# Courtjester's Food For Thought (1 Viewer)



## Courtjester

For many years Aquarius has been sharing the latest updates of her work by e-mail with her worldwide circle of spiritual family and friends. I am one of them and for many years these releases have been providing me with spiritual nourishment. It was on the advice of Aquarius that I joined the WF. Many of her items that land in my inbox I found so enjoyable that I decided to share the best ones with my forum friends. It's a good way of honouring the work of Aquarius at the same time. The following is my first offering:

It’s the little gifts of friendship
That always mean so much.
The little notes, the frequent calls
That keep good friends in touch.
It’s the quiet understanding,
The laughter meant for two,
The little deeds of thoughtfulness
Good friends so often do.

It’s the little gifts of friendship,
The kind and caring ways,
The sharing that adds special cheer
To ordinary days.
And what a world of happiness
These little gifts can bring,
For they start a lasting treasury
Of fond remembering.

Catherine Drummond

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Baron

If you're going to post work by others then you need to credit it and be sure you're not in breech of copyright.


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Baron – thank you for pointing this out. The article is by Anon, the most prolific writer of all. I have marked it accordingly. If there is still any problem with this, please delete the thread. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Power Of Thought*

White Eagle ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative force of all life. As you think, so you become and create the conditions that surround you. You can learn to use your good thought. Within you all is this Divine creative principle. It has the power to create vibration amongst and control every atom of matter. We tell you this to help you recognise the Divine urge within you that wants to know and become aware of a life that is free, holy, happy, healthy and joyous. This is a life in which you can render service to the world and see quite clearly the land of light. If you would like to have a better world, create it for yourselves now, at this very instant in your mind. Hold this thought continually in your mind. If you refuse to allow any other ideas to banish it from your consciousness, you raise all your vibrations and your aspirations.

From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’​


----------



## Courtjester

*Doing The Right Things*







People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers of Hope & Encouragement’
​


----------



## Morkonan

Courtjester said:


> Dear Baron – thank you for pointing this out. The article is by Anon, the most prolific writer of all. I have marked it accordingly. If there is still any problem with this, please delete the thread. Cj



He's related to Ibid. I see their names all the time in the references portion of many different works. Quite prolific, those two.


----------



## Courtjester

Morkonan said:


> He's related to Ibid. I see their names all the time in the references portion of many different works. Quite prolific, those two.


One's got to admire them, would you agree? 

:smile:​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Mountain Of Life*

We are all climbing different paths up the mountain of life
And everybody sometimes must experience hardship and strife.
Many paths lead up the mountain of life,
And some of its climbs feel like the point of a knife.

Some paths are short and others are long,
Who can say which one is right or wrong?
The beauty of truth is that each way has its own song,
By listening closely we find where we belong.

So climb your own path true and strong,
But respect all other truths, too,
For your way for others may well be wrong.

Dan Inosanto
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers of Hope & Encouragement’

​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many, or because it is found written in your religious books, or because it emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find after observation and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’  The Buddha


----------



## Morkonan

_She should have died hereafter;
There would have been a time for such a word.
Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury
Signifying nothing._ — Macbeth (Act 5, Scene 5, lines 17-28)


----------



## dolphinlee

*For a Friend *by Richard Coles & Jimmy Somerville


This was written for a friend of jimmy Somerville’s who died of Aids.

I can never hear it without thinking of my father. 


I never cried the way I cried over you
As I put down the telephone and the world it carried on
Somewhere else, someone else is crying too
Another man has lost a friend, I bet he feels the way I do
Although I'm left without, I know your love within
As I watch the sun go down, watching the world fade away
All the memories of you come rushing back to me
As I watch the sun go down, watching the world fade away
All I want to do I'd kiss you goodbye
[ Lyrics from: 
Summer comes and I remember how we'd march
We'd march for love and peace, together arm in arm
Tears have turned, turned to anger and contempt
I'll never let you down, a battle I have found
And all the dreams we had, I will carry on
As I watch the sun go down, watching the world fade away
All the memories of you come rushing back to me
As I watch the sun go down, watching the world fade away
All I want to do I'd kiss you once goodbye, goodbye
Goodbye, goodbye

And all the dreams we had, I will carry on
As I watch the sun go down, watching the world fade away
All the memories of you come rushing back to me
As I watch the sun go down, watching the world fade away
All I want to do I'd kiss you once goodbye, goodbye
Goodbye, goodbye


----------



## Morkonan

One of the greatest characters of all time: Iago from Shakespeare's "Othello." Like any good villain, Iago informs us of his dastardly plans...

Iago - Othello, Act II, Scene III

_And what's he then that says I play the villain?
When this advice is free I give and honest,
Probal to thinking and indeed the course 
To win the Moor again? For 'tis most easy
The inclining Desdemona to subdue
In any honest suit: she's framed as fruitful
As the free elements. And then for her
To win the Moor—were't to renounce his baptism, 
All seals and symbols of redeemed sin,
His soul is so enfetter'd to her love,
That she may make, unmake, do what she list,
Even as her appetite shall play the god
With his weak function. How am I then a villain 
To counsel Cassio to this parallel course,
Directly to his good? Divinity of hell!
When devils will the blackest sins put on,
They do suggest at first with heavenly shows,
As I do now: for whiles this honest fool 
Plies Desdemona to repair his fortunes
And she for him pleads strongly to the Moor,
I'll pour this pestilence into his ear,
That she repeals him for her body's lust;
And by how much she strives to do him good, 
She shall undo her credit with the Moor.
So will I turn her virtue into pitch,
And out of her own goodness make the net
That shall enmesh them all. _

One plan to rule them all, one plan to find them, one plan to bring them all and in the darkness, enmesh them.

Every story needs an Iago!


----------



## Courtjester

‘Let us all cultivate a sense of humour, so that  we treat as amusing those things in humanity which would otherwise irritate or  annoy us. Let us be understanding, feeling with our siblings in their little  irritations and annoyances and turn darkness into light by throwing upon it the  wondrous warming beam of humour.’ White Eagle ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March  2007


----------



## Courtjester

Divine wisdom has always presented itself to humankind in many and varied forms. To help us gain a better understanding of our world, it flows and works constantly through all manner of channels. 

This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.

From Shakespeare ‘As you like it’​ 
The above is as good an example as any of this. Do you find it as astonishing as I do that it has taken so long until the meaning of wisdom, like the one above, to work its way through the layers of our collective consciousness? Have they not taken an incredibly long time – in Earth terms – until sufficient numbers of individual consciousnesses grasp what this life is all about? How much longer will it take until finally everybody benefits from what has been part of the knowledge of our world, in some cases for an incredibly long time? This most certainly applies to the concepts of God and the Universe.

From ‘Healers and Healing’ ​


----------



## Morkonan

" Start by doing what's necessary; then do what's possible; and suddenly you are doing the impossible." -Francis of Assisi


----------



## dolphinlee

Are Morkonan & CourtJester having a competition with each other? I begin to feel a) like an intruder and b) outclassed!


----------



## Morkonan

dolphinlee said:


> Are Morkonan & CourtJester having a competition with each other? I begin to feel a) like an intruder and b) outclassed!



Then, start sharing some "Food for thought", even if it's just "Chicken Soup for the Soul."


----------



## dolphinlee

Thank you for the invitation Morkanon.  This is from am email doing the rounds of cyberspace. 
[h=1]The Green Thing[/h] 
In the line at the supermarket, the cashier told an older woman that she should bring her own grocery bags because plastic bags weren't good for the environment.

The woman apologized to him and explained, "We didn't have the green thing back in my day."

The clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment."

He was right -- our generation didn't have the green thing in our day.

Back then, we returned milk bottles, soda bottles and beer bottles to the shop or off licence. They sent them back to the plant to be washed, sterilised and refilled and re-used. The plant could use the same bottles over and over. So they really were recycled. 

But we didn't have the green thing back in our day.

We walked up stairs, because we didn't have lifts and escalators in every shop and office building. We walked to the local shops and didn't climb into a 300-horsepower machine every time we had to go to a supermarket

We bought fruit and veg loose - and washed them at home. We didn't have to throw away bins full of plastic, foam and paper packaging, that need huge recycling plants fed by monster trucks all day, everyday.

But she was right. We didn't have the green thing in our day.

Back then, we washed the baby's nappies because we didn't have the throw-away kind. We dried clothes on a line, not in an energy-gobbling machine burning up 220 volts -- wind and solar power really did dry the clothes.

Kids got hand-me-down (mostly hand made or hand knitted) clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing shipped from the other side of the planet.

But that old lady is right; we didn't have the green thing back in our day

Back then shops repaired things with funny things called spare parts - we didn't need to throw whole items away because a small part failed.

Back then, we had one TV, or radio, in the house -- not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a handkerchief (remember them?), not a screen the size of Scotland.

In the kitchen, we blended and stirred by hand because we didn't have electric machines to do everything for us.

When we packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, we used a wadded up old newspaper to cushion it, not Styrofoam or plastic bubble wrap.

Back then, we didn't fire up an engine and burn petrol just to cut the lawn. We used a push mower that ran on human power and hand clippers for the hedges.

We exercised by working so we didn't need to go to a brightly lit, air conditioned health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity and then drink millions of bottles of that special water from those plastic bottles

But she's right; we didn't have the green thing back then.

We drank from a fountain when we were thirsty instead of using a plastic cup or a plastic bottle every time we had a drink of water.

We refilled writing pens with ink instead of buying a new plastic pen, and we replaced blades in a razor instead of throwing away the whole plastic razor just because the blade got dull.

But we didn't have the green thing back then.

Back then, people took the bus and kids rode their bikes to school or walked instead of turning their parents into a 24-hour taxi service.

We had one electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And we didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 2,000 miles out in space in order to find the nearest fish & chip shop.

*But isn't it sad the current generation laments how wasteful we old folks were just because we didn't have the green thing back then?*


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran is one of my favourite inspirational books. This is one of my favourite bits, I have tried to remember it with my children.

On Children
      And a woman who held a babe against her bosom said, "Speak to us of Children." And he said:
      Your children are not your children.
      They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.
      They come through you but not from you,
      And though they are with you, yet they belong not to you.
      You may give them your love but not your thoughts.
      For they have their own thoughts.
      You may house their bodies but not their souls,
      For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow, which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
      You may strive to be like them, but seek not to make them like you.
      For life goes not backward nor tarries with yesterday.
      You are the bows from which your children as living arrows are sent forth.
      The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite, and He bends you with His might that His arrows may go swift and far.
      Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;
      For even as he loves the arrow that flies, so He loves also the bow that is stable


It sounds so simple and it is so hard.


----------



## Courtjester

dolphinlee said:


> Are Morkonan & CourtJester having a competition with each other? I begin to feel a) like an intruder and b) outclassed!



 I couldn't agree more! Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Character Reflections*

The most destructive habit – worry.
The greatest joy – giving.
The greatest loss – self-respect.
The most satisfying work – helping others.

The least desirable character trait – selfishness.
The most endangered species – unselfish dedicated leaders.
Humankind’s greatest natural resource – children.
The greatest ‘shot’ in the arm – encouragement.

The greatest issue to overcome – fear.
The most effective sleeping pill – peace of mind.
The most crippling failure disease – excuses.
The most powerful force in life – love.

The most dangerous person – a gossiper.
Their deadliest weapon – the tongue.
The world’s most incredible computer – the brain.
The worst thing to be without – hope.

The two most power-filled words – ‘I can’.
The greatest asset – faith and trust.
The most useless emotion – self-pity.
The most beautiful adornment – a smile.

The most prized possession – integrity.
The most contagious spirit – enthusiasm.
The most powerful channel of communication – prayer.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Relationship Healing’
​


----------



## dolphinlee

dolphinlee said:


> Are Morkonan & CourtJester having a competition with each other? I begin to feel a) like an intruder and b) outclassed!





Courtjester said:


> I couldn't agree more! Cj



Clarity please dear CourtJester clarity,

Are you agreeing that you and Morkanon are having a competition?

Are you agreening that I am an intruder?

Are you agreeing that I am outclassed?


----------



## Morkonan

I want to do more than write. I want to evoke.


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Dolphinlee,

D: Clarity please dear CourtJester clarity,
Cj: Sorry for not expressing myself clearly enough.

D: Are you agreeing that you and Morkanon are having a competition?
Cj: No, we most certainly do not have any agreement between us of any kind.

D: Are you agreeing that I am an intruder?
Cj: No, you are not. Anyone who has anything interesting to contribute to this thread is very welcome. As a matter of fact, that’s the very reason why it came into being.

D: Are you agreeing that I am outclassed?
Cj: No, in my view we are all equals – nobody outclasses anyone. I hope to see more and more postings of yours on this thread soon.

All the best - Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Morkonan said:


> I want to do more than write. I want to evoke.



I share that feeling and hope that both of us will succeed with this.


----------



## dolphinlee

Dear CourtJester,

Thank you for your answer. I am curseying to you now. 
Evoking that's the rub. 

I've even tried evocation and that hasn't worked.  Unless you count the growth of hairs on my palms. 

How's this for something that gets a reaction?

Oh that my words could do half as much.


​


----------



## Olly Buckle

dolphinlee said:


> Evoking that's the rub.
> 
> I've even tried evocation and that hasn't worked.  Unless you count the growth of hairs on my palms.


No it's embrocation that's the rub, though if you have one that can make hair grow in bald places you might get by without the words


----------



## Kevin

'Wordless' of course, I agree, but then there are those that use a mirror. Oh no, not a mirror. More or less, a complete state of 'keller', as in 'Helen' is a must, if a soliloquy it's to be. Nuff said on that...


----------



## Courtjester

dolphinlee said:


> ... Oh that my words could do half as much.



There's nothing for it, dear Dolphinlee, but to keep on practising. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Of Good And Evil*

One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the experience of learning that will help you
In due course to return to your true nature? 
That is why when the good in you is hungry 
It seeks food even in dark caves,
And when it thirsts it will drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
Yet, when you are not one with it, you are not evil.
You are but a divided house and that is not necessarily a den of thieves; 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, are still 
Travelling in opposite directions; thus, you are a divided house.
This can be likened to a ship without rudder that wanders aimlessly
Among perilous isles, without necessarily sinking to the bottom.
When you have learnt enough about evil,
With the help of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will be joined together again,
And brought into harmony, so that they can work for you, 
Instead of against.

If some of the souls in your world still seem to be guided
Away from their Highest Self and ever deeper into physicality, 
Fear not – the turning point does come for you and all that is in your world. 
Your evolution is a circle that first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
As you descend into matter, you move downwards. 
Having reached a certain evolutionary stage,
You begin to move upwards and are on your way 
Into re-discovering that you are part of God 
And that God is part of you, and that because of this
The core of your being is good, through and through,
As well all-loving and all-knowing, like your God Self
With whom you are becoming one again, 
Though this time consciously.

For as long as your soul lessons require that you move downwards, 
You are not evil.
Even while the outer self is still learning to differentiate 
Between good and evil, your innermost being remains good and of God,
You are good when you are spiritually awake in thought, word and deed.
Yet, you are not evil when you are not
And your tongue still staggers without purpose;
Stumbling speech also serves a purpose; 
It helps to strengthen a weak tongue.
You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
When you are doing so, you are still learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like the root and the fruit of the same tree, your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why a fruit cannot say to a root: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
Yet, the fruit’s giving is as good a need as the receiving of the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you still go there limping.
Even the limping ones in this life do not go backwards,
For all life is evolution and moves ever forwards.
But let those who are strong and swift,
See that they do not limp like the lame,
Believing this to be out of kindness to them.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
But merely learning to tell the difference between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those who already move as swiftly as stags,
And think they can teach their swiftness to those
Who so far can only move like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, the turtle has its place,
As well as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self; and that longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that is rushing to the sea, 
With all its might, carrying with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That loses itself in angles and bends, until it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, in their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need that those whose longing already is strong
Say to those in whom it is still weak: ‘Why are you slow and halting?’
And that is why someone who already is truly good 
Would never dream of asking someone who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or someone who is homeless: ‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Go quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with all people. Speak your truth quietly and clearly. Those who have developed their inner ears for listening and their inner eyes for seeing, will understand.’ 

From ‘Desiderata’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Greatest Glory*

The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.

Confucius 551-479 BC
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Positive Thinking*

Thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts have created our present reality and are colouring it. Today’s thinking is bringing our future reality into being. Negative thinking patterns all too easily draw us into a downward spiral of negativity. Given time, it takes us deeper and deeper into the vortex of depression, until one can no longer see something pleasant in anyone or anything. 

The good news is that this kind of thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is meant to be changed, by us. We may have brought it with us from previous lifetimes into this one with the intention of doing better this time round. Changing our ways of thinking is an empowering experience. It puts us in charge of our character and our life and enables us to actively and positively influence the flow of our destiny. One of the almost immediate effects of positive thinking is that our life appears brighter to us and others find us more attractive. For their sake and our own, it’s well worth any small effort we make. 

From ‘Positive Thinking’​


----------



## Courtjester

*Truly Caring Friends*

When we honestly ask ourselves which people in our lives mean the most to us, we often find that it is those who, instead of giving advice, offering solutions or cures, chose to share our pain and touch our wounds with warm and tender hearts and hands. 

Truly caring friends are the ones who know how be silent with us in moments of despair or confusion. They stay with us in hours of grief and bereavement, content with not knowing, not curing, not healing. Their presence helps us to face the reality of the human predicament of our basic powerlessness.
Henri J.M. Nouwen
‘The Road to Daybreak – A Spiritual Journey’
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Friendship Healing’​


----------



## Courtjester

The tongue weighs practically nothing.
Isn’t it sad that so few people know how to hold it?

Anon.
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue, and those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ Proverbs 18:21


----------



## Courtjester

‘The truth is, that everyone is valuable and worthy of love because we all are a part of Creation. We mistake ourselves as mere earthlings, an identity that is in need of healing.’ 

Anon.
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Changing The World*

Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

Aquarius

From ‘Healers and Healing’ 

​


----------



## Courtjester

‘I honour the place in you in which the entire Universe dwells. I honour the place in you which is love, integrity, wisdom and peace. When you are in that place in you, and I am in that place in me, we are one.’ A Hindu form of Namaste (Peace)


----------



## Morkonan

Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear-not absence of  fear. Except a creature be part coward it is not a compliment to say it  is brave; it is merely a loose misapplication of the word.

     -- Mark Twain


----------



## Courtjester

‘The truth that many people never understand, until it is too late, is that the more you try to avoid suffering the more you suffer, because smaller and more insignificant things begin to torture you in proportion to your fear of being hurt.’ Thomas Merton


----------



## Courtjester

*The Joy Of Being Yourself*

To truly be myself and you yourself,
It is essential that I do my thing and you do yours.
We are not in this world
To live up to each other’s expectations.

You are you and I am I.
If, whenever we meet, we can love and accept each other,
Just the way we are, 
We truly are friends and that is beautiful. 

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​
•    ‘In a world that is trying to make you like everyone else, being yourself is the greatest challenge of all.’ Anon. 

•    ‘If you don’t like my words, don’t listen. If you don’t like my appearance, don’t look. If you don’t like my actions, turn your head. It’s as simple as that.’ Anon.

•    ‘You were born an original. Don’t become a copy.’ Anon.

•    ‘If God had wanted me otherwise, He would have created me that way.’ Goethe

•    ‘This is who I am. Nobody said you had to like it.’

•    ‘Live your life the way you want to live it. Don’t allow others to live it for you.’ Anon. 

•    ‘It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation.’ Herman Melville

•    ‘I was once afraid of people saying: ‘Who does she think she is?’ Now I have the courage to stand and say: ‘This is who I am.’ Oprah Winfrey

•    ‘I never wanted to be different. I just wanted to be me.’ Anon.

•    ‘Always be a first-rate version of yourself, instead of a second-rate version of somebody else.’ Judy Garland

•    ‘The only freedom in our world lies in being yourself.’ Anon.

•    ‘Care about what other people think and you will always be their prisoner.’ Lao Tzu

•    ‘If we cannot be ourselves, what’s the point in having a mirror?’ Anon.

•    ‘Enjoy who you are. Do not hate yourself for what you are not.’ Anon.

•    ‘You wouldn’t worry so much about what others think of you if you realised how seldom they do.’ Eleanor Roosevelt

•    ‘Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else’s opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation.’ Oscar Wilde

•    ‘Few are those who know how to see with their own eyes and feel with their own hearts.’ Albert Einstein

 From ‘Words & Prayers For Healing Friendships’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas In Our Time*

When in difficult times we live
As a good example of what it means to have faith;
When we try to make sense of the sacred texts of our world
And find in each one a new understanding of the symbolisms 
Of the ancient wisdom they all contain.
When, realising that the newly born in the manger stands for the
First stirrings of the Divine characteristics of
Love, respect and compassion for all life which eventually 
Come alive in every human heart and soul,
One humbly kneels in love and devotion 
Before the child and its Holy parents, then 
It’s Christmas in our time.

From ‘Christmas In our Time’

Happy Christmas to you and your loved ones.
Cj

​


----------



## Freakconformist

Okay, I'm paraphrasing from a chapter of a book written by Joyce Meyer that I read part of a few months ago, but it's something that kind of blew open my doors anyway.

Do not dread and do not regret. 
To dread is to worry about your future and what is coming, and Jesus has promised that He will go out before you and prepare a place for you.
To regret is to worry about your past and what you have done, and Jesus died to wipe away your past and give you a new life. 
When you dread and regret, you're giving these gifts and promises back to Jesus, and saying "No, thanks." 
Then you wonder why life keeps tossing you about like a ping-pong ball in the ocean. 

I'm pretty sure J.M. didn't say that last part, but you get the concept.


----------



## Courtjester

*The Road To Bethlehem*

The road to Bethlehem is long.
Through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul
Of failing to understand who we truly are, 
And through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices, 
Every soul must eventually find its own way back 
Into the comfort, warmth and light of recognising 
Once again its own true nature and origin. 
That, to me, is the road to Bethlehem.

From ‘The Road To Bethlehem’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Best Is Yet To Be*

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Anon.

Happy New Year to all - Cj
​


----------



## dolphinlee

Recieved today in an email

TheWhale... If you read a recent front page story of the San Francisco Chronicle,you would have read about a female humpback whale who had become entangled in aspiderweb of crab traps and lines. She was weighted down by hundreds of poundsof traps that caused her to struggle to stay afloat. She also had hundreds ofyards of line rope wrapped around her body, her tail, her torso and a linetugging in her mouth.

A fisherman spotted her just east of the Farallon Islands (outsidethe Golden Gate ) and radioed an environmental group for help. Within a fewhours, the rescue team arrived and determined that she was so bad off, the onlyway to save her was to dive in and untangle her. They worked for hours withcurved knives and eventually freed her.

When she was free, the divers say she swam in what seemed likejoyous circles. She then came back to each and every diver, one at a time, andnudged them, pushed them gently around as she was thanking them.

Some said it was the most incredibly beautiful experience of theirlives. The guy who cut the rope out of her mouth said her eyes were followinghim the whole time, and he will never be the same.

May you, and all those you love, be so blessed and fortunate to besurrounded by people who will help you get untangled from the things that arebinding you. And, may you always know the joy of giving and receivinggratitude.

I pass this on to you, my friends, in the same spirit.


----------



## dolphinlee

Sorry this was a duplicate of the above


----------



## Kevin

This has been floating around the net for years (no puns intended). Being the skeptic I was suspicious. According to 'Snopes' it's real. Happened in '04.  Thank you for sharing. I would've liked to have witnessed that.


----------



## Courtjester

*All Of Life Is Flowingness*

And in this flowing, there is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own;
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up all personal struggle and ambition,
Knowing that all that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

So, I now let go,
And trust my Highest Self and the Universe,
To run my life for me
And to always show me the way.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Hope & Encouragement’ 
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Recipe For A Happy Home*

Take two loving hearts and
Melt them into one.
Add lots of love.
Mix well with respect.
Add gentleness, laughter, joy,
Faith, hope and self-control.

Pour in gallons of understanding
And don’t forget patience.
Blend in ears that know how to listen.
Allow each other to grow and share.
Sprinkle generously with
Smiles, hugs, and kisses.
Bake for a lifetime.

Yield: One Happy Home

Anon.
​


----------



## dolphinlee

RE: All of Life is Flowingness

Courtjester  thank you very much for adding this to the thread. It is something that I wanted to remember, but always forget. So I have copied it, printed a copy and stuck it to the frame of a picture in front of me. Now as I look up from my computer it is there in front of me to remind me to let go.


----------



## Courtjester

Glad to hear it and thank you for letting me know. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Young And The Old*

The very young and the very old can be excellent friends. In spite of looking at life from opposite ends, they share notions and perceptions that both of them do not consider in the least strange. Listening to them one frequently finds that they have the same view of matters that the rest of us can no longer perceive and understand. 

 Anon.
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What If?*

‘What if you started giving yourself more credit? What if, for today, you choose to believe that you have enough, you are enough and that you’ve come far enough to be worthy? What if, for today, you choose to believe that you’re strong enough, wise enough, kind enough and loved enough to move forward? What if, as the Sun sets on today, you choose to believe that you did a pretty good job? And what if tomorrow morning, you choose to believe it all over again?’ 

From her0inchic
​


----------



## Courtjester

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘Seliges Verlangen’
‘The Soul’s Yearning’
Goethe

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Who Cares For The Carer?*

A poignant message for all those loving and caring souls everywhere, who are in danger of forgetting their own needs whilst attending to those of others.

A woman of saintly generosity spent her life feeding and educating impoverished children. Despite her heroic efforts, the task seemed endless and like a bottomless pit. One fine day, she became so discouraged that she decided to visit a famous guru in the hope that he might help her find a solution to improve her situation. Pouring out her heart, she told him: ‘In view of the countless needy children and people in our world everything I do seems like a mere drop in the ocean. No matter how many of them I attend to, there will always be thousands and millions more who are just as needy. Besides, there are times when I could do with a bit of help myself. What should I do?

The teacher replied: ‘Don’t come to me in search for the answer to this problem or any other. Instead, learn to pay attention to your inner guidance, look inside your heart and listen to the wise one within. It’s the only place where trustworthy answers to all our questions can be found. That’s where you will in some way perceive the voice of God, the living God within, who is waiting to come fully alive in you, the same as in everybody. Since time immemorial it has been known as the small still voice of conscience in everybody. Meditate and listen carefully to what it has to say, then do not hesitate to follow it’s advice.’

For an hour the woman sat in deep meditation, until eventually her inner voice said: ‘Attend to the voice of your loudest and deepest longing.’ Thanking the wise man, as well as her inner guidance for their advice, she went to town. There she treated herself to a big bunch of flowers, a box of her favourite chocolates and a dress she had long admired in one of the shop windows. Then she made a resolution to regularly take time out for attending to her own needs, especially the inner ones. 

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Sailing Ship – An Allegory*

Imagine in your mind’s eye, if you will, a sailing ship. After a long break on dry land it is getting ready to once again enter into the freedom of the high seas. The ship shows great beauty and strength, as it joyfully opens its snowy white sails and offers them to the morning breeze. You are one of those left behind at the shore. Sadly, you watch the ship’s departure until you can see no more of it than a speck of white cloud on the horizon where the ocean meets the sky. A mournful voice close by says: ‘Ah, it’s gone!’

During the coming days, you keep wondering to yourself: ‘Where did the ship go?’ Finally, you come to the conclusion that this does not really matter because you know that wherever it may be now, it will be still as beautiful as it ever was, and that its mast and hull will be just as strong as when it left your shore. At that moment, as if in a dream, you sense a voice calling to you from some distant shore: ‘It’s arrived safely. It’s here!’

The death of the physical body is similar. Nothing changes, we remain the same one we always were. Our feelings and desires remain unchanged. All we have done is shedding our outer shell like a worn out overcoat. Eternity is here and now and everywhere. Each moment we spend on the Earth plane and all other worlds is an integral part of Eternity. Any loss on our present level of life is the spirit world’s gain. On the other side of the veil of consciousness each death in our world is always a happy event, because one of us is reborn into the full awareness of their true reality and is therefore coming home. We are eternal beings of light. There is no death and we cannot die. It’s just that from time to time we have to gather our experiences, so that we may learn from them and grow, on different levels of life  – that’s all.
Roger Carswell
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​


----------



## Courtjester

We are all the Universe’s beloved children of the Earth and an integral part of Its Creation. Our true nature is love and every one of us is valuable and has a right to find a measure of happiness in loving and being loved. The awareness of those who still mistake themselves for nothing but earthlings is in need of the healing that comes finding a better understanding of this.
 
From ‘Reflections On Life’
​


----------



## Courtjester

It has been said that because two people argue does not mean they do not love each other and that because some folks refuse to argue is a sign that they do. I find it childish to fall out with each other because of a difference of opinion. When a situation has been duly considered from all angles, in all our relationships it is all right to come to the conclusion that it is better to agree to disagree than falling out. Wise ones bear in mind that whenever disputes arise, two persons can be confronted with exactly the same things and perceive them in a totally different way. 

Depending on one’s point of view, all participants in any argument can be right and wrong, at the same time. That’s the way it has to be for human beings, because of the different lessons we all have to participate in on the Earth plane. With a bit of goodwill any dispute can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each other’s views, even though they differ. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict. 

From ‘Reflections On Life’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Doing The Right Things*

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them.
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Relationship Healing’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Nothing People*

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat, and never pull an oar.
They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kill you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you. 
They will not burn you, but they fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They do not learn or grow.
At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard.
At least both are based on action and conviction,
So, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a Saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If you told them they are in danger of 
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would not believe you.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Relationship Healing’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Edge*

‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came …
He pushed them …
And they flew!

Guillaume Appolinaire

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Hope & Encouragement’


​


----------



## Courtjester

*Risks*

To the small earthly self life frequently is
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent the changes
The Universe has in store for us,
So that we may learn and grow
From as many and varied experiences as possible.
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way
The earthly self will ever discover its own true nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life
And the way we perceive its purpose transforms itself.
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs
That create the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places.

From ‘Risks & The Edge’

​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. These things do not just happen, they have to grow within us.’ Elisabeth Kübler-Ross 

From Reflections On Life
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Hope?*

When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’,
While the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And as our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Both forecasts duly come true.
Each one nodes sagely: ‘I told you so!’
That’s why when times are hard, positive thinkers
Think: ‘They will get better and become easier again.’
Though it may take time, they invariably do.


From ‘What Is Hope?’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Hope?*

When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’,
While the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And as our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Both forecasts duly come true.
Each one nodes sagely: ‘I told you so!’
That’s why when times are hard, positive thinkers
Think: ‘They will get better and become easier again.’
Though it may take time, they invariably do.

 From ‘What Is Hope?’
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Do not believe anything simply because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many, or because it is found written in religious books, or because it emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find after observation and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’ The legend of the Buddha, ca. 563 – 483 BCE.

The figure of the Buddha is a metaphor for human souls in their awakened and enlightened state. His last words to his disciples are the most poignant ones, as valid now as they were then: ‘Go and work out your own salvation, with diligence.’
From ‘The Quest For God’s Eternal Wisdom And Truth’​


----------



## Courtjester

*Looking Forward To The Time When . . .*
​

Everybody accepts that humankind’s inner Highest Self is more important than its small earthly self and the ego. 
We all realise the significance of our race and our whole world. 
Everybody is aware that we are as much part of God and as God is part of us. 
We all know in our hearts, minds and souls that prejudices are pointless and harmful. 
People’s inner worth is valued rather than their race, creed or colour. 
Because we realise that we are all one with the Universe and each other, there is peace in our world. 

Anon.​


----------



## Courtjester

*Life's Journey*

Don’t undermine your worth by comparing yourself with others.
Because each one of us is special, we are all different. 
Refuse to set your goals by what other people think of as important.
You alone and your inner guidance know what is best for you.
To find out what is right or wrong for you, at any given time,
Listen carefully within and follow the advice you receive. 
Don’t take for granted the things that are closest to your heart. 
Be thankful for them, but refuse to cling to them.
Believing that without them your life would be meaningless is utter folly.
Only the higher and highest aspects of life have lasting and eternal value. 

Don’t let your life slip through your fingers – live it now.
Refuse to dwell unduly in the past or in the future,
But live consciously one day at a time,
So you can benefit from every single moment of your present lifetime.
No matter what it may bring to you, never give up. 
A fragile thread connects us all with each other, and
For as long we have something to give and share with others,
Our earthly existence is worth living.
Things are only over when we stop trying, 
So do not be afraid of taking risks.
They are life’s way of teaching us to be brave.
 
From ‘Life’s Journey’
​


----------



## Courtjester

_*The Nothing People*_

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat, and never pull an oar.
They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kill you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you. 
They will not burn you, but they fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They do not learn or grow.
At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard.
At least both are based on action and conviction,
So, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a Saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If you told them they are in danger of 
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would not believe you.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Relationship Healing’
​


----------



## Courtjester

In our younger years, time has a way of slipping through our fingers. It moves far too quickly and we are mostly unaware of its passing. That no doubt is why it seems to me like yesterday when I was young, got married and embarked on my new life with my mate. Sometimes these events appear to have happened yesterday and at other times as if they had taken place in another lifetime. Reflections of this nature set me wondering where all the years of my life could have gone. I know that I lived them, as every so often I catch a glimpse of what life was like back then and of the hopes and dreams I once cherished.

From ‘The Winter Of Our Life’​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage.’ Lao Tzu


----------



## Courtjester

May the blessings of this joyous season
Of resurrection and renewal be with
You and your loved ones, always.

Happy Easter 2013

From Cj



​


----------



## alexandriadeloraine

Hey there Courtjester;

Your thread looks a little lonely. 

Here's one of my favorite little pieces of food for thought:

"People are so ready to think themselves changed when it is only their  mood that is changed! 
Those who are good-tempered because it is a fine  day will be ill-tempered when it rains. 
Their selves are just the same  both days, only in the one case the fine weather has got into 
them, and  in the other the rainy weather has affected them."

- from _The Lost Princess_ by George MacDonald

A great book. 

- Alexandria de Loraine


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you for sharing this with us. The book sounds interesting. It sounds like a good read, so I will have a look on Amazon to see whether it's available. Cj


----------



## moderan




----------



## alexandriadeloraine

Hey there Courtjester;

Yes, _The Lost Princess _is a spectacular book quite suitable for all ages. Parents with young children may find 
it especially good, but I first read it when I was a kid and I've loved it ever since. There are several editions
available on Amazon, including a Kindle version if I remember correctly. 

MacDonald was a great storytellerand his work is well worth reading if you're into fantasy and magic.

Good luck and happy reading, I'm sure you'll enjoy the story. 

- Alexandria de Loraine


----------



## Courtjester

moderan said:


>



'I find it childish to fall out with someone because of a difference of opinion. When a situation has been duly considered from all angles, it is all right in any relationship to come to the conclusion that it is better to agree to disagree than falling out. Wise ones bear in mind that in the case of disputes, when two persons are confronted with exactly the same things, each may perceive them in a totally different way.'

From ‘War & Peace in Relationships’
​


----------



## moderan

Funny...the first thing that occurred to me was to disagree with the above. Not entirely, but i"m not so sure that it is necessarily the unleashing of one's "inner child" that causes disagreement. That's sort of New-Age-y and copout-ish to me. I believe things to be more complex than that, and defying easy explanation.


----------



## Courtjester

moderan said:


> ... i"m not so sure that it is necessarily the unleashing of one's "inner child" that causes disagreement...



Nobody said it was. Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

Did you know that we all view everything that is in our earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody else? There are as many variations as there are souls, including those on the other side of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates our two worlds. This is because every human soul is an individual spark of the Divine and no two of us are exactly alike. No two people have exactly the same Karma, i.e. having gone through the same experiences, or have reached the same evolutionary level.

From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’​


----------



## moderan

Courtjester said:


> Nobody said it was. Cj​


The article that you linked to certainly implied that, if it didn't say it outright.


----------



## Courtjester

moderan said:


> The article that you linked to certainly implied that, if it didn't say it outright.



Sorry about that. Because the original link created a wrong impression, I changed it to the more general context to which the quote belongs. Cj


----------



## Gargh

Two of my favourite quotes from fiction that I try to keep in mind throughout life;


_'Of all the illusions which torment the minds of men, one of the worst is the illusion of separateness.' 
_
Gentian Hill,  Elizabeth Goudge pg.315 

_'Throughout life, our worst weaknesses and meannesses are usually committed for the sake of the people whom we most despise.' _

Great Expectations, Charles Dickens, Ch.27


----------



## Courtjester

It’s the plugging away that will win you the day,
So don’t be a piker, old pard!
Just draw on your grit, it’s so easy to quit.
It’s the keeping-your chin-up that’s hard.

It’s easy to cry that you’re beaten – and die;
It’s easy to crawfish and crawl;
But to fight and to fight when hope’s out of sight –
Why that’s the best game of them all!

And though you come out of each gruelling bout,
All broken and battered and scarred,
Just have one more try – it’s dead easy to die,
It’s the keeping-on-living that’s hard.

From: ‘The Quitter’ by Robert W. Service
‘Rhymes of a Rolling Stone’

From ‘Waking Up From The Dark Night Of The Soul’




​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Kindness in words creates confidence. In thinking it creates profoundness and in giving it creates love.’ Lao Tzu

‘Words have the power to destroy and heal, and words that are true and kind can make our world a better place.’ The Buddha


----------



## Courtjester

*Taking Charge Of Our Tongues - Part 1*

On our pathway through life learning to watch the words we speak and thereby taking charge of our tongues is as vital an issue as any other. That is undoubtedly the reason why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament warned in Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue; and those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: ‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master within you.

‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because in that case they are unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in their work.’

From ‘Taking Charge Of Our Tongues’ ​


----------



## Courtjester

*Taking Charge Of Our Tongues - Part 2*

In ancient Greece the philosopher  Socrates, 469 - 399 BC,  famous for his great wisdom, was only too aware  of what kind of damage careless gossip can cause. One day he came upon  an acquaintance who ran up to him excitedly and said: ‘Socrates, do you  know what I just heard about one of your students?’ 

‘Wait a moment,’ Socrates replied. ‘Before you tell me I’d like you to pass a little test. It’s called the Triple Filter Test.’ 

‘Triple filter? What does it mean?’

‘Before you talk to me about my student let’s take a moment to run what  you’re going to say through some filters. The first one is Truth. Are  you sure that what you are about to tell me is true?’ 

‘No, I just heard about it.’ 

‘All right,’ replied Socrates. ‘As you don’t really know whether what  you have to say is true or not, let’s try the second filter, the one of  goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something  good?’

‘No, quite the opposite!’

‘Ah! So you want to tell me something bad about someone, even though you’re not certain it’s true?’ 

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. 

Socrates continued: ‘Well, if what you have to say is meant to be of  some use to me, you may still pass the test, because the third filter is  the test of Usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about my student  going to be useful to me?’ 

‘No, not really!’ came the reply.

‘If what you want to tell me is neither true nor good and not even useful, why tell it to me at all?’ asked the sage. 

Deeply ashamed of himself, the man walked away. 

This is but one example of the wisdom for which Socrates was held in  such high esteem by his contemporaries. His message is as poignant and  valid for us as it was in his time.

From ‘Healers and Healing’​


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you want others to be happy, practise compassion. If you want to be happy, practise compassion.’ The Dalai Lama


----------



## Gargh

Courtjester said:


> ‘Kindness in words creates confidence. In thinking it creates profoundness and in giving it creates love.’ Lao Tzu
> 
> ‘Words have the power to destroy and heal, and words that are true and kind can make our world a better place.’ The Buddha




Never got on with the 'sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me' brigade. Nice to know I'm in good company! :sunny:


----------



## Courtjester

‘Endeavour to think kind and loving thoughts only and never forget your sense of humour. Nothing lightens your vibrations more quickly and easily than the ability to see the funny side of things, to laugh about them and have fun.’ 

From ‘The Wake-Up Call’ – Part III
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘If you can, help others. If you cannot do that, at least do not harm them.’ The Dalai Lama


----------



## Courtjester

‘Conquering our lower nature is better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep in all Eternity and can never be taken from us, neither by Angels nor demons, Heaven or Hell.’ The Buddha


----------



## Courtjester

‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow.
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.’

Joni Mitchell

I  believe that life can only be understood when one learns to peer  beneath its surface. Everything that ever happened in our world starts  to make sense with the discovery of its eternal background.

Aquarius
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘To be nobody but yourself in a world that’s doing its best to make you somebody else, is to fight the hardest battle you are ever going to fight. Never stop fighting.’ E.E. Cummings


----------



## Courtjester

‘Never be  bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept  no-one’s definition of your life. Define yourself.’ Robert Frost


----------



## escorial

conquering stress was brilliant..amazing too.


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you enjoyed it and thank you for telling me. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Are you aware that each one of us in their own way is a special and unique being? Just imagine in the entire history of the whole of Creation there has never been and never will be another being quite like you and me! Our eyes, hands, hair, handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to us. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as we have for food, music, dance and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things quite the way we do; and no-one can feel our feelings. There has never been someone who laughs exactly the way we do, and what makes us laugh or cry, can have quite a different effect on someone else.

We are all different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth, and we are all specially gifted in some way. Even if others pursue the same creative activities as we do, everybody has their own special and unique way of expressing themselves. In the course of our evolution as individuals and through many lifetimes, we all have developed our own set of abilities. There always will be someone who is better than we are, at one thing or another; and everyone is likely to be our superior at least in one way. But do not overlook that this is valid for each one of us. 

Every human soul has been provided by our Creator with a different set of gifts and talents. They have taken many lifetimes to develop and it is important to be grateful for them, to take good care of them and further develop them, to the best of our ability. The whole range of that which has been bestowed upon us produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. The entire human race is like a room that is filled with billions of musical instruments. Listening to the symphony they are producing together, it may seem to us as if some of the instruments in some way sounded better than ours. Don’t be disturbed by this, because it’s due to the fact that every instruments is a unique creation, to ensure that no-one matches exactly anyone else’s sound. No matter how hard they may try, it’s impossible!

From  ‘You Are Special’
​


----------



## Courtjester

Love is the law and the nature of the Universe. It is humankind’s true nature too. It is a force that is stronger than the best quality steel could ever be. Steel belongs to the Earth plane, but love is of the highest levels of life, known to us as God. Steel  has to decay like all earthly things. It rusts and deteriorates and its molecular components are eventually returned to the Earth, the same as anything else that consists of matter. Love, however, is of God and therefore eternal and immortal. It has the power to survive and conquer all obstacles that may ever get in our way. If two people are tied together by difficult Karma, once they have dealt with it by resolving the outstanding issues between them, they are ready to form a loving relationship that will last forever. This does away with the need for grappling any of our friends to our souls with hoops of steel, the way an old saying advises us to do.

From ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire Universe, deserve your love and affection.’ The Buddha

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## SCookAAM

henry Ford once said that when he is faced with a problem, he focused only on the parts of the problem that he can do something about, and does not worry about the parts he can't do anything about.  he said that once he tackles the things he can affect, the things that seemed imposssible usually work themselves out, or he will get ideas on how to handle them as well.
i think this is great advice for many things in life, be it relationships, business or work.  it does go back to the first post about stress.  In a way, Ford was saying, "Don't sweat the small stuff."  A simple but powerful bit of advice, I think.


----------



## Trevthemighty

A real G is silent like lasagna.

I'm just kidding.


 		The power of accurate observation is commonly called cynicism by those who have not got it. 
 				- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Courtjester

*Doing The Right Things*

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Every human soul carries deep within the memory of the perfect and beautiful world from which we once descended into physicality and to which one day we shall return. This is a world that knows nothing of sickness, pain, violence, crime and wars, and all life exists together in perfect harmony. From time to time the memories of this world come to haunt us in order to encourage us in our search for the same perfection, i.e. wholeness that is in our Creator. To achieve this goal the Great Spirit plants in Its children of the Earth an urge to grow and reach upwards, so that our consciousness may expand through learning something from every experience that comes our way.

From ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘You are all on the Earth plane to become the masters of yourselves, of the ship of your life and ultimately your destiny. No master has ever fallen straight from the Heavens. Only through learning and growing with the help of your own experiences can you grow in spiritual wisdom and understanding of life, so that your consciousness expands into the state of mastership you will all achieve in the end. Born in Heaven, a metaphor used in your world for the highest levels of life, initially your spirit is but a tiny spark of Me. From the safety of My sacred heart every one of you once began their descent into life in physicality. Earth is the only place where each Divine spark can come alive. The ultimately self-inflicted suffering and pain that has to be endured on that level of life causes the soul to yearn for its true nature and home. Love re-awakens in its heart and the spark slowly turns into a small flame of compassion and love..

From Learning To Trust

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Value Of A Hug*
A hug is love in its purest form.
Giving, receiving and exchanging it costs nothing,
And is one of the finest things Earth life has to offer.
It heals relationships by wanting nothing from others,
Only to give of itself and hoping 
That love’s gift will be accepted.

A hug feels good, it disperses loneliness and
The fear of each other.
It’s self-esteem building when a soul says to itself:
‘Wow! I am lovable, someone wants to hug me!’
A hug slows down ageing, 
So people who keep on hugging never grow old.

A hug eases tensions and insomnia.
It keeps arms and shoulder muscles in good condition,
And is ecologically sound, as it enhances any environment.
Democratic because everybody is always eligible,
It is so portable that you can take it with you wherever you go.

A hug creates and affirms physical being.
It saves heat and is therefore energy efficient.
It makes difficult days bearable and happy ones better still,
Helping you to feel good all day.
And that’s why I am sending you an 
Extra great big special hug – *now*!

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom for Relationship Healing’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Value Of A Smile*
​ 
The ability to smile is one of the finest and greatest gifts God has bestowed upon humankind. A smile is one of life’s most profound paradoxes. In spite of being very valuable it costs nothing. Precious beyond compare, like all the best things in life, there is no charge for it. Although it has no intrinsic value, it cannot be bought, begged, stolen or borrowed. A gift of love that can only be given away, it enriches giver and receiver simultaneously. 

A smile is a vital part of life’s magic. Sometimes it acts like a light that someone suddenly switches on in a darkened room. It can make the plainest face beautiful; and though a smile takes but a moment, its memory may linger forever in someone’s heart and soul. A smile can create happiness wherever it is placed, in the home, between friends and in business. It is a signal of goodwill between all people, nature’s best antidote to trouble, rest to the weary and a ray of sunshine to those who are discouraged and sad. No-one needs a smile as much as those who feel as if they had nothing to smile about. So, next time you meet someone who seems to have forgotten how to smile, grant them the gift of one of yours and see what happens.

The law of the Universe is love and God communicates with us through people. A smile that comes from the heart is a part of the universal language of love that requires no interpreter; everybody understands it. Through such a smile we find God in everyone; we open our hearts and souls to each other and convey the message: ‘I love you; you are my sibling.’ 

At times smiling takes courage, because it makes us vulnerable and we may risk rejection. But it’s worthwhile trying, for when someone returns our smile, our souls open and we are looking at each other through the eyes of God. Somehow we recognise in the other the great love of our Divine Father/Mother, who cares for us especially when we have to endure pain and confusion, to send someone along whose smile reassures us and shows us that all rests safely in God’s loving hands. Smiling allows us to take part in the goodness of Heaven. Wherever we may find ourselves, each time someone smiles a small piece of Heaven is brought onto the Earth plane that can be shared by all who know how to respond to it.

This is dedicated to my friend Eva, now in the world of light. When she was still with us, at eighty-eight and wheelchair bound, she had the most infectious and glorious smile. It was sheer magic to watch her face light us in one of her smiles. It made her look astonishingly young and it was easy to see how her soul’s secret beauty radiated into our world, like a bright golden Star that lit up all it touched. She was living proof of the truth that the human soul and spirit are ageless and eternally young, and that seeing indeed is believing!

From ‘Words Of Wisdom for Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Law Of The Garbage Truck*
​ 
On my way to the airport the other day, I decided to go by taxi. Driving in the outer lane, seemingly out of nowhere a car forced its way straight from a parking space in front of us. My taxi driver slammed on the brakes, which sent us into a skid and we missed the other car by only a few inches. The offender wound down his window, shook at fist and shouted at us. To my astonishment, my driver kept his cool. He just smiled and waved at the other one in a friendly way. 

‘Why did you do that, when the chap almost ruined your car and sent us into hospital?’ I asked. 

‘Ah well,’ the driver replied, ‘I forgive him because he’s one of those who obeys the law of the garbage truck. He doesn’t know what he’s doing to himself, as far too many these days do, unfortunately.’ 

When I asked him what he meant by that, he continued: ‘In my view, some folks are like garbage trucks. They are filled with the emotional debris of their accumulated frustrations, anger and disappointments. As it piles up in them, from time to time they have to relieve themselves by dumping some of their rubbish. If you happen to get in their way, they pour it onto you. There’s never any need for taking things personally. That’s why I just smile, wave, wish them well and –  if you believe in this kind of thing, like I do – bless them, then simply move on. I never take their stuff on board and I refuse to spread it to those around me at work, at home or on the streets. They too haven’t deserved that kind of treatment. 

‘Anyway, I believe that what we send out into the world returns to us like a boomerang. That’s why to those who dump their rubbish on others nothing but refuse can return. People who are content with themselves and their existence in the great scheme of things, do not allow the contents of other people’s garbage trucks to ruin their days. They know that life’s too short for regrets and that it’s better by far to love those who treat us right and pray for the ones who don’t. 

‘Everybody has a different perceptions of life. If we think of our world as a garbage dump, that’s all we shall be able to see and we remain blind to the millions of good things that are everywhere, in people and situations alike. As a result, we slowly but surely  glide into an ever darker and more gloomy view of our world. This inevitably leads to depression and an ever stronger impulse to escape from such a place by whatever means available: alcohol, drugs – prescribed and unprescribed – and finally suicide. Those who choose to focus on everything that is good and positive in this life instead, get ever more involved with this side. To me, life is ninety percent perception. How we make use of the remaining ten percent depends entirely on the choices we make.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom for Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Ultimately,  all suffering of your world is self-inflicted through outrageous  behaviour in previous lifetimes. Because of your oneness on the inner  level of life, whatever you do to somebody else, with good or bad  intentions, you also do to yourself. The law of Karma, My law, commands  that whatever anyone sends out into My Creation has to return to its  sender, for good and for bad. That’s why all your negative and  destructive thoughts, words and actions in the end find their way back  to you. Their results have to be endured and then made good  by you at  some stage, either in this lifetime or in future ones. 

‘For a long time your earthly self remains unaware of all these things  and suffers intensely from – unbeknown to itself – the results of its  own actions. When the going on the Earth plane gets particularly rough,  the memories of your soul awake and start nudging you, it’s earthly  counterpart, and reminds you of your true nature and home. Its yearning  causes the Divine qualities of compassion and love to stir in your human  heart. My spark within you wakes from its slumbers, comes alive and  over time slowly but surely grows into a small flame.’

From ‘Written In The Stars’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

In its earthly existence the human soul frequently suffers from severe bouts of homesickness. This is known as the Divine sickness of the soul. Its intention is to guide the earthly personality into searching for a true home that nothing and nobody will ever be able to destroy and take away. This personality has a soul that is soft and sensitive and therefore has great difficulties coming to terms with the harsh conditions of the Earth plane with its materialism, greed and selfishness, violence and cruelty. When our soul bleeds and suffers for all manner of reasons, especially the lack of understanding of our small earthly self, our soul’s consciousness grows and that of our whole world expands with it. 

This, however, is small comfort indeed when we, the small earthly self, are hurting like hell and have no idea that the very reason for our suffering is that our soul is trying to tell us something. Our Highest spirit of God self looks on with great wisdom and ineffable love. It smiles because at long last our earthly self is beginning to fulfil the purpose of all our lifetimes on the Earth plane and that is finding an ever increasing comprehension of God’s true nature and our own. 

*The Wanderer*
I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’
Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’

Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Franz Schubert

From ‘Healers and Healing’ 
​


----------



## escorial

I can never understand the need to worry about the end of the world the way religious people do.


----------



## Courtjester

Neither can I. We and our world will always continue to grow and evolve in some way, of that I am sure.


----------



## Courtjester

*It’s A Puzzlement
*
If all good people were clever,
And all clever people were good,
The world would be nicer than ever
We thought that it possibly could.

But alas, it is seldom or never
That the two hit it off as they should.
Why is it that all too often
The good are so hard on the clever,
And the clever so rude to the good?

Anon.
From ‘Words Of Wisdom for Relationship Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## escorial

I must say coutrjester I have never read so many posotive words by one person....regards esc


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you are enjoying them and thank you for saying so, dear Friend. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘Nothing is impossible for those who are willing to try.’ Alexander the Great

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘You cannot  change the way someone else feels if their mind is set or their past has  a hold of them. Until they want it for themselves, you have to let them  be. Be brave, gentle and set yourself free.’ Katie Curran Taylor

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘With the coming of the Aquarian age the patriarchy has served its  purpose. All around clear evidence is emerging that the balance between  the feminine and masculine aspects of Creation is slowly re-establishing  itself in our inner and outer world. However, as the love and wisdom  aspect of our Father/Mother Creator is conscious in women and  unconscious in men, it is hardly surprising that to this day the  Goddess’s qualities can be a scarce commodity with the males of our  species. Unless they take care to grow and evolve through their  relationships, the way we are meant to do on the Earth plane, in their  present lifetime many of them are in danger of remaining stuck in the  evolutionary phase of frivolous and irresponsible little boys. Rather  than patiently working their way through the difficulties that arise  from the gender’s different perceptions of and approach to life, these  men prefer to take to their heels.


‘Six thousand years of  patriarchy of the past with its systematic and ever more brutal  suppression of the feminine principle in our world, to this day have  left many a male of our species bereft of the Goddess’s characteristics.  Although by now good progress is being made on the road of recovery, at  the time of writing this in the year 2013, our world still has a long  way to go until the required balance has fully been restored. And so, it  is hardly surprising that many marriages these days all too easily  turn into a deck of cards, as someone once put it. In the beginning the  two people involved needed nothing but two hearts and a diamond. But, by  the end both of them may well wish they each had a club and a spade  instead.’ Aquarius


----------



## Courtjester

I believe that humankind’s much cherished freedom is comparable to a dog going for a walk on a lead. We are the dog and our Karma is the lead which our Highest or God Self holds in its loving yet stern, undeviating and unrelenting hands. It alone knows our true needs and whatever is the right thing for us in any given moment. It constantly guides us into our next adventures on the Earth plane. For each one of us it is the only one who knows which lessons still have to be integrated and which experiences gone through, until we all eventually find our way home into our true nature. 

From ‘Don’t Quit!’

* * *
​


----------



## Lewdog

_Ability is what you're capable of doing. Motivation determines what you do. Attitude determines how well you do it.   -_​  Lou Holtz


----------



## Alabastrine

This has stuck with me since high school. Maybe it is a tad morbid to some of you, but I love this.

The Reaper and the Flowers - Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

There is a Reaper, whose name is Death,
And, with his sickle keen,
He reaps the bearded grain at a breath,
And the flowers that grow between.

"Shall I have naught that is fair?" saith he;
"Have naught but the bearded grain?
Though the breath of these flowers is sweet to me,
I will give them all back again."

He gazed at the flowers with tearful eyes,
He kissed their drooping leaves;
It was for the Lord of Paradise
He bound them in his sheaves.

"My Lord has need of these flowerets gay,"
The Reaper said, and smiled;
"Dear tokens of the earth are they,
Where he was once a child."

"They shall all bloom in fields of light,
Transplanted by my care,
And saints, upon their garments white,
These sacred blossoms wear."

And the mother gave, in tears and pain,
The flowers she most did love;
She knew she should find them all again
In the fields of light above.

O, not in cruelty, not in wrath,
The Reaper came that day;
'T was an angel visited the green earth,
And took the flowers away.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal; in truth, there is no death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On its inner level all is one, and you are as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was between you and me, and life continues to be everything it has meant to us. My departure from the physical plane was no accident; it was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if you so wish. But if you still want me, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible, when we both still dwelled in physicality.

‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one.

John Lennon
​ 
The  way I understand this life is that every human soul is a  receiver/transmitter station designed to bring the illumination and  inspiration from the Highest levels of life into the Earth’s  environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication through which the  ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God, are constantly  flowing into us and our world. Potentially, we are all its channels.  Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it provided our world with a  truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and Earth in the Aquarian Age.  Born on the 9th October 1940, John Lennon was a Sun Libra, the  peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share John’s vision that in the New  Age all religions will go from our world because there no longer will be  any need for them. Considering how much misery and suffering they have  brought into our world and still are doing to this day, there is every  reason to rejoice.

From ‘Imagine’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World*
​
Hosea 8:7 from  the Old  Testament strikes an early warning note: ‘They have sown the  wind and  they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to  yield  meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ This   teaching has not just one but two hidden esoteric meanings. First it   refers to the law of Karma, i.e. what we send out into the world must   return to us. But that is by no means all there is to it. In keeping   with the Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us creates on   the Earth plane through their thought processes and the actions   following them increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on   its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need   is taking charge of our thought processes and learning to control  them.  Constant practice alone can help us to become its masters rather  than  its servants. . . .

May the orgies  of  destruction during World War  II of places like Berlin, Leipzig,   Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular  on February 13 and 15, 1945 –   serve as a reminder of how Germany,  because it sowed the wind of war,   could not escape the consequences of  its actions. Universal justice   worked through the Allies and ensured  that the civilian population had   to reap the bitter harvest of what our  politicians had sown. The   historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the  destruction of Dresden: ‘It   has an epically tragic quality to it.  Dresden was a wonderfully   beautiful city and a symbol of baroque  humanism and all that was best   in Germany. It also contained all the  worst from Germany during the   Nazi period. In that sense it is an  absolutely exemplary tragedy for   the horrors of twentieth century  warfare.’

Let this be a warning  to those who  to this day are walking on the warpath. We need to consider  that with  any event on the Earth plane there is always more than can be  seen by  our earthly eyes. The world around us is a reflection and an  outer  manifestation of the inner realities of life. No matter what  happens in  the world around us, we do well to remind ourselves that  manmade and  natural disasters alike are part of the Universal justice of  the law of  Karma. How can we as individuals counteract this and do our  share of  restoring the balance of our world?’ A great deal could be  achieved if  those who are reading this in their prayers and meditations  ask for the  radiance of the Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest  Star into  the hearts and souls of the political, business and spiritual  leaders  of our world, to help them with their awakening.

 Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of  the fact that one   fire cannot extinguished by another. All  this can  achieve is creating   more of the same. Humankind’s long history of  warfare is a clear   demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it  that the destructive   forces of war always did indeed return to us and  our world. They did   this with a force that time and again had  multiplied. The   destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars  bear witness of   this. During the review of this chapter, at the  beginning of September   2013, the warmongers in our midst are again  flexing the muscles of   their ever more sophisticated war machinery,  rearing to have yet   another go. 

Have we, as a race, not learnt  anything from the mistakes of the past?   Are the people in charge blind  to the spiritual background of our   earthly existence and the Universal  laws that govern all life in the   whole of Creation? Or are they merely  pretending not to know that we   are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions?   Independent of whether their intention is  for good and for evil   purposes, each one of them causes a reaction, and  every bit of what   anyone sends out into our world, it can do nothing but  eventually   return to its sender and that with constantly increasing  strength. Love   is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even  greater   transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

From ‘Sowing The Wind’

‘War and Peace between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Don't know why I thought of Margret Tharcher after reading this...Is she the only woman to send a country to war maybe?


----------



## Courtjester

The Bodicea of our age, no doubt. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘When one door  of happiness closes, another opens. But often we look so long at the  closed door that we do not see the one that has been opened for us.’   Helen Keller

‘If you are going through hell, keep going.’ Winston Churchill 

‘There is a light at the end of every tunnel. Just pray it’s not a train!’ Anon.

 * * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*On Religion*
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflection,
And that which is neither one nor the other?
Isn’t it a wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul,
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and this for myself, this is for my soul
And that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space from one of your
Selves to the other, the Higher or God Self to its lower earthly counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment
Would be better off naked, so the wind and the Sun
Can tear and burn no holes into their skin.
And those who define their conduct by ethics,
Imprison the songbird of their soul in a cage.
Yet, the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
And those to whom worshipping is but a window
That one opens and shuts cannot know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take the things you have fashioned of necessity or for your delight,
As in reverie you cannot rise above yourself and your achievements,
Nor fall lower than your failures and take everybody with you.
And in adoration you cannot fly higher than their hopes
And be humbly with them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep that
Which was written a long time ago.
It is likely to be outdated and in need of review.
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That helps all human souls to grow in wisdom and understanding
Of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence.
It invites you to experience life’s processes ever more deeply.
Through consciously taking part in them,
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess
Within you and everything that shares your life.

This enables you to observe God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night,
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds,
They embrace all life with their loving care.
Observe how, with every ray of sunshine and drop of rain
That touches the Earth, they are blessing and healing
You and your whole world.
See them smiling in every flower, leave and blade of grass,
And their arms and hands waving to you in the trees.
Stop and listen to the wind whispering words of healing and peace
To those whose inner eyes and ears are open
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’
 
​


----------



## JermShar

Poetry isn't my interests, but Pretty much everything in the book  *The Haringer by Johnathan Cahn.* I read that last month and well, it makes so much sense it hurts. A chill ran down my spine just reading it. 
 Basically it shows the paralells between America and Israel when Israel was destroyed.  Things like both were founded with full belief and dedicated to God, but turned away and done "evil". Both had warning "signs" to stop but was ignored. Both had a tower destroyed from someone in the middle east. Both leaders said they would rebuild even stronger. 

So far Israel was raided and destroy near completly by Their Arabic enemies but America wasn't...unless you count the economy...

- - - Updated - - -

Poetry isn't my interests, but Pretty much everything in the book  *The Haringer by Johnathan Cahn.* I read that last month and well, it makes so much sense it hurts. A chill ran down my spine just reading it. 
 Basically it shows the paralells between America and Israel when Israel was destroyed.  Things like both were founded with full belief and dedicated to God, but turned away and done "evil". Both had warning "signs" to stop but was ignored. Both had a tower destroyed from someone in the middle east. Both leaders said they would rebuild even stronger. 

So far Israel was raided and destroy near completly by Their Arabic enemies but America wasn't...unless you count the economy...


----------



## escorial

don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Pandora

words given to me in a dream . . .


_"we are here together where time does not exist
we are but a dream away and everything you wish"


_


----------



## escorial

Pandora your world is so much nicer than mine

- - - Updated - - -

Pandora your world is so much nicer than mine


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> words given to me in a dream . . .
> 
> _"we are here together where time does not exist
> we are but a dream away and everything you wish" _



You are in Me and I am in you, you are Me and I am you, and your dreams and visions are Mine. Throughout the ages, unbeknown to you for a very long time I have been dreaming through you. At once you are the dreamer and the dreamed. From the beginning I knew that it would take an exceedingly long time until you, individually and collectively as a race, had become sufficiently grown in understanding to grasp the nature of your own being. As mentioned earlier, each one of you has always been and will continue to be in all Eternity to be a transmitter and receiver station for My thoughts, ideas and dreams. Potentially, each one of you is a channel through which I am ready to release ever more of My wisdom into your world. The amount and depth of it depends on the degree of spiritual maturity and understanding the receiving person can sensibly be expected to cope with at any given time. 

From ‘My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts’​


----------



## Blade

"The discovery of the alphabet will create forgetfulness in the learners' souls, because they will not use their memories; they will trust to the external written characters and not remember of themselves ... You give your disciples not truth but only the semblance of truth; they will be heros of many things, and will have learned nothing; they will appear to be omniscient and will generally know nothing."

Socrates - Plato's _Phaedrus._

I guess the alphabet was a novelty once and someone had to lodge the compulsory complaint.:icon_shaking2:


----------



## Kevin

Somebody took a bite out of an apple once. It's all gone to hell since...


----------



## Pandora

you escorial, have made my world so much nicer now that you, your words, thoughts and heart are in it. Humbly I hope I can 
do the same. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pandora

I am ready. I very much enjoy your thread Courtjester.


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you are enjoying it and thank you for telling me. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

The Age of   Pisces has been an age of blind faith. Now that we have entered the Age   of Aquarius, this part of the evolutionary path of our race lies safely   behind us and ever more of us are finding a new faith that is very   different from that of all previous ages. It is of a visionary nature   that is based on the spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is increasingly   flowing intuitively into every heart and soul directly from the Source   of our being. This kind of faith is no longer an outer and therefore   wobbly manifestation. It is an aspect of consciousness and a part that   naturally belongs to every soul. It is an awareness that reveals its   presence as a deep inner knowing that there really is a Great plan of   life, in which each one of us has their allocated place and role to   play.

 When we find out and finally accept that everything that  has ever  happened in our world did so for good and wise reasons, we  realise that  the Universal Force, the Great Father/Mother of all life,  really does  love us and that all life has always rested safely in its  loving hands.  As our understanding of God’s true nature and our own  grows, our faith  and trust in the existence we have presently been  allocated also  expands. Knowing that this force has always been on our  side and did  know exactly what it was doing, helps us to trust that we  shall be safe  wherever our destiny may wish to take us and that in all  Eternity.

 True faith is born in human souls from the knowledge  that life is good  and always moving forwards on all its levels. Faith  accepts that we  cannot direct life but that, if we relax into it, all  will be well for  as long as we do not try to control its flow but learn  to go with it,  whilst listening to our inner guidance to tell us what  is right or wrong  for us in any given moment. When we do this and do  our best to work  with the Universe, instead of against it, God and the  Angels bring  healing for us and our lives. Without such faith our lives  will always  remain empty, lacking focus and a centre, life on the  Earth plane can be  an extremely frightening experience for sensitive  human souls.

From ‘Reflections On Faith’
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The  concept  of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an illustration  of the idea  that all life on Earth is related. It has been used in  mythology,  religions and philosophies, as well as science. A tree of  life is a  motif in various world theologies, mythologies, and  philosophies. It is a  mystical concept that points out the  interconnectedness of all life on  our planet and a metaphor for the  common descent of all life from the  One in the evolutionary sense.’  From ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

 
  The tree of life of the Norse religion is called Yggdrasil. It   represents the world and is sometimes considered to be a yew or an ash   tree. Extensive lore surrounds this tree.  Accounts have survived of   Germanic tribes who honoured sacred trees within their societies, for   example Thor’s oak, sacred groves, the sacred tree at Uppsala and the   wooden Irminsul pillar. An 1847 depiction of the Norse Yggdrasil appears   in the Icelandic Prose ‘The Edda’ by Oluf Olufsen Bagge.


I am the root, I am the tree. 
 I am the soul of harmony.

 I am the leaf. I am the flower.
 I am the moment and the hour.

 I am all-life and transient death. 
 I am the all-sustaining breath.

 I am the Spring. I am the Fall.
 I am the One, the source of all.

 And though the Ash of Earth declines,
 The wind of changes screams and whines,

 My Will is limitless and strong.
 My say: Eternal Summer’s song.

 Pauline Brehony

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

 * * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘To become a spectator of one’s own life is to avoid the suffering of life.’ Oscar Wilde


----------



## Courtjester

No matter what may ever befall us and our world on the physical plane of life, I do believe that both will go on forever and that miracles are happening at all times. It’s just that mostly we fail to perceive the miraculous ways of the Universe for what they truly are, namely the handiwork of God and the Angels. Ceaselessly, they are working behind the scenes of life to put things right again and heal people and situations when something has gone awry. The more we endeavour to be true to our real self and express the essence of our being, love, in every one of our thoughts, words and actions, the more miracles manifest themselves in our lives, because our human heart has then reunited itself with the great love of the Divine. 

The legend of the Master Jesus demonstrates how, when the energies of Heaven and Earth merge into each other, a force of such magnitude is created that it is capable of healing all conditions of mind, body, spirit and soul. This is the power that can quite literally move mountains of faith, remove blockages of trust and make all crooked corners straight. It brings comfort and healing to everything that is in our world to wherever there is pain and suffering. Miracles are the Universe’s way of demonstrating to humankind the unlimited power of Its love. This is the healing balm and the panacea that needs to be applied by us earthlings to all situations in our everyday lives, all our relationships as well as to all national and international issues.

Let us stop and reflect for a moment on the wisdom of the Great Architect of life. The Universe is infinitely wise in its giving. Yet, it is even wiser in its taking. If we had never encountered the warped side of our lives and our world, we would not have been able to differentiate between good and bad, and that which desirable and undesirable. If we had never been wounded, we would appreciate what healing is like. We cannot know light, unless we have first experienced darkness. Only through the lack or loss of something or someone can we truly learn how to value what we had and also that which we are going to have, when periods of suffering finally lie behind us, as they invariable do in the end.

Such is life on the Earth plane! It has to be this way because that is how it was designed for us by our Father/Mother Creator. Who would we be to argue with Its wisdom? Take heart though – growing in understanding through difficult and traumatic experiences, the way it is required from us on the present level of our existence, is not going to continue indefinitely. All life is constantly evolving and moving forwards and upwards on a never ending spiral. When we, individually and as a race, have become sufficiently evolved, so that Earth life has nothing left to teach us, we shall be ready to move on to more advanced schooling on the higher and ultimately highest levels of life. 

From ‘Miracles Do Happen!’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> _"The world stands out on either side
> No wider than the heart is wide;
> Above the world is stretched the sky,
> No higher than the soul is high.
> The heart can push the sea and land
> Farther away on either hand;
> The soul can split the sky in two,
> And let the face of God shine through.
> But East and West will pinch the heart
> That can not keep them pushed apart;
> And he whose soul is flat -- the sky --
> Will cave in on him by and by." _



What a beautiful quote your are using for your signature. Who wrote it? Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Blessed are those who do not take themselves too seriously
And can laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their life will be filled with laughter and smiles.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the end of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

From ‘The Be-attitudes For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that to them appear negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not theirs, all wrongs will be righted,
Crooked corners be straightened and ugly things made beautiful,
They are doing their share of bringing these things about.
Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
Wise ones focus on that which is positive, good and beautiful on the Earth,
They will never cease to wonder about how much of it there is,
And they are closer to My heart than they may imagine. 

From ‘The Be-attitudes For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Blade

The decisive moment in human development is a continuous one. For this reason the revolutionary movements which declare everything before them null and void are in the right, for nothing has yet happened.

Kafka.


----------



## escorial

I've seen me at my best and at my worst but that's just all of us.


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> I've seen me at my best and at my worst but that's just all of us.



The law of Karma rules the great wheel of fortune and of life in physicality. The zodiac is its symbol. The Karma we all have brought with us into this world are the conditions in which we presently find ourselves. They were created by us in the course of many lifetimes and much of it is likely to be waiting to be redeemed, by none other than us. Yet, being a spark of the Divine, the children of God, everything that is in God is also in us – the very best as well as the worst. We are in this existence to bring forth from within the best and most noble qualities of our Highest Self, which at least in seed form each one of us contains. 

This process brings us ever closer into being at one with our God Self, the way we were before the beginning of the evolutionary cycle that took us into the adventure of experiencing life as physical beings on the giant wheel of Earth life going round and round in huge cycles. We are the only ones who can release us from its drudgery. Gradually we need to overcome the desires, drives and urges of our lower animal nature, and instead nurture and develop only the best that is within us, so that our dreams and aspirations turn ever more towards the realms of the highest levels of life.

From ‘The Law Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## escorial

Courtjester..you simply amaze me dude


----------



## Courtjester

Escorial ... in a pleasant way, I hope.


----------



## escorial

yeah..man


----------



## Courtjester

Glad to know it! Thank you.


----------



## Bloggsworth

I handed one Belgian bun and 2 waffles to each of my friends but they came back with no thoughts...


----------



## Courtjester

How long it has taken until we and our world at last are ready to understand the true meaning of the story of Jesus, the Christed one. In truth, it was never intended to be more than a legend and an allegory. For two thousand years or so it would slowly but surely take us and our world, one small step after another, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of grasping the esoteric meanings of God’s eternal wisdom. Until the time was right they had to remain hidden behind the surface words of the Jesus tale, though in due course they would be revealed, but only for those who no longer insisted on running with the limited understanding of the herd, but preferred to get ahead of it. Continuing to follow old fashioned and outdated doctrines and beliefs of the past seriously deters one’s own evolutionary progress as well as that of the whole of humankind. 

Life leaves the choice to us. It is entirely up to us whether we are content with no spiritual progress or whether we would rather tread new paths and make discoveries that allow us to act as a pioneer and wayfinder for the slower ones behind. As Ralph Waldo Emerson once wrote: ‘Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.’ Uncheedah, which means grandmother in Santee Sioux, adds to this: ‘When you see a new trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of knowing.’ In my view, the individual and collective evolutionary progress of our world can only be ensured when sufficient numbers of us are willing to follow their advice by querying and questioning that which has been handed down to us by previous generations. 

I see the Jesus legend as a re-enactment of a drama of vast Cosmic proportions of which numerous different versions were presented to us and our world, throughout the ages. Yet, many to this day still believe that the tales of the Crucifixion and the Master’s subsequent resurrection describe events that actually took place on the Earth plane, two thousand years ago. In truth, they are allegories to help us understand that life continues after the outer shell of our physical body has been shed. The Master’s life is a demonstration of how a lifetime of pure and wholesome living is meant to help each one of us gain complete mastery and control over every aspect of our being. It is for this reason that all religions down the ages brought us allegories of saviours and their ensuing resurrection and final release into their eternal home back into the oneness with their Creator.

From ‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The most  beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering,  struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These  people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life  that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern.  Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’  Elisabeth Kübler-Ross

From 'Reflections On Life'

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

To me, all  religions and belief systems that ever helped to shape and mould  humankind’s spiritual pathway and destiny, are one gigantic jigsaw  puzzle that only begins to make sense when one recognises each one of  them as an integral part of the whole of the spiritual backdrop of our  world. In the past, all these religions and belief systems were of equal  validity and importance, as each one had its own contribution to make.  However, now that a new vision of humankind’s spiritual future is  beginning to reveal itself to our astonished eyes, it can be seen with  increasing clarity that all these things are increasingly becoming  surplus to requirement. There is no doubt in my mind that it will not be  long until they have disappeared completely from our world. 

From ‘About Rays Of Wisdom’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

In the final  analysis every human soul, during any one of its stays on the physical  plane of life, is a needy one. Everybody’s desire for finding a better  understanding of the purpose and meaning of our present existence is  great. After all, the very reason for our existence on the Earth plane  is that in the course of many lifetimes we should grow into ever more  enlightened beings. Each one of us is required to eventually develop  their own philosophy of life that sustains us reliably through the  inevitable ups and downs of Earth life. We shall return to this theme in  the chapter ‘Shedding False Beliefs and Prejudices’. 

For  now, may it suffice to say that finding enlightenment in simple terms  means an inner awakening and a recognition of who we truly are, of who  and what God is and what our role is within God’s great plan of life. In  my view, what we and our world need most of all is a renewal of  understanding, a fresh approach to life and faith, in other words a  change of consciousness. This is precisely what we and our world for  some time now have been going through, as on the individual and  collective level the spiritual rebirth of humankind is taking place.  Everybody is involved in this process and slowly but surely, with every  new bit of wisdom we gather, each through their own experiences, each  one of us will eventually have grown into an enlightened being.

From ‘A World Filled With Needy People’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Hosea 8:7 from the Old Testament attempted to strike an early warning note into human hearts and souls with its: ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ Looking at the state of our world, one cannot help wondering how many ever paid attention to it. The Hosea teaching refers to the Universal law of Karma, which decrees that whatever anyone projects out into the world has to return to its sender. But that is by no means all there is to it. The force of that which we create on the Earth plane, through our thought processes and the actions following them, increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking charge of our thought processes, learning to control them instead of being ruled by them. Constant practice alone can help us to become the masters of this aspect of our nature rather than being its servants.

From ‘Sowing The Wind’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

read it man....you must read so much literature it staggers me...enjoyed


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you enjoyed it and thanks for saying so. CJ


----------



## Courtjester

An improved understanding of the purpose and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.

From ‘Do You Know Where You're Going To?’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Recollections of Memory

Images embrace within,
Memories recall… A memory…

True essence, 
Lost within the silence;

Transitions, Recollections -Remembering…
Memories embrace; etched within; -
Emotions wane; recollecting

True essence, 
Lost within the silence;

Jeremy Taylor​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Become more and more loving and you will become more and more joyful. Don’t worry if your love is not reciprocated – that isn’t the point. Joy follows love whether that love is returned or not, whether the other is responsive or not. If you are loving, you are joyful and that is more than enough and more than one should expect. The beauty of love is that its result and value are intrinsic and they do not depend on the response of another.’ Osho

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘My idea of Christmas, whether old-fashioned or modern, is very simple: loving others. Come to think of it, why do we have to wait for Christmas to do that?’ Bob Hope

Happy Christmas to you and your loved ones.​ Cj​


----------



## Pandora

Happy Christmas to you CJ, great quote from Bob Hope, he was a favorite growing up. Your signature also, to live by. Thank you!


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas Prayer*
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please give us eyes this Christmas
To see the Christmas Star.
And give us ears so that we may hear the song
Of the Angels from afar.

With eyes and ears attuned
For their message from above,
May the Christmas Angels speak to us
Of hope and faith and love.

Hope to light our pathway
When the way ahead is dark,
And to sing through stormy days,
With the sweetness of a lark.

Faith to trust in things unseen
And know beyond all seeing
That it is in Your Father/Motherly love
We live and have our being.

And love to break down barriers
Of colour, race and creed,
So we may see and understand,
And help all those in need.

Amen

Jelise
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

I believe that the story of the life of the Master Jesus was once given to humankind as an allegory of how each one of us, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, is required to conduct ourselves, not only in our daily lives on the outer plane but – far more importantly – on the inner level. The birth of Jesus, his  temptations, illumination, crucifixion and ascension provide us with illustrations of the initiations, i.e. experiences every human spirit on the Earth plane eventually has to undergo on its way back into the full conscious awareness of its true nature and oneness with God.  

From ‘Away In A Manger’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that is particularly true for us and our world.

Happy New Year to all of you.
Cj

* * * 

​


----------



## Courtjester

On the long and winding road through life there are times
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, solutions scarce 
And constant downpours threatens to ruin our parade.

When that happens, all we can do is let go
And move, praying for courage and strength,
And then handing the lead over to the living God within,
To show us the way forwards to a new dawn.

With this help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the process of change often is tough,
We need to think about all the good things that lie ahead,
If only we remain steadfast and patiently wait for them.

Round the very next bend of the road
There could be adventures we would never 
Have dared to imagine even in our wildest dreams.
For those who dare to challenge the status quo
Hopes and wishes may come true in ways we cannot yet perceive
And new friendships found along the way.

There are so many options in life,
And different ways in which it is possible to grow.
Perhaps we shall visit places we never thought existed or
Explore things that have not been tried by anyone before.
Maybe we’ll travel to fabulous faraway worlds
And visit wondrous places where we find 
Warmth, affection, loving and caring
From folks who could have been waiting for us.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings we have to share.
In their midst we may find someone
Who supports us in all we do
And believes in us and the decisions we make, 
Because they know that they are good and wise for us,
Even though they may not be for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Let’s take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as we trust and follow our inner guidance,
Without ever looking back,
For that’s not the way any one of us is meant to go. 

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

Happy New Year to all.

The New Year is a good time for reflecting on how far we have come on our own personal journey through life, 
and for looking forward to the fresh opportunities it brings for growing in wisdom and understanding.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The poet W.H.  Auden, when asked why he was migrating from the United Kingdom to the  United States, said: ‘I love my family, but I don’t want to live with  them!’ Now, there is honesty for you and if we were all equally truthful  with ourselves, many would express the same feelings. Let us not jump  to conclusions though and assume that these people are hypocrites. Maybe  they are the wise ones, especially if they are consciously and  patiently putting up with the lessons their difficult relationships are  teaching them. With sufficient awareness, ever more of us will be able  to grasp the opportunities that are now on offer to help us resolve all  of the Karmic ties that still exist within our families. 

Auden’s  comment puts the finger straight onto humankind’s Achilles heel and  sorest spot. He undoubtedly knew that Karma in families is the worst or  best stage – depending from which angle one views the situation – on  which the great drama of life is constantly and relentlessly unfolding   in all its glory and squalor, as the case may be. With its personality  clashes, differences of opinion, power struggles and abuse of power  present day family life holds its own when compared with the great Greek  tragedies of the past. The main trouble with all of us is that – for a  very long time blissfully unaware of this is what are doing – we are  busily and happily creating Karma, good, bad and indifferent, some of  the very best and some of the worst. Unfortunately, this is what far too  many in our world are doing to this day. 

From ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

Spiritually, not much progress is possible for any human soul on the Earth plane until it reawakens to its true nature, becomes aware of the purpose of its earthly existence and rediscovers that all life, not only that of the Earth, is ruled by Cosmic laws. For as long as a soul fails to understand these things its sojourns into physicality often appear as unnecessarily and pointlessly cruel, dark and threatening, as if it had been placed in a cold and nasty world – and all for what? In that state the pain of life’s sorrows, limitations and hardships hits the soul hard and it suffers intensely. This is accentuated by sneaking feelings that an impersonal and unloving providence permits all these ‘bad’ things and inflicts them upon all and sundry without purpose, rhyme or reason.

A certain amount of relief comes straight away when the soul finds out about the Universal law of Karma and that because of this law a justice of a very special kind is at work in every life, a Divine justice that is so perfect and fair that human consciousness finds it very hard to grasp. But now that our race is at last moving onto higher levels of consciousness to many there now comes a renewed understanding of spiritual background of life. Alas, for a long as any knowledge remains merely of the head, it can do us no good whatever. But as some of it slowly sinks into the deeper levels of our consciousness, we begin to realise the necessity for living the truth we have found by applying it to real life situations.

From ‘Karma In Families’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Is this not lovely? I found this some years back on the web, I still find it but have not found an author credited.

_"The gentleman told me that he needed to go to the nursing home to eat breakfast with his wife.
I inquired as to her health. He told me that she had been there for a while and that she was a victim of 
Alzheimer's Disease. As we talked, I asked if she would be upset if he was a bit late. 
 He replied that she no longer knew who he was, that she had not recognized him in five years now.
 I asked, 'And you still go every morning, even though she doesn't know who you are?' 
 He smiled as he patted my hand and said, "She doesn't know me, but I still know who she is."

True love is neither physical, nor romantic.
True love is an acceptance of all that is, has been, will be, and will not be.

 Life isn't about how to survive the storm, but how to dance in the rain."_


----------



## Courtjester

True friendships last beyond this earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go; we bring them with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be part of our support system, so there is every reason to nurture our human relationships and look after them, right here and now. Whenever the need for it arises, it is to our advantage to aim to transform even the most difficult and traumatic ones into connections of friendship and love. True love is an eternal bond between two souls, who will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they may meet again. 

From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Beautiful CJ, comes to mind the movie _What Dreams May Come_, a long time favorite.

I recommend, it is inspirational and beautifully filmed.


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you enjoyed my offering, dear Pandora, and thank you for saying so. Thanks also for your contributions. They're much appreciated. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

There is every reason why you should look forward to this New Year with hope and confidence. Rest assured that everything will work out perfectly in the end. Do not be disturbed unduly by what is presently still happening in your world. Know that all these things are necessary educational tools for the unfoldment of our Father/Mother’s grand design for the human race and its planet. Each event is vital for the completion of the lessons that have not yet been sufficiently grasped by your world. 

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and get in touch with the power of the Highest that is waiting to come fully alive within each one of you. It alone can bring you and your world the peace and harmony so many of you are by now so deeply yearning for. Trust that eventually a united world will emerge and that there will then only be one government for all of you. Gradually, all of you will become ever more aware of the fact that it is impossible for anyone to live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for countries. 

Do your best to establish the spirit of siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life this way. Deep in your hearts and souls know that in principle there is nothing to fear from those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which is good, right and true. In due course, in God’s time rather than you own, the inner eyes of all perpetrators against the Cosmic laws will be opened too. They will then  realise the error of their ways and start to mend them, just the same as you once did. In the end, everything that is no longer of use and desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into the first principle of life, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all.

From ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Moving On
*
As every flower fades and youth must give way to old age,
So all wisdom and each virtue may be valid only in its day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever.
At life’s calling the human soul must say farewell
And be ready for a new beginning.
Bravely and without sadness we need to
Enter into ever new learning, safe in the knowledge that
In the background of all life dwells the power of the Unseen,
To guide and protect us and help us to live,
Wherever our destiny may take us one day.

We are meant to move happily through space and time,
Without making our home in any one of them,
Because we know that our true home lies elsewhere.
The Spirit of the Divine never aims
To tie and restrict any of us; quite the opposite is true!
Step by step the Universe tries to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our present understanding.
If we are in danger of staying with one particular way of living
For too long, our spirit and soul stagnate and start to yearn for 
Fresh learning through new adventures and further explorations.

The awareness that there is no death, that life is eternal,
Without beginning or end, helps us to
Give in more readily to the demands of life
When the time for moving on has come.
The hour of departure from the physical plane of life is eased and
We can enjoy our rebirth onto a different level of life,
Because we know that all it means is learning of a different kind.

The realisation that life’s call to the human soul
Will never end fills our heart and soul with good cheer.
It enables us to say good-bye willingly and happily,
Whenever the need arises, and go forward peacefully
To find rest and healing in the oneness with God.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## OrigamiSweaterClub

"The mind is its own place and in itself, can make a Heaven of Hell, and a Hell of Heaven" - John Milton

I like this quote because it shows that we don't see reality the way it is, we see reality how we are. One person can see their hometown as a prison and another as a city filled with opportunity. Both are equally true based on the perspective they choose to see. This quote has helped me through a lot.


----------



## Courtjester

Eating disorders have become so rampant in our world that I have  wanted to hold down some of my insights into this phenomenon for quite  some time. Obesity is presently the highest on the ratings list of  eating disorders in the Western World. My immediate reaction to anyone  passing me by who ‘has a bit of weight’ on them, has always been the  small still voice within nudging me and saying: ‘Ah, Venus!’ You can  verify the truth of this for yourself quite easily. Next time you  encounter somebody who fits my description, look into their faces as  discreetly as you can and if possible, acknowledge them with a smile. If  they respond and return it to you, you will notice that most of them  have the most wonderful smile you will ever find anywhere. 

This creates an opportunity for noticing how bonny the faces of these  people usually are. Besides, my experience has shown that those whose  physical bodies are – shall we say? – well rounded, almost invariably  also have a more rounded personality than other folks. They are on the  whole much easier to get along with than some of their less ample  contemporaries. This tells me that in such a body there probably dwells a  well rounded, though troubled, soul who is far more likely to live and  let live than others, as well as being willing to allow you to be just  who and what you are. 

What is visible here is the gracious and beneficial influence the planet  Venus has on humankind and also one of its negative qualities. Like all  things on the Earth plane the energies of this planet have an upside  and a downside. Venus is a hedonistic planet, whose influence –  especially when affected by hard aspects – can show up tendencies to  excessive indulgence and an over-fondness of the good things in life.  Taurus and Libra are ruled by Venus and those born into both signs  experience at least traces of this influence. 

To study this in more detail with the help of astrology, we shall take a  closer look at the birthchart of a lady who is severely affected by  obesity. Her name is Angela and she has very kindly given me her  permission to tell you about some details of her personal life and her  birthchart. If that sounds interesting to you, please follow the link  below.

From ‘The Spiritual Perspective Of Eating Disorders’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*This Time Round
*
All of us are blessed with individuality.
We are different from each other,
Because that is how God wants us to be.
And that is why perceptions and opinions often differ 
And we can’t see eye to eye with others.
But, when angry words are spoken and tempers start to fly,
Let’s calm ourselves and make an effort to step into the other one’s shoes,
So we can see their point of view and reconcile our differences, 
The way the Universe wants us to do.

Only through getting along with others, through every kind of strife, 
Can we hope to be friends, when – at the latest – 
At the end of our present lifetime our ways have to part.
We have been placed in this life so our horizons should broaden 
And our spirit and soul grow in wisdom and understanding.
So that gradually we can get ever more from 
The span of time that has been allotted to us,
This time round.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

White Eagle in ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not fear the future. Do not fear the unknown, not even death itself, for with every step you take forward you are entering into a fuller existence. Even when you lose your present body, it is only to enable you to step forward into a world of light. As you do. you carry whatever light in the form of the spiritual wisdom and understanding you are currently presently gaining from your experiences on the Earth plane. This knowledge will reveal to you the wonders and the beauties of the spirit life that are waiting for you. They will then emanate from your own soul.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

OrigamiSweaterClub said:


> "The mind is its own place and in itself, can make a Heaven of Hell, and a Hell of Heaven" - John Milton
> 
> I like this quote because it shows that we don't see reality the way it is, we see reality how we are. One person can see their hometown as a prison and another as a city filled with opportunity. Both are equally true based on the perspective they choose to see. This quote has helped me through a lot.



Did you know that we all view everything that is in our earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody else? There are as many variations as there are souls, including those on the other side of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates our two worlds. This is because every human soul is an individual spark of the Divine and no two of us are exactly alike. No two people have exactly the same Karma, i.e. having gone through the same experiences, or have reached the same evolutionary level. Each one of the twelve Sun signs of the zodiac also reflects a different attitude towards life and all it contains.
From ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Things That Really Matter*
​ 
I grew up in the fifties and had very practical parents. My mother, God love her and rest her soul, washed aluminium foil after she cooked in it, then reused it. She was the original recycle queen, before anyone had invented a name for this kind of thing. My father matched this by being happier getting old shoes fixed than buying new ones.

Their marriage was good and their dreams were focused. Their best friends lived close by. I can see them now, father with pipe in mouth, pushing his manual lawn mower and mother, pinny round her middle, dishcloth and duster in her hands. Ah yes, people fixed things in those days. Everything was mended, curtain rods, the radio, screen doors, the oven door, and the hems of dresses. Things were kept inst4ead of thrown away.

It was a way of life that sometimes drove me crazy. All that re-fixing, and renewing. For once in my life I wanted to be wasteful. Waste meant affluence. Throwing things away means knowing that there will always be more. But then my mother died, and on that clear summer’s night, in the warmth of the hospital room, I was struck with the pain of learning that sometimes there just can’t be any more.

At times what we care about most gets worn out and goes from us, some of them never to return. So while we have people, animals and things in our lives that we treasure, it’s best to love and care for them to the best of our ability, and to try and fix things when they’re broken and to heal that which is sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses, as it is for aging parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We keep them because they deserve to be kept and because we are worthy of having them around. And because love is the law of life and the greatest power in the whole of Creation that nothing will ever be able to destroy, it is possible to keep some of these things forever. First in line are beloved parents and partners, then siblings and other relatives, and also friends who have moved on into the world of light. Not much needs to change in any of these relationships. Don’t take my word for it. Just find a quiet space, calm the outer mind and listen deep into your heart. You may hear the following message:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On the inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was, and between you and me life can continue to be everything it has meant to us.

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if that is what you want. And if you still yearn for me, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible before, when we both still dwelled in physicality.’

The rest of this message you can find in
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Peace Be With You *

May Divine peace fill your whole being, within and without, today and forever.

May you be content with yourself and love and accept yourself just the way you are.

May you trust that you are exactly where you are meant to be.

May you always be aware of the infinite possibilities that are born of trust in the goodness of life to provide for all your needs and those of others.

May you use the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon you to make our world into a better and more beautiful place for all who share it.

May you give the full measure of the love that is the most natural part of your being to everything that comes your way.

And allow your soul the freedom to sing, dance, praise and love that is waiting to be taken possession of by each one of us.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘General Words & Prayers Of Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Guest House*
Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals.
A joy, a depression, a meanness,
Some momentary awareness sometimes
 Comes as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Still, treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent as a teacher from beyond.

Jelaluddin Rumi,
   Translation by Coleman Barks

Everything Happens For A Reason

​‘Be patient towards all that is unsolved in your heart and try to love the questions themselves, similar to locked rooms and books that have been written in a very foreign tongue. Do not now seek the answers, which cannot be given you because you would at present be unable to live them. The main point is to live everything. Live your questions, too. Perhaps you will then gradually, without noticing it, live into the answer on some distant day.’ Rainer Maria Rilke
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Pristine Memories


                     Tincture of reflection,
                             Illuminations of intense hue
                             Pristine contour; perfection, -

                             Interest bound in knowing you,
                             Being your friend
                             Holding each memory close; -

                             Images of beauty; stunning radiance,
                             Each breathe taken; holding within
                             Seductive beauty; natural purity;-

                             Our friendship cherished,
                             Left in knowing
                             In knowing the word, friend…
Jeremy Taylor​


----------



## Courtjester

‘When we honestly ask ourselves which people in our lives mean the most to us, we often find that it is those who, instead of giving advice, offering solutions or cures, have chosen rather to share our pain and touch our wounds with a warm and tender hand. The friend who can be silent with us in a moment of despair or confusion, who can stay with us in an hour of grief and bereavement, who can tolerate not knowing, not curing, not healing and face with us the reality of our powerlessness, that is a friend who cares.’ 

From Henri J.M. Nouwen 
‘The Road to Daybreak – A Spiritual Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Bird’s Eye View*

To enable you to see our world from this perspective, please click on the link below:

http://pixtale.net/2013/12/how-our-world-would-look-if-you-were-a-bird/

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Oh! Fabulous, this is a keeper. Thanks CJ so cool, I can't wait!   I'd like to be a bird one day ...


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> Oh! Fabulous, this is a keeper. Thanks CJ so cool, I can't wait!   I'd like to be a bird one day ...



Glad you enjoyed it and thank you for saying so. No need to wish being a bird, in my view.One of these days you'll be just spirit and soul again and able to go wherever you want and fly as high as you wish. What an inspiring thought, don't you think? Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Happy Valentine’s Day*

True friends are always there for us.
They want nothing from us, except that we are ourselves.
We feel safe with them,
Because we can reveal the depths of our heart to them,
In goodness and badness alike. 

True friends are like the shade of a great tree in the noonday heat.
Like a home port with our country’s flag flying,
That we have reached at the end of a long journey.
They are impregnable citadels of refuge 
In the strife of existence.

When they reach out for our hand, 
Their understanding touches our heart and our soul heals.
It restores our faith in the goodness of all life,
And the presence of the Divine qualities of kindness and compassion 
Keeps our faith in human nature alive
And reassures us that it is indeed a good Universe we live in.

True friends are the antidote to despair, the elixir of hope,
And a tonic against depression that makes it easy 
To give them our friendship in return,  
Unstintingly and without reluctance.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers For Healing Friendships’

Here is a Valentine’s Day greeting, especially for you.
Click on the link below:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcardm.asp?code=4683097613788&ob=1&cont=1

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

courtjester I always wonder how you find these things....do you have a phd in philosophy or just a wise person figuring the world out?


----------



## Pandora

You are sweet CJ, I sent cards to my sisters from that site! Love them, now I have one too. I tell my children if you have one true friend in life, 
that is all you need, you are blessed.

Thanks for the loving thoughts this Valentines Day 

 we can count on you!


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> courtjester I always wonder how you find these things....do you have a phd in philosophy or just a wise person figuring the world out?



Dear Escorial – thank you for your feedback. No, I have no degree in philosophy and none of my postings on this thread have grown in the fertile ground of the garden of my own creativity. They come from my dear and long-time friend Aquarius, author of ‘The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’ published on www.raysofwisdom.com, with whose kind permission they are given. I get all my spiritual nourishment from this source. In my view, whoever has access to it will never need a degree in philosophy either.

The wisdom contained in Aquarius’s jottings and reflections  does not have its origin in big books. They are intuitive and original writings that to this day are growing organically from an ever deepening understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Whenever I come across a particularly poignant bit, I enjoy sharing it with you, my friends on the WF. And it’s good to see when someone else likes it as much as I do. Please feel free to pass whatever speaks to you on to your friends.

Best wishes - Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> You are sweet CJ, I sent cards to my sisters from that site! Love them, now I have one too. I tell my children if you have one true friend in life, that is all you need, you are blessed.
> 
> Thanks for the loving thoughts this Valentines Day
> 
> we can count on you!



Dear Pandora – it’s good to hear that you enjoyed my Valentine’s Day posting and thank you for saying so. How right you are about the gift of friendship. I too believe that if we can find one friend who is true to us and stays with us, no matter what, we are very fortunate and blessed indeed.

Having said that, I am glad to be your friend and you can trust me to only provide the best for all of you, my dear friends. 

 All good wishes - Cj


----------



## Courtjester

The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, in whom all is one, orchestrates and conducts the wondrous symphony of life by constantly guiding and protecting all Its creatures. On the Earth plane this expresses itself through the wisdom of our planet and that for all its inhabitants. This is where the instinctive and intuitive behaviour of all living things, plants and animals alike, including us, has its origin. As a result no living thing in the whole of Creation is ever without Divine guidance and protection. 

God’s wisdom is stored in its feminine aspect, the Goddess. She is the mother of all species and the living and breathing force behind phenomena like the clever formation flying of birds during migration. She is the source of the instinctive knowledge of the animal kingdom to protect one’s young against all threats, if need be at the expense of one’s own life. She is in charge of our own body clocks as well as that of all other members of the animal kingdom. She tells Her creatures when to mate and when to abstain from it, for example when not enough food is going to be available for the raising of young. She instructs hibernating animals when and where to begin theirs and when it is safe to come out of it again – and so on and so forth.

From ‘The Porcupine Fable’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Every experience that comes our way is a test to establish which level of spiritual maturity our soul has reached. The way we react to the people and events in our lives reveals this more than anything else. This lifetime is an extra special one for everybody because it presents all of us with many opportunities for finding some true enlightenment through being initiated into the higher and highest mysteries of life. Having a much better idea of God’s nature and our own, we can see for ourselves that this is highly unlikely to consist of what the Buddhists call Nirvana. 

Each one of us contains God’s energies and they are of a dynamic and expansive nature. They are ceaselessly creating, bringing new worlds into being and destroying old ones that have outlived their usefulness. What in the Buddha’s time would still have been understood as a state of total and utter bliss, to us and our world, to God-like creative beings, as in truth we all are, surely would be more like Hell than Heaven on Earth. 

To my mind, human souls find their greatest enlightenment when they become aware that all life – including their own – is subject to Universal laws. Of particular relevance here are those of evolution and of Karma. From the moment we become aware of these laws, the Universe places the tool for our own redemption and that of our world into everybody’s own hands. It stands to reason that if we endeavour to give only of the good and the best we are capable of, nothing but the more of the same can in due course return to us. 

From ‘Where Is The Kingdom Of God?’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Birds are the representatives of the Air element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be received there, for thoughts are living things. 

In the right hands, i.e. God’s, thoughts can and do create and destroy whole worlds and everything within them. As godlike creatures and young Gods in the making we too shall be capable of this, in the fullness of time. Meanwhile, we have been placed on the Earth so that we may learn how to master and take good care of our thought processes. It is up to each one of us individually to ensure that nothing harmful and unwanted for ourselves as well as our world is created by our thinking patterns.

From ‘The Message Of The Birds’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

More than like, love . . .


----------



## Courtjester

Glad to know it, dear Pandora. How about this one? :love_heart: ​ 
Far too many things can all too easily be said or done that bring heartache and pain to others and ourselves for the rest of this lifetime and beyond. Wise ones never forget that we are responsible for every thought, word and action and that it makes no difference how one feels at the time of sending them out. Being aware that whatever we send out into the world unerringly finds its way back to us, they take good care of what they think, say and do.

From Reflections On Life

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Guidance From The Universe*
 In the form of Irish Proverbs

Soft words butter no parsnips
And they won’t harden the heart of a cabbage either.

A silent mouth is sweet to hear.

* * *

​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Glad to know it, dear Pandora. How about this one? :love_heart: ​
> Far too many things can all too easily be said or done that bring heartache and pain to others and ourselves for the rest of this lifetime and beyond. Wise ones never forget that we are responsible for every thought, word and action and that it makes no difference how one feels at the time of sending them out. Being aware that whatever we send out into the world unerringly finds its way back to us, they take good care of what they think, say and do.
> 
> From Reflections On Life
> 
> * * *
> ​


This came to my email and had me thinking about a band I have loved for years, dear young talented couple, The White Stripes, you rock Jack!
 I work on reaction everyday of my life.  It is my downfall to 'behaving' . . . ha! I don't know half of what I have done wrong in this life, 
who I have hurt, what the effect and reaction has been to my action.
I know I will one day when my life passes before me and from that my spirit will grow. Meantime I am trying a little tenderness . . . 
not always succeeding, thank God I am forgiven.

[video=youtube_share;z1Z0H8CHPIU]http://youtu.be/z1Z0H8CHPIU[/video]

The song . . . Effect and Cause

I guess you have to have a problem if you want to invent a contraption
First you cause a train wreck then they put me in traction
Well, first came an action and then a reaction
But you can't switch 'em 'round for your own satisfaction
Well, you burnt my house down then got mad at my reaction
Well, in every complicated situation in all the human relation
Makin' sense of it all takes a whole lotta concentration
Well, you can't blame a baby for her pregnant ma
And if there's one of these unavoidable laws
It's that you just can't take the effect and make it the cause, no
Well, you can't take the effect and make it the cause
I didn't rob a bank because you made up the law
Blame me for robbin' Peter but don't you blame Paul
Can't take the effect and make it the cause
I ain't the reason that you gave me no reason to return your call
You built a house of cards and got shocked when you saw them fall
Yeah, well, I ain't sayin' I'm innocent, in fact the reverse
But if you're headed to the grave you don't blame the Hearse
You're like a little girl yellin' at her brother 'cause you lost his ball, yeah
Well, you keep blamin' me for what you did but that ain't all
The way you clean up a wreck is enough to give one pause, yes
Well, you seem to forget just how this all started
I'm reactin' to you because you left me broken-hearted
See, you just can't take the effect and make it the cause
Well, can't take the effect and make it the cause
I didn't rob a bank because you made up the law
Blame me for robbin' Peter but don't you blame Paul
Can't take the effect and make it the cause


It's tricky this life and this love.

Thank you CJ for all the thoughts you make my day! :love_heart:


----------



## Courtjester

And you have made mine by saying so. 
Thank you, dear Pandora, for sharing some of your wisdom and learning with us here.


Cj

 :love_heart:​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Death is not  real, even in the relative sense. It is but a birth to a new life and  you shall go on, and on, and on, to higher and still higher planes of  life, for aeons upon aeons of time. The Universe is your home and you  shall explore its farthest recesses before the end of time on the Earth  plane has come. You are dwelling in the infinite mind of The All, and  your possibilities and opportunities are unlimited, both in time and  space. And at the end of the grand cycle of aeons, when The All shall  draw back into itself all of its creations, you will go gladly for you  will then be able to know the whole truth of being at one with The All.  Such is the report of the illumined, those who have advanced well along  the path.’ From ‘The Kybalion : Hermetic Philosophy’.

‘The Kybalion’ is a book published in 1908 claiming to be the essence of  the teachings of Hermes Trismegistus. It was published anonymously by a  group or person under the pseudonym of ‘The Three Initiates’

From ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Legend Of Pandora’s Box*
​ 
The background to the story of Pandora’s Box is the Titan Prometheus’ resistance to the law and the commands of the King of the Gods, Zeus. In Greek mythology Prometheus, whose name means forethought, was one of the Titans. He was a culture hero and a trickster figure who is credited with the creation of man from clay. He defied the Gods and brought them the gift of fire to the Earth, so that progress and civilisation became possible. Prometheus was known for his intelligence and as a champion of humankind. After either having got away with or having paid the price for one of his misdeeds, Prometheus kept going back for more. Zeus, however, was very crafty in the way of handing out punishments to those who refused to obey him..  

As Prometheus’ penalty Zeus gave him Pandora, the first woman. She was a very different creature from man. Having been created in the forge of Hephaestus, she was as beautiful as a Goddess and very beguiling, thanks to traits bestowed upon her by Athene and Zeus himself. Athene was the Greek Goddess of wisdom, courage, inspiration, civilisation, law and justice, as well as warfare, mathematics, strength, strategy, the arts, crafts and skills. Zeus presented Pandora as a bride to Prometheus’ brother Epimetheus, who was only capable of afterthought. Prometheus had the gift of thinking ahead and expected retribution from Zeus because of  his audacity with the fire, so he warned his brother against accepting any presents from their king.

When Zeus handed Pandora over to Epimetheus, she brought with her a box that carried a label with a warning that the box should never be opened by anyone. Epimetheus was so dazzled by his bride that he forgot his brother’s advice. He thought they were supposed to hold the gift his bride brought with her in safe-keeping for Zeus. Blissfully unaware of what kind of a present it held in reality, Epimetheus insisted that his wife followed the instructions on the box.

But then one day he had to leave Pandora on her own for a few hours. She had been gifted with curiosity as much as with all the other attributes her Divine parents themselves had. For Pandora the box was a present and therefore not merely something to be kept in trust, without ever looking at it. What business did Zeus have to tell her not to open it? Possibly she had listened to her brother-in-law’s tales of tricking the king of the Gods or maybe she saw nothing to fear in the box. What if she just had a quick peak?

No sooner said than done! Making sure that no-one was watching, Pandora opened the box just one tiny crack. As she did so, unpleasant ghostly forms started to gush forth from the opening. Without being aware of what she was doing, Pandora thus unleashed all the ills that subsequently had to be experienced and endured by our race, so that we should learn from them and grow in wisdom and understanding of the true purpose that lies behind our existence on the Earth plane.

In the end, Pandora’s gift with a difference would teach each one of us to discriminate and differentiate between good and evil, darkness and light. The sacred fire of the Gods hidden in her gift would eventually show us that what Prometheus brought us was merely showing how to make fire and how to use it wisely on the Earth plane. Precious though this was, Pandora was given something much more valuable. How else could it have been when it had its origin in the superior intelligence of her father, the King of the Gods, and the wisdom and love of his feminine counterpart, the Goddess Athene?

And so it came about that from Pandora’s appearance onwards, human beings were no longer allowed to lounge around all day. They now had to work very hard for their living and from time to time some of them succumbed to many different kinds of ailments, too. When Pandora thought that just about every one of the unpleasant things must surely have left the box, at its very bottom she discovered one more item. On closer inspection, lo and behold!, she found that it was not something evil, but that she had also unleashed onto our world the most precious gift of all and that was hope.

Built into all individual and the collective soul of our world with this gift was the instinctive/intuitive knowledge that things would always improve and better times would be just round the next corner, that progress was constantly being made by us and we were forever moving onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. But , , ,

*What Is Hope?*
When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’,
While the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And as our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Both forecasts duly come true.
Each one nodes sagely: ‘I told you so!’ 
That’s why when times are hard, positive thinkers 
Think: ‘They will get better and become easier again.’
Though it may take time, they invariably do.

What then is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties, risks and possible failures, 
But an inner trusting that:
If we fail now, we shall not do so forever.
If we get hurt, we shall be healed.
 If we make mistakes, we shall learn from them ,
Which will allow us to move on to higher learning.

Hope is the awareness of our innermost soul that
Life is good and the power of love is the most powerful 
Force in the whole of Creation that 
Straightens all crooked corners and, if we but ask,
Helps us heal everything, 
Especially our most difficult situations and relationships.

Hope is an inner knowing that in God’s time, not ours,
All things on the Earth plane will come right in the end.
This life is like a great stage on which one of these days, 
We shall step in front of the curtain 
Behind we all are acting now.
In the world of light we shall then stand
Like performers before a friendly audience 
Of Angels and Masters, friends and helpers. 

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​Dedicated to the Pandora in our midst. By choosing this name, intuitively no doubt, might the Universe have wanted to point you in the direction of acting as a bringer of new hope to those around you, through an ever increasing understanding of life’s true purpose, some of it possibly found here? Cj :love_heart:


----------



## escorial

powerful stuff courtjester..


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> powerful stuff courtjester..



In keeping with my promise to only provide you with the best, dear Escorial. 

Cj :salut:

​


----------



## Courtjester

Trees have always held a great fascination for humankind. In times gone by, many cultures have honoured them as symbolisms and expressions of the love and devotion of the Great Mother of all life to all her earthly children. Life itself has been depicted as a tree and some of the myths and legends surrounding this tree must be as old as life on the Earth itself. And so, it doesn’t come as a surprise that the Bible images mentioned in the previous chapter were by no means invented by Christianity. Adopted from the concepts of much older pagan traditions, they were re-written to make them suitable to be included in the teachings of the New Testament. 

For example, the Greek Goddess Hera’s magical apple garden contained the Tree of Life and the sacred serpent. The Christmas tree is also one of the many symbols for the tree of life or the tree of knowledge. The custom of cutting an evergreen and bringing it indoors goes back to Norse Yule celebrations of the shortest and darkest days of winter. It was imported into the Christian teachings during the times when converting pagans to their new faith was high on the agenda. 

Barbara Walker writes in ‘The Woman’s Encyclopaedia Of Myths And Secrets’: ‘On the night before a holy day, Roman priests called Dendrophori or ‘tree-bearers’ cut one of the sacred pines, decorated it, and carried it into the temple of the Great Mother of all life. Figures and fetishes attached to such trees in later centuries seem to have represented a whole pantheon of pagan deities on the World Tree.’ The modern Christmas tree has followed on from there. 
 
From ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The hummingbird is one of the most precious jewels in Mother Nature’s crown. It diminutive size represents Universal guidance in itself, because it draws our attention to the fact that the greatest and most lasting joys of our present existence do not necessarily have their origin in the greatest of life’s events. More often than not they are found in its tiniest things and creatures, as well as fleeting moments, like an unexpected smile that lights up someone’s face like a ray of sunshine. A flicker of renewed hope in a person’s eyes. A kind and loving hand reaching out for us, when we are sad, lonely or in pain, maybe all of them at once.

Seeing the first snowdrops in winter, followed a little later by some of their cousins, the crocuses and daffodils. A ladybird, a butterfly – especially the first ones in spring. What joy! A flock of seagulls with their joyous aerobatics displays, and all other bird species. All of them are the Universe’s reminders that, even it is held captive by its earthly lessons, like them our spirit is free. If we so wish, we too can fly to our heart’s content and perform somersaults in the air – the realm of thought and spirit, our true home. And then one of our feathered friends suddenly bursting into song. How glorious! 

But when it comes to flying, how does the bumblebee fit in? A creature that, according to the laws of aerodynamics known to humankind, could not possibly lift itself into the air, but is capable of skilful flying. Now, if that isn’t one of the finest proofs we could wish for of the fact that anything can be achieved and is possible with the help and the will of God, what is?  

What about modest little flowers by the roadside, raising their heads to the Sun, as much as whole meadows, lawns and bits of wasteland alike filled with the splendour of hundreds of dandelions and daisies? Isn’t each one a small Sun in its own right and a reflection of the glory of the Great Light above, radiating its blessing and healing power into our world? A plant, a tree – especially a blossoming one, showing us Mother Nature as the happy and smiling bride welcoming her groom, the warmth and the love of the life giving Sun, onto the Earth plane. 

A beautiful sunrise or a sunset. White clouds, like a herd of lambs, sedately drifting through a blue sky. The first raindrops after a long spell without rain. A rainbow arching over our world and bringing us the blessings of the Highest. The list is endless! And all the things it contains are pure magic and expressions of the loving care of the Highest and the Brightest Star in the whole of Creation, the Universal Christ. What joy they bring to human hearts and souls! Doesn’t that in itself reveal that all these only seemingly small things are of much greater value and significance than is commonly known and accepted? 

So much our race has to be grateful for and every human heart and soul will eventually be ready to be filled with the joy the hummingbird brings. To receive it, all we need to do is open our eyes and begin to whole-heartedly appreciate the gifts that are all around us. Then let us give thanks and praise for the many marvels, miracles and gifts the Highest constantly unfolds for all of us through our beloved Mother, the Earth.

May we all open our hearts to hummingbird’s message of joy, regardless of the things that are still happening on this plane of life. And may ever more of us at long last wake up to the realisation that our world is and always will remain a place of great beauty and wonders that will forever rest safely in the loving hands of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Its Angels.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]A Celebration of the Glory and Wonder of God’s Creation  
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> *The Legend Of Pandora’s Box*
> ​
> The background to the story of Pandora’s Box is the Titan Prometheus’ resistance to the law and the commands of the King of the Gods, Zeus. In Greek mythology Prometheus, whose name means forethought, was one of the Titans. He was a culture hero and a trickster figure who is credited with the creation of man from clay. He defied the Gods and brought them the gift of fire to the Earth, so that progress and civilisation became possible. Prometheus was known for his intelligence and as a champion of humankind. After either having got away with or having paid the price for one of his misdeeds, Prometheus kept going back for more. Zeus, however, was very crafty in the way of handing out punishments to those who refused to obey him..
> 
> As Prometheus’ penalty Zeus gave him Pandora, the first woman. She was a very different creature from man. Having been created in the forge of Hephaestus, she was as beautiful as a Goddess and very beguiling, thanks to traits bestowed upon her by Athene and Zeus himself. Athene was the Greek Goddess of wisdom, courage, inspiration, civilisation, law and justice, as well as warfare, mathematics, strength, strategy, the arts, crafts and skills. Zeus presented Pandora as a bride to Prometheus’ brother Epimetheus, who was only capable of afterthought. Prometheus had the gift of thinking ahead and expected retribution from Zeus because of  his audacity with the fire, so he warned his brother against accepting any presents from their king.
> 
> When Zeus handed Pandora over to Epimetheus, she brought with her a box that carried a label with a warning that the box should never be opened by anyone. Epimetheus was so dazzled by his bride that he forgot his brother’s advice. He thought they were supposed to hold the gift his bride brought with her in safe-keeping for Zeus. Blissfully unaware of what kind of a present it held in reality, Epimetheus insisted that his wife followed the instructions on the box.
> 
> But then one day he had to leave Pandora on her own for a few hours. She had been gifted with curiosity as much as with all the other attributes her Divine parents themselves had. For Pandora the box was a present and therefore not merely something to be kept in trust, without ever looking at it. What business did Zeus have to tell her not to open it? Possibly she had listened to her brother-in-law’s tales of tricking the king of the Gods or maybe she saw nothing to fear in the box. What if she just had a quick peak?
> 
> No sooner said than done! Making sure that no-one was watching, Pandora opened the box just one tiny crack. As she did so, unpleasant ghostly forms started to gush forth from the opening. Without being aware of what she was doing, Pandora thus unleashed all the ills that subsequently had to be experienced and endured by our race, so that we should learn from them and grow in wisdom and understanding of the true purpose that lies behind our existence on the Earth plane.
> 
> In the end, Pandora’s gift with a difference would teach each one of us to discriminate and differentiate between good and evil, darkness and light. The sacred fire of the Gods hidden in her gift would eventually show us that what Prometheus brought us was merely showing how to make fire and how to use it wisely on the Earth plane. Precious though this was, Pandora was given something much more valuable. How else could it have been when it had its origin in the superior intelligence of her father, the King of the Gods, and the wisdom and love of his feminine counterpart, the Goddess Athene?
> 
> And so it came about that from Pandora’s appearance onwards, human beings were no longer allowed to lounge around all day. They now had to work very hard for their living and from time to time some of them succumbed to many different kinds of ailments, too. When Pandora thought that just about every one of the unpleasant things must surely have left the box, at its very bottom she discovered one more item. On closer inspection, lo and behold!, she found that it was not something evil, but that she had also unleashed onto our world the most precious gift of all and that was hope.
> 
> Built into all individual and the collective soul of our world with this gift was the instinctive/intuitive knowledge that things would always improve and better times would be just round the next corner, that progress was constantly being made by us and we were forever moving onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. But , , ,
> 
> *What Is Hope?*
> When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
> The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’,
> While the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
> And as our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
> Both forecasts duly come true.
> Each one nodes sagely: ‘I told you so!’
> That’s why when times are hard, positive thinkers
> Think: ‘They will get better and become easier again.’
> Though it may take time, they invariably do.
> 
> What then is hope?
> It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
> Difficulties, risks and possible failures,
> But an inner trusting that:
> If we fail now, we shall not do so forever.
> If we get hurt, we shall be healed.
> If we make mistakes, we shall learn from them ,
> Which will allow us to move on to higher learning.
> 
> Hope is the awareness of our innermost soul that
> Life is good and the power of love is the most powerful
> Force in the whole of Creation that
> Straightens all crooked corners and, if we but ask,
> Helps us heal everything,
> Especially our most difficult situations and relationships.
> 
> Hope is an inner knowing that in God’s time, not ours,
> All things on the Earth plane will come right in the end.
> This life is like a great stage on which one of these days,
> We shall step in front of the curtain
> Behind we all are acting now.
> In the world of light we shall then stand
> Like performers before a friendly audience
> Of Angels and Masters, friends and helpers.
> 
> From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
> ​Dedicated to the Pandora in our midst. By choosing this name, intuitively no doubt, might the Universe have wanted to point you in the direction of acting as a bringer of new hope to those around you, through an ever increasing understanding of life’s true purpose, some of it possibly found here? Cj :love_heart:


You are a precious soul CJ, precious.
I never tire of the story my mama loved so, so much so she gave me the name! I remember hope being with me from tiny on,
I believed the story told. It grew to be indeed an inner knowing and trust.

Thank you for this lovely post, for thinking of me, for inspiring me and most of all for the love. Blessed to know you, I am.


----------



## Courtjester

My pleasure entirely, dearest Pandora.

Did you know that it takes one to know one? 

We can only see in others what we ourselves have within.

Cj

:encouragement:​


----------



## Courtjester

Do not ever  blindly believe what others say or write. All of us have our very own  built-in lie-detector that can help us discriminate truth from untruth.  Therefore, when listening to and/or reading anything, wise ones pay  attention to the world of their feelings, through which our inner  guidance speaks to all of us.  If your inner teacher or guru, the wise  one or living God within, says: ‘This is right!’, then for you it is  right, even though it may not be so for anybody else. 

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Do not ever  blindly believe what others say or write. All of us have our very own  built-in lie-detector that can help us discriminate truth from untruth.  Therefore, when listening to and/or reading anything, wise ones pay  attention to the world of their feelings, through which our inner  guidance speaks to all of us.  If your inner teacher or guru, the wise  one or living God within, says: ‘This is right!’, then for you it is  right, even though it may not be so for anybody else.
> 
> * * *​


This good advice CJ, personally I am trying, learning to be less gullible. I agree we all have that little voice to listen to but without eyes and body language
sometimes it's hard to know a lie or should we say fib? I am impressionable, sometimes that interferes with intuition but I believe in my path and a reason,
a connection for all that happens. So if it's a fool me once, even twice, I figure I am there for the one doing the fooling.

I love your Hummingbird post CJ.
My hummingbirds return April 4th, almost to the day each year. They leave the first week in October to make their trek to South America, thousands of miles.
When they return they are so thin and tiny bringing their delicate joy into our home. By the time they leave they are round little dickens, barely able to 
light off of the feeders . . . ha! 
One feeder is in the kitchen window during their stay, they will perch on it, sit and we will have our drink too and toast the little miracle we love. 
Sometimes I purposely wear red and sit quietly in the yard so they will come very close and look at me. :sneakiness:  A fleeting moment.

Life is good!


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> . . . Life is good!



How right you are and blessed, too.​ 
Thank you for sharing some of your learning with us and for telling us a bit about your tiny friends. the Universe's bringers of joy.

Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

*Feeding The Inner Bird Of Joy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y14mXsSeCUY&list=PL41BF2E897F1E3231

*http://tinyurl.com/3328ol9*

​The above videos are about Hummingbird feeding in Alaska. As you may  recall from my previous offering about these delightful little jewels of  God’s Creation, in the Native American tradition they are a symbol and a  messenger of joy. 

 
Today, I would also like to feed your inner bird of joy with the following:

*The Puzzle Of Life*
I am so much more than the picture in my passport
Or my qualifications and titles.
I am not the stories people tell about me.
I am not in the judgements of pointed fingers or facts of any kind.
I refuse to be put into boxes 
And I can neither be numbered nor labelled.
I know and yet, I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of anyone’s mind.

But who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
We are one and you are part of me as much as I am part of you.
If you wish to experience and meet the one we both truly are,
You have to feel into your own heart.
It alone can recognise the true me
Because it knows how to love one of its own kind.

I am an experience – a feeling, a wave and a vibration.
I can be a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
And at the same time the sea and the open sky,
Or the wind that caresses your hair.
I am what I love within me, but also that of which I am afraid.
I am me and yet I can be anything and anyone I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Do not mention my limits, my scale, my size
Or who – in your eyes – I could or should be.
All I ask of you is that you
Love me the way I am, as the experience that I am and
Give me the freedom and the space to be myself.
Whenever you wish to know me, 
Approach me with a hug and a smile,
So I can recognise you. 
Share a caring word with me
And let me lead you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For that alone is the true ‘me’ and also the true ‘you’.

Nachi

For more of Nachi’s poetry, please click here:

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘The law of life is love. A life filled with love is a heavenly one and a life that instead is filled with selfishness and greed sinks ever deeper into a state of a living Hell on the Earth. Love as much as you can – the supply is endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is ever lost. The laws of the Universe decree that whatever you send out must return to you. It is through sharing with others and feeding them that you are sustained and nurtured by life. When you live a life filled with love to everything that shares your world with you, you will soon be able to see for yourself how all your needs are constantly met – frequently before you become aware of them yourself. Now, isn’t that everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth?’

From ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Oh the Hummingbird video, 5 minutes of peaceful calm, thank you CJ, just what I needed this morning. Enjoying your thread and you!

A quote that stays with me from a previous life . . .

_"The love he receives is the love that is saved"  _


----------



## Courtjester

Living in the element of water, fish symbolically represent the emotional level of life, the realm of the soul and the world of feelings. Water animal totems are as generously imbued with meaning as the sea itself. Water is a powerful symbol, a sign of cleansing, freedom and mobility. It represents the universal collective unconscious and all our souls floating in the vastness of the ocean of life.

Water animal totems can show us the way to reveal and identify our hidden thoughts or actions. When these creatures find their way into our lives they need to be honoured. If we pay attention, they will aid us in identifying our hidden motives that possibly are unhealthy for us. Even better, by observing and being open our water animal totems, we learn the ways of simpler, more positive paths of thought in our search for replacing the hidden negative ones. . .

To my mind, nothing could ever have expressed the longing and yearning for the freedom of the wide open sea better than the following poem:

*My Friend, The Sea*
I must go down to the seas again,
To the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
And the wheel’s kick and the wind’s song and the white sail’s shaking,
And a grey mist on the sea’s face, and a grey dawn breaking.

I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied.
And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.

I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull’s way and the whale’s way,
Where the wind’s like a whetted knife’
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick’s over.

John Edward Masefield
1878 – 1967

In the video below the beauty and wonder of God’s creation are explored in one of the oceans of our world .

Dakuwaqa’s Garden
Underwater scenes from Fiji and Tonga

From ‘The Mystery Of The Oceans’

* * *


​


----------



## Courtjester

Throughout the ages a great deal of gold in the form of spiritual wisdom was given to the human race in the teachings of the various belief systems of our world. For evolutionary purposes much of their true meaning had to remain carefully hidden until we, individually and collectively, had grown sufficiently in understanding to be capable of grasping their underlying esoteric meanings. Every part of the spiritual knowledge of all the religions and philosophies that have ever been known to humankind came to us from the wise ones on the highest levels of life, They are in charge of and responsible for us and our world and therefore take good care that none of God’s children of the Earth can forever get lost anywhere. 

Retelling the old tales and legends, reinterpreting and newly relating to them, to this day can guide us into a deeper understanding of the purpose and meaning of our own existence and that of all life. And what better place to get started than with an exploration of the spiritual background of the Tree of Knowledge and Adam and Eve, the symbolism for the first human beings on the Earth that was given to the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam? To me, the tree is a symbol of life itself and Adam and Eve are archetypal human beings. For a very long time they served large parts of our world well to get at least some kind of an understanding of humankind’s earthly existence and its dualities. On our planet they manifest themselves in the necessity for feminine and masculine versions of just about every species. 

I see Adam and Eve as a metaphor for the original creative idea of a perfect woman and man, i.e. whole and complete, the woman with the feminine/masculine and the man with the masculine/feminine energies and characteristics of our Divine parent. They are perfectly balanced and working harmoniously together, the same as in our Creator, in whom everything is one. Adam and Eve are but names for the prototypes that exist in the heartmind of God and after which each one of us has been fashioned.

From ‘The Beginning Of Human Life’

* * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

I am the I AM,  the Universal Christ, the only born Son of the great Father/Mother of  all life. I am the spiritual Sun beyond and behind the Sun in the sky  above you. I am the brightest Light and the highest Star in the whole of  Creation. You, the whole human race, are My chosen people and I am your  God. I am the source of all wisdom, knowledge and truth. My laws decree  that everything must return to its source and because you once went  forth from My loving heart, that’s the place to which each one of you  eventually has to return. There is no other place for you to go. 

Like Me, You are spirit and soul and your true home is therefore the  world of spirit. Though it may often feel that way while you experience  life in physicality, you were never left alone or abandoned there. You  always have been and will be accompanied by My Angels, as well as your  spirit guides and Masters. I am also known as the Great White Spirit and  the great architect of life. I am the director of the movie of life and  all are acting under My instructions. First in line are the Angels and  they in turn are in charge of the guides and Master. They are the  channels through which I have constantly been giving the parts of My  wisdom to you and your world that were suitable for the level of  understanding the collective consciousness had reached.

Every soul in due course has to come to terms with the fact that there  are other dimensions to you and your earthly existence. That is why, to  help you with this and to get your individual and collective minds  working, with the help of the Angels, Masters and guides, throughout the  ages I have been talking with you in symbolisms and metaphors, parables  and legends, whose meanings even the simplest minds could grasp. This  is no longer necessary because sufficient numbers of you are ready to  receive My wisdom through your inner connection directly from Me,  without outside intervention. And when you learn to listen to and follow  My guidance from within, as every soul has to do in the end, you will  be glad to find that it is impossible for anyone to pull the wool over  your eyes.

From ‘God’s Chosen People’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World‘

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Humankind once  agreed to descend into matter to help expand God’s wisdom and knowledge  of Itself, each through gathering their own real life experiences and  learning from them. Having done so sufficiently, our next lesson is  learning to live harmoniously and consciously in accordance with God’s  cosmic laws. Knowing that all life abides by them, why shouldn’t we?  When looked at in the right way, namely from the evolutionary angle,  eating from the fruit of the tree of knowledge truly never was a sin; it  was very necessary and desirable. 

Adam and Eve’s wish to eat  the fruits is a symbolism for humankind’s craving for life and  evolution, for growing through learning about life on all its levels,  including physicality. This hunger will always be with us, wherever we  may find ourselves, even when we have moved way beyond this world and  onto the highest levels of consciousness, as every soul does in the end.  Everybody’s own consciousness and that of our world can only continue  to expand through the constant gathering of knowledge about ourselves,  our world and life, which is the reason why we are here.

The  most fundamental purpose of our stay on the Earth plane is that each one  of us should develop into a seeker of wisdom and truth. In my view, the  only guru we ever need in our quest of growing into one of these is our  intuition. This is the living God within, everybody’s own inner teacher  and guide, who is the only one in the whole of Creation who is entirely  reliable and trustworthy. From long before time on the Earth plane  begun, it has been part of us and with us, to guide each one of us from  the innermost part of their own being. If that isn’t proof enough that  none of us ever left the paradise of our oneness with God, and that on  the inner planes of our being, the connection with God has always  remained intact, then please tell me what is. 

From ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Life’s wisdom  is like a tree, a living and rapidly expanding organism. And the tree of  life is an analogy for the invisible structure on which all the wisdom  and knowledge that has ever been gathered by anyone has grown. This tree  is a living organism that – like any other – needs continued sustenance  and nurturing. Every religion and belief system that our world has ever  known is one of its branches that has contributed towards its growth,  some more successfully than others. By adding to the knowledge that is  already there, every soul’s learning from its own experiences actively  supports the growth of the tree and contributes towards its wellbeing. 

For  as long as the tree continues to thrive and expand, all is well. But,  like with any tree, branches that are no longer productive and have  ceased growing, die and are eventually chopped off by those in charge.  In spiritual terms, ignorance is darkness and knowledge is light, and  each one of us is in this life to grow into a seeker of truth and  enlightenment. In my view, a sound knowledge of the law of Karma is what  every human soul on the Earth plane requires most urgently. That, alas,  is something that spiritual writings like the Bible, the Koran and the  Talmud only contain in carefully hidden forms. 

Revelations 22:2  of the Bible contains an interesting astrological reference: ‘On either  side of the river the tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit,  yielding its fruit each month. And the leaves of the tree were for the  healing of the nations.’ My interpretation of this is: the two sides of  the river are an illustration of the two aspects of humankind’s  existence, that on the Earth plane and that in the world of spirit, our  true home. All souls, on both sides of the river, encounter the tree of  life with its twelve different types of fruit. 

From ‘The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Flight Of The Starlings
*​
One of the most spectacular sights on our planet is the swarming of the starlings, also known as murmurations. Starlings have strong feet, their flight is powerful and direct. They are very gregarious creatures with diverse and complex vocalizations. Some of them have been known to embed sounds from their surroundings into their own calls, including car alarms and human speech patterns. The starlings can recognise particular individuals by their calls and are currently the subject of research into the evolution of human language.

Birds are the representatives of the Air element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be received there, for thoughts are living things. And that sets me wondering what kind of message the starlings may have for us and our world. 

In one of the most stunning aerobic dance performances our world has to offer, the starlings through their instinctive reactions receive their instructions from the greatest ballet master and choreographer of all, the Great Father/Mother of life. What a corps de ballet to conduct! And the Universe is offering you and me a front seat with the help of a video that can be clicked on with the link below:

The Flight of the Starlings

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> *The Flight Of The Starlings
> *​
> One of the most spectacular sights on our planet is the swarming of the starlings, also known as murmurations. Starlings have strong feet, their flight is powerful and direct. They are very gregarious creatures with diverse and complex vocalizations. Some of them have been known to embed sounds from their surroundings into their own calls, including car alarms and human speech patterns. The starlings can recognise particular individuals by their calls and are currently the subject of research into the evolution of human language.
> 
> Birds are the representatives of the Air element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be received there, for thoughts are living things. And that sets me wondering what kind of message the starlings may have for us and our world.
> 
> In one of the most stunning aerobic dance performances our world has to offer, the starlings through their instinctive reactions receive their instructions from the greatest ballet master and choreographer of all, the Great Father/Mother of life. What a corps de ballet to conduct! And the Universe is offering you and me a front seat with the help of a video that can be clicked on with the link below:
> 
> The Flight of the Starlings
> 
> * * *
> ​


Gorgeous gorgeous, astonishing, wonderful indeed, what a precious soul he is too, thanks CJ, loved that, a little miracle for today!  O
I hope I get to be a bird one day.


----------



## Courtjester

This is as much as I can do to fulfil your wish, dear Pandora:

*Descent into Queenstown, New Zealand*

A cockpit view landing through thick cloud.
Best viewed with sound on and full screen.
For full screen click the icon in the bottom right hand corner.

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/pilotnewzdalnd1 

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

_*What Is Love?*_
​
Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This love wants all  its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own  experiences. The true nature of humankind is love because from love we  once came and to love each one of us eventually returns. This world was  created to help every soul discover and then integrate its Divine  qualities. That is why time and again we have to return to it, until we  finally have learnt to love the way our Creator loves us and all His/Her  creations. This way of loving is by no means some kind of soppy  emotion. First and foremost it is kindness, gentleness, consideration  and tolerance towards all life and beings, including ourselves.

To my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can  only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and meaning  of our present existence, and an understanding of the different lessons  each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than anything  else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the weaknesses and  pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of all signs. In  every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters them, in the hope  of learning how to rise above and overcome them.

It seems that all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in  judgement over others. Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes  and foibles of my companions on the road of life, as well as my own,  with compassion and kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift  myself above judging others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s behaviour  and that they are my sibling in the great family of life has made all  the difference to my approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each one totally and unconditionally is a natural  progression of this development. It does away with the urge to sit in  judgement and when someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me,  these days I can smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far  as I am concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition: ‘Ah,  that’s why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change myself,  not them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To help  others find that same tolerance through a better understanding of their  own nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May White Eagle have the last word. It came my way in ‘Monday Thought’ 25.2.2013: _‘Love  is seeing good in others and God’s hand working in the lives of others.  Love is gentleness, sympathy and understanding. It is never a surrender  to unwise and foolish demands. When you centre your heart upon the  tender love of the Universal Christ, your fears dissolve. Faith ever  more fills your whole being and what you want to do you can do. If love  abides in your heart, it will give you the power to recognise and do  that which is good. Love is power, though not domination of one over the  other. Love brings to you the power to know and do the will of God.’
_
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

love conquers all

thanks CJ and the link too, the Age of Aquarius, will I finally be home? We sang the song for 6th grade chorus, I have been waiting a lifetime.


----------



## Courtjester

Rest assured, dear Pandora, we all get there in the end. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

I believe that  the purpose of all aspects of life is evolution and that this also  applies to humankind. The reason for the human spirit spending time on  the Earth plane is that each must evolve through gathering its own  experiences by studying and exploring ourselves and our world. Through  this our consciousness slowly expands and our soul grows in wisdom and  understanding. All life is constantly moving forwards on the  evolutionary spiral that gradually takes us all together onto ever  higher levels of existence. As one of us learns, grows and evolves, our  whole world does the same and the same is true for all of Creation. God  is life and life is God; and life itself is our teacher. Through our  daily experiences, we are at all times gathering ever more knowledge  about ourselves and our world. In the fullness of time each soul will in  this way become an enlightened being, i.e. one who is fully aware of  the true nature of God and its own. 

We are the pioneers of a New Age and many experiences are waiting for us  that have never been tried before on the earthly plane. One of them is  androgyny. Although this is a state we never lost on the inner spiritual  levels of life, on the outer earthly plane we are presented with  totally new experiences and challenges of quite a different kind. One of  the most important features of us and our world is that we all contain  many puzzling dualities and polarities and that our world is one of  paradoxes. Some of these we shall explore in more detail later in this  part of the jottings, others in future editions. 

For the moment, let us either become aware of or remind ourselves – you  alone know which option applies to you – that we all contain feminine  and masculine energies. This is because as sparks of the Divine  everything that is in God is also in us; therefore, each one of is us  both woman and man at the same time. For a very long time we have looked  towards others to make us whole, but it is coming ever clearer that  each one of us is already complete within themselves and that, in fact,  we are on our way back into wholeness. 

To be whole and holy again is every soul’s final goal and destiny. This  requires taking possession of our other part, the inner man in women and  the inner woman in men. When that has been achieved we shall once again  be like the Angels and God; their feminine and masculine energies are  in perfect balance and harmony with each other. Like them, we too are  first and foremost spirit; the only difference between them and us is  that we are temporarily encased in matter. Thus on the one hand, we  belong to the world of matter and on the other one we are part of the  world of spirit and light. For as long as we remain clothed in our  physical bodies we belong to the Earth plane. However, this is only half  the story; the most vital part of us is our spirit and soul and our  true home is the world of spirit. Each time we leave one of our earthly  garments behind, we return to this world to rest and recover from the  stresses and strains of Earth life. 

The evolutionary pathway of every soul leads through a great many  lifetimes, in which it has to learn from its own first hand experiences,  to help it grow in wisdom and understanding of itself and the life it  has been placed in. Life on Earth is a school and through its lessons  the soul’s character qualities begin to develop. The more it learns the  further it evolves and its consciousness expands. And each time it  returns to the world of spirit, it – together with the wise ones in  whose charge it is – assess the progress the soul has made, not only  during the lifetime just completed, but all of them.

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Enlightenment’ 

From ‘All Life Is Evolution’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

From ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative power of all life. As you think, so you become, and so you create the conditions that surround you. You can learn to use your good thought. Within you all is this Divine creative principle, which has the power to create vibration amongst, and to control, the actual atoms of matter. We tell you this to help you, for all the Divine urge to know and to become aware of a life which is free, which is holy, happy, healthy and joyous, a life in which you can render service to the world and in which you can see quite clearly the land of light. If you would have a better world, create it for yourselves now at this very instant in your mind: hold the thought continually in your mind; refuse to allow any other thought to banish it from your consciousness and then raise your whole vibrations and your aspirations.

‘Always put into operation the forces of construction. You can release yourself from imprisonment and darkness by thought. Believe that good will come and that the best is coming, and it will. Try not to let your thoughts be dragged down to an earthly level or become imprisoned in the material and physical life. Try not to despair, nor dwell on the negative side of any situation. Do not be dismayed by the darkness that you witness in humanity, but cultivate compassion for life. Remember that every negative thought goes out into the Universe and adds to the sum of negative thoughts in the whole of life. But remember also that the same applies to good thought. If you train yourselves to think positive good; to see good and believe in good, you are serving the whole of creation. You are raising the consciousness of all of creation. Your little contribution to the whole is of enormous importance.’
 
From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

* * *
​


----------



## Grizzly

Found this treasure on /r/nosleep.
It's titled "The Writer, Writing" and is by ManAmoeba. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1qb88p/the_writer_writing/

I set down the pen, heavy, like laying down a sword. It was done, she wasdead. There had been no mercy, though I had not wanted her to die, would havedone anything to save her - the story demanded it. My other main characterwould be distraught; she would never recover. She’d spiral into madness, andseek death out like a drug, but she would not be allowed to have it.
I felt empty, as usual. Write, the doctor had said. It’scathartic. The pen sat, ominous, like a sleeping snake, just as the death scenesat innocently on the page. Nothing but words. A world painted in ink, wroughtout of my sad, lonely thoughts. I ran my hands through thinning hair. Old. I'mso old.
I picked up the first tablet and swallowed it.
How awful, I thought, to have a God such as I. To be trappedin the world of a malicious writer, spinning out suffering and despair tobetter his stories.
How awful to be denied death by that cruel overlord. To beforced to live on, alone, in whatever narrative they lay out for you.
I swallowed the third, fourth and fifth tablets and my headbegan to spin. I looked at a picture of my wife, my son, smiling back at mefrom the photoframe above my last story. Remnants and revenants, the last relicof the most perfect human beings in the world.
It hasn’t worked, I thought, taking gulps of water to slickthe passing of the poisonous caplets. I’m done. My story is over.
I had almost emptied the little plastic canister, thesleeping pills like candy in the hands of a greedy child. The shadows crept infrom the edges of that blackened kitchen to devour me.
I woke up in a grey room with a sterile blue curtain andwashed-out yellow light. The sound of coughing. I hadn’t died. The woman in theblue scrubs looked up from my ailing neighbour and took me in with hooded eyes,the stethoscope finding my withered heart.
You’re going to live, she said.
You’re going to live.


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> From ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative power of all life. As you think, so you become, and so you create the conditions that surround you. You can learn to use your good thought. Within you all is this Divine creative principle, which has the power to create vibration amongst, and to control, the actual atoms of matter. We tell you this to help you, for all the Divine urge to know and to become aware of a life which is free, which is holy, happy, healthy and joyous, a life in which you can render service to the world and in which you can see quite clearly the land of light. If you would have a better world, create it for yourselves now at this very instant in your mind: hold the thought continually in your mind; refuse to allow any other thought to banish it from your consciousness and then raise your whole vibrations and your aspirations.
> 
> ‘Always put into operation the forces of construction. You can release yourself from imprisonment and darkness by thought. Believe that good will come and that the best is coming, and it will. Try not to let your thoughts be dragged down to an earthly level or become imprisoned in the material and physical life. Try not to despair, nor dwell on the negative side of any situation. Do not be dismayed by the darkness that you witness in humanity, but cultivate compassion for life. Remember that every negative thought goes out into the Universe and adds to the sum of negative thoughts in the whole of life. But remember also that the same applies to good thought. If you train yourselves to think positive good; to see good and believe in good, you are serving the whole of creation. You are raising the consciousness of all of creation. Your little contribution to the whole is of enormous importance.’
> 
> From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
> 
> * * *
> ​


I come here to your thread knowing I will be uplifted, I depend on it, it is needed to be reminded, life is good, I am good, my kids will be ok,
thank you CJ.


----------



## Pandora

Grizzly said:


> Found this treasure on /r/nosleep.
> It's titled "The Writer, Writing" and is by ManAmoeba.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/1qb88p/the_writer_writing/
> 
> I set down the pen, heavy, like laying down a sword. It was done, she wasdead. There had been no mercy, though I had not wanted her to die, would havedone anything to save her - the story demanded it. My other main characterwould be distraught; she would never recover. She’d spiral into madness, andseek death out like a drug, but she would not be allowed to have it.
> I felt empty, as usual. Write, the doctor had said. It’scathartic. The pen sat, ominous, like a sleeping snake, just as the death scenesat innocently on the page. Nothing but words. A world painted in ink, wroughtout of my sad, lonely thoughts. I ran my hands through thinning hair. Old. I'mso old.
> I picked up the first tablet and swallowed it.
> How awful, I thought, to have a God such as I. To be trappedin the world of a malicious writer, spinning out suffering and despair tobetter his stories.
> How awful to be denied death by that cruel overlord. To beforced to live on, alone, in whatever narrative they lay out for you.
> I swallowed the third, fourth and fifth tablets and my headbegan to spin. I looked at a picture of my wife, my son, smiling back at mefrom the photoframe above my last story. Remnants and revenants, the last relicof the most perfect human beings in the world.
> It hasn’t worked, I thought, taking gulps of water to slickthe passing of the poisonous caplets. I’m done. My story is over.
> I had almost emptied the little plastic canister, thesleeping pills like candy in the hands of a greedy child. The shadows crept infrom the edges of that blackened kitchen to devour me.
> I woke up in a grey room with a sterile blue curtain andwashed-out yellow light. The sound of coughing. I hadn’t died. The woman in theblue scrubs looked up from my ailing neighbour and took me in with hooded eyes,the stethoscope finding my withered heart.
> You’re going to live, she said.
> You’re going to live.


I'm glad, mostly for his wife and son.


----------



## Courtjester

So, why are we here? To put it in a nutshell, it’s for striving to achieve the wholeness and perfection that is in God. We have the potential of achieving the same kind of balance, though probably most of us are a long way from it yet. But, we must keep on trying, and learn to love ourselves in spite of being merely human, with all our shortcomings and faults. Then there is the other part of us, our soul and spirit, immortal and of Divine origin. This is the aspect we most urgently need to get in touch with again. 

I can think of no better tool than astrology to help us doing just that through gaining a deeper understanding first of ourselves and then also of those around us. A good starting point, in my view, is the studying of all my interpretations of the Sun signs. Getting to know first the positive and negative qualities and expressions of our own sign and then of all the others, for me, is a unique and special way of learning to love, appreciate and respect ourselves as the precious and unique being we truly are. Only from this love and with an ever deepening understanding of life’s purpose and meaning in general can grow a genuine respect and appreciation for everybody and everything that shares our world with us.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
 
From ‘The Best Is Yet To Come’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Love and  friendship with all life are God’s true nature and our own. This is a  love that gives of itself freely and willingly to all Its creations. It  asks for nothing in return and from the moment of its emergence from the  heartmind of God, every soul is accompanied by this love. This is the  only truly caring friend who never leaves us and will stay with us  forever. Thick and thin, good and evil alike are jointly experienced by  the small earthly self and its Heavenly companion, who has always been  there for it and forever will be. Ready to be called upon at any time,  it has shown us the way through all our past adventures. It is with us  in the present and will safely guide us through the explorations that  are yet to come. Each time we act as a truly caring friend towards  someone, God’s kingdom on the Earth is newly established

From ‘The Alchemy Of Love’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> I come here to your thread knowing I will be uplifted, I depend on it, it is needed to be reminded, life is good, I am good, my kids will be ok,
> thank you CJ.



How right you are, Pandora. Life is good and so are you. You and your children will always be safe, so will mine be and everybody else’s. Here is what Aquarius has to say about the role our children play in our lives. By the way, I don’t like to call children ‘kids’ because they aren’t young goats. Cj

_*About Children*_
A woman held her babe against her bosom and said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you, 
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. 
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth 
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children 
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences, 
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children 
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living 
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it 
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents. 

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this, 
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *


​


----------



## Courtjester

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it has first happened on the inner level of life. As a result, each time one of you consciously changes their inner perception and attitude towards life, your whole world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active interest in what surrounds you. Your intelligence is part of and one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s hearts and souls, and the small still flame of spiritual understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in Me, your Creator, and the goodness of the life I have prepared for each one of you.  

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to become a lightbringer and healer, who in the fullness ot time can be used as a channel through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the the consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it into being. Meditate and reflect upon it, too  and through your inner guidance I will show you how to bring your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with Me and experience the elation of acting as a true child of Mine by assisting others to become aware that they also are the daughters and sons of My eternal spirit. In the name of love I ask this of each one of you.

From ‘About Time’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

All life is  energy and different types of it are ceaselessly at work throughout the  whole of Creation. Astrology is a wonderful tool for familiarising  ourselves with these energies. To me, the Divine science is a gift to  humankind from the Universal intelligence. How else could it provide us  with so much knowledge? Alas, like all things on the Earth plane,  astrology can be used with equal ease for good and evil purposes.  Irresponsibly scaring people half to death with dire prognostications  about the next end of the world, for example in the year 2012, is evil.  The necessary balance is created by those who reassure the public and  help  them find a better understanding of themselves and the spiritual  background of life, bringing them closer to the higher realities of life  and the great wisdom of the One, who so lovingly designed and created  it all for us. The choice of how we wish to employ anything that comes  before us is always ours. 

Everything in our world has been  provided by the Highest forces of life so that we should learn something  from it and in the great plan of life nothing is ever wasted and even  this serves a wise and higher purpose. We are here to find out about the  wise use of the energies the Universe places at our disposal at any  given time and astrology can assist us gain insights into their nature.  This applies to the energies of our Divine parents, God and Goddess, as  much as to – as their offspring – our own, as well as of others, our  world and ultimately the planets and the Universe. Knowledge is a type  of energy. All energy in itself is neutral – it is neither good nor  evil. The evil we are still witnessing in our world is but a  manifestation of energies that have been and still are used and  expressed in negative and destructive ways.

From ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Seeking Perfection In A Quite Imperfect World*
​ 
The perfection we have been placed on the Earth plane to seek in truth   means wholeness, i.e. the integration of all the qualities and   characteristics that are in our Creator Father/Mother into our own. As   above, so below. Created in the image of God, the earthly microcosm is a   reflection and a manifestation of the macrocosm. By bringing the  Divine  qualities forth from deep within ourselves we become whole and  holy as  well as healed. Entering into this state is every soul’s final  goal and  destiny. Our first requirement in this process is taking  possession of  our other part, the inner man in woman and the inner  woman in man. When  that has finally been achieved, we shall once again  be like the Angels  and God in whom the feminine and masculine energies  are in perfect  balance and harmony with each other. 

Like God and the Angels, we too are first and foremost spirit. The only   difference between them and us is that we are temporarily encased in   matter. Thus on the one hand, we belong to the world of matter and on   the other one we are part of their world of spirit and light. For as   long as we remain clothed in our physical bodies we belong to the Earth   plane. This however is only half the story, and by far the most vital   part of us is our spirit and soul and our true home is the world of   spirit. Each time we leave one of our earthly garments behind, we return   to this world to rest and recover from the stresses and strains of   going to school on planet Earth. Through its lessons the earthly self’s   character qualities begin to develop. The more it learns the further it   evolves and its consciousness expands.

Recommended Reading: 
‘Enlightenment’

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Story Of Evolution In Two Minutes’

From ‘All Life Is Evolution’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

May the knowledge we are now finding help us to become ever more aware of the infinite power, wisdom and love that has brought us and our world into being and will forever continue to support and keep us going. May this understanding enable us to rise above the circumstances that at times threaten to overwhelm Earth life with its sadness and unhappiness. May reminding ourselves as often as it is necessary of the loving arms and hands of the Divine behind all and also inside each one of us, help us to remain calm and not be pulled here and there like fallen leaves on the wind.. The more we reach out to our Highest or God Self, the more powerfully it can pull us onwards on our evolutionary pathway and upwards towards Itself and Its light on the higher and highest levels of existence. May our increasing awareness that in truth they are part of us assist us with finding our way through all the bitter and joyful experience that are still waiting for us on the Earth.

From ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Our World Needs You
*Our world needs you now,
More than you will ever know
Or presently can imagine.
Our world needs your gifts, your hear,
Your compassion and understanding.
Your ability to listen, speak, feel and act.

You have gifts that only you can give,
In a way that you and you alone can do.
Your time for holding back is over.
The time for believing that you are not good enough,
Not ready enough, not wise enough, has passed.
Your time for fearing that you are too good,
Too powerful, too magnificent, too intelligent,
Have melted away.

You have run out of excuses and
Have exhausted the reasons why you cannot act
In accordance with your true higher self
And to be the one you are really meant to be.
Your usual distractions no longer interest you.
Your strategies for staying small
And your resistance to the inner calling of 
Your small still voice of conscience to wake up
From your spiritual slumber have faded away.
You have risen from the dead. 
Hallelujah!

Our world needs you now.
More than you know.
In the great circle of life there has been a space for you,
Since before time on the Earth plane began.
As you wandered and explored, all along a special role 
Has been waiting to be played by you. 
A pair of shoes has marked the place. 
Nobody else could fill them, because they were for you.
Before you came into your present lifetime,
You agreed to wear them, as soon as you were ready to occupy
Your rightful place in the circle.


Now you are ready and the signs are:
You are bored of endless self-absorption and self-reflection,
And your whole being fills ever more with a great urgency 
To leave behind mundane pastimes and ordinary jobs.
You want to get on with the work you really have come to do.

All this is happening inside you because 
Your Highest Self knows that our world needs you.
You have evolved sufficiently for your true self to shine through and 
You are ready to play the role that has been waiting for you, 
Since long before your present earthly sojourn began.
Every moment of delay widens the hole of your absence
In the great web of existence.
You are one of its essential participants.
Without you Creation is incomplete.

Global harmony rests in the palms of your very own hands.
Planetary peace cannot be attained without you playing your part,
And that with all your heart, mind, body, spirit and soul.
No-one else can pick up the ball of destiny that is resting at your feet.
Our world needs you and it does so now.
More than you will ever know or imagine.

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius 

* * *
​
White Eagle Monday Thought 25.3.2013:  ‘In your minds hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, so it can manifest through you and your world. Every individual human soul is of the greatest importance. The perfect expression of God through each one of you can touch countless lives. No-one is valueless. Every soul is of the utmost value because it is potentially a receiver and transmitter station, a reflector and a channel of God’s light through whom every other soul it encounters and many others unseen and unknown can be reached and illuminated. This is the message of Easter and the resurrection. May the God of love, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you and through you renew and heal humankind’s waiting heart and soul with Its breath of life.’

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> How right you are, Pandora. Life is good and so are you. You and your children will always be safe, so will mine be and everybody else’s. Here is what Aquarius has to say about the role our children play in our lives. By the way, I don’t like to call children ‘kids’ because they aren’t young goats. Cj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Note taken CJ I will try to curb calling them kids, I do love goats though, adorable little creatures. My children have enjoyed feeding them on many occasions.

Thank you for your uplifting thread. It really brings a mindset for the day. I should say heart set, I appreciate that CJ. I look at old poems and stories I've written,
 remembering past troubling times,  I think that could be today, just a different scenario. That's life, it's all good though. You make it better.


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Pandora. I too love goats and especially their young. Today I have something else very special for you and anyone else who enjoys this kind of thing. Cj
 - Updated - - -
*Trees*​  I think that I shall never see
A poem as lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry mouth is pressed
Against the Earth’s sweet flowing breast.

A tree that looks at God all day
And lifts its leafy arms to pray.

A tree that may in summer wear
A nest of robins in its hair.

Upon whose blossom snow has lain
And who intimately lives with rain.

Poems were made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree.

Joyce Kilmer

Below is a link for a video in praise of trees:

Trees

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *



​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Bird Of Paradise*
​ 
Bird spirits as animals totems can assist humankind in matters of acquiring higher knowledge and wisdom. They are symbols of strength, freedom and unity with all fellow creatures. When the bird of paradise appears it may appear as a metaphor to someone with extravagant and elaborate thoughts. It can also be an indication of lightness, closeness to God and removal from worldly concerns.

When you admire something like the beautiful display of the bird of paradise and watch his far less colourful mate inspecting him, do you ever ask yourself: ‘Why is it that nature adorns so many male birds with colourful plumages and the ability to sing and dance, while the female of the same type has to make do with dowdy brown feathers, remaining mousy and quiet I the background? The answer is a very simple one. Because new life cannot be created through the males of any species in the animal kingdom, to enable any one of them to take part in ensuring the survival of their species, all males of breeding age feel the urge to attract a female to themselves. 

As part of the Great Mother of Life, in all animal species the female alone has the wisdom, that is the instinctive knowledge of who is the right mating partner for her, to bring the best possible offspring into being. This ensures that the evolution of each species progresses in accordance as it should. The Great Designer and Architect of all life makes it up in many difrent ways to the males that they have  to play the second fiddle to the star attraction in the magnificent spectacle of procreation, verily the greatest show on Earth.

To show that the male is loved no less than his partner, in most bird species he has been endowed with flamboyant plumage and a special ability to strut his stuff to impress, court and woo the lady of this dreams with his singing and in some cases dancing. Whenever an opportunity for it arises, this allows the male to practise his art whole-heartedly by serenading and displaying himself to her in all his splendour. Some of this typical male behaviour can be observed in all species – including the human one. 

As the female is the one through whom life is created and she is its main nurturer and protector, she has no need for any kind of special costumes and showmanship. Her requirements are quite the opposite to those of the male. To make it as difficult as possible for potential predators to find and devour her and her young, she is wisely clothed in feathers of a kind that permit her to virtually disappear in the undergrowth. Equipped with her camouflage clothing, whenever danger threatens she can hide herself and her brood by covering them with her wings. 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]The Bird of Paradise 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

"The  vision of the Golden Age may be a dream, but it is a dream that makes  life worth while even if it can never be realized; indeed, it makes life  worth while just because it can never be realized,"

 From "The Best Short Stories of Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Thank you, dear Pandora. I too love goats and especially their young. Today I have something else very special for you and anyone else who enjoys this kind of thing. Cj
> - Updated - - -
> *Trees*​  I think that I shall never see
> A poem as lovely as a tree.
> 
> A tree whose hungry mouth is pressed
> Against the Earth’s sweet flowing breast.
> 
> A tree that looks at God all day
> And lifts its leafy arms to pray.
> 
> A tree that may in summer wear
> A nest of robins in its hair.
> 
> Upon whose blossom snow has lain
> And who intimately lives with rain.
> 
> Poems were made by fools like me,
> But only God can make a tree.
> 
> Joyce Kilmer
> 
> Below is a link for a video in praise of trees:
> 
> Trees
> 
> From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
> 
> * * *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Lovely poem, song and the pictures absolutely amazing! They inspire, life persists.
 Thank you CJ you are good to me, to all those sharing the gifts you bring. You are a gift!


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> Lovely poem, song and the pictures absolutely amazing! They inspire, life persists.
> Thank you CJ you are good to me, to all those sharing the gifts you bring. You are a gift!



Thank you, dearest Pandora, and so are you. Remember, it takes one to know one. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

danielstj said:


> "The  vision of the Golden Age may be a dream, but it is a dream that makes  life worth while even if it can never be realized; indeed, it makes life  worth while just because it can never be realized." From "The Best Short Stories of Fyodor Dostoyevsky.



Sorry, dear Daniel, I don’t share Dostoyevsky’s opinion. I believe with all my heart and soul that the appearance of a new Golden Age is very much a reality and already in the process of happening. Obviously, we have by now drawn a good deal closer to it than Dostoyevsky was in his time, i.e. 1821 – 1881. this is what Aquarius has to say: 

The Age of Aquarius is with us now. It is the age of enlightenment and spiritual freedom that brings us the long awaited spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Ever more of us are discovering that the answers to all our questions really do lie within, and that they are given by the living God within, the inner teacher and guru. With that it comes clear that the saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at last in flesh appearing and that this is happening in a highly surprising and much more beautiful way than anyone could ever have envisaged in past ages, even in their wildest dreams. The saviour and redeemer is none other than us. Each one of us has to do their share of saving and redeeming ourselves and our world. 

The deeper we move into the new age and the months and years go by, it can be seen with ever increasing clarity that this is no means merely some kind of a fad or an airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the minds of the participants of the hippy movement. The Age of Aquarius is a very real evolutionary period in the spiritual development of humankind and therefore deserves to be taken seriously, as it demands the fullest attention from all of us, not only from those who are already interested in their own spiritual progress and that of our whole world. 

In the Aquarian Age spiritual wisdom and truth is flowing ever more strongly into all human hearts directly from the Source. The long promised and awaited World Teacher is now coming to us in the most miraculous and unexpected way, namely by being born in the heart of each and every one of us. At long last it is coming clear that this teacher is none other than the inner guru and wise one, the living God within, everybody’s Highest Self, in whom we are all one. For a very long time this part of our nature has been known as the small still voice of conscience that constantly tries to tell us right from wrong and communicates with us through the world of our feelings and intuition. As the English poet Robert Browning, 1812-1889, once put it: ‘There is an inmost centre in us all, where truth abides in fullness.’

From ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Easter Message From Aquarius*
Each spring the Universe refurbishes all life.
Easter is its promise of renewal and resurrection.
May this spirit fill the heart and soul of 
All God’s children of the Earth
With love and joy, peace and happiness.

Happy Easter to you and your loved ones.

An e-card is trying to wing its way to you.

Please click here.

* * *

And Happy Easter to each one of you from me, too.
Cj
​


----------



## Pandora

Thank you for the Easter card CJ, I'm distracted and would have maybe forgot my loved ones their cards. Have a blessed weekend, Happy Easter to you and yours!


----------



## Courtjester

*A Thought For Easter*
​ 
During  this difficult evolutionary phase it is hardly surprising that times  are frequently difficult for all of us and that the mettle of so many is  being tested and tried, almost to breaking point. So, with feet planted  firmly on the ground, hearts and minds steadily focused on the highest  level of life, in our role as aspiring light workers let’s keep our eyes  firmly fixed on the spiritual background of this life, so it can reveal  to us ever more of the truth about the higher and highest purpose and  meaning not only of our present existence, but of the way all life truly  functions. 

Astrology can help us gain a better understanding of the many obstacles all of us are presently encountering on our journey back home into the full conscious awareness of our true nature. Never forget that Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus, in that order. Saturn here acts as the gatekeeper for the Aquarian age. Therefore, it is hardly surprising that so many of us are strugling and that on many different levels of our being. In the course of teaching us self–discipline, Saturn tests and tries us to the utmost of our endurance. Until self-mastery has been achieved none of us will be released into the greater spiritual freedom of the Aquarian age.  
From ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

* * *
​


----------



## Gyarachu

Three cool related factoids apropos of Easter Sunday, take them as you will:

*First*

“Wise men from the east came to Jerusalem, saying, ‘Where is he who has been born king of the Jews? For we saw his star when it rose and have come to worship him.’” – Matthew 2:1-2 (ESV)
“And behold, the star that they had seen when it rose went before them until it came to rest over the place where the child was.” – Matthew 2:9 (ESV)

In early March, 5 BCE, record keepers of the Han Dynasty in China recorded the appearance of a comet visible for more than 70 days.
“In the second month of the second year the comet was out of Altair for more than 70 days. It is said, ‘Comets appear to signify the old being replaced by the new.’”

*Second*

Of course this is nothing all that special, but there’s more. Matthew says this regarding the time of Jesus’ crucifixion:
“Now from the sixth hour there was darkness over all the land until the ninth hour.” – 27:45 (ESV)

In the year 31 BCE the Han recorded this:
“Summer, fourth month, on the day of Ren Wu, the imperial edict reads, ‘Yin and Yang have mistakenly switched, and the sun and moon were eclipsed. *The sins of all people are now on one man. Pardon is proclaimed to all under Heaven.*’”
A later commentary on this event says: “Eclipse on the day of Gui Hai. Man from Heaven died.”

*Third*

And one bit more. Jesus’ resurrection occurred three days after his crucifixion. Three days after the eclipse, the Han recorded a rainbow that encircled the sun.


Obviously, the Chinese didn't have a clue that what they were writing had any sort of significance beyond their own emperor and people (the "one man" referred to in the above passage is the emperor), but that does not mean a supposed all-powerful, all-knowing God didn't. It is easy to dismiss these as coincidences—after all, all kinds of supposed astronomical/astrological signs are recorded. The thing is, we are not simply talking any ordinary event here. We are talking about the center point of the Christian tradition, the group of three events on which the entire tradition rests. If Christ was never born, if he was never crucified, or if he didn’t rise again, then Christianity is false. If he was born, if he was crucified, and if he did rise again, then Christianity is true. It is a bit eerie that the Chinese recorded events that correspond exactly with these three, fit flawlessly in the time and spacing of Christ’s life, and are accompanied by statements that describe exactly the believed purpose of Christ’s life.

At the very least I think it warrants food for thought.


----------



## Courtjester

Did you know that the date for Easter, probably the highest of all Christian Church Festivals, depends on the Moon, the full Moon to be precise? Here are a few examples: in the year 2011 Easter it fell on 24th April, while in 2010 it took place on 4th April, in 2009 on the 12th April and in 2008 very early indeed on 23rd March. If you have ever wondered, like me, why the dates should fluctuate so wildly from year to year, you may find the result of my investigations into this matter of interest. Maybe you will be as surprised as I was that the date of such a biblical event as Easter is actually based on astrological calculations.

A long time ago, to be precise in the year 325AD, the tenderly guiding hand of the Unseen, who on all levels of life cares for us all and provides for every need of our whole world and all worlds, steered the members of the Church Council of Nicaea into an important decision. At that meeting the Church fathers decreed that Easter should from then onwards be celebrated on the first Sunday following the first full Moon after the vernal equinox. Should the full moon occur on a Sunday, Easter would have to wait until the following Sunday. That is why to this day the date of Easter can fluctuate as wildly as between 22nd March and 25th April.

Probably unbeknown to the Church fathers, the underlying reason for coming to this decision is quite obviously an astrological one. The timing of Easter must have been taken over from the pagan tradition, which was ever more suppressed as the Christian faith spread. To my mind, this is one of the finest examples of how many of the ancient pagan customs were integrated into the new faith and how, only thinly disguised, they re-appeared in the celebrations of the new faith.  

From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’

And if you haven’t got tired of Easter cards by now, 
below is a link for another Easter greeting, especially for you:

Easter Card 

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Beautiful card Cj, pretty pretty and so thoughtful, thank you!  :tickled_pink:


----------



## Courtjester

My pleasure, dear Pandora.
:champagne:​


----------



## Courtjester

White Eagle ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Let us all cultivate a sense of humour, so that we treat as amusing those things in humankind that would otherwise irritate or annoy us. Let us be understanding, feeling with our siblings in their little irritations and annoyances and turn darkness into light by throwing upon it the wondrous warming beam of humour.’ 

 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

A sense of humor will get you through. We can eventually laugh at our mistakes. A cherished moment with my son some years back, 
we nearly busted with laughter. I'll take that one to the grave, no details forthcoming but a great moment.

thanks Cj


----------



## Courtjester

_*Kindness*_
Kindness is a present anyone can give.
It can be as simple as a smile
Or a word of understanding,
Maybe the time it takes to chat a while
[If only writing a letter, sending a text or an e-mail].

Kindness is a present that anyone can give,
Anyone who has a loving heart,
And any time it’s wrapped and tied
With special warmth from deep inside –
Its beauty sets each day apart.

Sandie Stevens

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Perfection*
​ 
The perfection we have been placed on the Earth plane to seek in truth means wholeness, i.e. the integration of all the qualities and characteristics that are in our Creator Father/Mother into our own. As above, so below. Created in the image of God, the earthly microcosm is a reflection and a manifestation of the macrocosm. By bringing the Divine qualities forth from deep within ourselves we become whole and holy as well as healed. Entering into this state is every soul’s final goal and destiny. Our first requirement in this process is taking possession of our other part, the inner man in woman and the inner woman in man. When that has finally been achieved, we shall once again be like the Angels and God in whom the feminine and masculine energies are in perfect balance and harmony with each other. 

Like God and the Angels, we too are first and foremost spirit. The only difference between them and us is that we are temporarily encased in matter. Thus on the one hand, we belong to the world of matter and on the other one we are part of their world of spirit and light. For as long as we remain clothed in our physical bodies we belong to the Earth plane. This however is only half the story, and by far the most vital part of us is our spirit and soul and our true home is the world of spirit. Each time we leave one of our earthly garments behind, we return to this world to rest and recover from the stresses and strains of going to school on planet Earth. Through its lessons the earthly self’s character qualities begin to develop. The more it learns the further it evolves and its consciousness expands.

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Enlightenment’
 
Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Story Of Evolution In Two Minutes’
 
From ‘All Life Is Evolution’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Only through becoming aware of what life really is all about and through accepting that we are responsible for ourselves and everything that is in us and our world to truly appreciate the great goodness and kindness of our Father/Mother Creator. Small children as we spiritually all are, each one of us stands before a God so infinitely wise, good and just that it is hard for human souls to grasp the depth of the love that holds all life and lifeforms in Its loving hands. Faith grows out of taking charge of ourselves and from aiming every thought, word, and action towards the highest good of all. No-one can give us faith because it already is within us, waiting to come alive again; it needs to be tapped into so that it can grow ever stronger.

From ‘Living Without Faith’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

"animals always try their best"...Derek English comedy show.


----------



## Courtjester

For me, the surest and safest way of avoiding the depression trap is becoming aware that we all have everything in us, the very best and the worst. Some good is therefore in everybody and to find it, all we have to do is look for it. This helps us to become more tolerant towards ourselves and others, because it enables us to make a conscious effort at focussing our full attention on the most positive aspects of all the people we meet.

The finest gift the Universe can bestow upon us any one of us surely is an open mind and a good dose of tolerance. Whenever people who possess this, disagree about something, they are likely to make peace instead of war through a mutual willingness to listen to each other’s point of view. And even if in the end they agree to disagree, so what? Both participants will benefit in any case, as their friendship in this process is sure to grow stronger, more reliable and mature.

From ‘Negative Thinking – Prime Cause Of Depression‘

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> "animals always try their best"...Derek English comedy show.



What a lot we can learn from them. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars; that we all have a right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to learn; and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the Universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore, make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you. And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and our world. Through their own efforts each one of us has to save and redeem themselves and their own soul. As no-one can do this for us, whatever our aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be, the time has come for making an effort at finding our soul’s purpose. By doing our best to fulfil it, we make peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world have to learn. Know that they too serve a wise and higher purpose and that this is but one of our world’s evolutionary phase that will pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you can by focussing on the mystery, the magic and the wonders of our beautiful world. Love and enjoy them and be content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good outcome of everything that still has to take place in our world before the great transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely in the knowledge that we and our world rest safely in God’s loving hands and that everything will turn out well in the end.

From ‘Desiderata’
Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Whenever birds  catch our  special attention somehow, they are sent to encourage and  strengthen  us, to boost our confidence and remind us that the highest  powers are  forever with us and watching over us, guiding and protecting  every  moment of our lives. Birds are good omens and their appearance is   always some kind of a positive signal from the Highest. It is for us to   decipher what it may mean.

On the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of   all life – one of whose symbols is a white eagle –, and hand in hand   with the Angels it is our task, as aspiring healers and lightworkers, to   lift our whole world high above the astral plane into the temple of   healing in the heartmind of God, so that all its life and lifeforms may   be cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. 

Recommended Viewing – best on full screen:



‘Wings To Paradise’ 1
 
‘Wings To Paradise’ 2 

Recommended Reading:
‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Thank you Cj, I feel that when I'm with my birds, truly. I think they like me too eaceful:


----------



## Courtjester

*The Squirrel’s Tale*
​ 
When the squirrel appears more frequently in our lives, it can be a message from the Universe that we need to have more fun and take life a little less seriously, just like the squirrel with its lively and amusing antics in our woodlands and parks. However, squirrel reminds us of practical matters, too. As this animal is commonly known for hiding and saving its food, so that it can return to it during the winter months, maybe the time in our lives has come for looking into what kind of provisions we have made for times need. For example, have we considered setting up a good retirement plan? Are we adequately insured? Or even doing something as simple as carrying out simple and preventative repairs around the house?

What is not commonly known is that in the end the squirrel only finds ten percent of the nuts and seeds it has hidden for safekeeping. This could be a message from the Universe that we too can sometimes foolishly over-prepare ourselves for the future. Maybe the time has come for restoring the balance in our lives. 

Like the birds, squirrels are part of Mother Nature’s seed-spreaders. Each one of them has been provided by the wisdom and love of the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess, who is present in all things and alive in every sentient being. Any nut the squirrel does not recover is primed and ready to germinate when the right moment for doing so has come. This means that thanks to our furry friends the gift of new generations of trees and plants each springtime sprouts from the seeds and nuts burrowed by them in the ground. As human beings, this conveys the message from the Highest that the wise ones among us consider  leaving behind at least ten percent of the abundance they have been allowed to take part in for those who follow.

Symbolically, this connects us with the old adage of what we sow we shall reap. This contains a strong warning and a reminder that we need to learn how to take care of what we inadvertently sow in every one of our thoughts, words and deeds, because as sure as houses we shall have to reap the harvest and live with their consequences.  

Squirrels are sociable creatures who often appear in pairs or groups. Observing them more closely reveals that they are also quite vocal and know how to use their extensive communication skills to their advantage, particularly when they are at play or feel threatened. With this  squirrel reminds us of our own ability to express ourselves in social settings and our need for communicating effectively with those around us. It helps us to become aware that all of us are in this life together to honour each other with our presence. Aware that every one of us is a child of the Highest, it is beneath our dignity to lie to and cheat anyone. Having reached this evolutionary level, it is part of our natural and instinctive reaction to refuse to treat disrespectfully others by exploiting and taking advantage of them in any way. 
To watch the squirrel in action, please click on the words below:

‘The Squirrel’s Tale’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Oh my gosh Cj that video beautiful and scary, I love all you share with us, thank you. In my little piece of the woods it is the squirrels that warn all the other little creatures a Hawk is about, hanging on the side of a tree crying loudly till the Hawk leaves. And then there is me, the mistress, running with her arms waving about yelling hawky  hawky  . . . ha!

I like the fact our squirrels help reproduce our woods, I will tell hubby when he is most angry with them for trying to nest in the attic. My Mama let them as I was growing up so I learned 'if you can't beat 'em join 'em and then enjoy 'em'.

Your post is awesome! :thumbl:


----------



## Courtjester

*A May Celebration In Honour Of The Great Mother Of All Life 
*
 Bring flowers of the rarest,​Bring blossoms the fairest,
From garden and woodland and hillside and dale.
Our full hearts are swelling,
Our glad voices telling
The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.

Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Their lady they name thee,
Their mistress proclaim thee,
Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
As long as the bowers
Are radiant with flowers,
As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.

Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Sing gaily in chorus,
The bright angels o’er us
Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
Their harps are repeating
The notes of our greeting,
For Mother you are the cause of our mirth.​ 
This hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May.
Mary is a symbolism for the Great Mother of all life. ​ 
Author unknown
Edited by Aquarius 

The Dance Of The Flowers​ 
At the beginning of May the Sun moves through earthy and sensuous Taurus. It is a time that presents us and our world with a dramatic change of tempo. After the breakneck speed and impatience of Mars in Aries, in Taurus Venus enters the main stage. In this Earth sign the planet finds some of its finest feminine expressions and brings to souls born into it, and also to everybody else at this time of the year, a wonderful sense of enjoyment and appreciation of the good things in life. Slowly and with a deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself as the beautiful young bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers, blossoms and new greenery as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us the freshness of as yet unspoilt youth. 

Sun in Aries represents the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father Sun. But when the Sun moves through Taurus her wedding feast is celebrated and the Universe invites us all to take time out and enjoy with all our senses one of the greatest Cosmic events, of which the wedding feast and the subsequent renewal of all life on the Earth plane are outer physical manifestations.

When it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in great abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the physical plane but by adding our voices to the chorus of praise and thanksgiving that is part of the great orchestra of life. Watching its unfolding helps us to become ever more aware of and in tune with those beavering away behind the outer form of life to bring forth the living manifestations of God’s life on the Earth plane.

Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us therefore go out into Mother Nature. Under he canopy of Heaven we seek the shelter and shade of the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life, God, and absorb His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and for everything – seen and unseen – that shares this life with us.

From ‘The Sun In Taurus’

Wishing you a very happy May that brings you all the love and the blessings of the Great Mother. 

 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year ’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Buck Stops Here!*
​ 
As aspiring lightworker and healer on my healing journey of a thousand miles and on the road to self-mastery, from this moment onwards, I accept the responsibility for my past, present and future, and all my problems. I understand that this is the beginning of wisdom and that this sets me free to move into a more expansive and brighter future that is entirely of my own choosing. 

Never again will I  blame my parents, my spouse, my boss or colleagues for my present  situation. Neither my education nor the lack of one, my genetics or the  circumstantial ebb and flow of everyday life will affect my future in a  negative way. If I allow myself to blame these uncontrollable forces for  my lack of success, I will be forever caught in the snares of the past.  I refuse to do so and look forward into the present and future. I do  not let my history control my destiny, but take charge of it myself, for  the buck stops here.

I accept responsibility for my past and  also for each one of my successes. I am where I am today, mentally,  physically, spiritually, emotionally and financially, because of past  decisions. They have always been governed by my thinking. Therefore, I  am where I am today because of the way I think. Today I start the  process of changing my thinking patterns into more positive and  constructive ones.

From now onwards, my mind lives in the  solutions of the present and future. It will not allow it to dwell on  the problems of the past. I will seek the association of those who are  working and striving to bring about positive changes in our world. I  refuse to seek comfort from those who have decided to be merely  comfortable.

When faced with the opportunity to make a decision,  I will do so. I understand that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life, did not put in me the ability to always come up with the  right decisions straight away, because in that case I could not learn  from the mistakes I have made. Instead, I was given the ability to make a  decision and when it turns out to be a wrong one, the knack of  recognising the error or my ways and for putting things right.

In  future, the rise and fall of my emotional tide will not deter me from  my course. When I make a decision, I will stand behind it and follow it  through. My precious energies will go into making the decision and I  will waste none of them on second thoughts. My life will no longer be an  apology but a positive statement of success. The buck stops here.

I  control my thoughts and my emotions. In future, whenever I am tempted  to ask the question ‘Why me?’, I will immediately say: ‘Why not me?’ I  recognise that challenges are gifts and opportunities for learning, and  that encountering problems and solving them is the common thread that  runs through the lives of many a great person.

In times of  adversity, I will not have any problems in dealing with what is before  me. I always have a choice in life and mine will be to turn to the wise  one inside me, the living God within, to show me the way and help me  choose wisely. With Its help, my thoughts will be clear and my choices  the right ones. I am aware that difficulties are preparations for  achieving great things and I accept the process, not by saying: ‘Why  me?’ but ‘Why not me?’ I am prepared for great things to enter into my  life.

I accept responsibility for my past, present and future  and I take charge of my thoughts and emotions. I am responsible for  everything that is in my life, therefore also for my success. The buck  stops here.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> *A May Celebration In Honour Of The Great Mother Of All Life
> *
> Bring flowers of the rarest,​Bring blossoms the fairest,
> From garden and woodland and hillside and dale.
> Our full hearts are swelling,
> Our glad voices telling
> The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.
> 
> Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
> Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
> Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
> Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
> 
> Their lady they name thee,
> Their mistress proclaim thee,
> Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
> As long as the bowers
> Are radiant with flowers,
> As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.
> 
> Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
> Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
> Great Mother, we crown thee with blossoms today,
> Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
> 
> Sing gaily in chorus,
> The bright angels o’er us
> Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
> Their harps are repeating
> The notes of our greeting,
> For Mother you are the cause of our mirth.​
> This hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May.
> Mary is a symbolism for the Great Mother of all life. ​
> Author unknown
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> The Dance Of The Flowers​
> At the beginning of May the Sun moves through earthy and sensuous Taurus. It is a time that presents us and our world with a dramatic change of tempo. After the breakneck speed and impatience of Mars in Aries, in Taurus Venus enters the main stage. In this Earth sign the planet finds some of its finest feminine expressions and brings to souls born into it, and also to everybody else at this time of the year, a wonderful sense of enjoyment and appreciation of the good things in life. Slowly and with a deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself as the beautiful young bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers, blossoms and new greenery as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us the freshness of as yet unspoilt youth.
> 
> Sun in Aries represents the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father Sun. But when the Sun moves through Taurus her wedding feast is celebrated and the Universe invites us all to take time out and enjoy with all our senses one of the greatest Cosmic events, of which the wedding feast and the subsequent renewal of all life on the Earth plane are outer physical manifestations.
> 
> When it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in great abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the physical plane but by adding our voices to the chorus of praise and thanksgiving that is part of the great orchestra of life. Watching its unfolding helps us to become ever more aware of and in tune with those beavering away behind the outer form of life to bring forth the living manifestations of God’s life on the Earth plane.
> 
> Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us therefore go out into Mother Nature. Under he canopy of Heaven we seek the shelter and shade of the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life, God, and absorb His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and for everything – seen and unseen – that shares this life with us.
> 
> From ‘The Sun In Taurus’
> 
> Wishing you a very happy May that brings you all the love and the blessings of the Great Mother.
> 
> From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year ’
> 
> * * *​


 Oh amazing video Cj! We have heaven right here on Earth. When the flowers open I say hello hello! I saw yesterday my iris are ready to go, dozens deep purple blue, they will make our weekend. A bumble bee was dancing, doing a jig on a pink tea rose spread wide open revealing a soft nest of pollen, what a dance floor! I took some roses in to vases, no more fragrant rose than this little pinkie, delicate and powerful. I will celebrate the Mother of me Sunday. I hope your day is as special as you Cj!

Thank you thank you!


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, my dear Friend, and the same to you. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

I am the Great White Spirit, Your true Father/Mother.
Each one of you is My Child.
Although some of you are as yet unaware of this, 
I know all of you and everything about you and your lives.
 I am with you always. 
Whenever you sit down or get up,
Upon rising in the morning and going to sleep at night, 
I am there.

I am familiar with all your ways. 
Every hair on your head is numbered and precious,
The same as every flower that blossoms 
And every leaf that trembles in the wind.  
You are My child and I created you in My image. 
I am in you and you are in Me.
There is nothing outside Me or beyond My reach.
Your whole being is part of Me, 
As much as I am part of you.

From ‘The Truth About Parents’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

'As the  great American poet wrote, ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the  unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. Then when the time comes for  the body to be laid aside, there should be no grief. The spirit has not  passed from your vision. The spirit is near you. Where there is love  there is no separation. The spirit of the one left behind merges with  [that of] the released spirit. The law of harmony prevails, the law of  reunion. The two come together as one. Yes, Earth life is a hard school,  but you will not find it so hard if you draw aside the curtain and live  conscious of the limitless spiritual life.’ 

From ‘When Death Draws Near’


* * * ​


----------



## Courtjester

*Nightly Closing Of The Border Between India And Pakistan*

*The Bird Of Paradise – Part 2*

​


[*=center]Closing Of The Border Video 
 
Never have I seen a finer example of the male of the human species strutting his stuff than in the above video. To me, the whole ceremony feels strangely reminiscent of the colourful plumage and the courtship rituals of the bird of paradise. In its human counterpart, however, the display is not for the winning of the heart of a female. I cannot help the feeling that it was originally designed to frighten the living daylights out of any opponent that may come the soldiers’ way. 

Recommended Reading & Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Bird Of Paradise’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I do not know how you find all this cool stuff to share, Cj. But I am glad you do! I love tradition, thinking this they do everyday. It must promote a wonderful friendship, kinship between peoples. 

The Bird of Paradise video, oh my gosh! I sent that off to my daughter. She graduated with her biology degree. I wish her to celebrate life!
Those young men how wonderful to bring that film to others.


You are a gift Cj bringing all this wonderful knowledge, emotion, love to us! Thank you! I look forward to your thread.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Sand Box

In a sand box
I Play & Dance
Only to get
Sand
In my Pants

Jeremy Taylor​


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Pandora, for your comments. It's good to know that you are enjoying my offerings - and this thread in particular - so much. Here is something extra special for you and all others who are also interested in this kind of thing:

We are children of the Universe, co-creators with God and young Gods in the making and so it is hardly surprising that life on Earth is such a tough and demanding school. Nothing that exists here and also in our personal lives was inflicted upon us by some ancestral curse or outside force – known or unknown. Every bit of it was created by each one of us, without exception. The Universal Life Force, Father/Mother of all life, in Its infinite wisdom and foresight helped us to bring all it into being, so that in the course of many lifetimes we should learn from what comes before us at any given moment, to help us grow in wisdom and understanding, and in this manner slowly but surely become ever more God-like ourselves.

From ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 



[*=center]‘The Buck Stops Here!’ 
[*=center]‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’ 
[*=center]‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’ 
[*=center]‘Saturn – The Wisdom Of The Great Mother’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I read deeper, enjoyed the astrological entry about Miss Sylvia, the whys to her taking her life. I read on and feel less weary, this helps. 

_No matter how low a soul may have fallen or how depraved it has become, in the course of this lifetime or any other, none of us will ever be beyond the love, the mercy and the forgiveness of God. This is the only authority in the whole of Creation who can truly appreciate when any soul’s mental, physical and/or spiritual struggle has been going on for long enough. When the suffering of any particular soul threatens to be more than the amount that is good and reasonable for its growth to endure, the Angel of Death draws close and releases us. 

I do believe that the manner and the moment of our death are predestined and that suicides are no exception to this. After all, it is but one of many ways of returning to the world of light. Nothing in God’s Creation can ever be truly lost and every experience is valuable somehow. And the great transformation from one state of life into the other is always intended to provide valuable lessons for all involved, on both sides of the veil of consciousness that separates our earthly existence from our true home, the world of spirit.



_Thanks Cj


----------



## Courtjester

God bless you and thank you, dearest Pandora. 
Here is something else to warm the cockles of your heart:

*A Sigh*
Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever;
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

Sing no more ditties, sing no more
Of dumps so dull and heavy;
The fraud of men was ever so,
Since summer first was leavy.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

William Shakespeare

* * *

*Un Sospiro*

*By Franz Liszt*

Video 1
Video 2

Best watched full screen.

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## escorial

your life started at long odds and you will leave it as a certainty


----------



## Courtjester

*Good And Evil*
​ 
When coming face to face with evil wise ones bear in mind that the word  itself when read backwards means ‘live’. Evil is created each time one  of us, as co-creator with God, uses the creative energies of the  Universal Life Force in a manner that is negative, destructive and  harmful to someone or something in order to achieve personal gains of  one kind or another for the satisfying of that person’s or  organisation’s lust for spiritual/religious/material dominion over  others. This applies as much to individuals as to whole organisations  and even countries in their pursuit of power over others. Evil comes  into being each time someone gives in to the promptings of the drives  and urges of their lower earthly self. No, not the devil, that symbol  has merely been used as a metaphor to explain to us this part of  humankind’s nature. 

Good is the polar opposition to evil. Good is everything that is  wholesome, constructive and of benefit to others instead of seeking to  gratify the small earthly self’s desires. Good honours, respects and  furthers that which is good, right and beautiful in human nature and our  world. 

The test for those on the Earth plane always lies in how we react to any  kind of evil, and how we put the evil force into some kind of a  perspective that human minds can grasp. Whenever something evil happens  in our world, we have the choice of either ignoring and turning away  from it or of facing it and somehow dealing with it in as constructive a  manner as possible. We are free to either join the evil or to turn to  our Highest Self, the living God within, to show us ways of opposing all  evil that is still in our world. With the help and the will of God and  the Angels it becomes possible to destroy it and transmute its negative  and destructive energies into blessing and healing ones for all life.

It is our reaction to evil that determines in which direction any evil  action turns. One way or another our responses to all kinds of evil  bring us spiritual growth and evolution through a renewed understanding.  That is the very reason why evil has been necessary in our world. It  was always meant to teach us to differentiate between good and evil, so  that through this our perception of the purpose and meaning of our  existence as a whole should expand. 

The way we react to evil reveals to the wise ones in charge of us and  our world who fully trusts that our Creator, Father/Mother of all life,  is omnipresent, omniscient and omnipotent and holds the reins of our  world and all others safely in His/Her wise and loving hands. Whenever  something evil happens, our behaviour shows our unseen helpers whether  we appreciate that no matter how low any soul may ever fall on the Earth  plane, their indwelling spirit of God remains alive in them because it  is eternal, immortal and cannot die. 

And so the Angels and Masters watch with interest to establish how many  of us truly accept that on the inner level of life we are all one and  that therefore what is done to one is done to everybody, for good and  evil alike. These invisible hosts are constantly assessing how many of  us are aware that we all belong together, that in truth we are one big  family which in turn is an integral part of God’s great family of all  life. Head knowledge alone of these concepts is useless. Only when human  hearts and souls also have grasped their  meaning, do they feel the  need to act accordingly, with compassion and love. To those on the  higher levels of life the way we act and react in any given situation is  the clearest indicator of the evolutionary level any human soul has  reached at any given time..
Extract from 
‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

‘Our World In Crisis’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Vision*
The lens through which I look
Is clouded and distorted.
Shapes and images play across my mind.
I must have been blind.

What filter have I been using
To view the world, to see myself?
Generations of do’s and don’ts, fail and pass
Have clouded the glass.

Through the years, the tears
Fall silently down the pane, and
Looking out I perceive
The outside landscape of what’s in me.

No longer will my sight
Be predetermined by someone else.
The view is clear, the time is right
Thankful I receive my second sight.

The glistening pane is now clear
As each image comes into view
Finally I can see – 
The real me.

Laurie D. Werner

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> *Vision*
> The lens through which I look
> Is clouded and distorted.
> Shapes and images play across my mind.
> I must have been blind.
> 
> What filter have I been using
> To view the world, to see myself?
> Generations of do’s and don’ts, fail and pass
> Have clouded the glass.
> 
> Through the years, the tears
> Fall silently down the pane, and
> Looking out I perceive
> The outside landscape of what’s in me.
> 
> No longer will my sight
> Be predetermined by someone else.
> The view is clear, the time is right
> Thankful I receive my second sight.
> 
> The glistening pane is now clear
> As each image comes into view
> Finally I can see –
> The real me.
> 
> Laurie D. Werner
> 
> From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​


Lovely poem, I liked the additional reading . . . the Gift of Understanding. 

William Blake's quote there  _‘If God is anything, He is understanding. Understanding is [and can only be] acquired by means of the experience of suffering and distress. Will, desire, pain, envy, and so on, are all natural [inborn in our nature]. But understanding is acquired.’_ 


Yes I feel that Cj and that really helps when we are going through rough patches that we remember we are learning understanding, that the bright side. Thank you!


----------



## Courtjester

Trust  the power of being you
And accept the responsibility for constantly striving  
To give of the highest and the best you are capable of, 
For this way alone can we hope to become true to our real self. 
Don’t be distracted by those you pass, as you walk
Up the spiritual mountain and
Who may wish to coax you down *their* road.

And don’t listen to the shouts of anyone ahead, 
Who thinks they know the way.
As pioneers of the Aquarian Age it is essential
That we follow our inner guidance, for no-one may 
Be required to walk where we are meant to go 
Or live the visions we are here to seek.

Although in this we are alone.
With the blessings of God and the Angels
And the help of those who walk the path of this life with us, 
Even if our hands, hearts and souls touch each other but occasionally,
Together we can experience a lifetime of glorious sunrises and sunsets.
The gift of our friendship will never be taken from us,
Wherever our road may take us
Even into the world of light and Eternity.

Love alone can give our friendships the wings to rise above
Our own selfish needs and lift us beyond the mundane
And the toils and troubles of the earthly plane.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*T**he Tale Of The Clay Balls*
​ 
One day a man was exploring some caves by the seashore, when in one of them he found a canvas bag that contained a number of hardened clay balls. It was like someone had made these balls and then left them out in the Sun to bake. Although they didn’t look like much, the man was intrigued enough that he decided to take the bag with its contents home with him. Strolling along the beach, he threw the clay balls, one at a time, as far as he could out into the ocean.

He did this without thinking about what he was doing, until he accidentally dropped one of the balls. Hitting a rock, it cracked open and to the man’s astonishment contained a beautiful precious stone. Excitedly, he opened the remaining balls. Oh wonder! Each one of them contained a similar treasure.. A small fortune in jewels was hidden in the remaining balls. If only he had known, he could have taken a great deal more of them home.

It’s like that with people. Sometimes we look at a person, maybe even ourselves, and all we can see is the external vessel of clay, the physical body. It takes us a long time to realise that even the people who may not look like much from outside, on the inner level of life they are a spirit and soul that has the potential of shining forth with great beauty. 

If we look at some people as less important than those who are more beautiful or stylish on the outside or better known and wealthier than they are, we are very foolish indeed, as that perception renders us unable to discover the treasures that are hidden inside everybody. If, however, we take the time to get to know each person we meet and ask God and the Angels to show us how they see them, the picture changes dramatically. 

Viewed from their level of life each one of us is already perfect, i.e. whole, a shining six-pointed start whose upper and lower triangle, the higher and lower parts of our nature, are already working together in perfect harmony. With this vision the image of clay starts to break away and the other person’s hidden gems become visible to our inner eyes and begin to sparkle and glow in all their glory.

Never forget that at least in seed form all human beings contain every one of God’s characteristics, i.e. that which is good, right and beautiful. All of us are potentially like one of the clay balls the man found, capable of developing and growing great treasures within. Even the most menial and lowest in our midst can and will in the fullness of time bring them forth. As aspiring lightworkers and healers we can assist this process by addressing the God or Christ part in each one of us, which encourages it to burst forth from its hiding place within. 

One fine day the structure of clay that surrounds the Christ aspect of our nature does break open in everybody. Many times this comes about when we hit a particularly massive rock on our pathway through life, in the shape of one of those major obstacles that come every soul’s way once in a while to do just that, i.e. help us break open. This can happen through many different gateways,. For some it is the one of depression, for others an accident or a life-threatening illness. Any of these events can represent an invaluable tool for breaking open of the protective shell that for a very long surrounds humankind’s  Highest and most precious and valuable part, the living God within.

The Age of Aquarius is an age of friendship and siblinghood with all life. It is with us now and the time has come for reaching out to each other in friendship and love. This is made easier through a better understanding  of our common heritage, pathway and destination, the return into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and of our true nature, which is love. The more we approach each other in the spirit of the Aquarian Age, the easier the passage through this difficult time of transformation will become for us and our world.    

Appreciate everything that is in your life, especially your family and friends. Life is too short for anything but friendship and true friends on the Earth plane are hard to come by. God and the Angels are our best friends of all. From the moment of our creation they have been with us and forever they shall be. Never ask them to guide your footsteps, unless you are willing to follow their advice and do the walking.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Our World In Crisis’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

" Anyone who thinks they can solve the worlds problems is a fool."...Fargo (TV)


----------



## Courtjester

Awake from your slumber,
Arise from your sleep,
A new day is dawning,
For all those who weep.

The people in darkness
Have seen a great light.
The Light of our longing Has conquered the night.

Let us build the city of God,
May our tears be turned into dancing,
For the Lord of our Light and our Love,
Our true Lord and Master,
The Universal Christ,
Is turning the night of Earth’s people’s ignorance
Into the brightness of the day of true enlightenment
That comes directly from Him/Her,
Father/Mother of all life.

Dan Schutte & Robert J. Batastini
Adapted for the Age of Aquarius
By Aquarius 
​ 
The Age of Aquarius is with us now. It is the age of enlightenment and spiritual freedom that brings us the long awaited spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Ever more of us are discovering that the answers to all our questions really do lie within, and that they are given by the living God within, the inner teacher and guru. With that it comes clear that the saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at last in flesh appearing and that this is happening in a highly surprising and much more beautiful way than anyone could ever have envisaged in past ages, even in their wildest dreams. The saviour and redeemer is none other than us. Each one of us has to do their share of saving and redeeming ourselves and our world. 

The deeper we move into the new age and the months and years go by, it can be seen with ever increasing clarity that this is no means merely some kind of a fad or an airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the minds of the participants of the hippy movement. The Age of Aquarius is a very real evolutionary period in the spiritual development of humankind and therefore deserves to be taken seriously, as it demands the fullest attention from all of us, not only from those who are already interested in their own spiritual progress and that of our whole world. 

In the Aquarian Age spiritual wisdom and truth is flowing ever more strongly into all human hearts directly from the Source. The long promised and awaited World Teacher is now coming to us in the most miraculous and unexpected way, namely by being born in the heart of each and every one of us. At long last it is coming clear that this teacher is none other than the inner guru and wise one, the living God within, everybody’s Highest Self, in whom we are all one. For a very long time this part of our nature has been known as the small still voice of conscience that constantly tries to tell us right from wrong and communicates with us through the world of our feelings and intuition. As the English poet Robert Browning, 1812-1889, once put it: ‘There is an inmost centre in us all, where truth abides in fullness.’

From ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

When one looks at the history of humankind with one’s nose too close to the canvas, it appears as if it had been nothing but one gigantic catalogue of misery, pain and suffering, which we endlessly inflicted upon ourselves and each other. From the higher perspective of life, however, a very different picture emerges and one cannot fail to notice then that – all along – there has been steady progress. And that was the underlying reason why the speed and vehemence of the revolutions that have shaken and swept through our world from time to time, and still do on many different levels of life, have been growing ever more powerful. 

At the end of this extract is a link to a video as a poignant reminder of some of the suffering humankind had to endure in recent times. It bears witness to a minute part of lunacies we have been imposing upon each other for a very long time. The ray of hope I am bringing you is the knowledge that the Uranian energies are helping us to shake off ever more of the oppressions and slaveries of all kinds that are the cause of our suffering. Although coercion and cruelty are still rampant in parts of our world, on the inner as well as the outer levels of life, every last bit of it will eventually have been swept away.  

This is a cleansing process that will continue until the people of all nations will again be able to live in peace and harmony with each other, the way they once did before the lessons of the patriarchy and warmongering began, about six thousand years ago. More about this in a new part of ‘The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’, hopefully soon. What could be more worthwhile giving of our best and doing our share of ushering in the Aquarian Age, to achieve the freedom that for a very long time has been its promise? 

Recommended Viewing:
‘A Document Of Our Time’

From ‘Uranus – Planet Of Rebellion’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I nodded through your post then watched the link, a photo album put to music. Today is my father's 110th birthday, gone now 24 years. I feel like you gave me a gift of the pictures of his life. He feels even closer now, you know I'm crying and smiling. I personally think you work miracles Cj. So much you have given here sees me through. Thank you.


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dearest Pandora. Although I was born and brought up in a different country from yours, the video or rather the picture show also brought tears to my eyes when I first watched it. My father was born in 1901, so would be 113 years – oh, perish the thought having to endure such an age! – if he were still with us on this side of the veil of consciousness. He went thirty years ago. Many happy returns to your father in the world of light. i wonder whether birthdays still mean anything to us on that level of life, as the concept of time only exists on the Earth plane. Cj


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Thank you, dearest Pandora. Although I was born and brought up in a different country from yours, the video or rather the picture show also brought tears to my eyes when I first watched it. My father was born in 1901, so would be 113 years – oh, perish the thought having to endure such an age! – if he were still with us on this side of the veil of consciousness. He went thirty years ago. Many happy returns to your father in the world of light. i wonder whether birthdays still mean anything to us on that level of life, as the concept of time only exists on the Earth plane. Cj


And to your father as well Cj. I wonder the very same and believe those on the other side feel us remembering them, whatever the reason. My Great Grandfather John, born in England, Great Grandmother Lucie born in London. My roots are there not too far from you. :smile:


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, Pandora. And seeking that you enjoyed the 'Document Of Our Time' so much, here is something else very special for you:
*America** In Colour*

A Collection Of Colour Photographs

 from 1939-1943​ 
These images, by photographers of the Farm Security Administration/Office of War Information, are some of the only colour photographs taken of the effects of the Depression on America’s rural and small town populations. The photographs and captions are the property of the Library of Congress and were included in a 2006 exhibit ‘Bound for Glory: America in Color’.

The pictures show a slice of American life of which you usually don’t hear or see much. If you live in the USA or are of American descent, they may provide you with a particularly poignant trip down memory lane. For all of us it is a reminder that all that glitters is not gold. 
Please click the words below:

America In Colour 

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you that, dear Pandora. And seeing that you enjoyed the 'Document Of Our Time' so much, here is something else very special for you:
*America** In Colour*

A Collection Of Colour Photographs

 from 1939-1943​ 
These images, by photographers of the Farm Security Administration/Office of War Information, are some of the only colour photographs taken of the effects of the Depression on America’s rural and small town populations. The photographs and captions are the property of the Library of Congress and were included in a 2006 exhibit ‘Bound for Glory: America in Color’.

The pictures show a slice of American life of which you usually don’t hear or see much. If you live in the USA or are of American descent, they may provide you with a particularly poignant trip down memory lane. For all of us it is a reminder that all that glitters is not gold. 
Please click the words below:

America In Colour 

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Wow spectacular! the color on those just poppin! I loved seeing the families together, the hard working, the kids fishing, smiles and some sad. The Wrestling Bear, with the pelican on the roof. . . ha!  The welder pic in Chicago, awesome. I like a nice cold Pabst too! I think I'll add that to the grocery list. The last picture, moving. Thanks Cj for the pictures and your words. :smile:


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> . . . I like a nice cold Pabst too! I think I'll add that to the grocery list. :smile:



I wonder what that might be! Cj


----------



## escorial

Those pictures are amazing...fantastic...reminds me of In Dubious Battle an Grapes of Wrath...once again brilliant pics..well done dude.,,,picture 24 was actually used by Penguin as a cover for In dubious Battle.


----------



## Courtjester

The Angels are our unseen guardians, keepers and nursemaids in the world of light. Under the command of the Mother to come to assist whenever one of us in danger of getting too deep into trouble and lost, their invisible helping hands are constantly reaching to us. All we have to do is take hold of them and learn to follow their guidance and walk with them.

The Great Mother’s way of teaching us, Her beloved children of the Earth, the gift of self-mastery has always been through allowing us to each learn from our own experiences until we eventually have become mature enough to be capable of taking charge of every part of our being and willing to practise self-discipline,. And when after the lessons of Saturn in Capricorn and the tenth house, we arrive in the next sign and house, Aquarius and the eleventh house, Saturn has by no means left us, but stands guard at the gateway to ensure that none of us can come anywhere near the Aquarian liberty until complete self-mastery has been achieved.

High on the list of things to be shed from our consciousness are the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that still abound in our world. Each one of them is waiting to be replaced by our own truth, i.e. that which the living God within tells us is true, good and right for us, now – even though it may not be for anyone else. As pioneers of a new age we have to be prepared that our truth may not yet match anyone else’s beliefs. Those we come into contact with may not yet understand what we have to give.  
From ‘Saturn – The Wisdom Of The Great Mother’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

" I'm not a failure because I didn't succeed, I 'm a failure because I didn't try."...Kev(Derek TV)


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> I wonder what that might be! Cj


Pabst Blue Ribbon beer, one pic showed the sign in Chi-town. I'm from Milwaukee, Pabst is big there and is still around. I have a couple tall boys in the frig chilling. Now Hamm's though, can't find that but I can still sing the jingle . . . 

[video=youtube_share;o83xxWCel8g]http://youtu.be/o83xxWCel8g[/video]

Beer . . . great food for thought


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you for explaining, Pandora, and also for sharing the video with us. I love Yogi Bear dancing on the fallen log. I imagine it is Yogi. Well, if not, it must be one of his relatives – just as enchanting – even in a beer advert. Thank you and cheers. Cj
:champagne:​


----------



## Pandora

Cheers Cj!


----------



## Courtjester

Everything  that is presently available to you needs to be used for the good of the  whole rather than merely for your own benefit. Gather the best from all  the religions of your world, knowing that each one in its time has been  equally valuable, as it served one specific purpose in the curriculum of  humankind’s earthly education. As many of you are aware by now, each  religion that came and went its way again contained some tiny grains of  My truth. 

None of the religions of your world ever had a monopoly on My truth, in  spite of the fact that many of them through the ages have proclaimed  theirs to be the only holy-making way of life. Young and inexperienced  souls to this day seriously believe this to be the case with the  religion they were either born into or they joined of their conscious  choice. Never mind, leave them to it. They too will learn in time, so be  patient with them. Be content with knowing that they, each through  their own experiences, too will eventually find out that any religious  conviction that has ever been held on the Earth plane could do no more  than providing you with a temporary walking stick and support. 

Without condoning the words and deeds of such young souls, refuse to sit  in judgement over them, as they are only attending to their earthly  lessons, the same as you are doing – though by now in an almost  diametrically opposed direction. Be as kind and tolerant towards them as  you possibly can. Even though they may sometimes cross your path in the  shape of greybeards, their behaviour gives away the age of their souls.  Forgiving people like this is made easier when you bear in mind that,  when all is said and done they are your younger siblings in the great  family of humankind. That’s why they have the same right to receive  their most difficult lessons on the Earth plane, just the same as you  once did.

Take for example the time when the by now more highly evolved souls took  part in the inquisition during its reign of terror of almost six  hundred years. That’s what each one of you did, sometimes at the giving  and other times at the receiving end. The inquisition was the strong arm  of the Christian church. Although it was humankind’s most evil and  infamous institution ever, it represented a vital part in the study of  the use and abuse of personal and collective power over masses of  people. 

As all human souls have to take part in the same lessons, this too was  necessary. The karmic chains and shackles the experiences of those days  and similar ones create between human beings can only be dissolved  through a better understanding of the spiritual background of your  earthly existence, your own and everybody else’s evolutionary pathway  thus far. Through this alone can true forgiveness begin to grow  naturally and organically in human hearts and this brings you the  healing and peace to every aspect of your being all of you have been in  search of for many a lifetime. 
 
From ‘Finding My Truth’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World‘

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;gi-xZ2yr0tc]http://youtu.be/gi-xZ2yr0tc[/video]

This programme has touched me and the acting and writing is so deep that it often makes me cry.


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> This programme has touched me and the acting and writing is so deep that it often makes me cry.



Thank you for sharing it with us. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Saturn is a  much maligned planet who, in the olden days for a very long time had to  endure an exceedingly bad press. However, if you follow the links  provided at the end of this chapter, you can  discover for yourself that his reputation as the great astrological  villain is by no means justified. It is likely that you will then no  longer allow anyone to say negative things about Saturn in your  presence. The planet stands as the guardian and keeper of the gateway  into the Aquarian Age. He is a symbolism for the bridge of learning that  controls all parts of our being and which every soul must cross freely  and willingly. Earthly and heavenly parts alike have to be mastered by  us, and our energies cleansed and purified of the desires of our lower  earthly animal nature. Without this it is impossible to return into the  perfect alignment with our eternal or God Self. Finding it one day is  every soul’s birthright. 

The co-rulership of Aquarius by Saturn and Uranus maps out humankind’s  way forward into the New Age quite clearly. The order in which the  planets are appearing is of particular significance in this context.  Saturn, the strict disciplinarian comes first; Uranus, the destroyer of  false beliefs is the liberator who follows behind; more about him in a   moment. All those who are willing to undergo the cleansing process and  show their readiness by behaving in an unselfish and disciplined manner,  and that at all times, Uranus releases into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age. He is waiting to help us burst all Karmic chains and shackles of  past ages and by bringing us God’s Divine truth that flows directly from  His/Her loving heart into the individual and collective consciousness  of our world, he assists us in shaking off every last remnant of the  false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices that to this day abound in  us and our world.

The gates of the Aquarian Age can only swing open to those who behave  responsibly and in a masterly fashion, who unselfishly seek to serve the  good of the whole instead of their own. Master souls are those who with  love and self-discipline attain mastery over every aspect of their  nature. The higher degree of self-mastery we shall achieve in the  fullness of time, the more control we shall gain over the elements and  even over physical matter, especially the cells and atoms or our own  physical bodies. When we have won a sufficiently high degree of freedom,  we shall be able to exist and manifest on more than one plane of life  and be in more than one place at a time. The more highly evolved we  become, the less we shall be limited by space and time. 

Bearing all that in mind, it is not hard to see how Saturn will rule  over a new golden age and how we are heading into it. It will come about  when all who dwell on the Earth plane have achieved self-awareness and  such a degree of self-mastery that no-one over-consumes and everybody  merely takes and eats what they need and leaves the rest for the others  to enjoy, the way the animals do. Isn’t it astonishing how much they can  teach us? As they will lno longer be required, all religions will have  gone from our world and there will be no more exploitation, oppression  and slavery, especially of the religious/spiritual kind.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘All About Saturn’
 
[*=center]‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

There is now way I would even think of reading anything about Saturn and yet it was a cracking read.


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you enjoyed the item and thanks for saying so, Escorial. As far as reading about Saturn is concerned, many are of the same opinion. That's why a whole section of Aquarius' writings are dedicated to this theme. If that sounds interesting, here is a link for you:

‘All About Saturn’
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The New Golden Age Of Plenty*

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World‘

​‘Aquarius  is the sign of group consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of  technological and scientific progress, as well as of hopes and dreams.  In the Age of Aquarius humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams  will find fulfilment for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in  hand with the Angels and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal  world of your dreams during this age. It will come about through ever  more of you becoming aware of your true nature and acting in keeping  with the spiritual knowledge you are finding. 

‘The time is  closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will give of  their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In this way  hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will gradually  become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on amassing  too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know only too  well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like leaden  weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the  spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential  in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic  accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution  towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and  harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for  you?

‘Know that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and  your world, you will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy  ending – if not in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one  still. Everything that happens is part of My great plan for all life,  and nothing has ever taken place in your world or any other against My  will. All is well and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall  be forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part  of any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your  souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from  deep within you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to  eternity is hidden.

‘I bless you, your world and all life in it.  My blessings are for each and every one of you, during these difficult  times of transformation and transition from one age to another. You and  your world have always rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured  that this will continue without interruptions and that the lessons in  your present school of life are unfolding exactly the way they should  and in accordance with My plan.

‘None of you has anything to  fear, as the Angels and I will always be with you. We are familiar with  your struggles, but no matter what tests and trials may still have to be  endured by you, put your trust in us and venture forth courageously,  safe in the knowledge that we shall always be there to guide and protect  you in all your endeavours. Never forget that we are in charge and that  no-one and no force in the whole of Creation ever took the reins from  My hands, least of all one of you, My beloved children of the Earth. All  is well with you, your world and all worlds – and forever will be.’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Thanks Cj I needed that.


----------



## Courtjester

I find it endlessly fascinating to watch how most people react to the energies and lessons of their Sun sign, ‘their stars’. This seems to express itself particularly strongly in those who know nothing about what is commonly known as ‘The Stars’. A striking example of this came my way when Pluto moved into Sagittarius in November 1995. I lived in the Republic of Ireland at that time and as soon as the Sun moved into Scorpio, Pluto’s own sign, a Renew program of the international Catholic Church organisation reached our small local diocese in the West of Ireland. By the way, I am not a Catholic. I am a free spirit and will forever be devoted to serving the wisdom of the Highest with all that I have and am. To paraphrase St. Francis of Assisi’s words: ‘O Great Mother of all life, make me a channel of Your peace, Your wisdom, love and truth.’  

Scorpio is the sign of transformations and regenerations, death, birth and re-birth. When the Sun is in Scorpio, all of nature goes through what looks like death, but only on the outer surface of life. In truth, this time is no more than a preparation for the rebirth that inevitably takes place each spring. Through Mother Earth we are shown that every death that takes place in her loving embrace, for all lifeforms, is but a transformation into a different life-state.

The planet Pluto is associated with major changes or developments that frequently come about through destruction and eventual rebirth. The sign Sagittarius is associated with religion, philosophy, the law, education, publishing, politics, faith, idealism and also long distance travelling. Some of the Pluto in Sagittarius periods of the past were dominated by significant religious/philosophical upheavals, explorations and renewals. 

It was during times like these that the legend of Jesus as a public figure first appeared. Much later it led to the events that moved Martin Luther, 1483-1546, the German Catholic monk who became the father of the Protestant Reformation movement, to posting his ninety-five theses to the door of the castle church in Wittenberg, Germany. It was Luther’s way of speaking up and rebelling against the greed, profiteering and corruption of the Catholic Church in Rome. 

Over the ages, Pluto in Sagittarius also brought about many watershed moments in science and technology as well as the political thinking of our world. One of them was the development of the first modern printing machine, the Gutenberg Press. Through this it became possible, for the first time in humankind’s history, to print and distribute pamphlets in vast numbers that spread Luther’s ideas to all corners of the regions that were later to become Germany and beyond to the rest of Europe. Luther’s translation of the Bible into the colloquial German of its day was also published. For the first time ever ordinary mortals could read or hear – not many could read and write in those days – the words that were believed to be of God. In ‘Light And Darkness’ you can read more about this by clicking on the corresponding link at the end of this chapter. 

Together with Mars, Pluto is the planetary ruler of Scorpio. Pluto was the God of the Underworld of the ancients and to this day the energies of this planet are responsible for transformations and regenerations, death, birth and rebirth. Sagittarius is  the sign of Higher Consciousness and higher education, including the vast realm of religions and philosophical beliefs, as well as faith, trust and hope. For us and our world Pluto’s move into Sagittarius heralded the renewal and rebirth of all matters related to these topics. 

Pluto’s energies have a cleansing and purifying effect and with hindsight it is particularly interesting to observe how much this already has achieved in our world. For example, in the course of Pluto’s transit through Sagittarius ground-breaking books appeared like ‘The Jesus Mysteries’, first published in 1999. It was followed in 2001 by ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess’. You can read more about these books by following the relevant link below. 

As Pluto is the slowest moving planet of all, as well as the one that most profoundly affects us on the deepest, innermost levels, much more of the same nature can be expected, depending through which sign the planet moves. By now, Pluto is transiting Capricorn, Saturn’s own sign. You can read about the effects this is having in our world by following the matching link below.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Light And Darkness‘
[*=center] ‘Pluto In Capricorn‘
[*=center]Further Reading From My Bookshelf‘
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## belthagor

On a serious note, I would like to share a quote:

"Sometimes you have to burn if you want to make a light"


----------



## Courtjester

belthagor said:


> "Sometimes you have to burn if you want to make a light"



How true! Sometimes you have to burn an old part of yourself and leave it behind, so your new self can become a light for our world. Bearing in mind that:

‘There is not enough darkness in all the world, to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden​


----------



## Courtjester

*Believe In Good – Believe In God*
​ 
‘The law of life is love. A life filled with love is a heavenly one. On the other hand, an existence that so far knows nothing but satisfying the desires of the small earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness, avarice, belligerence and greed, and in this process creates for itself and others a state of a living Hell on the Earth. So, love as much as you can – the supply is endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is ever lost. The laws of the Universe decree that whatever you send out must return to you. 

‘In its purest and most innocent form love expresses itself as simple human kindness, a loving thought and word of understanding maybe or the touch of a hand, When it comes to adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life, being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the living, loving spirit onto the Earth by manifesting it and making your world a better and more beautiful place for everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with religions and everything with bringing forth your Christ nature. This is how each one of you is required to make their contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom – the realm of that which is beautiful, good and right on the Earth and bringing Heaven down to your planet.

As an example of this, please follow the link for the video below:

‘The Unsung Hero’

Extract from ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Thank you Cj, The Unsung Hero, beautiful video.


----------



## Courtjester

*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory*
​ 
Having spent a difficult lifetime on the Earth plane without any spiritual sustenance whatever, a man returned to the world of spirit and light. After a period of rest and healing there, he approached one of the Angels and asked: ‘Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are states of consciousness that exist purely in humankind’s mind. Come with me and I will show you what I mean.’ 

The Angel guided the man to a room where people were sitting at a lavishly laid banquet table laden with delicacies of all kinds. Each participant of this feast had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands. All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving in the presence of the abundance before them. Each person was desperately trying to feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, those sitting round the table looked upon the food that was falling from their spoons onto the table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers, but we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, if only metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to their help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something.  

The Angel took the man to another room where people were seated round a banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the table in the other room. Here, however, the people were happily tucking in, laughing, joking, chatting and generally having a wonderful time. Like the people in the other room, these had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because, helped by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was available for all. 

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection of what you find in your earthly existence. There as well as here, the only thing that really matters is that you, God’s children of the Earth, should learn to love each other enough to want to share with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, makes available to you. 

‘In the final analysis, it’s everyone’s own attitude to each other and the behaviour this brings about that for each one of you makes the difference between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. To illustrate this with an example, spiritual knowledge is a treasure because it is food from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. Merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to yourself does no good to you or anyone else. Whatever you find is meant to be tried and tested by you applying it to your own life’s experiences. This is the only way the wealth contained in any of the information that comes your way can become  your property. Only then can it grow and increase and expand your consciousness and comprehension of life in the manner it is meant to..

‘There is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and rewarding for human souls on the Earth plane than sharing with others that which each one of you learns during their healing journey of a thousand miles that takes you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and all life. Whatever you gain in wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself, but the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding, blessing, healing and comforting of all those who are in need of it. If you ask for our guidance, we shall show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘Know that first and foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth, spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Yet, for as long as you are still young and inexperienced, in the early stages of your earthly education, you have to learn through your own experiences that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and your own, as well as the true purpose and meaning of life, slowly but surely leads to an increasingly severe deprivation of the Divine wisdom and truth that is the essential spiritual nourishment for all human souls on the Earth. It is your hunger and thirst for this sustenance that eventually motivates you to go in search of some of it yourself. 

‘When you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for yourself how all of you together in the early stages of your race’s development on the Earth, all of you together created a living Hell first for those around you and also for yourselves when the law of Karma brought the reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes. To this day, Hell on Earth is  created by many who insist on using their gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than for the benefit of others in order to bring small pieces of Heaven down to the Earth for them. 

‘The law of life is love. A life filled with love is a heavenly one. On the other hand, an existence that so far knows nothing but satisfying the desires of the small earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness, avarice, belligerence and greed, and in this process creates for itself and others a state of a living Hell on the Earth. So, love as much as you can – the supply is endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is ever lost. The laws of the Universe decree that whatever you send out must return to you. 

‘In its purest and most innocent form love expresses itself as simple human kindness, a loving thought and word of understanding maybe or the touch of a hand, When it comes to adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life, being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the living, loving spirit onto the Earth by manifesting it and making your world a better and more beautiful place for everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with religions and everything with bringing forth your Christ nature. This is how each one of you is required to make their contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom – the realm of that which is beautiful, good and right on the Earth and bringing Heaven down to your planet. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it may become necessary. And we are the ones who have given you the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present splendour. 

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that ever existed? By e-mail, forums, Facebook, Twitter and whatever other means of communication is at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that comes directly from the source of your being. They are your siblings and are crying out to be fed by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon and act to share your abundance. 

‘Whenever some spiritual knowledge comes your way, turn to your inner guidance to establish whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then spread the good news as much as possible. Do so in the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night. 

‘As spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for you with the help of Aquarius? 

‘It is through generously distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, you will soon see for yourself how every one of your needs are constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of them yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell us what is?’
Freely, freely you have received.
Freely, freely now give.
Go in our name, and because you believe,
Others will follow us, too.

Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius​ 
Footnote: For those who are unfamiliar with how to download material from any website, not just Rays of Wisdom, I have put together some hints for, to my mind, the quickest and easiest way of doing so. The link below takes you to them:
‘Tips For Budding Computer Geeks’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

I like the angels story, the spoons, feeding each other we can not starve. As I make my way in my day I'll keep those images, to share love with those I meet. Thanks Cj your thread is good motivation for me.


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, Pandora. And your words inspire me to find ever more of the best for you. Cj


----------



## Pandora

Oh thank you, so kind.


----------



## Courtjester

*A Mother’s Love*

One day, when I came home in the rain,
My brother asked: ‘Why didn’t you take an umbrella?’
My sister said: ‘Why you didn’t you wait until the rain had stopped?
My father angrily came out with: ‘When you’ve caught a cold,
You’ll realise how stupid you’ve been!’

My mother however, whilst drying my hair, 
Quietly murmured under her breath: 
‘Silly rain! Why couldn’t it wait
Till my child was home?’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’

‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * * 
​ 
Today the Sun moves into Cancer, the mothering, caring and nurturing principle of life, and the Sign of the Great Mother of all life. The Sun’s entry into this sign is the day of the Summer Solstice when special celebrations are held on the highest levels of life. Those taking place on the Earth plane are their outermost manifestations. Both summer and winter solstice are special times when – for a brief moment – the Sun in the sky above us appears to stand still. In truth, however, throughout the whole of Creation everything is constantly and relentlessly moving and  changing. As nothing ever stands still or remains the same, the planets cannot do so either, not even for the briefest of moments.

Cancer is ruled by the Moon with its soft, sensitive and highly emotional energies. It is the sign of the Great Mother of all life, who is the soul of the whole of Creation. In her role as the soul of our world she bestows her own great emotional strength upon her children of the Earth, during their lifetimes in Cancer. Whenever the Sun moves through this sign the Mother’s creative love and warmth are added to the Earth’s energies and all life on our planet benefits from their combined emanations.

For emotionally sensitive people the Sun in Cancer can be a particularly weepy time, when tears flow even more easily than usual and without a great deal of provocation. On the healing journey this can be a great blessing because it brings the much needed relief the flowing of tears invariably provides us earthlings with.

Cancer’s energies are focussed on home, hearth, family and ancestry, as well as the past in general. Therefore, this is a particularly good time for getting our inner house in order, finding healing and celebrating a true inner homecoming. Many opportunities will be offered to everybody on the Earth plane to connect on ever deeper levels with our true home and mother, the Great Mother of all life. Let us bless her and give thanks for allowing us to share in the Universe’s abundance, as it manifests itself in the shape of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms. Appreciating that the Great Mother is the true mother of every human soul, how about making peace with our earthly mother through a better understanding of her role in our lives?

From my interpretation of
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Cancer’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I will send this to my twin sisters who live together out in Phoenix. They celebrate their birthdays Monday, Cancers. My sister Prim lost her son three years ago, he was only 43. She has guilt, many tears, not resolving but really who could.  I think this will help her remember she is a good Mom and moms can't fix everything. It is a weepy time, rather uncanny Cj the messages you post fit within my life and those I love, thank you.


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dearest Pandora. How do I do it? It’s my inner guidance who prompts me what to share with you. Today it tells me to present you with the following, for yourself and also for your blood sisters, as well as all spiritual sisters everywhere:

 Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them,
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering
At the hands of parents and other adults,
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we,
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’

Many happy returns of the day and all the best for your sisters in Phoenix.

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Thank you Cj, beautiful,  I will send on this prayer to Prim and Faith, they will enjoy. :smile: You are a gift.


----------



## Courtjester

*In God We Trust*

From ‘Barack Obama – A Leader For The Aquarian Age’:
​ 
‘With a white mother and a black father, the new President is ideally suited to bridge the gaps that to this day exist between the races in our world. By conviction he is a socialist, a Democrat. Shortly after his election in the year 2008, I watched an hour long program on TV about the new president. I am not easily taken in by anyone, least of all politicians, but the more I see of President Obama the more he impresses me as a truly remarkable man. One of the things I like particularly is a sense of sadness that seems to flow from his heart through his eyes into our world. He has seen and experienced suffering and deprivation without shying away from it; he knows it because he has worked with it. He is a compassionate man and strikes me as one who is genuinely interested in the social progress of our world. He will do his best to try to make our world a better place for his being here. 

‘Some would like to see in President Obama is a kind of new Messiah. In my view, this would be grossly unfair to him because there would then be those who would expect him to be able to walk on water and perform miracles. However, he is sure to encounter many limitations in his decision making. They are dictated by the Karma that has been created by his nation as a whole and each individual within it, under all its previous administrations. The verdicts he comes to will also be influenced by the Karma of our whole world, as much as he will be influencing it, the same as we all do. I believe that President Obama has the strength and the willpower, as well as the inner guidance, to ensure he copes well with whatever may come his way. First and foremost, he comes across to me as a man with integrity and yes, a socialist – sorry if that’s a naughty word with some folks. I have always been one of those at heart myself. As a child of the Aquarian Age one cannot really be anything else; it is the age of equal rights for all and freedom from oppression of all kinds, especially from hunger and all manner of deprivation and persecutions.’
And now please follow the link below and watch the video:

In God We Trust

* * *​ 
From ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’:​ 
‘The cross is one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that preceded it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It was originally meant to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and rise above all happenings on the physical plane. During its many journeys through this particular form of existence all human spirits and souls remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness that Earth life presents. 

‘There is no point in fighting against this, as the material and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is compulsory and unavoidable because it is essential for our individual and collective evolution. The best we can do is go with the flow and submit ourselves willingly to whatever duties present themselves. This brings us much more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them.’
* * *​ 
‘In God We Trust’ was chosen as the official motto of the United States as late as 1956 as an alternative or replacement to the unofficial motto of ‘Pluribus Unum’ – ‘Out Of Many, One’, which was adopted when the Great Seal of the United States was created in 1782. ‘In God We Trust’ first appeared on US coins in 1864 and has appeared on paper currency since 1957. 

Is it possible that those responsible for choosing the words ‘In God We Trust’ as the motto for the USA, in preference to ‘In Jesus We Trust’, enlightened visionaries who sensed intuitively that our world was moving rapidly towards the new world order of the Aquarian Age? Could anyone have known in their time that this age would be one of enlightenment and spiritual freedom in which our world would find a better understanding of the true meaning of the concept of God? 

Wise indeed were the ones who decided that ‘In God We Trust’ should be the motto of the USA. Might they have been capable of foreseeing a future when ever more people would become aware that our Creator could never be the limited and limiting God of the patriarchal religions of our world with their all-male God. Robbed of his feminine aspect, the Goddess, the Great Mother of all life, with her wisdom and love, caring for and protection of all lifeforms, she is the balancing counterpart of the masculine Divinity. The resulting suppression of and disregard for everything feminine, could hardly lead to anything other than the ruthless and pitiless exploitation of Mother Earth, one of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother. 

How delighted the wise ones of the olden days will have been upon their return into the world of light, when they once more became aware of their real nature, the way we all do. They would then have known for sure that God in truth is the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, the one true God and Goddess, Lord and Lady, King and Queen and a great deal more than any of their equivalents on the Earth plane could ever hope to be. From the beginnings of time on our planet, the ultimate goal of all belief systems our world has ever known has been the final recognition of this and that the only born son of the Great Father/Mother is the Christ Spirit, the Universal Christ. S/He is the light of all lights who has been the authority and driving force behind every one of them. in this God it is safe to put all our trust and hope for a bright and shining future for humankind and our whole world. 

Our Creator holds every one of us in His/Her loving heart, not as the pathetic, frightened and erring small earthly creature, not as sa woman or a man, but androgynous. A whole and complete being in whom all aspects, higher and lower, feminine and masculine are working together in peaceful harmony, just like they are doing in God. The One who called us into being sees us as no longer struggling with the lessons of mastering our earthly nature through overcoming and rising above its drives and urges. S/He perceives us each one of us as a true child of God and a Christed one.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’ 
[*=center]‘Cleaning The Inner House’ 
[*=center]The Religion Of The New Age’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

never take love for granted


----------



## Plasticweld

A wise man tells you what you already know deep down to be true, he just used the words that let you see it clearly.


----------



## escorial

there is so much loneliness in the world and so many people don't understand why me.


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> there is so much loneliness in the world and so many people don't understand why me.



When it would be more constructive by far to simply to say: 'Why not me?' Then roll up our sleeves, metaphorically speaking, and get on with doing whatever is required from us, and without grumbling learning whatever lessons the Universe presents us with. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Plasticweld said:


> A wise man tells you what you already know deep down to be true, he just used the words that let you see it clearly.



*About Teaching And Learning*

Then a teacher said: ‘Speak to us of teaching!’
And the Prophet said: ‘In truth, no-one can reveal anything to you,
Except that which already lies half asleep
In the depths of your own inner knowledge.
Even a teacher who walks among his pupils
In the shadow of the temple, does not give of his own wisdom.
All he can share with you is his faith and lovingness,
And if he is truly wise, he will not ask anyone to enter into 
The house of his wisdom. Instead, he will guide each one who 
Comes to him to the threshold of their own understanding.

‘An astronomer may speak to you of his understanding of space,
But he cannot give you this understanding.
A musician may sing to you and even explain about the rhythm
That is in all space, but he is not the one who can give you the ear
To hear the rhythm or the voice to echo it.
And those who are fluent in the science of numbers,
Can tell you all about their fascinating world,
But again, they can only guide you to it.
One person’s vision cannot lend its wings to another.
In just the same way, each one of stands alone in their knowledge of God,
And their understanding of the purpose and meaning 
Of life on the Earth and all life.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’
 
‘Words & Prayers of Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Loving People Without Liking Them*

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

​Among many other things, Aquarius is the sign of friendship, kinship and siblinghood with all life, and also of transmutation. If we wish to be released into the freedom of this age, the masterly conduct that is expected from us demands that we convert all our relationships, especially the most difficult ones, into bonds of friendship. However, it is inevitable that from time to time we come across people who, with the best will in the world, are impossible to like. How about them?

A long time ago, I came across the saying: ‘It is possible to love people without liking them.’ I have to admit that this sounded more than somewhat far-fetched to me then, but through astrology life itself has taught me that this can come about quite naturally. All I need to do is reflect on my interpretation of the Sun signs for the people I find difficult to like, never mind loving them. These days, I find that my heart opens in love to them when I reflect on the trials and tribulations they are likely to encounter during their experiencing, counter-acting and – hopefully – eventually overcoming the dark and negative aspects of their Sun signs, which is an essential part of the special lessons we all have come to learn during our present lifetime.

   Furthermore, I find it helpful to know that underneath our skins we are all one. We are brothers and sisters on the same pathway, and sooner or later every one of us has to surmount similar hurdles on their evolutionary pathway, especially on the inner level of life. I have no difficulties to accept that, for as long as someone remains unaware of what is operating within them and their lives, and what is required from them, they simply cannot help acting in certain ways. And whenever something hurtful happens to me, it comforts me to know that I must have needed the experience some reason. If the event had not been trying to teach me something, I would not have been at its receiving end and it is up to me, to find out what the incident is trying to tell me. 

No-one says that we have got to be Saints, and there is no need to turn the other cheek. But, by enduring what is necessary and forgiving the perpetrator, we redeem what we might have done to others earlier in this lifetime or another one, maybe even to the same person. One thing is certain and that is: whatever we send out, it must return to us. Therefore, if we wish to be forgiven for what we did to others, whenever this may have taken place, first we need to forgive ourselves and then also the other one. 

Can we continue liking and loving the people with whom we have differences of opinions? I find it childish to fall out with each other over something like that. When a situation has been duly considered from all angles, to my mind it is all right to come to the conclusion that it is better to agree to disagree than to fall out with each other. On occasions like that, wise ones remind themselves that whenever disputes arise, two persons can be confronted with exactly the same things and perceive them in a totally different way.

Depending on one’s point of view, all participants in any argument can be right and wrong, at the same time. That’s the way it has to be for human beings, because of the different lessons we all have to participate in on the Earth plane. With a bit of goodwill any dispute can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each others views, even though they differ. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Spiritual knowledge and its understanding is a living organism that grows and evolves, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including us and our world. That’s why over the ages religions and belief systems of all kinds have come and gone, and none of those that to this day are part of our world will remain with us forever. Because of the necessity for evolution and development into ever higher forms of belief, the teachings of the sacred texts of books like the Torah, the Bible or the Koran, to name but three, were never intended to be treated as if they had been set in concrete or chiselled into stone, for all eternity. They were given to humankind, through various teachers over the ages, until in due course each one would be replaced by more advanced beliefs and their teaching methods .

Throughout the ages, new religions did appear at certain predestined times to serve humankind, as our race by then was ready to receive more of the Divine truth. As soon as one of the old belief systems has lost its usefulness it is removed and replaced by something else. A good one has to be capable of taking on the role of a staff on which human souls can lean whilst on the Earth plane. The sole purpose of a religion that is worthy of carrying that name needs to be the wish to act as a ladder that invites and encourages human souls to climb on by seeking to increase their own understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, wherever it may present itself. In my view, any organisation that fails to fulfil this task in the long run is doomed, as the Aquarian Age requires from all of us that we re-establish our inner connection with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, in whom everybody  – without any exceptions – has their origin and before whom we are all equals.

Independent of which spiritual pathways any soul may ever have trodden during all of its earthly sojourns, in the end each one of us is guided into the realisation that no-one can really teach us anything. This is because in the depths of our own being, everybody through their own inner connection with God can gain access to every bit of knowledge that has ever been gathered by anyone. On our return into this blessed state of oneness the Universe presents us with many opportunities for establishing from our own experiences that the answers to all our questions really are known within, and that this is the only place where each one will always be answered correctly and truthfully. 

From ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

* * *
​


----------



## belthagor

vitamin A is really good for skin, many stores I went to said it is for eyesight, I have no idea about that but, while taking the max allowed my acne improved dramatically.... at 4$ a bottle however this phase soon ended.


----------



## Courtjester

_*Do Suicides Go To Hell?*_

Part One
​
One of the many false beliefs that have been haunting our world far too long is that suicides will go from this plane of life straight to hell and that they will in all eternity be condemned by God and the Angels. Many to this day seem to quite seriously believe this to be true, when nothing could be further from what really happens. Not that such erroneous views would ever have stopped anyone who seriously intended to finish their present lifetime by their own hands, when they had had enough and could no longer cope with it. But, it surely is a belief that piles a great deal more suffering unto any troubled soul who believes it to be true, as some do to this day. Unaware that anything lies beyond or behind humankind’s present existence, all such souls can hope for is that they will be snuffed out like the light of a candle and disappear into oblivion, without leaving a trace of their being behind and that forever.

First, however, let’s have a look at Heaven and Hell – are they really   places anyone goes to? To me, they represent the various states of   consciousness, which we create for ourselves and each other, in the here   and now. Because we have freedom of choice, it always has been up to   each individual whether to create a living hell for ourselves and those   around us or to bring our own ideas of Heaven down to Earth in our  daily  lives.

All human souls throughout every one of their many lifetimes in   physicality are in constant search of consciousness expanding   experiences that increase their understanding of God’s true nature and   of their own, and of the wisdom and truth of their Creator as it   expresses itself on the Earth plane. For every soul there eventually   comes the moment of awakening into the realisation of who and what they   truly are and always have been, namely sparks of the Divine and eternal   and immortal beings of light, who can and will never die. This quest   continues until the soul has fully come home into the conscious   awareness of its oneness with God and all life.

The experiences of my present lifetime have taught me that Hell on Earth   is living without spirituality and without the conscious knowledge of   the purpose and meaning of our present existence. At our entry into the   Aquarian Age ever more of us are finding to our astonishment that God  is  something quite different from what we were told in past ages,  namely  that God is in you and me and in everything. Having succeeded in   bringing my own small piece of Heaven onto the Earth, I am happy to   share it with anyone who wishes to join me in it by partaking of my   reflections and insights into the spiritual background of life.. Welcome   to my Heaven, dear Friend.

Together let us now take a look at whether anyone really does go to hell   for committing suicide. If there really were such a place of torment,   would there be any need for people to visit it after the living hell   they must have endured on the Earth plane, which drove them into   considering finishing it all by their own hands in the first place? What   else could bring about in human beings a state of mind when they can  no  longer tolerate their troubles, until eventually they cannot see any   other way out of their misery?

When it is destined for one of us that our suicide plan should succeed,   we are sure to believe that we have reached Heaven – or at least some   kind of heavenly state –when the Angel of Death gently takes us by our   hand and leads us through the veil of consciousness from our present   hellish existence into our other world, the one of light. What heavenly   bliss when, after a period of resting and recovering there from the   stresses and strains of Earth life, the wise ones in charge of us take   us under their wings. They explain to us where we went astray on our   pathway through life and show us how we could have done better.

In this way the wise ones help us to draw the learning from the lessons   that lie behind us and can benefit from them next time round. Having   arrived in the world of spirit, every soul eventually comes to the   conclusion that, rather than staying there forever, it would be wiser by   far to get on with our evolutionary pathway and continue to grow and   expand our consciousness through new encounters and experiences. And so   it is likely that we shall apply for another lifetime in the not too   distant future. As incredible as this may seem to you now, if you are   feeling suicidal and are reading this, it is nonetheless the truth, as   each new lifetime on the Earth creates a plentiful supply of fresh   opportunities for resolving outstanding issues, mending and healing any   disturbed relationships that have been left behind, and repaying our   Karmic debts.

When we no longer wander around in physical bodies in the world of   light, we cannot help being aware of our real higher nature as spirit   and soul, who from time to time spends one of its frequent lifetimes on   the Earth plane. In that state is much easier to come to terms with the   fact that the purpose of all life is evolution and that this quite   naturally also applies to us. There is then no longer any doubt in our   minds about our true identity as a beloved child of the Great   Father/Mother of all life. As one of those we pay careful attention to   what the wise ones have to say.

The wise ones are all too familiar with the extent of humankind’s   suffering on the Earth and many of them once walked there, just like us.   And irrespective of what we left behind in Earth life, those in charge   of us never sit in judgement over anyone. They truly are our friends  who  love us and deeply care for us. It is up to every one of us   individually whether we wish to follow their guidance or not, for at all   times we are free to make up our own minds and decide for ourselves on   our preferred course of action or inaction, as the case may be. Our   kindly advisors know only too well how hard and difficult Earth life   with its harsh living conditions can be at times for soft and sensitive   human souls. They appreciate how lonely and frightening an existence it   can be for as long as our small and easily frightened earthly self   remains unaware of why it has to be on the Earth and take part its life.   It takes a long time until we become aware that in truth none of us is   ever alone, although it frequently appears to be that way.

Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, the wise ones are constantly   around and with us. They appreciate how hard it is for human souls to   play their role as earthling, when for a very long time for educational   reasons we have to remain unaware of our true identity as a beloved   child of God, and that like Him/Her we have a masculine spirit and a   feminine soul, i.e. the soft and sensitive feeling side of our nature.   Each one of us has to spend many lifetimes on the Earth before we once   more become aware that God is as much part of us, as we are part of God.   Once we have matured sufficiently we begin to grasp how our Creator   Father/Mother really does know the way of all life, for the simple   reason that S/He is there with us and accompanies us through every one   of our errors and silently endures everyone’s toils, troubles and pains,   confusions and struggles.

This is how it comes about that our Creator knows the heart and soul of   every human being much better than we ourselves do. S/He knows much   better than anyone else will ever be able to do that for the period of   our development as mere earthlings, it is impossible to be genuinely   thankful for our earthly education. God appreciates that giving thanks   and praise for everything that ever was, will be and now is, has to wait   until such times when our earthly self has joined its spirit and soul   in their conscious awareness of our true nature and origin. When our   inner doors open, our understanding of the meaning and the higher   purpose of life increases and our consciousness expands, the way it is   meant to do during each subsequent lifetime.

In the course of our long evolutionary cycle, time and again we return   to the Earth plane to attend to unfinished business, resolve outstanding   issues and heal relationships in which someone got hurt in past   lifetimes. This continues until we can deal with these things in the   masterly fashion that is in keeping with our true Divine nature. Our   conduct then shows the wise ones that all our lessons have been   thoroughly absorbed and that our earthly education is complete. Only   then will they allow us to move on to learning experiences on the higher   and eventually highest levels of life.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Suicide – Not The Answer’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?
M. Masser & G. Goffin
​ 
An improved understanding of the purpose and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and recuperation.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Do Suicides Go To Hell?

Part Two*

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World‘

One day when I was in great discomfort, I prayed:
‘Please, save me from pain!’
The Christ responded with: ‘To help you bring forth
My Divine characteristics, so that you can grow ever closer to Me,
Each one of My children of the Earth
Must become familiar with pain.
Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
How else can you hope to
Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering?

As you can see, your suffering and worldly cares
Are essential parts of your earthly education.
They are My teaching aids that with the passage of time
Slowly take you back home into the oneness with Me,
Until you are fully re-united with Me.
So rejoice! The more profound your struggles
And the deeper your pain,
The closer your spirit and soul can draw to Me.

This is how, for a very long time unbeknown to your earthly self,
Your consciousness expands and your soul grows.
Yet, it can only do so through each living their own lives,
Gathering their own experiences, and feeling their feelings,
Sadness as much as joy, and happiness as much as pain.
So, whenever something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear,
And wherever you may find yourself, never despair!
Just reach out for My hand, call for Me and I will be there.

I am the only one who can help you work your way through whatever comes your way,
And although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life and knowledge,
Each one of you is a many-faceted jewel,
Priceless, precious and loved beyond compare and of immense value to Me.
You are one of the most beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and
I am the gardener, who prunes you constantly,
So that you may flower and mature and bear ever more fruit.’

In spite of all that was said before, I had the audacity to say:
‘Please, give me only the things of life I enjoy.’
And the Christ replied: ‘Beloved child,
Isn’t it blessing enough that I have created you and given you life?
From love you come and to love you return,
For love is My true nature and yours.
You are on the Earth plane,
So that one day you will find the truth that is in Me.
And when I grant you the gift of the wisdom to comprehend it,
You will be able to appreciate and recognise that
Everything that is in your life is a loving sacrifice from Me
And that things, people and every experience
That comes your way are included in this.

​My  thanks goes to Twocky from the  Depression & Suicide Forum for  providing the inspiration for this  new chapter of the ‘Random Jottings  Of A Stargazer’. Thank you, Twocky,  and all the best on your own  healing journey of a thousand miles.

​* * *



​


----------



## Courtjester

As the Greek  philosopher Plato, ca. 428-347 BC once put it: ‘The soul yearns to fly  home on the wings of love to the world of ideas. It longs to be freed  from the chains of the body.’ And to ease our way home, the sadness and  the suffering of our world need to be alleviated by an ever growing  inner awareness that they are an essential part of every soul’s  individual growth process. To enable us to move on to new experiences,  we have to learn to let go of people, places, situations and their  memories. The doors of the past need to be closed before we can fully  enter the ones that are waiting to open for us today, but take heart  because no experience ever comes our way for nothing. All of them  together contribute to the way we handle the events that are before us  now.

Every single day the Universe offers all of us many chances for learning  and growing in wisdom and understanding. This continues until  eventually we have rediscovered our true nature and come home into the  full awareness of our oneness with God and all life. Through every one  of their experiences human souls progress on the pathway of their  personal evolution and that of their collective consciousness. Each has  their own particular road to walk that is unlike any other. Our  experiences are ours alone and there is no need to envy anyone theirs,  as for all of us life is constantly unfolding simultaneously and at any  given moment everybody receives what their true requirements are.

Sometimes pain is necessary to help us forward and there is no point in  begrudging it, as it may well be that today’s suffering wishes to bring  us the progress and pleasure of tomorrow. With joyful hearts let us  therefore accept the unfolding of God’s great and perfect plan in our  own lives, and rest safely in the knowledge that the ultimate goal of  every human soul’s inner being is this return into our true nature and  our loving re-union with our Creator, Father/Mother of all life. For  this purpose all remnants of the shadows of the past have to be left  behind, so that with each passing day the tasks before us can take us  one more step closer to this our final destination.

From ‘Why Do We Get Depressed’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The Sun presently is transiting Cancer, the sign of the nurturing and caring principle of the Universe, known as the Great Mother of all Life. Today the Full Moon in Cancer takes place. Each full Moon is an extra special time for getting a better grasp on concepts and issues that could have been puzzling us for a very long time. This offering comes to you directly from the very heart of the Great Mother’s wisdom to us, Her beloved children of the Earth, with an extra special blessing for each one.

*The Purpose Of Individuality*

*Part One*​ 
Never forget that as My children you are young Gods in the making. Created in My image each one of you in their own right is a very special, precious and unique being, who has come into this lifetime to do their share of launching humankind’s new religion. For this purpose I have equipped you with an earthly mind and, although only in seed form in many of you to this day, My super-conscious faculties. To become helpful to you instead of being a hindrance, you have to take possession of all parts of your being. Your masculine and feminine nature, as well as the mind of your lower and higher nature, which is part of My super-consciousness, are all in need of being trained and mastered by you. It is your task to teach them to work together as peacefully and harmoniously as they do in Me. 

All human souls are created so that in the fullness of time they will evolve into shining lights, each one a Star and a Sun, a Christed one in their own right who has a high and holy destiny to fulfil on the higher and eventually highest levels of life. In My ever growing and evolving Creation new worlds and Universes will eventually be waiting to be brought into being – by you none other than you. Hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of you and Me, you will forever be guided, protected and utterly safe.

Taking part in Earth life is necessary and therefore compulsory for the education of all human spirits and souls. To help you become aware that you are individual beings, every lifetime in physicality provides you with a new physical body of your own. Each one of them provides you with another step forward on the journey of discovering the self and individuality. With the passing of time this has created an illusion that you are separate and detached from each other and from the rest of life. Nothing could be further from the truth, as on the inner level of life you have always remained one with each other and also with Me. When you come to realise that the impression of separateness exists on the Earth plane only, yet another one of your false convictions can be discarded. 

For all of you there eventually comes the moment when your small earthly self is ready to surrender itself unto Me, your Highest or Christ Self. Let no-one run away with the idea that this means sinking into a vast ocean of spirit and dissolving into nothingness. If anything, quite the opposite is true. Your individuality will never be absorbed into anything. Yet, before it can freely and willingly be submitted to Me, it has to expand sufficiently and grow. This continues until finally, instead of merely being a small earthly creature, you have become like Me, namely someone who is consciously aware once again of their oneness with all life and Me. 

You will always be you and you will never fade into nothingness, as on the evolutionary spiral of life you are relentlessly moving upwards and onwards in keeping with the evolutionary cycles you are involved in, until you finally reach and have grown into one with the awareness and consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God – Me. 

The mystical teachings of all ages set out a code of conduct that you, as aspiring healers and lightworkers, follow intuitively. For you it is no longer a question of I have to be good and I have to love others. In the process of finding illumination you begin to spontaneously express your true nature and show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to other people but to the whole of Creation. You are aware that for evolutionary purposes it was necessary that in their early stages the religions of your world had to follow many different paths. As you know and respect that every human soul has its own predestined pathway to walk and discoveries to make, you refuse to force your way of thinking and mode of travelling upon anyone else. 

Although you are aware that in truth there is only one religion, you appreciate that many of your siblings on the Earth plane are still ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a true child of Mine you respect everybody’s freedom of thought and the right to make their own decisions about what they can and cannot believe. Meanwhile rest safely in the knowledge that in the end every one of your siblings in the human family of life is destined to reconnect with Me. When the time is right, they too will discover that the only true, lasting and eternal religion is the one of the heart, and that this is the kind of faith that re-unites all human souls with Me, your Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and through Me with the whole of Creation.
From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

_*The Purpose Of Individuality 

Part Two*_
​
Never forget that you, My beloved children of the Earth were created in My image and that what is in Me is also in you. Now that your individualising process is drawing to its natural conclusion, each one of you is on their way to becoming one fully integrated being, a whole and holy trinity, just like Me. The three aspects of your being are mind, body and spirit. I dwell in everybody’s own heart and during this lifetime I wish to teach you from there how to co-ordinate all parts of your nature and heal them together into one harmoniously functioning unit.

This process includes integrating the Divine aspect of your nature and learning to love from the heart, the way we spoke about earlier. Love always tries to bring back together that which has become separate. What your earthly minds once split off for evolutionary reasons is waiting to be brought back into unity again by each one of you. The love in your hearts alone can achieve this and when you make a genuine effort at sending nothing but loving thoughts, words and actions into your world, the mind in your heart develops. 

And if you wish to find the nuggets of genuine wisdom that are buried in all the belief systems your world has ever known, call upon Me. I am your inner guidance and the living God within, waiting to be called upon to help you train your earthly minds and to teach you its wise use, so in future you will never again fall prey to false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. I am the only one in the whole of Creation who can and does reliably tell you truths from untruths and false beliefs from true ones.

You and I have started to work together. We are treating each one of the old faiths of your world like a cake and I am ready to show all of you how to recognise and extract the raisins of truth your old religions contain. Through gathering and joining together their manifold treasures, we have begun to lovingly bake a rich new cake that consists of such a wealth of My spiritual wisdom and truth as thus far has been unknown on the Earth. To get their hands on their very own portion of this delicacy is every soul’s birthright.

Extract from ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*God’s Praise In Nature
*
When through the woods and forest glades I wander
And hear the birds sing sweetly in the trees;
When I look down from lofty mountain grandeur
And hear the brook and feel the gentle breeze;
Then sings my soul, my Saviour God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art! How great Thou art!’
 Then sings my soul, my Saviour God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art! How great Thou art!’

Summer and winter, and spring-time and harvest,
Sun, moon and stars in their courses above,
Join with all nature in manifold witness
To Thy great faithfulness, mercy and love.
Great is Thy faithfulness! Great is Thy faithfulness!
Morning by morning new mercies I see.
All I have needed Thy hand hath provided
Great is Thy faithfulness, Father/Mother Creator, unto me.

Robert L. Deffinbaugh

 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Is There A God?*
​ 
At the beginning of the Aquarian Age we are finding a new type of religion that is no longer purely of the mind, but forces its way onto the surface of our consciousness directly from the wellspring of our own hearts. The best definition that’s come my way to date I found the other day in a place where I would have least expected it, namely in Joanna Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character of this tale. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’

Recommended Viewing
​


[*=center]‘Spiritual Awakening’  
 
One of the most inspiring videos I have ever seen on this theme.

From ‘Is There A God?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

You post the prettiest things Cj, inspiring and I always feel better for it, thank you for being here.


----------



## Courtjester

*The Healing Properties Of Tears*
​ 
Tomorrow the Sun moves from soft and weepy, emotional Cancer into fiery  Leo. With this the time for easily weeping and shedding tears is almost  over and it’s time to start enjoying life to the fullest, each in their  own sweet way. 

Now, when it comes to weeping, nothing could be further from the truth  than to assume that weepiness is a sign of the onset of some kind of  illness. I can tell you from first hand experience that quite the  opposite is true and that the ability to weep indicates a state of  emotional and spiritual well-being. We are emotional beings and it is  important for us to occasionally have some good emotional outpourings  for the cleansing and purifying of our system. If you have ever tasted  any of your tears when they roll down your face, you are sure to have  noticed how bitter they taste. 

Not for nothing does St. Matthew 5:4 tell us: ‘Blessed are those who  mourn [and weep], for they shall be comforted.’ But how? I see weeping  as God’s/the Universe’s/Nature’s way of comforting and healing those  whose feelings and emotions have been hurt and wounded. Delete the words  that don’t appeal to you, as each one has the same meaning. 

The great wisdom and love of our Creator reflects itself in the  wonderful way crying rids our physical bodies of salts and toxins. Not  letting them flow freely on a regular basis can lead to arthritic  conditions later in life. It is hardly surprising that rheumatism and  arthritis are so rampant in our world, when there is so little awareness  about the true nature of tears. If you do not believe me, ask your  great-uncle Tom or someone like him, who has been suffering from one of  those conditions, for a long time. 

Go up to this person when they are warming and nursing their arthritic  joints by the fireside. Surprise them by asking: ‘When did you last have  a good cry?’ The likelihood is that they will laugh into your face:  ‘Me, cry? I never cry. Haven’t cried since I fought in the trenches in  the First World War! Don’t bother me with questions like that, I’ve got  me arthritis to see to.’ They’ll never believe you, but if from time to  time they’d had a good cry, they’d still have their mobility. And if you  act upon what you know now, you’ll never lose yours!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Tears Of Your World’ 
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’

‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

That's interesting Cj, I didn't know arthritic conditions are linked to the lack of a good cry, makes sense though. I cry when I write, always. Cry when I watch movies, cry when I laugh . . . ha! I like that about growing older, tears come much easier, my husband too. It's like the heart grows with each year and I see his more each day.


----------



## Deafmute

My signature is a line I really like from a story I am writing. I think its pretty good food for thought.


----------



## Courtjester

Deafmute said:


> *Everyone's life is like a story. The problem is few people take  the time to really understand their own story, much less bother to read anyone else's.*



Excellent! Thank you for sharing your wisdom with us here. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> That's interesting Cj, I didn't know arthritic conditions are linked to the lack of a good cry, makes sense though. I cry when I write, always. Cry when I watch movies, cry when I laugh . . . ha! I like that about growing older, tears come much easier, my husband too. It's like the heart grows with each year and I see his more each day.



*Woman’s Tears*

‘Why are you crying?’ a little boy asked his mother. 
‘Because I’m a woman’ she replied. 
‘I don’t understand that,’ he said. 
Hugging him, his mother answered:
‘Maybe you never will’. 

Dissatisfied, the boy turned to his father:
‘Why does mother sometimes seems to cry for no reason?’ 
His dad shrugged: ‘Women are like that.
They all cry for no reason,’ 

When the little boy had grown into a man
He was still wondering why it should be that women 
Are much more easily moved to tears than men.
In the end, he turned to the living God within 
And asked: ‘Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Why do women cry so easily?’ 

Back came the reply:
‘Ah yes, the female of your species
Is something extra special.
I have created her in the image of the 
Great Mother of all life. 
Because of this, she has the emotional and spiritual strength 
To shoulder and carry the weight of your whole world,
Whilst being loving, caring, gentle and supportive 
Enough to comfort all My creations. 

That’s why she has the inner strength to endure childbirth and 
Even the rejection that often comes from one’s children,
The same as many of you to this day refuse knowing Me.

The Great Mother’s strength is hers. 
It enables her to keep going when everyone else gives up. 
It makes her willing to care for her 
Family through sickness and fatigue without complaining. 

It helps her to love her children the way I, the great Father of all life, 
Love each one of you, totally and unconditionally. 
It is the reason why a mother, 
Even when she has been hurt badly by her children
Does not stop loving them.  

The high emotional sensitivity of the feminine
Connects women with everybody’s feelings.
Her empathy enables her to her children feel better
About the errors and mistakes that are inevitable
On the pathway through life you have to walk,
The same as she does.  
That’s why she shares all their anxieties and fears
And uses what her own life’s experiences have taught her
How to alleviate them. 

This is how it comes about that she can 
Love the men in her life, 
Including her father, her husband and you,
In spite of all their shortcomings.
She knows that a good husband does not hurt his wife,
But that life sometimes sends her tests and trials
To bring forth and develop her inner strengths, 
So she can stand by them all through thick and thin. 

The feminine is the soul of your world and all worlds.
Same as the Great Mother, the feminine of your world
Is My truly beloved.
Woman is part of the soft, sensitive, caring and loving
Part of Me, the Goddess.
I am the masculine part, which many call God. 
I am alive in Her and through Her in all My creations, 
Including all My children of the Earth.

Woman is the Goddess’s representative on the Earth plane.
The women in your life are outer manifestations 
Of your inner woman, your own delicate and sensitive
Feminine side, your soul. 
Take good care of both of them
And avoid causing them unnecessary suffering.
On the inner plane of life you are all one
And everybody else’s pain is your pain,
And every tears that are shed anywhere are your tears. 
They are tears of your whole world. 

Because of her high emotional sensitivity,
Woman can shed tears much more easily then man.
They are her safety valve when she feels hurt and upset,
hers to use whenever the need arises. 
Her tears are not a sign of weakness but of strength.
They are wept on behalf of the soul of all humankind.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Tears Of Your World’

From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’

‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Tears have always been one of the most essential and valuable ingredients of your pathway through any of these sojourns on the Earth plane. That’s why I told you through St. Matthew 5:4: ‘Blessed are they who mourn, for they shall be comforted.’ You may often have wondered how this should be. The Bible speaks of a comforter who in due course will come to you, but in truth he has forever been with you. I am the one who comforts you. How do I do it? By dwelling inside you. Since time immemorial, during periods of struggle and trauma, no matter of what nature and how severe, I have been with you. When you have finished thrashing about and sit down to have a good weep, through the tears you shed I am the one who brings you comfort and healing. Crying causes a chemical reaction in your system that releases endorphins into your bloodstream and from there flows into every cell of your physical bodies. 

The ancient folk wisdom that crying is good for your health is based on this and by now has been confirmed by the scientific researchers of your world. In every part of it crying has always been one of the main outlets for all earthly selves to release and let go of the inner pain and suffering of their souls. Up to recently the only thing you knew about crying was that traumatic events, prolonged stress, loneliness, loss, pain and frequently just simple daily upsets and struggles can trigger it. Tears of rage and frustration, impotence and helplessness, remorse and guilt are as much part of the gamut of the world of your feelings, as those of happiness and joy. This is one of the great paradoxes of Earth life that demonstrates to you how closely related all your feelings are. 
From ‘The Tears Of Your World’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> *Woman’s Tears*
> 
> ‘Why are you crying?’ a little boy asked his mother.
> ‘Because I’m a woman’ she replied.
> ‘I don’t understand that,’ he said.
> Hugging him, his mother answered:
> ‘Maybe you never will’.
> 
> Dissatisfied, the boy turned to his father:
> ‘Why does mother sometimes seems to cry for no reason?’
> His dad shrugged: ‘Women are like that.
> They all cry for no reason,’
> 
> When the little boy had grown into a man
> He was still wondering why it should be that women
> Are much more easily moved to tears than men.
> In the end, he turned to the living God within
> And asked: ‘Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
> Why do women cry so easily?’
> 
> Back came the reply:
> ‘Ah yes, the female of your species
> Is something extra special.
> I have created her in the image of the
> Great Mother of all life.
> Because of this, she has the emotional and spiritual strength
> To shoulder and carry the weight of your whole world,
> Whilst being loving, caring, gentle and supportive
> Enough to comfort all My creations.
> 
> That’s why she has the inner strength to endure childbirth and
> Even the rejection that often comes from one’s children,
> The same as many of you to this day refuse knowing Me.
> 
> The Great Mother’s strength is hers.
> It enables her to keep going when everyone else gives up.
> It makes her willing to care for her
> Family through sickness and fatigue without complaining.
> 
> It helps her to love her children the way I, the great Father of all life,
> Love each one of you, totally and unconditionally.
> It is the reason why a mother,
> Even when she has been hurt badly by her children
> Does not stop loving them.
> 
> The high emotional sensitivity of the feminine
> Connects women with everybody’s feelings.
> Her empathy enables her to her children feel better
> About the errors and mistakes that are inevitable
> On the pathway through life you have to walk,
> The same as she does.
> That’s why she shares all their anxieties and fears
> And uses what her own life’s experiences have taught her
> How to alleviate them.
> 
> This is how it comes about that she can
> Love the men in her life,
> Including her father, her husband and you,
> In spite of all their shortcomings.
> She knows that a good husband does not hurt his wife,
> But that life sometimes sends her tests and trials
> To bring forth and develop her inner strengths,
> So she can stand by them all through thick and thin.
> 
> The feminine is the soul of your world and all worlds.
> Same as the Great Mother, the feminine of your world
> Is My truly beloved.
> Woman is part of the soft, sensitive, caring and loving
> Part of Me, the Goddess.
> I am the masculine part, which many call God.
> I am alive in Her and through Her in all My creations,
> Including all My children of the Earth.
> 
> Woman is the Goddess’s representative on the Earth plane.
> The women in your life are outer manifestations
> Of your inner woman, your own delicate and sensitive
> Feminine side, your soul.
> Take good care of both of them
> And avoid causing them unnecessary suffering.
> On the inner plane of life you are all one
> And everybody else’s pain is your pain,
> And every tears that are shed anywhere are your tears.
> They are tears of your whole world.
> 
> Because of her high emotional sensitivity,
> Woman can shed tears much more easily then man.
> They are her safety valve when she feels hurt and upset,
> hers to use whenever the need arises.
> Her tears are not a sign of weakness but of strength.
> They are wept on behalf of the soul of all humankind.
> 
> Created by Anon.
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> Recommended Reading:
> ​
> 
> 
> [*=center]‘The Tears Of Your World’
> 
> From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’
> 
> ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
> 
> * * *​


I am passing this on to my daughter Cj, thank you


----------



## Pandora

I must be really healthy I cry easy and a lot . . . ha! thanks Cj my tears remind me of the wonderful you share with us.


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, Pandora. Happy crying, if I may call it that. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘Whenever  someone needs a shoulder to cry on, do not hesitate to offer yours. Even  though you may sometimes think you have nothing to give, because I am  part of both of you, I am looking on and will always give you the  strength and the right words to comfort anyone and ease their pain. Be  aware that nothing can be achieved by holding on to loved ones, when the  time for their departure from your present existence has come. As long  as there has been love between two souls on the Earth plane, by  willingly letting go of each other at the right moment, on the inner  plane of life you can forever be together and united in love, if that is  what you wish. Although love has many different meanings in earthly  life, do not allow the word itself lose its value by over-using it.  Loving words are necessary but loving actions are of much greater  importance and value. They always did and forever will speak louder than  words.

‘Finally, when you tell My children of the Earth about  our discussion, do not forget to mention that no soul has to do anything  extraordinary to make Me love them. I love each one of you in just the  same way, totally and unconditionally. No matter what anyone may do or  what may ever befall you, I will never stop loving you. Most important  of all I want you all to know that constantly remaining in touch with me  is as essential to your spiritual as to your physical wellbeing.  Prayers, meditations and quiet reflections are the quickest and surest  ways of reaching Me. I bless you all, each one.’

From ‘Chatting With The Universal Christ’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World‘

Have a blessed day and don’t forget to touch someone’s life with a gesture of kindness,
a smile, a hug and/or kind and loving word.
Every small effort counts in My eyes.

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Happy tears this day Cj, a dear one is home! We keep faith, believe and pray, forever hopeful.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Have a blessed day and don’t forget to touch someone’s life with a gesture of kindness



Made me think of the guys who go round a Surrey car park each weekend in front of the traffic warden buying tickets and putting them on cars that have run out of time, they described it as an A.R.K. , an 'act of random kindness'. I thought it was great, they do about £30 a week of their own money helping out people they know nothing about and probably never meet.


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Olly – although it may often seem otherwise, I do believe that there is more goodness in our world than evil, and that there are more good, kind and loving people than bad ones. The trouble is that good thoughts, words and deeds never – or very rarely – make the headlines, because they don't sell newspapers and fill TV and radio space and time. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

God is hard to describe in mere earthly words, but I will try. To me, God is something infinitely more sacred and holy, a power much greater, higher and more enlightened that is radiant with the true meaning of light, compassion and love than the teachings of the old religions of our world could ever convey. With their lack of understanding for the true purpose and meaning of Earth life and the esoteric background of their own teachings, all too frequently the Ancient Teachings, which messengers from the higher and highest levels of life from time to time brought to humankind, were misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes this happened – as it does in many places to this day – intentionally for the purpose of manipulating the masses into obedience and submission to the lust for power of those in charge. On other occasions the distortions were genuine because that was all our race could comprehend when new  parts of the Goddess’s wisdom appeared. 

From ‘Is There A God?’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Good Relationships Don’t Grow On Trees*
​ 
Saturn, the planet of Karma, is exalted in Libra, the sign of relationships and partnerships of all kinds. Relationships are all important to every soul’s development. Without them no human progress is possible, but acquiring the skill of nurturing them so they can grow into good, loving and stable ones, takes a great deal of patience and determination. This kind of relationships never did grow on trees. They neither appear in anyone’s life out of thin air nor do they happen perchance, but have to be created, by us. This is a skill that has to be acquired just like any other and to become really good at it may take many lifetimes. 

All our relationships were created by us and we have brought them with us into this lifetime, so that through them the parties involved can learn and grow. This applies even our most difficult relationships – maybe especially those. It was our own selfishness and of the other one that made them the way they are. Making them into harmoniously functioning ones is going to require a great deal of determination and downright hard work. Resolving the issues that were once created between any two souls is of particular importance during our present lifetime. That is why the Universe is offering us this chance for making peace at last and developing this connection into a mutually satisfying one. Rest assured it is worth every small effort we make, because the more harmonious relationships we create during our present lifetime, the more of them shall we be able to bring with us and enjoy in all subsequent ones. 

It’s never too late to get started! To my mind, most helpful of all is the recognition that all difficulties and obstacles we encounter on our pathway through life – not merely the ones in relationships – are in truth challenges, to be worked with and learnt from. This process speeds up considerably once we have grown wise enough to accept Saturn as our teacher. If we willingly accept and submit ourselves to old Father Time’s stern and undeviating demands, we can build stability into our character make-up as well as our relationships. Before this lifetime is over for us, we are likely to find that life itself has equipped us with a fine sense of responsibility and self-discipline, as well as the ability of telling right behaviour from wrong, in ourselves and those around us. That is the only way Saturn’s role in our lives can change from that of the teacher into the one of the rewarder.  

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

 
* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The zodiac with its twelve signs and houses represents the various aspects of life’s experiences. In the course of many lifetimes each sign and house yields its fruits to us in many different ways, as one after the other, time and again we move through each sign and house. The leaves of the tree of life are the understanding and wisdom we glean from our experiences. They assist us with our learning and growing, and any knowledge that is gathered during our earthly sojourns is meant to be shared with those around us, so they in turn can use it for the healing of themselves, the people in their environment and also of our whole world. This will continue until all nations have been healed and every soul within them, too.
 
From ‘The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Courage To Live*

To those who have tried and seemingly failed,
Reach out, Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation,
And bring them your comfort and love today;
Those whose hopes have been dimmed,
And whose faith has paled,
Lift into the radiance of the light of your Divine wisdom, I pray,
And help them to trust again.

To all who are frightened, reach out a hand.
To all who feel hurt and helpless, bring them a friend.
Baffled and blind, they fail to understand the true purpose of life,
Falsely believing that their dark and tangled earthly road is the end.

Touch with the flame of Your Heavenly fire all hope that has burned low
And rekindle the faith that has gone dead.
Help us, each one, to steadfastly walk,
Following Your guidance from deep within ourselves,
Waiting to light the way ahead for all human souls.

Those who are stumbling and falling by the wayside,
Help them to get up and move amongst their fellow beings,
With love in their hearts and with faith and courage to try –
Whenever it’s necessary, all over again.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

This is a painful time for me, emotionally drained now. I take this Cj thank you

_"Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
How else can you hope to
Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering?"​_


----------



## Courtjester

*You Are Precious*

From ‘I Asked The Universal Christ’

For a very long time, unbeknown to your earthly self,
Your consciousness expands and your soul grows.
Yet, it can only do so through each living their own lives,
Gathering their own experiences, and feeling their feelings,
Sadness as much as joy, and happiness as much as pain.
So, whenever something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear,
And wherever you may find yourself, never despair!
Just reach out for My hand, call for Me and I will be there.

I am the only one who can help you work your way 
Through whatever comes your way,
And although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life and knowledge,
Each one of you is a many-faceted jewel,
Priceless, precious and loved beyond compare and of immense value to Me.
You are one of the most beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and
I am the gardener, who prunes you constantly,
So that you may flower and mature and bear ever more fruit.’

In spite of all that was said before, I had the audacity to say:
‘Please, give me only the things of life I enjoy.’
And the Christ replied: ‘Beloved child,
Isn’t it blessing enough that I have created you and given you life?
From love you come and to love you return,
For love is My true nature and yours.
You are on the Earth plane,
So that one day you will find the truth that is in Me.
And when I grant you the gift of the wisdom to comprehend it,
You will be able to appreciate and recognise that
Everything that is in your life is a loving sacrifice from Me
And that things, people and every experience
That comes your way are included in this.’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> This is a painful time for me, emotionally drained now. I take this Cj thank you
> 
> _"Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
> How else can you hope to
> Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering?"​_



So sorry to hear this, Pandora. Is this painful time for you connected with the tears of joy you spoke of the other day? Hope you don't mind me asking. Cj


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> So sorry to hear this, Pandora. Is this painful time for you connected with the tears of joy you spoke of the other day? Hope you don't mind me asking. Cj


I guess I jinxed it huh? Spoke too soon, wanted it too much. This is also living . . .


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> I guess I jinxed it huh? Spoke too soon, wanted it too much. This is also living . . .



I don't believe you jinxed anything. It's just life with its inevitable ups and downs. 
May you find a measure of comfort in the following:​ 
*About Pain*

A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’ 
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that *is* your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons 
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise 
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that 
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you, 
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust 
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that 
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy, 
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Friends – in case you have been wondering why you haven’t heard from me for a while, I am writing to let you know that for some time I have been busy with scrubbing and putting my inner house in order. It consists of giving it the most through cleansing it has ever had – a truly Herculean task. The process started with throwing out the bad habit of  worrying, an old part of me that had long outlived its usefulness in my life. It was such a nuisance, because it kept me from paying sufficient attention to my inner guidance, the living God within, and doing things the good and right way, in accordance with my Highest Self’s will and wishes rather than my earthly one.

My inner library had a particularly good clearing out. I got rid of the book of my past, as I no longer had either the time or inclination to read it. I replaced it with a book of my new goal of being the best person I can be in any given moment. This makes such fascinating reading that I can’t stop myself from digging into it all the time.

Next I discarded the book of hate and bad memories. I cannot understand why I held onto that one for such a long time and even treasured it in bygone days. I exchanged this book for the one of renewed understanding and a true philosophy of life. With their help I am shedding every last bit of my false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of life, myself, our world and also of God.

From *Cleaning The Inner House*

A Fairy Tale For The Aquarian Age

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Earth life is a  necessary part for all human spirits and souls. To help you become  aware that you are individual beings, for every lifetime in physicality  you are provided with a new physical body of your own. Each one is  another step forward on your journey into individuality. The downside of  this is that over time this has created the illusion that you are  separate and detached from each other and from the rest of life, when  nothing could be further from the truth. Underneath – that is on the  inner level – you always remained one with each other and also with Me.  Therefore, the impression of separateness exists on the Earth plane only  and yet another one of your false convictions can be shed. 

​ As young Gods in the making, because of life’s oneness on the inner  level, growth by any one of you can only be achieved through constant  interaction with the rest of life. The Cosmic law of evolution decrees  that no individual soul shall grow and evolve in isolation, and that  every part of life forever shall depend upon all others for its survival  and wellbeing, or otherwise. Although superficially you may like to  think of yourself as an independent being, you are still reliant upon  millions of others on the highest and lowest levels of life, who are  constantly influencing you in everything you say and do. Evolution’s  ultimate purpose is to bring all aspects of life into co-operation by  harmonising and co-ordinating them in one gigantic expression of  Universal love.
​ For all of you there eventually comes the moment when your small earthly  self is ready to surrender itself to Me, your Highest or Christ Self.  Let no-one run away with the idea that this means sinking into a vast  ocean of spirit and dissolving into nothingness. If anything, quite the  opposite is true. Your individuality will never be absorbed into  anything, but before it can freely and willingly be submitted to Me, it  has to expand and grow. This continues until finally, instead of merely  being a small earthly creature, you will be like Me, one who is  consciously aware once again of their oneness with all life and Me. You  will always be you and you will never fade into nothingness, and you  will constantly move upwards and onwards in keeping with the  evolutionary cycles of life until you have reached the awareness and  consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God – Me. ​ 
From ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Plasticweld

Life is as complicated as you tend to make it.  All the good stuff, the stuff that matters is simple. 

The complex man who believes there is a formula for happiness believes, there is a reason for everything, an explanation for everything soon finds he has no longer has the answers to his own questions. 


The simple man does not need to be told what or why things are important, they just are.  While he is a simple fool to the intellectual, he manages to find what the intellectual, can  not grasp or understand. 

I am a happy but simple fool.


----------



## Gargh

From one peace-seeker to all others... there's always room for a little more Mary Oliver, no?  


*Wild Geese*

You do not have to be good.
You do not have to walk on your knees
for a hundred miles through the desert, repenting.
You only have to let the soft animal of your body love what it loves.
Tell me about despair, yours, and I will tell you mine.
Meanwhile the world goes on.
Meanwhile the sun and the clear pebbles of the rain
are moving across the landscapes,
over the prairies and the deep trees,
the mountains and the rivers.
Meanwhile the wild geese, high in the clean blue air,
are heading home again.
Whoever you are, no matter how lonely,
the world offers itself to your imagination,
calls to you like the wild geese, harsh and exciting-
over and over announcing your place
in the family of things.

_Mary Oliver, Dream Work, Grove Atlantic Inc., 1986 & New and Selected Poems, Beacon Press, 1992._


----------



## Courtjester

Your earthly mind is designed to help you think logically and rationally, so that you can make sense of your surroundings, understand your experiences and learn from them. Without you being consciously aware of it, this mind constantly analyses, sifts, classifies and sorts mental images; it helps you tell one thing from another, one person from another. You first perceive a mental image of something or someone; by giving it a name you define it. The basic function of the earthly mind is to separate one thing from another; one person from another. 

This faculty has been given to you to help you recognise yourself as an individual, as different and apart from others. The heart knows about the oneness of all things; it loves and therefore tries to re-unite whatever has come apart. Now the human mind and heart must learn to work together under the guidance and protection of Me and the Angels, so that the part that is known as the mind in the heart can develop. This is the only way of finding understanding for the higher and Highest spiritual realities and truths.

Your earthly mind is the part of you that makes you believe that you are separate from each other and from Me, in spite of the fact that this is impossible, for I am in everything and everything is in Me. I am all that is. Nothing and no-one can ever separate anything or anyone from Me. The holy Trinity is a symbolism for the three aspects of Me. There is no split between them; they always have been and will be completely one. Throughout the whole of the created world, and all other dimensions of life, we are working harmoniously together. 

From ‘The Higher And The Lower Earthly Mind’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Your earthly mind is a valuable tool – let no-one convince you otherwise. It was into your care and all negative uses of this precious instrument are regrettable and require corrective work by you. Wise ones who want Me to assist them with fulfilling their highest potential, have to make an effort at using their earthly minds wisely by learning to rise above all negative thinking patterns that were developed in other lifetimes and brought across into this one. 

All souls will eventually evolve sufficiently so that their lower earthly minds at their best become capable of turning into finely tuned channels through which My inspiration can flow ever more freely to bring new hope, faith and trust, wisdom and understanding and through it healing to your world. The legend in which Mercury served humankind as the winged messenger of the Gods is a metaphor for this development of the human mind. Mercury stole the fire of the Gods, a symbolism for the realm of My creative ideas, to bring healing and enlightenment for the alleviation and eradication of the suffering of your world. 

Gemini is the sign of the twins and your rational logical lower mind represents the earthly twin. The Heavenly twin represents Me and My superconscious mind. In the zodiac Gemini and Sagittarius demonstrate this to you by being in opposition to each other. Sagittarius is the sign of your super-conscious faculties. In the long course of humankind’s evolution, the earthly and Heavenly twin in each one of you became more and more separated, and with it the negative characteristics of both Gemini and Sagittarius moved ever more into the foreground of your race’s consciousness and behaviour.

As time went by and the deeper you moved into physicality, the conscious contact of all earthly twins with Me decreased. As a result the human personality, its ego and earthly self felt ever more lost and frightened on the Earth plane and some extremely strange behaviour patterns developed. The time for shedding them has come, so that at long last some real progress can be made by your race on the evolutionary spiral of life, individually as well as collectively. 




[*=center]Recommended Reading: 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Gemini’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
 
From ‘The Higher And Lower Mind Explained By Astrology’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Enjoyed reading more about Gemini, my father was one and Sagittarius, a favorite musician of mine for decades. I like how the articles take astrology and mythology and intertwine them, both special to me. I'm a believer, thanks Cj.


----------



## Courtjester

*Travelling Through Life*

Our travels through life do not always remain the same.
For each one of us, there are likely to be years of
Happiness and suffering,
Abundance and poverty,
Hope and disappointment,
As well as of
Building-up and breaking-down.

Anon.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘Travellers’
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> Enjoyed reading more about Gemini, my father was one and Sagittarius, a favorite musician of mine for decades. I like how the articles take astrology and mythology and intertwine them, both special to me. I'm a believer, thanks Cj.



Glad you enjoyed my offering and thank you for letting me know. Treating astrology in this way really makes it come alive. Aquarius has a special gift for doing just that, don’t you think? Cj


----------



## Courtjester

‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today,’ Martin Luther wrote. The fruits we harvest from the tree of our life during this lifetime are the seeds of what we planted in others. It is never too late to start planting good seeds, especially if many of the apples on the tree of our present lifetime seemed to be either rotten or riddled by worms. The age of our physical body does not matter one bit. It is never too late for turning our destiny round and making a fresh start, no matter what age we have reached. 

After all, it’s only our physical body that grows older, so why should its age have anything to do with the age of our soul and spirit? They are immortal, unborn and, therefore, have no age. They are eternally young and cannot die – time and ageless, they know no boundaries or limits. Time is part of the illusion of our temporary and fleeting earthly existence, and does not exist anywhere else.

Taking pleasure in the thought of growing older with me is not, I assure you, a way of wishing my present lifetime away. Far from it! But, as the knowledge that there truly is no death sinks ever deeper into my consciousness, I share the feelings of Chiron, the wounded healer, when he finally regained his immortality by coming home into the awareness of his true nature and relationship with God. It’s his joy I feel and strengthened by my inner understanding, like Chiron, I would not dream of turning away from Earth life and its responsibilities. 

Quite the opposite is true. The wisdom I am finding along the way gives me, like it once must have done for Chiron, the strength to tackle whatever may come my way with renewed vigour. This is because now my consciousness rests securely in the knowledge that all life, including my own, rests safely in my Divine parents’ hands and that, no matter what may ever befall me, my world and I will always be safe. In this understanding all my fears slowly dissolve, especially the one of death and this sets me free to attend diligently to all my karmic duties and obligations. Learning to love all life God’s way, totally and unconditionally, enables me to make extra special efforts at resolving and healing even the most difficult and traumatic ones of my relationships.

Extract from ‘The Homecoming’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Glad you enjoyed my offering and thank you for letting me know. Treating astrology in this way really makes it come alive. Aquarius has a special gift for doing just that, don’t you think? Cj


Yes, a gift is a fine way to express sharing Aquarius. Gathering gifts and keeping them close changes a day from bad to good. Thanks, Cj!


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> ‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today,’ Martin Luther wrote. The fruits we harvest from the tree of our life during this lifetime are the seeds of what we planted in others. It is never too late to start planting good seeds, especially if many of the apples on the tree of our present lifetime seemed to be either rotten or riddled by worms. The age of our physical body does not matter one bit. It is never too late for turning our destiny round and making a fresh start, no matter what age we have reached.
> 
> After all, it’s only our physical body that grows older, so why should its age have anything to do with the age of our soul and spirit? They are immortal, unborn and, therefore, have no age. They are eternally young and cannot die – time and ageless, they know no boundaries or limits. Time is part of the illusion of our temporary and fleeting earthly existence, and does not exist anywhere else.
> 
> Taking pleasure in the thought of growing older with me is not, I assure you, a way of wishing my present lifetime away. Far from it! But, as the knowledge that there truly is no death sinks ever deeper into my consciousness, I share the feelings of Chiron, the wounded healer, when he finally regained his immortality by coming home into the awareness of his true nature and relationship with God. It’s his joy I feel and strengthened by my inner understanding, like Chiron, I would not dream of turning away from Earth life and its responsibilities.
> 
> Quite the opposite is true. The wisdom I am finding along the way gives me, like it once must have done for Chiron, the strength to tackle whatever may come my way with renewed vigour. This is because now my consciousness rests securely in the knowledge that all life, including my own, rests safely in my Divine parents’ hands and that, no matter what may ever befall me, my world and I will always be safe. In this understanding all my fears slowly dissolve, especially the one of death and this sets me free to attend diligently to all my karmic duties and obligations. Learning to love all life God’s way, totally and unconditionally, enables me to make extra special efforts at resolving and healing even the most difficult and traumatic ones of my relationships.
> 
> Extract from ‘The Homecoming’
> 
> ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
> 
> * * *​


"Karmic duties and obligations", I never thought beyond to this. I needed the pep talk as often I do.


----------



## Courtjester

One never stops learning, does one? Glad I'm not the only one. Cj :friendly_wink:


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

This is a verse from one of my favorite songs and it struck me mentally sober when I heard it...(warning: inappropriate words ahead, for those bothered by such)
_
Because there’s gotta be something more
Than lying in the front yard, naked, screaming at the constellations.
I want something more than an apology to say
When I look the world in the eye.
I’ll tell you, man, my friend William came to me with a message of hope.
It went: “Fuck you and everything that you think you know.
If you don’t step outside the things that you believe
They’re gonna kill you.”
He said: “No one’s gonna stop you from dying young, and miserable, and right.
If you want something better, you gotta put that shit aside.”

I thought about how for thousands of years
There have been people who told us that things can’t go on like this,
From Jesus Christ to the diggers, from Malthus to Zerzan,
From Karl Marx to Huey Newton,
But the shit goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on,
On and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on.
Now, I’m not saying that we can’t change the world,
'Cause everybody does at least a little bit of that.
But I won’t shit myself, the way I’m living is a temper tantrum and I
Need something else, need something else, need something else to stay alive.

_*"From Here 'Til Utopia (Song for the Desperate)" by Ramshackle Glory*​


----------



## Courtjester

No Cat No Cradle said:


> _
> _
> _ . . .Now, I’m not saying that we can’t change the world,
> 'Cause everybody does at least a little bit of that.
> But I won’t shit myself, the way I’m living is a temper tantrum and I
> Need something else, need something else, need something else to stay alive.
> 
> _​


*Changing The World*
Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world. 

Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

It is good and right that the human earthly self wants the things of the Earth, but once you have woken up from our spiritual slumbers, you need to learn how to rise above and overcome them. At first the temptations of your earthly nature will continue for some time to rise from your inner self. However, the more you recognise them for what they truly are, i.e. tests and trials that are meant to help you grow, the easier you will find it to resist them. Your present existence is meant to teach you mastery over its lower planes. To achieve this, your spirit has to take charge and learn to ride the earthly nature, instead of being ridden by it. 

Your mind and your physical body are like a ship with which you are learning to navigate the great ocean of life. You – the inner self, your spirit and soul – are the captain and you are in charge. But, I am the Admiral of the Fleet, your supreme commander, and each one of  you is responsible to Me for their own wellbeing, that of their craft and the state of your world. My laws have always ensured that chaos could never reign on the ocean of life and this will continue forever. As young souls need to take part in all lessons of the Earth plane, once at the giving end and then on the receiving one, in the beginning they remain unconscious of the existence of My laws. 

Later, when you have matured and your consciousness has expanded sufficiently, their presence enters into your field of vision. Grasping the necessity for them not only for your own life but for all of it, empowers you to take your destiny into your own hands, though only up to a point. You will always be answerable to Me and the gift of your present lifetime has been granted, so that you may gain absolute control over all aspects of your own nature, feminine and masculine, your earthly as well as your Highest Self. 

I am the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Pole Star, whose light consists of spiritual wisdom and understanding. By this beam you will eventually steer your vessel back home into the oneness with Me. Every night before going to sleep and at the end of your present earthly sojourn trust your whole being into My hands, knowing that in all Eternity you will be safe with Me. You are the centre of your own Universe and you are also the centre of My life. All My love, wisdom and power that is reflected in the whole of My Creation is also in you. 

Lay your hands trustingly into Mine, so I can teach you how to use all your inner resources wisely. Your earthly self is filled with doubts and fears. When they come to trouble you and threaten to overwhelm you, turn towards Me, your God Self and Divine consciousness. I am with you always and will help you overcome any adversary, even the worst one and that is your small earthly self. Many of the ghosts and the shadows from your past are still waiting to be released, so that the wounds of all lifetimes can be healed. Whenever you are in trouble of any kind, call upon Me and I will show you the way. Walk hand in hand with the Angels and Me once again, the way you used to do a long, long time ago, so I can teach you how to do your share of blessing and healing, saving and redeeming yourself, your world and everything that is in it. I love you all and I bless each one.

From  ‘Navigating  The Ocean Of Life’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Oh wow Cj, the underwater video of the coral and fish, so Lovely. I feel peaceful from watching and smiling now :tickled_pink:  I miss my saltwater tank, could watch my friends for hours. Uplifting thoughts and a keeper video, thanks so much!


----------



## Courtjester

You are welcome, dear Pandora. Glad you enjoyed my offering and it brought you some peace and joy. I wonder what you will make of the following:

First I would like to share with you a video about the astonishing capabilities of the crow:

‘The Crow’​ 
Then let me tell you a bit more about this animal and the medicine they bring. Crow is the left-handed guardian who knows the unknowable mysteries of creation and is the keeper of all sacred law. There are several species of crow. Raven is one of them and the magpie is another. Crow medicine people are masters of illusion. Do not try to figure crow out. It is the power of the unknown at work and when crow turns up in your life something special is about to happen.

Crows are messengers from the spirit world and are thought to dwell beyond the realm of time and space. When you meet crow, it could be telling you that there will be changes in your life and that possibly you should step off the path used by the many and take another view of reality by looking for the answers to your questions on the inner realms of life. Walk your talk, be prepared to let go of old ways of thinking and behaviour patterns, false beliefs and prejudices. In their place embrace new ways of being and perceiving yourself and our world.

Crow is the sacred keeper of the law. Crow medicine signifies a firsthand knowledge of a higher order of right and wrong than those that are valid on the Earth plane. With crow medicine your voice is a powerful one when addressing issues that you recognise as being out of harmony or balance, unjust and untrue.          

Crow people let their personal integrity be their guide and with this their sense of being alone disappears. Their personal will then emerges and they stand confidently in their truth. Mindful of other people’s  opinions and actions, they are willing to walk their talk and speak their truth, because they know their life’s mission and are capable of balancing past, present and future in the here and now. By shape-shifting old realities they evolve into their future selves. They allow and take part in the bending of physical laws, so that a new world of peace can be born. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘White Magic And Black Magic’

From ‘The Crow As Animal Totem’

‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Cats Can Teach Us*

They never:
Sit and worry about tomorrow;
Stay where they are not happy;
Do things they do not want to do;
Tell people everything about themselves;
Go jogging in the midday Sun!
Anon.
​ 
And when the world gets us down and threatens to close in on us, it’s all too easy to forget that life is supposed to be fun. Cats are constant reminders that it is and how we too should go about enjoying life to the fullest. Watch how they always find time to play and although some of their owners buy them expensive toys, they just as happily play with an empty cotton reel, chase a snippet of paper or explore a cardboard box. With this they show us it is possible to gain the greatest pleasure from the most simple things. So, why not be good to ourselves, behave more like cats and start building more fun into our lives? 

Recommended Reading:


‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
‘Animal Teachers’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Can Be Learnt From Dogs 
*​
Dogs have evolved from the wolves and they have remained members of the wolf family. In Native American animal speak the wolf represents the teacher and symbolises the meeting of a spiritual teacher. Thus, it is hardly surprising that to this day we can learn a great many things from dogs. Among them are:



When loved ones come home, always run to greet them. 
Never pass up an opportunity for going for a joyride.  
Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy. 
Only when it’s in your best interest, practice obedience, but let others know when they’re invading your territory. 
Take naps and stretch before rising. 
Run, romp, and play daily. 
Thrive on attention and let people touch you. 
Avoid biting when a growl and a snarl will do.  
On warm days, stop what you are doing and lie on your back in the grass. 
If it’s too hot in the Sun, drink lots of water and find yourself a comfortable spot under a shady tree.  
When you’re happy, show it by dancing around and wagging your entire body. 
No matter how often you’re scolded, don’t buy into the guilt thing and pout. Instead, go straight back and make friends. 
Delight in the simple joy of long walks. 
Eat with gusto and enthusiasm, but stop when you’ve had enough. 
Be loyal and faithful to your friends. 
Never pretend to be something you’re not.  
If what you want lies buried, dig for it until you find it.  
When someone is having a bad day, sit silently close by and nuzzle them gently, until they come round again. 
And never trust anyone until – metaphorically speaking – you have intuitively sussed them out and like their scent. 
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’ 
[*=center]‘Animal Teachers’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I love these three Cj, thank you for the smiles.  The crow is amazing. My crows are my funny birds, I have a family that comes. I love their noisiness up on the tip top branches of the 100 foot pines. So true about cats and to be more like a dog is what I aspire to be. I'm going to try that one at work today, sounds like fun . . .

When you’re happy, show it by dancing around and wagging your entire body.

:highly_amused:


----------



## Courtjester

Glad to know you enjoyed my offerings and they really did mean something to you. How about the following:​
If penguin suddenly comes before you, the way it is doing right now with this new chapter of my jottings and especially the video – one of the finest nature displays on film that has ever come my way –, this animal totem could carry a message for you that something in yourself and your life may be in need of attention and possibly could do with changing by applying some of the penguin characteristics. 

Recommended Viewing
​


[*=center]‘The Emperor Penguin’
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’ 
[*=center]‘Animal Teachers’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

It all seems so simple watching that. The animal world doesn't seem to make mistakes, thanks Cj, beautiful.


----------



## Courtjester

‘How Did Everything Begin?’
​
The Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, decrees that every action causes a reaction. In conjunction with numerology and astrology this law provides us with some valuable clues to the beginning of everything. The first cause is represented by the number 1 = the Sun, a symbolism for the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Father, God. The number 2 represents the second cause, the Moon, a symbolism for the Great Mother, the Goddess. Together the 1 and the 2 result in the 3 = Jupiter, a metaphor for the superconscious faculties of the Divine and us. The joining of the energies of Father and Mother result in the creation of light, their only born Son, which manifests on the physical plane of life as the light and the warmth of the Sun in the sky above us, the giver and sustainer of all forms of life. Esoterically, ignorance stands for darkness and light for the expansion of God’s consciousness and our own through spiritual wisdom and knowledge. 

The three aspects of the Divine are abstract and invisible as well as indivisible. In the beginning there was nothing but consciousness and darkness, until one fine day – to express it in earthly terms – the consciousness asked itself: ‘Who or what am I? To start finding out, how about in my imagination creating a world that is inhabited by all kinds of creatures? It will be impossible for them to dwell in darkness. They need a light to shine their way. But first of all, why do I live in the darkness of my own ignorance and without a source of light to keep me warm? I will create a great light by bringing into being a seed atom that will so rapidly multiply itself that soon there will be sufficient atoms to make the beginnings of the elements of Water and Earth. When I have created sufficient numbers of atoms by the power of my thoughts, I will contract them together into the shapes I have thought of in my mind. By bringing the atoms ever closer together I will be able to mould them into anything I want to. 

The consciousness consisted of a masculine and a feminine part, God and Goddess, the wisdom aspect of the Divine. She told her companion: ‘If you want to get to know yourself, start by making images of yourself and then of whole worlds and all manner of lifeforms that belong to them, in which you can express who and what you think you are. That will enable you to recognise yourself. Let your creative ideas represent the Fire element and when you transmit your ideas to another part of you, we’ll call it the Air element where the power of thought dwells. I will play for you the role of the Water element, the world of feelings and soul, and the Earth element of the physical aspect of all worlds yet to come. 

‘When Earth and Water come together, they form clay and that is going to be a material you will be able to shape according to your design. I shall advise you where and when new worlds and beings should be created, so that ever more of them will appear. Being the wisdom aspect of the Divine and representing the Water element, I shall be the soul that acts as the storehouse of the memories of all learning that is going to take place in any of our creations.’ So it was and gradually ever more worlds came into being and started to evolve, the same as ours is doing to this day. 

The above is an extract from one of the new chapters of
‘Our World In Transition’.
All of them together are waiting to take you from 
‘The Beginning Of Human Life’ 
to ‘The Big Bang’ and ‘The Power Behind The Big Bang’, 
to ‘The Pot Of Gold At The End Of The Rainbow’, 
the conclusion of humankind’s earthly education.

If you would like to read the whole part in one session,
please follow the link below 
and allow a second or two for it to load:
​


[*=center]Part 5 – ‘In The Beginning’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I think I like this excerpt the very best Cj. I will delve deeper into the links, thank you!


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, Pandora. I hope you'll like what you find - as a matter of fact, I'm sure you will. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Big Bang*
​ 
‘In the beginning was the word. The word was with God and the word was  God.’ The creative thinking of God is and always was God. Every idea  first has to shape itself in the realm of Fire into the form of a  thought, so that with the help of words it can transmit itself to our  consciousness where it can be understood as a thought, the sphere of the  Air element. By the power of His thoughts, the masculine aspect of the  Divine, the God, guided by the love and wisdom of His counterpart, the  Goddess, creates and destroys matter, brings whole new worlds and  everything that is in them into manifestation and gets rid of them  again, once they have outlived their usefulness. 

The Universal Life Force, Father/Mother of all life, known as God,  thinks and experiences itself through the worlds and the creatures it  brings into being, including us. Any Eureka moments we enjoy on the  Earth plane in truth are Its gifts. All humankind’s creative ideas have  their origin in this source, although many like to think of them as  their own. Ideas transmit themselves as a thought to the feminine and  passive Earth and Water element, to which we and our world belong, both  genders alike. Through the power of thought the positive and masculine  Air element adds to whatever already is in existence or still is in the  process of being created or un-created, as the case may be. 

God’s ideas and thoughts are constantly flowing into every aspect of  physical life, including us and our bodies of clay, made from Earth and  Water. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and  the thought processes transmit the creator’s ideas, including those that  come to you and me, to our feminine and receptive bodies of clay and  our emotional water bodies and soul, where the memories of all previous  lifetimes as well as the present one are stored. As all life is in God’s  image, the same as everything else, each one of us is being shaped and  modelled into what our Creator thinks of Him/Herself to be. By the power  of Its intellect and thought processes the God models Its image into  whole worlds and all its creatures and other lifeforms. God is the idea  and thought and everything that is visible to our earthly eyes is the  Goddess – and every cell and atom of it is imbued with the spirit of the  whole and indivisible Divine Trinity.  

An extract from ‘The Big Bang’

‘Our World In Transition’
Part 5 – ‘In The Beginning’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Thank you, Pandora. I hope you'll like what you find - as a matter of fact, I'm sure you will. Cj


 I enjoyed knowing more about my President's chart and it was nice to read more about my sign Aquarius, I felt better. I've never had my chart done. I don't know the time of my birth, my Mama had all us girls at home. She only knows I was here in time for lunch


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> *The Big Bang*
> ​
> ‘In the beginning was the word. The word was with God and the word was  God.’ The creative thinking of God is and always was God. Every idea  first has to shape itself in the realm of Fire into the form of a  thought, so that with the help of words it can transmit itself to our  consciousness where it can be understood as a thought, the sphere of the  Air element. By the power of His thoughts, the masculine aspect of the  Divine, the God, guided by the love and wisdom of His counterpart, the  Goddess, creates and destroys matter, brings whole new worlds and  everything that is in them into manifestation and gets rid of them  again, once they have outlived their usefulness.
> 
> The Universal Life Force, Father/Mother of all life, known as God,  thinks and experiences itself through the worlds and the creatures it  brings into being, including us. Any Eureka moments we enjoy on the  Earth plane in truth are Its gifts. All humankind’s creative ideas have  their origin in this source, although many like to think of them as  their own. Ideas transmit themselves as a thought to the feminine and  passive Earth and Water element, to which we and our world belong, both  genders alike. Through the power of thought the positive and masculine  Air element adds to whatever already is in existence or still is in the  process of being created or un-created, as the case may be.
> 
> God’s ideas and thoughts are constantly flowing into every aspect of  physical life, including us and our bodies of clay, made from Earth and  Water. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and  the thought processes transmit the creator’s ideas, including those that  come to you and me, to our feminine and receptive bodies of clay and  our emotional water bodies and soul, where the memories of all previous  lifetimes as well as the present one are stored. As all life is in God’s  image, the same as everything else, each one of us is being shaped and  modelled into what our Creator thinks of Him/Herself to be. By the power  of Its intellect and thought processes the God models Its image into  whole worlds and all its creatures and other lifeforms. God is the idea  and thought and everything that is visible to our earthly eyes is the  Goddess – and every cell and atom of it is imbued with the spirit of the  whole and indivisible Divine Trinity.
> 
> An extract from ‘The Big Bang’
> 
> ‘Our World In Transition’
> Part 5 – ‘In The Beginning’
> 
> * * *
> ​


Reading further, I enjoyed this, I learned this. Astrology has always intrigued me. I look back on the emotions it has created in me since I was young.
I believe, I feel a strong connection to the alignment of the stars. I wonder if others can feel it.

_"There is every reason for us to rejoice, as this sad phase of humankind’s development is definitely over and the age of enlightenment and spiritual freedom, the Age of Aquarius, is with us. It is here to stay for a very long time, as it takes the Earth nearly 26,000 years to complete one of the cycles that moves it through the twelve signs of the zodiac. Such a cycle is known as one Great Year. Each sign the Earth passes through represents one Great Month, which lasts for rather more than 2,000 years. The unique character of each one of these months strongly influences all creatures and happenings on our planet.

At the same time the Great Months are also indicators of the Ages of Humankind, as I prefer to call them. No-one can tell exactly when one of them ends and a new one begins. All we know is that by now the Age of Aquarius is with us. When you observe our world more closely, you will be able to see for yourself how the energies of this sign are influencing everything in our world ever more strongly, although the remnants of the effects of the preceding age of Pisces are still with us. As hard as they are to shake off, individually and collectively they have to be dealt with by all of us."_


----------



## Courtjester

*The Power Behind The Big Bang*
​
To this day there are many in our world who steadfastly refuse to accept that there is a Divine force behind the whole of the created world, as it is presently known to us. The big bang theory of the origin of the Universe to them presents an obstacle in the way of understanding its true nature, which can only be found when one has learnt to peer into the background of the higher and highest spiritual dimensions of life. Because our scientists believe that the Universe came into being through a sudden appearance and expansion of light and matter, many people seem to draw the conclusion that this does away with the need for a Creator because all of it happened perchance and quite on its own.

Should that be your belief too, take a moment or two and have a good look around you. Then please tell me, how could there be so many intricate and sophisticated forms and expressions of life on this our beautiful planet alone? How would this be possible if they had not been lovingly created by some great designer and artist? And anyway, the big bang was by no means some kind of vast explosion, as the name suggests to the layperson. It is thought that there was a sudden release and outflowing of energy into space. Does anyone seriously believe that this could have happened by sheer accident and appeared out of nowhere? 

Yes, the big bang was caused by natural forces, but who or what in your view are these forces, if not the Life Force itself, known as God to some? Doesn’t this Creator constantly manifest itself and its wisdom in millions of different ways in all that is in the created world, not merely in ours? If it is not the wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother that makes all animals, flowers and trees grow and decay, the same as we human beings do when our time on the Earth plane is up? Who is and who makes the wind blow, the Sun shine and the rain fall?

The law of cause and effect or the law of Karma is at work behind quite literally everything in the whole of Creation. This law knows neither rewards nor punishments, merely consequences. It explains why anything that happens can only be there because it has first been thought of by someone. That includes the big bang. It is a well known fact by now that thought is the most powerful force of all. Placed in the right hands, for example of God, it can create and destroy whole worlds at will. This same power has always been at work in each one of us. Learning to harness and master this energy is our task and has to be practised until it has become our servant, instead of running us, our life and destiny for us. 

Nothing in our world and all others happens per chance and on its own, or without the will of the Great Father/Mother and their child, the true only born Son, the spirit of the Universal Christ. The Son is the light of all lights, the Sun above, beyond and behind every one of the stars and suns in the whole of Creation. It is the Highest Star and the greatest Light through whom the life in all worlds is given by the Father/Mother. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
An Extract From ‘The Power Behind The Big Bang’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> Reading further, I enjoyed this, I learned this. Astrology has always intrigued me. I look back on the emotions it has created in me since I was young. I believe, I feel a strong connection to the alignment of the stars. I wonder if others can feel it._ . ._



That sounds interesting. How about having a go at Aquarius’ suggestion by trying to

‘Be Your Own Astrologer’?

Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

*Leaving The Patriarchy Behind*
​ 
Equal rights for all God’s children of the Earth is seeing the gradual decline of about six thousand years of developing the masculine aspect of human nature. This inevitably brought us the patriarchy and the Age of Aquarius will see us through to its natural end. With the passing of time, the patriarchy with its rapidly increasing lust for power unbalanced our world ever more and plunged us deeper and deeper into the destructiveness of slavery and dominion-seeking. Empire building and increasingly cruel and sadistic warmongering to achieve this end were the result. The purpose behind all of it served the wise higher purpose of demonstrating to us how a whole world, without the balancing, moderating and restraining influence of the love, wisdom and caring of the feminine principle of life, deteriorates and – if left for too long to its own devices – would undoubtedly not hesitate to destroy itself in the end.

With the coming of the Aquarian Age and under the guidance and protection of the Highest, there are promising signs everywhere that the balance of our world is slowly but surely restoring itself. In spite of the many unpleasant things that are still happening in many places sanity is returning. All trouble-spots are demonstrations to us, the more highly evolved souls, of the atrocities and animal behaviour we ourselves once were capable of, during the lifetimes of our early stages of development, when we were taking part in the lessons the young ones are presently undergoing. 

The troubled places of our world provide new and less experienced souls with training grounds where the miseries and suffering caused by warfare are driven home. The memories of these events leave a deep imprint in their souls, so that in coming lifetimes – as likely as not on another, younger planet than the Earth – they will volunteer for gathering their next experiences by playing the role of peacemakers and light bringers to those who will then follow in their footsteps.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’
 
From ‘Leaving The Patriarchy Behind’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Seeking Dominion – Over Whom?

**





*​
As  a spark of the Divine, every soul contains the same powers and forces  that are in God. When less experienced souls sense this inside them and  misinterpret their urge to dominate and rule over those around them and  their lives as something of a God-given right, trouble and disasters  follow in its wake, they way they usually do with false beliefs. As we  all have everything inside, the issue of dominion is an important one  for all of us. The only thing we are here to gain dominion over, and  that through self-discipline and self–mastery alone, is the wise control  and handling of the drives and urges of our own lower earthly nature  and personality. It takes a long time in evolutionary terms until human  souls have spiritually matured enough to comprehend that this is so and  start to behave accordingly.

The only one who truly has  the right to dominate others, including you and me, is God. Dominion is  essential for the One who keeps planets in their orbit and brings whole  worlds and everything in them into being, maintains and nurtures them,  and destroys them again at His/Her will, when they have outlived their  usefulness. Our Creator is the ruler of all life and everything is under  His/Her loving control. What an amazing feat! It is not hard to see the  necessity for keeping a firm grip on things and for organising the  whole enterprise down to the tiniest details, as otherwise chaos would  reign and nothing could ever work. Isn’t it good to know that that no  human beings are in charge of us and our world? At our present  evolutionary level, one shudders to think what the result of that would  be.

To get a taste of what happens when the males of our  species are in charge, as they have been for a very long time, look at  the state of our world and you can’t help seeing the disastrous  consequences of this reign. Mother Earth raped, robbed and plundered of  her most precious resources is the legacy of the patriarchy and male  dominance. All of it was carried out for material gains and with a total  lack of care and consideration for our beloved planet and its weaker  inhabitants, human as well as those of the animal, vegetable and mineral  kingdoms. Experiencing first hand the results of this kind of  irresponsible human behaviour and the damage and suffering caused by it,  that precisely has been the educational value behind the patriarchy.

It  came into being so that in the fullness of time ever more of us would  have had enough of the mismanagement of Mother Earth’s abundance. With  the help and will of God and the Angels we would then roll up our  sleeves, draw the learning from humankind’s mistakes of the past and set  about doing better. By now, there are encouraging signs that this is  happening and to my mind there is no need for despair, as assistance  from the Highest levels of life is with us and forever will be, to show  us the way of making good and healing our planet and all its kingdoms.  To enable our race to attend to the many lessons we and our world  needed, the wise ones have always been watching, steering and guiding us  from the spiritual background of life. Even through the darkest and  most difficult times they were there and drew especially close, as they  will do in all Eternity.

Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘In The Beginning Was The Word’
 
[*=center]‘The Eternal Light’ 

Extract from ‘Seeking Dominion - Over Whom?’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Always so uplifting Cj, the Big Picture is beautiful described here in your thread. Too often I think of it as my life, my path and you bring us all together, our race. Our mission, our goodness. I'm really glad I read this, that you give us this. I might be breaking down sometimes without your uplifting. So important to see beyond what hurts to another time, another person, another world. I'm listening because I really need this, thank you.


----------



## Courtjester

*The Natural End Of All Religions*
​ 
As pointed out many times in other parts of my jottings, in the New Age all religions will go from our world and that for the simple reason that there will no longer be any need for them. Considering how much misery and suffering they have brought and still are doing to this day, this gives us plenty of grounds for rejoicing. 

Isn’t it sad that the teachings of the religions of our world and the Christian ones in particular contain such a rich store and diversity of gems of spiritual truth and that to this day far too many of them are still misunderstood and misinterpreted? What a pity that the spiritual progress of so many of the remaining religions is unnecessarily hampered by too narrow a field of vision. 

Fortunately, there have always been groups and associations on both sides of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, who were and still are genuinely working with the Highest levels of life for the blessing and healing of us and our world. With hindsight it is easy to see that what those who failed to pursue this aim did not understand was that true religion is a matter of the heart and never had anything to do with dogma and creed. The only concern of true religion is the re-establishment and reinforcement of humankind’s heart relationship with our Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. 

An essential part of the learning curve of the patriarchy lessons was that with the passing of time its religions, with their all-male Divinity, suppressed ever more forcefully the wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother. Without this, all these religions could hope to achieve was putting a roof on the structure of their belief systems because they ignored the fact that of necessity the teachings of the legends of their scriptures were in truth based on and had their origin in the spiritual/esoteric background of life. Without this any religion lacks the necessary foundation that acknowledges humankind’s true reality, origin and home, the world of spirit and light, from which all myths and legends of the past once emerged. 

Only when the human soul’s spiritual beliefs finally rest in a deep inner understanding of God’s true nature and its own, can total and unconditional love and respect, tolerance and understanding for all life and the One who created it grow organically from what our inner guidance intuitively tells us what is true. Only when our faith is based on this foundation and has established and embedded itself deep in our hearts and souls, can the temple of healing and peace that exists on the inner plane of life manifest itself in our earthly self and rise from there into the Heavens.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
 
Extract from ‘The Natural End Of All Religions’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> Always so uplifting Cj, the Big Picture is beautiful described here in your thread. Too often I think of it as my life, my path and you bring us all together, our race. Our mission, our goodness. I'm really glad I read this, that you give us this. I might be breaking down sometimes without your uplifting. So important to see beyond what hurts to another time, another person, another world. I'm listening because I really need this, thank you.



Thank you, dear Pandora. I feel the same about Aquarius’ writings. They aim to help us peer beyond the end of our noses into the higher and highest realities of life, so our faith and trust in the goodness of life can be restored. To my mind, they are succeeding. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Gullibility – Humankind’s Greatest Enemy Of Past Ages*
​ 
To find a better understanding of the present so that we may learn from it, from time to time we need to take a closer look at the past. The age we are leaving behind is the Age of Pisces. Pisces is a mutable Water sign that is co-ruled by the expansive and mighty Jupiter and the deceptive, nebulous and devious Neptune. One of our race’s most formidable enemies in times gone by has been gullibility. This was particularly strongly felt during the Age of Pisces from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. With hindsight it is easy to see that not much else could have happened under the influence of the combined forces of the energies of the sign’s two vast planetary rulers. Under their rulership the Piscean age turned into a time of blind faith and deceptions, cruelty and suffering which one part of humankind inflicted upon another on an ever grander scale. 

When one considers that Jupiter is also the sole ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of the raconteur and storyteller, the gullible and dogmatic conman and gambler of the zodiac, it does no longer come as a surprise that religious differences of opinion supplied the main reasons/excuses for humankind’s insatiable appetite for warmongering. The lethal combination of these Sagittarian characteristics found their worst expressions in the excesses of the patriarchal religions with their ever more brutal and vicious suppression of all traces of the wisdom of the feminine. The centuries of the rule of the Inquisition and of witch hunting come to mind. Their legacy haunts the consciousness of our race to this day. 

There is every reason for us to rejoice, as this sad phase of humankind’s development is definitely over and the age of enlightenment and spiritual freedom, the Age of Aquarius, is with us. It is here to stay for a very long time, as it takes the Earth nearly 26,000 years to complete one of the cycles that moves it through the twelve signs of the zodiac. Such a cycle is known as one Great Year. Each sign the Earth passes through represents one Great Month, which lasts for rather more than 2,000 years. The unique character of each one of these months strongly influences all creatures and happenings on our planet.

At the same time the Great Months are also indicators of the Ages of Humankind, as I prefer to call them. No-one can tell exactly when one of them ends and a new one begins. All we know is that by now the Age of Aquarius is with us. When you observe our world more closely, you will be able to see for yourself how the energies of this sign are influencing everything in our world ever more strongly, although the remnants of the effects of the preceding age of Pisces are still with us. As hard as they are to shake off, individually and collectively they have to be dealt with by all of us. 

Extract from ‘Gullibility – Humankind’s  Greatest Enemy Of Past Ages’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

gullible . . .  I used to picture heart wide open.


 I'd like to share my inspiration, a man I discovered the last few years. 

[video=youtube_share;w2XPaqYwLkI]http://youtu.be/w2XPaqYwLkI[/video] 

I met him last spring, he is a powerful spirit, not without faults, very human.


----------



## Courtjester

*What Happens When Someone Dies?*
​
I would like to share with you  something from a White Eagle teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris  October/November 2013 under the heading ‘What the Saints Give Up’. By  capturing its essence and adding my own intuitive understanding, I hope  that together we may be able to shed some light into this shadowy corner  of our existence. Here is what our spirit guides would like to tell you through me:

At  the moment you pass from the physical plane of life you move for a time  into the inner world. When we, your guides and helpers in the world of  light, speak to you of an inner world, forget about thinking of this as a  state of annihilation or pain. Nothing could be further from the truth.  The inner world is one of light and enfoldment, for taking stock and  seeing your own soul from God’s perspective. Those who have arrived in  the inner world find that their bodies, surroundings and all the things  that are there manifest themselves in forms that are as solid and real  as those in the physical world. We want to make it quite clear to you  that ours is a living world that has nothing in common with a valley of  death. It is vibrant and teeming with life that you cannot see during  your times on the Earth plane.

 The only difference between your present world and the inner one is  that, when a soul enters the latter, one of the layers of perception,  known as the veil of consciousness,  is removed. This is a shield that  acts like a bandage or blindfold during your stays on the Earth plane.  Once again you become aware of God’s true nature and your own as a being  of light, who has all Eternity in which to grow and evolve through  learning and exploring life on all its levels. There is no judgement  day, merely a time for taking stock, when you yourself with the help of  the ministering Angels assess your most recent lifetime and all previous  ones. Knowing who you truly are, you are bound to have some regrets  about missed opportunities to express your true nature. In your sadness  about not having been kinder, more loving and tolerant towards all life,  you promise yourself to do better as soon as new occasions for doing so  arise.  

New hope rises in you when the Angels explain to you the things that are  of real importance. In a gentle and merciful manner they draw your  attention to the things you are meant to learn during each one of your  sojourns on the Earth plane. Every time you have sufficiently absorbed  of its lessons, there follows for you a period of resting in a state of  perfect happiness and bliss, which you would call Heaven. As time does  not exist on the inner level, we would give a wrong impression by saying  that before reincarnating a soul remains there for a hundred, three  hundred or maybe even a thousand years in Earth time, if it is going to  reappear in earthly life again at all.  

Because in our world there is no time the way you understand this  concept in earthly terms, it is impossible for us to explain the idea of  Eternity to you. Time and space are parts of the illusions that are  real only in humankind’s earthly mind with its purely logical and  rational thinking capabilities. You can easily verify the truth of this  in your meditations, for example by imagining yourself ten thousand  years or so back and asking your Highest Self to help you relive one of  those lifetimes. Memories of experiences that once helped your soul to  grow remain the property of your consciousness forever and can be lived  again at will, although everything that ever happened to you and your  present world did so in the vastness of the Eternal now. 

Whether you can grasp these things depends on the level of your present  awareness of God’s true nature and your own, and the purpose and meaning  of your existences on the Earth plane. Whenever you think of God as the  ultimate and highest level of life and meditate on this, the power of  your thoughts lifts you into the heights. Rising into the light at the  apex of the spiritual mountain of life, you are then bathed in God’s  Eternal power and glory. Knowing that you are in God and God is in you,  you become aware that on this level of life past and future, heights and  depths are no more. A feeling of warmth, harmony and love begins to  fill your heart and flows from there through every cell of your being,  soothing and healing all of them. Wherever some cells are in need of it,  they are restored to normal and healthy functioning. 

This kind of meditation takes you into the dimension of supreme or  cosmic consciousness of which many of the scientists of your world to  this day believe that it does not exist. They too will understand in due  course.

Extract from ‘What Happens When Someone Dies?’

‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> . . . I'd like to share my inspiration, a man I discovered the last few years. . .



*The Apples Of My Tree*​ 
All my writings are meditations and prayers of thanksgiving for the miracle and the wonder of the gift of this life: yours, mine, and all life. If one wishes to reach the soul of another, one’s offering has to come from one’s own heart and soul. That is where all my writings have their origin. Each one is a labour of love and devotion, a prayer to God and the Angels for the blessing and healing of ourselves, each other and our world. It is worth our while to remind ourselves frequently that life never owes us anything. Hasn’t it given us life itself and everything that is in it? It is up to all of us individually to see what we can make out of our lives and whether any of what it has ever brought us makes sense and has enriched us in some way.

By endeavouring to find a better understanding of what Earth life is all about and sharing our knowledge with those around us, everyone can play an important part in bringing about the end of all suffering for us and our world. On the Earth plane we have been given a very precious gift and that is freedom of choice. Because of this, life at all times presents us with choices. It is up to each one of us whether we wish to continue to suffer blindly or – through learning all we can about life and finding a new understanding of it – put an end to our own suffering and through this eventually also that of our world. Having done a big enough share of the former, I finally came to the conclusion to dedicate the rest of this lifetime to the latter. With the help of my jottings, which include the Astro Files, I am releasing myself ever more from the prison of darkness of my own ignorance. Anyone who is ready to do the same for themselves and is willing to share my observations and insights with me, is welcome to do so.

The knowledge of who and what we truly are can set each one of us free. As we accept the responsibility for ourselves, each other and everything that is in our world, we take charge not only of our own lives and destiny, but also of that of our whole race. Whether we influence them negatively or positively is entirely in everybody’s own hands. By sharing whatever gifts have been bestowed upon us, each is required to freely and willingly play their part in making our world a better place for all lifeforms that shares it with us.  What is now before you is a small part of my contribution. Through sharing with you what my life’s experiences have taught me I hope to repay a tiny fraction of my debt of gratitude to the Universe. As I do not want to repeat myself endlessly, I would herewith like to draw special attention to the fact that it is always my own beliefs, views and insights into life that I am writing about. Whether you wish to take any of it on board is for you and your inner consciousness to decide.

Extract from ‘The Apples Of My Tree’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

"veil of consciousness"

 "Time and space are parts of the illusions that are real only in humankind’s earthly mind"

Once I think I read in your writings that one cannot know the future, yes? Do you believe our subconscious can know the future as it might know the past revealed Cj?


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> . . . Once I think I read in your writings that one cannot know the future, yes? Do you believe our subconscious can know the future as it might know the past revealed Cj?



Dear Pandora – I do not think it would be desirable for us to know either the future or too much of the past. I believe that the veil of consciousness is there for our protection because, if we had to live with the conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the things we have been capable of doing, we would find it impossible to live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time, so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will always lead us to where it is for our highest good and greatest joy to move next. 

Although have difficulties living the way John Denver suggests, I share the feelings he expressed in:

*Sweet Surrender*
Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

[video=youtube_share;DEIdmsenqLg]http://youtu.be/DEIdmsenqLg[/video]

* * *​


----------



## Pandora

_ "I believe that we are here at this particular time, so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will always lead us to where it is for our highest good and greatest joy to move next."
_
I believe I have found this to be true, that knowing what will happen teaches us to trust the goodness. Thanks Cj I'm going to keep your quote to remind me.

Thank you for the song too :smile:


----------



## Courtjester

*Each Searching For Their Own Truth*
​ 
Being thoroughly fed up with the deviousness and deception, lying and cheating of the Piscean Age, has prepared us and our world to seek a better understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth by re-establishing our direct connection with our Creator through our inner guidance by the living God within. The knowledge that comes to us from there is not of the kind that can be imbibed by book-learning alone. Because spiritual wisdom and understanding is a constantly expanding living organism, it is impossible to find God’s ultimate truth in any kind of book, as by the time of its appearance it is likely to be outdated already. And as on top of this, everyone’s perception of truth varies slightly from everybody else’s, clearly it is best to set off in search of our own truth. 

In prayers, meditations and quiet reflections our consciousness tunes itself like a transmitter/receiver station – which in truth it is – into the wavelengths of the Highest. Through regularly entering into the silence within, God’s sacred understanding of things begins to reveal itself to us. This truth is so elusive that it is almost impossible to capture and describe in words. We need to break through the limitations of our minds and the many false perceptions of our small earthly self, so that we can become one with the Universal wisdom of the Great Mother and the Cosmic intelligence of the Great Father. They alone can take us into their knowingness and that simply cannot be expressed in earthly terms and languages. 

However, when one looks back over the centuries and millennia and watches humankind’s spiritual development, it is not hard to see that the religions of our world were specifically designed to stop us from becoming mystics and seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and truth before the time for doing so had come. Although finding it is humankind’s birthright and destiny, an enterprise of such vast proportions could only succeed when sufficient numbers of us and also our whole world had matured into spiritual adulthood, and when the Cosmic energies were right, which they are now that we have entered the Age of Aquarius.

To serve the purpose of keeping us away from too intimate a relationship with God, of necessity the religions of the past were organised ones and of the head. In contrast to this, the faith of the Aquarian Age is of the heart and has nothing to do with institutions and organisations. It is the kindness and compassion that is felt in our hearts and souls for the suffering of the whole of humankind, Mother Earth and all her kingdoms. Our new religion is a deep and abiding love for our Creator that is accompanied by an unshakeable trust in His/Her goodness and ability to heal every wound and make all crooked corners straight again for each one of God’s erring children of the Earth. 

Extract from ‘Each Searching For Their Own Truth’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Mysticism Versus Science*
​ 
As soon as the mystic side of our nature stirs from its slumbers, we begin to realise that God is in everything, that God is life itself and all life is God, constantly changing, growing and evolving into ever more beautiful and sophisticated lifeforms. As this enables us to recognise and honour God’s presence in everything we encounter, we no longer have any need for organised religions. With the passing of time the whole of Creation becomes our church and place for worshipping and communing with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. 

Before all this can happen, in occasional moments of great clarity a yearning and longing feeling grows in us ever more powerfully that there must be things that are beyond the reach of humankind’s earthly understanding and perception. We then begin to ask ourselves whether there could be higher concepts and ideals that are so elusive that earthly minds have difficulties grasping them, as they can only be experienced as feeling in the depths of our hearts and souls.

To enable us to be strong and courageous enough to act as a pioneer and lightbringer for the Aquarian Age, we need to put our inner guidance or intuition, the mind of our Highest Self, in charge and that at all times. This is the only authority in the whole of Creation that will never tell us something wrong or lead us astray. It knows the answers to all our questions and with any kind of problem it is always willing to show us a good way of solving it by reaching wise decisions. 

Our higher mind is situated at the back of our heads and the intellect or Earth mind at the front. When we constantly work with the higher mind, it gradually takes over our whole being. Only when this has taken place, will there be peace between our two minds, as the arguments of the earthly mind that often sounded so sane and right in the past will have stopped.  The pull between the two minds ceases and the balance of our whole being is restored when the earthly mind has fully surrendered itself to the Christ mind of its indwelling spirit and acts as its humble and obedient servant. 

The astrological sign Gemini is dedicated to the development of the small earthly self’s mind with its logical, rational and analytical capabilities. Sagittarius is its polar opposite in the zodiac, where we discover our superconscious faculties and start building them up. The legendary twins of mythology represent these two aspects of human nature that are active and alive in all human souls. It is not hard to recognise Gemini as the earthly twin and Sagittarius as its heavenly counterpart. Most souls born into both these signs are intelligent, lively, active and greatly interested in mental pursuits. During a lifetime in Gemini the soul is still mostly involved with earthly matters. 

By the time it reaches Sagittarius its interests – especially from midlife onwards – begin to turn to higher concerns, for example the religions and philosophies of our world. While many a soul in Gemini happily remains on the surface of things, carelessly flitting from one experience to another, Sagittarians who have developed at least a degree of spiritual awareness are likely to choose subjects of a more expansive nature that question and query further and deeper into things. The nature and scope of the Sagittarian’s journeying and activities, mental, spiritual and otherwise is likely to be wider and their studies more profound than the ones Gemini would be interested in.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Gemini’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
 
Extract from ‘Mysticism Versus Science’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is A Mystic?*
​ 
According to the Oxford dictionary mystic means: ‘a) spiritually allegorical or symbolic; occult, esoteric; of hidden meaning, mysterious; mysterious and awe-inspiring. And that b) a mystic is one who seeks, by contemplation and self-surrender, to obtain union with or absorption into the Deity, or one who believes in spiritual apprehension of truths beyond the understanding [of ordinary mortals].’ 

So, there we have it. If mystics are people who probe into the less known and mysterious aspects of life, those that have not yet been fully explored by humankind, then they are probably not as far removed from what science is doing on a different level of life, than some of our scientists seem to think. What these people do not yet realise is that at a certain point mysticism and science converge. They too no doubt will find this out in the fullness of time. And when the two aspects eventually come together and officially join forces, even greater progress will be possible in the understanding of the scientific working of God’s Creation than in the past. This is what happened through the efforts of people like Darwin, Newton and Einstein – to name but three – when they acted as channels for the wisdom of the Divine and brought it down to the Earth for the benefit of all.

Why else would Einstein have spoken of ‘that Cosmic religious feeling’ he experienced whilst contemplating the underlying order of the physical Universe? Enlightened people like him have always appeared in our world from time to time, so they could be used as channels of the Divine to light the way and ensure humankind’s scientific progress, in spite of any kind of opposition – no matter how powerful it may have been at the time.  

Some believe that there are two different types of science, a spiritual and a mundane one, one of which is superior to the other, but that at some stage the two will come together. In my view, they already are one and always have been. All any of our scientists could ever do was grapple with and search for a better understanding of God’s Creation and the laws that rule all life within them. Whether any scientist is as yet aware of this or not, from its earliest beginnings those involved in science could only wrestle with unravelling the mysteries of the Cosmos, trying to explain them to themselves and then to the rest of us.    

Until a scientist has woken up to the awareness of God’s true nature and their own, the success of their scientific endeavours is likely to remain restricted. For as long as the masculine and feminine aspects of our nature remain detached from each other, we are likely to have difficulties in perceiving our world for what it truly is and our role in it as a humble receiver/transmitter station for the wisdom of the Divine. I believe that in due course even the last one of our scientists will wake up from their spiritual slumbers and turn into a mystic and seeker. At that point they too will let go of their cherished false beliefs, prejudices and pre-conceived ideas that to this day abound in the individual and collective consciousness of our world, which at present are holding them back from fulfilling their highest potential.

From ‘What Is A Mystic?’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*No Inspiration Without Perspiration*
​ 
Darwin, Newton’s and Einstein are living proof that scientists can be mystics at the same time, that a mystic does not have to be a person who functions through their feminine side only, and that scientists do not have to work exclusively with either the masculine or the feminine aspect of their nature. That no doubt is why they could become as influential and influential as their work has remained to this day. I believe that as earthlings no-one can become truly inspired until finally our masculine and feminine, higher and lower parts of our nature have been brought together and have learnt to harmoniously function as one, the way all aspects of our Creator do.

Nothing truly worth having in the arts, sciences, mysticism and all other human fields of endeavour has ever been achieved on the Earth plane without someone’s sacrifices, hard work on many levels of their being, blood, sweat and tears, often literally and not only metaphorically. When asked how he worked, Einstein replied: ‘I grope.’ On another occasion he confessed: ‘I think and think for months and years. Ninety-nine times, the conclusion is false. The hundredth time, I am right.’ This is because after toiling for months and years on end and wrestling with a scientific problem, the same as in any other field of endeavour, the solution may come to us when we least expect it in a flash of inspiration that has its origin in the highest. Einstein, as well as Darwin and Newton, may have been spiritually sufficiently advanced to humbly accept that the touch of genius that crowned their work was not achieved by their earthly self, but that it was given through this channel by the wise ones in charge of us and our world on the Highest levels of life. 

No pain, no gain. No cross, no crown. No sweet without sweat. Success never comes easily. There is no pleasure without pain or as the American inventor Thomas Alva Edison once put it: ‘Genius is ninety-nine percent perspiration and one percent inspiration!’ The manifold expressions of this rudimentary fact shows that once it was well known to everybody that before one could expect anything out of life, one had to have plenty of input into it. The Universal laws see to it that unless someone has sufficient positive input into it, that person has no right to expect a great deal out of it. Why is it that so many these days, especially among the young, do not seem to be aware that life is a gift from the Universe that owes us nothing and that we owe life everything? 

Wise parents see to it that their offspring, when venturing forth into life on their own, are equipped with the knowledge of the Cosmic laws and that because of them:



Every right brings a duty in its wake. 
We are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts words and actions. 
Every action causes a reaction. 
What we send out into life sooner or later without fail finds its way back to us. 
 
Such parents are among the awakened ones who know that there is a great deal more to humankind and our world than is commonly known to the mass of people thus far. They are happy enough to let those who do not yet know any better get on with following any kind of herd and allowing themselves to be led like sheep by whatever authority sets itself up to rule over them. In due course these inexperienced souls will also become aware of their true nature and then join the ever growing throng of those who are opening their whole being to the higher and highest creative forces of the Universe and Its intelligence. 

Extract from ‘No Inspiration Without Perspiration’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*You Are Special*
​ 
Every human soul has been provided by our Creator with a different set of gifts and talents. They have taken many lifetimes to develop and it is important to be grateful for them, to take good care of them and further develop them, to the best of our ability. The whole range of that which has been bestowed upon us produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. The entire human race is like a room that is filled with billions of musical instruments. Listening to the symphony they are producing together, it may seem to us as if some of the instruments in some way sounded better than ours. Don’t be disturbed by this, because it’s due to the fact that every instruments is a unique creation, to ensure that no-one matches exactly anyone else’s sound. No matter how hard they may try, it’s impossible!

We are all tiny particles of a vast whole, and the functioning of one is as important as that of all the others for the wellbeing of the whole. Every single one is rare and precious in the eyes of the One who created us. And whatever we imagine this being to be, even the greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we and our world cannot have appeared out of nowhere. Our Creator holds the Great Plan of life in His/Her loving hands and designed us to be exactly the way we are. 

We are not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or cosmic joke. We are in this life so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that is the way the Great White Spirit, who is our true Father/Mother, loves us and wants us to be. We all contain the seed of perfection, but all we have to do is give of the best we are capable of. Doing this in all situations, we gradually bring forth ever more of our Divine qualities from within the very core of our own being. 

Wherever we may find ourselves, we are always at the right time in the right spot. We are there so that we can do our share of making our planet a better, happier, more peaceful and beautiful place for all its inhabitants, especially ourselves. Each one of us was created to fulfil one specific task on the Earth plane. Some kind of a job that can only be carried out by us and which is rightfully ours is waiting to be found by us. For this purpose it is essential that we follow the inner guidance that reveals itself to us through the world of our feelings and our natural inclinations. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime to dream and pursue our own dreams and not those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us – even our parents or grandparents. 

To paraphrase a confirmation of the above that came to me in a White Eagle Teaching in Stella Polaris December 2010/January 2011 as part of ‘A Message of Love and Hope and Trust’: ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God in everyday life and think of God in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate and bring God to the community in which you live. As your responsibility towards the people you serve increases, the wisdom and knowledge you will be allowed access to does the same. God is with you and you are instruments and channels of the blessing and healing power of its Divine and infinite spirit.’ 

Extract from ‘You Are Special’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*How About Stealing Someone’s Ideas?*
​ 
Do you believe that ideas can be stolen? Yes, according to earthly laws this is possible and an offence, but not in relation to the laws of the Universe. Let me explain: Potentially, all of us are transmitter/receiver stations of the Highest intelligence and our earthly minds are its extensions and an integral part of it. The Father/Mother Creator’s consciousness is the source not only of spiritual ideas but also of all others. The fire of the Gods that were the main theme of many of the ancient legends of our world were one of its symbolisms. 

The ideas that come to any one of us at any given moment are this fire and every last one of its sparks belongs to God and therefore to everybody. No idea could ever be only one person’s property, because they freely float in the etheric to be picked up by all who are ready to receive them. Esoteric cosmology recognises the etheric as a plane other than the physical one. It is perceived as a subtle state of consciousness that transcends the physical aspect of life.

Now, if one of these days, I came across an idea that someone said they had written an article or a quote, maybe a book about some of the ideas that in the course of my development came through me, my first reaction would be: ‘Great that the ideas are spreading!’ If that person was seeking personal fame and fortune, I’d wish them well and be glad that the ideas would in this way be brought to the attention of a wider audience.  If this is what their Highest Self wants them to do, who would I be to argue with that? Whatever they are doing, it’s their Karma, so I’d wish them all the best.

Naturally, I am well aware of the fact that if we make use of any idea or a quotation to pass it off as our own, when it is not, in terms of copyright and legality this amounts to plagiarism or theft of intellectual property. As you know by now, I am not in pursuit of moneymaking, fame or glory. All I am interested in is the spiritual advancement of the human race and the wellbeing of our whole world. So, if someone tried to gain personal glory or credit from what they have ‘stolen’ from me, as far as I am concerned, the only problem – for them, not for me – I can see is the negative Karma they are creating for themselves by pretending they are something they are not.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Apples From My Tree’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Megookin

Writing; A Fishing Story

Writing is like fishing; some days are busy and bountiful where the fish come one after another; and others no matter how long you try, you go home empty handed.  The trick is to know when the fish are biting and find something else to do on the days they aren’t.

As far as that goes, this is applicable to about everything in life: productivity, relationships, etc.


----------



## Courtjester

*On The Wings Of Love*
​ 
I believe that all ideas have their origin on the Highest level of life and that vast amounts of them are at any given moment floating on the etheric level of the great ocean of life. There they can be picked up free of charge at any given time by anyone who is ready to understand and receive them. When the time is right for certain ideas that can help us and our world forward on the evolutionary spiral of life, they are set afloat in the ocean from where after a while they make their appearance on the Earth plane through someone.

Apart from Mercury Pegasus is a metaphor for this creative process. Pegasus is a winged horse, a symbol of the writer’s imagination, as it rises above the clouds that surround the Earth, to fly among the stars. The blue part of the picture represents the Great ocean of life and the fish are the creative ideas that swim in it in great abundance. Having risen from the ocean, the fish ride on Pegasus’ back and in this way they are helping him to bring the ideas into expression, so that they can be understood and of use on the Earth plane where humankind dwells.

The story of Pegasus was a favourite theme in Greek art and literature. The young God was a jolly, kind and light-hearted creature, a sort of emissary between Earth and Olympus, who loved to frolic and skip around, sometimes in the heavenly fields but just as much in earthly life. Sometimes he was also depicted as skimming over the waters that had given birth to him. During a singing contest between the Pierises and the Muses, Mount Helicon swelled in pleasure. 

The winged horse’s father was Poseidon, the Greek God of water and the sea. His Roman counterpart was Neptune. Poseidon was also considered to be the Lord or husband of the Earth. It was on his orders that one fine day Pegasus struck the mountain with his hooves and told it to return to its normal size. Helicon obeyed and oh wonder and miracle! A spring gushed forth from the spot where Pegasus had struck that to this day is known as the Hippocrene or Horse Spring. Its water was thought to have magic powers and that anyone who drank from it would be gifted with the art of poetry.

Nowadays the name Pegasus is used figuratively speaking for poetic genius. The winged horse is the symbol of the inspiration that can and does carry writers into the realms of the stars, i.e. to the Highest Star, where all creative ideas have their origin. The horse stands for the writer’s ability to lift themselves and their readers, with the help of their imagination, above the Earth plane. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Navigating  The Ocean Of Life’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Wherever the wind of change may yet wish to take you from now on, never blindly believe what anyone says or writes. Know that we all have our very own built-in finely tuned and highly reliable lie-detector that is specially designed to help us discriminate right from wrong and truths from untruths, and use this instrument to your heart’s content. When listening to and/or reading anything, pay attention to your intuitions that emerge through the world of your feelings. The wise one within speaks to all of us in this way. Only if your inner teacher or guru, the living God within, says: ‘This is right!’, then for you it is right, even though it may not be so for anybody else. 

When working as a channel for the Divine, there is no need to make a big song and dance about it. Do not seek praise and don’t avoid blame. Just follow your inner guidance and keep on working for the highest good and the greatest joy of all, in keeping with its instructions. Even if someone planted us in the backwoods of some distant country and far removed from civilisation, our light would keep on shining so brightly that the Angels and the Masters of the world of light could not miss you. They know all of us and never leave anyone’s side, constantly on the alert and ready to support and guide us. As they are under instructions to stay in the background, that’s what they do until one of us calls for their assistance. That’s why they are aware of what each one of us is doing at any given time. They are the ones who decide which ones of people who quietly go their way and day by day give of their love with kindness, compassion, gentleness and in a peaceful manner, without expecting anything in return, are chosen for the higher and highest tasks. 

These wise ones in charge of us notice when one of us even in their smallest endeavours makes God the full focal point of their attention, which quite naturally promotes the awakening of the highest aspects of our nature, the God part. Nothing in life matters as much as this, because only when the living God within us comes alive can it show us how to carry out our work on the Earth plane to the highest point of our abilities and consciousness. By reaching this our inner centre the negative things in our life right themselves on their own. The heart is God’s dwelling place in all of us and this is the place where the Christ Spirit has been waiting to be born and to grow and expand to its full power and love, wisdom, truth and knowledge. The infant Jesus in the manger is a symbol of this process. 

The mark of true healers and lightbringers is the ability to reach out and call into action the blessing and healing power of the Highest on the Earth plane from within their own loving hearts. With this they are capable of touching the hearts and souls of all their siblings in the human family. Such people are easily recognised by the light that shines from their eyes and the vibrations that exude from their auras. Because they have become channels through which the light of the Christ Spirit flows into everything they touch, they require nothing else. This energy radiates from the healer’s heart into their eyes, voices and touch, and the blessing and healing power of the Christ works through them, just like it did in the Jesus legend, to comfort the sorrowful and heal the sick, and to bless and heal, save and redeem all of us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
Extract from ‘Christ, the Great Healer’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World
*
*Sowing The Wind And Reaping The Whirlwind*

​Hosea  8:7 from the Old Testament strikes an early warning note: ‘They have  sown the wind and they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor  an ear to yield meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat  it.’ This teaching has not just one but two hidden esoteric meanings.  First it refers to the law of Karma, i.e. what we send out into the  world must return to us. But that is by no means all there is to it. In  keeping with the Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us  creates on the Earth plane through their thought processes and the  actions following them increases and gathers ever more strength and  momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most  urgent need is taking charge of our thought processes and learning to  control them. Constant practice alone can help us to become its masters  rather than its servants.


May the orgies of destruction  during World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden  – in particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of  how Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the  consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies  and ensured that the civilian population had to reap the bitter harvest  of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor wrote  about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic quality to  it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city and a symbol of baroque  humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained all the  worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an  absolutely exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century  warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day  are walking on the warpath. We need to consider that with any event on  the Earth plane there is always more than can be seen by our earthly  eyes. The world around us is a reflection and an outer manifestation of  the inner realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around  us, we do well to remind ourselves that manmade and natural disasters  alike are part of the Universal justice of the law of Karma. How can we  as individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance  of our world?’ A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this in their prayers and meditations ask for the radiance of the  Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls  of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help  them with their awakening.


Every war our world has ever  seen has been proof of the fact that one fire cannot be extinguished by  another. All  this can achieve is creating more of the same. Humankind’s  long history of warfare is a clear demonstration of how the Universal  laws saw to it that the destructive forces of war always did indeed  return to us and our world. They did this with a force that time and  again had multiplied. The destructiveness and callousness of the two  World Wars bear witness of this. During the review of this chapter, at  the beginning of September 2013, the warmongers in our midst are again  flexing the muscles of their ever more sophisticated war machinery,  rearing to have yet another go.

Have we, as a race, not  learnt anything from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge  blind to the spiritual background of our earthly existence and the  Universal laws that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are  they merely pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one  of our thoughts, words and actions? Independent of whether their  intention is for good and for evil purposes, each one of them causes a  reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends out into our world, it can  do nothing but eventually return to its sender and that with constantly  increasing strength. Love is the law of life and pretending blindness is  an even greater transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

From ‘Sowing The Wind’ and ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’

‘War and Peace between Nations’

If you are among those who wish that peace should come to our world, please share this with as many people as possible.

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Putting Our World Right*
​ 
There once was a very lively and intelligent little girl who showed an astonishingly early talent for geography. Could she have been a geographer in a previous lifetime? Who knows? One fine day, to keep her busy for an hour or two, her mother made her a jigsaw puzzle from a map of the world. To the mother’s surprise, after no more than a quarter of an hour the daughter presented her with the assembled map. The mother could hardly believe her eyes, so she asked the little girl: ‘How could you put the puzzle together so quickly? I don’t think I could have done that.’

‘Well, Mummy,’ replied the girl, ‘when you were cutting the map of the world into pieces I noticed that it had a picture of a little girl, just like me, on the other side. When I put all pieces of the girl together, the picture of the whole world came right. It was that simple.’

When someone succeeds in putting the pieces of the puzzle of their own life together, their perception of the world and their place in it changes. Everything begins to make sense and the complete picture of what life truly is about begins to reveal itself in all its beauty and splendour. We then slowly but surely become aware that our planet is a pleasant and agreeable, beautiful and wholesome place, after all. 

As our comprehension of God’s nature and our own steadily grows, our consciousness expands and we start to see the whole picture. It then comes ever clearer in our minds that the many nasty things that to this day are happening in our world are necessary, because they represent vital lessons for us and our whole race, the settling of some people-s karmic debts, and the balancing of spiritual accounts. 

This brings us the realisation that our world is a good place, after all and that we and everything else in it have always rested safely in the loving hands of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. It is then no longer difficult to grasp that our world and everything that is in it, including us, was indeed created by the ideas of the Great Father’s mind and brought into being through His will and power and the wisdom and love of the Great Mother. Isn’t it wonderful that none of the many misinterpretations the Divine wisdom had to endure in bygone ages could change one iota of its truth?

To sum things up, what applies for putting the fragments of the girls’ pictures together is valid for any one of us. As soon as we take possession of all aspects of our nature, so they can join forces and begin to work together, the spiritual background of life becomes visible. To our astonishment we then find that the picture of our world comes right and regardless of how much we may in the past have griped and groaned about the state of our world. Our perception corrects itself and we recognise that there is and never was anything wrong with Earth life and our planet’s most troublesome inhabitants, humankind. There no longer is any reason for doubting that all along we and our world have been resting safely in our Creator’s loving hands, cared for, guided and protected by the will of the Great Father and the wisdom and love of the Great Mother. 

Ari Ziskind wrote: ‘Anyone who thinks they can solve the worlds problems is a fool.’ How right he was, for when it comes to putting our world in order there is nothing for it but turning to ourselves. The only way we can alter our world is through changing ourselves or rather our understanding of it. When this has happened, our picture comes right on its own. And because of our oneness on the inner level of life, what is done for one affects us all. The corollary of this is that when we change ourselves, our whole race and our world does the same.

In case you are now wondering why there is still so much ugliness in our world, I would say to you: ‘Try to imagine the frustration of the Great artist, our Creator, if the work was ever going to be finished because it had reached perfection. There would be nothing for Him/Her to do any more and that is unthinkable, as any creative artist is sure to confirm.  The wonder and magic of all evolution, as well as its original purpose, is that everything will always continue to grow, develop and move forwards, and that includes us and our world.’

Carrying the world on our shoulders was never meant to be humankind’s work but belongs to the one who created us and our world. Putting our inner house in order is all that is required from us. Once this has happened and the picture of our world has righted itself in our perception, we can see for ourselves that our Creator is fulfilling the job in hand exceedingly well. With the greatest of care and patience, wisdom and love all things come together at the right moment.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Changing The World*

Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world. 

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

We do well to remind ourselves frequently that the Universe loves us and that with the help and the will of God all things are possible, and that miracles and wonders can and do happen at every moment of every day. It’s just that sometimes we have to be willing to co-operate in practical and down-to-Earth ways, to help it along. When all is said and done, the law of Karma is part of the love of our Divine parents. It is the law of love and that knows nothing of punishment. All it does it does is teaching, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding and our consciousness expands. For this reason each new lifetime brings for all of us many possibilities for resolving any outstanding issues we have brought with us from previous lifetimes, as well as for healing relationships, redeeming ourselves and making good the harm and suffering we once cause for ourselves and others. 

We are in the middle of a healing miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions. And the closer we work together with God and the Angels, the more likely it is that miracles shall be worked through us and for ourselves and our world. As the Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:11-12: ‘Believe that I am with my Father and my Father is with me, and if not, believe because of the works. Truly, truly I say to you: those who believe in me shall do the works which I do, and even greater than these things they shall do, because I am going to my Father. And whatever you ask in my name, I will do it for you.’ Already the promised miracles are unfolding before everybody’s own eyes, right here and now. And all of us are expected to make their contribution to this the grandest spectacle of all times, which is the rebirth of humankind into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. 

Extract from ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The Universal  Christ tells us through the legend of the Master Jesus in the Bible’s  St. John 13:34-35: ‘A new commandment I give you: that you love one  another; just as I have loved you, that you also love one another. By  this everybody shall know that you are my disciples, if you have love  one for another.’ This single commandment does away with the need for  all others. When we have learnt to love from the level of our soul, the  way the Christ Spirit has always loved us and forever will, we no longer  need anyone to tell us that killing, stealing, violence and crime,  disrespect for our elders and all God’s creatures, including ourselves,  is a sin against the law of life – which is love – and therefore wrong. 

When  at long least we show through our behaviour that we are capable of  totally and unconditionally loving, respecting and accepting, without  prejudice, the whole of life, including that of our planet, all its  creatures and especially our siblings in the human family, we shall be a  living proof of how the Christ child, the spark of the Universal Christ  Spirit has come alive on the Earth plane. Sounds like a tall order  indeed, doesn’t it? What else would you expect from young God’s in the  making? 

Without the need for following any of the belief  systems of our world, we are then demonstrating that we are the true  Christ’s disciples. This process is about spirituality and does not  necessarily have anything to do with religion. The more we and our world  are spiritualised, the more the significance and influence of the  various faiths that exist to this day will fade into the background,  until they have finally been forgotten altogether. 

But even  when unscrupulous elements sometimes shamelessly take advantage of  people’s sympathy and compassion, to exploit them to their benefit,  there is every reason to forgive them because only young and  inexperienced souls will do such things, who are not yet aware of the  consequences of their actions. They deserve that we send a small prayer  for them into the ethers, maybe: ‘Father forgive them, for they know not  what they are doing.’

Extract from ‘A New Commandment’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Today I would like to share with you the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of guides from one of the Lodge’s Monday Thoughts on 19[SUP]th[/SUP] May 2014: 

‘It may seem to you that the great truths of the Universe have no relevance to your daily encounters and experiences. You will find that your consciousness expands when you focus your attention on the wider perspective of eternal wisdom and truth, instead of on the obstacles of your earthly existence. You then begin to realise how very small  the problems of your earthly existence truly are, even those that at times seem to threaten to overwhelm and destroy you. 

‘When you reflect on the evolutionary journey your spirit and soul have travelled down the ages, your mind begins to understand the grandeur of life and gets a better perception of its past, present and future. With time this helps you to become more tranquil and placid, joyous and humorous, about some of the only apparently overpowering difficulties you still have to encounter in the course of paying your karmic debts and balancing your spiritual bankbook. Your faith and trust in the basic goodness of life increases steadily through the knowledge that God and the Angels never leave you and are constantly with you. Call upon us, so that we can show you that it is true that we can be approached any time of day or night to show you ways of solving even the knottiest problems and issues that are still demanding your attention. 

‘Do not think that we, your guides and helpers in the world of light, together with the Angels and Masters in charge of us, fail to understand how important your human problems are. We appreciate that to you they weigh just as heavily as for example the birth of a new civilisation would. Never forget that even civilisations are born, exist and play their part in the grand scheme of life and then pass away, so that a new civilisation can be born, one that will be more grandiose and beautiful than any of those that came before it. Never mind civilisations, whole worlds and Universes with all their inhabitants have come and gone in the long evolutionary history of God’s Creation, and kept safe by us. Such cycles will forever continue, because one gigantic Cosmic breathing in and out follows the other in an orderly fashion. That, dear Friends, is what evolution is about.’ 

Extract from ‘Living In More Peaceful Ways’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Future Of Humankind*
​ 


I am looking forward to the time when people’s inner worth is valued instead of their colour or creed, because we will then have become aware of the evolutionary purpose of our race and our whole world. 
 


Everyone will then know that we are as much part of God as God is part of us, and all of us realise that humankind’s inner Highest Self is more important than the small earthly self with its fearful, greedy and covetous, mean and selfish ego. 
 


As a result of this, everyone will then accept responsibility for themselves, each other and also our world. 
 


Because we appreciate how harmful and pointless false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions are, we search for a better understanding of God’s sacred wisdom within and no longer without.  
 


We all pull our weight and act on the knowledge we find and in accordance with God’s Universal laws. 
 


We love and respect each other, not because someone commands it, but because it’s the only way of being true to our real nature and because our hearts and souls tell us that’s the right thing to do. 
 


And hand in hand with God and the Angels we move onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life to experience ever more of its highest and most beautiful aspects.  
 
When these things have come to pass, all human souls will realise their oneness with God, each other and all life. We and our world will have been healed and true and lasting peace will be ours.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

As pioneers of  the New Golden Age we have every right to courageously look forward  into the sparkling future that awaits us and our world in the Aquarian  Age. This world cannot come into being for as long as too many of us  insist on clinging to the old beliefs and the thoughts and behaviour  patterns they are capable of producing to this day. To achieve the  progress that potentially is possible, we have to let go of many of the  old teachings and open ourselves to the new wisdom that is coming our  way and the renewed understanding this brings. 

Repeating parrot-fashion, whether something makes sense to us or not,  that has been the way of the past. It is still good enough for those who  are going through their spiritual infancy and childhood, but no longer  for souls who have grown into their spiritual adulthood. Continuing to  use some, i.e. that which does make sense to us, of the old teachings is  all right for budding mystics and seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth. Our task is to pick the best from them and to discard that which  no longer is of any use or value to us and our world. And our main aim  needs to be helping others to peer beyond the ends of their noses into  the higher and highest realities of life, so that their faith and trust  in the basic goodness of life – the same as ours – can be restored.

The very reason for having been granted the gift of another lifetime at  this particular time is that the Highest expects all of us to add the  insights we are gaining from the experiences of our own pathway through  life to the knowledge that is already available and has remained valid  to this day. Hand in hand with God and the Angels we shall in this way  bake a rich new cake from the raisins we are picking from the old plus  adding all the new and exciting discoveries we are now being allowed  access to. 
 
Extract from ‘Letting Go Of The Old’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Life Is A Journey*
​ 


Don’t undermine your worth by comparing yourself with others. On the inner level of life we are all one and although in many ways we are all the same, each one of us is a special and unique being and therefore different. 
 


Refuse to set your goals by what other people think of as important. You alone and your inner guidance know what is good and right for you, at any given moment. So listen carefully and follow its advice.
 


Don’t take anything for granted, especially not the people and things that are closest to your heart. Believing that without them your life would be meaningless is utter folly.
 


Just be thankful for everything that is in your life and don’t cling to anything, when the time for letting go has come.
 


Rest safely in the knowledge that only the higher and highest aspects of life have lasting and eternal value.
 


Don’t allow your life to slip through your fingers – live it now.
 


Don’t dwell unduly on past or future. Instead, live consciously one day at a time, so you can learn something from every single moment of your present lifetime and in this way benefit from it, no matter what life may present you with. 
 


For as long as there is love in your heart and soul, and you have something to give and share with others, never give up. Things are only over when we stop trying. 
 


Do not be afraid of taking risks, because they are life’s way of teaching us to be strong and brave.
 


Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it. Love is eternal and once given, it will always return.
 


The quickest way of receiving love is by giving it. And the fastest way of losing it is by trying to hold onto it.
 


The best way of keeping love is by giving it wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow through their own experiences.
 


If it is love, it will return to you. If it is not, you would not want it anyway.
 


Pay attention to your dreams. Having no dreams means living without hope. And without hope life has no purpose.
 


Take time and stop once in a while. Do not run through life so fast that you can no longer recognise where you have been and where you are meant to go. 
 


Life is not a race but a journey, so savour it, every single step of the way.
 
Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

I believe that all ideas belong to the Highest levels of life where they have their origin. They come to us as gifts and although according to Earth laws any present becomes the property of the person it is given to, this is not the case with God’s sacred wisdom and truth. Depending on the evolutionary level our race has reached at any given time, new ideas and concepts are introduced and freely released into our collective consciousness by the wise ones in charge of us, so that all may benefit from them. Because these beings accompany each one of us at all times, they know exactly what we as individuals and the collective consciousness of our world are ready for. They have the power to decide what should be given and when, and they know who is ready to receive their ideas. 

The way we approach what we have found reveals to the wise ones our degree of spiritual awareness and understanding. All of us on the Earth plane are constantly presented with choices and everything that ever happens is a test for someone somewhere. For those who have woken up to their true nature and relationship with God, this experience tests their integrity and loyalty, trustworthiness and commitment to the pathway they have chosen. 

Throughout the ages ideas have been presented to humankind by the highest levels of life to provide us with a greater understanding of God’s wisdom and truth. In the days of yore this had to happen in a manner that could easily be grasped by the mass of people for whom they were intended. This is how the many legends came into being that to this day abound in our world, and it is not surprising that to this day they can convey some kind of a message that helps us to find a better understanding of some part of ourselves and our world. This is what the old stories did when they first came into being, during the frequent times when you and I walked the Earth as our own ancestors, in earlier lifetimes. 

All of these things are the reason why I believe that ideas, especially spiritual ones, belong to none of us and most certainly not to one single person who is picking some of them up and making use of them. And that is the reason why, ever since the beginning of my astrological/spiritual writings, I have given every bit of my work away free of charge. This is did in spite of the fact that none of the things I have just written about intuitively were known to me when on an impulse about thirty years ago, I decided to give every bit of my work away. I did it because it felt like the right thing to do and not because I did not appreciate my own efforts. On the contrary, I value them so highly that it feels wrong to exchange something so precious and holy for money. But then, quite naturally from time to time someone asks me: ‘Why are you doing this? What’s in it for you?’

To explain this, I have to reach out a bit further. There comes a time in everybody’s life when it begins to dawn on one’s earthly self in brief moments of sudden overwhelming realisation that God’s life and love are not just a beautiful story, but that they are very real and that this is where the true reality of all life lies and unfolds. From then onwards God’s wisdom, love and light gradually start to fill all parts of our being and every one of our gifts is enhanced by this inflow of the blessing and healing magic of the Divine fire and creative power. By that time the lower self finally grasps that it has a task to fulfil on the Earth plane and a special calling to follow. Realising the wonders of the rewards, it surrenders itself willingly unto the Highest, the Universal Christ, who is as much part of us as everybody else. That’s what once happened to me. 

From ‘What’s In It For Me?’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

The beginning of the journey into mysticism for all souls is a slowly growing awareness that God is in all things and everything is in God, that the same is true for us and that this is the reason for the saying ‘as above, so below’. The next step is the discovery that our God is one of duality and forces which are in polar opposition to each other, that nothing is out of the reach or beyond the will of God, and that therefore our God not only in beauty, love and truth but also in everything else. The start of our present voyage of exploration signals the end of our training as an apprentice God on the Earth plane, which at that point comes within our reach.

Having waded sufficiently through the depths of the experiences of physical existences, each one of us eventually reaches the part of our education when we are ready to go in search of our own understanding of God’s wisdom and truth. Because of this there comes a time when we begin to feel an increasing urge to leave book-learning behind and go in pursuit of a deeper comprehension of life that has grown organically in our own heart and soul from the learning we have gained thus far. The hear-say of myths, legends and stories with second hand knowledge then no longer satisfies our spirit and soul’s spiritual hunger and thirst. Nothing will do for us but going on a quest for our own version of God’s truth. 

Aware that all ways lead to the One, we trustingly put our small hands into those of God and the Angels and venture forward. Under their guidance and protection we are ready to scale the heights of the spiritual mountain. As constantly practising the best of our Creator’s characteristics until they have become our own is the best way of making progress on the spiritual pathway, we give of our best and pursue only that which comes across to us as beautiful, loving, good, true and right. But even that is only acceptable to us if our inner guidance confirms that this is so. There are many wolves in sheep’s closing in our world and on the road up the spiritual mountain, so beware. Every human soul on this highway, the same as on any other, can be likened to a many-faceted jewel. Each one of us travels on a somewhat different ray and all colours of the rainbow are contained in the radiance of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, the true light of God. 

Extract from ‘The Pot Of Gold At The End Of The Rainbow’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Matter Of Perception*
​ 
A blind boy with a hat by his feet was sitting on the steps of a building.  A sign by the side of the hat said: ‘I am blind, please help.’  A man who was walking by noticed how very little there were in the hat, so he took some coins from his pocket and dropped them into the hat. Pausing for a moment, he took the sign, turned it round, wrote something on it and then placed it so that anyone who passed by could see what was written. 

To the boy’s amazement, it didn’t take long until his hat began to fill up, as now lots more people were putting something into it. The same afternoon the man who had changed the words came to see how things were going. The boy recognised the man’s footsteps and asked: ‘Are you the one who changed my sign this morning?’ 

‘Yes,’ replied the man.

‘What did you write?’ asked the boy.

‘I wrote nothing but the truth,’ came the reply. ‘All I did was to express your worlds in a different manner, so that your sign now reads: “Today is a beautiful day, but I cannot see it.”’

Both signs told people that the boy was blind. While the first version simply stated that the boy was blind, the second one reminded those walking past how lucky they were to have their eyesight. Not surprisingly, the second sign was more effective. 

All of us could do with being more aware of and thankful for the gifts the Universe bestows upon us day by day. Giving thanks and praise for them helps us to become more creative and innovative in our thinking, because we then perceive our world and everything in it in more positive ways than before. And even if life sometimes gives us a hundred reasons for crying, it’s worth our while to make an effort at remembering that at the same time we also have a thousand reasons for giving thanks and for showing this to our world by smiling.  

So, let’s face the past without regrets and handle the present with confidence. Trusting the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life to send us at all times exactly what we need – though not necessarily what we want – with each passing day increases our ability to face the future without fear.  And the more our faith increases, the more our fears decrease and dissolve. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

_*On Giving – The Prophet*_

You give but little when you give of your worldly possessions. 
Only when you freely give of yourself, your gifts, time and resources 
And with love in your heart, do you truly give. 
For what are your possessions but things for keeping and guarding 
Out of fear that you may need them sometime.
But what will that bring to an over-prudent dog
Who buries a bone in the trackless sand of the desert,
As it follows a pilgrim on their journey to a holy place?
Isn’t the fear of need a need in itself and
Isn’t the dread of thirst, even though your well is full,
Part of a higher thirst that cannot be quenched by water?

There are those who seek recognition, 
Even when they only give little of the abundance 
The Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon them.
Their hidden desire makes any gifts they have unwholesome. 
But there are also others who have very little and 
In spite of this don’t hesitate to give all they have got. 
They are the believers in life and its bounty
And life itself sees to it that their coffers will never be empty. 

Next there are those who give with joy, 
And the happiness they feel is their reward. 
Giving to these people is as natural as the apple tree
In your garden shedding its ripened fruits, 
So that all can partake in it, down to the smallest 
And least significant creatures of the Earth, 
As all have the same right to share this life with us
And to be nourished and fed. 

On the other hand there are those to whom giving is painful, 
And the pain they feel is part of their Earth baptism and initiation.
Others just give and their giving causes them no pain.
They neither seek joy nor do they claim to be virtuous.
They are giving because it feels like the right thing for them to do. 
Such souls give as the flowers breathe their fragrance into space. 
Through their hearts and hands God, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life speaks. 
And from behind their eyes S/He smiles upon Mother Earth,
To bless and heal all her children.

Giving when asked is good, 
But it is better by far to do so unasked, 
Because you feel and understand the need of another. 
To such open-handed ones the search for those 
Who are ready to receive their gifts represents a happiness and a joy 
That is something much greater than mere giving.

Is there anything in your life that you would like to keep to yourself? 
Your spirit and soul are the only possessions that forever will be yours.
All others will one of these days be given to someone else.
Therefore give now, so that the joy of giving may be yours 
And not belong to those who follow behind.

Forget about saying: ‘I would give, but only to the deserving.’ 
The trees in your orchard never say this, 
Neither do the flocks in your pasture. 
They give of themselves because that is their life’s purpose.
Withholding their abundance for them is unthinkable. 
Anyone who is worthy of receiving the gift 
Of another lifetime on the Earth plane
Is your sister or brother and therefore worthy of 
Anything you can share with them. 
 And all who are allowed to drink from the great river of life,
Surely deserve to refresh themselves and fill their cups 
From your stream of consciousness.

Could there be a greater desert than doing nothing but receiving? 
And who would you be that people should bare their souls before you,
So that you may see their worth naked and their pride damaged? 
Make sure that you yourself become a deserving giver
And a worthy instrument through whom God’s gifts can be presented,
For in truth it is always life itself that gives to another part of life,
While the giver is nothing but a channel and a witness.

All of you are receivers, so assume no weight of gratitude, 
Lest you lay a yoke upon yourself and upon the Great One
Who presents His/Her gifts through you. 
Together with this giver rise on the wings of the gifts
That in this way come to our world.
And forever be mindful of your debt of gratitude for the generosity 
Of your kind and loving mother, the Earth.
Never forget that she is a spiritual and physical manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess, 
And Her loving partner, God, the father,
Who not only dwells in Heaven, the highest levels of life, 
But also on the Earth, with Her and at one with Her. 

Both are as much alive in minutest creatures of the Earth, 
The same as they are in you and me. 

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Come To Me, My Truly Beloved*
​ 
I have had enough of silent nights, of my unspoken grief and tired wisdom. Come to me, my truly Beloved. You are my treasure, my breath of life, dress my wounds and be my cure. Enough of words, just come to me without a sound.

Love means reaching for the sky and with every breath tearing away a hundred veils. Love steps away from the ego. It opens the eyes of inner vision and does not take this world so seriously. If you understand all this, congratulations, dear heart! You have joined the circle of lovers, but please tell me in your own words how all this began for you. For me it happened when I was absorbed in my work in this world, though I never lost my longing for my true home. One day, exhausted with no strength left, I turned to God and the Angels for their help. Suddenly they lifted me into the grace of Divine love. Words cannot describe the mystery of this experience.

Dear heart, why are you are so unreasonable? First you fall in love, but still you are worrying about your life. Those who insist on robbing and stealing have reason to fear earthly laws. But you profess to be in love with the Highest and still worry about what people may think of you?

I will run fast and will keep running until I catch up with the spirits of the air and the wind. I will dissolve into air and become nothing, so I can reach my Beloved more easily. I will become fire, burn my house and head for the desert. I will become all pain, so I can be healed. I will become humble and turn into soil so your flowers can grow in me. I will kiss the ground and become water, so I can flow into your rose garden. I will make my face shine like a golden coin, so I can become worthy of you, my truly Beloved. I came in this world helpless and fearful but approaching the end of my journey I am finding safety in you. The blessing of truth is like water, it can only flow downstream. I came to this Earth so that I can find the way back to you, my Beloved.

There is no bargaining with the love I feel for you. And the choices I make are no longer the ones of my earthly self but those of you, my Beloved. Love is the true nature of life throughout the whole of Creation. It is also the essence of human nature and provides a mirror of our soul. It can only reveal itself to those who have the courage to act it out in their own lives and who look into its face.

When you recognise the face of anger and false pride in others, do not turn away. Know that they are a mirror of your inner self. Bring your own anger and pride under your feet, turn them into a ladder and use it to climb ever higher. There is no peace until you become the master of the negative expressions of your earthly self. Let go of all anger. An outburst of it may taste sweet at the moment it is happening, but anger destroys – not merely the other one. In time it will kill you, too. Refuse to act as one of life’s victims. Be a conqueror by taking charge of your earthly self. If that sounds too difficult, ask God and the Angels to help you. 

It takes humility to climb to freedom. My dear heart, never think you are better than others. Listen to their sorrows with compassion. If you want peace, do not harbour bad thoughts, do not gossip and do not teach what you do not truly understand yourself.

When a tree is planted every leaf that grows tells you of the tree’s love for its Creator, and whatever you sow – in this life and all others – will always bear fruit. Therefore, if you have any sense, my beloved friend, plant nothing but love and remember that we show our worth by what we seek, not by our words but our actions and deeds. Water flows to those who want purity, so wash your soul of all desires and come to the table of the highest love. 

Shall I tell you a secret? Flowers attract the most beautiful lovers with their sweet smile and scent. When writing poetry or prose, if you put the cravings of your small earthly self for fame and glory to one side and allow God’s inspiration to flow through you, it will do so and can then speak to people’s hearts and souls forever

Do not spend unnecessary time with the ignorant and never sit in judgement over them or throw stones at them or their talk. Each in their own sweet time they too will re-awake to the awareness of their true nature. The mirror of the soul easily gets rusty when dipped into muddy waters. It is better by far to keep the company of those who already have opened their hearts and learnt to love.

Maulana Rumi
From the Islamic Tradition
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers For Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Be-Attitudes*

Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves,
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who can go to bed and fall asleep
Without looking for excuses,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when to shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who do not take themselves too seriously,
For they shall be appreciated by those around them.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the call of others
Without thinking they are indispensable,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And large things peacefully,
For they shall go far in life.

Blessed are those who can admire a smile and forget a frown,
For the Sun will shine on their path.

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For they have seen the One light that unites us all.

But most blessed of all are those who recognise
The living God in themselves, as well as 
In everyone and everything that comes their way,
For they already have found true and everlasting
Love, light and wisdom.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Relationship Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

As young Gods in the making, because of life’s oneness on the inner plane, growth by any one of you can only be achieved through constant interaction with the rest of life. My Cosmic law of evolution decrees that no individual soul in the whole of Creation shall grow and evolve in isolation, and that every part of life forever shall depend upon all others for its survival and wellbeing, or otherwise. Although superficially you may like to think of yourself as an independent being, you are still reliant upon millions of others on all levels of life, the highest as well as the lowest. They are constantly influencing you in everything you say and do. 

Evolution’s ultimate purpose is to bring all aspects of life into co-operation by harmonising and co-ordinating them into one stupendous crescendo of Universal love. When all of you have successfully finished tuning your instruments, Heaven and Earth will be one. Together with the Angels you will join hands and the song every loving human heart joyfully sings will make its own contribution and add a very special note to the almighty symphony of worship, thanksgiving and praise of the whole of Creation.

Every human soul’s thoughts, words and actions, indeed your whole life creates a vibration and a sound. Each one of you strikes their own chord and whenever peaceful, loving and harmonious, blessing and healing vibrations go forth from you, the Angels see to it that they unerringly find their intended destination and from there wing their way back to you with ever more potency. My Universal law of cause and effect ensures that everything has to return to its source. That’s why no matter what any one of you sends out and whatever sounds you produce, it will return to you. All my laws are very exact and apply on all planes of life, therefore also on the Earth. 

Because you are magnetic beings, you can only attract into your orbit what you are yourself. As soon as you have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level that nothing but Christ love flows from your heart and loving thoughts from your mind into the whole of Creation, your whole being slowly but surely fills with harmony and peace of mind. You then draw towards you and absorb only that which is good and right, harmonious and peaceful, loving and progressive from your environment. Nothing else can touch you and fill you and your aura any longer.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Three videos showing that the religions of our world have their origin in Sun worship based on ancient astrology: 
 
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Extract from ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Astrology is but one branch on the mighty tree of knowledge and  wisdom. I believe that when our world was created, the Divine science  was included in its grand design so that in some distant future it could  be used by God’s children of the Earth as a tool for finding a greater  understanding of many things and especially of themselves. Our Creator’s  foresight and wisdom decreed that when our race had spiritually matured  sufficiently, one by one every soul would be drawn back home into the  awareness of its true nature. The God or Highest Self in every soul has  been waiting for a very long time to come fully awake and take up its  role as inner teacher and act as the long promised comforter. That  indeed is happening at present and every one of God’s children of the  Earth is welcome to discover for itself that astrology is a very special  branch on the tree of knowledge. Every aspect of it contains deep  hidden esoteric meanings that grow in significance the more the  spiritual development of each soul advances. All along God and the  Angels knew that the time would come on the Earth plane when ever more  souls would be ready to be initiated into the mysteries of the art of  reading and interpreting the signs they so clearly wrote into the  heavens. They knew it would take a long time before humankind would be  able to recognise that the lights in the sky above them are meant to be  used as a valuable lifehelp and tool for self-knowledge and awareness.  And that’s precisely the evolutionary phase many souls are reaching,  now. 

Recommended Reading:​ 


[*=center]‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Man’



From ‘Let There Be Light In The Firmaments’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Compatibility Of The Sun Signs*
​ 
In case you are sometimes wondering about the compatibility between your own Sun sign and that of your loved ones, my experience has shown that there are no hard and fast rules. In general the signs within their own element get on well with each other as well as with the signs that are in polar opposition in the zodiac, for example Earth and Water, Fire and Air. Because there is an underlying harmony between them, the energies of these signs enjoy working with and responding to each other. Water gets on well with Earth, Air with Fire, and vice versa. And so it comes about that whenever two extremes join forces and find the golden point of balance halfway between them, together they are capable of giving of their best. 

The other signs can have difficulties, but they do not have to. In loving relationships where there is good will and two people are seriously making an effort at getting on with each other, in my view, it should always be possible to find some common ground and work things out to their mutual satisfaction.

My experience has shown that the least compatible of all signs are the ones next to each other in the zodiac, for example Scorpio and Sagittarius or Taurus and Gemini. It will come clearer to you why this should be so, when you study the interpretations of these signs and especially their energies. Reading about the characteristics of the Sun signs can save us a great deal of heart-ache in all our relationships through simply making ourselves familiar with the inherent qualities and energies of each sign. This is particularly helpful when one wants to find out about the compatibility of two people. 

For instance, if Sagittarian’s potential partners knew beforehand about their loved one’s strong thirst for freedom, many future problems could – one way or another – so easily be avoided. If you were in their shoes, armed with this knowledge you would be able to make a conscious decision whether you are willing to put up with this need for freedom. All will be well if you also have Sagittarius in a prominent position in your chart, for example if your Moon or Ascendant is in this sign, because you would then need a lot of freedom yourself. After all, like attracts like and this is because we are magnetic beings who attract in their partners what we are ourselves.

Each one of the twelve signs of the zodiac has a different temperament and the two signs next to each other are usually of a profoundly dissimilar nature. The approach to life of Sagittarius and Capricorn, the two signs side by side, are as good an example of this as any, because they could not be less alike.  Driven by their freedom loving energy, Sagittarians look into the future and are constantly searching – whether they are consciously aware of this or not – for ways out of any entrapment they encounter, even if it is only an imaginary one.

In contrast to this, Capricorn clings to tradition, the past, home and mother. Above all things, Sagittarians want to be free. But it may take them a surprisingly long time until it dawns on them, through their own life’s experiences, that the only true freedom that can be had in physicality is that of becoming aware of spiritual free will. That is the freedom we are all trying to find, but the need for it is certainly accentuated during a lifetime in Sagittarius.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Mystic And Finder*
​ 
The Christian teachings tell us in St. Matthew 7:7-8: _‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and the door shall be opened to you. For whoever asks receives and those who seek find and unto those who knock the door is opened.’_ I used to be a mystic and seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. I knocked at my inner door in search of new understanding. To my amazement I found it, though not in any publication, vast or small, ancient or new, but in my own heart. Now that I have gained access to some of God’s wisdom, I know that the only one who has true power in the whole of Creation is the presence of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, known as God. This God is with me at all times and my whole being rests in His/Her loving arms. 

Having waded through the darkness of my ignorance of God’s true nature and my own in past ages, I now realise that God is in everything and does not only mean perfect good. I am aware that sickness, troubles, accidents, temptations and death have been necessary parts of my earthly education of previous lifetimes. In this one striving to bring forth God’s goodness from within in every part of my being is my highest aspiration. I understand that because my true nature is love, there was no other way of teaching me the polar opposite of perfect good other than through experiencing the downside of life through experiencing it on the Earth plane. But the wisdom of the Great Mother designed this course of action so that at the end of it, I would find my way back home into the conscious awareness of my oneness with Her. And this is now beginning to happen for ever more of us, not only me.

In the course of many lifetimes on the Earth I have learned that the law of life is love and that every mishap that ever befell me has been part of my learning curve and was created by my own thinking and behaviour patterns. I accept that for educational reasons I had to remain ignorant of God’s Universal laws for a very long time. As a result of this I unwittingly worked against these laws, which created huge amounts of negative Karma. Every bit of it eventually had to be made good by me. I count my blessings that I have become aware that whatever I send out into the world, because of God’s laws can do nothing but return to me with ever increasing force. As good do the same, I now follow my highest aspirations only and leave the rest to those who do not yet know any better. At all times I give of the best that is in me, so that as soon as I have redeemed my negative Karma, only good things can come my way.

It was for these reasons that in lifetimes and ages gone by, the same inner well of my being had to produce sweet and bitter waters. Knowing that all of it was designed by the wisdom and love of the Great Mother of all life, to teach me how to recognise and differentiate between good and evil, right and wrong, I thankfully accept everything that comes as a necessary part of my curriculum. Knowing that there is only one way of growing ever more God-like, so that I can once again be consciously at one with Him/Her, makes changing my thinking and behaviour patterns much easier. And when at the end of each day, I reflect on God, my loving thoughts lift me up the spiritual mountain to the apex where God, my true and deeply loved Lord/Lady, resides.

As a spark of the Divine Spirit, I am a beloved child of God. I am God and my whole being dwells in this consciousness. My whole being is filled with love and with this the last remnants of my fears are dissolving. The peace of God is with me ever more fills and I no longer have any doubts that all is well with my loved ones, my world and also with me. I have no need to be afraid of people, things or circumstances. I do not fear any part of myself, for God is part of me and shows me how to transmute the drives and urges of my lower self into the highest qualities of my own Christ nature. Being aware that God is as much part of me as I am part of God, I constantly dwell in the presence of God and I feel protected by His/Her love and safe, so that fears can no longer touch me. 

As my God Self guides and protects me from my own innermost being and shows me the way in all situations, I have no need for being anxious about past, present or future. As an eternal and immortal being, there is no death for me, merely transformations into different life-states where God will forever be my dwelling place. And underneath me there will always be the ever-lasting arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life, to keep me safe. Nothing can ever touch me except God’s direct action, and like me God is love.

And so, I freely and willingly forgive all those who ever hurt or harmed me. And I forgive myself for any suffering I caused to anyone in my ignorance of my true nature and the Universal laws. Everything that once was between us is herewith forgiven and forgotten, and we set each other free. My Christ Spirit helps me to uplift and transmute any residue of resentment and bitterness that my soul still feels into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. This frees me from the chains and shackles of all the difficult relationships of past lifetimes. 

I know that God is in everything and even the tiniest fraction of life contains God. Therefore, wherever I am, that is my church. Aware of my own Christ nature, Divinity and origin – as well as everybody else’s – I no longer have any need for organised religions with their insistence on dogma and creed. I am free to believe what the wise one within me tells me is true and right for me, now. God is truth and so am I and with every one of my thoughts, words and actions I express my truth. Whatever I send out into the Universe manifests nothing but my honesty and my truth. God’s love is tolerant and I have no difficulties accepting that other people’s truth may be somewhat different. And I send my loving thoughts and prayers of healing and peace to the whole of God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman and child in her loving embrace without exceptions, for all are God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, my special attention is devoted to transmitting love and light to anyone who is still wrestling with the experiences of getting to know humankind’s lower nature and their own. No matter how hard to accept this concept may be to some of my fellow citizens, that is nonetheless what my inner guidance tells me it is the truth. I act upon this knowledge by praying that the light of Divine wisdom and truth may fill the hearts and souls of all my younger siblings in the human family and that they too may re-awaken to the knowledge of their true nature and oneness with all life.  

God is infinite wisdom and love and day by day every part of me is growing ever more god-like. God’s wisdom guides me from the innermost core of my own being and provides me with the answers to any question I shall ever care to ask. My Christ or God Self transmits the replies to me through the world of my feelings. Whenever I make a mistake, It shows me how I can learn from it, so I can do better next time and move on to another lesson. In all my endeavours its wisdom is the light that shows me the way.

God is the Universal Force that supplies me with all my resources. My true needs have always been met by this force and forever will be. I shall want for nothing. God created me and sustains me. And I trust implicitly that everything that ever happened in my life and that of our whole world, that which is now and the things that will be in the future are written in the great book of life by Divine wisdom and love, who is the eternal provider for everybody’s needs. 

God and I are one. In heart and mind, body, spirit and soul we dwell as one and are inseparable. The light and warmth of the Divine fills my heart and soul and deeply penetrates every cell and atom of my whole being, and they are healing and restoring themselves to normal healthy functioning, now. I am a spark of the Divine, a beloved Child of the Universe. The Christ Spirit is coming ever more alive in me and forever I shall dwell in my Creator’s presence. As my Christ nature saves and redeems me, the old prophecy of the coming of a saviour and redeemer for me and my world if fulfilling itself, for what is done for one is done for all. And I give thanks and praise to You, Great White Spirit, for helping us and our world to re-establish harmony within and without, and through this gradually bringing peace and healing to every one of us.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Everything in our outer world is a reflection of the inner level of life, and nothing can happen on the outer plane, unless it has first manifested itself on the inner one. The way we think makes us what we are and that is how, in the course of many lifetimes, we developed into the person we presently are. That’s the fashion in which each one of us has created their own inner world, where every one of our thoughts, words and actions have their origin. And each time one of us withdraws from earthly life and moves into dreamtime, we rise – if only a small distance – away from our physical bodies and enter into the realm of thought of the higher world.

Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. It is the seed and first impulse of all actions. At the time of our departure from our existence in physicality, when our spirit and soul leave the vehicle of their most recent lifetime behind, we move onto the inner level of life, which we ourselves have created with our thinking patterns. And if I wish to find in our other world a kind of Heaven that is beautiful and peaceful, whilst still taking part in earthly experiences I need to employ my thoughts for creating the environment of my dreams, where not only my own soul but everybody’s can find rest and healing. 

That’s why in my meditations and quiet times of reflection, hand in hand with my Highest Self, I am busily building the new world I have been dreaming of for such a long time. I start with: ‘O Holy Trinity, Great Spirit, Father/Mother and Christ and the Angels, my will is Thy will and Thy will is mine. May Thy sacred words and prayers also be mine, so that everything unfolds in compliance with Thy will and wishes for the highest good and the greatest joy of all life.’ Then I conjure up in my creative imagination a gathering of people on a vast and open plane. Angels are standing close by to observe the proceedings, to guide and protect and lend a helping hand, should the need for it arise and when asked for assistance. 

Suddenly I see soldiers in the apparel of both sides of the conflicts, carrying rifles in their hands, burst from the surrounding shrubbery. Having risen from their spiritual slumbers in a flash of inspiration, they recognise that what the politicians and leaders of their countries have been trying to do to them amounts to nothing less than slaughtering their siblings in the family of humankind. They have begun to ask themselves some searching questions and come to the decision that no course of action is possible for them now other than refusing to continue to act as hired killers and murderers, paid for by their countries.

I become aware of them remonstrating with themselves and saying things like: ‘What am I doing here and what kind of Karma am I creating for myself? And what sort of a legacy am I leaving behind for myself and our world, for times to come when in another lifetime I return to Earth life as my own descendant? I must have been mad to agree to coming here and taking part in yet another one of the senseless wars of our world. Being unaware of the Universal laws, my Karma up to now is bad enough. Making it good will take a long time. Anyway, ignorance of the existence of the laws never did protect any human soul against their working in our lives through presenting us with the consequences of past actions, either in the same lifetime or later ones. Having woken up to my true nature, I want to do better. I cannot, I will not continue with my present way of life.’ 
 
From ‘Building Our New World’

‘Our World In Transition’

 * * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

The legends  that surround your human heroes on your present plane of life with time  tend to take the stories that are told about them ever further away from  that person’s true being and achievements. In contrast to that, the  legends and myths inspired by Me can and indeed were always meant to  lead your race to an increasing comprehension of My truths. Through  reinterpreting the knowledge that had already accumulated and presenting  it to you in from time to time a new form, in the end they are destined  to guide you back into a full awareness of My truth. Your spiritual  infancy and childhood necessitated the myths and legends I gave to you.  Having outgrown this evolutionary stage and reaching spiritual  adulthood, there is no need to hold any part of My wisdom back from you.  Ever more of it shall be revealed to you, as we go along.

As the Master Jesus belongs to the realm of myths and legends, those who  are hoping still that one fine day he will return to the Earth plane to  save and redeem them, shall be waiting in vain, because the only who  can do this is you yourselves. It is done by each one of you constantly  endeavouring to improve your character and behaviour patterns on the  Earth plane. You are all responsible towards Me for yourself and your  world and the saving and redemption of you and your world is in  everybody’s own hands. Your responsibilities begin with yourself and by  this I mean that each has to sweep before their own doorstep and take  good care to bring their inner house in order. 

At the same time I expect that all human soul make every effort to  transform their home patch into a kinder, more tolerant and loving  environment for all lifeforms you come into contact with. This is how  all together – with My help and that of the Angels – each shall bring  their own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth. Because of this, your  world will slowly but surely grows into a kinder and more peaceful one.  As My children you are creative beings, who are capable of acting as My  co-creators, each one of you is gifted in their own special and unique  way. By applying all the talents I have so generously bestowed upon all  of you to whatever task you may be presented with, every soul must do  its share of saving and redeeming yourselves, each other and your whole  world. There is no other way!

From ‘Myths And Legends’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Someone asked me the other day whether I believe that our subconscious can know the future in the same way as it may reveal the past to us – in mediation, if this is desirable for our present stage of development. I do not think it would be desirable for us to know too much of either the future or the past. In my view, the veil of consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live with the conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the things we once were capable of doing, we would find it impossible to live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time, so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will forever lead us to where we need to move next for our highest good and greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would be available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time, personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it. This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the waterfalls. 

In this way astrology is useful for assisting us with the process of learning how to work in harmony with the Universal energies, instead of struggling against them, the way our race has been doing for far too long. Being aware of the Big Picture and knowing the broadest of outlines of humankind’s future is enough for me and I look forward with the keenest of interest to what lies ahead for all of us and also for me individually, and how everything will unfold. But while we are here, let us focus on helping Mother Earth in any way we can with her evolution. It needs to be born in mind that many small people, in many small places, doing many small things can change our world. In my view, the best contribution anyone can make is by living modestly, refusing to over-consume and recycling whenever possible. This has to be done freely and willingly and not because someone – no matter who – says that’s what we should or ought to do. The only spiritually valid way of deciding for any course of action at any given time is when our inner guidance tells us that something is right for us now. In this particular case that the way we are living is out of love and respect for our planet. 

Doing all we can to assist the Earth and living as a good example for those around us is one of the main reasons for finding ourselves in this life. Don’t you think she has had to put up far too long with our race and the suffering we too once must have inflicted upon her and all her kingdoms – the way so many are doing to this day because they have not yet woken up to their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence?

Every cell and atom of our physical body is filled with the consciousness its indwelling spirit and soul have reached at any given moment. At the end of each lifetime our physical body stays on the Earth plane, while the essence of our being moves on into the world of light, our true home. The consciousness contained in the cells and atoms of the vehicle of the lifetime just finished, once such a vital part of our being, are part of the Earth. They belong to her and stay with her, independent of whether our mortal remains were disposed of by burial, cremation or at sea. 

Expressed in the simplest of terms darkness is not knowing God’s true nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Being aware of these things is light. Therefore, in our peace prayers let us ask for the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to fill not only our own hearts and souls but also of everybody else who shares this world with us. We pray that love, light and healing may enter all life, so that together we may progress on our pathway up the spiritual mountain. So far most advancements of our world have resulted from conflicting views, opinions and interests and the suffering caused by them. With ever more of God’s wisdom and truth entering human consciousness, we hope that growth will eventually also be achievable through peace movements. 

From ‘Past, Present And Future’

‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

*1 definition by khashi*

* 
1.
*​
*lost soul*
somebody who has no direction in his/her life, a lost soul can have many acquaintances but never any real close friends. often a lost soul will long for someone to understand him/her, and because it is hard to understand the mind of a lost soul, often one will think he/her is mentally unstable, especially in today's culture and society
_Your lost soul will not take you anywhere in your life._
by khashi November 30, 2004

right on sister


----------



## Courtjester

*Animal Teachers*
​ 
Since  time immemorial, animals have been humankind’s spiritual companions.  The earliest indication of the spiritual significance of the  human-animal relationship can be found in the twenty thousand year old  cave wall paintings of Cro-Magnon people. In many if not most cultures,  animals have served a variety of spiritual functions. They have been  linked with supernatural forces, acting as guardians and shamans and  appearing in images of our true home, the world of spirit. They have  even been worshipped as agents of Gods and Goddesses. Many ancient  creation myths depict God with a dog. Although these stories do not  explain the existence of the dog. The primeval people revealed their  intense attachment to their animal companions through the belief that  dogs, like God existed from the beginning. 

That animals touch  us in a deep inner place is not a new phenomenon. It is one that  pervades the history of all human-animal connections. Somehow we have  always felt that we could benefit spiritually from our relationships  with animals, because they offer us something fundamental, namely an  unspoilt sense of the joy and wonder of creation. Witnessing how animals  feel much more intensely and purely than we do, we may yearn to express  ourselves with the same abandon and integrity. 

Animals reveal  to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in ourselves and that is  the feeling themselves and their organisation that forms the core of our  own self. It is possible to sense through our relationships with  animals how we can recover that which is true within us and, through  this find our own spiritual direction in life. Most importantly, animals  teach us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving  itself is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates  out and encompasses an ever larger circle of others. 

Animals  share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite us to do  the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our contact  with animals we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our  individuality and the notion that we are all different from each other.  They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected between the  mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover new frontiers  of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak the human way to us,  they can and do communicate with us in a manner that does not require  words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and only get in  the way of understanding.

To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I  believe that the evolutionary level of any person and nation, as well as  of our whole world, reveals itself in the way we treat our animals, not  merely those we keep as beloved pets, like cats, dogs and horses, but  all of them.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Courtjester said:


> *Animal Teachers*
> ​
> Since  time immemorial, animals have been humankind’s spiritual companions.  The earliest indication of the spiritual significance of the  human-animal relationship can be found in the twenty thousand year old  cave wall paintings of Cro-Magnon people. In many if not most cultures,  animals have served a variety of spiritual functions. They have been  linked with supernatural forces, acting as guardians and shamans and  appearing in images of our true home, the world of spirit. They have  even been worshipped as agents of Gods and Goddesses. Many ancient  creation myths depict God with a dog. Although these stories do not  explain the existence of the dog. The primeval people revealed their  intense attachment to their animal companions through the belief that  dogs, like God existed from the beginning.
> 
> That animals touch  us in a deep inner place is not a new phenomenon. It is one that  pervades the history of all human-animal connections. Somehow we have  always felt that we could benefit spiritually from our relationships  with animals, because they offer us something fundamental, namely an  unspoilt sense of the joy and wonder of creation. Witnessing how animals  feel much more intensely and purely than we do, we may yearn to express  ourselves with the same abandon and integrity.
> 
> Animals reveal  to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in ourselves and that is  the feeling themselves and their organisation that forms the core of our  own self. It is possible to sense through our relationships with  animals how we can recover that which is true within us and, through  this find our own spiritual direction in life. Most importantly, animals  teach us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving  itself is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates  out and encompasses an ever larger circle of others.
> 
> Animals  share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite us to do  the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our contact  with animals we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our  individuality and the notion that we are all different from each other.  They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected between the  mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover new frontiers  of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak the human way to us,  they can and do communicate with us in a manner that does not require  words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and only get in  the way of understanding.
> 
> To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I  believe that the evolutionary level of any person and nation, as well as  of our whole world, reveals itself in the way we treat our animals, not  merely those we keep as beloved pets, like cats, dogs and horses, but  all of them.
> 
> From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
> 
> * * *
> ​





loved every word of this man


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> loved every word of this man



Good to know it. Thank you. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Wolf As Animal Totem*
​ 
Wolf is the teacher, pioneer and wayfinder who brings the new concepts and ideas s/he has learnt elsewhere to the clan and all other who are in need of a steady inflow of some fresh medicine in the form of wisdom and truth. Wolves have a great sense of family within their pack, but at the same time they also possess a highly developed individualistic streak. They share these characteristics with the human race. We too have the ability of being an integral and well functioning part of society, whilst nurturing our own hopes, dreams and ideas for the future of the great family of humankind and our whole world, as well as for ourselves.

To understand wolf, one has to get to know this animal’s heart and intentions. This takes time because throughout the ages the wolf has had to endure many false ideas about its true nature. Not at all in keeping with the picture of ferocity or terror that is usually painted, wolf is a creature with a high sense of loyalty and strength. Another misconception is that of the lone wolf, because in truth the wolf is a very sociable creature who is friendly and gregarious with all members of its family.

Wolves are excellent communicators. By using touch, body movements, eye contact and complex vocal expressions, they are good at making their point of view known. If wolf is your animal totem, you share this gift and are good at expressing yourself vocally and physically. You are naturally eloquent in speech and probably also have a knack for creative writing.

Wolves are intelligent, cunning, communicative, friendly, loyal, generous and compassionate. The wolf totem symbol belongs to those who truly understand the depth of passion for life of this noble creature. Wolf represents deep faith, a profound understanding of life’s wisdom, sound intellect and the capability of developing and using one’s own strategies with regard to all aspects of life.

In Roman mythology wolf appeared together with the founders of Rome, the foundling twins Romulus and Remus, who were raised and suckled by a she-wolf. In the Norse tales wolf was a symbol for victory when ridden by Odin and the Valkyries on the battlefield. In the Celtic tradition wolf was a source of lunar power. The wolf hunts down the Sun and devours it at each dusk, so that the power of the Moon can rise once more. In Asia a wolf guarded the doors to the celestial realms. And a wolf is believed to have been one of Genghis Khan’s ancestors.

When wolf beckons to come as an animal totem into our life, the time may have come to reflect on whether: 



A change of teacher of a different kind of education altogether. 
Are we a true friend and are our friends true to us? 
Do we get our ideas across to others clearly enough? 
Are we loyal to ourselves and true to our real nature? 
Do we need to think of strategies and plans to achieve our goals? 
About spending more quality time with ourselves, our friends and family. 
 
Wise ones who familiarise themselves with wolf are usually astonished at how much knowledge this creature is waiting to share with humankind. When you follow the link below and watch the video below, you can see for yourself how the presence of packs of wolves, who were re-introduced into the American Yellowstone Park Nature Reserve, was capable of changing the flow of a river. In a similar manner a good teacher can help us to alter the course of our own life and beneficially influence our evolutionary pathway by helping us to find a better understanding of the purpose of our existence on the Earth plane and the role we are meant to play.

Since time immemorial wolves have been howling to the Moon, a symbol of the Great Mother of all life, the wisdom and love aspect of the Divine. And it is no coincidence now that the Mother is returning into humankind’s consciousness, that in the nature reserves in many parts of our world wolves are being reintroduced. Once again their plaintive ululations are rising to the Moon and soaring into the Heavens, the highest levels of life, to ask for compassion and forgiveness for our race’s erring ways. Wolf prays that the Mother’s wisdom and love should re-awaken in every heart and soul and appear to us as the long-promised new world teacher, healer and comforter, who knows the way of all things and will never leave us. 

Wolves were hunted and pursued to the brink of extinction during the patriarchy, an outer manifestation of how the wisdom and truth of the feminine almost vanished from our world, as nearly all its teachers had been suppressed and eradicated because of the greed and short-sightedness of this system. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us and with it the wisdom of the feminine is returning to our world, it is not perchance that wolves are quietly re-entering into humankind’s field of vision. They are bringing us teachers, pioneers and wayfinders who convey  new concepts and ideas to all those who are in need of healing through a renewed understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. And that’s exactly what’s happening in our world, as ever more of us are learning to listen to their inner guidance, the wise one within, whose instructions they are happy to follow.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Wolf’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christ The Redeemer*
​ 
Just when I had finished editing and partly rewriting a sequence of chapter from ‘Losing Faith’ to ‘Finding Renewed Faith’, an e-mail from one of my friends landed in my inbox with a link for a very special video. It shows two men carrying out some breathtaking repair work on the statue of Christ The Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It towers at the peak of the seven-hundred metres high Corcovado mountain in the Tijuca Forest National Park at an imposing height of thirty metres on a pedestal that adds another eight metres to the total height. 

The statue was erected in honour of Jesus Christ and overlooks the city of Rio de Janeiro. Originally erected as a symbol of Brazilian Christianity, it has become an icon for the city and the whole of Brazil. It is made of reinforced concrete and soapstone and its construction was completed in 1931, two years before Hitler and the Nazis came to power in Germany on 30 January 1933. Please click the link below to participate in the repair work:

‘Christ The Redeemer’​ 
Longingly the Christ statue, with its mighty arms that have a span of twenty-eight metres, reaches out to embrace our whole world. In Earth terms 1931 was still a long time to go before we would be allowed to find out about God’s true nature and our own. But now the spirit of the Universal Christ calls out to us with ever increasing force: ‘Listen to Me, My people. Give ear to Me, My nation. By that I mean the whole of humankind. Take a good look at this statue. It is as much in need of repairing and overhauling as your understanding of the role of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of you and your world.

‘The time has come for taking Jesus off his cross and pedestal. You need to put him into the place where he truly belongs – the realm of myths and legends. Ever more of you are by now ready to stop perceiving Jesus as some kind of an idol or an icon, because you recognise that all along the story of the Master’s life has been a symbol of  your own God part or Christ nature. The figure of an almost naked corps of a man that is nailed to a cross represents humankind’s earthly self. 

‘Emaciated from the stresses and strains of his tests and trials of Earth life, stripped of everything he once held dear in earthly life, especially the characteristics of his lower animalistic nature, the man has left his physical body behind to be consciously reunited with its Highest or God Self. His loincloth is an indication that gender becomes irrelevant when you too enter into the state the man is now in, as on the inner level – to which he has withdrawn – each one of you is no longer merely a man or a woman, you are androgynous, like Me. You then stand before your naked self, stripped of all pretences and false beliefs, ready to see yourself for who and what you really are and always have been. The final part of the story the man on the cross can tell is about the journey each one of you undertakes every time you leave your physical existence and body behind. 

‘All of these things are as true for the more advanced souls in your midst as they are for those who to this day continue to look up to Jesus, hoping and praying that one day he will appear as their saviour and redeemer. Awakened souls can see that these people are praying in vain, because they know that the only God who will ever be capable of saving and redeeming anyone is My spirit, when in the fullness of time it comes alive and is born in ever more human hearts. 

‘Each one of you without exception, My beloved children, does contain My spirit at least in seed form. It can only come alive when someone’s energies have become sufficiently evolved. This is how in the end even the last and slowest soul will awaken to the fact that the only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem them is when they themselves develop My characteristics. They too need to learn how to handle all their affairs, personal ones as well as those of their world, in keeping with their true nature. This is how each one of you has to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth, so that peace can come to your world quite naturally. 

‘I, the Universal Christ, am the true Christ. I am the great white light at the top of the spiritual mountain and all the belief systems your world has ever known, including the ones that are still with you, have been and will continue to be no more than pathways. Each one was originally meant to lead you, the aspirant, back into your true nature and the conscious awareness of your oneness with your Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Christ or God part of everybody’s own nature is a vital part of Me, their only born Son, the Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above you. 

‘I am of My Father/Mother in equal proportion. The will and power of the Father are in Me as much as the wisdom and love of the Mother, and the same is true for all of you. I, the Christ Spirit and living God within you, am the glorious hero and all-conquering spirit who has been waiting for aeons to teach each one of you, My lower earthly counterparts, to rise above all the ills that have ever troubled and beleaguered you and your whole world. I am the aspect of your nature that can save and redeem you and teach you how to uplift and transmute all darkness into light, sorrow into joy, tears into laughter, fears and anxieties into total faith and trust in God and the ultimate goodness of the life S/He has created for us. These things play a vital part in the healing of everybody’s pain and suffering as well as that of your world.

‘The more you mature into spiritual adulthood, the easier you will grasp that everything that ever happened to you, individually and collectively, has been your own creation. Forgiving yourself and your perpetrators is made easier when you understand that all of it was necessary because the events were lessons that would eventually help you to grow and evolve into the one you have now become. Do not condemn or blame yourself for anything and treat your own suffering – the same as everybody else’s – with the compassion and love anyone deserves who is grappling with coming to terms with the spiritual purpose and meaning of Earth life. 

‘Any of the unpleasant and traumatic events in your lives can only happen because of the seeds you once sowed and the repercussions of what you yourself at one time or another did to those you came in contact with, either earlier in your present lifetime or in others way back in the past. No matter what anyone sends out into the world, the Universal law, My law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source. And that is why any kind of suffering, without exception, can only come about because it serves as a teaching aid that shows those at the receiving end what it feels like to be the victim of the expressions of someone’s lower nature. 

‘By forgiving yourself and anyone who hurt and wounded you, you set yourself and the other one free. Forgiveness alone can cut the emotional/spiritual bonds that once existed between two people. It shows those in charge of you on the highest level of life that you have understood your lesson, and that nothing of this nature will ever be required by you again. When you have understood and accepted the necessity for the difficult and traumatic things that to this day take place on the Earth plane, you have saved yourself from the necessity of further lessons of this nature. 

‘From there go forth with simple human kindness, love and compassion in your heart and redeem yourself by sharing your learning with all those who are in need of it. Living as a good example, show them new ways of loving and forgiving that they may wish to follow, so that they too can bring about their own saving and redemption and find healing and peace. And always bear in mind that in My eyes there is no such thing as failure. What your outer world likes to call a failure to Me is nothing but an opportunity for you, My beloved child,  that takes you a step forward on the road to success and your reunion with Me.

‘In both genders alike all aspects of your nature, the higher and lower as well as the inner woman in men and the inner man in women, need to be united and fully integrated. When they are working in peace and harmony together for the highest good of all, the same as they are in Me, lasting peace will come to your world. In this manner all power-seeking and warmongering will quite naturally come to its end, the way it has been written in the Great Father/Mother’s plan since the beginning of life on the Earth.

‘I bless you all, My beloved children.’
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 
[*=center]‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

 * * *
​ 
This the latest chapter of 'War And Peace Between Nations' was released on Tuesday, 6[SUP]th[/SUP] November 2014, the day of the full Moon in Scorpio, the sign of birth and death, rebirth, renewal and regeneration. The time around the full Moon is always one for finding enlightenment that may come to us in a flash of inspiration that provides us with a deeper understanding of something that could have been puzzling us for a very long time. 

The Scorpio full Moon takes place in Taurus, the Earth sign ruled by Venus. The sixth day of each month is ruled by Venus, the planet of harmony and peace that encourages us to look for compromises whenever we are in danger of getting stuck in any kind of situation. Tuesday is ruled by Jupiter, the planet responsible for the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. Could there ever have been a more auspicious day for bringing the wisdom of the Highest down to the Earth by presenting it to a wider audience through my worldwide circle of spiritual friends and family?

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Was The Saviour And Redeemer An Empty Promise?*​​Was the story that a man would one fine day appear in our world to save and redeem us nothing but an empty promise? I do not think so. Now that the Aquarian Age is with us it is coming ever clearer that this particular part of the ancient spiritual texts, like so many other pledges that were given to humankind a long time ago, will find its fulfilment in a very different way from what anyone could have imagined. To explain this, it is necessary to reach out a bit further, so I hope you will bear with me. 

We are told never to judge a book by its covers. This is particularly true for the state of our world, the way it has been at any given time, and especially since the appearance of a new legend that a Master, sent from the highest levels of life, by the name of Jesus once walked in our midst. He would be the chosen one who would reappear for a second time in our world to save and redeem all those who followed him – but only those, no others. Those who refused to follow him would forever have to fry in hell. Well, for as long as one insists on considering purely the façade of our earthly existence and its words, it is all too easy to jump to the conclusion that the story of this man was but one of the many tales that lack all foundation and therefore will never be able to ground itself in the realities of Earth life.

As  this kind of thinking is detrimental to our own healing process and that of our world, we are now going in search of the higher esoteric meaning that is hidden behind the surface words that make up the tale of humankind’s saviour and redeemer. Together we shall peer beyond the ends of our noses and open our perception and inner eyes to the higher and highest realities of life. Lo and behold! Each time we do this a very different picture begins to present itself and we realise that, from this level, the wisdom and knowledge of who and what we truly are must always have flown into each individual soul and that of our world, because from the moment of our release from the heartmind of God, the Divine spark within each one of us has been slumbering and waiting to come alive when we and our energies had become sufficiently evolved. 

Our inner eyes can only open when in the long course of our evolution we have grown into the wisdom and understanding of spiritual adulthood. When our soul finally establishes its own channel of communication with the Highest, we slowly awaken to our God-given powers of being able to lift ourselves and our whole world ever higher above the level of our present existence. Our task as healers and lightbringers is to help others to free themselves of the ways of the past. They no doubt were good and right in their time and everything they contained happened for wise reasons. But, if we wish to make the progress that potentially is ours, individually and as a race, we have to consciously work on living in accordance with the laws of the Universe, God’s laws. The only thing that can gradually bring us into the alignment with the rest of Creation is by unflinchingly acting in accordance with the will of God and following our inner guidance, and that at all times and in every situation. 

The story of the Master’s life is filled with metaphors that describe the initiations every human soul has to undergo, until it has finally become capable of bringing the Holy Fires, in the form of the creative ideas of the Highest, onto the Earth plane, so they can be used for the benefit of all its life and that on all its levels. Throughout the ages the influence of these sacred fires slowly but surely has been growing ever more powerful. By now it is reaching the evolutionary point when the birth of Universal total and unconditional love for ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds is being born in increasing numbers of human hearts. As awakened ones and potential saviours and redeemers of ourselves and our world, all of us eventually need to willingly accept the responsibility for ourselves and our world. We are in this life to learn how to walk our predestined pathway up the spiritual mountain, hand in hand with God and the Angels. This is done by attending to any task that comes before us to the best of our ability with love, kindness and compassion, integrity, honesty and truth, so that through us the Highest can bless and heal all life in our world. 

The esoteric meaning behind the words of the Bible promise is that not a man by the name of Jesus, but the Spirit of the Universal Christ, in the fullness of time would indeed appear and act as the saviour and redeemer of us and our world. When those words were given through the scribes of long ago, who could have thought – even in their wildest dreams – that this miracle would one day would be taking place in a much more beautiful and mysterious way than anyone would have dared to imagine. Since the moment of our creation, the Christ Spirit of love and compassion has been waiting to be born and come fully alive in every human heart. From the beginning it has been destined that from deep within the very core of our own being It would one day guide each one of us towards fulfilling their highest potential. The Christ Spirit will show our race as a whole the way to our individual and common goal and destiny of finding peace and healing in mind, body and spirit. 

It is in this process that each in their own right evolves into a healer and a Christed one. And as the Christ Spirit expresses itself ever more strongly through us, we ourselves grow into the role of one of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves, each other and our world – and *that *is the only way it can be done. From where we stand spiritually now, it is not hard to see that God’s pledge that a saviour would eventually appear in our world, to rescue and redeem us all, has indeed been a true one that not only can but must be fulfilled. The same as all truly great ideas, it is simplicity itself.

The time has come for all God’s beloved children of the Earth to take the blinkers off their inner vision and free their perception of false beliefs, prejudices and outdated beliefs. This helps us to form a new and healthier relationship with our true Divine parents and their only born Son, the Christ Spirit, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us. We then no longer find it hard to grasp that true and lasting peace can only come to us and our world when each one of us is willing to give of the best we are capable of and to conduct our lives in a masterly fashion that leaves no doubts about the honesty and integrity of our intention to save and redeem not only ourselves but our whole world, just as shown in the legend of the Master’s life.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Virtual Trip To The Niagara Falls*

For an excursion with a difference, please follow the link below:

‘Niagara Falls’
​ 
We stand – or rather in our case – sit in awe and wonder as the beauty of God’s Creation unfolds before us. Included in this are the technological miracles that make it possible for us to go on such a splendid journey and can with equal ease take us to many other marvels of our world. At the top of your screen is says: ‘Open 1000 panoramas from around the world’. Click it and see what happens!

What power and might reveals itself to us through things like these! There is no greater power than that of God. It not only controls our lives down to their smallest details but also brings new Universes, planets and solar systems and everything that dwells in them into being. It holds them in their places, moves them through space and – when they have outlived their usefulness – destroys them again, at will? That certainly puts our existence on this planet into perspective for me. One marvels at the magnificence of life that is almost too great to grasp for our small earthly minds. Then at the latest my soul wants to go down on its knees, join the Swedish Pastor Carl Boberg and sing:

O Lord my God! When I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made.
I see the stars; I hear the rolling thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour God, to Thee;
How great Thou art, how great Thou art!

From ‘New Hope For Childless Couples’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’:
​ 
As you know by now, it is My Will for each one of you to become masters of your own destiny. Begin by taking charge of everything that is within you and shape and mould your character until you have become the one you would really like to be. As young Gods in the making, you are required to become a bit more godlike with each passing day by increasingly bringing forth My characteristics in all your daily encounters. The gift of another lifetime on the Earth has been granted to you so that you can take advantage of the quantum leap forwards in your personal evolution and that of your whole race that has been taking place for quite some time by now. 

So, roll up your sleeves and get to work on yourselves. You cannot afford to waste precious time, for you are the only ones who can fulfil the hopes and dreams I have always nurtured on behalf of your race. Hand in hand with the Angels and Me, courageously learn from the mistakes of the past and do your share of building a better future, for all. The wise ones amongst you who genuinely wish for peace in you world first look into themselves. They reconcile the opposing forces within them and make their peace, with themselves and Me, and everybody else. When you make peace within, peace without is guaranteed to follow. 

You are all My children and everybody is of equal value to Me. As long as you are willing to allow life itself to be your teacher, it is of no importance which role has been allocated to anyone, during their present lifetime. In the vast drama called life, of which I am the author and director, I cast the roles. This is necessary to ensure that all lifeforms evolve at an even pace, for I am the Master and the only one who knows My great plan of life. Rest assured no-one is inferior to anyone, and no-one is superior in any way. No matter which role you are playing at any given time, you simply cannot go wrong, if you bear in mind that whatever you are doing it will always only be for a time. On Earth nothing lasts forever, quite literally, and you are sure to cope so much better with your part, when you remind yourself of this once in a while. 

Not even the Earth herself is going to last forever. When her physical form is no longer of any use, she will transmute into an altogether more spiritual being that is filled with light. It’s a similar process as the one you experience at the end of each lifetime, when you leave your physical body behind. Although this is the end of Mother Earth as you have known her, but she will continue because she too is a spiritual being, known to some as Gaia, the same as you are first and foremost spirit. She will forever continue and so will you. 

Innumerable lifetimes you have spent on the Earth plane in search of a way home into the knowledge about your true nature and Mine. To help you find a better understanding of this, new religions and belief systems with revised teachings based on My ancient wisdom appeared periodically in your world that tried to light your way. One of the latest ones was Judaism, which later branched off into Christianity and Islam. They are the Abrahamic religions. All three make use of what in your world is called the Old Testament.

Extract from ‘The Grand Mosaic Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Mother’s Love*

​There are exceptions to the rule, but generally speaking nobody loves us like our mother. Somewhere in the finely meshed fabric of life, she wove a strength, a kind of golden cord that tied us to her and released us into our present lifetime together with her. Ideally, this binding is not for possessing but protecting, so she can be there for us when necessary. In youth, we may feel this as a strain of too much watchfulness and too many questions. But the old equaliser time is likely to reveal to us eventually that the quality of her love has been less selfish than we thought and far more precious than we ever dreamed it could be. The best part of our relationship with her are not our blood ties but the karmic ones  that reach way back into past lifetimes. This is the reason why she chose to love us and be our mother for this one. She did it because that’s what she wanted and not because it was her duty.

The awareness of this sets us free to say: ‘I like you, mother’ or ‘I love you, mama’. Quanah Parker from the Comanche tribe writes: ‘Comanche may die tomorrow or in ten year’s time, but when the end of this lifetime comes for any of us, we know that we shall all be together again in the world of spirit. I surely want to see my mother again.’

Even if the earthly mother of our present lifetime could not love us the way we would have liked her to, our Divine Mother always did and forever will.

Joyce Sequichie Hifler
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Magic Bank Account*
​ 
Imagine you could win a prize in a competition that consists of a magic   bank account into which the banker in charge of it every morning   deposits £86,400. You are free to use this money in whichever way you   wish, within certain limitations. They are as follows: 



You may only spend the money and none of it can be transferred into another account.


Everything   you did not spend in the course of each day is taken from you at the   end of it. The remaining balance cannot be carried forward to the next   day. You can however donate it to charitable purposes. The amount you   have in mind cannot simply be transferred to another account, but must   be given in kind.  


Every morning when you wake up, the bank transfers another £86,400 into your account for that day. 


The game can end without warning and at any given time the banker can say: ‘Game’s up!’ 


The account will then be closed and you will not receive another penny.
  What would you do if that happened to you? As you could not possibly   spend such a lot of money on yourself each day, maybe after purchasing   anything you have ever wanted for yourself you would do the same for all   your loved ones, maybe even for people you meet in the street and do   not know. You might try to spend every penny because you could be sure   that your account would be replenished every morning.

Do I hear you say: ‘No need to think about that. Such a silly game could   never happen in real life.' Well, as a matter of fact it is not a game   but something that really happens every day and for each one of us. We   are all winners without ever becoming aware that this is the case. The   account is our life and the currency in it is time. This is how it   works:



Every morning we wake up and receive 86,400 seconds of time – free of charge, as a gift from life itself.


Any remaining seconds when we go to sleep at night, cannot be credited. 


It   is always today, yesterday is an illusion that’s gone forever and   tomorrow is one that will never come. And whatever money is left unused   at the end of each day is lost. 


No need to worry about that, because every morning our account is replenished.


Ah, but wait a moment! The Great Banker of life can close the account at any time and sometimes does this without warning.
  So, what are you and I doing with the prize of 86,400 seconds we have   received today? I spend a good portion of my daily quota on preparing   this kind of thing for you, the members of my worldwide spiritual   family. And if you get something from my work and it helps you to grow   in wisdom and understanding, I consider that part of my fortune well   spent. 

Do you realise that the seconds we are given every day are worth a great   deal more than the same amount in pounds? They are precious beyond   compare because not all the money in our whole world can buy even a   fraction of one of them back. Therefore, from now on let’s think about   the gift we are receiving every day from the Universe and remember to   give thanks and praise for it and make an effort to somehow enjoy every   second as much as possible. 

As time passes by much quicker than we usually think, let’s take good   care of ourselves and our loved ones, happy just to be here, loving this   life and everything that is in it and be thankful to our Creator, the   Great Father/Mother of all life, for allowing us to take part in it. 

I wish you a day that is filled with a deep appreciation for the beauty   and wonders of God’s Creation. Start spending your gift consciously and   wisely and don’t complain about growing old, as many never get to know   that experience in their present lifetime.  

Recommended Reading:
‘About Time’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Feminine – Soul Of Our World*
​ 
As mentioned in various earlier parts of my writings – the latest one was in ‘Searching For Our Own Truth’ – spiritual wisdom and knowledge is a constantly growing and developing organism and therefore fluid. It aims to present us with the laws and principles of the Universe in ways that everybody can understand and work with. God’s truth can be likened to a mighty river with many tributaries, large and small. It is easy to get side-tracked into one of the side-arms and sometimes we get lost in them. But, even then there’s no need to worry, as our inner guidance will always take us back to the main theme and final goal: the loving union with our Creator. 

For some time I have wanted to give you an example of you how spiritual wisdom and knowledge does grow and expand. And so I have picked for you the first item from the collection of my favourite White Eagle teachings. It consists of two parts. The first one is a White Eagle teaching that appeared many decades ago in ‘The Lightbringer – Developing the Feeling Nature’: 

‘The individual cannot find God by intellect alone. People are trying so to do at the present time, however. Many are seeking to intellectualise God; but no-one, we repeat, can find God through the intellect alone. Everyone has to go through a development of their soul, learning to feel their feelings and their love first. You can only lastingly find God through life, through your feelings, through your soul; so that the soul becomes like a bridge between heaven and Earth, bringing humankind back again to God. ‘The soul is the bridge. It enables the child of Earth to contact God again. We are trying to convey the nature of this divine Trinity of Father, Mother and Son, the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We are endeavouring to show the necessity for that sacred marriage or union between spirit and soul that needs to take place within every human being.

‘It is the woman aspect, the Divine Mother aspect, which is the tenderness, the love and the gentleness in life, the tenderness without which Spiritual death must ensue. Do you see the importance of woman’s place in the scheme of things? First let us say that women, those who are in the highly-privileged position on Earth of being in a woman’s body with womanly qualities, have great responsibilities. They do not all recognise such responsibilities, for they allow their lower or weaker self to take possession of them instead of realising their noble and divine attribute, the attribute of the Divine Mother. 

‘The work of the woman in you the feminine, caring and nurturing side, which both genders contain – whether you are physically a mother or not in this world – is to give love and motherhood, to nurture and care for, in other words to mother all life; to express motherhood with tender love and sympathy – and with wisdom which is as important as the love. Finding the woman within you, you must endeavour to develop the qualities of the Divine Mother. Can you see that the Divine Mother is herself the soul of humankind? It is the soul, and the soul is the intermediary between the individual self and the First Principle or Will of God.

‘When you arise and manifest from within yourself the dignity of the divine principle that is behind womanhood, wars will cease because the soul (or the woman) desires neither strife nor war. The soul is peace-loving; the soul yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection; the soul, being intuitive, can look into the future desiring to protect the race, not to destroy it. We speak most earnestly to all women, urging them to develop the qualities of the noble, the holy Mary, the mother aspect.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

– To be continued in the next chapter and my next posting –

From ‘Our World In Transition’

*  * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

Part B

*Divine Guidance*
​ 
The White Eagle teaching of the previous chapter must have been highly advanced knowledge when it first appeared, probably in the 1930s to 1940s. It is likely to have come to my attention as a confirmation after I had written of ‘What Is Soul’ in ‘Healers And Healing’. The latter is the earliest part of my work and came into being more than ten years ago. If you are ready to compare White Eagle’s wisdom with my intuitively updated and extended re-interpretation of November 2014, here it is. 

‘It is impossible for individuals to find God by intellect alone, although to this day many are trying to do so. No matter how hard anyone may attempt to intellectualise the Divine, you are not going to find God through the intellect alone. First you have to go through a development of your soul by learning how to love wisely and paying attention to your feelings. 

‘God can only be found through experiencing life and the Divine through the soft and sensitive world of your feelings. This part of your nature is your soul. It acts as the bridge between Heaven and Earth that brings humankind back to its Creator and enables you, as a child of the Earth, to contact God. By this we mean the Divine Trinity of Father, Mother and Son – the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We aim to help each one of you to become aware of the sacred union between the spirit and soul of the Highest and these two parts of your own being, which in due course will take place in all human beings.

‘This union is the marriage and the healing all of you are on the Earth plane to seek. Wise ones, who are seriously in pursuit of this, refuse to suppress their feelings with the chemicals supplied by the pharmaceutical industry of your world. No matter how hard their healing journey may sometimes be, they persevere and continue to allow their feelings their natural coming and going. They are resting safely in the knowledge that under the emotional/spiritual debris of many past lifetimes there waits for them the reconnection with their Divinity, the Divine aspect of their own nature. The six-pointed star is a symbol of this healing process. During the journey the upper and lower triangles are slowly merging and melting into each other to produce yet another perfect – that is whole – and Christed human child of the Earth. 

‘The femininity of the Divine Mother is that which manifests as tenderness, love and gentleness in life – without these qualities spiritual death ensues. Can you see the importance of the feminine in your world and woman’s place in the great scheme of things? All those who are in the privileged position of presently being in a woman’s body and who are also endowed with womanly characteristics carry great responsibilities. For as long as you fail to recognise this as a woman, you are in danger of allowing your lower earthly and weaker self to act out its attributes rather than manifesting their own version of the noble and divine ones of the Great Mother. 

‘The feminine in both genders alike is your caring and nurturing side. And whether you are physically a mother or not in your present lifetime, the work of the feminine aspect of your nature in women and men alike is to give love and provide the nurturing and caring of motherhood for all lifeforms. This expresses itself not only in tender love and sympathy but also with wisdom, a quality that is just as important as the other two. To take possession of the woman within you, you yourself have to develop the Great Mother’s characteristics. This is of the greatest importance, as the Mother aspect is the soul of humankind and she also acts as intermediary between the individual self and the first principle, the will and power of God, the Father aspect of the Divine and your own nature. The Mother is the second principle of the Holy Trinity and the third one is their Son, the Light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns. This is the Spirit of the Universal Christ and each one of you and us is a spark of His/Her radiance.

– To be continued in the next chapter –​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

If you would prefer to read the whole sequence of 
‘The Feminine – The Soul Of Our World’ 
in one session, to gain a better comparison between the 
original White Eagle version and my interpretation, 
please follow the link below and allow a moment for the files to load.

‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

_*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

 Part C_
​ 
‘_For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways_.’ Psalm 91:11 and ‘_For it is written: He will command his angels concerning you to guard you carefully’_ Luke 4:10

‘For more than six thousand years, the Angels, Master and we, their helpers and your guides from the world of light have been steering and accompanying you through the lessons that were necessary for the development and better understanding of your race’s masculine forces. Unfortunately, to the detriment of the character of human nature and your world, this could only be done by ever more excluding and finally almost removing the wise and loving influence of the power of the feminine. The intention behind this was to show you what your world without it would be like. The result is before you, so you can all see for yourselves the result of this state of affairs. 

‘At no stage during every part of this evolutionary phase has any one of you been left to your own devices. In the background of life we have always been with you, to supervise and steer you in the right direction. This is how, slowly but surely, all of you together moved forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life towards the Age of Aquarius, the age of enlightenment and siblinghood of all life, when gradually ever more inner eyes would be opening. You would then be helped to find out why it had been necessary to inflict the patriarchy upon you and your world in the first place. 

‘That is why we are now in a position to tell you reliably that, when more and more of you wake up to their true nature and brings forth from within themselves the dignity of the Divine principle of the feminine, so that it manifests itself with increasing strength in your world, the time will come when you will have to endure no more wars. The feminine in women and men alike, when it is allowed to come to the fore and express itself unrestricted, desires neither strife nor conflict. The feminine aspect of your nature, your soul, is peace-loving and yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection. 

‘Being part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it. She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her symbol.

‘Learning the lessons of the patriarchy, with its lack of respect and consideration for life in whose creation the masculine aspects of your world have a minute role to play, and the horrors that followed in the wake of power-seeking, empire building and warmongering have been an essential component of your earthly education. This phase was still in full swing when the original White Eagle ‘The Feminine – Soul Of Our World’ teaching was first given and thanks be to God and the Angels that by now it has almost run its course. But make no mistake about it, the Father/Mother aspects of the Divine have accompanied all of you through the pain and suffering the patriarchy had to bring to you and your world. The only reason for all of it was that in due course you as a race would learn from the mistakes of the past and each one of you individually do their share of building a more peaceful world. 

Extract from Part C of
‘The Lessons Of The Patriarchy’

From ‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

Please allow a moment for the above file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Visit From Wisdom*

*Or*

*The Guardian Angel*

One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said : ‘I have heard
The cry of your spirit and I have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so I can fill it with God’s light,
Which is wisdom and knowledge.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it,
So I can reveal some Divine truths to you.’

Encouraged by this, I replied : 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
Desire and sung by delight?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout
My days, chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
Fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that leads me to I do not know where,
Despising myself? 
And this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
Whilst it knows that beyond it lies my union with the pit? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings the pleasures of a minute,
When sometimes they can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times is guided by dreams?
What happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, help me to understand.’

The Angel answered:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self, 
For first and foremost you are a spirit and its soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Great Light of all Lights,
The Universal Christ. 
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand your present existence. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child blinking at the
Firelight, while its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like the bees, happy with who and what you are,
And refuse to spend your days admiring the soaring of the eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight 
And is not troubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all the flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
Your nectar is the learning they provide for you.
Your innermost being transforms them into the honey
Of wisdom and ever improving understanding of life. 
The vision of the wise ones, who patiently and diligently 
Apply themselves to their earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of the bee attending to its task, in the fullness of time 
Will be lifted above the concerns of the Earth. 
On the mighty wings of the wisdom and truth of 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
They shall lift themselves above the Earth plane to perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Those who shirk their earthly lessons and try to run away from them,
Will in due course be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So the can repeat the lessons they had hoped to escape. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, it can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or even deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
The wisdom and understanding of life you are constantly gaining
Is your yield and has the same healing power as the bee’s.
It is yours to keep forever and after first having healed yourself with it,
When it is shared with those around you, it can do the same for them.
And never forget that when one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth herself are recovering, too. 

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and to teach you something.
The books, the patterns and the beautiful as well as the ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden are the things you created
Through your thinking patterns in past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the words you speak weave are a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
The grievous and joyous conclusions you draw are the
Seeds of the past and present you at some time 
Scattered in the field of your spirit, 
So they can be reaped by you in the future. 
The young inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter. 

‘And the Earth with its ever open mouth for all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of your lower earthly self.
The inner world that that is alive in your heart 
Is contained in everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant and small creature you believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God, 
To experience the pain, suffering and sadness of earthly life,
In order to help you evolve into an ever more compassionate and loving.
Alas, the way back into the light of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through the darkness of ignorance.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your way home into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and holiness, which means wholeness.
Do not fear any thorns or boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

My role is to support and sustain you in times of need. 
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that each time you call for me, 
I will come to hold your hand and show you the way.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Angels’ 
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*You Are Special*
​ 
Whenever the mind of our small earthly self – or someone in our environment – tries to convince us that we are a small, useless and worthless human specimen, it is good and right to take the part of our Highest or God Self and reply: ‘That’s what you think, but it is false belief. It’s not that you are lying to me. You are merely saying such things because you are ignorant and do not yet understand your own true nature and the purpose and meaning of your present existence. 

The truth of the matter is that every human being in its own way is a special and unique being, who is precious beyond compare. In the entire history of the whole of Creation there has never been and never will be another being quite like me. My eyes, hands, hair, handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to me. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way I do. Nobody can paint my brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as I have for food, music, dance and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things quite the way I do and no-one can feel my feelings. And there has never been someone who laughs exactly the way I do, and what makes me laugh or cry can have quite a different effect on someone else.

Each one of us is different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth and all of are specially gifted in some way. Even if others pursue the same creative activities as mine, everybody has their own special and unique way of expressing themselves. In the course of our evolution as individuals and many lifetimes, every human soul develops its own set of abilities and it is likely that there will always be someone who is better at some things than I am and superior to me in at least one way. And this applies to each one of us. 

The Great White Spirit, our Father/Mother Creator, has provided each one of its children of the Earth with a different set of gifts and talents that have taken many lifetimes to develop. Therefore, it is important to be grateful for them. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime to take good care of them and further develop them, to the best of our ability. The whole range of that which has been bestowed upon us produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. The entire human race is like a room filled with billions of musical instruments. Listening to the symphony we are producing together, we may at times get a sneaking feeling that some of the instruments in some way sound better than ours. Do not allow yourself to be disturbed by this, as this is intentional due to the fact that every instruments is a unique creation. This ensures that no-one matches exactly anyone else’s sound. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible.

We are all tiny particles of a vast whole, and the functioning of one is as important as that of all the others for the wellbeing of the whole. Every single one of us is rare and precious in the eyes of our Creator, who holds the Great Plan of life in His/Her loving hands and designed us to be exactly the way we are. And whatever anyone imagines this being to be, even the greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we and our world cannot have appeared out of nowhere. 

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or cosmic joke. All of us are in this life so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that is the way our true Father/Mother, who loves us totally and unconditionally, wants us to be. Everybody contains the seed of perfection and the only thing anyone has to do to achieve it, is to constantly give of the best they are capable of. This is the only way ever more of our Divine qualities can gradually be brought forth from within the very core of our own being. 

Wherever we may find ourselves, we are always at the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our share of making our planet a better, happier, more peaceful and beautiful place for all its inhabitants, including ourselves. At this special time of transition from one age into another, each one of us is expected to fulfil one specific task on the Earth plane. It is a job that can only be carried out by us and which is rightfully ours is waiting to be found and worked on. For this purpose it is essential that we follow the guidance we receive from the wise one or the living God within, who at any given moment reveals its presence to us through the world of our feelings and our natural inclinations. We are in this life to dream and pursue our own dreams and not those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us – even our parents or grandparents. 

Only by never imitating others can we hope to be true to our real and Highest Self and find our special assignment. Through acting in accordance with Its will and desires, refusing to follow the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature, whilst giving of our best at all times, hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of us is meant to develop their own precious and unique set of gifts to its highest potential and full flowering.  

The whole process is a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more could anyone ask for? However, the fulfilment we are seeking on the Earth plane is not going to drop into anyone’s lap like Manna from the Heavens. Insisting on living selfishly and seeing life as an endless round of pleasure-seeking is not the way, that’s for sure. But we cannot fail when we strive to work for the good of the whole and allow ourselves to be guided by our innermost feelings, highest aspirations, hopes, ideals and dreams.

We are living in exciting times and we are on the Earth plane to learn how to reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hand of the Highest Authority and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation – nothing else is now good enough. Although some are finding this difficult, persevering is worth our while as this is our opportunity to learn once again to walk in safety and peace on our beloved planet and to evolve into one of  its healers, guardians and keepers. Hand in hand with God and the Angels, each has to make their contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms. Writing this for you is part of mine. 

Everybody eventually has to learn how to take care of the welfare of our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody and everything that shares this life with us. This is by no means entirely unselfish, because although we are presently working for future generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once again be walking amongst them in a different guise. And if that does not make every small effort we make worth while, then please tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a White Eagle Teaching from Stella Polaris December 2010/January 2011. It came my way as a confirmation a long time after I had written the above. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God in everyday life and think of God in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate and bring the Divine spirit to the community in which you live. As your responsibility increases towards the people you serve, the wisdom and knowledge you will be given access to does the same. God is with each one of you and all of you are instruments and channels of the blessing and healing power of His/Her infinite spirit.’ 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Bee*
​ 
When bees attract our attention, for example in dreamtime or through an article like this one, they may wish to bring us a message about industry, action and communication. They could have come to remind us of our ability to consciously choose the results we want in our lives. Dream bees also point to the spiritual gifts that come as a byproduct of our industriousness, like a treasure of golden honey. If we are not already sharing them with others, the bees can be an indication that the time has come for doing this. Or maybe it’s just that we need to recognise our inner treasures more clearly.

The symbolism of bees in dreams also brings us the concept of pollination. Upon waking up from such a dream, wise ones ask themselves: 



What ideas am I pollinating and nurturing in my life? 
If my attitude is like pollen, what kind of it am I spreading? Do I spread love, peace and joy wherever I go rather than gossip and anger?  
Where do my thoughts most frequently land? Are they drinking the nectar of the sweetest flowers or do I allow them to linger in the marsh of unproductive thinking? 
 
Bees have intricate modes of communication. Often when we dream of them it’s a sign that there is a need to observe our social networks. In dreamtime bees invite us to take a look at we are communicating effectively with our loved ones and keeping in touch with them. 

Turn to the beehive as a source of dream symbolisms of perfect storage, efficient living space and architecture. The hive is symbolic of structure and order, specifically in our homes. A dream of bees within their hive may be a message it’s time to organise our home life better.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child blinking at the
Firelight, while its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like the bees, happy with who and what you are,
And refuse to spend your days admiring the soaring of the eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight 
And is not troubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all the flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
Your nectar is the learning they provide for you.
Your innermost being transforms them into the honey
Of wisdom and ever improving understanding of life. 
The vision of the wise ones, who patiently and diligently 
Apply themselves to their earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of the bee attending to its task, in the fullness of time 
Will be lifted above the concerns of the Earth. 
On the mighty wings of the wisdom and truth of 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
They shall lift themselves above the Earth plane to perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Those who shirk their earthly lessons and try to run away from them,
Will in due course be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So the can repeat the lessons they had hoped to escape. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, it can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or even deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
The wisdom and understanding of life you are constantly gaining
Is your yield and has the same healing power as the bee’s.
It is yours to keep forever and after first having healed yourself with it,
When it is shared with those around you, it can do the same for them.
And never forget that when one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth herself are recovering, too. 

From ‘A Visit From Wisdom or The Guardian Angel’

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Beauty Of Pollination’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Serenity Prayer
*
God grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time.
Enjoying one moment at a time.
Accepting hardships and suffering 
As the pathway to healing, peace and redemption.
Taking, the way the Jesus legend showed us, 
This sinful world as it is, not as I would like it to be,
Safe in the knowledge that the 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
In the fullness of time will make 
All crooked corners straight and everything right,
Not only for me but for all of humankind, 
If we but surrender our will to His/Hers. 

Grant me the gift of a measure of happiness in this life
And that I may become ever more at one with You,
So that one day I may continue my learning
In the world of light and be allowed to move on
To ever higher levels of experience.

Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Investigating The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Who Is The Captain Of My Soul?*

‘_Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row._
_We are steered by fate_.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

William Ernest Henley

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

And if you and I can occasionally help someone to find a new understanding 
of their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence, 
then our present lifetime will not have been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*There’s A Place For You Here*

If you feel too much, there’s still a place for you here.
If you feel too much, don’t go.
If this world is too painful, stop and rest.
It’s okay to stop and rest.

If you need a break, it’s okay to say you need a break.
This life – it’s not a contest,
Not a race, not a performance,
Not a thing that you win.

It’s okay to slow down.
You are here for more than grades,
More than a job, more than a promotion,
More than keeping up, more than getting by.

This life is not about status or opinion or appearance.
You don’t have to fake it.
You do not have to fake it.
Other people feel this way too.

If your heart is broken,
It’s okay to say your heart is broken.
If you feel stuck, it’s okay to say you feel stuck.
If you can’t let go, it’s okay to say you can’t let go.

You are not alone in these places.
Other people feel how you feel.
You are more than just your pain.
You are more than wounds, more than drugs,
More than death and silence.

There is still some time to be surprised.
There is still some time to ask for help.
There is still some time to start again.
There is still some time for love to find you.

It’s not too late.
You’re not alone.
It’s okay – whatever you need
And however long it may take – it’s okay.
It’s okay.
If you feel too much,
There’s still a place for you here.
If you feel too much, don’t go.
There is still some time."

Jamie Tworkowski

Founder of ‘To Write Love On Her Arms’
​ 
You are a beloved child of the Universe and whatever you are presently  going through, is merely a passing phase in your life. God and the  Angels are always with every one of us. They are also part of you and  know your troubles only too well, but their help cannot come to you,  unless you ask for it. So reach out and observe for yourself how  unfailingly it comes in one way or another. Finding great joy and  lasting happiness is the birthright of all human souls. However, this  brings with it the duty of having to experience the depths of pain and  suffering as well, because that is the only way we can eventually learn  how to tell the difference between these two polar opposites. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas In Our Time*

When we live in difficult times
As a good example of what having faith truly means;
When we try to make sense of the sacred texts of our world
And find in them a new understanding of the symbolisms
Of the ancient wisdom each one of them contains;
When we realise that the newly born in the manger stands for the
First stirrings of everybody’s own Divine qualities
Of love, respect and compassion for all lifeforms,
Which eventually comes alive in every human heart and soul;
When as a result of this, we humbly kneel in love and devotion
Before what the Holy child and Its parents in truth represent,
That’s what Christmas means in our time.

When another one of God’s children of the Earth 
Finds out that the Jesus story is a legend
And that no-one will wave some kind of a magic wand,
To save and redeem us and our world,
And that the only way this can happen is when each one of us
Brings forth from within their own Christ characteristics,
And starts to behave accordingly,
Another Divine spark is coming alive and a Christ child born. 
That is what Christmas means in our time. 

When through such knowledge those in despair
Find rest and peace, comfort and healing;
When the bringer of this good news acts unselfishly, 
With love and integrity, honesty and truth,
And without seeking their own advantage,
But feels compassion and enters with into the other one’s suffering,
More sparks in human hearts are coming alive,
Christ is born on the Earth plane and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When in recognition of their true nature as children of the One,
People’s hearts and souls open up and reach out
To each other and say: ‘I forgive you!’,
The wounds of all lifetimes are healing
And the soul of our world does the same;
When human beings treat each other with kindness and respect
For themselves and each other;
When hands reach across all barriers of race, colour, dogma and creed,
And souls, knowing that we are all children of the One,
Look for that which unites us and forget about
What once separated us from each other,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When souls love each other wisely, through thick and thin,
Faithfully and true, totally and unconditionally, 
The way our Creator loves all of us,
Their love is Divine and holy;
When people understand that God means the Holy Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life,
Whose only born Son/Daughter is the Great White Light
At the top of the spiritual mountain,
The Universal Christ;
When yet another one of us grasps that it was S/He who
Once spoke to us and our world through 
The tale of the Master Jesus,
To teach us about the initiations all human souls 
Have to experience in the end,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When the depiction of the child in the manger
Helps us to recognise the love of our own Divine Parents,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Who created our world and everything in it,
Including each one of us, to offer us opportunities for learning
Something from every experience and 
For growing in wisdom and understanding;
When with deep gratitude we feel that the Divine characteristics
Of our true parents are coming alive in ever more hearts,
And increasing numbers of us are making a conscious effort
To act in more loving ways and that in all their encounters,
Not just at Yuletide but any day of the year, then every day
Is Christmas in our time.

When, for the people of today, these good things happen,
Regardless of the events in the world around us,
Christmas, in spite of everything that some say against it,
Truly becomes a feast of joy;
When the imagery of the child in the manger
Helps us to recognise and reconnect with our own inner child,
And we take a new delight in the beautiful old stories and carols,
Because we recognise that in a way they have always been true, after all,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When instead of taking the ancient tales literally,
The way it was done in past ages,
People start to look for the esoteric symbolisms
That are hidden behind the surface words and through this
Find a fresh appreciation for them;
When yet another human soul on the Earth plane
Grasps that the only thing that was ever needed 
Was a fresh interpretation of these stories, 
Then a renewal of faith is taking place in our world
And a genuine love of  God’s wisdom and truth,
Mercy and love grows in ever more hearts and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When people of all nations throw away their weapons
And resolve their disputes in peaceful ways;
When instead they reach out for each other in friendship and love;
When with each new soul who awakens to their true nature,
The Christ spirit is born and comes alive in yet another human heart,
The soul of our world and the Angels in the Heavens rejoice,
For at long last the long promised second coming
And true Christ-Mass is taking place on the Earth,
And Christmas has in our time found its real meaning.

Hallelujah!

From ‘Words of Comfort And Healing For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Saturn As Father Christmas*
​ 
For a very long time our world has been suffering from a sad lack of spiritual awareness, which made our race the prisoner of many false beliefs and prejudices. However, now that we have reached the Age of Aquarius the light of Divine wisdom and truth is flowing ever more powerfully from the highest levels into the consciousness of humankind. With this, the doors of our inner jail are swinging ever wider open and that is especially true at Christmas. As we know by now, each one of us is potentially a receiver/transmitter station through which God’s Divine wisdom and truth is waiting to pour itself into us and our world. 

The influence of this can be felt particularly strongly when the Sun moves through Sagittarius, the fire sign responsible for the superconscious faculties of all human beings. In the fullness of time the Sagittarian energies aim to provide every human soul with a direct line with God and a bridge to the mind of their Highest or God Self. Making contact with the source of our being is easier at this time of the year than any other, as the lines are then clearer and suffer from less interference. This is by no means intended merely for the privileged few. Everybody is invited to take advantage of these energies, none is excluded or left out. 

 A few days before Christmas the Sun moves from fiery Sagittarius, ruled by jolly and jovial Jupiter, into earthy Capricorn with its planetary ruler, stern and undeviating Saturn, who is also the co-ruler of Aquarius. Now, if I told you that in truth Saturn is the Father Christmas of the Zodiac, would you believe me? In spite of the impression created by the rulers of Sagittarius and Capricorn, this role is by no means played by Jupiter. Its energies merely provide the background to the build-up to Christmas and as soon as the Sun has moved into Capricorn a profound and marked change of energies can be felt.

During the Sun’s transit through Sagittarius, we and our world may be presented with fresh opportunities for finding a better understanding of some of the things, especially spiritual ones, that could have been puzzling us in the past. But when the Sun moves away from the fiery and enthusiastic Sagittarian energies into the stern and dour Capricorn ones on the day of the Winter Solstice the energies change dramatically and life once again returns to normal. In the year 2014 it takes place on 21st December. See whether you can sense this energy change, when it sometimes feels as if everything were coming down to Earth with a bump. Everyday duties take over and a rude awakening awaits many because of their excessive spending under Jupiter’s benevolent and expansive influence. Down to Earth goes everything with a bump. One feels deflated and possibly slightly depressed as if something good had been taken away. And as a matter of fact, it has. 

It is not without reason that Christmas falls into the time of the Sun’s transit through Capricorn, whose planetary ruler is Saturn, the undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac. This is so that the prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of Sagittarius rise into the conscious awareness of humankind’s individual and collective soul are in need of being grounded, so they can find their practical expression and manifest themselves to sustain us in the darkest part of the winter and the densest ones of the Earth signs. 

In the days of yore, the jollity and merry-making of Christmas were known as Saturnalia. Deep spiritual symbolisms are hidden behind many of the old customs, for example that only children who have been good and who worked hard receive presents from Santa Claus. To deserve Saturn’s gifts, all God’s children of the Earth certainly have to toil unceasingly, and when Saturn’s gifts arrive, they most certainly are worth striving for. They consist of the wisdom and understanding that can only grow in all human hearts and souls through learning from our own earthly experiences. Any knowledge we find in this way becomes our spiritual property and that is the only thing any one of us will ever be allowed to keep and take into eternity.

Saturn stands for the Divine aspect of the stern taskmaster, tough and demanding, which every child of Earth needs. For the wise ones amongst us who willingly attend to their lessons, in the end the loving and caring rewarder part of the Saturnian energies emerge and start to pour their blessings over us and our lives. Alas, human souls thus far have reacted with fear to all contacts with Saturn, but the time has come for shedding all our fears. The only way of doing so is through learning to trust that the basic goodness of life at any given time fulfils all our needs and that the great wisdom and love of our Creator will always provide us with the experiences that are just right for us. 

Our Angels, Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light are waiting to be called upon to help us dissolve the spiritual prison that consists of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears which, individually and collectively, are entirely our own doing. The doors of this jail are gradually creaking open for us and our world. It is true that initially contacts with Saturn stir up fear, but this too happened for good and wise reasons. During past lifetimes, these apprehensions protected us against experiences for which we were as yet unready. Now that we are ready and they are waiting to be dissolved, the energies of Capricorn and its ruler, Saturn, can be tapped into to give us the required determination and strength.

The day of the Sun’s entry into Cancer and Capricorn marks the solstices. In Cancer we celebrate the summer solstice and in its polar opposite, Capricorn, the winter solstice. Both events are special times when – for a brief moment – the Sun in the sky above us appears to stand still, although in reality it never does, as throughout the whole of Creation, all is movement and constant changes, and nothing ever stands still. At the time of the solstices especially powerful outpourings of blessing and healing energies flow from the highest levels of life into us and our world and everything that shares it with us. In the build-up to the solstices these energies grow more potent from day to day and they remain as strong for some time afterwards. 

For those who are walking the healer’s pathway, great cosmic events of this nature create many wonderful opportunities. One of them is consciously tuning the receiver/transmitter station of our whole being into the frequencies of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, so we can be used as channels of light and make our contribution towards the healing of our world and dispersing some more of the darkness that still surrounds us all.

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
 
From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Christmas Story Down The Ages And Now*
​ 
The Vedic tradition teaches that there is only one truth, referred to as Purush, and but one path to it. Truth here refers to the Supreme Spirit, the Godhead, who throughout the ages has been known by many names, for example Jesus, Christ, Christos, Messiah, Purusha Prajapati in the Vedas and Kalimatullah in the Koran. Each of these figures had to meet the test of the highest and noblest attributes of God, like supreme love, sacrifice, demonstrable power unselfishly applied, purity and so forth. Walking in the footsteps of those mentioned above and bringing forth, the same as they did, our own Christ qualities from deep within our own being and constantly giving of our highest and best, is the only way that can take us back into the oneness with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life – or whatever other name anyone may wish to call our Creator.

The Christmas story is but one of the many tools that have been used over the ages for the re-telling of the age-old myth of the birth of Christ and the light it brings to us and our world from the highest levels of life. In Cosmic terms the Universal Christ, who spoke to us through the Jesus legend, is this light. Time and again, the myths surrounding the Great Light, Sun of all Suns and light of all lights, giver and sustainer of all lifeforms, have been told throughout the ages. For example, the Bhagavad-Gita tells about the birth of the child Krishna – even the name is not far removed from the word Christ – in the heart of the followers of the Lord Krishna. 

In the Western part of our world, long before the appearance of Christianity, the ancient religions – called pagan by the early Christians – honoured the return of the Sun’s light to the Earth, at the time of the winter solstice. The word pagan has its origin in the late Latin ‘paganus. In classical Latin it meant ‘rustic villager and also a non-combatant civilian, non-combatant’. Apparently, the word has also been used as an adjective since the early 15[SUP]th[/SUP] century. It stood for ‘of the country or a village,’ from pagus ‘country people or province, rural district.’ 

Pagan religious sense is believed by some to derive from conservative rural adherence to the old Gods after the Christianisation of Roman towns and cities. But the word as such predates that period in Church history, and it is more likely derived from the use of ‘paganus’ in Roman military jargon for ‘a civilian or an incompetent soldier. From 1908 modern pantheists and nature-worshippers have been called – or maybe they called themselves – pagans. 

Be that as it may, all the legends that ever surrounded the winter solstice have tried to convey the message to humankind that, in truth, the Sun we see in the sky above us is but a symbolism for the spiritual Sun, the Great White Light of the Universal Christ, who is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. On the inner level of life each one of us carries a speak of this light within. Since the moment of our creation it has been waiting to come alive and will surely do so when the right moment has come. To facilitate the quickening of the Divine spark in humankind, individually and collectively, there comes a special outpouring of light around the time of the solstices that flows directly from the heartmind of God into all life on our planet.

The Jesus legend and Christianity have been the Great Mother’s instrument for re-telling the ancient allegory of the birth of the child and the coming of the light that has been promised since time immemorial. The evolutionary progress of us and our world has always been closely guarded, guided and monitored by the Angels, Masters and guides on the inner level of life, who are in charge of it. The closer the Aquarian Age drew and with it the rebirth of our race, the stronger the influence of the changes that are taking place on the inner level have been felt in the outer world. Because of these developments, at a certain evolutionary point it became inevitable that Christmas had to replace the pagan traditions, which were gradually taken over and integrated into the Christian festivities. 

As the dates of the solstices are based on astronomical and astrological data and astrology was rejected by the church – officially it still is to this day – a new festival had to be created to replace that of the pagan winter solstice. So that the new celebrations did not look too reminiscent of old ones, the church founders had to find an appropriate day. They eventually decided that the coming of the Light of our world – which they believe was a Master soul by the name of Jesus – should be celebrated on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December. 

This not only satisfied the demands of the outer world, the world of appearances, it was also of significance on the inner level of life. The twenty-five is under the influence of the seventh ray, because 2 + 5 = 7. 2 – the Moon, the planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the nurturing and caring principle of life. 5 – Mercury, the fleet-footed and winged messenger who brings the fire of the Gods, the creative ideas of the Highest down to the Earth, for better communications that enable a renewed understanding through the Air sign Gemini. In the teaching and healing sign Virgo, Earth, Mercury conveys healing that comes from an improved grasp of the true purpose and meaning of our earthly existence. 

Mercury is a symbolism for the receiver/transmitter station that is our earthly mind with its logical and rational abilities. The seven is ruled by Neptune, the highest love vibration of the Universe that knows nothing of the dense vibrations of the Earth environment, where it is very unhappy. Not to make the taking over of the old celebrations by Christianity too obvious, the slightly fluctuating date of the winter solstices were changed to the constant date of 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December, several days after the actual event. 

The legend of the Christ child came into being during the Age of Pisces, the Water sign of Karma and the soul, co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune. Jupiter is also the ruler of Sagittarius and the prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of this sign rise into the conscious awareness of the individual and collective soul of humankind have to be grounded and find their practical expression in the darkest part of the winter and the densest ones of the Earth signs, when on the day of the solstice the Sun moves into Capricorn, where Earth is experienced at its densest and heaviest.  

As the centuries marched on, through the joint efforts of the more highly evolved souls who from time to time honoured us by spending another lifetime on the Earth, a golden bridge of light was slowly created. This kind of crossing is necessary for bringing illumination from the highest levels of life to the soul of our world and also to every individual soul within . At all times and especially around Christmas, unseen by earthly eyes, Angels walk over this bridge into all human hearts and souls. Their influence is especially strong whenever someone has a special need and calls for them. Their task is to bring blessings and healing, love, light and comfort to all. This is how, during the two thousand years that have passed since the appearance of the story of the birth of the child in the manger, the bridge has grown increasingly strong and the Christ blessings are reaching us ever more powerfully.

So, let us lift our hearts and souls up to the Sun, knowing that the blessing and healing power of the Great Light is radiating through it into us and our world. Even if the Sun cannot be seen in the sky above us on Christmas Day, it is always there for us, giving of its love and warmth. How wonderful to know that our beloved companion, the Sun, is a physical manifestation of the glory and the power of the Eternal Sun, the Great Light not only of our Universe but also of uncountable numbers of others that to this day are still way beyond the capabilities of our present understanding of the Cosmos! 

The same especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world on other occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices, and the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference.

From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas Message For The Aquarian Age*
​ 
There is much talk about the Age of Aquarius and the spiritual freedom it is going to bring to us and our world. However, as co-ruler of Aquarius Saturn, the planet of Karma, guards the gateway to the Aquarian Age. Saturn is a symbolism for the Lords of Karma, who at any given time present us with the Karma we have created for ourselves up to the present. In any given lifetime, but particularly now, time and time again Saturn tests us, often to the limits of our endurance, to see how much progress we are making with mastering our earthly nature and whether we can be trusted to handle the lack of restrictions the new age is bringing us, even now. 

Our newly won autonomy mostly consists of no longer having to blindly believe anything, because basically every human soul is eventually entitled to find out the true esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the myths and legends our world has ever known. It is every human spirit and soul’s birthright and highest potential to be taught by and helped to find the truth of everything and that not through any kind of outside forces or institutions and their representatives, but with the help of their own inner guidance that has its origin in the wisdom and truth of the Great Mother. She is the living God within and the love that dwells in all hearts, if at first only in seed form. 

And that is the reason why the human heart alone can verify what is true, as it knows the truth and resonates to its sound, and never errs when it comes to telling a truth from a lie. To enable us to recognise the truth when it comes before us, it is necessary to pay attention to that which constantly emerges through the world of our feelings from the very depths of our innermost being into our conscious awareness. Wise ones therefore pay attention whenever they are reading or hearing anything. If something makes sense and they get a deep inner feeling that says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ only then do they accept it and allow it to enter into and take root in their consciousness. This is how they receive their confirmation that the old stories all along have been nothing but tales that served as educational tools. 

To their astonishment the wise ones find out that these stories are true after all – just in a different way than formerly believed. For example, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, really loves us and our world so much that S/He gave us the gift of His/Her Son/Daughter in the form of the love that brought all of us into being and the light that has always sustained and nurtured us. From the very beginning of life on the Earth the Great Light has done this for all lifeforms. At the moment of our creation a spark of this light and Its love has been planted deep in every heart and soul. Jesus as the only begotten Son of the Christian teachings is an allegory of the perfect manifestation of the Universal Christ that is every human soul’s final goal and destination and there is no discrimination against anyone’s race, colour or creed. 

This means a soul who is fully and consciously aware of its human and Divine characteristics and has successfully integrated them, so they work together in peace and harmony, the way they do in God. The manifestation of this is the highest potential of all human souls that can manifest itself any time and anywhere. It has never been tied to time, race, location or any particular part of the history of our world. The Jesus legend provided us with an explanation of God’s great love for humankind in the Piscean Age. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, we and our world are capable of comprehending the much more glorious esoteric meaning of this myth and the truth that is hidden behind its surface words. 

I cannot see any problems arising from this concept even for the most devout Christians. When one embraces the fact that the story of the life of Jesus is a legend and starts to look at the true significance of this myth, it is easy to see that the teachings of the scriptures in truth are much richer than they could ever have been before, as in this way nothing is taken away from them, but only a great deal added. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’. 

From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas In An Over-Materialistic World*
​ 
Love is the law of life. It is God’s true nature and our own, and because of this out of all characteristics we most urgently need to develop and express to the highest point of our consciousness is love. Unfortunately, at its lowest level earthly love frequently manifests itself as possessiveness and jealousy that causes a great deal of suffering and pain to all involved. Yet, even such experiences are valuable because they teach us how not to love, and that is the beginning of learning how to love wisely. This shows itself as a willingness to make compromises and handling our relationships with tact and discretion, discrimination and tolerance, not only in our closest circles of family and friends, but also towards other people and eventually our whole race. This reveals to the wise ones in charge of us that we are unfolding in the right way and successfully moving forwards on our evolutionary pathway of mastering the drives and urges of our lower animal nature.

Love has many different ways of showing its presence. Sometimes it is in the form of love for another human being or for life itself in all its beauty. Our own Christ qualities develop when, instead of ostentatiously doing good, we are just a good person, who loves helping others and insists on doing the right and honest things, and doesn’t shy away from them when this turns out to be the more difficult way.  Love can be expressed in thousands of little ways like through loving and welcoming each new day and whatever weather it may bring, or the love we feel for the plants, flowers and little creatures in our garden or when we are out and about in other parts of nature, and each time we show our appreciation for everything that life brings us. Love can also reveal itself in being interested in all the minor things of daily life, as well as the sincere and true love that manifests itself as simple human goodwill, friendliness and kindness to everyone. 

All of these things bring us into harmony with the law of life and help us to slowly but surely enter ever more deeply into the radiation of the Great White Light, the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above us, the Universal Christ. Whenever we love, our soul is quickened by Its radiation and our own inner Christ-consciousness is stimulated through the power of the blessing that then flows into our heart directly from the Christ. As our whole being gradually fills with ever more light and we become at one with the Christ, we evolve into a Christed one in our own right. And that is the message of the Christmas Story for our time. 

Regardless of the high degree of materialism that on the outer level has by now attached itself to the Christmas celebrations, it is coming about in quite a natural way that the spirit of this festival is getting an ever more powerful hold on God’s children of the Earth. Wise ones are aware that love has many levels and degrees of expressing itself, which can range from the lowest and crudest type of animal love to the highest and most heavenly kind. And that’s why the Christmas spirit shows itself in so many different ways. All of them are right and none of them are wrong, so the wise ones refrain from condemning any one of them and saying Christmas has become far too commercialised in our world. They have no need to look at it in this manner because they sense and feel that on the innermost level of life the desire to celebrate the true Christ-mass is increasing, although on the Earth plane this is manifesting itself in some strange ways and places.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem’ 
[*=center]‘Christmas In Our Time’ 
[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem’ 
 
From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas Prayer*

O Universal Christ, You are the true Christ.
We and our world have been waiting for You,
The Star of all stars, Light of all lights
And the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us.
You are the only born Son/Daughter
Of the Great White Spirit, Mother/Father Creator of all life,
Whose children every human being is.
Your infinite love and wisdom always have been
And forever will be with us and our world.

For the blessing and healing of all life,
May Your loving and peaceful energies
Flow ever more freely and strongly
Into every human heart and soul, 
And from there into the heart and soul of our world, 
All worlds and every being within them.
May each one of us be sanctified with the gift of 
Understanding the true meaning of Your role in our lives.

Through this may we and our world
Be renewed and grow ever stronger in hope, faith and trust
That Your eternal promise of the coming of
Another golden and peaceful age of Aquarius
Is at last finding fulfilment on the Earth.
May the Great Mother’s wisdom and love rise
Through Your intervention from the deepest
Innermost core of everybody’s being,
To guide and protect us and show us the way home
Into the oneness with You and all life.

We welcome You,
The living and loving Spirit onto the Earth.

Amen

From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This is very beautiful.  Thank you!  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia, and the same to you - always. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

This thread has became my morning inspiration :biggrin: . Gives me a little bit of calmness in my chaotic life [lol] . Thank you.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

I am glad to hear it and thank you for letting me know, dear Julia. Much appreciated. 

Peace be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Twelve Holy Nights*

*Meditation And Candle Burning Plan*

Because the month of December contains Christmas,
It is a very holy and special time, and 
The twelve holy nights represent a particularly hallowed period.

1) The three nights starting with Christmas Eve are the holiest time of all.
It is one for receiving when the doors of  the Angelic Kingdom 
Are wide open and invite all of us to take part in their Heavenly celebrations. 

Each of these nights, when you light your candle,
Hold in your mind the image of
Mother Earth, as she turns on her axis in space.
Reflect on the fact that every being on our beloved planet 
In truth is one and that we all are an integral part of the life, 
Our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all Life, has created.
Bless Mother Earth and commit yourself to healing her
And all life she holds in her loving embrace.

2) The following four nights bring us to night seven.
They are about receiving and understanding the 
The true meaning of the Christ energies,
Which at this time flow into every heart and soul more powerfully
Than at any other time of the year.
This is a time for contemplations, quiet reflections and meditations.

Every evening, as you light your candle,
Bring to mind those close to you on the Earth plane
And the ones in the world of light, whose presence and love
Has ever helped to give your own life quality and purpose.
In your meditations hold each one of  them in your heart
And share your love with them by telling them 
How much they have ever meant and still mean to you.

3) The remaining five nights that take us to night twelve
Are about grounding the energies we have receive.
It is a time for starting to make plans, 
For new activities and beginnings.

Each of these nights, as you light your candle,
Review your life and consider which areas of it could do with changing.
Resolve to invest in yourself to make your presence on the Earth 
A more productive and positive one.

It is believed that after the twelfth night the elemental kingdom 
Takes over the energy and that its value for humankind is spent.
Hence the importance of shutting things down on the twelfth night,
But persevere with your meditations and efforts
Throughout the whole of the coming year.

By kind permission of the D.K. Foundation
Edited by Aquarius 

Merry Christmas and a happy and peaceful New Year to each one of you.

With Love and Light,
Aquarius

From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you for reminding me , some of that I have never heard before and some,I had forgotten ...:biggrin: Peace always...julia


----------



## Courtjester

Glad to be of service and peace be with you, too. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

​ 
Special Season’s Greetings
That Christmas and New Year brings 
Of a deep and profound happiness
And the best of everything.

May the year ahead
Be glad in every way,
Reminding us of all the joy
We had on Christmas day.

Happy Christmas,
A happy and healthy New Year
And only the very best of everything, 
To you and your loved ones.

With love and special blessings
from 
Aquarius
Rays of Wisdom 
And also Cj

Don’t forget to click on your very own

 Christmas Card 

here and never forget that:

Those who try to change the world are sure to fail,
While wise ones who make an effort to understand its purpose
And see it in a new light, learn to love it.
For them our world has changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Cj. I wish the same to you, take care of yourself my friend. Thank you for sharing the link to the Christmas card, it is lovely. I loved the birds[I am not going to say more, I don't want to spoil it for anyone else, but I loved it!] Have a wonderful day.  Peace always...Julia:santa:


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. It's good to know that you enjoyed today's offering so much and thank you for letting me know. 

All the best and peace be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Christmas Message From The World Of Light*
​ 
I would like to share with you the essence of a Christmas Message from our beloved helpers in the world of light. White Eagle acted as their spokesperson and brought it to me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought on 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] December 2014. My most sincere and heartfelt thanks to all of you, dear Friends, who made this communication possible. Happy Christmas to you, too.

‘Dear ones, we are bringing you our message of love, good will and the renewal of hope, faith and trust to all of you. We know each one of you personally and we appreciate how hard, demanding and unrewarding earthly life can be at times. We want you to know that none of you have anything to fear, because on the inner level of life we are one with you and we are always with you. Today we convey to you our best wishes and hope that this Christmas you will know the joy of the true Christ Mass, which extends over the whole period of the twelve holy days and nights. This is something that can only be experienced and never be described adequately in the words of any earthly language.

‘Should you be on your own this Christmas and also if you can escape, if only for a brief moment here and there, from the merrymaking of those around you, in spirit you will not be alone – you never are. You will be in the company of us, your friends and helpers who already have the honour of sharing the glory of the Christ life in the world of light. Your loved ones are very close to you at this special time of the Christ Mass, wherever they may be at present. When genuine love has ever existed between two people, there will never be any separation between their spirits.

‘And now, turn your inner vision to the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation, 
and pray that you may be used as a channel
for bringing Its healing and peace to your world.

‘God bless you all, each one.

‘Happy Christmas,
Your friends in the world of light.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Ave Maria by Franz Schubert 1797-1828*

*With New Words For Christmas In Our Time*

A Prayer To The Great Mother Of All Life
A Song About Loneliness At Christmas Time
Christianity’s Virgin Mary is one of  the Mother’s symbolisms.

Ave Maria,
In our world lots of us are alone today and
There are many tears and nights 
Filled with loneliness.
Everyone dreams of a life filled with tenderness
And sometimes a few words are enough
To make someone feel that they are not alone.
Strangers can become friends this way
And great sorrows grow small.
Ave Maria

Ave Maria,
Long is our journey through the dark night of the soul
And there are many ways of reaching the Stars.
Everybody is looking for a hand that will hold them
And maybe someone out there is as sad as you are.
Go towards them and open your heart wide 
And let them feel the warmth of your kindness,
During this cold time of the year.
Ave Maria

Please follow the link below:

‘Ave Maria’

Sung by Helene Fischer in German,
Translated by Anon.

Charles & Helene Fischer
Jean Frankfurter, Bach
​ 
O beloved Great Mother, hear our prayer. The Age of Aquarius is with us now. It is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and we give thanks and praise to You for returning to the conscious awareness of our world to show us the way into a more peaceful and loving future. Please protect and guide us and grant each one of us the gift of your love, wisdom and understanding, so that new hope, faith and trust can grow in every heart and soul. 

Help us to find ever more powerful ways of doing our share of making our world into the place you have shown us in our dreams by opening our hearts and reaching out for each other, not only at Christmas but throughout the whole years. May this continue until all humankind’s arrogance, fear and hostility towards each other has melted away and destructiveness, violence, crime, warfare and loneliness are no longer known in our world. 

In the name of love we ask these things from You.

Amen

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Road To Bethlehem*
​ An essential part of humankind’s evolution is experiencing many lifetimes in physicality on the Earth plane. Finding our way back home from this existence into the conscious awareness of our true nature and reality and the reconnection with our Christ Self is the symbolism behind the road to Bethlehem. This is the reason why for each one of us there comes a time when we have to wade – only seemingly on our own – through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul. This state comes about because our earthly self for a long time remains unaware of who and what human beings truly are, where we have come from and where at the end of each lifetime we are going to. In this sad and lonely existence we frequently get a feeling that our life lacks all purpose, meaning and direction. 

Because of the initial spiritual ignorance of our race, all of us eventually reach the evolutionary point when our small and frightened lower self has to battle its own way through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices that to this day abound in our world. And it takes quite some time until it finally dawns on us that it is up to us ourselves to go in search of our own truth that can help us find our way back into the comfort, warmth and light of once again knowing our true nature and origin. The journey of exploration this enterprise necessitates is a hard and lonely highway that each small frightened earthly self has to walk on its own. 

And it is likely to happen to every human soul in one of their lifetimes that someone appears who promises to provide us with a redeemer of every one of our earthly transgressions, a higher being from a different world who is willing to save us and our world from certain destruction. Who would not want to follow such a good and easy way out of their predicament, if the only thing we have to give in return is our immortal soul – and we don’t even know what that means. As a result we may spend many a lifetime on the Earth looking for this being to come to our rescue, show us the way out of our present plight and release us from it, once and for all. On and on we march in this fruitless and seemingly endless search, until in one lifetime we finally come to the conclusion that nobody will ever do these things for us, for the simple reason that the only one who is capable of doing them is we ourselves. 

Each one of us, including you and me, is an earthly child of the Christ spirit, whose coming has been promised humankind since time immemorial. A spark of this Divine spirit has been implanted in the deepest recesses of the memory of all human souls. There it lies slumbering dreaming of a peaceful and better place and world that exists somewhere. On and on the soul’s earthly self plods in pursuit of this vision, each lifetime reaping the fruits of the thoughts and deeds planted in previous lifetimes. For a very long time we remain unaware of this is what we are doing and all the while our experiences take us from things like hatred to love and the joy of warmongering to peacemaking, so that we should learn from them and our consciousness grow and expand. 

This continues until one fine day, many lifetimes ahead, we have reached the spiritual maturity that our heart can begin to open and unfold like a flower. Our Christ qualities of compassion and love for humankind and its suffering come alive and move into the foreground of our consciousness. This enables us to enter into the pain of others and feel it with them, which enables us to freely and willingly walk with them through their experience. For the Angels and Masters in charge of us that is the signal they have been waiting for. It shows them that the living God in us has woken from its slumbers. That is a signal that the holy infant has been born in yet another heart and is in the process of evolving into maturity. And the Heavens exult that one more of God’s children of the Earth is reaching Bethlehem. 

Our friends and helpers know only too well what kind of a tough and cruel road the way there can be. Until human hearts take possession of the characteristics of the Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true Divine parents and make these qualities their own, people cannot help growing ever colder, more selfish, greedy, judgemental and unforgiving towards the sins and suffering of others. For the wise ones who have already woken up, such things are nothing but signs that the Divine spark in the others is still asleep. For the ones who continue to insist on creating ever more negative Karma for themselves by inflicting pain and suffering on those around them, the qualities of the gentle Christ spirit of compassion and love have not yet woken up. Rest assured that in the fullness of time they too will find their first pointers and signposts for the road to Bethlehem. 

- To be continued - 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

It takes a lot of emotional work to get there though...I am still on this journey...Thank you for sharing your words of wisdom with me. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> It takes a lot of emotional work to get there though...I am still on this journey...Thank you for sharing your words of wisdom with me. Peace always...Julia



We all are, dear Julia. It takes time and that's the reason why we've been given a whole lifetime to deal with this emotional work and do the journeying. 

Thank you for your words of thanks - I will pass them on to Aquarius, the author of all the words of wisdom I am sharing with you on this thread. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Road To Bethlehem*

*Part B
*
*No Room At The Inn*
​ 
To paraphrase St. John 1:5 ‘The Light always shone in the earthly self’s darkness of ignorance for the simple reason that for a very long time our lower self could not yet comprehend it.’ On and on the earthly self must plod on the exceedingly steep road to Bethlehem and many people at all times are also treading it. That is the only way it can be experienced what an existence without spiritual support and sustenance feels like. For as long as we remain in this darkened condition, when someone tries to tell us about anything related with the theme of God, we may just laugh into the other’s face and declare all of it to be a load of humbug and pretty stories for people who are a bit soft in the head, to put it mildly. When this happens, the spirit is knocking at the door of such a person’s consciousness, but cannot yet gain entry because the time for doing so has not yet come for this particular child of the Earth. That is the symbolism behind ‘No Room At The Inn’. 

For every one of us there eventually comes the moment when the Christ Spirit in its early stages of development begins to stir from its slumbers and wants to be born in our heart. But if the time for this to happen has not yet come, at least for the moment, there is no room for it with us. And so, ever further we have to march on this lonely and comfortless road, alone with all our fears and anxieties about the future and in particular death, our own and that of our loved ones, sinking deeper and deeper into the mire of depression, sadly unaware that in truth we are never on our own. 

But even while this fact and our true nature are still unknown to us, our climb up the spiritual mountain continues at a steady pace. In total and unconditional love and silence the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers, our good and kindly shepherds in the world of light, stand closely by. They take care of all our needs and keep watch, but they do not interfere with anyone’s progress, as each one of us has to do their own work because this is the only way our earthly lessons can truly be absorbed into our consciousness. But eventually for all of us together, earthly and Heavenly beings alike, there comes the glorious moment when yet another one of us awakens. Slumbering time is over and once more we become aware of who and what we truly are, where we have come from and what our final destiny is. 

I have been there and know from first hand experience what a dark and threatening existence living without faith and hope is. It was my life’s way of teaching me what the road to Bethlehem means and what a long and winding pathway it is. It feels good beyond compare when the spark of the Divine, our own inner Christ child, has at last come alive and is born in the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our heart, and we realise that although we are still an earthly being, we are also a child of God, just like the Jesus legend tells us about the Master’s life. 

In awe and wonder we then stand before ourselves and the discovery that it was the loving union of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true parents, who once created all His/Her children – including you and me –on the highest levels of being. Therefore, the conception of each new Christ child is indeed an immaculate one, because it takes place untouched by any earthly things, thoughts, ideas and feelings. These parents have always looked after and cared for each one of their earthly offspring. Through all our journeying and wandering, lifetime after lifetime, with much tenderness and infinite love, their wisdom has always been lighting every human child of the Earth’s path. This will forever continue, to ensure that each one of us in the end finds its way safely home and that for all God’s children of the Earth in the end the road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one. 

This happens each time when someone’s inner miracle of birth takes place, their Christ spirit comes alive and its characteristics begin to motivate that person and runs their life for them. This is the long awaited rebirth and we have every reason to be thankful and celebrate. Our heart fills with gladness, love and gratitude. The road up the mountain becomes easier and the cross of our earthly existence grows lighter, because we know that our dream and final goal, the re-union with the Godhead, is turning into a reality and we have arrived in Bethlehem. 

Sure enough, the road that leads us to it has many twists and turns. This is because each one of us can only learn from their own experiences, but you can rely on it that everybody gets where we are meant to go in the end. And all the while the Angels walk with us, to ensure that nobody will ever be forgotten, left behind or truly lost. To help us grow strong and ever more Heaven-tall, they constantly accompany us, but they only step in when someone actually calls for their help. Their support is then felt more strongly and may manifest itself in many different ways. The object of their holding back is to bring forth everybody’s own inner strength and the determination to succeed against all obstacles. 

The first phase of our development, to give you but one example, takes us through experiencing to the fullest humankind’s masculine aggression with is lust for power over and control of others, trouble, strife and possessiveness, warmongering and earthly and spiritual empire building. All of these characteristics are the early earthly human expressions of our Creator’s masculine energies, the God. As the history of our world over the past six thousand years or so shows, when these energies are left to their own devices and allowed to go on the rampage almost without restrictions, they have little to give to our world other than suffering and pain. The masculine needs to be balanced by the nurturing, caring, life-giving and protecting energies of its feminine counterpart, the Goddess. Both these energies are also in equal measure in each one of us earthlings. Our task is to learn to control and master them, so they can be used in positive and creative ways for the highest good of all. 

That is why the next stage of our earthly education, many lifetimes later, moves us to the receiving end of the masculine aspect of our nature. Only when our Karma has sufficiently returned the result of what we planted during the first stage and we had our fill of experiencing in our own lives the fear, pain and suffering we once caused others, are we allowed to move on to the third and final chapter of our very own and personal odyssey. It guides us into the calmer waters of getting to know the value of peace and peacemaking. 

All of these things are essential parts of everybody’s road to Bethlehem, because this is the only way that anyone can acquire the wisdom and understanding that is needed for the building of a happier existence on the Earth plane for all its lifeforms. For this purpose, at a certain point in our development, our Highest Self guides us away from the role of being a religious fanatic with a blinkered vision that cannot yet peer beyond the end of their nose and the boundaries of their chosen religion or the one they were born into, believing it to be the one and only holy making one. We will then be helped to develop an ever deeper appreciation of all the belief systems of our world that is based on the understanding that none of them were ever intended to represent an end in itself. 

From its first appearance each one has merely provided humankind with another pathway up the spiritual mountain, which in the fullness of time would become obsolete and disappear. More and more of us are by now following the guidance of our Highest or Christ Self, the living God within, because this is the only authority in the whole of Creation who can reliably tell us the truth about anything we care to ask. Because we prefer to be taught in this way to any other, what is left of the religions our world will gradually fade away quite naturally. As each new religion that appeared in our world provided our race with yet another only too welcome excuse for bashing each other’s heads in, with fading away of the religions the warmongering will also die a natural death.

In due course each one of us will reach the point when we happily and freely give of our highest and best and share it with those who are walking behind us. Every time we do this we are kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King in our own heart, so it can also be born in the hearts of others. Whenever we give of our finest treasures and place them on the altar of life without discrimination against anyone, doing everything that is in our power to alleviate the suffering of our world, we are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and fulfilling the highest potential of humankind’s earthly existence. 

And when under their guidance we do our share of blessing and healing all of humankind, our whole world and every other plane of life, the Shining ones in charge of us rejoice. They are smiling because another one of us has reached Bethlehem and on the way there has evolved into one of the saviours and redeemers of our world. They know that therefore all is well with us and our world. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

A happy and healthy New Year to you and yours,

With love and special blessings,
Aquarius and Cj

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Quote--I have been there and know from first hand experience what a dark and threatening existance living with out faith and hope is.end Quote. 
You need faith before you can have hope, one can't exist with out the other--right? And you would need to have them both before you could believe this--QUOTE__Angels walk with us to ensure that nobody will ever be forgotten, left behind or truly lost..end QUOTE. I guess I need to work on my faith, so I can have hope...I always thought I had enough, but not so sure now...Thank you for sharing your words of wisdom.  Peace my friend...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Quote--I have been there and know from first hand experience what a dark and threatening existance living with out faith and hope is.end Quote.
> You need faith before you can have hope, one can't exist with out the other--right? And you would need to have them both before you could believe this--QUOTE__Angels walk with us to ensure that nobody will ever be forgotten, left behind or truly lost..end QUOTE. I guess I need to work on my faith, so I can have hope...I always thought I had enough, but not so sure now...Thank you for sharing your words of wisdom.  Peace my friend...Julia



Dear Julia - some believe that faith is a second rate option and many seem to think that religions can give people faith. Yet, some of the most devout church-goers that ever came my way were utterly bereft of faith, i.e. they had no trust in the goodness of life whatever. To this day, I am wondering whether the reason why these people go to church such a lot is that they are hoping that one fine day they will find faith there. However, genuine and lasting faith cannot be imparted by religions or anyone or anything else, because it is something that has to grow from within. It makes no difference whether one follows one of the religions of our world or none at all. The kind of faith we are on the Earth plane to seek can only be found by living our life and finding out that it really is a good and fair life from the reactions of the world around us to our own actions. It is good and right to seek the support of groups and to have some input into them, but whoever they may be, they cannot give us faith. 

Yet, faith is vital for our survival, as an individual and as a species, because it lifts us above a purely earthly existence and expands our consciousness to an ever increasing perception of the higher levels of life, beyond that which is familiar to most. It enables us to travel farther, and to dream bigger. Let me tell you from first hand experience that in the final analysis, Earth life remains a dreary journey that lacks direction, purpose and meaning, until one becomes aware of what and who we truly are, and why we are here. 

The recognition of this alone can give us a reason for living meaningfully and for choosing wisely, at all times. Until we find out that our life, the same as everybody else’s, indeed has purpose and meaning, true faith has little chance of growing from within. With the understanding that we have come into this lifetime in order to walk a certain pathway that is meant to teach us some much needed lessons, life itself finally helps us to build our existence on solid foundations and we recognise that every experience that comes our way presents us with more opportunities for growing ever more heaven-tall. 

From ‘Reflections On Faith’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

* Prayer** For The New Year*

 Thank you, Great Spirit, for giving me
The brand new year ahead.
Help me live the way I should,
As each new day I tread.

Give me gentle wisdom
That I might help a friend.
Give me strength and courage
So a shoulder I might lend.

The year ahead is empty,
Help me fill it with good things.
Each new day filled with joy
And the happiness it brings.

Please give the leaders of our world
A courage born of peace,
That they might lead us gently
And all the fighting cease.

Please give to all upon this Earth
A heart that’s filled with love
A gentle happy way to live
With Your blessings from above.

Charlotte Anselmo

* * *

Happy New Year 2015

Please click the link below for you e-card

‘Happy New Year’

With love and light,
Aquarius and Cj

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Amen...Who could want more than that? Thank you for sharing this beautiful poem with me. Hope you have a wonderful New Year. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

And the same to you, my dear Friend. 

Happy New Year.

:champagne:

Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

*Recipe For A Wholesome New Year*

Take twelve months and bless them,
So that they may be cleansed of all
Bitterness, greed, fault-finding and fear.
Divide each section into one portion for each day,
So that your store will last you a whole year.
And then, throughout the coming year,
Every day serve one portion consisting of:

Equal parts of labour, joy, and humour;
Three heaped tablespoons of optimism;
One teaspoon of tolerance;
One grain of mirth;
And don’t forget to add a generous pinch of tact,
Then pour lots of love over all of it.

When ready for serving:
Garnish with bunches of kindness and attentiveness.
Serve daily with cheerfulness,
A blessing and a refreshing cup of tea.

Katharina Elisabeth Goethe 1731/1808
Mother of the great German poet

Happy New Year.

From ‘Words of Comfort And Healing For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:joyous: Thanks CJ.


----------



## Courtjester

*How Did The Months Get Their Names?*
​ 
Calendars have been with humankind for a very long time. Did you know that the celebration of the new year on the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] January is a relatively new phenomenon? The earliest recording of it is believed to have been in Mesopotamia, ca. 2000 BC, when the new year was celebrated around the time of the vernal equinox, in mid-March. A variety of other dates tied to the seasons were also used by various ancient cultures. The Egyptians, Phoenicians, and Persians began their new year with the autumn equinox, and the Greeks celebrated it on the winter solstice.

January originally owed its name to the Janus, the God of gates, doors and beginnings, who had two faces, one looking forwards and the other one looking back.  The first month of the year to this day takes its name from this deity. This confirms that the New Year’s celebrations are founded on pagan traditions, as all other festivities of the Christian calendar undoubtedly always have been. Among the 7th century pagans of Flanders and the Netherlands, it was the custom to exchange gifts on New Year’s day. This was a pagan custom deplored by Saint Eligius, who died about 660. He warned the Flemings and Dutchmen: ‘Do not make vetulas, little figures of the Old Woman, little deer or iotticos or set tables for the house-elf at night or exchange New Year gifts or supply superfluous drinks, another Yule custom.’ The quote is from the vita of Eligius written by his companion, Ouen.

In 1582, on the instructions of a Pope by the name of Gregory the Roman calendar was adjusted and as a result most Western nations began celebrating the start of the year on the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] January. This new calendar became known as the ‘Gregorian calendar.’ Most countries in Western Europe officially adopted the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] January as New Year’s Day somewhat before they accepted the Gregorian calendar. England and the American colonies continued to celebrate the new year on the date of the spring equinox in March. It was not until 1752 that they finally also adopted the Gregorian calendar.

Have you ever wondered how the months of the year got their names and would you be surprised to find out that January has not always been the first month of the year? The ancient Romans used a different and more natural, i.e. cosmically aligned calendar system. Their year began in March and ended in February. Even though our modern system is quite different from that of the ancient Romans, they gave us something very important and that is a name for each month of the year. This is how they went about it:

March: In ancient Rome all warfaring ceased during the time of the celebration between the old and the new year. When the Sun enters into Aries on the day of the spring equinox, astrologically this is the point of all beginnings that signals the rebirth of all life. In keeping with this, March was the first month of each new year in ancient Rome. Some believe that it was named March after Mars, the planetary ruler of Aries and the Roman God of war. This to me makes a great deal of sense.

April: Three theories exist regarding the origin of April’s name. The first one is that it derived from the Latin word for ‘second’, April being the second month of the ancient calendar. The second one is that the name comes from ‘aperire,’ the Latin word for ‘to open,’ because in this months the buds of the flowers in spring are opening. Still others think April could have been named after the goddess Aphrodite.

May: May takes its name from Maia, the Earth Goddess who embodied the concept of growth.  

June: This month was a popular one for weddings. The Romans named it after Juno, the queen of the Gods who is also the patroness of marriage and weddings.

July: In 44 BC July was named after Julius Caesar. Before that time it had been called ‘Quintilis,’ Latin for ‘fifth.’

August: Originally this month had been called ‘Sextillia,’ Latin for ‘sixth.’ During the biggest part of this month the Sun moves through Leo, whose planetary ruler is the Sun. Considering himself to be an offspring of the Sun, Augustus Caesar in 8 BC decided this month should be called August, after him. 

Although these days we think of September, October, November and December as months 9, 10, 11 and 12, in the ancient Roman calendar they were 7, 8, 9 and 10. And that is how they got their names.

September: September comes from septem, Latin for ‘seven.’

October: October comes from octo, Latin for ‘eight.’

November: November comes from novem, Latin for ‘nine.’

December: December come from decem, Latin for ‘ten.’

February: Around 690 B.C., Numa Pompilius 753–673 BC and reigned 715–673 BC. He was the legendary second king of Rome who succeeded Romulus. This ruler turned a period of celebration at the end of the year into a month of its own and named it after the festival Februa. This is how February got its name.

January: Later, Pompilius added another month to the beginning of the year and called it January after Janus, the God of beginnings and endings.

Recommended Viewing
​


[*=center]Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world: 
 
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

From ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

CJ--I wish you had been my History teacher, I would have passed that class with flying colors [lol] I found this very interesting. Thank you for sharing the history of the months. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

My pleasure, dear Julia. Aquarius is helping me to see the greater picture and that, to me, is making history much more interesting than it has ever been before. I don’t know how it was in your school days, but in mine history consisted mostly of learning historical dates and the leaders, kings and queens connected with them. I never found that very inspiring, but things really do come alive for me whenever I take a closer look at some of the happenings and bear in mind that we, you and I included, in other lifetimes are likely to have taken part in them. How do you feel about that?

Peace be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

Well--you are correct, History was one long mélange of dates and dusty dull facts regurgitated by a bored ,uninspired Teacher... But when you say it like that--that is a different subject.  [lol]


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Julia – my history teachers were just like the ones you described: uninspired and powder-dry as far as their chosen subject was concerned. Makes you wonder why they decided for it, doesn't it?

For some time now Aquarius has had a project ‘under construction’ about ‘The Patriarchy and Warfare Through The Ages’. There is no indication when it will be finished, but I am very much looking forward to it. This work is going to provide us with a picture of the Great Plan of life and how everything within it always has unfolded in accordance with it, as  undoubtedly it will continue to do. So, please keep on watching this space. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*We Three Kings Of Orient Are*
​ 
Today is the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] January, the day of the Epiphany, one of the three principal and oldest festival days of the Christian churches. The others are Easter and Christmas. The Epiphany is a commemoration of the day when the legend tells us that the presence of the baby Jesus Christ was for the first time revealed to our world. The word itself has its origin in the Greek ‘epiphaneia’, which means manifestation and/or exposure to view. The event originated in the Eastern church, where at first it also included a celebration of Christ’s birth. However, by the year 354 the church in Rome had decided to move the date of Christ’s birth to the 25[SUP]th[/SUP]  December and the Epiphany to the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] January. In the Western church the festival is primarily in honour of the visit of the infant Jesus by the Magi, while the Eastern church celebrates it in memory of the baptism of Jesus.

For Christian churches round the world the Epiphany has remained a holy day. Special services are celebrated every year in remembrance of the day when, according to the Jesus legend, the holy infant was first presented to our world. In spite of the Bible’s aversion to astrology, it is interesting to note that at the time the New Testament was written, astronomy and astrology were still one subject which was widely practised. How fortunate that the more enlightened Christians of our time no longer have any difficulties when it comes to accepting that the three wise men almost certainly were astronomers as well as astrologers.

The symbolisms contained in the story of the Epiphany are poignant and potent ones. To my mind, there are some significant parallels between this tale and our age, because we have reached the phase of our development as a race when the Christ child is waiting to be born in all hearts. The three wise men could read God’s Wisdom in the stars. The knowledge that came to them in this way intuitively is the light of the Highest Star that led them to the child in the stable. In the same way, modern astrology can act as the light that shows each one of us the way to the Christ child in our own heart. The crib and the stable are symbols of the human heart, the most humble place on Earth. And the time at last has come for the child of the highest parentage, the child of God, to come fully alive in everybody’s heart. But it can do so only when approached with a loving and reverend heart and above all with humility. And when it does come alive, it shows us how we each can do our own share of blessing and healing, saving and redeeming ourselves, each other and our world.

Shepherds, in the Middle East at the time the Jesus legend was created, were considered to be the lowest of the low of all people. Thus the shepherds and the visiting kings represent the lowest and the Highest ranks of population in our world. All human souls on the Earth plane eventually reach the evolutionary level when they freely and willing kneel before their Christ child and pray for its help, hence: ‘Every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’ So holy and entirely good is the child in the manger that even the sheep and the oxen, who represent the animal part of humankind’s nature, do not feel threatened and are unafraid. And so they kneel peacefully and contently by the side of the child. Its High and Holy parents, in earthly life symbolised by Mary and Joseph, are looking on and all present are joint together in adoration of the child. The Christ Star above the stable shines into the heart and soul of us and our world to bring peace, while high above the Earth plane around the throne of God the Angels are singing their praises.

The world and its evil machinations are symbolised by Herod and those around him and all they stood for. Yet, in spite of all their efforts at killing the Christ child, they did not succeed. It could not be done because this very special child – then and now – enjoys the all-powerful protection by its Divine parents and the Angels. No matter how hard anyone tries to kill the Christ child within, in the long run it cannot be accomplished by anyone. And because each one of us is a spark of God’s great light and power, we are just as immortal and indestructible as the child in the manger and enjoy the same powerful protection. 

The three men knew, as well as we do in our age, that knowledge is power. And because they were wise, they appreciated that their knowledge of the child should not be placed into the wrong hands, i.e. the unready. This applies to each one of us. No-one will force us to turn to God in prayer and meditation to consciously ask for help to be guided back into the wisdom and the conscious knowledge of our true self and into the presence of the Divine in our lives. Only when they have reached a certain evolutionary point are human souls ready to receive this knowledge.

Now our whole world is reaching this phase in its spiritual development and it is up to each one of us to call upon God’s knowledge and wisdom to guide and protect us, individually and as a race. If during our quiet reflections, prayers and meditations on the healing journey there rise from the innermost core of our being, our subconscious, memories from past lifetimes that appear to be too evil for words, fear not. God and the Angels are waiting for us to call upon them to show us how to resolve and redeem even our most ancient and difficult Karma. With their help even the greatest evil can and must be transmuted into the highest good for the whole of Creation.

I find it helpful to know that all my experiences only ever came and still are coming into my life, because each one is trying to teach me something. All our experiences always come for this reason, in spite of the fact that for a very long time we lack the spiritual awareness to understand their meaning. Appreciating and accepting that this is so, sets us free to look for and find the intended learning from the experiences of the past – our own and those of our world. When human souls finally understand why things had to happen, their gratitude for even the most traumatic events is genuine and heartfelt. In this way they are transmuted into well learnt lessons and have at last found a constructive use. 

The awareness that every soul contains God’s highest qualities enables each one of us to make a conscious effort at bringing forth their very best from the depth of our own being. That is how all of us in the end have to deal with and slowly overcome the drives and urges of our earthly nature, which in this procedure is nailed to the cross of Earth. The cross is humankind’s oldest known symbol for our earthly existence. For a very long time the seed of the Christ child has been waiting to come fully alive in every heart and soul, and there is plenty of evidence everywhere that this is now happening. 

The deeper we and our world proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more of us are ready to assist the birth and maturing process of their own Christ child. This requires the building of bridges that enable us to cross from the outgoing Age of Pisces into the new one. And that is where astrology once more enters the picture, because it provides us with valuable clues and fresh insights into the hidden meaning of many of the spiritual teachings of the past, including those of the Bible. Some of these sacred texts are undoubtedly as valid now as they were in days gone by. 

During its awakening the Divine spark in our hearts turns into a small still flame of love. When this unites itself and comes together with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, the leaping flames of the ensuing fire of love uplift and transmute the soul’s fears and anxieties of Earth life into total faith and trust in God and the Angel’s all-powerful protection. My kind of astrology is applied psychology that can show the way for anyone who is ready to assist their Christ child to grow into adulthood, and through their communications with their Highest or God Self find rest, peace and healing. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Good Shepherd’
 
[*=center]‘God’s Chosen People’ 
[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 
[*=center]‘The Winter Solstice And Christmas’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Schrody

Don't know about the rest of you, but it's a holiday here, so I'm glad somebody remembered


----------



## Firemajic

CJ---I love the word epiphany---and knowing what the word means--I find it very beautiful that it is the name for this celebration...Thank you for such lovely thoughts,  Peace my friend.  Julia


----------



## Courtjester

*More Of The Symbolisms Of The Three Wise Men*
​ 
The symbolisms behind the three wise men of the Christmas story is so rich that it’s well worth our while to take another closer look at it. The men came to the baby Jesus to offer their gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh – more symbols! The gold they bring is the human soul’s inherent ability to transmute the base metal of its earthly animalistic nature into the pure gold of its true spiritual self. Frankincense stands for the gift of gentleness and sweetness which the soul in the fullness of time will develop. Myrrh represents the bitterness of sorrow and pain. And this too is a gift because understanding and compassion can only grow from our painful experiences. Through them our souls grow in wisdom and understanding and emotionally and spiritually we move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And at the end of all its painful lessons on the Earth plane every soul returns into the joy of being one again with God.

The three wise men, who came to worship and adore the child by bringing their gifts are thought to have been Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In Christianity’s early days the men were called magi, because their activities were then considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the only one that mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they could have come from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen. Later traditions gave them separate nationalities and colours of skin, as a sign that the Christ child would be worshipped by all nations. The wise ones were called Balthazar, Melchior and Gaspar or Casper. 

It was only in the third Century that the church declared the three men to be Kings. It is likely to have been an attempt to justify the prophecy in Psalm 72:11: ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ What a long time we had to wait until it would become clear that this meant that the earthly self of all people, including Kings and their Queens, would kneel in worship before their own Christ nature, which in the first stage of its development manifests itself as the  Christ child. 

An assembly of Angels from the Christ circle are responsible for the spiritual progress of us and our world. To me, the kingship of the men is a symbolism for the elevated state of the groups of Masters and guides from the highest levels of life, who have been appointed by the Angels and are in charge of our individual and collective destiny. The groups consist of wise ones whose evolutionary pathway has taken them all the way through the experiences of Earth life and then beyond them onto the higher and highest levels of existence. Because of this the Masters and guides know and appreciate our struggles and the suffering it inevitably brings at times, to help our consciousness and souls to grow and expand. 

Compassionate and immensely rich in spiritual knowledge and understanding, the wise ones rule over the human kingdom and our world like wise and loving monarchs. They wear their crown of their kingship with great humility. Just imagine, when you and I have evolved to a sufficiently high level, we may be allowed to serve our apprenticeship with them. They never leave our side and are always ready to bring some kind of assistance to those who reach out for them. They appreciate that times of great sorrow, pain, fear and loneliness are necessary for all human souls, as through these experiences our inner strength develops. 

Our earthly education continues until we have matured sufficiently to be guided safely back home to the only place in the whole of creation where true safety can be found and that is in our oneness with God. Finding it, as well as genuine and lasting happiness is every soul’s birthright. Each one of us in their own sweet way is constantly seeking this state, but in my view it cannot be found on the Earth plane. Here it can only arise from the awareness of our true nature and the acceptance that whatever lessons are still waiting for us, they are sure to serve not only our own highest good and our greatest joy, but that of all life. 

And even if great sorrow and pain remain to be endured by us, we can rest safely in the knowledge that we are learning something from the experience and are therefore growing in wisdom and understanding. It will comfort us to know that this is the only way in which any soul can eventually find its way back home into the greatest happiness of all, one that lasts forever, and that is the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and all life.

When you reflect on your past you are sure to recognise how you, the earthly self, quite happily and unperturbed soldiered through life, for as long as things were smoothly going your way. Yet, even at times like that we are not alone – the silent watchers are standing by and letting us get on with it. Times of suffering are necessary to shake us out of our complacency. That is why sometimes obstacles come thick and fast, until we no longer know which way to turn. But then, oh miracle! As the going gets ever rougher and we are in danger of getting lost in despondency and despair, a ray of light from somewhere penetrates our darkness. No matter how deeply a soul may be lost in its spiritual ignorance, there comes the moment when at last it goes down on its knees – if only metaphorically speaking – before God and prays for help. And as we know by now, to those who ask it will never be denied.

As good and bad times alike undoubtedly represent us with gifts from God, it would be most unwise to reject any them. Each one of them is drawn into life to act as birth helper and midwife to the Christ child. The traumatic events represent the Angel in disguise, whose lessons all God’s children of the Earth have to learn to accept  and whose hand has to be touched, so that the Divine spark in us can come alive. The wisdom and understanding we gain through the thorny experiences of our lives are the true saviour of humankind, for they in the end reveal to us the glory of the infinite wisdom and the great love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for all His/Her children. They bring us the gift of understanding God’s Universal laws, as that empowers us to begin to co-operate with them instead of struggling against them. This is what is going to save us and our world from chaos and destruction.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Beautiful!! I had no idea this was so complex...layers and layers of Spiritual complexity woven together into stunning wisdom--and comfort. If trials and tribulations bring forth wisdom---well, that something to look forward to...Thank you my friend I will read this again and again.   Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. Glad to know that you are enjoying the last two offerings so much. Growing in wisdom and understanding through the trials and tribulations that every souls has to endured on the Earth plane, that’s the very purpose of our existence. Peace be with you, too. 

P.S. Have you visited my song thread lately? The last two postings there are likely to be of special interest to you. If that sounds interesting, please follow the link below:

Songs

Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

*When A Child Is Bor**n*

_A ray of hope flickers through the sky,_
_A tiny star lights up, way up high._
_All across the land dawns a brand new morn’._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_A silent wish sails the seven seas. _
_The winds of change whisper in the trees,_
_And the walls of doubt crumble fast and torn._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_A rosy hue settles all around._
_You’ve got the feel you’re on solid ground._
_For a spell or two no-one seems forlorn._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_And all this happens, because the world is waiting,_
_Waiting for one child. Black, white, yellow? _
_No-one knows._
_But a child that’ll grow up and change tears to laughter,_
_Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone’s neighbour_
_And misery and suffering will be words_
_That will be forgotten forever._

_It’s all a dream and illusion now,_
_It must come true, sometime soon somehow._
_All across the land dawns a brand-new morn’._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

F. Jay
​ 
To my mind the above song is a celebration for every soul who re-enters life on the Earth plane to partake in yet another lifetime of learning and growing from the experiences and opportunities that are on offer here. How about a small change from:  ‘This comes to pass, when a child is born,’ to: ‘This comes to pass, each time a child is born.’?

I believe that the child our world has been waiting for so long is the Christ Spirit, whose spark each time when Christmas comes round is newly born in all human hearts. It is the spirit of love, kindness to and friendship with all lifeforms that share our beautiful planet with us. The long promised and yearned for second coming of the Christ is a metaphor for this awakening of the Divine spark in each individual soul and the collective soul of our whole world, which is presently taking place. 

The newly born in the manger stands for the first stirrings of the Divine characteristics of love, respect, tolerance and compassion for all life that in the long course of our evolutionary odyssey of life comes alive in all human hearts and souls. The realisation of this provides us with a whole new meaning to all life on the Earth plane. Even the least devout ones in our midst can then afford to humbly and happily kneel in love and devotion before the Holy child and its Divine parents. That represents the true meaning of Christmas in our time for me.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
[*=center]‘The Miracle Of Birth’
 
From ‘Words of Comfort And Healing For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you for sharing this beautiful poem. Wouldn't it be wonderful if each Child was celebrated as a gift, instead of being tossed Into a trash can....Peace my friend.   Julia


----------



## Olly Buckle

Considering something it occurred to me,
Happiness is not about getting what you want, but understanding what you have.


----------



## Firemajic

CJ---What do you do when you can not forgive your self.....


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> CJ---What do you do when you can not forgive your self.....



The brightest future will always be based not on a forgotten, but a forgiven and healed past. We cannot successfully move on in life until we have let go of our past mistakes, failures and heartaches. Recognise and accept each one of them as an essential part of the lessons you have come to take part in during your present lifetime, and give thanks for them. You will then find that there is no longer be anything to forgive, yourself or anyone else. 

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Letting go, forgiving and moving on...sounds so easy my Friend---  Thank you for sharing these words of wisdom.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

If you don't know how to go about it or if you need some courage and strength to do what you have in mind, why not ask God and the Angels for their help? They are likely to amaze you, if you do. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

One can't ask something from someone , when there is anger toward the one you are asking help from...Right?


----------



## Courtjester

Why not ask the higher forces to help you overcome your anger? Without asking, no help can come to any one of us. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*They Will Rise From Their **Graves*
​ 
Many to this day think that physical immortality is possible. In my view, this is an erroneous belief that was caused by taking literally and therefore misunderstanding the esoteric meaning of Bible teachings like St. John 5:25-29: ‘Truly, truly I say to you: ‘The time is coming, and it is now already here, when the dead will hear the voice of the Son of God and those who hear it will live. For as the Father has life in Himself, so he has given to the Son also to have life in himself. And he has given him authority to execute judgement too, for he is the Son of man. Do not wonder at this, for the time is coming when all those who are in their graves will hear his voice. And they will come out. Those who have done good works, to the resurrection of life and those who have done evil works, to the resurrection of judgement.’ 

The way I see it, the dead in the above quote are all human souls who are at present resting and recuperating in the world of spirit, our true home. And, as promised by the Bible, the time now has come when those who have already woken up to their true nature and are therefore preparing themselves on the Earth plane, when they do return into the world of light, will be able to hear the voice of the true Son of God, the Universal Christ, and understand its instructions. Because of this they will continue to move forward on their evolutionary pathway together with the Earth. 

During the Age of Pisces, one of the Water signs, the Earth has been a water planet. The Air signs are responsible for the development of the intellectual processes of our race. Aquarius is one of the Air signs and now that we are moving forward into the Age of Aquarius, Mother Earth is transforming herself into an Air planet, in preparation for the age of the spirit and attunement to the Universal mind of the Highest. As time goes by, it will be interesting to observe how the new physical bodies that will be provided for those who come forth will no longer consist mostly of water, as ours still do at present, but of air.  

And what is going to happen to those who as yet have got no further on their evolutionary pathway than partaking in the lessons of creating Hell on Earth for someone or maybe many? If that is their intended role for this lifetime, who would we be to argue with the wisdom of the Divine for providing them with the lessons they require? Rest assured that all is by no means lost for such souls. Instead of being cast into hellfire and eternal damnation or being destroyed, in due course they will reincarnate onto a planet that still has lower and denser vibrations than the Earth. There they will find many opportunities for making the progress on the evolutionary spiral of life that is every soul’s birthright.

Although the earthly self of such souls is as yet unaware of this, their spirit has by no means forgotten that they too are children of God, the same as everybody else. As the human spirit is masculine and its soul, its soft and sensitive feeling side, is feminine, each one of us is indeed a Son and a Daughter of God and also of man – the small earthly self. As the Bible points out, the same life that is in the Father is also in each one of His Sons, i.e. in you and me. Alas, during the time of the patriarchy we were not allowed to know that by rights this should say: the same life that is in the Father/Mother is also in their sons and daughters. 

Be that as it may, the Father/Mother has also given each one of us the right to carry out judgement, namely to judge ourselves. And the time is now rapidly approaching when all those who are in their graves, i.e. the world of spirit, will hear the Universal Christ’s voice and come forth again from there in full consciousness of God’s true nature and their own. If they so wish, sufficiently evolved souls will go forward into further lifetimes on Mother Earth, to play an active role in her resurrection that is already taking place, helping her to evolve ever more into a planet of healing and peace.

Meanwhile, the energies of our younger siblings in the family of humankind, who to this day insist on doing evil works, will grow less and less compatible with our planet’s and our own. This will continue until at the right moment the spiritual eyes of the young ones will open, too. Having safely returned to the world of spirit, in many different ways, they will be able to see for themselves that they are unready for moving forwards on the Earth with their more advanced sisters and brothers. The wise ones in charge of them will explain to them that they have no choice other than continuing their education on a younger, less highly evolved planet in other parts of the Universe who is ready for this task. There they will be spending many future lifetimes. 

Awakened ones do well to remind themselves frequently that because the spirit is eternal and cannot be destroyed or even damaged, and that spiritually no experience will ever be wasted. Let us not forget that less experienced souls have as much right to be here to attend to their lessons, the same as you and I have done and will continue to do, for as long as they are required. In the extensive course of the personal and collective evolution of our world and all others every soul is eternally cared for. The true needs of each and every one of us are unfailingly and unstintingly met by the Universe, who at any given moment lovingly provides each one of us with the lessons that are right for them.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Some lessons take a long time to learn, but are so worth it as expressed in your words of wisdom. Thank you my Friend. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

*Onwards And Upwards*
​ 
For those who feel that their life presently is nothing but a mess, there is only one way to go and that is upwards and forwards. If you are in this position, it is as well to first remind yourself that you are responsible for everything that is in your life. Then take charge and look for ways of putting things right and reflect on where you may find healing, aware of the fact that this places you firmly onto the pathway of becoming a healer in your own right. The healing journey is one of never ending discoveries and like any other expedition of a thousand miles it begins with one step! First remind yourself of the age old principle ‘First healer heal yourself!’ and then get to work and courageously take your very own first stride. 

Becoming aware and accepting that everything that happens to us always does so for a specific purpose, namely to teach us something is the first and most important step. In itself, this brings a measure of peace, because it helps us to step back from ourselves. The next vital phase of our healing journey is making an effort to look at the situation from the viewpoint of our Highest Self, because that lifts us to some extent above the situation. Whatever kind of a predicament we find ourselves in at any given time, the best way of resolving it is always through asking God and the Angels for their guidance. 

From then onwards, pay careful attention to what happens to you and your life. By acting as an observer and a willing pupil in the school of life, our role gradually changes into that of a teacher who is capable of showing others how to do the same for themselves.  Making notes, maybe keeping a journal, is of great importance on the road that leads to recovery. The recognition that there is a purpose behind every experience increases our understanding and spiritual vision. And our position in life changes from that of a passive victim into an active and creative participant. Each time we, as a beloved child of the Universe, ask for its help, we demonstrate our willingness to be shown the way and to be taught by the great university of life, so that we may keep on learning and growing.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Separating The Sheep From The Goats*
​ 
As we know by now, everything that is in this life serves a wise though often hidden purpose – suffering is no exception. Whenever a human soul strays from its pathway and does something unkind, the Universal law of love is broken. Because love never punishes but teaches, the resulting pain and suffering are not intended to be some kind of punishment; they are a way of explaining to the soul the workings of the Universal laws. As mentioned earlier, the human soul creates its own suffering because that way alone it can fulfil the purpose of its existence, which is learning and growing about all aspects of God’s nature and its own. This can only be done through every soul gathering its own experiences. 

But, for each one of us there eventually comes the moment when we recognise that suffering can provide us with the key for finding our way back home into the reunion with our Source, where all earthly troubles are forgotten and nothing but love and wisdom reign. As we know by now, we are all here to find healing and to become healers, each in their own right. Healing comes when the earthly self puts its Highest Self in charge of its whole being and like a small child trustingly places it into the hands of God. This atonement alone can bring the healing the soul needs to return into the state of being in complete harmony with its Creator.

Evolution is the main law of life and therefore it is every soul’s own responsibility to develop and grow. Yet, as up to a point we are allowed the freedom to make our own choices, we can also resist all changes and stagnate. During past ages there have been many souls who, after great numbers of lifetimes in physicality managed to shed their lower earthly selves. They evolved into saintly beings, the same as all of us will be doing one of these days, whose exemplary way of living others are willing to follow. These souls walked the way we are treading now before us, trying to show the rest of us through their behaviour the direction in which the rest of our whole race is meant to move.

Although the vibrations emitted by such highly evolved souls are sufficiently refined and they have earned the right to move on to higher learning, for which they are good and ready, out of love for us and our world many for the time being refuse to do so. Instead, they have chosen to join one of the numerous groups of guides and helpers in the world of light, to assist and show the way to as many as possible on the other side of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates our two worlds. White Eagle is one of these gatherings. 

Whenever a soul procrastinates for too long and continues to insist on avoiding the issues that are meant awaken them from their spiritual slumber, the Universal force takes over in the end. Something unexpected and beyond our control happens to shake us out of our lethargy and complacency. Such events are very aptly called ‘force majeure’, as in the end they propel us forward into tackling the questions we thought we had successfully swept under the carpet, so that they would thus be forgotten forever. This is impossible – for as long as anything remains in the way of our spiritual development, all our problems eventually have to be faced and resolved.

And that is how, persistently and relentlessly, the Universe pushes us and our world, the same as all other worlds, forwards and upwards on our predestined evolutionary path. Imperceptibly and constantly, the Earth’s vibrations have always been speeding up. That is why each one of us is presented with the necessity of making a conscious choice of either going with the flow or being left behind. As the human spirit is eternal and indestructible and therefore cannot die, this is not as disastrous as it may sound on the surface. It is merely that those who insist on dragging their feet and refusing to get on with working on changing their character to bring forth the best that is within them, are demonstrating unsuitability for taking part in the new Heaven and Earth that is now beginning to manifest itself on our planet.

Meanwhile, the souls who happily get on with their lessons for this lifetime, no matter how difficult and trying they may turn out to be, are fruitfully occupied with doing their share of building and manifesting our new world in their own environment and lives. Those who still insist on acting irresponsibly towards anyone are proving by their very behaviour their unreadiness for continuing their education in a peaceful world. The time is rapidly approaching when disturbers of the peace will no longer be allowed to stand in the way. At the right moment, they will be removed from the Earth in the natural course of events. There is no need for emotionally getting carried away with the notion that this sounds cruel. Instead, bear in mind that the true needs of all God’s children are always met, whatever that may entail.

It has ever been true that human behaviour and actions speak louder than words. They are what sorts the wheat from the chaff or the sheep from the goats, as St. Matthew 25:31-34, 41 tell us: _‘When the Son of man comes in His glory and all His holy Angels with him, then He will sit upon the throne of His glory. And all nations will gather before Him. And He will separate them one from another, just as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. And He will set the sheep at his right, and the goats at His left. Then the King will say to those on His right: ‘Come, ye blessed of My Father, inherit the kingdom which has been prepared for you from the foundation of the world.’ . . . Then he will also say to those at his left: ‘Go away from Me, you cursed, to the everlasting fire which is prepared for the adversary and his Angels.’ _

This sorting of the sheep from the goats is an aphorism for the parting of the ways of one section of the human race from the other. There is no doubt in my mind that there is no truth whatever in the final sentence. It is bound to have found its way into the Bible for the benefit of our race in its spiritual infancy, when very few of us were capable of grasping the underlying esoteric higher meaning of the tale of the sheep and goats. We, the mass of people in those days, must have required this kind of deterrent to keep us away from the truth, otherwise teachings of this nature would never have been presented to us.

Thanks be to God and the Angels that the veil of ignorance is lifting and the living God within each one of us is coming alive. With the help of this wise one, the Universal Christ, who knows the way of all things and beings, increasing numbers of us are now ready to be guided to the real meaning of anything that may come our way. The Christ Spirit leaves us in no doubt that He loves the whole of His Creation totally and unconditionally, including all of His children of the Earth. He assures us that souls, the old teachings would have thought of as goats, after having received their initial training in the experiences of life in physicality, will be moving on to help with the colonising of a new planet at the end of their present lifetime – the same as we one did and still are doing with the Earth.  

The true Christ would never curse or condemn anyone, no matter how deep a soul may have fallen and how depraved it has become. He knows better than anyone else that, to come into its wholeness, every human soul has to gather experiences of all conditions on the Earth plane, before it can begin its journey back home into its real nature. He understands better than anyone else that no birth has ever taken place and no spiritual growth was ever achieved without pain. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

force majeure = pain =growth = spiritual development = joy....? Thanks my friend.


----------



## Courtjester

*Another Message From The World Of Light*
​ 
You have every reason to look forward to the future with hope and confidence. Rest assured that in the end everything will work out perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the present happenings in your world. Know that they too are necessary educational tools for the unfoldment of the Great Father/Mother’s grand design for your race and your planet. Each event is vital for its unfoldment and the completion of the lessons that have not yet been sufficiently grasped by some of you. 

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and get in touch with the power of the Highest, who at all times is working on coming fully alive in every human soul, whatever its present evolutionary state may be. This force alone can bring you and your world the peace and harmony for which so many of you are by now deeply yearning. Trust that eventually a united world will emerge that will have only one government for all of you. Gradually, ever more of you will become aware of the fact that no-one can live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the countries of your world. 

Do your best to establish the spirit of siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life this way. Deep in your hearts and souls know that in principle there is nothing to fear from those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which is good, right and true. In due course, in God’s time rather than your own, the inner eyes of all perpetrators against the Cosmic laws will also be opened. They will then  realise the error of their ways and start to mend them, just the same as you once did. In the end, everything that is no longer of use and desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into the first principle of life, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all.

And so we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be consoled and rest safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish you a happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have ever had in your present incarnation. Our love, dear ones, all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.

‘As you think light, as you think good, you become a creator, with God, of a beautiful world, a beautiful humankind.’ White Eagle

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that is particularly true for us and our world.

Extract from ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

"The best is never over, the best has never gone.  The best is never over, the best is yet to be"....Beautiful in the simplicity of word and thought. Thanks my friend. Peace always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> force majeure = pain =growth = spiritual development = joy....? Thanks my friend.



That's evolution. Peace be with you. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past*

*Part A*

*Letting Go Of Fear And Pain*
​ 
The mystics of all ages have puzzled over the mystery of God. Did it ever occur to them that we ourselves are the greatest mystery of all? Well then, who and what are we truly? Every human soul is a spark of the Divine and our true parents are the Great Father/Mother of all life. Their only born Son/Daughter, through whom all life is given, is the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and star of all stars, the Great Sun beyond and behind the Sun of our solar system. Each one of us is special and unique, a tiny particle of an immense whole, and the only one of its kind in the whole of Creation. 

The potential of every human soul is unlimited, but before we can seriously begin to dream about fulfilling any of it, we first have to deal with the two main themes of our earthly existence: fear and pain. As there is so much of both in everybody, the need for overcoming our fears and healing our pain, so that our soul can find rest, peace and healing is great. Any distress our souls suffer manifests itself through pain and discomfort in our physical bodies. And whenever fear and pain are threatening to overpower you, the way they certainly frequently do with me, to my mind there is only one way of dealing with them constructively and that is by asking God and the healing Angels for their help. When you do, listen for their responses from within the very core of your being through the world of your feelings, your intuition.

The list of the fears all of us have to become familiar with is a long one. It begins with the fear of life and ends with the fear of death, with a rich variety of types, shades and degrees of fear in between. In the course of learning to pay attention to what rises from within, it often seems as if a sheer endless assortment of fears were constantly trying to pop to the surface of our conscious awareness. But even when they do and are staring us in the face, they are not meant to frighten us some more. They are relics and excess luggage from the past. All they want from us is to let us know: ‘I am a shadow and a skeleton of past realities. You no longer have any need for me. Release me – dissolve me –  heal me and let me go.’ 

The great wisdom of the Divine has provided that we should only be afraid of something for as long as we fail to understand it. Making an effort to understand the issue concerned shows that we are dealing with it. That’s why it is better by far to get to know our fears, to face and explore them, instead of running away from them. During this process, our apprehension gradually decreases, until hopefully every last shred of this particular fear has gone from us for good. If that still sounds like a Utopian idea to you, I assure you that it is well worthwhile to give it a try. Having experienced it first hand, I have every reason to  believe with my whole being that with the help and the Will of God:



All things are possible. 
All conditions can be healed. 
Even our worst fears can be overcome. 
Our fiercest enemy is our own small frightened earthly self. It too can and indeed has to be conquered by us.  
 
This is a subjugation that like no other one demands an extra rich measure of love, forgiveness, tolerance and compassion for our lower earthly self. For as long as human souls remain ignorant of their own true nature they cannot really help to create ever more difficult and traumatic relationships and the ensuing negative Karma. Both of these aspects accompany us through one lifetime after another. This continues until we reach the great turning point on the evolutionary spiral of life when at last we become aware of the true purpose of our earthly sojourns. We become familiar with the workings of the Universal laws and how they manifest themselves everywhere, including our own lives. 

To me, the freedom of the Aquarian Age most of all means a world where fear and pain no longer exist. I have always been a very fearful person and having to endure my share of pain, that is the world of my dreams. Hand in hand with God and Angels,  it is up to each one of us to do our share of bringing it into being. Aquarius is an Air sign and we have entered into an age of knowledge. Knowledge is power and the time has come for letting go of all our fears and healing every pain. Both were caused by our own ignorance and we are here to learn how to attend to them in perfect and natural ways through the power of understanding of what lies behind them. Knowledge provides us with the instrument for freeing ourselves from anything that is bothering us. 

Knowing who and what we are, where we have come from and where we are going to helps us to shed our fear of life and also of death. And being aware of the Cosmic laws and endeavouring to conduct our lives in accordance with them, enables us to get back into harmony with the stream of consciousness of all life. Our knowledge supplies us with the freedom to act in keeping with our real nature. That enables us to create nothing but good in our lives. Giving of our best in all our encounters is easy when one knows that in due course nothing but the best is sure to return, for that is the law. For those who are aware of the purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence, there is no longer any need to continue struggling against an unknown and at times seemingly evil fate and destiny. That, to me, makes all the difference in the world – that alone is true freedom!

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear CJ, I loved todays message, I saw a lot of hope in your words of wisdom. Thanks my friend for sharing.  Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past*

*Part B*

*The Fear Of Annihilation*
​ 
There is no doubt in my mind that by far humankind’s worst fear is that of annihilation and non-existence, of being snuffed out like a candle when we are  going from this world and leaving our physical bodies behind. In the early stages of our earthly education, as young and inexperienced souls, we have no choice but to believe the teachings of the religions, specifically created for this purpose, to convince us with the greatest air of authority that life is a one-off thing. As a result we go forward nurturing the belief in our bosom that we can please ourselves, do what we like and get away with just about anything, if need be murder – in some cases quite literally. 

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet through our head or a cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or snuff us out like a candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming, massacring and taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who treats us badly. Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy and sacred, possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply gets in the way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like them. We may even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our behaviour or go straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment of physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical body behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented to us in previous ages. 

Let us not blame the religions that taught false beliefs like this one. They too were necessary so that we should get to know the lower and lowest characteristics of our earthly nature. Poor humankind! In our ignorance of the things that truly matter in life, like the knowledge of our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our Creator’s laws, as young souls we march through life and accumulate ever more negative Karma, blissfully unaware that the bill will eventually be presented to us for every one of our misdeeds. 

Ignorance of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect anyone against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the bitter fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has been caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us, at some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each time we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned into the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of judgement. To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we were taught by the churches we left behind. 

In our other world we stand, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, before ourselves and take a good look at everything that happened in the lifetime we just left behind and in others before it, if this one is not our first encounter with Earth life. Suddenly we understand why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You Like It’:

_This wide and Universal theatre_
_Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play._
_All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;_
_They have their exits and their entrances,_
_And one person, in their time, plays many parts._​ 
To help us gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and so that we should get at least an inkling of the complexities that are hidden behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine wisdom and truth has been presented to humankind in many and varied forms. It has constantly flown through and worked  with all manner of channels. Shakespeare was one of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I do how long it sometimes takes until the meaning of some of the wisdom that was given to our world in this manner actually comes clear? 

How much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what the concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help wondering  what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is going to be at least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our relationship with the Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, our perception of it depends on the relationship we have thus far been able to establish with this part of ourselves. The task of every soul on the Earth plane is to search for their own philosophy of life that is based on their understanding of the meaning and purpose of their own being and that of all life. To my mind, this can only be found by making an effort at peering behind the curtains of Earth life and into its spiritual background, especially through its most profound experiences of birth and death.

A great abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions to this day exists in our world.  The spiritual knowledge that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and collective consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our consciousness of these things. This process will continue until every last shred of them has gone for good. The general awareness of humankind’s true nature and destiny is increasing all the time. Ever more of us are becoming aware that the purpose of all existence in matter is evolution and that the essence of our being is spirit and soul. Because they are immortal and cannot die, there is no death, only transformation into other states of life. With this knowledge, even the fear of death, the worst one of all, is saying goodbye to our world.

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence, but practising it happily and safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There is no death for us, merely transformations
From life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘There Is No Death’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past*

*Part C*

*Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness*
​ 
Embedded in its deepest innermost memories our soul carries a wound that nothing can heal but the reunion with our Creator. Our soul longs and yearns for its true home, which is often misunderstood by our earthly self as simple homesickness. There is a fear that can only be dissolved, a thirst that cannot be quenched and a hunger that is impossible to satisfy with anything available on the Earth plane. We dream of ideal parents who make us feel welcome, loved and safe, but can never find them in our earthly parents. Through lifetime after lifetime we search for the ideal lover and fail to meet him or her, someone who understands us and our needs and responds to them without having to be asked, a wise one who knows the way of all things and is strong and powerful enough to keep us safe and shields us against all adversaries. All these roles can only be played by one and that is our very own Highest or God Self. 

We may feel that somehow there is a gaping hole in us that cannot be filled by material things. The more we try to cram them into this void, the more dissatisfied, unhappy and depressed we become, as many are experiencing at present. At the time of updating these chapters we had just entered the year 2015, a year of Saturn. 2 + 0 + 1+ 5 = 8 = Saturn. This is an indication that this year is one for contracting rather than expanding our worldly affairs and taking responsibility, and an excellent year for taking charge of all parts of our being and practising self-discipline. At the beginning of January that’s precisely what many are showing signs of doing. Freely and willingly they are thus responding to the influence of the Cosmic energies and bringing our world more into line and harmony with it.  

I had been wondering how this would express itself, so can you imagine how delighted I was to listen to a phone-in on BBC Radio 4 Woman’s Hour the other day and heard people speaking about how sick and tired they are getting of the bandwagon of materialism, with its insatiable demands and its thoughtless, irresponsible and destructive behaviour towards our planet. When I mentioned this to some of my friends, they told me that ever more of us are coming to this conclusion and refuse to continue to take part in the dance around the golden calf. Interestingly, Tesco, the largest supermarket chain in the United Kingdom, has announced the closure of fort-three of its stores and Morrison, the fourth largest, are closing ten of theirs. I see this as a very positive sign of our times. It shows that ever more of us are at last coming to their senses and are buying less, because for those involved the lesson of overconsumption and ‘shop until you drop’ has run its course and is coming to its natural end. 

All of us reach a stage in our development when we begin to crave for a world that is at peace, where people live together harmoniously and are happily sharing the planets abundance with all its lifeforms. There is plenty for everybody because we all take only that which we need and leave the rest for those who come behind. Eventually, there comes a lifetime when our warring days are over and our waking and sleeping dreams are of a peaceful world like the one we left behind, a long, long time ago. Throughout every one of our lifetimes on the Earth our soul has been weeping about the greatest pain that was ever inflicted upon it, which was caused by a false belief, but a conviction nonetheless, that we have been separated from God. Unfortunately, the only way of communicating our soul has with us, its earthly counterpart, is through the cells of our physical bodies. Each time we feel a pain in one of its parts, our soul is trying to tell us that something in our lives has gone awry and in need of our attention. 

In the course of many lifetimes the earthly self and its soul do not talk the same language and therefore suffer from communication problems. Because of this the soul has no means of telling us that every pain that is experienced in our physical bodies is one of its signals. As a result, whenever the soul knocks on the inner door of our consciousness, the earthly self cannot help failing to respond in the manner desired by its soul. The soul has to continue to send us its signals in vain, hoping that its earthly self awakens to its demands and responds to them by seeking healing for its pains, in preference to suppressing them with chemicals. Until this happens, the lower self can do nothing except suffer, without ever finding our why it is hurting so much.

In spite of the fact that the initial soul pain was caused by an illusion, the deep inner wound it has left behind in all of us takes a lot of healing. I believe that it is because of this pain why each time someone goes from us in the material world, something that is sure to have taken place on a great many occasions and throughout numerous lifetimes, when parting from yet another of our loved ones, the soul’s wound of separateness stirs within and brings the pain of parting alive once more. Our task as healers is to play the role of our Highest Self and make it clear to our small earthly self, as well as our soul, that no power between Heaven and Earth will ever be able to keep us apart from our Creator. 

‘I am the resurrection, I am the way, the truth and the light,’ that’s what each one of us is in truth, and all our healing efforts renew the inner connection with our Creator and re-awakens the awareness in us that we are eternal and immortal beings, who will never die. As our earthly self begins to grasp this concept, the illusion of separateness dissolves, our deepest innermost wound heals and we slowly but surely begin to feel our oneness with all life once more.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

A few months ago, I would not have understood your words of wisdom...After my mother was killed, I was desperate to find comfort and heal. I bought everything I ever thought I wanted..sure that "things" would fill the void in my life. My spending led us to bankruptcy...We lost our 30 acre farm, horses, ATV's, Everything. After all was gone, and I had no distractions---I started facing my demons, and realized I really had not lost anything ...Thank you for todays lesson and words of wisdom. Peace always...Jul


----------



## tundrawolf

Firemajic said:


> A few months ago, I would not have understood your words of wisdom...After my mother was killed, I was desperate to find comfort and heal. I bought everything I ever thought I wanted..sure that "things" would fill the void in my life. My spending led us to bankruptcy...We lost our 30 acre farm, horses, ATV's, Everything. After all was gone, and I had no distractions---I started facing my demons, and realized I really had not lost anything ...Thank you for todays lesson and words of wisdom. Peace always...Jul



Beautiful, beautiful words. The Bible says that contentment with what you have and Godliness are great gain. I get caught up some times with what I think I want and end up totally forgetting what things I do have. My most valued possessions are two rescue dogs, one costing $100 and the other free. Our earthly possessions are fleeting and do not give us any true satisfaction. 

I am still amazed that I can buy a loving, caring, devoted, nurturing creature that would give it's life for me at the drop of a hat for a hundred dollars, a days wage. Why don't dogs cost $100,000? They are certainly worth that price. Sorry, going off on a tangent.

Also hugging my dog right now.


----------



## Courtjester

*Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past*

*Part D*

*Why Is Earth Life Necessary?*
​
Looking around in our world, one cannot  help asking oneself occasionally: ‘Is life on the Earth really necessary  and if so, why does it sometimes have to be so hard and cruel, tough  and demanding? Who would we be to doubt and argue with our Creator’s  wisdom? Yet, we are not only allowed to ask searching and awkward  questions, we are meant to do just that. If we wish to find truth, the  more we query things the better. After all, we are in this life to  re-discover to rediscover our true nature as a child of God, a spark of  the Divine and a young God in the making, and that therefore the  characteristics, energies and powers that are in God are also in us.  It  is only when one has become aware that this is so that one can begin to  make a conscious effort at learning to use these things wisely. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, the illusion of life in  physicality was necessary. It was an instrument for helping us to become  aware of the fact that, although each one of us is a spark of the  Divine and a child of God, and therefore a highly gifted and creative  being, all of us are also individuals. That is why, when we as a race  had reached a certain stage in our development, the infinite wisdom of  our Father/Mother Creator decreed that the time had come for us to begin  to realise that each one of us is a unique and precious, and also a  separate and individual being. In our state as pure spirit we could see  the sense of this. And so we accepted that the illusion of Earth life  should be created and that – for as long as that existence would be  required – our small earthly self would get ever more lost in the belief  that we are separate from our Creator and at loggerheads with It. 

It was therefore decided by the hierarchy of the Angels, who is as much  part of the Great Mother’s love and wisdom as the Father’s power, that  there was no better way of  helping us to realise and develop our sense  of individuality than the creation of an existence in physicality.  Everybody wandering around in their own physical body as their vehicle  through the lifetimes that would be required absorb this lesson, would  be sufficient to create the impression and illusion of separateness.  Like all great ideas, the principle of this plan is simplicity itself.  The Universal laws ensure that it works itself out to perfection and  that balance is constantly being restored. 

To familiarise us with the duality of our nature, a small earthly self  is required to act out the characteristics of its true nature and polar  opposite, the Highest or God Self.  These two had to go their separate  ways and move in opposite directions, but only for as many lifetimes as  this lesson is going to take. Experiencing love and hate, war and peace  gradually teaches us the difference between good and evil. Evil  invariably brings pain and suffering into our lives, while being a kind  and loving person who thinks good thoughts and does good things draws  ever more pleasant and agreeable things into our lives, as a reward.  After some time the earthly selves notice that this is happening and  begin to strive to do their share of manifesting good in preference to  evil on the Earth plane.

Every spark of the Divine has masculine and feminine characteristics  that are identical to those of its parents. For this phase of our  development the two work together as a masculine logical and analysing  thinking aspect that has a soft and sensitive feminine counterpart and  partner, the soul. This is how Earth life came into being and throughout  all lifetimes we spend on the Earth we are helping our planet with its  own evolution. At the very beginning of this journey of discovery we  were given the promise that eventually all parts of our being would be  reunited and healed together into one again. 

No spirit and soul will ever be forced to return to life on the Earth.  At the moment of physical death when we leave behind our earthly  identity and our physical body and return to our true home, the world of  spirit, we once more become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul  who has gone home. This is where all human souls go, for the simple  reason that there is nowhere else for us to go. Having arrived in the  world of light, we remember God’s plan for humankind and our role and  place in it. If  we wish to make any progress on our evolutionary  journey, there is nothing for it but to apply for another lifetime in  physicality. This is the only way we shall eventually be released from  the duty of participating in Earth life with all its joys and miseries. 

Only when our behaviour proves to those in charge of us that we have  evolved into one hundred percent reliable, trustworthy and true  sons/daughters of God, shall we be allowed to proceed with the  exploration of the higher and eventually highest levels of life. All of  us are specially gifted in some way and throughout the ages, in  the  long course of our evolutionary pathway up to now, God and the Angels  have been providing each one of us with all the assistance we require to  become aware of our individuality and to help us develop our talents to  their highest potential. This will forever continue. And as soon as the  plan for our personal development on the Earth has been fulfilled, the  voyage home into the awareness of our oneness with God and all life  begins. The false belief of separateness is shed along the way and the  deep inner wound closes and heals the more we consciously enter into the  radiance of the light from the Highest Star and the brightest light of  Creation that radiates through the light of the Sun in the sky above us.  

This light is part of the illusion of Earth life. What we see is a  radiance from the Sun of all Suns that provides the Sun of our solar  system with a spiritual illumination that is comparable to the aura of  our physical bodies. What we receive on the Earth and perceive as heat  and light is a reflection of the Christ light, who is the Spirit of the  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Its reflection  shines onto us and our world through our physical Sun. The Universal  Christ is the light that gives life to all and illumines it in all its  forms. This is more than a mere inner God consciousness. Its radiance is  the Light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns and the ultimate power of  Creation that brings everything into being and sustains it.

For evolutionary reasons and in accordance with the great plan of life  the Heavenly and earthly parts of God’s Creation had to go their  separate ways in the beginning. In the end they are reunited, blessed  and healed together again by the warmth and love of the Great Light.  This can only happen when the small earthly self is ready to freely  surrender its whole being unto its Highest or God Self, asking for Its  protection and guidance and willingly follows it without hesitation. 

Recommended Reading:​ •  ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks CJ, This is the first time I have heard the symbolism of the 6 pointed star...I really loved that. Thank you for sharing the meaning behind the star, very beautiful. Peace always my friend...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Lark’s Message*
​ 
It seems that the symbolism of the lark has been popular in literature, song and mythology as well as in some of the religions of our world for a very long time. All species of larks occur in the old world and also in northern and eastern Australia, but the only true North American one is the horned lark. It carries this name because of the black stripes underneath its eyes. The meadowlark also inhabits North America, although it is more closely related to the starling, it is nonetheless regarded as a lark. The habitats of these birds vary widely and many species seems to prefer dry regions. 

The cheerful little creature, singing its heart out whilst ascending into the sky, sometimes stands for daybreak, like in Chaucer’s ‘The Knight’s Tale’: ‘The bisy larke, messager of day.’ And Shakespeare’s Sonnet 29: ‘The lark at break of day arising, from sullen Earth, sings hymns at Heaven’s gate.’ Watching the lark’s typical behaviour, it is not surprising that the bird has often been associated with lovers and the observance of love, and also with church services. Sometimes daybreak took on a religious colouring, for example in Blake’s visions of the Daughters of Albion, into a ‘spiritual daybreak’. On other occasions it appeared as a symbol of humankind’s passage from Earth to Heaven and from Heaven to Earth. For some of the Renaissance painters, for instance Domenico Ghirlandaio, the lark symbolised Christ.

Larks are known for their melodious song. They only sing during their upwards flight, unlike most other birds who only sing when perched. This way of singing reminds us to look for cheerfulness and joy in our earthly existence. Larks are also very good at mimicking other birds’ songs. Maybe this is why larks have represented messengers in mythology and the older religions of our world. In Lakota/Dakota myth, larks were the messengers of the God Itokaga or Okaga. This God represented the south wind. South is the direction of the Sun, the bringer of light and warmth that gives and supports all life on the Earth and the meadowlark is associated with all these things. It is also believed to act as a woman’s medicine that brings the gifts of beauty, fidelity, happy marriage and fertility. Encountering a meadowlark is believed to be a bringer of abundance and a rich harvest, and is therefore good news.

All birds are messengers from the world of spirit. The bird’s behaviour is one of the ways the wisdom of the Great Mother tries to tell us something about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. To me, the lark represents the human spirit that like a stone drops from the Heavens, the higher levels of life, and form there descends into Earth life. Just before crashing into it and being killed by it, this bird shows us how the spirit is capable of catching itself. Becoming aware of its true nature again, it realises that human beings too can grow wings of a very special kind and sing. And so, with a song of praise the spirit ascends to the higher and highest levels of life. Jubilantly it rises towards Heaven to be reunited with God and healed. Lifetime after lifetime we descend to Earth life and at the end of each one of this sojourns we go home and ascend into the world of spirit. 

When the lark enters our field of vision, the way it is doing here, it has a special message to convey. The creature asks us to refuse to be dragged down and crashed by earthly concerns. It invites us to recognise them for what they truly are, namely studies that will only continue until every one of their different subjects has been sufficiently absorbed and understood by us. The lark then brings us a reminder to unfold our wings to lift ourselves above Earth life and perceive a greater view of the whole of life, so that with a song of gratitude and thanksgiving in our hearts lift not only our own spirit and soul, but those of our whole world, into the heartmind of God, the Heavens. 

Some larks have a crescent shape across their breasts, which is thought of as signifying the lunar qualities of the bird. Astrologically, the Moon is linked with the concept of the small earthly self and its personality and the lark can be an indication of the inward journey that is necessary for the discovery of the hidden self, whose symbol is the Moon, with its light and dark invisible face. This goes hand in hand with the lark’s ability and our own for singing. As this activity can be a reflection of our deep inner self, some people believe it should only be done in private. For the exploration of this part of our nature the lark encourages us to practise letting the song of our heart and soul rise into the heights. 

So, let’s have a go at this and through it tune our hearts and our innermost transmitter/receiver station into the frequency of the Angels, who are in charge of us. It has always been their task to bring the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth to us and our world. The Angels know the plan of life and us intimately. They are the ones who decide how much of the Divine wisdom and truth should be revealed at any given time. 

They also have the power of granting us the gift of understanding, inspiring us and showing us how we can do our share of making our world a more peaceful and enjoyable one for all its lifeforms. Every small effort one of us makes to rise above the desires of their lower earthly nature is an invitation to the Angels to fill our hearts and souls, and every other cell and atom of our whole being with the love and wisdom of the Great White Spirit, of whom they are as much a part as we are. 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Lark Ascending’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Stepping Stones*
Earth life has many stepping stones 
That help us find our way,
Across its busy stream,
As we wade through it, day by day.

At times the waters rise and overflow,
And the future looks far from clear.
No way there seems to be across
And the stones all disappear.

Wait until the flow subsides
And the path is more clearly shown.
When we look ahead the future is bright,
And again we can see and use 
Every single stone.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This may well be one of my favorites, as I can relate to the stepping stones, each leading to the next. Life experiences as stepping stones--reminds me of something my Mother told me a long time ago...Thanks for reminding me of her wisdom...


----------



## Courtjester

*Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding*
​ 
All of us spend one lifetime after another on the Earth plane, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding God’s true nature and our own, and of the true purpose and meaning of our existence. But how do we go about finding this treasure? That question has occupied humankind for a very long time – the abundance of memorable sayings about this theme bears witness to it. Let’s take a closer look at some of them. 

Marie Curie, 1867-1964, wrote: ‘Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less.’ And as Albert Einstein, 1879-1955, pointed out: ‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’ You can be sure that it does not come from reading books alone. You may know something because you have read about it somewhere and still be a long way from understanding it. So, how does one find understanding? It grows quite naturally and organically within us when we just live our lives and move ever forwards, being mindfully present during all our experiences, making sure to feel our feelings and listen to the inner guidance we receive through them. That no doubt is why Søren Kierkegaard, 1813-1855, concluded: ‘Life can only be understood backwards, but it must be lived forwards.’ 

This is hardly surprising, as the very reason for granting us the gift of another lifetime is that we should grow some more in wisdom and understanding, compassion and love. This is why Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, 1926-2004, observed: ‘The most beautiful people are those who have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have gained an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen, they have to evolve.’ 

In the beginning of its evolutionary cycle on the Earth plane, our small lower earthly self, thus far unaware of its own true nature and the Universal laws that rule the whole of God’s creation, goes on the rampage. It heartily hates anything that gets in the way of its wishes and so it ventures forth into killing, slaughtering, hurting and hating, if an opportunity for it arises torturing and maiming the object of its desires, sadistically enjoying and revelling in the misery of those who are at its mercy. 

As a consequence of God’s laws, in subsequent lifetimes the deeds we once dished out to others return to us and we get to know first hand what suffering means. In the course of many earthly sojourns, because we now know how physical, emotional and spiritual pain feels, the characteristics of our Highest or God Self  stir within us and we begin to feel more compassionate and loving towards the suffering of others. Hence Gautama Buddha’s advice: ‘Resolve to be tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant with the weak and wrong. Sometime in your life, you will have been all of these.’ Not only sometime in our present lifetime, but in all of them is each one of us sure to have undergone these stages of development. 

Once we are equipped with the gift of hindsight, in our reflections and meditations  we need to draw the wisdom and understanding we are gaining from every one of our experiences. Every new lifetime for each one of us brings sufficient opportunities for doing so. This is as valid for each individual as it is for entire nations and our whole world. 

Our redemption is any suffering we endure and our behaviour as a result of it in the way we are treating all life and lifeforms with kindness, compassion, tolerance and love, not only those who are in distress and especially our younger, less experienced siblings in the family of life, but everybody. Anything we do to alleviate someone’s suffering, irrespective of who they are and where they are coming from, helps our Christ nature to flourish. Becoming aware again of our immortality, the belief of destruction goes from us and we are saved. That is the only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem anyone. And because on the inner level we are all one, when one of us has redeemed themselves and has been saved by their Christ nature, everybody else and our whole world are doing the same, and we ourselves have become one of its saviours and redeemers. 

‘Understanding is the first step to acceptance, and only with acceptance can there be [healing and] recovery.’ J.K. Rowling in ‘Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire’

‘Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to a better understanding of ourselves.’ C.G. Jung – Relationship Healing ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’.

‘Just because you don’t understand something doesn’t mean it isn’t so.’ Lemony Snicket in ‘The Blank Book’

‘Try to understand people. If you understand each other, you will be kind to each other. Knowing a person well never leads to hate and almost always leads to love.’‘  John Steinbeck

‘One of the truly bad effects of religion is that it teaches us that it is a virtue to be satisfied with not understanding.’ Richard Dawkins in ‘The God Delusion’

‘For me, it is far better to grasp the Universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring.’ Carl Sagan in ‘The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark’

‘Those who know, do. Those that understand, teach.’ Aristotle

‘Sometimes it’s not enough to know what things mean, sometimes you have to know what things don’t mean.’ Bob Dylan

‘Read not to contradict and confute, nor to believe and take for granted, nor to find talk and discourse, but to weigh and consider. Some books are to be tasted, others to be swallowed and a few to be chewed and digested. That is, some books are to be read only in parts, others to be read but not curiously, and some few to be read wholly and with diligence and attention.’ Francis Bacon

‘Rabbit’s clever,’ said Pooh thoughtfully.
‘Yes,’ said Piglet, ‘rabbit’s clever.’
‘And he has Brain.’
‘Yes,’ said Piglet, ‘rabbit has Brain.’
There was a long silence.
‘I suppose,’ said Pooh, ‘that’s why he never understands anything.’  
A.A. Milne in ‘Winnie-the-Pooh’

This contains the message that for as long as we just think about things, without applying the knowledge we are finding to real life situations to test and try them in order to learn from them, we may considered to be clever by those around us, in spite of the fact that we understand very little. Knowledge is of the head, cold and clear as crystal, without warmth. But wisdom and understanding can only grow in any one of us organically by intrepidly scaling the heights and wading through the depths of the human predicament, never through book-learning alone. Wisdom and understanding dwell in our hearts and flow forth from there with the language of love. 

Everything that is in our lives is in truth a gift for helping us to grow ever more heaven-tall. The more readily we accept this and because of this knowledge endeavour to move with the flow of our lives, the more easily life itself can turn into our teacher. By accepting with grace and gratitude whatever the Universe brings, instead of struggling against it, the deeper our understanding shall grow and the swifter our evolutionary progress will move us forwards on upwards.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Flight Of The Geese*

I hear the low wind wash the softening snow,
The low tide loiter down the shore. The night
Full filled with April forecast, hath no light.
The salt wave on the sedge-flat pulses slow.
Through the hid furrows lisp in murmurous flow
The thaw’s shy ministers; and hark! The height
Of heaven grows weird and loud with unseen flight
Of strong hosts prophesying as they go!

High through the drenched and hollow night their wings
Beat northward hard on winter’s trail. The sound
Of their confused and solemn noises, borne
Athwart the dark to their long Arctic morn,
Comes with a sanction and an awe profound,
A boding of unknown, foreshadowed things.

Roberts, Charles G. D. 1860-1943
​ 
One of Mother Earth’s most wondrous and profound spectacles is surely a skein of loudly honking wild geese flying overhead in one of their precision formations. The sight of wild untamed creatures behaving in such orderly and disciplined fashion seems to have fascinated those watching below for a very long time. Who taught them or rather tells them how to dos so? Their instinct! Yes, but what is that? It’s their inner guidance that is part of the wisdom of the Great Mother of all life, as it expresses itself through the geese. Each time the moment for this has come, it takes care of their safe arrival and guides them to distant shores, where feeding and breeding is possible for them, when condition are no longer suitable for doing so in their usual summer habitat.  

As studying the behaviour of wild geese is of particular relevance for our family relationships, we shall scrutinise it, especially with regard to the underlying purpose of their wonderful flying formation displays. As each one flaps its wings, it creates an uplift for the birds that follows. By flying in a V configuration, the whole flock adds seventy-one percent greater flying range than if each bird flew alone. Applied to us, this means if we share a common direction and sense a community we can get where we are going quicker and easier because are then travelling on the thrust of one another. 

Geese and some other species of birds migrate in distinctive ‘V’ or ‘U’ formations or in lines. This is because by taking advantage of the wing tip vortex of the bird in front, each bird can save energy by reducing drag. The energy savings in flight can be as much as fifty percent. When a goose falls out of formation, it suddenly feels the drag and resistance of flying alone. It quickly moves back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front of it. Applied to us, this means that when we have as much sense as a goose we stay in formation with those headed where we want to go. We are willing to accept their help and give our help to others.

When the lead goose tires, it rotates back into the formation and another goose flies to the point position. Contrary to popular opinion, the lead bird of the V formation is not always an adult male; rather, the geese shift their relative positions frequently during the flight. This can teach us that it pays to take turns doing the hard tasks and sharing leadership. As with geese, people are interdependent on each others skills, capabilities and unique arrangements of gifts, talents or resources.

The geese make loud honking noises, called contact calls, to help them stay together. This can also be interpreted as meaning that the ones behind are encouraging those up front to keep up their speed. We need to make sure the noises we make encourage those who are walking up front. Research has shown that where there is encouragement, better production results are achieved. 

When a goose gets sick, wounded or shot down, two geese drop out of formation and follow it down to help and protect it. They stay with it until it dies or is able to fly again. Then they launch out with another formation or catch up with the flock. Families of geese do not break up after the breeding season, but form strong family units that migrate and winter together until they return to their breeding ground. Geese families fly together and are very closely knit. If one drops out, the others family member follow and stay with the injured goose. Should this be possible, they will later re-form their own formation or they will join another formation when the injured goose gets well or dies. Those of us who are as wise as the geese stand by each other in difficult times, as well as when we are strong.

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

*There’s Light At The End Of The Tunnel*

There’s light at the end of the tunnel.
There’s calm at the end of the storm.
There’s rest at the end of life’s journey,
And a hearth that is welcome and warm.

There’s a Star on the top of the mountain,
You can touch when the last crag is scaled.
There’s a certain reward for the faithful,
At the point where they think they have failed.

There’s spring at the end of each winter
And behind the black cloud, there is blue.
There’s a song at the heart of all sorrow
And happiness waiting for you.

Patience Strong

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

The Flight of the Geese--absolutely lovely! Who knew we intelligent Humans could learn so much from the flight of the geese...Thank you for sharing this one CJ.  Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*To The Ones I Love And Who Love Me*

‘When I am gone, release me, let me go.
You and I, we both have many things to see and do.
Do not tie yourself to me in tears.
I gave to you my love and you can only guess
How much you gave to me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have shown,
But, for now it’s time for me to travel on – alone.

So, grieve a while, if grieve you must.
But not for me, only for yourself and
For the hole my passing has left in your life.
Then let your grief be comforted by trust,
And remember that it is only for a while that part we must.
Bless the memories within your heart,
And know that no love is ever lost.
Life is eternal – it goes on and on,
Not just for you and for me, but for us all.

You and I can now come closer than we have ever been;
I shall never be further away from you than a thought.
If you need me, call and I’ll be near.
Although you can neither see nor touch me,
Know that I am there.
And when you listen inside your own heart,
You are sure to feel my love too, soft and clear.

And then, one fine day –
When you must come this way –
Alone – I shall be there to greet you,
With a smile I shall welcome you home.’

Fr. Pat Lennon
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

CJ, you knew and remembered...Thanks my friend, this could not have came at a better time .I will be so grateful when I can let this go. It matters to me that you care. Peace my friend...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Prophet – On Death*

Then Almitra spoke and said: ‘We would ask now of death.’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘You can only begin to understand the secrets of death
When you know that first and foremost you are a spirit and soul,
And start to look for them in the heart of life itself.
You will then become aware that in truth there is no death, 
Only transformations when each one of  you, 
Time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,
Returns into another state of consciousness. 

Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,
Your true home, from where you once came 
And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.
You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,
So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding, 
And with the passing of time evolve into 
A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl. 

On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,
But there are two types of these birds.
In the early stages of your education in the school of earthly life 
You are like one of those who can only fly and hunt at night,
Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight. 
However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway 
That in the end takes you back into
The conscious awareness of your true nature and
Your oneness with God and all life, 
You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into
A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see
Equally well by day and night. 

Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,
You are growing wiser all the time, until eventually there 
Comes a moment when you discover that you are beginning 
To find what you are looking for as well in the darkness of Earth life,
As you do on the other side of the veil of consciousness.
In the past this separated your two worlds like a curtain as much for you, 
As it does to this day for many of your siblings in the human family,
While for you it is ever more disappearing. 

For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness 
Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,
And remained ensnared by the belief that this state 
Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,
You could not see beyond the end  of your nose 
And it was impossible for you to perceive
The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life. 
For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,
You found it hard to grasp and unveil
The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.

To enable you to understand the spirit of death, 
The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,
So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,
Until finally you grasped that in truth
Life and death are one, 
The same as a river and the sea, 
Into which it pours itself, are one.

Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted
The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects 
Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.
From there they continue to surface in your hopes and dreams
In a longing and yearning for the world you once came from, 
With none of the trouble and strife of Earth’s harsh environment.
Such dreams lead you to your highest aspirations.
Nurture and care for them, so they can light your way home.
Like a seed that patiently waits beneath the snow 
For the arrival of spring, your soul has never given up the
Hope of one day returning into that existence. 
Trust these dreams, for they are the key that 
In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.

And what about your fear of death?
It can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,
Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay 
His hand upon him in honour.
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling, 
Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?
But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling 
Than of the gift that awaits him.
And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,
But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides, 
So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered
By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?

Only when you drink from the river of the silence of
The world of light, your soul truly sings.
And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain
The real ascent begins. 
And only when your physical body has been returned 
To Mother Earth, to which it belongs, 
Will you once more know for sure 
What your role in the great dance of life has been all along.

As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth,
You are a spark of the Divine, 
An immortal being who has all Eternity to look forward to,
Filled with ever more new explorations and fresh learning,
Safely guided and protected by God and the Angels. 
Whether you believe in them or not, at any given time,
They will forever be around you, with you and part of you.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​
- - - Updated - - -

*The Prophet – On Death*

Then Almitra spoke and said: ‘We would ask now of death.’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘You can only begin to understand the secrets of death
When you know that first and foremost you are a spirit and soul,
And start to look for them in the heart of life itself.
You will then become aware that in truth there is no death, 
Only transformations when each one of  you, 
Time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,
Returns into another state of consciousness. 

Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,
Your true home, from where you once came 
And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.
You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,
So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding, 
And with the passing of time evolve into 
A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl. 

On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,
But there are two types of these birds.
In the early stages of your education in the school of earthly life 
You are like one of those who can only fly and hunt at night,
Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight. 
However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway 
That in the end takes you back into
The conscious awareness of your true nature and
Your oneness with God and all life, 
You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into
A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see
Equally well by day and night. 

Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,
You are growing wiser all the time, until eventually there 
Comes a moment when you discover that you are beginning 
To find what you are looking for as well in the darkness of Earth life,
As you do on the other side of the veil of consciousness.
In the past this separated your two worlds like a curtain as much for you, 
As it does to this day for many of your siblings in the human family,
While for you it is ever more disappearing. 

For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness 
Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,
And remained ensnared by the belief that this state 
Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,
You could not see beyond the end  of your nose 
And it was impossible for you to perceive
The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life. 
For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,
You found it hard to grasp and unveil
The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.

To enable you to understand the spirit of death, 
The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,
So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,
Until finally you grasped that in truth
Life and death are one, 
The same as a river and the sea, 
Into which it pours itself, are one.

Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted
The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects 
Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.
From there they continue to surface in your hopes and dreams
In a longing and yearning for the world you once came from, 
With none of the trouble and strife of Earth’s harsh environment.
Such dreams lead you to your highest aspirations.
Nurture and care for them, so they can light your way home.
Like a seed that patiently waits beneath the snow 
For the arrival of spring, your soul has never given up the
Hope of one day returning into that existence. 
Trust these dreams, for they are the key that 
In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.

And what about your fear of death?
It can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,
Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay 
His hand upon him in honour.
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling, 
Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?
But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling 
Than of the gift that awaits him.
And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,
But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides, 
So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered
By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?

Only when you drink from the river of the silence of
The world of light, your soul truly sings.
And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain
The real ascent begins. 
And only when your physical body has been returned 
To Mother Earth, to which it belongs, 
Will you once more know for sure 
What your role in the great dance of life has been all along.

As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth,
You are a spark of the Divine, 
An immortal being who has all Eternity to look forward to,
Filled with ever more new explorations and fresh learning,
Safely guided and protected by God and the Angels. 
Whether you believe in them or not, at any given time,
They will forever be around you, with you and part of you.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: Thank you.


----------



## Courtjester

And you. :angel: Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Losing Faith*
​ 
My birthchart, with Sagittarius on the ascendant and Jupiter in   Capricorn in the first house, to me is clear evidence that two years   before the outbreak of the war I was born into a deeply religious   background. By the end of it my parents had become atheists who did not   believe in anything any more. From where I stand now, it is not hard to   understand how this must have come about. To illustrate the point of  how  and why people in times of war, more than at any occasion, lose  their  faith in God, I shall take you back to the preparations for the  funeral  of the victims of the attack on the air raid shelter in our street.

I cannot recall the exact number of people who died in this incident,   but there were more than thirty of them. Many of the parts that had   belonged to them could not be identified and also because there was a   severe shortage of manpower available, it was decided they should be   buried in a mass grave. My father was one of the few able-bodied men in   our street who had survived the war and he also had that rare privilege   of being at home. Every man who was still capable of lifting a shovel   toiled until they had dug a big enough hole. I imagine these men must   also have had the gruesome task of retrieving the mortal remains of the   victims. As far as we children were concerned, the adults must have  been  so busy with their own grief that no-one explained anything to us  about  the disappearance of those who had left this world before us and  where  they could possible have gone.

During the time it took digging the grave, my sister and I each day had   to bring my father his lunch. The only thing I remember very keenly   about those days is that they were bright and sunny with clear blue   skies and the birds singing their little hearts out. Nature’s brilliance   and beauty somehow made the whole scene even more painful and sad.  Even  the most devout Christians must stand before events like this one  and  eventually begin to ask themselves: ‘If there is a God in Heaven,  why  does He allow most of our children’s playmates and their mothers to  go  to such an early grave and in such a cruel and meaningless way? If  He  really were a fair and loving God, as promised by the Scriptures,  where  is His justice and His love?’

The experience was made even more painful and harder to bear by the fact   that no-one – least of all we children – could begin to grasp the   reasons behind the things that were happening all around us, even in our   small town and street at the backend of nowhere. Events of this nature   are too monstrous for the comprehension of human adult, never mind  their  children. That must have been the reason why no-one ever  attempted to  explain to us what was happening around us and why our  world was falling  to pieces. How can you put into words that which is  unfathomable and  you do not understand yourself? How do you explain to  your offspring the  lunacy of all warmongering, when ordinary folks –  like you and me –  throughout our world just want to get on with living  in peace and  providing their children with a better future in a world  that is free  from strife? 

There must be many like me, who to this day are struggling to come to terms with the memories of the events of those days and similar ones, in order to heal the old wounds and let go of the impressions they left behind.  Yet, I imagine that when human beings get caught up in this kind of traumatic experiences, be it as children or adults, when they have run their course and are over, their individual souls are long past the threshold of understanding. In truth, all wars are the result of the common Karma of all who get involved in them. Suffering together is their predestined fate for their present lifetime, so that the events and the pain and deprivations that had to be endured can teach them and our world some vital lessons.

As I know by now, it has been for good and wise reasons that humankind   for such a long time was not allowed to know that even the wars of our   world have always served a higher teaching purpose. In accordance with   God’s great plan of life, we and our world were only meant to find out   that this is the case when the time for doing so was right. The only   comfort we had in the days before this was that all things and   happenings in our world are of a constantly changing and passing nature.   Throughout the ages, God had represented for our race the only  constant  that forever had been and would be. 
 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

 * * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Losing Faith** – Not A Disaster*​
Do not lose faith in humankind. 
Our race is like an ocean.
And a few drops of it being dirty
Does not mean the whole ocean is like this.
It’s just that the drops are waiting 
To be cleansed and purified by the ocean.

Mahatma Gandhi 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
I believe that losing one’s faith is by no means the disaster it may at first appear to be. In truth, it is a good thing and spiritually quite desirable, because it is a signal from our inner and Highest Self that our old belief was a superficial one and therefore not really a faith at all. I have reason to believe that something of this nature happened to me in one of my previous lifetimes. That’s why I can tell you from firsthand experience that if you wind up in this predicament, try not to be too sad or upset about it. Instead, take heart, look beyond the end of your nose to the vast horizons of Eternity and become aware that losing ones faith can be – and indeed is meant to be – the first step towards finding some true and lasting inner beliefs. This is going to be the kind that can no longer be shaken by anything or anyone and that no-one will ever be able to take from you. 

The way I understand the matter is that there are two types of faith. The first one is a remnant from the outgoing Piscean Age, which was the age of blind faith and of illusions. The suffering, disappointments and disenchantment with the established order of the previous age are now leading us and our world into the light of the Age of Aquarius. This is an age during which Divine wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly into each one of us directly, through our inner connection with the Source of our being. This knowledge is now waiting to pour into every heart and soul that is open to receive it and that is the second type of faith. Because we understand it from the very depth of our being, rather than from our head alone, this is a faith that gradually grows inside us. 

This kind of faith has nothing to do with blindness. It is a deep inner trust that is solidly and securely founded in knowledge and constantly reassures us from deep within the very core of our being that we and our world will always be safe in the hands of God, no matter what happens. Even when things seem to go wrong on the surface, our innermost feelings will always help us to understand and accept that whatever occurs is right. This is not as difficult as it may sound, because we then appreciate that things always come to us so we should learn something.

That is how the long awaited and promised spiritual rebirth of humankind has been taking place for quite some time, which possibly is the very reason why this work came into being, so that it could find its way to you. Because of the freedom to make our own choices, it is up to you whether you make use of anything you may find here. The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more strongly its energies are going to be felt by everybody; they already are – just look around and see what a difficult time most people are presently having. The Cosmic energies affect all life and everybody is involved in this spiritual rebirth and each has to do their share of bringing in the New Age. 

Many are searching for new ways and there is a slowly increasing sense of urgency in the air about matters of faith and a yearning for peace. Yet, peace and healing cannot come to us and our world merely through knowledge. For as long as we fail to act upon information of any kind it remains dead. This also goes for spiritual knowledge. It too can only come alive when we start to behave in keeping with our findings. If we want peace in our world, each has to start with themselves by paying attention to their inner attitudes and their own lives. It is essential that we first sweep in front of our own inner doors, put our house in order and make genuine efforts at living in ever more peaceful ways. 

*Peace Prayer*
Let there be love and understanding among us;
Let peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us to walk with good companions,
To live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts waiting to do Thy will.

Amen
From the Jewish Tradition

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I love the "Peace Prayer". I understand my intrinsic need for peace. Thanks my friend, Peace...Jul


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> ‘What if you started giving yourself more credit? What if, for today, you choose to believe that you have enough, you are enough and that you’ve come far enough to be worthy? What if, for today, you choose to believe that you’re strong enough, wise enough, kind enough and loved enough to move forward? What if, as the Sun sets on today, you choose to believe that you did a pretty good job? And what if tomorrow morning, you choose to believe it all over again?’
> 
> From her0inchic
> ​




What if...The possibilities are endless, maybe soon....


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *Travelling Through Life*
> 
> Our travels through life do not always remain the same.
> For each one of us, there are likely to be years of
> Happiness and suffering,
> Abundance and poverty,
> Hope and disappointment,
> As well as of
> Building-up and breaking-down.
> 
> Anon.
> 
> Recommended Viewing:
> ​
> 
> 
> [*=center]‘Travellers’
> 
> From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’
> 
> * * *
> ​





Seems to be my time for sorrow...I do believe it will pass CJ, It just takes a long time...Thanks my friend..   Peace...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Finding Renewed Faith*
​ 
In times of increased suffering caused by the destruction of wars, human beings are bound to ask themselves: ‘What kind of a God is the one we believe in, to allow what is happening in our world? If God cannot protect us against genocide and holocausts, and all the other bestialities human beings have always inflicted upon each other and to this day are continuing to do. What kind of monster is this God to inflict so much suffering on us and our world? I’ve had enough and would rather be an atheist than to continue following this one. As a matter of fact, can there really be God and a Creator of all this? 

My parents may well have been among those who asked: ‘Jesus, if you really exist somewhere and truly are the son of God, why don’t you come to our rescue and put an end to all this misery by saving and redeeming us and our world? It was too early to find out that the story of Jesus is a legend and that the man Jesus is a symbol for everybody’s own higher Christ nature. It is our improved character and behaviour alone that eventually can and will save and redeem us and also our world. This means mastering and overcoming the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature. 

The Jesus story is a kind of logbook that contains many pointers of how human Master souls should behave during their existence in physicality if they wish to evolve into true daughters/sons of God. It also gives us demonstrations of the various initiations each one of us will eventually have to experience. We need to enact the role of our Highest Self and take our frightened earthly self by the hand with love and compassion in our heart for our own suffering. We are not to condemn or blame ourselves for having caused the events in our present lifetime or previous ones. We are here to show our small self with kindness and patience that there are better ways of living and being than continuing to get lost in the illusions of Earth life with its senseless greed and grabbing for more and more goodies, violence and hatred. If we want to live according to the spirit and the laws of the Universe, it is best to quite literally rise above these things on the wings of the new knowledge we are finding. 

In my parents’ time it was too early to find out that there really is a God, but that this means something quite different from what people used to believe in the past. But whenever someone on the Earth plane asks themselves some deep and searching questions like the ones above, as time goes by the answers are sure to come, especially when many have lost their faith and are wrestling with the same problem. It then slowly begins to dawn on those who query the presence of a God with ever greater clarity that yes, there is a God who is a truly kind, loving and benevolent force and nothing else. 

We find out to our astonishment that the God humankind has been looking for from the earliest presence of our race on the Earth plane – and could never find, up to now – is as much part of each one of us as all of us are part of God. This brings us the revelation that the only one who can save and redeem us is we ourselves, the likes of you and me, by bringing forth our own Christ nature. Through this process in the end we evolve into a Christed one, each in their own right. 

We ourselves are God and in truth every one of us is a young God in the making, an eternal and immortal being. We are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, as well as the present state of our world. We ourselves, hand in hand with God and the Angels, created it the way it is now, so that we should learn from everything that comes our way and the mistakes we are making as we move along. And that includes the monster of warfare – it is what we wanted and what our hearts desired. Looking back from where we are now, one can only shudder at the thought! Yet, any ogres we thus created can only be un-created in the same manner.

Our personal and collective saving and redemption will never come through any outside force, but by every one of us gradually doing better and eventually reawakening to their true nature and doing their share of making our world a better, more beautiful and peaceful world for all its inhabitants and helping Mother Earth to repair the damage we have done to her and her kingdoms over the ages.  

God is not, as many still believe, somewhere ‘out there’, it is the small still voice of conscience that knows the way of all things. God is the Divine spark that at least in seedform is contained in all human hearts and souls. For aeons it has been waiting to come alive and be born in the kindness and goodness we, each one of us, God’s children of the Earth show towards each other. It’s the love of God that sees to it that Karma is not something that is set in concrete and meant to last forever. Nothing could be further from the truth. The kindness of the Universe sees to it that every new lifetime presents all of us with many opportunities for doing better and for resolving any outstanding issues that were left behind in past lifetimes and brought with us into this one to be attended to. 

And so, in the darkness of the dungeon of ignorance of its own true nature, through one lifetime after another the earthly self struggles on and on,  until the moment of awakening into our true nature and as co-creators of God dawns in us. That’s when we begin to realise that if we ever want a peaceful world to come into being, all of us have to start by sweeping in front of our own doors. The first step is the retraining of our thinking patterns into kind, loving and tolerant ones towards all our companions on the way through life, irrespective of their race, colour and beliefs. 

It’s a sad fact that some of the religions of our world currently still provide more excuses for warmongering than any other aspect of life. As pioneers of a new age and lightbringers we wish to do our share of putting an end to it. Aware of the power of thought and the duality that exists in this field of activity as much as in everything else in our world as well as the whole of Creation, we make a conscious decision to tune all our thinking into the stream of consciousness of positivity, light and love. Each time our thoughts are in danger of sliding into the stream of negativity, darkness and hatred – as they are likely to do all too easily in the beginning – we get hold of our thoughts and uplift and transmute them into kind, loving and caring ones. 

Knowing that every one of us is required to eventually grow and evolve into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, we share any learning we find on our journey through life with those around us. In this day and age it is no longer done through missionary work, because we are acquainted with of the mistakes that were made in the past and can see for ourselves the misery it brought into our world. We want to do better and conduct our lives as an example of peaceful and loving ways that befits us as God’s children of the Earth and which others may wish to follow. 

This is how we make our contribution towards creating, hand in hand with God and the Angels, a better and more peaceful world for all. We help the people, tribes and nations of our world to rediscover what the word ‘love’ really means by bringing ever more loving, caring and assisting each other to anyone who is in need of it, wherever they may be. We seek to serve the greatest joy and the highest good of all, rather than pursuing our own selfish interests. Our armoury consists of showing fairness and giving equal rights to all that turns old enemies into friends.

Our groups of people will no longer appear as soldiers in other countries, but as volunteers who come as friends and treat all indigenous folks, including their beliefs and customs, with the kindness, love and understanding they deserve as our siblings in the great family of humankind. The missionaries of the future will travel to other parts of our world as messengers of peace, new hope and goodwill to help the underprivileged of our world to their basic comforts of life, like clean water, sewerage, food, shelter, security and whatever else they may require and that unconditionally and without cost to anyone.

And this is how, as the knowledge of our renewed understanding of the meaning of God sinks ever deeper into our consciousness, a fresh kind of faith is born in human hearts and soul that is based on a deep inner knowingness of God. This is a faith that no-one and nothing will ever be able to rock or destroy, the way the religions of our world used to do, as one followed the other and each one of them fighting for supremacy and gaining power over and control of our hearts, minds and souls. This is the freedom of the Age of Aquarius – long may it continue!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Mystic And Finder’ 
[*=center]‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*To Everything, There Is A Season*
 And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

There were times when during our earthly sojourns
We had forgotten God’s true nature and our own;
When we thought that the death at the end of 
Each one of them was the end of everything;
When we didn’t know that our departure from one level of life
Means to be reborn into our true home 
And returning into the awareness of our real nature. 

Our ignorance sucked us and our world ever deeper
Into the patriarchy with its warmongering
That dragged us into times of ever more seriously 
Hurting and wounding others and being wounded.
All human souls have to imbibe thoroughly 
The lessons this brings to us and our world
To help us differentiate between conditions of war and peace. 
Out of the suffering of such evolutionary periods grows
The wisdom and understanding we need
For the permission from the Highest to return into 
The knowledge of who and what we truly are.
This renews and rekindles 
Our kinship and friendship with all life.

Rejoice, that time is now.
A time for finding forgiveness and healing,
For ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds,
For attending to and blessing the soul wounds of all lifetimes,
Our own and everybody else’s,
As well as those of our world.

That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me.

​Ecclesiastes is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament. It has its roots in Judaism and from there they penetrate ever deeper into the much older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and Africa, and in particular the Ancient Egyptian religion. 

 
Extract from ‘The Ancient Wisdom’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

When I read your post "traveling through life"--the above post I bumped forward--I remembered Ecclesiastes, and that gorgeous message...Thank you. Peace my friend. Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Our Pathway Through Life*
​ 
‘What we do as we move forward through our lives can be compared to us laying down paving, as we absorb and apply various principles and shed our negative aspects and attitudes to replace them with new and positive ones. The path itself is, within general parameters, already set down before us but in setting the paving tiles in place by our efforts we are slowly, one by one, consolidating our path and giving it a definition. It may well be that at times we falter or take a step backwards, but the tiles remain in place and give us a firm footing when we tread there again. We never destroy what we have created in this way, even if we slide back a long way and return to it, tired and bruised but a lot wiser.’

From ‘The Milk Is White’

‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Prophet – On Religion
*
 An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.
And the Prophet replied: 
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflections,
And that which is neither one nor the other? 
Isn’t it the wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul, 
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and that for myself.
This is for my soul and that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space 
From one part of yourself to the other, 
From the Higher or God Self to your lower earthly self, 
Its counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment 
When they go to church on Sunday,
Would be better off naked, so the Sun and the wind 
Can tear and burn no holes into their skins.
And those who define their conduct purely by 
The ethics of dogma and creed of one religion or another, 
Imprison the songbird of their souls in a cage,
Unaware that the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
If your worshipping is but a window 
That one opens and shuts at will,
You will never get to know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take all the things you have fashioned,
Either of necessity or for your delight.
In your dreams rise above yourself and your achievements, 
And put your failures behind you as the lessons of the past.
Fly on the wings of the knowledge you now receive
Directly from the Great White Spirit and take everybody with you,
So that in adoration you fly higher than their hopes 
And humbly join and comfort them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep 
The things that were written a long time ago. 
Most of it is likely to be outdated and in need of review. 
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That aims to help all souls, independent of colour or race,
To grow in wisdom and understanding 
Of the true purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. 
This religion is a faith that invites all of you 
To experience life’s processes ever more deeply. 
Through consciously participating in them, 
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess 
Within you and everything that shares your present existence.

Now you can observe for yourself God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night, 
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life embraces all its Creations
With the same loving care.
With every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, they seek to comfort, 
Bless and heal each one of you and your whole world.
In every flower, leave and blade of grass they are smiling,
In the trees their arms and hands are waving to you,
While the wind whispers words of healing and peace 
To those whose inner eyes and ears have opened
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
 
From ‘Words Of The Prophet – A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Chatting With The Universal Christ*
​ 
In a recent dream I found myself in a deep discussion with the Universal Christ. The omniscient one knew of my coming and my intent without me having to say anything. As I humbly kneeled before His radiance, I heard him say: ‘So, you would like to talk with Me?’ ‘If You have the time, I would be most grateful,’ I replied. He smiled: ‘All Eternity is mine and that leaves me plenty of time for everything. Go ahead, what is it you want to know?’ ‘Nothing that is new to you no doubt,’ I replied. First of all please tell me who and what you truly are.’ ‘I am the wise one inside each one of you, your inner teacher and guide. I have always been with you and throughout the ages I have communicated with you as the small still voice of your conscience.’

‘Is there anything else on your mind?’ the Christ asked. Encouraged by this, I continued: ‘There are a thousand and one things I would like to ask, so let me see. Oh yes, what surprises you most about Your children of the Earth?’ That put a smile into the Christ’s voice: ‘Many things astonish Me about you, My beloved ones. For starters, in your younger days you cannot wait to grow up and as adults you long to return to your childhood. Also, in order to make money you are willing to sacrifice your health. It never seems to occur to you that once having lost it, there may not be enough money in the whole of your world to buy it back. 

‘Another point that makes Me feel sad is that to this day far too many of you have no faith and trust in Me and the goodness of the life I have created for you. During that phase of your earthly education you are so anxious about the future that you forget to live in the moment, unaware that your thoughts, attitudes and behaviour in the present create your future. It saddens Me to see that to this day, many of you live so recklessly and without due forethought of what they are creating not only for their present lifetime but also for coming ones, as if they were never going to die. And even more of you die as though you had never lived.’ 

After reflecting on this for a while, I ventured forth: ‘May I ask some more?’ When the Christ nodded, I said: ‘If You were an earthly parent, what advice would you give Your children?’ Without hesitation, the wise one replied: ‘To learn that they cannot make anyone love them, that love can only be given freely and that the only thing of importance about loving is the way you show your love. It takes years to build up trust, but only a few seconds to destroy it. Become aware that it is not your earthly possessions that are of the greatest value to you, but the people who share your life with you. Never forget that each one of them is a precious and unique child of Mine, the same as you are.

‘Never compare yourself with others and take comfort from knowing that there will always be some who are better or worse than you are at one thing and another. The happiest and richest people in your world are not the ones who have the most, but those whose demands are lowest. Viewed from the higher and highest levels of life spiritual riches are far more precious and count for a great deal more than earthly possessions. Any spiritual wealth you acquire is yours to keep forever and will never be taken from you. 

‘Most important of all take charge of your attitudes and your emotions, instead of allowing yourself to be controlled by them, for you are on the Earth to become their master. It takes but a few seconds to deeply hurt someone you love, and it may take many years for those wounds to heal again. You are on the Earth plane to learn to love; all relationships in your world serve this purpose. Do not look askance at the difficult ones; they are your practise ground for asking for forgiveness and also granting it to others. Many are unaware that everybody has some people around them who love them dearly; they may just have difficulties showing their feelings. In your present world money can buy almost anything, except love, respect and true happiness – they have to be earned. Everybody has the right to be upset sometimes, but that does not entitle anyone to distress others. 

‘Dream your dreams and by all means let it be great ones and become aware that they do not require enormous wings, but good landing gear for grounding them. True friendships are scarce and have to be worked at very hard. And because in the fullness of time each one of you must reap the seeds of that which once has been sown, either in this lifetime or in others, whenever you are blessed with the good fortune of a good friend, treasure them and nurture them by giving and receiving in full and equal measure.

‘You are responsible for yourself and for all your thoughts, words and actions. Because of this, consider very carefully the information you receive from any source, and then decide whether it should best be kept to yourself or whether it would be beneficial to share it with others, so they can learn something from it, too. Know that those who plant gossip sooner or later have to reap a bitter harvest of intrigues and lies in their own lives, and that those who plant love and consideration for the wellbeing of others, as well as themselves, will find great happiness in doing so.

‘Each one of you is a spark of the Divine, of Me. I created you in My image and everything that is in Me is also in you. As above, so below. True lasting and eternal happiness cannot come through fulfilling earthly goals and ambitions, but only through your re-union with Me. Nothing gives me greater pleasure than watching those who, as they strive to bring forth from within themselves My highest qualities, grow ever more like Me. To these souls I say: ‘Make happiness a conscious decision. It is up to you whether you wish to be happy and content with what has been given unto you or whether you make yourself miserable and ill with envy and jealousy of the things that in your view are lacking in your life. I have given you the freedom to choose and it is your duty to exercise and practise this gift and to use wisdom and discretion in doing so. Never forget that, as in all things, practice makes perfect. 

‘Always bear in mind that, according to the laws of the Universe, My laws, whatever you send out into your world inevitably has to find its way back to you like a boomerang. That is why those who in all their dealings are honest and trustworthy with themselves and others will go far in this life, as in due course nothing but the same can return to them. Those who prefer lying and cheating have to learn through their own experiences the taste of the bitter harvest this is bound to yield. The way you see everything that is in your life depends on the personal vision you yourself have thus far developed, in the course of all your lifetimes. This is how it comes about that in your world two people can look at the same thing and perceive it in a very different way. That’s why there is no point in fighting and arguing over varying opinions and points of view. 

‘Whenever someone needs a shoulder to cry on, do not hesitate to offer yours. Even though you may sometimes think you cannot go on and have nothing more to give, because I am part of both of you and participating in all your experiences, I will give you the strength and the right words to comfort people and ease their pain. Be aware that nothing can be achieved by holding on to loved ones, when the time for their departure from your present existence has come. As long as there has been love between you and another soul on the Earth plane, when you willingly let go of each other at the right moment, on the inner plane of life – to which your loved one has withdrawn – you will forever be together and united in love. Although love has many different meanings in earthly life, do not allow the word itself lose its value by over-using it. Loving words are necessary but loving actions are of much greater importance and value. They always did and forever will speak louder than anything that is merely spoken. 

‘Now go forth, My beloved child, and when you talk with your siblings in the human family about our discussion, do not forget to mention that no soul has to do anything extraordinary to make Me love them. I love each one of you in just the same way, totally and unconditionally. No matter what anyone may do or what may ever befall you, My love for your will never cease. Most important of all I want you all to know that constantly remaining in touch with Me is as essential to your spiritual as to your physical wellbeing. Prayers, meditations and quiet reflections are the quickest and surest ways of reaching Me. I bless you all, each one.’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•   ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

"It takes years to build up trust, but only seconds to destroy."  Thank you CJ...Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

How right you are, dear Julia. Peace be with you, always. Cj =;​


----------



## Courtjester

_*A Herd On The Move*_
​ 
If you follow the link at the end of this paragraph, you can watch a video below about the behaviour of a herd of elks. In their constant search of new feeding grounds, they are crossing a road in Bozeman, Montana, near Yellowstone National Park, USA. Although the North American elks are among the most common land mammals, they do not usually gather in groups as large as this one.

‘Elks On The Move’​
I was deeply moved when I watched this video for the first time and felt straight away that somehow it contains a special message from the Universe for us and our world. But what could that be? See for yourself how the huge elk herd swiftly moves on and how in the end its last member, a young and inexperienced animal, struggles with jumping over the hurdle of a fence, which most of the others took with the greatest of ease and elegance of movement. 

One senses the anxiety of the young one and its fear of being left behind on its own, without the comfort and protection of its companions, family and friends. In my mind, I tried to encourage and help the youngster conquer the obstacle. When that had finally been achieved, I felt almost as relieved as the little one must have been when it discovered that the herd had been waiting for it and made it welcome. Although no-one came to its help, some of the adults had been standing and watching the youngster’s progress.

The video does indeed bring us a message from the Angels and Masters, our guides and helpers in the world of light. There are many different groups of them and each one of us belongs to one of these gatherings. They are in charge of us and stand by the side of  us earthlings in total and unconditional love, always ready to lend a helping hand – but only if it is asked for. Just like the older animals in the video, our protectors do not interfere with anyone’s learning process. We ourselves have to deal with and master the obstacles that get into the way of our progress, by either jumping over, crawling underneath or walking around them. The choice is ours, but the main thing is that on our pathway through life we have to work things out for ourselves, through trial and error the same as the young elk has to do. Otherwise none of us would ever learn anything. 

Every so often souls are ready for moving on to studying and exploring the higher realms of life. They are released from their present group and join another one on a more advanced level. And so we move on and on to ever higher spheres, constantly protected and guided by the Highest and Its messengers, forever safe and never in danger of getting lost in the vastness of Eternity and space. Our old  groups – or herds – however, do not move on until their last stragglers have learnt their lessons and their behaviour in thoughts, words and actions proves that this is so. 

Even the last one of us eventually discovers that no matter what kind of experiences we have to wade through: 

•    All of us are eternal beings of light who cannot die.
•    This earthly existence is not our true reality.
•    Although each lifetime we appear in a different guise, every one of them, in terms of Eternity, is merely a temporary state of brief duration.
•    We are all going home together.
•    We shall never be on our own.
•    And none shall ever be forgotten or left behind.

While all these things are taking place, we are eternally united with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true source and origin. A beam of light forever connects us with each other, which no influence between Heaven and Earth will ever be able to destroy. All that is required from us to connect us with our heavenly companions is a kind and loving thought. The Highest gives all of us the freedom to choose how we think, act and behave. At all times it is up to us to find ways of being true to our real nature. 

When we think with love of our higher world and follow the guidance of our inner voice, the spark of the Divine that dwells in everybody’s heart gradually comes more and more alive. This helps us to in ever more powerful ways to connect with the company of our beloved friends and helpers in the world of light. Let’s thank them and show them our trust and devotion by asking for their assistance in all our endeavours, to help us find ways of conducting our lives in peace. The qualities of love and gratitude are the keys the Divine has placed in every heart and soul that show us the way to a greater, freer and more beautiful existence, even during what is left of our time on the Earth plane.

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *​


----------



## bazz cargo

Two things, respect and a proper living wage.


----------



## Courtjester

*Visiting The Niagara Falls*

If you are ready for an excursion with a difference, please follow the link below:
​
‘Niagara Falls’​ 
There we stand – or rather in our case – sit in awe and wonder as the beauty of God’s Creation unfolds before our eyes. This includes the technological miracles that make it possible for us to go on such a splendid journey and with equal ease can take us to many other marvels of our world. At the top of your screen it says: ‘Open 1000 panoramas from around the world’. Click that and see what happens!

What power, glory and might reveals itself to us through things like these! There is no greater power than that of God. It not only controls our lives down to their smallest details but also brings new Universes, planets and solar systems and everything that dwells in them into being. It holds them in their places, moves them through space and – when they have outlived their usefulness – destroys them again, at will? That certainly puts our existence on this planet into perspective for me. One marvels at the magnificence of life that is almost too great to grasp for our small earthly minds. Then at the latest my soul wants to go down on its knees, join the Swedish Pastor Carl Boberg and sing:

O Lord my God! When I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made.
I see the stars; I hear the rolling thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour God, to Thee;
How great Thou art, how great Thou art!

We worship Thee,
We give Thee thanks,
We praise Thee for Thy glory.
In the name of love.

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:applause::salut:  Beautiful! Thanks CJ...Peace ...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Lost And Found*
​ 
Life itself has always been my teacher and the insights into any of the  topics covered in my writings, which I have been sharing with you on an  ongoing basis for a long time, never came to me as a result of book  reading. They are intuitive knowledge that constantly grows from the  experiences of my own life. My personal journey of a thousand miles, of  healing and finding out who and what I really am, has been an  exceedingly long and painful one. Having reached a ripe old age at the  time of updating this chapter in December 2014, it does not feel as if  my voyage of discovery were drawing to its close. And I am glad to say  that I feel younger at heart now than ever before, probably because I am  more in touch with my immortal and ageless spirit and soul.

In the course of many years, I have worked my way through mountains of  emotional/spiritual debris that must have accumulated in my soul  memories. During each lifetime they are stored in the very cells of our  physical bodies, because our water body, the soul, is part of our outer  shell, the physical body. That must be the reason why I frequently get a  feeling that my soul is shedding layer upon layer of traumatic memories  that reach ever deeper into past lifetimes. This process can be likened  to the peeling of an onion and represents the emptying out that has  been known to the mystics of all ages. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is well and truly with us, for all God’s  children of the Earth this procedure is an essential part of the ever  more rapidly progressing individual and collective rebirth of our race  onto a higher level of consciousness and being. It is a mystical  experience which each one of us in one of their lifetimes finally has to  wade through. Pisces is a Water sign and its age served the development  of our individual souls and that of our world. Aquarius is an Air sign  and its age will see the development of human mental faculties to their  highest potential. Eventually, this will enable all human souls to take  us and our world forwards unto ever higher levels of understanding of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

My emptying out started many years ago and especially in the beginning  was a very frightening experience indeed, as I had no idea of what was  happening to me – neither had anyone else. Blessed with the gift of  hindsight, it is not hard to see that this was because in previous  lifetimes I closed off spiritually so much that in this one no-one ever  even introduced me to praying. My birthchart confirms this. However, it  is never too late for a new beginning and that’s what happened to me.  One fine day, or rather night, the Lord’s Prayer came to the rescue. As  it is such an important part of Western life, even I knew it by heart  and that in English and German. As I have always been fond of poetry, I  loved the prayer for the sheer beauty of its words. 

And then one dark night, I was feeling too frightened and lonely to get  to sleep. My most damaging shadows of the past must have been those of  my traumatic early childhood describe at the beginning of this part of  my jottings. Unable to shake them off and therefore too scared of the  present and future, I could find no peace. Tossing and turning was the  way I spent most nights in those days and had done as far back as I  could remember. But in the end these hours of darkness turned into  different ones, because suddenly the thought entered my mind: ‘Why don’t  I pray?’ Never having done so before in this lifetime, I slowly started  to say the Lord’s Prayer in my mind, first in one language, then in the  other. 

Over and over again I did this and after a while, I could feel myself  calming down and eventually I drifted off to sleep. Having at least one  evening prayer to say was a wonderful discovery, although even that did  not always have the desired effect. Yet, it was a start. My  Father/Mother did hear my prayers and recognised them as a cry for help.  After a while, my Guardian Angel led me to people and things that could  help me forwards – one small step at a time.

Looking back from where I am now, it is not hard to see that my prayers  succeeded in awakening my Christ Self from its slumbers. It began to  stir and tried very hard to get in touch with me, its earthly  counterpart who, maybe in the course of many lifetimes, had become  almost completely closed off from it. My whole life has been a quest for  finding my very own Christ child in the manger – my heart. My personal  road to Bethlehem, which all of us have to walk in the end, has been a  hard and painful one. At the same time it is also joyous and enjoyable  because it is immensely enriching and worthwhile, as I now know exactly  where I have come from and where I am going to. 

Having been lost once in the loneliness of Earth life, this time round I  will do my very best to stay on the spiritual pathway, no matter how  difficult and thorny, painful and frightening it may turn out to be at  times, and how many more rocks and boulders I have to climb over on the  road, I shall rest safely in the knowledge that truly, truly I am going  home.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Three Wise Men’ 
[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
Please allow a moment for files two and three to load.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I like this peeling away the layers , revealing something new...unblemished, undamaged...Thanks CJ for today's words of wisdom, and thank you for sharing them with me.. Peace my friend..Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Road To Bethlehem *
 The road to Bethlehem is long.
Through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul
Of failing to understand who we truly are, 
And through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices, 
Every soul must eventually find its own way back 
Into the comfort, warmth and light of recognising 
Once again its own true nature and origin. 
That, to me, is the road to Bethlehem.

This road to Bethlehem is hard.
It takes many lifetimes, until our small frightened earthly self 
Realises that no Saviour and Redeemer 
In the outer world will ever come to our rescue,
Because the true Saviour, the Christ child, promised of old, 
Has always been waiting to come alive and 
Be born in everybody’s own heart.
And when one fine day the human soul begins to open up
To the pain and suffering of others and endures them with them.
The love of the true Christ stirs and 
The holy infant within is born and starts to grow.
The Heavens rejoice because one more human soul 
Is coming home and kneels before its true Lord and Master, 
The living God within, the Universal Christ, 
Whose spark we all carry within.

The road to Bethlehem is tough and cruel.
Until human hearts take possession of the qualities of their Divine parents,
The Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
They cannot help growing ever colder, 
Selfish, greedy, judgmental and unforgiving
Towards the suffering of others.
This is a sign that the Divine spark within is still asleep
And the qualities of the gentle Christ Spirit 
Of compassion and love are slumbering with it.

The road to Bethlehem is steep.
But only for as long as the true God is still hidden from our inner view.
Regardless of that, each soul must continue its climb 
Up the spiritual mountain. 
While the wise ones, our guides and Masters,
The good shepherds in the world of light, 
Stand closely by, take care of all our needs and keep watch,
Until the glorious moment when yet another one of us 
Becomes aware of their own nature and destiny again. 

The road to Bethlehem is long,
But eventually every human child of God stands 
In awe and wonder before itself, when the Divine spark,
The Christ child, comes alive and is born 
In the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our own heart. 
The loving union of the great God and Goddess of all life, 
On its highest levels, once created the child, so that
Untouched by all earthly things, 
Its conception was indeed immaculate.
Father/Mother Creator, the child’s true parents,
Look upon each one of us, their earthly offspring,
Through all our wanderings, lifetime after lifetime,
With much tenderness and wondrous love.

The road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one,
When at long last, the miracle of birth takes place,
The Divine spark, the Christ Spirit within, comes alive 
And the qualities of the gentle Christ motivate us and run our lives for us.
When this happens to you, rejoice!
Your very own child has been born and you are reborn with it. 
Our hearts fill with gladness, love and gratitude,
The road up the mountain becomes easier and 
The cross of our earthly existence grows lighter,
For the goal, our final re-union with the Godhead,
Turns into a reality and we have reached Bethlehem!

The road to Bethlehem twists and turns.
Yet, we all get there in the end and the Angels ensure that
None of us is forgotten, left out or ever truly lost.
When we give of our best and bringing forth from within
The highest we are capable of,
Sharing whatever gifts have been bestowed upon us with all 
Who are walking behind us on the road, 
Means kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King 
In our own heart and assisting its birth in the hearts others. 

Giving of our finest gifts to all, laying them 
Down on the altar of life and doing our best
To alleviate whatever suffering we encounter in our world,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
We fulfil the purpose of our being on the Earth, which is
Doing our share of blessing and healing our whole world 
And all those beyond.

God bless you all, not only at Christmas, but always.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation*

Part A

*The Natural World*

​The previous chapters of ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’ have shown us how the miracle and wonder of God’s Creation can reveal itself to those whose inner eyes have opened in many different ways and on levels of our existence. It does this as much in the magnificence and splendour of a rainbow over one of Iceland’s mountains as in the beauty of a tiny Kingfisher, maybe when it is perched on a branch, watching with great intensity the happenings below and then like an arrow released from a bow goes after a fish or an insect. 

Just as easily it can be observed in the insect world, for example in the precious jewels of a butterfly or the ladybird with its shining coat that makes it look like a tiny tank. In the German speaking world this creature is called  ‘der Marienkäfer’, after the Virgin Mary. It is considered to be a bringer of good fortune and its English name too shows that it enjoys the special protection of the Great Mother, the Lady of the whole of Creation. Christianity’s Virgin Mary is one of her symbols.

We and everything else that is in our world are just as much part of the wonders of the created world. Just take a good look at our physical bodies and see what miracles of construction they are. When our inner eyes open, we begin to perceive the marvel we ourselves are and everything around us as well. That’s when, for us at least, the time has come no longer to take anything for granted, but to be thankful for everything that is in our lives because we now recognise every bit of it as the blessing and gift they truly are.

God’s creative genius can also be admired in the speed and efficiency with which modern technology, even by snail mail, carries a letter from – say – Europe to New Zealand in just two days and, even more astounding, by e-mail gets the same message to its destination within split-seconds? And what about all the other mundane technological miracles like fridges, cookers and washing machines, which we by now almost take for granted? We can turn taps and water comes out. We flick a switch and there is light. During other lifetimes, we did not have any of that. Could it be our familiarity with these things that has made us so blasé about them that we forget to give thanks and praise for them? If that’s what we do, aren’t we in constant danger of over-looking that they could suddenly be taken from us, the same as everything else in our present existence? And how we would miss them, if they did! 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Internet Prayer’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation*

Part B

*The Elements*
​ 
How about something as seemingly simple as water? The stuff with whose appearance life on the Earth became possible. To this day it surely is one of the greatest gifts we have in our world. Whilst drinking a cup of this elixir the other day, the thought flashed through my mind: ‘Isn’t water one of Earth’s greatest wonders?’ Never before had it occurred to me that this element is a self-perpetuating one and that there must always have been the same amount of it, ever since our planet’s surface began to cool down and water formed. Therefore, it stands to reason that the water we are drinking now has been recycled millions and millions of times. In endless cycles it has gone through every ocean, lake and river, plant, animal and human being that ever dwelled on the Earth. 

Each time the water passes through anything or anyone, a small amount of that object’s entire energy, positive as well as negative, is imparted to it. Condensation is taking place at all times everywhere on the Earth, especially when the Sun is shining and on large surfaces of water. Some of the water evaporates and rises as condensation into the sky. There it is cleansed of the negative Earth vibrations it has acquired and then recharged with positive energies in the higher regions of life by the Angels of the Air and the Etheric elements. All are ceaselessly toiling for the good of our world. Thanks be to them, too. Whenever clouds form and rain begins to fall, our planet and everything on it quite literally receives a blessing. With every drop of rain that falls we and it are being cleansed and healed.

Because of this process our drinking water by now must have become richer than ever before. For quite some time, I have developed the habit of blessing the water I drink, giving thanks for it, as well as doing the same for whatever I return to the Earth. True, this makes me feel a bit silly at times, but to me it is a good way of thanking Mother Earth and for putting positive and loving thoughts and energies into her, which she desperately needs. 

In many small ways, there is something we all can do, at any given moment. And it is important that we carry good intentions out, because even the tiniest amount of positive energy any one of us sends forth helps to absorb and transmute a bit more of Earth’s negative energies, of which there are still far too many. I cannot think of any simpler and more effective way of positively influencing the human pool of consciousness. Over seventy percent of the physical vehicle for our present lifetime consists of water and all our emotional responses to people and situations flow through this part of our bodies, also known as our emotional body and our soul.

Reflecting on these things it suddenly dawned on me why I have always loved a rainy day, especially walking in the rain. I had often wondered why this makes me feel so good. I cannot understand people who groan, when they look out of the window first thing in the morning and it is raining: ‘What a miserable day.’ There can be no better way of spoiling a day for oneself. To me, every day is a good one because it is a gift from the Highest, filled with wonder and miracles, if we but open our eyes and hearts, to perceive them. 

Rainy days to me are particularly good ones for blessing and healing the Earth. Why spoil any moment with negative thoughts by insisting that something is bad, when in truth it is something quite neutral that can easily be turned into something special, positive and uplifting for us? 

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation*

Part C

*Technology And Astrology*

*The Use Of Astrology For Relationship Healing*
​ 
Since its beginning around 1900 CE, the Age of Aquarius has already brought us fantastic progress in many different ways. Uranus, the co-ruler of this sign with Saturn, is the planet of transformation and revolution, as well as of technology and astrology. Aquarius is one of the Air signs. They are concerned with humankind’s development of education of all kinds and in particular with the invention and use of languages and communication. Therefore, it is hardly surprising that, to prepare us for the new age, well before our entry into it everything connected with the Aquarian themes and topics have been particularly high on the agenda. Among many other technical wonders the new age has brought us computers and ever more speedy means of communicating with each other and ‘spreading the word’, whatever that may mean to us. 

The Universe’s technological ideas are increasingly putting the tools into humankind’s hands for setting us free from many different kinds of the past’s toiling and slavery, as well as false beliefs and prejudices. The distribution of knowledge has become easy in the age of technology. For example, computers have brought astrology within easy reach of anyone who is interested in self-development. And that is what we need if we wish to enter into the freedom of the Aquarian Age, because Saturn demands from each one of us that we achieve self-mastery and self-discipline. Stern and incorruptible, Saturn is a symbol of the relevant aspect of our Divine parents and guards the gates to the new age. Nothing gets past this heavenly authority without its express permission, and that is only given after we have sufficiently proved our reliability and sense of responsibility. 

What we need to develop these characteristics is knowledge, because knowledge provides us with power. And when we empower ourselves with the help of astrology we have a mighty advantage over the power-crazed priesthoods of bygone ages, who used it for gaining power over others. That’s not what we have in mind. We are here to take charge of the drives and behaviour patterns of our lower nature, in order to master them. To do this, we first have to find out what they are. This is where familiarising ourselves with the various parts of our birthcharts comes in, in particular the Sun and Moon by sign and house position.

It is not for nothing that the Universe has granted us the gift of another lifetime on the Earth at this particular time. When setting off on the journey of healing our relationships it is essential to bear in mind that we cannot change other people, only ourselves. So, from now on whenever one of our relationships is struggling, let’s ask ourselves: ‘How can I change my behaviour to heal this connection and make it into a better one?’ For this purpose we need to get to know ourselves more intimately and no-one could wish for a better instrument for doing this than astrology. Who else can provide us so reliably with what is required here? 

How about starting with familiarising ourselves with our weaknesses? The only purpose they now serve is that they are waiting to be transformed into strengths. The good and strong characteristics we developed in past lifetimes we have brought with us into this one, so they can be made good use of. They are waiting to be reinforced some more, to make our character stronger and more resilient still. Many hidden motivations and destructive behaviour patterns of our lower earthly nature are hidden from our own view because they are tucked away in our subconscious. They reveal themselves best of all through the Moon’s position by sign and house. 

This is where the value of my kind of astrology is greatest and most welcome. To my mind, the best way of detecting the secret aspects of our nature is through studying the negative characteristics of the two signs in question. For example, if your Moon is in Cancer in the ninth house, familiarise yourself with Cancer and Sagittarius. You will be amazed at what you’ll find, I promise. Whilst reading the astrological information, listen to your inner guidance and feel/sense which destructive behaviour patterns apply to you. Then take a good and honest look at yourself and follow that by examining your relationships that are in need of improving and healing. 

Consider which hidden aspects of your character could do with changing and accept the fact that although you were unaware of them, they are yours nonetheless, as your birthchart shows and your inner guidance confirms. To make this task easier, the Universe has provided us with the gift of constructing the world around us as a reflection of what is happening in us on the inner level of life, so it can be used like a mirror. When gazing into it, we need to be scrupulously truthful with ourselves and be mindful of projection. Nothing else can help us to find what we require for the task ahead. No cheating – it won’t work! Read more about projection by following the link at the end of this chapter.

Astrology can be a great help in our search for the wisdom and understanding all of us are here to seek for getting to know ourselves and others, so that we may build happier and more lasting relationships with anyone we come into contact with. Fortunately, the knowledge the Divine science can provide us with for our personal evolution and that of our whole world is no longer for the chosen few, but these days can easily gained access to by everybody.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’ 
[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation*

Part D

*The Age Of Friendship And Peace*
​ 
The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and lifeforms. There is a growing awareness for the need of reaching out to each other in friendship and peace to all God’s children of the Earth and for healing every one of our relationships. We are all here to improve ours and make them work, until our whole race recognises the benefits of co-operating and co-existing in peace and harmony with each other. First of all we need to apply this to our most difficult relationships, the ones with ourselves and God. The Universe has provided us with a finely tuned instrument that can help us reach this goal and that is astrology.

The age we have left behind was the Age of Pisces. Co-ruled by the vast and gaseous giants Jupiter and Neptune, not surprisingly it has been an age of deceiving ourselves and each other, and of lying and cheating. The Age of Pisces was a time of blind faith, gullibility and slavery of all kinds, especially in the spiritual aspects of life. The religions of the Piscean Age have largely consisted of spiritual slavery. The purpose behind this has been to teach us and our world the value of freedom, honesty and truth, the gifts that in due course would be ours in the Aquarian Age.

The lack of these qualities has prepared us for their coming in the new age, which for some time by now has been bringing them to us in rich measure. Through the knowledge we are gaining many of us are already enjoying the freedom of loving and following that which the inner guidance of our own heart tells us is true. The kind of faith that is found through this is much more than a mere believing. It is an inner knowingness and there is no substitute for that. It means that we no longer need to believe anything just because someone somewhere assures us that it is true, when in fact it may not be anything of the kind. 

There is no doubt in my mind that we and our world have much to look forward to. The main purpose of our race’s existence in physicality from the beginning of our presence on this planet has been to assist Mother Earth with her own evolution and spiritual development. There are some planets in our solar system that have already become so highly evolved that they can no longer be seen with earthly eyes, not even with the most powerful telescopes we have thus far developed. These planets are bright and beautiful stars that have already grown into places of light. 

Although to this day the Earth spiritually is still a very dark environment, for quite some time the work on speeding up her vibrations has been in progressing ever more rapidly. But with each one of us who re-awakens into the consciousness of their true nature, the situation improves, for when one of us is evolving, our planet is evolving with us. When we are healing, our planet does the same. Every small effort anyone makes is a valuable contribution. And that is why everyone’s destiny is to eventually turn into one of Mother Earth’s healers and lightbringers, a seeker of wisdom and truth in their own right. Hand in hand with God and the Angels in this way our whole planet is gradually being transformed in one of healing, peace and light. 

But, for wise evolutionary reasons up to now the Earth has to remain a training ground for young and inexperienced souls, who are in need of familiarising themselves with the lower and lowest aspects of their nature. They are busily accumulating their first credits and debits in their spiritual bankbook of life, the way you and I once did many lifetimes ago. You can read more about this when you follow the link ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’ at the end of this chapter.

The Christ characteristics are brought forth and practised each time someone acts with truth, honesty and integrity. This means they are making an effort to think and behave in Christ-like ways and conduct a Christly life. When we thus follow the inner guidance of our Highest or Christ Self and become ever more at one with it,  by seeking to act in accordance with Its will rather than listening to the desires of our small earthly self, slowly but surely we are growing into a Christed one in our own right. This means we are making a valuable contribution to transforming our planet into the new and brighter world of light and peace of our dreams, and helping it to become a reality on the Earth plane.

The small six-pointed star I have been using throughout all my work for a very long time, represents a miniature version of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation. This star is a symbol of the process of healing and integration. The upper and lower triangles that form the Star represent the higher Christ aspects of our own nature and its lower counterpart, our earthly self, as they merge into one. The highest potential of all human souls is to reach the evolutionary point when these two parts are working together so harmoniously and smoothly that they have quite naturally grown into one perfect being, whole, healed and holy, a brightly shining Star in its own right, a Christed one. 

Any Divine inspiration received on our road to this destination is never intended to be used for selfish purposes. To test and try the seriousness of our intentions the spiritual pathway for a very long time is plastered with the temptations of our lower earthly nature, who initially is only interested in seeking enrichment and aggrandisement of the self. The devil is a metaphor for this part of our nature in its original and unrestrained manifestations. Only when we have safely overcome and left this aspect behind does the Highest find us worthy to be chosen as Its channel through which Its wisdom and light can flow into the consciousness of us and our world, to help it grow and expand. Those who use the knowledge thus gained in their daily thoughts and actions radiate the light of the spirit into their environment and from there into the whole human race. 

As lightbringers and healers we enter ever deeper into the stream of God-consciousness. Eventually we reach the evolutionary point when our only remaining motivation is to focus our whole being on serving the demands of the highest levels of life by following the guidance of our Christ nature, the living God within. As a true son/daughter of God, we aim to give of our best at all times and unselfishly co-operate with God and the Angels to convey their healing to the minds, bodies and souls of anyone who is in need of it. We also act as channels of light for the blessings of the Divine for the support and comfort of those who are still trapped in the darkness of their ignorance of not knowing who they are, where they have come from and where one day they will be going to.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’ 
[*=center]‘Not By Bread Alone’ 
[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the last file to load.

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please also allow a moment for this file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks my friend for today's words of wisdom....Peace...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day,
That’s the way we’re all going home.

It’s not far, just close by, through an open door.
Work all done, care laid by – fear and hurt no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us – Father’s waiting too.
Angel folks are gathered with guides and friends we know –
Guides and friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way  – Earth-bound dreams all done.
Shadows gone – break of day – real life’s just begun.
There’s no break, there’s no end – just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile – going on and on.

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
It’s not far, just close by – through an open door.
Going home, going home, I’m just going home.

Though I have gone before you,
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for saying goodbye to the Earth plane has come.
God and the Angels are forever with us,
Keeping you and me safe.
And no matter where we may ever find ourselves,
We shall always rest securely in God’s loving hands.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Absolutely gorgeous...and comforting. Thanks CJ, for these words of wisdom.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Where Do We Come From?*
​ 
Where do we come from and where are we going to? Being spirit, we can only come from the world of spirit. And when our physical body returns to the Earth, where does our spirit go? Where else can it go but back to where we came from, the world of light? This does not mean some place elsewhere. It is merely another dimension of our present world. The world of light or spirit is an integral part of it that becomes invisible to our earthly eyes, each time we enter into another physical body. That is all. 

We are as much part of God as God is of us and there has never been a time when we were not with God. This is why the Divine will never forget or leave us. Each one of us is a spark of the Great White Spirit. Being spirit, like God, we are eternal and immortal, and like God cannot die. Our spirit is masculine and attached to each spirit is a soul, its soft and sensitive feminine counterpart, who is the memory bank of all our experiences. We carry them around with us from lifetime to lifetime. This continues until they are no longer required by us and shed. 

For the past two thousand years or so, the wisdom of the Christ Spirit brought our world the Jesus legend. It brought us the message: ‘The truth will set you free!’ This always has been a call from the Highest to humankind to encourage us to go in search of a better understanding of God’s nature and our own and our special relationship with the Divine. As soon as we begin to conduct our lives in accordance with the requirements of the Universal laws, in particular the law of Karma – more about it in a moment – the Universe places the power into our own hands to eventually free ourselves from the karmic chains and shackles that have kept us tied to Earth life for a very long one. We ourselves are the only ones who can release us from the wheel of Karma.

With all my heart and soul I believe that there is a great plan of life in which everybody has their place. And with my whole being I trust that this plan is perfect, and that our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life holds both our worlds – as well as all other worlds – safely in His/Her loving hands. More than that: I know these things and that is a faith and a trust that no-one will ever be able to shake or take from me, for the simple reason that it is not based on something that is written in a book somewhere, but deeply engraved in my heart and soul. 

When I reflect on the mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a whole, I become aware how all things work together for the good of the whole, and I realise that everything that happens anywhere in the whole of Creation has been planned and is held in the mind of the Great Architect and Master Designer of all worlds and all beings. The knowledge of this helps me to open my heart, soul and mind with confidence to the One, who holds the plan and takes care that it unfolds as it should and that therefore all life is moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life in a well ordered fashion. 

This helps me to walk with a tranquil heart and an open mind to the beauty, the wonders and the glories of all the Universes that cannot be seen by earthly eyes, but only perceived by our minds. Knowing that God is in other people just the same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere and true in all my relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there is no death and that wherever there is love between human souls there can be no separation. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Losing And Finding Faith’ 
Part A – Losing Faith
Part B – Losing Faith – Not A Disaster
Part C – Finding Renewed Faith

Please allow a moment for the files to load.

From ‘Letter To A Friend’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Internet Prayer
*
 Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place in our world
For quite some time by now.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful one,
In which all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
That has brought us the wonder of getting to know,
Through communications that are established in seconds,
Like-minded people throughout out whole planet, 
Who are our siblings in the family of humankind.
Help all Your children of the Earth
To re-awaken into their true nature
And to tune into Your wisdom and truth, 
So that our whole world, including the Internet,
Fills with ever more light and our Earth evolves 
Into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use the Internet
Wisely, with respect and for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument for healing and peace.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, the One who has created
And constantly re-creates
This splendid world for us and through us,
For all to enjoy. 

Show each one of us how we can make our contribution
To the blessing and healing, 
Saving and redeeming of ourselves and each other, 
Our world and all worlds,
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Porcupine Fable*
​ 
Down the ages and with the help of legends and myths, fairy tales and fables the Divine, through many different human channels, has always tried to transmit its wisdom and truth into the collective consciousness of our race. Referring to the progress of its success on the Earth plane the German philosopher Arthur Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, wrote: ‘All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident.’ 

Schopenhauer was the author of a fable about porcupines that to this day conveys a vital message of how we all can and indeed have to learn to co-exist more harmoniously. Schopenhauer’s allegory tells of how during one of the coldest winters Mother Earth had ever experienced, many animals were dying from cold exposure. As this was happening all around them ever rapidly, it occurred to the porcupines that the only way their species would probably survive the bitter cold of the howling North and East winds would be by pooling their resources and gathering closely together. They realised that benefiting from each other’s body heat would be the only way of protecting themselves.

Alas, even though they were much warmer now, their quills were so sharp that they could not help wounding each other. This caused so much pain that after a while they reluctantly had to move apart again. Alas, when each one was on its own once more, ever more of them froze to death. That’s when the brilliant idea came to one of them that for their survival they would have to decide individually whether to accept the quills of their companions or die. Realising the danger of their whole species possibly disappearing from the Earth, enough of them were sufficiently wise to move closer together with the others. 

So the fable goes. Yet, in truth it is the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, in whom all is one, that orchestrates and conducts the wondrous symphony of life by constantly guiding and protecting all Its creatures. On the Earth plane this expresses itself through the wisdom of our planet and that for all its inhabitants. This is where the instinctive and intuitive behaviour of all living things, plants and animals alike, including us, has its origin. As a result no living thing in the whole of Creation is ever without Divine guidance and protection. 

God’s wisdom is stored in its feminine aspect, the Goddess. She is the mother of all species and the living and breathing force behind phenomena like the clever formation flying of birds during migration. She is the source of the instinctive knowledge of the animal kingdom to protect one’s young against all threats, if need be at the expense of one’s own life. She is in charge of our own body clocks as well as that of all other members of the animal kingdom. She tells Her creatures when to mate and when to abstain from it, for example when not enough food is going to be available for the raising of young. She instructs hibernating animals when and where to begin theirs and when it is safe to come out of it again – and so on and so forth.

And it was the porcupines’ group soul, as part of the Great Mother, who is the soul of the whole of Creation, who instructed the individual animals through their instincts to move closer together and keep each other warm, so sufficient numbers of them would stay alive, to secure the survival of their species next spring. That’s how the porcupines during that terrible winter acquired the wisdom that sharing their own warmth with their companions was the most important ingredient for getting through the cold months. Putting up with the wounds the unusually close proximity with their companions inevitable inflicted upon each other was a small enough price to pay for their survival. 

Human relationships can frequently be very similar to what the porcupines had to endure. The essence of every human being, without exception, is spirit and soul and we all contain everything, the very best and the worst. While our spirit is immortal and cannot die, the soul is our soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling side, in which the memories of each of our spirit’s experiences on the Earth plane are stored for future reference. It usually does not take long until the earthly self, aware of its soft and defenceless underside, develops sharp inner spines that express themselves through its words and actions. For as long as young and inexperienced earthly selves remain unaware of the fact that whatever we send out into our world, in thoughts, words and deeds, inevitably has to return to us, they are unlikely to wish to restrain themselves in their human contacts. 

To this day, there are a great many of these foolish young ones in our world, who take pride in their ability to employ their barbs in the most hurtful ways possible. Giving such people a wide birth is the best solution. Yet, whenever that is impossible, there is every reason why we should forgive them, for they know not what they are doing to themselves, i.e. what kind of Karma they are so vigorously creating for later in their present lifetime and future ones. The rigours, stresses and strains of Earth life are the winters of our lives. Here conditions all too easily turn arctic, for example when we become embroiled in some of those family feuds, in the course of which the attitudes of the participants may become ever more deeply entrenched. Until at least one of those involved at last turns for help to their spirit helpers, the Karmic pendulum may swing helplessly to and fro, one lifetime after another. 

The world of spirit, our true home, is our summer land that knows no winters. During their next spell of recovering there, even spirits – or maybe especially they – who have lost their souls are offered opportunities for consulting with the wise ones in charge of our race. When asked, they can help us to work our way through any kind of conflict, until each one of them has finally been resolved. 

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I loved today's message, words do wound, sometimes beyond forgiveness.. Thank you my friend...Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Guarding Our Tongues*
​ 
The Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source. That’s why every thought, word and deed we send out into our world in some way must find its way back to us. Wise ones, who are aware of this, when they know nothing good to say about someone or something, say nothing. As we are sociable and talkative creatures by nature, learning to watch the words we speak and thereby take charge of our tongues is one of the most difficult things we have to tackle on our pathway through life. 

That is undoubtedly why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament warned in Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: _‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master within you._

_‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in  their work.’_

In ancient Greece the philosopher Socrates, 469 - 399 BC,  famous for his great wisdom, was only too aware of what kind of damage careless gossip can cause. One day he came upon an acquaintance who ran up to him excitedly and said: ‘Socrates, do you know what I just heard about one of your students?’ 

‘Wait a moment,’ Socrates replied. ‘Before you tell me I’d like you to pass a little test. It’s called the Triple Filter Test.’ 

‘Triple filter? What does it mean?’

‘Before you talk to me about my student let’s take a moment to run what you’re going to say through some filters. The first one is Truth. Are you sure that what you are about to tell me is true?’ 

‘No, I just heard about it.’ 

‘All right,’ replied Socrates. ‘As you don’t really know whether what you have to say is true or not, let’s try the second filter, the one of goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something good?’

‘No, quite the opposite!’

‘Ah! So you want to tell me something bad about someone, even though you’re not certain it’s true?’ 

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. 

Socrates continued: ‘Well, if what you have to say is meant to be of some use to me, you may still pass the test, because the third filter is the test of Usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about my student going to be useful to me?’ 

‘No, not really!’ came the reply.

‘If what you want to tell me is neither true nor good and not even useful, why tell it to me at all?’ asked the sage. 

Deeply ashamed of himself, the man walked away. 

This is but one example of the wisdom for which Socrates was held in such high esteem by his contemporaries. His message is as poignant and valid for us as it was in his time.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

LOL...CJ, Socrates was one cool dude...and so wise..lol..Thanks...Peace...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse.
Some years, tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and things goes well.

Sometimes a nation steps back from war,
Elects an honest man and decides to care enough
Not to leave strangers poor.
In some lifetimes we fulfil the purpose we are here for.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss.
Sometimes we do as we are meant to.
Sometimes the Sun does melt a field of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
And I hope that this happens for you.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Abusive Relationships*

*Part A*

*Cross-Gender Issues *
​ 
As we know by now, we are in relationship with all life and everything is in relationship with us. Everybody is in need of making peace through finding healing for all our relationships: those with God and the Universe, with ourselves and everyone we come into contact with. This is especially true for the relationship with ourselves, the most difficult one of all. 

Because we are now walking the road of evolving into fully integrated and healed human beings who are androgynous just like the Angels and God, ever more of us are waking up to the duality of our human nature. I believe that to this day there is a great deal of suffering in our world that could easily avoided. One of the best examples of this are the unfortunate and unhappy people in our world who are struggling with coming to terms with their sexuality and the physical bodies they were born into, and the gender role they think has been allocated to them, without their approval. 

How can we help them to understand the signals their soul and their Highest Self are constantly trying to give them that they are by no means some kind of freak of nature. If only they knew that all human beings on the Earth plane have a feminine and a masculine side to their nature, and that if we have spent sufficient numbers of lifetimes as a woman, it is highly likely that we decide – in the world of light a long time before returning to life in physicality – that the time has come for us to start working on the development and integration of the masculine aspect of our nature. And that is why they, together with the wise ones in charge of them, decided that they should experience their next lifetime by playing the role of a man. 

Considering this background, it does not come as a surprise if during our growing up years identity problems arise for us when we find ourselves in the body of a boy. It is quite likely that in that case from early childhood onwards we feel more like a girl than a boy. Because we have an unusually strong subconscious pull towards all things feminine, we may well begin to ask ourselves anxiously: ‘Is there something wrong with me? Am I a girl in a boy’s body? Oh dear, what’s going to happen to me?’ I believe that throughout the ages same sex relationships like male and female homosexuality have had their origin in the gender confusion discussed here. 

Problems are bound to arise when we deny and forcefully suppress the needs and demands of the present and future, giving them preference to those of the past. If as a consequence of this we fail to honour and accept the sexual identity into which we were born and refuse to make an effort at taking part in the learning the masculine pathway would have provided for us, in all innocence – or better ignorance – we have entered into a destructive and abusive relationship with ourselves and ultimately our Creator. When the suffering this causes our spirit and soul eventually manifests itself in our physical body as pain, they are trying to give us a signal that the above named two relationships are crying out to us, their earthly self, to go in search of healing through understanding, rather than swallowing pills to suppress the symptoms and numb the pain. 

To the wise ones in charge of us this kind of behaviour reveals that we have not yet learnt to trust the wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, who loves each one of us totally, unconditionally and tenderly. This is the authority who provides for every one of our needs, whatever they may be and however strange they may at times appear to ourselves and those around us. If we thus far lack the understanding that some of the experiences that are coming our way really are necessary for our development of our psyche, the only way of finding is by working our way through them.

Sooner or later, we too shall understand that through our temporary earthly parents the Father/Mother created our physical body, this marvel of engineering, especially for us and the specific requirements of our coming lifetime. And we will also finally be able to perceive that God’s great plan of life is perfect; that Mother Nature, as a physical manifestation of the Great Mother, does not make mistakes;  that nothing on the Earth plane happens perchance, and that everything that is in our lives is there as a consequence of the seeds we have sown in other lifetimes in thoughts, words and deeds, because the Universal law of life knows no punishment, only reactions and consequences. Everything that is still wrong, evil or ugly in us and our world is waiting to evolve into something beautiful and perfect. The only reason why they ever came into existence and are still with us is to help us differentiate right from wrong, evil from good, and ugly from beautiful. 

By that time we shall be able to accept that anything that appears to be wrong in our lives is there for a good and wise reason and that is to teach us something, and that the best way of finding out what that could be is by consulting with our inner guidance to help us understand. The wise one within is the Great Mother, who knows the way of all things and to those who are willing to listen to Her guidance that rises from deep within the core of our being into our conscious awareness, she is always willing to help, but not without having been asked. 

Abusive relationships are the main culprits for constantly recharging our world with vibrations of negativity, jealousy, anger and hatred, and therefore in need of healing. The suffering they bring is caused by ignorance, like the rest of all misery and distress of our world. Most, maybe all of the anguish of those who are unhappy about their gender could easily be avoided if one could help them to understand that they themselves chose who, what and where they were going to be, a long time before the beginning of their present lifetime on the Earth. If they fail to learn about this before it has run its course, they will be in serious danger of throwing away a whole lifetime that, instead of being a deeply unhappy and frustrated one, could have been filled with opportunities for discovering and positively and constructively developing the duality of their nature. With endless patience and love the Universe had it on offer for them, but not to worry. The failure of such experiments merely mean that the experiences of the previous lifetime has to be repeated.

If we reject one part of our nature, instead of lovingly accepting and embracing all of them, no progress can be made towards growing into a more balanced and integrated human being, who lives happily and peacefully with all aspects of their being. The gift of another lifetime has been granted for the purpose of learning how to heal them together, so that they can begin to co-operate with each other in peace and harmony, like in God. Anyone who holds onto the past and its experiences is in serious danger of wasting a whole lifetime, needing a repetition in the hope that this time round our spirit and soul’s message will succeed to seep into the consciousness of our earthly self and help it to understand the purpose of our present lifetime. If the new attempt turns out to be successful and it finally dawns on us that the concerns of the spirit are of far greater importance than those of our earthly existence, the long overdue evolutionary step forward has at last been made. 

Here is some wisdom about finding our place and role in the great plan of life from ‘The Milk Is White’: ‘What we do as we move forward can be compared to us laying down paving, as we absorb and apply various principles and shed our negative aspects and attitudes to replace them with new and positive ones. The path itself is, within general parameters, already set down before us but in setting the paving tiles in place by our efforts we are slowly, one by one, consolidating our path and giving it a definition. It may well be that at times we falter or take a step backwards, but the tiles remain in place and give us a firm footing when we tread there again. We never destroy what we have created in this way, even if we slide back a long way and return to it, tired and bruised but a lot wiser.’

Each time one of us returns to the predestined pathway of their life battered and bruised, we do so having grown stronger, wiser and more understanding. And when re-enter our true home into the world of light at the end of another lifetime on the Earth plane, our spirit and soul once again becomes aware of its real nature. Earthly life having fulfilled its purpose once more, we have every reason to be happy and give thanks and praise to our Creator’s wisdom for always providing us with the experiences we need to evolve and grow into an ever more beautiful and perfect, i.e. whole being.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘I Asked The Universal Christ’ 



[*=center]‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’ 
Part A – ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
Part B – ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
Part C – ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
Part D – ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: Thanks CJ...Hope you have a wonderful day my friend...Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Abusive Relationships*

*Part B*

*Women And Children *
​ 
We are sparks of the Divine and young Gods in the making. It is therefore not surprising that our evolutionary pathway at times reveals itself as a tough and demanding one. The knowledge of the true purpose and meaning of our earthly existence is the tool the Universe lays into everybody’s hands to help all of us together to overcome the suffering and pain that to this day exists in our world, until every last shred of it has gone. 

With that let us now turn to another one of the saddest chapters in humankind’s evolutionary story: relationships that have gone bad and in which nothing but suffering is left and so bring out the worst in two people. Instead of assisting them to each develop to their highest potential, it draws the partners down to acting out the lowest of their instincts. Their initial attraction and love has tipped over the edge and exaggerated possessiveness, anger, aggression and hatred have taken their place. There comes the moment when they are no longer staying together because they want to and one of them starts uttering threats like: ‘If you leave me, I’ll . . .’

Because the unpleasant residues of the patriarchy to this day are lingering in the consciousness of our world, it is mostly women and children who are found in such relationships. Should you, dear reader, be a woman who sometimes ponders on the injustice of life for having been born into a female body, take heart. In truth there is no need for anyone to feel bitter about the apparent injustice and unfairness of life and disappointed because the dice of fate have been so heavily loaded against us. Although on the surface of life things often appear to be that way, on the inner spiritual level life most certainly is fair and just. 

That is why in some lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and during others as a man. A long time before coming into our present lifetime, while we are resting from the stresses and strains of Earth life in the world of spirit, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of us we choose which gender we should belong during our next journey of studies in physicality. The outcome depends on the type of experiences we are going to require. 

Life in all things and conditions is constantly seeking to create balance. Because of this in some lifetimes we find ourselves at the giving end of particularly unpleasant relationships and experiences, while during others we are at their receiving end. This creates the required balance. As mentioned in the previous chapter, God’s plan of life is perfect and nothing in the whole of Creation happens without good and wise reasons. If we are currently suffering at the hand of anyone, we can be sure that we ourselves through our behaviour towards others – maybe many lifetimes ago – created a situation that for karmic reasons makes our present situation necessary. 

For example, if as a woman we attract violent, cruel and disrespectful men into our life – whilst secretly dreaming of a gallant knight in shining armour, who comes to our rescue –, in other lifetimes we spent as a man we treated the women in our life badly. The seeds of what we created then are bearing fruit and are now returning to us, as in the fullness of time all things must. These things are not coming our way as some kind of punishment, but for  three very different reasons. The first one is the creation of opportunities for redeeming our karmic debts towards the other person. The second one is to teach us some vital lessons about the suffering in supposedly loving relationships and what it feels like to be treated abusively. The third one is to create balance. 

The most urgent requirement for healing abusive relationships is finding forgiveness, first for ourselves for creating the necessity for this situation and then also for our perpetrators. This does not mean that we condone their behaviour. Far from it, but if we wish to make the progress on the evolutionary spiral of life that is potentially ours for this lifetime, we need to come to terms with the karmic reasons why such unpleasant things are happening to us. We have to accept them as our unique learning experience that shows us how the other person – or someone like them – once suffered at our hands. When dealt with in this way with compassion and love for ourselves and the other one, such experiences will never have to be repeated again. 

The karmic chains that draw the people involved in such fateful encounters act like over-strong magnets which inexorably draw two people together lifetime after lifetime. Linked in this way they are bound to continue their joint evolutionary trip until the issues that once arose between them have been resolved and put to rest for good. Only then will they be able to set each other free. The bonds that are thus created attach us to each other like iron manacles. They continue to exist until one of the participants in this up to then endlessly repeating circle awakens to their true nature and goes in search of the road of compassion, love and forgiveness. They are the only solvents that can set those free who are involved in abusive relationships. To be sure, this is a particularly hard and challenging task, but well worth every small effort that is made.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘All Life Is Evolution’ 
[*=center]‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’ 
[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Abusive Relationships*

*Part C*

*How To Attract More Love*
​ 
For those who want to turn the tide of their fortunes and attract more loving relationships into their lives, whilst not shying away from seriously and honestly working on their character make-up, it is essential to know that the world around us acts like a mirror that constantly reflects what we are on the inner level of life into our environment, especially through our relationships. We are magnetic creatures who can only draw into our lives what we ourselves have developed thus far. 

This is why, before we can hope to draw the person of our dreams into our life, we ourselves first have to change our energies and become like the one we are dreaming of. Any true changes in our world can only be made through everybody’s own willingness to first change their own inner attitudes and perceptions. This alone can create the change of energies we are seeking. And for each one of us our present lifetime is quite literally a Heaven-sent opportunity for growing in wisdom and understanding, and for learning to love the way our Creator loves us, wisely, totally and unconditionally. 

In the course of many lifetimes, all together we created every bit of the suffering and evil that ever was in our world and remains to this day. The last thing I want is to send anyone, including myself, on unnecessary guilt-trips. Yet, nothing can change the fact that we are all responsible for the state of our world. All of us have taken part in creating it and are therefore equally involved and responsible for repairing any damage that has been created by us along the way. Instead of wasting our times on guilt-trips and/or a fault-finding missions, with ourselves and others, we are far better advised to work on finding forgiveness for ourselves and everybody else, then rolling up our sleeves and get to work on doing our share of blessing and healing ourselves, each other and our world. 

More than anything else, our present lifetime is a quest for truth and the development of the inner vision of what is good and right now, and not thirty, three hundred or maybe even three thousand years ago. My role in this process I do not see as one who causes controversy, but as a mediator of understanding and a maker of peace. I am a Sun Libra, the sign of relationships and of peacemaking. Doing so, I am responding to and being true to the pull of the same spirit that is willing to guide each one of us from within, onto ever higher levels of existence – if we but listen. Libra is one of the Air signs and those born into them can find fulfilment of their highest potential through siblinghood in action. Healing all relationships and through this doing my share of creating peace in our world – one with the help of the other – is a concern very dear to my heart. 

Serving the Highest needs to be approached with true humility, the greatest virtue that can be attained in earthly life. As our evolutionary journey approaches its end, it quite naturally becomes the keynote of our life. We then find fulfilment by freely, willingly and unselfishly sharing our gifts and by rising above the earthly self’s desires for fame, glory and self-aggrandisement. To spiritually become someone, we first have to be willing to be nothing and let go of and surrender the ego drive of  our small self and follow the guidance and aspirations of our Highest or God Self instead. 

When our whole being has consciously reunited with It, the way we once were before Earth life was created and humankind’s lack of vision slowly but surely distorted the picture and smudged it ever more, we have no longer any need for appearing to be something on the Earth plane. The temporary earthly glories, honours and fat bank accounts are as nothing compared to the value of the eternal gift of knowing that on the inner level there is no separation and all is one, and that once again we are one with God and the whole of Creation, thus fulfilling the true purpose of our existence.

Each one of us is a spark of the Christ Spirit, our Highest or God Self. This is the part of us that is Divine. It is all love and wisdom and knows the way of all things. It dwells, though initially merely in seed form, deep within every human soul. Every small effort we make to connect with it brings us closer to God, but this does not happen by thinking about it. The presence of the Divine in our heart and soul is a feeling that reaches beyond all thought. 

Through the world of our feelings we enter into the awareness of God’s enfolding love, the strengthening and upholding power that dwells deep within everyone’s own being and links our spirits with the consciousness of the Cosmos and its centre of truth. Our connection with it can only be sensed and felt when the thoughts and the emotions of our small earthly self have been stilled. That is the only way God and the centre of wisdom and truth can be found. That’s why the Psalm 46:10 tells us: ‘Be still, and know that I am God. I will be praised among the nations and exalted on the Earth.’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

Contempt is the handmaiden of arrogance.


----------



## Firemajic

CJ---Your last two posts--I respectfully...and completely disagree with..lol...But that's ok, friends can agree to disagree from time to time...Thanks....Jul


----------



## Courtjester

I believe that it is the sign of a good friendship when one can agree to disagree and still remain friends. Peace be with you, too. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Dreaming Of Better Relationships*

Relationships are like birds.
If we hold them too tightly, they die.
If we hold them loosely, they fly.
But if we nurture and care for them,
They will not end with anyone’s death,
But be with us, quite literally, forever.
​ 
Humankind’s hopes and dreams of a better world to come where people live together in peace and harmony, where hunger and starvation, violence, warfare and pain, sickness and death are no longer known, are very much justified, because the memory of such a world has been deeply imprinted in all human souls. As each one of us advances on its pathway along the evolutionary spiral of life, moving onwards and upwards to experience ever higher and more beautiful forms and expressions of life,  and ourselves develop into one of these, we shall be able to witness how this is happening to all life and lifeforms. Nothing is ever withdrawn or wasted. Everything is recycled time and again and gradually evolves into an ever higher and more beautiful life-forms. 

This is also true for all human relationships. They too need to evolve and grow, so that in due course that which has been happening on the inner and higher levels of life can manifest on the outer plane in our environment, too. Because of ‘As above, so below,’ the things we long for but in our view are still missing in our daily lives, like peace and harmony in well balanced relationships, are sure to eventually appear in our life as well. This, however, cannot happen on its own. We have to do our share of making our dream of the ideal life a reality and conduct our own accordingly and in this way bring the Heavens down to the Earth. 

Good relationships don’t just happen or fall from the Heavens. They have to be created by us and worked on, sometimes very hard. All the people that come into our lives are gifts from the Universe to assist us with learning how to love wisely. This requires the setting of boundaries. Within them we sometimes need to be firm and insist on that which our heart and inner guidance, who communicates from there with our earthly self, tells us is right for us at any given moment. At the same time we have to be ready to bend before the wind of life by listening to the other one’s needs and showing our willingness to reach the compromises that are necessary to accommodate them.

As love is the law of the Universe, let our soul’s longing and yearning  for more love and peace in our lives be our vision and guiding Star. And the most essential ingredients required for baking the cake of good relationships are wisdom, love and patience, in equal proportions. Yet, we are dynamic beings, who can only attract into our lives the character qualities we ourselves have already developed – for better and also for worse. That’s why, if we wish to draw more loving relationships into our orbit, we first have to sweep in front of our own inner doors and make a genuine effort at being a kinder and more loving person ourselves. In this section of Rays of Wisdom you are going to find many ideas and tips that will help you to work on building happier and more harmonious relationships, in fact the relationships of our dreams that quite literally will last forever. 

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: I could not agree more CJ...lol...Thanks my friend, I will take those words of wisdom ...Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*A Bit Of Advice*

Amid the cares of daily life,
In spite of toil and business strife,
If you value the woman in your life,
Tell her so!

When your own days are dark and deeply blue,
Remember that she has her troubles, the same as you.
Show her that in spite of everything
Your love is true
And tell her so!

Don’t act as if she were past her prime,
And as if to please her would be a crime.
If ever you loved her, now’s the time 
For telling her so!

Her love will return to you for each caress
A hundredfold in tenderness.
You know that hearts like hers were made to bless.
Well, tell her so!

You like to think that she’s all your own,
And that you are hers and hers alone.
Don’t wait to carve it on a stone.
Tell her so!

Do not allow her heart to grow cold,
For richer beauties for both of you are sure to unfold,
When ever more she’ll prove to you that 
She’s worth more than her weight in gold.
Before it’s too late, dear Friend,
Tell her so!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

P.S. Naturally, the above applies to wives telling their husbands, too.
​ 
Tell her she means the world to you and is precious beyond compare. Tell her from your heart and mean it, don’t just use empty words. Bring her flowers once in a while. Find out which ones she likes best and she will love you all the more for your thoughtfulness. The Universal laws ensure that any gesture of kindness we extend to anyone, not just our loved ones, is sure to return to us in many different ways. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’ 
[*=center]‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Happy Marriages’ 
 
From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Recipe For A Happy Home*
 Take two loving hearts and
Melt them into one.
Add lots of love.
Mix well with respect.
Add gentleness, laughter, joy,
Faith, hope and self-control.

Pour in gallons of understanding
And don’t forget patience.
Blend in ears that know how to listen.
Allow each other to grow and share.
Sprinkle generously with
Smiles, hugs, and kisses.
Bake for a lifetime.

Yield: One Happy Home

Anon.

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Character** Traces*
 The most destructive habit = worry
The greatest joy = giving
The greatest loss = self-respect
The most satisfying work = helping others

The least desirable character trait = selfishness
The most endangered species = unselfish dedicated leaders
Our greatest natural resource = children
The best ‘shot’ in the arm = encouragement

The greatest issue to overcome = fear
The most effective sleeping pill = peace of mind
The most crippling failure disease = excuses
The most powerful force in life = love

The most dangerous person = a gossiper
Their deadliest weapon = the tongue
The world’s most incredible computer = the human brain
The worst thing to be without = hope

The two most power-filled words = ‘I can’
The greatest asset = faith and trust
The most useless emotion = self-pity
The most beautiful adornment = a smile

The most prized possession = integrity
The most contagious spirit = enthusiasm
The most powerful channel of communication = prayer

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Our Two Most Intimate Relationships*
​ 
Our two most intimate and complex relationships are the one with ourselves and the one with God, not as an external force, but as the spirit of love and goodness, honesty and truth that is a natural part of each one of us that is merely waiting to be consciously accepted and integrated by us. The more we become familiar with the processes of life, the more our faith in life grows. The only way of learning to trust life and its goodness is by testing and trying it, and by living it to the full, never by retreating from it in defeat. Wise ones find that with a better understanding of the laws of the Universe, which apply to all life and lifeforms, conquering the instincts of their lower earthly self becomes easier. Being aware that the law of Karma ensures that everything has to return to its source, and that whatever they send out into the world, inevitably has to find its way back to them, enables them to create nothing but good Karma.

When you can see with your own eyes how the good you once sent out into the world does indeed return to you – though not necessarily through the people it was given to – your faith and trust in the goodness and wisdom of the One who created this life increases steadily. That is why, listening to their inner guidance, wise ones do what is good and right, rather than what is convenient. At all times they give of their best because they know that in due course nothing but more of the same will return to them. Thus their inner vision develops that enables them to see for themselves how fair and just, as well as loving and wise our Creator is. Thus their inner trust that their own life and all life truly is good grows stronger with every passing day. This continues until their faith finally can no longer be shaken or taken away by anyone, ever again.

These wise ones have found true faith, the kind we are meant to develop when all belief systems of our world have failed us and let us down, and when not a shred of faith in anything seems to be left in us. This faith does not consist of a running with any herd, but is something individual between us and our Creator that eventually awakens in every heart. To have faith then means we believe in ourselves, the purpose of our own life and all life. It is a learning to trust our ability to think our own positive and creative thoughts, which we are willing to follow up by positive actions. 

When, with the help of God, we have become the master of our emotions, instead of allowing them mastery over us, we will also have learnt to trust our own reactions in all situations. As we are gathering first-hand knowledge of how God guides us, from within through the world of our innermost feelings, there slowly grows within us faith in ourselves and our ability to handle all situations. Gradually, we know that with the help of the living God within us, our inner guidance, we can achieve the mastery we all have to find, if we wish to evolve and grow sufficiently for our existence to finally rise above the physical plane.

Faith is the eternal well that springs forth from God. It nurtures our soul and spirit, who is one with God – always has been and always will be. Faith is capable of lifting us and our life above mediocrity, onto less mundane and more exciting levels of existence that have always been known to our soul and spirit. To have faith means to ever more trust our own abilities and to know that we can draw on endless amounts of inner strength, because it comes from God. It is that which is going to help us master any condition we may encounter with love, kindness and wisdom. 

However, many times the emotions of our world, individually and collectively, run fierce and high. This brings us opportunities for learning how to master our earthly self by playing the part of our Highest or Christ Self and say to small self’s fears and anxieties: ‘Peace, be still, all is well with us and our world! Everything rests safely in God’s hands, no matter what happens.’ The trouble is that, when fear gets hold of people, they begin to feel resentful and think they have to defend themselves and their honour against imaginary assaults. At moments like that the voice of our Highest Self needs to reach out to these people and approach them on the innermost level to tell them: ‘Peace, be still. You are my sister/brother, I love you and would never hurt or harm you.’

The story of the Master Jesus walking on the water is an allegory to show us how we too have to acquire the ability of taking charge of every part of our being and learn to control and master our emotions. The water is a symbol for our emotions. To become calm we need to turn to the Kingdom of Heaven and find the place of stillness and peace at the highest level of our being. Only when it has been reached can the heavenly influences pour into us to heal all parts of our being and then use as a channel of Its healing energies to flow into the whole of humankind and our whole world. 

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘The Soul’s Yearning’
Original Title ‘Seliges Verlangen’ 
 Goethe

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Let It Be*
 When I find myself in times of trouble, 
Mother Mary comes to me,
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’
And in my hour of darkness 
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be,
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be’.
Whisper words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’

And when the broken hearted people 
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted, 
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy, 
There is still a light that shines on me.
Shine until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music, 
Mother Mary comforts me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, yeah, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.’

And during times of trouble, 
Her voice of wisdom comes to me:
‘Look for the lesson, be patient,
Let it be.’

Paul McCartney
Last verse by Aquarius

* * *
​ 
‘Being part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it. She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her symbol.’ 

Extract from ‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

‘Let It Be’ is from ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Ahhh, CJ, some things only get better with age, like this one.... Thanks my friend, always a pleasure to read these words of wisdom. Hope you are well, have a wonderful day...   Peace always.... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts*
​ 
Although for a very long time you were unaware of this, through negative and destructive thinking you yourselves have been the makers of all the wars the Earth plane has seen and is experiencing to this day. Even the events you still regard as natural disasters are brought about in the same manner – through thinking. The only way of preventing the sad catalogue of wars and disasters repeating themselves endlessly in future lifetimes is by altering your individual thinking patterns into positive and constructive ones, now. A constant and conscious effort is required from each one of you to guide and focus your thoughts, when they are trailing off into the old thinking patterns, on that which you recognise as good, beautiful and right in your world. 

In keeping with My Universal laws every one of your thought, words and actions in due course brings you its just results and rewards. In every lifetime your thoughts and actions are the seeds you sow on the Earth plane, from which your future life grows. Whatever you find in the present is the result of what you planted during the earthly sojourns of past lives. So, if in future ones you hope to return to a peaceful place, where sickness and hunger, violence and crime are no longer known, start changing right here and now, so that with every passing day you grow into a kinder and more peaceful and loving person.

Let us stay with My laws for a moment. As you know by now, all life in the whole of My Creation is subject to them. However, be aware that these laws can be interpreted and viewed in many different ways and from various angles. As your evolutionary journey takes you ever further into the higher and eventually the highest realms of life, your perception and understanding of My laws will gradually change. Even when it comes to the wisdom and truth you receive from Me, avoid fixed idea and do not close your mind to anything. Do not become like a record that goes on and on repeating itself, but let your thinking move on until your whole being plays the harmonies of the Heavens. 

Should you encounter something that does not fit into the picture of life you have developed at any given moment, do not reject that which you hear. Tuck it away at the back of your mind and then wait and see what develops. In the fullness of time this will enable you to recognise how wonderful every one of the many aspects and diverse interpretations of the knowledge you receive from Me truly are.

Extract from ‘My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts’

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: Thank you CJ... Have a peaceful day.. Jul


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia, and the same to you.

 Cj :angel:​


----------



## Courtjester

*Peace Be With You *

May Divine peace fill your whole being, within and without, today and forever.

May you be content with yourself and love and accept yourself, just the way you are.

May you trust that you are exactly where you are meant to be.

May you always be aware of the infinite possibilities that are born of trust in the goodness of life and its Creator,
the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
to provide for all of everyone’s needs, including yours.

May you use the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon you, 
to do your share of making our world into a better and more beautiful place 
for all its inhabitants.

May you be able to give the full measure of the love 
that is the most natural and important part of your being,
to everything that comes your way.

May your soul enjoy the freedom to sing, dance, praise and love 
whatever is waiting to be taken possession of by you 
every moment of each day, week, month and year of your present lifetime.

And may God and the Angels bless you and keep you safe, forever.

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Today's message is vey beautiful Cj ... poetic even... lol.. Thanks my friend. Peace... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Moving On*

As every flower fades and youth must give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and each virtue may be valid only in its day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling the human soul must say farewell
And be ready for a new beginning.
Bravely and without sadness we need to 
Enter into ever new learning, safe in the knowledge that 
In the background of all life dwells the power of the Unseen,
To guide and protect us and help us to live, 
Wherever our destiny may take us one day.

We are meant to move happily through space and time,
Without making our home in any one of them,
Because we know that our true home lies elsewhere.
The Spirit of the Divine never aims
To tie and restrict any of us; quite the opposite is true!
Step by step the Universe tries to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our present understanding. 
If we are in danger of staying with one particular way of living 
For too long, our spirit and soul stagnate and start to yearn for  
Fresh learning through new adventures and further explorations.

The awareness that there is no death, that life is eternal, 
Without beginning or end, helps us to 
Give in more readily to the demands of life
When the time for moving on has come.
The hour of departure from the physical plane of life is eased and
We can enjoy our rebirth onto a different level of life, 
Because we know that all it means is learning of a different kind.

The realisation that life’s call to the human soul 
Will never end fills our heart and soul with good cheer. 
It enables us to say good-bye willingly and happily, 
Whenever the need arises, and go forward peacefully
To find rest and healing in the oneness with God.

Based on
 ‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

A beautiful, peaceful message Cj, soothing for a troubled heart... Thanks my friend, for today's words of wisdom ... Peace to you always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

Sunday 8[SUP]th[/SUP] March 2015 is International Women’s Day.
The following is my contribution:

*Woman’s Tears*

‘Why are you crying?’ a little boy asked his mother. 
‘Because I’m a woman,’ she replied,
Smiling at him through her tears. 
‘I don’t understand that,’ he said. 
Hugging him, his mother answered:
‘Maybe you never will’. 

Dissatisfied, the boy turned to his father:
‘Why does mother sometimes seem to cry for no reason?’ 
His dad shrugged: ‘I suppose women are like that.
They all cry for no reason.’ 

When the little boy had grown into a man
He was still wondering why it should be that women 
Are much more easily moved to tears than men.
In the end, he turned to the living God within 
And put his question: 
‘Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Can you tell me why it is that women cry so easily?’ 

The wise one within replied:
‘The female of your species
Is something extra special.
The part of Me that is the Father of all life
Created her in the image of 
His beloved companion, the Great Mother. 
Because of this, the women of your world 
Possess the Mother’s emotional and spiritual strength
That helps them in times of crises 
To shoulder and carry the weight of your whole world,
And at the same time being loving, caring, 
Gentle and supportive to comfort all My creations. 

This gives the women of your world
The inner strength to endure childbirth and 
Even the rejection that often 
Meets her from her own children later in life,
Just like many of you to this day refuse to know Me.

The Great Mother’s strength is in your mother,
The same as in all other women. 
It enables them to keep going when everyone else gives up. 
It makes them willing to care for their
Families through hard times,
Sickness and fatigue without complaining. 

It helps them to love their children the way I, 
The great Father/Mother of all life, 
Love each one of you, totally and unconditionally. 
That is why mothers, even when they have been 
Upset and hurt badly by their children, 
Do not stop loving them.  

The high emotional sensitivity of the feminine
Connects women with the feelings of those around them.
Their empathy enables them to forgive their children
For the errors and mistakes they inevitably make
On the pathway through life, 
Which the offspring have to walk,
Just the same as their mothers have to do.   
Even though they share their children’s anxieties and fears,
They do their best to use what their own life has taught them
To help you alleviate those of their children.

This is how it comes about that your mother 
Is capable of loving the men in her life, 
Including her father, her husband and you,
In spite of all their shortcomings.
She knows that a good husband would not dream of 
Hurting or harming his wife,
But that life sometimes sends all of us tests and trials
That help us to bring forth and develop our inner strength.
She uses hers to stand by whoever she can,
Through thick and through thin. 

The feminine is the soul of your world and all worlds.
Same as the Great Mother, the feminine of your world
Is My truly beloved.
Woman is part of the soft, sensitive, caring and loving
Part of Me that is the Goddess.
I am the masculine part, which many call God. 
I am alive in Her and through Her all My creations come into being, 
Including you and all My other children of the Earth.

Woman is the Goddess’s representative on the Earth plane.
The women in your life are outer manifestations 
Of your own inner woman, your delicate and sensitive
Feminine side, your soul. 
Take good care of both of them
And avoid causing them unnecessary suffering,
For on the inner plane of life you are all one
And everybody else’s pain is also your pain,
And every tears that are shed anywhere are your tears. 
They are tears of your whole world. 

Because of her high emotional sensitivity,
Woman can shed tears much more easily then man.
They are her safety valve when she feels hurt and upset,
Hers to use whenever the need arises. 
Her tears never are a sign of weakness but of strength.
She weeps them on behalf of the soul of all humankind.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Tears Of Your World’ 
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’
 Please allow a moment for this file to load.

Happy Women’s Day.

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Cj .... today's words of wisdom remind me of the woman my mother was.... Thank you my friend, I am honored by these beautiful words... Peace always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Healing Properties Of Tears*

Baby cried the day the circus came to town,
‘Cos she didn’t like parades just passing by her.
So she painted on a smile and took up with some clown
And she danced without a net upon the wire.
I know a lots about her ‘Cos you see,
Baby is an awful lot like me.

We don’t cry out loud, we keep it inside.
Learn how to hide our feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all.

Baby saw the day they pulled the big top down.
They left behind her dreams among the litter.
And the different kind of love she thought she’d found 
Was nothing more than sawdust and some glitter
But baby can’t be broken ‘Cos you see,
She had the finest teacher, that’s me!

I taught her don’t cry out loud, just keep it inside
Learn how to hide your feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all. 
Don’t cry out loud, keep it inside.

Peter Allen & Carol Bayer Seeger

* * *
​ 
The above is by no means sound advice. Nothing could be further from the truth than to assume that weepiness is a sign of the onset of some kind of illness. I can tell you from first hand experience that quite the opposite is true and that the ability to weep indicates a state of emotional and spiritual well-being. We are emotional beings and it is important for us to occasionally have some good emotional outpourings for the cleansing and purifying of our system. If you have ever tasted any of your tears when they roll down your face, you are sure to have noticed how bitter they taste. 

Not for nothing does St. Matthew 5:4 tell us: ‘Blessed are those who mourn [and weep], for they shall be comforted.’ But how? I see weeping as God’s/the Universe’s/Nature’s way of comforting and healing those whose feelings and emotions have been hurt and wounded. Delete the words that don’t appeal to you, as each one has the same meaning. 

The great wisdom and love of our Creator reflects itself in the wonderful way crying rids our physical bodies of salts and toxins. Not letting them flow freely on a regular basis can lead to arthritic conditions later in life. It is hardly surprising that rheumatism and arthritis are so rampant in our world, when there is so little awareness about the true nature of tears. If you do not believe me, ask your great-uncle Tom or someone like him, who has been suffering from one of those conditions, for a long time. 

Go up to this person when they are warming and nursing their arthritic joints by the fireside. Surprise them by asking: ‘When did you last have a good cry?’ The likelihood is that they will laugh into your face: ‘Me, cry? I never cry. Haven’t cried since I fought in the trenches in the First World War! Don’t bother me with questions like that, I’ve got me arthritis to see to.’ They’ll never believe you, but if from time to time they’d had a good cry, they’d still have their mobility. And if you act upon what you know now, you’ll never lose yours!

But that’s not all! During crying our body releases an anti-depressant, which our own glandular system produces. That is why one feels cleansed, refreshed, restored and comforted, after a good outpouring. With infinite wisdom, God created us to be emotional beings so that we could experience the world of our feelings, and also gave us a natural outlet for them. The wise ones among us act upon this knowledge! Should you want to understand better what happens to our bodies after crying, take a good look at the countryside after a downpour. See and feel what nature is like, try to become a part of it, when it has been freshly scrubbed, and everything is green and wonderfully vibrant once again!

Weeping clearly is not an illness, unless we make it into one by believing that we must be ill because we are so weepy, if you see what I mean. I have explained the process in such detail in the hope that, from now onwards, you will rest safely in the knowledge that there is nothing wrong with you for feeling the way you will be doing, a lot of the time. However, a word of warning should not come amiss! If you would like to avoid being considered a nuisance by the world around you, who does not understand what you are going through, you would be well advised not to fall into the trap of acting out the downside of Cancer, the sign that deals with home, mother and the past, ruled by the Moon. 

Those born into the water signs, Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces, suffer from high emotional sensitivity and their feelings get hurt all too easily. Because of this they are frequently in danger of feeling excessively sorry for themselves. Especially people with their Sun, Moon or Ascendant in Cancer are well advised if they take care not to allow themselves too much to wallow in self-pity and on the look-out for a shoulder to cry and lean on. It’s astonishing how unaware they can be of how trying that is for those around them to cope with.

Extract from ‘The Healing Properties Of Tears’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Message Of Hope*

​As far as the theme of hope is concerned, there is never anything new under the Sun. The German poet, philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich von Schiller, gave his message of hope to our troubled world in the form of a poem. Its German title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. The first version presented here is a masterly translation by a very special friend of mine. 

 
*Hope*
We speak and dream so very much 
Of a future in the Sun. 
Towards that happy golden goal 
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot.
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller
1759 – 1805

* * *

​The second part of Schiller’s poem came into being with the help of my inner teacher and Highest Self, who shows us how he would write it if he still walked in our midst.  

*Hope*


Oh, how much people talk and dream
Of better days yet to come.
Just look at them, running and chasing
Visions of happier days, 
Maybe even of a golden age of plenty.
A world without suffering and pain,
Where hunger and thirst, sickness and wars, 
Violence and crime are no more.
Our world grows old and constantly renews itself,
Yet, throughout the ages humankind 
Steadfast holds onto this dream. 

Hope guides us into life on the Earth. 
Happily surrounds us in youthful days,
Bewitching us with its magical glow. 
And no matter how old and weary we may get, 
Hope does not leave us and dies,
Because is it planted firmly in our hearts and souls.
And even though each earthly lifetime ends in the grave.
Hope stays with us and accompanies us into 
The world of light and what lies beyond.

Hope is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from the brains of fools.
Those who listen can hear the small still voice of the living God
In their heart, who whispers:
‘For something greater than Earth life humankind was born.
A high and holy destiny is waiting to be fulfilled by each one of you!’
The things that reveal themselves to us in this way 
Never mislead us or betrays the trust placed in it.

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Do I Have To Have Another Lifetime On The Earth*
​ 
In case you are sometimes asking the question whether you have to have another lifetime on the Earth, the simple answer is: ‘No, you don’t!’ Nobody forces any one of you to return to the Earth. But, having passed through the period of stocktaking and resting in the heavenly state, and knowing that the purpose of your existence is evolution, after a while your soul becomes restless. You realise that, if you ever wish to be released from the treadmill of cycles of lifetimes in physicality, there is nothing for it but calling upon the Angels and applying for another one. 

Following the advice of the Angels, most souls eventually choose another period of studying earthly life and helping their siblings in the great human family on that plane with their spiritual evolution. We assure you that every man and woman and child who ever walked the Earth has left behind an indelible impression on the ether and has tried to contribute to making your world a better and more beautiful place for all, even if only by stimulating the light of spiritual awakening and awareness in another soul.

All gifts, be they material or spiritual, can only come to you through the effects of the law of Karma, and by the will of the Great Father and the wisdom of the Great Mother. Nothing in the whole of Creation happens without them. One of your most vital earthly lessons is learning how to discern between the value of physical and spiritual things. Spiritually, it is better by far for you to lose all worldly possessions and through this receive Divine illumination than clinging to earthly things and concerns. 

Every one of you contains the Christ spirit. At first it only appears as a tiny bud on the great tree of knowledge. From this state of spiritual childhood it grows into adolescence and eventually adulthood. There then comes a time during one of your earthly sojourns when you have to decide which master you wish to follow from now on. Serving both of them at the same time is impossible. For every human soul there comes the time when the pull of the desires for the pleasures of your lower earthly nature has to be freely and willingly surrendered by you. This is necessary, so that the saving grace of the Christ Spirit, whose spark you are, can awaken and come fully alive in you, until this aspect of your nature gradually takes over your whole being. 

All of this does not have to mean that wealth and abundance of earthly things are wrong, as they provide your soul with tests and trials of a different nature. Before a soul is reborn on the Earth plane, its Karma decides the pathway of the coming lifetime. In spite of this, the soul itself has a certain measure of choice as to the kind of life it would like to lead. Those who choose to respond to the drawing of God’s light and are longing with all their strength to live in truth, love and mercy by giving service to their fellow creatures are sure to find their enjoyment in the riches of the highest levels of life. 

Such souls do not mind being poor on the material plane of life, because their happiness has its origin in other things. For example, the beauty and wonder of God’s Creation manifested in Mother Earth’s gifts that are freely available to those whose inner eyes and ears have opened to the higher vibrations of life. During their present lifetime such souls are strengthened, supported and illumined by serving their Creator, whom they now recognise in all creatures and things. By turning their desires away from the darkness of the material plane to the light and glory of the spiritual life, they are building in their hearts a most beautiful state of being and heavenly home.

Extract from ‘Do I Have To Have Another Lifetime On The Earth?’

​The above is part of my interpretation of the essence of a White Eagle teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris October/November 2013 under the heading ‘What the Saints Give Up’.

 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: Thank you Cj, Today's message... lovely! Take care my friend... Peace always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you. And peace be with you, too - always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Thanks CJ, This is the first time I have heard the symbolism of the 6 pointed star...I really loved that. Thank you for sharing the meaning behind the star, very beautiful. Peace always my friend...Jul



Please watch out for tomorrow's posting about the symbolism of the six-pointed Star. Much more inspiration has flown into this theme, so I hear. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Symbolism Of The Six-Pointed Star*
​ 
The six-pointed star is a symbol of the healing that eventually takes place between the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and every one of His/Her earthly children. The downwards pointing triangle of the star represents our Highest Self and the upwards reaching one our lower earthly self. When the small self’s evolutionary journey of exploration on the Earth draws to its close, the two parts begin to reach out for each other and come ever closer. This continues until finally they have merged into a bright and shining Star and another Christed one is working hard to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.

Spirit alone can create matter and destroy it at will and all matter is imbued with spirit. Any spirit that dwells in matter assists the matter surrounding it in its own evolution. When humankind was first introduced to an existence in physicality, planet Earth had been prepared for this event for aeons of time, to ensure that in due course it could act as a suitable learning ground and a school of life for our race. And so it came about that ever since some of us appeared for the first time, we and our planet have been evolving together. All of us are spirit and in due course we too shall learn how to create and destroy matter.

The emergence of our race on the Earth enabled the Highest to provide us with countless real life opportunities for studying and learning, which would steadily expand our wisdom and understanding of life, ourselves and our world. This is how it comes about that the course of a great many lifetimes we gradually develop the skills that are required by us to live up to our role as young Gods in the making. Life itself always has been our teacher and for the time being Mother Earth has to remain our school. But although our earthly lessons are real enough while we are here, the more aware one becomes of the true purpose and meaning of our existence, the more one notices that in truth the whole operation is very much like play-acting at school.

Ever since the start of humankind’s descent into matter, tenderly cared for and watched over by our loving parent, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, together with Its messengers, the Angels, the consciousness of us and our world has been expanding in wisdom and understanding. Through this every human soul in due course learns to differentiate between darkness and light, good and evil, honour and betrayal, love and hate, and so forth. And because the only way of learning the value of peace is through experiencing wars, as far back as historical records are available, human life on the Earth seems to have consisted of not much more that warmongering and destruction. This ensures that we shall truly cherish peace when it finally does come to our world. With all my heart and soul I do believe that this is going to happen and that we shall value it most highly. 

On the road to peace and reconciliation it is good to know that God and the Angels have always accompanied us, more than that: they have been and still are part of us. That’s why they are familiar with every bit of our suffering. At all times they are willing to help us, but they cannot do so until someone ask for it, for that is the law. As we move along the predestined pathway of our life, through our struggling our inner strength and resistance increases. To quote the Talmud: ‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ And to paraphrase the Roman Emperor and philosopher Marcus Aurelius, 121 – 180 C.E.: ‘Nothing befalls human beings, except what is in their nature to endure.’ 

God and the Angels have the power to grant us the gift of sufficient courage and vigour to do what has to be done, so let’s not forget to ask them to supply us with them, so that regardless of how chaotic Earth life on its surface may frequently appear to be we shall be able to cope and deal constructively with whatever comes our way. Instead of being dragged down by earthly events, for us as budding seekers of God’s wisdom and truth it is of the greatest importance to focus on that which is at the same time happening on the higher and highest levels of life, where the way of all things is known. This perception of life lifts us above the material plane and into our Creator’s positive stream of consciousness and thought, and that helps us to steer clear of the thoughts and impressions of chaos and darkness the scaremongers of our world enjoy wallowing in to spread fear and doubt into the hearts and souls of humankind. 

Because we know what life really is about, there is every reason why we should trust the wisdom and power of the Highest. Therefore, let us not allow ourselves to be sucked into the negative stream where the worst is expected at all times for us and our world, but frequently remind ourselves that as one of God’s children of the Age of Aquarius we no longer need to join their thinking. We are here to practise tuning our whole being into the positive thought stream. This is not difficult when we know deep down in our heart of hearts that only the best is waiting for us, our race and world and that it is sure to emerge in the fullness of time, that everything will work out for the best in the end and that out of all the evil that still exists on the Earth much good is bound to come in the end. The law of life being love, it simply cannot be any other way. 

To assist us with this, the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, at all times spreads Its light in the form of spiritual knowledge, wisdom and truth, through the channel of all awakened ones ever deeper into the layers of consciousness of our whole world. The only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem all of us is by waking up in ever more hearts and souls. That is God’s truth which for so long had to remain hidden behind the myth of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind. Through our faith and trust in the Highest, the upper triangle of the Star, every last shred of darkness of ignorance, fears and doubts of our small earthly self, the lower triangle, as well as all the pain and suffering of our whole world are slowly but surely absorbed into the upper triangle, our Christ Self,   who uplifts and transmutes them into blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation.

Regardless of what still has to take place in the world around us, the perception of life we have found by now is helps us to remain positive at all times. Our way of thinking shows the wise ones in charge of us that we are indeed evolving into one of the Great Mother’s wise children. This continues until our thoughts have the power to penetrate the mists and darkness that to this day fill and surround so much of our world. The more positively we think, the more powerfully the rays of God’s light flow through us. Eventually it grows strong enough to fill the densest particles of matter with the Divine blessing and healing energies, which steadily absorb more and more of the gloom of earthly life. By listening to and following the guidance we receive from the living God, the wise one within, everybody who is consciously involved in humankind’s spiritual reconstruction is meant to go forward and lead our whole world home. 

The six-pointed Star represents the healing process, in which the higher and lower aspects of our nature gradually join forces and grow into one. A new Star appears on the Earth plane and a Christed one comes into being, who is capable of acting as one more saviour and redeemer of themselves, the whole of humankind and our world. For a very long time such a being may walk in our midst without they themselves and those around them realising that this is happening. The different developmental stages every soul has to undergo on its way to evolving into a Christed one is the Divine truth behind the surface words of the Jesus legend. That is the message the myth has been trying to convey to humankind ever since its first appearance.

When we share the knowledge we gain on the long journey of growing into a Christed one with as many as possible, in the hope that they in turn will pass it on to others, slowly but surely the darkness of the spiritual ignorance of our world slowly dissolves and turns into light. Robert Alden wrote: ‘There is not enough darkness in all the world, to put out the light of one candle.’ The same is true for every grain of Divine wisdom. Each one of them can sow a seed which, when the time is right for this to happen, creates a tiny spark of clear and distinct recognition in the receiving soul. This is what happens when our inner guidance, the small still voice of conscience, upon hearing or reading something murmurs: ‘This is right, you know!’ A small shoot begins to grow within and the Divine spark stirs from its slumbers.

This is how it comes about that in due course the higher and lower aspects of our nature are being integrated into our character make-up. They heal together into one single unit, which makes us whole and holy, and another one of God’s children of the Earth has developed into a Christed one in their own right. For us the vast cycle of learning and experiencing life in physicality closes, our earthly education is complete and there will be no further need for lifetimes on this planet. Upon our return into the world of light, our true home, a warm and loving welcome from the wise ones in charge of us is sure to await us. After the usual period of rest and recuperation they are going to release us into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age and at long last we are allowed to move on to exploring and studying the higher and finally the highest levels of life.

Not surprisingly the last lifetime before such a release can take place is a particularly tough and demanding one. This is because the remnants of the shadows of all lifetimes have to be cleared away, karmic debts paid and our sins against Mother Earth redeemed in some way. Every relationship has to be transformed into a friendship, to ensure that no unresolved issues or connections are left behind when we leave our present level of existence. We shall not be free until the balance of our spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. But take heart all who are presently struggling with coming to terms and making their peace with earthly life. If you just keep on keeping on, you are sure to get there in the end, the same as everybody else when their time of liberation from Earth life has come.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Candle’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Quote: "There is not enough darkness in all the world to put out the light of one candle"....I hope you are right my friend, this is a lovely thought... I would love to believe it Cj... Thank you for the message of the healing powers of the six pointed star...Beautiful... Peace always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*A Call To Action*
​ 
On the surface of life our world still seems to be a dark place. There is much spiritual ignorance and that is the cause of wars and violence, crimes and injustices, exploitations and power-seeking, wherever one looks. Do not despair when you observe them, because in the background and on the inner level a peaceful revolution is taking place and all who are ready to work with the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, are called to service. A silent army of healers and lightworkers has gathered by now and is determined to put an end to this sad state of affairs. They are numbering thousands – maybe millions, who knows? – from all races and every age group, and every one of them is quietly beavering away. 

These people are the supporters of a Universal revolution and they are found in every nation on our planet, though none of them will ever be seen on TV, heard about on the radio or mentioned in the newspapers. They or not are in pursuit of power and glory and they do not wear uniforms Most of them are happily, anonymously and quietly working behind the scenes in the background of life. One of them could be walking past you in any country and culture of our world, in towns and cities big and small, mountains, valleys and remote islands, without you having the slightest idea of who they are. 

They are freedom fighters of a very special kind to whom it does not matter who in the end will take the final credit for the blessing and healing, salvation and redemption of our world. All they have in mind is getting on with the job in hand to the best of their ability, in accordance with the inner guidance they receive from their intuition, the living God within. Although during the day many of these people pursue ordinary jobs, their most important efforts take place behind the scenes, because they belong to an army of consciousness who is dedicated to a healing conspiracy. With the help and the will of God and the Angels they are doing their share of slowly bringing our new and peaceful world into being. This can only be done by listening within and with passion and joy they follow the instructions they receive from the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, who is the Sun behind and above Suns and dwells in their hearts. 

Unnoticed by the hustle and bustle of the outer world these peacemakers are on the move. Everywhere their weapons of love and light, wisdom and truth, comfort, healing and peace are exploding on the inner level of life. The soldiers of this army are healers and lightbringers who are expressing themselves creatively in their own unique way and are sharing the special gifts and talents the Universe has bestowed upon them with anyone who is ready to receive them. This army honours and enjoys the good, right and beautiful things of our world and its arsenal consists of the written and spoken word in poetry and prose, hugs and smiles, kind and loving words, photography  and movies, meditations, prayers and quiet reflections, singing and dancing, music-making and many other spiritual social activities. 

This force of light also works through spiritual websites and blogs. Its blessing and healing power flows through every one of their words of wisdom, comfort and healing. Why don’t you join our happy throng and become one of us? Share all spiritual wisdom that is worthy of it, because your inner guidance says: ‘This is true!’, with as many as possible by e-mail, Facebook, Twitter, online groups and associations. 

Speak about your beliefs to those around you, but be careful and extra gentle with those who are not yet on your wavelength. Bear in mind that they are your younger siblings in the family of humankind and just sow a tiny seed into their minds. If the person is ready for their awakening, what you are sowing will germinate and a small shoot will soon appear in their consciousness. Next time you meet them they might even ask you a few questions about what you know in your heart of hearts to be true. Whenever you are in doubt what to tell someone, turn to your wise one within and quietly say or think: ‘Please help me with this and give me the right words.’ If you do this, they surely will. 

Those of us who seriously wish to help Mother Earth live modestly. To avoid putting unnecessary strain on her precious resources, we avoid over-consumption of any kind and live as a good example that others may wish to follow happily. Healers and lightbringers are aware that before any transformation can manifest itself on the outer plane of life, it first has to happen within. That’s why you will find them quietly and humbly getting on with improving their character and unselfishly serving the power of the Highest the best way they know how to. That is how in due course each one of us in due course has to grow into a channel through which the energies of the Christ Star flows for the blessing and healing of all life. The result is a slow but steady moving of mountains of faith. Invisibly on the surface of life, God’s power works through ever more of us and carries us and our world on His/Her shoulders steadily forwards and upwards into an ever brighter, more peaceful and beautiful future. 

Love is the law of life and also the new religion of the Aquarian Age. As it has its seat in the intelligence all human hearts and souls possess, we do not have to be highly educated or possess any exceptional knowledge to understand the language of love. At the moment of the creation of each Divine spark this knowledge has been programmed into it and through this into the evolutionary pulse of our race. It is good to witness how more and more of us realise that:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of our planet.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.  
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life 
And their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Cj, I agree with today's words of wisdom, if we could always speak the perfect words at that crucial moment... life would be soooo much easier... thanks my friend.... Peace to you always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Letting Our Inner Light Shine*
​ 
Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: _‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ _

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind. 

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest flows onto the Earth plane. It guides each one of us through their intuition into right thought, word and action. On our own we are nothing and can do nothing. But as the energies of the Highest increasingly flow through us, it is possible to gradually become an ever more powerful influence in our world. All we have to do is to resist the temptation to use what we find for self-glorification, but instead celebrating and glorifying God’s infinite power, wisdom and love.

This applies especially to souls who in this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of blessing and healing all life. At least occasionally, let us spare a loving thought for all leaders of our world and the special tests they are constantly facing, to establish what degree of spiritual maturity they have reached. Are they as yet capable of serving as tools and channels for the Highest or do they still put their own selfish interests first?

White Eagle confirms this in ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’: _‘God breathed into Adam the breath of life; and God will breathe into you this same breath of life, if you will [as much as possible] hold the thought of the perfect life in your mind and heart. Then you will be able to say in truth, as the Master Jesus [in the legend of his life] did, ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the Father and the Father is in me.’ 

‘Hold fast to this realisation of the light, of the life within you. Let the light manifest through you; let it shine throughout the world… You as an individual are of the greatest importance, because the perfect expression of God through you can influence countless lives. Every human soul is of the utmost importance because every soul is potentially a reflector of God’s life [and a channel for bringing the glory of God onto the Earth].’_

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*An Anthem Of Healing And Peace*

The birds they sang at the break of day.
‘Start again,’ I heard them say.
‘Don’t dwell on what has passed away
Or what is yet to be.
Ah, the wars they will be fought again.
The holy dove she will be caught again.
Bought and sold and bought again.
The dove is never free.’

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack in everything.
That’s how the light gets in.

We asked for signs.
The signs were sent:
The birth betrayed,
The marriage spent,
Yeah the widowhood,
Of every government:
Signs for all to see.

I can’t run no more with that lawless crowd,
While the killers in high places say their prayers out loud.
But they’ve summoned, they’ve summoned up
A thundercloud and they’re going to hear from me.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
You can add up the parts,
But you won’t have the sum.
You can strike up the march,
There is no drum.
Every heart, every heart
To love will come,
Like any refugee.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack, a crack in everything.
And that’s how the light gets in . . .

By Leonard Cohen

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘Anthem’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

"The holy dove she will caught again. Bought and sold and bought again. The dove is never free".... A tragic line in a beautiful poem... Thank you Cj... Stunning truth... Peace always my friend... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*A Prayer For Mother’s Day*

​Today is Mother’s Day in the United Kingdom and Ireland. It is a modern celebration that has its origin in North America. It honours our own mother, as well as motherhood, maternal bonds and the influence of mothers in society in general. This day is celebrated on various days in many parts of the world, most commonly in the months of March or May. 

The celebration of Mother’s Day began in the United States in the early twentieth century and is not related to the many festivities of mothers and motherhood that have been part of our world over thousands of years, such as the Greek cult to Cybele, the Roman festival of Hilaria or the Christian Mothering Sunday celebration, which originally celebrated the church as the mother of humankind, not motherhood in general. Despite this, in some countries Mother’s Day has become synonymous with these older traditions.


Father/Mother in Heaven
Whose love is Divine,
Thanks for the love
Of a mother like mine.

In Thy great mercy
Look down from above
And grant my dear mother
The gift of Your love.

And all through the year,
Whatever betide her,
Assure her each day
That you are with her.

Father/Mother in Heaven,
Please show me the way
To lighten her tasks
And brighten her day.

And bless her dear heart
With the ability to see
That her love means more
Than the world to me.

Helen Steiner Rice
Adapted by Aquarius

​Our loving thoughts and prayers go to the Great Mother of all life to bless those who once were our mothers and are now enjoying their well earned rest in the world of spirit.

 From ‘A Celebration Of Mothers’

Happy Mother’s Day.

* * *
​


----------



## am_hammy

That's lovely. It's nice that Mother's day is celebrated in more than just the U.S.

Usually when I think of holidays that we have here, I don't think about what other countries celebrate, so it's really nice to see this particular holiday has been adopted. I like the extension of the celebration as well. Without mothers to birth us and the essence of motherhood that can shape so much of who we are, in a lot of ways we would not be much of anything.

Nice thought today ^_^


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Am_Hammy,

Thank you for your feedback. Your picture (avatar) tells me that you could be Moomin Mama. If so, happy Mother’s Day to you.

With love from all the Moomins in the United Kingdom.

:hi::hi::hi:

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Cj... mother's day---not much fun since mom was killed... She was wonderful, like an exotic bird of paradise.. flamboyant, beautiful, kind... you could not be with her and not know she was something special ...The thing I miss the most is the sound of her voice... and her laughter.. Thank you my friend, for sharing this beautiful poem...You allowed me to relive some very precious memories... Peace always...  Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Hope?*

When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’,
While the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And as our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Both forecasts duly come true.
Each one nodes sagely: ‘I told you so!’ 
That’s why when times are hard, 
Positive thinkers say to themselves:
‘Things will get better and become easier again.’
And although this may take time, 
They invariably do.

What then is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties, risks and possible failures, 
But an inner trusting that:
If we fail now, we shall not do so forever.
If we get hurt, we shall be healed.
 If we make mistakes, we shall learn something,
And that will eventually move us on to higher learning.

Hope is the awareness of our innermost soul that
Life is good and the power of love is the most powerful 
Force in the whole of Creation that is capable 
Of straightening all crooked corners and, if we but ask,
Helps us to make good and heal everything, 
Especially our most difficult situations and relationships.

Hope is an inner knowing that in God’s time, not ours,
All things on the Earth plane will come right; 
That our present existence can be likened to 
A huge stage and that one of these days 
We shall step in front of the curtain 
Behind we have been acting for such a long time.
Like performers we shall then stand
In the world of light before a friendly audience 
Of Angels and Masters, friends and helpers. 

Every participant of the comedy of errors that is Earth life,
Eventually feels the need to nail the desires of their small self 
To the cross of consciousness of the Earth.  
At the end of their present lifetime,
Wise ones, who have willingly submitted themselves 
To Saturn’s demands and shown the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
Have left behind good and healed ones only.
Life itself present them with a leaving certificate
That sets them free from the need of requiring 
Further lessons on the Earth.

Like in earthly schools, their teachers, 
In this case the Angels, 
Move the wise ones on to increasingly elevated 
Levels of existence and studies. 
And that is how all human souls,
In the fullness of time, take their final bows.

United in friendship and love,
Smilingly we reach out for each other and, holding hands,
We enjoy the roar of applause that greets us,
Although in truth we are much more eager to see 
Where the Angels now wish to lead us. 

Having surrendered our small earthly self to our Highest Self, 
In the shelter of God’s mighty wings, 
In all Eternity we shall serenely venture forth, 
Never to be frightened or lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever._
_‘I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Legend Of Pandora’s Box’ 
 
From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Death As Teacher*
​ 
In God’s eyes each one of us is special, unique and precious, but in spite of this it is good to know that we have many things in common with everybody else. For example, no matter where we were born and which race we belong to, there is only one way of coming into this life, for departing from it again and of where to go after leaving the Earth plane. The thought that death is inevitably the end of every human lifespan on the Earth provides our lives with a certain order and structure. 

Every death in our surroundings serves as a reminder of our own mortality and some scary questions are bound to rear their heads, for example: ‘What if it were me lying there? When will it be my turn? How will I go?’ and so forth. And the way people sometimes are very suddenly and unexpectedly taken away from our midst drives home the point that life is a precious gift that can easily be taken from us again. This reveals to us the fragility and temporariness of everyone’s earthly existence. 

Through death life itself teaches us to bend our knees before the Highest. This means the love and wisdom of the Great Mother, who knows the exact moment of our birth and departure from this plane of life, and the power and might of the Great Father, who through Her brings us into being with the help of an earthly set of parents, at precisely the right moment. It is the same power that takes us out of Earth life again at the predestined time, which was written in the great book of life a long time before we ever put in our present appearance in physicality. What greater wonder and miracle than this could there be anywhere? Just think, this is only the beginning and the scratching of the surface of the mystery of our being!

For many of us this lifetime is going to be an extra special one, because anyone who is ready to listen to what the voice of their spirit and soul has to say, God and the Angels are glad to show them how to return into the conscious awareness of their true nature and origin. When this happens we gradually become aware of our true nature again and that in truth we are beings of love, created by love.  We then realise that the higher purpose of each new lifetime on Earth always has been to present us with fresh opportunities for learning how to love wisely, the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. This shows us that what is commonly thought of love in earthly life is usually emotional love. And if we are really honest with ourselves, it is probably not love at all, but an expression of needfulness and emotional dependence, no more and no less. 

As we know by now, every experience can teach us something, and it makes no difference whether on the surface of life something appears to be good or bad.  The knowledge of this helps our earthly self to recognise that our life and all life is by no means chaotic, that everything is organised in a certain way and that there is a purpose and a higher meaning to Earth life and that every human soul has a high and holy destiny. 

We may often still fail to grasp the purpose of the events in our lives. But this is no tragedy because we now appreciate that all we need to do is listen to the small still voice of consciousness, the wise one within, our intuition, and it will tell us what the Universe and our Highest or God Self is trying to convey to us through our experiences. The understanding of the processes and the higher purpose of life that is gradually developing in our consciousness helps us to make sense of our present existence and eases the pain when the death of a loved one comes round.

For as long as our eyes were focussed purely on the material world and its requirements, the way they did in the past, the meaning behind life’s major lessons remained a closed book to us. As a result, whenever we had to endure and work our way through difficult and traumatic times, we could do nothing but come to the conclusion that life had dealt us a particularly rough deal. This changes profoundly with the awakening awareness that there are other dimensions of us and our world, that nothing in anyone’s life happens perchance and that every experience has a specific meaning and only ever comes our way to fulfil the higher purpose of teaching us something.

When this understanding has been found and someone goes from us – even if it happens suddenly and in tragic circumstances – our suffering is no longer as intense as it once used to be. The pain of parting is eased by the fact that in truth there is no death, that our loved one has merely moved into another dimension of life and still loves us the way he/she always did. Their love is likely to deepen and increase because their vision is no longer clouded by earthly concerns, which all too often gets into the way of relationship on the Earth plane. The wise ones in charge of us in the world of light smile and rejoice each time this happens. It shows them that not only one but two of us have woken from our spiritual slumbers, the first on this side of the veil of consciousness and the second on the other. 

It is everyone’s own responsibility to go in search of the messages someone’s death is trying to bring to those left behind. If, in spite of our efforts, we cannot find them, God and the Angels are glad to help – if we but ask. The deep underlying purpose of all suffering in our world is to help our soul to grow and our consciousness to expand in wisdom and understanding. Trying to get comfort and healing for the things that are painful in our lives, physically, emotionally and spiritually, in the end results in the knowledge that lights the way back home into the conscious awareness of our relationship and loving union with our Creator. 

For those who are still lost in the illusion of Earth life, the moment of going down on their knees and reaching out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of the Highest forces of life also comes eventually. These hands are always reaching out to us and waiting to be called upon. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Quote: If we are really honest with ourselves, it is probably not love at all, but an expression of needfulness and emotional dependence :  No doubt true..Cj... but human nature non the less... I think... no, I know my mother brought out the very best in me... because that is the only thing she saw in me.. the best of me...

Beautiful words...  Thanks my friend... I respect todays message, I most likely will read this one many.. many times... Peace always.. Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Peace Of The Elements*

Deep peace of the gentle Lake to you.
Deep peace of the flowing Air to you.
Deep peace of the quiet Earth to you.
Deep peace of the shining Stars to you.
Deep peace of the Son of Peace to you.

A Celtic Blessing

‘Pachelbel’s Canon in D major*’*

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:adoration:  Lovely...Have a wonderful day Cj....Peace, as your message so beautifully said...


----------



## Courtjester

*Growing Up*

The gist of what I have to say is that
Little by little, the human spirit and soul must 
Grow up and wean itself.
From an embryo who draws its nourishment 
From its mother’s blood,
We grow into an infant that drinks her milk,
From there we develop into a searcher of wisdom and truth,
Who is a hunter of  less visible gain.

Think how it is to have a conversation with an embryo.
You might say: ‘The world outside our womb is vast and intricate.
There are wheat fields, mountain passes,
And orchards in bloom.
At night you can see millions of galaxies,
And in the Sun’s light you can watch 
The beauty of friends
Who are dancing at a wedding.’

If you asked the embryo: ‘Would you prefer
To stay here, cooped up in the dark, 
With your eyes closed?’

The answer would be:
‘I only know what I am experiencing now.
When you talk of another world,
You must be hallucinating.’

From Rumi’s ‘Mathnawi’
13[SUP]th[/SUP] Century Persian Muslim poet, jurist, theologian and Sufi mystic.
In his writings he described everything in Heaven and Earth.
Adapted by Aquarius
​ 
Each time the door of our true home closes behind us and we are reborn into another lifetime on the Earth plane, in the embryo state of our human existence all we know is our present lifestate. This happens to all of us during our first lifetimes in physicality. And that’s what’s happening to the young and experienced souls who are now in our midst. The Divine spark in them is slumbering and has not yet had a chance to come alive, for the simple reason that they have not yet experienced and learned enough. 

We are love. From love we come and to love we return. We are on the Earth plane to explore and become familiar with everything that is not love, like hatred and greed, violence and crime, sickness and death. Everything that causes suffering for us and our world. Through this our own soul, the soul of humankind, of our whole world and of the whole of Creation constantly grows in wisdom and understanding. The consciousness of our race and our own keeps on expanding until we rediscover who we are and where we have come from. Our own experiences have taught us by then that it is better for us and more enjoyable by far to go in pursuit of that which is wholesome and good, beautiful and right, because they are the only things that make us feel that we are true to our real nature. And this heralds that, at least for us, a vast evolutionary circle has closed and one particular chapter of our development is complete. This applies as much to each one of us individually as it does collectively to our race and world.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Today is the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] March 2015 and the Sun is moving into Aries, the sign of the uprushing fountain of life, resurrection and renewal of all life. The Sun’s entry into this sign is the day of the Spring Equinox, a time for celebrating and thanksgiving that winter is over and spring has come.

*Springtime Prayer*
 For flowers that bloom about our feet,
For tender grass, so fresh and sweet,
For song of bird and hum of bee,
For all things fair we hear and see,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother, 
We thank Thee!

For blue of stream and blue of sky,
For pleasant shade of branches high,
For fragrant air and cooling breeze,
For beauty of the blooming trees,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother, 
We thank Thee!

Ralph Waldo Emerson
Adapted by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘A Celebration Of Spring In Pictures And Sound’ 
 
From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

R.W. Emmerson! A poet's poet... lovely! Have a wonderful day Cj.... Peace always... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Parents And Children*
​ 
Kahlil Gibran wrote in his poem ‘About Children’:  ‘Your children are not your children. They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself. Your children come through you, but they are neither of you nor from you. And although for a time, they are with you, they do not belong to you. You may give them your love, but not your thoughts, for they have their own pathway to walk and thoughts to think.’ I share this view and accept that our children are but a gift on time, and that they – the same as we ourselves – are the response of life’s yearning for growth and evolution, through real life experiences. Spiritually, our children are our sisters and brothers, and so are our parents. They too are our siblings in the great family of humankind, no more and no less, and therefore not truly our parents.

The same applies to partners and other family members who, if we were lucky or rather had karmically deserved it, once provided us with a sense of belonging and security. In spite of the fact that their spirit never really does go from us, their physical death reveals that the security we thought we had with them was part of the illusion of Earth life. Sooner or later we come to the conclusion that true security can only be found through our inner connection with higher and higher levels of life and ultimately with God, never in people and/or earthly possessions, in which we may have tried to ground ourselves. The best we as earthly parents can ever hope to achieve for the children who come through us is to create a temporary illusion of security. 

Clearly then, everything that is in our lives is there to teach us something and death is no exception. Most of all it shows that nothing  and no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. No matter how powerful and splendid someone may think they are, the Angel of Death – who is part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love – calls them away at its bidding, not the one with the inflated ego – just the same as everybody else.  This is a demonstration of the fact that true and lasting power never belongs to any one of us earthlings. It belongs to God alone and the hierarchy of wise ones, who have been appointed to be in charge of us and who act on the commands of those superior to them on the highest levels of live.

The Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of them has anything in common with the images of the grim reaper we know from days gone by. The countenance of these Angels is kind and loving and they radiate nothing but love. When we are ready to leave our physical body behind, one of them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking the hand of our astral body, it wraps its wings of golden light around us and takes us to the world of light. 

Sending absent or distant healing to someone who is preparing to go from this life is most beneficial. The Angels fill the person’s whole being with golden healing light and create an aura of the same around them. Any prayers that are sent from nearby and faraway places, including those from other parts of our world, add to these loving vibrations. They are a considerable help with easing the patient’s passage when for them the right moment for letting go of their earthly existence has come. 

Our Guardian Angel never leaves us and shows us the way and assists us with getting re-acquainted with our old home. Having left the Earth plane, the only things that are still with us then are the soul qualities of our Christ nature we have been able to bring forth thus far. They are our only property and are of the greatest value and significance, as their development is the only way spiritual progress can be made on the evolutionary spiral of life. Anything else just holds us back. 

Every new lifetime in physicality is a gift that is granted so that we should learn to rise above the downwards drag of our earthly nature’s desires, for example greed and power-seeking for personal benefit and glory. In due course every human soul is required to follow the upwards pull of their spirit and soul instead. While we are here, the physical part of us belongs to Mother Earth and everybody’s own spiritualisation assists this development for our planet. This is one of the main reasons for our presence on the Earth. And everything that happens to us is our true parents’ way of providing us with the security we always dreamed of and could never find in earthly life, simply because it doesn’t exist there. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Prophet – About Children’ 
[*=center]‘The Truth About Parents’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’ 
[*=center]‘Absent Or Distant Healing’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## am_hammy

Courtjester said:


> *The Peace Of The Elements*
> 
> Deep peace of the gentle Lake to you.
> Deep peace of the flowing Air to you.
> Deep peace of the quiet Earth to you.
> Deep peace of the shining Stars to you.
> Deep peace of the Son of Peace to you.
> 
> A Celtic Blessing
> 
> ‘Pachelbel’s Canon in D major*’*
> 
> From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’
> 
> * * *
> ​




Going back a bit, but I really love this one. I'm a fan of these types of blessings and small phrases. I love how ancient but modern the Celtic ones feel. The toasts, the prayers, all that stuff. Lovely words and nuggets of wisdom they have.

These are all quite lovely. Bodies of water always promote deep peace within me. Especially the Sea.


Thank you for sharing this as well as the others you have in the last couple of days ^_^


----------



## Courtjester

*How We Love*
 Life has taught me this:
Everyday is new
And if anything is true,
All that matters when we’re through
Is how we love.

Faced with what we lack
Some things fall apart.
From the ashes new dreams start, but 
All that matters to the heart is how we love.

How we love, how we love.
From the smallest act of kindness 
In a world of smart and hurt,
In spite of all mistakes chances come again.
Whether we lose or win, 
All that matter in the end is how we love

How we love, how we love.
I will not forget any act of kindness,
Each time I needed it so much.
We cannot always be strong
In this world of right or wrong,
But all that matters when we’ve gone
And all that mattered all along,
The only thing that remains in the end
And truly does live on –
Is how we have loved.

Beth Nielsen Chapman
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

courtjester you are kind of mythical to me..i know you exist but your words always infuse idea's of religion and life....it's odd because i feel i know you and i do not


----------



## Courtjester

*Looking At The Bright Side*
​ 
Fed up and disenchanted with himself and his life and feeling thoroughly sorry for himself, a man was sitting in his study. After a moment or two of contemplation, he picked up a pen and started to write: ‘I had surgery last year during which my gall bladder was removed. Because of the operation I had to stay in bed for a long time. I was approaching the age of sixty in the same year and was disappointed that after having spent thirty years of my life in a publishing company and done well for them, I was asked to retire to make room for a younger person. This meant giving up my favourite job. During that year my father died and my son failed his medical exam, because he had been involved in a car accident and spent several days in a hospital bed with a cast on his foot. The car was a write-off. Ah, what a miserable year!’

If only the man had known that he was going through his second Saturn return, and that with it the time had come for clearing out the things that were no longer of any use in his life. Be that as it may, later that day his wife came to see him and found him looking sad and lost in thought. For some time she had been watching how he was sinking ever deeper into a mood of despondency and depression. Standing behind him she read his notes. An idea came to her and she silently left the room. But after a while she returned with a sheet of paper, which she placed by the side of what her husband’s notes. 

The woman had recently consulted the Great Mother of all life, the wise one within her, and asked: ‘What can I do to help my husband?’ It was the Mother’s love and wisdom that guided the wife’s hand and thoughts when she wrote: 

‘Last year I finally got rid of a gall bladder that had caused me many years of discomfort and pain. In the same year I turned sixty-five. I am of sound health and having retired from my job, I can now use more of my time to compose the master novels I have always dreamed I would write one day. They are going to be stories that have purpose and meaning, because I am now much more focussed and at peace. 

‘After having lived to the ripe old age of ninety-five without needing to depend on others or suffering from any serious illnesses, in that same year my father passed into the world of light. Reunited with my mother, he is sure to be exploring his new home now and enjoying its greater freedom. I look forward to seeing them again in due course. If I last as long as my father did, I have another thirty-five years before me. It’s up to me whether I spend them unhappily dwelling on the things that once were, or whether I make them into the most happy and creative time of my life. 

‘It is true, it was also the year my car was a complete write-off. However, the main thing is that our son is alive and has survived the accident without disabilities. All in all, I think the year passed well and when looked at in the right way, it has brought many blessings into my life, for which I give thanks and praise to the Highest.’

The ability to see the bright side of all our experiences is one of the finest and rewarding art forms Earth life has to offer. And if we but take a closer look at our lives, there is always something to be thankful for. Being grateful for the many gifts the Universe bestows upon us at any given moment fills our whole being with a sense of fulfilment, happiness and the goodness of life. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Age 58/59 – The Second Saturn Return’ 
 
From ‘Reflections On Growing Older’
Part A – Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth
Part B – The Homecoming
Part C – Looking At The Bright Side

Please allow a moment for the file to load

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> courtjester you are kind of mythical to me..i know you exist but your words always infuse idea's of religion and life....it's odd because i feel i know you and i do not



Could this be because on the inner level we are all one and therefore in touch with each other, and in the final analysis know each other? Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Art Of Listening*

Teach me the art of listening, Great Spirit,
To my nearest and dearest:
My family and friends, 
Neighbours and co-workers.
Help me to become aware that,
No matter what words anyone uses,
The underlying message always is:
‘Listen to me and accept and love me,
As the person I truly am.’

Teach me to listen, Great Spirit,
To those far from me –
To the pleas of the frightened and lost, 
Lonely and forgotten,
And to the cries of the anguished.

Teach me to listen, Great Spirit,
To my own deepest, innermost needs.
Help me to become fearless enough
To trust that the small still voice of conscience
That speaks to me from my heart, 
Is the voice of Your wisdom and truth.

Teach me to listen within, Great Spirit,
In busy-ness and boredom,
Certainty and doubt,
Noise and silence –
To the sound of Your beloved voice.

Teach me to listen, O Wise One within. 
Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, 
And my earthly education drawing to its close,
Help me to transform all my relationships into friendships,
And to leave no unresolved issues behind,
When my departure from this plane of life has come,
Teach me to listen.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: Wise words of wisdom... Thank you Cj... Hope you have a wonderful day... Peace always...Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Extract From ‘Reflections On Growing Older’*
​ 
As the years moved by and the older I have grown, the perspective of my life changed dramatically. One of the most enjoyable aspects of this part of my life is that with my ever increasing understanding of the spiritual background of life, many issues that once seemed all-important have simply fallen by the wayside. To me, growing older is the greatest gift that life has to bestow upon any of its children. In my view, it is not something to be afraid of, but to be looked forward to, relished and enjoyed, when it slowly but surely sneaks up on us.

Having reached this time of life, any wisdom we gained is a reward for battling our way, as best we knew how to, through the many obstacles and hardships that are inevitable on our pathway through our present lifetime. I found that the situation eased considerably once I had found the awareness that if help is required it has to be asked for, and that as soon as we reach out for the helping hand of God and the Angels, they draw ever closer to us. I do hope that this will also make our passage back into our true home an easier one, when the time for letting go of this world has come. The earlier in life one starts with this, the better and more effective it is bound to be. 

I now no longer have any qualms acting out the real me and fully being the person I always wanted to be. When I look into the mirror, sometimes I am astonished at how young I still look. Yet, there are also times when I seem to look and feel a million years old. Never mind, I tell myself, that’s probably because I am. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. Most of the time, however, I feel amazingly young inside this body of mine, younger than I ever did before in my present lifetime. This must have something to do with the fact that having experienced difficult times – having reached my age, who hasn’t? – one gets more in touch with one’s immortal and ageless spirit and soul. Apart from that, equipped with the learning I have found along my way, life has become much easier in so many ways.

Most of all I enjoy the knowledge that it is not death that looms ahead when we leave our physical bodies behind, but a rebirth and release into our true home, where loved ones are waiting for us. We shall then all stand before each other in our true roles as children of God and siblings in the vast family of all life, rather than as grandparents, parents and children. I hope that on this level of life a proper reconciliation will be possible and that the chains and shackles of Karma will be dissolved once and for all through true forgiveness that grows from this understanding.

From ‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’

Please allow a moment for the file to load

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Slowing Down
*
 Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Slow me down.
Ease my pounding heart,
Quieten my racing mind
And steady my hurried steps.

Amid the confusion of our days
Grant me the gift of the calmness
Of Your mountains and hills, 
And every night the restoring power of sleep.

Teach me the art of taking time off,
For looking at and smelling the flowers,
For dedicating more of it to family and friends,
And for reading a good book.

For thinking of You and thanking You, 
Each time I stand before the 
Beauty and wonder of Your Creation,
And for everything that is in my life now,
For that which once was and one day will be.

Help me to see that there is more to life
Than running ever faster.
When I admire the branches of a towering oak,
I realise that it could only grow so tall and strong,
Because it took its time.

Therefore, slow me down, Great Spirit.
Teach me to be gentle and humble of heart.
Because in that place alone my soul can find the 
Rest, peace and healing it needs,
With You.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

LOL... I don't have time to slow down Cj... there is a paradox for you...If I slow down, I will get behind, then I will have to run faster...just to catch up... Lovely message... Thanks my friend.. have a peaceful day... Jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Stargazer’s  Philosophy Behind The Divine Science*

*Our Character Is Our Destiny – How and Why?*

*Come And Share My Dreams*

_Had I the Heavens’ embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and the half-light,

I would spread the cloths under your feet.
But I, being poor, have only my dreams.
I have spread my dreams under your feet.
Tread softly, because you tread on my dreams._

William Butler Yeats
​If the cloths of the Heavens were mine to give, I too would spread them under your feet. Being but a stargazer and poor like the poet, all I can do is share with you my hopes and dreams for our world through the Wisdom from the Stars I have been allowed to gain access to. And so I am spreading them before you instead. Please tread softly when, by partaking from what I have to give, you walk on my dreams.

My dreams are of a peaceful world where human beings live and work together in peace and harmony. Instead of exploiting, oppressing and enslaving those around them, unselfishly they help and support each other wherever they can. All accept responsibility for themselves, each other and our world. Everybody is a wise one who has taken charge of their character and with it their own destiny and that of our world. People are tolerant and patient with each other. They have a kind and loving word not only for their nearest and dearest but for everyone, including members of other races and cultural backgrounds. Pulling in the same direction, all together we are moving forwards and upwards into an ever more peaceful and prosperous present and future.

Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples, nations and ultimately all life. It symbolises revolution, renewal, transfiguration and transmutation. In the Age of Aquarius, now upon us, humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations personally and collectively are going to find their fulfilment, on every level of our existence. Now, imagine for a moment that we are already in the midst of this new golden age. Hunger, starvation, sickness, violence and crime are no longer known. We co-exist with honesty and integrity. Lying, cheating and corruption have long been forgotten. Religions, humankind’s age-old favourite excuse for spreading hatred and bigotry, warfare and destruction, have vanished because all on this plane of life are awake to their true nature. They have re-established their inner connection and direct link with our Creator. Hand in hand with God and the Angels all life once again moves smoothly along, the way it once did in past golden ages.

During the final assault on the peak of the spiritual mountain of being reunited with our Creator, the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers from the world of light showed us ever more peaceful and loving ways of being. They taught us that every human soul can beneficially influence the flow of their own destiny and that of our world by seriously working on the improvement of their character through bringing forth only the best and highest of our inner qualities. Thus we transformed our weaknesses into strength and further enhanced and made best possible use of the characteristics that had already been developed by us into strong and positive ones in other lifetimes. 

Making this peaceful dream world into a reality on the Earth plane is why I am spreading the cloth of my dreams at your feet in this part of the Stargazer’s Astro Files. The same as all my other writings, it has been woven with many colours, lots of love and a great deal of care. All those who are willing to work with me on making our dream world into a reality on the Earth plane, I ask to proceed gently and with kindness, for you will be walking not only on my dreams but also your own. And they, in the final analysis, are the visions of God and the Angels for our whole race and  our world.

We are part of God and God is part of us – we *are *God. The Godhead experiences itself through us and dreams its visions through us. At the same time, we are the dreamer and the dreamed. In some human souls the Great Father/Mother of all life experiences itself in great material riches of the Earth, in others it dreams of spiritual wealth and hopes for the freedom and ultimate release from the shackles of our planet in the Age of Aquarius. One dream is not better than any other. Each is merely a different kind of learning and our Creator getting to know different aspects of Itself.  

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Creatively’ 
[*=center]‘Transforming Weaknesses Into Strengths’ 
[*=center]‘The Godhead Dreams Through Us’ 
[*=center]‘My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Trust*
Lead, kindly light,
Amid the encircling gloom,
Lead Thou me on.
The night is dark
And I am far from home,
Lead Thou me on.

Keep Thou my feet.
I do not ask to see
The distant scene.
One step forward is enough for me.

It was not always thus.
I did not pray that Thou
Should lead me on.
I loved to choose and see my path,
But having grown wiser and older, 
Lead Thou me on.

I’ve had enough of garish days,
When in spite of my fears 
Pride ruled my will.
Help me forget those past years,
And lead Thou me on.

So long Thy power hath blest me,
Sure, it will still lead me on,
O’er moor and fen,
O’er crag and torrent,
Till the night has gone.

And with the morn, the Angel faces smile,
Which I have always loved,
And only thought I’d lost for a while.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

](*,)... hard to follow someone, when you really just want to walk alone.. Thanks for today's insight.. Peace


----------



## Courtjester

*My Heroes*
​ 
It seems to me that these days the worshipping of heroes has become a popular pastime and so inevitably from time to time, someone wants to know who mine are. Everybody appears to have some; yet, I seem to lack the capacity for that kind of worship. Maybe my early experiences taught me which people are truly worthy of my deep love and respect and which ones are not. The worthy ones to me are those who day by day quietly and patiently bear their cross and get on with their lives, as best they can, the same as those brave warriors. Also, I am more than happy to specially honour anyone who has ever played their part in trying to make our world a better place for all to share.

If it were within my power, I would personally hand an award to each one, especially to those now in the world of spirit. As that is impossible, let me do the next best thing by expressing my deepest and most heartfelt gratitude to them here. Whether they survived the nightmare or not and wherever they may be now, I will always remember with gratitude and admiration the courage of those who marched, fought and gave their lives and limbs on behalf of us all. Who knows? Maybe some of them are now among our friends and helpers in the world of light, supporting us and spurring us all on to ever greater efforts. Now, there’s a heart-warming thought for you! 

At the time of writing and editing this, I heard a news item about the fact that not only Germany had been bankrupt by the end of the war, but that the same was also true for the United Kingdom. On the internet I found the following press release: ‘In September 1945, its government borrowed $4.34 billion at a 2% interest rate from the USA and Canada, to rebuild the economy after hostilities had ceased. It had originally been intended that this loan should be paid back over 50 years, beginning in 1950. But it turned out that keeping up the payments was often difficult. There were six years when Britain deferred payment as a result of economic crises and pressure on the official reserves. Just before the New Year 2007, over sixty years after the end of the war, the final payment of £43m was made.’

This confirmed a belief I have held for a long time, namely that in any of the many wars our world has witnessed there never were any winners. In the end, everybody loses and everybody gets hurt – and that not only on the soul level. It is true that in the short term and on the material level, the warmongers and arms makers grow rich and fat. For anyone who still lacks all spiritual awareness, the most important lesson of their present lifetime is the recognition that no material wealth can be taken with us at the moment of physical death. Even the most materialistically minded people gain when this dawns on them upon their return into the world of spirit.

The Universal law of life is love. Any warmongering is a transgression against this law and a crime against all life, not merely humankind. The only true winners in every war are those who realise the futility of warring. Great spiritual growth is sure to come to those who appreciate the significance of the ordeals they had to endure and who know how to extract the learning they contained, individually and collectively. And if such survivors strive to spend the rest of their present lifetime in peaceful ways, they prove that they have grasped the Earth plane’s most important lesson: the value of peace.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Truth?*

*Part A*
​ 
God’s sacred wisdom and truth were mentioned so many times in the previous chapters that you could be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The dictionary explains it as that which is true or in accordance with fact or reality, a quality or state of being true, and a fact or belief that is accepted as true. Surprisingly, truth is something quite flexible and as the religions of our world throughout the ages are clearly demonstrating, the things that are commonly accepted as truth are not necessarily *the *ultimate or God’s truth. 

The reason behind this is that the spiritual development of our race has always been subject to the process of evolution, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation. Because of this the purpose of every new religion has been to gradually, one small step after another, bring us closer to the revelation of God’s eternal wisdom and truth that had to remain hidden for a very long time at the back of every one of the sacred teachings our world has ever known. This brought with it the necessity to change the perception of God’s truth from time to time.  Equipped with the gift of hindsight, as we are at the time of writing this in the year 2015, it is easy to discern how each new religion emerged from those that came before, integrating the best and discarding the things that had outlived their validity and usefulness. 

To teach us and our world the lessons for which we were ready at any given time, every so often new religions and belief systems had to rise on the horizon of the consciousness of the small earthly selves of our race, which in the early days was extremely limited. In spite of this, all of them to some degree contained God’s wisdom and truth, though only in small nuggets, which had to remain hidden for a very long time. This was for the simple reason that it was all we could comprehend in those days, but with the increasing spiritual maturity many have reached by now, the time has come for unearthing the spiritual gold that has been waiting for so long to reveal itself to us.

All truth comes from the same source, wherever we may find it and whoever may be its bearer. There is only one truth and that is constantly expanding. Deciding how much of it can safely be released to humankind and in which form it should be presented at any given time, is the task of the Angels around the throne of God. This is why throughout the ages many different interpretations of Gods’ truth about the creation of us and our world and our rightful place in it had to appear from time to time. Every one of our religions has tried in myths and legends, with more or less success, to bring us closer to understanding the mystery of our existence.  

Various scribes down the ages acted as channels through which the Divine wisdom was transmitted into the consciousness of our race. But even if these people were reasonably highly evolved, in their time it would have been far too early to reveal the esoteric truths behind the surface words of the sacred texts that were given through them. If the revelations that came had not been masked in this manner, neither the scribes, nor their masters and least of all the general public would have been able to comprehend their true meaning in any case.

This is how it came about that the same points were made time and again in the religions of the past. Each time another one of them came into being, the points were presented in a different way. To fulfil the wise and higher purpose that was their very reason for being these religions could only ever supply us with temporary truths. Behind them God’s wisdom had to remain concealed, though with the passing of time gradually in a lighter camouflage, until the right time for their revealing had come, in the Age of Aquarius. Each new belief system that appeared was meant to take us another bit up the spiritual mountain and closer to the ultimate, God’s truth. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, increasing numbers of us are sufficiently evolved to understand that if a real spiritual Master had been nailed to the cross, he would not have uttered the words: ‘My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?’ There would have been no need, because this man would have been well aware that our Creator is at one with all life and therefore also with him, and that therefore it would be impossible for God to forget any one of us, never mind him, the Master on the Cross.

We too are now aware that the cross represents the oldest symbol known to our world of humankind’s earthly existence, and that the esoteric truth behind Jesus’ death on the cross is a metaphor for humankind’s small lower self on its earthly sojourns, when time and again it finds itself trapped in experiencing and learning from life in physicality. ‘Father, why have you forsaken me?’ cannot be the cry of the Christ on the cross, because He would know better if he had been there. 

The man’s cry is the lament of our lower earthly part, when we find ourselves nailed to the cross of Earth life and have to endure the suffering that is the result of the Karma we ourselves created in previous lifetimes, as yet unaware of what we were doing. It takes a long time until the small lower self comes to terms with the fact that God never leaves any one of us, no matter how depraved someone becomes in any of their lifetimes. God is part of everything and therefore also of us. Because of this the Divine would never dream of leaving us. God’s eternal truth, which has for so long had to remain shielded by the surface words of the story of Jesus death on the cross, is that our Christ Self knows this and therefore would never have spoken those words of doubt and despair. 

Other equally precious parts of God’s wisdom have been contained in similar manner in every one of the legends, myths and tales of our world. In the original versions of all of them God’s wisdom has been trying to speak to us about our own Divinity and how we were created by Him/Her, the Great Father/Mother of all life. To find God’s truth all one has to do is look in the right places. Alas, the original texts were transcripted many times over and human nature being what it was in the days of yore, and unfortunately to a large degree still is, they gradually became more and more distorted, misunderstood and misinterpreted, only sometimes unintentionally. 

The sacred texts of the religions of the patriarchy very quickly developed into the tools of their power-crazed priesthoods for the submission and exploitation of the masses and in particular the suppression of the feminine principle. None of it happened against the will of God – nothing in the whole of Creation ever does. Everything that took place was part of the plan for the development of the masculine forces of our race. Every bit of power we were allowed to wield in our lifetimes as men in the name of the patriarchy and the resulting misdemeanours were permitted by the wise ones on the Highest levels of life on the principle of ‘Give them enough rope and they will hang themselves in the end.’ And that indeed is what’s happening now.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’ 



[*=center]‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’ 
Part A – ‘The Truth About Truth’
Part B – ‘What Is God?’
Part C ‘Do Things Work Even If I Don’t Believe In Them?’

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Truth?*

*Part B*

*Thou Shalt Not Kill!*
​ 
In my view, it does not make any difference whether a man by the name of Jesus ever walked the Earth or not. God’s truth, contained in the Jesus tale since it first came into being, is that we too are half human and half God just like the person portrayed in this story. The figure of the Master was given to us as a metaphor for the aspect of our own inner Christ nature. All of us, without exception, possess this part. For a very long time it slumbers in the deepest innermost recesses of our being, ready do awaken and come fully alive when the small earthly self has reached the right evolutionary level. 

Jesus represents our Highest, God or Christ Self. This is the only one in the whole of Creation who can save us in the end. Our small earthly self is its counterpart and our Highest Self alone is capable of showing us how we ourselves can make good and redeem every one of our sins. The highest duty that has to be met by every earthling in the fullness of time is to create inner and outer peace and harmony between the different aspects of their own nature. This is our contribution towards restoring the balance of our world in thoughts, words and actions.

The purpose of every new religion that came into being was to provide humankind a different pathway and a temporary walking aid up the spiritual mountain, no more and no less. The esoteric meaning behind all their teachings invariably contained two hidden messages, the first one tells us that every one of us is one of God’s children of the Earth. The second one is that in the course of many incarnations on our present level of existence, we are in this life to enable us to evolve from being mere earthlings, who are totally unaware of their true nature into the conscious awareness of their Divine origin and inheritance. 

The coming of Christianity brought us the Jesus legend and the message that our Creator is a God of love and light. This brought us demands like ‘Love one another! And love thy neighbour as you love thyself!’ Because the three Abrahamic religions Judaism, Christianity and Islam evolved from the same roots and each other, contain the Old Testament with its command: ‘Thou shalt not kill!’ The Hebrew Bible contains numerous prohibitions against unlawful killing, but also allows for justified killing in the context of warfare, capital punishment, and self-defence. With great gusto this was carried forward into the other two religions and the warmongering continued unhindered and growing ever more cruel and devastating.  

Judaism, Christianity and Islam are part of the religions of the patriarchy. The words of their sacred texts were written by men for men and specifically aimed at the suppression of the wisdom and truth of the feminine. In its time this was right for teaching our race what the over-development of the masculine at the expense and exclusion of the feminine would lead to. Everywhere in our world the results are clearly visible. 

One look at our history shows how each new religion that came into being provided a Heaven-sent excuse and ever fresh opportunities for the patriarchal belief systems to go to war against each other. Preaching love and peace and making hatred and war. The priests on both sides of the conflict blessing the weapons and praying for the victory of their side. None of the patriarchal religions ever stopped its most devout followers of all nations to go to war, to kill and maim – supposedly with God’s blessings. How much more hypocritical can anyone be?

While in one part of our world astronomical sums are annually spent on weapons to destroy each other that are becoming ever more sophisticated and destructive, in other countries millions of our siblings in the human family of life have no clean water to drink, food to eat and are starving. A world out of balance created by the patriarchy in pursuit of power and glory. The task of all healers and lightbringers is to each do our best to remedy this situation by allowing the feminine to have its say in the running of our world, whenever a possibility for it arises. Instead of following in the footsteps of the masculine, women are required to take action that is in keeping with their softer and more caring feminine nature. 

This does not mean a return to the matriarchy of past ages, which was as unbalanced as the patriarchy is in many parts of our world to this day.  Having been through both, we are ready the new experience of the feminine and masculine, in both genders, working together as equal partners. It is no longer a situation of men against women and women against men, but both of them working together as equal partners. When each is in possession and command of every aspect of their nature, therefore whole and holy, and therefore seeking to labour hand in hand with God and the Angels, true and lasting peace will come to our world much more quickly and easily than we can imagine now. 

In this our new world everybody will be giving of their best and co-operating in peace and harmony with each other for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. It cannot be achieved by women who behave like men and act the part of the warmonger in pursuit of fame and glory, power and the amassing of ever more material wealth at the expense of spiritual gain and growth. To tone down their male aggressiveness and arrogance, wise men tune into the caring and nurturing aspect of their own inner woman and bring it into play. Wise women use their masculine side for stepping forward and claiming their birthright to bring their love and wisdom to their role as equal partners of the masculine into the running of our world. In all of us the ‘I am God’s gift to the world’ syndrome can easily be overcome by adding ‘So is everybody else’.  

Now that ever more of us are becoming aware that nobody is all woman or man, the final goal of a balanced and healed world that is enjoying a true and lasting peace is moving into our reach. A world where the material and spiritual aspects co-operate, one supporting and complementing the other, instead of struggling against each other. Humankind was created so this could be achieved in the days when our wrestling with physicality and its demands are finally over and done with. This can only be achieved through the realisation of our own Divinity. For the awakened ones God needs to become an inner reality and an aspect of their own nature. 

Through our inner and outer behaviour we have to prove to the wise ones in charge of us that we are evolving into ever more God-like beings, who instead of thinking of God as a man and an outer manifestation that in truth only ever existed in the form of a myth. We now realise that Jesus is a metaphor that stands for the God side of everybody’s own nature, which is love. Only when we respect and honour this aspect of ourselves as well as of everyone else, are we true to it.

In this manner each one of us has their contribution to make towards taking all of us, together and individually, step by step higher up the slope of the spiritual mountain, until even the last one of us is once more fully and consciously aware of God’s true nature and their own. Love is the only key that can unlock the gates of Heaven for any of us, because love is the law of life that opens the inner doors to genuine, everlasting and continuing spiritual growth. On this plane of life it is one of the easiest things to talk about love and to say: ‘Love one another’. Acting upon it, however, is something very different. In the end it expresses itself quite naturally as friendliness and tolerance. When finally our whole being has evolved into one loving entity, acting with kindness and consideration, compassion and love to all we meet happens quite naturally.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Cj... Sad but true... the world is a cruel place... A lot of tragic things happen and no one really cares, as long as it does not touch their daily lives...  Sad lesson .. Thanks for sharing your words of wisdom.. Peace my friend...jul


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Truth?*

*Part C*

*Where Do Our Religions Come From?*
​ 
Looking at the multitude of belief systems of our world in the past and present, one cannot help wondering how they all came into being. This theme has been dealt with extensively in various parts of my jottings, for example in ‘Astrology – Not A Belief System’, ‘The Religion Of The New Age’, as well as ‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’ and ‘God’s Chosen People’. For more details please follow the links here or those at the end of this chapter. May it suffice to say here that none of the religions of our world appeared out of nowhere and that they all evolved from each other. 

The first religion brought us the knowledge that all of us are the children of the Great Father/Mother of life. It taught us that we had once been released from our Creator’s loving heart and sent on an evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Lifetime after lifetime spent in earthly life is but one of the phases of our development. When this chapter has been completed, the memory of God’s true nature and our own reawakens in us. It was planted into the deepest recesses of every individual spirit and soul’s memory, as well as that of our whole race, at the moment of our release from the source of our being.  

This memory has accompanied all of us down the ages, up to the evolutionary point we have reached now: the Age of Aquarius. This is going to be an age of wisdom and truth in which the recognition of God’s true nature and our own will gradually come alive in ever more of us, and the ultimate purpose of our creation as young Gods in the making is making itself known. On our way to this recognition, when our small earthly self at long last recognises what Earth life is about and that all our trials and tribulations have always served a wise and higher purpose, and as a deep inner faith begins to take root in us, our thinking and behaviour becomes more positive. 

On the inner level we are all one and influence each other. As a result of this, without being aware that something like this is happening, our newly won trust in life radiates from us into those in our environment, and from there into the heart and soul of our whole world. Souls in pursuit of wisdom and understanding emanate a light that impresses itself on the etheric around them. These people create an atmosphere around them that is filled with the vibrations and the colouring of the beauty of their souls. This is enhanced by the rays they naturally draw to wherever they may be. 

Being a spark of the Divine, every soul has a light. In our young and inexperienced state, it is just a low gleam, but the more highly evolved we become the more bright and radiant it grows. As soon as a light reaches a degree of radiance, it attracts other lights into its orbit.  The wise ones on the higher and highest levels of life are constantly watching us and our lights. The higher ranks of our friends and helpers in the world of spirit are supervising every step we make, without interfering with us. As soon as they spot that someone’s light is beginning to radiate more brightly, their power and light is attracted to it. 

In this fashion each one of us gradually moves forwards and upwards on our pathway through life. At a certain point one of the Masters or even an Angel takes over the showing of the way and provides us with the guidance and special protection we need against unwanted influences, from within and without, which otherwise would interfere with the special mission we have agreed to carry out, before we entered into this lifetime. Whenever one of us asks for the assistance and support of these wise ones, they are happy to show us where to go, what to do and say. We then feel instinctively drawn to what they wish to bring to our attention and their instructions come to us intuitively. You can read more about the special mission each one of us has come to carry out by following the link to ‘You Are Special’ below. 

As we spiritually progress on the evolutionary spiral of life, we gradually get to know the different planes on which we are now functioning. The more the energies of the lower and Highest Self mingle and eventually become one, the more we benefit from it not only during meditations and other quiet spiritual times, but also in everyday life. The lower mental plane of Earth life is somewhat cold, detached and isolated, but the higher mental plane is much kinder and more gentle than its earthly counterpart. The most beautiful conditions exist on the higher mental plane, where the truth and beauty of the Great Spirit’s love and wisdom is experienced in harmonious and loving ways. During this process the highlands of Heaven are created on the Earth and another small part of God’s kingdom established on our planet.


Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 



[*=center]‘Astrology – Not A Belief System’ 



[*=center]‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’ 
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘God’s Chosen People’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Created In God’s Image
*
 Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
You created us in Your image and placed us on the Earth, 
So that in the course of many lifetimes
We should evolve and grow ever more like You. 
Your powers are also in us, 
Please show us how to master and handle 
Them safely and responsibly,
Following Your will and wishes, not ours. 

You granted us the gift of our present lifetime, 
So our earthly self can at last become aware of its true nature.
The wisdom of the Mother’s love from time to time gave us 
New myths and legends that brought us ever closer to this discovery.
This included the tales like the ones of Uranus and Gaia,
The Lords Krishna and Buddha,
Abraham and Moses, Jesus and the Virgin Mary, 
And many others whose traces are lost in the mists of time.

The latest one, the Jesus legend, you gave us as a metaphor
And to illustrate all human soul’s predestined pathway through life.
It reveals to us the initiations all of us have to experience,
To evolve into a Master and a Christed,
Each in their own right.
 Through the death of the man on the cross
You showed us that our life, too, 
Is an absolute continuum 
That has neither beginning nor end. 

For all these things we give thanks and praise to You,
Because now the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
Your only born Son/Daughter, is calling all of us
To make the Jesus story a reality in earthly life
By carrying out the work
For which You created us and brought us into being, 
In the first place and now into our present existence. 

You are our true Father/Mother and the spark of
The Christ spirit is stirring from its slumbers 
And coming alive in ever more human hearts.
In Your presence and Your holy name,
We enter into our mediations and quiet reflections
On the beauty and wonder of Your Creation
And what great honour it is to be allowed 
To take part in it.

You are the Source of all inspiration
And we pray that all our thoughts and ideas
Should have their origin in You
And be for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.
Please show us ways of conducting the gift of life 
You have bestowed upon us to worship and adore You,
Your love and Your glory, 
So that enriched with the learning of all our lifetimes,
We return into the conscious awareness
Of our oneness with You.

Amen

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:star: Cj... I like the thought that our lives has no beginning or end... just moving on.. place to place... Thanks my friend... very complex words of wisdom.... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Easter*
​ 
The highest and most important of all Christian Church Festivals is Easter. Did you know that its date depends on the Moon, a full Moon to be precise? For example, while this year Easter will fall on the 5[SUP]th[/SUP] April, whereas in the year 2011 it fell on the 24[SUP]th[/SUP] April, in 2010 on 4[SUP]th[/SUP]  April, in 2009 on the 12[SUP]th[/SUP] April and in 2008 very early indeed on the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] March. If you have ever wondered, like I used to do, why the Easter dates should fluctuate so wildly, you may find the result of my investigations into this matter of interest. 

It is a well-known fact by now that the event Christianity commemorates as Easter was originally a celebration that honoured the resurrection of all nature. Its date was based on astrological calculations. With the appearance of Christianity this feast was adopted as Easter and a biblical event into the church’s calendars. One cannot help wondering how much our modern day church fathers are aware that the date for their Easter festivities to this day is based on astrology/astronomy, which in the olden days still were one.

A long time ago, to be precise in the year 325 AD, the tenderly guiding hand of the Unseen, who on all levels of life cares and provides for every need of our whole world and all its inhabitants, plant, animal and human alike, steered the members of the Church Council of Nicaea into an important decision. At one of their meetings the Church fathers decreed that Easter should from then onwards be celebrated on the first Sunday following the first full Moon after the vernal equinox. Should the full moon occur on a Sunday, Easter would have to wait until the following Sunday. That is why to this day the date of Easter can fluctuate so wildly. 

Clearly, the underlying reason for coming to this decision is an astrological one. The timing of Easter was simply taken over from the pagan traditions. They were ever more forcefully suppressed by the followers of the Christian faith, when this belief system spread. In the same way many of the ancient pagan customs were gradually integrated into the new faith and re-appeared, only thinly disguised, in its celebrations.

The vernal equinox is the event that marks the Sun’s entry into Aries. Its date fluctuates slightly from year to year. A full Moon is visible in the sky each time the Sun and the Moon are in exact opposition to each other. At Easter the two signs of the zodiac involved are cardinal Aries, the point of all new beginnings, and cardinal Libra, the sign of marriage and partnerships. The spring equinox brings us the renewal of the marriage vows between Heaven and Earth, so that new life may spring forth on all its levels. Let me illustrate how the Easter date is calculated with an example. In the year 2008 the first full Moon after the equinox took place on Friday the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] March. Easter therefore had to be celebrated as early as the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] March. All very simple, don’t you think? 

Ah, as ever there’s more to this than meets the eye. It is remarkable that each time the Sun moves into one of the cardinal signs is marked by a special event, either an equinox or a solstice which calls for a special celebration, whose origins are lost in the mists of time. Somehow humankind has always known, in the earliest stages of our colonisation of planet Earth we probably merely sensed instinctively that Cardinal energy brings to our world some kind of a new beginning, when a fresh outburst of creative ideas from the highest levels of life flow into our race’s consciousness. It is more than likely that you and I spent quite a few of our past lifetimes in some of the pagan traditions. If that were not the case, we would hardly be interested in matters like this one. So, shall we continue with our investigations? 

We probably took part in rituals of worship that celebrated the Sun’s entry into Aries as the rebirth of the Sun for our world. Worshipping the Sun and the elements was all humankind knew in those days. Anything of a higher nature would have been impossible for us to grasp so early on. What a long way we and our world have come since then! Now that at last we are learning to look beyond the end of our noses and deeper into what happened and why, it can be recognised that everything that took place in our world, even in ancient times, invariably had hidden esoteric meanings and was of great significance. 

With this understanding it comes clear why the most important focal point of all earthly acts of worship has always been the Sun, who in the olden days was celebrated as the giver and source of all life. Over the ages, this theme remained unchanged. It was just that, as our race slowly progressed into a greater comprehension of spiritual ideas, the symbol given by the wise ones in charge of us on the Highest levels for this provider of life became a different one. God’s truth is unchangeable. It’s just that from time to time the name and description of a concept has to alter, so that we can grasp its meaning better, although the underlying truth remains unchanged. That is why God’s truth, which from the very beginning of Earth life has been with us, is that the Sun in the sky above us is a physical manifestation and at the same time a symbol of the Great Light, the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. How wonderful that all the ancient rituals and ceremonies that are still known to our world already contained this message in seed form!

Let us turn to astrology to help us understand that truly for all earthlings Easter is  the most sacred time of the year. This has nothing – and yet, in a way everything – to do with Christianity. What I mean is a much higher and elevated version of the Christianity that our world has known, up to now.  Although many to this day are as yet unaware of the true meaning of their celebrations, they are taking part in a great Cosmic event, in which every lifeform on all life’s levels throughout the whole of Creation is involved. Our Creator has wisely provided that in Aries the Sun should be in its exaltation, so that as it moves through this sign the life force pours particularly powerfully into all life, not only that of the Earth. Our Sun is but one of the many outer physical and spiritual manifestations of the Universal Christ Spirit’s energies that are constantly flowing from the highest levels into all life, including that of the Earth, to support and maintain it.

The vernal equinox marks the points when, on the physical level of the life on our planet, the strength of the Sun is at its greatest in the Northern hemisphere and at its lowest in the Southern hemisphere, and vice versa. Yet, there is no need to suspect that one part could be receiving preferential treatment. Because of our oneness on the inner level, everybody constantly receives the Sun’s blessings, wherever they may be. After the gradual slowing down of the life force on our planet during the autumn and winter months in the Northern hemisphere, spring is the time of year designed to help all growing things of the Earth to forge ahead with great vigour. The Southern part of our globe has to wait its turn for this to happen until six months later. 

The words Easter and its German equivalent Ostern have their origin in Ēostre or Ostara, Old English: Ēastre, Northumbrian dialect Ēostre; Old High German: Ôstara, is a Germanic divinity who, by way of the Germanic month bearing her name, Northumbrian: Ēosturmōnaþ; West Saxon: Ēastermōnaþ; Old High German: Ôstarmânoth, is the namesake of the festival of Easter. Ēostre is attested by the Venerable Bede c.673-735, English theologian and historian, who in his  eighth century work ‘The Reckoning of Time’ states that during Ēosturmōnaþ, the equivalent of April, the pagan Anglo-Saxons had held feasts in Eostre’s honor, but that this tradition had died out by his time. It was replaced by the Christian Paschal month, a celebration of the resurrection of Jesus.

By way of linguistic reconstruction, the matter of a goddess called Austrō in the Proto-Germanic language has been examined in detail since the foundation of Germanic philology in the 19th century by scholar Jacob Grimm and others. As the Germanic languages descend from Proto-Indo-European (PIE), linguists have traced the name to a Proto-Indo-European goddess of the dawn Hewsṓs (Ausṓs), from which descends the Common Germanic divinity from whom Ēostre and Ostara are held to descend. Scholars have linked the goddess’ name to a variety of Germanic personal names, a series of location names in England, over 150 2nd century BCE matronae Austriahenae – inscriptions discovered in Germany, and have debated whether or not Eostre is an invention of Bede’s. Theories connecting Ēostre with records of Germanic Easter customs, including hares and eggs, have been proposed. Ēostre and Ostara are sometimes referenced in modern popular culture and are venerated in some forms of Germanic neopaganism.

The three videos below are about the origins of the religions of our world. It is not hard to see from them that the Jesus legend is but a new version and a re-interpretation  of an ancient myth that has been with our race for a very long time.




[*=center]Video 1
 
[*=center]Video 2 
[*=center]Video 3 
 
Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.

​


[*=center]‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’

Happy Easter!

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Easter Message From The Angels 2015*
​ 
And now, I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2007 under the title ‘An Easter Message From White Eagle given Easter Sunday 1933’. 

The spiritual Universe is singing to you and your world this morning. And those whose inner ears have opened and whose hearts are tuned into the higher and highest realities of life can hear the glory of the message that at this time descends from the Heavens onto the Earth, which we are bringing to you. Alas, many in your midst are so sad and distracted by the cares of the material world that they cannot yet hear us. We are glad that ever increasing numbers of you are making good progress on their spiritual pathway. 

Through sheer hard work, determination and perseverance, you have come a long way on your evolutionary road, which inevitably is strewn with the trials and tribulations that are necessary to help each one of you to grow ever more Heaven-tall. You have arrived at the point where you can hear our voices calling from the world of light, your true home: ‘Wake up, beloved children of the Earth. A new day is dawning for all those who weep.’

We are bringing you God’s message of a love that is true and eternal. Listen to the joy we, the Heavenly Hosts, are proclaiming on this day of resurrection and awakening. Since time immemorial every Easter Sunday the Universe’s spiritual power has been descending more forcefully than at other times onto the Earth. This is not just a ceremony or a form of worship of  your churches. 

In 1933, when we gave our original Easter message through the White Eagle group of guides, it was too early to tell you that the life story of Jesus of Nazareth is but a legend that demonstrates to humankind the behaviour of a very old and highly evolved soul, who has prepared himself for his role in the course of countless incarnations, long before your present world came into being. The man has mastered his earthly self and is at one with his Highest Self. By integrating every aspect of his nature and passing every test and initiation that was required of him, he has become a perfect being, one who is whole, holy and healed. He has evolved sufficiently to act as a channel to bring onto the Earth plane the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the third aspect of the Divine, who is all love. This legend of a Christed one was created to demonstrate to your race the pathway each one of you has to walk when their earthly education has run its course.

In the year 2015, enough of you are ready to comprehend the true meaning of the Jesus story. In 1933 your world was still a very different one. Too few would in those days have understood what we had to say. Besides, too many still needed the comfort of believing that there really was a Master Jesus in our world, who would come to save and redeem them in the days of horror that were yet to come. The time for the revelation that there never was or will be such a being had to wait until the energies were right. This they were when the planet Pluto transited through Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious mind. 

God’s truth is unchangeable. But how much of it we reveal to you at any given moment alters in keeping with the spiritual progress you are making and your ability to understand. That’s why something that is right for you now, may no longer be valid in future years. It has to be that way. We rejoice that sufficient numbers of you by now are capable of grasping that the story of the resurrection of Jesus always was no more than a metaphor that stands for the coming alive of the Christ Spirit. It rises from its death when your earthly self becomes aware of this hidden aspect of its nature. 

This is the resurrection that eventually takes place in all human souls, when they slowly begin to free themselves from being trapped in the realities of Earth life and its beliefs. This awakening is quickened by an extra powerful outpouring of the Christ energies onto your planet during the Easter period and especially on Easter Sunday. The Divine spark in all human hearts then unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and together they bring about the renewal of all life in your world.

Our love and special blessings are with you, always.

Happy Easter!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Pluto In Sagittarius’ 
[*=center]‘What Is Truth?’ 
Part A – What Is Truth?
Part B – Thou Shalt Not Kill
Part C – Where Do Our Religions Come From?
Part D – Created  In God’s Image

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Determination and perseverance ... big words.. but sadly I lack both.. Gives me something to work on... Beautiful message Cj.. Wonderful words of wisdom. Thank you for sharing them.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Easter Hymn
*






Awake, thou wintry Earth.
 Fling off thy sadness.
 Fair spring flowers, laugh forth
 And share with us 
 Thy ancient gladness.

 Thomas Blackburn
 Edited by Aquarius

 Happy Easter
 Extra special blessings, healing and peace
 To my spiritual family and friends worldwide.
 Thank you all for your continued support. 

 Here is my Easter card for you.
 Please follow the link below:

Easter Card

Recommended Viewing:
‘Awake, Thou Wintry Earth’

 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

 * * * 
​


----------



## Firemajic

:adoration:   :applouse::angel:  Cj!!!  I was absolutely enchanted by the Easter card... Thank you! Peace to you my friend... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Teach Me To Listen*

Great Spirit, teach me to listen to Your voice.
I hear it in everything, as much in 
The sound of the wind in the trees and the falling rain,
As the song of the birds and the call of the seagulls.
The haunting sound of the foghorn in the bay,
The crashing of  waves that hit the shore,
The roaring of surf and rumble of  traffic in the distance.
All these things are the sound of You.
They are part of the song of life 
You are constantly composing for us.

In the wailing cry of each newborn child
I hear Your cry of joy for another human soul 
Being released from its unconscious existence 
In the darkness of the womb of time into Earth life,
Where for  a time it will no longer be aware 
Of Your true nature and its own. 
You are granting this child the gift of another lifetime
That will be filled with the promise of coming closer
To the light of consciousness and a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of its existence. 

In the last sighs of those who are passing from the earthly plane
I listen to the joy of their returning to their true home
And into the awareness of their Divinity and eternal reality.
At the same time I hear Your relief about another of us,
Who has fulfilled the purpose of their present lifetime and who, 
Hand in hand with the Angel of Death
Safely walks home into the world of spirit and light.

I hear You in the voices of my brothers and sisters,
In their talking, laughing and singing,
As much as in their sobbing and weeping.
I listen to You in the murmurings of 
My own small still voice of conscience,
Who dwells in my heart and 
And speaks to me Your words of wisdom, truth and love,
And who, whenever I feel frightened, lost and lonely, 
Reassures me and tells me what to do.

I hear Your voice 
In the barking of a dog and the mewing of a cat,
In the sound of a blow from a workman’s hammer,
And in the whining of aircraft engines in the sky above me.
In them I see You looking with pride onto us,
Your beloved children of the Earth, how we with Your help, 
Are creating the technological wonders of our world,
And I thank You for the wealth of ideas You are giving us,
So that bit by bit we can make our world a better place for all.

Teach us how to use all Your gifts
For the highest good and the greatest joy of all life forms,
Who share Your precious jewel, Mother Earth, with us.
Guide and protect us against the destructive urges of 
Our race’s lower nature, so that ever more of us
Willingly and lovingly serve You whilst resting securely
In the knowledge that we and or world 
Will forever be safe in Your loving hands.

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Cj... I do listen... but I usually don't like what I hear, maybe I am not listening to the right people... sometimes it is hard to know. Thank you for these beautiful words of wisdom... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Call Me By My True Names*

Do not say that I’ll depart tomorrow
Or that I have never been,
As every day I newly arrive.
When you look deeply you will discover how
I newly arrive in every moment.
I am the buds on a spring branch,
The tiny bird with fragile wings,
Learning to sing and fly while still in the nest.
I am the caterpillar in the heart of a flower
And the jewel that hides in a stone.

I arrive so that I may experience myself
Through laughing and crying,
Fearing and hoping.
The rhythm of my heart is the birth and
Death of all living things.

I am the mayfly that metamorphoses on the surface of the river,
And I am the bird which, when spring comes,
Arrives in time to be nourished by the mayfly.
I am the frog swimming happily in the clear pond
And I am the grass-snake who,
Approaching in silence, devours the frog.

I am the child in Uganda, all skin and bones,
My legs as thin as bamboo sticks.
I am as much in the arms merchant who sells deadly
Weapons to countries worldwide,
As the victims they kill and maim.
I am the little refugee girl on a small boat who,
After having been raped by a sea pirate
Throws herself into the ocean and drowns,

But I am also the pirate whose heart cannot respect and love
Because his inner eyes have not yet opened.
I am a member of the politburo,
Who holds more power in his hands than is good for him
And I am the man who redeems his Karmic debts
By dying in one of this man’s forced labour camps.

My joy is like spring.
Its warmth makes flowers bloom in all walks of life.
My pain is like a river of tears,
So great that it fills all the oceans.
Please call me by my true names,
So I can hear all my cries and laughs at once
And recognise that my joy and pain are one,
So at long last I re-awaken to my true nature
And in my heart the door of compassion opens.

Thich Nhat Hanh
Vietnamese Zen Buddhist Monk and Peace Activist
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Trust The Veiled Hand*

_Trust the veiled hand that leads_
_None by the path their earthly self would choose to go,_
_And always be prepared for change,_
_For the Universe’s law is ebb and flow_.

Arabic Wisdom
​ 
Does that unseen hand sound to you somehow too menacing and threatening  to be trusted, as it does to me? That’s why I prefer to think of it as  the small still voice of the wise one within, our Highest Self, who  speaks to us through the world of our feelings that rise from deep  within the very core of our being. When we are in touch with this aspect  of our nature and are willing to listen to it, it can tell us right  from wrong, and truth from lie at any given moment. 

Our Highest Self is the veiled hand the Arabic wisdom spoke of, during  the Age of Pisces, the Age of blind faith and trust. Now that the  Aquarian Age is with us, the  waters of Divine wisdom and knowledge of  Aquarius, the water-bearer, are pouring ever more powerfully into the  hearts and minds of our race, to cleanse the river of our consciousness  of its doubts and fears. 

Now that we are gaining access to the wisdom and truth of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, it is coming clearer with each passing day  that the veiled hand never was something scary ‘out there’. The time has  come for realising that God is an inner experience and that the hand  that reaches out to every one of us is the living part of us that loves  us totally and unconditionally, who has our best at heart and will never  let us down or lead us astray. It knows the way of all things and keeps  us safe. If we ask for its guidance, it will always show us which way  is right or wrong for us at any given moment.

There is every reason why we should love and trust the veiled hand with  the might of our whole being. As soon as Its love for us and our love  for It come together and melt into each other, our fears begin to  dissolve and we are learning to trust again. So, go with the flow and  know that you are safe and always will be.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules’
 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Your message today is about Trust... Not easy Cj... It has been my experience that most people are NOT trust worthy...BIGGGGGG word... serious consequences if trust is given to the wrong person...Once broken, not easy to trust again. Your message is beautiful and beautifully delivered... As always, you give me a lot to think about. Thanks my friend... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Tree Of Life*

*Yggdrasil*

​‘The concept of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an illustration of the idea that all life on Earth is related. It has been used in mythology, religions and philosophies, as well as science. A tree of life is a motif in various world theologies, mythologies, and philosophies. It is a mystical concept that points out the interconnectedness of all life on our planet and a metaphor for the common descent of all life from the One in the evolutionary sense.’ From ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

The tree of life of the Norse religion is called Yggdrasil. It represents the world and is sometimes considered to be a yew or an ash tree. Extensive lore surrounds this tree.  Accounts have survived of Germanic tribes who honoured sacred trees within their societies, for example Thor’s oak, sacred groves, the sacred tree at Uppsala and the wooden Irminsul pillar. An 1847 depiction of the Norse Yggdrasil appears in the Icelandic Prose ‘The Edda’ by Oluf Olufsen Bagge.

 
I am the root, I am the tree. 
I am the soul of harmony.

I am the leaf. I am the flower.
I am the moment and the hour.

I am all-life and transient death. 
I am the all-sustaining breath.

I am the Spring. I am the Fall.
I am the One, the source of all.

And though the Ash of Earth declines,
The wind of changes screams and whines,

My Will is limitless and strong.
My say: Eternal Summer’s song.

On the deepest, innermost level of life,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Yggdrasil, the sacred tree of life is healing,
And all life and lifeforms with it, 
From the lowest to the Highest
And from the Highest back to the lowest.
The human race and our whole world are healing with it,
And so is every aspect of my being .

Pauline Brehony
Last verse by Aquarius 

​Because our thoughts and words create  our reality on the inner level of life and in due course manifests itself on the outer plane, you might like to include the last verse in your daily prayers.

 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

_*A Tribute To Yggdrasil*_ 







​ I bring this, like a basket of my good graces,
I set it at the base of the greatest ash tree.
What names have burned and turned this tree to ash?
Odin, for one.

As I look up, I catch glimpses of stars and water drops.
Faith in the old ones above is telling me that
There are wells in the Heavens,
That this tree connects with all worlds
And that I am at its apex,
Alive and well to be able to say this.

Grow on, Yggdrasil.
Your roots reach deeper than I care to go.
I pray don’t take me down to Níðhöggr.
The serpent’s wrath is something I must still my soul for.
But at this time my spirit is teeming
With the waters that flow from the Heavens
Down your trunk into your roots and my mind.

Yggdrasil, a living pyre to the ashen old and bold ones.
The coldest nights usher its leaves to your doorstep.
The hottest days bring you a thirst for its eternal wells
Of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.
May you some day evolve into one of the wells 
That nurture Yggdrasil.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

* * * 

What miracle is this? 
This giant tree stands ten thousand feet high
And reaches deep into the ground. 
Its roots must hold the sky.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tree Of Life’
•    ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Beauty, Wonder And Magic Of Trees*

I think that I shall never see
A poem as lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry mouth is pressed
Against the Earth’s sweet flowing breast.

A tree that looks at God all day
And lifts its leafy arms to pray.

A tree that may in summer wear
A nest of robins in its hair.

Upon whose blossom snow has lain
And who intimately lives with rain.

Poems were made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree.

Joyce Kilmer

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘In Praise Of Trees’  
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Lovely poem Cj... My Mother read that poem to me... She loved trees...She always said I should be like a tree, deeply rooted in goodness, bending with the winds of trials... she said if one does not learn to bend.. they will break... sighhh.. Thank you my friend... I love this poem and the wisdom of those beautiful words... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Desiderata
*
​ If you are familiar with and enjoy the original ‘Desiderata’, I hope you will also like my updated version. Here it is:​ 
Go quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with all people. Speak your truth quietly and clearly. Those who have developed their inner ears for listening, and their inner eyes for seeing, will understand. Learn to listen to those around you, for when you do you may find that there is no such thing as a dull person and that even the seemingly dull ones can teach you something. But avoid loud and aggressive people at all cost for they are vexations to our spirit. 

Be neither vain nor bitter about your gifts. They are as special as anyone else’s, although there will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things, than you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others. Instead enjoy your own achievements, plans, hopes and dreams. Above all, remain interested in life, and diligently attend to whatever task is before you. However humble they may sometimes appear to be, they are a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our world and a precious possession in the changing fortunes of time. 

Although to this day our world is full of trickery, let that not blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and fair in all your dealings and remember that what we send out always comes back. Many strive for high ideals, but do not over-look that it often requires a greater heroism to live our daily life, in faith and trust that things will change and get better; that all is well and that for our Highest Self all things are possible and that miracles do happen, if we but ask and trust.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our world, love is the Eternal evergreen of the Universe. Never allow it to die in your own heart, for it will always return in some way, even if at times it may not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials can our capacity for loving deepen and mature. Therefore, take the counsel of the years with kindness, and surrender the things of youth with grace. Nurture yourself and develop strength of spirit in good times, so that it becomes your shield when the going gets rough. Do not distress yourself with imaginings though and bear in mind that fatigue and loneliness can be the cause of many fears.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars; that we all have a right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to learn; and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the Universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore, make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you. And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and our world. Through their own efforts each one of us has to save and redeem themselves and their own soul. As no-one can do this for us, whatever our aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be, the time has come for making an effort at finding our soul’s purpose. By doing our best to fulfil it, we make peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world have to learn. Know that they too serve a wise and higher purpose and that this is but one of our world’s evolutionary phase that will pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you can by focussing on the mystery, the magic and the wonders of our beautiful world. Love and enjoy them and be content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good outcome of everything that still has to take place in our world before the great transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely in the knowledge that we and our world rest safely in God’s loving hands and that everything will turn out well in the end.

Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*By The Will And The Grace Of God*
​ 
As sparks of the Divine and children of God, all characteristics of our Creator are also in us. Each one of us is a chip off the old block – if that isn’t too disrespectful an expression. As above, so below. Darkness and light, positive and negative, masculine and feminine, higher and lower aspects of our nature, are all in God and therefore also in us. Although on the surface of life some people appear to be all good or bad, do not allow appearances to deceive you – we all have everything within. 

The Earth is one of our training grounds and it is the will of the God – which in this context means the Great Father/Mother of all life – that each one of us has to take part in every one of the experiences the grand panorama of this existence has to offer. This is the way the Highest is teaching us to differentiate between opposing forces in the whole of Creation and therefore in us, i.e. good and evil, right and wrong, truth and lies, and so forth. All these things have always been ruled by God’s will and power, and our task as young Gods in the making is to learn how to control and master these different aspects of our nature. 

Earth life is a school and the education it provides for each one of us is only complete when we have developed a thorough grasp of all its subjects. The human evolutionary journey takes all of us without exception from experiencing the lowest levels of existence and eventually takes us up to the highest. At some stage every human soul has to walk a pathway that takes it down to utterly evil and, to create the necessary balance, subsequently completely good. Yet, no matter how dark and gruesome some of our lessons may turn out to be, there isn’t one from which the grace of God will not eventually release us and return us into the conscious awareness of our Christ nature, our true nature which is nothing but love. The story of the resurrection of the Jesus myth describes this process.

The lifepath of people like Gandhi and Hitler is typical of the juxtaposition of good and evil. Isn’t it reassuring to know that the most recent lifetime of each of these two souls – the same as everybody else’s – has only been one of many. There is no doubt in my mind that both men, each in their own way, will be offered as many opportunities as they require for the redemption of the Karma they created in the lifetime we are familiar with. To shoulder the responsibility of the kind of Karma they created is surely a sign these two men were old and experienced souls.

To enable us to get everything that has happened and still does on this plane of life into the proper perspective, the Universe is now granting us the gift of a renewed understanding of the spiritual concepts that lie behind all life on our planet and elsewhere. Having found a measure of it, wise ones refuse to sit in judgement over anyone, for the simple reason that they have no way of knowing a person’s Karma, the lessons they are learning and the special mission they may have agreed to fulfil. The wise ones know that all of us are like actors who, before coming into our present lifetime, have promised to take on a role and to play it to the best of our ability. 

Wise ones are aware that nothing exists outside the will of God. Therefore, even the most abominable dictators our world has ever seen, people like Hitler or Genghis Khan, just as much as their polar opposites, say Gandhi or Mother Theresa, could only appear with the help and will of the Highest. The evil and the good in them are necessary to create the balance that is always required. Through the balancing act that is constantly taking place in our world, the same as elsewhere, we and our world are taught all our lessons. 

Knowing that everything in our world always serves a wise and higher purposes, which we may not yet be able to recognise, drives home the importance of learning how to go with the flow and accepting that ‘Thy will be done, not mine.’ When people have spent a lifetime experiencing being evil to the core, like Hitler and Genghis Khan, balance has to created and spiritual debts paid to the full. Because of this it is highly likely that sinners will ask to spend their next earthly sojourn in  a saintly fashion, like Mother Theresa or Gandhi. And if it takes a thousand lifetimes of this kind of living, even as monstrous a debt as Hitler’s and Genghis Khan’s will eventually have been paid. There is just one way the balance of our spiritual bankbook of life can be restored and that is through our own efforts.

Nothing in the whole of Creation has ever been beyond the reach of God’s will and power. When human spirits with their accompanying souls first descends into physicality, their earthly self is let loose and put fully in charge. The drives and urges of this part of our nature take us ever deeper into experiencing our lower and lowest aspects. This continues until we reach the evolutionary point when the Divine spark in our heart begins to stir from its slumber, and our Highest or God Self attempts to start guiding us from within. In the course of many lifetimes this part of our nature slowly but surely grows stronger. This continues until it finally takes over our whole being and the grace of God Him/Herself, from the very core of our own being, shows us how to walk hand in hand with the Angels, ever upwards and onwards onto the higher and ultimately the highest levels of life. 

The old saying that knowledge is power is true. As soon as we are capable of using the spiritual wisdom that comes our way creatively, it can set us free. As soon as we grasp that considering one lifetime on its own will never get us anywhere, our knowledge becomes our liberator. However, for as long as our nose still remains firmly glued to the realities of Earth life and the limited horizons of its religions, God’s truth and with it the greater picture have to remain hidden to our eyes. 

However, when we are beginning to awaken to our true nature we gradually become capable of rising above the concerns of Earth life by flying on the wings of God’s eternal wisdom and truth, and we recognise why it had to remain hidden for so long behind the surface words of the old sacred texts of our world. The greater picture then reveals itself to us quite clearly and with it the beauty and wonder of God’s great plan, in which all of us have their allocated space and role to play. We understand the significance of myths and legends, for example the one of Arachne, the sacred spider of Greek mythology. She is said to have been weaving the marvellous web of life since long before our race first appeared on the Earth and that she will forever continue to construct her web in all its majesty and splendour. 

Our knowledge empowers us to set ourselves free from the religious slavery of the past, and it can do the same for anybody else whose time of waking up from their spiritual slumber has come. When we have become aware of or true nature and all this entails, we no longer look through a magnifying glass at anybody’s earthly personality, even when it comes to people like Ghandi and Hitler. We are doing this because we now appreciate that considering their character and behaviour for one single lifetime only will never get us anywhere in our search for God’s wisdom and truth, which as sure as houses lies behind the actions and motivations of these two men, the same as everybody else’s. 

To grasp the purpose and meaning of someone’s life, we now bear in mind which kind of lessons they may have had to deal with in past lifetimes and especially their most recent one. Peering beyond the end of our noses, we ponder on what the future could be holding in store for them. That is also what we do each time we try to foresee the possible destiny of our race and our whole world, and the role each one of us individuals could be required to play in the end. We appreciate that only through considering the whole of someone’s evolutionary pathway, as well as that of our race and world as a whole, not merely over one single lifetime but countless ones, it becomes possible to find the forgiveness for ourselves and each other that is required at the end of every human spirit and soul’s earthly education. 

For as long as our inner perception is closed to the higher realities of the spiritual background of life, in my view finding forgiveness that truly comes from the heart for someone is impossible. Only with the awakening of our higher nature dawns the realisation that pardoning someone for their misdeeds does not mean condoning them, only what they did. As soon as feelings like love and compassion come alive in us, we discover for ourselves why it has been said that love understands all and forgives all. When we understand and learn to love, forgiveness grows quite naturally upon hearing or reading about humankind’s suffering anywhere in our world. It then dawns on us why the Jesus legend tells us that the Master wept for the love of humankind. 

This also happens to us on our road to mastering the earthly plane, because our vibrations become higher and our sensitivity to other people’s feelings increases. From time to time being moved to tears when we witness the suffering and misery human beings to this day are creating for each other is part of the road to Mastership. On such occasions something stirs inside and reminds us that in previous lifetimes we too did the things they are doing now. That’s when we feel an increasing urge to do something to alleviate humankind’s struggle and do as much as we can to bring it to its natural end. 

If you are feeling this way, don’t overdo things in your eagerness to help. Quietly speak your truth, sow the seeds that are at your disposal, then step back and trust God and the Angels to do the rest. Those who are ready for what you have to give will understand. The others will follow suit when their time for it has come.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

A very complex message Cj... One that takes a spiritually mature person to grasp... unfortunately, I am not quite there ... yet...  but I am working on it...Beautiful words, beautiful thoughts...but it feels impossible to reach that level of trust... and faith.  Thanks my friend... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*God’s Will Is Known Within*
​ 
It has been said that the Will of God is known within, but what a long time it seems to have taken for humankind to realise that this saying is an indication that the will of God is known to us because God is part of us. Saying that this is so is all very well, but where is God? Ever more of us by now are aware of who or what our Creator is and where S/He dwells, namely in everybody’s heart, and that all of us are the Great Father/Mother’s children of the Earth and young Gods in the making. One cannot help marvelling at what a long way humankind has come on its evolutionary pathway and how truly blessed we are to be around at this very special time.

Our intuition and inner guide is the living God within. Its task it is to keep us safe by steering us through the rapids of Earth life with the help of Its wisdom that dwells in the innermost core of everyone’s being. As God is no outside force but an integral part of our own nature, there no longer is the need for anyone to run around endlessly and in decreasing circles, like chickens with their heads chopped off, ostentatiously ‘doing good’. The more highly evolved, spiritually open and aware we become and once again realise our true nature, the more powerfully we feel a deep inner desire simply to be a good  person. 

The knowledge that every life, including ours, has a special meaning and fulfils a higher purpose, makes us kinder and more loving, respectful, tolerant and considerate towards our own needs as well as those of others. When we reach this evolutionary point, we no longer find it difficult to look for and find the good in all people and situations. And whenever the need for it arises, we freely and willingly choose the way less travelled and ignore the easy options, for the simple reason that our inner guru now tells which route is the right one for us. 

We now appreciate that God’s Kingdom can only establish itself on the Earth plane when ever more of us increasingly do their share of making our planet a better place for all its inhabitants. And so, we roll up our sleeves – metaphorically speaking – and get to work. We rest safely in the knowledge that any contribution, no matter how small, does make a difference, and that in due course, our joint efforts will take every one of God’s children of the Earth back into the conscious awareness of their true nature and the responsibilities this entails. Ever more willingly we follow the guidance we receive through the world of our feelings, as it rises from the innermost core of our being into our conscious awareness. 

This is the only authority in the whole of Creation that can show us what is good, right and just for ourselves as well as for our whole world, and we gladly pay attention to what it has to say. Unflinchingly and unselfishly, we take positive actions that are based on our natural inclinations and follow our highest dreams, ideals and inspirations. We do so happily because we know that this is our inner teacher’s way of guiding us into fulfilling our highest potential. This is how every soul’s Highest or God Self wishes to assist its earthly counterpart to bring forth and manifest its own finest characteristics. The small earthly self of us and our world inherits these from our counterpart on the highest levels of life, the Heavens. Making them a reality in Earth life means that we are bringing God’s kingdom down the Earth and that is our race’s homecoming into the oneness with God and all life. 

Every conscious effort one of us makes at being good, not because out of fear of  retribution or hope for some kind of recompense, but simply because of wishing to express our higher nature in all our endeavours, even the smallest ones.  Because on the inner level all life is one, everything that is done for one of us is done for all and when we are healing, all life is doing the same. And each time one of us earthlings progresses on their evolutionary homeward bound journey, our whole race and even our planet and everything it holds in its loving embrace moves forwards and upwards with us.

The Universe’s hopes, dreams and aims in truth are our own. The realisation of this in the end encourages the small and frightened earthly self to gradually surrender every last shred of its selfishness and fears, as it merges ever more with its Highest Self, the Christ Spirit. Each time this happens for one more of us, the story of the resurrection is coming true. It can take a long time, sometimes decades, for the lower self to die on the cross, the oldest symbol of our earthly existence, until the Christ Self can finally take over its whole being. Its Spirit then rises from being incarcerated and entombed in the atoms of another human physical body. As its cells increasingly fill with the Christ light, they are restored and regenerated to normal healthy functioning. 

This is how the ancient prophecy that a being would appear in our world, to heal everybody’s wounds, make good our sins and save us all, at last comes true and is fulfilled. The Age of Aquarius is going to bring us ever more of the revelations of God’s truth. From the evidence it has already provided us with it is clear to see that the long promised healer, saviour and redeemer is the Christ Spirit in every human heart and the heart and soul of our whole world. It could never have been a man by the name of Jesus, a Christed one, half God and half human, just the same as we are.

George Eliot had this to say: ‘Our finest hope is [our] finest memory.’ I believe that by this she meant the shedding of our lower earthly nature and reawakening into the awareness of who and what we truly are and always have been: part of God, at one with God and the same as God – nothing but goodness and light. To me, this in a nutshell is the meaning of the Master Jesus’ dying on the cross and his subsequent resurrection. Someone wrote to me the other day: ‘I am silent in the face of your in my view negative references to Jesus in your writings. Were you there?’ In case you too are wondering about this, here is my response: ‘In reply that question, the one who is writing through me, my Highest Self, in whom we are all one, said: ‘No, you were not there, because the events described in the Jesus legend never took place in the realities of Earth life. If they had, you could have been there.’

Wikipedia has the following to say about the legend and its gospels. A gospel is an account describing the life, death and resurrection of Jesus of Nazareth. The most widely known examples are the four canonical gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John, but the term is also used to refer to apocryphal gospels, non-canonical gospels, Jewish-Christian gospels, and Gnostic gospels. Christianity places a high value on the four canonical gospels, which it considers to be a revelation from God and central to its belief system. Christianity traditionally teaches that the four canonical gospels are an accurate and authoritative representation of the life of Jesus. But more liberal churches and many scholars believe that not everything contained in the gospels is historically reliable. For example, according to Linda Woodhead ‘the gospels’ birth and resurrection narratives can be explained as attempts to fit Jesus’ life into the logic of Jewish expectations.’ 

What is so terrible in accepting that the Jesus story is a legend, when something much more beautiful and profound, kind and loving, simple and realistic – as well as yes, down to Earth –, is on offer in exchange for the weltering in the gore of the Jesus tale? To appeal to the public and capture people’s imagination, it was painted on a vast canvas in the style of the great classical tragedy tradition of Greek antiquity. This is not surprising because the writers were Jewish people who were steeped in the Greek culture. You don’t have to take my word for it that God’s truth really is hidden behind the words of the Gospels. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’, in this context especially pages 229-231. See the link at the end of this paragraph. Ask the wise one within you whether any of what is written there and in my jottings is true and right for you, and listen carefully to its reply. 

If you, my dear reader, are one of the Doubting Thomases ‘out there’, I have a few questions for you: ‘Are you seriously interested in finding God’s truth? Do you wish that our world should become a more peaceful and enjoyable place for all, where the people of all nations live together in peace and harmony, where exploitation, greed and over-consumption, violence and crime are no longer known? If you do want these things to happen, welcome to the club of the believers that with the help and the will of God and the Angels anything can be done. The only condition for joining our fellowship is the love in your heart for all of humankind, our world and its Creator and the Angels, who bring us into being and take us out of it, and between these two take good care of us and make our earthly existence bearable.

And if you would like confirmation that what I am telling you here and in any other part of my writings is true, consult with your inner teacher the living God within, the Christ Spirit. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who knows the answer to all our questions and doesn’t charge anything for its services. From ‘The Milk Is White’ comes the following warning: ‘It is important to be aware that there are many souls incarnate who are misguided, because they have not yet overcome their selfish desires and present themselves to us as Gurus and Masters and seek our allegiance and all that entails. Others have the spiritual knowledge but because they do not live that knowledge mislead themselves into using it for selfish purposes. Hence independent thought is very important. ‘By their actions you may judge them’ and ‘Beware the priest who is also a businessman’ is wise counsel to keep in mind.

‘There are others who, with the best of intentions, try to convince us that the texts on which they rely are the only true one. Sadly this ignorance demonstrates a lack of understanding of the Truth. Some present for our acceptance and salvation what may be likened to a beautiful bonsai – a plant whose shape is contrived, whose roots do not probe deeply and whose branches are low and do not reach into the ethers. In making any choices we should be aware that a rope incorrectly knotted is difficult to undo.’

​Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’
 
[*=center]‘Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center] ‘From Losing Faith To Finding Renewed Faith’ 

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:apathy:  I hope you are right.. I think you probably are though Cj... Peace always... and Thank you. Beautiful words...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Religion Of The New Age*
​ 
My dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always. 

The more your perception of life changes and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light. Responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy. 
 There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:   My perception of life IS constantly changing Cj...... I guess growing up isn't ALL bad... lol...  Thank you for your beautiful words... peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

Extract from ‘How Did Everything Begin?’
​ 
Spirit alone can create matter and matter can never be separate from spirit. Every cell and atom is not only imbued with spirit, it *is *spirit. Because the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the God, is spirit and therefore abstract and invisible to earthly eyes, one could say that God is formless.  Everything that has taken on some kind of a form represents His feminine counterpart, the Goddess. The two are inseparable and their all-consciousness contains the most beautiful and perfect forms that the Creator imagination can conceive. In Earth terms such an ideal shape may take a very long time to manifest itself. But from the moment when its creation begins, it will always show itself in some form of expression. In the long course of its evolution the perfect form increasingly comes into being, until it has reached such beauty and glory that it is hard for human minds to visualise. 

All life forms on our planet are still in quite a crude state. But, as our spirit and soul advance on the evolutionary spiral of life, they – the same as you and me and everybody else – will move on to more and more advanced levels of life and evolve into something much more beautiful than at present is possible on our planet. No original design is ever withdrawn. Each one is constantly being worked on and improved. Therefore, if the ideal something we long for is still missing here, as long as we follow our inner guidance, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation will eventually help us find it.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Is There A God?’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:sunny:Fabulous ... perfect thought for today Cj... Thanks my friend.. Hope you are having a wonderful day... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Lord’s Prayer*

Now I sit me down in school,
Where praying is against the rule,
For this great nation under God,
Finds mention of Him very odd.

If scripture now the class recites,
It violates the Bill of Rights.
And anytime my head I bow
Becomes a Federal matter now.

Our hair can be purple, orange or green,
That’s no offense; it’s a freedom scene.
The law is specific, the law is precise.
Prayers spoken aloud are a serious vice.

For praying in a public hall
Might offend someone with no faith at all.
In silence alone we must meditate,
God’s name is prohibited by the State.

We’re allowed to cuss and dress like freaks,
And pierce our noses, tongues and cheeks.
They’ve outlawed guns, but first the Bible.
To quote the Good Book makes me liable.

We can elect a pregnant Senior Queen,
And the ‘unwed daddy,’ our Senior King.
It’s ‘inappropriate’ to teach right from wrong,
We’re taught that such ‘judgments’ do not belong.

We can get our condoms and birth controls,
Study witchcraft, vampires and totem poles,
But the Ten Commandments are not allowed,
No word of God must reach this crowd.

It’s scary here I must confess,
When chaos reigns and school’s a mess.
So, Lord, this silent plea I make:
Should I be shot, my soul please take!

Amen before my Father.

Written by a fifteen year old in Minnesota, USA

​School prayer in its common usage refers to state-sanctioned and/or mandatory prayer by students in public schools. Depending on the country and type of school, state-sponsored prayer may be required, permitted or prohibited. Countries which prohibit or limit school prayer often differ in their reasons for doing so. 

 In the United States, school prayer cannot be required of students in accordance with the Establishment Clause of the First Amendment to the United States Constitution. In Canada, school prayer is disallowed under the concept of Freedom of Conscience, as outlined in the Canadian Charter on Rights & Fundamental Freedoms. School prayer is disallowed in France as a byproduct of its status as a laïcist (religiously neutral) nation. Countries that allow or require school and other state-sponsored prayer include Greece, Iran, Australia, Italy and the United Kingdom.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Finding Peace Of Mind*
​ 
1) Stop meddling with other people’s business: 

 Most of us create our own problems by interfering too much in other people’s affairs. We do so to our detriment if somehow we have convinced ourselves that our way is better than somebody else’s and that our logic is a perfect one, and that those who do not conform to our thinking must be criticised and steered in the right direction, namely ours. This kind of thinking shows no respect for the other’s individuality and their intuition, through which the living God within each one of us tells us what is right or wrong, in any given situation. There is no way that someone else can reliably know what that is.

God created each one of us to be unique and special. That is why no two human beings can think or act exactly the same way. Showing love and compassion to someone else’s suffering, whilst carefully minding our own business at the same time, does wonders for our inner state of mind. Lend a sympathetic ear and listen attentively to what the other one has to say, offer them a shoulder to cry on, but resist the temptation to give advice, unless it has been asked for. 

2) Forgive:

Love can only flourish where there is an equal measure of giving and taking, as well as the willingness of both parties to forgive. Forgiveness is the most powerful tool for finding peace of mind. There is no point in developing ill feelings for and nurturing grievances against those who insult or harm us. These things may result in loss of sleep, development of stomach ulcers and also high blood pressure. 

Once an insult or injury has been done, unless we forgive the perpetrator, nourishing grievances may go on until we finally do so, because our inner self is likely to remind us that an unresolved issue is waiting to be attended to. It is more constructive by far not to waste our precious time on such trifles, but to learn something from every experience, then to forgive, as that frees us to move on to different ones.

3) Do not crave recognition:  

 The selfishness that is inherent in the character make-up of every human soul is a natural part of the Divine gift of the survival instinct. The older and more experienced the soul becomes, i.e. the more times it has travelled round the zodiac and taken part in the whole gamut of human experiences that are the essential ingredient of our earthly education, the more this selfishness is shed. Until the soul’s enthusiasm is increasingly fired by altruistic and higher motifs for the good of all humankind, instead for the glorification of the self, takes many lifetimes. So, don’t be disappointed when many still react in overly selfish ways. 

Don’t be too harsh on anyone, but give thanks and praise to God and the Angels that you have left behind that particular educational phase. Refuse to sit in judgement over anyone, for the simple reason that you know how unwise this is. Your most important lesson now is the practice of showing love and tolerance in all your daily encounters. Attend to it diligently and bear in mind that every person we meet can teach us something. This is particularly true for those who behave unpleasantly towards us. Because we all have everything within, we all have to experience every single one of the expressions of our lower earthly nature, before the ascent into developing the higher and highest aspects of our nature can begin. The blatant selfishness, greed, jealousy and cruelty that some are displaying show those who are already climbing the spiritual mountain how they no longer want to be.

Don’t kill yourself by striving for any kind of recognition; when you have worked hard enough and therefore deserve it, it will come on its own. Patiently, willingly and lovingly do what you have to do to the best of your ability, with honesty and integrity, then hand your work over to God and the Angels and let them do the rest.

4) Forget about being jealous of other people’s achievements:  

 Nothing disturbs our peace of mind as much as jealousy, when in truth there is never any need for it. Any success that crowns someone’s efforts on the Earth plane has to be worked for very hard at some stage. No success ever falls into anyone’s lap, although on the surface of earthly life this may often appear to be the case, there is no such thing spiritually. Accomplishments have to earned, if this did not happen during someone’s present lifetime, then it is due to the credits its soul has brought with it into this lifetime in the spiritual ledger that accompanies each one of us during the whole course of our evolution. Peace of mind comes through knowing and accepting that all things on our present level of life can only happen for karmic reasons. So, make your peace with the Universe and say: ‘Thy will be done, not mine! Success will come to me, but in Thy time, not mine!’

From the spiritual point of view – the most important one of all – the outcome of every effort we make depends not only on the karmic aspect of what we have brought with us in our spiritual ledger into present lifetime from previous ones, on the credit as well as the debit side. Our inner motivations are of equal importance. What are we hoping to achieve? Are we hoping for material gains and that our enterprise turns into a money-spinning one? 

Or are we looking towards our inner guidance to be shown how we can do our share of being about the Father’s business by altruistically serving life on the Earth plane and the One who created it? For example, the suffering of humankind can be alleviated by releasing ever more of us from the dungeon of ignorance and false beliefs, to get us all that bit nearer to the end to the suffering that these things have created for us and our world?  As long as we pay attention to what rises from within by doing the things we naturally feel drawn to, we are sure to find what is rightfully ours. 

Don’t expect the world to change to accommodate you. Instead, change your character so you fit better into our world. 

 
If you try to change the environment single-handedly, the chances are you will fail. Peace of mind comes through changing ourselves and finding a different perception of our world and our place in it. Through learning to love and accept our world the way it is, an environment we previously perceived to be unfriendly and hostile, can mysteriously change and become more congenial and harmonious.

5) Change the things you can and accept and endure with patience the ones you cannot: 

 In this way a disadvantage can be turned into an advantage. Every day we all have to tackle inconveniences, ailments, irritations and accidents that are beyond our control. If we cannot control such things or change them, we need to cheerfully and patiently endure them. Proving to ourselves and our world that this is possible helps us to grow in patience, inner strength and willpower, as well as wisdom and understanding.

6) Know and accept your limitations: 

 Many take on more responsibilities than they are capable of carrying out. It is essential to know our limitations and refuse to take on additional loads that create nothing but stress for us. 

7) Meditate regularly: 

 Peace of mind can only be gained through reducing our engagements in the material world and spending more time in our inner world. Prayers, meditations, quiet reflections and inner dialogues with our Highest Self, the living God within, soothe and calm the mind. Let Him/Her be your teacher and guide. This is the only place in the whole wide world where truth can be found and where you can safely put all the questions you have always wanted to ask and to which no-one ever seemed to know the right and full answers. 

Learn to pay attention to the responses that rise from the very core of your own being at all times. Be patient because this hardly ever happens straight away. Stay as peaceful as you can through resting safely in the knowledge that the answers you are seeking will come. I am one of those who do this by writing down the impressions and ideas that come forth. You might like to try it and maybe amaze yourself at all the things you did not know you knew or rather about the knowledge that rises this way into your consciousness from within the core of your own being. 

Meditation calms the mind and diminishes the amount of thoughts that makes it restless. The less cluttered our minds are with everyday thoughts and inner chatter, the greater peace of mind can be achieved.  If you meditate earnestly for half an hour every day, your mind is likely to be more peaceful and not as easily disturbed for the rest of that day. Even if you can only spare five or ten minutes each day, benefits can be reaped; it is helpful to gradually increase these periods. Meditation does not interfere with our daily work. On the contrary, it increases our efficiency and we can produce better results in less time.

8) Find the right food for your earthly mind: 

 It would be all too simplistic to say that an empty mind is the devil’s workshop and that all evil actions start in vacant minds. The earthly mind was given to us for good purpose and we are responsible for what we allow our minds to be filled with. Concentrate on that which is positive and worthwhile. Take up an interesting hobby and do things that hold your attention. 

Regularly take stock of your life and decide what you truly value and what is worth more to you: money or peace of mind. Some work and hobbies, for example that of the social or spiritual kind may not always earn you more money, but it will bring you a sense of fulfilment and achievement. 

Stop procrastinating and never regret anything, but gratefully learn something from every experience that comes your way, so that through it you may grow more heaven-tall.  

 Too much time is wasted by endlessly wondering: ‘Should I or should I not?’ Days, weeks, months and years may elapse fruitlessly through this kind of futile mental debating. Learn to go with the flow of your life and respond to the promptings you receive from the Universe and your inner teacher and guide. Accept that the future is not ours to see and that what will be, will be. Forget about planning everything and use affirmations like: ‘That which is for my highest good and my greatest joy is now drawn to me, in perfect ways!’ Then step back to see what the Universe may wish to bring you. Follow Its guidance and seize the opportunities when they come your way. One step at a time, go forwards and give of your best, resting safely in the knowledge that the Universal laws will ensure that only the best can return to you. 

Whenever you try something new, it does not really matter whether you succeed or fail. So long as you learn something and make another attempt, if need be many times over, you will succeed in the end. Sitting back and worrying will get you nowhere, but learning from your mistakes and not unnecessarily brooding on the past does. Instead of spending time on regrets and crying over spilt milk, show your willingness to the Universe to cheerfully and courageously move on to new experiences.

At all times, rest safely in the knowledge that your Highest Self is guiding and protecting you. If you but ask, it will show you how your consciousness can expand and your wisdom and understanding of life grow through everything that comes your way.

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

2, 5, and 6.... feels impossible ... especially 2... That's a realllllyyy hard one Cj... Thanks for sharing... Peace..


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims*

Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
May the radiance of Your Power and Strength 
Flow freely into us and our world and especially into 
All who are affected by natural disasters, 
In particular those who died in the
Earthquakes in Haiti, Chile and Nepal,
As well as flooding and landslides.

Grant us and our world the gift of Your love, 
So that together with You and the Angels.
Please help us to lift the souls of those 
Who through these events found their way back 
Home into the world of light, 
Not on their own, but on the blessing, healing and helping 
Hands of the Rescuing Angels, who ensure that
The spirits and souls of the victims securely rest 
Forever in Your loving embrace,
The same as all of us do,
As none will ever be forgotten or left behind.

May Your Divine courage and strength 
Flow into the survivors on this plane of our world,
And also into those who are tending to the sick and wounded
In mind, body, spirit and soul. 
In the name of love we ask these things from You,
And for the sake of the blessing and healing 
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The True Cause Of All Disasters*
​ 
What are we to make of natural events like the catastrophic earthquakes  and tsunamis that every so often strike our world, as well as the  man-made disasters like those of New York 9/11 and London 7/7/2005, and  all the other catastrophes that have taken place in the past? I believe  that they – the natural ones and those brought about by humankind – can  only be explained and understood from the viewpoint of the Karma and  destiny of our whole world. My intuitive inner guidance tells me that  natural disasters and acts of terrorism alike can only be understood in  the context of lessons we and our world have to learn. The wisdom and  understanding garnered from them becomes the property of humankind’s  collective soul consciousness, which is an integral part of the soul of  the whole of Creation.

The White Eagle group of guides teaches that there are five Universal laws. 



Reincarnation 
Cause and Effect 
Opportunity 
Correspondences 
Compensation (Equilibrium and Balance) 
 
The law of cause and effect is the law of Karma. This law decrees that  every cause has its effect and that every effect must have a cause, and  that everything in due course has to return to its source. In accordance  with this law, all things in the world around us is there for a  specific reason and originates from someone’s inner or mental world. The  essence of thought power is that every single thought, word and/or  action sets something in motion, which in the fullness of time  materialises in our environment. 

Wise ones know that if we, individually and collectively, wish to become  the masters of our destiny, every human soul eventually has to learn to  take charge of their earthly minds. They accept that everything that  exists and happens in this world is there for good purpose and appears  for karmic reasons, i.e. at some stage it was created by one or all of  us on the mental level. All wars, disasters and mishaps of any kind on  the physical plane, no matter how great or small the events may be, are  the result of human ignorance. Their only causes are the destructive  thought patterns that over time establish themselves ever more  powerfully on the mental level, for as long as the small earthly self  still lacks an understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life  that operate behind its outer shell, the world of appearances. Until the  earthly self wakes up to its true reality and starts to consciously  control its thought processes, there is nothing to protect any one of us  against the destructiveness of feelings like hatred, greed, distrust  and personal power-seeking. 

Regardless of how uncomfortable many people to this day feel with this  concept, the gruesome incidents taking place in the present are caused  by the same thinking patterns, which the human race individually and  collectively nurtured in its bosom, in this lifetime and all those of  the past. Realising this, the wise ones in our midst refuse to think or  speak of good or bad fortune, chances, accidents and coincidences. They  are aware that such things do not exist on the physical plane of life  and do their best to help others to grasp what truly is at stake for  humankind and where the future for all of us lies. 

Clearly then, the world around us is but a mirror of that which is  happening on the inner levels of life and before anything can appear on  the Earth plane, it has to be created on the inner mental plane. Knowing  that, it stands to reason that at times of great disasters like the one  that took place in Japan, March 2011, when this article was written,  some gigantic shifts of consciousness are bound to have taken place on  the inner level. As water relates to the emotional level, this  particular shaking up of the inner consciousness of our race must have  been followed by the sweeping away of huge amounts of the debris of  false beliefs and prejudices, accumulated by our race in the course of  almost certainly millions of lifetimes. 

Bearing this in mind, all the disasters that ever befell our world are  likely to have reflected upheavals and major changes on the inner levels  of human consciousness and of all life. Now that we are becoming more  aware of the spiritual aspects of life and the importance of taking  charge of our thinking, events like the above mentioned one most  powerfully drive the message home of the oneness of all life and how, on  its inner level, we are all one and belong together. That undoubtedly  is why such waves of compassion and love, as huge as the water masses of  the Tsunamis themselves, go out to those afflicted by natural and  man-made disasters, as soon as the news about them reaches the outside  world. The heart-warming, overwhelming response from the rest of our  world to those who are suffering reflects clearly our inner connection  with each other and all life. Whether we are as yet aware of this or  not, it is there and we all react to it in some way or another.

It is interesting in this context to reflect on the significance of the  arrival of the Cassini Mission space probe on Saturn’s moon Titan, in  the context of the 2004 Tsunami. To those who have eyes and see and ears  to listen within and without, the probe going into the orbit of Titan  at 2am on Christmas Day 2004, also had special meaning. Was the  Universe, through our environment, trying to give us a message and draw  the attention of our world to the titanic destructive forces of nature?  These same forces are contained in each one of us, because we are part  of God, as much as God is part of us. These forces have to be understood  and mastered by us, individually and collectively, if peace is to come  to us and our world, at long last.

Nobody in their right senses would expect humankind to be able to do  this on its own. I hope I shall be forgiven for repeating myself, but it  cannot be stressed too much that with the help and the will of God all  things are possible. After all, the purpose of our finding ourselves in  our present existence is that we should learn to ask for and then trust  the co-operation of the Highest beings, gratefully accepting their  guidance. They are in charge of everything in our world, including us  and they know God’s will and plan so much better than we could ever hope  to do. They alone can teach us how to uplift and transmute the dark and  destructive forces within us and our world into blessing and healing  energy to be used for the Highest good of the whole of Creation.

To paraphrase the Buddha, we are shaped by our thoughts and we become  what we think. When we have cleansed our earthly minds of all  destructive and negative thought patterns and we have become a channel  of light and the willing servant of our Highest or God Self, the Christ  within, Divine joy, happiness and laughter fill our soul. They follow us  like a shadow that never leaves and the necessity for further lifetimes  in physicality has drawn to its close.  

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Sowing The Wind’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*All Things Are Possible*

With the help and the will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And to work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again for selfish purposes.

May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen
​ 
Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This force wants all its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of humankind also is love, as from love we once came and into the state of love all of us in the end return. Any unloving thought, word and/or action is a transgression of this law, which in due course returns to its sender. It has to be made good and redeemed by the offender in some form, at some stage in their evolutionary development. Any act of aggression, terrorism and war – irrespective under what name it may present itself to our world – is a breaking of the law and a crime against humankind, Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.

From the moment of its creation, the human race has been growing slowly but surely in wisdom and understanding of its own character, the nature of its world and its God. That’s how, in the natural course of our evolution, we also have moved forwards from the more profound understanding of these things that for example the Native Americans had. Thus, we know by now that everything that exists in our world in the final analysis has been created by us. Even the weather, the tsunamis and hurricanes are outer reflections of happenings on the inner plane of life. The Earth is a living and breathing spiritual being, the outer manifestation of all that takes place within. She is indeed Gaia Sagrada, the sacred Earth, as she is known by the natives of the high Andes. She too is only temporarily encased in matter, the same as we presently are. Even if Earth’s physical form has already existed for billions of years, it has always remained in a state of transition. As ever more of her human children become aware of their true nature as beings of love and light, she gradually transforms herself into a planet of Light. 

In the final analysis, the true cause of all disasters is the temporary forgetting of our true nature and the reason why we are on the Earth plane. But, rejoice! Ever more are rising from their spiritual slumbers and the likes of you and I, the same as everybody else, are here to help them with this, as much as we can and with whatever gifts and talents the Universe has bestowed upon us. We need to help them become aware that every evil that still exists in our world is a test and a valuable opportunity for those aspiring to become healers and light workers in their own right. They need to know that our reactions to all situations reveal the degree of spiritual maturity a soul has reached at any given time. This is how those in charge of our race on the higher and highest levels of life are constantly testing every one of us, wherever we may find ourselves. 

So, when disasters are caused by human intervention, a great deal is revealed by a person’s readiness to lift all concerned – and I mean everybody and especially the perpetrators – into the light of the Highest Star, the Sun above the Sun, who loves and cares for every one of its creations. Events of this nature present all of us with special openings for reaching out ever more for the helping hand of God and the Angels, so that through us our world and everything that shares it with us can be blessed and healed. That’s what learning to walk hand in hand with God and the Angels means.

Only through constant practice of anything can we hope to get better at something. This is also true when it comes to learning to live once more in total trust that we and our world and all it contains is safe in God’s hand. The Angels really do know the will of God and the way each one of us needs to walk, as well as the task that is uniquely ours. As healers we are required to rise above the clouds of our earthly existence, especially when the going gets tough. Earth life means to teach humankind how to fly on the wings of the nuggets of truth that are hiding behind the spiritual wisdom of works like the Bible, the Koran, the Torah and White Eagle’s teachings – to name a few. As there is no preference, they are listed in alphabetical order. Wise ones are aware that it is in the nature of spiritual wisdom that book knowledge on its own is of no use whatsoever. It will remain dead until we ourselves bring it alive by applying it to every aspect of our daily lives.  

In my view, nothing builds up human faith in the goodness of this life as regularly contemplating in our prayers and meditations the fact that in spite of all the nasty things that are happening occasionally, it is still a wonderful and beautiful world which God created so that all His/Her creatures should learn to co-exist peacefully and harmoniously, so that its life can be enjoyed by all. It is a great gift and a privilege to be allowed to take an active and conscious part in the spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Our task as light workers is to focus on overcoming the temptation of indulging in negative thought patterns that dwell on the darkness of the ignorance that to this day is very strong in our world.

The darkness and sadness, fears and anxieties, suffering and pain of the past and present of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms are waiting to be lifted into and absorbed by the radiance of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. This is the only place in the whole of Creation where they can be uplifted and transmuted into beneficial energies that flow back into our world for the healing and redemption of all life. The symbol of this star on the Earth plane is the six-pointed star. The lower triangle represents to whole and healed human soul who has been reunited with its Highest Self, the upper triangle. This is achieved by constantly working together, so that the earthly and Divine energies ever more mix and mingle. Every individual soul has to ask for itself for the guidance and protection of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels. They alone can show and teach us how this task should be carried out, in accordance with the will and wishes of the Highest, as well as our own. And that’s  how, in the fullness of time, every one of us will gradually grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Power Of Prayer*

From Ruth Ryden’s Newsletter December 2012
Channelled by Ruth Ryden from the Masters, a group of spirit guides.
Intuitively edited by Aquarius
With the author’s kind permission.
​ 
Many of you are aware by now that with the help and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners made straight and mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved. Why should this be so and how can you safely take part in this? Prayers are a most potent force, therefore you need to be careful what you pray for. Every prayer is heard and replied to. It’s just that sometimes for your own good and protection the answer has to be: ‘No!’ 

All thoughts consist of creative energy and prayer is a thought form that is supercharged with it. By learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains can be moved, as your Bible tells you. This supposedly symbolic statement was not symbolic at all. It was given to make humankind realise that the connection between beings who are currently encased in matter and the Divine Universal Power is a fact. Every human being has the ability to change their life and pathway through praying correctly for what is needed or desired, whether this is for their own personal or global good. 

As children of the Highest and young Gods in the making, you are co-creators with God. The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to create or change something, anything, your first step is to bring forth a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision of what you wish to bring into being. You need a clear and concise awareness of what is needed, so that your request can be made with the full focus of your mind on your sincere desire to connect with the great Father/Mother of all life. 

God’s children of the Earth were created so that each should grow from their own experiences and develop into creatures who can think for themselves, learn how to give and receive love wisely. Each has to walk the path they themselves have chosen to expand their consciousness and bring knowledge to their souls. It pleases your Creator when another one of you develops the knack of thinking creatively, at all times, in the same way the accomplishments of your children delight you. God should be loved and respected, safe in the knowledge and acceptance of Its omnipotence, omniscience and omnipresence, love and protection for all Its creatures.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend was meant to be a simple pattern of prayer for all people, not just something to be said over and over without thought or feeling, because the people did not know how to pray when the myth came into being. The time now has come for all humankind to learn how to pray with power and the inner confidence that prayer has the power to perform miracles, as and when they are required. Infinite possibilities are constantly being created as the days of every individual life project themselves into the time and space around you. Opportunities are constantly created when you have to make small or large decisions. They are created either by you personally or by the collective consciousness of humankind.

Now, on a blank piece of paper, draw a small image. Draw lines going out from it and then lines branching off from each other, as many as you feel comfortable with. Think of something you want to do, perhaps are afraid to do or of circumstances that will require a major decision from you in the near future. On each of the first main path lines, write some possible decisions you may have been thinking of, as many as possible. Think through the response, the effects and/or consequences that result from each thought or action onto the branching lines. This can be a most enlightening experience, even if it takes a little time. After such an exercise, it may become very clear what you really want to do, even if initially it seemed too difficult, maybe almost impossible. Here is where praying in the proper manner comes in. 



Set aside a period of quiet time. Let all other thoughts and concerns go and tell your conscious mind to give you a break. Prepare your body to be still and comfortable. 
 
 


Ask your Highest Self, the living God within, for guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise decisions and requests only.  
 


Determine exactly and explicitly what it is you wish to pray for, then call upon the Angels of healing and peace to draw close and advise you about the right way of going about it.  
 


All along and as far as possible, the Universe has always allowed each one of you to manifest whatever your hearts truly desire. But, now that you are growing into spiritual adulthood, you need to come to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that everything must return to its source, including every one of your thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find its way back to you. That’s why we ask you to be extra careful when you desire something. Should you fail to choose wisely, there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach you the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the object(s) of your desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways.  
 


The Universe knows all your true needs and is ready to fulfil them at any given time. So, before going any further, acknowledge that the possibility of your present need or desire is already anticipated and merely waiting to be created for you.  
 


Visualise the object, the event, the desire, the healing, the better relationship, whatever you badly want, very clearly and picture it as a reality that already exists. This is the important part – there should be no negative thought going with this visualisation – you must absolutely believe and accept it. 
 


Thank the Creator, in whatever form you worship It, for providing that which you need and accept that it will be forthcoming in ways that are not always imagined in humankind’s limited spiritual sight. 
 


You have made the connection and acknowledged that what you have prayed for will be attended to. Go about your life as usual, safe in the knowledge that changes will come in your life.  
 


Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified into a form that will benefit the recipient. In other words, you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with the great Father/Mother of all life. If need be, your request will be changed into a course of action that is helpful and non-destructive to the recipient. 
 


As far as healing is concerned, instead of asking for it in selfish ways, wise ones pray that it should be for the highest good and the greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of your whole world. They can afford to do so because they rest safely in the knowledge that what is done for one is done for all. Therefore, they know that when their world is healing, they themselves are healing, too. 

Using the same prayer formula, either alone or in groups, the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions caused by wrong thinking patterns, the mind bending and brainwashing that have been part of Earth life for such a long time can also be changed. The power needed to facilitate drastic alterations in the thinking of the mass of people lies within each one of you, although at present you may find this hard to believe. When one person reaches out to another, no matter where they are situated, an energy link is created. 

You can focus upon leaders whose greed for self-glorification and personal power is causing much mental, physical and ultimately spiritual harm to their people. This is done by prayerfully touching their minds, particularly their subconscious minds, where their higher consciousness has been barricaded in. Pray and you may eventually be able to watch how these people gradually begin to realise what terrible things they are doing. After a while, they may begin to change their minds and start to act in ways that will stay the hands and armies that were determined to start more wars. With the help and the will of God and the Angels, such things can be achieved, even if only one person acts under their instructions and protection. 

To those of you who are ill, whether with minor colds, the flu or serious diseases, we say this: every cell in your body is a living entity all on its own. All cells respond to the directions of the subconscious mind that keeps the heart beating, the digestive system manufacturing the necessary acids, the muscles contracting and retracting and so forth. You do not have to think about these things, your physical body obeys your mind. This also applies to every part of your body that has become diseased or injured. It will respond and obey the commands of your mind.

To give you an example. If you have a muscle that has hardened and hurts, try the following method of prayer. Focus on the muscle and visualise it as being loose and limp and not painful at all. See yourself walking easily, without stress or pain. Above all, know that this is so and you will experience how, in a matter of minutes, the muscle relaxes and functions properly again. Once you have accomplished something as simple as this, and you have a bad headache, use the same procedure. See the blood vessels in the head as open and freely allowing the blood to flow normally.

When there is a disease, see all of the cells of the body casting off the offending viruses or incompatible foreign cells and returning immediately to bright, healthy patterns. When arthritic crystals build up in your joints, see them as being free and clear, moistened by natural secretions, and without restrictions of any kind. A broken bone can be brought back to strength and normal healthy functioning by visualising it as strong and healthy. All these things are possible. However, you need to be convinced that you have the potential for good mental and physical health and that it is merely waiting to be activated by you. There must be no hesitation or doubt or your prayer cannot be answered. So, when you are unhappy, in want, sorrowful, fearful and ill, maybe all of these things, your present condition needs to be the focus point for re-connecting ever more strongly with God. Concentrate your prayers on all the desirable conditions you want to create. 

Thinking and planning for the future, especially when your thinking is clear and your thoughts are well expressed, are a form of correct prayer. If in this way you form your thoughts prayerfully in your mind, you are preparing yourself for the much more powerful prayer itself. Future plans can be realised without prayers, but once you have re-connected fully with the great mind of the Highest, the Universal Mind,  the Universal help surrounding you increases and sees to it that the necessary opportunities come your way to provide you with your needs. At the same time, you will be protected against interference from unwanted energies and influences. 

Help is available to all human souls at any time when accidents or tragedies occur. All you need to do is ask for it and it will be there for you. All humankind’s prayers are the lifeline of your whole race with your Creator. The most difficult thing is to make wise decisions about what you really want and need. Ask your inner guide and teacher, the living God within, for its advice and follow it. It will never let you down. 

As God’s beloved children, you were created to be receivers as well as givers of all good things. That’s why His/Her love and blessings are continually pouring upon you. All your true needs are known. Yet, whatever any one of you desires with all their heart and soul, no matter how unnecessary it may be for your personal development, it will eventually be granted. It is up to you what you do with it once you have got it. The choice is yours. You may be surprised to find out that this is because your decisions reveal, better than anything else, to the wise ones in charge of you the degree of spiritual maturity you have reached at any given time.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘Creating Abundance’ 
[*=center]‘I Believe’ 
[*=center]‘I Believe In Miracles 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*You Only See One Side Of The Picture*
​ 
The points discussed in the previous chapters on the theme of disasters I found confirmed by a White Eagle teaching under the above heading in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘God sees all sides of the picture, whether in the case of an individual or a nation. When you see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death through violence, you ask: ‘What of the poor soul that is innocent and does not understand the cause of its suffering?’ Indeed, although the mind of the earthly self may be ignorant, every soul has its share of wisdom. If you were able to watch the process of spiritual enlightenment that can take place when someone suffers, you would thank God for the gift of suffering. You would realise it still more if you could watch how such souls pass on to their rewards.

‘In any catastrophe there is ultimate mercy. Compensation is one of the five great laws of life. The compensation behind suffering is soul growth. You do not know the infinite love and mercy of your Creator. Because you only see things with your worldly vision, you do not recognise the tender loving care that provides for all who are suffering, lonely and afraid. Even when you watch a catastrophe, maybe see dead bodies left behind and an empty house, you say: ‘How terrible and shocking such death!’ But you do not know the providence that provides for the souls whose destiny it is to be released from their physical bodies in what may appear to you a terrible manner.

‘The victims themselves do not realise what is happening, but provisions are made for each one. When they have arrived on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your two worlds, all they know is that they are living, moving, breathing in a world that seems identical with the one they dwelled in before. With great tenderness and care they are brought to realise by the wise ones in charge of them that they have left the physical existence. Until they become aware of this, they do not know that they have died. We, your guides in the spirit life, watch these souls continually when they are awakened to this realisation. We see what intense joy and thankfulness they are feeling and expressing that their crossing over has been made so easily. That is their first reaction upon finding themselves in a world that is as solid and real but much more beautiful than the one they left behind. The most tender love constantly watches over all humankind. This does not merely demonstrate and manifest itself at times of death. It has always been with you and forever will be.

‘Remember that God uses His/Her Lords of Karma and even lesser beings who have it in their power to bring about certain conditions for the good – always for the good of the man or woman. So, if in future you witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Remember that you cannot know what is on the other side of the material curtain.

‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed to go to war?’ These questions come under one category and that is that the Universal laws work in exact rhythm and with great precision. That’s why on the Earth plane periods must come when rain is withheld, as only through the lack of something can you learn to appreciate that which has been given to you. Always, things in the end come right again. 

‘You cannot have exactly what you want, until men and women have evolved into perfect, that is whole beings. Then you will know what your true needs are and what you want. Human folly and waywardness of the past is the true cause why suffering and destruction have to be endured in your present existence. God’s method or law rights the Universal equilibrium and creates balance in all things. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God when things go wrong, but look within to see how far short of living in accordance with God’s laws and love they themselves are to this day.

‘To raise the vibrations, let us now visualise the Sun, the centre of your solar system, the spiritual Sun invisible behind the Sun. See the spiritual rays descending upon humankind, working in the most beautiful and wonderful way to get through into its consciousness the divine glory of your true being – rays working, blending, harmonising. No matter what apparent disruptions may still have to occur on the physical plane, these rays are permeating and drawing together the threads, weaving a glorious rainbow of colour and beauty through the whole of creation. Ultimately all of it transforms itself back again into that perfect light, the essence of the White Spirit, the Great White Light. There is no such thing as chance, no such thing as accidents on your plane of life. Everything works in perfect order and in accordance with the Universal laws, under the direction of the great spirits at the head of the rays that permeate humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Prayer’ 
[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Mercy*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you a White Eagle teaching from a letter to friends of the Lodge October 2005: ‘We remind you once again that even in cases of catastrophe and when terrible problems arise in human life – when loved ones are snatched from each other – or maybe there are all kinds of afflictions, you need to remember that God is merciful, as well as just, and that you can only ever see one side of the picture. You do not know the compensations that are waiting on the other side. You cannot know, because you have no idea of the wonderful love that comes to souls called upon to go through the depths of the shadows. It is through these experiences that the affected souls find and feel their loving Father/Mother. How true is the parable of the Master going forth in search of the lost sheep which he took on his shoulders and carried safely home. So, whenever you look upon humankind’s sufferings, remember in your heart the compensation of love and the mercy of God, who sends His/Her ministering Angels to every soul who is in pain and suffering. Each one of them is compensated, loved and cared for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013,  a further item of White Eagle’s wisdom on this theme came my way: ‘The quality of mercy is not strained. It freely droppeth as the gentle dew from Heaven upon the place beneath.’ God’s mercy comes to refresh, comfort and heal the soul of humankind. Of course every soul has to learn its lessons, including the one about the occult laws ruling life. But because all people are part of God and comforting mercy always flows from the heart of God, it can and does also pour into individual hearts. To the degree people show mercy and forgiveness to their siblings in the human family, they receive in equal measure the mercy of God. Do you see the implication of this reasoning and why it has been said: ‘judge not that ye be not judged’?’ 

‘Therefore, let us spend our time putting into practice the love, mercy and siblinghood of the human race. The inflow of Divine love can give any soul the power to remit sins. God wills that humankind should hold no bitterness against anyone, but forgive freely. In spite of that, people have to duly suffer from the result of their sins. No authority between Heaven and Earth can save them from getting their just desserts and paying their dues. The ancient wisdom and the Cosmic law decree that only when this has been done, can the peace be found that passeth all understanding.’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

The last paragraph of the above post... sighhhhhh.. CJ.... I don't know... In theory, sounds right. In real life, I am not sure if this is possible... anyway.. I sincerely thank you for these words of wisdom... Peace always my friend...jul


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Friend, and peace to you, too. Namaste. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Man-Made And Natural Disasters*
​ 
As many of you know by now, I have always accompanied you through all your experiences, good and bad alike. I was there with you, even if for a very long time you did not know that this is so. Nothing was ever beyond My will or out of My control. Everything that ever took place on the Earth plane did so for wise reasons, namely to teach you and your world some crucial lessons. I sense the responses that are coming from many earthly minds in response to this. They are saying: ‘And what about times of tyranny, wars, holocausts, man-made and natural disasters, ranging from the torture of individuals, to mass exterminations?’ My beloved children of the Earth, such things too have been and still are part of your curriculum. 

More of this in a moment, but first I wish to repeat what I told you in the chapter ‘2012 And All That’ of ‘Our World In Transition’, when the end of your world had been prophesied for the year 2012, because that’s where the Mayan Calendar ended: ‘Nothing out of the ordinary is going to happen in 2012. Look around you and see the profound changes that are now taking place in your world. Its evolutionary march forward is unstoppable and progressing well. This will continue in the year 2012 and beyond, the same as it is doing now and the way it has always done. Your world is changing rapidly before your very own eyes. In the year 2008, an important part of this was the new President of the USA. He brought with him a renewal of hope for your world. He, the same as everybody else, is guided by Me and the Angels. Never doubt that you and your world are resting safely in My loving hands.’

From time to time throughout the ages, I have given to you and your world new legends about prophets, seers and sages, who genuinely had the good of humankind at heart. Among them are the ones about the Lord Buddha, the Master Jesus and the Prophet Mohammed, to name but three. Gullibility has always been a problem in earthly life and to this day, some assume the role of soothsayers who are only too happy to take advantage of this. Did you know that sooth is an old-fashioned word for truth? Alas, on your present level of life it is still in the nature of things that the predictions of these people grow ever wilder, the more those around them believe in them and clamour for more. You can observe for yourselves how, when the masses show through their reactions how frightened they are, the forecasts of the professional gloom and doom mongers in your midst take on an ever more outrageous and less likely to be true colouring. 

You have to bear in mind that oracles of this nature, of past and present, still lack all sense of responsibility for their creations, which are their forecasts. Negative Karma is created through causing suffering and pain to any of My creatures. Little do your fortune-tellers know that they, the same as every other soul, are directly responsible to Me for every single one of their thoughts, words and actions. If they knew that instilling fear – especially the fear of God – into people’s souls is a spiritual crime that weighs more heavily than many others, they would soon turn the focus of their attention to more positive aspects of life. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Wesak Moon*
​ 
The full Moon in Taurus, known as the Wesak Moon, takes place today. One Moon cycle takes approx. twenty-nine and a half days and when the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the sky, a full Moon illuminates our world at night. This is always a very special time for giving thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. It is also a time for finding enlightenment. Now, this does not usually happen through majestic earth-shattering and world-changing flashes of inspiration, like the Buddha is said to have received. 

But if you watch out around the time of the full Moon in future, you may notice that you are gradually finding a greater understanding of difficult life situations and relationships. Insights may come to you that will somehow make them more bearable and it is possible to help things along a bit. If there are things in your life that are puzzling you, maybe have been doing for a long time, turn to your inner teacher, the Moon, the Universe – whichever appeals to you most – and ask your questions. The answers are sure to come, sometimes when you least expect them. To show your readiness to receive them, make sure to set aside regular quiet times for quiet reflections, contemplations and meditations.

Over the next few days a very special new part of my jottings will be winging its way to you. It was written in the hope that it would help you find a better understanding of quite a few things. I look forward to any comments you care to make with great interest. There are several things which are likely to be of special interest. It may well be that you hear about them in this spot first, so please keep an eye on it.

From ‘The Wesak Moon’

‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

You are fabulous Cj... I love the idea of the moon as a teacher, very poetic my friend..lol.. Peace always.. have a wonderful day, and Thank you for everything... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*About Joy And Sorrow

Part A

Humankind In Pursuit Of Happiness*
​ 
As sparks of the Divine and children of God, we once emerged from a world where only love and goodwill, joy and happiness to this day are known. Our God or Highest Self, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, in each one of us has created itself a small earthly spirit counterpart, which would enable it to explore the behaviour patterns of the polar opposites of the Divine characteristics and to see how they manifest themselves in a physical environment. To help us to learn and grow, it was decided that at first we should evolve and grow on the Earth. The highest planes of life decided that before each one of us could be discharged into earthly life, we required a soft and sensitive part, which would be capable of feeling, and of storing the memories of any experience we would ever gather. All we were at that point was a spark of the Divine, which was masculine and feminine, the same as our Creator. Before being released into Earth life for the first time, these two parts split. One became the spirit of the earthly self and the other one its soul. 

These two were brought onto the Earth plane and housed in the physical body of an animal form, which had evolved from the tiniest beginnings over millions of years into what is known to us as one of the primates. For a long time the physical aspect of the creature who had been chosen to act as our host knew nothing of its indwelling spirit and soul. Over some more millions of years in Earth time this being kept on evolving. It gradually started to develop human characteristics like what our scientists call opposable appendage, known as thumbs, two eyes with binocular vision, and biomechanic bipedalism, the ability to walk upright. Eventually the creature took on the human appearance we are now familiar with.

Slowly and imperceptibly, the Christ Spirit’s spark mingled with the group spirit of the animal. The Divine spark absorbed more and more of this spirit into itself, until in the course of many lifetimes it reached a critical point and became aware of its individuality. From then onwards the by now recognisably human being separated itself ever more from the group spirit of the animals and its Christ nature moved into the foreground of its consciousness. In the course of many further lifetimes, this part gained the upper hand and the human child of God moved more rapidly forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Alas, each new lifetime added another layer of soul memories on top of our inner connection with our Highest Self and Creator. Every one of these additions will later have to be dismantled and dissolved again by us, its owner. With the passing of time our small self felt increasingly isolated, lost and alone in its struggle with the conditions, which we ourselves had created in our ignorance during past lifetimes and later had to encounter during further spells on the Earth plane. Fear was born – the opposite force to the total trust we once had and one day shall have again. The more layers of soul memories were piled on top of our inner connection with God, the more fearful our earthly self became. The higher purpose behind this particular lesson is that we shall never ever let go of our inner connection and link with God again, once it has been re-established. 

However, it takes a long time before we grasp that this can only be brought about by constant efforts at bringing forth and developing our own Christ qualities and humbly and devotedly accepting the role of being used as a channel through which the healing and peace to the Highest can flow into our world. This is how each one of us needs to act as their own saviour and redeemer, and the saviour and redeemer of our whole world, and finally become a Christed one in their own right. On the road of getting there, wise ones accept that, no matter how highly educated and well read human beings become in their present lifetime, in truth all of us know precious little of the things that really matter in life – its spiritual background. They know that the things that happen upfront always have been and forever will be of secondary importance.

Wise ones have experienced the living hell of a God-less existence, in which they arrogantly believed and insisted that they knew everything and wanted to have their own way at all times. They are glad to have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level that permits them to move on to serving the Highest as meek and humble channels of healing and peace. These wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance and gladly follow the directions they receive through it from the Angels and Masters, who are in charge of us and our world, because they realise that they alone can show any one of us the way home into their natural state of love, joy and happiness. 

This is a route where many hurdles have to be jumped over or crawled underneath. Obstacles and conditions are waiting to be mastered and overcome. And after what is by now known about our evolutionary journey, it does not come as a surprise that the biggest impediment in the way of our progress is fear. We yearn for happiness and love and search for it in all the wrong places, hoping that one day we shall find it and will be able to make it into a constant state. To save ourselves disappointments, it is beneficial to come to terms with the fact that we live in a world where brief spells of happiness and sorrow alternate in seemingly endless succession. 

In vain we look for a constant state of happiness, joy and love in earthly life, for the simple reason that it is not meant to be found there. And when our soul finally comes knocking on our inner door and invites us to come home, where these conditions do exist, we have no idea what it is trying to tell us. So far we are not even aware that we have been placed on the Earth plane for the very purpose of experiencing the continuous succession of ups and downs, highs and lows, joys and sorrows of life. We have no idea that one fine day there will no longer be any need for us to take part in all this. The state of never ending love and happiness once was our birthright – it still is. To rediscover it and reconnect with it, all we have to do is peer beyond the end of our nose and lift our vision to the higher and highest realities of life, the only place in the whole of Creation where eternal happiness and peace, joy and love exist. 

But, for the moment the Earth is still our place of learning and like in any earthly school, we have to start in the lowest grade and gradually work our way up to the highest one. Lifetimes spent on this plane are the classes and to provide us with a good all-round education, every subject has to be taken. None can be dropped and avoided. If we are no good at something in one lifetime, we return until the theme has been mastered, regardless of how many earthly sojourns this may take – the Universe’s patience is endless. This thorough and rigorous training of each one of us is essential, because we are sparks of the Divine, God’s children and everything, the characteristics as well as the creative and destructive powers that are in our Creator are also in us. As above, so below. 

The ultimate purpose of our times in physicality is to familiarise us with the polar opposites of all aspects of God’s nature and therefore also our own. Without experiencing an equal measure of darkness and light, right and wrong, truth and lies, joy and sadness, pleasure and pain, being hurt and wounded, and subsequently finding healing, we would never be able to understand any of these things. If we had never been hurt and wounded by someone, how could we appreciate what others feel when we treat them badly?

Our earthly education would not complete, if any of these experiences were lacking. Without them it would be impossible for us to comprehend anything and we could never fulfil the purpose of our earthly sojourns, which is that we should grow in wisdom and understanding. However, this process will only continue until all subjects have been sufficiently grasped by us. Only then is our schooling complete and we are released from the duty of spending further lifetimes in Mother Earth’s loving embrace. We are helping her with her evolution in exchange for allowing us to stay here and freely and generously giving us of her abundance. Could anything be fairer?

By now, you may well ask: ‘But how do joy and sorrow fit into the picture?’ Laughter and tears rise from the same well, and the deeper we are capable of feeling sorrow, the higher our joy can lift us when we recover and are resurrected and ready for fresh experiences. Every new lifetime is a gift from the Universe. It is the pleasure of our Highest Self, who provides us with it so that we should grow and learn some more. Its joy is the mask for our earthly self’s sorrow at the prospect of having to spend yet another time enduring the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune of the Earth plane and its harshness, suffering and pain. 

Once upon a time, maybe many lifetimes ago, it may well have been our pleasure creating the things the law of Karma is now unerringly returning to us. The small earthly part of us weeps and mourns when this happens, but our spirit and soul rejoice and smile because they know that any sorrow that has to be born in earthly life helps our consciousness to expand in wisdom and understanding. When looked at in the right light, our lower self is the cup of bitterness for our spirit and soul’s joy, because the only way we can become wise and strong is by being fired in the kiln of Earth’s experiences.

The evolutionary pathway of every human soul starts with being a useless and unruly creature, in pursuit of very little but trouble, strife and pleasure. In the course of many lifetimes we move round and round the zodiac, until we have evolved into a reliable, responsible and useful member of society, whose main aim is to do our share of making our planet a more pleasant, peaceful and beautiful place for all its lifeforms. We have to become like trees and that in many different ways. Like branches our hopes and dreams, aspirations and visions need to reach up into the higher and highest regions of life, Heaven, our prayers asking for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. The roots of our tree search deep into Mother Earth, to draw from her the required sustenance and strength. And the shade of our branches offers rest, peace and healing to weary travellers on life’s journey. they can still their spiritual hunger from the fruits from our tree and quench their thirst for the Divine from the sap that can be gained by tapping into its trunk. 

Like us, trees experience pain and sorrow. They too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. Let’s make no mistake about it, trees have a spirit that is similar to ours. When the woodmen arrive with their chainsaws and axes to cut some trees down, they smile and bear the pain. They are strong and brave because they know instinctively that their wood will be transformed into useful and beautiful things, like musical instruments for soothing and calming distressed human spirits and souls.

When the spark of the Divine in us eventually rises from its slumber and the characteristics of the Great Father/Mother come alive, we too ever more clearly recognise the necessity for experiencing the joys as well as the sorrows of our existence. Our inner vision opens and we see that the wisdom gained through them makes us stronger and more resilient. Trusting the wisdom and goodness of life is easier when we have experienced first hand that in the end everything always comes right and true again. Wise ones appreciate that beautiful earthly human beings are not born and just happen, they have to grow. That helps them to bear whatever may still have to come their way with greater patience and fortitude. 

The wise ones know that such virtues can only grow in human beings through living their lives forwards and learning from every experience that comes their way. The knowledge they are gaining all along assists them with happily moving ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Being guided by their Highest Self and trusting it, they no longer feel any need to hang on to the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past. 

And that is how each one of us in the end slowly but surely moves on from being a troublesome and belligerent, destructive and power-seeking, irresponsible and over-consuming burden to Mother Earth, into a veritable jewel in God’s crown on the Earth plane. We shall then be worthy of being called true sons/daughters of God, caretakers and keepers of their home planet, and of being entrusted with the guarding of its treasures for future generations. 

From ‘The Milk Is White’: ‘Our earthly learning process can be likened to a very large jigsaw puzzle. At first there is a mass of little bits that make no meaningful picture. Subsequently, as we read, listen, analyse, accept and practice, pieces fall into place little by little and the picture grows. Apparently unconnected areas may develop but these coalesce, as time goes by. In any event, we become aware of progress and the picture builds up to make more and more sense. In later stages, however, as the picture fills out, we find that the border keeps moving outwards and the size and scope of the picture increase. This is because, until such time as we are fully enlightened, we will not have the full picture. Perhaps not even then, as there may be finishing touches to be made in other less dense planes of vibration.’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## midnightpoet

Today's world seems to be ruled by fear and paranoia. Instead of letting God guide us, we often try to make God in our own image.  Tradition rules, truth is buried under an avalanche of lies.  Growing up in the 1960's, many young people (including me) thought positive truth would emerge - "the time's they are a-changing," in the words of Bob Dylan.  Times have changed, and always will, but it is up to us living now to make those changes positive.  Overcome fear with love and understanding, bullets do not solve problems.  God is speaking the truth, but many are not listening. I enjoy your words of wisdom, CJ.  Pray for peace.


----------



## Courtjester

*Is Joy More Valuable Than Sorrow?*
​ 
You know by now that the world of light is our true home and something like a veil of consciousness separates that sphere of life from ours. The wisdom of the Great Mother provides that after every period of Earth’s tests and trials there comes a time of recuperation. After resting and recovering for a while, another resurrection is always in store for us. If our Karma does not allow for this to take place on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, it is sure to follow on the other side and once again we shall feel joyous and happy. 

After a while there comes the moment when we, together with the wise ones in charge of us, assess the spiritual progress we have made up to that point. This enables us to see for ourselves that our suffering has made us into a better person with a much improved understanding of life, as well as a good measure of kindness and compassion, love and wisdom towards our own suffering and that of others. We no longer find it hard to understand that such joyous and precious possessions cannot possibly drop into anyone’s lap and come on their own, but have to be worked for very hard and earned through past difficulties patiently endured. 

Any wisdom that is gained during one of our lifetimes on the Earth, accompanies us into all future ones, where it stands us in good stead and eases our pathway through life. The more highly evolved we become, each time something unpleasant comes our way, our small earthly self takes comfort from saying to itself: ‘I know that this is happening for a good and wise reason. It’s the Universe’s way of helping me to grow ever more God-like and heaven-tall.’ And that enables us to smile through our tears.

Who would be wise enough to decide whether joy is a more valuable gift than sorrow? But maybe in truth sorrow is the more precious one. Who can say? Whatever our preference is, the two cannot be separated from each other and are constantly close to us, because both are necessary for leading a full life, in which something can be learnt from every experience and our consciousness expands in wisdom and understanding. Wise ones, while on the Earth, have come to terms with the fact that joy and sorrow are twins, and that when they are enjoying the presence of one, its sibling is waiting in the wings. They accept that they cannot change being like scales that are constantly tipping to and fro, from joy to sorrow, from the Heavens down to the Earth. 

These wise ones know that if it were possible to empty ourselves of all feelings, we would be balanced, at peace and in a state of equilibrium at all times. But they are also aware that the world of feelings is the realm of our soul and that that which emerges from there into our conscious awareness is denied and suppressed to our detriment. They are wise because they know from their own experiences what happens when the world of our feelings is treated in this way. Ever deepening depressions are the result, during this lifetime and coming ones. We come down with mysterious illnesses which no-one can identify and knows how to treat effectively. The medical profession is clueless and gives them long and interesting sounding Latin names, as if this in itself were a cure and could bring relief to their patient’s distress. 

Drugs are prescribed and handed out to the sufferers, which are provided by pharmaceutical companies. They are smiling all the way to the bank, because of the vast profits they are making. Humankind’s sorrow and suffering is their joy and delight. Oh, how short-sighted can anyone get! Naturally, those in charge of the suppliers are responsible for their actions, the same as everybody else. Unaware that the exploitation of people’s misery for their personal gains is creating ever more negative Karma for themselves and their companies, they continue to happily walk down this slippery slope. The same approach was tried in recent years with the Bird Flu, the Swine Flu and the Ebola outbreak, but thanks to humankind’s increasing public awareness, the companies involved in the manufacturing of the ‘antidotes’ did not succeed. See the links at the end of this chapter.

Imagine how great the sorrow of the guilty ones will be when their Karma comes to meet and shake hands with them in future lifetimes. How will they react when their suffering is exploited by groups of contemporaries, who are then fulfilling their selfish desires of greed and avarice, they way the guilty ones are doing, now? Love is the law of life and powerful Karmic chains are created by any kind of transgression against this law. However, all is not lost. As soon as the lesson in question has been sufficiently understood by those involved, the Universe in its great wisdom lays the power for dissolving such bonds into everybody’s own hands. 

The only tool required for setting each other free is forgiveness, first for ourselves for once having set the wheels of Karma in motion, and then for those who have trespassed against us. Forgiveness alone can release us from the obligations towards each other. When this has been duly attended to, there will be no need for repeating the unpleasant experiences. This is our joy, for at last we are free to move on to lessons of a more elevated nature like. The first one is serving as a channel, through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star, the Universal Christ flows into our race’s consciousness, and that in both worlds.

And so, next time your soul comes knocking on the inner door of your consciousness, make an effort to listen to what it has to say and invite it in. What it almost certainly is trying to tell you that the time has come for you, its earthly self, to wake from your spiritual slumbers and start to rediscover and explore your true nature and the higher purpose of your existence. When this happens, the matter and with it the soul’s murmurings from within will get ever more powerful and urgent, for the simple reason that your energies are right for getting seriously started on the most important mission you have come to fulfil in your present lifetime. The time has come for beginning to save and redeem yourself, as this alone can set you free from the obligation of having to spend further lifetimes on the Earth plane. 

If that sounds scary, do not be afraid. Your inner teacher, the living God within, is ready to show you everything you will ever need to know. Don’t be cross with your soul. For as long as you had no idea of what is in store for you and how your Highest Self is waiting to help you achieve it, what could it do but send ever stronger signals, until in the end you did come down with one of the above mentioned mysterious illnesses? Accept that this is the Universe’s way of supplying you with sufficient time for looking inside and getting in touch with your higher nature. 

However, if you wish to remain as closed off as you probably are at present and unwilling to respond to your spirit and soul’s call, you will be in danger of wasting a whole lifetime that could bring you closer to humankind’s dream of needing no further earthly lessons and moving on to higher levels of experience and learning. Think carefully! Do you really want to deny yourself such opportunities when they are on offer to you? Knowing what is coming your way here, do not give in to chemically suppressing your Highest Self’s signals, when they are coming ever more strongly to you through the world of your feelings. Ask God and the Angels to help you find alternative healing methods. 

I have been there and have done it, so I know how difficult this is and also that it can be done. I belong to the Valium generation and remember only too well how the medical profession handed this potent psychotherapeutic drug out like Smarties. Valium was claimed to be non-addictive by its manufacturers. Alas, it turned eventually out that exactly the opposite was true. Twice I have weaned myself from this drug. Taking it the second time was the very last thing on this Earth I wanted to do, but at that time things got so bad that in the end I decided to take it once more.  I was hoping that it would only be for a while and that I would again succeed in weaning myself, which I did. 

I wish all the best to those who are struggling with this part of their journey of discovery and healing. May the Christ Star, the highest Star and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation shine upon you, to bless and heal you and keep you safe, now and forever.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Further Reading – Ingrid Bacci’ 
[*=center]‘Mysterious Illnesses’ 
[*=center]‘Reflections On The Bird Flu And The Swine Flu’ 
[*=center]‘The Ebola Outbreak’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
 
Please allow a moment for files 2, 3 and 4 to load.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Paradise** Lost And Regained*
​ 
A wise one who knew about such things once said: ‘There is nothing to fear but fear itself.’ ‘That is easily said,’ I hear you say, ‘but how shall I cast off my fears?’ It takes a long time until one realises that all our fears are nothing but shadows of the past, which were caused by masses of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we accumulated throughout the ages. The only reason why we have brought them with us into our present lifetime is to get rid of them, once and for all. Shedding them one after the other creates the space our consciousness requires, so it can fill itself with God’s eternal wisdom and truth, which for a long time has been waiting to flow directly from the Source of our being into us. This is the only power in the whole of Creation who can provide us with a genuine faith that nothing and no-one will ever be able to take from us or even shake. 

Every life form that exists on our planet is still in quite a rudimentary state. This is also true for us, God’s children of the Earth, and our religions. All of us together are moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, advancing to ever higher levels of life and evolving into something much more beautiful than at present is possible on our planet. This also applies to the two of us and everybody else. No original design is ever withdrawn. Each one is constantly being worked on and improved. Therefore, if the ideal something we long for is still missing in our present existence, all we need to do is follow our inner guidance, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, who will eventually help us find it.

I believe that all the religions of our world are merely different pathways up the spiritual mountain that lead to our loving union with the One. I do not believe that any one of them is more right or wrong than all the others. None is superior or inferior to all others. Not one of them contains the whole truth, but each one has grains of truth, some of which are carefully hidden behind the surface words of their myths and legends. Each one of our religions is but a different approach to the Divine, which offers another perspective and in truth is but one piece in a giant jigsaw puzzle. Only when one puts all its pieces together, does the greater picture become visible and the whole thing starts to make sense.

Spirit alone can create matter and matter can never be separate from spirit. Every cell and atom is not only imbued with spirit, it is spirit. Because the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the God, is spirit and therefore abstract and invisible to earthly eyes, one could say that God is formless.  Everything that has taken on some kind of a form represents His feminine counterpart, the Goddess. The two are inseparable and their all-consciousness contains the most beautiful and perfect forms the Creator’s imagination can conceive. In Earth terms such an ideal shape may take a very long time to manifest itself. But from the moment of its creation, it begins to express itself in some form. In the long course of its evolution the perfect appearance increasingly comes into being, until it has reached such beauty and glory that at present it is hard for human minds to visualise. 

The deep and abiding faith mentioned at the beginning of this chapter is based on much more than mere belief. Its source is a deep inner knowingness and trust that something is right and true for us, for example that there is a God and that the wisdom we intuitively receive directly from this source is true. This is the kind of faith all of us once had before being released into Earth life for the first time, when we were still in the state known as Paradise. During the process of working our way through the many layers of later soul memories that were piled on top of the recollection of our original state and the trust we then had and lost, it is a case of Paradise lost, but about to be regained.

Regardless of how much we hope to find a faith that is true and can no longer be shaken or destroyed of trust in earthly life, and no matter how hard we search for it, it will keep on eluding us. And that is for the simple reason that this kind of faith was never meant to be given to us by any of the belief systems of our world, but in the end should be found in our reunion with God. No-one on the Earth plane can give us such faith. It has to be earned and worked for very hard by living in full consciousness through every experience that comes our way, constantly on the lookout for the learning each one contains. In this manner alone wisdom and understanding can be gained and our inner connection with the Highest realms of life re-established. 

Knocking on the inner door to the wise one within and asking for its help is the only reliable way of finding out whether the spiritual teachings that come before us and whether they have some kind of hidden meaning. But even then, before any progress can be made, we have to be ready to open our mind to new concepts and ideas. Without this we shall remain stuck in the past. In your willingness to be receptive to new ways of perceiving things, be careful what you take on board and accept as your truth. 

The Age of Pisces, now behind us, was an age of blind faith and trust, of deception, lying and cheating. Now that we can clearly see where this has taken us and our world, individually and collectively, we are ready for the Age of Aquarius. This is an age of truth and we are now ready to open our inner eyes to extract the learning we are meant to draw from our race’s mistakes of the past. In this new age it is no longer right to accept anything at face-value. We need to check with our built-in lie detector – oh yes, we all have one: the intuitive wisdom of our inner guidance – whether what we have found is true or false. Naturally, this should also be done with every part of my writings.

If only we had known about these things earlier in life, our heart would by now feel nothing but joy. Alas, it is part of our learning curve that at first, whenever we try to get in touch with our inner self, fear is the sensation that predominantly rises from our subconscious into our surface awareness. In fact, very little else seems to reach to us, which must be due to the layers of fearful soul memories that are now stored in the cells of our physical body. 

Considering how the belief systems we are likely to have followed in previous lifetimes insisted on brainwashing us into the fear of God, this is hardly surprising. To frighten us even more, our religions taught that there is an evil and loathsome creature by the name of the Devil, whose foul abode is called Hell. This being was in all seriousness believed to be responsible for luring innocent human souls into doing the most horrible and wicked things imaginable. When the deeds were done and we refused to follow the church, whose religious system of doctrines, whose ecclesiastical authorities proclaimed such beliefs as true, burning in the fires of hell, forever and ever, would be our inevitable fate.

Beliefs like the one about hell and the devil are among the many false beliefs that are waiting to be shed. This is no longer difficult when one grasps that by now it has become clear that the devil is merely a metaphor for the untamed lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature, which all of us have to wrestle with and eventually learn how to master. The Universal law of Karma ensures that any kind of suffering we inflict upon others through misbehaviour and cruelty in one of our lifetimes, in due course unerringly finds its way back to us. Hell represents the state of mind in which we find ourselves when we find ourselves at the receiving end of experiences that are similar to those we once handed out. The same misery as that which we caused someone else in the past or now in the present, in the end has to be endured by us. 

The biggest problem is that this kind of thing goes round in seemingly endless circles and the experiences return to us with ever increasing force. The tool for putting a natural end to all this suffering is laid into our own hands when we awaken into the knowledge of our true nature, origin and destiny, and become aware of the presence of the Universal laws and how they rule all life, including ours. This enables us to start making great efforts at conducting our life in harmony with these laws. With this our work of saving and redeeming ourselves has begun and we now walk hand in hand with the Christ Spirit, our Highest Self, and the Angels. This, by the way, is the only way the Christ will ever be able to save anyone. 

Discovering these things and telling you about them is my joy. My heart is filled with love and gratitude for the wise one within, who dwells in me the same as in everybody else. I can tell you that this being, if one can call it that, really does know the answer to all our questions and the way of all things. My God Self writes about the topics we are interested in and ready to understand through me, so I can share them with you. 

My whole being fills with joy at the thought that for many of us this sad chapter of our race’s development is coming to its natural end and that one great circle of life is closing. But, when I think about those we shall be leaving behind, I cannot help feeling sorrow. I have already applied to the powers that be for a job as an apprentice spirit guide for these souls, wherever they may be reincarnating in times to come.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Help Me To Believe’ 



[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
[*=center]‘Putting Our World Right’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

 * * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: Thank you CJ... Peace my friend...


----------



## Courtjester

*Ask And It Shall Be Given*
​ 
Let us stay a bit longer with the state of our soul, when it keeps knocking on our inner door, trying to get us, its earthly counterpart, to understand what it has to say. If we continue to refuse to pay attention to what rises from the world of our feelings and do not listen, the likelihood is that our feelings of fear will get ever more powerful. As they have something important to tell us, this continues until after a while the sensations become so overwhelming that in the end our helplessness leaves us no choice but to seek the help of the medical profession. Off we go, in the hope that they have something to calm down the unpleasant feelings, maybe get rid of them altogether. 

Conventional medicine has its place. But what it usually has to offer, in my view which is based on my own experiences, is chemicals. I believe that they should only be used as temporary walking sticks that can be discarded, as we progress one small step by another on our healing journey, slowly recovering and bit by bit gaining a measure of control over our feelings. The learning we find along the way, the fresh insights and wisdom gained from our misery are later meant to be shared with those around us, who are walking the same way behind us – the way I am doing with you here. 

Sound advice comes from St Matthew 7:7-8: ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and the door shall be opened to you, for whoever asks receives and those who seek find and unto those who knock the door is opened.’ Because it is true that the answers to all our questions can be found within, whenever we wish to clarify something, let us not forget to knock at our inner door and ask the wise one, the living God within. There really is no point in running to other people to hear their views on how to proceed. It is better by far to learn to listen within to what our inner teacher wants to tell us intuitively through the world of our feelings.

It does not matter that for a very long time we are unaware of the fact that everybody has such a guru. After all, we are on the Earth to learn and if we don’t know something, we just have to make it our business to find out. This goes for all of us and every aspect of our own being, our lives and our world. If you are anything like I was at the beginning of my healing journey, you won’t even know that such a door exists. If yours is like mine was, you too will find that for quite some time it steadfastly refuses to open. As I eventually discovered, this was because of a blockage that consisted of emotional/spiritual soul memories, which had accumulated in the course of many lifetimes. Because I had no idea that this is necessary, I never worked with and released them on a regular basis. Through sheer ignorance we ourselves create such blockages in past lifetimes and also earlier during this one. And when our time has come for re-establishing the inner connection with our Highest or God Self, which can only be done through the world of our feelings, we are stuck. 

Our task as healers and lightbringers is to dissolve any emotional/spiritual obstructions we encounter by working through them, whichever way we can. Work intuitively and let your inner guidance show how it should be done. Being a very precious and holy place, our inner world of feelings surely deserves a different kind of approach than merely swallowing chemicals in the hope that the unpleasant sensations will go away. I can tell you from first hand experience that the feelings will not disappear, for the simple reason that they have nowhere to go and therefore cannot just vanish. They can be suppressed for a time, but at the first opportunity they will raise their heads again, demanding to be considered and handled gently. Looking back from where I am now, I recognise that the world of our feelings is our soul and therefore deserves lots of love, kindness and compassion for the suffering we and it once had to endure. 

We are the only ones who can administer this kind of holy and wholesome medicine, and that each time we go on one of our inner healing journeys. Without attending to the troublesome feelings and diligently working our way through them, it is impossible to re-connect properly with the wise one within. Until our inner link with it has been renewed, no spiritual progress can be made, even though our time for a major leap forward may have come. That indeed is the reason why the spark of the Christ spirit is stirring within us. It is a signal from our inner self that our spiritual nature is ready to start growing and come forth, so that in due course it can take over our whole being and intuitively teach us how to make good the spiritual debts we incurred in other lifetimes. 

For as long as we misunderstand the signs our soul is giving us through the cells of our physical body and when these signals gradually become ever more powerful, it is only natural that in our fear we run to the medical profession. However, if we accept the chemicals they prescribe to suppress the world of our feelings for too long, our inner Christ Self notices with sadness that there is no room at this particular inn – our heart – for Its holy child to be born. But because it loves us, it keeps on knocking. Time and again it tries to gain access to our consciousness and heart, in the hope that one day we shall be able to grasp what is happening to us. When that moment has arrived, we want nothing else but making it welcome and inviting it in, because all it wants to do is guide and protect us once again, the way the Christ Spirit has always done since long before we, its small earthly counterpart, were released into our present existence for the first time.

Our spirit and soul are joyous because it wants to show us the way home into the conscious awareness of our true nature and oneness with God. The Christ Spirit is the living God within, who is the only authority who knows when the moment of our release from the need for being educated on the Earth plane draws to its close. It knows how much we had to endure during Earth’s trials and tribulations, because it is part of us and accompanies us wherever we go. Down the lowest levels of life it has taken us and now wishes to take us up to experiencing ever higher ones. To bring us the joyous tidings that will put an end to our sorrows and suffering is the reason for its insistence on rattling ever more forcefully the door of our inner dungeon. 

The Christ Spirit, the living God within, is the knight in shining armour, who comes riding on the white steed of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, to rouse us – its earthly counterpart – from our sleeping beauty slumbers. We do well to pay attention and listen, but for as long as we fail to understand what it wants to tell us, our spirit’s joy will remain our earthly self’s sorrow. This clearly shows that joy and sorrow are of equal value. Yet, even if we placed a value on them like we do on gold and silver, as our journey through life continues, this could not stop us from constantly rising and falling from joy into sorrow and back again into joy, as that is a necessary part of our earthly lessons. 

In truth joy and sorrow are two sides of the same coin. Both are unavoidable parts of the duality of our nature and existence. Let me illustrate this with an example: when a loved one departs from this plane and moves into the world of spirit, those left behind on our side of the veil of consciousness wail and weep, while the ones on the other side celebrate their reunion with laughter and joy. And it’s only natural that, when yet another one who is dear to us takes their leave, the more thoughtful ones in our midst begin to ask themselves questions like: ‘What is the sense and purpose of all our coming and going, in and out of this life? Where do we come from and where are we going to? What is the point of all our striving to achieve, when everything is wiped out and lost at the end in any case? What could be the meaning of it? Is there some?’

This is how during periods of great sorrow and sadness, especially bereavements, even the most closed off human hearts begin to open up. It is a time when God and the Angels are drawing very close and small cracks appear in the emotional coat of armour we normally wear. Through them God’s light, in the form of wisdom and understanding, begins to seep and penetrate our consciousness and to those who are ready to receive them, they bring the gift of an increased understanding of life and its processes, in particular death.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘All About Faith’ 
Part A – Help Me To Believe
Part B – Reflections on Faith
Part C – Faith Is Like Fulfilment
Part D – Living Without Faith
Part E – Our Two Most Intimate Relationships

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Dreaming Of A World Without Fear*
​ 
It seems to me that all human beings are rather fearful creatures – with the exception of those who are in denial and/or out of touch with the world of their feelings, possibly suppressed by the chemicals supplied by the pharmaceutical industry. This is hardly surprising when one considers the pathway we have had to walk in the course of many lifetimes.  For as long as our earthly self remains unaware of where we once have come from and one day will be returning to, this is unavoidable in my view. However, our fears and anxieties are no longer necessary once we are aware again of our true nature. They are then surplus to requirement and their soul memories are waiting to be sloughed off and peeled off, layer upon layer, like old skins that have quite literally been outgrown.  

I dream of a world where no-one lives in fear. Utopia? I believe that it surely will come when only awakened spirits and souls will be allowed to reincarnate into Earth life, to act as her guardians and keepers. In the course of working with and dissolving every last one of our anxieties and apprehensions, we let go of our false beliefs and replace them with God’s eternal wisdom and truth. Our faith in the goodness of life and its Creator is restored and that enables us to wholeheartedly make our contribution towards creating our new world where fear is no longer known, right here on the Earth. 

For a very long time I have been doing my best to help it come into being. How about you? Should you not know how to go about it, ask God and the Angels to assist you and then, over the coming days follow your natural inclinations. You will be amazed at how many different pointers will be coming your way from here, there and everywhere, only apparently out of nowhere. To speed matters along, whenever you can, consciously take deep breaths while quietly and inwardly saying to yourself: ‘I breathe in God’s light and life. I breathe out the Divine breath. It deeply penetrates all spheres and forms of life with love, light, peace and healing.’ 

Doing this is your contribution towards the blessing and healing of all life. The more you practise the better you will be able to feel the Divine fire in your heart, like a rod of light that charges you with renewed strength and courage to tackle all things that come your way. Whenever you are weary and tired physically, do this breathing and you will be amazed how it blows away your weariness and fills your whole being vitality. All of this is part of restoring our loving union with the Source of all being, and we are on the road to gaining mastery over our whole being, life itself and in due course also over old age. 

This attunement with our Creator renews and heals every part of our being, not merely our physical body. Therefore, as many times per day as possible breathe in and out deeply and affirm: ‘I breathe in love and I breathe out peace. Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am sending them into the farthest and remotest corners of all of Creation for the blessing and healing of all life.’ What greater joy could there be for any human being than being involved with this?

Whatever you are occupied with, remind yourself from time to time that our thinking patterns and perspective of life are largely responsible for whether any given situation brings us joy or sorrow. These things in turn depend on the present state of our evolutionary development. For as long as we believe that Earth life is all there is to humankind’s existence, we are frightened and likely to shed tears at the thought of our own departure from it, as well as that of our loved ones. Yet, once we are again aware of our true spiritual nature, the idea of leaving this plane brings a smile to our face, because we then look forward to our release into the greater freedom of the spirit world. This by no means is an indication that we are wishing our time of the Earth away.

Knowing that in truth a high and holy destiny awaits all of us is the key to eternal happiness and a joy that is so great that it radiates from the Heavens down to the Earth. Our right attitude towards the purpose and meaning of life empowers us to consciously bring forth ever more of the best that is within us, and to live and strive mainly for the concerns of the spirit, while the earthly ones move into second place. The more we realise that our whole being forever works and rests in the consciousness of God’s infinite light, love and wisdom, the happier and more joyful we and our life become.

Being aware that we are on the homeward bound leg of our earthly education, we rest safely in the knowledge that no matter what may still have to happen on our planet, we and it rest securely in God’s loving hands. Independent of what may ever befall our physical bodies and Mother Earth’s physical manifestation, our spirit and soul shall forever be kept out of harm’s way. The Great White Father/Mother Spirit with its Angels and Masters, and our friends and helpers in the world of light, will always be standing behind us, walking with us and holding our hands, to protect us and guide us unharmed through whatever we shall be expected to do.

The six-pointed star is the symbol of a perfected human being, whose male and female, upper and lower aspects have joined forces and are healed into one. Throughout the ages this star has been used by many cultures and civilisations in historical, religious and cultural contexts, for example in Hanafism, Raelianism, Judaism, Hinduism and occultism. The star represents the fact that all of us contain a spark of the Christ spirit, though at first only in seed form. Everybody’s new lifetime brings endless opportunities for awakening the Divine flicker from its slumber, so it can begin to grow in our heart and we eventually become aware the Christ Spirit, the living God within, is as much part of us as it is of everybody else.

This is a development of the human heart, the seat of love and warmth, wisdom and understanding. The heart is at the apex of the upwards pointing triangle of the star, which represents the lower earthly self with its mind and intellect, both are of the head. When this part of our nature is too much left to its own devices and still lacks the coo-operation of the mind in the heart, the small self functions cannot help functioning in increasingly cold and detached ways. For the healthy and happy functioning of our whole being, head and heart need to be united and learn how to work together.  

In God, and therefore also in both genders of our race, the intellect is masculine and the heart represents the feminine aspect. During the time of the patriarchy and its purely male orientated religions, the masculine detached itself ever further from its feminine counterpart. Once upon a time these two parts had been one. This separation has been the cause of all our world’s problems of the past. The suffering it brought to each one of us individually, and collectively to our world, is humankind’s sorrow and the joy of those in the higher and highest realms of life. The awakened ones in our world rejoice with them, because they know that a great evolutionary cycle is closing and a vast chapter of earthly education for many of us has run its course. 

For this Heaven and Earth join in a chorus of praise and thanksgiving to the highest. And the Angels, God’s messengers, rejoice for each one of us who comes home into the awareness of their true nature and are ready to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. As on the inner level all life is one, they are part of us and at all times standing by our side, waiting for someone to request their help. The Sun or the Christ sphere is the state of life from which each one of us once emerged. And the Angels would like us to know that it would be wrong to think of it as something towards we are travelling, although in a way this is exactly what we are doing. 

Even while we are still spiritually closed off, we are capable of perceiving – if only faintly – the glory of our true home, the Christ sphere. Regardless of how far our journey on the evolutionary pathway through life ever took us away from our source, the memory of it had been programmed so deeply into our consciousness that it could never be lost. That’s why, when things get rough and we feel as if we were lost in our present existence, a powerful yearning for a more beautiful and more peaceful world overcomes us. If it did not exist on the inner level of life, inside us, we would not be able to feel such longing. The vision of this place may become obscured and almost lost, but never quite. In times of great need, grief and anguish our spirit and soul longs for and reaches out to its Creator. 

A great hunger and thirst for the highest levels of life, our true home, overcomes us in those moments and we pine for God’s presence. This is an indication that God’s life, the Universal Sun behind the Sun, the Christ Spirit, is an integral part of us and dwells in our being. It is a state of life which resides in the heart of the Sun and consists of nothing but light. The more often we reflect and meditate upon it, the stronger the conviction grows in us, until it fills our whole being, that this is where we belong, because it is our true home and source. 

Our earthly mind is the rational, logical, analytical and scientifically thinking part of us. As it is designed to help us understand and come to terms with the material plane of life, it is not very helpful in this homecoming process and frequently gets in its way. It needs bearing in mind though that the earthly mind is but a small part of our whole mind. When we have become sufficiently evolved to be allowed to move on to higher learning on other levels of existence, a quickening of consciousness takes place in us and we develop a new sensitivity towards and an awareness of the spiritual forces behind the outer manifestations of Earth life. In spite of the fact that this world is invisible to earthly eyes, our heart and inner self know it well and have no difficulties recognising it.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*God’s Powers Are In Us*
​ 
God’s powers of creation and destruction are also in us. As above, so below. For all of us this is of much greater importance than we may presently think. We do well to remind ourselves frequently that our thoughts create our reality, that in fact today’s thoughts bring to us tomorrow’s reality. We are responsible for the present state of our world and everything that is happening. All of us together created it through the irresponsible thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes that resulted in raping, plundering and exploiting for selfish material gains Mother Earth’s precious resources, which are intended to provide for all her children in equal measure. 

Wise ones appreciate that none of this means that you and I generated our world’s latest disasters with the thoughts of this lifetime. They know that every mishap that befalls our planet was brought about by the negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns of billions of human souls in billions of past lifetimes. Every one of us has to experience the same things. This in the first place takes us down to life’s lowest levels and from there, in the course of many lifetimes, eventually each one of us moves up to continue our studies on the highest planes.

Spiritually, darkness is ignorance and not knowing, and light is knowing. Hence the term enlightenment. Over the past thirty years or so, by working my way through layer upon layer of my inner darkness in a slow and painful process, it has transmuted itself into the wisdom and understanding that now fills my conscious awareness and is constantly increasing. This light is what I have been sharing with you, my readers, on an ongoing basis for all those years. I think of each one of you as my friend and as an important part of my spiritual family, and I thank you all and bless you for your support. 

Please allow me to draw your attention once more to the fact that my writings express my beliefs and my reality and truth. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and you alone can decide what yours are. Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, you are responsible, not only for yourself but also for the state of our world. What kind of future conditions do you wish to create for us and our planet? With the help of your inner guidance you are the only one who can decide whether my truth could also be yours. As it is the only authority in the whole of Creation that will never mislead you or let you down in any way, knock at its door and ask. Whilst listening to or reading anything, it pays to listen to our inner world. You have found truth when a feeling rises from there that says: ‘This makes sense. It is right.’

From the evolutionary point I have reached by now, I can see that there is nothing wrong with us and our world. God designed us to be exactly the way we are. We are not some kind of messy random appearance or cosmic joke. We have been carefully placed in this life so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants us to be. The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC, wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect the Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, but they are particles of this perfection.’ To help us bring forth this perfection from within, all that is required from us is that we should act in kind and loving ways and give of our best in all situations. Through this constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the very core of our being into the outer self, until it finally has taken over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own right.

To my mind, nothing in our world makes any sense until one begins to perceive the greater picture. When one does, everything starts to fall into place. As mentioned earlier, the creative as well as the destructive powers of God are also in us. The entire point of our earthly education is to show us how these forces work out and manifest themselves in the realities of a physical environment, like the Earth. Our planet is a training ground, no more and no less, where in the course a many lifetimes each one of us must learn how to handle the powers within them safely and in a masterly fashion. Through our behaviour in thoughts, words and actions we have to prove that we have achieved this goal, before it is safe to let us loose on handling the affairs of the Cosmos.

Everything evil in our world has always been a demonstration to what depths the human evolutionary pathway can and indeed has to descend – and that for all of us, without exception – at some stage of our development. The evil that is with us at present shows us how things turn out when they are handled in opposition to the first law of life, which is love and everything that is good, right and beautiful. Wise ones are willing to learn from watching the evil they see round them. Accepting that they too have the same darkness within helps them to consciously decide that they never, ever shall want to be dragged down to such depths of experience. By bringing forth the highest and the best within them and using it to alleviate the ignorance and suffering of their world, step by step they are climbing the evolutionary ladder of life that is sure to lead them up to the Highest.

Such wise ones refuse to sit in judgement of those who are still involved in the lesson of exploring the lowest aspects of their nature. They thank their lucky Star, their Highest Self, that they have dealt with that part of their education and are already on the ascending evolutionary spiral of life, whose trail eventually leads all of us back into the conscious awareness of our true nature and relationship with God. They feel safe in the knowledge that a vast sphere of life interpenetrates humankind’s earthly existence and that in this world there are kind and loving beings, the Angels and Master, spiritual guides and helpers. They are God’s messengers, who are guiding and protecting humankind. All of them are working together to help us and our world move ever onwards and upwards in God’s great evolutionary plan for all life and lifeforms. 

Wise ones thank the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for providing this invisible life force, which is at work behind all physical manifestations of life, from its lowest aspects upwards to its highest. It is constantly beavering behind the scenes of Earth’s visible life and is doing the same on all other planets. Splendid isolation exists nowhere in the whole of Creation, and there is no separation between any form of life. On the inner level of life everything is blended together in one harmonious whole. To ensure the outworking of the great plan, God’s power, wisdom and love are at work behind everything that ever seemed to be wrong, evil and destructive in our world. It always has been and forever will be the guiding and protecting force that links together all forms of life. 

This is the power that in the end makes all crooked corners straight and brings something good out of every last bit of apparent evil. It heals all our wounds in mind, body, spirit and soul, and uplifts and transmutes hatred into love, fears and anxieties into total faith and trust, and sorrow and sadness into joy and laughter. And we give thanks and praise for it to You, Great Spirit, and all Your helpers. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Take These Broken Wings*

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of every human soul
And the soul of our whole world.
Lift us on the mighty wings of Your sacred 
Wisdom and Truth, which now flows directly
From Your loving heart into the hearts and souls
Of those who are ready to receive it,
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Can act as Your channels for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Amen 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘I can fly! I really can!’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

lol... love that song.. for many reasons.. so cool Cj.. Thanks my friend, beautiful words of wisdom.. Hope you have a fabulous day.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Reflections On Hope*

Hope is an inner knowingness
That regardless of all the things that are still happening in it,
The life we have been given is a good one.
It is trusting that the Love that has always guided and protected
Each one of us, in the course of many lifetimes,
Will forever continue to do so.
Because this love is omniscient, omnipotent and present
In everything that is in the whole of Creation,
There is every reason why we should trust it that,
In Its own time, not ours,
It can and indeed will help us to heal not only
Our most difficult situations and relationships,
But also whole worlds and everything in them.

Hope springs eternally from the fountain of the Great White Spirit.
Father/Mother of all life.
It is the inner guidance every soul receives,
No matter how closed off they still are to these things,
From the Christ Spirit within, their Highest of God Self,
In whom we are all one.

Until the small earthly self finally conquers its self-imposed
Limitations and succeeds,
The living Christ within encourages it to try, try again –
Many times against all the odds.
It constantly coaxes each one of us on
Into new understanding and wisdom that can
And indeed is meant to be found even in
The most harrowing experiences.

Every human souls contains this part that endows us
With the courage, strength and determination to start again,
Even after total personal and collective breakdowns,
So we can rebuild ourselves and our world,
And find healing for both their inner and outer wounds,
Safe in the intuitive knowledge that better things will come,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind
That through famine, wars, disasters and all others types
Of destruction moves us and our world inexorable
Onwards and upwards onto ever higher levels of
Learning, each through their own experiences.

Hope is one of the Universe’s gifts, maybe the finest,
Because it enables us to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
But a new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, the world of light,
Where those who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear wise Cj... My Mother always told me to hang on to 2 things when life gets reallllyyyy tough.. Faith and Hope.. She said I must have faith that my life will unfold exactly like it is supposed to... and Hope that tomorrow will be better than today... You said "Hope springs eternal"... well... I am sure you are right about that... it's just... that sometimes.. well.. the hope can sorta dry up to a tiny trickle , hard to find sometimes..but still there.. if you have enough faith to look for it... She was a very wise woman... inspirational, she always had just the right words to say... just like you my friend... So, thank you for your beautiful words of wisdom... you are fabulous, and I appreciate you... Peace.... have a wonderful day... jul


----------



## Courtjester

Well, thank you, dear Julia. What else can I say? Peace and love, hope, faith and trust be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Discernment*
​ 
The quality humankind most urgently needs to develop is discernment. It is one of your first and foremost requirements, for without it you will never be able to tell a truth from a lie. I am the only one who can help you find and develop it. I am the small still voice of your conscience that speaks to you, through the world of your feelings, from within your deepest and innermost being. If you listen carefully to My guidance, you will have no difficulties integrating this precious faculty into your character make-up.

The more highly evolved you become and the characteristics of your Christ nature come to the fore of your consciousness, the more often you will feel an inner emptiness and a hunger and thirst for something of which you cannot really tell what it is you are longing for. The lying and cheating, violence, crime and wars in the world around irritate and annoy you ever more strongly. They sicken you and you yearn for a better world where these things do not exist. Occurrences of this nature are signs that your higher nature is in the process of breaking through the earthly self’s protective shell of ignorance. You realise that for you the time has come to peer beneath the surface of life and look within for a better understanding of its processes.

By now you know that the world around you acts like a mirror and that it reflects back to you what you are on the inner level of life, that which is hidden from your view in your subconscious. You realise that for some time you have been surrounded by people who relish in lying and cheating, while you long for honesty and truth in your life, but seem to be unable to find it.  ‘Why should this be so,’ you ask yourself one fine day and I, your inner guidance, reply: ‘The only way humankind can learn how to appreciate the value of anything in their lives is and always has been through the lack and absence of it. 

Through experiencing the suffering other people’s falsehoods, lies and cheating are causing you, there eventually comes the moment when you decide – consciously or unconsciously – that you do not wish to be like them and that from now on you will always do your best to be honest and upright in all your dealings. All of you are magnetic beings who can only draw into their orbit that which you are yourself. And so, as you grow into an honest and truthful person yourself, you draw others of the same calibre towards you. People trust you because they soon get to know and love your honesty and integrity. You are finding truth because those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of life know that you can be entrusted with handling it in the right way by unselfishly sharing it with those around you.

Growing ever richer in spirit, it is coming clearer in your mind why it was necessary that you and your world first had to become poor in spirit? My message to all of you, My beloved children of the Earth, whether you are spiritually awake or still slumbering, is: blessed are the poor in spirit, for they shall go in search of truth. When they look for it, they will find it, not in big books – new or ancient – but each within their own heart, the only place on Earth where My eternal truths are known. What they find there will help them cleanse their consciousness of the accumulated false beliefs and misinterpretations of past ages. Their spirit will then be pure again and they shall see God. They shall recognise Me in themselves and others, as well as in everything that is in their world and all worlds. They shall find understanding and through this healing and peace will come to them and also to their world. I am the truth and I alone can set each one of you free.

All I ask from you is that you trustingly turn to Me and ask for My guidance and protection, so I can show you how to re-connect with Me. Rest safely in the knowledge that no outside forces are involved in this process. All you have to do is follow the feelings that rise from your very own innermost being, your heart. When your earthly mind willingly surrenders itself to Me, the mind of the Highest, and becomes My faithful servant, I can begin to use you as a channel for my power and love to flow. This is how slowly but surely your super-conscious faculties develop, until I, the Christ Spirit, have taken over your whole being. 

As our two streams of consciousness merge, all remaining shadows of the past and your earthly ego structure dissolves. Each one of you eventually grows into such a channel, My lamb of God, who is coming home into the oneness with Me and all life. The long awaited time when the earthly and Heavenly twins are re-uniting and working together again, instead of against each other, is here. There is nothing to fear and every reason to rejoice.

As I have created you in My image, whatever is in Me is also in you. In Matthew 5:48 I told you: ‘Therefore become perfect, just as your Father in Heaven is perfect.’ Over the ages, this too has been much misunderstood, but I am telling you now that the perfection you are seeking is wholeness, which means the blending of all aspects of your nature into one. To this end, you need to take possession of everything that is within you, your femininity and masculinity, your earthly self and your God or Highest Self. Everybody has to take charge of these parts and bring them together. When they are functioning as one you have become perfect like Me, whole, healed and holy.

All the religions your world has ever known were inspired by Me and came directly from My mind. Let no-one think otherwise. In the beginning they were pure and unadulterated, but as time went by My wisdom became more and more distorted by the desires of humankind’s lower earthly nature and mind. As one generation and one lifetime of yours followed the other, humankind’s earthly mind gradually filled to such an extent with fears and anxieties that the meaning of My original teachings eventually almost entirely lost the power they once had over people’s hearts and souls. My wisdom, love and power are within each one of you. But, if they are used without love in your heart and for selfish purposes, they turn against you and destroy you and that which you intended to create. The days of the patriarchy have shown you how, when these powers are stimulated to bring out the worst in humankind, they are capable of turning into the greatest evil and enemy your world has ever known. 

The only way of counteracting this is through love, for love is the key to unlocking all doors, including this one. No soul can force its way into Heaven, the oneness with Me. The door to Me can only be unlocked by love. The greatest intellects of your world will never solve My mysteries, but they can certainly go a long way towards destroying them – for themselves and those who listen to and believe their words, rather than Mine. The humble, kind and loving human heart alone can unravel the mysteries of love, life and Me. And that is why at some stage in each soul’s evolutionary development the Divine spark that dwells in every heart, the Christ-child, stirs within you and yearns to come alive. This it can only do through love. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Cj... seems really strange to think that the truth I am seeking is already , and has always been-- hidden in my heart.... sighhhh..   Maybe,  I am just  not ready to accept the truth???????...... Thanks my friend.. Today's wisdom is disturbing... but powerful and complex. Have a fabulous day... Peace always.. jul


----------



## Courtjester

*The Be-Attitudes** For The Aquarian Age*

Blessed are those who can see the funny side of things,
Refuse to take themselves too seriously
And laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their lives will be filled with laughter and smiles.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the ends of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

Blessed are those who can smile in adversity and forget to frown,
For the light of the Highest Star lights their path.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who take responsibility for their mistakes
And learn from them rather than looking 
For scapegoats and someone to blame,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when it is better 
To shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the needs of others
And do not think of themselves as indispensable,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And approach large issues sensibly and peacefully,
For they shall climb high on the evolutionary ladder of life.

Blessed are those who send good, kind and loving
Thoughts and actions only into life,
For nothing but the same shall return to them in due course.

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For this is how they prove that they 
Are already dwelling in the presence of 
The One light that unites us all.

Blessed are those who look for the good 
In all people and situations, 
For they are on the upwards winding spiral of life,
While those who focus on the negative aspects
Are sucked ever deeper on the downwards spiral
Into depression and thoughts of how to escape this world 
And ultimately suicide. 

Blessed are those who recognise Me, the living God within, 
In everything that is, including themselves,
For they have gained access to My unconditional and everlasting
Wisdom and truth, light and love.

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that still appear to be
Negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To the people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not humankind’s, 
All wrongs will be righted, crooked corners be straightened 
And ugly things made beautiful,
These wise ones are doing their share 
Of bringing these things into being.

Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
They focus on that which is 
Positive, good and beautiful on the Earth.
They never cease to wonder 
About how much of it there is already,
And they will never know how much closer 
To My loving heart they are than they can imagine. 

Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:adoration: Fabulous words to live by Cj... Thank you.. Have a peaceful day my friend... jul


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Cj... seems really strange to think that the truth I am seeking is already , and has always been-- hidden in my heart.... sighhhh..   Maybe,  I am just  not ready to accept the truth???????...... Thanks my friend.. Today's wisdom is disturbing... but powerful and complex. Have a fabulous day... Peace always.. jul



I do believe that the truth is there in you, the same as in everybody else. But, could it be that you are not looking in the right place for it? Maybe not knocking at the door and asking your questions, then carefully paying attention in which way the answers may wish to come to you? 

Peace be with you and Namaste. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> I do believe that the truth is there in you, the same as in everybody else. But, could it be that you are not looking in the right place for it? Maybe not knocking at the door and asking your questions, then carefully paying attention in which way the answers may wish to come to you?
> 
> Peace be with you and Namaste. Cj




I truly do not know Cj... I do know I have NOT been looking in the right places my friend.... I mean .. I obviously have been looking in all the WRONG places... sighhh... Thanks for giving me  a new perspective to think about..    Peace..


----------



## Courtjester

My pleasure entirely, dear Julia.

Peace be with you. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Mother **Earth Sees Herself*

Mother Earth sees herself through our eyes.
She dances with our senses,
To each new day’s surprise.
The rainbow of existence says:
‘Time for waking up and becoming the real you.’
Delicately conscious and mindfully awake,
For life just is.

Life is like the Earth herself:
Never empty, never full
And never too much.
Never too much beauty or love,
Or too much life to discover the real you,
As a beloved child of the Universe,
Whose true nature is love and who has the right
To find happiness and fulfilment,
And to love and be loved.

We are the living and beating 
Heart of the whole of the Creation.
The Earth we walk upon and the Sun that shines upon us,
Mother Earth and Father Sun,
Are physical manifestations of the Great Mother/Father of all life,
Who are experiencing themselves through us.
And it is our loving devotion for the life
Our Creator has given to us, 
Which blesses and heals all parts of it into one.
The illusion of separateness dissolves 
And we are again one with all life and lifeforms.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel::sunny: Cj... Todays message is very beautiful... poetic even... Thanks my friend... Hope you have a fabulous day! Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Bridges Between Heaven And Earth*
​ 
We are bridges between Heaven and Earth. Like those of the trees, our roots need to go deep down into the Earth, to draw from her all the nourishment and strength she is capable of giving. Our hands and arms are like branches for reaching high up into the Heavens, to bring down the blessing and healing rays of the Highest Sun and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. Through the visible Sun in our sky it shines in every heart and soul. We are here to illuminate and warm, bless and heal everything that shares our world with us. Our loving respect and devotion for Mother Earth and Father Sun can do more than anything to enable the wise ones in the world of light to heal – through us – all parts of Creation back into the oneness they once came from.

Those who are here now, are allowed the rare privilege of welcoming and celebrating the conscious return to humankind of the gentle and infinite wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, the nurturer, through whom all life is given. No longer do we need to be orphans or semi-orphans, who only have a Father in Heaven, a metaphor for the highest levels of life. Both our Divine Parents are returning into the conscious awareness of our race. Ever more of us are beginning to understand that they are in us and with us, and that they will never leave us in all Eternity.

*Our Mother, The Earth*
Praise be to You, O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life.
Mother Earth is our sister, who carries us in kindness 
And supports us with her strength.
Her beauty is a reflection of Your love
And we thank you for allowing us to share 
In the abundance of her many gifts,
Like the trees, fruits, flowers and meadows.

Thank You, O Father/Mother,
For giving us firm ground to walk on,
Fruit that grows for us,
Flowers to please us,
And the shade of trees for resting beneath.

The Earth is Yours.
She is our home but for a time.
You have given her to us,
So that we should ‘build on her and care for her’.
(1 Moses 2, 15)
Thank You, beloved Father/Mother.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Cj... I love the part about the trees.. I have shared with you how my mom loved trees.. and what she told me.. She also said it was ok to reach for the sky.. IF my feet was firmly planted in the earth... Thank you for a lovely message... Peace always ... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*I Asked And I Was Given*

I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn humbly to obey.
I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might grow in understanding
And become a better human being through bringing forth from within
The Divine qualities of kindness and compassion with all life. 

I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might become wise.
I asked for power, that I might be praised by people.
I was given weakness, that I might feel my need for God.
I asked for all things, that I might enjoy life.
I was given life that I might enjoy all things.
I got nothing that I asked for, but everything I really needed.
Almost despite myself, my unspoken prayers were answered.
And my life is now filled with blessings.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:triumphant:  That is a cool way to view life Cj... very wise! Trouble and heartbreak are really blessings in disguise... Thank you for these beautiful words of wisdom... Hope you have a fabulous day my friend... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Friend. Hope you're having a good day and weekend, too. Regarding the poem, I am sure that is the right way of looking at life, but this usually dawns on us only later in life - with the onset of wisdom, hopefully. Peace be with you . . . Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Affirmations*
​ 
Be creative and as you move through your life, make up new affirmations that are in keeping with your needs. Here are a few examples to help you on the way:

Thy will be done this day and always. Today is a day of completion and healing and I give thanks for this perfect day. Miracle now follows miracle and wonders shall never cease.

Divine love floods my consciousness with perfect health, happiness and wellbeing. Every cell and atom in my whole being is filled with light and heals in perfect ways. 

I cast all my burdens on the Christ within and I go free to love and serve the Great White Spirit in this day and always.

And I am surrounded by and filled with the White Light of the Christ; no negativity can penetrate my consciousness.

And I walk in the Light of the Christ and all my fears melt away and nothing opposes my highest good and my greatest joy.

There is no loss of memory in the Divine Mind; therefore, I recollect everything I should remember and forget the things that no longer serve my highest good and my greatest joy.

I see clearly the perfect plan of my life. Divine enthusiasm fires me now and helps me to fulfil my destiny. 

With the crystal clear vision of the Spirit I see the open road. There are no obstacles on my pathway and I see miracles and wonders come to pass at all times. 

The walls of all my fears and anxieties are crumbling away and I enter into my Promised Land of total and unconditional faith, trust and love, and re-enter the state of Paradise, of oneness with God and all life, that is my birthright. 

And my lamps are filled with the oil of total faith, trust and fulfilment. 

My ears are the ears of the Great Spirit. The radiance of the Christ Star, the Universal Christ, fills my whole being and – if our hearing is troublesome – streams through my hearing and restores it to normal and healthy functioning. I lovingly listen to the voice of my intuition and follow its wisdom without hesitation. I clearly hear the Universe’s glad tidings of great joy, peace on Earth and the healing of all life.

Thou in me art Inspiration, Revelation and Illumination.
Nothing is too good to be true.
Nothing is too wonderful to happen.
And nothing is too good to last.
Amen

Inspired by ‘Your Word is your Wand’
 Florence Scovel  Shinn

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I really loved the 10th one... beautiful and inspirational! Thank you Cj... Hope all is well with you..have a fabulous day... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Mysterious Illnesses*
​ 
Polly Berrien Berends writes: ‘Everything that happens to you is your teacher. The secret is to learn to sit at the feet of your own life and be taught by it. Everything that happens is either a blessing which is also a lesson, or a lesson which is also a blessing.’

I could not agree more. My own life’s experiences have taught me that healing comes to human souls mostly through finding a better perception of their pathway through their present lifetime and the main lessons they have come to learn. To my mind, that is every soul’s first and most important requirement if we wish to make some sense of the vast amounts of suffering that have to be endured on the Earth plane. Yearning for more understanding is very much part of humankind’s nature. To help us find it the Universe places one of its finest tools, astrology, into everybody’s own hands; that’s why we shall be wielding it to our heart’s delight. 

At the beginning of the Aquarian Age, mysterious afflictions of mind, body and spirit abound. Among them are mental illnesses, especially schizophrenia, ME, various types of eating disorders and various types of breakdown. The cause of all dis-eases is a lack of ease, i.e. harmony, between the patient’s earthly being and its counterpart, the Highest or God Self. Each one is a signal that the former fails to understand the needs of the latter.

In ‘Investigating The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’ and ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’ you can join me and take a closer look at these two aspects of our human predicament, which by probably are the most common complaints of the Western World. With the help of astrology I am attempting to shed some light into the darkness of ignorance that to this day surrounds these two corners of the suffering scene of our world.

Human beings are complex creatures and all of us are many-faceted jewels. I believe that, when one of us becomes ill, no stone should be left unturned to find the true cause of our problems, which in my view is invariably of a spiritual nature. Presently, there are many very old souls on the Earth plane, who have been recycled time and again. Because of this, to me, the most important and also interesting aspect is bearing in mind the possibility that the explanation for our present difficulties is likely to be found in the negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns we developed in previous lifetimes. We have brought them with us this time round so that they can be changed into more positive and constructive ones.

It seems to me that in spite of all the medical progress our world has made up to now, no-one understands a great deal of what goes on inside our physical bodies on the spiritual level. Conventional medicine cannot come up with the answers we are seeking, for as long as it continues to insist on looking at and treating the outer manifestations of ailments, instead of searching for the underlying emotional and spiritual issues, which are the true cause of our suffering, so they can be resolved at last.

As mentioned elsewhere, whenever something goes wrong with our physical bodies, it is always an indication that our soul is crying at us: ‘Look at me, heal me and comfort me!’ The same as in other aspects of our lives, there is no magic wand anyone can wave to make our troubles simply disappear. As that would not help anyone’s spiritual growth, it has been decreed by the Highest for good and wise reasons that we ourselves have to go in search of healing. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Young Gods In The Making’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Letting Go Of The Rope*

*Learning To Trust*
​ 
This is the story of a mountaineer who wanted the glory to himself by going alone up a mountain that was known as dangerous. One fine day he started his climb, when night time fell and he had not prepared himself for camping, he decided to keep going. The night fell with heaviness at the altitude the man had reached. His visibility was zero and everything seemed just black. As it was the time of the New Moon, the Moon was invisible and the stars were covered by clouds. As he was climbing a ridge at about one hundred meters from the top, he slipped and fell. Down and down he went. And all he could see were passing blotches of darkness and he had an awful feeling of being sucked up into gravity.

In the anguish of the following moments good and bad memories passed through the man’s mind, who by now was certain that he was going to die. But suddenly he felt a jolt that almost tore him in half. Like any good mountaineer he had staked himself to the mountain with a long rope, which he had tied round his waist. Hanging suspended in mid air, he shouted: ‘Help me God, please help me!’

To his surprise, with a deep voice the all-seeing eye and all-knowing One called from the Heavens: ‘What do you want from me?’

‘Save me.’

‘Do you really believe I can save you?’

‘Yes, I do.’

‘Then unhook the rope that is holding you up.’

Another moment of silence and stillness followed, during which the man only held tighter to his rope. The next day a rescue team found him, frozen to death and still clinging to his rope. Two feet off the ground.

In spite of the sad outcome of this tale, in truth it has a happy ending. The great and wise, all-loving and all-understanding White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, embraced the climber and sadly murmured: ‘Yet another one of My beloved children of the Earth, who has not yet learned to trust Me fully. Go, My dear Angel, take him back to his true home, the world of spirit. There let him rest for a good while, so he can recover from his ordeal. When he wakes, tell him that in the fullness of time, I shall grant him the gift of another lifetime in physicality with many more opportunities for learning to place all his faith in Me, the way I showed you in the legend of the Master Jesus. 

‘All of you are on the Earth plane to evolve into masters of yourselves, of the ship of your life and ultimately your destiny, as demonstrated by the tale of the Master. As you know, masters cannot fall straight from the Heavens. Only through learning and growing each through their own experiences can your spiritual wisdom and understanding of life grow, and your consciousness expand until it has reached the state of mastership, which every soul finally has to achieve. Born in Heaven, a metaphor your world uses for the highest levels of life, initially your spirit is but a tiny spark of Me. From the safety of My sacred heart every one of you once began their descent into taking part in the experiences of Earth life. This is the only place where amends can eventually be made for any damage, pain and suffering you in your ignorance of your true nature once caused others and also yourself, and that in the course of many lifetimes.

‘Ultimately, all suffering of your world is self-inflicted through negative thinking patterns which led to outrageous behaviour in previous lifetimes. Because on the inner level all life is and there is no separation between anyone, whatever you do to somebody else, with good or bad intentions, in the final analysis you do to yourself. All your negative actions towards others also have to be experienced by you. Patiently enduring them is your redemption, which is sure to come either in your present lifetime or future ones. 

‘For a long time your earthly self remains unaware of such things and suffers intensely from – unbeknown to itself – the results of its own actions. This is when  your spirit and soul begin to nudge you, their earthly counterpart, and with feelings of yearning that awaken in you try to remind you of your true nature and home. Through your own suffering you get to know what pain feels like, and in your heart begin to stir the Divine sensations of compassion and love for the anguish, distress and torment you are starting to notice everywhere around you. This is a signal that the spark of the Christ Spirit in you is waking from its slumbers and starts to grow into a small flame of love. 

‘Through loving service on the Earth plane the spark keeps on growing. By uniting itself ever more with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, it develops ever more into a radiant blaze in its own right. The heat of this spiritual fire is capable of burning away the accumulated emotional/spiritual dross of many lifetimes that has accumulated in your own consciousness and that of your whole world. Each one of the wise ones who choose to constantly work under My guidance and protection, hand in hand with the Angels, eventually turn into Masters and Christed ones.’

The Guardian Angel silently stood by the dead climber. It was waiting for the Angel of Death, who had appeared and gently and lovingly released the climber’s spirit and soul from the emptying shell of its physical body. Taking spirit and soul by the hand, the Angel safely returned them to their true home, the world of light. After a period of resting and receiving God’s healing energies through the Angels, the new arrival to this world realised to his/her greatest joy that the previous lifetime had taught him/her the most important lesson every human being learns in the end, namely that God and the Angels never ever leave any of us on their own. No matter what may ever happen to us on the Earth or any other part or level of God’s Creation, we shall always be guided, protected and safe. 

And that is how all seemingly sad stories of Earth life come to their natural conclusion and have a happy ending. This applies to all walks of life and especially on the spiritual pathway, where we frequently feel ourselves like dangling on an all too fragile rope between life and death, and there is nothing for it but: learning to trust!

Thanks and praise be to You Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and Your Angels for having ensured throughout the ages that we and our world shall forever rest securely in Your loving hands. 

Amen

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:adoration:  I absolutely love the story of the mountain climber ... 2 feet... 2 feet off the ground??? sighhhh.. Ohhhh.. I can understand why the mountain climber held on to his rope Cj.. as humans, we tend to only trust what we can hold in our hands, or see with our eyes... Trust is a reallllyyy hard thing to learn.. almost impossible to let go of that rope my friend... Thank you for a fabulous message.. Have a peaceful day... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Help Me To Believe*

O Holy Trinity, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, and your only born Son, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to trust and believe, 
I know that Your deep love and mercy,
Forgiveness and understanding 
For the trials and tribulations of our human hearts
Is very real.
But still I doubt.

Please help me to overcome my unbelief through an 
Ever increasing understanding of the mysteries 
Of my own existence and Yours.
I pray that may my perceptions 
Should no longer be based on mere surface words,
But on a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of all 
The sacred teachings of our world.
Help all human souls to grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way we did in past lifetimes,
When this state of consciousness was known as gnosis. 

The dawn my soul has patiently been waiting for is here,
Because I now realise that it was You who guided me
Through the lonely watches of dark night of my soul,
And through the narrow tunnel of my grief
Over thinking that I had lost my inner connection with You.

No longer do I have to wait,
Tortured and alone in the creeping loathsome dark,
Dragged along the labyrinthine maze that lacked
The knowledge that eventually the healing rays of the 
Universal Christ, the Sun beyond the Sun in the sky above me,
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth would bring about 
The rebirth of my own soul and that of our world.
Triumphantly, the iron gates of pain, which once held me 
Prisoner in the dungeon of my ignorance, are breaking down.
They are bringing new life where broken hopes
Used to lay crippled among the ancient battlements
Of my soul and the soul of our world.

With all my heart and soul I pray 
That my lack of faith in You should be replaced by
A deep inner awareness of Your Divine presence in me
And also my companions, 
As each on their own way and all of us together,
Hand in hand with the Angels and You 
Are walking back home into the 
Conscious awareness of our oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as a new day follows every night, 
Now the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul
Is reaching its natural end and the 
Radiance of Your Light reigns supreme, 
Now and forever.

Amen

Randle Manwaring
Adapted by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘All About Faith’ 
Part A – Help Me To Believe
Part B – Reflections on Faith
Part C – Faith Is Like Fulfilment
Part D – Living Without Faith
Part E – Our Two Most Intimate Relationships

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This is so beautiful Cj... and it fits perfectly with yesterday's words of wisdom... Thank you my friend.. Have a fabulous day... hope the sun is shining where you dwell... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

Yes, I thought so, too. And thank you, my dear Friend, for your feedback and your reflections on the matter.

 Have a lovely day and peace be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Friendships Are Forever*
​ 
A teacher one day asked her students to list the names of their class mates on two sheets of paper and to leave a space between each name. Then she told them to think of the good things they could say about each of their classmates, to write them down and to give the papers to her at the end of their lesson. At home the teacher wrote the name of each student on a separate sheet of paper and listed what her students had said about each other.

The next day every student received a copy of her list. It didn’t take long until the entire class was smiling and she heard whispers like: ‘Really?’, ‘I never knew that I meant anything to anyone.’ and ‘I didn’t know others liked me so much.’ The papers were never mentioned in class again, so the teacher had no idea whether her students had discussed them with each other or anyone else. This didn’t matter to her because the purpose of the exercise had been accomplished and she was satisfied that her students felt much happier about themselves and each other. After a while this group of students moved on. 

Several years later, one of them by the name of Mark was killed in a car crash and the teacher was invited to his funeral. The young man looked so handsome in his coffin and the church was packed with his friends. One by one they took a walk past the deceased and the teacher was the last one to bless him once more. As she stood there, one of the men who acted as pallbearer came up to her. ‘Were you Mark’s maths teacher?’ he asked. When she nodded, he replied: ‘Mark talked about you a lot.’ 

After the funeral, most of Mark’s former classmates went for a meal together. Mark’s parents were there and waiting to have a word with his teacher. ‘We want to show you something,’ the father said, taking a wallet out of his pocket. ‘This was found on Mark when he was killed. We thought you might recognise it.’ Carefully he removed two very well worn pieces of notebook paper. The teacher recognised them as the list of the good things Mark’s classmates had once said about him. 

‘Thank you so much for doing that,’ Mark’s mother said. ‘As you can see, our son treasured his list.’ His former classmates had gathered around and were listening. One of them said: ‘I too still have my list. I keep it in the top drawer of my desk at home and have a look at it when I feel down.’ One of the wives of her former students stepped forward with: ‘My husband asked me to put his list into our wedding album.’ ‘I also have mine,’ one of her former women students said: ‘I keep it in my diary.’ 

Another woman reached into her handbag. Pulling her rather frazzled looking list out to show to the group, she said: ‘I carry it with me at all times. I think all of us have kept our lists. In moments of weakness and self-doubt I look at mine and it gives me a warm feeling inside to know that all these people think well of me and are my friends, and that I love them, too. ’ I do believe that there is an afterlife and each time  I think of Mark, I sense that he still loves me as much as I love him. The woman’s words made the teacher cry and she felt she was weeping as much for Mark as for all those who would never be able to see him again in this world.

The pace of life these days is so fast that we are in constant danger of forgetting that inevitably all our Earth lives have to end one day. Nobody knows when that will be for any one of us. Why not make a point of every so often telling the people you love and think highly of, how special and important they are to you. Do this before it’s too late and they have passed onto the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates Earth life from the world of light, our true home. 

However, friendships are not merely gifts for one lifetime, they can last forever – if that’s what we want them to be and we take good care of them. Aquarius is the sign of friendship and kinship with all life and the times we are living in are all about these themes. That is why friendships are becoming of ever greater importance. Even the smallest efforts in this respect are never wasted, because all our friendships – new and old ones – will accompany us into all subsequent ones. We shall quite literally take them with us into Eternity. And even if someone has already crossed the bridge into the world of light, it is not too late to send them our love and blessings. The spirits and souls there are in as much need of them as anywhere – maybe even more so. Some of them come to my mind, in particular family members with whom it was impossible, for one reason or another, to make peace while they still dwelled with us on this plane. 

Focussing on that which is good and positive in people is a wonderful aid to building solid and lasting friendships. It creates an appreciation for each other that is based on love and goodwill. This is the best foundation if we wish to keep our friendships going. In contrast to this, criticism can all too easily destroy them. To become more tolerant towards the foibles and idiosyncrasies of those around us, I find it helpful to take a closer look at their Sun signs. Very soon one then discovers that frequently folks cannot help doing the irritating and annoying things they do. Let’s face it, that is something we are all prone to. 

To illustrate this with an example, one of my friends is a Sun Virgo, an Earth sign, with his Sun in the first house, the natural domain of Aries, a Fire sign. True to his Virgo approach to life he loves nit-picking, looking for flaws in everything that comes his way and because of this unable to see the wood for the trees. He blurts out the first thing that comes to him, rather than getting his mind into gear before speaking. In addition to these negative characteristics of his Sun sign, he also displays a collection of the Arian ones, the house position of his Sun. He very rapidly jumps to conclusions – the wrong ones, more often than not – and loves shooting first and asking the questions, if any, afterwards. Through this he usually misses the point I am trying to make completely. On top of all these things he is always on the lookout for someone to cross swords with – Aries again. 

Being familiar with his birthchart, I know that he just cannot help himself, because he is ‘ruled by the Star’s. What this means you can find out by following the link at the end. My knowledge enables me to smile to myself when he launches one of his attacks, rather than getting angry and annoyed. Then I forgive him and still think of him as my friend, which I certainly  am. 

Wise ones who are interested in self-mastery, the ultimate goal of our earthly education, can turn astrology into a wonderful lifehelp that can give them pointers about their negative character traits. This enables them to start working on rising above and overcoming them. And by studying my interpretations of your friends’ Sun signs with a bit of practice you will be able to see that some of their behaviour is part of their main life’s lessons, as revealed by their Sun sign by sign and house position reveals. Reading about yours will go a long way towards overcoming your own troublesome habits and characteristics. See for yourself how working with these things can help our friendships to run much more smoothly. 

The best and easiest way of finding any of my interpretations, your friends’ as well as your own, is as follows. Either click on the relevant link below and look for what you need there or go to my website and find  the search box on the left hand side, just below the main headings. Type the name of the file you are looking for into it, for example ‘The Sun in Aries’. From the appearing file names choose the ones that interest you.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Astro Files – The Sun Signs’ 
[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’ 
 
From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*On Eagle’s Wings*

Refrain:
And He will raise you up on Eagle’s wings,
Bear you on the breath of dawn,
Make you to shine like the Sun
And hold you in the palm of His hand.

You who dwell in the shelter of the Universal Christ,
Who abide in His shadow for life,
They say to Him:
‘My refuge, my rock, in You I trust.’

The snare of the fowler will never capture you,
And famine will bring you no fear.
Under His wings is your refuge
And His faithfulness is your shield.

You need not fear the terror of the night,
Nor the arrow that flies by day.
Though thousands may fall about you,
Near you it shall not come.

For to His Angels He’s given command
To guard you in all of your ways.
Upon their hands they will bear you up,
Lest you dash your foot against a stone.

Michael Joncas
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

"Friendships are Forever".... Cj.... Sighhh... What a lovely story... The students kept their lists...This is what I was trying to express in my Poem  "Message in a Bottle". Words are sooo powerful.. They can heal, or destroy.. A person never may know how a simple word of kindness could change a persons life. OR.. The lack of a kind word ... I loved this one. This is one of my new favorite words of wisdom! You are fabulous! Thanks my friend.. this made my day... Peace always... jul

OH... May many words of comfort and kindness come your way...


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you so much, dear Julia. It's good to hear that you enjoyed 'Friendships Are Forever'. I do believe that they truly are and that it's important to nurture as many of them as possible. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Power Of Thought*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015:  ‘Once a man came over to the spirit world and when he was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that quite a large corner of it was unfinished. His guide said ‘You have noticed that your home is not yet complete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am disappointed. ‘ ‘Well,’ came the reply: ‘Go away and think hard about the perfect finished structure and then come back to us.’ The man did this and upon his return he was delighted to find that his home was now complete.

‘This simple story sets out a fact of life. The whole point of our message is that thought has an infinite and creative power. Thought and imagination can create in your world and in ours. Do you see what this implies? It means that man by his habitual thought actually shapes his life and circumstances. Although some of you will disagree with this, nevertheless in due time you will find it is true. As you think, so you will become, and your surroundings will evolve. In other words you are creating your conditions and environment by your own thoughts, not only you yourself, but the whole of humankind is doing this. You see how great and grave is this power? It creates humankind and its world.

‘We cannot emphasise too strongly the power of thought. Humankind thinks that thought is something private. Your thoughts are expressed in your face, in the wellbeing of your body. They are even expressed in your clothing, in your homes, in your business, in your walking, your writing, your aura – that which is hidden is shouted from the rooftops by your thoughts.

‘Thought can heal and create good health, but it can also inflict pain and disease, and disrupt and destroy the mental and soul life of humankind. Thought can do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind longs for. Your scientists are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work as far as possible with the positive and creative power of thought. When giving advice, we make it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good, although some of you may call us foolishly optimistic.

‘Your thoughts are helping your world to enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected the illumined light of the Christ Spirit to help in the evolution of life on Earth. So will it be again.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Welllll... Interesting ... BUT.. it would take a lot of faith to completely and truly believe this message... And I do know how you feel about faith Cj.. you have posted many beautiful messages about how necessary faith is...BUT.. bad things happen and unfortunately-- those things change a person's ability to have the positive thoughts needed to bring good things their way...I am not disagreeing with you at all Wise One... rather ... maybe explaining HOW a person can get trapped in that mind set... and create more bad stuff.. because they cannot change their thought process ??? Then again... there is that "F" word.. Faith... sooo... I don't know ... You have given me much to think about.. Maybe.. one of these days I will have the faith needed to believe these beautiful words of wisdom... Thanks my friend... May you only have positive.. happy healing thoughts... Peace always... jul


----------



## escorial

as always a feast of thoughts and emotions provoked by your postings...for me if you believe or not you can still extract meaning and understanding regardless


----------



## Courtjester

escorial said:


> as always a feast of thoughts and emotions provoked by your postings...for me if you believe or not you can still extract meaning and understanding regardless


How right you are! And thank you. Cj​


----------



## Courtjester

*Letting Our Inner Light Shine*
​ 
Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind. 

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest flows onto the Earth plane. It guides each one of us through their intuition into right thought, word and action. On our own we are nothing and can do nothing. But as the energies of the Highest increasingly flow through us, it is possible to gradually become an ever more powerful influence in our world. All we have to do is to resist the temptation to use what we find for self-glorification, but instead celebrating and glorifying God’s infinite power, wisdom and love.

This applies especially to souls who in this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of blessing and healing all life. At least occasionally, let us spare a loving thought for all leaders of our world and the special tests they are constantly facing, to establish what degree of spiritual maturity they have reached. Are they as yet capable of serving as tools and channels for the Highest or do they still put their own selfish interests first?

White Eagle confirms this in ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’: _‘God breathed into Adam the breath of life; and God will breathe into you this same breath of life, if you will [as much as possible] hold the thought of the perfect life in your mind and heart. Then you will be able to say in truth, as the Master Jesus [in the legend of his life] did, ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the Father and the Father is in me.’ _

_‘Hold fast to this realisation of the light, of the life within you. Let the light manifest through you; let it shine throughout the world. You as an individual are of the greatest importance, because the perfect expression of God through you can influence countless lives. Every human soul is of the utmost importance because every soul is potentially a reflector of God’s life [and a channel for bringing the glory of God onto the Earth].’_

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am music waiting to be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice of Life singing through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of creation. I speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to exclaim the glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s plan for me. I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I expand without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open my heart and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life intends for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of which I speak and see.’_ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Reaping The Bountiful Harvest*

*The Purpose Of My Life’s Work*
​ 
The Age of Aquarius, among many other things, is the age of technology and communications, and especially that which serves the purpose of broadcasting God’s wisdom and truth, which for some time by now has been flowing directly from the source of our being into the hearts and souls of all who are ready and open to receiving them. As one of the pioneers of this age, the purpose of my life’s work is to distribute and share the knowledge I have found and still am finding on my journey through life with as many as possible of you, my siblings in the human family. 

From their earliest beginnings almost thirty years ago, the aim of my writings has been the reaping of the bountiful harvest of spiritual wisdom and truth, so it can be made available to those who are in need of it. When it comes to understanding life, all along astrology has been my greatest help. I have no taste for fortunetelling of any kind and to my mind the best way of studying astrology is by looking back. Learning something new never ceases with this subject and that’s why I find it never loses its fascination for me. 

Those who are astrologically inclined may be interested to know that my Mercury is in Virgo conjunct with Neptune and in trine with Jupiter and Uranus. They form a grand trine with Uranus at its base in Taurus in the fourth house, the house of inner consciousness and home. This is the place where we are truly at home and comfortable. My Sun is in the ninth house, the domain of Sagittarius, and my Ascendant is also in this sign. On one side my Mercury is in wide conjunction with Venus in Virgo, not a good position for this planet, on its other side with my Sun in the fifth degree of Libra, which adds some more Virgo energies to the picture. 

Virgo is the harvest sign of the zodiac for bringing the spiritual harvest down to the Earth. The virgin who carries a sheaf of wheat in her arms is its symbol. Venus in Virgo is an indication that one has a lot of learning to do in connection with love. This I have surely done and no doubt that is the reason why I chose to be born when the Sun moves through Libra. Much of my time was spent learning to love the unloving. I must have succeeded, as for quite some time there have been many kind and loving people around me. The dynamics of life see to it that what we send out does return to us. That’s why at any given time we can only draw people of our own calibre into our orbit. 

For the ones who do not yet know a great deal about astrology, I will try to explain what this means. Mercury, the planetary ruler of Gemini and Virgo, represents the Divine aspect that takes care of many of the things that are vital for our survival on the Earth plane. In the days of yore, Mercury was the young God who brought the sacred fire of the Gods down to the Earth. In the Air sign Gemini the planet’s energies are dedicated to the development of our earthly minds and its communicating capabilities, like speaking, reading and writing. As time goes by, this enables us to learn and find an ever better understanding of things. In the Earth sign Virgo, the teaching and healing sign, Mercury acts as the teacher who motivates us to seek better and healthier ways of living and being, which ultimately can lead to the healing of ourselves and our world. 

Bearing these things in mind, it does not come as a surprise that I am one of those who have been chosen for the task of bringing the spiritual harvest down to the Earth plane. I cannot help wondering how many lifetimes of preparation, which is finding its culmination right here and now, has taken. One of these days I shall know. Meanwhile I am happy that the spiritual knowledge I have gathered thus far could fill a book or several of them, as by now there are twelve different volumes of my jottings. Stargazer’s Astro Files are one of them and they to date contain nine subsections. In spite of this, and to me this is by far the most important point, the discoveries still waiting to be made are likely to fill thousands of libraries. My heart and soul sing with joy when I think of so much learning ahead. To me, the best part of life always has been and forever shall be finding new knowledge and understanding that can be shared with others. This I am happy to do at all times with anyone and that free of charge.

My writings represent my life’s learning and all of it is of an intuitive and original nature. No parts of them can be found anywhere else, unless they have been copied from my work. The quotes I use here and there never form its basis. They are only included as confirmations of something that has already been written and/or if they can add something to the understanding all of us are on the Earth plane to seek. Items of this nature are only included when my inner guidance signals me to do so, because this means that they are relevant to what we have to say and true. 

The intention behind all my jottings is to bring fresh hope, faith and trust to our world through a better understanding of the higher purpose of our existence and the spiritual backdrop against which all life is constantly unfolding.  Every chapter of my work has been freshly written from scratch and is not based on anything that existed before in the field of spiritual knowledge. It came into being intuitively and is an original. New chapters and updates are constantly appearing in the same way, as the creative process continues to go full steam ahead at all times and fresh ideas keep coming, which add something to the wisdom and understanding all of us are on the Earth plane to seek. 

My writings express my beliefs and my reality and truth. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and you alone can decide what yours are. With the help of your inner guidance you are the only one who can decide whether my truth could also be yours. As it is the only authority in the whole of Creation that will never mislead you or let you down in any way, knock at its door and ask. Whilst listening to or reading anything, it pays to listen to our inner world. You have found truth when a feeling rises from there that says: ‘This makes sense. It is right.’ 

I have always held the belief that spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody and should be made available free of charge, rather than being sold to the highest bidders. Should you be interested in using some of my material in connection with your own healing work, feel free to do so. I would appreciate it if you would be kind enough to mention my website www.raysofwisdom.com. In the ten years of its existence that’s the only way it has ever been promoted and its popularity is constantly growing. 

My life’s work is my legacy and my gift to humankind and Mother Earth and all her kingdoms. No name shall ever be attached to it other than Aquarius. As I only recently found out, the Divine Waterbearer Aquarius represents and brings us the voice of God. Ask your inner guidance whether for you this is true or not. 

And whether you are as yet aware of this or not, you are responsible, not only for yourself but also for the state of our world. What kind of future conditions do you wish to create for us and our planet? Rest assured that with every word you are reading the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star flows freely into your hearts and souls of all my readers, friends and members of my spiritual family, throughout our whole world. From there it pours itself into the heart and soul of all humankind and our whole world. God bless you and keep each one of you safe, now and forever. 

* * *

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

And if I can occasionally help someone to find new hope, faith and trust
in the goodness of life that forms the basis of our existence,
my living will not have been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:_ Have a fabulous day! _


----------



## Courtjester

And the same to you, dear Julia. Peace and joy, love and light be with you, always. Cj

:icon_joker:​


----------



## Courtjester

*An Eagle’s Eye View From Our World’s Tallest Building*
​ 
For a brief moment an eagle really was on top of our world. With a camera strapped to its back and a gentle release, the bird swooped down from the highest point on the Burj Khalifa, the world’s tallest building, in Dubai, the United Arab Emirates. Minutes later it landed on the hand of its falconer, who was waiting on the ground.

Made by Freedom Conservation, this video is not the first recorded by a camera-carrying bird, but it did set a record for the recorded bird flight from the highest man-made structure. Attempts at a flight from an ever taller building will have to wait until Saudi Arabia finishes the Kingdom Tower, an even taller building than the Burj Khalifa, currently under construction in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. 
 
To take part in the eagle’s flight, please follow the link below:

‘An Eagle’s Eye View’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:applouse:  WOW!!!! Cj !!! This was FABULOUS!! I have always wondered what it must be like to have a birds eye view... The way everything came into sharp focus, the closer the eagle got to the ground.. AAAAmazing! This is stunning.. You made my day.. Thank you for sharing this my friend.. it is truly unforgettable  and breath taking... Peace...


----------



## Courtjester

Glad to hear you are enjoying it so much and thank you for letting me know. I thought it would be to your liking. Peace . . . :sunny:


----------



## Courtjester

Happy glassblowing, dear Julia. I saw pictures of some samples of your craft in one of the other threads. Stunning in their beauty and no doubt expressions of your inner beauty. I believe that our creations reveal better than anything else who and what we truly are: love. Cj  :encouragement:


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Our World*

O Holy Trinity,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother and the Universal Christ.
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress of all life,
The Christ Spirit is Your only born Son, 
The spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun,
And the light of all lights.

We are your people, the sheep of your flock.
Heal us when we’re wounded,
Comfort us when we’re in pain,
Touch us when we’re lonely,
Strengthen us when we’re weak.
May Your trusted Angels and Masters,
Guides and helpers by our shepherds 
In the world of light, who lead us 
Safely home into the loving union with You.

Help us to know Your love,
So that we may practise and
Manifest it throughout the Earth,
And may all earthly love have its foundation
In your Divine laws and unerring justice.

Help us to believe mightily,
Hope joyfully and love Divinely.
Renew us, so that we may do our share of 
Blessing and healing each other, our whole world 
And, through this, all other worlds, too.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> Happy glassblowing, dear Julia. I saw pictures of some samples of your craft in one of the other threads. Stunning in their beauty and no doubt expressions of your inner beauty. I believe that our creations reveal better than anything else who and what we truly are: love. Cj  :encouragement:





:angel: Dear fabulous Cj.... Thank you for your kindness to me...You are a true blessing in my life... Your words.. beautiful gifts. Peace to you my friend.. always..


----------



## Firemajic

:tranquillity:  _Lovely message... beautiful prayer.. Thank you Cj.. May the sun shine on you today... Peace always..._


----------



## Courtjester

My pleasure entirely, dear lady. Cj 

:hi:​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Long And Winding Road*

On the long and winding road through life there are times
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, solutions scarce 
And constant downpours threatens to ruin our parade.

When that happens, all we can do is let go
And move, praying for courage and strength,
And then handing the lead over to the living God within,
To show us the way forwards to a new dawn.

With this help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the process of change often is tough,
We need to think about all the good things that lie ahead,
If only we remain steadfast and patiently wait for them.

Round the very next bend of the road
There could be adventures we would never 
Have dared to imagine even in our wildest dreams.
For those who dare to challenge the status quo
Hopes and wishes may come true in ways we cannot yet perceive
And new friendships found along the way.

There are so many options in life,
And different ways in which it is possible to grow.
Perhaps we shall visit places we never thought existed or
Explore things that have not been tried by anyone before.
Maybe we’ll travel to fabulous faraway worlds
And visit wondrous places where we find 
Warmth, affection, loving and caring
From folks who could have been waiting for us.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings we have to share.
In their midst we may find someone
Who supports us in all we do
And believes in us and the decisions we make, 
Because they know that they are good and wise for us,
Even though they may not be for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Let’s take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as we trust and follow our inner guidance,
Without ever looking back,
For that’s not the way any one of us is meant to go. 

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

:nevreness:  Courage??? lol... Courage to change... and stop looking back?? Change is hard CJ... even when it is for the best... Takes a lot of courage... I loved todays message... very inspirational and appropriate for me... Thank you my friend.. lol... I will find my courage... but I know I will never find it looking over my shoulder... May your day be fabulous! Peace always...


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. And the same to you. 

As far as courage is concerned, why not ask, so you can be given? Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*All Of Life Is Flowingness*

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up my personal struggles and ambitions,
Knowing that everything that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

Therefore, I now let go,
And trust my inner guidance
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen
From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Letting Go*
​ 


Does not mean being uncaring, but stepping back and allowing others to do, live and experience for themselves.


Is not cutting ourselves off, but the realisation that we cannot and have no right to control others.


Is the realisation that I cannot enable others, because each has the right to learn from the consequences of their actions. 


Is admitting our powerlessness, namely that the outcome of something is not in our hands.


Is not trying to change or blame others, but making the most of ourselves and helping them to do the same for themselves.


Is not carrying others, but caring about them.


Is not fixing things for them, but supporting them unflinchingly in their times of need.


Is not judging others, but allowing them their humanness. 


Is not muddling and interfering with others and trying to arrange the outcome of events in their lives. This allows them to learn from and grown through their own experiences and in this way steering them into taking their destiny into their own hands. 


Is not being protective, but permitting others to face their own realities and life lessons. 


Is not denying, but an acceptance that we and our own life and that of everybody else at all times rest securely in the Universe’s loving hands.


Is not adjusting and steering everything to my desires, but going with the flow of my life and taking each day as it comes and whatever it may bring, whilst cherishing my own existence within it. 


Letting go means having no regrets about the past and being grateful for all the things it has taught us. This sets us free to live, grow and learn – each through their own experiences – ever more in the present and for the future. And that spells fearing less and loving more.

May the Angels of Peace and Healing be with you in all your relationships, especially the one with yourself.

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Letting go means having no regrets about the past and being grateful for all the things it has taught us. This sets us free to live, grow and learn – each through their own experiences – ever more in the present and for the future. And that spells fearing less and loving more. 

yeah man..liked that hit


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Escorial. And how right you are, when you say: 'The only one who can heal you is you.' Cj


----------



## am_hammy

Courtjester said:


> Letting go means having no regrets about the past and being grateful for all the things it has taught us. This sets us free to live, grow and learn – each through their own experiences – ever more in the present and for the future. And that spells fearing less and loving more.​



​
I have the hardest time with this one. My past constantly creeps up on me. It's extremely difficult. I have someone in my life now that helps me with it though. Sometimes it takes another person to help you realize that you don't need to live in your past, and that you don't deserve to live in it. No better time then the present.

Thanks for sharing this one. Was a lovely reminder ^_^


----------



## Courtjester

*About Children*

A woman held her babe against her bosom and said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you, 
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. 
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth 
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children 
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences, 
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children 
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living 
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it 
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents. 

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this, 
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

am_hammy said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> I have the hardest time with this one. My past constantly creeps up on me. It's extremely difficult. I have someone in my life now that helps me with it though. Sometimes it takes another person to help you realize that you don't need to live in your past, and that you don't deserve to live in it. No better time then the present. . .
> 
> Thanks for sharing this one. Was a lovely reminder ^_^



Dear am_hammy,

I passed your comment on to Aquarius and have just received the following in reply:

Dear Cj – thank you for sending me the lady’s feedback. Much appreciated. Having been born on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] May – this applies to any year – she suffers from a double dose of difficulties when it comes to letting go of the past, especially of people and earthly possessions. The following is an extract from my interpretation of ‘The Sun In Taurus’, which I hope may be helpful:

First there is her Sun in Taurus, the value and also the money sign of the zodiac, and souls born into this sign are particularly fond of money and of gold. The Taurean love for money is shared by Capricorn, another Earth sign. Yet, there is a big difference between the motivations behind this. Taureans love to enjoy all the good things Mother Earth has to offer and this means spend, spend, spend! Both signs will do all they can to get their hands on money, lots and lots of it. Having it to Taurus means being able to afford wine, women/men and song, literally and metaphorically speaking, as well as good food and drink, fine clothes, furniture, works of art, especially sculptures and pottery. These things are eagerly explored and greatly enjoyed by Taureans, who will insist that everything is of the best and the finest quality they can possibly afford.

However, by the time that same soul has reached Capricorn, through its own experiences it will have grown wise to the fact that in Earth life – and that on all its levels – times of abundance are inevitably followed by ones of great need. The same principle applies to lifetimes and the wise purpose behind it all is to teach each one of us the value of things and to help us differentiate between fat and lean times. That’s how in Capricorn we realise the need for putting something by for a rainy day and enjoy the merits of thrift and saving, but care needs to be taken that this does not wind up in miserliness and excessive frugality.

But in Taurus the soul is still busy with absorbing the lesson that neither money nor gold represent value itself and that these things are of value merely of the Earth plane, where they are two of its symbols. The Taurean desire nature is strong, which makes them into extraordinarily acquisitive people. All possessions and material things are of the greatest importance to them and their present lifetime will offer them many opportunities for appreciating the good things of the Earth to the fullest. However, the more experienced the soul becomes, after it has been many times round the zodiac, the more wisely it learns to handle its earthly resources – even during a lifetime in Taurus. In younger, less experiences souls over-possessiveness, jealousy and greed have to be experienced with great intensity and grappled with.

Why is it that the Taurean desire nature is so strong? When you put Taurus on the natural zodiac, so that this sign is on the Ascendant, the twelfth house of the soul and of subconscious awareness is then occupied by Aries under the rulership of the planet of desire, Mars. The aggressively pushy assertiveness the soul needs and gets from the Universe in Aries is still there. This trace does not just go away when the soul progresses into Taurus, but under the softening, mellowing and sweetening influence of Venus, that of Mars and Aries moves into the background of our consciousness, into our subconscious, from where it continues to drive the soul forward on its evolutionary pathway. During all subsequent lifetimes its influence remains with us. It then makes itself felt in different houses, i.e. aspects of our life.

The desire nature is just as strong in Scorpio, the sign in polar opposition to Taurus, co-ruled by Mars and Pluto. As a result Taurus is subject to a double dose of the subconscious influence of Mars. A fierce desire nature is a natural part of every soul’s character make-up on the Earth plane. That is the engine that drives us from one lifetime into another in pursuit of experiences that result in soul growth and are thus helpful to our personal evolution and that of our whole world. Through the consequences of our actions, in pursuit of our desires, life itself eventually teaches each one of us how to distinguish between the beneficial and detrimental expressions of our desire nature.

And so, off the soul goes in pursuit of satisfying its many appetites, to experience the good things of the Earth and learning to appreciate them. By exploring them its understanding of earthly life gradually expands. This continues until the soul has acquired a set of true values with regard to people and things. Having reached a sufficient degree of spiritual awareness, it begins to feel the need to nail the desires of its small earthly self to the cross and surrender itself, freely and willingly, into the loving hands of its Highest Self. The most important lesson and the greatest test of the soul’s spiritual maturity wait for every soul at the end of each lifetime. All earthly things must be handed back and consciousness alone remains. The better the understanding of the true purpose of life, the easier the letting go, the less chance of remaining stuck on the material level and of getting lost in the illusion of an over-materialistic existence.
* * *​ 
The lady’s second dose of difficulties with letting go has to do with having been born on the second day of May – the same goes for all other months. The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] is under the influence of the energies of the Moon. 2 =  the Moon. This extract from my ‘The Sun In Cancer’ also applies to people born on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] day of any month:

Cancerians are soulful and deeply feeling folks whose keyword is: ‘I feel’. The cardinality of their sign is an indication that they are highly creative and restless, especially in the home. Souls during their sojourn through this sign are so much concerned with home, mother, family, ancestry and the past in general that they try to cling to them with all their might. Caring and protective of their loved ones, they can be more than somewhat over-indulgent towards themselves and those around them. They cling to the past with all their might. Cancer loves to roam but no matter how far they travel, they will always feel as if some kind of a giant magnet was drawing them back home. Home is more important to them than anything else in the whole wide world. They are good homemakers and although they may not spend a great deal of time in it, for them there always has to be a safe haven and a warm nest to return to.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * * ​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> Thank you, dear Julia. And the same to you.
> 
> As far as courage is concerned, why not ask, so you can be given? Cj






:scratch::?   I am not sure why I have not CJ... lol... Maybe that is where I need to start... Thanks my friend...


----------



## am_hammy

Wow. That was probably the most in depth reading I've ever read of myself dealing with the signs.

Thank you for passing my comment along. It was definitely interesting to read. The last bit mentioned about the Cancerians and how it applies to any one born on the second of the month is so accurate, hah.

Thank you again for sharing the response with me ^_^




Courtjester said:


> Dear am_hammy,
> 
> I passed your comment on to Aquarius and have just received the following in reply:
> 
> Dear Cj – thank you for sending me the lady’s feedback. Much appreciated. Having been born on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] May – this applies to any year – she suffers from a double dose of difficulties when it comes to letting go of the past, especially of people and earthly possessions. The following is an extract from my interpretation of ‘The Sun In Taurus’, which I hope may be helpful:
> 
> First there is her Sun in Taurus, the value and also the money sign of the zodiac, and souls born into this sign are particularly fond of money and of gold. The Taurean love for money is shared by Capricorn, another Earth sign. Yet, there is a big difference between the motivations behind this. Taureans love to enjoy all the good things Mother Earth has to offer and this means spend, spend, spend! Both signs will do all they can to get their hands on money, lots and lots of it. Having it to Taurus means being able to afford wine, women/men and song, literally and metaphorically speaking, as well as good food and drink, fine clothes, furniture, works of art, especially sculptures and pottery. These things are eagerly explored and greatly enjoyed by Taureans, who will insist that everything is of the best and the finest quality they can possibly afford.
> 
> However, by the time that same soul has reached Capricorn, through its own experiences it will have grown wise to the fact that in Earth life – and that on all its levels – times of abundance are inevitably followed by ones of great need. The same principle applies to lifetimes and the wise purpose behind it all is to teach each one of us the value of things and to help us differentiate between fat and lean times. That’s how in Capricorn we realise the need for putting something by for a rainy day and enjoy the merits of thrift and saving, but care needs to be taken that this does not wind up in miserliness and excessive frugality.
> 
> But in Taurus the soul is still busy with absorbing the lesson that neither money nor gold represent value itself and that these things are of value merely of the Earth plane, where they are two of its symbols. The Taurean desire nature is strong, which makes them into extraordinarily acquisitive people. All possessions and material things are of the greatest importance to them and their present lifetime will offer them many opportunities for appreciating the good things of the Earth to the fullest. However, the more experienced the soul becomes, after it has been many times round the zodiac, the more wisely it learns to handle its earthly resources – even during a lifetime in Taurus. In younger, less experiences souls over-possessiveness, jealousy and greed have to be experienced with great intensity and grappled with.
> 
> Why is it that the Taurean desire nature is so strong? When you put Taurus on the natural zodiac, so that this sign is on the Ascendant, the twelfth house of the soul and of subconscious awareness is then occupied by Aries under the rulership of the planet of desire, Mars. The aggressively pushy assertiveness the soul needs and gets from the Universe in Aries is still there. This trace does not just go away when the soul progresses into Taurus, but under the softening, mellowing and sweetening influence of Venus, that of Mars and Aries moves into the background of our consciousness, into our subconscious, from where it continues to drive the soul forward on its evolutionary pathway. During all subsequent lifetimes its influence remains with us. It then makes itself felt in different houses, i.e. aspects of our life.
> 
> The desire nature is just as strong in Scorpio, the sign in polar opposition to Taurus, co-ruled by Mars and Pluto. As a result Taurus is subject to a double dose of the subconscious influence of Mars. A fierce desire nature is a natural part of every soul’s character make-up on the Earth plane. That is the engine that drives us from one lifetime into another in pursuit of experiences that result in soul growth and are thus helpful to our personal evolution and that of our whole world. Through the consequences of our actions, in pursuit of our desires, life itself eventually teaches each one of us how to distinguish between the beneficial and detrimental expressions of our desire nature.
> 
> And so, off the soul goes in pursuit of satisfying its many appetites, to experience the good things of the Earth and learning to appreciate them. By exploring them its understanding of earthly life gradually expands. This continues until the soul has acquired a set of true values with regard to people and things. Having reached a sufficient degree of spiritual awareness, it begins to feel the need to nail the desires of its small earthly self to the cross and surrender itself, freely and willingly, into the loving hands of its Highest Self. The most important lesson and the greatest test of the soul’s spiritual maturity wait for every soul at the end of each lifetime. All earthly things must be handed back and consciousness alone remains. The better the understanding of the true purpose of life, the easier the letting go, the less chance of remaining stuck on the material level and of getting lost in the illusion of an over-materialistic existence.
> * * *​
> The lady’s second dose of difficulties with letting go has to do with having been born on the second day of May – the same goes for all other months. The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] is under the influence of the energies of the Moon. 2 =  the Moon. This extract from my ‘The Sun In Cancer’ also applies to people born on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] day of any month:
> 
> Cancerians are soulful and deeply feeling folks whose keyword is: ‘I feel’. The cardinality of their sign is an indication that they are highly creative and restless, especially in the home. Souls during their sojourn through this sign are so much concerned with home, mother, family, ancestry and the past in general that they try to cling to them with all their might. Caring and protective of their loved ones, they can be more than somewhat over-indulgent towards themselves and those around them. They cling to the past with all their might. Cancer loves to roam but no matter how far they travel, they will always feel as if some kind of a giant magnet was drawing them back home. Home is more important to them than anything else in the whole wide world. They are good homemakers and although they may not spend a great deal of time in it, for them there always has to be a safe haven and a warm nest to return to.
> 
> With love and light,
> Aquarius
> 
> * * * ​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Do Our Children Learn At School?*

Well, what do they learn?
That two and two make four,
And Paris is the Capital of France,
But where and when are they going to learn
Who and what all of us truly are?
Why don’t we ourselves ask them: 
‘Do you know who you are?’
When they say they don’t know, tell them
‘You are a unique marvel – every human being is.
There is no-one in the whole of Creation,
Who is exactly like you or me.

What’s more, during all the millions of years
That have come and gone, since humankind
First appeared on the Earth, 
In the long course of its evolution,
And however many more years of this are still to come,
There has never been another being like you and me,
And there never will be.

Humankind eagerly searches for miracles and 
Loves to dig deep into all kinds of mysteries.
Why then is it so hard for us to recognise 
That we are the greatest mystery of all and 
That the physical bodies each one of us is living in 
Is one of the greatest wonders of our world?
This means every one of us has been born 
Into their own private marvel.
Take a good look at your whole body, 
Your arms, hands and fingers, legs, feet and toes.
See how cleverly everything moves and works together? 
It’s nothing short of a magnificent work of art and 
A masterpiece of engineering.
Don’t you think that’s worthy of calling a miracle, my child?

As you grow up, you will sometimes be in danger 
Of despairing about the state of our world.
I say: ‘Don’t!’ You are here to do your share
Of making it a better place for all its lifeforms. 
We humans are allowed freedom of choice
And this includes our behaviour. 
Yours, the same as mine and everybody else’s,
Is never accidental, but chosen.
It is up to us how we react to those around us
And which way we behave, at any given moment.
When finally everybody knows this and acts on their knowledge,
Everybody’s behaviour will always be a conscious choice.
We shall then have freed ourselves and our world
From the ignorance of many lifetimes with which 
All of us together created the present conditions in our world.

This is not an easy task because each one of us has 
Brought into their present lifetime 
Many thinking and behaviour patterns 
From previous ones, which by now have become so 
Deeply ingrained in our consciousness 
That shedding them is difficult.
Yet, it can and has to be done. 
Rejoice, my child, you have been born at a good time, 
A time of transformation and renewal of the Earth
And all its inhabitants. 
This is our opportunity for helping to bring into being
A new world that comes ever closer to the visions 
We can at present see only in our dreams:
A world where all live together in peace and harmony,
Where violence, cruelty and unkindness are no longer known.
Hold onto this mental picture, think about it often and know 
Deep down in your heart that one day it will come true.

As I told you earlier, we have been given freedom of choice
And that in truth is the only real freedom we earthlings have.
Life constantly presents us with choices and it’s
Of the greatest importance that you, my child,
Learn to choose wisely and strive to be true to your real self.
Our Divine Mother/Father wants us to grow and evolve 
Into ever more beautiful beings
And that is the only way this is possible.
Everybody’s potential is unlimited and we have the right 
To aim for becoming someone like one of your ideals, 
Maybe Mother Theresa, Saint Joan of Arc,
Shakespeare, Michelangelo or Beethoven. 

Each one of us living in their own physical body
Creates the illusion that we are all separate from each other.
Don’t allow this to fool you, my child,
As nothing could be further from the truth.
All life is one big family and on the inner level 
In spirit we are all one. 
Because of this, when we hurt one, 
We hurt everybody, including ourselves.
Knowing that and also that each is a miracle 
And a unique marvel, just like you are, my child, 
Could you ever hurt or harm another? 

Life is a precious gift and you have received this lifetime 
So that you may learn that we are all on the Earth 
For good and wise reasons, and that is 
Learning, individually and as a race,
To love wisely, to cherish, help and support each other.
We are all responsible for ourselves and our world.
We need to work together and everybody has to do their own bit
Of making our world a better place for everything that shares it with us;
A world that is worthy of all its children, including humankind.
For all of us are the beloved children of the 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
And their only born Son, the Light of all lights,
And the Sun behind and above all Suns.

Pablo Casals
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

am_hammy said:


> Wow. That was probably the most in depth reading I've ever read of myself dealing with the signs.
> 
> Thank you for passing my comment along. It was definitely interesting to read. The last bit mentioned about the Cancerians and how it applies to any one born on the second of the month is so accurate, hah.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing the response with me ^_^



Delighted to hear it, says Aquarius. Cj


----------



## midnightpoet

"We shall then have freed ourselves and our world
From the ignorance of many lifetimes with which 
All of us together created the present conditions in our world."

These words have profound meaning, yet hate and ignorance persist.  When will we kneel at the banks of the Jordan and wash the daubs of mud from our unseeing eyes?  Mankind is stuck in a vicious cycle of its own making, and my own cynicism often doubts we can break through.  Meantime, I will join you in hopeful prayer.


----------



## Courtjester

midnightpoet said:


> . . . These words have profound meaning, yet hate and ignorance persist.  When will we kneel at the banks of the Jordan and wash the daubs of mud from our unseeing eyes?  Mankind is stuck in a vicious cycle of its own making, and my own cynicism often doubts we can break through.  Meantime, I will join you in hopeful prayer.



I do believe with all my heart and soul that it will come true and we all get there in the end, no matter how long it will take. It may come sooner that we think possible at the present time. Together let's kneel at the banks of the river Jordan, a metaphor for the great river of life, and pray for those whose inner eyes have not yet opened. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children*

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child 
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations 
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy, 
When it comes to solving any problem, help me 
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes 
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are. 
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself. 

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way, 
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation, 
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that 
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free 
From the bondages that were created 
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages. 

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand 
You and the processes of the life 
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness 
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love, 
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who, 
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution 
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one, 
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped 
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship 
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them, 
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering 
At the hands of parents and other adults, 
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours 
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams 
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those 
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we, 
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly 
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit 
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of 
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:  Cj... So many beautiful thoughts and messages in todays words of wisdom... each one soo fabulous... Thank you for sharing .. I enjoyed this one very much. I hope you have a wonderful day, full of peace and joy.. catch you later my friend... Peace always...jul


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you and peace be also with you, dear Julia. Cj  :hi:


----------



## Courtjester

*The Carrot, The Egg And The Coffee Bean*
​ 
A young woman had had enough of fighting and struggling with the difficulties of her life. She went to her mother to pour her heart out as follows: ‘Everything I touch seems extra hard and difficult, so much so that by now I am wondering whether there is any chance for me to eventually make a success of my life. It seems as if as soon as I have solved one of my problems, a new one rears its head. Would it be better if I threw in the towel and simply gave up?’ 

Thinking about this for a moment, the mother took her daughter into the kitchen. Without saying a word, she filled three pots with water, which she placed on the stove on a high flame. When the water had reached boiling point, the mother put some carrots into the first pot, some eggs into the second pot and some ground coffee into the third one. 

When these things had boiled for about twenty minutes, she took the pots of the stove. Out of the first one she fished the carrots and placed them in a bowl, out of the second one the eggs and the coffee she poured into a coffee pot. Turning to her daughter, she said: ‘What do you see?’

As the daughter was as yet unable to see the point of the exercise, the puzzled daughter replied: ‘Carrots, eggs and coffee. So what?’ The mother asked her to step closer to the containers, to touch one of the carrots and tell her what it felt like. ‘It’s soft!’ ‘Now try one of the eggs and break it.’ ‘It’s black and blue and as hard as a brick!’ ‘And now take a sip of the coffee.’ Tasting its rich aroma, the daughter smiled, but still failing to understand she asked: ‘But what does all this mean? What are you trying to tell me?’ 

‘Well, can you see how the objects before you faced the same condition of boiling water and how each one reacted differently? The carrot went in strong, hard and unrelenting, but after having been in boiling water, it softened and became weak and mushy. Being very fragile, an egg’s only protection against the outside world is its  thin outer shell. After having been exposed to the boiling water our eggs’ liquid inner became tough and hard. Ah, but the ground coffee beans reacted quite differently. Having been in boiling water long enough, they changed it into something fragrant, aromatic and enjoyable. 

‘And now ask yourself: Which one of these are you? When adversity knocks on your door, how do you respond? Like a carrot, an egg or a coffee bean? In any of your encounters with problems ask yourself: ‘Am I like a carrot that seems strong, but when pain and adversity come my way do I go soft and lose all my strength? Or am I like an egg that starts with a malleable heart, yet changes its texture in the heat of the battle of life? Is my spirit a fluid substance that after someone’s death, a breakup, a financial hardship or some other trial grows hard? Although my outer shell still looks the same, on the inside have I grown become bitter and tough and has my heart grown hard? Or am I more like a coffee bean that has the power to change hot water, the circumstances that are the cause of my pain? Whenever the waters of my life gets hot, can they release within me the fragrance and flavour of my true self, my spirit and soul?’

When things are at their worst, an inner positive attitude towards life enables us to view any kind of situation from a different perspective. When we understand that Earth life is a place of learning, a school, we recognise that every experience is a lesson of some kind. The Universe in its infinite wisdom gives it to us, so that we may learn something from it and fulfil the purpose of our earthly existence. The law of life is love. The more we express our true nature and live in keeping with God’s law, the more our earthly self unites itself with our spirit and soul. The more we grow Heaven-tall, the closer we come to the heart of God. 

This approach to life can turn any seemingly negative experience into a  positive one and out of something apparently evil can come a great deal  of good. During our darkest hours and the times of our greatest trials  this kind of thinking empowers us to unfold our spiritual wings. They  are the wisdom and knowledge we have gained thus far, which empower us  to rise above the situation and perceive the greater picture. We then  look at life with the glorious vision of God and the Angels, and  recognise the wise and loving purpose that lies behind all happenings on  the Earth plane.

Every life has to have its trials and  tribulations, because without them we don’t learn and grow. Bearing all  I’ve told you in mind, whenever future adversities come your way, ask  yourself: ‘How shall I handle this? What would I rather be? A carrot, an  egg or a coffee bean, flavoursome and aromatic, enriched by the wisdom  and understanding I am going to find on this part of my life’s journey?  The choice is yours.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Life Is A Journey*
​ 
•    Don’t undermine your worth by comparing yourself with others. On the inner level of life we are all one and although in many ways we are all the same, each one of us is a special and unique being and therefore different. 

•    Refuse to set your goals by what other people think of as important. You alone and your inner guidance know what is good and right for you, at any given moment. So listen carefully and follow its advice.

•    Don’t take anything for granted, especially not the people and things that are closest to your heart. Believing that without them your life would be meaningless is utter folly.

•    Just be thankful for everything that is in your life and don’t cling to anything, when the time for letting go has come.

•    Rest safely in the knowledge that only the higher and highest aspects of life have lasting and eternal value.

•    Don’t allow your life to slip through your fingers – live it now.

•    Don’t dwell unduly on past or future. Instead, live consciously one day at a time, so you can learn something from every single moment of your present lifetime and in this way benefit from it, no matter what life may present you with. 

•    For as long as there is love in your heart and soul, and you have something to give and share with others, never give up. Things are only over when we stop trying. 

•    Do not be afraid of taking risks, because they are life’s way of teaching us to be strong and brave.

•    Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it. Love is eternal and once given, it will always return.

•    The quickest way of receiving love is by giving it. And the fastest way of losing it is by trying to hold onto it.

•    The best way of keeping love is by giving it wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow through their own experiences.

•    If it is love, it will return to you. If it is not, you would not want it anyway.

•    Pay attention to your dreams. Having no dreams means living without hope. And without hope life has no purpose.

•    Take time and stop once in a while. Do not run through life so fast that you can no longer recognise where you have been and where you are meant to go. 

•    Life is a journey and not a destination. Make an effort to savour it, every single step of the way, for even if our present lifetime should last one hundred years, it will be but a small stopping point on our evolutionary pathway back home into the oneness with God and all life. 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:tickled_pink: The carrot, the egg and the coffee bean.... fabulous story Cj!... And the moral of this story is... lol... reminds me of stories my Grandmother used to read to me... Aesop's Fables... there was always a lesson to be learned. I would love to think that I am a coffee bean... changed for the better after being through the fire... I adored this story and I will remember it. Thank you my friend.. I hope you have a beautiful day.. Peace always...jul


----------



## Firemajic

:angel: I loved today's lesson Cj.. and one in particular ... not to take anything for granted... I learned that lesson the night I hugged my Mom bye, told her I would see her the next day, and 15 minuets she was in a terrible wreck that took her life... So I try to treasure the people I love.. Thank you for reminding me that life, people and other gifts we are given are precious... You are fabulous! I enjoyed your words of wisdom... Have a peaceful day... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Long Standing Relationships*
​ 
Isabel Allende in ‘Portrait in Sepia’ writes: ‘Love is a free contract that begins with a spark and can end in the same way. A thousand dangers threaten love, but if the couple defends it, it can be saved. It can grow like a tree and give shade and fruit, but that happens only when both partners participate.’

Serious problems frequently arise when only one of them awakes from their spiritual slumber. Those who consciously or unconsciously refuse to tackle them head-on, thinking that it’s safe to sweep them under the carpet, are in for a surprise! All our struggles will not go away on their own and have a habit of manifesting themselves time and again in an ever more uncomfortable manner. It could happen, for example, that we suddenly and surprisingly fall in love with someone because that person gives us the attention and tenderness we may have been craving for in our existing partnership, without getting any of it, for some years. Such encounters are likely to make us aware that although we are older now, we have also grown wiser. In many ways, we are now more attractive and lovable than we ever were in our younger days.

It may dawn on us slowly how much we have grown since our partnership first began, and that our partner has refused to keep pace with our development. After all we have learnt, over the years, instead of allowing our partnership to deteriorate into one of boredom and indifference, why aren’t we giving more to each other, rather than less? Again, we need to look into our life and ask ourselves a few uncomfortable questions, like what kind of a partner do we need now? Would we prefer to be together with someone who shares our interests, and who responds to us the way we would like to be treated? And if there isn’t anyone we would like to share our life with – oh, perish the thought! – wouldn’t we be better off on our own and being free again? 

When the dust has finally settled, our encounter may have amounted to nothing but a brief interlude. But, even if it is all over in a flurry, we are sure to get more in touch with ourselves. It will help us to find out a lot about ourselves and our requirements, likes and dislikes in a mature relationship that does justice to the way we are now. If we have allowed ourselves to become trapped in a long standing relationship, then that in itself could be the only reason why this needed to come into our life. As we have grown, through the years, our old relationship has not grown with us. It may have ceased to satisfy us not only emotionally, but especially spiritually. 

Another person cannot break our relationship up for us. No-one can do that, except we ourselves. But, they can be the catalyst who helps us to become aware of how starved and lonely we have become. The whole affair might last just long enough to help us realise that we do not want to live our life without mutual appreciation and love – the most basic human requirement – any longer. We may then decide to make one final attempt at trying to get our partner to make a joint effort. If that fails, too, it may dawn on us how much more comfortable, enjoyable, less complicated and stressful life on our own could be.

We may finally reach the end of our tether, and realise that one-sided efforts at trying to keep a partnership together, can and will not work. In fact, they seem to work almost in the opposite direction, pushing the partners further and further apart. It must be something inherent in our human nature that, the harder we try, the more the other one plays at hard to get – as if life was a game of some kind. Now, we know from first hand experience that no partnership will ever work, unless there is a mutual coming together of hearts and souls. Alleluia, we have learnt! 

Rather than putting up with the constant heart-ache and frustration our fruitless efforts are causing us, reluctantly, we may decide to move on and get on with the rest of this lifetime, on our own. Could it be that our Creator wisely made us that way, so that we can let go of relationships that have outlived their usefulness in our life? True, in our stubborn refusal to accept this, we create suffering for ourselves, which leads to soul growth. But, might we not develop better in other directions, by expanding our life and living it the way we really would like to? No harm in trying, is there?

There is yet another consideration. What if we refuse to bring about the necessary separation, are we not in danger of seriously blocking our own and our partner’s spiritual unfoldment? Could it be necessary for us to leave them, so that – through the pain this causes, their own spiritual awakening comes about? Who are we to stand in their way, as well as ours? And who knows what a separation may lead to, in the end – maybe a reunion, if we still want it. In time, our partnership may transform itself into a spiritual and truly loving one, who knows? What if we agreed, in the world of spirit, to do some specific work together? If we do not eventually pluck up enough courage, and it may never come into existence. Now, wouldn’t that be a pity?

In the course of many lifetimes, we learn that it is unwise to make another person totally the focus of our life. Death, our own and that of others, sees to it that, eventually, we learn the most valuable lesson of all, namely that lasting security cannot be found those around us on the Earth plane; it can only come from within. No matter how hard anyone tries to cling on to another, all earthly relationships are not meant to go in on the same form forever. They need to change and grow, the same as we do. If we refuse to, we are in danger of stagnating, and circumstances come into our life that forces us to let go. Some may see such things as force majeure, but they are not really. Through growing and learning, we ourselves set these things in motion, because we need different experiences and relationships that can help us evolve some more. 

And yet, aware of the temporary nature of everything on the Earth, including all our relationships and their purpose, why is it that one is still so afraid of letting go and taking the odd risk here and there?

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> :tickled_pink: The carrot, the egg and the coffee bean.... fabulous story Cj!... And the moral of this story is... lol... reminds me of stories my Grandmother used to read to me... Aesop's Fables... there was always a lesson to be learned. I would love to think that I am a coffee bean... changed for the better after being through the fire... I adored this story and I will remember it. Thank you my friend.. I hope you have a beautiful day.. Peace always...jul



Dear Julia. Glad to hear that you enjoyed this story. I believe that as soon as tales have a wholesome message to convey, they move into the realm of fables. Storytellers in this case have the right to stretch some of the points they are using to illustrate what they are trying to say. The age-old tradition of poetic licence is all right when the intention behind it is a good one, like making something more accessible and easier to grasp. To my mind, one of the finest examples of this art form is the Jesus legend.

Peace be with you and may your day be filled with wonders and magic of all kinds. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Risks*

‘Take risks, if you win, you will be happy,
If you lose, you will be wise.’ Anon

To the small earthly self life frequently is 
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent the changes
The Universe has in store for us, 
So that we may learn and grow 
From as many and varied experiences as possible. 
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way 
The earthly self will ever discover its own true nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose transforms itself. 
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking 
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs 
That create the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places. 

It is true that that life can be a risky thing when 
Laughing sometimes carries the risk of appearing foolish,
Weeping may come across as sentimentality,
Reaching out for others to become involved with them
And exposing one’s feelings could reveal too much of our true self. 
Hoping means risking despair.
Trying means risking failure. 
Living brings the risk of dying.

So what? 
Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that in this way they can avoid
The suffering and sorrows of this world are mistaken,
As these things are a necessary part of human growth and evolution.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for
Learning, changing, growing, loving and living.

Souls who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By their false beliefs, rigid opinions and prejudices
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have and that is
The spiritual freedom to think and believe what our inner Self tells us is true,
And having the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we have come from love and that love alone can show us the way 
Home into what we always have been and forever will remain: 
Spirit and soul.

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of loving all life the way our Creator loves us, 
Unconditionally and wisely, 
Can truly be free.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Peace Prayer*

I wish you warmth – in a world that has grown cold.
I wish you joy – for all your days,
To soothe your own sorrow and that of others.
I wish you wonder and a growing awareness that
The Glory and the love of our Creator
Manifests in all beings, places and things.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
For they help to overcome our own fears and those of others.
I wish you silence,
In which to recognise the Will of our Creator
Who loves us and lives within each one of us,
As it reveals itself in you and your life.

I wish for peace in our world, within and without.
May it flow from the heart-mind of God
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal us all.
May God’s Wisdom and Truth shine into every heart,
The only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire, the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for a renewal of faith in our world,
So that we may walk holding the hands
Of those who are frightened and in pain.
May God’s strength work through each and every one,
So that we all can share it.

I wish for the renewal of hope and faith and trust in our world,
So that all together we may ascend to the heights of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.
With all my heart and all my soul and all my being,
I wish for peace, harmony, and healing
To come to our inner and outer world, and all worlds.

Although this is still a dream, I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me.
For when God’s love dwells again
In every heart and soul,
Anything can be achieved and all things will be possible.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding 
To come to every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is 
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Quote: Anything can be achieved and all things will be possible: These are powerful words CJ... If one has faith.. of course?? Lovely message today ... A beautiful bold statement of courage and faith... Thank you my friend.. May all things be possible for you... Have a fabulous day... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Forgiveness Grows From Understanding*

‘Forgiveness means letting go of the past.’ 
Gerald Jampolsky
​ 
If you find forgiving difficult, bear in mind that it does not mean giving in, but letting go. Whether or not you think someone deserves your forgiveness, you most certainly are worthy of forgiving them, because that is the only way of dissolving the karmic chains and shackles we created for ourselves and each other, in the course of many lifetimes, and of setting each other free. Holding on to anger is a way of trying to compensate for the powerlessness we feel when someone hurts us. 

It is important to find a way of letting go of anger, by talking with the person who hurt us, without attacking or blaming them, but by describing the effect their behaviour had on us and the world of our feelings. Listening to another’s point of view helps us to see things from a different perspective. It makes us more tolerant and shows us the way to true and lasting forgiveness that comes from our heart, instead of our head.

If, for any reason, it is impossible to communicate with the people who have hurt us, writing down what happened the way we experienced it can be a good release. Talking the matter over with a friend or a counsellor is another way of letting go. In my view, forgiving does not necessarily mean forgetting. It is not easy to forget hurts, but even partial forgiveness is beneficial because re-living past painful incidents in our minds time and again is bad for our health, as this increases our susceptibility to illness. Forgiving is good for all parts of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. If it is more than we can manage on our own, God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon for their assistance. After all, to err is human and to forgive is Divine. And forgiveness brings inner peace. Meditation, quiet reflections and prayers are the best ways of finding both.

It’s never too late to send forgiveness to anyone, especially not those who returned to the world of light ahead of us. They are neither dead nor asleep but probably more alive than we are, because they are once more fully aware of their true nature and have been shown by the ministering Angels the karmic debts they left behind. Our loving and forgiving thoughts reach them through the ethers without hindrance. If you have unresolved issues with someone or maybe several people on the other side of the veil of consciousness and long to make peace with them, go right ahead. God and the Angels are delighted whenever one of us requests their help. Ask them to show you how to resolve the issues and through this dissolve the karmic chains that still exist between you. 

Forgiveness is the most important ingredient in our quest for more harmonious relationships. It grows from and is a natural consequence of a growing understanding of the true purpose of our present existence and human relationships in particular. Though this can be an extremely arduous task, being merciful is essential for becoming whole – meaning healed – through the integration of all the qualities that are our Divine inheritance. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to take possession of each one of them and the most important one of them is learning how to love God’s way and acquiring the ability of a love that understands all, forgives all and heals all. This kind of love isn’t blind, but because it understands it forgives. Loving this way opens our heart’s and soul’s willingness for doing so. Understanding opens our inner vision to the necessity for forgiving and we perceive with great clarity that without it, we shall remain stuck in the past and cannot move on. 

The trouble with life is, as the Danish philosopher Soren Kierkegaard put it: ‘Life must be understood backwards, but has to be lived forwards.’ How very true! The best thing about this life is that we are all allowed to make mistakes – nay, maybe we are even encouraged to make them. As long as we learn from them, we will always be allowed to move on lessons of a different nature.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Art Of Forgiveness*

‘The weak can never forgive. 
Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong.’
Mahatma Gandhi 
​ 
Are you feeling resentment, pain, anguish or maybe even fury? It doesn’t matter whether your emotions are directed at the general idiocy of worldwide governments, a close friend or family member. It makes no difference whether you are raging at a complete stranger on the road, in a moment that’s quickly gone or whether you are dealing with years of abuse or emotional torment. Forgiveness is a spiritual act that requires us to view things from a different angle and with an increased understanding of our own needs as well as another person’s. 

It doesn’t seem to be so when we are thinking of the wrong another has done to us, or the hurt they have so carelessly lavished out, but forgiveness can free us from even the seemingly most unforgivable acts. Many of us hold onto our anger in the hope that this emotion will somehow anchor in some Universal Justice, as though gritting our teeth and furrowing our brow could somehow balance the teetering scales of justice in our world.

Sadly, the hurtful act or words of another that we keep running through our minds work like an emotional cement that keeps us stuck and unable to move on into a peace mode. Our inability to forgive often doesn’t even affect the ‘other’ as much as it does us. There is a Tibetan Buddhist story about two monks who encounter each other many years after being released from prison where they had been horribly tortured. ‘Have you forgiven them?’ asks the first. ‘I will never forgive them! Never!’ replies the second. ‘Well, I guess in that case they still have you in prison, don’t they?’ the first monk says.



Many mistakenly believe that forgiveness somehow absolves others from their wrong-doings. That in forgiving, we helplessly accept, give up, surrender to defeat – that we are helpless. The exact opposite is true. When we face a terrible wrong and look within to see how we can prevent the same incident from happening again, then we are truly on the correct spiritual path.
 
Dr. Fred Luskin is the Director of the Stanford University Forgiveness Projects. He has led the largest research project to date to study the effects of forgiveness on hurt individuals. He has dealt with people suffering from a huge range of things needing to be forgiven – from a romantic break up to the murder of a child. He believes that there are specific steps one can take to reduce the stress that comes with holding onto hurt and make the progress of forgiveness as easy as possible. I tend to agree. Forgiveness usually takes a little time, but it needn’t consume your life for years. You can start with the following steps to move your heart into the right place, and begin to forgive:



We are often afraid to truly articulate just how much we have been wronged, but this is necessary. In cases that are more obvious, such as losing a family member in a war-torn country to the hands of an unfeeling mercenary, it is easier to explain how angry and sad we are, but in other cases, such as with long-term familial abuse, we may have even come to think the behaviours we were subjected to were ‘normal,’ and only later do we realize how much pain and hurt we stuffed down over the years in order to function within our family unit. When that pain is realized, it is helpful to articulate it to a counsellor or a few close friends. Keeping those emotions locked inside does not permit the process of forgiveness to begin.
 


Forgiveness is a personal journey. You do it for yourself and not for the person you think needs to be forgiven, or anyone else. Once you make a commitment to do whatever it takes to let go of the pain and feel better – and do it for you, then forgiveness starts to become an easier endeavour. When you feel better about yourself, after all, you will find it more difficult to hold grudges against others. When needed practice self-care and self-love. If you are still involved with the person or people who you are trying to forgive, you can simply explain to them that you need time to care for yourself. If this is not appropriate due to the ongoing behaviour of another, then simply practice uncompromising self-love and distance yourself from the other person until your feelings of anger and hatred dissipate. Reconciliation may be possible in the future.
 
‘Your forgiveness should be such that the person who is forgiven does not even know that you are forgiving them. They should not even feel guilty about their mistake. This is the right type of forgiveness. If you make someone feel guilty about their mistake, then you have not forgiven them.’ Patanjali Yoga Sutras ‘The Art of Living’



While reconciliation sometimes is possible, on other occasions it is not. If someone is emotionally unstable and is likely continue to act in hurtful or harmful ways again should be approach them, there is no need for being physically or emotionally near them to forgive them. What you are after is internal peace. Forgiveness can be defined as the peace and understanding that comes from dropping the blame for whoever has hurt you, changing your never-ending story of grievance, and realising that they were possibly playing a role in the grand play of life – known as maya to some – to help you learn more about yourself. 
 
This does not mean that murdering your child is right or that stealing, cheating, emotional abuse, or other ‘wrongs’ are ‘right.’ It simply means that you choose to see that person’s pain as the impetus for their own actions and not as a personal affront to you. 

Maya Angelou once said: ‘You can’t forgive without loving. And I don’t mean sentimentality. I don’t mean mush. I mean having enough courage to stand up and say: ‘I forgive, I’m done with it.’’ If someone has been narcissistic, selfish, hateful or jealous, you can forgive them for your own peace of mind, and allow them to learn from the Universal lessons, which are surely coming their way, to help them forgive those who hurt them also. While you don’t have to reconcile with others who are not ready to do this spiritual work for themselves, you do have to reconcile your own emotions.



Your hurt is coming from what you feel now, not what happened ten minutes, an hour, days or even ten years ago. The old adage about time healing all wounds is true. But this is because we tend to get caught in karmic cycles that cause us to mentally recycle pain instead of letting it go. In the book ‘Karma and Reincarnation Transcending Your Past, Transforming Your Future’ Elizabeth Clare Prophet and Patricia R. Spadaro explain that while ‘Karma means accountability and payback, reincarnation is simply another word for fresh opportunities [which the Universe offers us].’ 
 


Karmic retribution is not a punishment, but the benevolent and infinitely wise Universe’s way of allowing us free will. What it does mean is that what we send out into the world must return to us. Therefore, what we do unto others will in due course be done unto us, somehow, at some time, in some way – maybe in a far distant lifetime. But return it will, of that we can be sure. The Sioux holy man, Black Elk, explained how everything in nature comes full circle, and Voltaire mused: ‘It is not more surprising to be born twice, than once.’ Everything in nature is endlessly recycled and then resurrected. Understanding the cycles of karma and reincarnation helps us to get a better grasp on family, community and even wider society patterns in need of changing. 
 
When we stay stuck in thoughts of the pain another has caused us, we are missing one of the main opportunities of our present incarnation. After talking about a hurt with another person, expressing it fully and looking at the patterns that created this situation, the time has come for releasing it and letting it go. The true gift of being ‘hurt’ be another is the recognition that on the inner level of life we are all one and when one of us gets hurt, everybody else suffers with us. Therefore, in truth when we hurt another, we are doing the same to ourselves.

Carl Jung once said: ‘I had the feeling that I was a historical fragment, an excerpt for which the preceding and succeeding text was missing . . . I could well imagine that I might have lived in former centuries and there encountered questions I was not yet able to answer, that I had to be born again because I had not fulfilled the task that was given to me.’ 



Stop your fight or flight response. When we start to ruminate about what another has done to us, our hypothalamus gets into gear and engages both our sympathetic nervous system as well as the adrenal-cortical system. When the effect of these systems sets in, our fight or flight response begins and in no time flat we are in moderate to full-blown fear mode. This is because we are afraid the same thing will happen to us again. We are feeling the incident as if it were happening right now, no matter how long ago it occurred. Our heart rates and blood pressure rise. We might even sweat a little. Our body gets flooded with thirty different stress hormones and all of it together makes forgiving very difficult. 
 
Through practising a simple, calming mantra meditation, a few yoga asanas, yoga nidra, nadi shodhana or going for a short walk outdoors, we can reverse the fight-or-flight response. This enables us to deal with the fear behind our pain from a more level emotional state.



Give up your expectations of others. Dr. Luskin calls this ‘recognizing the unenforceable rules.’ In other words, you can’t expect to get from others, what they have no ability or desire to give you. While we can practice love without expectation, we also should be aware that others aren’t always capable of loving back. If your inner child is still bemoaning the inability of an emotionally shutdown father to be affectionate and caring, or you expect a selfish boss to behave differently, then you are setting yourself up for more pain and this often. Realise that what you seek from others – kindness, love, affection, support – will come from those willing and able to give it, and the more you offer it to yourself, the more likely individuals of the same calibre will come into your orbit. Just let the others be, who are not ready to act as evolved. Let go of all resentment by acknowledging that’s just where they are in their present evolutionary cycle of karma and reincarnation.
 


Know that a life well lived is the most constructive and positive way of resolving the outstanding issues between any of your relationships. Staying hurt and angry does nothing for you. It only feeds the ego of the person who hurt you and gives them power over you. You are still in ‘prison’, as one of the monks put it. Empower yourself by focussing on the good things in your life. Robert Emmons and Michael McCullough are two of the leading American investigators of gratitude. They describe this quality as personality strength and the ability to be keenly aware of the good things that happen to you and never take for granted. Grateful individuals express their thanks and appreciation in a heartfelt ways, not merely to be polite. Wise ones who possess a high level of gratitude, often feel an emotional sense of wonder, thankfulness and appreciation for life itself. Start a gratitude journal or instead of getting stuck in your hurt feelings, every day take a few moments to quietly contemplate and reflect on the many blessings the Universe is bestowing upon you. Counting them is good for your health because it helps to dissipate sadness, anger and frustration.
 


Change your ‘story’. Instead of telling a story to yourself and others about how you were done wrong, decide to re-write the script. You can, instead of being a victim, decide to use the experience as a way of healing  others, one of the most profound spiritual practices ever taught. Imagine the ripples that the pebbles of your forgiveness could send out into the world. I give the example of a man named Robert Rule to explain how profound changing your story can be:
 
‘Gary Leon Ridgway is better known as the infamous Green River Killer. In 2003, he confessed to the murders of 48 women. In 2011, Ridgway was convicted of the murder of Rebecca Marrero, bringing the victim count up to 49. By his own confession, he may have murdered as many as 60 women. Ridgway especially despised prostitutes and targeted them for his killings. At Ridgway’s 2003 sentencing, the families of the victims had the opportunity to speak out and address Ridgway directly.

Understandably, many were angry and lashing out at Ridgway for the sorrow and pain he had put them through. As Ridgway stonily listened to the family members express their grief and anger, one person came up and said something unexpected. When the time for speaking came for Robert Rule, the father of teenage victim Linda Jane Rule, Ridgway finally showed a glimpse of remorse. Rule’s words to Ridgway were: ‘There are people here who hate you, but I’m not one of them. You’ve made it difficult to live up to what I believe, which is what God tells me to do and that’s to forgive. You are forgiven, sir.’ His words brought Ridgway to tears.’

From ‘Wisdom Pills – Something For Your Soul’
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
 
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Eagle*

Bird of the broad and sweeping wing,
Thy home is high in Heaven,
Where wide the storms their banners fling,
And the tempest clouds are driven.
Thy throne is on the mountain top.
Thy fields are the boundless air,
And hoary peaks that proudly prop
The skies, thy dwellings are.
Where was then thy fearless flight?

The Eagle replies:
‘Over the dark, mysterious sea,
To lands that caught the setting light,
The cradle of liberty.
There on the silent and lonely shore,
For ages I watched alone,
And the world, in its darkness, asked no more
Where the glorious bird had flown.

‘But then came a bold and hardy few,
And they breasted the unknown wave.
I caught afar the wandering crew
And I knew they were high and brave.
I wheeled around the welcome bark,
As it sought the desolate shore,
And up to Heaven, like a joyous lark,
My quivering pinions bore.

‘And now those bold and hardy few
Have grown into the whole of humankind.
Danger and doubt I have led them through
And they worship me in song.
And over their bright and glancing arms
On field, forest, lake and sea,
With an eye that fires and a spell that charms,
I guide them on to Eternal victory.’

James Gates Percival
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

*Forgiveness grows from understanding... 6/9.2015*

Quote:" Life must be understood backwards, but has to be lived forwards".

I love this CJ... I always wished I had hindsight, before I made some of the bad decisions I have made... This is a fabulous message... I have a notebook full of quotes from your thread, and I added these words of wisdom to my notebook... Thank you my friend... May you never need to look back to see where you should have been... Peace always.. Have a wonderful day CJ...


----------



## Courtjester

*Psychic Gifts*
​ 
The Universe has endowed every soul with psychic gifts which are waiting to be developed. They are there, even if they cannot yet be recognised on the surface of our consciousness and accessed. It’s just that in some people they are still dormant while others are already using theirs. This is accentuated in the three Water signs Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces. Each new lifetime spent in one of them offers human souls many opportunities for developing these gifts to their highest potential.

This they do by being used unselfishly for the relief of human suffering and for shedding light into the darkest corners of our earthly  existence. To enable them to do this, people born into one of the Water signs are emotionally and psychically highly sensitive souls. Out of these Cancer is the most prone to absorbing any of the negative vibrations in their environment. Cancerians thrive in positive atmospheres, but where negativity and bad feelings are in the air they are in danger of wilting. 

Water on the ascendant is often linked with at least a degree of clairvoyance and the ability to ‘see’ into our other world, and souls born with their Sun and especially the Moon in one of the Water signs are usually very good at sensing what is going on around them. Cancer is the most psychic sign of the zodiac. Frequently unbeknown to themselves, those born into this sign are capable of absorbing the vibrations of depressed people. Unless they take precautions and learn to protect themselves psychically, in due course they too may become seriously depressed. 

Although heightened sensitivity at times feels more like a curse, in truth it is a precious gift and like any of them this one is in need of further development and taking great care of. That’s why wise sensitives make it their business to find out all about psychic protection that helps them close off, so that they are no longer in danger of acting as psychic sponges of others. 

The more our spiritual awareness increases, the more sensitive and open we become to all psychic influences from other levels of life, positive and constructive ones as much as detrimental and negative ones. Whenever we have to go through hurtful or negative experiences or maybe just sense that we are in some way in danger of absorbing the negativity of those around us, we benefit from protecting ourselves and our psychic space. Whether negative vibrations come towards us from this level of life or any other, intentionally or otherwise, I believe that it is essential to ensure that at all times we are surrounded by a protective shield of light.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Psychic Protection‘ 
[*=center]‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?‘ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Quote:" Life must be understood backwards, but has to be lived forwards".
> 
> I love this CJ... I always wished I had hindsight, before I made some of the bad decisions I have made... This is a fabulous message... I have a notebook full of quotes from your thread, and I added these words of wisdom to my notebook... Thank you my friend... May you never need to look back to see where you should have been... Peace always.. Have a wonderful day CJ...



Glad to hear you are enjoying it so much. As long as you learn something from the mistakes and wrong decisions of the past, you will always gain something. Without making them we would never learn anything and grow. So don't begrudge anything, just be glad and thankful for the lessons the Universe gave you in this particular way. 

Peace be with you, too, dear Julia. And have a day filled with the recognition that everything that happens in our world is part of the wonders and miracles of God's Creation. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Changing Role Of Spiritual Mediumship*
​ 
I have to admit that consulting spiritual mediums and reading what is commonly known these days as channelled writings has never appealed to me. The samples of their work I have seen failed to convince me of its merits. It is not for the want of trying, but each time I took part in something of this nature, I very soon felt the response from my inner guide and teacher, my intuition, which said: ‘No. This is not for you!’ Naturally, I can only speak for myself, but much of that which came my way through spiritual mediums was too negative for me. All too frequently it seemed to be aimed at inspiring fear rather than bringing renewed hope that all is well with us and our world, no matter what may ever befall us.

Ever since my first encounters with spiritual mediumship, the one great exception for me has been the White Eagle group of spirit guides and Grace Cooke, the spiritual medium through whom they worked. During and after one of the darkest and most traumatic times on our planet, the Second World War, this team of light-workers on both sides of the veil of consciousness demonstrated that the world of spirit has much more precious gifts to bestow than that which seems to be commonly given by this channel of communication. 

The White Eagle work was designed to bring to our world a better understanding of the deeper purpose and meaning of our experiences. For many they succeeded and brought encouragement and renewed faith and trust in what is known as the human condition. Long before I ever heard of White Eagle I held the view that this is what our world needs more than anything else. I believe that spiritual mediumship and channelling were right in their time, but that ever more of us are ready to aim higher with their aspirations.  

As soon as we have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level, we need to attune ourselves to the Source of our being and begin to communicate with it directly. Searching for truth in sources outside of ourselves has been the way of the past.  The time has come for turning within, to our Highest or God Self, our inner teacher and guide, because that is the only truly reliable guru, who really knows the way of all things and the answers to all our questions. 

If we wish to make our dreams of a world where all live together in peace and harmony into a reality, each one of us has to turn into a seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. Through constantly striving to give of our best and conscientiously serving the Highest with loyalty and integrity, so that in the fullness of time we become worthy of acting as channels for this kind of knowledge, which for a long time has been waiting to be tapped into in our own hearts and souls. Our Highest or God Self has always been communicating with us – or at least trying to – through the responses to any kind of situation that rise from the world of our feelings. This is the filter through which any information that comes our way needs to flow. Listening to its responses is the best and only reliable way of telling the truth from a lie. Unerringly it tells us that which is right or wrong for us in any given situation.

The spirit of the Universal Christ, the Christ Spirit, is the greatest light and the highest and brightest star in the whole of Creation, who spoke to us and our world through the Jesus legend. This tale demonstrates what can be achieved when the Christ spirit awakens in human hearts and souls in sufficiently highly evolved souls, who are striving to attune themselves to Its light. Great advances in our world’s individual and collective awareness about the role of spirit and its world have by now been made. As a result, the general approach to spiritual mediumship has already changed considerably and will continue to do so. That’s why wise mediums prefer to practise their skills and use their psychic gifts for helping others find a better understanding of their own true nature and their hidden resources, which every one of us possesses in profusion.  

To me, the Jesus legend always has been and still is a picture-book demonstration of how each one of us in the fullness of time shall develop into a teacher and a healer in their own right. For this purpose our spiritual/psychic abilities have to be developed, so that we can call upon and tap into our inner wealth. This eventually enables us to act as spiritual mediums and channels through which the Divine healing energy and wisdom flows into everything we come into contact with. This process activates the Divine spark in us, our Christ spirit is born and gradually comes ever more alive, until it fills our whole being and yet another Christed one has appeared in our world. And the veil of consciousness, which for such a long time separated our two world from each other, for us no longer exists.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Who Is Blind?*

Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *Who Is Blind?*
> 
> Those who are unable to perceive another world.
> Who is dumb?
> Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
> Who is poor?
> Those who are plagued by too many desires.
> Who is rich?
> Those whose hearts are contented.
> 
> Anon.
> 
> From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’
> 
> * * *
> ​








There must be a lot of poor, blind people stumbling around... trying to understand why nothing is working for them.... speaking from my own experience... of course.. lol  ... I love todays message CJ... I hope your life is full of riches, as you expressed here... because then you are a very contented person... and we both know contentment cannot be purchased... Have a fabulous day my friend... Peace to you and your family... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Seek Ye First The Kingdom Of God*
​ 
Welcoming the Christ Spirit onto the Earth plane is the task that awaits all aspiring lightbringers and healers, just like all legends of our world since time immemorial have been trying to tell us. To reach the evolutionary state of a Master, like the one of the Jesus myth, is every human soul’s final destiny in their earthly existence. This journey up the spiritual mountain is one which each one of us in the earthly sense has to travel alone. But spiritually speaking at least in the later stages of this enterprise we can start to consciously walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. 

We too are required to unselfishly and willingly give of our wisdom and love until every last member of our struggling race finds its own way back into the conscious awareness of the true nature of God and their own. This will continue until each one of us has grown into an enlightened one. And that can only be achieved by all of us doing their share of teaching and healing, bringing forth the best and the most beautiful that is within us. 

There is the only way how the new and peaceful world humankind has been longing for can become a reality on the Earth and that is through grounding our spirituality. This we do by applying the spiritual knowledge we are along the way to everything that happens in our daily lives and by striving to constantly remain true to our real nature: love. When we make our world a more pleasant and agreeable place in whatever way we can, in keeping with the gifts and talents we have developed by now, we are doing our share of bringing God’s kingdom down to the Earth. 

No grandiose deeds and/or heroic acts are required from us. Of far greater importance are simple human kindness and friendliness, respect, tolerance and love for ourselves as well as towards everything that crosses our life’s path. These character qualities are the oil that greases the machinery of all human togetherness and makes it run more smoothly. 

For establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth all of us are required to develop their inner resources and psychic abilities to their highest potential. The time may have come for developing our own psychic gifts  when no satisfactory responses from loved ones in the world of spirit seem to want to come through a spiritual medium, to this day thought of as the conventional channel of communication with this world. The fact that we can get no messages, although we want them with our all our heart and soul, is very likely a sign from the Universe that we are ready for getting directly in touch with them. If you are in a position like this and for whatever reasons cannot get yourself to contact a spiritual medium, the link ‘Death Where Is Thy Sting?’ at the end of this chapter may be of interest to you. 

God works through people and there is no power outside of or beyond His/Her reach. Because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, all our needs are known long before we have time to realise and voice them. That is why, for as long as a person is still genuinely lost on the Earth plane and in need of answers, God and the Angels will supply them through a spiritual medium. Yet, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, the time has come for beginning to advance of our own psychic skills. The channel of communication through mediums is then closed down, never to be reopened. 

As disappointing and frustrating as this is to the small earthly self, in truth it is something to rejoice about. It is in fact a notice that our guides and Masters consider us to be spiritually mature enough to turn directly to God and the Angels, to ask for their help and advice. This is never denied whenever anyone requests it, as pointed out in St. Matthew 7:7-8 ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to you. For whoever asks, receives, and those who seek will find, and to those who knock, the inner doors will be opened.’ 

As this is a pathway every soul eventually has to walk, why not get on with it, now? In its usual oracular manner the Bible tells us in Matthew 6:33: ‘If you seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, all of these things shall be added to you.’ Well, what does that mean?



‘If you seek first the Kingdom of God’ – turning towards the all important guidance of our Highest or God Self, the living God within. Looking inwards rather than outwards for their assistance in all difficult life situations. 
 


‘And its righteousness’ – our inner guidance is the only one who is capable of telling what is right or wrong for us in any given situation and what is rightfully ours by Divine decree. We find it by doing the right things, choosing and following only that which does justice to our true nature because it is good, right and beautiful, and letting go of everything else.   
 


‘And all these things shall be given unto you’ – every one of us has come into their present lifetime to carry some specific task. Do the above mentioned things and everything you are going to need for it will in due course appear. See the link ‘You Are Special’. God and the Angels will show you how to go about it. They are waiting to guide all of us to the people and places where the necessary help can be found for the fulfilling of our greatest dreams and highest aspirations. 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?‘ 
[*=center]‘You Are Special‘ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Todays message is not only beautiful... but inspirational CJ... Hope the sun shines for you today, and that you have a fabulous,  peaceful day... Take care of yourself my friend... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

And the same to you, dear Friend. Glad to hear you enjoyed my offering. Peace be with you, now and forever. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*On My Own I Am Nothing!*
​ 
The things mentioned in the previous chapters are the reason why I believe that channelling through spiritual mediums, as we have known it in the past, will gradually be required less and less. Mediumship has served its purpose well. It has brought comfort to millions and is still doing so. Yet, the same as everything in our earthly existence, it is not meant to stay with us forever. Spiritual mediumship is a gift that came into being to prove to humankind that beyond any shadow of doubt other dimensions of life exist on different levels. With the help of mediums the world of spirit revealed to us its presence and brought us the knowledge that for every soul, not merely those who go to church on Sundays, there is a safe place and a haven to which we all retreat at the end of each one of our lifetimes in physicality, to recover from its stresses and strains. 

For a long time now, mediums have served as bridges and connecting links between our two worlds, but I believe that this will gradually be withdrawn. The time will surely come when there will be no more inflated egos announcing: ‘Look at me, the greatest medium/healer of all times!’ Knowing that we are all in this life to become healers does away with the need for this. With more awareness of what is at stake, every healer is likely to approach the matter with the same humility as the Master Jesus, when in the legend of his life he declared time and again: ‘On my own I am nothing and I can do nothing. It is the Father who works through me. He is doing all the work.’ The only difference that now we say: ‘On my own I am nothing. The messengers and helpers of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, are doing all the work.’

No other field of human endeavour than that of spiritual mediumship can ever have been as wide open to fakers and charlatans. Those who are still interested in this kind of thing have to live and put up with what there is on offer, whilst wise ones move on and leave spiritually slumbering souls to learn from their own experiences, the same as they themselves once did. These wise ones count their blessings for already knowing that gone for good will soon be the days of screwing eyes heavenwards, straining to hear what ‘they, out there’ have to say. Gone too will then be all irresponsible mediums who present as messages from spirit that which came straight from their lower self and its over-inflated ego.

My feeling always has been and still is: What a waste of time! Who wants to listen to endless amounts of trivia from the world of spirit, when our friends there have much more precious gifts and real treasures to bestow upon humankind, which are well beyond our present comprehension? The wisdom contained in the teachings of the White Eagle group of guides abundantly illustrates this. It is good to know that we are rapidly approaching the time when each one of us will be able to bring even greater wisdom down to the Earth,  so that it can be shared by everybody. 

The Angels and Masters in charge of us are waiting to be called upon, to advise and help us re-build our world into one that is closer to the desire of God’s heart and our own. The greatest test of all for humankind is whether we have learnt sufficiently from the past. Can our new world come into being without us first having smashed everything in the old one to smithereens? I believe this to be possible, but only if we all work on this together.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Nobody Suddenly Turns Into An Angel*
​ 
Some spiritual mediums seem to believe that the first thing that comes to mind is from spirit. In my view, believing that and following implicitly the advice they receive in this manner could be downright foolish as well as dangerous. There are known to be at least as many mischievous spirits beyond the veil, as they are on this side, if not more. Just because a person has passed into our other world does not mean they have turned into an Angel. 

Nothing could be further from the truth. Wherever we may find ourselves, our basic character traces and energies remain the same, until we ourselves change and improve them, and that can only be done on this side of the veil of consciousness. As a result, there are many spirits behind the veil who do not have our best at heart, very much like when they still dwelled on this side. The same as then, they are only too happy to create a bit of havoc, especially when someone invites them to do so. 

The Angels allow them to do this because their behaviour creates more learning opportunities for those in earthly life. The experiences some of us thus gather drive the point home that first class psychic protection is essential for all spiritual work and especially when attempting to contact the spirit world. More about this in the next chapter. On top of this shield of light, I find it  best to ask our Angels and Masters for their protection against all kinds of unwanted influences. 

The purpose of all life is evolution and in the course of each subsequent lifetime we are meant to grow at least a bit more like our true self. This continues until we have once again become whole, which in this context means holy, on all levels of our being. As we know by now, we are here to grow into seekers of wisdom and truth, until a state of full enlightenment has finally been reached. None of this, however, will come to anyone on its own and it surely is not going to drop like Manna from the Heavens, i.e. the Highest levels of life. This condition can only be developed in our present existence, where it has to be worked for very hard by applying the knowledge we are finding to everything that is in our lives. In this way alone can it ever become a permanent part of our character make-up.

Changes to it can only be made while we are on the Earth plane. Our spirit and soul’s qualities are the characteristics all of us inherit from our Divine parents. They are waiting to be grounded and brought into Earth’s environment with the help of our lower self’s spiritual development. This helps the planet who for the time being is still hosting our race with its evolution, in return for its kindness and caring. In the course of thousands and millions of lifetimes, each one of us in this way is expected to willingly and freely do their share of establishing God’s kingdom ever more firmly on the Earth. 

Mother Earth is a living and breathing organism. She is but one of the innumerable manifestations of the Great Mother and has a spirit and soul, the same as we have. During our times spent in the Earth’s environment our spirit and soul are part of hers, and they in turn are an element of the Great Spirit and Soul of all life, the Great Father/Mother.

Our earthly self, however, is all of the Earth and belongs to her, as the name implies, whereas the characteristics of our highest nature are part of our spirit and soul and purely of God. From the earliest beginnings of our presence on this planet, in the tiniest of movements these higher qualities have constantly been trying to push into the foreground of our earthly self’s consciousness. They wish to make themselves known to us, so we can bring them forth and start sharing them with those around us, and with this making our contribution towards Mother Earth becoming an ever more pleasant and beautiful place for every one of her children, in all her kingdoms.

Each time we return into the world of spirit, we leave our earthly self  behind – so to speak – on the level where it belongs, the Earth, to be picked up again as soon as we re-enter this existence in a new physical body. The whole of the earthly self is imprinted in our soul memories. Its recollections are contained in the cells of our body in our next lifetime. The soul belongs to our waterbody, the world of feelings and emotions. It is highly sensitive to everything it comes into contact with, which leaves its impression in it. 

As nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted, when we hand our physical body back to the Earth, its components are recycled down to the last cell and atom. They contain the consciousness we have reached at the moment of our passing. In this way they become part of the Earth. With every small evolutionary step one of us makes, Mother Earth evolves with us. 

Even the least evolved souls upon their return into the world of spirit cannot help noticing that in truth they are spirit and soul, eternal and immortal beings of light. At last they too know that at the end of each lifetime, every one of us without exception returns to this world, our true home, to rest and recuperate from the trials and tribulations of Earth life. Having once again been released onto that level of life, the freedom we enjoy there may well feel like heavenly bliss, but Heaven itself – the final oneness with God – it is not. 

As mentioned earlier, nobody suddenly turns into an Angel at the time of leaving physical life and no-one goes straight to Heaven. The character traces we have developed in earthly life, for good and for ill, we take them with us into the world of light, as well as the degree of awareness we have reached each time we pass over. They are ours to keep and will accompany us into our next lifetime and unless we change them, they will be with us forever.

Apart from leaving our physical body behind nothing changes at the moment of death. The one we have been on the Earth plane is the same one we shall encounter and have to grapple with in our other world. What we can hope to find on the other side depends on the quality of life we are leading here – more of the same awaits us in the beyond. Any wisdom we accumulate during each one of our earthly sojourns will always be ours to keep forever. We bring it with us into all subsequent lifetimes, so it can support us and make life easier to cope with, and we are ready for lessons of a different kind. Can you see the great importance and urgency of getting to work on improving our character while we are here? 

When we have arrived in the world of light, we can see for ourselves that we are not earthlings at all, but spirits and souls who from time to time go through another earthly experience. Being aware of our true nature again, our spiritual vision quite naturally is clearer and more expansive. Once again we become aware that the world of spirit is but a higher aspect of Earth life, which gradually becomes invisible to our earthly eyes, each time we enter into another physical body. There is no more to it than that. 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Every experience that comes our way is a test to establish which level of spiritual maturity our soul has reached. The way we react to the people and events in our lives reveals this more than anything else. This lifetime is an extra special one for everybody because it presents all of us with many opportunities for finding some true enlightenment through being initiated into the higher and highest mysteries of life. Having a much better idea of God’s nature and our own, we can see for ourselves that this is highly unlikely to consist of what the Buddhists call Nirvana. 

Each one of us contains God’s energies and they are of a dynamic and expansive nature. They are ceaselessly creating, bringing new worlds into being and destroying old ones that have outlived their usefulness. What in the Buddha’s time would still have been understood as a state of total and utter bliss, to us and our world, to God-like creative beings, as in truth we all are, surely would be more like Hell than Heaven on Earth. 

To my mind, human souls find their greatest enlightenment when they become aware that all life – including their own – is subject to Universal laws. Of particular relevance here are those of evolution and of Karma. From the moment we become aware of these laws, the Universe places the tool for our own redemption and that of our world into everybody’s own hands. It stands to reason that if we endeavour to give of the good and the best we are capable of, nothing but the more of the same can in due course return to us. 

From ‘Where Is The Kingdom Of God?’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Psychic Protection*
​ 
Because of our inner connectedness we all react to each other from the subconscious level. That’s why psychic protection is of the greatest importance in all human relationships and especially when it comes to dealing with the people with whom we have difficult Karmic lessons to undergo and issues to resolve. Both people in such relationships are vulnerable and wide open to psychic invasions by the negative vibrations they are constantly receiving from each other. Also, the more our spiritual awareness increases, the higher our sensitivity to the detrimental psychic influences that emanate from others becomes. 

Therefore, whenever we have to go through hurtful or negative experiences or sense that we are otherwise in danger of absorbing the negativity of those around us, we are in need of protecting our psychic space. If someone around us gives out negative vibrations, intentionally or otherwise, whether they originate from this level of life or any other, the best advice I have ever come across was from White Eagle.

He recommends that in such situations we quickly fold our aura around us, similar to an Angel closing its wings. For me it works best when I say in my mind: ‘Like an Angel folding its wings and like a flower closing its petals when the Sun goes down, I now close my aura around me; I am safe.’ I find it helpful to accompany these words by making some corresponding movements with my hands and taking several deep breaths, breathing in the Great White Light of God and breathing out love. 

To my mind, everybody by rights should always have the benefit of this kind of protection. I suggest practising it especially first thing in the morning and last thing at night, as well as any time in between, as and when you feel the need for it.

From the White Eagle Lodge Calendar March 2008: ‘To protect your aura, immediately you feel a hurtful or negative condition, or think you may be picking something up, quickly fold your aura round you, like an Angel folds its wings. Do this mentally. You will help this process by taking several deep breaths. Draw in the Great White Light. Nothing can then touch you; you have got everything within. It is like a flower closing up, as the Sun goes down.’

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester;1871244[SIZE=4 said:
			
		

> From the White Eagle Lodge Calendar March 2008: ‘To protect your aura, immediately you feel a hurtful or negative condition, or think you may be picking something up, quickly fold your aura round you, like an Angel folds its wings. Do this mentally. You will help this process by taking several deep breaths. Draw in the Great White Light. Nothing can then touch you; you have got everything within. It is like a flower closing up, as the Sun goes down.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’
> 
> * * *
> ​








:sunny:This is a wonderful concept CJ... Love it! Maybe I will give it a try.... Thank you my friend, today's message is beautiful... May you always be protected by your fabulous aura ... Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*An Eagle’s Eye Vision*
​ 
Below is a link for a video that allows us to take part of how, if only for a brief moment, an eagle really swooped down from a great height onto our world. With a camera strapped to its back, the bird descended from the highest point on the Burj Khalifa, the world’s tallest building, in Dubai, the United Arab Emirates. Minutes later it landed on the hand of its falconer, who was waiting on the ground.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘An Eagle’s Eye Vision’ 
 
​When you fly with the eagle in this video, you will notice that the closer the camera gets to the Earth, the clearer its life comes into focus. Could there be a better demonstration of how one all too easily gets caught in the illusion that Earth life is all there is to humankind’s existence?  

But there comes a time for every human spirit and soul on the Earth plane, when start to grow spiritual wings and slowly gain a better understanding of the fact that our earthly existence is constantly unfolding against a spiritual backdrop. During this phase of our development we occasionally manage to lift ourselves above the conditions of Earth life on the wings of some kind of spiritual knowledge that comes our way – not perchance! For example, we might get hold of what the White Eagle group of spirit guides once gave us through Grace Cooke, their spiritual medium and co-founder of the White Eagle Lodge. 

With a bit of luck – or rather if the time is right for this to happen – the knowledge we are finding captures our imagination and opens our inner vision a bit, maybe for the first time in our present lifetime, and we begin to perceive that there are realms of existence that lie beyond the realities of Earth life. And it dawns on us that a wise higher purpose lies behind everything that happens in our world. Nothing does so perchance or by accident but is part of our Creator’s great evolutionary plan of life, in which even the most horrendous events have purpose and meaning. 

We are delighted to get an inkling of the fact that great things are in store for humankind and its forever continuing development, which eventually will take us onto the higher and highest levels of life. But no-one is meant to stop at this point. In the long run it is not sufficient to fly on other people’s wings, because each one of us is destined to evolve into a seeker of wisdom and truth, a bringer of light – spiritual wisdom – in their own right. Our own spiritual wings can only grow through adding our insights and findings to those that are already available, never by merely reading someone else’s. 

The knowledge all of us together are gathering alone can help us, individually and collectively, to develop the skill of flying ever onwards and upwards into the higher and highest realms of life. To assist us with fulfilling this task, the information required for the building of our new and peaceful world is flowing ever more forcefully directly from the Source of our being into the human heart and soul of those who are ready to receive it. This is how our Highest or God Self, in whom we are all one, increasingly takes over the role of acting as humankind’s sole teacher and guide. 

The eagle is the symbol of the Great White Spirit. The more highly evolved we become, the more this eagle’s mighty wings can lift not only ourselves but our whole world above the temporary realities of Earth life, to perceive those of the higher and highest levels of life and become with them. When we share the knowledge we find on our inner journeys of discovery with those who are ready to receive it and understand, they too can benefit and see the greater picture of life with ever increasing clarity of inner vision. 

For me, more than the shadow of a doubt has always hung over messages received through spiritual mediumship. And it’s good to know that there is none of this when fresh parts of God’s sacred wisdom and truth flow into our own heart. In the final analysis, every human heart is part of the Universe’s great heart, the seat of all wisdom, knowledge and truth, and the source of all creative ideas. These things are much easier accessed when our only desire is to serve the highest good and the greatest joy of all, in accordance with God’s will and wishes, in keeping with our inner guidance. 

We are in this life to learn how to love wisely, the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. Every one of our thoughts, words and deeds  eventually becomes an expression of our love and respect for humankind, our whole world and everything that shares it with us. This is only surpassed by our devotion to our Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. To Him/Her we give thanks and praise for bringing everything into being and for nurturing and maintaining it by day and night. 

As soon as we have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level, that is all our heart and soul desire to do. Love is the key for unlocking the mysteries of all life. Love understands all and therefore forgives all. Yet, because it understands there really is nothing to forgive. In God’s time, not ours, love has the power to make all crooked corners straight and ugly people and things beautiful – mentally, physically, spiritually and metaphorically speaking.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Flight Of Icarus*
​ 
The hierarchy of the Angels is the power behind God’s throne. Familiar with the Great Father/Mother’s great plan of life, the Angels are its executors and messengers. They are supervising and carrying out every stage of it and have always accompanied us. The Angels are in charge of all levels of life, including the higher and highest ones in the world of light, therefore also of us and our world. They are in charge of us and forever will be, guiding and protecting and keeping us safe. 

For a long time it was believed that Angels can fly. In truth, however, they are beings of light, who have no physical bodies and because of this do not require wings. They move about by thought power, the same as we shall be doing one of these days, when we have become sufficiently evolved to no longer need the outer shell of a physical body for getting around. 

But until then, if only we could fly! Whenever we, as a human spirit in exile on the Earth plane feel trapped in our physical body and the circumstances surrounding us, it is quite natural that we begin to dream of escaping and flying, free from all restrictions and going wherever we please. Is there anyone who has never experienced in dreamtime the ability to fly? What a great feeling! And is there someone who does not enjoy watching birds in flight? Knowing that they are messengers of the spirit world, our spirit lifts itself above our world with them and our heart fills with love for the wonders of our world and all its marvellous creatures.

Flying on other people’s wings or on wings provided by someone else, especially those of earlier ages, in the long run is unsatisfactory for human spirits and souls. Basically, they yearn to be free and long to fly on their own wings and under their own steam and that straight into the heartmind of God, from where they once emerged as an idea and then a tiny spark – a mere twinkling in their father’s eye, quite literally. The Icarus legend of Greek mythology is an allegory of this and at the same time a warning not to attempt this homecoming venture too early. 

To refresh your memory, Icarus was the son of master craftsman Daedalus, who created the Cretan Labyrinth. The two of them lived in exile in Crete and as often depicted in art, they attempted to escape from this place by means of wings which the father had constructed from feathers and wax. He warned Icarus and asked him not to fly either too low or too high, because in the first scenario the sea’s dampness would clog his wings and in the second the Sun’s heat would melt the wax that held the feathers together. Icarus ignored these instructions and attempted to fly to the Sun. When he came too close to it, the wax melted and Icarus fell into the sea and drowned.

Icarus is a young boy, which is a metaphor for young and inexperienced spirits and souls in the early stages of their earthly education. Crete stands for the Earth, where we live in temporary exile from our true home, the world of light. The ocean represents the sea of emotions and the world of our feeling nature. The Sun and its fire are symbols for God’s sacred knowledge and wisdom. It is the spiritual fire of the Universe, for which Icarus is unready. The wings his father gave him are metaphors for the teachings of the religions of our world. Daedalus is the wise father, a renowned artist and creator of the labyrinth, a symbol of the long and winding roads of Earth life, which all of us have to explore. 

Located at the centre of the labyrinth is our inner connection with God. the terrifying figure of the Minotaur, is a symbolism for the fears and anxieties about life and religious beliefs in particular. We have to face up, deal with and overcome them on our way to reconnecting with the living God, who dwells in the innermost core of our being. This is the only way of gaining access to our Creator’s power. And so it doesn’t come as a surprise that bull worshipping in some form or another seems to be as old as humankind’s presence on the Earth. We shall return to this theme in a moment.

Daedalus stands for the Father of all life in Heaven, symbolic of the highest levels of life. And typical of the patriarchy legends, Icarus had only a father and no mother. This parent is immensely wise and powerful, as shown by his creation of the labyrinth. In truth the father consists of the power and the will of the Great Father and the wisdom and the love of his counterpart, the Great Mother. As a sign of his great wisdom the father gives his son a pair of very fragile and easily destroyed wings. For the time being the presence of the mother as well as the wisdom behind her gift have to remain hidden from the view of the reader or listener, just the same as the truth behind the whole legend’s surface words. 

Although he is very capable of constructing his son a fine reliable pair of wings, which would carry the youngster wherever he may wish to go, the father provides his son with the ones we know about. He does this so that the Icarus should learn from his experiences and see for himself that there is no point in being too ambitious at his age. Yet, Icarus is a spirit, in truth a young God in the making, who deep down senses that he was born to higher things and not for toiling on the Earth plane and being stuck there forever. That’s why when given a pair of wings, regardless of his father’s warnings he wants to fly to the Sun, the source of all life and of his being, to be re-united with it. 

Knowing that the time for his son’s returning to the Sun and for merging with it has not yet come, the father designs the rickety wings and advises his son to fly behind him on the middle course, the way he does. But the boy’s longing for the Sun is so powerful that he refuses to heed his father’s words. As a result he perishes by drowning in the ocean, the sea of emotions of resentment and hatred for Earth life and all it means to him. 

The Icarus story is part of Greek mythology and likely to have appeared during the Age Of Taurus, from about 6700 – 4500 years ago. During this time humankind gained an increased control of the Earth through the development of agriculture. Taurus is the first Earth signs in the zodiac. Its ruler is Venus, the planet of beauty, peace and harmony.  Under this planet’s rulership the arts thrived. Pottery is particularly high on the agenda under the influence of this sign. Fine earthenware vessels in the form of jars, urns, bowls and vases, which survived over the centuries and were found during archaeological digs, to this day bear witness of the highly developed tastes of the ancient civilisations of the Taurean Age, which came and went, as all things eventually must on the Earth plane. 

Pastimes like singing and dancing, cultivating and enjoying all the good things Mother Earth has to offer to the fullest always the leading theme under the influence of the Taurean energies. They provide us with the patience and strength, the willpower and determination to build and construct in order to make our dreams into a reality on the Earth plane. 

The Taurean symbol is the bull and the Cretan Minotaur is depicted as a creature with the head of a bull on the body of a man or, as described by Roman poet Ovid, part man and part bull. He dwelt at the centre of the Labyrinth, an elaborate maze-like construction designed by Daedalus. Bullfighting traces its roots to prehistoric bull worship and sacrifice in Mesopotamia and the Mediterranean region. The first recorded bull fight may be the Epic of Gilgamesh, which describes a scene in which Gilgamesh and Enkidu fought and killed the Bull of Heaven. ‘The Bull seemed indestructible, for hours they fought, till Gilgamesh dancing in front of the Bull, lured it with his tunic and bright weapons, and Enkidu thrust his sword, deep into the Bull’s neck, and killed it.’ 

Bull leaping was portrayed in Crete, and myths related to bulls existed throughout Greece. The killing of the sacred bull is the essential central iconic act of Mithras, which was commemorated in the mithraeum wherever Roman soldiers were stationed. The oldest representation of what seems to be a man facing a bull is on the Celtiberian tombstone from Clunia and the cave painting El toro de hachos, both found in Spain.

The worship of the Sacred Bull throughout the ancient world is also familiar to the Western world in the biblical episode of the idol of the Golden Calf. The Golden Calf after being made by the Hebrew people in the wilderness of Sinai, were rejected and destroyed by Moses and the Hebrew people after Moses’ time upon Mount Sinai, Book of Exodus. Marduk is the bull of Utu. Shiva’s steed is Nandi, the Bull. The sacred bull can also be found in the constellation Taurus. The bull, whether lunar as in Mesopotamia or solar as in India, is the subject of various other cultural and religious incarnations.

To this day, I find it astonishing that wherever I turn in life, I encounter new things and themes where astrology can help me find a better understanding of why things are they way they are and could not be any other way. Could there be any clearer sign than this of God and the Angels’ guiding and protecting hands? On behalf of all of us, I give thanks and praise for them.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Going Or Rather Flying Home*
​ 
Through the Icarus legend the Angels brought our world a signal that the time for our race’s homecoming was approaching, that some day we would although this event at that time was still a long way off. But there is no doubt in my mind that the time is right now and we are definitely going home! The whole of the Icarus tale since its first appearance has been and still is an allegory for humankind’s early earthly education, so to speak the nursery classes. But now ever more of us are on their home-run and in the final phases of their earthly spiritual education. 

The age-old dream of flying is finally becoming a reality in many different ways. On the outer level of life the technological developments of the Aquarian Age have already brought us great advances in means of air-transport. But things are getting to be a great deal more exhilarating still when it comes to taking to our spiritual wings. None of any of the things we are experiencing now could have been imagined in bygone ages, not even in our wildest dreams, for example during lifetimes we spent in the civilisations of ancient Greece, when the Icarus legend was introduced.

Through the Angels the wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother of all life gave us the Icarus legend, as well as every other religious teaching that ever saw the light of our world. To me, the esoteric meaning of the Icarus story is especially designed to strike a warning note about being careful when attempting to get away from our earthly existence. Successfully, that is of lasting value this can only be done through growing spiritual wings, i.e. finding knowledge that allows us to lift ourselves above Earth’s conditions, so we can recognise the greater picture of life. 

The wings of Icarus represent the spiritual wisdom that up to date have been and still are provided by the religions of our world. Their flying devices are of such a delicate and fragile nature and can so easily be damaged and destroyed that anybody with a bit of common sense can see that they are unsuitable for serious flying. When one has tried all these appliances and found each one of them failing, in the end there is nothing for it but going in search of a pair of wings that can be relied upon utterly. They grow quite naturally when our knowledge is based on God’s wisdom and truth behind the world of the old teachings. Such wings are solid and strong, powerful enough to lift not only ourselves but also our whole world into the loving heart and hands of God and the ministering Angels. 

During our prayers for forgiveness and healing for our whole planet and everything that shares it with us, there is no need to ask for the same for us, because when all life is healing, we cannot help doing the same. If healing is what our heart truly desires, our wish will not be denied, especially because this is part of the Great Architect’s plan at present. Each one of us is required to grow their own wings and when we learn to fly on the wings of God’s wisdom and truth, we shall find that nothing can harm or destroy them. 

What could be more powerful and reliable than knowledge that has flown directly from the God consciousness of the Universe into ours, for lifting ourselves above the Earth plane and its concerns, to perceive the magnificence and wonders of the higher and highest realms – our true home? Every time we think we have discovered another part of God’s wisdom and truth, our inner guidance needs to confirm that this is so.

The Angels have always communicated with humankind in metaphors and symbolisms. In times long past, the easiest way of explaining spiritual concepts was with the help of things people were familiar with and whose importance they understood, for example someone trying to fly. That’s why when one starts to look for the hidden meanings of the legends of our world, even or maybe especially the most ancient ones, it is astonishing how much they can tell us about us and our world. Naturally, this principle also applies to the sacred texts of all the belief systems our world had ever known, up to a certain point in our spiritual development.

Nothing happens without a reason and this is no exception. And there is a wise motive the fact that this changed with the appearance of new religions, who decreed that their teachings had to be taken literally. The higher purpose of more than two thousand years of lying, cheating and deceptions – of the self and others – of the Piscean Age has been to teach our world the value of honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity, which are of the greatest importance to us as children of the Highest. 

There are signs that these qualities are slowly but surely returning to our world, now that the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, is with us. Peace will come to our world when the last residues of the Piscean Age have been cleared away, in the not too distant future. When everybody understands that nothing can remain hidden forever and that in truth nobody ever gets away with anything, there will be no point in anyone attempting dishonesties of whatever kind. 

These are the days of miracles and wonders, when nothing remains hidden for too long. The bribery and corruption scandal, which blew up around FIFA, the world football organisation, at the time of writing this at the end of May 2015, is as good an example as any of the energies which are presently affecting our world. Alas, it is but one of the latest revelations in the series of disgraces we have been hearing about in connection with large organisations and their managements. 

We are currently taking part in a big time clearing-out and cleansing process of our world. It started with the churches when Pluto was transiting Sagittarius and continued with large institutions like banks, when the planet moved into Capricorn. I don’t believe that the football eruption is the last one we shall see. Isn’t it the highest time that people realised what is happening in our world and see the writing that is so clearly on the wall? Overcome with greed and lust for power, which their ill-gotten gain can buy them, they probably think: ‘It won’t happen to me! I am much cleverer!’ And yet, and yet . . . 

How long will it take until the last one of us understands that God is part of us by day and night, and that Its all-seeing eye is constantly with each and every one of us, and therefore cannot do anything but see everything and nothing escapes It’s notice. So many of the things that are happening in our world now do not leave any doubt in my mind that the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth and honesty, loyalty and integrity really is with us and that these qualities are beginning to be known again, valued and cherished by all. Hallelujah! Truly, truly, I say to you: ‘And all of this is happening because now we are flying on the God’s wings of wisdom and truth!’

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:   You last 3 messages all blend so well together...I am fascinated with the thought of being able to fly...I have vivid dreams that I am flying and it is soo fabulous... I do love the idea that you don't really need wings to fly CJ...as a matter of fact, when I dream that I am flying , I never need wings... Love these messages, thank you so much... Hope you are well and the sun is shining on you.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Courtjester

*Come Fly With Me*
​ 
The German philologist, philosopher, cultural critic, poet and composer Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, 1844-1900, was a devout Christian. In ‘Thus Spake Zarathustra’, first published 1883-1885, he wrote what were to become his most famous words: ‘God is dead.’ However, as most people these days do not know, he did not stop there but continued: ‘God remains dead. And we have killed him. How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us? Must we ourselves not become Gods simply to appear worthy of it?’ 

In Nietzsche’s time it was too early to discover that in truth each and every one of us is young God in the making and that the Jesus story is one of the many educational tools of the Highest and therefore should not be taken literally. If this were not the case, it would not bear thinking about what kind of a monstrous Karmic debt our race would have created by murdering Jesus. As on the inner level of life we are all one huge monad, this liability would now be lying at our collective doorstep demanding redemption. 

To protect us against such a fate, the infinite wisdom and love of our Father/Mother Creator decided to present our world with a legend that depicts of what a spiritual Master’s pathway through Earth life should consist. The tale was given in this form, so that in due course each one for themselves – with the help of their inner guidance – should be able to come to the conclusion that in truth the Jesus story is a myth and not something that actually took place in the realities of Earth life. 

One of the main lessons this tale teaches us at the present level of our race’s spiritual development is that, if one insists on focussing too much on the messenger and loses too much time over discussing whether he ever existed on the Earth plane or not, one is in danger of never finding and understanding the essence of what the myth is and always has been trying to bring us. 

In ‘Jesus Christ Superstar’ 
the voice of Judas Iscariot complains:

‘Every time I look at you
I don’t understand,
Why you let the things you did
Get so out of hand,
You’d have managed better,
If you’d had it planned.
Now why’d you choose such a backward time
And such a strange land?’​ 
If Jesus had ever existed, he would have been a highly evolved Master soul, an elevated and noble being who would never dream of making empty promises, which are impossible to keep when the going gets tough on the Earth plane for his followers. Isn’t this in itself sufficient proof that he only ever existed as a legend and a symbol to show us the goodness and kindness, the fair and just behaviour and thinking, which every one of us, as a child of the Highest, is required to develop in the course of bringing forth and developing our own Christ nature? 

This aspect of humankind’s nature has been waiting long enough to come alive in ever more of us. It awakens as soon as we reach a sufficiently high evolutionary level. However, before it can do this in any one of us, we have to imbibe the lessons that familiarise us and our world with the lower and lowest human characteristics. Whether we like the thought of it or not, they are ours, the same as everybody else’s. Only when this part of our education has been attended to satisfactorily can our higher nature slowly begin to push through the inner gates of our consciousness. The more we endeavour to express its qualities in all our encounters, the more our own noble birth as offspring of the Highest and young God in  the making reveals itself. 

As Nietzsche put it: ‘And those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music.’ Can you hear the music I am making and are you dancing? Are you flying by any chance? On another occasion Nietzsche said: ‘You have your way. I have my way. As for the right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ However, when it comes to our kind of flying, I do believe it does. As no-one can do this on a legend’s borrowed wings, in the end everybody has to grow their own and learn how to fly on those of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

To my astonishment a friend recently asked me whether my writings were some kind of a religion. To me, the freedom of the Aquarian Age means no longer needing religious organisations with their long outdated dogmata and creeds. In my world you can walk hand in hand with God and the Angels and/or fly on the mighty wings of the Great White Eagle, the Divine Spirit. They are waiting to help you find your own truth, while partaking in some of that which they have for many years been giving to our world through me.

I for one am glad and deeply grateful that the Angels are in charge of us and our world, and not we – humankind. Approximately six thousand years of patriarchy have been a mock run and a demonstration of what happens when the reins are placed into human hands. I shudder at the thought of what would have happened to us and our poor planet, if the patriarchy had continued. There is no doubt in my mind that all of this experience has been part of our Creator’s great plan of life. 

My writings represent the plane of life where I have been dwelling for quite some time by now. They are my way of bringing a small piece of Heaven down to the Earth, for all to share who are ready to spend some of their precious time with me. In his poem ‘Die Teilung Der Welt – The Dividing Of The World’ Friedrich Schiller, 1759-1805, wrote:

‘What shall I do?’ said Zeus, ‘the world I have given away,
The autumn, the hunting, the market are no longer mine.
Yet, if you want to live in My Heaven with Me,
Whenever thou comest, it shall be open unto thee.’​ 
The same is true for Rays of Wisdom, an outer reflection and manifestation of my inner Heaven. Its door is always open and all are welcome at any time of day and night. So, come and help yourself to anything you like – it’s yours to take. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Pluto In Sagittarius’ 
[*=center]‘Pluto In Capricorn’ 
[*=center]‘The Tale Of The Butterfly’ 

God bless and happy and safe flying, always.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:Stunning message CJ... really complex... I really enjoyed the part about listening to the message and NOT focusing on the messenger.. All good stuff! Thank you for sharing your wonderful words of wisdom.. I truly hope you have a fabulous day, full of joy and peace...


----------



## Courtjester

Hello Julia - glad to hear you are enjoying my postings so much. As you may have noticed, the ones of the last few days represent a whole sequence of chapters. They come under the general heading of 'Learning To Fly'. Aquarius tells me that today's offering was by no means the last one of it. Much to look forward to apparently. 

Hope you're having a great day filled with wonders and miracles that can only be found when one flies the Aquarian way. Cj :triumphant:


----------



## Firemajic

:friendly_wink: I did notice the lessons were about flying... fabulous CJ... I am looking forward to reading the next one! Love you bunches, and thank you for everything....


----------



## Courtjester

*The Message Of The Birds *
​ 
Birds are the representatives of the Air element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be received there, for thoughts are living things. 

In the right hands, i.e. God’s, thoughts can and do create and destroy whole worlds and everything within them. As godlike creatures and young Gods in the making we too shall be capable of this, in the fullness of time. Meanwhile, we have been placed on the Earth so that we may learn how to master and take good care of our thought processes. It is up to each one of us individually to ensure that nothing harmful and unwanted for ourselves as well as our world is created by our thinking patterns.

As animal totems birds can assist us with acquiring higher knowledge. Air being the most ethereal of elements, the creatures inhabiting it are sent to help us find a new understanding of the hidden aspects of life that would otherwise remain invisible and hidden from our view. Closest to the Heavens, birds are our best allies when it comes to transmitting our hopes and aspirations to the Angels on the highest levels of existence. Birds represent physical and mental strength and sovereignty. Very important traits, particularly during times of transition in our lives and when it is necessary to get used to new surroundings. 

Whenever birds catch our special attention somehow, they are sent to encourage and strengthen us, to boost our confidence and remind us that the highest powers are forever with us and watching over us, guiding and protecting every moment of our lives. Birds are good omens and their appearance is always some kind of a positive signal from the Highest. It is for us to decipher what it may mean.

On the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life – one of whose symbols is a white eagle –, and hand in hand with the Angels it is our task, as aspiring healers and lightworkers, to lift our whole world high above the astral plane into the temple of healing in the heartmind of God, so that all its life and lifeforms may be cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
 
Recommended Viewing – best on full screen:
​


[*=center]‘Wings To Paradise’ 1  
[*=center]‘Wings To Paradise’ 2  
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

*  * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Tale Of The Butterfly *
​ 
Once upon a time, by the side of a dusty road in India sat an old beggar who was selling cocoons. He noticed that a young boy was watching for many days. Finally, the beggar beckoned to him and asked: ‘Have you any idea of what beauty lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his head, the old man continued: ‘It is the home of a beautiful butterfly. I will give you one of my cocoons, so you can find out for yourself. But you must be careful with it and not handle it until the butterfly emerges.’ 

The boy was enchanted with his gift and hurried home to await the emergence of the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor. Watching it, he became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The butterfly will surely perish before it can break free from its unyielding prison,’ the boy thought. ‘I have to help the poor creature!’ 

When he pried the cocoon open, out flopped a soggy brown and ugly thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support the butterfly, when it finally emerges into the light of day. Through its struggling alone can the butterfly’s wings become beautifully strong and durable enough to carry and support it. When this is denied to the creature, it dies because its only chance of survival has been destroyed.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation, because the life cycle of each one of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary pathway. May the walls of everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us all in our struggle of breaking free from the entrapment of the cocoon of false beliefs and prejudices about our true nature that have kept us bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May we all at long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of growing and evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to be. 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of every human soul
And the soul of our whole world.
Lift us on the mighty wings of Your sacred 
Wisdom and Truth, which now flows directly
From Your loving heart into the hearts and souls
Of those who are ready to receive it,
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Can act as Your channels for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Amen 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘I can fly! I really can!’ 
 
  From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:sad:  The tale of the Butterfly is very beautiful CJ... Adversity makes a person grow strong... I understand that... wish it did not need to be that way.. but I understand.. When I am blowing glass, my tools get too hot.. and the metal can actually soften and ruin the tool, so I have to constantly "quench" the tool by plunging it into cold water, causing the metal to harden again... over time.. the metal improves and can take more and more heat... when I am done... something beautiful is born out of the flame... reminds me of your beautiful message... Thank you my friend for reminding me that we have to go through the fire to find the beauty...... Peace always...


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia, for sharing your wisdom with me. Have a good and not too hot day. And peace be with you, when you are blowing glass or otherwise occupied. Cj :hi:


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> Thank you, dear Julia, for sharing your wisdom with me. Have a good and not too hot day. And peace be with you, when you are blowing glass or otherwise occupied. Cj :hi:






:highly_amused: Fabulous CJ.... lol.. I shared words of wisdom with the Wise One.... Wonderful.. Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## Courtjester

And thank you for yours. 

Cj eaceful:​


----------



## Courtjester

*Wings To Paradise*

If only we could fly like those you can watch 
by following the link below:

‘Wings To Paradise’

* * *
​ 
When birds come to us as animal totems, they can assist us with acquiring higher knowledge. Air being the most ethereal of elements, the creatures inhabiting it are sent to help us find a new understanding of the hidden aspects of life that would otherwise remain invisible to us. Closest to the Heavens, birds are our best allies when it comes to transmitting our desires to the Angels on the highest levels of existence. Birds represent physical and mental strength and sovereignty. Very important traits, particularly during transitions in our lives and when we have to get used to new surroundings. 

Whenever birds catch our special attention, they are sent to encourage and strengthen us, to boost our confidence and remind us that the highest powers are forever with us and watching over us, guiding and protecting every moment of our lives. Birds are good omens and their appearance is always some kind of a signal from the Highest. It is for us to decipher what its message could be.

From ‘The Flight Of The Geese’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:applouse:  Fabulous video CJ... Stunning! The message for today is very beautiful, and one that is personal to me... My mom shared her love for birds with me, and we spent a lot of time on her front porch drinking coffee and watching the birds at her feeder... Every year in late February we went to the river to watch the Sand hill Cranes migrate... it was something magical to see.. I have not been back there since her death... anyway, thank you for sharing the video with me.. I saved it to my favorites so I can watch it again... makes me believe that.. maybe the world still has a lot of magic and might be ok after all...You are fabulous CJ, and I appreciate all of your inspirational words.. I hope you see magic and beauty always....


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you. And yes, I do see wonder and magic everywhere, dear Julia. How can one not do this when one begins to understand the process of life better and recognises the infinite wisdom and love that lies behind all life and lifeforms. It helps one to realise once more - like you just did - that this life is a good and kind and generous one after all. Cj :strawberry:


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you. And yes, I do see wonder and magic everywhere, dear Julia. How can one not do this when one begins to understand the process of life better and recognises the infinite wisdom and love that lies behind all life and lifeforms. It helps one to realise once more - like you just did - that this life is a good and kind and generous one, after all. Cj :strawberry:


----------



## Courtjester

*Mother Earth*
 Can you imagine what would happen,
If the Earth’s diameter were only a few metres
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what would happen:

Visitors are coming from far and wide
To walk around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water flowing between them.
Admiring her elevations and holes in the ground,
They wonder at the wisdom that 
Has surrounded the globe by a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
That sustains all its lifeforms. 

With amazement, the visitors watch the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not only are there are upright walking human beings, 
But also animals and plants.
Some of the creatures are walking around
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
While more of them still exist in its waters.
Admiring all these things,
It dawns on them that the Earth 
Is a unique and precious jewel. 
As far as they have been able to find out, 
Another one quite like it does not exist 
Anywhere else in the whole of Creation.
Knowing this helps them to cherish the Earth
And every visitor who comes
Wishes to do their best to protect it,
To ensure that it does not get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
Earth’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many to this day have yet to discover.
But wise ones realise that such an exquisite work of art
Can only have been created by the heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and wonder,
Brings them healing and peace
In mind, body and soul.

Having come to love the Earth, 
Ever more of the visitors are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being, for now they know 
That their lives, their own wellbeing 
And wholeness depends on that of the planet.  
Can you see how wise people would become,
If the Earth were only a few metres in diameter?
Well, why can’t we be like that in any case
And wake up from our spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?

And then the miracle happens and
The first signs are appearing that humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations of a peaceful world
Are approaching fulfilment.
Hallelujah!
The Earth is in the process of being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When the only souls who will reincarnate onto this planet
Will be those who are sufficiently evolved to be able to
Live and work together in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us.
All of us will know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely  
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.

How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth? 

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing *

_‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,_
_From up and down, and still somehow._
_It’s life’s illusions I recall._
_I really don’t know life at all.’_

Joni Mitchell
​ 
In my view, life can only be understood when one learns to peer beneath its surface. To me, everything that ever took place in our world and still does to this day, only begins to make sense when one re-discovers its eternal background, humankind’s true home from where all of us once emerged. May the knowledge that the old prophecies are indeed coming true – even though in unexpected ways – help every one of us on their way back home into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. I am convinced that our world is not going to perish, because it is written in God’s great plan of life that we ourselves have to save it. The physical aspect of the Earth is bound to vanish in due course, the same as our physical bodies, but our planet’s inner heritage, its spirit and soul, will never be destroyed and neither will ours. 

We ourselves *are *the world and each one of us is an integral and equally important part of it. We do not inhabit this life on our own and for quite some time by now, humankind has been part of the process of transforming our beautiful planet Earth into one of peace and healing that radiates its blessings throughout the whole of Creation. Hand in hand with our Father/Mother Creator and the Angels and with ever increasing speed we and whole world are changing and becoming ever more spiritualised. The Highest Forces of Creation are constantly adjusting and modifying the vibrations of the Earth and all its material aspects are increasingly filling with light. 

Our world is changing so profoundly and in the fullness of time will be such a different place that, if this were happening too suddenly and quickly, none of us would be able to cope at all. The going for a great many at present is tough enough as it is. Whenever world events threaten to overwhelm me, I remind myself that it is a great privilege to be here at this special time of transition from one Age into the next. Therefore, let us not begrudge anything that has to be endured and as joyously as we can each make our contribution towards creating a more peaceful world. It is a great honour to be allowed to take an active part in the building of the New Jerusalem and bringing God’s Eternal Kingdom down to the Earth. So let us not begrudge giving freely and willingly of our best. 

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. Now that we have reached it, God’s wisdom and truth are flowing ever more forcefully from the loving heart of the Universe, the Source of all being, into the hearts and souls of those who are open and ready to receive it. And I rejoice that in the new age none of us will ever again be required to believe anything blindly. Naturally, this also applies to my writings. The Bible tells us in John 14:2: ‘In my Father’s house are many rooms [mansions]. If it were not so, I would have told you.’ In the traditional versions of the Scriptures rooms was translated into meaning mansions. However, I prefer the wording of the Lamsa Bible – see the note about it at the end and also my booklist. To me, the word ‘rooms’ comes closer to what the Jesus legend was trying to convey to our world, namely that there are many different levels of existence in our Father/Mother’s house and each one is filled with Its presence, which is love. 

The Father’s house is the heart of the whole of Creation and that indeed has many rooms and therefore plenty of space for every spirit and soul and also for all the belief systems our world ever experienced. We alone can decide which one is still the right one for us or whether our spiritual understanding has already grown beyond the perceptions of religious institutions and organisations. It is true that the answers to all our questions are known within. This is because every human heart is an essential and integral part of the great Universal heart, the dwelling place of our Highest or God Self and that is the only place on this Earth where truthful answers can be found. 

Only when our inner teacher, our intuition, tells us that something is true and right, should we believe whatever anyone presents to us. We neglect this inner voice to our detriment. Every time you hear, see or read something – including this – listen to the responses that come through the world of your feelings, in particular your heart. Things are only true if this part of you says: ‘Yes, this does make sense. It is true!’ Only then take it on board and allow it to penetrate your inner and outer consciousness. 

When you listen to what other people have to say about any given subject, bear in mind that there is no absolute truth, and that everybody’s truth is at least slightly different from any other. Only when your heart murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then what you have found is part of your truth. Stick to it, no matter what anyone else may say about it, because your inner guidance will never deceive you, lead you astray or let you down.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Of False Prophets And Messiahs*
​ 
For everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’ To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action. Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God within, it is essential that we  use our discriminatory faculties, so they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere, let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings, especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you.  

Our inner guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies. Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks. This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed. It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive and constructive ones.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## 3blake7

I am saddened to hear you are still using an archaic mailing list. I recommend checking out Elgg, it's a free open-source website software that lets you create your own social networking site like Facebook.


----------



## Courtjester

*Guarding Our Tongues*
​ 
The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. We all stumble in many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect, able to keep their whole body in check._

_‘When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can turn the whole animal. Or take ships as an example. Although they are so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole body, sets the whole course of one’s life on fire, and is itself set on fire by hell._

_‘All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed and have been tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been made in God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh water and salt water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters, can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave in the manner described in the first part of the above quote, while the wise more highly evolved ones make an effort to take good care of their tongues. They do this because they are aware that the Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source. They appreciate that every thought, word and deed any one of us sends out into our world in some way must find its way back to its sender. That is why wise ones, when they have nothing good to say about someone or something, they shut up and keep quiet. 

As we are sociable and talkative creatures by nature, learning to watch the words we speak and thereby take charge of our tongues is one of the most difficult things we have to tackle on our pathway through life. That is undoubtedly why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament told us in Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: _‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master within you._

_‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in  their work.’_

And then there was the philosopher Socrates, in ancient Greece 469 – 399 BC. He was  famous for his great wisdom and therefore only too aware of what kind of damage careless gossiping can do. One day an acquaintance came running up to him excitedly and said: ‘Socrates, do you know what I just heard about one of your students?’ 

‘Wait a moment,’ Socrates replied. ‘Before you tell me I’d like you to pass a little test. It’s called the Triple Filter Test.’ 

‘Triple filter? What does that mean?’

‘Before you talk to me about my student let’s take a moment to run what you’re going to say through some filters. The first one is truth. Are you sure that what you are about to tell me is true?’ 

‘No, I just heard about it.’ 

‘All right,’ replied Socrates. ‘As you don’t really know whether what you have to say is true or not, let’s try the second filter, the one of goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something good?’

‘No, quite the opposite!’

‘Ah! So you want to tell me something bad about someone, even though you’re not certain it’s true?’ 

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. 

Socrates continued: ‘Well, if what you have to say is meant to be of some use to me, you may still pass the test, because the third filter is usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about my student going to be useful to me?’ 

‘No, not really!’ came the reply.

‘If what you want to tell me is neither true nor good and not even useful, why tell it to me at all?’ asked the sage. 

Deeply ashamed of himself, the man walked away. 

This is but one example of the wisdom for which Socrates was held in such high esteem by his contemporaries. His message is as poignant and valid for us as it was in his time.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Yesterday's message  :cry:  I did listen to my heart-- Wise one, as your message said I should... but it still got broken.... Thank you for your lovely message CJ.... I hope you have a fabulous day, my friend... Peace always...


Todays message ... words to live by... Thank you!


----------



## Courtjester

*Walking Away From Drama

*​There  comes a time in every life when one realises the necessity for walking  away from all drama and the people who create it. Instead, surround  yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget everything that is  negative and bad in this life and focus on that which is positive, good,  right and beautiful. Love the people who treat you right. Pray for the  ones who don’t and love them anyway, for they know not what they are  drawing towards themselves. 

Life is too short to be  anything but happy. Falling once in a while is a part of it. And  learning something from every experience that comes our way and getting  up again is the most important part. That’s what life on the Earth plane  truly is all about. 

·        May deep inner peace be with you, today and always. 

·        May you trust that  you are always in the right place at the right time. You are there for a  reason. If you can’t see it, it’s up to you to look for it.

·        May you not forget  the infinite possibilities that are born of trusting the goodness of the  life that has been given to you and that it will always provide for you  and your loved ones, no matter what happens.

·        May you use the gifts the Universe has so generously bestowed upon you for the blessing and healing of all life.

·        May you share the love that is constantly given to you with anyone you encounter.

·        And may you be  content with yourself just the way you are. Let this knowledge fill your  whole being, so that your soul no longer knows anything but singing,  dancing, praising the Highest and loving. Love is the law of life and is  abundantly available to all who know how to tap into it. 

 Created by Anon.​Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Words Of Wisdom About Friendship*

A real friend is one who walks in, 
When the rest of the world walks out!
Walter Winchell

* * *

A real friend knows the song in my heart
And sings it to me,
When my memory fails.
Anon.

* * *

Nothing but Heaven is better than a friend 
Who is really a friend.
Plautus c. 254 – c. 184 BC

* * *

There’s no need to change friends when one grasps 
That friends can and do change, the same as we ourselves do.

* * *

No matter how good a friend someone is, 
They are sure to hurt us once in a while. 
Unless we are willing to forgive, 
Even the best friendship is bound to die. 

* * *

True friendships continue to grow, 
Especially over long distances. 
It is the same as all true,
It never goes away or dies.

* * *

Happiness keeps us sweet,  
Trials keep us strong,  
Sorrows keep us human,  
Failures keep us humble,  
Success keeps us glowing,  
And friends keep us going. 

Anon.

* * *

Friendship isn’t a big thing – its millions of little ones.

* * *

​‘One of the tasks of true friendship is to listen compassionately and creatively to hidden silences. Often secrets are not revealed in words but lie concealed in the silence between the words or in the depths of what is unsayable between two people.’ John O’Donohue  in ‘Anam Cara: A Book of Celtic Wisdom’

 
* * *

​True friendships last beyond our present earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be part of our support system, so there is every reason to nurture our human relationships and look after them, right here and now. Whenever the need for it arises, it is to our advantage to aim to transform even the most difficult and traumatic ones into connections of friendship and love. True love is an eternal bond between two souls, who will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they may meet again. 

 
From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *Words Of Wisdom About Friendship*
> 
> A real friend is one who walks in,
> When the rest of the world walks out!
> Walter Winchell
> 
> * * *
> 
> A real friend knows the song in my heart
> And sings it to me,
> When my memory fails.
> Anon.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> There’s no need to change friends when one grasps
> That friends can and do change, the same as we ourselves do.
> 
> * * *
> 
> No matter how good a friend someone is,
> They are sure to hurt us once in a while.
> Unless we are willing to forgive,
> Even the best friendship is bound to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness keeps us sweet,
> Trials keep us strong,
> Sorrows keep us human,
> Failures keep us humble,
> Success keeps us glowing,
> And friends keep us going.
> 
> Anon.
> 
> * * *
> 
> Friendship isn’t a big thing – its millions of little ones.
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​‘One of the tasks of true friendship is to listen compassionately and creatively to hidden silences. Often secrets are not revealed in words but lie concealed in the silence between the words or in the depths of what is unsayable between two people.’ John O’Donohue  in ‘Anam Cara: A Book of Celtic Wisdom’
> 
> 
> I love the message you selected for today CJ! Fabulous! Thank you for reminding me how special friends are..
> May your life be filled with the joy of fabulous friends... Peace always...Wise One...
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. And it's good to know that you are one of them. Peace be with you - always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Life Is A Gift And A Blessing*
​ 
All life is a precious gift and a blessing from the highest levels of life to ours. Every one of us has something special to contribute and in the fullness of time is destined to evolve into a blessing for our whole world. Knowing that God is as much in you and me as in everybody else, live your life joyfully and scatter blessings wherever you go. As children of the Highest Star and the brightest light, the Sun beyond the Sun, every blessing brings a ray of light to those who are blessed. Here is some expert advice how to go about it:

Blessing is to acknowledge the unlimited good and abundance which is embedded in the very texture of the Universe and waiting to be called upon and tapped into by each and every one of us. Therefore, upon waking up every morning, bless the new day ahead and know that already it is filled with the unseen good your blessings are going to bring forth for those you bless.

On passing people in the street, on the bus, in places of work and play, bless them. The peace of your blessing will accompany them on their way and the aura of its gentle shine will light their path.

When meeting and talking to people, bless their health, their work, their joy, all their relationships, the one with God, themselves and all others. Bless their finances, so they may become abundant. Bless them in every conceivable way, as every blessing you send out plants seeds of healing, comfort and healing which one day will grow as flowers of joy in the waste places of your own life. 

As you walk, bless the city in which you live, its government and teachers, nurses and street sweepers, children and bankers, priests as well as prostitutes. The minute anyone expresses the least aggression or unkindness to you, respond with a blessing. Bless them unconditionally, sincerely and joyfully, so that your blessing acts as a shield that protects them against committing misdeeds out of ignorance of their true nature. At the same time it deflects the arrows anyone may aim at you.

Blessing means to wish unconditionally and totally unrestricted good for others. The desire to do this rises to the surface of your consciousness from the deepest innermost wellspring of your being. It reveals to those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of life that you revere and  kneel before our Creator’s gifts. Pray that those who receive your blessings will be made whole and therefore holy. Blessing invokes the special attention of the Divine to bring health and wellbeing to the people you are sending it to. We ourselves cannot provide any of these things, but merely act as channels through which life’s abundance flows. 

To bless all without any discrimination is the ultimate form of giving and the best thing is that those you bless will never know who sent them the sudden rays of Sun that burst through the clouds surrounding them. Although you are unlikely to ever actually see the light each blessing brings into another’s life, you can rely on it that it will be there.

When something goes completely wrong in your day, an unexpected event knocks you down and your plans to pieces, bless the situation because life is teaching you a lesson, and the very event you believe to be unwanted, in truth you yourself called forth, so that you should learn a certain lesson against you would otherwise balk. Bless everything that comes your way, because everything that happens is always a blessing – only sometimes it comes in disguise. You can be sure that the Angels are always there to pick you up and get you going again, if you but trust. 

Blessing is an acknowledgement of the omnipresent, universal beauty of the things that to this day are hidden from earthly eyes. It activates the law of attraction which, even from the furthest reaches of the Universe  can bring into your life exactly what you need in any given moment to experience and enjoy.

Passing a prison, mentally bless its inmates. Bless their true nature of innocence, goodness, gentleness and kindness, the pure essence of their being and send them unconditional forgiveness. Also bless their small earthly self who is as yet unaware of the higher aspects of its own nature. Bear in mind that everyone at some time or another is a prisoner of their self-image, that in the courtyard of a jail people who are free and unshackled on their inner level, and that citizens of countries where freedom reigns can be prisoners if their hearts and thoughts are filled with too many earthly desires and fear. 

Passing a hospital, bless the wholeness of all its patients, as during the time of their suffering their wholeness is waiting to be re-discovered and return to them. When you see someone in tears and/or seemingly broken by life, bless their vitality and joy and with this help it to return to them. Remind yourself frequently that our material senses frequently present an inverted image of the ultimate splendour and perfection which can be perceived when our inner vision develops.

As it is impossible to bless someone and judge them at the same time, hold constantly on to your deep and hallowed desire to bless and heal all you meet. This helps you to evolve into a true healer, maker of peace and bringer of light, who one day will be able to recognise the presence of God in everything. 

Bless Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, human and animal, vegetable and mineral, for each one of them is giving us of their abundance. Bless the powerful spiritual force that is constantly at work behind the scenes of our earthly existence. Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers are doing their best to bring God’s great evolutionary plan into manifestation here, ensuring that we and our world are moving ever forwards on the upwards winding spiral of life. This great force of light from the highest levels of life is the most essential part of everything on our planet. It brings us into this life, sustains us while we are here and takes us out of it again, when the time for doing so has come. Without this force there would be no life on the Earth. Guiding and protecting all of it, as well as that which exists anywhere else in the whole of Creation, this force assists us and Mother Earth with our personal and collective evolution. 

It is the power behind the throne of God and all physical manifestation, from its lowest to its highest point, connecting every part of life anywhere upwards through the spheres with the most elevated levels. This force, invisible to earthly eyes, works through each physical aspect of Mother Earth as well as with all other planets in existence anywhere in the whole of Creation. Spiritually, there is no separation between any form of life, on all its levels and therefore no such thing as splendid isolation. All is of one construction and together forms one harmonious whole. 

What to this day appears to be erroneous, evil and destructive in our world, has behind it the power, wisdom and love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, who designs and with the help of the forces of light carries out its evolutionary plan to perfection. This is the power that guides and links all lifeforms with each other and in the end brings good out of apparent evil.

Our world would not be complete without you and me, and everybody else. So now go ahead and bless with all your heart and soul. Every one of us is a ray of light and each blessing we send out brings light to those  who are blessed. And when it returns – as it inevitably will – it increases the vibration of our own body of light, that of Mother Earth and all humankind. 

Bless all who are sharing your lifepath with you and bless those who are ceaselessly toiling in the background of life, unseen to earthly eyes, behind the realities of Earth life. Bless your family and friends, but why stop there? Bless every one of your siblings in the great family of humankind. 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’ 
 
From ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’
By Pierre Pradervand
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Our World Needs You’ 
[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Four Friends*
​ 
Once upon a time there lived a woman who was fortunate enough to have four friends. She loved each one of them, but most of all the first one, whom she equipped her with rich robes and treated her to the finest of delicacies. Nothing but the best was ever enough for her. 

But she also loved her second friend very much and showed her off at every opportunity. Yet, a niggling fear never left her that one day she would leave her.

She loved the third friend, too. She was her confidant who was always kind, considerate and patient with her. Whenever the woman had problems she would confide in her friend who would help her through the difficult times.

The fourth friend was a very loyal partner, who had made great contributions to everything her life, but if the truth were to be known, the woman did not love her. This friend was deeply devoted to her, although she hardly ever took any notice of the other one’s presence.

One day, the woman became seriously ill and she realised that her time on the Earth plane was rapidly approaching its end. Reflecting on the luxurious life she had led, she sadly came to the conclusion: ‘I presently have four friends, but when I die, I shall have to leave them behind. Almost certainly I will make the journey ahead alone, without even knowing where it’s going to take me.’

She decided to bring her sad news to her friends. She went to the first, second and third one and asked them whether they would accompany her. Each time she came away with the same reply: ‘Sorry, dearest, but when you depart from this plane, I will have to go my own way.’

‘Oh, you faithless ones,’ the woman sobbed and fled into the arms of her fourth friend. To her dismay she found her as thin as a rake and completely emaciated. She looked as if she had suffered from malnutrition and neglect and was in need of comfort herself. Feeling sorry for her, the woman exclaimed: ‘You poor thing! What’s happened to you? Who has done this to you? I should have taken much better care of you when I had the chance! Now I will never be able to do it because I am soon going to depart from this plane of life. Looking the way you do, would you like to accompany me?’ 

The friend’s voice sounded as kind and loving as it had ever been, when she replied: ‘I will go with you. I will follow you wherever you go. Now you are preparing to leave behind earthly life, we can take care of, nurture and get to know each other again.’ 

Deeply touched by these words, the woman replied: ‘Truly, you are the greatest love of my life, oh faithful one. I am so sorry I almost forgot about and overlooked you in the past. Can you forgive me? Will you show me how to repair the damage I have done to you? I am so afraid of the place where I am going! Will you help me and show me the way?’

The friend smiled and said: ‘Oh yes, I will. There’s no need to be frightened of where you are going. It’s a world of light, your true home where you belong. You know it well enough and will instantly recognise it when we get there. You’ll see and don’t fret over leaving your earthly family and friends behind. You will be able to welcome them, when their time for returning to your other world has come.’

* * *​ 
The four friends are metaphors and the first one stands for our physical body, the outer vehicle we need to transport us through each lifetime on the Earth plane. No matter how much time and effort we lavish on making our body look and feel good, it belongs to Mother Earth and has to be left behind each time we say good-bye to her.

The second friend stands for earthly possessions, status and wealth. What applies to our physical body is valid for them. None of them can be taken when we are leaving our present existence behind. The only thing that truly belongs to us is our consciousness and any wisdom and understanding we have gained in the course of our present lifetime and all previous ones. They are ours to keep and we take them with us into every future lifetime and eventually into Eternity.

The third friend represents family and friends. No matter how much they have been there for us, the farthest they can accompany us in earthly life is to our funeral. Yet, by the time this is happening we shall already be resting and recuperating in the world of light. There they can get in touch with us later by thought communication. 

The fourth and most important friend is a metaphor for our spirit and soul. Although we frequently neglect them in pursuit of earthly wealth, power and the rest of the pleasures of Earth life, they alone are with us wherever life may take us and that forever. Let’s make an effort to cultivate, strengthen and cherish them as much as we can while we are in this existence, for they are the most precious and noble aspects of our being and the only part that will be with us forever. The soul is the soft and sensitive feminine counterpart of our spirit, our feeling side. Our spirit is eternal and was never born on the Earth plane. Therefore, it cannot die. 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:applause::5stars:  This is sooo fabulous.. reminds me of the Fables my grandmother used to read to me... She would not tell me right away what the lesson was, she always made me think about it... I adore this CJ... This will go in my note book... Thank you Wise One... I hope your soul is always nourished and that you have a peaceful day...


----------



## Courtjester

Well, thanks a million for your kind words and good wishes, as they would say in Ireland. Hope you're having a weekend filled with a profound recognition and awareness of the wonders and miracles of our own being and our world. Peace be with you, now and forever. Cj :welcome:


----------



## Courtjester

*The Guest House*

Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals.
A joy, a depression, a meanness,
Some momentary awareness sometimes
 Comes as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Still, treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent as a teacher from beyond.

Jelaluddin Rumi
1207-1273
Persian poet, jurist, theologian, and Sufi mystic
   Translation by Coleman Barks

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Everything Happens For A Reason  
 
‘Be patient towards all that is unsolved in your heart and try to love the questions themselves, similar to locked rooms and books that have been written in a very foreign tongue. Do not now seek the answers, which cannot be given you because you would at present be unable to live them. The main point is to live everything. Live your questions, too. Perhaps you will then gradually, without noticing it, live into the answer on some distant day.’ Rainer Maria Rilke

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:shock::shock:  WHAAAAT???? CJ! lol.... haaa ha! I have many... many questions, I used to irritate everyone with all of my questions... I felt like if I had a question, there must be an answer.. and I should have it... NOW, according to todays lesson, I shouldn't worry about the answer...????? Hummmmm... [pondering].. I like that!  Fabulous stuff, and very cool... and all my friends will thank you... because I won't be harassing them for answers I really don't need... lol.. Thank you Wise One... I hope you always have unanswered questions... Peace...


----------



## Courtjester

The best way of finding things out, to my mind, is going within and asking our inner guidance, the wise one within, who really does know the answer to all our questions and let's us have them, just when we are ready to understand them. That is probably also what Rainer Maria Rilke - what a lovely name, don't you think? - had in mind, but in his time could not yet express any better. Be that as it may, intrigued by his name, I just found out the following about him:

René Karl Wilhelm Johann Josef Maria Rilke, 4 December 1875 – 29 December 1926, better known as Rainer Maria Rilke. He was a Bohemian-Austrian born poet and novelist, who was widely recognised as one of the most lyrically intense German-language poets, writing in both verse and highly lyrical prose. Several critics have described Rilke's work as inherently mystical.

It includes one novel, several collections of poetry and several volumes of correspondence in which he invokes haunting images that focus on the difficulty of communion with the ineffable in an age of disbelief, solitude and profound anxiety into which he was born. His deeply existential themes tend to position him as a transitional figure between the traditional and the modernist writers.

How's that? 

Cj :eagerness:

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*An Angel In Disguise*
​ 
A very sad looking little girl was sitting all by herself in a park. None of the passers-by ever stopped and wanted to know the reason for her sadness. Dressed in a worn pink dress, barefoot and dirty, she just sat and watched them all go by. She never tried to speak to anyone and no-one ever even offered her a: ‘Hello!’ 

One day I decided to walk through the park, just to see whether the girl was still there. She was, in the very spot where she had previously been and she still had the same look in her eyes. I felt so sorry for her that I walked over to her, because apart from everything else I felt that a place like this, filled with people of all manner of intentions is not a place for a small child to sit on its own. 

Getting closer, I saw that the girl was a humpback. Maybe that was the reason why people usually just passed by without attempting to speak to her. To this day, deformities seem to be considered as some kind of a blow to society and, Heaven help those who are willing to assist those who are different in some special way from what is thought to be the norm. I caught myself staring at her a bit too intently and in response she lowered her eyes. 

I smiled to show her that I meant her no harm, that I had come to chat with her and help her, if possible and said: ‘Hello.’ 

She seemed to be shocked. Staring into my eyes, she replied with a quiet: ‘Hi!’ When I responded with a smile, she shyly smiled back. We talked until darkness fell and everybody else had gone home, and in the end I asked her why she was so sad. 

‘Because I’m different,’ she said. 

‘That you are!’ I replied smilingly. 

This seemed to make her even sadder and with a nod she responded: ‘I know.’

‘My dear girl,’ I said, ‘you are so sweet and innocent that you remind me of an Angel.’ 

With a smile she slowly got to her feet and said: ‘Really?’ 

‘I believe you are like a little Guardian Angel who has been sent to watch over all the people walking by.’ 

She nodded and opened the back of her dress, from which a pair of beautiful wings emerged. Spreading them she added with a twinkle in her eye: ‘That’s what I am! I am your Guardian Angel.’ 

I was speechless, as surely I was seeing things. 

‘As for once you thought of someone other than yourself, my job here is done,’ the girl said. 

Getting to my feet, I uttered: ‘Please tell me why did no-one else stop to help you when you are an Angel?’ 

With a smile she replied: ‘Because you are the only one who could see me!’ 

When I had recovered from my surprise, I wanted to take another look at the Angel, but it had vanished. Yet, the incident left a profound impression on me and changed my life completely. 

So, next time when you think you are utterly alone in this world, remind yourself that in truth we are never on our own. Our Guardian Angel never leaves us. It is always with us and watching over every step we walk. The value of friendships can only be measured by our hearts. Never forget that every person who is our friend is one of the Earth Angels and an Angel in disguise, because each in their own unique way are doing their share of making our world a kinder and more loving and beautiful place. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> The best way of finding things out, to my mind, is going within and asking our inner guidance, the wise one within, who really does know the answer to all our questions and let's us have them, just when we are ready to understand them. That is probably also what Rainer Maria Rilke - what a lovely name, don't you think? - had in mind, but in his time could not yet express any better. Be that as it may, intrigued by his name, I just found out the following about him:
> 
> René Karl Wilhelm Johann Josef Maria Rilke, 4 December 1875 – 29 December 1926, better known as Rainer Maria Rilke. He was a Bohemian-Austrian born poet and novelist, who was widely recognised as one of the most lyrically intense German-language poets, writing in both verse and highly lyrical prose. Several critics have described Rilke's work as inherently mystical.
> 
> It includes one novel, several collections of poetry and several volumes of correspondence in which he invokes haunting images that focus on the difficulty of communion with the ineffable in an age of disbelief, solitude and profound anxiety into which he was born. His deeply existential themes tend to position him as a transitional figure between the traditional and the modernist writers.
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Cj :eagerness:
> 
> * * *​





:angel:  lol....huuummmmm [thinking] The best way to get answers is to go inside myself...but... Wise One... That's where ALL my questions originate .... But still... Fabulous advice... And I will check out the suggested reading.. sounds really cool... Have a wonderful day my friend.. always a pleasure visiting with you! Peace..


----------



## Firemajic

Todays message reminds me of just how fabulous life really is...You just never know what each day will bring... Miracles or mayhem ....lol... Dear CJ... may each day bring you something fabulous!! Peace always my friend...


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> :angel: . . . That's where ALL my questions originate ....



And that's also where the answers can be found. Remember: 'Seek and ye shall find . . .' Just knock at the door of your inner self and ask the wise one within. You will be amazed at the results, I promise. They may not come instantly, but you will get them somehow in a snippet that could come your way 'perchance' and not really by chance, or you could hear it on Radio or TV. Just pay attention and keep on listening from the responses you receive from within. 

Peace be with you . . . Cj

 :sunny:​


----------



## Courtjester

*Spirituality*

The needs of our world are countless,
But none is greater than the one for seeking
The assistance of the spirit’s power, 
To raise our vision above that which to this day 
Appears to be sordid and squalid in our world.
On the wings of God’s sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift ourselves above these things
And perceive the greater picture.
This enables us to see that, in the fullness of time, 
Everything that is still is ugly and wrong on our planet
Will be made beautiful and right. 

The human spirit requires something to live for 
And reach heavenwards to something that lies 
Beyond our ordinary perception,
Instead of peering into the abyss.
We are here to learn how to look inwards,
To find the answers to all our questions
And to make the changes our world requires,
Rather than waiting for others
To do these things for us. 
This alone can turn humankind’s instinct 
For pursuing purely selfish desires and dreams
Into a victorious and unselfish serving of all life.

John D. Rockefeller, Jr.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *Spirituality*
> 
> The needs of our world are countless,
> But none is greater than the one for seeking
> The assistance of the spirit’s power,
> To raise our vision above that which to this day
> 
> 
> 
> The human spirit requires something to live for
> And reach heavenwards to something that lies
> Beyond our ordinary perception,
> Instead of peering into the abyss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John D. Rockefeller, Jr.
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​





:angel: *I really believe todays message... My Mom was a very spiritual person, and was very connected to her beliefs... so, she taught me that this life is very fragile, and temporary...just one tiny Nano second  in the scheme of eternity ...But she spent her time here on earth like she had an endless supply of  days and years... She died young... but she lived more in her short time here than a lot of people who live to be much older...She gave of herself and her time freely and with great joy...Soo, I am aware there is so much more to life than the here and now... Thank you Dear Wise One ... Todays message was a gentle reminder ... I hope everything in your life is completely fabulous and filled with peace...*


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> :angel: *I really believe todays message... My Mom was a very spiritual person, and was very connected to her beliefs... so, she taught me that this life is very fragile, and temporary...just one tiny Nano second  in the scheme of eternity ...But she spent her time here on earth like she had an endless supply of  days and years... She died young... but she lived more in her short time here than a lot of people who live to be much older...She gave of herself and her time freely and with great joy...Soo, I am aware there is so much more to life than the here and now... Thank you Dear Wise One ... Todays message was a gentle reminder ... I hope everything in your life is completely fabulous and filled with peace...*



Dear Julia – what a wonderfully wise lady your mother has been – and come to think of it, still is though now in the world of light. About her early death, Aquarius tells me the following:

I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s leaving the Earth plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it is always at the right moment. Naturally, this includes us and our loves ones. Only when the purpose of our lifetime has been fulfilled are we called back home. It makes no difference at what age and in what manner this event takes place. To talk about anyone’s earthly death as ‘untimely’, to my mind is unseemly because it means doubting the infinite wisdom and love of our Creator.

The Great Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life, is the ultimate authority over everything in the whole of Creation and the only one who has any true power – nothing is beyond or outside of Its will. Therefore, no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place without the consent of the Highest. This applies to any kind of death, including suicide. You can read more about this in ‘Overcoming Depression & Suicidal Tendencies Through Understanding’.

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

Peace be with you. Cj

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

You are absolutely right Wise One... Mom would have agreed with you completely...Her death was exactly as it should have been, her time spent exactly as it should have been... But for me--- wayyyyy too soon, and not nearly enough time ... There was still sooo much I could have learned from her... But , I do understand... really I do, and now, I am learning to accept .... without regret... Thank you for your kind words of wisdom, I completely appreciate everything you have said... I love you bunches for caring... Peace my friend...


----------



## Courtjester

*Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth*
​ 
To me, growing older is the greatest gift that life has to bestow upon any of its children. In my view, it is not something to be afraid of, but to be looked forward to, relished and enjoyed, when it slowly but surely sneaks up on you. As the years moved by and the older I grew, the more my perspective of my life changed. One of the most enjoyable aspects of this part of my life is that with my ever increasing understanding of the spiritual background of life, many issues that once seemed all-important with the passing of time have simply fallen by the wayside. 

It’s interesting to reflect a bit on those that once threatened to burn me up and swallow me whole around age 29 1/2, the time of my first Saturn Return,  40 to 45 Uranus Opposition, and 59 Second Saturn Return. You can read more about these landmarks in the evolutionary cycle of life by following the link at the end of this chapter. Having lived through the experiences the earlier parts of my life brought me, drawn the learning from them and having written about it, none of them are now of any consequence for me. This has set me free to make the most of what the experience of old age is bringing in rich measure. In my view that is the way it should be for all of us, although frequently it is not.

Having reached this time of life, any wisdom we gained is a reward for battling our way, as best we knew how to, through the many obstacles and hardships that are inevitable on our pathway through our present lifetime. I wish I had known then that no life can be without them, as otherwise we would not learn anything and grow. My situation eased considerably when I discovered that if we want help to come to us, we need to ask for it. God and the Angels can only draw closer when we reach out for their helping hands. I live in hope that this will also make my passage back into the world of light, our true home, an easier one when my time for it has come. The earlier in life one begins to live in this consciousness, the better and more effective that particular journey is bound to be. 

I now no longer have any qualms acting out the real me and fully being the person I always wanted to be. When I look into the mirror, sometimes I am astonished at how young I still look. Yet, there are also times when I seem to look and feel a million years old. Never mind, I tell myself, that’s probably because I am. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. Most of the time, however, I feel amazingly young inside this body of mine, younger than I ever did before in my present lifetime. This must have something to do with the fact that having experienced difficult times – having reached my age, who hasn’t? – one gets more in touch with one’s immortal and ageless spirit and soul. 

As the years slipped by, equipped with the learning I was finding along my way, life gradually became much easier in so many ways. But most of all I enjoy the knowledge that it is not death that looms ahead when we leave our physical bodies behind, but a rebirth and release into our true home, where loved ones are waiting for us. I think it will make a big difference to our relationships when we all stand before each other in our true roles as children of the Great Father/Mother of a all life and siblings in the vast family of all life, rather than as grandparents, parents and children. I hope that under these conditions proper reconciliation, wherever it is still missing, will be possible and the chains and shackles of Karma between us dissolved once and for all.

There is no need to envy anyone their youth or any other part of their lives. I certainly don’t wish for any season of mine to return. Once more round  in this particular lifetime is enough for me. It’s not been an easy ride and I am glad to have got as far as where I presently am. I don’t know whether some people have less gray hair or flatter bellies because that’s not the kind of thing I pay attention to. To me, the most important part of anyone, including myself, is the spirit and soul that dwells in a physical body. If that’s a good one, nothing else is of any importance to me. Take it from me, the wisdom one gains richly makes up for the physical aging process, which in any case can be greatly influenced by an increasingly positive attitude towards life. I can tell you from first hand experience that in truth, growing older is very much a state of mind. 

As my life progressed and with more understanding of my own needs, I became kinder to myself and less critical. I learnt to be my own best friend instead of my worst enemy. And that, as you may know, is by no means an easy task! I do not feel the need to overindulge in things like biscuits or chocolate. Over the years I have found that I no longer need such things as much as I did in my younger days. These days I prefer to treat myself regularly to cut flowers, candles and aromatherapy. 

Sure, over the years my heart has been broken many times. Nietzsche was right when he said: ‘That which does not kill us makes us stronger.’ It’s good to know first hand that the experiences of the really do make us stronger, because they have taught us that life goes on and that there is always a way forward, no matter what may ever befall us. It is true that one’s heart bleeds and one’s soul weeps over the loss of loved ones, or when one has to witness the suffering that is at times inflicted upon humans and animals alike, but it is a great comfort to know that life is eternal and will always continue for all of us.  And I thank the goodness of life for having taught me that from broken hearts and endured pain inner strength, understanding and compassion grow. 

One of my many blessings is that, in spite of the fact that I have already spent a long time on the Earth plane, I do not yet have that much grey hair. Oh yes, there are wrinkles on my face and some of them are definitely getting deeper. But so what? They will only last for as long as I need this body – then I will hand it back and be free – free – free!!! 

I shall take to my spiritual wings and I will be able to visit all the wonderful places round the world I never got to see during this lifetime. Just imagine, I shall do so without lugging a physical body around and having to care for it, which takes up an incredibly long part of each day. Never again will I have to carry a suitcase or wait in overcrowded airport lounges and endure screaming children running wild. I will think of a beautiful place and shall instantly be there. Now, isn’t that so much better than all the travelling hassle one has these days on the physical plane?

Most of all I enjoy getting older because I know that I am eternal being of light who can never die and that when my time has come for handing my physical body back to Mother Earth, I will return into my true home – the world of spirit, to rest and recuperate. Having done so, the greater freedom of the spirit world will be waiting for me and it will be possible for me to study any subject I care to name. I shall want to do all the things that of necessity had to be neglected during my present lifetime, for example learning to play a musical instrument, maybe several, and singing in a choir. If I’m good enough I might be invited by the Angels to join them. Who knows? Ah, endless possibilities, dear friends! Who would begrudge being so much closer to all of that, as one gets older?

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Prayer For Today
*
 Great Spirit, Mother/Father of all life,
Help me find the lonely ones
Among those I meet today.
Let me say the right words to take
Their loneliness away.
Too many walk with aching hearts
Along life’s highway.

Too many walk with breaking hearts,
Which no-one understands.
To them, the roadway’s rough and steep,
As it crosses their barren lands.
Help me lighten their weary eyes
And strengthen their hearts and hands.

Help me to brighten gloomy eyes
And let my own sorrows be
A reminder of someone else’s grief,
Of those who walk this road with me.
And when my words and hands fail,
Let me go with them in silent sympathy.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *Prayer For Today
> *
> Great Spirit, Mother/Father of all life,
> Help me find the lonely ones
> Among those I meet today.
> Let me say the right words to take
> Their loneliness away.
> Too many walk with aching hearts
> Along life’s highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Noll Crowell
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​






Words are powerful Wise One.... They can kill or... heal. Being able to have the right words at the right time, to offer comfort and peace, is indeed a gift...

Thank you for your fabulous words of wisdom... May you always be given words of comfort in your time of sorrow.... hope you have a fabulous day...Peace....


----------



## Courtjester

*The Best Is Yet To Come*
​ 
There probably isn’t anyone on the Earth plane who would not agree that we live in exceptionally difficult times. Yet, they are also exciting and important beyond compare. This is due to the fact that ever more of us are waking up to their true nature and becoming aware that all of us are constantly in the process of laying the foundation stones for the rest of our present lifetime, as well as all futures ones. Whether they will be spent on the Earth plane or on other levels of existence, it is my firm belief that, individually and as a race, by far the best part of our evolution is yet to come. 

For those who fail to make an effort at finding the true purpose of their existence on the Earth plane, it may well be necessary to return to it in a future life and doing the whole thing all over again. That’s why suicide is never an option when the going gets tough. I do not want to come back yet again, not if I can help it, do you? I would really rather try to get everything as right as I possibly can, this time round. 

But why are we here in the first place? The way I understand the matter is that we have been place in this life to achieve the wholeness and perfection that is in God. We consist of the same polarities and dualities that are in God and our task as healers and lightbringers is to balance them with each other, to achieve the perfect equilibrium of the Divine. Most of us are probably still a long way from this goal, in which case there is nothing for it but to keep on accepting and loving ourselves, in spite of the fact that we are mere human beings with all their shortcomings and character flaws. But there is also another aspect of our nature and that is our spirit and soul. They are of Divine origin and immortal and for our earthly self the time has come to get in touch with and learn how to live in peace with them. 

I can think of no better tool than astrology to assist us with gaining a deeper understanding first of ourselves and our own predestined pathway through life, and then of those around us. Studying of my interpretations of every one of the Sun signs is a good starting point. Getting to know the positive and negative qualities and expressions of our own sign and then of all the others in my view is a unique and special way of learning to love, appreciate and respect ourselves as the precious and unique beings we truly are. Only from this love and with an ever deepening understanding of life’s purpose and meaning in general can grow a genuine respect and appreciation for everybody and everything that shares our world with us.

The energies are now right for doing this and much invisible help is available in these difficult times. All we have to do is attune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind to the consciousness of the forces on the higher and highest levels of life, who have been waiting for our call for a very long time. And when we are willing to work hand in hand with them and bring forth the best that is in us to serve them, so that they can bring healing and peace to our world, it is astonishing how quickly this can positively influence the world around us. 

If we don’t know how to go about this, we can ask for their help so they can show us how to gain more confidence, drive and initiative and a proper appreciation of ourselves as a member of the human race. The time has come for tapping into our inner resources and for this purpose it is essential to develop our intuition, our inner teacher. This is best done through meditations, prayers and quiet reflections and by listening within, so that our inner teacher, the living God within, can communicate with us in full consciousness. All the knowledge in the Universe is within us. No outside influences are involved in this, everything comes from within and we stand everything to gain and absolutely nothing to lose.

Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and to follow its guidance and
The answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong 
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

_*Perceptions
*_






The world stands out on either side,
No wider than the heart is wide.
Above the world is stretched the sky,
No higher than the soul is high.

The heart can push the sea and land,
Farther away on either hand.
The soul can split the sky in two
And let the face of God shine through.

But East and West will pinch the heart
That cannot keep them pushed apart.
And on those whose soul is flat,
The sky will cave in, by and by.

Edna St. Vincent Millay
1892 – 1950

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:applause: Fabulous message... beautiful... speaks to the poet in me..lol.. I have heard this before... maybe, in one of Pandora's threads, or her signature... somewhere... anyway.. I love it... sooo, thank you! May your soul have no boundaries...Hope you have a peaceful day my friend...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Puzzle Of Life*

Who and what am I?
So much more than the picture in my passport
Or my qualifications and titles,
And not the stories people tell about me.
I am not in the judgements of fingers that point at me
And I refuse to be put into boxes,
To be numbered or labelled.
I know that I am and yet, 
I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of anybody’s mind,
Other than my own.

So, who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
You and I we are one.
You are part of me as much as I am part of you,
And should you wish to meet and know the one we both truly are,
You have to ask your heart, instead of your head.
The former alone can recognise who both of us truly are.
It recognises one of its own kind and loves it.

I am an experience – 
A feeling, a wave and a vibration.
I can be a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
And at the same time the sea and the wide open sky,
Or the wind that caresses your hair.
I am what I love within me, 
But also that of which I still am afraid.
Oh wonder, I am me and yet 
I can be anything and anyone I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Never mind my limits, my scale or size,
Or who – in your eyes – I could be.
All I ask of you is that you
Love me the way I am, 
As an experience that comes your way, 
To bless your life and enrich it. 

So, give me the freedom and the space to be myself.
And should you ever wish to know me, 
Approach me with a smile and a hug
And I will instantly recognise you. 
Share a caring word with me
And allow me to take your hand
To lead you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For that alone is the true ‘me’ 
As well as the true ‘you’.

Nachi

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

It would be fabulous if people would accept everyone just as they are, and not try to change them to meet some expectation... but sadly, most are judgmental.. and when they meet someone who does not fit the "NORM"...well, history has shown us how that goes...Todays message is very beautiful... Thank you Wise One... ooooppps... I just labeled you...lol... sorry.. Peace...


----------



## Courtjester

*Hot Chocolate*
​ 
A group of graduates in their late thirties and well established in their careers, during one of their reunions decided to visit their retired science professor. It did not take long until their conversation with him turned into complaints about the stress the former students were experiencing in their work and private lives. Listening intently for a while, the professor asked whether anyone would like a cup of hot chocolate. When all replied that they would love that, he disappeared into the kitchen and soon after returned with a large pot of hot chocolate and an interesting looking assortment of cups on a tray. Some of them were made of porcelain, glass or crystal. A number of them looked expensive and elaborate, while others were more plain. 

The professor invited his guests to help themselves and when each had taken their pick, he said: ‘Did you notice that all of you went for the expensive looking cups and left the plain and cheap ones left behind? I believe that while it is normal for you to want only the best for yourselves, that this is a pointer to the source of all your troubles, which you are busily creating for yourselves. 

‘Consider for a moment whether the cup from which you are drinking can add anything to the quality of the beverage it holds? Now, imagine that the cup is the outer world of appearances and the drink represents you, your inner being and the quality of life you are leading at any given moment. The glamour of the outside has nothing to do with the quality of the beverage. As a matter of fact, the two are frequently diametrically opposed. And then one fine day, though prepared to the same exquisite recipe, the drink that once deeply satisfied you begins to taste insipid. Strangely enough, each time you partake of  another one you feel disgruntled and a bit sad. Increasingly a feeling of: ‘There’s got to be more to life than this!’ creeps over you and makes you shiver inwardly.  

‘Every one of you has reached a phase in your development when the higher aspects of your nature are beginning to move into the foreground of your perception. They are calling for your attention because so far they have been neglected or maybe completely overlooked by you. Your inner self is sad and disappointed about having been neglected by you, the earthly self, up to now. That’s why it is knocking harder and harder at the door of your consciousness and you just can’t help these inexplicable and nagging feelings of dissatisfaction.’

The professor’s had read somewhere that scientists like Isaac Newton and Albert Einstein had seriously studied astrology. Because of the prejudices against this subject at the times in which both men lived, they did so secretly so that their ‘more serious’ scientific work would not endangered. This had intrigued the professor so much that upon his retirement he decided to take a closer look at the Divine science himself and it hadn’t taken long until he became fascinated by it. His former students were aware of this. 

Allowing a moment for his guests to enjoy their drink, the professor continued by asking: ‘Are you interested to find out what astrology can tell you about your present life situation?’ All nodded in agreement, so he continued: ‘Each one of you belongs to the age group 38-45 and you may be well aware that you are currently occupied with working your way through the midlife crisis. Astrologically, this part of our life is known as the Uranus Opposition and that can be exceedingly trying times for anyone. It’s a time when we become restless and maybe disenchanted with our life’s achievements up to that point and at times could be asking ourselves: ‘Is this all there is to life, nothing but struggling and striving? There must be better way of living and being.’ 

‘This is happening because hitherto undiscovered gifts and talents we developed in other lifetimes and brought with us into this one, so they could be practised and worked on some more and polished to a high sheen. There could be issues that have been put on the back boiler because of other more urgent things demanding our attention. They are now likely to push themselves into the foreground, demanding to be considered and/or resolved, at last. To enable us and our lives to move forward some difficult decisions may have to be made. The only way of rendering things less stressful for ourselves, as I know from first hand experience, is by regularly taking stock as we move through our lives. It is unwise to allow unresolved matters to fester away, until one of the special events in our lives is upon us and forces them to a head. 

‘Uranus is one of the outer or generation planets. They carry this name because they move exceedingly slow and their energies influence whole generations in a similar manner. When Uranus in the Heavens has moved to the halfway position between the place it occupied in our birthchart and where it is now, we speak of the Uranus opposition. The completion of this transit stretches over several years, and marks an important part of every soul’s maturing process in its personal evolution for its present lifetime. Most people experience the influence of their opposition most strongly from between the ages of 38-45, but in some cases this may be extended for several years in both directions. Every soul in its late thirties and early forties eventually reaches this significant turning point. At this special time the Universe presents it with many opportunities for releasing the past and making progress with taking possession of its true and authentic spirit self. 

‘The Uranus opposition may cause a great deal of disruption in our lives, especially for those who thus far have insufficiently attended to their inner development and the needs of their spirit. The after-effects of the Uranus opposition can in that case affect their lives profoundly for some years to come. It is not for nothing that this time of life carries the name of midlife crisis. Under its influence people may suddenly feel inclined to make some truly drastic and dramatic lifestyle changes. And if you feel increasingly that something is wrong with you and your life, you are receiving signals  from your inner self that some part of you is trying to break through that thus far has been neglected by you. Don’t ignore these signs if you wish to remain healthy and make some progress on your evolutionary pathway, of which you may also become more aware at present. 

‘When things get rough, reassure yourself: ‘This too will pass!’ because it surely will. I don’t want to bore you with too many details here, but if you follow the link below, you can find out more about it.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:applouse: lol... That's a fabulous message... clever too... and sooo true.. Thank you Wise One... I hope you have a Peaceful day!


----------



## Courtjester

Glad you enjoyed it, dear Julia, and thank you for letting me know. It's blisteringly hot here today. If it's the same where you are, keep cool and peace be with you, too. Cj :triumphant:


----------



## Courtjester

*Facts From The Book Of Your Life*
​ 


Every individual life is a process of growth and never merely an end in itself.
 


The quality of our life experiences is decided by our own will and the choices we make.
 


We ourselves once made up our minds that we wanted to grow and develop through earthly life with all its challenges, tests and tribulations.
 


Everything that is in our lives is there for a perfect, wise and higher reason.
 


Life’s experiences come our way in a purposeful and orderly manner. Each one is intended to provide us with a lesson that moves us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
 


There is no need for searching for the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are written in the great book of life and are destined to come our way when we are in the right place and ready for them.
 


A long time ago, when we were resting and recovering from the strains and stresses of Earth life, we chose the pathway for our coming lifetime and the lessons that would most advance our spiritual development. 
 


On the inner level of our being we know that without our experiences it would be impossible for us to grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of the Earth is meant to do.  
 


We have been granted the gift of another lifetime in physicality to assist us with discovering the higher purpose and meaning of our existence.
 


God’s sacred wisdom and truth can only reveal itself to us when our inner vision and understanding have developed sufficiently.
 


The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are written in the book of our life, which in turn is part of the great book of all life.
 


There is every reason for singing the praises of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Spirit, the Sun above and beyond  all Suns, because we are one of Its sparks. Its love and wisdom provides all of us at any given moment with exactly the right lesson.
 
My inner guidance tells me that the above things are true. That’s why I rejoice and just as foam rides the crest of a wave, supported by the might of the ocean, I surf the currents of my life. I rest safely in the knowledge that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, my true parent, loves and cherishes me. Even though I still sometimes feel trapped beneath the weight of my life lessons, I remain calm and peaceful. This is because I am aware that anything that is in my life is only there to act as a teaching aid and an instrument of spiritual growth and soul transformation.

And so, with a deep abiding trust in the goodness of life, I let go of all judgment and attachments to the drives and urges of my lower earthly nature and pursue the hopes, aspirations and desires I share with my Highest Self. I gratefully accept and follow Its guidance. It has its origin in the wisdom of the Universal Intelligence and I receive it through my inner teacher, the wise one and living God within, who provides me with everything I truly need.  

The Christ Spirit and I we are one and I share the clarity of Its vision of Universal order and laws. This helps me understand the underlying reasons of the situations and relationships, which upset and disturbed me in the past. Rather than becoming depressed or burdened by them and the prospect of life’s lessons yet to come, I welcome them with wide open arms because I know that each one will bring me some more opportunities for practising the simple principles I have chosen for the running of my life. Whenever doubts threaten to overwhelm me, I remind myself of who and what I truly am and who has always been in charge of me. This ensures that I  walk in balance and harmony with my Highest Self, who is never going to leave me. 

I let go of all perceptions of not being good enough, because the Great White Spirit beckons me and encourages me to look for soul and spirit affirming and healing thinking and behaviour patterns. Whenever I am afraid, I no longer shy away from my fear but relax, accept it for what it truly is: but a feeling. Then I go into it, feel what it is like and ask my Highest Self to help me understand why it ever existed in my life.  Being nothing but a shadow of the past, I release it and let it go. Having freed myself, I am ready for my inner guidance to continue showing me some more of the things that are for my highest good and greatest joy on the road to fulfilling my highest potential. 

I now realise that far too often in the past I worried for no reason at all. But now I trust the Universal wisdom and love to guide me and show me the way that leads towards the redemption and healing not only of my own soul but that of our whole world. These days I am no longer merely one more nondescript bit of foam on top of a wave, but one whole wave that rises from the depths of the great ocean of life to its surface, as one manifestation of Creation that has become aware again that its true nature is love.

I am a beloved child of God and the Universe and I joyously  celebrate my partnership and kinship with all life. In my endeavours of digging for the gold of rediscovering and unearthing the true me, I hold firmly onto the hands of God and the Angels. Each day I am asking them to give me their strength and courage. I thank them for it and sing their praises, for it is good to know that for as long as they are with me, I will continue to move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of my own pathway and that of all life. 

These are my words of hope and faith, love and peace, which I now release into the positive stream of consciousness of our world. I feel safe in the knowledge that God’s ways have always been and forever will be just, beautiful and perfect. I rejoice in the beauty and wonder of God’s Creation and for allowing all of us to take part in it, including me. 

Created by Angela Peregoff
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

:adoration: Fact #4... Wow, does that bring back memories... Words of wisdom from my Mom.. lol... I would tell her about something that hurt me, and she would say.. "What is the lesson in it"... "It happened for a reason"... Really would piss me off at the time... But of course now, I understand... Thank you for reminding me of that Cj... You are fabulous! Hope your day is sublime, Wise One... Peace...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Story Of The Risen Christ*
​ 
Life in the whole of Creation and therefore also in us has two aspects. They consist of streams or forces of positive and negative, wisdom and ignorance, light and darkness, spirit and soul, Highest Self and lower earthly self, the highest and lowest characteristics, the best and the worst. Spirit and soul are reaching ever onwards and upwards to the highest levels of existence. Their counterpoint and polar opposition is the small earthly self with the limited perceptions of its reasoning and logical, cold and calculating capacities of its earthly mind. 

This mind is part of our physical body and initially, for the simple reason that it does not yet know any better, it makes every effort to drag us down to Earth and hold us there for as long as it possibly can. But no matter how hard it tries, in the fullness of time the Divine spark in everybody’s small self begins to stir from its spiritual slumber and the lower self becomes aware of its true nature and origin. The Christ child is born and awakens in us the desire to become a better person than we have been in the past. As with each passing day we bring forth a bit more of our best and highest qualities, the child grows and our Christ nature develops. Through this the characteristics of our lower nature fade ever more into the background of our consciousness. This continues until they have gone from our conscious awareness for good and are no longer troubling us. When this has happened on all levels of our being, we have indeed become a true child of God, in a way a Jesus in our own right.

Initially, however, there is a conflict between the upper and lower of our nature. Resolving it is the most essential part of the process of everybody’s own individual spiritual unfolding, which is constantly taking place within the greater context of the Great Architect of life’s evolutionary plan for all life. The central figure of the Jesus story is an illustration of the duality of our nature and represents both parts. The man hanging and dying on the cross is a symbol of our lower earthly self, and the Christ Spirit who rises from the corpse into the heavenly fields, stands for the immortal and eternal aspect of our being. 

With the help of our spirit self each one of us will eventually be able to lift ourselves above the trouble and strife of Earth life and we shall no longer have any difficulties perceiving the greater picture. Those who thus fly on the wings of the spiritual wisdom and understanding provided by their Highest Self, the Christ Spirit and the living God within, whose symbol is Jesus, are intuitively aware that in spite of the things that are still happening in our world, life is always unfolding as it should. 

There is no doubt in my mind that,  if the man Jesus had ever existed on this plane of life, he would have been but one of the many sons/daughters of the Divine, God’s children of the Earth, just the same as any one of us – no more and no less. After all, that’s what each one of is, if only at present in seedform. I believe that the Jesus story from its first appearance has been a legend and a metaphor. To me, it is a navigational aid to help all of us to steer the boat of our lives through the ocean of our race’s spiritual development. Its waters were severely muddied by the false belief that the tale should be understood literally. However, at our entry into the Aquarian Age the mud is swept away. The time has come for making our peace with the endless amounts of suffering and pain the patriarchy inflicted upon us and our world with its powerseeking and warmongering. This is made easier through the understanding that these things also once were necessary for our race’s development and its masculine force. 

When I tried to explain this to someone the other day, the person responded by asking me whether I have something against Jesus. This most certainly is not the case and I am sorry if any part of my writings ever created such an impression, as this could not be further from the truth. How could I object to someone who – to me – is but an idea, a metaphor and a symbolism that represents the human Christ nature, the highest and noblest part of all human souls? I am well aware that every one of us contains it, wherever on the evolutionary spiral of life anyone may presently be and whatever level of awareness they have reached. And I do believe that developing this aspect of our nature is the only one in the whole of Creation who can and will save and redeem us and our world. 

Knowing this, who would not be willing to do their best to nurture and develop this aspect of their being and through this make their contribution towards creating a better and more peaceful world for all of us? Knowing this, who would refuse to kneel in adoration and worship before the highest and holiest? We then no longer bend our knees before a dead man hanging on a cross, who only ever existed in someone’s imagination in the distant past, but in front of the living God within and that in everybody, including you and me. Although in young and inexperienced souls the Christ nature is but a seed, it most certainly is there, never doubt that.

Who can help loving and adoring something or someone who represents a symbol which is good, right and beautiful in us, whether it comes under the name of Jesus or whatever else? The best thing about it is that you don’t have to be a Christian for this kind of worship. Being one may turn out to be hindrance. It certainly will for as long as you believe Jesus to be a historical figure, who once walked in our midst and who will one day reappear on the Earth, to save and redeem humankind. Mind you, only those who believe that he once really existed. 

For as long as people remain trapped in the literalist version of the Jesus story, they will be unable to recognise what he truly stands for, and that will make genuine spiritual progress hard to come by. I believe that those who to this day insist on taking every word of the Bible literally, will eventually realise that this is not the case. There is no need to be disappointed about this, because behind the surface words of the sacred book waiting to be discovered is an immensely rich store of legends and fables, myths and metaphors filled with hidden esoteric meanings. 

Although I believe that there never was a man by the name of Jesus, I would not dream of falling out with what he represents because the truths hidden behind his image are eternal and of the greatest value for us and our whole world. Would I otherwise, for more than twenty years, have had an 18 x 24 cm copy of a photograph of Jesus as the risen Christ on the wall in front of my desk? See the image at the beginning of this chapter, which once came into being with the help of Sathya Sai Baba, 1926-2011, the much loved Indian spiritual teacher. You can read more about this by following this link: ‘The Risen Christ Photo’. 

A devout Christian lady presented a copy of the shroud of Tourine picture of Jesus to Sai Baba, and asked him to bless it. Sai Baba refused to oblige. The essence of the lady’s report about this encounter is: ‘When shall we Christians take Jesus off the cross and place him in his proper place? It has been said of the cross: ‘Let the longer piece of the cross represent God’s Will and the shorter piece ours. If you lay the two pieces side by side, parallel to each other, there no longer is a cross. It is only created when our will conflicts with God’s will, for as long we have not yet learnt how to say: ‘Thy Will be done, Great Spirit’. If our will acquiesces with God’s will, there is no cross. The way to take it down is to always accept gladly and lovingly whatever trial, pain or loss comes our way, surrendering our ego to God and accepting that it comes to us for a high and wise purpose, which is teaching us something.’ 

The man in the picture is the one who communicates with you through me. Therefore, you could say that it’s Jesus who is using me as his channel – if he had ever existed. Be that as it may, the man is dear to my heart because he provides me with an image of that which is invisible and yet the most high and noble and valuable part in all of us. Isn’t that a miracle and a wonder in itself? When all of us have become aware of who and what the man represents, will there be anyone left who refuses to worship and adore him for what he truly represents? 

Why would I have something against someone or something who never existed? How could anyone who has become aware that in truth the man is a symbol of everybody’s own inner Christ nature, fail to love him? Sometimes when I gaze at the picture, the man’s eyes look straight into mine and I sense a deep and profound sadness that flows from him to me and threatens to overwhelm me. Could this be because so many to this day will still not take him off the cross and give him his rightful place as a legend, even though he really is waiting to come alive, but can only do so through everybody’s own heart awakening and understanding his true nature and our own?

When at last we have woken up to the realisation what Jesus truly represents, we can see for ourselves that churches and temples could never be his abode and contain him, because his only rightful dwelling place is humankind’s hearts and souls. Looking around our world it frequently appears as if this were by no means the case. Yet, the Christ Spirit is there in all of us, though merely as a seed in the early stages of our earthly development. This seed is waiting to be planted, watered and nourished, so it can grow into a sturdy and healthy tree that bears rich fruit to nurture the hungry and give shade to those distressed by the heat of Earth life. Never forget that from small acorns big oak trees grow.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Go Forward And Sin No More*
​ 
For as long as someone believes that every word of the Bible is true and should be taken literally, including the Jesus story, that person could be constantly in danger of thinking: ‘I can do as I like and sin as much as I want to. The priest will forgive me and then I can keep on sinning. And even if at the end of our session s/he says: ‘Go forth and sin no more!’ I shall think: ‘What of it? I know from previous occasions that nobody knows and that nothing happens to me, so let’s do it again and again ad infinitum.’ That has been the way of the past and reflecting on where it has got us and world, one can only come to the obvious conclusion that this never has been the right way of going about things. 

What a world of difference it makes when we become aware that Jesus is a symbolism of our higher nature and that God is part of us, and we are part of God. Therefore, God witnesses and knows everything about us, in the minutest details. Our whole perception of life changes when we find out that in truth we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions, always have been and forever will be. As soon as we get a better grasp of the Universal laws, God’s laws, we realise that no priest ever had the power of forgiving anything and that their kind of forgiveness could not wipe away one iota of anyone’s Karmic debts. 

No matter what any religious institution may to this day try to make us believe, we ourselves are the only ones who can pay for them and make good where we once sinned. There have been many ancient prophecies that one day someone would appear in our world to save and redeem us, individually and collectively. As we are now finding out with ever more clarity, none other than we ourselves can and have to play this role. And because on the inner level of life we are all one, as soon as one of us saves and redeems themselves, our whole world follows suit and moves one more small step forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Knowing all that in truth all of us are siblings in the vast human family, how could I have something against anyone? Nobody is our enemy. It’s just that for the length of a lifetime we find ourselves in our present existence. All of us are like children at school and as performers on the vast stage of life. We are acting out the drama of an existence in physicality so we can learn from each other and through this grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life. 

For as long as the Jesus tale is presented as a story that relates to historical events and whose every word is true, it makes no sense to me at all. I find it highly unlikely that the Scriptures are talking about facts and this applies in particular to the Jesus story. Yet, as soon as one perceived it to be a legend, golden nuggets of truth become visible, which up to that point were hiding behind its surface words. As the truth quite magically begins to reveal itself, one becomes aware that what is before us is an immensely wise myth, filled with images of wonderment and magic. Considering that it was given to us, God’s children of the Earth, when we were still in our spiritual infancy and attending the lower classes in the school of life, things fall into place. With this the Jesus story comes alive and turns into a tale of great kindness and lovingness, which makes a great deal of sense. 

If it really were a historic document, in my view, the Jesus story would be an exceedingly cruel and unkind one, as a matter of fact a reflection of the viciousness and ruthlessness with which Christianity until fairly recently, especially in the early and middle phases of its existence, suppressed and stamped out any stirrings of truth with utter brutality. With time it became no more than a tool in the constant battle of all religions to gain dominion over the souls of as many people as possible, to fulfil their dream of ultimate world rulership. 

Before sitting in judgement of those who committed the atrocities in the name of Jesus, it is worth bearing in mind that in order to receive a well-rounded earthly education, it is more than likely that any old souls in our midst were among them in previous lifetimes. We too must have spent at least some of our lifetimes following Christianity’s beliefs, even though in our present one we could have sworn allegiance to one of the other religions or, like me, decided to remain a free spirit. Here’s a sobering thought for you: the monstrous and awful things of past ages never were a case of ‘them’ and ‘us’, but ‘us’ and ‘us’. We were there and took part, sometimes at the giving end and on other occasions at the receiving one. Consequently, all of us are responsible for the Karma that was created by the sins of those days, individually and collectively and that by all religions, without exception. 

Therefore, we are the ones who have to make good and redeem the debts incurred along the way. It cannot and will not be done by any kind of outside force and certainly not by Jesus, the man who a long time ago was born in a storytellers mind only and nowhere else. He never was. Every one of us has the power for saving and redeeming themselves within, for we are by no means miserable worms and sinners. Humankind is not on the Earth plane because of what some of our religions see as ‘original sin’ or ‘fall from grace’. None of these things ever happened either. They are only valid for those who to this day take the sacred texts literally. 

How good it is to know that ever more of us are awakening from their spiritual slumbers and realise that in truth every human being, without exception, is a beloved child of God who is attending their earthly lessons, at different grades and levels, no more and no less. Because there are many young and inexperienced souls in our midst, who have yet to become aware of these things, it frequently appears as if the development of us and our world were in retrograde motion. In my heart of hearts I know that such worries are unfounded. Looking around, I see plenty of evidence everywhere that in truth we are constantly and steadily moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Let no-one fool you into thinking otherwise.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘No Fall From Grace Or Original Sin’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age*
​ 
The belief that every word of the Jesus story as well as the rest of the Bible is true and should strictly be understood literally is in sharp contrast when one embarks on the adventure of understanding that the tale in truth is but a myth and a legend. It becomes clearly visible that behind many of its words deep wisdom and truth are hidden. They are making it easy to recognise with how much the tale was composed with a deep and abiding love and compassion, kindness and caring for us, God’s human children of the Earth. It fully does justice to the suffering each one of us has to endure, before we are finally on our way back home into the conscious awareness of our origin and true home. 

I wonder what the Jesus story, when taken literally, has to offer its readers, apart from the admiration for the feats of a superhuman man, believed to be half human and half God. At the time of writing this tale, it was too early to reveal that the same powers are lying dormant in each and every one of us. It soon becomes obvious that the figure of the man Jesus is meant to represent each and every one of us, one returns to dealing with the tale as a legend. The powers the man possesses then clearly are indication of the hidden capabilities we all carry within, once we have learned to walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. 

The Jesus myth drives home the point that without their help nothing can happen on the Earth plane. For example in St. John 14:10-11 it tells us: ‘Don’t you believe that I am in the Father, and that the Father is in me? The words I say to you I do not speak on my own authority. Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work.’ And in John 5:30: ‘By myself I can do nothing. I judge only as I hear, and my judgment is just, for I seek not to please myself but him who sent me.’ I believe that the whole story is a pointer to the glorious future and our race’s so far only fractionally fulfilled potentialities, when our present developmental phase is complete and we shall be allowed to move on. Glory be to that prospect!

This somehow reminds me of a lady, a born again Christian, who had been reading some of my observations and insights into the esoteric truth behind many of the Bible’s teachings. We met about twenty years ago and she gave me a Bible for Christmas. All of it happened long before the idea for calling my writings ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’ came to me intuitively and before any part of my work was published on the worldwide web. The lady accompanied her gift by telling me that she was praying that the truth about Jesus should be revealed to me. It seems that her prayers were answered, though in a markedly different manner from the one I imagine she was hoping for. 

Who knows? Bearing in mind that what we send out into the world does return to us, maybe her prayer has rebounded and by now has brought also to her a better understanding of the meaning of the life story of Jesus, the Christed one. How could anyone not rejoice at the thought that the Age of Pisces is over and the possibly saddest chapter in the evolution of our race is closing? With this, the curtain of the lack of knowledge about the duality of our nature and existence is lifting and allowing us occasional glimpses into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age. Being aware of these things, who would not be more than happy to make a genuine and heart-felt contribution towards bringing God’s kingdom down to the Earth and establishing its sovereignty in our world? 

What could be more beautiful and exhilarating for human souls in earthly life than an expansion of inner vision and consciousness that can only come to us through a deepening grasp of God’s true nature and our own? It baffles me why so many Christians, to this day, want to deny themselves this most wondrous experience. An open mind is the greatest gift our Creator can bestow upon any one of us. Those who are willing to keep theirs open and make an effort to remain in touch with their inner guidance at all times, have no difficulties telling a truth from a lie and partaking of the new spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way. 

Ah well, you can but lead a horse to the water. . . Oh yes, when the horse is ready, it _will _drink and that only too happily. Their inner guidance will soon let them know whether I speak the truth when I say that the one who is writing through me is the Universal Christ and not Jesus. The former is eternal, omniscient and omnipresent. The latter is none of these things and never was or will be. 

As far as getting to know our Christ nature is concerned, there is no need for following any kind of belief system. Like any great idea, it’s all very simple. Handing our whole being over to God and the Angels and serving them to the best of our ability is the only thing we have to do is to. Bringing forth the best that is within us and in any given moment endeavouring to be the kindest, most tolerant and loving person we can possibly be to my mind is not difficult, because that is our Christ nature and the only way we can be true to it. 

Living this way gradually empowers us to save and redeem not only ourselves, but our whole world. The only equipment required for this pathway is the knowledge of who we truly are and that a high and holy destiny is in store for each one of us. From the point of becoming aware of this, the experiences of our own life are going to teach us to trust the presence of God and the Angels. This is the only reliable way of learning that they truly never leave us and can be utterly relied upon to guide and protect us. They are sure to assist us with carrying out the special mission we have come to fulfil in this lifetime, whilst doing their share of it.

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up my personal struggles and ambitions,
Knowing that everything that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

Therefore, I now let go,
And trust my inner guidance
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
[*=center]‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’ 
‘You Are Special’

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Christ Nature’s Awakening*
​ 
The awakening of our Christ nature has nothing to do with whether we presently belong to any of the religions of our world. Even if we have never set foot in any church or chapel in this lifetime, because we have chosen to remain a free spirit – like me – by virtue of being a spark of the Universal Christ, each one of us already is a Christian. We could be a much better and more conscientious one than many of those attend church every Sunday for exchanging the latest gossip without having a good word to say about anyone. To them Jesus is God and God is in the church. Believing that no-one is watching them, they happily stab a knife into anyone’s back. 

It stands to reason that being aware that God is part of us and with us at all times is bound to make a world of difference to our thinking and behaviour patterns, for we then know that every one of our thoughts, words and actions is observed and has to be accounted for by us. We are responsible for it. But of course, I can stick my head into the sand in ostrich-fashion and insist on literalism or, for simplicity’s sake, become an atheist or agnostic, someone who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God, thus denying myself my higher nature and origin, at least for this lifetime. As ever, the choice is mine.

Flying on the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit is the essence of the Aquarian Age’s freedom. This means trusting what the small still voice in our heart says is true and following its guidance without hesitation. It means being unhampered by the chains and shackles of any kind of belief system that tries to tie humankind to its kind of dogma and creed. This leaves behind the power-crazy desires of the patriarchy for building worldwide empires and gaining dominion over the hearts and souls of our whole race. These things are going from our world in the natural course of events, as ever more of us prefer to listen to the guidance received from the mind in our heart, rather than anything else.

The wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, is returning to us and our world and the more Her qualities re-establish themselves in all human hearts, the easier the last remnants of the patriarchy will be swept away and peace come to our world, at last. Interpreting the Jesus story as a legend helps us to become aware that there is a great deal more to every human being than anyone would have thought possible in past ages. None of us is merely like a marionette in the hands of an inscrutable and merciless fate, intent on dragging us and our world ever deeper into the abyss of pain and suffering, inflicted with such relish on our world by those in positions of power during the days of the patriarchy. 

Wise ones happily and thankfully accept that God and the Angels are in charge of us and our world, constantly guiding and protecting us – mostly against our individual and collective follies. They are working very hard to make it clear to us that with their help we and our world are destined to move ever onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. The Angels want us to know that we are by no means as helplessly at the mercy of any kind of force, be it of a higher or lower nature, than we used to believe in past times. 

In the course of developing our Christ nature by changing our thinking and behaviour patterns of past ages and letting go of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of past ages, we empower ourselves to not only become a light and blessing for our world, but also a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and the whole Earth. And if what we are doing makes sense to the people around us and their inner guidance acknowledges that we are doing is also right for them, they are likely to follow in our footsteps. 

Highly evolved Christians will undoubtedly be able to perceive the way the Jesus story should eventually be understood by each one of us. When looked at as a legend, Christianity emerges as the truly universal (catholic = universal) religion it originally set out to be. This is highly unlikely to happen if the matter were left in the hands of the traditionally run churches of our time alone. God and the Angels are constantly with all of us and remind us that our thoughts create our reality and have the power of bringing that which we really want into being. In the same manner it is possible to remove or uncreate the things produced in the days of ignorance when we knew nothing of such things. So, let’s get to work.

Taking every word of the sacred texts of any kind literally has been the way of the past and of the lesson in the kindergarten days of humankind’s earthly education. Moving ever deeper into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age, the time has come for going in search of the higher esoteric meaning of the myths, tales, parables and other religious teachings that ever graced our world with their presence. Finding them is the task of those who have reached a sufficient degree of spiritual maturity. Their motto is: ‘Out with the old and in with the new’. 

For educational reasons the religions of the past had to remain unaware that their aim of world domination would in the fullness of time be achieved, but in a very different manner from the one various church elders to this day are dreaming of. The religion of the new age is an inner knowingness that no longer has any need for institutionalised churches and their dogmata and creeds, which throughout the ages have supplied their followers with ever fresh excuses for a continuation of their patriarchic warmongering. It is not part of God’s great plan that this should go on forever, far from it.

The religion of the Aquarian Age has freed itself from all negative and destructive ideas and concepts. God and the Angels are with us, they are guiding and showing us how to bring it to our world and make our contribution towards establishing it. I love following their instructions. How about you? The new religion comes down from the highest levels of life to the lowest earthly ones, without any discrimination whatsoever. The old belief systems were of the head and had to be regulated by organisations who forced them upon people. In contrast to this, the new religion is of the heart and freely chosen. The language of love knows no bounds and has no need for institutions of any kind. It merely consists of the love we freely give to each other, which is gladly received and reciprocated by all. 

It seems to me that, through taking them literally, the religions of the past more than anything have been about teaching us about the darkest and most dangerous aspects of human nature. But, they also have the potential for taking each and every one of us to the loftiest heights of human achievements, simply by recognising their sacred texts for what they truly always have been: myths and legends. That is precisely what will happen, as ever more of us insist on bringing forth the best and highest within them, their Christ nature, without looking for any kind of reward, as being such a God-like personality on the Earth plane is enough in itself. 

James Allen wrote: ‘The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities.’ To help us make humankind’s dream of a peaceful world into a reality on the Earth plane is the reason why the religious/spiritual curtain on the vast stage of life for some time has been lifting. Ever more of the spiritual background of life is revealing itself to our astonished eyes. 

As we know by now, it was for wise reasons that it had to remain hidden from public view and knowledge until fairly recently. But now at last the time is right to disclose that all along the story of Jesus’ life has been a legend and that the holy man is a symbol for the characteristics of humankind’s own Christ nature. Our Divine inheritance and most precious and valuable asset is this the holy part of our being and as earthlings we have not only the right to claim it and make it our own, it is our duty. As each one of us evolves and grows, our world does the same and through this process the Mother Earth slowly but surely evolves into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace.

When understood as a legend, the Jesus story is easily recognised as a sequence of parables and metaphors. They were created to familiarise us in as gentle, kind and loving manner as possible, with the many initiations every human soul has to be subjected to on its pathway of evolving into a Christed one, in its own right. For a while that lasted around six thousand years, a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time, with the help of many different myths and fables, the goalposts on the outer level of earthly life – to use an expression of our time – were moved ever more outwards and away from God’s wisdom and truth. 

This was necessary for teaching us the lessons required for the development of the masculine force, God’s power aspect and also humankind’s. Through many practical examples of showing how the affect life on the Earth plane the patriarchy taught us everything our world needed to know about the use and abuse of power in all its forms, in which every human soul at some stage of its development in physicality has to take part. This will continue until the last one of us has learnt the wise use of power. 

For anyone who has reached this goal, the perception of our world and their place in it gradually the above mentioned goalposts move where they should be. Their spiritually and esoterically correct position lies halfway in the middle between the power and wisdom of the masculine and the feminine on all levels of life. Once the God and Goddess within us have learnt how to work together harmoniously and for the highest good and greatest joy of all, the power of the inner masculine and feminine are at peace. And because nothing can happen in the world around us unless it has first manifested itself on the inner level, peace will come on our planet in the natural course of events, as ever more of us on the inner level are making their peace between the factions of their nature that once were at odds with each other. 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Heeyyyyy Cj... Fabulous messages! It is always a pleasure to read your words of wisdom, and to visit with you!! I hope the sun shines on you and that you have a sublime day... Love Ya bunches... peace.. Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. It's always good to hear from you. Hope you're having a good day and the Sun shines in your heart, even on rainy days. Let's face it, in the final analysis every day is a good one, because it's a gift from the Universe. And I love you, too. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Gnosticism*
​ 
The Gospel of St Thomas from the Gnostic teachings of the early Christians, Chapter 22, contains a description of the healing and integrating process of our nature: ‘Jesus saw infants being suckled and he said to his disciples: ‘These infants being suckled are like those who enter the kingdom.’ They said to him: ‘Shall we then, as children, enter the kingdom?’ Jesus replied: ‘When you make the two one, and when you make the inside like the outside and the outside like the inside, and the above like the below, and when you make the male and the female one and the same, so that the male not be male and the female no longer be female . . . then will you enter [the Kingdom and you will have become a Christed one in your own right].’’ 

A major contribution to the theme of the true meaning of the Jesus legend was made by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy in their book ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ Their research showed that the early Christians consisted by no means of a united front. The followers of this new formed religion were split about halfway between Gnostics and literalists. Gnosticism is a description for some of the ancient religions whose adherents shunned the material world. They embraced the spiritual world and viewed the Earth plane as something that had been created by what they called the demiurge. Gnostic ideas influenced many ancient religions. They taught that gnosis, variously interpreted as knowledge, enlightenment, salvation, emancipation or ‘oneness with God’, may be reached by practising philanthropy to the point of personal poverty, sexual abstinence, as far as possible for hearers and entirely for initiates, and diligently searching for wisdom by helping others.

The Gnostics believed that the world of the demiurge was the lower region of life, an imperfect and ephemeral world of matter, flesh and time, whereas God’s realm is the upper world which is associated with the soul and perfection. According to their beliefs, God’s world is eternal and not part of the physical. It is impalpable and timeless. This clearly shows that there is nothing new under the Sun. Alas, the Gnostic wisdom had to be hidden away because the time was not yet right for being presented to the whole of humankind. 

In spite of the fact that it was suppressed into extinction – well, almost – by the literalists, some of their teachings have survived. In the gospel of St Thomas the evidence of their presence is casting its magic spell down the ages into our time, when things are coming full circle and ever more of us are evolving into what once would have been called Gnostics. The word Gnostic has its origin in the world knowing. The Gnostics among the early Christians knew that Christ does not mean a man hanging on a cross, but experiencing God on a deep inner level of everybody’s own being, which eventually fills every part of it with its presence. In this process the small earthly self and its ego is gradually absorbed into the greater Ego of the Universal Life Force, known as God. These wise ones were aware that no outer influences are involved and that the life story of Jesus Christ that can be likened to a picture book for very young children, i.e. souls.

On the internet I found the following definition of Gnosticism, declared to be the true and official one. It tells me that ‘Gnosticism means rebelling against and breaking free of the conformity set forth to us by religious dogma, which for centuries has instilled unbelievable fear and guilt into the masses. Gnosticism means dispelling all fear-based untruths about God and our eternal spirit and soul through bringing reasoning and intelligence into the equation. 

‘Gnosticism has been linked to the New Age movement, but this so-called New Age movement isn’t so new. In fact, it is older than time. Gnosticism was around long before the time of Buddha or the time of Jesus, and it came about way before the Old Testament. The whole world believed in it, totally and completely. 

‘We have had many lives. So who are we? We are Gnostics, not agnostics. As Gnostics we base our path to God on not so much as faith as we do reason. We know that Anything that can be asked can and will be answered. We know there are no mysteries. Believing on faith alone is exhausting. Reason is what we bring you. We know that the reasonable idea is that we keep progressing, that whatever wrongdoings have been done to us, they are ultimately for a reason. Nothing is random or pointless.

‘Gnosticism does not care whether you are Lutheran, Catholic, Jewish, Protestant, or Buddhist. Gnosticism is an addition to your existing beliefs, not a replacement for them. 

‘The knowledge of Gnosticism is to love not fear God, to get rid of guilt and to show that through many lifetimes you perfect your soul, then return to the other side. This is the knowledge that will help you progress faster and you do not have to come back so many times. If you want to, that’s fine. But I am sure almost everyone is weary of it or they would not be searching. We are tired of guilt, fear and labouring through life. We know that life is hard, but we also know it doesn’t mean that it cannot be wonderful, free of guilt and fear.’ Extract from ‘Gnosticism’

Reflecting on the above, I realise with astonishment that Gnosticism is what my life’s work has been about from its earliest beginnings, without ever having had any contact with the Gnostics or any of their teachings, not in this lifetime anyway. Somehow, I feel that I am reaching way back into the past. It’s teachings come to me like an echo of the ancient wisdom of bygone ages, which I brought with me into my present lifetime, to be revived and brought to fruition. To me, Gnosticism is not a belief, but a deep inner knowing and understanding of what God truly means through experiencing God as part of myself. 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous message Wise One.. I completely agree that one should not do things out of guilt or fear... although most people do, from time to time.. Anyway, I enjoyed your words of wisdom... Thank you my friend... May your days be guilt free... Peace...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> . . . May your days be guilt free... Peace...Julia



Thank you and yours too, dear Friend. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*We Are All Winners*
​ 
As we move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, the pull of the Christ Spirit, the living God within, gradually grows stronger in all human souls and makes itself increasingly known. Throughout our whole development on the Earth plane Its sole aim is coax us along, so that we may reach ever greater levels of awareness and aim for achievements that fulfil our highest potential by unselfishly serving the highest good and the greatest joy of all. Realising that this quite naturally includes us and our own wellbeing, the desire for pursuing selfish goals has left us of its own accord. 

We are aware that whatever happens on this our pathway back home into the oneness with God and all life, there are no losers, even though at times it may look that way. The most wonderful thing about earthly life is that, for as long as we make sure we learn something from every experience, we shall always be a winner, because through gaining in wisdom and understanding we are growing ever more Heaven-tall. And that, when all is said and done, from the moment of our first appearance on the Earth plane, has been the purpose of every one of our lifetimes, including this one.

I hope and pray that one of these days everyone’s inner vision will have opened and their religious/theological/spiritual horizons expanded sufficiently, so that all of us can recognise that the new spiritual knowledge we have been receiving for some time in no way poses a threat to any of the old belief systems of our world. I am convinced that there will come a time when their more highly evolved followers – for many of them this is no doubt already happening – will be able to perceive that in truth every bit of the new wisdom represents an extension, enhancement and enlargement of the themes they know so well. 

Wise ones know intuitively that the appearance of the new material is part of a natural renewal process the old religions need to undergo. This can only come about by searching behind the surface words of the teachings that have come to us from past ages, to see how they connect with realities that lie on the higher and highest levels of life, which thus far had been kept beyond the horizons of earthly experiences and understanding. 

There comes a point in every soul’s development when our mind opens up to the new knowledge that is now flowing into the heart and soul of humankind, and we can see for ourselves that the only reason for its coming is to move us and our world forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. We shall then be one of the people of whom it has been said that they will inherit the Earth, because the wisdom we are finding motivates us to behave in a meek and gentle, quiet and peaceful manner. People like us create the necessary balance to the loud ones who to this day enjoy taking part in conflicts and wars. We meek ones let them get on with it, because we know that when we hold steadfast onto what the living God within tells us, we will eventually triumph over all turmoil. 

Those who are truly meek and humble in spirit are aware that in truth nothing on the Earth plane belongs to anyone. They know that God is the true owner of everything and that all their earthly possessions, including their physical body, are but borrowed for a certain time. We thankfully return them to Mother Earth when we depart from the material plane of life. We wise ones are glad that we too belong to God and no-one else, and that beyond the things we really need for our existence, there is no need for endless amounts of earthly possessions. All we need and want to take with us into Eternity is the spiritual wisdom and understanding we have been fortunate enough to add to in our most recent lifetime. 

When our consciousness has fully merged with God’s and therefore with all life, we have long lost the desire to own anything on the Earth plane, because we know that all of it belongs to God and rests safely in Its loving hands. Consciously being part of God, we know that everything is ours to take and do with as we please – if that’s what we wanted to do. We are aware that we have become worthy of being trusted to handle every aspect of God’s Creation with the greatest respect and care. For us the only way of acting is in harmony with the laws of the Cosmos, God’s laws, and the will and wishes of the Highest, known to the Angels and through them also to us.

Modesty and mildness are the road to God-power because they connect us with our Highest or God Self. The Divine spirit has no difficulties entering those who happily accept that all life belongs to Him/Her and therefore also to them. When we behave in a God-like manner at all times, we ourselves gradually grow ever more God-like and the Universal Force provides us with everything we need. Whatever it may be, at the right moment it appears. Recognising it as a gift from God, we give thanks and praise for it. 

Through our labours of bringing wisdom, love and fresh understanding to the hearts and souls of humankind, so that the flower of true forgiveness may unfold in ever more hearts and souls quite naturally, we meek ones in future lifetimes will reap the rich harvest of the seeds we are presently planting. We shall be the ones who return to Mother Earth in future lifetimes, when her transformation is complete and she has evolved into a place of light and healing, rest and peace. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’ 
[*=center]‘How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The New Earth*
​ 
On our new Earth, physical bodies will no longer be required and consequently there will no longer be any death, sickness and disease, hunger and starvation, warmongering, violence and crime. These things have been dealt with and left behind for good in our final lifetime in physicality. They merely existed on the material plane of life to show us the consequences of our thoughts, words and deeds visible and tangible, so that we were forced to deal with them. 

All lifeforms of the transformed Earth exist together in peace and harmony. Access to it can only be gained by those whose energies have been cleansed sufficiently, so that their vibrations increased to the right frequency. Their karmic debts have been paid, the balance of their spiritual bankbook restored and their bodies of light has grown to such an extent that their whole being is in harmony with the planet’s energies. None of us wise ones has any desire to own or rule the world, this one or any other. We are happy and grateful that the Angels are attending to this task because of their familiarity with the Great Architect’s plan of life. 

The Angels are visible to everybody on the new Earth. We all have constant and conscious access to their wisdom, and they are guiding and showing us how to go about our task of making Mother Earth an ever more beautiful and desirable place. Acting as her guardians and caretakers is our only desire. The temptations of Earth life of bygone days have long been left behind by us. Having overcome them, they seem quite ridiculous from where we presently are and we ask ourselves: ‘How could anyone ever go for that?’ We smile because we realise that we all did once upon a time. 

Aware that everything in the whole of Creation belongs to God and that in truth we ourselves are God, we are happy to know that everything belongs to everybody and is therefore everyone’s responsibility. The thought of staking claims for anything would seem very strange indeed to us now, when we are living in a golden age of peace and plenty. It has come about because all of us are aware to take out only that which we need and leave the rest for everybody else to enjoy. This ensures that there will always be plenty for all. 

In this world each one of us at all times gives of their best and the Universal laws ensure that only more of the same returns to them. Greed, cheating, lying and deception have been overcome and are no longer known. Honesty and truth reign supreme. True socialism and communism are part of the reality of the new Earth and everybody conducts their life by the principles of ‘One for all and all for one, and everything belongs to everybody.’ These codes of practice have existed as ideas in the consciousness of our race for a long time, but in the days of the old Earth the time was not yet right for experiencing their true meaning. This was because great numbers of young and inexperienced souls were taking part in its lessons through finding out what these two social orders do not represent.

I believe one of these days the way of living described above will have become Mother Earth’s only reality. They are still in the preparatory stage now, but will come to pass in God’s time, not ours. We have to be patient, for God never hurries. Knowing that everything rests safely in the loving hands of the Divine and Its Angels, helps wise ones to control their impatience and haste. Waiting for the new way of living to manifest itself on the Earth offers all of us many opportunities for learning to appreciate the infinite tenderness of God’s wisdom and love. To every human soul it brings a deep inner feeling and knowingness that all is well. 

There is no doubt in my mind that a carefully designed, well laid out and clear-cut beautiful path of eternal progress stretches out before us and our world. Knowing that it is meticulously executed by the Angels fills me with the certainty that everything in the whole of Creation in the final analysis works together for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. How else could it be when the Angelic hierarchy taking care of it? Accepting this into our consciousness brings the deep inner peace and trust in life we long for. 

No time is ever wasted by attuning ourselves to the eternal life. When we do, everything falls into place and begins to work together to support us and our aims. This tuning into the Highest levels of life is very simple. All we have to do is give our heart in childlike faith to our Creator, resting safely in the knowledge that the Angels are very close to us, because that’s what they truly are. Being aware of the presence of God builds a deep inner faith and trust in our soul of the goodness of life and its trustworthiness. From time to time Its voice quietly speaks to us from our heart: ‘I am with you My child, I am not only by your side, I am part of you and I supply every one of your needs. My ways are wisdom and love. Whatever life brings you is there by My love and My will. I know your needs long before you become aware of them and My love has no beginning, no end and no limits. I will provide for you, always.’ 

A great and glorious future is in store for us and our world, of that I am sure. We are currently coming out of the mists and darkness of the past’s ignorance and are moving into the bright light of God’s wisdom and truth. Silently and unseen, the only born Son of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, is awakening from its slumbers in ever more human hearts and enters into our lives. And the Angels on the higher and highest planes sing: ‘Peace and goodwill to Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Wise CJ... this is going to be a real bad day for me... and I am heartbroken... but I will get through it...the last part of your message sorta brought everything into clear focus... and helped me more than you will ever know... Thank you for your wise words of comfort... love you bunches... oh... thanks for always saying the right words at the right time... May you have a fabulous day, and kindness warm your soul... Peace... Julia


----------



## Courtjester

My dearest Julia - so sorry to hear that and glad to know that you found some comfort in my previous posting, and that many - maybe all of them seem to arrive at the right moment for you. This does show our interconnectedness with each other, don't you think? May nothing but loving kindness come to you, as a reward for the large amounts of it you are sending out into our world. You certainly are doing this on our forum. Thank you for it and Peace be with you - Namaste. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Jesus – Symbol Of The Inner Man/Woman*
​
Had  Jesus ever existed in the flesh on the Earth plane, he would have  contained the same duality as his Divine parents and therefore been not  merely the son of God, but Its son/daughter. Whether he appeared as a  legend or in physicality, for those on the Earth plane he represents the  Master soul each one of us is in the process of becoming. He is a  symbolism for the energies of the love and wisdom of our mother, the  Goddess, and the will and power to rule and dominate the whole of  Creation of our father, God. These characteristics are the Divine  inheritance of each one of us in our role as God’s children of the  Earth.

If  you are a man, Jesus as son/daughter of God, stands for the feminine  aspect of your nature, your inner woman. And if you are a woman, he is a  simile for your masculine nature, your inner man. In both genders S/He  is the ideal lover, the true and eternal mate of our soul who will  forever be with us. This is the one we have always been seeking in each  one of the lovers we ever embraced as well as the one we may now be  holding in our arms. All they could ever be was a physical manifestation  of the truly beloved within.

How  could anyone therefore not love the man in my picture and my heart? His  birth and coming alive, in you and me and everybody else, after many  lifetimes of waiting for this event, is what Christianity would call the  second coming of Jesus, if there ever had been a first one that is.  Although the story of his life in truth merely appeared as a legend, it  has had the power to change our world most profoundly. The power of love  that was brought to us with the help of this tale, will express itself  with ever greater force the more of us become aware that in truth it  represents our own Christ nature.

The  more of us act upon this knowledge and express it by becoming kinder  and more loving, tolerant and understanding people, and with each  passing day are thus doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on  the Earth, the more smoothly and rapidly our planet’s great  transformation will progress. Never stop trying to do this work or think  that your efforts are futile and you are just too unworthy for such  great and wonderful things. As God’s children of the Earth, all of us  have everything within and are most certainly worthy. We have been  granted the gift of another lifetime so that we may learn to love and  accept ourselves just the way we are, complete with all our failings and  weaknesses, whilst making sure not to overlook our inner beauty and  strengths.

So,  let’s be steadfast and hold onto our ideal. Every small effort, each  kind and loving word and gesture that is projected into our world and  beyond is in truth a spark of light. It does not matter if we sometimes  get an uneasy feeling that our endeavours may have landed in the wrong  place or have misfired. It is not our place to judge these things, for  that which appears to be a failure on the Earth plane could count as an  achievement, when observed from the higher levels of life by those in  charge of us.

To  test the strength of our conviction and the sincerity and honesty of  our intentions, the road home into the oneness with God and all life at  times takes us upwards into the heights of spiritual experiences and on  other occasions into the depth of human suffering. There are moments  when we are filled with spiritual elation, but there will always be  plenty of those when we suspect that all our efforts are quite  ineffective. There is nothing for it but with a loving heart holding  onto our hopes and dreams, trusting that with the help and will of God  and the Angels all things are possible and can be achieved.

Whenever  in their view something refuses to turn out the way they would like it  to, wise ones do not despair and cry: ‘Oh, what’s the point in all my  efforts, they are always in vain!’ The very fact that we are trying  something is an indication that we are already part of the way where we  hope to go. Otherwise we would not be attempting it in the first place.  The ability of having an ideal, holding onto it and longing for it to  manifest with all our heart and soul, is a sign that we are on the right  path and that one day our dream will become a reality. If we persevere  and trust the Angels’ guidance, they are sure to get us there in the end  – in God’s time, not ours!

Anything  we truly desire the Angels give to us. But watch carefully what you  request, for they also fulfil wishes whenever someone asks for the wrong  things. As strange as this may seem at times, they do this so that we  should learn something from the consequences of the folly of our whims  and desires, so we can do better next time.

Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘Soul Mates’ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> My dearest Julia - so sorry to hear that and glad to know that you found some comfort in my previous posting, and that many - maybe all of them seem to arrive at the right moment for you. This does show our interconnectedness with each other, don't you think? May nothing but loving kindness come to you, as a reward for the large amounts of it you are sending out into our world. You certainly are doing this on our forum. Thank you for it and Peace be with you - Namaste. Cj







Not only are you Wise... but your kindness shines... Thank you...


----------



## escorial

CJ.....i would like to join you in your spiritual journey but that will not happen for me...anyway you post and it's there if you want to read it or not so in away i'm with you in many ways...your posts often do give me cause for thought...


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Not only are you Wise... but your kindness shines... Thank you...



So does yours and thank you for it. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Jesus In The Desert*
​
The  parable of Jesus in the desert being tempted by the devil from St  Matthew 4:1-11 has particular meaning for us and our world during our  present evolutionary phase. So let us take a closer look at it. Reading  this tale one cannot help wondering what kind of nourishment ordinary  churchgoing literalist Christians, regardless of how devout they are,  could possibly get from it other than: ‘What a wonderful man Jesus was!  What great spiritual strength and of character he possessed. But then  that’s what one would expect from a God.’

In  contrast to this, seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and truth who are  searching for that which is hidden behind the surface words of this  story, the same as all others, is in for an extra special treat. They  are likely to respond with something like: ‘What a wealth of wisdom and  truth, and that in almost every word!’ Indeed, this parable comes very  much alive as soon as one approaches it as part of a legend. It springs  into life and it is instantly recognisable that it can tell us a great  deal about the nature of humankind and its spiritual pathway.

To  me, the tale represents a description of our race’s entry into the  Aquarian Age. Jesus is a symbol for the higher characteristics of all  earthlings and the devil represents the initially untamed drives, urges  and desires of our lower earthly nature. The desert is a metaphor for  life in physicality. It represents the spiritual desert of Earth life,  where Jesus spends forty days and nights. Jesus is a symbolism for our  higher nature finding itself exiled on the Earth plane and trapped in a  physical body. This condition nails the small lower self firmly to the  cross of Earth life.

Only  when it has been in this place long enough and has become sufficiently  evolved, does the Christ spark within us awaken. With this the  consciousness of our spirit and soul slowly begin to move into the  foreground of our awareness. In this process the desires and urges of  the earthly self gradually go from us. As we die to the attractions of  earthly life, we are reborn into the hopes, dreams and aspirations of  our higher nature. Having woken from its earthly slumbers, the lower  self hungers for the spiritual food that flows from the Heavens, the  higher and highest levels of life. That’s why the human Christ nature,  Jesus, replies that our race does not live by bread alone. But still the  adversary in the form of our lower self’s appetites tries to keep us  fixed to our earthly existence for as long as possible. It therefore  attempts to pursue us to listen to its suggestions.

A  brief excursion into numerology can reveal more. Forty is a sacred  number. Individually and collectively, it stands for humankind’s  physical death and rebirth into its higher spiritual nature. The forty  appears in the Bible as the number of waiting and preparation, test  and/or punishment. It can also be an indication of a long period of  undetermined length. The number 4 represents Uranus, the co-ruler of  Aquarius, and the zero the circle of Eternity. The purpose of the four  vibration is to organise, establish order and bring ideas and plans into  manifestation on the Earth plane. The four stands for the order, system  and routine that are necessary to make our highest aspirations and  dreams become a reality in earthly life.

When  the energies of zero combine themselves with those of another number,  its potential becomes more powerful. This figure enhances and increases  the possibilities and dimensions of all other numbers. It represents the  consciousness of the Divine and can bring success and perfection to our  efforts through its help and protection.

‘Jesus  was led up by the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the  devil.’ To make it possible to experience how the polar opposites of Its  characteristics manifest and express themselves on the Earth plane, the  Spirit, the Christ Spirit, creates itself an earthly counterpart and  takes it onto the Earth plane. Every human soul contains a spark of the  Christ Spirit, though at first merely in seedform. Having arrived in  earthly life, one by one the lower and lowest aspects of our earthly  nature are explored and experienced, however many lifetimes this may  take. The Karma that accrues during these earthly sojourns will be made  good by none other than us in future ones through the improved thinking  and behaviour patterns we shall then develop.

The  Universe provides all of us with as many opportunities for bringing  forth and developing ever more of the characteristics of our higher  nature as we requires. For a long time Jesus, symbol of our higher  nature and spark of the Divine, hangs crucified on the cross of life.  Slowly its earthly self dies and the higher part of our being gradually  takes over and we, the higher and lower part together save and redeem  ourselves. As the earthly self breathes its last on the cross, our  Spirit Self rises on the wings of God’s wisdom and truth into the realms  of the Highest, although we may still be required to serve life on the  Earth plane.

‘And  after he had fasted forty days and forty nights, he became hungry.’ For  an undetermined length of time, however long this development may take  for every individual soul, the small lower self is left without  spiritual nourishment of any kind in earthly life. This is because only  through the lack of something can we get to know and appreciate the  value of anything. So that in the end we truly hunger and thirst for it,  we have to spend many lifetimes without spiritual nourishment of any  kind. To establish when we are ready for commence taking part in lessons  of a higher nature, the wise ones in charge of us are constantly  testing us to establish which developmental level we have reached at any  given time.

‘To  find out to which degree we, Jesus, have absorbed the characteristics  of our highest nature, the lowest aspect of its earthly counterpart,  represented by the devil, enters the picture. He is a symbol for the  untamed lower and lowest urges of humankind’s animal nature. Our  responses, Jesus’ replies, prove that we have successfully taken charge  of its instincts. They have not simply disappeared and are still there,  but the way we react to people and situations reveals whether they have  been successfully tamed by us and are under our control.

‘And  the tempter came and said to him: ‘If you are the Son of God, command  that these stones become bread.’ But Jesus replied: ‘It is written:  humankind shall not live on bread alone, but on every word that proceeds  out of the mouth of God.’’ The tempter hopes that when a spirit and  soul has been starved of nourishment for long enough, it will be  ravenous and eat just about anything that is on offer. In its  desperation it would ask its Highest Self, God, to perform a miracle.  But our Highest nature has completely taken over our small self and  therefore knows full well that: ‘It’s not earthly bread I am yearning  for most of all, now. It’s spiritual nourishment I crave in the form of  words of wisdom and truth that come directly from the heartmind of God.’

‘And  the devil took Jesus into the holy city. He asked him to stand on the  pinnacle of the temple and said: ‘If you are the Son of God, throw  yourself down, for it is written: ‘He will command his Angels concerning  you. And on their hands they will bear you up, so that you will not  even strike your foot against a stone.’ To which Jesus replied: ‘On the  other hand, it is written: ‘You shall not put the Lord, your God, to the  test.’’ The higher and lower self working as one in peace and harmony,  Jesus, appreciate why it has ever spent time on the Earth plane and that  this in truth could never interfere with their oneness with God and all  life. Having become aware that the human spirit is free at all times  and can fly wherever it chooses, we have lost all taste for silly  experiments.

‘Next,  the devil took him to a high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms  of the world and their glory and said: ‘All these things I will give  you, if you fall down and worship me.’ Jesus replied: ‘Go, Satan! For it  is written: ‘You shall worship the Lord, your God, and serve Him only.’

Mountains  are symbolisms for the higher and highest planes of life. For us,  Jesus, having reached our present evolutionary level, it is not  difficult to see that the devil, the lowest aspect of our being, wants  to test us whether we are really ready to leave earthly life and its  experiences behind. It wafts the promise of ruling all the kingdoms of  the Earth under the nose of the masculine aspect of our nature. In the  early stages of our development we would have done anything to get into a  position of what we would then have perceived as ‘power’. Such a  temptation would have been impossible to resist, as the masculine  contains humankind’s inheritance of the characteristics of God, the  masculine aspect of our Divine parents, with Its power and Its  exceedingly strong will to rule and dominate the whole of Creation.

That’s  why in the early stages of our earthly education, when we are serving  our apprenticeship on the road to the spirit Master’s degree, the  masculine part of us has to cope with an overpowering urge for seeking  power, dominion and empire-building. During the patriarchy, as time went  by for many men this developed into an ever greater appetite for ruling  our entire world and everything in it, by any means whatever,  especially warmongering. When these inclinations have been explored  satisfactorily by each individual soul, our higher nature takes over and  teaches us the feminine characteristics of the other aspect of the Holy  Trinity, our Divine parents, the wisdom and love of the Great Mother,  the Goddess. Her only aim is to bring more beauty, peace and harmony  into our world.

By  the time the lower and higher parts of our nature have joint forces and  our earthly self has evolved into a Christed one, we have left all  powerseeking behind. We have lost our taste for it because we are aware  of the fleetingness and ultimate futility of all earthly enterprises.  Now, all we are interested in are matters of a higher nature and of  eternal value. Our only desire now is to humbly and obediently serve the  Highest. Jesus in the desert represents us during this phase of our  development and we respond to the temptations of our lower nature, the  devil, with: ‘No chance of me wanting any of what you can offer, mate.  Thank you. If I were stupid enough to accept our offer, I’d be stuck on  the Earth plane forever and that’s definitely not what I want. I have no  wish to remain trapped in temples and churches. They are not for me. I  am spirit and I want to be free to roam and explore the higher and  highest levels of life, to see what they are offering me and what I can  learn there.’

‘Then  the devil left Jesus and behold, Angels came and began to minister to  him.’ The lower self gives up the battle and surrenders itself freely  and willingly to its Highest Self. For a long time the small self is  left in the dark about the presence of the Angel, but in truth they are  always with us, supervising, monitoring and steering us and our world  through the many different phases of our joint evolutionary journey. All  along they modestly stayed in the background of our earthly existence,  standing by, watching, observing and waiting, constantly ready to help  and come to the rescue when one of us is seriously in distress or in  danger of getting lost on the Earth plane. As for the whole of humankind  they are increasingly moving into centre-stage position of our  conscious awareness and attention, there is every reason for them to  rejoice and sing. I for one am joining them most heartily.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear fabulous Cj... I was quite enchanted to read about the number "40"... The significance was thrilling. I have always loved numbers and enjoyed learning from your words of wisdom... I also believe that numbers 3 and 7 are important also... Thank you for todays message... May you always be surrounded by love and kindness... Peace, my friend... Julia


----------



## Courtjester

*The Great** River Of Consciousness
*​From  where we are now, it is not hard to see that the chaos and destruction  the patriarchy has wreaked in the past and to this day continues to do  in some parts, always has had a higher purpose to fulfil and is indeed a  vital part of the great evolutionary plan of life. I feel very strongly  that the Temptation of Jesus parable was specifically written as part  of the Jesus legend and that with the greatest of care and loving  attention to detail for us and our world at this particular time. This  was done so that at the right time it would help us find a better  understanding of what is happening to us and our world.


The  patriarchy is a demonstration of the destructive and disastrous power  the masculine’s lust for ruling and domineering is capable of unleashing  on the Earth plane, with its utter disregard for the preciousness and  sanctity of all life and its lack of respect for the higher values and  aspects of life. Just take a closer look at the warmongering that has  taken place throughout the ages, predominantly in the name of various  religions and their interpretations of what God means. Witnessing their  incessant power-struggles and wrestling for top position in all facets  of the order of our world, one cannot help wondering whether any of the  patriarchal belief systems ever deserved the name religion. A belief  system that does not make us into better, kinder and more loving people,  but tells its followers to go to war to kill and maim those who refuse  to listen to the commands of its dogma and creed, can that be a  religion?

It  seems to me that to this day for some of them God serves merely as an  excuse and a tool for attempting to forcefully gain power and control  over others. I do not think that this kind of approach to the highest  regions of life is likely to ever help them to find a constant place in  the hearts and souls of the majority of our planet’s residents. The way I  read the signs of our time and understand the great evolutionary plan  of life, the rulership of such religions is not intended to continue  indefinitely. It will not be tolerated by those in charge of us and our  world for much longer. People vote on their feet and fortunately in most  parts of our world by now they have the right to at least stay away and  withdraw from whatever they disapprove of.

The  exploitation and ravaging of Mother Earth is the direct result and  heritage of sacred texts, specifically written for men and by men on  behalf of the patriarchy, in which God blesses humankind and tells us  things in like Genesis 1:28: ‘Be fruitful and multiply, replenish the  Earth and subdue it. And have dominion over the fish of the sea, over  the fowl of the air and over every living thing that moveth upon the  Earth.’ Those who have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level  understand that in the final analysis all of us are on the Earth plane  to eventually evolve into a Master soul, i.e. to become someone like the  Master of the Jesus legend. The only rulership and dominion any one of  us is here to seek can only come about through taking charge of the  instinctive desires of our lower animal nature.

Spiritually,  dominion over other people, their belongings and countries is  undesirable to the highest degree, and those who feel drawn to spiritual  leadership would do well to bear in mind that the potential for it is  by no means a God-given right to lead. It is something that has to be  worked for very hard and earned through exemplary behaviour in the  course of many lifetimes, again as depicted in the Jesus legend. The  Master represents everybody’s Christ nature, the state of beingness we  are here to strive for with all our heart and soul. Jesus is the symbol  of the living God or the wise one within, the part of our nature that  guides and protects us and – once it has woken from its slumbers – is at  all times willing to show us the way and help us to work our way  through any situation we may ever encounter. This is the one who  communicates with you through me and speaks to the part of you he also  represents. And although in neither of us it is Jesus, it makes him much  more real to me than he could be any other way. How about you?

Each  one of the religions of our world is a stream of consciousness and all  of them together are in the course of creating a confluence. Joining  forces they are forming themselves into the magnificent river of the  religion of the new age. This waterway will soon be rolling along in  great majesty and might through a world that is at peace. Cleansed of  all impurities, the life-giving and life-supporting power of its waters  are constantly pouring into and enriching the vast ocean of life.

At  the moment the river is going through a cleansing and purifying process  of keeping only the best of the old spiritual teachings and discarding  the rest. The only things that will remain in the end will be the parts  of the sacred texts that have stood the test of time because they are  good and right, beautiful and true. Misunderstandings and  misinterpretations, false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we are  discarding, as they are things of the past that are no longer of use and  value for us and our world.

Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘Baking A Rich New Cake’ 
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules’ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’


* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Dear fabulous Cj... I was quite enchanted to read about the number "40"... The significance was thrilling. I have always loved numbers and enjoyed learning from your words of wisdom... I also believe that numbers 3 and 7 are important also... Thank you for today's message... May you always be surrounded by love and kindness... Peace, my friend... Julia



Thank you, dear Julia. Delighted to hear what you have to say and am wondering whether the following could be of interest to you:


‘Astro Files – An Excursion Into Numerology’

Peace and love, hope and trust in the goodness of life be with you. 

Cj  :salut:

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Dear CJ... I will check it out.... sounds really fabulous... And thank you for today's words of wisdom... Hope the sun shines on you today and  may your heart be full of joy... Peace... Julia


----------



## Courtjester

*The Great Cover-Up*

*Part One*

Extracts from ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy
​ 
Our new account of the origins of Christianity only seemed improbable because it contradicted the received view. As we pushed further with our research, the traditional picture began to completely unravel all around us. We found ourselves embroiled in a world of schism and power struggles, of forged documents and false identities, of letters that had been edited and added to, and of the wholesale destruction of historical evidence. We focused forensically on the few facts we could be confident of, as if we were detectives on the verge of cracking a sensational ‘whodunnit’, or perhaps more accurately as if we were uncovering an ancient and unacknowledged miscarriage of justice. For, time and again, when we critically examined what genuine evidence remained, we found that the history of Christianity bequeathed to us by the Roman Church was a gross distortion of the truth. Actually the evidence completely endorsed the Jesus Mysteries Thesis! It was becoming increasingly obvious that we had been deliberately deceived, that the Gnostics were indeed the original Christians, and that their anarchic mysticism had been hijacked by an authoritarian institution which had created from it a dogmatic religion – and then brutally enforced the greatest cover-up in history.

One of the major players in this cover-up operation was a character called Eusebius who, at the beginning of the fourth century, compiled from legends, fabrications and his own imagination the only early history of Christianity that still exists today. All subsequent histories have been forced to base themselves on Eusebius’ dubious claims, because there has been little other information to draw on. All those with a different perspective on Christianity were branded as heretics and eradicated. In this way falsehoods compiled in the fourth century have come down to us as established facts.

Eusebius was employed by the Roman Emperor Constantine, who made Christianity the state religion of the Empire and gave Literalist Christianity the power it needed to begin the final eradication of Paganism and Gnosticism. Constantine wanted ‘one God, one religion’ to consolidate his claim of ‘one Empire, one Emperor’. He oversaw the creation of the Nicene creed – the article of faith repeated in churches to this day – and Christians who refused to assent to this creed were banished from the Empire or otherwise silenced.

This ‘Christian’ Emperor then returned home from Nicaea and had his wife suffocated and his son murdered. He deliberately remained unbaptised until his deathbed so that he could continue his atrocities and still receive forgiveness of sins and a guaranteed place in heaven by being baptised at the last moment. Although he had his ‘spin doctor’ Eusebius compose a suitably obsequious biography for him, he was actually a monster – just like many Roman Emperors before him. Is it really at all surprising that a ‘history’ of the origins of Christianity created by an employee in the service of a Roman tyrant should turn out to be a pack of lies?

Elaine Pagels, one of the foremost academic authorities on early Christianity, writes: ‘It is the winners who write history – their way. No wonder, then, that the traditional accounts of the origins of Christianity first defined the terms (naming themselves ‘orthodox’ and their opponents ‘heretics’); then they proceeded to demonstrate – at least to their own satisfaction – that their triumph was historically inevitable, or, in religious terms, ‘guided by the Holy Spirit’. But the discoveries [of the Gnostic gospels] at Nag Hammadi reopen fundamental questions."

History is indeed written by the victors. The creation of an appropriate history has always been part of the arsenal of political manipulation. The Roman Church created a history of the triumph of Literalist Christianity in much the same partisan way that, two millennia later, Hollywood created tales of ‘cowboys and Indians’ to relate ‘how the West was won’ not ‘how the West was lost’. History is not simply related, it is created. Ideally, the motivation is to explain historical evidence and come to an accurate understanding of how the present has been created by the past. All too often, however, it is simply to glorify and justify the status quo. Such histories conceal as much as they reveal.

To dare to question a received history is not easy. It is difficult to believe that something which you have been told is true from childhood could actually be a product of falsification and fantasy. It must have been hard for those Russians brought up on tales of kindly ‘Uncle Joe’ Stalin to accept that he was actually responsible for the deaths of millions. It must have strained credibility when those opposing his regime claimed that he had in fact murdered litany of the heroes of the Russian revolution. It must have seemed ridiculous when they asserted that he had even had the images of his rivals removed from photographs and Completely fabricated historical events. Yet all these things are true.

It is easy to believe that something must be true because everyone else believes it. But the truth often only comes to light by daring to question the unquestionable, by doubting nations which are so commonly believed that they are taken for granted. The Jesus Mysteries Thesis is the product of such an openness of mind. When it first occurred to us, it seemed absurd and impossible. Now it seems obvious and ordinary. The Vatican was constructed on the site of an ancient Pagan sanctuary because the new is always built upon the old. In the same way Christianity itself has as its foundations the Pagan spirituality that preceded it. What is more plausible than to posit the gradual evolution of spiritual ideas, with Christianity emerging from the ancient Pagan Mysteries in a seamless historical continuum? It is only because the conventional history has been so widely believed for so long that this idea could be seen as heretical and shocking.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Great Cover-Up
**
Part Two
*
*Recovering Mystical Christianity*​

Another extract from ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy

​As   the final  pieces of the puzzle were falling into place, we came  across a  small  picture tucked away in the appendices of an old  academic book. It  was a  drawing of a third-century CE amulet. We have  used it as the  cover of  this book. It shows a crucified figure which  most people would   immediately recognise as Jesus. Yet the Greek words  name the figure   ‘Orpheus Bacchus’, one of the pseudonyms of  Osiris-Dionysus. To the   author of the book in which we found the  picture, this amulet was an   anomaly. Who could it have possibly  belonged to? Was it a crucified   Pagan deity or some sort of Gnostic  synthesis of Paganism and   Christianity? Either way it was deeply  puzzling. For us, however, this   amulet was perfectly understandable.  It was an unexpected confirmation   of the Jesus Mysteries Thesis. The  image could be that of either Jesus   or Osiris-Dionysus. To the  initiated, these were both names for   essentially the same figure.


The ‘chance’   discovery of  this amulet made us feel as though the Universe itself was   encouraging  us to make our findings public. In different ways the   Jesus Mysteries  Thesis has been proposed by mystics and scholars for   centuries, but has  always ended up being ignored. It now felt like an   idea whose moment had  come. We did, however, have misgivings about   writing this book. We knew  that it would inevitably upset certain   Christians, something which we  had no desire to do. Certainly it has   been hard to be constantly  surrounded by lies and injustices without   experiencing a certain amount  of outrage at the negative   misrepresentation of the Gnostics, and to  have become aware of the   great riches of Pagan culture without feeling  grief that they were so   wantonly destroyed. Yet we do not have some sort  of anti-Christian   agenda. Far from it.


Those who have    read our other works will know that our interest is not in further    division, but in acknowledging the unity that lies at the heart of all    spiritual traditions – and this present book is no exception. Early    Literalist Christians mistakenly believed that the Jesus story was    different from other stories of Osiris-Dionysus because Jesus alone had    been a historical rather than a mythical figure. This has left    Christians feeling that their faith is in opposition to all others –    which it is not. We hope that by understanding its true origins in the    ongoing evolution of a universal human spirituality, Christianity may  be   able to free itself from this self-imposed isolation.

While  the   Jesus Mysteries Thesis clearly rewrites history, we do not see it  as   undermining the Christian faith, but as suggesting that Christianity  is   in fact richer than we previously imagined. The Jesus story is a    perennial myth with the power to impart the saving Gnosis which can    transform each one of us into a Christ, not merely a history of events    that happened to someone else 2,000 years ago. Belief in the Jesus  story   was originally the first step in Christian spirituality – the  Outer   Mysteries. Its significance was to be explained by an  enlightened   teacher when the seeker was spiritually ripe. These Inner  Mysteries   imparted a mystical knowledge of God beyond mere belief in  dogmas.

Although  many   inspired Christian mystics throughout history have intuitively  seen   through to this deeper symbolic level of understanding, as a  culture we   have inherited only the Outer Mysteries of Christianity. We  have kept   the form, but lost the meaning. Our hope is that this book can  play   some small part in reclaiming the true mystical Christian  inheritance.


Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Fabulous CJ...I have said it before, but I will say it again... You make a fabulous History teacher...
The Great Cover Up, Part One... You breathed life into the Roman Emperor Constantine, and I found reading about him fascinating...knowledge is power.. and this message was powerful... Thank you, Wise One.. It has been my privilege and pleasure to spend time with you... love you bunches.. May you always be a seeker of truth and knowledge and your life enriched by the things you learn and share... Peace... Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> . . . May you always be a seeker of truth and knowledge and your life enriched by the things you learn and share... Peace... Julia



Thank you, dear Julia. Glad to hear you enjoyed my offering so much. 

Regarding the above, that's exactly what I intend to do, for as long as there is breath in me and I remain capable of it.

Peace and love - Cj

:angel:

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*On Wings Of Golden Healing Light*

I am the archetypal Christ,
The God-man who for aeons has been waiting 
To come alive in all human hearts.
Jesus is one of the symbols for Me.
When you become consciously aware of My presence in you
And listen to my guidance, you will always be safe 
And all your crooked paths will be made straight.
Together we move towards the perfection you have been seeking,
Without knowing that this in truth
Means no more than healing together with me, 

Death, once imagined by humankind 
As an old black rider who was forever chasing you,
Is now becoming the friend who takes you 
Into the world of light, your true home.
The only way of travelling for you now 
Is on the beams of My golden healing light,
For I am the highest Star and the brightest light 
In the whole of Creation and you are a spark of Me.
Together we create nothing but waves of wholeness and holiness.
Your immortal spirit and soul rise in endless flight
And reunite themselves with Me in seamless fusion.

You have got to the end of our earthly education.
Reaching for the higher and highest levels of life,
You are leaving the Earth plane behind,
As no force there can hold you back.
The illusions of Earth life have been your training ground
And although there is much truth in them, 
Do not be deceived by anything you see and hear there,
As for you life fulfils a higher and greater purpose 
Than the one you perceived in the past.

The presence of My Light, the Christ Spirit’s light, 
Is increasing in your world and for those who have
Become aware of their true nature, 
The importance of earthly concerns fades away.
To you life on your planet begins to reveal  
Its and humankind’s true inner being and beauty,
As you grow ever more into the perfection,
Which each one of you, My children of the Earth, 
For so long had to seek in vain.

For you the rulership of earthly masters and their dominion is over,
For your soul is drawn back to Me, 
Your true Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress, 
The source of your being.
You are re-entering into the conscious awareness
Of what in truth you have always remained:
A spirit and soul at one with Me.

You have woken from your spiritual slumber
And your whole being is presently in the process
Of changing into a living and breathing body of light.
The freedom of the Aquarian Age courses in your veins,
And I, the Universal Christ, am calling out to humankind:
‘Turn to Me, oh turn and be saved!
For I am waiting to come alive in all of you.
I wish to teach you and show you how 
To save and redeem yourselves and your world.
The only way this can come about is
Through becoming every more like Me, 
Living and loving all life, the way I do.
I bless you all, each one.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘Jesus As The Archetypal Christ’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

How do you do that?? You always pick the perfect words of wisdom... Dear Wise One... today is the anniversary of my Mothers move from this life, to her next... see, you have taught me something... a short time ago, I would have said that this is the anniversary of her death...sorry wise one.. I can't talk anymore right now...I will return later..


----------



## Courtjester

I believe it is a sign that on the inner level we are all one and that because of this we know each other's needs. It's an intuitive thing. You choose something, even if you don't really know why, later to find out that it is something that someone somewhere was in need of. Bless you and hope that your mother's love and devotion to you has no difficulties reaching you through the veil of consciousness - which is very thin one - that separates our two worlds. Cj eaceful:


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Julia - Aquarius has asked me to send you the following:


_*Death Where Is Thy Sting?*_
​
Although we are eternal beings who cannot die and even though in truth there is no death, to say: ‘Death is nothing!’ would belittle its significance. What we earthlings perceive as death, when someone departs from this plane, is but a change and a transformation into a different state of life, which every soul has to undergo at the end of each lifetime. I believe that eventually everybody will reach the level of awareness where they can accept that this is so; we shall thus save ourselves a great deal of pain and suffering. You don’t have to take my word for it that this is true. How about trying the following for yourself? 

First find a quiet space where you can be sure that no-one will disturb you for a reasonable length of time. The best and safest way of doing this is by first asking your Guardian Angel to stand by you, to guide and protect you and show you the way. Then make yourself as comfortable as you can, light a candle, look into its flame, centre yourself by listening to the sound of your breathing, and feel how you are becoming still. Only when you are good and ready start to imagine that your loved one is drawing close and wishes to communicate with you. Focus on your heart and listen to the words of comfort that come to you from there, safe in the knowledge that these are not messages from some ‘other world out there somewhere’ but from your own heart, where your loved presently dwells. 

Having done this for a moment or two, read the words that start at the following paragraph. Don’t think about them or evaluate them, but focus your attention on the world of your feelings and listen to the responses that come from your heart; they are your inner guidance. This is what your loved one wishes to tell you:

‘I have not gone from you. I have merely slipped onto different level of life and that is very much like going into another room. The world of spirit is not some place else; it is not ‘up there’, but an integral part of your present environment, the material world. Although I no longer dwell on that plane, I am still myself and you are you; we always shall be. We are eternal beings who cannot die and whatever we have ever been to each other, we still are. The love between us does not need to die through my departure. The great wisdom of the Divine has decreed that, on the contrary, through the experience of death human love should grow stronger and deeper – if two souls so wish. 

‘That’s why I ask you to call me by my old familiar names, let them be the well-known words they always were and say them without effort. Speak to me the easy way you used to do and let there be no difference in the sound of your voice. Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow. Enjoy the jokes that made us laugh and express your amusement the way we always did together. Play with me and smile at me. Think of me and pray for me in the manner you always did. Never doubt for a moment that I can hear you, that I feel your love, and that I shall always be with you, wherever you are.

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On the inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was, and between you and me life can continue to be everything it has meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if that is what you want. And if you still yearn for me, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible before, when we both still dwelled in physicality.

‘You can find me and be with me, whenever you want to, because I shall be alive in your heart, for as long as you want me to be there. In the corners of your mind I am always waiting for your call. I shall never be further away from you than a thought and you can get in touch with me whenever you want. It’s as simple as that. I shall always listen to you when you need me and when you call me, I will come to help and guide you. In spite of all that, never forget that you and I now each have different lessons to attend to – you in the material world, and I in the world of light.

‘Therefore, let us also give each other the necessary space and time, so that when we do meet we can come closer to each other than we ever did before, to share precious moments – the way we used to do. All life rests safely in God’s loving hands and all is well. God and the Angels are constantly with you and with me. Nothing has changed, I forever will be I and you in all Eternity shall remain you.’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Words are powerful.. healing or destructive... a gift or a curse.. your words are gifts, and they have helped me heal... yeah, I will still cry today, I will still examine each precious memory, I will still go to her grave today, I will always regret the part I had in her death, I will miss the way she looked at me, as if I was the most precious thing in her life... I will do ALL of those things today CJ... But it will be so much easier ... because of you... Thank you...


----------



## Firemajic

Please Thank Aquarius for me, Wise One... "Death, where is thy sting" I have heard that one many times, and each time, it is beautiful.. even more so, as my understanding grows... I know that some day, hopefully-- I will no longer feel so... separated from mom.. but not today CJ...Today... she just feels... gone. I dearly love you bunches, and I am thankful for our sublime friendship and spiritual connection.. May your day be full of love, peace--and special blessings...


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia, and yours too. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Of Good And Evil*
​ 
Spiritually,  knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. And the wisdom you are  gaining through all your experiences is constantly adding to My light as  well as yours. That is why I say to each one of you: do not begrudge  whatever comes your way. I am your inner teacher who, from deep within  your own being, is constantly giving you feedback and granting you  insights into your life situations. Any understanding you are finding  this way is meant to help you cope better, not only during this lifetime  but also all coming ones. The more light you acquire, the more your  inner strength increases and a deep inner awareness grows in you that  there really is such a thing as Divine love that guides and protects  you.


As time goes by, you will all know intuitively that  whenever you reach out for Me, I will come to your help and show you how  to go forward, without fear and with love in your heart for the life  that has been given to you and for Me, the One who created it. This is  the only way any human soul can learn to feel safe and to trust that the  goodness of the life is constantly attending to every one of your true  needs. Each has to find out for themselves that no matter what happens, I  will never leave or forsake any one of you. My dear children of the  Earth, this kind of trust is hard to come by, but it is worth struggling  for because it is the single most precious gift I can bestow upon  anyone.


Light is the giver of life, without it there is no  life. Light also means truth, My life and My truth, which in the  fullness of time needs to become yours. I have created you in My image  and I have given you life. My light is with you at all times. It brought  you into this lifetime and for as long as you are true to your real  higher nature and trust Me and My guidance from within, I will take you  ever onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Through the  legend of the Master Jesus I told you: ‘I am the light of the world.’ I  *am* the light that shows every soul its own way back home into My kingdom.

My  everlasting arms are constantly guiding, supporting and protecting all  life on all its levels. My infinite love enfolds all that is in all  worlds. I am everywhere and I am in everything. There is no place where I  am not and therefore no human heart and soul ever needs to be without  Me. Because I am with you always, I suffer with you in the depth of  depravity and deprivation of Hell, and I rejoice with you when you reach  the highest heights. Never were truer words spoken than when one of the  poets of your world wrote: ‘Every hair is numbered and every grain of  sand. Not a sparrow falls from the Heaven without My grief and mercy.’


Extract from ‘Of Good And Evil’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

"Not a sparrow falls from the heaven, without my grief and mercy"...What else needs to be said, Wise One...Grief is a very isolating thing... sorta feels like you are the only one suffering...makes the pain just that much more intense... so, it is comforting to think that someone grieves with you, and understands....Thank you...you are as fabulous as your words of wisdom... May you always find comfort in your time of sorrow...Peace.. Julia


----------



## Courtjester

*Positive Thinking*
​ 
As we know by now, thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts of past lifetimes have created our present reality and are still colouring it, and today’s thinking is bringing our future realities into being. Negative thinking patterns can all too easily draw us into a downward spiral of negativity. Given time, they are capable of taking us ever deeper into the vortex of darkness and depression, until it has become impossible to see something pleasant in anyone or anything. 

This kind of thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is meant to be changed, by us. We may have brought it with us from previous lifetimes into this one with the intention of doing better this time round. Changing our thinking patterns is a life-changing and empowering experience. It puts us in charge of our character and our life and enables us to actively and positively influence the flow of our destiny. One of the almost immediate effects of positive thinking is that our life appears brighter to us and others find us more attractive. For their sake and our own, it’s well worth any small effort we make. Here are a few tips of how to go about it:



Start every day by reminding yourself that you are worthy of love and of all the good things life has to offer. Stand in front of a mirror and affirm to yourself things like: ‘I am a special and unique being of light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am being loved.’ ‘I am courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope’, and so on and so forth. Use your creative imagination to create sentences that feel right for you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does work. If you practise believing in yourself in this manner, the accompanying positive feelings eventually rise quite naturally from within. 
 


However, if you encounter the resistance of your inner child self that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I frequently do – you might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a meditative frame of mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your vulnerable and inner child you are hugging, then try to enter into a dialogue with it. For example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do you know that you are a special and unique beloved child of the Universe and that you have a right to be here?’  
 
When I approach my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing to listen to and accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my child self is the truth, as I know it now, yet did not when I was a child. Again, be creative and experiment. Feel within what you need right now and set about finding what works for you. Having discovered a good method, do not forget to pass it on to others and please also get in touch with me and let me know. 



Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that of others. Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am fat’. A friend of mine told me how, when she wanted to lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself thinking: ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something sweet. However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’, there was no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed better posture. 
 


Cut down on your contacts with negative thinkers. If you live with one, spend as little time as possible with them and look for the company of those with a positive approach to life. 
 


If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate and annoy you, it helps to make a list of their good points before seeing them. Doing this makes meeting them more bearable and in due course may even become enjoyable. 
 


As much as possible, avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of this world. ‘Oh, isn’t it all awful!’ and ‘Look what state our world is in!’ people are no longer appropriate company for you. They are in a negative mindset in which it is all to easy to get stuck. In your mind present them with a packet of whinger biscuits and then leave them to their own devices. As a budding healer and a wise one, you owe it to yourself to look for the company of likeminded folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit of effort and practice, you will soon be able to see that there is something good in everything and everybody, if you but open your inner eyes and look for it. 
 


Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly, forgive them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do that?’ I hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and you will be able to recognise that they have been among your best teachers, because they are the ones who helped you most of all to become the one you are now. Through their behaviour they have shown and still are demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending your way. This, by the way, is a prime example of the art of positive thinking for you. 
 


The more frequently we remind ourselves of our abilities and ambitions, the more likely we are to reach our goals. Therefore, make lists of them and think about all your achievements and of the good things that are coming your way. When something goes wrong, it is likely that negative feelings rise into our consciousness. This is the way we have been reacting for most of this lifetime, so we cannot help it, but we can choose how we respond to adversity. Take time to feel your anger, disappointment and/or sadness, but then resolve that you wish to learn from the experience. In this way something good can come out of anything that happens. 
 


When you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look outside and spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Act like the healer you are and open your window wide. Take a few deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting you. Listen to the rain, enjoy the sound and know that with every drop of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving embrace is being cleansed, purified and healed. If it’s coming down heavily, give thanks all the same because you know that we and our world are in dire need of all the cleansing and healing the Universe is willing to send us.  
 
Remember that Its power is infinitely wiser than you and I are ever likely to be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way. Rest safely in the knowledge that there is a sound and wise reason for everything and remind yourself that those who look for the good will always find it and that in everything.



If you can spare the time, put on some weatherproof clothes and footwear. Take an umbrella and go for a walk, ideally where you can be with some trees. You will then be able to feel and take part in their enjoyment of the blessing from the Heavens. Splash in some puddles, like a small child – your inner child is sure to love it! Listen to the drumming of the rain on your umbrella and appreciate it as music of a very special kind. Stop every so often, breathe in and out extra deeply and through this consciously take part in Mother Earth’s purifying process. 
 


When the Sun comes out again, notice how everything looks bright, clean and refreshed. Know that the same is happening inside you and give thanks and praise to Father Sun in the sky and Mother Earth, as physical manifestations of our great and loving Mother/Father Creator, whose light brings all life into being and nurtures and sustains it.  
 
Open your heart wide and breathe in the golden healing light that flows into you,  directly from the temple of healing in the heart of the Sun beyond the Sun. Quietly affirm what you are doing and feel how the love of God flows from the Sun into the Earth. Affirm that it is pouring into you and from there into Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, to bless and heal all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace. At the end of each day, do not forget to offer thanks and praise to God and the Angels  for another day of healing and peace, which it has been not only for you but for all life.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Who Or What Is God?*
​ 
God to me means the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and Its only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who is the Great Light and light of all lights, the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above us. The masculine aspect of the Divine is God the Father, the will and the power of the Universal intelligence. This is the source from which pure creative ideas in thought form are incessantly pouring forth into all life. Its feminine counterpart is the Goddess, the wisdom and love aspect of the Holy Trinity. She receives these impulses and decides which ones are worthy of coming into manifestation, where and when, so that they can begin to grow, shaped and formed in the realities of the many different worlds that constitute the whole of God’s Creation. This includes those that are presently visible to human eyes and others on different levels of life, which for us up to now have to remain invisible. 

The Divine spirit, the same as ours, is eternal and immortal. It always has been without beginning or end. It is omnipresent, omniscient and omni-potent. The law of life is love and evolution. All beings are created and born of love and destined to keep on evolving and growing forever. Nothing in the whole of Creation, on all its levels, will always continue to evolve, expand and grow through the knowledge that is constantly gathered by every one of its parts and that includes you and me. New and ever deeper insights and discoveries into this, that and the other will always be made by someone somewhere. Each soul must come to terms with this and accept that for this reason there will never be absolute truth. 

So, what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it? Because of the precious gift of freedom of choice each one of us is allowed to decide what we can and wish to take on board as our truth. Yet, every right also brings responsibilities with it and any newly found knowledge puts the onus on us for choosing wisely. Any knowledge one of us gathers, of which our inner guidance says that it is true, is meant to be shared with those around us and then used for making our world a better place for everything in it, so that all lifeforms together evolve and grow. Therefore, whenever you are reading or listening to anything, make a habit of paying attention to the responses that rise from the world of your feelings into your heart. Listen attentively, as this is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher, your intuition, communicating with you. It will never let you down or lie to you, so learn to follow it in all things.

Because there are numerous gullible people in our world and just as many who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful and refuse to take anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Everything that enters our awareness in some way flows into our consciousness and we ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. To establish whether the information before you has any validity for you, you yourself have to test and try it. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you, whoever this may be. Naturally, this is also valid for my writings. It has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for anyone what to believe and what not. In any case, being aware that there is no absolute truth, who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state this, that or the other is the ultimate truth and therefore valid for everybody? 

Those who are familiar with my work know that I go to great lengths to point out the necessity for choosing carefully what we accept as our truth. Never follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no matter how high and holy the person or institution may seem on the surface of things. Even though the information you are receiving from such sources may have been true when it first appeared in our world, by now it could be outdated and further insights may be waiting to be given, possibly through you. If something you hear or read does not feel right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to you. 

Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or reflecting on any points that sound doubtful to you. Then put the matter to one side and wait to see whether what insights may come to you intuitively. When they do, do not forget to share them with those around you. In this way we shall eventually all become channels of Divine wisdom and truth, who are capable of acting as bringers of light to our world. This needs to continue until every last shred of the dark clouds of ignorance, consisting of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, which to this day hang over and fill the consciousness of our race, have been dispersed and peace has at last come to us and our world.

As new ideas and fresh insights are constantly flowing into my existing writings from my inner guru, my work is living proof of how, as one learns to live ever more intuitively, there is no danger of getting stuck in outdated beliefs. When the voice of the living God within constantly provides you with opportunities for checking the truth of what it has to say, you gradually learn to trust that it really does know the answer to all your questions and what is good and right for you in any given moment. The more this higher part of our nature takes over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from other sources. There comes the moment when one realises that the need for it has faded away completely. In my view, this is the greatest advantage of being taught by our inner guru. As valuable tools as some books to this day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not hard to see that the time will come on the Earth plane when they will no longer be required, because we are all being taught by our intuition, the long awaited new World Teacher. 

Shortly after finishing my reflections on ‘The Truth about Truth’, I found my notes confirmed by the Lebanese/American mystic, poet and writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931. In ‘Kahlil the Heretic’ he wrote: ‘The true light is that which emanates from within humankind. It reveals the secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with life. Truth is like the stars. It does not appear except from behind the obscurity of the night [the darkness of ignorance]. Truth is like all beautiful things in the world. It does not disclose its desirability except to those who first feel [and have suffered at the hands of] falsehood. Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our everyday life and share with people the same kind of happiness [so that they may find it, too]. . . This is the truth I have learnt from the teachings of the Nazarene.’ 

The Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC, saw the matter as follows: ‘To say of what is, that it is – and of what is not, that it is not. That [to me] is speaking the truth.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Is There A God?’ 
 
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear fabulous CJ... I love the message about positive thinking.. and you are absolutely right about that being a choice we make... sorta like seeing the glass half full, instead of complaining that your glass is half empty... lol... Thank you for sharing your beautiful words with me... May your glass always be half full... Peace, Wise One...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Awake from your slumber,
Arise from your sleep,
A new day is dawning,
For all those who weep.

The people in darkness
Have seen a great light.
The Light of our longing 
Has conquered the night.

Let us build the city of God,
May our tears be turned into dancing,
For the Lord of our Light and our Love,
Our true Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress,
The Universal Christ,
Is turning the darkness of Earth’s people’s ignorance
Into the brightness of true enlightenment,
Which radiates into our hearts
Directly from the heartmind 
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 

Dan Schutte & Robert J. Batastini
Adapted by Aquarius
For our time

From ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
Please allow a moment for the file to load.

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Why Am I Here?*
​ 
Taking part in Earth life is necessary and therefore compulsory for the education of all human spirits and souls. To help you become aware that you are individual beings, every lifetime in physicality provides you with a new physical body of your own. Each one of them provides you with another step forward on the journey of discovering the self and individuality. With the passing of time this has created an illusion that you are separate and detached from each other and from the rest of life. Nothing could be further from the truth, as on the inner level of life you have always remained one with each other and also with Me. When you come to realise that the impression of separateness exists on the Earth plane only, yet another one of your false convictions can be discarded. 

For all of you there eventually comes the moment when your small earthly self is ready to surrender itself unto Me, your Highest or Christ Self. Let no-one run away with the idea that this means sinking into a vast ocean of spirit and dissolving into nothingness. If anything, quite the opposite is true. Your individuality will never be absorbed into anything. Yet, before it can freely and willingly be submitted to Me, it has to expand sufficiently and grow. This continues until finally, instead of merely being a small earthly creature, you have become like Me, namely someone who is consciously aware once again of their oneness with all life and Me. 

You will always be you and you will never fade into nothingness, as on the evolutionary spiral of life you are relentlessly moving upwards and onwards in keeping with the cycles you are involved in, until you finally reach and have grown into one with the awareness and consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God – Me. Your spirit is pure consciousness, a spark of Me who will forever be one with Me. In your earthly existence you remain unconscious of this for a long time, but eventually you re-awaken into the awareness of your true nature and oneness with Me and all life. 

The illusion of separateness has been an essential part of your development of becoming aware of your individuality and of the fact that each one of you is a being in its own right. Every time you leave Earth life, with the shedding of your physical body this misapprehension goes from you. But even in the world of light, your true home, you are still clothed in your astral body. It is yet another vestment your spirit wears until you have matured sufficiently to leave that one behind, too.

Extract from ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Wise One... Todays message is sooo complex, beautiful and the concept is alluring and joyful.. I loved reading these fabulous words of wisdom... Thank you..

I wanted to share some fabulous news with you.. My mom always told me , "something wonderful could be waiting around the corner".. so, I ALWAYS peek around every corner... and this time, there was something sublime... something that will change my life, and allow me to help someone else... maybe pay back some of the things I have taken for granted....Sometimes maybe we are given a chance to redeem ourselves...here, on this earth also... May you find something fabulous around your very next corner.... Peace my friend,  love you bunches... thank you for all of your kindness... you shine....


----------



## Courtjester

I am delighted to hear your good news and thank you for sharing it with us here, dear Julia. By the sound of you, you are experiencing the law of compensation at work in your life. It decrees that after hard and difficult times something wonderful comes our way. May every new day bring you some more of it. The good things are always there, if we but open our eyes and perceive them for what they truly are - gifts from the Universe. Peace and love be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you, Wise one...


----------



## Courtjester

And bless you, dear one. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*A Matter Of Attitude*
​ 
I once knew a man by the name of Michael. He was one of those who is always in a good mood and has something positive to say about everything and everybody. When someone asked him how he was doing, his usual reply was: ‘If I were any better, I would be twins!’ Michael was a natural motivator. If one of his employees was having a bad day, he pointed out to them the importance of looking at the positive side of whatever is bothering us. Watching him for some time with wonder, I became curious. One day I went up to him and asked: ‘Nobody can be as positive as you are all the time. How do you do it? Do you have some kind of a secret?’ 

Michael replied: ‘It’s very simple really. Every morning when I wake up, I say to myself: ‘I have two choices today. I can be in a good or a bad mood.’ I always go for the good option because I know that each time something unpleasant happens, we can play the role of the victim or choose to learn something from the experience. I always look for what the Universe may wish to tell me. Every time someone approaches us to complain about something, we can either go along with their negative perception of life or we can point out to them that there is a positive side to everything.’

‘It’s surely not that easy,’ I protested. ‘Oh, but it is,’ Michael replied. ‘Life is all about choices. When one cuts the junk from any situation, there is always some kind of a choice to be made. Human behaviour is not compulsive, it is chosen. The only true freedom we have in our present existence consists of deciding how we wish to react in any situation. The corollary of this is that we can choose whether we allow other people to affect our moods. Being in a good or a bad frame of mind depends on the choices we make. As the captain of the boat of our life, we are always the bottom line. It is up to us to decide how we wish to conduct our life.’ 

I reflected on what Michael had said. Soon after our encounter I left the company we both worked with and started my own business. Although I lost touch with Michael, I was often reminded of his words when I had to make some choices, rather than merely reacting to life, the way I had done in the past. 

Several years later, I heard that Michael had been involved in a serious accident. He had a sixty feet fall from a communications tower. After eighteen hours of surgery and weeks of intensive care, he was released from the hospital, complete with some rods that had been placed in his back. 

I met him about six months later and when I asked him how he was, he replied: ‘If I were any better, I’d be twins. Do you want to see my scars?’ I declined his offer but asked him what had gone through his mind, at the moment of the accident. ‘The first thing I thought of was the wellbeing of my soon to be born daughter,’ Michael replied. ‘Lying there on the ground, I remembered that as ever I had two choices. I realised that this was one of those moments when I could choose to live or die. I chose life.’ 

‘Weren’t you scared? Did you lose consciousness?’ I asked. Michael replied: ‘The paramedics were great. They kept telling me I was going to be fine. But when I got to the hospital’s emergency reception and saw the expressions on the faces of the doctors and nurses, I got really scared because I could clearly see the message in their eyes that they were tempted to give me up as a dead man. I realised it was time for some action.’ 

‘What did you do?’ I asked. ‘When one of the nurses asked me whether I was allergic to anything, I replied: ‘Yes.’ All action stopped. They were waiting for my reply. Taking a deep breath, I said: ‘Gravity’.’ Over their laughter, I told them: ‘I am not ready to die, I want to live. Go ahead and operate on me.’ 

Michael did make it, not only thanks to the skill of those attending to him but most of all because of his positive approach to life. He was the one who taught me that every day is filled with choices for either living fully or walking around like a zombie and half dead. His behaviour showed me that attitude matters more than anything else in our present existence. These days I refuse to worry about tomorrow because I know that in truth it does not exist and that all we ever have is this moment of here and now. And each one of them brings us fresh opportunities for learning and growing in wisdom and understanding. I let tomorrow take care of itself and if they so wish, may others worry about it. I will never join them again, that’s for sure. 

As we know by now, thinking is the most potent instrument in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our reality and a positive attitude towards life shows our faith and trust in the ultimate goodness of the gift of life the Universe is giving us. A positive outlook acts like a powerful magnet that not only draws good things into our lives, but also people who in many different ways are capable of helping us forward on our evolutionary pathway. It’s good to know that, whenever we have worked our way through particularly difficult and traumatic times, the way Michael did, the Universal law of compensation is activated and rewards us. This is particularly true when we steadfastly held on to our positive mind-set and do not forget to give thanks for our life and all those who – unseen by earthly eyes – are constantly beavering in the background, to bring us into being and to keep us going, through thick and thin.

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a negative and a positive one. It’s up to us to choose into which one we tune the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind. The positive stream is an upwards moving spiral that helps us to discover ever more of the good things in our world and all its inhabitants. In contrast to this, the negative stream moves its participants in a downwards direction. This is the realm of the whingers and moaners of our world, who with the passing of time can no longer see anything good in anyone or anything. As a result their picture of our world becomes increasingly gloomy and that gradually takes them ever deeper into the abyss of depression. At worst they wind up by being pestered by thoughts of putting an end to their misery by their own hands. 

The main contributors to the negative stream are the mass media. A chill wind of fear spreads from what they are constantly bombarding us with. Don’t pay attention to any of it. Refuse to be dragged down by anything and anyone’s negativity by reminding yourself that at all times millions and millions of good things are also happening in our world. The only reason why they don’t get published is that they neither sell newspapers nor fill airtime on radio and TV. Do not allow the mass media to sweep you into the darkness of anxiety and depression. Switch off and look for that which is already good, right and beautiful in our world. Focus on them as much as possible and trust that in the background of life God and the Angels are working very hard to make the ugly things beautiful and all crooked corners straight. This knowledge makes it easier to remain in the positive stream of consciousness. And that is the best way for each one of us, on a daily basis, can do something constructive and helpful for our world and do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Time’
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Live Through The Winter*

We have to live through the dreary winter,
If we wish to experience spring,
And the woods have to be cold and silent,
Before the skylark can take to its wing.

Plants have to be buried in darkness,
Before they can bud and then bloom,
And the sweetest, warmest sunshine
Comes after the storm and the gloom.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Todays message is sublime, and one that I believe completely.. A few years ago, I was diagnosed with one of the most aggressive forms of cancer. Chance for surviving... less than 2%...  My Oncology team said that it was imperative that I maintain a positive attitude, because the body reacts to how we perceive things.... I never once considered any other option than living...

Today's message will go in my private notebook.... Thank you my fabulous , cherished friend.. 
May all your thoughts be powerfully positive.... Peace... Julia


----------



## Courtjester

God bless and thank you, dear Julia. Cj

P.S. Please note that today's posting - 6.8.2015 - can be found above this one.  I am making use of the space where I accidentally posted something yesterday. Hope that doesn't sound too confusing. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*When Death Draws Near*
​ 
‘White Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Every soul that passes out of the flesh is assisted by Angels at the time of passing these Angels being a part of the one who is known as the great Mother of all life on Earth – [in past ages symbolised by the Goddess] Isis. You who only see the physical part of life think that death is terrible. To you it may appear accidental sometimes, but not to the great ones, the Lords of Karma. They know exactly when death draws near and make their preparations. 

‘The Angel of Death is not the repellent figure imagined, nor a gruesome spectre. Draw aside its veil and you will see a face of ineffable beauty and love. When death comes, the Angel assists in the withdrawal – or shall we say the birth? – of the young spirit into the new life, even as in earthly life people prepare for the physical birth of a baby. The Angel of Death assists in the separation of the spiritual body from the physical, and bears the soul away.

‘Sometimes, you may wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or one whose death is approaching. We tell you that the power of thought is more effective than that of speech or the written word. You can help your friend by sending them optimistic, good and constructive thoughts. Take them in your imagination to the great Mother and to the Son of the great Mother. Persist in this. The healing rays you send from a distance, we assure you, are as effective – and more effective in many cases – than their physical ministration. Even if what you call the worst happens – for you, the worst is for a soul to pass out of its physical body – try always to remember that this soul, far from dying and having need for your grief, sorrow and pity, is being released into a world of infinite beauty, love and joy. It is not dying.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear CJ... Thank you for todays beautiful message.. I never thought about the angel of death the way expressed here... sooo lovely.. and comforting, nothing to fear there... I hope your day is sublime, and may angels surround you... Peace.. Julia


----------



## Courtjester

And may the Angels be with you, too - always. God bless and have a good day. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*My Divine Presence*
​ 
Are you consciously aware of Me and My Divine presence? Do you wake up each day with a song of love and gratitude in your heart? Are you ready for whatever the new day may bring, feeling safe in the knowledge that it is going to be a wonderful day because I am showing you the way? I do not merely go before you, I am inside and part of you and you are never alone. I have always been with you and you will forever be safe, for you are in Me, as I am in you. 

Together with Me expect to get the best out of each day and things fall into place perfectly. Can you see all the beauty and wonder of your world, or are you still concentrating on the chaotic state it is in, bemoaning the fact that you, My beloved children of the Earth, yourselves have caused it? Trust Me and My guidance and have faith in Me, so that together we can put things right and make your world a more beautiful and safer place for all its inhabitants. Without faith in Me no-one can be truly happy in their earthly existence, because our trust in Me and the power of My love alone can make all things possible. Hand in hand with Me and the Angels you can do all things, while of yourself and on your own you can do nothing that is truly worth having. 

Let Me work in and through you, so all may come to know Me and love Me, and want to walk in My ways and do My will, the way you are doing, now.  Be not over-burdened by all that has to be done, but learn to take just one small step at a time, safe in the knowledge that each one takes you a bit closer to your goal. Do not try to run before you can walk or undertake things that are too much for you, so that you have to drag yourself along and ever step becomes an effort. Nothing that is not filled with My joy and freedom is the wrong attitude for you, now. In everything you do, draw on My courage and strength, to see you through, for you are no longer a separate being from Me and therefore have gained true inner vision. 

Whenever you cannot see the way ahead, stop what you are doing and take a closer look at your attitude towards Me and the gift of life I have given to you. Hand everything over to Me, and then relax into the flow of things and enjoy what you are doing in a completely new way. Changing your approach to Me and the purpose of your earthly existence can be done in the twinkling of an eye. Do so quickly and then dance and sing throughout each passing day, hand in hand with My Angels and Me.’

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Do Not Fear The Unknown*
​ 
White Eagle in ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not fear the future. Do not fear the unknown, not even death itself, for with every step you take forward you are entering into a fuller existence. Even when you lose your present body, it is only to enable you to step forward into a world of light. As you do, you carry with you whatever light you have gained from the experiences of your most recent earthly existence, as well as all previous ones, in the form of spiritual wisdom and understanding. This knowledge will then emanate from your own soul and reveal to you the wonders and the beauty of the spirit world and its life, which is at present waiting for you.’ 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This is a BEEEEAUUTIFUL message Wise One, absolutely lovely! Thank you for sharing this... May your wisdom and knowledge always brighten the lives of those around you... Peace my fabulous friend...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Dream*
​ 
There once lived a man by the name of Joe. At the age of 40, at the time of his Uranus Opposition, he was experiencing what is commonly known as the midlife crisis. He had always felt like a bit of a stranger on the Earth plane, but now his feelings of being lost, lonely and forgotten were growing so unbearably strong that more and more often he caught himself thinking: ‘What am I doing here? I’ve had enough. I want to get away!’ Wondering what might be amiss, he reflected on his life so far. 

His mother had been a cool and distant figure in his life, who was also somewhat prone to violent outbursts of temper. That is why, as he grew up, Joe turned ever more towards his father for emotional support and was fortunate to find it in him. Deep down Joe is a romantic with a warm and loving heart, but he often has difficulties expressing and showing his feelings openly to others. He has always been a soft and sensitive soul and a dreamer and as a youngster he had visions of finding a loving wife with whom he could make a warm and comfortable home for them. Maybe there would be some children to complete their happiness. Looking back from where he was at the time of writing this down, he could clearly see that all of that had been but a dream.

Well yes, he had a decent job, but it did not satisfy him. His home was comfortable enough and he had a wife and two children. Yet, somehow all of that did not satisfy him either. His whole life seemed to lack purpose and direction. His wife in her own way turned out to be as cold, distant and prone to outbursts of violent temper as his mother had been. In spite of this, Joe kept on dreaming that his ideal lover would one day appear in his life. He had no idea that his mother and his wife were  a reflection and an outer manifestation of his inner women. She is the ideal lover he has always been dreaming of, but thus far still dwells in his subconscious. As the outer life always reflects the inner, if he ever wishes to attract his dream lover into his life, he first has to change his own feminine part and become kinder and more loving himself. 

Be that as it may, Joe’s children, the older they grew the more problematic they became, the way most of us are as children. And then his father died and this event turned out to be the emotional straw that broke the proverbial camel’s back. Joe was thrown into his spiritual awakening, the same as the death of a loved one does for many people. It’s the Universe’s way of teaching all its children of the Earth, including Joe, the painful lesson that security of any kind and especially not emotional safety can never be found in their earthly existence, for the simple reason that this is not their true home. 

Once his father had gone from him, Joe was bereft. He felt a disturbing inner emptiness, as if a huge void had opened up inside him which threatened to swallow him up whole. Sinking deeper and deeper into the abyss of depression, the normal human instinct of searching for a way out awoke in him and gradually took over. He started to take more of an interest in spiritual matters and after-death states in particular. Three years after his father’s death, in spite of having reasonably well adjusted to it by then, he could feel how again he was sinking deeper and deeper into a depressive state. 

Matters were not helped by the fact that Joe was under immense work pressure. One day he had gone to bed wondering how he was going to cope, even with the next day. In his head he knew that his father’s spirit had moved on somehow. Yet, his heart did not seem to want to believe that this was the case and behave accordingly by giving him some rest. Before and after his father’s death there had been many signs to show Joe that his spirit was still with him and around him. By and by the signals no longer arrive and Joe had fewer dreams in which his father appeared. 

And then one night, he felt that he had just about reached the lowest possible point in his life. He was tossing and turning and could not get to sleep. The feeling of ‘I cannot go on any longer’ was weighing him down like lead. ‘What is the point in struggling so hard and of going on, at all?’ he asked himself. Although no answers came from within, he finally began to drift into dreamtime, but suddenly found himself in a state of extremely lucid awareness. 

As this was accompanied by a very pleasant feeling, he let go of his apprehensions and allowed himself to drift fully into the experience. Slowly he began to perceive a formless white shape, something like the traditional notion of a ghost. Fortunately, Joe knew that there was no need to be afraid of spirits or ghosts, as some people called them. He was aware that if any ‘ghosts’ ever appeared to him and they seemed to be troubled, he would need to offer them friendship and understanding. And so his consciousness rested quite comfortably with the white form with its mist-like presence. Then Joe perceived that someone was speaking, though he could not tell whether the voice came from his own mind or somewhere else. The next morning upon waking, Joe wrote down as near verbatim as he could of what the spirit had told him. 

‘It is me, Joe, but at the same time it is not me. It is the ‘I’ that chose to be the man you knew as your father. That’s why I took on the form of your father. It takes time for spirit to move on, to separate ourselves from our earthly form and return to our true form. The signs I gave you after my passing, with the help of the birds you saw and the trees you listened to, were the result of my earthly self manipulating what I could no longer do for you on the outer plane of life. That’s what I wanted to do when I was still with you on the Earth plane and also at the moment of my passing into the world of light. 

‘Thank you for paying attention to my signals. They were for you and I sent them as best as I could with what was at that time available to me. I can no longer come back to you as often as I used to because there is a great deal to do and learn on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.’ My father’s spirit hesitated for a moment and the continued to reassure me. He must have felt my anxiety and apprehensions and added: ‘Do not worry too much about the state of your world, for it will pass, as all things must. I received the signals of your troubled soul and asked the Angels in charge of me for permission to come and see you, to give you healing and help you find a better understanding of my present world.’

Then Joe had felt how his own spirit became one with his father’s and together they drifted into blue, indigo and other coloured waves and forms. Layers upon layers of them appeared and nothing else happened, but Joe felt a deep sense of peace and tranquillity. After a while – he did not know how long he and his father had been merged – he felt intuitively that the time for each going their separate way again had come. He woke up with a vivid sense that what he had just experienced was neither a dream nor a hallucination. He asked his spirit guides whether it would be all right to share his experience with others and they told him that this was not only acceptable but desirable.

In his Earth life Joe’s father had been an atheist and his mother believed that God was an old man with a beard sitting on a cloud. This had led Joe into finding his own understanding of the realities of the spirit world. From his studies he knew that an imperishable existence is waiting for humankind beyond the grave. Yet, he had never been able to feel deeply certain that this was true with absolute conviction. From the time of his father’s appearance, three years after he had passed into the world of light, Joe had gained an unshakeable faith that, although all earthly things must pass and people are taken from us, the spirit that once dwelled within their physical form does not merely vanish into thin air. The spirit is eternal and indestructible and at the moment of leaving our physical body behind, it is set free and moves on to continue its evolution on a different and more permanent level of life. 

Joe is deeply grateful that he now knows with such certainty that no soul is ever left alone and abandoned on the Earth plane. In spite of the fact that for a very long time our small lower self is unaware of this, the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers on the higher and highest levels of life are always with us. Unseen by earthly eyes, they are with us at all times and in every one of our travails, supporting and guiding us as best they can from the spiritual background of life.

His knowledge has helped Joe to realise that there never would be any point in putting an end to his present lifetime by his own hand, for the simple reason that he would have to come back and do it all over again. So he might as well get on with it now and do his best. Joe is my friend and his tale is a true one. He gave it to me with the permission to share it with you, in the hope that it may help others find a better understanding of the realities that lie behind our earthly existence. 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Free Will*
​ 
If we wish to make any progress in our search for new ways of eliminating depression and suicidal tendencies, to my mind, one needs to look for their possible causes and look towards digging for its roots. I believe that they are reaching much deeper into the psyche of our individual soul and that of our whole race and further back in time than could be imagined by those who merely concern themselves with that which is visible on the surface of life. Our most urgent requirement is a fresh understanding of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence. To this day, there are far too many who live in societies that to a large extent have lost their spiritual centre and focus of life. Although some of us are slowly regaining theirs, great numbers of people are not even aware of why they are presently here and what they are meant to do with their lives. 

The Rabbi Yehuda Ashlay 1884-1954, who wrote under the name Baal HaSulam said in his ‘Freedom of Will’: ‘We are born into a family we did not choose. We are also raised in an environment we did not choose. In ‘Attaining The Worlds Beyond’ Michael Laitman, Kabbalist, Founder and President of Ashlag Research Institute. writes: ‘Against your will you are born, against your will do you live, and against your will you will die...’ 

‘We continue to grow and develop in an environment not of our choosing. During this growth and development stage we are sculpted by the environment and our own genetic attributes until we are able to begin processing various choices available to us. We may think we have Free Will since we are able to choose what we want to eat, drink, which friends to have, what we wear, or what is our stand on environmental issues. However, choices we make and inclinations we have come from society and genes and we are ultimately influenced by them, no matter which way we turn to. Where is free will then?’ 

There is more in this vein, but I imagine you get the drift. Everybody can only write from their own perception of life and what a bleak and cheerless picture the two men are painting, while they are trapped in the beliefs and dogmas of their religion. I know from first hand experience what a gloomy, sad and depressing existence one leads for as long as one still looks at it from the blinkered view that it is a one-off thing. It is a state of being in which the human soul and spirit feel like trapped in a dark box from which there is no escape. This is a dungeon of despair that is entirely of one’s own making, if ever there was one. The walls of this prison consist of all the false beliefs and prejudices about God, ourselves and our reality, which our earthly personality has accumulated in the course of many lifetimes. 

In that impoverished state the world is indeed a very threatening and frightening place, in which one feels hopelessly and helplessly subject to the forces of a frequently unkind destiny, which one does not understand. God and the Angels are the only ones who know for how many lifetimes any soul already has been in this position. Is it any wonder that depression is so widespread and causing such severe problems to so many? 

Sounds discouraging, doesn’t it? But take heart! For every human being the moment finally comes when the first glimmer of light appears in the deepest darkest hours of the night of its soul. As our spirit and soul comes alive and our earthly self slowly emerges from its spiritual slumbers, we begin to realise that there is much more to Earth life than that which can only be seen on its surface. Catching our first glimpses of other realities and dimensions, a new perception of life sneaks into our consciousness and opens it up. 

We become aware that the things that are invisible to earthly eyes are of far greater importance than everything that takes place in our material existence. To our astonishment we discover that God and the Angels really do exist on the higher and highest levels of life and that that this is humankind’s true home. With increasing clarity we then understand that God and the Angels are something much greater and far more beautiful than anyone on the Earth in previous ages could have imagined. They are part of everybody’s own true eternal reality, very real and not merely creatures or beings from pathetic tales for people who are a bit soft in their heads.

More relief arrives as the soul becomes increasingly aware that life is a continuum that has no beginning and no end, when it understands that time and again it returns to Earth life and from the moment of its creation from the heartmind of God, until its final reunification with its source, invisible companions are unfailingly by its side. They never leave any of us. Safely they take us into each earthly sojourn and out of it again and in truth none of us is ever alone on the Earth plane or any other level of life. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain*

‘Keep On Keeping On’ – A Message of Hope and Encouragement 
From the White Eagle Group Of Spirit Guides
Stella Polaris August/September 2015 
​ 
It is a great joy to us to tell you of some of the truths that concern you and your happiness. We know the sorrows and the difficulties of material life in a physical body which is at present unawakened to the beauty of God’s worlds. We know how hard it is to pursue the darkened path of earth life, because you have to walk in darkness to accept the conditions in which you find yourselves, trusting in the love of the Great White Spirit, trusting that the eternal arms are ever around you and that your earthly experiences come for a wise purpose.

This is not easy, we know. And because we who have passed onward into the light understand the sorrows, the disappointments and the hardships of mortal life, they come back with a great longing to help, to give you knowledge of your own inward powers, to tell you of those beautiful states of life which await you in due time. They want to tell you how worthwhile your efforts will prove, to say that no effort is ever wasted, although you do not see results. Keep on keeping on your path. We promise you that it is leading to Heaven, to a [heavenly state of] life so full of bliss and peace as to be quite beyond your imagination. 

Now you will say to us: ‘This is all very well, White Eagle. We believe what you tell us. But how is your promise going to affect our present-day difficulties and problems?’ We are pointing the way towards your goal. When your vision is fixed upon that goal, you will acquire a different mental and emotional attitude to your companions and the problems of everyday life, for what we have to tell you is the way to overcome these problems. You and we know that the eternal Light is the great solvent of all problems, but because to contact this Light requires the subduing of the lower nature – which is of the Earth – humankind will riot listen and will not make the effort to rise in thought and aspire to the life which is light and joy and tranquillity and peace. 

We come back like this to offer you truth, to love you and to inspire you to look upward towards God. All your little difficulties will then pass away. All are transient. No obstacle is insurmountable. Do your best Do riot worry about tomorrow. The [legend of the] great Master Jesus said: ‘Consider the lilies. They toil not, neither do they spin. Yet I say unto you that Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these.’ If your Father both feeds the sparrows of the air and is aware of every hair upon your head, He knows your spirit and its need and will not forsake you.’

Earthly people live with a kind of barrier all around them. You must get rid of that barrier, which is like a dense fog. The only thing to disperse fog is sunlight and the winds of Heaven. A great light burns within you that is turned down and has grown very dim. You are the only person who can uncover that light and turn it up, causing it to shine brightly so that the fogs of Earth disperse. You can generate a power in yourselves that, like the winds of Heaven, will sweep clean your surroundings so that all mists will disappear. 

The conditions of your life will change. More important than this, you yourselves will change so that the things of Earth which in the past have seemed so tiresome will no longer have any effect [on you]. You will regard them in the right perspective, seeing that they are unimportant. This very great realisation has to come – the awareness of the God-given powers within you. You are children of God and God has planted within you the power to be happy, to overcome all darkness and sickness, and for entering into a life that is perfect. You have heard us say this before, but you forget. So we must repeat the same message again and again. 

We often say, and have said throughout the years: ‘Keep on keeping on’. This is the magic phrase – steadfastness. Pursue your path in spite of obstacles and difficulties. When you can say before the altar: ‘Not my will, 0 Lord, but Thy will. I humbly accept’, then the strength will come to you. Joy will light your life and you will see, you will see truth and the Divine Law working out in human life. And believe us, this vision of seeing the Divine Law at work in human life, in spiritual evolution, is an indescribable happiness and joy. Many people say: ‘It will all come right in the end.’ It certainly will. If you act with honour towards your companions, all will be well. 

Keep on keeping on, although the hill at times seems insurmountable. When you have to turn a corner and cannot see the summit, you must keep on persevering with your climb, knowing that at the top of the mountain is in the light of the Sun, and that in due time all people will reach it. What credit is it to any one of us if we are just happy when things look bright and shining, and become weak and waver when they are dark and threatening?

As you have heard us say in the past: Keep on . . . on . . . on. Keep on keeping on, for one of the tests on the spiritual pathway is endurance. Never mind what happens on the outer plane. Keep your vision on the light of God, for it is the light of the God within you that enables you to look forward towards the mountain, and behind it catch a glimpse of the glory of the rising Sun. And then you know that nothing will deter you from pressing forward on the path leading to that sunlight, to that glorious light beyond the mountains. You will long with all your being to grow nearer to the Eternal Sun, to feel the warmth, comfort, and glory of that Sunlight. Nothing will matter to you but that you become enfolded in it, so that you, being part of that Oil Eternal Life, may hold all life in your heart. 

Remember, many forms of life look towards you and your light to help them, even as you look towards the light which shines in the distance. God helps you and you help the lesser forms of life. The nature and animal kingdoms look towards humankind for help upon the path of evolution, just as you look towards the Angelic realm. Therefore, we impress this thought upon you that you owe a responsibility to the lesser kingdoms. In every thought of love and wisdom you radiate you are helping some younger, perhaps tiny lifeform who is reaching upwards towards the Light [the same as you]. 

Never forget that God does not hurry. We, God’s children, must accept the Divine pace. We must be patient. But we get impatient, and throw I the project, and run off to find another amusement or a fresh interest. We have wasted so much time if we do this, for the same procedure will [have to] be gone through again, right up to the very point where the lesson of patience and calmness of spirit has to be mastered. But if we can keep on keeping on, thankful and trustful, along the appointed path, we shall be blessed with achievement, completion, happiness, such as the world cannot give and peace such as the world cannot take away.

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

There you go again Wise One... Telling me what I need to hear.. WHEN I need to hear it.. I still don't know how you do that..lol.. but I am glad you do..
Some barriers feel insurmountable... impossible to breach...and sometimes, I lack the confidence to even try..and I feel paralyzed with fear... what then, Wise One???


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> There you go again Wise One... Telling me what I need to hear.. WHEN I need to hear it.. I still don't know how you do that..lol.. but I am glad you do..
> Some barriers feel insurmountable... impossible to breach...and sometimes, I lack the confidence to even try..and I feel paralyzed with fear... what then, Wise One???



There's only one thing we can do in such situations: keep on keeping on! Never give up. The struggle with the self, which all of us are having, is well worth every small effort we make. When the going gets too tough, ask God and the Angels for their help. Remember that without asking it cannot come to any of us. 

Peace be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

LOL... some how I knew you were going to say that.. well, and that is what todays message said also... Thank you Wise One, you are fabulous and so was todays message.. May you always have the strength to keep on keepin on... love you bunches... stay safe... Peace..


----------



## Courtjester

And you, dear Lady. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Setting The Captive Spirit Free*

The storm and peril overpast,
The hounding hatred shamed and still,
Go, soul of freedom! take at last
The place which thou alone canst fill.

Confirm the lesson taught of old —
Life saved for self is lost, while they
Who lose it in His service hold
The lease of God's eternal day.

Not for thyself, but for the slave
Thy words of thunder shook the world.
No selfish griefs or hatred gave
The strength wherewith thy bolts were hurled.

From lips that Sinai's trumpet blew
We heard a tenderer undersong.
Thy very wrath from pity grew,
From love of man thy hate of wrong.

Now past and present are as one.
The life below is life above.
Thy mortal years have but begun
The immortality of love.

With somewhat of thy lofty faith
We lay thy outworn garment by,
Give death but what belongs to death,
And life the life that cannot die!

Not for a soul like thine the calm
Of selfish ease and joys of sense,
But duty, more than crown or palm,
Its own exceeding recompense.

Go up and on! thy day well done,
Its morning promise well fulfilled,
Arise to triumphs yet unwon,
To holier tasks that God has willed.

Go, leave behind thee all that mars
The work below of man for man.
With the white legions of the stars
Do service such as Angels can.

Wherever wrong shall right deny,
Or suffering spirits urge their plea,
Be thine a voice to smite the lie,
A hand to set the captive free!

John Greenleaf Whittier, 1807-1892
For the funeral of William Lloyd Garrison, 1805-1879

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This was sublime! Absolutely gorgeous... The message is very inspirational with a lot of beautiful, complex words of wisdom.. Thank you Wise One.. May your soul be filled with as much joy and comfort as you so freely give to others ... Love you bunches, my fabulous friend... Power to the peaceful.... *hugs*


----------



## Courtjester

_*Reflections On Friendship*_

Friends are like balloons.
Once we let them go, they may not return.
Sometimes we get so busy with our own lives
and finding solutions for our own problems
that we don’t even notice that’s what they have done.

Now and then we get so caught up in arguments
about who is right or wrong,
that we forget what right and wrong actually is.

Every so often we just don’t realise what a true friend means,
Until we have lost one.
As I don’t want to let that happen to you and me,
I am tuning the vibrations of my soul into yours,
So that we shall never lose each other.

Did you know that the best vitamin for making friends is B1?

Be kind and loving to all you meet and bear in mind that
Everybody has their own inner or outer battles to fight.

A sharp tongue can cut our own throat.

If we want our dreams to come true,
we must not keep on sleeping.

Of all the things we wear,
our facial expression is the most important one.

The happiness of our life depends on the quality of our thoughts.

The heaviest thing anyone can carry is a grudge.

One thing we can give and still keep is our word.

We are lying the loudest when we lie to ourselves.

Those who lack the courage to start have already finished.

One thing that cannot be recovered or recycled is wasted time.

Ideas won’t work unless we bring them down to Earth.

Our earthly minds are like parachutes.
They only function when open.

The pursuit of true and lasting happiness can easily
Amount to a futile chase and a wasted lifetime.
For as long as we look for it on the outer level of life,
It is sure to escape us.

It is never too late to make a fresh start
and become the person we really would like to be.

Life is too short to spend it with regrets.
So love the people who treat you right
and forget about the ones who don’t.

Know that everything in anyone’s life,
including ours,
happens for good and wise higher reasons.
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
let’s grab it with both hands.
If that changes our lives, all to the good.

Nobody said life on the Earth plane would be easy,
but it’s most certainly worth every small effort we make
towards understanding and coming to terms with it.
That’s the only way of growing in wisdom and understanding.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Eleventh Labour Of Hercules*

*Cleansing Human Consciousness *

*A Truly Herculean Task*

*Part One *
​ 
Heracles was one of the greatest of Greek mythology’s Divine heroes. He was one of the Argonauts and famous for his strength and his numerous far-ranging adventures. The Argonauts were a legendary band of heroes, who in the years before the Trojan War accompanied Jason to Colchis in his quest for the Golden Fleece. Their name is derived from their ship, the Argo, named after its builder, Argus. Argus Panoptes was a primordial giant who was described as having multiple, often one hundred, eyes. 

Our hero was the son of Zeus, the father of the Gods and supreme deity. His mother was a mortal woman by the name of Alcmene. In the later Roman religion and mythology Heracles’ name changed to Hercules, whose father was Jupiter, king of the Gods and God of sky and thunder. Jupiter was the chief deity of the Roman state religion during the Republican and Imperial eras, until Christianity became dominant throughout the Roman Empire. Zeus is said to have negotiated with Numa Pompilius, the second king of Rome, to establish the principles of Roman religion such as sacrifice. 

Heracles/Hercules’ mother was a woman who belonged to the Earth plane. Like most heroes of the ancient world, our two were half human and half Divine. As Christianity has its roots in both traditions, as well as all other religions that were still practised at the time, the legend of Jesus as the hero who rises above all obstacles is clearly an extension and natural continuation of the old tale. It represents another variation on an ancient theme. Each time the story of this hero is retold, it has to be in keeping with the level of humankind’s spiritual development at that particular time. Its contents depend on how much understanding we, individually and as a race, have gained up to that point. For this purpose every new hero is placed in a different setting and a new name has to be invented for him. 

The first requirement every new tale had to fulfil was the hiding of the esoteric wisdom of the Ancient Teachings. With the help of the Angels in charge of us these teachings were given to humankind, God’s children of the Earth, directly from the Source of all being. The esoteric wisdom and truth they brought came down the ages and reached us in ever new disguises. With the passing of time, this camouflage grew ever more transparent, so that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of the myths and legends that were given in this way would gradually be easier to detect and interpret. This has always been the intention behind each one of them. 

Each one of the tales was designed to capture people’s imagination and communicate with their hearts and souls. Without this it would be impossible for any of the new religions that appeared from time to time, to carry its followers along and arouse in them the necessary religious fervour. They would then lack the zeal to fight for and if need be would be prepared to sacrifice their lives trying to help their new believe to achieve the top position of the religious league table.

Even though the scribes on every occasion must have known that what they were creating was nothing but a new myth and that their tale was pure fantasy, their story had to have a ring of truth about it. Basing them on events of the past described by sacred teachings of the old religions made this easier. Furthermore, the legend had to contain promises of things and events to come which could be recognised by the disciples to be as something desirable to strive for. How else would anyone believe a new movement and decide to follow its leaders?

Bearing these points in mind, from the evolutionary point we have reached by now, the stories of Heracles/Hercules/Jesus in truth contain one and the same message for our whole race and the spiritual development of each one of us within this monad. The most essential element of the Jesus legend had to be added to the tales that came before it. For a long time prophecies had circulated about the appearance of a messiah, who would be capable of saving and redeeming us and our world from all our sins. 

This theme was skilfully built into the new myth and the story was told in a manner which created the impression that its hero came into our world as the fulfilment of these promises. As it was still far too early to reveal to the mass of people God’s true nature and our own, as young Gods in the making, for quite a long time to come it would be necessary to hide the story’s underlying esoteric meanings. To understand why and how this was possible, it needs to be born in mind that very few people could read and write in those days. Storytellers and itinerant preachers travelled the length and breadth of countries in search of people who were willing to listen to the messages they brought. They were hoping that some of them would be fired into joining and following them and their new movement. 

As these wandering minstrels were speaking from memory, ever more fantastic details and fabulous deeds were steadily added onto the original tale, which they themselves had picked up somewhere. As folks back then were extremely gullible and superstitious, the story and its following grew and prospered. And once more let’s not think in terms of ‘them’ and ‘us’, but only of ‘we’ and ‘us’. To my mind there is every likelihood that we, the more highly evolved souls in our midst, were among them at least in some of our lifetimes. If you had been one of the travelling salesmen of spiritual ideas, who convincingly enough promised me salvation and the redemption of all my sins, I probably would have followed you whoever you may have been and wherever you wanted me to go.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Beginning Of The Jesus Story*
​ 
Fast forward now for about three hundred years to the time when the number of believers in the new tale had grown so strong that it was inevitable that sooner or later a bright spark somewhere would recognise its potential for exploiting it for selfish gains. Clearly, the time for writing it down had come and it did not take long until the Roman emperor, from 306 to 337 AD, Constantine the Great, also known as Constantine I or Saint Constantine recognised that great spiritual and political capital could be made out of the new tale. 

Through cleverly manipulating it and applying it to achieve his ends of increased power and possible world domination, Constantine became the first Christian emperor and a significant figure in the history of Christianity. The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, built on his orders at the site where Jesus’ tomb in Jerusalem is supposed to have been, soon became the holiest place in Christendom. The Papal claim to temporal power is believed to have been based on the Donation of Constantine. To this day, he is venerated as a saint by Eastern Orthodox Christians, Byzantine Catholics and Anglicans.

There is no need for me to investigate the nature of Constantine’s relationship with the Christian Church here, as Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy in their book ‘The Jesus Mysteries’ have done this much better than I could ever hope to do. The two most relevant chapters of this book have already been shared with you in another part of my jottings under the heading ‘The Great Cover-Up’. If you are as yet unfamiliar with it, please follow the link here or at the end of this chapter. 

The research of Freke and Gandy revealed that before a church was set up by Constantine, the early Christians were all Gnostics. The word comes from the Greek gnostikos = learned and gnosis = knowledge. The Gnostics were given this name because they knew that the hero of the then circulating tales about a holy man, who had descended from the highest levels of life to walk the Earth with humankind as its teacher, were just that: stories, no more and no less. The prophets of the sacred texts of old had announced for a very long time that a man would one day appear in our world to save and redeem humankind. 

The Gnostics were highly advanced souls who knew that such tales should never be taken literally. They were aware that sacred wisdom and truth in the form of esoteric metaphors and allegories was hiding behind their surface words. They appreciated that each one of them had been given by the Highest forces of life with the greatest of love and care to assist humankind with getting a better idea of its pathway through Earth life and to explain to us in ways that could easily be grasped the various initiations each one of us eventually has to undergo.

The Angels knew that revealing such things to the mass of people would have to wait until we and our world had sufficiently absorbed the lessons of the patriarchy. They were specifically designed to show us how deep human spirits in earthly life are capable of sinking in their selfish pursuit of power, fame and glory. There is probably nothing in the whole of Creation to excel our human nature when it comes to cruelty and depravity, greed and corruption, and the gross baseness of human behaviour towards each other each one of us in the early stages of our development as earthlings displays. 

To provide us with a tool for taking us down to the greatest depths of this road of pain and suffering, darkness and depravity, the Angels inspired Eusebius, Constantine’s spin doctor, to cobble together the Jesus story. Its details were culled from the sacred teachings of the religions that already were in existence, though a new name had to be invented for the new story’s hero. Taken straight from the old religions, all other elements merely had to be placed in different settings from that of the old stories but with which people were familiar and could associate with in their minds.

This enterprise followed the age-old tradition of storytelling, which decreed that a story is not worth telling unless its events are wrapped around a personality with heroic and superhuman inclinations. He has to be capable of conquering everything that comes his way, just the same as Heracles/Hercules and many other male protagonists before them, merely in a somewhat different way in keeping with the customs of the time in question. The crowning glory of such exercises is the fact that a storyteller worth his salt never allows the truth to interfere with his spinning of a good yarn. The Jesus story is probably one of the finest examples of this. 

But all legendary heroes before Jesus had the same symbolic meaning and were bringing an identical message to humankind struggling on the Earth plane. The main difference between them and the hero of our new tale is that the old protagonists were known to be metaphors and allegories only. The people accepted them as such. The Greek legends that have come down the ages to us and our world have their roots in the even more ancient Egyptian mythological tales. 

Gnosticism existed long before literalism appeared on the scene. It seems to me the latter had to be invented, as the Gnostics already experienced God as being an integral part of themselves. They knew that the Divine was not something that could only be found in temples and churches and their sacred writings. With the help of spreading such beliefs, the priesthoods slowly but surely turned their scriptures into perfect instruments for subjecting and exploiting people for selfish personal gains, for satisfying their insatiable human hunger for power and empire building. Greed and corruption, murder and intrigue were the order of the day among those grappling for top positions in the hierarchy’s ranks, with their lust for power and conquest of souls and – more to the point – people’s possessions. The sad catalogue of human suffering this caused blossomed and bloomed and was given free reign under the protective cloak of what in those days went under the name of religion. 

In order to make all this possible, the latest arrival on humankind’s heroic scene had to be different. Basically, it was all very simple. Jesus was declared to be a historical figure and the events he was involved in were presented as historical facts. This turned the new tale into a just the right tool for the endless warmongering of the coming centuries and millennia, forever attempting to systematically destroy or at least suppress the religions that had existed a long time before Christianity appeared on the scene. 

If any of the followers of the other belief systems were unwilling to agree with and join the new religion and accept its way of being presented as the truth and nothing but the most holy truth, they were removed from the scene in whatever manner was considered to be necessary, if need be just wiped out. Literalism provided the churches with an ideal instrument for doing just that. The followers of other religions, who were equally fanatic and misguided, down the ages have been doing nothing more than following the example of Christianity. 

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Christianity’s Foundation*
​ 
Christianity’s foundations are rock-solid and sound, but they only become visible when one knocks the outer structure of literalism down and behind them reveals the glorious wonder and truth of the most Ancient Teachings of all, which to this day are not accepted by many devout church-attending Christians. 

Under Constantine’s rulership the new tale of the Jesus myth became the underpinning of the Christian movement through the ages. The success of the new religion was secured by proclaiming that it had to be taken literally, as every one of its words had come directly from God’s mouth. It was declared to be unfailingly true and any attempts at calling the bluff about these statements were suppressed by any means available, especially the power of the sword. Laid into the hands of the Roman state and church authorities, the new myth was quite literally a Heaven-sent for gradually wiping out every last remnants of the Goddess’ wisdom and truth. Provided with this lethal weapon, Christianity took us and our world ever deeper into the dungeon of the darkness and suffering of the patriarchy. 

The new religion provided humankind with a plentiful supply of excuses for declaring war on anyone who refused to believe that the Jesus legend really was a historic document and true in every last detail and word. It did not take long until it had developed into one of humankind’s finest lethal warheads. As time went by, it was used with the utmost efficiency to systematically wipe out every last shred – well, almost as we shall soon see – of evidence of the Gnostics’ existence and their beliefs, in which the Jesus story undoubtedly has its roots. 

Such things were possible in the days when very few could read and write, and communicating with other countries and civilisations was extremely difficult. And nobody in Constantine’s time could have expected that more than two thousand years later, people would go in search of evidence against him and his rulership with the help of the religion that was created on his instructions during his reign. 

Sowing the seeds of hatred created ever more plausible pretexts for going to war against all non-believers of this new belief system. This also opened the doors wide for the persecution of the Jewish people, because Constantine’s religion accused them of having killed the young God of the Christians, Jesus Christ. As a result, for centuries Jewish people would be hounded and discriminated against, throughout our world. This found its crescendo in the horror of the holocaust, Hitler’s ‘final solution’ for what the Nazis indoctrinated the German people to believe were the problems created by the Jewish race. 

So much suffering for the sake of what in the end turned out as nothing but a false belief! It had been created quite deliberately in this particular manner and in cold blood, so that it could be used as a tool for the subjugation, domination and exploitation of the mass of people. And that by a religion that was trying to convince people that its God is love! 

Many years ago, I read somewhere that the Jewish race can be likened to a giant clearing house for souls with particularly heavy karmic debts to pay. The events of their maltreatment, especially in the most recent past mentioned above, set me wondering for what other reasons anyone would need to be subjected to such horrors. Appreciating that nothing in this life happens perchance or by accident, but has meaning and serves a higher purpose, all we can do is kneel before the suffering of our whole world. We need to pray for forgiveness for every one of us, including ourselves and the roles we too must have played through the ages on the downwards pointing spiral of humankind’s evolutionary pathway. 

For a complete all-round human earthly education, this road first takes each one of us down into exploring the lower and lowest characteristics of our nature. Avarice, greed and corruption, selfishness, cruelty and craving for power have to be experienced to the fullest before we can turn our back on them and begin the upwards climb into getting to know our higher and highest character traces. Only when the lower lessons have been sufficiently attended to, at the giving as well as the receiving end, can our ascent start. 

Those who are already moving in the upwards direction, have every reason for gladness and expressing their thankful for all that once was in our lives, now is and forever will be. We do well to remind ourselves regularly that we have no right to sit in judgement over anyone who is still taking part in the lower and lowest lessons. To paraphrase what the Jesus legend tells us in St John 8:7: ‘Let those of us who are without sin be the first to throw a stone at anyone.’

It makes me shudder to look back on the suffering of truly Cosmic proportions, which we have been inflicting upon each other. Yet, when considered in the light of our evolutionary pathway as young Gods in the making, one can recognise that all of it was a ‘worthy’ instrument for moulding us, the human children of God in our disguise as earthlings, into the awareness of our true identity. Bearing in mind that we are sparks of the Divine, it is probably not surprising that most of our race’s warfaring seems to have been carried out in the name of one religion or another. Being spirits and souls who are experiencing life in physicality, matters of the spirit and therefore religions somehow for a very long time formed an in important part of our consciousness. Even in declared atheists this aspect of human nature rests in the recesses of their subconscious.

Fortunately, a vast circle of life is in the process of closing and one chapter of our race’s development is nearing its natural end. And once more there probably is no need for astonishment that, in keeping with the fact that the darkest hour comes just before the dawn, to reach this point we and our world first had to work our way through the living inferno and Armageddon, rolled into one, of the two World Wars. But now we are definitely returning to the knowledge of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As each one of us turns into a Gnostic, we are living proof that these things cannot be suppressed forever by anyone. 

The followers of Gnosticism, as likely as not you and I among them, were hunted by Christianity. For a while they managed to disappear underground, but eventually all of them were wiped out by whatever means possible. However, unknown to the outside world for a long time, something of their work remained. It was found in December 1945 in a place called Nag Hammadi, a city in Upper Egypt, known as Chenoboskion in classical antiquity. It is located on the west bank of the Nile in the Qena Governorate, about eighty kilometres north-west of Luxor. 

These days Nag Hammadi is best known for being the site where local farmers once found a sealed earthenware jar which contained thirteen leather-bound papyrus codices, together with pages torn from another book. The mother of the farmers burned one of the books and parts of a second, including its cover. But twelve of these books survived, though one without its cover and the loose pages. These writings date back to the second century AD and comprise fifty-two mostly Gnostic tractates, which were found in a single grave site. The contents of the Coptic-bound codices were written in Coptic, but the works are thought to probably be all translations from Greek. The Nag Hammadi codices contain the only complete copy of the Gospel of Thomas. All texts were made public in 1975 and are now available online.

The seed of the Gnostics’ faith and trust in the belief that the long promised saviour and redeemer, the Christ, would eventually be born in every human heart and soul, is now beginning to bear rich fruit. It is likely that they felt intuitively that this could not happen until the time was right and therefore could only be experienced in some far distant lifetime. Here we are and that time is now. Hallelujah! Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for bringing us safely to this point, and for rewarding our trust and patience by allowing us to take part in the major transformation our world is undergoing at present.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Neptune** And The Age Of Pisces*
​ 
Although the Age of Pisces now lies behind us, let’s stay with it for a moment and try to understand the events of those days and why. Pisces is the last sign in the zodiac, the twelfth house is its natural domain and its astrological glyph is two fish tied in the middle by a silver thread. Both the sign and house of this sign are of the soul and of Karma. It is for good reason they are known as the places of our own undoing. Pisces is co-ruled by the planets Jupiter and Neptune. Each one is a symbolisms for a different aspect of the Divine. 

Jupiter rules Sagittarius, the sign of higher education of all kinds. The nature of this planet is expansive and jovial, gullible and gaseous. During the lowest phase of our earthly development this is experienced by as being filled with hot air, the storyteller and raconteur, who doesn’t allow the truth to interfere with the spinning of a good yarn, and the show-person of the zodiac. During lifetimes in Sagittarius our superconscious faculties begin to unfold and develop. Religious institutions and their employees come under the rulership of this sign. 

Neptune is other-worldly, devious and deceptive. The influence of its energies makes itself felt gradually in our world. Insidiously and unknown to our conscious awareness, they sneak through the backdoor – so to speak – into our awareness, and are centred on five words beginning with ‘d’: disintegration, disorientation, dissolution, deception and disillusionment. Under the influence of the combined energies of the two planets, the greatest deception our world had ever seen came into being. It plunged us and our world into experiencing first hand, time and again either at the giving or the receiving end, into the depths of cruelty and inhumanness, depravity and degradation human souls at the most basic stage of their development are capable of. And whether we like this fact or not, this too has been and still is part of God’s great evolutionary plan of life. 

Having explored some of the manifestations of the lower and lowest characteristics of Jupiter and Neptune and experienced their influence on us and our world during the Piscean Age, we are now ready to move on to learn all about their higher and highest expressions. Neptune’s energies are the Universe’s highest love vibration, which knows and understand nothing of earthly concerns. Venus represents the lower love vibrations. Neptune’s positive qualities can provide those who are strongly under the influence of this planet’s energies with receptivity and impressionability of a special kind, as well as a sympathetic understanding of people. They possess the gift of fantasy and imagination, sensitivity and a love for quiet contemplations, a sympathetic understanding and compassionate sensitivity towards other people’s suffering, a dreamy nature and a natural talent for things that belong to the higher and highest realms of life like mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship.

As the time was not yet right for developing these things during the Piscean Age, they had to be suppressed until that phase of our development had been left behind. Only then did we begin to gradually move towards mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship again to re-discover and take possession of them. On the negative side Neptune’s energies reveal their presence as too much impressionability and gullibility, over-sensitivity and vagueness, a lack of clarity and true vision, confusion and fanciful notions, a tendency to deceive, lie and defraud others. A lack of planning ability also enters into the picture.

Expressed positively, Jupiter’s energies provide us and our world with harmony and laws, as well as religious and philosophical beliefs. This is accompanied by an urge for expansion, extension and enlargement. Jupiter rules ownership and possession, as well as feelings of satisfaction. Its highest intention is to bless us and our world with justice, constructive inclinations, optimism, a social sense, high moral and religious aspirations, and the ability to survey the whole. Jupiter’s negative characteristics express themselves in disharmony, injustice, quarrelsomeness, anti-social conduct, amoral behaviour, immorality, a craving for pleasure, greed and an over-materialistic attitude towards life.

Take a look at the negative aspects of both planets and add them together. It only requires the most basic understanding of astrology provided here to be able to see now only how but why the Jesus legend, the foundation of the Christian faith, came into being. It was because the law of evolution decrees that at the beginning of each sign the lowest expressions of their ruling planet’s energies have to be experienced. Through the suffering this causes, the human soul gradually begins to reach for the higher and eventually the highest manifestations. 

And this is how, in the course of the Piscean Age, lasting rather more than 2,000 years, we have slowly but surely been working our way through Jupiter and Neptune’s negative manifestations in ourselves and those around us. This means that by now many, maybe most of us, are living on their higher rays. In the case of Jupiter this means living on the ray of hope, faith and trust, and in the case of Neptune on the ray of the illumination of the highest realms in the Universe and being inspired by them.

Oh wonder! Oh miracle! The greatest deception of all times was necessary and all along has been a natural part of God’s evolutionary plan of life. Its unfoldment is decided by the flow of energies that are available for us and our world, affecting everything it contains at any given time. Even the most awful things that ever took place and still are doing are in truth part of this plan. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Cover-Up’

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Wise One, I have always been fascinated by astrology ... I love watching the sky.. anyway, Your messages are fabulous and I completely enjoyed learning about them from this perspective... May the sun shine on you and may your days be filled with the joy of life.. love you bunches... peace to the peaceful...


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia, and peace be with you, too. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Hold Your World*

Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hand 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature and the realities that lie behind 
All physical manifestations of life. 

Hold your whole world up high, 
As you would a small child,
Who delights being lifted into the sky.
Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.

Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for endless lifetimes has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her
Because of some of the lessons you needed to learn. 
For all awakened ones the time has come for
Redemption and making good
By caring for her and standing up for her needs,
More so than your own.  

As aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know your responsibilities towards yourself and your world.
You are here to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, do whatever is in your power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of her precious resources 
And fight against contamination and further 
Damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected into the rock,
To force the gas it contains to the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto satisfying 
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
The whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will see to it 
That your race does not disturb another one,
To rape and pillage it of its resources,
The way you were for wise reasons 
Permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best and the Angels and I will do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Fabulous Wise One.. Todays message is one that is close to my heart....I am a huge advocate for taking care of our wonderful planet.. I have worked with a lot of different groups to save the river otter and to help maintain a healthy environment for the eagles, and of course I am involved in improving and protecting the rivers and wetlands... Thank you for reminding me just how fabulous our planet is.. Hope you are doing well my friend... Take care... Peace to the peaceful...


----------



## Courtjester

*Continuation Of The Labours Of Hercules*​
*The Wisdom Of The Great Mother*
​The Great Mother of all life is immensely kind, loving and wise. She knows each one of her beloved children of the Earth and their true needs much better than we ourselves do. Her wisdom has decreed that to teach us how to appreciate the value of the things and people in our lives, this is only possible through losing them. For example, through becoming ill we get to know the value of good health. The deceptions of the self and others, and the cheating and lying of the Piscean Age are no exception. With their help the Universe teaches us how to appreciate truth and honesty, integrity and loyalty. We do recognise and welcome then when they return to our world at last. 

During the approximately six thousand years of patriarchy, which by now has almost run its course, the Universe has been teaching us to distinguish between the abuse and wise use of power. One of the main purposes of this epoch has been to show us in the realities of Earth life how the absence of the mellowing and civilising influence of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love and the feminine in general can take a whole world ever deeper into a darkest void of suffering and pain. 

With the arrival of the Aquarian Age this has slowly been changing, as can be seen quite clearly from the events of the past hundred years or so. The new age has already had a highly beneficial influence in our world. The first signs were suffrage for all people, not merely the higher ranks of humankind. Not long after came the vote for women and slow beginnings of equal rights for them, so that they could once more have their say in the running of our world. These things are part of the Great Mother’s return into the conscious awareness of our world and re-establishing the rulership of the wisdom and love of the feminine. 

The warmongering of the past in the end teaches even the slowest learners the value of peace. But great obstacles had and still have to be overcome by some of us before this goal can finally be reached for our whole world. The sacred texts of the religions of our world to this day are trying to do their best to hold back our race’s evolutionary development. Although they have a great deal to answer for, in the long run nobody can succeed with this. 

First in line is the Old Testament of the Bible, in particular the book of Genesis. With the greatest of care it once sowed the seeds of misogyny, the hatred of women, into the hearts and minds of its male followers. Alas, these seeds have taken root only too well and are still flowering in the hearts of the male population in various parts of our world. The sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, to this day contain at least parts of this Old Testament. 

This term is generally used by most Christians for the first section of their Bible, which is primarily based on the Hebrew Scriptures. It consists of many different books written that were compiled and edited by various authors over a period of centuries. It is not entirely clear at what point the parameters of the Hebrew Bible, the basis for the Christian Old Testament, were fixed. Some scholars believe that the canon of this Bible was already established by about the third century BC, and that the development of the various forms of the Christian Old Testament continued for centuries.

The patriarchy’s carefully nurtured hatred and distrust of women explains the rather dubious role Hera, a symbol of the Divine Mother, plays in the Heracles legend. She was the wife of Zeus who was the king of the Gods and Hera was his queen. When she found out about the infant Heracles’ existence, she ordered two snakes to be secreted into his crib. No doubt the readers of the tale are to believe that this was done in a fit of jealousy. 

The baby’s nurse later finding him with a strangled serpent in each hand and chattering delightedly to himself is an allegory for demonstrating the boy’s superhuman strength and powers. The Jesus legend shows these qualities with the descriptions of the miracles and wonders performed by the Master. These characteristics are also part of each one of us.

Hera being part of Heracles’ name is an indication that although the child came into this world through a mortal woman, this could not change the fact that the Goddess and Mother of all life, the wife of Zeus/Jupiter, is his mother in the Heavens, the highest plane of life, is part of him. Greek and Roman mythology was a vital contributor to the patriarchy. To feed the misogynistic demands of that time some more, the child’s Heavenly mother was presented as a mean and jealous woman, who commits the infamy of sneaking two serpents into the baby’s crib. 

This was necessary because the predecessors of Abrahamic religions of the patriarchy, from which the Greek and Roman ones evolved, the Great Mother Goddess was worshipped and the snake revered as the symbol of Her wisdom. But even when she appears in the role of Hera, this mother does not want any one of Her children of Earth to go through life without Her wisdom and love. And so she provides this one with two serpents, knowing full well that by the time of the Greco/Roman civilisations, She Herself had become a wicked creature and the snake a symbol of darkness and evil. For human minds it is almost impossible to comprehend the power and greatness of the love that has always been the motivation behind everything that has ever happened in our world and still does. But that undoubtedly is the case so that we, Her beloved children, should learn from the experiences these events would bring to us.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Symbolism Of The Snakes*
​ 
The two snakes of the Heracles legend represent the gifts bestowed upon the child by the masculine and feminine aspects of its Divine parents. Their presence reveals that Heracles, the same as you and me, although he has come into this world through earthly and therefore mortal people, he also possesses the powers of his Divine parents. We too contain them, although initially only as a potential and in seed form. Our hero killing the serpents in his infancy with his hands is a metaphor for the fact that in the early stages of our development the powers of wisdom and love are killed off and removed from our conscious awareness, shortly after each new entry into Earth life. 

Each one of the Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories is filled with symbolisms for humankind’s existence on the Earth plane. The two snakes are an essential part of the attempts to explain to us the duality of our Creator’s nature and our own. This duplicity consists of our higher and lower nature, Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, positive and negative, darkness and light, and so forth. In each one of us the snakes are in need of being trained by us, until they have learnt to work together in peace and harmony, the same as they are doing in our Creator. When the snakes finally wind themselves around each other, all dualities and aspects of our nature have been healed into one harmoniously functioning unit. The Caduceus is a symbol of this process. In ancient Greece and Rome it was a herald’s wand around which two serpents were winding themselves. 

This kind of staff was carried by the messenger of the Gods, Hermes in Greek mythology and Mercury in the Roman tradition. Their job was to bring the fire of the Gods in the form of the wisdom and knowledge of the Highest down to the Earth plane. Their aim was to alleviate the suffering caused by humankind’s darkness of ignorance. Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini, the Air sign responsible for the development of our earthly minds, as well as Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of zodiac. Adopted as the Western medical profession’s insignia in the early twentieth century, the Caduceus symbolises and honours the primordial origins of disease and the process of healing it. 

The Caduceus is an ancient symbol which is traditionally associated with medicine and healing. It is also of significance in the fields of science and mathematics and their application to earthly life, as well as the evolution of human consciousness and serves as a model for the structure of the Universe. The word Caduceus comes from the Greek word ‘kerykeion’ and literally means Herald’s staff. In the days of yore a herald was a messenger sent by monarchs to convey some kind of proclamation. Their staff was thought to be a magical artefact or wand associated with wisdom and the ability to perform mystical actions. And so it is not surprising that this aspect of the staff is repeatedly shown in the scriptures of Judaism, Christianity and Islam. It was once believed to be a symbol of power and the axis or pole by which the ancient messenger Gods travelled between Heaven and Earth. 

From the way the youngster disposes of the snakes by sheer brutal force one could be tempted to deduct that none of the Great Mother’s wisdom would ever be at the disposal of her least evolved, youngest children of the Earth, symbolised by the crib. Heracles’ later heroic deeds, however, show us that in truth the Divine gifts are bestowed upon all God’s children of the Earth and were never given to any one of us in vain. Wherever we go, they never leave us. It’s just that for a long time they are merely at our disposal from the spiritual background of life. Whenever someone in distress asks for them, they are there and at all times ready to help in every possible way, but only in keeping with the predestined pathway our soul has chosen for this lifetime, which is known to them. 

Our young hero’s killing of the snakes while he is still in his cradle represents our lesson during the earliest phases of our development, our spiritual infancy and childhood. Young children are known to still have a strong connection with the world of spirit, our true home. The knowledge of the intimate connection and relationship we have with this world and its inhabitants is usually shed as we grow up. This loss teaches us what a cold and lonely existence earthly life can be when we have been cut off from the conscious awareness of the spiritual sustenance we constantly receive from the background of life. 

In truth it never really goes from any of us. Even when we are unaware of its presence, it is there for us nonetheless. For a long time we carry deep within our soul an uncertain feeling and a sense of having lost something very precious, without actually knowing what it is we are sorrowing for. This is the only way we can learn to appreciate the value of our unseen and utterly reliable support system. It ensures that, when we rediscover it, we shall never let go of it again. With immense generosity and love the Universe sends us out into the world to discover the powers of the hidden part of our being, so that through real life experiences they can grow and bring forth our inner strengths. 

As life itself is the great teacher, the Universal Force in its infinite wisdom, within certain limits, lets us have what we desire from life, so that we can learn from the mistakes we are making along the way. In this process we evolve and grow through the wisdom and understanding, which even the slowest of learners gains in the course of however many lifetimes on the Earth plane their individual development may take. It’s the kind of teaching that on the Earth plane would be called ‘tough love’. At all times the Great Father/Mother of all life is constantly practising it in truly Cosmic proportions. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
 
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Travelling On The Great Wheel Of Life*
​ 
The story of Hercules has been told time and again. On one occasion it was done by the American esoteric writer, Alice Ann Bailey, 1880 – 1949. A writer and theosophist in occult teachings, esoteric psychology and healing, astrological and other philosophic and religious themes, she was born as Alice LaTrobe Bateman, in Manchester, England. She moved to the United States in 1907, where she spent most of her life as a writer and teacher. Her works, written between 1919 and 1949, describe a wide-ranging system of esoteric thought covering such topics as how spirituality relates to the solar system, meditation, healing, spiritual psychology, the destiny of nations and prescriptions for society in general. 

Alice described the majority of her work as having been telepathically dictated to her by a Master of Wisdom, initially referred to only as ‘the Tibetan’ or by the initials D.K., later identified as Djwal Khul. Her writings were of the same nature as those of Madame Blavatsky and are known as the Ageless Wisdom Teachings. Though Bailey’s writings differ from the orthodox Theosophy of Madame Blavatsky, they have much in common with it. She wrote about religious themes, including Christianity, though her writings are fundamentally different from many aspects of Christianity and of other orthodox religions. Her vision of a unified society includes a global spirit of religion that is different from traditional religious forms and including the concept of the Age of Aquarius.

The book ‘The Labours of Hercules’ is a most enlightening and thought-provoking read. I share her view that the tale describes the evolutionary travels of the human soul on the wheel of life, whose symbol is the zodiac. The legend represents the tests and trials all of us have to deal with on a daily basis and the various initiations every one of us earthlings eventually has to undergo. Hercules having been given the task of working his way through twelve labours is an allegory of humankind going round and round the zodiac and taking part in the many diverse life lessons every human soul has to experience in earthly life. The twelve signs and houses of the zodiac are an excellent description of this journey.

Aquarius being the eleventh sign and the eleventh house its natural domain, it is not surprising that the eleventh labour of Hercules is so relevant to the issues that are currently facing us and our world, individually and collectively. First in line this labour deals with the main obstacles every soul on its evolutionary pathway has to overcome and the many mountains that are still waiting to be climbed by each one of us.

The Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories and all other myths and legends our world has ever known were mainly designed to drive the point home that, whether we are as yet aware of this fact or not, we are half earthling and half God. Sons/daughters of the Great Father/Mother of all life, we are as much children of the Earth as of the Heavens, a metaphor for the highest levels of life. And from each one of us children a veritable Herculean effort is required. We too have to work our way through the tests and trials that have to be endured and carried out in the course of our long evolutionary journey through Earth life. 

To ensure that we find our way home again at the end of travail, a deep yearning has been programmed into every soul for its home and mother and the security she alone can offer during the stage of our development we spend in her womb. For a long time these feelings have to remain hidden in the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories. All we are aware of on the surface of things is a deep inner ache. What we don’t know is that our pain has its roots in a special kind of homing device that is specially designed to start drawing us back into the oneness with God, as soon as our earthly education draws to its close. What we feel is a nagging ache and a restless urge that slowly becomes more and more powerful, until it takes over our whole being and creates the danger of spoiling every part of our life.

In the end these sensations grow so strong that we feel intuitively drawn to go in search of things that will somehow satisfy our longing. Alas, when at last we pay another visit to our old home and mother, we may find that she has turned into an angry and embittered unpleasant old woman. Looking around, we can draw no other conclusion than that there is nothing for us in the place we once used to call home. Should this happen to you, as it did to me, it may take you a while before you realise that your uncontrollable longing in truth was for your true parents and home and not their earthly counterparts. 

It is then no longer difficult to understand why your encounter had to be such an unpleasant one and that it had been designed that way to fulfil a wise higher purpose. Without it you could easily have got lost in the illusion of Earth life and remained stuck on this part of your evolutionary journey, unable to move on. Now you appreciate that there is every reason for you to give thanks and praise for everything that ever was in your life, even for the bitter disappointment and the heartache caused by the above mentioned reunion. 

These experiences have helped you to become aware that the security human beings are seeking cannot be provided by anything that belongs to earthly life. Believing that it is possible to find it here and especially in human relationships, but also things and places is part of the illusion of this existence. We are shown these things to teach us that true and everlasting security and peace can only come to us through our reunion with the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents and home.

During our lifetimes in physicality the right place for going in search of these things is within. In our meditations and quiet reflections we need to let the things of earthly life fall from us and surrender our whole being, mind, body and soul, to the exploration of the joys that can only be found on the spiritual planes life. Practising this in the fullness of time assists us with remaining dispassionate in any kind of turmoil and disputes in the outer world.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Well Wise One, this is A LOT to take in... although this message IS beautiful, it is disturbing to me... and makes me sad... truly sad.. To think that there are MANY more trials to go through, and to have that inner longing to go home, then find that once there, you are no longer satisfied and things are different.. well that hits a personal issue with me.. After Mom was killed, and Daddy passed on, I returned home many times.. but things were just not the same, and I felt even MORE alone... Maybe I will understand all of this one day... Thank you my fabulous friend, may you always have the inner strength you need to get through your trials.. Love you bunches.. take care and have a sublime day... Peace..


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> Well Wise One, this is A LOT to take in... although this message IS beautiful, it is disturbing to me... and makes me sad... truly sad.. To think that there are MANY more trials to go through, and to have that inner longing to go home, then find that once there, you are no longer satisfied and things are different.. well that hits a personal issue with me.. After Mom was killed, and Daddy passed on, I returned home many times.. but things were just not the same, and I felt even MORE alone... Maybe I will understand all of this one day... Thank you my fabulous friend, may you always have the inner strength you need to get through your trials.. Love you bunches.. take care and have a sublime day... Peace..




your life story often leaves me speechless.....


----------



## Courtjester

Peace be with you, dear Julia. I believe that everything that happens in our lives does so for good and wise reasons. And when, as Aquarius writes, there is nothing for us whenever we try to return to the earthly home we once knew, maybe the time has come to awaken to the fact that the home and the parents we once knew were merely temporary substitutes for our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and our true home, the world of spirit. This helps us to realise that our earthly home and parents are not meant to offer any one of us, as children of the Earth, real and lasting security. That can only be found in the inner reunion with our Creator, which brings with it an ever increasing awareness of where we are truly at home and where genuine and everlasting security can be found. I hope and pray that one of these days you and I will find it, too.

God bless and take care, Julia. With love Cj


----------



## Firemajic

well, I do appreciate what you say Wise One, but as humans traveling this path we call life.. there is an intrinsic need to feel like we belong somewhere... and that we have a connection to someone... no one should feel alone....


----------



## Courtjester

*Cleansing The Inner Stables*
​ 
Before human souls are allowed to enter into any kind of studies on the higher levels of life, they have to go through a deep inner cleansing of consciousness. The way Hercules went about his eleventh labour of cleaning the stables that belonged to Augeas, son of Neptune, God of the waters and the Sun, provides us with a vivid description of the processes involved. Augeas is a king who keeps vast herds of animals in his stables. When Hercules arrives on the scene, these stables have not been cleaned for thirty years and it is not hard to imagine the amount of filth they contain. Before our hero appeared on the scene, many had attempted to carry out this task. Yet, each new aspirant failed miserably because the assignment was so enormous that it was beyond their capabilities. 

Enter Hercules, an initiate and a wise one, who listens to and follows the instructions of his inner guidance. He also possesses self-mastery and practises self-discipline, and has a great deal of common sense. The combination of these things enable him to approach the problem in a most ingenious and surprising manner. If we wish to succeed with the job of cleansing our inner stables, for us as aspirants on our way back home into the oneness with God, our first requirement is to develop the virtues displayed by Hercules. 

When presented with the cleaning of the stables, Hercules withdraws to the top of one of the nearby mountains. This is a metaphor for retiring from the outer world, going within and consulting our prayers, meditations and quiet reflections with our Highest or God Self, to seek its advice. That undoubtedly is the origin of the brilliant idea that comes to our hero for solving the smelly problem of the Augean stables, once and for all. And so he descends from the mountain top and willingly follows the instructions his inner teacher continues to give him. Lo and behold, the result is a glorious victory over what previously seemed an insoluble assignment. A metaphor that tells us that with the help and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible and even the greatest obstacle can be overcome.

Hercules went about the job in hand as follows. Before climbing the mountain he had noticed that in the valley two rivers were flowing past the Augean stables. On first impulse he had tried to break down the wall surrounding the stables, but this was unsuccessful. Then his inner guidance asks him: ‘How about making two large holes in the opposite sides of the stables?’ Hercules follows this instruction and very quickly notes to his delight that as soon as the holes he makes have reached a reasonable size, the water comes rushing through and makes the holes bigger and bigger. At the same time it is doing the cleaning for him. No need for further toiling and sweeping, as his predecessors had done. All that was required was a breaking down of the barriers in the way of the two rivers and redirecting the flow of their water masses. 

This is how Hercules ingeniously cleanses the stables, without having to make any undue physical efforts. Greatly pleased with himself, he rushes off to tell Augeas that the stables are now as clean as a whistle and in perfect condition. As a reward Augeas had promised that the successful applicant for this job would receive ten percent of his cattle. Being more spiritually than worldly inclined, Hercules does not want any recompense, but Augeas is a worldly king and insists that he should take it. But then he discovers how Hercules went about his task, that it had been more of a mental than a physical effort, Augeas turns his back on our hero, as in his view it was all done by trickery and there should be no reward.

The cleansing of our inner stables consists of shedding the debris of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, as well as the memories of the pain and fears we have experienced in the course of all our lifetimes, including this one. Some of these things are by now stored in the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories and therefore hard to access and release. This kind of burden cannot simply be cleared away by any kind of clever trickery. Working our way through layer upon layer of ever more ancient soul memories is something that may take many years of our undivided attention and a great deal of mental/spiritual effort. And that is a truly erHHerculean task. 

It is an emptying process that can be likened to the peeling of an onion. The deeper we dig down into the layers of our unconscious, the closer we come to the core of our being but at the same time the tighter packed and more intense the stored up feelings are. Should this happen to you, whenever the going gets too rough, on no account give up. Turn to God and the Angels and ask them to help you. As time goes by this flushing out has a wonderfully restoring, refreshing and healing effect on all aspects of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. 

And whenever this process threatens to overwhelm you, take comfort from knowing that – one fine day – you are sure to reach the rock bottom of our soul memories and you will have returned into the oneness with God. On the road to this goal remind yourself frequently: ‘I am safe and secure in God’s loving hands.’ You will find that affirmations of this kind work all the better when they are expressing the truth, rather than trying to convince yourself of something that is not really there. With practice, you will gradually feel the response that from the very core of your being comes to you through the world of your feelings: ‘You are My beloved child. You are in Me and I am in you. Truly, truly I say to you: you are safe.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’
 
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*How Did Hercules Go About It?*
​ 
Alice Bailey wrote that the Great Life in whom we live, move and have our being also keeps creatures by the name of human beings, whose emotional desire nature in the lower phases of their spiritual development can be likened to that of a herd of animals. Because all of us have to partake in every lesson physicality has to offer, the very best as well as the worst, it is in the nature of things that for a very long time this herd has to remain locked up in a stable known Earth life. 

That is why when we first start our cleansing process, everybody’s inner stables are bound to be filled with a great deal of filth, i.e. the imprints left behind in the soul memories when we were following the less savoury – shall we say? – drives and urges of our lower earthly animal nature. The Augean stables represent the individual and collective subconscious of our race, where all individual and collective soul memories are stored. 

The two rivers stand for the positive and negative streams of consciousness of all life, which include the flow of energies from and between the lower earthly mind and its superconscious counterpart on the higher and highest levels of life, known to many on the Earth plane as the Heavens. Before any one of can be reunited with our Creator, who is the Source of all being, our energies and vibrations have to be cleansed of any kind of negativity of the Earth plane. It consists of the many false beliefs, misconceptions, prejudices and superstitions we have brought with us into our present lifetime from previous lifetimes. 

As a consequence of the spiritual wisdom that for some time has been pouring ever more powerfully from the highest levels of life into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness, our stables are already undergoing a highly intensive cleansing. The symbol of the Air sign Aquarius is the Waterbearer, but the water the man pours into us and our world is not of the liquid earthly kind. It is the spiritual wisdom and truth that during the Age of Aquarius will flow ever more strongly into all human hearts and souls directly from the Source of our being. All those who are presently here have been granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they can take part in and make their contribution towards the greatest transformation our beautiful planet has ever seen. 

Mother Earth is in the process of being transformed into a place of light, healing and peace. The task of every healer and lightbringer is to invite the energies of the Highest onto the Earth plane and to make them welcome. They then surge through our consciousness into that of our whole world and flush away the last remainders of all beliefs that are no longer of any value for us and our world. When this happens, the two rivers of consciousness of heavenly and earthly life begin to flow more freely and as one again, the way they once were. 

The cleansing process this requires has to be undertaken by each one of us and it can at times be very scar. Should this happen to you, take heart and remember that we are never alone and that God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to work hand in hand with us. To get the full benefit of this cleansing, it is essential that we pay attention to their guidance from within, follow their instructions and thus learn to go with the flow of our lives.

As we know by now, all powers and characteristics that are in God are also in us, masculine and feminine, negative and positive, darkness and light consisting of the lowest and highest aspects of our nature. During the earliest phase of our development when we were still one with God, we knew everything. But then we were released into the physicality of Earth life. The deeper we descended into it, the more we had to deal with being plunged into the darkness of total ignorance. 

The twelve far-ranging adventures of Hercules represent the human spirit and soul on its evolutionary journey, which stretches over many ages and countless lifetimes. When we have become more highly evolved, it takes us through many different cultures and civilisations, so that we may learn from our experiences there. On and on we move, occasionally taking time out for resting in the world of spirit and re-emerging in a different guise and with another name, but always remaining recognisably ourselves. 

Relentlessly, we thus surge forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, urged onwards and pulled by our spirit, but for a long time held back and dragged down by the lack of understanding of our easily frightened earthly self. When one considers the horrors each one of us must have endured, especially during the rulership of the patriarchy, the lower self’s reactions are hardly surprising. Yet, the progressive movement has to continue, for after all we are on our way home. A giant circle is closing and we are returning into the loving embrace of our Source, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation must. 

When we have reached this destination, we shall be a fully evolved individual in our own right, at one with God and all life, in complete possession of every one of our powers and in charge of them, as a responsible and trustworthy adult spirit and soul, a true and beloved child of God. There will no longer be any need for chomping at the bit at the gates of the Aquarian Age’s freedom, as we shall then have entered into it and taking flight. 

The twelve labours of Hercules describe the gradual mastering and taking charge of all aspects of our being. Through the learning we constantly draw from every one of our experiences in the course of many lifetimes, each one of us gradually works their way out of the darkness of ignorance which causes us to fall prey to the most ludicrous false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. From the knowledge we find along the way and the wisdom that results from putting it into practice in earthly life we slowly but surely move into the light of the spiritual awareness of knowing who and what we truly are and always have been. 

It is hardly surprising that this brings with it an extremely intensive cleansing procedure and that for us as pioneers of a new age at times the going gets to be very tough indeed. Whenever this is the case, there is nothing for it but to open wide the stables of our earthly minds and pray that the Divine energies may flow through us, to assist us with this work. I can think of no better tool than astrology for knocking sufficiently large holes into the walls of our earthly minds, so that the water-bearer living waters of new knowledge and understanding can flush out every last shred of the long outdated beliefs we once were so dear to our hearts. Space is thus created for the new parts of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that are presently coming our way in such abundance to sink into our consciousness and become our spiritual property. 

If you have not attended to this so far, why don’t you try for yourself the refreshing, renewing and regenerating effect of this kind of cleansing? It surely does work for me and therefore must do the same for everybody. But it can only be successful when we change our general attitude towards life and are willing to work on changing the negative traces of our character into positive ones. I cannot and do not wish to do more than to lead willing horses to the water. The drinking they have to do for themselves.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Good morning, Wise One! I love this message... very poetic, sorta like a metaphor... the cleaning of the stables.. I have had horses my entire life.. and cleaning the stall is brutal work.. ha haa... but so necessary ...Fabulous lesson about Hercules and how he accomplished a seemingly impossible task... Thank you my fabulous friend... may you always be given the wisdom and strength to do the impossible... Take care, I completely adore you... hope your day is sublime.. Peace....*HUGGGS*


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. The following is especially for you! Cj*

The Impossible Dream*
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This is sublime! You made my day.... until we speak again... have a fabulous day...


----------



## Courtjester

And the same to you. You are making my day by saying that I have made yours. Thank you. With love Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*How About The Next Step?*
​ 
Many are the myths and legends which throughout the ages from time to time appeared in our world. All of them were originally given to us and our world by God and the Angels to help us get a better idea of the meaning of our earthly existence and the higher purpose it has always served. The appearance of each new tales was an indication that our race had moved another step forward on the evolutionary journey of all life, of which we are an integral part. The latest story always did justice to the understanding that could sensibly expected of the majority of those taking part in the phase of the development the myth was designed to serve at any given time. 

 In all aspects of our existence no-one ever receives more than they can comprehend and cope with. That’s why down the ages only small amounts of information were released into our consciousness. And whenever some of God’s sacred wisdom and truth reaches us that has come our way before, we could be tempted to think: ‘Ah well, I know all that. I’ve heard it before. How about the next step?’ Wise ones appreciate that hearing of or reading about spiritual truths that are new to them in itself is not enough. Fresh revelations can only come to us when the ones we found before have been thoroughly understood, digested and absorbed into our consciousness. Only through living, experiencing and working with the wisdom that is coming our way can it become our spiritual property. 

It is pointless and a waste of time to merely read books and attend workshops to listen to what someone has to say, because God’s truth can only be known by feeling the response that comes from deep within our hearts. It is necessary to experience any new knowledge that is coming our way by putting it to the test in the realities of Earth life. By serving those around us and helping them to grow in wisdom and understanding, our aura fills with light and expands. Gradually, we evolve into a ray of the Highest Light. Only then are we ready for understanding the deeper mysteries of life. 

Care needs to be taken on our road there, because our auras are constantly penetrated and affected by the emanations of the people we come into contact with. In all their dealing with others wise ones bear in mind that the most important part of any encounter frequently is not what a person says to us. They know that more significant by far are the feelings one gets from someone and the vibrations they give out. Because of this mingling of the auras, coming into contact with a Master soul is beneficial, as their aura fills ours with light and purifies it. 

In our role as lightworkers and healers our auras slowly fill with ever more light and grow more beautiful, and every person we meet benefits from this. And whenever we feel and express our love for our whole world and everything that shares it with us, and we work unselfishly for the wellbeing of all, our aura expands quite naturally. 

Let’s see what happens when you join me in a prayer for the blessing and healing, guidance and protection for all those who are in danger and fear, and the ones who are weeping and mourning. May the light of the Christ Star, the highest brightest light in the whole of Creation, sustain them and Its healing power deeply penetrate their whole being to comfort and reassure them. And may the Christ light dissolve the clouds of mist and darkness that to this day surround our beloved Mother Earth.

In your imagination see how the Christ energies are flowing deep into the hearts and souls of the warmongers and troublemakers of our world. Wherever there are disturbances of any kind on the inner as well as the outer levels of life, may the Christ Spirit bring new hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life to all and bring the power of Its comforting and healing energies wherever they are needed. The Christ Spirit represents the wisdom and love of the Great Mother and the power and will of the Great Father. It is part of everything that is and therefore is familiar with the way of all things. It knows only too well our struggles and Its heart is filled with compassion and understanding for all Its children of the Earth.

 In Thee, our truly beloved Lord/Lady, Master/Mistress we place all our trust. Thanks and praise be to Thee, now and forever. Amen 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘A Matter Of Attitude’ 
[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’ 

Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear fabulous Wise One... I think you are right.. well of course you are right..lol.. about negative auras and energy.. Lately, I have been aware of my own negative energy... ha haa! That is half of the battle, right??? identify the problem.. then fix it.. sounds like a job for Hercules... like in the story of him cleaning the stables...anyway ... I enjoyed our visit today... may your energy always be a positive powerful force.. love you bunches.. have a sublime day..peace


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Prayer **For Us And Our World*

Beloved Father/Mother of all life,
I am calling on You today to ask for healing
For myself and my world.
Your Divine wisdom and power brought us all into being.
You sustain and support us every moment of every day.
Every breath I take, every morning I wake,
Every moment of every hour,
I am in You and You are in me
And I rejoice that it shall be so in all Eternity. 

Please fill my whole being with the blessing and healing power 
Of Your infinite wisdom and love.
And with the power of Your Divine thoughts,
Which once brought me into this life,
Help me to re-generate and heal my whole being.
I surrender my whole being into your loving hands
And pray that Your will shall be mine.
May Your words of healing and peace flow through me,
So I can do my share of
Blessing and healing, saving and redeeming myself
And everything that is in this life with me.

Please guide me and show me ways of
Casting out the things that are no longer of any use to me.
Mending that which is broken in me and my life.
Regenerating and renewing every cell and atom 
Of my whole being and of our whole world.
Open blocked arteries and veins.
Removing inflammations and cleanse my body of infections.
Healing damaged areas of my inner and outer being.
[Pour your heart out and tell the Highest forces everything that is troubling you.]

May the blessing and healing power of Your love 
Fill my whole being,
So that every part of me that is presently not functioning 
The right way becomes perfectly healthy
And my whole being begins to function
The way You intended it to be at the moment of my creation.

I wish to serve You and the life You have created for us 
With all my heart and mind, body and spirit and soul,
For the rest of this lifetime and throughout Eternity.
But this I can only do when my whole being has been healed.
That’s why in the name of love,
Your own sacred name,
I ask it from You.

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*About Fear*

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why? 
It is because when we become reunited 
With our Highest or God Self,
We take possession of some great privileges.

First in line is God’s omnipotence,
Which in truth is also ours. 
Although the only one who has any true power is God, 
As soon as we have learnt to walk 
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
God’s power works through us and is therefore ours.

Each one of us is a young God in the making.
When God has become our guiding light in all things,
And we follow Its advice without hesitation,
We gain access to true power,
And all manner of miracles begin to happen.

When we rediscover our true immortal nature,
Death loses its sting, for there will be no more deaths for us,
Merely transformations into different states of being. 
This knowledge is the kind of intoxication 
That has no need for wine.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Slaying The Dragon Of Fear’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

I don't fear anyone but myself Wise One... haa ha... my family says I have a death wish... I don't completely agree.. but I do realize I am self destructive... sometimes, life has very little value to me..sooo, I am not afraid of anyone but myself...lmao... todays message is very beautiful in a poetic way, and I always love spending time with you.. may you always be fearless... Dear CJ, you are a fabulous friend... peace...


----------



## Courtjester

*Gratitude For Life*

A Practice For The Aquarian Age
​ 


Spend five minutes at the beginning of each day to give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of your life, the new day, the light, love and warmth of the Sun that even in winter keeps our world from turning into a frozen wasteland. Continue by giving thanks for the air you breathe and all the things that are in your life, especially the people who are accompanying your on your pathway through life. Keep counting your blessings and be grateful for them.
 
 


Then take a moment to remind yourself that deep down on the inner level of life we are all one and that everybody wants the same and that is to be happy, to love and to be loved. 
 


Now spend a few more minutes by deeply breathing in God’s love and breathing out God’s peace. Affirm to yourself that this is what you are doing. Become aware of your own uniqueness and your very special pathway. Send loving thoughts to the Great Father/Mother of all life, who created you and to the Angels for bringing you into this life and for keeping you safe at all times. 
 


Direct your loving thoughts to those around you. Give thanks for your own life and theirs, for our planet and everything it holds in its loving embrace. Whenever you think of people with whom you have a difficult relationship,  make a special effort to send them your unconditional love and let it flow from your heart. 
 


During the day, extend this love to everyone you meet. Bearing in mind that each one of us is a child of God who carries a tiny spark of the Divine in their heart, will help you to be kind to everybody and especially to those you downright dislike. 
 


Practise this no matter what happens or what anyone does or says to you. Do it in your mind and without spoken words. This makes it particularly effective, and feel the love and appreciation your thoughts are expressing. As love is humankind’s true nature, origin and destiny, moments like these move you into close contact with God. 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Rosebud*

Even the tiniest rosebud,
 Is a flower of God’s design,
 And I cannot unfold its petals
 With these earthly hands of mine.

The secret of unfolding flowers
 Is not known to such as I.
But God opens all flowers so easily,
 Whilst in my hands they have to die.

If I cannot unfold a rosebud,
 Or anything else of God’s design,
Then how can I have the wisdom
 Of knowing this life of mine?

That’s why I trust God to lead me,
 Each moment of every day,
And look for God’s guidance
 On every step of my way.

The path that lies before me,
 You alone, Great Father/Mother, knows.
In You I trust to unfold the moments,
 Just as You do with the rose.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Flying On Eagle’s Wings*
​ 
One of the finest pieces of prose the Angels once gave to your world is Psalm 91. Although it belongs to one of the oldest parts of the Abrahamic religions’ scriptures, it has to this day lost none of its power to deeply touch and stir human hearts and souls. 

He who dwells in the protection of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.

I will say of the Lord that He is my refuge and my fortress, my God. In him will I trust.

Surely he shall deliver you from the snare of the fowler and vain gossip.

He will cover you with his feathers and under his wings you shall trust. His truth shall be your shield and buckler.

You shall not be afraid of the terror of the night, for the arrow that flies by day,
the conspiracy that spreads in darkness and the pestilence that wastes at noonday.

Though thousands shall fall at your side and ten thousand at your right hand, nothing will come near you.

Only with your eyes shall you behold the reward of the wicked. For thou, O Lord, art my trust. Thou hast established Thy habitation in the highest. 

No evil shall befall you and no plague come near your dwelling. For he shall give his Angels charge over you to keep you in all your ways. They shall bear you up in their hands, lest you dash your foot against a stone.

You shall tread upon the viper and adder and you shall trample under foot the lion and the great serpent. 

Because he has loved Me, therefore will I deliver him. I will set him on high because he has known My name. He shall call upon Me and I will answer him. I will be with him in trouble. I will deliver him and honour him. With long life will I satisfy him and show him My salvation.

This sacred text to this day is much revered and loved by humankind and is part of Jewish burial ceremonies, to bring comfort of those attending the funeral. It reassures them that not only the spirit and soul of the departed but also their own rests forever safely in My loving hands. The ones who return into the world of light, your true home, have no longer any need for hearing things of this nature. By the time their outer earthly shell has been interred or cremated, they know from their own experiences how well protected and guided you are by the Angels and Me, at all times.

While you are still spending lifetimes in the nursery classes of your evolutionary development during its earliest part, you are encouraged to take the texts of any of the scriptures of your world that come your way literally. Each can only find out through their own experiences that in spite of any promises such texts contain, none of you is ever spared any of the things they say they are protecting you against, if only you take their words literally. Irrespective of whether you as yet believe in Me and My presence or not, and whatever this may mean to you, each one of you has to take part in all aspects of your race’s earthly education. It is for good and wise reasons that sometimes you find yourself at the giving end of some of the worst and most traumatic experiences imaginable. On other occasions you will be at the receiving end. 

This process helps you to gradually grow in wisdom and understanding, until eventually you awaken into the realisation that not every word of the sacred texts of the religions of your world speaks nothing but the truth, My truth, and therefore should be taken literally. You will then know that any kind of sacred text contains it to a certain degree and you will appreciate why it had to remain hidden behind their surface words for such a long time. To your mind this does not invalidate any of the teachings the Angels once brought humankind. On the contrary, this fact makes them more precious still. And when for example a psalm tells you: ‘Only with your eyes shall you behold the reward of the wicked,’ you know that this cannot possibly mean anyone’s earthly eyes, but their inner vision and perception. 

With time your spiritual wings grow through the knowledge you are constantly gathering in the course of the many lifetimes you are spending on the Earth plane. These metaphoric wings empower you to lift your own vision as well as that of those around you above the parts of your earthly existence, which of necessity are still dreary and sad. They too will find it helpful to know that a great deal of My wisdom and truth is hidden behind the surface words of many sacred texts and you can explain to them why this has been necessary. 

To wise ones psalm ninety-one reveals with great clarity that the essence of a whole message can be true and therefore immensely precious, in spite of the fact that not every one of its words is intended be taken literally. The wise ones know that many of them were merely chosen for the sake of  poetic licence, and that this psalm in particular always had a special message to bring comfort and healing to your world. The essence of this communication from the highest levels of life always has been that, in spite of everything that may ever happen to any one of you on the earthly plane of life, the most precious and valuable aspect of your being, your spirit and soul, will forever be safe. They are part of Me and like Me eternal and immortal.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## midnightpoet

CJ, I always find your comments interesting; it seems to me that many of the current run of people who call themselves Christians seem more like the Pharisees every day, and seem to think to love God is to hate others. 

God bless

Tony


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous message.. inspirational and always exactly what I need to hear...lol.. it is uncanny how you always have the perfect message... Thank you, I adore you and love you bunches...remember me...


----------



## Courtjester

*Humankind On The Home Run *
​ 
Ever more of you have reached the final phase of your earthly development. From the cold and darkness of Earth life, you are presently returning into the loving and welcoming warmth of your true eternal home in the oneness with Me and all life. You no longer find it difficult to understand that the truth of the spoken or written words some of My messengers from the spirit world over the ages brought to you and your world, from time to time, were always written by the invisible hand and the intangible power of beauty and love of Me, the Source of your being.

But before this kind of recognition can happen to you on the Earth plane, your small lower self first has to deal with and overcome the obstacles of its existence, which to your spirit and soul feel as if they had been encased in a black box. Here the earthly self dwells in a prison that consists of the ignorance of its true nature. From this temporary state of your true being arise many false perceptions of things, misunderstandings and prejudices, which have to be shed when you reawaken into the knowledge of your true nature. The deeper your spirit and soul once descended into life in physicality and matter, the thicker the walls of this jailhouse grew. This continued until you had been cut off completely from all concerns of the spirit. The tale of ‘Jesus In The Desert’ tells you more about this phase of your evolutionary journey. 

Because in the early stages of your earthly development the mind of the small lower self has great difficulties grasping things of a more elevated nature, it finds it hard to believe that any kind of wisdom and truth could be hiding behind many of the surface words of the sacred texts of your world. That’s why St John 1:5 tells you: ‘And the light shineth in darkness, and the darkness comprehended it not.’ The darkness represents this small self with its earthly mind and its limited grasp or even complete ignorance of spiritual matters and concepts. The light is a symbolism for My Wisdom and Truth, which the earthly self begins to understand when the Divine spark within you awakens from its slumbers. You can read more about this theme in ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’. Please follow the link here or at the end of this chapter.

As soon as your understanding has increased sufficiently, you will know intuitively that messages like psalm ninety-one, which the Angels bring to you were always intended to communicate with your hearts and souls. However, this part of you can only be reached by accessing the very depths of your inner self and by opening your whole being in mind, body, spirit and soul, wide to the inflow of love that flows constantly from My heart into all life and lifeforms. Your true nature is love and when this happens to you, you have fully returned into it and you are once again in harmony with My infinite, Universal and abundant love. That is the place from which you once emerged and in truth deep down in the innermost core of your being you always have remained at one with me. This is the state to which all of you are presently returning.

It is of vital importance that you should refuse to give in to the constant chattering and battering of your earthly mind with its trivial questions, fears and negative attitudes. With a better grasp of life’s true purpose and the meaning of all events that ever took place in your life and everybody else’s you will find it increasingly easy to cultivate a steadfast faith in life’s goodness and the ultimate purpose of your individual and collective evolution. Train your mind to become steady and calm and fill your heart with love for Me and the whole of My creation and in particular for your siblings in the human family, so that My energies can flow through you into them without hindrance. For you, as My beloved child of the Earth, this is a perfectly natural happening and when it begins to happen to you, you will be astonished to discover that you no longer know weariness and dreariness of mind, body, spirit and soul. 

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light are constantly with you. They are guiding and supporting you and many of them have travelled the same road you are presently treading. They are familiar with the weakness and fatigue of your physical body that sometimes overcomes you. That’s why they now can tell you from first hand experience that it is possible to constantly renew our energies simply through your awareness of My presence in your life and your faith and trust in Me.

For the time being planet Earth still appears to be a very dark place, but its vibrations have gradually been quickening for some time. Pay no attention to those who say that your world will never be perfect. You know that My great plan of life is evolution and that therefore they are wrong. As time goes by, Mother Earth is becoming ever more etherealised. She is in the process of evolving into a planet of light and life on here in the not too distant future will be very pleasant indeed, for that is her destiny and also yours. And as I have told you many times before, each one of you is here to make their contribution towards creating a brighter and more beautiful world. 

Remind yourself frequently that you are living in a Creation of thought and that what you think affects all your actions, as well as every particle of physical matter that surrounds your inner self, much more than you can imagine at present. Know that thought power is capable of quickening your planet’s vibration, so that eventually Mother Earth will not only be spectacular to look at but also good to live upon. Unbeknown to yourselves, from the moment of humankind’s first appearance in earthly life, all of you together have been slowly but surely raising your planet’s vibrations. This will continue until every last bit of the darkness of ignorance has been dissolved.

Train your whole being to become still and peaceful. You will then notice that you are receiving ever more true impressions and feelings from the higher and highest levels of life. The greatest power that can assist you with anything you hope to achieve is Mine and that of My  messengers, the Angels, who are sent to you by My will and under My command. Never shut us out, but remain still and calm whenever are with you. In your daily lives, attend to one thing at a time quietly and serenely, as this opens your channels of communication for the inflowing of our powers. This state of peace can only be achieved through learning how to control your earthly mind and your emotions. Endeavour to control and direct them wisely, for that is the razor edge upon which all of you as My disciples have to walk. Do not suppress the world of your feelings but learn to control it instead.

As you know by now, the whole of My creation is ruled by two streams of consciousness and thought: a negative and a positive one. The power of thought is the greatest force of all life. It is far more powerful than you may at the moment be able to appreciate.  Because on the inner level all life is one and humankind is one great monad, you are always highly responsive to the mental influences of those around you. That is why during this phase of your development it is essential that you tune the transmitter/receiver station of your earthly mind into My higher and highest positive forces of love and goodwill. 

The time has come for leaving the negative things of earthly life behind and for rejecting out of hand anything and anyone who tries to drag you down. The purpose of your present existence is that you should become aware of your individuality and your own inner God-qualities. Make every effort to bring them forth in all their glory, so that they can shine and radiate the blessing and healing power of My love into your whole world. In your thoughts and with the help of your creative imagination rise into and join the spheres of light, as that makes you receptive only to the Universe’s constructive forces and My creative power.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Jesus In The Desert’ 
[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the second file to load.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Return Of The Great Mother’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Our World*

O Holy Trinity,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother and the Universal Christ.
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress of all life,
The Christ Spirit is Your only born Son/Daughter.
The spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun,
And the light of all lights,
At the top of the spiritual mountain
All of us are climbing. 

We are Your children of the Earth,
Your people and the sheep of your flock.
Heal us when we’re wounded,
Comfort us when we’re in pain,
Touch us when we’re lonely
And strengthen us when we’re weak.
May Your trusted Angels and Masters,
Guides and helpers in the world of light 
Be our shepherds who lead us safely 
Back home into the loving union with You.

Help us to know Your love,
So that we may practise and
Manifest it throughout the Earth.
And may Your Divine laws and unerring justice, 
From now on and forever,
Be the foundation of all earthly things and concerns.

Help us to believe mightily,
Hope joyfully and love Divinely.
Renew us, so that we may do our share of 
Saving and redeeming ourselves,
Each other, our world and everything in it.
May the healing power of Your love 
Fill our whole being and flow through us
Into the farthest and remotest corners of 
Your Creation, to bless all life and lifeforms,
To regenerate and restore every cell and atom 
To its normal healthy functioning.

In the name of love we ask these things.
Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Man And The Nightingale*
​ 
A man had been listening to a nightingale’s song throughout the whole of a summer’s night. He was so pleased with it that the next night he set a trap for the bird and captured it. ‘Now that I have caught thee,’ he cried, ‘thou shalt always sing to me.’

‘We nightingales never sing in cages,’ replied the bird.

‘Then I shall eat thee,’ said the man. ‘I have been told that nightingales on toast are dainty morsels.’

‘Nay, kill me not,’ said the nightingale. ‘If you let me free, I shall tell thee three things that are worth far more than my poor little body.’ 

Intrigued by this, the man released the bird. It flew to a branch of one of the surrounding trees and called from there: 

‘First: never believe a captive’s promise.
‘Second: Keep what you have. 
‘And third: Sorrow not over what is lost forever.’

With that, the nightingale flew away.
A Fable by Aesop
ca. 620-564 B.C.​ 
Recommended Listening:
​


[*=center]‘And The Birds Were Singing’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*True Friends*

True friends are always there for us.
They want nothing from us, except that we are ourselves.
We feel safe with them,
Because we can reveal the depths of our heart to them,
In goodness and badness alike. 

True friends are like the shade of a great tree in the noonday heat.
Like a home port with our country’s flag flying,
That we have reached at the end of a long journey.
They are impregnable citadels of refuge 
In the strife of existence.

When they reach out for our hand, 
Their understanding touches our heart and our soul heals.
It restores our faith in the goodness of all life,
And the presence of the Divine qualities of kindness and compassion 
Keeps our faith in human nature alive
And reassures us that it is indeed a good Universe we live in.

True friends are the antidote to despair, the elixir of hope,
And a tonic against depression that makes it easy 
To give them our friendship in return,  
Unstintingly and without reluctance.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Things That Really Matter*
​ 
I grew up in the forties and fifties and had very practical parents. My mother, God love her and rest her soul, washed aluminium foil after she cooked in it, ready for another use. She was the original recycle queen, before anyone had invented a name for this kind of thing. My father was one of those lucky ones who could put his hand to anything. Every spare moment he could find – and people worked very hard and long hours in those days, so there weren’t many of them – he used to repair or make something. 

Their marriage was good and their dreams were focused. Their best friends lived close by. I can see them now, father with a pipe in his mouth, pushing a manual lawn mower and mother with an apron round her middle, a dishcloth and a duster in her hands. And then, people knew how to fix things in those days and everything was mended from curtain rods, radios, screen doors, ovens and their doors, to every part of our clothing. Things were kept instead of thrown away.

It was a way of life that at times drove me crazy with all its fixing and renewing. For once in my life I wanted to be wasteful, because wasting things meant being affluent and knowing that there will always be some more. But then my mother died and on that clear summer’s night, in the warmth of her hospital room, I was struck by the pain of finding out that sometimes there just can’t be any more. Occasionally, that which we care about most gets worn out and goes from us, never to return. So while we have people, animals and things in our lives we treasure, we better love and care for them to the best of our ability, and try to fix things when they’re broken and to heal what has become sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses as it is for aging parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We keep them in our lives because they deserve to be kept and we are worthy of having them around. And it is good to eventually find out that,  because love is the law of life and the greatest power in the whole of Creation that nothing will ever be able to destroy, it is possible to keep some things forever. First in line are beloved parents and partners, then siblings and other relatives, as well as friends who have moved on into the world of light. Not much needs to change in any of these relationships. Don’t take my word for it. Just find a quiet space, calm the outer mind and listen deep into your heart. You may hear the following message:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no death and life is an absolute and unbroken continuity. On the inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was, and between you and me life can continue to be everything it has meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if that is what you want. And if you still yearn for me, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible before, when we both still dwelled in physicality.’

The rest of this message you can find in 
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?‘

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *The Man And The Nightingale*
> ​
> A man had been listening to a nightingale’s song throughout the whole of a summer’s night. He was so pleased with it that the next night he set a trap for the bird and captured it. ‘Now that I have caught thee,’ he cried, ‘thou shalt always sing to me.’
> 
> ‘We nightingales never sing in cages,’ replied the bird.
> 
> ‘Then I shall eat thee,’ said the man. ‘I have been told that nightingales on toast are dainty morsels.’
> 
> ‘Nay, kill me not,’ said the nightingale. ‘If you let me free, I shall tell thee three things that are worth far more than my poor little body.’
> 
> Intrigued by this, the man released the bird. It flew to a branch of one of the surrounding trees and called from there:
> 
> ‘First: never believe a captive’s promise.
> ‘Second: Keep what you have.
> ‘And third: Sorrow not over what is lost forever.’
> 
> With that, the nightingale flew away.
> A Fable by Aesop
> ca. 620-564 B.C.​
> Recommended Listening:
> ​
> 
> 
> [*=center]‘And The Birds Were Singing’
> 
> From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
> 
> * * *
> ​





CJJJJJ !!! This is so fabulous... I am sure I remember this one, I believe my Grandmother read it to me... exquisite message... Thanks for the memories my fabulous friend... Soooo nice to visit with you... May the birds always sing for your pleasure, and may you always have time to listen to their majic... love you bunches.... Peace...


----------



## Courtjester

*The World Is A Bridge*
​ 
Although we are presently walking around in physical bodies, we and everything that shares this life with us is on a pathway of evolution onto ever higher levels of consciousness. Moslem tradition tells us: ‘The world is a bridge – pass over it but do not build your house on it.’ This wisdom is believed to have come to our world through Christianity’s beloved and revered legend of the Master Jesus. Now the time has come for going one step further and saying that in truth we are residents of two worlds, the Earth plane and the world of spirit. Any spiritual wisdom and knowledge we are gaining here builds a bridge into our other world. This structure enables us to cross over safely into our other world to not only get in touch with the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers, but also with any of our loved ones who have left our present existence before us.   

Life on this planet is a place of learning and a school of mysteries. In past ages, God was considered to be the Great Mystery. To my mind, the unravelling of what and who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to is a greater mystery by far. Not for nothing has it been said: ‘Children of Earth know yourselves, and you shall know God and the Universe.’  Yet, before we can make any progress in our search, we first need to discover and unravel who and what we truly are. 

The way I understand our existence is that human souls are born into earthly life so that they may grow and mature from spiritual infancy and childhood into adulthood, however many lifetimes this may take. It is an alchemical process in which we evolve from – in the earliest stages – having to take part in and experiencing the leaden dross of the lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature. The wise higher purpose behind this exercise is that we should become familiar with them and in the course learn to reach higher and rise above them. 

This is how during each one of our lifetimes on the Earth we slowly grow in wisdom and understanding of what is right and wrong, good and evil, darkness and light. In this way we are steadily coming somewhat closer to the pure gold of being consciously aware of God’s true nature and our own. As a true child of God we then freely and generously share the special talents we have developed in the course of many lifetimes with those around us and thus doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom in earthly life. 

The most vital part of spiritually growing up and maturing into adulthood, to my mind is the realisation that every experience that ever comes our way is there for good and wise reasons. This includes the occasions when we try to return to the earthly home we once knew and discover to our greatest disappointment that there is nothing left for us there. That is a particularly poignant way of pointing out to us that our earthly background at all times is merely intended to serve as a temporary substitute for our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and true our home, the world of spirit. Their earthly counterparts are never meant to offer any one of God’s children of the Earth genuine and lasting security. This privilege is reserved for our inner reunion with our Creator. It alone can provide human souls on the Earth plane with a deep inner feeling of truly being at home and finally having reached the evolutionary level where genuine and everlasting security is ours.

All life and all worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief which many to this day seem to be holding onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, our earthly existence would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at our world and its people, one surely can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view just cannot be right. It does not make any sense to me for the simple reason that it does insufficient justice to the preciousness and holiness of all life. 

To my mind, the greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving, all-knowing and understanding wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of our Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of His/Her creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as human records exist? The question ‘Why do bad things happen to good people?’ is an essential part of this conundrum. The answer lies in the Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, to which all life is subject. This law decrees that everything in due course has to return to its Source. And that ensures that nothing in the whole of Creation, in the vastness of space and time can ever be truly lost. 

Naturally, we and our world are as much affected by this law as the rest of God’s created world. We do well when at last we learn to live in harmony with this law, as we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds. The law sees to it that whatever we send out into the Universe does return to us with the unerring ability of a boomerang. If it does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. This quite clearly puts the solution to all the problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. 

The Universal laws decree that everything in the end has to balance. The corollary of this is that if someone in their present lifetime walks the pathway of a very good person, it is quite likely that in a previous one they drew their learning from being an extremely bad person. For a good all-round education and to create the necessary balance in the greater scheme of life, during its rest in the world of light the soul is likely to choose to experience its polar opposite during their next earthly sojourn. This is how the fruits of the seeds we once sowed in our role as one of the nastiest and unpleasant people around first have to be reaped and then made good in one of our subsequent lifetimes as a goodie. That is the reason why  sometimes bad things are happening to good people in earthly life. The right way of reacting in situations like that is to forgive our trespassers and also ourselves for creating the necessity for this kind of lesson in the first place. Through the good we insist on continuing to do, regardless of the events in our life, we redeem ourselves and the balance of our spiritual account is restored.  

Everything in our world and all others is always at the highest point of their individual and collective evolution. And each one of us is the sum total of all the experiences we ever gathered in the course of innumerable lifetimes. But it is left to us individually to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the Universe. At any given moment, the only way we can understand ourselves, our inner motivations and desires and the life we are in, is from the evolutionary point we have reached. The same principle applies to all our beliefs, spiritual, religious and otherwise. We have the freedom to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how does one tell a truth from a lie? It’s really quite simple. Whenever something we read or hear is true, our inner self tells us through a resonance that rises from the innermost core of our being and says: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is true.’ 

The way I perceive this life is that we are all here together, so that we can assist each other with finding our own way back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you. All of us are in need of developing a philosophy of life that is uniquely our own, so it can sustain and support us through the inevitable ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly education. Every one of us is eventually called upon by the higher and Highest Forces in the whole of Creation, so they can act as healers and lightbringers and do their share of building the bridges that are now urgently required by the religions and belief systems that still exist in our world. Arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the things that separate humankind has been the way of the past. Our role now is to act as one of the peacemakers who are in search of and concentrating on that which we all have in common and unites us. 

And what happens when with a heart full of good intentions we try to do something good for a person and they reject it out of hand and throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for another, it will help them by shining through their aura in some mysterious way. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will come a moment when what we did comes to the receiver’s mind and then does them some good. We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the process of bringing something into being. 

Anything we send out into our world, in thought, word and deed, is a creative force that is alive and will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad and negative. That is why any kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually does return to us, though not necessarily through the same person who received our gift.

Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Magic Of Music*

I am the Great Mother of all life 
And the soul of the Universe.
Music is My voice and 
I bring the harmonies of the Heavenly Fields,
The highest levels of life, down into earthly life. 
I inspire the poets and composers of your world.
Through them I communicate with you. 

I am music, Mistress and servant alike,
Of those on the Earth plane 
And of the ones you believe to be dead.
I am the Eternal Spirit, who speaks with My help
To your world to make all of you
Weep and laugh, wonder and worship.

I tell stories of love and hate,
Of those condemned and redeemed.
I am the incense on which your prayers take wings
And fly into the heavenly spheres of life.
I am in the smoke that falls over battlefields,
Where people lie dying and are thinking of Me.
First hand they now know that there is no glory in wars, 
Merely suffering, blood and sweat, 
Dirt and suffering, pain and tears 
For themselves and others.

I rescue your earthly selves from the depths 
Of depression and despair.
I open human hearts to love.
I am present and at home 
On marriage altars and christening fonts, 
And just as much as at open graves.
Whenever one of you is called home 
Into the world of light, 
I bring comfort and healing to those left behind 
On the earthly plane.

I am the feminine aspect of the One.
I serve My masculine counterpart and I serve all life.
Kings and their servants I easily make My slaves.
 I speak to you and your world 
Through the birds of the air,
The insects in the fields,
The crash of waters on the shores of your oceans,
And the sighing of the wind in the trees.
Souls who know me can hear Me anywhere, 
Even in the clatter of wheels on city streets.

Though I Myself have no sisters or brothers,
All are my family and siblings.
I am mother and father of the best 
As well as the worst that is in you.
They are part of Me and like Me
Each one of them is an instruments of the Divine.
You are like Me and I am like you.
I am the Universal Life Force, 
Known to many of you as God. 

I am music and even during your most
Traumatic experiences I never leave you. 
I am the muse behind all works of art because
I enjoy expressing and experiencing Myself through you
I inspire your writers of poetry and prose,
As well as your composers. 
The quality of what each one of them produces
Depends on into which of My many frequencies
They tune the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds.

I have always been with all of you,
To give wings to your minds, 
Flight to your imagination
And breathe life and a touch of beauty
Into everything I touch.

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Tale Of The Two Pebbles*

*For Every Problem There Is A Solution*
​ 
Many years ago in a small Chinese village a farmer owed a large sum of money to the local moneylender, a thoroughly unpleasant man who fancied his beautiful daughter. When the farmer fell behind with his payments, the lender called in the loan and demanded that the whole remaining sum should be paid at once. As the farmer could not possibly do this, the lender proposed that if he could marry the farmer’s daughter, he would consider the debt as paid in full. 

The farmer and his daughter were so horrified that they could not accept this offer. So the cunning lender asked: ‘How about allowing providence to decide the matter for us? If I place a black pebble and a white pebble into an empty money bag, your daughter needs to pick one of them.



If she picks the black pebble, she will become my wife and your debt will be paid in full. 
If she picks the white pebble she does not need to marry me, but your debt will still be fully redeemed.  
If she refuses to pick a pebble, you have to go to jail.’  
 
The three people were standing on a pebble strewn path in the farmer’s field and whilst explaining what he had in mind, the moneylender picked two pebbles from the ground. Ah, but the girl was a sharp-eyed one, she noticed that the lender had chosen two black pebbles. Putting them into his bag, he turned to her and asked her to pick one of them.

The situation is a dire one. Imagine you are the daughter. What are you going to do? Or if you had to advise her, what would you tell her? It seems she has three options:



She refuses to take a pebble and her father goes to jail. 
She speaks up and reveals that two black pebbles are in the bag and therefore exposes the money-lender as a cheat.  
She picks one of the black pebbles and sacrifices herself to release her father from his debt and save him from imprisonment.  
 
Hesitating for a moment and listening within for her inner guidance, she knew intuitively what she had to do. She put her hand into the moneybag and drew out a pebble without actually looking at it. Seemingly sunk in thought, she fumbled with it for a moment and as if by accident dropped the stone onto the path, where it was immediately lost among the other pebbles. ‘Oh, how clumsy of me!’ she exclaimed. ‘Please, forgive me. But never mind, if you look into your bag at the remaining pebble, you will know which one I picked.’ 

As the pebble had been a black one and if the lender had been an honest man, it would have been safe to assume that the girl had chosen the white pebble. She knew that to save face, particularly important in China, the moneylender would rather die than admit his dishonesty. This is how the an apparently impossible situation as if by magic changed into a highly advantageous one. 

The tale of the two pebbles is an old one  and belongs to the realm of fables. Earlier interpretations connected it with the art of lateral thinking which, by definition is the solving of problems through an indirect and creative approach, using reasoning that is not immediately obvious and involving ideas that may not be obtainable by using only traditional step-by-step logic. In my view the pebble story has nothing to do with this kind of thinking and everything with intuitive knowledge and inner guidance. Could this perchance be what lateral thinking really is? 

Come to think of it, it seems to me that whenever we do think laterally, it is our Highest Self who makes us work in order to practise and develop the skills of our earthly minds more fully. It is doing this by guiding us step by step through the field of knowledge that is familiar to us, until in the end – for a long time unbeknown to us, with Its help – we come to some surprising conclusions that may lead us into finding some quite unique and ingenious solutions for the problem in hand. 

Be that as it may, I perceive the tale as an allegory for showing us how, with the help and the will of God and the Angels, solutions can always be found, even for the most difficult and complex problems. All we have to do is pay attention to our inner guidance, for that is the way our Highest Self communicates with us. Its protection and guidance is there for each one of us at all times, ready and waiting to be called upon. No matter how learned any small earthly self believes itself to be, genuine wisdom of the kind that appears in this tale has its origin in the wise one within. That is the only one in the whole of Creation who knows the answers to all our questions and can intuitively provide us with solutions for every one of our problems.

Therefore, let’s start each new day resting safely in the knowledge that by listening within we shall never be lost and always be finding our way. May each remaining day, week, month and year of our present lifetime be filled with positive thinking and sound decisions. And may the living God within grant all of us the intuitive wisdom that lifts our thinking above the boxes of our world.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

todays message... fabulous.. nice to think that there are  solutions for each of life's challenges, I am counting on these words of wisdom, Wise one... thank you.. may you always be blessed with the knowledge to solve life's problems and turn them into personal victories ... love you bunches, my cosmic friend... peace? ... hopefully...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Courage To Live*

O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation, 
Reach out to all who have tried and seemingly failed,
To bring them your comfort and love.
Those whose hopes have been dimmed,
And whose faith has paled,
Lift into the radiance of your Divine wisdom, I pray,
And help them to trust again.

To those who are frightened and lonely,
Feeling hurt and helpless, 
Baffled and blind, failing to understand 
Why they are in this life and falsely 
Believing that this dark and tangled earthly road 
Is all there is to their existence,
Bring them a ray of hope in the form of a friend,
Someone who understands.

Touch with the flame of Your Heavenly fire
All hope that has burned low
And rekindle the faith that has died.
Show each one of us, 
Your beloved children of the Earth,
How to walk steadfastly, 
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
Through following the guidance we receive
From the innermost core of our being, 
Where You and they dwell.

O Great White Spirit,
Show us the way,
Ever onwards, forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
Help the ones who are stumbling and falling by the wayside,
To awaken into the knowledge of their true nature
And a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of their life,
So they can begin to move among their fellow beings
With renewed love in their hearts.
Grant them the gift of enough faith and courage to try,
Whenever this becomes necessary,
All over again.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

‘We don’t need to be wise beyond our years.
All we need is to be wise beyond our fears.’

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Healing Our Relationship With Mother Earth*
​ 
Humankind’s relationship with its home planet has been crying out to be healed for a very long time. A most commendable contribution was made by Vivienne de Watteville in her travelogue ‘Speak to the Earth’, first published by Methuen in 1935. At the age of twenty-eight, Vivienne spent five months in Africa. She went with the intention of befriending and photographing the animals, instead of shooting them, which was the fashion in those days. This book is one of the most deeply moving and inspiring ones I have come across and I would like to share a few extracts from it with you here. 

In her closing paragraphs p.328-329 Vivienne has the following message from Mother Earth for humankind. Words in square brackets are my additions: ‘At the root of all our lives is a great and terrifying loneliness, from which first or last there is no escape [the only relief we can find from it lies within]. Yet, by going out [into the wilderness] to meet it halfway, one discovers that its terrors are illusory. Solitude is an ally; there is nothing to fear, for truly ‘Nature never did betray the heart that loves her’. With infinite and loving patience she reassured me over and over – with symbols brighter than words: ‘You are not a stranger walking the Earth to clutch at this friendship or that, [or] to be comforted. As surely as you will return to me at last, so surely while you live am I interwoven with every fibre [of my being with yours].

‘You are never lost or alone, so long as you can claim kinship with everything that is. You are no more alone than the river is alone or the mountains are alone or anything in the Universe, for you are part of the whole and not a single unit of nothing, aimlessly drifting. Don’t build up the walls of loneliness about your spirit. Keep flowing, so that every day you can come out and meet yourself in the sky’s reflection or the dew lying in petals or any other natural thing. Renew yourself in these things; identify yourself with them; for all is fashioned from the same material, shaped by the same inspiration and animated by the same life breath.’

‘Earth and spirit proclaim with a thousand tongues the unity of the spirit. It is not life, nor fate, nor providence that is unkind, but we ourselves who persist in dividing instead of uniting. The same love of dividing that makes us cut ourselves into fifty religious sects, all seeking one and the same Truth; or that makes for the sifting and sorting into different social layers; or divides us into different political parties; or nation versus nation. 

‘It is this same mania for dividing and separating that finally revenges itself upon the individual. Yet we are – after all – only superficially divided. Spirit will ever be like mercury, ready to run together again at the first opportunity. Nature may [seem to] be cruel contradiction – life for ever warring against life – but her ultimate message is the friendship of God. Secure in that friendship, we cannot be afraid. Life is the glorious experiment, and death the great adventure, when the mists shall at last lift long enough for us to see clearly [again].’

Page 314: ‘The Divine law, the Divine force and the Divine protection are all there, but the idea is too big for most of us to grasp. [It is like] The frog trying to give an idea of the size of a bull, and bursting with the effort. Our [earthly] minds being the size of frogs, the fear of bursting compels us to reduce everything else to the size of frogs also. It is a great simplification, but the things themselves remain the size of bulls or elephants or Himalayas, and it is only the link between them and our own vision that is needed. [The realisation that we all are spirit, and that the elephant, you and me, all things and beings are God is that link.]’

The adventures, as well as her impressions and insights Vivienne shares with us in her book are as valid, topical and poignant today, as they are sure to have been when they were written. For example on p.302: ‘Earth’s teaching [during Vivienne’s time in Africa] was always that the inevitable must be endured. It is our own fault if we suffer more than our due of pain, because we rebel against it; or dwell too much upon the thought of it.’

Page 288: ‘Returning to myself again – that circumscribed little prison – I thought: on the one hand I am nothing; on the other I am fire, strength, love itself, because I also am IT. As a single individual, [I am] less than the dust; as a part of the whole, [I am] strong as the hills and endless as the stars. Each of us is revolving like one of those spheres in space, moving at his own speed, carrying with them the atmosphere of their own thoughts and individuality. Things from without filter through, but not without some measure taking the colour of this atmosphere, or being distorted by it. To hear, see and feel them truly, it is necessary to project a part of oneself outside the mist and the hum of these revolutions, into the utter stillness of space.’

Page 319: ‘The things round me were ever trying to tell me something more, gently toppling over theory and leading me back to first principles. Not philosophy but simplicity. I missed much, for nothing is harder than to unlearn one’s preconceived ideas. [Ideally,] One should start [each day] off fresh without any. Things may be quite different from what they seem or from how we see them. As Montaingne wrote: ‘When I play with my cat to amuse her, how do I know that it is not she who is trying to amuse me?’

Charlotte Bronte was a born philosopher, if ever there was one. She was born 21. April 1816, a Sun Taurus who – by the time she wrote ‘Shirley’ had learnt her Sun sign’s main lesson, the one of ownership. For example on page 522: ‘I believe – I daily find it proved – that we can get nothing in this world worth keeping, not so much as a principle or a conviction, except out of purifying flame or through strengthening peril. We err, we fall, we are humbled; then we walk more carefully. We greedily eat and drink poison out of the gilded cup of vice or from the beggar’s wallet of avarice. We are sickened, degraded; everything good in us rebels against us; our souls rise bitterly indignant against our bodies; there is a period of civil war; if the soul has strength, it conquers and rules thereafter.’ That is as beautiful a description of the struggle between the human small earthly self and its counterpart, our Highest of God Self, as ever came my way.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Dancing With God*
​ 
Some time ago, I was meditating on the word guidance and I noticed for the first time that this word ends in ‘dance’. This reminded me that somewhere I had read that doing God’s will is a lot like dancing.

When two people try to lead, nothing feels right.  
Their movements do not flow with the music, 
And their dancing is uncomfortable and jerky.  
Yet, as soon as one person allows the other one to lead, 
Both bodies begin to flow with the music.  

By giving each other gentle cues, perhaps with a nudge to the back
Or by pressing lightly in one direction or another,
Their energies become as one and their bodies move gracefully.  
This kind of dancing requires surrender, willingness
And attentiveness for each other.  

After this reflection, returned to the word guidance.
The letter G made me think of God, and the letters u and i 
Seemed to say to me: ‘God, u and i dance.’
And so, lowering my head I asked God to lead me
And told Him/Her that I willingly trust 
That in this way I shall always be safe,
For I am now guided and protected by the Highest,
Wherever the pathway of my life may lead me.

May God’s gifts and blessings be
Upon you today and always.  
May you abide in the Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life, as It abides in you.  
May you dance with the Spirit of the Universal Christ,
The great Light of the whole of Creation,
Who is the light of all lights and the Sun behind all Suns.
May you trust Its guidance and protection
Throughout all the seasons of your life,
Now and forever. 

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

well this is fabulous my friend! lol... I am not very good at surrendering control, that takes a lot of trust... but the message and the thought is very poetic and lovely... thank you! May your day be filled  with many wonderful blessings... love you bunches CJJJ... Peace.. dance on...


----------



## Courtjester

*Growing Older*

What we value most in life,
The years may change, somehow.
What once seemed so important,
May not matter to us, now.
For over time, we learn and grow,
And find, as we’ve matured,
The things that mean the most to us
Are those that have endured.

One of the best things about growing older
Is that we learn to appreciate
The important things in life, 
Like peace of mind,
A sense of fulfilment,
And the caring of those we hold dear.

Emily Matthews

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Seasons Of Our Life*
​ 
The world around us is a mirror of what happens to us on the inner plane of life. And just like our planet in its seemingly endless succession of cycles of rebirth and death moves through the season of spring, summer, autumn and winter, our lives are subject to the same process. Old age is the human winter, but I know that every winter on all levels of life is followed by a new spring, which brings to our world the Universe’s gifts of resurrection, rebirth and renewal of all life’s forces. So I cannot say that the thought of old age disturbed me unduly. When we leave our physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true home, we are resurrected and reborn there into an existence of a different kind and new learning. What could be better?

Yet, now the winter of my life has arrived, I have to admit it has caught me a bit by surprise. What’s happened and how did I get here so fast? Where have the years and my youth gone? I remember seeing older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of me. The present season of my life was so far off that I could not imagine what it would be like. I was unprepared for the aches and pains that creep up on you with increasing age. I had not bargained for losing much of my strength and with it the ability and willingness to do the things I never got round to earlier in life. There is no way of telling how long this particular season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes for each one of us, our lives will by no means be over. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. New adventures and learning will be waiting for all of us in the world of spirit, our true home. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you. 

If you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever it is still would like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike quality and goes by amazingly fast. Do what you can today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as many seasons of life as others. That too is okay with me. Live for today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them over the years and what you will be leaving behind

Life is a gift from the Universe to everybody on the Earth plane, and the way we conduct ours can be made into our gift to those who follow in our footsteps, as well as ourselves and our world. We are here to make our stay and theirs as pleasant as we can, but living modestly and in a manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, rather contributing to the general robbing and plundering her precious resources. Wise ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be required to return to this existence, they will come as their own descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the case. 

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us, by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of humankind’s greed.

Today is the oldest I have ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings you as much as you can. Don’t forget to have some fun and be content with whatever experiences come your way. The acceptance that all of them in the final analysis serve a wise and higher purpose can turn each day into a good one. 

Live healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present existence truly belongs to any of us. Only what we are has power and value and not the things we have acquired. A happy and loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this life that is worth acquiring and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches of our spirit and soul are ours to keep, as they are the only things we are allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material possessions, but that which we scatter that reveals the quality of our character and our life.

Our physical bodies are masterpieces of precision engineering, which are part of Mother Earth and belong to her. We are responsible for them, their maintenance and wellbeing. Each one is a means of transport that takes us through one lifetime on the Earth plane. At its beginning a new one is entrusted into our care, which should be returned to the Earth at its end in as good a condition as possible. Of far greater importance however is the dweller inside these vehicles, our spirit and soul. 

The same as all other earthly things our physical bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need of repairing and eventually have to perish when they have reached the end of their usefulness. In contrast to this the indwelling spirit and soul are immortal and eternal. They move on and will never perish. The degree of consciousness they have reached at the time of leaving their outer shell behind, is imprinted into each one of its cells and atoms, which are reabsorbed into those of Mother Earth. They fully become part of her again and can then be recycled. When one of us evolves, our whole planet does the same. This is how we are helping each other move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Having patiently and lovingly put up with our ignorant and unruly human behaviour for many lifetimes, isn’t that what our planet richly deserves? 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’ 
[*=center]‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Thoughts Are Wings*

Thoughts are wings that carry us
In a way most marvellous,
Backward into memory’s maze
Or forward to the unborn days.

The mind can travel fast and far,
Reaching out to touch a star,
Breaking free from time and space,
Soaring beyond the common place.
Our spirit from the cage of mundane things
Can make its escape.
For thoughts are wings.

Patience Strong

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear fabulous CJ... sorry I have not been around my friend, but there was a sudden shocking death in my family... weird how life unfolds... I was just doing my thing, and ... out of no where--this blow.. it has been devastating.. and trust me CJ, I remember everything you have taught me about death... and life, and how everything happens like it was meant to..I am selecting on of your beautiful messages to be read at the memorial service... I will return soon... pray for me... love you....peace ??? Soon, I hope...


----------



## Courtjester

My loving thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time of departure from someone you have known and loved in this world. Rest assured that this does not have to mean the end of what has been between the two of you. When I told Aquarius about what is happening in your life at present, I received the following in response:

It is only natural that, when we are witnessing the departure of a loved one from this plane of life, the more thoughtful ones in our midst begin to ask themselves questions like: ‘What is the sense and purpose of all our coming and going in and out of this life? Where do we come from and where are we going to? What is the point of all our striving to achieve when everything is wiped out and lost at the end? Or could there be some kind of meaning behind it? If so, what?’

This is how during periods of great sorrow and sadness, especially bereavements, even the most closed off human hearts begin to open up. Small cracks appear in the emotional coat of armour we normally wear and through them God’s light, in the form of wisdom and understanding, begin to penetrate our consciousness, for it is a time when God and the Angels are drawing very close to us. And to those who are ready to receive them, they bring an increased understanding of life and its processes, in particular death. This is what all my writings are about and some of them I am sharing with you here. God and the Angels are writing them and bringing them to you – through me.

From ‘Letter To A Friend’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Power Of Thought*
​ 
From ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative force of all life. As you think, so you become and create the conditions that surround you. You are on the Earth to learn how to use your thoughts for good purposes only, for within you all is the Divine creative principle. It has the power to create the right kind of vibrations and control every cell and atom of matter. We tell you this to help you recognise the Divine urge within you that wants to know, become aware of and create a life that is free, holy, happy, healthy and joyous. This is a life in which you are rendering service to your whole world and see quite clearly the land of light. If you would like to have a better world, you have to start creating it for yourselves at this very instant in your mind. Hold the thought of the world you would like to live in continually in your mind. By refusing to allow any other ideas that would banish it from your consciousness, you raise all your own vibrations and aspirations, as well as those of your world.

‘Always put into operation the forces of construction and by the power of your thoughts release yourself from the imprisonment and darkness of the Earth. If you keep on believing that good will come and that the best is yet to appear, it surely will. Try not to let your thoughts be dragged down to an earthly level or become incarcerated on the material level of physical life. Try not to despair about the state of your world or dwell on the negative aspect of any situation. Do not be dismayed by the darkness of ignorance you witness in the people around you, but cultivate compassion for life instead. Remember that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of those already there and that the same is true for positive and good thoughts. If you train yourselves to think in good and positive ways, to see good behind all things and situations and firmly believe that this good is there, you are serving the evolutionary progress and the raising of consciousness for the whole of creation. Even the smallest contribution to this is of the greatest importance.’
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## TJ1985

Julia, you have my condolences.


----------



## Courtjester

*We Are All Christians*
​ 
There are as many names for the Great Light and its offspring, the tiny spark of Divinity in every human heart and soul, as there are religions and philosophies in our world. To Christianity this spark is known as the Christ Spirit and for simplicity’s sake, this is the name I am using throughout my writings. Bearing in mind that each one of us is a child of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son, the Universal Christ, would you agree that by definition we are all Christians? I believe that irrespective of how far any soul has thus far travelled on its evolutionary pathway, the true Kingdom of God is in every heart and soul. And it does not matter one iota which faith we have followed in any of our lifetimes or whether or not we ever set foot inside any place of worship during our present earthly sojourn. 

The Jesus legend in the gospel of St. Thomas 113 tells us: ‘His disciples said to Jesus: ‘When will the Kingdom come?’ He replied: ‘It will not come by watching for it. It will not be said: ‘Look, here!’ or ‘Look, there!’ Rather, the Father’s Kingdom is spread out upon the Earth, and people don’t see it.’ It is just because God’s Kingdom is the whole Earth and everything it contains, for a very long time humankind has been unable to find it, in spite of the fact St. Luke 17:20-21 in the Bible told us: ‘When some of the Pharisees asked Jesus when the kingdom of God would come, he answered: ‘The Kingdom of God does not come by observation. Neither will they say: ‘Behold it is there!’ For behold, the kingdom of God is within you.’ 

Thanks be to God and the Angels that by now many are aware that the Kingdom of God is here, there and everywhere and that, as all life is imbued with the life force – although unbeknown to humankind for a very long time – every part of it is sacred and holy. Every heart and soul contains, if only in seed form, the Divine spark that is all loving and all good – that is the kingdom of God. The Christ Spirit spoke and taught us and our world two thousand years ago through the legend of the Master Jesus and the miracles that were worked through him, not by him. St. John 7:16 confirms this: ‘My teaching is not my own. It comes from him who sent me.’ This same Holy one is now ready to be called upon to do the same through each and every one of us. 

The words of none of the sacred texts our world has ever known, including those of the Bhagavad Gita and the Bible, to name but two, were ever intended to be carved in stone and unchangeable. The understanding of spiritual wisdom and truth is an ever expanding and evolving dynamic force that has to keep pace with the evolution of the rest of God’s creation. All spiritual teachings render themselves obsolete and die a natural death when they resist the waves of constantly incoming fresh understanding of the esoteric wisdom that has been hidden within them since the beginnings of humankind’s time on the Earth plane. Having served their usefulness, all teachings that refuse to adapt and enlarge with time, quietly fade away until they are forgotten.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

dear cj... todays message is so beautiful and I truly enjoyed it.. thank you so much for sharing... 
I was wondering if you could suggest a favorite message that could be read at the memorial service... I cant seem to make a decision ... and I trust your wisdom absolutely... love you my fabulous friend... Thank you..


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Julia – how about the following?

*To The Ones I Love And Who Love Me:*

‘When I am gone, release me, let me go.
You and I, we both have many things to see and do.
Do not tie yourself to me in tears.
I gave to you my love and you can only guess
How much you gave to me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have shown,
But, for now it’s time for me to travel on – alone.

So, grieve a while, if grieve you must.
But not for me, only for yourself and
For the hole my passing has left in your life.
Then let your grief be comforted by trust,
And remember that it is only for a while that part we must.
Bless the memories within your heart,
And know that no love is ever lost.
Life is eternal – it goes on and on,
Not just for you and for me, but for us all.

You and I can now come closer than we have ever been;
I shall never be further away from you than a thought.
If you need me, call and I’ll be near.
Although you can neither see nor touch me,
Know that I am there.
And when you listen inside your own heart,
You are sure to feel my love too, soft and clear.

And then, one fine day –
When you must come this way –
Alone – I shall be there to greet you,
With a smile I shall welcome you home.’

Fr. Pat Lennon
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

I will be there in spirit when you are reading it. Cj

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Wise One...this.... this is what I have been searching for...how can I thank you for finding the words I needed... love you, until we visit again, remember me as I will you...


----------



## Courtjester

*And Even The Light Of The Sun*

And even the light of the Sun will fade, at the last,
And the leaves will fall, and the birds will hasten away,
And I will be left in the snow of a flowerless day,
To think of the glories of spring, and joys of a youth, long past.

Yet be silent, my heart! Do not count it a profitless thing,
To have seen the splendour of the Sun, of grass and flower!
To have lived and loved! For I hold that, to love if but for an hour,
Is better for man and woman, than endless cycles of blossoming spring.

From ‘Magdalen Walks’
Oscar Wilde

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Journey Of Many Thousands Of Miles*
​ 
Humankind’s spiritual development is a journey of exploration and discovery, which for every soul within it takes many thousands of miles -  or rather lifetimes. And then, one fine day, it begins to dawn on us that the Earth plane is not all there is to humankind’s existence and that all of us are here for a specific wise and higher purpose. We realise that Earth life is but a place of learning and a school for the earthly selves of human beings. It is a place where we are meant to develop and grow until once again we become aware of our true nature and realise that in truth we are spirit and soul and that we are merely temporarily encased in the world of matter and flesh. 

Every lifetime spent in earthly life is a journey of discovery that is designed to constantly move us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Ever more of us earthlings these days are reaching the point of their development when the time has come for staking our claim for our Divine inheritance through bringing forth from within the highest characteristics of our own Christ nature. The inner teacher, the living God within, is ready and waiting to show us how to go about the task that lies ahead for all of us: the fulfilment of  our highest potential.

The awareness of our true nature as a spark of the Divine and one of God’s children of the Earth is the first step on the road that eventually takes each one of us back into the oneness with the Source of our being. Like any expedition this journey begins with one single step and that is learning to love and appreciate ourselves and those around us as the precious, unique and irreplaceable beings we truly are. This includes the lesson of  taking better care of ourselves and our own needs, as well as those of others, than we may have done previously. 

For example, if in the past we allowed ourselves to be treated like doormats by those around us, we need to realise that strictly speaking this has not been their fault, but ours. It takes some of us a long time before we at last understand that there is such a thing as boundaries and that everybody has them. They are demarcation lines that need to be clearly defined by us towards others and also ourselves. 

We come from love and into this state of being we are presently returning. Only when we love and are thinking kind and loving thoughts and are doing loving and thoughtful things are we true to our real nature. We find ourselves in earthly life to experience love in its many different manifestations and expressions. This can only be done through actively taking part in life by constantly giving and receiving love in its simplest form that expresses itself in human kindness, friendliness and tolerance towards other. 

Loving those who love us is easy, but the real test comes in our encounters with the unloving ones. Can we love them, too? Like everything else in the whole of Creation, we are subject to Universal laws. The most important one here is the law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma and reincarnation. It decrees that every action causes a reaction and that everything has to return to its source. This ensures that the thoughts, words and actions we consciously and unconsciously project and send out into our world return to us without fail. 

The Universe in its great generosity constantly provides each one of us with sufficient opportunities for learning to love and respect ourselves as well as our space and time, as much as that of others. We are dynamic beings and therefore can only attract towards us that which we ourselves are on the inner and outer level of life. As we know by now, the world around us acts like a mirror of everything that happens within. The corollary of this is that if we want more love in our lives – the way we all do – we first have to become more loving ourselves. 

All struggles and conflicts on the outer levels of life are invariably reflections of those that are taking place inside us. Everybody is responsible for sorting their own issues and settling their own inner quarrels, as well as those in their outer lives. We have been placed in this life so we may learn how to intelligently deal with every one of our relationships and to heal those that are in need of it. This needs to be done with love in our hearts and consideration for the suffering of those who share our lives with us. The same is true when we are in search of healing for our own inner wounds.

And when we have finally had enough of being treated like a doormat, over which the whole world can trample without ever hearing a grumble from the mat, the time has come for taking heart and learning how to stand up for and assert ourselves. We ourselves have to set the boundaries and show the world in kind and loving yet determined ways, that this sort of treatment will no longer be tolerated by us. This is sure to surprise them at first, but we need to persevere and show them that we mean what we say. We have every right to do so, because spiritually and before God everybody is the same, equally loved and appreciated, and has the same rights and duties. Nobody has to put up with any old rubbish from anyone and there are no prizes for martyrdom.

And whenever we refuse to have anything to do with someone, because our intuition tells us that this person is not right for us, these reactions should not be interpreted as signs of intolerance. In truth, they are signals that we have learnt to love and respect ourselves, our time, as well as our space and its sanctity as much as that of others. Not only does everybody have the right to defend these things, it’s our duty to do so whenever the need for it arises.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

May your kind, wise heart be filled with peace and joy... love you Wise One... don't forget me...


----------



## Courtjester

*You Are Special*
​ 
Whenever the mind of our small earthly self – or someone in our environment – tries to convince us that we are a small, useless and worthless human specimen, it is good and right to take the part of our Highest or God Self and reply: ‘That’s what you think, but you are wrong. It’s not that you are lying to me. Your belief is a false one and you are merely saying such things because you do not yet understand your own true nature and the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence.’ 

The truth of the matter is that every human being in its own way is a special and unique being, who is precious beyond compare. In the entire history of the whole of Creation there has never been and never will be another being quite like me. My eyes, hands, hair, handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to me. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way I do. Nobody can paint my brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as I have for food, music, dance and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things quite the way I do and no-one can feel my feelings. And there has never been someone who laughs exactly the way I do, and what makes me laugh or cry can have quite a different effect on someone else.

Each one of us is different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth and all of are specially gifted in some way. Even if others pursue the same creative activities as mine, everybody has their own special and unique way of expressing themselves. In the course of our evolution as individuals and many lifetimes, every human soul develops its own set of abilities and it is likely that there will always be someone who is better at some things than I am and superior to me in at least one way. And this applies to each one of us. 

The Great White Spirit, our Father/Mother Creator, has provided each one of its children of the Earth with a different set of gifts and talents that have taken many lifetimes to develop. Therefore, it is important to be grateful for them. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime to take good care of them and further develop them, to the best of our ability. The whole range of that which has been bestowed upon us produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. The entire human race is like a room filled with billions of musical instruments. Listening to the symphony we are producing together, we may at times get a sneaking feeling that some of the instruments in some way sound better than ours. Do not allow yourself to be disturbed by this, as this is intentional due to the fact that every instruments is a unique creation. This ensures that no-one matches exactly anyone else’s sound. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible.

We are all tiny particles of a vast whole, and the functioning of one is as important as that of all the others for the wellbeing of the whole. Every single one of us is rare and precious in the eyes of our Creator, who holds the Great Plan of life in His/Her loving hands and designed us to be exactly the way we are. And whatever anyone imagines this being to be, even the greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we and our world cannot have appeared out of nowhere. 

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or cosmic joke. All of us are in this life so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that is the way our true Father/Mother, who loves us totally and unconditionally, wants us to be. Everybody contains the seed of perfection and the only thing anyone has to do to achieve it, is to constantly give of the best they are capable of. This is the only way ever more of our Divine qualities can gradually be brought forth from within the very core of our own being. 

Wherever we may find ourselves, we are always at the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our share of making our planet a better, happier, more peaceful and beautiful place for all its inhabitants, including ourselves. At this special time of transition from one age into another, each one of us is expected to fulfil one specific task on the Earth plane. It is a job that can only be carried out by us and which is rightfully ours is waiting to be found and worked on. For this purpose it is essential that we follow the guidance we receive from the wise one or the living God within, who at any given moment reveals its presence to us through the world of our feelings and our natural inclinations. We are in this life to dream and pursue our own dreams and not those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us – even our parents or grandparents. 

Only by never imitating others can we hope to be true to our real and Highest Self and find our special assignment. Through acting in accordance with Its will and desires, refusing to follow the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature, whilst giving of our best at all times, hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of us is meant to develop their own precious and unique set of gifts to its highest potential and full flowering.  

The whole process is a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more could anyone ask for? However, the fulfilment we are seeking on the Earth plane is not going to drop into anyone’s lap like Manna from the Heavens. Insisting on living selfishly and seeing life as an endless round of pleasure-seeking is not the way, that’s for sure. But we cannot fail when we strive to work for the good of the whole and allow ourselves to be guided by our innermost feelings, highest aspirations, hopes, ideals and dreams.

We are living in exciting times and we are on the Earth plane to learn how to reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hand of the Highest Authority and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation – nothing else is now good enough. Although some are finding this difficult, persevering is worth our while as this is our opportunity to learn once again to walk in safety and peace on our beloved planet and to evolve into one of  its healers, guardians and keepers. Hand in hand with God and the Angels, each has to make their contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms. Writing this for you is part of mine. 

Everybody eventually has to learn how to take care of the welfare of our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody and everything that shares this life with us. This is by no means entirely unselfish, because although we are presently working for future generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once again be walking amongst them in a different guise. And if that does not make every small effort we make worth while, then please tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a White Eagle Teaching from Stella Polaris December/January 2010, which came my way as a confirmation a long time after I had written the above. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God in everyday life and think of God in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate and bring God to the community in which you live. As your responsibility towards the people you serve increases, the wisdom and knowledge you will be given access to does the same. God is with each one of you and all of you are instruments and channels of the blessing and healing power of its Divine and infinite spirit.’ 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Our World Needs You*

Our world needs you,
More than you will ever know
Or presently can imagine.
Our world needs your talents
Of compassion and understanding,
And the ability of speaking and listening, 
Feeling and acting in positive and constructive ways.

You have gifts that only you can give,
In a way that you and you alone can do.
Your time for holding back is over.
For you the time has passed
For believing that you are not good, 
Ready and wise enough.
Your times are over for believing that 
You are too good, powerful, magnificent and intelligent
For anything that is required of you.

You have run out of excuses and
Have exhausted the reasons why you cannot act
In keeping with the guidance you receive
From your Highest or God Self,
The wise one and living God within.
You have reached the evolutionary point
When you need to walk your talk 
And have the courage to be the one 
You are truly meant to be.

You have risen from the dead. 
Hallelujah!
Your usual distractions no longer interest you.
Your strategies for staying small
And your resistance to the inner calling of 
Your small still voice of conscience to wake up
From your spiritual slumber has faded away.

In the great circle of life there has always been a space for you,
Since before time on the Earth plane began.
Throughout the wanderings and explorations
Of all your lifetimes up to now, 
A special task and a role have been waiting for you. 
A pair of shoes is ready which no-one else can fill,
Because they were made especially for you. 
Before you entered your present lifetime,
You agreed to wear them, 
As soon as you would be ready to step into them
And occupy your rightful place 
In the vast circle of life. 


The time for this is now 
And the Universe’s signals to you are:
Getting bored with endless time spent in
Self-absorption and self-reflection.
Your whole being is filling ever more with a great urgency 
To leave behind mundane pastimes and ordinary jobs,
For you want to get on with the work 
You really have come to do.

All this is happening inside you because 
Your Highest Self knows and is telling you 
In no uncertain terms that our world needs you,
That you have evolved sufficiently for bringing forth 
From within your Divine characteristics,
To allow your true self to shine through. 
You are ready to play the role that has been waiting for you
For so long and every moment of delay 
Widens the hole of your absence
In the great web of humankind’s earthly existence.
You are one of its essential participants.
Without you God’s Creation is incomplete.

The tool for restoring global harmony and peace
The Universe is placing into the palms of everybody’s hands.
Planetary peace cannot be attained 
Without each one of us playing their part,
And that with all our hearts, minds, bodies, spirits and souls.
No-one else can pick up the ball of destiny 
That rests in front of everyone’s feet.
And that is why I say to you:
‘Our world needs you and it does so now,
More than you will ever be able to imagine.’

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Good morning my fabulous friend... todays message is absolutely stunning... and I agree, this world needs more people like you.. may you always feel appreciated, valued, respected and loved.. as you are by me...


----------



## Courtjester

_*The Power Of Being You*_

Trust in the power of being you
And accept the responsibility for constantly striving  
To give of the highest and best that is within you, 
For that is the only way of being true to our real self. 
Don’t be distracted by those you pass, 
As you climb the spiritual mountain 
And who would like to coax you down their road.

Do not listen to the shouts of anyone ahead, 
Who thinks they know the way.
As pioneers of the Aquarian Age it is essential
That you follow your inner guidance, 
As no-one else may be required to walk 
Where you are meant to go 
And bring down to Earth 
The visions you have come to seek.

Although in earthly life you may be alone in this adventure, 
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
And there are also all others who are walking 
The pathway of earthly life with you.
Even though your hands and theirs 
May only be touching occasionally,
On the inner level all life is one and
All hearts, spirits and souls are constantly together
To experience this special lifetime
Of the glorious setting and rising of the Sun,
The death and rebirth of human consciousness.

The gift of any of our friendships will never be taken from us,
Wherever our road may take us,
Even into the world of light and Eternity.
Love alone can give any friendship
The wings for rising above our own selfish needs 
And for lifting us and our world 
Above and beyond the mundane things,
The toils and troubles, misery and suffering of earthly life
Onto the planes where the Highest and Brightest Light
Of the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, dwells.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*No-One Is Without Value*
​ 
White Eagle Monday Thought 25.3.2013:  ‘In your minds hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, so it can manifest through you and your world. Every individual human soul is of the greatest importance. The perfect expression of God through each one of you can touch countless lives. No-one is valueless. Every soul is of the utmost value because it is potentially a receiver and transmitter station, a reflector and a channel of God’s light through whom every other soul it encounters and many others unseen and unknown can be reached and illuminated. This is the message of Easter and the resurrection. May the God of love, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you and through you renew and heal humankind’s waiting heart and soul with Its breath of life.’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*Sweet Surrender*

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Asked And I Was Given*

I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn to humbly obey.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might become wise
And be able to appreciate abundance when it arrives in my life.
I asked for power, that I might be feared and praised by people.
I was given powerlessness, that I might become aware that 
The only true power belongs to God.
I asked for all the things that would help me to enjoy my life.
I was given wisdom and the ability to enjoy all things.

I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might grow in understanding
And become a better human being through bringing
Forth from deep within the highest and best qualities,
Which in those days were still slumbering inside me,
Waiting to wake up to help me evolve into 
A true daughter/son of the living God on the Earth plane.

And when my awakening came, 
I asked for Divine courage and strength,
But the lessons of my subsequent life taught me 
That these characteristics cannot be given to us by anyone,
Not even by God and the Angels.
They can only be developed by following our inner guidance 
And bringing them forth from within 
The very core of our own being.

That is how the Universe at all times meets everyone’s true needs.
It’s just that frequently this has to come about in mysterious ways,
Which we as earthlings find hard to understand.
But rest assured that each time we ask for something
We get what we truly need. 
That’s why we need to be careful what we ask for,
Because in some way our prayers are always 
Heard and replied to and that frequently 
In spite of our small earthly self’s desires.

All these things have taught me 
That my life – and everybody else’s – 
In truth is filled with the goodness and love
Of the Great Mother’s wisdom,
And that ultimately, each life is a gift and a benediction
From the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Christ Star.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’


* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Fabulous Friend...each message so beautiful.. and comforting.. I hope you are blessed with peace...seems hard to find in these troubled times... until we visit again...love you bunches..


----------



## Courtjester

*Prayer For True Wisdom*

Lord, Thou knowest better than I know myself
That I am growing older and will some day be old.
Keep me from the fatal habit
Of thinking I must say something
On every subject and on every occasion.

Release me from craving to straighten out everybody’s affairs.
Make me thoughtful, but not moody,
Helpful, but not bossy.
With my vast store of wisdom,
It seems a pity not to use it all,
But Thou knowest, Lord,
That I want a few friends left at the end.

Keep my mind free from the endless recital of details.
Give me wings to get to the point.
Seal my lips on my aches and pains.
They are increasing and the love of rehearsing them
Is becoming ever sweeter, as the years go by.
I dare not ask for grace enough to enjoy
The tales of others’ pains,
But help me to endure them with patience.

I dare not ask for improved memory,
Only for a growing humility and a lessening cocksureness,
When my memory seems to clash with that of others.
Teach me the glorious lesson
That I could be mistaken, occasionally.
Keep me reasonably sweet.
I do not want to be a Saint,
Some of them are so hard to live with,
But a sour old person is 
One of the crowning works of the devil.

Give me the ability to see good things in unexpected places,
And talents in unexpected people.
And grant me, O Lord, the gift 
Of having the grace to tell them so.
Amen

A Nun’s Prayer
From the Seventeenth Century

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Love Versus Duty*

‘Duty makes us do things well,
But love makes us do them beautifully.’

Phillips Brooks
​ 
A house remains nothing but a house until love walks through its door. It intuitively knows how to add the special extras that transform a house into a home for some very special people who are going to live in it. It’s true that money can build a charming house, but only the addition of love can transform it into a home. 

Duty can prepare an adequate packed lunch, but love decides to add a touch of kindness to it by including a small treat.

Money can provide a television set, but love needs to take charge of it and every so often say: ‘No!’ when this is required and is willing to take the flack that it invites.

Obligation sends children to bed on time, but it’s love who tucks the covers around them and with a hug and a kiss says: ‘Good night and God bless,’ even when the children have grown up and come visiting. 

Obligation can cook a meal, but love at least occasionally likes to embellish its presentation with a vase of flowers and the light of a candle.

Obligation can pour a drink, but it’s love who thinks of adding a touch of sweetness to it.

Duty may write many letters, but love adds some refreshment in the form of a joke or  a picture and closes off with a kind and loving greeting. 

Compulsion keeps a house clean and tidy, but love together with the blessings of the Highest stand a better chance of producing a healthy home for a family in which every member enjoys all-round wellbeing in mind, body, spirit and soul.

Duty is offended if its endeavours are not appreciated. Love smiles and laughs about this and then makes an extra special effort, because it knows that in truth it’s always working to serve the Highest and the joy of bringing its own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth, for all to share.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Beautiful Things*

Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and to follow its guidance,
For the answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong 
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

fabulous messages Wise One... Thank you... may you always be ruled by love, not duty... shine on my friend.. love you bunches...


----------



## Courtjester

*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation*

*The Elements*
​ 
One of Mother Earth’s most precious resources is water. Let’s take a closer look at it, the stuff with whose appearance earthly life once became possible and the first primitive lifeforms began to appear. To this day it remains one of the greatest gifts of our world. Whilst partaking in a cup of it the other day, the thought flashed through my mind: ‘Isn’t water one of Earth’s greatest wonders?’ Never before had it occurred to me that this element is a self-perpetuating one and that there must always have been the same amount of it, ever since our planet’s surface began to cool down and water formed. Therefore, it stands to reason that the water we are drinking now has been recycled millions and millions of times. In endless cycles it must have gone through every ocean, lake and river, plant, animal and human being that ever dwelled on the Earth. 

Each time the water passes through anything or anyone, a small amount of that object’s entire energy, positive as well as negative, remains in the water. Condensation is taking place at all times everywhere on the Earth, especially when the Sun is shining and on large surfaces of water. Some of it evaporates and rises as condensation into the sky. In the higher regions the Angels of the Air and of the Etheric elements are cleansing it of the negative Earth vibrations it has acquired. The water is then recharged with positive energies. 

On the higher and highest levels of life endless numbers of beings, who so far remain invisible to earthly eyes, are ceaselessly toiling for the good of our world. Let us not forgive to give thanks and praise to all of them. Thanks to them, whenever clouds form and rain begins to fall, our planet and everything on it quite literally receives a blessing. And with every drop of rain that falls we and our world are being cleansed and healed. 

Because of this process our drinking water by now must be richer than ever before. For quite some time, I have developed the habit of blessing the water I drink, giving thanks for it, as well as doing the same for whatever else I return to the Earth. Although this makes me feel a bit silly at times, I truly am grateful and wish to express my gratitude in some way. To my mind, this is as good a one as any for putting positive and loving thoughts and energies into Mother Earth, which she so desperately needs. 

Over seventy percent of our physical bodies, the vehicle for our present lifetime, consist of water and all our emotional responses to people and situations are constantly flowing through this part of our being, which is known as our emotional body and our soul. In many small ways and at any given moment, there is something we all can do for the blessing and healing of Mother Earth. Even the tiniest amount of positive energy any one of us sends forth helps to absorb and transmute a bit more of her negative energies, of which to this day there are far too many, into constructive and positive ones. I cannot think of any simpler and more effective way of beneficially influencing the human pool of consciousness. 

Reflecting on these things it dawned on me why I have always loved a rainy day, especially walking in the rain. I had often wondered why this makes me feel so good. I cannot understand people who, when they look out of the window first thing in the morning and it is raining, groan: ‘What a miserable day.’ There can be no better manner in which to spoil a day for oneself. To me, every day is a good one because it is a gift from the Highest, filled with wonder and miracles, if we but open our eyes and hearts, to perceive them. 

Rainy days to me are particularly good ones for sending our love to Mother Earth. In any case, why spoil any moment with negative thoughts and feelings by insisting that something is bad, when in truth it is quite neutral and can with the greatest of ease be turned into something special, positive and uplifting? 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the file to load.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Beauty, Wonder And Magic Of Trees*

I think that I shall never see
A poem as lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry mouth is pressed
Against the Earth’s sweet flowing breast.

A tree that looks at God all day
And lifts its leafy arms to pray.

A tree that may in summer wear
A nest of robins in its hair.

Upon whose blossom snow has lain
And who intimately lives with rain.

Poems were made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree.

Joyce Kilmer

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘In Praise Of Trees’ 
 
[*=center]‘The Birth Of An Oak Tree’  
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ 
‘The concept of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an illustration of the idea that all life on Earth is related. It has been used in mythology, religions and philosophies, as well as science. A tree of life is a motif in various world theologies, mythologies, and philosophies. It is a mystical concept that points out the interconnectedness of all life on our planet and a metaphor for the common descent of all life from the One in the evolutionary sense.’ 

From ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous poem.. one of my favorites..Thank you, may you have a joyful day...


----------



## Courtjester

And the same to you, dear Julia. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*How Great Thou Art!*
​
Our own  heart is part of the great living and loving heart of the Universe and  like the great heart, our own eternally pulsates its light into the  whole of Creation. The great heart is the intelligence of the Universe,  the Father, the masculine first principle of God. He is abstract and his  energy is the pure and invisible creative thought that once brought  each one of us into being. The Mother is the feminine second principle  through whom all worlds and its lifeforms are created.


The  third principle is the Son/Daughter, born of the Father/Mother’s love,  whose light comes alive in and animates all life the Father creates  through the Mother. The Father places a spark of the Son/Daughter into  each one of his offspring, for example you and me, so that we should  evolve and slowly grow into the conscious awareness of our own nature  and Divine origin. Before any world could be created, the Father had to  create himself a Son/Daughter, a source of light and warmth, by whom his  creations could be nurtured and maintained.

Spiritually,  ignorance is darkness and knowledge is light. The Highest experiences  itself through all Its creatures and as they slowly grow and evolve, the  spiritual light of the Universe increases. Expressed in the most simple  terms this means that God is constantly growing and evolving, the same  as we are doing. In God and also in us Father/Mother/Son and Daughter  are one and inseparable. All life, including that of the Earth, is  imbued with the vibrations of this holy Trinity. Although to this day  those of the Earth are extremely slow and dense, like a ladder they  nonetheless reach up from every human heart towards the higher and  highest levels of life into the heartmind of God. It is only because the  Earth’s vibrations are so slow that matter, the Mother, appears to be  solid to earthly eyes. In truth, every bit of it is nothing of the kind,  as any physicist will be happy enough to confirm. And to enable human  souls to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life,  their energies have to be cleansed, purified and refined. Without this  no progress is possible.

William Cullen Bryant, the  American author and poet wrote: ‘My heart is awed within me, when I  think of the great miracle that still goes on, in silence, around me –  the perpetual work of Thy Creation, finished, yet renewed forever.’  Sharing his feelings, I see our world as one great a work of art. In  spite of its size it is merely a tiny integral part of an even more  gigantic masterpiece and a labour of love, and that is the whole of  Creation and all worlds and beings contained within them. Everything  that ever has been and ever will be is created by the loving creative  thoughts and ideas of our Creator, the Great Father of all life. Through  the Great Mother, with the help of the Angels, all things come into  being. Her love and wisdom decide where and when. And the Son/Daughter,  the Sun above and beyond the Sun, gives life to and nurtures and warmth  to even the tiniest ones of its aspects.


Everything that  is still unattractive and disharmonious in our world and in us is merely  waiting to be made beautiful and harmonious, in its own sweet time.  Therefore, let no-one despise these things, for they too have meaning  and serve the higher purpose of teaching us to distinguish between  ugliness and chaos and that which is beautiful and harmonious. The words  of Judge Oliver Wendell Holmes come closer to my own perception of our  earthly existence than any other definition I have ever seen anywhere:  ‘Life is painting a picture and not doing sums.’

And  should you now ask me: ‘Why is there still so much ugliness in our  world?’ I would say: ‘Try to imagine the frustration of the Great  artist, our Creator, if His/Her work were ever to be finished and could  not be carried on, just because it had reached perfection. There would  be nothing for Him/Her to do any more and that is unthinkable, as any  creative artist is sure to confirm. The wonder and magic of evolution is  that everything will always continue to evolve and move forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, including you and me and our  world.

We are in this life to find a new understanding  and re-interpretation of the age-old concept of Gaia. Once more  humankind is becoming aware of the true nature of Mother Earth as one  vast living, breathing and feeling organism in which we, for as long as  our earthly education continues, have our existence. Like us, she has a  spirit and soul as well as a physical body. Our beautiful planet is but  one of the many spiritual and physical manifestations of the Great  Mother of all life. Our Divine Father/Mother are the nurturers and  protectors of all life in the whole of Creation, the parts that are  visible to earthly eyes as well as those which to this day are invisible  to us. All are beloved children of the Great Spirit and each one of  them is equally precious and unique.

I can never stop  marvelling at the great wisdom and the loving care with which everything  in the material world has been designed and is constantly attended to. I  once had an Ivy Canariensis hedge in my garden, one of the slowest  growing varieties whose main attraction are its leaves. To my  astonishment I noticed that no two leaves were ever quite alike and that  each one of them was indeed an individual work of art. On several  occasions I tried to find two identical leaves in size, shape and/or  markings – always in vain. Each leaf was yet another reflection of the  great love of our Creator and the uniqueness and preciousness of all  that is in the created world, including you and me.

When I  look around and see Thy great work of art and labour of love, ever  evolving to greater glory and beauty – a physical manifestation and a  reflection of Thy great wisdom, beauty and love, then indeed sings my  soul, my Saviour and God to Thee: ‘How great Thou art! How great Thou  art!’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’
 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Wise one.. my mom loved that song... she sang it alllll the time.. good memories, her voice was beautiful... thank you for todays fabulous message... knowledge is light, so may you always walk in the light my friend... love you bunches...


----------



## Courtjester

*Trust*
 Lead, kindly light and hand.
Amid the encircling gloom
Lead Thou me on,
For the night is dark
And I am far from home.
Lead Thou me on.

Keep Thou my feet.
I do not ask to see
The distant scene.
One step forward 
At a time 
That is enough for me.

It was not always thus.
I did not use to pray 
That Thou
Should lead me on.
I loved to choose for myself
And see my path.
But having grown wiser and older, 
Lead Thou me on.

I’ve had enough of garish days,
When in spite of all my fears 
Pride ruled my will.
Help me forget those years,
And lead Thou me on.

As long as Thy power 
Hath blest me,
It will surely lead me on,
O’er moor and fen,
O’er crag and torrent,
Till the night has gone.

And with the morn, 
Once more I can see 
The Angel’s faces smiling at me. 
I have always loved them
And only thought I’d lost them,
For a while.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

Each and every one of you is a unique and beautiful being, special and precious beyond compare, loved and protected far more than you will ever be able to imagine.  Regardless of what kind of lowly position in life you may at present occupy, a high and holy destiny awaits you all, so do not allow anyone to convince you that you are nothing but a miserable worm and a sinner before Me. That just is not true and regardless of what someone may say, you are nothing of the kind. As My beloved child, you are a student and a learner in the vast academy of life I designed for all of you, no more and no less.

From ‘Picking The Raisins From Each Cake’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Best Is Yet To Be*

‘Thank You, Great White Spirit,
For life, love, family, friends
And especially for knowing You.’

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation
Is waiting for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Mesafalcon

Courtjester said:


> People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
> You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!
> ​



Nah, I'll love the ones who aren't like this... thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Courtjester

*The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion*
​
Spirit  evolves in matter and matter evolves with its indwelling spirit. The  whole of Creation is constantly evolving and growing, and spiritual  wisdom and knowledge are doing the same. Through finding an ever greater  understanding of God’s true nature and our own, we are not only  assisting ourselves but also each other and our whole world to move onto  a higher level of consciousness.

Evolution has always  been the main purpose of our race’s existence on the Earth plane. Yet,  because in times gone by we were spiritually too immature to grasp the  higher esoteric meaning of God’s wisdom and truth, they had to be  presented to us in the more easily understood form of myths and legends.  This was good enough during our spiritual infancy and childhood. But,  on the threshold of another Age of Aquarius, many souls have matured  into spiritual adulthood and are therefore ready to receive God’s wisdom  and truths directly from the source of our being, the living God within  who communicates with us through our intuition.


Much  progress in our race’s understanding of the spiritual aspects of life  had been made by the time of Rudolf Steiner, 1861 – 1925, the Austrian  philosopher, social thinker, architect and esotericist. At that stage of  our race’s evolution the need had not yet arisen for becoming aware of  the full truth that had been hiding behind the Jesus legend for such a  long time. Steiner was a devout Christian, who in one of his visions saw  the Earth at the time of the crucifixion from a vantage point above our  planet. He perceived it as a ‘black spiritual void’ in the spiritual  landscape of the Cosmos. His imagination conjured up an image of how,  when Jesus died on the cross, the instant his blood touched the ground,  the Earth began to radiate spiritual light from its entire circumference  into the farthest and remotest corners of the Cosmos. Steiner believed  that from that moment onwards the physical Earth literally became the  physical body of what he called ‘The Christ’.

What a long  time it long it has taken until we and our world at last are ready to  understand the true meaning of the story of Jesus, the Christed one. In  truth, it was never intended to be more than an allegory, which is  filled with symbolisms. Grasping the esoteric meanings of God’s eternal  wisdom behind the legend’s words would take humankind another two  thousand years or so of slowly but surely moving us and our world, one  small step after another, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Until the time was right, God’s truth behind the surface  words of the tale had to remain largely unrecognised, so that in due  course they could begin to be revealed to those who refused to run with  the limited understanding of the beliefs of the herd and preferred to  get ahead of it.

As pioneers of the Aquarian, healers and  lightbringers, these people reject the concept of following old  fashioned and outdated doctrines and beliefs of the past, which can only  deter one’s own evolutionary progress as well as that of the whole of  humankind. We are always the bottom line and life leaves the choice to  us which road each individual soul wishes to walk. It is entirely up to  us whether we are content with no spiritual progress or whether we would  rather tread new paths and make discoveries that allow us to act as  wayfinders for the younger and less experienced slower souls who are  walking behind.

As Ralph Waldo Emerson once wrote: ‘Do not  go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave  a trail.’ Uncheedah, which means grandmother in Santee Sioux, adds to  this: ‘When you see a new trail or a footprint you do not know, follow  it to the point of knowing.’ In my view, the individual and collective  evolutionary progress of our world can only be ensured when sufficient  numbers of us are willing to follow the advice of these wise ones by  querying and questioning that which has been handed down to us by  previous generations.

I perceive the Jesus legend as a  re-enactment of a drama of vast Cosmic proportions of which numerous  different versions were presented to us and our world, throughout the  ages. Many to this day still believe that the tales of the Crucifixion  and the Master’s subsequent resurrection describe historical events that  really took place on the Earth plane, two thousand years ago.  Regardless of this, in truth from the beginning they were designed act  as allegories, which in the fullness of time would help ever larger  numbers of us to understand that life continues after the outer shell of  our physical body has been shed. The Master’s life is a demonstration  of how a lifetime of pure and wholesome living can assist us with the  process of gaining complete mastery and control over every aspect of our  being. It is for this reason that all religions down the ages brought  us allegories of saviours and the ensuing resurrection of their spirit  self’s final release into their eternal home. For all of us that is the  oneness with our Creator.

The crucifixion story of the  Master Jesus is no exception. It represents the Earth initiation, which  is the highest initiation every human soul eventually has to take part  in. When the indwelling spirit has finally gained complete mastery of  the atoms of its physical body, the process is complete. This is what  the Universe requires from each one of us, so that we may be allowed to  move on to lessons of a different nature on other levels of life. And  that is why, as soon as we have reached a certain evolutionary point,  there is a big change in our interests. Our earthly self, guided and  protected by our indwelling spirit and soul, then slowly but surely  starts to set itself free from the materialistic outlook of our present  plane of existence by reaching out ever more towards the concerns of the  higher and eventually the highest levels of life. This continues until  our whole being has fully and consciously been re-united with God.


The  crucifixion demonstrates how a Master soul whole-heartedly and  willingly forgives everything and everybody, especially those who have  at some stage betrayed it. Although Jesus never actually walked the  Earth with us, we are meant to follow in his, a Master’s footsteps, so  that with every passing day we become more of a master in our own right.  In particular this applies when it comes to forgiving those who  delivered us to be nailed to some kind of a cross or another. Judas  Iscariot’s betrayal of Jesus and the Master’s forgiveness is an example  of how to avoid the creation of further difficult Karma between such  souls.

We are required to deal with our opponents in the  same masterly fashion and forgive all those who ever trespassed against  us, not only in this lifetime but also in all previous ones. Even our  worst opponents, or rather especially these, have to be treated in this  manner, as this alone can set both of us free from the heavy Karmic  chains of the undesirable emotional bonds that we, in our ignorance of  Universal laws, once created with and for each other. Forgiveness that  comes directly from our hearts and souls is the only way such shackles  can be dissolved. This process is worthy of being attended to with the  greatest diligence, as it alone can eventually release us from the need  for requiring further educational lifetimes on the material plane.

Recommended Viewing:
Part 1​


[*=center]Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world: 
 Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.​


[*=center]‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’
 

Part 3​


[*=center]‘The Astrotheological Foundations of Christianity’
 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Am The I Am*

One night in dreamtime I saw the Master Jesus
Walking in solitude along a golden beach.
He looked just like the artists of our world 
Have been depicting him since the Middle Ages,
With long hair and beard, 
A flowing white robe and sandals on his feet.

‘Come with Me,’ he said.
Glad to follow his invitation, 
We walked for a while and 
All we were leaving behind were our footprints.
Across the wet sand covered in seaweeds we wandered
And over some rock pools, where I imagined 
Even the tiniest creatures would be
Thrilled by his passing.

After a pause I dared to ask timidly:
‘Who are You, Master?
‘Am I seeing you in the past,
When you walked by another sea?
Or are you showing me a future time,
When you will reappear in our world, 
To save and redeem all those who followed you,
While those who don’t have to burn in the
Eternal fires of hell?’
​ 
His reply seemed to be coming to me from the primal darkness of humankind’s first beginnings, but finally he pointed me in the direction of how each and every one of God’s children of the Earth will eventually be able to fulfil their highest potential by seeking and finding wholeness and perfection. His first words were: ‘No, my child, it’s not at all like that. *I am the* *I Am*, a representation of the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who for a long time has been communicating with you through the words of a legend. In days gone by, for wise reasons this was necessary. And so it was done with the help of a tale that became known to you and your world as the Jesus story. 

‘However, now that you have reached the Age of Aquarius, ever more of you are spiritually mature enough to understand the truth. And that truth is that I am a thoughtform who never existed on the physical plane of life. I was created by a tale that was so convincing that millions of people in earthly life in the end believed me to be a real being, who once had walked in their midst. If you are wise, as I believe you are or I would not have come to you in this way, do not hang around, procrastinate and wait for someone to come and wave a magic wand to save and redeem you. It will not happen, so get going by taking responsibility for yourself and begin with saving and redeeming yourself. The first and most important step on this road is watching carefully every one of your thoughts, words and actions. The main law of life is love and all other laws radiate out from this one. For as long as everything you think and do is in keeping with the Universal laws, God’s laws, you have nothing to worry about. 

‘Instead of pursuing selfish hopes and dreams, which in your present existence can only ever be of a temporary and passing nature, wise ones seek to work for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. They strive to enlighten humankind to release it from its dungeon of ignorance and do their share of dispersing the clouds of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that have been darkening the horizons of your world for long enough. Wise ones never forget that in truth they are serving all life and working for Eternity and that in any case, that which is good for the whole also benefits them.

‘The legend of my life and death was created by the Highest Forces of life, to prepare you for the fact that in truth each one of you is the long promised son/daughter of God, the saviour and redeemer of all humankind, who would one day appear in person on the Earth plane. This person is none other than you. The Universal laws decree that everything has to return to its source. Naturally, this also applies to thoughtforms of any kind. Each one of them eventually has to reabsorbed into the heart energy of its creator. In my case this will not be difficult, as I am the personification of love, a symbolism for the highest and noblest aspects of humankind’s nature. 

‘You assimilate me and my energies when you accept me as a thoughtform and a metaphor that describes the best part of your being. For a long time it had to remain invisible, even to your own eyes, but now the time is right for becoming aware of your Divine characteristics and taking possession of them, for they are your inheritance. It is your birthright to bring them forth by applying them in real life situations to every of your daily tasks and encounters. By taking charge of every part of your being and doing your share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth by making your world a more agreeable place for all, with the passing of time you become ever more whole and holy. Slowly but surely you evolve into a Master soul and by the end of your present lifetime you will have become a Christed one in your own right and all parts of your being shall be healed. 

‘To illustrate the various stages of this development to you has always been the true purpose and meaning of the legend of me and my life. It came into being to reveal to you your highest potential and the things each one of you too will be able to achieve in the fullness of time, as well as the wonders and miracles that are still waiting to be performed through you. The myth of me was presented to your world in the format of a picture book. In due course it would be discarded by all those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and therefore are ready to become aware of their hidden self, their very own Christ nature and its characteristics. And that is the tool which in the fullness of time will enable each one of you to fulfil their highest potential as a true daughter/son of the Highest.

‘You are co-creators with God and like our Creator, you are constantly in the process of creating something. Just the same as God, you are ultimately responsible for each one of your creations. Any writers among you, when they become aware of this, do well to consider carefully what kind of beings they wish to create for populating their stories, as each one of them in the end has to be reabsorbed into your being.’

Thou shalt know Him when He comes,
Not by any din of drums,
Nor the vantage of His airs,
Nor by anything He wears,
Neither by His crown, nor His gown.
His presence shall be known to you 
By the peace and harmony
His awakening creates in you.

Created by Anon. 
Ca. 1500
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Flying On Eagle’s Wings’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the file to load.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous message Wise One... love this... may you walk forever in peace and harmony...


----------



## Courtjester

And may you do the same, dear Julia. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*The Heavens Declare The Glory Of God*

 You ask me how I know it’s true that there is a living God,
One who rules the Universe – the sky, the sea, the Earth?
One who who holds all creatures in the hollow of His/Her hand,
One who puts infinity into one tiny grain of sand,

One who made the seasons – summer, autumn, winter and spring,
One whose flawless rhythm is contained in every created thing,
One who makes the Sun rise at the break of day,
Who gently gathers the stars and till next night puts them away.

A God whose mighty handiwork defies the skill of man,
For none of us can alter God’s great perfect Master plan.
What better evidence could there be to prove His/Her holy being
Than the wonders all around us that are ours just for the seeing?

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Absorbing Spiritual **Wisdom And Truth*
​ 
My writings have always been of an intuitive nature. The knowledge about any of the topics covered came to me through reading big books – or small ones for that matter. Every bit of the spiritual wisdom and truth I am sharing with you in my jottings has been and still is an integral part of my own healing journey of a thousand miles. The insights that are coming to me intuitively are accompanied by the learning I am gaining from my own experiences. Life itself has been, still is and forever will be my teacher. Therefore, one could say that my knowledge has quite literally grown organically on the tree of life. 

If any of the spiritual wisdom and truth we find along the way is to become our permanent soul property, it is not enough to read about it or listen to it somewhere. It can only be absorbed by us when we allow sufficient time for practising and applying it whenever possible in our daily encounters. That is the only way spiritual knowledge can sink into the deepest recesses of our consciousness and become part of our spiritual property. Once we have made it our own, it will stay with us forever. We bring it with us into every one of our future lifetimes, where it supports us and eases our way through life. Acquiring gifts of this calibre may take not just one lifetime but many. Yet, they are so valuable that they are worth every small effort we make to obtain them.

The awareness that all life, including ours, is subject to God’s laws, also known as the Universal laws, is the first and most fundamental piece of equipment everyone needs in their kitbag for the travels that eventually take each one of us back into the oneness with our Creator. The first law is love. It is followed by the law of evolution and the law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma. All subsequent laws radiate out from the first one. To my mind, without the awareness of their existence nothing on the Earth plane makes any sense at all. But as soon as the full significance of their meaning and the effects they have on our lives and that of our whole world dawns upon us, our perception of life changes completely. 

For us the pieces of the great jigsaw puzzle of life start to fall into place and suddenly everything makes a great deal of sense. And it does not take long until one grasps that everything in the whole of Creation takes place as a natural consequence of this law and that the events in our own life – as well as everybody else’s – have always been caused by our own and their desire nature. We can see for ourselves that each one of us once set the wheels in motion for anything that happened and still is taking place in our world. I believe that the grasp of this concept is the most essential key for unlocking our inner doors of understanding. Equipped with it, the whole of life begins to make sense and every single event reveals itself as being loaded special meaning and an underlying higher, wise and significant evolutionary purpose. 

In the ordinary course of events though, true enlightenment consists of a slow and steady growth of understanding, which human souls can only gain through applying their learning to their own daily lives. But there are exceptions and in any case, reaching the degree of comprehension mentioned in the previous paragraph is illumination in the truest sense of the word. Frequently more of it is found after prolonged periods of suffering and/or extreme tests of endurance. When the events lie behind us it is not unusual that our Highest Self rewards us, its small earthly counterpart, with an increased clarity of vision and understanding. In totally unexpected moments sudden flashes of insight may come to lighten our darkness and are helping us to gain a deeper understanding of the purpose and meaning of earthly life and its concerns. We may then be able see for ourselves that there really is a place for each and every one of us in the grand scheme of things and that the life that has been given to us is a good one, after all. 

There can be no doubt about it that we human souls are intrepid climbers. Guided and protected by our Highest or God Self and the Angels, including our Guardian Angel, in the course of many lifetimes every one of us slowly ascends the spiritual mountain. Many different pathways lead up this mountain, consisting of the multitude of belief systems and religions that have ever existed on the Earth plane. Although it has not always looked like it on the surface of earthly life, the ultimate aim of each one of them has always been to lead humankind back into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. In spite of the fact that friends and helpers in the world of light are constantly with us and are making sure that adequate progress is made by all of us. 

Only through the absence of something or someone can we learn to appreciate its value. That is why for a long time the small self is left to think of itself as being alone in its present existence. Thus, when sad and difficult times have to be endured by us, we believe ourselves unprotected and largely unloved by life. In our terrified state it is a great relief when we discover that, though unbeknown to us for a long time, we have always been and forever will be surrounded by groups of spirit guides. Each one of them is headed by one of the Masters of that world and the angelic hierarchy are above them, for they are in charge of all life. Altogether these beings ensure that every human soul constantly learns from its own experiences. They are seeing to it that each one of us bravely gets on with the tough job of growing from spiritual infancy into the maturity of adulthood, undeterred by the many considerable obstacles that have to be overcome on the way. 

None of us is ever forgotten or excluded from the care of these wise ones and the evolutionary plan for your race and world. To help us to develop our individuality and so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding, every human soul, before it can move on to experiencing the higher levels of life, first has to descend into matter and become familiar with the conditions of life in physicality. As we slowly evolve, the matter surrounding us does the same. Only when this part of our earthly education has been attended to sufficiently, can the long haul of our ascent out of earthly life begin. For this purpose each one of us has to move round and around the zodiac in vast cycles of experiences. Every stop in one of its signs and houses presents us with plentiful opportunities for integrating ever more of the highest qualities of that particular sign and house. 

Battered and bruised, on and on we thus march through a great many lifetimes. And at the end of each one we return to our base, the world of spirit, to rest and be restored, an then to take stock and review the progress we have made up to the present. Being part of God and as a co-creator with God, human spirits are creative and enterprising. On the whole we like excitement and soon become restless. And when we have rested long enough in our other world, a great yearning overcomes us for the splendour of returning into the loving union with God and all life. This is the goal that waits for every one of us when we reach the top of the evolutionary spiral of life. As that can only be achieved through ever more learning and growing, we venture forth, apply for another lifetime on the Earth and wait for the right moment to be born into yet another physical body that has been prepared for us by God and the Angels.

‘Every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’ is quite literally true. All human beings who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are basically on their road back into the oneness with our Creator. That is everyone’s highest potential and birthright, regardless of how high or low our standing on the social scale may presently be. The task before each one of us is an identical one. As soon as our spiritual awakening has taken place, we start on the pathway of an aspiring healer and lightbringer, first for ourselves and then also for those around us. This road takes us ever higher up the spiritual mountain of life until we have grown into a saviour and redeemer, again first of ourselves and then also for our whole world. 

Learning to work hand in hand with the Angels and our Highest Self, the living God within, is our most urgent requirement for attending to this task. This we do by frequently asking for their guidance and protection. Remember that without asking for help from the highest it cannot reach us. Our requests however enable them to come to our assistance and show us how to go about this highly sophisticated and specialised project. The further we move along this highway, the more we discover that we no longer have any need for the teachings of those who came before us, whether they have their supposed origin in legendary figures or people who really once walked the Earth. From first hand experience we are learning that our Highest Self truly does know the answers to all our questions and that it gives them to us intuitively. In-tuition = the inner teacher. When this part of our being has become our tutor, we no longer require any others. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Truth About Truth’ 
[*=center]‘What Is God?’ 
[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the third and fourth file to load.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*In Times Of Great Struggle*

When the world pushes us to our knees,
We have found the best position for praying.
Before we do, we do well to remind ourselves that
True happiness does not consist of living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
It does grow from the ability of peering 
Beyond the ends of our noses 
And the imperfections of our world,
Towards the higher purpose of life.

Only then can the perfected and beautiful self be perceived
That dwells deep within everybody’s core.
The Divine spark is in everyone and
It makes no difference whether
It is already visible in someone or not.
Even in the lowest and meanest of us earthlings 
It is merely waiting to wake up from its slumbers
And brought forth, just the way it once did in you and me.
Developing it is every human being’s
Highest potential and birthright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Prayer For Healing And Peace*
​ 
Great White Spirit, Mother/Father of all life, and You, O Christ and the Angels, we ask you to guide and protect us, today and always. Show each one of us how we can do our share of blessing and healing each other, our world and everything that is in it, including every aspect of our own being. Through a renewed understanding and wise application of Your infinite Power, Wisdom and Love may all worlds and beings in the whole of Your Creation find healing and peace.

May Your will be our will and may the blessing and healing power of Your sacred words and prayers be ours and flow through us into the consciousness of every individual human soul, the soul of our race and our world and from there into the soul of the whole of Creation. May Your loving Spirit come newly alive and be reborn in all Your children of the Earth. May Your prayers and ours join forces and harmoniously work together, so that our world once again finds peace the way it did in other golden ages of the past. 

Please guide each one of us and help us to find our way back home into the conscious awareness of our true nature. May all know that this is love, because from love we have come and to love we are now returning into the oneness with You and all life. Your power is also in us. Teach us the glorious lesson of using it with love and wisely, for the Highest good of all in this world and all other worlds, now and forever. As Your children, we ask these things from You in the name of love, Your name and also ours. 

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

courtjester is like a steamtrain rolling across the country and spreading his steam as far as wide as his engine will take him......his rails go many places and reach many people..


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Escorial. Glad to hear it. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> *In Times Of Great Struggle*
> 
> When the world pushes us to our knees,
> We have found the best position for praying.
> Before we do, we do well to remind ourselves that
> True happiness does not consist of living in a world
> Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
> It does grow from the ability of peering
> Beyond the ends of our noses
> And the imperfections of our world,
> Towards the higher purpose of life.
> 
> Only then can the perfected and beautiful self be perceived
> That dwells deep within everybody’s core.
> The Divine spark is in everyone and
> It makes no difference whether
> It is already visible in someone or not.
> Even in the lowest and meanest of us earthlings
> It is merely waiting to wake up from its slumbers
> And brought forth, just the way it once did in you and me.
> Developing it is every human being’s
> Highest potential and birthright.
> 
> Created by Anon.
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​





Love this CJ... But sometimes it is hard to see a spark of goodness when one is made blind by rage and pain.. May you never be blinded by life's cruelty's.... peace my fabulous friend.


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> courtjester is like a steamtrain rolling across the country and spreading his steam as far as wide as his engine will take him......his rails go many places and reach many people..






Well said my friend.... spoken like a true poet...


----------



## Courtjester

*What Wise Ones Do*

Shedding rays of light, in the form of wisdom 
from many different sources around our world, 
into some of the confusing aspects of human relationships.
​ 
When it comes to transforming even their most difficult relationships into friendships, especially the most fraught one of them all, the relationship with themselves, wise ones find it useful to know the things you are going to find in this article. The first one is the following recognitions. No two human pathways are ever alike and every one us is the Universe’s beloved child of the Earth and an integral part of God’s Creation. Our true nature is love and every one of us is valuable and has a right to find a measure of happiness in earthly life by loving and being loved. 

The awareness of those who still think of themselves as nothing but earthlings is in need of awakening. When their time for this has come, they too will find a better understanding of the higher purpose and meaning of their existence and why sad and difficult things from time to time have to happen to them – the same as to everybody else. As Nietzsche pointed out: ‘When you know why something is happening to you, you can endure it.’ 

Wise ones appreciate that, when two people argue does not mean they do not love each other and that, when others refuse to stand up and fight, this is a sign that they do love each other. These wise ones think it is rather childish to fall out with someone for the sake of a difference of opinion, because they know that in everything, not merely in the case of disputes, two people can be confronted with exactly the same things and situations and perceive them in totally different ways. In all their relationships, whenever a situation has been duly considered from every angle, wise ones feel intuitively that it is all right to agree to disagree with any opponent and then shake hands to re-seal the friendship. 

They are aware that it cannot be any other way because of the different earthly lessons each one of us in previous lifetimes has taken part in and those we are attending now. That is why everything in earthly life is bound to be a matter of personal perception, which can vary greatly from one person to another. This is no doubt the origin of the folk wisdom ‘One person’s meat is another one’s poison’, i.e. some things that are liked and enjoyed by one person may be distasteful to another. 

Wise ones know this and accept that it is possible for all participants in any argument to be right and wrong, at the same time, and that in truth there really is no point in quarrelling over anything. Therefore, instead of wasting their time and energy – humankind’s most precious resource on the Earth plane – on futile disputes, they prefer observing and listening to see whether anything useful can be gleaned from those who are arguing and biting each other’s heads off. They believe that with a bit of goodwill any disagreement can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each other’s views, even though they differ. 

The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict. As Nietzsche put it: ‘You have your way and I have mine. As for the right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ To my mind, heroes are those who go through their daily lives by following what their inner guidance tells them is right, even though it may not be right for anyone else. And so whenever in future you get involved in a dispute of any kind, remind yourself of the fact that two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally different ways. 

Wise ones know that maturity has more to do with what types of experiences we have behind us and what we have learned from them, than how old we are. They are aware that it isn’t always enough to be forgiven by others. As we move along on our healing journey, it does not take long until we discover that there are many times when it is necessary to forgive ourselves and that is by no means as easy as it sounds. But, as the Buddha pointed out: ‘Conquering our own lower nature is better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep in all Eternity and can never be taken from us, not by Angels or demons, Heaven or Hell.’ 

Wise ones, when reflecting on the lessons they too in past lifetimes must have battled their way through, realise that it is necessary to find forgiveness and compassion, love and affection for themselves just as much as for anybody else. As difficult as this can be at times, it is necessary and so they heed the advice of Alexander the Great: ‘Nothing is impossible for those who are willing to try.’ And when it comes to forgiving others for their trespasses, wise ones bear in mind Katie Curran Taylor words: ‘You cannot change the way someone else feels if their mind is set or their past has too much of a hold on them. Until they themselves want to change, you have to let them be. Be brave, gentle and set yourself free.’ 

They comfort themselves with the knowledge that, as Elisabeth Kübler-Ross points out: ‘The most beautiful people are those who through experiencing defeat, suffering, struggle and loss have found their way out of the depths of depression. Through this they have gained an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern for all life. Such gifts do not just happen, they can only grow inside us.’ In any case, the happiest people don’t necessarily have the best of everything. They are happier than others because they realise that life is a precious gift and their contentment grows from the ability of making the most of everything the Universe places before them.

Wise ones in general have more happiness in their lives than others because they bear in mind that things can all too easily be said and done that bring heartache and pain to others and themselves, not only for the rest of this lifetime but also beyond. They know that we earthlings are responsible for every thought, word and action, irrespective of the way we feel at any given moment, and that whatever we send out into the world unerringly finds its way back to us. These wise ones consciously guard their attitudes and thinking, feeling and behaviour patterns, so that they cannot control and run their lives for them. 

And at all times they carefully watch what they think, say and do because they share the Buddha’s opinion: ‘Words have the power to destroy and heal, and words that are true and kind can improve our world.’ Lao Tzu added to this: ‘Kindness in words creates confidence. In thinking it brings profoundness and in giving love.’ Appreciating that we are all together on the Earth to help each other, wise ones are happy to follow the Dalai Lama’s suggestion of: ‘If you can, help others. If you cannot do that, at least do not harm them.’ 

Wise ones never overlook that credentials on a wall on its own never did make anyone into a good human being. Aware of what a long time it takes to become the person we would like to be, and that this is the case for all human souls on the Earth plane, they never allow anything to stop their progress of working on themselves. And when they look back from the evolutionary point they have reached by now, it dawns on them that the people who once treated them badly were in truth their best teachers, as they were the ones who taught them how they did not wish to be. And so they do not forget to give thanks to the great wisdom of the Universe for providing them with the gift of such excellent teachers. 

Once in a while, when something or someone has upset them, even wise ones cannot help getting angry. Knowing that being wise never stopped anyone from feeling that way and that it is their good right to feel angry, just the same as everybody else. What makes a wise one stand out from less highly evolved souls is their awareness that this does not give anyone the right for being violent and cruel. That’s why they look for a creative and constructive outlet for their anger, for example through letting off steam by writing an angry article, letter or poem – to themselves. Such documents are not meant to be kept but destroyed, ideally by incineration in a quiet spot in the open air, where the anger can be blown away by the wind and go up to the Heavens with the smoke. 

Truly wise ones go one step further by asking the Air elementals to carry their negative feelings, together with every last shred of the hatred, aggression and anger that has accumulated down the ages on the Earth plane, into the temple of healing in the heart of the Highest Star and the brightest Light, the Christ Star, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. 

Another good way of getting things off their chest for wise ones is a spot of flow-writing by jotting down whatever comes into their mind. Aware that getting angry is not some kind of a shortcoming on their part, but an ordinary aspect of everyone’s character make-up, they refuse to blame their parents or other ancestors for any of their negative characteristics. They realise that each one of us alone is responsible for who and what we presently are, and that only to a certain extent our background and circumstances have influenced our development. All human beings on the Earth plane at any given time have developed the majority of their traits, good and bad ones alike, in previous lifetimes. We ourselves have brought them with us into this one. 

All of that does not stop wise ones from appreciating the love of families and friends as the most precious gift life can bestow upon any one of us. Painfully aware of the temporary nature of all human existence, they realise that each occasion could be the last time for seeing someone. That’s why they never forget to leave one of them without some kind and loving words.

A birth certificate shows that we were born.
A death certificate reveals when someone has died.
Pictures are proof that we have existed in earthly life.
But only the footprints in the hearts of those we leave behind
verify how much we conducted our life in keeping 
With God’s laws and our true nature – 
And that is love.

Knowing these things can help all aspiring wise ones to become more tolerant and loving towards everybody.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 
[*=center]‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Family Energies’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
[*=center]‘The Art Of Forgiveness’ 
 
From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Ohhh this.... This is my absolute favorite... I am truly working to become one of the "Wise Ones" you wrote about today... and it sounds completely fabulous to have that kind of spirit...This message will go in my private collection.. may you always walk in wisdom... love you bunches...


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, dear Julia. I have passed your comments on to Aquarius, who is the author of all items on this thread. Aquarius sends you the kindest regards and welcomes you most cordially to join the Club of the Wise Ones. The same applies to anybody else who might care to bond with us in this way.

Hope you’re having a good weekend. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

:angel:  Thank you CJ... I am having a fabulous weekend....Peace to the peace lovers...


----------



## Courtjester

*If I Knew*

If I knew it would be the last time
That I’d watch you fall asleep,
I’d make you as comfortable as I can
And pray to the Highest to keep you safe, forever.

If I knew it would be the last time
That I see you walk out of the door,
I would give you a hug and a kiss
And then call you back for one more.

If I knew it would be the last time
I heard your beloved voice,
I would make a recording of it,
So I could hear it whenever I wanted.

If I knew it would be the last time,
I could spare an extra minute
To stop and say: ‘I love you,’
Instead of assuming that you *know* I do.

If I knew it would be the last time
I would be there to share your day,
And I hope you still have many more,
I would not let this one slip away.

I trust there will always be tomorrow
To make up for each oversight,
And that we shall get a second chance
To make things between us just right.

That there will always be another day
To say: ‘I love you,’
And another chance
For saying: ‘Anything I can do?’

But just in case that I am wrong,
And today is all I get,
I’d like you to know how much I love you
And that I shall never forget you.

There is no promise for tomorrow for anyone,
Young or old alike,
And today may be the last chance
To hold our loved ones tight.

So instead of waiting for tomorrow,
Why not do it today?
For if tomorrow never comes,
We shall not have to regret it

That we didn’t take a bit of time
For a smile, a hug and a kiss,
And that we aren’t too busy to grant someone
What turns out to be their last wish.

So let’s hold our loved ones close today
And whisper in their ear
How much we love them
And that we shall always hold them dear.

Let’s take time to say things like: ‘I’m sorry.’
‘Please forgive me!’, ‘Thank you.’ and ‘It’s okay!’
And should tomorrow never come,
There will be no need for regrets 
About having missed a day.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This is very lovely... and poignant...all of those "If's"... Thank you wise One... May you have few regrets...


----------



## Courtjester

And I wish the very same to you, dear Julia. Cj

[video=youtube;Q3Kvu6Kgp88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Kvu6Kgp88[/video]

​


----------



## Courtjester

When you think about it, dear Julia, as every one of our experiences on the Earth plane serves a wise higher purpose, is there ever is any need for regrets? Cj


----------



## Firemajic

This is not a good day to answer your question Wise One... I am choking on my regrets.. if only...
But... I do understand what you are trying to teach me, and I appreciate..


----------



## Firemajic

Lovely Music video.... completely fabulous.. Thank you!


----------



## Courtjester

*Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?*
​ 
Each one of us is a precious and unique being, an individual in its own right and by no means some kind of a clone of our parents or other ancestors. Although we have come through this family line onto the Earth plane, we are not of them. This we did because their energies and educational requirement are compatible with and similar to ours and because Karmic links from other lifetimes connect us with each other. Yet, each has their own pathway to walk and earthly lessons to learn. Because everybody has different sequences of lifetimes with ever varying types of learning behind them, it is hardly surprising that the perception of life of each one of us is somewhat different from all others.

What makes us recognisable as human beings is not merely the outer form of our physical body, but the inner ability of thinking and making conscious decisions. It is being capable of making mistakes and learning something from every experience, so that we can do better next time we try. Through this we gradually grow in wisdom and understanding. Although during the earliest stages of our development as earthlings these aptitudes are still limited, they are there – if only in seed form. We are still human beings, i.e. a human spirit and soul who temporarily finds itself enclosed in the outer form of a physical body and in a material world, which it does not understand. 

This creature, the same as every other human being, is a spark of the Divine, a child of God who contains all characteristics of its Divine parents, though at first only in seed form. The best and the worst is in all of us. The higher and highest aspects of our nature take a long time before they can come into the foreground of our consciousness and begin to come alive and develop. Before this can happen, the lower and lowest parts of our nature have to be explored and experienced with all its consequences. 

That is how it comes about that we all view everything that is in our earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody else. There are as many variations on this theme as there are souls and that includes those who presently dwell on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds. No two people are exactly alike, not even identical twins. Although on the outside it may be hard to tell one from the other, inside they are unique beings. The Karma of no two people is identical, because we all have gone through different experiences and therefore reached a dissimilar evolutionary level. 

All of us have only one window to view our world and through which the world sees us, and that is our own. The Ascendant in our birthchart is a symbol of this window, which is coloured by the energies and qualities of the sign at its cusp. The first house is the Ascendant and describes the physical appearance of the small earthly self, its demeanour and vitality, personality and instinctive behaviour in its encounters with the outside world.

It could be said that in some way the Ascendant is the most important part of the birth chart, because it represents our outer personality and acts like a mask we show to the world. One might think of it as a window through which we view the outside world and the way this world sees us. It is the filter through which all learning experiences of our present lifetime have to pass, to enable the inner self to assimilate and digest them. Through the daily experiences of the earthly self the psyche restlessly searches for enlightenment that can only be found in a better understanding of its own nature through the people and situations that are coming its way.

The Ascendant describes the part where our earthly self meets life head-on and sometimes collides with it. When this happens, it is helpful to bear in mind that this part of our being is but a mask and as such should at all times be worn lightly. Those who identify too much with their mask, i.e. the outer personality, run the risk of forgetting who they truly are and what one fine day they are sure to be again. This true spirit and higher self, however, cannot be found by any earthlings who are as yet unaware of the existence of such a part. As ever, awareness is the key for unlocking this particular door to another aspect of human consciousness. 

Each one of the twelve Sun signs of the zodiac and the house position of our Sun in the birthchart also reflect a different attitude towards life and all it contains. Possibly the best example of this is the polar opposition of Aries and Libra. Read more about this by following the link at the end of this chapter. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after another. On every one of these journeys of exploration we first encounter the get-up-and-go Aries, where the Sun is in exaltation. Here the life force supplies us with sheer endless amounts of vim and vigour, zest for life and enthusiasm for adventuring and treading new paths and scouting out uncharted territories. 

But there eventually comes a lifetime in which we reach the polar opposite of Aries and that is Libra, where the Sun is in its fall and not much zest for life is left in us. A certain world-weariness creeps into our being and that is because our Highest Self is beginning to prepare us for our final departure from the Earth plane. We may feel an almost irresistibly strong yearning for home and mother. When in the end we can do nothing but give in to these feelings, we may find to our greatest disappointment that our earthly mother is not at all the one we have been looking for. 

Our perception of life changes most profoundly as soon as our earthly self re-awakens to its true nature. With this comes a fresh understanding of the purpose of our earthly existence, as well as the nature of all feelings of yearning. With great clarity we suddenly realise that our deepest innermost longings for home and mother were never meant to be fulfilled in earthly life. Our small self’s craving ceases with the awareness that all along we have been dreaming of going home to our true home and parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Through our attunement and reconciliation with God, our soul finds peace and healing for the deep inner wounds which the disappointments of our earthly existence once left behind in its memories. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Aries’
[*=center]‘The Sun In Libra’
[*=center]‘About Children’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

The last sentence of this beautiful message... Can that be true, Wise One???


----------



## Courtjester

Yes, dear Julia, I believe that these words are true. Aquarius would not have written them if they were not. Cj


----------



## Firemajic

I no longer sign my posts with " Peace always" .. not anymore.. I have searched for peace from my demons my entire life, and have not found it.. not in drugs or anything else... so, I was enthralled by this message... but it confirms what I have long suspected.. there will be no peace in THIS life... but hopefully.. in the next one.. Thank you my fabulous friend... love you bunches.. may your heart be comforted by that love...


----------



## Courtjester

Peace can only be found in this life on the inner level, through prayers, meditations and quiet reflections. On the outer level of the earthly plane it is almost impossible to find, apart from the odd moment here and there. By the sound of it, you have been looking for it in all the wrong places. How about trying again? And please don't forget to tell me about the results. Peace be with you, always. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Footprints In Our Hearts*

Many people walk into and out of our lives,
But only friends leave their footprints in our hearts. 

To handle ourselves we need to use our heads,
But for handling others we better use our hearts. 

Anger is only one letter short of danger. 

If someone betrays us once, it’s their fault.
If they betray us twice, it’s our fault,
Because we learnt nothing from the first experience.

Great minds discuss ideas,
Average minds discuss events,
Small minds discuss people. 

God provides all birds with their food,
but it is not thrown into their nests. 

Those who lose money sometimes lose much.
Those who lose friends lose more
And those who lose faith lose everything.

Learn from the mistakes of others.
Earth life isn’t long enough to make each one ourselves. 

The tongue weighs practically nothing.
Isn’t it sad that so few people know how to hold it?

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> Peace can only be found in this life on the inner level, through prayers, meditations and quiet reflections. On the outer level of the earthly plane it is almost impossible to find, apart from the odd moment here and there. By the sound of it, you have been looking for it in all the wrong places. How about trying again? And please don't forget to tell me about the results. Peace be with you, always. Cj





Hahaaa.... maybe I won't search for peace anymore.. maybe I will stand still and let peace find me.... and IF that happens.. of course I will tell you... love you Wise One.. Have a divine day...


----------



## Courtjester

Ah, but if you change your mind and to go in search of peace after all, only do this by going within. You are sure to find it there. Peace be with you, no matter which road you may decide to travel in the end. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants*
​ 
What a lot of pious talk there is on the Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our children and children’s children, but as always there is a great deal more to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care of our beautiful planet. After all, the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, hand in hand with God and the Angels, when the time for doing so has come, we should learn how to make our world into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for all its lifeforms. The way I perceive the matter is that this is just as necessary for us ourselves as it is for those who come through us, our children, and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. 

Let me explain. As you know by now, I do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a great many times. Each one of us is placed in earthly life to grow and evolve, in the course of many lifetimes, from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Until our earthly development is complete and we have reached this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this may take for each individual spirit and soul. Each reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some of the debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as creating new ones. In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other occasions as a man. As we move along, we make many mistakes. This too is good and right, as all the while we are learning something from our experiences, our consciousness expands and we grow a little bit more in wisdom and understanding. 

And how about this for a mind-boggling conundrum? In truth we are constantly playing the role of our own forebears and in case our curriculum requires further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we shall return as one of our own descendants. And unless we take an active part in blessing and healing our world now, in each future lifetime we shall be newly confronted with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet and left behind unchanged in previous lifetimes. 

Let’s take a moment and join those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not surprising that many are feeling the urge of finding and reconnecting with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being. They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with God. 

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor, I would like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree. When you consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind that in some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart melting with compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated, and before your ego swells with pride for having come through such an illustrious family, think of the part you must have played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves and the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on their way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a well balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that all human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Gratitude’ 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Prayer For Renewal Of Faith*

O Universal Christ, 
Light of all lights,
Star of all stars
And Sun behind the Sun 
In  the sky above us.
You are the true
Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress 
Of the whole of Creation, 
Draw us close to you.
Renew Your sacred spirit in us, 
So that through us 
Our whole world is renewed. 

We are your children. 
The whole human race is
The work of Your hands.
Every one of us is 
A sheep of Your flock.
Heal the hurt in us,
Comfort the pain in us,
Touch our loneliness.
Teach us how to change
Our weaknesses into strengths.
And may Your  
Total and unconditional love
Fill our whole being and flow through us
Into everything we come into contact with,
To bring a renewal of life
And the strengthening of the 
God-power within.

May all Your children of the Earth
Be renewed in You,
Grow stronger in faith and 
Be filled with joyful hope.
Now that You are our teacher and guide
Show each one of us how to do their share of 
Making our world an ever 
More beautiful and peaceful place
That is ruled by kindness and tolerance
Towards each other and where all
Rest safely in the knowledge of 
Your protection and love.

Hand in hand with the 
Angels and our spirit Masters and guides
We ask You to light us the way.
May Your Loving Spirit 
Fill our whole being
And enable us to 
Love You more dearly,
See You more clearly
And come closer to You
With each passing day.

We love You, as You love us, 
And we pray that it should be so
In all Eternity.

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

beautiful prayer.. thank you


----------



## Courtjester

It’s Halloween! It’s Halloween!
The moon is full and bright
And we shall see what can’t be seen
On any other night.

Skeletons and ghosts and ghouls,
Grinning goblins fighting duels,
Werewolves rising from their tombs,
Witches on their magic brooms.

In masks and gowns
We haunt the street
And knock on doors
For trick or treat.

Tonight we are
The king and queen,
For oh tonight
It’s Halloween!

Jack Prelutsky

Please click the link below and take a look at your

‘Halloween Card’

:salut:

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Karma In Families*

*Part One*
​ 
From time to time the question arises: ‘Why is our planet so over-crowded?’ I believe that this, like everything else in this world, is happening for sound and wise reasons. At the beginning of a new age, it makes a great deal of sense because in this way opportunities are created for as many souls as possible to be on the Earth plane. All of us are here to play our part in the process of one age being born from an old one. Mother Earth herself is presently going through a major transformation and for many of us this is bringing with it our own spiritual rebirth and an initiation into a higher level of existence. 

Birth is always a painful process and this one is no exception. This one too is accompanied by severe labour pains and contortions. Look around you and see for yourself how just about everybody is struggling with coming to terms with their lives, their relationship with themselves and others. I believe this is because many have brought their most ancient and difficult relationships with them into this lifetime, in the hope that finally it will be possible to find resolutions for all outstanding issues between the people involved. Wise ones, who are ready and willing to live in accordance with the demands of the new age, are not hesitating to heed the call of God and the Angels for moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Sufficient opportunities will be offered to these souls for mending and healing their relationships and through this for clearing even their most ancient Karmic debts.

For human souls on the Earth plane not much progress is possible until they become aware of their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence. With this comes a renewed understanding that all life, not only that of the Earth, is ruled by Cosmic laws. Until this time of awakening comes, human lifetimes in physicality may frequently appear as unnecessarily and pointlessly cruel, dark and threatening. The earthly self feels lost and lonely and that it has been placed in a cold and nasty world – and all for what? 

In its state of ignorance of the spiritual background of life, the pain of life’s sorrows, limitations and hardships hits the small earthly self hard and it suffers intensely. This is made worse by sneaking feelings that there is some kind of an impersonal and unloving providence, who permits bad and nasty things to happen to people and who inflicts them upon all and sundry without purpose, rhyme or reason. A certain amount of relief comes straight away when we find out about the Universal law of Karma and that because of this law a justice of a very special kind is at work in every life, and that there is a Divine justice that is so perfect and fair that it is hard to grasp by humankind’s earthly mind. 

Now that we and our world are moving onto higher levels of consciousness, ever more of us are finding a renewed understanding of spiritual background of life. However, for as long as the knowledge that is now coming our way with great abundance remains merely of the head, it cannot do us any good whatever. If we wish it to slowly sink into the deeper levels of our consciousness, so that it can become our spiritual property and ours to keep in all Eternity, we need to live our truth by constantly applying our learning to every one of our encounters in our daily lives. 

We are in this life to learn to love ourselves and each other the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. From love we have come and to love we are returning. This means that when we love, we understand and that when we understand, we find it easy to forgive. The more the awareness of our true nature increases, the easier it becomes to forgive and find compassion for our own suffering, as well as for those who once hurt and wounded us. 

Forgiveness is essential because its gets the healing process going and gradually brings peace to our soul. The knowledge that everything that ever has been in our lives was there purely to teach us something helps us to shed one of our main false beliefs and that is the notion that there is such a thing as good or bad fortune. And whether we like it or not, one way or another, we ourselves once set the wheels in motion for everything that now is in our lives. Understanding and accepting this makes forgiving something quite natural.

As for a great part of our earthly development we reincarnate one lifetime after another into the same family groups, it is hardly surprising that there is more Karma waiting to be dealt with in families than in any other aspect of life. That is why family situations can be so fraught. The saying: ‘You cannot choose your family, but you *can* choose your friends,’ is only true up to a point. If our family background was an unhappy one, as much as we may hate this thought now, re-entering Earth life in this family was our choice. Hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, a long time ago in the world of spirit, we ourselves decided that they were the people who could provide us with the lessons we most urgently needed. 

To this day, far too much suffering is constantly created in our world through family life – mine is no exception. And every bit of it, in my view, is due to a lack of understanding of the roles we are meant to play in each other’s lives. The living together of people in the close proximity of families, no matter how splendid their surroundings may be, puts enormous strain on everybody’s inner resources. In the intimacy of family situations grating on each other’s nerves is just about inevitable. Even in the most loving relationships sooner or later it is likely to develop. Statistics of divorce figures and people living on their own prove the point and speak for themselves.

Whenever we have to deal with depressed people, our aura is bombarded and invaded by their negative vibrations. If we don’t take care and protect ourselves against them, this can make us feel like they do and drag us into the abyss of depression with them. In any case, invasions of each other’s privacy and psychic space are constantly taking place within all families and I believe that psychic protection is of the essence. If you feel in need of some, please follow the link below.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘Psychic Protection’ 
 
– To be continued tomorrow. –

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Karma In Families*

*Part Two*

​As far as unresolved issues in relationships are concerned, each time we depart from this plane of life and return to our true home, the world of light, they are not left behind on the earthly plane. We are going to bring them with us into every one of our subsequent lifetimes on the Earth, until the relationship has finally been healed. This can only be done through finding resolutions for the outstanding issues. The work this requires can only be carried out in future lifetimes in earthly life. Once we have been released from the limitations of our most recent one, we become aware of who and what we are and begin to perceive things more clearly again. Personal stresses and strains no longer exist in this world and therefore cannot be worked on. And that highlights the importance of making every effort to convert all our troublesome relationships into friendships, right here and now. 

The intention behind the challenges encountered in human connections and the conflicts and tensions arising from them undoubtedly have always led to much soul growth for all concerned. But now that ever more of us are reaching spiritual maturity the Universe is placing the tools for learning how to rise above difficult situations and for doing better into the hands of those who are ready to receive them. Without getting to know the true purpose and the meaning behind our human relationships, nobody has much of a chance to make any progress on the evolutionary ladder. 

For as long as warring parties remain unaware of what is expected from them, the people involved are likely to repeat their difficult behaviour patterns. Because they have become part of their soul memories from previous lifetimes, they will be carrying these habits forward into each one of their future earthly sojourns. Until their earthly self wake up from its spiritual slumber, they can do nothing but continue to endlessly create increasingly difficult Karmic situations. They will have to be redeemed and resolved, if not during their present lifetime, then in a future one. 

As long as at least one of the participating souls in a dispute of any kind becomes aware of their true nature and takes the necessary steps to release the other one from their Karmic obligation, both souls will remain trapped onto the great wheel of Earth life. Tied to it and each other, unwittingly they will be creating ever more Karmic chains and shackles for themselves. This is the kind of yoke we have all carried with us, ever since we entered into our first relationship with another human being. 

Setting each other free is sure to be done much more successfully and rapidly when both parties in thorny relationships wake up. Wise ones who freely and willingly get to work on this formidable task are sure to find that their present lifetime offers them many opportunities for transforming even their most difficult relationships into bonds of friendship and mutual respect. By taking charge of their lives and their destiny and accepting the responsibilities this brings with it, they themselves will not only be creating possibilities for balancing the scales of justice, but also for resolving any issues that had been left unattended to in other lifetimes. 

However, without at least a degree of spiritual awareness there is little chance of achieving this goal. The key for unlocking its gates, as always, is a better understanding of what is required from us as earthlings. Our knowledge then enables us to consciously get to work on all problematic relationships. And for the wise ones who kneel themselves into this task, there eventually comes the blessed moment when the people involved are setting each other free. 

It is good to know that, as everything in the whole of Creation always has to balance, we do not only bring our difficult relationships with us but also some good and helpful ones, so they can be built upon and further strengthened. True friendships last beyond this earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and we bring them with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be part of our support system, so there is every reason for nurturing our human relationships and looking after them, right here and now. 

Aiming to transform even our most difficult and traumatic relationships into bonds of friendship and love is in our interest and to our advantage, because true love is an eternal link between two souls, who will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they meet again.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Transmutation Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘About Children’ 
[*=center]‘The Truth About Parents’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I love the thought that love is an eternal bond, one that can survive THIS life, and go on to the next life...this is a beautiful message Wise One... May you be blessed with eternal love .... and peace?? Love you bunches...


----------



## Courtjester

Kindness is a present anyone can give.
It can be as simple as a smile
Or a word of understanding.
Maybe the time it takes for chatting a while
[Or writing a letter, a text or an e-mail].

It is a gift anyone can bring.
Anyone who has a loving heart,
And at any time it’s wrapped and tied
With special warmth from deep inside.
Its beauty sets each day apart.

Sandie Stevens

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses*

*Part One*

The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC
​ 
If before God we are all the same and we all contain everything, the very best and the worst in equal measure, and if everybody is gifted in the same way, why then don’t we all know the same things? Why don’t we all think and behave the same way? To be sure, before God we are all alike and each one of us has been bestowed with the same abilities and potentialities, but initially they are present in seed form only. To become ours, they have to be worked with and developed. And we all perceive matters in different ways because everybody has reached a degree of evolutionary development that is at least slightly different from anyone else’s. This makes it possible for life on Earth to be a school in which all those present at any given time can simultaneously play the role of teacher and/or pupil for each other. Hence the need for some of us to be slightly ahead of the others.

We are children of the Universe, co-creators with God and young Gods in the making. The powers and characteristics of our Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, are also in us – the very best as well as the worst. All of them have to be explored by us, so that we may become familiar with them and make them our own. Can you see why life on Earth is such a tough and demanding school? Nothing that exists here and also in our personal lives was inflicted upon us by some ancestral curse or outside force – known or unknown. Every bit of it was created by each one of us and that without exception. 

The Universal Life Force in Its infinite wisdom and foresight helps us to bring everything our hearts truly desire into being, so that we should learn from them and through this grow in wisdom and understanding. In the course of many lifetimes each one of us can do this only with the help of our own experiences. When the lower and lowest aspects of our nature have been sufficiently explored and understood in the early grades of Earth life, the infant, toddler and adolescent classes, we are ready to leave them behind for good. We move onto the higher grades where we begin to concentrate on developing the highest and noblest aspects of our nature. In this way we slowly but surely become ever more God-like ourselves.

When one studies the lives and times of those who came before us during other phases of human evolutionary development, I believe that it is never a question of ‘Look at that. They did this, that or the other. How terrible!’ It was not ‘them’ and ‘us’. There only ever was ‘us’, for we – and by that I mean the likes of you and me – who are among the more highly evolved souls, are likely to have taken part in many of the events of bygone days. Many of those who are presently taking part in Earth life are old and experienced souls. I am one of them and it is very likely that we have taken part in some of the most ancient civilisations that ever existed on the Earth, their habits and religions, their ceremonies and rituals. In other lifetimes we took part in them, for good and evil alike, we carried our load of whatever trials and tribulations had to be endured by humankind in those days. 

Each one of us is a spark of the Divine and a child of God. And regardless of anything that happened in past lifetimes, none of us is some kind of a miserable worm or sinner, as some to this day would like us to believe human beings are. Each one of us always has been and forever will be a student in the great University of Life, no more and no less. This is an academy where every pupil is required to go in search of their own wisdom and understanding. And the motto of this educational establishment is, to paraphrase the words of Yates: ‘The lighting of a fire and not the filling of a pail.’

Whenever someone brings them a new item of spiritual wisdom and truth, wise ones refuse to stick their heads into the sand in ostrich fashion and pretend that what they are hearing is untrue and a load of nonsense. Only young and inexperienced souls behave in this manner because they are as yet unable to grasp that such a reaction does not make any part of God’s wisdom and truth go away. When these youngsters have matured into spiritual adulthood, they too will be ready to comprehend and accept the ground rules for human life on the Earth plane. They are as follows:

We are all responsible for ourselves and also our world. Whatever befalls us in our present existence was brought about by the Karma our thoughts, words and actions created in previous lifetimes. Everything that is in our world now was brought about by all of us together. We are all accountable for its present state and therefore expected to do our share of putting things right again and doing our best to make Mother Earth a more peaceful and harmonious place for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace. Every right brings with it a duty and for every lifetime we are allowed to spend here we are under the moral obligation of looking after and caring for our planet. This enables us to make amends for all kinds of damage we have done to it, as a gesture of thanks to Mother Earth for enduring our presence, for sharing her abundance with us and the hospitality we enjoyed in the course of every one of our lifetimes with her. 

– To be continued tomorrow –

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses*

*Part Two*
​ 
When it comes to the things, people and conditions that are causing us most trouble and heartache in this life, there is no point looking for scapegoats and blaming others. For as long as our hearts and minds are closed to the truth of our existence and the debts we owe everywhere in this life, we shall get nowhere. Looking for the cause of our problems in those around us is a futile exercise that gets us nowhere. All it can hope to achieve is to stop us from making the evolutionary progress that the potentially is the birthright of all God’s children of the Earth.

This applies particularly to the set of parents and siblings the Universe in its great wisdom has provided us with. They were carefully chosen by the wise ones in charge of us in the world of light, long before we emerged into our present lifetime. The choice fell on these people because on the one hand they were willing to play this role and on the other their energies, as well as the energies of the environment we were born into, were compatible with the early requirements of our present lifetime. Besides, up to a certain point their life lessons are similar to ours. Even if we have come through a long family line of alcoholics, depressives or people who are suffering from any other kind of affliction, this is true. 

Let no-one run away with any kind of illusions about the connections everyone has with their forebears. They are not responsible for the way we are and what is in our lives. We alone carry the full responsibility, not only for every one of our character traces but also for our affliction, be they of a mental, physical or spiritual nature. Although it often seems as if certain things had been inherited from those who came before us, agreeable and disagreeable characteristics, difficulties and limitations, but also gifts and talents, rest assured that every bit of it has been our own doing. No-one other than us should be blamed or take credit for anything, because in truth all of it was brought into being by us in previous lifetimes.

If the things we have in common with those who came before us show up in our genes, this is necessary because otherwise we could not have come through exactly the right set of parents, ours. They did agree, a long time ago in the world of spirit, to be there for us and do their best to help us, in their own inimitable way – sometimes in a positive manner and sometimes in a negative one – to take possession of our strengths, to be reinforced some more, and to convert our weaknesses into strengths. In order to work with the positive and negative character traits we have brought with us from other lifetimes, it is necessary to be utterly honest with ourselves and establish where exactly they lie. 

There will then no longer be any need for us to fool ourselves by making up excuses like ‘Ah yes, you see I can’t help myself. I am this way because my Father and Mother, Granddad and Grandma and so forth made everybody’s life a misery with their violent temper/drinking problem/gambling/being a manic depressive/squandering their resources and acting the spendthrift etc. – the list is endless. Because of the teaching effect these things have on each new generation that appears, the negative characteristics frequently seem to jump a generation. But then, so it seems to everybody’s chagrin, they reappear in someone’s grandchildren or great-grandchildren. For as long as we are unaware of how the processes of life work and affect each one of us, if we remained unaffected we could be asking ourselves: ‘Why should this, that or the other be reflected in my children or grandchildren when I most certainly don’t have it?’

For as long as residues of difficult behaviour patterns remain in our own subconscious, they will manifest themselves time and again in the conduct of those around us. And it may take a long time until we finally realise that the world around us is like a mirror, which the Universe constantly holds in front of everybody’s eyes. And even if we are unable to recognise the challenging aspects of someone else’s personality in our own hidden selves, we can rely on it that they are there. If they were not, there would be no need for drawing this kind of experience towards us. What’s more, unless the issues involved are bravely and honestly tackled in this lifetime, we shall continue to take them with us into all subsequent ones until that particular negative aspect has finally been changed into a positive one. To get rid of all unfavourable character traits for good, they first have to be accepted by us. This moves them into our conscious awareness, from where they can then be released. 

Until this has happened they will continue to bother us and the mirror will be held to our face through the actions of those around us. This is by no means intended to be some kind of punishment. It is the Universe’s way of trying to provide all human souls on the Earth plane with as many opportunities as possible for cleansing their consciousness of every trace of their lower earthly nature. When the characteristics that once used to disturb us deeply in others have been released from our own consciousness, they no longer unduly upset or hurt when we find them in the mannerisms of others. We can then shrug our shoulders and accept them as part of life’s rich pattern and someone else’s learning experience, which fortunately no longer is ours. Smilingly, though not smugly I hope, we shall watch them and say to ourselves: ‘Ah yes! Thanks be to God and the Angels that it’s their task now to work on this, their lesson and responsibility, not mine.’ 

If someone allows us and is willing to listen, we could try to share our learning with them, in the hope that it may also help them to work on overcoming their inner obstacles. Our family members are as much part of our Karma as we are of theirs and the problems we created for ourselves and each other in previous lifetimes are the lessons that have to be tackled in this one, by them and us, individually and together. Like powerful emotional magnets Karmic ties draw human souls into each other’s orbit, time and again. There will be no parting of the ways until all involved have learnt their lessons and solutions have been found for every one of the outstanding issues. They are likely to have kept us welded together like cast-iron chains over many lifetimes. 

The only way of breaking these shackles – or rather dissolving them – is through finding compassion, love and forgiveness first for ourselves and our own suffering, and then also for those who trespassed against us. These things grow quite naturally when one finally grasps the truth about the spiritual background of life, and why the Karmic reasons for every one of the afflictions that have ever befallen us, in this lifetime and all others, for wise educational reasons had to remain hidden there for such a long time. This healing process alone can finally bring the otherwise endless repetition of the Karmic cycles to its natural conclusion. It was our Karmic debts that kept us firmly fastened to the wheel of Earth life, where one lifetime after another we found ourselves either at the giving or the receiving end of any one of the life lessons that have to be undertaken by all human spirits and their souls.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 



[*=center]‘The Buck Stops Here!’ 
[*=center]‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’ 
[*=center]‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’ 
[*=center]‘Saturn – The Wisdom Of The Great Mother’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Be-Attitudes** For The Aquarian Age*

Blessed are those who can see the funny side of things,
Refuse to take themselves too seriously
And laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their lives will be filled with smiles and laughter.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the ends of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

Blessed are those who can smile in adversity and forget to frown,
For the light of the Highest Star lights their path.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who take responsibility for their mistakes
And learn from them, instead of looking for
Scapegoats and someone to blame,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when it is better 
To shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the needs of others
And do not think of themselves first,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And approach large issues sensibly and peacefully,
For they shall climb high on the evolutionary ladder of life.

Blessed are those who send good, kind and loving
Thoughts, words and actions only into life
Without expecting anything in return,
For nothing but their own goodness
Shall return to them in the fullness of time. 

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For this is how they reveal that they 
Are already dwelling in the presence of 
The Great Light that unites us all.

Blessed are those who look for the good 
In all people and situations, 
For they are on the upwards winding spiral of life,
While those who focus on the negative aspects
Are sucked ever deeper on the downwards spiral
Of depression and thinking about routes of escape 
From earthly life that ultimately lead to suicide. 

Blessed are those who recognise Me, the living God within, 
In everything that is, including themselves,
For they have gained access to My unconditional and total,
Everlasting wisdom and truth, 
Light and love.

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that still appear to be
Negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To the people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not humankind’s, 
All wrongs will be righted, 
Crooked corners be straightened 
And ugly things made beautiful,
They are doing their share 
Of creating a more beautiful and peaceful 
World for all.

Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
These wise ones focus on that which is 
Positive, good and beautiful on the Earth.
They never cease to wonder 
About how much of it there is already,
And they will never know how much closer 
To My loving heart they are than they can imagine. 

Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Families And Their Energies*
​ 
The energies of all family groups are made up of the energies that in some way are present in every one of its members. This may not be obvious from individual birthcharts but numerology usually reveals more of the hidden factors when one examines the dates of birth, the destiny numbers and the names of those involved. Why should this be so? It is because we are magnetic beings and everything in the whole of Creation is an attraction of energies. It is because of this that like can only attract like into its orbit. The result of this is that in all our group efforts, and especially in families, the same energies are at work and the need for similar life lessons draws those involved together, one lifetime after another. 

The world around us is a manifestation of what is inside us. It acts like a mirror that on the outer level of Earth life, including in all our own daily encounters, constantly reflects what is happening within. Before we sit in judgement over anyone’s character, we do well to remind ourselves that we all contain everything, the very best as well as the worst. Any character traces – good and bad alike – that are openly displayed by one human being are therefore also in us. Each time we have to endure human unpleasantness and, failing to recognise the same in ourselves, get hold of yourself. 

Before you think smugly: ‘Thank God I am not like that!’ consider that there is every likelihood that the characteristics displayed by the other one are slumbering invisibly and tucked away – not at all safely – from our own view in our subconscious. As even from there they are quite capable of bringing suffering and pain into our lives, it is well worth our while to regularly spend a moment or two before the mirror of our world. Gaze deeply and with utter honesty into it and see what you can find. As you may imagine, there is a great deal more to this theme. You can read on about it by following the links at the end of this chapter. 

I cannot think of any better example for demonstrating how the family energies express themselves in our lives than telling you about m friend Eugene’s experiences. He and his parents show quite clearly how they manifest themselves and can be recognised in every member of a family circle, even though one or the other sign may not be highlighted in the birthcharts of each one. Eugene is a Sagittarian and his parents are both Virgos, which means that his family is strongly under the influence of the energies of these two signs. Eugene once told me that his father loves to play practical jokes on people and wanted to find out whether Virgos are known for their outstanding sense of humour. That, however, is by no means one of the best features of Virgo. On the contrary, some Virgos may show a distinct lack of humour. So, what could be at work in Eugene’s father? 

To establish his family’s energies it would be necessary to investigate his parent’s charts to find out the positioning of their Ascendants, Sun in houses and their Moon in signs and houses. It would be interesting to find out whether Sagittarius is strongly configured in the parent’s birthcharts, for example by their Ascendants in Sagittarius and/or their Suns and Moons in the ninth house, the natural domain of this sign. Without having access to Eugene’s birthchart as well as those of this other family members, let’s try to figure out where the Virgo energies are showing up. 

Even if they were not highlighted in Eugene’s chart, it’s really quite simple. His name reveals a natural inclination towards Virgo and Sagittarius. Numerologically, the 5 represents Mercury, the ruler of Gemini and Virgo. The name Eugene contains it four times, three times as the vowel ‘e’ and once as the consonant ‘n’. Vowels represent the name owner’s soul vibration and the consonants their outer earthly personality. The letter ‘u’ is a number 3, ruled by Jupiter, the planetary ruler of Sagittarius. The ‘g’ is a 7, ruled by Neptune, one of the planetary co-rulers, with Jupiter, of Pisces. Add the 5 from the ‘n’ and the 7 from the ‘g’ on the personality together = 12. Take this us one step further 1 = the Sun, ruler of Leo. 2 = the Moon ruler of Cancer. 1+2 = 3 = Sagittarius. Can you see how the strong influence of Virgo and Sagittarius reveals itself, even though we are merely considering the name Eugene?

Discovering how the family energies reveal themselves in all its members may take a bit of detective work, but if you can be bothered you will be delighted by the results, of that I am sure. For example, if our father and/or mother were Sun Scorpios or Taureans, although these signs may not be highlighted in our own chart and those of our siblings, the Scorpio and Taurus energies would still form an important part of our general make-up. The reason why we could be born into this family in the first place is for three reasons: 1) Our energies are compatible with theirs. 2) We already shared certain character traces with them, long before we came into our present lifetime. 3) Their present life lessons are similar to ours. 

Had this not been the case, there would have been no point in coming through this particular set of parents. In truth children do not inherit a great deal from their parents and that is because we are not *of* our parents, we merely come *through* them. None of our characteristics were handed down to us by anyone. We ourselves developed each one of them – good, bad and indifferent alike – in previous lifetimes. We are responsible for them and everything else that is in our lives, especially for our character and behaviour. 

In case you are still puzzling about Eugene’s father’s love of practical jokes, let’s see how they fit into the picture. The Fire signs love excitement and having fun. To see this demonstrated in real life situations, stand before a fire and watch it for a while. Look at the way it’s enjoying itself and while you are about it, can you also see how quickly it can get out of hand? The Earth signs, on the whole, have a more practical, down-to-Earth and sensible approach to life. The Fire signs, Sagittarius in particular, have a childlike sense of humour that in some souls may border on the childish. Eugene’s father’s behaviour, with all due respect, points in that direction.

When you combine the energies of Earth, Virgo, and Fire, Sagittarius, it’s not hard to see how in this case they added up to someone who loves playing practical jokes on those around them. And what a pain in the neck such people are! Have you ever come across any grown-ups who enjoyed being at the receiving end of such jokes? I have not!

Just at the time when I was revising this chapter, a lady came to my house. When she asked me what I was doing, I showed her and explained what it was about. ‘That sounds interesting,’ she said. ‘I am a Capricorn and was born on the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] January.’ In that case you are not only strongly under the influence of Saturn, Capricorn’s planetary ruler, but also of the Sun, the ruler of Leo.’ ‘Funny you should say that,’ she replied. ‘My son is a Leo. Before he was born I had thought of actually calling him Leo.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’ 
[*=center]‘Projection’ 
[*=center]‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Wise One.. I love the "Be Attitude" post... a lot of wonderful wisdom, and certainly words to live by... Thank you for posting this beautiful message... hope you are filled with joy, have a sublime day...


----------



## Courtjester

Dear Friends of Food for Thought,

When starting this thread, I mentioned that unlike the Courtjester fiction postings in the Humour, Crime and Multi-Chapter forums, which are all my own original work, the items in this thread are those passed to me by their creator, Aquarius, whom I have now persuaded to join WF and start posting here direct, instead of via myself.

I would like you to know that Aquarius is my wife of fifty years. Prior to getting married we were penfriends for twelve years, so I write of a close association of sixty-two years. As for my own fiction writing, I hope to continue with this as long as I can produce items I consider worthy of presentation.

Courtjester


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous! Welcome Aquarius... It is a pleasure to meet you, I am looking forward to reading and enjoying your words of wisdom...your friend Julia..AKA Firemajic...


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Fabulous! Welcome Aquarius... It is a pleasure to meet you, I am looking forward to reading and enjoying your words of wisdom...your friend Julia..AKA Firemajic...



Hello Julia,

Thank you for making me so welcome. I really do look forward to getting to know you and hopefully many other members of this forum, too. 

With love - Aquarius

:sunny:​


----------



## Firemajic

:tickled_pink: fabulous!


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you all, dear friends, for making me welcome.
Here is my first offering on my own behalf.
May it speak for itself.

 If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

And if you and I can occasionally help someone to find a new understanding 
of their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence, 
then our present lifetime will not have been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

And if I can help you in some way today or any other time,
please get in touch and let me know.
I will see what I can do.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Beautiful message Aquarius.. Thank you... May your day be sublime..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia. And may yours be a truly blessed one, too. 

With love- Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*The Rescue*
​ 
I know from first hand experience what a gloomy, sad and depressing existence one leads for as long as one still looks at our earthly existence from the blinkered view that it is a one-off thing. While it is still in this state the human spirit and soul cannot help feeling as if it were trapped in a dark box from which there is no escape. This is a dungeon of despair that is entirely of our own making, if ever there was one. The walls of this prison consist of all the false beliefs and prejudices about God, ourselves and our reality, which our earthly personality has accumulated in the course of many lifetimes. 

In that impoverished state the world is indeed a very threatening and frightening place, in which one feels hopelessly and helplessly subject to the forces of a frequently unkind destiny, which one does not understand. God and the Angels are the only ones who know for how many lifetimes any soul already has been in this position. Is it any wonder that depression is so widespread and causing such severe problems to so many? 

However, the building of one of these boxes is a necessary part of every soul’s evolutionary pathway. Dunk and dismal jails that they are, their walls – when we finally start to dismantle them – can turn out to be surprisingly tough and resilient to our attempt at knocking them down. Legends, myths and fairy tales of our world have long told of this inner process of the spirit and soul waiting to be released from their ignorance by the wisdom and love of their Highest Self. Its symbol is the knight in shining armour. He comes riding on his white steed – symbolic of the power of God – to rescue the maiden in distress or the beautiful princess. The maiden/princess represents the human spirit and soul. Caught in the illusions of Earth life and its imaginings and false beliefs, she has fallen into a deep sleep from which her Highest or God self alone can awaken and release her. 

George slaying the dragon is another version of the same myths. George, the Highest Self, comes to the rescue of the small earthly self by helping it to find a renewed vision of God and of its true nature and origin. This kills dragon of the fears that we ourselves once created through misrepresentations and misunderstandings of God’s wisdom. The more the light of the Divine sacred truth penetrates the walls of the black box, the prison of the small earthly self, the more this part of our nature rouses itself from its spiritual slumber. We begin to realise that life, our own and everybody else’s, really is a good one and that the Universe for all of us truly has nothing but the best in mind. 

With every passing day, one tiny step by another we grow in understanding. Through this our fears and anxieties start to transmute themselves into a total trust in the fundamental goodness of life and its creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Seeing is believing and being able to perceive with our inner vision what our existence truly is about helps our faith to grow. And every time we suddenly know something we never knew before, makes us more aware of the presence of our inner teacher and guide. We discover to our astonishment that its infinite wisdom and great love really does know the answers to all our questions. Each time another one comes to rescue us from a situation, our confidence in its existence grows and we follow its instructions ever more willingly.

Building the black box and also freeing ourselves from it are vital steps in every human soul’s evolutionary maturing process. It cannot be escaped by anyone and each one of us has to deal with it in their own way – though never on our own. For a long time God and the Angels have been waiting to be called upon by each one of us to come to our rescue. And if you are suffering from depression, rest assured that you have not been singled out in some way or treated unfairly by life. Wise ones, who are already on their road of consciously being reunited with their Source, accept that this too ultimately aims to show them the way towards finding their highest good and greatest joy, the same as everything else that has been in their lives. Reaching out for the helping hands of God and the Angels, they get to work and intrepidly move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

We are magnetic beings and everything in the whole of Creation is an attraction of energies. Therefore, even if we were born into a family of manic depressives, there is no need to give in to the temptation of saying: ‘Ah well, it’s in my genes. There is nothing that can be done about it.’ Don’t you believe it! Something showing up in our genes is no kind of evidence for anything. Because anything that was and now is in our lives was in some way created by us, that is far less than half the story. 

Viewed from this angle, the issue of nurturing versus nature takes on a different slant. Yes, we are influenced by our environment, especially by the early participants in our upbringing. But, the more experienced and older in soul terms we become, the greater the percentage of the characteristics we developed in previous lifetimes and brought with us into this one is bound to be. As we move through Earth life, time and again, the ratio of nurture and nature constantly changes. The more highly evolved we become, as one of these increases the other one decreases and shrinks away. 

Gradually, we grow into what at birth and during childhood is commonly known as ‘an old head on young shoulders’. In some newly born infants this can be observed clearly because the way they look and behave and react very early in their present lifetime. That must be the reason why some children look surprisingly like wizened old women and men at birth. It is because a very old soul and spirit is looking through their eyes at us and our world and are probably finding the whole thing quite tedious. Who knows?

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Slaying The Dragon Of Fear’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Beautiful message Aquarius.. very comforting words. I love the line "old head on young shoulders"..hahaa... sounds like something my mom used to say...May you walk the path of peace...have a sublime day..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia. Let's walk the path of peace together. Namaste! With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*The Elements – Air *

The voice of the wind said: ‘I am God’,
Breathe in my breath.
The voice of the wind said: ‘I am God’,
Feel my touch on your head.
The voice of the wind said: ‘I am God’,
See how I move the waves and the trees.
The voice of the wind said: ‘You are a part of Me
And I am God.

Patricia Cooke

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Astrological Elements*
​ 
The Fire and Air signs are positive, masculine and outgoing in expression and their perception of life. They represent our individuality as opposed to the Earth and Water signs, who are female, receptive and represent the personality side of our nature. 

1) Fire = positive, energetic, assertive, enthusiastic, aggressive and creative, seeking to show leadership in some way. Aries (the originator), Leo (the organiser) and Sagittarius (the executive) are the Fire signs and their keynote is inspiration. Fire represents the spiritual side of our nature. It is the joy of living which is abundant in the nature of  those born with planets in the Fire signs. They are forceful, ardent and likely to be highly impulsive, frequently too much so. Too many planets in Fire signs can be altogether too much of a good thing. If you find this within you, you could often act in foolhardy ways and will benefit greatly from taking charge of your natural tendency of  foolishly rushing in where Angels fear to tread. 

Fire feels that Water will extinguish it and that Earth will smother it, but that Air will fan its flames. Fire and Air are compatible, so are Water and Earth. The others can have problems relating to each other. 

2) Air = intellectual, communicative and mentally active. The thinking signs who also have a lot to do with social inter-relationships. The Air signs are the knowledge gatherers who mainly work through their intellect and intuition. Their keynote is aspiration. Gemini (the friendly one), Libra (the diplomat) and Aquarius (the individualist) are the Air signs. By the way, do not be misled by the glyph for Aquarius, the Waterbearer. It is not Water he bears but knowledge which he pours indiscriminatingly unto the consciousness of our world. The planet Uranus, who rules humankind’s intuitive faculties, is a symbol for this aspect of our Creator. Too many planets in Air signs indicates a personality that would benefit from building some Earth into their character makeup. This will help them to successfully ground their many ideas on the Earth plane.

Air hates to be confined in underground caverns (Earth) and does not like to have its freedom saturated and drowned by water. It enjoys the leaping response of Fire.

3) Water = sensitive, emotional, psychic, unstable, reflective, responsive and fertile. Concerned with feelings, dealing with sensitivity and the deeper and hidden psychic aspects of life. The keyword for Water is emotion, for Water has to do with our emotional vehicle contained within the physical body. Cancer (the insistent), Scorpio (the passionate) and Pisces (the compassionate) are the Water signs. Those with too many planets in Water signs benefit greatly when they manage to get away from the emotional onto the level of their soul. This makes life more agreeable for all concerned, as it is through the emotions that we suffer most on the Earth plane.

Water feels that Fire will make it boil and that Air will make it evaporate, but that Earth will contain it.

4) Earth = cautious, practical, restrained and stable. Is concerned with the physical plane and has to do with purely material affairs. The Earth signs are the practical and stolid ones and represent the earthly field in which our personality is firmly planted and needs to lift itself away from in time. The keynote for the Earth signs is practicality. Taurus (the concentrator), Virgo (the discriminator) and Capricorn (the practical idealist) are the Earth signs. The person with too many planets in Earth signs may encounter considerable difficulties trying to achieve their hopes and dreams off the ground.  

Earth feels that Air will dry it out, that Fire will parch it and that Water refreshes and renews it.

White Eagle Thought for October 2015: ‘There are the four elements of life, Earth, Air, Fire and Water, and within these four is an ether finer than air. The air you breathe can be registered, but there is also an air of much finer ether. It is the same with water and fire and earth. Behind the physical substance of the earth is a finer ether, and it is from this that nature spirits are created. They belong to the etheric world in which they function. Interpenetrating these physical elements is a finer ether  that is not perceptible to human senses, but can be registered by that sixth sense people on the Earth call intuition or the psychic sense.’

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I found this completely fascinating.. I am drawn to both fire and water.. both elements constantly changing, both can be life giving, or a destructive force uncontained... anyway.. thank you Aquarius, this was an enchanting, intriguing read.. hope you have a fabulous day.. oh, tell the Wise One that I said "Hi"...


----------



## Aquarius

Glad to know that you enjoyed my offering so much and thank you for letting me know. And yes, I will pass your regards on to Cj. He will be delighted to hear from you.
With love - Aquarius

:angel:​


----------



## Aquarius

*Pisces – Sign Of The Soul*
​ 
So much you have recently heard about the Age of Aquarius. The age we have left behind is that of Pisces. So let’s take a closer look at this sign. Its astrological glyph is two fishes that are tied together in the middle. One faces up and the other one down the great river of life. One fish represents the small earthly self, the personality in its incessant search for consciousness expanding experiences that help it to grow in wisdom and understanding. This fish cannot help pulling the other one, the human spirit and soul into life and down the river, as this is the only place where it is possible to acquire the desired qualities. Yearningly, the second fish looks up-stream in the direction of home. It has no other wish than that of finding its way safely back into the security and peace of being at one with its Source. 

The resulting conflict between the two fishes can only be resolved when our earthly personality finally awakens to its true nature and then begins to make efforts to get in touch and make peace with the other part of our being, our spirit and soul. The only way of safely returning home is by together moving ever forwards and upwards, on the great wheel of life. This alone in the end can take us home into the oneness we are seeking. 

Harmony between the two parts of our being and true soul progress are only possible when both parts learn to work together and pull in the same direction. The downwards facing personality fish needs to lovingly turn its face upstream and make an effort to understand, help and support its partner, the soul fish. Not being of the Earth plane, it quite obviously is struggling with coming to terms with this kind of life and why it has to be take part in it in the first place. When the two are co-operating with each other and our present lifetime’s journey comes to its end in the natural course of events, there will be no struggle. Both aspects of our being will be released happily and peacefully together. Human beings can only be truly strong when the aims of these two parts are no longer divided. Their joint efforts can take us home much more smoothly and rapidly. 

It is hardly surprising that human souls in their earthly existence In its earthly existence the human soul frequently suffer from severe bouts of homesickness, which is known as the Divine sickness of the soul. The intention behind such feelings is to guide our earthly personality into searching for a true home that nothing and nobody will ever be able to destroy and take away. The soul is our soft and sensitive feeling part of our being which in truth belongs to the higher and highest realms of life. That’s why it is frequently deeply unhappy with the harsh conditions of earthly life with its materialism, greed and selfishness, violence and cruelty. It has great difficulties coming to terms with such things and may often make us feel like needing to cry and sob. Yet, when our soul suffers for whatever reasons, especially the lack of understanding of its own small earthly self, our soul grows and the soul of our whole world expands with it. 

To our small earthly self this is of precious little comfort. For a long time it just knows that something inside is hurting like hell and without it having any idea what in truth is bothering it so deeply. When this continues for long enough, our soul’s pain eventually manifests itself in various complaints of our physical body. Suppressing the pain with chemicals in the long run cannot do a great deal of good, because in itself it represents a message from our soul, who is trying to tell us something. It is for us to work out what that could be. 

Yet, until we begin to seek healing for the underlying cause of our complaint(s), all our Highest or God self can do is look on with infinite wisdom and ineffable love. It has reason to smile because at long last its earthly counterpart has woken up from its spiritual slumbers and is beginning to fulfil the purpose of all its earthly sojourns, which is an ever growing awareness of God’s true nature and its own. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘My Interpretation Of The Sun In Pisces’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Soul’s Lament*

*The Wanderer*

I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’
Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’

Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Schubert

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Wanderer’
 Sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Beautiful poem... Thank you for sharing, Aquarius... have a peaceful day...


----------



## Aquarius

*Conquering Stress*
​ 
During a stress management course a woman was walking round the room with a glass of water in her hand. When she raised it, her listeners thought she was going to ask the old question: ‘Is this glass half empty or half full?’ But no, she surprised them by saying: ‘How heavy do you think is this glass of water?’ 

The answers varied from eight to twenty ounces. Shaking her head, the lady replied: ‘The actual weight of the water in this glass does not really matter here. I am only using it in comparison with the emotional/spiritual weight of anything we carry around with us. The heaviness of this kind of load depends on the way we tackle our lives, the problems that arise along the way and how long we do something. It’s the same with this glass. If I hold it up for just a minute, there’s no problem. But if I do this for an hour, I wind up with an aching arm. If I’d hold it for a day, it might be necessary to call an ambulance for me. Although the weight in each case is the same, the longer I carry it the heavier it feels to me. 

It’s the same with stress. If we carry a burden for too long, it becomes heavier and heavier, until we feel so weak that we can no longer carry anything. The same as with my glass of water, it is necessary to every so often put down for a while any load we have to carry, so we can rest until we feel sufficiently refreshed to tackle the task before us once more. The more we practise this guarding ourselves against the stress element, the better we become at it. So, in future learn to refuse to carry any of your burdens through the evening and into the night. Make an effort at leaving them behind, so you can pick them up in the morning when in dreamtime your mind and body have been refreshed. 

Also during the day, whatever you may be loaded up with, from time to time let everything go for a moment and relax. When you are sufficiently rested, pick things up again. And do not forget to remind yourself frequently that a lifetime on the Earth can be very short indeed and that each one of them is a precious gift from the Universe that is meant to be cherished by us. Through learning to handle the stress in our lives in sensible ways, life becomes much more enjoyable. It enables us to make the most of every minute for growing in wisdom and understanding and thus fulfilling the ultimate purpose of our earthly existence.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Beam Of Hope, Faith, Trust, Healing And Peace

From The Highest Star And The Brightest Light – 
*_​ _*The Spirit Of The Universal Christ
*_​ _*






*_​ Let  us join hearts and hands under the  light of the Christ Star, the  Highest Star and the Brightest Light in  the whole of Creation, and send  our loving thoughts to all who are  affected by the tragedy in France. 

Together we now send the Light of the Star to all those whose lives are touched by it and pray:

The  light of the Star fills my whole being and flows from there into  the  leaders and people of France. From there it continues into all who  are  affected by all kinds of extremism in any part of our world. 

May  the blessing healing power of the Star deeply penetrate into the  hearts  and souls of the perpetrators, so that the Divine spark in them  awakens  and they too once more become aware of their true nature, as  children  of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born   Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. 

Repeat to yourself whenever you can:

•    I believe in the blessing and healing power of the 
Christ Spirit and the Light of Its Star. 
•    I hold the people of France into the Light of the Star.
•    I trust that God’s plan of life is perfect.
•    My thinking is filled with positivity and light.
​
The Christ Star helps our thoughts and  minds to remain steady and balanced. This enables us to do our share of  acting as channels for Its light of the Heavens, receiving and  transmitting it into the spiritual darkness of Earth life. The light of  the Christ Star guides and protects us when we do this work and keeps us  safe from all harmful influences. The essence of a White Eagle teaching  from ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016:  ‘Train yourself to look beyond the end of your nose, away from the  darkness of Earth life into the light of higher and highest realities.  Focus on the things that are eternal and true, for they have been given  to you to help you on your evolutionary journey. Maybe your present  lifetime is a rosy passage and you are wafted along on wings of love, or  the reverse. 

‘Whatever your experiences may be, never forget  that through them we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of  light, are gradually guiding you along an eternal pathway of progress.  This is a road on which you are gradually becoming ever more aware of  the perfect working out of God’s plan and laws, so that you may  constantly in wisdom and understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes  seen’ the wonders of the heavenly state, to which surely, surely, you  are all moving forward.

‘The more you grow in wisdom and  understanding, the more you will be able to see for yourself that in  truth there is no death, only a change of state and a vision of  spiritual growth and beauty that opens in your soul. Never look on the  dark side of anything and know that what in Earth life appears to be a  tragedy or disaster is in truth part of the unfolding of God’s perfect  plan. You can be sure that through whatever happens in your world,  behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life God’s wise  and loving power is bringing ever more beauty and goodness. Divine  wisdom creates light out of darkness and makes knowledge and wisdom grow  from ignorance.

‘With the help of your younger and less evolved  siblings, who are in the process of getting to know this part of their  nature, the Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones  in your midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression  and warmongering. Through this you learn the value and preciousness of  human life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy  blessings of God, the Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter,  the Spirit of the Universal Christ. Like incense from a communion table  may our prayers of thanksgivings rise to the Heavens, the highest levels  of life.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
​ Further Reading:
•    ‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’ 
•    ‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’​ 
* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, not everything reflects back light. darkness has no reflective surface, therefore.. it can not reflect any light because it has no reflection of it's own... Thank you for this beautiful message.. may you reflect a strong light and brighten the void of darkness...


----------



## Aquarius

*On The Forces Of Good And Evil*
​ 
The following three White Eagle teachings are from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The beginning of the brother/sisterhood of all love is in you, in *you,* my brother and sister. Do not look outside but inside and see for yourself. Look into the mirror of the self. Each soul has to learn to do this, as it can only see itself by looking at its own reflection. Doing so brings compassion, humility and a prayer for purification that takes the soul closer to God. It awakens the desire for loving instead of hurting, criticising and resenting. Do not think to yourself: ‘This is all too much for me!’ Simply keep on trying day by day, that is all. Look into the mirror honestly and quietly say: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the Law of God, and that is love.’

*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!*​ 
‘The whole of Creation contains two aspects, the negative side of life and its positive counterpart, that which is good. Being all love, this part absorbs what is called evil into itself and creates good from it. Both the forces of good and evil proceed from the life of God. Many people cannot accept the truth that they are within the power of God. However, God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, and humankind lives in the heart of God. Yet, God has two aspects, and when these are understood and rightly viewed, it becomes possible to recognise the wise higher purpose of what is called evil. It is the unevolved and undeveloped aspects of life. It is also the consuming and destructive force, the fire that tries humankind’s mettle, and absorbs and removes that which has become unwanted. Many people think that by attacking evil, they can help the world rid itself from it. But, we would say that the illumined soul refrains from attack and, by radiating love and light, beauty and truth, dissolves it.’

*Good Or White Magic*​ 
‘Good or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. It is a ritual carried out by people with the highest intentions who work from the heart centre. Because they love, they do not try to impose their own will upon others. They seek nothing for themselves, but work unselfishly for the good of all. In the New Age, many groups who work with the White Light will spring up, all over the Earth. To work in such groups requires a spirit of selfless service and dedication, and allies the server with the Forces of Light. 

‘If, however, people insist on working entirely for themselves, to draw everything to themselves and to impose their will upon others, they are forming an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened children of God have no thoughts of themselves. Their one desire is to give love and light, to bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give without reservations, from the depths of their being.  This selfless giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Aquarius, not everything reflects back light. darkness has no reflective surface, therefore.. it can not reflect any light because it has no reflection of it's own... Thank you for this beautiful message.. may you reflect a strong light and brighten the void of darkness...



Dear Julia. Thank you for your comments. It's a very good point you raised. As a result, I have made a small change to the item in question. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. It is in the nature of this kind of light that it gradually absorbs all darkness into itself, until everything has been lit up and no darkness is left. The process from darkness to light is similar on the material plane of life, as you can watch every morning when the Sun rises over the horizon of our world. Its light penetrates the darkness and disperses it. So it will one of these days be on the Earth plane with the light of God's sacred wisdom and truth. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil*

One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied:
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time,
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature?
Because the good in you is hungry and
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it,
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves.
It is merely that the two parts of you,
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart,
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened t
To a ship without rudder that
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again
And brought into harmony,
So that in future they work for you,
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world.
Humankind’s evolution is a circle
That first moves you away from God,
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter,
The more you move downwards.

When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you,
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good,
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing,
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously
Being reunited and at one again.

For as long as your soul lessons require that
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil,
Your innermost essence of your being
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp.
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good,
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan,
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea,
With all its might,
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey,
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak:
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked:
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless:
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> Dear Julia. Thank you for your comments. It's a very good point you raised. As a result, I have made a small change to the item in question. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. It is in the nature of this kind of light that it gradually absorbs all darkness into itself, until everything has been lit up and no darkness is left. The process from darkness to light is similar on the material plane of life, as you can watch every morning when the Sun rises over the horizon of our world. Its light penetrates the darkness and disperses it. So it will one of these days be on the Earth plane with the light of God's sacred wisdom and truth. With love - Aquarius




With all due respect.. Darkness does not always need to be ignorant, right?? It could be a loss of faith..or  hatred...or evil...
Thank you for sharing your thoughts...


----------



## Aquarius

*Searching For Inner Peace*
​ 
Since time immemorial human beings have been trying to recover the blissful state of peace we once knew when we still were fully aware of our oneness with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. It is therefore not surprising that during the earlier phases of our earthly development, to this day the favourite escape route from the demands of the trouble and strife of Earth life is the use of a multitude of substances like alcohol and drugs. It is for wise reasons that the peace we are after can only be found on the inner and higher levels of life. That is why, for as long as we insist on looking for it on the Earth plane, all our attempts of this nature are bound to be in vain.  

The only way of re-entering into the peaceful state is through regularly communicating in prayers, meditations and quiet reflections with our Highest or God Self. Over time this re-establishes our inner connection with it. As each one of us can only do this for themselves, nothing is lost when the earthly self in the early stages of its development discovers to its disappointment that no matter what it tries, time and again it fails to find peace and that on each occasion it has been barking up yet another wrong tree. The mental and physical health problem this kind of experimenting brings with it, together with the fears and anxieties caused by the ignorance of our true nature and the purpose of our earthly existence, topped by the sheer drudgery of Earth life, the best and only way out of this predicament in the end appears to be suicide. 

And so we attempt to finish our life. What a surprise awaits us if we succeed and get to the other side of the veil that separates our two worlds. We can then see for ourselves that the death of our physical body has been but a transformation into a different lifestate and that death is not at all like the kind we had been dreaming of in earthly life. When we ourselves no longer dwell in a physical body, there is no longer any doubt in our mind that human beings are spirit and soul, who merely sometimes get encased – trapped – in physical bodies. Once again we are aware that all human spirits and souls are immortal and will never die. 

Now we are clothed in our astral body, which is of a much finer and lighter substance than our physical body, under which it is worn. Released from the limitations and restrictions of Earth life, we are ready to enjoy the greater freedom of the spirit world and take part in the learning available there. At a later stage of our development the astral body will also be shed. What a joy it is to know again that even the last one of us will eventually do this and move on to ever higher and more elevated levels of experiencing life.

Let me leave the way I wish
give me this one last gift
let me have some control
may God have mercy on my soul

Let ME choose how I want to die
let me decide when to say goodbye
when I am ready I will know
may God have mercy on my soul

For my final sin I am willing to pay
the price for throwing my life away
this is one thing I will control
may God have mercy on my soul

Let me find the peace I seek
from secrets I dare not speak
just say goodbye and let me go
and pray for mercy on my soul

Now the dark has turned to light
and I found peace a beautiful sight
I finally have control
and God had mercy on my soul

Julia WF​ 
The feelings expressed in this poem and the writer’s longing for being in control, this in itself is the obstacle that stands in the way of finding the inner peace all of us are hoping to find one day and never can, for as long as we look for it on the Earth plane. It is this trying to stay in control no matter what that stunts so much of humankind’s spiritual growth and hinders its progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. Wise ones, however, whenever they have to confront difficult situations, surrender them to the Highest and most humbly pray: ‘Please show me the way. Thy Will and not mine shall be done! May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that everything unfolds in accordance with your will and wishes.’ 

Following the intuitive guidance they receive from their inner selves, the living God within, enables them to come into alignment with the flow of their lives and go with it. 

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up my personal struggles and ambitions,
Knowing that everything that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

Therefore, I now let go,
And trust my inner guidance
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen​ 
The cross is one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that preceded it. The cross’s vertical bar stands for the God’s Will, as it reaches down from Heaven to Earth. The horizontal one is the symbol of humankind’s will for as long as it crosses the Will of God and struggles against it. When the two bars at last have been taken apart and are lying peacefully side by side and working harmoniously together, there is no more cross and there is PEACE!

In its original sense it never stood for death and crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It is intended to convey the idea that the human spirit with the assistance of its Highest Self is capable of overcoming and rising above everything that happens on the physical plane. The cross contains the message that until all human spirits and souls in their earthly existence, have imbibed their lessons in the course of many lifetimes. Until they have become sufficiently evolved, they have to remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness of earthly life. 

There is no point in fighting against any of this because the material and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is essential for our individual and collective evolutionary development. That’s why it is compulsory and unavoidable for all of us. Going with the flow and submitting ourselves willingly to whatever presents itself to us is the best we can do. This brings us much more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them. 

Extract from
‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’

Unbeknown to your earthly selves for far too long
I, the Divine Spirit in you and all life,
Have been held prisoner by the darkness of humankind’s
Ignorance of its own true nature and Mine.
This bred false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which now stand in the way of 
Your personal and collective evolution.
To set yourself free and fully reconnect with Me, 
You have to let go of each one of them.

Know that you are responsible for yourselves,
Your whole race and world, 
And every one of your thoughts, words and actions, 
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny.
Although you are in charge, 
You will always be accountable to Me.
I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.
I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.​ 
White Eagle: ‘Try not to overlook your constant need for remaining calm, tranquil and still within. Even when you are active with your hands and doing all kinds of work on the physical plane to serve those you love, deep within it is possible to keep still and tranquil deep within, at peace and looking up to the Angels.

‘Every one of your actions has its origin in your innermost centre. It is the basis of all life and the place where your own and everybody else’s Highest or God Self dwells. It knows the answer to any question you may ever care to ask. Your ability to act in more and more positive and harmonious ways grows when you are still within. When you strengthen your inner connection with the spirit of the living God inside you, you will find that you are gradually reacting to life in ever more perfect ways.’

White Eagle Calendar November 2016: ‘On the astral plane all limitations fall away and the soul perfectly expresses itself in colour, form and music. This brings intense happiness.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Walking Away From Drama’ 
 
Dedicated to Julia, who inspired this new chapter of my jottings,
and to all those who are searching and suffering like her,
With love – Aquarius 
​ 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be*

When I find myself in times of trouble, 
The Great Mother of life comes to me,
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’
And in my hour of darkness 
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be,
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be’.
Whisper words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’

And when the broken hearted people 
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted, 
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy, 
There is still a light that shines on me.
Shine until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music, 
The Great Mother of life comforts me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, yeah, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.’

Whenever I’m in trouble, 
The small still voice of my inner wisdom 
Speaks to me: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And let yourself be.
For as long as you follow My guidance, 
All answers will come to you
And you will always find your way.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

​ ‘Let It Be’​ 
‘Being part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it. She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We [your spirit Masters and guides] speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her symbol.’ 

Extract from ‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

all good aquarius....


----------



## Aquarius

*The Angel In Disguise*

There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of the world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see; and to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly or heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
The living splendour, woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

That gift is there and the wonder of an
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and with a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The day may break and the shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Untie The Knots*

O Great White Spirit, 
Beloved Father/Mother and
Creator of all life,
Please help me to untie the knots
That are in my mind,
My heart and my life.
Remove the have nots,
The can nots and the do nots
That are in my mind.

Erase the will nots,
May nots and the
Might nots that have found
A home in my heart.

Release me from the could nots,
Would nots and should nots
That have obstructed my life up to now.

But most of all, dear Father/Mother,
I ask you to remove from my heart,
Mind and whole life all the I am nots
I have allowed to hold me back,
Especially the thought
That I am not good enough
And unworthy of calling  myself 
Your beloved child of the Earth.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age*

*Part One*

I am the great Sun, but you do not see me,
I am your husband, but you turn away.
I am the captive, but you do not free me,
I am the captain but you will not obey.

I am the truth, but you will not believe me,
I am the city where you will not stay.
I am your wife, your child, but you will leave me,
I am that God to whom you will not pray.

I am your counsel, but you will not hear me,
I am your lover whom you will betray.
I am the victor, but you do not cheer me,
I am the holy dove whom you will slay.

I am your life, but if you will not name me,
Seal up your soul with tears, 
and never blame me.

Charles Causley
From a Normandy crucifix of 1632

– To be continued tomorrow – 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Age Response Of The Great Sun*

I am the Great Light, the Star of all stars,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun 
In the sky above you.
I am the giver and nurturer of all life,
Your true Father/Mother,
Whom for far too long you failed to recognise.

But now many are stirring from 
Their spiritual slumbers and becoming aware 
Of Me and My presence within.
I am your inner teacher and guide,
Who really does know the answers to all your questions 
And can show you solutions to all your problems.
At long last, many no longer ignore Me,
But are turning trustingly towards Me. 

I am the husband/wife, 
Lover and most intimate friend,
The soulmate you have yearned for,
But could never find in human relationships.
I am the Saviour and Redeemer your race projected
Onto forces outside itself in previous ages.
Yet, My highest qualities have always been in you,
Though initially only in seed form.

Those who unselfishly serve Me 
On the Earth plane and are doing 
Their best to make it into a better,
More peaceful and beautiful place 
For all lifeforms that share it with you, 
They already are their own saviours and redeemers,
Not only of themselves but of your entire world. 

Unbeknown to your earthly selves for far too long
I, the Divine Spirit in you and all life,
Have been held prisoner by the darkness of your
Ignorance of your own true nature and Mine.
This bred false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, 
Which are now standing in the way of 
Many a soul’s personal evolution
And that of your world.
The only way of setting yourself free,
So you can fully reconnect with Me, 
Is through letting go of each one of them.

Know that you are responsible for yourselves,
The whole of your race and your world, 
And that every one of your thoughts, words and actions
Counts and is recorded somewhere. 
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny.
And although you are in charge of it, 
You will always be accountable to Me,
For I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.
I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.

I am the small still voice of conscience inside you.
Day by day learn to listen to Me and the guidance
You receive from Me 
Through the world of your innermost feelings.
Stop running for advice to other people, 
Turn within and pay attention to Me,
So I can prove to you that it is safe to trust Me.
Follow My directions joyously and accept them,
For I am the Great Navigator,
Who has always known and forever will guide
The pathway of all human souls,
In this world and all other worlds to come. 

I am the Way, the Life and the Truth
And the purpose of your being on the Earth
Is that in due course you re-awaken to  
Me and My presence in you
And your oneness with Me.
In many previous lifetimes you failed 
To recognise Me,
But in this one you will eventually, 
Each through their own experiences, 
Once again find total and utter faith and trust in Me.

I am the Eternal City you have been seeking for aeons.
To the ends of the Earth you have travelled
In search of it and Me, 
Unaware that they are part of you and inside you.
The human heart is the holiest place in earthly life.
There each one of you dwells with Me, forever.

I am your God and you have every reason 
To trust Me and to pray to Me, 
For I am your teacher and guide,
The wise one who lives inside you,
Whose counsel is trustworthy
And you can follow without hesitation.

I am the eternal lover, who never betrays or leaves you. 
Instead of being life’s victims, 
I am ready and waiting to show 
Each one of you how to become one of its victors.
I am the Holy Dove who blesses and heals
The inner and outer wounds of all lifetimes, 
Not only yours but those of your whole world. 

I am your true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress and the time has come 
When you need to accept your responsibilities 
And duties towards Me,
For joyfully making Me welcome
On the Earth plane
And singing My praises.
No longer is there any need for tears 
Or blaming others for your own shortcomings,
Especially not Me. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternal And True*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris December 2015/ January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and you are wafted along on wings of love, or the reverse. 

‘Whatever your experiences may be, never forget that through them we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are gradually guiding you along an eternal pathway of progress. This is a road on which you are gradually becoming ever more aware of the perfect working out of God’s plan and laws, so that you may constantly in wisdom and understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the heavenly state, to which surely, surely, you are all moving forward.

‘The more you grow in wisdom and understanding, the more you will be able to see for yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of state and a vision of spiritual growth and beauty that opens in your soul. Never look on the dark side of anything and know that what in Earth life appears to be a tragedy or disaster is in truth part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan. You can be sure that through whatever happens in your world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life God’s wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty and goodness. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘With the help of your younger and less evolved siblings, who are in the process of getting to know this part of their nature, the Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and warmongering. Through this you learn the value and preciousness of human life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part One*

​Beloved children of the Earth, love is the law of life for the whole of My Creation. For the duration of the Piscean Age the Jesus legend has served as My teaching aid. From the moment it was brought into being the intention behind it has been to demonstrate to all of you, the qualities of love, compassion and tolerance a Master soul feels and shows towards all those who in some way or another have sinned by transgressing against this law. Each one of you, without exception, was created so that in the fullness of time you will evolve into a spiritual Master soul in your own right. And now that you have entered the Age of Aquarius, ever more of you have become sufficiently evolved to comprehend the esoteric meaning of My wisdom and truth behind the words of the Jesus myth. 

Those who have reached the end phase of their earthly education are growing into their predestined role of healers and lightbringers. Potentially, each one of you is a Star and a Sun in its own right, whose light in the fullness of time will shine ever more brightly on the Earth plane. In this way ever more of the darkness of ignorance and not knowing, which to this day abounds there, is gradually absorbed until none of it is left. When you have arrived at this point of your development, you freely and willingly choose to walk in the footsteps of the legendary man from Galilee. 

You are a spark of Me and I am your Highest or God Self, your teacher and guide. I am the small still voice of your conscience who has always tried to communicate with you in this way, alas not always successfully. Because for a long time you were unaware of My presence, you frequently found it too uncomfortable to listen to My voice and preferred following the desires of your earthly nature. But once you have woken from your spiritual slumbers, it becomes easier for Me to make Myself known to you and to encourage you to bring forth, from the very core of your being, your own Christ nature, the highest and best that is in you. 

This is every human soul’s Divine heritage. But in the beginning of your lifetimes on the Earth it merely exists as a potential and in seed form. For a long time the tiny spark has to wait patiently before it can eventually stir into life. Only when you have become sufficiently evolved, do you know intuitively that your time for taking possession of your inheritance has come. Slowly but surely you begin to integrate ever more of My characteristics and through constantly working with them in your daily encounters, they gradually become your spiritual possession. That is something no-one will ever be able to take away from you and will be well on your way of becoming a spiritual Master.

Your most urgent requirement on this pathway is learning forgiveness that flows in all sincerity from your heart and soul to that of the other one. First you need to forgive yourself for having created the difficult and painful experiences in your life in previous lifetimes. Furthermore you need to forgive everyone who has ever hurt and wounded you, not merely earlier in your present lifetime but also in all previous ones. As soon as you understand the motives that lay behind the things that once plagued and tortured you, your heart quite naturally begins to melt with compassion and love, not only for your own suffering as well as that of your whole race and your world. 

The same happens when on a deep inner soul level you grasp that experiencing and living out even the most despicable and atrocious things have been and still are an essential part of the early stages of every human soul’s development that cannot be avoided by anyone. The knowledge of this helps you realise that you too once behaved the way your younger and less evolved siblings in the family of humankind are doing to this day. Never forget that regardless of everything that has ever happened on the Earth plane, My spark has always been present in all human hearts, the same as it is in yours.  You can be sure that in due course the Divine seed in every heart will eventually commence to sprout. 

From where you are now it may be hard to imagine, but it is nonetheless true that even the most obnoxious characters known to you will evolve and in the end unfold into a bloom of exquisite fragrance and beauty. However many lifetimes on the Earth plane this may require, it unfailingly happens to all human souls. The song of the rose describes this pathway of all human souls to perfection. 
Some say love –
It is a river that runs the tender reed,
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed,
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance,
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance,
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give,
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely,
And the road has been too long,
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong,
Just remember in the winter –
Far beneath the bitter snows –
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

The Rose​ 
Astrologically the Moon represents the past and the earthly personality you have developed in the course of all your lifetimes up to now. This is the part of you that tries to hold you back in the past. The Sun stands for Me, your Highest or spirit self, who has always encouraged you to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, as this alone can take you back to your true home and the oneness with Me. Follow the dynamic pull of the Sun.

The Moon by sign and house position reveals where you come from and with what lessons you were primarily occupied with in your previous lifetime. The Sun by sign and house position shows where you are going to, i.e. your life lessons for this one. Try not to hark back to the past unnecessarily, but accept what happened and be thankful for whatever it brought you. After all, it helped you to become the one you are now. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Two*

*Mercy And Forgiveness*
​ 
Compassion and love, mercy and forgiveness are the Divine characteristics that awaken in you quite naturally when you finally grasp that whatever once happened on the Earth plane – and still does in some parts of your world – has always been and to this day is doing so for wise educational reasons. This is My way of teaching all of you, as a race of young Gods in the making, your most vital evolutionary lessons. Once you have gained the gift of hindsight, you will be able to see for yourself that for all of you there is every reason to be grateful for the experiences of the past. 

Before Me, each one of you is of equal value and loved totally and unconditionally, and that this is true from the most highly evolved souls down to the smallest and least significant, the dirtiest, smelliest and most miserable members of the human race. The more you work with and practise My Divine characteristics, the more your consciousness expands and your energies and vibrations grow lighter. And that is the only means by which human souls can draw ever closer into the loving reunion with Me on the highest levels of life. 

Wise ones, who are aware of these things, refuse to peer down their noses onto anyone and that includes those who at present have to do battle with experiencing the depths of human depravity and desolation. At the sight of the suffering of these poor souls the wise one’s own soul memories stir within and an aching feeling of compassion and love opens their hearts. Their whole being fills with a great yearning to help their younger siblings and do whatever is within their power to alleviate any kind of suffering that is in your world.

For each one of you it is also necessary to look at yourselves and your ways of the past with compassion and love. This becomes easier when you understand that what you experienced in your role as one of the sinners of your world is an essential part of everyone’s evolutionary pathway. The first section of this road takes you down into experiencing the lowest and darkest corners of human existence and the deepest depths of deprivation, humiliation and despair. And for each one of you it is true that every step of the way, for a very long time unbeknown to your small earthly self, I, your Highest or God Self, the living God who is part of you, is with you. 

Never forget that each time you reach the bottom of any kind of a pit, there is nowhere to go but in an upwards direction. When you truly have had enough of exploring one field of experience and cannot take any more, I am the one, your Spirit Self, who mercifully takes you out of it. This is how slowly but surely, lifetime after lifetime your Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light, on My behalf and demand move you forwards and upwards. This continues until you are at last ready to return into the conscious awareness of your true nature and your oneness with Me. The Christian hymn below is speaking the truth, although it is not Jesus, a force outside of yourself, but Me and My messengers who accompany you on the highways and byways of life that lead every human soul from the state of sinner to that which is known as sainthood and spiritual Mastership.

You shall cross the barren desert,
But you shall not die of thirst.
You shall wander far in safety,
Though you do not know the way.
You shall speak your words to foreign men,
And they will understand.
You shall see the face of God and live.

Refrain:
Be not afraid.
I go before you always.
Come, follow Me
And I will give you rest.

If you pass through raging waters,
In the sea you shall not drown.
If you walk amid the burning flames,
You shall not be harmed.
If you stand before the power of hell
And death is at your side,
Know that I am with you through it all.​ 
And when I told you in the Bible’s St. John 6:40: ‘My Father’s will is that everyone who looks to the Son and believes in him shall have eternal life, and I will raise them up at the last day.’ When approached from a higher standpoint, it is easy to see that this teaching is neither a lie nor an empty promise, because esoterically the last day stands for the final stage of every soul’s earthly curriculum. When all its lessons have been successfully absorbed by you and this plane of life has nothing left to offer you, you will be allowed to leave Mother Earth’s environment. 

As soon as no further lifetimes in physicality are required by you, the Angels will lift you out of it and take you to continue your studies on ever higher and more exalted levels of life. Up to the highest every one of you will eventually journey, back into the fully conscious oneness with Me. All your friends and helpers in the world of light, and especially the Angels will then no longer be invisible to you and travelling incognito with you. You will be able to see them and talk with them to your heart’s delight. But to ensure that these things will come to pass for you, it is of vital importance that you patiently and willingly surrender your ego desires and submit yourself to whatever earthly lessons are still in store for you, so that even the last one of your Karmic debts will be paid in full. 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Mercy and forgiveness... that is a tough one.. it is hard to forgive something that... well.. cannot even be spoken of. Anyway, Aquarius I enjoyed this beautiful message. I hope you are doing fabulous...


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Three*

*Know Yourself And You Will Know God*

Rolling stoned, gathering no moss
nothing ever gained, so nothing lost
don’t stop to count the cost

Rolling stoned, feeling no pain
burned out memories, no shame
ready and willing to play your game

Rolling stoned, there’s nothing to hate
bad things happen, that’s just fate
can’t change the past, it’s way too late

Rolling stoned, can’t find peace
the needle offers no relief
still too many secrets to keep

Rolling stoned . . . maybe it does gather moss
I can’t count how much hell it cost
and how damned much I have lost

Julia WF
​ 
All you human souls in distress, the stone of the misery of your fears and anxieties about the future and the unknown, the fragility, uncertainty and precariousness of your earthly existence, has come rolling to My feet. Through the Jesus legend I told you in St. Matthew 11:28: ‘Come to me, all who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give you rest.’ The figure of the man Jesus is but a symbolism for Me, the living God within you. Because I am part of you, not one of the tears you ever shed and your plaintive cries have been unseen and unheard. I have always been with you and I am now picking you up and taking you into My loving heart. Never again will I  let go of you and allow you to dwell in the misery of thinking that you are alone in the tests and trials of earthly life. 

Bring Me your burdens. Tell Me about them and then listen within, so I can help you to work your way through and find resolutions even for the most difficult relationships and situations you encounter. Whenever you do not understand something, do not judge hastily and as a result of this react in the wrong way. Leave your problem with Me and wait until I show you intuitively how to proceed. Discrimination is one of the most vital lessons of Earth life for you at present. Take care to discern between advice you receive from Me, your Highest Self, and that which has its origin in your small earthly self, the small and frightened part of you that loves to jump to conclusions and acting in too much haste and without due forethought. 

All of you are longing for safety and certainty. Yet, for as long as you search for it on the Earth plane, you are bound to fail. True and everlasting  security can only grow in you organically when you get to know who and what you truly are, what kind of a destiny awaits you, where you have come from and where one day you will be returning to. So that in the end you find your back to Me and my world and its values, your true home, Earth life has purposely been designed to keep you from finding the things you are longing for most there. And for as long as human souls lack the awareness that life serves a higher purpose to which they can and indeed are required to dedicate their life’s work, it is all too easy for them to get sucked into a downwards spinning maelstrom of feelings of futility and hopelessness. 

When the going gets rough and you cannot see a way out of your misery, as it has to do for all of you now and again, Earth life may seem like a depressing dark and endless tunnel that seems to have no light shining at its end. You may seek oblivion in alcohol and drugs of any kind, but it does not take long until you discover for yourself that they are not the answer. The temporary relief they bring with time only pulls you deeper into the moods of despondency and despair. For all human souls there eventually comes a moment of awakening when you realise with ever greater certainty that you must be on a wrong track and that it may be time for looking whether life could have some higher things to offer you. 

Eventually you go off in search for Me. For a long time during this quest, you may roll to the ends of the Earth and bark up any tree that looks promising, unaware of the fact that in order to find Me all you have to do is go within. There comes a moment when you wait no longer and look around inside you now, to see what might be there for you and come to greet you. After having tried all the wrong ways first, at last you are now on the right track. Now every step of your pilgrimage through Eternity consciously takes you back to Me. 

Your feelings of being lost and alone on the Earth plane were part of My grand design of life, in which nothing anywhere happens perchance or by coincidence. This plan has always provided that some real progress on the evolutionary spiral of life can only be made by those who make it their business to find out who they truly are and who I am. Hence the old adage: ‘Woman/man know yourself and you will know God and the Universe.’

Those who to this day think of Me as some far distant force that is outside of you and beyond your reach, you could not be more wrong. Being part of you, I know you and your true requirements better than you will ever be aware of yourselves. I am familiar with all the suffering and pain that ever had to endured by you. On the long road from sinner to saint I am with each one of you, from its very beginning to the end. It is a long and demanding pathway, to be sure, but what else would you expect for aspiring young Gods? 

Only when the demands of this section of your education have been satisfied and your vibrations have become sufficiently lighter, can the Angels and I move you forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. You then begin to experience its higher manifestations and from this point onwards you gradually proceed on to the highest levels of life. Bearing in mind who you truly are, it is hardly surprising that this thoroughfare, along which every earthling has to travel back home into the oneness with Me, is strewn with stones of all shapes and sizes. They range from the smallest pebbles to the biggest boulders and each one of them represents one of the obstacles you have to grapple with and learn to overcome. 

Soren Kierkegaard spoke the truth when he wrote: ‘God creates out of nothing. Wonderful you say. Yes, to be sure, but God does what is still more wonderful: s/he makes saints out of sinners.’ As always, there is much more to this than meets the eye. No-one will come and make a sinner into a saint for you. You alone can and have to do it, for you are the one who is in command of the ship of your whole being. It is the God part of you, the living God within, who gradually pulls you forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. I am this aspect of your nature and I am the one who, in the fullness of time helps every last sinner of the Earth plane to evolve into one of its saints. 

And if My words are speaking to your heart and soul and even if you only get a small amount of relief from them, if you know someone who is suffering like you, do not forget to share what you are finding here.
Dedicated to Julia, who inspired this new chapter of my jottings,
and to all those who are searching and suffering like her,

With love – Aquarius 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Three*

*Mercy*

The Great Father/Mother of all life is love.
This is a love that truly understands all.
Being the creator of the great plan of life,
It knows each human soul’s development 
From beginning to end and 
Needs no telling that each one of us can only  
Save and redeem ourselves and make up for our sins.

That’s why this love forgives all and
What God has forgiven we surely can pardon too.
No-one has the right to dwell upon
Sins that have been truly repented
And forgiven by God.

The sinner of today is the saint of tomorrow.
So let us be unmindful of the sins
And shortcomings of our neighbours and
Instead look for our own imperfections
And see what is in need of change there.

Eckhart von Hochheim
Circa 1260 – 1327
Known as Meister Eckhart
Edited by Aquarius 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Four*

*You Never Walk Alone*

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, this is very lovely.. it appeals to the poet in me.. fabulous message..Thank you for sharing..May you never feel alone..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia. In truth we are never alone. The wise ones are with us at all times, always have been and forever shall be. If only we could see them, things would be so much easier, don't you think? But then, learning to trust their presence and guidance - without seeing them with our earthly eyes - that's just what's required from us earthlings. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Firemajic

yeah, I agree Aquarius.. humans tend to need proof..lol.. so if we COULD see, well I am sure there would be more believers.. yes?? Thank you for your insight and charming wisdom...


----------



## Aquarius

Seeing is believing, but so far we have to make do with and relying upon sensing the higher and highest beings. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*The Law Of Karma*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2011: 

‘Every action brings its due reward and result. Any action in physical life is like a seed that is sown into the Earth and the harvest of every action you take has to be reaped by you. At present the world as a whole is not yet conscious enough of the karmic debts that by now have accumulated. In due course each one of them that is the result of even a single wrong and cruel word and action that incites hatred of one person for another and one country towards another, has to be paid in full – by each one of you, individually and collectively. It is impossible to sow tares and reap wheat. Tares is an old Middle English word of unknown origin. It is a biblical term used in St. Matthew 13:24–30 for a harmful weed that resembles corn when young. 

‘This is the teaching of the Great Ones, who once came to the Earth plane from the Circle of the Christ Star. These great beings still remain with this planet. They will be watching over it until every last soul has been safely reunited with the Great Father/Mother of all life. The things we are telling you here are sacred truths. The Great Ones are a practical example of the true siblinghood that exists between all parts and beings of God’s Creation. They are illumined souls who so love God’s children of the Earth that they will not leave them alone in the darkness of this planet until the consciousness of every last soul has been raised into the awareness of its true nature as a son/daughter of God. 

‘From the Star Circle, where these beings dwell, rays of light are constantly pouring onto the Earth plane. Knowing no hurry, they constantly stand by us in their watchfulness, by day and by night, each day as the Sun rises in the East and sinks in the West, with the coming and going of the seasons, and the passing of the years. Ever alert these faithful watchers of the Christ Circle are serving the wellbeing of humankind.

‘God is beauty, love and truth, and in it there is nothing too beautiful to believe. Trust people and things that are beautiful because they are true. Remember that there are many facets in a jewel and that while at times one person may travel along the blue ray, another does so along the yellow or green ray, and so forth. No matter what anyone is presently occupied with, all are travelling up the spiritual pyramid of life and in the end all pathways meet at its apex, where the light of God shines.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World*
​ 
This is such a critical time in the development of our world that it feels right to send this letter out to our world once more. The Old Testament’s book of Hosea goes back to the eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it sent an early warning note into the heart of humankind about the dangers and implications of all warmongering: ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ This teaching has not just one but two hidden esoteric meanings. First it refers to the law of Karma, i.e. what we send out into the world must return to us. 

But that is by no means all there is to it. In keeping with the Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us creates on the Earth plane through their thought processes and the actions following them increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking charge of our thought processes and learning to control them. Constant practice alone can help us to become its masters rather than its servants.

May the orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies and ensured that the civilian population had to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city, a symbol of baroque humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained much of the worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world around us is a reflection and an outer expression of the inner realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to remind ourselves that all manmade and natural disasters that have ever befallen our world were caused by us. Only then can the Universal justice of the law of Karma return anything to us. How can we as individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of our world? A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading this in their prayers and meditations asked for the radiance of the Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one fire cannot extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of this. During the review of this chapter, at the beginning of September 2013, the warmongers in our midst are again flexing the muscles of their ever more sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go. 

Have we, as a race, not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind to the spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal laws that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions? Independent of whether their intention is for good and for evil purposes, each one of them causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends out into our world, it can do nothing but eventually return to its sender and that with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

All spiritual talents the Universe bestows upon each one of us are meant to be used first for our own healing and subsequently for around us who is in need of them. As soon as the Universe grants one of us the gift of clear vision, that soul becomes capable of seeing into the innermost centre and beginning of all life, and what it is like to at one with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. Once this contact is made, if only for a brief moment, that soul opens as a channel through which God’s creative power and light can flow and act like a small spring of clear and life-giving water for all life. 

Every spiritual development has the potential of one day growing into a mighty flowing river that has its beginnings in the above described spring in human hearts. Bubbling from the Earth plane and trickling down the hillside, it grows broader and ever stronger and faster flowing, until it has become a great river in its own right that constantly pours itself with all its might into the vast ocean of life. Each one of these rivers makes a valuable contribution towards sweeping away the debris of prejudices, false beliefs and superstitions that to this day clutter the consciousness of our world, as described in the eleventh labour of Hercules.

O Great Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your wisdom and help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the present one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift all warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and the energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may they be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and mind of humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we ask this. Amen

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Sowing The Wind’ 
[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the file to load.

May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever. 

Take care and God bless.
 With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Triumph Of Good Over Evil*
​ 
‘All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing,’ said Edmund Burke 1729 - 1797, Irish orator, philosopher and politician. How right he was, but at the present stage of our race’s spiritual development being a good person is no longer as simple as it was in Burke’s time. 

To this day people who really are good at heart, but as yet unawakened to their true nature and the effect the Universal Laws have on all life and lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation, may well respond to terrorist actions by demanding that aircraft should be sent to bomb a place. This is done in the hope that some of the terrorists will be wiped out together with the unfortunate civilians who are getting in the way of their thirst for revenge, men, women and children, young and old alike. 

This aligns those who agree with such actions to the forces of darkness, the same side the terrorists are on. These two parties between them are creating ever more negative and destructive Karma for themselves, their country and our whole world. Every bit of it adds to the great mass that with the passing of time has already piled up and waiting to be redeemed by each one of us individually and collectively all of us together. Is that what YOU want? If it is not, please share this with as many as possible. 

Good and awakened people, in contrast to those mentioned above, align themselves to the forces of Light and tune into the White Healing Magic of the Universe. They seek the help of the Universal Christ Spirit and Its Angels and focus their whole being on the love and power of the Highest Star and the Brightest Light, the Sun of all Suns, the Christ Star. Wise ones project Its radiance into the hearts and souls of all who are involved in any kind of conflict, on both sides of the fence. They pray that the Divine seed in all human hearts stirs from its slumber, so that the Christ child, promised since the days of yore, be born in the realities of Earth life in all human hearts. Through this even the last one of us will eventually become aware of their true nature and the higher purpose and meaning of their earthly existence. 

Never forget that the Universe has granted all of us the gift of choice. For the first time in the known history of humankind we are allowed to have our say and make a conscious decision to which side of any ongoing conflict we wish to belong. Freedom of choice is a right and we need to become aware that every right automatically brings with it a duty, which in this case means we must choose. Let’s take care to do so wisely.

In ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5 The White Eagle group of spirit guides has the following to say on the forces of good and evil: ‘The beginning of the kinship and siblinghood of all love is in you, in *you,* my brother and sister. Do not look outside but inside and see for yourself. Look into the mirror of the self. Each soul has to learn to do this, as it can only see itself by looking at its own reflection. Doing so brings compassion, humility and a prayer for purification that takes the soul closer to God. It awakens the desire for loving instead of hurting, criticising and resenting. Do not think to yourself: ‘This is all too much for me!’ Simply keep on trying day by day, that is all. Look into the mirror honestly and quietly say: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the Law of God, and that is love.’

*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!*​ 
‘The whole of Creation contains two aspects, the negative side of life and its positive counterpart, that which is good. Being all love, this part absorbs what is called evil into itself and creates good from it. Both the forces of good and evil proceed from the life of God. Many people cannot accept the truth that they are within the power of God. However, God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, and humankind lives in the heart of God. Yet, God has two aspects, and when these are understood and rightly viewed, it becomes possible to recognise the wise higher purpose of what is called evil. It is the unevolved and undeveloped aspects of life. It is also the consuming and destructive force, the fire that tries humankind’s mettle, and absorbs and removes that which has become unwanted. Many people think that by attacking evil, they can help the world rid itself from it. But, we would say that the illumined soul refrains from attack and, by radiating love and light, beauty and truth, dissolves it.’
*Good Or White Magic*​ 
‘Good or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. It is a ritual carried out by people with the highest intentions who work from the heart centre. Because they love, they do not try to impose their own will upon others. They seek nothing for themselves, but work unselfishly for the good of all. In the New Age, many groups who work with the White Light will spring up, all over the Earth. To work in such groups requires a spirit of selfless service and dedication, and allies the server with the Forces of Light. 

‘If, however, people insist on working entirely for themselves, to draw everything to themselves and to impose their will upon others, they are forming an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened children of God have no thoughts of themselves. Their one desire is to give love and light, to bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give without reservations, from the depths of their being.  This selfless giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

The present situation in the Middle East is a test of everyone’s spiritual maturity and the seriousness behind our intentions. It is our chance to make a genuine contribution towards bringing a more peaceful and beautiful world for all into being. And that is the very reason why we are here at this special time of Mother Earth’s transformation that brings us the transmutation of evil into good and darkness into light. Let’s not waste any of its opportunities. 

Peace be with all of us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’ 
[*=center]‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Magic And Black Magic*
​ 
God’s nature and our own is one of duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, highest and lowest, Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world around us reflects these dualities and polarities. It is a realm of ideas and every one of them has a lower and higher, positive and negative aspect, and can be used for good or evil purposes. The choice is ours which side we would like to align ourselves to. Learning about the abuse of the idea of brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or siblinghood, whilst in pursuit of power, has always been part of the equipment used by every regime our world has ever seen, religious and otherwise, at least during the history that is known to us. It is used by the countries and organisations that to this day attempt – and in many cases so far succeed –  to suppress the natural and God-given rights and privileges of their siblings in the great family of humankind. 

The centuries old struggle between Christianity and Islam has always been but one of the many expressions of this struggle. Yet, even this can only continue for as long as the members of the warring factions on both sides remain stuck in the past, unaware. of their true nature and therefore failing to grasp the reason why they are here. There is no doubt in my mind that this too will eventually have run its course and disappear from our world. It will do so with the passing of time when every one of the belief systems that still exists in our world returns to their common spiritual roots, when people become aware of their true nature and their relationship with the Divine. All of us will then realise that in truth there is only one God to whom the various religions have been praying in different ways. There could be no better example for this than Sufism, the seed faith of Islam that comes from the heart and teaches tolerance, love and respect for ourselves, each other and all life. The Sufis are the Gnostics of the Islamic world.

We are all in this wonderful school of life together, so that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each other. For this purpose some of us, at any given time, may find themselves at the giving and others at the receiving end of every type of experience. Good, bad and indifferent ones alike, each one is only there to teach us something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe the lessons it requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the awareness of its true reality and the oneness with God. 

The teacher/pupil principle is also true for those who to this day are doing their utmost to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of warmongering and evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, all evil deeds create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and are in fact black magic practises. The sole purpose of these experiences is to help us and our world to differentiate between darkness and light, good and evil. The lessons of evil have to be absorbed as thoroughly by each one of us as the ones of good. Only by each one of us personally wading through the suffering that is created by evil can every individual soul and the soul of our world reach the bottom of the pit of evil. 

Not until we have learnt our lesson and in our desperation at last turn to God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, are they willing to show us how to find the turning point of our development. In the end all human souls through their own experiences have to reach the bottom of the evolutionary spiral of life. Only then can they begin to move in an upwards direction that consist of experiencing the polar opposite of evil in the compassion, tolerance and kindness of Universal love, again at the giving and the receiving end.

The zodiac with its opposing signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s evolutionary pathway through life. It is a spiral that first takes us down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling. 

And when the going gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light. If we respond in the right way to what the Highest are giving to us, we slowly begin to evolve into channels of light who are capable of acting as lightbringers for our world. This makes us valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces and when they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic. As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into the energies of this higher stream of life. 

That is how down the ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards and upwards. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Road From Sinner To Sainthood’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the file to load.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius... evil, by it's very nature is so often disguised as something else... sooo.. sometimes one is deceived and lulled into a false sense of security and trust.. and you know how I feel about trusting people.. it is never a good thing.. anyway, I enjoyed reading your message and your beautiful words of wisdom.. May you overpower evil with your kindness..


----------



## Aquarius

*A Visit From Wisdom 

**Or*

*The Guardian Angel*

One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said: 
‘I have heard the cry of your soul 
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied: 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days, 
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where? 
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies 
Nothing but a union with the grave? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ. 
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand Earth life. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child 
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding 
Of the purpose and meaning of your life. 
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently 
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision 
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth, 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
You will be able to rise above earthly life and 
With the passing of time perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons 
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding 
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever 
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you, 
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result 
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit 
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future. 

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of 
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature 
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature, 
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me, 
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Angels’ 
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius.. this is so beautiful.. well.. and for me.. sad. I have seen the eagle fly, a.... long time ago...it was so fearless and free...


----------



## Aquarius

Don't be sad, dear Julia, go and watch another eagle and say to yourself: 'My spirit is free, as free as the eagle. My spirit can fly wherever it wishes!' That is the truth, which we earthlings all too easily overlook when we get too much caught up in earthly concerns. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Don’t Quit*

‘Winners never quit and
Quitters never win.’

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will;
When the road you’re trudging seems all uphill;
When funds are low and debts are high;
And you want to smile, but have to sigh;
When care is pressing you down more than a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don’t ever quit.

Life can be strange with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns.
But many a failure can turn about,
And we could be winning, if only we stick things out.
Don’t give up, even if the pace appears to be slow.
You may succeed, with just one more blow!

Success is failure turned inside out;
It’s the silver tint on the clouds of doubt.
And you never can tell how close to it you are,
It could be near, when it still seems very far!
So, stick to the fight when you’re hardest hit.
And when things seem at their worst.
That’s the time when it’s most unwise to quit.

Anon.
​ 
The way I see it, when things sometimes seemingly go wrong in our lives, it is always us who are out of step with the Universe and not the other way round. It is then more than likely that the energies it is currently putting at our disposal wish to tell a different story and are trying to steer us and our life into a different direction. If one seemingly runs into one invisible wall after another, when obstacle after obstacle rears its head, it is a safe bet that the Universe is attempting to give us a message that somehow we are barking up the wrong tree. It may well be the case that it has something much better up its sleeve for us, if we but pay attention.

The world around us is a mirror of what is taking place inside us. Through the actions and reactions of the people around us it is constantly trying to provide us with some kind of feedback. This is known as Universal guidance and we do well to listen to what the Universe has to say. And whenever things in our lives are not going the way we would want them to, almost certainly this is a signal from the Highest that for us the time has come to take stock and make some changes. Making an effort to attend to the special lessons we have agreed to learn in the course of our present lifetime, long before we entered into it, re-aligns our energies with those of the Universe and we get back into harmony with ourselves and the predestined pathway of our life. 

Whenever any change of direction is required, we do not have to do anything of the kind, because we have been given freedom of choice. However, wise ones pay attention to whatever guidance comes their way and when next time something appears to go wrong in their lives, they try their hand at something else and look towards channelling their energies into different avenues of expression. The Universe constantly offers us choices and no-one can force us into doing anything we do not like or to believe things that do not sound true to us. There is always a choice and it has to be made – by us. But, before we can choose wisely, we first have to become aware of the fact that we are allowed to choose. Try not to overlook that not choosing also amounts to a choice.

Humankind’s much cherished freedom is comparable to a dog going for a walk on a lead. We are the dog and our Karma is the lead which our Highest or God Self holds in its loving yet stern, undeviating and unrelenting hands. It alone knows our true needs and whatever is the right thing for us in any given moment. It constantly guides us into our next adventures on the Earth plane. For each one of us this is the only authority in the whole of Creation who really knows which lessons still have to be integrated by us and which tests and trial are necessary to lead us home into the oneness with God. 

If at any given time evil desires of our lower nature rise to the surface of our consciousness, we are free to decide whether we wish to follow them and act them out or not. The more highly evolved we become, the easier it becomes to acknowledge and accept such things as part of our lower animal nature, which have outlived their usefulness. Whenever this happens, wise ones reach for the hand of their Highest Self and request its help to change and transmute the energies of the desires that are no longer in our interest into something that serves the highest good and greatest joy of all life. 

It is possible to save ourselves many disappointments when we bear in mind that doors will only ever open for anyone when they are meant to. And when one of them does, the experience can be likened to something that can usually only be seen in funny films. Having so got used to pushing and shoving uselessly at far too many doors, there may well come a moment, when – metaphorically speaking – we have at last found the right one. In that case the door flies open so suddenly that it makes you feel almost as if you were shooting out through the window, at the other end of the room. Why not try it out for yourself sometime?

True faith in ourselves, our own life and the goodness of the Universe can only grow in anyone through growing and learning from our first hand experiences, like the one that now lies before you. On this road of learning to trust, when we unsuccessfully tried one door after another and none will open for us, no matter how hard we try – when things seem to be going wrong, as they sometimes will – it is worth our while to stop in our efforts and reflect. It is worth our while to have a bit of a dialogue with ourselves that goes something like this: ‘Let me see, what I am trying here is obviously not meant for me. Maybe the Universe has something else for me in mind, possibly something better. If so, I’ll be patient and wait for another opportunity that will surely come, especially if I ask for it. 

‘Are things really going wrong in my life or is merely that the Universe is trying to give me a message that I need a change of direction? Could this be happening for my own good and because the Universe loves me and knows my true wants and needs better than I do? Could it be protecting me against myself, because it wants me to find what is rightfully mine? Is it possible that something better is in store for me, something I might not have imagined even in my wildest dreams? Perhaps I better wait patiently for a while, so that another chance can come my way. 

‘That’s a great deal better than despairing or even swearing at the Universe because it does not seem to wish to fulfil my wishes. I am your child and my true nature is love. Help me try the loving way instead, with love in my heart for myself and the people involved in my enterprise. Alright, here I go! I love you and trust you, as you love and trust me. After all, that makes an awful lot of sense, you know!’ 

And when funds are low and debts are constantly high, it is time for some soul-searching and asking myself: ‘Why am I not taking part in the Universe’s abundance? Is it because I am not sharing my own abundance with others, my gifts and talents, of which we all have many? How can I increase my input into life, so that I can get more out of it? Do I need to be less selfish and think more about the good of the whole of society, life, our beautiful planet and the Universe? Why don’t I try and see what happens?’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You’ll Never Walk Alone’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Aquarius.. there is that "F" word again... forgiveness. So hard to do... Thank you for these beautiful words of wisdom...


----------



## Aquarius

*Never Give Up*

‘It doesn’t matter how slow you go,
So long as you do not stop.’
Confucius 

When cares threaten to overtake you
And you’re waiting for the sky to clear,
Remember that life is a series of changes,
And a brighter tomorrow is always near.

Each day is a brand new beginning,
And each one brings a beautiful dawn.
So, when you come to the end of your rope,
Tie a knot in the end and hang on, 
Filled with hope.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

hahaa , I have done that a couple of times Aquarius... tied those knots... fabulous message.. may you always have enough rope to tie a knot and haaaang on! Have a sublime day...


----------



## Aquarius

*I Would Give Anything I Own*

You sheltered me from harm.
You kept me warm.
You kept me warm.
You gave my life to me.
You set me free.
You set me free.
The finest years I ever knew.
Were all the ones I spent with you.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.

You taught me how to love.
And what it’s of,
What it’s of.
You never said too much,
But still you showed the way.
And so I knew
From watching you.
Nobody else can ever know.
The part of me that can’t let go.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.
Just to touch you once again.

Is there someone you know
You’re loving them so,
But taking them all for granted?
You may lose them one day.
Someone takes them away
And they’ll never hear the words you have to say.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.
Everything I own.
My life, my heart, my home.
I’d give everything I own.
My life, my heart, my home.

Every little thing, every little thing – 

Just to have you back again.
Just to hold you.

Anderson Rolim

‘I Would Give Anything I Own’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Alphabet of Friendship*

 (A)ccepts you as you are.
 (B)elieves in ‘you’.
 (C)alls you sometimes just to cheer you up and say: ‘Hello!’
 (D)oesn’t give up on you.
 (E)nvisions the whole of you, even the hidden and unfinished parts.
 (F)orgives your mistakes.
 (G)ives unconditionally.
 (H)elps you.
 (I)nvites you into their life and space.
 (J)ust accompanies you on our pathway through life.
 (K)eeps you close at heart.
 (L)oves you for who you are and not what you have.
 (M)akes a difference in your life.
 (N)ever Judges.
 (O)ffers support.
 (P)icks you up when you’re down.
 (Q)uiets your fears.
 (R)aises your spirits.
 (S)ays only good things about you, but also
 (T)ells you the truth whenever this is necessary.
 (U)nderstands you.
 (V)alues you.
 (W)alks beside you.
 (X)-plains things you don’t understand.
 (Y)ells when you won’t listen and
 (Z)aps you back into reality.

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Food For Thought*

Third Sunday in Advent 2015
​ 
At the moment, until 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] December, the day of the solstice, the Sun is moving through Sagittarius. This masculine Fire sign rules vast topics like higher education of all kinds, among them religions and philosophies. Fire in this sign is of a spiritual nature and is said to burn mellower than in the other Fire signs. Do not be deceived by this though! Although the fire burns in a different way in Sagittarius, it can turn into the most destructive one of all. By the time it reaches this sign, even an unevolved soul has its learning from the Aries and Leo experiences under its belt.

When the Sagittarian fire unites itself with the negative aspects of these two signs, the result can be worked out on two fingers; it can be an especially lethal combination in the context of religions. Just look at the state of our world now and see for yourself how the push, drive, enthusiasm, over-confidence, arrogance and intolerance of Aries, ruled by Mars, the God of war, comes together with the abundance of creative ideas of Leo. Now, take a look at the weapons arsenal of our world and you can see what happens when they are applied to means of destroying each other. 

To this day, there is much evidence in our world that a small amount of knowledge is indeed a dangerous thing. All along it seems to have been very much part of unevolved human nature that having got hold of one small corner of God’s truth, we believe to have found the answer to everything. In such cases the Sagittarian fire may express itself as religious fanaticism that is willing to go on the rampage and turn us into a crusader. Carried away by the missionary zeal of our still limited vision of life we then allow ourselves to be guided by the dogma and creed of religions, whose teachings could have long lost most of their validity for the times we live in. Either we choose such a belief system consciously in this lifetime or, unbeknown to our earthly self now, we do so before physical birth in the world of spirit. Another expression is the priest who blesses those who go to war and the weapons for maiming, killing and suppressing others. 

The human spirit in both genders, without its soul, is masculine. It is in this world to become familiar with all its aspects and learn their wise handling. First and foremost it must get to know the destructiveness of its nature, and that pain is the result when any of God’s creatures is hurt. The best way of demonstrating this is through having to spend as many lifetimes in physicality as it takes to learn this. Every spirit and its soul must spend time on the Earth plane and move about in a physical body, an extremely delicate and sensitive vehicle, so each can find out through their own experiences that this body gets hurt easily and, at the extreme end of the scale, can be killed and lost for good. 

That is why time and again, a new physical body has to be created through souls who are already on the Earth plane. Into it enters a spirit, equipped with its own soul that is capable of absorbing and retaining the knowledge and understanding that is gained; through them it grows and expands.  There is no way of imbibing life’s most vital lessons, like getting to know the meaning of pain or death and dying, than at times finding ourselves alternatively at the giving and the receiving end of painful experiences. 

From ‘God’s Nature And Our Own‘

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Song For The Warmongers Of Our World*

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls picked them, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago.
Taken husbands every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young men gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to soldiers every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time passing’.
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to grave yards every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to flowers every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Young girls picked them every one.
And where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to graveyards, every one
When shall we ever learn?
When shall we ever learn?

Pete Seeger

‘Where Have All The Flowers Gone?’

Sung by Joan Baez

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

It is only natural that, when we are witnessing the departure of a loved one from this plane of life, the more thoughtful ones in our midst begin to ask themselves questions like: ‘What is the sense and purpose of all our coming and going in and out of this life? Where do we come from and where are we going to? What is the point of all our striving to achieve when everything is wiped out and lost at the end? Or could there be some kind of meaning behind it? If so, what?’

This is how during periods of great sorrow and sadness, especially bereavements, even the most closed off human hearts begin to open up. Small cracks appear in the emotional coat of armour we normally wear and through them God’s light, in the form of wisdom and understanding, begin to penetrate our consciousness, for it is a time when God and the Angels are drawing very close to us. And to those who are ready to receive them, they bring an increased understanding of life and its processes, in particular death. This is what all my writings are about and some of them I am sharing with you here. God and the Angels are writing them and bringing them to you – through me.

From ‘Letter To A Friend’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius... I have asked myself that question.. "What IS the purpose"... maybe you can tell ME?? I will be looking forward to your thoughts.. Have a fabulous day, and thank you for your words of wisdom.


----------



## Aquarius

*When A Child Is Bor**n*

_A ray of hope flickers through the sky,_
_A tiny star lights up, way up high._
_All across the land dawns a brand new morn’._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_A silent wish sails the seven seas. _
_The winds of change whisper in the trees,_
_And the walls of doubt crumble fast and torn._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_A rosy hue settles all around._
_You’ve got the feel you’re on solid ground._
_For a spell or two no-one seems forlorn._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

_And all this happens, because the world is waiting,_
_Waiting for one child. Black, white, yellow? _
_No-one knows._
_But a child that’ll grow up and change tears to laughter,_
_Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone’s neighbour_
_And misery and suffering will be words_
_That will be forgotten forever._

_It’s all a dream and illusion now,_
_It must come true, sometime soon somehow._
_All across the land dawns a brand-new morn’._
_This comes to pass, when a child is born._

F. Jay
​ 
To my mind the above song is a celebration for every soul who re-enters life on the Earth plane to partake in yet another lifetime of learning and growing from the experiences and opportunities that are on offer here. How about a small change from:  ‘This comes to pass, when a child is born,’ to: ‘This comes to pass, each time a child is born.’?

I believe that the child our world has been waiting for so long is the Christ Spirit, whose spark each time when Christmas comes round is newly born in all human hearts. It is the spirit of love, kindness to and friendship with all lifeforms that share our beautiful planet with us. The long promised and yearned for second coming of the Christ is a metaphor for this awakening of the Divine spark in each individual soul and the collective soul of our whole world, which is presently taking place. 

The newly born in the manger stands for the first stirrings of the Divine characteristics of love, respect, tolerance and compassion for all life that in the long course of our evolutionary odyssey of life comes alive in all human hearts and souls. The realisation of this provides us with a whole new meaning to all life on the Earth plane. Even the least devout ones in our midst can then afford to humbly and happily kneel in love and devotion before the Holy child and its Divine parents. That represents the true meaning of Christmas in our time for me.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
From ‘The Miracle Of Birth’

* * *

[video=youtube;eZGiBL5RtdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGiBL5RtdY[/video] ​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Aquarius... I have asked myself that question.. "What IS the purpose"... maybe you can tell ME?? I will be looking forward to your thoughts.. Have a fabulous day, and thank you for your words of wisdom.



The purpose of our existence is - to put it very simply - that life on the Earth is a school, a place of learning in which we have our being from time to time, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding of our own true nature and God's. The law of life is evolution and this applies to us, just the same as it does to anything else in the whole of Creation. We are here to evolve from being a small earthly self that is only aware of its physical being into one who understands that God is part of us, as much as we are part of God and that, in fact, we are young Gods in the making.

God bless you and keep you safe, always. I hope you're having a good day. Peace be with you. . . Aquarius :love_heart:


----------



## Firemajic

Yeah, I have heard this before.. that life is a "school".. my mom always said things like that.. Thank you Aquarius.. you are fabulous..


----------



## Aquarius

*Christmas In Our Time*

When we live in difficult times
As a good example of what having faith truly means;
When we try to make sense of the sacred texts of our world
And find in them a new understanding of the symbolisms
Of the ancient wisdom each one of them contains;
When we realise that the newly born in the manger stands for the
First stirrings of everybody’s own Divine qualities
Of love, respect and compassion for all lifeforms,
Which eventually comes alive in every human heart and soul;
When as a result of this, we humbly kneel in love and devotion
Before what the Holy child and Its parents in truth represent,
That’s what Christmas means in our time.

When another one of God’s children of the Earth 
Finds out that the Jesus story is a legend
And that no-one will wave some kind of a magic wand,
To save and redeem us and our world,
And that the only way this can happen is when each one of us
Brings forth from within their own Christ characteristics,
And starts to behave accordingly,
Another Divine spark is coming alive and a Christ child born. 
That is what Christmas means in our time. 

When through such knowledge those in despair
Find rest and peace, comfort and healing;
When the bringer of this good news acts unselfishly, 
With love and integrity, honesty and truth,
And without seeking their own advantage,
But feels compassion and enters with into the other one’s suffering,
More sparks in human hearts are coming alive,
Christ is born on the Earth plane and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When in recognition of their true nature as children of the One,
People’s hearts and souls open up and reach out
To each other and say: ‘I forgive you!’,
The wounds of all lifetimes are healing
And the soul of our world does the same;
When human beings treat each other with kindness and respect
For themselves and each other;
When hands reach across all barriers of race, colour, dogma and creed,
And souls, knowing that we are all children of the One,
Look for that which unites us and forget about
What once separated us from each other,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When souls love each other wisely, through thick and thin,
Faithfully and true, totally and unconditionally, 
The way our Creator loves all of us,
Their love is Divine and holy;
When people understand that God means the Holy Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life,
Whose only born Son/Daughter is the Great White Light
At the top of the spiritual mountain,
The Universal Christ;
When yet another one of us grasps that it was S/He who
Once spoke to us and our world through 
The tale of the Master Jesus,
To teach us about the initiations all human souls 
Have to experience in the end,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When the depiction of the child in the manger
Helps us to recognise the love of our own Divine Parents,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Who created our world and everything in it,
Including each one of us, to offer us opportunities for learning
Something from every experience and 
For growing in wisdom and understanding;
When with deep gratitude we feel that the Divine characteristics
Of our true parents are coming alive in ever more hearts,
And increasing numbers of us are making a conscious effort
To act in more loving ways and that in all their encounters,
Not just at Yuletide but any day of the year, then every day
Is Christmas in our time.

When, for the people of today, these good things happen,
Regardless of the events in the world around us,
Christmas, in spite of everything that some say against it,
Truly becomes a feast of joy;
When the imagery of the child in the manger
Helps us to recognise and reconnect with our own inner child,
And we take a new delight in the beautiful old stories and carols,
Because we recognise that in a way they have always been true, after all,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When instead of taking the ancient tales literally,
The way it was done in past ages,
People start to look for the esoteric symbolisms
That are hidden behind the surface words and through this
Find a fresh appreciation for them;
When yet another human soul on the Earth plane
Grasps that the only thing that was ever needed 
Was a fresh interpretation of these stories, 
Then a renewal of faith is taking place in our world
And a genuine love of  God’s wisdom and truth,
Mercy and love grows in ever more hearts and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When people of all nations throw away their weapons
And resolve their disputes in peaceful ways;
When instead they reach out for each other in friendship and love;
When with each new soul who awakens to their true nature,
The Christ spirit is born and comes alive in yet another human heart,
The soul of our world and the Angels in the Heavens rejoice,
For at long last the long promised second coming
And true Christ-Mass is taking place on the Earth,
And Christmas has in our time found its real meaning.

Hallelujah!

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?*
​ 
One of the greatest mysteries of our earthly existence has always been why there is so much suffering on this plane of life. And why is it that just about everybody is presently experiencing such difficult times? Do you know anyone who is having an easy ride through life? I don’t! Does that ever set you wondering why this should be so? I believe that it is due to the fact that we are presently going through a major transformation of our whole world. Because of this all of us are struggling with repaying the Karmic debts we have accrued in previous lifetimes. Some of our most ancient outstanding issues are waiting to finally be attended to and resolved, to provide the healing all lifeforms of our earthly existence are in need of. 

This is especially true for every kind of relationship and in particular the one with God. It also applies to the relationship with ourselves, the most difficult connection of all, as well as that with our whole world and everything it contains. The Karmic chains and shackles we have brought with us into this lifetime are of an emotional and highly complex nature. We ourselves created them, in some cases many lifetimes ago. As long as any unresolved issues remain between two people, their relationship is brought into each subsequent lifetime, until the outstanding problems have finally been satisfactorily dealt with.

Viewed from this angle, it is hardly surprising that most people are struggling with exceptionally tough difficult relationships. They have been brought into this lifetime because it is an extra special one, in which the Universe is offering every one of us sufficient opportunities for restoring the balance of our account in the great spiritual bankbook of life. Whatever it is we may still be called upon to go through in this process, it is essential to reach out for the helping hands of God and the Angels. Everything that has ever happened to us and our world did so for good and wise reasons. And they alone can take us safely through the wilderness of our emotional minefields and in the end bless us with a renewed understanding of the higher meaning of our suffering. 

The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship, kinship and love for everything that shares our world with us. Being true to the Aquarian ideals in all our daily encounters becomes easier when we consciously return into the awareness of our true nature. As the Christ Spirit comes alive and begins to grow within us, our heart slowly opens ever more with compassion and love for our own suffering and that of our whole world. This is the beginning of our homecoming and healing together with God. Learning to trust the guidance that rises into our conscious awareness from our inner teacher and willingly following its instructions, we play our allocated role in the healing of all life, as well as working on the redemption of us and our world. 

Forgiveness now grows quite naturally in our hearts, first for ourselves for having created our problems and especially those in relationships in the first place, and then also for all who have ever hurt and wounded us. For us, as children of God, it is of the greatest importance to attend to every one of our outstanding issues as carefully as we can, so that in the end all our relationships are converted into spiritual friendships, in which people meet each other with as much love and respect for themselves as for each other. 

On the inner level all life is one and God and the Angels are as much part of us, as we are part of them. In the normal course of events, to allow us to get on with our learning and growing process, they remain in the background of our consciousness. Constantly on standby and observing, they will not interfere with us and our actions, unless being asked. This creates the illusion that we are alone on the Earth plane, but in truth nobody ever is. 

German folk wisdom tells us: ‘When the need is greatest, God is nearest.’ It is true that in times of suffering our individual soul and that of our world draws ever closer to the Divine. Yes, it is sad that this should be necessary, but undoubtedly this too happens for good reasons and fulfils a wise higher purpose, the same as everything else in our world. For as long as things are going smoothly, the earthly self happily marches along on its own. In the normal course of events, only in difficult times when we have reached the end of our tether, do we go down on our knees and from somewhere miraculously comes the inspiration to ask for help from above. When we do, lo and behold, it does come – although it may take a while to manifest. In the end this brings us, the human soul, back into closer contact with God. 

Wise ones, who have found healing and are now healers in their own right, have learnt from their mistakes of the past and make every effort to remain in touch with their God or Highest Self at all times. They trust this part of their being because their own experiences of the past have taught them that this is indeed the part that knows the way of all things and has the answers to every question we may ever care to ask. Because it is as much part of us as we are part of it, it has always been with us and therefore knows every aspect of the whole of our past, present and future. 

Whenever we turn to it and seek its advice, much good can come from any kind of apparent evil. With its help, it is possible to find ways of resolving any problem and healing all our relationships, even or maybe especially the most difficult ones. When we patiently endure whatever our Karma of previous lifetimes and this one has brought to us and make a genuine effort at following our inner guidance, the Universal law of compensation sees to it that in the end there will be some kind of reward, which can be great when it eventually comes. And if it happens in the form of increased inner strength and understanding, as well as faith and trust in ourselves and the goodness of life, that surely is the most wonderful gain anyone could hope and wish for. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road To Bethlehem*

The road to Bethlehem is long.
Through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul
Of failing to understand who we truly are, 
And through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices, 
Every soul must eventually find its own way back 
Into the comfort, warmth and light of recognising 
Once again its own true nature and origin. 
That, to me, is the road to Bethlehem.

This road to Bethlehem is hard.
It takes many lifetimes, until our small frightened earthly self 
Realises that no Saviour and Redeemer 
In the outer world will ever come to our rescue,
Because the true Saviour, the Christ child, promised of old, 
Has always been waiting to come alive and 
Be born in everybody’s own heart.
And when one fine day the human soul begins to open up
To the pain and suffering of others and endures them with them.
The love of the true Christ stirs and 
The holy infant within is born and starts to grow.
The Heavens rejoice because one more human soul 
Is coming home and kneels before its true Lord and Master, 
The living God within, the Universal Christ, 
Whose spark we all carry within.

The road to Bethlehem is tough and cruel.
Until human hearts take possession of the qualities of their Divine parents,
The Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
They cannot help growing ever colder, 
Selfish, greedy, judgmental and unforgiving
Towards the suffering of others.
This is a sign that the Divine spark within is still asleep
And the qualities of the gentle Christ Spirit 
Of compassion and love are slumbering with it.

The road to Bethlehem is steep.
But only for as long as the true God is still hidden from our inner view.
Regardless of that, each soul must continue its climb 
Up the spiritual mountain. 
While the wise ones, our guides and Masters,
The good shepherds in the world of light, 
Stand closely by, take care of all our needs and keep watch,
Until the glorious moment when yet another one of us 
Becomes aware of their own nature and destiny again. 

The road to Bethlehem is long,
But eventually every human child of God stands 
In awe and wonder before itself, when the Divine spark,
The Christ child, comes alive and is born 
In the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our own heart. 
The loving union of the great God and Goddess of all life, 
On its highest levels, once created the child, so that
Untouched by all earthly things, 
Its conception was indeed immaculate.
Father/Mother Creator, the child’s true parents,
Look upon each one of us, their earthly offspring,
Through all our wanderings, lifetime after lifetime,
With much tenderness and wondrous love.

The road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one,
When at long last, the miracle of birth takes place,
The Divine spark, the Christ Spirit within, comes alive 
And the qualities of the gentle Christ motivate us and run our lives for us.
When this happens to you, rejoice!
Your very own child has been born and you are reborn with it. 
Our hearts fill with gladness, love and gratitude,
The road up the mountain becomes easier and 
The cross of our earthly existence grows lighter,
For the goal, our final re-union with the Godhead,
Turns into a reality and we have reached Bethlehem!

The road to Bethlehem twists and turns.
Yet, we all get there in the end and the Angels ensure that
None of us is forgotten, left out or ever truly lost.
When we give of our best and bring forth from within
The highest we are capable of,
Sharing whatever gifts have been bestowed upon us with all 
Who are walking behind us on the road, 
Means kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King 
In our own heart and assisting its birth in the hearts others. 

Giving of our finest gifts to all, laying them 
Down on the altar of life and doing our best
To alleviate whatever suffering we encounter in our world,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
We fulfil the purpose of our being on the Earth, which is
Doing our share of blessing and healing our whole world 
And all those beyond.

God bless you all, not only at Christmas, but always.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Soul?*
​ 
As there seems to be a great deal of confusion about this, let’s take a closer look. Traditional astrology and its four elements can go a long way towards a better understanding of God’s nature and our own. Fire and Air represent the masculine, positive and outgoing of our own nature and the God aspect of the Divine Trinity. Its counterpart consists of Earth and Water, the feminine, passive and receptive elements of the Goddess and us. God’s spirit and our own is masculine and belongs to Air, the realm of thought, and Fire, the creative ideas which are constantly flowing from the Godhead into the whole of Creation. The Air element transmits these fiery ideas into its feminine counterpart. And the love and wisdom of the Great Mother of all life decides where they should be manifested in the physical realms of Earth and Water, for example as physical bodies of Mother Earth’s children of the animal kingdom. 

In our role as earthlings, for a long time we have not idea that in truth we are much more than earthly beings who are wandering around, each in their own physical body. Eventually it dawns on us that there is a part of us that dwells invisibly within these bodies that is more important by far than their outer shells. This aspect of our being does not die when our physical body returns to the Earth. It is immortal and eternal, and therefore will and can never die. At the death of our physical body this part moves on into different dimensions of life, the world of spirit or light, the place we once came from, our true home. It comes clear to us then that in truth there is no such thing as death, merely transformations into different life states. 

Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, every woman and man without exception has these different aspects of their being and is subject to the same evolutionary processes. Each one of us who is presently taking part in Earth life is an individual spirit, who is temporarily encased in matter and has a soul of its own. Every country, every planet, our world and all worlds has a soul of its own and all together they are part of the Great Soul, the Mother of all life. On the inner level of life all is one and every individual soul, the soul of our world and all worlds are evolving simultaneously. Hence the saying: ‘What is done for one is done for all.’ 

The soul is the memory bank of every one of the events and encounters we are experiencing in the course of all our lifetimes. The soul is our feeling nature, the soft, sensitive, caring and nurturing feminine aspect in both genders. This part of us grows and develops through the learning we gather, each under their own steam, in the course of many lifetimes. As the feminine aspect of God is conscious in women, they usually are more in touch with the world of their feelings. And because this part is unconscious in men, it is much harder for them to gain access to this world.

Having established that the essence and core of our being is spirit and soul, the question arises whether it is possible to study our spirit. I don’t think so, but then we are not in this life to study our spirit – it just IS – always has been and forever will be. It is abstract and invisible, eternal, immortal and indestructible. Nothing can hurt, harm or damage it. Every spirit, at the beginning of its epic evolutionary journey, has to build itself a soul, so that with its help the spirit can begin to experience itself and the world in which it finds itself from time to time. 

Soul cannot be seen either, but it can be felt. Any pain in our physical body is a soul signal that something on the inner level of our being is crying out to be looked at. The outer pain is invariably a manifestation of some kind of soul pain. It represents a shadow and an unresolved issue from the past that could have been waiting to be dealt with for a very long time. Each pain is an indication that something is asking to be looked at and dealt with and forgiven in an appropriate manner, so that healing can take place. 

The soul belongs to the Water element, the realm of feelings and emotions. It is part of our waterbody and because our physical bodies consist of about seventy percent water, it is huge and clearly of great importance. The physical body acts like an overcoat that is worn over other more subtle bodies, for example the astral one for getting around and exploring the spirit world, after the physical body has been shed. Being the storehouse of the memories of anything that ever happens to us in the course of all our lifetimes up to the present moment, everything leaves its imprint in our souls. At each entry into another lifetime we bring these memories with us and we constantly carry them around with us. In the cells of each newly created physical body they are already present. 

All spirit is consciousness and belongs to the realm of thought. God’s spirit is thought energy and because we are part of God, so is the main part of ours. The most powerful force in the whole of Creation is thought. Although they are abstract and cannot be seen on our present level of existence, God’s as well as our thoughts are very real. If, whilst on the earthly plane of life, we believe that we can think as we please because no-one will know, we could not be more mistaken. On the inner level of life every one of our thoughts is visible and with them, so to speak, we are constantly shouting our intentions from the rooftops, for all to see. The intentions behind every one of our thoughts and deeds decide whether they are serving the good of life or whether they are evil. Read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

Be that as it may, each newly created spirit needs to create itself a world and then a soul through which this world can be felt and experienced with the help of its feelings. In the final analysis God created us, so we can be sent out into the world, to experience and learn about itself. This is how God – and by this I mean the Universal Life Force, the Great Father/Mother of all life – gets to know Itself through us, Its creations. 

We are consciousness and in truth, nothing on the Earth plane belongs to us, except the amount of awareness we have found up to any given point of our evolutionary development. The purpose of all human earthly sojourns has always been that we should grow in wisdom and understanding. To put it quite simply, each spirit once it has created itself a world of matter, is in possession of a physical body and has grown itself a soul, during its earthly sojourns finds out that when we as earthlings cut ourselves with a knife, we bleed and it hurts. When someone speaks hurtful words to us, our soul moans and weeps. And when we climb to the top of a tower or a wall and jump down from it, we discover that in spite of the fact that our spirit is free and can in truth travel in its thoughts wherever it wants, our physical bodies are unable to fly.

Aquarius is the sign of equality, equal rights and duties for everyone. And the Age of Aquarius is bringing us the recognition that the right of taking part in earthly life presents us with a duty and an obligation. Each one of us is in this life to develop their own Christ nature and through this evolve into an ever more beautiful, kind and loving, tolerant and compassionate being. Through bringing forth and practising our Christ characteristics and qualities in our daily lives we gradually grow into saviours and redeemers of ourselves and the whole of humankind. And that is the only way the Christ Spirit will ever be able to fulfil this long promised function for us and our world.

As the same characteristics that are in God are also in each one of us, there is never any need to feel inferior or superior to anyone. Everybody has everything within and nobody is all good or all bad. Even though to this day in many the Divine powers merely exist in seed form, they are there. If we cannot yet recognise them in ourselves or someone else, it is because they are still slumbering. But with each one who awakens to their true nature and begins to grow and evolve consciously, Mother Earth does the same. Life on our beloved beautiful planet will never cease. Just the same as we as individuals and as a race are doing, it will always move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life onto ever higher levels of existence of such beauty and sophistication as we as yet are unable to imagine even in our wildest dreams. 

And yet and yet, there will come a time for every human soul when, having returned to the world of spirit once more, we and the wise ones in charge of us can see that Earth life no longer can teach us anything. Only then do we, our spirit and soul that is, know that we are ready to move onto higher learning on different levels of life.

Recommended Reading:

‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
 ‘The Power Of Thought’ 
‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Rose
*_
_*




*_

Some say love –
It is a river that drowns the tender reed.
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed.
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance.
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance.
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give.
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely
And the road has been too long,
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong,
Just remember in the winter,
Far beneath the bitter snows,
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

Sung by Bette Midler

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Firemajic

The last verse of this song is .. well.. very poignant.. probably not really true. Love is not for everyone.. Aquarius, you have to realize that.. anyway, this is a beautiful song in theory.. not reality. Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Aquarius

Sorry, dear Julia, but I don't share this view of yours. As God's children of the Earth, our true nature is love. We have come from love and from love we are returning. To me, the song of 'The Rose' describes how, when our spirit and soul have been buried for a long time in the illusionary realities of Earth life, so that we gradually got lost in its views and values, eventually the love and the warmth of our Highest or God Self awakens us from our sleeping beauty slumbers. 

The seed of the Christ Spirit stirs into life and we begin to love everything that comes our way in the manner God loves us: totally and unconditionally. The more loving we become and the more love we send out into our world, the more love returns to us and manifests itself in our lives. That is the working of the Universal law, the law of Karma, which decrees that everything must return to its source. When we ourselves have become a source of love, in the end nothing but love will find its way back to us. Why not try it and see for yourself?

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Aquarius.. this has NOT been my experience..hahaa.. but I respect and value your innocent opinion, it is a very beautiful thought. Thank you..


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Dear Aquarius.. this has NOT been my experience..hahaa.. but I respect and value your innocent opinion, it is a very beautiful thought. Thank you..



It may not have been your experience as yet, but one of these days it will be. If it does not happen in your present lifetime, then in a future one, of that I am sure.


----------



## Firemajic

Well then.. there is still hope.. yes?? Hope is a fabulous thing... Thank you Aquarius!


----------



## Aquarius

Today is the Winter Solstice and this is a celebration of 

*Saturn As Father Christmas*

​Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Our world spent so much time in the darkness of being deprived of spiritual wisdom and truth directly from the source of our being that with the passing of time we became ever more the prisoner of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. But now we have reached the Age of Aquarius, the light of the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth is once more flowing with increasing force from the highest levels of life onto the Earth plane into the consciousness of us and our world. Through this the doors of the jail of humankind’s inner darkness are beginning to swing open and that is especially true at Christmas. 

Each one of us is potentially a receiver/transmitter station through which the spiritual knowledge and understanding of the Divine are waiting to be poured into us and our world. The influence of this can be felt particularly strongly when the Sun moves through Sagittarius, the fire sign in which humankind’s superconscious faculties are developed and eventually are going to find their finest expressions. In the fullness of time the Sagittarian energies will eventually provide all human souls with a direct line to their Creator. They are a bridge from our earthly human minds into the mind of the Highest. Making contact with the source of our being is easier at the time of year when these energies are at work than at any other moment, because they are then clearer and suffer less from interference. Establishing the connection is by no means intended for a privileged few only. Everybody is invited to take part and if they so wish, nobody is excluded or left out. 

 A few days before Christmas the Sun moves from fiery Sagittarius, ruled by jolly and jovial Jupiter, into earthy Capricorn with its planetary ruler, the stern and undeviating Saturn, who with Uranus is also the co-ruler of Aquarius. Now, if I told you that in truth Saturn is the Father Christmas of the Zodiac, would you believe me? In spite of the impressions that are created by Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius and Saturn, the ruler of Capricorn, the role of Father Christmas does not belong to Jupiter. Its benevolent energies of jollity, bonhomie and goodwill to all merely provide the background to the build-up that leads us into the festive season. As soon as the Sun moves into Capricorn a profound and marked change of energies can be felt.

During the Sun’s transit through Sagittarius, we and our world are presented with fresh opportunities for finding a better understanding of some of the things, especially spiritual ones, that could have been puzzling us in the past. But when the Sun moves away from the warm, fiery and enthusiastic Sagittarian energies into the cold and distant, stern and dour earthy Capricorn ones on the day of the Winter Solstice, things come down to the Earth, sober up and life once again returns to normal. 

In the year 2015 the solstice takes place on 22[SUP]nd [/SUP]December. See whether you can sense how under the influence of Capricorn’s energies life feels as if everything were coming down to Earth with a bit of a bump. Everyday duties take over and a rude awakening awaits many because of their excessive spending under Jupiter’s generous and expansive influence. If you are sensitive to this  kind of thing, you may notice a feeling of being deflated and possibly slightly depressed as if something good had been taken away, which as a matter of fact, it has. 

It is not without reason that Christmas falls into the time of the Sun’s transit through Capricorn, whose planetary ruler is Saturn, the undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac whose main job is to initiate God’s children of the Earth into the fine art of self-discipline and self-mastery. The prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of Sagittarius rise into the conscious awareness of humankind’s individual and collective soul may have become blown up out of all proportion, under the influence of Saturn’s energies can be grounded. This is necessary if they are to  find practical expressions and manifest themselves in a manner that sustains us through the darkest part of the winter and the densest one of the Earth signs. 

In the days of yore, the jollity and merry-making of Christmas were known as Saturnalia. To this day, deep spiritual symbolisms are hidden behind many of the old customs, for example that only children who have been good and who worked hard receive presents from Santa Claus. To deserve Saturn’s gifts, God’s children of the Earth have to toil unceasingly, but when they eventually arrive, they most certainly are worth striving for. They consist of the wisdom and understanding that can only grow in human hearts and souls through learning something from every one of our earthly experiences. The knowledge that is found in this way is our spiritual property and that is the only thing any one of us will ever be allowed to keep and take into eternity. And that most certainly is a present worth striving for.

Saturn stands for the Divine aspect of the stern taskmaster, tough and demanding, which every child of Earth needs. For the wise ones amongst us who willingly attend to their lessons, in the end the loving and caring rewarder part of the Saturnian energies emerge and start to pour their blessings over us and our lives. Alas, human souls thus far have reacted with fear to all contacts with Saturn, but the time has come for shedding all our fears. The only way of doing so is through learning to trust that the basic goodness of life at any given time fulfils all our needs and that the great wisdom and love of our Creator will always provide us with the experiences that are just right for us. 

Our Angels, Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light are waiting to be called upon to help us dissolve the spiritual prison that consists of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears which, individually and collectively, are entirely our own doing. The doors of this jail are gradually creaking open for us and our world. It is true that initially contacts with Saturn stir up fear, but this too happened for good and wise reasons. During past lifetimes, these apprehensions protected us against experiences for which we were as yet unready. Now that we are ready and they are waiting to be dissolved, the energies of Capricorn and its ruler, Saturn, can be tapped into to give us the required determination and strength.

The day of the Sun’s entry into Cancer and Capricorn marks the solstices. In Cancer we celebrate the summer solstice and in its polar opposite, Capricorn, the winter solstice. Both events are special times when – for a brief moment – the Sun in the sky above us appears to stand still, although in reality it never does, as throughout the whole of Creation, all is movement and constant changes, and nothing ever stands still. At the time of the solstices especially powerful outpourings of blessing and healing energies flow from the highest levels of life into us and our world and everything that shares it with us. In the build-up to the solstices these energies grow more potent from day to day and they remain as strong for some time afterwards. 

For those who are walking the healer’s pathway, great cosmic events of this nature create many wonderful opportunities. One of them is consciously tuning the receiver/transmitter station of our whole being into the frequencies of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, so we can be used as channels of light and make our contribution towards the healing of our world and dispersing some more of the darkness that still surrounds us all.

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Christmas Story Down The Ages And Now*
​ 
The Vedic tradition teaches that there is only one truth, referred to as Purush, and but one path to it. Truth here refers to the Supreme Spirit, the Godhead, who throughout the ages has been known by many names, for example Jesus, Christ, Christos, Messiah, Purusha Prajapati in the Vedas and Kalimatullah in the Koran. Each of these figures had to meet the test of the highest and noblest attributes of God, like supreme love, sacrifice, demonstrable power unselfishly applied, purity and so forth. Walking in the footsteps of those mentioned above and bringing forth, the same as they did, our own Christ qualities from deep within our own being and constantly giving of our highest and best, is the only way that can take us back into the oneness with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life – or whatever other name anyone may wish to call our Creator.

The Christmas story is but one of the many tools that have been used over the ages for the re-telling of the age-old myth of the birth of Christ and the light it brings to us and our world from the highest levels of life. In Cosmic terms the Universal Christ, who spoke to us through the Jesus legend, is this light. Time and again, the myths surrounding the Great Light, Sun of all Suns and light of all lights, giver and sustainer of all lifeforms, have been told throughout the ages. For example, the Bhagavad-Gita tells about the birth of the child Krishna – even the name is not far removed from the word Christ – in the heart of the followers of the Lord Krishna. 

In the Western part of our world, long before the appearance of Christianity, the ancient religions – called pagan by the early Christians – honoured the return of the Sun’s light to the Earth, at the time of the winter solstice. The word pagan has its origin in the late Latin ‘paganus. In classical Latin it meant ‘rustic villager and also a non-combatant civilian, non-combatant’. Apparently, the word has also been used as an adjective since the early 15[SUP]th[/SUP] century. It stood for ‘of the country or a village,’ from pagus ‘country people or province, rural district.’ 

Pagan in the religious sense is believed by some to derive from conservative rural adherence to the old Gods after the Christianisation of Roman towns and cities. But the word as such predates that period in Church history, and it is more likely derived from the use of ‘paganus’ in Roman military jargon for ‘a civilian or an incompetent soldier. From 1908 modern pantheists and nature-worshippers have been called – or maybe they called themselves – pagans. 

Be that as it may, all the legends that ever surrounded the winter solstice have tried to convey the message to humankind that the Sun we see in the sky above us is in truth but a symbolism. It represents the spiritual Sun, the Great White Light of the spirit of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. On the inner level of life each one of us carries a speak of this light. Since the moment of our creation it has been waiting to come alive when the right moment has come. To facilitate the quickening of the Divine spark in human souls, individually and collectively, an especially powerful outpouring of light flows directly from the heart of the Christ Spirit into all life on our planet, around the time of the summer and winter solstices. 

The Jesus legend and Christianity have been the Great Mother’s instrument for re-telling the ancient allegory of the birth of the child and the coming of the light that has been promised since time immemorial. The evolutionary progress of us and our world has always been closely guarded, guided and monitored by the Angels, Masters and guides on the inner level of life, who are in charge of it. The closer the Aquarian Age drew and with it the rebirth of our race, the stronger the influence of the changes that are taking place on the inner level have been felt in the outer world. Because of these developments, at a certain evolutionary point it became inevitable that Christmas had to replace the pagan traditions, which were gradually taken over and integrated into the Christian festivities. 

As the dates of the solstices are based on astronomical and astrological data and astrology was rejected by the church – officially it still is to this day – a new festival had to be created to replace that of the pagan winter solstice. So that the new celebrations did not look too reminiscent of old ones, the church founders had to find an appropriate day. They eventually decided that the coming of the Light of our world – which they believe was a Master soul by the name of Jesus – should be celebrated on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December. 

This not only satisfied the demands of the outer world, the world of appearances, it was also of significance on the inner level of life. The twenty-five is under the influence of the seventh ray, because 2 + 5 = 7. 2 – the Moon, the planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the nurturing and caring principle of life. 5 – Mercury, the fleet-footed and winged messenger who brings the fire of the Gods, the creative ideas of the Highest down to the Earth, for better communications that enable a renewed understanding through the Air sign Gemini. In the teaching and healing sign Virgo, Earth, Mercury conveys healing that comes from an improved grasp of the true purpose and meaning of our earthly existence. 

Mercury is a symbolism for the receiver/transmitter station that is our earthly mind with its logical and rational abilities. The seven is ruled by Neptune, the highest love vibration of the Universe that knows nothing of the dense vibrations of the Earth environment, where it is very unhappy. Not to make the taking over of the old celebrations by Christianity too obvious, the slightly fluctuating date of the winter solstices were changed to the constant date of 25[SUP]th[/SUP] December, several days after the actual event. 

The legend of the Christ child came into being during the Age of Pisces, the Water sign of Karma and the soul, co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune. Jupiter is also the ruler of Sagittarius and the prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of this sign rise into the conscious awareness of the individual and collective soul of humankind have to be grounded and find their practical expression in the darkest part of the winter and the densest ones of the Earth signs, when on the day of the solstice the Sun moves into Capricorn, where Earth is experienced at its densest and heaviest.  

As the centuries marched on, through the joint efforts of the more highly evolved souls who from time to time honoured us by spending another lifetime on the Earth, a golden bridge of light was slowly created. This kind of crossing is necessary for bringing illumination from the highest levels of life to the soul of our world and also to every individual soul within . At all times and especially around Christmas, unseen by earthly eyes, Angels walk over this bridge into all human hearts and souls. Their influence is especially strong whenever someone has a special need and calls for them. Their task is to bring blessings and healing, love, light and comfort to all. This is how, during the two thousand years that have passed since the appearance of the story of the birth of the child in the manger, the bridge has grown increasingly strong and the Christ blessings are reaching us ever more powerfully.

So, let us lift our hearts and souls up to the Sun, knowing that the blessing and healing power of the Great Light is radiating through it into us and our world. Even if the Sun cannot be seen in the sky above us on Christmas Day, it is always there for us, giving of its love and warmth. How wonderful to know that our beloved companion, the Sun, is a physical manifestation of the glory and the power of the Eternal Sun, the Great Light not only of our Universe but also of uncountable numbers of others that to this day are still way beyond the capabilities of our present understanding of the Cosmos. 

The same especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world on other occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices, and the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference.

Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
​


[*=center]Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world: 
Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.

​


[*=center]‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Message *__*From The World Of Light *__*2015*_
_*




*_​Today I would like to share with you the  essence of a News Flash from the White Eagle Lodge at Christmas, which  contained a teaching that was given a long time ago. Bearing in mind the  ever quickening pace of our race’s spiritual progress since this  teaching first appeared, it has been updated to do justice to that which  is happening on the inner and outer level of earthly life now.

‘Two thousand years ago a new legend was given to humankind. Its role  was to act as a messenger for the events that would be taking place in  the Age of Aquarius, which by now are increasingly becoming a reality of  Earth life. From the beginnings of human existence on this plane, in  the days before Christmas and for some time after, the blessings from  the highest levels of life have been pouring more powerfully than at  other times into all aspects of earthly life. With each passing year the  inflow of the Christ energies has become more powerful.

‘And today we have come to lead you in a meditation for this most holy  event. We are here to celebrate with you the Christ-Mass, the birth of  the Christ. The awakening of the Great Light in all hearts is presently  taking place in the realities of Earth life and in ever more of you the  Divine spark of the Universal Christ is stirring from its slumbers. The  legendary figure of Jesus has been a herald of the coming of the Great  Light. The story of his life has been but one of the many  interpretations of the myth that have been surrounding this event. Each  one of them was given to your world by us, the wise ones in the world of  light. Throughout the ages people have been celebrating the coming of  the Christ in many different ways. 

‘Now imagine in your mind’s eye that the Heavens are opening and the  Holy Mother with the Christ child in her arms enters your inner vision.  What you are seeing is the Great Mother of all life. In her loving arms  she is holding a miniature version of the Great Light, the Sun of all  Suns. Its radiance shines with undiminished force from the Divine child  into the hearts of all human souls on both sides of the veil of  consciousness that to this day separates them.

‘The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend is a symbolism for the Great Mother  of all Life. Her love and wisdom is the focal point and centre of all  life on the Earth plane as well as anywhere in the whole of the created  world at Christmas, the Christ Mass. Silently observe and breathe in the  sweetness and kindness of the Mother and worship Her and the gift she  brings to humankind, Her child. With each passing year it is newly  brought forth to help human hearts and souls to become spiritually  stimulated, so that they open in love and goodwill towards all  lifeforms.

‘The Great Father is part of the Great Mother. He stands behind Her and  puts His arms lovingly around the mother and their child. Sing with the  Angels and worship with the shepherds. Greet and give thanks to the  three kings, for they represent the sages in the world of light, who at  all times are holding your hands to guide and protect you and to keep  you safe. Kneel before your true King and Queen, Lord and Lady, Master  and Mistress, and their only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, on the highest plane of life. 

‘Sagittarius is the sign responsible for the development of humankind’s  superconscious faculties. When the Sun moves through it from 22nd  November to 22nd December in the run-up to Christmas, the Divine seed  that to this day is still slumbering in many human hearts receives a  renewed impetus to come alive and reveal its presence in the realities  of Earth life. On the day of the Solstice, 22nd December, the Sun moves  into Capricorn, the densest Earth sign of them all. It is also the sign  in which the highest aspirations can be fulfilled and achievements  brought about in earthly life. The energies of this sign bring the  sacred fire of the Divine down onto the Earth. The goodwill and love  that expresses itself in so many ways reveals that the seed of the  Christ Spirit is indeed stirring in all hearts and souls, and that the  holy infant is being born.

‘And that is whom you too have come to worship. To the wise ones in your  midst, who have woken up to their true nature, the magic of the higher  meaning that lies behind the surface words of the ancient story of the  birth of Christ and the many carols it helped to bring into being never  fades. Understanding what they have to say, the wise one’s hearts open  wide to receive the Divine fire of love that flows more strongly than  usual at this blessed time of the year. Invisible to earthly eyes, the  Angels, messengers of the Highest, are standing by as the power, glory  and light of goodwill shines with increasing force into all life on the  Earth plane and fills every heart. The crib is the symbol of the most  humble place on Earth: the human heart. And the light shines from the  heart of the Divine Mother and the Christ, her Son/Daughter, in all its  beauty and glory into each and every one of them.

‘Awakened ones do not complain that we are once more telling you the  same old story. They know that we are doing it to remind you of the many  symbolisms that have been hiding behind the words of the Jesus legend  for such a long time. The Divine wisdom and truth they contain is  waiting to sink ever more deeply into the consciousness of each  individual heart and soul and through it your whole world. Being aware  that the spiritual aspect of life is by far the more important one, wise  ones refuse to put earthly concerns first. They prefer to concentrate  on the profound truths the myth contains because they appreciate how  essential they are for their own life and happiness as well as that of  the whole of humankind. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, would love to  describe the glory of the Heavenly realms to you, but using earthly  languages this is impossible. And even if we could find the right words  to tell you about the power and glory of the Heavenly hosts, most of you  would not yet be able to grasp the meaning of what we have to convey  about the power of the Highest, the Christ Star. In your earthly  existence it can only be perceived by calling upon and practising it in  your daily lives. It is something that cannot be known with the help of  words or pictures. It can only be sensed through the feelings of love  and siblinghood towards each other and your whole world that rise from  the deepest innermost core of your being. 

‘We would like you to know that many of those who have left their  physical bodies behind are with you in spirit. Those you have loved and  still love and remember are gathered here tonight. May you feel their  presence as well as that of the Angels and Masters, and all other spirit  guides and helpers. All of us together are sending heartfelt greetings  and wishes for each one of you on the other side of the veil of  consciousness. We invite you to join in the feelings of happiness and  gratitude about the gift of life that has been given to us, and our  common fate and destiny. 

‘Know that every human soul, who is endeavouring to grow in saintliness  and inner beauty of spirit, is making a valuable contribution towards  creating a new and ever more peaceful and beautiful world by bringing  God’s Kingdom onto the Earth. The highest potential of all who are  presently participating in earthly life is to evolve into healers and  bringers of God’s light and wisdom. And that, dear Friends, is the way,  the light and the truth for every one of God’s children of the Earth.  Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, each one of you is a child  of the Christ Spirit who forever has its being in the radiance of the  Christ Star.

‘The healing you are seeking is of the spiritual kind, but it can only  be found through the power of your own spiritual aspirations. When your  thoughts and whole being are truly aspiring to the light forces of the  Universal Christ and tuning themselves into them, Its rays can flow into  your loving heart without any hindrance. This awakens the Christ seed  and soon you begin to feel how the rays of the Highest light penetrate  ever deeper and with increasing force into every cell and atom of your  physical body. 

‘The Christ light is the only power in the whole of Creation that can  reverse the order of all things, make crooked corners straight and bring  healing to all conditions. Under its influence all darkness in human  minds, physical bodies and their indwelling spirit and soul transmutes  itself into light. This is how the Christ Spirit gradually takes  possession of every cell and atom of your physical bodies and controls  your whole being. And that is how miracles are performed.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Ancient Prophecies Fulfilled’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

Please allow a moment for files two and three to load.


Happy Christmas and a prosperous and above all healthy New Year 2016 
to each one of you, dear Friends, my worldwide spiritual family.

And here is my Christmas card for you.
Please click the link below:

‘Christmas Card’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

This is a beautiful message Aquarius.. I hope you have a joyful, peaceful Holiday.. Thank you for all of your words of wisdom.. with all my love and respect.. Julia, AKA Firemajic..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia, for your kind and loving words. They are very much appreciated. I am celebrating the Christ Mass as, in my view and for me certainly, it should. I am honouring and enjoying the event as described in my Christmas message from the world of light for this year. 

With love - Aquarius :encouragement:

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Thrill Of Hope

*_*





*_
​O Holy Night,
The stars are brightly shining,
It is the night of the true Saviour’s birth.
Long lay the world in sin and darkness pining
Till S/He appeared and the soul felt its worth.
A thrill of hope the weary world rejoices,
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.

Fall on your knees, O hear the angels voices.
O night Divine, O night when Christ was born.
O night divine, O night, O night divine.

Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by the cradle we stand.
So led by light of a star sweetly gleaming,
There came the wise men from Orient land.
The King and Queen lay thus in lowly manger,
In all our trials born to be our friend.

S/He knows our need, 
To our weakness is no stranger,
Behold your King And Queen. 
Before them lowly bend!

Truly S/He taught us to love one another.
The Divine law is love and its gospel peace.
Chains are breaking, for all are our siblings.
And in His/Her name all oppression does cease.
Sweet hymns of joy in grateful chorus raise we,
All together let us praise God’s holy name.

Christ is the Lord and Lady.
O praise His/Her Name forever,
His/Her power and glory for evermore proclaim.
O night divine, O night, O night Divine.

Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius

‘O Holy Night’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

Happy Christmas to all.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Christmas Prayer With Gift Ideas For Ourselves*

​O Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life and Your only born Son, the Universal Christ, we pray that every heart and soul in both our world be opened wide to receive the blessing and healing power of Your wisdom and love. Grant us the gift of finding rest and healing in the presence of You and  the Angels around Your throne. 

May the light of the Christ Spirit go forth from your sacred heart more strongly with each passing day. May it flood and fill us and our world and flow from there into the farthest remotest corners of the whole of Creation for the blessing and healing of all its lifeforms. May the joyful song of the Angels of Healing and Peace bring love and goodwill to the heart and soul of humankind, our whole world and all others, not only at Christmas but throughout every coming year.

 The gifts for ourselves are meeting
Opponents: with tolerance.
Enemies: with forgiveness and the kind of peace
that grows from knowing that in this life 
nobody is our enemy. 
There are merely teachers who are 
in our lives to show us how we do NOT want to be.
Friends with: open hearts and minds.
All lifeforms with: charity and compassion, kindness and love.
Children: by living as good examples they may wish to follow.

And if you are still in the mood for another Christmas card, 
please follow the link below:

‘Christmas Card’

Happy Christmas to your and your loved ones.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*At Christmas And The New Year*

I am thinking of you today,
Because it is Christmas.
I wish you happiness,
And every day after Christmas
I shall still be thinking of you
And wishing only the best for you.

My loving thoughts and good wishes 
Are always with you.
And whatever joy comes your way
Gladdens my heart too.

And so, throughout the whole of every year, 
I wish that the blessings of the Christ-Mass shall be
With you, with every one of us and our world, 
Now and for evermore.

Henry van Dyke
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, I must confess I did not realize who Henry van Dyke was, so I googled him... what a fabulous surprise to learn that one of my favorite poems was written by him.. anyway, thank you for posting this lovely message.. have a sublime day.. love you bunches..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia. Hope you're having a good day and I love you bunches, too. :joyous:


----------



## Aquarius

*In The Name Of Love*
​ 
In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment’, first published in the 1940s, White Eagle says: ‘So frequently, sentiment is confused with love. Humankind covers up its own weaknesses and faults in the name of love. Blinded by sentiment, it fails to perceive the real needs of those around. Misplaced love – or sentiment – can blind a person to giving real service. It is that which causes people to give foolishly, to indulge not only the other, but also themselves indirectly. We use the illustration of the devoted mother, who gives her child everything it demands, thinking this to be love. What is the result? Instead of giving her child opportunities to grow, the mother is robbing it of its chances for self-expression and development.

‘When a wise mother withholds lavish expenditure, does that mean she should become cold and indifferent? No, but the mother’s love needs to be great enough for her to recognise that the child’s need for experience; that she needs to encourage it to make its own decisions. The greatest gift that you can give is to help those around you, including your children, to make their own decisions, and to gain their own experience. In more than one sense, Too many sweets can give bad bilious attacks! If you indulge those around you and give them all they want, mistaking this to be love, you are likely to give the equivalent of a bilious attack. That is an uncomfortable experience for them, and perhaps for you, too.’

‘In human life that motherly love or the maternal instinct in its lowest form can be possessive and sometimes degenerate into selfishness. That is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature, but the higher aspect of maternal love is creative: giving – giving – giving life, beautifying life, glorifying the Earth. She is your Great Mother, a physical and spiritual manifestation of the Great Mother of all life.’ 

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, todays message reminds me of my Mother, she was able to balance her love for me with a lot of wisdom... she was so fabulous and each new life experience just reminds me of how very wise she was, and how much I still miss her.. Thank you for your lovely words of wisdom.. have a sublime day...


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia, and the same to you. 

How fortunate you are to have had such a kind, loving and wise mother. 

Hope you're having a good day. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Mother’s Love*
​ 
There are exceptions to the rule, but generally speaking nobody loves us like our mother. Somewhere in the finely meshed fabric of life, she wove a strength, a kind of golden cord that tied us to her and released us into our present lifetime together with her. Ideally, this binding is not for possessing but protecting, so she can be there for us when necessary. In youth, we may feel this as a strain of too much watchfulness and too many questions. But the old equaliser time is likely to reveal to us eventually that the quality of her love has been less selfish than we thought and far more precious than we ever dreamed it could be. The best part of our relationship with her are not our blood ties but the karmic ones  that reach way back into past lifetimes. This is the reason why she chose to love us and be our mother for this one. She did it because that’s what she wanted and not because it was her duty.

The awareness of this sets us free to say: ‘I like you, mother’ or ‘I love you, mama’. Quanah Parker from the Comanche tribe writes: ‘Comanche may die tomorrow or in ten year’s time, but when the end of this lifetime comes for any of us, we know that we shall all be together again in the world of spirit. I surely want to see my mother again.’

Even if the earthly mother of our present lifetime could not love us the way we would have liked her to, our Divine Mother always did and forever will.

Joyce Sequichie Hifler
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Trout*
​ 
Occasionally, when a trout leaps from the waters of a stream or a river to catch a fly, it gets hooked on some fisherman’s line to be robbed of its freedom. Realising what is happening, the fish fights, struggles and splashes with all its might. Sometimes it escapes, but frequently the situation is so hopeless that in the end it surrenders itself to its fate. 

In similar fashion we frequently struggle with our environment and with the hooks that are lying in wait for us. Sometimes we master the situation, while on other occasions things seem too much for us and we could be tempted to give up. Our struggles are all those around us can see and often fail to understand, because it’s hard for fish who are swimming freely to know what life is like for hooked ones. 

How much luckier we are than the poor fish, because we can ask for assistance in difficult situations. But it needs bearing in mind that without requesting it no help can come to us. And so whenever we encounter anything that is too difficult for us to handle on our own, let’s turn to our Highest or God Self, the living God within, and pray for its support. Each time someone does this, the Angels come forward and communicate with us. Through the small still voice of our conscience they are willing at any given time to show us the way forward once more. 

Karl A. Menninger
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*World Healing Meditation*

*For Midnight Of New Year’s Eve *

In the beginning the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Created Heaven and Earth and spoke: ‘Let there be light.’
This is how the Christ Star, the Sun of all Suns and Light of all lights,
Came into being. 
Its light constantly flows forth into the whole of Creation.
From it all life is born and that is how it came about 
That there is a world for us and that 
The Universal Christ’s light and love, 
Wisdom and truth exists in us and our world.

Under the radiance of this Star all human hearts open wide,
And the Divine spark in each one turns 
Into a small still flame of love. 
With the turning of the yearly cycles on the Earth plane, 
The intensity of the Christ Star’s rays 
Has constantly been increasing.
As a result in many hearts this small flame
Has grown into a blazing and all-consuming fire.

When in our minds it unites itself with the sacred fire 
Of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
All darkness and fears of Earth life burn away.
They transform themselves into vibrations 
That fill every individual heart and soul 
With renewed hope, faith and trust, 
And thoughts of healing and peace.
From us they are flowing into the 
Farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation.

Deep inner healing takes place on all levels of life,
As humankind’s wellbeing 
And that of our whole world is being restored
By the Angels of Healing and Peace,
And the Great Mother’s wisdom and love flows
 Ever more powerfully from all hearts and souls.
At last there is peace on the Earth 
And goodwill reigns supreme towards all life.
Forgiveness fills everybody’s whole being 
And we are one again with God and the Universe,
In perfect harmony and understanding.

Rejoice!
For when we are healing, all life and lifeforms 
Are healing with us.
All glory and honour and thanks be to You,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

Amen 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘In The Beginning Was The Word’ 
 
Happy New Year.
With love and all my best wishes to each one of you,
Aquarius

Please follow the link below for my
‘New Year Greetings’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Searching For Love





*​As God’s children we come from love and our true nature is love. Giving and receiving it is one of every soul’s most basic and urgent needs. And when we begin to open up and immerse ourselves in the beauty of God’s all-enfolding and penetrating love and light, we start to develop from within the deepest innermost core of our being into the outer self. The more we practise the art of loving God’s way in all daily encounters and persistently contact our Father/Mother Creator’s Universal love, light and beauty, the more powerful the light of Divinity in our own heart grows. This helps us to love all life with equal strength and to view it with ever greater tenderness, kindness and tolerance that rise from a deep inner  well of understanding about the preciousness and uniqueness of all God’s creatures. 

If, as a result of this, your heart is filled with love and you feel you are short of someone special to give it to, if only you open your eyes you will soon realise that our world is filled with needy people who are searching for love and frequently unable to find it. Just about every human soul belongs to this category and even the most advanced ones are like small frightened children before God. So, take heart and do not be stingy. Give your love away freely to everything that shares your life with you. Any kind of love that is given is never wasted, especially not on people who do not yet know how to respond the right way. 

Even if sometimes nothing can be done but giving a person in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on, a hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to it that our kindness some day in some form or another returns to us. Whatever we send out into the world does return, hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. That includes help coming to us whenever it is required by us. It may not arrive through the people we once helped. In fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and only seemingly out of the blue. Miracles do happen and all love given returns to its sender, often from quite unexpected places and persons, and when we least expect it. 

Anything becomes possible for those who strive to walk hand in hand with the Angels, the Shining Ones, Higher and Highest Beings – call them what you like, the meaning is always the same. They are waiting to help us rise above and see beyond the clouds of darkness – ignorance – that surround us in our earthly existence. We are in this life so that we may eventually be able to walk with our heads above the clouds, not in them. Our feet need to be firmly planted on the Earth to do our share of making our world a better and more peaceful place for all. It is up to each one of us to bring their own small peace of Heaven down to the Earth. No matter how small our contribution may appear to us now, it does make a difference and helps our world to move that little bit forwards on its evolutionary spiral. 

Most importantly, it needs bearing in mind that all adversaries can be overcome, even or better especially the worst one: the fears and anxieties of our small earthly self. We are here for a purpose and are not going through any kind of suffering for nothing. There is purpose and meaning in everything, and each one of us is on the Earth plane to fathom out for themselves what it could be. 

When it comes to finding answers to the most difficult questions of our existence, there is nothing wrong with falling on our knees and baring our hearts and souls to the exquisite tenderness of God’s infinite wisdom and love. Everything about our Creator is best approached with a small child’s frame of mind and its openness of heart. It takes a child’s simplicity to grasp the meanings that are hidden behind the words conveyed to us by our teachers in the world of spirit. They communicate not by using words alone, but give us impressions, images and symbolisms that speak from their spirit to our hearts and souls. 

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

May we all find the love we have always been looking for 
in the coming year.

Happy New Year.

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> *The Trout*
> ​
> Occasionally, when a trout leaps from the waters of a stream or a river to catch a fly, it gets hooked on some fisherman’s line to be robbed of its freedom. Realising what is happening, the fish fights, struggles and splashes with all its might. Sometimes it escapes, but frequently the situation is so hopeless that in the end it surrenders itself to its fate.
> 
> In similar fashion we frequently struggle with our environment and with the hooks that are lying in wait for us. Sometimes we master the situation, while on other occasions things seem too much for us and we could be tempted to give up. Our struggles are all those around us can see and often fail to understand, because it’s hard for fish who are swimming freely to know what life is like for hooked ones.
> 
> How much luckier we are than the poor fish, because we can ask for assistance in difficult situations. But it needs bearing in mind that without requesting it no help can come to us. And so whenever we encounter anything that is too difficult for us to handle on our own, let’s turn to our Highest or God Self, the living God within, and pray for its support. Each time someone does this, the Angels come forward and communicate with us. Through the small still voice of our conscience they are willing at any given time to show us the way forward once more.
> 
> Karl A. Menninger
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
> 
> * * *
> ​




This is a fabulous story with a very strong message, one that I absolutely relate to... all too well..lol..  Thank you Aquarius, I am going to add this to my personal collection...


----------



## dither

Nice thoughts Aquarius.


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> This is a fabulous story with a very strong message, one that I absolutely relate to... all too well..lol..  Thank you Aquarius, I am going to add this to my personal collection...



Glad to hear it, dear Julia, and also to see that you are looking much more cheerful today. 

Happy New Year and all the best, always. 

With love - Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

dither said:


> Nice thoughts Aquarius.



Thank you, dear Friend. If you do what they suggest, you may in due course be able to leave your residence in 'Disappointment'. Why not have a go? 

Good luck on your journey of discovering the real you and what it's capable of. :smile:


----------



## Aquarius

Topical for this time of the year:*

Natural Remedies Against Colds And Flu Symptoms*
​ 
1.    Large doses of Vitamin C, up to 10 grams per day.
2.    Steam inhalations with Eucalyptus and/or Tea tree aromatherapy essences.
3.    Apply a thick layer of Vapour Rub to the soles of your feet at night, cover with cotton socks to avoid messing up your bed. Eases the coughing fits.
4.    Sage and honey gargles. 1 heaped teaspoon of fresh or dried sage into a cup, pour boiling water over it, cover with a saucer for about 15 minutes, strain. Add one teaspoon of honey and wait until the mixture has cooled. Take a mouthful at a time and gargle with it thoroughly. Don’t spit it out, but swallow it. Do this time and again in the course of each day. I guarantee you that it will not take long until you feel a good deal of relief.
5.    Echinacea as drops, tablets or capsules of various strengths. Follow the instructions on the package.
6.    And as a protection against future virus infections, put an onion into each room of your house. Read my notes about ‘The Humble Onion’ by following the link below:

 •  ‘The Humble Onion & Natural Remedies Against Cold And Flu Symptoms’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Red Sonja

"No," answered the famous pagan rhymester to my first question, shaking his turbaned head in a somewhat sad way. Rolling fields surrounded us, rich in long, green grass that sparkled with dew. Stands of trees were too artistically placed to be wild, too lovely and full of life to be cultivated. The air was soft and mild, the sky overhead blue with little puffs of clouds turning pink, then gold, in the morning sun.

"Then is it…" (gulp) "Hell?"

"No."

"…Purgatory…?"

"No."

I looked around. "Okay, Virgil, what do YOU call this setup, then? What's your name for it?"

"You've read a story by HP Lovecraft called 'In The Walls Of Eryx' before, yes?"

"Hm. Not sure. So, this is Eryx World?"

"Ah, no. It's…"

"The Eryx Continuum?"

"No."

I looked around. "Is HP Lovecraft here?"

"No."

"I don't get it."

With a barely-perceptible sigh, the poet replied, "Obviously not." Waving his hand: "It's not the goddamn name that's important anyway. We're getting sidetracked and you're only going to be asleep for so long."

"Can we walk around?" I said. "This is a really cool place, whatever its name is."

"No, the grass is too wet at this time of day. You'll wake up with grass stains all over your sweat pants again. Remember how angry that made Marta the last time? She was sure you were lying to her, too. Now, attend."

I attended. Virgil pointed to a low group of hillocks to our left. At first I saw nothing, then an individual came walking over one of the hills. Swathed in an expensive-looking garment of purple stuff embroidered with gold and silver threads, a beat-up backpack over one shoulder, he or she (it was impossible to tell which) walked with the deliberation of great age or cautious searching, a knobby staff taller than s/he in one muscular hand probing through the tall grass. At last the robed person halted and took a long slow look around.

As Virgil and I observed, with an expansive flourish of his/her staff, the person created a large flat area in the grass. Piles of construction materials suddenly appeared and assembled themselves with crazy speed into a low pavilion canopied with yellow silk, a curious hole in its center.

Once the platform and canopy were complete, some wagons loaded with bundles came floating through the air; the bundles unpacked themselves into dozens of low tables and display stands set with costly-looking items: Paintings, vases, statuettes, hangings, and the like, as though for a museum, arranged themselves about the platform.

When all this was done (and indeed it took less time for the magician to accomplish than it does for me to tell about it) the magician caused a tea set and tray of snacks to appear on one of the tables right next to the strange hole. Choosing an elegant chair carved from a dense black wood and matching table, the magician took tea. A large book appeared on the table and s/he began reading.

A noise approached. Shortly, a throng of bipedal creatures came into view. There were about a hundred of them. As noted, they ambulated on two legs but one could not really call them human: Covered in reddish-brown hair, with heavy jaws and protruding tusks, the creatures proceeded in a troop over the rolling grassy hills. Some wore rude clothing, some carried bundles. Some of them brandished long pointed sticks and appeared to occupy positions of authority. (Now that you mention it, I guess they were an awful lot like humans. Just hairier, with more teeth.)

In short order members among the group spotted the pavilion and drew to a halt. The simian creatures holding the staves barked and grunted orders to the others. For a short time the group swirled in apparent indecision.

"That guy just did a whole bunch of work for nothing," I observed as some hairy individuals clothed in strips of hide and carrying clubs and spears split away from the bunch and approached the pavilion where the magician sat unconcernedly sipping and reading.

"Don't worry about him," Virgil said dismissively.

The ape-men spotted the magician at the center of the pavilion and stopped. Jumping up and down and hooting, they shook their staves aggressively and beat them against the ground. The magician looked up from his/her book, smiled, waved, and went back to reading.

That appeared to anger the simians, who then started leaping onto the platform and then off again while the main part of the group cowered in the background. When the magician, still reading and sipping, did not react, they became bolder and ranged among the objects. Some they knocked over; some the more adventuresome of the group grabbed the objects and either dashed them to the ground or threw them to others in the group, who then ran to hand them to yet other individuals who packed them into bundles.

Still the magician who had set up the display did nothing but pore over his/her book, to glance up every so often as the simians started going through all the stuff on the platform.

Others of the group became emboldened and joined the mob sacking the pavilion. Some of the simians carried furniture and art objects to their caravan, others merely engaged in wanton destruction. In the middle of it all reposed the magician, who seemed not the least bit disturbed about how things were going.

One of the simians, his destructive passion reaching some kind of climax, picked up the shattered remains of a small cabinet, swung it over his head, and aimed the mass of wreckage in a killing blow at the magician. In spite of Virgil's admonition against worrying, I flinched.

However, the cabinet shattered into tiny splinters not on the magician's head but as though against an invisible dome over him. In the midst of a sip of tea, the magician smiled blandly as the simian stared in wonder at his unblemished, undamaged target.

The same individual picked up some more stuff, a fancy chair this time, and repeated the same smashing actions with the same result. This made him (the simian, not the magician) jump up and down in an insensate rage, and then he, and nearly all the rest of his fellows, began throwing whatever they could get their hands on at the magician who sat next to the hole in the platform's center. Nothing fell into the hole and nothing struck the magician, but a wall of debris began to form until the magician could not even be seen.

By this time the pavilion was a shattered mess, a mound of broken furniture and fragmented art objects. As the magician became less and less visible, the simians' rage abandoned them. They milled chaotically about the hill they had created with their destruction. Others from the group that had remained off to the side began hooting at the mob, apparently urging them to leave off rampaging and rejoin them.

In one final burst of animalistic zeal, the simian mob, almost to an individual, ascended the pile of wreckage and there either urinated and/or defecated. Now their frenzy was apparently ended, as the entire assembly shouldered its burdens (many of which now included items of plunder from the magician's pavilion) and continued to trek along the hills under the morning sun. The scene became still and quiet. The area where the pavilion had been was now an unpleasant-looking hummock of odiferous rubble out of which surrealistically protruded here and there the graceful arm of a statue or the shiny bell of a musical instrument.

"Okay, I get the metaphor," I said to Virgil. "If it's true I can't explore, can we leave now?"

"It's not over yet," Virgil said in a complacent tone. "Watch."

For a very short time there was no sound or movement, but then the crest of the mound of wreckage started to open up and – well, wouldn't you know? – there was the magician, unharmed, his/her clothes fresh, on some sort of little platform. S/he rose about ten feet above the pile, leaving a large hole. S/he contemplated the scene thoughtfully for a minute or so, then un-shouldered his/her backpack and rummaged around in it for a moment.

To my surprise, s/he pulled out a bundle of white cloth which s/he carefully unwrapped to reveal a large pod about the size of a croquet ball. It was greenish-gold in color, covered with buff-colored fuzz.

"Oh, wow," I said.

"I know, right?" Virgil said.

After anointing the pod with some liquid from a small bottle, and saying a few words, the magician dropped it into the hole in the mound. Then, holding out his/her hands, s/he said a few more words. The ground shook a little bit, the mound swayed and closed over the pod. The magician hovered looking on for another minute or so. Finally s/he seemed satisfied and descended to the ground some distance from the hillock of filth and splinters the simians had made of his/her pavilion. The light seemed to do something odd, then the magician could no longer be seen.

"So now what?" I said. "Again, the metaphor is not that hard to understa-"

Virgil's tone indicated a bit of fang when he cut me off this time. "One more thing we need to do. No time to waste! Follow me."

We proceeded for some unknowable distance, generally following the swathe left by the simian troupe as it plowed along.

"I thought we were pressed for time?"

"Nearly there. Be patient."

A wind seemed to pick us up and carry us forward, and when our feet again touched the ground, we were in a somewhat hillier region, with mountains rising to our left, the sun continuing to seem to rise over fields and trees to our right.

"Damn!" I exclaimed at the sight before us. Glancing over his shoulder at me, Virgil grinned.

We stood on a ridge overlooking a wide valley. Below, in a tumble of junipers and vines, rose a steep grassy mound. Out of the midst of this mound grew a most remarkable tree.

As tall as a city skyscraper, the tree was regular and nearly completely symmetric in shape, with large sturdy branches (the first branching about sixty feet from the ground) spoking from a straight trunk. Its bark was a rosy silver, smooth like birch bark with an almost velvety appearance.

The tree's foliage seemed sparse, but that might only have been due to its delicacy. The giant, deeply-lobed leaves were silvery and translucent, fluttering on the end of each slender branch in gossamer clusters.

"Holy crap," I said.

"Just keep watching," Virgil advised.

Here and there among the foliage hung bright-orange and scarlet fruits. That I could see them so clearly at distance meant they were… bigger than soccer balls.

"Here they come," said Virgil.

The troop of simian creatures we had last seen walking off after trashing the magician's pavilion appeared now at the mouth of a canyon down and to our left. Dust-covered and much the worse for wear, the group's scouts sent up a cry at the sight of the tree, to which the rest of the troop responded with weak hoots and grunts.

"Oh wow," I said.

"Just wait: There's more!" Virgil said with a sudden, somewhat surprising flare of wit.

Though exhausted and footsore, the simian creatures now trooped enthusiastically down to the foot of the hillock where the tree grew. Most threw themselves onto the grass in thankful postures; some started to undo the bundles they carried.

The stave-bearing simians didn't rest a moment. With gestures and grunts they directed certain of the troop to set up what turned out to be a crude imitation of the magician's canopied pavilion. Then – to my increasing astonishment – they took the art items pillaged from the pavilion and set them up as though in display.

Now one of the company stepped forward, followed by a handful of attendants. This simian stood self-importantly while its helpers draped it in what appeared to be an imitation of the magician's purple embroidered robe. It advanced toward the tree and began to make what appeared to be an address. All the other simians watched and nodded in approval.

"If that doesn't beat all…?" I said.

"It gets better, if you can believe that," Virgil said, his tone one of mild enthusiasm. "But we'll have to come back."

"So what happened to the original magician?" I said. "Is he still around to check out the delicious irony? Did we travel in time or just distance? Did that magician plant the tree or was it someone else? Do the ape-men realize that they're playing a role in this or are they just destructive idiots? Do they worship the tree? If I can get grass stains on my pants in Eryx Land, then can I take one of those fruits from that tree? Hey, can I GROW one of those trees in the waking world?"

"Hm," Virgil said. "Here we are at your house." I looked down and saw that we were. "Wait," he said, "let me check you." The famous poet's handsome brow knit slightly as he studied the legs of my sweat pants for grass stains. "I don't see anything. I think you're okay."

"We can go back to Eryx Land pretty soon, right, Virgil?" I inquired as, waking, I began to sink down through the roof of the house.

Virgil grimaced. "I'm starting to regret that reference," he said. "But yes: Of course. Just don't call it that again. Please."



###


----------



## Aquarius

Dear Red Sonja. Are you sure you posted the above item in the right thread?


----------



## Aquarius

*Be Your Own Astrologer*

*The First Steps*
​ 
Like all truly great ideas, astrology’s basic principles are very simple. Everything is wheels within wheels and cycles within cycles constantly repeating themselves. In my view there is no better instrument than the Divine science for getting to know our true self and loving it, and doing the same for people who are accompanying our pathway through life. As for my taste too much gobble-de-gook surrounds this subject, from the beginning of my writings I have aimed at demystifying it. Besides, instead of feeding people by catching one fish for them, I prefer to show them where they can find and land the tastiest morsels for themselves.

I believe that astrology’s extraordinary beauty and usefulness as well as its basic simplicity can only reveal itself when one strips away all confusing non-essentials elements. As soon as this has been done, the subject transforms itself from something that is best avoided, because for ordinary mortals without specialist knowledge it is far too complicated, mysterious and – to some – downright scary. In the right hands it can quickly reveal itself as something to be enjoyed and relished as the precious gift to humankind which in truth it always has been.

Knowing that simplicity is the greatest thing the Universe can bestow upon any of its children of the Earth, I keep things as simple as possible and use language that hopefully can be followed easily by anyone. In my view the best approach to astrology is the D.I.Y. one. For this purpose I have added some easy to follow instructions on how to find and interpret your Moon signs, as well as a few brief general notes about the role of the Sun and the Moon in our birthcharts.

In all my writings I have always endeavoured to do my share of dispersing the prejudices against astrology that to this day exist in our world. By showing how it can be used to find a better understanding of ourselves, each other and our world, I would like to assist those who come to my website, and especially the Astro Files, to overcome their fear of this truly amazing subject. The kind of astrology I practise has nothing to do with fortune telling. It is applied psychology and an instrument for getting to know ourselves, weaknesses and strengths alike, and for finding out about our innermost motivations and highest potentialities.

My advice for anyone who stands with trepidation before the vastness of astrology is: do not be discouraged. Not everybody is destined to become a professional astrologer. For many it is quite sufficient to learn more about the Sun signs and what they can disclose about their own and everyone else’s predestined pathway and destiny. My own life has taught me how, through a better appreciation of one’s own and other people’s little foibles and peccadilloes, one imperceptibly and almost automatically grows into a kinder and more loving and tolerant person. Astrology has helped me in so many ways, but especially with this and I am convinced that it can do the same for you. Should you be interested in finding out some more, please let me know.

From ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – The DIY Approach’

* * *​


----------



## dither

Aquarius,
i have been standing with trepidation before the vastness for almost fifty years.

Life eh?


----------



## Aquarius

dither said:


> Aquarius,
> i have been standing with trepidation before the vastness for almost fifty years.
> 
> Life eh?



Might it be time for you to become more familiar with the vastness before you, so that it does no longer look empty and you lose your trepidations?


----------



## Aquarius

*The Day Of Our Birth*
​ 
Every number from one to nine is under the rulership of one the known  planets of our solar system. The zero represents the circle of Eternity.  The day we were born in any month of the year in itself reveals quite a  lot about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. Together  with the wise ones in charge of us, we ourselves chose it a long time  ago in the world or light, our true home and resting place after each  completed lifetime. We agreed to this pathway as the most suitable one  for the further development of the abilities we already possessed, in  the hope that in this way our evolutionary pathway would one fine day  lead to the fulfilment of our highest potential as a human being on the  Earth plane. 

The numbers do not MAKE us the way we are, they merely reveal some of  the characteristics we had already developed before we entered into our  present earthly sojourn. It gives us pointers to who and what we are,  i.e. the personality we developed in previous lifetimes. 

To find out to which Sun sign and its ruling planet your day of birth  belongs, take a look at the first list below. The signs are named in  their order of appearance in the zodiac. Having found your day of birth,  go to the relevant link in the Table of Sun Signs at the end and click  on your sign. Take a look at my interpretation of it to see how much  light it can shed on your personality and your predestined pathway  through your present lifetime. 

1.    If you were born on the 9th, 18th or 27th day of any month, the Sun in Aries, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.

2.    If you were born on the 6th, 15th and 24th of any month, the Sun in Taurus, not merely while the Sun is in Taurus.

3.    If you were born on the 5th, 14th or 23rd day of any month, the Sun in Gemini, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.

4.    If you were born on the 2nd or the 20th day of any month, the Sun in Cancer, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.

5.    However, if  you were born on the 11th or 29th day of any month,  not merely when the Sun is in Scorpio, the Master Number 11 applies to  you and the ‘Studies In Mastership’ are of particular interest for you.

6.    If you were born on the 1st, 10th, 19th or 28th day of any month,  the Sun in Leo, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.

7.    If you were born on the 5th, 14th or 23rd day of any month, the  Sun in Virgo, not merely while the Sun is in this sign. See also ‘The  Sun In Gemini’.

8.    If you were born on the 6th, 15th and 24th of any month, the Sun  in Libra, not merely while the Sun is in this sign. See also ‘The Sun In  Taurus’.

9.    If you were born on the 11th and 29th day of any month, the Sun in  Scorpio, not merely while the Sun is in this sign. However, if you were  born on the 11th or 29th day of any month, the Master Number 11 applies  to you and the ‘Studies In Mastership’ are of particular interest for  you.

10.    If you were born on the 3rd, 12th, 21st or 30th day of any month,  the Sun in Sagittarius, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.
11.    If you were born on the 8th, 17th or 26th day of any month, the  Sun in Capricorn, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.

12.    If you were born on the 4th, 13th or 31st day of any month, the  Sun in Aquarius, not merely while the Sun is in this sign. It does,  however, not apply to the 22nd day. In that case the ‘Studies In  Mastership’ are of particular interest for you.

13.    If you were born on the 7th, 16th or 25th day of any month, the Sun in Pisces, not merely while the Sun is in this sign.

*Table Of Sun Signs*​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Aries’  
[*=center]‘The Sun In Taurus’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Gemini’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Cancer’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Leo’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Virgo’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Libra’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Scorpio’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Capricorn’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Aquarius’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Pisces’ 

 
‘Two Studies In Mastership’
‘Master Number Eleven’
‘Master Number Twenty-Two’
‘How To Become A Master Builder’

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Do Astrology And Numerology Have Any Power Of Their Own?’ 

 From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Recipe For A Wholesome New Year*

Take twelve months and bless them,
So that they may be cleansed of all
Bitterness, greed, fault-finding and fear.
Divide each section into one portion for each day,
To make your store last a whole year.
And throughout the coming year,
Every day serve one portion that consists of:

Equal parts of labour, joy and humour,
Three heaped tablespoons of optimism,
One teaspoon of tolerance,
One grain of mirth,
Don’t forget to add a generous pinch of tact
And then pour lots of love over all of it.

When ready for serving:
Garnish with bunches of kindness and attentiveness.
Serve daily with cheerfulness,
A blessing and a refreshing cup of tea.

Katharina Elisabeth Goethe 1731/1808
Mother of the great German poet

Translation by Aquarius

Happy New Year.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*We Three Kings Of Orient Are*
​ 
Today is the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] January, the day of the Epiphany, which is one of the three principal and oldest festival days of the Christian churches. The others are Easter and Christmas. The Epiphany is a commemoration of the day when the legend tells us that the presence of the baby Jesus Christ was for the first time revealed to our world. The word itself has its origin in the Greek ‘epiphaneia’, which means manifestation and/or exposure to view. The event originated in the Eastern church, where at first it also included a celebration of Christ’s birth. However, by the year 354 the church in Rome had decided to move the date of Christ’s birth to the 25[SUP]th[/SUP]  December and the Epiphany to the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] January. In the Western church the festival is primarily in honour of the visit of the infant Jesus by the Magi, while the Eastern church celebrates it in memory of the baptism of Jesus.

For Christian churches throughout our world the Epiphany has remained a holy day. Special services are celebrated every year in remembrance of the day when, according to the Jesus legend, the holy infant was first presented to our world. In spite of the Bible’s aversion to astrology, it is interesting to note that at the time the New Testament was written, astronomy and astrology were still one subject that was widely practised. How fortunate that the more enlightened Christians of our time no longer have any difficulties with accepting that the three wise men, had they ever existed in the reality of Earth life, would have been astronomers as well as astrologers.

The symbolisms contained in the Epiphany story are poignant and potent ones. To my mind, there are some significant parallels between this tale and our age, because we have reached the phase of our development as a race when the Christ child is waiting to be born in all hearts. First there are the three wise men, who came to worship and adore the child and to present it with their gifts. The three companions are thought to have been Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In Christianity’s early days the men were called magi, because their activities were then considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the only one that mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they could have come from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen. 

Later traditions gave the men separate nationalities and colours of skin, as a symbol of the worship of the Christ child by all nations. The wise ones were called Balthazar, Melchior and Gaspar or Casper. It was only in the third Century that the church declared them to be Kings, possibly in an attempt to justify the prophecy in Psalm 72:11: ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ In ‘War And Peace Between Nations’ you can find out more about the symbolism of the men’s kingship and their gifts in the chapter ‘The Three Wise Men’. 

Be that as it may, the legend tells us that the men could read God’s Wisdom in the stars. Wisdom and knowledge spiritually are light and ignorance darkness. The knowledge that came to the men intuitively is the light of the Highest Star that was capable of leading them to the child in the stable. In the same way, modern astrology can act as the light that shows each one of us the way to the Christ child in our own hearts. The crib and the stable represent the human heart, the most humble place on Earth. And now at long last the time has come for the child of the highest parentage, the Christ child, to come fully alive in all hearts. Yet, it can do so only when we approach it with a loving and reverend heart and above all with sincerity and deep humility. And when it does come alive, it shows us how we each can do our own share of blessing and healing, saving and redeeming ourselves, each other and our world.

Shepherds, in the Middle East at the time the Jesus legend was created, were considered to be the lowest of the low of all people. Thus the shepherds and the visiting kings represent the lowest and the Highest ranks of population in our world. All human souls on the Earth plane eventually reach the evolutionary level when they freely and willing kneel before their Christ child and pray for its help, hence: ‘Every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’ So holy and entirely good is the child in the manger that even the sheep and the oxen, who represent the animal part of humankind’s nature, do not feel threatened and are unafraid. And so they kneel peacefully and contently by the side of the child. Its High and Holy parents, in earthly life symbolised by Mary and Joseph, are looking on and all present are joint together in adoration of the child. The Christ Star above the stable shines into the heart and soul of us and our world to bring peace, while high above the Earth plane around the throne of God the Angels are singing their praises.

The world and its evil machinations are symbolised by Herod and those around him and all they stood for. Yet, in spite of all their efforts at killing the Christ child, they did not succeed. It could not be done because this very special child – then and now – enjoys the all-powerful protection by its Divine parents and the Angels. No matter how hard anyone tries to kill the Christ child within, in the long run it cannot be accomplished by anyone. And because each one of us is a spark of God’s great light and power, we are just as immortal and indestructible as the child in the manger and enjoy the same powerful protection. 

The three men knew, as well as we do in our age, that knowledge is power. And because they were wise, they appreciated that their knowledge of the child should not be placed into the wrong hands, i.e. the unready. This applies to each one of us. No-one will force us to turn to God in prayer and meditation to consciously ask for help to be guided back into the wisdom and the conscious knowledge of our true self and into the presence of the Divine in our lives. Only when they have reached a certain evolutionary point are human souls ready to receive this knowledge.

Now our whole world is reaching this phase in its spiritual development and it is up to each one of us to call upon God’s knowledge and wisdom to guide and protect us, individually and as a race. If during our quiet reflections, prayers and meditations on the healing journey there rise from the innermost core of our being, our subconscious, memories from past lifetimes that appear to be too evil for words, fear not. God and the Angels are waiting for us to call upon them to show us how to resolve and redeem even our most ancient and difficult Karma. With their help even the greatest evil can and must be transmuted into the highest good for the whole of Creation.

I find it helpful to know that all my experiences only ever came and still are coming into my life, because each one is trying to teach me something. All our experiences always come for this reason, in spite of the fact that for a very long time we lack the spiritual awareness to understand their meaning. Appreciating and accepting that this is so, sets us free to look for and find the intended learning from the experiences of the past – our own and those of our world. When human souls finally understand why things had to happen, their gratitude for even the most traumatic events is genuine and heartfelt. In this way they are transmuted into well learnt lessons and have at last found a constructive use. 

The awareness that every soul contains God’s highest qualities enables each one of us to make a conscious effort at bringing forth their very best from the depth of our own being. That is how all of us in the end have to deal with and slowly overcome the drives and urges of our earthly nature, which in this procedure is nailed to the cross of Earth. The cross is humankind’s oldest known symbol for our earthly existence. For a very long time the seed of the Christ child has been waiting to come fully alive in every heart and soul, and there is plenty of evidence everywhere that this is now happening. 

The deeper we and our world proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more of us are ready to assist the birth and maturing process of their own Christ child. This requires the building of bridges that enable us to cross from the outgoing Age of Pisces into the new one. And that is where astrology once more enters the picture, because it provides us with valuable clues and fresh insights into the hidden meaning of many of the spiritual teachings of the past, including those of the Bible. Some of these sacred texts are undoubtedly as valid now as they were in days gone by. 

During its awakening the Divine spark in our hearts turns into a small still flame of love. When this unites itself and comes together with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, the leaping flames of the ensuing fire of love uplift and transmute the soul’s fears and anxieties of Earth life into total faith and trust in God and the Angel’s all-powerful protection. Many of you know by now that my kind of astrology is applied psychology that can show the way for anyone who is ready to assist their Christ child to grow into adulthood, and through their communications with their Highest or God Self find rest, peace and healing. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Three Wise Men’ 



[*=center]‘The Good Shepherd’ 
[*=center]‘God’s Chosen People’ 
[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 



[*=center]‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’ 



[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Another Excursion Into Numerology*

*The Holy Trinity*

​As we all know, seeing is believing and that is how the Universe in its infinite kindness and wisdom is constantly providing me with evidence that numerology and astrology work. My experience has shown that they function at their best when used together. To me numerology and Western traditional Astrology are twin subjects that cannot be separated from each other, as one explains the meaning of the other. More than anything else these two, used in tandem, are helping me to unravel the deepest mysteries of the Universe and the processes of Creation. Because of this I am gaining an ever better understanding of the forces of life that are constantly at work in the spiritual background of our earthly existence. In my view, without these powers there would be no life anywhere, not merely on our planet.

To my mind, nothing else can explain the highly complex concepts of the Divine and the processes of creation, especially those that were at work at the very beginning in such easily understood terminology. Let me give you a few examples. In numerology the one represents the first impulse of Creation, the masculine God, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us, the power aspect of the Divine. Number 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo. The two is the second impulse, the feminine Goddess, its counterpart, whose symbol is the Moon. Number 2 = the Moon, planetary ruler of Cancer. These two aspects of the Divinity join forces in the three. 1 + 2 = 3. Number 3 = Jupiter, ruler of Sagittarius and co-ruler of Pisces, together with the dreamy and other-worldly Neptune. Both signs are symbolisms for the Divine realms responsible for the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties.

To understand this, we need to reach out a bit further. Jupiter stands for the principles of harmony, law and philosophical beliefs. The Sagittarian evolutionary pathway first takes us human souls, in the course of our earliest explorations of Earth life, into the exploration – alternately at the giving and receiving end – of religious bigotry, discordant and dogmatic beliefs, disharmony and injustice. At that stage of our development we are as yet unable to peer beyond the end of our nose and we fail to recognise the validity of other faiths and denominations. And because we are by nature quarrelsomeness creatures, at any moment we are ready to go to battle with those who disagree with our beliefs. We are greedy people with immoral behaviour patterns with a constant craving for pleasure and seeking satisfaction of our earthly desires and urges, and our outlook on life is still a completely materialistic one.

However, after many lifetimes of wallowing in the misery of this kind of existence we reach the evolutionary point when its demands have been satisfied. Now the behaviour we ourselves once displayed returns to us in the attitudes and actions of those around us, among them our nearest and dearest. The Karmic debts we are creating in this way towards each other are going to keep us chained together, until every one of the issues has been resolved and put to rest that stops us from living together in peace and harmony. Round and round the zodiac we go, one lifetime after another, learning from the experiences each sign and house can provide for us, and growing through them.

In one of the lifetimes spent in Sagittarius our higher consciousness begins to stir into life and our Highest or God Self increasingly nudges us into reaching for making the positive qualities of this sign our own. This awakens an ever increasing urge for growth and expansion in us that we spend more and more of our time searching for satisfaction, harmony and justice. Our approach to life changes into an outgoing, friendly and optimistic one of good living by simply being a good person. Our inclinations become more positive and constructive and the sense of moral and social obligations towards life begins to develop.

Our interest in the religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens. Its hopes, dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide, the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of our troubled and long-suffering planet.

Sagittarius is the storyteller and the conman of the zodiac, the wilder, more outrageous and less credible the story it brings, the better. Every one of the legends of our world bears witness to this. This is because wherever Jupiter’s energies enter into the picture, gullibility rears its ugly head and happily creates countless problems for us. Alas, for many lifetimes our earthly self is at the mercy of the desires of our lower nature. This part of us is so gullible that it quite happily believes just about anything it hears, sees or reads, thinking that it must represent some kind of what has become known as ‘Gospel truth’. It takes a long time before we find out that even that isn’t truth at all. But when we have become sufficiently evolved and the scales are falling from our eyes at last, we recognise with great clarity that stories like those of the Bible cannot possibly be taken at face value and that they have higher esoteric meanings that are hidden behind their surface words. hidden meanings. With this comes, among many other things, the illumination that the only person who can save and redeem us is each one of us ourselves.

The earthly mind was not given to any one of us for nothing. It is a wonderful instrument that is in need of constant fine-tuning and training until it can finally serve as a channel through which the wisdom and truth of the Highest can reliably flow into our world. To enable us to distinguish truths from lies and that which is true and right from falsities, what we most urgently need to build into our character make-up is discernment, the abilities of thinking logically and rationally, of analysing and differentiating. The Air sign Gemini and earthy Virgo are ruled by Mercury, the winged messenger of the Gods. These two signs, each in its own unique way, serve the training of our earthly minds. Gemini and Sagittarius are polar opposites in the zodiac. This is an indication of frictions on the surface of life between these two aspects of our nature, but at the same time they have the potential of harmoniously working together when they join forces and become one.

In broad outlines the evolutionary pathway of all human souls is the same. Everyone’s religious/spiritual education consists of an initial stage that for a sufficiently long time keeps us firmly stuck in  the bigotry of believing that our religion is the only holy-making one and that therefore it must be protected at any cost against all non-believers. Somehow they have to be converted into following our beliefs. This must continue until the dream the leaders of our religion have instilled in us comes true and our religion has become the only one on Earth. Because that’s what they are telling us, we think that this has to be achieved by whatever kind of force is required and available to us.

This religious intolerance is pursued by us until our Highest or God Self takes us away from it and guides us upwards and onwards through the remaining stages of our earthly curriculum. For each one of us there eventually comes the glorious moment of awakening. The veil is taken from our inner eyes and perception, the earthly blinkers are removed and once more we become aware of God’s true nature and our own. And that in the end leads us on into the recognition that every one of the religions our world has ever seen has been nothing but another road up the spiritual mountain, which all of us have to walk in our search for a conscious reunion with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life.

Religious institutions of all kinds are under the rulership of the Fire sign Sagittarius and its mighty and expansive planet Jupiter. I leave you to your own thoughts of how this has always expressed itself in the religious institutions of our world and how some of them to this day are experiencing the initial stages – the nursery classes, so to speak – of their earthly curriculum.

However, let’s return to numerology for a moment and consider how in earthly life, by expanding their joint characteristics Sun and Moon, God and Goddess bring each one of us into being. We are part of their third aspect, their child, and together they are constantly manifesting and getting to know themselves – through us. That is the process that has always brought all worlds and the creatures populating them into being.

As far as humankind is concerned, the superconscious faculties of each one us awaken at a certain point in our development. From then onwards they assist us with finding a better understanding not only of ourselves and our world, but of all things. Sooner or later we discover that God and Goddess as such cannot be seen by earthly eyes, but can only be perceived by our inner vision as abstract beings who in the 3 in the first instance of creation manifest themselves as the Great Light. This is the force through which all life and lifeforms are given. The Great Light is their only born son/daughter, who is visible to us earthlings as the Sun in the sky above us as a manifestation of the Great Father and Mother. The physical aspect of the Sun is the Mother, and the spirit behind it and shining through it is the Father. Mother Earth too is a physical and spiritual manifestation of the Great Father/Mother. All creatures are their children, including you and me.

With the help of the worlds they created and the creatures that inhabit them, God and Goddess are constantly expanding their knowledge of themselves and their own nature, just the same as we are doing on the Earth plane. All aspects of the Divine are in complete harmony with each other. Peacefully they are co-operating and through their only born Son/Daughter, the giver, nurturer and sustainer of all life. All is ceaselessly working together in the worlds they have already brought into being, while simultaneously new ones are in the process of being created.

This is what the Holy Trinity means to me and if you can think of a better way of explaining it, please let me know.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Nature And Our Own’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Gemini’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Virgo’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*New Year Greetings *

*The Candle*

‘There is not enough darkness in all the world, to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden
​ 
Have you ever sat in front of a burning candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you become aware of the feelings of warmth, comfort, of wellbeing and of somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

The candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of your strength. When, in this state of exhaustion, you sometimes wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of all your efforts, make sure you build in some quiet moments of reflection as soon as possible. Make yourself as comfortable as you can, light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I been a light for others by giving them signs and showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many candles is the support I am giving to those around me, every day and throughout the whole year, lighting their pathway and through this maybe our whole world?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance. It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing is left. It is different for us because, as soon as we attune ourselves to the stream of consciousness of the Highest, every bit of light and warmth we give by nurturing others is constantly renewed and returned to us by the Source of all life and inspiration. Its warmth and light will never cease, dry up or leave us, and the more we give of It, the more we receive. The laws of the Universe command this. The luminescence of the Highest shines through all who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing through and into us and from there into our world and all lifeforms that share it with us.

Therefore, may the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments, let us pray that every single day of the coming year and of all future ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of light that renews the hope, faith and trust of our whole race in the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, Its beloved children of the Earth. 

May raindrops fall lightly on your brow,
May soft winds freshen your spirit,
May sunshine brighten your heart,
May the burdens of each day rest lightly upon you,
And may the Universe always enfold you
In the sheltering mantle of Its love.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Another Excursion Into Numerology*

*The Number 666*
​ 
Today we are going to take a closer look at the theme of the devil and the age old puzzle of the figure 666, which to this day is believed by many to represent the devil, an outside force that is somehow beyond the reach of God. Such a belief was good enough in times gone by, but by now ever more of us are able to grasp that there never were such forces because everything in the whole creation always has been and forever will be of God and from God. Our Creator is a God of dualities and polarities. S/He is our Father/Mother who consists of opposing powers like masculine and feminine, darkness and light, the highest and the lowest, represented by Christ and the Devil.

Because we were created in the image of God, this is also true for us. The more we focus on bringing forth our highest qualities, the more the aspects of our lower nature shrink into the background of our consciousness and eventually wither away completely. Use it or lose it applies to spiritual muscles as much as anywhere else. And this is how in the fullness of time our own Christ nature becomes the saviour and redeemer and the slayer of the beast, i.e. the desires of our earthly self.

The only way the Christ Spirit can save any one of us is by acting as our inner guide, the living God within, who helps us to find ways of pulling ourselves by our own bootstraps – so to speak – out of the Karmic holes we once dug for ourselves. The redemption of those who do not yet know any better than dishing out nasty things to those around them will have to wait until future lifetimes. When they then find themselves at the receiving end of the misdeeds they once handed out, they will not know what’s hit them. And that will make them see our world as a nasty and ugly, unfair and unjust place, when nothing of the kind is true.

Numerology in conjunction with astrology reveals to me that the 666 in truth is a symbol of the dual nature of God and our own. It equally represents the highest good and the greatest evil. To enlarge on this: the 6 is ruled by Venus = love and peace, beauty, balance and harmony. This planet is the ruler of Taurus and Libra. 6+6+6 = 18 = 1 the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo. 8 Saturn, ruler of Capricorn, the sign in which the highest spiritual achievements are possible. 1+8 = 9 is ruled by Mars, the ruler of both Aries and Scorpio. For further understanding you might like to follow the links at the end of this chapter and study the Sun in these signs and their energies. The Sun in Scorpio as the higher expression of Mars is particularly relevant for us and our world at this particular time.

The early Christian teachings – which many follow to this day – still interpreted the opposing forces of the cosmos as a juxtaposition of God, in human form represented by the Master Jesus, and the Devil, who comes to tempt him in the desert. To me, Jesus represents the highest qualities of everyone’s own Christ nature and the desert is a symbolism for the human soul’s exile in physical existences on the Earth plane. However, I am convinced that our planet will not forever remain a spiritual desert. It will only do so for as long as the nourishing influence of the waters of spiritual wisdom and knowledge are lacking.

Take heart and rejoice all human souls who are presently exiled in their earthly existence. With the arrival of a New Age, the sign Aquarius, the Divine Waterbearer, is ever more pouring the living waters of consciousness into every human heart and soul and that of our whole world. This is how the waters of the river of humankind’s understanding have for some time been going through an intensive cleansing process. As a result, with every passing day they are flowing more freely and the desert of human perception is increasingly bursting into bloom.

What is now before you is part of flowering. But it never ceases to amaze me how much our world to this day is filled with superstitions and false beliefs, and how much work on dissolving them is still waiting to be done. To illustrate this with an example, at the beginning of the year 2016 someone drew my attention to the fact that this number consists of 666 + 666 + 666 + 6 + 6 + 6 = 2016. And, as if there weren’t enough negativity and fears in our world, added: ‘Be afraid, be very afraid,’ with a small image of the devil. The 666 brings out in us either the highest or the lowest of our characteristics. The choice which one of these ways we would like to walk is ours, as ever. It seems to me that those who are aware of this endeavour to be on their best behaviour at all times have nothing to fear.

The year 2016 consists of the 2 = the Moon, the symbol of the wisdom of the Great Mother, the feminine. 0 = the circle of Eternity. 1 = the Sun, the symbol of the will and the power of the Great Father. 6 = Venus, the planet of beauty and peace, harmony. For the whole of the millennium before us the wisdom and love the Great Mother will be ever more strongly with us and walking before us, to show ever more of Her children of the Earth their way back home into the awareness of their true nature. For the rest of this century her wisdom unites itself with the circle of Eternity, while the aggression, the power and the will for dominion seeking, empire building and warmongering of the masculine has served its purpose in the earthly education of our race and therefore shrinks ever more into the background.

2 + 0 + 1 + 6 = 9 = Mars, the planetary ruler of fiery Aries and co-ruler with Pluto of watery Scorpio. The fire of the number 9 is pure creative/spiritual/sexual energy. Among many other things the 9 rules sharp instruments, knives and swords. In the right hands it can act as a sword of truth that is capable of cutting through the Gordian knots of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. It can turn into a surgeon’s scalpel that removes that which has become unhealthy and is festering in humankind’s individual and collective consciousness.

Many new beginnings will be waiting for us and our world in 2017, a number 10 year. Under the influence of Sun, Moon and Neptune, wise ones whose transmitter/receiver stations are tuned into the frequencies of the highest realms of life will be able to bring their inspiration down onto the Earth plane, for the blessing and healing process of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.

So, is the 666 a symbol of the beast? Yes, it is. But the devil never was an outside force. The word is merely a metaphor for the lowest character traces of all God’s children of the Earth, and that without exception. It may well be that the year 2016 is going to bring out the best in some of us and the worst in others. The 9 also points in that direction. Whatever you do, never forget that the choice at all times is ours, that human behaviour is chosen and never compulsory, and that this is valid for every one of God’s children of the Earth.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Aries’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Scorpio’ 
[*=center]‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hand 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature and the realities that lie behind 
All physical manifestations of life. 

Hold your whole world up high, 
As you would a small child,
Who delights being lifted into the sky.
Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.

Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for endless lifetimes has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her
Because of some of the lessons you needed to learn. 
For all awakened ones the time has come for
Redemption and making good
By caring for her and standing up for her needs,
More so than your own.  

As aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know your responsibilities towards yourself and your world.
You are here to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, do whatever is in your power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of her precious resources 
And fight against contamination and further 
Damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected into the rock,
To force the gas it contains to the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto satisfying 
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
The whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will see to it 
That your race does not disturb another one,
To rape and pillage it of its resources,
The way you were for wise reasons 
Permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best and the Angels and I will do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.

* * *


And now please listen what a child has to say to you and your world by following the link below.
Although this message was given in 1992, by now it has become more topical and urgent than at the time of its first appearance.









‘Message For Your World’ 
​‘When our interest in the   religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,   dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right   things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner  guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and  with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life.  With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing  whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease  the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’

Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’


Recommended Reading:
• ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*An Extract from*

*White Magic And Black Magic*
​ 
When the going gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light. When we respond in the right way to what the Highest are bringing us, with the passing of time we evolve into ever more capable channels of light who can act as lightbringers and healers for our whole world. We become valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and when they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic. As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into the energies of the higher stream of life. 

That is how down the ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards and upwards. Every individual can do a great deal to help the highest forces with their work of raising the vibrations of our whole planet and all its inhabitants. 

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we are aware that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled up the evolutionary spiral of life on it own. And it is our task to draw the attention of ever more of those around us to the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on behalf of our race behind the scenes of earthly life. By thinking and acting in positive and constructive ways only, we need to set a good example that others may choose to follow. Behaving in such ways trains our spiritual listening to the words of power and love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Another Recipe For A Wholesome New Year*

*As You Like It*

Take equal quantities of economy, industry,
Cleanliness, regularity, and watchfulness.
Allow them to simmer together
In the vessel called conscience.
When cool add sufficient spirit of authority
And good humour to taste.
If not clear, add a few grains of resolution.
While fit for use in one year,
It will keep a very long time
And improve with age.

Alice Emily Allen
28.03.1919

 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, hahaa.. this is a good one! Sounds like a fabulous plan... Thank you for sharing! I hope all is well with you, my friend.. love you bunches...


----------



## Aquarius

Glad you enjoyed my offering and thank you for saying so. It seems to have been very quiet around you for a while and I hope you were not too deep 'in the flames'. I love you bunches too and I've missed you. Saludos! :salut:


----------



## Aquarius

*Another Excursion Into Numerology*

*Do Astrology And Numerology A Power Of Their Own?*
​ Numerology in conjunction with astrology is the most helpful tool imaginable for easing our daily encounters with the world around us. For example, the name of a person on its own reveals to me a great deal about their personality and likely behaviour patterns. The day and month of their birth tells me much them, without having to peer too obtrusively into their private lives. Even a set of initials gives me pointers to what kind of person I am dealing with. Someone’s name and their telephone number, on occasions one or the other on its own, helps me to choose the right person for a job that needs doing around my house and garden. They tell me whether their energies are compatible with mine and whether it is likely that we shall get along with each other. 

Once more I would like to point out that neither astrology nor numerology MAKE us the way we are. They merely reflect the way we were, the characteristics we developed in the course of many previous lifetimes and brought with us into this one. They are ready and waiting for us each time we draw our first breath on the Earth plane for another sojourn in physicality. The only thing we bring with us on every occasion is the personality we developed in previous lifetimes, however many there may have been. We alone are responsible for the way we are and for everything that is in our lives. We ourselves made them the way we find them at each new entry into another lifetime. 

The Universe has granted us this gift to create more opportunities for making a better job of things than we did previously, and to enable us to strive some more for the perfection, i.e. wholeness and integration of every aspect of our being, we are all on the Earth plane to seek. Through this, with the passing of time, we become increasingly God-like and capable of bringing our own small piece of God’s kingdom down to the Earth. In this manner each one of us slowly but surely moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Each new lifetime takes us another step closer to the final aim of humankind’s earthly existence, namely to evolve into a Master soul and a Christed one in our own right, as illustrated by the Jesus legend. 
​ 
* * *

*Answers To Frequently Asked Questions*​ 
At the beginning of the year 2008 several people asked me whether numerology could reveal what the year ahead might have in store for all of us. In my view, numerology cannot forecast the future, but it can tell us a great deal about the energies the Universe is making available to us at any given time. The following dialogue was the result:

Q: We are just entering the year 2008 and for quite some time I have heard people saying that it will bring us a period of great energy and joy. I tend to agree with them, but can you tell me whether anything points numerologically in this direction?

A: Yes, numerology confirms this as follows: 2 = the Moon, planetary ruler of the Water sign Cancer. 8 = Saturn, ruler of the Earth sign Capricorn. 2 + 8 = 10 = 1 the Sun, ruler of the Fire sign Leo. The 10 signals the beginning of a new cycle. Apart from that, the Sun brings for us and our world increased amounts of joy, vitality, high creativity, an abundance of energy. You name it and it will be there abundantly. It’s up to each one of us to tap into these energies and make the most of them. The Sun being the Source, nurturer and sustainer of all life is the most generous and loving of givers. Its energies are there for everybody to participate in. Read more about it by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

Q: I believe that our thoughts create our reality and that if we think positive thoughts, we draw them towards us and they will happen. But I don’t believe that our fate is dictated by numbers.

A: I share that belief and I do not believe that fate is dictated by numbers. To me, the numbers are a reflection of the energies that are made available to us and our world. No more and no less – they do not dictate anything to anyone.

Q: As numbers were invented by humankind, how can they reflect the future? How did things work before the numbers appeared? Was the Universe waiting for humankind to think up some numbers, so it could reveal the future to us through them?

A: I couldn’t agree more, but who do you think gives us and our world all our great and wonderful ideas? Do you seriously believe that without the Highest Forces of life in charge of us and our world we would ever have any of them? I would not wish to use either astrology or numerology for fortune telling, i.e. forecasting the future. Who would I be to attempt that? The way I understand this life is that it was not humankind who suddenly dreamt up numbers – any of them. It happened the other way round. The idea of numbering things was given to us by the Universal Intelligence, to help us organise and get some order into the chaos that our world would otherwise be.

Q: We are in the year 2008 only because we choose to call it that. There are other numbers to denote this year in the Jewish and Islamic systems, I think. I don’t know what year we’re in according to those systems, but the chances are that the numbers involved there might also point to the coming year as a good one. How do you square that with your own assessment?

A: There’s an interesting point. I believe that everything is predestined and that nothing is left to chance. That is why it would not surprise me one bit if all the figures in the end came to the same conclusion, merely getting there in a different way. 

Besides, it is everybody’s right – nay, duty – to think positively of whatever comes our way. As you pointed out earlier, by thinking positively we draw positive things into our lives and help them to happen. Apart from everything else I believe that no matter what life presents us with, something good is always hidden behind every experience, if one just opens one’s eyes to perceive it.

Q: Basically, I am very sceptical about numerology. In my view you can make numbers mean whatever you want them to, as can be done with statistics.

A: That’s your privilege. However, numerologically numbers present energies and with the help of numerology you most certainly cannot make numbers whatever you want them to be, although that’s true for statistics. But then, that’s another story entirely.

We are affected by multiple types of energies while on this earthly plane. We are also, due to nurture, products of the culture we were raised in. Thus we are affected by religion, race, socio-economic levels, interests we are exposed to and so forth. And to my mind, there is no better way of explaining these multiple types of influences and energies than with the help of astrology and numerology. Although the two are sister subjects, each one can explain in its own way the energies that constantly influence us and all other lifeforms on the Earth plane. Astrology and numerology never contradict each other, but they do complement each other. 

Q: So, is it possible that those of us who follow and believe it to be the year 2008 in the Gregorian calendar are influenced by the energies of that calendar? Meanwhile those who are devout Jews, let’s say, who simultaneously know the year by the Jewish calendar, are influenced – or maybe further influenced – by the energies revealed by its numbers? Or even, if someone decided to follow the date on the Mayan calendar, would that person then be influenced by the energies connected with its numbers?

A: The Gregorian calendar, also called the Western calendar and the Christian calendar, is internationally the most widely used civil calendar. It is named after Pope Gregory XIII, who introduced it in 1582. The new calendar was a refinement of the Julian calendar, amounting to a 0.002% correction in the length of the year. The motivation for the reform was to bring the date for the celebration of Easter to the time of the year in which it was celebrated, when first introduced by the early Church. Because the celebration of Easter was tied to the spring equinox, the Roman Catholic Church considered the steady drift in the date of Easter caused by the year being slightly too long to be undesirable.

Underlying the many different ways of keeping track of time is the Universal intelligence and its energies, to which all life is subject and kept ‘on track’, if I may call it that. The various ways of interpreting these energies, like astrology, numerology, the Kabala, Chinese astrology and the different manners of time keeping by our present calendar system, the Gregorian, as well as the Jewish, Mayan and so forth, are merely human attempts at dealing sensibly with the Universal concepts that rule humankind’s existence on the Earth plane. 

In themselves none of these systems can influence the course of the Universe in the slightest. Its progress lies in the hands of the Highest. We down here on the Earth, no matter how advanced our explanations and beliefs may become, cannot influence in any way, manner, shape or form the progress of the Universe and the energies involved. Instead of trying to force our will upon them and make them behave according to our will, the way humankind has tried to do in the past, we and our world shall fare much better when each one of us does their best to tune into the flow of the Universal energies and go with them.

P.S. A short while after publishing the above an interesting snippet of information turned up, seemingly perchance. But as you and I know by now, nothing happens perchance or by coincidence. Someone drew my attention to the fact that the Chinese year of the rat started in 2008. And guess what that meant? New beginnings of many kinds for all! The same conclusion as I had come to.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Numerological Interpretation Of A Coming Year’ 
[*=center]‘Astrology – More Than A Belief System’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, I have always been fascinated with numbers and how they play such a huge role in my life.. I have discussed this with the Wise One, AKA Courtjester... There are a few significant numbers that turn up constantly in my life.. one is the number 28 and another is the number 4.. then the most important one is the number 3... sometimes I fear certain dates that have those numbers in them.. bad things happen, almost always... Thank you for this post.. I hope your numbers are kind... and bring you peace... I have missed visiting with you too ... have a sublime day..


----------



## Aquarius

Hello Firemajic. Thank you for your comments. You may be interested to know that I shall be dealing with the theme of lucky and unlucky numbers in one of my forthcoming excursions into numerology. Please watch out for it. And have a good day.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Homecoming*

Joy to the world, the Lord is come!
Let Earth receive her King.
Let every heart prepare Him room
And Heaven and Nature sing,
And Heaven and Nature sing,
And Heaven and Heaven and Nature sing.

Isaac Watts
​ 
For me, the evolution of our race only begins to make sense when I rise in my perception above the troubles and tribulations of earthly life. This enables me to look down on it from varying heights and it becomes like a vast ocean where, close to the surface, every tiny ripple and wave is visible. From ever greater elevations, however, the water looks increasingly smooth, until – with sufficient perspective – its heavings are imperceptible. I am convinced that in the fullness of time no-one will give a hoot about who vanquished whom at the battle of this, that or the other, or which religion or empire rose and fell. All that matters, in the end, is that individually and collectively every one of our experiences leads to growth and an expansion of consciousness. One small step after another this moves us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary pathway of life. The rest is vanity and will in due course disappear.

The Aquarian Age promises to be an exciting and stimulating one. I do believe that it is fortunate that the decision whether we bring the world of our dreams into being does not rest entirely in human hands. Each one of us has to do share of the work this requires, so that God and the Angels can do the rest. It was decided by them a long, long time ago and there is every reason for us to be thankful and for saying whole-heartedly: ‘Thy Will be done, on Earth as it is in Heaven.’ With the limited knowledge we have about everything, up to date, no matter how clever we think we are, how could we pretend to know what is best for us and our world, as well as the whole of Creation? But accepting our responsibility, how can we make our contribution? Those who can read the writing on the wall and are willing to heed the call are sure to do whatever they can. No matter how small our efforts may look on the surface of things, on the inner levels even the tiniest effort is of value and counts.

The Great healer, master and architect of the whole of Creation and the Angels are rejoicing and celebrating each time one of Its children of the Earth comes home into the awareness of their true nature. For each one of us there eventually comes the time when the mystical side of our nature moves into the foreground of our consciousness and demands our attention. By definition mystical means spiritual, allegorical or symbolic, occult and esoteric, of hidden meaning, mysterious and awe-inspiring. And a mystic is one who seeks, by contemplation and by surrendering their earthly nature to their Highest of God Self, in order to obtain union with and absorption into the Deity. Such a wise one understands spiritual truths that are still beyond the grasp of souls who are still occupied with the lower grades of the evolutionary spiral of life.

Everybody’s Highest Self is the Divine’s tool for safeguarding the continued spiritual progress of us as individual spirits and souls and also that of our whole race. I believe that scientists are necessary for the understanding of the physical part of our existence. Yet, mystics are of equal importance. Maybe even more so, because without the spiritual background of life none of its manifestations would be able to come forth and exist. There simply would be no life. When one of us starts to probe into the spiritual aspects of life and delves into those that have not yet been fully explored by humankind, new levels of consciousness begin to open up and reveal themselves to us. Because of our inner connectedness with each other and all life, when this happens for each individual soul, the same takes place in the collective soul of our world and that of the whole of Creation. A truly awe-inspiring thought.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, I love this message... especially the part about our perception / view of things.. like you said about the ripples on the water... in life, when tough things happen, and it feels like you are in the middle of a bad storm, well, when viewed from the distance of time, we can look back and see the waves were really just small ripples on the vast ocean of our life..my mom said "trials are really challenges, that help us get stronger and grow into the person we must become" she also said everything must grow, it cannot stay the same forever...anyway, thank you so much for this beautiful message..


----------



## Aquarius

And thank you for sharing some of your own thoughts and observations on life. How fortunate you were that you came into your present lifetime through such a wise mother. And how right she was when she said that the tests and trials of our lives are there to help us to become stronger and gradually grow into the person we are meant to be. 

God bless and have a good day. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Race Of Life 

*_*




*_​
When sometimes you feel out of place,
You’ve further to run just to stay in the race,
And the journey ahead seems too hard to face,
Don’t give up.

When legs become weak, and muscles burn,
And the Earth beneath you begins to churn,
To safer ground, your thoughts may turn, yet
Don’t give up.

When your heart can offer you nothing more,
When defeat descends like a leaden door,
With your confidence leaking from every pore,
Don’t give up.

When all you can do is stay in the race,
Rejecting all compromise; not saving face,
When you dig deep just to keep your pace,
Don’t give up.

You’ll reach a point when, as you make the last turn,
From deep within, a force starts to burn,
Internal fires fuelled, when you yearn,
Just don’t give up.

The finish line, that glint of gold
Is reached by those who do not fold,
For guiding hands come to the bold, 
Who don’t give up

That vein of gold you rush to meet,
The pulse of life pounds with your feet,
You’ll find resolve in every beat, when you
Don’t give up!

Lesley Humphrey

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Brick*
​ 
One day, a successful young business man was travelling down one of his neighbourhood streets. He was the proud owner of a new sports car and was going too fast. In the distance he saw some children playing between the cars parked on either side of the road. Slowing down, he could see no children nearby, but suddenly a brick flew through the air and crashed into the side of his beloved new toy. Slamming on the brakes, he reversed to the spot from which he thought the brick had been thrown.

Angrily, he jumped onto the pavement and grabbed hold of a boy who was standing there. Pushing him against the car, the man shouted: ‘What was that all about and who are you? Just what do you think you are doing? This is a brand new car and the repair of the damage your brick has caused is going to cost me lots of money. Why did you do it?’

The boy was most apologetic and pleaded: ‘I’m so sorry, mister. I just didn’t know what else to do. I threw the brick because no-one would stop and help me.’ With tears rolling down his face and dripping off his chin, he pointed to a spot just beyond a parked car. ‘I did it for my brother,’ he said. ‘He rolled off the curb and fell out of his wheelchair. On my own I’m not strong enough to lift him.’ Sobbing loudly by now, the boy asked the man: ‘Would you please help me get him back into his wheelchair? He’s hurt and far too heavy for me on my own.’ 

Moved beyond words, the man swallowed the rapidly swelling lump in his throat. Together they hurried to the wheelchair and lifted the handicapped boy back into it. Using his fine linen handkerchief, the man dabbed at the invalid’s cuts and bruises, but he could see that everything would be fine. 

‘Thank you and may God bless you,’ the boy in charge of the wheelchair gratefully said to the stranger. Too shaken for words, the man could do nothing but nod his head and watch the boy pushing his brother home. Deep in thought and very slowly he walked back to his car. Although the damage was very noticeable, he never bothered to have the dent repaired. He kept it as a constant reminder of: ‘Don’t go through life so fast that someone has to throw a brick at you to get your attention!’ 

Our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is alive in all of us. It is the small still voice of conscience that communicates with us through the world of our feelings and whispers in our hearts. For each one of us there are times when life appears to bombard us with one brick after another. This is likely to continue until we finally slow down and start to pay attention to the lessons we have come to learn in our present lifetime and the messages the Universe is constantly trying to give us. Eventually every soul re-awakens to its true nature and begins to realise which things are truly important for us as God’s children of the Earth, and finds a set of eternal values. 

We are all loved just the way we are. The living proof of this is that the Universe at all times showers us with its gifts, like food to eat and clothes to wear, flowers in spring and a new sunrise every morning. The only thing we have to do is take possession of, enjoy and be thankful for everything that is on offer. All the Universe expects from us each one of us is that we should make an effort to learn something from all our experiences, so that we may evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves, each other and our world. 

When we freely and voluntarily and with a loving heart give of ourselves and use the special talents the Highest has bestowed upon us, which may have taken many lifetimes to develop, we do our share of making our world into a better, more beautiful, harmonious and peaceful world for all. This is how our worthiness of being called a son/daughter of God reveals itself to the wise ones in charge of us. 

The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, never promised us that all humankind’s days should be without pain, and that we should have laughter without sorrow and sunshine without rain. What S/He can and does give us is strength for each passing day, comfort for our tears and light for our way. Furthermore it gives an eternal assurance that each time one of us has to endure the most bitter and painful life lessons of their lives, the wise ones in the world of light, the Angels and Masters, guides, friends and helpers will always be there to accompany us and guide us safely through them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Another Excursion Into Numerology*

*Thirteen – An Unlucky Number?

*_*





*_​Do you believe that there is such a thing as unlucky numbers? In my view, they do not exist. The numbers represent certain energies, each one of them a different one, which in themselves are neutral. But the same as all things that exist in the whole of Creation they can be used in positive and constructive ways, as well as in negative and destructive ones. The most powerful force of all is thought and the human ability to think. Having been created in the image of God, every one of the characteristics and powers that are in our Creator are also in us. ​ 
It is well known by now that we are creative beings, co-creators with God, and like Him/Her constantly in the process of bringing something into being, and that our thoughts create our reality. The corollary of this is that if we expect a certain number to bring us either good or bad fortune, that is indeed what we are unconsciously creating and drawing towards us. Whatever kind of fortune comes our way, we ourselves in some way are always bringing it about. 

So, instead of thinking of the thirteen as an unlucky number, how about turning the matter round and start affirming to ourselves that it is a lucky one? On more general terms, if you think you have an unlucky number, maybe several of them, try to work out what started this belief in you. Maybe something unpleasant happened to you early on in your life on a day with this number. Something could have drawn your attention to the number of the day and that could have made it stick in your mind as an unlucky one. The mind being as powerful as it is, there is a strong possibility that from then onwards the thought of this day as being unlucky for you dug itself so deep into your mind that – unbeknown to yourself – the power of your own thoughts later drew further unpleasant occurrences into your life. 

To this day, our world contains a great many myths and superstitions which, in the light of the spiritual knowledge that is flowing ever more strongly into our world, are no longer sustainable. Yet, for as long as one of us still thinks that such false beliefs are true, they will continue to pour their negative energies into our individual and collective consciousness.  This article was written in the hope that it will be possible to disperse the negativity and darkness that to this day surround the widely held belief that the thirteen is an unlucky number. Take it from me that it is nothing of the kind. In truth, it is a warning number. To get a better understanding of why this should be so, please join me in another brief excursion into numerology. 

First let’s take a look at the energies of the thirteen. 1 = the Sun, the planetary ruler of fiery Leo, as well as the 3 = fiery and expansive Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius. When these figures join forces, i.e. 1 + 3 = 4, the energies of Uranus, the ruler of airy Aquarius is added. Uranus is the planet of revolution, transformation and transmutation. Its energies are designed to destroy the old, so that something new and better can take its place. Disruptive and destructive as they are by nature, when they let loose on their own and lack the restraining influence of Saturn, the co-ruler of Aquarius with Uranus, the manifestations of these energies can be extremely unpleasant. This is why the wisdom of the Highest has provided that in Aquarius the two planets should work together. Saturn, the stern and unyielding teacher of self-discipline and self-mastery, stands at the gate as keeper and guardian of the Aquarian Age. No-one is going to be allowed entry into this age without having worked their way through Saturn’s trials and tribulations. We are in this life to survive them and through them gain the Divine gift of self-mastery over the instincts and desires of our lower earthly nature.

If you read my interpretations of Leo and Sagittarius, you will see that Fire is courageous, frequently to the point of foolhardiness. The result is that when our energies contain too much Fire, we have great difficulties learning to control our tendency to act too impulsively. The fire signs love to rush in where Angels fear to tread, without due forethought, attention to detail and totally lacking any regard for their own wellbeing and that of others. 

Uranus, the ruler of the Air sign Aquarius, enters the stage where the fiery energies of 1 and the 3 are already present. Fire and Air get on well with each other. Just look at nature and see for yourself how Air loves the leaping response from Fire. Observe how Fire enjoys being fanned by Air, how that makes it rush and roar along, to its heart’s content, ever more strongly and unless it is carefully supervised it soon gets out of control, destroying everything in its path. Understanding the nature of these two energies, it takes no genius to work out what is likely to happen in case of the thirteen. Requiring only the slightest impulse, the constant presence of Air sees to it that the soul’s inner fire rises with great enthusiasm and is ready to take off and go whoosh any time.

The great and mighty planet Uranus, co-ruler of Aquarius, represents the will of God. It is not for nothing that it is known as the planet of change, of transformation and transmutation. Its potent energies require some extremely careful handling and unless Saturn’s requirements have been fulfilled by us, we shall not be able to handle them wisely. Uranian energies can and do bring sudden and dramatic disruptions to everything they come into contact with. The idea behind it is that they trying to move us forward into conditions that are more appropriate and beneficial for our present evolutionary state. However, without at least a degree of understanding for the great need for caution, forethought and attention to detail, the Uranian energies may leave nothing but destruction in their wake.

Numerology deals with the planetary energies of the astrological planets and signs. As established, in the thirteen we encounter Uranus and Saturn is sitting in the prompting box of the great theatre of life, well hidden from public view and waiting to take us through our final tests that will show how ready we are to be released into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age. In truth, the much hated Saturn of past ages has always been humankind’s best friend. He is Old Father Time himself, the teacher who in later life turns into the rewarder of those who patiently attend to his lessons. Under Saturn’s supervision anyone who acts too hastily at any given time, encounters delays and frustrations that stops them from trying to get to their goal too quickly. For those who do not heed Saturn’s stop signals and insist on pushing forwards carelessly and without concern for anyone’s wellbeing, accidents will teach them to be more cautious next time. Could this be how over time the thirteen acquired its poor reputation? 

Yet, in things like these wise ones recognise the great power and care, love and wisdom of the Highest, who decreed that Saturn should act as the guardian of the gateway to our true home, the final reunion with our Creator. Everybody has to pass through Saturn’s tests to reach the spiritual freedom that is the promise of the Aquarian Age. No exceptions are made, for that is the only way any one of us can become spiritualised, i.e. altogether more focused on our true reality and our true nature, in touch with our spirit and soul and capable to respond to its demands, 

At all times the Universe is trying to guide us in some way and to give us clues as to what is currently moving through our lives. In the fullness of time the awareness of this can grow into a valuable tool and life-help. All we need to do is to pay attention to the signs, signals and symbolisms we are finding along the way. It is up to us to make an effort at intuitively interpreting their meaning. For example, if the number thirteen crops up in our life repeatedly and we insist on living too much on the fast track, the Universe may be trying to tell us to slow down, as otherwise there could be an accident. 

If your life is affected by the thirteen, maybe permanently because you were born on that day of the month – any month – or just temporarily, this article is a gift from the Universe for you. Yes, it is bringing a note of caution but that does not need to frighten you or anyone else. It is merely trying to help us find a better understanding of the thirteen, so that we may shed yet another one of our false beliefs and overcome the fears that used to accompany this number. If anything, do all you can to make it into a lucky one!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Leo’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’  
[*=center]‘The Sun In Aquarius’  
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’  
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, I see music and words as numbers and colors, then translate them into words/ moods ect.. so numbers play a huge role in communication for me.. I enjoyed your thoughts on this fascinating subject.. BUT.. [hahaa, you knew that was coming, didn't you?] I disagree that we draw negative energy to us by our thoughts/ beliefs ect...and of course I say this with all due respect and love.. Thank you for sharing your thoughts...Love you bunches... your friend, Firemajic, AKA Jul....


----------



## Aquarius

*Little Gifts*

‘Friendship isn’t a big thing,
It’s a million little things.’
Anon.

It’s the little gifts of friendship
That always mean so much.
The little notes, the frequent calls
That keep good friends in touch.
It’s the quiet understanding,
The laughter meant for two,
The little deeds of thoughtfulness
Good friends so often do.

It’s the little gifts of friendship,
The kind and caring ways,
The sharing that adds special cheer
To ordinary days.
And what a world of happiness
These little gifts can bring,
For they start a lasting treasury
Of fond remembering.

Catherine Drummond

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Numerological Interpretation Of A Year*

*Part One*
​ 
As an example of how the nature of a year can be analysed with the help of numerology, here is my interpretation of the year 2008. It is an analysis of the energies that were at that time influencing us and our world, as well as a reflection of how, in my view, the energies of each subsequent year are likely to affect all of us. I am adding a few tips as to how they might be used wisely, in the hope of achieving the best results for each one of us individually as well as our whole world.

The of the year 2008 represent, in the order of their appearance: 2 = the Moon, the planetary ruler of the Water sign Cancer, the sign of the nurturing and caring principle of life, the Great Mother. 00, the two zeros represent two circles of eternity as a double strength manifestation of our world’s present attunement to the Eternal. 8 = Saturn, the planetary ruler of the Earth sign Capricorn, old Father Time himself. The presence of the eight in this year indicates that it is likely that many tests and trials, delays and frustrations have to be encountered by all of us and that for a wise and higher reason. They are going to assist us with developing the self-discipline we need to reach for and fulfil our highest potential. The self-mastery of wise ones, who willingly accept Saturn’s teachings and who express their creativity in constructive and positive ways for the highest good of all, reach their goal easily.  More about Saturn’s influence in part two of my interpretation of 2008.

Let’s return to numerology. When you add the 2 and the 8 together, you get a 10. To my mind, that is a fortunate omen, as the one is ruled by the Sun itself. This means that this year is going to be the beginning of a whole new cycle of experiences for each one of us and also for our world. Those who use the energies the Universe puts at our disposal wisely are going to walk under the guidance and protection of the Sun, the Highest Star. And the Angels and Masters in charge of us and our world are waiting to show all of us how to make great strides forward in the spiritual homecoming, individually and collectively, of the Aquarian Age.

The blending together of the energies of the numbers two, eight, a double dose of zero, as well as the one, to me, mean:

2 = the great sensitivity and creativity of the Moon, symbol of the human soul and the sensitive feminine feeling side of both genders. The Moon also represents the Goddess, the Great Mother of all Life. The feminine is passive, receptive and introverted; its polar opposite, the masculine, is active, outgoing and extroverted. You can find out more about this in ‘The Qualities Of The Signs’.

00 – two circles of Eternity, hence a double attunement to it.

8 = Saturn, the symbol of the aspect of God as the stern teacher and taskmaster, who demands from all human souls that they self-discipline and self-mastery. Where Saturn is involved, everything has to be just right; ‘i’s have to be dotted and ‘t’s crossed, anything less is not good enough. 

Ah, but there is more to the eight than meets the eye! Lay it on its side and what do you get? The *∞*, the symbol of infinity, of life and worlds without beginning and end, ever flowing into each other and renewing themselves. And that brings us and our world yet another reinforcement of our attunement to the Eternal. 

10 = 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of the Fire sign Leo, which is the symbol of the Highest Star and the greatest light in the Universe, the Universal Christ.

The Sun and the Moon represent the first and second aspect of Divinity. This is not to be interpreted as some kind of a classification or preferential order. There is no division between the two parts. They are completely one and function harmoniously together to constantly bring forth a third, their child in all its many manifestations throughout the whole of Creation. Read more about this in ‘The Holy Trinity’.

But wait! The 10 contains yet another zero that almost got away at the time of writing this interpretation. Therefore, there is a third attunement to eternity that is strengthening the energies of the two zeroes mentioned earlier.

To reiterate, the coming together of the Moon and Saturn is an indication that, throughout the whole of the year 2008, the Universe will be trying to present all of us with many opportunities for achieving the self-mastery that is Saturn’s requirement. Those who ungrudgingly accept this shall find many openings for learning to take charge of and controlling their emotional nature. It seems to me that this will be very necessary when the energies of the 2 Moon and 8 Saturn join forces and become the energies of the 1, the Sun. Through this immense amounts of creative energies of great strength will be released and flow directly from the Highest into us and everything that shares our world with us. 

As energies of this nature are extremely precious, they require cautious handling and channelling. There is nothing for it but turning towards God and the Angels, so they can show us how to use and express the forces that are going to be released in truly positive ways and on projects that serve the highest good of all. The only way of creating things that are not only of great value for us and our world, but for the whole of Creation, is through unselfishness and self-mastery. And the presence of the eight, Saturn’s number, is an indication that this is going to be available to us all during the coming year. 

- To be continued -
​ From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, this is completely fascinating .. I see words as numbers entwined with colors.. and for me the number 8 means exactly what you said.. and the number 0... but sometimes, it depends on the color of the number, and other numbers that are paired together.. like .. 7777 + orange = danger.. but if someone says the word "hurry" .. it appears as 7777 + yellow.. but that is just my personal language.. so you can see why I am fascinated with numbers.. Thanks for an intriguing read..


----------



## Aquarius

And thank you for a most intriguing reply.


----------



## Aquarius

It may interest you that the year 2016 is a No. 9 one. To me that means that there will be  many endings and conclusions for each one of us individually and also  for our world. Seeing is believing and you can verify what I am saying for yourself  when you consider how many famous people have already been parting from  this plane of life, although the year is only nineteen days old at the  time of writing this. 

The year 2017 will be a No. 10 year and a whole new cycle of experiences will begin and bring us many new beginnings. 

With love - Aquarius 

* * * ​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*Numerological Interpretation Of A Year*

*Part Two*

*The Saturn Mystery*
​ 
Saturn is a symbol of the bridge every soul must cross in its search for perfect re-alignment with infinity and its eternal or God Self. The co-rulership of Aquarius by Saturn and Uranus is the signpost that is showing us all of us the way into the New Age. The need for applying strictest self-discipline to every part of our being is shown by the order in which the planets appear here – Saturn first and then Uranus, the liberator. Uranus is waiting to release each one of us into the freedom of the Aquarian Age by first helping us to burst and shake off the Karmic chains and shackles, as well as all false beliefs and prejudices. Even if they have been dear to us over many lifetimes, they must now go.

One of the many treasured false beliefs that have been held in our world for far too long is that Saturn is the planet of darkness, when nothing could be further from the truth. The names Saturn – Satan – Lucifer, the light bearer and shining one,  point us to the fact that Saturn’s role all along really has been that of a bringer of light, and that the planet by no means has deserved its old-fashioned reputation as the dark and sombre malefic of the zodiac. Now that ever more of us are approaching spiritual maturity, Saturn, the stern and demanding schoolmaster, is revealing itself increasingly as the great benefactor of humankind, whose task is to lead each one of us back into the light of recognising our true nature and home. 

And that is how Saturn indeed becomes the bringer of light. Spiritually, this means enlightenment that comes to us in the form of wisdom and understanding gained as we battle our way through the tests and trials of earthly life. This is particularly strongly felt in Capricorn, whose sole planetary ruler is Saturn. There is a great deal of duality about the characteristics of this planet, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including us. Because of this Capricorn can bring out either the best or the worst in human souls. 

Yet, most important for the progress of human souls on the evolutionary pathway of life is that it is the sign in which the highest human endeavours, hopes and dreams can find their fulfilment. We are all gifted in some special way and our particular aptitude may have taken many lifetimes to develop and polish to ever greater heights of perfection. One of our lifetimes in Capricorn may then offer us opportunities for sharing our talent and bringing it to the attention of the public. The most elevated aim of this sign is the high priest, who serves humankind as the power behind the throne. And the more spiritually orientated we become and unselfishly strive for the highest good of our whole world, the closer we get to this goal. And so, it is not hard to see how Saturn the teacher eventually turns into the rewarder. 

Every spirit’s earthly education consists of getting to know, each through their own experiences, with the darkest, most dangerous and evil aspects of our nature. In the course of many lifetimes, one small step after another, we move up the evolutionary spiral. This continues until eventually we are once more getting in touch with the characteristics of our higher nature. Saturn is the planet of Karma and plays the role of Old Father Time in our lives. It is a metaphor for the wisdom and justice of the Highest, the all seeing and hearing one who cannot be cheated, for the simple reason that it is part of us. That is how it comes about that in the fullness of time each one of us is presented with the Karmic bill for every one of the misdeeds of our earlier earthly sojourns, no matter how far back in the past they may have taken place.   

All these things shed light onto the mystery of why Saturn, when it is visible in the sky above us, is visually the most beautiful planet in our solar system of all. The willingness with which the human soul submits itself to Saturn’s tests and trials reveals the degree of spiritual maturity it has reached, at any given phase in its evolution, and shows its readiness or otherwise of being released into the freedom of the Aquarian Age. 

But let’s return for a moment to the year 2008 and the Sun sign Leo. In that year the Universe made this sign’s positive and direct approach to life available to everybody. An abundance of optimism and enthusiasm for bringing something new and beautiful into being was there for all to participate in. For many it could become a year for loving from the heart and giving freely whatever flows from the heart of the Universe into ours, for all to enjoy. Like the Sun in the sky above us giving its warmth and love freely and joyously to all life, we as earthlings and young Gods in the making were encouraged to share God’s rich abundance of creative ideas with all life. The reward of souls who at any given time are making an effort at tapping securely into what is, after all, the creative power of God, is increased joy, love and great strength of purpose and willpower. 

Mind you, the Universe is not doing these things for nothing. It does indeed expect something from us in return. We are on the Earth so that one day we should discover  that the energies available to us are meant to be used as tools that enable us to do our share of bringing our new and peaceful world into being in the most effective manner. Being created in the image of God, all His/Her characteristics and powers are also in us, and we too contain our Creator’s power that can either bless and heal or wantonly destroy. The Universe loves us. We are Its children and because of this it assists us at all times with bringing into being whatever our human hearts truly desire. This is how in the course of many lifetimes we are getting to know the powers within and how to use them wisely. 

Everything in the whole of Creation is at our disposal and will in the fullness of time – when we are good and ready for it – be within our reach. And if we wish more than anything for our world to become a peaceful one, the Universal forces will show us how to go about it and each one of us has to do their share of bringing it into being. All things have their origin in us and if we want peace, we have to begin with ourselves, sweep in front of our own door and conduct our lives in more peaceful ways through tirelessly working on more kind and loving relationships, with ourselves, those around us and also our environment.

One of the main reasons for spending time in earthly life is to teach us how to differentiate and discriminate, for example between good and evil, darkness and light. And whether something we do is good or evil depends on our intentions behind the actions. The outcome of any one of them reveals whether an activity was good or bad. In some way, we are all pupils and teachers to each other. Life itself and the experiences we are constantly gathering are our teachers

The Universe experiences itself through us. It prays and thinks through us. And at least potentially each one of us is a channel of the Divine who can simultaneously act as a receiver/transmitter and relay station of Its wisdom. The super-abundance of creative ideas from the spiritual Sun during the year 2008 were available to all of us and it was up to each individual to decide how they should be used. For the many new beginnings that were coming towards us we did require all of the strength of the Sun’s creative energies. At the beginning of the year they were flowing comparatively slowly, but their speed and strength increased as we moved through the year. 

Updated 19th January 2016. It may interest you that this year is a No. 9 one. To me that means that there will be many endings and conclusions for each one of us individually and also for our world. Seeing is believing and you can verify what I am saying for yourself when you consider how many famous people have already been parting from this plane of life, although the year is only nineteen days old at the time of writing this.

The year 2017 will be a No. 10 year and a whole new cycle of experiences will begin and bring us many new beginnings.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Capricorn’  



[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’  
[*=center]‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’  
[*=center]‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’ 
 
Please allow a moment for the file to load.

From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of A Kind Word*_

Drop a pebble into the water. Just a splash and it is gone,
While half-a-hundred ripples are circling on and on and on,
Spreading, spreading from the centre, flowing out to sea,
There is no way of telling where the end will ever be.

It’s the same with words of kindness. Just a flash and they are gone,
But half-a-hundred ripples will keep circling on and on and on,
Bringing hope and joy and comfort on each splashing, dashing wave,
Till you can’t believe the volume of the one kind word you gave.

Drop a word of cheer and kindness. In a minute you forget,
But the gladness and joy you are giving will keep on circling yet.
You may have sent a wave of comfort, whose sweet music can be heard
Over miles and miles of water, by the power of one kind word.

James W. Foley
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Do Not Blame The Numbers Or The Stars*
​ 
Whenever something goes wrong in our lives, it is all too easy to blame someone else for what is happening. If nobody can be found, God or the Universe – for as long as one still fails to understand their true nature – will do. Some go as far as accusing the numbers, in the case of numerology, or the peacefully and serenely moving planets, astrology, in the sky above them for the events in their lives. They may even hold them responsible for their negative character traits, when nothing could be further from the truth. As much as many people appear to dislike the idea, we alone are responsible for the way we are and behave.

Neither the numbers nor the stars MAKE us the way we are. The planets are never the reason for earthly events. Yet, in some mysterious way any kind of happening is caused by humankind’s behaviour patterns and the karmic debts each one of us is bringing into every new lifetime. The way we behave is quite decidedly not the result of the positioning of the planets and the aspects they form to each other in our birthcharts. The birthchart is a blueprint of a moment in space and time, which reveals what we were at the moment of our birth. Every bit of the characteristics we developed in previous lifetimes we are bringing with us into our next one, so they can be worked on some more and – hopefully – improved.

Therefore, when things seem to go wrong in anyone’s life, including our own, it is not because of a certain alignment of the stars in the Heavens, but because the energies are right for life to try and teach us a specific kind of lesson. We ourselves agreed to take part in it, a long before entering our present lifetime. Blaming others is invariably an attempt at trying to find an escape route. Alas, no spiritual progress is possible for as long as we cling to this approach to life and our place within it. Until we let go of this belief, we shall remain firmly stuck on the evolutionary spiral. Our lives can only change for the better when we finally accept the responsibility for everything that is in them.

The planets, God, the Universe, mother and father, grandmother and grandfather, aunts and uncles as well as all other kinds of relatives are most certainly not responsible for any of our character traces. This is especially true for the less pleasant or downright unsavoury ones. Every single one of them is our responsibility. We brought them with us into this lifetime in the hope that this time round we would wake up to our true nature. At long last we would then roll up our sleeves, metaphorically speaking, and get to work on improving our earthly personality, so that one fine day even the lowest aspects of our nature will finally have been overcome.

The only reason why the people around us are displaying some of our characteristics, good and bad alike, is that our energies and lifepath are compatible with theirs. This is necessary because it enables all of us to act not only as pupils and teachers to each other, but also as mirrors. We have reincarnated as a group so that we may learn and grow together in this particular set of circumstances, parents and family line. Becoming aware of these things puts the onus on us as an individual to do our best to change our deeply ingrained behaviour patterns, so that in this process our weaknesses are converted into strengths. Our good example can show others the way and assist them with doing this kind of work on themselves.

I believe that the root of all human problems can be found in everybody’s prejudices, false beliefs and perceptions. They were created in previous lifetimes through misunderstandings and misinterpretations of our own and other people’s motivations. I believe that the difficulties most people are encountering, to this day have their origin in nothing more mysterious than not knowing who and what we truly are and the reason for our being in earthly life. For as long as this is the case, it is impossible to recognise the role we are all meant to play in each other’s lives. 

The result of this ignorance is that when something goes wrong in our lives, finding scapegoats is a great deal easier than accepting the accountability for ourselves and the way we conduct our lives. This changes profoundly as soon as we awaken to our true nature and realise the responsibilities every human being on the Earth plane has. Blaming anyone for our own shortcoming and errors is then no longer an option for us. 

This kind of knowledge would have been too much of a burden for us to carry in earlier lifetimes. But those of us who are now reaching their spiritual adulthood are ready to deal with some initially rather unpalatable truths, like:



We are responsible for ourselves, for our character, the way we are and behave. 
The planets do not make us the way we are, they merely reflect what is inside us and have brought with us from previous lifetimes. 
For every thought, word and action we are accountable towards the Highest forces of Creation. 
Every action causes a re-action. 
We have freedom of choice, and every choice we make has consequences. Not choosing also represents a choice.  
A responsibility and a duty is attached to every right we have been given. 
 
For as long as we remain unaware of how the processes of life work, as parents we stand before our children: with delight and pride if they are doing well, unhappily and with dismay if they are not. Our ego may swell mightily at the thought of having produced such a wonderful offspring or we could be deeply ashamed, as the case may be. 

Yet, when the loving union of two wise ones has been blessed with a particularly gifted child, they realise what a great honour it is that a youngster of this calibre has been placed into their care. Humbly they stand before the child and its talents, doing all they can to help these gifts to develop some more. They carefully refrain from claiming them as the child’s inheritance from its earthly parents. Aware that giving birth to a child is the highest expression of creativity, whilst kneeling in awe and wonder before the miracle of life they do not overlook who has done the creating – through them. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars’ 
[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘About Children’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## JP-Clyde

Firemajic said:


> Aquarius, this is completely fascinating .. I see words as numbers entwined with colors.. and for me the number 8 means exactly what you said.. and the number 0... but sometimes, it depends on the color of the number, and other numbers that are paired together.. like .. 7777 + orange = danger.. but if someone says the word "hurry" .. it appears as 7777 + yellow.. but that is just my personal language.. so you can see why I am fascinated with numbers.. Thanks for an intriguing read..



I'm the opposite. When I write I need music. Because words have emotion and have tone to them. It has to be the right song, with the right tone, that matches the right word. The word has to fit the emotion. Words also have color. But color also has music and tone. I need all of it to match or I am just thrown for a loop.


----------



## Aquarius

Everything in the whole of Creation is vibration and every letter in the alphabet has a certain vibration, so has every colour and note of music. And so forth.


----------



## Aquarius

*Ruled By The Stars*
​ 
Today we are going to take a closer look at how the stars influence us and our lives in more general terms. As mentioned earlier, it is a commonly held view that the planets are responsible for the things that are in our lives and especially for everything that may ever go amiss with them. To this day, many seriously believe that the stars control us and our behaviour in some way and that as a matter of fact we are ruled by the stars. The position of the planets in the Heavens above us at the moment of our birth merely reflect what we already and bringing with us into our new earthly lifetime from all previous ones. The stars did not make us that way, we ourselves did. 

The most striking evidence that anyone could hope for to verify the truth of this was given to me by the Universe with the help of my own birth details. Ever since becoming seriously interested in what I like to call ‘real’ astrology, I had thought I was born at a certain time in the morning. It had been given to me by someone from my immediate family circle and there was no reason to suspect the information was incorrect. In 1998 an opportunity arose for me to visit the Register Office of my hometown. To my astonishment I found out that my time of birth is quite a different one. Equipped with the wisdom of hindsight it was easy to see why, from the moment of erecting my first birthchart the details it revealed had somehow never felt quite right. 

Can you imagine what an extraordinary moment it was to sit in front of a very old book and seeing the registrar’s hand-written entry of the time of my birth? At first, I could not believe my eyes and thought I was looking at someone else’s details. But no, they were mine all right and I had not been born in the morning, as I had originally been told, but shortly after noon. What a difference that made and because my time of birth has been corrected, my birthchart now feels right. My life and I fit into it like a hand slips into a glove. This showed me that a different date of birth or any other kind of wrong birth information – whichever way it may come to us – does not and cannot basically change the one we are.

Each time we re-enter this world we bring with us enormous potential for spiritual growth and learning. Sadly only a fraction of it is ever fulfilled by any one of us in the course of each lifetime. Astrology shows the predestined pathway our soul has chosen for the advancement of our personal evolution for this lifetime. It can give us pointers where the soul is coming from and where it is going to. God and the Angels in charge of us alone know how much of our highest potential has been developed by us in previous lives. Being able to see the whole picture, they know what kind of emotional/spiritual luggage we have brought with us this time round, and how many outstanding issues are still waiting to be resolved by us. 

The Sun in our birthchart by sign and house position reveals in broad outlines the lifepath in which the development of our spirit is moving. The Sun represents the future and the direction in which the spirit of our Highest or God Self is directing and guiding us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In contrast to this, the Moon represents the pull of past. By sign and house position it indicates where we are coming from. It gives us clues about the earthly personality and the characteristics we had developed up to the end of our most recent earthly lifetime. We have brought them with us this one and because they are now working from the subconscious level, the old and usually deeply ingrained behaviour and thinking patterns frequently try to keep us stuck in the past. 

Recognising our weaknesses is easier when we take a good look at ourselves with utter honesty and then study the positive as well as the negative qualities of our Sun sign and its house position. The positive ones are good pointers of how to transform them into strengths. The negative aspects of our nature are encountered and practised on the downwards winding spiral of life and the positive ones when we are at last moving in a forwards and upwards direction. It takes a long time until we recognise that we are actually allowed to choose in which direction we wish to move. 

When we have grown into a wise one, we recognise that the knowledge of such things can provide us with the key for unlocking all the suffering and miseries of Earth life and for turning our present existence into a joyous journey of exploration and discoveries. By that time we have learnt to apply the spiritual knowledge we are finding along the way to our  advantage, namely for the healing of ourselves and those around us. And that in the larger picture of life means for the benefit of all, for when we are healing and making good progress, all life and lifeforms are doing the same and moving with us. 

When placed into the right hands, a birthchart can be helpful in many different ways. For example, I believe that some kind of special task is waiting to be fulfilled by each one of us. Read more about this by following the link ‘You Are Special’ at the end of this chapter. Furthermore our chart can provide us with pointers for finding out what ours is. It can also show us in which part of our life karmic debts are waiting to be paid and credits have been accumulated in other lifetimes. It can assist us with finding a better understanding of the nature of the polarities and dualities that are in God and therefore in us. 

Wise ones bear in mind that in God all energies are neutral and in perfect balance – there is no good or bad. The quality of the energies in each one of us is the same, at least potentially. Whether we are as yet aware of them, they are there and constantly at our disposal. The decision whether we apply them to good or bad purposes, at any given moment reveals the degree of our spiritual maturity.

The final destination of every human spirit and soul is the conscious reunion with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. The road to this goal is considerably eased as well as shortened as soon as we take charge of our selves and our character. Changing our weaknesses into strengths requires much self-discipline and self-mastery, Saturn’s domain. Overcoming and leaving behind the desires and urges of our lower earthly nature means doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. It is our way of bringing our own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth, for ourselves and those around us. Taking charge of our character puts us firmly into the driving seat of our fate on the voyage back home into the oneness with our Creator and all life. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
[*=center]‘Why And How Does Our Character Determine Our Destiny?’ 
[*=center]‘Within You Alone Are Destiny, Paradise And Hell’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Invitation To A Journey Of Discovery And Healing*
​ 
We live in difficult and tumultuous times – only a fool would deny that. Don’t you think it’s the highest time for some almighty changes? Take heart, dear Friend, there is no need to be depressed about anything in our world. To change our perception of things all we need to do is lift our inner eyes above the clouds that to this day surround our world. Lo and behold! What an exciting and stimulating place with endless opportunities for learning and growing it actually is! The only thing this requires is a willingness to peer beyond the ends of our noses and in our minds reaching out towards the distant horizons of the highest levels of life, where everything that is in this world and all others – including you and me – has its origin. 

Over many years, I have been developing my own philosophy of life that nourishes and sustains me, as I move through my daily experiences. The insights I am constantly gaining into life’s processes, I am sharing with you in all my writings. Be careful though and refuse to take anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Whatever we hear or read is asking to enter into our consciousness and we are responsible for what we allow in. It is up to each one of us to pay attention to our inner guidance to tell us whether something has any validity for us and only then to go ahead with testing and trying it for ourselves. We are always the bottom line and we alone can decide whether we are willing to take on board what is said anywhere, including in all my writings. 

We have many friends and helpers in the world of light to whom we can turn  in times of distress, so they can come and help us work our way through them. All of us have one particular spiritual teacher who may be attached to us through a number of earthly lifetimes. This being contacts us from a much higher level than the other friends and helpers. Its guidance comes to us through our conscience and is known as the voice of our Highest Self or of the living God within. From the highest levels of life it contacts us and its voice can become very strong. In this manner it speaks to our earthly consciousness when we have reached the highest level that can be attained  in earthly life. Everything that is beautiful, pure and true comes through us from our Highest Self, the level on which our spiritual teacher lives and works. 

Wise ones, whenever someone brings a new item of spiritual wisdom and truth to their attention, listen carefully to what their inner guidance has to say about it. If something does not fit into their present belief system, they refuse to stick their heads into the sand in ostrich fashion and pretend that what they are hearing is untrue and a load of nonsense. They know that this does not make any item of information disappear and appreciate that it is in the nature of spiritual awakening that any existing store of beliefs is relentlessly in need of updating and expanding. And so, in their search for spiritual growth in wisdom and understanding, they are willing to let go of some – maybe all – of their long held and often cherished perceptions of what truth is. 

In contrast to this young and inexperienced souls frequently stick their heads into the sand. They are doing this for the simple reason that they are as yet unable to recognise when a part of God’s wisdom and truth that is new to them comes their way. When such youngsters have matured into spiritual adulthood, they too will be able to comprehend and accept the ground rules for human life on the Earth plane. They too will then know that: we are all responsible for ourselves and also our world. Whatever befalls us in our present existence was brought about by the Karma that was created by our very own thoughts, words and actions of previous lifetimes. In this way everything that is in our world now was brought about by all of us together. We are all accountable for its present state and therefore expected to do our share of putting things right again and doing our best to make Mother Earth a more peaceful and harmonious place for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace. 

Every right brings with it a duty and for every lifetime we are allowed to spend here we are under the moral obligation of looking after and caring for our planet. This enables us to make amends for all kinds of damage we have done to it, in this lifetime and all previous ones. Each small effort we make is an expression of gratitude towards Mother Earth for enduring our presence, for sharing her abundance with us and for her sheer endless patience and hospitality she has always shown to us.

*Changing The World*
Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world. 

Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Rosebud

*

Even the tiniest rosebud
 Is a flower of God’s design,
 And I cannot unfold its petals
 With these earthly hands of mine.

The secret of unfolding flowers
 Is not known to such as I.
But God opens all flowers easily,
   Whereas in my hands they merely die.

If I cannot unfold a rosebud,
 Or anything else of God’s design,
Then how can I have the wisdom
 Of knowing this life of mine?

That’s why I trust God to lead me,
 Each moment of every day,
And look for His/Her guidance
 On every step of my way.

The path that lies before me,
 You alone, Great Father/Mother, knows.
In You I trust to unfold each moment,
 Just as You do with the rose.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Rose By Any Other Name*
​ 
Do you think it’s possible to change the course of one’s destiny by altering one’s name? My inner guidance gives me a loud and clear: ‘No!’ and points me to Shakespeare’s words in ‘Romeo and Juliet’: ‘What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.’ No matter what name you choose for a rose, call it brick or house or anything else, it still exudes the same scent, its spiritual essence. The same principle applies to human name changes. The essence, our spirit and soul and its emanations in the form of our character traces, reflected in our behaviour and reactions to the world around us remain unchanged and so does our Karma. The outer appearance of anything, including our own, is always a manifestation of what is happening within, never the other way round. 

In any case, there is a wise and higher reason for our names. Everything in the whole of Creation is vibration and numerology reveals how every name possesses its own unique vibration that is an expression of the inner and outer characteristics of the person, animal or object carrying it. That’s why a rose by any other name cannot do anything but smell as sweet and why changing one’s name does in truth not alter anything. Interestingly enough also, people changing their names are likely to intuitively pick a name that has a similar, sometimes identical vibration as the old one. This is because on the inner level and therefore invisibly, the previous one will always remain, as this is the name the soul itself chose before entering into its present lifetime. 

Very wisely the Universe has placed the power to consciously influence and change our destiny and future Karma into everybody’s own hands. And this can only be done by changing our character, our behaviour and thinking patterns, words, thoughts and actions in the here and now. We consciously need to endeavour to bring forth from within the very core of our being the highest qualities we are capable of. But even then, before any soul is allowed to move on to lessons of a different and higher nature, the Lords of Karma on the highest levels of life insist that every last shred of our Karmic debts has been paid and any damage we ever did has been redeemed. Until that has happened, none of us can be released from the drudgery of the tests and trials of earthly life. Each one of us has come with lots of good, bad and indifferent Karma into this lifetime. Otherwise there would be no need for us to be here. 

Have you ever reflected on how most people’s name for everyday use is an abbreviation, usually because the full name is too long, mine included? Underneath however, the old name always remains valid and functioning, as I can tell you from first hand experience and also of those around me. Take a Maggie for example. She will always remain a Margaret. Mikes, Micks and Mitches will never change from their Michael vibration and so forth. So, a name – what’s in a name? A great deal! If you only know someone’s first name, numerologically it reveals much more about them than anyone would think. I once made a study of people’s initials only and that too led me to some interesting conclusions. 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> *A Rose By Any Other Name*
> ​
> Do you think it’s possible to change the course of one’s destiny by altering one’s name?
> 
> In any case, there is a wise and higher reason for our names. Everything in the whole of Creation is vibration and numerology reveals how every name possesses its own unique vibration that is an expression of the inner and outer characteristics of the person, animal or object carrying it. That’s why a rose by any other name cannot do anything but smell as sweet and why changing one’s name does in truth not alter anything. Interestingly enough also, people changing their names are likely to intuitively pick a name that has a similar, sometimes identical vibration as the old one. This is because on the inner level and therefore invisibly, the previous one will always remain, as this is the name the soul itself chose before entering into its present lifetime.
> 
> 
> From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’
> 
> * * *





Good morning Aquarius! I absolutely believe this message, and find names/ Numbers and colors all entwined... for example, in my private language, your name appears as 8803 1.... and the colors you send are all lavender with royal blue-green.. very close to the same numbers and colors as Courtjester... do you suppose this is a coincidence.... anyway, thank you for another intriguing message.. I hope your colors never change.. have a sublime day...


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Good morning Aquarius! I absolutely believe this message, and find names/ Numbers and colors all entwined... for example, in my private language, your name appears as 8803 1.... and the colors you send are all lavender with royal blue-green.. very close to the same numbers and colors as Courtjester... do you suppose this is a coincidence.... anyway, thank you for another intriguing message.. I hope your colors never change.. have a sublime day...



Fascinating! Thank you for sharing this with me. In accordance with your numbers 8 + 8 + 0 + 3 + 1 = 20 = 2 attuned to the circle of Eternity. Cancer, the mothering, caring and nurturing principle of the Great Mother of all Life. The Moon in my birthchart confirms your findings. It is in Cancer.

And no, I don't think anything in this world ever happens perchance, accident or mere coincidence.

Keep on shining, dear Julia. The world needs your light. 

With love - Cj and Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*Ruled By The Stars*

*Part Two*
​ Although the stars do not make us the way we are, the energies of the planets in our solar system most certainly influence us and everything that shares our world with us. But that does not mean we necessarily have to be ‘ruled by the stars’. It is up to us to choose whether we are or not. We are allowed the freedom to decide whether we wish to express the lower negative qualities of the Sun sign we were born into or whether we reach out for the highest, most positive noble ones.

To illustrate this with an example, one of my friends is a Sun Virgo, an Earth sign. His Sun is in the first house, the natural domain of Aries, a Fire sign. With his Sun and the Ascendant in Virgo he has a double dose of Virgo energies within, and that shows. True to the Virgo approach to life he enjoys nit-picking and looking for flaws in everything he encounters. And there isn’t anyone quite like him when it comes to splitting hairs and misinterpreting something that has been said or written by someone that so far is out of the reach of his perception.

Unable to see the wood for the trees renders my friend incapable of seeing any kind of greater picture, Virgo. He frequently blurts out the first thing that comes to him, rather than getting his mind into gear before speaking. He rapidly jumps to conclusions – the wrong ones, more often than not – and loves shooting first and asking the questions, if any, afterwards. Through these reactions he usually misses the point that someone is trying to make completely, Aries.

Equipped with a double dose of Virgo topped up with a strong dose of assertive and aggressive Aries, ruled by Mars, the God of war of the ancients, my friend is ready to cross swords and go to war any time and with anyone, as soon as something is as yet beyond his understanding. Poor Virgo, poor Aries! 

Being familiar with his birthchart, I am aware that he just cannot help himself, because he is one of those who truly is ‘ruled by his Stars. And that enables me to smile to myself whenever he launches one of his attacks, which saves me wasting my precious energies on getting angry and annoyed over nothing. In my mind I forgive him and even if he falls out with me over viewing the spiritual background from a different standpoint to his, I shall always remain his friend.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 



[*=center]‘You Are Special’  
[*=center]‘Why And How Does Our Character Determine Our Destiny?’  
[*=center]‘Within You Alone Are Destiny, Paradise And Hell’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

ahhhhh... well this is so thrilling... As a very young child.. maybe younger than 4 years old, due to the Laws of the abuser, I was not allowed to speak or write anything.. so I created my OWN language out of numbers and colors.. and I wrote my poetry [and still do] using numbers... so to know that your numbers mean that in MY language.. is compelling, intriguing and fabulous... Thank you... Love you and CJ to bits...


----------



## Aquarius

And that's how we also love you. Cj and Aquarius


----------



## Phil Istine

Food for thought, or thoughts for food?

Feed the mind with ideas, then write the ideas in order to be fed - to be recycled into more thoughts ad infinitum.
One day, writer's block will come to be regarded as an anti-obesity drive.


----------



## Aquarius

Phil Istine said:


> . . . Feed the mind with ideas, then write the ideas in order to be fed - to be recycled into more thoughts ad infinitum. . .



When all are working as channels for the Highest and are inspired by Its ideas, writer's block will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Aquarius

*How Does Our Character Determine Our Destiny?*
​ 
As we know by now, the world around us acts like a mirror. It constantly reflects back to us what we ourselves are, especially the aspects of our nature that so far have been hidden from our earthly self’s view. And because we are magnetic beings, we attract into our lives people who are a reflection of what we ourselves are. As the law of Karma ensures that everything we send out into the world must find its way unerringly back to us, it is easy to see that improved behaviour and thinking patterns actively create better, i.e. easier Karma. That’s why I say that our character influences and determines not only everyone’s individual destiny, but also that of our whole race.

It is every human soul’s birthright and duty towards itself and our Creator that we should develop our moral/spiritual fibre to its highest potential. Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us are required to make their contribution towards shaping our world into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place. And that can only happen when each one of us gets to work and changes their character make-up. For anyone wishing to find a more intimate perception of their own strengths and weaknesses, as well as other people’s, there just isn’t any better tool than astrology. The new understanding of human nature it can provide us with assists us with growing ever more tolerant towards ourselves and others.

In my view, there is nothing quite like astrology for pointing us to our inner motivations and helping us to unearth undiscovered soul treasures in the form of gifts and talents that thus far have been neglected, in spite of the fact that they took many lifetimes to develop. In this one they are waiting to be re-discovered, worked with and polished to a high sheen, so they can help us to carry out the specific task that has been allocated to us by the Highest forces of Creation for the evolutionary progress of our race and world.

Like everything that is in our world and all worlds, knowledge is a gift from God. And like all things on this planet, it can either be used for good purpose or abused. As always, the choice is ours of how we use any kind of information we have access to. Words of warning about the use of our special gifts come to us from Anne Bronté, 1820-1849, in ‘The Tenant of Wildfell Hall’: ‘All our talents increase in the using, and every faculty, both good and bad, strengthens by exercise. Therefore, if you choose to use the bad or those which tend to be considered evil, till they become your masters, and neglect the good at their expense till they dwindle away, you have only yourself to blame.’

So, beware! From the mass of information that is trying to flood and invade our consciousness, as aspiring healers and lightbringers to our world we have to pick and choose the raisins from the cake that is on offer. The rest needs to be discarded. And let’s not fool ourselves. It depends upon the choices that people like you and I make whether our world continues to sink ever deeper into evil or whether it rises above it and the Earth becomes the place of our dreams. If we do not wish the former to happen, each has to make their contribution towards raising ourselves and our world onto ever higher levels of consciousness.

Never forget that today is Eternity and that everything in the whole of Creation consists of vibrations. Every letter in the alphabet has a certain vibration, so has every colour and note of music. Every one of our thoughts represents a vibration and those we are sending into our world at any given moment are building and shaping our future. If our dream world is one filled wisdom and truth, love and beauty, we need to firmly keep hold of this ideal and act accordingly in all our endeavours, because that’s the kind of future we are at any moment helping to create. What we have to endure today is the result of the vibrations we sent out yesterday, i.e. in other lifetimes. And because today reflects yesterday and at the same time creates tomorrow, you can see for yourself that in fact it is Eternity.

There is no need to worry unnecessarily about the daily events of earthly life. It is better by far to concern ourselves with sending forth, from the very core of our being, the vibrations we now know are helpful for creating a more agreeable future for all. Love is the supreme law of the Universe that rules everything. And today is important only in so far as the right reactions to everything that comes our way can bring future growth, happiness and harmony into earthly life.

For those who have awakened to their true nature, the time has come for taking the future, their own and that of our whole world, into their hands. Each one of us will eventually be required to make their contribution towards creating a more peaceful and harmonious world. The human imagination is part of the creative processes of the Highest, which brings all things into being. As young Gods in the making and coo-creators of God, in our imagination let’s create the kind of world we would love to return to, should another lifetime be required for our educational curriculum.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Dynamics Of Human Relationships And The Law Of Attraction’ 



[*=center] ‘Projection’ 



[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*How Does Our Character Determine Our Destiny?*
​ 
As we know by now, the world around us acts like a mirror. It constantly reflects back to us what we ourselves are, especially the aspects of our nature that so far have been hidden from our earthly self’s view. And because we are magnetic beings, we attract into our lives people who are a reflection of what we ourselves are. As the law of Karma ensures that everything we send out into the world must find its way unerringly back to us, it is easy to see that improved behaviour and thinking patterns actively create better, i.e. easier Karma. That’s why I say that our character influences and determines not only everyone’s individual destiny, but also that of our whole race.

It is every human soul’s birthright and duty towards itself and our Creator that we should develop our moral/spiritual fibre to its highest potential. Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us are required to make their contribution towards shaping our world into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place. And that can only happen when each one of us gets to work and changes their character make-up. For anyone wishing to find a more intimate perception of their own strengths and weaknesses, as well as other people’s, there just isn’t any better tool than astrology. The new understanding of human nature it can provide us with assists us with growing ever more tolerant towards ourselves and others.

In my view, there is nothing quite like astrology for pointing us to our inner motivations and helping us to unearth undiscovered soul treasures in the form of gifts and talents that thus far have been neglected, in spite of the fact that they took many lifetimes to develop. In this one they are waiting to be re-discovered, worked with and polished to a high sheen, so they can help us to carry out the specific task that has been allocated to us by the Highest forces of Creation for the evolutionary progress of our race and world.

Like everything that is in our world and all worlds, knowledge is a gift from God. And like all things on this planet, it can either be used for good purpose or abused. As always, the choice is ours of how we use any kind of information we have access to. Words of warning about the use of our special gifts come to us from Anne Bronté, 1820-1849, in ‘The Tenant of Wildfell Hall’: ‘All our talents increase in the using, and every faculty, both good and bad, strengthens by exercise. Therefore, if you choose to use the bad or those which tend to be considered evil, till they become your masters, and neglect the good at their expense till they dwindle away, you have only yourself to blame.’

So, beware! From the mass of information that is trying to flood and invade our consciousness, as aspiring healers and lightbringers to our world we have to pick and choose the raisins from the cake that is on offer. The rest needs to be discarded. And let’s not fool ourselves. It depends upon the choices that people like you and I make whether our world continues to sink ever deeper into evil or whether it rises above it and the Earth becomes the place of our dreams. If we do not wish the former to happen, each has to make their contribution towards raising ourselves and our world onto ever higher levels of consciousness.

Never forget that today is Eternity and that everything in the whole of Creation consists of vibrations. Every letter in the alphabet has a certain vibration, so has every colour and note of music. Every one of our thoughts represents a vibration and those we are sending into our world at any given moment are building and shaping our future. If our dream world is one filled wisdom and truth, love and beauty, we need to firmly keep hold of this ideal and act accordingly in all our endeavours, because that’s the kind of future we are at any moment helping to create. What we have to endure today is the result of the vibrations we sent out yesterday, i.e. in other lifetimes. And because today reflects yesterday and at the same time creates tomorrow, you can see for yourself that in fact it is Eternity.

There is no need to worry unnecessarily about the daily events of earthly life. It is better by far to concern ourselves with sending forth, from the very core of our being, the vibrations we now know are helpful for creating a more agreeable future for all. Love is the supreme law of the Universe that rules everything. And today is important only in so far as the right reactions to everything that comes our way can bring future growth, happiness and harmony into earthly life.

For those who have awakened to their true nature, the time has come for taking the future, their own and that of our whole world, into their hands. Each one of us will eventually be required to make their contribution towards creating a more peaceful and harmonious world. The human imagination is part of the creative processes of the Highest, which brings all things into being. As young Gods in the making and coo-creators of God, in our imagination let’s create the kind of world we would love to return to, should another lifetime be required for our educational curriculum.

Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘Dynamics Of Human Relationships And The Law Of Attraction’
[*=center]‘Projection’
[*=center]‘You Are Special’

 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*There Is No Death*
​ 
Extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service by White Eagle, from ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty shell – like the shell of a chrysalis – and say: ‘This is death!’ No, this is not death, it is rebirth and life. Life continues. It always is, always has been and forever will be. We, your guides from the world of light, who are fully conscious of having passed the great initiation called death, come to you having crossed the bridge of love, which is partly created by the love you are giving us. God, the Great Spirit, has so created you and your bodies – your physical and your higher bodies – that you have the power within you to commune with those you love in the world of spirit. You have material available for the construction of this bridge between your physical world and the worlds on the higher ethers. We are coming to you and you can also learn to join us in full consciousness. 

‘In your earthly life you can be builders, together with us, your companions of your spirit, of a bridge between your state of life and the higher life. When humankind has accomplished this task in full consciousness, it will know that the Angels and Masters, the great siblinghood of the Christ Star, are with you to inspire and assist you with all your tasks in earthly life. This does not mean shifting your present responsibilities onto the companions of your spirit. It means you yourself are acting on the Divine laws of the Universe. Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels do the work. This is not the case. You are on the Earth to learn about vital spiritual truths and these lessons can only be learnt through everyone’s own daily experiences. You have to learn to do and act with love and great care. Merely saying so is not good enough.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, as you know, my mom was killed.. so for me, that WAS death, on many levels. Maybe not HER death, but THE death of other things... and the best part of ME died when she was killed... anyway, through reading your words of wisdom, I have come to accept that maybe there is more than just this short, painful life.. I hope this IS true... love you bunches and thank you for today's message, it is lovely..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Firemajic. In my innermost heart of hearts I do know that it IS true! Otherwise I would not have written about this theme and presented it here. Your mother is sure to be in the world of light. There is nowhere else to go for any one of us when we leave the earthly plane behind. She will be there and waiting for you. Love is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and where true love exists between two people, no force between Heaven and Earth will ever take it from them. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Firemajic

She did tell me that once, when I had to go away... she said nothing could ever separate us, our love was a bond that nothing could break... but then .. well.. she was later killed... so... anyway, thank you Aquarius, it is a beautiful, comforting thought..


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s leaving the Earth plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it is always at the right moment. Naturally, this includes us and our loves ones. Only when the purpose of our lifetime has been fulfilled are we called back home. It makes no difference at what age and in what manner this event takes place. To talk about anyone’s earthly death as ‘untimely’, to my mind is unseemly because it means doubting the infinite wisdom and love of our Creator.

The Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the ultimate authority over everything in the whole of Creation and the only one who has any true power – nothing is beyond or outside of Its will. Therefore, no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place without the consent of the Highest. This applies to any kind of death, including suicide.


----------



## Aquarius

*Plea To My Spirit And Soul*

Oh, my spirit and soul, 
Where are you and what are you made of?
Being invisible and incomprehensible,
Do you belong to the Divine part of me?
Whenever my eyes gaze upon
The beauty and wonder of God’s Creation
And I feel the loving embrace of the Sun,
I am in touch with you.

My inner ears listen and 
There’s no doubt in my mind 
That you are there.
Although my earthly eyes 
Still fail to see you,
There’s no doubt in my heart.


Intangible as you are,
You are not understood by the masses.
You can neither be weighed nor measured,
But when I close my eyes in disgust over something
Or when I am frightened and cover my ears,
Deep within I feel your presence and reassurance
That guides and protects me,
By day and by night.

Only a fool would deny your existence.
And yet, to this day many choose 
To ignore your callings that come to 
Us earthlings from deep within
The very core of our own being.
If only you could be seen and heard
And were shouting, at least sometimes,
As a loud voice in the marketplace,
People would listen to your pleas
And do their best to bring a more peaceful 
World into being by becoming 
More peaceful, kind and loving themselves.

Oh, my spirit and soul . . .

Inspired by YoungScholar WF

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘What Is Soul?’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s leaving the Earth plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it is always at the right moment. Naturally, this includes us and our loves ones. Only when the purpose of our lifetime has been fulfilled are we called back home. It makes no difference at what age and in what manner this event takes place. To talk about anyone’s earthly death as ‘untimely’, to my mind is unseemly because it means doubting the infinite wisdom and love of our Creator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being human... sometimes means we can't see the entire scope of events... sometimes grief leaves one with tunnel vision.. life is a process and a learning experience... it is easy to get caught in a loop of regret. I am finding my way, and your words of wisdom have helped me more than you know...Thank you, dear Aquarius...


----------



## Aquarius

How right you are, dear Julia. But, it is an essential part of the learning process, as we move through our present lifetime on the earthly plane, that we do not remain trapped in the darkness of not knowing the things that are truly important for us and our world. Through our experiences our vision and understanding are meant to gradually expands. If that's the case we are fulfilling the purpose of our earthly existence, which is growing in wisdom and understanding. Glad to be of help. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*Within You Alone Are Destiny, **Paradise** And Hell*

High above the firmament I searched
For the source of predestination, paradise and hell!
And my wise teacher said:
‘My friend, within you alone are
Destiny, paradise and hell!’

Omar Khayyam 1048-1123 AD
​ 
When Omar Khayyam wrote the above words such a long time ago, why did it take me until this lifetime to find out that our character does actually determine the flow of our destiny and how can this be? When we consciously change our behaviour patterns, actions and reactions to those around us from negative and destructive into positive and constructive ones, we are making much better progress on the evolutionary spiral of life than we used to do. And as we are evolving and growing, all life is doing the same. Our new thinking and behaviour patterns empower us to take charge of our own destiny and at the same time positively influence that of our world. 

The only true free will we as earthlings have is making a conscious decision about how we wish to react to the people and situations that are constantly coming our way. This happened unconsciously before the awakening of our true nature and the realisation of the higher purpose and meaning of our existence. What is happening to us now is a giant stride forward in the process of learning to control the urges and desires of our lower earthly nature. Taking charge of all aspects of our nature is the only real power we as earthlings ever had and will have. To shed some more light at what is required from us at our entry into the Aquarian age, there now follows an extract from my interpretation of the Sun in Aquarius: 

‘The fixed Air sign Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. It is the eleventh sign in the zodiac and the eleventh house is its natural domain. Its keyword is: ‘I know!’ Aquarius is the sign of revolution, whose symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this, it is hardly surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid kind. It is an allegory for the cleansing and purifying effect of fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is constantly being poured from the highest levels of life into the earthly consciousness of humankind, to enable us and our world to move forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

‘Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples and all nations, and ultimately with all life. In this sign the highest human hopes and aspirations can potentially find their fulfilment, on a personal as well as on the collective level. I hope I shall be forgiven for using the word siblinghood instead of brotherhood. For my liking it smacks too much of times gone by, the patriarchy with its suppression of the feminine. The true spirit of Aquarius is equal rights and opportunities for all. Fortunately, by now there is sufficient evidence in our world that this ideal is slowly but surely gaining the upper hand in the consciousness of our world. Many opportunities for conducting our lives in accordance with this principle are offered to each one of us, especially to those who are spending their present lifetime in this sign. If they so wish and are willing to work hard on themselves to fulfil the special requirements of their sign, they have excellent potential for growing into significant mental pioneers of this our New Age. 

‘Yet, much love and devotion to the Highest are required. Let no-one run away with the idea that the Aquarian gifts, the same as those of all other signs, will ever automatically fall into anyone’s lap. Nothing could be further from the truth. This is especially true when Saturn is involved. The soul then has to strive particularly hard if it wishes to reach the highest possible evolutionary level in its present sign. Saturn’s keywords invariably are self-mastery and self-discipline. The Aquarian co-rulership of Saturn and Uranus clearly shows that these qualities have to be acquired before any soul can hope to be released into the spiritual freedom of this sign.

‘Uranus, the liberator, is the planet of revolution and upheavals that come about by the will of God, to free us and our world from the restrictions that bind us to the past. Allowing young and inexperienced souls to freely handle the Uranian energies would be like placing an atom bomb into a toddler’s hands. Clearly, concentrating on integrating Saturn’s invaluable gifts is essential. They are the fundamentals which every soul must learn under the guardianship of this incorruptible, impeccable and stern taskmaster of the zodiac. Ever watchful it guards the inner gates before any of us will be ever allowed to come anywhere near working with the Uranian energies.’

All the characteristics and powers that are in God are also in every one of us. Even though in some of us they only exist in seed form, they are there nonetheless: the very best as well as the worst. The simplest way of actively and positively influencing the flow of our destiny is when one makes a conscious effort at doing our best at all times and constantly bringing forth the highest qualities from within ourselves. As spiritually everything has to be done for real, reading about these things is not enough. Our daily affairs and relationships, even the smallest and seemingly least significant ones, need to be conducted in keeping with the knowledge we now possess. When we consciously live in harmony with the Universal laws we are taking charge of our destiny and helping it to move along more positive and constructive pathways.

We are magnetic beings and because of this we can only attract into our lives that which we ourselves are, on the outer as well as the inner level. That’s why people of a different calibre than those who are already accompanying us can only be drawn into our orbit by altering the vibrations of our own character and changing the emanations we send out into our world. It is impossible to achieve this through merely changing our name, because on the inner level this does not alter who and what we are. The only thing that can do this for us is a change of attitude towards life and people that is caused by our new thinking and behaviour patterns. 

From time to time all of us require new human encounters that can provide us with fresh consciousness expanding experiences. This alone can bring us the spiritual growth and ever increasing understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life, which we are on the Earth plane to seek. First and foremost however we are here so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding, but a heart that is filled with love is not enough in itself. We also need to strive for poise, inner strength and above all wisdom. Wisdom alone knows that sometimes it is kinder to withhold things, in particular spiritual knowledge, from others than sharing too much of it with them. Whereas uninitiated ones may withhold something for selfish reasons, wise ones do so with good and positive motives. 

Wisdom and love are the realm of the Great Mother of all life. Wisdom goes hand in hand with love. Love is wisdom and wisdom is love. Without love there can be no wisdom. Although wise ones do not want to deny others access to their gifts, they wish to hand them over in the right manner. Their inner wisdom tells them that sometimes it is better not to give too much. For example they may withhold some of the wisdom they gained from their life’s experiences in order to allow the other person to make their own mistakes and learn from them. Spiritual knowledge they may hold back because they sense, with the help of their inner guidance, that the soul before them is as yet unready for what they have to give. A wise one rests safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels will see to it that the younger and less experienced soul will also understand when their time for doing so has come. 

When someone has personally been involved in tragic events or something of this nature has happened to the folks around them, this person – the same as those directly affected – is likely to struggle with coming to terms with the seemingly senseless loss of life that so frequently has to be endured in earthly life. Sufficiently evolved souls eventually find comfort in the realisation that the whole thing was part of God’s perfect plan of life, in which nothing happens perchance or by coincidence. Their inner wisdom in due course consoles them with the knowledge that such earthly happenings, with all the suffering and sadness they bring, have always presented some kind of karmic redemptions for events that were once – and that could have been many lifetimes ago – caused by the vibrations those involved sent out into our world. 

Our friends and helpers in the world of light are an essential part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. These companions will never do things for us when we reach out for their helping hands. They merely have been given to us to encourage, support and coax us along the highways and byways of life. At all times they are ready and willing to assist us by supplying us with renewed courage and strength, hope and trust that enable us to do for ourselves, so that in the end the achievement is fully ours and not theirs.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
[*=center]‘Saturn – Gatekeeper Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules – The Eleventh Labour’ 
[*=center]‘A Rose By Any Other Name’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Love And Wisdom*

‘Knowledge comes from learning. Wisdom comes from living.’
   Anthony Douglas Williams

​Love is the supreme law of the Universe, from which all other laws radiate out. We were created from love and all of us are here to learn how to love wisely, the way the Great Father/Mother of all life loves us. This is the kind of love that knows when withholding is better than giving. Our prime task on the Earth plane is finding people and things to whom we can give our love and who will return it to us. We are magnetic beings and because of this we can only attract into our lives that which we ourselves are, on the outer as well as the inner level. 

That’s why people of a different calibre than those who are already accompanying us can only be drawn into our orbit by altering the vibrations of our own character and through this changing the emanations we send out into our world. It is impossible to achieve this through merely changing our name, because on the inner level this does not alter who and what we are. The only thing that can do this for us is a change of attitude towards life and people that is caused by our new thinking and behaviour patterns. 

From time to time all of us require new human encounters that can provide us with fresh consciousness expanding experiences. This alone can bring us the spiritual growth and ever increasing understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life, which we are on the Earth plane to seek. First and foremost however we are here so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding, but a heart that is filled with love is not enough in itself. We also need to strive for poise, inner strength and above all wisdom. Wisdom alone knows that sometimes it is kinder to withhold things, in particular spiritual knowledge, from others than sharing too much of it with them. Whereas uninitiated ones may withhold something for selfish reasons, wise ones do so with good and positive motives. 

Wisdom and love are the realm of the Great Mother of all life. Wisdom goes hand in hand with love. Love is wisdom and wisdom is love. Without love there can be no wisdom. Although wise ones do not want to deny others access to their gifts, they wish to hand them over in the right manner. Their inner wisdom tells them that sometimes it is better not to give too much. For example they may withhold some of the wisdom they gained from their life’s experiences in order to allow the other person to make their own mistakes and learn from them. Spiritual knowledge they may hold back because they sense, with the help of their inner guidance, that the soul before them is as yet unready for what they have to give. A wise one rests safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels will see to it that the younger and less experienced soul will also understand when their time for doing so has come. 

When someone has personally been involved in tragic events or something of this nature has happened to the folks around them, this person – the same as those directly affected – is likely to struggle with coming to terms with the seemingly senseless loss of life that so frequently has to be endured in earthly life. Sufficiently evolved souls eventually find comfort in the realisation that the whole thing was part of God’s perfect plan of life, in which nothing happens perchance or by coincidence. Their inner wisdom in due course consoles them with the knowledge that such earthly happenings, with all the suffering and sadness they bring, have always presented some kind of karmic redemptions for events that were once – and that could have been many lifetimes ago – caused by the vibrations those involved sent out into our world. 

Our friends and helpers in the world of light are an essential part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. These companions will never do things for us when we reach out for their helping hands. They are merely there to encourage, support and coax us along the highways and byways of life. At all times they are ready and willing to assist us by supplying us with renewed courage and strength, hope and trust that enable us to do for ourselves, so that in the end the achievement is fully our own and not theirs.

The following is the essence of an ‘Anniversary Message’ from the White Eagle group of guides in Stella Polaris February/March 2016: ‘Never think you are unknown to us. We know each one of you individually and are prepared to give you all the help in your life that is truly needed. And the way you need us, we also need you. Our work on the outer material plane could not be as effective without your loving co-operation. Our role is to give you spiritual sustenance, but our work in your world depends upon you being prepared to give of your light, i.e. your higher knowing and understanding. We want all our beloved family on the Earth plane to know that we are constantly with each one of you in spirit. We are by your side and our only concern is your spiritual growth and expansion of life. No-one will ever be overlooked, because the thread of spiritual contact that exists between us and every one of you on the Earth plane never breaks.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
[*=center]‘Saturn – Gatekeeper Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules – The Eleventh Labour’ 
‘A Rose By Any Other Name’

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*Astrology As A Lifehelp*
​ 
 The supreme law of life is Love and all other laws radiate out from it, one of them is evolution. This makes it easy to see that everything that is in us and our world, the same as all others, is continually moving to fulfil the requirements of these laws. As above, so below! As parents on the Earth plane we would like to provide our offspring, be they of the body or of the mind, with the best possible start in life, in the hope that this will help them to well later in life. Our behaviour on the Earth plane is a reflection of the Divine love that once brought each one of us into being. It is for this reason that we are allowed to make our own mistakes and errors, so that we may learn from them how to do better next time. Our own experiences alone can help us to grow in wisdom and understanding. Through tapping into our inner resources, in the course of many lifetimes we slowly but surely get stronger, more resourceful and resilient. 

To familiarise us with the darkest and most fearsome of humankind’s nature, the journey of our spiritual development on the Earth plane first takes us into the depths of the evolutionary spiral of life. To stop us from returning home each time the going gets tough, the wisdom of the Great Mother decreed that souls in their earthly existence should not find out too early who and what they truly are, who brought them into being and what kind of a relationship they us have with this force. The knowledge of our other world, our true home, remained hidden from our view so that each time round we should think to ourselves: ‘I’ll only be here until the moment of my death. Then I’m snuffed out like a candle and nothing will be left of me! Whenever nobody can hear or see me, I can do what I like and let go of my lowest urges and desires.’ 

When many lifetimes hence we eventually stir from our spiritual slumbers and, unbeknown to us at that time, the bill for the suffering we once spread about so generously is presented to us in the form of traumatic encounters and painful experiences, which we now have to endure. This serves the dual purpose of paying the karmic debts of previous lifetimes and learning about the nature of suffering, and that helps us to evolve into kinder, more loving, tolerant and compassionate beings.

To help us along on the evolutionary pathway of Earth life, the love and wisdom of the Great Mother’s intelligence provided us with precious gifts like numerology and astrology. And it was for wise reasons that for a long time it was kept from us that the twin Divine sciences can be used for unravelling not only the deepest mysteries of the whole of Creation, but also those of our own existence and nature. The knowledge of these things is necessary when we begin to search ways of overcoming our deepest and darkest existential fears, so they can be left behind for good. 

More than anything else it is our fear of the unknown that gets in the way of daring to reach out towards a better understanding of ever higher and eventually the highest dimensions of life. This is probably the most difficult aspect of our earthly nature that is waiting to be worked with. If we fail to attend to this task, it will keep on getting in the way of the spiritual progress that is every soul’s birthright by trying to stop us from inviting new people, things and experiences into our lives. We shall return to this theme in the chapter ‘Fear Of The Unknown’. 

For the moment may it suffice to say that it is this fear in particular which rises into our conscious awareness whenever we encounter topics of an esoteric nature. As a result of brainwashing by the churches that lasted for centuries, that astrology is something evil that should be avoided by its followers at any cost, it is not hard to see why to this day many people are afraid of it. Fortunately their numbers are decreasing now that it is becoming ever more widely known that astrology in truth is one of the most wonderful instruments for getting to know ourselves whilst at the same time penetrating ever deeper into the mysteries of the Universe. It can be turned into an invaluable friend who provides us with signposts for a better understanding of our predestined pathway through life and pointers for discovering our strengths and weaknesses.

Strengths: 1) Sun in its own sign or house and in the house or sign of its exaltation. 
         2) Easy aspects, like the trine, sextile, semi-sextile 

Weaknesses: 1) Sun in the sign or house of fall or detriment. 
           2) Hard aspects, like conjunctions, oppositions, squares and semi-squares.

 Furthermore, astrology can show us in which part of our lives lessons of a particularly painful and traumatic nature have to be coped with. In the right hands it can help us find a better comprehension of the underlying wise purpose of such events. For example in:

‘The Sun And Saturn In Growth Aspect’
‘The Moon And Saturn In Growth Aspect’
‘Venus And Saturn In Growth Aspect’
‘Mars And Saturn In Growth Aspect’
‘Uranus And Saturn In Growth Aspect’

More of these files may follow in due course.​ 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’


 
* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius... I agree that fear and ignorance is the driving force behind many things, but I disagree that it is an evil force... When I worked at a group home for the insane, we were taught to look behind the behavior.. to see the cause.. and respond to the cause of the behavior.. not respond to the behavior...and fear was the number one factor in most psychotic episodes... Fear is a destructive force and one that as a child, ruled my life... sooo, with all due respect and love... how is that evil?


----------



## Terry D

Fear and ignorance are biological in nature; we are born ignorant, and fear is built into us as a survival characteristic. Evil has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Aquarius

‘I believe that the two greatest evils of our world are ignorance and fear. Ignorance breeds fear and all my work is geared to assisting our world to rid itself of both these troublesome aspects of the human predicament. Wisdom has built into our nature that we are only afraid of and feel threatened by things for as long as we are unfamiliar with them.’ 

My thanks to both of you, Julia and Terry, for drawing my attention to this point. It is a difficult concept we are dealing with here and therefore hard to explain. What I mean to say in the above paragraph is that ignorance and fear are the two greatest evils in a passive way, if I may so say. Fear in itself is an energy or rather it creates an energy. Everything in life consists of energies and none of them in themselves are evil. 

Fear does evil things to us. It stops us from doing things, venturing forth and participating fully in life. I too know this from first hand experience. Maybe it would be better to say ignorance and fear are the two most ‘destructive forces’ or maybe better still the two most ‘retarding forces’? 

If you - or anybody else - can think of a superior way of expressing them, I would be most grateful to hear it. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

I do understand what you are trying to express Aquarius.. Ignorance [in some instances, NOT all] CAN engender FEAR, which in turn can give rise to bigotry.. prejudices and persecution...and THAT is when fear and ignorance creates the perfect storm for evil.... BUT, fear in and of it's self is nothing more than fear...and ignorance is a lack of knowledge and wisdom...


----------



## Aquarius

An excellent assessment. Thank you for it, Julia.


----------



## Aquarius

Dear Julia and Terry. Ignorance and Fear are such a vital aspect of the human predicament that I have re-worked this part from the chapter 'Astrology As A Lifehelp'. I have removed it from there and will be presenting it tomorrow as an item in its own right. Thanks once again for drawing my attention to it.


----------



## Aquarius

*Ignorance And Fear*

‘We fear things in proportion to our ignorance of them.’

Titus Livius
64 or 59 BC – AD 17
​ 
I believe that every ill that exists in our world has been created and is perpetuated by the twin scourges of ignorance and fear. Up to the present time they have been the two most troublesome, retarding and destructive influences for humankind. To my mind they have been barring us from finding and getting in touch with our true nature and reality for far too long. They have thus rendered our transformation from a purely earthly being into a spiritual one and robbed us of the serenity and peace of mind of knowing that we and our world at all times are resting safely in God’s hand. 

On top of all that they deny us the contentment and happiness as well as the ability to enjoy and make the most of our earthly sojourns, when in truth every one of God’s children of the Earth has a right to find these things. For long enough now ignorance has been hiding from us our true nature and relationship with the Highest. It has kept us away from discovering and connecting with our true self that is hidden behind or underneath our earthly personality. 

Divine wisdom decreed that it should be so, because only through the absence of something can we grow to recognise and learn its value and appreciate it. Therefore, it has been for wise reason that our fears kept us away from God’s truth for so long. But now that the Age of Aquarius is with us our race has reached the evolutionary point when we are increasingly ready to shed all our fears. Through an ever increasing understanding of God’s truth and knowing where to look for it, namely to the living God within instead of outer authorities, ignorance ceases to be a hindrance to our life.

The religions of our world have splendidly fulfilled the role of keeping us away from God and the wisdom and truth of the Divine. The time for this is over now that ever more of us are receiving their information from more reliable sources and have learnt look towards their inner guidance to tell them the truth from a lie. That’s why religions are fading more and more into the background of human consciousness, as you can see for yourself everywhere. It is saddening that to this day some insist on going to war over a God they fail to understand and perceive as a force outside themselves rather than an inner reality that is part of every human being and whose handling is everyone’s own responsibility. Take heart, they too will wake up from their slumbers when the time for it has come.

Down the ages the fear of a God whom we failed to understand has driven and still does drive some of God’s children of the Earth to wars and persecution. Fear of the future and the unknown, which is in fact knowable if one knows how to look for it in the right place, made people follow these religions. A case of the blind leading the blind, if ever there was one. But, I believe with all my heart and soul – better still, I feel intuitively and know – that the days of such happenings are counted because of the simple fact that increasing numbers of us are now going in search of the truth. 

Having been a fearful person all my life, getting rid of ignorance and the fears it causes is a concern that is most dear to my heart. It has become the quest of my life and every part of my work is dedicated to ridding our world of these destructive aspects of the human predicament. But how to go about it? Well, wisdom has built into our nature that we are only afraid of and feel threatened by things for as long as we are unfamiliar with them. 
Getting to know you,
Getting to know all about you,
Getting to like you,
Getting to know you like me.

From ‘The King And I’
Rodgers and Hammerstein​ 
The only way of learning to like and love anything is through studying it and finding out as much as possible about it. That applies to astrology as much as to anything else. At the time the Bible was written, astrology was frowned upon as a mode of fortune telling and as such, the church did not approve of it. As much as I love and appreciate astrology, in principle I do agree that it is unwise to have our lives guided by soothsayers. After all, we have been granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth so that we may learn to trust the guidance and protection of our Highest or God Self. Wisdom saw to it that at the time the Bible came into being we were not yet to know that this cannot be supplied by forces that are outside of ourselves. It was too early to find out in those days that this is the realm of the living God, who dwells within every human soul. It is the small still voice of conscience who communicates with us through what is known as our sixth sense or intuition. 

For anyone who works seriously and conscientiously with astrology it is the Divine science. As a gift from the Highest that is sacred and holy, they handle it with the respect and love it deserves. If you are familiar with other parts of my writings, you may also come to the conclusion that astrology can be something very different from what is commonly found in newspapers and magazines. I hope that this will provide you with an incentive for finding out more about the Divine science and what it can do for you. As to this day, a great deal of nonsense is written and said about astrology, listening to the reactions of your inner guidance, the small still voice of conscience, is of the utmost importance when reading something about this topic. 
 
Recommended Reading:
‘Fear-Less Now’
By Ingrid Bacci

A valuable lifehelp and a must for all who feel fear.
And doesn’t, if only occasionally?

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Impossible Dream*

To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest.
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

Presented in 
‘My Interpretation Of The Sun In Scorpio’

Recommended Viewing: 
‘The Impossible Dream’

Dedicated to all Sun Scorpios.
Read the words of the poem, watch the video 
and you will know why.

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

This is Lovely Aquarius.. inspirational to think that nothing is impossible or out of our reach.. if we try hard enough..Thank you, may the stars be within your reach.. your friend, Julia... AKA Firemajic..


----------



## Aquarius

We are God’s children of the Earth and  truly nothing is impossible or out of our reach, if we are willing to work for it and try hard enough. Our potential is practically unlimited and whatever our hearts truly desire, the Universe gives us – for better or for worse, so that we may learn from the results of our requests. Whether we like it or not, the world we presently have to take part in and endure is the result of our desires of former lifetimes. So, if we long for a world that is at peace, where ignorance and fear, trouble and strife, suffering and pain, hunger and starvation are no longer known and even death has been overcome, that’s what in the fullness of time will come into being.

It is good and right for sufficiently evolved earthlings, who know about such things, to reach out for the help of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. We are in this life to learn how to tune the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind into Its Universal mind and ask for Its support, to help create the new world we desire. Meanwhile, there is nothing for it but to keep on keeping on with our efforts, safe in the knowledge that in due course it will come about.

May the light of this Star always be with you, shine upon you and fill your whole being with new hope, faith and trust that we are our world rest safely in the loving hands of the Highest.
With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*The Only Reliable Oracle*
​ 
 This article has been replaced by an updated version 18th February 2016.

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

I agree that life is for the most part, the BEST teacher... My mom would try to warn me of potential disaster.. but for me, the mistakes I made taught me the most... hahaaa, although in hindsight, I really should have listened to her wisdom... anyway, thank you Aquarius... I hope your day is sublime...


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Firemajic, and I wish the same for you.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road*

On the long and winding road 
Through life there is many a time 
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, 
Solutions scarce and constant downpours 
Are threatening to ruin our parade.

When that happens, 
Putting the matter in the hands of our Creator
Is the best we can do.
Then let go and move cautiously forwards,
Whilst praying for courage and strength.
Wise ones hand the lead
To the wise one, the living God within,
To guide us into a new dawn.

With His/Her help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the 
Process of changing oneself and one’s life
Can be exceedingly tough,
Wise ones concentrate on the many good things 
That will surely be waiting for them,
If only they remain steadfast and patiently 
Wait for things to develop. 

For wise ones that’s not too hard because
They know that round the very next bend of the road
Adventures could be waiting for them
That they would not have dared to imagine,
Even in our wildest dreams.
They dare to challenge the status quo
And refuse to run with the herd, 
Because they know that in this way
Hopes and wishes may come true 
And new friendships be made,
In ways that are impossible to imagine now.

Wise ones know of the many options life 
Is constantly offers to those who dare accept
Its invitation to the dance of finding 
Different ways of growing and expanding their 
Inner vision to places they never knew existed and
Exploring things that nobody ever did before.
They dream of travelling to fabulous faraway worlds
And visiting wondrous places where they will find 
Warmth and affection, loving and caring
From beings who may have been waiting for them
For a long, long time.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To experiences and feelings wise ones have to share.
In the midst of these beings they may find someone
Who supports them in all they do
And believes in them and the decisions they make, 
Because they know that they are the right things
For them to do at that particular time,
Even though these things may 
May be no good for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Wise ones take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as they trust and follow their inner guidance,
Refusing to look back because they know
That this is not the way for any of us to go. 

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Navigating The **Ocean** Of Life*

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
Desire is at the basis of all life and the energies of the planet Mars are the pure creative/spiritual/sexual ones that fuel all your desires and as you are well are of by now there are a great many. The first sign of the zodiac, Aries, represents human souls experiencing their primary encounter with life when of necessity all their desires and interests are still focused on themselves. They are propelled into life by the desire to build themselves an earthly personality that will help them to carve out a niche for themselves and maintain it. In the second sign, Taurus, the desire for all the good things of the Earth and especially earthly possessions are explored. In the third sign, Gemini, the soul concentrates this precious energy onto developing its abilities to communicate. In the fourth sign, Cancer, it learns to appreciate the value of home, mother and tradition. In the fifth sign, Leo, it becomes aware of itself and its own creative powers. And so forth.

It is good and right that the human earthly self wants the things of the Earth, but once you have woken up from our spiritual slumbers, you need to learn how to rise above and overcome them. At first the temptations of your earthly nature will continue for some time to rise from your inner self. However, the more you recognise them for what they truly are, i.e. tests and trials that are meant to help you grow, the easier you will find it to resist them. Your present existence is meant to teach you mastery over its lower planes. To achieve this, your spirit has to take charge and learn to ride the earthly nature, instead of being ridden by it. 

Your mind and your physical body are like a ship with which you are learning to navigate the great ocean of life. You – the inner self, your spirit and soul – are the captain and you are in charge. But, I am the Admiral of the Fleet, your supreme commander, and each one of you is responsible to Me for their own wellbeing, that of their craft and the state of your world. My laws have always ensured that chaos could never reign on the ocean of life and this will continue forever. As young souls need to take part in all lessons of the Earth plane, once at the giving end and then on the receiving one, in the beginning they remain unconscious of the existence of My laws. 

Later, when you have matured and your consciousness has expanded sufficiently, their presence enters into your field of vision. Grasping the necessity for them not only for your own life but for all of it, empowers you to take your destiny into your own hands, though only up to a point. You will always be answerable to Me and the gift of your present lifetime has been granted, so that you may gain absolute control over all aspects of your own nature, feminine and masculine, your earthly as well as your Highest Self. 

I am the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Pole Star, whose light consists of spiritual wisdom and understanding. By this beam you will eventually steer your vessel back home into the oneness with Me. Every night before going to sleep and at the end of your present earthly sojourn trust your whole being into My hands, knowing that in all Eternity you will be safe with Me. You are the centre of your own Universe and you are also the centre of My life. All My love, wisdom and power that is reflected in the whole of My Creation is also in you. 

Lay your hands trustingly into Mine, so I can teach you how to use all your inner resources wisely. Your earthly self is filled with doubts and fears. When they come to trouble you and threaten to overwhelm you, turn towards Me, your God Self and Divine consciousness. I am with you always and will help you overcome any adversary, even the worst one and that is your small earthly self. Many of the ghosts and the shadows from your past are still waiting to be released, so that the wounds of all lifetimes can be healed. Whenever you are in trouble of any kind, call upon Me and I will show you the way. Walk hand in hand with the Angels and Me once again, the way you used to do a long, long time ago, so I can teach you how to do your share of blessing and healing, saving and redeeming yourself, your world and everything that is in it. I love you all and I bless each one.

It may surprise you to hear that I am longing as much as you are for the moment when all My children of the Earth can receive and comprehend My whole truth. During the spiritual infancy of your race this was impossible, as much of the knowledge you are receiving now would have frightened you to death in those days. That is why I only small part of My truth were given through the teachers I sent to your world from time to time. When you look back, you will be able to see for yourself how, as humankind slowly progressed on the evolutionary spiral, every so often another instructor appeared to relate to you the same story in a somewhat different manner.

This is how it came about that I gradually revealed ever more of My truth to you and your world. By the time I gave you the Jesus legend, many of you had grown into their spiritual adolescence. The stories about the Master’s birth and life seeded into the consciousness of your race some new and essential parts of My truth about the initiations every human soul on its evolutionary pathway eventually has to undergo. Upon reaching spiritual adulthood, you begin to grasp the underlying esoteric meaning of all the teachings I ever gave to your world through fresh myths and legends that from time to time appeared. The degree of understanding of their concepts reveals to the Angels and Me when another one of you is ready to be taught, guided and protected exclusively by Me, your inner teacher and guide, the living God within.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Mystery Of The Oceans’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road


*
The long and winding road
That leads to your door
Will never disappear.
I’ve seen that road before,
It always leads me here.
Lead me to your door.

The wild and windy night
That the rain washed away
Has left a pool of tears,
Crying for the day.
Why leave me standing here?
Let me know the way.

Many times I’ve been alone
And many times I’ve cried.
Anyway you’ll never know
The many ways I’ve tried.

But still they lead me back
To the long winding road.
You left me standing here
A long, long time ago.
Don’t leave me waiting here.
Lead me to your door.

John Lennon & Paul McCartney

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Long And Winding Road’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*Death Where Is Thy Sting?*
​ 
Although we are eternal beings who cannot die and even though in truth there is no death, to say: ‘Death is nothing!’ would belittle its significance. What we earthlings perceive as death, when someone departs from this plane, is but a change and a transformation into a different state of life, which every soul has to undergo at the end of each lifetime. I believe that eventually everybody will reach the level of awareness where they can accept that this is so; we shall thus save ourselves a great deal of pain and suffering. You don’t have to take my word for it that this is true. How about trying the following for yourself? 

First find a quiet space where you can be sure that no-one will disturb you for a reasonable length of time. The best and safest way of doing this is by first asking your Guardian Angel to stand by you, to guide and protect you and show you the way. Then make yourself as comfortable as you can, light a candle, look into its flame, centre yourself by listening to the sound of your breathing, and feel how you are becoming still. Only when you are good and ready start to imagine that your loved one is drawing close and wishes to communicate with you. Focus on your heart and listen to the words of comfort that come to you from there, safe in the knowledge that these are not messages from some ‘other world out there somewhere’ but from your own heart, where your loved presently dwells. 

Having done this for a moment or two, read the words that start at the following paragraph. Don’t think about them or evaluate them, but focus your attention on the world of your feelings and listen to the responses that come from your heart; they are your inner guidance. This is what your loved one wishes to tell you:

‘I have not gone from you. I have merely slipped onto different level of life and that is very much like going into another room. The world of spirit is not some place else; it is not ‘up there’, but an integral part of your present environment, the material world. Although I no longer dwell on that plane, I am still myself and you are you; we always shall be. We are eternal beings who cannot die and whatever we have ever been to each other, we still are. The love between us does not need to die through my departure. The great wisdom of the Divine has decreed that, on the contrary, through the experience of death human love should grow stronger and deeper – if two souls so wish. 

‘That’s why I ask you to call me by my old familiar names, let them be the well-known words they always were and say them without effort. Speak to me the easy way you used to do and let there be no difference in the sound of your voice. Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow. Enjoy the jokes that made us laugh and express your amusement the way we always did together. Play with me and smile at me. Think of me and pray for me in the manner you always did. Never doubt for a moment that I can hear you, that I feel your love, and that I shall always be with you, wherever you are.

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On the inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was, and between you and me life can continue to be everything it has meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if that is what you want. And if you still yearn for me, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible before, when we both still dwelled in physicality.

‘You can find me and be with me, whenever you want to, because I shall be alive in your heart, for as long as you want me to be there. In the corners of your mind I am always waiting for your call. I shall never be further away from you than a thought and you can get in touch with me whenever you want. It’s as simple as that. I shall always listen to you when you need me and when you call me, I will come to help and guide you. In spite of all that, never forget that you and I now each have different lessons to attend to – you in the material world, and I in the world of light.

‘Therefore, let us also give each other the necessary space and time, so that when we do meet we can come closer to each other than we ever did before, to share precious moments – the way we used to do. All life rests safely in God’s loving hands and all is well. God and the Angels are constantly with you and with me. Nothing has changed, I forever will be I and you in all Eternity shall remain you.’

The essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 8.2.2016 tells us more about what happens during such communications: ‘Whenever you are seeking contact with your loved ones in the world of spirit, you may receive very little material evidence of their presence, if any. Even though there may be practically nothing that could be written down and presented as proof, when you sit in communion with them you may discover that there is a flow of love that passes between your hearts. 

‘By a touch, a scent or certain words and phrases, a line from a song or a poem that come to your mind you know intuitively that you are in touch with the spirit of your loved one. Sometimes in absolute silence an action or an atmosphere is created that reveals their presence to you. This is because communications of this nature are taking place on the highest spiritual plane the other soul has been capable of reaching during their most recent lifetime on the Earth plane.’

 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Message Of Love


* 
A flake of snow in flurry thro’ the air
Had landed like a kiss upon my cheek,
A secret message, just for me to share.
To take to heart but never dare to speak
About or presuppose to other eyes
Your open feelings – distant though they are.
And so, upon your lips, my own surprise,
A flake of snow returned from me afar.

Mark R. Slaughter 

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Universal Guidance From The Environment*

*Ask The Beasts And They Shall Teach You*

‘For you shall be in league with the stones of the field;
And the wild beasts shall surrender [their wisdom] to you.’
Job 5:23

‘But ask now the beasts and they shall teach you;
And the fowls of the air and they shall tell you;
Or speak to the Earth and it shall teach you;
And the fishes of the sea shall declare to you.’
Job 12: 7-8
​ 
The world around us is an outer manifestation of the inner life of our race, individually and collectively. It acts like a mirror that constantly reflects its state back to us. Subtly and in many different ways, the Universe has always been trying to guide us and teach us by showing us better ways of living harmoniously with each other and our world. Martin Luther, the Father of the Reformation in Germany who, for the first time in its history, made the Bible accessible to lay people by translating it into German, observed: ‘Study the animal world and you will understand human behaviour much better.’ The same applies to all other parts of the world around us. Much new understanding can be found through observing the environment and intuitively interpreting what kind of messages it may contain.

Take for example the trees and observe how their branches reach ever higher upwards into the sky and their roots work their way deeper and deeper into the Earth, in search of nourishment and water. They are doing so with such force that they are capable of growing through and breaking up stones. Our developing inner roots can and need to do the same. Like the trees, we are bridges between Heaven and Earth and are in this life to behave like them, the way Richard St. Barbe Baker describes in his book ‘Green Glory’: ‘The Earth itself is a child of the Sun and its tree children are ever striving to get nearer their distant father.’ 

For a very long time the Bible has been trying to draw our attention to the fact that, if we but open our inner eyes and ears and pay attention to our environment, God’s human children of the Earth can receive guidance and participate in her great wisdom. Becoming aware of our oneness with all life, we realise that we are indeed in league with the stones of the field and that, when we approach the wild beasts with love in our hearts, they eventually are willing to not to exactly surrender to us, but to tolerate us and live in harmony with us. Through watching them much can be learnt about the loving care and wisdom of the Goddess, the Great Mother of all life and the feminine wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity. With the help of the animals we can find a better perception of how life works on all its levels. By taking a closer look at the animal kingdom and letting the behaviour of the beasts speak to us it is possible to become more familiar with the drives and motivations of our own inner self. 

The flying creatures mean to teach us about the human spirit. Like them, we have the ability to fly. Yet, this doesn’t happen effortlessly. It is a learning curve like any other with all its inherent trials and errors. Watch any young bird family. You don’t have to look for anything exotic. A family of house sparrows will serve our purpose perfectly. Observe how difficult it is for the young ones to take to their wings and to go in search of nourishment. But, when they finally take off and soar through the air, they remind us that our spirit can fly, too, and that in truth it is as free as they are, in fact more so! 

The fishes of the sea are a symbolism for the creative ideas that are floating in great abundance in the vast ocean of life. When one pays attention to them they are only too willing to declare themselves to us and help us gain a better understanding of our soul’s existence in the vast ocean of love and life. Watching the behaviour of the beasts demonstrates that what they have within is also in us, because many of our habits are like theirs. We all stand to gain from paying attention to the beliefs of the Earth and Nature attuned traditions of the Native Americans and the way they have always echoed and been in harmony with the Ancient Teachings that have come down the ages to our world. 

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Animal Teachers*
​ 
Since time immemorial animals have been humankind’s spiritual companions. The earliest indications of the significance of the human-animal relationship can be found in the twenty thousand year old cave wall paintings of the Cro-Magnon people. In many if not in most cultures, animals have served a variety of spiritual functions. They have been linked with supernatural forces, acting as guardians and shamans and appearing in images of our true home, the world of spirit. They have even been worshipped as agents of Gods and Goddesses sent to our world by the Highest. Many ancient creation myths depict God with a dog. Although these stories do not explain the existence of the dog, the primeval people revealed their intense attachment to their animal companions through the belief that dogs existed from the beginning, like God.

That animals touch us in a deep inner place is by no means a new discovery. It is a phenomenon that pervades the history of all human-animal connections. Somehow we have always felt that we could benefit spiritually from our relationships with animals, because they offer us something fundamental and that is an unspoilt sense of the joy and wonder of creation. Witnessing how animals feel much more intensely and purely than we are capable of doing, we may yearn to express ourselves with their abandon and integrity. 

Animals reveal to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in ourselves, but nonetheless form the core of our true inner self. The structure and organisation of their societies, as well as their behaviour patterns can tell us a great deal about the instinctive reactions of our lower earthly animal nature. It is possible to sense through our relationships with animals how we can recover that which is true within us. Through this a better understanding of the spiritual direction of our own life can be found. Most importantly, animals teach us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving itself is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates out and encompasses an ever larger circle of others. 

Animals share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite us to do the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our contact with them we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our individuality and the notion that human beings are all different from each other. They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected between the mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover new frontiers of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak to us in human languages, they can and do communicate with us in ways that do not require words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and can get in the way of understanding.

To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I believe that the evolutionary level of any person and nation, as well as of our whole world, reveals itself in the way we treat our animals, not merely those we keep as beloved pets, like cats, dogs and horses, but all of them – loving them sufficiently to refuse eating them.

Recommended Viewing:
‘Mother Polar Bear And Cubs’​ 
When one considers the size, power and might of this beautiful creature, isn’t it all the more astonishing with what patience and tenderness, love and kindness she takes care of her offspring? A mother bear is at all times prepared to defend them, if need be with her own life. Could there be a finer manifestation and worthier demonstration of the meaning of love anywhere?

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> *Animal Teachers*
> ​
> Since time immemorial animals have been humankind’s spiritual companions. The earliest indications of the significance of the human-animal relationship can be found in the twenty thousand year old cave wall paintings of the Cro-Magnon people. In many if not in most cultures, animals have served a variety of spiritual functions. They have been linked with supernatural forces, acting as guardians and shamans and appearing in images of our true home, the world of spirit. They have even been worshipped as agents of Gods and Goddesses sent to our world by the Highest. Many ancient creation myths depict God with a dog. Although these stories do not explain the existence of the dog, the primeval people revealed their intense attachment to their animal companions through the belief that dogs existed from the beginning, like God.
> 
> That animals touch us in a deep inner place is by no means a new discovery. It is a phenomenon that pervades the history of all human-animal connections. Somehow we have always felt that we could benefit spiritually from our relationships with animals, because they offer us something fundamental and that is an unspoilt sense of the joy and wonder of creation. Witnessing how animals feel much more intensely and purely than we are capable of doing, we may yearn to express ourselves with their abandon and integrity.
> 
> Animals reveal to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in ourselves, but nonetheless form the core of our true inner self. The structure and organisation of their societies, as well as their behaviour patterns can tell us a great deal about the instinctive reactions of our lower earthly animal nature. It is possible to sense through our relationships with animals how we can recover that which is true within us. Through this a better understanding of the spiritual direction of our own life can be found. Most importantly, animals teach us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving itself is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates out and encompasses an ever larger circle of others.
> 
> Animals share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite us to do the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our contact with them we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our individuality and the notion that human beings are all different from each other. They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected between the mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover new frontiers of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak to us in human languages, they can and do communicate with us in ways that do not require words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and can get in the way of understanding.
> 
> To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I believe that the evolutionary level of any person and nation, as well as of our whole world, reveals itself in the way we treat our animals, not merely those we keep as beloved pets, like cats, dogs and horses, but all of them – loving them sufficiently to refuse eating them.
> 
> Recommended Viewing:
> ‘Mother Polar Bear And Cubs’​
> When one considers the size, power and might of this beautiful creature, isn’t it all the more astonishing with what patience and tenderness, love and kindness she takes care of her offspring? A mother bear is at all times prepared to defend them, if need be with her own life. Could there be a finer manifestation and worthier demonstration of the meaning of love anywhere?
> 
> From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
> 
> * * *
> ​



this resonates with me and I get the whole concept..hope some more will by reading this...


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> this resonates with me and I get the whole concept..hope some more will by reading this...



Thank you for your feedback. I am glad to hear that this article is speaking to you. Please share it with as many people as possible.


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I am glad to hear that this article is speaking to you. Please share it with as many people as possible.



can't do man..i share the odd thing with another forum but as for my external world I share nothing I write on here..read a poem of firemajics out in a poetry night and sent a comp piece of..other than that nothing...


----------



## Aquarius

Well, I didn't think of sharing some of YOUR writings, but the article of today's posting on this thread, i.e. some of mine.


----------



## Aquarius

*Proof Of The Presence Of Spirit Guides*
​ 
You may remember receiving last Tuesday’s posting of ‘Death Where Is Thy Sting?’. It contained the essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought of 8[SUP]th[/SUP] February 2016 that told us more about what happens when we try to communicate with our loved ones in the world of light. To refresh your memory, here it is once more:

‘Whenever you are seeking contact with your loved ones in the world of spirit, you may receive very little material evidence of their presence, if any. Even though there may be practically nothing that could be written down and presented as proof, when you sit in communion with them you may discover that there is a flow of love that passes between your hearts. 

‘By a touch, a scent or certain words and phrases, a line from a song or a poem that come to your mind you know intuitively that you are in touch with the spirit of your loved one. Sometimes in absolute silence an action or an atmosphere is created that reveals their presence to you. This is because communications of this nature are taking place on the highest spiritual plane the other soul has been capable of reaching during their most recent lifetime on the Earth plane.’

Feedback received from a friend of mine in response to my posting of what I perceived to be the essence of a White Eagle teaching: ‘After completing a meditation in which I communicated with a friend of mine who committed suicide eighteen months ago, I logged on, and read your post that had been posted three hours ago! And the words you are using were more or less exactly what happened in my meditation, leaving me with comforting but also bereft feelings.’ P.T. Twenty-four hours later he reported that he could feel a strong presence of her around him. 

To me, the whole incident is evidence of the following: 1) Our loved ones are really where they are said to be: in the world of light. 2) It’s the guiding and protecting hands of the unseen that connects us with them. 3) Whether someone believes in them or not, they are there. 4) Last but not least it is proof for me that the wise ones in charge of us in the world of light are communicating with our world through me. And that confirms the authenticity of the work I am carrying out on their behalf. The original White Eagle teaching must have been very old, because the transmissions of this group of guides through Grace Cooke, the medium they used, stopped some decades ago. They clearly have chosen me to bring further understanding to us and our world. In all humility I kneel before them and thank them for all the help they are giving to each one of us individually and our whole world. 

My friend very much doubts that Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light really exist. He does not like the idea that humankind should have some kind of Overlords. That’s what the wise ones on the other side of the veil of consciousness most certainly are not. They are our older siblings in the great family of life, who love us and want to help us, their younger siblings. I received their White Eagle teaching by e-mail Monday about lunchtime. I found it so good and valuable that I dealt with it immediately by re-interpreting it. Yet, for some reason, not consciously known to me, I held the posting of it back until the next day.  

Now, if the whole of that incident doesn’t prove the presence of the guiding and protecting hands of those in charge of us and our world, please tell me what does? They surely were the ones who prompted my friend to meditate and me to post, as and when both of us did these things – independent of each other and without having any idea of what the other one was doing. What more proof could anyone want of their presence? 

Contrary to what White Eagle taught through Grace Cooke, our friends and helpers are neither men nor women, brothers or sisters. In the world of light on the inner level of life we are once more aware of our true nature as spirit and soul. We are whole again, i.e. the masculine and feminine aspects of our being are consciously working together as one, unlike the way we are in earthly life when these two are all too often at loggerheads with each other. The original W.E. version that they are brothers and sisters was given because at that time too many of us would have been unable to grasp the concept of androgyny. 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On Trust*
​ 
‘God’s plan is perfect. Why then do you allow yourself to become so anxious and worried? Nothing happens by chance, everything is ordered by Divine law. When one ‘sins’ or rather breaks spiritual law, the result is always put to good use by the Divine laws. This is how God and the Angels are constantly repairing and healing individual souls and those of the nations. And though it may seem to you that certain things happen perchance, in fact everything works together according to the Divine will. Always remember this and when you have done your best with the material that is available to you, surrender the rest to the Divine love and perfect law.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now



* 
​For far too long the fog and mists of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence have been clouding humankind’s vision and understanding. The spiritual wisdom and knowledge that is flowing ever more powerfully directly from the Highest levels of life into the consciousness of our world are clearing them away. And an ever more beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for our hearts and souls to rejoice and sing:


I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘I Can See Clearly Now’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Time


*
​ Refuse to think of time in the earthly sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy. Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth it is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are merely ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist you with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your earthly sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to worry about tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and every new one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for those who are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself. If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join them.

Because on the inner level of life all is one, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking patterns, everybody else changes with them. If you are familiar with spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are all changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of Earth life can be very frightening.

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it has first happened on the inner level of life. As a result, each time one of you consciously changes their inner perception and attitude towards life, your whole world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active interest in what surrounds you. Your intelligence is part of and one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s hearts and souls, and the small still flame of spiritual understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in Me, your Creator, and the goodness of the life I have prepared for each one of you. 

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to become a lightbringer and healer, who in the fullness of time can be used as a channel through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with Me and experience the elation of acting as a true child of Mine by assisting others to become aware that they also are the daughters and sons of My eternal spirit. In the name of love I ask this of each one of you. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Impossible Dream
*
 To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest.
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

Recommended Viewing: 
Impossible Dream’
​ 
There is no such thing as a dream that in the fullness of time cannot become a reality in earthly life. For us as God’s children of the Earth truly nothing is impossible or out of our reach, if we but ask for it and are willing to work and try hard enough. Our potential is practically unlimited and whatever our hearts truly desire, the Universe has always given us – for better or for worse, so that we may learn from the results of our requests. As a result of this, whether we like it or not, the world we presently are taking part in and whose state we have to endure is the result of our desires of former lifetimes. Therefore, if we long for a world that is at peace, where ignorance and fear, trouble and strife, suffering and pain, hunger and starvation are no longer known and even death has been overcome, that’s what in due course God and the Angels will help us to create.

Wise ones, i.e. sufficiently evolved earthlings, who know about such things, reach out for the help of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. We are in this life to learn how to tune the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds into the intelligence of Its Universal mind and ask for whatever support we may need in any enterprise and especially when it comes to creating the new world of our dreams. Meanwhile, there is nothing for it but to keep on keeping on with our efforts, safe in the knowledge that in due course our dream will become a reality on the Earth. May the light of the Christ Star always be with you, shine upon you and fill your whole being with new hope, faith and trust that we and our world rest safely in the loving hands of the Highest.

You may have noticed that I am the kind of Stargazer who for many years has been occupied not with fortunetelling but with gazing into the wisdom and truth of the Highest Star and bringing it down to Earth, so it can be shared with those who are ready to receive it. I have never been interested in speculations and prophecies about the Stars or anything else. My only interest is looking for and finding the truth that with our entry into the Aquarian Ages is flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. Following false beliefs and superstitions, prejudices and predictions, endless speculations and prophecies, the wilder and more outrageous the better have been an essential teaching tool of the Piscean Age. All of these things together have been busily shovelling away at humankind’s pit of destruction and despair. Having left the Age of Pisces behind and the bottom of this pit reached, many are growing tired of speculations and prophecies. I could not agree more: nothing but the truth is good enough for us now.

To this day it is sad but true that the wilder and more way out a prophecy is, the more readily and eagerly it is swallowed by the masses. This is not surprising because astrologically the mass of people is under the influence of Cancer, the cardinal Water sign. It represents the soul of the people and like the soulful individuals born into this sign, the mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive and pliable, highly psychic and easily impressed and swayed by just about anything. Like Cancerians, in times of crises like the present one, when there is increased vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings floating around in the mass consciousness, we benefit greatly from making an effort to think positively and to carefully protect ourselves psychically. 

Gullibility and deception of the self and others, cheating and lying are among the most negative characteristics of Pisces. They have been among the main banes of the Piscean Age. Pisces is the other-worldly dreamer who enjoys making up tales. Less evolved souls born into this sign in the end may be unable to distinguish reality from imagination and truth from lie, so much so that eventually they believe the flights of their fantasy  are true. These character traits are waiting to be shed and left behind for good by all of us, individually and collectively. The time has come when it’s necessary to make a conscious choice to conduct our lives with honesty, loyalty and integrity for the task, of whatever nature it may be, that has been entrusted into our care by the Highest. Our hearts and souls need to be filled with longing and yearning for a more peaceful world and an insatiable hunger and thirst for truth, accompanied by a willingness to do whatever it takes to find it. 

Life provided me with the finest coach for teaching me the value of truth and honesty anyone could wish for in the form of my eldest sister, a Sun Pisces. She was a died in the wool liar. As far back as I can remember I hated being deceived so much that ever since then I have endeavoured to live with integrity, honestly and truthfully. Looking back from where I am now I can see that this was the best possible preparation for the task I am carrying out with my writings. 

There are two streams of thought in the consciousness of our world, a positive and a negative one. Everything that happens feeds into one or the other. As every bit of negative thinking and behaviour is part of and feeds into the negative stream, with the passing of time this has rendered it increasingly damaging and destructive. False beliefs and prejudices with the passing of time have been dragging us and our world ever deeper into a mire of deception. It was filled with the oppression of God’s truth and the persecutions, warmongering and a general distrust and fear of life as a result of it. But now at last the time is right for leaving the negative aspects of life behind, for consciously focussing our attention on the Highest forces of life and tuning our earthly minds into theirs.

This is where freedom of choice enters the picture. Do you personally – never mind what those around you are thinking and how they are perceiving the matter – wish for the negative and destructive ways of the past to continue or would you prefer that our world moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life? The future of our world lies in the hands of simple folks like you and me. The more of us together move in the same direction, the more we as a race grow into an increasingly powerful force. An unknown author said: ‘Many small people, in many small places, doing many small things can alter the face of our world.’ This is very true and the seemingly impossible dream of a peaceful world will in due course become a reality, for the simple reason that God and the Angels will be working with us and helping us to bring it into being.

First in line of the deceptions of the Piscean Age is the notion that the story of the life of Jesus should be taken literally, that it represents an account of historical events that actually took place, and that the young and powerful hero of this tale once really walked in our midst. When one considers the many esoteric meanings that had to be hidden behind the legend’s surface words, one cannot help admiring it as one of the finest examples of storytelling ever. The skill and imagination with which they have been tucked away, the ingenuity with which the manifold initiations all God’s children of the Earth eventually have to undergo were woven into the rich tapestry of this tale, allows us glimpses into the inspiration and guiding hand of the Highest planes of life, the Christ Circle, behind this magnificent opus. 

The wealth of wisdom and truth that hides behind the parables and fables of the Jesus story, the metaphors and symbolisms that were deftly woven into its rich tapestry have their origin in the older traditions and civilizations of earthly life. The most recent of them was the Egyptian one. The skilful way these things were taken over and presented in the form of a completely new story reveal the loving hands of a true Master, whose name was not Jesus, but the Master at the head of the Angels and Master serving the Spirit of the Universal Christ.

Declaring that every word of the Jesus story is infallibly true reminds me of  Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945, a German politician and Minister for Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. To my mind, nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age better than the following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

Having been born on the 29[SUP]th[/SUP] October, Goebbels during that particular lifetime was a double Scorpio. All those born on the twenty-ninth day of any month are under the rulership of this sign. The life’s work and ‘achievement’ of Goebbels as an incarnation of evil presents us with one of the finest descriptions of the lowest evolutionary stage of Scorpio’s development, the scorpion with its lust for stinging, hurting and creating mischief for people. The scorpion is an animal in the order Scorpiones, under the class Arachnida, which makes them a distant cousin of spiders. During lifetimes in this sign it is potentially possible for human souls to reach three different levels of consciousness, each one of which carries its own symbolism. 

Recommended Reading:
‘The Sun In Scorpio’

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Only Reliable Oracle

Updated Version*
​ 
The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age people all over our world, the more people are receiving their guidance from the higher and highest planes of life through spiritual writings of many different kinds. No longer is it just a handful of us here and there, in one church or another in different parts of our planet, who are receiving the blessing of a fresh comprehension of the Great Mother’s sacred wisdom and truth. As part of the natural renewal process of the spiritual evolution of our world, the holy breath is descending and permeating ever more lives everywhere. Training ourselves to become still in mind and body is the best way of opening our consciousness and developing the ability of getting in touch with realms that up until recently had to remain invisible to earthly eyes. Only in this state of meditation, when we have found the stillness and silence, can and does the Highest come to us.

For those who hold a sincere and earnest desire for finding truth and unravelling the inner mysteries of life, it is necessary to reflect deeply on the simple happenings of their daily lives. When looking for God’s wisdom and truth it is best to start here and with our own hearts. It is in the communications with all our fellow creatures and by observing nature that we shall find what we are seeking. This happens in many simple ways. For example, we could be walking along a road or suddenly find ourselves standing before a door and sense that something is drawing us to do these things to find what we have been looking for.

It could be that one day a certain book is drawn to our attention. A friend may lend it to us or we see it in a shop window or hear about it in some other way, but somehow we feel that this publication has to tell us something of importance. When you read it, you know that your inner guidance was right. On other occasions go within and ask your Highest Self a question and then start looking out for the answer, which may come to you in many different ways. It could be a comment someone makes on the radio, on TV or in the movies. It’s like a light has suddenly been switched on and you sense, feel and know beyond any doubt: ‘This is what I wanted to know!’ Things of this nature are signposts from the spirit world. 

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light work in mysterious ways. Wise ones pay attention to such signals because they are aware that when they come something of value is waiting to be found by them. They know that this is always the case when they look for true answers and explanations in the right way and the right place. That’s why wise ones are alert at all times and ever on the lookout, not so much for the things of the physical world but for those of the spirit and God that form the background of our earthly existence. Open and attentive to feeling the touch of the Angels at their side, such awakened ones listen to the voice of the Master which they can hear, even when they are part of a crowd. Whenever they succeed to keep away from the disturbances of the material world, they have no difficulties hearing what is known as the still small voice of the wise one, the living God within.

In my view, the only safe way of discerning truth from untruth and whatever is right or wrong for us in any given moment, can be found by paying attention to this authority. That, to me, is the only truly reliable oracle in the whole of Creation. This aspect of our nature has always been there for every one of us. But it has to wait patiently for a very long time, until our small earthly self finally becomes aware that we possess an extremely active and valuable inner life that can guide and protect us through all the ups and downs of our present existence. This inner life can be accessed and entered, though not without permission. And when we finally learn to knock at its door, we find to our amazement that sound advice and great wisdom is freely available whenever it is required. This is the meaning of the Bible’s St. Matthew 7:7-8 ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to you. For whoever asks, receives and he who seeks, finds and to them who knock, the door is opened.’ 

As soon as we have reached a sufficient degree of spiritual maturity, we find it no longer hard to accept that everything that exists on the physical plane of life is there to help us grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves and that the purpose and meaning of our being is evolution. Wise ones who have gained access to their inner guidance no longer feel like looking for answers to their questions from the prophecies of the soothsayers of our world. Now they know that the inner teacher is the only one who really knows everything and has the answers to all the questions any one of us in earthly life may ever care to ask. This aspect of humankind’s nature is waiting to eventually come fully alive in each and every one of us. Long before someone becomes aware of its presence, their Highest or God Self in the form of the small still voice of conscience tries to provide us with feedback on the events of our lives. It does this by giving us signals and messages, not only from the world of our innermost feelings but also from the environment. Wise ones never ignore this voice. At all times they pay attention and listen respectfully when it tells them right from wrong, and a truth from a lie.

As Martin Luther King, a wise Sun Capricorn, said: ‘The time is always right to do what is right.’ And to do what is right is what our inner guidance reliably tells us to do. We ignore its guidance to our detriment. If it says: ‘This feels right and that feels wrong,’ we do well to act accordingly. Predicting the future and fortunetelling has never felt right for me. I am not interested in it and I would not dream of using astrology for this purpose. Many are doing that already and I am more than happy to let them get on with it. I would rather concentrate on learning to trust that our future and that of our world rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels, whilst encouraging others to do the same for themselves. 

As we know by now, each one of us is specially gifted in some ways. Throughout this lifetime, reaching as far back as I can into my memories, the gift of writing has been with me. It has played a vital part in the development of my intuition. Book-learning and acquiring knowledge through merely reading things and repeating them parrot-fashion never did much for me. All along life itself has been and still is my teacher and as time went by, I developed ever more into a gleaner and gatherer, as you may have noticed from all parts of my work. 

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Thought** – The Most Powerful Force Of All*
​ 
It is true that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, but do you know why? The creative idea required to set any act of creation in motion is the masculine power aspect of the Great Architect of life, which belongs to the abstract world of intellect. Astrologically this is represented by the elements Fire, creativity, and Air, intellect. Through the feminine elements of Earth and Water, God creates and destroys whole worlds at will, by the sheer power of thought. Created in the image of God, the same truly awesome force is also part of us. Because in God all is one and there is no separation between anything, our small earthly minds are a part of the intelligence of the Universe, God’s great mind. 

Would you agree that we urgently need some help to teach us the control of such forces and how to use them wisely? That is why Saturn, the planet of Karma, is such a vital and invaluable part of the great picture of life, especially at the present time. Saturn is a symbolism for the stern and undeviating celestial schoolmaster who requires that every soul must eventually achieve control over its lower nature and complete mastery of all aspects of its being. This sounds daunting but we are not alone in this, God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to help each one of us fulfil these requirements. Saturn is the great accountant of life whose ledgers are perfect and justice is wielded accordingly, under the supervision of the Lords of Karma. For this purpose the Universe keeps on the etheric level of life what is known as the Akashic Records. 

This is the place where, throughout the ages, each soul’s every thought, word and deed on its evolutionary pathway is noted at any given moment. Because we are responsible for each one of them, they are recorded and leave a mark behind in the great book of life, similar to having been written in indelible ink. These files can be likened to a vast library and a bookkeeping system that, like any other, consists of a credit and a debit ledger. Yet, unlike on the Earth plane, none of the entries in the Universe’s system can ever be wiped out. It is just that the ones on the debit side can and must eventually be redeemed and balanced by our good deeds on the credit side. This continues until perfect balance has been achieved and no more difficult Karma is created by us. And that indeed is the only way every soul, through its own efforts, can and must eventually release itself from the wheel of rebirth into Earth life and its Karma. 

The Akashic Records are shown to us on ‘judgement day’, i.e. when we are back in the world of spirit and stand before ourselves. Stripped of everything that mattered to us on the Earth plane and guided by the wise ones in charge of us, we ourselves then assess our performance of all lifetimes up to the most recent one. Together with the wise ones we then discuss and finally decide the experiences we shall require to ensure our future soul growth and to satisfy the requirements of the law of Karma. Can you now see why it is of the utmost importance that we learn self-mastery and especially the control of our thought processes?

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Akashic Records*
​ 
Some things of great importance happen in connection with the Akashic Records at the time of our departure from this plane of life. As those we leave behind can benefit from knowing them, I am including them here. When we move into the world of spirit, it is essential that they make an effort at taking charge of their emotions. Should anyone who notices this call you hard or callous, let them. They do not understand, but you know better.  Whenever your feelings are in danger of giving way to grief and hysteria, remind yourself that for a while your loved one needs to be left in peace and as undisturbed as possible, because they are passing through a highly critical time. It is helpful to know that unrestrained grief has a bad effect on the newly arrived soul in the world of spirit, and that you are controlling your emotions for them and out of love for them. 

When the soul is allowed to pass through the portal of its physical death into our other world, accompanied by love, light and trust that God and the Angels are taking good care of our loved one, we do our share of helping not only its new life in the beyond, but also when its time for returning to the Earth plane has come. At each moment of departure from our present existence, every soul passes through some vital experiences during its re-entry into the world of light. Over-intense grieving by those left behind can rob it of the right perception for this part of its journey.  

Almost immediately the soul is released from its physical body, but before its vision of the other world opens, it sees pictures of a chain of events from its past life. If the soul is receptive and undisturbed, they can bestow upon it a great power and strength for its future life in the spheres it now finds itself in. If we are to make wise decisions with regard to our future lifetimes, which eventually have to be made by all of us, it is essential that during the time of our departure we should be as undisturbed as possible. 

When the distress of our loved ones does not get in the way of our perception of the pictures that are shown to us, we more easily absorb the memories, emotions and feelings they awake. This is important because during these precious moments, we encounter the souls of those we have hurt and wounded, and any pain we have inflicted upon them is actually felt by us. The law of Karma sees to it that as we sow, so we shall reap, and that any pain we once caused others must eventually also be experienced by us. 

What a long time it has taken, until it is finally possible to grasp the message contained in Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ A yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. The Cosmic laws will be with us forever and until every last shred of the Karma we once created for ourselves in our ignorance of these laws, has been redeemed by us, we cannot release ourselves from the chains and shackles that tie us to life on the Earth plane.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing The Relationship With Ourselves And God*

*Searching For Peace*

Deep inside me there is something,
Hiding but calling and ever abiding.
It unfurls a deep grief in my breast
And will not let me rest.

Could it be a longing for a different place,
Maybe for disappearing without trace?
Searching blindly, I continue my quest
To heal this pain in my chest.

Having explored some of the dark aspects of life,
I feel like a freak who is caught in a trap
I race forwards and yet peer back
At the mistakes I once made,
And the wages of my sins waiting to be paid. 

There just has to be more to this life
Than the drawing of a card 
And the rolling of a dice.
I’m reaching for a higher realm of understanding,
Something to give my life a purpose that’s more demanding.

It’s an inner war I’m fighting,
Which I’m sure I can win.
And so I keep trying again and again.
But still I act like a freak who’s caught in a fiendish trap,
Running scared and yet without stopping to look back.

What sacrifices am I willing to make to find peace?
If it’s my life, o Universe, it’s yours to take.
I willingly pay what you are demanding
To gain Your forgiveness and understanding.

The wages of sin are I am paying now 
Are worse to endure than death.
And I would give my dying breath
To let go of my inner demons,
So my soul rests and finds peace

* * *

*The Great Mother’s Response*
​ 
Beloved child of the Earth, you are dear and precious to My heart much more than you will ever be able to understand. The seafaring folks’ of your world are giving you a demonstration of the behaviour of all human souls during their lifetimes in earthly life. Whenever they are at home with their mother and other loved ones, they are only happy and content for a short while. It does not take long until they once more begin to yearn and pine for sailing the seven seas of your world. Each one of you is a sailor on the great ocean of life. You and your earthly character are the boat and destiny that has been given to each one of you. And you alone are responsible for commanding and steering it back home to Me. 

One of these days you will be back home in the world of spirit, with the Angels and Me, and other human souls you have come to love during your many earthly adventuring and exploring sojourns. Although you love it there, it will not take long until you become restless and long for more consciousness expanding experiences that help you to grow in wisdom and understanding of yourself, the world around you and life in general.

Now that you have reached quite an advanced evolutionary level, refuse to look at yourself as some kind of a freak, even though at times you had to take the boat of your life through some of the most loathsome whirlpools of earthly experiences. None of them have made you a freak, My dearest child. You did nothing worse than studying in the school of Earth life and everything you ever did took place because you were attending the lessons that are prescribed by the curriculum of this institution for every one of its pupils. 

When you look back and recognise that you did not like some of your lessons, that to Me is a sign that you have not been wasting your time. You have made progress on the evolutionary spiral of life only because the happenings in your life made you grow in wisdom and understanding. Rejoice, for now you are ready to choose a different pathway that – if you so wish – will lead you forwards and upwards only, rather than moving down, down, down the way you did in the past. Your yearning for experiences of a higher and more elevated nature shows the Angels in charge of you and Me that all is well with you and your spiritual development.

Know that nothing on the Earth plane or anywhere else ever happens perchance or coincidence, the drawing of a card or the rolling of a dice. Everything is part of the great plan of life and the pathway through it for each one of you is mapped out, complete with the people and events that can help you at any given moment to take part in the lessons you are ready for. Your own energies draw them towards you and you always have the freedom to choose whether you wish to walk the upper or the lower road. 

Eventually for each one of you there comes the moment when you realise that the lower road is no longer right for you, because it fails to give you the satisfaction you had hoped to gain from it. And that is what’s happening to you and why you cannot shake off a nagging feeling that there must be more to life than what you have been experiencing in the past. You are right, there is. That’s why you are beginning to draw people into your orbit who are willing to share with you the higher things and understanding their own life’s experiences has taught them. 

Naturally, that is no coincidence either. In the school of life you are presently attending, whenever one of its pupils is ready for a more advanced lesson a teacher appears from somewhere, as if by magic. In Earth terms this is magic. It’s a sign that in the spiritual background the Angels and Master, your spirit guides, friends and helpers are watching, guiding and coaxing each one of you along the pathway of their earthly sojourns. Events of this nature reveal their presence and intervention. 

At all times they are willing to support and guide you, but they cannot do your learning for you. No-one can do that, except you. You yourself have to walk through the depths to which the desires of your lower earthly nature are capable of leading you. But eventually there comes the time when your Highest Self takes you by the hand and shows you how to leave the pull of the desires of your lower animal nature behind. Through the world of your feelings your God Self has always been guiding you. When you have reached a certain point in your development vague and uncertain feelings begin to disturb your peace of mind and you sense that the lower road is not worthy of you and the hopes, dreams and aspiration of humankind’s higher nature. The way you feel about yourself and the things that have been occupying you is your Highest Self coaxing you along, so that under your own steam you can gradually come to the conclusion that enough is enough. 

All along I am there with you. I am your Highest or God Self, the wise one within and when you are suffering, I suffer with you. Whether you are laughing or weeping I am sharing every experience with you. And I speak to you through the small, still voice of your conscience. At some stage in your spiritual development it begins to whisper to you and makes itself felt through an ever growing aversion against your adventuring of the past. When you start to listen to your feelings and respond to them by taking constructive actions to leave the darker aspects of life behind, you have reached a vital evolutionary turning point.

Your decision to start a new chapter in your life proves to the Angels in charge of you and Me that you are growing from spiritual infancy and adolescence into adulthood. Now you are ready to take charge of your earthly self’s character and that empowers you to positively and creatively influence your destiny of where and how you will be spending future lifetimes. But for the present you are moving ever closer to fulfilling your high and holy destiny as a true child of Mine, who through its behaviour and thinking patterns is doing its best to establish My kingdom on the Earth plane.

With the help of the knowledge you are now finding you can afford to look at you and your ways of the past not with loathing and disgust but with love and compassion for the suffering it has brought you. Enduring them have been the wages of sin and you have paid them already, many times over. Don’t keep on doing this over and over again. There is no point in it and there are no prizes for martyrdom. Rather than wallowing in self-pity, rejoice and celebrate for you have grown stronger and wiser. I am proud of you, My child. 

Your feelings of guilt and shame, unworthiness and uselessness, and that your life is lacking purpose and direction have been part the wages of sin you had to pay. Your feelings are important, they have purpose and meaning, the same as everything else that is in your life. Listen carefully to the whole gamut of them, as each one is a signal from your inner Highest Self, the wise one within, Me. Through the world of your feelings I was showing you that the manner in which you had been conducting yourself was no longer right for you. 

Because you had reached a sufficiently high degree of spiritual maturity, I was knocking at the door of your inner consciousness to call you back into the awareness of your true nature and your oneness with Me. I am glad that you finally set off in search of the missing parts of yourself. This quest is bringing you ever closer to me. 

You will have heard it said that love understands all and forgives all. You probably know by now through your own life’s experiences how true this is. When you love someone and they trespass against you in some way, if you make the effort to look into and understand their motivations and the lessons they are currently taking part in, you can do nothing but forgive that person. And because I understand the whole of our pathway throughout all lifetimes, from the beginning of each one to its end, and the suffering your soul has already endured, I find there is nothing to forgive. As a matter of fact, each one of you is forgiven before you set out on your first visits to the Earth plane. 

Because I love all of you totally and unconditionally and understand the trials and tribulations that are lying ahead and have to be gone through by each and every one of you, there really IS nothing to forgive. And because you now understand why everything you experienced was a necessary part of your earthly education, the time has come for you to look at yourself with compassion and love, and to forgive yourself. 

For a long time you have felt an ever increasing emptiness and a void within you. Whatever you tried to fill it, be it alcohol and drugs, money and material possessions, and endless pleasure-seeking, the barrenness would not go away. When you had tried all those things unsuccessfully, your soul with the help of your feelings was showing you that ultimately the only thing that can fill such inner voids is a conscious reunion with Me. Many of you are working on it now and I bless each one of you for the troubles you are taking upon you to bring this about.  Peace be with you, always.

Dedicated to Firemajic WF – with love.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Hellllo Aquarius... how are you? Todays lesson is very.. intriguing... I have NOT liked many of my "Life's Lessons".. as a matter of fact, some have been brutal... many were painful and most were mistakes that should have been avoided... but, as you say, there is a lesson to be learned... Onward to brighter and happier days... Thank you for sharing, have a sublime day...


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Julia, and the same to you. Maybe the time has come for learning to love yourself and the lessons your life has presented you with. You can be sure that each one of them served a higher purpose. I was hoping that yesterday's posting - specially written for and dedicated to you - would help you to accept and come to terms with them. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Aquarius... I missed the dedicated to me part, Thank you...Learning these life lessons is a long and painful process... accepting these personal truths about myself is... scary.. It is hard to look in the mirror and see how ugly I have become.... But addiction is a beast, and tough to beat.. Thank you for understanding...


----------



## Aquarius

You can do it, Julia. I know you can and my loving thoughts and prayers are going to be with you, all the way. 

Look again into the mirror and see that you are not ugly at all. You are a beloved child of the Universe, beautiful and very special. Through all your experiences you have grown in wisdom and understanding. There is saying where I come from that goes: 'Es sind die schlechtesten Fruechte nicht, an denen die Wespen nagen!' The wasps do not gnaw on the worst fruits! Indeed they don't. They choose the ripest and fruitiest because the are the sweetest and juiciest ones. 

God bless and take care.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Peace Prayer*

I wish you warmth – in a world that has grown cold.
I wish you joy – for all your days,
To soothe your own sorrow and that of others.
I wish you wonder and a growing awareness that
The Glory and the love of our Creator
Manifests in all beings, places and things.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
For they help to overcome our own fears and those of others.
I wish you silence,
In which to recognise the will of 
The Great Father/Mother of all life, our Creator,
Who loves us and is alive in each one of us,
And reveals Him/Herself in us and our lives.

I wish for peace in our world, within and without.
May it flow from God’s loving heart into ours
And from there into the farthest, 
Remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all life.
May God’s Wisdom and Truth be born in every heart,
The only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire, the ideas of the Highest,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
To help humankind’s most elevated hopes and aspirations,
Dreams and visions of a world at peace
Become a reality on the Earth plane at last. 
May God’s healing power, courage and strength
Wisdom and love flow into all human hearts and souls.

I wish for the renewal of hope and faith and trust in our world,
So that all together we may ascend to the heights of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we can all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.
With all my heart and all my soul and all my being,
I pray for peace, harmony, and healing
To come to our inner and outer world, and all worlds.

Although this is still a dream, I know in my heart of hearts
That one day these things will come to pass,
Through ordinary human beings like you and me.
And when God’s love finally dwells 
In every heart and soul, 
Anything can be achieved 
And all things will be possible.

Amen

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Beauty


*

​To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only grow and evolve on the Earth plane. 

The small earthly self of those who emerge with these qualities from their suffering has died on the cross of Earth life. The characteristics of their Christ nature are breaking through and their spirit and soul has been resurrected. Through their behaviour to the world around them it is taking to its spiritual wings and doing its share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth 

Physical beauty as often as not goes only skin-deep and with the passing of time it goes from us in any case. At the latest this happens when we leave our earthly existence behind. But any kind of inner beauty we have found by then is ours to keep forever and it was the wisdom of the Highest who decreed that this can only be done in earthly life. That’s the only thing we take with us into Eternity and when we do, it considerably eases our pathway through life during all subsequent earthly sojourns. 

 I know which kind of beauty I prefer. How about you?


​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Prayer


*
​ The Great Father/Mother of all life, who is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith. Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely? It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be: ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and understanding. As each one can do this only through their own experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves, willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe, at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible, positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace, where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other. When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ nature grows and expands. 

In the fullness of time each one of us will be able to lift ourselves and those around us above the vale of misery and tears of Earth life, with its safely boarded up horizons and its narrow field of vision. We are here to learn to fly on the wings of the spiritual wisdom and truth that is waiting to come to every heart and soul directly from the Source, through the intervention of everyone’s own inner guidance, the living God within. Each soul in its own right eventually reaches the point when we have been taught by our life’s experiences that every one of our true needs will always be met, without having to ask for anything. All we then want to do is to lift those around us and our whole world on the spiritual wings we have grown into the radiance of the Christ Star in the heartmind of God, to pray for forgiveness so that healing and peace may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but focussed and with our minds fully focussed on the one we are communicating with. When the Jesus story was given to our world we were not yet to know that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend and a symbolism for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo in the course of their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required. Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires. But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that everything must return to its source, including every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely, there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:



Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being still and making yourself comfortable. 
 
 


Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within, for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and show you how to proceed.  
 


Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship, whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that of our world.  
 


When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the necessary changes will soon appear in your life.  
 


Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words, you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the request will be changed into something that is helpful for the recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound on them.  
 


When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with it.  
 


The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in Heaven.’ 
 


Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision. 


 The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day many believe that he was a historical figure, who once walked in our midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the White Eagle book ‘The Still Voice’. This is an excellent little book that contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the Highest: ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source from which all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation and origin of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ Spirit in the form of the Christ Star. It is Greatest Light and the Highest Star of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who truly call. No request for Its help goes unanswered, because true prayers set up a vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts straight to the Source of their being. if you are seeking healing, the ministering Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who kneels before their Creator on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total surrender of your will to the will of God. While asking for the guidance and protection of Its realms, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is in Heaven. Thy will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in me.’ There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something good. It is God’s will is that the body of each one of His/Her children of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole with all parts integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that the beauty and splendour of Earth life can be fully enjoyed. 

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother, who is guiding you into this state of being.’

*All Of Life Is Flowingness*
And in this flowing, there is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up all personal struggle and ambition,
Knowing that all that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

So, I now let go,
And trust my Highest Self and the Universe,
To run my life for me
And to always show me the way.

Anon. 
​
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing*​​The following is the essence of an extract from ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those around you. It is generated by us, your friends and helpers in the world of light, who can – if you work in unselfish ways – transmit it through you. Any time you project light to other souls, they will receive it and respond to it. 

‘The healing power of God illuminates the soul and gradually permeates the suffering person’s physical body and outward life. This power should only be tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for unselfish purposes, you may in time be also able to heal your own body by cleansing it of the poisons that have built up in your system through wrong thinking, emotions and many other errors. In any case, you will in time be able to enlighten, help and strengthen any soul you come into contact with. No unselfish effort is ever wasted.

‘God’s will is that you love not only all people but everything that shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to constantly send out goodwill and  light to humankind and the whole of your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to work – for a long time unbeknown to all of you – on human minds and hearts. The years have speeded by and your race has passed the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey and the light that is Christ, the perfect son/daughter of God, the perfected son/daughter is awakening in ever more of you. 

‘When you overcome and leave behind the desires and urges of your lower animal self, you are creating space for your own Christ nature to awaken from its slumbers and begin to manifest itself in you and your life. This kind of growth is your birthright and everlasting progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin today, you will continue tomorrow. And when you return to the world of light at the end of each lifetime, you are going to continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless humankind the same way as we are doing, now.’
 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Good day Aquarius! Todays message is very beautiful... Thank you for sharing White Eagle's thoughts.. I hope your day is filled with peace and love..


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Firemajic. The same to you and please don't forget that it is also God's will that we should love and respect ourselves and our past, present and future. Everything that ever has been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher purpose. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Firemajic

hahaaa... wise words, Aquarius... sounds like something my mom tried to teach me.. Thank you.. Oh, please give the Wise One a hug for me and tell him I said "Hello"....


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you and yes, I will do that with pleasure. 

He will be delighted to hear from you. 

Take care and God bless. 

With love Cj and Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Prayer


*
Then a priestess said: ‘Speak to us of prayer!’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘You pray in your distress and in your need.
Would that you might pray also in the fullness of your 
Joy and your days of abundance.
What is prayer but the expansion of yourself into the living ethers?
And if you receive comfort through pouring your darkness 
And negativity into space, at least make an effort to create balance
By also sharing your delights and pleasures with the Universe.
Don’t forget to give thanks for all that Earth life itself,
Your kind and loving teacher,
Brings to you all the experiences that help 
To learn and grow ever more heaven-tall.

For as long as you are still asleep to your true nature,
You cannot help weeping and complaining
Rather than giving thanks and praise to your Creator.
So whenever your soul summons you to prayer,
Shed your tears and be comforted by God and the Angels 
Who bring you healing as soon as you draw closer to them.
Learnt to surrender all your troubles and woes 
To your Highest or God Self so that you,
The small earthly self, together with your spirit and soul, 
Will soon be smiling again.

When you go within to communicate with them,
In your prayers you are rising to meet in the ethers those 
Who, like you, are praying at that very moment 
And whom, save in those moments
Ob bliss you would otherwise 
Never be able to get in touch with. 
In the long course of your evolution and in the fullness of time, 
May each of your visits to your inner temple of the soul
Be for nothing but spiritual ecstasy 
And sweet communion with 
The Great Father/Mother of all Life
And the Angels. 
But take care that when you go there, 
You do not make demands on them.
Isn’t it enough that you are allowed to enter the temple 
And be there for a while,
To be recharged with God’s loving energies?

Nobody can teach you how to pray in words.
God does not listen to them, save when S/He 
Utters them through your lips. 
And because you must all learn from your own experiences,
Nobody can teach you the prayers of the oceans,
The forests and the mountains, 
Except those who were born of these places.
They know such prayers in their hearts.

And if you but listen in the stillness of the night,
You can hear their silent pleas:
‘Our God, who art our winged self. 
It is Thy will in us that willeth.
It is Thy desire in us that desireth.
It is Thy urge in us that turns our nights, which are Thine,
Into days, which are also Thine. 
We cannot ask Thee for aught, 
For Thou already knowest 
Everybody’s true needs before we are born.
Each spirit and soul is born of Thy desires
And Thou art our need.
In giving us more of Thyself,
Thou givest us all.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius   

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Prayer’ 
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Thought


*
​ I have no time for any kind of negativity and especially its havoc wreaking version which the financial world is regularly causing and for the way the mass media each time are exploiting and feasting on the suffering these disturbances of our world’s peace are creating. And I have even less time for the emanations of pessimism, which the mass media people are irresponsibly pumping into the collective consciousness of our world. It is important to become aware that every single one of our thoughts feeds into the consciousness of our whole world, which in turn is part of the great pool of consciousness of the whole of Creation. Because of the oneness of all life on its inner levels, we are likely to influence each other much more strongly than we think. Each soul is an integral part of the great pool and – unbeknown to many, to this day – each one of us is responsible for its wellbeing.

As far as the Jesus legend is concerned, I believe that it has always been intended by the higher powers to be used as a teaching and guide book, an educational tool. Through the symbolism of the crucifixion we are shown how every human spirit and soul, once it has become sufficiently evolved, is capable of withdrawing from and rising above even the worst kind of suffering of the physical plane of life. The earthly education for each one of us continues until we eventually reach the point when we are capable of freely and willingly reaching for the loving hands of our Highest Self and the Angels, to help us perceive our life and everything it contains in the right light. At all times they are standing by, ready to teach those who are waking up to their true nature and will now listen how to view all troublesome earthly situations from the perspective of the higher and highest realms of life.

I believe that it does not really matter whether or not someone believes in the value of the Christian teachings when they are taken literally. The way I understand the Jesus story is that as soon as a soul has become sufficiently evolved and has reached a degree of spiritual maturity, it can see for itself that the legend depicts the pathway all of us are eventually required to walk. When we walk in the Master’s footsteps and follow his example, we develop ever more of the highest character aspects, our Christ nature. Even if someone believes that the Jesus tale is based on historical facts and that every word of it is true and should be taken at face value, this do not release anyone from their duty of eventually bringing forth the characteristics of their own inherent Christ nature, which in them is probably still in seed form and slumbering. 

Like the Master before us, instead of allowing ourselves to be tortured and crucified by the events around us and the unpleasant deeds of our fellow travellers on the road of life, we are in this existence to learn how to conquer its difficulties and traumas by looking at life as dispassionately as possible. This alone enables us to recognise the traumatic events of our own life and our world for what they truly are and always have been. They represent tests and trials that reveal to God and the Angels the degree of spiritual maturity we – individually and collectively – have reached at any given time. In spite of the fact that these things are of vital significance for the evolution of our world and everything in it, each one of such happenings in the final analysis is but a passing phase. It is a lesson that simply cannot be avoided and has to be endured by us, for the simple reason that we should learn from it and grow in wisdom and understanding.

In our role of aspiring healers and light-workers the task before us is to hold fast to our inner knowledge that we and our world rest safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels, and that even the various crises on the financial markets are happening for wise reasons and for the highest good of all. Through them we and our world are taught some invaluable lessons. Each one of us is involved and we do well to pay attention. Let us not give in to grumbling and in this way adding to the ocean of negativity that already exists in our world and into which far too many are all too happily pouring ever more of the same. 

Because we understand the spiritual background and the purpose of such lessons, we need to feed nothing but kind and loving healing thoughts into the pool of human consciousness. We are here to show by our good example that we trust that God’s great plan of life is perfect and that – no matter what may still have to happen on the Earth plane – everything will work out for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy in the end and all will be well. This is made easier by focusing on the good, i.e. the learning that already has emerged from experiences of this nature and more will surely come to our world through anything that may yet have to be endured by us. For the growth of our Christ nature it is necessary to bring forth the best from within us. This we do when we concentrate on the good and desirable aspects of all earthly adventures, our own and also those of our whole world. At the present phase of its evolutionary development nothing else is good enough for wise ones who have awakened to their true nature.

The one great message the events in the financial world as well as elsewhere must be bringing home to even the most spiritually closed off souls on the Earth plane and that is: our whole world is one and we all influence each other. Wise ones are aware that we are all responsible for ourselves, each other and also our whole world. They are aware that the most powerful force in the whole of Creation is thinking and that thoughts are the most potent tools in the whole of Creation. We are the leaven in the bread of humankind and it is of the greatest importance that we learn how to use our thinking in positive and constructive ways. And that means refusing to tune into negativity of any kind. 

Yet, we are human and we cannot help that negative thoughts and feelings creep into our conscious awareness from time to time. Not to worry! We can uplift and transmute them into positive ones by reminding ourselves that negative and destructive thoughts are no longer worthy of us, for the simple reason that we now know better. In spite of all the work I have done on this, negative thoughts still come to me from time to time. Whenever they do, I project thoughts of understanding, love, forgiveness and compassion into the situation. I do this in the hope that this creates good Karma for myself and at the same time makes a contribution towards the healing and redemption of our whole world.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Positive Thinking*_
​ 
As we know by now, thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts of past lifetimes have created our present reality and are still colouring it, and today’s thinking is bringing our future realities into being. Negative thinking patterns can all too easily draw us into a downward spiral of negativity. Given time, they are capable of taking us ever deeper into the vortex of darkness and depression, until it has become impossible to see something pleasant in anyone or anything. 

This kind of thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is meant to be changed, by us. We may have brought it with us from previous lifetimes into this one with the intention of doing better this time round. Changing our thinking patterns is a life-changing and empowering experience. It puts us in charge of our character and our life and enables us to actively and positively influence the flow of our destiny. One of the almost immediate effects of positive thinking is that our life appears brighter to us and others find us more attractive. For their sake and our own, it’s well worth any small effort we make. Here are a few tips of how to go about it:

•           Start every day by reminding yourself that you are worthy of love and of all the good things life has to offer. Stand in front of a mirror and affirm to yourself things like: ‘I am a special and unique being of light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am being loved.’ ‘I am courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope’, and so on and so forth. Use your creative imagination to create sentences that feel right for you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does work. If you practise believing in yourself in this manner, the accompanying positive feelings eventually rise quite naturally from within.

•           However, if you encounter the resistance of your inner child self that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I frequently do – you might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a meditative frame of mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your vulnerable and inner child you are hugging, then try to enter into a dialogue with it. For example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do you know that you are a special and unique beloved child of the Universe and that you have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing to listen to and accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my child self is the truth, as I know it now, yet did not when I was a child. Again, be creative and experiment. Feel within what you need right now and set about finding what works for you. Having discovered a good method, do not forget to pass it on to others and please also get in touch with me and let me know. 

•           Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that of others. Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am fat’. A friend of mine told me how, when she wanted to lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself thinking: ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something sweet. However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’, there was no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed better posture.

•           Cut down on your contacts with negative thinkers. If you live with one, spend as little time as possible with them and look for the company of those with a positive approach to life.

•           If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate and annoy you, it helps to make a list of their good points before seeing them. Doing this makes meeting them more bearable and in due course may even become enjoyable.

•           As much as possible, avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of this world. ‘Oh, isn’t it all awful!’ and ‘Look what state our world is in!’ people are no longer appropriate company for you. They are in a negative mindset in which it is all to easy to get stuck. In your mind present them with a packet of whinger biscuits and then leave them to their own devices. As a budding healer and a wise one, you owe it to yourself to look for the company of likeminded folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit of effort and practice, you will soon be able to see that there is something good in everything and everybody, if you but open your inner eyes and look for it.

•           Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly, forgive them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do that?’ I hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and you will be able to recognise that they have been among your best teachers, because they are the ones who helped you most of all to become the one you are now. Through their behaviour they have shown and still are demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending your way. This, by the way, is a prime example of the art of positive thinking for you.

•           The more frequently we remind ourselves of our abilities and ambitions, the more likely we are to reach our goals. Therefore, make lists of them and think about all your achievements and of the good things that are coming your way. When something goes wrong, it is likely that negative feelings rise into our consciousness. This is the way we have been reacting for most of this lifetime, so we cannot help it, but we can choose how we respond to adversity. Take time to feel your anger, disappointment and/or sadness, but then resolve that you wish to learn from the experience. In this way something good can come out of anything that happens.

•           When you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look outside and spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Act like the healer you are and open your window wide. Take a few deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting you. Listen to the rain, enjoy the sound and know that with every drop of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving embrace is being cleansed, purified and healed. If it’s coming down heavily, give thanks all the same because you know that we and our world are in dire need of all the cleansing and healing the Universe is willing to send us. 

Remember that Its power is infinitely wiser than you and I are ever likely to be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way. Rest safely in the knowledge that there is a sound and wise reason for everything and remind yourself that those who look for the good will always find it and that in everything.

•           If you can spare the time, put on some weatherproof clothes and footwear. Take an umbrella and go for a walk, ideally where you can be with some trees. You will then be able to feel and take part in their enjoyment of the blessing from the Heavens. Splash in some puddles, like a small child – your inner child is sure to love it! Listen to the drumming of the rain on your umbrella and appreciate it as music of a very special kind. Stop every so often, breathe in and out extra deeply and through this consciously take part in Mother Earth’s purifying process.

•           When the Sun comes out again, notice how everything looks bright, clean and refreshed. Know that the same is happening inside you and give thanks and praise to Father Sun in the sky and Mother Earth, as physical manifestations of our great and loving Mother/Father Creator, whose light brings all life into being and nurtures and sustains it. 

Open your heart wide and breathe in the golden healing light that flows into you,  directly from the temple of healing in the heart of the Sun beyond the Sun. Quietly affirm what you are doing and feel how the love of God flows from the Sun into the Earth. Affirm that it is pouring into you and from there into Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, to bless and heal all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace. At the end of each day, do not forget to offer thanks and praise to God and the Angels  for another day of healing and peace, which it has been not only for you but for all life.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Hope *

What do optimists do?
They hope! But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties, risks or failures.

Hope is an inner trusting that:
If we fail now, we shall not do so forever.
If we make mistakes, 
We shall learn something from them
And if we get hurt, we shall be healed.

Hope is an inner knowingness that:
Life is good.
Love is all-powerful. 
It can heal, mend and resolve everything,
Even the most difficult situations and relationships.

Hope is one of the Universe’s finest gifts.
It enables us to trust that in truth
The moment of physical death is not an ending, 
But a new beginning and a release into 
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, 
Where those who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius, hope is a fragile, beautiful thing, and can be destroyed by ONE cruel word.. May your day be filled with peace and hope... Thank you for your beautiful message..


----------



## Firemajic

Courtjester said:


> ‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
> They said: ‘We are afraid.’
> ‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
> They came …
> He pushed them …
> And they flew!
> 
> Guillaume Appolinaire
> 
> From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Hope & Encouragement’
> 
> 
> ​




Trust..... fabulous...


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Aquarius, hope is a fragile, beautiful thing, and can be destroyed by ONE cruel word.. May your day be filled with peace and hope... Thank you for your beautiful message..



The challenge here is not to allow anyone to destroy our faith and trust in the goodness of life. The more one understands of its spiritual background and the reason why all of us are in this life together - to act as teachers and pupils simultaneously - the less difficult this becomes.


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> Trust..... fabulous...



The only way trust can grow in us is through holding our noses and jumping! You too can do it, of that I am sure.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Wolf As Animal Totem*
​ 
Wolf is the teacher, pioneer and wayfinder who brings the new concepts and ideas s/he has learnt elsewhere to the clan and all other who are in need of a steady inflow of some fresh medicine in the form of wisdom and truth. Wolves have a great sense of family within their pack, but at the same time they also possess a highly developed individualistic streak. They share these characteristics with the human race. We too have the ability of being an integral and well functioning part of society, whilst nurturing our own hopes, dreams and ideas for the future of the great family of humankind and our whole world, as well as for ourselves.

To understand wolf, one has to get to know this animal’s heart and intentions. This takes time because throughout the ages the wolf has had to endure many false ideas about its true nature. Not at all in keeping with the picture of ferocity or terror that is usually painted, wolf is a creature with a high sense of loyalty and strength. Another misconception is that of the lone wolf, because in truth the wolf is a very sociable creature who is friendly and gregarious with all members of its family.

Wolves are excellent communicators. By using touch, body movements, eye contact and complex vocal expressions, they are good at making their point of view known. If wolf is your animal totem, you share this gift and are good at expressing yourself vocally and physically. You are naturally eloquent in speech and probably also have a knack for creative writing.

Wolves are intelligent, cunning, communicative, friendly, loyal, generous and compassionate. The wolf totem symbol belongs to those who truly understand the depth of passion for life of this noble creature. Wolf represents deep faith, a profound understanding of life’s wisdom, sound intellect and the capability of developing and using one’s own strategies with regard to all aspects of life.

In Roman mythology wolf appeared together with the founders of Rome, the foundling twins Romulus and Remus, who were raised and suckled by a she-wolf. In the Norse tales wolf was a symbol for victory when ridden by Odin and the Valkyries on the battlefield. In the Celtic tradition wolf was a source of lunar power. The wolf hunts down the Sun and devours it at each dusk, so that the power of the Moon can rise once more. In Asia a wolf guarded the doors to the celestial realms. And a wolf is believed to have been one of Genghis Khan’s ancestors.

When wolf beckons to come as an animal totem into our life, the time may have come to reflect on whether:



A teacher of a different kind or another branch of education altogether. 
Are we a true friend and are our friends true to us? 
Do we get our ideas across to others clearly enough? 
Are we loyal to ourselves and true to our real nature? 
Do we need to think of strategies and plans to achieve our goals? 
Spend more quality time with ourselves, our friends and family. 
 
Wise ones who familiarise themselves with wolf are usually astonished at how much knowledge this creature is waiting to share with humankind. When you follow the link below and watch the video below, you can see for yourself how the presence of packs of wolves, who were re-introduced into the American Yellowstone Park Nature Reserve, was capable of changing the flow of a river. In a similar manner a good teacher can help us to alter the course of our own life and beneficially influence our evolutionary pathway by helping us to find a better understanding of the purpose of our existence on the Earth plane and the role we are meant to play.

Since time immemorial wolves have been howling to the Moon, a symbol of the Great Mother of all life, the wisdom and love aspect of the Divine. And it is no coincidence now that the Mother is returning into humankind’s consciousness, that in the nature reserves in many parts of our world wolves are being reintroduced. Once again their plaintive ululations are rising to the Moon and soaring into the Heavens, the highest levels of life, to ask for compassion and forgiveness for our race’s erring ways. Wolf prays that the Mother’s wisdom and love should re-awaken in every heart and soul and appear to us as the long-promised new world teacher, healer and comforter, who knows the way of all things and will never leave us.

Wolves were hunted and pursued to the brink of extinction during the patriarchy, an outer manifestation of how the wisdom and truth of the feminine almost vanished from our world, as nearly all its teachers had been suppressed and eradicated because of the greed and short-sightedness of this system. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us and with it the wisdom of the feminine is returning to our world, it is not perchance that wolves are quietly re-entering into humankind’s field of vision. They are bringing us teachers, pioneers and wayfinders who convey  new concepts and ideas to all those who are in need of healing through a renewed understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. And that’s exactly what’s happening in our world, as ever more of us are learning to listen to their inner guidance, the wise one within, whose instructions they are happy to follow.
 
Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Wolf’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

This was completely fascinating, Aquarius.. Thank you.. May your day be sublime...


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Firemajic, and the same to you.


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> This was completely fascinating, Aquarius.. Thank you.. May your day be sublime...



Might the wolf have some kind of a message for you, dear Firemajic?


----------



## Firemajic

I wish I could be like a wolf... have some of those rare qualities, but I am afraid I do not...lol.. my mom said my Totem is a Wolverine.. wolves run in packs, and depend on each other.. I am a loner, like the Wolverine...a solitary creature..


----------



## Courtjester

Posted in error. If possible, please remove.


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> I wish I could be like a wolf... have some of those rare qualities, but I am afraid I do not...lol.. my mom said my Totem is a Wolverine.. wolves run in packs, and depend on each other.. I am a loner, like the Wolverine...a solitary creature..



Dear Julia. I don’t  believe you are going to remain a victim of society and life in general for the rest of your present earthly sojourn. Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, you are in truth a leader of people. Has it ever occurred to you that your suffering has been trying to teach you about the things you have been and still are experiencing, so that later you should be able to share your learning with others who are struggling the way you once did.

In my view, you would do well to focus more on the message the wolf may be trying to bring you, rather than its character traces, for example that wolf is the teacher, pioneer and wayfinder who brings the new concepts and ideas s/he has learnt elsewhere to those who are in need of a steady inflow of some fresh medicine in the form of the wisdom and truth you have been gathering along the way.

Might the time have come for you to reflect on:



Whether you could do with a teacher of a different kind or go into another branch of education altogether. 
Am I a true friend and are my friends true to me? 
Do I get my ideas across to others clearly enough? 
Am I loyal to myself and my true nature? 
Do I need to think of strategies and plans to achieve my goals? 
Spend more quality time with myself, friends and family. 
 
With love – Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Hummingbird - **Messenger Of Joy*
​ 
Some time ago one of my friends sent me a link for a video about the rescue of a baby hummingbird. By following the link below you can share this precious experience.
‘Baby Hummingbird’s Rescue’​ 
In the Native American tradition the hummingbird is a messenger of joy and what a joy they are to watch! Intuitively, I feel that this video came to me – as it’s now winging its way towards you – to remind me and all of us of the need for rescuing the tiny and fragile baby bird of joy in every human heart and soul. 

Attending to its special needs is not as difficult as it may sound. It’s done through nurturing our precious inner self with the right kind of food, which means refusing to constantly watch the news on TV and listening to them on the radio and instead focusing on everything that is good in our world. To patiently and lovingly teach our inner baby bird of joy how to fly is everybody’s own task. Yet, with our encouragement and with each passing day it can and will grow stronger, until it is ready to take to its wings and share the joy it is capable of bringing, through its sheer presence, to all who are willing to pay attention to it. 

The hummingbird is one of the most precious jewels in Mother Nature’s crown. It diminutive size represents Universal guidance in itself, because it draws our attention to the fact that the greatest and most lasting joys of our present existence do not necessarily have their origin in the greatest of life’s events. More often than not they are found in its tiniest things and creatures, as well as fleeting moments, like an unexpected smile that lights up someone’s face like a ray of sunshine. A flicker of renewed hope in a person’s eyes. A kind and loving hand reaching out for us, when we are sad, lonely or in pain, maybe all of them at once.

Seeing the first snowdrops in winter, followed a little later by some of their cousins, the crocuses and daffodils. A ladybird, a butterfly – especially the first ones in spring. What joy! A flock of seagulls with their joyous aerobatics displays, and all other bird species. All of them are the Universe’s reminders that, even it is held captive by its earthly lessons, like them our spirit is free. If we so wish, we too can fly to our heart’s content and perform somersaults in the air – the realm of thought and spirit, our true home. And then one of our feathered friends suddenly bursting into song. How glorious! 

But when it comes to flying, how does the bumblebee fit in? A creature that, according to the laws of aerodynamics known to humankind, could not possibly lift itself into the air, but is capable of skilful flying. Now, if that isn’t one of the finest proofs we could wish for of the fact that anything can be achieved and is possible with the help and the will of God, what is?  

What about modest little flowers by the roadside, raising their heads to the Sun, as much as whole meadows, lawns and bits of wasteland alike filled with the splendour of hundreds of dandelions and daisies? Isn’t each one a small Sun in its own right and a reflection of the glory of the Great Light above, radiating its blessing and healing power into our world? A plant, a tree – especially a blossoming one, showing us Mother Nature as the happy and smiling bride welcoming her groom, the warmth and the love of the life giving Sun, onto the Earth plane. 

A beautiful sunrise or a sunset. White clouds, like a herd of lambs, sedately drifting through a blue sky. The first raindrops after a long spell without rain. A rainbow arching over our world and bringing us the blessings of the Highest. The list is endless! And all the things it contains are pure magic and expressions of the loving care of the Highest and the Brightest Star in the whole of Creation, the Universal Christ. What joy they bring to human hearts and souls! Doesn’t that in itself reveal that all these only seemingly small things are of much greater value and significance than is commonly known and accepted? 

So much our race has to be grateful for and every human heart and soul will eventually be ready to be filled with the joy the hummingbird brings. To receive it, all we need to do is open our eyes and begin to whole-heartedly appreciate the gifts that are all around us. Then let us give thanks and praise for the many marvels, miracles and gifts the Highest constantly unfolds for all of us through our beloved Mother, the Earth.

May we all open our hearts to hummingbird’s message of joy, regardless of the things that are still happening on this plane of life. And may ever more of us at long last wake up to the realisation that our world is and always will remain a place of great beauty and wonders that will forever rest safely in the loving hands of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Its Angels.

Recommended Further Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘Feeding Hummingbirds in Alaska’ 
Part 1 
Part 2 

​


[*=center]A Celebration of the Glory and Wonder of God’s Creation  
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> Dear Julia. I don’t  believe you are going to remain a victim of society and life in general for the rest of your present earthly sojourn. Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, you are in truth a leader of people. Has it ever occurred to you that your suffering has been trying to teach you about the things you have been and still are experiencing, so that later you should be able to share your learning with others who are struggling the way you once did.
> 
> In my view, you would do well to focus more on the message the wolf may be trying to bring you, rather than its character traces, for example that wolf is the teacher, pioneer and wayfinder who brings the new concepts and ideas s/he has learnt elsewhere to those who are in need of a steady inflow of some fresh medicine in the form of the wisdom and truth you have been gathering along the way.
> 
> Might the time have come for you to reflect on:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you could do with a teacher of a different kind or go into another branch of education altogether.
> Am I a true friend and are my friends true to me?
> Do I get my ideas across to others clearly enough?
> Am I loyal to myself and my true nature?
> Do I need to think of strategies and plans to achieve my goals?
> Spend more quality time with myself, friends and family.
> 
> With love – Aquarius
> 
> * * *​




Good morning Aquarius.. Thank you for this message... I don't think of myself as a "victim" in ANY way.. just that I have been shaped by circumstances beyond my control... and THAT IS WHAT I AM TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH... I abhor the word "Victim" because of what it implies... anyway, I will absolutely reflect on your thoughts.. I find what you think and say very intriguing, and many times your words have given me great comfort... hahaa.. the wisdom will come, in time... Thank you for caring.. love you bunches...


----------



## Aquarius

Yes, I do care and love you bunches, too. I believe that what on the surface of life appears as 'circumstances beyond our control' are in truth things we ourselves subconsciously set into motion, because they are the lessons we need and have come to take part in during this lifetime.


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> Yes, I do care and love you bunches, too. I believe that what on the surface of life appears as 'circumstances beyond our control' are in truth things we ourselves subconsciously set into motion, because they are the lessons we need and have come to take part in during this lifetime.





NO. Absolutely not. I set nothing "in motion"... I was only 2 years old when the abuse started and I refuse to accept any blame for the atrocities of a child molester... and I say this with ALL due respect to your POV....


----------



## Aquarius

*Moving On

* 


As every flower fades and youth must give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and each virtue may be valid only in its day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling we have to say farewell
And be ready for a new beginning.
Bravely and without sadness we need to 
Enter into ever new learning, 
Resting safely in the knowledge that 
In the background of all life dwells the power of the Unseen,
Who guides and protects us and helps us to live, 
Wherever our destiny may one day take us.

We are meant to move happily through space and time,
Without making our home on the Earth plane,
Because our true home lies elsewhere.
The Divine Spirit of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Never aims to tie and restrict any of Its children.
Quite the opposite is true.
Step by step the Universe constantly tries to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our present understanding. 
Whenever we are in danger of staying 
With one particular way of living for too long, 
Our spirit and soul stagnates and starts to yearn for 
Fresh learning through new adventures and explorations.

As soon as we awaken to the awareness that there is no death, 
That life is eternal and has neither beginning nor end, 
We give in more readily to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on has come.
It eases the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life 
And we can consciously enjoy our rebirth 
In the world of light on another level of existence
And learning of a different kind.

The realisation that life’s call 
For all human souls will never end
 Fills our heart and soul with good cheer. 
It enables us to say good-bye willingly and happily, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Peacefully we go forward because at last 
We have found rest and healing 
In the conscious awareness of 
Our oneness with God.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*There Is No Death*

‘There is no death,
Only a change of worlds.’
Chief Seattle
​ 
Extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service by White Eagle, from ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty shell – like the shell of a chrysalis – and say: ‘This is death!’ No, this is not death, it is rebirth and life. Life continues. It always is, always has been and forever will be. We, your guides from the world of light, who are fully conscious of having passed the great initiation called death, come to you having crossed the bridge of love, which is partly created by the love you are giving us. God, the Great Spirit, has so created you and your bodies – your physical and your higher bodies – that you have the power within you to commune with those you love in the world of spirit. You have material available for the construction of this bridge between your physical world and the worlds on the higher ethers. We are coming to you and you can also learn to join us in full consciousness. 

‘In your earthly life you can be builders, together with us, your companions of your spirit, of a bridge between your state of life and the higher life. When humankind has accomplished this task in full consciousness, it will know that the Angels and Masters, the great siblinghood of the Christ Star, are with you to inspire and assist you with all your tasks in earthly life. This does not mean shifting your present responsibilities onto the companions of your spirit. It means you yourself are acting on the Divine laws of the Universe. Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels do the work. This is not the case. You are on the Earth to learn about vital spiritual truths and these lessons can only be learnt through everyone’s own daily experiences. You have to learn to do and act with love and great care. Merely saying so is not good enough.’

The following is the essence of a White Eagle Message from the Star Link 7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. When you know that God is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally, you cannot help loving your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Every human spirit and soul is part of God and immortal, for in God’s consciousness there is no such thing as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love and therefore also in your own spirit, they are with you and will never leave you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Daffodil Principle


*
​Several times my daughter had telephoned to say: ‘Mother, you must come and see the daffodils before they are over.’ I wanted to go, but it was a two-hour drive from my home to hers. ‘I’ll come next Tuesday,’ I promised, a little reluctantly when she asked me the third time. Tuesday dawned cold and rainy. Still, I had promised, and so I drove there. When I finally walked into my daughter’s house, after hugging and greeting my grandchildren, I said to my daughter: ‘Let’s forget about the daffodils. The road is almost invisible in the clouds and fog, and there is nothing in the world except you and the children that I want to see badly enough to drive another inch.’ My daughter smiled calmly and replied: ‘We drive in weather like this all the time, Mother.’ I replied: ‘You won’t get me back on the road until it clears, and then I’ll be heading for home!’

 
‘I was hoping you’d take me to the garage to pick up my car,’ my daughter said. ‘Okay, I’ll do it. How far is it?’ ‘Just a few blocks,’ came the reply. ‘I’ll drive because I’m used to the road conditions.’ I knew where the garage was and after several minutes in the car I asked: ‘Where are we going? This isn’t the way to the garage.’ ‘This time we’re going the long way round past the daffodils,’ my daughter smiled.

‘I don’t want to go there, can’t you hear me? Please turn the car round and let’s go home.’ ‘It’s all right, Mother. I promise you, you would never forgive yourself if you missed this experience.’ After another twenty minutes or so we turned onto a gravel road. At the end of it a small church came into view and on its far side a handwritten sign said: ‘Daffodil Garden’. We got out of the car, each took a child’s hand and we followed Carolyn down the path. When we turned a corner and I looked up, I gasped with astonishment at the glorious sight before me. It was as if someone had taken a huge vat of gold and poured it over the mountain peak and slopes. There were flowers everywhere. They had been planted in majestic, swirling patterns – great ribbons and swathes of deep orange, white, lemon yellow, salmon pink, saffron and butter yellow. Each colour variety has been planted as a group that seemed to swirl and flow a river with its unique hue. Altogether there were five acres of flowers.

‘Who is responsible for this?’ I asked Carolyn. ‘Just one woman,’ she replied. ‘She lives on the property, it’s her home.’ My daughter pointed to a well kept house that looked tiny and very modest in the midst of the glory before us. 

Walking up to the house, on the patio we found a poster that read: 

‘The Answers To The Questions You Are Going To Ask’.



50,000 bulbs.  
One at a time, by one woman. Two hands, two feet, not much money and very little brain.  
Started in 1958. 
 
I realised that from now on experiences of this nature would represent the Daffodil Principle for me. They would make me think of the woman who more than forty years ago had begun to bring her vision of beauty and joy to an obscure mountain top. By patiently planting one bulb at a time, year after year, she had created something of indescribable magnificence, beauty and inspiration. She truly had changed the world in which she lives and made it into a better and more beautiful place for all.

The principle behind this is one of the greatest of all. By learning to patiently move forwards towards the fulfilment of a dream one tiny step at a time, by loving what we are doing and being really interested in it, the Universal forces reward our efforts and perseverance. They smile upon us and help us to make our vision become a reality in earthly life. By combining tiny fractions of time with small but continued efforts, truly magnificent things are achievable in the fullness of time and we can indeed change our world. 

I have to admit that the sight of the daffodil fields made me a bit sad, too. I couldn’t help thinking what I might have accomplished if only I had come up with a great idea thirty-five or forty years ago. What if I had worked at it ‘one bulb at a time’ in the subsequent years? It didn’t bear thinking about what I might have been able to achieve. When I told my daughter, she paused for a moment and replied: ‘Never mind. It’s not too late. How about starting tomorrow? I believe it’s pointless to think of all the lost hours of yesterday. The best way of making learning a lesson a celebration instead of a cause for regret is by asking: ‘How can I put this to use today?’

‘You can’t hit a home run unless you step up to the plate.
You can’t catch a fish unless you put your line in the water.
You can’t reach your goals if you don’t try.’ 

Kathy Seligman

And from small acorns great oak trees grow.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

When someone is in distress and our first reaction is to reach out and offer a helping hand, and this has become not our second but first nature, we are true to our real nature. When we have re-learned to follow the instinctive and intuitive reactions that come from our Highest Self, rather than the urge of our lower earthly nature to turn away, our progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this life speeds up considerably. Every small kindness rendered to any of God’s creatures is valuable and counts spiritually. 

Even if  at times nothing can be done except giving a person in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on and/or a hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to it that our thoughtfulness one fine day in some form or another returns to us. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. This means that help is sure to come when we require some. It may not happen through the people we once helped. In fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and then only seemingly out of the blue. 

If you want to be happy in life,
Contribute to other’s happiness,
For any joy we give
Returns to our heart.
Goethe

Recommended Reading:
‘Searching For Love’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Just A Thought Away*

There’s a place somewhere,
Where loved ones come together
After having left the earthly plane.  
It’s not in some far distant heavenly place,
But on the inner level of life,
A world that’s only ever 
As far away as a thought.

Fear and anger, loneliness and pain
Are left behind at the threshold
Of this world of warmth and light, love and healing.
All human souls at various intervals set off 
From this place for yet another
One of our earthly quests,
So that we may learn from our experiences
And grow in wisdom and understanding.

To this place we return each time 
We’ve had enough of Earth life’s 
Trials and tribulations.
Having attended to our lessons, 
We return to it to seek comfort and healing, 
Companionship and rest.

With love and compassion, empathy and grace
Angels are waiting to attend to all our needs
And answer our questions. 
Once more we know that in truth there is no death
And that all worlds and beings always have been
And forever will be
Safely enfolded in God’s loving embrace.

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing*
​ 
The following is the essence from White Eagle ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from the Spirit’: ‘The mind is a most potent instrument and thought control is necessary when the soul needs to be freed from earthly bondage. You have to be able to take charge of your thoughts, otherwise you will never be able to gain control – mastery, as we call it on the spiritual plane of life. Chaotic conditions are caused through confused thinking. In the spirit world, when sick bodies arrive there in dreamtime whilst your physical body is asleep, they are treated most effectively with colours, scents and music. Some leave this body by the gateway of death while they are still sick. They are in need of healing when they arrive in the spirit world. The reason they are sick in the first place is that through their thinking they have made themselves sick. They are so convinced of this that they could not throw it off when their departure from the earthly plane came. Do you see why we work subtly with all of you to bring you to perfect health?

‘Thought can create good health and it can heal, but it can also inflict pain and disease, and it can disrupt and destroy human bodily, mental and soul life. Science has only reached the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and of all wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty, harmony, siblinghood with all life and everything else humankind longs for. We, your spirit guides, work as far as possible with the creative power of thought and try to avoid all destructive thought. We make it a rule, when giving advice and help, always to be constructive, to see nothing but good. We are doing this even though some may call us foolishly optimistic. We do it because we know that by seeing only good and by creating good through positive thinking, we are helping to bring about that which is desirable and good. That’s why we never see or think in terms of pessimism, sadness or death. All is life, ever unfolding and progressing, all is good because all is God. Aspiring healers and lightbringers do well do endeavour to work only along the same constructive lines.

‘Never suggest that a patient is likely to die. Admit to no such thing as death. See only creation and ever changing and unfolding life, because in truth there really is no death. Believe that wherever there is life there is hope. Never anticipate anything but good. Good healers’ work with a confidence that inspires others and disperses their doubts and fears into the power of the Highest whose channel they are. They assist their patients with attuning themselves to the perfect law of God by learning about the law of Karma and conducting their lives in accordance with it. The patient should be helped to develop a clear and holy, that is healthy outlook on life. Right thought is God thought, which the earthly mind is capable of carrying through someone’s whole being. This is a great truth and if you think about and meditate on what we are saying, you will grasp what we mean. Right thought is God-thought. It is balanced, loving, pure, holy and kind, tolerant and generous. Right thought consists of looking at life through the eyes of God. 

‘Spiritual healing is brought about by the power of sincere aspiration. When your thoughts are truly aspiring to the great light of the Universal Christ, then the Christ rays are felt in the physical body. The Christ energies have the power to reverse the sick order of things and make them well. Where there is darkness in a physical body it turns it into light. This light takes possession and dominates the body by controlling its cells and atoms. That is how miracles are performed, but to this day many in earthly life fail to understand how they come about. When we say that thought has the power to do these things, we mean divine thoughts, those that rise from the love of  a pure and aspiring heart. The power that comes into action when our whole being is set upon God can change negative things and conditions into positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The Jesus legend brought you a true Master’s words: ‘I and my Father are one.’ Every healer must know the truth of this and the following statement: ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of myself but the Great Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He does the works.’ Every healer has to know that this is true and every patient should be helped to understand this eternal truth, for as soon as someone makes contact with the Christ Spirit, even if it is only for a flash, God’s power is sparked and generated within them. With Its help, earthly limitations are forgotten and you soar into the higher realms of conscious life, where the recipient is recharged with the living God-force. 

‘So refuse to be held by the limitations of the earthly mind and never doubt God’s blessing and healing power. Clear your conscious minds of all reservations and know in your heart that these invisible healing rays and the truth of the invisible life are very real indeed.’ 
* * *​ 
This is followed by the essence from ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those around you. It is generated by us, your friends and helpers in the world of light, who can – if you work in unselfish ways – transmit it through you. Any time you project light to other souls, they will receive it and respond to it. 

‘The healing power of God illuminates the soul and gradually permeates the suffering person’s physical body and outward life. This power should only be tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for unselfish purposes, you may in time be also able to heal your own body by cleansing it of the poisons that have built up in your system through wrong thinking, emotions and many other errors. In any case, you will in time be able to enlighten, help and strengthen any soul you come into contact with. No unselfish effort is ever wasted.

‘God’s will is that you love not only all people but everything that shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to constantly send out goodwill and  light to humankind and the whole of your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to work – for a long time unbeknown to all of you – on human minds and hearts. The years have speeded by and your race has passed the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey and the light that is Christ, the perfect son/daughter of God, the perfected son/daughter is awakening in ever more of you. 

‘Never forget that it is also God’s will that you should love and respect yourselves and your past, present and future. Everything that ever has been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher purpose. And when you finally overcome and leave behind the desires and urges of your lower animal self, you are creating space for your own Christ nature to awaken from its slumbers and begin to manifest itself in you and your life. This kind of growth is your birthright and everlasting progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin today, you will continue tomorrow. And when you return to the world of light at the end of each lifetime, you are going to continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless humankind the same way as we are doing, now.’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

Everything that is in our lives is there to teach us something and death is no exception. Most of all it shows that nothing  and no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. No matter how powerful and splendid someone may think they are, the Angel of Death – who is part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love – calls them away at its bidding. Nobody leaves this plane as our inflated ego may try to make us believe, but without any kind of earthly possessions just the same as everybody else. The whole procedure of death is a demonstration that true and lasting power never belongs to any one of us earthlings. It belongs to God alone and the hierarchy of wise ones, who have been appointed to be in charge of us and who act on the commands of those superior to them on the highest levels of life.

The Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of them has anything in common with the images of the grim reaper we know from days gone by. The countenance of these Angels is kind and loving and they radiate nothing but love. When we are ready to leave our physical body behind, one of them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking the hand of our astral body, it wraps its wings of golden light around us and takes us to the world of light.

From ‘Parents And Children’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*




*_
Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

* * *







​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Puzzle Of Life*

Who and what am I?
So much more than the picture in my passport
Or my qualifications and titles,
And not the stories people tell about me.
I am not in the judgments of fingers that point at me
And I refuse to be put into boxes,
To be numbered or labelled.
I know that I am and yet, 
I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of anybody’s mind,
Other than my own.

So, who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
You and I we are one.
You are part of me as much as I am part of you,
And should you wish to meet and know the one we both truly are,
You have to ask your heart, instead of your head.
The former alone can recognise who both of us truly are.
It recognises one of its own kind and loves it.

I am an experience – 
A feeling, a wave and a vibration.
I can be a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
And at the same time the sea and the wide open sky,
Or the wind that caresses your hair.
I am what I love within me, 
But also that of which I still am afraid.
Oh wonder, I am me and yet 
I can be anything and anyone I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Never mind my limits, my scale or size,
Or who – in your eyes – I could be.
All I ask of you is that you
Love me the way I am, 
As an experience that comes your way, 
To bless your life and enrich it. 

So, give me the freedom and the space to be myself.
And should you ever wish to know me, 
Approach me with a smile and a hug
And I will instantly recognise you. 
Share a caring word with me
And allow me to take your hand
To lead you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For that alone is the true ‘me’ 
As well as the true ‘you’.

Nachi

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

There is none so blind as those who will not see.
We must not close our minds, but let our thoughts be free.
For every hour that passes by our world gets a little bit older
And the time has come to realise
That beauty lies in the eyes of its beholder.

And everything is beautiful in it’s own way.
Like a starry summer night
And a snow-covered winter’s day.
Everybody is beautiful, each in their own way and
Under God’s Heaven, guidance and protection,
Our world is sure to find its way.

Ray Stevens
Adapted by Aquarius

From‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Are Never Alone*

‘Know that you are never alone.
God is with you, holding and comforting you,
And most of all loving you, no matter what.’
Anon.

​Some people think that you, My beloved children of the Earth, are on that plane of life completely left to your own devices and can do whatever you like. This is a false belief which could not be further away from the truth. Nothing in your world or elsewhere happens perchance or by coincidence. A wise higher reason lies behind everything. And wherever you may find yourselves at any given moment, the things happening to you can only do so because they are part of My great plan of life, as well as being subject to the close scrutiny of the Angels and Masters, and many other invisible guides and helpers in the world of light. 

For educational reasons souls of different evolutionary levels are at any given time taking part in earthly life. For this reason there are always younger and less experienced souls in your midst who are still undergoing the first grade of their earthly schooling. Unaware of the true higher purpose and meaning of Earth life, it is inevitable that once in a while some of them are in danger of hunting one or the other of the animal species of your world to the brink of extinction. 

To ensure that this does not happen, the Angels inspire those of your scientists who have at least partly woken up to their true nature by giving them ideas for plans of avoiding this. As soon as one of them becomes seriously interested in the welfare of your planet and its animal population, they are ready to be used as channels through whom the wisdom of the higher and highest levels of life can flow. This is how it comes about that the development of processes like the cloning of endangered species is entrusted into the care of students who already are in the second, the middle phase of their earthly education.

For the people involved this creates opportunities for redeeming some of the negative Karma they incurred during the lifetimes they attended the lower grades. The law of Karma is a subsidiary of the main law of life, love. First and foremost this law fulfils the function of a homing device. It is the Karmic law that ensures that everything returns to its source and that in the vastness of My Creation’s space and time nothing can ever be lost for good. This includes human spirits and souls. Regardless of how long this may take every single one of them eventually returns into the conscious awareness of their oneness with Me. 

The law of Karma has nothing to do with revenge or punishment. On the contrary, it is one of opportunities for new learning and paying off old debts. All parts of My Creation are constantly seeking to balance each other and it is this law that ensures that in the end everything does. The Angels are supervising its workings and the effects it has on everything on the Earth plane. They are the ones who ensure that independent of how long this may take, the scales of life and justice for each one of you and your world are finally brought into perfect equilibrium.

As many of you know by now, the whole of My Creation consists of dualities and polarities. In Me they are working together harmoniously and are balancing each other. Unbeknown to you for a long time, the same is also at work in each one of you. Whilst you are lacking the understanding of your true nature and the forces and energies that are at work in you and affecting you during the early stages of your earthly education, the heavenly and earthly part of you are frequently struggling against each other. It takes many lifetimes before you have mastered the art of getting these two parts to function and co-operate the way they are doing in Me. 

Aware of these things, wise ones would never dream of sitting in judgement over anyone. They simply send love and healing from their own hearts and aura, and refuse to criticise or question others. Advice they only give when it has asked for, because they understand that every soul can only move forwards one small step after another and through learning from their own trials and errors. This the only way spiritual illumination in the form of wisdom, self-control and mastery can be achieved by any one of you. Most of all aspiring master souls need to become dispassionate, which makes them capable of meeting any kind of event with tranquillity. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Total Surrender To God*
​ 
For a long time the Angels and Masters, together with all your other friends and helpers in the world of light, have been working on preparing you and your race for occupying your rightful place in the Universe. The spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are in the process of changing into bridge building ones. And the awareness that on the inner level all life is one draws all of you closer together. The further you advance into the New Age, the more you will become aware that truthfully: 
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy. 
 There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​ 
Each one of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam is a branch of the same tree. Or to be more precise, they are twigs of the same branch of the religious tree of your world. None of them represents the tree itself. One of these religions evolved from the other and Judaism grew from the religions that existed before it. Islam, the most recent arrival, was the last one of the patriarchal religions to emerge. It does therefore not come as a surprise that it developed into the fiercest and most fearful belief system that focussed on the systematic suppression of all aspects of the feminine, and that it is the last one that tries to cling onto the in other parts of the world long outdated patriarchal customs. 

In Islam the patriarchy’s masculine lust for oppression and exploitation, dominion and empire building is attempting to have one final fling. It represents the last bulwark against granting equal rights for all My children of the Earth, which is everyone’s birthright and the most essential part of the blessings the Aquarian Age is bringing to your world. Knowing that this is the right thing to do for them, wise ones do not allow their peace of mind to be disturbed by the sabre-rattling of the warmongers. They muster themselves in patience and dispassionately watch the scenery, safe in the knowledge that it is part of My plan of life that this too will crumble away.

With the help of their inner guidance wise ones are seeing plenty of evidence that, on the principle of ‘give them enough rope and they will hang themselves, the behaviour of some of Islam’s most ardent and fanatic followers is eagerly occupied with bringing about the destruction of their belief system. These ‘freedom fighters’ without exception are first graders in the school of Earth life. The vibrations of these people will be incompatible with those of Mother Earth, once her transformation into a more etherealised form is complete. In due course these young souls will return into the world of light. 

From there they will be reincarnating onto a much younger planet where they are going to continue their education as physical beings. These young souls are unaware for what kind of ‘freedom’ they are actually fighting, when they are spreading trouble and turmoil, pain and suffering  in your world. Their behaviour sets wise ones wondering how these youngster souls would behave if they knew that their hopes and dreams are a long way from the freedom of the Aquarian Age that is going to liberate your world from all kinds of domination and oppression, especially the religious variety. Surely it is not hard to see that these people need your forgiveness, for they simply do not know what they are doing to themselves. Read more about the fate that expects them by following the link for ‘Colonising New Planets’ at the end of this chapter. 

The earthly personalities these first graders developed during their lifetime(s) on the Earth plane and every bit of the Karma they created is going to stay with them. Those who reached the lowest part of the first grade on the Earth will be taken by the Angels to their new home planet. There they will be moving up the slope that takes them to grade two. Completely new souls will be waiting to practise on them and by enduring what these newlings are handing out some of the karmic debts of the second graders may be paid. 

However, without at least a degree of awareness of My Universal laws not much of this is possible in the early stages of everyone’s spiritual development. It takes a long time before the small earthly self’s superconscious faculties start to open and you get your first inklings that there are higher and eventually highest aspects of life. This usually happens at the beginning of the final phase of the curriculum of life in physicality, the third grade.

When you have reached it you can see for yourself that it would be impossible for anyone to hold back the tide of evolution. Nobody can suppress the flow of the living waters of consciousness of My wisdom and truth, which the sign of Aquarius, the Divine Waterbearer, has been bringing to your world for some time by now. It will continue to sweep before it everything that gets in the way of the evolutionary progress of your race and world. 

The spiritual knowledge that is now coming your way shows you quite clearly that Islam is neither superior nor inferior to any of the religions that ever existed in your world. Like all others this one has been partly misunderstood and partly misinterpreted purposely for the domination and suppression of people and their beliefs. Best of all the religions of the past have been at providing humankind with endless excuses for more powerseeking and warmongering. This happened individually as well as collectively when one country was seeking dominance over another/others. Most evil of all have been and still are civil wars in which one faction of the population of a country rises against another, families and tribes destroying each other over nothing more than a belief, which in the end turns out to be based on a legend. 

To those in charge of you behind the scenes of earthly life the original concept of Islam, since its first appearance, has been that it should be a symbolism for the next step forward in your race’s spiritual development. Its basic idea is the final stride towards establishing the religion of the Aquarian Age on the Earth and with it My Kingdom of peace and goodwill towards all. This, however, cannot be achieved through endlessly praying to a force outside of yourselves, which you do not understand. 

It is the living God within, your own Highest or God Self you have all along be looking for and seeking to reconnect with. My relationship with each one of you is the most intimate and loving one you will ever have with anyone in the whole wide world. It is now within everyone’s reach and waiting to be entered into. The only way My kingdom can become a reality on the Earth is when ever more of you conduct your lives with nothing but love and compassion, kindness and generosity, tolerance and patience towards each other and everything that shares your world with you. 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Lamb Of God *
​ 
All of you are on the Earth plane to bring forth your Christ nature, meaning that which is best and holy in you. When you practise it at all times and in every one of your encounters, it moves more and more into the foreground of your consciousness until you truly behave like a son/daughter of Mine and a young God in the making. Christ the redeemer has been born in your consciousness and heart. This is how in the fullness of time it will appear in all human hearts and souls. 

That is the message the Jesus legend with its image of the child in the manger in a stable at Bethlehem has been trying to bring to your world all along. Bethlehem and the stable are metaphors for the human heart, the most humble place on the Earth. Only by coming alive in human hearts can Christ the Saviour and Redeemer be born. Thus the old prophecies will be fulfilled at last.

The depiction of Jesus as the beloved lamb of God is an allegory of this final initiation that awaits every human soul at the end of its earthly education. Having grown tired of the trials and tribulations of Earth life, every soul reaches the evolutionary point when it is ready to be released from it. Freely and willingly you then turn to Me and surrender every part of your being, especially your will, to Me and My will. All your sins, i.e. the drives and urges of your lower nature, have been left behind. Through lack of use they fade ever more from your consciousness until they have been dissolved and gone from you for good. The motto ‘use it or lose it’ applies to all aspects of your being, the higher as well as the lower ones. 

And that is the only way anyone can be cleansed from the so-called ‘sins of the world’. The only desire that then fills your whole being is to serve Me as a channel for bringing healing and peace to your world. This you do whenever you help one of your spiritual siblings to rediscover their true nature, origin and destiny, as that enables them to find their own way back into the oneness with me. 

Neither Jesus, even if he ever had existed, nor anyone else can do this work for you. You alone are responsible for yourself, your character and your destiny. You on your own, with the help of the Angels and Me, have to freely and willingly walk in the footsteps of a spiritual Master and become one yourself. A Master is someone who with every passing day grows more thoughtful and considerate, kind and loving, patient and tolerant. This has always been the hidden esoteric message of the Jesus legend. 

The original idea of Islam represents the initiation when the human soul re-awakens to its true nature and re-establishes and heals their relationship with Me. The more you surrender yourself totally and unconditionally to Me, your Highest or God Self, the more your lower earthly nature fades away. As you increasingly pay attention to and follow the guidance you receive from Me, the living God within you, the earthly self slowly dies on the cross of its earthly existence. As often as not this is quite a painful death. Jesus nailed to the cross depicts this phase of your development. 

With the passing of time your trust in Me, My guidance and protection grows so much that eventually you follow the instructions you receive from within without hesitation. The more you do this and place your whole being into My loving hands, the more we grow into one. My desires and hopes, dreams and aspirations for you and your world have always striven to bring about the highest good and the greatest joy for all of you. These dreams are yours now, too.

Total surrender to God is the principle and most fundamental teaching of Islam. In Arabic, the word ‘Islam’ means submission or surrender. It has its origin in the root word ‘salam’, meaning peace and safety. Many people feel that Islam implies some sort of enslavement to Me. Yet, surrendering your whole being into My loving hands, to be guided and protected by Me and shown the way at all times has nothing to do with selling your soul into some kind of slavery. 

Many religions contain the idea of surrender to Me. To encourage it, Jewish history speaks of a time when the ancient Hebrews obeyed My commands and because of it enjoyed a long period of prosperity and stability. In Christianity, surrendering to Me is a way of putting your life into hands that are more capable than earthly ones: Mine. That is why in the Jesus legend the Master asks his disciples to surrender their livelihoods and follow him. The esoteric meaning behind these words is leaving the desires of your lower nature behind and following those of your Highest or God Self, Mine. That is what I ask from each one of you as budding Masters, each in your own right. 

Allah is the Muslim word for Me and it is true that when you obey My commands and trust My wisdom and truth, not because it is printed in an ancient book that has long become outdated, but as each one of you can now receive it intuitively and directly from Me. That is the only way any one of you can find the peace Islam promises its followers. In its original and most profound meaning this religion never did represent a one-sided relationship with Me, in which the believer is My slave. Instead of this it points to the fact that a covenant and a special agreement has always existed between humankind and Me, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and My only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, the light of all lights. 

As you know, the law of life is love and when you endeavour to conduct your life strictly in keeping with this law by being kind and loving, thoughtful and generous, patient and tolerant to everyone you meet, all you are doing is being true to your real nature. When you are taking your character and with it your destiny into your own hands and place them into Mine, in total faith and trust that no harm will ever come to you, isn’t that freedom of the highest kind? Not by any stretch of the imagination could it be interpreted as enslavement. 

When you follow the instructions you receive from Me, the living God within, through the world of your feelings, you are surrendering yourself to Me. And when you surrender your will to Mine you are doing it in exchange for the gift of living in peace and safety, and that not only in your present earthly existence but forever. Look forward to the times when you once more walk hand in hand with the Angels and Masters, your friends and helpers in the world of light, seeing them and communicating with them. If you so wish, you will be allowed to join them in their work of helping those who are struggling on the Earth plane, the same as you are doing now. I do not think anyone could wish for more.

Muslims believe that the Quran is the verbatim word of God as it was revealed to the Islamic prophet and messenger Muhammad. They also follow the sunnah teachings and practices of Muhammad as recorded in traditional accounts called hadith. Muslim is an Arabic word that means one who submits to God. Many of them to this day have yet to discover what total surrender to Me entails, namely by obeying My laws, in particular the laws of love and Karma, as well as that of equal rights and duties for all My children of the Earth.

Total surrender to Me means letting go of your small earthly self’s ambitions for self-aggrandisement, powerseeking, empire building and the endless warmongering these things bring in their wake. When instead in your visions to see yourself as unselfishly serving Me in some kind of fashion, you are ready to be used as a channel for bringing renewed hope, faith and trust to your world, so that peace and goodwill may come to it at last. That’s when you are surrendering your small earthly self and nailing it to the cross of the spiritual ignorance of Earth life. 

The more you act kind and loving, thoughtful and compassionate, tolerant and patient towards everything that crosses your path in all your daily encounters, the more God-like you are becoming. As are doing your share of establishing My kingdom on the Earth for all members of the human race and everything that shares it with you, your final loving reunion with Me grows ever closer. There is no need for anyone to wait for it until you have left the earthly plane. When I, your Highest or God Self, have finally taken over your whole being – while you are still dwelling there – you have evolved into a Christed one in your own right. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 



[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Opening Your Inner Vision*
​ 
As touched upon earlier, a covenant and special agreement has always existed between Me and humankind. It is one way of bringing you the fact that the Angels and I are ceaselessly working on taking care of everyone’s true needs as well as those of all creatures that share your world with you. But in spite of this, for as long as humankind’s inner vision remains closed to the higher realities of life that are constantly unfolding in the background of your present existence, earthly life may at least at times appear to you as grossly unfair and unjust. 

As soon as you awaken to your true nature and become familiar with the workings of the Universal laws, My laws, especially the law of Karma, the scales fall from your inner eyes. This enables you to see for yourself that in sharp contrast with your former beliefs life is at all times utterly fair and just, so much so that it can be hard for small earthly selves to comprehend. Life itself has always been your teacher and Earth life in particular has been specifically designed so that at all times you are acting as teachers and pupils for each other. 

To help you become familiar with every aspect of your nature, the highest as well as the lowest, the first part of your journeys of exploring your existence as physical beings takes you into the deepest and darkest recesses of human depravity and recklessness. When you have reached the bottom of this abyss of darkness, there comes a turning point. However, the curriculum of your earthly education decrees that on your way down you should forget who you truly are, where you are coming from and will one day be returning to. This is how it comes about that while one section of human spirits and souls in earthly life is occupied with learning how to kill, hurt and destroy, another one is busy with developing their skills of repairing and healing and bringing good from the evil they spread during their downwards journey.

As you move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, it will eventually no longer be necessary for you to wait until you have moved into your other world and true home, the world of light, before you understand how all this works. Whilst still on the Earth plane your consciousness and with it your inner vision gradually opens and you begin to perceive things how they really are. The true purpose and meaning of your own existence, that of your world and everything in it, as well as all other parts of My Creation, then reveal themselves to you. These are gifts every spirit and soul develops in the third and final phase of your earthly scholarship. 

This is a far cry from the periods you spend as a first grader of Earth life. During those lifetimes you exist like in a dark box that cannot yet be penetrated by any glimpses of the light of spiritual wisdom and truth. All you can see is darkness. It takes until the end of the first grade and the beginning of the second one that you begin to catch the occasional first glimpses of this light and they start to seep through the protective blinkers you have been carrying for so long over your inner eyes. 

And that is why first graders in the school of life have difficulties accepting that the Jesus story is not meant to be taken literally. At that stage of your development you are convinced that Christianity murdered Jesus, although in truth he never existed. It is for this reason that to this day many followers of this religion cannot accept that the story of the Master’s life is but a legend. It is too early for them to recognise that the true esoteric meaning of this tale up until quite recently had to remain hidden behind its surface words, which after all are the foundation of their religion. 

The belief that the Jewish race murdered Jesus Christ has been a false one and the cause of much suffering that has been inflicted on Jewish people throughout the ages. Included in this is the Nazi regime which, during its fortunately short-lived reign, extended and deepened a false belief and defamation that has been haunting Judaism for much more than two thousand years. Isn’t that in itself a good reason for humankind to rejoice and be glad that the story of Jesus is but a myth and a legend, that the murder never took place and that therefore there is no need for guilt complexes or looking for scapegoats, who can be blamed for humankind’s atrocities of the past? 

Independent of what anyone in your world believed, said or did down the ages and is doing now, the basic spiritual concepts of life have remained unchanged. The law of life always has been and forever will continue to be love and branching off from it is the law of evolution. This law decrees that everything throughout the Cosmos, including humankind and its world, ever since they first came into being have constantly been changing, growing and evolving. 

Most of the religious teachings that are still used in your world were given during the depth of the patriarchy. They were designed to drive humankind and its world deeper and deeper into experiencing the ever more destructive and devastating effects of the masculine’s lust for personal power, empire building, dominion and warmongering. Only through the absence of something can you, My beloved children of the Earth, learn to appreciate anything. The patriarchy has been My way of teaching your world the value of peace. The exclusive rulership of the masculine force has served this purpose well, but by now it has run its course and is therefore in the process of crumbling away.

Through the suffering the patriarchy inflicted upon you and the Karma it brought about, individually and collectively, you and your world have grown in wisdom and understanding. And the new spiritual wisdom and truth the Angels and I are now bringing to you from the highest levels of life are endeavouring to keep pace with your race’s growing capacity for comprehending spiritual concepts. This ensures that the awakened ones in your midst keep on growing and evolving, some of them to such an extent that many of your younger siblings are finding it hard to comprehend what they are talking about. 

Many times before I have pointed out in other parts of Stargazer’s writings that the words of none of the sacred texts your world has ever known, for example those of the Bhagavad Gita, the Torah, the Bible and the Koran, to name but a few, have ever been intended to be carved in stone and unchangeable. As this is a vital part of your earthly education, I am telling you once more that the knowledge of spiritual wisdom and truth is a constantly expanding and evolving dynamic force that has to keep pace with My evolutionary plan for the whole of My Creation.

Spiritual teachings render themselves obsolete and die a natural death when they resist the waves of fresh understanding of the esoteric wisdom that for a long time had to remain hidden from humankind’s view for the simple reason that you would have been unable to understand it. Having served its usefulness, any teaching that refuses to adapt itself and enlarge, with the passing of time is bound to quietly fade away until it has been forgotten.

As you grow into spiritual adulthood and are maturing the way you should, you will be required to make up your own mind about what you can and want to believe. You are then expected to come to your own conclusions about spiritual matters and have your own insights, instead of swallowing things wholesale the way you did in the past, believing them blindly just because they were printed somewhere. Rather than regurgitating parrot-fashion what someone else wrote – no matter how long ago or recently, how revered the writer may be or have been by the mass of people, and how sacred the texts still are to some – each one of you is taking part in earthly life to evolve into a healer and lightbringer. 

Spiritually light is knowledge. Eventually you will be required to add something of  your own to that which others found before you. In the beginning this will only happen occasionally, but with practice you will soon be able to constantly make your contribution to the spiritual wealth of your world. To fulfil these requirements it is essential that you listen to Me, your inner teacher, so that with My help you can learn to discern and discriminate truths from untruths, and right from wrong. 

And then, one of these days the inner vision of every one of you will have opened up. Your religious/theological/spiritual horizons will then have expanded sufficiently for you to comprehend that the new spiritual knowledge you are presently receiving poses in no way a threat to the old religions of your world. There will come a time for all the belief systems that are still with you when all their followers, not merely the more highly evolved souls among them, will be able to perceive that every word of My newly arriving wisdom and truth is meant to be an extension, enhancement and enlargement of the ancient spiritual texts of your world.

The fresh knowledge you are receiving forms an essential part of the natural renewal process that is presently taking place for the whole of your race. It brings to those who are ready to receive it an improved understanding that reveals the connection of all scriptures with the realities that lie beyond the horizons of earthly life. As time goes by, ever more of you will be ready to receive into their hearts and consciousness the wisdom and truth that now flows directly from My heart into yours. From there it proceeds, with the help of the Angels on the Highest levels of life, into the heart and soul of your whole race, thus assisting you and your world with moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Sooner than you may think the day will come in earthly life when all of you will be able to understand. There will then no longer be any need for anyone to doubt the correctness and truth of the spiritual knowledge that your world for some time has been receiving in ever increasing abundance. Throughout the ages many myths and legends appeared from time to time in your world. They were given by the Angels and Me for the simple reason that this was all you, My beloved children of the Earth, could understand and connect with during the various phases of your earlier spiritual development. This also applies to the Jesus legend.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Baking A Rich New Cake’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims*








Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
May the Light of Your courage, power and strength 
Flow freely into us and our world, not only  into 
Those affected by natural disasters
Like the earthquakes in Haiti, Chile and Nepal,
As well as flooding and landslides,
But also all who suffer from manmade tragedies,
For example the ones in the Middle East,
New York and London,
And more recently Paris and Brussels. 

Grant us and our world the gift of Your wisdom and love, 
And help us, together with You and the Angels,
To lift the souls of those 
Who through such events are finding their way 
Back home into the world of light, 
Guided and protected by the blessing, 
Healing and helping hands of the Rescuing Angels.
We thank them for making sure that 
No spirit and soul of any disaster victim
Will ever be left behind and forgotten,
Or get lost in the vastness of space and time.
May they forever rest securely in Your loving embrace,
The same as all of us are doing. 

We pray for forgiveness for all who to this day 
Insist on transgressing against your law of love
And in cold blood are committing
Their crimes against humankind. 
May the radiance of the Christ Star 
Flow into the hearts and souls of these people
Ever more powerfully, until the Divine spark
In them awakens and they too become aware 
Of their true nature as Your child 
Whose earthly existence serves a higher purpose,
And the duties and responsibilities this brings with it. 

May Your Divine courage and strength 
Flow into the survivors on this plane of our world,
As well as into those who are tending to the sick and wounded
In mind, body, spirit and soul. 
These things we are asking from You
In the name of love and
For the sake of the blessing and healing 
Of our world and all worlds

Amen

From ‘Disasters’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Archangel Michael’s Sword Of Truth*
​ 
The sword the Archangel Michael wields represents spiritual truth. For the time being, I the Universal Christ, can only get the Angel to place this tool into a limited number of hands that are ready to receive it. But in due course even the last one of you will have tuned the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind into My frequency, so that the Angels around  My throne can at last bring My truth to all of you. I takes a long time until the Divine spark in human souls during their lifetimes on the Earth stirs from its slumbers and the child in the manger, the Christ child is born in our hearts. 

To this day there are many in your midst who to this day have the greatest difficulties grasping that with My will and the help of the Angels all things are possible, every crooked corner can be made straight and any condition healed. Although for the time being these people are finding it impossible to believe that this could be true when they can see, with their limited earthly perception, that so much is amiss with your world and in their view downright wrong. Take heart, for these souls the moment will also come when their inner vision opens and they too will understand that in spite of what they are witnessing around them, life on the earthly plane – the same as everywhere else – is unfolding in accordance with My great plan. 

The Archangel Michael’s sword of truth will eventually enable even the last one of you to cut through the Gordion Knot of prejudices, superstitions and false beliefs that has held humankind in bondage to their earthly existence for long enough now. For sufficiently evolved souls the time has come for setting themselves free. That’s why the Angels are placing the sword of truth into their hands so that they can begin to cut themselves and the whole of your world free. 

The Gordion knot gave its name to a proverbial term for problems that can only be solved by a bold action. In 333 BC Alexander the Great, on his march through Anatolia reached Gordium, the capital of Phrygia. There he was shown the chariot of the ancient founder of the city, Gordius. The yoke of the vehicle was lashed to the pole by means of an intricate knot whose end was hidden. According to a local tradition, this knot could only be untied by someone who was going to be the future conqueror and ruler of Asia. It is thought that Alexander sliced through the knot with his sword and this how the expression ‘cutting the Gordian knot’ came to denote finding bold solutions to complicated problems.

Be that as it may, whatever you do spiritually has to be for real and the spiritual truth you receive directly from Me, through your inner guidance, is the St. Michael’s sword the Angels and I are placing into your hands. When it is correctly applied, i.e. unselfishly, with honesty and integrity for the highest good of all, this weapon guards and protects you in every crisis you may yet have to encounter. It provides you with the strength of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love, which helps you to overcome all obstacles on the inner and outer planes of your existence. Therefore, do not be afraid of anything, but attune yourself to the Angels, so that they can work through you and show you how to manifest their power in your daily life.

As the Divine spark in ever more of you awakens and develops into a small still flame of love, My light in you grows ever brighter, so much so that it gradually dissolves all darkness of the earthly life around you. The dream I have for you, My beloved children of the Earth, consists of a flood of light, joy and thanksgiving that increasingly flows from all human hearts and souls on the Earth plane. The spiritual light of My wisdom and truth that for some time has been dawning in your world can be likened to a beautiful sunrise. My light is flowing ever more powerfully into each one of you and from there into the whole of your planet. And the Angels and I rejoice that the dark night of humankind’s and the Earth’s spiritual winter is almost over.

You are all individuals and each one of you on their own, though hand in hand with the Angels and Me, has to pass through their very own mystical soul experiences. To encourage you to persevere, we occasionally allow you to catch glimpses of My eternal light and the heavenly splendour and glory that are waiting for each one of you on the highest planes of life. When this happens, for fleeting moments you have the impression of knowing and understanding the way of all things, as indeed you do during these breathtaking occurrences. They are sometimes given to earthly souls to give them a better idea of the bliss of the place that is their true home. This place has always been waiting for each one of you at the end of another lifetime on the Earth. There would be no point in trying to hold on to such precious visions. It is impossible because they are a matter of feelings that cannot be described in the words that are available to you. 

The spiritual development of every soul proceeds in a different manner and each one of you has to follow their own individual path back home into the oneness with Me. Truly, there is no point in attempting to design plans for the enlargement of spiritual powers that would work for all of you. And any kind of endeavour at trying to bring the whole of humankind onto one particular spiritual pathway, if need be by force, is bound to fail. It is part of My great plan of life that each one of you can only see the highest levels of life Great White Light through their own individually shaped and coloured window of perception. All of you together, but still each one at their own sweet pace, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. This continues until for you the rays of My light have finally become a single one, the Great White Light, in whom all colours of the rainbow are blended into one.

Do not allow the heaviness of Mother Earth’s vibrations to keep you tied down, but try to release yourself from them. This you do by constantly seeking My help and guidance and bringing forth from deep within your own being the highest and the best you are capable of. Reach up to the highest forces of life, the vibrant power of the Angels and Masters, so they can help you to resolve all earthly concerns and issues. They are happy to assist anyone who wishes to evolve into a Master soul and a Christed one in their own right. This you do when you walk in the footsteps and follow the example of a Master soul, like the one depicted by the Jesus legend. Showing you how to go about it has always been the true purpose and meaning behind this tale. 

Although the Masters in the world of light dwell on a higher plane of life, do not think of them as something super-human. In truth they are probably more human than any one of you who is still treading the pathway of evolving into a Master soul in its own right. They have travelled the same road as you are doing now and therefore had the same obstacles to overcome and the stones that are cutting your feet now, also once made theirs bleed and hurt. Master souls are not some kind of magnificent beings who dwell apart from humankind. True to their real nature, they are tender souls who empathise and feel with you in every hardship and disappointment you have to endure. They know your weaknesses and they enjoy your strengths. The Masters of the spirit groups that support you invite you into their aura, so that you may learn to love they way do, totally and unconditionally, like Me. 

And when you walk hand in hand with the Angels and them, and practise your truth in all you do, with the passing of time they are going to help you to develop the art of listening to the spoken words of the highest forces of Creation. You will then be able to tune into their thoughts that are traversing the ethers on the inner plane of life. If you still needed it, this will provide you with some definite proof of the Angels and Masters at work. In your daily spiritual practice, quiet reflections and meditations communicate with them. This does in no way set you apart from the events of everyday life around you. As time goes by, it will help you to become ever more powerfully conscious of the all-pervading spiritual forces that are constantly working behind the scenes of earthly life.

This is how the wheel of life and progress, whose symbol is the astrological zodiac, will keep turning forever. Out of the long chain of the experiences of many lifetimes every one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, eventually reaps the rewards and blessings that your own Divine characteristics and consciousness are creating and then bringing to you. To all of you in the end this process takes you into the perfect unions and the peaceful and harmonious existence your soul has been yearning for and dreaming of in the course of many lifetimes. 

And because the law of evolution demands that whenever one earthly lesson has been learned by one of you, their spirit and soul has to move on to their next educational phase. That is why people at times cannot help behaving in a manner that is hard or even impossible to understand by those around them. Being aware of this, wise ones are tolerant and refuse to criticise or sit in judgement over anyone. They know only too well that the only freedom of choice you have in earthly life is how to respond to any of the experiences that come your way. Recognising the guiding hand of the Divine behind all happenings on the Earth plane enables wise ones to walk the pathway of their lives humbly and to cultivate nothing but love and compassion, tolerance and forgiveness in all their encounters.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Explorations Beyond Earth’s Solar System*
​ 
Irrespective of how highly evolved you may become, more heights will always be waiting to be climbed by you, eventually they will be reaching way beyond the solar system of your present world. Heights of consciousness and experience are in store for you that in the present state of your development you cannot yet imagine or understand. But this how all life, including yours, moves ever forwards and upwards and becomes more glorious and beautiful. Yet, for as long as you still dwell on the Earth plane, there is much you can do to help your siblings as well as yourselves by simply being true to your real nature and loving everything that comes before you.

As many know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creations. Everything that is in your individual life and that of your world is your own creation. As much as you may initially hate this thought, through your thinking and behaviour patterns of the past you yourself once brought every bit of it into being. Now you are here as pioneers of the Aquarian Age and its people like you, simple folks, who are given the power of shaping and moulding in their thoughts the new world of your dreams and visions. It is a narrow path you are presently treading, but only for the time being. In due course many will follow in your wake. 

The Angels and I are pleading with you that in all your endeavours you make an effort at rising above earthly conditions and its limited horizons. So far they have to remain safely boarded up for your younger and less experienced siblings, because of the lessons they still require. In your role as wayfinder of a new age, let them see that you are capable of peering beyond the end of your nose and willing to share with them your visions of the new world that is in the process of emerging on the Earth plane. Paint for them the picture of a place where people co-exist in peace and harmony and with goodwill, love and respect for themselves and each other. By focussing on such a world, talking and thinking about it frequently, you are making a vital contribution towards bringing it into being, for in your thoughts you are then creating this world. 

In preparation for this task, sit in the silence and commune with the invisible as often as you can and become aware of the praise and thanksgiving that flows from My heart. Initially it may seem strange to you to think of Me giving thanks to you. But reflect on the idea of Me pouring forth thankfulness. I created the world, your world and all others and everything they contain. And I give thanks when I behold My Creation. Keep in your heart this thought of a continual outpouring of thanksgiving and join into it by being grateful for everything: for the mystery of life, your own and everyone else’s, for food and drink and for the joy of being alive and allowed to be present in your world at this very special time of transformation and transmutation. Do not forget to include in this the difficult and traumatic experiences, which on the surface of things may appear to have been bitter, as each one of them held a special blessing for you, My beloved child of the Earth. 

Reflect on the idea of giving thanks for everything you have received as well as for the things you are capable of giving. Give thanks to Me, the Great Father/Mother of all life for the Universe and all that is, ever has been and one day will be. Notice how your inner gates of praise and thanksgiving open as soon as you enter into the innermost sanctuary to worship Me. They open quite naturally when one of you has reached the point on its spiritual journey when it has learnt how to rise on the wings of My sacred wisdom and truth from the Earth plane into the heavenly fields on the higher and highest levels of life. When you dwell there for a time, you become aware of the praise and thanksgiving that incessantly flows from the highest levels of life. You can join this great symphony whenever you choose.

The more highly evolved you become, the more you feel your oneness with Me and through it with all life. For you there no longer is any separation between anything. Unless you suddenly start to behave in ways that are no longer worthy of you, the being who for a long time has been acting as your guide gradually grows into one with you. You live and breathe as one, you are one.

Each one of you is on the Earth to eventually become aware that you are a spark of Me, the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation. Therefore, you yourself are a light and the sooner yours begins to shine into the darkness of earthly life the better. The final aim of all your earthly lifetimes is to teach you the wise use of matter, including the cells and atoms of your physical body. Rather than allowing them to dominate you, you need to take charge of them and learn how to raise the vibrations of your whole being by filling the heavy atoms of your physical body with My heavenly light. Miracles happen when My spirit thus gains power of control over it. When your spirit and Mine finally have joined forces and become one, we can manipulate physical atoms and use any of the elements at will.

At all times the concerns and ideas of the spirit have to be your master and that master is your own spirit, who is part of Me, the Divine Master and Son/Daughter of the Great White Spirit. Mastery over yourself and your life can only be gained through obeying and living in accordance with the Universal laws, My laws, first and foremost the law of love. In this way highly evolved souls can not only gain mastery over their whole being, they also learn how to co-operate with the elements. 

Seeking to defy their power has been humankind’s way of the past. Look around you and you will see evidence everywhere to what kind of an effect your race’s attempts at seeking to control them have had on your poor planet. Aware of what is at stake, wise ones endeavour to work harmoniously with the elements and approaches them with love and wisdom, as well as the kindness and respect they deserve.

The Bible’s Book of Genesis 1:28 once told you: ‘And God blessed them and said to them: ‘Be fruitful, and multiply. Fill the Earth and subdue it. And have dominion over the fish of the sea, the fowl of the air, the cattle and over every living thing that moves upon the Earth.’ These words were given to your world so that in due course you would be able to learn from your own experiences that this was a mistake and simply could not continue. Having reached your present evolutionary level, you cannot help coming to this conclusion when the consequences of humankind’s struggle with nature, of trying to conquer and subdue it, are clearly visible just about everywhere. All natural disasters and catastrophes that ever took place on the Earth have been and still are the result of this kind of behaviour. The crowning glory has been and to this day is humankind’s disrespect for Mother Earth’s precious resources, and their ever more greedy and reckless exploitation for material gains.

Aware that nothing in earthly life is yours to keep forever and that everything has to be handed back at the end of each lifetime, wise ones recognise the futility of such enterprises. Knowing that the only thing human souls are on the Earth plane to conquer and subdue are the desires and urges of their lower earthly nature, like avarice and greed, jealousy and hatred, sufficiently evolved souls work hard on overcoming such traits once and for all. The duty of each one of you is to make their contribution to putting things right on your planet, taking a stand and calling a halt to all destructive actions against it. 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Easter Message From The Angels*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2007 under the title ‘An Easter Message From White Eagle given Easter Sunday 1933.’

The spiritual Universe is singing to you and your world this morning. And those whose inner ears have opened and whose hearts are tuned into the higher and highest realities of life can hear the glory of the message that at this time descends from the Heavens onto the Earth, which we are bringing to you. Alas, many in your midst are so sad and distracted by the cares of the material world that they cannot yet hear us. We are glad that ever increasing numbers of you are making good progress on their spiritual pathway.

Through sheer hard work, determination and perseverance, you have come a long way on your evolutionary road, which inevitably is strewn with the trials and tribulations that are necessary to help each one of you to grow ever more Heaven-tall. You have arrived at the point where you can hear our voices calling from the world of light, your true home: ‘Wake up, beloved children of the Earth. A new day is dawning for all those who weep.’

We are bringing you God’s message of a love that is true and eternal. Listen to the joy we, the Heavenly Hosts, are proclaiming on this day of resurrection and awakening. Since time immemorial every Easter Sunday the Universe’s spiritual power has been descending more forcefully than at other times onto the Earth. This is not just a ceremony or a form of worship of  your churches.

In 1933, when we gave our original Easter message through the White Eagle group of guides, it was too early to tell you that the life story of Jesus of Nazareth is but a legend that demonstrates to humankind the behaviour of a very old and highly evolved soul, who has prepared himself for his role in the course of countless incarnations, long before your present world came into being. The man has mastered his earthly self and is at one with his Highest Self. By integrating every aspect of his nature and passing every test and initiation that was required of him, he has become a perfect being, one who is whole, holy and healed. He has evolved sufficiently to act as a channel to bring onto the Earth plane the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the third aspect of the Divine, who is all love. This legend of a Christed one was created to demonstrate to your race the pathway each one of you has to walk when their earthly education has run its course.

In the year 2015, enough of you are ready to comprehend the true meaning of the Jesus story. In 1933 your world was still a very different one. Too few would in those days have understood what we had to say. Besides, too many still needed the comfort of believing that there really was a Master Jesus in our world, who would come to save and redeem them in the days of horror that were yet to come. The time for the revelation that there never was or will be such a being had to wait until the energies were right. This they were when the planet Pluto transited through Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious mind.

God’s truth is unchangeable. But how much of it we reveal to you at any given moment alters in keeping with the spiritual progress you are making and your ability to understand. That’s why something that is right for you now, may no longer be valid in future years. It has to be that way. We rejoice that sufficient numbers of you by now are capable of grasping that the story of the resurrection of Jesus always was no more than a metaphor that stands for the coming alive of the Christ Spirit. It rises from its death when your earthly self becomes aware of this hidden aspect of its nature.

This is the resurrection that eventually takes place in all human souls, when they slowly begin to free themselves from being trapped in the realities of Earth life and its beliefs. This awakening is quickened by an extra powerful outpouring of the Christ energies onto your planet during the Easter period and especially on Easter Sunday. The Divine spark in all human hearts then unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and together they bring about the renewal of all life in your world.

Easter is a spiritual rather than a religious period of the year. Mostly it is time for quiet thanksgiving because on the inner level of life the Christ Spirit within each one of you individually and also your whole planet is strengthened and fortified. Hand in hand with us turn your faces towards the great Sun of God and together let us give thanks and praise for the Great Father/Mother’s love, and for the gift of all life and lifeforms who are ever progressing towards more beautiful and perfect expressions.

Our love and special blessings are with you, always.

Happy Easter!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Pluto In Sagittarius’ 
[*=center]‘What Is Truth?’ 
Part A – What Is Truth?
Part B – Thou Shalt Not Kill
Part C – Where Do Our Religions Come From?
Part D – Created  In God’s Image

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Easter Message

*

Friendship isn’t a big thing,
It’s millions of little ones.

And to all my friends and spiritual family
Throughout our world
I am sending my love and best wishes for
An extra special and blessed time
For you and your loved ones.

Don’t forget to click on your

Easter Card 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Present Events On The Earthly Plane*
​ 
All of you together are responsible for the present sad state of your world. Lifetime after lifetime you have been doing your share of bringing it into being. However, the present earthly sojourn for many of you is meant to be a different one. It will be filled with opportunities for paying the spiritual debts you have with your planet and making good where once every one of you, and that without exception, so profusely sinned. Although this was done with My permission, as the words of Genesis prove, it is not meant to continue indefinitely. The time will come when even the last one of you has risen from their spiritual slumber and has sufficiently grown in wisdom and understanding to freely and willingly do their best to put things right and treat Mother Earth, as your host for a time, with the respect and love she so richly deserves. 

You will then be treading the path of the mysteries and to enable you to do this successfully, you need to train yourself to think accurately and to take good care of your surroundings. In all your endeavours seek to create peace and harmony and aim to be precise and particular in your thinking, for this is the foundation on which the life of the spirit is built. The power of magic is the power each one of you has to learn to wield in their thoughts. As aspiring healer and lightbringer you are tapping into and working with the white magic of life. And the development of your psychic gifts, which all of you possess at least in seedform, is but a preliminary to the opening of the gift of My power, the power of the Christ. It has been waiting for a long time to come alive in ever more of you.

To this day many things that on the surface of life appear terrible still have to take place in your world. They are a necessary part of the clearing out process of some of humankind’s most ancient individual and collective Karmic debts that have been waiting for a long time to be redeemed. Everything that is presently happening is an essential part of the breaking down of the old order. This brings with it a purifying and cleansing of your race’s earthly mind, which is accompanied by an opening of your heart centres. In these days of ever speeding up pace of scientific and technological progress it is of great importance to take care that your earthly mind does not become so powerful that it takes over, as this usually brings with it the closing down of the heart centre. 

The wise ones who are working behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life on your behalf are aware of this. They are doing their best to inspire each one of you to open their heart, because all human hearts are part of the Universe’s great heart of love and compassion. The more widely you open yours, the better the Angels and Masters can use you as a channel through which the blessing and healing power of the Divine love can flow into your world. This is how the seed of the Christ spirit comes alive in you and is born, and that is the only true salvation of humankind. The awakening of the individual Christ spirit in ever more of you is the true and only saviour and redeemer of your whole race and your world. 

Therefore, go forth with thankfulness in your heart for the spiritual knowledge that is now coming to your world and flowing into all of you. As prophesied by the Jesus legend, greater miracles than the ones described in this tale you shall see and they will come about through each and every one of you. To fulfil your Karmic obligations, it may be that some more suffering has to be endured by you and your world before this can happen. But in due course all of you will be able to see the evidence of My Divine will and power, love and wisdom at work everywhere in earthly life. 

There is no need to shy away from any of these things, as whatever you used to think of as being in the Heavens above and therefore infinitely removed from you, is actually also in you. It takes a long time before your small earthly self finds out that each one of you in truth has a strong affinity with all planes and levels of life, from the lowest up to the highest. On the physical and mental, etheric and spiritual level identical life atoms are as much present in you as they are in spheres far away from the Earth. And within each one of you there is a connection with the energies and influences of the planets, not only of your solar system but throughout the whole of Creation.

Many highly evolved souls choose another lifetime in physicality not for the purpose of seeking pleasure, but for the sake of helping humankind in some way. This does not necessarily mean endlessly attending meetings and workshops or ostentatiously doing good works. It may well be that the very presence of you brings joy and comfort to the lives of those around you, for example the family you were born into and the one in which you act as a parent. In that case scattering your energies and forces will be neither good for you nor anyone else. 

Whatever your present occupation may be, your best work is done when you are true to your real nature as a son/daughter of God and provide, comfort and love, warmth and light for all the flowers that bloom in the garden of your life, wherever you may find yourself. After all, you are a spark of the Divine, of Me, a chip off the old block, as you might say. From love you have come and to love you are returning. The Jesus legend provided your world with many demonstrations of what can be achieved with the help of the power and glory of My love, the Christ love, which throughout the whole of My Creation produces light in all its manifestations. 

I am the Solar Logos and when the Christ-consciousness within you is stimulated, you begin to understand the nature of light and how to receive and respond to My emanations. This does not require being particularly intellectual or clever from any one of you. If anything, an over-developed earthly mind may keep the door of your superconscious faculties firmly closed, making it impossible to come to comprehend the higher and highest aspects of life.

It is for this reason that many of your scientists are struggling with the concept of the existence of spiritual realms of much higher vibrations than those of earthly life. They fail to understand that these areas are of much greater importance than anything on the Earth plane, because without them there would be no life on your planet or elsewhere. As long as the door to the superconscious faculties of these people remains closed, they will find it impossible to perceive anything that lies beyond the end of their noses. Whenever you encounter souls who are still in this state of their development, the only thing you can sensible do is to love them form your heart the way they are, the way you love and respect the whole of humankind. 

Be as tolerant and compassionate, kind and loving as you can in all your encounters and especially with your younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind. Be careful not to create obstacles in your minds where in truth there are none, because your imagination is a powerful tool. And if you think of the young souls around you the way they one day really will be, you are helping them to bring this state about. Your imagination is part of Mine. In both of us it is the source of the creative process. I hold the whole of My Creation in My mind, where each one of you exists as a minute creature that has something of Me in it and who contains the power of growing, evolving and constantly increasing in consciousness. I am spirit, masculine, and soul, feminine, and each one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, is a spark that contains one of My seeds. This seed atom of you contains the whole Universe.

And when you have spiritually matured sufficiently you not only wish that your friends and family but the whole of humankind and your world should find genuine and lasting health and happiness. This can and will come regardless of what may still have to happen on the physical plane of life. Never forget that every one of you is a spirit and soul who possesses every one of My characteristics and powers. Among them are psychic powers many are presently in the process of developing. Under the guidance and protection of the Angels and Me these gifts will eventually enable all of you to travel their pathway through life with the complete inner peace of knowing that at all times you are doing the right things. This applies not only on the Earth plane but wherever else your future explorations may take you in the whole of My Creation.

Before this can happen, with the passing of time your whole earthly personality complete with its physical body and mind, spirit and soul needs to develop into a pure white temple of kindness and goodness. Only then can the light of My Spirit fill your whole being and shine through you into those around you and your world. For any of you, My beloved children of the Earth, as a spark of the Divine there is nothing too high or too great for you to achieve. This I am telling you to comfort and heal you of all pain and weariness the earthly condition inevitably brings with it. 

The knowledge of these things raises your spirit into the consciousness of the infinite and eternal world of spirit, your true home in which you constantly have your being, in spite of the fact that for a long time your earthly self is unaware of it. Through countless aeons you will continue to have your existence in this world, for – as you know by now – in truth there really is no death, only eternal life. Rediscovering this is the birthright of every one of you. It is My gift with which I am blessing the whole of humankind.

At the end of your earthly education you are going to learn how to use physical matter instead of allowing it to dominate you. Before this process can begin you need to become aware that even though every so often you are playing the role of an earthling, you have never stopped being a spark of the Divine, of My light. Each new lifetime on the Earth that is granted to you serves the purpose of taking you closer to discovering your inner light, so that it may commence shining in the darkness of your present existence. You are then doing your share of transmuting your own and your planet’s heavy atoms of matter into the light and vibrant ones of the spirit. 

Each one of you was created to fulfil one specific task in the transformation of Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. And every soul has its own pathway to walk, role to play, work to do and truth to find. In your search for truth, forget about finding it in history books, for they were written to promote the glory of the winners and are therefore filled with untruths. Look into your own heart instead and learn to listen to Me, the small still voice of your conscience. Bear in mind that your own work can only be done by you and that your neighbour’s job is not yours, and that all pathways are equally valuable and good. Every one is in keeping with the evolutionary level a soul has reached at any given moment and the Karma it has brought with it. Everything has always been part of the great evolutionary plan for all life and the design for humankind’s spiritual development is an integral part it. 

The essence of a White Eagle teaching in ‘Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘You are actively creating vibrations of peace whenever you aspire towards God. The Divine light within you expands and grows through thinking good and positive thoughts only and sending all your hopes, dreams and aspirations up to the highest realms of life. This is how you slowly but surely evolve into a vortex of spiritual light and power, who eventually will be capable of consciously and subconsciously commanding everything that is good. Your life then takes on a new aspect. You feel a quiet harmony within as your confidence in God grows. True faith in God means trusting that all things are working together for good, not only in your life but for the whole of your world. 

‘The cycles of life will never cease to move forwards and upwards in a spiral. In spite of patches of darkness, known to humankind as evil, you and your world have always been progressing. And now God’s heavenly light is penetrating ever more deeply into people’s minds and their hearts are opening. One by one they are reaching out for love and compassion, goodwill and righteousness.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Disasters’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> *Easter Message
> 
> View attachment 12918*
> 
> Friendship isn’t a big thing,
> It’s millions of little ones.
> 
> And to all my friends and spiritual family
> Throughout our world
> I am sending my love and best wishes for
> An extra special and blessed time
> For you and your loved ones.
> 
> Don’t forget to click on your
> 
> Easter Card
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​




Hello Aquarius... Lovely message.. and I could not agree more, all the little things add up to a priceless gift... because after all, that IS what friendship is.. a fabulous gift.. right?


----------



## Aquarius

Right! ​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Vision To Hold At This Time*
​ 
The following is the essence of two White Eagle teachings. The first one appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ August/September 2005: ‘We, your guides in the spirit world, are seeing a glorious future for humankind, when injustices have been righted and all those present have learned the conduct your lives in keeping with God’s laws and the way of wisdom. We perceive a natural and beautiful coming together of all nations who are united and at one as one family. The time is coming when your race has understood its responsibilities towards all life and especially the animal kingdom. An expansion of consciousness lies ahead when all of you will be capable of looking beyond the ends of their noses and even the astral planes to the celestial world where the Universal Christ with His/Her Angels and all other companies of the Highest are dwelling. 

‘All those who to this day insist on holding other nations and their people in subjection will gradually be withdrawn from earthly life and there will be an end to dominion, empire building, persecution and warmongering. Everybody will be occupying their rightful place in the country that once was created for them by their own group spirit and soul. Although each country has its own, in the process of evolution all of them will gradually merge into one great nation and that is your whole world. There is going to be a growing sense of partnership between the countries in which every one respects the culture of their neighbours whilst continuing to enjoy its own. 

‘This new world is ready and waiting for you beyond the veil that to this day separates your world from ours. Do not doubt and do not fear. Instead live consciously in the company of the shining ones, the Angels and Masters, your friends and helpers of the spirit. Do not be misled by commonsense and reason of your earthly minds. They were given to you for good purpose and wise reason and have their place because they provide you with the balance you need between the earthly plane and the highest realities of life. Do not be blindfolded by the reactions of your earthly mind. On the wings of the spiritual knowledge that we are bringing you rise above and look beyond the realities of Earth life to that which is truly important, namely that which lies behind it with its eternally true values. God bless each one of you with Its vision and truth.’ 

From Stella Polaris Feb/March 2008 ‘Transmutation’: ‘When humankind fully recognises its birthright, there will no longer be any wars and no-one will be subject to disease and poverty. Even death will be overcome when the Christ Spirit, the living God within, has achieved mastery over all atoms of your physical body. In the days to come the powers of the spirit will be so highly developed that you will be able to read at a glance the thoughts of your companions. Yet, no-one will be entrusted with this gift who does not yet know how to treat it with reverence. 

‘We are explaining these things to help you understand that there is a great need for spiritual growth in every one of you, so that the finer gifts of the spirit can eventually become yours. The more you work selflessly and from a loving heart, the more your vision and perceptiveness of the spirit increases. In the fullness of time the power to heal and all other talents the Master Jesus possessed, according to the legend of his life, will also be yours. The highest forces will then be using you as their channel and the Master’s prophecy will come true that even greater miracles than the ones he performed will eventually be worked and that through each one of you. 

‘The final and complete overthrow of death is waiting for humankind. Each one of you will discover for themselves that there is no death and that there never will be any. We hear you ask: ‘Do you mean no death of the physical body? But that would be against nature!’ What we mean is not death the way you know it today. When your small earthly self has surrendered itself completely to the Christ Spirit within and you have become a Christed one in your own right, a transmutation of the cells and atoms of your physical body takes place. This takes them onwards and upwards to higher vibrations where decay like that of the Earth plane does not exist.’ 

Updated March 2016. Considering that some of the earliest White Eagle teachings appeared as far back as 1937, it stands to reason that by now some considerable progress in our individual and collective spiritual development must have been made. Therefore, it is likely that we are a good bit closer to the above vision becoming a reality in earthly life. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Mother Earth*

Can you imagine what would happen,
If the Earth’s diameter were only a few metres
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The visitors are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such an exquisite work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and wonder,
Brings them healing and peace
In mind, body and soul.

Having come to love the Earth, 
Ever more of the visitors are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being, for now they know 
That their lives, their own wellbeing 
And wholeness depends on that of the planet. 
Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth were only a few metres in diameter?
Well, why can’t more of us be like that in any case
And wake up from our spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?

And then the miracle happens and
The first signs are appearing that humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations of a peaceful world
Are approaching fulfilment.
Hallelujah!
The Earth is in the process of being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When the only souls who reincarnate onto this planet
Will be those who are sufficiently evolved to freely and willingly
Live and work together in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us.
All of us will know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.

How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality in earthly life? 

Recommended Viewing:


‘Wilderness’ 
 
Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Mother **Earth Sees Herself*

Mother Earth sees herself through our eyes.
She dances with our senses
To each new day’s surprises.
The rainbow of existence says:
‘Time for waking up and becoming the real you.’
Mindfully awake and grateful 
For the gift of life that has been given to us.

We have come into this lifetime
To act as the Earth’s guardians and caretakers, 
Instead of robbing and plundering
Her of her precious resources. 
The love that is in our hearts and souls for 
Mother Earth and all her kingdoms 
Blesses and heals them as well as us.
Through us and our efforts 
She is slowly transforming herself
Into a planet of healing and peace. 

As beloved children of the Universe,
Whose true nature is love,
Each one of us has the right 
To find happiness and fulfilment,
To love and be loved.
Yet, this cannot happen until we ourselves 
Become more loving and giving,
For we are integral part of the living and beating 
Heart of the whole of the Creation.

The Earth we walk on and the Sun that shines upon us,
Mother Earth and Father Sun,
Are physical manifestations of 
The Great Mother/Father of all life.
They are experiencing themselves through us.
And it is our loving devotion and gratitude 
For the life they are giving us, 
Each day anew, 
That blesses and heals all parts of 
Us and our world into one, so that
The illusion of separateness dissolves 
And once again we are consciously aware
Of our loving union with all life and lifeforms.

Thanks and praise be to Thee, 
Great Spirit and Your only born Son,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Are Born Into Flesh*
​ 
The following items are the essences of several White Eagle teachings. From ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born into flesh, but in truth you are a spirit and soul who is spending time in earthly life so that your spirit may quicken and grow and once again become conscious of its Divine inheritance. You are by no means limited by your present existence, although to this day millions of people still believe that when their physical body dies, their whole being dies and that’s the end of them. What a surprise they will have when they see their physical body lying inert and dead, and they are still consciously living, in spite of the fact that they have no power to get the earthly body they left behind moving again. This is how your spirit and soul are set free and return into the world of spirit, your true home which is part of the Earth plane.

From ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘Love is the Universal law of life and God’s will is that you learn how to love wisely, all people and everything else that shares your life with you. This you do by constantly sending out goodwill and light to all. We, your guides in the world of spirit, are working, for a long time unknown to you, on human minds and hearts. The years have been speeding by and we are glad to tell you that humankind has passed the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey. 

‘Ever more of you are presently awakening to the inner light of the Christ that is waiting to teach each one of  you how to become a perfected son/daughter of God and the human race. As you overcome the desires and passions of your lower animal self, you make room for the living God within you, the Christ Spirit, to manifest in you and your life. The growth of this part of you  is our Divine heritage and constant progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin today you will continue tomorrow. And in the world of spirit or light you will still be working to guide, inspire and bless humankind, in the same way as many of you are doing, now.’

‘The mystery and the miracle of life is continually making itself known and manifests itself through all your experiences. But those of death reveal themselves when you re-enter into world of spirit and with it regain the conscious awareness that life is eternal. As the spirit and soul withdraw from earthly life they escape into the freedom of their true home, where they are free to explore other levels of existence. Why do you grieve when your loved one has entered into such a much fuller and richer life? Or are you weeping because you are feeling lonely? There is no need for shedding tears over souls who have gone onward to a greater happiness than the Earth plane can offer.’

From ‘Illumination’ first published 1937: ‘Death is a mystery only because you do not understand. As a child is received into earthly life with love and rejoicing, can you imagine with how much more joy returned souls are welcomed to the spirit world? Could you but understand, you would rejoice with them and pray: ‘God, I thank You that my loved one has entered into the fuller and richer life of the spirit.’

‘Would you chain your loved ones down, keep them in some dark cell of age and pain, just because you love them so dearly? Would that be the voice of love? Rather than doing that a truly loving heart cries: ‘Beloved, I raise myself with you into the light. Enter and be joyful there, for in due course I shall be joining you.’ 

From the Lodge Calendar February 2008: ‘Words can be cheap and may fall as dead ash in the end. Yet, if you base your life on God-action in thought, word and deed, you are acting as a conscious being in the vast world of light where the only genuine and lasting happiness and perfection can be found. Therefore, walk the narrow path of doing what your inner guidance tells you is right. Never forget that you are not walking alone and that your Guardian Angel is helping you in all your endeavours. Whenever you are ready to know more about yourself, God and the world you are living in, it will show you the way.’ 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Where Are Our Loved Ones?*

‘I look up to the sky and talk to you.
What I wouldn’t give to hear you talk back.
I miss your voice,
I miss your laughter,
I miss everything about you.’

Anon.
​ 
Sometimes one cannot help wondering what happens if our loved ones, who have gone to the world of light before us, decide that for them the time for another incarnation on the Earth plane has come. Shall we notice any difference in our communications with them when we try to meditate on their presence as if they were still in the realm of light and Angels, although in truth they have left.

Let’s not create obstacles in our minds where in truth there aren’t any. If a spirit and soul has left the world of light for another reincarnation onto the Earth plane, it may no longer be possible to get a connection with them on the same frequency. But because the biggest part of us is our Highest Self, who is always wherever its earthly counterpart is, we still connect and don’t notice any difference. In the final analysis, does it really matter where the loved ones are, whenever they are not within our physical reach? If our inner connection with them is one of love and respect for each other, this has created a bond between us that cannot be destroyed or disrupted by anything – it never ceases.

Because on the inner level all life is one and we are connected with each other in any case, being an individual in our present existence is an essential part of the illusions of Earth life. We were created this way so that we should be able to recognise that each one of us is an individual and unique spirit and soul, unlike any other in the whole of Creation. But on the inner level of life the other one’s spirit is part of ours – and so is everybody else’s. That is why we are told by the wise ones in charge of us that what is done for one is done for all, i.e. when we are hurting someone we are causing pain to the whole of life and ultimately to ourselves. And when we are making good the damage we once did and are healing, all life and lifeforms are doing the same.

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Depression And Astrology*
​ 
The legend of Pegasus, the winged horse of the Ancient Greek mythological tradition, can help us find a better understanding of the creative processes. The steed is a metaphor for the creative imagination of writers on whose wings it is possible to lift ourselves and those around us into the heartmind of the Universe. The ideas from the Source are the inspiration behind all creative efforts in earthly life and elsewhere. They are constantly flowing from the highest levels into those who are ready to receive them. This is how the ideas are seeded into the consciousness of the creative writers of our world. 

Whether we are aware of this as yet or not, in all our creative writings we act as channels through which the Universe’s ideas are expressed with the help of the author’s unique individual perception and understanding of life. In humankind’s arrogance and vanity younger and less experienced souls may believe all their ideas come from them and are therefore their property. This they only are in a much wider sense because all creative ideas have their origin in our Highest Self who, independent of how unaware we may still be of this fact, at all times remains an integral part of us. 

People who are used by the Universe as a channel for bringing its ideas onto the earthly plane of life, in the course of many lifetimes are prepared – maybe unwittingly – to fulfil a task that may be waiting for them in their present lifetime. It may consist of bringing some specific work of art, maybe several, onto the Earth. One major problem arises in this process and that is in order to reach the intended recipient’s conscious awareness, the Universe’s ideas have to work their way through layer upon layer of that person’s residues of the soul memories from all its previous lifetimes. That is the reason why frequently bouts of deep depression have to be endured by creative writers, before the next creative outburst becomes possible. Two outstanding examples of this come to mind. 

The first one is the English novelist and essayist, Virginia Woolf, born 25th January 1882, a Sun Aquarius with an Aries Moon. She died 28th March 1941 when her second Saturn Return was almost complete. Saturn returns are times for taking stock and clearing out from our lives that which has outlived its usefulness. Who knows? Maybe Virginia took her own life because her earthly self could no longer endure the pain and pressure that was coming from its soul.

The second one is the American novelist, poet and short story writer, Sylvia Plath, born 27th October 1932, a Sun Scorpio with her Moon in Libra. She died by her own hand on 11th February 1963 at age 30, shortly after the completion of her first Saturn Return. Most striking in the dates of birth of both women is a prominent presence of the seven and therefore Neptune. The vibration of this number is under the rulership of this planet. In Virginia’s case there is the 25th, the day of her birth = 2 + 5 = 7. Sylvia’s is the 27th, 2 = Moon. 7 = Neptune. 2 + 7 = 9 Mars and Scorpio.

As I do not know the birth time of either woman, it is impossible to establish whether a strong Neptunian influence was also expressed in their birthcharts, but it is highly likely that this was the case. However, Sylvia’s Moon in Libra sheds some light onto her fate. If you read the Sun in Libra in the Astro Files, you will find that people with their Moon in this sign tend to draw fateful encounters in their relationships with the other sex into their lives, because of the Karma they themselves once created and brought with them into their present lifetime.

Neptune represents the highest love vibration of the whole of Creation and the higher octave of Venus. It knows nothing of this world and its concerns, and everything about those of the highest realms of life. And that is a world of beauty, peace and harmony, without trouble and strife, the world for which all human souls secretly long and yearn. The upside of Neptune’s energies is that under their influence it is possible to bring the inspiration for the most magnificent works of art onto the Earth plane. During the Age of Pisces, the sign co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune now behind us, this could strongly be felt in all fields of artistic endeavours and especially music. 

The downside of the Neptunian energies is an increasingly strong desire of wanting to escape the dark and harsh conditions of earthly life. Besides in us and our world these energies all too easily express themselves in deceptions and delusions, of the self and others. For as long as Pisceans have not yet taken possession of the stabilising and balancing energies of their polar opposite, known as the sleeping partner, the Earth sign Virgo, the Neptunian energies will remain difficult to handle. Virgo sign is ruled by Mercury, the mythological messenger of the Gods. He was the one who stole their fire and brought it down to the Earth to relieve the suffering of humankind struggling in the darkness of its ignorance.

In view of all this it is hardly surprising that the Neptunian energies provide us with an increased sensitivity to the higher and highest aspects of life to human souls, but unfortunately also to the much rougher and coarser vibrations of the Earth plane. The escapist tendencies in the end may get too hard to resist when the going gets too tough for super-sensitive Neptunian souls. Upon their arrival in the world of spirit they will no doubt find out that what once promised to be a permanent answer to their problems, taking their own life, is in truth the most temporary solution of all. There is no way any soul ever escapes from a single one of the unresolved issues it thought had been left behind. Each one has to be attended to in their next lifetime, and the next, until a resolution has finally been found. 

Pisceans are particularly prone to deep depressions. Virgos, their polar opposites in the zodiac, through their inner connection with this sign, are also affected by this. The same happens to the polar opposition of Sagittarius and Gemini, the signs in which the superconscious mind of our Highest Self tries to reach and awaken its small earthly counterpart to Its presence. More often than not this is unsuccessful, as we all seem to be remarkably reluctant to go along with and move into the experiences that are then called for. Wary of this new and strange adventure, our soul shies away from rediscovering the most beautiful and precious aspect of its nature. 

The Chinese call Gemini the monkey sign, because of the ceaseless mental activity of the earthly human mind that is particularly strong in this sign. Therefore it is hard to get under our control, which is a main requirement for all of us. Gemini is a mental sign and not an emotional one. Rather than buckling down to the task of taking charge of their earthly minds and going into the depths of their world of feelings and emotions to listen to their inner guidance, Geminians may prefer spending their time in endless small talk and revelling in the minutest details of the most trivial things. And Sagittarius, its polar opposite, is the procrastinator of the zodiac who would rather go jet-setting round the globe in pursuit of those illusory greener pastures than seeking them on the inner levels of life with the help of it Highest Self. The result in both cases is the same: depression.

Scorpios may suffer from depressions because of their great reluctance to reveal their true feelings. Deeply feeling and highly sensitive to the emotional vibrations of their environment, they are particularly good a hiding what they feel away, even from themselves. It is inevitable that in the fullness of time this too results in depression. Pisceans, ruled by Neptune, are under similar influences, as the danger of deceiving oneself and others always loom large wherever this planet’s energies come strongly into play. 

Scorpio is ruled by Mars and Pluto. The energies of the latter ensure that hidden things come to the surface of the consciousness of the soul’s earthly self. Their cathartic purging and cleansing effects are designed to gradually purify the human soul’s lower nature, especially selfishness and greed. The energies involved are then meant to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing ones for all life. The human soul’s highest potential in all the signs mentioned, but especially Scorpio, is to lift itself and our whole world on the mighty wings of the Great White Eagle above the Earth plane into the blessing and healing power of the Highest Star, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. The eagle is its symbol.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Negative Thinking – Prime Cause Of Depression’ 
[*=center]‘The Negative Aspects Of The Sun Signs’ 
[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The State Of Our World*
​ 
Every second, minute and hour of each day of our lifetimes on the Earth plane is irrevocable and can never be brought back. Each time we make a mistake we learn something from it and do better the next time round. This does not alter with the death of our physical bodies. In the world of light, just the same as in earthly life, we can revise what we have been doing, where we went wrong and changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are advisable. 

For a long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we shall think of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and irreversible. This changes dramatically when we discover that in truth we are eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues whenever our physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been returned to Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us in the early stages of our development when once more we have returned to the world of light, our true home, only to find out that any outstanding issues and dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind have not done anything of the kind. 

During all coming lifetimes – however many it may take – we are going to be offered opportunities for resolving all issues and healing each one of our relationships. Being aware of our true nature, naturally we wish to make as much progress as possible on the evolutionary journey of life. That’s why we freely and willingly pick up the threads we left dangling and get to work. 

I do believe that we are all accountable for our own development and also for that of our world. In my view, there is no need to despair over its present state, because in the long course of our evolution over millions of lifetimes, all of us have taken part in making it this way. That’s why it seems only fair to me that now it’s everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and making our world a better, safer and more beautiful place to be for everything that shares it with us. 

Regardless of that, neither you nor I are our brother/sister’s keeper – they too are responsible for themselves. But, we are all in this life together so we can help each other carry the burdens of Earth life. To enable us to make the progress on our evolutionary pathway that is potentially possible in every lifetime, it is helpful to bear in mind that because of our oneness on the inner level of life, every word, thought and action of one soul influences all others, in a positive as well as a negative sense. 

As sparks of the Divine, we are young Gods in the making. The sooner we wake up to our responsibilities towards our own wellbeing and that of our whole world, the better. And because we are all here together to rally round each other in times of need, as best we know how to, that’s the reason for writing this and why I am saying to you now: ‘Don’t give up – go for it! Find healing, walk that wondrous journey of discovery of the self, of the true nature of your being, hand in hand with God and the Angels, who are waiting to be called upon by you. Know that you are loved. It does not matter what you did in the past of what you may presently think, do or say, you are still loved. For one thing, I love you – that is why this is now before you.’

God bless you and may the Angels keep you safe, now and forever. 

With love and light,
Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Importance Of  Humour*
​ 
White Eagle ‘The Spontaneous Joy Of The Spirit’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2011: ‘Do not be too serious and solemn with yourself or else you chain yourself to the heaviness of the Earth atmosphere. Be very still and quiet, but also have the joy of the spirit singing within you and the laughter of the spirit on your faces. We, your spirit guides in the world of light, have a sense of humour and nothing gives us greater pleasure than to hear and see the joy of the spirit bubbling through you. We encourage happiness, the zest for life and a sense that whatever is happening in your world does so for good and wise reasons and therefore is right.’

White Eagle ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Let us all cultivate a sense of humour, so that we treat as amusing those things in humankind that would otherwise irritate or annoy us. Let us be understanding, feeling with our siblings in their little irritations and annoyances and turn darkness into light by throwing upon it the wondrous warming beam of humour.’ 

White Eagle ‘Sayings of the Gentle Brother – Simplicity’: ‘Do not forget that we, your guides from the world of spirit, are with you always. We look upon all happenings on the Earth plane with great love and sometimes with humour. Oh yes, we have a great sense of humour. Ours is a kindly type of humour and we suggest that yours should also be that way. If you can keep your eyes twinkling, you will find it a great help.’ 

White Eagle ‘The Quiet Mind – Just Laugh!’: ‘If everything goes wrong, just laugh! Let it have its fling and let it go. Keep your vision upon God and know that in the end everything will come right. That is the truth!’ 

White Eagle ‘The Source of all our Strength – Enjoy Fun’: ‘Life is not solemn. It is full of joy and fun. Think of life as being eternal and that you – a tiny spark of that Divine life – are learning to walk a path which is leading you to being consciously reunited with your Heavenly Parents. The goal of your life is this union with Divine love and peace and joy and – yes – fun.’ 

White Eagle ‘On Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘May we all cultivate a sense of humour, so that we see as amusing those things in humankind that would otherwise irritate and annoy us. Let us be understanding, feeling with our brothers and our sisters in their little irritations and annoyances and turn darkness into light by throwing upon it the warming beam of humour. But in humour, the same as in all things, it is necessary to be wise, so let yours never be of the unkind but of the kind variety.’
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Bird Of Paradise *
​ 
Bird spirits as animals totems can assist humankind in matters of acquiring higher knowledge and wisdom. They are symbols of strength, freedom and unity with all fellow creatures. When the bird of paradise enters our field of vision it may appear as a metaphor for someone who has extravagant and elaborate thoughts. It can also be an indication of lightness, closeness to God and the removal from worldly concerns.

When you admire something like the beautiful display of the bird of paradise and watch his far less colourful mate inspecting him, do you ever ask yourself: ‘Why is it that nature adorns so many male birds with colourful plumages and the ability to sing and dance, while the female of the same species has to make do with dowdy brown feathers and remains mousy and quiet in the background? The answer is a very simple one. Because new life cannot be created through the males of any species of our world, to enable them to take part in ensuring the survival of their species, all males of breeding age are overcome by an urge to attract a female to themselves. 

As part of the Great Mother of Life, in all animals the female alone possesses the wisdom, i.e. instinctive knowledge of who is the right mating partner for her. This ensures that the best possible offspring are produced and the evolution of each species progresses as it should. The Father is the Great Designer and Architect of all life. He makes it up in many different ways to the males that they have  to play second fiddle to the star attraction of the magnificent spectacle of procreation that truly is the greatest show on Earth.

As a demonstration that the males are loved no less than their partners, in most bird species they have been endowed with flamboyant plumage. Furthermore they are equipped with a special ability to strut show off and strut their stuff to impress, court and woo the lady of their dreams with their singing and in some cases dancing. Whenever an opportunity for it arises, this allows the males to practise their art whole-heartedly by serenading and displaying themselves to the females in all their splendour. Some of this typical male behaviour can be observed in all species – including the human one. 

As the female is the one through whom life is created and she is its main nurturer and protector, she has no need for any kind of special costumes and showmanship. Her requirements are quite the opposite to those of the male. To make it as difficult as possible for potential predators to find and devour her and her young, she is wisely clothed in feathers of a kind that permit her to virtually disappear in the undergrowth. Because of her camouflage clothing, whenever danger threatens she can hide herself and her brood by covering them with her wings. How wise and how great Thou art!

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]The Bird of Paradise  
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Nightly Closing Of The Border Between India And Pakistan*
​ 
I have never seen a finer example of the male of the human species strutting his stuff than in the video below. To me, the whole ceremony feels strangely reminiscent of the colourful plumage and the courtship rituals of the bird of paradise. In its human counterpart, however, the display is not for the winning of the heart of a female. I cannot help the feeling that it was originally designed to frighten the living daylights out of any opponent that may come the soldiers’ way. 

'Closing Of The Border'

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Can Do It!*

You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going
By believing in yourself.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you remember that the only failures
Are those who never try.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> *You Can Do It!*
> 
> You don’t need to be told:
> ‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’
> You don’t need to be told:
> ‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’
> 
> You’ve got enough determination
> To see you through,
> And if you muster the patience,
> Good luck will come, too.
> 
> You may have to weather a storm or two,
> But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
> You’ll only get where you’re going
> By believing in yourself.
> 
> So go on, give life your best shot.
> Success will not pass you by,
> If you remember that the only failures
> Are those who never try.
> 
> Anon.
> 
> From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​




i needed to read that today..been a tuff few days and some.....


----------



## Aquarius

Dear Escorial. I know you REALLY can do it. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*Don’t Quit*

‘Winners never quit
And
Quitters never win.’

Anon.

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you’re trudging seems all uphill,
When funds are low and debts are high,
And you want to smile, but have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down more than a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don’t ever quit.

Life can be strange with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns.
But many a failure can turn about,
And we could be winning, if only we stick things out.
Don’t give up, even if the pace appears to be slow.
You may succeed, with just one more blow.

Success is failure turned inside out.
It’s the silver tint on the clouds of doubt.
And you never can tell how close to it you are,
It could be near, when it still seems very far.
So, stick to the fight when you’re hardest hit.
And when things seem at their worst.
That’s the time when it’s most unwise to quit.

Anon.
​ 
The way I see it, when things sometimes seemingly go wrong in our lives, it is always us who are out of step with the Universe and not the other way round. It is then more than likely that the energies it is currently putting at our disposal wish to tell a different story and are trying to steer us and our life into a different direction. If one seemingly runs into one invisible wall after another, when obstacle after obstacle rears its head, it is a safe bet that the Universe is attempting to give us a message that somehow we are barking up the wrong tree. It may well be the case that it has something much better up its sleeve for us, if we but pay attention.

The world around us is a mirror of what is taking place inside us. Through the actions and reactions of the people around us it is constantly trying to provide us with some kind of feedback. This is known as Universal guidance and we do well to listen to what the Universe has to say. And whenever things in our lives are not going the way we would want them to, almost certainly this is a signal from the Highest that for us the time has come to take stock and make some changes. Making an effort to attend to the special lessons we have agreed to learn in the course of our present lifetime, long before we entered into it, re-aligns our energies with those of the Universe and we get back into harmony with ourselves and the predestined pathway of our life. 

Whenever any change of direction is required, we do not have to do anything of the kind, because we have been given freedom of choice. However, wise ones pay attention to whatever guidance comes their way and when next time something appears to go wrong in their lives, they try their hand at something else and look towards channelling their energies into different avenues of expression. The Universe constantly offers us choices and no-one can force us into doing anything we do not like or to believe things that do not sound true to us. There is always a choice and it has to be made – by us. But, before we can choose wisely, we first have to become aware of the fact that we are allowed to choose. Try not to overlook that not choosing also amounts to a choice.

Humankind’s much cherished freedom is comparable to a dog going for a walk on a lead. We are the dog and our Karma is the lead which our Highest or God Self holds in its loving yet stern, undeviating and unrelenting hands. It alone knows our true needs and whatever is the right thing for us in any given moment. It constantly guides us into our next adventures on the Earth plane. For each one of us this is the only authority in the whole of Creation who really knows which lessons still have to be integrated by us and which tests and trial are necessary to lead us home into the oneness with God. 

If at any given time evil desires of our lower nature rise to the surface of our consciousness, we are free to decide whether we wish to follow them and act them out or not. The more highly evolved we become, the easier it becomes to acknowledge and accept such things as part of our lower animal nature, which have outlived their usefulness. Whenever this happens, wise ones reach for the hand of their Highest Self and request its help to change and transmute the energies of the desires that are no longer in our interest into something that serves the highest good and greatest joy of all life. 

It is possible to save ourselves many disappointments when we bear in mind that doors will only ever open for anyone when they are meant to. And when one of them does, the experience can be likened to something that can usually only be seen in funny films. Having so got used to pushing and shoving uselessly at far too many doors, there may well come a moment, when – metaphorically speaking – we have at last found the right one. In that case the door flies open so suddenly that it makes you feel almost as if you were shooting out through the window, at the other end of the room. Why not try it out for yourself sometime?

True faith in ourselves, our own life and the goodness of the Universe can only grow in anyone through growing and learning from our first hand experiences, like the one that now lies before you. On this road of learning to trust, when we unsuccessfully tried one door after another and none will open for us, no matter how hard we try – when things seem to be going wrong, as they sometimes will – it is worth our while to stop in our efforts and reflect. It is worth our while to have a bit of a dialogue with ourselves that goes something like this: ‘Let me see, what I am trying here is obviously not meant for me. Maybe the Universe has something else for me in mind, possibly something better. If so, I’ll be patient and wait for another opportunity that will surely come, especially if I ask for it. 

‘Are things really going wrong in my life or is merely that the Universe is trying to give me a message that I need a change of direction? Could this be happening for my own good and because the Universe loves me and knows my true wants and needs better than I do? Could it be protecting me against myself, because it wants me to find what is rightfully mine? Is it possible that something better is in store for me, something I might not have imagined even in my wildest dreams? Perhaps I better wait patiently for a while, so that another chance can come my way. 

‘That’s a great deal better than despairing or even swearing at the Universe because it does not seem to wish to fulfil my wishes. I am your child and my true nature is love. Help me try the loving way instead, with love in my heart for myself and the people involved in my enterprise. Alright, here I go! I love you and trust you, as you love and trust me. After all, that makes an awful lot of sense, you know!’ 

And when funds are low and debts are constantly high, it is time for some soul-searching and asking myself: ‘Why am I not taking part in the Universe’s abundance? Is it because I am not sharing my own abundance with others, my gifts and talents, of which we all have many? How can I increase my input into life, so that I can get more out of it? Do I need to be less selfish and think more about the good of the whole of society, life, our beautiful planet and the Universe? Why don’t I try and see what happens?’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You’ll Never Walk Alone’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Never Give Up*

‘It doesn’t matter how slow you go,
As long as you don’t stop’
Confucius 551 – 479 BC

When cares threaten to overtake you
And you’re waiting for the sky to clear,
Remember that life is a series of changes,
And a brighter tomorrow is always near.

Each day is a brand new beginning,
And each one brings a beautiful dawn.
So, when you come to the end of your rope,
Tie a knot in the end and hang on, 
Filled with hope.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Lesson Of Value



*
​ Do you know what I would do, if I could live my life all over again? I would go to bed when I am sick, instead of pretending the Earth would go to pieces and my family would not survive without me. I would burn my most precious candles before they melted in storage. I would talk less and listen more. I would invite friends to dinner, even if our carpet were stained and our sofa old and faded. 

I would take the time to listen to my grandfather ramblings about his youth. I would share more of the responsibilities my husband carries and expect him to be interested in mine. I would not insist that the car windows should be closed on a warm day because my hair had just been done. I would sit on a lawn without minding grass stains. I would laugh and cry less while watching television and more by observing the world around me. I would not buy anything merely because it is practical, does not get dirty too easily or is guaranteed to last a lifetime. 

Instead of wishing away nine months of pregnancy, I would cherish every moment and treasure taking part in the miracle inside me. I would be proud to be a woman and feel honoured that one of God’s greatest mysteries was being created through me. I would no longer call my monthly cycle ‘the curse’, because I now know that it is a precious part of the great wisdom without which the wonder and miracle of God’s most beautiful gifts to humankind could not be given. If one of my children wanted to give me a kiss, I would not say: ‘Later. Now get washed and ready for dinner.’ I would use the words ‘I love you’ and ‘I’m sorry’ much more frequently. But mostly, when I come into my next lifetime, I shall seize every minute and take note of what’s happening inside and around me.

I shall not sweat over small things and worry about who does not like me, who has more than I have and who should be doing what. I shall cherish the relationships with those who love me. And I shall reflect frequently on what God *has* blessed me with and what I can do each day to create good health on all levels of my being, mentally, physically, emotionally and most of all spiritually. I shall treasure the good things of earthly life while I am there, be grateful for them and give thanks to our Father/Mother Creator for all their gifts. I am going to make the most of everything that has been given to me before this lifetime ends.

The above was written when my physical body was dying from cancer. Now that I have been in the world of spirit for some time, my message to you is: ‘Do not be afraid of death. I came to the other side and thought: ‘Why, there is nothing to it. I did not feel anything. Apart from being no longer in pain, I do not feel any different. I am still the same I was in earthly life.’ 

It’s really beautiful here, too. Everything I loved and treasured on the other side, I also have with me here. All the loved ones that ever left me and even the pets I lost are now with me. Had I known all that, I would not have been afraid of death or even illness. Who knows? Without fear my body may never have developed cancer. And when the Angel comes to take me home, I shall get hold of its hand happily and contentedly, knowing that I shall always be taken care of, wherever my destiny my wish to take me one of these days.

And by the way, do not believe it when anyone says to you that we come into Earth life with nothing and that we leave it in the same state. Take it from me: that is just not true. We are a spirit and soul, we are consciousness and that is what we bring with us into each new lifetime on the Earth. The learning we there draw from all our experiences help our consciousness to grow and expand. At the end of each one of our lifetimes we take with us into Eternity the sum total of everything we have learnt up to that moment. We bring it with us into every next earthly sojourn where it supports and sustains us.

No experience is ever wasted and my advice to you is: look for what you can learn from everything that is in your life. Make an effort to absorb the lessons life sends you, as that is the only way to grow and evolve. Know that everything serves a higher purpose, although it is often quite hard to recognise what that should be, it is always there. And do not forget to give thanks often for the wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents. Thank them for creating you and allowing you to take part in earthly life, so that you may grow and mature into spiritual adulthood. 

These are some of the things my most recent earthly lifetime has taught me. In all Eternity the learning I have found shall be mine. Because of it I shall be able to cope much better with earthly life next time round than during all previous occasions. This message is coming to you because I wish to share my learning with those who are still on your side of the veil, in the hope that it will help them in some way. God bless each one of you. See you around in the world of light one of these days.

Your loving sister in spirit,
Erma Bombeck
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Letting Go

*_*




*_​A small boy had been in the world of spirit for some time, without ever joining into anything. Although time does not exist in that world, for better understanding we shall use this term here. Can you picture him being seated on a bench in a beautiful park with beds of beautifully coloured and scented flowers and great swathes of lush verdant grass? He is watching some children playing together nearby and you can see from the expression on his face that he dearly wishes to join them. Yet, he remains seated on his bench. Despite being away from home, he feels a deep sense of peace. Surrounded by nothing but love and warmth, he knows that this is his true home where everybody is safe.​​ 
One of the Angels joins the children and gives each one a big hug. The Angel beckons the newly arrived ones and shows their playground. The children join hands and start singing and dancing with joy. Our little boy, however, is still sitting on his bench and watching the other children enjoying themselves. It is making him sad and his head sinks onto his chest. 

The Angel joins him and asks: ‘Why aren’t you playing with the others?’ The boy replies: ‘I have been here for a while and have tried to go with you whenever you were taking us children to the playground. But each time I try to get up, I can feel my mother in earthly life crying and her sadness grips me like iron shackles. And so I stay here to comfort her. One of the other Angels told me that I have to continue to do this until she lets me go.’ 

Message from the Angels: ‘Whenever you think of the loved ones who have moved into the world of light, feel your love for them in your heart and acknowledge it. Know that love is eternal and that the loving bond that once existed between the two of you will never fade away. Nothing and no-one can ever destroy it or take it away from you, because it is immortal and cannot die, the same as your own spirit and that of your loved ones. The love between you is yours to call upon, whenever you feel the need for it. 

‘So, grieve for a while, though not for them but for the empty space their absence has left in your life. Then let them go and set them free to attend to the lessons that are waiting for all of you in the spirit world. Your learning will never finish and neither will your love.’ 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Bridge**s*

Do not cross any bridges till they come into view.
Do not waste time wondering what you’re going to do
Should you meet disaster or adversity.
It may never happen, it may never be.

Anticipating future trouble is more than foolish.
Wait until you are up against some of it 
And then trust your Highest Self to intervene. 
Pray that something unexpected and unforeseen
Is waiting for you round the corner,
To help you and change everything.

Situations alter, so never waste time worrying.
Instead, in your mind build bridges of faith and trust
That through your inner guidance God and the Angels 
Are sure to guide you successfully through anything.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer*
​ 
No-one in the whole of God’s Creation can save and redeem us except we ourselves. This process begins when the Christ part of our nature at last awakens from its slumbers. Our hopes, dreams and aspirations slowly but surely rise above the desires of our lower earthly nature, which in previous lifetimes caused us to sin against the law of life: love. As soon as we start to live in the light of the Christ Spirit, through our changed thinking and behaviour patterns we somehow bring this light into our world. Gradually the drives and urges of our worldly nature are left behind and eventually we reach the point when they can no longer touch us. We have been saved from them and that is the esoteric meaning of salvation.

Salvation and redemption cannot come about through believing in a specific person and/or following the religion they represent, or any of the other belief systems of our world. The only thing that can and indeed does save us is by bringing forth the highest and best that is within us, our own Christ nature. All we have to do to bring this about is being a good person in all we do and by living a good life rather than merely ostentatiously doing good deeds. This pathway means carrying out what our Christ nature tells us is good and right. We prefer following our inner guidance, the living God within, rather than listening to what somebody else may want us to do. We refuse to hurt or harm anyone, even though we may never have clapped eyes onto the ten commandments of the Abrahamic religions. We no longer need anyone to tell us that going to war, killing and maiming is wrong, as our attitude is based on a deep inner conviction and knowingness that is very much our own.

We know that all warfare is a crime against humankind and our whole world. We therefore would not dream of going to war against any of our siblings in the great family of life or treating any one of them as less valuable and precious to our Creator than we are. Thoughts, words and actions of kindness and consideration, compassion and love for all life, working for God in our daily lives in full consciousness of the glory that is above, around and within us and all lifeforms, are no longer second but first nature to us. We have become a Christed one in our own right and that has always been the true meaning of being saved by Christ.

Our redemption comes through patiently enduring whatever our Karmic debts from other lifetimes are bringing to us in this one. We need to work our way through every one of the events, no matter how hard and difficult they maybe, as best we know how to. Working hand in hand with God and the Angels makes this cross of the Earth easier to carry, as past experiences have shown us that we can trust our inner guidance, the means of the Highest for communicating with us, to show us how to go about things. Equipped with the wisdom we have already found on our pathway through life, we rest safely in the knowledge that everything will come right in the end because that is sure to be part of God’s great plan of life.

When the Christ spirit comes alive in us, we are meant to share the insights we are gaining with all those who are in need of it, so the knowledge can spread ever further afield. Through others constantly adding their learning to ours, the Christ spirit in the end, individually and collectively, does indeed become the saviour and redeemer of our whole world. And that is the only way the Christ can do this. The spirit of the Universal Christ is the Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress of our planet, the son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. S/He brought us into being and has always looked after us and kept us safe, and forever will do so. As you can see for yourself now, through quickening the spirit life in more and more of us, the Christ spirit really is the saviour of humankind – but in this way alone.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Saviour And Redeemer Not An Empty Promise*

‘Faith is confidence in what we hope for
and assurance about what we do not see.’
Hebrew 1:11
​ 
Even the slowest small earthly self eventually reaches the evolutionary point when it awakens into its true nature and begins to take peeks at the higher esoteric meanings hidden behind the words of Jesus tale. What a surprise it will be for such people when they discover that they have been following a legend and not a story that is based on historical facts. It is as if a light had been switched on inside when the tale is viewed from the right angle. Every aspect of it suddenly makes a great deal of sense. 

For any earthling awakenings of this nature can only come about when the time is right, i.e. when our energies are changing so that our superconscious faculties come into a closer alignment with the Universal forces. The Divine spark within us then commences to stir from its sleeping beauty slumbers and one small step after another the spiritual aspect of our nature begins to open up and unfold. For example, this is the case when the Midheaven of our birthchart by progression moves into Sagittarius, or on the occasions when our progressed Moon moves through this sign or the ninth house, the natural domain of this sign. This is the time when people, who never were interested in religions before, have been known to wander off into the setting Sun with missionary zeal and a Bible tucked under their arm. Whichever way the Sagittarian energies express themselves in our life during that development, the religious/spiritual side of our nature gradually moves into the foreground of our consciousness and we become interested in things connected with the religious and philosophical aspects of life. 

If up to that point we were a person who took the Christian teachings literally, we may now start wondering about the strangeness of our necromantic religion and begin to ask ourselves questions like: ‘How did it ever come about that I fell for a belief that worships a dead man hanging on a cross? When taken literally that is a graven image, if ever there was one. What a surprise when one looks at it from an esoteric point of view and it turns into a symbol of release from the bondage to earthly life. What was it I once found in the macabre literalist version of this religion when it has at its most holy centre a strange ritual with cannibalistic undertones of eating the flesh and drinking the blood of its God – who never existed? Why did it never occur to me earlier how reminiscent all these things are of ancient and long forgotten, prehistoric religions with their pagan ceremonies, when human sacrifices were the order of the day?’

‘In these cultures and civilisations undoubtedly Christianity has its roots, the same as all other religions – none of them appeared out of nowhere. In orderly procession each new religion grew from those that came before. Is that why echoes are stirring in my soul memories of life in prehistoric societies and the rituals we performed around the Gods we worshipped in those lifetimes a long, long time ago? How could I ever have been taken in by such things in this day and age? Now that ever more of the scales are peeled from my eyes, I cannot help coming to the conclusion that the bloodcurdling details of the tale must have been added to make the story more credible, as if it were indeed about historical facts rather than a storyteller’s flights of fantasy.’

As our perception and with it our inner vision gradually opens to the higher realities of life, it is no longer hard to understand that the story of the Master Jesus’ life all along has been intended as a parable that describes the earthly self’s evolutionary spiritual journey. The Jesus story consists of parables. The tale of Christ child’s birth describes the moment of every earthly self’s awakening into the awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The allegories continue up to the time when our earthly self is dying on the cross of earthly life, to which we ourselves once nailed it. This enables our Christ nature to ascend to the Heavens. This means that although we are still taking part in Earth life, we have moved onto a higher level of consciousness and can now serve the higher and highest levels of life as their channel for bringing the Divine wisdom and truth onto the Earth plane. 

Wise ones, who have learnt to gaze beyond the ends of their noses, do not find it difficult to recognise that every one of the myths and legends of our world have always tried to bring our race closer to the awakening of who and what we truly are. In this form the Goddess’s love and wisdom – as much of it as we could understand at any given time – have never stopped flowing into each individual soul and that of our world from the highest level of life. Even though the awareness of Her presence was taken from us during the patriarchy, the Angels of the Christ circle continued to serve Her.

Every one of the tales they brought throughout the ages contained esoteric messages that in the end would reawaken even the last human soul in earthly life to the fact that all of us are sparks of the Divine. At the moment of our release from the heartmind of God this spark is placed in our heart as a tiny glint of light. But it takes many lifetimes in physicality before it begins to stir into life and the Christ love awakens in us and our very own Christ child is born. To help it grow into a strong and healthy adult, all we have to do is live in keeping with our real nature, so that as the days go by we become ever more kind and loving, compassionate and tolerant, patient and forgiving towards all we meet. 

But let’s return to the Jesus legend for another moment. I believe that from the moment it came into being it has been trying to tell us that, when the time was right – in God’s time, not ours – the man named Jesus, said to be the Father’s only born, who once walked in our midst in earthly life, would reappear for a second time in our world. He would then keep his promise, but only for those who believed in him and followed him and no-one else. All who refused to do so would forever have to fry in the fires of hell and damnation. 

Isn’t it obvious from these words alone that, when taken literally, they could never have been spoken by a God who loves the whole of humankind and before whom we are all equal? Such things are clearly the produce of a church in pursuit of power, empire building and material gains, conceived and written as a tool for manipulating the mass of people into providing these things. The chosen name of catholic, i.e. universal, shows that the story was presented by the people running this organisation were dreaming of one day ruling the whole of our world. 

The Divinity of the Christ Spirit deals with us and our world far more magnanimously, kind and loving. In the realities of spirit, our true nature and home, none shall ever be forgotten or left behind. Irrespective of who, what or where we presently are, at all times we are in the process of walking the pathway up the spiritual mountain, which eventually leads all of us back into the oneness with God. Every human soul does this in its own way and at its own pace gets to the top of the mountain in the fullness of time. Each goes the same way because there is nowhere else for anyone to go. And by coming alive in all human hearts and souls, the Divine spark in the end saves and redeems every one of us and that without exception. 

As you can see for yourself now, the pledge that Jesus can and will save and redeem those who believe in him was an empty one, for the simple reason that he never existed. The esoteric promise behind the legend’s words, however, is being fulfilled and that in rich measure and in the simplest possible way. It is firmly and safely grounded in the realities of our eternal relationship between the small earthly self and its Divine counterpart, our Highest or God Self, the Christ Spirit, in whom we are all one. In earthly life we are quite capable of tying ourselves into knots over just about anything. Spiritually however everything is simplicity itself. Simplicity is a great gift, maybe the greatest one of all, that God and the Angels can bestow upon us. 

It reveals itself in the fact that our salvation and redemption is not going to take place in some nebulous future and a far distant mystical location. It is happening right here and now in earthly life and that hand in hand with the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light. All we have to do is ask and they are only too happy to show us how to go about this task. Isn’t it astonishing that after all the pledge has by no means been an empty one? That through the Christ Spirit coming alive – in each one of us individually and collectively in our world – it is being fulfilled in a very different and much more beautiful manner from what anyone could have imagined in the days of yore when the promise was made? 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Where Do Our Religions Come From?’ 
[*=center]‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Unfolding The Superconscious Faculties*
​ 
As many know by now, the purpose of all times spent in earthly life is that we should grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature and our own, as well as the purpose and meaning of life in general and our existence within its great scheme. The knowledge we are seeking can only be gained from each one of us working their own way through life’s manifold experiences. The zodiac is the symbol of the wheel of life or fortune and every human soul spends many lifetimes travelling around it. By moving time and again through each one of its signs and houses, the wise higher purpose of our earthly sojourns is gradually fulfilled and our earthly self grows from spiritual childhood and adolescence into adulthood.

Sometime during the later stages of this development our superconscious faculties slowly begin to unfold. Our perception of life changes when we recognise that in the background of humankind’s existence the higher and highest forces are constantly at work, trying to all souls on the Earth plane to re-establish their own channel of communication with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. By gradually taking possession of our God-given powers and with it the ability to lift ourselves and our whole world ever higher above the level of our present understanding, each one of us eventually evolves into a healer and lightbringer.

The task that faces us then is to assist those around us to free themselves of the ways of the past with its multitude of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. These things were good and right in their time because they served the wise purpose of teaching us something. If we wish to make the spiritual progress that is potentially ours, individually and as a race we need to make every effort to conduct all our affairs in keeping with the laws of the Universe, God’s laws. Strictly adhering to them and acting in accordance with the will of God, and that at all times and in every situation, will eventually us and our world into an alignment of peace and harmony with the rest of Creation. In case you are now asking: ‘How do I know the will of God?’ The simple answer is by listening to our inner guidance. Through this medium it speaks to each one of us and makes itself known.

In the course of many lifetimes every human soul has to undergo many initiations into the life of the spirit. The Jesus legend is filled with metaphors that describe every one of them, starting with his birth and finishing with his death and subsequent ascension of our spirit self into the oneness with the Highest realms. Somewhere in the middle lies the period when we have finally become capable and worthy of being entrusted with bringing the Holy Fires onto the Earth plane in the form of the wisdom and truth of the Highest. We toil happily so they can be used for the benefit of all. Throughout the ages the vibrations of these sacred fires and their influence has grown ever more powerful. And now that we have reached the Age of Aquarius, we and our world are in the process of witnessing and taking part in the birth of Universal total and unconditional love for ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds. 

Wise ones willingly accept the role of acting as one of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves and our world and the duties and responsibilities this brings with it. Naturally, we are not alone in this, we never have been or ever will be left to our own devices. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of us – for a long time unbeknown to our earthly selves – has always been walking their predestined pathway up the spiritual mountain. Being aware of their presence enables us to cope with this task more easily because of our renewed faith, trust and confidence in the Highest. Feelings of hardship never into the picture when the job that has been allocated to us is tackled with love in our heart for God and humankind and compassion for its suffering and that of our whole world.

What greater honour could there be for any one of us than acting as and being called a true son/daughter of God, who has been chosen by the Highest as one of their channels of communication with our world? Labouring for them and on their behalf is such a privilege that it never feels like work at all that one never gets tired of and worn out by it. With joy in our hearts we gladly give of the best that is within us with kindness and integrity, honesty and truth, to prove ourselves worthy of being used by the Highest for the blessing and healing of all life and lifeforms. 

The rising of the Divine fire in human beings expresses itself as a sense of spiritual power and poise. It goes hand in hand with taking charge of our thoughts and words. This brings with it a general feeling of being in balance an in control of our life, as well as a growing sense of great power. When we recognise it as the power of love and goodness, to be used only for the highest good and the greatest joy of all instead of personal aggrandisement, the Divine fire has indeed risen and is working in us.

The true meaning of the promised saviour and redeemer only begins to make sense when our superconscious faculties unfold and we realise that every human soul is a child of God, a spark of the Universal Christ’s spirit. Finding our way back into this consciousness is the true purpose of every human soul’s earthly existence. And the Divine spark awakening in our heart is the meaning behind the Christ child’s birth. The manger is the symbol of the human heart as the most humble place on Earth. This is where the child is now making its presence felt ever more strongly in our world. We have grown into spiritual adulthood when we bring forth the characteristics of our Christ nature by giving only of the highest and the best that is within us. And that is the only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem us and our world. 

When the Jesus story appeared roughly two thousand years ago, who could have imagined – even in their wildest dreams – that a miracle of such proportions would one day be taking place on the Earth plane? Who would have dared to think that our salvation and redemption would one day come about in a much more beautiful and mysterious way than anyone could envisage. Who might have guessed when the Jesus legend was given that it was an allegory, part of which talks to us about the moment of our creation when the Christ Spirit of love and compassion is implanted in the deepest recesses of every soul’s memories? However many lifetimes this may take that is the place where these feelings have to wait for the right time to be born, so that with the passing of time they can come fully alive. From the moment of our creation the Divine spark has been destined that from deep within the very core of our own being Its light would one day begin to shine in every heart to guide us into fulfilling our highest potential. 

It is the Christ Spirit Him/Herself in everybody’s own heart who is now lighting the way for us and our world to the individual and collective goal and destiny of finding peace and healing in mind, body and spirit. Unbeknown to our earthly selves for a long, long time every human ultimately has always been walking the pathway of evolving into a healer and a bringer of light, a Christed one in their own right. And as the Christ Spirit expresses itself ever more strongly through us, we ourselves are the saviour and redeemer of ourselves, each other and our world. And that is the only way the Christ can save any of us.

From the spiritual viewpoint we have reached by now it is not hard to see that God’s pledge that a saviour would eventually appear in our world, to rescue and redeem us all, has after all been and still is a true one. As the Christ Spirit in the end saves and redeems everyone, not only a chosen few, this is a far  better and more comprehensive affair than the one presented by the Jesus legend. In fact, the esoteric promise behind that tale’s surface words is one that not only can but must be fulfilled. 

With the Aquarian Age the time has come for the blinkers to be removed from the inner vision of all God’s beloved children of the Earth. Through the steadily increasing flow of Divine wisdom and truth slowly but surely the individual and collective consciousness of our world is being cleansed of ever more false beliefs, prejudices and outdated beliefs. This enables us to form a new and healthier relationship with our true Divine parents and their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us. It is then no longer hard to grasp how true and lasting peace will come to us and our world through each one of us freely and willingly giving of their best. When we have reached this degree of understanding of spiritual matters, it is no longer hard to conduct our lives in a masterly fashion. There is then no doubt left about the honesty and integrity of our intention to make a valid contribution towards not only saving ourselves but our whole world. All we have to do is follow in the footsteps of a true Master, as demonstrated by the Jesus legend.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming*
​ 
During the early stages of our earthly education, up to point all human souls are allowed to do as they please. But still, whatever anyone does at any given moment can only take place within the boundaries and limitations of the God’s law, the Universal law of cause and effect. Nothing in the whole of Creation is out of its and therefore God’s reach. The history and present state of our world shows clearly what this kind of behaviour has produced. But now at last the time has come for waking up to our true nature and taking charge of the greed and avarice of our lower earthly nature and making big changes through acting in keeping with God’s laws and expressing the qualities of our Christ nature. In truth, this is what Christianity calls the second coming, namely the first appearance of the Christ Spirit in our world. The first one was merely a legend. 

At last we and our world have reached the evolutionary level of Buddhism calls ‘The latter days of the law’ and Christianity as ‘The second coming’. Both relate to the awakening of the Divine spark of God’s light in all human hearts. Every human soul’s final destination, no matter how low or humble its position in life at present may still be, is the final reunion with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and the Source of our being. In the final analysis the only reason why the tale of the Master Jesus’ life once appeared in our world was to prepare our race for the fact that all of us are destined to eventually walk in the footsteps of all spiritual Masters who once walked the Earth. By following the example of their behaviour we too evolve into a Master, just like them. 

Some seem to believe that with the coming of the latter days the law of Karma will cease to exist, but that could not be further from the truth. This law is a Universal law to which all life is subject, and such laws never change. To my mind, the latter days of the law would be more appropriately described as ‘the latter days of the human ignorance of the law.’ No-one can revoke Cosmic Laws, even if it were possible. What wiser, kinder and more loving law could there be other than the one we have now? This law sees to it that, when certain conditions have been fulfilled, i.e. we have redeemed ourselves, our slate is wiped clean and we are allowed a fresh beginning. With our increased understanding and the wisdom we have gathered along the way we are released into exploring one of the higher levels of life. 

Surely nobody in their right senses could wish to change the law that ensures that everything returns to its source and that therefore nothing in the whole of Creation can ever get truly lost. It is this law that constantly draws and guides every one of God’s children of the Earth back towards their true home and the awareness of our real nature. In the process of learning to distinguish between good and evil it is this law and the guidance of our Highest Self who in the long course of our evolution helps every soul to find its own way out of the holes we once dug for ourselves. To avoid digging more of them from this moment onwards, all we have to do is familiarise ourselves with how the law of Karma expresses itself throughout the whole of Creation, including our own life and that of our whole world.

The last day of the law will have arrived as soon as the last one of us has learnt to send nothing but good in thought, word and deed into our world. This will not literally be the last day of the law but of the times when the law could do nothing but return our own evildoings from previous lifetimes and present them to us in this one, whilst offering us opportunities for doing better. When we give of the best and holiest that is in us, the only things that can return to us is more of the same. And this it will do in such rich measure that we shall have enough to share with all who are in need of it. That is how the last day of the law is going to bring an end to all suffering and pain on the Earth plane. And that can only come about through everybody’s own efforts at acting on the spiritual knowledge that is increasingly flowing into our world, not merely reading and then forgetting about it. 

The more each one of us makes a conscious effort to give of their best and create nothing but good Karma for us and our world, the more the Cosmic laws will reward us by returning the same to us, until finally nothing but good *can* come back to us and our whole world. And that, my beloved friends, will be the natural end of the expressions of the law the way we once knew it. No longer will there be any need for our individual souls and the soul of our world to grow through pain and suffering, the way it did in the past. Everyone’s soul energies and those of our world will expand through joy and love instead.

Saturn is the planet of Karma and the stern schoolmaster of the zodiac. Saturn is a symbolism of the aspect of the Divine who, when the end of their earthly education comes into sight, demands strict self-discipline and self-mastery from all Its human children of the Earth. Saturn together with Uranus is the co-ruler of Aquarius, the sign of the Age that is now with us. To assist us with learning how to tap into and develop our inner strengths and capabilities, Saturn’s lessons present us with many tests and trials, delays and frustrations. We need to deal with them in the appropriate manner and patiently endure what the law of Karma is returning to us from previous lifetimes into the present one. When we attend to our lessons by drawing the learning from each one of our experiences, which they are meant to bring us, Saturn’s role with the passing of time changes from the Universal teacher into that of the rewarder. Saturn’s lessons too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom.

Love is the law of life and the Mother is the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity. We come from love and to it we eventually return. The sacred spark in us is the beginning of everyone’s own Christ nature, the Christ Spirit whose love fills the whole of Creation with Its presence. We are Its child and our true nature is like Him/Her nothing but love. When we are loving this way and we are listening to the small still voice in our heart that tells us what is right and wrong at any given time, no-one needs to preach to us about the ten commandments of the Abrahamic religions. 

The love in our heart alone and its expressions in the world around us can release us from the chains and shackles of earthly life and the duty of further earthly lifetimes. At last we are free to consciously take part in and explore the higher and eventually highest realms of existence that are waiting for us when our earthly curriculum has been dealt with to the entire satisfaction of the wise ones in charge of us. 

Love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of Creation. It stands to reason that kind and loving thoughts double the power of one of these powers on its own. Just think, they once brought each one of us into being and therefore have always remained part of us. And when the Christ love awakens and comes alive in us, love no longer remains a mere lip service. It is a deep inner urge, a need and conviction to give of our talents to the whole of life from the love and compassion that fills our whole being. We have no appetite for seeking fame or fortune but are content and happy to humbly serve as a channel through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ Light can flow. That which then pours forth from us is pure Christ love. It recognises the dignity of everything that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation, the heavenly as much as the human world with all its kingdoms on the physical and spiritual plane of life. 

I believe that all suffering in our world to this day is caused by the dark clouds of ignorance that for so long have been surrounding it, and that through dissolving these clouds the suffering will eventually end. On our pathway from aspiring healer and lightbringer into becoming an enlightened or Christed being in our own right we gradually enter into the Christ or cosmic consciousness of hearing, tasting, smelling and touching God in everything. Bringing forth our own Christ nature from deep within the core of our being is the medium that takes us along this road of reunion with God. In that sense alone can Christ ever be humankind’s saviour and redeemer. This is how the legend of the Master Jesus, in yet another variation on the theme of the Universal Christ of all ages presenting Him/Herself in many different guises as the archetypal God-person, is bringing us and our world the long promised salvation and redemption, after all.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross*
​ 
Our redemption comes about by doing our share of alleviating the suffering of our world by sharing all our gifts with those who are in need of them and at the same time patiently enduring whatever we may need to carry to fulfil this task.  When love lights up the centre of our heart, the seat of the Divine spark, the rose of love unfolds on the cross of our earthly existence. Each one of us potentially is one of these roses. In every human heart a jewel of outstanding beauty and splendour is waiting for the love and the warmth of the Christ Light to awaken and draw it ever more powerfully into Its loving embrace. 

Some people study comparative religions for years. Through this they may intellectually acquire a great deal of knowledge, but the only way for their soul’s salvation and redemption, the same as any one of us, can only be through the Christ love unfolding in their hearts and following a deep inner yearning to serve the whole of life. 

The rose represents the heart of love as well as the heart of the Christ Consciousness. The red rose is associated with this love and is sometimes depicted as growing at the centre of a cross, the oldest known symbol of humankind’s existence in physicality. Our small earthly self needs to be nailed to the cross and as it hangs there helplessly and dying, the sweetness of the Christ love unfolds in our heart. The rose as a symbol has a rich and ancient history and just like the cross it can have meanings that are polar opposites. It can at once be a symbol of purity and of passion, heavenly perfection and earthly passion, virginity and fertility, life and death. 

The rose is the flower of the goddess Venus as well as of the blood of Adonis and Christ. It is a symbol of transmutation, i.e. taking the elements of the Earth and transmuting them into the beautiful fragrant rose of the spirit. The rose garden is a symbol of Paradise and the place where the mystic marriage takes place. In ancient Rome, roses were grown in funerary gardens as symbols of resurrection. The thorns represented suffering and sacrifice as well as the sins of the Fall from Paradise. The rose has also been used as a sign of silence and secrecy. The words ‘sub rosa’ refer to a need for discretion, which was necessary whenever a rose was hanging from the ceiling at a meeting in the days of yore. In the mysteries of ancient Egypt roses were sacred to Isis. They were also the flowers of her son, Harpocrates or younger Horus, the God of silence.

To encourage us and spur us on during our climb up the spiritual mountain of life, once in a while the Angels grant us the gift of true communion, of being at one with and fully attuned to the Highest. That is why in the quiet of deep meditations and reflections on God and the Universe, maybe whilst listening to certain types of music, we occasionally reach for brief moments the level of the Cosmic or Christ consciousness, the plane of pure spirit. Although it is impossible to hold onto these feelings, no-one who has experienced things of this nature will ever forget them. That is what happens to me when I listen to the 

‘Ave Verum Corpus’
By Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Ave verum corpus, 
Natum de Maria Virgine.
Vere passum, immolatum,
In cruce pro homine.
Cuius latus perforatum,
Fluxit aqua et sanguine:
Esto nobis praegustatum
In mortis examine.

O Jesu dulcis, O Jesu pie,
O Jesu, fili Mariae.
Miserere mei. 
Amen

Hail, true body, born
Of the Virgin Mary,
Who having truly suffered, 
Was sacrificed
On the cross for humankind,
Whose pierced side
Flowed with water and blood.
May it be for us a foretaste 
[Of the Heavenly banquet that awaits us]
In our own trial of death.

O sweet Jesus, O holy Jesus,
O Jesus, son of Mary,
Have mercy on me. 
Amen​ 
The above is one of my all-time favourite pieces of music. The first time I encountered it was as a child of about twelve in the early fifties when we were rehearsing it in our school choir. In spite of the fact that I was not being reared on and used to a steady diet of Christianity’s teachings, I was captivated by the beauty of the music. It had been planned that we should sing this piece at the wedding of one of our teachers. I still recall my bitter disappointment when our choir master told us that we were not allowed to do so because the ceremony was going to take place in a Lutheran church and Mozart’s music was considered to belong to the Catholic church. 

It took me several decades to find out that this institution did not allow Mozart to compose music for them, regardless of the fact that he was raised a Roman Catholic and remained a devout member of the church throughout his life. At some stage he joined the Freemasons and wrote all his music for this organisation. For me the events of those days are the most striking examples of religious prejudice and ignorance that ever came my way. Maybe that’s why I recall them so vividly. 

Leonard Bernstein, 1918-1990, American composer, conductor, author, music lecturer and pianist, conducts the ‘Ave Verum Corpus’ before you. He gives the impression that he was no longer affected by restricting religious beliefs of any kind. He was the son of Ukrainian-Jewish parents. But still the expression on his face, while tuning himself into the task before him, shows that he understood the esoteric meaning behind the Jesus legend. His behaviour honours it as a message of the renewal of love and faith, hope and trust in the Highest forces of life, which was brought to our world by the Universal Christ and His/Her Angels, in the depths of the spiritual darkness of the Piscean Age through the music the legend inspired. 

Bernstein himself was not only an inspired conductor but also a composer. The same forces no doubt provided him with the inspiration for providing our world with music for our time. Among his output was the music for ‘West Side Story’, ‘Peter Pan’, ‘Candide’, ‘Wonderful Town’, ‘On the Town’, ‘On The Waterfront’ and his Mass. Added to this was a range of other compositions, including three symphonies and many shorter chamber and solo works.

In case you are wondering what the Age of Pisces has to do with all this, let’s take a closer look at Pisces, the sign co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune. The Neptunian energies are the higher octave of the Venus vibration. It bring to us and our world the highest love vibrations of the whole of Creation. This love is of the highest realms of life that knows nothing of earthly life and its concerns. It is belongs to the world of beauty, peace and harmony, without trouble and strife. That is the place from which all human souls initially emerge and for which we secretly keep on longing and yearning to return to. 

The downside of the Neptunian energies for us earthlings is that they can all too easily express themselves as lying and cheating, deceptions and delusions, of the self and others. The upside of this planet’s energies however is that they provide those in our world who are ready to receive them with the inspiration for enriching our world with the most exquisite works of art, to brighten up the lives of the people dwelling there. During the Age of Pisces this revealed itself in all areas of artistic endeavour and particularly that of music. Neptune’s negative qualities expressed themselves in the limitations and restrictions that were imposed upon humankind by the old religions of our world in their pursuit of power, material wealth and empire building.  

Mozart’s ‘Ave Verum Corpus’ is one of the pieces of music that speaks to me most strongly of the higher realities of life. Soaring above the troubles and tribulation of earthly life, some of them have the power to lift my soul into its true home, the world of love and light, wisdom and truth, where things like suffering and pain do not exist. For me Mozart’s and Chopin’s music is first in line for taking me not only closer to the highest levels of life, our true home, but into it. For brief moments of respite from the material world it allows me to experience and take part in it.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Creative Efforts And Astrology*
​ 
I find it fascinating to look at the birthchart of famous artists whose work I enjoy. It helps me to locate the person behind someone’s creative efforts much better, to understand the difficulties they are struggling with, the cross they had to bear, i.e. their Karma and their earthly personality – the same as we all have to do. All of these things increase my greatly my enjoyment of their work. Let’s see whether it can do the same for you. Mozart was born 17[SUP]th[/SUP] January 1956, with his Sun, Mercury, Venus and Saturn in Aquarius and his Moon in Sagittarius. Aquarius is one of the signs ruled by Saturn. Planets in their own signs and houses in our birthcharts show that in previous lifetimes we have learnt to express their highest and most positive qualities. Under Saturn’s auspices the highest human achievements can be brought into being, as Mozart’s music shows. 

Part of Saturn’s gifts for Wolfgang Amadeus were an early maturity and the ability of shouldering the responsibility of earning a good income for his family through sharing his God-given talents while he was still very young. Saturn makes us work very hard and Mozart expressed this with his outstanding musical genius and working long hours and extremely hard. Equipped with a surplus of Aquarian energies he also had in him a good deal of anti-establishmentarianism, which in those days would have been directed mainly against the ruling monarchy and the church. He was not a very popular person in his time, I believe. By all accounts by no means a pleasant character, but to my mind that doesn’t change the value of the gift of the legacy he left behind for us. 

Chopin was born 1[SUP]st[/SUP] March 1810 with his Sun and Venus conjunct in Pisces and Moon in Capricorn. Pisces is the sign of Karma and the soul. The twelfth house is its natural domain. To me, Chopin’s music is pure soul. There can be no doubt about it that both men had a direct link with the highest realms and worked as its channel – the way all artists do, whether they are as yet aware of this or not – to bring the gift of their specific type of music to our world. 

The efforts of Mozart and Chopin on their own show that by no means everything connected with the Piscean Age was darkness and  gloom, cruelty and suffering, deceptions and delusions. Chopin and Mozart were part of the artists who in the later stages of this age became inspired to enrich our world with their creative efforts. Both men were prodigious workers who achieved an enormous amount of output in the short lifespan that had been allocated to them. Mozart lived from 1756 – 1791 and Chopin from 1810 – 1849. ‘Whom the Gods love they take young’ comes to mind. Yet, only when the purpose of our lifetime has been fulfilled, we depart from this plane one way or another, whenever this may be.

Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Apart from great works of art, out of the spiritual darkness of the Piscean Age caused by the lack of God’s wisdom and truth, new life and understanding has come to our world. It is now presenting us with living proof that out of all evil in the end there truly comes a great deal of good. As can clearly been seen now, it has been for a wise higher purpose that the reasons for the long time of gloom of our earthly existence had to remain hidden in the womb of time and space, so that eventually the seeds of a life that is filled with light and that for all humankind could begin to sprout. 

Now at last we have reached the time when the blessing and healing power of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, reaches down to Mother Earth to touch all life she is holding in her loving embrace. This is the power that each year brings us earthlings a new spring and with it the renewal of all life. Now that more and more of us are awakening to our true nature and taking responsibility for ourselves and our world, spiritually springtime has come for Mother Earth and a great renewal is taking place on all levels of life. 

Who has not known the feeling of being imprisoned in what on the surface of life could not be called other than evil days of despair? This applies to our individual lives as well as that of our whole world. During periods like that there seems to be no way of breaking the bonds that keep us tied to the events around us that are causing this impression, that is until finally  something magical happens.  It’s impossible to put our finger on what it is, but one fine day maybe even without noticing any external changes we sense that we are being released from something. This experience is similar to that of a tiny chick breaking out of its shell. In spite of the fact that we sense that a dark cloud has moved away from us and a weight has been lifted from our shoulders, our life changes and there is no way of telling how they came about. Things that once were obscure become clear. Problems and difficulties, for which no solutions could be found earlier, resolve themselves. 

Some kind of higher magic is at work and has touched us. The light of understanding is breaking into our consciousness and we realise that we have been our own prisoner, without being aware of what we were doing to ourselves. This is now increasingly happening to our world, too. There is an allocated time for everything in life and therefore also for this kind of magic to manifest itself. The Bible talks about it as the ‘acceptable time of the Lord’, which will surely come in everyone’s life. All we have to do is be still and wait for its coming. The release comes when our Karma has been redeemed and the Angels known as the Lords of Karma are setting us free. We are then ready for other lessons and encounters of a different nature. Now, if you replace the word ‘Lord’ with ‘Law’, you can see quite clearly what kind of magic the Lord is working. 

This kind of understanding helps us to realise that in a wider sense Jesus has been and still is the rose on the cross of humankind’s earthly existence. After all, it was the legend of his life that brought a renewal of the age-old promise of the saviour and redeemer closer to us and our world. In the end it even supplied us with the story’s true esoteric meaning. Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood have no problem with accepting that we ourselves – each one on their own, though hand in hand with God and the Angels – are required to do the work of bringing the seed of the rose of love in our hearts to budding and finally flowering. 

The time will undoubtedly come on the Earth plane when each one of us has evolved into a beautifully shaped and scented rose in its own right. We shall then be a light for our world and a Master soul in whose footsteps others may wish to follow. Just the same as we are walking in those Jesus left behind. Even though the story of his life was merely a legend, it has lost none of its power to give us pointers and landmarks for the right way of living as true sons/daughters of the Highest. 

From the evolutionary point we and our world have presently reached, it is not hard to see that there never will be a Universal church of any denomination that rules our whole world. It will not be long now until everybody has come to their senses and realises that although in the past we used different names for the Highest, our Creator, in truth:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy. 
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​ 
The religion of the new age is a religion of the heart and the heart knows the truth and what is right or wrong. And my heart tells me that Jesus will always remain a symbol of Universal love and compassion, kindness and goodness, tolerance and patience towards all. To my mind it is not the man Jesus but the legend of his life that truly is a rose that will continue to flower on the cross of earthly life for a long, long time to come.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As Teacher And Rewarder’ 
[*=center]‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’ 
[*=center]‘We Are All Christians’ 
[*=center]‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’ 
[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Creative Efforts And Astrology*
​ 
I find it fascinating to look at the birthchart of famous artists whose work I enjoy. It helps me to locate the person behind someone’s creative efforts much better, to understand the difficulties they are struggling with, the cross they had to bear, i.e. their Karma and their earthly personality – the same as we all have to do. All of these things increase my greatly my enjoyment of their work. Let’s see whether it can do the same for you. Mozart was born 17[SUP]th[/SUP] January 1956, with his Sun, Mercury, Venus and Saturn in Aquarius and his Moon in Sagittarius. Aquarius is one of the signs ruled by Saturn. Planets in their own signs and houses in our birthcharts show that in previous lifetimes we have learnt to express their highest and most positive qualities. Under Saturn’s auspices the highest human achievements can be brought into being, as Mozart’s music shows. 

Part of Saturn’s gifts for Wolfgang Amadeus were an early maturity and the ability of shouldering the responsibility of earning a good income for his family through sharing his God-given talents while he was still very young. Saturn makes us work very hard and Mozart expressed this with his outstanding musical genius and working long hours and extremely hard. Equipped with a surplus of Aquarian energies he also had in him a good deal of anti-establishmentarianism, which in those days would have been directed mainly against the ruling monarchy and the church. He was not a very popular person in his time, I believe. By all accounts by no means a pleasant character, but to my mind that doesn’t change the value of the gift of the legacy he left behind for us. 

Chopin was born 1[SUP]st[/SUP] March 1810 with his Sun and Venus conjunct in Pisces and Moon in Capricorn. Pisces is the sign of Karma and the soul. The twelfth house is its natural domain. To me, Chopin’s music is pure soul. There can be no doubt about it that both men had a direct link with the highest realms and worked as its channel – the way all artists do, whether they are as yet aware of this or not – to bring the gift of their specific type of music to our world. 

The efforts of Mozart and Chopin on their own show that by no means everything connected with the Piscean Age was darkness and  gloom, cruelty and suffering, deceptions and delusions. Chopin and Mozart were part of the artists who in the later stages of this age became inspired to enrich our world with their creative efforts. Both men were prodigious workers who achieved an enormous amount of output in the short lifespan that had been allocated to them. Mozart lived from 1756 – 1791 and Chopin from 1810 – 1849. ‘Whom the Gods love they take young’ comes to mind. Yet, only when the purpose of our lifetime has been fulfilled, we depart from this plane one way or another, whenever this may be.

Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Apart from great works of art, out of the spiritual darkness of the Piscean Age caused by the lack of God’s wisdom and truth, new life and understanding has come to our world. It is now presenting us with living proof that out of all evil in the end there truly comes a great deal of good. As can clearly been seen now, it has been for a wise higher purpose that the reasons for the long time of gloom of our earthly existence had to remain hidden in the womb of time and space, so that eventually the seeds of a life that is filled with light and that for all humankind could begin to sprout. 

Now at last we have reached the time when the blessing and healing power of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, reaches down to Mother Earth to touch all life she is holding in her loving embrace. This is the power that each year brings us earthlings a new spring and with it the renewal of all life. Now that more and more of us are awakening to our true nature and taking responsibility for ourselves and our world, spiritually springtime has come for Mother Earth and a great renewal is taking place on all levels of life. 

Who has not known the feeling of being imprisoned in what on the surface of life could not be called other than evil days of despair? This applies to our individual lives as well as that of our whole world. During periods like that there seems to be no way of breaking the bonds that keep us tied to the events around us that are causing this impression, that is until finally  something magical happens.  It’s impossible to put our finger on what it is, but one fine day maybe even without noticing any external changes we sense that we are being released from something. This experience is similar to that of a tiny chick breaking out of its shell. In spite of the fact that we sense that a dark cloud has moved away from us and a weight has been lifted from our shoulders, our life changes and there is no way of telling how they came about. Things that once were obscure become clear. Problems and difficulties, for which no solutions could be found earlier, resolve themselves. 

Some kind of higher magic is at work and has touched us. The light of understanding is breaking into our consciousness and we realise that we have been our own prisoner, without being aware of what we were doing to ourselves. This is now increasingly happening to our world, too. There is an allocated time for everything in life and therefore also for this kind of magic to manifest itself. The Bible talks about it as the ‘acceptable time of the Lord’, which will surely come in everyone’s life. All we have to do is be still and wait for its coming. The release comes when our Karma has been redeemed and the Angels known as the Lords of Karma are setting us free. We are then ready for other lessons and encounters of a different nature. Now, if you replace the word ‘Lord’ with ‘Law’, you can see quite clearly what kind of magic the Lord is working. 

This kind of understanding helps us to realise that in a wider sense Jesus has been and still is the rose on the cross of humankind’s earthly existence. After all, it was the legend of his life that brought a renewal of the age-old promise of the saviour and redeemer closer to us and our world. In the end it even supplied us with the story’s true esoteric meaning. Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood have no problem with accepting that we ourselves – each one on their own, though hand in hand with God and the Angels – are required to do the work of bringing the seed of the rose of love in our hearts to budding and finally flowering. 

The time will undoubtedly come on the Earth plane when each one of us has evolved into a beautifully shaped and scented rose in its own right. We shall then be a light for our world and a Master soul in whose footsteps others may wish to follow. Just the same as we are walking in those Jesus left behind. Even though the story of his life was merely a legend, it has lost none of its power to give us pointers and landmarks for the right way of living as true sons/daughters of the Highest. 

From the evolutionary point we and our world have presently reached, it is not hard to see that there never will be a Universal church of any denomination that rules our whole world. It will not be long now until everybody has come to their senses and realises that although in the past we used different names for the Highest, our Creator, in truth:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy. 
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​ 
The religion of the new age is a religion of the heart and the heart knows the truth and what is right or wrong. And my heart tells me that Jesus will always remain a symbol of Universal love and compassion, kindness and goodness, tolerance and patience towards all. To my mind it is not the man Jesus but the legend of his life that truly is a rose that will continue to flower on the cross of earthly life for a long, long time to come.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As Teacher And Rewarder’ 
[*=center]‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’ 
[*=center]‘We Are All Christians’ 
[*=center]‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’ 
[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The **Galilee** Song*

Deep within my heart I feel
A voice is whispering to me.
Words I fail to understand,
With meanings I cannot clearly hear.
But they’re calling me to follow,
Leaving behind my earthly self and
The evening shadows of a world
That is entering into the bright light
Of the dawning of a new age. 

In my memories I know
God sending me familiar rains
That fall gently on my days,
Dancing patterns on my pain.
And I need to learn once more
In the fortress of my mind,
To believe in the goodness of life and rain,
When exploring the spiritual desert
Of earthly life.

 As I gaze into the night,
Ahead into the future of my years,
I’m not sure I want to walk
Past horizons that I know.
But I feel my spirit called.
It’s a stirring deep within,
Wishing to safely live
Beyond the fears that 
Have always closed me in.

And so I leave their boat behind and 
Set off from the shores that are familiar to me,
To look into and search the deepest innermost 
Recesses of my heart and soul
How I can follow You, my Creator,
The greatest love of my whole being, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.

You alone are My true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress.
Not a mystical figure sitting
On a throne in some distant realm,
But here and now, 
With me and part of me.
How could I not love You
How could I not trust You?

Frank Andersen 
Adapted for our time
By Aquarius

‘Dona Nobis Pacem’
J.S. Bach

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Wesak Moon*
​ 
After the resurrection and rebirth of Easter at the beginning of spring, the next important event in the astrological/spiritual calendar is the Wesak Moon. The Moon greatly influences all life on the Earth and in the course of the Sun’s transit through the whole zodiac the full Moon takes place in every one of the signs. Each one of them is a highly significant event in its own special way. And when the full Moon takes place in Taurus, in the year 2016 on Friday 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] April, the time has come for celebrating the Wesak Festival. Studying both the Sun in Taurus and in Scorpio goes a long way towards a better understanding of the energies that are influencing us and our world at this time.

Things can only happen on the Earth plane when the energies are right. Numerology tells me that, to help us with the transformation and regeneration of ourselves and our planet, this year the Buddha vibrations of  love, peace and goodwill towards all life will be flowing extra powerfully down to it from the Highest levels of life. This is for many different reasons. The full Moon takes place on Friday 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] April. The 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] day of each month is on the Master vibration. April = 4[SUP]th[/SUP] month and the 4 is ruled by Uranus, co-ruler of Aquarius together with Saturn. Now take the number of the year 2 + 0 + 1 + 6 = 9 Mars, sole ruler of Aries, the planet and point of all new beginnings, and co-ruler with Pluto of Scorpio, the sign of birth, death and rebirth, degeneration and regeneration. 

Let’s take a closer look at the various figures. 1) 22 – should by rights never be added together, but we shall do it nonetheless because it adds another dimension to the picture we are painting. 2 + 2 = 4 Uranus. 2) 4 from the day + 9 from the month = 13 = 1 + 3 = 4 Uranus once more. For the crowning glory of the occasion 4 + 4 + 9 = 17 – Sun, ruler of Leo and the human heart, in this case together with Neptune, the highest love vibration of the Universe. 1 + 7 = 8 Saturn, co-ruler of Aquarius with Uranus. Saturn guards the gate into the Age of Aquarius, ready to turn from the teacher into the rewarder for those who have done their homework by keeping the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into the frequencies of the Highest. With the passing of time this makes them into ever more powerful channels for the blessing and healing energies of the Christ Spirit – the Buddha vibrations are part of them – to flow into our world and also themselves – in that order. When we are healing, our world heals with us. And when our world heals, we can do nothing but  the same.

On top of all these positive energies Neptune is at the moment transiting Pisces, its own sign, where it is particularly strong and can express its highest and most positive aspects more easily than at other times. Uranus is presently moving through Aries, the point of all beginnings, as mentioned earlier. Although Mars, the ruler of Aries, has been the God of war of antiquity, it looks to me as if we and our world were at last set to make use of the highest and most positive expressions of the Mars energies. We need to tune into them so they can assist us with functioning as pioneers and wayfinders for the new age and discovering new ways of resolving all earthly conflicts. May God and the Angels hold our hands and show us how to go about it. 

Back to the Lord Buddha. He is said to have meditated under a Banyan tree until he found his enlightenment. In the Hindu religion this tree represents the tree of life. As we know by now, the Buddha is as much a legendary figure as the Master Jesus. It is therefore not surprising that the tales about the length of time the Buddha sat in meditation and also the type of tree where it took place vary considerably. The Boddhi tree legend says that after having become enlightened, the Buddha stayed under this tree and also others for seven more weeks of meditating and mastering all his senses. However, the accounts of these seven weeks do not always exactly match in some details such as timing. It seems likely to me that the seven weeks are more of an allegory, a symbolism for an indefinite length of time, similar to the forty days and nights Jesus is said to have spent in the desert, than what the Buddha actually did.

By the way, the same especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world at various other occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstice or the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference.

If you follow the link to ‘Myths And Legends’ at the end of this chapter, you can read more about the legends of the Lord Buddha and Jesus Christ. I believe that the Buddha story was given to our world as a demonstration of how eventually every human soul has to work its way towards buddhahood. The time of the Wesak Moon is particularly good for meditations and quiet reflections, not on the figure of the Lord Buddha but the purpose of the legend that surrounds him.

From the White Eagle Lodge’s Starlink May 2012: ‘White Eagle tells us that at time of the Wesak Moon there is a natural up-rushing of life from the Earth and as the energies rise, there is a corresponding outpouring from the spiritual spheres. The ascending and descending ones blend and fuse, and an expansion of the spiritual power of the Highest takes place on the Earth plane.’

From the White Eagle Lodge on the occasion of the Wesak Full Moon 2015: ‘At this time of the Buddhist Wesak Festival, White Eagle offers us a special meditation. Use it as guidance to consciously attune yourself to the heightened vibrations of tenderness and love that can be absorbed at this very special time of the year. The attunement helps you with walking the path of deep compassion and that raises your own consciousness as well as that of our whole world: 

‘We would like to raise you from your lower physical level of thought to the upper level with its purer air and finer pulsation or vibration of life. We take you to the vast assembly of wise ones on the higher etheric plane where the assembly of the Buddhist or Wesak festival of peace, compassion and love is taking place. In your heart and pure spirit you are enveloped and filled with the sweet and holy Buddha love. Your heart expands with love and compassion for all lifeforms, for at this level everybody knows that we are all siblings in the Great Light in whom all life is one. You too are feeling compassion for the animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms and the very substance of the Earth. Meditate on this at-one-ment and infinite peace and feel how it fills your whole being.’  

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Taurus’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Scorpio’ 
[*=center]‘Myths And Legends‘ 
[*=center]‘The Christ Moon & The Moon Cycles’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Wesak Festival*
​ 
The ancient ritual of the Wesak Festival came to our world through the Masters of the Himalayan Mountains. Alice Bailey, the astrologer, writer and Christian mystic wove Eastern traditions into her work and helped to popularise this festival in the Western world. As you and I are now considering life from the spiritual viewpoint too, this festival provides us with an opportunity for finding a better understanding of this special time of the year on the Universal level.

The Wesak Festival is not just one day but covers the three month period between the Aries Full Moon – which coincides with Passover each year – and the Gemini Full Moon. Its date and time for this year is mentioned in the first paragraph of the previous chapter. The full Moon in Taurus is the highest point of the whole festival. Many other sages of our world have taught – and to this day still do – that the prophets and Ascended Ones are closest to the planet at this time and that the Great Plan for humanity for the following year is sent forth. At this very special time of the year God and the Angels are offering each one of us opportunities for projecting our personal group and planetary soul petitions for healing and change into the Universe. 

It is not really a coincidence that the Jewish Passover, the Christian holiday of Easter, the Wesak Festival and the Spring Equinox all basically have the same themes: death of the old, followed by the renewal and rebirth of life’s forces – within the God’s great plan of life and with help from the highest realms. Even in the Aztec Temples of Mexico, the architecture of Chitzenitza was designed around the day of the Spring Equinox. At sunrise only on that day, the shadow of the serpent – their symbol of the life force, Chi, Kundalini, Shefa of other traditions – can be seen moving up the temple walls, and the renewed life force pouring into the Earth can be felt. The symbolic meanings of the resurrection of Easter, the freedom from persecution of Passover, the rites of the renewal of life in spring, all carry with them the energy of a new start after the darkness of winter.

The sages advise us to use this time as an opportunity for all manner of spring cleaning actions – inner and also directed into the world around us. Here are a few suggestions:



Write a petition or prayer to the Highest and put it in a place where it can be left untouched until the same time next year. 
 


Use one of the dates given to begin a new health practice that appeals to you, maybe a daily workout, yoga or the martial arts. 
 


Gather around you a group of friends for meditation, maybe praying for the healing of our whole world. 
 


Feed the homeless and/or visit a community of elderly people.  
 


Wesak is a good time for renewing old friendships, healing family wounds and  making amends with those who have become alienated. Even if the falling out  was not your fault, bear in mind that far too many people hand back their physical body without having been reconciled with loved ones. 
 


Make time to find out more about a tradition or spiritual practice you have wanted to study for a long time, but never got round to. Choose one and stay with it for a while.  
 


As the energies for new beginnings of all kinds are with us very strongly now, let’s make good use of it, if only by going somewhere we always wanted to see. 
 May the blessings of this season of renewal 
be upon all of us and our whole world.

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On The Wesak Moon And Festival*
​ 
There now follows the essence of several White Eagle teachings. The first one is from ‘The Vibration of Light’ Stella Polaris June/July 2006: ‘There is nothing new under the Sun and nothing in life that has not happened before. Truth was in the beginning, is now and ever shall be. But with the process of evolution, there come round to the Earth plane certain cycles of light. We now refer to ‘light’ in the higher esoteric meaning of wisdom, i.e. spiritual understanding. At certain periods in humankind’s development there comes a fresh release of light, i.e. spiritual illumination. It is discharged onto the Earth plane as from great broadcasting stations on the higher planes of life. They are sending forth light in the form of knowledge and wisdom that quickens people’s intelligence and provides them with a comprehension of wisdom that for wise reasons up to the time of its appearance had to remain hidden from public view. This applies as much to the secrets of your environment as your own inner being.’ 

White Eagle ‘The Festival of Wesak’ Stella Polaris April/May 2006: ‘Can you perceive that all evil and suffering of your world may have been caused by what merely on the surface of things appears to be people’s selfishness when in truth it has been their souls crying out? Could it have been an outer manifestation of humankind’s secret inner yearning for the speeding up of its homecoming into the awareness of its true nature? The reason for this is that deep within all souls the next stage of humankind’s development is the merging of all into one single unit of siblinghood that is in friendship connected with all life. And so, what once started as a journey of spiritual infants on the descending arc of exploring the lowest and darkest corners of life in physicality, eventually ends with you kneeling before the throne of the Highest. You have evolved into a mature and responsible adult of whom the wise ones in charge of humankind can be proud. Maybe they will allow you to join their ranks if we apply for an apprenticeship.

‘Doubtless that is very difficult for you to imagine, but try to look the right way at everything that has always been happening in your world and still is. Whenever a soul is incarnated on the Earth plane, it finds itself nailed to the cross of earthly life, the oldest symbol known to humankind of its existence in physicality. Your whole race, as one entity is also fastened to this cross and you have been granted the gift of another lifetime to help your siblings to view everything that takes place as an essential part of your individual and collective evolutionary process, in the material as well as the spiritual sense. Do not fight against anything, but endeavour to go with the flow. When you learn to live in harmony with God’s laws and all life, there will be no more suffering. 

‘The crucifixion story demonstrates this quite clearly. The esoteric gospels tell that Jesus was not present when his physical body was crucified. His spirit and soul had already withdrawn from the scene and he was observing it from the perspective of the highest levels of life. All of you eventually have to learn to treat your own problems and troubles, as well as those of your whole world, the same way. Do not allow yourselves to be crucified and tortured by anything. Viewing your life and everything in it from the angle of your Highest Self helps you to rise above the tests and trials of earthly life that are still in store for you, because of the Karma you once created, by looking for the learning that can be drawn from every situation. Recognise things for what they truly are, namely personal and collective evolutionary lessons and development phases that will pass. This stance helps you to surmount any problem you encounter, for you are then viewing it dispassionately through the eyes of your Highest Self, with whom you are ever more growing into one.

‘Humankind as a whole goes through the initiations depicted by the Jesus legend, just the same as every individual soul does. Each ones moves forwards and upwards at its own pace, slowly and by degrees, and at certain points on its journey it reaches another initiation. This expands the soul’s consciousness and advances it one more big step towards its spiritual emancipation of becoming increasingly God-like and consciously at one again with its Creator. This also happens to your planet and your world as a whole.’ 

White Eagle in ‘The Pathway of the Sun’: ‘The Wesak Festival is a period of stillness and preparation of mind and heart for the next great spiritual outpouring, the Christ festival, which takes place at the full Moon when the Sun transits Gemini. In a ceremony that is as old as the Earth, a festival is held in the highest spirit realms when the Lord/Lady Christ appears among Its disciples. Disciples are all those whose hearts and minds are open to receive the Christ Spirit and who have previously surrendered their whole being to It. When Its light fills every cell and atom of your whole being, mind and body, spirit and soul, they are healing and you are in the process of becoming a Christed one in your own right. When you tune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the Christ vibrations, you are acting as Its channel and a special blessing can flow through you into all life, bringing an extra powerful outpouring of love and light, wisdom and truth onto the Earth plane that provides everybody there with fresh spiritual food.

‘Every year there are times when it is easier for those in earthly life to respond to and absorb the vibrations of the higher and highest levels of life. By doing this your own vibrations are raised. One of these periods is the Wesak festival and we on our side of life also feel the outpouring of the peace and wisdom of the Buddha power. The Buddha legend tells you that he came to the Earth plane from another world, a heavenly planet – a metaphor for the highest levels of life –, to bring the spiritual gifts of peace and wisdom to relieve the suffering of those in earthly life. The Buddha consciousness quickens humankind’s desire for wisdom and peace, siblinghood and love towards all creatures and all Mother Earth’s kingdoms.’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If Luck Were A Raindrop


* 
If luck were a raindrop,
I’d send you a shower.
If hope were a minute,
I’d send you an hour.
If happiness were a leaf,
I’d give you a tree.
And whenever you need a friend,
You’ll always have me.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Come To Me, My Truly Beloved

**



*​ 
​I have had enough of silent nights, of my unspoken grief and tired wisdom. Come to me, my truly Beloved. You are my treasure, my breath of life, dress my wounds and be my cure. Enough of words, just come to me without a sound.

Love means reaching for the sky and with every breath tearing away a hundred veils. Love steps away from the ego. It opens the eyes of inner vision and does not take this world so seriously. If you understand all this, congratulations, dear heart! You have joined the circle of lovers, but please tell me in your own words how all this began for you. For me it happened when I was absorbed in my work in this world, though I never lost my longing for my true home in the realms of the Highest. One day, exhausted with no strength left, I turned to God and the Angels and asked for their help. Suddenly they lifted me into the grace of Divine love. Words cannot describe the mystery of this experience.

Dear heart, why are you are so unreasonable? You have fallen in love. Why then are you still worrying about your life? Those who insist on robbing and stealing have reason to fear earthly laws as well as spiritual ones. But although you profess to be in love with the Highest, nonetheless you are worrying about what people may think of you.

While in earthly life, I will run fast and keep running until I catch up with the spirits of the air and the wind. I will dissolve into air and become nothing, so I can reach my Beloved more easily. I will become fire, burn my house and head for the desert. I will become all pain, so I can be healed. I will become humble and turn into soil so your flowers can grow in me. I will kiss the ground and become water, so I can flow into your rose garden. I will make my face shine like a golden coin, so I can become worthy of you, my one and only truly Beloved. I came in this world helpless and fearful but now that I am approaching the end of my journey, I am finding comfort and safety in you. The blessing of truth is like water, it can only flow downstream, back into the great ocean of life. Did it come into earthly life so that I can find the way back to you, my Beloved?

There is no bargaining with the love I feel for you. And the choices I make are no longer the ones of my earthly self but yours. Your will is mine and my will is yours. Now I know that love is the true nature of life throughout the whole of Creation and that it is also the essence of human nature that provides a mirror of our soul. This kind of love can only reveal itself to those who look into its face and have the courage to act it out in their own lives.

When you recognise the face of anger, false pride and all manner of other negative characteristics in others, do not turn away. Know that they are mirrors of your hidden inner self. Place your own negativity under your feet, turn it into a ladder for climbing ever higher into your true nature. There is no peace until you become the master of the desires of your lower earthly self. Let go of all anger. An outburst of it may taste sweet at the moment it is happening, but anger destroys – not merely the other one. In time it also kills you. Refuse to act as one of life’s victims. Be a conqueror by taking charge of every aspect of your being. If that sounds too difficult, ask God and the Angels for their help. 

It takes humility to climb to freedom. My dear heart, never think you are better than others. Listen to their sorrows with compassion. If you want peace, do not harbour bad thoughts, do not gossip and do not teach what you do not truly understand yourself.

When a tree is planted every leaf that grows tells you of the tree’s love for its Creator. Let your life be like this and never forget that whatever you sow – in this lifetime and all others – is bound to bear fruit. Therefore, if you have any sense, my dear friend, plant nothing but love and remember that we show our worth by what we seek, not by our words but our actions and deeds. Water flows to those who want purity, so wash your soul of all desires and be cleansed for the table of the highest love. 

Shall I tell you a secret? Flowers attract the most beautiful lovers with their sweet smile and scent. When writing poetry or prose, if you put the cravings of your small earthly self for fame and glory to one side and allow God’s inspiration to flow through you, it will do so and can then speak to people’s hearts and souls forever.

Do not spend unnecessary time with those who lack understanding. Never sit in judgement over them or throw stones at them or their talk. Each in their own sweet time they too will re-awaken into the awareness of their true nature. As the mirror of the soul easily gets rusty when dipped into muddy waters, it is better by far to keep the company of those who already have opened their hearts and learnt to love wisely, God’s way.

Maulana Rumi
From the Islamic Tradition
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Butterfly 
*​
Once  upon a time, by the side of a dusty road in India sat an old beggar who  was selling cocoons. He noticed that a young boy had been watching him  for many days. Finally, he beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any  idea of what beauty lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his  head, the old man continued: ‘Every one of them is the home of a  beautiful butterfly. I will give you one, so you can watch how it  happens. But you must be very careful and not handle the cocoon until  the butterfly emerges.’ 

Enchanted  with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of the  butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it  became  aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its wings  against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little thing  will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’ thought  the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 


And so  he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly thing that  quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and told him  what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is necessary for the  creature to beat its growing wings against the walls of its cocoon,  until they have grown strong enough to support it when it finally  emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the butterfly’s  wings become beautifully strong and durable enough to carry and support  it. When this is denied, the creature dies because its only chance of  developing the necessary strength has been taken from it.’


The  butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one of  them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s individual  and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of everyone’s cocoon  be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in our struggle of  breaking free from the mental prison of the cocoon of false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have kept us  bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May every one of us at  long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of growing and  evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to be. ​
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity*

Eternity is not the hereafter.
Eternity has nothing to do with time.
It is *now*. This is *it!*
If you don’t get it here, you won’t get it anywhere.
The experience of Eternity lies in the here and now,
In the rhythms of the processes of life.
Heaven is not the place to experience Eternity,

It is *here*!

Joseph Campbell

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Marriage [And Partnerships]*

Almitra spoke again and said: ‘What of marriage, Master?’ 
And the prophet replied: 
‘You were born together and you shall be for evermore.
You shall be together when the wings of death scatter your days.
Aye, you shall be together even in the silent memory of God.
That’s what I believed when I first wrote these lines,
But I know better now that I am dwelling on the other side 
Of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.
I can see clearly what a long way marriage 
Has come since the days of the patriarchy
When it deteriorated ever more into 
A more than somewhat archaic institution. 

What a long way our world has come since then!
It gladdens my heart to see that for many by now 
Marriage means forming a partnership 
In which both men and women have equal rights 
As well as duties to fulfil, because each one of you is an
Individual and independent spark of Divine consciousness,
Who once emerged from the heartmind of God. 
Although in spirit all is one, when in earthly life you are married,
Make sure there is room between you.
Allow each other breathing space and invite 
The winds of the Heavens to dance between you.
Love one another, but do not make a bond of your love
That ties you together as if with cast-iron chains.
Let your love be more like an ocean that moves 
Between the shores of your two souls.

The other half you have been looking for without success
On the Earth plane in the course of many lifetimes 
Is not meant to be found there and in other human beings. 
The missing part of you that will make you whole is 
The living God within, everyone’s own Highest or God Self. 
Reuniting with it is the only marriage that in the end
Can still and satisfy your yearnings for a love that is true,
Accepts you totally and unconditionally,
Never leaves you and lasts in all Eternity. 

That’s why I say:
You do not need anyone else to make you whole.
Each one of you has the energies of their counterpart within.
For a long time it had to remain dormant,
Waiting to be taken into possession by you.
Help each other to recognise and take possession of it.
Then with gratitude for the gift the other one 
Has brought you, let go of each other again.

Even though you are married, 
Never forget that each soul has its own pathway to walk, 
Its own things to do and lessons to learn.
So share what nurtures you and fill each other’s cup,
But do not drink from the same cup or eat from the same loaf. 
Sing and dance together and be joyous,
But let each also sometimes be on their own,
Just like the strings of a lute are alone, 
Although they vibrate with the same tune.

Give your hearts, but not into each other’s keeping,
For only the hand of life can contain them.
Stand together, but not too close,
Similar to the pillars of a temple standing apart,
Bearing in mind that the oak tree and 
The cypress do not grow in each other’s shade.

Each in their own way and time has to learn their pathway to walk,
Their Karma to redeem and Highest potential to fulfil.
Let each learn to take the lead in some things whilst following in others.
Each contributing in their own special and unique manner
Not only adds variety and interest to your relationship,
It helps to make it last longer and ensures that both partners
Grow at an even pace, individually and together.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 


‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
‘Soul Mates’ 


 ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Are Marriages Made In Heaven?

*_*




*_​ 
Well, they are not exactly made in Heaven but in the world of spirit. Long before any soul ever makes its appearance in physicality, the whole plan of the coming lifetime, including the people it is going to get more intimately involved with, is carefully laid out in the great book of life. To ensure maximum room for the expansion of our spiritual growth on the Earth plane, this is done in broad outlines only. Behind the scenes of life, our God or Highest Self and the Angels plan and prepare the learning opportunities that are most suited to the requirements of our present level of development. 

The relationships we are going to have, to whom we shall get married – if so – and what children will come through us or whether there will be none this time round. To offer us as many opportunities for learning and growing, and at the same time repaying some of our  Karmic debts that accumulated in previous lifetimes, all these things and many more are predestined and prepared for each one of us with the greatest loving care. Now that we know that none of these things happen perchance or by coincidence, let’s be content with our lot and do our best to learn as much as possible from the experiences the Universe presents to us. This is made easier through the knowledge that in the fullness of time what we are doing now is getting us ready for exploring and getting to know the higher aspects of life. 

Human relationships, as difficult and nauseating as some of them can be or eventually turn into, are a vital part of every soul’s development because we learn and grow through our relationships. The best possible evolutionary/spiritual progress can be achieved when both parties are aware that each one of us is an individual and unique soul and spirit. Each partner in any kind of relationship always remains an individual. This does not change when two people are married to each other and on the same pathway of healing and improving their relationships, so that even the most difficult ones are converted into friendships. The further we advance into the Aquarian Age, the more urgently this is required from all of us. 

This is especially true for the hardest relationship of all and that is the one with ourselves. As everything starts with us, if we wish to find friends, we first have to learn how to be a good friend to others and that, like any other skill, can only be acquired through constant practice. And before we can be a good friend to others, we have to learn how to be our own best friend. Without too much selfishness, we are required to safeguard and take care of our own needs, wishes and interests. If we do not respect ourselves and them, how can we expect others to do so? 

True friendships last beyond our earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them with us, should other incarnations become necessary. They will then be part of our support system. That’s why there is every reason for nurturing our human relationships and looking after them, right here and now. Spiritually we benefit greatly when we succeed in transmuting even the most difficult and traumatic ones into bonds of friendship and love. True love is an eternal link between two souls that will never extinguish. By the quality of their vibrations they will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they meet again.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*



*_
​I have never made a fortune.
It’s probably too late for that by now,
But I don’t worry about it much
‘Cos I’m happy anyhow.
As I’ve been walking along life’s way,
I’ve been reaping better than I sowed
And am drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I haven’t got many riches,
And sometimes the going’s tough,
But I’ve got loving ones around me
And with that I’m rich enough.
I thank You God for your blessings,
And the mercies You have bestowed.
I’m drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I remember times when things went wrong
And my faith wore somewhat thin.
But then at once the dark clouds broke,
And the Sun peeped through again.
Please help me God not to gripe 
About the tough rows I have hoed,
Instead give thanks and praise to You
That I’m still drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

Give me Your strength and courage,
When the way grows steep and rough,
And I’ll not ask for other blessings,
As I’m already blessed enough.
And may I never be too busy,
To help others bear their loads,
So I can keep on drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A May Celebration In Honour Of *

*The Great Mother Of All Life*




​ 
Bring flowers of the rarest,
Bring blossoms the fairest,
From garden and woodland 
And hillside and dale.
Our full hearts are swelling,
Our glad voices telling
The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Their Lady they name Thee,
Their Mistress proclaim Thee,
Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
As long as the bowers
Are radiant with flowers,
As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Sing gaily in chorus,
The bright Angels o’er us
Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
Their harps are repeating
The notes of our greeting,
And You, Great Mother,
Are the cause of our mirth.

This hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May. 
Mary is one of the many symbolisms for the Great Mother of all life. 

Author unknown
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]The Dance Of The Flowers 
 
At the beginning of May the Sun moves through earthy and sensuous Taurus. It is a time that presents us and our world with a dramatic change of tempo. After the breakneck speed and impatience of Mars in Aries, in Taurus Venus enters the main stage. In this Earth sign the planet finds some of its finest feminine expressions and brings to souls born into it, and also to everybody else at this time of the year, a wonderful sense of enjoyment and appreciation of the good things in life. Slowly and with a deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself as the beautiful young bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers, blossoms and new greenery as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us the freshness of as yet unspoilt youth. 

Sun in Aries represents the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father Sun. But when the Sun moves through Taurus her wedding feast is celebrated and the Universe invites us all to take time out and enjoy with all our senses one of the greatest Cosmic events, of which the wedding feast and the subsequent renewal of all life on the Earth plane are outer physical manifestations.

When it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in great abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the physical plane but by adding our voices to the chorus of praise and thanksgiving that is part of the great orchestra of life. Watching its unfolding helps us to become ever more aware of and in tune with those beavering away behind the outer form of life to bring forth the living manifestations of God’s life on the Earth plane.

Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us therefore go out into Mother Nature. Under he canopy of Heaven we seek the shelter and shade of the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life, God, and absorb His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and for everything – seen and unseen – that shares this life with us.

From ‘The Sun In Taurus’

Happy May Day!

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Internet Prayer*

Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place 
In our world for quite some time.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of making our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful place
Where all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
And the connections it makes possible in seconds
For meeting and getting to know
Like-minded people throughout our whole planet.
Not only they but everyone is our sibling 
In the family of humankind.
We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help all of us to become aware of our true nature,
So that we may tune into Your wisdom and truth 
Until our whole world, including the Internet,
Is filled with Your light and Mother Earth 
Turns into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use 
All your gifts wisely and especially 
The Internet. Help us to treat it with respect 
And use it for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument that brings 
Ever more understanding into our world.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, 
The One who brings all things into being
And who has created and constantly re-creates
Us and this splendid world for all to enjoy. 

Guide and protect us and 
Help us to make our contribution towards
Our own salvation and redemption,
Of each other, our world and 
Everything that shares is with us.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Never Walk Alone

*

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep*

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not dead. I’m not asleep.
Having left the prison of my physical body,
Once more I am all spirit and free.
Again I am fully aware of my
Oneness with God and all life,
And that I have always been

In a thousand winds that blow.
In softly falling snow.
In gentle showers of rain.
In fields of ripening grain.
In every morning’s hush
And in the graceful rush
Of birds in circling flight.

In the star shine of every night.
The flowers that bloom.
In the quiet of a room.
In the birds that sing.
And in every other lovely thing.
Look for me in them and
Don’t stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there. I did not die.

Mary Frye
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Prayer*

During prayer our inner self is active
And with our whole being we give 
Our undivided attention to our Creator. 
Failing to pray is a sign that someone has not yet 
Recognised their own Christ nature and that
Themselves are a spark of the Divine,
The same as everybody else.

All human beings contain this spark and also
Every other lifeform that shares our world with us. 
Lacking the desire to pray merely means
That a person’s spark is still slumbering
And that their time for its awakening 
Has not yet come.
Not praying, not even knowing how to,
Shows that we are out of touch 
With the most profound aspect of our being.

Some believe that prayer is an element 
That separates us from real life,
Which to them means our earthly existence.
Yet, quite the opposite is true.
Prayer reconnects us 
With the eternal realities of our Christ nature.
It helps us to rediscover our own Divinity
And takes us back into the conscious awareness 
Of our oneness with God and all life.

J.M. Cagodevilla
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*On The Wings Of Prayer

*_*



*_​Just close your eyes and open your heart,
And pray that your worries and cares may depart.
Yield yourself to Mother and Father above,
And let Them hold you secure in Their love.

As life on Earth grows more involved,
Many problems arise that we cannot solve.
But God only asks us to do our best,
So the Angels can take over and do the rest.

The next time you’re discouraged and feeling blue,
Know that one door is always open for you
And that’s the door to the house of prayer.
Our Highest Self is waiting to meet us there.

This place is no further away
Than any quiet spot where we can pray.
Our being turns into a temple, when God is there
And we place ourselves in His/Her loving care.

All prayers are heard and responded to,
And burdens too heavy for us alone to bear,
Can be lightened on the wings of prayer.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Food For Thought*

Saturday 7[SUP]th[/SUP] May 2016

 
​German folk wisdom tells us: ‘When the need is greatest, God is nearest.’ It is true that in times of suffering our individual soul and that of our world draws ever closer to the Divine. Yes, it is sad that this should be necessary, but this too happens for good reasons and fulfils a wise higher purpose, the same as everything else in our world. For as long as things are going smoothly, the earthly self happily marches along on its own. In the normal course of events, only in difficult times when we have reached the end of our tether, do we go down on our knees and from somewhere miraculously comes the inspiration to ask for help from above. When we do, lo and behold, it does come – although it may take a while to manifest. In the end this brings us, the human soul, back into closer contact with God. 

Wise ones, who have found healing and are now healers in their own right, have learnt from their mistakes and make every effort to remain in touch with their God or Highest Self at all times. They trust this aspect of their being because their own experiences have taught them that it really does know the way of all things the answers to any question they may ever care to ask. Our God Self is as much part of us as we are part of it. Because it has always been with us, it is not surprising that it knows everything that ever happened to us during the whole of our past and present, as well as our future. 

Whenever we turn to this part of ourselves and seek its advice, much good can come from any kind of apparent evil. With its help, it is possible to find ways of resolving any problem and healing all relationships, even or maybe especially the most difficult ones. When we patiently endure whatever our Karma of previous lifetimes and this one has brought to us and make a genuine effort at following our inner guidance, the Universal law of compensation sees to it that in the end there will be some kind of reward, which can be great when it eventually comes. And if it happens in the form of increased inner strength and understanding, as well as faith and trust in ourselves and the goodness of life, that surely is the most wonderful gain anyone could hope and wish for. 

From ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Prayer For Mother’s Day







*
​Mother’s  Day is a modern celebration  that has its origin in North  America. It  honours our own mother, as  well as motherhood, maternal  bonds and the  influence of mothers in  society in general. This day is  celebrated on  various days in many  parts of the world, most commonly in  the months  of March or May. 

The celebration of Mother’s Day  began in the United States in the early   twentieth century and is not  related to the many festivities of   mothers and motherhood that have been  part of our world over thousands   of years, such as the Greek cult to  Cybele, the Roman festival of   Hilaria or the Christian Mothering Sunday  celebration, which originally   celebrated the church as the mother of  humankind, not motherhood in   general. Despite this, in some countries  Mother’s Day has become   synonymous with these older traditions.

Father/Mother in Heaven
Whose love is Divine,
Thanks for the love
Of a mother like mine.

In Thy great mercy
Look down from above
And grant my dear mother
The gift of Your love.

And all through the year,
Whatever betide her,
Assure her each day
That you are with her.

Father/Mother in Heaven,
Please show me the way
To lighten her tasks
And brighten her day.

And bless her dear heart
With the ability to see
That her love means more
Than the world to me.

Helen Steiner Rice
Adapted by Aquarius

​Our  loving thoughts and prayers go to  the Great Mother of all life. They  are accompanied by special blessings  for all who once were our mothers  and are now enjoying their well earned  rest in the world of spirit.

 From: ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
​* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Mother’s Love*
​ 
There are exceptions to the rule, but generally speaking nobody loves us like our mother. Somewhere in the finely meshed fabric of life, she wove a strength, a kind of golden cord that tied us to her and released us into our present lifetime together with her. Ideally, this binding is not for possessing but protecting, so she can be there for us when necessary. In youth, we may feel this as a strain of too much watchfulness and too many questions. 

Yet, the old equaliser time is likely to reveal to us eventually that the quality of her love has been less selfish than we thought and far more precious than we ever dreamed it could be. The best part of our relationship with her are not our blood ties but the karmic ones  that reach way back into past lifetimes. This is the reason why she chose to love us and be our mother for this one. She did it because that’s what she wanted and not because it was her duty.

The awareness of this sets us free to say: ‘I like you, mother’ or ‘I love you, mama’. Quanah Parker from the Comanche tribe writes: ‘Comanche may die tomorrow or in ten year’s time, but when the end of this lifetime comes for any of us, we know that we shall all be together again in the world of spirit. I surely want to see my mother again.’

Even if the earthly mother of our present lifetime could not love us the way we would have liked her to, our Divine Mother always did and forever will.
Joyce Sequichie Hifler
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Great Cathedrals – An Ode To Mothers*
​ 
Why, when one of my children walks into the room while I am on the phone and asks to be taken somewhere, do I get these blank stares and the lack of response? I can feel my inner self rebelling each time something like this happens and I would like to shout: ‘Can’t you see I’m on the phone?’ But I control myself and say nothing. No-one seems to notice me whether I am on the phone, cooking or sweeping the floor, I could even be standing on my head in a corner. This makes me wonder whether I am invisible. 

Some days I am a pair of hands, nothing more: ‘Can you fix this? ‘Can you tie this?’ ‘Can you open this?’ Some days I’m not even a pair of hands, never mind a human being. I’m a clock that can be asked: ‘What time is it?’ I’m a satellite guide who can answer the question: ‘What number is the Disney Channel?’ Sometimes it feels as if I were a taxi driver who is on call at all times and can be commanded with things like: ‘5.30 pm at Shirley’s, please!’

At times like that I look at my hands. They are the same ones that held books and the eyes that studied, what now seems a long time ago. I am still the person who once graduated with honours and who held down a responsible position for a good number of years. My thoughts go to my children. They are now the teachers who are helping me to graduate in the great school of life, with honours I hope. And I realise that this is far more important than any University or college degree could ever be, important though they are to us at the time.

I can’t help looking back sometimes and asking myself: ‘Has all that vanished from me without a trace, never to be seen again?’ When a tinge of sadness creeps in, I remind myself that I gave up all these things freely and willingly, because more than anything else in the whole wide world I wanted children of my own, a home and a family I could pour all my love into. And then suddenly an overwhelming thought strikes me: ‘Who was the person who did all the things I mentioned earlier? Where is she now? She has not left me, she is still here, but she has changed and grown immensely through her offspring. She’s less selfish and more thoughtful than she used to be. I like her much better. 

One night a group of friends were having dinner together. Janice is one of our circle and we were celebrating her return from abroad. Having just got back from a fabulous trip, she went on and on about the hotel she stayed in. I was sitting there, having a good look at the others who were all turned out so well. It was hard not to compare and feel sorry for myself with my out-of-style dress, the only thing I could find that was clean to wear for the occasion. As I didn’t have the time to wash my hair before I came out, I just tied it into a knot. And then for a moment I was afraid a smell of peanut butter might waft from me to the others. I have to admit I was feeling a bit sorry for myself. But then Janice turned to me with a beautifully wrapped package and said: ‘I brought you this.’ 

It was a book on the great cathedrals of Europe. I wasn’t sure why she had given it to me, until I read her dedication, which read: ‘To my friend, with admiration for the greatness of what you are building and what no-one can see.’ During the coming days I read – no, I devoured the book and discovered in them four truths that changed my perspective of life entirely. I discovered that the life of the builders of the great cathedrals of our world had been so very similar to mine.

Nobody knows who the builders were, as no records of their names are available anywhere. It could be that they dedicated a whole lifetime to a work they would never see finished. And so they probably expected no credit for their project. Their enthusiasm and love for their project may well have been fuelled by the belief that they were building for the glory of God and that the all-seeing eye of God would appreciate the sacrifices they made.

The book contains a legend about a rich man who came to visit one of the cathedrals while it was under construction. For a while he watched a workman who was carving a tiny bird on the inside of a beam. The rich man was so puzzled by this that he asked the workman: ‘Why are you spending so much time carving that bird into a beam that will be covered by the roof? No-one will ever see it.’ ‘Ah,’ the other one replied: ‘It’s for God. The almighty sees everything.’

When I closed the book, I felt the small still voice inside me whispering : ‘All your efforts are not for nothing. I see even the tiniest sacrifice you are making each day, even though no-one else does. No act of kindness, no button sewn on or cake baked is too small an effort for me to notice and be pleased about. Be proud for you too are involved in the construction of a great building. You cannot yet see what it will one day be. It may even take until you return into the world of spirit, but from there too you will know that your efforts were not for nothing and that the seeds you have sown are indeed bearing fruit.’ 

It’s good to know that, just as the builders of those cathedrals are looking at their achievement from the other side of the veil of consciousness, at the latest I too will be able to view the results of my efforts when I join them. But, wait a minute. Some of those great edifices are hundreds of years old, so in the meantime the builders could have been recycled many times. Just think! At this very moment they could be standing in front of one of those old churches, admiring the work of their own minds and hands, unaware of what kind of an input they once had into it. They may inexplicably feel drawn to it, as if by some giant invisible magnet, to gaze upon and admire it. Isn’t it an amazing world we live in?

I have to admit, the feeling of being invisible sometimes is like an affliction. But I do no longer allow it to spoil my life, as I can now recognise it for what it truly is, namely a cure for my self-centeredness and an antidote to my strong and stubborn pride. My newly found vision of being a great builder helps me to keep the right perspective on my children, my life and myself. I too am one of those people who show up at a job they may never see finished during their present lifetime. And I also am working on something that may never bear my name.

The author of my book wrote that no cathedrals could ever be built in our present times for the simple reason that nobody would be willing to make the required sacrifices. Come to think of it, I would not want my daughter to tell the friend she brings home from college for Thanksgiving: ‘My mother is wonderful! She got up at four in the morning to bake some homemade pies and then hand-basted a turkey for three hours. On top of that she cleaned the whole house to make it look and feel good.’ I do not care for building myself shrines and monuments. I just want my children to come home. And if there is anything my children say to their friends, I hope it will be something like: ‘You’re going to love it, I’m sure.’

No matter what anyone may say about us mothers, in the great plan of life we are playing an essential role. Without us our world could not continue to exist. We are the representatives and temporary substitutes of the Great Mother, the giver of life through all her daughters. Like her, lovingly and silently we give of our best, so that She and Her Angels take care of the rest. As co-creators with God, women are doing their share of building mighty cathedrals. No-one, except God, can see all the sacrifices and efforts this takes. But throughout the ages in truth hasn’t our world at all times been marvelling at what wonderful buildings women’s endeavours have brought about by bringing up their children?

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Great Mothers*
​ 
This  is a gift from the wisdom of Me, the Great Mother of all Life, to all  My representatives on the Earth plane. It is dedicated to all who plan  to be great mothers and to those who already are one. It is also for the  fortunate ones who presently have a great mother and those who once had  one of them.



Truly  great mothers are wise, like Me. They know that their children are My  children, the same as they themselves are. They are aware that their  offspring are merely coming through them and are not of them and  therefore not some kind of parent property. This helps them to let go of  the young ones easily, when the time for doing so has come. 
 


Great  mothers nurture and encourage their children to develop the natural  gifts and talents they have brought with them into their present  lifetime, to be developed some more so they can unfold to their highest  potential. 
 


Qualified to be called great earthly mothers are also those who:
 


Don’t  give up enjoying things like quiche because they no longer have time  for making them. If they can afford it, they go and buy some instead.  
 


Don’t mind sometimes having to retrieve kitchen utensils from the sandbox.
 


Although their floors occasionally are sticky and their ovens none too clean, their children are happy.
 


Appreciate  that dried play dough isn’t removed easily form shag carpets and so  while their children are young choose more sensible floor coverings.
 


Buy  a vacuum cleaner with a bag that can be opened and emptied, so small  things that are accidentally sucked up can simply be retrieved.
 


When  things go wrong and they are tempted to ask themselves: ‘Why me?’, they  take comfort and get strength from hearing a small voice whispering  into their once in a while: ‘I love you best!’ 
 


Know  that children’s growth is not measured by their height and age or the  grades they achieve, but by the different expressions they use for her,  as the years go by, because they describe the way her role in their  lives is perceived by them as follows:
 
At the age of:
4  – My Mummy is a miracle! She can do anything and knows everything!
8  – My Mum knows a lot! A whole lot!
12 – She really doesn’t know quite everything.
14 – Naturally, Mother doesn’t know that, either.
16 – Mother? She’s hopelessly old fashioned.
18 – That old woman? She’s way out of date!
25 – Let’s ask Mum – she might know a little bit about this.
35 – Before I decide, I’ll get Mum’s opinion.
45 – I wonder what Mum would have thought about it?
65  – If only I could talk it over with Mum once more. Well, let’s meditate  on it and ask the wisdom of the Great Mother in my heart to guide and  help me. 

A woman’s true beauty does not express itself in the  clothes she wears, the figure she has or what hairstyle she chooses. It  can only be seen in her eyes. They are the mirror or her soul, the  doorway to her heart and the place where love dwells. Real beauty is  eternal and comes from a woman’s soul, outer things like moles and warts  cannot mar it. It expresses itself in the way she cares for those  around her and the love she applies to everything she does. That is the  only kind of beauty in both genders that truly counts. The main purpose  of everyone’s earthly existence is that this kind of beauty should  increase with the passing of the years.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*An Exhausted Mother’s Prayer

*

 
 Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray that my sanity I shall keep.
For if some peace I do not find,
I’m pretty sure I’ll lose my mind.

I pray to find a little quiet,
That far from the daily family riot
I may lie back, not having to think
About what they’re putting down the sink,
Or who they’re with or where they’re at,
And what they might be doing to the cat.

I pray for time all to myself . . .
Did something just fall off a shelf?
Time for resting in my nice soft bed . . .
Oh no, she’s painted the curtain red!
A silent moment, but then – for goodness sake!
Did I just hear a window break?

I dream I need neither cook nor clean.
Well, I have the right to dream.
 With that I lay me down to sleep
And pray that my wits I shall keep,
But looking around I know 
I must have lost them long ago.

 Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Homecoming*

The Age of Aquarius is bringing us and our world
The long awaited spiritual homecoming.
It’s a time for leaving behind the false beliefs, 
Superstitions and prejudices of the past.
By gazing deeply into the roots of our being,
Where we have come from and 
Now are in the process of returning to,
We are discovering the true purpose 
Of our earthly existence and the higher meaning
The periods that lie between these two events have served.
To perceive life with a clearer vision
And gain the higher perspective,
It is necessary to peer beyond the end of our nose
Into the spiritual background of life, 
Where everything that happens in earthly life
And truly matters is brought into being. 

What we are presently finding is faith, not ‘a faith’. 
That would merely be like another religion.
The new faith is something much more 
Basic and profound than any belief system
Our world could ever hope to be.
It is not a belief but a deep inner feeling
Of knowing and trusting that cannot 
Be shaken or taken away by anyone or anything,
Because it is based on the spiritual knowledge 
The Universe is helping us to find
Along the pathway of our life.
This provides us with the kind of faith
That trusts beyond any shadow of a doubt 
That we always have been and forever shall be safe
In the loving hands of God and the Angels. 

The new age brings us faith in the true meaning of the word,
Because we know from our own experiences 
That in truth there is nothing for us to be afraid of 
And that there is every reason for trusting the 
Universe’s intentions that are based the infinite goodness of life.
This steadfastness of heart grows in us from the knowledge 
That the Universal forces have always brought us 
Whatever we truly needed 
And that it will forever continue to do so.
The new faith is not something anyone can give us.
It can only grow organically within each one of us,
From their own experiences.

All together let’s fly on the mighty wings 
Of God’s spiritual wisdom and truth
That’s now flowing ever more powerfully
Into every heart and soul and that of our whole world.
The knowledge we are finding is the tool we need 
To release ourselves, each other and our whole world
From the suffering of earthly life
Into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age
The freedom of knowing the truth.
Those who unselfishly giving of their best,
Are creating ever more positive Karma,
For themselves and our world, 
Doing their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth,
So that in the end nothing negative and destructive 
Can return and touch us any more.

Peace be with us and our world,
Now and forever.
Amen 

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing The Conflicts Between Nations*
​ 
The Age of Aquarius is bringing many opportunities for the healing of every one of the conflicts that to this day are disturbing the peace and harmony of our world. This applies as much to private conflicts as to national and international ones. Among the longest standing ones is the quarrel between India and Pakistan. But before we take a closer look at this situation, I would like to draw your attention to a video from another part of my jottings in the chapter ‘The Bird Of Paradise’:




[*=center]‘Closing The India And Pakistan Border ’ 
 
Our friends and helpers in the world of light recommend that we should at all times look for the humorous side of things. The following is the essence of a White Eagle teaching that appeared in ‘The Spontaneous Joy Of The Spirit’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2011: ‘If you do not wish to remain chained to the heaviness of the Earth atmosphere, do not be too serious and solemn in your approach to life. Be very still and quiet, but also have the joy of the spirit singing within you and the spirit’s laughter on your faces and in your hearts. We, your spirit guides in the world of light, have a sense of humour and nothing gives us greater pleasure than witnessing the joy of the spirit bubbling in you. We encourage you to be happy with your lot in life and to develop a zest for living that is based on knowing that whatever happens in your world is part of God’s great plan of life for humankind, that it is there for wise higher reasons and therefore right.’

Following this advice and having first enjoyed the humorous side of the video, we shall now reflect on the sad and serious side which the changing of the border guards between India and Pakistan represents. My reflections are based on the observations of an Indian friend, who responded to a recent sharing of the above video with my worldwide circle of friends and spiritual family. 

My friend’s insights have been woven into my notes. He began with: ‘I feel the need to share with you some of my thoughts and reflections on the strange state of affairs that for such a long time has existed between India and Pakistan. In my view this conflict was created quite needlessly by the egos of the people who took charge of the two countries and their demands when their nations gained their independence. One cannot help wondering why both sides refuse to give in and surrender – to peace maybe? To the small earthly self’s ego the word ‘peace’ can be as disguising, meaningless and therefore dangerous one as the word ‘war’. So long as this part of the human nature keeps the upper hand and in pursuit of its own selfish aims, the perception of things can be so smooth that it infiltrates and gets in the way of humankind’s higher nature and the only states it knows of truth and love, peace and enlightenment, and the wise handling of power.

The daily ritual of changing the guards in the video is not merely a stage show. What you are seeing is very real indeed and the severity of the feelings the soldiers have for each other shows in their faces and that is taking its toll on their health. This kind of behaviour is based on the animosity that emerged from the feudal systems of India and Pakistan. India has never been able to find a solution for its problems with Pakistan. To this day that country is based on the landlords system, which it simply continued since it first came into being. Before the two countries gained their independence from the British empire in 1947, in both of them this method of government had been the prevailing one for a very long time.

Nothing much has changed in India, although this is well disguised by democracy. Yet, in spite of all the flaws of this method of governing some better sense has prevailed in India. What emerged in Pakistan was a continuation of the ancient feudal system. It had been poisoned by the religious fanaticism of people who may know that the purpose of their religion is total surrender to God, but do not yet understand what this truly means. The following is an extract from ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World – Total Surrender To God’:

‘Muslims believe that the Quran is the verbatim word of God as it was revealed to the Islamic prophet and messenger Muhammad. They also follow the sunnah teachings and practices of Muhammad as recorded in traditional accounts called hadith. Muslim is an Arabic word that means one who submits to God. Many of them to this day have yet to discover what total surrender to Me entails, namely by obeying My laws, in particular the laws of love and Karma, as well as that of equal rights and duties for all My children of the Earth.

‘Total surrender to Me means letting go of your small earthly self’s ambitions for self-aggrandisement, powerseeking, empire building and the endless warmongering these things bring in their wake. When instead in your visions to see yourself as unselfishly serving Me in some kind of fashion, you are ready to be used as a channel for bringing renewed hope, faith and trust to your world, so that peace and goodwill may come to it at last. That’s when you are surrendering your small earthly self and nailing it to the cross of the spiritual ignorance of Earth life. 

‘The more you act kind and loving, thoughtful and compassionate, tolerant and patient towards everything that crosses your path in all your daily encounters, the more God-like you are becoming. As are doing your share of establishing My kingdom on the Earth for all members of the human race and everything that shares it with you, your final loving reunion with Me grows ever closer. There is no need for anyone to wait for it until you have left the earthly plane. When I, your Highest or God Self, have finally taken over your whole being – while you are still dwelling there – you have evolved into a Christed one in your own right.’ 

Proclaiming to follow the Quran’s teachings, the true meaning of which they cannot yet grasp, religious fanatics seem to happily sacrifice their lives and their own wellbeing, that of their loved ones, their country and – because on the inner level of life all is one –, ultimately our whole world. One cannot help wondering how they would behave if they knew that in truth the main purpose pursued by the leaders of their religion has always been to use it as an excuse for making war on others. 

I believe the only thing that in the long run can bring about a better future for the people of all countries that are still involved in religious power struggles can only come from the spiritual background of life. It is necessary to reach beyond our earthly existence and humbly asking the wise ones in charge of us and our world for their intervention. All our hopes rest with a steadily increasing worldwide decline of the patriarchy and its religions with their lust for powerseeking and empire building and the warmongering as the result of these desires. 

The India/Pakistan conflict, the same as all others that are still raging in our world, will be resolved when progressively more followers of the warring factions realise that all their sacrifices can ever hope to achieve is satisfying this lust of their leaders. What can we as aspiring healers and lightworkers do to help all concerned with their awakening into the true purpose and meaning of their earthly life? I find it best to ask my inner guidance to show me how to go about it safely in meditations, quiet reflections and prayers. 

As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and all powers that are in God are also in us, for good and evil, war and peace. It is up to each one of us individually to decide how would like to use them. To enable us to choose wisely we need to learn to differentiate between good and evil, darkness and light. And how would anyone ever have been able to recognise good without first experiencing evil and the hurt, harm and suffering it causes? Don’t you think that our world has been teaching us this lesson sufficiently by now and that the time is ripe for some profound changes in the general perception of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence?

To bring about the transformation our world so desperately needs, the task before us is trying to help as many as possible of those around us to become aware that we are responsible for every scrap of what we do in this world and especially for what we inflict upon others. Everybody has to have at least a basic knowledge of the Universal laws, God’s laws, which see to it that everything finds its way back to its sender, including every one of our evil thoughts, words and deeds. They unerringly return to those who committed them. Everything we are at any given moment inflicting upon others one way or another is sure to find its way back to us, either later during the same lifetimes or in future ones. It will not come to us as some kind of punishment or retribution, but merely as a lesson to teach us what the evil we once spread feels like. 

The result of this is a normal human reaction. Whenever something unpleasant and traumatic happens to us, we want to be a kinder and more loving person than those who hurt and wounded us, someone who does better than they are doing or did. Not wishing to be like them motivates us to walk the road of good, irrespective of what the cost of that will be to us in the long run. As soon as we have learnt to prefer forgiving to seeking revenge for crimes that have been committed against us, the balance of the spiritual bankbook of our life is restored and we are setting each other free. This is how in the fullness of time all evil that to this day is still in us and our world is going to gradually eradicate itself. 

Being aware that our thinking creates our realities for tomorrow and beyond, each in their own way needs to do their share of bringing peace not only to India and Pakistan, but our whole world. It can be done in simple ways by dreaming of a time when ordinary citizens of the two countries rise and demand their human rights as God’s children of the Earth. That’s what I am doing and I herewith invite those who are reading these words to dream with me of a united India and Pakistan, as part of the unification of our whole world. This can be made much more powerful by sharing it with our friends on Facebook, Twitter and so forth.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’ 
[*=center]‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Faith Instead Of Religion*
​ 
With all my  heart and soul I do believe that the new faith of the Aquarian Age is  going to help us resolve every one of the conflicts of our world and  that this will eventually be possible in harmonious ways and without  further bloodshed. There has been far too much of that in our world.  With my inner vision I envisage it as a place where national boundaries  no longer exist and everybody lives together in friendship and goodwill,  peace and harmony with their neighbours, locally, nationally and  internationally.

The coming of the Age of Aquarius means that a  new golden age is dawning, an age of friendship and siblinghood with all  life and equal rights for every one of God’s children of the Earth,  independent of their gender and creed, the colour of their skin and  nationality. By thinking and dreaming about it as much as possible,  whilst doing our best to bring it into being in our own life, we help to  bring it about. I trust God’s great plan of life and believe that the  day will come – in the not too distant future – when the wisdom of the  feminine will once more be making its presence felt and voice heard much  more powerfully. In particular this is true for the women of countries  where to this day everything connected with the feminine is suppressed  by religious beliefs.

Through the adjustments that are being  made everywhere in connection with the application of the masculine and  feminine forces, the balance of our world will at last be restored.  Through this the religious beliefs that to this day are trying to  dominate the world scene will be reaching their natural end, making room  for the faith of the Aquarian Age:

There is only one faith, the faith of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​ 
On  reflection ‘religion’ is probably not quite the right word to use in  connection with the new faith that is now unfolding. As the word  religion has too many unpleasant and negative connotations for many,  let’s replace it with ‘faith’. That is a much better description of what  is happening to us and our world now, in any case. To my mind, the word  ‘religion’ is a totally inadequate description for the new faith of the  Aquarian age. It cannot do justice to what the new faith is about,  which is infinitely more than what any of the old belief systems could  ever bring humankind.

There appears to be a great deal of  controversy over the roots of the word religion. Some argue that it  comes from the Latin ‘religare’ – to link or unite. Be that as it may, I  feel that the old religions were carefully designed to keep us away  from discovering too early our own Christ nature, the living God within.  Creating the illusion of separateness kept us from consciously  reconnecting with and once more taking possession of our eternal oneness  with God, which nothing and nobody could ever destroy. Showing us the  way how to do just this that’s what makes the new faith into the first  religion in the true sense of word. Yet, any of these things could only  be revealed to us at the right time, i.e. when the energies available to  us and our world were right. That’s what they are NOW! More about this  in the chapter ‘The Origin Of My Truth’. 

We  are presently leaving behind six thousand years of patriarchy with its  religions that removed us farther and farther from the Source of our  being. But there is no need for blaming anyone for this because  everything that happened did so for the wise higher purpose of creating  an ever deepening impression that we are separate beings from God and  alone on the Earth plane. Through believing that we are struggling on  our own we learn to lesson to appreciate the value of the support of our  friends and helpers behind the veil of consciousness that separates our  world from theirs, when the time has come for rediscovering and  reconnecting with them. This is the reason why for a long time they have  to remain unseen and unknown to us earthlings.

This is not  helped by the fact that the old religions are based upon and  supercharged with fear. It is highly likely that, if not in this  lifetime then in previous ones, we were systematically indoctrinated  with the fear of God and brainwashed into being afraid of anything  connected with the Divine. God and the Angel alone know how many earthly  lifetimes we have spent since losing the conscious awareness that  through the Divine aspect of our own nature we have always remained one  with God and all life. What a gift and reward awaits every one of us  after having spent hundreds, maybe thousands of lifetimes in physicality  of being disconnected from this part of our nature, when we eventually  discover that nothing could disrupt our oneness with God and that in  truth there is nothing to be afraid of re-entering into the state known  as Paradise. 

The new faith is bringing us something that none  of the old religions could ever give us and that is true faith. It has  its foundations in a deep inner certainty that we are safe and forever  will be in the loving hands of the Highest realms of life and Its  Angels. Nothing will ever be able to shake this trust and nobody will  ever be able to take it from us. Although our earthly mind is the  receiver station into which the wisdom from the Highest flows, this kind  of knowledge is of the heart and not the head alone. 

The new  faith is based on a deep inner understanding of who we are, where we  once came from and one day shall be returning to. Knowing these things  with great certainty that is the prize and reward every soul receives  from the Universe for patiently enduring whatever our Karma may still  have to present us with. A pot of gold like no other awaits us at the  end of the rainbow of our evolutionary journey of many lifetimes on the  Earth plane and that is the renewed and healed relationship with our  Creator. And that brings us the indestructible certainty that God is  part of us as much as we are part of God and that thorough this we are  one with all life. 

Understanding the spiritual background of  life and its processes much better, we appreciate that God’s great plan  of life, in which every one of us has their allocated place, has always  unfolded and will forever continue to do so. Having learnt about the  laws of life helps us to trust implicitly that we shall always be safe  and protected, nurtured and cared for, the same as everybody else. This  is how what once started as a journey of spiritual infants on the  descending arc of exploring the lowest and darkest corners of life in  physicality, eventually winds up with us kneeling before the throne of  the Highest. Now that we have evolved into a mature and responsible  adult of whom the wise ones in charge of us and our world can be proud,  they may even allow us to join their ranks by applying for one of their  apprenticeships. Who knows?

The faith of the new age is a creed  that is no longer of the head and earthbound, the way the old religions  were. It is of the heart and belongs to the superconscious realms of  life, because it has its foundation in the fact that every human heart  is part of the living and beating heart of the whole of Creation.  Whichever way one looks at the new faith, what could be more important  in anyone’s life than finding it? Our heart is the seat of truth. It  knows the answers to all our questions and what is right or wrong. And  mine tells me that the unification of all countries and their people,  including India and Pakistan’s, will come because it is predestined to  be part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan for us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’ 



[*=center]‘All About Faith’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A World Without Religions Means A World Without War*

Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
 Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one.

John Lennon
​ 
Being of the head, the religions that to this day are with us still succeed in separating us from each other. This is done through stirring hatred and distrust against all who refuse to share their belief that their God or their way to God is superior to any other, when in truth there never has been more than one Highest authority of life. Such beliefs provide the followers of the remaining patriarchal systems with the welcome age-old excuse for warfare and terrorism that aims to destroy anything that gets into the way of its fantasies. For as long as any of these old religions remain part of our world there will be war somewhere with their leaders continuing to dream of being top-dog of a religion that rules our whole world.

This role can only be played by the new faith of the Aquarian Age. The formula for a world at peace is a very simple concept that is of the heart and therefore based on love and wisdom, goodwill and truth. It invites all of us in and unites us. That is the profound message of John Lennon’s masterpiece. Alas, to this day there is war wherever religious fanatics are seeking supremacy over others. The faith of the new age overcomes this by no longer being purely of the mind. Instead it flows quite naturally from the wellspring of all human hearts to the surface of their consciousness. 

The best definition of this process I found in Joanna Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is its main character. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’ 

But where to India and Pakistan stand in connection with this? In spite of the rich store of spiritual wealth of heart and mind, body and soul of the ancient civilisations and cultures in which India and Pakistan have their roots, spiritually and materially the two countries are becoming ever more impoverished. Much of this is due to their decaying social systems dating back to the colonial times when the two warring factions were still one. 

Adding to the problems this creates are the outdated religions of the patriarchy with their false beliefs of masculine superiority over the feminine. That in my view is the cause of one of the biggest dilemmas our whole world has to tackle and that is over-population and the things that inevitably follow in its wake like lack of food and clean water, poor education and inferior medical care. The two countries shall get nowhere until they are ready to dig down to the roots of these complex issues and making the necessary changes on that level. This is extraordinarily difficult because the issues at stake are the direct result of the patriarchy with its male domination, which to this day is severely disturbing the balance of our world in many countries. 

It is the highest time that both genders in the places concerned realise that every woman is part of the wisdom of the Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine. Being one of her many manifestation on the Earth plane, woman instinctively and intuitively has a direct connection with the will and wishes of the Great Mother. The Mother is the inner wisdom of women and men, the wise one within. In men this part of their nature works from the subconscious, whereas in women it is conscious. Woman’s inbuilt wisdom knows where and when it is right to bring into being a new vehicle for another earthly child of God. When left to her own devices, without interference from anyone on the outer level of life, woman does know when this is the case. 

Another issue that is just as urgent faces our whole world and that is humankind’s increasing inner longing for finding fresh religious/spiritual expressions of their devotion to the Divine aspects of life. In India and Pakistan, as well as other countries this is giving rise to a kind of spiritualism that is based on gurus and the cults that develop around them. Selling their wares to the highest bidders, spiritualism in places like that is no longer treated as something holy and sacred but is sold like goods in a giant bazaar or market place. Communities are emerging whose aims often run parallel to those of governments who are searching for new roads forward to bring relief from its burning social issues, without creating ever more dependency on other nation’s resources.

What to my mind is presently standing in the way of progress is the mentality of the Indian and Pakistani people, writes my Indian friend. Too much viciousness, violence and hatred are hiding behind smooth façades. A great deal of narcissism is also at work and I feel that the time has come for finding different ways of dealing with these all too human character trace, individually and collectively. Furthermore blame and shame issues are clouding people’s judgement when they are trying to find the truth behind the information of our mass media. It seems to me that too clear this up, what we need most of all is more openness. 

It is necessary to walk our talk and declare our views and opinions, speaking and writing about humankind’s changed needs and wishes at this particular time of our evolutionary journey. May God and the Angels grant ever more of us the courage to act in keeping with our true nature to bring about the social reforms which India and Pakistan as well as many other countries so urgently require. To achieve this some profound changes in the religious perceptions of their leaders are necessary. I know what a tall order this is, but I do believe that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains can be moved, even this one. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Imagine’



[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’
[*=center]‘The Lamb Of God’
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Birth Of The Christ Child*
​ 
Whatever may still have to happen in our world until the great Aquarian Age transformation is complete, it is important to always bear in mind that every human heart – even that of terrorists – contains a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit’s great light and love. On the inner level of life the power of this child connects all of us with each other as well as with the spirit and soul of the Cosmic forces. Only when the time is right, and that for each one of us individually, the spark in our heart stirs from its slumbers. It begins to grow and slowly spreads out like the branches of a vine. 

The baby in the manger of the Jesus legend is a symbol of the awakening and birth of the Christ spirit in all human hearts. The great hunger and thirst for spiritual wisdom and truth that can be witnessed everywhere in our world is clear evidence that this is happening for increasing numbers of us. The Christ spirit is the essence of our being and the bridge that connects our human consciousness with God’s Universal mind. The more we become aware of the presence of the Christ child within, the more freely the Christ energies are flowing into our heart and from there into every heart in the whole of Creation

The more this happens, the more our sense of separateness dissolves and once again we know beyond any shadow of a doubt that God is as much part of us as we are part of God. From this knowledge grows a deep inner trust that all is well with God’s great plan of life, in which all of us and our whole world have their place. We know beyond any shadow of a doubt that we and our world are safe and forever will be.

There is no need to wait for the afterlife for this merging with God. It is meant to take place right here and now in our earthly existence. That’s what establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth means. The ultimate purpose of every earthly lifetime is each one of us to the best of our abilities should make their contribution towards this end. We are here to get to know the true meaning of love and to learn how to love unselfishly and wisely, the way our Creator loves us. 

The love in our hearts is the Christ light and all of us are evolving so that eventually every aspect of our being is filled with this light. The higher we move up the evolutionary spiral of life, the more loving unselfishly means stops being a mere sentiment but becomes our natural way of being and conducting our lives. The Christ love in our heart gradually grows more powerful and gradually enables us to penetrate deeply into the vision and perception of spirit life. This brings with it the power to heal and all others gifts mentioned in the Jesus legend. 

Unbeknown to many we are in the middle of a healing miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions. And the closer we work together with God and the Angels, the more likely it is that miracles shall be worked through and for us and our whole world. As St. John 14:11-12 tells us: ‘Believe that I am with my Father and my Father is with me, and if not, believe because of the works. Truly, truly I say to you: those who believe in me shall do the works which I do, and even greater than these things they shall do, because I am going to my Father. And whatever you ask in my name, I shall do it for you.’ 

Already parts of this promise are being fulfilled and miracles are unfolding before our own eyes, right here and now. Each one of us with our prayers and meditations is required to make their own contribution to the grandest spectacle of all times: humankind’s rebirth and return into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Prayer*

During prayer our inner self is active
And with our whole being we give 
Our undivided attention to our Creator. 
Failing to pray is a sign that someone has not yet 
Recognised their own Christ nature and that
Themselves are a spark of the Divine,
The same as everybody else.

All human beings contain this spark and also
Every other lifeform that shares our world with us. 
Lacking the desire to pray merely means
That a person’s spark is still slumbering
And that their time for its awakening 
Has not yet come.
Not praying, not even knowing how to,
Shows that we are out of touch 
With the most profound aspect of our being.

Some believe that prayer is an element 
That separates us from real life,
Which to them means our earthly existence.
Yet, quite the opposite is true.
Prayer reconnects us 
With the eternal realities of our Christ nature.
It helps us to rediscover our own Divinity
And takes us back into the conscious awareness 
Of our oneness with God and all life.

J.M. Cagodevilla
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:


‘The Power Of Prayer’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Witnessing Evolution*
​ 
The Japanese island of Koshima for a long time has been the home of a tribe of macaque monkeys. Their staple diet is sweet potatoes that grow particularly well in the island’s sandy soul. This possibly is the reason why the creatures established a colony there. In the early 1950s a group of scientists arrived to study their behaviour. One day they noticed how a young female macaque, they called her Imo, the Japanese word for potato, was starting to dip her sweet potatoes into a nearby river before eating them. She must have done this because chewing sandy potatoes felt very unpleasant for her teeth, so the Angels gave her the idea to look for some water to wash it off. It seemed strange that this had never occurred to any of the older and more experienced monkeys, who merely brushed most of the sand off with their hands.

Clearly Imo had been chosen to act as the race’s pioneer. Seeing how much more enjoyment she got out of her food, intelligent creatures that they are, it did not take long until other monkeys who had been watching her began to dip their potatoes into the river and enjoyed eating them clean. With the passing of years, the practice of potato washing spread through the entire colony and within a decade or so no sand eating members were left.

The story goes that washing her potatoes was not only the technique of the monkeys learned from Imo. Soon after her first discovery she found out that she could make her food even tastier by dipping it into the ocean instead of the river and seasoning them with the salty seawater. After each bite, she dipped the freshly exposed section of her potato into the ocean for flavour enhancement. This new habit also gradually spread through the whole macaque community. To this day, the practice of potato washing and dipping has been handed down through the generations. Although none of the first washers and dippers are still around, the monkeys of Koshima are still relishing their clean and flavour enhanced potatoes.

The instinctive behaviour of copying what other members of their tribe are doing is bred into all animal species. As an essential part of their survival instinct it is particularly noticeable in all primates, i.e. members of the most developed and intelligent group of mammals, including humans, monkeys, and apes. Our earthly self evolved through the animal kingdom and the instinctive behaviour patterns of our earliest ancestors are still strong in us. This can be observed during the early development years of infancy and childhood when all newcomers to earthly life predominantly learn from the humans in their environment, like parents, siblings and other relatives, friends and neighbours.

Everything in the whole of Creation is wheels within wheels and cycles within cycles. Every human soul’s earthly existence develops in keeping with this pattern. Astrology shows this better than anything else, especially in the progressions of the Sun and Moon of our birthcharts. On the inner level we are all one and without being aware of what we are doing we all influence each other. Each animal species, including the human one, has a group soul in which the memories of all experiences of its members and the learning gained from them are stored. Every individual soul during its time on the earthly plane belongs to the soul of the country it was born in. Those who make their home in another country become part of that nation’s soul and contribute to either its progress or they are holding it back. 

Every country’s soul is part of the soul of our world, which in turn is part of the soul of the whole of Creation, the Great Mother of all life. She is the feminine aspect of the Divine and the wise one within each one of us. What we have just learnt about Her explains how it comes about that She, and the Angels around Her throne who are serving Her, know the answers to all our questions and the way of all things. Before taking actions of any kind we do well to remind ourselves that everything in the whole of Creation is energies and vibrations. On the inner level all life is one and whatever anyone does to someone else is done to and affects all of us. Find out more about this by following the link at the end of this chapter. 

Nothing in earthly life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation happens without the agreement, intervention and supervision of the Highest forces. The Angels are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and there is no doubt in my mind that it was the Angels who gave Imo her two ideas. They appeared at that particular time so that some of our scientists would be present to witness something of this nature happening. As seeing is believing, with their own eyes they would be watching the evolutionary process of earthly life taking two small steps forward for one single species and unfolding. This is how, together with the elementals, the Angels are constantly toiling in the background of earthly life to improve and enhance the living conditions for every one of the Great Father/Mother’s children of the Earth, human and animal alike.

When we are working with the Universe’s healing energies, hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are tapping into the white magical forces. Every time a new trend is introduced on our planet, the white or the black magic are called upon and worked with. As soon as sufficient numbers of us are following a way of thinking and behaving that is different from that of the past, the energies that are thus created grow increasingly powerful. This continues until at a certain point all latecomers are drawn into and pulled along with experiencing the lesson we and our world require for the unfoldment of one specific aspect of God’s great plan of life.

Under the influence of the powers at work, at any given time it does not take over-long in Universal terms until all the people who are taking part in one particular experience start to walk down the path the pioneers and wayfinders have trodden for them. Naturally, this applies as much to lessons of a positive as a negative nature. As soon as the thoughts and actions of sufficient numbers of us are working with the forces of light on the inner level of life, ever more powerful positive and constructive energies are created. In the end they absorb all remaining traces of the dark and destructive elements in us and our world and transform them into blessing and healing energies for all life. 

The Jesus legend depicts how every human soul eventually evolves into a Christed one in their own right, a healer, saviour and redeemer of themselves and our whole world. This brings us to the six-pointed star. It is not only the symbol of the perfected, i.e. whole human son/daughter of God on the Earth plane, but also of a whole and perfect world. The upper downwards pointing triangle of the star represents the forces of the Highest, who are ready to absorb the lower energies. The lower upwards pointing triangle stands for our small earthly self. Having had enough of Earth life’s trials and tribulations, we freely and willingly surrender ourselves to the forces of the Highest. 

A perfect, whole or holy human being is an earthly self who has successfully integrated the higher and lower aspects of their nature, so they are now working peacefully and harmoniously together for the highest good of all. Before any of this can happen, the soul memory of our true self needs to awaken in our heart. When the Divine spark at last stirs from its slumbers, the Divine fire of love, a completely new experience for our earthly self, begins to fill its heart, which at first expresses itself merely as a small still flame. 

However, with the help of the knowledge of God’s true nature and our own, the joy of our homecoming and release from earthly life, the tiny flame soon turns into a flickering and all-devouring fire. The awakening of the love and wisdom, truth, honesty and integrity of our higher nature gradually absorbs our negative character traces, which are shed once and for all. By bringing forth the characteristics of our higher nature until they have taken over our whole being, our Karmic debts are paid, the spiritual bankbook of our life has been balanced and we have redeemed ourselves. 

Here is some advice from wise ones: ‘Do not go where the path may lead, instead go where there is no path and leave a trail,’ wrote an unknown author and Uncheedah, a Santee Sioux, said: ‘When you see a new trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of knowing.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Mass Of People – Ruled By The Moon’ 
[*=center]‘The Two Streams Of Consciousness’ 
[*=center]‘White Magic And Black Magic’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Is Really In Charge Of Our World?*
​ 
Let no-one run away with the idea that we are allowed to do as we please in earthly life. Nothing could be further from the truth. For wise educational higher purposes this illusion is created, but only for a time. With the coming of the Aquarian Age, for many this developmental phase has run its course and they are ready for the next. In the early stages of humankind’s earthly education within reasonable boundaries we are given whatever our hearts desire. However, individually and collectively it is most certainly not part of God’s great plan of life that this state of affairs should continue indefinitely. 

Just like in any earthly educational institution, as soon as one lesson has been learnt satisfactorily, the pupils are required to move on to the next one. Depleting our planet of too many of its precious resources has been lesson number one. The second lesson consists of assisting Mother Earth to restore and regenerate herself. Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood, have no problems recognising what kind of damage has been done to her already and the mistakes that to this day are being made by our younger siblings. The ability to recognise these things shows our friends in the world of light that we are ready to act as one of our planet’s guardians and safekeepers. 

All those who are unable or unwilling to freely, willingly and with their whole being apply themselves to this task will be refused spending further lifetimes on the Earth, once our planet’s transformation is complete. In the natural course of events these souls will be removed from earthly life. They will reincarnate onto a much younger and less highly evolved planet, helping to colonise it and acting as pioneers and trendsetters for those who follow behind them. For more about this, please follow the link at the end of this chapter. 

The ones who are truly in charge of us and our world are our friends and siblings in the great family of life, the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers in the world of light. They are responsible for the individual and collective evolutionary development of our race. Familiar with the great plan of life, these beings are its executors. And because they are as much part of us as we are part of them, none of us is ever really alone. They never leave us and are constantly on the alert to assist whenever one of us is struggling with the problems of earthly life. Being part of God, the same as we are, their nature is love and they love us totally and unconditionally. They also are very powerful and wise. 

Our spirit friends and helpers are the invisible eye that never sleeps. Spirit needs none of it. Only physical bodies get tired and need sufficient rest to be refreshed and recharged. This is what happens each time we return to our true home in dreamtime. Every moment the invisible eye watches, observes and assesses what degree of spiritual awareness we have reached, which reveals itself through our reactions to the situations and people we encounter in our daily lives. Our spirit guides care for and look after every one of us. Their work consists of supporting us and providing us with the courage and strength we need to deal with the obstacles every earthling is bound to encounter from time to time on our pathway through life. Without these hurdles there would be no way of making the progress that can potentially be made. Removing them would stop the individual’s march forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life as well as that of our whole race. 

Whenever we have to deal with difficult relationships and situations, our spirit and soul enjoy the sense of achievement their earthly self feels when one of its outstanding issues have been resolved. Besides, how much would be learn if our problems were simply removed? This is how with the passing of time, under the guidance of protection of the living God within, our inner guidance, we shall eventually be experiencing the joy of discovering ever more of the essential truths about the processes of life. Through the wisdom we are gaining along the pathway through life there comes to us a renewed understanding of the purpose and meaning of all life. As our consciousness expands, our inner vision improves, the light in our heart grows brighter and our soul rejoices about its earthly self’s homecoming into its true nature. 

This kind of growth takes place every time we discover a new nugget of wisdom that is worthy of becoming part of our truth. It also happens when we come into contact with one of the higher and highest levels of life, which for a long time have to remain hidden from the view and knowledge during the early stages of our earthly curriculum. The more we move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, the more the vision of God’s great plan of life unfolds before us in fleeting moments of recognition. That’s when our soul spontaneously overflows with heartfelt praise for and thanksgiving to the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of the whole of Creation.

The work of our spirit guides has but one purpose and that is helping human souls on the Earth plane to find a better understanding of their present existence and the realms that lie behind and beyond it. These helpers are bringing us the light as it is revealed to them by the Angels and Masters in charge of our whole world. All of them are ceaselessly toiling to inspire us earthlings to view life, our own and all of it, through a brightly lit window instead of darkened one that has little room for hope and optimism. Their task is to constantly encourage us to reach beyond our present level of existence and to bring forth, from within the very core of our own being, the characteristics of our Christ nature. We are in this life to do our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. This is done by bringing forth the highest human qualities and through wise use manifesting the power, wisdom and love of the Great Light, our Father/Mother Creator, in earthly life.

In case you are now asking what an Angel is, each one of them is a great force and a power that is capable of presenting itself to humankind in forms we can understand and connect with. Those whose inner vision has opened sufficiently to see Angels perceive them as highly illumined beings. Streams of power and light flow from their heads and shoulders that look like wings but in truth are nothing of the kind. Spirit is everywhere and the whole of Creation is teeming with life that is invisible to earthly eyes. 

Some people have developed great sensitivity to this kind of thing. When they are climbing a mountain, they may sense the powerful presence of the Spirit of the mountain. When they are fascinated by and drawn to water, be it in the crashing and movements of the sea, the flowing of great rivers or the tumbling of waterfalls, they are responding to the energies of the spirits of the water element. The same is true for the elements Fire and Air. The Sun’s spirit is in charge of the power of fire and the wind belongs to the spirits of the air, and all elements are controlled and conducted by the Great White Spirit. 

We give thanks and praise to You, the Father/Mother of all life, for the elements and their power to provide us with all the sustenance we require for our earthly existence, down to the smallest crumb of the food and every drop of water. 

Have you ever taken a closer look a butterfly’s wings and admired the beauty of their design, their delicacy and colours? How about the miracle of the tiniest wildflower by the roadside, for example a daisy? If we examined it under a microscope we could not help being amazed at what reveals itself to our eyes. Just think, what we are admiring is only one minute aspect of the glories of the whole of God’s created world. This gives us an inkling of the glories that are still waiting to be discovered and explored by us on the higher and highest levels of life, reaching way beyond its physical plane. 

Isn’t the masterly design of every sentient being that roams our world, including you and me even more intricate and beautiful, if that were possible? Some of these beings can walk and talk, frown and smile, laugh and cry. Down to the tiniest details everything has been designed with the greatest love, care and attention to detail. Each one is a unique and precious work of art and a marvel of design. What right does any one of us have to hurt and harm one of these master pieces? 

And what do you make of the notion that every one of us is equipped with the power to reach the higher planes once we have learnt to control and discipline our small earthly self’s desires? When they have been mastered, we are ready to rise above and release ourselves from the limited perceptions of our earthly existence, entering into and taking part in the finer ethers that are the inner core of all life in physicality.

I imagine that for most of us – including me – grasping the glory of God’s plan of Creation is still way beyond the capacity of our earthly minds. However, in keeping with our further spiritual unfoldment these limitations will gradually to fall away. In the fullness of time, we too shall be able to enter the heavenly realms at will and through our inner vision perceive God’s plan for our own future and that of all humankind.

Nowhere does our race’s utter powerlessness disclose itself more clearly than in the birth and death processes. Have a word with any couple who for years has been trying unsuccessfully to conceive. Ask them whose will alone can bring a child into being. Wise ones know that all creating is done through us, that at no stage are we in charge of the proceedings and that all we can do is do our best to go along with them. And then go to a suicidal person who has attempted half a dozen times to take their own life, but was prevented from doing so by what appears to be ‘circumstances beyond their control’. Ask them who they think is truly in charge of their life and whose will decides when the end of their present lifetime has come. Is it our will or the will of the Highest authorities of life, whatever you may call them? 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules – The Eleventh Labour’
[*=center]‘About Angels’
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’
[*=center]‘New Hope For Childless Couples’
[*=center]‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’


From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Free Will*
​ 
If we wish to make any progress in our search for new ways of eliminating depression and suicidal tendencies, to my mind, we have to look for their possible causes and that means digging for their roots. My own life has taught me that to find them it is necessary to reach deep into our own individual psyche, as well as that of our whole race. We have to go much further back in time than we can imagine for as long as we are still merely concerned with that which is visible and happening on the surface of our lives. Things change profoundly as soon as we find out the true, that is spiritual purpose and meaning of our earthly existence. 

Many of us live in societies that to a large extent have lost their spiritual centre and focus of life. Although many by now are regaining theirs, great numbers of people are not even aware of why they are presently here and what they are meant to do with their lives. Take for example the Rabbi Yehuda Ashlay 1884-1954, who wrote under the name Baal HaSulam. Undoubtedly a very learned man, in his ‘Freedom of Will’ he stated: ‘We are born into a family we did not choose. We are also raised in an environment we did not choose.’ 

In ‘Attaining The Worlds Beyond’ Michael Laitman, Kabbalist, Founder and President of Ashlag Research Institute, another learned man no doubt, wrote: ‘Against your will you are born, against your will do you live, and against your will you will die. . . We continue to grow and develop in an environment not of our choosing. During this growth and development stage we are sculpted by the environment and our own genetic attributes until we are able to begin processing various choices available to us. We may think we have free will since we are able to choose what we want to eat, drink, which friends to have, what we wear, or what is our stand on environmental issues. However, choices we make and inclinations we have come from society and genes and we are ultimately influenced by them, no matter which way we turn to. Where is free will then?’ 

There is more in this vein, but I imagine you get the drift. Everybody can only write from their own perception of life and what a bleak and cheerless picture the two men are painting because of being trapped in the beliefs and dogmas of their respective belief systems. I know from first hand experience what a gloomy, sad and depressing our earthly existence can be for as long as one still views it from the blinkered view that our life is a one-off thing. The more our earthly self becomes detached from the knowledge of its true reality as an immortal spirit and soul, a spark of the Divine, who is experiencing life in physicality, the more we feel like being trapped in a dark box from which there is no escape. With the passing of time this becomes a veritable dungeon of despair, which unknown to us for a long time, is entirely of our own making. The walls of our prison consist of the many false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices about God, and of who and what we truly are. Our earthly personality has accumulated them in the course of many lifetimes

In that impoverished state the world is indeed a very threatening and frightening place, in which we feel hopelessly and helplessly subject to the forces of a frequently unkind destiny, which we fail to understand. God and the Angels alone know for how many lifetimes anyone’s earthly self has been in this position. Is it any wonder that depression is so widespread and causing severe problems to so many? 

All of that sounds discouraging, doesn’t it? But take heart! Spiritually knowledge is light and not knowing is darkness. And every earthly self eventually reaches the point on their evolutionary journey through life when the first glimmers of the light of understanding appear in the deepest and darkest hours of what is known as ‘the dark night of the soul’. There comes the moment when the Divine spark in our heart begins to stir from its slumber and our spirit and soul start knocking on the inner door of our earthly consciousness. As this aspect of our nature slowly awakens and stirs into life, influences enter our field of vision to help us realise that there is much more to Earth life than that which we have known up to now. Through catching occasional glimpses of other realities and dimensions, maybe by reading or watching a film about them, a new perception of life sneaks into our consciousness. 

The more it opens up, the clearer it becomes to us that the things that are invisible to earthly eyes are of far greater importance than everything that takes place on the physical plane of life. We discover to our astonishment that God and the Angels really do exist on the higher and highest levels of life, and that this is humankind’s true home, the place where every one of us once came from and one of these days shall return to. With increasing clarity we recognise that God and the Angels are something much greater and far more beautiful than anyone on the Earth could ever have imagined. They are part of everybody’s own true eternal reality, very real and most certainly not something that just exists in stories for children and people who are a bit soft in the head. 

The awareness that life is a continuum without beginning or end brings comfort and relief to our heart and soul. It’s good to know that time and again we have been returning to Earth life, and that from the moment we emerged from the heartmind of God, until our final reunification and homecoming, Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the spirit world are surrounding and helping us. Although they are invisible to our earthly eyes, they have always been and forever will be our constant companions who never leave us. They are the ones who safely every new earthling into their next lifetime and out of it again. On the inner level of life all is one and in truth none of us is ever alone on the Earth plane and the same applies on all other levels of life that are still waiting to explored by us. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Obeying The Universal Laws*
​ 
Every human being finally matures into the awakening of their true identity as a child of the Highest who is first and foremost spirit and soul. It then dawns on us that although we do have free will and that freedom of choice is one of humankind’s most precious gifts on the Earth plane, this by no means represents unrestricted freedom, as many would like to think we have. We, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, are subject to the Universal or God’s laws. The law of Karma is of particular significance here. 

Epictetus, the Greek Stoic philosopher, 55-135 AD, came to the conclusion: ‘Although we cannot choose what happens to us, we can choose how to respond.’ And that is the only freedom any one of us has. Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, to help us grow into spiritual maturity the Universal forces are constantly presenting each one of us with the necessity to make a choice of some kind. We do well to bear in mind that even not choosing, in the final analysis represents a choice.

 We, our destiny and our freedom are not unlike a dog, who is taken for a walk on a very long lead. On one end of this lead are we, the dog, and the lead itself is our Karma, which we ourselves are constantly creating, one lifetime after another. Our destiny is at the other end of the lead and rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels. The world of spirit is our true home and no soul is ever forced into another lifetime. But when we have rested sufficiently in that world the urge awakens in us to grow and evolve some more and this can only be done by continuing our earthly education. No soul can return into the oneness with our Creator until it has been completed and as a result our energies have changed sufficiently to be compatible with those of our Source. 

The Roman philosopher Cicero, 106-43 BC, struck this warning note: ‘To be free, people must be enbonded to the law.’ Cicero seems to have had the earthly laws in mind, but his words of wisdom are even more true as far as the Universal laws are concerned. Only those can be free who willingly submit themselves to the these laws and make every effort to live by them. The laws are designed to provide a structure and framework in which all life, including ours, is forever securely anchored. Most important of all, the laws ensure that no soul can ever get truly lost or stranded in the vastness of space and Eternity. 

Only through learning to obey and living within the Universal laws can we hope to grow into trustworthy and reliable citizens of the Cosmos. And as always, actions speak louder than words. The Angels and Masters are in charge of and responsible for the development of us and our world. Every thought, word and action reveals to them at any given time how far we have got. As far as I am concerned, there is nothing for it but conducting my life strictly in harmony with the Universe’s demands, because from the moment we do and send nothing but good, right and beautiful thoughts, words and actions into our world and beyond, nothing but the same can return to us.

Our fears once served the purpose of protecting us against experiences for which we were unready. When we follow our inner guidance and rest safely in the knowledge that we and our whole world are enjoying the protection of God and the Angels, the time has come for shedding our fears, until the last one of them has gone for good. Although I have by no means reached that point as yet, I am sure that this will eventually be possible. Wherever our evolutionary pathway may take us, onto ever higher and elevated levels of experience, we shall be able to freely and fearlessly walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. They are the only ones who truly know the way of all things and the answers to all our questions. 

The only genuine freedom that can be found in earthly life is the spiritual freedom to believe what our hearts and souls are telling us to be true. With the knowledge we are finding the Universe is laying the key to it into the hands of all who prove through their behaviour that they are ready to receive this freedom. All it takes is doing that which is good, right and beautiful and leading a good, honest and upright life. And when we show that at all times we are giving of our best, the Universal laws ensure that only more of the same will in due course find its way back to us. When someone does a nasty turn to a wise one because the last bits of their karmic debts have not yet been paid, they refuse to take vengeance as this would only create more difficult Karma and prolong their times spent in earthly life. Keen to move on to experiencing the higher levels of life, they choose to forgive and walk away. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Awakening*

When one fine day, though more likely in the cold,
Dark and lonely small hours of a night, 
We feel the need to pray,
It’s a sign that the Divine spark in our heart
Is stirring from its slumbers and 
Our superconscious faculties are starting
To open and unfold. 
This means we are reaching the beginning of the end
Of our homeward bound evolutionary journey of
Learning and growing through earthly life,
Which eventually takes us back into the
Conscious awareness of God’s true nature,
Our own and our relationship with the Divine.

When our energies are lining up with the Universal ones,
The moment has come for this development to begin.
When time and again we have been 
Round the whole of the zodiac,
Studying the characteristics of every sign, 
We have grown into spiritual adulthood.
As an old and experienced soul
We have no difficulties
Recognising that we are part of God, 
That God is just as much part of us,
And that on the inner level
All humankind is one single unit and
We are all connected with each other.

Human souls on the Earth plane do not feel like 
Reaching out to God and the Angels, 
To ask for their help,
Until their superconscious faculties begin to unfold.
But when it happens, we learn to listen 
And pay more attention to our intuition,
The inner guidance we all have the right 
To receive from the living God within.

Rejoice!
For this is now happening to ever more of us.
The Christ Spirit is calling all of us 
Ever more urgently to once again become 
Aware that humankind’s true nature
Is love and that on the inner level of life
Each one of us has always remained at one with God,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator,
And all life.

Our Divine parents care for us 
More than we frequently do for ourselves. 
God’s nature is love and so is ours.
Trusting that all is well with the Divine architects
Great plan of life and the goodness of 
The life we have been given,
Loving it and its Creator with all our hearts and souls,
That alone can bring true and lasting happiness 
And the peace we and our world have been 
Dreaming of for a long, long time.
The Angels from the highest realms know
That our birthright is finding it.
But this can only come about through 
Each one of us doing their share of bringing it about. 

God and the Angels are doing their best 
To assist us with this task.
Each through their inner guidance 
They are willing to show us the way
And to supply the answers to all our questions.
All we have to do is ask.
It’s for a higher purpose that an ever increasing
Desire fills human hearts to pray for 
The healing of all earthly conflicts,
So that peace and prosperity may come 
To all parts of our world in equal measure,
And that in God’s way and in God’s time.

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*About My Writings*
​ 
My work is an essential part of my contribution towards the process of healing the conflicts of our world, because in my view this can only come about through a better understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the higher purpose of our earthly existence. As many of you know, all my writings are intuitive and original ones. They represent my Highest or God Self, who communicates with you through me. There is no need for going into trance or anything of that nature – I simply write. My work is not based on any of the traditional sources. The inspiration for it comes directly from the Source of our being, who tells me that the spiritual teachings of other times were valid when they were given, because that was all humankind could understand in those days. 

My writings came into being because increasing numbers of us had become ready for the truth of the Divine that has been waiting for aeons to flow directly into the consciousness of all who are capable of receiving it. That’s what my work since its earliest beginnings has consisted of. It embraces and honours the teachings of every one of the many belief systems that our world has seen throughout the ages. The aim of my writings has never been to wipe out any existing spiritual knowledge, but to add to it and in this way do my share of advancing humankind’s evolutionary progress. By updating and refreshing some of the ancient themes with new insights they are contributing to the expansion of our individual and collective consciousness.

I have not studied what any of the traditional sources have to say on various religious/spiritual themes, not in this lifetime anyway. Looking back from where I am now, this must have been an essential part of my preparation for the job I had come to do this time round. I did not know much about any of them for the simple reason that before my writing started, I had been too busy with things like running a home, bringing up children and in due course returning to full time work. My ignorance of the religious/spiritual traditions of our world ensured that I was unprejudiced against any of them. Therefore I was able to approach the wide field of the already existing spiritual knowledge with an open mind. 

Now that I am equipped with the gift of hindsight it is not hard to see why it was that when I first started holding my insights down in writing, it felt like some kind of floodgates were opening inside me. The inflow of ideas to be developed and worked with was so great and the pace of writing so intense and fast that I would not have had the time to study any spiritual subject in the traditional manner. 

Much later I found out that this is neither necessary nor desirable when one acts as a channel for the wisdom of the Highest. If anything, too much book knowledge and head activity can close down the heart-centre. This closes us off from the world of our feelings and therefore gets in the way of the intuitive process and stops us from developing into a clear and undisturbed communication channel. The heart-centre is the dwelling place of the Divine spark of our Christ nature. Even though at first this is there but in seed form, our Highest Self has always been with us and trying to guide us through the small still voice of conscience. When with the passing of time this aspect of our nature becomes stronger, it converses with us ever more clearly and speaks to us through the world of our feelings. The way we feel about something tells us whether it is right or wrong and what we hear or read is a truth or an untruth. 

The teachings of every one of the old belief systems came into being just the same as my contributions to the pool of spiritual knowledge have been doing for around twenty years. The only difference between the scribes of the days of yore and modern ones is their writing instrument. The history of these appliances is so fascinating that I am including it. 

As nothing anywhere happens without their intervention, undoubtedly everything connected with the art of writing was inspired by the Angels around the throne of God, who are in charge of us and our world. And that’s how it came about that around 4000 BC, during the Age of Taurus, lasting from about 4700 BC to 2500 BC, people scratched the surface of moist clay tablets with a bronze or bone tool. This was already quite a sophisticated way of making notes and communicating with the world around us, compared with the hammer and chisel we used in earlier lifetimes. It is likely that the inspiration for the idea of writing and the first attempts at this art-form came to our world during the Age of Gemini, from about 6900 BC to 4700 BC. Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each one of them in its different way is about improving our ways of communicating with each other through the spoken and written word. 

As early as 5,000 years ago a Chinese Military Commander named Shen Loam, who was in charge of that Empires Western frontier, kept a written military log. Grateful for his assignment, he made it his duty to the Emperor to personally test every known edible plant for its food, non-food, medicinal and non-medicinal value. According to Shen Loam there are over twenty-five thousand edible plants on Earth. The written documentation of the tests proving that this is so were his gift to the Emperor in response to the honour of being elevated to Supreme Commander. The Chinese language is still basically the same as it was then, so it is fairly easy for current day Chinese to read these ancient documents.

Around 3000 BC the Egyptians developed a form of writing with pictures. For writing on papyrus scrolls scribes used thin reed brushes or reed pens. 

1300 BC the Roman scribes wrote into thin sheets of wax on wooden tablets. A metal stylus was used and when the writing was no longer needed, it was rubbed out with the flat end of the stylus. In Asia scribes used a bronze stylus. 

The Dark Ages. As well as writing on parchment, the Anglo-Saxons used tablets filled with wax for notes and planning the layout of large books. They wrote on the tablets with a metal or bone stylus with a pointed end. Words were rubbed out with its flat end. 

600-1800 AD. Europeans found that writing on parchment with a quill pen altered the style of their writing. At first they used capital letters all the time, but later a faster style with small letters was developed. Quill Pens first appeared in Seville, Spain, were the writing instrument from 600 to 1800 AD. 

1790s. Pencil lead was invented at the same time in France and Australia. 

1800-1850. A metal pen point was patented in 1803, but the patent was not commercially exploited. Steel nibs came into common use in the 1830s. By the 19th century metal nibs had replaced quill pens. By 1850 the use of quill pens was fading because steel nibs had been invented and were improved still by tipping them with hard alloys of Iridium, Rhodium and Osmium. 

1884. The insurance broker Lewis Edson Waterman invented the first proper fountain pen. 

1888-1916. The principle of the ball point pen dates back to the late 19[SUP]th[/SUP] century when patents were taken out by John Loud in 1888 for a product to mark leather and in 1916 by Van Vechten Riesberg. Neither of these patents were exploited commercially. 

1940s. The modern version of the ball point pen was invented by Josef Lazlo and Georg Biro. In the summer of 1943 the first commercial models were made. The rights to Lazlo's patent were bought by the British Government. The ball point pen proved to be more rugged than the fountain pen and because of this sales rocketed during World War II, when the military needed robust writing implements to survive the battlefield environment. 

October 1945. The ball point pen was introduced to the U.S. market. The pen was sold as the first pen to write underwater. About 10,000 of them were sold at its launch in New York October 1945. 

1953. The first inexpensive ball point pens became available when the French Baron Bich, the BIC Company, developed the industrial process for manufacturing ball point pens, which lowered the unit cost dramatically.

1960s. The fire or felt-tipped pen was invented by the Tokyo Stationery Company, Japan. Papermate’s Flair was among the first felt-tip pens to hit the U.S. market in the 1960s, and it has been the leader ever since. Following their initial success with felt-tips, manufacturers branched out with a variety of fibre-tipped instruments, including highlighters. 

1980s-1990s. Roller Ball Pens. Roller ball pens have been made since the early 1980s. Unlike the thick ink used in a conventional ball point, roller ball pens employ a mobile ball and liquid ink which produces a smoother line. Technological advances during the late 1980s and early 1990s have greatly improved the roller ball’s overall performance since then.

1990s. Rubberised writing instruments to improve their grip were commonly used by companies.

From 1997 to date. Ring pens are mass produced. They are designed for writing without having to grip the pen with three fingers. 

By the year 2016 scribes are blessed with access to computers, word processors and the worldwide web for distributing the messages they are bringing. 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’
​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Origin Of My Truth*
​ 
‘In the fullness of time, we shall no longer learn from others or from books. We shall find all knowledge within ourselves, for we are part of all that ever has been and all that ever shall be,’ White Eagle. That’s what for many years has been happening to me. The knowledge the Angels are bringing you through me are coming from the feminine aspect of the Divine, the Great Mother and soul of the whole of Creation. This soul is the storehouse of the memories of everything that ever happened anywhere and the wisdom that was gained from it.

The human soul is the soft, sensitive and vulnerable aspect of our nature, women and men alike. Our soul is an integral part of the soul of our world as well as the Great soul, the Mother of all life. Through re-establishing our inner connection with the Goddess’s wisdom, in the fullness of time all earthly selves will eventually learn how to tap directly into Her knowledge. This is our Divine parents’ way of helping us to release ourselves from the bondage with earthly life by finding the answers to all the questions we may ever need to ask. The replies received from this source are the truth.

As we know by now, everything in the whole of Creation is connected with and responding to each other. All life is subject to the Universal laws and on the inner level everything is one and functions as one. In the great plan of life all things have their allocated space and happen at predestined times. Our race’s earthly education is not excluded from this. As early on God’s spiritual wisdom and truth are too hard to grasp for earthly minds, with the passing of time on the Earth it has been changing and presenting itself in many different forms.

This explains the need for the new myths and legends that appeared from time to time. They are living proof that spiritual knowledge should not be stored in waterproof containers and that there is no point in trying to be too precise in defining it. The best we can do whilst playing the role of earthlings is to accept that the Divine plan and its laws are perfect and harmonious. The evolutionary process sees to it that everything in the end works out for the highest good and greatest joy of all, regardless of the fact that God’s way of going about it are frequently extremely hard to comprehend for human minds.

For some time now the Age of Aquarius has slowly but surely been moving us and our world forwards into a period during which all of us eventually will be freeing ourselves from slavery and oppressions of all kinds, especially religious/spiritual ones. The autonomy of the new age consists of being free to believe and follow what our heart, the dwelling place of the living God within, tells us is true. Let’s take a closer look at the structure of the energies of the Aquarian Age. The deeper we move into this age, the more powerfully they will be influencing us and everything else in our world.

Astrologically the heart is the domain of Leo, the Sun’s own sign. Aquarius and Leo are polar opposites in the zodiac. One is the sleeping partner of the other. Aquarius as an Air sign is of the head and its energies on their own are cold, logical and reasoning. In contrast to this Leo as a Fire sign is of the heart, loving, warm and feeling. Together they are the perfect combination for bringing God’s wisdom and truth down to the Earth. An excessive amount of Leo’s fiery nature, which may itself show as too much and misplaced enthusiasm, Aquarius cools down to a warm and agreeable temperature. In return for this Leo adds the warmth of its love to the coldness of the Aquarian energies. The combined force of the two signs makes the Divine Waterbearer’s knowledge pleasant and agreeable to us earthlings.

It takes many lifetimes round the zodiac and in Leo to acquire the ability to love wisely from the heart, the way our Creator loves us. Young and less experienced souls during their times in Leo tend to put loved ones on a pedestal to worship and adore them. This way of loving eventually lifts itself onto ever more highly elevated levels. The more we mature spiritually, the more the energies of Leo and Aquarius in us join forces and work as one. During the early stages of our earthly education Leo’s extreme selfishness and egotism are our hallmark. But with the passing of time when our time in physicality nears its end, this transforms itself into a love for humankind that worships and adores the One who brought all of us into being, who nurtures and cares for us and is sure to continue providing for any needs we may ever have.

For as long as our earthly self still functions predominantly on the outer level of our being, the desires of Air and Fire, head and heart, being polar opposites, are frequently at loggerheads with each other. But once we operate as well on the inner as the outer plane, they learn how to work as one, ever more peacefully and harmoniously. Aquarius represents the voice of God, which by the way I only found out recently. Leo rules the human heart, which is the receptacle of the creative ideas that are constantly flowing forth in great abundance from the heartmind of the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above us, directly into our human hearts.

That’s how God’s wisdom and truth are presently finding their way ever more freely and powerfully into any heart that is open to receive it. This brings us the knowledge we need to release ourselves and our world into the religious/spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age mentioned earlier. For some time this kind of information was given through spiritual mediums, like Grace Cooke. But because we are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, this by now has changed into direct transmissions from the Highest levels of life. Read more about this in the section ‘Learning To Fly’, either here or by following the link at the end of this chapter.

My writings have always been part of this new approach. They represent my truth, which never was based on speculations, myths and legends. It consist of the knowledge that for some time has been flowing with ever increasing force from the source of our being directly into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. What a long time this kind of knowledge had to wait until the time was right for at last revealing itself intuitively and directly to us earthlings.

Bearing in mind that a human lifetime, even if someone lives to one hundred, is but the twinkle of an eye in terms of Eternity, I perceive the White Eagle quote at the beginning of this chapter as a peek into humankind’s future. It speaks to us of something that is going to happen in earthly life when our planet’s transformation has been completed and our world is at peace. I do not think for a moment that the words had ever been intended to undermine the importance and validity of the teaching work of the institutions that are presently so well love and cherished by many.

‘The truth is not determined by what makes you feel warm and safe, gets you most friends, makes people be nice to each other, a cost-benefit analysis of holding a certain belief. It is determined by reality and those who willingly compromise their understanding of reality have to live in it. They just might find themselves without a decent map.’ Zinnia Jones

‘The truth is not determined by what people think of it.’
Anon.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘About White Eagle’ 
[*=center]‘Learning To Fly’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Letting Go Of Our Fears*

‘Everything you want is on the other side of fear.’
Anon.
​ 
The new understanding that for some time has been coming to us is designed to assist all of us with letting go of and dissolving every one of our fears, especially those of God and death, the future and everything that for wise reasons up to now had to remain unknown and hidden from our earthly self’s view. What we are finding is one of the greatest gifts humankind has ever received from the Highest. It brings us the renewal of hope and faith in the profound goodness of the life the Universal forces with their infinite generosity and kindness are giving us anew with each passing day. 

Through the knowledge we are now finding there grows in us a different kind of trust that is no longer based on the wobbly foundation of mere beliefs. This faith is based on a deep inner certainty that grows organically from within, because it is rooted in knowing who we are, what the true purpose of our existence is, where we are coming from and going to, what is expected from us and which role we have to play in God’s great plan of life. Knowing these things slowly but surely helps us to overcome and let go of even the darkest and most threatening of our existential fears. 

We only fear that which we fail to understand, but when we at last grasp the true meaning of something we find to our astonishment and delight that there really is nothing to be afraid of. Our inner guidance is there and working with us. Each time we hear or read some positive and constructive approaches to the things we still are fearful of, the small still voice within reacts with: ‘Pay attention to this, it makes sense and that means it’s true!’ It is unlikely that any fear will go immediately, but the more we look into and work with it, the deeper the new knowledge sinks into our consciousness, until with the passing of time it becomes our spiritual property and ours to keep in all Eternity. 

This is particularly valuable when it comes to trying to communicate with our loved ones in the world of spirit in an attempt to strengthen the connection of our two hearts. This can be made easier by becoming aware that at all times earthly life is surrounded by worlds that are invisible to earthly eyes and that great oceans are waiting to be explored by us in the later stages of our development. It’s good to talk with our children as early as possible of the presence of these things, as this helps them to remain in touch with the finer ethers of the spirit world, humankind’s true home. Make them familiar with the fact that they only recently left this world and that in due course they will return to it, the same as everybody else. Our spiritual consciousness expands quite rapidly once we come to terms with the forces from the higher and highest realms of life that are constantly at work within and around every one of us. 

I hope you will forgive me for returning to the theme of my truth for a moment. I would like you to know that there is no problem for me if your truth is different from mine. This is quite natural when one looks at a theme from a different viewpoint. So, when you are reading something you don’t agree with, why not go within to see what comes to you intuitively? Instead of repeating what someone before us said or wrote, no matter how old and venerable that person is or was and how long ago their teachings appeared, now it is necessary to find out what our own inner guidance has to say about it. Please let me know what your wise one within tells you and I shall listen with great interests. If I receive a reaction of: ‘Yes, this is true!’, I shall happily accept your truth as part of mine. 

This is how in the Age of Aquarius the individual and collective consciousness of our world will keep on expanding. And each time you and I are growing in understanding and wisdom, our whole world and even the Universe’s is doing the same. As ever more knowledge arrives through various channels of communication with the Highest, it is highly likely that what we presently know as truth will change. In the same way many of the White Eagle teachings have become outdated and are in need of re-interpretation. Through deep feelings of recognition or otherwise our inner guidance is always waiting to tell us a truth from an untruth, and to discern whether something is right or wrong.

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Relationship With White Eagle 2016*
​ 
If you are familiar with my writings, you may have noticed that once in a while someone’s quote appears. This is done in the hope that the saying or teaching adds another slant and perspective, maybe a touch of additional enlightenment to the theme under discussion. Following my inner guidance in all things, I share with you, my dear readers, only that which is likely to be of benefit to you. Without this no-one’s words would be there, including mine. 

Naturally, this also applies to extracts from White Eagle teachings. I have no idea what anyone else makes of the whole concept of White Eagle. To me and in connection with my writings, the name means no more than one of the many groups of guides, friends and helpers in the spirit world, our true home. None of my writings have ever been based on White Eagle teachings. Whenever I share the essence of one of them with you, they are enlargements and enhancements that provide more understanding. 

To this day White Eagle teachings enter into my field of vision AFTER and not before I have written about something. In the beginning this was very uncanny and scary. Yet, I soon got used to it when my inner guidance reassured me that if messages arrive in this particular manner they are gifts from the Angels confirming that what I have written is true and right for sharing with others. Aware that nothing in our lives happens without a wise higher purpose, I settled down to gratefully accepting this much needed and appreciated support. 

My connection with the White Eagle Lodge over the years has been a somewhat tenuous one. For about ten years I have been a subscribed member, but I have never visited any of the Lodge’s premises or taken part in their activities. I am happy that my small annual contribution supports the good work they are doing worldwide. In return I receive their bi-monthly magazine ‘Stella Polaris’, an excellent publication I most warmly recommend. For some months now I have also been receiving the Lodge’s e-mail ‘Monday Thought’, also recommended. An occasional e-mail Newsletter recently started to appear as well. 

At the beginning of May 2016 someone drew my attention to a blog that contained some downright slanderous information about the White Eagle Lodge. I could not avoid asking myself: ‘What if it is true?’ This created on opportunity for examining the nature of my relationship with the White Eagle Lodge. It led me to the conclusion that all along it has been with the White Eagle group of guides rather than the Lodge. 

To my delight the blog matter was soon cleared up. The Lodge’s investigations showed that it had been written by a mentally severely disturbed person, who is well known to them. I refuse to sit in judgement over anyone, including the White Eagle Lodge. And in the unlikely case that the information had been true, all it could have done for me would be to remind me of the fact that many of the people who gave the greatest gifts to our world were very unpleasant specimens. One of the most outstanding examples to my mind is Mozart. Yet, whatever kind of a man he was, I can honestly say that I am not interested in his personal life, his character and the struggles he had to fight with his lower nature – the same as we all do – whilst trying to come to terms with his unusual earthly existence. 

The only thing that matters to me is of what Mozart left behind, the magnificent bequest he made to our world with his music. I feel that through it the Highest realms of life are communicating directly with those on the Earth plane in a language all of their own. It is the Universe’s language of the heart for the enjoyment of those Mozart left behind, so they could be entertained, comforted and healed by listening to the gift of his life’s work. 

To my mind, Mozart’s music compares well with the unique and precious gift the Angels brought us through the White Eagle group of guides and their medium, Grace Cooke. She was the co-founder of the White Eagle Lodge together with her husband Ivan Cooke. The White Eagle teachings appeared during the darkest hours our planet had ever experienced. I believe that the two world wars were the Apocalypse of our world. And it was during these times of utter darkness and despair the White Eagle teachings began to bring new rays of light and hope. They did this in the wake of World War One as well as throughout and after World War Two. 

What Grace’s descendants, by now in their second generation, will ever make of their inheritance depends on the Karma of the people involved and the life lessons they have come to take part in. But even if someone at the Lodge did something foolish enough to ruin and destroy its reputation, to me this could not diminish by one iota the value of the teachings that were given through Grace. Should anything detrimental ever happen at the Lodge, the following line from the Lord’s Prayer would come to mind: ‘And lead us not in to temptation, but deliver us from all evil.’ Evil invariably means the fulfilment of the desires of someone’s lower earthly nature. 

Nothing can ever change the fact that Grace’s gift must have brought a great deal of comfort and reassurance to many. On both sides of the conflict there were millions whose loved ones had been forced to go to war to make the senseless sacrifice of laying down their lives on the altar of the lunacy of political power struggling. People were searching for some kind of evidence that their dear departed were not dead, but alive and well cared for in another world, another dimension of life. They were looking for evidence of our other world that for such a long time had to remain carefully hidden from public view and knowledge, while the war was raging on. 

Behind the scenes of life the two world wars represented a huge clearing process of ancient Karma and the individual and collective cleansing of our world. With Grace’s help and the work of others who were involved in getting in touch with our other world, the veil between it and ours slowly but surely was beginning to lift and grow thinner. The Age of Aquarius was with us and with that the time had come that from the darkness and despair of the death, destruction and suffering the warmongers of our world were handing out, the light of new hope should arise and shine brightly. That’s why through the White Eagle group of guides the Angels allowed us glimpses that a fresh trust in life may well be justified because it is a good one after all, if only one approaches it from the right angle. 

In my view, Grace’s legacy is just as precious and probably even more sublime than those of people like Mozart and Chopin, Beethoven and Handel, to name but a few. The White Eagle messages that were given through her brought and to this day are bringing comfort and healing to anyone who requires it. Most important of all her efforts helped us to find a better understanding of the processes of life, of birth and death and reincarnation. Our grateful thanks goes to all who made it possible, on both sides of the veil of consciousness. 

Grace began her career as a spiritualist medium in 1913. Early in her career, she used her psychic gifts to offer evidence of survival. On occasions the then British prime minister, Ramsay MacDonald, vouched for the accuracy of her spirit communications. She became progressively convinced that the spiritual and philosophical aspects of Spiritualism were more important than mere evidence of survival. Initially Grace formed a small church in Middlesex. She later separated from its activities after the church leaders became more interested in proofs of survival, but her emphasis had shifted to spiritual healing and to channelling teachings from White Eagle.

The White Eagle Lodge came into being on 22 February 1936, when its first premises were dedicated in Kensington, London under the direction of Grace’s spirit guides. Shall we ever be able to pay our debt of gratitude to the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers in the spirit world, who are ceaselessly toiling in the background of our existence to bring every last one of us home into the awareness of their true nature and the oneness with God?

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Developing Discernment *
​ 
In my view, the same applies to the White Eagle teachings as to any other collection of religious/spiritual knowledge in the vast storehouse of our world. Let us be ever careful not to throw the baby out with the bathwater. For dealing with any spiritual wisdom what we need first and foremost is to develop our discerning faculties to the highest degree. Equally important is that we constantly work on strengthening the contact with our inner guidance, so that these two faculties together can help us to distinguish reliably and unfailingly the wheat from the chaff. The task for aspiring healers and lightbringers is picking the best and leaving the rest, to be recycled. 

That’s how I have always handled any kind of writing, including the White Eagle teachings. My relationship with the White Eagle group of guides will never be disturbed or disrupted by anything that happens in the Lodge that carries its name. From the moment of first encountering one of its teachings, the name White Eagle for me has always been a symbol of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit. 

On the mighty wings of the wisdom and truth that are now flowing ever more powerfully from the Universe’s loving heart into ours, the Christ Spirit seeks to empower each one of us to lift ourselves and those around us above the myths, legends and superstitions of earthly life into the radiance of the truth that for so long had to remain hidden behind them. Through searching the esoteric meaning of such tales and through that learning about the fate that ultimately awaits even the last and slowest one of us, our superconscious faculties unfold and our inner vision opens. This enables the Christ Spirit to lift us into the realities of the higher and eventually highest realms, and we recognise that this is our true home and the place from which we once emerged.

I believe that peace will come to our world when a majority of souls in earthly life have grown into this kind of awareness, which is the gift of spiritual adulthood. The energies that are created when as many as possible are working together on the healing of our world, hand in hand with God and the Angels, will gradually grow powerful enough to pull the rest of our world along with us. 

Spiritual adults are those who know and accept that every right brings with it a duty. The right of taking part in earthly life and taking from it what we need, brings with it the responsibility and duty to take first class care of our planet and do what we can to avoid over-consuming and protecting Mother Earth’s precious resources. What spiritual adults require most urgently is finding their own truth. This aspect of our being is deepened and strengthened by every small effort we make to develop it some more. The inflow of God’s sacred wisdom and truth directly into every heart and soul that is open to receive it, is bringing our world a new kind of truth that is no longer based on someone else’s beliefs, but on what everyone’s inner guidance says is true and right for us, now. This is the only truth that really can provide us with a deep inner knowingness and certainty. 

With regard to understanding spiritual truth I am sure there is a great deal that each one of us and our whole race still have to learn. Although I have been attending to my writings just about every day and that week after week, month after month and even year after year, and that for a long time, I imagine that I shall never have found and told you all there is yet to be discovered. All I can do is attend to the lessons I have chosen for this lifetime and let you take part in them through my jottings, as best as I know how to. 

Alas, it is in the nature of spiritual awakening that, until we have reached full consciousness, much of the time we are working blindfold and stumbling around in the dark. Let’s not begrudge this because it’s an essential part of the mystery of our earthly existence and God’s great plan of life. If we wish to develop real and lasting faith in the goodness of life, all we can do is keep going quietly, trusting the power of God’s all-knowing, all-seeing and all-redeeming love to show us the way forever. In this way we shall find out soon enough what more glorious spiritual experiences than those of our present existence are waiting for us. 

Because there is no way of knowing when our karmic debts have been paid and all lessons learnt, true faith and trust in the Highest are the most important parts of our armoury whilst humbly serving on the Earth plane. But in spite of our spiritual awareness we cannot help still to a certain extent being caught up in the darkness and illusion of Earth life. Yet, if only we can manage to keep going no matter what, every new day is sure to bring us another bit of wisdom and understanding. 

To return to White Eagle for a moment, I would like to repeat that my relationship is and always will be with the White Eagle group of spirit guides and NOT with the White Eagle Lodge. However, should an injustice be done to anyone and/or should someone be accused of things they are not guilty of, you can count on me to speak up for and support them. Naturally, this includes the White Eagle Lodge. But independent of what may ever happen there, my relationship with the White Eagle group of guides and their teachings will never change. In my view, there is no need for anyone else’s connection with them to do so either. Naturally, this is for each individual to decide for themselves.

As far as any kind of spiritual knowledge is concerned, let’s not repeat the mistake that was made by humankind so often in the past. We can do better than to confuse the bringer of a message with the things of great value they may have been sent from the Highest planes of life to bring down to the Earth. With the degree of understanding we have developed by now it is no longer difficult to recognise the higher esoteric meaning that lies behind the surface words of many of these teachings. 

To make the most of the time that remains of our present lifetime on the earthly plane, we need to strive for balance. Cultivating a sense of humour and of fun is as essential as enjoying the gifts of Mother Earth, taking part in life without abusing it. Balance needs to be striven for in all things and there is no need to lose our liking for the physical realms of life and its gifts. By looking for and revelling in that which is good, right and beautiful on the Earth plane and leaving the rest behind, our earthly self gets to know and absorbs true beauty. And there is no reason for not experiencing the spiritual background and the higher aspects of our existence at the same time. This safeguards the balance we are here to seek for our spiritual progress.

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Progress*

Let there be many windows to your soul,
That all the glory of the Universe may beautify it. 
Not the narrow pane of one poor creed 
Can catch the radiant rays
That shine from countless sources. 
Tear away the blinds of superstition.
Let the light pour through fair windows,
Broad as truth itself and high as God.

Why should the spirit peer
Through some priest-curtained orifice, 
And grope along dim corridors of doubt, 
When all the splendour from unfathomed seas of space
Might bathe it with the golden waves of love?
Sweep up the debris of decaying faiths.
Sweep down the cobwebs of worn-out beliefs
And throw your soul wide open to the light
Of reason and of knowledge. 

Tune your ear
To all the wordless music of the stars 
And to the voice of nature,
And your heart shall turn to truth and goodness,
As a plant turns to the Sun. 
A thousand unseen hands reach down to help you
To their peace-crowned heights.
And all the forces of the firmament
Shall fortify your strength. 
Be not afraid
To thrust aside half-truths and grasp the whole.


Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Adam And Eve*
​ 
From the earliest days of its descent into matter, humankind has asked questions like: ‘Who am I? Where do I come from and where am I going to? And how did we all come into being?’ You have a right to search into these things, in fact you are meant to do this and you are entitled to find out the truth, as much of it as any given time your race can digest and cope with. For a very long time you had to make do with allegories about a great many things, including the one about the first human beings. But, as by now sufficient numbers of you have grown into spiritual maturity to be able to grasp more of the full truth, the time has come for revealing to you that the tale of Adam and Eve is but a metaphor. It stands for the fact that the inner invisible part of every man is woman and that of every woman is man. 

About the first human beings in the book of Genesis of the Abrahamic religions I told you in 2:26: ‘Then God said: ‘Let us make man in our image, after our likeness and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the fowl of the air and over the cattle and over all the wild beasts of the Earth and over every creeping one that creeps on the Earth.’ So God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created them. Male and female He created them.’ In Genesis 3:18 and 21-23 My teaching continued with: ‘Then the Lord God said: ‘It is not good that the man should be alone. I will make him a helper who is like him.’ … So the Lord God caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam and he slept. And he took one of his ribs and closed up the place with flesh in its stead. And from the rib the Lord God had taken from Adam He made a woman and brought her to Adam. And Adam said: ‘This is now bone of my bones and flesh of my flesh. She shall be called woman, because she was taken out of man.’ This involves a play on words – wo-man is contained in man – works in the English language, but none of the others. 

I am the Father of the whole of Creation. My spirit is the masculine aspect of the Divine, known in your world as God, Fire and Air, creative ideas and the thought processes and intellect to communicate them to My feminine counterpart, the Goddess. She is the Mother and the soul of the whole of Creation. The elements Earth and Water represent My soft sensitive feeling side through whom I express My idea and bring them into manifestation in your world and all others. Created in My image, all these things are also in you. 

The story of Adam and Eve has provided a large part of your world with an allegory of the creation of the first human beings and the highly complex psychological processes of initiation that every human spirit that goes forth from Me has to undergo. The tale was invented to explain them in the most simple terms possible, which could be easily be grasped by ordinary men and women at that particular phase in humankind’s evolution. The esoteric truth behind it is that Adam, the man, represents Consciousness and Eve, the woman, psyche, the man’s soul. Each one of you contains both. 

In My mind I first the perfect prototype, which means that like Me he is whole because he contains all My aspects and characteristics. From this emerged the primordial being Adam of the sacred texts, where his pre-conscious state is described as a deep sleep. In this state I took one side from him – not a rib, as it was misinterpreted in later versions of My teachings about this process of Creation. This part of My wisdom is very old indeed because I gave it to your world in ancient times. It found its way into the Judaic tradition from the much older traditions of the ancient Greeks. They in turn had extracted their spiritual knowledge from the ancient Egypt culture that predated them, and so forth. The part truth that Eve was created from Adam’s side was lost in translation, because people in those days could simply not yet grasp that this did not mean one side of his physical body, but his inner self and subconscious. The whole truth, which you are now ready to receive, is that Eve, the woman, was and always will be an individual spirit, who is whole in her own right, the same as Adam, the man.

But, now you are ready to grasp that Adam is a symbolism for My consciousness and also yours. In both genders he represents the masculine aspect. Eve is his feminine counterpart, psyche or soul. You can surely see for yourself that the Fall from Eden is a metaphor for humankind’s psyche taking its consciousness into the identification with its physical body. It was no fall or accident, but a necessary evolutionary step for helping each one of you to become aware that in truth you are an individual spark of Me, My child, each one whole and complete with its own masculine consciousness and feminine soul aspect, just like Me. 

The purpose behind creating you as men and women has been and still is the development of these parts in equal proportions. The two eventually have to be perfectly balanced in you, the way they are in Me. To achieve this, all human spirits have to reincarnate sometimes into male physical bodies and on other occasions into female ones. It was for evolutionary purposes that your other half had to remain hidden from your own view for a very long time. That’s why you were provided with two levels of awareness, a conscious and a subconscious one. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth*
​ 
In St. Matthew 5:5 of the Jesus legend I told you: ‘Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the Earth.’ This message to your world is as valid and true now, as it was when I first gave it to you. Many of you, My human children, are among the meek who are patiently and willingly beavering away in the background of life working on your own healing process. Even if nobody in your world has ever heard or seen them, every step of the way we, the Angels, Masters, friends and helpers and I are observing, guiding and protecting them and keeping them safe.

In spite of all that the only true meek ones your planet has ever known were never human souls, but the small creatures of the Earth. Since time immemorial, they have been her true inheritors, especially the worms and insects that crawl about on her, and the microbes and bacteria that are invisible to earthly eyes without a microscope. Pay your respects to the essential work these labourers are doing for and with Mother Earth and therefore also on your behalves. They do not expect anything in return and demand nothing apart from being allowed to pursue the lives they have been given without too much human interference. These creatures are the great recyclers of the Earth who were there long before any of you appeared on the scene. They will still be there and continuing with their work long after every last one of you, my beloved human children, has outgrown their need for spending further lifetimes in physicality. 

Once more I remind you that there is no death. There is only one life that is constantly pushing forwards and upwards in vast evolutionary cycles. It will forever move you, your world and all worlds on to new and higher levels of existence, bringing new learning and understanding through fresh first hand experiences for every single one of you. Many by now are realising the dreamlike quality of life in physicality. They are right, it really is a dream and an illusion, but nonetheless it has to be dealt with in the appropriate manner by each one of you. Your earthly education can only be left behind when your thought and behaviour patterns prove to Me that your time for doing so has come.

Each one of you has been placed on the Earth to eventually wake up to the realisation that you yourselves are God. It was you who created the earthly dream world and simultaneously you are the dreamer and the dream. You and I are one. I dream My dreams and speak My sacred words and prayers through you. Those who listen intently enough can join them and consciously become one with Me. Humankind’s age-old yearning for a peaceful world to come is a manifestation of My vision in you. Although thus far it had to remain but a dream, now the time has come when hand in hand with the Angels and Me you will be making this dream into a reality. 

The wars of your world have been and still are My teaching aids to show all of you the value of peace, so that when it finally comes you are sure to cherish, value and support it with all your might. Having known wars and all manner of other troubles and strife in the past, you will then sing My praises for having found true and lasting peace, within and without. From then onwards this is going to be your most treasured possession. You will safeguard it and make sure that no-one and nothing can ever disturb and upset it again. Unfortunately, this is the only way I could teach you, my human children of the Earth, the value of peace.

You are experience. You are life itself and you are life experiencing itself. Over the ages, through your prophets I told your world many times that earthly life is but a dream. Yet, for a long time you could not grasp that these words were trying to make it clear to you that in truth you are always in Eternity. The deep inner understanding this requires can only grow in human souls, each through their own first hand experiences and learning from them. But now that you are at last waking up to the realisation of your true nature, I beg of you not to delay putting into practice whatever wisdom you find until you have reached what you once used to think of as Eternity. Your work is on the earthly plane. This is your school and here you must learn. 

Those who diligently pay attention to the education it can provide will never fail and whatever may befall them, they cannot lose. There are no losers in the whole of My Creation. As long as you learn willingly and apply your whole being to making the Earth a better place for everybody, you can be sure of counting among life’s winners. There is every reason why you should trust Me implicitly because it always has been a vital part of My great plan of life that good must prevail in the end. No matter how dire things may sometimes look on the surface of life, good will eventually triumph over every bit of evil that still exists in you and your world. My light is My knowledge and wisdom, your power and Mine. I share them with you to assist you with conquering every last shred of darkness within and without. 

Rest assured that you, your true eternal Self, will never, never die – it cannot die. As I rise into your conscious awareness and gradually take over your whole being, you will discover that you yourself, each one of you, are the resurrection. You are the life, the way and the truth. Live it, take possession of it and endeavour to use whatever comes your way for the highest good of all life, for you yourselves are God and everything that is in your world and all worlds has been placed into your care and ultimately is your responsibility. The people you encounter in our earthly existence and also the things you require for your stays there were never meant for you to cling onto like grim death. Each one is a gift from Me. You borrow them for a certain predestined period only. I expect you to return them to Me in at least as good condition, ideally in an improved one, as you once received them. 

For as long as your race has populated My beautiful planet Earth, I have allowed you free access to all lifeforms that share it with you. Now that you are evolving into spiritual adulthood, your hearts and souls are beginning to understand Mother Earth’s suffering and dilemmas. As a result, the wise ones among you are now willing to take better care of her and all life that is in her loving embrace. Having learnt from the mistakes of the past, these pioneers and pathfinders for the dawning of the Age of Aquarius are showing their love and respect to all of you by acting in ever more responsible ways. By living simply and modestly, they have left behind their role of one of Mother Earth treasures’ plunderers and are now playing the part of one of her guardians and safe-keepers.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?*
​ 
When our times in the realities of Earth life are drawing to their close, to enable us release ourselves we need to evolve into one of the lambs of God. This is done by following our inner guidance and meekly surrendering our earthly self to the protection and guidance of our Highest or God Self. As demonstrated by the legend of the Master Jesus, it is necessary to freely and willingly endure whatever it takes to settle our karmic debts. In due course we shall reap the just rewards for all our efforts. Read more about this in ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’.

For some time now our planet and all its life has been subject to a demanding spiritual transformation. Even the tiniest contribution one of us makes to alleviate the suffering of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms is of vital importance and counts. Every lifetime we are allowed to spend on the Earth is in truth a rare and precious gift. The present one is potentially an extra special one for those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and are ready to take on the duties this brings with it. If we get things right and work as hard as we can on overcoming and rising above the desires of our lower nature and its character, this lifetime could be the last one as a physical being. 

In order to reach this evolutionary landmark words are not enough. It is necessary to walk our talk and prove through our thoughts, words and actions our willingness to shoulder the responsibility of being a caretaker and guardian of our planet. This means meekly obeying the instructions of our inner guidance where and when to exert our influence, to enable us to do our best and freely give of the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon us.

To help us reach this evolutionary point in the journey of earthly life, we need to bravely and persistently work our way through all inner and outer obstacles and adversities we encounter. This is made easier by firmly keeping our inner vision fixed on the Highest Star and the Greatest Light. This ensures that we are making good progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. The more we strive to live in peace and harmony with ourselves and everything that is in our world, the greater and more valuable a contribution we are making towards our race’s healing process. 

As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thinking processes provide each one of us with the power to change our own individual energies as well as those of our whole world. The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and we are here so that we may introduce and practise these ideals on the Earth plane. When we are working with kindness and love in our hearts for all God’s creatures, we are doing our share of converting humankind from a race of warriors of past ages into the peacemakers of the Aquarian Age.

This is how we prove ourselves worthy of being allowed to continue with our role as caretakers and guardians of the Earth in the new world that is slowly beginning to emerge. Our just reward we shall receive not in some kind of never-never land but in the here and now, through returning to the realities of our vastly changed home planet, if that is what we wish for our next lifetime. Those who choose this option will be allowed to take part in earthly life – whatever that may mean when the planet has completed its transformation and it has become a peaceful place where all live and work together in peace and harmony. Greed and selfishness will be unknown factors because everybody is taking what they need – no more and no less. 

Before deciding what we may want for our future and whether this will include another lifetime on the Earth, from the world of spirit we shall be watching the proceedings there with the greatest interest. How good it will be to witness humankind’s age-old dream of peace, love and goodwill between people and nations at long last becoming a reality in earthly life. Just imagine and visualise it as a place where the characteristics and desires of everyone’s lower earthly nature have been overcome and left behind for good. As a result, sickness, violence and crime have disappeared and concepts like greed and selfishness are unknown factors. And that I believe is the true meaning of St. Matthew 5:5: ‘Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the Earth.’
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The New Golden Age Of Plenty*
​ 
Aquarius is the sign of group consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of technological and scientific progress, as well as of hopes and dreams. In the Age of Aquarius humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams will find fulfilment for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in hand with the Angels and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal world of your dreams during this age. It will come about through ever more of you becoming aware of your true nature and acting in keeping with the spiritual knowledge you are finding. 

The time is closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will give of their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In this way hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will gradually become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on amassing too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know only too well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like leaden weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for you?

Know that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and your world, you will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy ending – if not in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one still. Everything that happens is part of My great plan for all life, and nothing has ever taken place in your world or any other against My will. All is well and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall be forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part of any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from deep within you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to eternity is hidden.

I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and transition from one age to another. You and your world have always rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My plan.

None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all worlds – and forever will be.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Barren Fig Tree*
​ 
St Luke 13:6-9 of the Jesus legend contains the following parable: ‘A man had a fig tree planted in his vineyard. When he came seeking fruit on it, he found none. So he said to the labourer: `Behold, for three years I have been coming and seeking fruit on this fig tree and I find none. Cut it down. Why should the ground be wasted?’ The labourer replied: ‘My lord, let it remain for this year also, until I work and fertilise it. It might bear fruit and if not, you can cut it down.’

Apparently the meaning of this tale has remained a puzzle to devout Christians, who still believe that every word of the Bible is from God and true and therefore has to be understood literally. Yet, for anyone in search of the esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface words of all sacred texts, this parable and the tree itself provide invaluable clues to the origin of all wisdom contained not only in the Bible but also in its forerunner, the Torah of Judaism. The Jewish scriptures once emerged from various regions of the Middle Eastern countries of antiquity, where many religions proliferated. From them over time emerged the Torah, which was followed by the Bible and after a while by Islam’s Koran. Slowly but surely, all of these evolved into holy texts each in their own right. 

In the Middle East the fig tree has always been an essential part of the support of life. Because of this it is hardly surprising that it was chosen to represent not only one of the major symbols of life but also the Tree of Life. Through this the fig tree and its product, the fig leaf, crept into the Western versions of the Bible – through the backdoor, so to speak. The fig leaf in Genesis represents knowledge acquired from the tree of life. With the help of the first small piece they each picked, just one leaf each, Adam  and Eve, upon leaving paradise, a symbolism for the pre-conscious state of our oneness with God. With the leaves they cover their nudity, a metaphor for their lack of self-knowledge, self-awareness and understanding, their ignorance of themselves and also their innocence. Adam  stands for the human spirit, masculine. He is accompanied by his female counterpart, Eve, the human soul, who leave paradise together. 

Every individual life, each one of us, is a shoot of the great Tree of Life and the parable of the barren fig tree appears as a warning to our whole world. It carries the message that no matter what anyone’s beliefs may be in any given lifetime, unless a measure of learning and spiritual progress is a achieved, a lifetime can be a completely wasted one. The barren fig tree is a symbolism for all who insist on spending the whole of their present lifetime pursuing purely earthly pleasures and material gains of this, that and the other kind. 

To the wise ones in charge of humankind, the biblical references to the fig tree and its products all along were intended to act merely as teaching aids. In the time and place where the tale originated its meaning could easily be understood by the general public. That’s why the story of the Master, and many others who long before served the same purpose in our world, used the same metaphors. In the days of yore, the easiest way of explaining spiritual concepts was with the help of things people were familiar with and whose importance they understood, for example that of the fig tree. However, when these ideas were later transferred and translated into words for the consumption of Western minds, their original meaning was lost. 

How, without explaining why this should be so, was the mass of people in that world to know that no human life, like the fig tree, should be entirely bereft of good thoughts, words and deeds and therefore wholly unproductive? Our spiritual teachers could not tell us what is required from every human soul on the Earth plane, because they themselves were left in the dark about such things. So, how could we, the ordinary people, guess that the gift of another lifetime is only granted to human souls in the hope that it will bring forth some more of the rich harvest of the fruits that grow on the tree of life in the form of wisdom and understanding? That’s why it took us such a long time to find out that the only way this tree can yield its fruit to anyone is through endeavouring to learn something from every experience.

But even if someone wastes their whole lifetime with fooling, nobody is going to sit in judgement over us or condemn us. When we leave our present existence and return to our true home, the world of spirit, we ourselves together with the wise ones in charge of us, review the lifetime that has just gone and all others and lay all our performances thus far into the scales of justice. Souls who fail to learn and grow through each and every one of their earthly experiences, good and bad, positive and negative alike, either through laziness or sheer ignorance of the true purpose of life, are in for a rude awakening at that time. They will then be able to see for themselves how many of the growth opportunities of their past lifetime were thoughtlessly thrown away.

Even that, however, is by no means a wasted experience. Souls who have done this are unlikely to ever forget that life on Earth is an institution for learning and growing. They will then know and take full advantage of the fact that earthly life is the only place where negative character traces can be changed into positive ones, and weaknesses converted into strengths. Having grown much wiser, they appreciate that only through freely exploring the negative and darkest aspects of our nature in past lifetimes, we ourselves brought it about that wisdom and understanding, the fruits of the tree of life, to this day are mostly gathered through suffering. 

This too is meant to change. That’s why the Universe places the tools for bringing forth the highest, noblest and best that is in us into every soul’s own hands and encourages us to develop them to their highest potential. As ever more of us live by and obey the Universal laws, the darkness of our present level of existence is gradually dissolving. The more one finds out about the true purpose of life on the material plane, the more one feels inclined to approach all life with reverence and gratitude for the great wisdom and love that provides everything for us and brings all things into being.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Budding Fig Tree*
​ 
St Luke 21:29-33, as well as St Matthew 24:32-35 and St Mark 13:28-31, brings us a parable about a budding fig tree. Here the Master tells his disciples: ‘Look at the fig tree and all other trees. When they put forth leaves, you immediately understand by them that summer is near. Even so, when these things happen you also know that the kingdom of God is near. Truly, I say to you, this generation will not pass away till all these things happen. Heaven and Earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away.’

As pointed out in the previous chapter, how can anyone be expected to understand both the stories of the barren and the budding fig tree without knowing the original meaning of the rich symbolism that hides behind the outer surface of the words? I see the labourer in the vineyard as a metaphor for the wise ones in charge of us, our Angels, Masters and guides in the world of light. To me, the life of each one of us is an offshoot of the parent tree, the Tree of Life. When, in God’s time, the winter of the existence of all saplings, i.e. young and inexperienced souls struggling with their lack of comprehension and ignorance, is over they grow into spiritual adulthood. 

Spring approaches and buds begin to appear on the little trees. They grow bigger and bigger until one fine day they burst open and lo and behold! Leaves unfold that are exactly like those of the Tree of Life. in just the same way, each leaf on the tree of life and its youngsters represents a small amount of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. When such leaves at long last unfold in every heart and soul on the Earth plane and God’s children of the Earth conduct their lives in accordance with the wisdom they are finding, God’s Kingdom on the Earth will have come. Through this parable the Universal Christ lets us know that, although our understanding of the concepts of Heaven and Earth pass away – change – with the better understanding we are finding, the ancient wisdom of God’s truth behind the words of this parable and all others is indeed eternal and will never pass away. 

The man in the barren fig tree clearly is a symbolism for the Highest. Now, had the words of the Bible, including those of the tales of the fig trees, really been written by God, rather than scribes under the orders of the elders of the early Christian church, wouldn’t the man have said: ‘Behold, for three years I have been coming and seeking fruit on this fig tree and I find none. But, do not cut it down. It shall remain for another year and be given another chance. You work and fertilise it, so that it too can bear fruit and there will never be any need for getting rid of it.’? After all, it was God who in His/Her great wisdom and immense thoughtfulness brings all life into being. God is love and the motivation for the universal laws, especially the law of Karma, is love because it ensures that no spirit and soul will ever be truly lost in the vastness of space and time.

Only when each one of us has been reconnected and is fully one again with their Highest Self, and when the buds of truth like those of our parent tree are sprouting on us to bring God’s sacred wisdom and truth directly from the heartmind of God into every soul’s own, the Kingdom will establish itself ever more firmly on the Earth. When everybody refuses to hurt or harm in thoughts, words and actions anybody and anything, and all of us project nothing but loving thoughts into the collective consciousness, the Kingdom truly has arrived and there will be peace on the Earth and goodwill to all, as prophesied a long, long time ago. 

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Rich Harvest*
​ 
That’s what awaits all human souls who willingly accept their experiences in physicality as lessons and who strive to learn something from each one of them. To view our earthly existence from the right perspective and gratefully accept the many gifts the Universe constantly brings us, one only has to open one’s inner eyes. No matter how hard our lessons may appear to be sometimes, if we but grow through them in wisdom and understanding, our consciousness expands. This is the only way human souls can make progress on their evolutionary pathway. 

If we did deny ourselves the learning every experience contains, what would be the point of being here at all? As the law of life demands evolution from all of its creatures, great and small, in the long run this is impossible in any case. Attending to our duties as God’s children of the Earth is the only way any one of us can hope to ever find its way back home into the oneness with God. The return to it at the end of its long evolutionary journey is every soul’s birthright and the reward for all the struggles that had to be encountered along the way.

Clearly, there is every point in attending diligently to our life lessons. There is nothing for it but shouldering them resolutely and focussing our vision on what lies ahead, individually and collectively. With the awareness of what life truly is all about and living ever more in harmony with the Universal laws, Earth’s suffering will eventually run out of steam and cease altogether. Each one of us will get there in due course, of that I am sure. But let’s face it, without bravely facing and tackling all our experiences, getting to know the accompanying feelings and dealing with them in the appropriate manner, we would never have found any of the wisdom that’s already ours. Now, wouldn’t that be a pity?

So, let’s roll up our sleeves and get on with our studies. Souls who refuse to do so, for whatever reasons, cannot grow. They stagnate and are in danger of wasting one of their precious lifetimes. However, as nothing in the whole of creation is ever lost or wasted, upon their return into the world of spirit the wise ones in charge of them will help them to realise this. They will be painfully aware of what they have missed and that’s how dallying souls receive one of their most valuable lessons ever, which they will never forget. In coming lifetimes they will remember and at long last seriously buckle down to what lies before them.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Keys To Eternity*

Be not anxious for the morrow,
Do not give in to thoughts of sorrow.
Yesterday has come and gone.
Tomorrow may never be born.

Cast out your fears along the way
And learn to be there just for today.
Aware of your immortality,
Walk through earthly life
With love, peace and serenity,
The golden keys to Eternity.

Elizabeth Anderson
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic

This is a beautiful message, Aquarius... no easy task, but well worth trying to accomplish. Thank you for sharing this lovely poem! I hope all is well with you, have a fabulous day... Oh, give Wise One a hug for me...


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, dear Firemajic. I will do so with pleasure. It's good to hear from you again. God bless and take good care of yourself. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*Heavenly Breezes



*​The essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 23.05.2016: ‘A woman once said to us: ‘It’s all very well what you are saying about our loved ones in the world of light, White Eagle. But I do not want to perceive my dear departed husband in some kind of spirit robes. I shall only be happy when I can see him in his tweeds wielding a golf club.’ We, your guides from the world of light, understand her point of view. Do not think of us as unsympathetic, but if you manage to lift your eyes above earthly things like tweeds and golf clubs, you will be able see the person you love in the shining robes they are wearing now. 

‘You will be seeing their spirit and that is the part of them you have always loved, even at times when their behaviour towards you left much to be desired The spirit is everybody’s lovable part, not merely your nearest and dearest’s. It’s the aspect of human nature that unfortunately is often hidden behind the façade of the earthly self’s character traces. During the early stages of everyone’s earthly education it has to remain invisible. None of you was ever born an Angel. In human beings the angelic part can only grow and evolve with the passing of time.   

‘When you perceive someone’s spirit self, you may feel their presence and touch like a gentle heavenly breeze. When you sense it on your face, hands or arms, you could be tempted to brush it away. You might push to one side the feelings this evokes in you and think to yourself: ‘Ah well, it’s my imagination working overtime.’ Do not be too sure of this, but remain wise and balanced. Be open and receptive to the heavenly breezes and the light that is the white garment you too will be wearing in the fullness of time when you have joined your loved ones in the spirit world. The light and the breeze are part of the gentle touch and the sweet music of the Heavens, the higher levels of life.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Four Agreements*

*From Don Miguel Ruiz’s Code For Living*
​ 
Agreement 1: Be impeccable with the use of your words and speak with integrity. Say only what you mean. Avoid using words that work against you or gossip about others. Use the power of your word only for speaking of truth and love. 

Agreement 2: Don’t take anything personally. Nothing others are doing is because of you. What they say and do is a projection of their own reality and their dreams, not yours. By making yourself immune to the opinions and actions of others, you no longer submit yourself to needless suffering. 

Agreement 3: Don’t make assumptions. Be courageous and ask intelligent questions that express what you really want. Communicate with others as clearly as you can to avoid misunderstandings, unnecessary pain, sadness and drama. With this rule alone it is possible to completely transform our lives.

Agreement 4: Always do what you can and give of your best. This is likely to change from moment to moment. It will be different when you are healthy from when you are sick. But no matter what happens, do your best under all circumstances. This avoids self-judgement, self-abuse and regret and the Universal laws will see to it that in due course nothing but the best will return to you.

Agreement 2 is particularly useful when it comes to forgiving someone. Realising that it is the ego of our small earthly self that occasionally gets hurt and never our Highest Self, empowers us to make a conscious decision whether to participate in other people’s ego games or to refuse.

Don Miguel Ruiz
Edited by Aquarius​ 
Don Miguel Ángel Ruiz (born 1952), better known as Don Miguel Ruiz, is a Mexican author of New Age spiritualist and neoshamanistic texts. His teachings are significantly influenced by the work of Carlos Castaneda.
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You’ll  Never Walk Alone*
​ 
Because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, the guidance and protection of our Divine parents never leaves any one of us and no soul is ever left unattended to in earthly life. Regardless of the fact that it frequently feels that way, we are never entirely alone. God and the Angels, as well as our guides and good shepherds in the world of light, our true home, are constantly with us. They watch over and tenderly guide every soul’s progress.

In the course of many lifetimes on the Earth our small lower self becomes ever more separated from our spirit and soul. For a long time our earthly existence can be likened to a dark box. But when in the hours of our deepest and darkest despair the earthly self at last reaches out for the helping hand of its Creator, small chinks begin to appear in our protective armour. They allow God and the Angels to enter into the consciousness of our earthly self. Through sudden flashes of inspiration that are capable of reaching down into the greatest depth of all human suffering, the Highest forces of life reveal their presence with new understanding that lights our way.

As St. Paul’s Letter to the Corinthians 1 – 10:13 states: ‘God is faithful. God will not suffer you to be tempted beyond your endurance, but will make a way for you to escape your temptation, so you may be able to bear it.’ And that is the kind of support the Divine provides for all Its children of the Earth, whether they as yet believe that there is a God – in Paul’s case: Jesus – or not.

Love is the law of life. It is God’s nature and having been created in the image of God, it’s also our true nature. The love of the Great Father/Mother of all life is of the kind that never forces us to do anything. It allows every one of its beloved children of the Earth and elsewhere to learn from their own experiences. Human parents are their representatives on the Earth plane and the wise ones amongst them follow the example of the Divine. If you are a parent, you know about the agony of standing by and watching your children struggling with the obstacles that come their way. You know full well that if they are to learn and grow, they have to work their way through them on their own. The best you can do for them is to remain as calm and emotionally detached as possible in the background, lovingly supporting them from there.

In the mind of the Universal Life Force, known to some as God, there has always been a plan in which every one of us has their allocated space. From the moment of our creation, God has known the way for us all and has been willing to reveal it to us, if we but ask. The wisdom and love of our Highest or God Self, the living God within, is at all times ready to guide us away from the temptations and desires of our lower earthly nature that are the true cause of all earthly suffering. Although God and the Angels do not interfere with us unnecessarily, help is available at any given moment. However, it will not come on its own but has to be asked for.

For as long as we are too proud to pray for their assistance, maybe because we are as yet too closed off spiritually and too short-sighted to know that this is so, in our human arrogance we may well think we can do everything on our own. It has to be learnt the hard way that we cannot! The first chink of light appears when we finally realise that we can no longer cope on our own, when there is no-one and nowhere left we can turn to, so that in the end we humbly go down on our knees and beg for help to come from someone somewhere. Lo and behold, it then appears and it may do so in many uprising ways, so we better watch out for the signals. It could come through a chance encounter, a book we pick up or someone recommends to us, a line a person speaks in the cinema or on TV, or maybe words of a song strike a chord inside us. It’s as if suddenly a tiny bell was tinkling within and you just know: ‘Ah yes, this is for me! Here is my answer!’

To every heartfelt request one of us sends out into the Universe, there is always a reply. And if our heart’s desire seems to be withheld from us, it will only be for a time and that for wise higher reasons, not as some kind of punishment. As these delays never happen to frustrate us, but to help our soul to grow in patience and wisdom, say your prayer and then go your way as quietly as you can. Don’t forget to keep on listening within and observing the world around you for signs and signals, for they surely will emerge and that almost certainly when you least expect them. The light of understanding in your consciousness will be switched on and you will be able to see the way ahead with ever increasing clarity.

And just when you feel you can’t face one more day,
A light comes from somewhere to show you the way.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘I Asked And I Was Given’
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Misinterpretations Of God’s Wisdom*
​ 
Barbara Kingsolver’s novel ‘The Poisonwood Bible’ has some interesting insights into this theme. It is the tale of a Baptist missionary family with four young daughters in the Congo, during the time of this country’s independence struggles in the sixties. The book contains some fine nuggets of wisdom, for example when on one occasion two people are talking about the Bible and one of them says: ‘Well, it’s every bit God’s word, isn’t it?’ 

The other one replies: ‘God’s word, brought to you by a crew of romantic idealists, in a harsh desert culture aeons ago, followed by a chain of translations two thousand years long.’ After a while, the second speaker adds: ‘Think of all the duties that were perfectly obvious to Paul or Matthew in that old Arab desert, that are pure nonsense to us now. All that foot-washing for example; has it really to do with God’s glory or just to keep the sand out of the house?’ 

In another place Barbara comes to the conclusion: ‘Everything you’re sure is right can be wrong in another place [and time].’ Apart from the points she raises, there is yet something else to be considered in connection with the Bible teachings. They have gone through an evolution of their own in the course of the book’s history. Time and again they have been translated from one language into another. They were used and also – it is necessary to face up to this here – abused for the manipulation of the great mass of people. Thus it was inevitable that misunderstandings and misinterpretations – intentional and otherwise – of all kinds thus crept into the holy texts. 

One of the most striking example of this is the one from St. Matthew 19:24 ‘And again I say unto you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.’ In ‘The Holy Bible – translated by The Reverend Dr. George M. Lamsa’ this appears as follows: ‘Again I say to you, it is easier for a rope to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.’ In the Aramaic language, the one the Master Jesus would have spoken if he had walked in our midst. The Arabic word used in this quote is ‘gamla’ and stands for rope and camel.

The Bible was translated many times from one language into another; from the original Aramaic texts almost certainly into Greek, then into Latin and from there into all modern language versions. That’s why they all contain the same strange quote about the camel that is likely to have puzzled theologians and laypeople alike, ever since its first appearance. I feel that the error about the camel must have crept into the Bible in one of its earliest translations, maybe even the very first one. It is known that Martin Luther, 1483-1546, the father of the Reformation in Germany, translated his Bible into German from the Greek edition of Erasmus.

Luther’s English counterpart was William Tyndale, sometimes spelled Tindale. He was a priest and scholar, who lived ca. 1484-1536 and translated the Bible into the early modern English of his day. Although numerous partial and complete English translations had been made from the 7th century onward, Tyndale was the first to take advantage of the new medium of print, which allowed for its wide distribution. In October 1536, he was killed by strangulation and then burned at the stake. However, his efforts were rewarded, because much of his work eventually found its way into the King James Version, which – though the work of 47 independent scholars – is based primarily on his translations. Incidentally, in spite of the fact that Luther had also been persecuted, he died of natural causes.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Light and Darkness’ 
[*=center]‘The Lamsa Bible’ in Further Reading 

 From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

i do envy your belief but still i enjoy your posts....


----------



## Aquarius

*The Christ Moon*
​ 
The next upcoming important date in the spiritual/astrological calendar is the Christ Moon. In 2016, the year of updating these files, it will be taking place 20[SUP]th[/SUP] June. The spiritual outpouring of the Wesak festival has prepared our individual souls as well as the soul of our world for the special blessings of this event. Every year more of the Divine love and wisdom, power and truth from the highest levels of life are pouring themselves into us and our world. Let’s take a closer look into how it comes about. 

During the Sun’s transit through Gemini, the mutable Air sign, the full Moon takes place in Sagittarius, the polar opposite mutable Fire sign. This event is known as the Christ Moon. It is a time when on the highest levels of life special celebrations are taking place in honour of the Universal Christ, the third aspect of the Holy Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life, their only born Son/Daughter. The Christ Spirit is the Star of all stars and the light of all lights, whose light and warmth provide sustenance for every lifeform that exists on every level of God’s Creation. 

Each one has its origin in the creative ideas of the Father. It is the love and wisdom of the Mother who decides where and when new beings should be brought into manifestations in matter = the Mother. In the whole of Creation the Father/Mother’s creations are sustained and supported by their Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit. This is the eternal Sun, the great light and firstborn of the great Father/Mother. His spirit is the first spark of creation that breathes life into the creative ideas that are constantly emerging from the co-operation of Father/Mother. Peacefully and harmoniously the three aspects of the Holy Trinity respond to each other, bringing new life into being and maintaining everything that is already in existence and that on all levels of life. 

The Sun in the sky above us is one of the many physical manifestations of the Christ Spirit, and so is each one of us. The figure of Jesus is a symbolism for the young God, everybody’s own spirit and Christ nature. We are in earthly life to develop this aspect of our being and that is the only hero and conqueror who can overcome all ills and evils that ever befell us and our world, and to this day continues to do so. The Christ Spirit coming alive and being born in every human heart is humankind’s long promised and awaited saviour and redeemer, the only one who can save and redeem us. This part of us is pure spirit and therefore born through immaculate conception by a virgin, the great Mother of all life. Also being pure spirit, she eternally remains what in earthly terms is known as virginal. Our Divine parents never had anything to do with the sexuality that is required to bring any kind of creature into being in earthly life. The Virgin Maria of the Jesus legend is one of the many metaphors for the Goddess, the feminine aspect and counterpart of the masculine part of the Divine.

Every earthly self contains, if only thus far in seedform, in the deepest innermost core of its being a spark of the greatest light and the Highest Star, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. For a very long time this spark remains dormant and has to wait until the time is right and the earthly has become sufficiently evolved for it to wake from its slumber. The Sleeping Beauty story tells us about this process. Mother Earth is one of God’s and Goddess’s physical manifestations and so is each one of us. 

Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, all of us are taking part in the Christ Festival celebrations. In our prayers, meditations and quiet reflections we need to consciously tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly minds into the frequencies of the Highest. By joyously opening our hearts and souls in praise of and thanksgiving to the giver of all life, the Universal Christ, we are channels through which Its extra powerful outpourings of blessing and healing energy can flow freely into all earthly life.

Each human soul through its own efforts has to develop their Divine characteristics to their highest potential. Our true parents, Father/Mother Creator, expects from all of us that as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved we freely and willingly do our share of assisting the birth of the Christ Spirit in our world, so that God’s kingdom becomes ever more established on the Earth plane. Through giving of our best at all times and in all situations, our god-like Christ qualities and characteristics develop until we have grown into a Christed one in our own right. For us the long promised saviour and redeemer has appeared. There is only one person who can play this role for us and that is you, me and everybody else. And because what is done for one is done for all, everybody’s own thoughts, words and actions in this way are capable of saving and redeeming us and also our world. 

Evolving into a Christed one who is fully at one with our Creator is every human soul’s final destiny. And that is the esoteric higher meaning of the Jesus legend. Although Jesus, the man, was a metaphor that never existed in earthly form, the story of his life was given as a demonstration of how each one of us in the fullness of time has to walk in a true Master’s footsteps, capable of thinking and acting in a masterly fashion. Being one with our Creator does not mean we are going to be completely absorbed into Its energies and losing our individuality and identity. That is not the idea at all. By developing and integrating the characteristics of our Christ Self into our earthly being, we are making them our own. In this process our energies gradually become ever more refined and etherealised. This continues until they are fully compatible with God’s. Nonetheless, we shall always remain the precious and unique being we have been since the moment we emerged as a mere creative idea from the heartmind of God. 

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Body Of Christ*
​ 
The Sun in our birthchart represents the pull of our Highest Self, the Christ Spirit, who is constantly moving us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Even the meanest and lowest of us carries Its spark deep within the core of their being. From the moment of our first release into earthly life, the spirit of the Christ has been calling us back home into its loving embrace. It has never left us and this is especially true during our most traumatic encounters. On the command of the Divine the Angels are there to support and steer us through them. The homewards pull is particularly strong in the approach to, during and after the Christ Moon festival, because it is followed by the Sun’s entry into Cancer, the mothering and nurturing sign of the zodiac. This is the sign in which we learn to appreciate the value of home and mother, traditions and roots. 

In the year 2016 the Christ Moon takes place less than twelve hours before the Sun moves into Cancer and the Summer Solstice is with us. This multiplies the pulling power of the two forces involved by much more than two. I read this as a sign that the Universe with all its might is trying to awaken as many of us as possible into the conscious awareness of our true nature. Not one single race but all of us together are God’s chosen people. We are part of the Universal Christ’s body. And to assist our race’s evolutionary progress, with the help of the many myths and legends that appeared in our world throughout the ages, the Angels around the throne of the Highest, the Christ Circle, slowly but surely brought us closer to God’s wisdom and truth. 

The great plan of life provides that this should continue until every last human soul on the Earth plane understands who and what God truly is and that each and every one of us is a young God in the making. Comprehending the hidden esoteric meaning of the stories and parable of the Jesus legend, rather than taking every word of them as literally true and based on historical facts, is the last but one hurdle that to this day has to be overcome by many earthlings. 

The final and even more difficult obstacle is the total surrender to God. For a long time our earthly selves had their own way – at least that’s what we thought. See the links for ‘Free Will’ and ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ at the end of this chapter. During first part of our earthly development we are wilful and selfish creatures who wish to please themselves most of the time. There are those who indulge in atrocious behaviour. They may even be proud of what they are doing and thinking they are getting away with it. Oh dear! If only they knew what they are calling towards themselves in coming lifetimes. Read more about this in ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’. 

Studying our lowest character traces at the giving and receiving end in as many lifetimes as this may take, is part of the curriculum of the initial stage of our earthly education. The early lifetimes keep us occupied experiencing ourselves and those around us as jealous, greedy and avaricious beings. That’s why it is not surprising that more than traces of these qualities exist everywhere in our world. Because of this large parts of humankind are struggling with the concept of total surrender to God and would not dream of living in ways that do justice to this the ultimate demand of the Highest. See the link for ‘The Lamb Of God’. 

But we all eventually reach the point when we understand the laws of the Universe and how they affect all life throughout the whole of Creation, including ours. Because they make a great deal of sense to us, of our own free will we make every effort to conduct our life strictly in keeping with these laws. As soon as we willingly follow the instructions we receive from our Highest Self’s, our consciousness absorbs ever more of Its energies. The more we express our Christ Self, the more we become one with the Universal Christ. 

To enter us into this elevated state it is not enough to merely go to church on Sundays and there superficially confirm that we believe there is a God. Our whole being needs to fill itself completely with the desire to follow the instructions intuitively received from our inner guidance, the living God within. In this process we become ever more at one with the Christ Spirit, our God or Highest Self, the only one who can dissolve the shadows of the past and transmute them into blessing and healing energies for all life. With the help of these energies the karmic ties and shackles of all our relationships, even the most demanding ones we brought with us into this lifetime, are waiting to be transformed into bonds of love and friendship.

These potent expressions of the Christ energies are also flowing into our whole world on other occasions, for example during the Wesak Moon and Festival, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices or the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. It makes no difference whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere. The Christ’s blessing and healing energies simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not interfere with their flow.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ 
[*=center]‘The Lamb Of God’ 
[*=center]‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’ 
[*=center]‘Free Will’ 
[*=center]‘Obeying The Universal Laws’ 
[*=center]‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’ 
 
 From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Moon Cycles*
​ 
One Moon cycle lasts approx. twenty-nine and a half days. At the end of each one of these periods a conjunction of Sun and Moon takes place in the Heavens. This is seen on the Earth as the New Moon. The expression ‘the Heavens’ is a symbolism for the abstract, i.e. invisible to earthly eyes, masculine aspect of the highest force of Creation, the Father or God.

Mother Earth is a physical manifestation of His counterpart, the Goddess, the great Mother of all life who is the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity. The ancients thought of each New Moon as a consummation of the marriage between the energies of the Sun and the Moon, Heaven and Earth, from which the Moon is newly born. Each new Moon invariably signals a period of rebirth and new beginnings for all life on our planet. If you are planning to get a new project off the ground, this is the best time for doing so.

Although this does not guarantee success, if a venture is meant to go ahead and is launched at the time of the New Moon, it will do so with a great deal more vim and vigour than at other times, because the supply of energies available in earthly life has been renewed and is fresh once more. If you watch out for this in future, you may notice that in the run-up to each New Moon, it sometimes feels as if you were trying to wade through molasses. No matter how hard you try and push, nothing will move. Wise ones who notice this wait for the next New Moon, because they know that a very special kind of magic is at work under whose influence things start moving again, sometimes with breathtaking speed.

Whenever the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the sky, a full Moon lights up our world at night and the time has come for giving thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. The time around the full Moon is also an occasion for finding enlightenment. But what exactly is that? Spiritually, not knowing is darkness and knowledge is light. Each time we find the answer to one of our questions, another ray of the light of knowledge penetrates our inner darkness and disperses a bit more of it. That is how, with the passing of time, step by step our whole consciousness fills ever more with the light of understanding.

This hardly ever happens through majestic earth-shattering and world-changing flashes of inspiration, like the main one of the Buddha legend. Yet, if in future you watch out when a full Moon lights up the darkness of our nightly world – there’s much meaning in that, come to think of it – you may notice that sometimes you suddenly understand the causes behind difficult life situations and relationships. Insights could dawn inside you that will somehow make things more bearable and you may also get a better idea of what to do about them.

It is possible to help things along. Whenever you encounter circumstances in your life that are puzzling you and are hard to resolve, ask your inner teacher, the wise one within, the Moon, the Universe – whichever appeals to you most. The answers are sure to come, sometimes when you least expect them. To ensure that you are ready to receive them, set aside regular times for quiet reflections, contemplations and meditations.  
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘Enlightenment’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Why The Name The Christ Moon?*
​ 
And now let’s take a look at why the full Moon in Gemini is called the Christ Moon. The superconscious faculties are the most important part of our earthly self’s Divine inheritance. The mutable Fire sign Sagittarius and its house, the ninth, are the domain in which this part of our being is developed until it has been fully integrated into our character make-up. Each subsequent lifetime that takes us through Sagittarius or the ninth house brings further opportunities for a bit more of these faculties. It takes many lifetimes of going round and round the zodiac until this part of our nature has fully unfolded and our earthly self has evolved into a Christed One in its own right.

During the Sun’s annual transit through Gemini the full Moon takes place in Sagittarius. Gemini represents the earthly mind and Sagittarius its heavenly counterpart, the great Universal mind. Sagittarius is the mutable Fire sign that disperses God’s creative ideas, known to the ancients as the fire of the God’s. This fire is constantly coming forth from the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Great Father, into the whole of Creation. Naturally, His ideas are also flowing into us and our world. And all of us can receive them as long as the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind is tuned into the right frequencies.

This is how the full Moon in Gemini brings an unhindered flow of energies direct from the Christ’s superconscious mind into our earthly minds. This makes the link between the Highest forces of life and humankind much more effective than at other times and an extra powerful outpouring of the Universal Christ’s blessing and healing energies into all aspects of earthly life takes place. Those who align themselves to the Christ’s gentle, kind and loving energies add their own whole being to this upliftment for our whole world.

We earthlings do well to celebrate every full Moon, as each in its own unique way provides us with additional bursts of the Great Mother’s love, wisdom and truth to help us and our world to grow in understanding. Every bit of it is Her gift and this can be much more easily recognised during the times of the full Moons in Taurus and Gemini. Physically as well as spiritually, each full Moon reflects the maximum amount of the Sun’s light onto the Earth. Esoterically, light is God’s wisdom and knowledge which down the ages has gradually dispersed ever more of the darkness of human ignorance.

Astrologically, the Moon is the symbol of our soul and its earthly personality with its many and varied experiences, through which we all have to learn and grow. Thus, our soul – the Moon – slowly gathers light, i.e. knowledge and wisdom from the Sun – our Highest Spirit Self – that disperses the darkness of the earthly self’s ignorance. By sharing what we find with others so that it lightens up their darkness, God’s eternal wisdom and truth are reflected back into our world where they grow ever stronger. The soul is the memory bank in which every bit of knowledge the earthly soul gathers is stored.

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Receiving The Christ Blessings*
​ 
The inflow of the Christ energies in the approach to the Christ Festival and for quite some time after it has the power of bringing healing and peace through enlightenment to all who are ready for it. For a long time all life on our planet has unconsciously taken part in the festivities on the highest levels of life. The Angels around the throne of the Cosmic Christ, the Christ circle, are calling those who have woken from their spiritual slumber to consciously take part in them. May any privileged spiritual knowledge we are finding never be used for selfish purposes, but only for lifting our whole planet and all its lifeforms in the visible and invisible world into the blessing and healing power of the Cosmic Christ, our true Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, our Highest or God Self, in whom we are all one.

Part of the human predicament in earthly life has always been that we can only learn to appreciate the value of anything through the loss/lack of it. This is also true for our inner connection with God. That’s why during the first stage of our earthly education, we lose the conscious awareness of our inner bond with each other and God. And that explains the lack of understanding what God really means one encounters in young and inexperienced souls. The procedure ensures that once the connection has been consciously restored, we value it so highly that we make very sure never to lose it again. This educational phase lasts as many lifetimes as are required to forget our true nature and our relationship with God. We then suffer from the condition known as complete God-lessness. Make no mistake about it, a state of suffering it is. However, it is only necessary for the time it takes until our superconscious faculties begin to open and unfold. 

The worst feelings that result from this state of consciousness are a sense of being lost in the Earth’s environment and of not belonging here, which grows ever stronger. It is intended to be but a temporary condition that, when these feelings get too bad and overwhelming, we should go in pursuit of something that will help us to overcome them. Without being aware of what we are doing, we are in search of soul healing and that can only come about through re-establishing our inner connection with God and all life. Although this comes as news to our earthly self, our spirit and soul knew all along that in truth none of us can ever lose it.

May you be among the selected ones who are capable of receiving the inspiration of the Highest. Regardless of the fact that our earthly self for a long time is unaware of it, the inner link between the Christ Spirit and humankind has never been disrupted. Over the ages it merely changed into an unconscious one and for many of us at present it is turning into a conscious one again. At the time of the Christ Moon and the Christ Celebrations the Christ energies are particularly potent and can be felt and received much more easily on the Earth plane. This is not only the case at the exact time of the two Full Moons, but also in the run-up to them and for some time afterwards. 

Therefore, in our meditations, reflections and prayers let us join forces and call upon God and the Angels to teach us how to lift us and our whole world into the deepest innermost heart of the Universe. May each one of us be used as a channel through which Its blessing and healing energies flow with ever increasing force into every human heart and soul in this world and our other world, and from there into our planet’s soul and the soul of the whole of Creation. Through this our own energies are cleansed and purified, every aspect of our being heals and we are growing more Christ-like ourselves. In the process of becoming an ever clearer, brighter and purer conduit through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ energies can flow into our world, we evolve into a Christed one in our own right.

For true and lasting peace to establish itself on the Earth the labour of our hands is as important as that of our hearts, minds, spirits and souls. It can only come through everyone’s concentrated efforts to radiate nothing but gentleness, kindness and love into everything that comes our way. We need to hold steadfast onto our inner conviction that we trust the Great Architects plan of life and that we our world will forever be resting safely in the hands of God and the Angels. This is the most vital contribution we can make towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being. 

Another important requirement for the reign of peace in our world is never to sit in judgment over anyone. It needs bearing in mind that for as long as we look at our world with earthly eyes, it’s impossible to perceive another’s spirit and soul. Even if we think the people around us are ordinary and not particularly outstanding human beings, every one of us, even the lowest of the low, has this aspect of their nature. Without us ever catching a glimpse of it, it could be filled with light and they could be carrying the jewel of love in their heart. And if we wish to be loved and respected by them or anyone else, there is only one way of going about it in earthly life and that is by showing others our respect and loving them first.

Last but by no means least, let us give thanks and praise to our Creator that the wisdom of the great plan of life provided that the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light, would forever be guiding and protecting us – most of all against ourselves and the destructive urges of our lower nature. How hard all those behind the scenes of earthly life must have worked down the ages to bring us and our world as much as we could understand of the Christ Spirit’s light, in the form of myths and legends that could easily be grasped by earthly minds. 

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On The Christ Moon*
​ 
The following is the essence of some of the White Eagle group of guides’ words of wisdom about the significance of the Christ Moon. The first one is from Stella Polaris June/July 2008 ‘The Spiritual Sun’, an inner teachings by White Eagle: ‘Many confuse Jesus of Nazareth, Jesus the Master, with the bearer of the Christ Light. Let us get it clear. The Light is the firstborn of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Christ is the highest initiate from the Sun. S/He is the bearer of the light and the firstborn of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 

‘It is impossible to portray this being in anything that resembles a human form, as the Christ is as far removed from that as a speck of sand on the seashore from the mountain it once came from. This glorious radiant Being is beyond all human comprehension. Its aura permeates more than the Earth and Its vibrations reach to the innermost core of and is part of not only every human spirit and soul, in earthly life and elsewhere, but of anything that exists throughout the whole of Creation.’

The second message is from Stella Polaris June/July 2008 ‘The Mystical Marriage’: ‘In spring and summer, when it occurs, the Divine Mother is most active. At the time of the Christ Moon this applies to the Northern Hemisphere of your world. With your own eyes you can see the soul of Mother Earth rising with new life in the many manifestations of her beauty that in spring shows itself in the budding and opening of leaves and flowers that add to the sweet fragrance of the Earth. Your planet is one of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother of all life. As beautiful as this is, the physical part of the Earth is by far less important than her spiritual background. The same applies to each one of you.’

‘Through Mother Earth the Divine Mother opens Her heart and offers Herself and Her love to the Great Father on the highest levels of life, known to humankind as the Heavens. He draws Her up and lifts Her into His power and glory. This is how the mystical marriage between the spirit and soul of your world with the Highest is consummated. In similar form a final initiation is waiting for all earthlings and some of you are likely to be much closer to it than you realise. To some of you it is already happening. What we are telling you here is the truth and we prefer to speak to you of the higher and highest realities, and of Eternity instead of destruction and death. The latter are temporary and belong to earthly life. What we are bringing here is real and of far greater concern to you than whatever may be happening to you tomorrow. All earthly affairs are bound to pass away. Yet, that which takes place in your deepest innermost soul will be with you forever.’

The third message is from White Eagle ‘Jesus, Teacher and Healer’: ‘The Christ Festival is part of Whitsuntide. The Full Moon in Gemini is a time of special power, when in ancient times people would gather to celebrate and receive the blessing of this great outpouring of the Christ Spirit onto the Earth. In their ceremonies they contacted the planetary Angels They built a vast receptacle, an ‘etheric cup’ – shall we call it a Grail cup? – and contacted the Angels in charge of Mother Earth and asked them to pour the cosmic rays of the Christ-life through the light of the Sun in the sky above them. This rite was known as the baptism of the Christ festival.’

The final message is from the White Eagle Lodge’s News Flash June 2015: ‘At the time of the full Moon in Gemini a great festival, known as the Christ Festival, is taking place in the Heavens. An exceptionally powerful spiritual outpouring from the Christ Spirit’s heart flows into all human hearts and souls. It is a ceremony that takes place on the plane known to us as white ether. That is the level of consciousness where all souls can hold communion with the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the Cosmic Christ. The Christ festival takes place in the plane of reunion and true kinship with all life. 

‘Those who are working there are looking to their earthly siblings in the great family of life to act as channels, through whom they can pour the light and love of the Christ Spirit into all human hearts and souls, on the Earth plane and in the world of light. None is ever forgotten or left out, of that you can be sure.’
Last but not least, the essence of the White Eagle Monday Thought 20.6.2016: ‘At the time of the Christ Moon the Christ ceremony, one of the greatest Cosmic initiations, takes place. This is the mystical marriage between Heaven and Earth when all souls in earthly life are swept up into the vast concourse of souls who have risen above that level and are now giving of their light to the Earth. For most of you this ceremony occurs in the hours of dreamtime and unconsciousness, but those who are ready can participate in full consciousness in this Christ Festival.

‘We, your spirit guides, are observing the mystical marriage between the soul of humankind and the Christ Spirit. We perceive it as the picture of a lotus flower that is held by invisible hands on the highest level, the Christ circle. The lotus flower is a symbol of the heart chakra of each individual soul and of the whole human race. This flower is held high in the mystical golden radiance that emerges from the throne of God. In response the flower unfolds its petals into the shape of a bowl. Above it shines the Light of all lights, the Star of all stars, the Cosmic Christ, who is the beginning and end of everything. What we are seeing is eternal life, your life, which we are bringing to you.’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Equinoxes And The Solstices*
​ 
Especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world at various occasions, not only around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, but also the Summer and Winter Solstices, as well as the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, the Christ energies simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference in this context. 

Om Bhur Bhuvah Svah
Tat Savitur Varenyam
 Bhargo Devasya Dhimahi
Dhio Yo Nah Prachodayat​ 
The above is known as the Gayati Mantram. It has its origin in the Latin American traditions and is considered to be a tool for all humankind to be used at the time of the Equinoxes for the awakening and promotion of the eternal Light of the Great Mother’s wisdom and spiritual knowledge. The words of the mantram are calling out to the spark of light of the spiritual Sun behind the Sun, which for aeons has been waiting to awaken from its slumber in all human hearts and souls.

The mantram invokes the presence of the Great Mother of all life. Christianity’s Mother of God, the Virgin Mary, is but one of the many symbolisms that down the ages have been used to bring the Great Mother closer to Her children of the Earth. The Mantram acts like a direct telephone line to through which we can call for Her  guidance and protection. May it assist each one of us to find our own way back into Her loving heart. 

In case you would like to practise the Mantram and are wondering how to pronounce the words, please follow the links below:

Mantram 1
Mantram 2

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Summer Solstice





*
​Tomorrow is the 20[SUP]th[/SUP]  June 2016 and the Sun moves into Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of all life and mothering and nurturing aspects of life. This is the day of the Summer Solstice, which this year takes place almost simultaneously with the full Moon in Gemini. As the two events are not quite twelve hours apart, we and our world are going to receive a double dose of the Universal energies. First are those of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother, to be followed shortly after by those of the Great Mother’s, both of whom came into being from the Great Father’s love. Read more about this theme ‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’

Ever since human life on the Earth plane began spiritual wisdom and knowledge have constantly been flowing into the collective consciousness of our world from the highest level of life. Each one of us being a spark of the Divine and a child of the Highest, the Angels with their Divine energies have always been with us – they have never forsaken us or gone from us. And the deeper we move into the Aquarian Age the more powerful their influence is going to be felt on our planet.

Around the time of the full Moon in Taurus and in Gemini and also the period leading up to and beyond the summer solstice, when the Sun moves into Cancer, particularly powerful outpourings of the Universal Christ’s blessing and healing energies are flowing into each one of us and our whole world. This also happens around the time of the winter solstice, when the Sun enters Capricorn, Cancer’s opposite sign. In the build-up to both solstices, from day to day, the beneficial influence of the Christ energies can be felt more strongly and this continues for quite some time after. 

Great cosmic events of this nature create many opportunities for aspiring healers and lightbringers to act as channels of the Christ Light. As soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, all of us are required to give of our spiritual light, i.e. the wisdom and understanding we have found and still are finding along the highways and byways of our own life, to those around us who are in need of it. In this way each one of us eventually has to do their share of dispersing ever more of the dark clouds of spiritual ignorance that to this day is troubling our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’ 
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Great Plan – Part One*

*The New Earth – Where Are We Going?*

*Another Message Of Hope*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the essence of a New Year’s message from the White Eagle group of guides. It was first given during the darkest hours our world had ever experienced and reached me as a newsflash from the Australian White Eagle Lodge for the New Year 2011. Spring 2016 it has been updated by me, Aquarius.

‘As many of you know by now, all life and lifeforms on the Earth plane are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And we are today coming to bring you new hope through hearing that Mother Earth is evolving into a planet of light. In due course she will be a Sun in her own right and a place of healing and peace. Pay no attention to the young and inexperienced souls among the scientists of your world who are still unaware of their own true nature. Being as yet unfamiliar with the fact that earthly life has its origin in a spiritual background, they are unable to appreciate what this means for all Earth’s lifeforms. If you told them that without this backdrop nothing would ever happen in earthly life, there would be no earthly life, no you, no me and no scientists, spiritually awakened as well as slumbering ones.

‘All unawakened souls, because of their lack of understanding, are likely to believe the scientists who state that in due course life on the Earth will no longer be possible and that every lifeform will become extinct, including humankind. We, your friends and helpers from the spirit world, are telling you that this is most decidedly not so. The kind of fate these people are predicting awaits some planets where there are no souls who have been provided by our Creator with the capacity of responding to the power and light of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 

‘However, this is by no means what awaits all celestial bodies. It has always been part of the Great Architect’s plan of life for the Earth that this planet should be a place of learning for humankind. It is a very special school in which every soul has to grow through learning from its own experiences of life as a physical being. Those who at any given time are taking part in the lessons of this environment are – for a long time without being aware of it – assisting their temporary home planet with its evolutionary process. An awakened one to us, by the way, is someone who has become aware that they are a spirit and soul who is presently spending one of its many lifetimes in physicality and therefore is much more than a mere physical being.

‘Some of you no doubt will be wondering about God’s plan and whether there ever was one. The Book of Jeremiah 29:11 mentions it: ‘For I know the plans I have for you,’ declares the Lord. They are plans to prosper you and not to harm you, to give you hope and a future.’ The Book of Jeremiah is the second of the Latter Prophets in the Hebrew Bible and the second of the Prophets in the Christian Old Testament. The superscription at chapter 1:1–3 identifies this book as ‘the words of Jeremiah son of Hilkiah’. This places the prophet historically from the reforms of king Josiah in 627 BC through to the assassination of the Babylonian-appointed governor of Judah in 582. Of all the prophets, Jeremiah comes across to your time most clearly as a human being who tells his scribe Baruch about his role as a servant of God who does not have a great deal of good news for the followers of their religion. 

‘It has taken a long time from the appearance of the Book of Jeremiah until now to disclose some more details of the plane to you, the way we are doing here. Your hearts are sure to prefer the new knowledge we are bringing. If you have learnt to listen to it, it will confirm that it is wisdom straight from the great Universal heart that this time reaches you unadulterated by misunderstandings and misinterpretations. In times gone by some of them were made purposely and others inadvertently, for example when sacred texts were translated from one language into another. 

‘The words of wisdom we are bringing have not, the way things of this nature were handled in times gone by, been used and abused for the manipulation of the masses to fill their hearts and souls with the fear of God. Make no mistake about it, this too has been part of the plan because in due course having been deceived and misled by much of the scriptures of past ages would in due course teach you to value and appreciate the truth of which your heart, the seat of truth, says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ 

‘The Angels around the throne of God, also known as the Angels of the Christ circle, and all ranks below them in the angelic hierarchy are the executors of the plan, who ensure that it unfolds the way it should. From the moment of its creation the plan decreed that at a certain point in humankind’s development a grand spiritual awakening should take place. Your race’s superconscious faculties would then slowly begin to open up. Nothing can happen in earthly life, or anywhere else in the whole of Creation, until the energies are right. The plan provides that this event would come about towards the end of humankind’s earthly lessons. 

‘By that time some of you would have learnt to use the stars and planetary constellations of your solar system as signs and signals from the Universe to humankind. These souls would be able to interpret that which is written in the stars, as to when major developments of your world are taking place that assist your planet with moving forwards and upwards on the spiral of life. Good examples of this are the chapters ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’, Pluto In Capricorn and the whole Christ Moon file of Aquarius’ writings. For details please go to the links at the end of this chapter. 

‘All earthly selves, when they are reaching their very own time of stirring from their spiritual slumbers, begin to respond to the energies that are constantly flowing from the highest levels into all Earth’s lifeforms. When you follow the pull of your higher nature at last, the characteristics of your Christ nature start to move into the foreground of your consciousness and appear desirable to you. Bringing them forth speeds up your evolutionary progress considerably. With this the pull home into your true nature and the conscious awareness of your oneness with God grows ever more powerful in you. 

‘At a certain point in their development even the last and slowest one of you is destined to open up and begin to respond to the Universal Christ’s radiation. This is the true Christ, the Creator of all life. Each one of you contains at least a spark of its Divine parents and so inherits every one of their characteristics. At first the spark is but a minute light in the individual and collective consciousness of your world. Through the awakening into the consciousness of God’s true nature and your own a small still flame of love begins to light up your heart. Your ever increasing consciousness eventually turns it into a blazing fire of love and light, wisdom and truth that unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun. Every last remnant of the dross and darkness of your earthly nature is consumed by the flames.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Pluto In Sagittarius’ 
[*=center]‘Pluto In Capricorn’ 
[*=center]‘The Christ Moon’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Great Plan – Part Two*

*Revealing The Plan*

‘For I know what I have planned for you,’ says the Lord. 
‘I have plans to prosper you, not to harm you. 
I have plans to give you a future filled with hope.’

Jeremiah 29:11
​ 
‘The great plan provides that with the passing of time ever more of you will become aware of their real nature again. The human thinking and behaviour patterns in earthly life show us at any given moment how close any one of you is to being called a true son/daughter of the Highest. As the influence of the positive and constructive energies of your whole world increase, the negative and destructive ones decrease in direct proportion. The more of you learn how to work hand in hand with God, the Angels and us, the more powerful the energies created become. Eventually they will be so strong that they are pulling the rest of humankind along. In this way each one of you will assist Mother Earth until her transformation into a planet of healing and peace is complete. It will happen just as our Creator’s mind envisaged it when the great plan was conceived.

‘It has always been God’s will that with the passing of time the plan should be revealed to humankind, one small step after another. Our appearance in your midst is part of this disclosure and it’s for wise reasons that it is coming to you in the approach to the Christ Moon on 20[SUP]th [/SUP]June 2016. The twentieth day of every month is under the rulership of Cancer and the Moon. Cancer is the caring and nurturing mothering principle of life. The sign and its ruler, the Moon, represent the wisdom and love of the Great Mother, who cares for and nurtures all lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation. The Earth is one of Her manifestations and so is every female creature in our world. On this special day in the year 2016 the Great Mother is calling out to all Her children of the Earth to rise and come to the help of Mother Earth, to do everything that is within their power to assist her transformation and healing. She asks us to ease our planet’s burden by living modestly, refusing to over-consume and recycling as much as possible. 

‘Throughout the ages, for a long time almost imperceptibly the response of your race’s consciousness to the energies of the Universal Christ’s has slowly been increasing, speeding up the vibrations of every aspect of earthly life. Like a child that is quickening in its mother’s womb, your planet and all its lifeforms have always been moving towards the Earth’s transformation into a Sun. We, the forces at work in the background of life, have always been working on spiritualising and etherealising Earth’s outer crust. Eventually it will be transformed into matter that is of a much finer substance and higher vibration than it has ever been before. When this process is complete, it will be impossible for souls whose vibrations are incompatible with the Earth’s to return to her in future lifetimes. These souls will be reincarnating onto one of the younger planets, to assist it with is spiritual development. You can find out more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

‘More highly evolved souls follow their inner guidance and listen to their hearts when it comes to finding out what is right or wrong for them at any given moment. Because they patiently and willingly accept what the Universal forces are presenting to them, their vibrations constantly improve, growing more refined and stronger. Life in general is made considerably easier when you know that the Universal laws of balance and compensation ensure that everything always turns out well in the end, no matter how dire things may look on the surface of things. These laws are responsible for turning all evils of your individual and collective Karma of all lifetimes into vast amounts of good that will come to you and your planet in due course. 

‘None of these good things can be brought about without the help and the will of God, never by human beings on their own. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I am nothing and can do nothing. It’s the Father/Mother who does all the work.’ It has been said that hand in hand with God, the Angels and us all things are possible and mountains of false beliefs can be moved and changed into peaks of new hope, faith and trust. This is true and another important point to be born in mind is that the more you work with us on the healing of your world, the more you absorb of our energies. This gradually cleanses, purifies and refines the cells and atoms of every aspect of your being so much that eventually every trace of your lower earthly self’s emanations have been eradicated. 

‘This is how in the fullness of time every last remnant of the darkness of your whole world will have been absorbed into the light of the Highest. Through everyone’s own efforts ever more of the darkness of your world will gradually be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life, making Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. And that’s how every human soul will eventually evolve into a Christed one in their own right, a saviour and redeemer of your whole world. 

‘The most essential ingredient of the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age is the ability to believe and follow what your heart says is true. New knowledge is at present flowing with increasing abundance into your world. The hearts of those who are aware of their true nature prefer the wisdom they are receiving in this way to that which is written in ancient tomes. Although to this day some of the most learned people of your world insist that every word these books contain is true and should be understood literally, ask your heart. It will not hesitate to tell you: ‘Look for the esoteric meaning behind the surface words. They alone are true.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’ 
 
 From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;5VFdsZGPpLc]https://youtu.be/5VFdsZGPpLc[/video]

from 18.10 into this..its an outlook on life....words fail me


----------



## Aquarius

*The Great Plan – Part Three*

*Earthly Life Now*
​ 
‘Do not worry unduly about the of your world at present. We assure you that everything that to this day is happening is an essential part of the cleansing and purifying process of your world. For a long time this procedure has persistently been lifting humankind onto a higher level of spiritual consciousness. Wise ones know that nothing is ever wasted in life and that every experience somehow is of value. That’s why they do not begrudge anything but give thanks and praise to the Highest for the gift of their life and the continuation of their learning and growing. Even if some of their lessons are painful and long drawn out, they are comforted by the thought that every bit of what once happened and still does must be necessary for the spiritual development or it would not be there. 

‘Your acceptance reveals to us that you are in agreement that the great plan has grown from the love in our Creator’s heart. We are doing all we can to provide you with the courage and strength you need for never giving up or in on your chosen pathway. No matter how difficult the tests and trials are that are still obstructing it at times, be steadfast and keep on keeping on. Should some of your lessons be particularly painful and long drawn out, help yourself and ease the burden of the cross of your earthly existence by perceiving them as the redemption of some of your most ancient karmic debts. By patiently enduring whatever comes your way, you are quite literally nailing the false beliefs and perceptions of your small self to the cross. The cross is by no means a torture instrument but a ladder for climbing above all earthly concerns. And that opens the gateway for reaching and becoming one with your God Self. As a reward it gradually takes over your whole being. 

‘When in this manner the balance of your spiritual bankbook has at last been restored, you are ready to serve the Angels and Masters from the highest realms. As soon your vibrations are right, they can use you as their channel of communication and it will not take long until you have turned into one of their bringers of new hope. This hope will be solidly based on an improved understanding of the spiritual background of life and its processes. The Great White Eagle is a symbol of the Divine wisdom and truth, which the inner teacher will eventually bring intuitively to all human souls. On its wings, hand in hand with God and the Angels, sufficiently awakened ones are provided with the power to lift all humankind into the blessing and healing rays of the Christ Star. 

‘In the fullness of time, even the last one of you is going to grow a pair of these wings. They too will then be able to lift themselves, those around them and their whole world high above the limited horizons of earthly perception into the realms of humankind’s true nature, origin and home. As a pioneer of the Aquarian Age, you do well to when you show your faith and trust in our Creator’s plan by looking forward with hope and confidence to the future, your own and that of your world, not only for the coming year but forever. 

‘May you all be comforted by the thought that many wonderful things are in store for you. At the end of your present lifetime, you will first go for a well-earned period of rest and recuperation after the stresses and strains of earthly life in the world of light, your true home. This time you will be leaving your present existence without fear and in full consciousness of where you are going. Can you imagine what that will be like and how you will feel when instead you enter into your new life with joy in your heart? Because you know what awaits you, for you it will no longer feel as if you were passing from a darkened room into a place in the Sun. Our work much easier when someone is glad to join their loved ones, who went before them, in the radiance of the spirit world. Together you will be absorbing ever more of the essence of this dimension of life, safe in  the knowledge that there really is no death, only progress and growth. 

‘The life force is moving all of you and your world ever forwards and upwards on your way back into the oneness with the Source of all life, the Great Sun above and beyond the Sun of earthly life. And when you have rested sufficiently in the spirit world, you might like to apply to spend another lifetime – if you so wish – with Mother Earth after her transformation is complete. In keeping with God’s plan, she will then be a planet of healing that radiates peace throughout the whole of Creation. We noted some time ago that you applied for one of our apprenticeships and would be delighted if instead you chose to join our ranks, at least for a while, bearing in mind that the concept of time only exists on the Earth plane.

‘The things we are talking about in this message are valid for every individual soul and the soul of your world. We aim to bring new hope not only for the coming year but for the entire future of humankind and the Earth. Let nothing but positive thoughts be your guiding star and remind yourselves frequently that at all times your race has been progressing. Although it frequently looked as if the planet and its human population were in retrograde motion, this has not been the case. It would have been impossible because no life ever moves backwards. And so we ask you to rest safely in the knowledge that everything that still has to happen on the Earth plane is necessary for the rebirth of your humankind and its world. 

‘Never doubt that the best is yet to be. By refusing to sit in judgement over anything and anyone and instead regarding everything you see and hear with tolerance and kindness, love and hope in your heart, you can make a valuable contribution towards healing all conflicts of earthly life and so ending humankind’s experience of life in physicality. Through a better understanding of God’s great plan of life and your place and role within it, we hope to renew your faith and trust that the life that has been given to you really is a good one, after all. 

‘The Great White Spirit blesses each one of you. To be fully receptive to these benedictions you need to tune your earthly mind into the Universal mind. At all times ensure that your consciousness remains open to what it may with to bring you in the form of spiritual power, guidance and love. We are your elder siblings in the vast family of life, we love you and our task is to help you. Our only motivation is the renewal of faith and trust, hope and peace of mind for all humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘Do You Know Where You’re Going To?’ 
[*=center]‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’ 
[*=center]‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising A New Planet’ 
 
P.S. About an hour before putting the finishing touches to this new chapter of my jottings, the June/July 2016 issue of Stella Polaris arrived in the post. The first item is the Lodge Mother’s Letter, which starts as follows: ‘My dear Family and Friends of White Eagle. Just as I started to write this letter to you, I came upon this White Eagle saying: ‘There is a power that holds life and humankind cannot shake this infinite and eternal power. The great Being, the Divine Intelligence, holds all life in love, in the heart.’ 

The Lodge Mother continues with: ‘Reading these words has touched my heart and, as it were, opened a window in my understanding of God’s power and extraordinary wisdom and plan for all creation. . .’

 From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Lord’s Prayer For The Aquarian Age*
​ 
Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:
*
Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .*​ 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my heart. 

*Hallowed be Thy name . . .*​ 
With my whole being I worship Thee, o holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and perfection within me, for I am Thy child.

*Thy Kingdom come . . .*​ 
Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in earthly life.
*
Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .*​ 
Thy will created me and brought me into being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star, the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us blesses and heals all life.
*
Give us today our daily bread . . .*​ 
O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee, my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be. Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit. 
*
And forgive us our trespasses,*
*As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .*​ 
By sharing the gifts you so generously bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths. And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.
*
Leave us not when we are in temptation,*
*But deliver us and our world from all evil.*
*Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the*
*Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,*
*In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.*​ 
Thou art the only one who knows what tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please, give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for Thee to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they, with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self, grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.
*
For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .*​ 
My life is one with Thee and it is my will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours, so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee, our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth, and all of Creation are healing with us.
*So it shall be – for ever and ever,*
*In Thy sacred and most holy name.*​ 
May the blessing and healing power of Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation.

Amen

 From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer*
​ 
Although the Lord’s Prayer is considered by many as the prayer of all prayers, it is an ancient one that existed in different forms long before Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the religions of the Gnostic movement. All other details of the Jesus story came about the same way. To hide this background, the Roman church after a while declared the Gnostic religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs. This too was part of the Age of Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind faith, martyrdom and suffering. The brightest light casts the deepest shadows and the combined force of Jupiter’s and Neptune’s energies saw to it that this is indeed what happened. 

I believe that nothing that ever takes place in earthly life or anywhere else does so without the will of the Highest. Nothing is ever wasted and everything serves a wise and higher purpose. It was part of God’s great plan of life that decreed that during the Piscean Age our race should fully explore the unfathomable depths to which our small earthly selves are capable of sinking, especially when it comes to dealing out inhumanities towards each other and the rest of God’s creatures. That’s why during the early stages of Piscean Age the Angels and Masters in charge of our world presented the spirit of the Universal Christ to us through the Jesus story, another new legend. 

The symbols of the various stations of the evolutionary pathway all human spirits and their souls have to walk in earthly life are eternally valid nuggets of wisdom and truth. Every religion that ever appeared in our world contained them in ever changing form. These details were extracted and carried forward as the core of a new faith for the Age of Pisces. They were skilfully woven into the rich and colourful tapestry of a new tale that was designed to capture the imagination of the people of that time. It was needed to serve as an efficient instrument for stamping out the Gnostic movement, with its highly advanced beliefs in every individual’s direct experience of God. It was too early for them to appear when they did. 

And that is why with the help and the will of God the Jesus story was presented by the church, whose brainchild it was, as if it were based on historical facts and was about a God-man who had once appeared in the flesh in earthly life. For a long time humankind was to be kept in the dark about the fact that in truth it is a legend loaded with metaphors and symbolisms about the human evolutionary journey through earthly life. Irrespective of how unlikely the details of this tale were and how much superior the wisdom of the Gnostic religions were and the extent to which the Gnostics resisted, they too were gradually forced to take every word of the tale literally and as gospel truth.

Those who refused to go along with this found themselves branded as non-believers. They had be removed by any means the followers of the new religion in their religious zeal could think of, for example by beheading or burning their fellow citizens on the stake, in the name of a non-existing God. This policy was eagerly pursued by the leaders of the new church and institutions like the Inquisition came into being as a result. They played a vital part in ensuring that every last bit of the ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the feminine aspect of the Divine, for a long, long time had to remain hidden behind the story’s surface words.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that this kind of knowledge should be suppressed as much as possible during the Age of Pisces, so that we as a race could become familiar with the darkest aspects of our own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide as many teaching and learning opportunities as possible, until our entry into the Age of Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of humankind’s lower nature were given free reign to express and manifest themselves. This was particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the church that sprung up around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit in judgement over the people who took part in these things, do not overlook that it is more than likely that those who by now have matured into spiritual adulthood took part in the atrocities and corruption that for a long time were rampant in everything connected with the church. We must have been there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next lifetime being on the receiving end. 

Until our entry into the Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as much part of us as we are part of God and that the Angels are in charge of us and our world and constantly observing it from its spiritual background. And that is how, with the passing of time, the Christian church served as the Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more cutting us off from the Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure of Jesus is a metaphor for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way of hiding it from us, until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber and ready to be reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own. This would enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even the last one of the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes ago. 

Therefore, let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us is any better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are presently sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a different phase of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us ever forget the wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further we move into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every soul directly from the Source, the more we shall value and appreciate the morsels of wisdom we are finding along our way. Through developing discernment and learning to listen to the voice of the living God within, our inner guidance, the truth is now beginning to reveal itself intuitively to anyone who is ready and willingly pays attention. This is how ever more of us are now receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge given to us and our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle. 

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one of the most outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings have inspired centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no longer present.’ 

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian religion was designed to suppress. The plan decreed that it should succeed and that it would take a long time before we discovered that life is by no means a one-off thing, the way Christianity teaches to this day, but an endless and flawless continuum. However, for as long as we took the Christian teachings literally, we would think that when no-one was looking, we could sin as much and as thoroughly as the temptations of our lower nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s voice we heard and followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed lower animal nature. For the time being these urges would be projected onto something outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it was to lure unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human experience. God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in some far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins. We, in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to enjoy Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and fried in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God, nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the link at the end of this chapter. 

When we have handed our physical body back to Mother Earth and returned to the world of light, our true home, and rested there for a while, the wise ones in charge of us will show us these records. With the help of the evidence before us we ourselves assess and judge how well we managed to balance our spiritual bankbook in the course of our most recent earthly lifetime. If some of our debts are still outstanding, we can apply for another lifetime that will bring us fresh opportunities for settling them.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’ 
[*=center]‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’ 
[*=center]‘The Lightbringer’ 
[*=center]‘Jesus In The Desert’ 
[*=center]‘The Akashic Records’ 
[*=center]‘There Is No Judgement Day’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Cross Of Life*
​ 
Re-establishing our inner connection with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the birthright of every human child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring healers and lightbringers is the building of a new bridge of love between Heaven and Earth, God and all of humankind.  And I hope my version of the Lord’s Prayer will help you to do this. True prayers from our heart and soul invite the stream of the Great Father/Mother’s eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our whole being. From there it can then flow into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation. This spiritual power gradually transforms Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two greatest evils of our world, which to this day are hindering this development. May the living waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and truth, cleanse and purify our consciousness and that of our world. 

May our new understanding of God’s great plan of life help us to dissolve and get rid of these evils, once and for all. Like all truly great ideas, this plan is ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every human spirit who enters earthly life for the first time is like a blank slate on which nothing has been written before. We are like newly born infants who have just left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb. Never having experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which is happening around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our mother through her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should become familiar with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature and humankind’s in general, we are born into environments where they can be explored. The people around us are our only teachers and by copying their behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them. 

This is what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are sharing earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited killing, maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the grownups around them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be accepted as full members of society. Wishing to be like the others, these young souls have precious little choice but joining those around them in their thinking and activities. This places them into polar opposition to old and experienced souls who are in the process of developing their Christ nature. This means learning to love wisely, the way God loves all of us, His/Her children of the Earth, without exception. Each can only find out through their own experiences the truth of the saying that love understands all and because of it forgives all. 

When we forgive our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we love them as children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind and all life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But, considering what the future has in store for these youngsters, including reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than anything else. 

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that any kind of suffering we inflict upon others during any stage of our development does eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then in a future one. Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and wisdom sees to it that this should only happen when our earthly self has grown strong enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the ignorance of our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around with us is our earthly personality with all its flaws and imperfections, weaknesses as well as strengths. 

However, that is not the way God created us. The small earthly self was developed by none other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In previous ones this part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles we now have to struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives. Every bit of the Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their lifetimes will eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of that we can be sure, even though to come about may take a thousand lifetimes ahead. The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we shall be sufficiently evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall know that they are constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact that they can and will not do our work for us, all we have to do is humbly request their support. For anyone who asks, they are always willing to give sufficient strength and courage to deal with what has to be faced.

Whatever my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I have to endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it serves the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering. Through our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin to stir from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and animal alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through. And that arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as for everyone else who is afflicted in some  way and anyone who is less well off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep inner urge to somehow bring relief of some kind.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Judge

*_*




*_​ 
Do not find fault with the one who limps
Or stumbles along the road,
Unless you have worn the shoes they wear
Or struggled beneath their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
Though hidden away from view,
And if the burden they bear was placed on your back,
It might cause you to stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at those who are down today,
Unless you have felt the blow
That caused their fall or felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong, but still the blows
That were theirs, if dealt to you,
In the same way, at the same time,
Might cause you to stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes doubly sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Should whisper as softly to you,
As it did to them, when they went astray,
That could cause you to falter, too.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Transmutation Of Karma*
​ 
The essence of White Eagle ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the Gentle Brother’: ‘It is so easy to judge the actions of others, but endeavour to refrain from judgment. Because of your oneness on the inner level, whenever you are condemning others you are in truth doing it to yourself. Strive to be tolerant and let flow from your heart the gentle spirit of the master soul the Jesus legend portrayed. Jesus is a symbolism for the archetypal Christ, your own Christ nature, a master soul who in women and men alike can only be made whole and perfect through everyone’s own efforts. 

‘The story how a highly evolved and perfected soul would behave in earthly life when it incarnates there is a demonstration of what can be attained when you simply follow the example of the gentle and loving ways of Jesus, one of the many symbols of the Universal Christ.

‘Forgive, dear children of the Earth, forgive. Whatever is in your heart, whichever way you may feel towards anyone, possibly with justification according to the standards of earthly life, pray to forgive, just like the Jesus legend teaches in the Lord’s Prayer: ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us.’ Know that in forgiving others you are releasing yourself. So long as you sit in judgment over others and refuse to forgive, the Universal laws will bring the same back to you, as all life is ruled by these laws which say: ‘As you give, so you receive.’ Therefore, as soon as you feel forgiveness that comes from your heart and soul, you are releasing each other from the bondage of your joint Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you learn to think and act with love from the spiritual aspect of your own nature. The Jesus story points the way. All of you are on the Earth plane to learn how to live like a true Master who is all compassion and kindness, gentleness and love. The legend tells us that Jesus looked into the soul of his friends, of all who drew close to him and saw their suffering, more than merely that of the presence. He could see their whole evolutionary pathway, their Karma and what made them behave the way they did. The tale of the Master shows you how to react to people and life in general with compassion and forgiveness.

‘This is often difficult, but as soon as forgiveness enters the human heart, the spirit and soul that for a very long time has been in bondage and stretched upon the cross of suffering is released and set free. So, look into people’s hearts, love them and forgive.’ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age*

I am the great Sun, but you do not see me,
I am your husband, but you turn away.
I am the captive, but you do not free me,
I am the captain but you will not obey.

I am the truth, but you will not believe me,
I am the city where you will not stay.
I am your wife, your child, but you will leave me,
I am that God to whom you will not pray.

I am your counsel, but you will not hear me,
I am your lover whom you will betray.
I am the victor, but you do not cheer me,
I am the holy dove whom you will slay.

I am your life, but if you will not name me,
Seal up your soul with tears, 
and never blame me.

Charles Causley
From a Normandy crucifix of 1632

* * *

*The Aquarian Age Response Of The Great Sun*

I am the Great Light, the Star of all stars,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun 
In the sky above you.
I am the giver and nurturer of all life,
Your true Father/Mother,
Whom for far too long you failed to recognise.

But now many are stirring from 
Their spiritual slumbers and becoming aware 
Of Me and My presence within.
I am your inner teacher and guide,
Who really does know the answers to all your questions 
And can show you solutions to all your problems.
At long last, many no longer ignore Me,
But are turning trustingly towards Me. 

I am the husband/wife, 
Lover and most intimate friend,
The soulmate you have yearned for,
But could never find in human relationships.
I am the Saviour and Redeemer your race projected
Onto forces outside itself in previous ages.
Yet, My highest qualities have always been in you,
Though initially only in seed form.

Those who unselfishly serve Me 
On the Earth plane and are doing 
Their best to make it into a better,
More peaceful and beautiful place 
For all lifeforms that share it with you, 
They already are their own saviours and redeemers,
Not only of themselves but of your entire world. 

Unbeknown to your earthly selves for far too long
I, the Divine Spirit in you and all life,
Have been held prisoner by the darkness of your
Ignorance of your own true nature and Mine.
This bred false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, 
Which are now standing in the way of 
Many a soul’s personal evolution
And that of your world.
The only way of setting yourself free,
So you can fully reconnect with Me, 
Is through letting go of each one of them.

Know that you are responsible for yourselves,
The whole of your race and your world, 
And that every one of your thoughts, words and actions
Counts and is recorded somewhere. 
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny.
And although you are in charge of it, 
You will always be accountable to Me,
For I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.
I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.

I am the small still voice of conscience inside you.
Day by day learn to listen to Me and the guidance
You receive from Me 
Through the world of your innermost feelings.
Stop running for advice to other people, 
Turn within and pay attention to Me,
So I can prove to you that it is safe to trust Me.
Follow My directions joyously and accept them,
For I am the Great Navigator,
Who has always known and forever will guide
The pathway of all human souls,
In this world and all other worlds to come. 

I am the Way, the Life and the Truth
And the purpose of your being on the Earth
Is that in due course you re-awaken to  
Me and My presence in you
And your oneness with Me.
In many previous lifetimes you failed 
To recognise Me,
But in this one you will eventually, 
Each through their own experiences, 
Once again find total and utter faith and trust in Me.

I am the Eternal City you have been seeking for aeons.
To the ends of the Earth you have travelled
In search of it and Me, 
Unaware that they are part of you and inside you.
The human heart is the holiest place in earthly life.
There each one of you dwells with Me, forever.

I am your God and you have every reason 
To trust Me and to pray to Me, 
For I am your teacher and guide,
The wise one who lives inside you,
Whose counsel is trustworthy
And you can follow without hesitation.

I am the eternal lover, who never betrays or leaves you. 
Instead of being life’s victims, 
I am ready and waiting to show 
Each one of you how to become one of its victors.
I am the Holy Dove who blesses and heals
The inner and outer wounds of all lifetimes, 
Not only yours but those of your whole world. 

I am your true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress and the time has come 
When you need to accept your responsibilities 
And duties towards Me,
For joyfully making Me welcome
On the Earth plane
And singing My praises.
No longer is there any need for tears 
Or blaming others for your own shortcomings,
Especially not Me. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Covenant For All Life – The Law Of Cause And Effect

*



​One of the most important laws for the perfect functioning of the whole of My Creation is My law of cause and effect, which has become known in your world as the law of Karma. It was not for nothing that the Angels warned you in Isaiah 3:10-11 of Christianity’s Old Testament: ‘Say to the righteous that it shall be well with them, for they shall eat the fruit of their doings. Woe to the wicked! It shall be ill with them, for the reward of their hands shall be given to them.’ ​ 
Before I ever brought any part of the created world into being, I thought long and hard about the most loving way I could look after the wellbeing of all the worlds I was going to create and the beings inhabiting them. The result was the above mentioned law which decrees that every action is followed by a reaction. This ensures that everything is kept in balance and that is particularly important for your world. Furthermore this law sees to it that everything in the fullness of time returns to its source, no matter how long this may take in terms of humankind’s earthly existence. The law not only guarantees that none of you will ever be lost in the vastness of space and Eternity, but also that every one of you is eventually reunited with Me.

When you come home into the conscious awareness that you are My child and that your true nature is love, you also find out that all My powers and characteristics are in you, too. You understand that because each one of you has everything within, the best as well as the worst, it would be unwise for you to sit in judgement over anyone. You recognise that there is a great plan of life, My plan, which provides that every human spirit has to grow itself a soul and that this applies to each one of you individually as well as for the whole of humankind. 

The soul is the soft and sensitive feeling side of your nature, which at the same time is the memory bank of all your experiences, good, bad and indifferent ones alike. The pathway of every spirit and soul consists of as many lifetimes on the Earth as are required for the expansion of its earthly self’s consciousness, so it gradually evolves into spiritual maturity. Every earthly sojourn provides you with fresh opportunities for growing in wisdom and understanding and that is only possible through each making their own mistakes and learning from them.

Let me illustrate with an example how the law may manifest itself in your world. If you act as a persecutor in one lifetime, you will be the persecuted one in another. This is My way of teaching both of you the same lesson of getting to know the darkest aspects of your own nature and in this particular case of the evil intolerance and persecution. That also redresses the balance required by My law. You will have noticed that your world and you yourself consist of the dualities that are in Me, i.e. Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, negative and positive and so forth. In Me these things are perfectly balanced, but in you during the early stages of your earthly education they do not understand each other and therefore are frequently at loggerheads. 

When with the passing of time you become aware of what is going on inside you, you can take the various aspects of your nature in hand and begin to train them to work together. By then you will know that My justice is perfect and that any unpleasant events that are drawn into your life only come to restore the balance of your spiritual accounts. To grasp this concept better, look around you and observe the workings of My law, as it reveals itself to you in your own life and that of the people around you. 

Do this bearing in mind that for every pain you caused another living creature, human and animal alike maybe many lifetimes ago, the effect is the suffering you have to endure in your present lifetime. Should you be afflicted by an illness for which no cure can be found, rest assured that it’s not something you have inherited from one of your ancestors. Everything that is in your life is of your own creation, including any kind of affliction you have to bear. It too is the effect of something you once caused another. It’s coming to you not as some kind of punishment, only to teach you what it feels like to be at the receiving end of whatever unpleasantness is in your life. Your redemption comes through nailing your earthly self to the cross and patiently enduring your burden whilst bringing forth your Christ nature and being a good, kind and loving person, willing to forgive yourself and anyone who hurts you. And that is the only way that I, the living God within you, can save and redeem you. 

Now that you have grown so much in wisdom and understanding, when you reflect on the various religions the Angels brought to your world down the ages, you will be able to recognise how My wisdom and truth has always been My light for My people. However, guided by their wisdom the Angels at all times merely imparted as much knowledge as humankind’s individual and collective consciousness could be expected to understand. Each part of the knowledge they brought you is the light that in the fullness of time securely guides the spirit and soul of the tired wanderer of earthly life back home into the awareness that your true nature is love. 

My first law of life is love and the law of Karma is its most essential component. I am love and so are you. From love you have come and to love each one of you without exceptions eventually returns. The law is My covenant for all life and not just for you, My beloved children of the Earth. To make provisions that everything unfailingly finds its way back to Me, the Source of all being, I thought of the law long before the creation of your planet. When I brought into being the first human spirits from the prototype that exists in My heart, I knew that no matter where they would be required to venture during their growing up explorations, My law would eventually guide each one back into the safe haven of their oneness with Me. And so that none would ever get lost or left behind, I appointed the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers to tenderly watch over every step that each child of Mine shall ever do, in all worlds and all levels of existence that are still waiting to be discovered by you.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘There Is No Judgement Day’ 
[*=center]‘Reaping The Whirlwind’ 
[*=center]‘You Are Never Alone’ 
[*=center]‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Justice Is Perfect*
​ 
Many of you are aware by now that spiritually knowledge is light and not knowing is darkness, literally being in the dark. It is part of My great plan of life that the deeper one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, descends into life in physicality, the more you forget about your true nature. It is then as if you were living inside a black box that can no longer be penetrated by the tiniest rays understanding of My wisdom and truth. To counteract this, the Angels have been sending you spiritual teachers from time to time to bring your world a bit more of the light of My eternal wisdom. The light of their messages is designed to enable ever more of you to release yourself and those around you from the gloom of your self-made earthly prison of ignorance. 

Independent of how long this process may take for individual souls, in the end the Angels are guiding each one of you safely home into the light of consciously knowing your true nature, that from Me you have come and that to Me you will be returning in the fullness of time. When you have found a better understanding of the processes of life, you begin to think of the Karmic law with gratitude. And when you are true to your real nature and love all life the way I love you, your only motive and desire will be serving life by giving of yourself and of your best. You and I know that you have come home as soon as you freely and willingly share your special gifts with everything that requires them in your world, the same as mine are available to all.

I am the Creator of all worlds and beings. In your role as My co-creator everything that is in your life now was brought into being by you. Unaware of the fact that you are responsible for yourselves and also your world, all together you have caused the present state of your world. All together you have created it and all together you have to put things right and make good where you once transgressed against My laws. Being ignorant of them never protected anyone against their effects. But having become aware of them, you will have no difficulties recognising that each one of you has to do their share of making the inner and outer changes that are necessary to transform the Earth into an ever more peaceful and beautiful place where all live together in perfect harmony. Do not be daunted by the size of this task, but rest safely in the knowledge that the Angels and I are here, waiting for your call to hold everyone’s hand and show them how to go about their part of the work in hand.

The law of cause and effect has always ensured that there is perfect justice in your world, the same as in all others. This law is so just and perfect that it can be hard for earthly minds to grasp that whatever you experience in any given moment can only be there because it was created by your own thoughts, words and actions during an earlier development stage, either in this lifetime or previous ones. The law sees to it that whatever you create in any given moment does return to you, sometime – today, tomorrow, next week, month, year or many years ahead. 

You are its creator and come back to you it must, either later during this lifetime or maybe ten, twenty, maybe a hundred lifetimes ahead. When you are ready to cope with the effects of the hurting and wounding thoughts, words and actions you thoughtlessly send out into your world in the early stages of your earthly education, every one of them will come back to you like a long forgotten boomerang you once hurled into the sky with all your might. That is the law and My justice is so unerring that no soul can escape it. Saturn is the planet of Karma where the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma live and work. In charge of supervising the law, they are keeping a set of books called the Akashic Records, in which everything you do is recorded, be it of a good, bad or indifferent nature.

These Angel guardians of the law are stern and undeviating and because on the inner level all life is one, nothing gets past their vigilance. They take care that every good deed gets its just reward and that every bad one is sooner or later made good and redeemed by its perpetrator. No matter how long this may take, the Angels are making sure that every spiritual debt is paid eventually. Saturn as the planet of Karma is a symbol of their energies and the influence they are having on all earthly life. Contrary to popular beliefs on the Earth plane, the law of cause and effect was not designed as punishment for humankind. When you have become aware that the law of life is love, you realise that the Karmic law is rooted in the even greater law of love. 

True love only wants the best and highest for the beloved and My laws create plenty of opportunities so each one of you can find it, that’s why chastisement of any kind has never has been part of My equation. Concepts like anger and hatred, aggression and violence, greed and avarice, punishment and revenge have no place in My love. They are part of your small self’s characteristics and belong to the experiences of earthly life. But when you being to bring forth the best that is in you and your higher Christ nature takes over, all earthly things are gradually left behind by you. The lion resting with the lamb is a symbolism for this stage. The imagery depicts the need for the taming of your lower earthly nature by your higher nature, until they have learnt to comfortably live together inside you. 

I am your Christ nature, the living God within you, and this is the only way the Christ in the end saves and redeems each one of you. It is My law that over the ages has provided all of you with sufficient opportunities for learning and growing, so that each through their own experiences slowly but surely evolves into an ever better and more beautiful being. An essential part of every soul’s evolutionary pathway, while it is still ignorant of its true nature, is to be supplied with enough opportunities to make up for any kind of pain and suffering it inflicts on one of My creatures along the way.

The final destination of every human spirit and soul is to be consciously reunited with Me. Through your daily actions and encounters in the here and now you have the power to positively influence the flow of your destiny on the way back home into the oneness with Me. This, by the way, does not change your identity as an individual spirit in its own right. All you have to do to speed up your homewards bound journey is to seriously get to work on overcoming your weaknesses. They need to be transformed into strengths so that you can bring forth your Christ nature and through giving of your best fulfilling your own and humankind’s highest potential. 

The Angels decide whether you will require further lifetimes in a physical environment or whether you will be allowed to move on to exploring a higher level of life. Everything depends on how much your energies have been cleansed and purified of your lower desire nature’s downwards drag. If your vibrations have become sufficiently etherealised by the time you reach the end of your present lifetime, you will be moving on. 

To get you there, you need to know that I am your Highest or God Self and that your earthly progress depends on how much you follow the forwards and upwards pull of My spirit. The Sun in your birthchart is its symbol. The sign and house position of the Sun points to the two signs whose highest qualities you have come to develop some more. The Moon in your birthchart by sign and house position reveals about the downwards drag of the past and the earthly personality you developed in previous lifetimes. You brought it with you into this one in the hope of improving it.

Jesus of Nazareth is but one of the many symbols used by the Angels to describe the Christ part of every human being. With the help of the myths and legends of your world, step by step they have brought your race closer to this aspect of human nature. For a long time it had to be presented as a force outside of yourself and beyond the reach of ordinary people. But at last the time is right for revealing that figures like the Lords Krishna and Jesus, to name but two, represented the highest nature of every human being. Each one of you has this part and independent of whether you ever belonged to any of the belief systems of your world or not, whether you ever set foot in a church, temple, minaret or other buildings of this nature, in each one of you is a Lord Krishna or Jesus waiting to be born.

With the knowledge the Angels are bringing you here, they are placing the oars for rowing the boat of your life into your own hand. Whether you make use of what is on offer here or not is entirely up to you. As ever, the choice is yours. That’s what freedom of choice is about! But take care not to fall into the trap described by Wayne Dyer, one of the writers of your world: ‘The highest form of ignorance is when you reject something you don’t know anything about.’ 

Last but not least, do not despair about the things that to this day are happening in your world. Although you cannot see what purpose they may serve, never give up hope and trust that all of it is part of My great plan and must therefore be necessary. Most of all, do not forget that the darkest hour always comes just before the dawn. 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Message Of A Hope From The Lords Of Karma*

*Part Two*

*If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People*
​ 
Souls who come again out of pure love for their fellow beings, in order to radiate light into the darkness of the Earth plane, by the power of the light they are bringing, walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. In the fullness of time they can become capable of transmuting the very physical atoms of the Earth and by their sheer presence raise the vibrations of the whole planet. As promised in the Jesus story: `If I be raised up, I will raise all people.’ In similar ways all of you are constantly being helped and that in keeping with the faith and trust you have developed thus far. Everything depends on your response to your inner guidance, your intuition or Christ Self. Unseen helpers, known as shining ones, are always around and with you. Like you, they themselves endured the trials and tribulations of Earth life in their time. Because of this they understand you and your needs better than you are likely to understand yourselves.

Each group of helpers is headed by Masters. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, the architect and designer of the Great Plan of life, and their Angels are in charge of them. S/He alone knows the plane and ensures that, with the help of all its unseen helpers it unfolds in the right way and at the right time. Let there be no doubt in anyone’s mind that the reigns for the grand design rest safely in our Creator’s loving hands. Allow no-one to convince you otherwise and wherever you may find yourself, do what your inner guidance tells you what is good and right for you, at that particular moment. You have every reason to trust implicitly that independent of what may still have to take place in your world, everything will always be well with you and it. 

Referring to the law of Karma and its keepers, the Christian gospels tell you in St Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ Note: a yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. As far as the Great Plan of life is concerned, St Matthew 24: 35-36 states: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, but my words shall not pass away. But concerning that day and that hour, no-one knows, not even the Angels of Heaven, but the Father alone.’  

You have every reason to look forward to the future with hope and confidence. Rest assured that in the end everything will work out perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the present happenings in your world. Know that they too are necessary educational tools for the unfoldment of the Great Father/Mother’s grand design for your race and your planet. Each event is vital for its unfoldment and the completion of the lessons that have not yet been sufficiently grasped by some of you. 

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and get in touch with the power of the Highest, who at all times is working on coming fully alive in every human soul, whatever its present evolutionary state may be. This force alone can bring you and your world the peace and harmony for which so many of you are by now deeply yearning. Trust that eventually a united world will emerge that will have only one government for all of you. Gradually, ever more of you will become aware of the fact that no-one can live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the countries of your world. 

Do your best to establish the spirit of siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life this way. Deep in your hearts and souls know that in principle there is nothing to fear from those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which is good, right and true. In due course, in God’s time rather than your own, the inner eyes of all perpetrators against the Cosmic laws will also be opened. They will then  realise the error of their ways and start to mend them, just the same as you once did. In the end, everything that is no longer of use and desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into the first principle of life, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all.

And so we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be consoled and rest safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish you a happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have ever had in your present incarnation. Our love, dear ones, all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.
‘As you think light, as you think good, you become a creator, with God, of a beautiful world, a beautiful humankind.’ White Eagle

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that is particularly true for us and our world.​ 
The following is the essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 27.6.2016 that arrived in my inbox when I had just finished updating the above chapter: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts, as you call them, as well as spiritual or occult truth. Until you have built into your soul body the constructive God-atoms of light, you will be unable to serve life the way you would like to. There is a great difference between knowing with your mind and knowing with your inner self. The latter brings forth from you spontaneous good thoughts, words and actions because you then instinctively project the light of love that is within you. This light is creative and capable of raising the very atoms and vibrations of your whole world.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Finding Peace*

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us,
Many are feeling an ever increasing desire 
To be reunited with their Creator. 
The wish of returning into the conscious awareness
Of our true reality is now coming true 
And soon we shall have reached the point
When all human beings once more
Dwell in the conscious awareness 
Of their true nature and oneness with God
That knows no divisions and boundaries.

Ever more of us are walking 
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Paying attention to their Highest Self,
The living God within.
By following Its guidance and 
Manifesting Its will and wishes
In our lives, instead of ours.
Listening to Its thoughts and ideas 
And following Its instructions, 
We are true to our real self.
In all our thoughts, words and actions 
We take pride in doing that which 
It tells us what is good and right.

The spirit of God and the Angels 
At all times is at work in the background 
Of every part of earthly life,
Supporting and encouraging us,
There’s no need to live in despair.
They never deny anyone their help.
All we have to do is ask.
And when we pray in thoughtful ways 
For the highest good and the greatest joy of all,
We are true to our higher nature and
Are once again consciously walking
With God and the Angels,
Exploring the highest levels of life.

And that’s the only way we can find 
The freedom and peace 
Our spirits and souls are yearning for,
Whilst taking part in earthly life.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Only Reliable Oracle*
​ 
The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age people, the more people throughout our world are receiving their guidance from the higher and highest planes of life in the form of spiritual writings of many different kinds. No longer is it a privileged few here and there, in one church or another in different parts of our planet, who are receiving the blessing of a fresh inflow of the Great Mother’s sacred wisdom and truth. 

As part of the natural renewal process of the spiritual evolution of our world, the holy breath of the Christ Spirit is descending ever more powerfully into all aspects of earthly life. Training ourselves to become still in mind and body is the best way of opening our consciousness and developing the ability of getting in touch with Its realms, which until recently had to remain inaccessible to the majority of us earthlings. Only in a state of meditation and in the stillness and silence of the inner levels of life can and does the Highest reveal Itself and Its truth to us.

If we earnestly and sincerely desire to find the truth about the inner mysteries of life, it is necessary to reflect deeply on the simple happenings of their daily lives in the world around us. When we are searching for God’s wisdom and truth it is best to start by looking into our own hearts. It is in the communications with all our fellow creatures and by observing nature that it is most likely that we shall find what we are seeking. This may happen in many simple ways. For example, whilst walking along a road we could suddenly stand in front of a door and sense that something is drawing us to find what we have been looking for here.

One fine day a book that never interested us before could be drawn to our attention. A friend may recommend it or we see it displayed in a shop window. Maybe we hear about it in some other way, but somehow we feel that this publication has to tell us something of importance. When we read the book, we realise that it was our inner guidance that helped us find it. On other occasions we might go within to ask our Highest Self a question. To our disappointment answer doesn’t come straight away, but later in a moment when we least expect it, it comes through a comment someone makes on the radio, on TV or in the movies. It makes us feel as if an inner light had been switched on and we sense, feel and know beyond any doubt: ‘This is what I wanted to know!’ Happenings of this nature are signs of the support of the invisible ones who at all times are beavering away behind all earthly life.

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light work in mysterious ways. Wise ones pay attention when they perceive one of their signals that something of value is waiting to be found by them. That is all any one of us has to do whenever we are searching for answers and explanations. It is essential that we do so in the right way and the right place, staying alert at all times and ever on the lookout what the things of the physical world can tell us about God and the spirit world in the background of our earthly existence. Open and attentive to sensing the presence of the Angels who never leave us, we do well to pay attention to the voice of our inner Master. It can be perceived even when we are part of a crowd, but removed from the disturbances of the material world, it is much easier to listen to the small still voice of the wise one, the living God or guru within.

In my view, paying attention to this authority is the only safe way of discerning truth from untruth and what is right or wrong for us in any given moment. This aspect of our nature is the only truly reliable oracle in the whole of Creation. It has always been there for us, but it takes a long time until our earthly self finally awakens to the fact that it possesses an extremely active and valuable inner life. Subconsciously it has always been trying to guide and protect us, as much as the conscious part of our being paid attention to its voice. Without knowing of its existence that is difficult, but things are looking up as soon as we awaken into our spirit nature and we begin to consciously tap into our inner guidance. Then at last it can protect and advise us properly through the inevitable ups and downs of life. 

Our inner life can be accessed and entered, though not without permission. And when we finally learn to knock at its door, we find to our amazement that sound advice and great wisdom is freely available whenever it is required. That’s why St. Matthew 7:7-8 tells us: ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to you. For whoever asks, receives and he who seeks, finds and to them who knock, the door is opened.’ There comes a time in everyone’s life when we find it no longer hard to accept that everything that exists on the physical plane of life is there to help us grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves and the purpose and meaning of our existence, which is evolution. 

Wise ones who know that the inner teacher is the only one who really knows everything and has the answers to all the questions any one of us in earthly life may ever care to ask, no longer look for the answers to their questions in the prophecies of the soothsayers of our world. They prefer to follow the advice of Martin Luther King, a wise Sun Capricorn, who said: ‘The time is always right to do what is right.’ And to do what is right that’s what our inner guidance reliably tells us in any given moment. We ignore its advice to our detriment. If it says: ‘This feels right and that feels wrong,’ we do well to act accordingly.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Is Movement And Constant Changes*
​ 
The creative processes are constantly at work. Life at all times is evolving, moving forwards and upwards in vast spirals onto ever higher evolutionary levels and we are carried along with this onto ever more uplifting and beautiful experiences. Nothing in the whole of Creation ever stands still, not even for the briefest moment. The Sun in the sky above us reflects this down to us on the Earth. It too never stops moving in its orbit. The same is true for all parts of God’s Creation where everything is wheels within wheels, and cycles within cycles. Everything is movement and all things and conditions are constantly changing. Astrology reflects this.

Some of the components of the planets of our solar system are sometimes turning at different speeds. Good examples of this are the Sun and Jupiter. Not all their latitudes are turning at the same rate – some are dragged along behind, some may overlap. Our Sun spins round its own axis and one of its full turns takes about twenty-five to twenty-seven days, the duration is variable. Our Sun is part of the Milky Way, our galaxy. This too is moving. We orbit the hub of the Milky Way and one of its circuits takes about two hundred and twenty million years. Our solar system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo, at the breathtaking speed of one million miles per hour! It needs bearing in mind that all scientific information about space and planetary matters also are constantly revised and updated, as our scientist gain more understanding. 

Just imagine! Our galaxy is but one of two hundred thousand million galaxies. Most of them consist of at least one hundred thousand million stars or more and our Sun is but one of them. There are we, in a distant corner of the immensity of the Universe, safe and sound on our small planet, the beautiful treasure and jewel Earth. Guided and protected by our Great Father/Mother, their only born Son, the Universal Christ and the Angels. Cared for and nurtured by Mother Earth and her Angels and warmed and loved by Father Sun. Mother Earth and Father Sun are physical and spiritual manifestations of the Great Father/Mother, the Creator, designer and architect of all life. Standing in front of all that, which human soul does not want to go down on its knees and exclaim:

O Lord, my God, when I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made,
I see the stars; I hear the mighty thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour, God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art!  How great Thou art!’
​When I see how You hold millions and millions and millions of worlds safely in Your loving hands, there grows within me a new perception of how great you really are, so much greater than anyone of us could ever have dreamed! Realising Your infinite and unconditional love is for each one of us, no matter how small and insignificant our present existence may appear to us, our world and all worlds, my heart flows over and my soul cannot help singing to You, my Saviour God: ‘How great You are. how wonderful and magnificent!’ 

‘I will praise Thee, because of the wonders which Thou hast done. Marvellous are Thy works and that my soul knows right well.’ Psalm 139:14

White Eagle Calendar September 2012: ‘Look always for the spirit behind or within the form. Realise it in the air you breathe and the water you drink and bathe in. See it in the sky, in the winds and the air. See it in the fire – see the little fire spirits. Sense it in the beauty of the plants, flowers and fruits. This creates harmony in yourselves and beauty in your lives, for you will have realms revealed to you that you did not know or dream of before.’

Incidentally, the fact that our solar system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo seems to me of particular interest for our world and the healing work we are all involved in. At the beginning of the Age of Aquarius and  bearing in mind that Virgo is the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac, our whole world is currently taking part in a learning and healing experience of truly Cosmic proportions. All the help in the Universe is waiting to be called upon by us for each doing their own share of bringing our new and peaceful world into being.  God and the Angels will safely guide and protect us and our world through any inner and outer cleansing and healing process that may be required. Praise and thanks be to them that the time for this has come, at long last. And as ever, astrology provides with an instrument for a better understanding of what is happening to us and our world. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Building The New Jerusalem’ 
[*=center]‘Do Astrology And Numerology Have Any Power Of Their Own?’  
 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘Beautiful World’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Prayer For Healing And Peace*
​ 
Great White Spirit, Mother/Father of all life, and You, O Christ and the Angels around Your throne, we ask you to guide and protect us, today and always. Show each one of us how we can do our share of blessing and healing each other, our world and everything that is in it, including every aspect of our own being. Through a renewed understanding and wise application of Your infinite power, wisdom and love may all worlds and beings in the whole of Your Creation find rest, peace and healing.

May Your will be our will and may the blessing and healing power of Your sacred words and prayers be ours and flow through us into the consciousness of every individual human soul, on this and the other side of the veil of consciousness, the soul of our race and our world and from there into the soul of the whole of Creation. May the Divine spark in every heart and soul come alive, so that Your loving Spirit is reborn in our world. May Your prayers and ours join forces and harmoniously work together, so that our world once again finds peace the way it did in other golden ages of the past. 

Please guide and protect each one of us and help us to find our way back home into the recognition that love is the law of life, Your true nature and ours. May all of us learn to love wisely, the way You love us. From love we have come and through the gift of love we are now returning into the oneness with You and all life. All your powers are also in us. Teach us the glorious lesson of using them wisely, with love and respect for the highest good of all in this world and all other worlds, now and forever. As Your children, we ask these things from You in the name of love, Your name and also ours. Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Growing Up*

The essence of what I have to say is that
Little by little, every human spirit and soul has to
Grow up and wean itself.
From an embryo who draws its nourishment 
From its mother’s blood,
We grow into an infant who drinks her milk.
All along we are searchers of wisdom and truth,
Treasure-seekers and hunters of invisible gains.

Imagine how a conversation with an embryo would go.
You might start with something like: 
‘The world outside your womb is vast and intricate.
There are wheat fields, mountain passes
And orchards in bloom.
At night you can see millions of galaxies
And in the Sun’s light maybe watch 
Friends dancing at a wedding.’

If you asked the embryo: ‘Would you prefer
To stay here, cooped up in the dark, 
With your eyes closed?’
At that stage of its development 
The earthly self to be would probably reply:
‘I only know what I am experiencing now.
When you talk of another world,
You sound as if you were hallucinating.’

From Rumi’s ‘Mathnawi’
13[SUP]th[/SUP] Century Persian Muslim poet, jurist, theologian and Sufi mystic.
In his writings he described everything in Heaven and Earth.
Adapted by Aquarius
​ 
Each time the door of our true home closes behind us and we are reborn into another lifetime on the Earth plane, in the embryo phase of our human existence all we know is our present lifestate. Of necessity that happens to all of us during our first lifetimes in physicality. And this is the way young and experienced souls in our midst are perceiving their existence. The Divine spark in them is still slumbering and has not yet had a chance to come alive, for the simple reason that their time for it has not yet come because they have not yet experienced and learned enough of life in physicality. 

We are love. From love we come and to love we return. We are on the Earth plane to explore and become familiar with everything that is not love, like hatred and greed, violence and crime, sickness and death. Everything that causes suffering for us and our world. Through this our own soul, the soul of humankind, of our whole world and of the whole of Creation gets to know these characteristics, so that in due course they can be worked on and overcome. Through this process we constantly grow in wisdom and understanding. The consciousness of our race and our own expands until the moment has come for rediscovering who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to. 

We then find out that it is better for us and more enjoyable by far to go in pursuit of that which is wholesome and good, beautiful and right, because they are the only things that make us feel that we are true to our real nature. And this heralds that, at least for us, a vast evolutionary circle has closed and one particular chapter of our development is complete. We are ready for moving on to lessons of a higher nature. This applies as much to each one of us individually as it does collectively to our race and world.


From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past – Part A*

*Letting Go Of Fear And Pain*
​ 
The mystics of all ages have puzzled over the mystery of God. Did it ever occur to them that we ourselves are the greatest mystery of all? Well then, who and what are we truly? Every human soul is a spark of the Divine and our true parents are the Great Father/Mother of all life. Their only born Son/Daughter, through whom all life is given, is the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and star of all stars, the Great Sun beyond and behind the Sun of our solar system. Each one of us is special and unique, a tiny particle of an immense whole, and the only one of its kind in the whole of Creation. 

The potential of every human soul is unlimited, but before we can seriously begin to dream about fulfilling any of it, we first have to deal with the two main themes of our earthly existence: fear and pain. As there is so much of both in everybody, the need for overcoming our fears and healing our pain, so that our soul can find rest, peace and healing is great. Any distress our souls suffer manifests itself through pain and discomfort in our physical bodies. And whenever fear and pain are threatening to overpower you, the way they certainly frequently do with me, to my mind there is only one way of dealing with them constructively and that is by asking God and the healing Angels for their help. When you do, listen for their responses from within the very core of your being through the world of your feelings, your intuition.

The list of the fears all of us have to become familiar with is a long one. It begins with the fear of life and ends with the fear of death, with a rich variety of types, shades and degrees of fear in between. In the course of learning to pay attention to what rises from within, it often seems as if a sheer endless assortment of fears were constantly trying to pop to the surface of our conscious awareness. But even when they do and are staring us in the face, they are not meant to frighten us some more. They are relics and excess luggage from the past. All they want from us is to let us know: ‘I am a shadow and a skeleton of past realities. You no longer have any need for me. Release me – dissolve me –  heal me and let me go.’ 

The great wisdom of the Divine has provided that we should only be afraid of something for as long as we fail to understand it. Making an effort to understand the issue concerned shows that we are dealing with it. That’s why it is better by far to get to know our fears, to face and explore them, instead of running away from them. During this process, our apprehension gradually decreases, until hopefully every last shred of this particular fear has gone from us for good. If that still sounds like a Utopian idea to you, I assure you that it is well worthwhile to give it a try. Having experienced it first hand, I have every reason to  believe with my whole being that with the help and the Will of God:



All things are possible.
All conditions can be healed.
Even our worst fears can be overcome.
Our fiercest enemy is our own small frightened earthly self. It too can and indeed has to be conquered by us. 
 
This is a subjugation that like no other one demands an extra rich measure of love, forgiveness, tolerance and compassion for our lower earthly self. For as long as human souls remain ignorant of their own true nature they cannot really help to create ever more difficult and traumatic relationships and the ensuing negative Karma. Both of these aspects accompany us through one lifetime after another. This continues until we reach the great turning point on the evolutionary spiral of life when at last we become aware of the true purpose of our earthly sojourns. We become familiar with the workings of the Universal laws and how they manifest themselves everywhere, including our own lives. 

To me, the freedom of the Aquarian Age most of all means a world where fear and pain no longer exist. I have always been a very fearful person and having to endure my share of pain, that is the world of my dreams. Hand in hand with God and Angels,  it is up to each one of us to do our share of bringing it into being. Aquarius is an Air sign and we have entered into an age of knowledge. Knowledge is power and the time has come for letting go of all our fears and healing every pain. Both were caused by our own ignorance and we are here to learn how to attend to them in perfect and natural ways through the power of understanding of what lies behind them. Knowledge provides us with the instrument for freeing ourselves from anything that is bothering us. 

Knowing who and what we are, where we have come from and where we are going to helps us to shed our fear of life and also of death. And being aware of the Cosmic laws and endeavouring to conduct our lives in accordance with them, enables us to get back into harmony with the stream of consciousness of all life. Our knowledge supplies us with the freedom to act in keeping with our real nature. That enables us to create nothing but good in our lives. Giving of our best in all our encounters is easy when one knows that in due course nothing but the best is sure to return, for that is the law. For those who are aware of the purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence, there is no longer any need to continue struggling against an unknown and at times seemingly evil fate and destiny. That, to me, makes all the difference in the world – that alone is true freedom!

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Fear Of Annihilation*
​ 
There is no doubt in my mind that by far humankind’s worst fear is that of annihilation and non-existence, of being snuffed out like a candle when we are  going from this world and leaving our physical bodies behind. In the early stages of our earthly education, as young and inexperienced souls, we have no choice but to believe the teachings of the religions, specifically created for this purpose, to convince us with the greatest air of authority that life is a one-off thing. As a result we go forward nurturing the belief in our bosom that we can please ourselves, do what we like and get away with just about anything, if need be murder – in some cases quite literally. 

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet through our head or a cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or snuff us out like a candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming, massacring and taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who treats us badly. Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy and sacred, possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply gets in the way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like them. We may even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our behaviour or go straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment of physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical body behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented to us in previous ages. 

Let us not blame the religions that taught false beliefs like this one. They too were necessary so that we should get to know the lower and lowest characteristics of our earthly nature. Poor humankind! In our ignorance of the things that truly matter in life, like the knowledge of our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our Creator’s laws, as young souls we march through life and accumulate ever more negative Karma, blissfully unaware that the bill will eventually be presented to us for every one of our misdeeds. 

Ignorance of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect anyone against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the bitter fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has been caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us, at some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each time we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned into the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of judgement. To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we were taught by the churches we left behind. 

In our other world we stand, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, before ourselves and take a good look at everything that happened in the lifetime we just left behind and in others before it, if this one is not our first encounter with Earth life. Suddenly we understand why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You Like It’:

This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.​ 
To help us gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and so that we should get at least an inkling of the complexities that are hidden behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine wisdom and truth has been presented to humankind in many and varied forms. It has constantly flown through and worked  with all manner of channels. Shakespeare was one of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I do how long it sometimes takes until the meaning of some of the wisdom that was given to our world in this manner actually comes clear? 

How much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what the concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help wondering  what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is going to be at least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our relationship with the Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, our perception of it depends on the relationship we have thus far been able to establish with this part of ourselves. The task of every soul on the Earth plane is to search for their own philosophy of life that is based on their understanding of the meaning and purpose of their own being and that of all life. To my mind, this can only be found by making an effort at peering behind the curtains of Earth life and into its spiritual background, especially through its most profound experiences of birth and death.

A great abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions to this day exists in our world.  The spiritual knowledge that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and collective consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our consciousness of these things. This process will continue until every last shred of them has gone for good. The general awareness of humankind’s true nature and destiny is increasing all the time. Ever more of us are becoming aware that the purpose of all existence in matter is evolution and that the essence of our being is spirit and soul. Because they are immortal and cannot die, there is no death, only transformation into other states of life. With this knowledge, even the fear of death, the worst one of all, is saying goodbye to our world.

*Nothing To Fear*
What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence, but practising it happily and safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There is no death for us, merely transformations
From life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘There Is No Death’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness*
​ 
Embedded in its deepest innermost memories our soul carries a wound that nothing can heal but the reunion with our Creator. Our soul longs and yearns for its true home, which is often misunderstood by our earthly self as simple homesickness. There is a fear that can only be dissolved, a thirst that cannot be quenched and a hunger that is impossible to satisfy with anything available on the Earth plane. We dream of ideal parents who make us feel welcome, loved and safe, but can never find them in our earthly parents. Through lifetime after lifetime we search for the ideal lover and fail to meet him or her, someone who understands us and our needs and responds to them without having to be asked, a wise one who knows the way of all things and is strong and powerful enough to keep us safe and shields us against all adversaries. All these roles can only be played by one and that is our very own Highest or God Self. 

We may feel that somehow there is a gaping hole in us that cannot be filled by material things. The more we try to cram them into this void, the more dissatisfied, unhappy and depressed we become, as many are experiencing at present. At the time of updating these chapters we had just entered the year 2015, a year of Saturn. 2 + 0 + 1+ 5 = 8 = Saturn. This is an indication that this year is one for contracting rather than expanding our worldly affairs and taking responsibility, and an excellent year for taking charge of all parts of our being and practising self-discipline. At the beginning of January that’s precisely what many are showing signs of doing. Freely and willingly they are thus responding to the influence of the Cosmic energies and bringing our world more into line and harmony with it.  

I had been wondering how this would express itself, so can you imagine how delighted I was to listen to a phone-in on BBC Radio 4 Woman’s Hour the other day and heard people speaking about how sick and tired they are getting of the bandwagon of materialism, with its insatiable demands and its thoughtless, irresponsible and destructive behaviour towards our planet. When I mentioned this to some of my friends, they told me that ever more of us are coming to this conclusion and refuse to continue to take part in the dance around the golden calf. Interestingly, Tesco, the largest supermarket chain in the United Kingdom, has announced the closure of fort-three of its stores and Morrison, the fourth largest, are closing ten of theirs. I see this as a very positive sign of our times. It shows that ever more of us are at last coming to their senses and are buying less, because for those involved the lesson of overconsumption and ‘shop until you drop’ has run its course and is coming to its natural end. 

All of us reach a stage in our development when we begin to crave for a world that is at peace, where people live together harmoniously and are happily sharing the planets abundance with all its lifeforms. There is plenty for everybody because we all take only that which we need and leave the rest for those who come behind. Eventually, there comes a lifetime when our warring days are over and our waking and sleeping dreams are of a peaceful world like the one we left behind, a long, long time ago. Throughout every one of our lifetimes on the Earth our soul has been weeping about the greatest pain that was ever inflicted upon it, which was caused by a false belief, but a conviction nonetheless, that we have been separated from God. Unfortunately, the only way of communicating our soul has with us, its earthly counterpart, is through the cells of our physical bodies. Each time we feel a pain in one of its parts, our soul is trying to tell us that something in our lives has gone awry and in need of our attention. 

In the course of many lifetimes the earthly self and its soul do not talk the same language and therefore suffer from communication problems. Because of this the soul has no means of telling us that every pain that is experienced in our physical bodies is one of its signals. As a result, whenever the soul knocks on the inner door of our consciousness, the earthly self cannot help failing to respond in the manner desired by its soul. The soul has to continue to send us its signals in vain, hoping that its earthly self awakens to its demands and responds to them by seeking healing for its pains, in preference to suppressing them with chemicals. Until this happens, the lower self can do nothing except suffer, without ever finding our why it is hurting so much.

In spite of the fact that the initial soul pain was caused by an illusion, the deep inner wound it has left behind in all of us takes a lot of healing. I believe that it is because of this pain why each time someone goes from us in the material world, something that is sure to have taken place on a great many occasions and throughout numerous lifetimes, when parting from yet another of our loved ones, the soul’s wound of separateness stirs within and brings the pain of parting alive once more. Our task as healers is to play the role of our Highest Self and make it clear to our small earthly self, as well as our soul, that no power between Heaven and Earth will ever be able to keep us apart from our Creator. 

‘I am the resurrection, I am the way, the truth and the light,’ that’s what each one of us is in truth, and all our healing efforts renew the inner connection with our Creator and re-awakens the awareness in us that we are eternal and immortal beings, who will never die. As our earthly self begins to grasp this concept, the illusion of separateness dissolves, our deepest innermost wound heals and we slowly but surely begin to feel our oneness with all life once more.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Why Is Earth Life Necessary?*
​ 
When one takes a good look at our world, one cannot help asking oneself occasionally: ‘Is life on the Earth really necessary and if so, why does it sometimes have to be so hard and cruel, tough and demanding? Who would we be to doubt and argue with our Creator’s wisdom? Yet, we are not only allowed to ask searching and awkward questions, we are meant to do just that. If we wish to find truth, the more we query things the better. After all, we are in this life to re-discover to rediscover our true nature as a child of God, a spark of the Divine and a young God in the making, and that therefore the characteristics, energies and powers that are in God are also in us.  It is only when one has become aware that this is so that one can begin to make a conscious effort at learning to use these things wisely. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, the illusion of life in physicality was necessary. It was an instrument for helping us to become aware of the fact that, although each one of us is a spark of the Divine and a child of God, and therefore a highly gifted and creative being, all of us are also individuals. That is why, when we as a race had reached a certain stage in our development, the infinite wisdom of our Father/Mother Creator decreed that the time had come for us to begin to realise that each one of us is a unique and precious, and also a separate and individual being. In our state as pure spirit we could see the sense of this. And so we accepted that the illusion of Earth life should be created and that – for as long as that existence would be required – our small earthly self would get ever more lost in the belief that we are separate from our Creator and at loggerheads with It. 

It was therefore decided by the hierarchy of the Angels, who is as much part of the Great Mother’s love and wisdom as the Father’s power, that there was no better way of  helping us to realise and develop our sense of individuality than the creation of an existence in physicality. Everybody wandering around in their own physical body as their vehicle through the lifetimes that would be required absorb this lesson, would be sufficient to create the impression and illusion of separateness. Like all great ideas, the principle of this plan is simplicity itself. The Universal laws ensure that it works itself out to perfection and that balance is constantly being restored. 

To familiarise us with the duality of our nature, a small earthly self is required to act out the characteristics of its true nature and polar opposite, the Highest or God Self.  These two had to go their separate ways and move in opposite directions, but only for as many lifetimes as this lesson is going to take. Experiencing love and hate, war and peace gradually teaches us the difference between good and evil. Evil invariably brings pain and suffering into our lives, while being a kind and loving person who thinks good thoughts and does good things draws ever more pleasant and agreeable things into our lives, as a reward. After some time the earthly selves notice that this is happening and begin to strive to do their share of manifesting good in preference to evil on the Earth plane.

Every spark of the Divine has masculine and feminine characteristics that are identical to those of its parents. For this phase of our development the two work together as a masculine logical and analysing thinking aspect that has a soft and sensitive feminine counterpart and partner, the soul. This is how Earth life came into being and throughout all lifetimes we spend on the Earth we are helping our planet with its own evolution. At the very beginning of this journey of discovery we were given the promise that eventually all parts of our being would be reunited and healed together into one again. 

No spirit and soul will ever be forced to return to life on the Earth. At the moment of physical death when we leave behind our earthly identity and our physical body and return to our true home, the world of spirit, we once more become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul who has gone home. This is where all human souls go, for the simple reason that there is nowhere else for us to go. Having arrived in the world of light, we remember God’s plan for humankind and our role and place in it. If  we wish to make any progress on our evolutionary journey, there is nothing for it but to apply for another lifetime in physicality. This is the only way we shall eventually be released from the duty of participating in Earth life with all its joys and miseries. 

Only when our behaviour proves to those in charge of us that we have evolved into one hundred percent reliable, trustworthy and true sons/daughters of God, shall we be allowed to proceed with the exploration of the higher and eventually highest levels of life. All of us are specially gifted in some way and throughout the ages, in  the long course of our evolutionary pathway up to now, God and the Angels have been providing each one of us with all the assistance we require to become aware of our individuality and to help us develop our talents to their highest potential. This will forever continue. And as soon as the plan for our personal development on the Earth has been fulfilled, the voyage home into the awareness of our oneness with God and all life begins. The false belief of separateness is shed along the way and the deep inner wound closes and heals the more we consciously enter into the radiance of the light from the Highest Star and the brightest light of Creation that radiates through the light of the Sun in the sky above us. 

This light is part of the illusion of Earth life. What we see is a radiance from the Sun of all Suns that provides the Sun of our solar system with a spiritual illumination that is comparable to the aura of our physical bodies. What we receive on the Earth and perceive as heat and light is a reflection of the Christ light, who is the Spirit of the Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Its reflection shines onto us and our world through our physical Sun. The Universal Christ is the light that gives life to all and illumines it in all its forms. This is more than a mere inner God consciousness. Its radiance is the Light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns and the ultimate power of Creation that brings everything into being and sustains it.

For evolutionary reasons and in keeping with the great plan of life, the Heavenly and earthly parts of God’s Creation had to go their separate ways in the beginning. In the end they are reunited, blessed and healed together again by the warmth and love of the Great Light. This can only happen when the small earthly self is ready to freely surrender its whole being unto its Highest or God Self, to ask for Its protection and guidance and then to willingly follow whatever it receives this way without hesitation. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Purpose Of Individuality’ 
[*=center]‘The Lark’s Message’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Voice Of The Great Mother’s Wisdom Speaks*

*Part One*

*Peace Of Mind*

It seems like thousands of years
I’ve been stumbling through each day,
Without a hand to hold
And nothing to light my way.

In sorrow I have walked,
With fear never far behind,
No matter what I tried,
I found no peace of mind.

In our world of chaos and strife
I searched for quiet places,
Where my soul would find healing
And for leaving behind my pain.

In the silence of mountains
I searched for God,
But all I found in sunlit days
And star-studded nights
Were paths the Angels trod.

I found no peace anywhere,
Still feel like an empty shell.
Can’t help asking myself:
Do Angels alone walk the Heavens,
Leaving freaks like me condemned
To forever being lost in Earth life’s hell?
​ 
Shortly after pouring my pain and frustration into this poem, the Great Mother came to me in dreamtime. She was wearing a gown of sky-blue and looked like my earthly mother, who departed from this plane of life many years ago. Aware that our spirit guides talk to us in symbolisms, I knew it was the Great Mother’s wisdom who had come to visit me. This is what she said: ‘My beloved child, you climbed many mountains in search of God, but God is in everything and the aspect of the Divine you are looking for cannot be found in the world around you. The only way of finding is by climbing your inner mountains that consist of rising above the desires of your small earthly self and its fears. Inside your own heart is the only place in the whole of Creation where redemption, salvation and peace can be found by all human souls. 

‘Dearest, you alone are responsible for yourself and your life. Everything that has ever been in it was created by you in other lifetimes when you were getting to know yourself. First the characteristics of your lower nature have to be explored by each one of you. Refusing to accept the responsibility for the pain you caused others during those lifetimes and playing the drama queen or king in this one is not going to get you anywhere. For as long as you remain stuck in the false belief that you are some kind of a freak or aberration of human nature, when in truth there are no such things, the evolutionary progress that is potentially is at a halt. 

‘Everything that exists on the Earth plane is there for a specific reason and serves a wise higher purpose, namely to provide certain lessons for one or two, sometimes many or maybe even all of you. On your planet there are only children of the Great Father and Me. All of them are attending the school of earthly life. The plan of life for humankind provides that none of you should ever be alone, unassisted and unsupervised. In all your experimentations and explorations you will only ever be allowed to go so far and no further. Without this your race in its unevolved state and unaware that all of you are responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, would be far too dangerous for the rest of Creation. Although in your present state you cannot see the wise ones in charge of you who are watching over every step of each one of you, rest assured that they are there nonetheless. 

‘Individually and collectively, each time you are reaching one of the boundaries set by the plan, you are running into obstacles that feel like a brick wall. Quite rightly this is recognised even by less experienced souls as having been caused by something that is beyond humankind’s control, known as force majeure. This is how, with the passing of time, you will find out that you will not be allowed to maltreat other planets the way you have done and are doing to this day with your home planet. 

‘Because the inhabitants of other planets are invisible to earthly eyes, humankind assumes that there are none. You could not be more mistaken. Visiting these beings and their planets will have to wait until you have matured into spiritual adulthood and are capable of coming as friends and guests. Worlds of many different kinds are waiting to be explored by you, not merely the planets of your own solar system but others in far distant galaxies. In due course you will be visiting planets that Earth’s people have not yet heard of. 

‘As you can see, humankind has much to look forward to. Physical bodies will not be needed for your interstellar travelling and exchanges, neither will clumsy spaceships and shuttles. Once Earth’s transformation is complete, the physical bodies that have been serving you so well as vehicles for getting around on the Earth in the course of many lifetimes will no longer be required. You will permanently be living in the body you are presently wearing like a garment underneath the outer shell of your physical body. This body consists of a finer and lighter substance known as ether that vibrates at a much higher frequency than the cells and atoms of the body you inhabit now. 

‘Interpenetrating all physical elements of the Earth are finer ones that cannot be perceived by ordinary human senses in earthly life, only by those who have developed what is known in your world as the sixth or psychic sense or intuition. Earth life has four elements, Earth and Water, Fire and Air. The element Air contains an ether that is finer than the air you breathe, which can be registered. This is impossible with the finer ether. Something similar applies to the other elements Earth, Water and Fire. Behind the physical substance of everything that exists in earthly life is a finer material and from the ether in the Air element the nature spirits are created. Theirs is the etheric world and that is where they are at work. 

‘Every one of you has the right to take part in earthly life and is provided with its own curriculum that has been specifically designed for your particular evolutionary requirements. Each minor plan is drawn up by your Highest or God Self and the wise ones in charge of your development. Because they love you and know the way, they are constantly trying to help you move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. This process spans many earthly lifetimes in the course of which your higher and lower self, the two aspects of your nature, are slowly but surely drawing closer together. They eventually heal together into one and the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth is taking place.
​ From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Voice Of The Great Mother’s Wisdom Speaks*

*Part Two*

*Developing The Human Christ Nature*
​ 
‘Through developing the highest aspect of your being, your Christ nature, each one of you in its own right is entitled to find redemption and salvation from the cruel and destructive demands of their lower earthly nature. That alone can bring the healing and peace, love and happiness all of you are dreaming of and are spending time on the Earth plane to seek. Nobody is exempt from the duty of developing this part of themselves. But this cannot happen until you stop searching on the outer level of life for someone to save and redeem you, especially Jesus.

‘The story of the Master’s life is but a legend. He is a symbol and the archetypal representation of everyone’s own higher nature. As a being that walked the Earth he could never have existed for the simple reason that the great plan of life decrees that there should only ever be one saviour and redeemer, namely everyone’s own Christ nature. This part of you has been waiting to come alive for long enough. Stop hesitating and procrastinating. The time is now for taking responsibility, looking within and bringing forth the best that is within you, for that is your Christ nature. It alone can act as your healer, saviour and redeemer. There is no-one who can do this work for you.

 ‘Take charge of every aspect of your nature and set yourself free by accepting that everything in your life was created by you. You are its creator and therefore the only one who can redeem it. The suffering you have endured for such a long time is your redemption. It has taught what it feels like when the cruelties you once inflicted upon others returned to you earlier in your present lifetime. Enduring what this brought to you has been your redemption. With this the time for you has come to start forgiving those who sinned against you and also to forgive yourself for setting the wheels of fate in motion.

‘That’s probably the most difficult task you ever had to carry out. Whenever you weaken in your determination to forgive, remind yourself of Mahatma Gandhi’s words: ‘The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong.’ Forgiving is the only thing that can free humankind’s vibrations from the downwards drag of the lower self’s desires for revenge and retribution. Until the energies you emit have been purified sufficiently, you will be unable to take part in lessons of a more elevated nature for the unfoldment of the higher aspects of your nature. Whenever you are stuck with anything, ask the Angels to show you the way. They are not allowed to do the work for you or interfere with your pathway through life, but they are always ready and willing to stand by anyone to grant the gift of their strength and courage. All you have to do is ask.

‘When you have healed yourself, you will be ready to share the light – the knowledge you have gained from your learning – with those who are still struggling the way you once did. It is through their own healing that wounded ones eventually transform themselves into healers and teachers, saviours and redeemers not only of themselves but of everybody. The spiritual development of each one of you is an essential part of your planet’s spiritualisation. When one of you is healing, your whole world is healing with you. Sharing your learning with those around you helps them to do the same for themselves and that’s how eventually each one of you turns into a saviour and redeemer of your whole world.

‘The Great Father is My counterpart whose thoughts can never go astray and because you are part of Him and Me, you can never get lost in the vastness of space and time either. Each human life comes into being as the result of a Divine thought and can be likened to a pebble that has been dropped into a still pool of water. Every one of your thoughts, words and actions bears the imprint of your own unique vibration that creates a ripple and the Universal law of cause and effect ensures that in the fullness of time each ripple returns to you, in one form or another.

‘All of you are part of the whole that is known in your world as God or the Universe. The earthly part of your being is limited and finite in time and space. It experiences itself through the world of your thoughts and feelings as something that is separate from the rest of humankind and all life. But this is merely part of the illusion of Earth life which was created to help you become aware that each one of you is an individual being. It is a false belief that for a long time keeps your spirit and soul imprisoned and tied to your earthly self’s responses to the will and wishes of your lower nature.

‘In that limited state of existence your ability to love is still restricted to those around you, but you are meant to expand your mental/spiritual horizons whilst walking the Earth. You need to free yourself of the yoke of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that abound there and which you too have been carrying around with you for far too long. Becoming aware that on the inner level all life is one awakens in you the desire to embrace with love and compassion all living creatures, the whole of your world and the rest of Creation.

‘The things I am telling you here are providing you with the key for unlocking the door of your inner prison. It’s entirely up to you whether you use it or not, but whatever you decide to do, know that you will always be loved beyond measure.’

As the dot on the ‘i’ of the above, the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] July 2016 Monday Thought from the White Eagle Group of spirit guides landed in my inbox just when I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my jottings. The following is the essence of its message: ‘Although for a long time during your earthly lifetimes it feels as if you were wandering in the wilderness, God never leaves you. The Universal Christ is the only born Son of the Great Father/Mother of all life. And the wisdom and truth of the Great Mother is the light that shines for each one of you by night and by day, always has done and forever will do. It illuminates your world as much today as it did in the days of ancient Egyptian mythology with the Isis and Osiris legend. Osiris represents the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the power and will of God the Father. Isis is His counterpart, the Goddess and Mother, the eternal fountain of wisdom truth. The light of the Christ Star radiates both these aspects into each one of you and your world.

‘The Christ Spirit says to you, now as it has ever done: ‘You are God and I am God. If you want to see God, look into the mirror. I am part of you and you are part of Me. I am the living God, the truth and the love within you. My coming alive in your heart resurrects your conscious awareness of the fact that you are an immortal and eternal being.’

Inspired by and dedicated to
Julia Firemajic WF
With love and light,
Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Walking Away From Drama’ 
[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
[*=center]‘The Art Of Forgiveness’ 
[*=center]‘The Law Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘Mercy’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Transmutation Of Karma*
​ 
The essence of White Eagle ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the Gentle Brother’: ‘It is so easy to judge the actions of others, but endeavour to refrain from judgment. Because of your oneness on the inner level, whenever you are condemning others you are in truth doing it to yourself. Strive to be tolerant and let flow from your heart the gentle spirit of the master soul the Jesus legend portrayed. Jesus is a symbolism for the archetypal Christ, your own Christ nature, a master soul who in women and men alike can only be made whole and perfect through everyone’s own efforts. 

‘The story how a highly evolved and perfected soul would behave in earthly life when it incarnates there is a demonstration of what can be attained when you simply follow the example of the gentle and loving ways of Jesus, one of the many symbols of the Universal Christ.

‘Forgive, dear children of the Earth, forgive. Whatever is in your heart, whichever way you may feel towards anyone, possibly with justification according to the standards of earthly life, pray to forgive, just like the Jesus legend teaches in the Lord’s Prayer: ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us.’ Know that in forgiving others you are releasing yourself. So long as you sit in judgment over others and refuse to forgive, the Universal laws will bring the same back to you, as all life is ruled by these laws which say: ‘As you give, so you receive.’ Therefore, as soon as you feel forgiveness that comes from your heart and soul, you are releasing each other from the bondage of your joint Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you learn to think and act with love from the spiritual aspect of your own nature. The Jesus story points the way. All of you are on the Earth plane to learn how to live like a true Master who is all compassion and kindness, gentleness and love. The legend tells us that Jesus looked into the soul of his friends, of all who drew close to him and saw their suffering, more than merely that of the presence. He could see their whole evolutionary pathway, their Karma and what made them behave the way they did. The tale of the Master shows you how to react to people and life in general with compassion and forgiveness.

‘This is often difficult, but as soon as forgiveness enters the human heart, the spirit and soul that for a very long time has been in bondage and stretched upon the cross of suffering is released and set free. So, look into people’s hearts, love them and forgive.’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Risks*

‘If you win, you will be happy.
If you lose, you will be wise.’
Anon.

To the small earthly self life frequently is 
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent the changes
The Universe has in store for us, 
So that we may learn and grow 
From as many and varied experiences as possible. 
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way 
The earthly self will ever discover its own true nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose transforms itself. 
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking 
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs 
That create the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places. 

It is true that that life can be a risky thing when 
Laughing sometimes carries the risk of appearing foolish,
Weeping may come across as sentimentality,
Reaching out for others to become involved with them
And exposing one’s feelings could reveal too much of our true self. 
Hoping means risking despair.
Trying means risking failure. 
Living brings the risk of dying.

So what? 
Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that in this way they can avoid
The suffering and sorrows of this world are mistaken,
As these things are a necessary part of human growth and evolution.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for
Learning, changing, growing, loving and living.

Souls who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By their false beliefs, rigid opinions and prejudices
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have and that is
The spiritual freedom to think and believe what our inner Self tells us is true,
And having the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we have come from love and that love alone can show us the way 
Home into what we always have been and forever will remain: 
Spirit and soul.

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of loving all life the way our Creator loves us, 
Unconditionally and wisely, 
Can truly be free.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Come To The Edge

*




​
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came . . .
He pushed them . . .
And they flew.

Guillaume Apollinaire 1880 – 1918
French poet, playwright, short story writer, novelist and art critic

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It’s too high!

Come to the edge!
And they came.
And we pushed.
And they flew.

Christopher Logue 1926 – 2011
English poet associated with the British Poetry Revival

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Light Up Our World
*
Healers are beacons of light,
As still flames they hold our world in peace and light,
Lifting it into the heartmind of God.
Be that light.

Each time we pray for someone, 
We light a candle within
And project our loving thoughts 
Into the Universe.

We thus create seeds of light
That touch down somewhere and germinate.
These seeds have grown in our heart,
Our very own centre of light.

With every prayer and loving thought
That is sent anywhere
Our light grows more powerful,
Until eventually we have evolved into
A blazing Star in its own right.

*Affirmation
*Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am filling
Every cell and atom of our world with golden healing light.
In perfect and natural ways it restores, regenerates and heals 
Everything that is in need of it,
Including all parts of my whole being. 
Miracle now follows miracle 
And wonderful happenings shall never cease. 
​ 
We are told in the Jesus legend St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in me, those works which I have done he will also do, and he will do greater works than these, because I am going to the presence of my Father.’ These words reveal to us how every one of us eventually has to do their share of healing our whole world. This process has been taking place for quite some time by now and that is the greatest miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth plane. When we behave in increasingly peaceful ways and make an effort to think kind and loving thoughts only, we are making a valuable contribution towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being. 

With the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions can and will be removed. In the course of our long evolution huge amounts of these things have accumulated in the consciousness of our race and our world. The best news of all is that through the spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way ever more powerfully, more and more of them are dissolving. And should anyone ask you: ‘By whom shall humankind’s most treasured and ancient dream of a harmonious and peaceful world be brought about?’ tell them: ‘By none other than the likes of you and me.’

The essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me through the Lodge in the year 2007: ‘In every one of your thoughts, words and actions do your share of blessing and healing our world by prayerfully striking the heavenly chord of love. Whenever you do this, you will be able to sense the closeness of the Angels and Master, friends and helpers in the world of light, who are working with you. All healers are known to them and under God’s command you are being used as channels of healing. This means that the white ether, God’s white magic, is flowing through you and you are acting as one of God’s instruments. Always be true to your real nature and the I AM, the Christ Spirit or living God within you. Whenever you sound the true note of your spirit and soul, pure spirit rays and vibrations are released from your loving heart.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Letting Our Inner Light Shine*
​ 
Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind. 

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest flows into the consciousness of our race and world. The Spirit of the Universal Christ is waiting to come alive within everyone of us, so it can guide us intuitively to show the way through right thoughts, words and actions. Just like the Master of the Jesus legend, on our own we are nothing and can do nothing. If we can resist the temptation to use what comes to us for self-glorification and prefer to celebrate and glorify God’s infinite power, wisdom and love, we can evolve into an increasingly powerful force in the blessing and healing of our world.

This applies especially to souls who in this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of bringing our peaceful new world into being. Let’s spare a loving thought for the leaders of our world and the special tests and trials they constantly have to face, to help the wise ones in charge of us to establish what degree of spiritual maturity each one has reached. How many of them are as yet capable of serving the Highest rather than putting their own selfish interests first?

The essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’ confirms this: ‘The Creation legend of the Abrahamic religions tells you that God breathed into Adam the breath of life. Our Creator breathes the same into you when you hold the thought of humankind’s perfect spirit life in your mind and heart. Like the Master of the Jesus legend you will then be able to say: ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the Father and the Father is in me.’ 

‘Hold fast to this realisation of the life and light within you. Let your inner light shine so that it can manifest itself in your world. Each one of you as an individual is of the greatest importance, because when the perfect expression of God flows through you it influences countless lives. Every human soul is so important because it is potentially a reflector of God’s light and life that at some stage of its development can be used as yet another channel for bringing God’s glory to the Earth and establishing God’s kingdom there.’

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am music waiting to be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice of Life singing through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of creation. I speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to exclaim the glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s plan for me. I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I expand without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open my heart and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life intends for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of which I speak and see.’_ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross
*​ Music as an art form can be likened to beautiful architecture. Its vibrations produce colours that are more exquisite than those known on the Earth plane. It is a most effective tool for rituals because it creates an avenue and a channel through which the spiritual forces of the Highest can easily flow into humankind. Music is the first stimulant for the Divine spark that for a long time has to remain asleep in all human hearts. It aids us with finding the necessary balance between the mental aspect of human nature and the heart centre. The Angels and Masters are the ones who provide the composers of our world with the inspiration that enables them to translate the music of the spheres into something that speaks to and can be understood by us earthlings. 

Aquarius, the fixed Air sign, is of the head. Its polar opposite is Leo, the fixed Fire sign that rules the heart. To make us fit for the new age, these two parts need to be balanced. Our spirit guides and helpers are making their contribution to getting us ready for the new age by providing us with ever more advanced spiritual wisdom and knowledge that assists us with the development of our Christ nature, so that we can do our share of establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth. This means taking great care to construct nothing but that which represents our Creator’s will and wishes and is in keeping with the Universal laws. Using our throat centre wisely, guarding our tongues and handling the power of speech with discretion are now of the greatest importance.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
 
Extract from ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Thoughts Are Wings

*_*




*_​Thoughts are wings that carry us
In a way most marvellous,
Backwards into memory’s maze
And forwards into unborn days.

The mind can travel fast and far,
Reaching out to touch a star,
Breaking free from time and space,
Soaring beyond all common place.
Our spirit from the cage of mundane things
Can make its escape.
For thoughts are wings.

Patience Strong

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World*
​ 
The essence of an extract from ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative force of all life. You are on the Earth to learn how to use your thoughts for good purposes only, for within you all is the Divine creative principle that has the power to create the right kind of vibrations and control every cell and atom of matter. We tell you this to help you recognise the Divine urge within you that wants to create a life that is free and holy, happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This is a life in which you are rendering service to your whole world and never lose sight of the land of light, your true home.

‘If you would like your world to become a more beautiful and peaceful place, you have to start creating it for yourself at this very instant in your mind. Hold the thought of the world you would like to live in continually in your thoughts. By refusing to allow any other ideas that would banish it from your consciousness, you are not only raising your own vibrations and aspirations but also those of your whole world. Trust that you and everything in it rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. In your own life always put the constructive forces into operation and by the power of your thoughts release yourself from the imprisonment and darkness of the Earth. Do not allow your thoughts to drag you down and become incarcerated in your present existence. If you believe that good can come out of any kind of situation and that the best is yet to be, you are helping it to come about and it will be. 

‘Do not despair about the state of your world or dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. Refuse to be dismayed by the darkness of ignorance you witness in the people around you, cultivate love and compassion for them and all life instead. Remember that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of those already there and that the same is true for positive and good thoughts. Trusting God’s great evolutionary plan of life makes it easier to think in constructive and positive ways and to perceive that there really is a wise higher reason behind everything that is happening in earthly life. When you firmly believe in the final good outcome of any kind of situation, you are serving the evolutionary progress and raising of consciousness for the whole of creation. Even the smallest contribution any one of you can make to this is of the greatest importance.’

From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The State Of Our World*
​ 
Every second, minute and hour of each day of our lifetimes on the Earth plane is irrevocable and can never be brought back. Each time we make a mistake we learn something from it and do better the next time round. This does not alter with the death of our physical bodies. In the world of light, just the same as in earthly life, we can revise what we have been doing, where we went wrong and changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are advisable. 

For a long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we shall think of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and irreversible. This changes dramatically when we discover that in truth we are eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues whenever our physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been returned to Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us in the early stages of our development when once more we have returned to the world of light, our true home, only to find out that any outstanding issues and dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind have not done anything of the kind. 

During all coming lifetimes – however many it may take – we are going to be offered opportunities for resolving all issues and healing each one of our relationships. Being aware of our true nature, naturally we wish to make as much progress as possible on the evolutionary journey of life. That’s why we freely and willingly pick up the threads we left dangling and apply for another lifetime so we can get to work on them. 

I do believe that we are all accountable for our own development as well as that of our world. In my view, there is no need to despair over its present state, because in the long course of the evolutionary pathway of our race over millions of lifetimes, all of us many times over have taken part in making it this way. That’s why it seems only fair to me that it is everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and making our world a better, safer and more beautiful place for everything that shares it with us. 

Regardless of that, neither you nor I are our brother/sister’s keeper – they too are responsible for themselves. But, we are all in this life together to help each other carry the burden of the cross of earthly life. To enable us to make the evolutionary progress that is potentially possible in every lifetime, it is helpful to bear in mind that because of our oneness on the inner level of life, every one of our thoughts, words and actions count and we all influence each other in negative as well as positive ways. 

As sparks of the Divine, we are God’s children of the Earth, each one of us a young God in the making. All the powers that are in our Creator are also in us. Until we become aware that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, each one of us is potentially a very dangerous being on the loose in our present existence – even the meekest and mildest ones. The sooner we wake up to our true nature and accept our responsibility for our own wellbeing and that of our whole world, the better. 

And because we are all here together to rally round each other in times of need, as best we know how to, that’s the reason for writing this and why I am saying to you now: ‘Don’t give up – go for it! Walk that wondrous journey of discovery of the self and of the true nature of your being, to find the healing that is the birthright of every one of us. The only thing you have to do is reach out for the helping hands of God and the Angels, who are waiting to be called upon by you. They want you to know that you are loved beyond compare. It does not matter to them what you did in the past and what you may presently thinking, saying or doing you will always be loved this way. For one thing, I love you – that is why this is now before you.’

God bless you and may the Angels keep you safe, now and forever. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Present Events On The Earthly Plane*
​ 
Many of you are by now aware that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that all of you together are responsible for the present sad state of your world. Through the thinking and behaviour patterns you developed in the course of many lifetimes, each one of you for a long time has been doing their share of making it that way. But those who are reading these words may have reached the major turning point of their spiritual development, for which they have been waiting for a long, long time. I am laying the tools into your own hands to make this lifetime into one that is different from every one you experienced before. 

If you so wish, your present lifetime can be filled with countless opportunities for paying the spiritual debts you once incurred with the people around you as well as your whole world. Everyone is offered the chance to make good where, without exception, you once sinned profusely. Although this too was part of My great plan of life and therefore with My permission, as the Book of Genesis of the Abrahamic religions prove, this kind of behaviour is not meant to continue indefinitely. 

The time will come on the Earth when even the last one of you has risen from their spiritual slumber, matured into spiritual adulthood and now freely and willingly wishes to do their best to put things right and treat Mother Earth, as your host for a time, with the respect and love she so richly deserves. You will then be treading the path of the mysteries and to enable you to do this successfully, you need to take good care of yourself and your surroundings. In all your endeavours seek to create peace and harmony and aim to be precise and particular in your thinking, for this is the foundation on which all spirit life is built. Each one of you has to learn the wise use of the power of My healing magic, the white magic of life, in their thoughts. As aspiring healer and lightbringer you are tapping into and working with it. All of you possess psychic gifts, at least in seedform. Their development is a preliminary to the opening of the gifts of My Christ power, which is waiting to come alive in ever more of you.

To this day many things that on the surface of life appear terrible still have to take place in your world. They are a necessary part of the clearing out process of some of humankind’s most ancient individual and collective Karmic debts that have been waiting for a long time to be redeemed. Everything that is presently happening is an essential part of the breaking down of the old order. This brings with it a purifying and cleansing of your race’s earthly mind, which is accompanied by an opening of your heart centres. In these days of ever speeding up pace of scientific and technological progress it is of great importance to take care that your earthly mind does not become so powerful that it takes over, as this usually brings with it the closing down of the heart centre. 

The wise ones who are working behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life on your behalf are aware of this. They are doing their best to inspire each one of you to open their heart, because all human hearts are part of the Universe’s great heart of love and compassion. The more widely you open yours, the better the Angels and Masters can use you as a channel through which the blessing and healing power of the Divine love can flow into your world. This is how the seed of the Christ spirit comes alive in you and is born, and that is the only true salvation of humankind. The awakening of the individual Christ spirit in ever more of you is the true and only saviour and redeemer of your whole race and your world. 

Therefore, go forth with thankfulness in your heart for the spiritual knowledge that is now coming to your world and flowing into all of you. As prophesied by the Jesus legend, greater miracles than the ones described in this tale you shall see and they will come about through each and every one of you. To fulfil your Karmic obligations, it may be that some more suffering has to be endured by you and your world before this can happen. But in due course all of you will be able to see the evidence of My Divine will and power, love and wisdom at work everywhere in earthly life. 

There is no need to shy away from any of these things, as whatever you used to think of as being in the Heavens above and therefore infinitely removed from you, is actually also in you. It takes a long time before your small earthly self finds out that each one of you in truth has a strong affinity with all planes and levels of life, from the lowest up to the highest. On the physical and mental, etheric and spiritual level identical life atoms are as much present in you as they are in spheres far away from the Earth. And within each one of you there is a connection with the energies and influences of the planets, not only of your solar system but throughout the whole of Creation.

Many highly evolved souls choose another lifetime in physicality not for the purpose of seeking pleasure, but for the sake of helping humankind in some way. This does not necessarily mean endlessly attending meetings and workshops or ostentatiously doing good works. It may well be that the very presence of you brings joy and comfort to the lives of those around you, for example the family you were born into and the one in which you act as a parent. In that case scattering your energies and forces will be neither good for you nor anyone else. 

Whatever your present occupation may be, your best work is done when you are true to your real nature as a son/daughter of God and provide, comfort and love, warmth and light for all the flowers that bloom in the garden of your life, wherever you may find yourself. After all, you are a spark of the Divine, of Me, a chip off the old block, as you might say. From love you have come and to love you are returning. The Jesus legend provided your world with many demonstrations of what can be achieved with the help of the power and glory of My love, the Christ love, which throughout the whole of My Creation produces light in all its manifestations. 

I am the Solar Logos and when the Christ-consciousness within you is stimulated, you begin to understand the nature of light and how to receive and respond to My emanations. This does not require being particularly intellectual or clever from any one of you. If anything, an over-developed earthly mind may keep the door of your superconscious faculties firmly closed, making it impossible to come to comprehend the higher and highest aspects of life.

It is for this reason that many of your scientists are struggling with the concept of the existence of spiritual realms of much higher vibrations than those of earthly life. They fail to understand that these areas are of much greater importance than anything on the Earth plane, because without them there would be no life on your planet or elsewhere. As long as the door to the superconscious faculties of these people remains closed, they will find it impossible to perceive anything that lies beyond the end of their noses. Whenever you encounter souls who are still in this state of their development, the only thing you can sensible do is to love them form your heart the way they are, the way you love and respect the whole of humankind. 

Be as tolerant and compassionate, kind and loving as you can in all your encounters and especially with your younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind. Be careful not to create obstacles in your minds where in truth there are none, because your imagination is a powerful tool. And if you think of the young souls around you the way they one day really will be, you are helping them to bring this state about. Your imagination is part of Mine. In both of us it is the source of the creative process. I hold the whole of My Creation in My mind, where each one of you exists as a minute creature that has something of Me in it and who contains the power of growing, evolving and constantly increasing in consciousness. I am spirit, masculine, and soul, feminine, and each one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, is a spark that contains one of My seeds. This seed atom of you contains the whole Universe.

And when you have spiritually matured sufficiently you not only wish that your friends and family but the whole of humankind and your world should find genuine and lasting health and happiness. This can and will come regardless of what may still have to happen on the physical plane of life. Never forget that every one of you is a spirit and soul who possesses every one of My characteristics and powers. Among them are psychic powers many are presently in the process of developing. Under the guidance and protection of the Angels and Me these gifts will eventually enable all of you to travel their pathway through life with the complete inner peace of knowing that at all times you are doing the right things. This applies not only on the Earth plane but wherever else your future explorations may take you in the whole of My Creation.

Before this can happen, with the passing of time your whole earthly personality complete with its physical body and mind, spirit and soul needs to develop into a pure white temple of kindness and goodness. Only then can the light of My Spirit fill your whole being and shine through you into those around you and your world. For any of you, My beloved children of the Earth, as a spark of the Divine there is nothing too high or too great for you to achieve. This I am telling you to comfort and heal you of all pain and weariness the earthly condition inevitably brings with it. 

The knowledge of these things raises your spirit into the consciousness of the infinite and eternal world of spirit, your true home in which you constantly have your being, in spite of the fact that for a long time your earthly self is unaware of it. Through countless aeons you will continue to have your existence in this world, for – as you know by now – in truth there really is no death, only eternal life. Rediscovering this is the birthright of every one of you. It is My gift with which I am blessing the whole of humankind.

At the end of your earthly education you are going to learn how to use physical matter instead of allowing it to dominate you. Before this process can begin you need to become aware that even though every so often you are playing the role of an earthling, you have never stopped being a spark of the Divine, of My light. Each new lifetime on the Earth that is granted to you serves the purpose of taking you closer to discovering your inner light, so that it may commence shining in the darkness of your present existence. You are then doing your share of transmuting your own and your planet’s heavy atoms of matter into the light and vibrant ones of the spirit. 

Each one of you was created to fulfil one specific task in the transformation of Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. And every soul has its own pathway to walk, role to play, work to do and truth to find. In your search for truth, forget about finding it in history books, for they were written to promote the glory of the winners and are therefore filled with untruths. Look into your own heart instead and learn to listen to Me, the small still voice of your conscience. Bear in mind that your own work can only be done by you and that your neighbour’s job is not yours, and that all pathways are equally valuable and good. Every one is in keeping with the evolutionary level a soul has reached at any given moment and the Karma it has brought with it. Everything has always been part of the great evolutionary plan for all life and the design for humankind’s spiritual development is an integral part it. 

The essence of a White Eagle teaching in ‘Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘You are actively creating vibrations of peace whenever you aspire towards God. The Divine light within you expands and grows through thinking good and positive thoughts only and sending all your hopes, dreams and aspirations up to the highest realms of life. This is how you slowly but surely evolve into a vortex of spiritual light and power, who eventually will be capable of consciously and subconsciously commanding everything that is good. Your life then takes on a new aspect. You feel a quiet harmony within as your confidence in God grows. True faith in God means trusting that all things are working together for good, not only in your life but for the whole of your world. 

‘The cycles of life will never cease to move forwards and upwards in a spiral. In spite of patches of darkness, known to humankind as evil, you and your world have always been progressing. And now God’s heavenly light is penetrating ever more deeply into people’s minds and their hearts are opening. One by one they are reaching out for love and compassion, goodwill and righteousness.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
[*=center]‘Disasters’
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?*
​ 
If you are feeling helpless about many of the things that are happening  in our world and are frequently asking yourself: ‘What can I do about  the state of our world?’ I would reply: ‘More than you might think!’  Bearing in mind that all powers that are in God are also in us and each  one of being a co-creator with God, we are powerful beyond compare. Read  more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers,  meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but  light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do  not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the  events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s  great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for  them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the  basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm  and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the  heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart  and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in  wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth  burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Archangel Michael’s Sword Of Truth*
​ 
The sword the Archangel Michael wields represents spiritual truth. For the time being, I the Universal Christ, can only get the Angel to place this tool into a limited number of hands that are ready to receive it. But in due course even the last one of you will have tuned the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind into My frequency, so that the Angels around  My throne can at last bring My truth to all of you. I takes a long time until the Divine spark in human souls during their lifetimes on the Earth stirs from its slumbers and the child in the manger, the Christ child is born in your hearts. 

To this day there are many in your midst who have the greatest difficulties grasping that with My will and the help of the Angels all things are possible, every crooked corner can be made straight and any condition healed. Although for the time being these people are finding it impossible to believe that this could be true when they can see, with their limited earthly perception, that so much is amiss with your world and in their view downright wrong. Take heart, for these souls the moment will also come when their inner vision opens and they too will understand that in spite of what they are witnessing around them, life on the earthly plane – the same as everywhere else – is unfolding in accordance with My great plan. 

The Archangel Michael’s sword of truth will eventually enable even the last one of you to cut through the Gordion Knot of prejudices, superstitions and false beliefs that has held humankind in bondage to their earthly existence for long enough now. For sufficiently evolved souls the time has come for setting themselves free. That’s why the Angels are placing the sword of truth into their hands so that they can begin to cut themselves and the whole of your world free. 

The Gordion knot gave its name to a proverbial term for problems that can only be solved by a bold action. In 333 BC Alexander the Great, on his march through Anatolia reached Gordium, the capital of Phrygia. There he was shown the chariot of the ancient founder of the city, Gordius. The yoke of the vehicle was lashed to the pole by means of an intricate knot whose end was hidden. According to a local tradition, this knot could only be untied by someone who was going to be the future conqueror and ruler of Asia. It is thought that Alexander sliced through the knot with his sword and this how the expression ‘cutting the Gordian knot’ came to denote finding bold solutions to complicated problems.

Be that as it may, whatever you do spiritually has to be for real and the spiritual truth you receive directly from Me, through your inner guidance, is the St. Michael’s sword the Angels and I are placing into your hands. When it is correctly applied, i.e. unselfishly, with honesty and integrity for the highest good of all, this weapon guards and protects you in every crisis you may yet have to encounter. It provides you with the strength of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love, which helps you to overcome all obstacles on the inner and outer planes of your existence. Therefore, do not be afraid of anything, but attune yourself to the Angels, so that they can work through you and show you how to manifest their power in your daily life.

As the Divine spark in ever more of you awakens and develops into a small still flame of love, My light in you grows ever brighter, so much so that it gradually dissolves all darkness of the earthly life around you. The dream I have for you, My beloved children of the Earth, consists of a flood of light, joy and thanksgiving that increasingly flows from all human hearts and souls on the Earth plane. The spiritual light of My wisdom and truth that for some time has been dawning in your world can be likened to a beautiful sunrise. My light is flowing ever more powerfully into each one of you and from there into the whole of your planet. And the Angels and I rejoice that the dark night of humankind’s and the Earth’s spiritual winter is almost over.

You are all individuals and each one of you on their own, though hand in hand with the Angels and Me, has to pass through their very own mystical soul experiences. To encourage you to persevere, we occasionally allow you to catch glimpses of My eternal light and the heavenly splendour and glory that are waiting for each one of you on the highest planes of life. When this happens, for fleeting moments you have the impression of knowing and understanding the way of all things, as indeed you do during these breathtaking occurrences. They are sometimes given to earthly souls to give them a better idea of the bliss of the place that is their true home. This place has always been waiting for each one of you at the end of another lifetime on the Earth. There would be no point in trying to hold on to such precious visions. It is impossible because they are a matter of feelings that cannot be described in the words that are available to you. 

The spiritual development of every soul proceeds in a different manner and each one of you has to follow their own individual path back home into the oneness with Me. Truly, there is no point in attempting to design plans for the enlargement of spiritual powers that would work for all of you. And any kind of endeavour at trying to bring the whole of humankind onto one particular spiritual pathway, if need be by force, is bound to fail. It is part of My great plan of life that each one of you can only see the highest levels of life Great White Light through their own individually shaped and coloured window of perception. All of you together, but still each one at their own sweet pace, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. This continues until for you the rays of My light have finally become a single one, the Great White Light, in whom all colours of the rainbow are blended into one.

Do not allow the heaviness of Mother Earth’s vibrations to keep you tied down, but try to release yourself from them. This you do by constantly seeking My help and guidance and bringing forth from deep within your own being the highest and the best you are capable of. Reach up to the highest forces of life, the vibrant power of the Angels and Masters, so they can help you to resolve all earthly concerns and issues. They are happy to assist anyone who wishes to evolve into a Master soul and a Christed one in their own right. This you do when you walk in the footsteps and follow the example of a Master soul, like the one depicted by the Jesus legend. Showing you how to go about it has always been the true purpose and meaning behind this tale. 

Although the Masters in the world of light dwell on a higher plane of life, do not think of them as something super-human. In truth they are probably more human than any one of you who is still treading the pathway of evolving into a Master soul in its own right. They have travelled the same road as you are doing now and therefore had the same obstacles to overcome and the stones that are cutting your feet now, also once made theirs bleed and hurt. Master souls are not some kind of magnificent beings who dwell apart from humankind. True to their real nature, they are tender souls who empathise and feel with you in every hardship and disappointment you have to endure. They know your weaknesses and they enjoy your strengths. The Masters of the spirit groups that support you invite you into their aura, so that you may learn to love they way do, totally and unconditionally, like Me. 

And when you walk hand in hand with the Angels and them, and practise your truth in all you do, with the passing of time they are going to help you to develop the art of listening to the spoken words of the highest forces of Creation. You will then be able to tune into their thoughts that are traversing the ethers on the inner plane of life. If you still needed it, this will provide you with some definite proof of the Angels and Masters at work. In your daily spiritual practice, quiet reflections and meditations communicate with them. This does in no way set you apart from the events of everyday life around you. As time goes by, it will help you to become ever more powerfully conscious of the all-pervading spiritual forces that are constantly working behind the scenes of earthly life.

This is how the wheel of life and progress, whose symbol is the astrological zodiac, will keep turning forever. Out of the long chain of the experiences of many lifetimes every one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, eventually reaps the rewards and blessings that your own Divine characteristics and consciousness are creating and then bringing to you. To all of you in the end this process takes you into the perfect unions and the peaceful and harmonious existence your soul has been yearning for and dreaming of in the course of many lifetimes. 

And because the law of evolution demands that whenever one earthly lesson has been learned by one of you, their spirit and soul has to move on to their next educational phase. That is why people at times cannot help behaving in a manner that is hard or even impossible to understand by those around them. Being aware of this, wise ones are tolerant and refuse to criticise or sit in judgement over anyone. They know only too well that the only freedom of choice you have in earthly life is how to respond to any of the experiences that come your way. Recognising the guiding hand of the Divine behind all happenings on the Earth plane enables wise ones to walk the pathway of their lives humbly and to cultivate nothing but love and compassion, tolerance and forgiveness in all their encounters.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Created In God’s Image*
​ 
‘God created human beings and because He made them like himself, He created them to be woman and man.’ That is my interpretation of one of the teachings that was given to our world from the Ancient Wisdom through the Old Testament’s Book of Genesis. Bearing in mind the constant moving forwards of our race’s understanding of the true nature  and the duality of God and ourselves, since the Book of Genesis came into being, and the above quote in particular, I find it astonishing that to this day many seriously believe that every word of the Bible is true and should be taken literally.

Naturally, I can speak only for myself, but I would not wish to treat any kind of spiritual teachings, including those of the Bible, as if they were unchangeable and chiselled in stone. I am unwilling to do this because in that case I would be in severe danger of missing the esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the spiritual teachings our world has ever seen. They can only start to reveal themselves when our inner eyes are opening and we are ready to dig for the nuggets of the pure gold of God’s eternal wisdom and truth that have always been hidden behind the surface worlds of all sacred texts. 

The old teachings taken literally were valid enough when they first appeared, because that was all we as a race and individually could comprehend at that particular stage of our development. For as long as they were understood literally these teachings could not grown, unlike the tree of knowledge where they have their origin. This tree is a living, ever developing and expanding organism, the same as we are and every one of us is constantly adding the fruits of their learning to that which is already in existence. 

Since our entry into the Age of Aquarius our world already has changed dramatically and the only thing that can keep us moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life is the fresh spiritual knowledge that is now pouring ever more powerfully from the highest levels of life into our world’s consciousness. 

The Age of Aquarius is an Air sign. Its domain is the development of humankind’s mental and intellectual faculties, whereas the outgoing age has been that of Pisces, a Water sign. The Water signs serve the development of the world of our feelings, the emotions and the soul. The Piscean Age was one of deceptions and false beliefs and following the religions of our world blindly without understanding them. Because of its symbol, the Waterbearer, many think of Aquarius as a Water sign, but in truth it is the Air sign in which our capabilities of communication with each other, the highest levels of life and ultimately God are going to be developed to perfection. 

Our entry into the Aquarian age signals our race’s readiness for spiritual experiences of a very different kind from those of the past. There is every reason why we should celebrate it as the age of knowledge and truth that will continue to flow with ever increasing strength into the individual and collective consciousness of our world directly from the Angels of the Christ circle, the Divine heart of wisdom and truth, into all human hearts and souls who are tuning the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind in that of the Universal intelligence, known as God. 

Finding new interpretations for age-old themes for some time has been providing us with an ever expanding understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. This will continue and in the process of decoding the underlying esoteric meanings of many of the old myths and legends of our world one finds to one’s amazement that to this day they have always been trying to point the way forward for God’s children of the Earth, each in its own different way.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Nature And Our Own’
[*=center]‘Microcosm and Macrocosm’
[*=center]‘The Great Year and the Ages of Man’
[*=center]‘The Beginning of Human Life
[*=center]‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity Is Today*

Every new day is a source of mystery
In which past, present and future are one.
Each moment is like a river in which all drops of water 
Are as much linked to their spring on a distant mountain slope,
As they are with our world’s far away blue oceans.

In just the same way this today of ours is part of Eternity.
Every precious moment of it, that’s where we dwell.
Eternity is not something we reach when leaving earthly life. 
The awareness of this demands that we live 
In ways that are worthy of being eternally visible,
So that when we reflect on our present existence 
From the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That separates our two worlds, 
We can do so with gladness and without regrets. 

Now is the time for emptying
Hearts and souls of our lower nature’s characteristics,
Like anger and vengefulness, hatred and greed.
This raises our consciousness and tunes the 
Transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind 
Into the frequencies of the Christ Spirit.
The more we develop Its characteristics and follow 
Its will and wishes rather than ours, 
The more our whole being
Fills with kindness, compassion and love for all life.
Then at last we are worthy of Eternity.

Ku Sang 1984
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Time’
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Fall Of Humankind*
​ 
The following is the essence of an Inner Teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides in Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2007: ‘Without the dark you would be unable to see the light of the Sun and the stars. And without having walked in the darkness of ignorance of God’s true nature and your own, you would never even begin to realise that there is indeed something more and higher to reach for. 

‘We know that our Creator as omnipotent, that His/Her great plan of life as unfailing and that nothing and nobody in the whole of Creation has the power to interfere with its unfolding. Cataclysms like the sinking of Atlantis happened because of a lack of equilibrium between the forces of good and evil, which may be regarded as accidental by some, but this is not so. The Universal forces never allow the reigns of the Universe to slip out of their hands. Nothing is outside the will and power of God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the same as nothing is beyond the reach of the wisdom and the love of the Great Mother, the Goddess. 

‘What some see as ‘The Fall of Humankind’ was an event of cosmic proportions that was created for the benefit of the spiritual development of God’s children of the Earth. This process eventually brings about an awakening of the Divine spark in human hearts and later the realisation of humankind’s power to choose for itself, the gift of freewill. If your soul had not entered into the darkness of matter, you would never have become conscious of yourself and the powers within you and your relationship with God. That is the true purpose of everyone’s existence in physicality. 

‘The Divine light from the heart of centre of light breathes tiny sparks of Itself into earthly life where each one is clothed in dense matter. The spark can be likened to a seed that is sown in the soil of the Earth. Under the influence of the darkness of its existence the seed in due course is reached and cracked open by the warmth and sunlight it receives from above to help it to grow. That also happens to every soul and the pressure of what is known to humankind as evil works on each earthly self so that with the passing of time, the suffering that has to be endured as a result forces it to reach heavenwards and grow. 

‘That is how from a non-conscious spark the Divine aspect of your nature expands almost imperceptibly for a long time. Through many ages the consciousness of your small self keeps on growing. This continues until you have mastered the earthly plane of life and are capable of taking charge of yourself as well as shouldering the responsibility for the present state of your world. This shows that you have become the master of yourself. By then you have acquired various bodies or vehicles that allow you to function with equal ease on different planes of consciousness and life. Having learned self-mastery and mastery of the other planes that have become your field of action, you have become God-conscious and are therefore at one with the Great Father/Mother. You are free.

‘Every human being has a spiritual or Divine urge within, but also a small earthly self whose mind at first is at war with its indwelling spirit and soul. Good and evil are like two wheels at work that are waiting to become one. They represent the higher and lower aspects of life. The higher is called into action through the lower path of suffering, which serves the wise purpose of helping each one of you to eventually grow into a perfect son/daughter of God, a Christed one in their own right. This is the meaning of all people shall be raised up to the Son/Sun and in the end be one with and part of Its radiance.

‘While it was still unconscious of itself as an individual, the spirit came down to the Earth plane and was clothed in a physical body to help it realise its individuality and later to return into the consciousness awareness of its own Divinity and the living God within. As we have pointed out many times before, there are two aspects to your nature. One is all good, that’s the pure spirit who longs for nothing but being with God. Your earthly personality is its counterpart, who strives to assert and express itself in ways it considers as its freedom, for the simple reason that it does not yet know what that really means. 

‘This continues until your earthly self learns to attune itself peacefully and harmoniously to the will and desires of its all good or God Self, submitting and surrendering itself to it completely. Your Highest Self is the pure Spirit of God, who has always been working with you on your pathway of spiritual evolution. When your earthly self has learned to work harmoniously with your Christ Spirit, your suffering on the cross of earthly life is over. As you can see, the so-called fall of humanity has been a process of evolution which was designed to teach every one of you how to take charge of the weaknesses and desires of your lower earthly nature. There never has been a violation of the Divine evolutionary plan.

‘The purpose of that which is known as evil or darkness in your world is the bringing forth of good. Out of evil cometh good and out of darkness cometh light. In the beginning there was darkness and God said: ‘Let there be light!’ And there was light. Ultimately, all dark and inharmonious conditions in earthly life are for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy by teaching you something. Rest assured that there is a great plan of life that is held safely in the hands of the Great Architect of the Universe. Nothing happens outside of it. A wise higher purpose is hidden behind everything that happens on the Earth plane and for every individual soul, as well as for the whole of your world, the great plan provides a final outcome that is beautiful.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*On The Forces Of Good And Evil*
​ 
The following is the essence of three teachings of the White Eagle Group of Guides from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but inside and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being and can only attract that which you are yourself. Whatever you do, first look into the mirror of the self. Each one of you has to learn to do this for themselves, as you can only see yourself by looking at your own reflection. Considering that you have the best as well as the worst within you, gives birth to feelings of compassion and humility and the need to pray for the purification of your soul that takes you closer to God. It awakens the desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and resenting. And please don’t think now: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ All we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by day. Look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!*​ 
‘The whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those who are suffering the way you once did. The healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life.

*Good Or White Magic*​ 
‘Good or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Character **Traces*

The most destructive habit = worry
The greatest joy = giving
The greatest loss = self-respect
The most satisfying work = helping others

The least desirable character trait = selfishness
The most endangered species = unselfish dedicated leaders
Our greatest natural resource = children
The best ‘shot’ in the arm = encouragement

The greatest issue to overcome = fear
The most effective sleeping pill = peace of mind
The most crippling failure disease = excuses
The most powerful force in life = love

The most dangerous person = a gossiper
Their deadliest weapon = the tongue
The world’s most incredible computer = the human brain
The worst thing to be without = hope

The two most power-filled words = ‘I can’
The greatest asset = faith and trust
The most useless emotion = self-pity
The most beautiful adornment = a smile

The most prized possession = integrity
The most contagious spirit = enthusiasm
The most powerful channel of communication = prayer

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Swallow As Animal Totem*
​ 
When one fine day swallows attract our special attention, the world of spirit through them may wish to provide us with some additional guidance we require at that particular time. Swallows can teach us a great deal, for example the power of objectivity, community fellowship and communications in group environments. Discernment and proper actions to avoid threats with tenacity, style and class can be learnt from them. They encourage us to think quickly, react appropriately and use the power of thought to manifest our ideals. Our own nesting instincts awaken, so that our inner guidance can show us how to create something from nothing. Our own innate ingenuity, determination and skills will provide us what we need to succeed. 

Swallows are masters of the air and show us how to move with utmost grace, agility and style. Their appearance in our life asks us whether we are moving with the flow of our thoughts and ideals and whether we are working sufficiently in cooperation with others. They show us how love and communication when they are paired with trust can achieve most. When swallows capture our special attention in some way, the time may have come for renewing the environment around us and riding the favourable air currents and tailwinds to stay above anything that comes our way.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘La Golondrina’ 
(The Swallow)

 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our World Is But A Bridge*
​ 
I believe that all life and all worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief which many to this day seem to be holding onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, our earthly existence would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at our world and its people, one surely can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view just cannot be right. It does not make any sense to me for the simple reason that it does insufficient justice to the preciousness and holiness of all life. 

To my mind, the greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving, all-knowing and understanding wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of our Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of His/Her creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as human records exist? The question ‘Why do bad things happen to good people?’ is an essential part of this conundrum. The answer lies in the Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, to which all life is subject. This law decrees that everything in due course has to return to its Source. And that ensures that nothing in the whole of Creation, in the vastness of space and time can ever be truly lost. 

Naturally, we and our world are as much affected by this law as the rest of God’s created world. We do well when at last we learn to live in harmony with this law, as we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds. The law sees to it that whatever we send out into the Universe does return to us with the unerring ability of a boomerang. If it does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. This quite clearly puts the solution to all problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. 

Extract from ‘The World Is A Bridge’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Building Bridges*
​ 
There once were two brothers who lived on adjoining farms. One day they fell out with each other over a minor misunderstanding. It was their first serious rift in forty years of farming side by side, sharing machinery and trading labour and goods, as and when needed. Their long collaboration began to fall apart, until it finally came to an exchange of bitter words that was followed by weeks of silence. 

One morning there was a knock on the older brother’s door. In front of it stood a man with a carpenter’s toolbox who said: ‘I’m looking for a few days’ work. Have you any small jobs in need of doing?’

 ‘Yes,’ said the older brother, ‘ I have a job for you. The farm across the creek belongs to my younger brother. Until last week there was a meadow in its place, but with his bulldozer my brother created a creek between us through which the river could run. I think he did this to spite me, so I think I’ll do him one better. See that pile of lumber by the barn? Take it and build me an eight foot high fence to hide his face and place from me.’

The carpenter replied: ‘Hm, yes. I understand. Show me the nails and the post hole digger and I will do you a job to your entire satisfaction.’ The older brother helped the carpenter to get the materials ready and then departed for a day on the town. In his absence the carpenter worked very hard indeed. All day he toiled, measuring, sawing and nailing and when the farmer returned at sunset, he had just finished. 

The farmer’s eyes opened wide and his jaw dropped when he saw the result. No fence could be seen anywhere, the carpenter had built a bridge instead. It stretched from one side of the creek to the other. It was a fine piece of work, complete with handrails and everything else that makes a bridge a good one. While he was standing and pondering what to do about it, the younger brother approached. Standing by the bridge and admiring it, he said: ‘You are quite a fellow to build this bridge, after all I said and did.’ 

After a moment of silence, the brothers stepped forward, each from their end of the bridge. They walked to the middle and shook hands with each other. When they turned round the carpenter was hoisting his toolbox onto his shoulder. ‘Don’t go away,’ said the older brother. ‘Stay a few days. I’ve lots more things for you to do.’. ‘I’d love to,’ replied the carpenter, ‘but I have many more bridges to build elsewhere.’
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples, nations and ultimately all life. It symbolises revolution, renewal, transfiguration and transmutation. In the Age of Aquarius, now upon us, humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations personally and collectively are going to find their fulfilment, on every level of our existence. 

During this age, any religion or belief system that refuses to recognise the oneness of life will be doomed to die a natural death caused by ever dwindling numbers of supporters. Religious convictions are of no use to anyone, unless they encourage their followers not to be on the lookout for a kind carpenter who magically materialises and does their bridge building for them. Nobody will or can do this for anyone. Everybody has to be their own handy person. In all our relationships, including the one with God and ourselves, each human soul has to build its own inner and outer bridges. And the same is true for our connections with other members of the human family, independent of their race, colour or creed. It also goes for the participants of other realms of life, may they be visible or invisible to earthly human eyes.

For the warring brothers in the story above a kind carpenter comes who quietly and secretly builds the bridge that is necessary for healing their relationship. No-one will do this for us and our bridges. It’s a DIY job, if ever there was one. Our materials too are of a different kind. Nothing less than simple human kindness and goodness, forgiveness and tolerance, consideration and respect for ourselves, each other and all life, are good enough for the work that is waiting for us.

These are the Divine qualities that quite naturally grow in human hearts, as soon as we open ourselves to the love of the Highest. We then begin to perceive God in all life and beings, including those we formerly thought of as our enemies. The ascent of the spiritual mountain back into the oneness with God proceeds much swifter when we finally grasp that there is no such thing as enemies. I big evolutionary step forward is made when we realise that those who formerly looked and behaved like adversaries in truth are merely drawn into our life to act as temporary teachers for particularly difficult, traumatic and painful lessons.

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Friendship?*

Friendship is a harmony
Of companionship and sharing
That joins people
Heart to heart.

In its warmth and brightness
Friends enjoy good times together
And sweet memories to relive
When they’re apart.

Friendship is the realm of
Sympathy and understanding,
In which friends reveal their fondest
Dreams to each other.

With its soft and gentle beauty,
Friendship unions brings contentment
And enrich our life with a renewal
Of love and hope, faith and trust
That life is good, after all.

Catherine Drummond
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Friendships Are Forever*
​ 
A teacher one day asked her students to list the names of their classmates on two sheets of paper and to leave a space between each name. Then she told them to think of the good things they could say about each other, to write them down and give the papers to her at the end of their lesson. At home the teacher wrote the name of each student on a separate sheet of paper and listed what the others had said about this person.

The next day she gave a copy of this list to her students. It didn’t take long until the entire class was smiling and whispers could be heard like: ‘Really?’, ‘I never knew that I meant anything to anyone.’, and ‘I didn’t know others liked me so much.’ The papers were never mentioned in class again, so the teacher had no idea whether her students had discussed them with each other or anyone else. This didn’t matter to her because the purpose of the exercise had been that her students should feel happier about themselves and each other. This mission had been accomplished and after a while the students moved on in any case.

Several years later, one of them by the name of Mark was killed in a car crash and the teacher was invited to his funeral. The young man looked very handsome in his coffin and the church was packed with his friends. One by one they walked past the deceased and the teacher was last in line. As she stood and blessed him one more time, one of the pallbearers came up to her and asked: ‘Were you Mark’s maths teacher?’ When she nodded, the man replied: ‘He talked about you a lot.’

After the funeral most of Mark’s former classmates went for a meal together. His parents were waiting to have a word with the teacher. ‘We want to show you something,’ the father said, taking a wallet out of his pocket. ‘This was found on Mark when he was killed. We thought you might recognise it.’ Carefully he removed two well worn pieces of notebook paper which the teacher recognised as the list of the good things Mark’s classmates had said about him many years ago.

‘Thank you so much for doing that,’ the mother said. ‘As you can see, Mark treasured his list.’ His former classmates had gathered around and were listening. One of them said: ‘I too still have my list. I keep it in the top drawer of my desk at home and have a look at it whenever I feel down.’ One of the wives of her former students stepped forward with: ‘My husband asked me to put his list into our wedding album.’ ‘I also have mine,’ another former student said: ‘I keep it in my diary.’

A woman reached into her handbag. Pulling her rather frazzled looking list out to show to the group, she said: ‘I always carry it with me. I everybody has kept their list. In moments of weakness and self-doubt I look at mine and it gives me a warm feeling inside to know that so many people thought of me so well. They are my friends and will always love them. I do believe there is an afterlife and each time I think of Mark, I sense that nothing has changed between us and that he still loves us as much as we love him. The words made the teacher cry and she felt she was weeping as much for Mark as for everyone who would never be able to see him again in this world.

The pace of life these days is so fast that we are in constant danger of forgetting that inevitably our Earth life has to end one day. Nobody knows when that will be for any one of us. Why not make a point of every so often telling the people you love and of whom you think highly how special and important they are to you. Do this before it’s too late and they have passed onto the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates Earth life from the world of light, our true home. 

Friendships are not merely gifts for one lifetime, they can last forever – if that’s what we want them to be and take good care of them. Aquarius is the sign of friendship and kinship with all life and the times we are living in are all about these themes. That is why friendships are becoming of ever greater importance. Even the smallest efforts in this respect are never wasted, because all our friendships – new and old ones – will accompany us into all subsequent ones. We are quite literally taking them with us into Eternity. And even if someone has already crossed the bridge into the world of light, it is not too late to send them our love and blessings. The spirits and souls there are in as much need of them as anywhere – maybe even more so. Some of them come to my mind, in particular family members with whom it was impossible, for one reason or another, to make peace while they still dwelled with us on this plane. 

Focussing on that which is good and positive in people is a wonderful aid to building solid and lasting friendships. It creates an appreciation for each other that is based on love and goodwill. That is the best foundation for keeping friendships going, while criticism very easily destroys them. When I find out someone’s Sun sign, I find it much easier to be tolerant towards their foibles and idiosyncrasies because I realise that when people are stilled ‘ruled by the Stars’ they just cannot help the irritating and annoying things they are doing. 

To illustrate this with an example, one of my friends is a Sun Virgo, an Earth sign, with his Sun in the first house, the natural domain of Aries, a Fire sign. True to his Virgo approach to life he loves nit-picking and looking for flaws in everything that comes his way. Because he is frequently unable to see the wood for the trees, he blurts out the first thing that comes to him, instead of getting his mind into gear before speaking. In addition to these negative characteristics of his Sun sign, he also displays a collection of the Arian ones, the house position of his Sun. He very rapidly jumps to conclusions – the wrong ones, more often than not – and loves shooting first and asking the questions, if any, afterwards. Through this he usually misses the point I am trying to make completely. On top of all these things he is always on the lookout for someone to cross swords with – Aries again. 

Being familiar with his birthchart, I know that he just cannot help himself, because he really is still ruled by the stars. What this means you can find out by following the link at the end. My knowledge enables me to smile to myself when he launches one of his attacks, rather than getting angry and annoyed. Then I forgive him and still think of him as my friend, which I certainly am. 

For those who are interested in self-mastery, the ultimate goal of our earthly education, astrology can be a wonderful lifehelp that provides pointers about the negative traits of their earthly nature. Becoming aware of them puts the tool into their hands for working on rising above and overcoming them. By studying my interpretations of the Sun signs for any of your friends, with a bit of practice you will soon be able to recognise how much of their behaviour is part of their main life’s lessons, which are revealed by the sign and house position of our Sun sign. 

Reading about yours will go a long way towards overcoming your own troublesome habits and characteristics. See for yourself how working with these things can help our friendships to run much more smoothly. The best and easiest way of finding any of my interpretations, your friends’ as well as your own, is as follows. Either click on the relevant link below and look for what you need there or go to my website and find the search box on the left hand side, just below the main headings. Type the name of the file you are looking for into it, for example ‘The Sun in Aries’. From the appearing file names choose the ones that are of interest to you.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Astro Files – The Sun Signs’ 
[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars’ 
[*=center]‘Be Your Own Astrologer’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Is A Truly Caring Friend?*

​Aquarius is the sign of transformation and transmutation, friendship and kinship with all life. This means that the energies are now right for converting all our relationships into friendships. And when you take a closer look at the people in your life to see which one means most to you, it is sure to be those who refuse to give advice and try to find solutions or cures for your pain, they simply share it. God’s light shines through them and their mere presence and words of comfort flow from their warm and tender hearts, touching and healing your wounds.

Truly caring friends are silent in the moments of our despair and confusion. They stay with us in hours of grief, bereavement and loneliness, just being there for us and content with not knowing how to cure and heal our body and soul’s wounds. The presence of such friends helps us to face and deal with the human predicament of powerlessness before the great issues, like life and death. The living God within such people touches the wounded part of those who are suffering. Unhesitatingly they give of themselves by taking time to comfort and be there for us. It makes no difference if they are thousands of miles away. They make time available for writing a letter, sent by email these days. The blessing and healing power of the Highest flows through their words, comforts the sufferer by bringing new hope and trust in the goodness of the life that has been given to us. 

The way these friends behave shows us how God and the Angels embrace all human souls when they are in distress with total and unconditional love, acceptance and compassion. The power of love that is their only motivation is also in us. To show it, all we have to do is approach those who are suffering with simple human kind-heartedness and friendliness, consideration and respect. That’s how in all human relationships the alchemy of love can take place and transform the base metal of even the most difficult connection into the pure gold of a truly caring friendship.

Our Highest Self is the friend who dwells in the innermost core of our being and who loves us the way we always yearned to be loved, totally and unconditionally, deeply caring and never judging us, merely loving and accepting us just the way we are. To paraphrase the words of the Bible’s St. John 14:16-17: ‘The Great Father/Mother of all life has given each one of you a true comforter who is never going to leave you. It is the spirit of truth, although it is part of you the earthly self for a long time fails to recognise it because it cannot be seen with purely earthly vision. Therefore, the small self does not know of its existence. But for each one of you there eventually comes the moment of awakening when you realise that you do know the comforter promised of old, that S/He abides with you and is part of you.’ 

Love is the law of life. Love and friendship are God’s true nature and our own. This is the kind of love that gives of itself freely and willingly to all Its creations, asking for nothing in return. The Divine spark in every human heart is part of this pure love. Before it ever emerged from the heartmind of God it has been accompanied by this love and forever will be. This truly caring comforter and friend never leaves us and stays with us forever. Through thick and thin, good and evil alike the Heavenly companion walks with its small earthly counterpart, taking part in all its explorations, looking after it and caring for it in all Eternity. Waiting to be called upon, at any time this higher part of our being is willing to guide us safely through anything that yet has to come our way. And each time one of us acts as a truly caring friend towards another, human and animal alike, God’s kingdom on the Earth is established that bit more firmly. 

 Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For the gift of our relationships.
Please show us how to lift each one of them, 
Especially the difficult ones, 
Onto the highest level of friendship 
Where nothing but total and unconditional 
Love and acceptance exist. 
In the name of love we ask this,
Your true name and ours.

Amen

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*True Friends

*



​ 
True friends are always there for us.
The only thing they want
Is that we should be ourselves.
Because they understand that we all have 
Everything within, good and evil alike,
It feels safe with them
To reveal the very depths of our heart.

Such friends are like the shade of 
A great tree in the noonday heat
Or a home port with our country’s flag flying,
When we reach the end of a long journey.
In the trouble and strife of Earth life
They are impregnable citadels of refuge. 

Whenever they reach for our hand, 
They touch our hearts and help our souls to heal.
Their belief in us restores our faith 
In the basic goodness of our existence.
The presence of the Divine shines through
Their kindness and compassion.
This restores our faith in human nature 
And reassures us that it’s a good Universe 
In which we live, after all.

Aware of the higher purpose of Earth life
And conducting their lives by the Universal laws,
Friends of this calibre never stab us in the back or betray us.
They are spiritual oases in the desert of earthly existence,
Antidotes to despair, elixirs of hope 
And tonics against depression.

They will be our friends in all Eternity.
From the world of light they will still be our friends,
Guiding and supporting us as best they can.
Responding to their friendship,
Unstintingly and without reluctance,
Is the most natural thing in the world.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Words Of Wisdom About Friendship*

A true friend is one who walks in, 
When the rest of the world walks out.
Walter Winchell

* * *

A true friend knows the song in my heart
And sings it to me,
When my memory fails.
Anon.

* * *

Nothing but Heaven is better than a friend 
Who truly is a friend.
Plautus c. 254 – c. 184 BC

* * *

There’s no need to change friends when one grasps 
That friends can and do change, the same as we ourselves do.
Anon.

* * *

No matter how good a friend someone is, 
They are likely to hurt us once in a while. 
Unless we are willing to forgive, 
Even the best friendship is bound to die. 
Anon.

* * *

True friendships continue to grow, 
Especially over long distances. 
Everything that is beautiful and true, 
Good and right is of God.
That’s why it never goes away or dies.
Anon.

* * *

Happiness keeps us sweet,  
Trials keep us strong,  
Sorrows keep us human,  
Failures keep us humble,  
Success keeps us glowing,  
And friends keep us going. 
Anon.

* * *

Friendship isn’t a big thing – its millions of little ones.
Anon.

* * *

​‘One of the tasks of true friendship is to listen compassionately and creatively to hidden silences. Often secrets are not revealed in words but are concealed in the silence between the words or in the depths of what is unspoken between two people.’ 

 
John O’Donohue  in ‘Anam Cara: A Book of Celtic Wisdom’

* * *

​True friendships last beyond our present earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be part of our support system. That’s why there is every reason to nurture our human relationships and look after them, right here and now. Spiritually it is desirable that we should make every effort to transform even the most difficult and traumatic relationships into bonds of friendship and love. True love is an eternal link between two souls, who will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they may meet again. 

 
From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

* * *

​Knowing that all of us are siblings in the vast human family, how could I have something against anyone? All of us are like children at school and performers on the vast stage of life. The daily drama of human life in physicality is acted out to help us learn from each other. Through this we grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life. As a result our consciousness expands and that is the main purpose of our existence. 

 
​In truth, there are no enemies in this world, only teachers and friends who are showing us how we no longer want to be. We all have everything within and because we are magnetic beings, we attract that which we ourselves are into our lives, so that we should learn from it. In the case of negative characteristics, this enables us to work on overcoming them. 

 
From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

* * *

The finest place to be is in someone’s thoughts,
The safest place to be is in someone’s prayers,
And the best place to be is in God’s hands –
And you are in all three.
Anon. 

Take care and God bless.
With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*When You Are With Someone*

When you are with someone
Who makes you smile,
Someone who helps you see,
How beautiful the simple things in life
Can really be.

When you are with someone
With warmth to share
And kindness to extend,
Someone who really knows you.
Then you know you are with a friend.

When you are with someone
Who cares about
The things you try to do,
Someone you can confide
Your deepest thoughts and feelings to,

When you are with someone
You can trust and
Never need to pretend,
Someone who helps you know yourself,
 Then you know you’re with a friend.

Edward J. Wright

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Telling A Truth From A Lie*
​ 
Through the inner connection with the Source of our being in the fullness of time every one of us will gain access to all Its wisdom and knowledge. The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth during which it will increasingly flow into us and our world. That’s why it is becoming of ever greater importance that we should be able to distinguish between right and wrong, a truth and a lie. How shall we go about it? 

Any kind of information and especially of a spiritual nature causes within us a reaction from the world of our feelings that tells us what we are hearing or reading is either in keeping with the Source’s knowledge or it is not. It’s an action of our own built-in lie detector, which every human soul possesses, at least potentially. Once the inner connection with our Highest or God Self has been re-established, constant practice helps this aspect of our nature to grow ever more powerful. Eventually, it gets so strong that, at all times and in all situations, this resonance from the depths of our own being tells us quite reliably whether something is right or wrong, true or false. 

The wise one within is the only truly reliable and trustworthy teacher and guru of every human being and this is It’s way of teaching us the art of discernment. This aspect of our being belongs to the highest levels of life and is part of the Christ, it *is* the Christ. And that’s the constant companion who has always guided and protected us and forever will continue to do so, on the earthly plane of life just as much as anywhere else in the whole of Creation, where future adventures may be taking us. It is our Highest or God Self who knows us, its earthly counterpart, better than we shall ever do. This part of our being is familiar with all our needs, including the spiritual ones. It’s the filter through which all knowledge from the Angels of the Christ circle passes. 

The wise one within decides how much of God’s sacred truth we are capable of digesting at any given stage time. It knows when we are ready to find out more. And that’s how it comes about that at some stage we may be completely satisfied with believing that Jesus Christ is a historical figure, who once really did walk the Earth. The revelation that the story of Jesus’ life is but a legend only comes our way when we have grown sufficiently in understanding and are mature enough to cope with it. We are then ready to find out that the Master always has been a symbol for the archetypal God man, the Christ part of our own being, who from the moment of our creation has been waiting to come alive in our heart. 

This explains the necessity for updating and upgrading the spiritual knowledge that is available in our world from time to time. New religions and belief systems then emerge that are intended to move us, individually and collectively, another step forwards on the evolutionary pathway that eventually returns every human soul into the full conscious awareness of their oneness with God. And that’s how what once was considered to be the truth, in the light of humankind’s better comprehension of such things becomes not an untruth or a lie, but merely an outdated belief. Discarding an old one about us, our world, our place and role in it, takes a long time. Initially there is great resistance against it, but gradually the new revelations sink ever deeper into the consciousness of our world. For each one of us there eventually comes the moment when we can see for ourselves that every false belief we let go of takes us back home into the knowledge of our true nature. This is a process of deep inner soul healing for each one of us individually and also our world. 

One of the laws of Creation is that new things can only be born when something old has outlived its usefulness and is therefore ready to die and be destroyed. Yet, nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. For example, the cells and atoms of physical matter rearrange themselves and are transformed by the Highest into different lifeforms. Something similar happens to ideas and principles. They too have to be allowed sufficient time and space to die a natural death, so they can be shed when their time for it has come. As time goes by, they transform themselves into new and more helpful ways of thinking and believing and perceiving things. 

In particular this applies to many of our world’s current viewpoints that to this day are based on nothing more than superstitions and false beliefs. Never forget that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of the Universe and that what we think, we shall in due course become. As we know by now, nature abhors a vacuum. And if we think that with every small bit of empty space that is created in our individual and collective consciousness each time someone lets go of another one of their false beliefs, it instantly fills with the healing energy of the Divine, then that is what happens.

The Buddha said: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many, or because it is found written in your religious books, or because it emanates from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find after observation and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Truth About Truth’ 
 
Recommended Viewing: 
​


[*=center]‘Little Wooden Head With Eyes That Shine’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Discernment*
​ 
The quality humankind most urgently needs to develop is discernment. It is one of your first and foremost requirements, for without it you will never be able to tell a truth from a lie. I am the only one who can help you find and develop it. I am the small still voice of your conscience that speaks to you, through the world of your feelings, from within your deepest and innermost being. If you listen carefully to My guidance, you will have no difficulties integrating this precious faculty into your character make-up.

The more highly evolved you become and the characteristics of your Christ nature come to the fore of your consciousness, the more often you will feel an inner emptiness and a hunger and thirst for something of which you cannot really tell what it is you are longing for. The lying and cheating, violence, crime and wars in the world around irritate and annoy you ever more strongly. They sicken you and you yearn for a better world where these things do not exist. Occurrences of this nature are signs that your higher nature is in the process of breaking through the earthly self’s protective shell of ignorance. You realise that for you the time has come to peer beneath the surface of life and look within for a better understanding of its processes.

By now you know that the world around you acts like a mirror and that it reflects back to you what you are on the inner level of life, that which is hidden from your view in your subconscious. You realise that for some time you have been surrounded by people who relish in lying and cheating, while you long for honesty and truth in your life, but seem to be unable to find it. ‘Why should this be so,’ you ask yourself one fine day and I, your inner guidance, reply: ‘The only way humankind can learn how to appreciate the value of anything in their lives is and always has been through the lack and absence of it. 

Through experiencing the suffering other people’s falsehoods, lies and cheating are causing you, there eventually comes the moment when you decide – consciously or unconsciously – that you do not wish to be like them and that from now on you will always do your best to be honest and upright in all your dealings. All of you are magnetic beings who can only draw into their orbit that which you are yourself. And so, as you grow into an honest and truthful person yourself, you draw others of the same calibre towards you. People trust you because they soon get to know and love your honesty and integrity. You are finding truth because those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of life know that you can be entrusted with handling it in the right way by unselfishly sharing it with those around you.

Growing ever richer in spirit, it is coming clearer in your mind why it was necessary that you and your world first had to become poor in spirit? My message to all of you, My beloved children of the Earth, whether you are spiritually awake or still slumbering, is: blessed are the poor in spirit, for they shall go in search of truth. When they look for it, they will find it, not in big books – new or ancient – but each within their own heart, the only place on Earth where My eternal truths are known. What they find there will help them cleanse their consciousness of the accumulated false beliefs and misinterpretations of past ages. Their spirit will then be pure again and they shall see God. They shall recognise Me in themselves and others, as well as in everything that is in their world and all worlds. They shall find understanding and through this healing and peace will come to them and also to their world. I am the truth and I alone can set each one of you free.

All I ask from you is that you trustingly turn to Me and ask for My guidance and protection, so I can show you how to re-connect with Me. Rest safely in the knowledge that no outside forces are involved in this process. All you have to do is follow the feelings that rise from your very own innermost being, your heart. When your earthly mind willingly surrenders itself to Me, the mind of the Highest, and becomes My faithful servant, I can begin to use you as a channel for my power and love to flow. This is how slowly but surely your super-conscious faculties develop, until I, the Christ Spirit, have taken over your whole being. 

As our two streams of consciousness merge, all remaining shadows of the past and your earthly ego structure dissolves. Each one of you eventually grows into such a channel, My lamb of God, who is coming home into the oneness with Me and all life. The long awaited time when the earthly and Heavenly twins are re-uniting and working together again, instead of against each other, is here. There is nothing to fear and every reason to rejoice.

As I have created you in My image, whatever is in Me is also in you. In Matthew 5:48 I told you: ‘Therefore become perfect, just as your Father in Heaven is perfect.’ Over the ages, this too has been much misunderstood, but I am telling you now that the perfection you are seeking is wholeness, which means the blending of all aspects of your nature into one. To this end, you need to take possession of everything that is within you, your femininity and masculinity, your earthly self and your God or Highest Self. Everybody has to take charge of these parts and bring them together. When they are functioning as one you have become perfect like Me, whole, healed and holy.

All the religions your world has ever known were inspired by Me and came directly from My mind. Let no-one think otherwise. In the beginning they were pure and unadulterated, but as time went by My wisdom became more and more distorted by the desires of humankind’s lower earthly nature and mind. As one generation and one lifetime of yours followed the other, humankind’s earthly mind gradually filled to such an extent with fears and anxieties that the meaning of My original teachings eventually almost entirely lost the power they once had over people’s hearts and souls. My wisdom, love and power are within each one of you. But, if they are used without love in your heart and for selfish purposes, they turn against you and destroy you and that which you intended to create. The days of the patriarchy have shown you how, when these powers are stimulated to bring out the worst in humankind, they are capable of turning into the greatest evil and enemy your world has ever known. 

The only way of counteracting this is through love, for love is the key to unlocking all doors, including this one. No soul can force its way into Heaven, the oneness with Me. The door to Me can only be unlocked by love. The greatest intellects of your world will never solve My mysteries, but they can certainly go a long way towards destroying them – for themselves and those who listen to and believe their words, rather than Mine. The humble, kind and loving human heart alone can unravel the mysteries of love, life and Me. And that is why at some stage in each soul’s evolutionary development the Divine spark that dwells in every heart, the Christ-child, stirs within you and yearns to come alive. This it can only do through love. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Joy Of Being Yourself*

To truly be myself and you yourself,
It is essential that I do my thing 
And you do yours.
We are not in this world
To imitate each other or live up
To someone else’s expectations.

You are you and I am I.
If, whenever we meet, 
We can love and accept each other,
Just the way we are, 
We truly are friends and that is beautiful. 
​ 
•    ‘In a world that is trying to make you like everyone else, being yourself is the greatest challenge of all.’ . 

•    ‘If you don’t like my words, don’t listen. If you don’t like my appearance, don’t look. If you don’t like my actions, turn your head. It’s as simple as that.’ 

•    ‘You were born an original. Don’t become a copy.’ .

•    ‘If God had wanted me otherwise, He would have created me that way.’ Goethe

•    ‘This is who I am. Nobody said you had to like it.’

•    ‘Live your life the way you want to live it. Don’t allow others to live it for you.’ 

•    ‘It’s better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation.’ Herman Melville

•    ‘I was once afraid of people saying: ‘Who does she think she is?’ Now I have the courage to say: ‘This is who I am.’ Oprah Winfrey

•    ‘I never wanted to be different. I just wanted to be me.’

•    ‘Always be a first-rate version of yourself, rather than a second-rate version of someone else.’ Judy Garland

•    ‘The only freedom in our world lies in being ourselves.’

•    ‘Care about what other people think and you make yourself their prisoner.’ Lao Tzu

•    ‘If we cannot be ourselves, what’s the point in having a mirror?’

•    ‘Enjoy who you are and don’t dislike yourself for what you are not.’

•    ‘You wouldn’t worry so much about what others think of you if you realised how seldom they do.’ Eleanor Roosevelt

•    ‘Most people’s thoughts are someone else’s opinions, their lives a mimicry and their passions a quotation.’ Oscar Wilde

•    ‘There are few in our world who know how to see with their own eyes and feel with their own hearts.’ Albert Einstein

 Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

 


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Seeking Serenity*

‘Serenity is not freedom from the storm,
but peace amid the storm.’
Anon.
​ 
The essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of prayer and meditation, faith and trust, determination and application. Your best work for your own health and happiness as well as for the good humankind is done each time you close the doors to the lodge of your inner being. This means the holy space you create within and around you during your times of prayer, mediation and quiet reflections. Do not allow the negative and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to penetrate it. This may sound selfish and self-centred to you, but the reverse is true because it helps your inner strength to grow. This is how you are learning to become the master of your physical body and your inner lodge. Far greater healing, light and strength can then flow from us through you into those who are suffering in your world, to help them with overcoming their difficulties. Instead of being sucked into the darkness and chaos of earthly life, you are making an ever more valuable contribution towards the healing of your whole world.’  
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Call Me By My True Names*

Do not say I shall depart tomorrow
Or that I have never been, 
As every day I newly arrive.
When you look deeply you can see 
That I do so every moment.
I am the buds on flowers and trees, 
The baby bird who with fragile wings, 
Learns to sing and fly when leaving the nest.
I am every caterpillar that crawls
And in the jewels that are still hidden in rocks.

I arrive so that I may experience Myself
Through each one of you,
In our laughing and crying,
Fearing and hoping.
And the rhythm of My heart is 
The birth and death of all living things.

I am the mayfly that metamorphoses on the river,
The bird who with the arrival of spring
Is nourished by the mayfly.
I am the frog who swims happily in its pond
And the snake in the grass that silently
Approaches the frog and devours it. 

I am the starving child who is all skin and bones, 
And whose legs are as thin as bamboo sticks.
I am in the arms merchant who distributes
His death bringing wares throughout your world,
And I am in those who are maimed and killed by them.
I am the refugee girl or woman on a small boat who,
After having been raped by sea pirates,
Throws herself into the ocean and drowns.

But I am also the pirate who fails to respect and love others, 
Because the Divine spark in his heart has not yet
Woken from its slumbers and so
His inner eyes are still closed.
I am the member of a politburo
Who has more power than is good for him.
And I am the man who redeems himself 
For what he did to others in previous lifetimes, 
By dying in one of this man’s forced labour camps,
The same as he one day will be doing 
At the end of one of his earthly sojourns. 

My joy is like spring. 
Its warmth makes flowers 
Open and bloom in all walks of life.
And My pain is like a river of tears, 
So great that it fills all the oceans.
Please call Me by My true names, 
So I can hear My laughter and crying at once.
When at last I re-awaken to My true nature
And doors of compassion and love in My heart open,
I recognise that in truth My joy and sorrow are one.

Thich Nhat Hanh
Vietnamese Zen Buddhist Monk and Peace Activist
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Seeing God In Everything*

Those who recognise God in everything
See a world in a grain of sand
And Heaven in a wild flower.
Observing the Divine plan manifest itself
In all that is puts the key to
Infinity into the palms of their hands.
Every moment of their lives is part of Eternity.

William Blake
Edited by Aquarius

Please follow the link below to take a look at God in:

‘The Animal World Of Feelings’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The **Cosmic Touch*

Just try to get the Cosmic touch,
The sense that you don’t matter much!
A million stars are in the sky.
A million planets plunge and die.
A million million men are sped.
A million million wait ahead.
Each plays his part and has his day –
What ho! The world’s all right, I say.

Just try to get the chemic view:
A million million lives made you!
In lives a million you will be
Immortal down eternity.
Immortal on this Earth to range
With never death, but ever change.
You always were, and will be aye –
What ho! The world’s all right, I say.

And though it’s written from the start,
Just act your best your little part.
Just be as happy as you can,
And serve your kind, and die – a human being.
Just live the good that in you lies,
And seek no guerdon of the skies.
Just make your Heaven here today –
What ho! The world’s all right, I say.

Robert W. Service

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Look Through The Window*

 Look through the window
And see the light.
Smell the sweet flowers.
See the sky bright.

Shed no more tears
When you feel I have gone.
Love never leaves.
My spirit lives on.

Talk with me often.
Your words will be heard.
I will be by your side,
As swift as a bird.

Love life and laugh.
Together we’ll be
On the right path,
While our spirits fly free.

Nora Richmond

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Gift And A Blessing*
​ 
All life is a precious gift and a blessing from the highest levels of life to ours. Every one of us has something special to contribute and in the fullness of time is destined to evolve into a blessing for our whole world. Knowing that God is as much in you and me as in everybody else, live your life joyfully and scatter blessings wherever you go. As children of the Highest Star and the brightest light, the Sun beyond the Sun, every blessing brings a ray of light to those who are blessed. Here is some expert advice how to go about it:

Blessing is to acknowledge the unlimited good and abundance which is embedded in the very texture of the Universe and waiting to be called upon and tapped into by each and every one of us. Therefore, upon waking up every morning, bless the new day ahead and know that already it is filled with the unseen good your blessings are going to bring forth for those you bless.

On passing people in the street, on the bus, in places of work and play, bless them. The peace of your blessing will accompany them on their way and the aura of its gentle shine will light their path.

When meeting and talking to people, bless their health, their work, their joy, all their relationships, the one with God, themselves and all others. Bless their finances, so they may become abundant. Bless them in every conceivable way, as every blessing you send out plants seeds of healing, comfort and healing which one day will grow as flowers of joy in the waste places of your own life.

As you walk, bless the city in which you live, its government and teachers, nurses and street sweepers, children and bankers, priests as well as prostitutes. The minute anyone expresses the least aggression or unkindness to you, respond with a blessing. Bless them unconditionally, sincerely and joyfully, so that your blessing acts as a shield that protects them against committing misdeeds out of ignorance of their true nature. At the same time it deflects the arrows anyone may aim at you.

Blessing means to wish unconditionally and totally unrestricted good for others. The desire to do this rises to the surface of your consciousness from the deepest innermost wellspring of your being. It reveals to those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of life that you revere and  kneel before our Creator’s gifts. Pray that those who receive your blessings will be made whole and therefore holy. Blessing invokes the special attention of the Divine to bring health and wellbeing to the people you are sending it to. We ourselves cannot provide any of these things, but merely act as channels through which life’s abundance flows.

To bless all without any discrimination is the ultimate form of giving and the best thing is that those you bless will never know who sent them the sudden rays of Sun that burst through the clouds surrounding them. Although you are unlikely to ever actually see the light each blessing brings into another’s life, you can rely on it that it will be there.

When something goes completely wrong in your day, an unexpected event knocks you down and your plans to pieces, bless the situation because life is teaching you a lesson, and the very event you believe to be unwanted, in truth you yourself called forth, so that you should learn a certain lesson against you would otherwise balk. Bless everything that comes your way, because everything that happens is always a blessing – only sometimes it comes in disguise. You can be sure that the Angels are always there to pick you up and get you going again, if you but trust.

Blessing is an acknowledgement of the omnipresent, universal beauty of the things that to this day are hidden from earthly eyes. It activates the law of attraction which, even from the furthest reaches of the Universe  can bring into your life exactly what you need in any given moment to experience and enjoy.

Passing a prison, mentally bless its inmates. Bless their true nature of innocence, goodness, gentleness and kindness, the pure essence of their being and send them unconditional forgiveness. Also bless their small earthly self who is as yet unaware of the higher aspects of its own nature. Bear in mind that everyone at some time or another is a prisoner of their self-image, that in the courtyard of a jail people who are free and unshackled on their inner level, and that citizens of countries where freedom reigns can be prisoners if their hearts and thoughts are filled with too many earthly desires and fear.

Passing a hospital, bless the wholeness of all its patients, as during the time of their suffering their wholeness is waiting to be re-discovered and return to them. When you see someone in tears and/or seemingly broken by life, bless their vitality and joy and with this help it to return to them. Remind yourself frequently that our material senses frequently present an inverted image of the ultimate splendour and perfection which can be perceived when our inner vision develops.

As it is impossible to bless someone and judge them at the same time, hold constantly on to your deep and hallowed desire to bless and heal all you meet. This helps you to evolve into a true healer, maker of peace and bringer of light, who one day will be able to recognise the presence of God in everything.

Bless Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, human and animal, vegetable and mineral, for each one of them is giving us of their abundance. Bless the powerful spiritual force that is constantly at work behind the scenes of our earthly existence. Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers are doing their best to bring God’s great evolutionary plan into manifestation here, ensuring that we and our world are moving ever forwards on the upwards winding spiral of life. This great force of light from the highest levels of life is the most essential part of everything on our planet. It brings us into this life, sustains us while we are here and takes us out of it again, when the time for doing so has come. Without this force there would be no life on the Earth. Guiding and protecting all of it, as well as that which exists anywhere else in the whole of Creation, this force assists us and Mother Earth with our personal and collective evolution.

It is the power behind the throne of God and all physical manifestation, from its lowest to its highest point, connecting every part of life anywhere upwards through the spheres with the most elevated levels. This force, invisible to earthly eyes, works through each physical aspect of Mother Earth as well as with all other planets in existence anywhere in the whole of Creation. Spiritually, there is no separation between any form of life, on all its levels and therefore no such thing as splendid isolation. All is of one construction and together forms one harmonious whole. 

What to this day appears to be erroneous, evil and destructive in our world, has behind it the power, wisdom and love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, who designs and with the help of the forces of light carries out its evolutionary plan to perfection. This is the power that guides and links all lifeforms with each other and in the end brings good out of apparent evil.

Our world would not be complete without you and me, and everybody else. So now go ahead and bless with all your heart and soul. Every one of us is a ray of light and each blessing we send out brings light to those  who are blessed. And when it returns – as it inevitably will – it increases the vibration of our own body of light, that of Mother Earth and all humankind. 

Bless all who are sharing your lifepath with you and bless those who are ceaselessly toiling in the background of life, unseen to earthly eyes, behind the realities of Earth life. Bless your family and friends, but why stop there? Bless every one of your siblings in the great family of humankind. 
Recommended Viewing:
‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’

From ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’
By Pierre Pradervand
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
‘Our World Needs You’
‘You Are Special’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*No Regrets

*_*




*_​Life is too short to spend it regretting things.
Love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t.
Never forget that everything in earthly life
Is of a temporary nature and but a passing phase,
It’s happening for the good reason
That it contains some kind of a lesson.

Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and
Do our best to create something of value from it,
So that in future each time
Something changes our life profoundly,
We go with the flow and let it happen. 

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy,
But as long as we grow and learn something
From everything that comes our way,
Our being here will have been worthwhile.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *


​


----------



## DATo

Desiderata 

Go placidly amid the noise and haste,
and remember what peace there may be in silence.
As far as possible without surrender
be on good terms with all persons.
Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
and listen to others,
even the dull and the ignorant;
they too have their story. 
Avoid loud and aggressive persons,
they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others,
you may become vain and bitter;
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. 

Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs;
for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
many persons strive for high ideals;
and everywhere life is full of heroism. 

Be yourself.
Especially, do not feign affection.
Neither be cynical about love;
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment
it is as perennial as the grass. 

Take kindly the counsel of the years,
gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
Beyond a wholesome discipline,
be gentle with yourself. 

You are a child of the universe,
no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. 

Therefore be at peace with God,
whatever you conceive Him to be,
and whatever your labors and aspirations,
in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul. 

With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
it is still a beautiful world.
Be cheerful.
Strive to be happy.


----------



## Aquarius

*There’s A Reason*

‘There are times when we understand
and times when we simply have to trust
that things happen for a reason.’
Anon.

For every pain that we have to bear,
For every burden and every care,
There’s a wise and higher reason.

For every grief that bows our head,
For every teardrop that we shed,
There’s a reason.

For every hurt and for every plight,
For every lonely and pain-racked night,
There’s a reason.

But, if we trust the Highest the way we should,
Eventually it all works out for our good,
For S/He knows the reason.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Cares For The Carer**?*
​ 
This tale contains a poignant message for all those loving and caring souls everywhere, who are in danger of forgetting their own needs over attending to those of others.

A woman of saintly kindness and generosity was spending her life feeding and educating children in need. Despite her heroic efforts, the task before her seemed endless and the whole project like a bottomless pit. One fine day, she became so discouraged that she decided to visit a well known guru to see whether he might think of something to improve her situation. Pouring out her heart, the woman told the wise one: ‘There are so many needy children and people in our world that what little I can do seems like a mere drop in the ocean. No matter how many of them I attend to, there will always be thousands and millions more who are just as needy. Besides, there are times when I could do with a bit of help myself. What should I do?’

The teacher replied: ‘Don’t come to me for the answer to this problem or any other, but pay attention to your inner guidance, look inside your heart and listen to the wise one who dwells there. The only place where trustworthy answers to all our questions can be found is the voice of the living God within, who is waiting for you to call for its guidance. Since time immemorial this part of our being has been known as the small still voice of conscience. Meditate and listen carefully to what our inner guidance has to say, then do not hesitate to follow it’s advice.’

After the woman had sat in deep meditation for about an hour, her inner voice said: ‘Go and fulfil your loudest and deepest longing.’ She thanked her inner guidance as well as the guru for their advice. Then she went to town and treated herself to a big bunch of flowers, a box of her favourite chocolates and a dress she had long admired in one of the shop windows. On top of that she made a resolution to regularly take time out for attending to her own needs, inner and outer ones. 

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims*





​ 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ,
May the Light of Your courage, power and strength
Flow freely into us and our world, not only into
Those affected by natural disasters
Like earthquakes, flooding and landslides,
But also the victims of human-made tragedies,
Wherever they may be happening.

Grant us and our world the gift of Your wisdom and love,
And help us, together with You and the Angels,
To lift the souls of all who
Through such events are going
Home into the world of light,
Guided and protected by the blessing,
Healing and helping hands of the Rescuing Angels.
We thank them for making sure that
No spirit and soul of any disaster victim
Will ever be left behind and forgotten,
Or get lost in the vastness of space and time.
May those who have passed on
Forever rest securely in Your loving embrace,
The same as the rest of us and our whole world.

We pray for forgiveness for anyone who to this day
Insists on transgressing against Your law of love
And in cold blood commits crimes against humankind.
May the radiance of the Christ Star
Shine into their hearts and souls,
So that the Divine spark in them awakens
And they too once more become aware
Of their true nature as Your child,
Whose earthly existence serves a higher purpose,
And the duties and responsibilities
The right of being on the Earth brings with it.

May Your Divine courage and strength
Flow into the survivors and all who are
Lovingly attending to the sick and wounded
In mind, body, spirit and soul.
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the blessing and healing
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

‘Know that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and your world, you will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy ending – if not in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one still. Everything that happens is part of My great plan for all life, and nothing has ever taken place in your world or any other against My will. All is well and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall be forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part of any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from deep within you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to eternity is hidden.

‘I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and transition from one age to another. You and your world have always rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My plan.

‘None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all worlds – and forever will be.’

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Is Blind?

*


​
Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Time

*




​
Time is too slow for those who wait,
Too swift for those who fear,
Too long for those who grieve,
Too short for those who rejoice,
But, for those who love –
Time means Eternity

Anon.

Recommended Reading:


‘About Time’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Time*
​ 
Refuse to think of time in the earthly sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy. Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth it is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are merely ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist you with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your earthly sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to worry about tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and every new one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for those who are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself. If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join them.

Because on the inner level of life all is one, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking patterns, everybody else changes with them. If you are familiar with spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are all changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of Earth life can be very frightening.

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it has first happened on the inner level of life. As a result, each time one of you consciously changes their inner perception and attitude towards life, your whole world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active interest in what surrounds you. Your intelligence is part of and one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s hearts and souls, and the small still flame of spiritual understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in Me, your Creator, and the goodness of the life I have prepared for each one of you. 

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to become a lightbringer and healer, who in the fullness of time can be used as a channel through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with Me and experience the elation of acting as a true child of Mine by assisting others to become aware that they also are the daughters and sons of My eternal spirit. In the name of love I ask this of each one of you. 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Tree Of Life Blossoms

*
_*




*_​
•    No-one is worthy of our tears and those who are, would never dream of making us weep.

•    Don’t cry because something is over! Smile and give thanks that it has been. 

•    Just because someone doesn’t love us the way we want them to, does not mean they do not love us with all they have got. 

•    True friends are those who touch our hearts and souls when they reach for our hands.

•    The most painful way of missing someone is by sitting by their side and knowing that things just cannot be between us.

•    It’s not a good idea to frown, even when we are sad. Just think, there could be someone waiting to fall in love with our smile.

•    Don’t waste time on those who are unwilling to spend theirs with you.

•    To the world you may be just one more person, but to someone you could mean the whole world. 

•    The Universal wisdom may want us to meet a few wrong people before meeting the one who is just right for us, so that when we finally encounter the right one we recognise them and are grateful for finding them. 

•    There will always be people who let us down and are willing to stick a knife into our back. Through looking for the mistakes we made and in future following our inner guidance in all encounters, we learn to trust the wise one within to show whom we can trust and who should be avoided. 

•    Rather than trying to get others to understand us, it’s better to work on getting to know ourselves and our inner motivations and through this becoming a better person.

•    In all our endeavours, let’s not try too hard. The best things frequently come our way when we least expect them.

•    Above all, never forget that whatever happens in your life does so for a good and wise reason, which is that you should learn something from it and grow in wisdom and understanding.

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Sublime And Essential Things*
​ 
Here is some advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo: ‘About sublime and essential things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you converse with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the frivolous, be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the flower of your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are not ready for it, be on your way smilingly, because you know that they will come to what you have found in their own time. Should someone pick up your petal, examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and discreetly allow them a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic inner garden. Tell them of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything. Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter their minds, to act as a key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the only true freedom there is for humankind: spiritual freedom!’ 
 
From ‘The Eternal Light’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Do Our Children Learn At School?*

Well, what do they learn?
That two and two make four,
And Paris is the Capital of France,
But where and when are they going to learn
Who and what all of us truly are?
Why don’t we ourselves ask them: 
‘Do you know who you are?’
When they say they don’t know, tell them
‘You are a unique marvel – every human being is.
There is no-one in the whole of Creation,
Who is exactly like you or me.

What’s more, during all the millions of years
That have come and gone, since humankind
First appeared on the Earth, 
In the long course of its evolution,
And however many more years of this are still to come,
There has never been another being like you and me,
And there never will be.

Humankind eagerly searches for miracles and 
Loves to dig deep into all kinds of mysteries.
Why then is it so hard for us to recognise 
That we are the greatest mystery of all and 
That the physical bodies each one of us is living in 
Is one of the greatest wonders of our world?
This means every one of us has been born 
Into their own private marvel.
Take a good look at your whole body, 
Your arms, hands and fingers, legs, feet and toes.
See how cleverly everything moves and works together? 
It’s nothing short of a magnificent work of art and 
A masterpiece of engineering.
Don’t you think that’s worthy of calling a miracle, my child?

As you grow up, you will sometimes be in danger 
Of despairing about the state of our world.
I say: ‘Don’t!’ You are here to do your share
Of making it a better place for all its lifeforms. 
We humans are allowed freedom of choice
And this includes our behaviour. 
Yours, the same as mine and everybody else’s,
Is never accidental, but chosen.
It is up to us how we react to those around us
And which way we behave, at any given moment.
When finally everybody knows this and acts on their knowledge,
Everybody’s behaviour will always be a conscious choice.
We shall then have freed ourselves and our world
From the ignorance of many lifetimes with which 
All of us together created the present conditions in our world.

This is not an easy task because each one of us has 
Brought into their present lifetime 
Many thinking and behaviour patterns 
From previous ones, which by now have become so 
Deeply ingrained in our consciousness 
That shedding them is difficult.
Yet, it can and has to be done. 
Rejoice, my child, you have been born at a good time, 
A time of transformation and renewal of the Earth
And all its inhabitants. 
This is our opportunity for helping to bring into being
A new world that comes ever closer to the visions 
We can at present see only in our dreams:
A world where all live together in peace and harmony,
Where violence, cruelty and unkindness are no longer known.
Hold onto this mental picture, think about it often and know 
Deep down in your heart that one day it will come true.

As I told you earlier, we have been given freedom of choice
And that in truth is the only real freedom we earthlings have.
Life constantly presents us with choices and it’s
Of the greatest importance that you, my child,
Learn to choose wisely and strive to be true to your real self.
Our Divine Mother/Father wants us to grow and evolve 
Into ever more beautiful beings
And that is the only way this is possible.
Everybody’s potential is unlimited and we have the right 
To aim for becoming someone like one of your ideals, 
Maybe Mother Theresa, Saint Joan of Arc,
Shakespeare, Michelangelo or Beethoven. 

Each one of us living in their own physical body
Creates the illusion that we are all separate from each other.
Don’t allow this to fool you, my child,
As nothing could be further from the truth.
All life is one big family and on the inner level 
In spirit we are all one. 
Because of this, when we hurt one, 
We hurt everybody, including ourselves.
Knowing that and also that each is a miracle 
And a unique marvel, just like you are, my child, 
Could you ever hurt or harm another? 

Life is a precious gift and you have received this lifetime 
So that you may learn that we are all on the Earth 
For good and wise reasons, and that is 
Learning, individually and as a race,
To love wisely, to cherish, help and support each other.
We are all responsible for ourselves and our world.
We need to work together and everybody has to do their own bit
Of making our world a better place for everything that shares it with us;
A world that is worthy of all its children, including humankind.
For all of us are the beloved children of the 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
And their only born Son, the Light of all lights,
And the Sun behind and above all Suns.

Pablo Casals
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC

Aquarius said:


> *What Do Our Children Learn At School?*
> 
> Well, what do they learn?
> . . .​


Our schools are deficient in rewarding those that can regurgitate current dogma, and inculcating youth with our destructive pyramid economic paradigm, as opposed to promoting critical thinking. Most public schools [North American version] though, are trying to keep faith based teaching separate. 

There're good reasons for this besides separating facts from fiction, not the least of which is there are so many versions of faith based teaching, and the differences in such thinking is a major contributor to divisiveness in the world. This can easily be seen in Sunni Extremists destroying ancient religious sites of Christians, Muslims, and Jews, in Jehovah’s Witnesses accused of destroying an ancient religious site in Mexico because it wasn't Christian, and in supposedly church going big oil and corrupt politicians destroying sacred Native American sites so they can ram through their oil pipeline (not even needed if we're to transition to renewable energy).  The list goes on ad infinitum throughout the history of humankind.

The point being that if we promoted critical thinking, and recognized our serious flaws, instead of glossing them over with rosy imaginings, then we might make some progress instead of going round and round in a destructive circle. 

What should seem obvious, is that the problems we're exacerbating can't be solved with the same thinking that created them.


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Love?
*
​ *



*​ 
Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This love wants all its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of humankind is love because from love we once came and to love each one of us eventually returns. This world was created to help every soul discover and then integrate its Divine qualities. That is why time and again we have to return to it, until we finally have learnt to love the way our Creator loves us and all His/Her creations. This way of loving is by no means some kind of soppy emotion. First and foremost it is kindness, gentleness, consideration and tolerance towards all life and beings, including ourselves.

To my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and meaning of our present existence, and an understanding of the different lessons each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than anything else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the weaknesses and pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of all signs. In every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters them, in the hope of learning how to rise above and overcome them.

It seems that all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in judgement over others. Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes and foibles of my companions on the road of life, as well as my own, with compassion and kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift myself above judging others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s behaviour and that they are my sibling in the great family of life has made all the difference to my approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each one totally and unconditionally is a natural progression of this development. It does away with the urge to sit in judgement and when someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me, these days I can smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far as I am concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition: ‘Ah, that’s why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change myself, not them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To help others find that same tolerance through a better understanding of their own nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May White Eagle have the last word. It came my way in ‘Monday Thought’ 25.2.2013: ‘Love is seeing good in others and God’s hand working in the lives of others. Love is gentleness, sympathy and understanding. It is never a surrender to unwise and foolish demands. When you centre your heart upon the tender love of the Universal Christ, your fears dissolve. Faith ever more fills your whole being and what you want to do you can do. If love abides in your heart, it will give you the power to recognise and do that which is good. Love is power, though not domination of one over the other. Love brings to you the power to know and do the will of God.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?*
​ 
Because we are part of God and co-creators with God, each one of us is personally responsible for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words and actions. And because we and our world are as much affected by the Universal laws as the rest of God’s Creation, whatever any one of us sends out into the Universe in some form inevitably finds its way back to its sender. With the unerring ability of a boomerang it does this either in this lifetime or in a future one. The awareness of this puts the solution to all problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. If we dream of a more peaceful world, it’s up to us to think of ways of making it so by living in peace and harmony with the Divine laws.

If there was no great plan of life and no Universal laws to which everything in the whole of Creation is subject, there might not be any reason why bad things would happen to good people. But there is a plan, a great one as well as one for each individual life, and the laws exist. Denying their presence or merely being unaware of it cannot make them disappear. The Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, is the reason why bad things may have to happen to even the best behaved people from time to time. To ensure that nothing in the whole of Creation can ever be truly lost in the vastness of space and time, this law decrees that everything must eventually find its way back to where it came from. 

The law of Karma is part of another Universal law that everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. This is quite clearly shown by the opposing forces of masculine and feminine, positive and negative, darkness and light, and so forth that are at work everywhere within us and our world. This is how it comes about that, if in our present lifetime we are an exceptionally good person, it is highly likely that in previous lives we were someone extremely bad and evil. Each time we arrive for rest and recuperation in the world of light, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, we are presented with images of the experiences of past lifetimes. No-one forces us to return to earthly life, but to create the required balance in the greater scheme of life and our spiritual bankbook, together with the wise ones we ourselves decide and if we choose another one, it is up to us what kind of a life it should be. 

There are people who pride themselves to be among the nastiest and most unpleasant people around. Those who fall into this trap, without fail will have to reap the fruits of the seeds they are presently sowing in one of their coming lifetimes. The things they are dishing out now as sure as houses will then be returning to them in the form of being treated in offending and painful ways by others. Aware that this is the case, wise ones refuse to grumble when this happens to them or any other kind of misfortune befalls them. They go with the flow and do their best, never giving up hope that their karmic debts will eventually have been paid. 

If health problems of some kind are part of their lesson, wise ones trust that with the help and will of God and the Angels all conditions really can be healed. They live in hope that one fine day they will be living proof of this. Aware that they themselves created the underlying cause of their condition in previous lifetimes, they feel no need to complain and ask: ‘Why me?’ Instead, they first forgive those who trespass against them and then they also forgive themselves for having created the necessity for this kind of lesson. By going with the flow, accepting without complaint what comes whilst continuing to be good, kind and loving, regardless of the events in their lives, such people redeem themselves and the balance of their spiritual account is restored. 

Everything in the whole of Creation, including you and me, is always at its highest evolutionary point. At any given moment, our consciousness consists of the sum total of all the wisdom we have gained from every one of our experiences and that in the course of innumerable lifetimes. The way we perceive ourselves, our inner motivations, desires and our existence within the greater scheme of life depends on the degree of understanding we have reached. This also applies to our beliefs, spiritual, religious and whatever else and it is up to us individually to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the Universe.

All of us have been placed in earthly life to evolve into seekers of wisdom and the truth about everything. Nobody can force us to believe anything. We are free to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how can we tell the truth from a lie? Because at all times our inner self is giving us feedback of some kind, it’s really quite simple. Whenever something we read or hear is true, it tells us through feelings that rise from the innermost core of our being and say: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is true.’ or ‘No, this is nonsense. Leave it alone, it’s not for you.’

We are here together so we can assist each other to find our own way back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you at present. We have come to develop a philosophy of life that is uniquely our own and can sustain and support us through the inevitable ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly education. My writings are attempts at helping you to find yours, so that you may grow into a healer and lightbringer in your own right. Every one of us is eventually called upon by the Highest Forces to become one of those. Each has to do their share of building the bridges that consist of the wisdom and knowledge the Aquarian Age is bringing us, to replace that which is outdated and no longer valid in the old religions and belief systems of our world. 

For wise ones arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the beliefs that have been and to this in some places still are separating one part of the human race from another, is definitely the way of the past. The rest of our world will soon follow, of that I am sure. Bearing in mind that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that our thoughts have the power to constantly create and re-create our reality, let’s sow good seeds by frequently thinking of and dreaming about Mother Earth as a place where all live and work peacefully and harmoniously together. 

Wise ones don’t reject any of the existing belief systems. Instead, they embrace them all and go in search of the golden nuggets of wisdom and truth which each one of them has always contained, in one form or another. The peacemakers of our world are those who prefer focussing on that which we all have in common and what unites us, to the things that have kept us away from each other for far too long. 

But what happens when our heart is filled with good intentions and we try to do something good for someone and they reject it out of hand, maybe throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for the other one rather than trying to gain some kind of advantage for ourselves, our vibrations in some mysterious way penetrate the aura of the other one. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will probably come a moment when what we said or did comes to their mind and they begin to understand and in this way it will be doing them some good, after all. 

We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the process of bringing something into being. Anything we send out into our world in thought, word and deed is a creative force that is alive and will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad and negative, by returning to us. That’s how it comes about that any kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually returns to us in some form, though hardly ever through the person who received our gift.

Who is blind?
The one who cannot perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The World Is A Bridge*
​ 
Although we are presently walking around in physical bodies, we and everything that shares this life with us is on a pathway of evolution onto ever higher levels of consciousness. Moslem tradition tells us: ‘The world is a bridge – pass over it but do not build your house on it.’ This wisdom is believed to have come to our world through Christianity’s beloved and revered legend of the Master Jesus. Now the time has come for going one step further and saying that in truth we are residents of two worlds, the Earth plane and the world of spirit. Any spiritual wisdom and knowledge we are gaining here builds a bridge into our other world. This structure enables us to cross over safely into our other world to not only get in touch with the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers, but also with any of our loved ones who have left our present existence before us.  

Life on this planet is a place of learning and a school of mysteries. In past ages, God was considered to be the Great Mystery. To my mind, the unravelling of what and who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to is a greater mystery by far. Not for nothing has it been said: ‘Children of Earth know yourselves, and you shall know God and the Universe.’ Yet, before we can make any progress in our search, we first need to discover and unravel who and what we truly are. 

The way I understand our existence is that human souls are born into earthly life so that they may grow and mature from spiritual infancy and childhood into adulthood, however many lifetimes this may take. It is an alchemical process in which we evolve from – in the earliest stages – having to take part in and experiencing the leaden dross of the lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature. The wise higher purpose behind this exercise is that we should become familiar with them and in the course learn to reach higher and rise above them. 

This is how during each one of our lifetimes on the Earth we slowly grow in wisdom and understanding of what is right and wrong, good and evil, darkness and light. In this way we are steadily coming somewhat closer to the pure gold of being consciously aware of God’s true nature and our own. As a true child of God we then freely and generously share the special talents we have developed in the course of many lifetimes with those around us and thus doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom in earthly life. 

The most vital part of spiritually growing up and maturing into adulthood, to my mind is the realisation that every experience that ever comes our way is there for good and wise reasons. This includes the occasions when we try to return to the earthly home we once knew and discover to our greatest disappointment that there is nothing left for us there. That is a particularly poignant way of pointing out to us that our earthly background at all times is merely intended to serve as a temporary substitute for our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and true our home, the world of spirit. Their earthly counterparts are never meant to offer any one of God’s children of the Earth genuine and lasting security. This privilege is reserved for our inner reunion with our Creator. It alone can provide human souls on the Earth plane with a deep inner feeling of truly being at home and finally having reached the evolutionary level where genuine and everlasting security is ours.

All life and all worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief which many to this day seem to be holding onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, our earthly existence would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at our world and its people, one surely can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view just cannot be right. It does not make any sense to me for the simple reason that it does insufficient justice to the preciousness and holiness of all life. 

To my mind, the greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving, all-knowing and understanding wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of our Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of His/Her creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as human records exist? The question ‘Why do bad things happen to good people?’ is an essential part of this conundrum. The answer lies in the Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, to which all life is subject. This law decrees that everything in due course has to return to its Source. And that ensures that nothing in the whole of Creation, in the vastness of space and time can ever be truly lost. 

Naturally, we and our world are as much affected by this law as the rest of God’s created world. We do well when at last we learn to live in harmony with this law, as we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds. The law sees to it that whatever we send out into the Universe does return to us with the unerring ability of a boomerang. If it does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. This quite clearly puts the solution to all the problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. 

The Universal laws decree that everything in the end has to balance. The corollary of this is that if someone in their present lifetime walks the pathway of a very good person, it is quite likely that in a previous one they drew their learning from being an extremely bad person. For a good all-round education and to create the necessary balance in the greater scheme of life, during its rest in the world of light the soul is likely to choose to experience its polar opposite during their next earthly sojourn. This is how the fruits of the seeds we once sowed in our role as one of the nastiest and unpleasant people around first have to be reaped and then made good in one of our subsequent lifetimes as a goodie. That is the reason why sometimes bad things are happening to good people in earthly life. The right way of reacting in situations like that is to forgive our trespassers and also ourselves for creating the necessity for this kind of lesson in the first place. Through the good we insist on continuing to do, regardless of the events in our life, we redeem ourselves and the balance of our spiritual account is restored. 

Everything in our world and all others is always at the highest point of their individual and collective evolution. And each one of us is the sum total of all the experiences we ever gathered in the course of innumerable lifetimes. But it is left to us individually to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the Universe. At any given moment, the only way we can understand ourselves, our inner motivations and desires and the life we are in, is from the evolutionary point we have reached. The same principle applies to all our beliefs, spiritual, religious and otherwise. We have the freedom to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how does one tell a truth from a lie? It’s really quite simple. Whenever something we read or hear is true, our inner self tells us through a resonance that rises from the innermost core of our being and says: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is true.’ 

The way I perceive this life is that we are all here together, so that we can assist each other with finding our own way back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you. All of us are in need of developing a philosophy of life that is uniquely our own, so it can sustain and support us through the inevitable ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly education. Every one of us is eventually called upon by the higher and Highest Forces in the whole of Creation, so they can act as healers and lightbringers and do their share of building the bridges that are now urgently required by the religions and belief systems that still exist in our world. Arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the things that separate humankind has been the way of the past. Our role now is to act as one of the peacemakers who are in search of and concentrating on that which we all have in common and unites us. 

And what happens when with a heart full of good intentions we try to do something good for a person and they reject it out of hand and throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for another, it will help them by shining through their aura in some mysterious way. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will come a moment when what we did comes to the receiver’s mind and then does them some good. We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the process of bringing something into being. 

Anything we send out into our world, in thought, word and deed, is a creative force that is alive and will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad and negative. That is why any kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually does return to us in some form, though not necessarily through the same person who received our gift.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

Part A

*The Feminine – Soul Of Our World*
​ 
As pointed out many times before, spiritual wisdom and knowledge is a constantly growing and developing organism and therefore fluid. It aims to present us with the laws and principles of the Universe in ways that everybody can understand and work with. God’s truth can be likened to a mighty river with many tributaries, large and small. It is easy to get side-tracked into one of the side-arms and sometimes we get lost in them. But, even then there’s no need to worry, as our inner guidance will always take us back to the main theme and final goal: the loving union with our Creator. 

For some time I have wanted to give you an example of you how spiritual wisdom and knowledge does grow and expand. And so I have picked for you the first item from the collection of my favourite White Eagle teachings. It consists of two parts. The first one is a White Eagle teaching that appeared many decades ago in ‘The Lightbringer – Developing the Feeling Nature’: 

‘The individual cannot find God by intellect alone. People are trying so to do at the present time, however. Many are seeking to intellectualise God; but no-one, we repeat, can find God through the intellect alone. Everyone has to go through a development of their soul, learning to feel their feelings and their love first. You can only lastingly find God through life, through your feelings, through your soul; so that the soul becomes like a bridge between heaven and Earth, bringing humankind back again to God. ‘The soul is the bridge. It enables the child of Earth to contact God again. We are trying to convey the nature of this divine Trinity of Father, Mother and Son, the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We are endeavouring to show the necessity for that sacred marriage or union between spirit and soul that needs to take place within every human being.

‘It is the woman aspect, the Divine Mother aspect, which is the tenderness, the love and the gentleness in life, the tenderness without which Spiritual death must ensue. Do you see the importance of woman’s place in the scheme of things? First let us say that women, those who are in the highly-privileged position on Earth of being in a woman’s body with womanly qualities, have great responsibilities. They do not all recognise such responsibilities, for they allow their lower or weaker self to take possession of them instead of realising their noble and divine attribute, the attribute of the Divine Mother. 

‘The work of the woman in you the feminine, caring and nurturing side, which both genders contain – whether you are physically a mother or not in this world – is to give love and motherhood, to nurture and care for, in other words to mother all life; to express motherhood with tender love and sympathy – and with wisdom which is as important as the love. Finding the woman within you, you must endeavour to develop the qualities of the Divine Mother. Can you see that the Divine Mother is herself the soul of humankind? It is the soul, and the soul is the intermediary between the individual self and the First Principle or Will of God.

‘When you arise and manifest from within yourself the dignity of the divine principle that is behind womanhood, wars will cease because the soul (or the woman) desires neither strife nor war. The soul is peace-loving; the soul yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection; the soul, being intuitive, can look into the future desiring to protect the race, not to destroy it. We speak most earnestly to all women, urging them to develop the qualities of the noble, the holy Mary, the mother aspect.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

– To be continued in the next chapter –

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

_*Part B*_

*Divine Guidance*
​ 
The White Eagle teaching of the previous chapter must have been highly advanced knowledge when it first appeared, probably in the 1930s to 1940s. It is likely to have come to my attention as a confirmation after I had written of ‘What Is Soul’ in ‘Healers And Healing’. The latter is the earliest part of my work and came into being more than ten years ago. If you are ready to compare White Eagle’s wisdom with my intuitively updated and extended re-interpretation of November 2014, here it is. 

‘It is impossible for individuals to find God by intellect alone, although to this day many are trying to do so. No matter how hard anyone may attempt to intellectualise the Divine, you are not going to find God through the intellect alone. First you have to go through a development of your soul by learning how to love wisely and paying attention to your feelings. 

‘God can only be found through experiencing life and the Divine through the soft and sensitive world of your feelings. This part of your nature is your soul. It acts as the bridge between Heaven and Earth that brings humankind back to its Creator and enables you, as a child of the Earth, to contact God. By this we mean the Divine Trinity of Father, Mother and Son – the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We aim to help each one of you to become aware of the sacred union between the spirit and soul of the Highest and these two parts of your own being, which in due course will take place in all human beings.

‘This union is the marriage and the healing all of you are on the Earth plane to seek. Wise ones, who are seriously in pursuit of this, refuse to suppress their feelings with the chemicals supplied by the pharmaceutical industry of your world. No matter how hard their healing journey may sometimes be, they persevere and continue to allow their feelings their natural coming and going. They are resting safely in the knowledge that under the emotional/spiritual debris of many past lifetimes there waits for them the reconnection with their Divinity, the Divine aspect of their own nature. The six-pointed star is a symbol of this healing process. During the journey the upper and lower triangles are slowly merging and melting into each other to produce yet another perfect – that is whole – and Christed human child of the Earth. 

‘The femininity of the Divine Mother is that which manifests as tenderness, love and gentleness in life – without these qualities spiritual death ensues. Can you see the importance of the feminine in your world and woman’s place in the great scheme of things? All those who are in the privileged position of presently being in a woman’s body and who are also endowed with womanly characteristics carry great responsibilities. For as long as you fail to recognise this as a woman, you are in danger of allowing your lower earthly and weaker self to act out its attributes rather than manifesting their own version of the noble and divine ones of the Great Mother. 

‘The feminine in both genders alike is your caring and nurturing side. And whether you are physically a mother or not in your present lifetime, the work of the feminine aspect of your nature in women and men alike is to give love and provide the nurturing and caring of motherhood for all lifeforms. This expresses itself not only in tender love and sympathy but also with wisdom, a quality that is just as important as the other two. To take possession of the woman within you, you yourself have to develop the Great Mother’s characteristics. This is of the greatest importance, as the Mother aspect is the soul of humankind and she also acts as intermediary between the individual self and the first principle, the will and power of God, the Father aspect of the Divine and your own nature. The Mother is the second principle of the Holy Trinity and the third one is their Son, the Light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns. This is the Spirit of the Universal Christ and each one of you and us is a spark of His/Her radiance.

– To be continued in the next chapter –

From ‘Our World In Transition’

If you would prefer to read the whole sequence of 
‘The Feminine – The Soul Of Our World’ 
in one session, to gain a better comparison between the 
original White Eagle version and my interpretation, 
please follow the link below.

‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

_*Part C*_

*The Lessons Of The Patriarchy*
​ 
‘_For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways_.’ Psalm 91:11 and ‘_For it is written: He will command his angels concerning you to guard you carefully’_ Luke 4:10

‘For more than six thousand years, the Angels, Master and we, their helpers and your guides from the world of light have been steering and accompanying you through the lessons that were necessary for the development and better understanding of your race’s masculine forces. Unfortunately, to the detriment of the character of human nature and your world, this could only be done by ever more excluding and finally almost removing the wise and loving influence of the power of the feminine. The intention behind this was to show you what your world without it would be like. The result is before you, so you can all see for yourselves the result of this state of affairs. 

‘At no stage during every part of this evolutionary phase has any one of you been left to your own devices. In the background of life we have always been with you, to supervise and steer you in the right direction. This is how, slowly but surely, all of you together moved forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life towards the Age of Aquarius, the age of enlightenment and siblinghood of all life, when gradually ever more inner eyes would be opening. You would then be helped to find out why it had been necessary to inflict the patriarchy upon you and your world in the first place. 

‘That is why we are now in a position to tell you reliably that, when more and more of you wake up to their true nature and brings forth from within themselves the dignity of the Divine principle of the feminine, so that it manifests itself with increasing strength in your world, the time will come when you will have to endure no more wars. The feminine in women and men alike, when it is allowed to come to the fore and express itself unrestricted, desires neither strife nor conflict. The feminine aspect of your nature, your soul, is peace-loving and yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection. 

‘Being part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it. She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her symbol.

‘Learning the lessons of the patriarchy, with its lack of respect and consideration for life in whose creation the masculine aspects of your world have a minute role to play, and the horrors that followed in the wake of power-seeking, empire building and warmongering have been an essential component of your earthly education. This phase was still in full swing when the original White Eagle ‘The Feminine – Soul Of Our World’ teaching was first given and thanks be to God and the Angels that by now it has almost run its course. But make no mistake about it, the Father/Mother aspects of the Divine have accompanied all of you through the pain and suffering the patriarchy had to bring to you and your world. The only reason for all of it was that in due course you as a race would learn from the mistakes of the past and each one of you individually do their share of building a more peaceful world. 

‘The Father God is part of the Mother Goddess, and the Father/Mother is part of the Son. These three aspects of the Divine are one and will never be separated from each other. Because of their oneness they constantly work together and respond to each other in perfect peace and harmony. The Mother is familiar with the Father’s great evolutionary plan for the human race and its world. She knows exactly when the constellations and energies are right for launching the next phase and going full steam ahead.

‘The Goddess is in charge of the Angels and their subordinated messengers, guides and helpers in the world of light. Some of them have always accompanied you and forever will. The Mother responds to the creative ideas and the will and wishes of her Divine companion and mate. Yet, She only carries out and manifests those that are in keeping with Her wisdom and love. She does this to the best of Her satisfaction, for She is the one who knows the way of all things and is in charge of them. The Angels of the Christ circle follow the Mother’s instructions and pass them on to the lower realms, further and further down the line.

‘The Mother knows that with the coming of the Age of Aquarius the time for creating a more peaceful and harmonious world on the Earth has come. The lessons of the development of its masculine force have by now almost run their course and your world is ready for the return to a deep appreciation of the qualities of the feminine. The warmongering that to this day is taking place on the Earth is teaching all those present the value of peace. And the Mother is waiting to intuitively guide each one of you back into restoring the balance of your world by teaching your masculine and feminine energies how to work together in peace and harmony, the way they are doing in Her and the Father. As above, so below. The time has come when women and men alike need to take charge of the masculine part of their animal nature with its male aggression, thirst for confrontations and the glory it perceives in fighting for supremacy in all aspects of Earth life.’

What is before you now is basically the same message as the one that was given to our world through the White Eagle group of guides all those years ago. It’s just that the communication has been updated and extended to the latest stand of the knowledge the Highest now wishes to present to us and our world for this phase of our development.  

Stella Polaris October/November 2014 ‘The True Perspective’ contained the following White Eagle statement: ‘We do not say ours is the only truth, but that according to our vision it is what we see. Accept nothing that we say, unless the light within guides you to do so. Indeed, never accept blindly what another soul says. Learn from your intuition.’ That undoubtedly was all the Angels in charge of our dear friends were willing to show us at that time. And what the guides are saying about the truth they were giving at the time the White Eagle teachings came into being, applies to mine as well. I also share their view that if we let our inner wise one, the living God within, at all times be our teacher and guide, we shall never have any difficulties recognising the truth when it comes before us. 

And then, just as I had completed the above two chapters, the following White Eagle Monday Thought of 17[SUP]th[/SUP] November 2014 arrived: ‘You look out upon your world and see its chaotic conditions. You note that human life appears to be storm-tossed and wonder what will be the end. Behind every department of human life, behind politicians, statesmen and all governments, there are greater minds working for the evolution of your race.  Whenever you see something that appears to you to be a catastrophe, bear in mind that the Master mind is at work behind the scenes like a gardener with his pruning knife. And although you may feel intense sympathy with the sufferers, remember that the Masters and the Angels have a far deeper sympathy and love than you for all of them. Cultivate that sense of peace by being aware at all times that the angelic organisation behind the scenes is constantly working to bring humankind to its perfection.’

To me, the above is once more an acknowledgement and substantiation of the work just completed, the way so many White Eagle teachings reached me in the course of many years. Thank you, beloved friends in the world of light, for looking over my shoulder, holding my hand and helping me in so many ways. God bless you all. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Tears Of Your World’

From ‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Knowing that in truth all of us are siblings in the vast human family, how could I have something against anyone? Nobody is our enemy and when looked at the right way is our friend. It’s just that for the length of a lifetime we find ourselves in our present existence. All of us are like children at school and performers on the vast stage of life. The daily drama of human life in physicality is acted out to help us learn from each other. Through this we grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life, and our consciousness expands. And that is the main purpose of our existence.

From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants*
​ 
What a lot of pious talk there is on the Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our children and children’s children, but as always there is a great deal more to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care of our beautiful planet. After all, the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, hand in hand with God and the Angels, when the time for doing so has come, we should learn how to make our world into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for all its lifeforms. The way I perceive the matter is that this is just as necessary for us ourselves as it is for those who come through us, our children, and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. 

Let me explain. As you know by now, I do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a great many times. Each one of us is placed in earthly life to grow and evolve, in the course of many lifetimes, from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Until our earthly development is complete and we have reached this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this may take for each individual spirit and soul. Each reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some of the debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as creating new ones. In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other occasions as a man. As we move along, we make many mistakes. This too is good and right, as all the while we are learning something from our experiences, our consciousness expands and we grow a little bit more in wisdom and understanding. 

And how about this for a mind-boggling conundrum? In truth we are constantly playing the role of our own forebears and in case our curriculum requires further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we shall return as one of our own descendants. And unless we take an active part in blessing and healing our world now, in each future lifetime we shall be newly confronted with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet and left behind unchanged in previous lifetimes. 

Let’s take a moment and join those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not surprising that many are feeling the urge of finding and reconnecting with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being. They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with God. 

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor, I would like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree. When you consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind that in some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart melting with compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated, and before your ego swells with pride for having come through such an illustrious family, think of the part you must have played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves and the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on their way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a well balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that all human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Gratitude’ 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Because we all have everything inside, the very best and also the worst, we do well if once in a while we take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self and ask it the age-old question: ‘Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the fairest one of all?’ Exterior appearances can be deceiving, as most people know by now, but what lies behind someone else’s façade is none of our business – much as we would sometimes like to find out. Yet, what lies behind ours that is very much our concern and our task to explore. So, how does one go about it? In truth, it’s simplicity itself, as the Universe in its infinite wisdom and kindness is constantly providing, exactly for this purpose, each and every one of us with the finest and biggest looking-glass imaginable, and that is the whole of the world around us and in particular its people. 

Astrology and especially our birthchart can also be a great help when it comes to familiarising ourselves with our hidden character traits and inner motivations, as well as in which direction the predestined pathway through our present lifetime is pointing. The Universe’s highest hopes and aspirations for us are clearly marked by the sign and house position of the planets. The Sun is of special importance as it represents the pull of our spirit forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In contrast to this, the placement of the Moon by sign and house gives us clues about what we were up to in our most recent sojourn on the Earth plane. Thus the Sun and Moon between them reveal where we are coming from and where we are going to. 

The Ascendant is the outer mask through which we view the world and those around us sees us. Without a time of birth neither the Ascendant nor the house position of the planets can be assessed. Because of the importance of both these parts, more than half of the information that would otherwise be obtainable from anyone’s birthchart is missing whenever the time of birth is unknown. It is worthwhile any effort to try and find it. 

You can read more about all these things in 
‘The Astro Files – Technical Aspects’​ 
Extract from ‘Projection’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Everything that is in our lives is there to teach us something and death is no exception. Most of all it shows that nothing and no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. No matter how powerful and splendid someone may think they are, the Angel of Death – who is part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love – calls them away at its bidding. Nobody leaves this plane as our inflated ego may try to make us believe, but without any kind of earthly possessions just the same as everybody else. The whole procedure of death is a demonstration that true and lasting power never belongs to any one of us earthlings. It belongs to God alone and the hierarchy of wise ones, who have been appointed to be in charge of us and who act on the commands of those superior to them on the highest levels of life.

The Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of them has anything in common with the images of the grim reaper we know from days gone by. The countenance of these Angels is kind and loving and they radiate nothing but love. When we are ready to leave our physical body behind, one of them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking the hand of our astral body, it wraps its wings of golden light around us and takes us to the world of light.

From ‘Parents And Children’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Retrograding Planets*
​ 
There are many who use the movement of the planets performing their Cosmic dance in the heavens above us for planning the events of their lives. In particular they follow the astrological movements of the Sun, Moon and planets through the signs of the zodiac. Wise ones use astrology as a valuable tool for self-improvement by endeavouring to develop the positive and highest qualities of the signs affecting them, whilst overcoming the lower and darker characteristics. Yes, the planets can make us behave in certain ways and their energies can be the cause of events on the earthly plane of life. 

When the planetary energies are right, the Lords of Karma behind the scenes of our earthly existence set the wheels in motion for the things to happen, which we ourselves created through our thinking and behaviour patterns in other lifetimes. We ourselves are responsible for whatever happens to us, we are its origin. But, and this is a most vital but, at all times we have the freedom to choose how we react in any kind of situation. We can choose whether to react in positive or negative ways and that’s the only freedom we truly have as earthlings. 

The same as everything else in the whole of Creation, all life on the Earth plane, including people and events, are most certainly affected by the planetary energies. But the ultimate moving force behind all life, including that of the Earth, is the great plan of life and the design for our own existence within it, ruled by the power and the will of our Creator. The Father/Mother of all life conducts the Great Symphony of all life by keeping the planets safely in their orbits, the same as each one of us on our predestined pathway. The Angels on the highest levels of life are the executors of the great plan; they are responsible for its smooth unfolding. 

And what happens in earthly life when from time to time planets create the impression as if they were travelling backwards through the zodiac? Rest assured, it only looks like that from where we are. Life is ceaselessly evolving and nothing in the whole of Creation ever moves backwards. The apparent backwards movement of the planets is known to astronomers and astrologers as retrograde motion. But what does that mean? The effects this is having on us and our world are most easily observed each time Mercury goes retrograde. 

Mercury was the winged messenger of the Gods of antiquity, who stole the fire of the Gods, i.e. the creative ideas of the Highest, to alleviate the suffering of humankind. Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini and Virgo and a symbolism for the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds. With the passing of time, each one of us is required to learn how to tune theirs into the frequencies of the highest levels of life. When this has been achieved, the fire of the Gods of our time in the form of Divine wisdom and truth can flow us for the blessing and healing of all earthly life, including us. 

The human brain is the instrument through which the Universal Forces are constantly thinking and expressing themselves. It’s not our brain that’s doing the thinking on its own, as many like to think. Where else would all those strange thoughts come from that frequently float through our minds and also the creative inspiration of the writers of our world? 

Observations have shown that during the periods when Mercury goes retrograde, which happens fairly frequently, human plans somehow do not seem to work out, but these periods are excellent for looking within and reflecting on the past. This is helped by intuitive levels that are particularly high at these times. It has also been observed that occasionally extraordinary coincidences take place. Therefore, the general advice is to remain flexible in all things, for instance allowing extra time for travel and delaying the signing of contracts until Mercury moves direct again. There is no harm in reviewing projects and plans during the retrograde periods, but wise ones wait until things have returned to normal again before attempting to make them a reality in earthly life. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars’
[*=center]‘Do Not Blame The Numbers Or The Stars’
[*=center]‘The Buck Stops Here!’



[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
[*=center]‘Don’t Quit!’
 
From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Astrology – The Divine Science*
​ 
Throughout my writings astrology is used to explain the processes of life. If one wishes to find a better understanding of them, astrology is the best possible instrument imaginable. All life is subject to Universal or God’s laws and astrology shows us that everything in our world has its allocated place and serves a specific purpose, and that everything in our own life and that of our world unfolds with the precision of a giant clockwork. These things leave no doubt in my mind that there really is a great plan of life and that all is well with us and our world, in spite of the fact that it frequently does not look that way. 

Astrology is sometimes called the Divine science and that indicates that it belongs to the esoteric/spiritual realms and their sciences that form the background not only of our earthly existence, but of all worlds and beings throughout the whole of Creation. Invisible to earthly eyes, the angelic and spirit world behind the scenes of earthly life are ceaselessly toiling to bring everything on this plane into being and to maintain it.

Young and inexperienced souls in the ranks of the scientists of our world have yet to discover that for earthly minds and perceptions there are two types of science. There appears to a science of the outer physical plane and the esoteric science of the inner spiritual background of life. Yet, in truth the two are one and there is no difference between them. The task of our scientists is to search for a better understanding of the principles of the processes of our existence. I don’t think they will get very far with their explorations for as long as they fail to recognise the following things. There are two levels of our existence and the world around us is but a reflection of that which is operating on the inner level. The inner brings the outer into being and without the inner, there would be no outer life.

No matter how much anyone wishes to deny that our earthly existence has a spiritual background, I believe it is there nonetheless and there are many who share my view. The New Testament’s John 1:5 tells us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness cannot understand it.’ The light of the intuitive wisdom and knowledge of the Highest is present in everyone. It’s just that for a long time it remains hidden from our view, like buried under some kind of boulder. Through the experiences of many lifetimes this obstacle is gradually removed, so that the inner light in the form of increased understanding can slowly begin to flow into the earthly self’s darkness. 

Back to astrology and why it is called the Divine science. In my view, astrology undoubtedly belongs to the realms of the esoteric/spiritual sciences and is part of the dimensions of life that can neither be seen nor measured and weighed. Astrology manifests itself on the outer level in many different forms. Its principles and laws throughout the ages have never changed. The only things about it that did were the interpretations of those who became interested in this intriguing branch of science. It’s good to know that regardless of what people have ever made of anything, no false belief ever had the power to destroy the truth. In due course the former is shed and the latter becomes known to ever more of us. Naturally, this also applies to the many religious tales and legends our world has seen through the ages. 

Astrology consists mostly of intuitive knowledge and that is the kind that can only be given by our inner teacher, i.e. in-tuition, the wise one or living God within. To me, astrology is a gift from the Highest, the same as everything that is in our world and anywhere else in the whole of Creation. That is why all life and lifeforms deserve to be treated with reverence, respect and gratitude. 

The astrological basics can be taught like any other subject and that just like them, astrology can be used either for wise and higher purposes or for negative and lower ones. This is where freedom of choice comes into play. At all times it is up to us to choose which way we want to go. My choice was made a long time ago, it must have been all of thirty years, when my wise one within gave me the first glimpse of astrology’s true meaning and higher purpose. The result is before you in the form of my writings. They have grown, and are still continuing to do so, into a unique travelogue about the miracles and wonders I keep on discovering along the road of my own healing journey. I won’t bore you with details, but it has been and still is an extremely demanding one. 

Hold my hand, metaphorically speaking, and walk with me through my writings. Come and see whether any of my truth could also become part of yours. Whenever you find something that does, do not forget to share it with as many as possible, so it can be added to their truth.

Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Astrology – Science Or Art Form?

*_*





*_​
I believe that one of the greatest difficulties we are all facing is learning to trust the goodness of the Universe that it always takes care of us and all our needs. You may well ask now: ‘How can anyone do that after all that has happened in our world during past ages and still is taking place now?’ In my struggle to come to terms with such things, astrology undoubtedly is my most valuable tool. So, what is it? A science and an art form? By some, including myself, it is considered to be the Divine science. When the knowledge it can provide is used with humility, a loving heart and an appreciation of the source of its wisdom, it can provide us all with a better understanding of ourselves and each other, of life itself, the Universe and everybody’s place within it. ​​ 
There is no doubt in my mind that astrology is a gift that was given by the wisdom of the Great Spirit, Father/Mother, to Its children of the Earth, to assist us in making some sense of our existence, and showing us the way back home into our true nature. Although it has been and still is used by many for trying to predict the future, I feel that it is much better for human souls to learn to trust that the Universe will always bring to each one of us whatever is right in any given moment. Instead of fortune telling, I prefer looking for the esoteric meanings of astrological terms and symbolisms. In that way astrology reveals itself to the astonished onlooker’s eyes as a precious tool for finding a new understanding and a fresh approach to the relationship between humankind, our solar system and the whole of Creation.

Naturally, I would not dream of stating categorically that astrology is this, that or the other for everybody. All I can tell you is what it represents for me and how I like to use it. To me, it is but a means to an end, and that is finding a firm grasp of the underlying esoteric principles of the physical presence of the planets in the sky above us. Observing how the planets, the signs and the houses relate to the character and typical behaviour patterns of every human soul on its evolutionary pathway, I find endlessly fascinating. And it is amazing how astrology can point us towards fulfilling our highest potential, and where hidden treasures might be discovered, if one digs sufficiently deep into one’s soul memories. This to my mind is of the greatest importance, because through consciously working on this is it is possible to influence our individual destiny, as well as that of the collective.

As children of the One and of life itself, it is up to each individual soul to re-align itself with the energies and the forces of the Universe. And there could be no better tool than astrology for pointing us in the right direction. Astrology is something that the Universe lovingly puts into the hands of all those who reach out for it, showing their readiness and willingness to receive it. The amazingly accurate way astrology works is proof enough for me that there really is such a thing as a Great Plan in the heartmind of God, in which every individual soul and the soul of all nations and worlds have their allocated and predestined place. 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## LeeC

Hmmm ... blurring the distinction between hard science and beliefs is something we're all prone to in varying degrees. 
"_When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but creatures of emotion._" ~ Dale Carnegie

“_Do you see the slightest evidence anywhere in the universe that creation came to an end with the birth of man? Do you see the slightest evidence anywhere out there that man was the climax toward which creation had been straining from the beginning? ...Very far from it. The universe went on as before, the planet went on as before. Man's appearance caused no more stir than the appearance of jellyfish._” ~ Daniel Quinn​
While everyone has a right, indeed a need, to engage in artificial beliefs, the problem I see is where we use such to justify/ignore proclivities that diminish our existence. 
“_Man is the most insane species. He worships an invisible God and destroys a visible Nature, unaware that this Nature he’s destroying is this God he’s worshipping._” ~ Hubert Reeves​
So what it all comes down to is:
"_It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble. It's what you know for sure that just ain't so._" ~  Mark Twain​
My perspective is that if we were capable of true caring beyond our individual selves, then we would care for the world our children will have to get by in.

"_A human being is part of a whole, called by us the Universe, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings, as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and ...to affection for a few persons nearest us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty._" - Albert Einstein​


----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> "_When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but creatures of emotion._" ~ Dale Carnegie


 
The way I understand the matter is that we all have everything within. Therefore, we are always dealing with creatures of emotion as well as of logic.



LeeC said:


> "_A human being is part of a whole, called by us the Universe, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings, as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and ...to affection for a few persons nearest us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty._" - Albert Einstein


 
I couldn’t agree more with what Albert Einstein has to say. 

See ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’.​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Balancing The Spiritual Bankbook Of Life - **Part One*

*Our World Is A Bridge*
​ 
Our race and everything that shares this life with us is on a pathway of evolution onto ever higher and more beautiful levels of consciousness. Moslem tradition tells us: ‘The world is a bridge – pass over it, but do not build your house on it.’ This quote is believed to have come to our world through Christianity’s beloved and revered legend of the Master Jesus. The Age of Aquarius is the age of spiritual knowledge and truth. It is constantly bringing us new revelations about us and our world. That’s why many know by now that all human beings are much more than mere earthlings because the essence of our being is spirit and soul, therefore immortal.

This shows us that Earth life could never have been intended to be a bridge. It is but a temporary home and we are in this life to each construct their very own bridge that connects us with our true home, the world of spirit or light. That’s the place from which we all emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime because in truth we are residents of two worlds. To prepare us for the coming of the Aquarian Age, God’s great plan of life provided that until its arrival we had to remain unaware of the fact that the essence of our being is spirit. Now we know that the invisible background of our earthly existence is the spirit world and that without it there would be no Earth life.

The structures we need to build are inner ones, bridges of consciousness that connect our two worlds with each other, so we can benefit from one whilst still taking part in the other. These bridges can be crossed safely any time we require the assistance of the Angels and Masters, our spirit friends and helpers, and also those who are waiting for us on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our worlds. Earth life is place of learning and our other world is where we go to rest and recuperate from its stresses and strains. In principle there is nothing wrong with making our home on the Earth because we are meant to be comfortable here and enjoy ourselves. That’s perfectly all right as long as we as also attend to our spiritual obligations and evolutionary task, and don’t forget that this home is but a temporary one which we shall be leaving it behind as soon as purpose of our present lifetime has been fulfilled.

Our planet is a school of mysteries where in past ages God was considered to be the Great Mystery. In my view, the unravelling of what or who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to has been the greater mystery by far. The Age of Pisces could not help us with this. It was the age of false beliefs and blind faith, deceits and deceptions of the self and others, that prepared us for the coming of the Aquarian Age. There is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of God’s great plan of life to keep us away from any kind of truth and especially the discovery of God’s true nature and our own. This was achieved with the help of the religions of the Piscean Age. They were specifically designed to teach us how to treasure and value the truth each time some of it comes our way. It had to remain hidden from our view until the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, would be with us.

Then at last it would be revealed that God is as much part of us as we are of God and therefore knows every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Because of this there is no way of deceiving Divine justice, which is so just and fair that it can be hard to grasp by earthly minds. The process works as follows: everything that is in our life at any given moment was created by us. It represents the harvest of the seeds that were planted by us in previous lifetimes. The awareness of this brings the realisation that we have nothing to moan about and every reason to be thankful for life’s opportunities to make good where we once sinned. Our knowledge also enables us to do better this time round by working very hard on planting nothing but the best seedlings, i.e. doing only that which our inner guidance tells us is good, right and beautiful. What we then do is our free will and in keeping with our higher nature and not because someone says that’s what we should do – there’s a world of difference between the two.

Whenever difficult and traumatic times come our way as a result of what we created in previous lifetimes, it is comforting to know that everything in earthly life is temporary and merely a passing phase in our own evolutionary process and that of our world. I believe that the most vital part of spiritually growing up and maturing into adulthood is the realisation that anything that ever happens to us does so for the good and wise reason of testing us how spiritually mature we really are.

If at some stage we return to the earthly home we once knew and discover to our greatest disappointment that there is nothing left for us there, when they come to their senses wise ones accept that the whole experience has been a particularly poignant lesson. It is one of the Universe’s ways of showing us that our earthly life at all times is but a temporary substitute for our true home and parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their realm, the world of spirit. Earthly parents are not meant to supply any one of God’s children of the Earth with the genuine and lasting security we are all yearning to find. The inner reunion with our Creator alone can provide any of us with a deep inner feeling that we are truly at home where genuine and everlasting security is ours.

To me, all life and worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief that our earthly existence could be a one-off thing. If that were true, it would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at the people in our world, one can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view could not possibly be right. If it were, why should some of us be rich and others poor, some be healthy while others have to struggle their whole lifetime with infirmity, some of us have plenty and maybe too much to eat, while others are dying from hunger?

If any of these things happened perchance, without method and/or someone’s conscious decision, life would be extremely unfair and unjust. Our existence would then be nothing but a poor Cosmic joke, when in truth it is nothing of the kind. Every human life follows a carefully designed plan that is part of and in harmony with God’s great plan of life. Through the individual and collective life lessons we are encountering, all of us together respond to the energies that are available to our world at any given time. And the life plan for each one of us is drawn up during our times in the spirit world by ourselves in consultation with the Angels and Masters in charge of us.

Without the spiritual background of life and the concept of Karma and reincarnation, no part of life makes any sense to me because it denies the preciousness and holiness of all life. The greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world, to my mind, is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. If it were true, how could a Creator who is supposed to be all-loving, all-knowing and all-understanding throw upon anyone the kind of fate that we and our world have had to endure, as far back as records of human history exist?

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Balancing The Spiritual Bankbook Of Life - **Part Two*

*Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?*
​ 
Because we are part of God and co-creators with God, each one of us is personally responsible for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words and actions. And because we and our world are as much affected by the Universal laws as the rest of God’s Creation, whatever any one of us sends out into the Universe in some form inevitably finds its way back to its sender. With the unerring ability of a boomerang it does this either in this lifetime or in a future one. The awareness of this puts the solution to all problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. If we dream of a more peaceful world, it’s up to us to think of ways of making it so by living in peace and harmony with the Divine laws.

If there was no great plan of life and no Universal laws to which everything in the whole of Creation is subject, there might not be any reason why bad things would happen to good people. But there is a plan, a great one as well as one for each individual life, and the laws exist. Denying their presence or merely being unaware of it cannot make them disappear. The Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, is the reason why bad things may have to happen to even the best behaved people from time to time. To ensure that nothing in the whole of Creation can ever be truly lost in the vastness of space and time, this law decrees that everything must eventually find its way back to where it came from. 

The law of Karma is part of another Universal law that everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. This is quite clearly shown by the opposing forces of masculine and feminine, positive and negative, darkness and light, and so forth that are at work everywhere within us and our world. This is how it comes about that, if in our present lifetime we are an exceptionally good person, it is highly likely that in previous lives we were someone extremely bad and evil. Each time we arrive for rest and recuperation in the world of light, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, we are presented with images of the experiences of past lifetimes. No-one forces us to return to earthly life, but to create the required balance in the greater scheme of life and our spiritual bankbook, together with the wise ones we ourselves decide and if we choose another one, it is up to us what kind of a life it should be. 

There are people who pride themselves to be among the nastiest and most unpleasant people around. Those who fall into this trap, without fail will have to reap the fruits of the seeds they are presently sowing in one of their coming lifetimes. The things they are dishing out now as sure as houses will then be returning to them in the form of being treated in offending and painful ways by others. Aware that this is the case, wise ones refuse to grumble when this happens to them or any other kind of misfortune befalls them. They go with the flow and do their best, never giving up hope that their karmic debts will eventually have been paid. 

If health problems of some kind are part of their lesson, wise ones trust that with the help and will of God and the Angels all conditions really can be healed. They live in hope that one fine day they will be living proof of this. Aware that they themselves created the underlying cause of their condition in previous lifetimes, they feel no need to complain and ask: ‘Why me?’ Instead, they first forgive those who trespass against them and then they also forgive themselves for having created the necessity for this kind of lesson. By going with the flow, accepting without complaint what comes whilst continuing to be good, kind and loving, regardless of the events in their lives, such people redeem themselves and the balance of their spiritual account is restored. 

Everything in the whole of Creation, including you and me, is always at its highest evolutionary point. At any given moment, our consciousness consists of the sum total of all the wisdom we have gained from every one of our experiences and that in the course of innumerable lifetimes. The way we perceive ourselves, our inner motivations, desires and our existence within the greater scheme of life depends on the degree of understanding we have reached. This also applies to our beliefs, spiritual, religious and whatever else and it is up to us individually to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the Universe.

All of us have been placed in earthly life to evolve into seekers of wisdom and the truth about everything. Nobody can force us to believe anything. We are free to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how can we tell the truth from a lie? Because at all times our inner self is giving us feedback of some kind, it’s really quite simple. Whenever something we read or hear is true, it tells us through feelings that rise from the innermost core of our being and say: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is true.’ or ‘No, this is nonsense. Leave it alone, it’s not for you.’

We are here together so we can assist each other to find our own way back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you at present. We have come to develop a philosophy of life that is uniquely our own and can sustain and support us through the inevitable ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly education. My writings are attempts at helping you to find yours, so that you may grow into a healer and lightbringer in your own right. Every one of us is eventually called upon by the Highest Forces to become one of those. Each has to do their share of building the bridges that consist of the wisdom and knowledge the Aquarian Age is bringing us, to replace that which is outdated and no longer valid in the old religions and belief systems of our world. 

For wise ones arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the beliefs that have been and to this in some places still are separating one part of the human race from another, is definitely the way of the past. The rest of our world will soon follow, of that I am sure. Bearing in mind that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that our thoughts have the power to constantly create and re-create our reality, let’s sow good seeds by frequently thinking of and dreaming about Mother Earth as a place where all live and work peacefully and harmoniously together. 

Wise ones don’t reject any of the existing belief systems. Instead, they embrace them all and go in search of the golden nuggets of wisdom and truth which each one of them has always contained, in one form or another. The peacemakers of our world are those who prefer focussing on that which we all have in common and what unites us, to the things that have kept us away from each other for far too long. 

But what happens when our heart is filled with good intentions and we try to do something good for someone and they reject it out of hand, maybe throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for the other one rather than trying to gain some kind of advantage for ourselves, our vibrations in some mysterious way penetrate the aura of the other one. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will probably come a moment when what we said or did comes to their mind and they begin to understand and in this way it will be doing them some good, after all. 

We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the process of bringing something into being. Anything we send out into our world in thought, word and deed is a creative force that is alive and will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad and negative, by returning to us. That’s how it comes about that any kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually returns to us in some form, though hardly ever through the person who received our gift.

Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Balancing The Spiritual Bankbook Of Life - **Part Three*

*The Law Of Karma

*_*




*_​One of the best explanations of the law of Karma that ever came my way was James van Praagh’s notes in ‘Reaching to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through Life and Death’. The following is the essence of what he writes on page 78 under the heading ‘Karma’: We are all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’ This is another way of describing the Universal law known as Karma. The word Karma is Sanskrit in origin and literally means ‘action’. This law consists of constantly renewing cycles of cause and effect. Simply put, we are going through our earthly lifetimes either sowing seeds or throwing rocks. For as long as insist on doing this, in coming lifetimes we have to reap the effects of everything we thus created, good and bad alike.​​ 
‘These cycles of cause and effect extend through many lifetimes. The result of our actions today may not necessarily return to us in our present lifetime, but it is sure to do so eventually. Think of Karma as paying of debts and of balancing spiritual bank accounts, not overlooking that we also reap the rewards for the things we did well in other lifetimes. Karma creates opportunities for all human souls to grow and progress. Once we have learnt that every one of our thoughts, words and actions has consequences, the Universe lays the tool for creating nothing but good and positive Karma for future lifetimes.’

Through the Jesus legend the Universal Christ Spirit tells us in St. John 8:31-32: ‘If you abide by My word, you are truly My disciples. And you will know the truth and that very truth will make you free.’ What a long time it has taken humankind to find out that in truth the figure of the Master Jesus is a symbolism for humankind’s higher Christ nature. When we finally grasp this concept, it does no longer surprise us that Jesus can neither save nor redeem us. We know that, if he really had walked the Earth, he would not have wanted to mislead and hide the truth from us that no-one can do this except we ourselves.

There is no doubt in my mind that the Jesus story was inspired by the Angels  and that it was specifically designed for the limited understanding during humankind’s spiritual infancy and childhood. Wise ones, who have matured into spiritual adulthood, know that negative Karma only returns to us when we have become sufficiently strong to deal with. They accept the responsibility for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words and actions by taking the cross of their existence off anyone else’s back, including Jesus’. Shouldering this burden themselves, they do all they can to save and redeem themselves and when they do the same is happening for our whole world. Much spiritual progress is possible for those who are willing to do this.

When wise ones say: ‘May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that everything unfolds according to Thy will and wishes,’ they mean it most sincerely. This aligns our will with that of the Highest, takes the bars of the cross apart and lays them side by side. And that shows that we trust the living God within, our intuition, to always show us the right way and request from us to do only that which is good and right for us now. As every single thought, word and action creates Karma, that’s the best protection against bringing about more negative Karma for ourselves.

Whenever someone has created something unpleasant, negative and maybe downright evil, what kind of a world would ours be if someone else took the responsibility for it and made the resulting Karma go away by waving some kind of a magic wand, just because we say: ‘I believe Jesus exists.’ It wouldn’t even be necessary have to be true. If that were possible, it would be one giant copout. But spiritually there is no such thing. Everything has to be for real and carried out with the right intentions behind it. Pretending to be or do something we don’t feel and are convinced of is no good and doesn’t count. Life moves round and round in circles and whatever we send out creates an impression in the ethers and our spiritual ledger. No good, kind and loving thought or word is ever wasted. They return to us in some way, but so do all nasty and unloving ones.

Everything that comes back to us was created by us and not inflicted by some unkind and unloving higher force or fate. At the end of each lifetime we return into the world of light for rest and recuperation. When this has been attended to sufficiently, as soon as we feel strong enough together with the wise ones in charge of us we ourselves decide how far we may be able to get during our next earthly sojourn with the resolving of outstanding issues and see how far we can get with repaying of karmic debts. Within the framework of our ongoing evolutionary development a suitable pathway along the route of the life lessons that are next in line for us is chosen.

Ignorance of the Cosmic laws never could protect anyone against living with the consequences of every one of their thoughts, words and actions. The flow of our life changes dramatically and the ultimate destiny of requiring no further earthly lifetimes is approached much more rapidly when we have reached spiritual adulthood and are aware of the presence of these laws. Because we then have grown strong enough to accept our responsibilities and duties as a spark of the Divine, the true meaning of the Jesus story makes a lot of sense to us. Now we understand that the only way Christ could ever save and redeem any human being is when that person’s earthly self becomes aware of its own Christ nature, takes possession of and develops it. This we do when we freely and willingly conduct our lives in a manner that is worthy of one of God’s children of the Earth. In this process the higher aspect of our being gradually absorbs its lower counterpart, the small earthly self, into itself. With the passing of time the two parts together evolve into a Christed one in their own right.

Inspired by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, the Jesus legend was given to our world two thousand years ago. By depicting the earthly life of a Master soul, the Angels all along have been showing our race the pathway every human soul eventually has to walk. As soon as we awaken into our true nature, learn about the Cosmic laws and the higher purpose of our existence as sparks of the Divine, we are ready to follow the Master’s example and walk in his footsteps. Our knowledge opens the gate to the freedom of spiritual Mastership, which is achieved through the self-mastery of conducting our lives in harmony with God’s laws, so that no further negative Karma is created by us. And that’s how every human soul in the fullness of time has to save and redeem itself.

We are in this life to cultivate our imaginative powers. Let’s use the creative power of ours for imagining things that are good and right, beautiful and positive only and that for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. In our imagination let’s think of a world that is at peace and where all creatures, animals and human alike, live together in peace and harmony. Everybody gives of their best and nobody preys on anyone. Do not allow yourself be held down by our planet’s present state, but look ahead into the golden age of peace that is surely coming our way. Enter the silence, rise on wings of light into the spirit world and ask our friends and helpers there to show you what you can do to bring it into being.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘The Akashic Records’ 
[*=center]‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
[*=center]‘There’s A Reason’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*No Regrets*

Life is too short to spend it regretting things.
Love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t.
Never forget that everything in earthly life 
Is of a temporary nature and but a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
Because contains it some kind of a lesson.
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
So, when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow it to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every experience, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Academy Of Earthly  Life






*
​Spiritually, not knowing and understanding is darkness. Light begins to come to us steadily and constantly as soon as we make it our business to find out about something. As pointed out in the introduction, Earth life is a place of learning, a school, where every so often we spend brief spells. Even if a lifetime lasts one hundred years and more, it is still but the batting of an eyelid in terms of Eternity. We are in this life to evolve into enlightened beings, healers and lightbringers to our world, each in their own right. We are sparks of the Divine, immortal and eternal beings who cannot die. The essence of our nature is spirit and soul and our true home is the spirit world. Each one of us needs to build for themselves an inner bridge that connects us with our other world. 

I believe that for as long as we fail to grasp that our earthly existence is but a temporary state and a passing developmental phase, we shall be unable to shed our fear of death once and for all. Most of those who went there before us still had to wrestle with their fear of death because they did not know any better. But I do hope and pray that, when your time and mine for moving on has come, we shall be able to do so with joy and untouched by fear. It’s good to know that our loved ones who are already there do not love us any less than they ever did. On the contrary, their appreciation for us is likely to have grown stronger, purer and wiser now that they are once again looking at life through the eyes of their spirit self, the essence of their being. 

When we have reached the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, we have a much clearer perception of our own inner beauty and qualities as well as those of others. This makes it easy for us to forgive the relationship struggles we had with some of the people we left behind. We now understand that all relationship problems are no more than lessons that are designed to help the parties involved to bring forth and develop the characteristics of their higher Christ nature. The awareness of this makes reaching out and forgiving quite a natural reaction. The knowledge of this is helpful in the case of longstanding family feuds and disputes that have been carried forward from one generation to the next, forever in the hope of one day being able to resolve them. Every new lifetime presents us with fresh opportunities for doing just that. 

With a renewed understanding that there is no death, spiritually it is never too late for making peace with anyone and a new beginning. When both parties involved have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level, it is still possible for them to reach out for each other with love and forgiveness in their hearts, asking God and the Angels to assist with the peacemaking and healing process of some of humankind’s most ancient wounds.

The law of life is evolution and all life is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, and that on many different levels. Each one of us is a many faceted jewel that is unique and very special. Within us we carry great treasures, but many of them have to remain hidden from our own view for a very long time. But eventually our development reaches the point when we begin to become aware of them one and one small step after another get in touch with and unearth them.

Although on the surface of life our existence appears to be something very permanent and real, sooner or later we have to come to terms with the fact that each lifetime is a but a passing phase and a temporary condition, and that whatever we believe to be ours in material terms, even our physical body, is transient and borrowed. The only thing we truly own is our consciousness. Everything else has to be handed back as soon as the purpose of our present lifetime has been fulfilled. Only then do we move on, no matter how old or young our present physical body may be at the time of our passing. 

When with the passing of time ever more of us understand and accept these concepts, vast amounts of unnecessary struggling and suffering will vanish from our world, as if by some kind of magic. All we have to do is make it our business to find out. That’s the beauty of enlightenment. 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Our World Is A Bridge’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Bridges Of Love

*


​
 My parents died a long time ago.
I loved them very much and
When they went from me,
My love for them
Neither vanished nor faded away.

For a while my love seemed to
Took on a sadder colour,
But when I felt that their love for me
Had not changed, my love for them
Deepened and matured.

To this day, from time to time
I turn to my parents
In the world of light and ask them
To walk beside me or just sit with me,
So we can talk or be silent.

They always come when I call
And my heart tells me what they are saying.
It’s all very simple and has nothing to do
With spiritualism, religions or metaphysics.
It’s the power of my imagination 
And the bond of love between us
That’s eternal and will never die.

Love is the greatest power of all.
Links of friendship and love like ours 
Are bridges of love that span space and time.  
Although they are invisible to earthly eyes, 
They are eternal and nothing can destroy them.  

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*There’s A Reason

*_*




*_​For every pain we have to bear,
For every burden and every care,
There’s a wise and higher reason.

For every grief that bows our head,
For every teardrop that we shed,
There’s a reason.

For every hurt and for every plight,
For every lonely and pain-racked night,
There’s a reason.

But, if we trust the Highest the way we should,
Eventually it all works out for our good,
For S/He knows the reason.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age – Part A*

*The Link Between Astrology And Religions

*_*




*_​Most of the suffering of our world, if not all of it, has been caused by the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices that to this day are deeply rooted in our race’s consciousness. This is especially true for those surrounding astrology and religion. With my writings I have always tried to do my share of bringing this sad state to its natural end. The more my work progressed, the more I discovered the close link that exists between these two subjects. Videos came my way that showed quite clearly that all religions of our world, for as long as anything is known about them, have always been based on astrology. ​ 
If you are willing to work your way through the various parts of my jottings, you will be able to see for yourself that astrology is much more than any belief system could ever hope to be. Thanks be to God and the Angels that the Age of Pisces lies behind us. It has been an age of lying, cheating and deception of the self and others, blind faith and suffering. The patriarchy’s religious organisations of this time were first and foremost designed to suppress, as far as possible, the feminine aspect of life in general and to eradicate the last traces of the eternal wisdom and truth of the Goddess, the Great Mother of all life. 

The result of this – in some parts of our world to this day – were leaders whose only interest was the gaining of personal power and material wealth, rather than attending to the spiritual needs and wellbeing of those who followed them, often by force, like sheep to the slaughter. Deadly and evil instruments like the inquisition were specifically created to suppress even the last signs of wisdom and truth that dared to rear its head anywhere. Anything that looked like a threat to the masculine rulership was in the way and therefore mercilessly suppressed and wiped out by whatever means the various authorities could think of. 

This is how our religions increasingly became tools of evil that served the submission of people, especially the feminine part of the population. Rulership was gained through the power of fear under the motto: ‘If you don’t follow my God, you are a heretic to be burnt on the stakes for this sin. Instead of going to Heaven like those who follow me, you will be going to hell and damnation and fry in its fires forever!’ It made no difference whatsoever if someone had been a good, kind and loving person in earthly life. Yet, nothing could interfere with the fact that in these people the Christ nature was already in the foreground and the healing power of God’s white magic could work through them and assist those in need. The white magic is the essence of the Divine, the creative life force that is the source of all spiritual healing. Through anyone who spontaneously acts in good, kind and loving ways, it flows freely and at all times into the world around them.

Nothing in our world ever happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything fulfils a wise higher purpose and the lessons of the Piscean Age were necessary to teach us and our world some invaluable lessons about the use and abuse of power. And that’s why for such a long time the sacred wisdom and truth of the Divine had to remain hidden from public view and knowledge behind the surface words of the various sacred texts that for example emerged in Judaism, Christianity and Islam. The Jesus legend is of particular significance in this context. 

From the details of legends that had been and were still serving the same purpose in other cultures and civilisations, especially the Egyptian and Greek ones, the Jesus story was skilfully woven. The Angels and Masters in charge of the evolutionary plan for us and our world have inspired the scribes of all ages what they should write. The wise ones decided that the eternal wisdom and truth of the Great Mother for the time being should be hidden behind the surface words of the texts of every new religion that emerged. The details of each tales were purposely designed in a way that, once our inner eyes had opened to the existence of the higher and highest realities of life, we would soon recognise that the religious tale’s events could never have taken place in earthly life. 

Now that we have reached the Age of Aquarius and of truth, the scales of ever more of us are falling from our inner vision. That’s why many have no difficulties when it comes to recognising and understanding the nuggets of pure gold that have always been hidden in the metaphors and symbolisms of all myths and legends of our world, and especially the Jesus legend. Antonio Porchia in ‘Voces’ wrote: ‘As long as you do not raise your eyes, you will believe you are at the highest point.’ The trouble with the young and inexperienced souls that are sharing our world with us to this day is that they are as yet unable to raise their vision to the existence of the higher dimensions of life. They can’t help that their time for grasping such concepts has not yet come. For any one of us this can only happen when we have become sufficiently experienced and our energies are right.

And that is the meaning of the New Testament’s John 1:5 tells us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness cannot understand it.’ Because all of us contain a spark of the Divine, the light of the Goddess’s intuitive wisdom and knowledge is always present in everyone. It’s just that for a long time it is buried under something that resembles some kind of a boulder. Through the experiences of many lifetimes and the understanding we are gaining along the way this obstacle is gradually removed. The inner light in the form of increasing wisdom slowly then begins to flow into the earthly self’s darkness. 

The following is an extract from ‘The Fall Of Humankind’: ‘The Divine light from the heart centre of light breathes tiny sparks of Itself into earthly life where each one is clothed in dense matter. The spark can be likened to a seed that is sown in the soil of the Earth. Under the influence of the darkness of its existence the seed in due course is reached and cracked open by the warmth and sunlight it receives from above to help it to grow. Something similar happens to human souls. The pressure of what is known to humankind as evil works on the earthly self so that with the passing of time, the suffering that has to be endured as a result forces it to reach heavenwards and grow. 

‘That is how from a non-conscious spark the Divine aspect of your nature expands almost imperceptibly for a long time. Through many ages the consciousness of your small self keeps on growing. This continues until you have mastered the earthly plane of life and are capable of taking charge of yourself as well as shouldering the responsibility for the present state of your world. This shows that you have become the master of yourself. By then you have acquired various bodies or vehicles that allow you to function with equal ease on different planes of consciousness and life. Having learned self-mastery and mastery of the other planes that have become your field of action, you have become God-conscious and are therefore at one with the Great Father/Mother. You are free.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Astrology – More Than A Belief System’ 
[*=center]‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’ 
[*=center]‘Religions Have No Power Of Their Own’ 
[*=center]‘The Fall Of Humankind 
 
Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
​


[*=center]Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world: 
 
Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

Part 2
​


[*=center]‘The Astrotheological Foundations of Christianity’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

in your profile you say in about me that you are an ordinary person...that seems to me to be at odds with what you want others to think about themselves....are you a paradox of what you put on WF....


----------



## Aquarius

How right you are! We are all very special and unique beings who are loved much more than we shall ever be able to imagine. The reason why I consider myself to be an ordinary person is that, because of the work I am doing, I am no more special and unique than anybody else. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

*The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age – Part B*

*The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age






*
​Everything that ever happened in our world and is taking place to this day serves a wise higher purpose. This is also true for the suppression of all truth in the run-up to and especially during the Piscean Age. We and our world are striving to reach God consciousness and that is the level of life where nothing exists but absolute honesty, integrity and loyalty to everything that is good, right and beautiful. The intention behind the general lack of these qualities in the Piscean Age was to teach us how to appreciate them during the next age. Each time we encounter them during the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, we recognise them and value them more highly than just about anything. 

These characteristics are part of everyone’s Christ nature, though at first only in seed form. All human beings, no matter where anyone may presently be on the evolutionary spiral of life, will eventually be required to bring these qualities forth from within their own being. To enable us do our share of making our world a more peaceful place, they need to be applied to all aspects of our life when we have learnt to humbly serve the good of the whole instead of pursuing selfish aims. 

In times gone by, running with the herd was the norm and expected from every obedient citizen. The religions of those days left us no choice. Thinking for ourselves and drawing our own conclusions was unwanted, as shown by the following teaching from Proverbs, one of the oldest books of the Abrahamic religions, Chapter 3:5 + 6: ‘Trust in God with all your heart and do not rely on your own understanding. In all your ways take notice of Him and He will make your paths straight.’ And how would anyone take notice of Him other than through the words of the churches’ sacred texts, which had been declared to be infallibly true? 

For the Aquarian Age the above quote needs to be paraphrased as follows: ‘Trust the wisdom and truth of the Great Father/Mother of all life, which is recognised by your heart whenever you encounter it. Pay attention to your inner guidance and draw your understanding from the living God within. Whoever does that cannot go wrong and all paths will be made straight.’

No matter what the scriptures of the various religions asked of their followers, the people in charge paid precious little attention to their demands, for example the ten commandments of the Abrahamic religions and in particular the command ‘Thou shalt not kill!’ When it came to satisfying the drives and urges of their lower earthly nature, they did not allow little things of this nature to stand in their way. They simply invented interpretations of some of the sacred texts that provided them with a steady flow of hatred and distrust between the people and nations of our world. 

The result was ever more trouble, strife and warfare, while on both sides of the conflict, back home preachermen were praying to the same God and asking for the victory of their followers. With all my heart and soul I believe that these things will not go on forever and that they will soon belong to the past. In my view, it will not take too long until the old religions have been replaced by the new faith of the Aquarian Age. Please see the link at the end of this chapter. 

The Age of Aquarius is an age of self-discovery and self-determination. With every passing day, the Universal forces are presenting all of us with more opportunities for learning to think for ourselves, making up our own minds and coming to our own decisions as to what we can and wish to believe. That in a nutshell is the freedom of the Aquarian Age. This advanced state of spiritual development brings with it the awareness that to every right that exists in our world belongs a set of responsibilities and duties. The right to be here at this very special time is accompanied by the duty to accept the responsibility for ourselves and every one of our thoughts, words and actions. 

The ignorance of not knowing our true nature, that God is as much part of us as we are part of God and that in fact we *are* God, has been our race’s cross of past ages. We have it carried long enough and the Universe is slowly but surely releasing us from it. In this process ever more of us are nailing the cross of their lack of understanding of their earthly existence to the tree of knowledge and wisdom. Our eagerness for lessons of a higher nature reveals itself when we accept the responsibility for the state of our own being and that of our world. Knowing that everybody has done their share of making it this way, wise ones are not surprised to find that all of us are expected to make their contribution towards making it into a better and more peaceful place. 

This is best done by making every effort to steadfastly think only good, kind and loving thoughts and to create nothing but good and positive Karma. The power of this is greatly increased when we unselfishly give of our best and share our gifts and talents with all who are in need of what we have to give. The lower self is crucified and surrenders itself to its Highest or God Self each time it bravely reaches above and beyond its fears, anxieties and apprehensions, which in the course of many lifetimes have accumulated in its soul memories. Feeling the fear and doing it anyway needs to become the leitmotiv of our life. And that is how all parts of our being that are no longer desirable for our present evolutionary state are waiting to be nailed to the cross of consciousness, so that our inner vision can open and our perception and understanding of life’s forces expand.

The freedom of the Aquarian Age consists of deciding for ourselves what we can and want to believe, what or whom we wish to follow or refuse to do so, as the case may be. We are always the bottom line and each one of us has the God given right to decide for ourselves what kind of God we wish to serve. Wise ones, who make it their business to know these things, can no longer be forced by anyone to follow and fight for the defence of someone else’s false beliefs and prejudices. Wise ones refuse to give their lives as a sacrifice to a God who merely serves as an excuse for continuing the rule of trouble and strife, warfare and destruction that for so long has been the main theme of our world. 

They are acting like this because they know that the time has come when every one of us needs to learn how to march to the tune of their own inner drum, the voice of their intuition, their very own wise one, the living God within, to the tune of: ‘Alleluia! Peace and goodwill for us and our world, forever!’ And when it comes to establishing whether anything they hear or read is true, all they need to do is listen to their own innermost heart and its responses. If it says: ‘This is true, it makes sense!’ they have found something that is true and it is safe to add the item to the store of their own truth.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Time’ 



[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age – Part C*

*Do Not Think In Terms Of Time






*​ 
There is no point in trying to understand humankind’s destiny as a whole and that of every individual within it, for as long as our nose is too close to the canvas of earthly life alone and our mind is focussed on that it consists of one single lifetime. Without moving to a higher perspective it’s impossible to recognise the greater picture and see that there really is a great plan of life the whole of humankind and every individual within it has its place, and that all is well with us and our world. I have no doubt that there is such a plan and that there is also a smaller plan for each one of us, that we are steered and guided by Angels and Masters, friends and helpers who are working on our behalves behind the scenes of earthly life in the spirit world.

If we wish to make sense of our race’s existence in physicality, there is no point in thinking in terms of one or two earthly sojourns only. For as long as we insist that this is all there is to life, it can do nothing but steadfastly refuse to make any sense whatever. But as soon as our outlook changes and our perception expands and includes the concepts of eternity and God’s great evolutionary plan, quite magically everything falls into place and makes a great deal of sense. At last we then grasp the reality of the infinite love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, who so lovingly and with the greatest of wisdom and foresight created this life for us, so that we should learn from it and grow in understanding of God’s true nature and our own.

Wise ones are sufficiently evolved souls who no longer think about one of their lifetimes but all of them, hundreds maybe thousands, who knows? For many of us this is likely to be the most important lifetime of all, the one of awakening into our own true nature. For those who are becoming aware of the high and holy destiny that awaits each one of us as beloved children of God, the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are beginning to open. This means no longer running with any kind of herd or forcefully being led by the nose to the slaughter, for example in times of war, commanded to kill and maim and to be killed and maimed – the way we are sure to have done in some of our lifetimes – by priests, emperors, kings and now politicians. They had and to this day some of them have he right to demand from their fellow citizens to sacrifice their life on the altar of their leaders’ crazy ambitions, struggles for power and empire building.

When one takes a closer look at humankind’s evolutionary journey so far and every single human pathway within it from this perspective, one can only come to the conclusion that there really is no point in thinking in terms of time. Spiritually it’s impossible and unimportant anyway because the concept of time merely exists on our planet. It is one of the Universe’s many teaching aids that help to give structure and some kind of shape to our lives. The Great Architect is the designer of the great plan of life and the Angels are its executors. They alone know when the process of spiritualisation of all life on the Earth plane will be complete. Meanwhile everything rests safely in their loving hands and anything that is still happening is part of the charted road of spiritualising that we and our world have to walk.

The spiritual knowledge we are finding along this way are the instruments for freeing ourselves of the false beliefs and prejudices of past ages. The Universal forces are placing it into everybody’s own hands. Yet, all types of spiritual wisdom should be used with caution and wisely. Discrimination and discernment are high on the list of qualities that have to be honed to a fine pitch by us. Whenever we are in doubt about something we have heard or read, our first port of call needs to be a consultation with our inner teacher, our intuition, so it can show us whether someone else’s truth should or should not added to the store of our own truth.

And whenever we encounter someone’s suffering on our pathway through life, it is good and right to support them and do the best we can to ease their situation. Reminding ourselves that everything in earthly life is but a passing phase and a lesson the sufferer is being taught helps us not to get emotionally too involved in what the other one has to go through. Loving them with detachment becomes easier the more we at one with our Highest Self and view all life from Its perspective. This detachment is needed if we wish to make a lasting and valuable contribution towards alleviating the suffering and pain of our world, especially that of an emotional and/or spiritual nature. Lifting the sufferers into the light of the Christ Star and praying for the assistance of the Angels is the best we can do in any kind of situation.

As aspiring healers and lightbringers we are here to live our truth and prove through our behaviour that we trust that we and our world are resting safely in the Universe’s loving hands. And yes, I do believe with all my heart and soul that in the fullness of time with Its help all crooked corners shall be made straight and all circumstances, no matter how difficult they may appear to be at present, will be resolved, redeemed and healed. Best of all we can help our world when we share the spiritual wisdom and understanding we are finding along our own pathway through life with those around us, so that they can see for themselves that all is truly well with us and our world, in spite of the things that are still happening around us.

To paraphrase one of Christianity’s beautiful hymns: ‘Freely, freely, you have received. Freely, freely, now give! Go in My name and because you believe, others will live in Me, too.’ It is not our job to carry the world on our shoulders – that is God’s responsibility. Our task is lifting of all humankind and our whole world into the heart-mind of God. In our prayers, meditations and contemplations, whatever our own unique and preferred ways of communing with the Divine are, at any moment we can ask for the help of God and the Angels, for they are the only ones who know what really is for the best. We can do this whenever and wherever their assistance is required. Any plea of this nature will never be overheard or denied.

Last but not least, to paraphrase St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in Me and becomes like Me, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, is one with the Great Father/Mother of all life, who can then work through you to bring about the greatest miracle of all, the healing and restoration of your whole world.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Time’ 



[*=center]‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’ 
[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Could Religions Ever Change Anything?
*_
_*




*_
​For the time being, religions are still  part of the belief systems of our world and some of them are very much  alive and a potent force to be reckoned with. Yet, considering the state  our world and the trouble some of the followers of religions are  causing to this day, one cannot help asking oneself: ‘Could religions  ever change anything?’ The word religion has its roots in the Latin  ‘religare’, which means to bind and connect. Why then did our religions  bring so much war and destruction by setting us against each other  rather than connecting us with each other? 

Were any of our religions actually designed to make our world a better  and more peaceful place? Will it ever be that way? Yes, our world will  change and it will become a place where all live together in peace and  harmony, but it will not happen through the religions we have known up  to now. Look around you and see how much suffering, unrest and  destruction they are still causing. No-one will make the required  changes for us. We ourselves have to bring them about. 

With the help of religions, the Universe has been trying to make it  abundantly clear to us that none of them ever had any power of its own  and could make our world into a better one. Through this it is showing  us that the solution to the problems of our world can only be found  elsewhere and that is inside us. If we want a peaceful world, each one  of us has to look towards ourselves, sweep before our own doors and  cleanse our inner stables. Read more about this by following the link ‘The Labours Of Hercules’ at the end of this chapter.

To this day are under the impression that astrology is some kind of a  belief system, similar to a religion. They seem to think that subjects  like religion, astrology and numerology have some power of their own and  are therefore responsible for making our world and us the way we are.  We do well to remind ourselves frequently that nobody has any real power  on the Earth plane, including all religions and also subjects like  astrology and numerology. The have no power, unless it is given to them  through thinking – falsely – that they do have a power of their own.  Each one of these subjects was created by the Angelic Forces to serve as  their teaching aids. Throughout the ages, one religion after the other  came into our world. As soon as the lessons one of them was meant to  teach us had been mastered by us earthlings at any given time, the old  religions was removed and a new one appears. 

The very fact that our religions have failed to make our world into a  better one, in itself is sufficient proof of their powerlessness. Apart  from teaching us certain lessons they can do nothing. Astrology and  numerology, however, will not be as passing and temporary as any of the  religions our world has ever seen, because they are something much more  fundamental. The way I practise the two subjects has no intention of  removing the Great Father/Mother of all life from His/Her Creation by  pretending that everything brought itself into being and can do things  on its own, which in my view is impossible. 

For me, astrology and numerology acknowledge the power and might of the  Highest. They are the finest instruments imaginable for those who wish  to appreciate, enlarge and enhance their vision of God’s great love and  boundless wisdom. Wise ones, who make it their business to find out the  truth about the nature of God and themselves, do not hesitate to dig  down to the roots of things. They no longer have any need for blaming  the planets or God for the way they are and behave. Knowing and  accepting that we ourselves are responsible for everything that is in  our lives, that our character determines the outcome of our destiny and  that no-one can alter our Karma, except we ourselves, helps them to  conduct their lives in keeping with their knowledge. 

When we constantly give of our best and endeavour to create nothing but  good Karma in thoughts, words and deeds, we can rest safely in the  knowledge that eventually nothing but the best can return to us. Acting  this way puts us fairly and squarely in charge of the ship of our own  life and makes us the master of our own destiny. More about this in ‘Learning The True Value Of Things’.

Naturally, I would not wish to state categorically that religions,  astrology, numerology and other related subjects are this, that or the  other, because that simply would not for me to say. All I can and wish  to do is to share my understanding with you that no religion ever had  the power to change our world for us. The outer world is a manifestation  of our inner self and the environment reflects back to us what we are  within. As if gazing into a mirror, the events around us are constantly  revealing that which is taking place inside us. And that is why, if we  wish our world to become a different place and our lives to change, we  have look to ourselves. Read more about this in ‘The Dual Nature Of God’.

What many these days would surely benefit from most of all is a new  understanding of the true purpose and higher meaning of humankind’s  earthly existence. This brings with it a fresh approach to life that  provides us with the motivation we need to change our perception of life  and our approach and attitude towards it most profoundly. Should you  decide to go down this road, you will soon discover that many of the  most popular convictions that are deeply held by people to this day are  false ones that have long outlived their usefulness. They are waiting to  be shed because by now they have become serious obstacles on the  journey of making the spiritual progress that would otherwise be  possible in someone’s present lifetime.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
•    ‘Learning The True Value Of Things’
 •    ‘The Dual Nature Of God’​
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Desiderata - **For The Aquarian Age*
​ 
Go quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with everybody. Speak your truth quietly and clearly. Those who are ready for it will understand. Anyone who does not may do so later. Let them be. Listen to the people around you and you are sure to find that there is no such thing as a dull person and that even the seemingly dull ones can teach you something. Loud and aggressive folks are vexations to the spirit, avoid them at all cost. 

Everybody is gifted in some special way, so be neither vain nor bitter about your talents. Although they are as special as anyone else’s, there will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things than you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others, but enjoy your own plans and achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all remain interested in life and diligently apply yourself to whatever tasks are given to you. However humble they may sometimes appear to you, they are a precious possession in the changing fortunes of time and will always be a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our world. 

Even though there is still much trickery in our world, let that not blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and fair in all your dealings and in everything you do never forget that whatever we send into our world unerringly finds its way back to us. Many strive for high ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires greater heroism to live our daily lives, trusting that things will change and really get better, that all is well with us and our world and that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and miracles do happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal evergreen of the Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do your best to love. Any love given will always return in some way, even though it often does not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials, ups and downs can the capacity of our love nature mature and deepen. Therefore, take the counsel of the years with kindness and surrender the things of youth with grace. Nurture and develop your spiritual strength in good times, so it can act as your shield when the going gets rough. 

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and bear in mind that fatigue and loneliness are the cause of many fears. Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have a right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it should. 

Make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you. And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of our world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem themselves and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And whatever your aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be, make an effort to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil it. This alone can bring peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world have to learn, for they too serve a wise and higher purpose. Know that all of it is part of one of our world’s evolutionary phases that will pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you can by focussing on the mystery, magic and wonders of our beautiful world. Look for the wisdom and love behind the surface of life that brings everything into being and maintains it. Enjoy what it offers and be content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good outcome of everything that still has to take place in our world before the great transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely in the knowledge that we and our world are secure in the loving hands of God and the Angels, and that because of this everything is sure to turn out well in the end.

Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Learning To Control Our Minds

*_*




*_​As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our reality and as we think, so we become. Every thought we send into the Universe goes round in a circle and eventually returns to us in some form. In our ignorance of these things, each one of us has done their share of creating the present state of our world. Wise ones are aware of this and have no problems recognising that they are responsible for the state of our world and that if they wish the Earth to become a more peaceful and pleasant place for all, they have to think of ways of making it so. 

Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. All of them serve the development of our earthly minds and each one of them does so in a different way. Aquarius offers many opportunities for attuning the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds to the mind of the Highest. Each one of us is destined to evolve into a channel through which the wisdom and truth of the Divine expresses itself and enters our world. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, the main attention of our evolutionary development is on this aspect of our nature. 

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a positive and constructive one of light and understanding, as well as a negative, dark and destructive one of fear and distrust. Do you sometimes get a sneaking feeling that our world has become place where only bad news is good news and that the news media, without being aware of what they are doing, are constantly adding to the negative stream? I believe that refusing to give way to taking part in any kind of negativity is of the utmost importance for aspiring healers and lightbringers. Rather than adding to the clouds of darkness and ignorance that surround us and our world by watching and listening to the news, it is our duty to do all we can to counteract the clouds of darkness and do our share of dissolving them. 

We are responsible for what we allow our earthly minds to be filled with. I like to know what is happening in our world and therefore listen to the news once or twice each day, rather than every hour and on the hour like the BBC presents them. I pay attention until they deteriorate into what I call ‘the rape and murder cast’. At that moment I exercise my freedom of choice, reach for the ‘off’ button and think to myself: ‘This too is part of the great plan of life and rests in Your loving hands.’ There is no doubt in my mind that’s what it is. 

Before opening a newspaper or watching videos on the internet, I remind myself that no-one can force anyone to read or listen to anything. For me this is the best way of protecting my mind against being bombarded with and penetrated by all the negativity our sensationalistic and media-orientated outer world is constantly trying to pump into our individual consciousness and that of the collective. 

Whenever I find out that I have been missing something, my friends are happy to tell me whatever is important to them. There is nothing new under the Sun and all the things that are presently taking place in our world are sure to have done so in the past. The trouble with the technological advances of our time is that reports about them can now be served almost instantly to all who are willing to pay attention. The most lurid sensations are the best fillers of air time and sellers of newspapers. 

As I prefer quality of information rather than quantity, I switch off. And if you do the same, please do yourself the favour of refusing to indulge in a guilt trip for what you are doing. Instead, be happy and rejoice, because increasing numbers of people round our world are doing the same. Think of how environmentally friendly your behaviour is and give yourself a pat on the back. Reflect on the amounts of energy you are saving in the course of a year and the forests that do not have to be chopped down because of you and all those like-minded souls round the world. Feel good about yourself and the things you are doing to help our planet in its struggle against exploitation of its precious resources through over-consumerism. Let those who are addicted to the news not fool themselves into thinking that this issue is unimportant. It is, because we are all responsible not only for our thoughts and our world, but also – as mentioned earlier – for what we allow our minds to be filled with.

More imperative still is that as awakened ones we set a good example by not dwelling on unpleasant and chaotic conditions in the world around us. Are we not privileged indeed to know that, in spite of whatever may still have to happen, there is a great plan of life and that the reigns for the whole of creation rest safely in the loving hands of the omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient Father/Mother of all life, the Great White Spirit? 

All who once spent some of their lifetimes in the Native American tradition, as many in our midst are likely to have done, know how in those days the Great Spirit was worshipped by all. We were aware then, as we are now, that this is the Source of all being, the One from whom – with the help of the Angels – all blessings of the material plane life are constantly coming forth, including every human life. The One has always been providing us with the spiritual strength and sustenance that was required to learn our earthly lessons and carry out any special assignments that have been allocated to us. 

We are part of God as much as God is part of us. The Highest levels of life communicate with us through our intuition. This is known as the living God within, who knows the way of all things and the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. Whenever we do so with our earthly mind, the answer from our spirit mind comes immediately. There is no need to ask anyone else. We do well to practise this constantly, so that slowly but surely our earthly mind knows that our higher spirit self is always there to show us the way in all things and supply us with honest and truthful answers at any given moment. 
Throughout the ages there have been people who became inspired without at first being aware of what was happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively they receive their information without studying books. With the passing of time they found out that all outer manifestations of life are reflections of the realities of their inner counterparts and that this applies to human thinking as much as it does to anything else in the whole of Creation. It is not the physical brain alone that does the thinking, for the simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists and can function on its own. 

Without the spiritual forces in its background creating and supporting the physical plane of life there would be nothing. Naturally, this also applies to humankind’s mental capacities. No earthly self on its own could ever bring itself into being. Never mind Earth life, without the help of our Highest spirit Self and our constant companions, the Angels and Masters, friend and helpers in the world of light, there would be no physical life anywhere in the Cosmos. The angelic hierarchy is in charge of the great plan of life and responsible for its smooth running, at all times. They are the ones who bring us into earthly life and place us in the right spots and relationships, so we can attend to our life lessons and fulfil our Karmic obligations. 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Positive Thinking’ 
[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Positive Thinking

*



​ 
As we know by now, thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts of past lifetimes have created our present reality and are still colouring it, and today’s thinking is bringing our future realities into being. Negative thinking patterns can all too easily draw us into a downward spiral of negativity. Given time, they are capable of taking us ever deeper into the vortex of darkness and depression, until it has become impossible to see something pleasant in anyone or anything. 

This kind of thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is meant to be changed, by us. We may have brought it with us from previous lifetimes into this one with the intention of doing better this time round. Changing our thinking patterns is a life-changing and empowering experience. It puts us in charge of our character and our life and enables us to actively and positively influence the flow of our destiny. One of the almost immediate effects of positive thinking is that our life appears brighter to us and others find us more attractive. For their sake and our own, it’s well worth any small effort we make. Here are a few tips of how to go about it:



Start every day by reminding yourself that you are worthy of love and of all the good things life has to offer. Stand in front of a mirror and affirm to yourself things like: ‘I am a special and unique being of light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am being loved.’ ‘I am courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope’, and so on and so forth. Use your creative imagination to create sentences that feel right for you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does work. If you practise believing in yourself in this manner, the accompanying positive feelings eventually rise quite naturally from within. 
 


However, if you encounter the resistance of your inner child self that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I frequently do – you might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a meditative frame of mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your vulnerable and inner child you are hugging, then try to enter into a dialogue with it. For example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do you know that you are a special and unique beloved child of the Universe and that you have a right to be here?’  
 
When I approach my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing to listen to and accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my child self is the truth, as I know it now, yet did not when I was a child. Again, be creative and experiment. Feel within what you need right now and set about finding what works for you. Having discovered a good method, do not forget to pass it on to others and please also get in touch with me and let me know. 



Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that of others. Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am fat’. A friend of mine told me how, when she wanted to lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself thinking: ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something sweet. However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’, there was no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed better posture. 
 


Cut down on your contacts with negative thinkers. If you live with one, spend as little time as possible with them and look for the company of those with a positive approach to life. 
 


If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate and annoy you, it helps to make a list of their good points before seeing them. Doing this makes meeting them more bearable and in due course may even become enjoyable. 
 


As much as possible, avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of this world. ‘Oh, isn’t it all awful!’ and ‘Look what state our world is in!’ people are no longer appropriate company for you. They are in a negative mindset in which it is all to easy to get stuck. In your mind present them with a packet of whinger biscuits and then leave them to their own devices. As a budding healer and a wise one, you owe it to yourself to look for the company of likeminded folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit of effort and practice, you will soon be able to see that there is something good in everything and everybody, if you but open your inner eyes and look for it. 
 


Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly, forgive them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do that?’ I hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and you will be able to recognise that they have been among your best teachers, because they are the ones who helped you most of all to become the one you are now. Through their behaviour they have shown and still are demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending your way. This, by the way, is a prime example of the art of positive thinking for you. 
 


The more frequently we remind ourselves of our abilities and ambitions, the more likely we are to reach our goals. Therefore, make lists of them and think about all your achievements and of the good things that are coming your way. When something goes wrong, it is likely that negative feelings rise into our consciousness. This is the way we have been reacting for most of this lifetime, so we cannot help it, but we can choose how we respond to adversity. Take time to feel your anger, disappointment and/or sadness, but then resolve that you wish to learn from the experience. In this way something good can come out of anything that happens. 
 


When you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look outside and spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Act like the healer you are and open your window wide. Take a few deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting you. Listen to the rain, enjoy the sound and know that with every drop of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving embrace is being cleansed, purified and healed. If it’s coming down heavily, give thanks all the same because you know that we and our world are in dire need of all the cleansing and healing the Universe is willing to send us.  
 
Remember that Its power is infinitely wiser than you and I are ever likely to be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way. Rest safely in the knowledge that there is a sound and wise reason for everything and remind yourself that those who look for the good will always find it and that in everything.



If you can spare the time, put on some weatherproof clothes and footwear. Take an umbrella and go for a walk, ideally where you can be with some trees. You will then be able to feel and take part in their enjoyment of the blessing from the Heavens. Splash in some puddles, like a small child – your inner child is sure to love it! Listen to the drumming of the rain on your umbrella and appreciate it as music of a very special kind. Stop every so often, breathe in and out extra deeply and through this consciously take part in Mother Earth’s purifying process. 
 


When the Sun comes out again, notice how everything looks bright, clean and refreshed. Know that the same is happening inside you and give thanks and praise to Father Sun in the sky and Mother Earth, as physical manifestations of our great and loving Mother/Father Creator, whose light brings all life into being and nurtures and sustains it.  
 
Open your heart wide and breathe in the golden healing light that flows into you,  directly from the temple of healing in the heart of the Sun beyond the Sun. Quietly affirm what you are doing and feel how the love of God flows from the Sun into the Earth. Affirm that it is pouring into you and from there into Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, to bless and heal all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace. At the end of each day, do not forget to offer thanks and praise to God and the Angels  for another day of healing and peace, which it has been not only for you but for all life.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Thought Can Do Anything

*_*



*_​ 
The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘Thought can create good health and it can heal, but it can also bring about pain and disease, and it can disrupt and destroy the physical and mental soul life of your race. The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your world. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and of wars. But thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, as well as everything else that you and your world are longing for. Within each one of you is the power to focus only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your world. Through positive thinking ever more of this can be created by you. Learn to use your thinking for bringing about only that which is desirable and good. 

‘What you think you become and this comes about as follows. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation. The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons that are required at any given time. Every thought you send into the Universe sets up a vibration and makes an impression on the higher ethers of life. Through registering something there, you attract to yourself corresponding waves or forces. When they return to you they create certain conditions in your life. And if you are already working in the right way and are pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service to others, the law brings you the things you are hoping and praying for. 

‘But it is not only a matter of thinking what you want. That is only a small part of the picture. The most important part is that you wish to work with God to create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e. holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your world. If this is your motif, you are one with God’s creative love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘Through magnetic vibrations your thoughts are drawn towards positive and negative thought-streams. All positive thoughts, by this we mean good, uplifting and constructive ones, go forth from you and by the law of attraction align themselves to other great thought streams that are positive and good and belong to the White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the great streams of dark and negative thoughts. Can you imagine how much cruelty is created in earthly life through thoughtlessness? It can cause much suffering, whereas thoughtfulness brings love and joy, hope and courage. Any kind of it, whatever form it may take, is a contribution to the great stream of White Light upon which humankind depends for its very existence.

‘Every time a destructive thought comes into your mind, uplift and transmute it into a positive and constructive one. The accumulation of destructive thought in the mental body of humankind as a whole creates the ideas that bring into being destructive weapons and many different ways of destroying life. We want to illustrate this with the following picture. On one side imagine the creative power used for good and on the other side there is an array of dark and destructive thoughts. They are finding entry into the minds of strong intellects to create ever more advanced methods of destruction and stimulating the destructive human urges. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, are working to bring harmony and balance into human life. Each one of you can do their share of it by disciplining themselves by thinking in terms of that which is good and right, beautiful and harmonious. 

‘Those of you who are used to meditation will realise the possibilities of creative thought, God-thought, good thought. Perfect thought creates perfect form and the more you strive to achieve this in your life, it will become perfect in the fullness of time. Turn your thoughts away from war and the many terrible things that to this day are happening in your world. By always focussing on the creation of the good that will be the outcome of it, you are actively helping to bring it about.

‘There are many who will say: ‘But how is this possible when there are so many disagreeable conditions to contend with on the physical plane?’ We assure you that it is possible, but it needs self-control and the uplifting of all thoughts that are disturbing and distracting. You say you cannot help your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it. That is true, but in time you will be able to learn how to control the flow. Naturally, this cannot be done instantly. You cannot suddenly decide: ‘I will not have any unwanted thoughts today.’ It’s not quite as easy as that. It may take a long time, in some cases several lifetimes, before you gain the necessary poise of spirit that comes about when the earthly mind is at last dominated by the spirit of the Divine in you.’ 

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

For an even more comprehensive collection of my
‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’,
which can be read and also downloaded
in the form of a printout on Booksie,
please click the image below:





* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Creative Power Of Thought

*


​
​The following is the essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Everything in the whole of Creation moves in circles and consists of cycles within cycles. This is also true the human thinking processes. The more steadfast and stronger the mind of an individual is, the stronger that person’s thoughts are and the more power is behind every one of their thoughts they send into the Universe, and these thoughts can be picked up by others.

‘You do not yet understand the intricacy of the forces of communication that exist in the etheric realm of God’s Creation with the help of the thoughts as well as the words that are sounded anywhere and at any given time in your world. You have no idea what kind of vibrations each one of them creates and the impressions they leave behind on the etheric level of life. For good and evil alike the vibration of anything you release from your mind into the Universe keeps on travelling and creates more of the same. Good and constructive thoughts and words of light create more light which can penetrate the receptive minds of your siblings in earthly life and also of those who recently passed into the world after the death of their physical bodies.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

For an even more comprehensive collection of my
‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’,
which can be read and also downloaded
in the form of a printout,
please follow the link below:

‘The Very Best Of White Eagle On Booksie’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Spiritual Background Of All Illnesses – Part One*

*Dis-Ease Of The Soul = Disease*

*All Conditions Can Be Healed






*
​I believe that with the help and will of God and the Angels all conditions can be healed. This, however, cannot take places without first creating the right conditions for it and the part of my jottings that is now before you is an attempt at lighting the way. The consciousness of those who still mistake themselves for nothing but earthlings is in need of expanding into the recognition of humankind’s true nature. Every part of our whole being eventually finds healing through a better understanding of what this entails.

 At the beginning of the Aquarian Age, mysterious afflictions of mind, body and spirit abound. Among them are mental illnesses, especially schizophrenia, ME, various types of eating disorders and breakdowns. I believe that the cause of all dis-eases is a lack of ease, i.e. harmony, between our small earthly self and our spirit and soul. Every complaint that manifests itself in our physical body shows that the former fails to understand the signals and needs of the latter. But, to paraphrase Polly Berrien Berends: ‘Everything that happens to us is our teacher. The secret is learning to sit at the feet of our own life and be taught by it. Everything that happens is a blessing that is also a lesson, or a lesson that contains a blessing.’ 

We are all the Universe’s beloved children of the Earth and an integral part of Its Creation. Our true nature is love and every one of us is valuable and has a right to find a measure of happiness in loving and being loved. All of us are in this life to seek healing for every aspect of our being, as well as our world. In this process our own latent healing abilities awaken and we evolve into a healer in our own right. I believe that this can only come about through an improved understanding of the higher purpose  and meaning of our earthly existence and its spiritual background. This is also the most vital requirement for anyone who wishes to make sense of all the suffering our race has had to endure throughout the ages in earthly life. 

Human beings are inquisitive and a natural hunger and thirst for a better comprehension of everything and why things have to happen form an essential part of our nature. To help us in this quest, the Universe since our entry into the Aquarian Age has been bringing us a renewed understanding of astrology’s purpose as a tool for getting to know God’s true nature and our own. The time has come for learning about the special relationship all human beings have always had with the Great Father/Mother of all life, who created this life and world for all of us to share. 

For me, the Divine science is the finest imaginable instruments for anyone who is looking for a  better understanding of the processes of life in general and their own in particular. That’s no doubt why the Universe is placing it before those who are interested and therefore ready to receive it. When it comes to learning about our predestined pathway and the lessons we have come to take part in during this lifetime, there can be no better tool than astrology. As human beings are complex creatures and each one of us is a many-faceted jewel, we can most certainly do with all the help we can lay our hands on. 

And when one of us becomes ill, in my view no stone should be left unturned to find the true, i.e. underlying spiritual cause of the things that are troubling us. Presently, there are many very old souls on the Earth plane, who have been recycled many times over. Because of this wise ones bear in mind that it is quite likely that the explanation for their present difficulties can be found in negative and destructive thinking and behaviour habits they developed in previous lifetimes and brought with them into this one. This was done in the hope that this time round they would be able to change them into more positive and constructive patterns.

It seems to me that in spite of all the medical progress that has been made by our race up to now, especially in the technical and chemical field, our world is still short of sufficient understanding of what goes on inside our physical bodies on the spiritual level. Conventional medicine is unlikely to come up with the responses to our problems we are in this life to seek. No progress can be made for as long as some of its practitioners insist on treating the symptoms of the outer manifestations of that which is troubling us within, are suppressed with the help of chemicals. 

Wise say no to such treatments. They prefer to explore the possible underlying causes of their complaint because they know that they are the true cause of all suffering that to this day exists in our world. They appreciate that whenever something goes wrong with their physical body, it is an indication that their soul is crying: ‘Look at me, do something for me to comfort and heal me!’ Wise ones know that the same as in every aspect of the human predicament, there is no magic wand anyone can wave to make their troubles simply disappear. 

God is the greatest wise one of all, who is aware that such action would not do anything for humankind’s spiritual progress. That’s why the great plan of life decrees that each one of us for ourselves has to go in search of the knowledge that is required to get the healing process going. The Divine forces know better than anyone else that healing bodies is good, but soul healing is better. This is because unless the underlying cause of any complaint is found and the surrounding soul issues attended to and resolved first, no permanent healing can take place in our physical bodies. The illness will recur and flare up again and again, until the issues have been attended to. If that does not happen in our present lifetime, it will have to wait for a coming one. 

This highlights the urgency of getting to work and setting off on our very own healing journey of a thousand miles. But where does one sensibly start? With getting to know ourselves and our predestined pathway through life more intimately and the best way of doing this is through familiarising ourselves with the details of our birthchart. These days, I perceive each one of them as a page from a full colour picture book, the great book of life, which lays open before me. 

Lifetime after lifetime, we slowly march through all the astrological signs and houses. Designed with endless love and infinite wisdom, care and attention to details, this is how the various aspects of our being and life are steadily developed. That’s why, to my mind, the best starting point of anyone’s individual healing journey is the study of the Divine science. The less you know about the subject and do not approach it with an expectation of fortunetelling and horoscopes, the better. If this applies to you, how about becoming your very own astrologer, the D.I.Y. way. All one of these needs is an unprejudiced, open mind that is not clouded and closed by prejudices and false beliefs. 

Nothing makes me feel as loved and safe, cared for and protected than when I reflect on the fact that the lessons of my life have always been shown in my birthchart. For a long time, I didn’t have a clue about it. Yet, in the end all I had to do was learning how to interpret the astrological glyphs and symbols and get to know the many things they can reveal about me and my life. I am sure astrology can starting doing the same for you, as soon as you begin to study my interpretations of the Sun signs. 

When you become your own astrologer, you will soon find out that basically, it’s all very simple – just like all truly great ideas. The Sun by sign and house position shows the direction in which our Highest or God Self is pulling us. The Moon by sign and house position can tell us a lot about what we did in our most recent lifetime. The sign on the Ascendant is the window through which we perceive our world. It also shows the way we communicate and interact with the people around us and the way they see us. Find out more by following the relevant links at the end of this chapter.

Folk wisdom says: ‘Give someone a fish and you feed them for a day, but if you teach them how to fish, you feed them for a lifetime.’ I have no intention of catching any fish for you. I would like you to learn how to fish, so that you too will be able to feed yourself – not only for your present lifetime but way beyond.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Family Energies’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘The Rescue’ 
[*=center]‘Be Your Own Astrologer’ 
[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
 

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Fears And Anxieties – The Cause Of Disease





*
​ 
‘First people sacrifice their health in order to make money and then they spend lots of it to recuperate their health. At all times many are so anxious about the future that they cannot enjoy the present. As a result, they neither live in the now nor in the future, walking through their earthly existence as if they were never going to die. And so, they eventually leave this plane of life without ever having really lived. How sad!’ The Dalai Lama, edited by Aquarius.

As human spirits and souls who are temporarily encased and trapped in physical bodies, we owe it to ourselves to make time available to find out about the spiritual background of our existence and start asking questions like: ‘Who or what am I and what is the true purpose of my being here? When my earthly life is over, what is going to happen to me then?’ For as long as we remain ignorant of these things, there is no way of knowing that each time our physical body comes down with some kind of complaint, our soul is sending us a signal that something is amiss with our life. The only way it can attract our attention is through our physical body, because that’s where it lives. It has no other way of communicating with us and if its signals are ignored for too long, in the end they can do nothing but manifest themselves in the form of all manner of complaints. 

To this day, many in our world are living in a state of permanent fear and anxiety, simply because they have not yet discovered that our earthly existence fulfils a higher purpose and unfolds itself against a spiritual background. I am by no means the only one who believes that this is the underlying cause of all humankind’s problems, health related and otherwise. The deep underlying cause of each one is the individual and collective fears and anxieties of our world. They in turn have their origin in not knowing and understanding ourselves, each other, the processes of life, where we have come from, where we are going to and what the future has in store for all of us. 

Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance darkness. The Age of Aquarius is the age of knowledge and truth. The deeper we enter into it, the more urgent becomes everyone’s task to learn as much as possible about the above mentioned things. And that has to continue until everybody is in the know and the last traces of darkness of ignorance have gone from our world. But how can we overcome our fears when there is so much in our world to be afraid of? By shedding the light of knowledge onto that which we fear and familiarising ourselves with it. When we thus bravely look our fears in the face, it dawns on us that in truth they always have been nothing but phantoms and imaginings. 

I believe that healing bodies is good, but that healing souls is better and of much greater importance. This is because the physical body is the vessel and the vehicle, an outer manifestation of its indwelling spirit and soul. As touched upon earlier, this part of our being is constantly trying to communicate with us through the cells of our physical body. If something is amiss with any aspect of our life, they send signals to their counterpart, our earthly self, in the hope of being heard and acted upon the right way. 

If we ignore the signals, for the simple reason that we don’t understand that this is what the symptoms we are feeling are, of necessity the callings have to get ever stronger. When nothing is done about them for too long, in the end the soul has no option but to manifest them as illnesses in our physical body. This is particularly true for cancer, one of our world’s most rampant afflictions. I am convinced that with more understanding of the spiritual background of life in general and illnesses in particular, the right responses to our souls’ warning signals can be made at an early stage. With this cancer will gradually disappear from our world. 

But, what is it that makes anything attack and destroy another part of itself or something else? Fear! I believe that this also applies to the cells of our physical body. When one looks at the behaviour of cancerous cells, it is not hard to see that this illness can only be an outer manifestation of unrecognised and suppressed inner fears. How is it possible that cells react in this way? It is because the soul memories of all our lifetimes, not just the present one, are stored in the cells of our physical bodies. 

That’s how we are constantly carrying around with us the imprints of the most frightening and traumatic experiences we ever had to endure in the long course of our evolutionary journey. These memories are the shadows of past realities. Although we are unaware of them on the conscious level, our soul most certainly knows each one. They are sitting in our subconscious, waiting to be worked with and released, once and for all. And that’s the only purpose such memories now serve. We bring them with us into each new lifetime, in the hope that one fine day we shall have grown wise enough to work on overcoming them.

The soul is the soft, sensitive, emotional aspect of our being in both genders. The soul or psyche is part of our waterbody and for as long as our earthly self fails to respond to the signals of our soul, for whatever reasons, the fear in the cells of our body finally become too powerful. Not knowing which way to turn any longer, in their desperation they start to attack the healthy cells that are continuously produced by our body to keep it in good condition. 

However, its resistance is lowered during extended stressful periods when one crisis after another has to be coped with or maybe unhealthy living patterns begin to show their effects. Under such conditions healthy cells succumb much more easily to attacking ones and, if early signals are ignored or suppressed in some way, the result may be cancer. But even this does not have to mean the end of the road for anyone’s present lifetime. Much new understanding can be found and spiritual progress made by those who are willing to work with their illness rather than giving in to it. 

Wise ones do not attempt to suppress their soul’s signals with chemicals but prefer to go in search of alternative natural ways and spiritual healing. Yet, these things can never be an end in themselves. Unless they are supported by the required inner healing work, they will have little or no effect. This requires shedding the deeply ingrained negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns we have brought with us from previous lifetimes, because they are the underlying cause of any kind of affliction. Finding a better understanding of life and its processes quite naturally alters our attitude and approach to life and helps us to let go of the false beliefs we are likely to have been holding onto like grim death. 

That alone can bring about the true and lasting healing of every aspect of our being we are in this life to seek. No-one can do the work this requires for us and nobody can heal us, except we ourselves. In the process we slowly but surely evolve into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world. This is because on the inner level all life there is no separation between anything. As a result, when one of us heals the whole of humankind and our world are healing with us and all human souls eventually have to make their contribution towards it. 

What is opening before us is the healing/healer’s pathway and that requires from us total commitment and dedication to that which is good, right and beautiful in our world, leaving behind everything that is not yet sufficiently highly evolved to be that way. The highest forces of life can only bring this kind of healing to those who are willing to unselfishly serve the highest good and greatest joy of all, thus doing our share of   establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.  

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’ 



[*=center]‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’ 
[*=center]‘The Law Of Life’ 
[*=center]‘Thought Can Do Anything’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Behaviour Of Cancerous Cells
*
​ _*



*_​
As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind the creative power of thinking, wise ones make a special effort at sending nothing but good and positive, kind and loving thoughts to anyone. They are doing this because they know that our thinking influences our actions in quite a natural and spontaneous way and it does the same to the physical matter that surrounds us everywhere on the earthly plane. Good and positive thinking quickens its very cells and atoms, and the consistency of matter gradually changes into an ever finer, more delicate and ethereal one. The more of us make an effort to follow these guidelines, with the passing of time our whole planet will become ever more beautiful to look at and pleasant to live upon.

How can this be applied to the behaviour of cancerous cells and why are they acting in this manner in the first place? What are they reacting to? Only that which is afraid has any need to defend itself. It then becomes aggressive and may even attack others first in the hope of avoiding being assaulted by them. This is true on all levels of life, including the cell structure of our physical bodies. With that in mind, we return to the ‘misbehaving’ cells mentioned in the previous chapter. Why are they behaving in this way? Are they really misbehaving or could it be that they are simply sending an emergency signal through which our soul tries to attract the attention of our earthly self that something in our life is seriously amiss and calling for our attention.

The cells have every right to react the way they are doing because our carrying on reveals that we are failing to show any love for the gift of life that has been bestowed upon us by the Highest. If we did love and respect ourselves as well as our life, we would only be thinking and acting in loving ways and do what genuinely is good for us. The law of the Universe is love and from this material every aspect of our being has been created, mind and body, spirit and soul. Anything and anyone who truly loves would never dream of harming the object of their affections. True love only wants the best for the other one, even if it means stepping back from something that we also like and want, but freely and willingly go without so that the wish or wishes of the loved one can be fulfilled.

This is another principle that applies to the cells of our physical bodies as much as it does to the souls that dwell within them and it is also true for the families, groups, countries and nations these souls belong to. Whenever cells turn cancerous, it’s the soul’s way of requesting that the outer self should go within and take a look at where adjustments in its life’s structure are necessary. Each time our physical body comes down with any kind of illness, it’s a signal from our inner self. The best way of getting to the bottom of what might have gone wrong is by looking within instead of without and making time available for a healing journey. The first step we do in this direction shows our soul that we are willing to listen to its calling. If, however, we continue to ignore its needs, in the end our soul has no choice but to scream ever louder and cancer may eventually by the result of our disregard.

We are told that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible, crooked corners be made straight, mountains moved and all conditions healed. Each time one of us ventures forth in search of healing for any kind of condition, we are entering the healing/healer’s pathway and that is our very own opportunity for finding out whether that promise can come true for us and our condition or whether they are but empty words.

Wise ones are aware that we are all in this life to find healing and through this evolve into healers and lightbringers, each in their own right. That’s why, at the slightest indication of physical discomfort of any kind, instead of reaching for chemicals and pills, they go an inner journey to find out how they can contribute to the healing process. The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more we and our world are going to find true and lasting cures for every illness that is known in our world.

The essence of a White Eagle teaching from the Lodge’s calendar April 2013 confirms this: ‘Some time in the future the scientists of your world will discover that the Divine healing rays are very real. The more all of you work with them, the more their power increases. There will come a time when all healing in earthly life will be done this way, even in the case of accidents. Every one of the methods that are used in your world to this day will be replaced by the beautiful Angelic spiritual healing.’

These energies are God’s white magic and tapping free of charge into them is every soul’s birthright. Wise ones ask their inner guidance to show them how to use them energies wisely. This learning process gradually aligns our own energies to those of the source of our being, the spirit of the Universal Christ, light of all lights. With the passing of time its blessing and healing power will become everyone’s single most precious inner resource. At all times, it is ready and waiting to flow into and through all who freely and willingly connect with it and humbly follow the directions of their inner guidance how to send the healing energies to wherever they are needed.

For anyone who requires healing for mind, body, spirit and soul, the most urgent requirement is to stop looking towards others to do this work for them. Nobody can heal us except we ourselves, though not on our own. God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to assist us and to show us that with their help all things really are possible and that any kind of condition can be healed, within the limitations and boundaries of the sufferer’s Karma.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice’ 
[*=center]‘Don’t Quit!’ 
[*=center]‘What Is Love?’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Nellie

So what about those babies who are BORN with cancer? Or born with other diseases? How could they have thought about this condition to bring it upon themselves? And how could they have any knowledge of the power of healing?  And this magic thinking of "God's white magic" is hogwash. If there is a god, why would he/she need "magic"? Isn't god all powerful?


----------



## Theglasshouse

What I liked of my religion is the good values my mom passed on to me (values dealing with morality and behaving well and I hope to one day pass this on to someone besides the people I know today). Of course god isnt perfect because religion and its contributions are to be answered, but it helps people feel better psychologically. Here where I am from, it's the only conciencious in a corrupt institution  which is the state helping give a moral education. The current war in the middle east I blame on people, and politics, and not religion and same with the crusades and the inquisition.


----------



## Aquarius

*We Are Never Alone

*_*




*_​
For many people times of serious illness open a gateway to becoming aware of the spiritual background of life and the true purpose of our earthly existence. Into the minds of those who are still closed off from these realms, questions are likely to rise like: ‘What if I don’t recover and this kills me? What will happen to me then?’ Thoughts of this nature leave us in a more fearful state than ever, which is not at all conducive to getting the healing process going. Yet, every major ailment that befalls us is invariably a wake-up call from our soul. Forcefully, it stops us from what we are doing to provide us with time to reflect on whether everything in our life is okay or whether something might be in need of changing.​​Without being aware of it, we have started on a healing journey. Guided by the wise one within, of whose presence we are as yet unaware, it may dawn on us that all human beings, without exception, consist of an earthly and an eternal part. In our times of deepest distress, anguish and suffering the need to start praying awakens in us and we feel increasingly drawn to quiet contemplations and/or meditations that will help us to go within and get in touch with our Highest or God Self, the wise one or living God within. 

When this connection has been re-established and grown strong enough, the time has come for humbly requesting to be shown how to heal all aspects of our nature. This can only be done through reconciling them, so that they work together instead of one part of our being fighting against the other. The healing process can only begin when our earthly mind has calmed down sufficiently for our spirit and soul, our higher nature, to take over at least at times. Therefore, it is important to make time available for this purpose on a regular basis and to create a quiet space in which our physical body is comfortable and can relax enough for its cells to open. Only then can the white healing magic of the Universal forces enter and do its work.

Having talked extensively with people from all walks of life about God, the Universe and the final destiny of humankind, I never came across anyone who did not feel that some kind of higher authority or power just has to be in charge of us and our world. Even those who initially insist that they do not believe in anything usually open up when I tell them that in my view they – the same as everybody else – is a beloved child of the Universe. 

That’s an excellent starting point for anyone who is in need of healing and who is not? When someone’s interest begins to stir into life, I explain that the Universe can and does help every one of us, but that it will only do so when asked and that uninvited it does not intrude upon anyone. To avoid disappointment, it needs pointing out that it is unlikely that help will appear the very moment it is requested, although if someone’s need is particularly great, it may come straight away. No matter what happens, as long we ask for assistance it will always come, sooner or later, one way or another.

I find it a great relief to know that, whatever obstacles we have to overcome in earthly life, none of us is ever alone. The Angels and Masters of the spirit world as well as countless numbers of spirit friends and helpers are always with and around us. On the inner level they are part of us. And each one of us has one main spirit guide who, like a shining star above us, i.e. on the higher levels of life, is our direct connection with the mind of the Highest. 

Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us is subject to the Universal laws of evolution and Karma. Nothing in our world or any other ever comes about per chance or is a coincidence. Everything always serves the wise higher purpose of teaching us – and our world maybe – a lesson. That’s why there really is no point in thinking that we could have avoided or changed anything that ever took place in our life. 

I do believe that there is a great plan of life in which all of us have their allocated space. We have every reason to trust that the Great Architect of the Universe holds this plan and a smaller one for each individual life within it in His/Her loving hands. This ensures that everything is at all times working together for good and that things work out in the end. The only way we can influence how our life unfolds is through our reactions to that which happens to us. The more we do so positively by accepting that every experience is meant to teach us something and then making an effort to recognise the purpose of our lesson, the more we gain in strength and increasing amounts of spiritual light in the form of wisdom and understanding fill our whole being. The right to choose how we wish to react to the circumstances in our life is the only freedom any one of us has in our present existence. 

This is the only thing that truly matters for as long as we find ourselves nailed to the cross of earthly life. In any moment our reactions reveal to the wise ones in charge of us which level of understanding our spiritual development has reached. By the way, Christianity by no means invented the cross. It was merely taken over from older civilisations and religions, who knew it as one of the most ancient symbols of humankind’s earthly existence. It represents the cross of matter to which each one of us is tied or nailed while in incarnation. 

It’s worth reminding ourselves that originally the cross was surrounded by the circle of God’s love. The Celtic Cross to this day bears witness to this fact. When Christianity removed the circle around the cross, with the passing of time our race became ever more detached from the conscious awareness of God’s never changing presence. However, nothing will ever have the power to destroy what the circle had stood for. Now that the age of truth is with us, things of this nature are re-entering our individual and collective consciousness. 

Our gradually increasing understanding of God’s true nature and our own enables us to consciously take possession of the knowledge that everything truly has always rested safely in the loving hands of the highest forces of life. We then realise that truly there is no need to be anxious and afraid about the things that still have to take place in our world and what the future may hold in store for us, individually and as a race.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’ 



[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’ 
[*=center]‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’ 



[*=center]‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’ 
[*=center]‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’ 
[*=center]‘The Angel In Disguise’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Be Afraid!





*
​ Divine inspiration has always been speaking to us through the channel of human beings. It is inevitable that communications of this nature are limited by the spiritual awareness of the person through whom they are given. A good example is Gerard Markland’s beautiful hymn: ‘Do not be afraid, for I have redeemed you. I have called you by your name, you are mine.’ This presents us with the somewhat limited Christian vision of the nature of God. But the Universal Christ, who spoke to our world through the Jesus legend, is telling us now: ‘Do not be disappointed that no-one has come to redeem you. Rest assured that nobody ever will. Do not be afraid when you hear that the only who can do this for you is you, yourself. Take heart for I am with each one of you, ready and willing to teach you how to go about it. 

 ‘For a long time I have been waiting patiently to be called upon to help you all to redeem yourselves, each other and your world. I have always been with you and forever will be. You have nothing to fear, because the time has come in humankind’s spiritual development and that of your world for learning that you are capable of far greater things than merely being saved and redeemed by someone else. Each one of you is a young God in the making, who can do that much better for themselves. The Angels and I are going to guide and protect each one of how to go about it. The time has come for consciously showing you the way, whereas this could previously only be done through your subconscious. 

‘When you bear in mind that Jesus has always been a metaphor for your own Christ nature, the Divine spark and My presence within each one of you, you will recognise that the promise of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind and its world has not been an empty one. It’s just that each has to do their share of their own redemption and healing, as well as that of your world. Don’t be disappointed that this can only be done through bringing higher part of your nature forth from within the very core of your own being. You wouldn’t expect anything less from young Gods, would you? 

‘To gain a better understanding of how the Cosmic energies affect all earthly life, take a look at ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’. You will then be able to see for yourself why the disclosure that Jesus is not a historical figure and that every surface word of the tale should not be understood literally, had to wait until the Aquarian Age, the age of truth. Your reactions to the happenings in your life reveal to the wise ones in the world of light, who are in charge of you and your world, whether someone is ready to receive Me and walk together with the Angels and Me in the full consciousness that you yourself are God. 

‘Obviously, this brings with it many responsibilities and duties. Although the choice is yours, try not to shy away from anything. Whatever comes your way in the line of unresolved issues your Karma still has in store for you, just hold tight to hands of the Angels and Me. Let us show you the way, so that together we can manifest the Greatest Healing Miracle of all times, the healing of your whole world and everything in it. And never forget that because on the inner level all life there is no separation between anything, when one of you heals, the whole of Creation – not merely your world – is healing with you.

‘The law of life is love. Learn to love the life I have given to you through the understanding that everything it contained has been and still is there to fulfil a wise higher purpose. Love Me in yourself and all your siblings in the family of life, human and animal alike, your world and everything that shares it with you. Your true nature is love and whenever you act in kind and loving ways, you are a true son/daughter of Mine and true to Me. 

‘To prove that you really are one of them, give of your best and the Universal laws will see to it that only more of the same can return to you. These laws are My laws, for I am your God, the One, the Great Father/Mother of all life, who created you, your world and all worlds, and also all laws. Everything rests safely in the loving hands of the Angels and Me and all is well with you and your world. My prayers of healing, reconciliation and peace are waiting to flow through even the last and slowest one of you into everything that is.’

The following is the essence of the Monday Thought of 19.9.2016 that arrived in my inbox from the White Eagle group of spirit guides when I was in the process of updating this part of my work: ‘Peace of heart, loved ones, and bless you. You are not alone. Spirit companions who have been with you throughout the ages are walking by your side. You are surrounded by a large group of radiant witnesses who to this day are invisible to your earthly eyes, but they are there nonetheless. 

‘Do not be afraid of anything, for in love all is one and there can never be any separation and reincarnation does not part you from anyone you have ever truly loved. No power between Heaven and Earth will ever be able to separate you. Hand in hand with them and those you have learned to love in your present lifetime, you will forever be walking up the mountain of spiritual progress. All of us together, those of us on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our world from yours and you on your side, we are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
[*=center]‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’ 
[*=center]‘The Saviour And Redeemer Not An Empty Promise’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Invictus





*

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as a pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have neither winced nor cried loud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
Though my head is bloody, I’m unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find, me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
It’s good to know that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:


‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’ 
‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ 
‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’ 
‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing Prayer





*

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please help us to love You more dearly and
To see You more clearly in all that is.
Show us new ways of understanding,
So that with every passing day our faith and trust grows
In Your infinite wisdom and love that,
For a long time unbeknown to us,
Has always been trying to guide us,
Not as a force outside of ourselves
But from within the very core of our own being.

In the conscious awareness that
We are Your children and that You
Are as much part of us as we are of You,
Forgive us the trespasses of all past lifetimes
And grant us the gift of healing for us,
Our world and everything within it.
May every last shred of the darkness
Of the doubts and fears, sickness and pain
Of all our past lifetimes be absorbed
Into radiance of the white healing magic
Of the Christ Star’s eternal light.
May it shine from our hearts and souls
As it does from the heart of the Universal Christ,
Your only born Son/Daughter.
And may this continue until
All traces of dis-ease have gone from our world.

You are the voice of wisdom in everyone’s heart,
The wise one and living God within,
Who tells us that fear is the underlying cause of cancer,
The fear of life and the unknown.
Help us to restore our race’s faith and trust
In the life you have created for us,
And provide us with some kind of evidence that
There really is a great plan of life in which
Our world and every one of us has
Their allocated space and role to play,
And that all is well with both.

May the awakening of Your love and wisdom
In the hearts of ever more human beings
Uplift and transmute all fears and anxieties of our world
Into blessing, healing and harmonising energies
For the whole of Creation,
Until nothing but these feelings are
Flowing from our grateful and loving hearts
Into its farthest and remotest corners.
Through a better understanding of the processes
Of creation and life in general,
And humankind’s role in Your great plan of life,
Help us to know – not merely believe –
That the gift of life you are bestowing upon each one of us,
Each day anew, truly is most holy and precious one.

In the name of love we ask these things from you,
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms,
Especially that of the human race.
We ask this not only for those who are dwelling
On this plane of life, but also for those who are
Resting and recuperating
From earthly life’s stresses and strains,
On the other side of the veil of consciousness
That to this day separates our two worlds.
May that veil also soon be gone for good.

Amen

Recommended Reading:


‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Removing The Blindfold From Our Inner Vision

*


​ 
All life in the whole of Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding spiral onto ever higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime represents one of these circles that is subject to the same seasons as the world around us, i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each circle has its beginning in the world of spirit and also ends there.

Yet, penetrating the heart of the mysteries of life in general and of the Cosmos, requires quiet contemplations and meditations in our contact with the small still voice of the living God within is renewed and strengthened. The ancient mysteries of Mu, Atlantis, Persia, Egypt and China are the property of the soul of our world and our own. If we would like to penetrate them, we need to go within and learn how to be still. Everything that happened in those far distant days in our world has been registered in the Akashic Records. They are part of its soul memories and our own and can be accessed only with the assistance and permission of the living God, the wise one within, who knows when we are ready for such experiences.

The entry into every new earthly lifetime releases us from the warmth and light of the spirit world, our true eternal home. From there we emerge each time anew into the darkness and cold of the Earth environment where war and violence, crime and sickness of mind, body, spirit and soul for thousands of years have been ruling supreme. Read more about why this should have been so in ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’.

Until we have become aware that all life throughout the whole of Creation, including our own, is subject to Universal laws, in particular those of evolution, Karma and reincarnation, to my mind there is no way of making any sense whatever of our earthly existence. What a relief it is when one eventually discovers that the Earth is a place of learning and a school, no more and no less. On every occasion we re-enter into it, it happens for the wise higher purpose of taking part in yet another round of what earthly life can teach us.

A major awakening takes place when we find out that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that through our thinking each one of us at any given moment has been and to this day is constantly contributing to the state of our world. This helps us to realise that true and lasting peace for us and our world can only come when the last one of us has become aware of what we are doing to ourselves and our world. Only through learning to control our thoughts can our world become a more peaceful place. Everybody has to do their share of living in more peaceful ways and make a genuine effort to habitually send nothing but peaceful, kind and loving thoughts to anyone. Every single thought of this nature makes a small but invaluable contribution towards transforming our planet into a more agreeable one.

On the road to making it that way, we need to forgive first ourselves and then everybody else for doing their share of creating the present state of our world. In particular we need to forgive the young and inexperienced souls in our midst, who do not yet know any better than creating with their thoughts, words and deeds more of the mess that is already before us. Before we sit in judgement over them, let’s remind ourselves that this is what we also did in the course of many lifetimes, for as long as we remained trapped in the darkness of not knowing the true purpose and meaning of our existence.

Ignorance breeds fear and the memories of those lifetimes contain our most deeply routed and difficult to shed fears. We brought them with us into our present lifetime, in the hope of being able to release them and let them go. Read more about this in ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’. In this context it is essential to know that the processes of Creation decree that inner manifestation has to come before outer. In practical terms this means that anything is experienced on the earthly plane of life was first created on the inner spiritual level. An idea and a thought get the process moving.

Every pain that is experienced in our physical body is an outer manifestation of the emotional/spiritual pain of painful and traumatic events that were part of our learning curve in previous lifetimes as well as earlier in this one. As the soul is the memory bank of every one of our experiences, every pain in our physical body represents a call from our soul. If left unattended for too long, our soul has to scream louder and louder to make itself heard until screaming pitch it reached and the pain is so intense that it becomes unbearable. And all the time, all our soul is saying: ‘Look at me! Release me, let me go. I am nothing but a memory and a shadow of past events.’

Shedding layer upon layer of fears from our soul memories can be likened to the peeling of an onion. That’s what I have been doing for many years and still do not seem to have reached the end of this journey. Once in a while I cannot help asking myself: ‘Why should there be so many painful memories in my soul? Why me? What have I done to deserve this?’ Knowing that there is a reason for everything that is in our lives, I accept that I am the only one who is responsible for creating the pain. This makes is easier to endure whatever else my healing journey my still have to bring me.

Without the knowledge of the law of Karma and reincarnation every aspect of our earthly existence simply does not make any sense to me whatsoever. If life really were a one-off thing, it would be totally unfair and unjust. But when I build the above two concepts into the jigsaw puzzle that our world represents, a beautifully clear picture of life’s meaning and the working of its processes emerges, which shows me that life is extremely fair and just indeed.

When in this way the blindfold has at last been removed from our spiritual vision, it is comforting to know that each one of our earthly intervals is but a passing phase. Even if we reach the age of one hundred years and over, that’s merely the batting of an eyelid in God’s time of Eternity. As soon as one bears such things in mind, humankind’s earthly life makes a great deal of sense and one sees with great clarity that things just could not be any other way. Feeling that way about anything is our inner guidance’s way of saying: ‘Yes, this is true! It is what happens.’

That was the case during my first encounter with astrology. If you take a look at the signs and houses of the birthchart and then read all my interpretations of the Sun signs one after the other, you will also be able to see for yourself how one small step after another the pathway of each soul unfolds in the course of many lifetimes. It may help you to recognise that each one of us has their pre-destined pathway to walk, so that we may constantly evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of life. And that, to my mind, is nothing short of pure magic.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Akashic Records’ 
[*=center]‘The Buck Stops Here!’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Learning To Ask For Help






*
​There is no doubt in my mind that there is a great plan for all life and within its framework a smaller one for each one of us. What’s in it is decided by us together with the wise ones in charge of us in the spirit world, our true home, long before our entry into each new earthly lifetime. Nobody forces us to venture forth into another one. We ourselves decide when we are ready and which life lessons we feel strong enough to tackle and what kind of a road we wish to travel.

The Angels and Masters, and other spirit guides, friends and helpers in the background of earthly life are responsible for our individual spiritual development and that of our world. They are watching and observing at all times what kind of progress any one of us is making on their predestined pathway. We are allowed to veer off a certain distance to its right or left. But whenever we are in danger of straying too far so that insufficient attention is paid to the life lessons we have chosen, something happens that nudges us – if need be not all that gently – back into the position we are currently meant to occupy.

No-one is on a different pathway from ours. Although for a long time we are unaware of this as earthlings, every one of us will eventually find their way back home into the oneness with God. And the only way of getting there is through bringing forth our own Christ nature and that means the best and the highest that is within us. Through lovingly unselfishly serving all life to the best of our ability, giving freely of the gifts the Universal Force has bestowed upon us, our vibrations become ever more ethereal, tuned into and at one with the higher and eventually the Highest realms of life.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of group efforts through friendship and siblinghood with all life. It’s inevitable that in any kind of community we go on each other’s nerves sometime. Wise ones see incidents of this nature as opportunities for smoothing the rough corners of their earthly nature. As often as necessary, they remind themselves that the purpose of humankind’s earthly existence is learning to love wisely, the way God loves us. This makes it easier for them to respond to any kind of hurt and misunderstanding the Divine way by forgiving and continuing to love the other one regardless of what happened.

Through their own experiences wise ones learn that loving God’s way is by no means a sign of weakness but one of strength. True love is not some kind of soppy feeling, but shows itself as goodness, friendliness and kindness. Loving God’s way means to understand and sympathise with every one of our siblings in the great family of life, in their joy as much as in their sorrow. The wise ones behind the scenes of earthly life love to watch how we, their siblings on this side of the veil of consciousness, are enjoying the Universe’s gifts of conversation and humour, music and literature, and all other expressions of friendship. These things are of great importance on the spiritual journey up the evolutionary spiral of life.

The gift of friendship is most valuable whenever one of us has to deal with some particularly difficult obstacles. It’s natural that we hate them like poison. But although the events are not at all what anyone wants, the Lords of Karma at any given time are bringing us exactly what we need, and the Universal laws ensure that at all times we are treated with utter fairness and justice. Whether we like it or not, it’s during times of strife and struggle that life itself is teaching us some of our most valuable lessons. Without them we would not grow in understanding and wisdom and our consciousness could not expand. For example, we would never have found out that anything that seems like the end in truth is always a new beginning.

Alas, for as long as we remain unaware of God’s true nature and our own and our special relationship with God, things have to get to a desperate state before we finally go down on our knees and pray that someone, somewhere ‘out there’ should come to our assistance. From the moment we are born into our first lifetime as a physical being, every human spirit and soul is restlessly searching to find a way home into the world of light and the oneness with its Creator. But only one road can take us there and that means first we have to dive into the darkest and deepest recesses of the human part of the ocean of life, so that we may learn from our experiences there.

In spite of the impression that we have to do this on our own, the God aspect of our being, our Highest Self, walks before us, so to speak. When the time is right, it lights the way back out of the wilderness and general spiritual desert of the initial part of our earthly life. This is how gradually, step by step and lifetime after lifetime, our God Self draws us up the evolutionary spiral of life. From the exploration of the lowest aspects of our nature, we slowly proceed forwards and upwards. This continues until we have become familiar with every part of our being and have become a light and a shining star on the Earth plane in our own right. The earthly self has evolved into a Christed one when its energies have become so refined that they are in harmony and at one with its God Self.

The discovery that God is part of us and we are part of God, and that on the inner level of life there is no separation and all is one, is one of the major quantum leaps that takes us closer to this destiny. On our way there it is essential to become aware that our thoughts are by no means secret, as we would like to think. On the inner level of life it is as if we were shouting them from the rooftops. And that shows that all our prayers are heard by the wise ones in charge of us, who are beavering away on our behalf in the background of earthly life to fulfil our wishes, whenever possible. It’s just that sometimes when we ask for something, for our own protection and highest good, the reply has to be a firm and decisive: ‘No!’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
[*=center] ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’



[*=center]‘Don’t Quit!’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*About Prayer*

_*



*_​
Then a priestess said: ‘Speak to us of prayer!’
And the prophet replied: 
‘Most of you pray only in times of need and distress,
But wise ones also pray in the fullness of their 
Joy and days of abundance.
What is prayer but the expansion of yourself into the living ethers?
For as long as you receive comfort through pouring 
Your darkness and negativity into space, 
At least make an effort to create balance
By also sharing your delights and joys with the Universe.
And don’t forget to give thanks for all that Earth life itself,
Your kind, patient and loving teacher,
Brings to you all your experiences,
So that through learning and growing 
You become ever more heaven-tall.

‘For as long as human souls are still unaware of their true nature,
They can do nothing but weep and complain,
Wise ones, however, give thanks and praise to their Creator, 
Whenever their soul summons them to prayer.
Until you become one of them,
Shed your tears and be comforted by God and the Angels.
Through them they bring you healing, as they draw closer to you.
When you learn to surrender all your troubles and woes 
To them, your Highest or God Self,
You, the small earthly self, together with your soul, 
Will soon be smiling again.

‘Whenever you go within to communicate 
With your soul and pray, 
Your consciousness rises to meet in the ethers those 
Who are also praying at that very moment,
And whom you would otherwise be unable to contact or meet.
For each one of you I wish that,
In the long course of your evolutionary journey,
In the fullness of time, every one 
Of your visits to your inner temple of the soul
Will be for nothing but spiritual ecstasy 
And sweet communions with God and the Angels. 
I beg of you, when you go there, 
Take care not to make demands on them.
Isn’t it enough that you are allowed to enter the temple 
And just be there for a while,
To be recharged with their loving energies?

‘Nobody can teach you how to pray in words.
The Divine does not listen to your words, 
Save when S/He utters them through your lips. 
And as all of you can only learn from their own experiences,
You have to find out for yourself 
The prayers of the oceans, forests and mountains.
The only ones who know their prayers in their hearts
Are those who were born in these places.

‘And if you listen in the stillness of the night,
You will be able to hear their silent pleas:
‘Our God, who art our winged self, 
It is Thy will in us that willeth,
It is Thy desire in us that desireth,
And it’s Thy urge in us that turns our nights, 
Which are Thine, into days, 
Which are also Thine. 
We cannot ask Thee for aught,
For Thou knowest everybody’s needs 
Long before they are born into earthly life.

‘Each soul is born of Thy desires.
Thou art our need
And in giving us more of Thyself,
Thou givest us all.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:


‘The Power Of Prayer’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing Miracles





*
​ 
These are the days of miracle and wonder because for quite some time a healing miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions has been unfolding in our world and that is the rebirth of humankind into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The closer we work together with God and the Angels, the easier it will be for them to work the many miracles and wonders that are necessary for the completion of this enterprise. To paraphrase the message the Universal Christ brought us through St. John 14:11-12: 

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We are one and everything in the whole of Creation is our work. Truly, truly I say to you: those who know that this is the truth shall do the same works as we are doing, or rather they will be done through them. And even greater than these things each one of you in the fullness of time will do, because you are part of us and we are part of you. All of you are expected to make their contribution to this the grandest spectacle of all times and whatever any one of you asks in our name from a sincere and loving heart, it shall be done.’

Being aware of this promise, wise ones, whenever they feel their soul crying out to them through some kind of physical ailment, reach out for the helping hands of their Highest or God Self and the Angels. All of us can send spiritual healing to anyone anywhere in our world, but it stands to reason that it finds its way to us much easier when it has been asked for. If someone is too ill to do this, it can be done by someone else on their behalf. Yet, the effects of the Universal healing energies are even more powerful when they are invited in and made welcome. Knowing about these things is empowering beyond measure. Taking charge of ourselves and our destiny enables us to make conscious decisions like not wishing to be a helpless victim of conventional medicine and of life in general.

What a lot of wisdom there is in so many of our old sayings! It’s amazing how much guidance can be found in them. One of my favourites is ‘God helps those who help themselves.’ That’s so very true! The law of the Universe provides that assistance can only come to those who are ready to do the first step by asking for assistance with their healing process. To the wise ones in the background of life it signals that at long last we are willing to get to work on resolving the outstanding issues that are the underlying cause of our physical body’s complaint. That’s the most vital part of any healing experience. Nothing can heal on the outer level of live that has not first been healed within.

As everybody’s inner healing abilities are unlimited, whenever you or a loved one become seriously ill, never give up. If you yourself are in need of healing, ask for it, then step back from yourself and trust that it will come. Should you be trying to help someone else, if at all possible, tell them what you have in mind and point out that it would increase the power of the healing energies if they themselves asked for them and invited them in. Besides, investigate as many natural healing methods as possible and try those that appeal to you. 

To my mind, conventional medicine has its place, but it should only be used as a temporary walking stick, which one small step after another can be discarded when the healing process takes over and we slowly recover. And whatever learning we gather along the way, any fresh insights into our illness and the wisdom gained from it is later meant to be shared with those who are still affected by it. 

Miracles are happening at all times, but whether our physical condition is going to be healed in our present lifetime depends on the Karma we have brought with us into our present lifetime. If an illness is meant to teach us some particularly valuable lessons, then it represents a cross that cannot be taken from us until our lessons have been learned and through it our Karma redeemed. It happens many times that, when healing has been asked for, it does take place in the patient’s spirit and soul, without manifesting itself in their physical body. If that is the case with one of your loved ones, rest assured that healing is coming to them, even though there are no outer signs of improvement. Trust the wise and just outcome of everything and give them all the loving support you are capable of, but try not to clutch them to you too much. 

Not giving up hope does not mean that we should cling onto anyone like grim death. Knowing from first hand experience that healing does take place each time it has been asked for, wise ones place their request and then leave the matter into the hands of God and the Angels. Each time the moment has come for a loved one to leave their physical body behind, knowing that through their suffering they have balanced their spiritual bankbook, we can let them go in peace. Never forget that even if someone is on the threshold of death, healing will be received and do its work by easing their soul’s passage into the world of spirit. 

The moment of departure eventually comes for each one of us, be it at age five days or a hundred years. In spite of anyone’s attempts at prolonging the span of their earthly existence, as soon as the purpose of our present lifetime has been fulfilled, our release comes and the Angel of death takes us home. The more one grasps that truly there is no death, the more it becomes possible to peacefully and easily let go when the moment of departure for anyone, including our own, has finally come. At all times, not merely in moments of saying goodbye, it’s comforting to know that love is eternal and that the world of light is an integral part of our world. The love we have for each other cannot be taken from us by any power between Heaven and Earth. It can only die if we allow it to.

*Affirmation*
All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose what is my own.
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.

I now give up all personal struggle and ambition,
So that all that is rightfully mine can be drawn to me.
I now let go and trust my Highest Self and the Universe,
To run my life for me and to show me the way in all things.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Moving On

*_*




*_​As every flower fades and youth must give way to old age,
So all wisdom and each virtue may be valid only in its day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever.
At life’s calling we have to say farewell
And be ready for a new beginning.
Bravely and without sadness we need to
Enter into ever new learning,
Resting safely in the knowledge that
In the background of all life dwells the power of the Unseen,
Who guides and protects us and helps us to live,
Wherever our destiny may one day take us.

We are meant to move happily through space and time,
Without making our home on the Earth plane,
Because our true home lies elsewhere.
The Divine Spirit of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Never aims to tie and restrict any of Its children.
Quite the opposite is true.
Step by step the Universe constantly tries to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our present understanding.
Whenever we are in danger of staying
With one particular way of living for too long,
Our spirit and soul stagnates and starts to yearn for
Fresh learning through new adventures and explorations.

As soon as we awaken to the awareness that there is no death,
That life is eternal and has neither beginning nor end,
We give in more readily to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on has come.
It eases the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life
And we can consciously enjoy our rebirth
In the world of light on another level of existence
And learning of a different kind.

The realisation that life’s call
For all human souls will never end
 Fills our heart and soul with good cheer.
It enables us to say good-bye willingly and happily,
Whenever the need for it arises.
Peacefully we go forward because at last
We have found rest and healing
In the conscious awareness of
Our oneness with God.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles





*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you a collection of essences of several teachings of the White Eagle group of guides which Anna Hayward used in her excellent article ‘With Surrender Comes Release’ in Stella Polaris February/March 2014. My attention was drawn to it in September 2016 when I was in the middle of updating this part of my jottings.

‘Because your life, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, is governed by spiritual laws, you have no need to worry about anything or to be anxious and afraid. God knows your needs and it certain experiences are still necessary in your life, you may find it helpful to know that they are sent by the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life. So, hold up your head, walk tall and affirm: ‘This is helping me to grow in wisdom and understanding. Because I am one with God and will always be safe, nothing destroy me.’

‘At all times, make an effort to think constructively. Know that in truth the future holds only good and not evil and that even the last of the things that presently threaten your world so darkly will pass by. They too will soon be a thing of the past and forgotten. Thinking this way protects you against attracting negative people and things into your orbit. If another sorrow has to be endured by you, remind yourself that a sorrow can be like a rainy day when the light of the Sun eventually breaks through and a rainbow appears in all its glory. So it is with human life. Trust the love and goodness of the Great Father/Mother to send you nothing but good, that your loved ones are in His/Her care and that their love for them is infinitely greater than your own.’

‘When you accept with patience and sweet surrender the tests and trials that are inevitable on your predestined pathway through life, a light and life-force flows into you that has the ability to make all things new. You will then find that the circumstances in your life are gradually smoothing themselves out and things are beginning to work more harmoniously for you. This strengthens your conviction that beyond all human efforts there is a power and a love that at all times is at work behind the scenes of earthly life, endeavouring to bring peace and happiness to God’s children of the Earth.

‘Miracles are things earthly minds cannot comprehend, although in truth they are merely the natural outworking of the Divine laws on the physical aspects of life. These laws control and manipulate matter, but they can only do this when the weaker human self steps to one side, surrenders its will to the will of the Highest and allows them to happen. This means overcoming your natural instinct for self-preservation, which is part of the lower self’s nature, not of the higher.

‘The higher aspects of your being, your Christ nature, needs to take charge and convince its small and frightened lower earthly counterpart that all is well. Every one of its fears and apprehensions has to be overcome. And when we say surrender your whole being to the Highest, this does not mean you should enter into a state of apathy. True surrender has its foundation in a strong soul certainty that all life consists of miracles, that life itself is a miracle, and that miracles and wonders are possible and can happen when the conditions are right.

‘In the Egyptian mysteries, there were ceremonies through which all aspirants on the spiritual pathway had to pass. In the temples were subterranean passages through which they had to walk. This is a demonstration of the road all human beings have to travel in the process of letting go of their fears and learning to trust. It describes every human soul’s journey soul through the sadness and darkness of physical life. A great many of us are presently walking this probationary path. Take heart, we are all finding it hard when there are so many dark corners and unexpected turns and we don’t have a clue of where we are going.

‘Higher ranking guides are in charge of us, your friends and helpers in the spirit world, and even they sometimes confuse us in what they are telling us. For all of us, there remains but one thing to do and we ask you to apply this to every aspect of your present existence: ‘Keep on keeping on with a song in your heart and rest safely in the knowledge that your whole being is at all times and forever will be secure in God’s keeping. This is true wherever you may yet have to walk in the valley of the shadows and darkness of earthly life.’

‘You may sometimes think to yourself: ‘If only I could see the spirit people, I am sure they would help me.’ Take comfort from knowing that you are not meant to see or hear us. All you can do is walk – though only apparently alone. The test of old has always been the same as it is today, for as it was in the beginning it is now and forever shall be! Therefore, whenever you are in need of our assistance, remind yourself that because you cannot see us in your present evolutionary state, this does not mean we are not there. We are always with you, doing our best to help and guide you through the many ups and downs, tests and trials of earthly life every human spirit and soul has to cope with.

‘We are not allowed to do the work for you, because if we did you would not grow in strength, wisdom and understanding. But when you ask for it, we can provide you with the courage you need to keep going in all your endeavours. Every test and trial that comes your way is an initiation of some kind that reveals to us the strength of your trust and confidence in God’s love, nothing else. As you walk the spiritual pathway, confused enough about the many twists and turns of the road, others might be projecting their own ulterior motives onto you and misjudging you.

‘You are probably also sad about the mistakes you made and troubled by the problems and sorrows of your daily personal life. These things in themselves are unlikely to be your first initiation altogether. And as you walk along the pathway of initiations and pass through one portal after another, you will encounter as many tests as it takes to make your faith in God’s love unshakeable. Every initiation brings you a further expansion of consciousness and a greater understanding of the nature of God and your own. The whole purpose of earthly life is that all human beings eventually surrender themselves to the love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the supreme Spirit, who is the giver of all life.

‘It would be unrealistic as well as untrue to say that God only creates good.  Everything that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation was brought into being by the Great Architect and Designer, who is also responsible for the laws of life. The main one is the law of love from which the law of evolution branches out. Nothing is beyond or out of the reach of the Creator’s will and power. As above, so below and like any creative artists in your world has to do, the Divine creations at first appear in their crudest and most elementary form. From there they slowly become more beautiful and sophisticated in their constant moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘In the case of humankind, in the course of  many lifetime each participant slowly evolves from the basest expressions of their lower earthly nature through to the unfoldment of their Christ nature. This process eventually moves them onto ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life. The more evolved you become yourself, the more easily you can tell by looking at the behaviour of the people who share your world with you, in which evolutionary phase of human development on the evolutionary spiral of life they are presently involved.

‘Each one of us, and that includes us in the world of light, has to reach a state of absolute trust that God is good and life is good and that whatever comes our way will always be for our highest good and greatest joy and provide us with an ever increasing understanding of the Great Father/Mother’s love. When that idea is so firmly planted in your consciousness that nothing can shake it any more and nothing can obstruct your vision of the true purpose and meaning of life, only then are you allowed to enter the land of light with shining eyes.

‘Because on the inner level all life is one, everything affects everything else in some way. In earthly life you are all influenced to a degree by forces that at first seem to be beyond your control. They are the desires of your own lower earthly nature and with the passing of time each one of you must learn to take charge of and master them. When they have been shed, they form the mud at the bottom of the pond that feeds the lotus flower of your higher nature. You then no longer look at earthly life as a term of imprisonment, because you know that whether you are dwelling on the Earth or on the higher levels of life, having shed the things you no longer need, you are free. All human souls in earthly life eventually have to learn how to gain access to and use their very own innermost powers to achieve this kind of true freedom.’
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Divine Healing Enzyme*

_*



*_​ 
From Ruth Ryden’s Newsletters July 2011
By the Masters of Light, a group of spirit guides.
Channelled by Ruth Ryden.
Intuitively edited by Aquarius
With the author’s kind permission.
​ 
After spending many lifetimes in the stressful environment of experiencing life in the physicality of the Earth plane, the outermost edge of existence, many of you are aware that everybody has parts that for some time have been crying out for healing. The approach of the Aquarian Age brings you the discovery that your time has come for taking charge of your whole being. To help you with this task, in this article and the next one you will find out that deeply hidden within each one of you lies the ability to heal all parts of yourself, mind, body, spirit and soul, from whatever may presently be troubling you.

Within your body is an enzyme that carries the perfect pattern for attending to this task. Whenever it is activated, it begins to send directions to every single cell in your body to replace the ones that are damaged and diseased, and to reshape distorted ones back into perfection. Your physical body is a self-perpetuating organism that up to now has received its instructions through your conscious mind. As soon as you begin to take charge of your whole being, this function is taken over by your conscious mind.

As a result, those who would like to remain in their present existence longer than the now normal life span, in future will be able to empower themselves to do so. To many in your present existence immortality seems to be a wonderful goal that thus far was impossible to attain. Unbeknown to you for a very long time, you are a spiritual being of light. You are a child of God, a spark of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and a young God in the making. You need not seek immortality, you already are immortal and cannot die. The life of your spirit and soul is greatly restricted and hampered for as long as you remain on the physical plane. Who in their right senses would want to remain forever entrapped there, when you could be released into the greater freedom and beauty of the spiritual realm, your true home? That is what finally happens to all human souls when Earth life has nothing left to teach them.

Until you have experienced the soaring spiritual love in the union with the One in deep meditation, it will remain impossible for you to grasp the truth of these statements. You, the spirit and soul, enters into each new physical body only to expand your consciousness through the challenges of a material world. Each one of you has been placed in your present existence to develop into a seeker of wisdom and truth, who brings forth from deep within themselves the Divine qualities of wisdom and understanding, kindness, compassion and love. Only when your vibrations have changed to the right kind will you be able to return in full consciousness into the oneness with our Creator. Any unnecessary time spent in physicality delays this process.

However, there is no need to live in misery while you are there. Many healers today already have conscious knowledge of the healing process. When they lay their hands on someone to heal, they are activating the Divine healing enzyme in the body of the other to get the healing process going. Aspiring healers call for God’s blessing and healing energy to flow through them into those who are seeking help. The Jesus legend provides us with several demonstrations of how the Universal Christ seeks to heal those who are presently walking the Earth. It reveals the majesty of the miracle the Creator has in store for all His/Her children of the Earth. Knowing about the healing process and working with it is the starting point of your own healing.

The cells producing the Divine healing enzyme are located at the top of the spinal column in the brain stem. There are cases where this cluster of nerves has been so damaged that production of the enzyme is impossible because of the injury. Otherwise, the cells are well protected and lie dormant until activated. Deep meditation is necessary in order to activate the healing enzyme. The focus of the earthly mind has to be transferred to that area of the brain and the command given for the enzyme to spring into action. You may feel a tingling sensation at that spot and a sharp pain as the energy it contains bursts into life. Do not be alarmed, just relax and let it be.

From then on, whenever you need physical healing, simply instruct the enzyme with your conscious mind to take care of it. Focus your attention upon the afflicted part of your body and command that it should heal itself. This will take time and practice to be really effective. Using the command regularly while in a light meditative state will be of great help because it keeps this influence in your body activated. If the effectiveness of the enzyme seems to fail, the procedure may be repeated as often as required.

To the extent that an individual’s conscious thoughts are sufficiently balanced to recognise that mental problems exist, healing of the mind can also be accomplished. Deep sorrows, hatreds that seem to be beyond the control of the mind, depression and so forth can be gently dissipated with the help of the Divine healing enzyme. In many cases, this has to be done by someone who has become proficient in activating it. Diseased minds can neither activate nor control it.

Even torn flesh can be healed in this way. Broken bones and tortured flesh will come together and heal. This is how miracle healings come about. It is the secret humankind has been waiting for. Although up to the present age most of you have been unaware of this, you have always been in full command of your physical bodies and your own lives. Your race is only just starting to understand this. As the Aquarian age progresses and you and your descendants learn how to take care of the needs of your physical bodies, the need for physicians will cease. That does not mean that people will no longer be there for each other to share love and energy. This will continue forever and whenever a person is seriously hurt and cannot command their body, someone else has to activate their Divine healing enzyme on their behalf. You will always need each other, just as much as you need the light of the Universal Christ, the only born Son of the Great Father/Mother, through whom all life is given.

The Highest Self of all human souls has full command over the earthly self. It knows its Karma and whether the enzyme should be activated or not. Whenever you give healing to others, it is this authority together with the Lords of Karma who decides whether healing is acceptable at that particular time or whether it should be delayed, either to later during the sufferer’s present lifetime or maybe even until they have returned to the world of spirit. You have to bear in mind that some of you, together with the wise ones in charge of them, decided long before they entered their present lifetime that spiritually they would progress best and benefit most from spending it by enduring physical pain, disabilities and/or other hardships. That is why healing can only take place when the time is right and the person’s Karma has been sufficiently redeemed through its suffering. So, even if the Highest Self’s answer is ‘no’, your love, good will and wishes will never be wasted. Coming together with God’s healing energy, they will assist any patient to bear their cross with more fortitude, courage and patience.

Use the knowledge you are finding here first on yourself, to familiarise yourself with its use. Watch what happens in your own body when you achieve the activation. Only when you feel you are in full control of this process, then and only then, should you try to help others. As you know, a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing. Make sure you avoid this trap. Unless your mind is vibrating at the highest level of life and you are constantly working hand in hand with God and the Angels, the enzyme will not activate in the proper frequency. In itself this is not dangerous, it is simply ineffective. It is important to take time to reach the right vibration of consciousness during your meditations for activating the enzyme. A healer has a great responsibility when sending energy to others, physically, emotionally and most of all spiritually. Your motivations have to be right and healing should not be attempted, in this way or any other, unless the healer is well prepared.

Handle the knowledge that is coming your way now with the deepest love and respect for the blessing and healing energy of God’s light. Send it from your loving heart to yourself, those around you and all life because the time for doing so has come for you. As the mind accepts the concept that there is an actual place in the brain that can be activated to send healing powers through the body, the desire to probe into the depths of your own mind becomes more powerful. To help you access the healing ability for self and others, you may feel an intense desire to be as good a person as you can be in any given day and to do good, to love with all your heart, spirit and soul all that is. Enjoy learning to meditate in as yet undreamed of ways. Send healing out into the world only for the highest good and the greatest joy of humankind and all life that shares this life with you. Most of all be patient with yourself, as the Divine source of healing cannot be found and accessed in one single evening.

Remember:
Meditation = dedication – concentration – determination – perseverance.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*The Healing Process




*

From Ruth Ryden’s Newsletters August 2011
By the Masters of Light, a group of spirit guides.
Channelled by Ruth Ryden.
Intuitively edited by Aquarius
With the author’s kind permission.
​ 
Many by now are aware that all life is constantly evolving into ever higher and more beautiful forms. In all physical bodies the life force circulates in a continuous stream of energy. It supplies every cell and atom of your whole being in never ending cycles of life and death. As the cells are renewed by the life force, the ones that have served their purpose die. This provides your own physical body with a constant flow of new life. The time element of the energy cycles vary in all of you, depending on how conscious you are of this power of God, which in truth is at your command. Those who still move through their lives without awareness of the light of love and peace that potentially dwells in all human souls, tend to allow their small earthly selves with their troublesome and fearful egos to push them hither and thither. This will continue until their minds and their bodies have learnt to co-operate and harmoniously work together.

Through the subconscious mind your Highest Self constantly sends signals that direct and correct, whenever it is required, the functioning of your physical body. For as long as the earthly mind is in charge of this subconscious computer, things can easily go wrong. Up to now many of you have had no idea that you have any say in the matter. When, as a result of this ignorance, there is the lack of conscious control, the subconscious can do nothing but obey the signals it receives from the conscious mind about the desires of the earthly self. These are then programmed as preferences into the small self’s memories. When habits like smoking, alcoholism and drug abuse have been long established without being counteracted, to the subconscious they appear as desirable elements. That is why habits of this nature can be exceedingly hard to break.

However, the human brain is a remarkable instrument. It is one of the most powerful elements in your Solar System that can be programmed and influenced in harmful as well as beneficial ways. When you consciously bring it into harmony with your spirit and soul, the higher and lower part of your nature form a union and begin to work together. With the help of your Highest Self your good characteristics can be strengthened and new ones brought into your conscious awareness. When your earthly mind understands and accepts the concept that some part of the brain can be activated to send the healing power of the Highest through your whole being, the earthly self’s desire to familiarise itself with the higher and highest aspects of its being becomes ever more potent.

Under the guidance and protection of your Highest Self and the Healing Angels, meditation can then be used to access your own latent healing abilities and those of others. As pointed out in ‘The Divine Healing Enzyme‘, it is not as simple as sitting down, meditating and connecting with the source of healing in one session. It is a meditation that demands the attention of your own conscious mind. Even though it has to remain still during your periods of silence, together with your Highest Self your conscious and subconscious mind together need to reach out to access the signal that activates the healing enzyme centre within you.

Just as God, the Great I Am, is one with everything that is, each individual mind and body has to become one harmoniously functioning unit that is attuned to and at one with God. Thus, in the fullness of time, each one of you will evolve into a finely tuned communication channel through which the Highest can speak and work for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of your society, your world and ultimately all worlds.

In your meditations you need to reach into your brain and its cells that are clustered at the top of the brain stem. It is essential that you touch and bless them with your spiritual hands. The highest vibrations of your mind have to be focussed on this area. It will seem that your mind has become a tiny being that swims among the brain cells, searching for the place where the Divine healing enzyme dwells. It has been found when you feel a sudden sharp pain that wanders from the base of your skull to the front of your forehead into the third eye area between your eyebrows.

This feeling lasts but a few seconds, longer if you resist it, but then the pain subsides and never comes again. This programs your healing ability into the base memory of your subconscious. From now on, whenever you feel that some part of you is in need of being revitalised or healed, all you have to do is visualise those areas in perfect health, brimming with vitality. Yes, this is a miracle. It is a natural part of humankind’s coming of age when long dormant abilities begin to emerge into the conscious awareness of anyone who seeks and reaches out for them.

All human souls will eventually be required to activate the energy of their own inner healing centres. Every soul’s birthright is to be shown by their Highest Self how to evolve into a channel through which God’s healing energy can freely flow into your whole world. From the heartmind of the Universal Life Force it is waiting to surge through you into every soul that dwells on the Earth plane, as well as those in your other world, and from there into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation.

Pure love of the highest vibration is the essence of this energy. This is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Its astrological symbol is the planet Neptune. From 3rd February 2012 it until 27th January 2026 this planet will be moving through its own sign, where its presence will be more strongly felt than ever before. More about this in the next chapter. The healing energies of this force are freely available and on offer, especially to all of you who are ready to use it for creating and re-creating their own bodies and in due course anyone else’s that requires it. As time goes by, you will learn how to handle this potent force with the greatest care, love and respect for the Creator and all Its creations.

The energetic response from the Universe will eventually assist you in manifesting anything you may ever need in physicality. However, when it comes to your healing efforts, you need to bear in mind that true and lasting healing can only come to those whose underlying thought and behaviour patterns that are the real cause of any earthly illnesses and afflictions have sufficiently been changed. Because of this, sufferers first have to find a better understanding of the processes of life, of God and the Universe, as well as the higher and highest aspects of their own nature.

God’s healing magic can only work through those of you who are willing to help themselves. As soon as ever possible, you need to get to work on eradicating all your deeply ingrained faulty and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns. Their only causes are false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. As ever, the old saying is true: ‘No pain, no gain.’ No-one will come and wave some kind of magic wand for any of you. Each must do their own work and has to do their share. God bless you all on your healing quest.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*Life Without Pain





*

The wisdom and love of 
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Never promised that Earth life 
Would be without pain,
Laughter without sorrow,
Sunshine without rain.

What S/He does guarantee us
Is enough strength for each day,
Comfort for our tears
And light all the way –
To eventually take us back home 
Into the conscious awareness of 
Our true nature and oneness with Him/He
And all life.

Wherever our predestined lifepath may take us,
God and the Angels provide us
With the courage and strength
To walk through it a
And come out the other end,
Happy and smiling.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Pain

*


​ 
A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that *is* your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you,
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy,
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Love?

**



*​ 
Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This love wants all its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of humankind is love because from love we once came and to love each one of us eventually returns. This world was created to help every soul discover and then integrate its Divine qualities. That is why time and again we have to return to it, until we finally have learnt to love the way our Creator loves us and all His/Her creations. This way of loving is by no means some kind of soppy emotion. First and foremost it is kindness, gentleness, consideration and tolerance towards all life and beings, including ourselves.

To my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and meaning of our present existence, and an understanding of the different lessons each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than anything else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the weaknesses and pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of all signs. In every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters them, in the hope of learning how to rise above and overcome them.

It seems that all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in judgement over others. Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes and foibles of my companions on the road of life, as well as my own, with compassion and kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift myself above judging others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s behaviour and that they are my sibling in the great family of life has made all the difference to my approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each one totally and unconditionally is a natural progression of this development. It does away with the urge to sit in judgement and when someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me, these days I can smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far as I am concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition: ‘Ah, that’s why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change myself, not them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To help others find that same tolerance through a better understanding of their own nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word. The following is the essence of one of their teachings that came my way in the Lodge’s Monday Thought for 25.2.2013: ‘You are in earthly life so that you may learn how to love God’s way. This love sees the good in others and that God’s hands is eternally weaving the loom of all life, not merely humankind’s. This love consists of kindness and gentleness, sympathy and understanding. It never means surrendering to unwise and foolish demands. 

‘The more you focus your whole being on the Universal Christ’s love, the more your fears dissolve. Faith gradually fills your whole being and what Its voice through your inner guidance tells you to do, you have the courage and strength to carry out. When the Christ love has taken over your whole being, you have no difficulties recognising and doing only that which is good, right and beautiful. Love is power, but this does not mean one being dominating others. Loving God’s way provides you with the power to know and do God’s will rather than your own.’

Another teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides arrived in my inbox with the Lodge’s Monday Thought 7.11.2016 when I had just finished updating this chapter. The following is its essence: ‘The light of the Universal Christ is the love from which everything is created, including your own solar bodies. This love is unique and infinite, and yet it manifests and expresses itself in many different forms and varying degrees in human life. You do well to recognise this love in whatever form it presents itself in earthly life. And never forget that love is the only foundation from which your own and everybody else’s solar body or body of light can be constructed.

‘With every loving and unselfish thought, word and action your Christ nature develops. Each one of them increases the level of the Christ light that gradually fills your whole being. This is the material from which each solar body is constructed and that is the body you need to enter and move about on the higher levels of life. Until it has been created by you, you cannot move on to exploring these regions and continue your studies there. The construction of every individual solar body adds to the strength of the solar body of your whole world.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Written With Love’ 



[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*How We Love




*

My life has taught me this:
Every day is new
And if anything is true,
All that matters when we’re through
Is how we love.

Faced with what we lack
Some things fall apart.
From the ashes new dreams start.
Yet, all that matters to the heart
Is how we love.

How do we love in this world of suffering and pain?
Love reveals itself in the smallest acts of kindness
And in spite of all the mistakes we make,
New opportunities for loving come again.
And whether we lose or win,
All that matters in the end
Is how we love.

No act of kindness is ever wasted or forgotten.
It comes our way just when we need it
As the Universe’s way of telling us that
No-one can always be strong
In this world of right or wrong,
Where all that matters when we’ve gone
And all that mattered all along
Is the only thing that remains in the end.
It truly lives on and that
Is how we have loved.

Beth Nielsen Chapman
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love





*

Part of God’s Great design for all life
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.
There we have to wait patiently to be granted
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story.
By gradually shedding and leaving behind
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore.
With the passing of time it takes over
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.
New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge
That they are guiding and protecting us.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Loving People Without Liking Them

*


​ 
People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
Among many other things, Aquarius is the sign of friendship, kinship and siblinghood with all life, and also of transmutation. If we wish to be released into the freedom of this age, the masterly conduct that is expected from us demands that we convert all our relationships, especially the most difficult ones, into bonds of friendship. However, it is inevitable that from time to time we come across people who, with the best will in the world, are impossible to like. How about them?

A long time ago, I came across the saying: ‘It is possible to love people without liking them.’ I have to admit that this sounded more than somewhat far-fetched to me then, but through astrology life itself has taught me that this can come about quite naturally. All I need to do is reflect on my interpretation of the Sun signs for the people I find difficult to like, never mind loving them. My heart opens with love to them when I reflect on the trials and tribulations they are likely to encounter during their experiencing, counter-acting and – hopefully – eventually overcoming the dark and negative aspects of their Sun signs. This is an essential part of the lessons every one of us has to cope with in each subsequent lifetime.

 Furthermore, I find it helpful to know that underneath our skins we are all one. We are brothers and sisters on the same pathway, and sooner or later every one of us has to surmount similar hurdles on their evolutionary pathway, especially those that arise on the inner level of life. For as long as someone remains unaware of who they truly are, what the purpose of their earthly existence is and what is required from them, they simply cannot help acting in certain ways. I have no difficulties accepting this and whenever something hurtful happens to me, it comforts me to know that I must have needed that experience for some reason. If the event had not been trying to teach me something, I would not have been at its receiving end and it’s up to me, to find out what it is trying to tell me. 

No-one says that we have got to be Saints and in my view there is never any need to turn the other cheek. Knowledge of the Universal laws is helpful when it comes to enduring what our Karma brings to us and therefore cannot be avoided. It is easier to forgive when someone has caused me pain when I remind myself that quite likely I have been redeeming something I did to others earlier in my present lifetime or earlier ones, maybe even to the same person. This is because whatever we send out into our world, the law of Karma sees to it that it unerringly finds its way back to us. If we wish to be forgiven for our trespasses of the past, however long ago they may have taken place, it is necessary to first forgive ourselves for doing wrong and then also those who sinned against us. 

Is it possible to continue loving the people with whom we have differences of opinions, especially if we do not like them? I believe it’s childish to fall out with each other over something like that. When a situation has been duly considered from all angles, there is nothing wrong and everything right with coming to the conclusion that it is better to agree to disagree than to fall out with each other. On occasions like that, wise ones remind themselves that whenever disputes arise, two persons can be confronted with exactly the same things and perceive them in a totally different way.

Depending on one’s point of view, all participants in any argument can be right and wrong, at the same time. That’s the way it has to be for human beings, because of the different lessons we all have to participate in on the Earth plane. With a bit of goodwill any dispute can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each others views, even though they differ. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict.

With every person we encounter in our daily lives, we need to remind ourselves that there is a great deal more to everybody than that which appears of them on the surface of earthly life. We do well never to forget that each one of us is a living spirit and soul and that there is no way of telling who we or anyone else might have been in previous lifetimes and in what functions we encountered each other. It is advisable to develop the habit of looking beyond everyone’s earthly personality into their spirit and soul because reincarnation means that each spirit, who has to develop its own soul in earthly life, is a Divine spark that once was sent forth from God. All of us continue to come into incarnation on the physical plane until we have become fully God-conscious, i.e. aware of God’s true nature and our own. Once this has fully awakened in us, there will be no need for spending further lifetimes in earthly education.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars’ 
[*=center]‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Weaver*

_*



*_​
My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Angel In Disguise

*


​There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The eternal day breaks
And all shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Recommended Book Reading*

*For The Healing Journey

*_*



*_​ 


‘The Art of Effortless Living – Simple Techniques for healing, mind, body and spirit’ by Dr. Ingrid Bacci. As the author points out, it is a book about finding inner guidance by opening the door to our unconscious Higher Self. This is the most important thing we can do in our lives and it is the only way we can learn to live without conflict. To open the door we have to believe that this Higher Self exists and is available to us, and that we have to ask it, so that it may speak to us. Disbelief slams the door shut, while belief opens it. The goal of this book is to offer the reader a comprehensive, practical and pleasurable map of the journey into becoming more fully ourselves and of helping us to find the healing that we and our world so desperately need.
 


‘Effortless Pain Relief – Especially from Chronic Pain’ by Dr. Ingrid Bacci, a worthy companion to and extension of the above mentioned book. For further information on these books, as well as free articles about Dr. Bacci’s work, please go to www.ingridbacci.com
 


‘Fear-Less Now: A Manual for Healing and Self-Empowerment in a World of Crisis’ by Ingrid Bacci.
 


‘Feel the Fear and do it Anyway’ by Susan Jeffers – the title explains it all.
 


‘Heal your Body’ by Louise L. Hay – ditto.
 


White Eagle publications.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Impossible Dream

*_*




*_​To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh
​ 
In the fullness of time, the unreachable star described in the above song can and is meant to be reached and that by each one of us. Each time we spread new understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers and sowers of seeds. Through this we gradually evolve into a light and a shining star in our own right, who is becoming ever more at one with the Christ Star. In this way increasing amounts of the darkness of our world are absorbed into the light of the Star and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life.

The materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of all human souls’ longing for love.

There comes a time for all of us when our earthly self begins to yearn to make contact with something it cannot yet understand. With the awakening of its higher nature and intuition, the higher part of our being can merely be sensed vaguely. Although we are as yet unable to give love, we feel the need for it in our life and yearn to be loved by someone. This draws people into our life who are willing to love us and to show us the meaning of love.

Every human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we begin to sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life, even though so far we do not understand them, we may not even consciously be aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of earthly love kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out and loving something that is more than earthly love, that will and cannot die and will be with us forever.

During that phase of our development, each time we observe a natural phenomenon like nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the manifestations of such beauty and splendour there just has to be a higher power that brings it all into being. Could it be the product of the mind of a great intellect that created even the tiniest part of it? We notice to our delight that each time we reflect on this, a feeling of peace and harmony seems to fill our whole being.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’ 
[*=center]‘The Little Things’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Good Morning, Starshine





*

Good morning, Starshine,
O light of the Christ Star,
The Highest Star and Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation.
The Earth says: ‘Hello!’
You twinkle above us,
We twinkle below.

Good morning, Starshine,
You lead us along,
Our whole world as we sing
Our early morning singing song.
Singing a song,
Humming a song
Of freedom and of peace for all earthly life,
Forever and ever.

Amen

From the musical ‘Hair’
About the Age Of Aquarius

Book and lyrics by
James Rado and Gerome Ragni
Music by Galt MacDermot
Adapted by Aquarius

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On The Healing Work





*
​ 
On the evening of the day I had put the finishing touch to this part of my jottings, the following message from the White Eagle group of guides was drawn to my attention in Stella Polaris October/November 2016 under the heading ‘The Gentle Brother’. The following is its essence: ‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to tune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Universal Christ and we would like you to become aware how important your individual efforts in this direction are and that in every moment of your present lifetime.

‘A great deal of selfishness in earthly life is caused not as much by wilfulness as thoughtlessness. But the more you advance on the spiritual pathway of life, the more the need to analyse every individual thought, word and action disappears. This is because once your heart has attuned itself to the Highest, acting spontaneously in good, kind and loving ways has become your natural way of acting and reacting. Whatever task then comes before you, you do it with love in heart and all your might for God and the highest good and greatest joy of all.

‘Spontaneous goodwill and thoughtfulness, spiritually correct behaviour and perfect balance between the material and spiritual aspects of life, that’s what all human souls on the Earth plane are ultimately striving for. And the more people come together and attune themselves to God’s infinite love and the spirit of good, we, your siblings on the other side of the veil of consciousness, can use the groups you are forming to radiate more of the goodwill spirit into your world. As nothing is as infectious as kindliness, open yourself as a channel through which the Christ love can flow.

‘Once the power of thought is understood, it can be used by anyone to create a life that is filled with beauty and kindness, peace and harmony. This is because whenever you practise right thinking to help others by sending them constructive and positive thoughts only, the Universal laws ensure that you receive more of the same in return. As everything one of you sends forth has to be repaid, good thinking therefore serves a double purpose.

‘The more of you are doing these things, the more quickly your whole world will be filling with the goodwill of Universal love. This kind of love is no sickly sentiment but a potent force that is capable of raising humankind from the darkness of ignorance about its true nature and destiny into the light of consciously being aware of these things and the duties they entail. This is how all of you are slowly but surely moving from experiencing the brief and temporary realities of earthly life into the eternal ones of your spirit nature and the joys that are waiting to be discovered there you there.

‘All we can do is to give you broad outlines of the principles involved and the foundations upon which you yourselves have to build your new world. Knowing them empowers you to act as one of the pioneers and servers of the Aquarian Age. Never forget that your present thoughts, words and actions are vital building materials you will be using many times over in future incarnations on different planes and planets. You are not alone in your work. You may not be able to see us and not always sense our presence because doing so would not be good for you.

‘This is for the simple reason that it would prevent you from bringing forth and developing your own inner strength and learning to trust your own capabilities when you are working hand in hand with God and us. But no matter what happens, rest assured that you never have been or will be on your own. Although you were not aware of it for a long time, for as long as you have been taking part in earthly life, you have always been holding on to the hand of your true brother/sister, the Universal Christ, who blesses each one of you and us with His/Her presence.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

i often wonder what type of person you are and courtjester if you read and share stuff as you do...you always seem to want to make people explore every possibility about themselves but reveal little about how it effects you...if your just average joe how can you relate to what you post....


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am a fan of lets say his artistic work no matter where it comes from since the work sometimes is written as a private monologue like a book is to oneself. As a medieval character giving an oral speech from a wandering storyteller. Paints a vivid picture in his dialogue of wisdom to the audience. It gives a picture if you will for people to see and silently contemplate it.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i often wonder what type of person you are and courtjester if you read and share stuff as you do...you always seem to want to make people explore every possibility about themselves but reveal little about how it effects you...if your just average joe how can you relate to what you post....



My writings have always been of an intuitive nature. Although I have usually experienced what I write about, they are not about me as a person but a sharing of what I learnt along the pathway of my life’s. As pointed out in my Catfish interview:

Q: *How does the creative process work for you — where do you get your ideas?*

A: My writings have always been of a spiritual but not religious nature, SBNR.  For a long time without being aware of what was happening to me, I have been playing the role of Mercury, the messenger of the Gods in ancient times. He stole the sacred fire of the wisdom of the Highest and brought it to the people on the Earth to alleviate their suffering. That’s the place from which I have always received my inspiration.

Those whose minds are tuned into the frequencies of the Highest and who aim to humbly serve as its channel and work for the good of all, rather than for self-aggrandisement, fame and fortune, never suffer from ‘writer’s block’. I am sure of that. As a matter of fact, the flow of inspiration can sometimes be so urgent and rapid that it’s hard to keep up with it.

Q: *When and why did you begin writing? Do you recall how your interest in writing originated?*

A: Writing has always been as natural as breathing in and out for me. I have always been a writer, especially of letters. All my ‘Jottings Of A Stargazer’, including my Astro Files, are written in the form of letters. Courtjester and I had been penpals for thirteen years when we finally decided to tie the knot. I believe that for both of us it is likely that we developed the gift of writing in many previous lifetimes, so it could unfold itself into full blossoming in this one.

Q: *But when did you first consider yourself a writer?*

A: I never thought of myself as a writer. I simply write.
With love – Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## escorial

well said...just wondered how you can be positive and leave out the negative experience...dude we all have bad times and i pre suppose you don't because the vibe you give of is often beyond my  limits and yeah you have bad times..don't you....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> . . . yeah you have bad times..don't you....



I most surely do!


----------



## Aquarius

*On Eagle’s Wings

*



​ 
The Universal Christ raises you up on Eagle’s wings,
Bears you on the breath of dawn,
Makes you shine like a Sun
And holds you in the palm of His/Her hand.

Those who dwell in the Christ Star’s shelter,
Abide in Its radiance for life.
They have every reason to say:
‘My refuge, my rock, in Thee I trust.

‘The snare of the fowler cannot capture me
And famine shall bring me no fear.
For Thy wings are my refuge
And They faithfulness my shield.

‘I need not fear the terror of the night,
Nor the arrows that fly by day.
Though thousands may fall around me
And I may also go down,
Yet, no harm will ever
Come to my true eternal self.

‘For Thy Angels have been given command
To guard me in all my ways.
And no matter what will ever befall me,
Their hands will always take me home.’

Michael Joncas
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing*

*Part One

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from the Spirit’: ‘The mind is a most potent instrument and thought control is necessary when the soul needs to be freed from earthly bondage. You have to be able to take charge of your thoughts, otherwise you will never be able to gain control – mastery, as we call it on the spiritual plane of life. Chaotic conditions are caused through confused thinking. In the spirit world, when sick bodies arrive in their dreamtime and their physical body is asleep, they are treated most effectively with colours, scents and music.

‘Many leave this body by the gateway of death while still being sick. They are in need of healing when they arrive in the spirit world. Their sickness was caused by their false beliefs and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence. The belief that Earth life is a one-off thing and the fear that grows within in those who do not know where they have come from and are going to, is the cause of making them ill in the first place. When someone is so convinced that the beliefs they are holding are true, they cannot throw them off when their departure from the physical plane has come. Do you see why it is necessary that we work subtly with all of you? Our endeavours will continue until the last one of you has been brought to perfect health.

‘You need to know that thought can create good health and that it can heal, but that it can also inflict pain and disease, and disrupt and destroy humankind’s bodily, mental and soul life. The science of your world has only reached the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and of all wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, siblinghood and friendship with all life and everything else human souls are longing for. We, your spirit guides and helpers, work with the creative power of thought and endeavour to avoid all destructive thought.

‘When giving advice and help, we make it a rule to always be constructive and see nothing but good. We are doing this even though many in earthly life would call us foolishly optimistic. We do it because we know that through the positive thinking of seeing good only, we are creating good and doing our share of bringing about that which is desirable. That’s why you will never find us thinking and speaking in terms of pessimism, sadness or death. To us all is life, ever unfolding and progressing, and everything is good because everything is God. Aspiring healers and lightbringers do well do endeavour to work only along the same constructive lines.

‘Never suggest that a patient is likely to die. If they do not yet understand that there is no death, do not speak to them about it, but in your mind’s eye see only creation and ever changing and unfolding life, because you know that in truth there really is no death. And wherever there is life there is hope. Never anticipate anything but good. True healers’ work with a confidence that inspires their patients and disperses their doubts and fears into the power of the Highest, whose channel they are. Having learnt about the Universal laws, in particular the law of Karma, these healers conduct their lives in accordance with the laws and their attunement to the Highest forces of life assists their patients.

‘As far as possible, the patient should be encouraged to also develop a clear and holy, that is spiritually healthy outlook on life. Right thought is God thought and when it flows from earthly minds the effects of this kind of thinking can bring benefits to every aspect of someone’s being. Right thought is God-thought. It is balanced and loving, pure and holy, kind and friendly, tolerant and generous. Right thought comes from looking at life through the God’s eyes. And spiritual healing is brought about by the power of sincere aspiration. When your thoughts are truly aspiring to the great light of the Universal Christ, then the Christ rays fill the cells of your physical body and flows through you into the people around you.

‘The Christ energies have the power to reverse the sick order of things and make them well. Where there is darkness in a physical body it turns it into light. The Christ light takes possession of and dominates the body by controlling its cells and atoms and that’s how miracles are performed. Yet, to this day many in your world fail to understand how they come about. When we say that thought has the power to do these things, we mean Divine thoughts that rise from the love of a pure and aspiring heart. The power that comes into action when our whole being is set upon God can change negative things and conditions into positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The Jesus legend brought you a true Master’s words: ‘I and my Father are one.’ Every healer must know the truth of this and the following statement: ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of myself but the Great Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He does the works.’ Every healer has to know that this is true and every patient should be helped to understand this eternal truth, for as soon as someone makes contact with the Christ Spirit, even if it is only for a flash, God’s power is sparked and generated within them. With Its help, earthly limitations can be left behind and the person receiving it soars into the higher realms of conscious life, where the recipient is recharged with the living God-force.

‘So refuse to be held by the limitations of the earthly mind and never doubt God’s blessing and healing power. Clear your conscious minds of all reservations and know in your heart of hearts that the, to earthly eyes invisible, healing rays and life are very real indeed.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

This is though provoking to those in country radio


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing*

*Part Two





*
​ 
The essence of a message from the White Eagle group of guides that appears in ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those around you. It is generated by us, your friends and helpers in the world of light, who can – if you work in unselfish ways – transmit it through you. Any time you project light to other souls, they will receive it and respond to it in some way.

‘God’s healing power illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates a suffering person’s physical body and radiates outwards into their life. This power should only be tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for others without selfish motives, you will in time also be able to heal your own body by cleansing it of the poisons that have built up in your system through the thinking patterns and the emotions caused by them that were based on false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past. When this has taken place, you will in time be able to enlighten, help and strengthen other souls you come into contact with. No unselfish effort is ever wasted.

‘God’s will is that you love not only all people but everything that shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to constantly send out goodwill and light to humankind and the whole of your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to work – for a long time unbeknown to all of you – on human minds and hearts. The years have speeded by and your race has passed the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey and the light that is Christ, the perfect son/daughter of God, the perfected son/daughter is awakening in ever more of you. 

‘Never forget that it is also God’s will that you should love and respect yourselves and your past, present and future. Everything that ever has been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher purpose. And when you finally overcome and leave behind the desires and urges of your lower animal self, you are creating space for your own Christ nature to awaken from its slumbers and begin to manifest itself in you and your life. This kind of growth is your birthright and everlasting progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin today, you will continue tomorrow. And when you return to the world of light at the end of each lifetime, you are going to continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless humankind the same way as we are doing, now.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Each Day Is A New Beginning





*

Each day is a new beginning.
Let’s start it with a smile.
And practise the art of living
By doing things worthwhile,
Like loving and forgiving,
And creating time to spare,
For making someone happy
And showing how much we care.

May we never forget that
Each day is a gift from the Highest
And give thanks and praise for it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Greetings To The Dawn

*_*



*_​ 
With each new dawn
Begin to look forward to the new day and
The whatever it is going to bring.
And in every experience that comes your way
Search for the teaching it contains.
As that is the essence of your earthly existence,
Greet it with love and do not begrudge anything.

Each day’s brief course is a moment in Eternity
That not only holds the truths and realities
Of everything that already exists,
But also the glory of new action, the joy of growing
And becoming an ever more perfect and beautiful being.

When you focus on today and the moment
You realise that it is always NOW
And yesterday is but a dream,
While tomorrow will always remain just a vision.

Each day that is lived with the consciousness
Of the purpose of our being here,
Looking for the good in all people and things,
Aware that they are coming our way
To fulfil a wise higher purpose,
Is a sound foundation for the renewal of our
Hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life.

This enables us to recognise that in truth
Every dawn we are allowed to see
Is a gift from the Universal Forces and a blessing.
Wise ones look forward with kindness to each one.
They greet it with an open heart and mind
And add their own blessings to it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:


‘About Time’ 
‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Firemajic

Aquarius said:


> *Greetings To The Dawn
> 
> *_*
> 
> 
> 
> *_​
> With each new dawn
> Begin to look forward to the new day and
> The whatever it is going to bring.
> And in every experience that comes your way
> Search for the teaching it contains.
> As that is the essence of your earthly existence,
> Greet it with love and do not begrudge anything.
> 
> Each day’s brief course is a moment in Eternity
> That not only holds the truths and realities
> Of everything that already exists,
> But also the glory of new action, the joy of growing
> And becoming an ever more perfect and beautiful being.
> 
> *****When you focus on today and the moment
> You realise that it is always NOW
> And yesterday is but a dream,
> While tomorrow will always remain just a vision.*****
> 
> Each day that is lived with the consciousness
> Of the purpose of our being here,
> Looking for the good in all people and things,
> Aware that they are coming our way
> To fulfil a wise higher purpose,
> Is a sound foundation for the renewal of our
> Hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life.
> 
> This enables us to recognise that in truth
> Every dawn we are allowed to see
> Is a gift from the Universal Forces and a blessing.
> Wise ones look forward with kindness to each one.
> They greet it with an open heart and mind
> And add their own blessings to it.
> 
> Created by Anon.
> Edited by Aquarius
> 
> Recommended Reading:
> 
> 
> ‘About Time’
> ‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’
> 
> From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
> 
> * * *
> ​





Lovely words, Aquarius.... Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Aquarius

*About Time

*_*



*_​​Refuse to think of time in the earthly sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy. Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth it is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are merely ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist you with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your earthly sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is now, that attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to worry about tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and every new one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for those who are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care of itself. If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join them.

Because on the inner level of life all is one, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking patterns, everybody else changes with them. If you are familiar with spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are all changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of Earth life can be very frightening.

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless it has first happened on the inner level of life. As a result, each time one of you consciously changes their inner perception and attitude towards life, your whole world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts, words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active interest in what surrounds you. Your intelligence is part of and one with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can. Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s hearts and souls, and the small still flame of spiritual understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in Me, your Creator, and the goodness of the life I have prepared for each one of you.

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to become a lightbringer and healer, who in the fullness of time can be used as a channel through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm, flows ever more forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking about this often, you call it into being. And when you meditate and reflect upon it, through your inner guidance I will show you how you can do your share of bringing your new world about.

Rejoice in your oneness with Me and experience the elation of acting as a true child of Mine by assisting others to become aware that they also are the daughters and sons of My eternal spirit. In the name of love I ask this of each one of you. And never forget that nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. Everything is constantly recycled time and time again. Each human life is consciousness that on the Earth plane believes of itself that it is taking place in time. In truth, the concept of time only exists in the material world, anywhere else there is no time. Life on your planet comes, earthly personalities appear, they live and eventually die. The indwelling spirit and soul move on and the physical body that is left behind apparently decays, though in reality even this aspect of your being only changes its form.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Each Day Is A Precious Gift





*

God is in everything and everything is God,
And before the Great Father/Mother
We are all equally loved, appreciated and valuable.
The law of life is evolution and our earthly existence is a school
And every human being has to start its learning
At the very base of the evolutionary spiral.
In the course of many lifetimes,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us slowly works their way
Forwards and upwards this spiral
Onto ever higher levels of life.

To enable us to do this,
It is necessary to focus only on that which
Is good, right and beautiful in all situations,
People, animals and things alike.
This is the part of the Divine
All of us gradually have to bring forth,
Each from within the very core of  their own being.
In this process we become ever more God-like ourselves
And our connection with God and the Angels
Grows increasingly powerful.

For a long time they have been waiting
That we should begin to consciously work
Hand in hand with them,
So they can show us how, with each new day,
We can do our share of restoring a bit more of
The inner and outer balance of our world,
So that peace may come to us and it at last.

Wise ones, who are aware of these things,
Know that each new day is a precious gift
From God and the Angels.
They make the most of every one
By looking forward to everything it is going to bring.
Resting safely in the knowledge that every bit of it
Is in truth a present from the Highest,
They welcome, greet and bless
Whatever comes their way.

No matter what may befall wise ones,
They remain hopeful and
And hold steadfast onto their dreams.
They willingly follow their inner guidance
And give of their best at all times,
Trusting that the Universal laws
Will see to it that in due course
More of the same will return to them.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Journey

*_*



*_
​ 


Earthly life is a journey and not a destination. All life in the whole of Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding spiral onto ever higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime represents one of these circles that is subject to the same seasons as the world around us, i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each circle has its beginning in the world of spirit and also ends there. 
 


Don’t undermine your worth and waste your time by comparing yourself with others. On the inner level of life we are all one and although in many ways everyone is the same, we are still special and unique beings and therefore different from each other. Refuse to set your goals by what other people think of as important. You alone and your inner guidance know what at any given moment is good and right for you. Therefore, pay attention and follow its advice. 
 


Don’t take anything for granted, especially not the people and things that are closest to your heart. Believing that without them your life would be meaningless is utter folly because everything in earthly life is a gift on time and only on loan. Eventually it has to be handed back in as good condition as possible. True and everlasting security can only be found in God and never in our present existence and only the higher and highest aspects of life are of lasting and eternal value. Knowing these things, be thankful for everything that is in your life and do not cling to anything, when the time for letting go has come. 
 


Don’t allow your life to slip through your fingers – live it now and refuse to dwell unduly on the past or the future. Instead, live consciously one day at a time and make an effort to learn something from everything that comes before you, so you can benefit from it, no matter what may still be ahead. For as long as there is love in your heart and soul, and you have something to give and share with others, there is no reason for giving up. Things are only over when we stop trying and in truth even then they are not. But that’s a different story entirely! Knowing these things, do not shy away from taking risks, because they are life’s way of helping us to become strong and brave. 
 


Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it. Love is eternal and once given, it will always return. The quickest way of receiving love is by giving it. And the fastest way of losing it is by trying to hold onto it. The best way of keeping love is by giving it wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow through their own experiences. If it’s love, it will return to you. If it is not, you would not want it anyway. 
 


Pay attention to your dreams. Having none means existing without hope. And without hope life lacks purpose and meaning. Take time and stop once in a while to indulge in some dreaming about what kind of a world you would like to live in. Dreaming of and thinking about it frequently is a vital step towards bringing it into being. 
 


Last but not least, don’t run through your life so fast that you can no longer recognise where you have been and where you are meant to go. Bearing in mind that life is a journey and not a destination, make an effort to savour yours every single step of the way. Even if our present lifetime should last a hundred years, it will only a brief interval on the evolutionary pathway that in the end takes each one of us back home into the conscious awareness of our loving union with God and all life.
 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Strength And Courage*






‘Courage is not having the strength to go on.
It is going on when you don’t have the strength.’
Theodore Roosevelt

It takes strength to be firm
And courage to be gentle.

It takes strength to stand guard
And courage to let down your guard.

It takes strength to conquer
And courage to surrender.

It takes strength to be certain
And courage to have doubts.

It takes strength to fit in
And courage to stand out.

It takes strength to feel a friend’s pain
And courage to feel your own.

It takes strength to hide your own pain
And courage to show it.

It takes strength to endure abuse
And courage to put a stop to it.

It takes strength to stand alone
And courage to lean on another.

It takes strength to love
And courage to be loved.

It takes strength to survive
And courage to live.

Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Things Are Possible






* 
With the help and will 
Of God and the Angels 
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive something
And our hearts believe that it can be done,
Then it will be. 

Therefore, beloved Mother/Father Creator,
Through the small still voice of my inner guidance
Help me to make wise choices,
So I can pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
To work my way through them and
Save and redeem myself 
By working for the Highest good of all,
Rather than for merely selfish purposes,
The way I did in the past.

Amen

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*An Anthem Of Healing And Peace

*_*



*_​ 
The birds they sang at the break of day.
‘Start again,’ I heard them say.
‘Don’t dwell on what has passed away
Or what is yet to be.
Ah, the wars they will be fought again.
The holy dove she will be caught again.
Bought and sold and bought again.
The dove is never free.’

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack in everything.
That’s how the light gets in.

We asked for signs.
The signs were sent:
The birth betrayed,
The marriage spent,
Yeah the widowhood,
Of every government:
Signs for all to see.

I can’t run no more with that lawless crowd,
While the killers in high places say their prayers out loud.
But they’ve summoned, they’ve summoned up
A thundercloud and they’re going to hear from me.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
You can add up the parts,
But you won’t have the sum.
You can strike up the march,
There is no drum.
Every heart, every heart
To love will come,
Like any refugee.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack, a crack in everything.
And that’s how the light gets in . . .

By Leonard Cohen
Greeting us from the world of light.

Recommended Viewing:


‘Anthem’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reads like a poetry on sacrifice. I am considering studying poetry themes because of this. You can use them for short stories. Both arts cross as genre, and can inspire short story writers. It well written, you liken animals to humans in this one.

Also the courage one can even inspire one to write on fantasy, reminds me a bit of the themes of some stories.

Well written poetry can do that it can inspire. Not to mention theme can get ignored plenty.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Fear Of Annihilation




*
​ 
There is no doubt in my mind that humankind’s worst fear by far is that of annihilation and non-existence, of being snuffed out like a candle when in fact we are  moving into the world of light, our true home, and merely leaving our physical bodies behind. In the early stages of our earthly education, as young and inexperienced souls, we have no choice but to believe the teachings of the religions, specifically created for this purpose, to convince us with the greatest air of authority that life is a one-off thing. As a result, we move through it nurturing the belief in our bosom that we can please ourselves, do what we like and get away with just about anything, if need be murder – in some cases quite literally.

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet through our head or a cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or snuff us out like a candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming, massacring and taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who treats us badly. Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy and sacred, possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply gets in the way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like them. We may even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our behaviour or go straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment of physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical body behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented to us in previous ages.

Let us not blame the religions that taught false beliefs like this one. They too were necessary so that we should get to know the lower and lowest characteristics of our earthly nature. Poor humankind! In our ignorance of the things that truly matter in life, like the knowledge of our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our Creator’s laws, as young souls we march through life and accumulate ever more negative Karma, blissfully unaware that the bill will eventually be presented to us for every one of our misdeeds.

Ignorance of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect anyone against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the bitter fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has been caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us, at some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each time we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned into the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of judgement. To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we were taught by the churches we left behind.

In our other world we stand, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, before ourselves and take a good look at everything that happened in the lifetime we just left behind and in others before it, if this one is not our first encounter with Earth life. Suddenly we understand why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You Like It’:

_This wide and Universal theatre_
_Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play._
_All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;_
_They have their exits and their entrances,_
_And one person, in their time, plays many parts._​ 
To help us gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and so that we should get at least an inkling of the complexities that are hidden behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine wisdom and truth has been presented to humankind in many and varied forms. It has constantly flown through and worked  with all manner of channels. Shakespeare was one of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I do how long it sometimes takes until the meaning of some of the wisdom that was given to our world in this manner actually comes clear?

How much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what the concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help wondering  what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is going to be at least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our relationship with the Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, our perception of it depends on the relationship we have thus far been able to establish with this part of ourselves. The task of every soul on the Earth plane is to search for their own philosophy of life that is based on their understanding of the meaning and purpose of their own being and that of all life. To my mind, this can only be found by making an effort at peering behind the curtains of Earth life and into its spiritual background, especially through its most profound experiences of birth and death.

A great abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions to this day exists in our world.  The spiritual knowledge that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and collective consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our consciousness of these things. This process will continue until every last shred of them has gone for good. The general awareness of humankind’s true nature and destiny is increasing all the time. Ever more of us are becoming aware that the purpose of all existence in matter is evolution and that the essence of our being is spirit and soul. Because they are immortal and cannot die, there is no death, only transformation into other states of life. With this knowledge, even the fear of death, the worst one of all, is saying goodbye to our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘There Is No Death’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

From tractors to sports cars


----------



## Aquarius

*Fear





*

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence, but practising it happily and safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There is no death for us, merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 


‘There Is No Death’ 
‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is Like A Mirror 

*_*



*_​ 
There are loyal hearts and spirits brave,
And souls who are pure and true.
Like them, give to the world the best you have,
So more of the same returns to you.

Give love, so love through you life can flow,
To give you strength in hours of need.
Have faith, so the core of your heart does show
That you have faith in word and deed.

Give truth and your gift will be paid in kind,
So honour with honour will meet,
And a smile that is sweet will surely find
That the smile that returns is as sweet.

Show compassion and love to those who mourn
And help them to smell the flowers again.
The scattered seeds of all loving thoughts are outborne,
Although their sowing may often seem in vain.

Life acts like a mirror before King and slave.
It reveals to us what we are and do.
And when you give to the world the best you have
Only the best can return to you.

 Madeline Bridges
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope?

*_



_​ 
When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say:
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while,
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough,
I will be allowed to move on
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing,
A steadily increasing certainty
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain,
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience
Of the Angels and Masters,
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow.

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth.
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships,
At the end of their present lifetime
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels
With a leaving certificate that shows that
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where
The Angels may wish to take us next.
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth,
Safe in the knowledge that we shall
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again.

‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’
Psalm 61:4

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing The Wounded Inner Child*

*Part One 

*_*




*_​ 
In the process of surrendering yourself to the Highest, in spite of the fact that this is what you most dearly want to do, you may discover that there is something in you that simply refuses to let go. This is because in the subconscious of every human being there dwells a small and frightened child that is urgently in need of being comforted and healed. To this day, it desperately tries to cling onto its mother’s hand, which it probably never has been able to reach, but still the child holds on tightly because it’s too afraid to let go and set itself free. 

What can we do to help this part of our being to trust the processes of life and its basic goodness, and help it to understand that we shall always be safe? We, the adult awakened self part, need to explain to the child part as patiently and lovingly as possible that by now we have found out that everything in the whole of Creation is ruled by Universal laws, which all life has to obey. We also learned that we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions, and that they go round in circles and eventually find their way back to us in some form. The suffering we had to endure in our earlier years was an example of how the pain we caused others in previous lifetimes can and indeed does return. It came about not as some kind of punishment but to teach us vital lessons about the nature of suffering and pain, at the giving end as well as the receiving one.

Talking with our child needs to be done the same as one would in the case of any small child, who is lost in the harsh and often cruel realities of earthly life and sobbing its heart out over the insensitivities of the people around it. Through its suffering our child has reached early maturity. And because it is also intelligent, it is beginning to understand that, if we suffered earlier in life at the hands of our parents, this could only happen because that’s what we did to our children in other lifetimes.

It will comfort the child to know that in truth the people involved were not really bad and that they merely agreed to play the role of unkind and at times cruel parents so that we should learn what it’s like to be treated in this manner. The child will be relieved to hear that all earthly parents are only substitutes who temporarily take the place of our real parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, on the highest levels, for the teaching of our earthly lessons. Should other lifetimes in physicality be required by us, we shall be able to get the benefit of the learning, in the form of the wisdom and understanding we gained from every one of our experiences. Stored in the memories of our soul, they will be helping us to cope with our existence and at least in some respects, i.e. the lessons that have already been covered, do better next time round. 

If your child is frightened of people in general, it will be able to lose this fear when you explain that the world around us is a mirror of what we ourselves are. Tell your child that this means when we are good and kind, loving and honest in your dealings with people, they reflect the same back to us because our goodness brings theirs to the fore. Mention that the behaviour of your present lifetime’s earthly parents taught you through their example how you do not want to be. Through the suffering any nasty people that come into our orbit inflict upon us, they are actually helping us to shed the nastier parts of our own nature, which they are still acting out. That’s how they can truly be among the best teachers anyone could hope to find. Let’s not forget to thank them for this and also for helping us to pay our Karmic debts and balancing our spiritual account, and then send them our forgiveness for any kind of mental/emotional/spiritual/physical pain they caused us.

The child is part of the small earthly self who to this day is afraid that further experiences of this nature might be ahead, but once we have dealt with this aspect of our being and left it behind, there will be no need for drawing further people with that kind of behaviour towards us. We are only free to move on to lessons of a higher nature when at last we have freed our child self of its fear of people, what the future may hold in store and life in general. For as long as this part of us clings to what little it knows about these themes, it remains stuck in its spiritual development and your whole being with it. 

The only one who can come to the rescue is you, its own awakened adult self. The knight in shining armour of fairytales, who appears when the time is right, to rescue the damsel in distress is a symbolism for the role you are playing and the knowledge you are bringing. That’s what it takes to make the bit of poisoned apple that once choked the beautiful princess and sent her into a deathlike state of existence, i.e. earthly life. The poisonous apple stands for the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that have accumulated in our consciousness in the course of many lifetimes. They indeed have the power of sending our spirit child into a deathlike state of its earthly existence. 

Full access to the gifts and talents we developed in previous lifetimes can only be gained when the slumbering princess, our spirit and soul, awakens and realises that she is but temporarily encased in matter. The knowledge we have found and are bringing to her makes the poisonous particles of the wrong kind of spiritual food shoot out of our child self’s throat and helps it to once again become aware of its true nature and the realities of her true parents and home. 

Where the light of God’s wisdom and truth penetrates, all darkness disperses and it does not take long until our inner child recognises the voice of its true Father/Mother who is calling from its true home. The realisation that in truth it is a child of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation rouses it from its spiritual slumbers and also helps it become aware that it truly is a prince as well as a princess of the most royal line of all, a young God in the making. 

Whenever we understand what any kind of experience was intended to teach us and the learning gained from it has been absorbed into our consciousness, a repeat performance will neither be possible nor necessary. And the only thing that can finally bring all Karmic chains of events to an end and stop them from repeating themselves lifetime after lifetime, over and over again, is forgiveness. First and foremost there is the necessity of forgiving ourselves for our behaviour that once set in motion the wheels of any chain of events. 

The next step is forgiving all who took part in its most recent manifestation and thank them for being our teachers and playing a vital role in the shedding of some of the nastier aspects of our nature. It was this that allowed us to evolve into the kind and loving person we always wanted to be, but somehow never could earlier on. It’s also a good idea to invite those who took on the role of ‘baddies’ in this drama of life into one or two of our meditations, to ask them to forgive us for any suffering we may have caused them, so we can set each other free.

From the evolutionary point we have reached by now, it is not difficult to see that the events of those days long gone by took place for good reasons, including the fact that the helping hand and advice of a kind, loving and wise mother and/or father were never there for us. The underlying purpose is that it would eventually force us to turn to our true parents, the Great Father/Mother, the only ones who never leave us and who will forever keep us truly safe. They alone can give the kind of security all of us are looking for in vain in earthly life. 

The realisation of this awakens in us the need for making our peace with the parents of this lifetime, so that when we meet one of these days in the world of spirit, if we so wish, it will be as sisters and brothers rather than the all too often distorted perceptions of parents and child. We shall stand before each other in a relationship of friendship and kinship – not of blood, which to my mind is by no means the most important part of any relationship –, but of spirit. Blood ties may consist of Karmic bonds only, whereas spiritual ones to me means like-minded people who are drawn together to pursue their hopes and dreams of a more peaceful world by making it a reality in their own lives. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing The Wounded Inner Child – Part Two*

*Loving God’s Way





*
​All of us are in this life to rediscover that first and foremost we are spirit and soul. And although the spiritual world and its concepts are part of the mental realm of life, we do well to remind ourselves frequently that the Divine essence of life, God, is contained in every cell and atom of our physical bodies. Therefore, it is not with our minds alone that we explore and experience the inner mysteries of life, but also with our eyes and noses, mouths and ears. 

One of the main purposes of our earthly existence is that we should realise our individuality as a very special, unique and much loved being. We are in this life to evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding and each one of us can only do this through their own experiences. Our own evolutionary pathway is an essential part of our planet’s spiritual development and we have been placed here so that we may eventually become aware that in truth we are an eternal spirit and soul, God’s much loved child of the Earth. Bringing forth the Divine aspect of our being, our Christ nature, characteristics of our being, so that with the passing of time we become ever more godlike ourselves, is the task that eventually has to be tackled by every one of us.

Learning to love God’s way, totally and unconditionally, and in a detached manner is one of the most essential parts of this process. By practising this kind of loving in all our relationships on a daily basis, it gradually becomes our natural and only way of behaving towards people and reacting to them. When we can do this in spite of their idiosyncrasies and the things that occasionally go on our wires, we are making an invaluable contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. 

The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and kinship with all life and the time has come for striving to transform every one of our relationships, especially the difficult ones, into bonds of friendship. In earthly life there are two distinctly different types of friendship: one is of a personal and the other of an impersonal and more general nature. even though we may find someone’s behaviour unacceptable, there is no reason why we should not love them in spite of it. This is an essential part of developing the kindness and tolerance of our Christ nature towards all life.

To my mind, loving could never be like the flicking of a switch, something one turns on and off at will. Love has as many expressions as there are people in our world. On the one hand there is the love for someone who has shared a large and important part of our life. This love continues when the other one goes from us, for whatever reasons. On the other hand, the love we feel for those who are no more than casual acquaintances is something quite different. And the realisation of where we are all coming from and going to makes it easier to love people God’s way by showing understanding for their concerns and forgiving them whenever the need for it arises. 
_Let me not to the marriage of true minds admit impediments.
Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds,
Or bends with the remover to remove.
O no! It is an ever-fixed mark
That looks on tempests and is never shaken.
It is the star to every wandering bark,
Whose worth’s unknown, although his height be taken.

Love’s not time’s fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
Within his bending sickle’s compass come.
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
If this be error and upon me proved,
I never writ, nor no man ever loved.

William Shakespeare
Sonnet 116_​ 
Wise ones avoid getting into situations that endanger their friendships at all cost. Knowing that what goes around must come round, they make an effort to send only the right thoughts, words and actions into the Universe. Their hearts are filled with love for all humankind and everything that shares our world. No matter what anyone does to them, wise ones refuse to seek vengeance because they know that the Universal forces will take care of the matter in its own way. For these souls nothing ever changes the fact that on the spirit level we are all sisters and brothers, God’s children of the Earth and worthy of our forgiveness and love, so in future they can do better.

The inner child already possesses all our gifts and talents. None of them were inherited from our earthly parents but are the result of our own strivings, hopes and aspirations of previous lifetimes. This means that our child self is intelligent and has the mental capabilities that we developed in the course of many lifetimes. We brought them with us into this one and they have always been at the child’s disposal. Learning their wise application has been our main task throughout the various developmental stages of our present lifetime up to now. 

And because your child has always had your intelligence, it is sure to love the idea that life in truth is a never ending process without beginning or end. On the basis of this, it will understand that all earthly nightmare events of days gone by were but passing phases in the flow of eternal life, even though some of them could have lasted many years. It will be able to grasp that it takes a long time to become the person we would like to be. As it’s the same for everybody, there’s no need to be unduly upset about it. And looking back from where you are now, your child self will also be able to recognise that the people who treated you badly were in truth your best teachers, because they taught you how you do not want to be. Do not forget to give thanks for this to the infinite wisdom of the Universe.

Working with yourself through your inner child will help you to perceive any child you meet in a very different way. And should you meet one that is dyslexic to whatever degree, you’ll nod to yourself sagely and think: ‘Ah yes, reading and writing is not one of the skills he or she has practised in its previous lifetimes. As likely as not this means that it has developed some other special talents on which it has been focussing so hard that no time was left to acquire the skill of reading and writing. I bet this child is very gifted in some special way and should as far as possible be encouraged to do its own thing, so its talents can begin to surface.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’ 
[*=center]‘The Truth About Parents’ 
[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
[*=center]‘The Purpose Of Individuality’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
[*=center]‘The Art Of Forgiveness’ 
[*=center]‘Dysfunctional Families’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing The Wounded Inner Child – Part Three*

*Feeling Safe





*

​For the resolution of any kind of issue, that of the wounded inner child or any other, there is nothing for it but grasping the nettle and getting to work. With the help and will of God, the living God within, the right solution and answer can be found for everything we may ever care to ask. In the process of learning to get in touch with this our inner guidance, in preference of running to others to seek their advice, we soon discover that there really are no problems. Yet, following its advice by sticking our toes into the water is the only way total faith and trust in this kind of guidance can grow in us.

Tightly holding onto human hands is not intended to work in the long run for anyone. Each one of us eventually reaches the developmental point when we have to let go of those we have been holding onto and start walking on our own. That’s the only way of discovering that we are never truly alone because we are constantly accompanied by God and our faithful companions on the road of life, the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers of the spirit world. Walking hand in hand with them in spirit, whilst testing and trying life for ourselves is the only way of finding out that we shall always be safe, no matter what happens.

To my mind, it’s a serious mistake to make anything and especially other people the main focus of our lives. That place by rights belongs to God alone because genuine and lasting security can only be found on the inner levels of life and never in other people. For the very purpose of teaching us this lesson the people we care about most in life frequently are taken from us far too soon. The safety each one of us is constantly seeking on the earthly plane of life and for a long time fail to find, is a deep inner knowingness that everything will always turn out well in the end, no matter how dire things may sometimes look on the surface. This kind of total faith and trust in life can only grow in us by each living and learning from their own experiences that this is the case. 

Isn’t it odd that many who already are aware that they are a spirit and soul, who is only temporarily encased in matter, still remain lost in the material world? It would be foolish to think that starting on the spiritual pathway means some kind of arrival. Believing this blocks us against making further progress. What a shame that would be when there is so much to be discovered and all we have to do to gradually penetrate ever more deeply into the mysteries of the spiritual background of earthly life is to explore them. It’s their unravelling that fills our often dreary earthly existence with wonder and excitement. 

Wise ones know that only when we finally let go of everything that does not rightfully belong to us, can we draw to us that which is truly ours. And if we so wish, each new day can be turned into a spiritual adventure to be relished. Humankind’s potential is quite literally unlimited, yet sadly most of us have not even scratched the surface of discovering what theirs could be. If we are willing to work on ourselves and apply the self-discipline the spiritual pathway requires, in the not too distant future we could be going to places we cannot yet imagine even in our wildest dreams. 

Life straight away becomes much more interesting with the awareness that all human beings, plants, animals, rocks, mountains and even the stars in the sky are our brothers and sisters. Just think, they are part of us and we of them and who knows which distant places and planets we shall be visiting, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved? 

The awareness that underneath our skins all human beings are our siblings in the great family of life immediately removes some of the strains from all our human relationships and makes them somewhat easier to cope with. I find it helpful to know that one can love people in spite of not particularly liking them and especially their behaviour. Learning to love from our heart awakens in us the need to walk our talk and to deal lovingly with every situation we encounter. Behaving in caring and considerate, charitable and tolerant ways towards everybody, including ourselves by that time comes to us quite naturally. 

Whenever quarrels arise, wise ones appreciate that it is bad practise to leave things to fester. This is especially true in friendships we value. The true test of whether a friendship really is worthy of its name is whether we can tell each other when something is in danger of getting badly out of kilter and therefore not to our liking. There is no need to shy away from conflicts. They are inevitable and even necessary in human relationships because the learning gained from them leads to soul growth and expansion of our consciousness. Refusing to continue to communicate with each other in a loving spirit that’s the only thing that could be wrong in such situations. 

It was not for nothing that our Creator blessed each one of us with their share of natural intelligence. We are expected to seize every opportunity to sharpen this precious tool by applying it to any kind of situation in as kind and loving ways as possible. It has been said that because two people argue and fight with each other does not mean they do not love each other and that because some folks refuse to do so is necessarily a sign that they do.

To my mind it’s childish to fall out with anyone over differences of opinion. When a situation has been duly considered from every angle, wise ones feel it’s okay to come to the conclusion that it is better to agree to disagree than falling out with each other. In any kind of dispute they remind themselves that two persons can be confronted with exactly the same things and topics and perceive each one in a totally different way. In any argument it is quite possible for each participant to be right and wrong, at the same time. This is because everyone’s perspective of life is at least somewhat different from everybody else’s.

And that’s because every soul’s memories are based on the learning it gained from its own experiences in the course of many lifetimes. Because all of us have different pathways to walk and lessons to learn each time round in earthly life, there can be no other way. With a measure of goodwill and understanding on both sides any disagreement can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each other’s point of view, in spite of the fact that each has a different one. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in such cases.

Wise ones never forget that we are responsible for every single one of our thoughts, words and actions. Therefore, no matter how they may feel sometimes, they bear in mind that all too easily things can be said or done in an instant that bring heartache to others for the rest of their present lifetime and ill feelings towards us even beyond. Being aware that until we take charge of our attitudes and feelings, thinking and behaviour patterns, they are in control of us and run our lives for us, such wise ones at all times hold the reigns for every part of their being firmly in their hands.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Truth About Parents’ 
[*=center]‘About Children’ 
[*=center]‘Our World Is A Bridge’ 
[*=center]‘Loving People Without Liking Them’ 
[*=center]‘The Miracle Of Birth’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Miracles

*


​ 
I believe in thoughts to share and feelings to discuss.
I believe in miracles, I believe in us.

I believe in sunny days, the cleansing touch of rain,
In special moments that form an endless chain.

I believe in quiet nights and brilliant starlit skies,
In tender sights that stir all loving hearts.

I believe in positives and truths that form a plus,
In loving and sharing. I believe in us.

I believe in and trust God’s great plan of life and 
A positive and beneficial outcome of all things.
I believe that goodness is in all human souls
And that it eventually shows,
No matter how long this may take in some.
I believe that we and all life have always rested safely in
The Great Father/Mother’s loving hands.
I believe that all is well and sure to come right in the end,
For each and every one of us and our world.

I believe in the ever increasing healing power 
Of the love that is created when 
The human and Divine aspects of life join forces.
I believe that this is bringing about 
The greatest healing miracle ever,
Which is taking place right here and now,
For us and everything that shares Earth life with us.

I believe, nay, I know, feel and trust,
With all my heart and soul,
That this is the truth.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Bridges Of Love

*


​ 
My parents died a long time ago.
I loved them very much and
When they went from me,
My love for them
Neither vanished nor faded away.

For a while my love seemed to
Took on a sadder colour,
But when I felt that their love for me
Had not changed, my love for them
Deepened and matured.

To this day, from time to time
I turn to my parents
In the world of light and ask them
To walk beside me or just sit with me,
So we can talk or be silent.

They always come when I call
And my heart tells me what they are saying.
It’s all very simple and has nothing to do
With spiritualism, religions or metaphysics.
It’s the power of my imagination
And the bond of love between us
That’s eternal and will never die.

Love is the greatest power of all.
Links of friendship and love like ours
Are bridges of love that span space and time. 
Although they are invisible to earthly eyes,
They are eternal and nothing can destroy them. 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Truth About Parents

*


​ 
I am the Great White Spirit, Your true Father/Mother.
Each one of you is My Child.
Although some of you are as yet unaware of this,
I know all of you and everything about you and your lives.
 I am with you always.
Whenever you sit down or get up,
Upon rising in the morning and going to sleep at night, I am there.

I am familiar with all your ways.
Every hair on your head is numbered and precious,
The same as every flower that blossoms
And every leaf that trembles in the wind. 
You are My child and I created you in My image.
I am in you and you are in Me.
There is nothing outside Me or beyond My reach.
Your whole being is part of Me, as I am part of you.

I knew you long before you were conceived into this lifetime.
You have been with Me since before the creation of any worlds.
All your days are written by Me in the great book of life
And your present existence on the Earth plane is no mistake.
I am the One who determines the exact time of your birth,
Where you are going to live and which lessons
You will have to learn in any one of your lifetimes.

You are a miracle and a wonder,
And I was the one who, inside your mother’s womb,
Created your present body for you.
You are not of her or from her and you do not belong to her.
You merely came through her and you belong to Me.
Throughout the whole course of your evolution thus far,
I have been with you.
At the right moment, no matter when this may have been,
 I brought you into this world.
I was with you when you were born and I accompany you,
Each time you depart from the earthly plane
And return into the world of light, your true home.

All too often in the past, I have been misunderstood
And misinterpreted – unintentionally but also deliberately –
By you, my human children of the Earth.
This is changing now and ever more of you are
Reawakening to the conscious knowledge of
Their own true nature and Mine.
My love for you is total and unconditional.
Because I love you, I could never be distant or angry with you.
I live inside you – every cell and atom of your physical body
Is filled with Me and My love for you.

This is My way of guiding, protecting and lavishing My love onto
All who willingly pay attention to Me,
Their very own small still voice of conscience within,
Following My calling from within their own heart.
Everything in your life is there only because
It is My will that it should be so.
I have always given you more than earthly parents could ever do.
It is not their predestined role in your life to do the same.
Never expect them to do for you what can only be done by Me,
For I am the perfect parents all of you long and yearn for,
Your true Father/Mother.

Your gifts and talents are your own.
They are not inherited from your parents and ancestors.
They were bestowed upon you by Me, the same as
I constantly meet all your needs. You are the one
Who worked with them and developed them to their present state.
As I love my human children totally, unconditionally and eternally,
My plan for the future of your race has forever been one of hope. 
My creative ideas for you and your world are as countless
And beautiful as the grains of sand on the shores of your oceans.

When you are singing, I rejoice and sing with you.
When you are happy, I am glad.
And when you are sad and lonely, so am I.
You are my treasured possession and I will never do anything
That in the final analysis is not good for you.
All your experiences are to help you grow ever more heaven-tall,
To become like Me and fully one again with Me, the way you once were.

I wish to guide each one of you into performing miracles
And doing great and wondrous works.
Those who seek Me, I draw towards Me.
I live in your heart, from where I guide you
And tell you the difference between right and wrong,
Good and evil, falseness and truth.
Love Me with all your heart and soul, with your whole being,
Because I am the One who fulfils all your desires,
So that you may learn from them;
That is why I place them inside your heart in the first place.

In Me all things are possible
And with My help, all conditions can be healed.
With My faith in you and yours in Me,
Mountains of unbelief can be moved and crooked corners made straight.
Life never goes back. It is for all time evolving and moving forwards.
That’s why I ask you to pay attention to every moment of your life.
Refuse to look back, trust the goodness of the life I have created for you,
Accept that it is impossible to go back
And trustingly put one foot in front of the other,
Safe in the knowledge that I am showing you the way.

Know that you are never alone and do not wait until things
Get too rough for you to cope on your own.
Reach out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of
The Angels and Me and let us show you the way.
When in distress, call for Me.
I am the Comforter who comes to you in all your troubles.
When you suffer, I suffer with you.
The more broken-hearted you are, the closer I draw to you.
As a shepherd carries a lamb, I hold each one of you close to My heart.
Times are changing and the day will soon come when
There will no longer be the need for Earth’s suffering.
I am waiting for you to call upon Me to wipe the tears from your eyes
And to heal the wounds of all your lifetimes.

I, your Father/Mother, love each one of you the way
I once revealed to you and your world
Through the legend of Jesus, the Christed one.
His love for humankind was but a reflection and a mere shadow
Of My all encompassing love for you, My beloved children of the Earth.
The legend was given to teach you the nature of My love.
It is total and unconditional, true, unchangeable and eternal.
From this love you, My offspring, were created – it is your true nature.
Because I love you, I am for you and never against you.
I do not count your sins and mistakes,
But I expect you to learn from them and make every effort
To do better next time.
Whether you do or do not, I always forgive you.

The Master’s death on the Cross was a demonstration
To you and your world of the fact that in truth there is no death.
The cross is the oldest symbol known to humankind
Of your earthly sojourns and the Jesus legend
Is a demonstration of how the small and frightened
Earthly self of each one of you must eventually be
Sacrificed and nailed to the cross of earthly life.
Only then can your spirit rise above it
And once again be fully reunited with Me.

This is why I have said to you all along:
‘Listen to and follow the wisdom My gifts of wisdom and truth
I once gave to your world through the stories of the Masters
Who from time to time appeared in your world,
Not merely the one of the Master Jesus but all of them.
The Heavens are celebrating that you and your world
At long last are in the process of shedding
The clouds of darkness and fear of the past that were
Caused by your ignorance of your true nature.
The shadows they have been casting for such a long time
Are in the process of dissolving into the fresh knowledge
That is currently pouring ever more powerfully
Into the collective consciousness of your race,
directly from Me.

Rejoice, My beloved children of the Earth!
For this is your homecoming into the oneness with Me.
Nothing could ever separate any one of you from Me and My love,
For I am Your true Father/Mother
And no earthly parents could ever love you the way I do.
Be still and know that I am alive in you.
I always have been and always will be.
I never left you and I never will.

I, Your loving Father/Mother, am waiting for the call of
All who are ready to receive Me.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Children

*_*



*_​ 
A woman held her babe against her bosom and said:
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you,
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences,
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers,
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents.

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself,
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this,
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children*

*Forgiveness From The Heart

*_*



*_​ 
O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy,
When it comes to solving any problem, help me
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are.
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself.

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way,
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation,
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free
From the bondages that were created
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages.

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand
You and the processes of the life
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love,
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who,
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one,
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them,
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering
At the hands of parents and other adults,
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we,
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Alan Thicke has passed on!


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternal And True





*
​ 
The following is the essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of guides from ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and you are wafted along on wings of love or the opposite is true for you.

‘Of whatever nature your experiences are, never forget that through them we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are slowly but surely guiding each one of you and your whole world along an eternal evolutionary pathway of progress. On this road you are gradually becoming ever more aware of the perfect outworking of God’s great plan of life and Universal laws. Through this your consciousness is constantly expanding and your earthly self is growing in wisdom and understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the heavenly state, to which all of you are moving.

‘The further you travel along this road, the more you can see for yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of the dimensions you live in. As your inner eyes open, your vision opens to what kind of spiritual growth lies ahead and the beautiful conditions you are going to take part in. Refuse to look on the dark side of anything and never forget that whatever appears to earthly perceptions as a tragedy or disaster is part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan. You can be sure that through the things that are happening in your world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life, God’s wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty, kindness and goodness into your world. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘Through your younger and less evolved siblings, who are still in the process of getting to know the lower aspects of their nature, the Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and warmongering. This is teaching you the value and preciousness of human life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*Human And Divine Parents




*
​ 
As humankind is microcosm of the macrocosm, everything that happens in the Heavens – the highest levels of life – also takes place in us. ‘As above, so below – as below, so above’. Because of this every child born on the Earth plane has to have a female and a male parent, even if they never intended to stay together. The core of each one of us is spirit and soul. Whose child are they? Our true parents are the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The masculine and feminine aspects of the Divine, God and Goddess are one. They work together harmoniously and are in perfect balance with each other.

Everything in the whole of Creation consists of the same duality that is in God. That’s why there are two parts of everything in our world, including our physical bodies, the outer and its inner self. Our body has an interesting story to tell. Although most of its vital organs are there in duplicate, we have only one heart. It is the centre of our whole earthly being and the seat of love, in humankind as it is in God. Another component of our duality is on the one hand our limited and finite, small and frightened self. This is the ego that is afraid of change and wishes to cling to that which is known, the past. On the other hand there is our Highest Self, also known as true Ego. Infinite, eternal and immortal, it is indestructible and knows no fear. It is pure consciousness, it always has been and will continue to be in all Eternity. As this part knows our whole evolutionary pathway, it constantly tries to encourage us to go forward, to reach upwards and beyond the comprehension of our earthly self. It wants us to aim and long for ever higher new experiences, horizons and the future.

Regardless of the fact that at times we are temporarily encased in matter, like God, the essence of our being always was and will be spirit and pure consciousness, at one with and part of God and all life. When the human spirit and soul wishes to enter into another material existence, it has to create itself another vehicle, a physical body. A mother and father substitute for our true parents have to be found, a woman and a man, through whom another earthly form can be created, so that – in due course – a new physical body will be born which, in the fullness of time, has to die again.

Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. Everything is incessantly recycled and used over and over again. And although our physical bodies are finite, the spirit and soul within them are constantly seeking experiences of a consciousness expanding nature. This is how every one of us slowly evolves in physical life and as our small earthly self progresses on the evolutionary spiral of life, the matter it is surrounded by does the same. The cells of all physical bodies are imbued with consciousness. When they are finally returned to the Earth, they contribute to the development of our planet.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*On The Soul Level We Are All Christians

*_*



*_​ 
The logical, analytical and rationalising mind of the small earthly self, with all its cleverness, crafty ideas and ingenious ways is a tool, a wonderful one but nonetheless a mere instrument. But, no matter how learned ours may have become in the long course of our evolution, for educational reasons for a vast part of it our small self had to remain ignorant of the fact that the essence of our being is spirit and a soul. For a long time the small earthly self is unaware of their presence and merely carries them around within the bowl of its being. Having to be a follower of Jesus to be called a Christian fails to take into account that every human being carries within the core of its own being a spark of the Divine great light, the Universal Christ. Therefore, independent of how elevated or low anyone may presently be ranking on the social ladder of earthly life, by definition each one of us underneath our skins on the soul level, is a Christian.

The soul is a vast storehouse of the memories of all lifetimes, including those of its beginning and the place it has come from. It also knows its long-term destiny of being reunited with its Source. We are all programmed to carry, within the deepest innermost recesses of our soul, the memory of the oneness with God from whose heart we once emerged. The Universal laws ensure that every soul eventually returns safely into this state. No matter how hard we may ever be struggling on the outermost plane of life in physicality, on the inner level we shall never leave the oneness with the source of our being. Independent of what faith or belief system anyone may follow, on the soul level and at heart we are all Gnostics, by definition someone who has gained knowledge of God from their own experiences. On the inner level agnostics or atheists simply do not exist.

As pointed out in other parts of my jottings, it has never been my intention to destroy any of the ladders on which many of my spiritual siblings to this day are climbing. This is because I know that in the natural course of events each one of us eventually re-awakens to their true identity and gains their own access to God’s wisdom and truth. And the further we proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more this is happening everywhere. The natural consequence of this will be that all existing religions of our world will no longer be required because they have served their purpose and become obsolete.

I cannot see why the fact that the Jesus story is but a myth and a legend should cause major problems for any devout Christian, who is capable of believing in the power of God and the Angels, who are the inspiration behind the Jesus story. From the moment it was written, it never even tried to falsify the esoteric truths that have always been hiding behind its surface words. In my view, the only thing that has ever been amiss with the Jesus story has been to take the metaphors and symbolisms contained in its teachings literally, instead of interpreting them allegorically.

Be that as it may, from the moment of leaving the conscious oneness with God, all human souls are yearning for their true home. Throughout all lifetimes they are trying to draw their earthly self back to where its soul and spirit rightfully belong. In the end, even the last one of us will have grown into a wise one goes down on their knees to give thanks and praise for their salvation and redemption. At that stage of our development, we no longer have any difficulties grasping that nobody could ever do this for us and that, under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, we are the only ones who can bring it about.

Even though our soul may still be clothed in matter, filled with wonder and admiration we kneel before our Creator’s throne and join the worship of the Angels. With them we kneel in adoration before the magnificence, omniscience, the great wisdom and love of the mind of the One, the Universal intelligence, our true and truly beloved Father/Mother.

May God and the Angels of Healing and Peace be with all of us,
especially those who cannot yet understand
the message of healing and peace for us and our world,
which my writings have always hoped to bring.

God bless each one of you.

 Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of an extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative force of all life. And each one of you is on the Earth to learn how to use their thoughts for good purposes only, for within you is the Divine creative principle that has the power to create the right kind of vibrations and control the cells and atoms of matter. Hidden in every human soul is the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy, happy and healthy, joyous and loving, a life in which everybody is giving of their best and rendering service to your whole world, whilst never losing sight that the land of light is your true home.

‘If you would like your world to become a more beautiful and peaceful place, you need to start creating it for yourself your mind right now. Try to think of the world you would like to live in as much as possible. By refusing to allow any other ideas about it into your consciousness, through your aspirations you are not only raising your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show your trust that you and everything in it rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels by using nothing but the constructive forces of Creation in your own life. Do not allow your thoughts to drag you down and give you the feeling that you are incarcerated in your present existence. By the power of your thoughts you can do your share of releasing the whole of humankind from the darkness of such feelings. 

‘Do not despair about the state of your world or dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that good can come out of any kind of situation and that the best is yet to be, you are helping it to come about and it will be. Refuse to be dismayed by the darkness of ignorance you witness in the people around you, cultivate love and compassion for them and all life instead. Remember that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the same is true for positive and good thoughts.

‘Knowing that God has a great evolutionary plan of life makes it easier to think in constructive and positive ways and to perceive that there really is a wise higher reason behind everything that happens in earthly life. By firmly believing in the final good outcome of any kind of situation, you serve the evolutionary progress and are raising the consciousness of your whole race and the rest of Creation. Even the smallest contribution any one of you makes to this end is of great value and importance.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle Christmas Message 2016*

*Part One*

*You And Your Loved At Christmas





*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the Christmas message for the year    2016 of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It was sparked off by    the Lodge Mothers seasonal greetings. The essence of her words  provided   the starting point, but the wise ones soon took over and here  is the   first part of the result.

‘When you entered earthly life you were crying and everyone around you    was smiling. Your turn for smiling comes when you depart from your    present existence and the ones around you, who do not appreciate what is    really happening to you, are crying and have to wait until their time    for a better understanding of the processes of life has come. May  your   spiritual awareness help you to live your life to the fullest.  Isn’t it   sad that to this day so many think that life finishes with  the death  of  their physical body, when in truth there is no death and  life is  eternal  and constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary  spiral?

‘Your loved ones are not dead and they have not gone from you. In spirit    there is no separation. Contact with your loved one is always waiting    for you through the power of thought and meditation. You have to   develop  within yourself the consciousness of the eternity of life. Know   that  God is love and has nothing but love for you, so love God with   the might  of your whole being. In the Divine consciousness there is no   death.  Your loved ones are living in that love and are part of your   spirit. On a  higher dimension of life your loved ones are always with   you.’

‘During the Christmas period human hearts tend to yearn and ache even    more than at other times for some kind of contact with their loved ones    in the world of light. Whenever such feelings threaten to overwhelm   you,  take comfort from knowing that all they have done is leave the   darkness  of earthly life behind. They are not dead but alive and well   in the  world of light where death does not exist. Take advantage that   during  the Christmas period the power of the Christ energies are felt   much more  strongly on the Earth plane than at any other time. This   brings your  loved ones closer than usual and the Christ love enables   them to bring  the gift of their love to your heart.

‘And now, in your imagination picture a temple that has been constructed    of the healing rays of the Universal Christ. In its centre stands a    huge Christmas tree that is aglow with millions of lights. This    evergreen tree is a symbol of God’s unshakeable and eternal love. You    can seek the shelter of this love to meet with your loved ones and    friends who have passed into the spirit world before you, not merely at    Christmas but always.’

Recommended Viewing:

‘Christmas Blessings’ 
​​
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle Christmas Message 2016*

*Part Two

*


​ 
‘Our message at Christmastide is that all of Christianity’s festivals, including Christmas, are but one of the many ways the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, have been using throughout the ages to bring humankind closer to the events that are taking place simultaneously in their realm.

‘The Angelic hierarchy is the executor of God’s Great Plan of life. It is in charge of humankind’s spiritual development and welfare on all levels of its existence. The Angels and Masters on the highest level of life are the authority that knows how much Divine wisdom and truth different parts of humankind is ready to grasp and take in at any given time. Whenever it has reached the point that another part of God’s sacred wisdom and truth can be revealed, they are the ones who decide in what form it should be presented and in which part of your world it should be released. It is up the Angels when one of the old religions should fade away and a new take its place that can take our race another stride forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘During the Christmas period there is a particularly powerful outpouring of the Christ spirit’s energies into each individual heart and that of the whole of humankind. This brings a strengthening of the Christ qualities of love and wisdom, kindness and truthfulness, as well as spiritual strength to your world. And when the Christ light flows into human hearts, they increasingly feel the need to bring comfort and joy to those around them, in some form or another. The flow of Christ light is a visitation and a spiritual baptism for the whole of humankind and that is the motivation for all Christmas gifts, greetings and feelings of gratitude.

‘Being aware of these things enables you to make an extra special effort to tune into the Christ energies’ hush and holiness. Refuse to dwell on the dark side of anything and do not look at tragedies like wars and other human-made disasters as well as natural ones, by what they appear to be on the surface of earthly life. Everything that has ever happened in your world unfailingly serves the wise higher purpose of teaching you something on an individual and collective level. Although every war is a crime against humankind and all suffering it brings about has to be redeemed at some stage, never forget that in their present existence all human beings can only ever see one side of the picture of the whole of life.

‘This changes as soon as you become aware that the background of your earthly existence the wise and loving power of the Great Father/Mother is constantly working exceedingly hard to bring nothing but good into your world and all others. The Angels and Masters on the highest level of life and we, your spirit friends and helpers, are doing our best to encourage each one of you to endeavour to do likewise, at all times. The more the forces of your love and ours mingle, the more rapidly the power grows to change the remaining darkness of your world into light, until every last shred of ignorance has been transformed into wisdom and understanding.

‘Knowing these things, do not allow yourself to be dragged down by the darkness and ignorance you are witnessing all around you. Each time you see evidence of it, remind yourself that this too is but a passing phase in your race’s development that will disappear in the fullness of time. We hope that the knowledge we are bringing fills the hearts of our readers with renewed hope and faith, as well as tolerance and love for every aspect of your world. This will not be too difficult for anyone because these qualities are part of your own higher Christ nature, which is now stirring in ever more human hearts.

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle Christmas Message 2016*

*Part Three*

*The Coming Of The Lamb Of God





*
​ 
‘The most powerful one of the Divine characteristics is love. It is the greatest power of all in the whole of Creation which in end is going to move the mountains of unfaith that still exist in your world and change them into even higher ranges of faith and trust. In the fullness of time it conquers all evil by absorbing its energies into its own and converting them into blessing and healing energies for all life.

‘The same happens to you in the process of bringing forth and developing the higher aspects of your nature. The lower ones are gradually soaked into the higher ones and this continues until they have gone from you forever. This is the esoteric meaning of St John 1:29 ‘The next day he saw Jesus coming to him and said: ‘Behold, the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world!’ As you know by now, Jesus is a symbol of humankind’s higher nature. He could never have taken the sins of the world from anyone for the simple reason that he never existed.

‘In the fullness of time each one of you has to evolve into a lamb of God. And that is the esoteric truth behind Isaiah 11:6 ‘In that day the wolf and the lamb will live together, and the leopard will lie down with the baby goat. The calf and the yearling will be safe with the lion, and a little child will lead them all.’ Humankind’s animal nature with all its untamed desires and urges is are the wolf, the leopard and the lion. The lamb is a symbolism for its Christ nature and the little child leading them is the Christ seed which eventually awakens in every human heart.

‘The Christ love lacks all interest in dominating others and dictating to people what they should believe or not, the way the religions of the past have been doing. Some of them are still trying to maintain this practice, but in due course they too will have to accept that spiritual knowledge evolves and grows the same as everything else in God’s Creation. This applies to all spiritual teachings that were given earlier. None of them were intended to be unchangeable and like set in concrete. Included in this is the wisdom the Angels have been presenting through us more recently and will continue to give.

‘The beliefs of the Aquarian Age are based on the religion of love, which is of the heart and knows no dogma. There is only one law and that is the law of love and that embraces and welcomes every belief system whose foundation is nothing but love. This religion not only allows but spurs every one of you on to find their own comprehension of the fresh knowledge that for quite some time has been flowing every more powerfully into each individual human consciousness and that of your world.

‘Each one of you will eventually be required to develop the abilities that are necessary for doing your share of enlarging humankind’s understanding of the concepts and concerns of the spiritual background of your present existence. This can only come about through opening your hearts and minds and training your whole being to act as a channel through which the Angels from the Highest levels of life can pour their gifts into your world.

‘Rather than taking from others, the Christ love only wants to give to its followers, to enrich and enhance their lives in some way, without expecting anything in return. It appreciates that it is in the nature of things each one of you perceives the radiance of God’s wisdom and truth through a differently shaped and coloured window of perception. No two of them can be alike because each one consists of the soul impressions that were left behind by the manifold experiences of all your lifetimes, up to the present moment. The new creed encourages its followers to listen to their inner guidance and follow its advice as to whom or what it is safe to dedicate their lives to.

‘The religion of the Aquarian Age would not dream of exploiting others and preventing them from searching for their own understanding of God and the spiritual background of life. This is because loving Christ’s way means setting others free to make their own decisions when it comes to choosing what they can and want to believe, and to whom they wish to swear their allegiance and follow, freely and willingly.

‘And if, in the face of the things that for karmic reasons still have to take place in your world before Earth’s great transformation is complete, do not allow yourself to become disheartened by feelings that humankind’s future is probably darker than it has ever been before. Instead, remind yourself that anything that manifests itself in your world first has to take place on the inner level of life. None of you can tell what is happening there. Never forget the darkest hour comes just before the dawn. As above, so below or rather as within, so without. You can take it from me, the dawn may come sooner than any of you can presently imagine.

‘When you watch the power struggles that are still going on in our world, do not overlook that the law of Karma is a law of opportunities. For example, as one part of Earth’s population through its suffering redeems its Karmic debts of past ages, fresh negative Karma is created by younger and less experienced souls by trespassing against older souls, inflicting mental, physical and/or spiritual pain upon them. Both groups are taking part in the same lesson, each through their own experiences as individuals and a group. All participants thus are receiving a vital part of their earthly education.

‘It may comfort you to know that in due course these younger souls will be removed from earthly life because after Mother Earth’s transformation is complete, their energies will no longer compatible with those required then. As a result, they are going to reincarnate and continue their schooling on a younger and less evolved planet, whose vibrations will be much denser than those of the Earth, even now.

‘On this planet they will continue their explorations of experiencing the highs and lows of life in physicality. And their growing and evolving will be helping their new temporary home planet with its own evolution, the same as you always have done and are doing to this day for the Earth. This will continue until the now younger souls have grown into old and experienced ones who in their turn will be ready to move on to exploring the higher and eventually highest levels of life.

‘During your prayers and meditations in the Christmas period, when you focus your thoughts and the feelings of your innermost heart upon the beauty and power of the Christ Star on the Highest levels of life, you may sense the presence of the Angels around the throne of God. Listen to their message the way the shepherds of the Jesus legend did on the hills of Bethlehem, a long time ago. Imagine you can hear the Angels singing: ‘Love is born and comes to the Earth at Christmas.

‘Our loving thoughts, blessings and best wishes are constantly with each one of you and your loved ones, especially at Christmas and the New Year 2016/2017.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’ 
[*=center]‘Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*Christmas In Our Time
* 
It’s Christmas in our time when:
We live in difficult times and through our behaviour
Provide a good example of what living with faith truly means.
When someone tries to make sense of the sacred texts of our world,
Finds in them a new understanding of the symbolisms
All of them have always contained,
And shares is knowledge with others,
So they can recognise for themselves
That the infant in the manger is a symbol of the
First stirrings of humankind’s own higher nature.
In due course this awakens in human hearts the Divine qualities
Of love and respect, tolerance and compassion for all lifeforms,
Which for a long time have been waiting to
Come alive in every human heart and soul.
When as a result of this, we humbly bend our knees,
Our hearts filled with love and devotion before what
The Holy child and Its parents truly represent,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When another one of God’s children of the Earth
Finds out that the Jesus story is a legend
And that no-one will wave some kind of a magic wand,
To save and redeem us and our world,
And that the only way this can happen is when each one of us
Brings forth their Christ characteristics
From the very core of their own being
And starts to behave accordingly,
Another Divine spark has come alive
And a Christ child has been born,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When through such knowledge those in despair
Find rest and peace, comfort and healing,
When the bringers of this good news act unselfishly,
With love and integrity, honesty and truth,
And without seeking fame and fortune
Or other personal advantages,
Feels nothing but compassion and love for
Other people’s suffering and enters into it,
Ever more Divine sparks are coming alive in human hearts.
With each one Christ is born in earthly life and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When in recognition of their true nature as children of the One,
People’s hearts and souls open and they reach out
To each other and say: ‘I forgive you!’,
The wounds of all lifetimes are healing
And the soul of our world does the same.
When human beings treat each other with kindness and respect
For themselves and each other,
When hands reach across all barriers
Of colour and race, dogma and creed,
And souls, knowing that we are all children of the One,
Look for that which unites us and forget about
What once separated us from each other,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When souls love each other wisely, through thick and thin,
Faithfully and true, totally and unconditionally,
The way our Creator loves all of us,
The have learnt to love God’s way and
Their love is Divine and holy.
When people understand that God means the Holy Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life,
Whose only born Son/Daughter is the Great White Light,
The Universal Christ,
Who dwells at the top of the spiritual mountain,
Which all belief systems of our world are aiming to reach;
When yet another one of us grasps that it was
The Universal Christ’s Spirit who
Once gave us the legend of the Master Jesus’ life,
So S/He could speak through it and,
With the help of the symbolisms contained in this tale,
Help us find a better understanding of
The initiations all human souls eventually
Have to experience in earthly life,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When the depiction of the child in the manger
Helps us to recognise the love of our own Divine Parents,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Who created our world and everything in it,
Including each one of us, to create opportunities
For learning something from every experience,
So that we should grow in wisdom and understanding;
When with deep gratitude we feel that the Divine characteristics
Of our true parents are coming alive not only in our own heart
But also in ever more others because they too
Are making conscious efforts in all their encounters
To act in more kind and loving ways,
Not just at Yuletide but any day of the year,
Then every day
It’s Christmas in our time.

When for the people of today good things are happening
And regardless of the events in the world around us,
When for them Christmas, in spite of what some say against it,
Truly becomes a feast of joy;
When in the imagery of the child in the manger
We recognise our own Christ child within
And as a result take a new delight
In the beautiful old stories and carols,
Because we can see that in their own sweet way
They have always been true, after all,
It’s Christmas in our time.

When instead of taking the ancient tales literally,
The way we had to do in the past,
Ever more people comprehend the esoteric symbolisms
That have always been hiding behind their surface words,
Each time another one of us through this
Finds a fresh appreciation of the myths and legends of our world;
When yet another human soul on the Earth plane
Grasps that the only thing that was ever needed
Was a new interpretation of them,
Then a renewal of faith is taking place in our world
And a genuine love for God’s wisdom and truth,
Mercy and love grows in ever more hearts and
It’s Christmas in our time.

When people of all nations throw away their weapons
And resolve their disputes in peaceful ways;
When instead they reach out for each other in friendship and love;
When with each new soul who awakens to their true nature,
The Christ spirit is born and comes alive in yet another human heart,
The soul of our world and the Angels in the Heavens rejoice,
For the long promised second coming is with us
And a true Christ-Mass is taking place on the Earth.
With that Christmas in our time
Has at last found its real meaning.

Hallelujah!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem’ 
 
From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life

*


​ 
The concept of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an illustration of the idea that all life on Earth is related. It has been used in mythology, religions and philosophies, as well as science. A tree of life is a motif in various world theologies, mythologies, and philosophies. It is a mystical concept that points out the interconnectedness of all life on our planet and a metaphor for the common descent of all life from the One in the evolutionary sense.

To this day, one of humankind’s best friends on the Earth plane from the cradle to the grave, quite literally, have been trees. Forever faithful and true – never complaining now matter how much humankind may sin against them – these our most faithful and reliable companions of all our earthly sojourns can be relied upon to be there for us. Their blessings reach through all aspects of our lives, from offering a place to rest underneath in their shade on hot days, to generously providing the materials for the manufacture of our first and last receptacles, the cradle and the coffin.

Trees have always held a great fascination for humankind. In times gone by, many cultures have honoured them as symbolisms and expressions of the love and devotion of the Great Mother of all life to all her earthly children. Life itself has been depicted as a tree and some of the myths and legends surrounding this tree must be as old as life on Earth itself. And so, it doesn’t come as a surprise that the Bible images mentioned in the previous chapter were by no means invented by Christianity. Adopted from the concepts of much older pagan traditions, they were re-written to make them suitable to be included in the teachings of the New Testament. 

For example, the Greek Goddess Hera’s magical apple garden contained the Tree of Life and the sacred serpent. The Christmas tree is also one of the many symbols for the tree of life or tree of knowledge. The custom of cutting an evergreen and bringing it indoors goes back to ancient Norse Yule celebrations for the return of the Sun during the shortest and darkest days of winter. It was imported into the Christian teachings during the times when converting the so-called pagans to their new faith was high on the agenda. 

Barbara Walker wrote in ‘The Woman’s Encyclopaedia Of Myths And Secrets’: ‘On the night before a holy day, Roman priests called Dendrophori or ‘tree-bearers’ cut one of the sacred pines, decorated it and carried it into the temple of the Great Mother of all life. Figures and fetishes attached to such trees in later centuries seem to have represented the whole pantheon of pagan deities on the World Tree.’ The modern Christmas tree followed this tradition in its own way. 

The tree of life is also known as the World Tree. In ‘Man, Myth and Magic: The Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Mythology, Religion and the Unknown, edited by Richard Cavendish, explains: ‘An infinity of symbolic detail accompanies the different parts of the world-tree… The cosmic tree often bore fruits which the Gods ate to ensure their immortality: and so it became a tree of life.’ 

The idea of trees as symbolisms of the Universe goes back to Scandinavian mythology, where the Oden Ash or Yggdrasil was believed to possess this quality. In India it was the fig tree or Asvattha. In the Hindu religion the Banyan tree is the symbol of the tree of life. The Lord Buddha is said to have meditated under such a tree until he found his enlightenment. However, because the Buddha is as much a legendary figure as the Master Jesus, the tales about this vary considerably regarding the length of time this took and also the type of tree under which they sat. Christianity has adopted the apple tree form the pagan traditions and many other religions have similar ideas, including China and Russia. 

The Celts and Druids represented the World Tree as the sacred oak, which with its branches and roots connected the three worlds of the Upperworld, Middle-Earth, and Underworld. The concept of the axis mundi also is visualized as a world tree, for example in the Mayan culture as Wacah Chan. Wikipedia states: ‘It is a common shamanic concept, the healer traversing the axis mundi to bring back knowledge from the other world. The axis mundi both connects Heaven and Earth as well as providing a path between the two.’ 

When, in times long gone by, we walked the Earth as our own ancestors, we used the evergreen Holly with its thorny leaves and red berries in our winter celebrations. The Burning Bush of Moses’ vision was a holly. It was also important to the Druids; it represented death and regeneration to them. And it was the plant of Mother Holle or Hel, the Norse underworld Goddess. In Germany, witches used Holly for making wands. Barbara Walker writes: ‘Red holly berries showed the female blood-of-life colour, corresponding to white mistletoe berries associated with male elements of semen and death.’ At Yule tide, the winter festival of the Divine Marriage, these two plants were displayed together.

 The Dionysian cult of Roman times displayed the holly together with the ivy, as the symbol of feminine and masculine balance during times of the solstice festival. Because of its connection with sex it was renounced by the early Christian bishops, Tertullian and the Council of Bracara in particular. Although it was considered to be unfit for Christian celebrations, the practice of adorning doorways with holly and kissing under the mistletoe continued. The latter originally represented a blessing for the union between the master and the mistress of a house. When the Church realised that these ancient customs could not be suppressed altogether, the holly was eventually declared to be symbolic of the crown of thorns and the drops of blood on the Saviour’s head.

To this day, apples are significant in our culture, from sayings like ‘The apple of my eye’ or ‘an apple for the teacher,’ and ‘an apple a day keeps the doctor away’ to folk tales about Johnny Appleseed, and the always popular apple pie. From the pagan traditions, Christianity adopted the apple tree as the tree of knowledge in paradise. Its fruit was declared to be the key to original sin, the fall of grace from God. John Bradner’s writes: ‘By tradition the apple is the fruit of the Paradise Tree. It is used sometimes as a symbol of Christ, the new or second Adam.’ However the apple’s five-petalled blossoms, like the rose and pentagram, appeared in the much older Indo-European tradition. Here it represents the knowledge of sacred femininity, sexuality and immortality. 

The Goddesses’ magical paradise took the form of apple groves in many traditions such as the Celtic ‘Apple Land’ of Avalon, the Norse Goddess Idun’s magical apples kept the Gods immortal. And here we also encounter the Greek Goddess Hera’s magical apple garden which contained the tree of life and the sacred serpent, mentioned earlier. A significant connection of the apple with witches and gypsies is the five-pointed ‘star’ that contains the apple seeds in the core of every apple when cut transversely. This relates to mythology about the Virgin Kore or Core within her the Earth Mother Demeter. Isn’t it astonishing that, in this instance, even the word ‘core’ has been preserved in the English language?

Barbara Walker explains: ‘The five-pointed star in a circle was the Egyptian hieroglyph for the underworld womb, where resurrection was brought about by the mother-heart of transformations.’ This is how it came about that in later gypsy and pagan traditions the apple symbolised the sacred union of the physical and the spiritual world.

_I think that I shall never see_
_A poem as lovely as a tree._

_A tree whose hungry mouth is pressed_
_Against the Earth’s sweet flowing breast._

_A tree that looks at God all day_
_And lifts its leafy arms to pray._

_A tree that may in summer wear_
_A nest of robins in its hair._

_Upon whose blossom snow has lain_
_And who intimately lives with rain._

_Poems were made by fools like me,_
_But only God can make a tree._

Joyce Kilmer​ 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Yggdrasil – The Tree of Life’ 
[*=center]‘The Barren Fig Tree’ 
[*=center]‘The Budding Fig Tree’ 
[*=center]‘The Rich Harvest’ 
 
Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘In Praise Of Trees’ 
[*=center]‘The Birth Of An Oak Tree’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;CT9_Uul8pHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT9_Uul8pHY&feature=share[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

*Christmas Blessings

*




​The light of the Christmas Star to you.
The warmth of home and hearth to you.
The cheer and goodwill of friends to you.
The hope of a childlike heart to you.
The joy of a thousand Angels to you
And the blessing and healing power
Of the Christ Star and God’s peace within you.

* * *

I wish you a Merry Christmas
And a Happy New Year.
A pocket full of money
And a cellar full of beer!

* * *

Peace to humankind,
The peace of God
And the peace of love to all.

* * *

May the spirit of Christmas bring you peace,
The gladness of Christmas give you hope,
The warmth of Christmas grant you love.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*O Holy Night






* 
O Holy Night,
The stars are brightly shining,
It is the night of our true Saviour’s birth.
Long lay the world in sin and darkness pining
Till the truth about it appeared and all souls feel its worth.
A thrill of hope the weary world rejoices,
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.

Fall on your knees, O hear the Angel voices.
O night Divine, O night when Christ was born
O night divine, O night, O night Divine.

Led by the light of a renewed faith and trust
Serenely beaming from ever more human souls,

With loving hearts we perceive the meaning 
Of the Holy infant and the manger.
Led by the light of the Highest Star sweetly gleaming
Friends and helpers came from the world of light,
To reveal to us the mystery of the Divine spark that dwells 
In all human hearts from the moment of their creation.

For aeons it has been waiting to rise from its slumber,
Grow into adulthood and learn to listen to the living God,
The wise teacher and guru within, who in every test and trial
We shall ever have to face, in this world and beyond,
Will forever be our Divine helper and friend.
S/He knows every one of our needs 
Before we become aware of it ourselves,
To our weaknesses S/He is no stranger
And helps us to transform them into strengths.
S/He is the Highest, 
Before whom we lovingly bend.

This part of our nature is teaching us to love one another.
Its law is love and its gospel peace.
Through the knowledge that everybody 
Is our sibling in the great family of life,
The chains and shackles of false beliefs are falling from us.
We are free and will never again feel the need
To exploit, oppress and take advantage of anyone. 

Sweet hymns of joy in grateful chorus we sing
To Thee, O Universal Christ.
We sing Thy praises and bless Thy holy name.
Thou art our true and eternal Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress.
 Thy name shall forever be praised. 
Thy power and glory for evermore we proclaim.
O night Divine, O night, O night Divine .

Songwriters
Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius
Christmas 2016

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘O Holy Night’ 
 
Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones.

Please follow the link below for your: 

‘Christmas Card’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*At Christmas And The New Year

*



​I am thinking of you today,
Because it is Christmas.
I wish you happiness,
And every day after Christmas
I shall still be thinking of you
And wishing only the best for you.

My loving thoughts and good wishes
Are always with you.
And whatever joy comes your way
Gladdens my heart too.

And so, throughout the whole of every year,
I wish that the blessings of the Christ-Mass shall be
With you, with every one of us and our world,
Now and forevermore.

Henry van Dyke
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Blessing And Healing Power Of The Christ Star





*
​ 
During the Christmas period the healing magic of the Christ Star, the Sun beyond and behind the Sun in the sky above us, flows with particular strength into us and everything else that exists in our world. Each one of the miniature stars on our Christmas trees is a symbol of this light, which unfailingly returns to those in the Northern and Southern hemispheres of our globe every year at the time of their respective winter solstices. The Sun in the sky above us is one of Christ Star’s many manifestations, through which its blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing in everything they touch.

The small stars on our Christmas trees represent the power, wisdom and love of this Star, whose spark has always dwelling in the heart of all human beings and is now waking up in ever more of them. To help this awakening in every human heart along, we can send the great Star’s light from our own hearts. For this purpose picture in your mind a great six-pointed Star of light. Look at it and affirm:

Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am sending the light of the Christ Star to the victims of all natural and human-made disasters, especially terrorism and war. May this light shine radiate its blessing and healing power throughout our world and bring healing to everyone affected.

I send the light of the Star for the healing of our planet to Mother Earth and her animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, every one of the creatures within them.

May the light of the Star shine to heal our world and all others.

I send the light of the Christ Star to all who weep and mourn for loved ones, especially during the Christmas and New Year period.

I send the light of the Christ Star to all who are suffering in mind and body, spirit and soul. May the love and wisdom of the Christ Star’s Light shine into the hearts and souls of each one of them, so that through a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence peace and healing can come to them.

Now think of anyone you personally know who is in need of help and lift them into the radiance of the Christ Star.

May the radiance of the Christ Star absorb the darkness of all false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, fears and anxieties of our world into itself and transmute them into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. And may true spirit of Christmas come alive in every human heart and soul, so that rest, peace and healing can come to us and our world at last. In the name of love we ask these things. Amen

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Disasters’ 
 
From ‘Christmas With White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Christmas Prayer

*


​ 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please give us eyes this Christmas
To see the Christmas Star.
And give us ears so that we may hear the song
Of the Angels from afar.

With eyes and ears attuned
To their messages from above,
May the Christmas Angels speak to us
Of renewed hope, faith and love.

Hope to light our pathway
When the way ahead is dark,
And to sing through stormy days,
With the sweetness of a lark.

Faith to trust in things unseen
And know beyond all seeing
That it is in Your Father/Motherly love
We eternally live and have our being.

And love to break down barriers
Of colour, race and creed,
So we may see and understand,
And help all those in need.

Amen

Jelise
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Humankind On The Road To Bethlehem

*


​ 
The road to Bethlehem is long.
Through the deepest, darkest and coldest night of the soul
Of failing to understand who we truly are,
And through the labyrinth of false beliefs and prejudices,
Every soul must eventually find its own way back
Into the comfort, warmth and light of recognising
Once again its own true nature and origin.
That, to me, is the road to Bethlehem.

This road to Bethlehem is hard.
It takes many lifetimes, until our small frightened earthly self
Realises that no Saviour and Redeemer
In the outer world will ever come to our rescue,
Because the true Saviour, the Christ child, promised of old,
Has always been waiting to come alive and
Be born in everybody’s own heart.
And when one fine day the human soul begins to open up
To the pain and suffering of others and endures them with them.
The love of the true Christ stirs and
The holy infant within is born and starts to grow.
The Heavens rejoice because one more human soul
Is coming home and kneels before its true Lord and Master,
The living God within, the Universal Christ,
Whose spark we all carry within.

The road to Bethlehem is tough and cruel.
Until human hearts take possession of the qualities of their Divine parents,
The Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
They cannot help growing ever colder,
Selfish, greedy, judgmental and unforgiving
Towards the suffering of others.
This is a sign that the Divine spark within is still asleep
And the qualities of the gentle Christ Spirit
Of compassion and love are slumbering with it.

The road to Bethlehem is steep.
But only for as long as the true God is still hidden from our inner view.
Regardless of that, each soul must continue its climb
Up the spiritual mountain.
While the wise ones, our guides and Masters,
The good shepherds in the world of light,
Stand closely by, take care of all our needs and keep watch,
Until the glorious moment when yet another one of us
Becomes aware of their own nature and destiny again.

The road to Bethlehem is long,
But eventually every human child of God stands
In awe and wonder before itself, when the Divine spark,
The Christ child, comes alive and is born
In the most humble place on Earth, the cave of our own heart.
The loving union of the great God and Goddess of all life,
On its highest levels, once created the child, so that
Untouched by all earthly things,
Its conception was indeed immaculate.
Father/Mother Creator, the child’s true parents,
Look upon each one of us, their earthly offspring,
Through all our wanderings, lifetime after lifetime,
With much tenderness and wondrous love.

The road to Bethlehem turns into a joyful one,
When at long last, the miracle of birth takes place,
The Divine spark, the Christ Spirit within, comes alive
And the qualities of the gentle Christ motivate us and run our lives for us.
When this happens to you, rejoice!
Your very own child has been born and you are reborn with it.
Our hearts fill with gladness, love and gratitude,
The road up the mountain becomes easier and
The cross of our earthly existence grows lighter,
For the goal, our final re-union with the Godhead,
Turns into a reality and we have reached Bethlehem!

The road to Bethlehem twists and turns.
Yet, we all get there in the end and the Angels ensure that
None of us is forgotten, left out or ever truly lost.
When we give of our best and bring forth from within
The highest we are capable of,
Sharing whatever gifts have been bestowed upon us with all
Who are walking behind us on the road,
Means kneeling before and worshipping the newly born King
In our own heart and assisting its birth in the hearts others.

Giving of our finest gifts to all, laying them
Down on the altar of life and doing our best
To alleviate whatever suffering we encounter in our world,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We fulfil the purpose of our being on the Earth, which is
Doing our share of blessing and healing our whole world
And all those beyond.

God bless you all, not only at Christmas, but always.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind’s Future

*


​ 
The Universe expresses its evolutionary visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.


I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or what this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the making and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at peace because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working together and helping each other so that each can give of their best and through this fulfil their highest potential. 


People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of our race and our whole world. 


Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego. 


We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We guard them carefully. 


Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were. Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share our learning with those around us. 


We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the gifts and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us with others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and leaves the rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty of everything for all of us. 


We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our bodies of light. 


Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do. 


Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful levels of life. 


All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true and lasting peace is ours. 
 
 What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining me, so we can dream together?
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Follow Your Dreams

*_*



*_​
 If, while pursuing distant dreams,
Your bright hopes turn to grey,
Don’t wait for reassuring words
Or hands to lead the way.

For seldom will you find a soul
With dreams the same as yours.
Not often will another help you
Pass through untried doors.

If inner forces urge you
To take a course unknown,
Be ready to go all the way,
Yes, all the way – 
If need be, on your own.

That’s not to say we shouldn’t
Learn our lessons from the best.
Just don’t wait for lauding words,
To spur you on your quest.

Find confidence in your own heart
And let *it* be your guide.
Strive ever harder towards your dreams – 
And they will never be denied.

To find the way to yours, 
Follow the Highest Star and the brightest light,
Pursue your highest aspirations, give of your best
And trust that God and the Angels will do the rest.
As surely they will.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Best Is Yet To Be

*



​The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation
Is waiting for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Anon.

And that’s particularly true for us and our world.

A very happy New Year to you and your loved ones.

Now take a look at something I have prepared for you:

‘New Year Card’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Message Of Hope For The New Year 2017*

*A Ray Of Starlight And Wisdom*

*For The Victims Of Acts Of Terrorism

*_*



*_​ 
2017 is going to be an extra special year for us and our world, as far as I can tell. This is because it will be under the influence of the following energies: 2 = the Moon, planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the wisdom and love of the Great Mother. This main influence is followed by the 0, which attunes us and our world to the circle of Eternity. The first two are supported by the 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo, the sign of the will and power of the Great Father of life. Their combination of these three energies are coming together to bring healing and peace to our world, as the birthchart for the coming year clearly shows – more about it in a moment. Last but by no means least comes the seven = Neptune, the dreamy, idealistic and other-worldly planetary co-ruler of Pisces, together with Jupiter. Neptune represents the highest love vibration of the Universe. Its energies are going to be freely available to all who are ready to tune the receiver/transmitter station of their whole being into the Neptunian energies, to bring the inspiration of the Highest levels of life down to the Earth.

2016 was a number 9 year. 2 + 0 + 1 + 6 = 9. 9 + 1 + 1 = 11 = the master number of transformation. The first day of this year revealed that there would be many transformations in the form of endings and completions. As we moved through the year, this could clearly be seen everywhere in our world. It has been especially noticeable in the United Kingdom where an unusually large number of people, who had been in the public limelight and much loved by many for a long time, passed into to the world of light. There was also Brexit and in the USA the death of people like Mohammed Ali and the last year of Barack Obama’s presidency. However, the Universal laws decree that every end is followed by a new beginning and the year 2017 will be no exception. 2 + 0 + 1 + 7 = 10 – 1 + 0 = 1 and this reveals that a whole new cycle of experiences today lays before us like an open book. And through the knowledge with which the Universal Forces are providing us, the tools are being placed into everyone’s own hands for doing their share of slowly but surely making our world into an ever more peaceful and loving place.

And now let’s take a look at the birthchart for the coming year. It’s like a snapshot taken in time and space on the 1.1.2017 at 00.00 hours. The energies available on this day are the main influence of the year that is to come, setting its tone and determining the pace and general direction of the year ahead. This means 1 + 1 + 2 + 0 + 1 + 7 = 12 = 1 + 2 = 3. The 3 is ruled by the energies of benevolent and expansive Jupiter, planetary ruler of Sagittarius, the sign responsible for the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. The birthchart’s ascendant is in Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac, ruled by Venus, the planet of beauty, harmony and peace. Jupiter is in Libra in the first house and forms an easy aspect, a trine, with Venus. Therefore, the combined energies of Jupiter and Venus will be the most influential ones in pulling us and our world forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life into the beginnings of more spiritually aware, enlightened and peaceful times.

The chart’s Moon is in Aquarius in the fourth house, the Moon’s own house, where its energies are particularly strong. The Sun and Pluto are in close conjunction in the fourth house in Capricorn, an indication that power-struggles are likely to continue. The influence of the Saturnian energies in this sign could be bringing delays and frustrations in peace talks, but may also give rise to a budding sense of responsibility in the troublemakers of our world. Chiron, the wounded healer, is in Pisces, the house of the soul and Karma, in the sixth house, the natural domain of Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac. The North Node is in this sign in the eleventh house, which adds to the Aquarian note of the chart and shows that the balance of our world will be restored mainly through friendships and group activities, and that astrology will have a major role to play in these efforts.

The spiritual expansion of our world’s consciousness can only come about through the peacemaking efforts of all who are aware of what is at stake and willing to make their contribution towards making the Earth into a more peaceful place. There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a positive and a negative one. Every kind and loving thought, word and deed adds to the white healing magic of the positive stream and increases its strength. Through this with the passing of time it grows ever more powerful. This continues until this stream eventually absorbs the negative one into itself and uplifts and transmutes its energies into blessing, healing and harmonising ones for all life in our world and far beyond. All kind and loving thoughts, words and deeds attract more of the same to themselves, so that enriched by this they return to us in due course in a somewhat altered form. The equivalent to this also happens to evil and deceitful, treacherous and hateful and destructive and vengeance seeking thoughts, words and deeds.

That’s why there is no point in fighting evil with evil. All it can achieve is to create more of the same which increases the strength of the dark forces of life. Because all the powers and characteristics that are in God are also in us, each one of us has the power to do our share of counteracting the remnants of evil that still exist in our world. This is best done by sending the light of the Christ Star to all who are affected by terrorist attacks throughout our world, as well as the terrorists and those who incite them. As by tuning into the blessing and healing energies of the Christ Star everybody can do something to help, let us join hearts and souls in prayer and visualise the Star. Use the following suggestions for affirmations creatively by adding to them whatever comes to you intuitively:

I am holding the souls of all who already have been killed by terrorist attacks and those who will be in the foreseeable future into the radiance of the Christ Star.

I send the light of the Star to all who weep and mourn for them and to all others whose lives are touched by tragedies of this nature.

I hold in the radiance of the Christ Star the political and spiritual leaders of our world and all others who have the power to bring about some true and lasting changes, so that in the history books of future generations their names will be mentioned among those who did their share of bringing peace to our world through peaceable means.

I lift all perpetrators and potential ones into the Christ Star’s light. I forgive them, for they know not what they are doing to themselves and what kind of a future they are busily creating for themselves. May the Christ light awaken the Divine spark in their hearts and with it the small still flame of love and compassion of their own Christ nature and their sense of responsibility as a human being. And may the Angels of Healing and Peace draw ever closer to each one of them and help them find their way back home into the awareness of their true nature.

I lift all spiritually young and inexperienced human beings into the light of the Christ Star and humbly request their removal from earthly life, in the normal course of events and as predestined in their book of life and that of our world, so that in the fullness of time their spirit and soul can continue its education on its new home planet.

I lift the families and friends of the departed into the Christ Star’s light. May their hearts be filled with forgiveness for those who trespassed against their loved ones – which doesn’t mean condoning anyone’s deeds. And those who weep and mourn be comforted by the thought that the dear departed has safely arrived in the world of light and is being specially cared for by the ministering Angels.

As co-creators with God, every one of our thoughts, words and deeds creates something. They go round in circles and in due course return to us in some form, if not in this lifetime then in future ones. Never forget that there is no point in fighting evil with evil, because all it can do is create more of the same. Should that not be what you wish to do, God has given you the power to speed up the peaceful end of this sad developmental phase of our world by thinking frequently about it and saying to yourself that it truly is near.

I believe in the healing power of the Universal Christ’s love, which manifests itself through the Christ Star whose light shines upon our world through the Sun in the sky above us.

I trust the wisdom of God’s great plan of life, that at all times it has been unfolding as it should and that this will continue forever.

I trust that what we are presently experiencing is but a passing phase in God’s evolutionary plan for the spiritual development of each one of us individually and our world. Whenever you are thinking about the present state of our world, quietly say to yourself: ‘This too will pass, as all earthly things must.’

I open my whole being to be filled with the radiance of the Christ Star. I pray that my mind remains balanced and steady through thoughts of positivity and light. They enable me to act as a receiver/transmitter station for Star’s light from the highest levels of life. May It flow freely into my heart and soul and from there it into our world. May this continue until the last shred of darkness of the Earth plane has been absorbed into the Christ Star.

The love for God and our companions in all worlds generates the spiritual light that is required for the building of our body of light. This is the body we shall require for getting around on Mother Earth after her transformation has been completed. This body is also necessary for moving on to the higher and eventually highest levels of life, where we are going to continue our explorations and discoveries. Each time we send the Christ light to anyone, not only the strength of our light body is heightened, but at the same time we are adding more light to that which our planet needs for transforming itself into a place of healing and peace for the rest of God’s creation.

The more the strength of our inner light increases, the more it shines from our heart and fills our entire being. Our light then attracts people into our orbit through the vibrations of harmony and peace we are radiating. Yet, not everybody will be able to recognise what we send out as light. Never mind, just focus on people’s emanations, their actions rather than merely their words and whether they are walking their talk. Such observations help our powers of discernment to develop and the energies we radiate into younger and less experienced souls may encourage the characteristics of their own Christ nature to come forth.

The most important aspect of the lifepath of every aspiring healer and lightbringer is the constant development of the love and gentleness, tolerance and kindness of our Christ nature. This is the part of us that only looks for and finds the best in everybody. That’s not difficult when one bears in mind that all human beings, without exception, contain the characteristics and qualities of their Divine parents as well as those of our earthly nature. All our judgements need to be based on the awareness of our true nature and destiny, which with the passing of time ever more becomes the guiding light of our life.

The following is an extract from ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’: ‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier.’

Anyone who is familiar with my writings knows that I am no friend of casting horoscopes and other kinds of fortunetelling. What I am telling you here is that which is really there and can be seen and verified by those who are interested in doing so. The only thing you will ever be getting from me is the TRUTH. Every word of what I am saying here and in all other parts of my jottings is true, otherwise I would not have written it. My writings are my truth because they are what my Highest Self with the help of my inner guidance has always been giving through me. Yet, accept none of my words – or anyone else’s – as being true without first consulting what your own wise one within has to say about them. 

If we believe with all our heart and soul that our avowals are expressing the truth, they become increasingly powerful. The more of us take part in this exercise, the less painfully the end of our present evolutionary phase will be and the more speedily it will come about. So please do not forget to share what you are hearing here with as many people as possible. And if your truth is different from mine, because your inner wisdom tells you that it is, I would love to hear about it to see whether my wise one within says it can also become part of mine. 

Let there be no doubt in your mind that the new golden age of health and wellbeing, peace and prosperity for all is dawning, and that it may be closer than even those ‘in the know’ can presently image. And these are the things I also wish for each member of my spiritual family in the year 2017 and forever. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
[*=center]‘Mercy’ 
[*=center]‘White And Black Magic’ 



[*=center]‘Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World’ 
[*=center]‘The State Of Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’ 
[*=center]‘A Vision To Hold At This Time’ 
[*=center]‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’ 
[*=center]‘What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?’ 
[*=center]‘Positive Thinking’ 
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

Happy New Year to you and your loved ones.
May the Angels of healing and peace be with you.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

* New Year Greetings *

*The Candle

*



​ _‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’_ Robert Alden​ 
Have you ever sat in front of a burning candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

The candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts, the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance. It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments, let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

May raindrops fall lightly on your brow,
Soft winds freshen your spirit and
Sunshine brighten your heart.
May the burdens of each day rest lightly upon you
And the Universe forever enfold you 
In the sheltering mantle of Its love.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Cares For The Carer?





*
​ 
This tale contains a poignant message for all those loving and caring souls everywhere, who are in danger of forgetting their own needs over attending to those of others.

A woman of saintly kindness and generosity was spending her life feeding and educating children in need. Despite her heroic efforts, the task before her seemed endless and the whole project like a bottomless pit. One fine day, she became so discouraged that she decided to visit a well known guru to see whether he might think of something to improve her situation. Pouring out her heart, the woman told the wise one: ‘There are so many needy children and people in our world that what little I can do seems like a mere drop in the ocean. No matter how many of them I attend to, there will always be thousands and millions more who are just as needy. Besides, there are times when I could do with a bit of help myself. What should I do?’

The teacher replied: ‘Don’t come to me for the answer to this problem or any other, but pay attention to your inner guidance, look inside your heart and listen to the wise one who dwells there. The only place where trustworthy answers to all our questions can be found is the voice of the living God within, who is waiting for you to call for its guidance. Since time immemorial this part of our being has been known as the small still voice of conscience. Meditate and listen carefully to what our inner guidance has to say, then do not hesitate to follow it’s advice.’

After the woman had sat in deep meditation for about an hour, her inner voice said: ‘Go and fulfil your loudest and deepest longing.’ She thanked her inner guidance as well as the guru for their advice. Then she went to town and treated herself to a big bunch of flowers, a box of her favourite chocolates and a dress she had long admired in one of the shop windows. On top of that she made a resolution to regularly take time out for attending to her own needs, inner and outer ones. 

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Recipe For A Wholesome New Year

*


​ 
Take twelve months and bless them,
So that they may be cleansed of all
Bitterness, greed, fault-finding and fear.
Divide each section into one portion for each day,
So that your store will last you a whole year.
And then, throughout the coming year,
Every day serve one portion consisting of:

Equal parts of labour, joy, and humour;
Three heaped tablespoons of optimism;
One teaspoon of tolerance;
One grain of mirth;
And don’t forget to add a generous pinch of tact,
Then pour lots of love over all of it.

When ready for serving:
Garnish with bunches of kindness and attentiveness.
Serve daily with cheerfulness,
A blessing and a refreshing cup of tea.

Katharina Elisabeth Goethe 1731/1808
Mother of the great German poet 

Translation by Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## H.Brown

Just this creation and thought I would share.

https://www.thrillist.com/recipe/nation/puff-pizza-ring


----------



## Aquarius

*As You Like It






* 
Take equal quantities of economy, industry,
Cleanliness, regularity and watchfulness.
Allow them to simmer together
In the vessel called conscience.
When cool add sufficient spirit of authority
And good humour to taste.
If not clear, add a few grains of resolution.
While fit for use in one year,
It will keep a very long time
And improve with age.

Alice Emily Allen
28.03.1919

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Message From The White Eagle Group Of Spirit Guides*

*For The Time After Christmas And New Year





*
​ 
At this time of year in the Western hemisphere life can sometimes appear to be rather dark and gloomy. After the light and magic of Christmas, the festival of the rebirth of the Sun and its return to this part of our world, and the New Year celebrations, many find that the short winter days are passing too slowly. Extreme weather conditions can cause problems and add to making us feel unwell, depressed and chilled within and without.

This is not surprising when one considers that at the time of the winter solstice the Sun moves from fiery and enthusiastic Sagittarius into Capricorn, the Earth signs that is ruled by Saturn, the stern and undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac. Here the Earth element has to be encountered at its densest and this brings our souls down to Earth with a bump. We may feel somewhat gloomy and restricted because our spiritual wings have been clipped and whether we like it or not, we have to pick up the threads of the often stark realities of our earthly existence. Instead of our spirit feeling free to move around and travel the way we did under the influence of the Sagittarian energies, under the Saturnian ones we become stationary again. On the positive side they encourage us to focus on our objectives in life and any long-term plans we make at this time of the year are likely to work out well.

The general atmosphere of gloom and doom is lifted when the Sun moves into the Air sign Aquarius, the sign of humanitarianism and the highest hopes, dreams and aspirations for the whole of humankind. In the coming year, 2017, this takes place on the 19[SUP]th[/SUP] January. Each time life seems to get too cold and earthbound during the Capricorn period, it’s a good idea to now and then take a moment to reflect on the warmth and the love of the Christ Star. Remind yourself frequently that Its radiance never leaves us and that Its blessing and healing energies have no difficulties flowing through the densest of cloud covers, literally and metaphorically speaking.

To put you into a receptive mood, listen to the essence of some words of wisdom from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘Seeking Serenity – Look Up To The Light’: ‘We see the Christ Light’s radiance shining beyond the clouds that to this day surround so many in your world and we are bringing this light to you. Each one of the clouds has a golden lining and although it cannot be observed by any one of you at present, we assure you that we are seeing it quite clearly and that on behalf of all of you.

‘The Angels on the Highest levels of live are celebrating Christmas at regular intervals to commemorate the birth of the Universal Christ, the moment when God, the first impulse of Creation, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, said: ‘Let there be light!’ With this command the first inklings of life started to flow and emerge. The Christ-Mass is a service of thanksgiving to the Great Father/Mother for the gift of all life, including that of the Angels. This event has been celebrated on the Earth plane in many different forms since human beings were first introduced to it.

‘The festivities around the winter solstice always were designed to serve humankind’s slowly awakening and growing awareness of the spiritual background of its earthly existence. In every human heart this eventually leads to the Christ spark rising from its slumbers. In some parts of your world the Christ-Mass to this day is celebrated with the help of the Jesus legend and in particular the allegory of the birth of the Christ child in the manger. As many of you know by now, it is a symbolism for the awakening of the Divine spark in all human hearts.

‘When you worship the Christ Star’s light, realise that your own soul is part of the Star and that when its light begins to shine in you it has the power of beautifying all earthly concerns for you. Mother Earth’s beauty is one of the many manifestations of the Christ Star, so is the love that makes you happy and the power that comes to you each time you ask for God’s blessing. The glory of this light is the Divine fire that has been waiting for a long time to come fully alive in every more human hearts and souls.

‘If you call upon the Christ Star’s light when you are weary, you will feel its Divine strength flowing through you and your anxieties fading away. And whenever your inner vision focuses on this Star, you are in conscious contact with your higher self, your eternal and immortal God Self. Ask it to direct your actions, so it can bring into your life the blessings of the heavenly realms, so that you may no longer be touched by the small earthly things that used to disturb you.

‘At all times, look up and keep your inner vision focused on the Christ Star. Trust that Its blessing and healing power truly can heal any condition and make all crooked corners straight. And so, let’s join hearts and hands and concentrate on the Star and affirm: 

· I send the light of the Star to all who are experiencing poverty, depression and hardship not only in these winter months but always.

· I ask the Angels of the Star to help all those who are suffering in mind, body and spirit and in need of light and love.

·    I believe in the power of the Christ Light.

·    I trust God’s perfect plan.

·    I am in the Star. The Star is in me. I am the Star.

·    The Star and I we are one. From my loving heart Its light flows into the heart and soul of all humankind and our whole world. From there it pours itself into the farthest and remotest corner of Creation for the blessing and healing of all life.

All life is one under the Christ Star and all like-minded people are one single unit. The energies of the Star focus our thoughts so that our minds are steady and balanced to reflect the light of the heavenly realms into the darkness of earthly life. We shall continue with this until the last shred of it has been absorbed into the radiance of Star, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life. We pray that every single one of our thoughts from now on should be filled with nothing but positivity and light.

God bless each one of you and keep you safe, always.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Six-pointed Star – Symbol Of Perfection’ 
 
From ‘Christmas With White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You’ll Never Walk Alone

*_*



*_​ 
When you walk through a storm,
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark.

Walk on through the wind,
Walk on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

When you walk through a storm,
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark.

Walk on through the wind,
Walk on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk.

You’ll never walk,
You’ll never walk alone.

R. Rogers/O. Hammerstein II

‘You’ll Never Walk Alone’

From ‘Christmas With White Eagle’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Nothing Happens Perchance





*
​ 
Once upon a time in a far distant land, there lived a King. One of the customs of his realm was that he as the reigning monarch had a personal advisor, who was believed to be one of the wisest people in the land and followed the King wherever he went. As this King was a young and inexperienced soul, he thought he knew everything and that it could not be any other way. Whenever the King asked about the meaning of something, the supposedly wise one replied: ‘Everything happens for wise reasons’. Because of this, as time went by the King doubted his wisdom ever more strongly.

The King had been born when the Sun was in Sagittarius and was an outdoor type and extremely fond of hunting, shooting and fishing, the same as anyone born into this sign. One fine day, on one of his hunting expeditions in the jungle, the King shot an arrow into his foot. That by the way is something Sagittarians are particularly good at, metaphorically speaking, but this time the King excelled himself and did so quite literally. ‘Ha! Now I’ll test him,’ he thought. Turning to the wise one by his side, he asked: ‘What do you make of my accident?’ But all he got was the usual reply: ‘Everything happens for wise reasons.’

‘What a useless advisor you are and what pointless advice you are giving me yet again!’ the King thought to himself and enraged he shouted: ‘That’s what you always say because it’s all you know. You are not a wise one, but a fool and a charlatan who talks a lot of nonsense. If that’s what you call wisdom, I’ve had just about enough of it and you. Off to prison you go!’ No sooner said than done. After a few days the King visited the advisor and asked: ‘And what do you make of your present situation?’ Once more the wise one merely replied: ‘Everything happens for wise reasons,’ but this time he added: ‘Ask your inner guidance, the small still voice of your conscience, if you want to find out more. There’s a wise one inside you and that is your Highest Self, known as the living God within, who knows the answer to all your questions. Everybody has one.’ The King groaned: ‘More twaddle! This is the last straw that breaks the camel’s back.’ And then he instructed the prison warders that the advisor should stay in their care for an indefinite period, maybe for good.

The King was a very restless man and so one of the next few days he ventured forth on another hunting trip. As the advisor could not accompany him, the King went on his own. Promptly he lost his way and entered the territory of a cannibalistic tribe. The men captured him and took him to their camp so he could be served as a particularly tasty evening meal. However, before these cannibals ever put anything into their cooking cauldron they thoroughly inspected their prey. In keeping with their tribal traditions they never ate anything that was not in top condition and when they discovered the wound on the King’s foot, they sent him back into the jungle.

Thus the King was spared, but by the time he got home his foot had become seriously infected and he was in great pain. The foot troubled him so much that the court physician advised that the King should rest a lot to help the healing process. He found this most boring, but on one occasion when he was sitting still, he began to reflect on past events and the advisors words came to mind: ‘Ask your inner guidance.’ Wondering what this might mean, he paused to think about it. After a while he became aware that something like a voice was speaking inside him. In a flash of inspiration through his inner guidance the Angels told the King:

‘The advisor knew the way. If you had taken him with you, you would never have strayed into cannibal territory. But you shot yourself in the foot for a number of reasons. One of them is that you would go hunting on your own and get lost in the jungle. Another one is that you should fall into the hands of the cannibals, but that because of your injury they refused to eat you. The injury to your foot was necessary in the first place so that a whole sequence of events could begin to unfold that would stop your constant running around and force you to spend time sitting still. Your reflections on what and why these things had been happening to you at last guided you into listening within to what your Highest Self has been wishing to teach you for a long time.

‘The time for the awakening of your subconscious faculties, your inner light, has come. But this part of you can only be sparked into life by something you are hearing or reading when you are ready, i.e. the right moment has come and your energies have become sufficiently receptive to enable you to understand that which you are attracted to. Can you see for yourself now that without the events surrounding the mishap with your foot you would never have learnt one of the most valuable lessons of your present lifetime? Many more of them will follow in due course, this you can be sure of. And that’s how you, through your own experiences,  are going to grow steadily in wisdom and understanding, so that in the fullness of time you will have evolved into a wise one in your own right.’

Gratefully the King accepted what his inner guidance was telling him. His newly found understanding helped him to realise what a wise man his advisor had been all along. Accepting that he alone had been a fool and that the advisor truly was wise indeed, the King released him from prison, rewarded him a place of honour in his court and a pension so he could live in comfort for the rest of his earthly days. Never again did the King ignore the small still voice of his conscience or did anything without his advisor. This is how he learned, the same as all human beings, including Kings and Queens, that there are no accidents in earthly life and that nothing happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything happens for the wise higher purpose of teaching us something, so that we may grow ever more Heaven-tall.

The lessons we have received up to any given present moment have made us into the person we presently are. And whatever comes our way is invariably sent for our highest good and greatest joy and that is to transform us into an ever wiser, more understanding and tolerant, kind and loving person. So let’s not begrudge whatever challenges we may still have to face. Knowing that their ultimate aim is to move us onto ever higher levels of consciousness, let’s do your best to co-operate with everything the Universal Forces are bringing us and that with gratitude in our hearts for our Creator’s infinite wisdom and love.
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Worry About The Future*

*A Message From The Angels

*_*



*_​ 


There is no need for any of you to worry about the future, your own as well as that of the human race and your whole world. All life safely is held in and protected by the loving hands of the Great Father/Mother of all life, whose humble servants we are. Have no doubt that the Divine Architect’s great plan of life has always been unfolding as it should and forever will continue to do so. Each one of you has their allocated space in it and their particular role to play in the tragic-comedy of earthly life, in which each individual existence is carefully laid out and planned. We cannot tell you frequently enough that we are the executors of God’s great plan and in charge of every small design within it. 
 


The only thing that is required from each one of you is that you should learn to trust and have faith in the power of God’s love. Today we have come to draw your attention to the futility of worrying about what may happen tomorrow. If the things you imagine never come about, you would have been wasting the precious energies of life’s forces. But even if imagined things do happen, because your careless thinking has brought them about, instead of worrying some more, turn to us. We are with you and at any time of day or night willing to show the way to those who request our help. All you have to do is invite us into your life by asking for our assistance with everything you do. Go to bed in good time and never forget to communicate with us last thing, and get up early enough to start your day unrushed.  
 


Learn to say: ‘No!’ to projects that won’t fit into your time schedule. Failing to do so endangers the state of your mental health. You don’t have to do everything yourself. Delegate tasks to others who are capable of carrying them out. Simplify your life and get rid of clutter, bearing in mind that less can often be more. Although at times one of something may not be enough, two could be too many. 
 


Allow sufficient time for doing things and getting to places. Pace yourself. Spread big changes and difficult projects out over time. Don’t tackle all hard tasks at once and live one day at a time.  
 


Separate worries from concerns. Whenever you are concerned about something, consult with the living God within, your intuition, so we can tell you through it which course of action is best for you at that moment. Following our instructions will help you let go of uncertainties and the anxiety that accompanies them. If nothing can be done about a situation, place it in our hands and quietly attend to the rest of your life.  
 


If you are in search of peace of mind, learn to live within your budget and refuse to use credit cards for ordinary purchases. Have backups like an extra car key in their wallet, an additional house key that is hidden somewhere safe, some stamps and so forth. Every day do something that pleases your inner child and carry a good book with you to read when you have to wait somewhere. Get sufficient rest and eat the right things that have been prepared with love. Become organised and make sure that everything has its place. 
 


Listening to soothing music while driving lifts your spirit. Every day make time for meditating and spending time with us. Write down any ideas and inspirations we give you that are worthwhile keeping. Deal with small problems straight away. Don’t leave them to fester in your mind until bedtime. When bigger ones arise, remember that we are with you always and merely waiting for your call. 
 


Make friends with like-minded people who share your spiritual outlook on life. Keep a folder of your favourite quotes for hope and encouragement on hand. And remember that the best bridge between despair and a renewal of hope is often a grateful: ‘Thank you Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for the many blessings that are in my life’. Every night at bedtime try to think with gratitude of at least one thing in your life for which you have never given thanks before. 
 


Humour and particularly laughing out loud is good for you, so keep on smiling and laughing. Take your work seriously and whenever you are in danger of taking yourself too seriously, think: ‘Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves, for they shall have endless fun!’  
 


Be kind to those who are unkind to you. For one thing this creates good Karma for you and for another people who behave in this manner are likely to need kindness from you most of all. Develop a forgiving attitude by bearing in mind that most people really are doing the best they can and that they just don’t know any better as yet. So, keep a firm hold on your ego. Don’t allow it to run your life for you and spoil it by creating unnecessary difficult Karmic situations on your behalf.  
 


Talk less and listen more. Keeping your mouth shut tight, refusing to indulge in careless gossip and confiding only in the right people, in the right places and at the right times can not only save you endless amounts of trouble, but also creating karmic obstacles. See the link ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ at the end. 
 


Slow down, you move to fast, just make the moment last – at least here and there. At regular intervals remind yourself that you are not in charge of the Universe and that it’s not your task to carry the world on your shoulders, because that’s God’s work and ours. The only things you are responsible for is every aspect of your being and especially the drives and urges of your lower earthly self. Learn to control them instead of those around you. Refuse to bear grudges, earthly life is too short for them. You can neither know someone else’s Karma nor the special lessons they are taking part in during their present lifetime. You are not responsible for them or the mistakes they make. 
 


Make peace with yourself, with the gift of life that has been entrusted into your care and the One, who created you and once brought you into being. Because any unresolved issues left behind in one lifetime, have to be brought into the next one in the hope of finding resolutions this time round. This task could then turn out to be even harder to grapple with. Therefore, make every effort to heal all your relationships and forgive people, no matter what. Forgive anyone who has ever hurt and wounded you, as this sets both of you free to move on to lessons of a more elevated nature. And never forget that with the help and the will of God and us all conditions can be healed and crooked corners made straight. Call upon us, we shall never get tired of hearing from you. 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
[*=center]‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
[*=center]‘Losing And Finding Faith’ 
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Learning To Tap Into The Inner Wellspring

*_*




*_​ 
Our spirit and soul and our Highest or God Self is our inner being. Yet, this is not something we have, it’s what we are. All human beings in earthly life are a spirit and soul, who one lifetime after another find themselves temporarily encased in a physical body. With the passing of time this body wears out and in due course is handed back to the Earth. It decays and its components return to the Earth and are recycled, as all earthly things must. In contrast to this spirit and soul are immortal and eternal. They are part of God and like God they have no age and cannot die.

Yet, because God is in everything and without God there can be no life, it would be a mistake to say that our small earthly self and its outer shell are not Divine. Every cell, atom and molecule of physical matter that exists in the whole of Creation was brought into being by the Great Father/Mother of all life. It has been created from the light of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light of all, the Christ Star, who is the only born Son/Daughter of the Holy Trinity. All life and lifeforms are imbued with Its essence. Read more about this in ‘The Story Of The Creation’ by following the relevant link at the end of this article.

For a long time the earthly self cannot recognise its inner light. To paraphrase St John 1:5: ‘And the Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness does not comprehend it.’ It takes many lifetimes before the lower self becomes aware of the presence of this its inner wellspring of the creative ideas of God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, and the wisdom and love of the Goddess, the Great Mother of all life, its feminine counterpart. The Mother is the soul of the whole of Creation and the memory bank of every bit of knowledge that was ever gathered anywhere.

The combination of these two energies is the eternal wellspring every one of us eventually learns to tap into it, so we can be used as a channel for the blessings and the Highest to pour through us into our world. The Angels are in charge of every human being’s spiritual development and that of our whole world. They alone know how much of the Divine wisdom and truth should be revealed intuitively to us at any given time, so that through us it may find its way into our world. They decide what kind of tale would be most suitable to teach our race the lessons we require at any given time. That’s how all the myths and legends of our world once came into being, including the tale of the Master Jesus’ life. And even the last and slowest learners recognise in the end that such stories should not be taken literally but perceived as metaphoric tales that are supercharged with symbolisms. These people too one day will understand that God never was an influence somewhere ‘out there’, but has always been an inner experience, waiting to be discovered.

Our conscious and subconscious mind as well as our super-conscious faculties are facets of our complete consciousness. When the inner and outer parts of their being has grown into one, they have evolved into a Christed one in their own right. The earthly conscious mind was created by the inner being focussing its attention constantly on the outer world and trying to come to terms with it through our physical brain and senses. All of us eventually need to train our earthly minds to take its attention away from the outer world and direct it ever more onto our inner being, so its resources can be accessed. Here alone can we find the wisdom, understanding and strength we require on our journey forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Our inner connection links us with the Universe and the spiritual life that is constantly beavering on our behalves in the background of our earthly existence. Ultimately, this part of us connects us with the infinite being of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

We are performers on the great stage of earthly life whose inner being, the Highest or God Self, together with the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light, acts like backstage technicians who ensure that every performance of ours gets the required support so that things happen on cue. The wisdom and knowledge of the Universe is unlimited and every part of it becomes available to us, as soon as we learn to tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into our Creator’s superconscious mind. If something appears to be missing for one of our stage appearances, the only thing we have to do is make our intention known to the Angels by asking for their help.

Our inner being runs the biological systems of our physical body without any conscious effort from our small earthly self. This is astonishing enough in itself, but the inner being knows a great deal more than that. It can provide us with the answers to anything we shall ever want to know. All we need to do is ask our questions and then silence our conscious mind sufficiently, so that the Angels can respond through our inner guidance, the small still voice within. Becoming consciously aware of the true nature of our being and the presence of our Highest Self and learning to tap into its resources of wisdom, understanding and strength, dissolves the limitations that for a long time have been restricting the growth of humankind’s spiritual nature. The knowledge we are now allowed access to is meant to provide ever more of us with the key for unlocking their own full human potential and through this that of our world.

When our inner doors begin to swing open, we need to build external outlets through which the results of our creative efforts can flow into our world. In this way we can do our share of making it into a more beautiful and peaceful place for all. And because every one of God’s powers and characteristics is also in us, we don’t need to become empowered, we already are. We merely have to stake our claim, take possession of our inner riches and manifest them in earthly life, so that the Divine light and power can flow unhindered into everything we touch. Each time we send Its radiance, power and love into our world and share them with as many as possible, our own body of light increases in brightness and strength. This is the body we shall need to get around on the higher levels of life. It’s one of the bodies that are worn underneath or rather within the outer protective shell of the physical body that allows us to experience earthly life. In due course this body will no longer be required.

The German Theologian Albert Schweitzer, 1875-1965, wrote: ‘At times our own light goes out and is rekindled by a spark from another person. Each of us has cause to think with deep gratitude of those who have lighted the flame within us.’ Through hearing or reading someone’s words the light of our inner candle can only be sparked into life when we are ready, i.e. the right moment has come and our energies have become sufficiently receptive to enable us to understand that which we are attracted to. Many in our world have reached this evolutionary point and are waiting for our gifts that herald a renewal of faith and trust in the goodness of life, gives them new hope and helps them to find peace of mind. These things provide them with the energy they need for their own efforts of establishing God’s Kingdom in earthly life.

God and the Angels are constantly watching, guiding and supporting us, because on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between anything. That’s why every one of our thoughts, words and actions is known to them. As a result, everyone’s lessons on an ongoing basis are designed in keeping with their individual requirements. This is how we always get what we deserve, no more and no less. But when they now look into the heart and soul of humankind, all they can see is an awakening of a new kind of sweetness that’s invisible to earthly eyes, which is spreading in earthly life. They are observing a rise of courage in people and kindness towards each other, and an ever increasing desire to live in peace, to give of our love to anyone who is in need of it. The Divine will for these things has been slumbering in our own subconscious and that of our world for a long time, but for some time it has been rising ever more forcefully into its conscious awareness and directing the course of  people’s lives.

Anyone who has learned to tap into their inner wellspring of creativity and love, and unselfishly serves the good of all by freely sharing their gifts with others, will never suffer from writer’s block. The inner fountainhead is the very source of our being. For a long time this part of us has been working its way into our individual and collective conscious awareness through layer upon layer of the ancient soul memories that are stored in our subconscious. This continues until at last the earthly self becomes aware of the presence of its inner light and that enables it to start working together with it, as best as it knows how to go about it.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Story Of Creation’
[*=center]‘The Candle’ 
[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’ 
 
From ‘Reflections On Growing Older’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Facts From The Great Book Of  Life

*


​ 


The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are written in the book of each individual life and this in turn is part of the Great Book of all life. There is no need to search for the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are written in both these books and are destined to come our way when we are in the right place, with the right people and ready to receive them. Each new earthly lifetime is part of the constantly ongoing process of growth and never just an end in itself. The quality of all our experiences has always been decided by our own will, the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed in previous lifetimes and the choices we made then and up to the present moment of this one. 


A long time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we ourselves in the world of light, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of us, decided that another lifetime on the Earth would be necessary. It alone could provide us with the opportunities for learning and growing some more in wisdom and understanding through challenges, tests and tribulations we would have to meet. 


That’s how it comes about for all of us that, whilst resting in our other world and recovering from the strains and stresses of our most recent earthly lifetime, we ourselves choose the pathway for our coming lifetime and the lessons that will benefit our spiritual development most. And on the inner level of their being each one of us knows full well that without the difficulties and traumas of earthly life it would be impossible for us to grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of the Earth is meant to do. 


Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, wise and higher reason, which is to teach us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful and orderly manner, so that each one can provide us with a lesson that, when handled in the right way, will move us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 


All who are presently taking part in earthly life have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that the higher purpose and meaning of their existence can eventually be disclosed to them. Yet, God’s sacred wisdom and truth can only reveal itself to us when our inner vision and understanding have developed sufficiently and our energies are right to receive it. 


The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life, and our friends and helpers on various other levels are providing us with exactly the right lesson at any given moment. And there is every reason for singing the praises of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Spirit, the Sun above and beyond all Suns, because every part of our being was created from Its light. All of us contain the Christ spark, if at first only in seed form.

 My inner guidance tells me that the above things are true. That’s why I rejoice and just as foam rides the crest of a wave, supported by the might of the ocean, I surf the currents of my life. I rest safely in the knowledge that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, my true parent, loves and cherishes me. Even though I still sometimes feel trapped beneath the weight of my life lessons, I remain calm and peaceful. This is because I am aware that anything that is in my life is only there to act as a teaching aid and an instrument for spiritual growth and soul transformation.

And so, with a deep abiding trust in the goodness of the life that has been given to us, I let go of my judgemental tendencies and attachments to the drives and urges of my lower earthly nature. Instead, I pursue the hopes and aspirations, dreams and desires of my Highest Self who constantly communicates with me through my inner guidance. I gratefully accept and follow Its advice without hesitation. Because I know that it has its origin in the wisdom of the Universal Intelligence, I trust whatever I receive through my inner teacher, the wise one and living God within, who has always provided me with everything I truly need and forever will continue to do so. 

The Christ Spirit and I we are one and I share the clarity of Its vision of Universal order and laws. This helps me understand the underlying reasons of the situations and relationships that used to upset and disturb me in the past. Rather than becoming depressed or burdened by them and the prospect of life’s lessons yet to come, I welcome them with wide open arms because I know that each one will bring me more opportunities for practising the principles I have freely and willingly chosen for the rest of my present lifetime and beyond. Whenever doubts and the fear of the unknown threaten to overwhelm me, I remind myself of who and what I truly am and who has always been in charge of me and will never leave me. This ensures that I will continue to walk in balance and harmony with Thee, my Highest or God Self.

I let go of all perceptions of not being good enough, because the Great White Spirit beckons me and encourages me to ever more develop soul and spirit affirming and healing thinking and behaviour patterns. Whenever I am afraid, I no longer shy away from my fear but relax into it and accept it for what it truly is: nothing but a feeling. Then I ask my Highest Self to help me understand what it is trying to tell me and why it ever existed in my life. Realising that it but another shadow from the past, I release it and let it go. Having freed myself from it, I am ready for my inner guidance to show me more of the things that serve my highest good and greatest joy on the road to fulfilling my highest potential. 

I now realise that far too often in the past I have been worrying for no reason at all. More and more I am learning to trust the Universal wisdom and love to guide me and show me the way that leads towards the redemption and healing not only of my own soul but that of our whole world. And that’s how with the passing of time I stopped being a nondescript bit of foam on top of a wave and evolved into one whole wave in my own right that rises from the depths of the great ocean of life to its surface, as one manifestation of Creation that rejoices because it is once more aware of the love that is its true nature.

Knowing that I truly am a beloved child of God and the Universe, I joyously celebrate my siblinghood and kinship with all life. Throughout my endeavours of digging for the gold of rediscovering and unearthing the true me, I have holding firmly onto the hands of God and the Angels. Each day anew I am asking them to give me their strength and courage. I thank them for it and sing their praises, for it is good to know that with their assistance I will forever continue to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of my own pathway and that of all life. 

These are my words of hope and faith, love and peace. I herewith release them into the positive stream of consciousness of our world. I feel reassured and safe in the knowledge that God’s ways have always been and forever will be just, beautiful and perfect. I rejoice in the beauty and wonder of God’s Creation and for allowing all of us to take part in it. 
Created by Angela Peregoff
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*How Did The Months Get Their Names?





*
​ 
As the above image of an Aztec calendar stone suggests, calendars have been with humankind for a very long time. But did you know that celebrating the new year on the 1st January is a relatively new phenomenon? The earliest recording of new year celebration is believed to be from Mesopotamia, ca. 2000 BC, but in those days the new year still occurred around the time of the vernal equinox, in mid-March. A variety of other dates that are tied to the seasons and the astrological calendar were also used by various other ancient cultures. For the Egyptians, Phoenicians and Persians the new year began with the autumn equinox, and for the Greeks on the day of the winter solstice.

January originally owed its name to the Janus, the God of gates, doors and beginnings, who had two faces, one looking forwards and the other one back. The first month of our year to this day takes its name from this deity. This confirms that our New Year’s celebrations are founded on pagan traditions, as all other festivities of the Christian calendar undoubtedly always have been. The custom among the 7th century pagans of Flanders and the Netherlands was to exchange gifts on New Year’s day. This was a pagan custom deplored by Saint Eligius, who died about 660. He warned the Flemings and Dutchmen: ‘Do not make vetulas, little figures of the Old Woman, little deer or iotticos or set tables for the house-elf at night or exchange New Year gifts or supply superfluous drinks, another Yule custom.’ The quote is from ‘the Vita of Eligius’ that was written by his companion, Ouen. 
In 1582, on the instructions of a Pope by the name of Gregory the Roman calendar was adjusted and as a result most Western nations began to celebrate the start of each new year on the first day of January. This new calendar became known as the ‘Gregorian calendar.’ Most countries in Western Europe officially adopted the 1st January as New Year’s Day somewhat before they accepted the Gregorian calendar. England and the American colonies continued to celebrate the new year on the date of the spring equinox in March. It was not until 1752 that they too finally adopted the Gregorian calendar.

Have you ever wondered how the months of the year got their names and would you be surprised to find out that January has not always been the first month of the year? The ancient Romans used a different and more natural, i.e. cosmically aligned calendar system. Their year began in March and ended in February. Even though our modern system is quite different from that of the ancient Romans, they gave us something very important and that is a name for each month of the year. This is how they went about it:

March: In ancient Rome all warfaring ceased during the time of the celebration between the old and new year. When the Sun enters into Aries on the day of the spring equinox, astrologically this is the point of all beginnings that signals the rebirth of all life. In keeping with this, March was the first month of each new year in ancient Rome. Some believe that it was named March after Mars, the planetary ruler of Aries and the Roman God of war. This to me makes a great deal of sense.

April: Three theories exist regarding the origin of April’s name. The first one is that it derived from the Latin word for ‘second’, April being the second month of the ancient calendar. The second one is that the name comes from ‘aperire,’ the Latin word for ‘to open,’ because during this spring month the buds of the plants, flowers and trees are opening. Still others think April could have been named after the goddess Aphrodite.

May: May takes its name from Maia, the Earth Goddess who embodied the concept of growth. 

June: This month was a popular one for weddings. The Romans named it after Juno, the queen of the Gods who is also the patroness of marriage and weddings.

July: In 44 BC July was named after Julius Caesar. Before that time it had been called ‘Quintilis,’ Latin for ‘fifth.’

August: Originally this month had been called ‘Sextillia,’ Latin for ‘sixth.’ During the biggest part of this month the Sun moves through Leo, whose planetary ruler is the Sun. Considering himself to be an offspring of the Sun, Augustus Caesar in 8 BC decided this month should be called August, after him. 

Although these days we think of September, October, November and December as months 9, 10, 11 and 12, in the ancient Roman calendar they were 7, 8, 9 and 10. And that is how they got their names.

September: September comes from septem, Latin for ‘seven.’

October: October comes from octo, Latin for ‘eight.’

November: November comes from novem, Latin for ‘nine.’

December: December come from decem, Latin for ‘ten.’

February: Around 690 B.C., Numa Pompilius 753–673 BC and reigned 715–673 BC. He was the legendary second king of Rome who succeeded Romulus. This ruler turned a period of celebration at the end of the year into one that lasted a whole month and named it after the festival Februa. This is how February got its name.

January: Later, Pompilius added another month to the beginning of the year and called it January after Janus, the God of beginnings and endings, mentioned earlier.
 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Is Friday 13th An Unlucky Day?*

 *And Thirteen An Unlucky Number?*

*An Excursion Into Numerology

*_*



*_​ 
Do you believe that there is such a thing as unlucky numbers? In my view, they do not exist. The numbers represent certain energies, each one of them a different one, which in themselves are neutral. But the same as all things that exist in the whole of Creation they can be used in positive and constructive ways, as well as in negative and destructive ones. The most powerful force of all is thought and the human ability to think. Having been created in the image of God, every one of the characteristics and powers that are in our Creator are also in us.

It is well known by now that we are creative beings, co-creators with God, and like Him/Her constantly in the process of bringing something into being, and that our thoughts create our reality. The corollary of this is that if we expect a certain number to bring us either good or bad fortune, that is indeed what we are unconsciously creating and drawing towards us. Whatever kind of fortune comes our way, we ourselves in some way are always bringing it about.

So, instead of thinking of the thirteen as an unlucky number, how about turning the matter round and start affirming to ourselves that it is a lucky one? On more general terms, if you think you have an unlucky number, maybe several of them, try to work out what started this belief in you. Maybe something unpleasant happened to you early on in your life on a day with this number. Something could have drawn your attention to the number of the day and that could have made it stick in your mind as an unlucky one. The mind being as powerful as it is, there is a strong possibility that from then onwards the thought of this day as being unlucky for you dug itself so deep into your mind that – unbeknown to yourself – the power of your own thoughts later drew further unpleasant occurrences into your life.

To this day, our world contains a great many myths and superstitions which, in the light of the spiritual knowledge that is flowing ever more strongly into our world, are no longer sustainable. Yet, for as long as one of us still thinks that such false beliefs are true, they will continue to pour their negative energies into our individual and collective consciousness. This article was written in the hope that it will be possible to disperse the negativity and darkness that to this day surround the widely held belief that the thirteen is an unlucky number. Take it from me that it is nothing of the kind. In truth, it is a warning number. To get a better understanding of why this should be so, please join me in another brief excursion into numerology.

First let’s take a look at the energies of the thirteen. 1 = the Sun, the planetary ruler of fiery Leo, as well as the 3 = fiery and expansive Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius. When these figures join forces, i.e. 1 + 3 = 4, the energies of Uranus, the ruler of airy Aquarius is added. Uranus is the planet of revolution, transformation and transmutation. Its energies are designed to destroy the old, so that something new and better can take its place. Disruptive and destructive as they are by nature, when they let loose on their own and lack the restraining influence of Saturn, the co-ruler of Aquarius with Uranus, the manifestations of these energies can be extremely unpleasant.

That’s why the wisdom of the Highest has provided that in Aquarius the two planets should work together. Saturn, the stern and unyielding teacher of self-discipline and self-mastery, stands at the gate as keeper and guardian of the Aquarian Age. No-one is going to be allowed entry into this age without having worked their way through Saturn’s trials and tribulations. We are in this life to survive them and through them gain the Divine gift of self-mastery over the instincts and desires of our lower earthly nature.

If you read my interpretations of Leo and Sagittarius, you will see that Fire is courageous, frequently to the point of foolhardiness. The result is that when our energies contain too much Fire, we have great difficulties learning to control our tendency to act too impulsively. The fire signs love to rush in where Angels fear to tread, without due forethought, attention to detail and totally lacking any regard for their own wellbeing and that of others.

Uranus, the ruler of the Air sign Aquarius, enters the stage where the fiery energies of 1 and the 3 are already present. Fire and Air get on well with each other. Just look at nature and see for yourself how Air loves the leaping response from Fire. Observe how Fire enjoys being fanned by Air, how that makes it rush and roar along, to its heart’s content, ever more strongly and unless it is carefully supervised it soon gets out of control, destroying everything in its path. Understanding the nature of these two energies, it takes no genius to work out what is likely to happen in case of the thirteen. Requiring only the slightest impulse, the constant presence of Air sees to it that the soul’s inner fire rises with great enthusiasm and is ready to take off and go whoosh any time.

The great and mighty planet Uranus, co-ruler of Aquarius, represents the will of God. It is not for nothing that it is known as the planet of change, of transformation and transmutation. Its potent energies require some extremely careful handling and unless Saturn’s requirements have been fulfilled by us, we shall not be able to handle them wisely. Uranian energies can and do bring sudden and dramatic disruptions to everything they come into contact with. The idea behind it is that they trying to move us forward into conditions that are more appropriate and beneficial for our present evolutionary state. However, without at least a degree of understanding for the great need for caution, forethought and attention to detail, the Uranian energies may leave nothing but destruction in their wake.

Numerology deals with the planetary energies of the astrological planets and signs. As established, in the thirteen we encounter Uranus and Saturn is sitting in the prompting box of the great theatre of life, well hidden from public view and waiting to take us through our final tests that will show how ready we are to be released into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age. In truth, the much hated Saturn of past ages has always been humankind’s best friend. He is Old Father Time himself, the teacher who in later life turns into the rewarder of those who patiently attend to his lessons. Under Saturn’s supervision anyone who acts too hastily at any given time, encounters delays and frustrations that stops them from trying to get to their goal too quickly. For those who do not heed Saturn’s stop signals and insist on pushing forwards carelessly and without concern for anyone’s wellbeing, accidents will teach them to be more cautious next time. Could this be how over time the thirteen acquired its poor reputation?

Yet, in things like these wise ones recognise the great power and care, love and wisdom of the Highest, who decreed that Saturn should act as the guardian of the gateway to our true home, the final reunion with our Creator. Everybody has to pass through Saturn’s tests to reach the spiritual freedom that is the promise of the Aquarian Age. No exceptions are made, for that is the only way any one of us can become spiritualised, i.e. altogether more focused on our true reality and our true nature, in touch with our spirit and soul and capable to respond to its demands,

At all times the Universe is trying to guide us in some way and to give us clues as to what is currently moving through our lives. In the fullness of time the awareness of this can grow into a valuable tool and life-help. All we need to do is to pay attention to the signs, signals and symbolisms we are finding along the way. It is up to us to make an effort at intuitively interpreting their meaning. For example, if the number thirteen crops up in our life repeatedly and we insist on living too much on the fast track, the Universe may be trying to tell us to slow down, as otherwise there could be an accident.

If your life is affected by the thirteen, maybe permanently because you were born on that day of the month – any month – or just temporarily, this article is a gift from the Universe for you. Yes, it is bringing a note of caution but that does not need to frighten you or anyone else. It is merely trying to help us find a better understanding of the thirteen, so that we may shed yet another one of our false beliefs and overcome the fears that used to accompany this number. If anything, do all you can to make it into a lucky one.

Written reference to the superstitious fear of the number thirteen dates back to the late 1800s. Its origin is conjectural, i.e. a matter of guesswork. The Latin name is Triskaidekaphobia, which first appeared in the early 1900s. It was derived from treiskaideka, the Greek word for thirteen + phobia, fear of = a fear of thirteen.

And what about the fear of Friday 13[SUP]th[/SUP], Paraskevidekatriaphobia or Friggatriskaidekaphobia? It is an extension of Triskaidekaphobia and has its roots in Paraskevi, the Greek word for Friday. A suggested origin of the superstition is that on Friday, 13 October 1307, the date Philip IV of France arrested hundreds of the Knights Templar. But this event may not have been formulated until the 20th century. It is mentioned in the 1955 Maurice Druon historical novel The Iron King (Le Roi de fer), John J. Robinson's 1989 work Born in Blood: The Lost Secrets of Freemasonry, Dan Brown's 2003 novel ‘The Da Vinci Code’ and Steve Berry's ‘The Templar Legacy’ 2006.

This fear, the same as that of the number 13 on its own, is completely unfounded because of the energies that rule every Friday 13[SUP]th[/SUP]. 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo, the Sun’s own sign that brings the gift of exceptionally high creativity. 3 = Jupiter, expansive and benevolent ruler of Sagittarius, the showpeople and storytellers of the zodiac. Every Friday is ruled by the number 6 = Venus, the planetary ruler of earthy Taurus and airy Libra, planet of beauty, harmony and peace. 1 + 3 + 6 = 10 = 1 + 0 = 1 = the Sun and Leo once more. There could be no more beneficial and benevolent energies available to us any time.

When three planets of this calibre join forces and work together, the result can only be a particularly lucky and creative day for all who are affected by it. So, instead of being afraid when another Friday 13[SUP]th[/SUP] is ahead, it’s much more realistic to rejoice and make the most of it.

Happy Friday 13[SUP]th[/SUP] January 2017

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Magic Of The Number 13’
 
[*=center]‘Wikipedia On The Fear Of Friday 13[SUP]th[/SUP]’
 

* * *

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Leo’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Aquarius’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Birthdays And Anniversaries

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of two communications from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the January issue of ‘Stars of the North’: ‘The sole purpose of every one of the messages we have ever brought you is to assist the pure white spirit of the Christ Child in all human beings to descend from the Highest levels of life onto the Earth plane, so it can grow into adulthood there. Today we have come to tell you about the special significance of birthdays and anniversaries, whether they are celebrated by individuals, whole groups of people or maybe in commemoration of world-wide events.

‘Days of this nature bring a subtle but significant spiritual power to your world that tends to be overlooked by people for the simple reason that they do not know about it. But the time has come when ever more of you need to become aware that your direct connection with the Great Father/Mother of all life is particularly strong on such days. The same is true for the link with the Angelic hierarchy, who helped to bring each one of you and us into being. They have been taking care of you and meeting every one of your needs, since the moment your infant spirit emerged from the heartmind of God. There is an increased receptivity to the beneficial influence of the energies of these invisible forces on birthdays and anniversaries. In the fullness of time all human beings are meant to learn how to tap into them, not for keeping selfishly to themselves, but for sending out into and sharing with the whole of your world.

‘For example, each time you send the light from your souls during services of commemoration, your thoughts of the people you have come to honour are flowing from you with the added force of that which you are celebrating and for which you are giving thanks and praise to the Highest. Every birthday in earthly life is a special day for you and each time you gratefully acknowledge the gift of your life, you open your whole being to our Creator’s blessings, which brings an expansion of consciousness that flows into you directly from the Source of your being.

‘In the younger days of your earthly existence every birthday is filled with joy and a pleasant anticipation of good things to come. Yet, because of a lack of understanding of the purpose and meaning of your life, this does not always continue with the advancing years. This changes profoundly when you become aware of your true nature and that your spirit and soul are immortal and cannot die. They have no age and in truth it is not death that is waiting for you at the end of each earthly lifetime lifetime, but the release into the greater freedom of the spirit world, your true home.

‘Having grasped this, you realise that later in life there is every reason to be grateful for having grown older and more mature in knowledge, wisdom and understanding and most important of all: your ability to love. Every birthday that finds you richer in these qualities provides you with more grounds for praise and thanksgiving to the Great Father/Mother of all life for the many opportunities you were offered so that these characteristics of your nature could grow and expand.

‘The energies of the highest forces are available to all human beings whether they celebrate the event quietly on their own or with many guests, a special dinner and a fireworks display after maybe. Each method can be your very own way of giving thanks for the gift of your life. We, the wise ones in charge of your development in the background of earthly life, know when someone is spiritually still too closed off to grasp and appreciate these things. We do not mind and are there for them just the same, because we know that in due course even the last and slowest one of you will wake up to God’s and our presence and understand. There is great rejoicing in our world each time this happens to someone.

‘And now, in the profound silence of your soul, when your earthly thoughts have been stilled, the emotions subdued and your mind is set on thoughts of the heavenly realms and the Divinity of your soul, the light of the Christ spirit stirs in you. It reveals itself through a feeling deep within you that is beyond all thought and takes you ever closer to our Creator, the Source of your being. You become aware of God’s enfolding love as a strengthening and an upholding power from deep within your own being which aligns your spirit with the cosmic life. This is the centre of truth and no-one can think their way to it. It can only be realised and sensed in the profound silence. And that’s the only way of finding God and reaching the centre of truth.’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Wisdom From The Prophet **Mohammed

*_*



*_​ 
‘The greatest Jihad is to battle your own soul, to fight the evil within yourself.’

‘Do not consider the smallest good deed as insignificant. Even meeting someone with a cheerful face is a good deed.’

‘Allah does not judge human bodies and appearances. He knows our hearts and soul and looks only at our deeds.’

‘Knowledge raises the low and ignorance brings down the mighty.’

‘Do not grow weary of your prayers because nobody has ever been destroyed through them.’

‘Be patient. It is the most important of all things. Learn from the past and labour for good.’

‘Attaching no value to the world means attaching no undue value to others. Attaching no value to others starts with attaching no undue importance to oneself.’

‘Reflection is the key that opens the inner doors to mercy. Do you not see? One first reflects and then repents!’

‘There are three indications of a person’s greatness: not complaining in the face of calamity, not groaning in the face of pain and not praising oneself.’

‘Learn what you will, but know that so long as you do not implement what you learn, Allah will give you no reward for it.’

‘Believers are those who are aware that God is watching them. Such servants restrain their desires and prepare themselves for the Hereafter. The hijr, an obligation that lasts until Doomsday, is the road that leads from ignorance to knowledge, from forgetting Allah to seeking Him, from sin to obedience, and from obduracy to repentance.’

‘Those who show patience when they cannot obtain something, contentment when they achieve it and fortitude upon losing it have awareness.’

‘Those who love prefer to please those whom they love instead of pleasing themselves.’

‘Those who believe in Allah are like pearls. Wherever they may be, that’s where they are beautiful.’

Allah is one of the many words that are used in our world for God.
Islam is a word for total surrender to God.
Jihad is a word for the spiritual struggle within oneself against sin,
also for a struggle or fight against the enemies of Islam.​ 
Totally surrendering to God is when we  freely and willingly submit our whole being to God’s will and laws, for they are the laws of life. These laws are love and evolution, i.e. constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life and growing into ever kinder and more loving, compassionate and tolerant God-like beings.

To me total surrender means conducting my life in ways that refuse to do anything that is not in keeping with the Divine laws, and the advice of my wise one within, my very own inner living God, Christ and Highest Self. I refuse to take advantage of others and suppressing them and their God-given rights, like freedom of choice. I say no to hurting and wounding anyone in thoughts, words and deeds, and anything else that is not in keeping with the Divine laws and my own true nature. That’s the way I want to conduct my life, not because someone says so and is trying to force me. These are my guidelines and I follow them voluntarily because that’s the only way I can be true to my real nature as a son/daughter of God.

Total surrender to the will and power of God’s laws is the final stage of all human development on the earthly plane of life. And in that sense alone will the word Islam – not the religion – soon be taking over our whole world. God’s kingdom will then be ruling supreme through love and goodwill, tolerance and compassion towards all races and lifeforms that share our planet with us. This can only come to pass because our world and everything in it has been saved and redeemed by everyone’s own Christ nature. And that’s the only way the Christ Spirit can bring it about.

I believe that one by one the religions that still exist in our world will disappear. The more they reveal themselves and their leaders for what they truly are, the less people are going to feel inclined to follow them and swear their allegiance to them. This will continue until all that is left will be the following:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 

 ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

From ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Four Friends
*_*



*_​ 
Once upon a time there lived a woman who was fortunate enough to have four friends. She loved each one of them, but most of all the first one, whom she equipped with rich robes and treated to the finest of delicacies. Nothing but the best was ever enough for this friend.

But the woman also loved her second friend very much and showed her off at every opportunity. Yet, a niggling fear always plagued her that one day this friend would leave her.

The woman loved the third friend, too. This one was her always kind, considerate and patient confidant. Whenever she encountered problems and had to work her way through difficult times, she would confide in this friend and ask her for her assistance, which was never denied.

The fourth friend was a very loyal partner who at all times was making great contributions to everything in the woman’s life, but if the truth were to be known, she did not love her like her other friends. This one was deeply devoted to her, although she hardly ever took any notice of her when her other companions were present.

One day, the woman became seriously ill and she realised that her time on the Earth plane was rapidly approaching its end. Reflecting on the luxurious life she had led, she sadly came to the conclusion: ‘I have four friends, but when I die I shall have to leave them behind. Almost certainly I will have to make the journey ahead alone, without even knowing what is going to happen to me.’

And so the woman decided to bring her sad news to her friends. She went to the first, second and third one and asked them whether they would accompany her. Each time she got the same reply: ‘Sorry, dearest, but when you depart from this plane, I will have to go my own way.’

‘Oh, you faithless ones,’ the woman sobbed and fled into the wide open arms of her fourth friend. To her dismay the woman found that this one had almost completely withered away, looking as if she had suffered from malnutrition and neglect and was in need of comfort herself. Feeling sorry for her, the woman exclaimed: ‘You poor thing! What’s happened to you? Who has done this to you? I should have taken much better care of you when I had the chance! Now I will never be able to do it because I am soon going to depart from this plane of life. Looking the way you do, might you like to accompany me?’

The friend’s voice sounded as kind and loving as ever when she replied: ‘I will go with you. I will follow you wherever you go. Now that you are preparing to leave behind earthly life, we can take care of, nurture and get to know each other again.’

Deeply touched by these words, the woman replied: ‘Truly, you are the greatest love of my life, oh faithful one. I am so sorry I almost forgot about and overlooked you in the past. Can you forgive me? Will you show me how to repair the damage I have done to you? I am so afraid of what is ahead of me. Will you help me and show me the way?’

The friend smiled and said: ‘Oh yes, I will. There’s no need to be frightened of where you are going. It’s the world of spirit or light, your true home where you belong. You know it well enough and will instantly recognise it when we arrive. You’ll see and don’t fret over leaving your earthly family and friends behind. You will be able to welcome them, when their time for returning to your other world has come.’
* * *​ 
The four friends are metaphors and the first one stands for our physical body, the outer vehicle we need for each time we are reborn into yet another lifetime on the Earth. No matter how much time and effort we lavish on making our body look and feel good, it belongs to Mother Earth and has to be left behind when our earthly self says good-bye to her and leaves her behind.

The second friend represents our earthly possessions, status and wealth. What applies to our physical body is valid for them. None of them can be taken when we are leaving our present existence behind. The only thing that truly belongs to us is our consciousness and the increase in wisdom and understanding we have gained from the experiences of the lifetime we are leaving behind, which has been added to that of all previous ones. They are ours to keep and we take them with us into future lifetimes and eventually into Eternity.

The third friend represents family and friends. No matter how much they have been there for us, the farthest they can accompany us in earthly life is to our funeral. Yet, by the time this is taking place we shall already be resting and recuperating in the world of light, nurtured and cared for by the ministering Angels. The only way our loved ones can get in touch with us at this stage of our development and theirs is by thought communications.

The fourth and most important friend is a metaphor for our spirit and soul. Although we frequently neglect this aspect of our being in pursuit of earthly wealth, power and the rest of earthly pleasures, they alone are with us wherever life may take us and that forever. So, let’s make an effort to cultivate, strengthen and cherish them as much as we can while we are in this existence, for they are the most precious and noble part of our being and the only one that is going to be with us forever. The soul is the soft and sensitive feminine counterpart of our spirit, our feeling side. Our spirit is eternal and immortal. It was never born on the Earth plane and therefore cannot die.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Don’t Give Up

*_*



*_​ 
In this proud land we grew up strong.
We were wanted all along.
I was taught to fight, taught to win.
I never thought I could fail.

No fight left or so it seems.
I’m a man whose dreams have all deserted.
I’ve changed my face, I’ve changed my name.
But no-one wants you when you lose.

Don’t give up,
‘Cos you have friends.
Don’t give up,
You’re not beaten yet.
Don’t give up,
I know you can make it good.

Though I saw it all around,
Never thought that I could be affected,
Thought that we’d be last to go.
It is so strange the way things turn.

Drove the night toward my home.
The place that I was born, on the lakeside.
As daylight broke, I saw the Earth,
The trees had burned down to the ground.

Don’t give up,
You still have us.
Don’t give up,
We don’t need much of anything.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos somewhere there’s a place
Where we belong.
Rest your head.
You worry too much.
It’s going to be alright.
When times get rough,
You can fall back on us.
Don’t give up,
Please don’t give up.

Got to walk out of here.
I can’t take any more.
Going to stand on that bridge.
Keep my eyes down below.
Whatever may come
And whatever may go,
That river’s flowing.
That river’s flowing.

Moved on to another town.
Tried hard to settle down.
For every job, so many men.
So many men no-one needs.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos you have friends.
Don’t give up,
You’re not the only one.
Don’t give up,
No reason to be ashamed.
Don’t give up,
You still have us.
Don’t give up now,
We’re proud of who you are.
Don’t give up,
You know its never been easy.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos I believe there’s a place.
There’s a place where we belong,

White, Joy Lynn / Melamed, Vincent Edward

Sung by Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel

‘Don’t Give Up’

 Whenever worries about your state of health, the material conditions of your life and your loved ones are threatening to overwhelm you, remind yourself that God is love and always with you. Underneath everything that happens in earthly life as well as anywhere else are the everlasting and all-enfolding arms of this Divine love. If you are suffering in mind or body, maybe both, your spirit and soul are being blessed. And they cannot be touched by anything because in all Eternity they rest securely in the arms of your true tender and loving parent, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Peace and goodwill be with you, now and forever. ​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Forgiveness

*_*



*_​ 
To forgive does not mean giving in but letting go. Whether or not we believe that someone deserves your forgiveness, we deserve to forgive them because that is the only way we can set ourselves free from the other one. Holding onto anger is a way of trying to compensate for the powerlessness we feel when someone hurts us. It is important to find a way of letting go of anger, by talking with the person who hurt us, without attacking or blaming them, but by describing the effect their behaviour had on us and the world of our feelings. Listening to another’s point of view helps us to perceive things from another perspective and in a different light. And that makes us more tolerant and shows us the way to true and lasting forgiveness that flows from our heart rather than our head.

If, for any reason, we cannot communicate with the people who have hurt us, writing down what happened the way we experienced it can also be a good way of releasing ourselves from them. Talking the matter over with a friend or a counsellor is another way of letting go. In my view, forgiving does not have to mean forgetting. It is not easy to forget hurts, but even partial forgiveness is beneficial, as re-living past painful incidents time and again increases our susceptibility to illness. That’s why forgiving is good for our body, as well as our soul. If it is more than we can manage on our own, God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to show us how to go about it.

They know better than anyone else that erring is human and forgiving Divine and that forgiveness brings inner peace. Meditations, quiet reflections and prayers are the best ways of finding both.


Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Reflections On Forgiveness’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Prayer’ 
[*=center]‘Vengeance Is Mine!’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
[*=center]‘The Art Of Forgiveness’ 
[*=center]‘Mercy And Forgiveness’ 
[*=center]‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*True Friends
*





 
True friends are always there for us.
The only thing they want
Is that we should be ourselves.
Because they understand that we all have 
Everything within, good and evil alike,
It feels safe with them
To reveal the very depths of our heart.

Such friends are like the shade of 
A great tree in the noonday heat
Or a home port with our country’s flag flying,
When we reach the end of a long journey.
In the trouble and strife of Earth life
They are impregnable citadels of refuge. 

Whenever they reach for our hand, 
They touch our hearts and help our souls to heal.
Their belief in us restores our faith 
In the basic goodness of our existence.
The presence of the Divine shines through
Their kindness and compassion.
This restores our faith in human nature 
And reassures us that it’s a good Universe 
In which we live, after all.

Aware of the higher purpose of Earth life
And conducting their lives by the Universal laws,
Friends of this calibre never stab us in the back or betray us.
They are spiritual oases in the desert of earthly existence,
Antidotes to despair, elixirs of hope 
And tonics against depression.

They will be our friends in all Eternity.
From the world of light they will still be our friends,
Guiding and supporting us as best they can.
Responding to their friendship,
Unstintingly and without reluctance,
Is the most natural thing in the world.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*It’s Never Too Late – Part One*

*Trying All The Wrong Things** First

*


​ 
​Spiritually we are all small children who are in this life to experience life in a physical environment for a spirit and soul, a spark of the Divine and a child of God. The only way this can be done is through experimentations that do not shy away from the trials and errors that represent an inevitable part of earthly life. Therefore, refuse to be disheartened when something trips you up occasionally and you slip. Making mistakes is good for us. The more of them we make, the harder we try and the more we grow in wisdom and understanding. No effort, even the smallest, is ever wasted. 

Even trying all the wrong things first is better than doing nothing. If we learn something from every experience that comes our way, we are not wasting our time. Knowing that with the help and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible, as long as we do not give up the hope that something can be done there is every chance that we shall succeed in the end. There is nothing wrong and everything right with trying many different things that turn out to be wrong. That’s the only way anyone can find out what’s right for them at any given time. The things and relationships that were appropriate earlier in our life, may have outlived their usefulness and later on are no longer of value and required.

Only by sticking our toes into the water and trying things for ourselves can we assess whether it is good for us or not. If something works it’s best to stick with it, even though it may not be the same for anyone else. There is never any need to be unduly upset about any kind of failures and mishaps. When you look back on your life, you will be able to recognise that they have been your most valuable teachers. Aren’t the most painful lessons always the most instructive ones and are they not they the ones we remember best of all? The falling down is not important, but the getting up and trying something different surely is. 

Every one of us eventually reaches the moment when our energies are right for the higher aspects of our nature begin to stir from their dormant state of hibernation in the coldness of earthly life. This development can happen any time and for many it does later in life. It may come about that through particularly traumatic events our spiritual nature awakens. When we are suffering so intensely that nothing and no-one will be able to do anything to alleviate it, it is normal human behaviour to reach out for the helping hands of God and the Angels and pray: ‘Can someone somewhere please help me?’ 

Our own suffering familiarises us with the nature of suffering. Enduring our own and witnessing that of others stirs into being our Christ nature’s characteristics of empathy, compassion and love for anyone who is suffering anywhere. The birth of the Christ child in the Jesus legend represents this awakening, which in due course takes place in every human heart. There comes a time in everyone’s life when our spirit and soul are crying out to be fed. On the outer level of life, in our physical body, we could increasingly be feeling hungry and/or thirsty all the time. 

It may take a long time until we grasp that the food we are yearning for is not of the kind available in earthly life. In truth it is a calling and a signal from our spirit and soul who has no other means of attracting its earthly self’s attention than through general feelings of being hungry and thirsty. Demands of this nature cannot be satisfied by outer stimuli, for example eating and drinking more and more. Look around you and watch how many are trying to do this, quite unsuccessfully because their need is of an inner nature that cannot be comforted by external means. 

In the end the earthly self realises that its craving is for spiritual wisdom and truth, the food and drink of spirit and soul. This recognition is the greatest single turning point in every human soul’s evolutionary pathway through life, because it enables those who are suffering to make a conscious decision to go – of their own free will – in search of soul nourishment. This is the point when we may turn to reading spiritual books, listening to uplifting music, making our living space more beautiful with flowers and plants, lighting candles whenever possible, going for nature walks, leaning with our back against trees, preferably old and wise ones, and so forth. 

We begin to enjoy regular sessions of communicating with our Highest Self through prayers, meditations and/or times of quiet reflection that re-establish our connection with our inner home. When we discover that the earthly lifetime of every human being has a certain purpose to fulfil, that we were all created for some specific task, that it has taken many lifetimes to develop the necessary skills as well as the strength and courage, and that there is one waiting for everyone, we set about finding ours. Read more about this by following the link ‘You Are Special’ at the end of this chapter. 

Many like to find a good counsellor who can assist them with working their way through their issues, until they are ready to walk on their own. But if funds are short, as they often are when we are struggling our way through difficult life situations, help is also at hand. We are never alone. If we but ask, God and the Angels are always ready and willing to show us the way. To my mind, going within is the best way of eating from the spiritual bread and drinking from the eternal fountain of wisdom that in this way can be tapped into at any time and no cost. And when we regularly satisfy our inner hunger and thirst, the physical symptoms of craving gradually subside. 

Every human being eventually becomes aware of their true nature and realises that we are responsible for ourselves, our life and everything that is in it. No matter how old we are when we reach this point, it’s never too late for turning our lives round completely and making a fresh start. The knowledge that we are not merely dealing with this lifetime but that we are also preparing ourselves for coming ones, empowers us to only sow the seeds of that which we wish to harvest in future lifetimes. When we help and protect the Earth as best we can, for example through recycling as much as possible and not indulging in over-consumption of anything, we are preparing for the conditions we are dreaming of and are hoping to find then. It needs to be born in mind that not buying in the first place is by far the best way of recycling. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Not By Bread Alone’ 
[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Investigating The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’ 
[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Two*

*The Nothing People

*_*



*_

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard
Because both are based on action and conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.

Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us,
To help our consciousness to grow and expand,
Protects us against merely vegetating
And becoming one of them.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

​‘It is neither the critic who counts nor the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again, because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to do their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’

 
Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

*The Impossible Dream*
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Three*​
*The Eternal Fountain Of Youth




*
​The story of the prodigal son is now more relevant to each one of us than it ever was before. We, the sons and daughters of God who for far too long have been lost in the illusion that our earthly existence is the only one, are at last on our way home. Ever more of us are discovering  the higher aspects of their nature, our Highest or God Self. To our surprise we discover that God is alive in our own heart and that God is as much part of us as we are part of God. Celebrations and great rejoicings take place on the highest levels of life over every soul who finds its way back home into this awareness. 

Although none of us ever truly loses their connection with the source of our being, the illusion of separateness has been necessary because only through the loss of something can we first recognise it and then learn to appreciate its value in our life. That’s why each one of us in the course of our long evolutionary pathway, first has to turn away from God and lose its conscious awareness of the loving bond that exists between us. The promise that eventually we shall re-establish this connection, independent of how long this process may take, has accompanied and sustained our race throughout all lifetimes. Being re-united with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is every soul’s birthright and seeking it is everyone’s duty. This return into the oneness with the Divine is a healing journey. 

The state of separateness ensures that once we are consciously reconnected with our Highest or God Self, we shall to our very best to never again break away from what for all human souls is the most precious relationship of all. There are signs everywhere that increasing numbers of us are waking up to the existence of the higher and highest levels of life, that the core and essence of our being is spirit and part of God and that our spirit, the same as God’s, is eternal, knows no age and cannot die. This knowledge in itself is the eternal Fountain of Youth. It is the fulfilment of humankind’s age-old dream that there is such a fountain somewhere and that one day we shall find it. Alleluja! That’s what we have done and clearly the fountain was by no means an empty promise. 

Only the physical body, the outer shell of our earthly being, is bound to age, grow old and eventually decay, the same as everything else on the Earth plane. But the indwelling spirit and soul that animates it and moves it about are immortal and eternally young – there is no age for them. Becoming aware of these things, that *is *the eternal fountain we have been seeking for so long in vain, without having a clue that on the Earth plane there is no such thing, that all along the term has been a symbolism that describes another state of our being. 

In the here and now, through the understanding that it does exist in this form, the fountain has turned into a reality. Whenever we imbibe and cherish the spiritual knowledge that we are eternal beings, who will always be alive, we are drinking from the fountain. The more of it sinks into the recesses of our soul’s consciousness, the more our whole being is renewed by the holy waters of God’s Divine truth. We are reborn into the awareness of our true nature and the oneness with God. What more could anyone wish for?

This is a process of rebirth in which every individual spirit and soul, as well as that of our world is involved, which has nothing to do with the religious beliefs and spiritual aspirations anyone may hold to this day, or the lack of them, as the case may be. And as births are inevitably accompanied by labour pains, only a fool would expect a spiritual rebirth of such proportions to come about without major obstacles and painlessly. Knowing how much is at stake for us, individually and collectively, getting on with their personal healing journey is everybody’s most urgent task, because when one of us is healing our whole world heals with us. Each one of us to the best of their abilities is required to make their contribution towards assisting each other and our world through these trying times of transformation.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Four*

*Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil

*_*



*_​ 
​‘Ignorance is the root and stem of all evil,’ said Plato, one of the philosophers of ancient Greece who lived 428/427 or 424/423 – 348/347 BC. I believe that not knowing who we truly are, where we come from and where we are going to is the cause of all evil and suffering of our world. Behind this, the same as with everything, lays a wise higher purpose. From the beginning of human life on the Earth, the evolutionary plan for humankind provided that each one of us should enter into physical life with the firm belief that we are nothing but earthlings and that life is a one-off thing. These false assumptions completely cut us off from our spiritual roots for a long time.

For this purpose initially the atoms and molecules of our physical body are lined up in such close proximity to each other that the vibration of the matter, of which the body consists, is so slow that it acts like a black box in which our spirit and soul are imprisoned. It is a jailhouse that cannot be penetrated by the rays of spiritual wisdom and truth. During the early stages of our earthly development the emotion of fear protects us against and keeps us away from experiences for which we are as yet unready. Later, when we have grown strong and wise enough to be able to cope with more advanced lessons, we first have to overcome the fears that have become part of our soul memories tucked away in our subconscious. From there they rise into our conscious awareness.

This can prove particularly troublesome when it comes to re-establishing our inner connection with the source of our being. The memory of this state, known as Paradise, is every soul’s oldest and deepest memory. But, to keep us from attempting to turn back home into this blessed state, straight away and also later when the going in earthly life gets too rough, our oldest memory has a twin and that is the fear of God. The loss of oneness with God and all life is the deepest pain as well as the greatest yearning of humankind’s individual and collective soul. It is these feelings that at the end of our evolutionary journey guide us home.

All the while, although we for a long time we are unaware of their presence, the Universal laws affect us and our lives the same as everything else in the whole of Creation. This law takes care that any kind of suffering we inflict upon those around us during our stage of ignorance does return to us in full measure. The suffering we then have to endure helps our soul to grow and the learning we gain expands our consciousness. Small chinks in our protective armour are thus created through which rays of spiritual light shine, to help us begin to grow in wisdom and understanding.

With this understanding it is no longer hard to imagine that all the evil, suffering and pain we and our world had to cope with throughout the ages really were caused by us. Ignorance is the cause of fear and that to my mind is as great an evil as ignorance itself. Our individual and collective souls have been through immense amounts of suffering. As a result, the fear of changes, of anything new and of life in general seems to have become an inevitable part of everybody’s character make-up.

Yet, we are only afraid of something for as long as we are unfamiliar with it. The greatest danger of all is that humankind’s fears are by now so deeply ingrained in our soul memories that they are threatening to hold all of us back from the spiritual growth and evolutionary progress that is now possible. If we allow our fears to stop us from trying new venues, all we can hope for is remaining stuck in outdated beliefs and prejudices that are adding to instead of reducing the amount of ignorance in our world and therefore breeding still more fear. That’s a vicious circle, if ever there was one.

But, it’s never too late for learning something new. Spiritual knowledge these days is flowing ever more forcefully into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. This is the instrument the Universe is laying into everybody’s hands for ridding ourselves and our world of every last one of our fears. And that means eradicating more and more evil. It is up to each one of us to do their share of breaking down the false perceptions of life that to this day abound in our world. To enable us to do this we need to change our own deeply ingrained thinking and behaviour patterns, which we brought with us from previous lifetimes.

Everybody’s potential for being healed and through this become a healer in their own right is great. And because on the inner level of life we are all one, when one of us heals everybody else and also our whole world heals with us. To apply for the position of healer the only qualification required is that we are one of the Great Father/Mother’s children of the Earth. To help our Christ nature to become fully awake, all we have to do is be a genuinely good, kind and loving person who uses the gifts and talents that have taken many lifetimes to develop, to the best of their ability and unselfishly for the good of all.

Wise ones willingly follow the instructions of their inner guidance, willingly and humbly and lovingly serving as channels through with the healing forces of the Highest can flow without hindrance. And whenever healing miracles come to pass, these people refuse to take credit for the work the Universe is doing with their help. They never shout: ‘Look at me, the greatest healer of all times!’ Like the Master before them they humbly go down on their knees and affirm: ‘On my own I can do nothing. The Father is doing all the work and I rejoice and let Him.’ That is the only way the Universal Forces can work the much needed healing miracles for us and our world, similar to those depicted in the Jesus legend.

Through sharing the knowledge we are finding with as many as possible who are ready to receive it, all of us can make a valuable contribution to dispersing the clouds of darkness and ignorance that to this day surround us and our world.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

​


----------



## Aquarius

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Five*

*The Trek Of A Thousand Miles

*_*



*_​ 
There are many relationships and issues in everyone’s life that are urgently in need of being resolved and healed. Yet, some of them may turn out to be too difficult for us to handle on our own. Asking God and the Angels for their help is the best way of proceeding in all situations and especially in problematic ones. And it cannot be pointed out too many times that its help will never come unbidden but has to be requested. So please do yourself the favour and ask! Even if going down on your knees is just nor your style, if you simply stretch out both hands, palms upwards, towards the Universe and quietly say: ‘Please, help me!’ Miracles have been known to happen in this manner, too. 

Because the Universe loves us, it is kind and merciful and does not want anyone to suffer unnecessarily. One way or another life at all times provides us with exactly what we need. And whenever we ask for something we need to be careful, because in order to teach us a lesson our wish could be fulfilled in rather uncomfortable ways. Everything in the whole of Creation moves in great circles and because of this our thoughts eventually return to us in some form or another. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and everybody creates their own reality by the power of their thinking because as sparks of the Divine, we are creative beings and co-creators with God. Every thought we think creates something. 

By focusing on negative options we are likely to create unwanted scenarios for ourselves which, with a degree of awareness of how the processes of life work can quite easily be avoided. To avoid attracting anything they do not wish to have in their lives, wise ones watch the thoughts they send into our world and concentrate on the desired outcome. For example, they imagine that the Angel of Death, at the moment of their passing into our other world, reaches out to them and gently and lovingly lead them back into their true home. 

The White Eagle group of spirit guides had the following to say about the power of thought in ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘The power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Humankind thinks that thought is something private. You could not be more wrong. Your thoughts are expressed in your face and the wellbeing of your body. They are even expressed in your clothing, your homes, your businesses, as well as in your walking, writing and your aura. In fact, that which you believe to be hidden your thoughts are shouting from rooftops in our world.

‘Thought can heal and create good health, but it can also inflict pain and disease, disrupt and destroy humankind’s mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work as far as possible with the positive and creative power of thought. When giving advice, we make it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good, although some of you may call us foolishly optimistic.’

Taking charge of our tongues presents us with just as vital an issue. In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle draws our attention to it as follows: _‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master within you._

_‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in their work.’_

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]White Eagle on ‘The Power of Thought’
 
[*=center] ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Six*

*Onwards And Upwards





*
​If you are increasingly getting the feeling that your life is in a complete mess, your Highest Self is signalling that for you the time has come to find healing for yourself and your life. There is only ever one way to go and that is upwards and forwards. Yet, this can only be done through becoming aware that at all times we are responsible for everything that is in our life, and that everything that happens to us without exceptions does so for the specific purpose of teaching us something. Accepting these things already brings a measure of peace because it allows us to step back from our small earthly self and the conditions of our present existence.

Rejoice! You have done the first and most vital first step towards taking charge of yourself and your destiny. The next one is putting your inner and outer house in order and looking for better ways of living and being. With this you have started your very own healing journey of a thousand miles which, like any other expedition, can only be done by walking one small stride after another. But how to go about it? Following the age old principle ‘First healer heal yourself!’, get to work by reaching out for the blessing and healing hands of God and the Angels and ask them to show you the way.

The next vital phase of your healing journey is making an effort to look at the trouble spots in your life with special regard to all relationships. Looking at them from the viewpoint of our Highest Self straight away lifts us to some extent above the difficulties we are encountering with people in earthly life. The only sure way of finding workable solutions for any kind of problem we have to face is by asking our Highest or God Self, the living God within, for its guidance and protection. And because the world around us acts like a mirror of what’s happening inside us, whenever we ask for help from the higher and highest levels of life, it’s advisable to pay careful attention to what is happening inside and around us.

In this process, with the passing of time, our role as interested observer and willing pupil in the great school of life gradually changes into that of a teacher, who can show others how to find healing for themselves and their lives. That’s why making notes, maybe keeping a journal, is of great importance on our own road of recovery. The recognition that there is a wise higher purpose behind every experience has not only increased our understanding of life and expanded our spiritual horizons, but also played a vital part in changing our position in life from that of a passive victim and bystander into that of an active and creative participant.

Each time we, as a beloved child of the Universe, humbly request its assistance, is proof of our willingness to be shown the way and taught by the great teachers of the university of life, the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light. On the inner level of life there is no separation between anything. All is one and everything influences everything else. This means that when we are healing, all life is healing with us and that’s why every individual healing journey is of the greatest importance not only to our world but all those on the other levels of life. It’s the kind of travelling every human being eventually has to undertake, so why not get on with it now?

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Good Relationships Don’t Grow On Trees





*
​Saturn, the planet of Karma, is exalted in Libra, the sign of relationships and partnerships of all kinds. Relationships are essential for the development of every one of us because without them no human progress would be possible. Yet, acquiring the skill of nurturing our relationships to help them grow into good and kind, loving and stable ones, takes a great deal of patience and determination. And that kind of relationship never did grow on trees. They neither appear in anyone’s life out of thin air nor do they happen perchance, but have to be created, by us. It’s a skill that has to be acquired just like any other and becoming really good at anything may take many lifetimes. Naturally, this also applies to relationships.

All of them were created by us and we have brought them with us into this lifetime, so that through them the parties involved can learn and grow. This applies even our most difficult relationships – maybe especially those. It was our own selfishness and of the other one that made them the way they are. Making them into harmoniously functioning ones is going to require a great deal of determination and downright hard work. Resolving the issues that were once created between any two souls is of particular importance during our present lifetime. That is why the Universe is offering us this chance for making peace at last and developing this connection into a mutually satisfying one. Rest assured it is worth every small effort we make, because the more harmonious relationships we create during our present lifetime, the more of them shall we be able to bring with us and enjoy in all subsequent ones. 

It’s never too late to get started! To my mind, most helpful of all is the recognition that all difficulties and obstacles we encounter on our pathway through life – not merely the ones in relationships – are in truth challenges, to be worked with and learnt from. This process speeds up considerably once we have grown wise enough to accept Saturn as our teacher. If we willingly accept and submit ourselves to old Father Time’s stern and undeviating demands, we can build stability into our character make-up as well as our relationships. 

Before this lifetime is over for us, we are then likely to find that life itself has equipped us with a fine sense of responsibility and self-discipline, as well as the ability of telling right behaviour from wrong, in ourselves and those around us. That is the only way Saturn’s role in our lives can change from that of a teacher into the one of a rewarder.  

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Teaching An Old Dog New Tricks

*_*



*_​ 
It has been said that you cannot teach an old dog new tricks. As we are in this life to learn from our daily experiences, that would simply not do justice to the purpose of our being here. Having reached the age of seventy-nine at the time of updating this, a day without having learnt something, somehow, somewhere is a wasted one for me. That’s why I can tell you that the above saying is simply not true. 

But, how do clever old dogs go about learning new tricks? Because they have been on the Earth plane for a long time, they have – or should have – gathered much wisdom from their experiences. They are also likely to have found out that no-one can teach us anything, that in truth everything is already inside us. Therefore, we just need someone to awaken the things that are slumbering within the recesses of our own spirit and soul, who is willing to assist us with bringing them to the fore of our consciousness. 

And how does one teach elderly canines to build happier and better balanced relationships? In my view, it’s never too late for it. Learning to appreciate and respect ourselves as much as we do others is our first requirement. It then gradually becomes easier to recognise our own true needs and to let our heart have its say. The more it opens with the love for all life, the more we get in touch with ourselves and learn to respect our own requirements, too. What has helped my heart to open and my soul to heal more than anything, has been the finding of a place where it is a pleasure to be, with people who enjoy and seek my company, as much as I do theirs. People who accept and appreciate me for who and what I am, and who freely respond to what I have to give, without needing to be prompted. 

There is no need to ask for the Earth or the Stars, but human beings need warmth and affection in their relationships. If we and they are to thrive, each party must learn to give and take both in equal measure. It is normal for human beings to reach out to others; to share and take part in each other’s life; to support each other and to be there for each other; to enjoy each other’s company and to take an interest in each other, rather than each living on a small island of their own. We are in this life to learn these things through our human relationships and once our heart opens to love, life itself teaches us these skills.

One thing is sure and that is that true love is a strange and wonderful thing that moves in mysterious ways. Why do we have so little faith in the Highest to bring us whatever we most urgently need, including someone to love in this manner? Haven’t all our true requirements always been met? The Angels in charge of us and our world are well aware of the fact that each one of us in due course needs a partner who shares our spiritual interests and not only the material ones. That’s why someone of that calibre eventually does appear in our life, when the time is right – one way or another – and maybe when we least expect it.

Who are we to stand in the way when this special person enters our life and hesitate, hopefully not for too long? We are here to learn to love wisely. Well, is it wise to cling onto something – anything that is past its sell-by date? Spiritual awareness, by the way, does not make such decisions any easier. Knowing that we are responsible and have to live with the karmic consequences of every thought, word and action, we make an extra effort at doing the right things, on all levels, trying to do justice to all involved. But with our limited view, how can we ever know what is best for ourselves and another? All we can do is follow our inner guidance and then take the plunge. 

If our intentions are good and we act with love in our heart and do our best, then God and the Angels can and will do the rest. The Universal laws ensure that when we send our best into our world – and all worlds, for that matter – only the best comes back to us. And it is true that bread cast onto the waters of life does come back, and any love we have ever given will always return to us, though not necessarily through the people we gave it to. This hardly ever happens, but it will come back, as often as not in the form of help when we really need it. Suddenly it is there and to our amazement hands are reaching out to us, from unexpected people and places. 

Observing this kind of thing in our own lives goes a long way towards restoring our faith and trust in the inherent goodness of life, which we may have lost along the way whilst struggling to find our way through some particularly traumatic events. To my mind, that is the very reason why such situations arise. It is good to learn through them first hand that it is safe to trust that our true needs will always be met. And that is how the Universe teaches us the most important lessons of all: learning to trust.

With regard to people who need to go their separate ways after a long standing relationship that proves exceedingly hard to end, the White Eagle group of spirit guides said something that appeared on the Message Board of the White Eagle Lodge in March 2006: ‘You will ask if divorce or separation can be wrong. We, your guides in the world of light, say: not at all. In everyday life you go through certain phases, physical and spiritual, that are meant to teach you specific lessons. When one phase is over and its usefulness is finished, it falls away. It is the same with marriage. When the required period of wedded life between two people has passed and you have learned what was necessary, the purpose of that marriage is likely to have been fulfilled, not only for yourself but also for your partner. Therefore, we do not hold that divorce is sinful or that it hinders both partners spiritual advancement in any way.’ 

As always, the test lies in the way we tackle and resolve the issues that arise. The way we handle them shows the wise ones, who are in charge of us in the spiritual background of earthly life, much better than anything else how much we really have progressed on the evolutionary spiral of life – or whether we merely think so.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*The Value Of Making Mistakes

*_*




*_​ 
_‘I sometimes react to making a mistake as if I had betrayed myself. My fear of making a mistake seems to be based on the hidden assumption that I am potentially perfect and that if I can just be very careful I will not fall from heaven. But a 'mistake' is a declaration of the way I am, a jolt to the way I intend, a reminder I am not dealing with the facts. When I have listened to my mistakes I have grown.’_ Hugh Prather

The very nature of our earthly education is that we do not always know in advance what is expected from us and therefore what the right thing to do is. Yet, this principle applies at all times, but most of all whenever we are ready to venture forth into new experiences. Whilst in physicality all of us are spiritually the equivalent of young children at school and therefore are bound to make mistakes. There is nothing wrong with that! Indeed, they are good for us and we are meant to make them, so there really is no need to become unduly upset over any kind of error of the past or present. For one thing, they teach our earthly self humility and that is a quality that is greatly needed by all of us. And for another, as long as we glean something valuable from any experience, we are progressing and growing, and our spirit and soul have every reason to rejoice.

By trying one or two – maybe three or four – of the wrong things, the discomfort and/or pain they cause us in the end guides us towards that which really is meant to be for us, and is therefore good and right. That does not mean the other options we tried were wrong! As they helped us in our search, they too were right at that time for us and our development. Having established that something has no value for us, we owe it to ourselves to search for what has. Clearly, we needed every one of our ‘mistakes’ of the past. Each one of them has helped us to grow into the one we are now. Everything we have learned up to any given moment is stored in our soul memories and we are benefiting from it. Consciously and unconsciously we are constantly drawing from this store and adding to it, all the while making our life more agreeable and easier to cope with. 

Making no mistakes means refusing to become fully alive. Following our inner guidance is particularly valuable in this connection. Only when we have learnt to listen to it can the small still voice of our conscience show us, through the reactions that rise into our consciousness from the world of our feelings, what is right or wrong in any situation. The main trouble in the past has been that we all too easily ignored this voice and swept it aside, unaware of the fact that each one of us is equipped with this kind of inner guidance and its immense value. Ignoring this wise one within, that most certainly has been a mistake, but where would we be without any of them? We would hardly ever have learned anything. 

The more highly evolved we become, the more times we have travelled round the zodiac. These journeys have taken us many times through every single one of its signs and learning the lessons each one provides for us. This means that time and again we have experienced lifetimes in Gemini and Virgo, both ruled by Mercury, the winged messenger of the Gods of antiquity. The same as all other aspects of our nature, the critical faculties were given to us for the wise higher purpose of helping us to develop the ability to discern and discriminate. In Gemini and Virgo our critical faculties are developed and every lifetime spent in one of them hones and sharpens this ability some more.

As a result, we easily spot the flaws in everything and especially in the people around us. Something inside us instinctively seems to draw us to them. Wise ones are aware of this and also of the importance of every one of our thoughts and spoken words and the effects they are having. For sake of the smooth running of their human relationships, they control their critical faculties and in keeping with their advanced evolutionary state, they only impart criticism when it is helpful to someone. In that case they do so in constructive ways and with kindness and understanding, compassion and love in their hearts. 

And because erring is human and forgiving Divine, whenever they are disappointed that they themselves have failed in some way, they forgive themselves the same as they would anyone else for making a mistake. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
[*=center]‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Matter Of Perception

*_*



*_​ 
A blind boy with a hat by his feet was sitting on the steps of a building.  A sign by his side said: ‘I am blind, please help.’  A man who was walking past noticed how little there was in the hat. He took some coins from his pocket and dropped them into the hat. Pausing for a moment, he took the sign, turned it round, wrote something on it and then placed it so that anyone who passed by could clearly see what was written. 

To the boy’s amazement, it didn’t take long until his hat began to fill because a lot more people were now putting something into it. The same afternoon the man who had changed the words came to see how things were going. The boy recognised the man’s footsteps and asked: ‘Are you the one who changed my sign this morning?’ 

‘Yes,’ replied the man.

‘What did you write?’ asked the boy.

‘I wrote nothing but the truth,’ came the reply. ‘All I did was to express your words in a different manner, so that your sign now reads: ‘Today is a beautiful day, but I cannot see it.’’

Both signs told people that the boy was blind. The first version simply stated this fact. But because the second one reminded those walking past how fortunate they were to be able to see, this one was more effective. 

All of us could do with being more aware of and thankful for the gifts the Universe bestows upon us day by day. Giving thanks and praise for them helps us to become more creative and innovative in our thinking, because we then perceive our world and everyhing in it in a more positive way than before. And even if life at times gives us a hundred reasons for crying, it’s worth our while to make an effort to remember that at the same time we also have a thousand reasons for giving thanks and showing our gratitude by smiling.  

So, let’s face the past without regrets and handle the present with confidence. Trusting the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life to send us at all times what we truly need – even though that may not necessarily be what we want – with each passing day our ability to face the future without fear grows.  And the more our faith increases, the more our fears decrease and dissolve. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*We Have All The Time In The World

*_*



*_​
 Once we’ve returned to the world of light,
Our true home,
We shall have all the time in the world,
For the mysteries of life to unfold and reveal to us
The precious things true love holds in store.
We’ll have all the time we need to explore
The true meaning of love.
And if that’s all we have,
We shall require nothing more,
As every step of the way love accompanies us.

With the cares of earthly life far behind us,
We shall have all the time in the world,
Just for love,
Nothing more, nothing less.
There will only be love and
Every step of the way love will accompany us
And we shall have all the time in the world,
Just for love,
Nothing more, nothing less,
Only love.

Hal David & John Barry
Adapted by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:


‘We Have All The Time In The World’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I used to think that the worst thing in life was to end up alone. It's not. The worst thing in life is to end up with people who make you feel alone. Robin Williams


----------



## Aquarius

*Parents And Children




*
​ 
To paraphrase what Kahlil Gibran’s wrote in his poem ‘About Children’:  ‘Your children are not your children. They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself. Your children come through you, but they are neither of nor from you. And although for a time, they are with you, they do not belong to you. You may give them your love, but not your thoughts, for they have their own pathway to walk and thoughts to think.’ I share this view and accept that our children are but a gift on time, and that they – the same as we ourselves – are the response of life’s yearning for growth and evolution, through real life experiences. Spiritually, our children are our sisters and brothers, and so are our parents. They too are our siblings in the great family of humankind, no more and no less, and therefore not truly our parents.

The same applies to partners and other family members who, if we were lucky or rather had karmically deserved it, once provided us with a sense of belonging and security. In spite of the fact that their spirit never really does go from us, their physical death reveals that the security we thought we had with them was part of the illusion of Earth life. Sooner or later we come to the conclusion that true security can only be found through our inner connection with higher and higher levels of life and ultimately with God, never in people and/or earthly possessions, in which we may have tried to ground ourselves. The best we as earthly parents can ever hope to achieve for the children who come through us is to create a temporary illusion of security.

Everything that is in our lives is there to teach us something and death is no exception. Most of all it shows that nothing  and no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. No matter how powerful and splendid someone may think they are, the Angel of Death – who is part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love – calls them away at its bidding. Nobody leaves this plane as our inflated ego may try to make us believe, but without any kind of earthly possessions just the same as everybody else. The whole procedure of death is a demonstration that true and lasting power never belongs to any one of us earthlings. It belongs to God alone and the hierarchy of wise ones, who have been appointed to be in charge of us and who act on the commands of those superior to them on the highest levels of life.

The Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of them has anything in common with the images of the grim reaper we know from days gone by. The countenance of these Angels is kind and loving and they radiate nothing but love. When we are ready to leave our physical body behind, one of them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking the hand of our astral body, it wraps its wings of golden light around us and takes us to the world of light.

Sending absent or distant healing to someone who is preparing to go from this life is most beneficial. The Angels fill the person’s whole being with golden healing light and create an aura of the same around them. Any prayers that are sent from nearby and faraway places, including those from other parts of our world, add to these loving vibrations. They are a considerable help with easing the patient’s passage when for them the right moment for letting go of their earthly existence has come.

Our Guardian Angel never leaves us and shows us the way and assists us with getting re-acquainted with our old home. Having left the Earth plane, the only things that are still with us then are the soul qualities of our Christ nature we have been able to bring forth thus far. They are our only property and are of the greatest value and significance, as their development is the only way spiritual progress can be made on the evolutionary spiral of life. Anything else just holds us back.

Every new lifetime in physicality is a gift that is granted so that we should learn to rise above the downwards drag of our earthly nature’s desires, for example greed and power-seeking for personal benefit and glory. In due course every human soul is required to follow the upwards pull of their spirit and soul instead. While we are here, the physical part of us belongs to Mother Earth and everybody’s own spiritualisation assists this development for our planet. This is one of the main reasons for our presence on the Earth. And everything that happens to us is our true parents’ way of providing us with the security we always dreamed of and could never find in earthly life, simply because it doesn’t exist there.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Prophet – About Children’ 
[*=center]‘The Truth About Parents’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’ 
[*=center]‘Absent Or Distant Healing’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Seasons Of Our Life

*


​ 
The world around us is a mirror that reflects what is happening on the inner plane of life. And just like our planet, in its seemingly endless succession of cycles of rebirth and death, moves through the season of spring, summer, autumn and winter, our lives are subject to the same process. Old age is the human winter and it’s good to know that every winter on all levels of life is followed by a new spring that brings to our world and also to us the Universe’s gifts of resurrection, rebirth and a renewal of life’s forces. Knowing that when we leave our physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true home, we are resurrected and reborn there into an existence of a different kind with new experiences and learning. Could anything be better?

That’s why I cannot say that the thought of being old disturbs me unduly. Yet, now the winter of my life is here, I sometimes wonder what’s happened and how did I get here so fast? Where have all those years gone? I remember seeing older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of me. The present season of my life was so far off in those days that I could not imagine what it would be like when I was as old as they were then. Nothing prepared me for the aches and pains that creep up on us with increasing age. There is no way of telling how long this particular season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes for each one of us, our lives are by no means over. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. New adventures are surely waiting for all of us in the world of spirit. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you!

If you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever you would still like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike quality and the whole thing passes by amazingly fast. Do what you can today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as many seasons of life as others. That too is okay with me. Live for today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them over the years and those you will be leaving behind.

Life is a gift from the Universe to everybody on the Earth plane. The way we conduct ours can be made into a present for those who follow in our footsteps and our world. We are here to make our stay and theirs as pleasant as we can whilst living modestly and in a manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, rather contributing to the general robbing and plundering of her precious resources. Wise ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be required to return to earthly life, they will come as their own descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the case.

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us, by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of humankind’s greed.

Today is the oldest I have ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings as much as possible. Be content with whatever experiences come your way, but don’t forget to have some fun, too. The awareness that everything that happens to us in the final analysis serves a wise and higher purpose can turn even the darkest day into a good one.

Live healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present existence truly belongs to us. Only what we are has power and value and not the things we acquire and think of as our possessions. A happy and loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this life that is worth having and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches of our spirit and soul are ours to keep. They are the only things we are allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material goods, but that which we scatter and share with others that reveals the quality of our character and life.

Although our physical bodies are masterpieces of precision engineering, of far greater importance however is the dweller inside them, our spirit and soul. Our physical body is part of Mother Earth and belongs to her. It is our means of transport for one single lifetime only. We are responsible for it, its maintenance and wellbeing. At the beginning of each new lifetime a new body is entrusted into our care and it should eventually be returned to the Earth in as good a condition as possible.

The same as all other earthly things these bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need of being repaired and when they have reached the end of their usefulness, they decay and its atoms stay with the Earth. In contrast to this the indwelling spirit and soul is immortal and eternal. It moves on and will never perish. The level of consciousness that has been reached by the inner self at the time of leaving its outer shell behind has been imparted to each one of its cells and atoms.

They have always remained part of Mother Earth, who absorbs them so that in due course they can be recycled time and again. And because on the inner level all life is one, when we are evolving the rest of humankind is moving  forwards with us, so does our whole world as well as the rest of God’s Creation. This is how each one of us is helping all life to move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Having patiently and lovingly put up with our ignorant and unruly human behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that our beautiful planet is at last treated with the consideration and love it deserves?
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’ 
[*=center]‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy




----------



## Aquarius

*Searching For Love And God




*
​ 
The law of life is love and as sparks of the Divine we are God’s children. Thus we have come from love, our true nature is love and the goal of our earthly existence is to return into this awareness and conduct our lives in keeping with this knowledge. Giving and receiving love is one of every soul’s most basic and urgent needs. And when the bud of the Christ nature of our innermost being at last starts to open up, we become aware of God’s all-enfolding and penetrating love and light, in which – unbeknown to us for a long time – all life is constantly immersed.

Learning to love God’s way, with simple human kindness and friendliness, thoughtfulness and consideration, patience and tolerance for those around us, is the main purpose of our existence. The more we practise this kind of loving in every one of our daily encounters, the closer our contact with the Great Father/Mother Creator’s Universal love, light and beauty gets. This is how ultimately every human is going to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. In this process the light of our own inner Divinity grows increasingly powerful and far reaching. Having learnt to accept and love every manifestation of life as being part of God’s great plan of life, we view the events of our world with ever greater tenderness, kindness and tolerance towards all its participants. 

Feelings of this nature rise from a deep inner well of understanding the preciousness and uniqueness of all God’s creatures. If, as a result of them, our heart fills with love but we feel short of someone special to give it to, if we but open our eyes we soon realise that our world is filled with needy people who are searching for love and seem to be unable to find it. Just about every human soul belongs to this category and even the most advanced ones are like small frightened children before God, too afraid to ask for help. Let’s take heart and not be stingy with our love and give it freely to everything that shares our life with us. Any kind of love that is given is never wasted, especially not on those who do not yet know how to respond to our gift in the right manner. 

Even if at times nothing can be done but giving someone in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on or a hug. Whenever a recipient is lifted and helped above their present situation, even if only in the smallest way, the Universal laws see to it that our kindness eventually returns to us in some form or another. Whatever we send out into the world finds its way back to us, hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. This includes finding assistance whenever it’s required, although it may not be by the people we once helped. In fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and only seemingly out of the blue. Miracles do happen and all love given returns to its sender, often from quite unexpected places and persons, when we least anticipate it. 

Our environment and the people in it act like a mirror that is constantly reflecting our own hidden inner characteristics back to us. We are dynamic beings and can only attract into our lives the qualities in others which we ourselves have already developed. Therefore, if we want more love in our life, we first have to become more loving ourselves. How to go about it? Anything is possible for those reach out for the helping hands of the Angels, the Shining Ones, Higher and Highest Beings – call them what you like, the meaning is always the same. They are always waiting for our call and ready to show the way, if we but ask. 

They wish to teach us how to rise above all earthly conditions by peering beyond the ends of our noses and the clouds of the darkness of ignorance that surround us, so that we may learn to walk with our heads above the clouds and not in them. Our feet need to be firmly planted on the Earth to do our share of making our world a better and more peaceful place for all. Each one of us has the power to bring their own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth. No matter how insignificant our contribution may appear to us now, it does make a difference to the whole and helps our world to move a bit forwards on its own evolutionary spiral. 

With the help and will of God and the Angels any adversary truly can be overcome, especially the worst one: our small earthly self’s fears and anxieties. We are here for a purpose and no kind of suffering is ever for nothing. Every bit of it fulfils the purpose of teaching us something; fathoming out what that could be is our task. Yet, whenever we have reached the end of our tether, there is nothing wrong and everything right with falling on our knees, baring our hearts and souls and appealing to the mercy and tenderness of the Great Mother’s infinite wisdom and love to rescue us. 

Approaching the Divine aspects of life is best done with the frame of mind and the openness of heart of a small child. After all, that’s what we are before the Great Father/Mother of all life. Besides, it takes a child’s simplicity to grasp the higher esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the words that were once given to our world through various teaching methods. The wise ones in the world of light, our true home, who bring us these messages, have always communicated with us not with the surface words of the myths and legends they gave us from time to time, but through the metaphors and symbolisms that have always been hiding behind them. When their meanings have been unravelled, the Divine spirit can speak unhindered to the hearts and souls of those who are ready to understand. 

God manifests Him/Herself everywhere and everything that exists in this world and all others has been created from love. To come to this conclusion is the end of the search for God and love which all of us have come into this life to pursue. All human beings eventually reach the evolutionary point when they can sense and recognise the light of the spirit in all their companions. Each time they are looking into a mirror, they then realise that they are actually looking at God. This reveals that they have reached the ultimate goal every human being is incessantly working towards in earthly life.

When we become aware that God, the creative forces of the Highest, is in everything and that all life is involved in a process of evolution, we realise that humankind has always been evolving away from the dark and evil side. The aspect of God we are striving to develop, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, is that which is good, right and beautiful. By bringing forth from within our own being the best and the highest of our nature, we are helping these aspects of Mother Earth and all other life and lifeforms move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. 

Because the Divine is not a static force but an ever evolving, expanding and increasing one, each one of us is equipped with the power to assist God with His/Her development. The Christ Spirit is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. It is all light and love and so is Its spark, which each one of us contains. This part of the Divine Trinity gradually absorbs everything that is ugly and sick, crude and evil into itself and transmutes it into something beautiful, sophisticated and good. Crooked corners it makes straight and that which is sick, it heals. Such is the process of evolution.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘All Life Is Evolution’ 
[*=center]‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
 
[*=center]‘Witnessing Evolution’ 
[*=center]‘Charles Darwin – Father Of The Evolutionary Theory’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Living God Within*

*Listening To The Inner Teacher

*_*



*_​ 
To this day many are unwittingly creating fresh relationship problems   for themselves by looking towards the teachings of the Bible to find the   answers to the questions and solutions for the problems that are   inevitable in human connections. The Bible is a great work that   undoubtedly contains many nuggets of golden spiritual wisdom and truth,   but the refuse to become visible for a long as every word of is taken   literally. The likelihood is that this creates more obstacles instead of   overcoming them. 

I believe that none of the religions that still exist in our world were   intended to remain unchanged forever. To my mind, the teachings   contained in the sacred texts of books like the Torah, the Bible or the   Koran, to name but three, were never meant to be treated as if they had   been set in concrete or carved into stone for all eternity. Through   various teaching methods they were given to humankind over the ages,   each one with the intention that at some future date it would be   replaced by more advanced teachings. 

Humankind’s understanding of spiritual wisdom and knowledge is a living   organism that is constantly growing and evolving, the same as  everything  else in the whole of Creation, including us and our world.  New  religions have always appeared at certain predestined times to  serve  humankind when sufficient numbers of us were ready to receive  more of  the Divine truth. As soon as one of them has lost its  usefulness, it is  removed and replaced by something else. A good belief  system is capable  of taking on the role of a staff human souls can  lean on for a while,  during some of their journeys through their  earthly existence. 

Religions that are worthy of carrying that name aim to act as ladders   that invite and encourage human souls to go in search of their own   understanding of Divine wisdom and truth, so that it may lead them into   the rediscovery of their true origin in God and so reconnect them with   the Divine aspects of their own nature. Every one of us in the end is   guided by their Highest or God Self, the living God within, to the   realisation that no-one in the outside world can really teach us   anything. This is because in the depths of our own being we have always   remained one with God. By learning to tap into the source of our being,   we can gain access to all the knowledge that exists in the soul  memories  of the whole of Creation. 

The Angels are offering us plenty of opportunities for discovering that   this is the only place in the whole wide world where each one of our   questions will without fail be answered truthfully. Whenever we need   advice for working our way through an obstacle we are encountering,   there is no substitute in the whole wide world for listening within to   the small still voice of our conscience, because it is our Highest or   God Self communicating with us. That’s the only place where the answers   to all our questions truly are known. I can see no point in turning for   advice to spiritual teachings that were written a long time ago for   other times and civilisations that have disappeared, but whose words   remained unchanged, frozen in space and time. I believe it’s better by   far to make contact with and ask the living God within.

From the evolutionary point we have reached by now it is not hard to see   that hiding behind barriers of outdated spiritual teachings has never   been a substitute for consciously making wise decisions and choices.   Accepting the responsibility for ourselves and every one of our   thoughts, words and actions is much easier when we follow our inner   guidance. Learning to do this is the main reason why we have been   granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth. Blindly following   anyone’s teachings is no longer right for the Aquarian Age. It is   providing all of us with the freedom to make our own decisions about   what we can and want to believe. 

We are responsible for what we allow to enter our consciousness. The   only reason for accepting anything to do so is when the small still   voice of consciences within prompts us, through the world of our   feelings: ‘This is true!’ or ‘This makes sense!’ This part has always   been with us, but for far too long it has been suppressed and ignored by   – I dare say – all of us. When something feels right or wrong, then   that’s what it is. We ignore such inner guidance to our detriment,   because in truth we ourselves are the bottom line for everything that is   in our lives. We are the only ones who can decide what is still of   value to us today and what is waiting to be discarded. To find out   whether any spiritual teachings are valid for us, all we have to do is   feel inside our own heart and listen to the responses that come from   within the very core of our own being, the small still voice of   conscience. It has been part of us since the moment of our creation, to   guide and protect us and keep us safe.

Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
That which is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and to follow its guidance,
As the answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong 
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC.​ 
When our small earthly self gets the message and seriously gets to work   on developing the characteristics of our Christ nature, so they can   gradually take over our whole being, we evolve into a Christed one in   our own right. That’s how the Christ Spirit within each one of us will   eventually act as the saviour and redeemer of us and our world. When we   begin to send out nothing but that which is good, right and beautiful,   only more of the same can return to us. This is how we ourselves, our   world and ultimately the whole of Creation and its Creator are moving   ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

The Christ Spirit is the living God within and that is the long-awaited   world teacher, who has been speaking to us through every one of the   myths and legends that ever existed in our world. The Angels as the   executors of God’s great plan of life brought them to us. In their   infinite wisdom they decided that this would be the most suitable method   of familiarising us and our world with the concept of the higher   spiritual aspects of life, which for educational purposes had to remain   hidden from our view for such a long time.

Recommended Reading:
​

‘The Coming World Teacher’
‘The Religion Of The New Age’
‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Learning To Live Intuitively





*
​Extraordinary things start to happen when one begins to live one’s life intuitively, as all of us are meant to do eventually. I have been practising it for a very long time. Through constantly attuning ourselves to our Highest or God Self, the wise inner teacher and comforter, one becomes ever more familiar with and gradually learns to trust is guidance. This is the way every part of my writings has come into being. The reason why they contain the same or similar spiritual wisdom, as that which can be found in publications like White Eagle, is that intuitive writing taps into the sacred Source of all knowledge and wisdom, where all truth is known. Each one of us will eventually be required to act as one of its channels.

My writings are constantly changing, growing and evolving because spiritual ideas have for many years been flowing through me almost non-stop. They always come to me and I never had to go in search of them. The most difficult part of this process is learning to switch off the flow of consciousness when I have reached saturation point for one writing session. The initial inspiration can come from just about anything, but only when an idea is really worth sharing with others and keeps on coming to my mind, do I start to make notes. Next time I switch my computer on, my inner guidance shows me where the new material should appear. 

Should you have read any of the volumes of my ‘Random Jottings of a Stargazer’ some time ago, it will be worth your while to have another go. You will be amazed how much has been updated and changed. Because our understanding of spiritual wisdom is constantly growing and expanding, I prefer publishing my work on a website rather than in book form. My own writings are proof enough for me that any of the ideas that previously came down to us in earthly life from the highest levels of life were meant to be set in concrete or chiselled into stone. In the course of millennia humankind’s grasp of the spiritual aspects of life is bound to have grown and expanded a great deal. Existing ideas either adapt to this with the passing of time or they simply die when they have ceased to be relevant for our race’s evolutionary level at any given time.

The sum total of all ideas that exist in the whole of Creation represents the river of consciousness that is life on every one of its levels. Our individual human consciousnesses are integral parts of it. To ensure the river’s smooth flow, individually and collectively, from time to time ideas have to be removed that are no longer valid in the light of fresh insights that are waiting to be woven – I can’t call it anything else – into the rich tapestry of the existing knowledge. 

This process I call ‘the polishing of gems’. As you may have noticed throughout my work, I enjoy doing this as much with somebody else’s work as I do with mine. In my view, when the inspiration and insights of two souls fuse into one, the two together potentially can form some of the finest instruments of creativity. It’s a bit like Tchaikovsky 1840-1893 and Beethoven 1770-1827 writing their ‘Mozartiana Suites’ to honour and celebrate the beauty of the work of their fellow composer, who was still relatively unknown when they were around. Mozart lived 1756-1791.

Intuitive writing is a wondrous thing. A friend once asked: ‘How do you do it?’ The simple answer is: ‘I don’t. It’s more like it is doing me!’ None of my work has ever been something premeditated. I never sit down and think: ‘I am now going to write so and so, or what shall I write about today?’ Rather, a theme calls for my attention with an inflow of fresh insights and I start making notes. Every one of the volumes of my work were triggered off by one small article, maybe a chance remark made by someone. Lots of material that could have been used for publication had already accumulated when I went public with it on my first website. 

From its earliest beginnings twelve years ago my website has been called ‘Rays of Wisdom, the Lighthouse of Consciousness’, spiritual and not religious my writings have always embraced and invited all belief systems of our world. They aim to do their share of bringing peace to our world through a better understanding of the concepts of the spiritual background of our world, which the Angels expressed through gift of the myths and legends that appeared over the ages in our world. This is my contribution to bringing new hope to humankind through restoring its faith and trust in the basic goodness of the life God and the beings from the Highest levels of life have prepared for us.

There was a time in my life when I started to gain insights into spiritual concepts that had never previously interested me. But I soon felt that the answers that came flowing through me in such abundance were so good that they should be written down. As ever more material accumulated, the need arose to store my insights into a collection of files and each one of them soon grew into a considerable size. In the beginning I found it scary that some of my ideas appeared to be far too advanced and controversial to be presented to anyone. 

But then, it happened many times that a few days later a new Stella Polaris, the magazine of the White Eagle Lodge, would arrive and lo and behold! The same wisdom was there in black and white for all to see in one of White Eagle’s teachings. Their kind and loving, yet simple and down to Earth approach to spirituality have always been their main appeal for me. They have a way of speaking directly to the human soul. Upon first encountering them a great many years ago, I found them reassuringly in harmony and like an echo to the intuitive insights and the new beliefs I was finding with the help of my inner teacher.

At first this was quite uncanny and, to put it mildly, rather weird, if anything this frightened me even more. How could this be? Who would I be to know such things? Yet, I did and still do, just as described here. First an idea comes into my mind that leads me to a certain topic, then ever more fresh insights are flowing in that help me to understand it better. This understanding is what I subsequently share with you in my writings.

Gradually, I got used to the echoing effect and even started to enjoy it, as by then I could recognise them for what they truly were. It was the Universe’s way of telling me: ‘Trust me; it’s okay. Don’t hide your light under a bushel. Go ahead and give of your learning so others may benefit from it, too.’ Clearly, each one of such a happening was a pat on the back and a message of reassurance from the Angels and guides that all was well with my writings. They are the ones who have always encouraged me to persevere in spite of the obstacles I am encountering, the same as everybody else, on my personal long and painful healing journey of a thousand miles. 

It frequently feels that every step forward on this journey is followed by three in the opposite direction, but I imagine that it’s probably more like two of them forwards and one back. It comforts me to know that nothing truly worth having was ever achieved in earthly life without an almighty struggle by someone. So, I pick up my cross and soldier on as best I know how to. I rest safely in the knowledge that the reasons for it will be visible much more clearly when, in due course, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of me, I shall review this lifetime from the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.

Should you sometimes stumble – the way I often do – as you work your way through your ‘stuff’, let’s get hold of each other’s hand – metaphorically speaking – and walk together for a while. God and the Angels are walking with us and keeping us safe, no matter what may ever befall us, of that I am sure. Would you agree that the high and holy destiny that awaits each one of us and our whole world makes every faltering step we take along the way of returning into the oneness with God very much worthwhile?

There will come the time when all of us will be taught the way it’s been happening to me for around thirty years by now. When my inner guidance calls, I follow gladly, thankfully and without hesitation to wherever it may wish to lead me.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Coming World Teacher*
​ 
_*




*_​Should you ever have wondered whether my work is based on White Eagle teachings, a note of explanation may not come amiss here that this has never been the case. All parts of my jottings are new and original and came into being intuitively. For many years, I have been a subscriber of Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge, which I have enjoyed ever since my attention was first drawn to it. Initially I knew very little about the White Eagle teachings and what the White Eagle Lodge was about. But as time went by, I found ever more teachings in the magazine that echoed the themes I had either already written about or ‘happened’ to be working on. I do not believe in coincidences. 

To find out more, in one of the Lodge’s sales I eventually bought a whole collection of White Eagle books and worked my way through them in the order they are listed in the section ‘Books/Further Studying’. As I went along, I was constantly coming across topics I had already covered in my jottings. To keep track of them somehow I scrawled little notes into the margins of the books where White Eagle’s words confirmed my insights. Yet, I was so occupied with my own writings that I never found the time to return to and make use of my scribblings. After a while I donated the books to a local charity shop, so somebody else could have the use of them.  

Although I never found much time for them, reading White Eagle teachings has always been an enjoyable and uplifting experience. To me, they are nothing short of partaking in a fine old wine that invites you to imbibe it slowly and deeply, so that its essence can sink into the deepest layers of your being. No wonder the White Eagle teachings are enjoyed by so many. To know them is to love them, it can’t be any other way. It makes no difference to me that I feel intuitively that the name does not stand for one person but a whole group of guides. Therefore, to my mind White Eagle by rights should not be addressed as ‘he and him’ but ‘they and them’. 

The above paragraphs of this chapter were written eight years ago. I was reminded of it when to my astonishment I found a dedication for the White Eagle Lodge in the Stella Polaris issue of February/March 2017. I have never come across this dedication anywhere else before. It reads: 

_‘We have chosen to call this centre the White Eagle Lodge – a name not bearing reference to any particular person, but referring to the white eagle as a symbol of vision, used down the ages by the Wise Ones whom we are privileged to serve. This is to be a centre of light and all who would serve the Great White Light, whatever their denomination and whatever their school of thought may be can meet here on a common plane of brotherhood and service. Therefore, beloved children, we say that this place is to be a lighthouse to guide men and women, and we ask you to help us establish and maintain the light within. Let this become a focal point for the light of spirit.’ White Eagle _

_‘These words do not only apply to the first Lodge in London, but to every one of our Star Centres that now exist around our world.’ _

In ‘The United Kingdom and the European Union’ *, I wrote: ‘2017 is going to be a No. 10 year and that means a whole new cycle of experiences will begin and bring us many fresh starts and this is not perchance. Nothing in this life or anywhere else happens perchance or by coincidence. It can only do so when the energies are right and therefore its time has come. The knowledge to which the Angels are now allowing us access provide us with clear evidence that there really is a plan of life and that it has always been unfolding with the greatest precision.’ 

The signals I am getting from the White Eagle Lodge are telling me that it is also in the middle of preparing itself for a great new beginning. In the above mentioned Stella Polaris we are told that Newlands House by the side of the Lodge itself, a place for retreats and so forth, has been completely overhauled and will soon be reopening. In Stella Polaris April/May 2016 the Lodge Mother wrote: ‘We are facing the reality that the ‘physical body’ of our wonderful temple in New Lands is in such need of major renovations that the practical material advice is: it is better to build a new body!’ 

Things can only happen when the energies are right and because this year with all its new beginnings they are, the rebuilding of the Lodge can go full steam ahead, as the dedication shows. And so in Stella Polaris February/March 2017 the Lodge Mother told us: ‘Here at New Lands we face now the rebuilding of our Temple. We are moving forward with the plans once New Lands is reopened.’ To me, the process the Lodge for some time has been involved in is one of the finest examples that has ever come of the outer physical reality being a manifestation of what must have been and probably still is happening on the inner level of the Lodge. 

By the look of things the White Eagle organisation is going to continue on the old foundations but with a more than somewhat changed and more solid outer structure that is based not so much on a false belief, but a long outdated one about the source of its teachings. This will definitely put an end to any false impressions about the role the White Eagle work is meant to play in our world. And that new approach hopefully will have more appeal to the general public.

I applaud the courageous decision of making what comes across to me as nothing short of a re-dedication. It should leave no-one in any doubt that White Eagle is a serious and dignified worldwide spiritual organisation whose sole aim is to connect the belief systems of our world and in this way make its contribution towards working for peace in our world. Above all the dedication shows that White Eagle is by no means some kind of new age cult where people worship and pray to a Native American Chief in the spirit world.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Coming World Teacher – Part Five*

*Spirit Guides And Helpers

*_*



*_​ 
To my mind, there is a distinct parallel between the legend of White Eagle as a single person in the spirit world and the hero of the Jesus legend. The Angels in charge of our earthly and spiritual existence in their wisdom decided that the early versions of any tale that ever appeared in our world should only be valid for a certain period of our collective development. All along their plan provided that in due course we should be presented with the truth, which for wise educational reasons had to remain hidden behind the surface words of any legend for a predestined length of time. 

The Aquarian Age is the age of truth and deeper we move into it, the more truth is emerging on all levels of life and about all its aspects. Ever more truth is now rising to the surface of our individual consciousness and that of our world, so it can clearly be seen by those whose minds are only receptive to that which is good and beautiful, true and right. This is how the message is sounding ever louder and clearer that the new World Teacher could not possibly be Jesus in a second coming or White Eagle, or anybody else for that matter. 

Believing in the existence of beings like Jesus and White Eagle is not a false belief at the time when their tales are first given by the Angels. But as we and the belief system around such legendary figures move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral, the way all life is required to do by the Universal laws *, even the slowest one of us will eventually reach the point when they can no longer be in any doubt that their belief has become outdated and is in need of adjustment, that’s all. 

Organisations who refuse to obey the Universal, i.e. God’s laws, and adapt their teachings as and when it becomes necessary with the passing of time, will in due course fall by the wayside. And that sets me wondering whether any of the existing religions of our world will have the guts to follow the brave example of the White Eagle Lodge.

I fail to understand why they refuse to do so. Whenever a messenger is supposed to have brought certain teachings to our world, if our inner guidance tells us about the contents of their words that they are speaking the truth, what more could anyone want? Why should it make any difference whatever whether the personality, who was once believed to have brought their message to our world in a certain way, ever existed or whether they were invented because through this medium it would be easier for humankind to grasp the meaning of their words?

But irrespective of how much anyone still longs for a new World Teacher to appear in the flesh, the event has already taken place and that  in a manner that would have been impossible to foresee by anyone until fairly recently. Because the new World Teacher is the living God within, everyone’s own inner guidance or intuition = in-tuition, there are guaranteed no takeover bids for this post by anyone. From the evolutionary point many by now have reached, it can be recognised easily that the White Eagle teachings were given to help ever more of us to become aware of their true nature, as this would ease the awakening of the long promised teacher and comforter inside everybody’s own heart. 

After having written the above and this part of my jottings was just about ready to be published, the Stella Polaris February/March 2008 issue arrived with this confirmation from ‘The Gentle Brother’: ‘We [not I] do not come to you to talk about the development of psychic power, or how to hold communion with those who have passed out of the physical dimension. We come to show you a higher way which, if you follow it, will obliterate all separation and penetrate the veil of darkness that to this day exists between you and all life. When we say ‘all life’, we mean that of the whole of Creation, including the kingdoms of Mother Earth, animal, vegetable, mineral, human and angelic alike.’

As the appearance of the long promised and awaited World Teacher is an inner experience which every soul eventually has to encounter, the event could not have come about any other way. The task of all groups of spirit guides like White Eagle is merely to support us in our struggles and tribulations of earthly life, to coax and cajole us ever onwards, to reassure and encourage us never to give up, because of the glorious victory of good over all evil that still exists in our world and the happy ending that is predestined and waiting for each one of us individually and our whole world. 

Each one of the Angels and Masters and the spirit guides, who are serving them, is our friend and helper. None of them would ever dream of pretending they can do things for us and that they can save and redeem us. That never has been the role of any true spiritual teacher in both worlds on this and the other side of the thin veil of consciousness that for so long has separate them from each other.

* Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Light Of All Worlds’ 
 
[*=center]‘Learning To Fly’  
[*=center]‘The United Kingdom And The European Union’  
[*=center]‘About White Eagle’  
[*=center]‘My Relationship With White Eagle 2016’  
[*=center]‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’   
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Coming World Teacher – Part Six*

*Cleaning The Inner House*

*A Fairy Tale For The Aquarian Age






*​Dear Friends. In case you are wondering why you haven’t heard from me for a while, I am writing to let you know that this is because for some time I have been too busy with scrubbing and putting my inner house in order. It’s getting the most through cleansing it has ever had and that, as you may imagine, is a truly Herculean task.

The first thing to be thrown out was my bad habit of worrying. It was an old part of me that had long outlived its usefulness and had become a real nuisance that kept me from paying attention to my inner guidance, the living God within. I no longer need to worry or be afraid of the future because I have  discovered that this part of me wants to show me how to do things the good and right way, in keeping with Its will and wishes rather than those of my small earthly self.

Next I tackled my inner library and gave it a particularly good clearing out. I got rid of the book of my past, as I no longer had neither time nor inclination to read it. I replaced it with a book about my new goal of being the best person I can be in any given moment. This makes such fascinating reading that I can’t stop myself from digging into it all the time.

Next I discarded the book of hate and bad memories. I cannot understand why I held onto that one for such a long time and even treasured it in bygone days. I exchanged this book for the one of renewed understanding and a true philosophy of life. They are helping me to shed every last bit of the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices I used to cling onto about the purpose and meaning of life, myself, our world and also of God.

Isn’t it amazing to find out after all this time of evolution on the Earth plane that God is not an external but an internal force that is as much part of you and me as everybody else? And isn’t it good to know that all human beings, animals, plants and even the minerals are our siblings in God’s great family of life? Perceiving my existence in this light assists me more than anything else to renew and heal my relationship with myself, God and life itself.

Next to go were my old books of ‘I might!’, ‘I think!’, ‘I must!’ and ‘I ought to!’ Knowing that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and all conditions can be healed, I have replaced them with ‘I can!’, ‘I will!’ and ‘I want to!’ These latest additions have been given a place of honour in my home.

It helps me to know that every small effort I make benefits the healing not only of myself, but of the entire human race, our planet and all its inhabitants as well as everything else in the whole of Creation. And I am delighted to tell you that I have renewed many of my relationships that with the passing of time had fallen by the wayside. I am making a special effort to transform each one into a friendship. This is especially true for my oldest companion, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ.

To my great relief I discovered some time ago that they are part of each one of us and that God’s kingdom is not ‘out there’ somewhere in space, but has always remained deep inside the core of our being. Our Christ or Highest Self is the wise one within who really does know the way of all things and never leads us astray. Through the long chats I am regularly having with this aspect of my nature it is coming ever more alive in me. These days it guides me intuitively and through the world of my feelings it shows me at all times what now is right or wrong for me and in any given situation it helps me to discern a truth from a lie.

Now that I am working hand in hand with God and the Angels, whilst giving of my best assists and thus bringing forth from the centre of my own being the characteristics of my Christ nature, mucking out my inner stables has turned into a highly successful operation. To this day it amazes me that the bearded young man of the Jesus legend, clad in sandals and a flowing white robe, radiating love and peace, and miraculously healing whenever he came across someone in need of it, is but a metaphor for the Christ part of you and me. Isn’t it good to know that in seed form it exists in all human beings? It waits for along time to come alive and fully take over in each one of us, as soon the time is right.  

Bearing all that in mind, you will hardly find it surprising that my favourite books these days are those of prayers and meditations. My favourite pastime now is quietly reflecting on things that give me fresh hope, renew my faith and trust in the basic goodness of life as well as my love for our Creator. I now know that it is wrong to consider that earthly life is all there is to humankind’s existence. Our true home is the world of spirit where all of us have lots of friends and helpers to help us work our way through any obstacles that come our way. Through these things I have found a peace of mind that cannot be disturbed by anything. This is something so precious that I have placed it at the front of my inner house.

Having discarded unnecessary things like worry and a troubled mind once and for all, you have no idea how good this little kingdom of mine looks and feels. With the shedding of ever more of my outdated negative thought and behaviour patterns of the past, my whole outlook on life gradually became much brighter and more sparkling. This is the kind of house clearing and cleansing I thoroughly recommend to anyone on a regular basis.

The knowledge I have been finding along the way of my journey through earthly life enables me to do the above things. The knowledge is a shoe that fits me perfectly and every bit of it was brought to me by the prince I have been dreaming of for a very long time, who turned out to be the Christ part of my own being. My prince has not only taken me home into the conscious awareness of my true nature and of his role in my life, but also to the true parents of both of us. In truth we are one, much more than brother and sister or even lovers could ever be.

On the winged white steed of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, which these days is coming our way so freely and abundantly, my prince has carried me to our parents’ residence, a white castle that overlooks the shore of the vast ocean of life. The building is a fortress beyond compare that was designed and built by the Great architect of life Him/Herself. It cannot be destroyed by anything or anyone because its building blocks consist of God’s eternal wisdom and truth.

This is how I regained access to the highest realms from where I once emerged and where the Holy Trinity rules as one indivisible whole for ever and ever in perfect peace and harmony. For many on the Earth plane the time has come to be taken home like me, but it can only come about through bringing forth and developing our own Christ characteristics. The Spirit of the Universal Christ, also known as the living God within, is the dream prince or in the case of men the princess that can release us from the obligation of spending further lifetimes in the dungeon of earthly existence.

This part of everyone’s own being is the new world teacher our world has been waiting for, for such a long time. Because the energies are right, it is ready to show us and our world how to resolve any outstanding issues and conflicts, personal, national and international ones alike, in a manner that befits humankind’s Christ nature and true identity as God’s children of the Earth. That’s the only way the Christ Spirit can rescue us and our planet from the dark and deadly downwards spinning spiral of warmongering and destruction of the past.

The Christ spirit’s wisdom and truth wishes to show all of us the way on the forwards and upwards spiralling pathway of love and light, wisdom and truth that has the power to bring peace and healing of mind and body, spirit and soul to us and our world. Finding them is humankind’s true destiny and that has been written in the stars from the beginning of our race’s existence on the Earth. Revelations of this kind had to wait until the Age of Aquarius would be with us.

And that’s why ever more of us are discovering that whenever we pray and worship with every part of our being, our inner affinity with the Highest forces of life stirs into life and connects us with them. Each one of us being a spark of the Divine, we all carry the seeds for such experiences within. Nobody in their right senses would wish to escape from them and the feelings they bring.

This also happens each time when we are out and about in nature on our own, especially when in the silence of wide open spaces we connect with Mother Earth or gaze up to the stars that shine and sparkle in the sky above us. In moments like these we become aware of and sense our siblinghood with God and all life. Even if we had to spend time in dark solitary confinement, if we kneeled and prayed to the Highest for forgiveness and the release from our prison, we would become aware of Its presence and all-enfolding and all–forgiving love, wisdom and power.

The knowledge my beloved has been bringing me intuitively from the very core of my own being I have for many years been using in all my daily encounters. This is the instrument all of us require to see ourselves free from the obligation of further earthly lifetimes. I cannot begin to tell you how much I look forward to visiting and exploring the higher and eventually highest realms of the spirit world in the role of a princess, for that’s what I truly am as a daughter of the Highest.

Yours with love,
Cinderella

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’ 
[*=center]‘Chatting With The Universal Christ’ 
[*=center]‘I Asked The Universal Christ’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*There Is No Death

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of two different teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is an extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is death!’ We say: ‘No, this is not death. It is rebirth and a renewal of life, which always continues. It always has been and forever will continue to do so.’ We, who have passed the great initiation called death before you, can come to you because of the love you are giving us is creating a bridge.

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying to teach you how to join us in full consciousness.

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts. Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see for themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are with you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to encounter in your present existence. This, however, does not mean that anyone can shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to conduct your lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe.

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough when it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link 7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations.

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

Marie Curie, 1867-1964, wrote: ‘Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less.’ And as Albert Einstein, 1879-1955, pointed out: ‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’ You can be sure that it does not come from reading books alone. You may know something because you have read about it somewhere and still be a long way from understanding it. So, how does one find understanding? It grows quite naturally and organically within us when we just live our lives and move ever forwards, being mindfully present during all our experiences, making sure to feel our feelings and listen to the inner guidance we receive through them. That no doubt is why Søren Kierkegaard, 1813-1855, concluded: ‘Life can only be understood backwards, but it must be lived forwards.’ 

From ‘Humankind In Search Of Wisdom And Understanding’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Death, The Great Enemy





*
​ 
This chapter contains the essence of two teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘Far too many of you to this day believe that death is the greatest enemy of your journey through earthly life. * You are afraid of it unaware of the fact that death is the Angel sent by the Great Father/Mother of all life to draw the bolts of your false beliefs and prejudices about what happens to you after the death of your physical body. For as long as you believe them to be true they keep you trying to cling as much as possible to your present existence. 

‘Obviously, this creates serious obstacles when for one of you the moment has come that your spirit and soul should be taken home by an Angel of death into our world with the intention of setting you free, so you can once more move around freely and fly like a bird on the wings of your spirit self. * Next time you have arrived in our world, you will be able to tell from your own experience – the same as we are doing here – that death truly is humankind’s best friend whose reputation of being an enemy is thoroughly undeserved 

‘Those who are unafraid of death may still fear loneliness in earthly life, although there is no need for this either. None of you is ever truly on their own. We are constantly accompanying you and those you have loved in earthly life also remain very close to you. They are one with you and part of you and therefore know your thoughts. In their present state their love for you is much greater than it could ever have been when they were with you on the Earth plane. All life is one and because for a long time the mind of the small earthly self cannot comprehend that there are other dimensions of life that bring everything on the Earth plane into being and maintain it,  this does not mean they do not exist. They are eternal and will never go away, unlike the fleeting temporary realities of your earthly existence. 

‘People think too much about time. * They believe that they have only so much of it for carrying out certain tasks and accomplishing the things they would like to do. This is altogether a wrong way of perceiving your present existence. All Eternity is yours and if you are reading what we are saying here and you understand it, for you the time has come to start viewing your life from the perspective of your spirit and eternal life. Through this your consciousness expands and you develop the Divine quality of your being that with the passing of time increases into an ever more glorious light.

‘There is no death, only a stepping onward to a more beautiful life that takes you closer to your Creator and His/Her all-loving Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit. Get rid of the idea of here and there, Earth and Heaven as separate from each other, because life is one eternal whole and there is no separation between anything. The more you conduct your daily life in keeping with the spiritual laws, the more you will be growing in spirit and tasting – at first only in many small and simple ways – the fruits of Heaven in the shape of an increasing awareness of the lifeforms that are invisible to earthly eyes. 

‘No longer will you then regard death as something to dread. Bearing in mind that all Eternity is yours will leave you no time for fearing death. You will be aware that death does not change you in any way and that when you leave behind your physical body, underneath you are wearing another body like a garment, a body of light which you yourself have been building in past lifetimes and the one you are leaving behind. 

‘Even if a human lifetime lasts one hundred years and over, it still represents but the blinking of an eyelid in eternal terms. And for each one of you it won’t be long until you know from first hand experience that there really is no death and that your loved ones are alive and well. It was just that they transformed into a more harmonious state of life that offers more opportunities for development and self-expression before you. 

‘Life is eternal, continual and timeless, ever growing, evolving and expanding, filled with interesting things and activities. The more you unfold in earthly life and develop spiritually, the more you will be able to take possession of the wonderful life that exists in the spiritual background of earthly life, even while you are still taking part in it. Obeying the Divine law of love enables you to enter into this glorious Universal spirit life. When your whole being is filled with nothing but love for your Creator and His/Her Creation, as well as faith and trust in the great plan of life, you have every reason to courageously look to the future with hope in your heart. 

‘The time is not so far away when the veil that for so long has separate your material world from ours will disappear altogether. Our world inter-penetrates yours. The separation between the two exists only in human earthly minds. In your imagination come to our world as often as you can, for when you visualise it you are taking part in it. Through the vibrations you will then be giving forth, you can be of greater use to humankind and also feel a deeper beautiful happiness within. 

‘Try it out for yourself and you will soon know that there is nothing to fear when you step over the border into our world of light. And whenever you are in difficulties of any kind, go into the lodge of your own inner temple. Bar the doors from all intrusion of the lower mind and ungoverned emotions. Be still in spirit and the light will soon come to your help. 

‘In all your endeavours you never work alone. The Angels and Masters and we, your other spirit friends and helpers, are constantly watching over you. We know you and everything you do. We are pouring our compassion and love into you to bring you healing on all levels of your being, mentally and physically, as well as spirit and soul. Love that expresses itself as wisdom is the greatest power of Creation. It creates light and radiates it into everything that is in need of healing and comfort. Each one of you has their own Master of love in our world. Picture yours as a powerful light, a beautiful personality with a gentle spirit whose aura is reaching out to touch and restore you at all times.’

The second teaching is from ‘The Way to the Age of Spirit – The Lightbringer’: ‘We are telling you that there really is no death. When you have passed what in the early stages of your earthly education appears to be a great barrier, you will be able to confirm this. At first you will probably think to yourself: ‘Am I dead? I did not feel anything and I haven’t changed one bit.’ There really is no difference because all you have done is leave your physical body behind. You took it off like a garment that has outlived its usefulness, do you are no longer interested in it. That is all physical death means because you are an eternal being of light and the way you are today you will be tomorrow. The more you consciously create yourself and build atoms of light into your whole being, the more you will be able to enjoy the fruits the Great Father/Mother has prepared for you to discover on the higher and highest levels of life.’ 

* Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Time’ 
[*=center]‘Earth Life – A Journey’ 
[*=center]‘Parents And Children’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*Sunshine On A Rainy Day

*_*



*_​ 
The essence of two more teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is under the heading ‘Have No Fear’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2003: ‘A sorrow can be likened to a rainy day when the Sun’s light and warmth breaks through the clouds shines onto rain that’s still falling somewhere and a rainbow appears in all its glory. This also happens many times in human lives. Look to the light of the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ Star. Know that from them can come nothing but the best and the highest, that your loved ones are in their care and their love for them is greater than yours could ever hope to be.’

‘We are aware that many have to endure much suffering before they are allowed to depart from earthly life. It would help their development if they became aware that all human afflictions are not ancestral curses or were thrown upon people by a vengeful God. They themselves bring them about through faulty thinking and behaviour patterns, either in their present lifetime or previous ones, probably both. * Accepting this concept is helpful for the learning and healing process. It shows that you understand and have grown in wisdom because you are taking responsibility for yourself and everything that is in your life. It enables you to forgive yourself and ask anyone you have hurt and wounded in past lifetimes, wherever they may be now, for their forgiveness. 

‘All kinds of suffering cleanses human souls of the shadows of the past and makes good the spiritual debts that were incurred and left behind in previous lifetimes. This redemption combined with forgiveness brings the desired healing and peace. And that eventually sets you free to apply for another earthly sojourn in which you can practise kindliness and goodwill towards Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, and looking for the good in all people and situations. Sending nothing but positive thoughts and vibrations into your world empowers you to consciously add to the Universal positive stream of consciousness and that of your world. 

‘At the end of such lifetimes, when someone’s moment of departure not only from the earthly plane but also from the need for a continuation of their education in the material world has come, they are rewarded with the happy ending of the great initiation into the spirit world and the full consciousness of God’s love. This state of bliss, commonly known in your world as Heaven, is one of the most beautiful experiences imaginable. We too went through it when our earthly education had run its course, the same as many of you are presently experiencing. 

‘That’s how we can tell you that there really is no death and that it’s but a very thin veil that separates those on the Earth plane from the ones who are already in our world. They are still alive, just the way they were when you knew them. Because they have left their physical bodies behind, their spirit is flying freely. Therefore there are much happier than it ever was possible during their times in the physical state of being. With earthly eyes you will never be able to see anyone in our world, even though in its own way the body in which they are presently moving about is as real and solid as yours. The great hope of your loved ones is that their friends and families on the other side of the veil will awaken into the awareness of the spiritual background of earthly life while they are still taking part in it. 

‘In your world it can be extremely difficult to see that our Creator is indeed the God of love and that the life you have been given is a good one. This is not the case from our perspective and we would like to give you an example of some of the beautiful things that happen in our world. Souls who newly arrive here may at first feel a little strange. But each time a loved one is thinking of them in earthly life, a ray of warm golden light reaches them that tells them that a loved one is thinking of them. This is particularly strong when someone thinks of departed ones with joy and says: ‘I know you are alive and happy. Knowing it brings me contentment and happiness. Go forward into the life that is now yours, beloved. I know that there is a great deal of work waiting for you.’ By thinking along these lines, you in earthly life can do a great deal for your loved ones in our world.

‘When it comes to applying for another lifetime on the Earth while resting in our world, human souls are like the sailors of your world. After a while of being at home, they long for distant horizons. When these have been explored sufficiently, they yearn for home, mother and other loved ones. We hope that what we are telling you here will help you, when for you the moment of departure from your earthly existence has come, to let go and willingly reach for the hand of the Angel who has been sent to take you home. 

Hopefully, after heaving read what we are telling you here, you will no longer think of Earth life as a vale of sadness and tears, but recognise it for what it truly always has been. It is a vast exercise ground that at all times is flowing over with golden opportunities for human beings to grow in wisdom and understanding, each through their own consciousness expanding experiences. Supporting you the way we are doing here furthers the evolutionary pathway of each one of us and our whole group, the White Eagle group of spirit guides. 

From ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2003: ‘We know how difficult it is for you not to be sorrowful and mourn about the loss of loved ones. Our task is to help ever more of you to become aware of their life in the spirit world. Do not think of them as being separated from you. It is only the lack of their physical body that creates an impression of separateness. Yet, in truth all life is one and there is no separation between anything. Your thoughts can reach your loved ones and the happier they are, the more content they are. 

‘Our spirit world is a beautiful place and having arrived in it, your loved ones are finding themselves in most agreeable circumstances. Knowing this will surely help you realise that there is no need for grieving, merely rejoicing. When you wish you could help your loved ones in some way, think of them with nothing but happiness. Each time you rise to meet them in spirit and in a communion of light, you are blessing them and are being blessed.

‘Every rainbow in earthly life is a special blessing and a benediction that brings healing to all who are seeing it and also the soul of your whole world. It is a gift from the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above you. And every drop of rain that falls from it is a manifestation of a tear someone in your world is shedding. Each drop clears away a bit of the suffering that caused the tear.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
[*=center]‘The Art Of Forgiveness’ 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Eagle

*


​ 
Bird of the broad and sweeping wing,
Thy home is high in Heaven 
Where wide the storms their banners fling,
And the tempest clouds are driven.
Thy throne is on the mountain top.
Thy fields are the boundless air,
And hoary peaks that proudly prop
The skies, thy dwellings are.
Where was then thy fearless flight?

The Eagle replies:
‘Over the dark, mysterious sea,
To lands that caught the setting light,
The cradle of liberty.
There on the silent and lonely shore,
For ages I watched alone,
And the world, in its darkness, asked no more
Where the glorious bird had flown.

‘But then came a bold and hardy few,
And they breasted the unknown wave.
I caught afar the wandering crew
And I knew they were high and brave.
I wheeled around the welcome bark,
As it sought the desolate shore,
And up to Heavens, like a joyous lark,
My quivering pinions bore.

‘More and more those bold and hardy few
Are becoming the whole human race.
Dangers and doubts I have led them through
So now they worship me in words and songs.
And over the embracing arms
Of fields, forests, lakes and seas,
My wisdom and truth are guiding them
On to the Eternal victory of good over evil.’

James Gates Percival
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Learning To Fly’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Tree Of Life Blossoms

*_*




*_
​ 
•    No-one is worthy of our tears and those who are, would never dream of making us weep.

•    Don’t cry because something is over! Smile and give thanks that it has been. 

•    Just because someone doesn’t love us the way we want them to, does not mean they do not love us with all they have got. 

•    True friends are those who touch our hearts and souls when they reach for our hands.

•    The most painful way of missing someone is by sitting by their side and knowing that things just cannot be between us.

•    It’s not a good idea to frown, even when we are sad. Just think, there could be someone waiting to fall in love with our smile.

•    Don’t waste time on those who are unwilling to spend theirs with you.

•    To the world you may be just one more person, but to someone you could mean the whole world. 

•    The Universal wisdom may want us to meet a few wrong people before meeting the one who is just right for us, so that when we finally encounter the right one we recognise them and are grateful for finding them. 

•    There will always be people who let us down and are willing to stick a knife into our back. Through looking for the mistakes we made and in future following our inner guidance in all encounters, we learn to trust the wise one within to show whom we can trust and who should be avoided. 

•    Rather than trying to get others to understand us, it’s better to work on getting to know ourselves and our inner motivations and through this becoming a better person.

•    In all our endeavours, let’s not try too hard. The best things frequently come our way when we least expect them.

•    Above all, never forget that whatever happens in your life does so for a good and wise reason, which is that you should learn something from it and grow in wisdom and understanding.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*When Death Draws Near

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is from ‘The Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’. The second one appeared in ‘White Eagle Spiritual Unfoldment Two ‘Companioned by Angels’:

‘For all human beings there eventually comes the moment when they leave their physical bodies behind and die, as it’s called in earthly life, although in truth the only thing that happens to these bodies is that their indwelling spirit and soul withdraws from it. Leaving the body through the head and their outer garment is discarded like an empty shell. Nobody is ever alone in this process. Each time this happens to someone the Angels are in attendance and assisting. * The angelic hierarchy is part of the Great Mother of all life, who in your world was once known as the Egyptian Goddess Isis. But this was merely one of the many other names that were given as symbols to describe her presence throughout the ages.

‘For as long as you can only see the physical aspect of life, you are bound to think that death is terrible. Even though to you it may often appear as accidental, this is never the case because the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma are observing everything that happens on the Earth most carefully. Each time the predestined moment of death for one of you is approaching, they make their preparations and give notice to the Angels of Death to get ready. And these Angels are by no means the repellent figures and gruesome spectres people imagined them to be in the past.

‘If you could look through the veil of consciousness that to this day separates your world from ours, you would see countenances of an ethereal beauty that for earthly minds is hard to imagine. As an expression of the Great Mother’s unconditional and all-embracing love, these Angels are all compassion and kindness. All Angels are messengers of the Divine and at the moment of someone’s death they are the ones who bring about the separation of the spiritual aspect of your being from its physical counterpart. They help your departing spirit and soul to let go of the earthly plane and return you safely to your true home, the world of light. They help you through your rebirth in our world, where loved ones are greeting you and celebrating, just as they would do in earthly life each time a baby has arrived safely.

‘Sometimes you will be wondering how you can best help those whose death is near. In that case the power of thought can be more effective than any spoken or written word could ever hope to be. It is possible to help the ones in the ‘departure lounge’ by sending them optimistic thoughts that affirm that they are eternal beings who will never die. In your mind hold you can hold kind and loving, hopeful and constructive dialogues with them about this. In your imagination take them into the blessing and healing rays of the Christ Star, the power and light of the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Attune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to the Star’s healing rays and send them to anyone you feel intuitively will benefit from them. Even at great distances such transmissions are as effective – more so in many cases – than any kind of sophisticated physical ministrations.

‘We sincerely hope that what you are reading here will help you to overcome the notion that the worst for any human being is the passing from its physical body. Whenever you catch yourself thinking that way, remember that they are not dying but heading for another rebirth into our world. Because they are being released into a world of infinite beauty and wonder, love and joy where there is no pain and where they will continue to live and thrive, explore and study, there really is no need for expressions of grief and sorrow. Let there be compassion but not pity. The American poet John Greenleaf Whittier, 1807-1892 described this most beautifully in his poem for the funeral of William Lloyd Garrison, 1805-1879: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. *

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Setting The Captive Spirit Free’ 
[*=center]‘About Angels’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Excessive Grief And Sorrow

*_*





*_
‘When you have digested what you are finding in these chapters, you will be able to see for yourself that excessive grieving and sorrowing by those left behind in earthly life is unjustified. It is also undesirable because it gets seriously in the way and impairs the progress of those who have arrived in our world. Each time sadness threatens to overwhelm you, remind yourself that although the other one’s spirit has passed from your outer vision, in truth they will always remain close to you. Wherever there is love between people, there can be no separation. Your love for anyone behind the veil creates a bond that connects you with them and this helps to dissolve the sense of separateness that is always present on the Earth plane because everybody is living in their own physical body. *​ 
‘The illusion of separateness was created to help each one of you to become aware of their individuality and that you are individual beings. This state however exists only in earthly life while on the inner level everything has always been one and forever will be. Love is the greatest power in the whole of Creation. It invokes the Universal law of harmony and reunion and that connects spirits behind the veil with those in earthly life.

‘We know from first hand experience what a hard school Earth life can be. But the more you manage to penetrate the veil that keeps it apart from our world, the better you will be able to enter consciously into the limitlessness of spirit life, and that makes your earthly existence more bearable. Rest assured that all life is safely held in God’s love. And in keeping with the will and wishes of the Highest, our world provides tirelessly for every need of all aspects of earthly life. This includes making preparations for the important events in every earthling’s life.

‘Let there be no doubt in your mind that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, known as God or Allah to many, loves each one of you in just the same way, totally and unconditionally. And no matter what may ever befall you, you will never be forsaken. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘Every hair of your head is numbered and not a sparrow falls from the sky without the Great Father/Mother knowing about it.’ At all times you are closely held in His/Her loving arms and the care of the ministering Angels.

‘Your true needs will always be supplied. Naturally, this covers a wide range of possibilities, for example periods of hunger and thirst, physically and spiritually. To teach them the value of food and drink, they have to be endured by all human beings in one of their lifetimes. And if there is anything else you think you need, all you have to do is go the right place, i.e. within, knock at our inner doors and ask. Be careful though what you request because, to teach you a lesson you still need, your wish could be fulfilled in unexpected ways that may not be agreeable to you at all. * But those who proceed in the right manner can be sure to receive in due course the spiritual and physical blessings of the Heavens in full measure. This is decreed by Divine laws and they never fail.

‘In all your endeavours bear in mind that life is eternal and that it constantly moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. This it does in cycles that can be observed in the coming and going of the seasons of the world around you and, because human beings are not exempt from these processes, your own life. There have been other golden ages on the Earth when the Angels moved hand in hand with people in full consciousness. One of these ages comes around at the end of every Great Year. * The whole cycle of one of these years takes approx. every 25,860 Earth years. * Don’t miss out on what the Angels are presently offering, otherwise the vibrations that will be required for an appearance during Mother Earth’s next golden age may not be right.

‘It may not come as a surprise to you when we tell you that you have known easier earthly lifetimes than the present one. Naturally, this fulfils a wise higher reason, the same as everything else that happens in your world. And when you go through your world with open eyes, you cannot overlook that everywhere people having an almighty struggle trying to come to terms with their existence. For many this is because they have reached the end of their earthly education and some of their most ancient and heavy unpaid karmic debts were waiting to be redeemed. Until this has been achieved, they cannot be released onto the higher levels of life.

‘The law of life is evolution and each one of you has been granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth to evolve into a healer and lightbringer in their own right. This means sharing the knowledge you are finding along the pathway of your life with those around you, helping and supporting them and through this bring comfort and healing.  Giving of your best and unselfishly serving the needs of the whole, fills earthly lifetimes with opportunities for developing the characteristics of your Christ nature. Some of you are working upfront, while others are toiling quietly in the background. Yet, all contributions are equally valid and greatly appreciated by us. Every small effort makes a difference and helps all humankind and your world move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral.

‘In your enjoyment and delight in Mother Earth’s beauty, do not overlook searching for a better understanding of the spiritual background that brings all of it into being and constantly maintains it. As you know, in every soul the spiritual fire of the Divine spark is present, though at first only in seed form. When with the passing of time the spiritual fire within you grows more powerful, you will notice that when you reach out to people with love, there is nobody who does not respond to it in the same way.

‘Wise ones appreciate that shedding too many tears over someone who has departed from the earthly plane of life would most certainly not be a sign that the mourner loved them more than anyone else. It merely shows that, because they fail to understand the purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence, they selfishly and endlessly wallow in self-pity over the hole the departed one left in their life. Wise ones save their energies and spend them on helping such people to find a better understanding, too.

‘So, be a wise one and do all you can to share your knowledge and assist anyone in need of it to understand that physical death, when seen in the right light, is an event for rejoicing instead of weeping. As far as your own life is concerned, no matter what obstacles you are still encountering, never give up hope and do your best until every last shred of your Karmic debts has been redeemed. One of these days this will be the case. Trust that hand in hand with God and the Angels all will be well in the end and everything will work out for the highest good of all, as surely it will.

* Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’ 



[*=center]‘Absent Or Distant Healing’ 
[*=center]‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’ 
[*=center]‘I Asked And I Was Given’ 
[*=center]‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Human Life Is Infinite And Eternal

*


​ 
The following is the essence of another two teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one appeared in ‘Morning Light – Neither Death nor Separation’: ‘You are an eternal being of light, a many faceted jewel. The Essence of human life is infinite and eternal. There has never been a time when you were not and you will always be. But still you cannot help asking yourself from time to time: ‘Don’t I have the right to get tired of endless rounds of incarnations, when earthly life is so difficult and burdensome?’

‘That is the very reason why your days in physicality are limited and each incarnation lasts only for a comparatively short time. Even if you should be around for a hundred years or more, in terms of Eternity, God’s time, it represents the mere batting of an eyelid. This is also why at the end of each lifetime you are allowed to leave your physical body behind like an outworn garment, while you move for rest and recuperation to our world, the true home of your spirit.

‘In your daily life you do not mind moving from one house to another, when the time for a change has come. You may still love your old house, but when you have had enough of it, you leave it and go. In just the same way you reach the point of wanting a new body because you are weary and tired of your present one that has grown old and maybe riddled with pain. Eventually God and the Angels in their kindness allow you to pass on. They remove you from a state of existence you have outgrown into the next one that is ready and waiting for you.

‘Having safely arrived there, you soon discover a kind of freedom you have never experienced before. Your spirit has risen into a period of intense happiness that is far removed from the limitations and boundaries of earthly life. Eventually you have rested sufficiently and the lessons of your earthly existence have been assimilated. Your interest in a further incarnation that will help you to progress on the evolutionary spiral of life then quickens and for you the time for applying for another lifetime on the Earth has come.’

The second teaching is from ‘The Source of All Our Strength – No Death’: ‘Death is by no means the dark vale it was made out to be in the past. It is but a passage that takes you forward to an initiation into a world of beauty. You will not know when you are taking your last breath. You will be entirely unconscious that it is your last breath, but you will feel much lighter and realise that you are free! You will then be asking yourself: ‘Lo, what’s happened to me? What was I afraid of when people were talking about death? There really is nothing to fear. Death of the physical body is not at all like going to sleep. It’s an awakening to a more radiant and harmonious existence that soon makes you forget earthly life.’

‘You are eternal beings of light and as you are today, you will be tomorrow. When you consciously re-create yourself with the power of your own thinking, you are building ever more spiritual atoms into your whole being, so you can enjoy the fruits that God and the Angels have prepared for you on the higher levels of life. Our world, the world of spirit, is by no means geographically distant from you. It is inside you, an inner layer of your own consciousness. You reach the light of the higher worlds by opening yourself to love. As you know by now, what in Earth terms is known as death is but an initiation. From it your spirit and soul emerge and without losing their identity of earthly life, they move into the greater consciousness of God’s eternal light.’

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day – we’re all going home.

It’s not far, just close by, through an open door.
Work all done, care laid by – fear and hurt no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us – Father’s waiting too.
Angel folks are gathered with guides and friends we know –
Guides and friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way  – Earth-bound dreams all done.
Shadows gone – break of day – real life’s just begun.
There’s no break, there’s no end – just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile – going on and on.

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
It’s not far, just close by – through an open door.
Going home, going home, I’m just going home.

Though I have gone before you, 
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for saying goodbye to the Earth plane has come.
God and the Angels are forever with us,
Keeping you and me safe. 
No matter where we may ever find ourselves,
We shall always rest securely in God’s loving hands.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

‘God bless all of you and keep you safe, always.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’ 
[*=center]‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ 
[*=center]‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’ 
[*=center]‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*To The Ones I Love And Who Love Me

*_*



*_​ 
When I’ve departed from earthly life,
Release me and let me go.
You and I, we both have many things to see and do.
Do not tie yourself to me with tears.
I gave you my love and you will never guess
How much you gave to me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have shown,
But now it’s time for me to travel on – alone.

So, weep a while, if grieve you must.
Though not for me, only for yourself and
For the hole my passing has created in your life.
But then let your grief be comforted by trust
And the knowledge that
It’s only for a while that part we must.
Bless the memories your carry in your heart.
It knows that no love is ever lost.
Life is eternal – it goes on and on,
Not just for you and me, but everybody.

You and I are now closer than we have ever been
And I’ll never be further from you than a thought,
So whenever you need me, call and I’ll come near.
Although you can neither see nor touch me now,
I have not gone from you
And when you pay attention to your heart,
You’ll feel my love there soft and clear.

And then, one fine day –
When you are coming this way alone,
I shall be waiting to greet you.
With a smile I’ll welcome you home.

Fr. Pat Lennon
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

I hated every minute of training, but I said, 'Don't quit. Suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion.' Muhammad Ali


----------



## Aquarius

*Death Where Is Thy Sting?

*


​ 
Many are aware by now that we are eternal beings who cannot die and that therefore there truly is no death. Yet, to say: ‘Death is nothing!’ would belittle its significance. What is perceived by earthlings as death, when someone departs from this plane, is but a transformation and initiation into a different state of life, which every soul has to undergo at the end of each lifetime. I believe that eventually everybody will reach the level of awareness where they can accept that this is so. That’s how we shall save ourselves and our world a great deal of suffering and pain. You don’t have to take my word for it that this is true. How about trying the following for yourself?

Find a quiet space where you can be sure that no-one will disturb you for a reasonable length of time. The best and safest way of doing this is by first asking your Guardian Angel to stand by you, to guide and protect you and show you how to go about it. Then make yourself as comfortable as you can, light a candle, look into its flame, centre yourself by listening to the sound of your breathing until your whole being has become still. When you feel good and ready, imagine that your loved one is drawing close and wishes to communicate with you. Focus on your heart centre and listen to the words and feelings that may come from there.

Protected by your Guardian Angel, you rest securely in the knowledge that they will not represent messages from some ‘other world out there somewhere’ but that they really are from your own heart, where your loved now dwells. Slowly start reading from the following paragraph. Don’t think about the words or evaluate them, but focus your attention on the world of your feelings and the responses of your heart, for they are your inner guidance. This is what your loved one wishes to tell you:

‘I have not gone from you. I have merely slipped onto a different level of life. It’s very much like going into another room because all you do is withdraw from the outer plane of life and slip into its inner level, the spirit world. That’s where all human beings go when they leave their physical bodies behind. The spirit world is not a place ‘up there’ somewhere. It is an integral part of earthly life and on its innermost level dwells the Universal intelligence known as God. This is the source and wellspring of all life, from which we all once emerged and to which each one of us in the fullness of time will return. Every step on our evolutionary journey takes us closer to this goal.

‘Although I no longer dwell on the earthly plane, I am still myself and you are you. We always shall be. And because the essence of our being is eternal and immortal, it is impossible for us to die. I assure you I have not died. If anything, I am more alive now than I ever was before because I am once more fully aware of the most important part of me, my spirit and soul. You will find the same when you join me, one of these days. As far as I am concerned, whatever we have ever been to each other, that’s what we still are.

‘There is no need for our love to die because of my departure. The infinite wisdom of the Divine has provided that, on the contrary, through the experience of death human love grows stronger, deeper and purer, if the souls involved so wish. To help this along, I ask you to call me by my old familiar names. Let them be the well-known words they always were and say them without effort. Speak to me the easy way you used to do and let there be no difference in the sound of your voice. And don’t put on a forced air of solemnity or sorrow, but enjoy the jokes that made us laugh and express your amusement the way we always did together. Play with me and smile at me. Think of me and pray for me the way you always did. Never doubt for a moment that I can hear you, that I feel your love and that I shall always be with you, wherever you may have to go.

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. Life is an absolute and unbroken continuity and in truth there is no death. On the inner level all is one and there you have always been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation ahead of you. Our relationship can remain the same it always was and between you and me life can continue to be everything it ever meant to us, if that’s what we both wish and I most certainly do.

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if you want it to be that way. But if you still yearn for me, the way I long for you, the death of my physical body will offer many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible before. I shall be alive in your heart, for as long as you want me to be there. That’s where you can find me and be with me, whenever you want to.

‘Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and I shall never be further away from you than a thought. This is how you can get in touch with me whenever you want. It’s as simple as that. I shall always listen when you need me and when you call me, and I will do my best to help and guide you. But in spite of all that, never forget that you and I now each have different lessons to attend to – you in the material world, and I in the world of light.

‘Therefore, let’s make sure that we give each other the necessary space and time, so that when we do meet we can come closer to each other than we ever did before for the sharing of precious moments, just like we used to do. Because all life rests safely in God’s loving hands, including yours and mine, all is well and that will not change. God and the Angels are constantly with you and me. And I forever will be I and you in all Eternity shall remain you. And I shall never forget you and stop loving you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*Proof Of Spirit’s Presence

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought on the 8.2.2016: ‘Whenever you are seeking contact with your loved ones in the world of spirit, very little material evidence of their presence will come your way, if any. Even though there could be nothing for writing down and presenting as proof of your meeting, when you sit in communion with loved ones you may discover that there is a flow of love that passes between your hearts.

‘By a touch, a scent or certain words and phrases, a line from a song or a poem that come to your mind you know intuitively that you are in touch with the spirit of your loved one. Sometimes in absolute silence an action or an atmosphere is created that reveals their presence to you. Such things happen because communications of this nature are taking place on the highest spiritual level the other one has been able to reach during their most recent earthly lifetime.’

And this is some feedback I received from a friend in response to the above: ‘After completing a meditation in which I communicated with a beloved friend who committed suicide eighteen months ago, I logged on, and read what you had written and posted three hours ago. I was astonished to find that the words you were using described almost exactly what happened in my meditation. Although it provided me with comfort, it also left me feeling bereft and lonely.’ P.T. But twenty-four hours later he reported that he was feeling a strong presence of her around him.

To me, the incident is clear evidence of the following: 1) Our loved ones really are where they are said to be: in the world of light. 2) It’s the guiding and protecting hands of our spirit friends and helpers that connects us with them. 3) Whether someone believes in them or not, both our loved ones and the Angels are there. 4) Last but not least it provides me with proof that the wise ones in charge of us in the world of light are communicating with our world through me. And that confirms the authenticity of the work I am carrying out on their behalf. The original White Eagle teaching must have been very old, because the transmissions of this group of guides through Grace Cooke, the medium they used, stopped many decades ago. They chose me to update the message and through this bring further understanding to us and our world. In all humility I kneel before them and thank them for all the help with which they are providing each one of us individually and our whole world.

Regardless of so much evidence of their presence, my friend very much doubts that Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light really exist. This is because he does not like the idea that humankind should have some kind of Overlords. In my view, that’s what the wise ones on the other side of the veil of consciousness most certainly are not. They are our older siblings in the great family of life, who love us and want to help their younger siblings.

The White Eagle teaching was received by e-mail on Monday about lunchtime. I found it so good and valuable that I dealt with it immediately by re-interpreting it. Yet, for some reason, not consciously known to me, I delayed the sharing of it until the next day. If the whole of that incident doesn’t prove the guiding and protecting hands of those in charge of us and our world at work, please tell me what does. There is no doubt in my mind that they were the ones who prompted me to write, my friend to meditate, and me to post my insights only when they saw that the right moment for it had come.  By both of us doing these things independent of each other and without having any idea of what the other one was doing, they wanted to provide us with proof of their presence. What more could anyone want?

Contrary to what White Eagle taught through Grace Cooke, our friends and helpers are neither men nor women, brothers or sisters. In the world of light on the inner level of life we are once more aware of our true nature as spirit and soul. We are whole again, i.e. the masculine and feminine aspects of our being are consciously working together as one, unlike the way we are in earthly life when these two all too often are at loggerheads with each other. The original White Eagle version that the spirit guides are our brothers was given because at that time too many would have been unable to grasp the concept of androgyny.

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Miss Me, But Let Me Go

*_*



*_​ 
When I have reached the end of this lifetime
And Earth’s Sun has set for me,
Forget about rites in gloomy rooms.
Why cry for a soul that is free?

Having escaped the prison of earthly life and pain,
Don’t bury my mortal remains in the ground.
Cremate them and scatter my ashes to the wind,
So my spirit can take to its wings.
You shan’t be able to help missing me,
But nonetheless let me go and set me free.

Miss me a little, but not too much and not for long.
Don’t walk around with your head bowed low,
For the love between us has not changed
And will never leave us.
So miss me, but let me go.

The road I’m travelling we all have to walk.
Hand in hand with the Angels
It’s part of the Great Master’s plan
That each must traverse it alone,
To take us forward on our journey home
Into the oneness with God.

Each time your heart aches with loneliness,
Visit someone who is not afraid of talking about me.
Then forget your woes over helping someone.
You will still miss me, but if you really love me,
Let me go.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Footprints





* 
In dreamtime a man was taken by his Highest Self
To take a look at the Akashic Records. 
On something like a huge screen 
Scenes from his life could be seen.
First he saw himself walking along a beach 
With someone of whom he thought it was God. 
In each episode at first he saw 
Two sets of footprints in the sand.
He assumed that one of them belonged 
To him and the other one to God.

But after a while he noticed that 
Many times along the pathway of his life
There was only one set of footprints.
This seemed to coincide with
The lowest and saddest times in his life.
As this bothered him, he asked his companion:
‘God, you said that once I decided to follow You,
You would walk with me all the way.
Yet, I have noticed that during my most troubled times
There only ever was one set of footprints.
That doesn’t make any sense to me.
Why when I needed you most, 
Were you not there for me?’

His companion replied: 
‘My dear and precious child,
I am your Guardian Angel, 
Appointed by the Highest Forces of life
To watch over every step you make.
I love you and I shall never leave you.
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Is our God. S/He is in everything,
Therefore as much part of you as of me. 
And because on the inner level all life is one,
You and I are one. 
That’s why I could never desert you.
The reason for occasionally seeing 
But one set of footprints is that,
During the times of humankind’s
Most severe trials and tribulations,
We Guardian Angels are allowed to 
Carry our human charges for a while.

When things have come right and 
You are strong enough to walk on your own again,
We have to put you down, but do not go from you.
Once more we are then working in the background
Of your life, invisible to earthly eyes,
Guiding and protecting you,
To ensure that the essence of your being,
Your spirit and soul, come to no harm.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted for the Age of Aquarius,
the time for finding out what really happens
in the spiritual background of life.
Strictly for those who are ready to receive it. 
By Aquarius

Recommended Reading:


‘The Akashic Records’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Soul?*
* 
Part One
*





​
To this day there seems to be a great deal of confusion about what ‘soul’ actually means. As traditional astrology is most helpful when it comes to finding a better understanding of God’s true nature and our own, let’s see whether it can do the same for the concept of soul. We need not look any further than the elements. Fire and Air represent the masculine, positive and outgoing energies of our own nature and of God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity. Earth and Water are the feminine soft and sensitive, passive and receptive counterpart of the Goddess, the Great Mother of all life. The Mother is the soul of the whole of Creation and our individual souls are part of Her. God’s spirit and our own is masculine and belongs to the element Air, the realm of thought, and Fire, that of the creative ideas which are constantly flowing from the Godhead into the whole of Creation. The Air element transmits and brings them to its feminine counterpart. 

The masculine God part represents the Divine will and power and the feminine part of the Great Mother is the love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity. She decides where the creative ideas of the masculine should manifest themselves in the physical realms of Earth and Water, for example in the physical bodies of all Mother Earth’s children of the animal kingdom, including ours. For a long time her human offspring remain unaware that in truth they are much more than earthly beings who are wandering around, each in their own physical body. This creates an illusion of separateness, as if we were all separate from each other, when in truth nothing could be further from the way it really is. On the inner level of life everything is one and there is no separation between anything. 

 When we have spiritually matured sufficiently so that our energies are right, the small self wakes up from its spiritual slumber. At that stage it begins to dawn on us that all human beings are a great deal more than mere earthlings because each one of us has an invisible part called spirit and soul which dwells with us in our physical body. This part is immortal and eternal and therefore much more important than the outer shell that covers it like an overcoat. Our spirit and soul does not die each time our body of clay is returned to the Earth. It moves on to a different dimension of life, known as the world of spirit or light, and that is the place we once came from, our true home. When looked at from a higher perspective, there is no such thing as death, merely transformations into different lifestates. 

As sparks of the Divine and children of God, all characteristics and powers of our Creator are also in us. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, every woman and man without exception has them and is subject to the same evolutionary processes. Each one of us who is presently taking part in earthly life is an individual spirit, who is only temporarily encased in matter and has a spirit and soul of its own. Every planet and every country of our world and all worlds have their own soul and all these souls together are part of the Great Soul, the Mother of all life. And because of the inner oneness every individual soul, the soul of our world and all worlds are evolving simultaneously, which means that which is done for one is truly done for all. 

Each individual soul and the collective soul of groups, countries and whole worlds is the memory bank of every one of the events and encounters that have ever been experienced and this will continue forever. In human beings the soul or psyche is our feeling nature, the soft and sensitive, kind and loving, caring and nurturing feminine aspect which both genders contain in equal measure. This part grows and develops through the learning we gain from our experiences and every one of us has to do this under their own steam and that in the course of many lifetimes. As the feminine aspect of God is conscious in women, they usually are more in touch with the world of their feelings. As this part is unconscious in men, it can be much harder for them to gain access to this part of their being.

Each one of us is a spark of the Great White Light, the Christ Star, the only born son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother, the third aspect of the Divine Trinity. Like its parent, every spark consists of a masculine and a feminine aspect. They are so closely connected that the consciousness of the masculine, Fire and Air, cannot grow and expand without the co-operation of its feminine partner, Water and Earth. That’s why each spirit, at the beginning of its epic evolutionary journey, immediately has to start building itself a soul. There is but one way of doing this and that is through the reactions that come through its feminine world of feelings. That’s how each one of us once had to set off, so that we could get to know ourselves in the realities of the strange world of physicality, in which we are placed from time to time. 

Having established that the essence and core of everyone’s being is spirit and soul, the question arises whether it is possible to study them. I do not believe that we are not in this life to study them – they just are – always have been and forever will be. Being abstract and invisible, eternal, immortal and indestructible, the masculine spirit can only be experienced. Nothing can hurt, harm or damage this part of our being. Although the feminine soul cannot be seen either, it surely can be felt. Every experience that comes our way is intended to provide us with some soul food. Yet, when the soul is fed the wrong kind of things, it can shrivel away. In that case the spirit through its earthly self has to start rebuilding itself a soul in future lifetime. 

The soul is the storehouse for the memories of everything we experienced in the course of all lifetimes, up to the present moment. Anything that ever happens to us leaves its imprint in our soul in the form of memories which are already present in the cells of each newly created physical body. For the whole of our coming lifetime we are going to carry them around with us and constantly adding to them. Any pain that is felt in our physical body is a signal from our soul that something in our life, on the inner and/or outer level, is calling for attention. 

I believe that each pain is an indication that something is asking to be looked at, dealt with and then forgiven in an appropriate manner, so that healing can take place. As the deep underlying cause of the trouble can be shadows from the past with issues that have been waiting to be dealt with and resolved for a long time, they can be exceedingly hard to dig up. Yet, if the soul’s signs are ignored, its crying becomes ever more forceful because at this special time of our individual and collective spiritual development they simply cannot wait any longer. To read more about this theme, please follow the link ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’ at the end of this chapter.

The soul belongs to the Water element, the realm of feelings and emotions. It is part of our waterbody and because our physical bodies consist of about seventy percent water, the waterbody is big and of great importance. The physical body acts like an overcoat that is worn over other more subtle bodies, for example the astral one for getting around and exploring the spirit world, after our physical body has been shed. 

Recommended Reading:

·        ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’


·        ‘The Feminine – Soul Of Our World’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Soul – Part Two*

*The Soul According To Genesis

*_*



*_​ 
For a long time the mass of people was taught by some of its sacred texts that soul means a living breathing person and that whenever one of them dies, another soul ceases to exist. With the arrival of the Aquarian Age, it is coming ever clearer that this belief has been an erroneous one which was brought into being by teachings like the following two. The first one is from Genesis 2:7 ‘And the Lord God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and man became a living soul.’ The book of Ezekiel 18:4 added to this: ‘Behold, all souls are Mine. The soul of the father as well as the soul of the son is Mine. The soul who sins will die.’ 

Everything that happens in our world does so for wise higher reasons and this is no exception. It has been part of God’s great plan of life that during the times of the patriarchy humankind’s knowledge of the spiritual aspects of life should gradually diminish until this, the most essential part of our being, had almost completely vanished from our race’s individual and collective awareness. Teachings like the above ones were given so that for a long time the word ‘soul’ would be interpreted as meaning an earthly human being. This would help us forget that each one of us is a spirit and soul, who is merely temporarily trapped in the world of matter, which as many realise by now, we really are. 

As this was all our race could understand in those days, teachings of this nature succeeded in removing us, individually and collectively, ever further from the memory of our origin and roots as children of the One, of God’s true nature and our own. To this day there are many who believe that words like those from Genesis and Ezekiel are the absolute and final truth, as if they had been set in concrete and therefore unchangeable. 

In the meantime we fortunately have travelled a long way forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life in the direction of the Age of Aquarius, the age during which God’s sacred wisdom and truth is going to flow every more powerfully into all human hearts who are open and ready to receive it. As a result, since our entry into the new age, the comprehension of the spiritual aspects and background of our earthly existence has been increasing steadily. Once more we are allowed to know that in truth each one of us is a spark of the Divine and an eternal and immortal being of light. This means that there is no death, only transformations into different lifestates. When the vehicle for our present lifetime, the outer physical body dies, our spirit and soul move on into the world of light, our true home, for rest and recuperation.

Some folks love to argue endlessly about things of this nature, unaware that in this kind of argument it is quite possible that both sides are right or wrong and that at the same time. This is because when considered from the spiritual point of view it happens quite frequently that something is right for one and wrong for the other. Everything depends on the developmental stage those participating in the discussion have reached at the time when it takes place. It also happens that, whilst listening to someone who is more highly evolved than we are, if for us the time has come for moving forwards with our spiritual development, some of what the other one is saying does speak to us. In that case the small still voice of our inner guidance shows us through the response we receive from the world of our feelings: ‘This is right, you know. It makes a lot of sense.’ Whenever that is the case, our consciousness accepts the information received; otherwise it remains closed and rejects what is heard or read.

As Ecclesiastes 3:1-11 tells us: ‘To everything, there is a season and a time for every purpose under the Sun: A time to be born and a time to die, and so forth.’ Ecclesiastes is one of the most ancient parts of the Abrahamic religions’ sacred texts. It is part of Christianity’s Old Testament and has its roots in Judaism, which from there penetrate ever deeper into the much older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and Africa, and in particular the Ancient Egyptian religions. This Ecclesiastes teaching originally must have been given to make it easier to grasp why every human being on its evolutionary pathway through many lifetimes has to take part in all aspects of life. 

That’s why there is no need to be unduly disturbed when we discover eventually that there has also been a time for trusting and following beliefs that in the end turn out to be false ones, when this awakening has brought us the time for revealing to us and or world the higher esoteric truths that have always been hiding behind the surface words of our earlier belief. This moment has been reached each time someone’s small earthly self stirs from its spiritual slumber state, becomes once more aware of its true nature. We then develop into aspiring healers and lightbringers who are capable of guiding others to their own inner light. 

In our attempts at sharing our learning with those around us, we speak our truth quietly and clearly, and then step back and leave people to their own devices. We can do this safe in the knowledge that those who are ready to receive what we have to give will understand, and that to everybody else this will happen later, when the right moment has come for them or rather when their energies are right. This for example is the case when someone’s progressed Moon moves into Scorpio or the eighth house, Scorpio’s natural domain, or Sagittarius and the ninth house. 

Under the influence of Scorpio’s energies we may feel drawn to that which is hidden from public view and knowledge, commonly known as the occult. The spiritual background of life and the world of spirit belong to this realm. The veil between that world and ours is thinner than usual for us during such periods, each one of them on average lasts around two and a half years, leaving us plenty of time to explore and discover what they have to offer. The Sagittarian energies rouse our superconscious faculties from their slumber and we may begin to feel attracted to the higher aspects of life through the philosophies and religions of our world.

Each time they encounter resistance against their truth, bearing in mind that usually those who have least grasp of spiritual concepts shout loudest in defence of what they see as their truth, wise ones shrug their shoulders and walk away. Because they know that in everything, not merely in the case of disputes, two people can be confronted with exactly the same things and situations and perceive them in totally different ways, they find it rather childish to fall out with someone over something as trivial as a difference of opinion. Wise ones know instinctively and feel intuitively that it is all right to agree to disagree with people, as soon as a situation has been duly considered from every angle. They then offer to shake hands with their opponents and if they are willing to do the same, re-seal their friendship. 

Everything in our present existence is bound to be a matter of personal perception. Because each one of us has taken part in many different earthly lessons in previous lifetimes as well their present one, the understanding of things can vary greatly from one person to another. And that no doubt is the origin of the folk wisdom ‘One person’s meat is another one’s poison’, i.e. some things that are liked and enjoyed by one individual may well be distasteful to another. From this it follows quite naturally that, as mentioned earlier, all participants in any argument can be right and wrong, at the same time. 

That’s why, to my mind, there really is no point in quarrelling over anything because with a measure of goodwill any disagreement can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each other’s views, even though they differ. To keep their peace whenever the possibility of a dispute arises, all I have to do is remind myself of the fact that two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally different ways. Instead of wasting my time and energy – humankind’s most precious resource on the Earth plane – on futile disputes, I prefer observing and listening to see whether anything useful can be gleaned from those who are arguing and biting each other’s heads off. 

Our behaviour in such situations reveals better than anything else which degree of spiritual maturity we have reached. This kind of maturity has everything to do with what types of experiences we have behind us and what we have learned from them, and nothing with how old we are in earthly terms. This reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in our ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict. As Nietzsche put it: ‘You have your way and I have mine. As for the right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ 

My heroes are those who go through their daily lives by following what their inner guidance tells them is right, even though it may not be so for anyone else. As the Buddha pointed out: ‘Conquering our own lower nature is better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep in all Eternity and can never be taken from us, neither by Angels nor demons, Heaven or Hell.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Soul – Part Three*

*The Divine Getting To Know Itself





*​God is love and the law of life is love. For the purpose of getting to know its polar opposite in every possible manifestation, the Divine forces of life created the Earth. When our planet’s evolutionary process had progressed sufficiently and the energies were right for this move, humankind was brought into the picture to do its share of helping the Universal Life Force, the Great Father/Mother of all life, with getting to know the lower and lowest aspects of Its nature. In earthly life each new spirit immediately has to start creating itself a world as well as a soul through which this unfamiliar environment can be felt and experienced. 

Once each individual spirit is in possession of a physical body, during every subsequent earthly lifetime finds out anew that when we, during our times as earthlings, cut ourselves with a knife, we bleed and it hurts. When someone speaks hurtful words to us, our soul moans and weeps. And when we climb to the top of a tower or a wall and jump down from it, we discover that in spite of the fact that our spirit is free and can travel in its thoughts wherever it pleases, our physical bodies are unable to fly. That’s how the Divine gets to know Itself a bit more through every one of Its creations, including us. Read more about this by following the link ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’ at the end of this chapter.

The ultimate purpose of all human earthly lifetimes has always been that the consciousness of each individual spirit and through this that of our world should grow and expand in wisdom and understanding. Being spirit and consciousness nothing on the Earth plane truly belongs to any one of us. The only thing that is ours is the degree of awareness we have reached during stage of our evolutionary journey.

But let’s return for a moment to God, the masculine creator spirit and the elements Air and Fire, which He represents. God is thought energy and because we are part of God, our spirit with its accompanying soul is by far the most important part of us. All spirit is consciousness and belongs to the realm of thought, the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. And although thoughts are abstract and cannot be seen on our present level of existence, God’s thoughts as well as our own are very real. If we believe in earthly life that we can think as we please because no-one knows of it, we could not be more mistaken. On the inner level of life thoughts are visible and with them, so to speak, we are constantly shouting our intentions from the rooftops, for all who dwell there to see. It is the intention behind every one of our thoughts and deeds that decides whether something is good or evil. Read more about this by following the relevant links at the end of this chapter.

Aquarius is the sign of equality, equal rights and duties for everyone. And the Age of Aquarius aims to bring us the full recognition that before God we are all equal and that no-one is superior or inferior to anyone. It also reminds us of the fact that the right of taking part in earthly life presents every human being with duties and obligations. Each new lifetime has been granted as a gift from the Highest and is filled with opportunities for learning and growing. It is our duty to seize them and through our daily experience strive to bring forth from the very core of our own being the characteristics of our Christ nature. Through making an effort to be ever more kind and loving, tolerant and compassionate towards all lifeforms, we become ever more God-like. Slowly but surely we thus grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and the whole of humankind. And that is the only way the Christ Spirit will ever be able to fulfil this function for us and our world.

Nothing in the whole of Creation is beyond God’s power or reach. And because the same characteristics and powers that are in God are also in each one of us, everybody quite literally has everything within. Therefore, no human being can be either all good or completely bad. Even though in many the higher and highest Divine characteristics and powers merely exist in seed form, they are there. If we fail to recognise them in ourselves or someone else, it is because they are still slumbering. 

One of the main purposes of our present existence is assisting Mother Earth with her evolutionary process. With each one who awakens to their true nature and begins to grow and evolve consciously, she does the same. Life on our beloved beautiful planet will never cease. Just the same as we as individuals and as a race are doing, it will keep on moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life onto ever higher levels of existence of such beauty and sophistication as we as yet are unable to imagine even in our wildest dreams. 

A most precious jewel is waiting to be found by each one of us. All we have to do is look for it the right way and in the right place. Travelling along the spiritual pathway of life, we need to be alert at all times, but not as much for the things of the material side of life as for the Divine spirit who is incessantly at work behind the scenes. We do well to watch out for feeling the touch of the Guardian Angel at our side and to listen to the voice of our Master on the highest levels of life. Even in crowded places it can be heard – or rather, felt because it speaks to us through our feeling world, the soul.

Aspiring healers and lightbringers avoid the disturbances of the material world as much as possible and if this is not possible, rise above them so that they can perceive what is known as the small still voice of their inner guidance. They prefer paying attention to it and following its instructions, rather than listening to foolish voices that tell them to do foolish things and go to foolish places. They know that any voice that tells them such things can never be the right one to follow. Having learnt discernment at the hand of their inner teacher and using plenty of common sense, protects them against falling prey to irresponsible and dangerous psychic forces of spirits who are still engaged in the lessons of experiencing the dark forces of life. The only voice wise ones are willing to follow is that of their Master, who is the voice of Divine love and wisdom. 

Having reached this developmental point, when we return to the world of spirit once more, we and the wise ones in charge of us can see that Earth life no longer can teach us anything. And that means that we, our spirit and soul that is, are at last ready to move on to more elevated lessons on ever higher levels of life.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’ 
[*=center] ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’ 
 
Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘Ich Bete An Die Macht Der Liebe’ 
(I pray to the power of love)

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

No matter what people tell you, words and ideas can change the world. - Robin Williams


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Soul? – Part Four*

*Plea To My Spirit And Soul





*

Oh, my spirit and soul,
Where are you and what are you made of?
Being invisible and incomprehensible,
Do you belong to the Divine part of me?
Whenever my eyes gaze upon
The beauty and wonder of God’s Creation
And I feel the loving embrace of the Sun,
I am in touch with you.

My inner ears listen and
There’s no doubt in my mind
That you are there.
Although my earthly eyes
Will never be able to see you,
There’s no doubt about your presence
In my heart.

Intangible as you are,
You are not understood by the masses,
For you can neither be weighed nor measured.
But when I close my eyes over something in disgust
Or am so frightened that I want to stick my head
Into the sand and make the world disappear,
Deep within I feel your presence
And am reassured that you
Are guiding and protecting me,
By day and night.

Only a fool would deny your existence.
And yet, to this day many choose
To ignore your callings that reach
Us on the earthly plane of life
From deep within the very core of our being.
If only you could be seen and heard
And were shouting, at least sometimes,
As a loud voice in the marketplace,
People would listen to your pleas
And willingly do their share of
Bringing a more peaceful world into being
Through becoming ever more
Peaceful, kind and loving themselves.

Oh, my spirit and soul . . .

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Soul? – Part Five*

*About Soul Food*

*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory





*
​ 
After having spent a difficult earthly lifetime without any spiritual sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to the world of spirit. When he had rested and recuperated there for a while, he still felt very confused. So he asked one of the ministering Angels: ‘What is this place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are states of consciousness that only exists in the earthly minds of human beings. Let me show you what I mean.’ 

The Angel took the man to a room where people were sitting at a banquet table that was laden with delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a feast was in progress and each participant had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands. All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving in spite of the abundance before them. They were desperately trying to feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, they were looking on the food kept on falling from their spoons onto the table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers. Although we are in charge of you, we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, it is enough to do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to your help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something.

The Angel took the man to another room where people were seated round another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the one in the other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were happily tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a great time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because, helped intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was available for all.

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection of what happens in earthly life. There as well as here, the only thing that really matters is that you become aware of your true nature as one of God’s children of the Earth. You find yourself in that existence from time to time so that you may learn to behave in keeping with your true nature, which means loving each other so much that you to want to share with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, makes available to you.

‘In the final analysis, it’s everyone’s own attitude to themselves and each other and the behaviour this brings about towards those around you that makes the difference between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. Spiritual knowledge is food from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. It is a veritable treasure, but merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New knowledge that comes your way is meant to be tried and tested by you through applying it to your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way the wealth contained in any of the information received can penetrate your consciousness and so become your property. Only then can it expand and your comprehension of life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of your very own healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes each one of you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the learning you are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever is gained in wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in need of it. If you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your intuition, we will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth, spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Spiritually young and inexperienced souls, during the early stages of their earthly education you can only learn through their own experiences. This is how they have to find out that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and their own, and not yet knowing the true purpose and meaning of their existence, leads to a gradually increasing severe deprivation of spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the Divine wisdom and truth your Highest Self is bringing you through your inner teacher is essential soul food, not for the selected few but for every human being on the Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has been sufficiently starved of this kind of sustenance does it begin to feel its soul’s hunger and thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in search of it.

‘When you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your race’s earthly development, each one of you made their contribution towards creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life.

‘Alas, to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using their gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own small pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice, belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself and others a state of living Hell on the Earth.

‘However, God is love and the law of life is love, and each life that is filled with love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the supply is endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you send out must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love expresses itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a word of understanding and/or the touch of a hand.

‘When it comes to adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life, being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can manifest itself through you and make your world into a better and more beautiful place for everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with religions and everything with bringing forth your own Christ nature. This is how each one of you is required to eventually make their contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of that which is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing Heaven down to your planet.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it may be required. To support you in these endeavours, we have given you the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present state of sophistication.

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that ever existed? By e-mail, through forums, social websites like Facebook and Twitter, and whatever other means of communication will eventually be at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is now flowing so freely directly from the source of your being into all human hearts that are open to receive it. All are your siblings in the great family of humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon and act by sharing your abundance.

‘Whenever some spiritual knowledge comes your way, first turn to your inner guidance to establish whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ take the good news on board and spread it as much as possible. Do so in the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night.

‘As spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for you with the help of Aquarius?

‘It is through generously distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, the more you will be able to see for yourself how every one of your needs is constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of it yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell us what is?’

Freely, freely you have received.
Freely, freely now give.
Go in our name
And because you believe,
Others will follow us, too.

Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort*

*Part A*

*Your Destiny Is Glorious




*
​ 
There now follows a collection of intuitively updated and enlarged essences of various teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’. Here is the first one: 

‘God is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. This is the Universal power and light, wisdom and love through which all things on every level of life come into being. God is in everything and everything is in God. S/He is therefore present in anything that manifests itself on every level of your planet. On the inner plane life has always remained one vast living and breathing organism. 

‘Because you are part of God and God is part of you, you too are in everything, even though during the early part of its existence in physicality your earthly self was unaware of this. Without you consciously knowing about it, you have always been in search of experiences that will help you grow in wisdom and understanding and lead to an expansion of your consciousness. For all human beings this continues until the outer as well as the inner parts of their nature have become consciously aware of the presence of God in every aspect of their own being, as well as every other lifeform in your world and all others. 

‘Every particle of you on the physical, mental, spiritual and astral planes is part of God and its essence is infinite and eternal. You are related to God not merely because your spirit is a spark of the Divine, but because every cell and atom of your physical body contains it. God cannot be separated from anything that exists anywhere on Earth or in the Heavens, i.e. the higher and highest levels of life. And nothing anywhere in the whole of Creation is beyond or out of the reach of God’s will and power. 

‘Every one of God’s characteristics and powers is also in you, the highest and the best and most noble as well as the worst and most evil. Yet, everything exists for wise reasons and a high and holy destiny ultimately awaits all God’s children of the Earth. As each one of you is spark of the Divine and a child of God, you are young Gods in the making and that’s a truly glorious pathway to walk. * Knowing this, let your inner light shine and never grow tired of being a good, wise and positive influence in your world. Pray for the gift of Divine courage and strength to help you keep on serving the good of the whole through freely and unselfishly sharing your gifts and talents that are likely to have taken many lifetimes to develop. 

‘Give without hesitation and rest safely in the knowledge that when you do your best on the physical, mental and spiritual planes of life, wherever you may find yourself at any given moment, nothing but more of the same will return to you in due course. Try it out for yourself, so that life itself through your own experiences can teach you that there really is nothing to fear and everything to live, strive and look forward to.’ * Everything that is in your life is there only by the grace and the will of your true parents, the great Father/Mother of all life, so do not forget to daily express your gratitude for all their gifts, material as well as spiritual.’

* See links at the end of this chapter.

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort*

*Part B*

*The Road To Joy





*
​ 
‘Many events of earthly life on the surface look like tragedies. But when you step back and observe them from the right perspective, i.e. the one of the spiritual background of your present existence, you will soon recognise that in truth they are golden opportunities for learning. Each one of them helps you to grow in wisdom and understanding. Gradually you develop the spiritual powers that lift you above the anguish and frustration, hurts and disappointments of the physical plane. Alas, the lessons through which you achieve this goal can only be learnt through taking part in it.

‘It would do you no good at all if you were born straight away into a heavenly place where nothing but milk and honey, strawber*ries and cream awaits you. In such a place it would be impossible for you to grow and your consciousness expand. Only through the lack of something can you get to know and appreciate its true value. And you are on the Earth plane to bring forth and develop the Divine aspects of your own being because this will enable you to deal with whatever comes your way and that in a godly manner. It is a difficult pathway you are walking, but each time you stumble the Angels and we are ready to come to your aid. *

‘Everything that happens in earthly life can be made more bearable by shining the spirit’s light onto it. As soon as you make the effort to view the events of your world from the higher perspective of our vision, you will be able to recognise the wise purpose behind them. Do not forget to remind yourself that carrying the world on your shoulders has never been humankind’s work but God’s. And take comfort from the knowledge that everything in earthly life is ultimately but a passing phase in your own development and that of your world.’ *

* See links at the end of Part F.

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * 
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort*
​
*Part C* ​
*Unbounded Freedom






*
​‘The law of life is love and love is your true nature. You have been granted the gift of another lifetime to bring you closer to your ultimate goal of being like God and loving God’s way. The Jesus legend is a depiction of the simple, pure and holy lifepath of those who are striving for spiritual Mastership, and that it all of you. Such a lifetime on the Earth plane needs to be one of sacrifice and service, of loving and giving, but also of the ability to act in stern and strong ways. Learning to love God’s way does not mean being easy-going and soft. And when at times you have to grip situations with courage and determination, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and the Angels will show you how to go about it.’ *

‘Earthly life presents you with so many tests and trials that you sometimes feel as if you could not walk another step. You may find things easier to bear when you understand that every experience that comes your way is the fruit of seeds you have sown in other lifetimes on the physical plane. And it may comfort you to know that what’s happening to you is part of every human being’s earthly training. But each time you have solved a problem and successfully climbed over yet another hurdle of the hurts and disappointments that are an inevitable part of your earthly education, you have conquered something and gained a victory.

‘Although some of your successes seem hardly worth mentioning, even the smallest ones take you another step forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life that moves you into the freedom of no longer needing to take part in earthly life and of being released into the exploration and taking an active part in the higher levels of life. Although this is hard for you to imagine at present, it surely will come.’ *

* See links at the end of Part F.

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort*

*Part D*

*Realise Your Inner Strength

*


​ 
‘The purpose of every earthly lifetime is the development of the higher aspects of your nature and bringing forth your own inner strength. By constantly tapping into and using them your spiritual light and power increase, so that with the passing of time you become more god-like. You will find that the more the radiance of the spiritual side of your being lights up your daily tasks and encounters, the more easily you cope with earthly life.

‘We too once walked that pathway and therefore know how difficult it can be for as long as our physical bodies hold you tightly in its grip with its pains and afflictions of mind, body and spirit. * By now we also know that all these things are the direct result of the thinking and behaviour patterns of the small self with its tiresome ego and fearful earthly mind. For a long time the lower self in its arrogance believes that it knows it knows everything when in truth it does not have a clue about any of the things that really matter, and that is the spiritual background of earthly life. This is because in the course of many lifetimes the earthly self gets lost in an ever denser jungle of erroneous beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. It is a self-made prison whose walls with the passing of time grows so thick that it encloses the earthly self like a black box and a dungeon that cannot be penetrated by even the smallest rays of the light of spiritual wisdom.

‘During the lifetimes spent without the awareness of your true nature, a fresh layer of all manner of fears, especially those of the unknown and death is left behind in the memories of your soul. They form deposits which at some stage of your development have to be dismantled, by none other than you and that may reveal itself as surprisingly hard work. The same as every new layer you once accumulated took you away from the Source of your being, God, those you dissolve move you closer to Him/Her again. This process is an essential part of every human being’s compulsory earthly education.

‘We, your spirit friends and helpers, need you on the other side of the veil of consciousness as much as you need us. Our task is showing you how you can triumph over the darkness of the spiritual ignorance that has been overshadowing every aspect of your world, individually and collectively, for such a long time. Your part consists of the grounding of your steadily increasing store of spiritual knowledge by applying its principles to your daily life. You then need to share your insights and beliefs with as many as possible, to enable them to increase their inner strength and help their spiritual wings to grow. True evolutionary progress for your whole world is made each time you lift yourself and someone around you above the common narrow horizons and vision of earthly life.

‘Leaning on a teaching from the Jesus legend, we say to you: ‘Rise from your bed and walk.’ The bed is a metaphor for your earthly existence and the way of walking we mean is letting the light of the spiritual path show the way that leads to the rediscovery and reconnection with to the inner Source of your being. Do all you can to re-establish your contact with it and work together with it, so you can be used as an ever more powerful channel through which the blessing and healing energies of the Universal Forces can flow into Mother Earth and all her lifeforms and from there into the rest of Creation.’

* See links at the end of Part F.

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort - **Part E*

*Trust





*
​ 
‘Truly, we say to you that there never is any need for giving up hope  that things for you and your world are gradually getting better and that  healing really is taking part in all its aspects. Walking around in an  anxious and worried state is unnecessary and a waste of precious energy,  because God, the Great Architect, has designed a plan of life that is  perfect. * There is a grand plan for the whole of life and within it are  smaller ones for whole nations and groups of people as well as each  individual spirit and soul who is part of them.

‘Nothing happens perchance, by accident or is a coincidence in your  world or anywhere else, because everything in the whole of Creation is  subject to the Universal laws, God’s laws. There can be no doubt about  it that whatever happens does so for a wise higher reason. The first  Divine law is love and every unloving and hateful thought, word and/or  action contravenes this law, represents a sin and creates a debit in  your spiritual bankbook, which in due course has to be made good and  paid.

‘That’s where the law of cause and effect, known as the law of Karma, an  offshoot of the first law, enters the picture. This law ensures that  whatever is sent out into the Universe by anyone anywhere must return to  its sender at some stage of their development. In one form or another  it presents itself as soon as the person’s earthly self has grown strong  enough to cope with reaping the harvest of the seeds it planted in  previous lifetimes. You can see for yourself that there is no such thing  as good or bad luck or fortune.

‘However, when what’s known in your world as ‘bad luck’ strikes, it  never comes as some kind of punishment but as an opportunity for  learning, growing and making good. The events are teaching you what it  feels like to be at the receiving end of the things you dished out with  great abundance whilst you were still unaware of the Universal laws’  existence. You may even have enjoyed hurting and wounding others during  those early stages of your development. When someone burst into tears or  turned away in aguish, you may have smiled and relished what to you  seemed like another victory.

‘Oh dear, poor foolish you! If only you’d have known, you would have  been more cautious and not allowed your most deadly weapon, the lethal  sword of your tongue run wild to create havoc and cause pain wherever  you went, the way you did. You would have guarded it more carefully. *  Any kind of suffering that has to be endured in this lifetime is the  only way human beings can pay when the bill for their wrongdoings of the  past is presented. That’s the only way you can redeem yourself and make  good where you once sinned.

‘This principle applies as much to individual souls as to the souls of  every nation and that of our whole world, and God and the Angels are  tirelessly at work repairing and healing whatever damage has been done.  And even though it frequently seems that things are happening perchance  in your world and your life, rest assured that this is not the case.  Ultimately everything can only work out in keeping with the Divine will  and wishes. Bear these things in mind and whenever you have done your  best with the material the Universe is placing before you, surrender the  outcome to the love and laws of the Highest and say: ‘Thy will and not  mine shall be done.’

‘All your needs are known to your friends and helpers in the world of  light. First in line are the Angels and Master, including the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma. They see to it that no-one is tried  beyond what they can endure and that no soul ever picks up a cross that  is too heavy to carry. God is part of everything and it is the courage  and strength of the Divine that sees each one of His/Her children  through to the end of their long evolutionary journey of many lifetimes.  We hope and pray that this knowledge lifts you above the fears and  anxieties of earthly life, and sets you free to concentrate ever more on  the greater realities of the spiritual and eternal aspects of life.’

* See links at the end of Part F.

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

** * **
​


----------



## Aquarius

*From White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort*

*Part F*

*Desiderata For The Aquarian Age

*_*



*_​ 
The following is an extract from ‘Desiderata For The Aquarian Age’ *: ‘Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have a right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it should.

‘So make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you. And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of our world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem themselves and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And whatever your aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be, make an effort to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil it. This alone can bring peace with ourselves and God.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Young Gods In The Making’  



[*=center]‘The Law Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Prophet On Death’ 
[*=center]‘About Time’ 
[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
[*=center]‘Desiderata’ 
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo

*Found in old St. Paul Church, Baltimore 1692.*
Go placidly amid the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. 
As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons.  
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even the dull and ignorant; they too have their story.  Avoid loud and agressive persons; they are vexations to the spirit. 
If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and  lesser persons than yourself. 
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.  Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.  
Exercise caution in your business affairs; for the world is full of trickery.  But let this not blind you to what virtue there is: many persons strive for high ideals; and everywhere life is full of heroism. 
Be yourself.  Especially, do not feign affection.  Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass. 
Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth.  Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.  But do not distress yourself with imaginings.  Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness. 
Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself.  You are a child of the universe, no less that the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here.  and whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. 
Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive God to be, and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life keep at peace with your soul. 
With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. 
Be careful.  Strive to be happy.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Road Less Travelled

*_*



*_​ 
Two roads diverged in a wood.
Alas, I could not travel both.
Long I stood, looking down,
As far as I could,
To where they disappeared.

I chose the road less travelled,
Which seemed as fair,
But looked as if it could do with more wear.
Although those travelling it
Had worn it away about the same,
My inner guidance said for me it had more of a claim.

That morning, both equally lay
Covered with leaves
That human feet had trodden black.
Knowing that one way of necessity leads to another,
I promised myself I’d never come back
And for my life chose the road less travelled,
But not just for a day.

Now I am glad to tell you,
Though not without a sigh,
How ages gone by,
Two roads diverged in a wood
And I was the weary wanderer
Who picked the one less travelled by.
It turned out to be a long and hard road,
But I’m glad I took this one.
I grew in wisdom and understanding
And that will forever make a big difference
To my life and me.

Robert Frost
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Dawning Of The New Age

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides’ that appeared in the Lodge’s Calendar March 2017: ‘Today we are calling to bring you light in the form of spiritual knowledge to renew your hope about the birth of the new age that for some time has been taking place on the earthly plane of life. Be of good cheer, dear Friends, and have faith in the ever increasing power of the Christ light and love that slowly but surely is bringing about the dawning of this age. It is moving ever closer to all of you. Suddenly and when you least expect it, you will be able to see its light in the sky. One moment it will seem to be night and the next moment it will be day.

‘To do your share of bringing this event about, look into and focus your whole attention on the light of the Christ Star, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Trust the love of the Divine and Its evolutionary plan for humankind and its world, that this plan is perfect and that everything will work out well in the end – and that much sooner than many of you may presently think. This does not mean that one dark night your whole world will suddenly find itself in broad daylight. What we are talking is about the spiritual dawning that is taking place as ever more of you become aware of their true nature and the presence of the Universal laws that apply to all lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation.

‘As soon as the number of awakened ones has reached a certain critical point, their energies will be pulling those of the unawakened ones with them upwards and forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And as you know by now, nothing can happen on the outer plane of earthly life unless it was firsts created on the inner levels. That which is taking place there manifests itself in the world around you. Bear this in mind when you reflect on the many earthquakes and other disasters of recent times *. Each one of them is an indication that another major shift of consciousness is in progress on the inner levels.’

Extract from ‘Witnessing Evolution’ *: ‘Under the influence of the higher powers who at any given time are working on behalf of us and our world, it does not take over-long in Universal terms until everybody who is taking part in one particular experience starts to walk down the path the pioneers and wayfinders have trodden for them. Naturally, this applies as much to lessons of a positive as a negative nature. But as soon as the thoughts and actions of sufficient numbers of us are working in positive and constructive ways with the forces of light on the inner level of life, ever increasing amounts of these energies are created. This continues until they have become powerful enough to absorb all remaining traces of the dark and destructive elements in us and our world. They are then transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life.’

* Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Witnessing Evolution’ 
[*=center]‘Who Is Really In Charge Of Our World?’ 
[*=center]‘Disasters’ 
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’


* * *
​


----------



## bobo

A young Norwegian wrote this song to his mother's funeral - now it's sung in churches all over the world

[video=youtube_share;nhKAUoF8fqQ]https://youtu.be/nhKAUoF8fqQ[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

*God’s Chosen People

*_*




*_​
I am the I AM, the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. I am the spiritual Sun beyond and behind the Sun in the sky above you. I am the brightest Light and the highest Star in the whole of Creation. You, the whole human race, are My chosen people and we, the Holy Trinity, are your God. We are one and we are the source of all wisdom, knowledge and truth. Our laws decree that everything must return to its source and because you once went forth from our loving heart, that’s the place to which each one of you eventually has to return. There is no other place for you to go.​ 
Because we are one, for the sake of simplicity I will continue to talk about Me and like Me you are spirit and soul and your true home is the world of spirit. Though it may often feel as if you were struggling on your own in earthly life, you have never been left alone or abandoned there. You always have been and will be accompanied by My Angels, as well as your spirit guides and Masters. I, the Divine Trinity, am the Great White Spirit and the architect and designer of the great plan of life. I am the director of the movie of life and everything obeys My laws and follows My instructions. The Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life, known as the Christ Circle, are the executors of My plan. They are in charge of your spirit guides and helpers on the lower levels. Through these channels I am constantly giving parts of My wisdom to you and your world that are suitable for the degree of understanding the individual and collective consciousness of your race has reached at any given time.

All human beings in earthly life eventually have to come to terms with the fact that there are other dimensions to themselves and their present existence. To assist the tuning of your individual and collective minds into the frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life, the Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers, throughout the ages have been communicating with you in symbolisms and metaphors, parables and legends. They are designed in such a way that eventually they can be grasped by even the slowest minds. By now sufficient numbers of you are receiving My wisdom directly from Me through your inner connection with Me. All of you have spent many lifetimes in search of Divine wisdom and truth and as soon as you have learnt to pay attention to and follow My guidance from within, outside intervention is no longer required. Every human being in earthly life has to walk this pathway in the end. To your delight you will then find that it is impossible for anyone to pull the wool over your eyes.

Symbolisms and metaphors have always been the language with which the spirit world communicates with humankind. From the earliest beginnings of its existence on the Earth, those who are taking care of you and your world on the highest levels of life have been using this mode to convey their ideas, thoughts and truths to you. At the start of your earthly education you are still unable to recognise what all symbolisms for what they truly and you cannot yet grasp their meaning. But as you progress on the evolutionary pathway, the gift of interpreting them gradually comes to us. From within your own being it unfolds and slowly provides you with an ever clearer vision of the spiritual aspects of life. It brings the gift of true clairvoyance and that is an understanding of the esoteric meaning of symbols and the spiritual truths behind all aspects of earthly life.

In the course of the Aquarian Age ever more of you are going to develop the ability to recognise the esoteric meaning of the symbolisms that for such a long time had to remain hidden behind the surface words of the myths and legends of your world. This has always applied to every one of the belief systems that ever existed and therefore also to the Jesus legend. It is the tale of a spiritual Master’s life and a demonstration of how all human beings eventually have to conduct their lives. It was given by the Angels and Masters in charge of your world for wise educational purposes and by My will and wishes. And it is with full intention that young and inexperienced souls should at first take the Jesus legend literally.

As far as the sacred texts of your world are concerned, as time went by it was inevitable that many misunderstandings and misinterpretations – intentionally and otherwise – crept into them and many have stayed to this day. There is no need to begrudge any of this because all of it has been grist to the mill of your race’s evolutionary development. The misunderstandings provided invaluable teaching aids for your earthly education, when you, My beloved children, were placed there one lifetime after another.

Sooner or later you every one of you reaches the point when the bottle and spoon feeding of spiritual knowledge that may or may not be true, fails to satisfy you. When you have had enough of lies and deceptions, you go in pursuit of My truth. The ways of the past have served their purpose when your soul at last is filled with a great hunger and thirst for the truth and nothing but the truth. Your longing for it turns into the incentive that in the end propels each one of you forward on your predestined path of evolving into a seeker of wisdom and truth. Each has to do this in their own right and eventually has to find their own understanding of life and learn how to work things out for themselves.

My truths do not change, but your perception and understanding of them does and has to, in the long course of your evolutionary journey. To find this out for yourself is why I never intervened in past ages when anyone falsified and corrupted parts of my truth when it was given to your world in many different forms. It has always been possible to interpret My truths in many different ways. The degree of truth you pass on to others is a measure of your spiritual integrity and loyalty, to Me, yourself, the people around you and your whole world. And that is by far the best way of testing someone’s present evolutionary state.

Because each one of you, in the fullness of time, has to find their own way back to Me and into the awareness of their own Divine nature, in past ages the Angels never told you: ‘Things are so and so!’ They gave you symbolisms and metaphors instead, so you should interpret them. The Age of Aquarius is changing this because ever more of you have become sufficiently evolved to tune the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds into My frequencies, to receive My wisdom and truth directly from Me, the Source of your being.

Many of the deep esoteric meanings contained in the legends and fables of your world had to remain hidden from your understanding for a long time. And as reading and writing for the common people is a fairly recent development in your world, the doors were open wide to all manner of divergences from My truth. Humankind’s task has always been the unravelling of the mysteries of life, but to enable you to do this you first need to come to terms with the fact that in truth life is an ongoing process and uninterrupted flow. Ideas and concepts of this nature can only by grasped by those who are willing to look beyond the ends of their noses and lift their vision to the higher and highest realities of life.

Your understanding then enables you to go in search of My wisdom behind the surface words of every legend your world has ever known. By deciphering their symbolisms you can find a fresh understanding of their meaning. You can then see for yourself that the mythological heritage of all the cultures of your world is one vast storehouse of My wisdom and knowledge, and that many of their symbols contain messages that can speak to you to this day. *

The higher you climb up the spiritual mountain into the full light of your oneness with Me, the more easily you will be able to discern that the tales and legends that surround even the most venerated ones of the teachers, who are believed to have acted as My channels, in truth belong to the realms of mythology and not of history, because they never were based on historical facts.

* Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Beam Of  Starlight

*_*



*_​ 
With the help of the Christ Star and the Angels surrounding it everybody can do something for the healing of Mother Earth. Let’s join hearts and hands with them in prayer and focus our attention on the Christ Star’s light, the highest star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation. Concentrate on it for a while and absorb it by bathing in its radiance, then send it to all those who are affected by wars, acts of terrorism and all other types of crime. 

*Affirm:*​ 
I hold all perpetrators of our world into the light of the Christ Star. May it penetrate every fibre of their being, until the Divine spark in their hearts stirs from its slumber and turns into a small still flame of love. I ask the Angels of Healing, Peace and Reconciliation to be with me and show me how to go about this, so that everything is done in keeping with the Great Father/Mother’s will and wishes. 

I believe in the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star’s light and I trust the wisdom of God’s great plan.

Focussing on the Christ Star steadies our earthly minds and balances them, so that the light of the Heavenly Forces can shine through us into all dark aspects of earthly life. May all our thoughts be filled with positivity and light and may this continue until even the last shred of the darkness and despair of our world has been absorbed into the Christ Star’s light. Under the protection of Its radiance we form a circle and are together as one, so let’s join hearts and hands and pray as follows:

*World Healing Prayer

*_*



*_​ 
All glory, honour and praise be to You, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is 
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being 
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life, 
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up 
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing. 
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and 
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of 
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies 
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware 
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into 
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels 
This fire burns away 
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of 
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices, 
Its own and other people’s, 
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us 
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies 
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, 
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You 
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You *are* the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Sun Beyond The Sun

*


​ 
O Universal Christ,
You are the Light of all lights,
Star of all stars and the only born Son/Daughter
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life.
You are the Spiritual Sun
Whose love radiates into our world
Through the golden disc of light
In the sky above us.

The whole of Creation is made from Your light.
Your love and warmth sustains everything,
Down to the tiniest creatures and us.
Earth life too is constantly recreated by You.
And into your loving embrace each one of us
Returns at the end of their earthly struggles.

Reveal Your sacred face to us
In all things that are and grant us the gift
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth.
May it flow ever more powerfully directly
From Your loving heart into us and our world,
So that we can do our duty and serve You
With happy and loving hearts,
Safe in the knowledge that You
Will be guiding and protecting us,
In all Eternity.

Amen

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part A*

*By The Will And The Grace Of God

*


​ 
Everything in the whole of Creation is made by and of God, the Great Father/Mother of all life and the light of their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. It is there and exists only by the will and grace of God. Each one of us is a spark of the Divine and a child of God, all His/Her qualities and powers are also in us. We are true chips off the old block – if that isn’t too disrespectful an expression here. As above, so below. Darkness and light, positive and negative, masculine and feminine, the higher and lower aspects of life, are all in God and therefore also in us. Although on the surface of life some people seem to be all good or bad, do not allow appearances to deceive you – everybody has everything within.

The Earth is but one of our many training grounds and by the will of God all of us are have to take part in every one of the experiences the grand panorama of life has to offer along everyone’s personal evolutionary pathway. Our earthly existence is how the Angels, who are in charge of the development of us and our word, are teaching us the necessary discernment we need to differentiate between the opposing forces of the whole of Creation and therefore also in us, i.e. good and evil, right and wrong, truth and lies, and so forth. These concepts have always been ruled by God’s will and power, and our task as young Gods in the making is to learn how to control and master the various aspects of our nature.

Our earthly education is complete when we have gained a thorough grasp of all its subjects. Humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary journey requires that every one of us, without exception, first has to experience the lowest levels of human existence. This means that at a certain stage of our development all of us once had to walk a pathway that took us down to experience the utterly evil aspects of human nature, including ours. When these lessons have been imbibed sufficiently, to create the necessary balance we slowly but surely begin to move forwards and upwards until all we are bringing forth from within is that which is completely good. Yet, no matter how dark and gruesome anyone’s lessons may turn out to be, there isn’t one from which the grace of God will not eventually release us and help us to find our way into the conscious awareness of our Christ nature, our true nature which is nothing but love. The story of the resurrection of the Jesus myth describes this process.

The lifepath of people like Gandhi and Hitler is typical of the juxtaposition of good and evil. Isn’t it reassuring to know that the most recent lifetime of each of these two souls – the same as everybody else’s – has only been one of many? There is no doubt in my mind that both men, each in their own way, will be offered as many opportunities as they require for the redemption of the Karma they created in their most recent lifetime known to us. To shoulder the responsibility for that kind of Karma is surely a sign that these two men were old and experienced souls, each in his own way.

Having reached the Age of Aquarius, the Universe is presenting our world with the gift of a renewed understanding of the concepts of the spiritual realities that are at work behind all life on our planet and elsewhere. This enables wise ones to get the proper perspective on everything that ever happened and still does on this plane of life. They refuse to sit in judgement over anyone, for the simple reason that there is no way of knowing a person’s Karma, the life lessons they have come to take part in and the special missions that are waiting to be fulfilled by them.

Aware that all of us are like actors who, before coming into our present lifetime, have promised to take on a role and to play it to the best of our ability, wise ones accept that nothing exists outside the will of God. Therefore, even the most abominable dictators our world has ever seen, for example Genghis Khan, Hitler and Sadam Hussein, just as much as their polar opposites, say Gandhi or Mother Theresa, could only appear with the help and will of the Highest. The evil as well as the good they brought into our world undoubtedly were necessary to create the balance that is always required. Through this balancing act, which is constantly taking place in our world, we and our world are taught all our lessons.

Knowing that everything in our world always serves a wise and higher purposes, which we may not yet be able to recognise, drives home the importance of learning to go with the flow and accepting that ‘Thy will be done, not mine.’ When people have spent a lifetime experiencing being evil to the core, like the above named dictators, balance has been created and a great many spiritual debts paid in full. As we once more become aware of the purpose and meaning of our existence, it is highly likely that worst sinners will ask to spend their next earthly sojourn in a saintly fashion, like Mother Theresa or Gandhi. If it takes a thousand lifetimes of this kind of being a good person, even as monstrous debts as those of Genghis Khan, Hitler and Sadam Hussein will eventually have been paid. And there is just one way of restoring the balance of our spiritual bankbook of life and that is each through their own efforts.

Nothing in the whole of Creation has ever been beyond the reach of God’s will and power. This is especially the case when the human spirit first descends into earthly life. The lower self is put fully in charge of its thoughts, words and actions and with their help has to start building itself a soul. As the drives and urges of our animal nature take over, our pathway takes us ever deeper into experiencing the lower and lowest aspects of our own being and of others.

But, when the time is right, the Divine spark in our heart begins to stir from its slumber, our Highest or God Self increases its efforts of getting through to us. In the course of many lifetimes our Christ nature gradually grows stronger. When it has taken over our whole being, the grace of God Him/Herself, from the very core of our own being, shows us how to walk hand in hand with the Angels, moving ever upwards and onwards to experience the higher and eventually highest levels of life.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part B*

*Knowledge Is Power





*
​For as long as our perception is still glued to the belief that the frequently sad and traumatic realities of our earthly existence is all there is to life, God’s truth and with it the greater picture will remain hidden to us. This also applies to the limited horizons of our world’s religions. ‘Knowledge is power,’ Francis Bacon wrote. How right he was! The spiritual wisdom that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into the consciousness of our world gives is given to provide each one of us with the power to set ourselves spiritually free. This remains impossible for as long as we consider that life is a one-off thing.

The knowledge we are finding is meant to act as our liberator from the chains and shackles of the false beliefs and perceptions of the past. It can only do this when our awareness grows that life is a never ending circle, and that each one of us is walking on an evolutionary spiral that constantly winds itself forwards and upwards into the realisation of God’s true nature and our own. When we realise that we are children of God, that the essence of our being is eternal and immortal and that in truth there is no death, merely transformations into different lifestates, we are beginning to fly on the wings of God’s eternal wisdom and truth.

These wings enable us to rise above the concerns of Earth life. The greater picture starts to reveal itself to us with increasing clarity and we recognise the beauty and wonder of God’s great plan of life, in which all of us have their allocated place and role to play. Our grasp of the significance of myths and legends, for example the one of Arachne, the sacred spider of Greek mythology, increases. She is said to have been weaving the marvellous web of life since long before our race first appeared on the Earth and that she will forever continue to construct it in all its majesty and splendour.

The knowledge that is now coming our way ever more strongly is intended to be used for setting ourselves free from the religious slavery of the past. It can do this for anybody whose energies are right for waking up from their spiritual slumber. When we have once more become aware of our true nature, we no longer feel the need to look through a magnifying glass for the flaws in their earthly personalities, not even for people like Ghandi and Hitler. This is because we now appreciate that considering anyone’s character and behaviour for one single lifetime cannot get us anywhere in our search for the signs of their Christ nature. We no longer judge anyone because there is no way of knowing their Karma and why the plan for their life in the great book was designed the way it is for this time round.

To grasp the purpose and meaning of someone’s pathway through life, it is necessary to bear in mind what kind of lessons someone may have had to cope with in past lives that led to the learning of their present lifetime. If we wish to ponder on what the future could be holding in store for them, we need to peer beyond the ends of our noses. That is also what has to be done each time we try to foresee the possible destiny of our race and our whole world, and the role each one of us may be required to play eventually.

Considering the whole of someone’s evolutionary pathway, as well as that of our race and world as a whole, not merely over one single lifetime but countless ones, enables us to find the kind of forgiveness that flows quite naturally from our heart and soul, and that for ourselves and each other that is required from each one of us at the end of our earthly education. But for as long as our inner perception is closed to the higher realities of the spiritual background of life, forgiving in this manner is impossible. With the awakening of our higher nature comes the realisation that pardoning someone for their misdeeds does not mean condoning what they did.

With the awakening of our Christ nature, feelings like love and compassion, tolerance and forgiveness towards all lifeforms come alive in us and we discover that love really does understand all and therefore forgives everything. Whenever we hear or read about humankind’s suffering anywhere in our world, forgiveness for the perpetrators flows quite naturally from our being and we think to ourselves: ‘Forgive them, Great Father/Mother of all life, for they know not what they are doing to themselves.

From our own experiences we learn why the Jesus legend talks about the Master weeping because of his love of humankind. It also happens to us on our road to mastering the earthly plane, as our vibrations become higher and our sensitivity to other people’s feelings increases. From time to time being moved to tears when we witness the suffering and misery human beings to this day are creating for each other is part of the road to Mastership. On such occasions something may stir within to remind us that in previous lifetimes we too did the things they are doing now and we feel an increasing urge to do something to alleviate humankind’s struggle and do as much as we can to bring about its natural end.

Whenever you are feeling this way, don’t overdo things in your eagerness to help. Quietly speak your truth, sow the seeds that are at your disposal, then step back and trust God and the Angels to do the rest. Those who are ready for what you have to give will understand. The others will follow suit when their time for it has come.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part C*

*God’s Will Is Known Within




*
​Symbols and metaphors are the language of the spirit. From the earliest beginnings of humankind’s existence on the Earth, the highest levels of life have been using them to convey its ideas, thoughts and truths to us. At the start of our earthly education we are still unable to recognise them for what they truly are and understand their meaning. But as we  progress on the evolutionary pathway, the gift of interpreting these signals gradually comes to us. From within our own being it unfolds our spiritual perception and vision and provides us with ever clearer vision and clairvoyance. True clairvoyance is the comprehension of the esoteric meaning of symbols and of the truth that can be found behind all aspects of earthly life.

In the course of the Aquarian Age ever more of us are going to develop the gift of recognising the esoteric meaning of the symbolisms that for such a long time had to remain hidden behind the surface words of the myths and legends of our world. This applies to every one of the religions and belief systems that ever existed and therefore also to the Jesus legend. And like everything that has ever happened in earthly life and continues to do so to this day, the tale of the Master’s life was given by the Angels and Masters in charge of our world for wise educational purposes and by the will of God. It was with full intention that young and inexperienced souls should at first take it literally. *

It has been said that the Will of God is known within. What a long time it seems to have taken for humankind to realise that this is an indication that the will of God is known to us because God is as much part of us as we are of God. Saying that this is easily done, but where is God? From the first moment of a human being’s appearance on the Earth plane a spark of the Divine dwells in its heart, although at first only in seed form. Each one of us, without exception, is the Great Father/Mother’s child of the Earth and a young God in the making. One cannot help marvelling at what a long way our race must have come on its evolutionary pathway.

How truly blessed we are to be among the awakened ones at this very special time! And it’s good to know that our intuition = the inner teacher and guide, is the living God within. Its task it is to keep us safe by steering us through the rapids of our earthly existence with the help of Its wisdom. With the passing of time we learn to rely on this guidance. We ever more willingly follow its advice, which rises through the world of our feelings from the innermost core of our being into our conscious awareness.

Knowing that God is no outside force but an integral part of our own nature, there no longer is the need for anyone to run around endlessly and in decreasing circles, like chickens with their heads chopped off, ostentatiously ‘doing good’. The more highly evolved, spiritually open and aware we become and bring forth our true Christ nature, the more powerfully a deep inner desire simply to be a good person can be felt. The recognition that every life, including ours, has a special meaning and fulfils a higher purpose, makes us kinder and more loving, respectful, tolerant and considerate towards the needs of those around us, whilst not overlooking our own.

Being aware that everybody has everything within, the very worst as well as the best, makes it easy to look for and find the good in all people and situations. And whenever the need for it arises, we freely and willingly choose the way less travelled and ignore the easy options, for the simple reason that our inner guru tells us that this route is the right one for us. Appreciating that God’s Kingdom can only establish itself on the Earth plane when ever more of us do their share of making our planet a better place for all its inhabitants, we roll up our sleeves – metaphorically speaking – and get to work. This starts with bringing our own inner house in order and sweeping in front of our own door. Any contribution, no matter how small, does make a difference. In due course our joint efforts will take all of God’s children of the Earth back into the conscious awareness of their true nature and the duties and responsibilities that are involved.

The inner teacher is the only authority in the whole of Creation that can show us what is good and right, beautiful and true for us at any given moment. With the passing of time we learn to trust it and gladly pay attention to what it has to say. Supported by our inner guidance we unflinchingly take positive actions that are based on our natural inclinations and follow not only our own highest dreams, ideals and inspirations, but those of the whole of humankind. This is our personal guru’s way of showing us how to fulfil our highest potential. In this way eventually every human being’s Highest or God Self will assist its earthly counterpart to manifest its the characteristics of their Christ nature in earthly life.

That’s the only way Christ will ever be born in Bethlehem. The town represents a symbolism for the collective heart and soul of all humankind and every individual one within it. Each time another human being makes their Christ nature a reality in Earth life, one more of is doing their share of bringing God’s kingdom down the Earth and assists our race’s homecoming into the oneness with God and all life. Every conscious effort one of us makes at being good, not out of fear of retribution or hoping for some kind of recompense, but simply because we feel an urgent need to express our higher nature in all our endeavours.

On the inner level all life is one and even the smallest effort of expressing our Christ nature is worthwhile, because everything that is done for one is done for all. Therefore, when we are healing all life is recovering with us. And each time one of us progresses on their evolutionary homeward bound journey, our whole race and even our planet and everything it holds in its loving embrace moves forwards and upwards with us.

* Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’


* * *
​


----------



## bobo

*Instructions for Life in the New Millennium from the Dalai Lama *
1. Take into account that great love and great achievements involve
great risk. 
2. When you lose, do not lose the lesson. 
3. Follow the three Rs: Respect for self, Respect for others, Responsibility for all your actions. 
4. Remember that not getting what you want is sometimes a wonderful stroke of luck. 
5. Learn the rules so you know how to break them properly. 
6. Do not let a little dispute injure a great friendship. 
7. When you realize you have made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it. 
8. Spend some time alone every day. 
9. Open your arms to change, but do not let go of your values. 
10. Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer. 
11. Live a good, honorable life.  Then, when you get older and think back, you will be able to enjoy it a second time. 
12. A loving atmosphere in your home is the foundation for your life. 
13. In disagreements with loved ones, deal only with the current situation.  Do not bring up the past. 
14. Share your knowledge.  It is a way to achieve immortality. 
15. Be gentle with the earth. 
16. Once a year, go someplace you have never been before. 
17. Remember that the best relationship is one in which your love for each other exceeds your need for each other. 
18. Judge your success by what you had to give up in order to get it. 
19. Approach love and cooking with reckless abandon.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part D*

*Hoping And Dreaming





*

​The Universe’s hopes, dreams and aims in truth are our own. The realisation of this in the end encourages the small and frightened earthly self to gradually surrender every last shred of its selfishness and fears, as it merges ever more with its Highest Self, the Christ Spirit. Each time this happens for one more of us, the story of the resurrection is coming true. It can take a long time, sometimes decades, for the lower self to die on the cross, the oldest symbol of our earthly existence, until the Christ Self can finally take over its whole being. Its Spirit then rises from being incarcerated and entombed in the atoms of another human physical body. As its cells increasingly fill with the Christ light, they are restored and regenerated to normal healthy functioning. 

This is how the ancient prophecy that a being would appear in our world, to heal everybody’s wounds, make good our sins and save us all, at last comes true and is fulfilled. The Age of Aquarius is going to bring us ever more of the revelations of God’s truth. From the evidence it has already provided us with it is clear to see that the long promised healer, saviour and redeemer is the Christ Spirit in every human heart and the heart and soul of our whole world. It could never have been a man by the name of Jesus, a Christed one, half God and half human, just the same as we are.

George Eliot wrote: ‘Our finest hope is [our] finest memory.’ I believe that by this she meant the shedding of our lower earthly nature and reawakening into the awareness of who and what we truly are and always have been: part of God, at one with God and the same as God – nothing but goodness and light. To me, this in a nutshell is the meaning of the Master Jesus’ dying on the cross and his subsequent resurrection. Someone wrote to me the other day: ‘I am silent in the face of your in my view negative references to Jesus in your writings. Were you there?’ My response was: ‘In reply to your question, the one who is writing through me, my Highest Self, in whom we are all one, said: ‘No, you were not there, because the events described in the Jesus legend never took place in the realities of Earth life. If they had, you could have been there.’’

Wikipedia has the following to say about the Jesus legend and the New Testament’s gospels dedicated to it: ‘A gospel is an account that describes the life, death and resurrection of Jesus of Nazareth. The most widely known examples are the four canonical gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John, but the term is also used to refer to apocryphal gospels, non-canonical gospels, Jewish-Christian gospels, and Gnostic gospels. Christianity places a high value on the four canonical gospels, which it considers to be a revelation from God and central to its belief system. Christianity traditionally teaches that the four canonical gospels are an accurate and authoritative representation of the life of Jesus. But more liberal churches and many scholars believe that not everything contained in the gospels is historically reliable. For example, according to Linda Woodhead ‘the gospels’ birth and resurrection narratives can be explained as attempts to fit Jesus’ life into the logic of Jewish expectations.’ 

What is so terrible about accepting that the Jesus story is a legend, when something much more beautiful and profound, kind and loving, simple and realistic – as well as yes, down to Earth –, is on offer in exchange for the weltering in the gore of the Jesus tale? To appeal to the public and capture people’s imagination, it was painted on a vast canvas in the style of the great classical tragedy tradition of Greek antiquity. This is not surprising because the writers were Jewish people who were steeped in the Greek culture. You don’t have to take my word for it that God’s truth really is hidden behind the words of the Gospels. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’, in this context especially pages 229-231. See the link at the end of this paragraph. Ask the wise one within you whether any of what is written there as well as in my jottings is true and right for you, and pay careful attention to its response. 

If you, my dear reader, are one of the Doubting Thomases ‘out there’, I have a few questions for you: ‘Are you seriously interested in finding God’s truth? Do you wish that our world should become a more peaceful and enjoyable place for all, where the people of all nations live together in peace and harmony, where exploitation, greed and over-consumption, violence and crime are no longer known? If you do want these things to happen, welcome to the club of the believers that with the help and the will of God and the Angels anything can be done. The only condition for joining our fellowship is the love in your heart for all of humankind, our world and its Creator and the Angels, who bring us into being and take us out of it, and between these two states of existence take good care of us and try to make our earthly existence bearable.

And if you would like a confirmation that what I am telling you here and in any other part of my writings is true, again consult with your inner teacher, the living God within, the Christ Spirit. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who knows the answer to all our questions and doesn’t charge anything for its services. From ‘The Milk Is White’ comes the following warning: ‘It is important to be aware that there are many souls incarnate who are misguided, because they have not yet overcome their selfish desires and present themselves to us as Gurus and Masters and seek our allegiance and all that entails. Others have the spiritual knowledge but because they do not live that knowledge mislead themselves into using it for selfish purposes. Hence independent thought is very important. ‘By their actions you may judge them’ and ‘Beware the priest who is also a businessman’ is wise counsel to keep in mind.

‘There are others who, with the best of intentions, try to convince us that the texts on which they rely are the only true one. Sadly this ignorance demonstrates a lack of understanding of the Truth. Some present for our acceptance and salvation what may be likened to a beautiful bonsai – a plant whose shape is contrived, whose roots do not probe deeply and whose branches are low and do not reach into the ethers. Whenever we are making any choices we need to be aware that a rope incorrectly knotted is difficult to undo.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 



[*=center]‘Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center] ‘Losing Faith To Finding Renewed Faith’ 

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part E*

*No-One Comes To The Father





*
​ 
The Christ Spirit told us through the Jesus legend: ‘No-one comes to the Father, except through me!’ To my mind, the message these words all along have been trying to convey is: ‘The only way of becoming one again with the Father is by endeavouring to be ever more like Me and the way I once revealed to you through the Jesus mystery and to this day am showing you still. You can only return to your true home and into being one again with your eternal and real Father/Mother through bringing forth from within you every bit of goodness and wholesomeness that is within you.

This alone in the fullness of time can bring each one of you back to Me. I am the spiritual light of the Sun behind the Sun, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. My spirit is all love, truth, honesty and integrity and the same qualities are slumbering inside you. I am part of you and you are part of Me. I am your eternal Self or God Self. We belong to each other and you can only grow into being fully and consciously one again with Me with the help of My protection and guidance that constantly rises through the world of your feelings into your conscious awareness. I always have been the small still voice of your conscience, your inner teacher and guru. Only by following Me and My inner calling can any one of you return into the state of being all good and God-like like Me, your Creator and God.

Believing in Jesus or any other spiritual leader, no matter how high-minded they may be or once have been, if indeed they ever  walked with us on the Earth plane, was enough in the distant past. It certainly still was when the Jesus legend came into being. By now, however, we have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary peak of spiritual maturity that the Universe demands a great deal more from all its human children of the Earth. The past undoubtedly taught us many invaluable and necessary lessons, for example how to discern between good and evil, especially the malevolence that so often was brought about in the guise of religions and in the name of God.

That particular pathway is not meant to be pursued by humankind forever. More is required and expected from us, much more. But before any worthwhile changes can take place in us and our world, each individual has to work their own way through a change of consciousness. A better grasp of the purpose and meaning of Earth life modifies one’s outlook on life and one’s inner attitudes as a result transform themselves into different and better thinking and behaviour patterns than those of the past.

The realisation that we are part of God and that God is part of us and that our true nature is love brings with it almost automatically a striving to improve our character. It’s not hard to perceive then why and how our character influences the course of our destiny and that of our whole world – though not its final outcome, the reunion with God. This is the same for all human souls, independent of how long it may take. At this stage of our spiritual development it is easy to see that whatever we do in our present existence is important and how every small effort one of us makes towards trying to make our world a better place for someone is most valuable and does count on the spiritual ledger of life.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Of Good And Evil’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part F*

*On The Forces Of Good And Evil

*_*



*_​ 
The following is the essence of three items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can only recognise yourself by your reflection.

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!*​ 
‘The whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from there.

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and perfection.

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier.

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the distressed people and areas of your world.

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life.

*Good Or White Magic*​ 
‘Good or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless service.

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part G*

*Who Is A Healer And A Wise One?





*
​The ultimate aim of every human being’s earthly education has always been to evolve into a seeker of God’s Light, i.e. the wisdom and truth of the Divine. Through this we gradually grow into healers, lightbringers and wise ones who are their our own saviours and redeemers. And because on the inner level of life everything is one and there is no separation between anything, what’s done for one is done for all. Therefore, each time one of us is saving and redeeming themselves, our whole world is being rescued from the brink of destruction and another tiny fraction of our race’s karmic debts has been paid and redeemed, earning us the title of a saviour and redeemer of our whole world.

This means that the final phase of the earthly part of our spiritual expansion has been reached. Merging the higher and lower aspects of our nature is the healing journey all of us require at the end of this particular part of our evolutionary development. In the fullness of time this process reunites each one of us with God. And it is the birthright of all who are presently taking part in earthly life to go  in search of the healing that is necessary for every aspect of our being. Through this our own latent healing energies are activated and rise to the surface of our consciousness.

Sharing the learning that is found on our healing journey with those who are in need of it helps us to gradually fulfil the highest potential that can be reached in our present existence, and that is becoming a healer in our own right. The healing energies belong to our highest or Christ nature, which in all human beings has to wait a long time before it awakes from its slumbers. As the Christ qualities of love and wisdom, kindness and strength grow stronger in us, we increasingly feel a need to support and bring a renewal of hope and trust in the Highest in those around us. That is a sure indication that we are taking our first hesitant steps towards learning how to walk hand in hand with God and the Angels, the way we all once did.

This takes us back to the question: ‘Who or what is a healer? The simple answer is it’s anyone who is willing to unselfishly share their learning so others can benefit from it. It’s also all those who are doing their best, in whatever way they can, to make our world a better place for the inhabitants of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms, animal, vegetable and mineral alike. Potentially every human being is a healer and wise one, but who qualifies to be called a wise one? Anyone who does not shy away from saying: ‘I don’t know how to go about changing myself,’ then turning to God and the Angels to request their assistance and pray: ‘Please help me how to do this and show me the way of everything that affect me and my life.’

The reaction of the wise ones on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates their world and ours may not be felt immediately, but you will surely do so in due course. Your own healing journey of a thousand miles has begun and in some mysterious way you will know intuitively how to proceed. No-one can tell whether a person has already been healed and is a healer in their own right or whether someone is still waiting to be shown to their own inner sanctuary to enable them to discover and release their inborn healing abilities. Until our energies are right, they remain latent in every human being. Healing can come to us in many forms, for example through the laying on of hands, absent or distant healing, as well as the written and/or spoken word.

My own healing journey has taught me that it can only arrive through changing our perception of the aspects of life whose meaning we failed to grasp in the past. This is not something intellectual but an inner recognition that rises from the depths of our own heart and soul as we labour up the spiritual mountain on the pathway that in the end takes every human being back home into the recognition of its true nature. All of us carry within the wounds of our present lifetime and all those that came before. We were hurt emotionally, physically and spiritually on endless occasions. The memories of each one of them that has not been properly dealt with and released remain stored in the memories of our soul, until they can be attended to. At some stage of our development they manifest themselves as some kind of discomfort in our physical body. That’s our soul’s way of drawing attention to its requirements.

These wounds slowly begin to close when we have found a renewed understanding of the purpose and meaning or our earthly existence. Each time we are operating from the safety of our inner sanctuary it helps us to come to make our peace with the experiences that formerly brought nothing but pain, fear and confusion into our lives. As a vital part of the healing process the old, in some cases ancient feelings have to be gone through once again, as without it no healing can take place. That’s why wise ones who want genuine and lasting healing, freely and willingly put their hands into those of God and the Angels and surrender their whole being to them. The nailing of Jesus to the cross is a symbolic description of this process.

Wise ones appreciate that the healing journey is not for the faint-hearted because spiritually everything has to be for real, no faking is allowed and there are no shortcuts on the healer’s pathway. And so, they patiently endure whatever feelings rise from their subconscious, trusting their unseen friends to help them work their way through reliving the experiences of the past, so that the Universe’s healing energies are released and can flow into and through them without hindrance.

When our superconscious faculties begin to open and unfold on the healer’s pathway, the spiritual aspects of life start to enter our field of vision and attract our attention. As a result, here and there we get wonderful moments of feeling that we understand the way of all things. Alas, it’s impossible to hold onto them because, all too quickly for our liking, our consciousness switches back to functioning through our earthly mind. Until it has been retrained by us by tuning it into the frequencies of the higher levels of life, it can only comprehend that which is connected with life in physicality. The gift of such moments of bliss are granted by the wise ones in charge of us to encourage us to keep on trying to unravel the mysteries and secrets of the spiritual background of life.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healers And Healing’ 
[*=center]‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part H*

*About Pain

*



​ 
A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that *is* your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you,
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy,
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Will Of God – Part I*

*First Healer Heal Thyself!

*_*



*_​ 
For everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die,
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and to be killed,
A time be wounded and a time to heal,
A time to tear down and a time to build up. . .

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
​ 
The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer and the Astro Files have always been my way of sharing the learning I am gathering along the pathway of seeking healing, first for myself and then our whole world. To this day my work is constantly growing, evolving and expanding. That will continue for a long as I am required on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates out two worlds, and am capable of writing and publishing the results of my search into the mysteries of life.

One of the most essential parts of my initial explorations was finding out that it has been for wise higher reasons and a very special purpose that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, brought you, me and everybody else into being. For all who are taking part in earthly life at any given time there has been a time for coming away from God. Having come a long way on the evolutionary road we are all travelling, ever more of us are presently reaching the time when we are required to make peace with ourselves and our Creator. In this process of reconciliation and reunion each one of us eventually has to first find healing for themselves and then extend this to our whole world. The second part of this experience is the subsequent sharing of the wisdom we have found on our healing journey with all those who are suffering the way we once did and therefore are in need of our help.

Through this sharing of our learning we slowly but surely grow into healers and lightbringers, who can increasingly be used by the Highest Forces of life to act as channels and transmitter stations for the blessing and healing power of the Universal Christ, so it can flow ever more powerfully into our world and everything that shares it with us. At least potentially every human being carries these abilities within. As soon as they have developed sufficiently in us, the Christ’s healing energies can reach the farthest and remotest corners of Creation for all worlds and their beings to partake in. The worlds as well as their inhabitants are children of God and therefore our spiritual siblings and kin in the vast family of all life.

As part of our race’s spiritual homecoming into its true loving nature, hand in hand with God and the Angels let’s now send blessings and healing to everything that is, on all levels of life, in a joyous celebration of the life that has so graciously been given to us all by the Highest.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Angel In Disguise

*



​ There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The eternal day breaks
And all shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

would you write a prayer for WF.....


----------



## bobo

YOU are the prayer, Esc :cheers:


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> would you write a prayer for WF.....



How about this one?

_*The Internet Prayer
*_

_*




*_

Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place 
In our world for quite some time.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of making our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful place
Where all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
And the connections it makes possible in seconds
For meeting and getting to know
Like-minded people throughout our whole planet.
Not only they but everyone is our sibling 
In the family of humankind.
We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help all of us to become aware of our true nature,
So that we may tune into Your wisdom and truth 
Until our whole world, including the Internet,
Is filled with Your light and Mother Earth 
Turns into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use 
All your gifts wisely and especially 
The Internet. Help us to treat it with respect 
And use it for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument that brings 
Ever more understanding into our world.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, 
The One who brings all things into being
And who has created and constantly re-creates
Us and this splendid world for all to enjoy. 

Guide and protect us and 
Help us to make our contribution towards
Our own salvation and redemption,
Of each other, our world and 
Everything that shares is with us.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen

* * *
​




​


----------



## escorial

did you write it ...............


----------



## Aquarius

Oh yes, it's mine through and through. Please note that all my postings, unless they have clearly been marked otherwise, consist of my own original intuitive writings.


----------



## Aquarius

*Light Up Our World

*_*



*_​ 
Healers are beacons of light.
As still flames they hold our world in peace and light,
Lifting it into the heartmind of God.
Be that light.

Each time we pray for someone,
We light a candle within
And project our loving thoughts
Into the Universe.

We thus create seeds of light
That touch down somewhere and germinate.
These seeds have grown in our heart,
Our very own centre of light.

With every prayer and loving thought
That is sent anywhere
Our light grows more powerful,
Until eventually we have evolved into
A blazing Star in its own right.

*Affirmation*
Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am filling
Every cell and atom of our world with golden healing light.
In perfect and natural ways it restores, regenerates and heals
Everything that is in need of it,
Including all parts of my whole being.
Miracle now follows miracle
And wonderful happenings shall never cease.
​ 
We are told in the Jesus legend St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in me, those works which I have done he will also do, and he will do greater works than these, because I am going to the presence of my Father.’ These words reveal to us how every one of us eventually has to do their share of healing our whole world. This process has been taking place for quite some time by now and that is the greatest miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth plane. When we behave in increasingly peaceful ways and make an effort to think kind and loving thoughts only, we are making a valuable contribution towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being.

With the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions can and will be removed. In the course of our long evolution huge amounts of these things have accumulated in the consciousness of our race and our world. The best news of all is that through the spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way ever more powerfully, more and more of them are dissolving. And should anyone ask you: ‘By whom shall humankind’s most treasured and ancient dream of a harmonious and peaceful world be brought about?’ tell them: ‘By none other than the likes of you and me.’

The Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life are ever seeking channels through which they can pour their light in the form of advanced spiritual wisdom and knowledge into the consciousness of our race. Therefore, let’s not allow the more earthly vibrations to hold us in bondage, but make every effort to get in touch with the highest aspects of our own nature and project them into our world. Once we have connected with the power of the Angels and Masters, with the passing of time we will not only hear their spoken words, but also perceive the inner ones that are constantly traversing the ethers, trying to find openings for flowing into the individual and collective consciousness of our world.

Developing this skill requires regular daily practise through quiet reflections and meditations. It does not mean setting ourselves apart from the daily events of life around us. It’s more a case of gradually becoming conscious during our own earthly activities of an all-pervading spiritual force that is constantly growing more forceful into us and our life. Aspiring healers and lightbringers show their willingness to act as channels through which the blessing and healing energies of the Highest can flow into our world, by opening open their consciousness and tuning the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds into the frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life. Rays of light are immediately concentrated upon anyone who becomes available.

The wisdom of our inner teacher or intuition is our higher mind working at guiding us, its earthly counterpart, to the truth. Walking the path of intuition is the only reliable and safe way of conducting our existence in physicality, because it will never lead us astray. Even though many cosmic mysteries may for a long time remain inexplicable to our intellect. Only when the Great Mother’s ray of pure love and wisdom enters our being can we begin to comprehend these mysteries. But as we may still be a long way from understanding them completely, whenever thoughts of this nature enter our field of vision, it’s a good idea to store and keep them for future consideration.

The essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me through the Lodge in the year 2007: ‘In every one of your thoughts, words and actions do your share of blessing and healing our world by prayerfully striking the heavenly chord of love. Whenever you do this, you will be able to sense the closeness of the Angels and Master, friends and helpers in the world of light, who are working with you. All healers are known to them and under God’s command you are being used as channels of healing. This means that the white ether, God’s white magic, is flowing through you and you are acting as one of God’s instruments. Always be true to your real nature and the I AM, the Christ Spirit or living God within you. Whenever you sound the true note of your spirit and soul, pure spirit rays and vibrations are released from your loving heart.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Value Of A Smile

*_*



*_​ 
The ability to smile is one of the finest and greatest gifts God has bestowed upon humankind. A smile is one of life’s most profound paradoxes. In spite of being very valuable it costs nothing. Precious beyond compare, like all the best things in life, there is no charge for it. Although it has no intrinsic value, it cannot be bought, begged, stolen or borrowed. It is a gift of love that can only be given away, enriching the giver and as much as the receiver.

A smile is a vital part of life’s magic that sometimes acts like a light that someone suddenly switches on in a darkened room. It can make the plainest face beautiful and even though it takes but a moment, its memory may linger forever in someone’s heart and soul. It can create happiness wherever it is placed, in the home and between friends, as well as in business. It is a signal of goodwill between all people, nature’s best antidote to trouble that gives rest to the weary and brings a ray of sunshine to those who are discouraged and sad. No-one needs a smile as much as those who feel as if they had nothing to smile about. So, next time you meet someone who seems to have forgotten how to smile, supply them with the gift of one of yours and see what happens.

The law of the Universe is love and God communicates with us through people. A smile that comes from the heart is part of the universal language of love that requires no interpreter because everybody understands it. Such a smile comes from the God aspect of our nature and communicates easily with the Divine aspect in others. It opens our hearts and souls to each other and conveys the message: ‘I love you, you are my sibling, and you can trust me.’

Sometimes smiling takes courage, because it makes us vulnerable and we open ourselves to the risk of rejection. But in my mind it’s always worthwhile trying and each time someone returns our smile, the souls of both participants in this exchange open and they are looking at each other with and through the eyes of God. In moments like that we recognise in others the great love of our Divine Father/Mother, who cares for us especially when we have to endure pain and confusion, by sending someone along whose smile reassures us and shows us that we and our life rests safely in God’s loving hands. Each time someone smiles a small piece of Heaven is brought onto the Earth plane that can be shared by all who know how to respond to it. That’s how smiling allows us to take part in the goodness of the heavenly realms of life.

This is dedicated to my friend Eva, who returned to the world of light some years ago. Yet, I have not forgotten her smile when she was still with us. At eighty-eight and wheelchair bound, she had the most infectious and glorious smile. It was sheer magic to watch her face light up in one of them. It made her look astonishingly young and it was easy to observe how her soul’s secret beauty was radiating into our world, like a bright golden Star that lit up and warmed everything it touched. Seeing is believing and it was Eva who provided me with living proof of the fact that human souls and spirits indeed are ageless and eternally young.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Gift Of Individuality





*

Each one of us is a special and unique being.
There isn’t another one like it in the whole of Creation.
This is because we have been blessed with individuality *.
It’s for a wise higher reason that we are different from everyone else
And that’s how the Great Father/Mother of all life wants us to be.
But alas, for as long as we fail to understand this,
We frequently find that our perceptions and opinions differ
From those of the people around us
And we seem to be unable to see eye to eye with them.

Being aware of the purpose of our individuality,
Whenever there is the danger of angry words being spoken
And when tempers are starting to fly,
Let’s remind ourselves of everyone’s uniqueness
And make an effort to step into the other one’s shoes.
This makes it easier to see their point of view
And to reconcile ourselves with the differences that arise,
So that at the end of such discussions
We can shake hands, agree to disagree with each other
And remain friends.

Only through striving to get along with others
And in friendly co-operation working our way
Through the disputes and conflicts that are bound to arise,
Wherever human beings rub shoulders with each other,
Can we hope to create the kind of friendships
That are indestructible and will last
Beyond all earthly boundaries and limitations
And forever accompany us onto the higher
And eventually highest levels of life.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
[*=center]‘The Purpose Of Individuality’ 
[*=center]‘Negative Thinking – Prime Cause Of Depression’ 
[*=center]‘Feeling Safe’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Wishes For You




*

These things I warmly wish for you:
Someone to love and who loves you.
Work to satisfy the creative urge in you.
Lots of sunshine and cheer.
Inner guidance that’s strong enough
To answer all your questions and light the way,
And a Guardian Angel who is always near.

An Irish Greeting
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Beautiful Things





*

Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And beautiful thoughts, words and actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inner sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The answer to the last appeal of what’s right or wrong
Is in everybody’s own heart.
And the highest form of wisdom is trusting
One’s intuition and following its advice.
When you learn to trust your inner guidance,
You can rely upon it that your decisions
Will always be the right ones.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Prayer For Mother’s Day

*_*



*_​ 
Tomorrow is Mothering Sunday in the United Kingdom. Mother’s Day is a modern celebration that has its origin in North America. It honours our own mother, as well as motherhood, maternal bonds and the influence of mothers in society in general. This day is celebrated on various days in many parts of the world, most commonly in the months of March or May.

The celebration of Mother’s Day began in the United States in the early twentieth century and is not related to the many festivities of mothers and motherhood that have been part of our world over thousands of years, such as the Greek cult to Cybele, the Roman festival of Hilaria or the Christian Mothering Sunday celebration, which originally celebrated the church as mother of humankind, not motherhood in general. Despite this, in some countries Mother’s Day has become synonymous with these older traditions.

O Great Father/Mother in Heaven,
Whose love is Divine,
Thank you for the love
Of a mother like mine.

In Thy great mercy
Look down from above
And grant my dear mother
The gift of Your love.

And all through the year,
Whatever betide her,
Show her each day
That you are beside her.

Beloved Father/Mother,
Show me the way
How I can lighten her tasks
And brighten her day,

And bless her dear heart
With the insight to see
That her love means more
Than the world to me.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

​Let us also pray in thankfulness for the mothers of our present lifetime who have already returned to the world of spirit for their hard earned and well deserved rest.

 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Mother’s Love

*_*



*_
​ 
​Naturally, there are exceptions to any rule, including this one. But generally speaking, nobody loves us like a mother is capable of loving her child. Somewhere in the finely meshed fabric of life, the love that existed between her and us in other lifetime wove a strong golden cord that connected us with her and released us into our present lifetime together with her. Ideally, this bond is not one of possession but of protection and caring, of being there for us whenever we needed it. In our younger days we may have felt the strain of over-watchfulness and too many questions. But the old equaliser time is likely to reveal to us eventually that the quality of her love has been less selfish than we thought, and more precious than we ever dreamed it could be. 

The best part of the relationship with our earthly mother is not the blood connection, but the karmic ties between us that could reach a long way back into previous lifetimes. That’s the main reason why she chose to act this part in this one. She did it because that’s what she wanted and not because it was her duty. It was her choice to be our mother and ours to come as her child. The awareness of this sets us free to say: ‘I like you, mother’ or ‘I love you, mama’. 

Quanah Parker from the Native American Comanche tribe writes: ‘Comanche may die tomorrow or in ten year’s time, but when the end of one lifetime comes for any of us, we know that we shall all be together again in the world of spirit. That’s where I want to see my mother again.’

But even if the mother of our present lifetime could not love and attend to us the way we would have liked her to, the Great Mother of all life has always provided for all our needs and accepted us just the way we were at any given moment. Having provided us with unloving mother for our present lifetime has been part of this and no matter what may ever happen to us, the Great Mother loves each one of us totally and unconditionally and will forever do so.

Joyce Sequichie Hifler
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Illusion To Fusion

*


​ 
Shadows that haunt us in dreams and waking,
Dissolve in the light of the new dawn that’s breaking.
All fears with their black clawing terror,
Stand naked and harmless,
Each one revealed as an error.

Mountains for climbing and bridges to cross,
Regrets at their passing, but no need for a sense of loss,
Knowing that everything in the cauldron of mind
Can be transmuted by the new kind of love we find.

We are beautiful dreamers, awakening at last
From the loneliness of the past,
Into our true nature and life everlasting,
And connecting with all in the infinite flow
Of God’s life of light and love –
As above, so below.

Leane Grimshaw
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Advice For Living






*We are here to become aware that
On the inner level of life
The whole of Creation is one
And that everything is connected with
And related to everything else.

This means that inflicting a wound
On one person or animal alike
Hurts and harms all life,
And attacking the honour of one
Affects the honour of all.
Whatever we do influences
The whole of Creation.

This shows the need for acting responsibly
And with the greatest of care.
When human hearts and minds are united,
The Divine power of the Universe
Comes to their assistance.
So whatever you do in life,
Do the very best you can
With heart, mind and hands.

When hearts and minds are truly fused into one,
Whatever we ask for,
The Universal Forces will not hesitate
To fulfil our wishes.

Based on a teaching by White Buffalo Calf Woman
From Native American Lakota tradition
Adapted for our time by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Carrot, The Egg And The Coffee Bean

*




​ 
​A young woman was getting so fed up of struggling with the difficulties of her life that one day she went to her mother and poured her heart out as follows: ‘Everything I touch seems extra hard and difficult, so much so that by now I am wondering whether there is any chance for me to eventually make a success of my life. It seems as if as soon as I have solved one of my problems, a new one rears its head. Would it be better if I threw in the towel and simply gave up?’

Thinking about this for a moment, the mother took her daughter into the kitchen. Without saying a word, she filled three pots with water, which she placed on the stove on a high flame. When the water had reached boiling point, the mother put some carrots into the first pot, some eggs into the second pot and some ground coffee into the third one.

When these things had boiled for about twenty minutes, she took the pots off the stove. Out of the first one she fished the carrots and placed them in a bowl, out of the second one the eggs and the coffee she poured into a coffee pot. Turning to her daughter, she said: ‘What do you see?’

As the daughter was as yet unable to perceive any point in this exercise, she replied: ‘Carrots, eggs and coffee. So what?’ The mother asked her to step closer to the containers, to touch one of the carrots and tell her what it felt like. ‘It’s soft!’ ‘Now try one of the eggs and break it.’ ‘It’s black and blue and as hard as a brick!’ ‘And now take a sip of the coffee.’ Tasting its rich aroma, the daughter smiled, but still failing to understand she asked: ‘What are you trying to tell me?’

‘Well, can you see how the objects before you faced the same condition of boiling water and how each one reacted differently? The carrot went in strong, hard and unrelenting, but after being boiled long enough it softened, became weak and mushy. Being very fragile, an egg’s only protection against the outside world is its thin outer shell. After having been exposed to the boiling water the eggs’ liquid inner became tough and hard. But the ground coffee beans reacted quite differently. Putting them into the boiling water changed them into something fragrant, aromatic and enjoyable.

‘And now ask yourself: Which one of these are you? When adversity knocks on your door, how do you respond? Like a carrot, an egg or a coffee bean? In any of your encounters with problems ask yourself: ‘Am I like a carrot that seems strong, but when pain and adversity come my way do I go soft and lose my strength? Or am I like an egg that starts with a soft heart, yet changes its texture in the heat of the battle of life? Is my spirit a fluid substance like this, so that after someone’s death, a breakup, a financial hardship or other trials grows hard? Although my outer shell still looks the same, on the inside have I become bitter and tough and my heart has grown hard? Or am I more like a coffee bean that has the power to change hot water, i.e. the circumstances that are causing my pain, so as a result whenever the waters of my life get hot, they can release within me the fragrance and flavour of my true self, my higher nature?’

When things are at their worst, a positive inner attitude towards life and the experiences that come our way empowers us to view any kind of situation from a different perspective. When we understand that Earth life is a place of learning, a school, we recognise that every experience is a lesson of some kind. The Universe in its infinite wisdom gives it to us, so that we may learn something from it and grow, thus fulfilling the purpose of our earthly existence. The law of life is love. The more we express our true nature and live in keeping with God’s law, the more our earthly self unites itself with our spirit and soul. The more we grow Heaven-tall, the closer we come to the heart of God.

This approach to life can turn any seemingly negative experience into a positive one and out of something apparently evil can come a great deal of good. During our darkest hours and the times of our greatest trials this kind of thinking enables us to unfold our spiritual wings. The parts of God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge we have gained up to any given moment helps us to lift ourselves above any kind of situation and perceive its value within the greater picture. When we thus look at life with the glorious vision of God and the Angels, it becomes easy to recognise the wise and loving purpose that lies behind all happenings on the Earth plane.

Every life has to have its trials and tribulations, without them we simply do not learn and our consciousness cannot expand. Bearing all this in mind, whenever future adversities come your way, ask yourself: ‘How shall I handle this? What would I like to be? A carrot, an egg or a coffee bean that is flavoursome and aromatic, enriched by the wisdom and understanding I am going to find on this part of my life’s journey?’ The choice is always ours.

To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only grow and evolve on the Earth plane and that in the course of many lifetimes.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Bloggsworth

Or, to put it bluntly, you either give in or get on...


----------



## Aquarius

*God,  Speak To Me





*
​ 
A little child whispered: ‘God, speak to me.’ And a meadowlark sang. But the child did not hear, so it spoke louder: ‘God, speak to me!’ A bolt of lightning struck down from the sky and thunder rolled through the valley. But the child did not understand, so it looked around and shouted: ‘God, let me see you.’

A star shone brightly, but the child did not notice. In desperation it shouted: ‘God, show me a miracle!’ A new life was born, but the child could not recognise that this was God’s response. It knelt down on the Earth and prayed: ‘Touch me God, and let me know you are here and with me! Give me just one sign!’ In response God sent a butterfly that came to sit upon the child’s shoulder. Disappointedly, the child brushed it away and walked off, muttering to itself: ‘I knew it! There *is *no God.’

It’s worth our while to pay attention to what is happening around us and take time to watch and listen, because that which we are seeking is frequently meant to be found just where we are. The trouble is that in many cases we are too blind to perceive it. Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, please grant ever more of us the gift of the inner vision that can see the many blessings that are all around us, even though at times they are presenting themselves in a different manner from what we had hoped for.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Serenity Prayer*_

_*




*_

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.
I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 
So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.


Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Help Me To Believe




*_

O Holy Trinity, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, 
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Light of all lights and Sun of all Suns, 
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to believe in You and trust. 
Although I know that Your love and mercy are
Endless and as deep as the deepest ocean of our world,
And that Your forgiveness and understanding 
For the trials and tribulations 
Of all human hearts is very real,
But still I doubt.

Through an ever increasing understanding 
Of the mysteries of my own existence and Yours,
And my relationship with You,
Help me to overcome every last trace of my unbelief.
Let my perceptions no longer be based on 
Mere surface words, but a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of 
The sacred teachings of our world.
And assist every one of Your children of the Earth
To grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way many did in past lifetimes,
When this kind of consciousness was known as gnosis.
Help all of us to enter into this state. 

The spiritual rebirth our race has for so long been waiting for,
Is dawning at last and ever more of us realise 
That it was You and Your helpers,
The Angels and Masters of the spirit world, our true home,
Supported by their assistants, who has lovingly guided
Each one of us through the dark night 
Of thinking that we are struggling on our own
In earthly life. 

I thank you for allowing me to know that this happened
For a wise higher reason, the same as everything else 
That ever takes place in our world. 
The dark night is necessary for every human being
Because it teaches us how to appreciate the joy 
Of reconnecting and consciously being one again
With You and all life, when it eventually comes about.
That’s why all human beings first have to lose the awareness
Of their inner connection with You, 
Although in truth nothing will ever be able to take it away.
At some stage of their development, all human beings
Have to work their way through the narrow tunnel 
Of thinking that they are on their own. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us
And having become aware of my true nature again, 
I rejoice that Your total and unconditional love 
Is bringing us and our world a renewed understanding
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth,
So that ever more of us are consciously gaining 
Access to the healing rays of the Universal Christ,
To do their share of bringing about 
The rebirth of every soul and that of our world.

With all my heart and soul I beg of You and the Angels
That any lack of faith in You in all human hearts 
Should be replaced by a deep inner awareness 
Of Your Divine presence in everything that is
And therefore also in my companions and me.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Each on their own and all of us together
Are walking back home into the 
Conscious awareness of our true nature
And oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as every night is followed by a new day, 
Now that the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul 
Has almost run its course and is reaching its natural end,
May the radiance of Your Light reign supreme, 
For ever and ever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All About Faith’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer For Healing And Peace*_






​O Holy Trinity of the Great White  Spirit, Mother/Father of all life, and Your only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ, joy fills our hearts and souls that the dark night of  the soul for humankind has almost run its course and is definitely  drawing to its close, now that the Aquarian Age is with us. As we now  know, on the inner level all is one and what any one of us does affects  all life and lifeforms everywhere. The whole of Your Creation must be  rejoicing and celebrating with us, because the troublesome energies of  our world have been disturbing their vibrations for a very long time. 

Having become aware that the powers that are in You are also in us, we  want to make good where we once sinned and redeem ourselves. That’s why  we ask You and the Angels and Masters around Your throne, and their  helpers on the lower levels of the spirit world, to show us what kind of  a contribution we can make towards the healing of each other, our world  and everything that is in it, and also every aspect of our own being.  You are the living God, the wise one within. Teach us intuitively the  wise use of all Your powers, especially the one of infinite wisdom and  love, never for selfish purposes but only for bringing peace and healing  to wherever it is needed in all worlds and beings throughout the whole  of Your Creation.

May Your will be our will and Your sacred words with their blessing and  healing power be ours. May they flow from our hearts and souls into the  soul of every individual human being, on this and the other side of the  veil that separates our two worlds. And may they continue from there  into the collective soul of our race and world and ultimately the soul  of the whole of Creation. May the Divine spark in ever more human hearts  and souls wake from its slumber and may this continue until Your loving  Spirit has been fully born in our world and takes charge of it. For  this purpose may Your prayers and ours join forces and harmoniously work  together, so that our world once again finds peace the way it did  during other golden ages of the past. 

Please help ever more of us to become aware that every human being’s  true nature is love, the same as Yours, and that love is the law of  life. Teach us how to love wisely, the way You have always loved us.  From love we have come and through the gift of the knowledge You are now  allowing us access to, we are now returning into the conscious  awareness of our oneness with You and all life. Help us to use the gifts  and powers you have bestowed upon us wisely, with love and respect for  the highest good of all in this world and all other worlds, now and  forever. As Your children, we ask these things from You in the name of  love, Your name and also ours. We welcome You, the living loving Spirit  onto the Earth. Amen 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

 From  ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Prayer
*

_*




*_

Then a priestess said: ‘Speak to us of prayer!’
And the prophet replied: 
‘Most of you pray only in times of need and distress,
But wise ones also pray in the fullness of their 
Joy and days of abundance.
What is prayer but the expansion of yourself into the living ethers?
For as long as you receive comfort through pouring 
Your darkness and negativity into space, 
At least make an effort to create balance
By also sharing your delights and joys with the Universe.
And don’t forget to give thanks for all that Earth life itself,
Your kind, patient and loving teacher,
Brings to you all your experiences,
So that through learning and growing 
You become ever more heaven-tall.

For as long as human souls are still unaware of their true nature,
They can do nothing but weep and complain,
Wise ones, however, give thanks and praise to their Creator, 
Whenever their soul summons them to prayer.
Until you become one of them,
Shed your tears and be comforted by God and the Angels.
Through them they bring you healing, as they draw closer to you.
When you learn to surrender all your troubles and woes 
To them, your Highest or God Self,
You, the small earthly self, together with your soul, 
Will soon be smiling again.

Whenever you go within to communicate 
With your soul and pray, 
Your consciousness rises to meet in the ethers those 
Who are also praying at that very moment,
And whom you would otherwise be unable to contact or meet.
For each one of you I wish that,
In the long course of your evolutionary journey,
In the fullness of time, every one 
Of your visits to your inner temple of the soul
Will be for nothing but spiritual ecstasy 
And sweet communions with God and the Angels. 
I beg of you, when you go there, 
Take care not to make demands on them.
Isn’t it enough that you are allowed to enter the temple 
And just be there for a while,
To be recharged with their loving energies?

Nobody can teach you how to pray in words.
The Divine does not listen to your words, 
Save when S/He utters them through your lips. 
And as all of you can only learn from their own experiences,
You have to find out for yourself 
The prayers of the oceans, forests and mountains.
The only ones who know their prayers in their hearts
Are those who were born in these places.

And if you listen in the stillness of the night,
You will be able to hear their silent pleas:
‘Our God, who art our winged self, 
It is Thy will in us that willeth,
It is Thy desire in us that desireth,
And it’s Thy urge in us that turns our nights, 
Which are Thine, into days, 
Which are also Thine. 
We cannot ask Thee for aught,
For Thou knowest everybody’s needs 
Long before they are born into earthly life.

‘Each soul is born of Thy desires.
Thou art our need
And in giving us more of Thyself,
Thou givest us all.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

From ‘Words Of The Prophet – A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_




​
The other night in dreamtime I went to Heaven. One of the Angels welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked what happens here when we pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard or unanswered. It’s just that after being filtered through the receiver station of the Akashic Records * on one of the highest levels of life, where they are constantly arriving. They are then checked by the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of the records, and the answer sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or something quite different and unexpected. Because the law of life * is love and evolution, these Angels decide about the nature of the gift that should be given. The outcome depends on which lessons are likely to be most beneficial for the applicant’s present spiritual development. 

This information is passed on to the Angel and its helpers in the first section of a department of the heavenly workshop which we are about to enter, so we can take a closer look at it. ‘This is the Receiving Section where the Lords’ responses to every one of the petitions that reached God are sorted,’ my Angel said. It was an extremely busy place with an Angel as supervisor and a great many spirit guides and helpers, who were following the instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on to the relevant group of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it, there are a great many, to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of the Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had never seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise, only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest, torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the norm but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and despair in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. But where does one start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it, you just received a double blessing because someone loves you enough to have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed than over two billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read at all. Yet, that’s by no means all. When this appears before you, you are blessed many times over. For starters, someone on your behalf gave unselfishly of themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life: time. Unstintingly, they are giving it and sharing their skills to serve as our channel for writing this and bringing it to you. All of that is done without asking anything in return other than that you should find a better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest levels whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in the whole of Creation. And finally, when you are reading this, you are closer to God’s heart than you ever thought possible. This closeness to God’s heart brings about healing miracles and they are constantly happening through the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. * I suggest you begin by giving thanks for all of that.’

Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.

* Recommended Reading:


‘The Akashic Records’ 
‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’ 
‘The Law Of Life’ 
‘White And Black Magic’ 


‘Reflections On Prayer’ 
‘On The Wings Of Prayer’
  
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of you are  becoming aware that there is only one God. *

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human  beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly  highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to  awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all  humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.  Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At  the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May  these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy  loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy  will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of  Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the  White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just  completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and  contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it  is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to  see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you  will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual  gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your soul  can see the Angelic hosts *, you are dwelling in the abode of Christ,  your true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of  evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have  their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and  end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and  then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach  beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’

* Recommended Reading:
•  ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Angels
*_






​As pointed out in other parts of my jottings, the Angels are  in charge of humankind. From our earliest beginnings, they have been  helping us and communicating with us through groups of guides and  helpers in our other world, the world of spirit or light. Everybody is  familiar with the word Angels. But do you know what it really means?  Angels are a great force and a power that sometimes presents itself to  humankind in a form so that we can understand and connect with it. They  are perceived as highly illumined beings by those who are sufficiently  evolved for seeing the Angels. Great streams of God’s power of light  radiate from their heads and shoulders that look like wings, although in  truth they are just light. 

Because on the inner level all life is one and there is no separation  between anything, the Angels are part of us and we are part of them.  This is why it’s easy for them to be familiar with the degree of every  individual soul’s spiritual maturity and that of our whole world. The  Angels are the executors of God’s great plan of life * and those on its  highest levels know reliably how much of God’s eternal wisdom and truth  should be revealed to us, what form it should take and at what time it  should appear. Theirs has always been the decision of through which  channels a new belief system manifests itself in our world.

As beings from the higher and highest levels of life, Angels are pure  spirit and they do not require any kind of vehicle for getting about,  the way we do walking around in our physical bodies. But, whenever it is  desirable that our world should become aware of their presence, they  may take on a form that resembles a human one. Moving by the power of  thought, they have no need for wings either, as we know them from our  feathered friends. We too shall eventually be capable of locomotion like  the Angels. The speed of thought is faster than that of light and even  now, by thinking ourselves in another place we can instantly be there,  though so far in thought only. 

However, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, there will be  nothing to stop us from going on interplanetary exchanges. There will  then be no need for prohibitively expensive and clumsy spacecrafts, the  way travel is done at present for even the shortest distances into  space. If in times to come we want to go and visit some of our cousins  in the great family of life on far distant planets, all we shall need to  do is think of them and their place and ask our thoughts to take us  there. Naturally, this kind of space travel cannot come about for as  long as someone’s soul remains trapped in Earth’s illusions of time and  space.

Quite literally, Angels are everywhere. When climbing a mountain we  somehow sense a powerful presence, we are responding to the call of the  Spirit of the mountain, who is part of the Angels in charge of the Water  element. Those who are fascinated by and drawn to water, be it in the  crashing and pounding of the sea or at other times the gentle splashing  of its waves, the roaring flow of a great river or the tumbling of  waterfalls, are responding to the call of the Angels or Spirits of the  water element. Sun worshippers and/or those who enjoy gazing into the  flames of a candle or an open hearth fire, are tuning into the energies  of the Angels and Spirits in charge of the Fire element. Those who love  the sound of the wind when it whispers in the rustlings of leaves or  howls during a storm, are responding to the call of the Angels and  Spirits of the Air element. 

The Etheric element is the realm of spirit, God’s spirit as much as  Mother Earth’s, the Angels’ and also our own. The etheric is in charge  of all the other elements at work on the physical manifestation of  Mother Earth’s spirit. The huge orchestra of life is controlled and  directed by the power and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

If your Sun, Moon and/or Ascendant are in one of the Fire signs of  Aries, Leo or Sagittarius, you are likely to feel an affinity with the  Angels and spirits of the Fire element. If they are in one of the Air  signs of Gemini, Libra or Aquarius, it will be for the Air element. If  these planets are in one of the Water signs of Cancer, Scorpio or  Pisces, you have a strong connection with the Water element. And if they  are in one of the Earth signs of Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, you are  likely to prefer everything connected with Mother Earth to anything  else.

It is wrong to speak of Angels as he or she. They are part of God, just  like we are. And like God and also us on the inner level, they are  androgynous and whole, the we shall be as soon these two aspects of our  nature have joined forces and together are working for us, instead of  against, the way they all too frequently did in the past. In God and the  Angels the masculine and feminine energies are one, there is no  separation between them. At all times these forces lovingly and  harmoniously respond to each other and work together. They are never in  discord and at loggerheads with each other, the way our masculine and  feminine parts are until they have been healed into one, by us.

As soon as another human soul comes forth from the heartmind of God, a  Guardian Angel is allocated to it. This Angels never leaves us.  Steadfastly, it stands by our side and holds our hand, throughout every  one of our earthly lifetimes as well as the resting periods in the world  of light, forever guiding, protecting and showing us every step of the  way. As we grow and evolve, the Angel’s own evolution keeps pace with  ours. Without unnecessarily interfering with us, the Angel accompanies  us through all our experiences, especially the deepest, darkest and most  traumatic ones. But only when the Angel is asked for its help, does it  and our other spirit friends and helpers intervene and come to our  rescue.

Angels, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including  us, are ceaselessly striving to grow and evolve into ever higher and  more beautiful manifestations of life. To enable them to carry out their  duties towards the Highest in the process of Mother Earth’s evolution  and ours, they need our assistance as much as we require theirs. The  better we cooperate with the Angelic realm, the more speedily and  smoothly the transformation of our spiritual rebirth and that of our  world proceeds. Together let’s give thanks and praise to the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for creating us and our world, and  for the Angelic hierarchy. The Angels are taking care of us and  providing our world with everything we require for our existence in  earthly life, down to every crumb of the food we eat and every drop of  water we drink.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Relationships’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Believe In Angels*_







I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

Abba

I share this dream.
How about you?

Recommended Viewing:
‘I Believe In Angels’


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross*_

_*




*_​The way I have always made my work  available free of charge to anyone who is in need of it, to my mind is  the best one. At any given time this allows me to update my work with  the renewed understanding I am finding along the pathway of my own  healing journey. For my kind of writing it is infinitely superior to  book publishing. It’s essential because spiritual knowledge, the same as  everything else in the whole of Creation, is evolving and therefore  constantly increasing and expanding. 

The item that forms the basis of this chapter is as good an example as  anyone could wish for of something that was written a long time ago and  has been updated by the inflow of fresh ideas that provide an improved  understanding of what’s at stake. If you have the relevant Stella  Polaris at hand, turn to page 112 and see for yourself. Naturally, same  applies to my own writings. ‘Healers and Healing’ is the first part of  my jottings. It began to come into being many years ago, but with the  passing of time the need arose for quite a few of its chapters to be  updated with the inflow of new ideas into my consciousness that  increased my own understanding of a theme. 

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2017 under the  heading ‘The Best Response’: ‘Your path is clear, dear Friends. For many  of you the plan for the present stage of your curriculum in the school  of Earth provides that your time has come for responding at all times to  God’s spirit. Whenever you do this from the highest and purest point of  your awareness of the Divine aspects of life, your own spirit and its  powers grows stronger. Through your responses to life and your highest  aspirations, the love and power of God’s spirit flow into and through  you into everything that is in need of it. With the passing of time,  this is how you evolve into a healer in every sense of the word, not  only of bodies but of spirits and souls, nations and their countries and  all bad conditions in general. 

‘With the help and will of God you are then becoming a master of  circumstances and conditions and when the power of God’s spirit works  through you, miracles can and do happen, for the powers that are in God  are also in each one of you. For those who are growing into spiritual  adulthood the right way of living is in full consciousness of the  presence of God in everything and everyone. You are reaching the stage  of your development when you trust that God’s plan for you and all life  that it is perfect, wise and all-loving and that it is taking care of  every aspect of your own life, humankind’s and your whole world. 

‘The right way of praying for you now is to ask that God’s will should be your will and that God’s words and prayers should be yours. How else could you make sure that they are in keeping with the Divine great plan of life * and you are working for the highest good of all? Obviously what comes is not necessarily the way your small earthly self would want things to work out. That’s why wise ones take great care to use the powers that are in them wisely and resist the temptation of applying them to selfish purposes. They only use them for the blessing and healing of humankind and their world and from there guide it into the whole of Creation. Through this they not only gradually evolve into a spiritual Master of earthly life, but also into a healer of whole worlds and their beings. They do not forget that each time anything is healing, human beings and animals, even plants and trees, they are healing with them. 

‘If you sometimes find it difficult to restrain and control the desires of your small earthly self, take a deep breath and several times say to yourself: ‘God is with me’. Then be still and wait for a moment, so that your God part can manifest in what you are about to do. You have no idea how much good can come from practising this. And whenever you are together with others and the thoughts and feelings they emanate are interfering with yours, do the same and take several deep and slow breaths. You will be surprised at the inward power that will then come to you.

‘And because wise ones are aware that there is a cause for everything, they  refuse to criticise whatever they see in earthly life. They do not find  fault with their siblings in the family of humankind, however basic  someone’s present state of development may still be. They remind  themselves that such people are their younger siblings attending the  lower classes of the earthly school of life and deserve their compassion  and love, no matter what anyone may be doing. Wise ones do not avoid  the unhappy and disgruntled people they meet, but turn towards them and  show them their appreciation and the respect they deserve as God’s  children. This is not difficult for wise ones because they know that  their younger and less experienced siblings in the vast family of  humankind simply don’t know what they are doing – to themselves and  their world. 

‘The God of love dwells in everyone’s own heart. Bear this in mind, so that in all your endeavours you can truly be a wise one and a bringer of light in the form of new understanding. By sharing it freely with as many as possible, you reveal yourself as a worthy member of the human family and a channel for the light of God’s love. Each time you bless someone without distinction of race, colour or creed, you are doing your share of making crooked places straight and being a true healer and creator of the kinship and siblinghood of life, which the Great Father/Mother of all life has ordained to become a reality in earthly life for all its children. 

‘Each time you nail one of the desires, fears and anxieties of your  lower nature to the cross of earthly life, the Christ part of your  nature is strengthened and this continues until it has taken over your  whole being. The God in you can then make crooked corners straight,  create beauty from that which is ugly in your world and its people, and  heal the sick in mind and body, spirit and soul. You then qualify to be  called a true son/daughter of the living God, who has been and still is  walking the pathway the Jesus legend * describes in earthly life. And  that’s how in the fullness of time everyone’s own Christ self acts as  the healer, saviour and redeemer of yourself, the whole of humankind,  your world and all worlds throughout the whole of Creation and their  beings, bringing its gifts to wherever something requires them.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Jesus Legend’

From ‘The Saviour And Redeemer’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The White Eagle Mission And Mine





*_​From White Eagle ‘Illumination’, first  published 1937: ‘Our particular mission here is to endeavour to teach  the inner mysteries of Christ’s mission. This is the work of the White  Brotherhood, of which the Master Jesus is a brother. [That is what we  believed when, on the instructions of the Angels in charge of us, we  brought you this message. They supervise us and decide how much of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth should be disclosed to humankind at any given  time. In 1937 it was too early to reveal to you that the story of the  Master’ life is but a legend. This revelation had to wait until Pluto’s  transit through Sagittarius, 1995 –  2008.]’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
​‘We make no pretence and no claims that  our opinion is the only right one. Be quite clear on this point, we  bring only such knowledge as has been revealed to us, and there may be  those present who have received a greater revelation. Exchange your  knowledge with ours, and we ours with yours, for we are here to meet as  siblings. We do not come to lecture or sermonise, but only that we may  grow together into the light.’ 

From White Eagle Stella Polaris Feb/March 2008 ‘Fire, Water, Earth and  Air’:   ‘We cannot say all you want. You must not expect White Eagle to  tell you everything, because as you evolve you will see for yourself.  We, your guides in the world of spirit, must not deny you the joy of  discovering new knowledge, digging up your own gems and finding new  beauty in art, music, literature and philosophy.’

From Stella Polaris October/November 2014 ‘The True Perspective’: ‘We do  not say ours is the only truth, but that according to our vision it is  what we see. Accept nothing that we say, unless the light within guides  you to do so. Indeed, never accept blindly what another soul says. Learn  from your intuition [If you let your inner wise one, the living God  within, be your teacher and guide and that at all times, you cannot go  wrong in anything.].

Grace Cooke acted as the spiritual  medium and channel for the White Eagle group of guides. As the years  went by, it became ever clearer to me that my writings are a  continuation of where the White Eagle teachings left off when Grace  passed into the world of light in 1979. My work is coming to you in the  same spirit of enquiry and seeks to bring you new interpretations of  some very old themes. By adding ever more fresh insights into some of  the existing spiritual knowledge, I hope to do my share of bringing a  measure of healing and peace to our troubled world. 

When I reflect on my life, giving joy to others by doing something kind  and loving for them has always brought me most happiness. As I had no  other kind of spiritual guidance up to about midlife, words of wisdom I  found along the way that made sense to me and struck an inner chord  gradually developed into my  leading lights and guiding stars. The  following verse has always been the most important one:
 If you want to lead a happy life,
Contribute to other people’s happiness,
For any joy that we give
Returns to our own heart. 
Goethe

To this day my own life is showing me the truth of these words.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo

I, the fiery light of divine wisdom,
I ignite the beauty of the plains,
I sparkle the waters.
I burn the sun and the moon and the stars,
With wisdom I order all rightly,
I adorn the earth.
I am the breeze that nurtures all things green,
I am the rain coming from the dew
That causes the grasses to laugh
With the joy of life.
I call forth tears, the aroma of holy work.
I am the yearning for good.

Hildegard of Bingen, (1098-1179).


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Our World*_







O Holy Trinity of the
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.
You are the architect and designer 
Of the great plan of life.
You are the architect and designer 
Of the great plan of life and
We worship You, we give You thanks
And we praise You for Your glory.

The Christ Spirit is the light of all lights,
The spiritual Sun above and beyond 
The Sun in the sky above our world.
His/Her love and warmth has always been
Guiding and greeting us
From the top off the spiritual mountain
All of us are climbing. 

We are Your children of the Earth,
Your people and the sheep of your flock.
Heal us when we’re wounded,
Comfort us when we’re in pain,
Touch us when we’re lonely
And strengthen us when we’re weak.
We thank Your beloved Angels and Masters,
And our guides and helpers in the world of light 
For being our shepherds who are 
Doing their best to lead each one of us 
Back home into the conscious awareness
Of our loving union with You.

You are the love in our hearts. 
Help us to practise and manifest it 
In every one of our encounters.
May Your Divine laws and unerring justice, 
From now on and forever,
Act as the foundation of 
All earthly things and concerns.

Help us to believe mightily,
Hope joyfully and love Divinely.
Renew us, so that we may do our share of 
Saving and redeeming ourselves,
Each other, our world and everything in it.
We tune the receiver/transmitter station 
Of our earthly mind into Your frequencies,
So that the healing power of Your love 
Fills our whole being and flows through us
Into the farthest and remotest corners of Your Creation, 
For the blessing and healing of all life and lifeforms
May every cell and atom in it 
Regenerated and restored to 
Its normal healthy functioning.

These things we ask from You,
In the name of love.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*In The Healing Temple Of The Sun*_

_*A Meditation*_

_*



*_​
Become aware of your breathing. Deeply  and slowly breathe into your abdomen and watch yourself growing ever  more peaceful. Feel your mind and body calming down.

Now imagine you and I are standing on the shores of a lake whose water  is perfectly still. The light that reflects in it at first makes it look  like the softest of mother-of-pearl, but on closer inspection we notice  that the colours are gently moving and mingling, in ever-changing hues.  We become aware that we are not alone because an Angel has joined us,  introduces itself as the guardian and keeper of the lake. It is a  healing lake and if we wish to find the healing we are seeking, it helps  to slowly and deeply breathe in the love of God and take it into our  hearts. Following this advice, we notice that white wings of healing  light are lovingly wrapping themselves around us.

The Angel points out to us that the lake consists of pools of water in  different colours and that each colour has its own healing qualities.  Green is for cleansing, a gentle blue for peace and relaxation, golden  yellow for hope and vitality, amethyst for opening up humankind’s higher  consciousness and so forth. The Angels tell us that it can tell by the  look of people which pool is best for them. One after the other, it  takes us by the hand and walks with us into the water we need. It feels  refreshing and deeply cleansing. Floating on top of it, we notice how  easily it carries us. Every movement we make is peaceful and effortless,  making us feel loved, held and protected by the arms of our Divine  Father/Mother. 

In the East the rosy light of dawn is rising and a brightly shining Star  shines above us. Our Angel explains that it’s Venus, the planet of love  and peace, beauty and harmony,  appearing here as the Morning Star and  an omen for the beginning of a new phase in the development of the whole  of Creation, including us and our world. A new day is also dawning at  this moment and everything is so peaceful and still that our whole being  opens to the beauty around us. As the Sun rises above the horizon, its  light unites itself with that of the Morning Star. Together they cast a  path of golden healing light across the water, which at first is quite  narrow but soon widens into a kind of golden highway. The Angel lifts us  out of the water, takes our hand and together we walk along this  highway, straight into the heart of the Sun. The Sun draws us ever  closer and our hearts joyously respond to its pull and so we quite  happily leave behind the water of the lake shimmering below.

As we come closer to the Sun, a circular temple comes into view.  Transparent and filled with light, it looks as if it had been built of  the finest alabaster. Tall pillars rise heavenwards. Up seven steps our  Angel guides us, towards a golden arch at the entrance to the temple  whose huge pillars make us feel tiny but not insignificant. It is hard  to tell what these constructions are made of and whether they could be  the Archangels themselves. Our Angel tells us that this is the Universal  Temple of the Sun. As we enter, we become aware of the unity of all  life, of God’s love that fills every cell and atom of the whole of  Creation, holds them together and manipulates them with the power of  sheer will. We feel our oneness with the Divine forces of life and that  we too are a part of the Cosmic Order. 

We feel drawn deeper into the centre of the temple and find ourselves  gazing towards its domed roof. We feel the blazing light and warmth of a  huge Star that pours its blessings into a large gathering of angelic  and human healers and servers in white robes. All together we are  silently waiting for the arrival of the Great Healer. The light of the  Star grows ever brighter and more intense, and we sense that the  presence of the Lord/Lady most high, the Universal Christ Spirit, is  approaching. A ray of light flows directly from the Star into every  heart and we feel our hearts opening wide and overflowing with the love  and worship for our Creator. 

The Universal Christ is the great healer of all life. Emerging from the  light of the Star, S/He slowly takes on the human form the Angels talked  about in the legend of the beloved Master Jesus. * His depiction was  created as a channel and vehicle through which the Christ Spirit could  communicate with us and our world. At first, it seems that the Sun is  shining through this being. But no, the Christ is the Sun of all Suns,  the light of life itself. S/He is the light. 

After a while we notice a white couch in the middle of the temple.  Ministering Angels are placing one sleeping patient after another on it  and each one is blessed by the Great Healer. We are part of the group of  healers and helpers and through being here are accepted by everybody  into the brotherhood of the temple, who act as one. Love and light are  filling our whole being and flowing from our hearts. Together with the  Christ we focus on the new patients that are constantly arriving. Acting  as channels of the Christ’s healing energies, we fill them with it and  bless them. While we are doing this, we sense how something inside us is  healing too and that the whole of Creation is healing with us. Here in  the heart of the Eternal Sun Temple, outside earthly space and time all  is one and we realise the meaning of ‘All for one, and one for all’.

The patients remain asleep and after each one has received their  healing, the Angels take them to small individual sanctuaries to  continue their rest. Countless numbers of them are dotted around the  garden that surrounds the temple and each cubicle is glowing softly with  the relevant healing colours. Our Angel explains that, when the  patients have rested sufficiently, they return to their earthly  consciousness. 

Our Angel tells us that the Angels of Death bring spirits and souls,  whose time for leaving earthly life has come, are also brought here.  They are asleep when they arrive in the spirit world and are brought  straight away into the presence of the Great Healer. When they have  received the healing they need, they are moved to one of the  sanctuaries, where they rest until they are ready to wake up into their  new life. On opening their eyes, the first thing they see is the sunlit  temple garden. It is just like a garden on the Earth plane though many  times more beautiful. Their Guardian Angel helps them with getting used  to their new surroundings and taking their first steps to the place  where family and friends, who entered this world before them, are  waiting in the sunshine to greet and welcome them.

Through the visit in the temple there grows in our hearts an increasing  faith and trust in God’s Great Cosmic Plan * that guides and protects  all life, individually and collectively, in the physical world as well  as the infinite and eternal one of spirit. Everything is known and taken  care of by the infinite and unbounded love, wisdom and power of the  Great White Spirit. Our hearts respond to this knowledge with a joyous  flow of feelings of worship and love for our Creator. 

Alas, our healing session is drawing to a close. But listen! Where is  that sound coming from? It’s the Angels singing. Gently, softly and a  mere whisper at first but gradually swelling into a glorious melody.  More and more voices are joining in the sweetest of harmonies. We add  ours to them and sing: ‘S/He is Lord and Lady. S/He is risen from the  dead and S/He is our beloved Lord and Lady. Every knee does bow and  every tongue confesses that the Universal Christ is our true Lord and  Master.’ This is followed by a song of thanksgiving, in praise and  worship of our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, which  slowly rises into an almighty crescendo.

Eventually all sound subsides and with a tinge of sadness in our hearts  we realise that it’s time for returning to our earthly duties. Taking  another moment to wander through the infinite and eternal garden, we  enjoy the beauty of its flowers and trees, the song of its birds, and  the love and warmth of the Sun. Our Angel tells us that this place is  the garden of reunion where all spirits and souls come to replenished  and refreshed in dreamtime. 

Giving thanks to our Angel for all we have seen and received, we say  goodbye. Breathing deeply helps us to fully return into earthly  consciousness and we use our earthly mind to become fully aware of our  physical body again. We feel our feet, move our toes, stretch our arms,  open our eyes and pay attention to our environment again. Prior to  venturing out into the world, we protect ourselves by closing our energy  centres, the chakras, and by sealing the brow, throat, and heart ones  with a cross of light within a circle of light.

Idea by Joan Hodgson in Stella Polaris
The magazine of the White Eagle Lodge
Retold by Aquarius

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Jesus Legend’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Let Nothing Trouble You

*_





Every event in earthly life is but a passing phase,
Because all life, including your own, 
Is constantly evolving and changing.
Even God does this.
As God is with you and part of you,
Evolving and changing with you,
Guiding you from within the very core of your being,
Let nothing trouble and frighten you.

God takes care of everyone’s true needs at all times. 
That’s why in truth no-one ever lacks anything,
And with patience you can attain anything 
You have ever striven for.

Those who seek freedom from the limitations 
Of their earthly existence,
Need to get in touch and bring forth 
The Divine power within them
And use it for the highest good of our whole world.
In this way they are calling into action
The creative Universal forces.
In due course they return, with rich treasures added,
Whatever is sent out to the sender’s own life.

That does not mean they cannot ask for help.
Whenever they feel lonely, fearful and in need of it.
But they have to ask for it, the same as everybody else,
For it will not come automatically to anyone
From the spiritual level of life.

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*_








All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose what is my own.
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly being drawn to me.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self to show me the way
And the Universal Forces
To run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC

“_Life moved, as inconstant and fickle as Wind Baby, frolicking, sleeping, weeping, but never truly still. Never solid or finished. Always like water flowing from one place to the next. Seed and fruit. Rain and drought, everything traveled in a gigantic circle, an eternal process of becoming something new. But we rarely saw it. Humans tended to see only frozen moments, not the flow of things._” 
― Kathleen O'Neal Gear, Bone Walker

Mightn't this suggest more serenity is to be found in embracing the connectedness of all life?

"_A human being is part of a whole, called by us the Universe, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings, as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and ...to affection for a few persons nearest us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty._" - Albert Einstein


----------



## bobo

Separated AND part of the whole - like a cell being itself AND at the same time a building block in the whole 
How about that ??


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown*_






​The essence of a teaching from the White   Eagle group of spirit guides  from ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella  Polaris  Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be  afraid of the future and the unknown.  There is  no need to fear your  moment of death because it is but a  step forward  that returns you into  our world, your true home, and  entering into a  fuller existence. Your  physical body has been your  vehicle for one  lifetime. Leaving it behind  enables you to move from  life into  physicality into our world of  light. 

‘Without consciously being  aware of it in your earthly existence, it is   a road you have travelled  many times before. And each time the only   thing you were allowed to take  with you was whatever light, in the form   of wisdom and understanding,  you had gained from the experiences of   all your lifetimes, including the  most recent one. This light is stored   in the memories of your soul and  from there it emanates constantly.   Once you have arrived in the spirit  world, it reveals to you the beauty   and wonders of our realm and its  life.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Earth Reveals The Glory Of God
*_







You ask me how I know there really is a living God,
Who rules the Universe – the sky, the sea, the Earth?
Who holds all creatures in the hollow of His/Her hand,
And puts infinity into one tiny grain of sand,

Who makes the seasons – summer, autumn, winter and spring,
Whose flawless rhythm is contained in every created thing,
Who makes the Sun rise at the break of day,
And gently gathers the stars and till next night tucks them away,

A God whose mighty handiwork defies the skill of man,
For none of us can alter His/Her great perfect Master plan.
What better evidence could there be to prove this Holy being
Than the wonders all around us that are ours just for the seeing?

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Guest House*_

_*




*_
Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals.
A joy, a depression, a meanness,
Some momentary awareness sometimes
 Comes as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Still, treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent as a teacher from beyond.

Jelaluddin Rumi,
   Translation by Coleman Barks

​‘Be patient towards all that is unsolved  in your heart and try to love the questions themselves, similar to  locked rooms and books that have been written in a very foreign tongue.  Do not now seek the answers, which cannot be given you because you would  at present be unable to live them. The main point is to live  everything. Live your questions, too. Perhaps you will then gradually,  without noticing it, live into the answer on some distant day.’ Rainer  Maria Rilke
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Easter Greetings*_

_*




*_

Oh joyous Easter time 2017!
With wide open hearts and on bent knees
Let’s join the celebration of the Highest realms
For the awakening of the Universal Christ’s seed
In ever more human hearts.
We give thanks and praise that 
The true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress 
Of our world and all worlds,
Is rising from what for so long 
Appeared to be dead.

Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
All glory and honour be to Thee
For giving us Thy only born 
Son/Daughter.
We welcome into earthly life
The living loving spirit of the Universal Christ, 
The true Saviour and redeemer of us and our world.

Happy Easter!
Extra special blessings to the worldwide circle 
of my friends and spiritual family.
Healing and peace be with you and yours,
Always.

And now please take a look at your

‘Easter Card’

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Perfect Plan*_

_*



*_

God planned the smallest detail
On the day S/He formed the Earth.
And just as carefully designed
Every detail of our birth: 
The colour of our eyes,
The texture of our hair,
The circumstances of our days,
Each how and when and where.

God’s great plan of life is perfect
And will be valid in all Eternity.
It also contains a smaller plan
For the likes of you and me,
Which provides that our life 
Should touch that of others,
For it’s through people like us that
God seeks to bless and heal humankind,
Our whole world, its nations and each individual in them.

What a joy!
 A new world of peace and happiness beyond 
Anything that can be imagined by earthly minds 
Is in the process of coming into being, 
For our world and us,
God’s beloved children of the Earth.
Rejoice

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Breaking Free*_

_*




*_​Every human being is a minute particle  of the monad of humankind. Each one of us is a single unit within the  larger one, which in turn is a small integral part of the whole known to  us as the Universe. We all have our predestined pathway to walk and  lessons to learn in on the Earth plane. This lower part of our being is  limited in time and space and can only experience life and itself  through its own thoughts and feelings. Unaware of the fact that on the  inner level all life is one, we perceive ourselves as something that is  separate from everything else. This creates a kind of optical delusion  that acts like a prison and restricts it to experience itself through  its earthbound desires and the affections for those who come close to  it. For a long time the earthly self’s consciousness remains trapped in  this jailhouse. It is entirely of our own making and each one of us,  through their own efforts, eventually has to break free from phase of  life. 

However, this freeing of ourselves from the restrictions of our false  beliefs and prejudices can only come about through expanding our  horizons by embracing the spiritual background of life. Yet, this is  easier said than done, because for every human being it can only happen  when the time is right for the stirring of the Divine spark from its  slumber. The qualities of our Christ nature and with it our  superconscious faculties awaken. Slowly they begin to unfold and we  become interested in the philosophical/religious aspects of life. 

God has a plan of life for every one of us that decrees the right moment  for the start of this development. The influences on our birthcharts  reveal the times when this is likely to happen. For example: when  someone’s progressed Sun moves into Sagittarius or the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign; or when their Moon by progression enters  either of them; also when the MC, the Midheaven of the chart, which  reveals our projection into life and general attitude towards it, enters  Sagittarius. At times like that some have been known to march with a  Bible under their arm into the sunset. They may have become infected by  the religious fervour of some of those they meet and promptly do what is  known as ‘catching religion’. For a while they may get carried away in  its wake, but disillusionment and disenchantment are bound to set in  eventually and that brings them down to Earth with a bump, either in  this lifetime or a future one. 

The more our Christ nature unfolds and our understanding of the  spiritual background of life increases, the more its characteristics  come to the fore of our consciousness. We become more tolerant and  compassionate. Friendliness and kindness are second nature to us because  our perception of love now embraces all living creatures and every  aspect of humankind and our world, not merely the beautiful ones. We  would not dream of hurting or harming anyone in thoughts, words or  deeds, because we are aware that on the inner level all life is one,  that there is no separation between anything and that as a result, when  one of us gets hurt, our whole race inwardly suffers. But this also  means that when one of us heals, our world and all others in the whole  of Creation are healing with us. Therefore, our potential is great for  acting not only as our own saviour and redeemer, our world and all its  inhabitants, but also of the whole of Creation.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides. It reached me through the Lodge’s Monday Thought  17.4.2017, just as I was putting the finishing touches to this article.  ‘If your inner vision were developed sufficiently, you would be able to  observe the distribution, direction and infusion of the rays of God’s  healing power. Although they are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes,  their energies are always available to anyone. They are constantly at  work throughout the whole of Creation and are strengthened considerably  when someone asks for healing, for themselves and others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where healing has been asked for and the latter  possesses the knowledge in what form it should be given. The outcome of  all requests for healing depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The  decisions the leading Angels of both groups come to are passed onto the  Healing Angels, who are at all times fully occupied carrying out the  instructions they receive. It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a  healing miracle might be justified. They are responsible for bringing  them into being – to the astonishment of your world, where very few have  an idea how they come about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it is impossible for you to use  the healing rays correctly. However, whenever you are sending healing to  someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter station of  your earthly mind into the Angelic healing channels. Through this the  vibrations of your thought processes adjust themselves and gradually  grow compatible with those of the Angels. Through this, with the passing  of time, you become an ever greater force for assisting the healing not  only of individual patients, but of the whole evolution of humankind.’

I trust God’s great plan of life * and the Universal law of evolution *,  God’s law, that the things and the behaviour of people that to this day  appear to us as evil, ugly and wrong in our world will in their own  time be made beautiful, good and right. Eventually our whole world will  have broken free and it will be the most wonderful place imaginable that  is inhabited exclusively by beings who are worthy of being called true  sons/daughters of the Highest. Naturally, this – the same as everything  else in the whole of Creation – can only happen by God’s will and not  ours and in God’s time rather than ours.

* Recommended Reading:
•  ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Charles Darwin – Father Of The Evolutionary Theory’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Of Life Is Flowingness*_

_*



*_

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
(Latest updated version)

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Eternity
*_

_*




*_

Eternity is not the hereafter
And has nothing to do with time.
Every moment we live is part of Eternity.
It is the functioning of our existence
As it unfolds every moment in the here and now. 
If we don’t get that here, 
We shall not get it anywhere.
The world of spirit is not the place 
Where it can be experienced,
That can only be done here.

Joseph Campbell
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*In Difficult Times




*_

When we are going through difficult times
And everything seems to be against us,
If it seems as though we could not hang on
For another minute, 
It’s best not to give up,
Because that could be the time
When the tide is ready to turn for us.

Harriet Beecher Stowe
1811-1896
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Don’t Give Up*_

_*




*_​When worries about our state of  health, the material conditions of our life, our loved ones and whatever  else are threatening to overwhelm us, it is helpful to remind ourselves  that we are a beloved child and part of God. Our Creator’s love is  merciful and all-forgiving and never leaves any one of us to struggle  completely on their own with their earthly existence. Behind everything  that happens here, as well as anywhere else in the whole of Creation,  are the everlasting and all-enfolding arms of the Divine love. 

In the spiritual background of Earth life God’s love provides us with  Angels and Masters and other friends and helpers. Although none of them  can be seen by earthly eyes, rest assured that they are always there and  ready to assist us. They are not allowed to do the work for us, but  they can supply us with the necessary courage and strength for working  our way through any obstacle that comes our way. However, this kind of  help cannot come to us unasked. It has to be humbly requested and  invited by us and our own free decision. Choosing how to react in any  kind of situation is the only freewill * anyone in our present existence  ever truly has.

Everything that happens to us at any given time was created by our own  thoughts, words and deeds in previous lifetimes by none other than us.  Each one leaves its mark in the great book of life and because of the  Universal law, God’s law of cause and effect, known in our world as the  law of Karma *, during future earthly sojourns they unerringly find  their way back to us, in some form or another. And that’s because the  law decrees that everything in the fullness of time must return to its  creator, whoever it may be.

This law is constantly at work throughout all worlds, including ours,  and because it was designed by God’s wisdom and love, it benefits us and  our world in many different ways. Whatever it brings to anyone has  nothing to do with punishment, retribution and vengeance. Things of this  nature have no place in the language of love, but belong to the  experience world of the lower and lowest development stages of earthly  life. During the middle phase we become more and more occupied with  issues like redemption and forgiveness. In the highest part we are only  interested in expressing and manifesting love’s purest manifestations  and doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.

When looked at from the right angle, it can be clearly seen that the law  of Karma is one of opportunities of many different kinds. For example:  for redeeming ourselves and learning something new and doing better in  this lifetime than we did in previous ones, whilst we were still  ignorant of the law of Karma and its effects. The experiences it brings  force us to tap into our inner resources. This helps our consciousness  to expand and we grow stronger and wiser all the time, until eventually  we are ready to bring forth the best that is within us. Through  unselfishly working for the good of all, we ourselves are not only  evolving and moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life, our whole race and world are progressing with us.

Being aware of these things, wise ones gracefully accept whatever comes  their way. And whenever they are suffering in mind or body, maybe both,  they see the times they are spending attending to the special needs of  their condition as redemption for some of the things they created in  other lifetimes through their own flawed thinking and behaviour  patterns. Knowing that their suffering is not something that a  malevolent fate has thrown upon them at random stops them from  begrudging what they have to endure. Life has become much simpler for  them since they started to follow the instructions of their inner  guidance and therefore are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels.  If we but ask, they are ever willing to help any caller to patiently  work their way through paying our spiritual debts in the great bankbook  of life. 

Whatever may still have to happen to you, rest assured that nothing can  hurt or harm your indwelling spirit and soul, because in all Eternity it  will be resting securely in the tender and loving arms of our true  parents, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Highest  forces alone can do the healing all earthly selves are here to seek. And  if our behaviour shows the Angels that we are worthy of a healing  miracle, as soon as our Karmic ledger has been balanced to their  satisfaction, that’s how they will reward us. 

In this proud land we grew up strong.
We were wanted all along.
I was taught to fight, taught to win.
I never thought I could fail.

No fight left or so it seems.
I’m a man whose dreams have all deserted.
I’ve changed my face, I’ve changed my name.
But no-one wants you when you lose.

Don’t give up,
‘Cos you have friends.
Don’t give up,
You’re not beaten yet.
Don’t give up,
I know you can make it good.

Though I saw it all around,
Never thought that I could be affected,
Thought that we’d be last to go.
It is so strange the way things turn.

Drove the night toward my home.
The place that I was born, on the lakeside.
As daylight broke, I saw the Earth,
The trees had burned down to the ground.

Don’t give up,
You still have us.
Don’t give up,
We don’t need much of anything.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos somewhere there’s a place
Where we belong.
Rest your head.
You worry too much.
It’s going to be alright.
When times get rough,
You can fall back on us.
Don’t give up,
Please don’t give up.

Got to walk out of here.
I can’t take any more.
Going to stand on that bridge.
Keep my eyes down below.
Whatever may come
And whatever may go,
That river’s flowing.
That river’s flowing.

Moved on to another town.
Tried hard to settle down.
For every job, so many men.
So many men no-one needs.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos you have friends.
Don’t give up,
You’re not the only one.
Don’t give up,
No reason to be ashamed.
Don’t give up,
You still have us.
Don’t give up now,
We’re proud of who you are.
Don’t give up,
You know its never been easy.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos I believe there’s a place.
There’s a place where we belong,

White, Joy Lynn / Melamed, Vincent Edward

Sung by Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’


* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Divine Healing Rays*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me  through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were  developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution,  direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they  are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes, their energies are always  available to anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of  Creation and are strengthened considerably when someone asks for  healing, for themselves and others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where healing has been asked for and the latter  possesses the knowledge in what form it should be given. The outcome of  all requests for healing depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The  decisions the leading Angels of both groups come to are passed onto the  Healing Angels, who are at all times fully occupied carrying out the  instructions they receive. It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a  healing miracle might be justified. They are responsible for bringing  them into being – to the astonishment of your world, where very few have  an idea how they come about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it is impossible for you to use  the healing rays correctly. However, whenever you are sending healing to  someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter station of  your earthly mind into the Angelic healing channels. Through this the  vibrations of your thought processes adjust themselves and gradually  grow compatible with those of the Angels. Through this, with the passing  of time, you become an ever greater force for assisting the healing not  only of individual patients, but of the whole evolution of humankind.’

From ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sunshine And Rain





*_

We wouldn’t enjoy the sunshine,
If we never had the rain.

We couldn’t appreciate good health,
If we never had a pain.

If we never shed a teardrop
And always wore a smile,

We’d all get tired of laughing,
When we’d done it for a while.

Everything serves a wise higher purpose,
The bitter as well as the sweet.

Both are required for teaching us 
And make our lives complete.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Light Of Your Soul*_

_*




*_
The inner light of your soul is love.
May it guide you and bless everything you touch 
With the love and warmth that’s in your heart,
So the beauty of your spirit and soul 
Shines through all your endeavours.

May the sacredness of your work 
Bring healing, light and renewal 
To you and all those you get in touch with,
Who receive and benefit from your efforts.

May what you are doing never weary you,
But release within you the eternal wellspring of 
Inspiration and reveal to you the beauty and wonder 
Of the magic and miracle of our earthly existence. 

May the true you always be present 
And manifest itself in everything you do,
So you will never again be lost 
In the illusions of the material world.

May you meet each new day burden free and  
May every dawn find you awake and alert, 
Because with the help of the Angels in dreamtime
Your whole being was filled with the promise  
Of endless and unlimited potential and possibilities.

Every evening may you feel gracious and fulfilled.
May your nights be spent feeling blessed, sheltered and protected
Safe in the knowledge that your soul forever rests serenely, 
In the loving arms of your Highest Self, 
The living God within and His/Her Angels. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*And Even The Light Of The Sun
*_
​ _*



*_

And even the light of the Sun will fade, at the last,
And the leaves will fall, and the birds will hasten away,
And I will be left in the snow of a flowerless day,
To think of the glories of spring, and joys of a youth, long past.

Yet be silent, my heart! Do not count it a profitless thing,
To have seen the splendour of the Sun, of grass and flower!
To have lived and loved! For I hold that, to truly love if but for an hour,
Is better for man and woman, than endless cycles of blossoming spring.

From ‘Magdalen Walks’
Oscar Wilde

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Go
*_
​





Letting go has many implications. 
It does not mean we no longer care for others, 
We merely refuse to do for them 
What they should be doing themselves.
It does not mean cutting ourselves off from loved ones,
But realising that we have no right to control them.
It means focussing on the experiences of our own life,
Making an effort to learn from them as much as possible.
There’s no harm in accepting that in many situations 
We are powerless in any case, 
Because their outcome lies in God’s hands.

Letting go does not mean
Trying to change others and piling blame onto them for anything,
When for us the time has come to 
Change our own thinking and behaviour patterns,
To enable us to become 
The captain of the ship of our own destiny,
Encouraging others to do the same for themselves.

Letting go does not mean 
Caring for someone, but caring about them.
Fixing things for others,
But letting them do for themselves,
So they can learn from the mistakes they make 
Along the pathway of their life,
Whilst we stand by to support them,
Should a genuine need for it arise.
Yet being supportive and standing by.
Judging anyone and loving them the way they are,
With whatever flaws and shortcomings we see in them.
Trying to be centre stage and pretending 
To be able to arrange the outcome of things for others,
But encouraging them to come to their own conclusions
And make their own decisions,
As that’s the only way human beings can learn 
How to take charge of the development 
Of their character and through this of their destiny.

Letting go does not mean 
Indoctrinating others, but encouraging them 
To develop their own perception and through this build up
Their faith in God and the basic goodness of the life
All of us have been given and the roles we are playing in it.
Denying the things that come our way,
Without attempting to adjust them to our desire,
But accepting them gracefully and giving thanks for them.
Going with the flow and making the most of every day.

Letting go is not about
Regretting the past, but learning from the mistakes 
We make along our predestined pathway through life,
Thinking with gratitude of those who helped us 
To grow and evolve and become the way we are now,
That our wisdom and understanding has increased sufficiently, 
So we can do our share of
Blessing and healing humankind and our whole world,
Thus being an active and conscious participant of
Establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth and
Creating a happier and more secure future for everybody.

Letting go shows that we trust:
God’s great plan and the small plan for our life within it;
The basic goodness of life and the love
That once brought us into being;
That the Universe knows what’s really good for us,
And constantly provides for all of us
Only that which serves our highest good and greatest joy. 
This knowledge sets us free to fear less and 
To love more freely and from the heart.

Letting go proves that:
We are happy that our life, the same as everybody else’s,
Rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels;
We know that others, like us, 
Need to be encouraged to make their own mistakes, 
As that’s the only way human beings in earthly life
Can grow and make the evolutionary progress that is 
The reason for our being together in our present existence. 

The Universe rewards wise ones who endeavour to let go of outdated
Beliefs and prejudices about themselves and their role in life
By making it easier to let go on other levels, too.
The more we become aware that our children are not truly 
Our children and our earthly parents not our real parents,
The easier letting go of each other becomes. 
This realisation of this sets both parties free 
To be true to their real nature and love the way 
God loves each and every one of us, 
His/Her children of the Earth,
Totally, unconditionally and with detachment.

This kind of love does not hold on.
It sets loved ones free, 
So they can grow through their own experiences,
Each in their own way and at their own pace.
Learning to love this way is the ultimate purpose 
Of every human being’s earthly existence.
When we have learnt to forgive whatever happens,
Because we understand the wise higher purpose behind it,
We are becoming ever more God-like ourselves. 

And the sooner we come to terms with that: 
Everything in earthly life is a gift from the Highest Forces,
Borrowed and on loan for a certain time only.
Nothing truly belongs to us, especially not people.
The only thing that’s truly ours is our consciousness,
That which we are on the innermost level of our being
And not what we have,
The easier it gets to set ourselves and others free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of A Hug*_







A hug is beneficial because it feels good.
It disperses loneliness and the fear of each other.
It’s self-esteem building when you say to yourself:
‘Wow! I am lovable, someone wants to hug me!’
Besides a hug slows down ageing because at heart
People who enjoy hugging never grow old.

A hug eases tensions and insomnia.
It keeps arms and shoulder muscles in good condition.
It enhances the environment
And is therefore ecologically sound.
It’s democratic as well,
Because everybody is always eligible.
And on top of all that it’s portable.
You can take it with you wherever you go.

A hug is a sign of friendship 
And adds another dimension to 
Being together merely as physical beings.
It saves heat and that makes it energy efficient.
Difficult days are made more bearable
And happy ones better still
By making you feel good all day.
And that’s why I am sending you 
An extra great big special hug,
Right now!

God bless you and keep you safe, 
Always. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Little Hug
*_
​ 




​ Whenever you’re feeling sad
And things just won’t go right,
When your usual happy smile
Has vanished out of sight,
Look at this little hug from me.

Keep it for the times you feel lost and lonely,
To remind you there’s someone who loves you
And really cares about you and your wellbeing,
Especially spiritually,
And that’s me.

With love – Aquarius 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Slowing Down
*_
​ 





Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life,
Help me to slow me down, 
Ease my pounding heart,
Quieten my racing mind
And steady my hurried steps.

In the noise and confusion of my earthly existence,
Grant me the gift of finding the peace
Of Your mountains, hills and lakes,
That restores my ability to sleep at night.

Teach me the art of taking time off:
For smelling the flowers,
Seeing more of my family and friends,
And reading things that nurture 
Me and my soul.

With every breath I take,
I give thanks and praise to You
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation,
For everything that is presently in my life,
For that which once was 
And whatever will be one day.

Thank you for teaching me 
That there is more to life than running ever faster.
Each time I admire the branches of a towering tree,
I realise that it could only grow 
To its present height and strength
Because it took its time.

That’s why I am asking you to slow my down.
Help me to become ever more gentle
With everything that is in my life,
And to be humble of heart,
For in that place alone human souls can
Find the rest, peace and healing they need
And receive from You.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*May Celebration Of The Great Mother Of All Life*_







Bring flowers of the rarest,
Bring blossoms the fairest,
From garden and woodland 
And hillside and dale.
Our full hearts are swelling,
Our glad voices telling
The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Their Lady they name Thee,
Their Mistress proclaim Thee,
Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
As long as the bowers
Are radiant with flowers,
As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Sing gaily in chorus,
The bright Angels o’er us
Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
Their harps are repeating
The notes of our greeting,
And You, Great Mother,
Are the cause of our mirth.

This hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May.
Mary is one of the many symbolisms for the Great Mother of all life. 

Author unknown
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
• The Dance Of The Flowers
​
At the end of April the Sun moves into  earthy and sensuous Taurus. This is a time that presents us and our  world with a dramatic change of tempo. After the breakneck speed and  impatience of Mars in fiery Aries, Venus in earthy Taurus enters the  main stage. In this sign the planet finds some of its finest feminine  expressions and brings to souls born into it, as well as everybody else  at this time of the year, a wonderful sense of enjoyment and  appreciation of the good things in life. Gracefully and with a  deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself as a beautiful young  bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers, blossoms and new greenery  as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us the freshness of as yet  unspoilt youth. 
​ 
Sun in Aries represents the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father  Sun. But when the Sun moves into Taurus they are celebrating their  wedding feast. The Universe invites all of us to take time out and enjoy  with all our senses one of the greatest Cosmic events, of which the  betrothal, the wedding feast with its renewal of all life on the Earth  plane are outer physical manifestations of what’s happening on the inner  levels of life.​ 
When it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is  stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in  breathtaking abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind  ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and  harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world  around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of  this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the physical  plane but by adding their voices to the Angelic choirs of praise and  thanksgiving that forms an essential part of the great orchestra of  life. 

Watching Mother Nature newly unfolding helps us to become more aware of  and in tune with those who are beavering behind the outer form of life,  to bring us fresh evidence of God’s life manifesting itself in our  world. Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us therefore get out  and about and under he canopy of Heaven enjoy the shelter and shade of  the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life, God, and absorb  His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and all lifeforms,  visible and invisible, that shares world with us.​
From ‘The Sun In Taurus’

To my worldwide circle of friends and spiritual family,
Happy May Day

With love – Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Taking Time*_







Take time regularly for:
Thinking –  taps into the source of all knowledge.
Playing –  the secret of staying young at heart.
Reading –  a fountain of information that,
when applied to our daily lives, can lead to an increase of 
wisdom and understanding and an expansion of consciousness.
Quiet reflections, meditations and prayers –  connect us with the Source 
of our being and we gain access to the only true power 
that exists in the whole of Creation.
Loving and being loved –  a gift from the Divine.
Being friendly –  the road to happiness.
Laughing –  the music of the soul.
Giving and sharing –  life is too short for selfishness.
Working –  the instruments of success.
Charitable deeds –  the keys to Heaven.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Dancing With God
*_

_*





*_​Some time ago, I was meditating on the  word guidance and noticed for the first time that this word ends in  ‘dance’. This reminded me that somewhere I had read that doing God’s  will can be compared to dancing.

When two people are dancing 
And both are trying to lead, nothing feels right. 
Their movements do not flow with the music
And are uncomfortable and jerky. 
Yet, as soon as one person allows the other one to lead, 
The energies of both bodies come together 
And begin to flow easily with the music. 

By giving each other gentle cues, 
Perhaps with a nudge to the back
Or gently pushing in one direction or another,
Their bodies move gracefully, but this kind of dancing requires 
Surrendering to the will of one’s partner
And attentiveness towards them. 

After this reflection I took a closer look at the word guidance.
The letter G made me think of God, and the letters u and i 
Were saying: ‘God, u and i dance.’
So I asked God to lead me
And told Him/Her that I freely and willingly 
Surrender my whole being,
Knowing that this way I shall always be safe.
Ever since then the living God within me, my intuition,
Has been guiding and protecting me.
I trust that this will continue wherever God’s plan 
For me and our whole world may wish to lead me.

May God’s guidance and protection also be
With you today and forever.
Like me, may you walk safely hand in hand
With the Great White Spirit and the Angels,
By simply following their instructions 
As they come to you intuitively. 
May your spirit and soul fly free and move in step
With the eternal dance of the Universal Christ,
The Great Father/Mother’s only born Son/Daughter.
S/He is the great Light of the whole of Creation,
Who is the light of all lights and the Sun behind all Suns,
Through whom all life is given, nurtured and cared for.
May you trust Its guidance and protection
Throughout all the seasons of your life,
Now and forever. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Trust
*
​ *





*O Universal Christ, Thou Art
The Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation.
Amid the encircling gloom of our world,
Lead Thou me on
With the radiance of Thy light 
And Thy loving hands,
For human nights of the soul are dark
And in earthly life
I am far from my true home.

Direct Thou my feet.
I do not ask to see
The distant scene,
Only one step forward 
At a time. 
That will do for me.

I did not always pray that 
Thou should lead me on.
While I was ignorant of my true nature and Thine,
I preferred to choose for myself,
Because I assumed I knew 
Where my lifepath should be taking me.
Having grown more mature and wiser, 
I recognise that it’s not for me to know,
And I yearn for Thee to lead me on.

I’ve had enough of the times when,
Although my whole being
Seemed to be filled with nothing but fears,
Wilfulness and pride ruled my life.
Help me to leave this part of me behind
And lead Thou me on.

As long as Thy wisdom and love
Is guiding me from within
The very core of my own being,
I shall always be safe.
Then o’er moor and fen, 
Crag and torrent,
Lead Thou me on,
Until all traces of darkness 
Have gone from me and my world.

On waking each morning 
With my inner vision I now see
The Angels smiling at me. 
Even though I thought I’d lost them,
They never left me and
I never stopped loving them.
Bless each one of them for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Relativity
*_
​ _*




*_​ Time is too slow for those who wait,
Too swift for those who fear,
Too long for those who grieve,
Too short for those who rejoice.
But for those who are loving God’s way
And realise their oneness with God and all life, 
There is no time.
They are dwelling in Eternity.

Henry Van Dyke
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Believe*_








I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayers are heard.
And I believe someone in the great ‘out there’
Listens to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

Jimmy Shirl & Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
​

‘I Believe’ 

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Footprints In Our Hearts
*_
​ 




​ People are constantly walking into and out of our lives.
Yet, only friends leave their footprints in our hearts. 

To handle ourselves we need to use our heads,
but for handling others it’s better to do so from our hearts. 

Have you noticed that
anger is only one letter shorter than danger?

If someone betrays us once, that’s their fault.
If they betray us twice, it’s our fault,
because we didn’t learn from the first experience.

Great minds discuss ideas,
average ones reflect on events,
while small ones talk about people. 

God provides all birds with their food,
but doesn’t throw it into their nests.

Those who lose money sometimes lose much.
Those who lose friends lose more
and those who lose faith lose everything.

Learn from the mistakes of others.
Earth life isn’t long enough to make each one ourselves. 

The tongue weighs practically nothing.
Isn’t it sad that so few people know how to hold theirs?

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*It’s A Puzzlement
*_
​ 




​ If all good people were clever,
And all clever people were good,
The world would be nicer than ever
We thought that it possibly could.

But alas, it is seldom or never
That the two hit it off as they should.
Why is it that all too often
The good are so hard on the clever
And the clever so rude to the good?

The Age of Aquarius is the age of
Friendship and siblinghood with all life. 
It is bringing us the understanding that
Everybody who is taking part in earthly life
Has their own predestined pathway to walk 
And different lessons to learn. 
That’s how the spirit of our time,
The Aquarian Zeitgeist,
Is doing away with the need for
Behaving in the above manner 
Towards anyone.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Transforming All Relationships Into Friendships*_

_*Part One

*_





​The Age of Aquarius is the age of  friendship and siblinghood with all life and lifeforms. There is a  growing awareness for the need of reaching out to each other in  friendship and peace to all God’s children of the Earth and for healing  every one of our relationships. We are all here to improve ours and make  them work, so that in due course our whole race recognises the benefits  of co-operating and co-existing in peace and harmony with all  lifeforms. Furthermore, if we wish to be released from the experiences  of earthly life and move forward on the evolutionary spiral into  exploring the higher levels of life, it’s essential not to leave behind  any unresolved relationship issues. 

This requires that we transform every one of our relationships, and in  particular the most difficult and traumatic ones, into bonds of  siblinghood and friendship. To prepare us for this particular part of  our healing journey, it is helpful to know that no two human pathways  are ever alike and that every one of us is the Universe’s beloved child  of the Earth and an integral part of God’s Creation. God’s true nature  and our own is love and all of us are equally valuable and loved by our  Divine parents. Each has a right to find a measure of happiness in  earthly life by loving and being loved.

For as long as we still think of ourselves as nothing but an earthling,  our spiritual nature is in need of awakening. But this can only happen  when we have spiritually matured sufficiently, our energies are right  and the moment has come when we begin to discover the higher purpose and  meaning of our existence. When we grasp the Universal laws to which all  life is subject, it becomes easier to understand why sad and difficult  things from time to time have to come into our life, the same as into  everybody else’s. To paraphrase Nietzsche: ‘Knowing why things are  happening to us makes enduring them easier.’ By the way, ignorance of  the Universal laws never protected anyone against their consequences.

In all their relationships, whenever a situation has been duly  considered from every angle, wise ones agree to disagree with any  opponent and then shake hands to re-seal the friendship. They are doing  this because their inner guidance tells them that’s the right thing for  them to do because of the different earthly lessons each one of us in  their previous lifetimes has taken part in and those we are attending  now. This is how it comes about that everything in earthly life is a  matter of personal perception and that can vary considerably from one  person to another. That no doubt is the origin of the folk wisdom ‘One  person’s meat is another one’s poison’, i.e. some things that are liked  and enjoyed by one person may be distasteful to another. 

Being aware of these things, wise ones appreciate that it is possible  for all participants in any argument to be right and wrong, at the same  time, so that in truth there really is no point in quarrelling over  anything. Therefore, instead of wasting their time and energy –  humankind’s most precious resource on the Earth plane – on futile  disputes, they prefer observing and listening to see whether anything  useful can be gleaned from those who are arguing and biting each other’s  heads off. They believe that with a bit of goodwill any disagreement  can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each other’s views, even  though they differ. Whenever they are in danger of getting involved in  any kind of dispute, they remind themselves of the fact that two people  can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally  different ways.

Our level of spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly  than in our ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree or  disagree with others in times of conflict. As Nietzsche put it: ‘You  have your way and I have mine. As for the right, correct and only way,  forget about it – there isn’t one.’ But in the final analysis there is  only one right way for everybody and that is by following what our   inner guidance tells us is right, even though it may not be right for  anyone else. 

This kind of maturity has nothing to do with the age of our physical  body. It depends on what types of experiences we have behind us and what  we have learned from them. The degree of our maturity reveals itself in  our understanding of others and the willingness to forgive them and  seeking their forgiveness. It isn’t always enough to be forgiven by  others. As we move along on our healing journey, it does not take long  until we discover that there are many times when it is necessary to  forgive ourselves and that is by no means as easy as it sounds. But, as  the Buddha pointed out: ‘Conquering the desires of our own lower nature  is better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep  in all Eternity and can never be taken from us, not by Angels or demons,  Heaven or Hell.’

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Transforming All Relationships Into Friendships

Unlocking The Doors Of Friendship

Part Two
*_
_*




*_
​A  renewed understanding of our true nature and the higher purpose and  meaning of our earthly existence, as well as forgiveness in my view are  they main keys for unlocking the doors of friendship. When I reflect on  my own lessons of past lifetimes and the earlier ones of this one, I  realise the necessity for finding forgiveness as well as compassion,  love and affection for myself and my own suffering just as much as for  anybody else. As difficult as this turns out to be at times, it is  necessary and it helps bearing in mind the advice of Alexander the  Great: ‘Nothing is impossible for those who are willing to try.’ When it  comes to forgiving others for their trespasses, it is helpful to know  that we cannot change other people, only ourselves. As Katie Curran  Taylor wrote: ‘You cannot change the way someone else feels if their  mind is set or their past has too much of a hold on them. Until they  themselves want to change, you have to let them be. Be brave, gentle and  set yourself free.’

To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, Swiss  Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who have  known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own way  through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out of  the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a fresh  appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them  with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with the pain of  others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only grow and  evolve on the Earth plane.’ I believe that the happiest people don’t  necessarily have the best of everything. They are happier than others  because they realise that life is a precious gift and their contentment  grows from the ability of making the most of everything the Universe  places before them.

Aware that we are responsible for every one  of our thoughts, words and actions, I carefully watch what I think, say  and do, and am ever mindful of the wisdom from the Buddha legend: ‘Words  have the power to destroy and heal, and true and kind ones can change  and improve our world.’ Lao Tzu added to this: ‘Kindness in words  creates confidence. In thinking it provides us with profoundness and in  giving it brings us love.’ Appreciating that we are all together on the  Earth to help each other, I am happy to follow the Dalai Lama’s  suggestion of: ‘Help others whenever you can. If that’s impossible, at  least do not harm them.’

Knowing that it takes a long time and  many lifetimes to become the person we would like to be, and this is the  case for all human beings, wise ones don’t allow anything or anybody to  stop them from working on themselves. And when they look back from the  evolutionary point they have presently reached, they realise that the  people who once treated them badly were in truth their best teachers.  These people were the ones who taught them how they do  not wish to be.  And so they give thanks and praise to the love and wisdom of the Great  Father/Mother of all life for providing them with the gift of such  excellent teachers.

Yet once in a while, when something or  someone has upset them, even wise ones cannot help getting angry. Being  wise never stopped anyone from feeling that way and that it is their  good right to feel angry, just the same as everybody else. What makes a  wise one stand out from less highly evolved souls is their awareness  that this does not give anyone the right for being violent and cruel.  That’s why wise ones look for creative and constructive outlets for the  release of their anger.

One good way for letting off steam is by  writing an angry article, letter or poem – to themselves. Documents of  this nature are not meant to be kept but destroyed, ideally by  incineration in the open air, so that the anger together with the smoke  can be blown away by the wind. Truly wise ones go one step further by  asking the Air elementals to carry the negative feelings of the present  situation, together with every last shred of the hatred, aggression and  anger that has accumulated down the ages on the Earth plane, into the  temple of healing in the heartmind of the Highest Star and the brightest  Light, the Christ Star, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing,  healing and harmonising energies for all life.

A spot of  flow-writing by jotting down whatever comes into their mind is another  good way that wise ones can get something of their chests. It helps them  to know that getting angry is not some kind of a shortcoming on their  part, but merely an ordinary aspect of everyone’s character make-up.  Furthermore, they refuse to blame their parents or other ancestors for  any of their negative character traces because they know that each one  of us alone is responsible for who and what we presently are. The  background and circumstances of our present lifetime only influence us  to a certain extent. All of us are responsible for our character traits,  good and bad ones alike, because we ourselves developed them in  previous lifetimes. We bring them with us into each new earthly sojourn  in the hope of finding fresh opportunities for working on and improving  them.

The Divine spark in the collective heart of humankind is  stirring from its slumber and ever more of us are becoming aware that in  truth we are all siblings in the great family of God’s Creation. The  Christ love is born in our world and this is the kind of love that  motivates ever more of us to make their contribution to establishing  God’s kingdom on the Earth. This love does not require more from any one  of us than conducting our lives in peaceful and modest ways that put no  unnecessary strain on Mother Earth’s precious resources. Hopefully this  will encourage others to follow our example. Under the influence of the  spirit of this age, the Aquarian Zeitgeist, human hearts increasingly  feel a desire to reach out in brotherly/sisterly love and friendship to  all lifeforms that share our world with us.

A deep yearning for  peace and harmony to be restored in earthly life rises from the  innermost core of our being into our conscious awareness, which is  accompanied by a desire to give of our best and do all we can to  contribute to the blessing and healing of our world and all its  inhabitants. These things are all signs that the true ‘Second Coming’ or  the ‘Latter Days Of The Law’ are with us and making themselves felt  more and more. So, let’s focus our whole being on love, giving and  receiving it wherever we can. In this way more can be done to help  others than any form of earthly legislation could ever dream to  accomplish, because the power of love without human intervention rights  that which is in disorder and out of harmony.

As far as the  circumstances that still exist anywhere in our world are concerned, they  contain extremely valuable spiritual lessons for individuals, groups,  countries and ultimately the whole of humankind. The learning gained  from these experiences will eventually bring a new golden age to our  planet. Above all others, love is the tool that is needed to solve all  human problems and to heal all relationships by transmuting them into  friendships. The Christ love expresses itself as honesty and  truthfulness in every aspect of our life, and simple human kindness and  friendliness, respect for and tolerance towards each other’s feelings  and points of view.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
•    ‘If I Knew’ 
•    ‘Karma In Families’ 
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’ 
•    ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
•    ‘Family Energies’ 
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is A Friend?
*_
​ 




​ A friend’s an attitude within you,
A talk you can always continue,
A feeling you have known for a while,
A thought that sparks an inner smile.

A friend’s a person you hold dear,
Who may venture far, but in spirit stays near,
Whose presence sets your soul free
With its candour and honesty.

A friend shares your joys and tears,
Feels your victories and knows your fears,
Accepts your strengths and weakness, too,
And doesn’t let trivialities dull friendship’s hue.

A friend walks life’s miles with you
And shares your values sound and true.
Though your paths may sometimes drift apart,
A true friendship never leaves your heart.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift Of Love
*_
​ 




​ God gave us a great treasure
Of immense and untold worth,
That brings a touch of Heaven
To every lifetime on the Earth.

​ An Angel from above,
Guided us to find each other
And blessed us with the gift
Of friendship and of love.

​ Emily Matthew
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Birthday Wishes For A Friend
*_
​ _*



*_

 May the blessings of the soft sweet rain
Fall upon your spirit and soul,
To help the flowers of kind and loving thoughts
Grow in you and flow from there into all you touch.

May God’s blessing and healing power 
Flow through every drop of rain that falls,
To cleanse and purify not only your spirit and soul, 
But also that of our whole world.

When it stops raining,
May nothing be left behind but a shining pool
That reflects only the blue of the Heavens 
And the light of the Christ Star.

Many happy returns of the day. 
With all my love and best wishes.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Meditation
*_
​ _*




*_
​ So we may know the Great Father/Mother of all life better
And feel Their wisdom, love and power,
Let us tune into their frequency in our meditation hour. 
To tap into Divine greatness and use Its gifts each day,
We need to learn how to encounter it in a meditative way.
Making friends with the Universal Forces and finding out Its will,
Takes the inner silence where all is calm and still.

Nature’s forces are best observed in life’s quiet things.
Through Snowflakes softly falling like on Angel’s wings
Or the petals unfolding of a rose.
That’s how the Divine reveals itself to us
When our whole being is in repose.

So let’s carefully think about and plan to allocate
A portion of each day for being still and meditate.
When all is quiet within and without in deep meditation, 
Our spirit and soul experience the kind of initiation
That enables us to quietly and peacefully endure
The outer world because we know 
That in God we are secure.

Helen Steiner-Rice
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Innocence
*_
​ 




​ White is the colour of innocence.
But what does that mean? 
It’s an inner quality that enables us 
To recognise beauty in the darkest of souls
And gives us the strength to tame the beast
Of our own and other people’s lower animal nature.
It’s a Divine gift that has to be worked for very hard,
Although once gained it never leaves us. 

Recognising God’s true nature and our own
Gives us the kind of faith that has the inner vision 
That creates alternative remedies,
For we have then consciously become part 
Of the highest harmonies 
 Who know the way of all things.
Its energies have the power 
To restore human hearts and souls.
It works healing miracles in our world
That have never been witnessed before. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*




*_
​Whenever  the mind of our small earthly self – or someone in our environment –  tries to convince us that we are a small, useless and worthless human  specimen, it is good and right to take the part of our Highest or God  Self and reply: ‘That’s what you think, but you are wrong. It’s not that  you are lying to me. Your belief is a false one and you are merely  saying such things because you do not yet understand your own true  nature and the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence.’

The  truth of the matter is that every one of us in their own way is a  special and unique being, who is precious and loved beyond compare. In  the entire history of the whole of Creation there has never been and  never will be another being quite like me. My eyes, hands, hair,  handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to me. No-one walks,  talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way I do. Nobody can  paint my brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as I have for food,  music, dance and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things  quite the way I do and no-one can feel my feelings. And there has never  been someone who laughs exactly the way I do, and what makes me laugh or  cry can have quite a different effect on someone else. Extract from ‘You Are Special’ – see link at the end.

•    ‘In a world that is trying to make you like everyone else, being yourself is the greatest challenge of all.’

•     ‘If you don’t like my words, don’t listen. If you don’t like my  appearance, don’t look. If you don’t like my actions, turn your head.  It’s as simple as that.’

•    ‘If God had wanted me otherwise, He would have created me that way.’ Goethe

•    ‘This is who I am. Nobody said you had to like it.’

•    ‘Conduct your life the way you want to live it. Don’t allow others to live it for you.’

•    ‘I never wanted to be different. I just wanted to be me.’

•    ‘The only freedom in our world lies in being ourselves.’

•    ‘Enjoy who you are and refuse to dislike yourself for what you are not.’

•    ‘Always be a first-rate version of yourself, rather than a second-rate version of someone else.’ Judy Garland

•    ‘It’s better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation.’ Herman Melville

•     ‘I was once afraid of people saying: ‘Who does she think she is?’ Now I  have the courage to say: ‘This is who I am.’ Oprah Winfrey

•    ‘If you care about what other people think, you make yourself their prisoner.’ Lao Tzu

•    ‘You wouldn’t worry so much about what others think of you if you realised how seldom they do.’ Eleanor Roosevelt

•    ‘Most people’s thoughts are someone else’s opinions, their lives a mimicry and their passions a quotation.’ Oscar Wilde

•    ‘There are few in our world who know how to see with their own eyes and feel with their own hearts.’ Albert Einstein

•     Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the  trees and the stars, that we all have a right to be here, because  everybody has their particular lessons to learn, and that – whether we  are aware of it or not – the great Universal plan rests safely in God’s  hands and is unfolding as it should. From ‘Desiderata’ – see link below.​
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Desiderata’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Joy Of Being Yourself
*_
​ _*




*_​ To truly be myself and you yourself,
It is essential that I do my thing 
And you do yours.
We are not in this world
To imitate each other or live up
To someone else’s expectations.

You are you and I am I.
If, whenever we meet, 
We can love and accept each other,
Just the way we are, 
We truly are friends and that is beautiful.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams
*_






Relationships are like birds.
If we hold them too tightly, they die.
If we hold them loosely, they fly.
But if we nurture and care for them,
So that love can grow between people,
They do not end with anyone’s death,
But are with us, quite literally, forever.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’_*

* * *

*_
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Living Wisely And In Hope
*





​ Everything in the whole of Creation is  in relationship with everything else. And if we long for peace in our  world, we have to start with ourselves and seriously work on creating  peaceful and harmonious relationships with everyone who comes into our  orbit. This applies as much to national and international relationships  between the peoples of our world as to our individual connections. And  if we wish to draw more loving relationships towards us, we first have  to become a kinder and more loving person ourselves. In this section you  are going to find many ideas and tips that will help you to build  happier and more harmonious relationships, in fact the relationships of  your dreams that quite literally will last forever. 

The same is required for the healing of the relationship with ourselves,  the most difficult one of all, and also with God. * The latter is aided  by an increasing understanding of the Universal laws, God’s laws, that  one of the main laws of life is evolution and that nothing in the whole  of Creation is ever withdrawn or wasted. Everything is recycled time and  again and slowly but surely evolves into an ever higher and more  beautiful life-form. As we ourselves move onwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, we too evolve into a higher and more  beautiful manifestation of life and begin to notice how this is  happening to all life and lifeforms of our world. *

All life in the whole of Creation is subject to the Universal laws –  naturally are also at work in human relationships. The same as we  ourselves do, our relationships grow from the smallest and most  primitive beginnings into ever more sophisticated forms. As always,  nothing can manifest itself in the world around us that we did not first  create on the inner level of our being. And the things we long for  because they are still missing in our daily lives, like the peace and  harmony of well balanced relationships, can only come about in this  manner. The ideal world of our dreams with happy and mutually satisfying  relationships cannot happen on their own. We have to do our share of  making such visions a reality in earthly life by conducting our lives  accordingly and so bring the Heavens down to the Earth. 

Good relationships never did just happen or fall from the Heavens. *  They have to be created by us and worked on, sometimes very hard.  Everybody who comes into our life is a gift from the Universe to assist  us with getting to know ourselves and the qualities that are in us and  ultimately to teach us how to conduct our lives with great care and  learn how to love wisely. This requires the setting of boundaries.  Within them we sometimes need to be firm and insist on that which our  inner guidance through the world of our feelings and our heart tells us  is right for us at any given moment. At the same time we need to be  willing to bend before the wind of life by listening to others and  trying to accommodate their needs whenever a compromise can smooth the  way forward. 

As love is our true nature and the first law of the Universe, may our  soul’s longing and yearning for more love and peace in our lives be our  vision and guiding star. Wisdom and love, patience and tolerance, tact  and diplomacy in equal proportions are the most essential ingredients  required for creating good relationships and transmuting even the most  difficult ones into friendships that will be with us forever. During  lifetimes in Libra, the sign of relationships, marriage and  partnerships, ruled by Venus, the above named qualities are the gifts  that can be developed. They are by no means automatically bestowed upon  anyone. But even those who are in the process of learning to handle the  Venusian energies by being born into the two signs ruled by this planet,  earthy Taurus and airy Libra, remain dynamic beings who can only  attract into their lives that which they themselves are. *

Whatever characteristics we have developed in previous lifetimes, we  bring with us into our next one, thus complying with the evolutionary  law of life which demands that we work on and improve them. And because  our Highest Spirit Self is pulling us, that’s what all human beings are  instinctively aiming to do at all times, even though it may not always  look like that on the surface of life. The Sun in our birthchart shows  in which direction our Highest or God Self will be pulling us throughout  the whole of our present lifetime. The Sun’s sign and house position  provide pointers to our main life lessons, as well as the qualities that  are waiting to be developed and integrated into our character on our  soul’s slow and gradual way back into the wholeness and perfection that  is in God. 

As sparks of the Christ Spirit, the spiritual Sun beyond the Sun in the  sky above us, and integral parts of Its light, each one of us without  exception is walking this evolutionary pathway. At all times, the Great  Father/Mother of all life in this way is inexorably drawing each one of  us forwards and upwards, inviting, calling and coaxing us to come home  and be at one with Him/Her again, the way we once were. *

Aquarius is the sign in which the highest human hopes, dreams and  aspirations can be made a reality in earthly life. Now that its age is  with us, the dream of a better and more peaceful world is beginning to  come within the reach of humankind’s vision of the future. Knowing that  today’s thoughts are creating the realities of tomorrow, I visualise the  new Earth as a place where all live and work together harmoniously and  in which hunger and starvation, warfare and violence of any kind,  sickness and pain, and even death will no longer be known. 

The memory of such a world is deeply imprinted in every human soul,  because we once emerged from such a place. However, there were long  periods when we were still unaware of our true nature, the presence of  the Universal laws and the creative power of thought. * In our role as  co-creators with God and with the help of the thinking and behaviour  patterns of bygone days and ages each one of us did their share of  creating our world the way it is at present. That’s why all of us are  offered sufficient opportunities for making good and redeeming  ourselves. *

 * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘Good Relationships Don’t Grow On Trees’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Sun In Libra’
•    ‘The Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ideas That Changed Our World

Inspiration From Above – Part One

Christianity And Socialism
*_

_*




*_​This part of my writings is an  exploration of the true genius behind every idea that has ever appeared  in earthly life. In particular it is about some of the groundbreaking  ideas that already have changed our world and will keep on changing it,  for example Christianity, socialism, communism and the evolutionary  theory. It is an attempt at freeing humankind from some of the many  false beliefs and prejudices about these themes that to this day are  floating around in the consciousness of our world.    

Every creative idea originates in the masculine aspect of the Divine  Trinity, God. He is the Creator whose ideas pass through the wisdom and  love of the Goddess, His feminine counterpart. The wisdom of the Goddess  knows when the time has come for new creations to appear anywhere,  including our world. The Earth is one of the many manifestations of the  God and Goddess’s co-operation. They perceive the images of their  creative visions that concern us and our world through us. We are the  dreamers through whom they are brought in being, in keeping with the  great plan of life and the small plan for our existence within it. The  Angelic hierarchy is the executor, guardian and caretaker of the plan.  Without them nothing would ever come into being anywhere. 

The great plan provided that our race’s spiritual development should  eventually reach the point when each through their own experiences had  to find out what happens in our world when the masculine forces are  given the upper hand and the softening and civilising influence of the  feminine, the Goddess, are gradually withdrawn. As human beings can only  learn to appreciate the value of something through having to do without  it, there was no other way of providing us with this lesson. This is  why the influence of the nurturing and caring energies of the feminine  slowly had to be withdrawn from our world.And that’s what happened during the  reign of a patriarchy that lasted around six thousand years, which  turned into a time span of almost continuous warfare, suffering and  destruction. The ambitions of the reigning warlords to gain the upper  hand over other tribes, races, nations and their lands, possessions and  people, became ever more cruel and bloody. Financing their enterprises  was easily done by robbing and plundering our planet of its precious  resources. On the upside, the by-products of warfare have always been  the ideas the Angels provided for technical advances that would make  Earth life easier and more pleasant, when yet another war had reached  its end.

The great plan decreed that when the patriarchy had run its course and  sufficient lessons had been learnt, the influence of the feminine would  return to our world. The wisdom and love of the feminine would then  slowly steer it towards evolving into a highly advanced and peaceful  civilisation that would have its foundations in the principles of the  Aquarian spirit. This means true socialism with equal rights for all;  one for all and all for one; everything is owned by everybody; everybody  puts in as much as they can and only takes out what they need.  Therefore, there is plenty for all at all times and no-one dies of  hunger or thirst. Only highly evolved souls, whose sense of  responsibility has fully developed, will be reincarnating into this  society. They behave like true sons/daughters of the Highest and conduct  their lives in keeping with God’s Universal laws. Being well capable of  governing themselves and all aspects of their society, they no longer  have any need for governments as they are known to us. 

Ideas for such a new golden age * with its ideal social order have for  quite some time been flowing into the collective and individual  consciousness of our world. The all-male energies of the patriarchy  ensured that every wrong way would be explored first, so that in the end  the Angels could guide us in the right direction. The crises that  always have been rocking every aspect of our world from time to time  have been and still are Universal teaching aids and part of the great  plan. The dilemmas we encountered in the past and those that are turning  up to this day have been and still are essential parts of the labour  pains of our new world. These pains cannot be avoided in any birthing  process, especially not when something on the scale of a new age’s is  coming into being. Also, it needs to be born in mind that before  spiritually anything new can come into being, that which went before it  has to be broken down and removed. This is what’s been happening to us  and our world for a long time. 

The above shows why all truly great ideas, for example Christianity and  socialism, that are intended to shake our world to its foundations and  change it profoundly, have to be seeded into the collective  consciousness of our world a long way ahead of their time. This is  necessary because germinating and then manifesting ideas of such  magnitude can take centuries, sometimes thousands of years, as  Christianity and socialism are clearly showing. When the first shoots of  such ideas begin to sprout, they become visible in the form of many  trial runs that allow us to try more and more wrong ways. Each one of  them has to be explored first, so that individually and collectively we  can draw the learning from the mistakes we are making along the way.  This process continues until the first useful fruits begin to appear on  our world’s tree of knowledge, so they can be used to assist that which  started as an idea and a mere vision of a peaceful Earth to become a  reality in our world.

True Christianity is the purest form of socialism. Neither of them has  as yet been practised on our planet. But every one of the wrong ways of  trying socialism has always been taking us one step closer to this ideal  kind of society, in which the Christ spirit wakes up in ever more  hearts and souls and gradually takes over their whole being. When it  comes to other human beings, we meet them as well as all other  lifeforms, without any kind of distinction and prejudice, from the point  of love in our hearts with kindness and patience, tolerance and  understanding for each other’s foibles and the difficulties all human  beings are bound to encounter on their pathway through life. We are  helping each other to climb the hurdles that get in the way of the  progress that is possible for us this time round. Giving to people  instead of taking from them and exploiting them helps us to discover  that being able to give and having something to share is much better way  of living for human beings in earthly life. It means bringing God’s  kingdom onto the Earth for everyone we meet. 

And that, dear Friends, is the real meaning of the second coming of  Christ * as the saviour and redeemer of us and our world. The first one  was the appearance of the Jesus legend as the Universal Forces’ teaching  aid. The great plan provided that this would lead us to the discover  that we ourselves are the only ones who can save and redeem ourselves,  each for themselves, and that no-one is going to do this for us. 

True socialism and true Christianity will appear in our world together;  the one without fail leads to the other. They are the road that takes us  into the religion of the Aquarian Age *. The religions of the past have  been of the head, but the new one is of the heart. It will rule our  world with love and compassion, honesty and truth, mercy and  forgiveness. Eventually all of us will be following it with integrity  and loyalty to our own Christ nature. And regardless of where our  destiny may ever wish to take us, we shall always be safely guided and  protected when we follow the instructions of the living God within, our  Highest Self. The Angelic forces are communicating with us through it.

If Jesus really had existed, he would qualify for the title of the first  socialist to become known in our world. With the help of the legend of  this half human and half Divine being the Highest forces were seeding  the idea of a new world order deep into the consciousness of our world.  Alas, it would take approx. another two thousand years before these  ideas could seriously begin to stir and eventually manifest themselves  on our planet. 

I believe that, the more of us wake up to their true nature and strive  to conduct our lives in keeping with the Universal laws, preferring  peaceful and harmonious cop-operation with others to conflicts, the more  peace will come to our world on the inner level quite naturally. As  soon as something has happened there, it does not take long until it  also manifests itself on the outer plane of life. Each one of us is  required to make their contribution towards creating an increasingly  peaceful world. This is the only way we shall finally free it from all  manner of slavery and oppression, especially of the religious/spiritual  kind, where warfare, violence and crime are no longer known. 

An important ingredient in the creation of our new Earth is that ever  more of us are re-discovering and returning to the age-old natural  healing methods. Until they were systematically suppressed and in the  end completely wiped out by Christianity, they had been the domain of  the nurturing and caring realm of the Goddess and the feminine. Now that  our world has returned into the conscious awareness of the Great  Mother’s presence *, wherever healing work is called for, the Angels  encourage us to tune the transmitter/receiver stations of our earthly  minds into the frequencies of the Mother’s white healing magic *. With  its help all sickness and even death will eventually be overcome on the  Earth.

That’s how God and the Angels are patiently and lovingly guiding us step  by step to our peaceful new world *. Without expecting anything in  return, wise ones are doing their best to ease our planet’s birthing  difficulties by freely and willingly serving the Highest and sharing  their gifts with those who are in need of them. They are going to be  rewarded by being allowed to take part in earthly life when the  transformation is complete. If they so wish, that’s what they can do for  a while. Then they will be free to move on to exploring the higher and  eventually highest levels of life.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
•   ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Finding Peace Of Mind’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Two

Karl Marx – Father Of Communism
*_
_*




*_Marx in his younger days.

​The  German philosopher, social scientist and professional revolutionary  Karl Marx, 1818-83, Sun and Moon in close conjunction in Taurus, is  considered to be the founder of communism. In this capacity, he can be  counted among the most influential pioneers of the Age of Aquarius *.  Another one was Charles Darwin, 1809-1882, a contemporary of Marx, who  was the father of the evolutionary theory and the author of ‘The Origin  of the Species’. The ideas that were given to our world through these  two men, each in their own unique way, have had an enormous impact on  the perception and thinking of our world. Marx did this by formulating a  theory of social change that has been deeply influencing most modern  forms of socialism and communism in particular.

Motivated by the  Aquarian concepts of human emancipation with equal rights and  opportunities for all, Marx was looking for new ways of freeing  humankind from the social, political and economic constraints that have  always prevented us from reaching our full potential and giving of our  best. ‘From each as he is able, to each as he requires,’ was the basis  of his teachings. In my view, this is the attitude that will finally  prevail in the Aquarian Age. As every one of us a special and unique  being who was created to fulfil some specific task *, in the new age  everybody will freely and willingly give of their talents, which the  Universe in its great wisdom and boundless generosity has bestowed upon  us.

Marx believed that philosophers only dealt with words that  predominantly explained the past, but that for critical theorists like  himself it was necessary to translate their theories into practice and  the realities of earthly life, the way they were in his time and the way  they would be shaping up in the future. He does not seem to have been  too good at that himself. When he and his wife lived in exile and very  reduced circumstances in London, she is supposed to have said to him:  ‘You want to stop writing about capital and go out into the world and  make some, so we can make ends meet a bit better.’

However,  outside his home life, Marx’s impact on the social thinking of our world  to this day has not been paralleled by any other thinker. He was a  brilliant scholar and economist, as well as a philosopher. After  studying law and philosophy he became a journalist. Because of his  radical ideas he had to leave his native Germany and live in successive  exiles in Paris, Brussels and finally London, where Marx spent years  reading, researching and writing in the British Museum. With his close  friend Friedrich Engels, he wrote the Communist Manifesto in 1848. This  was followed by numerous other works, the most famous one of which are  the three volumes of ‘Das Kapital’, a critical analysis of capitalism  and the exploitation and alienation of the labour forces.

Friedrich  Engels, 1820-1895, was a German philosopher, social scientist,  journalist and businessman. Together with Marx he founded the Marxist  theory. In 1845, he published ‘The Condition of the Working Class in  England’, which was based on his personal observations and research in  Manchester. He not only co-authored The Communist Manifesto with Marx,  he also authored and co-authored, primarily with Marx, many other works.  He was the one who supported Marx financially, so he could do the  research he needed to write ‘Das Kapital’. After Marx’s death, Engels  edited the second and third volumes of this book. On top of all that  Engels organised Marx's notes on the Theories of Surplus Value, which he  later published as the fourth volume of ‘Das Kapital’.

Marx had a  vision of the Aquarian Age and the emergence of a new and just society  that was based on economic abundance that was shared by all. He believed  that in such a society individuals would achieve true freedom. But when  the revolution finally came in Russia and later on in other countries,  it was too early for Marx’s vision of freedom from oppression and need  to become a reality in earthly life. To teach us many valuable lessons,  the great plan of life provided at that stage of our race’s development  should serve as a tool for dictatorships and tyranny.

When great  ideas like Marx’s first have to be abused by those in pursuit of power  for selfish purposes does not mean that any of the visions that were  ever given through one of us have been false. Each time something of  this nature happens is an essential ingredient of humankind’s learning  curve. The portrait painted by Marx of the ideal society, in which  everybody co-exists in peace and harmony and where there is a great  abundance everything for all was very real indeed. Alas, it is taking a  long time until sufficient numbers of us are spiritually mature enough  to grasp that such a society can only come into being through  everybody’s own efforts, and then to act upon this knowledge.

I  believe that Christianity and socialism have a great deal in common, and  that in principle there is nothing wrong and everything right with both  these concepts. In my view, true Christianity, the way many of us are  interpreting the Jesus legend by now, amounts to nothing short of  applied socialism. Communism and capitalism have been forms of  government that are paving the way to the ideal society we, with the  help of God and the Angels, are in the process of creating. On the road  leading to it we are still being taught many invaluable lessons. The  first and most important one is learning from the mistakes of the past  how NOT do conduct our affairs, individually and collectively. I believe  that this also applies to the concept of Christianity, in view of the  ever increasing amounts of spiritual knowledge that for a long time have  been pouring into our race’s consciousness.

Believing that every  word of the sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism,  Christianity and Islam, including the Jesus legend, is the truth and  should be taken literally catered for humankind’s limited spiritual  comprehension during its infancy and childhood. But as we grow into  spiritual maturity and adulthood, it is not hard to see that the old  version of every religion of our world is immensely enriched by the new  interpretations we are finding and that there is no need for any  conflict. The new lifts the old understanding of our world onto a higher  level of consciousness. It allows us access to the heights where we  quite clearly perceive the presence of the Divine in everything that is,  including ourselves.

At last satisfactorily answers can be found  for the questions that none of the religions of the past could supply.  They never will be able to, even if they were around for another million  years, which they most certainly will not. These questions would start  with: ‘Why is there so much suffering in our world? *, ‘Why do bad  things happen to good people’ * or ‘If there is a God, why does He allow  things like war, crime and violence to exist?’ *

Each one of the  belief systems of our world has always been a progression and a moving  on from that which went before. As far as any new religion was  concerned, it has always been a case of sorting the wheat from the  chaff, i.e. discarding that which is no longer of any use and value to  sufficient numbers of us because we have found a better understanding.  When one has unsuccessfully been trying for many years to make some  sense of the literal meaning of a religion’s words, it’s astonishing how  this changes quite magically when one begins to recognise the higher  esoteric meanings that have always been hiding behind its surface words.  There could be no finer example than Christianity to demonstrate how,  as soon as one understands its symbolisms and metaphors, the meaning of  everything the story contains can be seen quite clearly.

None of  the religions of our world on its own ever made much sense. Yet, as soon  as one treats each one like a piece of a giant jigsaw puzzle * and  joins them together, the picture of the religion of the new age *  emerges. Just like the Sun in the sky above us rises in the East and  sets in the West, the Sun rays of God’s sacred wisdom and truth once  rose in the ancient civilisations of the East. Through the Middle East,  beginning with Egypt, they reached our Western world, where the light of  God’s Sun is in the process of setting in great splendour and glory. I  believe it could not have happened any other way. And it will be  interesting to observe how long it will take for the experiment of  communism and all other dictatorship style governments to vanish from  our world, to make room for more advanced and enlightened ways of living  on our planet. The last remnants of this experience will soon have run  their course, of that I am convinced.

Nanny states too are thinly  disguised dictatorships. This kind of government will also reach its  natural end, as ever more of us become aware of our true nature and our  responsibility for the gift of life that has been entrusted into our  care by the highest forces of Creation. Each one of us is responsible  for their own wellbeing and that of our whole world. The rebellious  anti-establishmentarianism of the Aquarian Zeitgeist will eventually  induce people to rise in revolt and sweep before it that which is  outdated and no longer of any use to our world. One way or another the  old regimes will be removed and make room for the birth of true  socialism and true Christianity, i.e. the birth of the Christ Spirit, on  which every belief system of our world has been based.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’
•    ‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Three*_

_*Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory
*_
_*




*_​The tree of life’s wisdom is a living  and rapidly expanding organism. Every soul, through the learning it  gathers from its own experiences, is constantly adding to the knowledge  that is already there. Thus the tree constantly grows and expands. Like  on any tree, branches that are no longer productive and refuse to grow,  have to die and will eventually be chopped off by those in charge of the  tree. 

Charles Robert Darwin was born in Shrewsbury, England, 12 February 1809 –  19 April 1882, the English naturalist, geologist and biologist, who was  best known for his contributions to the science of evolution that  established that all species of life have descended over time from  common ancestors. Darwin’s Sun was in Aquarius and his Moon in  Capricorn. The latter can be an indication of an overly cautious, timid  and easily frightened personality that clings to tradition and the past,  and is highly duty conscious. His Sun was trying to pull him forwards  into as yet unknown fields of discovery, but his Moon for a long time  firmly tied him to the past. Small wonder he struggled so much with the  beliefs of his religion. 

Born on the 12th day of February, he was also strongly under the  influence of Sagittarius. This is the sign dedicated to the development  of the following things: higher and Highest education, the laws – those  of the Earth as well as the Universal ones, humankind’s superconscious  faculties. Travelling and exploring on the earthly plane of life as much  as the spiritual realms are also part of the Sagittarian domain. That’s  why people born into this signs are known as the gypsies of the zodiac,  but alas also as its procrastinators. Sagittarius and Aquarius are both  forward looking signs. Some of the latter ones are known to be capable  of thinking fifty years ahead of their time. His Sun in Aquarius and  Moon in Capricorn are an indication that Darwin’s nature had two  diametrically opposed parts and they caused him a great deal of  conflict. 

Darwin’s middle name Robert reveals the presence of Scorpionic energies  in his character make-up. This awakens in many human souls the urge to  explore the hidden aspects of life and peering behind the scenery of  what can be observed by more superficial viewers. But, to those who are  willing to dig beneath the surface and look beyond the ends of their  noses, life willingly begins to reveal even its deepest mysteries and  that on all its levels. This is what happened to Darwin and the result  was his theory of evolution, which explained for the first time in the  history of humankind that all living things on the Earth are connected  with each other. 

During his explorations on the Galapagos Islands Darwin in particular  found much convincing evidence that any species that does not change  dies and soon becomes extinct. The progress of our world is obstructed  by anything that does not obey the law of evolution and refuses to make  the required modifications, so that it has to be removed. This applies  to everything that takes part in God’s Creation and therefore also the  religions of our world that from time to time came and eventually  disappeared. None of them ever came into being from nowhere. Each new  belief system evolved and grew from all previous ones. On every occasion  the Angels presented our world with a fresh legend, which during that  period was right for the requirements of our race’s spiritual  development, as well as for the region in which it was presented. 

Nothing in the whole of Creation ever stands still and even the Angels  are on an evolutionary pathway of their own. As we move forwards and  upwards on the spiral of life, so do they. This is how it came about  that, when the time for Judaism’s appearance had come, they gave us the  legend of Abraham or originally Abram, who would eventually be  considered to be the common patriarch of the three Abrahamic religions.  In Judaism he was presented as the founding father of the Covenant of  the special relationship between the Jewish people and God. In  Christianity, he became the prototype of all believers, Jewish or  Gentile. To denigrate Jewish claims of an exclusive relationship with  God, Islam knows him as a ‘believer before the fact’. It would be a long  time before any of them knew who or what God really is * and that in  truth the whole of humankind is God’s chosen people *.

Be that as it may, the Great Father/Mother of all life was working  through Darwin, the same as S/He does through each one of us. The  Angels, as the executors of the God’s great plan of life, were the only  authority who, before Darwin made his discoveries and gave them to our  world, knew that unmodified ideas, the same as creatures and plants, are  doomed. It has taken an astonishingly long time before our world could  even begin to understand the presence of the Universal laws, God’s laws,  and that all life in the whole of Creation is subject to them. With the  help of Darwin’s observations the idea of the all-important law of  evolution could at last be seeded into our world’s individual and  collective consciousness. 

Darwin’s findings were intended to act as a general waking up call for  humankind, but being a devout Christian, he spent many sleepless nights  struggling with the obvious results of his researches. Because of his  own spiritual view of the world and that of the establishment around  him, which was still dominated by the church and its beliefs, Darwin  hesitated to publish his findings. They had shaken his own belief in the  Creation story to its foundations and he knew only too well that they  would cause an almighty uproar in the world around him. Unable to make  up his mind to go ahead, he struggled with his conscience and  procrastinated endlessly. 

The Angels had expected that Darwin would encounter these difficulties.  In their wisdom they decided to give the idea to another scientist as  well. But eventually no further delays in the publication of his  evolutionary theory could be tolerated by those in charge of our world  on the higher and highest levels of life. That’s why in 1858, while  Darwin was still writing his notes for what was going to be called ‘The  Origin of the Species’, another intrepid traveller and explorer, like  Darwin, surprisingly appeared on the scene. His name was Alfred Russell  Wallace. Born 8.1.1823 his Sun was in Capricorn and his Moon in  Sagittarius. Wallace contacted Darwin with the astounding news that his  studies and observations had led him to the same conclusions as Darwin’s  about the origin of all species in our world.

 There really was no point in further delaying the publishing of  Darwin’s findings. The result was an almost immediate joint presentation  of the theory both men had developed. This is how Alfred Russel  Wallace, 8 January 1823 – 7 November 1913 entered into the picture. He  was a British naturalist, explorer, geographer, anthropologist and  biologist, who was best known for independently conceiving the theory of  evolution through natural selection. His paper on the subject was  jointly published with some of Charles Darwin’s writings in 1858. That  prompted Darwin to go ahead with making his own ideas about evolution  public in ‘On the Origin of Species’. This book introduced the  scientific theory that the branching patterns of evolution resulted from  a process that he called natural selection, in which the struggle for  existence has a similar effect to the artificial selection involved in  selective breeding.

Wallace too had done extensive fieldwork, first in the Amazon River  basin and then in the Malay Archipelago, where he identified the faunal  divide now termed the Wallace Line, which separates the Indonesian  archipelago into two distinct parts: a western portion in which the  animals are largely of Asian origin, and an eastern portion where the  fauna reflect Australasia. Wallace was considered the 19th century’s  leading expert on the geographical distribution of animal species and is  sometimes called the father of biogeography. 

Wallace was one of the leading evolutionary thinkers of the 19th century  and made many other contributions to the development of the  evolutionary theory besides being the co-discoverer of natural  selection. These included the concept of warning colouration in animals  and the Wallace effect, a hypothesis on how natural selection could  contribute to speciation by encouraging the development of barriers  against hybridisation. 

Wallace was strongly attracted to unconventional ideas, such as  evolution. His advocacy of spiritualism and his belief in a non-material  origin for the higher mental faculties of humans strained his  relationship with some members of the scientific establishment. On top  of his scientific work, he was a social activist and critical of  capitalism, which he considered to be an unjust social and economic  system in 19th-century Britain. Wallace’s interest in natural history  resulted in his being one of the first prominent scientists to raise  concerns over the environmental impact of human activities. He was also a  prolific author who wrote on both scientific and social issues. The  account of his adventures and observations during his explorations in  Singapore, Indonesia and Malaysia, The Malay Archipelago, was both  popular and highly regarded. Since its publication in 1869 it has never  been out of print.

In a letter to his brother-in-law in 1861, Wallace wrote: ‘I remain an  utter disbeliever in almost all that you consider the most sacred  truths. I will pass over as utterly contemptible the oft-repeated  accusation that sceptics shut out evidence because they will not be  governed by the morality of Christianity. . . I am thankful I can see  much to admire in all religions. To the mass of humankind religion of  some kind is a necessity. But whether there be a God and whatever be His  nature, whether we have an immortal soul or not, or whatever may be our  state after death, I have no fear that I shall have to suffer for the  study of nature and the search for truth. I wonder whether those who  have lived in the belief of doctrines inculcated from childhood and  which to them are rather a matter of blind faith than intelligent  conviction, will be better off in a future state.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•   ‘God’s Chosen People’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Don’t Give Up*_

_*





*_​When worries about our state of health,  the material conditions of our life, our loved ones and whatever else  are threatening to overwhelm us, it is helpful to remind ourselves that  we are a beloved child and part of God. Our Creator’s love is merciful  and all-forgiving and never leaves any one of us to struggle completely  on their own with their earthly existence. Behind everything that  happens here, as well as anywhere else in the whole of Creation, are the  everlasting and all-enfolding arms of the Divine love. 

In the spiritual background of Earth life God’s love provides us with  Angels and Masters and other friends and helpers. Although none of them  can be seen by earthly eyes, rest assured that they are always there and  ready to assist us. They are not allowed to do the work for us, but  they can supply us with the necessary courage and strength for working  our way through any obstacle that comes our way. However, this kind of  help cannot come to us unasked. It has to be humbly requested and  invited by us and our own free decision. Choosing how to react in any  kind of situation is the only freewill * anyone in our present existence  ever truly has.

Everything that happens to us at any given time was created by our own  thoughts, words and deeds in previous lifetimes by none other than us.  Each one leaves its mark in the great book of life and because of the  Universal law, God’s law of cause and effect, known in our world as the  law of Karma *, during future earthly sojourns they unerringly find  their way back to us, in some form or another. And that’s because the  law decrees that everything in the fullness of time must return to its  creator, whoever it may be.

This law is constantly at work throughout all worlds, including ours.  And because it was designed by God’s wisdom and love, it benefits us and  our world in many different ways. Whatever it brings to anyone has  nothing to do with punishment, retribution and vengeance. Things of this  nature have no place in the language of love, but belong to the  experience world of the lower and lowest development stages of earthly  life. During the middle phase we become more and more occupied with  issues like redemption and forgiveness. In the highest part we are only  interested in expressing the love in our heart through meeting all  lifeforms with equal kindness, tolerance and goodwill and so doing our  share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.

When looked at from the right angle, it can be clearly seen that the law  of Karma is one of opportunities of many different kinds. For example:  for redeeming ourselves and learning something new and doing better in  this lifetime than we did in previous ones, whilst we were still  ignorant of the law of Karma and its effects. The experiences it brings  force us to tap into our inner resources. This helps our consciousness  to expand and we grow stronger and wiser all the time, until eventually  we are ready to bring forth the best that is within us. Through  unselfishly working for the good of all, we ourselves are not only  evolving and moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life, our whole race and world are progressing with us.

Being aware of these things, wise ones gracefully accept whatever comes  their way. And whenever they are suffering in mind or body, maybe both,  they see the times they are spending attending to the special needs of  their condition as redemption for some of the things they created in  other lifetimes through their own flawed thinking and behaviour  patterns. Knowing that their suffering is not something that a  malevolent fate has thrown upon them at random stops them from  begrudging what they have to endure. Life has become much simpler for  them since they started to follow the instructions of their inner  guidance and therefore are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels.  If we but ask, they are ever willing to help any caller to patiently  work their way through paying our spiritual debts in the great bankbook  of life. 

Whatever may still have to happen to you, rest assured that nothing can  hurt or harm your indwelling spirit and soul, because in all Eternity it  will be resting securely in the tender and loving arms of our true  parents, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Highest  forces alone can do the healing all earthly selves are here to seek. And  if our behaviour shows the Angels that we are worthy of a healing  miracle, as soon as our Karmic ledger has been balanced to their  satisfaction, that’s how they will reward us.

In this proud land we grew up strong.
We were wanted all along.
I was taught to fight, taught to win.
I never thought I could fail.

No fight left or so it seems.
I’m a man whose dreams have all deserted.
I’ve changed my face, I’ve changed my name.
But no-one wants you when you lose.

Don’t give up,
‘Cos you have friends.
Don’t give up,
You’re not beaten yet.
Don’t give up,
I know you can make it good.

Though I saw it all around,
Never thought that I could be affected,
Thought that we’d be last to go.
It is so strange the way things turn.

Drove the night toward my home.
The place that I was born, on the lakeside.
As daylight broke, I saw the Earth,
The trees had burned down to the ground.

Don’t give up,
You still have us.
Don’t give up,
We don’t need much of anything.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos somewhere there’s a place
Where we belong.
Rest your head.
You worry too much.
It’s going to be alright.
When times get rough,
You can fall back on us.
Don’t give up,
Please don’t give up.

Got to walk out of here.
I can’t take any more.
Going to stand on that bridge.
Keep my eyes down below.
Whatever may come
And whatever may go,
That river’s flowing.
That river’s flowing.

Moved on to another town.
Tried hard to settle down.
For every job, so many men.
So many men no-one needs.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos you have friends.
Don’t give up,
You’re not the only one.
Don’t give up,
No reason to be ashamed.
Don’t give up,
You still have us.
Don’t give up now,
We’re proud of who you are.
Don’t give up,
You know its never been easy.
Don’t give up,
‘Cos I believe there’s a place.
There’s a place where we belong,

White, Joy Lynn / Melamed, Vincent Edward

Sung by Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’


* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Five*_

_*Breaking Free*_

_*




*_​Every human being is a minute particle  of the monad of humankind. Each one of us is a single unit within the  larger one, which in turn is a small integral part of the whole known to  us as the Universe. We all have our predestined pathway to walk and  lessons to learn in on the Earth plane. This lower part of our being is  limited in time and space and can only experience life and itself  through its own thoughts and feelings. Unaware of the fact that on the  inner level all life is one, we perceive ourselves as something that is  separate from everything else. This creates a kind of optical delusion  that acts like a prison and restricts it to experience itself through  its earthbound desires and the affections for those who come close to  it. For a long time the earthly self’s consciousness remains trapped in  this jailhouse. It is entirely of our own making and each one of us,  through their own efforts, eventually has to break free from phase of  life. 

However, this freeing of ourselves from the restrictions of our false  beliefs and prejudices can only come about through expanding our  horizons by embracing the spiritual background of life. Yet, this is  easier said than done, because for every human being it can only happen  when the time is right for the stirring of the Divine spark from its  slumber. The qualities of our Christ nature and with it our  superconscious faculties awaken. Slowly they begin to unfold and we  become interested in the philosophical/religious aspects of life. 

God has a plan of life for every one of us that decrees the right moment  for the start of this development. The influences on our birthcharts  reveal the times when this is likely to happen. For example: when  someone’s progressed Sun moves into Sagittarius or the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign; or when their Moon by progression enters  either of them; also when the MC, the Midheaven of the chart, which  reveals our projection into life and general attitude towards it, enters  Sagittarius. At times like that some have been known to march with a  Bible under their arm into the sunset. They may have become infected by  the religious fervour of some of those they meet and promptly do what is  known as ‘catching religion’. For a while they may get carried away in  its wake, but disillusionment and disenchantment are bound to set in  eventually and that brings them down to Earth with a bump, either in  this lifetime or a future one. 

The more our Christ nature unfolds and our understanding of the  spiritual background of life increases, the more its characteristics  come to the fore of our consciousness. We become more tolerant and  compassionate. Friendliness and kindness are second nature to us because  our perception of love now embraces all living creatures and every  aspect of humankind and our world, not merely the beautiful ones. We  would not dream of hurting or harming anyone in thoughts, words or  deeds, because we are aware that on the inner level all life is one,  that there is no separation between anything and that as a result, when  one of us gets hurt, our whole race inwardly suffers. But this also  means that when one of us heals, our world and all others in the whole  of Creation are healing with us. Therefore, our potential is great for  acting not only as our own saviour and redeemer, our world and all its  inhabitants, but also of the whole of Creation.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides. It reached me through the Lodge’s Monday Thought  17.4.2017, just as I was putting the finishing touches to this article.  ‘If your inner vision were developed sufficiently, you would be able to  observe the distribution, direction and infusion of the rays of God’s  healing power. Although they are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes,  their energies are always available to anyone. They are constantly at  work throughout the whole of Creation and are strengthened considerably  when someone asks for healing, for themselves and others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where healing has been asked for and the latter  possesses the knowledge in what form it should be given. The outcome of  all requests for healing depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The  decisions the leading Angels of both groups come to are passed onto the  Healing Angels, who are at all times fully occupied carrying out the  instructions they receive. It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a  healing miracle might be justified. They are responsible for bringing  them into being – to the astonishment of your world, where very few have  an idea how they come about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it is impossible for you to use  the healing rays correctly. However, whenever you are sending healing to  someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter station of  your earthly mind into the Angelic healing channels. Through this the  vibrations of your thought processes adjust themselves and gradually  grow compatible with those of the Angels. Through this, with the passing  of time, you become an ever greater force for assisting the healing not  only of individual patients, but of the whole evolution of humankind.’

I trust God’s great plan of life * and the Universal law of evolution *,  God’s law, that the things and the behaviour of people that to this day  appear to us as evil, ugly and wrong in our world will in their own  time be made beautiful, good and right. Eventually our whole world will  have broken free and it will be the most wonderful place imaginable that  is inhabited exclusively by beings who are worthy of being called true  sons/daughters of the Highest. Naturally, this – the same as everything  else in the whole of Creation – can only happen by God’s will and not  ours and in God’s time rather than ours.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Six

Pumpkins In God’s Garden
*_
_*




*_​There are people in our world who  believe that the treatment we receive when we start to follow one of our  religions is not unlike being a pumpkin in God’s vegetable garden. In  their view, God simply picks someone from their patch, takes them to a  tap and washes off the dirt in their character make-up. Notice that  God’s of this nature are always masculine because they are at the head  of the patriarchal religions *. Well, He cuts off the top, scoops out  and removes the messy bits consisting of negative feelings like doubts  and fears, avarice and greed, hatred and the want of dominating others.  Then He places His light in the empty space so it can be seen by  everybody. It’s like a lamp that has been switched on that signals that  the unpleasant parts of someone’s character make-up have been replaced  by good, kind and loving ones. The whole thing is crowned with a happy  smiling face. 

If only it were as simple as that! Alas, the above is but one of the  many false beliefs that to this day abound in our world. It’s true that  all human beings urgently require to be cleansed and filled with God’s  light, but what does this really mean? In spiritual terms knowledge and  understanding are light * and ignorance is darkness. More about this  theme in the next chapter. I believe that, to achieve the spiritual  cleansing all of us require at the end of our earthly education, the  first step is taking a close look at the very beginning of our existence  and come to terms with who and what we truly are, namely a spirit and  soul who is only temporarily encased in matter

Going to church on Sundays and saying: ‘I believe in Jehovah, Yahweh,  Jesus, Allah,’ is sufficient for the beginning of the spiritual  development of human beings in the school of earthly life. And the name  for the highest authority in the whole of Creation, God *, depends on  which religion we are embracing at any given time. As our development  progresses, we eventually reach a point when we start to grow  increasingly disillusioned and disenchanted with our religion. Its flaws  begin to stare at us in a disturbing manner, especially as far as the  conduct of its leaders is concerned, now that ever more scandals about  it in the past and present rise to the surface of humankind’s  consciousness, like scum on a muddy pond. 

In keeping with an old folk wisdom that says: ‘Give them enough rope and  they will hang themselves!’, that’s precisely what many leading figures  in public life – not merely the religious institutions – have been  doing for quite some time. With ever greater force unsavoury things  about them came to the public’s attention during the period when Pluto’s  energies were affecting us and our world through Sagittarius *. Pluto  was the God of the underworld of antiquity and its energies have always  affected the subconscious realm of each individual and that of our  world. 

By now Pluto has moved into Capricorn * and its purging and cleansing  power is felt in anything that deals with public concerns, for example  political institutions, banks and churches, the medical profession and  pharmaceutical industries *. Read more about by the latter by following  the link ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’. Witness how some the people employed by  them were at that time particularly good at creating as much rope as  they needed for hanging themselves. To my mind, there is no need to be  unduly disturbed about such happenings. They are good signs that the  cleansing process that is badly needed for the healing of our world,  which it can only do by ridding itself of any sore that has been  festering in its flesh for a very long time. They are like boils that  one after the other are brought to bursting point, so the pus goes up  into the air with a bang that can be heard around our world, with the  special gift of the Aquarian Age, our news media. 

It’s hardly surprising that ever more of us are losing their faith in  institutions of any kind and are turning to the higher and highest  powers of life to show us ways of healthier ways of living and being.  Eventually it must dawn on the slowest people in the ranks and files of  all large organisations that nothing remains hidden in our world any  more. In due course they will recognise that no-one can get away with  anything any more and that vast fortunes can no longer be amassed  through shady wheelings and dealings at the expense of public wellbeing.  Sooner or later they too will become aware that spiritually no-one  could ever get away with anything. In the end, only honest and  trustworthy people, who unselfishly wish to serve the good of the whole,  instead of filling their pockets, will then be drawn to applying for  work in any kind of profession. That’s how they will gradually be  cleansing themselves. 

The Age of Aquarius is increasingly revealing itself as a spiritual age  in which nothing remains hidden from public view or knowledge any  longer. The deeper we move into this age, the clearer this  spiritualisation of our world and all its inhabitants is becoming  visible. A great deal of cleansing and purifying is going on at all  times, to bring us the healing we and our world are seeking. Losing what  we thought of as our ‘faith’ is part of this development. In my view,  there is nothing wrong and everything right about it, because that is  the only way our consciousness can open for new beliefs that do justice  to the present state of our spiritual development. More about this in  ‘Losing And Finding Faith’ *. 

This process of shedding our old beliefs enables our unseen friends and  helpers in the world of light to lead us into the discovery that all of  us are sparks of the Divine and therefore contain all God’s  characteristics. Soon we shall be ready to understand that the Jesus has  always been but a legend * and should not be taken literally. The  Angels are telling us through our inner guidance that the story was  crafted in this way, so that when the time was right, it should  illustrate how everyone’s own Christ nature would eventually manifest  itself in us as simple human kindness and goodness, friendliness and  compassion, tolerance and love for everything that shares our world with  us.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Knowledge – Light Of Our World’
•     ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’


From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Seven*_

_*God’s Plan For Humankind’s Evolution
*_
_*





*_
​God’s  great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation contains many smaller  plans. One of them concerns itself with the spiritual development of  our race and every individual within it. This plan decrees that every  human spirit has to undergo an earthly education that unfolds in three  stages. It has always been part of this plan that at first we should  believe that figures like Jesus were historical ones and that every word  of the sacred texts of our world is true. The Angels and Masters on the  higher and highest levels of life are in charge of the execution of all  plans. They decided that only when we had matured sufficiently, would  human beings be allowed to discover that with the helps of myths and  legends, metaphors and symbolisms they have always been communicating  with us.During the first and most  primitive phase of our earthly existence, we are taken through events  through which we experience and become familiar with the nastiest and  most evil aspects of human nature. Unaware of why we are here and what’s  happening to us, we freely hand the products of this part of our being  out to everything that comes our way. Our perception of these things  begins to change when, at the beginning of the middle stage, our  superconscious faculties slowly start to open and we are drawn into  contact with one of the religions of our world. We believe the people at  the head of these organisations when they tell us that every word of  their Scriptures is true.

This is how it comes about that if we  landed in the lap of Christianity, we swallow lock, stock and barrel the  tale that Jesus really was a historical figure, who once walked the  Earth, and that he would reappear in the fullness of time to save and  redeem those who say they believe in him. This turns anyone into the  Master’s disciple who, after the day of reckoning, will be worthy of  being saved and to live forever with him in paradise. Those who refuse  to believe in Jesus are non-believers and the only thing they have  deserved is to fry in the fires of eternal hell and damnation forever. A  true spiritual Master would never dream of saying such things because  s/he would know that God’s laws do not work that way.

And so, at  first we follow our new belief blindly because we have been brainwashed  into thinking that it is the only holy-making one. This initial inflow  of the Divine fire fills our whole being with so much zeal that we  willingly go to war and give our life, if that helps to spread our  belief system until our whole world is filled with it. If asked by those  we are acting as our leaders, we get involved in and carry out acts of  terrorism because they have told us that this will take us straight to  Heaven or into paradise.

Alas, when we awake in the world of  spirit after our sacrifice, we hear to our disappointment, from the wise  ones in charge of us, that nothing could have been further from the  truth. We realise that each one of the beliefs with which we were  indoctrinated has been a false one and that, no matter how long this may  take, hundreds or maybe even thousands of lifetimes ahead, the  Universal law of Karma * ensures that every thought, word and action in  due course finds its way back to us in one form or another. In the  fullness of time it unfailingly brings us our just desserts. For example  we may find ourselves at the receiving end of terrorism onslaughts.

The  willingness to go to war and/or commit such acts in defence of a  religion is only possible for as long as its followers are given the  impression that human beings have freewill in earthly life and therefore  can do anything they like. It takes until the end and final part of the  middle phase of our earthly education that we find out that this is by  no means the case. More about this theme in ‘Don’t Give Up *. Our  perception slowly begins to change during the middle stage, commonsense  is allowed to enter our field of vision and we are ready to reflect on  the purpose of the strangeness of our religion’s tales. The small still  voice of our inner guidance helps us with an idea that floats into our  mind, seemingly from nowhere. We stop what we are doing and ask  ourselves: ‘I wonder whether there could be some hidden meaning behind  the surface words. But what?’

Psalm 119 of the Old Testament in  verses 17:20 is about this struggle every one of us encounters at the  beginning of their earthly education as follows: ‘Be good to me, Your  servant, while I live, so that I may obey Your word. Open my eyes that I  may see wonderful things in Your law. I am a stranger on Earth, do not  hide Your commands from me. My soul is consumed with longing for Your  laws at all times.’ This is a good description of how for a long time  something like a veil of darkness and ignorance covers our hearts as far  as Divine and spiritual things are concerned.

The lower earthly  self initially acts like a black box which firmly encloses us until the  lessons that are essential for our development of this stage have been  learnt. That’s the cause of the darkness the psalm describes, which is  gradually removed by our Highest Self when we are ready for the  unfoldment of our superconscious faculties. Slowly but surely, the  scales are dropping from our inner perception and we become aware of the  presence of God’s Universal laws and how they affect all life,  including ours. God’s light thus begins to reveal itself to us and we  recognise that higher esoteric wisdom and knowledge has always been  hiding behind the surface words of all sacred texts of our world. This  is the road any human being in the end finds their enlightenment.

From  the very beginning of our earthly existence, our Highest Self, the  living God within, has constantly been coaxing its counterpart, our  lower self, along on the evolutionary spiral of life. The Sun in our  birthchart represents our Highest Self. With its help time and again we  move through every sign and house of the zodiac. Through the experiences  of each lifetime at first we get to know the lower and lowest aspects  of the Sun sign lessons that are waiting for us at any given time. At a  steady pace we thus move forwards and upwards, gradually working getting  to know the higher and eventually highest manifestations of each Sun  sign for the benefit of our own life and of those around us.

Somewhere  along this pathway through life, we perceive with ever greater clarity  that nobody by the name of Jesus ever existed in earthly life. It dawns  on us that this man, half human and half God, has always represented a  symbol for every human being’s own Christ nature with its highest and  most noble characteristics. We are required to bring them forth from  within our own being. This aspect of our nature knows neither dogma nor  creed, but lovingly embraces everything that exists in our world and all  others as part of the Great Father/Mother’s Creation. It is  non-judgemental and willingly lets go of whatever is required.

The  more our superconscious faculties unfold, the more we realise that  no-one will ever come to save and redeem any one of us. There is no need  for it because we ourselves are required to save and redeem ourselves,  our whole race and world. And that’s precisely what we are doing when,  with every thought, word and action in our daily encounters we are  making genuine efforts to bring forth – from within ourselves – only the  highest and best we are capable of.

When we send nothing but  good and positive, kind and loving thoughts into those around us and the  small still voice of wise inner teacher prompts us to follow them up  with doing kind and loving things for others, our Christ nature develops  and becomes ever more powerful. And that is the only way God’s light of  the Christ Spirit can come alive in any heart and soul and radiate into  the whole of humankind and from there into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation. As we grow more at one with our Highest or God and  Its vibrations mingle with ours, all the earthly self wants to do is  listen to and follow God’s dreams, wishes and aspirations rather than  the desires of its lower nature. Everything that is of no use for our  future development, is shed and left behind once and for all.

That’s  how each one of us eventually needs to nail the nature of their lower  self to the cross of earthly life *, where it slowly bleeds to death and  is no more. The man of the Jesus tale hanging on the cross represents  this part of our development. And the six-pointed-star * is a symbol of  the loving union in which the earthly self, the lower triangle, freely  and willingly surrenders its will and wishes to those of it Highest  Self, the upwards pointing triangle. With the passing of time the upper  absorbs the lower into itself. When the two at last are working together  in sweet harmony and for the good of all – instead of working against  each other, the way they used to do –, they have become a shining star  in its own right. Another Christed one, a bridge between Heaven and  Earth for the benefit of all, has emerged to take part in the saving and  redemption of our whole world.

Every human being eventually  reaches this point their development. It requires great devotion and  extremely hard work that no-one can do for us by waving some kind of a  magic wand. The infinite wisdom of God’s love least of all would want to  do this. What purpose could that serve? As evolutionary progress can  only be made by each one of us ourselves, we might as well get on with  it. It’s good to know that the assistance of God and the Angels is  always available for those who ask and that whatever happens in earthly  life can only do so with the help and will of God and the Angels.  Nothing happens without it anywhere.

The Highest levels of life  have always been supporting and sustaining us and our world, even though  we are kept in the dark about this during the early stages our earthly  education. And ever since human life commenced on the Earth, the  emanations of the Christ Circle have ceaselessly been flowing into our  planet’s consciousness in the form of just the right amount of Divine  wisdom and knowledge our world was ready to receive at any given time.  This will continue forever.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The Saviour And Redeemer’
• 'The Six-pointed Star – Symbol Of Perfection’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Eight

What Is God’s Light?
*_
_*




*_​Many are by now aware that in spiritual  terms knowledge and understanding are light and ignorance is darkness.  The Bible tells us in St. John 1:5: ‘God is light.’ What it cannot yet  tell us is that this light is God’s spiritual wisdom and truth. Why  should this be? In keeping with the great plan, the religions of our  world, Christianity in particular, were specifically designed to do  their utmost to suppress God’s truth for as long as it would be  necessary. As ever, the purpose behind withholding anything from us is  to teach us something. Only through the lack of something do we learn to  value and appreciate when the object of our desire eventually manifests  itself. 

Compulsory cheating and lying has been a large part of earthly life for a  long time and that reached all-time heights during the Piscean age,  especially towards its end. That has left us and our world with a great  hunger and thirst for knowledge that is based on truth and when it  cannot be found anywhere on the outer levels of life, everybody in the  end is forced to go in search of their own truth – within. Now we are  ready for the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Nothing  else is good enough for us and our world anymore. 

Searching for God’s sacred truth helps us to develop our spiritual  gifts. Yet, there really is no need to look for them outside ourselves,  for instance by reading any of the sacred texts of our world or other  spiritual writings that advise this, that or the other practice.  Concentrating on mediation is more beneficial than anything else. It  helps us to control our emotions and to develop our imagination and with  it the power of imagery, which is required for creating form on the  etheric planes of life. Most important of all, meditation re-establishes  our direct inner connection with God and assists us with learning to  control our thought processes, so the can be channelled into positive  and beautiful creative thinking and that is God-thought.

During the Age of Aquarius ever more of God’s truth will be flowing  without any outside intervention from the Source of our being directly  into the consciousness of those whose hearts and souls are open to  receive it. And that, with the passing of time, will be everybody. We  and our world had to go without God’s wisdom and truth for such a long  time, so that when ever more of it would be coming our way eventually,  we would know what a priceless possession it is and value it most  highly. We would enjoy serving the Highest and working for the good of  the whole, appreciating what a great honour and privilege it is to have  been chosen to do this kind of work and freely share our insights with  everyone who is ready to receive it. And because all truly great ideas  are simple, for presenting them we would use plain and straight forward  language that could be followed by everybody and their understanding  would expand together with ours.

In sharp contrast to this, with the help of scribes that were available  in our world and could be used as their channels, the Angels saw to it  that at any given time as little as possible of God’s truth or light  would reveal itself in the surface words of the scriptures of our world.  In due course we would find out that this precious commodity could only  be discovered by peering behind the outer words of the myths and  legends the Angels prepared for us. And because nothing can hide the  truth forever, now that the spiritual freedom of Aquarian Age is with  us, it can be found in publications like this one. They are doing their  best to assist us with our development of becoming enlightened beings  and free spirits, whose inner guidance tells them reliably what is true  and what is not. 

But the story by no means ends there. Whenever we discover another  nugget of God’s truth, merely reading it is not enough. Wise ones prove  their wisdom to their unseen friends and helpers in the spiritual  background of earthly life, by applying such jewels to every one of  their daily encounters. They know that this is the only way they can be  integrated by their consciousness and become their eternal property. The  degree of our spiritual maturity reveals itself in the way we are  capable of bringing our own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth, for  ourselves and those around us. Being kind and friendly and living with  tolerance and wisdom, a good portion of humour and goodwill that aims to  make friends with everybody, that’s what God’s kingdom on the Earth *  really is about. 

Every aspect of the great dance of life has been most carefully designed  and on all its levels is lovingly orchestrated and directed by the  Angelic hierarchy. To help us with the building of God’s kingdom in our  world, fresh ideas always have been flowing into it. Not all are  world-changing like those that were received with the assistance of  people like Charles Darwin, Isaac Newton and Albert Einstein. The  smaller and even smallest ones come from the same source. Wise ones, who  are aware of these things, recognise and salute the Highest as the true  genius behind everything that has ever appeared in our world. Knowing  that they are merely serving as one of Its many channels, they feel no  need to think of themselves as geniuses.

The Universal Force experiences and gets to know itself through us and  that is one of the main purposes of our existence. Every idea that comes  to our mind is a gift from this force, so we can react to it. The  manner we respond reveals the degree of our spiritual maturity and tells  the wise ones in charge of us when we have grown strong enough to cope  with our next Karmic lesson. The next obstacle we ourselves created with  our thoughts, words and actions in previous lifetimes and earlier in  this one, can then be tackled. 

Part of the most painful lessons with the farthest reaching consequences  humankind ever received has been the belief that every word of the  sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam  – in the order of their appearance – should be taken literally. The  great plan of life provided that as much as possible of God’s truth  would remain hidden from public view and knowledge for a certain period.  

The right time for revealing ever more of the Divine wisdom would have  arrived when we entered into the Age of Aquarius. To our astonishment we  would then begin to discover that God’s truth has always been hiding  behind the surface words of the sacred texts of our world. Each one of  the images and symbolisms, allegories and metaphors, fables and legends  that have been used is filled with higher esoteric meaning. When viewed  from this angle, even our most ancient writings can reveal their great  spiritual wealth, inherent beauty and magnificence. See ‘Myths And  Legends For The Aquarian Age’ *.

As soon as our inner perception has opened sufficiently, we realise that  things like metaphors and symbols have always been the language with  which the spirit world has communicated with us. The wise ones on the  highest levels of life, who are in charge of and are taking care of us  and our world, have always used this mode for conveying their ideas,  thoughts and truths. Alas, for a long time we had to remain unaware that  this is the case. The story of Jesus in the desert * is an allegory of  this phase of our earthly existence. It provides us with an illustration  of what happens when our Christ nature – Jesus is its symbol – takes  over and rejects the temptations of our earthly nature’s desires –  symbolised by the Devil. When the lower part of our being freely and  willingly surrenders itself to our Highest or God Self, we lose our  taste for the temptations of the Earth and our wishes adapt themselves  to those of our higher nature.

It takes a long time before anything of this nature can happen. But with  the passing of time it eventually dawns on us that the sacred texts of  our world are filled with symbolisms. This opens our inner doors for  exploring what they stand for and our superconscious faculties, which  are required for interpreting them, slowly begin to unfold inside us and  start to provide us with an ever clearer vision of the spiritual  background of life. We are in the process of developing the gift of true  clairvoyance, i.e. an understanding of the esoteric meanings of symbols  and the spiritual truths that have always been hiding behind all  aspects of our earthly existence.

The Angelic hierarchy, with the Angels of the Christ Circle around the  thrown of God at the top, are in charge of God’s great plan of life *  and also the millions of small individual plans that are an integral  part of it. The same as each one of us was created for one specific task  *, see the link ‘You Are Special’ at the end, God created these Angels  to orchestrate His/Her plans into one mighty symphony. Conducting every  earthly development down to its finest details in keeping with these  plans is essential for its success. 

That’s why the Angels around the Christ circle have always broadcasted  into our world God’s creative ideas as well as just the right amount of  the Divine wisdom and truth that was required for the progress of our  world at any given time. More ideas have always appeared at the right  moment to help our world’s development move forwards and upwards. And  sometimes it happens that several people receive the same idea for a  discovery or invention that will help us progress on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Good examples of this are the ideas at the basis of the  scientific theories that reached us through people like Isaac Newton and  Albert Einstein. 

Our world’s progress will never be allowed to stop if one person for  some reason or another is unavailable to serve as a channel. In such  cases the ideas are given through someone else. The history of Charles  Darwin’s evolutionary theory * shows quite clearly what happens, for  example when the first person hesitates too long to go before the public  with the idea that has been given to them. That’s what Darwin did and  promptly a second man appeared on the scene with the same idea. This in  the end forced the very reluctant Darwin to go ahead with the  publication of his truly world-changing theory. 

That’s how the genius of the Highest * has always manifested Its ideas  in earthly life through human communication channels. This undoubtedly  will continue on every level of earthly life and it’s more than likely  that further strokes of God’s genius will appear as rewards for those  who are willing to patiently and with great endurance work hard for the  progress of our world on all its levels. This also applies to people who  are bringing ever more golden nuggets of God’s wisdom and truth for the  nurturing of humankind’s spiritual requirement onto the Earth. 

It’s unlikely that anything of this nature will ever be given through  anyone who is merely in pursuit of fame and glory, and vast amounts of  money for acquiring ever more earthly possessions. Wise ones who,  unperturbed by such things, are freely and willingly and without  pursuing selfish motives, are serving the whole of humankind, serenely  walk their predestined pathway guided and protected by their inner  teacher, the living God within. Through them God’s radiates the blessing  and healing power of Its love into everything that shares this world  with us. And that is the only way God’s light can begin to shine in any  one of us.

Rejoice! The end of six thousand years of patriarchy * has been reached,  with its seemingly endless cycles of sad and painful lessons and the  religions that were necessary for teaching them. The awareness of the  Great Mother’s presence is returning. This reveals itself in the fact  that in many parts of our world equal rights for women already exist and  that the feminine is once more having its say in the running of its  affairs. Wherever women are still struggling to claim what is rightfully  theirs, it’s merely a question of time when they will be getting it.  With this the influence of the wisdom of the feminine with its caring  and nurturing qualities is steadily increasing. Under the protective  shield of its energies, during the by now rapidly approaching new golden  age *, all warfaring will gradually cease and peace come to our world  with prosperity for all. 

We, who have been entrusted to do our share of ushering in this age,  have an essential role to play. Wherever you may find yourself at  present, never forget that you are a disciple of the Universal Christ  spirit. By behaving like one at all times, let’s prove that we are  worthy of such a great honour and privilege, for that’s what our being  here at this particular time most certainly is. And all together we  welcome Thee, the living and loving spirit onto the Earth.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘The Jesus Legend’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Inspiration From Above’
•     ‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Love’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Nine

*_
_*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*_

_*




*_

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’


From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Ten

God – The Great Genius
*_
_*




*_​ Six thousand years of patriarchy with  its warmongering and bloodshed, and all manner of slaveries and  tyrannies are almost over. But if there is a God *, why should anything  of this nature ever have been allowed? In my view it is because  everything in our world happens for the wise higher reason of teaching  us something and it is up to us to fathom out what that might be. The  patriarchy has taught us the value of peace and the death agonies of  this epoch, which we are presently experiencing, are driving this point  home some more.

Everybody’s perception * of life and concepts like God, the Universal  life force, is at least slightly different from anyone else’s. In the  course of our earthly development it slowly moves from not believing in  anything to literalism, i.e. believing that every word is true of the  sacred texts of our world, for example those of the Abrahamic religions,  the Torah, the Bible and the Koran. It takes many lifetimes before we  discover that God’s truth can indeed be found in all sacred texts of our  world, but that it will only reveal itself when at last we begin to  search for the higher esoteric meanings that have always been hiding in  the symbolisms and metaphors of their surface words. Now we are ready to  find out who and what God truly means, namely an inner force that is  part of us and not an outer one that is way beyond the reach of our  understanding. 

Although before God * each one of us stands alone, this does not mean in  front of some kind of throne in a far distant and unreachable location,  the way our Creator was presented to us in previous ages. With the  arrival of the Aquarian Age * the time has come for placing the Great  Father/Mother of all life, our true parents, in Its/Their rightful  position. Every human being has to find their own way back home into the  awareness of their true nature and re-establish their direct link with  the Highest forces of life *. It depends on our own efforts when we  shall return into the oneness with them and the state known as Paradise.  It takes a long time before we realise that in truth no-one ever leaves  it.

Our relationship with God * is something very personal and intimate. It  is different for each one of us, because it depends on the contacts we  have had with this authority in past lifetimes and this one, up to now.  The task of all earthlings is to search for a renewed understanding of  the higher purpose of our own life and everything that shares it. In my  view, that can only be done successfully when our spiritual nature  begins to stir from its slumber. We then discover that a veil of  consciousness has been protecting us against finding out about the  spiritual background of our existence, where everything in our world and  all others have their origin.

Without peering behind and beyond this protective cover of our earthly  consciousness, there is no way of penetrating the mists that have for so  long been surrounding the deepest mysteries of our existence: birth and  death. More about this in ‘The Mystery Of Birth’ * and ‘Comfort For The  Bereaved’ *. No truthful answers to our most urgent questions of all  times can otherwise be found, for example: ‘Where do we come from and  where are we going to? Why are we here? What are we supposed to be  doing?’ Also: ‘I know that this perfect and beautiful small creature has  grown inside me/my wife/partner, but where has it come from and where  will it be going to?’ 

Our understanding of what God means has changed profoundly since the  sacred texts of the above mentioned religions first appeared. Although  their origins are lost in the mists of time, from the evolutionary peak  our race has reached by now on the evolutionary spiral, through paying  attention to the symbolisms that are hidden in their myths and legends  it is now possible to make a great deal of sense, for example of the  Creation story in the book of Genesis. Being convinced that the surface  words of these tales were unalterable Divine truth, for a long time God  was believed to be an old man. 

Like a kind of superior magician with a long white beard, He was sitting  on a throne up in the clouds above our world somewhere. Imagining that  our beautiful world was brought into being by this man’s waving of a  wand and casting magic spells upon his latest creation was good enough  for humankind’s infantile spiritual comprehension of the early days. In  those days it would still have been too difficult to grasp that each day  of this particular creation story – there are others – describes one of  the evolutionary phases of our world. In truth they may have taken many  millions of years. 

A slow and patient evolutionary process brought our world into being the  way it is at present, over millions and millions of years in Earth  time. Don’t you think that this is a much more magnificent achievement  that commands a great deal more respect than the mere waving of a magic  wand? Having been allowed access to the amount of spiritual knowledge  that already has come our way, I stand in awe and wonder before the  amazing genius of the Great architect and Master designer of life. I  bend my knees and open my heart to His/Her love that was so great that  it had and still has the wisdom and foresight to think of the many  evolutionary changes and adaptations of our ever changing world, which  have already taken place and will continue to do. 

The Highest forces of Creation, invisible to earthly eyes, are toiling  by day and night to manifest the Creator’s ideas. They bring them into  being and then care for and maintain all worlds and everything in them.  And that undoubtedly will continue for as long as we, our world and all  others are moving ever higher on the evolutionary spiral. To my mind,  all of that is much more of an achievement than the mere waving of a  magic wand. 

I see our world as one great a work of art. In spite of its size, it is  merely a tiny though integral part of an even more gigantic masterpiece  and the labour of love that is the whole of Creation and all worlds and  taking part in them. Everything that ever has been and ever will be is  created by the will and power of the loving thoughts of our Creator, the  Great Father of all life. Through the Great Mother and the assistance  of the Angelic hierarchy all things come into being. And everything that  is still ugly and disharmonious in our world and also in us is merely  waiting to be made beautiful and harmonious, in its own sweet time. Let  us not despise any of these aspects, for they too have meaning and serve  the purpose of teaching us something. In this case it is the art of  discernment * and discrimination that enables us to tell right from  wrong, lie from truth, ugly from beautiful and so forth. 

Should you now ask me: ‘Why is there still so much ugliness in our world  and why do bad things happen to good people *?’ I would say: ‘Try to  imagine the frustration of the Great artist, our Creator, if His/Her  work was ever going to be finished because it had reached perfection.  There would be nothing to be done any more and that is unthinkable, as  any creative artist will surely agree. In keeping with God’s great plan  of life, the wonder and magic of the evolutionary processes will always  continue. All lifeforms, including us and our world, will constantly  grow more beautiful and perfect, and move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral.’

God’s love is the true power of the Universe that commands and controls  all life’s processes. It is all loving, giving and forgiving and  provides everything that any human heart may ever wish to possess, so we  can enjoy it and learn from it. And whenever we, individually and  collectively, have to be taught the value of something, life’s forces in  their wisdom first withholds it. If there were always an abundance of  everything, we would never learn to appreciate any of it. Balance is  created when the object of our desire appears, as everything in the  whole of Creation eventually has to balance. Without it no evolutionary  progress is possible anywhere. The long period of peace that is in the  process of coming to our world is going to balance the warmongering and  conflicts of the past. 

Loving God’s way is life’s greatest secret of wellbeing, which every  human being eventually learns to master. Jesus stilling a storm with  love is a metaphor that demonstrates the power of the energies involved.  God’s love is wise and gives breadth to our vision and comprehension of  life, of ourselves, other people, our world and the rest of Creation.  The more our whole being fills with this love, the more we feel inclined  to freely and willingly render loving service to humankind, simply by  being true to our real nature and giving of ourselves and without  withholding anything. 

If we spend too much sentiment and emotional energies on our  relationships, we and our life are out of balance. The only thing that  can restore it is the wisdom that organically grows from a better  understanding of the true purpose and meaning of our existence. The  Aquarian energies are ideal for the healing of relationships and for  manifesting the concept of siblinghood on the Earth, being at one with  and part of every aspect and condition of life, not only our planet’s  but the rest of God’s Creation. Ever more of us are shedding the false  belief that we are separate from each other. 

The awareness of our oneness with the Infinite and through this with all  life and lifeforms everywhere is the culmination and end point of every  human being’s earthly education. Through working together with God and  the Angels and being at one with them, the love in our heart grows so  much that in the end God’s power can use us not only for the blessing  and healing of the Earth, but also the surrounding spheres. And anyone  who is in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life is working with  God’s white healing magic *. 

Such wise ones have reached the end of their earthly education and are  walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and under their  supervision. No-one is ever let loose on the Universe without it and  because God is in everything and part of us, that’s impossible in any  case. That’s why, leaning on one of the Jesus legend’s teachings, I say  to myself: ‘On my own I am nothing, I have nothing and I can do nothing.  The Angelic hierarchy, as executor of the great plan on behalf of the  Great Father/Mother, are doing all the work and I rejoice and gratefully  accept whatever they may wish to bring me. I trust that it will be  nothing but good.’

 * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Nature And Our Own’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Miracle Of Birth’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘Developing Discernment’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Eleven
*_
​ _*Mercy
*_​ _*




*_​ God, the Great Father/Mother of all life 
Is love and the law of life is love.
The Divine life forces are omniscient and omnipresent,
All-loving and forgiving.
Because they know the way of all things,
They understand and forgive everything.

God as the designer and architect of the great plan of life,
Also of every small individual plan within it.
Is familiar with everyone’s development, 
From its earliest beginnings to its very end.  
It has always been part of God’s plan
That we should be the only ones
Who can save and redeem ourselves.
This is how the wisdom and love of the Divine
Lays the tools into everyone’s own hands
To evolve from being one of the sinners of today
Into one of our world’s saints.

No-one has the right to dwell upon
Sins that have been truly repented
And forgiven by God.
And what God has forgiven
Surely can also be pardoned by us.
Wise ones pay no attention to the transgressions
And shortcomings of their neighbours.
They prefer looking for their own imperfections instead,
So they can make the necessary changes.

Eckhart von Hochheim
Circa 1260 – 1327
Known as Meister Eckhart
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road From Sinner To Sainthood’
•    ‘By The Will Of God’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation and Balance’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Twelve
*_
​ _*No Boundaries
*_​ _*



*_

The more we perceive 
God’s presence in everything,
In us, the same as in anyone else.
Every animal, plant and tree,
Mountain and river,
The whole of Mother Earth
And even the Sun, Moon and Stars
The more we realise that 
All of them are part of us.

The inner life has no boundaries 
And the Universe is in us. 
We ourselves are the Universe.
On the inner level all is one and 
People and things are part of us and not separate.
In the light of this knowledge
We realise that truly there is nothing to fear.
The more God’s love fills our whole being,
There is no more room for negative feelings 
Like greed, jealousy and hatred, 
Separateness and alienation,
Which in the past were the cause of fear.

Because our inner guidance is helping us 
To discern truths from untruths,
We know that this is true,
And that in reality every person we meet
Is one with us and when viewed from
The highest point of our consciousness,
Together we are dwelling in each other’s bodies.
Realising this feelings of love and compassion 
For all life rise spontaneously from 
The very depths of our own being.
With this peace comes to us and our world.

Genpo Sensei
Japanese Zen Monk
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Inspiration From Above – Part Thirteen
*_
​ _*Peace Prayer
*_​ 




​ I wish you warmth – in a world that has grown cold.
I wish you joy – for all your days,
To soothe your own sorrow and that of others.
I wish you wonder and a growing awareness that
The Glory and the love of our Creator
Manifests in all beings, places and things.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
For they help to overcome our own fears and those of others.
I wish you silence,
In which to recognise the Will of our Creator
Who loves us and lives within each one of us,
As it reveals itself in you and your life.

I wish for peace in our world, within and without.
May it flow from the heart-mind of God
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal us all.
May God’s Wisdom and Truth shine into every heart,
The only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire, the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for a renewal of faith in our world,
So that we may walk holding the hands
Of those who are frightened and in pain.
May God’s strength work through each and every one,
So that we all can share it.

I wish for the renewal of hope and faith and trust in our world,
So that all together we may ascend to the heights of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.
With all my heart and all my soul and all my being,
I wish for peace, harmony, and healing
To come to our inner and outer world, and all worlds.

Although this is still a dream, I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me.
For when God’s love dwells again
In every heart and soul,
Anything can be achieved and all things will be possible.​ Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To come to every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims
*_
​ 




​ Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
May the Light of Your courage, power and strength 
Flow freely into us and our world, not only into 
Those affected by natural disasters
Like earthquakes, flooding and landslides,
But also the victims of human-made tragedies,
Wherever they may be happening.

Grant us and our world the gift of Your wisdom and love, 
And help us, together with You and the Angels,
To lift the souls of all who 
Through such events are going 
Home into the world of light, 
Guided and protected by the blessing, 
Healing and helping hands of the Rescuing Angels.
We thank them for making sure that 
No spirit and soul of any disaster victim
Will ever be left behind and forgotten,
Or get lost in the vastness of space and time.
May those who have passed on 
Forever rest securely in Your loving embrace,
The same as the rest of us and our whole world.

We pray for forgiveness for anyone who to this day 
Insists on transgressing against Your law of love
And in cold blood commits crimes against humankind. 
May the radiance of the Christ Star 
Shine into their hearts and souls,
So that the Divine spark in them awakens
And they too once more become aware 
Of their true nature as Your child, 
Whose earthly existence serves a higher purpose,
And the duties and responsibilities 
The right of being on the Earth brings with it. 

May Your Divine courage and strength 
Flow into the survivors and all who are
Lovingly attending to the sick and wounded
In mind, body, spirit and soul. 
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the blessing and healing 
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Disasters - *__*Part B
*_
​ _*The True Cause Of All Disasters
*_



​ ​ What are we to make of natural events  like the catastrophic earthquakes and tsunamis that every so often  strike our world, the man-made disasters like those of New York 9/11 and  London 7/7/2005, and more recently Paris, Brussels, Berlin and  Manchester, as well as all other catastrophes of the past? I believe  that each one of them, the natural ones and those caused by human  intervention, can only be grasped with a better understanding of the  destiny of our whole world, the existence of Universal laws and the law  of Karma in particular. 

My inner guidance tells me that natural disasters, wars and acts of  terrorism alike are essential parts of the lessons we and our world have  to learn. The wisdom and understanding gained from any kind of  experience is the property not only of the individual soul consciousness  of its participants but also of our race’s collective soul  consciousness and that in turn is an integral part of the soul  consciousness of the whole of Creation. 

The White Eagle group of spirit guides teaches that there are five Universal laws. 

1.    Reincarnation
2.    Cause and Effect
3.    Opportunity
4.    Correspondences
5.    Compensation (Equilibrium and Balance)

The law of cause and effect is the law of Karma. This law decrees that  every cause has its effect and that every effect must have a cause, and  that everything in due course has to return to its source. In accordance  with this law, all things in the world around us is there for a  specific reason and originates from someone’s inner or mental world. The  essence of thought power is that every single thought, word and/or  action sets something in motion, which in the fullness of time  materialises in our environment. 

Wise ones know that if we, individually and collectively, wish to become  the masters of our destiny, every human soul eventually has to learn to  take charge of their earthly minds. They accept that everything that  exists and happens in this world is there for good purpose and appears  for karmic reasons, i.e. at some stage it was created by one or all of  us on the mental level. All wars, disasters and mishaps of any kind on  the physical plane, no matter how great or small the events may be, are  the result of human ignorance. Their only causes are the destructive  thought patterns that over time establish themselves ever more  powerfully on the mental level, for as long as the small earthly self  still lacks an understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life  that operate behind its outer shell, the world of appearances. Until the  earthly self wakes up to its true reality and starts to consciously  control its thought processes, there is nothing to protect any one of us  against the destructiveness of feelings like hatred, greed, distrust  and personal power-seeking. 

Regardless of how uncomfortable many people to this day feel with this  concept, the gruesome incidents taking place in the present are caused  by the same thinking patterns, which the human race individually and  collectively nurtured in its bosom, in this lifetime and all those of  the past. Realising this, the wise ones in our midst refuse to think or  speak of good or bad fortune, chances, accidents and coincidences. They  are aware that such things do not exist on the physical plane of life  and do their best to help others to grasp what truly is at stake for  humankind and where the future for all of us lies. 

Clearly then, the world around us is but a mirror of that which is  happening on the inner levels of life and before anything can appear on  the Earth plane, it has to be created on the inner mental plane. Knowing  that, it stands to reason that at times of great disasters like the  one, at the time when this article was written, in Japan, March 2011,   some gigantic shifts of consciousness are bound to have taken place on  the inner level. As water relates to the emotional level, this  particular shaking up of the inner consciousness of our race must have  been followed by the sweeping away of huge amounts of the debris of  false beliefs and prejudices, accumulated by our race in the course of  almost certainly millions of lifetimes. 

Bearing this in mind, all the disasters that ever befell our world are  likely to have reflected upheavals and major changes on the inner levels  of human consciousness and of all life. Now that we are becoming more  aware of the spiritual aspects of life and the importance of taking  charge of our thinking, events like the above mentioned one most  powerfully drive the message home of the oneness of all life and how, on  its inner level, we are all one and belong together. That undoubtedly  is why such waves of compassion and love, as huge as the water masses of  the Tsunamis themselves, go out to those afflicted by natural and  man-made disasters, as soon as the news about them reaches the outside  world. The heart-warming, overwhelming response from the rest of our  world to those who are suffering reflects clearly our inner connection  with each other and all life. Whether we are as yet aware of this or  not, it is there and we all react to it in some way or another.
It is interesting in this context to  reflect on the significance of the arrival of the Cassini Mission space  probe on Saturn’s moon Titan, in the context of the 2004 Tsunami. To  those who have eyes and see and ears to listen within and without, the  probe going into the orbit of Titan at 2am on Christmas Day 2004, also  had special meaning. Was the Universe, through our environment, trying  to give us a message and draw the attention of our world to the titanic  destructive forces of nature? These same forces are contained in each  one of us, because we are part of God, as much as God is part of us.  These forces have to be understood and mastered by us, individually and  collectively, if peace is to come to us and our world, at long last.

Nobody in their right senses would expect humankind to be able to do  this on its own. I hope I shall be forgiven for repeating myself, but it  cannot be stressed too much that with the help and the will of God all  things are possible. After all, the purpose of our finding ourselves in  our present existence is that we should learn to ask for and then trust  the co-operation of the Highest beings, gratefully accepting their  guidance. They are in charge of everything in our world, including us  and they know God’s will and plan so much better than we could ever hope  to do. They alone can teach us how to uplift and transmute the dark and  destructive forces within us and our world into blessing and healing  energy to be used for the Highest good of the whole of Creation.

To paraphrase the Buddha, we are shaped by our thoughts and we become  what we think. When we have cleansed our earthly minds of all  destructive and negative thought patterns and we have become a channel  of light and the willing servant of our Highest or God Self, the Christ  within, Divine joy, happiness and laughter fill our soul. They follow us  like a shadow that never leaves and the necessity for further lifetimes  in physicality has drawn to its close.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*C
*_
​ _*All Things Are Possible
*_​ 




​ With the help and the will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again merely for selfish purposes.​ May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen
​ Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This force wants all its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of  humankind also is love, as from love we once came and into the state of  love all of us in the end return. Any unloving thought, word and/or  action is a transgression of this law, which in due course returns to  its sender. It has to be made good and redeemed by the offender in some  form, at some stage in their evolutionary development. Any act of  aggression, terrorism and war – irrespective under what name it may  present itself to our world – is a breaking of the law and a crime  against humankind, Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.

From the moment of its creation, the human race has been growing slowly  but surely in wisdom and understanding of its own character, the nature  of its world and its God. That’s how, in the natural course of our  evolution, we also have moved forwards from the more profound  understanding of these things that for example the Native Americans had.  Thus, we know by now that everything that exists in our world in the  final analysis has been created by us. Even the weather, the tsunamis  and hurricanes are outer reflections of happenings on the inner plane of  life. The Earth is a living and breathing spiritual being, the outer  manifestation of all that takes place within. She is indeed Gaia  Sagrada, the sacred Earth, as she is known by the natives of the high  Andes. She too is only temporarily encased in matter, the same as we  presently are. Even if Earth’s physical form has already existed for  billions of years, it has always remained in a state of transition. As  ever more of her human children become aware of their true nature as  beings of love and light, she gradually transforms herself into a planet  of Light. 

In the final analysis, the true cause of all disasters is the temporary  forgetting of our true nature and the reason why we are on the Earth  plane. But, rejoice! Ever more are rising from their spiritual slumbers  and the likes of you and I, the same as everybody else, are here to help  them with this, as much as we can and with whatever gifts and talents  the Universe has bestowed upon us. We need to help them become aware  that every evil that still exists in our world is a test and a valuable  opportunity for those aspiring to become healers and light workers in  their own right. They need to know that our reactions to all situations  reveal the degree of spiritual maturity a soul has reached at any given  time. This is how those in charge of our race on the higher and highest  levels of life are constantly testing every one of us, wherever we may  find ourselves. 

So, when disasters are caused by human intervention, a great deal is  revealed by a person’s readiness to lift all concerned – and I mean  everybody and especially the perpetrators – into the light of the  Highest Star, the Sun above the Sun, who loves and cares for every one  of its creations. Events of this nature present all of us with special  openings for reaching out ever more for the helping hand of God and the  Angels, so that through us our world and everything that shares it with  us can be blessed and healed. That’s what learning to walk hand in hand  with God and the Angels means.

Only through constant practice of anything can we hope to get better at  something. This is also true when it comes to learning to live once more  in total trust that we and our world and all it contains is safe in  God’s hand. The Angels really do know the will of God and the way each  one of us needs to walk, as well as the task that is uniquely ours. As  healers we are required to rise above the clouds of our earthly  existence, especially when the going gets tough. Earth life means to  teach humankind how to fly on the wings of the nuggets of truth that are  hiding behind the spiritual wisdom of works like the Bible, the Koran,  the Torah and White Eagle’s teachings – to name a few. As there is no  preference, they are listed in alphabetical order. Wise ones are aware  that it is in the nature of spiritual wisdom that book knowledge on its  own is of no use whatsoever. It will remain dead until we ourselves  bring it alive by applying it to every aspect of our daily lives.  

In my view, nothing builds up human faith in the goodness of this life  as regularly contemplating in our prayers and meditations the fact that  in spite of all the nasty things that are happening occasionally, it is  still a wonderful and beautiful world which God created so that all  His/Her creatures should learn to co-exist peacefully and harmoniously,  so that its life can be enjoyed by all. It is a great gift and a  privilege to be allowed to take an active and conscious part in the  spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Our task as light  workers is to focus on overcoming the temptation of indulging in  negative thought patterns that dwell on the darkness of the ignorance  that to this day is very strong in our world.

The darkness and sadness, fears and anxieties, suffering and pain of the  past and present of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms are waiting to be  lifted into and absorbed by the radiance of the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. This is the  only place in the whole of Creation where they can be uplifted and  transmuted into beneficial energies that flow back into our world for  the healing and redemption of all life. The symbol of this star on the  Earth plane is the six-pointed star. The lower triangle represents to  whole and healed human soul who has been reunited with its Highest Self,  the upper triangle. This is achieved by constantly working together, so  that the earthly and Divine energies ever more mix and mingle. Every  individual soul has to ask for itself for the guidance and protection of  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels. They  alone can show and teach us how this task should be carried out, in  accordance with the will and wishes of the Highest, as well as our own.  And that’s  how, in the fullness of time, every one of us will gradually  grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*D*_

_*The Power Of Prayer
*_





​The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands. 

In the fullness of time each one of us will be able to lift ourselves  and those around us above the vale of misery and tears of Earth life,  with its safely boarded up horizons and its narrow field of vision. We  are here to learn to fly on the wings of the spiritual wisdom and truth  that is waiting to come to every heart and soul directly from the  Source, through the intervention of everyone’s own inner guidance, the  living God within. Each soul in its own right eventually reaches the  point when we have been taught by our life’s experiences that every one  of our true needs will always be met, without having to ask for  anything. All we then want to do is to lift those around us and our  whole world on the spiritual wings we have grown into the radiance of  the Christ Star in the heartmind of God, to pray for forgiveness so that  healing and peace may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of  how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully focussed on the one we are  communicating with. When the Jesus story was given to our world we were  not yet to know that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend  and a symbolism for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo  in the course of their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner  conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the  power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required.  Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting  their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind  that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us  personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness  of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always  allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires.  But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come  to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that  everything must return to its source, including every one of our  thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find  its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be  extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely,  there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us  the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the  object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.    Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable. 

2.    Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious  mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within,  for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise  decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and  show you how to proceed. 

3.    Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world. 

4.    When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go  about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the  necessary changes will soon appear in your life. 

5.    Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you  or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them. 

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish  ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole  world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done  for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with  it. 

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them  at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and  wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only  if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within  it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in  Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the  Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for  providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways  that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and  the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day  many believe that he was a historical figure, who once walked in our  midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem  those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all  non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know  that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is  NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the  Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence  of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following  for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal  Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood  literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature  have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s  conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for  keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our  Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian  Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need  to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her  throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as  yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been  enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit  once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and  especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often  difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be  possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God  within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the  White Eagle book ‘The Still Voice’. This is an excellent little book  that contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the  Highest: ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source  from which all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation  and origin of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ  Spirit in the form of the Christ Star. It is Greatest Light and the  Highest Star of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who  truly call. No request for Its help goes unanswered, because true  prayers set up a vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts  straight to the Source of their being. if you are seeking healing, the  ministering Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who kneels before their Creator  on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total surrender  of your will to the will of God. While asking for the guidance and  protection of Its realms, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is  in Heaven. Thy will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in  me.’ There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something  good. It is God’s will is that the body of each one of His/Her children  of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole with all parts  integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that the beauty and  splendour of Earth life can be fully enjoyed. 

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts  and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother,  who is guiding you into this state of being.’

_*




*_

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*E
*_

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture





*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life * and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  for to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ 

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that your misery in truth is a precious gift and there  is every reason to be grateful for it. Your heart would fill with even  more gratitude if you could how merciful God is and that the end of each  catastrophe is invariably crowned with mercy. A just reward waits for  everyone who is affected in this way, not only when they arrive in the  world of light, but also in coming lifetimes on the Earth, if not all  Karma has been cleared away. 

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life *. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*F*_

*Mercy
*
*




*​The ability to design plans like those  for the whole of Creation, and the smaller plans within it for our  world’s individual and collective spiritual development, in its  magnitude and benevolence, foresight and wisdom that are based on  nothing but love, reveals more than anything else our Creator’s  incomparable genius. In all its magnificence the plan is so simple that  everything is clearly visible and nothing is hidden from the view of  those whose inner vision has opened sufficiently. At the same time the  grand design is so fair and just that it is hard to imagine for earthly  minds.
The Universal laws are the foundation of  every one of God’s plan, great and small. The most important one is  love, together with the power of thought they are the most influential  forces of all. They are the focal point and driven by their energies  everything radiates out with astonishing simplicity and accuracy, and  above all fairness and justice. Something so mighty and wondrous could  only have been thought of by the greatest genius * of all: the Universal  force known to many as God or Allah, Jehovah, Lord Krishna or whatever  else. ‘Call Me by any name and I shall be there!’ 

The great plan is based on our Creator’s love, which is of an immensity  beyond human apprehension. It is all giving and forgiving and it is  therefore safe to trust that everything will eventually come right with  each one of us and our world, and that all things human hearts and souls  truly desire shall be given in the fullness of time. If it’s peace we  want, all we have to do is ask for it, act in keeping with our request  by leading a peaceful life and being prepared to wait patiently, for it  will come. But, until we have evolved into  perfect sons/daughters of  God, whole and holy, i.e. every aspect of our nature integrated, we  cannot have exactly what we request at any given time. First we have to  prove by our behaviour that we have mastered the material plane and know  how to handle responsibly that which is given into our care. Until then  God and the Angels alone know what our true needs are and what we  should have and what has to wait. 

The Karma all of us created in the course of many lifetimes,  individually and collectively, are the reason for the suffering and  destruction that to this day have to be endured on the Earth. God’s laws  demand equilibrium in all things and it’s the task of the Universal  forces to bring it about. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God  when something in their lives or their world appears to be going wrong.  Instead, they ensure that they are conducting their lives in keeping  with God’s laws, especially the one of love. They are sending nothing  but good and kind, loving and positive thoughts, words and actions into  the world around them, safe in the knowledge that eventually but more of  this will return to them. 

Each time wars and acts of terrorism are trying to cast the shadows of  their darkness into the souls of your world and its people, wise ones  instead of giving such events of their energies by complaining and  moaning about them, do their bests to restore the balance of your world  by counteracting them with something good. They lift the victims as well  as the perpetrators of every incident into the radiance of the Christ  Star and pray that their darkness should be absorbed into Its light, to  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all  lifeforms on the Earth and throughout the whole of Creation. If that’s  what our hearts and souls truly desire, we can be sure that our wish  will be granted – when the time is right. 

This is how the darkness of all evil of our world will gradually be  absorbed into the light of everything that is good, right and beautiful.  As a contribution towards bringing this about, let’s focus our  attention on the Great Light, the Sun above and beyond all Suns, which  manifests itself as the Sun in the sky above us. Now visualise the  spiritual Sun behind the Sun that is invisible to earthly eyes. With  your inner vision see the spiritual rays descending upon humankind, how  they are working in wonderful ways to penetrate humankind’s  consciousness with the awareness of the glory of its Divine nature and  origin. The rays of the spiritual Sun are blending, healing and  harmonising things, so they become ever more perfect and beautiful. 

Regardless of what disruptions may still be ahead of us on the Earth  plane, the rays of the spiritual Sun are deeply penetrating every  lifeform. They are drawing together the threads on the Great Weaver’s  loom *, and weaving glorious rainbow colours and patterns of great  beauty, not only on the Earth but throughout the whole of God’s  Creation. In the end all of it transforms itself back again into the  perfect light that is the essence of the White Spirit, the Great White  Light, and the creative process starts all over again.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in a letter to friends of the Lodge October  2005: ‘Never forget that there is no such thing as chance or accidents  on your plane of life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation.  Everything that happens is just right for that particular moment and  place. It has come about because of the Universal laws and under the  direction of the Great Ones at the head who are responsible for  humankind’s evolutionary progress. Even in the case of any kind of  catastrophe that arises in human life, when loved ones are snatched from  each other or when as a result someone suffers from severe afflictions,  wise ones remind themselves that God is merciful, as well as just, and  that those participating in earthly life usually can only ever see one  side of any picture. 

‘You have no idea about the compensation that is waiting on our side of  life for those who suffer and the great love that has always been  flowing into every soul that had to wade through the depths of the  earthly shadows. That’s how, each soul through its own experiences, gets  to know the extent of the Great Father/Mother’s love for their children  of the Earth. The law of cause and effect or Karma decrees that  everything must return to its source. And because on the inner level all  life is one and there is no separation between anything, none of us  will ever be forgotten or left behind. 

For those who have lost their way in their earthly existence, i.e. the  knowledge of their true nature and the purpose of their being,  everything possible is done by the Angels and us, your spirit helpers,  to help them become aware again and so nudge them back onto the track of  going home. The Jesus legend’s parable of the Master going in search of  every last lost sheep * and on his shoulders carrying it safely home is  a depiction of this. Therefore, whenever you witness human suffering,  remind yourself of God’s mercy and the compensation that awaits every  human being in the end. The ministering Angels attend to anyone who is  in pain and suffering. Even before they arrive in our world, it is part  of their compensation that they are lovingly cared for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013, a further item of White Eagle’s  wisdom on this theme appeared. This is its essence: ‘God mercy is  unlimited. It freely drops like gentle rain from the highest levels onto  everything in earthly life. It refreshes, comforts and heals individual  souls as well as the soul of your race and world. But before any of  this can happen, every soul has to take part in Earth’s lessons. The  greatest turning point is reached when another one of you discovers that  all life, including that of your planet, is ruled by spiritual laws  that for a long time remain invisible to earthly perceptions. 

‘Yet, because every human being is part of God, comforting mercy  constantly flows from the Divine heart into each individual human  counterpart. The Universal laws ensure that the mercy of God reaches you  in equal measure with the mercy and forgiveness you feel towards your  siblings in the human family. This applies especially to younger and  less experienced ones, who are bound to sin a great deal more than you  do. Maybe this will help you to understand the reasoning behind Matthew  7:1-3: ‘Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye  judge, ye shall be judged, and with what measure ye mete, it shall be  measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy  brother’s eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?’

Aware of these things, wise ones in all their daily encounters focus on  practising forgiveness and love. Aware of their siblinghood with all  lifeforms, they act like one of them towards every human being, without  exceptions, and all other lifeforms.  Divine love fills their whole  being and that empowers them to disperse sins. But even though they have  let go of all traces of bitterness or resentment towards anyone and are  forgiving freely, this does not wipe out their Karma. They still have  to suffer to repay for any transgressions against the law of love,  during the earlier stages of their earthly development. Knowing that  no-one gets past the Universal laws, wise ones accept that no authority  between Heaven and Earth can save anyone from getting their just  desserts and having to pay their dues, and that only when even the last  debt has been attended to, can anyone in earthly life find the true and  lasting peace everybody is trying to find.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Weaver’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part H

The Laws Of Compensation And Balance
*_
_*




*_​In God all aspects and their energies  are perfectly balanced and the whole of Creation bears witness to and  reflects this. The Universal law of Karma *, with its subdivisions of  the laws of balance and compensation, ensures that anything in the whole  of Creation that becomes unbalanced at some stage has to become right  again. The laws ensure that when someone has been working their way  through difficult times, patiently enduring whatever came their way that  eventually restore the balance of their spiritual bankbook, some  generous compensation and reward in the end comes way. 

During the times when we have to walk through the dark night of the  soul, there comes the moment when we seem to have no strength left to go  any further. It is then our birthright to reach out for the helping  hands of God and the Angels, so they can come to the rescue. When we  have recovered sufficiently from the trauma of such experiences, when  asked the Divine forces will show us how to lift the darkness within us  and our world into the light of the Christ Star, to be absorbed by it  and then uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  all life.

This is how, with the help and will of God and the Angels, the greatest  evils in our world can be changed into something that serves the highest  good of all life, therefore also for us. They are waiting to teach us  how to transmute all sorrow, pain and suffering of our world into joy  and happiness. We do well never to forget that in God all things are  possible and that – if we but ask and trust: 

•    All crooked corners can be made straight.
•    Out of apparent evil there can eventually come much good.
•    And all conditions can be healed. 

The Universal laws of balance and compensation ensure that everything  always turns out well in the end, no matter how dire things sometimes  may look on the surface of things. I believe that from the evils of our  world’s collective and individual Karma of all lifetimes huge amounts of  good will eventually come to us and or planet. Naturally, this can only  be brought about with the help and will of God and the Angels. To  paraphrase a quote from the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I am nothing and I  can do nothing. The Father/Mother doeth all the work.’  

Whenever any kind of catastrophe has to be coped with and when  particularly traumatic situations arise in our lives, we need to remind  ourselves that our Creator is merciful and that His/Her laws are utterly  fair and just. Never forget that in every life these laws are  constantly at work and that God’s mercy intensifies in difficult and  traumatic conditions, for example at times of natural and human-made  disasters, when loved ones are tragically snatched from us through other  accidents or when someone has to endure a particularly severe  affliction. There is no way for any of us to know someone else’s Karma *  and what kind of lessons they have chosen, together with the wise ones  in charge of them long before entering into their present lifetime. Rest  assured that the law of compensation sees to it that in the end  everybody is rewarded for the suffering we ourselves in our ignorance  once inflicted upon ourselves on Mother Earth’s training grounds. 

There is nothing for it but patiently waiting until our rewards arrive.  Individually and collectively it will do so in the form of the new  golden age that is in the process of preparing itself. Yet, just about  everybody’s most urgent requirement in earthly life is patience. The  following is the essence what the White Eagle group of spirit guides has  to say about this theme: ‘Saturn is the planetary ruler of Capricorn*  and the tenth house, and also the traditional co-ruler of Aquarius *.  This planet is sometimes presented as old Father Time and when looked at  from the right perspective, time * is one of humankind’s best teachers.  In earthly life it will always be your master and it can be an  unpleasant one. But this only applies for as long as you perceive life  with the limited vision of your small earthly self. 

The likelihood is that you are taking part in Saturn’s wisdom at this  very moment. The influence of its energies causes delays and  frustrations that may test you to the utmost, as Saturn is very strict  with his students in the school of earthly life. Under his supervision  hurried lessons, hasty sums and superficial essays are not allowed.  Saturn insists that the right time is given for every lesson. That’s why  time is one of the most irksome forms of discipline that has to be  endured for as long as you dwell on the Earth plane. 

But on the upside, the Saturnian energies provide you with the  determination to work your way one small step after another towards a  distant goal. They equip you with the desire to try and try again.  Through this your endeavours get better and more perfect all the time  and when they are ready to be presented and shared with your world, they  are likely to be crowned with success. Saturn’s rewards * can be great,  when they come. And they surely will – for those who patiently plod on.  So muster yourself with patience and remind yourself that you are  taking part in one of the most essential lessons for every soul on their  pathway of spiritual development.

That’s how Saturn in the end brings true, i.e. spiritual wealth to every  human soul. Think of this beneficence and refuse to see anything  malefic. Instead remind yourself frequently that all of you have a great  deal to thank Saturn for and that at any given time. True, the  influence of this planet’s energies makes people come across as somewhat  cold and too earth-bound. This serves the wise higher purpose of  holding things up and delaying the actions of those who in previous  lifetimes hot-headedly rushed into things prematurely without due  foresight and caution. This behaviour pattern is typical for the Fire  signs, Aries of the head, Leo of the heart and Sagittarius of the  spirit. 

People who have been affected by this in one or several of their past  lifetimes, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us in the spirit  world, choose a pathway in which Saturn is prominent, for example with  the Sun or Moon in conjunction, opposition or square to Saturn. This  forces people to move through life with great caution. Whenever they are  tempted to rush into things, Saturn says: ‘No! You are here to learn  how to proceed slowly and patiently, if need be trying time and again  before you can succeed! If you persevere, you will.’ 

Anyone who sees this as unpleasant and resents it needs to be reminded  that it is unwise to ignore the lessons of a venerable, gracious and  wise teacher. And as co-ruler of Aquarius the Saturnian energies will be  providing your world and ours the necessary strength and stamina,  determination and perseverance for bringing Mother Earth’s new golden  age into being. Saturn’s main task during your earthly sojourns consists  of teaching the self-mastery that is needed to control the urges and  desires of humankind’s lower animal nature. 

After the Aquarian Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, we shall be  moving into the Age of Capricorn, which will last until about 6,300 AD.  Capricorn is Saturn’s own sign where it’s energies are particularly  strong and in the right hands can express themselves in the most  positive and constructive ways. This will be helpful for the unfoldment  of the new golden age in all its splendour. How great Thou art, o Great  White Spirit, and how wise! We thank Thee and bless Thee.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Sun In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

Today is the day of the full Moon in Gemini,
known as the Christ Moon.
What more auspicious time could there be for sharing the following:
_*
Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part I

The Christ Light Is Breaking Through The Clouds*_






​The light of the Christ Star is now  breaking ever more forcefully through the mists of consciousness that  for so long have clouded the vision of God’s children of the Earth.  Pouring its blessings into the heart and soul of all humankind, it also  heals every other lifeform it touches. The Christ light is an essential  part of every human soul, which at present is conveying its message of  renewal of hope, faith and trust for us and our world. The more we  worship the Christ light, the more powerfully it fills our whole being  and shines from us to beautify everything we come into contact with.  This energy can be called upon when we feel down and weary. All we have  to do is ask that its Divine strength and courage should fill our whole  being, so that every last bit of our deepest and darkest fears and  anxieties are absorbed into it.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the Christ Star ensures that  we are in constant conscious contact with our Highest or God Self, the  living Christ within. This is our eternal and immortal self who has been  waiting for a long time to protect us and guide every one of our words,  thoughts and actions in the right direction, so that the blessings of  the highest levels of life can pour into us and our world without  hindrance. To attune our own superconscious faculties to the Universal  ones, we need to train the mind of our small earthly self in the art of  thinking positive, constructive and loving thoughts only._*
Affirmations:*_​• The light of the Universal Christ, whose symbol is the Christ Star, fills my whole being.
•  From my loving heart Its energies are flowing into the farthest and    remotest corners of Creation. Wherever it is needed, that’s where they    go.
• The Christ light surrounds and protects me.
• I will forever be safe in the loving hands of God and the Angels.The Christ Star has six points and each one is bringing us its message:​1.   Be patient, steady and calm. Don’t  be disappointed when things go   wrong, the way they sometimes do. Know  that everything will come right   in the end, in God’s time and not  ours.
2. Whenever problems arise,  remind yourself that they serve the wise   higher purpose of building up  your spirit and character strength.
3. Look up to the light of the  Christ Star and envisage the spiritual   mountain we are all climbing  together on our way back home into the   conscious awareness of our  oneness with God and all life. 
4. Do not hurry. The power of the spirit, God’s spirit, works slowly and steadily.  It never rushes or hurries.
5.  Shake off the small things that can be so irksome for earthly minds,   so  your heart can open for joy and love, healing and peace.
6. We are  in this world to find everlasting joy and happiness through   the  knowledge of our true nature and the high and holy destiny that   awaits  all human beings, without exception. So let’s do our best to   enjoy life,  whatever it may bring us. Even the most difficult   situations contain  something that can be enjoyed when one understands   the learning and  growth they are meant to bring.

With our inner vision let’s visualise the whole of humankind as one big  family in the radiance of the Christ Star and all together we pray: ‘O  Great Father/Mother of all life, please show us ever better ways of  dealing with all disasters, natural as much as the human-made ones that  are caused by the darkness of ignorance of Your true nature and ours  that to this day has a hold on many human hearts. Hand in hand with the  Angels we lift this gloom into the temple of healing in the heart of the  Christ Star, so that its energies can be uplifted and transmuted into  golden swords of Your sacred wisdom and truth. May they freely flow into  every human heart and open it wide to be filled with nothing but the  peaceful and harmonious vibrations of Your love. In the name of love we  ask this. Amen’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘Enlightenment’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*G
*_
​ _*Reflections On Hope
*_​ _




_​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*J

*_
_*Bridges Between Heaven And Earth
*_





​We are bridges between Heaven and Earth.  Like those of the trees, our roots need to go deep down into the Earth,  to draw from her all the nourishment and strength she is capable of  giving. Our hands and arms are like branches for reaching high up into  the Heavens, to bring down the blessing and healing rays of the Highest  Sun and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star.  Through the visible Sun in our sky it shines in every heart and soul. We  are here to illuminate and warm, bless and heal everything that shares  our world with us. Our loving respect and devotion for Mother Earth and  Father Sun can do more than anything to enable the wise ones in the  world of light to heal – through us – all parts of Creation back into  the oneness they once came from.

Those who are here now, are allowed the rare privilege of welcoming and  celebrating the conscious return to humankind of the gentle and infinite  wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, the nurturer, through whom  all life is given. No longer do we need to be orphans or semi-orphans,  who only have a Father in Heaven, a metaphor for the highest levels of  life. Both our Divine Parents are returning into the conscious awareness  of our race. Ever more of us are beginning to understand that they are  in us and with us, and that they will never leave us in all Eternity.

_*Our Mother, The Earth*_
Praise be to You, O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life.
Mother Earth is our sister, who carries us in kindness 
And supports us with her strength.
Her beauty is a reflection of Your love
And we thank you for allowing us to share 
In the abundance of her many gifts,
Like the trees, fruits, flowers and meadows.

Thank You, O Father/Mother,
For giving us firm ground to walk on,
Fruit that grows for us,
Flowers to please us,
And the shade of trees for resting beneath.

The Earth is Yours.
She is our home but for a time.
You have given her to us,
So that we should ‘build on her and care for her’.
(1 Moses 2, 15)
Thank You, beloved Father/Mother.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part K

What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?
*_

_*




*_​If you are feeling helpless about many  of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking  yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply:  ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in  God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are  powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers,  meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but  light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do  not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the  events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s  great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for  them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the  basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm  and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the  heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart  and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in  wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth  burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part L
*
​ _*Searching For God
*_​ _*




*_
  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’

​From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Tale Of The Butterfly 
*_

_*




*_​Once  upon a time, by the side of a  dusty road in India sat an old beggar who  was selling cocoons. He  noticed that a young boy had been watching him  for many days. Finally,  he beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any  idea of what beauty  lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his  head, the old man  continued: ‘Every one of them is the home of a  beautiful butterfly. I  will give you one, so you can watch how it  happens. But you must be  very careful and not handle the cocoon until  the butterfly emerges.’ 

Enchanted with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of   the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it    became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its   wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little   thing will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’   thought the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 

And so he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly   thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and   told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is   necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls   of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support it when it   finally emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the   creature’s wings become durable enough to carry and support it. It dies   when this is denied because its only chance of developing the necessary   strength was taken from it.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one   of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s   individual and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of   everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in   our struggle of breaking free from the mental prison of the false   beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have   kept us bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May every one of   us at long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of  growing  and evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to  be. 

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle calendar August  2016:   ‘Through limitation and suffering human souls emerge into the Divine   light and life, just as a caterpillar moves from the chrysalis stage and   transforms itself into a beautiful winged creature that enjoys dancing   in the warmth and light of the Sun.’


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Promise*
​ _*




*_

 Today promise yourself to:
Be so strong that nothing can disturb your peace of mind.
Talk health. happiness and wellbeing to every person you meet.
Make your friends feel how special they are.
Look for the good that is in everything and everybody and 
Make your optimism justified through finding it.


Learn from the mistakes of the past, 
So they can lead you to greater achievements in the future,
And be as enthusiastic about the successes of others as your own.
Wear a cheerful countenance at all times and 
Greet everybody you meet with a smile,
And focus so much on improving your own character
That there is no time left for criticising those around you.

Think only of the best of every person and situation,
And always aim to work for the highest good of all,
Resting safely in the knowledge that the Universal laws 
Then see to it that only more of the same can return to you.
This provides you with sufficient faith to stop worrying.
Trust that the goodness of life at all times will bring you the best,
And then embrace the future and live without fear,
Knowing that with the help of God and the Angels
All challenges can be met and any kind of problem solved.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Tale Of The Brick
*_
_*




*_​One day, a successful young business man  was travelling down one of his neighbourhood streets. He was the proud  owner of a new sports car and going too fast, when in the distance he  saw some children playing between cars that were parked on either side  of the road. Slowing down, he could see no children nearby, but suddenly  a brick flew through the air and crashed into the side of his beloved  new toy. Slamming on the brakes, he reversed to the spot from which he  thought the brick had been thrown.

Angrily, the man jumped onto the pavement and grabbed hold of a boy who  was standing there. Pushing him against the car, he shouted: ‘What was  that all about and who are you? Just what do you think you are doing?  This is a brand new car and damage your brick has caused is going to  cost me lots of money to repair. Why did you do it?’

The boy was most apologetic and pleaded: ‘I’m so sorry, mister. I threw  the brick because no-one would stop and help me. I didn’t know what else  to do.’ With tears rolling down his face and dripping off his chin, he  pointed to a spot one of the parked cars. ‘I did it for my brother,’ he  said. ‘He rolled off the curb and fell out of his wheelchair. On my own  I’m not strong enough to lift him.’ Sobbing loudly by now, the boy asked  the man: ‘Would you please help me get him back into his wheelchair?  He’s hurt and too heavy for me to lift on my own.’ 

Moved beyond words, the man swallowed a rapidly swelling lump in his  throat. Together they hurried to the wheelchair and lifted the  handicapped boy back into it. Using his fine linen handkerchief, dabbing  at the invalid’s cuts and bruises, the man could see that the boy would  be all right. 

‘Thank you and may God bless you,’ the lad in charge of the wheelchair  gratefully said to the stranger. Too shaken for words, the man nodded  and then watched the boy pushing his brother home. Deep in thought and  very slowly he walked back to his car. Although the damage was very  noticeable, he never bothered to have it repaired. He kept it as a  constant reminder of: ‘Don’t go through life so fast that someone has to  throw a brick at you to get your attention!’ 

God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is alive in all of us. The God  part of every human being is the small still voice of conscience that  is constantly trying to communicate with us through the world of our  feelings and the whisperings of our hearts. Many times we are going too  fast down the pathway of our earthly life to pay attention to that which  really is important in life and the spiritual value of the lessons we  have come to learn. That’s why it sometimes it becomes necessary that  the Universal forces bombard us with some kind of a brick, if need be  one after the other in the form of accidents or illnesses. 

These things are not intended to be punishments, but wake-up calls for  slowing us down and creating the space and time that allow us to think  and reflect on the true meaning of our life. They want to help us become  aware that our present existence is ultimately not about earthly  possessions and values, but spiritual ones. Without whatever happens to  us at such times, they would remain unnoticed by the side of the road we  are travelling as spirits and souls in a material existence. Through  our own suffering and observing that of others, who could be worse off  than we are and who patiently endure their much heavier cross *, the  characteristics of our Christ nature of love and compassion for  humankind’s suffering are stirring from their slumber. 

This is how the Universe in its infinite wisdom and love assists every  one us to eventually re-awaken to our true nature and to find a set of  eternal values as one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. Each one  of us is a precious and unique being * and the Great Father/Mother loves  us just the way we are. The living proof of this is that the Universe  at all times showers us with its gifts, like food to eat and clothes to  wear, flowers in spring and new sunrises and sunsets each day. The only  thing we have to do is take possession of, enjoy and be thankful for  that which is on offer. All the Universe expects from us in return is  that we should endeavour to learn something from all our experiences, so  that we may evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves,  each other and our world. 

We are all specially gifted in some way. Wise ones, who voluntarily and  with loving hearts give of themselves and their gifts, which may have  taken many lifetimes to develop, are doing their share of making our  world into a more beautiful, harmonious and peaceful world for all. This  is how our worthiness as a true son/daughter of God reveals itself to  those in charge of us in the spiritual background of our existence.

Our Creator never promised that all humankind’s days should be without  pain and that there would be laughter without sorrow and sunshine  without rain. But what God can and does give us is renewed courage and  strength for each passing day, comfort for our tears, healing for our  wounds and the light of Its wisdom and truth to show us the way home  into the conscious awareness of our true nature. And whenever one of us  is struggling through redeeming their most ancient and heaviest Karmic  debts, the Angels and Masters, and our spirit friends and helpers are  sure to accompany us and help us work our way through them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part One
*_





​The following is the essence of a quote  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White  Eagle calendar September 2011: ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All  life is the result of thought. As you think, so you become and the way  you think is constantly creating your life and your surroundings. And  thinking peaceful thoughts is the secret of all human happiness.’
 
The essence of another teaching comes from ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015:  ‘Once a successful businessman arrived in the spirit world and when he  was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that quite a large  part of it was unfinished. The ministering Angel accompanying him said:  ‘Do you notice that your home is incomplete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I  am very disappointed to find it that way.’ ‘The Angel responded with:  ‘It reflect the spiritual aspect of your nature, which is easily  neglected whilst running a business. Go forth into another lifetime, as  soon as the opportunities is offered to you and choose an occupation  where you can attend sufficiently to this part of your being. Do your  best to put the finishing touches to its structure, as that is the  background of your earthly activities. Take your chances and see what  happens when you come back to us at the end of that lifetime.’ The man  thanked the Angel for the advice and followed it. Upon his next return  to the spirit world he was delighted to find that this time a  beautifully completed home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simply way how the life forces work and that  thought has infinite creative power. Imagination and thoughts combined  can create anything in your world and ours. As a result, humankind  through its habitual thinking patterns has always constantly been  shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who do not believe us, will  in due course find out for themselves that what we are saying is true  and that as you think, you and your surroundings inevitably become. The  conditions and the environment you are presently in were created by your  own thoughts and that applies to each one of you as much as to the  whole of your race and world. The power of thought has created you and  your world. 

‘Can you see how great and important the power of thought is? Knowing  this lays into everyone’s own hands the power of doing their share of  creating a more peaceful world, by nothing more spectacular than  changing your thinking patterns. The power of thought cannot be  over-emphasised. Most human beings believe that thinking is a very  private pastime. They could not be more wrong. Your thoughts express  themselves not only in your face, but also in the wellbeing of your  body. They can even be recognised in your clothing, homes and  businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your aura. To us,  your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be read as if you  were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can  also inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting  and destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in  your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of  all warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just  as good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and  creative power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make  it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but  good, even though some people in your world may call this being  foolishly optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to  enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected  the illumined light of the Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of  Earth life. With many of you this is already happening again. May the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_​ The  essence of a White Eagle teaching  from ‘The Power Within – Seeking  Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing  and its effectiveness can be  increased by the power of prayer and  meditation, faith and trust,  determination and application. Whenever  you are closing the doors to the  lodge of your inner being and create  the holy space within and around  you during your times of prayer,  mediation and quiet reflections, that’s  when you are doing the best  work for your own health and happiness as  well as the whole of  humankind. Do not allow the negative and  destructive thought vibrations  of the outer world to penetrate this  sacred space. At first this may  sound selfish and self-centred to you,  but because it helps your inner  strength to grow, the opposite is true. 

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic * can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’

 * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Three*__*

Thought Can Do Anything*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot  too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking  is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in  truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by  those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have  to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to  either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your  world. But many of you are by now aware that thought can create good  health and heal, as well as pain and disease. A great mass of people can  seriously be in danger of disrupting and destroying humankind’s mental  and physical soul life. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root  of all suffering and of wars. At the same time they can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, and anything else you and  your world are longing for. Each one of you carries the power within of  focussing only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your  world, so that it can become a reality in earthly life. Positive  thinking * can help you to do your share of creating ever more of this  on the Earth plane. 

‘We would like you to know that we need you as much as you need us. And  we beg of you who are reading these lines to do your best to counteract  the negative and destructive thinking tendencies of your world wherever  possible. Best of all this is done by trusting God’s great plan * and  the basic goodness of the life that has been given to you. Use every  spare moment to focus on the new golden age of plenty * that is  approaching quite rapidly. In your imagination see this new world  emerging. Based on the Aquarian energies and principles of love,  siblinghood and friendship with all lifeforms, its people are helping  and supporting each other, refusing to take advantage of, dominate and  exploit those around them. 

‘Everybody is aware that each one of you is gifted in some unique way  and was created for a specific task *. As a result, there will be no  need for jealousy and sibling rivalry, but full trust in the wisdom and  love of your Creator, the great genius designer * for the whole of  Creation. You will be enjoying the warm and loving family relationships  you may always have dreamed of in earthly life, but because of the  clashing interests of its members this somehow seemed impossible.  Supportive instead of exploitative, each giving of their best and thus  fulfilling their highest potential, for the benefit of all. That is the  kind of existence that is waiting for the whole human family.

‘Never forget that what you think you become and in case you are  wondering how your world deteriorated into its present state, we shall  try to explain. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human  minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation.  The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to  individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons they  require at any given time. Every thought any one of you sends into the  Universe causes a vibration that makes an impression on the higher  ethers of life. They are registered there and attract to you waves of  corresponding forces that create certain conditions in your life. 

‘The corollary of this is that those who are working in good and  positive ways, pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service  to others, the Universal forces have no problems with bringing you the  things you are hoping and praying for. Yet, it is not only a matter of  thinking what you want. That is only a small component of the picture.  The most important part is wishing to work with God and the Angels to  create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e.  holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your  world. If this is your only motif, you are at one with God’s creative  love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘The Universe has a positive and a negative thought stream. You are  dynamic and magnetic beings and like attracts like. The vibration of  each thought you send out decides which stream it is drawn into.  Thoughts of a similar nature group together, which constantly increases  their strength, and that’s how in the end they return to their senders.  The law of attraction ensures that any good, uplifting and constructive  thoughts that go forth from earthly life they align themselves to other  great thought streams that are positive and good and part of the God’s  Great White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the  streams of darkness and negative thinking. 

‘Have you any idea how much cruelty and suffering in your world is  created by thoughtlessness? This is balanced by thoughtfulness that aims  to bring nothing but love and joy, hope and courage into your world.  Every single thought of this nature feeds into the great stream of White  Light. God’s evolutionary plan for the human race’s development decreed  that this stream’s growth should be essential for humankind’s progress  on the evolutionary spiral of life. When a certain point had been  reached there would be steadily increasing numbers of those who have  matured sufficiently and are ready to add the creative power of their  thoughts to the strength of the White Light. That’s exactly what has  been happening for some time by now and you have every reason to trust  God’s plans for you and your world and the goodness of the life that has  been given to you. 

‘This is what we in our world have always been on with those on your  side of the veil of consciousness. And that’s why we said earlier that  we need you as much as you need us. So from now on, whenever destructive  thoughts comes into your mind, do yourself the favour of uplifting and  transmuting them into positive and constructive ones. The accumulation  of destructive thoughts in the whole of humankind’s mental body, with  the passing of time, has created ideas for ever more destructive weapons  and effective ways of destroying and killing each other. This is how on  one side God’s creative power is used for good while an array of dark  and destructive thoughts is the opposite end of this spectrum. The  latter find their way into the minds of strong intellects who have the  ability to think of ever more advanced methods of destruction and ways  of stimulating and calling upon the destructive urges of the lower  nature of young and inexperienced souls. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, all along have been  working exceedingly hard to bring harmony and balance to human life.  And each one of you can do their share of supporting our efforts by  disciplining yourself and focussing your attention on that which is good  and right, beautiful and harmonious in your world. This steadily  increases the creative power of your good thoughts, for they are  God-thoughts. This kind of thinking creates perfect form and the more  you strive to apply to everything you encounter, the more easily your  whole world evolves into a more beautiful and peaceful place. 

‘We appreciate that it is not always possible to turn your thoughts away  from wars, terrorism and all other unpleasant things that to this day  are happening in your world. But when you quietly say to yourself: ‘This  too rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels,’ and then  concentrate on the good outcome of such events, you are making a  valuable contribution towards bringing it about. Should someone ask you:  ‘How can you do this when there are so many disagreeable conditions to  contend with in earthly life?’, help them to find a better understanding  of the spiritual background of life and how the Universal laws have  always been at work throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world.

‘Sow the odd seed here and there and then do your best to practise  self-control and uplift and transmute negative and destructive thoughts  into positive and constructive ones. We hear you say you cannot help  your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it and how  disturbing and distracting this is. By constantly working on it, you  will eventually learn to control the flow of your thoughts. Naturally,  it is not going to happen instantly by telling yourself: ‘From now on I  will have no more unwanted thoughts.’ It’s not as easy as that, the  whole process could take a long time. You may have to continue working  with it for several lifetimes before you gain the necessary poise of  spirit that can only be found by the earthly mind fully surrendering  itself to the Divine spirit of your own Christ nature.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Four

*_​ *The Creative Power Of Thought
*
​ 





​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Everything in the whole of  Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles and  that also applies to the human thinking processes. The more steadfast  and stronger an individual’s mind is, the more powerful that person’s  thoughts are and the more power is behind every one of them that goes  out into the Universe. Thoughts of this nature can also be picked up and  joined by others of the same calibre.

‘Humankind does not yet understand the intricacy of the forces of  communication in the etheric realms of God’s Creation that is created by  thoughts as well as words that are sounded anywhere and at any given  time in your world. Each one of them creates a vibration and leaves an  impression on the etheric level of life. For good and evil alike the  vibrations  of the things you release from your mind keep on travelling  and create more of the same. Good and constructive thoughts and words  are light that creates more light, which has the power of penetrating  the minds of others in the great human family on the earthly plane and  also of the members that are presently dwelling in our world.

‘The ultimate purpose of your earthly existence is to become conscious  of God’s true nature and your own. As a spark of the Divine each one of  you, without exception, carries within – for a long time hidden from  your own view – the same qualities and glories that are in God. To help  you bring them forth, endeavour to continually rise in your thoughts and  hopes, dreams and aspirations to the spheres of light. This shows them  that you are receptive to the constructive forces and creative power of  God. Let it become something natural to you to daily direct good and  kind, loving and tolerant thoughts to everybody in your world and  beyond. Basically, it’s as simple as that.

‘As a highly evolved Christ person can have a very positive influence on  their environment, at all times let good and kind, loving and  understanding thoughts, God thoughts, flow freely from your heart. The  more you do this, the more you attract to yourself the forces of good  and light from the spiritual levels of life, who are only too willing to  assist you with any kind of enterprise. And that’s how, with the  passing of time, you will be building a golden temple of the soul for  yourself, for the whole of humankind and also your world.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Five
*_
_*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from  the Spirit’: ‘Every earthly human mind is an extension of the Great  Universal intelligence or God mind and is ultimately capable of creating  anything, just the same as God. Because they are part of the Great  intelligence, everybody already has a measure of this, even though in  the early stages of your earthly development this cannot be seen. Do not  be deceived when some folks are acting in downright stupid ways. It’s  just that their intelligence has not yet had sufficient opportunities to  develop and unfold.

‘Yet, even without this, earthly minds are  powerful tools that are capable of creating good health, wellbeing and  happiness, as much as sickness and pain. They can take their owners into  the depths of depression * and back out of it again. Good and kind,  loving and understanding thoughts are God thoughts that create light and  add to the power of the great stream of White Light, while evil,  hateful and destructive thoughts increase the strength of the dark  forces.

‘These things show that each one of you has a great need  for self-mastery and thought control. This is particularly necessary  when a soul needs to free itself from the bondage of its earthly  existence. But in any case, unless you learn how to take charge of your  thoughts, you will never be able to gain control or mastery over the  desires and urges of your earthly nature. Chaotic conditions in your  world are caused by confused thinking.

‘When sick bodies arrive  in our world in their dreamtime while their physical body is asleep, we  are treating them most effectively with colours, scents and music.  Unfortunately, many leave their physical bodies behind at the gateway of  death when they are still sick. Their spirits and souls are in need of  healing when they arrive in our world. The true cause of all sickness  and disasters, natural and human-made, in earthly life is people’s false  beliefs and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their  existence. First in line is thinking that Earth life is a one-off thing.  It’s the fear that arises from not knowing where you have come from and  where one day you will be going to, that’s what makes people ill in the  first place. When someone is so convinced that their beliefs are true,  they cannot throw them off when their departure from the physical plane  has come. Can you see the need for our efforts to help you find a better  understanding of these things? This will continue until the last one of  has been brought to perfect health in this way.

‘We, your spirit  guides and helpers, work with the creative power of thought and  endeavour to avoid all destructive thinking. And whenever we are trying  to help and give advice, we make it a rule to always be constructive and  see nothing but good. We are doing this even though many in earthly  life are calling us foolishly optimistic. But that most certainly is not  the case. Because we are more aware than many of you in earthly life of  the creative power of thoughts and words and what kind of effects they  can have, we are not foolishly but wisely optimistic. Knowing that by  thinking and advising good, we are doing our share of making good things  and conditions to come about, and that expecting positive outcomes  helps them to come about, that’s what we do. And this is why you will  never find us thinking and speaking in terms of pessimism, sadness or  death. Please do not allow anyone around you to stop you from following  our example.

‘Living on our side of the veil, we have all the  evidence anyone would ever care to have that in truth life is eternal  and there is no death, and that life will forever keep on unfolding and  progressing because that it is decreed by God’s great plan. Never tell  anyone that they are likely to die. If they do not yet understand that  there really is no death, just don’t speak about it. But in your mind’s  eye see how those in the departure lounge of earthly life are easily and  safely arriving in our world. Observe the whole process as part of the  ever changing and unfolding eternal life. And never forget that wherever  there is life there is also hope and do not anticipate anything but the  best possible outcome. The confidence of accomplished healers inspires  their patients and disperses their doubts and fears about being placed  into the hands of the Highest, as whose channels healers are working.  Their attunement to the Highest forces of life assists and eases the  passage of those in their care from your world into ours.

‘As  far as this is possible, patient should be encouraged to at least begin  to develop a spiritually healthy outlook on life. Right thought is God  thought and that means balanced and loving, pure and holy, kind and  friendly, tolerant and generous thinking. Whenever it flows from earthly  minds it can bring benefits to every aspect of someone’s being. Right  thought comes from looking at life through the God’s eyes and the  healing it achieves is due to the power of sincere aspiration. When your  whole being has totally and unconditionally surrendered * itself to the  energies of the Universal Christ, you have become attuned to its  radiance. The receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind then  works on its frequencies, so the Christ rays can penetrate the cells of  your physical body and flow through you into the world around you.

‘The  Christ energies can change all things that have become dark and sick  and make them well. Every dark cell in a physical body fills with light  and heals. But only when a patient’s Karma * allows it, the Healing  Angels in close co-operation with the Lords of Karma * perform miracles.  With their permission the Christ light deeply penetrates the cells and  atoms of the person’s physical body. Because of the utter fairness and  justice of the Universal laws and the accuracy of the Akashic Records *,  there is no need for anyone to doubt the decision of the Lords. Any  kind of healing work is carried out under their supervision. Thoughts  indeed have the power to perform miracles, but only when they are  flowing from pure and loving hearts of those whose whole being is set  upon God. The thoughts of these people are God-thoughts and the power  that is thus activated can change negative things and conditions into  positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The Jesus legend is a  demonstration of the life and work of a true spiritual Master,  especially in the following statements: ‘I and my Father are one.’ and  ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of myself but the Great  Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He does the works.’  Healers do well to recognise that these words also apply to them, that  they on their own can heal nobody. As gently as possible healers should  help their patients to at least become aware that whenever someone makes  contact with the Christ Spirit, even if only for the fraction of a  second, God’s power is released into them. This is a blessing that  allows people to leave behind the limitations of their earthly  existence. While the healing session lasts, their spirit and soul are  lifted into the higher realms of conscious life where they are recharged  with the force of the living God.

‘Refuse to be held by the  limitations of the earthly mind and never doubt the blessing and healing  power of God. Clear your conscious minds of all reservations and know  in your heart of hearts that the healing rays, although they are  invisible to earthly eyes, are very real indeed.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Six
*_
_*Calling With Your Thoughts
*_
_*




*_
​The  essence of a message from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared  in ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’:  ‘On the inner planes thought is like a flash of light and  instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a voice calls, your physical  hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and watch how the mind life  answers. Call from within your soul and there will always be a soul  reply. In your thoughts project light to those around you. It is  generated by the Healing Angels and if you work in unselfish ways, we  transmit it to you to those who are in need of it. Any time you are  sending loving thoughts to other souls, they will receive it as light  and respond to it in some way. Naturally, this principle also applies to  unpleasant thoughts and feelings.

‘God’s healing power  illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates the physical bodies of  those you are suffering and from there radiates outwards into their  environment. However, this power should only be tapped into to heal the  sick. If you do this for no other purpose and without any selfish  motives like wishing to become known as a world famous healer, you will  in time be able to cleanse your whole being of the poisons that have  built up in your system. They were caused by the thinking patterns you  developed in the course of many lifetimes. This process also clears your  emotional or water body of the feelings that once were based on the  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past. The water body  houses your soul, the soft, sensitive and highly impressionable part of  women and men alike. When its outstanding issues have been cleared up,  you will be able to help, enlighten and strengthen those around you.

‘Know  that no unselfish effort on anyone’s behalf is ever wasted. God’s will  is that you love not only all human beings but everything else that  shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to  constantly send out goodwill and light to humankind and the whole of  your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to  work – for a long time unbeknown to all earthlings – on your minds and  hearts. As the years speeded by, you and your race have passed the  darkest stages of your evolutionary journey. Now the Christ light of the  perfect sons/daughters of God who have integrated every aspect of their  higher nature is growing ever stronger in your world.

‘Your  Christ nature is the living God within, your inner teacher or in-tuition  *. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who is utterly  trustworthy and can reliably tell you what is right or wrong for you at  any given moment. It communicates with you through the world of your  feelings. Therefore, if something feels right to you, then it is for you  – even though it may not be for anyone else.

‘Never forget that  it is God’s will that you should love and respect yourselves and your  own past, present and future, bearing in mind that everything that has  been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher purpose. And when you  finally overcome and leave behind the desires and urges of your lower  animal self, your Christ nature is rising from its slumbers and  beginning to manifest itself in you and your life. This kind of growth  is your birthright and ever continuing spiritual evolution is your  destiny. Whatever you begin today, you will continue tomorrow. And when  you return to the world of light at the end of each lifetime, you will  continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless humankind just like we  are doing, now.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Intuitively’
 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Seven*_

_*The Divine Healing Rays
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me  through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were  developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution,  direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they  are invisible to earthly eyes, their energies are always available to  anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of Creation and  are strengthened considerably when someone asks for healing, for  themselves as well as for others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter  decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such  requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the  leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who  at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them.  It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be  justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the  astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come  about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it would be impossible for you to  use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that whenever you are sending  healing to someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter  station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angelic healing  channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your thought processes to  theirs, so that with the passing of time they become ever more  compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you gradually evolve into  an ever greater force for the healing not only of individual patients,  but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White  Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may  wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is  approaching death. We would like you to know that the power of thought  is more effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you  can help anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and  constructive thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering  into the heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. 

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that are projected  from a distance are as effective – and even more so in many cases – than  when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone is in the process  of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones remind themselves that  they are far from dying. There really is no need for excessive grieving  and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into our world, because it  is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human spirits and souls do not  die and will never do so, they merely move into a different dimension  of life.

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. That’s why, when the time for laying the physical body aside, there should be no grief. The spirit has merely passed from your earthly vision, but it is still near you. In love there can be no separation. The spirit of someone left behind merges with that of the spirit who is being released. The laws of harmony and union prevail and the two spirits and souls are joined into one. We agree that Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it much less so when you draw aside and dissolve the veil of consciousness that separated our world from yours in the past, and then continue to live consciously in the awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual life.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eight*_

_*One In Spirit And Thought*_

_*




*_​‘The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 with the heading ‘One in Thought’:  ‘Many in earthly life do not yet recognise the power in which they have  their being and is at all times trying to assist them with their  spiritual development. This is particularly true for the power of  thought. There is so much confusion in the thought processes on your  planet and when we witness how so many of you have to endure physical  pain, discomfort and weariness of mind, body and spirit, our only desire  is to provide you with some kind of magical healing balm. 

‘However, for as long as people are closed off to the spiritual  dimensions and background of their earthly existence this is extremely  difficult. That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware  of the power of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying  the tool for creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for  those around you. When you have sufficiently attuned the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to their frequencies,  God’s White healing magic can begin to flow through you to alleviate the  suffering of many. All you have to do is train your mind and direct it  into healthier thinking and behaviour patterns. 

‘Far too many in your world still believe that their thoughts are their  own affair. They could not be more mistaken, because every thought that  goes forth from your world affects not only the whole of your world, but  also all others. If you are a kind, loving and considerate person who  thinks good things, you are assisting the growth of good throughout the  whole of Creation. Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and  unloving thoughts. Can you see what a great responsibility for the  wellbeing of your world and all worlds each one of you has? However much  you may be tempted to be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and  radiate kind and understanding thoughts into situation. Once you have  learnt to love humankind with all its shortcomings and your world, you  will not find this difficult. 

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a vibration and a wave  on the etheric levels of life. When you are thinking about someone, your  thought travels directly to them and in due course takes form. It  hovers in their vicinity and waits until the recipient is off guard. If  their mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, negative and  unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it enters as soon as the mind  is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of these things, reject  negative thoughts and transmute them into good and positive ones. Good  thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in positive ways.  Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental planes, the  realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically, make an effort not to think about your  suffering! When you are in pain, do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I  do feel bad!’, because you then attract the negative powers that are  everywhere and therefore also around you, and they increase the feeling  of pain. There is much truth in a Christian Science practice that says  that good thoughts are of God. Whenever they are spoken the Christ light  wraps itself around that person. Wise do this and through it reap  wonderful blessings, not only for themselves but also for those around  them.

‘The teachings of the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white  healing magic * will never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is  now and forever will continue to be, while any kind of world exists  somewhere.’ We shall never tire of telling you that the secret of this  power is within the reach of every human being and can only be accessed  through self-mastery and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have  gained complete control over their thinking processes. Achieving the  control of our mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it  is well known that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently  takes souls until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical  bodies behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of  their surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking  has to be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is  built. Every human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white  magic with the help of right thinking. The development of what is known  in your world as psychic gifts * is only a first stage of the opening  of the spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of  time will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In  due course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all  of you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this  the vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will  change. They are already in the process of becoming finer and more  etherealised and each one of you can contribute to this by working for  the benefit of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly education, human beings  experience life as if they were spending it in a small prison. The  building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the course of many  lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one. This part of  human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials of earthly  life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be no time  left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of their  true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human spirits  and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their predestined  pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It can be sparked  by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for example when  loved ones return to our world. 

‘Now the time has come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where  has my loved one gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s  going to happen to me?’ * This spiritual awakening is frequently  accompanied by feelings of a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied  by anything earthly life has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers  of overweight people and those with eating and drinking problems * in  general are evidence of the pressure for the awakening of the whole  human race that is constantly rising. But help is always at hand and  sufficient opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up  from its deep sleep in materialism. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air sign and each lifetime spent in  one of them served the development of the human intellectual abilities.  The deeper all of together are moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more  noticeable becomes the great outpouring of Aquarian energies from the  mental planes of the highest levels into humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness, which for quite some time has been taking  place. To enable ever more of you to reach out for the Angelic hosts,  the Universal power of thought thus stimulates humankind’s higher mind.  Drawing closer to your world makes it easier for them to pour their rays  of wisdom and truth into all hearts and souls. And when you look around  you, you can observe this revival and prompting of people’s spiritual  faculties. Materialism will not hold sway much longer in your world and  this can already be seen in the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid  isolation and that with or without anyone’s will, their thinking  constantly affects the lives of all others, in your world and ours. To  enable them to receive and transmit the light of the living God within,  they keep the power station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into  the frequencies of the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner  level of life there is no separation between anything and that they will  always retain their individuality, wise ones look at themselves and  everybody as mere drops in the great ocean of life where everything  moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent  Universal siblinghood. This is one of the greatest secrets of the white  magic. The Angels gave your world the simplest and yet most profound  teaching about it through the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another.  Love the Lord thy God with all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy  neighbour as thyself.’’

And finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011  under the heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as  you they are called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual  or occult truth is all very well. But until you have built into your  soul body the light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it  have found a deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve  life as you would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but  knowing and grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner  self is another one entirely. 

‘The result of this kind of understanding is spontaneous good thinking  and acting that gives forth the light of God’s love. This is the power  that can raise the vibrations of every atom of your own being, of those  around you and your whole world. The mental body is the higher vehicle  through which the Christ spirit, the living God within, operates. This  part of your being is capable of creating a world so far removed from  Mother Earth’s present state that she will no longer be of the same  substance. The development of this part of your being depends on the  habitual thought patterns of each individual. But as more and more of  you strive to develop the right ones and through this become a Christed  one in their own right, you will be doing your share of assisting the  spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a purely spiritual being, the same  as you will by then be.’

 * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’
•    ‘Psychic Gifts’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Nine

The Power Of Love And Thought
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that  life ends at the death of the physical body, but this is simply not true  because the essence of every human being is spirit and soul. Like God,  this part is eternal and immortal, and because God is spirit, its true  home are the spirit realms where there is no death and all life  constantly moves forwards and upwards on a never ending evolutionary  spiral. Whenever a loved goes from you, they are joining us in our  world. They are by no means dead and in truth they never left you  because they merely moved into another dimension where all life is one  and there is no separation between anything, and where no-one ever  leaves anybody. On that level your loved ones will always be with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is their spirit and soul,  and they are said to belong to God. That is correct, but it’s by no  means all there is to it. Because everything is of God and brought into  being by the Highest forces of life, the servers of God and the  executors of His/Her great plan of life *, every aspect of your being,  including your physical body, belongs to God. Wise ones are aware of  this and treat their body as the temple of the living God within. They  would not dream of desecrating it with anything, especially not with  evil and destructive thoughts. 

‘God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, without exception totally and  unconditionally loves each and every human being, just as much as  everything else in the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and  is constantly maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of  our all-loving, all-giving and all-forgiving Creator. Love and thought  are the two most powerful forces that exist anywhere. Just imagine the  effectiveness and power that is created when these two come together and  express themselves as kind and loving thoughts you are sending to  anyone. This is also how in quiet reflections and meditations your loved  ones can be contacted at any time. And that’s the best way of finding  out for yourself that they really are alive and well in our world, and  that nothing can destroy a bond of love that has been created between  two people, as well as people and animals.

‘Wise ones know that love and thought are the two most powerful forces  in the whole of Creation. Whilst thinking about the troublemakers of  their world, in particular those who are involved in planning and  carrying out terrorist activities, in one of their quiet moments the  thought flashes through their minds: ‘There has to be something I can do  to help these poor souls with the awakening of their higher nature. But  what? If I allow myself to think I hate them and what they are doing,  all I can hope to achieve is adding to the darkness that presently fills  their being and surrounds them.’

‘These wise ones know that evil and darkness cannot be overcome by evil *  and that negative thoughts anyone sends into your world attracts others  with the same vibrations. They absorb each other like sponges and it  does not take long until the negativity returns to each of its senders  in the form of ever greater darkness that disturbs any emanations of  light that might be there. The only right way of assisting any kind of  troublemaker is with thoughts of forgiveness and kindness that are born  from your heart’s love and understanding for the difficulties of  humankind’s earthly lessons. Whenever such thoughts are sent into your  world, they too attract ever more of with the same vibration on their  travels through the ethers.

‘Wise know this and think: ‘As I have no idea of how to go about this  enterprise, I’ll ask my inner guidance, who knows what I am doing and  thinking at all times.’ Focussing their attention on the world of the  troublemakers, they pray to their Highest Self: ‘May your will be my  will and your words be mine, so that everything unfolds in keeping with  your will and wishes. If it’s all right to do this, may the Angels of  healing and peace hold my hand and the right words come to me  intuitively.’

‘After having waited a moment until they sense the Highest Self’s  response, wise ones enter into an imaginary dialogue that begins  something like this: ‘You are my younger sibling and I am calling to  help you become aware that there is a part of you that is all good. At  the moment it’s still slumbering, but I would like to help it wake up.  For you the time has come to understand that earthly life is ruled by  Universal laws and although at present you think you can do as you like,  this simply is not true. You and I, the same as everybody else, is  responsible for each one of their thoughts, words and actions. . .’ Be  creative and continue with whatever occurs to you intuitively. If it  feels right, that’s what it is.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Ten

You Are Your Own Creators
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ  Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old  block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of  you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As  co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create  something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out  of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being  aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of  their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators  of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune  into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their  attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their  tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a  thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be  absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s  and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eleven
*_
_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris  October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire of drawing your attention to  the fact that thought is the most powerful creative force of all life  and of humankind’s urgent need for learning to control its thinking.  This is because each one of you possesses the same creative principle  that is in God. This knowledge lays the instrument for creating the  right kind of vibrations and for controlling the cells and atoms of  their physical body in everybody’s own hands.

‘All who are  presently taking part in the school of earthly life have been granted  the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to use this  power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every human soul  rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy, happy and  healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which everybody  gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of humankind  and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of spirit and  light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to  become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start creating  these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus your  thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do  nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you  refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your  consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not  only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show  your trust in God’s great plan of life * by reminding yourself  frequently that you and your world are resting safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying  the constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life.

 ‘Never  allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to feelings of  being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts are free to  go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed of light,  wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the farthest and  remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you think about a  place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are used in the  right way, they have the power to release not only yourself but the  whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs, superstitions  and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence.

‘Most  important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or dwell  on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much good  can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be, you  are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the darkness  of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do all you  can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate love,  compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God  has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation *, as well as  for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world. As  soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their  spiritual bank account are presently offered to all who are presently  taking part in earthly life. That’s why you are likely to encounter many  hurdles that get in the way of your progress. No matter how hard and  difficult a task at first may appear to be, remind yourself that hand in  hand with God and the Angels crooked corners can be made straight and  all conditions and outstanding issues, your own and those of your world,  can be resolved and healed. Then forge ahead and never give up hope  that eventually every one of your Karmic debts is going to be paid and  you will be free to move on to serving God in a different function  somewhere on the higher levels of life.

‘Keep on keeping on with  faith and trust in your heart that all will be well in the end for the  whole of your race and its world, as well as you. And that is sure to  happen in the not too distant future. You are never alone, we are doing  all we can to support each one of you to fulfil the special task for  which you were created *. Everything you truly need will always be  coming your way, without you having to ask for it, because we know what  it is better than you do at times. Please affirm:

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it.
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and
Run my life for me.
​‘We,  your friends and helpers in the world of light, your true home, will  never leave you stranded anywhere. The door to our realm is always open  to those whose loving thoughts are seeking contact with us. A warm and  loving welcome awaits them. Our task is to help as many people as  possible in your world to become aware of the power of their thoughts  and the urgent need for learning to control them. This cannot be done  without your assistance. We need you as much as you need us, so please  support us by sharing your knowledge with those around you. Do this by  whatever means is available to you, especially the Internet *, one of  the most precious gifts the Aquarian Age has bestowed upon you. If you  use it for the highest good and greatest joy of all humankind, you  cannot go wrong. We are with you, all the way. God bless each and every  one of you.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Internet Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place 
In our world for quite some time.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of making our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful place
Where all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
And the connections it makes possible in seconds
For meeting and getting to know
Like-minded people throughout our whole planet.
Not only they but everyone is our sibling 
In the family of humankind.
We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help all of us to become aware of our true nature,
So that we may tune into Your wisdom and truth 
Until our whole world, including the Internet,
Is filled with Your light and Mother Earth 
Turns into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use 
All your gifts wisely and especially 
The Internet. Help us to treat it with respect 
And use it for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument that brings 
Ever more understanding into our world.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, 
The One who brings all things into being
And who has created and constantly re-creates
Us and this splendid world for all to enjoy. 

Guide and protect us and 
Help us to make our contribution towards
Our own salvation and redemption,
Of each other, our world and 
Everything that shares is with us.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Blessing And Healing Power Of The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_​During the Christmas period the healing  magic of the Christ Star, the Sun beyond and behind the Sun in the sky  above us, flows with particular strength into us and everything else  that exists in our world. Each one of the miniature stars on our  Christmas trees is a symbol of this light, which unfailingly returns to  those in the Northern and Southern hemispheres of our globe every year  at the time of their respective winter solstices. The Sun in the sky  above us is one of Christ Star’s many manifestations, through which its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing in everything they  touch. The same is true around the time of the Christ Moon, which this  year took place on the 9th June. 

The small stars on our Christmas trees represent the power, wisdom and  love of this Star, whose spark has always dwelt in the heart of all  human beings and is now in the process of waking up in ever more of  them. To help this general awakening along, let’s send the Christ Star’s  light from our own hearts and picture in our minds a huge six-pointed  Star of light. Look into its centre and affirm:

Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am sending the light of the  Christ Star to the victims of all natural and human-made disasters,  especially terrorism and war. May this light shine radiate its blessing  and healing power throughout our world and bring healing to everyone  affected.

I send the light of the Star for the healing of our planet to Mother  Earth and her animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms, every one of the  creatures within them. 

May the light of the Star shine to heal our world and all others.

I send the light of the Christ Star to all who weep and mourn for loved  ones, especially during the Christmas and New Year period. 

I send the light of the Christ Star to all who are suffering in mind and  body, spirit and soul. May the love and wisdom of the Christ Star’s  Light shine into the hearts and souls of each one of them, so that  through a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of their  earthly existence peace and healing can come to them.

Now think of anyone you personally know who is in need of help and lift them into the radiance of the Christ Star.

May the radiance of the Christ Star absorb the darkness of all false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, fears and anxieties of our world  into itself and transmute them into blessing, healing and harmonising  energies for all life. And may the true spirit of Christmas come alive  in every human heart and soul, so that peace and healing can come to us  and our world at last. In the name of love we ask these things. Amen

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Disasters’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are  becoming aware that there is only one God. *

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human   beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly   highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the  three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that  prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what  and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying  is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of  God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking  part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself  but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your  loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to   awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all   humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.   Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At   the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May   these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy   loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy   will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of   Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the   White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just   completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and   contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it   is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to   see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you   will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual   gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through  the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the  sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your  soul  can see the Angelic hosts *, you are dwelling in the abode of  Christ,  your true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of   evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have   their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and   end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and   then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach   beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Importance Of  Humour
*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of  teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from various  sources. ‘The Spontaneous Joy Of The Spirit’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept  2011: ‘If you do not wish to chain yourselves to the heaviness of the  Earth atmosphere, do not be too serious and solemn in all your  encounters. At times be very still and quiet, but not without having the  joy of the spirit singing within you and the laughter of the spirit on  your face. We, your spirit guides in the world of light, have a good  sense of humour and nothing gives us greater pleasure than hearing and  seeing the joy of your spirit bubbling up in you. We encourage  happiness, zest for life and a sense that whatever is happening in your  world is right because it fulfils a wise higher purpose.’

‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Make an effort to cultivate a  sense of humour to enable you to treat as amusing that which otherwise  would irritate and annoy in your human siblings. Be understanding, feel  with them and do not allow their foibles and shortcomings to fill your  mind with darkness. Instead, cast the warming beam of humour onto these  things and turn them into light.’

‘Sayings of the Gentle Brother – Simplicity’: ‘Do not forget that we,  your guides from the world of spirit, are with you always. We look upon  all happenings on the Earth plane with great love and many times with  humour. Oh yes, we have a great sense of humour. It is of the kindly  type and we hope that with the passing of time yours will become ever  more like ours. In all situations you will find it a great help if you  can keep your heart smiling and your eyes twinkling.’ 

‘The Quiet Mind – Just Laugh!’: ‘If everything goes wrong, just laugh!  Let your laughter have its fling and let go of things. Keep your vision  on God and know that in the end everything is sure to come right. And  that is the truth.’ 

‘The Source of all our Strength – Enjoy Fun’: ‘Life is not meant to be  solemn, but filled with joy and laughter. Think of life as being eternal  and that you, a tiny spark of that Divine, are learning to walk a path  that leads you to conscious reunion with your Heavenly true parents. The  ultimate goal of your existence is this union with Divine love and  peace, joy and – yes – fun.’ 

White Eagle ‘On Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘May we all cultivate a  sense of humour, to enable us to see as amusing those things in  humankind that would otherwise irritate and annoy us. Be understanding  and feel with your siblings when something about them irritates and  annoys you. Turn their darkness into light by casting the warming beam  of humour into whatever it may be. Never forget that in humour, the same  as in all things, it is necessary to be wise, so let yours only ever be  of the kind variety.’

The White Eagle calendar June 2017: ‘We like to see you happy and  joyous, loving the light and warmth of the Sun, the beautiful colours  around you and all other blessings that are constantly coming your way,  for this is why the Great Father/Mother of all life created them. That’s  why we encourage you to spend what remains of your earthly days with  laughter and kindness in your hearts towards all lifeforms that share  your world with you. Look for the humorous side of the difficulties that  exist in your world and you will often find that they disappear quite  magically.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Be-Attitudes Of The Aquarian Age
*_






Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves,
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared much unnecessary suffering.

Blessed are those who can go to bed and fall asleep
Without needing excuses for their behaviour,
For they are truly wise.

Blessed are those who know when to shut up and listen,
For they are learning many new things.

Blessed are those who do not take themselves too seriously,
For they are appreciated by those around them.

Blessed are those who are sensitive to the feelings of others
And do not think of themselves as indispensable,
For they are the bringers of healing and peace.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And large things peacefully and in their stride,
For they shall go far in life.

Blessed are those who greet you with a smile
And have no time to frown,
For the eternal Sun lights their pathway through life.

Blessed are those who keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For the light of the One light shines through them
Into everything they come into contact with.

And most blessed of all are those who are aware of
The living God in themselves as well as in
Everyone and everything that comes their way,
For their inner receiver/transmitter station is constantly
Tuned into the eternal light of the Holy Trinity,
The will and power of the Great Father
And the wisdom and love of the Great Mother
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Message Of The Birds*_






​Birds are the representatives of the Air  element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring  us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed  fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings  of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and  gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is  therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into  the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be  received there, for thoughts are living things. 

In the right hands, i.e. God’s, thoughts can and do create and destroy  whole worlds and everything within them. As godlike creatures and young  Gods in the making we too shall be capable of this, in the fullness of  time. Meanwhile, we have been placed on the Earth so that we may learn  how to master and take good care of our thought processes. It is up to  each one of us individually to ensure that nothing harmful and unwanted  for ourselves as well as our world is created by our thinking patterns.

As animal totems birds can assist us with acquiring higher knowledge.  Air being the most ethereal of elements, the creatures inhabiting it are  sent to help us find a new understanding of the hidden aspects of life  that would otherwise remain invisible and hidden from our view. Closest  to the Heavens, birds are our best allies when it comes to transmitting  our hopes and aspirations to the Angels on the highest levels of  existence. Birds represent physical and mental strength and sovereignty.  Very important traits, particularly during times of transition in our  lives and when it is necessary to get used to new surroundings. 

I do not believe that any bird possesses some kind of power of its own.  But all of them act as messengers from the world of light. Naturally,  this does not mean anything to people who are as yet unaware of the  existence of other dimensions of life, where wise ones are busy helping  and guiding those on the Earth plane. For those who have woken up to the  presence of such levels of life, whenever birds catch their special  attention, they know that the creatures are sent to encourage and  strengthen us. They appear to boost our confidence and remind us that  the highest powers are forever with us and watching over us, guiding and  protecting every moment of our lives. Birds are good omens and their  appearance is always some kind of a positive signal from the Highest. It  is for us to decipher what it may mean.

On the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life – one of whose symbols is a white eagle –, and hand in hand  with the Angels it is our task, as aspiring healers and lightworkers, to  lift our whole world high above the astral plane into the temple of  healing in the heartmind of God, so that all its life and lifeforms may  be cleansed and purified, blessed and healed.

Recommended Viewing – best on full screen:
•    ‘Wings To Paradise’ 1 
•    ‘Wings To Paradise’ 2 


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’


From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lark*__*’s Message

*_




​It seems that the symbolism of the lark  has been popular in literature, song and mythology as well as in some of  the religions of our world for a very long time. All species of larks  occur in the old world and also in northern and eastern Australia, but  the only true North American one is the horned lark. It carries this  name because of the black stripes underneath its eyes. The meadowlark  also inhabits North America, although it is more closely related to the  starling, it is nonetheless regarded as a lark. The habitats of these  birds vary widely and many species seems to prefer dry regions. 

The cheerful little creature, singing its heart out whilst ascending  into the sky, sometimes stands for daybreak, like in Chaucer’s ‘The  Knight’s Tale’: ‘The bisy larke, messager of day.’ And Shakespeare’s  Sonnet 29: ‘The lark at break of day arising, from sullen Earth, sings  hymns at Heaven’s gate.’ Watching the lark’s typical behaviour, it is  not surprising that the bird has often been associated with lovers and  the observance of love, and also with church services. Sometimes  daybreak took on a religious colouring, for example in Blake’s visions  of the Daughters of Albion, into a ‘spiritual daybreak’. On other  occasions it appeared as a symbol of humankind’s passage from Earth to  Heaven and from Heaven to Earth. For some of the Renaissance painters,  for instance Domenico Ghirlandaio, the lark symbolised Christ.

Larks are known for their melodious song. They only sing during their  upwards flight, unlike most other birds who only sing when perched. This  way of singing reminds us to look for cheerfulness and joy in our  earthly existence. Larks are also very good at mimicking other birds’  songs. Maybe this is why larks have represented messengers in mythology  and the older religions of our world. In Lakota/Dakota myth, larks were  the messengers of the God Itokaga or Okaga. This God represented the  south wind. South is the direction of the Sun, the bringer of light and  warmth that gives and supports all life on the Earth and the meadowlark  is associated with all these things. It is also believed to act as a  woman’s medicine that brings the gifts of beauty, fidelity, happy  marriage and fertility. Encountering a meadowlark is believed to be a  bringer of abundance and a rich harvest, and is therefore good news.

All birds are messengers from the world of spirit. The bird’s behaviour  is one of the ways the wisdom of the Great Mother tries to tell us  something about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. To  me, the lark represents the human spirit that like a stone drops from  the Heavens, the higher levels of life, and form there descends into  Earth life. Just before crashing into it and being killed by it, this  bird shows us how the spirit is capable of catching itself. Becoming  aware of its true nature again, it realises that human beings too can  grow wings of a very special kind and sing. And so, with a song of  praise the spirit ascends to the higher and highest levels of life.  Jubilantly it rises towards Heaven to be reunited with God and healed.  Lifetime after lifetime we descend to Earth life and at the end of each  one of this sojourns we go home and ascend into the world of spirit. 

When the lark enters our field of vision, the way it is doing here, it  has a special message to convey. The creature asks us to refuse to be  dragged down and crashed by earthly concerns. It invites us to recognise  them for what they truly are, namely studies that will only continue  until every one of their different subjects has been sufficiently  absorbed and understood by us. The lark then brings us a reminder to  unfold our wings to lift ourselves above Earth life and perceive a  greater view of the whole of life, so that with a song of gratitude and  thanksgiving in our hearts lift not only our own spirit and soul, but  those of our whole world, into the heartmind of God, the Heavens. 

Some larks have a crescent shape across their breasts, which is thought  of as signifying the lunar qualities of the bird. Astrologically, the  Moon is linked with the concept of the small earthly self and its  personality and the lark can be an indication of the inward journey that  is necessary for the discovery of the hidden self, whose symbol is the  Moon, with its light and dark invisible face. This goes hand in hand  with the lark’s ability and our own for singing. As this activity can be  a reflection of our deep inner self, some people believe it should only  be done in private. For the exploration of this part of our nature the  lark encourages us to practise letting the song of our heart and soul  rise into the heights. 

So, let’s have a go at this and through it tune our hearts and our  innermost transmitter/receiver station into the frequency of the Angels,  who are in charge of us. It has always been their task to bring the  Great Mother’s wisdom and truth to us and our world. The Angels know the  plan of life and us intimately. They are the ones who decide how much  of the Divine wisdom and truth should be revealed at any given time. 

They also have the power of granting us the gift of understanding,  inspiring us and showing us how we can do our share of making our world a  more peaceful and enjoyable one for all its lifeforms. Every small  effort one of us makes to rise above the desires of their lower earthly  nature is an invitation to the Angels to fill our hearts and souls, and  every other cell and atom of our whole being with the love and wisdom of  the Great White Spirit, of whom they are as much a part as we are.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Lark Ascending’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Take These Broken Wings
*
​ 





​ Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of every human soul
And the soul of our whole world.
Lift us on the mighty wings of Your sacred 
Wisdom and Truth, which now flows directly
From Your loving heart into the hearts and souls
Of those who are ready to receive it,
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Can act as Your channels for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Amen​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Learning To Fly’
​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle on Saturn And Patience
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides on patience: ‘Saturn is the planetary ruler of Capricorn*  and the tenth house, and also the traditional co-ruler of Aquarius *.  This planet is sometimes presented as old Father Time and when looked at  from the right perspective, time * is one of humankind’s best teachers.  In earthly life it will always be your master and it can be an  unpleasant one. But this only applies for as long as you perceive life  with the limited vision of your small earthly self.

‘The  likelihood is that you are taking part in Saturn’s wisdom at this very  moment. The influence of its energies causes delays and frustrations  that may test you to the utmost, as Saturn is very strict with his  students in the school of earthly life. Under his supervision hurried  lessons, hasty sums and superficial essays are not allowed. Saturn  insists that the right time is given for every lesson. That’s why time  is one of the most irksome forms of discipline that has to be endured  for as long as you dwell on the Earth plane.

‘But on the upside,  the Saturnian energies provide you with the determination to work your  way one small step after another towards a distant goal. They equip you  with the desire to try and try again. Through this your endeavours get  better and more perfect all the time and when they are ready to be  presented and shared with your world, they are likely to be crowned with  success. Saturn’s rewards * can be great, when they come. And they  surely will – for those who patiently plod on. So muster yourself with  patience and remind yourself that you are taking part in one of the most  essential lessons for every soul on their pathway of spiritual  development.

‘That’s how Saturn in the end brings true, i.e.  spiritual wealth to every human soul. Think of this beneficence and  refuse to see anything malefic. Instead remind yourself frequently that  all of you have a great deal to thank Saturn for and that at any given  time. True, the influence of this planet’s energies makes people come  across as somewhat cold and too earth-bound. This serves the wise higher  purpose of holding things up and delaying the actions of those who in  previous lifetimes hot-headedly rushed into things prematurely without  due foresight and caution. This behaviour pattern is typical for the  Fire signs, Aries of the head, Leo of the heart and Sagittarius of the  spirit.

‘People who have been affected by this in one or several  of their past lifetimes, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of  you in our world, choose a pathway in which Saturn is prominent, for  example with the Sun or Moon in conjunction, opposition or square to  Saturn. This forces people to move through life with great caution.  Whenever they are tempted to rush into things, Saturn says: ‘No! You are  here to learn how to proceed slowly and patiently, if need be trying  time and again before you can succeed! If you persevere, you will.’

‘Anyone  who sees this as unpleasant and resents it needs to be reminded that it  is unwise to ignore the lessons of a venerable, gracious and wise  teacher. And as co-ruler of Aquarius the Saturnian energies will be  providing your world and ours the necessary strength and stamina,  determination and perseverance for bringing Mother Earth’s new golden  age into being. Saturn’s main task during your earthly sojourns consists  of teaching the self-mastery that is needed to control the urges and  desires of humankind’s lower animal nature.

‘After the Aquarian  Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, we shall be moving into the Age of  Capricorn, which will last until about 6,300 AD. Capricorn is Saturn’s  own sign where it’s energies are particularly strong and in the right  hands can express themselves in the most positive and constructive ways.  This will be helpful for the unfoldment of the new golden age in all  its splendour. How great Thou art, o Great White Spirit, and now wise!  We thank Thee and bless Thee.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Sun In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’
•    ‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’
•    ‘Saturn’s Coldness’
•    ‘Saturn – Gatekeeper Of The New Age’

From ‘The Astro Files – All About Saturn’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Is Movement And Constant Changes*_

_*




*_​The creative processes are constantly at  work. Life at all times is evolving, moving forwards and upwards in vast  spirals onto ever higher evolutionary levels and we are carried along  with this onto ever more uplifting and beautiful experiences. Nothing in  the whole of Creation ever stands still, not even for the briefest  moment. The Sun in the sky above us reflects this down to us on the  Earth. It too never stops moving in its orbit. The same is true for all  parts of God’s Creation where everything is wheels within wheels, and  cycles within cycles. Everything is movement and all things and  conditions are constantly changing. Astrology reflects this.

Some of the components of the planets of our solar system are sometimes  turning at different speeds. Good examples of this are the Sun and  Jupiter. Not all their latitudes are turning at the same rate – some are  dragged along behind, some may overlap. Our Sun spins round its own  axis and one of its full turns takes about twenty-five to twenty-seven  days, the duration is variable. Our Sun is part of the Milky Way, our  galaxy. This too is moving. We orbit the hub of the Milky Way and one of  its circuits takes about two hundred and twenty million years. Our  solar system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo, at  the breathtaking speed of one million miles per hour! It needs bearing  in mind that all scientific information about space and planetary  matters also are constantly revised and updated, as our scientist gain  more understanding. 

Just imagine! Our galaxy is but one of two hundred thousand million  galaxies. Most of them consist of at least one hundred thousand million  stars or more and our Sun is but one of them. There are we, in a distant  corner of the immensity of the Universe, safe and sound on our small  planet, the beautiful treasure and jewel Earth. Guided and protected by  our Great Father/Mother, their only born Son, the Universal Christ and  the Angels. Cared for and nurtured by Mother Earth and her Angels and  warmed and loved by Father Sun. Mother Earth and Father Sun are physical  and spiritual manifestations of the Great Father/Mother, the Creator,  designer and architect of all life. Standing in front of all that, which  human soul does not want to go down on its knees and exclaim:

O Lord, my God, when I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made,
I see the stars; I hear the mighty thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour, God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art!  How great Thou art!’
​When I see how You hold millions and  millions and millions of worlds safely in Your loving hands, there grows  within me a new perception of how great you really are, so much greater  than anyone of us could ever have dreamed! Realising Your infinite and  unconditional love is for each one of us, no matter how small and  insignificant our present existence may appear to us, our world and all  worlds, my heart flows over and my soul cannot help singing to You, my  Saviour God: ‘How great You are. how wonderful and magnificent!’

_‘I will praise Thee, because of the wonders which Thou hast done. Marvellous are Thy works and that my soul knows right well.’ _Psalm 139:14

White Eagle Calendar September 2012:_  ‘Look always for the spirit behind or within the form. Realise it in the  air you breathe and the water you drink and bathe in. See it in the  sky, in the winds and the air. See it in the fire – see the little fire  spirits. Sense it in the beauty of the plants, flowers and fruits. This  creates harmony in yourselves and beauty in your lives, for you will  have realms revealed to you that you did not know or dream of before.’
_
Incidentally, the fact that our solar  system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo seems to me  of particular interest for our world and the healing work we are all  involved in. At the beginning of the Age of Aquarius and  bearing in  mind that Virgo is the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac, our  whole world is currently taking part in a learning and healing  experience of truly Cosmic proportions. All the help in the Universe is  waiting to be called upon by us for each doing their own share of  bringing our new and peaceful world into being.  God and the Angels will  safely guide and protect us and our world through any inner and outer  cleansing and healing process that may be required. Praise and thanks be  to them that the time for this has come, at long last. And as ever,  astrology provides us with an instrument for a better understanding of  what is happening to us and our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Building The New Jerusalem’
•    ‘Do Astrology And Numerology Have Any Power Of Their Own?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Beautiful World’

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Sound Of God

*_






Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
You are in me and I am in You, we are one. 
There never has been any separation between us.
The idea of separateness was created by a false belief
That You are a force or being somewhere ‘out there’,
When in truth everything in the whole of Creation is 
A manifestation of You and Your infinite power, 
Wisdom and love. 

I hear and see You, 
I smell and taste You in everything that is. 
Your voice speaks to me
When the wind whispers in the trees 
And I listen to the sound of falling of rain,
The song of birds and the raucous calling of seagulls.
I hear your voice calling in the foghorn in the bay, 
The crashing of ocean waves hitting the shore
And the surf’s roaring,
But also in the rumble of distant traffic.
They are part of the great symphony of life 
You are tirelessly re-composing for us and our world.

In the wailing cry of each newborn child
I hear Your cry of joy for all human souls
Who have been released from their unconscious existence 
In the womb of time into Earth life,
Where for a time they will no longer be aware 
Of their true nature and origin.
Each newly born you grant the gift of another lifetime,
So it can move that bit closer 
To the radiance of Your consciousness
That eventually brings a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of our existence
To each one of us. 

In the last sighs of my companions,
Who are released from earthly life,
I listen to the joy of their returning to their true home
And the awareness of their Divinity and eternal reality.
At the same time I hear Your relief about another of us,
Who has fulfilled the purpose of their present lifetime and who, 
Hand in hand with the Angel of Death
Safely walks into the world of spirit and light,
Its true home.

I hear You in the voices of my brothers and sisters,
In their talking, laughing and singing,
As much as in their sobbing and weeping.
I listen to You in the murmurings of 
My own small still voice of conscience,
Who dwells in my heart and speaks to me 
Your words of wisdom, truth and love,
And who, whenever I feel frightened, lost and lonely, 
Reassures me and tells me what to do.

I hear Your voice 
In the barking of dogs and mewing of cats,
The blow of  a workman’s hammer,
And the whining of aircraft engines in the sky above me.
In them I recognise You looking with pride onto us,
Your beloved children of the Earth, 
How we, with the help of Your ideas
Are creating the technological wonders of our world.
Thanks and praise be to You
For the assistance You are constantly giving us,
To slowly but surely make our world 
Into a more beautiful and peaceful place.

Teach us how to use the gifts and talents 
You are so generously bestowing upon us,
Unselfishly and only for the highest good 
And the greatest joy of all life that shares
Mother Earth, the precious jewel, with us.
May Your Divine wisdom and truth
Help us to overcome the destructive urges of 
Humankind’s lower nature and shed our fears,
So that ever more of us rest securely
In the knowledge that the reigns for us and our world 
Have always rested safely in Your loving hands
And will forever continue to do so.

Amen

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Covenant With Humankind
*_

_*




*_​Esoterically, ignorance stands for  darkness and light for the expansion of God’s consciousness and our own  through spiritual wisdom and knowledge. The Bible tells us in Genesis  9:13: ‘I set My bow in the clouds and it shall be for a sign of a  covenant between Me and the Earth.’ To me, this is a reassurance that  whenever the going gets rough, rainbows of light will in the end be  reaching down from the Heavens, a metaphor for the highest levels of  life, onto the Earth plane in the form of the new wisdom and  understanding that has been found by humankind through these  experiences. The Genesis quote is God’s signal that the wisdom and love  of the Great Mother has never left any of us and that the Sun will  surely break through the clouds again, each time some rain has to fall  onto Earth’s inhabitants.

A rainbow is always a special blessing for us and everything that shares  our world with us. It appears when the light of the Sun reflects itself  in the moisture left behind in the air after a downpour and this light  and its warmth once more reappears. The same principle applies  spiritually to the Sun beyond or behind the Sun, the Great or Christ  Light. And every rainbow contains all the healing rays of the Sun with  each colour representing a different ray that is capable of healing one  of the many ills of our world. In due course all of us will be ready to  learn how to tap into these rays. 

Let us return to the state of paradise for another moment. As discussed  in the previous chapter, the word describes the state of consciousness  we once left behind in order to become mortals. We descended from Heaven  – a metaphor for the highest levels of life – into matter and an  earthly existence, so that together with our planet we could evolve some  more. To make this possible, it was essential that for some time we had  to die to the knowledge of our true nature and of our oneness with each  other and the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. God being  infinitely merciful and wise, this awareness was never wiped from our  consciousness altogether, but always remained part of us. 

However, as in the course of many lifetimes we gathered ever more  experiences, this memory sank into the deepest and most ancient recesses  of our subconscious. That’s where it has remained and as layer upon  layer of the soul memories of every passing lifetimes piles upon our  most ancient recollection, it becomes  increasingly difficult to access.  Yet, it has always stayed alive. This is how, from the very core of our  being, the soul incessantly tries to point its earthly self in the  direction of our true home. When the right moment for doing so has come,  it is the soul’s longing and yearning that in the end reunites us with  our Source. 

Divine Wisdom has always taken great care that nothing and no-one would  ever be able to destroy or take the memory of our true home and origin  from us. Everybody’s birthright and God’s covenant with humankind is to  be drawn back, consciously reunited and one again with all life, to be  whole and holy, healed in mind, body, spirit and soul. Finding true  happiness and fulfilment will be everybody’s reward and compensation for  the willingness to leave the state of paradise and taking upon  ourselves the suffering caused by our earthly self’s belief that we are  separate from the source of our being, God.

I would go as far as saying that in that state of our existence and in  the youthful enthusiasm and innocence as young spirits, we not only  agreed with this, we even wanted it. We did so, because we understood  that through fully partaking in Earth life alone we would ever be able  to recognise ourselves and each other as individual spirits. From where I  stand now, it is not difficult to see the necessity for the statement  that those who eat from the tree of knowledge have to die. It was done  because at the time of its appearance that was all our race could grasp  and digest of the underlying esoteric truth of God’s wisdom.

Thanks be to the Universal Forces that ever more of us by now are ready  to understand why the Bible had to speak to us and our world through  myths and legends that abound with symbolisms and allegories. In truth,  the snake in the Creation story stands for the wisdom aspect of the  feminine aspect of the Divine, the Goddess with its powers of  transformation and healing. From our present evolutionary level it can  easily be recognised that in truth the serpent was by no means evil but  wise and spoke the truth. Yet, at the time the Creation story first  appeared in our world none of us could possibly have grasped the higher  esoteric meaning of this tale. As we mature into spiritual adulthood, we  once more become aware of the fact that the human spirit and soul are  immortal and eternal, and because of this cannot die. This brings us the  realisation that nothing but the outer shell of our physical bodies is  returned to Mother Earth at the end of each lifetime, while the essence  of our being moves on into the world of light, it’s true home.

Humankind once agreed to descend into matter to help expand God’s wisdom  and knowledge of Itself, each through gathering their own real life  experiences and learning from them. Having done so sufficiently, our  next lesson is learning to live harmoniously and consciously in  accordance with God’s cosmic laws. Knowing that all life abides by them,  why shouldn’t we? When looked at in the right way, namely from the  evolutionary angle, partaking in the tree of knowledge’s fruit could  never have been as sin; it was very necessary and desirable. 

Adam and Eve’s wish to eat the fruits is a symbolism for humankind’s  craving for life and evolution, for growing through learning about life  on all its levels, including physicality. This hunger will always be  with us, wherever we may find ourselves, even when we have moved way  beyond this world and onto the highest levels of consciousness, as every  soul does in the end. Everybody’s own consciousness and that of our  world can only continue to expand through the constant gathering of  knowledge about ourselves, our world and life, which is the reason why  we are here.

The most fundamental purpose of every human being’s earthly sojourns is  that with the passing of time we should evolve into a seeker of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth. It’s a great relief when one finds out that we  shall need but one guru in this quest and that is our intuition, the  living God within. Everybody has this inner teacher and guide, who is  the only one in the whole of Creation who is entirely reliable and  trustworthy. From long before human life on the Earth plane began, it  has been part of us and with us, trying to guide us and keep us away  from harm from the innermost part of our own being. If that isn’t proof  enough that none of us ever left the paradise of being one with God and  that, on the inner planes of our being, the connection with God has  always remained intact, then please tell me what is.

Looking back on my life, it is easy to see how the Divine wisdom within  has constantly been helping me. Regardless of the fact that for a very  long time I had no idea of the source of all the helpful ideas that came  to me whenever I needed them, my inner guru was always there for me, as  it is for everybody. It never let me down and I could and did rely on  it, even and maybe especially in my working life it clearly enjoyed  supporting me and helping me to find solutions for any kind of problem,  and I am glad to say it is still doing this. For example, when there was  a lost file that no-one could find or something on my computer was  puzzling me. This still happens from time to time. Having walked away  from the scene, after a while out of the blue the thought comes: ‘Why  don’t I try so and so?’ Lo and behold, it works almost every time and  the solutions quite magically appear. 

Aware that they are coming from my inner wisdom who shows me the way in  all things, I do not forget to say: ‘Thank you! Is it any wonder I love  you. Who wouldn’t? To know you is to love you.’ And other times, when I  need yet another answer for a tricky situation, not without first trying  to solve it on my own, I plead: ‘Please, help me!’ The response may  take a while, but it always comes and each time it does, I am deeply  grateful.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Covenant For All Life – The Law Of Cause And Effect’
•    ‘My Justice Is Perfect’


From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Enlightenment
*_
_*




*_
​There is much talk about enlightenment.  But what does it mean? Spiritually, ignorance is darkness and knowledge  is light. Each time we learn something we did not know before, a ray of  light enters the darkness of our ignorance and disperses another bit of  it. This applies in particular to spiritual knowledge and what we are  finding does not have to be something as profound and far reaching as  when the knowledge of the Law of Karma first reached our world. God and  Angels bestowed this gift upon our world through the legend of the Lord  Buddha. Truly enlightened beings are all those who not only are aware of  God’s true nature and their own, but who are acting upon their  knowledge in every one of their daily encounters. This reveals that  their relationship with our Creator * is in the process of healing. 

As mentioned earlier, we are all in this life to evolve into seekers of  wisdom and truth. Yet, the truth has as many facets as there are souls  in the whole of Creation and that on many different levels. Each one of  us can only see and understand things from their own perspective and  perception of life, which was formed by everyone’s own evolutionary  pathway that has been covered thus far. Our approach to life is also  coloured by the Sun sign we were born into this time round. Cancerians  work their way through life with the help of their feelings, unlike the  Air signs who do it by thinking. The keyword for each of the four  elements is a different one. Water says: ‘I feel’. Earth: ‘I serve’.  Fire: ‘I create’ and Air: ‘I think’. 

Those are the reasons why every human being’s truth varies slightly from  all others and there is every likelihood that yours is quite unlike  mine. I would like to illustrate this with one of the finest examples of  this and that is the life of the French philosopher René Descartes,  born 31 March 1596. His quote: ‘Cogito, ergo sum,’ ‘I think, therefore I  am,’ to me sounds typical of someone in whose birthchart the Air signs  are strongly represented, in spite of the fact that Descartes during  that particular lifetime was a Sun Aries. With a stellium of six planets  in this sign, it is not surprising that he was a pioneer and forward  thinking man. 

Descartes’ time of birth is unknown, so there is no way of telling where  his Ascendant was. Never mind, his date of birth numerologically  reveals a great deal about the man, his approach to life and his  predestined pathway through it. The first vital clue is that he was born  on the 31st March. That is always an indication that someone is  strongly under the influence of Aquarius, an Air sign, and its ruler  Uranus, i.e. 3 Jupiter + 1 the Sun = 4 Uranus. This also applies to  those born on the 31st day of any month.

Let’s see what happens when one adds up the numbers of his date of  birth: 3+1+3+1+5+9+6 = 28, which consists of 2 = the Moon and Cancer and  8 = Saturn and Capricorn. 2+8 = 1, the Sun and Leo, and that shows us  his destiny number. As you can see, the components of the total are as  important as the resulting sum itself. Small wonder that Descartes  developed into a forward looking thinker and philosopher, a leader of  people with a big ego as well as a teacher with a strong desire to let  his light shine and who had much to say and give to us and our world!

‘That’s all very well,’ I hear you say, ‘but what about telling a truth  from a lie or a fake?’ I believe that the only way we earthlings can do  this reliably is through paying attention to our inner guidance, the  living God within, and that this is the true meaning of the Old  Testament’s Proverbs 3:5-6: ‘Trust in the Lord with all your heart and  rely not on your own wisdom. In all your ways acknowledge Him and He  shall direct your paths.’ 

May the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word with a  teaching that reached me as a Monday Thought from the White Eagle Lodge  29.05.2017. The following is its essence: ‘God is love and your heart  contains a spark of it that dwells in the centre of your heart. The more  you practise loving in every daily encounter, the more the quality of  your soul consciousness improves. The main purpose of your earthly  existence is that you would become aware of your Divine nature and learn  how to love God’s way. This means not only loving other human beings,  but your whole world in the beauty and wonder that is contained in  everything, even the weather * – independent of what it may bring.  Imagine that every drop of rain is a cleansing and benediction for  Mother Earth and all her children, then that’s what happens. Everything  is blessed and that includes you. 

‘You will find that knowing that all events ultimately serve a wise  higher purpose makes it easier to show kindness and understanding for  everything and everybody, loving them and forgetting about hating  altogether. Just think, each time you say: ‘I love’ beneficially  influences your whole being, your glands and bloodstream, but most of  all it raises your soul consciousness. Take it from us, that is the  truth!’ 

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘The Power Of God’
•   ‘Positive Thinking’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Jesus – A Thoughtform*_

_*





*_​Under the guidance and protection of the Angelic hierarchy and countless numbers of spirit friends and helpers we and our world have always been subject to the curriculum of the earthly school of life. During everyone’s deepest and darkest hours these friends have never left us and this will continue forever. Skilfully they know how to steer each one of us round the cliffs and through the unfathomable depths of the great ocean of life, of which the sea of human consciousness and the world of our feelings are integral parts.

It has always been part of God’s great plan that, as soon as our world was ready for a major developmental move forward with its spiritual development, the Angels would create a new religion to gradually overtake and replace the existing one(s). Every human soul’s final goal in earthly life, independent of their present position on the evolutionary spiral of life, is to evolve into an enlightened being. This means being aware of God’s true nature and our own; understanding the higher purpose of our existence as sparks of the Divine and young God’s in the making *; accepting that the God-man Jesus is a symbolism for everyone’s own Christ nature and that the Jesus legend is demonstration of how a spiritual Master is expected to conduct his/her life as such a shining example that others wish to follow it.

Each one of us will eventually be capable of acting as a carrier and distributor of the seeds of the Divine wisdom and truth that are constantly flowing from the Angels on the highest levels of life into our spirit guides and helpers and from there into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. Only when we have evolved into a light that shines brightly in the darkness of earthly life and we have done our share of dispersing it, can we hope to be released from our earthly duties and begin to experience the higher levels of life.

To assist our search for enlightenment, the time around the full Moon *, throughout the whole year, brings opportunities for everybody to make good progress on this pathway. Knowing that Jesus never existed as a historical figure, it has been puzzling me for many years why people stick to their faith even though there is nothing but a thoughtform * behind the story of his life. On the day of the full Moon in Cancer on 9[SUP]th[/SUP] July 2017, which took place in Capricorn, the explanation for this phenomenon came to me.

It is the follower’s faith in the Highest forces of life, in whatever form they may present themselves, that sustains believers and non-believers alike and that at all times. This support is reinforced during traumatic times like wars and famines, as well as any other kind of human-made and natural disasters *. It is people’s faith in earthly representatives of the Highest forces that supplies them with the courage and strength to deal with whatever ordeals their Karmic debts are presenting to them. When the time of their trial is over, the believer’s faith has been deepened through the experience and the knowledge of how the power of God supported and helped them.

This has been and to this day is the case with followers of Jesus. The Angels gave the legend of this God-man to our world and through this created him as a thoughtform. It is their power, love and wisdom that manifest themselves through it to those who still believe that Jesus was a historical figure who once walked the Earth as the only born Son of God. Down the ages, the Angels created many different thoughtforms in this way and every one of them has constantly been supported by the Angels for those who call for help in any part of our world.

As soon as one religion and its thoughtforms have served their purpose and therefore outlived their usefulness, the energies that were created to support it are gradually withdrawn, to be replaced by those of the new religion. The ever declining number of church attendances shows how this has been happening in our world for quite some time. The waning interest in one of the old religions is accompanied by an increase of attention for the new religion, in this case that of the new age *.

Once more I would like to draw your attention to the fact that the knowledge I am sharing with you in all my writings represents that which to this day is revealing itself to me along the pathway of my life. However, because we all perceive * things in a somewhat different way, it is rarely possible for one soul to just give its truth to another. No-one can travel on our behalf the road we ourselves have chosen for our present lifetime. As everyone is free to choose which way they would like to travel, my work can only provide signposts.

To enable us to make wise choices, it is essential to work on developing our faculties of discrimination and discernment, which are part of everyone’s Divine heritage. You alone, hand in hand with God and the Angels, who are communicating with you through your inner guidance, can tell what for you is worth keeping and what can be disregarded. Each one of us has the right to select and choose what feels right and therefore represents their truth. And when we are searching for solutions to the problems that present themselves to us, the best way of finding the right ones is by first and foremost looking at it from the spiritual perspective of life.

​* Recommended Reading:



‘Enlightenment’ 
‘Young Gods In The Making’ 
‘Pathfinders And Lightbringers’
‘The Full Moon’ 
‘Disasters’ 
‘You Are Your Own Creators’ 
‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer Of Thanksgiving
*_
_*



*_

Thank You, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For the miracle and wonder of Your Creation
That with every new day unfolds before us
In everything that is in our lives.

Thank You for manifesting Your boundless love
Through the abundance of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.
Thank You for allowing us to take part in them and
Grant us the gift of Your wisdom
And teach us to recycle more and more,
Until Your gifts are available in equal measure
To all Your children of the Earth.

Thank You for Your wisdom and truth
That is flowing ever more powerfully
Directly from Your loving heart
Into ever more human hearts and souls.

Thank You for the increasing awareness
Of Your true nature and our own
And show us ways of bringing forth
The highest and noblest within us,
Until we too have become worthy of being called
One of Your beloved sons/daughters of the Earth.

Amen

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part One
*_





​The following is the essence of a quote  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White  Eagle calendar September 2011: ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All  life is the result of thought. As you think, so you become and the way  you think is constantly creating your life and your surroundings. And  thinking peaceful thoughts is the secret of all human happiness.’

The essence of another teaching comes from ‘The Star Of The North’  January 2015: ‘Once a successful businessman arrived in the spirit world  and when he was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that  quite a large part of it was unfinished. The ministering Angel  accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice that your home is incomplete?’  ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very disappointed to find it that way.’  ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It reflect the spiritual aspect of your  nature, which is easily neglected whilst running a business. Go forth  into another lifetime, as soon as the opportunities is offered to you  and choose an occupation where you can attend sufficiently to this part  of your being. Do your best to put the finishing touches to its  structure, as that is the background of your earthly activities. Take  your chances and see what happens when you come back to us at the end of  that lifetime.’ The man thanked the Angel for the advice and followed  it. Upon his next return to the spirit world he was delighted to find  that this time a beautifully completed home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simply way how the life forces work and that  thought has infinite creative power. Imagination and thoughts combined  can create anything in your world and ours. As a result, humankind  through its habitual thinking patterns has always constantly been  shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who do not believe us, will  in due course find out for themselves that what we are saying is true  and that as you think, you and your surroundings inevitably become. The  conditions and the environment you are presently in were created by your  own thoughts and that applies to each one of you as much as to the  whole of your race and world. The power of thought has created you and  your world. 

‘Can you see how great and important the power of thought is? Knowing  this lays into everyone’s own hands the power of doing their share of  creating a more peaceful world, by nothing more spectacular than  changing your thinking patterns. The power of thought cannot be  over-emphasised. Most human beings believe that thinking is a very  private pastime. They could not be more wrong. Your thoughts express  themselves not only in your face, but also in the wellbeing of your  body. They can even be recognised in your clothing, homes and  businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your aura. To us,  your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be read as if you  were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can  also inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting  and destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in  your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of  all warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just  as good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and  creative power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make  it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but  good, even though some people in your world may call this being  foolishly optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to  enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected  the light of the Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of  Earth life. With many of you this is already happening again. May the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Two
*_
_*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_
​The  essence of a White Eagle teaching  from ‘The Power Within – Seeking  Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing  and its effectiveness can be  increased by the power of prayer and  meditation, faith and trust,  determination and application. Whenever  you are closing the doors to the  lodge of your inner being and create  the holy space within and around  you during your times of prayer,  mediation and quiet reflections, that’s  when you are doing the best  work for your own health and happiness as  well as the whole of  humankind. Do not allow the negative and  destructive thought vibrations  of the outer world to penetrate this  sacred space. At first this may  sound selfish and self-centred to you,  but because it helps your inner  strength to grow, the opposite is true. 

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic * can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Three
*_
_*Thought Can Do Anything
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot  too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking  is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in  truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by  those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have  to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to  either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your  world. But many of you are by now aware that thought can create good  health and heal, as well as pain and disease. A great mass of people can  seriously be in danger of disrupting and destroying humankind’s mental  and physical soul life. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root  of all suffering and of wars. At the same time they can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, and anything else you and  your world are longing for. Each one of you carries the power within of  focussing only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your  world, so that it can become a reality in earthly life. Positive  thinking * can help you to do your share of creating ever more of this  on the Earth plane. 

‘We would like you to know that we need you as much as you need us. And  we beg of you who are reading these lines to do your best to counteract  the negative and destructive thinking tendencies of your world wherever  possible. Best of all this is done by trusting God’s great plan * and  the basic goodness of the life that has been given to you. Use every  spare moment to focus on the new golden age of plenty * that is  approaching quite rapidly. In your imagination see this new world  emerging. Based on the Aquarian energies and principles of love,  siblinghood and friendship with all lifeforms, its people are helping  and supporting each other, refusing to take advantage of, dominate and  exploit those around them. 

‘Everybody is aware that each one of you is gifted in some unique way  and was created for a specific task *. As a result, there will be no  need for jealousy and sibling rivalry, but full trust in the wisdom and  love of your Creator, the great genius designer * for the whole of  Creation. You will be enjoying the warm and loving family relationships  you may always have dreamed of in earthly life, but because of the  clashing interests of its members this somehow seemed impossible.  Supportive instead of exploitative, each giving of their best and thus  fulfilling their highest potential, for the benefit of all. That is the  kind of existence that is waiting for the whole human family.

‘Never forget that what you think you become and in case you are  wondering how your world deteriorated into its present state, we shall  try to explain. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human  minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation.  The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to  individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons they  require at any given time. Every thought any one of you sends into the  Universe causes a vibration that makes an impression on the higher  ethers of life. They are registered there and attract to you waves of  corresponding forces that create certain conditions in your life. 

‘The corollary of this is that those who are working in good and  positive ways, pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service  to others, the Universal forces have no problems with bringing you the  things you are hoping and praying for. Yet, it is not only a matter of  thinking what you want. That is only a small component of the picture.  The most important part is wishing to work with God and the Angels to  create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e.  holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your  world. If this is your only motif, you are at one with God’s creative  love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘The Universe has a positive and a negative thought stream. You are  dynamic and magnetic beings and like attracts like. The vibration of  each thought you send out decides which stream it is drawn into.  Thoughts of a similar nature group together, which constantly increases  their strength, and that’s how in the end they return to their senders.  The law of attraction ensures that any good, uplifting and constructive  thoughts that go forth from earthly life they align themselves to other  great thought streams that are positive and good and part of the God’s  Great White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the  streams of darkness and negative thinking. 

‘Have you any idea how much cruelty and suffering in your world is  created by thoughtlessness? This is balanced by thoughtfulness that aims  to bring nothing but love and joy, hope and courage into your world.  Every single thought of this nature feeds into the great stream of White  Light. God’s evolutionary plan for the human race’s development decreed  that this stream’s growth should be essential for humankind’s progress  on the evolutionary spiral of life. When a certain point had been  reached there would be steadily increasing numbers of those who have  matured sufficiently and are ready to add the creative power of their  thoughts to the strength of the White Light. That’s exactly what has  been happening for some time by now and you have every reason to trust  God’s plans for you and your world and the goodness of the life that has  been given to you. 

‘This is what we in our world have always been on with those on your  side of the veil of consciousness. And that’s why we said earlier that  we need you as much as you need us. So from now on, whenever destructive  thoughts comes into your mind, do yourself the favour of uplifting and  transmuting them into positive and constructive ones. The accumulation  of destructive thoughts in the whole of humankind’s mental body, with  the passing of time, has created ideas for ever more destructive weapons  and effective ways of destroying and killing each other. This is how on  one side God’s creative power is used for good while an array of dark  and destructive thoughts is the opposite end of this spectrum. The  latter find their way into the minds of strong intellects who have the  ability to think of ever more advanced methods of destruction and ways  of stimulating and calling upon the destructive urges of the lower  nature of young and inexperienced souls. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, all along have been  working exceedingly hard to bring harmony and balance to human life.  And each one of you can do their share of supporting our efforts by  disciplining yourself and focussing your attention on that which is good  and right, beautiful and harmonious in your world. This steadily  increases the creative power of your good thoughts, for they are  God-thoughts. This kind of thinking creates perfect form and the more  you strive to apply to everything you encounter, the more easily your  whole world evolves into a more beautiful and peaceful place. 

‘We appreciate that it is not always possible to turn your thoughts away  from wars, terrorism and all other unpleasant things that to this day  are happening in your world. But when you quietly say to yourself: ‘This  too rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels,’ and then  concentrate on the good outcome of such events, you are making a  valuable contribution towards bringing it about. Should someone ask you:  ‘How can you do this when there are so many disagreeable conditions to  contend with in earthly life?’, help them to find a better understanding  of the spiritual background of life and how the Universal laws have  always been at work throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world.

‘Sow the odd seed here and there and then do your best to practise  self-control and uplift and transmute negative and destructive thoughts  into positive and constructive ones. We hear you say you cannot help  your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it and how  disturbing and distracting this is. By constantly working on it, you  will eventually learn to control the flow of your thoughts. Naturally,  it is not going to happen instantly by telling yourself: ‘From now on I  will have no more unwanted thoughts.’ It’s not as easy as that, the  whole process could take a long time. You may have to continue working  with it for several lifetimes before you gain the necessary poise of  spirit that can only be found by the earthly mind fully surrendering  itself to the Divine spirit of your own Christ nature.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Four

*_*The Creative Power Of Thought
*






​The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Everything in the whole of  Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles and  that also applies to the human thinking processes. The more steadfast  and stronger an individual’s mind is, the more powerful that person’s  thoughts are and the more power is behind every one of them that goes  out into the Universe. Thoughts of this nature can also be picked up and  joined by others of the same calibre.

‘Humankind does not yet understand the intricacy of the forces of  communication in the etheric realms of God’s Creation that is created by  thoughts as well as words that are sounded anywhere and at any given  time in your world. Each one of them creates a vibration and leaves an  impression on the etheric level of life. For good and evil alike the  vibrations  of the things you release from your mind keep on travelling  and create more of the same. Good and constructive thoughts and words  are light that creates more light, which has the power of penetrating  the minds of others in the great human family on the earthly plane and  also of the members that are presently dwelling in our world.

‘The ultimate purpose of your earthly existence is to become conscious  of God’s true nature and your own. As a spark of the Divine each one of  you, without exception, carries within – for a long time hidden from  your own view – the same qualities and glories that are in God. To help  you bring them forth, endeavour to continually rise in your thoughts and  hopes, dreams and aspirations to the spheres of light. This shows them  that you are receptive to the constructive forces and creative power of  God. Let it become something natural to you to daily direct good and  kind, loving and tolerant thoughts to everybody in your world and  beyond. Basically, it’s as simple as that.

‘As a highly evolved Christ person can have a very positive influence on  their environment, at all times let good and kind, loving and  understanding thoughts, God thoughts, flow freely from your heart. The  more you do this, the more you attract to yourself the forces of good  and light from the spiritual levels of life, who are only too willing to  assist you with any kind of enterprise. And that’s how, with the  passing of time, you will be building a golden temple of the soul for  yourself, for the whole of humankind and also your world.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Five

The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing
*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from the Spirit’: ‘Every earthly human  mind is an extension of the Great Universal intelligence or God mind  and is ultimately capable of creating anything, just the same as God.  Because they are part of the Great intelligence, everybody already has a  measure of this, even though in the early stages of your earthly  development this cannot be seen. Do not be deceived when some folks are  acting in downright stupid ways. It’s just that their intelligence has  not yet had sufficient opportunities to develop and unfold.

‘Yet, even without this, earthly minds are powerful tools that are  capable of creating good health, wellbeing and happiness, as much as  sickness and pain. They can take their owners into the depths of  depression * and back out of it again. Good and kind, loving and  understanding thoughts are God thoughts that create light and add to the  power of the great stream of White Light, while evil, hateful and  destructive thoughts increase the strength of the dark forces. 

‘These things show that each one of you has a great need for  self-mastery and thought control. This is particularly necessary when a  soul needs to free itself from the bondage of its earthly existence. But  in any case, unless you learn how to take charge of your thoughts, you  will never be able to gain control or mastery over the desires and urges  of your earthly nature. Chaotic conditions in your world are caused by  confused thinking. 

‘When sick bodies arrive in our world in their dreamtime while their  physical body is asleep, we are treating them most effectively with  colours, scents and music. Unfortunately, many leave their physical  bodies behind at the gateway of death when they are still sick. Their  spirits and souls are in need of healing when they arrive in our world.  The true cause of all sickness and disasters, natural and human-made, in  earthly life is people’s false beliefs and prejudices about the purpose  and meaning of their existence. First in line is thinking that Earth  life is a one-off thing. It’s the fear that arises from not knowing  where you have come from and where one day you will be going to, that’s  what makes people ill in the first place. When someone is so convinced  that their beliefs are true, they cannot throw them off when their  departure from the physical plane has come. Can you see the need for our  efforts to help you find a better understanding of these things? This  will continue until the last one of has been brought to perfect health  in this way.

‘We, your spirit guides and helpers, work with the creative power of  thought and endeavour to avoid all destructive thinking. And whenever we  are trying to help and give advice, we make it a rule to always be  constructive and see nothing but good. We are doing this even though  many in earthly life are calling us foolishly optimistic. But that most  certainly is not the case. Because we are more aware than many of you in  earthly life of the creative power of thoughts and words and what kind  of effects they can have, we are not foolishly but wisely optimistic.  Knowing that by thinking and advising good, we are doing our share of  making good things and conditions to come about, and that expecting  positive outcomes helps them to come about, that’s what we do. And this  is why you will never find us thinking and speaking in terms of  pessimism, sadness or death. Please do not allow anyone around you to  stop you from following our example.

‘Living on our side of the veil, we have all the evidence anyone would  ever care to have that in truth life is eternal and there is no death,  and that life will forever keep on unfolding and progressing because  that it is decreed by God’s great plan. Never tell anyone that they are  likely to die. If they do not yet understand that there really is no  death, just don’t speak about it. But in your mind’s eye see how those  in the departure lounge of earthly life are easily and safely arriving  in our world. Observe the whole process as part of the ever changing and  unfolding eternal life. And never forget that wherever there is life  there is also hope and do not anticipate anything but the best possible  outcome. The confidence of accomplished healers inspires their patients  and disperses their doubts and fears about being placed into the hands  of the Highest, as whose channels healers are working. Their attunement  to the Highest forces of life assists and eases the passage of those in  their care from your world into ours.

‘As far as this is possible, patient  should be encouraged to at least begin to develop a spiritually healthy  outlook on life. Right thought is God thought and that means balanced  and loving, pure and holy, kind and friendly, tolerant and generous  thinking. Whenever it flows from earthly minds it can bring benefits to  every aspect of someone’s being. Right thought comes from looking at  life through the God’s eyes and the healing it achieves is due to the  power of sincere aspiration. When your whole being has totally and  unconditionally surrendered * itself to the energies of the Universal  Christ, you have become attuned to its radiance. The  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind then works on its  frequencies, so the Christ rays can penetrate the cells of your physical  body and flow through you into the world around you. 

‘The Christ energies can change all things that have become dark and  sick and make them well. Every dark cell in a physical body fills with  light and heals. But only when a patient’s Karma * allows it, the  Healing Angels in close co-operation with the Lords of Karma * perform  miracles. With their permission the Christ light deeply penetrates the  cells and atoms of the person’s physical body. Because of the utter  fairness and justice of the Universal laws and the accuracy of the  Akashic Records *, there is no need for anyone to doubt the decision of  the Lords. Any kind of healing work is carried out under their  supervision. Thoughts indeed have the power to perform miracles, but  only when they are flowing from pure and loving hearts of those whose  whole being is set upon God. The thoughts of these people are  God-thoughts and the power that is thus activated can change negative  things and conditions into positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The Jesus legend is a demonstration of the life and work of a true  spiritual Master, especially in the following statements: ‘I and my  Father are one.’ and ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of  myself but the Great Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He  does the works.’ Healers do well to recognise that these words also  apply to them, that they on their own can heal nobody. As gently as  possible healers should help their patients to at least become aware  that whenever someone makes contact with the Christ Spirit, even if only  for the fraction of a second, God’s power is released into them. This  is a blessing that allows people to leave behind the limitations of  their earthly existence. While the healing session lasts, their spirit  and soul are lifted into the higher realms of conscious life where they  are recharged with the force of the living God. 

‘Refuse to be held by the limitations of the earthly mind and never  doubt the blessing and healing power of God. Clear your conscious minds  of all reservations and know in your heart of hearts that the healing  rays, although they are invisible to earthly eyes, are very real  indeed.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Six

Calling With Your Thoughts
*_
_*




*_​The essence of a message from the White  Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘Memories of Reincarnation –  White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is  like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a  voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and  watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there  will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those  around you. It is generated by the Healing Angels and if you work in  unselfish ways, we transmit it to you to those who are in need of it.  Any time you are sending loving thoughts to other souls, they will  receive it as light and respond to it in some way. Naturally, this  principle also applies to unpleasant thoughts and feelings.

‘God’s healing power illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates the  physical bodies of those you are suffering and from there radiates  outwards into their environment. However, this power should only be  tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for no other purpose and  without any selfish motives like wishing to become known as a world  famous healer, you will in time be able to cleanse your whole being of  the poisons that have built up in your system. They were caused by the  thinking patterns you developed in the course of many lifetimes. This  process also clears your emotional or water body of the feelings that  once were based on the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of  the past. The water body houses your soul, the soft, sensitive and  highly impressionable part of women and men alike. When its outstanding  issues have been cleared up, you will be able to help, enlighten and  strengthen those around you. 

‘Know that no unselfish effort on anyone’s behalf is ever wasted. God’s  will is that you love not only all human beings but everything else that  shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to  constantly send out goodwill and light to humankind and the whole of  your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to  work – for a long time unbeknown to all earthlings – on your minds and  hearts. As the years sped by, you and your race have passed the  darkest stages of your evolutionary journey. Now the Christ light of the  perfect sons/daughters of God who have integrated every aspect of their  higher nature is growing ever stronger in your world. 

‘Your Christ nature is the living God within, your inner teacher or  in-tuition *. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who is  utterly trustworthy and can reliably tell you what is right or wrong for  you at any given moment. It communicates with you through the world of  your feelings. Therefore, if something feels right to you, then it is  for you – even though it may not be for anyone else.

‘Never forget that it is God’s will that you should love and respect  yourselves and your own past, present and future, bearing in mind that  everything that has been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher  purpose. And when you finally overcome and leave behind the desires and  urges of your lower animal self, your Christ nature is rising from its  slumbers and beginning to manifest itself in you and your life. This  kind of growth is your birthright and ever continuing spiritual  evolution is your destiny. Whatever you begin today, you will continue  tomorrow. And when you return to the world of light at the end of each  lifetime, you will continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless  humankind just like we are doing, now.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Intuitively’

 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
pee​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Seven*_

_*The Divine Healing Rays
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me  through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were  developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution,  direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they  are invisible to earthly eyes, their energies are always available to  anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of Creation and  are strengthened considerably when someone asks for healing, for  themselves as well as for others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter  decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such  requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the  leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who  at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them.  It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be  justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the  astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come  about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it would be impossible for you to  use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that whenever you are sending  healing to someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter  station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angelic healing  channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your thought processes to  theirs, so that with the passing of time they become ever more  compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you gradually evolve into  an ever greater force for the healing not only of individual patients,  but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White  Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may  wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is  approaching death. We would like you to know that the power of thought  is more effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you  can help anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and  constructive thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering  into the heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. 

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that are projected  from a distance are as effective – and even more so in many cases – than  when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone is in the process  of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones remind themselves that  they are far from dying. There really is no need for excessive grieving  and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into our world, because it  is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human spirits and souls do not  die and will never do so, they merely move into a different dimension  of life.

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws  the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. That’s why, when the time  for laying the physical body aside, there should be no grief. The  spirit has merely passed from your earthly vision, but it is still near  you. In love there can be no separation. The spirit of someone left  behind merges with that of the spirit who is being released. The laws of  harmony and union prevail and the two spirits and souls are joined into  one. We agree that Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it  much less so when you draw aside and dissolve the veil of consciousness  that separated our world from yours in the past, and then continue to  live consciously in the awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual  life.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eight*_

_*One In Spirit And Thought*_

_*




*_​‘The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 with the heading ‘One in Thought’:  ‘Many in earthly life do not yet recognise the power in which they have  their being and is at all times trying to assist them with their  spiritual development. This is particularly true for the power of  thought. There is so much confusion in the thought processes on your  planet and when we witness how so many of you have to endure physical  pain, discomfort and weariness of mind, body and spirit, our only desire  is to provide you with some kind of magical healing balm. 

‘However, for as long as people are closed off to the spiritual  dimensions and background of their earthly existence this is extremely  difficult. That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware  of the power of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying  the tool for creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for  those around you. When you have sufficiently attuned the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to their frequencies,  God’s White healing magic can begin to flow through you to alleviate the  suffering of many. All you have to do is train your mind and direct it  into healthier thinking and behaviour patterns. 

‘Far too many in your world still believe that their thoughts are their  own affair. They could not be more mistaken, because every thought that  goes forth from your world affects not only the whole of your world, but  also all others. If you are a kind, loving and considerate person who  thinks good things, you are assisting the growth of good throughout the  whole of Creation. Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and  unloving thoughts. Can you see what a great responsibility for the  wellbeing of your world and all worlds each one of you has? However much  you may be tempted to be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and  radiate kind and understanding thoughts into situation. Once you have  learnt to love humankind with all its shortcomings and your world, you  will not find this difficult. 

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a vibration and a wave  on the etheric levels of life. When you are thinking about someone, your  thought travels directly to them and in due course takes form. It  hovers in their vicinity and waits until the recipient is off guard. If  their mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, negative and  unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it enters as soon as the mind  is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of these things, reject  negative thoughts and transmute them into good and positive ones. Good  thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in positive ways.  Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental planes, the  realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically, make an effort not to think about your  suffering! When you are in pain, do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I  do feel bad!’, because you then attract the negative powers that are  everywhere and therefore also around you, and they increase the feeling  of pain. There is much truth in a Christian Science practice that says  that good thoughts are of God. Whenever they are spoken the Christ light  wraps itself around that person. Wise do this and through it reap  wonderful blessings, not only for themselves but also for those around  them.

‘The teachings of the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white  healing magic * will never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is  now and forever will continue to be, while any kind of world exists  somewhere.’ We shall never tire of telling you that the secret of this  power is within the reach of every human being and can only be accessed  through self-mastery and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have  gained complete control over their thinking processes. Achieving the  control of our mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it  is well known that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently  takes souls until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical  bodies behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of  their surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking  has to be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is  built. Every human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white  magic with the help of right thinking. The development of what is known  in your world as psychic gifts * is only a first stage of the opening  of the spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of  time will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In  due course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all  of you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this  the vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will  change. They are already in the process of becoming finer and more  etherealised and each one of you can contribute to this by working for  the benefit of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly education, human beings  experience life as if they were spending it in a small prison. The  building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the course of many  lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one. This part of  human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials of earthly  life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be no time  left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of their  true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human spirits  and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their predestined  pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It can be sparked  by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for example when  loved ones return to our world. 

‘Now the time has come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where  has my loved one gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s  going to happen to me?’ * This spiritual awakening is frequently  accompanied by feelings of a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied  by anything earthly life has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers  of overweight people and those with eating and drinking problems * in  general are evidence of the pressure for the awakening of the whole  human race that is constantly rising. But help is always at hand and  sufficient opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up  from its deep sleep in materialism. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air sign and each lifetime spent in  one of them served the development of the human intellectual abilities.  The deeper all of together are moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more  noticeable becomes the great outpouring of Aquarian energies from the  mental planes of the highest levels into humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness, which for quite some time has been taking  place. To enable ever more of you to reach out for the Angelic hosts,  the Universal power of thought thus stimulates humankind’s higher mind.  Drawing closer to your world makes it easier for them to pour their rays  of wisdom and truth into all hearts and souls. And when you look around  you, you can observe this revival and prompting of people’s spiritual  faculties. Materialism will not hold sway much longer in your world and  this can already be seen in the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid  isolation and that with or without anyone’s will, their thinking  constantly affects the lives of all others, in your world and ours. To  enable them to receive and transmit the light of the living God within,  they keep the power station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into  the frequencies of the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner  level of life there is no separation between anything and that they will  always retain their individuality, wise ones look at themselves and  everybody as mere drops in the great ocean of life where everything  moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent  Universal siblinghood. This is one of the greatest secrets of the white  magic. The Angels gave your world the simplest and yet most profound  teaching about it through the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another.  Love the Lord thy God with all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy  neighbour as thyself.’’

And finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011  under the heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as  you they are called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual  or occult truth is all very well. But until you have built into your  soul body the light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it  have found a deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve  life as you would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but  knowing and grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner  self is another one entirely. 

‘The result of this kind of understanding is spontaneous good thinking  and acting that gives forth the light of God’s love. This is the power  that can raise the vibrations of every atom of your own being, of those  around you and your whole world. The mental body is the higher vehicle  through which the Christ spirit, the living God within, operates. This  part of your being is capable of creating a world so far removed from  Mother Earth’s present state that she will no longer be of the same  substance. The development of this part of your being depends on the  habitual thought patterns of each individual. But as more and more of  you strive to develop the right ones and through this become a Christed  one in their own right, you will be doing your share of assisting the  spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a purely spiritual being, the same  as you will by then be.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’

•    ‘Psychic Gifts’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Nine

The Power Of Love And Thought
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that life ends at the death of the physical body, but this is simply not true because the essence of every human being is spirit and soul. Like God, this part is eternal and immortal, and because God is spirit, its true home are the spirit realms where there is no death and all life constantly moves forwards and upwards on a never ending evolutionary spiral. Whenever a loved goes from you, they are joining us in our world. They are by no means dead and in truth they never left you because they merely moved into another dimension where all life is one and there is no separation between anything, and where no-one ever leaves anybody. On that level your loved ones will always be with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is their spirit and soul, and they are said to belong to God. That is correct, but it’s by no means all there is to it. Because everything is of God and brought into being by the Highest forces of life, the servers of God and the executors of His/Her great plan of life *, every aspect of your being, including your physical body, belongs to God. Wise ones are aware of this and treat their body as the temple of the living God within. They would not dream of desecrating it with anything, especially not with evil and destructive thoughts. 

‘God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, without exception totally and unconditionally loves each and every human being, just as much as everything else in the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and is constantly maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of our all-loving, all-giving and all-forgiving Creator. Love and thought are the two most powerful forces that exist anywhere. Just imagine the effectiveness and power that is created when these two come together and express themselves as kind and loving thoughts you are sending to anyone. This is also how in quiet reflections and meditations your loved ones can be contacted at any time. And that’s the best way of finding out for yourself that they really are alive and well in our world, and that nothing can destroy a bond of love that has been created between two people, as well as people and animals.

‘Wise ones know that love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of Creation. Whilst thinking about the troublemakers of their world, in particular those who are involved in planning and carrying out terrorist activities, in one of their quiet moments the thought flashes through their minds: ‘There has to be something I can do to help these poor souls with the awakening of their higher nature. But what? If I allow myself to think I hate them and what they are doing, all I can hope to achieve is adding to the darkness that presently fills their being and surrounds them.’

‘These wise ones are aware that evil and darkness cannot be overcome by evil * and that negative thoughts anyone sends into your world attracts others with the same vibrations. They absorb each other like sponges and it does not take long until the negativity returns to each of its senders in the form of ever greater darkness that disturbs any emanations of light that might be there. The only right way of assisting any kind of troublemaker is with thoughts of forgiveness and kindness that are born from your heart’s love and understanding for the difficulties of humankind’s earthly lessons. Whenever such thoughts are sent into your world, they too attract ever more of with the same vibration on their travels through the ethers.

‘Appreciating this, wise ones think: ‘As I have no idea of how to go about this enterprise, I’ll ask my inner guidance, who knows what I am doing and thinking at all times.’ Focussing their attention on the world of the troublemakers, they pray to their Highest Self: ‘May your will be my will and your words be mine, so that everything unfolds in keeping with your will and wishes. If it’s all right to do this, may the Angels of healing and peace hold my hand and the right words come to me intuitively.’

‘After having waited a moment until they sense the Highest Self’s response, the wise ones enter into an imaginary dialogue that goes something like this: ‘You are my younger sibling and I am calling to help you become aware that there is a part of you that is all good. At the moment it’s still slumbering, but I would like to help it wake up. For you the time has come to understand that earthly life is ruled by Universal laws and although at present you think you can do as you like, this simply is not true. You and I, the same as everybody else, are responsible for each one of our thoughts, words and actions.’ Be creative and continue with whatever occurs to you intuitively. If it feels right, that’s what it is.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Ten

You Are Your Own Creators
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ  Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old  block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of  you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As  co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create  something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out  of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being  aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of  their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators  of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune  into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their  attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their  tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a  thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be  absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s  and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eleven
*_
_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time  to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire  of drawing your attention to the fact that thought is the most powerful  creative force of all life and of humankind’s urgent need for learning  to control its thinking. This is because each one of you possesses the  same creative principle that is in God. This knowledge lays the  instrument for creating the right kind of vibrations and for controlling  the cells and atoms of their physical body in everybody’s own hands. 

‘All who are presently taking part in the school of earthly life have  been granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to  use this power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every  human soul rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy,  happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which  everybody gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of  humankind and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of  spirit and light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to become a more beautiful and peaceful  place, in your mind start creating these conditions straight away. Use  every spare moment to focus your thoughts on the world in which you  would like to live. You can do nothing better to help it become a  reality in earthly life. When you refuse to allow any other ideas about  this theme to enter your consciousness, your hopes, dreams and  aspirations have the power to not only raise your own vibrations but  also those of your whole world. Show your trust in God’s great plan of  life * by reminding yourself frequently that you and your world are  resting safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. This is one of  the best ways of applying the constructive forces of creative thinking  to your own life. 

 ‘Never allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to  feelings of being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts  are free to go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed  of light, wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the  farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you  think about a place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are  used in the right way, they have the power to release not only yourself  but the whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their  existence.

‘Most important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or  dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much  good can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be,  you are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the  darkness of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do  all you can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate  love, compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation *, as well  as for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world.  As soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their spiritual bank account are  presently offered to all who are presently taking part in earthly life.  That’s why you are likely to encounter many hurdles that get in the way  of your progress. No matter how hard and difficult a task at first may  appear to be, remind yourself that hand in hand with God and the Angels  crooked corners can be made straight and all conditions and outstanding  issues, your own and those of your world, can be resolved and healed.  Then forge ahead and never give up hope that eventually every one of  your Karmic debts is going to be paid and you will be free to move on to  serving God in a different function somewhere on the higher levels of  life. 

‘Keep on keeping on with faith and trust in your heart that all will be  well in the end for the whole of your race and its world, as well as  you. And that is sure to happen in the not too distant future. You are  never alone, we are doing all we can to support each one of you to  fulfil the special task for which you were created *. Everything you  truly need will always be coming your way, without you having to ask for  it, because we know what it is better than you do at times. Please  affirm:

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

​‘We, your friends and helpers in the  world of light, your true home, will never leave you stranded anywhere.  The door to our realm is always open to those whose loving thoughts are  seeking contact with us. A warm and loving welcome awaits them. Our task  is to help as many people as possible in your world to become aware of  the power of their thoughts and the urgent need for learning to control  them. This cannot be done without your assistance. We need you as much  as you need us, so please support us by sharing your knowledge with  those around you. Do this by whatever means is available to you,  especially the Internet *, one of the most precious gifts the Aquarian  Age has bestowed upon you. If you use it for the highest good and  greatest joy of all humankind, you cannot go wrong. We are with you, all  the way. God bless each and every one of you.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Soul Healing For Our World
*_
_*




*_
​This article is part of ‘War And Peace Between Nations’, which is a reflection  on what takes place in the psyche of any nation at war, and how its  events shape and affect the life experience of even its youngest and  most vulnerable members. I hope that my impressions of how the events of  those traumatic times affected one small life, in one small town, in  one small country, in one part of our world are sufficient proof of the  sincerity and honesty that have always been my motivation. All my  writings are of an intuitive nature. Written and inspired by my Highest  Self, I trust that in some way they will act as one small step towards  world peace. Even though my efforts are minute in view of the problems  that are facing our world, for as long as there is a breath in me I  shall persevere.

During the reign of the patriarchy *,  humankind’s history on this planet has been one long succession of wars.  But the Age of Aquarius is bringing the return of the love and wisdom  of the Great Mother of all life to the consciousness of our world. Under  the influence of Her energies it will not take overlong until the state  of constant warmongering has been changed with the help of nothing more  complicated than a better understanding of the higher purpose and  meaning of humankind’s existence and destiny.

We and our world  are an integral part of God’s great evolutionary plan * for the whole of  Creation, which shows quite clearly that good is going to prevail in  the end. Yet, to enable our race to trust the Highest Forces again, each  one of us needs some kind of evidence that the forces of light in the  end will conquer every last remnant of evil and darkness that still  exists in our world, because that is what they are meant to do. My  substantiation of this claim can be found by following the link ‘The End  Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’.

For wise  higher reasons suffering forms an essential part of the school of  earthly life’s lessons and everybody has to experience their share of  it. We ourselves are invariably the cause of any suffering we have to  endure and we are responsible for every ill that ever befell us and our  world. That’s why during the closing stages of one huge evolutionary  cycle, everybody’s duty is to repair and make good any kind of damage we  once caused to anyone. This alone can bring us the healing we are here  to seek, as much for ourselves as for those around us and our world.

Healing  physical bodies is commendable, but soul healing is of far greater  importance *, because whenever a soul heals, the very cells and atoms of  the physical body surrounding it change and heal. This is how healing  miracles come about. To my mind, the healing quest can only be  successful for those who are willing to carefully look at and deal with  every aspect of their being: mind, body, spirit and soul. We have been  granted the gift of another lifetime to provide us with opportunities  for doing this. When we dig ever deeper into our own consciousness and  that of our world, it does not take long until we begin to discover the  gold of the spiritual wisdom that has always been hiding behind all  suffering, and the new understanding this brings with it.

The  memory of the underlying cause of every bit of suffering that ever was  and still is in our world is stored in the individual and collective  soul recollections of our world. The relevant ones are programmed into  the cells of each new physical body that appears on our plane of life.  For this reason it’s essential to pay particular attention to the  special needs of souls inside sick physical bodies. Without first  healing the soul no true and lasting healing can come to anyone’s  vehicle for getting around on the Earth. And its forgiveness that sets  the healing process in motion; without it no soul healing can take  place. It begins to grow quite naturally from the understanding that  everything that ever happened to us and our world has always been for  the good and wise reason that something should be learned from it.

Unless  the deep underlying cause of any illness is addressed and the issues  surrounding it resolved, the complaint is bound to recur, because we are  then leaving our soul no choice but to keep on knocking in this manner  at the door of our earthly self’s consciousness. You can read more about  this in ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’ * by following the relevant link  below.

Each one of us has their allocated place in our Creator’s  great plan. It provides that each one of God’s children of the Earth  has to grow and evolve ever onwards and upwards into perfection, i.e.  the wholeness and completeness that is in our Divine Father/Mother.  Without being aware of such things, how can anyone expect our small  earthly selves to sincerely love their existence and the One who created  it? I for one would find that impossible.

Once we have been  equipped with this kind of knowledge, it is much easier to buckle down  to the lessons that have been prepared for us on the Earth plane.  Understanding the higher purpose of our existence enables us to make an  effort at loving wisely, the way God loves us, totally, unconditionally  and with respect for ourselves and others. With the help of our inner  teacher and guidance, learning to trust again the way we once did is  possible. Although this may take a little time, but in the end we shall  once more know for sure that we will always be safe, independent of what  still has to take place on the Earth, until world peace has finally  been established.

Peace can only grow from forgiveness and an  appreciation that everything earthly life has to offer, in the final  analysis always did serve the highest good and the greatest joy of all.  Peace is a dynamic and a magnetic force that expands and attracts  simultaneously. From one soul it flows into other individuals of  families and neighbourhoods, groups and organisations, ethnic gatherings  and nations, until it fills the whole of humankind and its world. In  ever stronger waves it eventually penetrates everything else within the  framework of the God’s great cosmic plan.

And because on the  inner level all life is one and there is no separation between anything,  when one of us finds soul healing, the soul of our world and that of  the whole of Creation are healing with us. That’s why even the smallest  contribution anyone makes towards this is of great value and counts as  credit in our spiritual bankbook.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Healing Our World’
•    ‘World Healing Meditation’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Holy Trinity  – Supreme Ruler Of All Life
*_
_*





*_
​The  more we lift our world’s fears and anxieties, pain and suffering into  the light of the Highest forces of life, the more rapidly the shadows  and clouds of the darkness of the past that still surround our planet  are going to dissolve. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, and its only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal, and  the Angels of the Christ circle surrounding their throne, rule supreme  throughout the whole of Creation, the way they have always done. All  together they are the light of the Sun above the Sun, who is waiting to  be called upon when we are in need of relief and healing for the  suffering we ourselves caused in the course of many lifetimes.

As  we know by now, in the spiritual sense light is wisdom and darkness is  ignorance. Spiritual wisdom and knowledge directly from the Source of  our being for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into the  individual and collective consciousness of our world. The fresh insights  we are now finding are no indication that God’s eternal truths have  changed. They were always valid and will forever remain unchanged. It’s  just that in times gone by we were unready to understand their higher  esoteric meaning. But now the time is approaching quite rapidly when the  light of the Divine wisdom will have absorbed into Itself every last  shred of ignorance and suffering that to this day is so troublesome in  our world. It is part of God’s evolutionary plan for humankind, which  came into being when our race was created, that their energies should be  transmuted it into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Because  each one of us is spirit and soul, temporarily encased in matter,  everybody is on the spiritual pathway. It makes no difference whether  people are aware of this or not. Some already have woken up to this  knowledge, while others are still slumbering – that’s all. Hand in hand  with God and Angels, everybody is walking the same road and climbing the  same mountain. The spiritual pathway, even or maybe especially when one  begins to walk it consciously, has long been known to be a difficult  one. How reassuring it is to know that no-one ever has to walk it on  their own, because numerous invisible friends and helpers are  accompanying us. And our Highest Self has always been with us, watching,  guiding and protecting us from within the very core of our own being,  even though for a long time we were unaware of its presence.

 For  some time now, all this has been changing profoundly and many  opportunities are offered to everybody for making peace and coming to  terms with ourselves, those around us and, most important of all, with  our Creator. Our planet’s spiritual progress will become much more rapid  when each one of us follows their inner guidance and aims for the good  of the whole rather than pursuing selfish ends. My early experiences  gave me a sound foundation for a lifetime spent in Libra, the sign of  the builder of bridges and the peacemaker. This included purifying my  own being of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that seemed  to be hanging around in my unconscious as much as in everybody else’s.  Through my writings, I have always tried to help others do the same for  themselves.

Together let’s try to actively raise the  consciousness of humankind onto a higher level and make a small  contribution, so that the whole idea of wars will soon have become a  thing of the past. On the healing pathway one slowly becomes ever more  aware of the futility of an excess of material riches. One has better  things to do than chasing after them and prefers to bring comfort to the  sad and encouragement and new hope to those who have lost all faith in a  benevolent Father/Mother Creator. This is best done by assisting those  who have not yet woken up to rediscover their own true nature and that  of God. We cannot go wrong when we do our best to create joy and beauty  wherever we go and in this way acknowledge the presence of the living  God in ourselves and others, as well as everything else that shares our  world with us.

The ancient tale of humankind’s mystical quest for  the Holy Grail is a symbol of the small earthly self’s search for God’s  sacred wisdom and truth, not only during one incarnation but many of  them. In truth there as many of these grails as there are human spirits  and souls, in both our worlds. Every one of us has to go in search of  their own Holy Grail and as soon as we open our hearts with kindness and  love to those around us, the light of the Highest comes together with  it, to support and guide us in our quest.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Ancient Wisdom
*_
_*




*_
​The  Ancient Wisdom is a term for spiritual knowledge that has its origin in  the heartmind of God. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the  highest level of life, are the executors of our Creator’s * great plan  of life. Through them a new part of it from time to time is released  into the individual and collective consciousness our world, to help us  make some sense of our existence. The knowledge of the cosmic laws that  govern all life, including each one of us and our whole world, are part  of this wisdom, so are the teachings of all sacred texts that ever  appeared in our world.

Each in its own right, these writings were  valid at the time and in the form they were originally given. The Age  of Aquarius is the age of wisdom and truth that directly flows from the  highest levels into all earthly hearts and souls that are ready to  receive them. The new age has brought us the awareness that the myths  and legends, with whose help the Angels once introduced new religions to  our world, should not be taken literally. Each one of them is filled  with metaphors and symbolisms that relate to the human pathway through  life.

To move us and our world forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, fresh interpretations of these tales are  required, to dissolve the mists of illusion that for such a long time  have surrounded humankind’s earthly existence. These are exciting times  of re-discovering and re-entering into the wisdom and knowledge of past  ages and lost civilisations. From where we are now, it is not hard to  see that all symbolisms, legends and allegories, including those of the  Bible – to name but one source – have always been hiding genuine golden  nuggets of truth.

The task of every aspiring healer and  lightbringer is the deciphering of the higher esoteric meanings of the  sacred texts of the religions of past ages, as well as those that are  with us to this day. Many contain the pure gold of Divine wisdom, which  for a long time had to remain carefully hidden from the view of our  world. To increase our comprehension of the purpose and meaning of  humankind’s existence and that of all life, we are going to continue the  process of unravelling some more of these symbolisms and applying fresh  interpretations to them, which was started in ‘Healers And Healing’.

Our  first calling point just has to be the tale of Adam and Eve *. This is  how the Angels, with the help of the book of Genesis of the Abrahamic  religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, increased the strength of  the patriarchy’s rule. Not surprisingly, this presentation of our race’s  first appearance in physicality is supercharged with symbolisms. First  and foremost the serpent or snake * represents the spiritual wisdom that  is necessary for healing. It has always brought the following message  for us and our world:

‘To become wise like me, you first have to  be ignorant, so you can make mistakes and learn from them. To find  healing and through this evolved into a healer in your own right, you  have to be hurt and wounded. Also, you have to lie and cheat and then be  lied to and cheated, before you can know what effect this has on human  souls. With the passing of time, you learn to appreciate the value of  right thoughts, words and actions that are based on integrity, honesty  and truth. Because you are magnetic beings who can only attract into  their orbit that which they themselves are, only when you have become  truthful and honest in all your dealings, can the same return to you  from others.’

The snake represents the transformations which  spiritual growth brings with it. The animal sheds its skin on several  occasions during its growth into maturity. Something similar happens to  every human being on its pathway to spiritual adulthood. There are many  times when, through letting go of the prejudices and false beliefs we  acquired in previous lifetimes, we unconsciously an old skin of not  knowing into a more comfortable ones of steadily increasing  understanding and wisdom.
* Recommended Reading:
•  ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘In The Beginning Was The Word’
•    ‘Adam And Eve’
•    ‘The Fall Of Humankind’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•  ‘The Symbolism Of  Snakes’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Everything There Is A Season*_

_*



*_

_To everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

_To everything there is a season and 
Everything happens for a wise higher reason.
There were times when during our earthly sojourns
We had forgotten God’s true nature and our own;
When we thought that the death at the end of 
Each one of them was the end of everything;
When we didn’t know that our departure from one level of life
Means to be reborn into our true home 
And returning into the awareness of our real nature. 

Our ignorance sucked us and our world ever deeper
Into the patriarchy with its warmongering
That dragged us into times of ever more seriously 
Hurting and wounding others and being wounded.
All human souls have to imbibe thoroughly 
The lessons this brings to us and our world
To help us differentiate between conditions of war and peace. 
Out of the suffering of such evolutionary periods grows
The wisdom and understanding we need
For the permission from the Highest to return into 
The knowledge of who and what we truly are.
This renews and rekindles 
Our kinship and friendship with all life.

Rejoice, that time is now.
A time for finding forgiveness and healing,
For ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds,
For attending to and blessing the soul wounds of all lifetimes,
Our own and everybody else’s,
As well as those of our world.

That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me.
​Ecclesiastes  is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament.   It has its roots  in Judaism and from there they penetrate ever deeper   into the much  older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and  Africa,  and in  particular the Ancient Egyptian religion.


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love Your Enemies
*_






​Throughout the ages, the Angels have  been presenting our world with parts of the Ancient Wisdom. Time and  again they were re-worked and re-interpreted and although they appeared  in ever changing forms, their basic meaning never changed. Spiritual  teachings came to us through many different sources, but their messages  for a long time were hard or impossible to understand. The Aquarian  energies are revealing their true meaning to us and because of this they  can now speak to us more profoundly than ever before. Receiving the  wisdom of the Highest is one thing, but unearthing and understanding the  esoteric higher meaning that have always been hiding behind the myths  and legends of our world is quite another. 

From the evolutionary level many of us have reached by now, it is no  longer hard to see that many Bible quotes have always been hidden  references to the law of Karma. When viewed from this Angel, many things  fall into place and start to make some sense. ‘An eye for an eye and a  tooth for a tooth,’ for example refers to the Universal laws, in  particular the law of Karma*. I do not believe that the above teaching  was ever intended to represent instructions of behaviour and of how we  should cause pain and destroy each other, to the best of our ability.  Such an interpretation could never do justice to the nature of sacred  texts. 

Isn’t it good to know that all life is subject to Divine laws and that  each human being has always been responsible for every one of its  thoughts, words and actions? Naturally, being unaware of the existence  of the Universal laws and the effects they are relentlessly having on  all life everywhere in the whole of Creation, not merely on our planet,  never protected anyone against having to live with the consequences of  what they are sending into our world.

Let’s reflect on the possible meaning of St Luke 6:27-38 ‘I say to you  who hear: ‘Love your enemies and do good to those who hate you. And  bless those who curse you, and pray for those who compel you to carry  burdens. And to those who strike you on the cheek, offer to them the  other. And to them who take away your robe, do not refuse your shirt  also. Give to everyone who asks you and from them who take away what is  yours, do not demand it back again. 

‘Just as you want people to do to you, do to them likewise. For if you  love those who love you, what is your blessing? For even sinners love  those who love them. And if you do good only to those who do good to  you, what is your blessing? For sinners also do the same. And if you  lend only to them by whom you expect to be paid back, what is your  blessing? For sinners also lend to sinners, to be paid back likewise.  But love your enemies and do good to them, and lend and do not cut off  any person’s hope; so your reward will increase and you will become  children of the Highest. For He is gracious to the wicked and the cruel.  Be therefore merciful, as your Father is also merciful. Judge not and  you will not be judged. Condemn not and you will not be condemned.  Forgive and you shall be forgiven. Give and it will be given to you;  good measure, pressed down, shaken down and running over, God and the  Angels will pour into your robe. For with the measure that you measure,  it will be measured to you.’

When the above teaching was given, it was too early for us to find out  about the workings of the Universal laws. As most people would not have  understood what it was trying to tell us, the Angels thought of a  simpler way of explaining to us that whatever we send into life must  return to us. Naturally, this also applies to any bread we cast on the  waters of life in the form of goodness and kindness. Although the  benefits of such actions rarely reach us through the same people, any  love given always returns to us in one form or another, just the same as  everything else.

Wise ones, the more they advance of  their spiritual pathway, the more they realise that in truth all of us  are siblings in the vast human family and that nobody is their enemy.  They know that it’s each time only for the length of a lifetime that we  find ourselves in our present existence and that all of us are like  children at school and as performers on the vast stage of life. Each one  acts out the drama of their existence in physicality so we can all  learn from each other and in this process grow in wisdom and  understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life.
Wise ones meet:
Opponents: with tolerance.
Enemies: with forgiveness and the kind of peace
That grows from knowing that in truth 
nobody is our enemy and that
In this life there are merely teachers who are 
showing us how we do NOT want to be.
Friends with: open hearts and minds.
All lifeforms with: charity and compassion, kindness and love.
Children: as good examples they may wish to follow.


* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Loving People Without Liking Them’


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Creating Abundance
*_





​Creating abundance by the sheer force of  thought appears to have become a popular pastime these days. To my  mind, casting whatever bread in the form of the gifts and talents the  Universe has bestowed upon us onto the waters of life in order to  alleviate human suffering is the only healthy, i.e. spiritually correct  way of tapping into the Universe’s abundance. I am aware that not  everybody shares this view. But I believe that the spiritual progress of  our world will be speeding up considerably when it becomes more  commonly known that thought is the most powerful force * in the whole of  Creation; that our thoughts have always been creating the realities of  our existence; and that we are all responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions.

The Universal Forces know everyone’s true needs. In spite of this,  whatever someone desires with all their heart and soul is given onto  them, so that they may learn from it – one way or another. So, next time  you wish for something, think about it carefully before asking for it,  as your wish may be granted in an unexpected and unwanted manner. And  forget about being jealous of other people’s achievements. Nothing  disturbs the human peace of mind as much as jealousy, when in truth  there is never any need for it. 

Each one of us is a precious and unique being *, who has been gifted in  some special way. All of us have their predestined pathways to walk and  any success that crowns someone’s efforts in earthly life has to be  worked for very hard at some stage. No success ever falls into anyone’s  lap. Although on the surface of things this may often appear to be the  case, there is no such thing spiritually. Accomplishments have to be  earned, if this did not happen in the course of our present lifetime,  then they are due to the credits we have brought with us from previous  ones. They are part of the spiritual ledger that accompanies each one of  us throughout the whole course of our development.

True and lasting peace of mind can only come to anyone through knowing  and accepting that all things on our present level of existence have  been created by us and are there for karmic reasons. So, whenever you  are trying to achieve something, make your peace with the Universe by  saying: ‘Thy will be done, not mine! If I keep on trying, success will  come to me in the end, in Thy time and not mine!’

From the all-important spiritual point of view, the outcome of all our  endeavours in the final analysis depends not only on what we have  brought with us from other lifetimes in our spiritual ledger on the  credit as well as the debit side. Our inner motivations are of equal  importance. Are we hoping for material gains and wish that our  enterprise should turn into a money spinner for us? 

In contrast to this, wise ones as their inner guidance to show them how  to make a contribution to altruistically serving life on the Earth plane  and the One who created it. One course of action is alleviating the  suffering of humankind by releasing ever more of our siblings from the  dungeon of their false beliefs and prejudices. Each time one of us wakes  up from their spiritual slumber as a result of such actions, our world  moves that bit closer to the end of the suffering these things once  created. Paying attention to their inner guidance, wise ones do the  things they feel drawn to naturally. That’s how they always find what  should be done and that which is rightfully theirs comes to them –  without having to ask for it.
* Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Entering Into The Master’s Joy
*_
​ _*




*_​ Because the law of Karma ensures that  whatever we send into our world does return, for good or for ill, there  really isn’t any need to peer over our shoulders for the reward for our  actions. St Matthew 25:21 tells us: ‘Well done, good and reliable  servant. You have been faithful over a little, I will appoint you over  much. Enter into your Master’s joy!’ Some seem to interpret this quote  as an indication that many earthly goodies will be given unto those who  serve their Master faithfully on this plane of life. But wouldn’t that  be yet another way of asking for some kind of recompense? So what does  it really mean?

If this sets you wondering what my rewards are for giving away and  sharing the spiritual wisdom I am finding along the pathway of my own  life. In case someone thinks there is something wrong with me for not  asking for anything in return for the work I am doing, I want them to  know that my rewards are manifold. Least of all I ever want to become  some kind of a ruler of people, never mind how many of them, now or in  some distant future. 

Learning to love for love’s sake and giving because of the joy of giving  have been the two most important lessons of my present lifetime. I  believe that this is the only way human beings can be true to their real  nature. This means we are constantly in touch with our inner Master.  Working under Its guidance and protection we take part in Its joys and  we walk safely in the footprints of the many legendary Master souls,  which the Angels brought to help us understand the spiritual background  of our existence. Even though none of these masters ever took part in  earthly life, they still left their footprints in the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. 

First and foremost, the understanding of the spiritual aspects of life I  am finding with the help of my inner Master has always been my reward.  And my greatest joy is when through freely sharing my gifts with  someone, they slowly begin to see their way through their own life more  clearly. Possessing precious gifts that can be shared with others is a  rare privilege, just as much as having people with whom to share them.  After all, what use would the finest gifts be if we had no-one to give  them to? What more could anyone wish for? Beyond any shadow of a doubt  the greatest prize of all is when someone tells me that their renewed  grasp of God’s true nature and their own is helping them to find their  way back to God and that their soul has made its peace with God. Let me  give you an example of this.

Many years ago on my daily walk to the office, when I was still in the  early stages of writing and setting up my astrological work, I regularly  met a gentleman in his late seventies. He was out for his early morning  stroll. After a while, we started to say hello to each other and  occasionally we stopped for a chat. We became good friends, but when I  first told him that I was studying astrology, he did not seem to have  much time for this kind of thing. No doubt he was thinking of it in  terms of horoscopes and fortunetelling. Fortunately, however, he  possessed the greatest gift the Universe can bestow upon on any of us  and that is an open mind. 

As we got to know each other better, he confided in me that earlier in  his life he had been a devout Christian. But there had been so many  excruciatingly difficult situations he had to deal with that, by the  time we met, he had lost every shred of faith in God, and did not  believe in anything any more. He was another one of those who had been  marked and wounded more deeply by the feuds within his family circle  than through his first hand experiences of two World Wars. As a small  child he had suffered from the privations of World War One and during  World War Two he had served on the front line. 

My friend was a Sun Scorpio, in essence a highly spiritual sign that  cannot be truly understood from a purely material perspective. For as  long as people, especially those born into this sign, fail to grasp that  all their experiences serve the higher purpose of teaching them  something, while at the same time they are redeeming their karmic debts,  they may eventually reach the point when they cannot believe in  anything any more. Alas, this usually makes them very cold and cynical  towards a more spiritual vision of life. My friend had reached this  developmental phase many years ago. 

As time went by, I told him a bit more about the Sun in Scorpio. When he  could see that the points I was making were serious ones and had  nothing to do with fortunetelling, the matter clearly began to intrigue  him. When he asked me whether I would do a birthchart interpretation for  him, I obliged because I still did them in those days. After handing it  over to him, he seemed to disappear for a while. Just when I was  beginning to wonder whether he might have passed on and whether I would  ever hear from him again, one fine day he suddenly stood beside me, when  I was waiting to be served at one of the counters of our local Bank,  out of all places. 

He told me that he had greatly enjoyed my work. He wanted to thank me  for it and pay something for my efforts, although I had asked him not  to. When I refused to take anything from him, he told me to my  astonishment that my work had helped him to understand and that through  it he had made his peace with God. Tears were rolling down his cheeks  and, in spite of being a gentleman of the old school, it did not  embarrass him. Quietly wiping them away, he tried to persuade me to take  his money. When I told him to give it to his favourite charity, he said  that’s what he was going to do and walked away. 

Seeing the effect my writing was having on this man, made me even more  determined to continue with my spiritual work free of charge. In my  view, my gifts are too precious to be paid for by money. They were  freely given to me and should therefore be passed on to others in the  same manner. Besides, my writings are a work of art and a labour of love  and if I counted the hours I have and still am spending on them, no-one  would be able to afford them. So it’s better by far for me to give them  away. 

Some folks do not seem to appreciate what comes to them free, but that  is a risk I am willing to take. It’s their Karma they are creating with  their thoughts, words and actions, not mine. To genuinely have helped  someone was worth more than winning the jackpot in a lottery. When a  friend of mine told me in the beginning that there are many forms of  healing, it came clear to me that mine was obviously going to be the one  with words. To know that, when placed in the right hands, my  contributions can work wonders is a far greater reward than money could  ever be. Besides, isn’t it better to light a candle, than sitting in the  dark and complaining about people’s ignorance of the spiritual  background of life?

And when I reflect on my life, giving joy to others by doing something  kind and loving for them has always brought me most happiness. As I had  no other kind of spiritual guidance up to about midlife, words of wisdom  I found along the way that made sense to me and struck an inner chord  became my leading lights and guiding stars. One of the most important  ones to this day is:

If you want to lead a happy life,
Contribute to other people’s happiness,
For any joy that is given
Returns to our own heart.
Goethe
​ My own life’s experiences are showing me  the truth of Goethe’s words. Many years after this part of my work  first came into being, whilst reading through it and updating something  here and there, I realise what a great privilege and honour it is to  have been entrusted with the task of bringing you a gradually increasing  understanding of God’s great plan of life * and the purpose and meaning  of humankind’s existence within it. The rewards I am receiving from  this enterprise must be typical of the joys any soul encounters on the  long haul to spiritual Mastership, which all of us are walking. 

To me, taking money for something as sacred and holy as my writings  would feel like desecrating it, even if I donated every penny of it for  charitable purposes, as surely I would do. * Serving the Highest and  having something so precious to give and sharing it with many that, in  my view, is the meaning of entering into the Master’s joy. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Spiritual Knowledge Belongs To Everybody’
•    ‘What’s In It For Me?’
•    ‘On Giving – The Prophet’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*







People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them.
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Building The New Jerusalem
*_
_*




*_
​ Many believe that our world is falling  apart because humankind is neglecting its duty of caring for it, and  that therefore it will perish. I do not believe that this is going to  happen, although it’s true that many times on the surface of earthly  life there appears to be nothing but confusion, pain and suffering. For  as long as we are unable to look beyond the perceptions of our earthly  existence into its spiritual background, it will be impossible to notice  the progress we and our world have been making throughout time. 

Yet, even those whose inner vision has opened cannot tell where God’s  great plan of life * wants to take us in the future. This is because it  is not our place to know any of its details. The task before all  aspiring healers and lightbringers is learning to trust the goodness of  the life that has been given to us. Every human being in this life and  our other world is part of the great stream of wisdom, love and light  that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into the  individual and collective consciousness of humankind. 

Whether someone is as yet consciously aware of this or not, with the  passing of time increasing numbers of us will be returning into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own. As pioneers of  the Aquarian Age, each one of us ultimately is here to make their  contribution towards manifesting the new age’s spirit of love and  siblinghood on the Earth plane. In any way possible we need to express  our appreciation and love for the world that has been placed into our  care and for those who contributed to bringing it into being and  maintaining it. 

Any small effort one of us makes in this direction contributes to the  activation of the Divine spark that in seed form is still slumbering in  many hearts. Each one is waiting to wake up and slowly but surely join  the great flame of Divine love that is growing ever stronger in the  heart and soul of humankind. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us  not follow where the well trodden trail may lead, but instead go where  no-one has ever walked before and there is no path. Then leave a trail  behind that others may wish to follow. That’s how each one of us is  required to go about doing their share of building the New Jerusalem,  the city of light described by St. John in his Revelation at the end of  this chapter. It is revealing itself with ever greater clarity that this  is not going to be a place somewhere ‘out there’, but right here and  now on our planet. All along the term ‘City of Light’ has been a  symbolism for this awakening of the Divine spark. 

The way forward for each one of us individually and for the whole of our  race, is this building of the New Jerusalem. Each one of us on their  own and all together, we ourselves are its builders. As soon as an  earthly self has achieved a certain degree of spiritual maturity, the  Divine spark in its heart stirs from its slumbers. With the passing of  time it grows stronger and develops into the living God within. This is  the Christ part of everyone’s own nature, who gradually takes over the  drives and urges of our lower nature and replaces them with Divine ones.  This process is the building of the New Jerusalem and it would be  pointless to wait until we go to Heaven or rather the spirit world. As  these things can only be developed in earthly life, it’s essential to  start right here and now. It is done by expressing our true nature and  thinking, speaking and acting in kind and loving ways, as well as living  in keeping with the Universal laws. This helps us to come into harmony  with the Universal forces of life. 

Anyone who is presently taking part in earthly life has been granted the  gift of another lifetime for learning to trust that the Great Mother’s  love and wisdom will always bring us and our world the spiritual growth  each one of us needs for their return into the conscious awareness of  their oneness and togetherness with God and all life. You may find it  helpful to quietly affirm to yourself every so often: ‘God is part of me  and I am part of God. Willingly I act as Its channel for lovingly  spreading Divine wisdom and truth. From love I have come and to love I  am now returning. Achieving the awareness of my true nature and reality  is the purpose of my earthly existence.’ 

Listen carefully to the responses that rise from the innermost core of  your being into our conscious awareness through the world of your  feelings. This is feedback from your inner guide and God Self, who  constantly tries to tell show you whether something you hear or read is  true or false. Bearing this in mind, let’s take a look at the following:

St. John Revelation 21: 1-6: ‘Then I saw a new Heaven and a new Earth.  The first Heaven and the first Earth had disappeared and there no longer  was any sea. I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of  Heaven from God, prepared as a bride dressed for her husband. Then I  heard a loud voice calling from the throne: ‘Look, how God lives among  human beings. He will make his home among them. They will be His people,  and He will be their God, God-with-them. He will wipe away all tears  from their eyes. There will be no more death and  mourning,  sadness or  pain. The world of the past has gone.’ 

‘Then the One sitting on the throne spoke: ‘I am making the whole of  creation new. Write this, for what I am saying is trustworthy and will  come true.’ Then he said to me: ‘It has already happened. I am the Alpha  and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. I will give water from the  well of life free to anybody who is thirsty.’ * Reflecting on these  words from where I am now, it’s not hard to recognise that the events  described in the revelation have already been taking place in our world  with the help of writings like mine for many years. Through them the  city of light has for some time been descending, in the form of Divine  knowledge and wisdom, from the Heavens, brought to us by the Angels of  the Christ Circle, the highest levels of life,  for the heart and soul  of humankind. 

Because of this there will soon no longer be any room for the sea of  ignorance, which for such a long time held us captive on the Earth  plane.  The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we acquired  during the part of our earthly education when we were made to believe  that every word of the sacred texts of our part of the world had to be  taken literally and was true. For a long time such beliefs were forced  upon us and those who dared to doubt them were declared heretics and  burnt alive on the stakes. These things ensured that we were kept firmly  nailed to the cross * of our earthly existence, until the approach of  the Age of Aquarius and its promise of spiritual freedom for all. 

The scary parts of the revelations were designed to keep us firmly  planted on the Earth plane, until the time and energies were right for  disclosing the higher esoteric meaning of St. John’s Revelations to us –  and that time is NOW. Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, the law  of life is love and every transgression against it is a sin that has to  be made good at some stage of our development. This is not going to be  done by a God-man, who merely existed as a thoughtform *, but by us –  you and me and everybody else. And at the rate we are presently moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, there soon will  be no more sea of ignorance in which anyone can drown. 

I believe that the New Jerusalem is a symbol for the heart and soul of  humankind opening itself progressively to the light of Divine wisdom and  truth, which for some years by now has been flowing ever more  powerfully from the highest levels of life into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. For me, that is the higher  esoteric meaning of the City of Light described in the Revelation of St.  John, known as the Divine.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Not By Bread Alone’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Jesus – A Thoughtform’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World
*_
_*




*_
​Looking around our world, one cannot  fail to notice the amounts of suffering * that exist in it. It is  because in the course of countless lifetimes each one of us has been  doing their share of creating it, for ourselves and our world with the  help of our thoughts, words and actions. This too did not happen without  a wise higher reason. Our own suffering familiarises us with the nature  of suffering. Witnessing the pain of others aids the awakening of our  Christ nature; its first characteristics are compassion and love. 

Alas, when the suffering we inflicted upon others’ during the earlier  parts of our earthly education, returns to us in later lifetimes when we  have matured sufficiently to be strong enough to cope with them, we  have no idea what’s hitting us and then may well ask ourselves: ‘ Why is  this happening to me, out of all people, when I lead such a good life  would never dream of harming anyone *?’ Wise ones reply to this: ‘No,  not in this lifetime but most certainly in many others.’

Whenever we have worked our way through particularly difficult and  traumatic events, we eventually reach the point when things begin to  settle down again. The time then has come for taking stock and sorting  the wheat from the chaff in our life by looking at what our experiences  have been trying to teach us. First of all we need to forgive ourselves  for having created the cause of our suffering, either in this lifetime  or previous ones. To enable us to deal with our own suffering as well as  that of others we need the kind of forgiveness that rises from deep  within our heart and soul. It alone can bring the healing and peace we  are seeking for every aspect of our being. 

Forgiveness is always an act of clemency, which in my view can only be  found through grasping the higher purpose of our experiences and why  they were necessary. Coming to terms and making peace with the events of  the past – not only this lifetime but all others – is of great  importance for all of us. Because of our inner oneness, when one of us  heals our whole world does the same.

I believe that the main cause of all the suffering we and our world ever  had to endure is ignorance, i.e. not knowing who and what we truly are  *, where we came from and one day will be going to; the wise higher  reason why we are here and that we and our world, the same as everything  else in the whole of Creation, are subject to great Cosmic laws, God’s  laws *. Everything that is in our lives has its origin in our own  thinking and behaviour patterns, and that all things start and end with  us. Therefore, if we wish to change our world, we have to begin with  ourselves.

In the long course of our evolution, it became necessary that we should  forget or rather lose all contact with the conscious awareness of these  things. But fortunately, this amnesia was not intended to last forever.  The wise higher reason behind everything that happens in earthly life is  that each one of us through their own experiences should find out the  difference between good and evil, darkness and light, and so forth.  Alas, as a result of our memory loss, the consciousness of our race  gradually filled itself with ever more false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. 

As Don Miguel Ruiz writes in ‘The Mastery of Love’: ‘The mind knows –  and that’s the problem’. The earthly mind for a very long time has been  thinking it knows things that are now revealing themselves as untrue. To  this day, this creates all the difficulties of our world. They are hard  to overcome because we need to convince the earthly mind of the truth  of the knowledge that is now coming to us from the highest levels of  life and help it to accept this.’

I believe that the first essential step towards ending the suffering of  our world is taking a good look at ourselves, our deeply ingrained  behaviour and thinking patterns and also our inner motivations. It is  necessary to establish which ones, maybe even all of them, do no longer  serve our own progress on the evolutionary spiral of life and that of  our world. They then either need to be discarded completely or at least  changed. Born of the beliefs we once saw as truth, the old ones can  present serious obstacles. As we all have brought a great deal of excess  baggage of this nature with us from previous lifetimes, everybody has  their work cut out for them.

To paraphrase a teaching from ‘The Life and Teaching of the Masters of  the Far East’, Volume Three comes: ‘A house that is divided within  itself in due course is bound to shatter and fall, but united it remains  forever. Choose carefully whom you wish to serve, for division is  failure and death. Yet, unity in the principle of the Great  Father/Mother of all life assures eternal honourable evolutionary  progress and dominion by the highest forces of life.’ 

The above is relevant to what is happening to everybody now. Many by now  are trying to develop their spiritual nature, but are wrestling with  letting go of their old fears and habits. For as long as our small  earthly self and our Highest or God Self are at loggerheads with each  other, we represent a divided house. The time has come for choosing  between allowing the desires of our lower nature to run our life for us  or turning towards to the living God within, our inner guidance, so it  can show us the way. Through this the mind of our heart develops; that’s  where the living God within dwells.

Shedding the emotional baggage of the past that this requires is by no  means easy, as many of our beliefs are very old indeed and therefore  deeply embedded in our subconscious. There is nothing for it but waiting  until they surface and when they do, ask God and the Angels to show us  how to deal with them. This requires patience and a great deal of  courage. I find it helpful to know that any obstacles on our spiritual  pathway unfailingly present us with opportunities for growing in wisdom  and understanding. So let’s rejoice and give thanks and praise for our  Divine Father/Mother’s wisdom and love who for every one of His/Her  children of the Earth provides this kind of learning.

For as long as we refuse to pay attention to what our earthly lessons  wish to teach us, time and again they will be presented to us and that  in many different forms. Until our reactions show that we have got the  message, we shall not be allowed to move on to studies of a more  elevated nature.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘Realise Your Inner Strength’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Living Bread’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There’s A Place For You Here*_






Even though you sometimes 
Think you’re feeling too much, 
If this world is too painful for you,
Don’t go, 
There’s a place for you here.

It’s okay to stop and rest.
If you need a break, it’s all right to say so.
Earthly life is neither a contest,
Nor a race or a performance.
It isn’t something one wins or loses.

You are here for more than grades,
Jobs and promotions,
More than keeping up 
With those around you or
Merely just getting by.
It’s okay to slow down.

Earth life is not about status 
Opinions or appearances.
There’s no need for faking anything, 
Have the courage to be yourself
And feel your feelings,
They are there to tell you something and
Other people are geared just the same.

If your heart is broken,
It’s okay to say it is.
If you feel stuck, just say so.
If you can’t let go of something old,
For the time being, 
That’s okay, too.

You are not alone in this world.
Beavering away behind its surface,
On the spiritual level of life,
Friends and helpers are beavering away,
Who are part of you and therefore know how you feel.
They are aware of your true value, 
That you are much more than is visible 
Of you on the surface of life.

The friends behind the scenes are 
Waiting for you to ask for their help.
Because of freedom of will they can otherwise
Not come to you and show you the way. 
It’s never too late for a new beginning
And you are never alone.
Whatever you truly need 
And anything else that’s rightfully yours
Is sure to come to you, 
In due course.
Just ask and see what happens.

There’s a place for every one of us here
And also in our other world,
But for a while that one can wait for you.
No matter how dire any situation may appear to be,
There is always a way forward and
Whenever you think you can’t carry on any longer,
You are ready to discover
That in truth no-one is ever alone. 

On the inner level all life is one and
There is no separation between anything. 
Everybody has a Higher Self, who has been waiting
For a long time to show us how to find our way.
We also have friends and helpers in the spirit world.
All we have to do is reach out and request their help.
Without asking nothing can reach us
From the higher levels of life.
For love’s sake don’t disappoint them!

Jamie Tworkowski
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Pain And Sorrow
*_
_*




*_​Know that you are a beloved child of the  Universe and that what you are presently going through is merely a  passing phase. Our life moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral in two and a half year circles and I guarantee that you will not  always feel the way you are doing now. God and the Angels, as well as  countless other spirit friends and helpers, invisible to earthly eyes,  have always been with every one of us. And because on the inner level of  life they are part of us, they know our troubles only too well. They  are willing to help us, but cannot do so unless someone asks for it. So,  why not have a go at reaching out to them and requesting their  assistance? Then sit back and observe what kind of form it may take. It  often comes in quite unexpected and miraculous ways. You will be  surprised, of that I am sure. 

Finding great joy and lasting happiness * is the birthright of all human  souls. In fact, the whole gamut of feelings human beings are capable of  have to be experienced by each one of us at some time, though not  necessarily all in the same lifetime. Wise ones appreciate that earthly  life is filled with rights. And they bear in mind that every right  brings with some kind of duty and that this includes the one of  experiencing at some stage of their development the depths of depravity,  pain and suffering. This is the only way human beings can get to know  the difference between the polar opposites of God’s nature and their own  *.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Pain’
•    ‘Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘The Dual Nature Of God And Humankind’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Pain*_







A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’ 
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that is your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons 
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise 
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that 
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you, 
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust 
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that 
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy, 
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Realise Your Inner Strength*_






​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’:  ‘The purpose of every  earthly lifetime is the development of the higher aspects of your nature  and bringing forth your own inner strength. By constantly tapping into  and using them your spiritual light and power increase, so that with the  passing of time you become more god-like. You will find that the more  the radiance of the spiritual side of your being lights up your daily  tasks and encounters, the more easily you cope with earthly life.

‘We too once walked that pathway and therefore know how difficult it can  be for as long as our physical bodies hold you tightly in its grip with  its pains and afflictions of mind, body and spirit. * By now we also  know that all these things are the direct result of the thinking and  behaviour patterns of the small self with its tiresome ego and fearful  earthly mind. For a long time the lower self in its arrogance believes  it knows everything when in truth it does not have a clue about anything  that really matters, in particular the spiritual background of its  earthly existence.

‘This is because in the course of many lifetimes the lower self gets  lost in an ever denser jungle of erroneous beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. The walls of this prison with the passing of time grow so  thick that they enclose the small self like a black box. The atoms and  molecules of the physical body’s cells eventually are so tightly packed  together that they act similar to a prison cell, which for a long time  cannot be penetrated by even the smallest rays of the light of spiritual  wisdom. Yet, with every spell of suffering a bit more of God’s light  re-enters them and speeds up their vibrations sufficiently so that  sparks of understanding can seep in. With the passing of time more and  more of it penetrates the consciousness of the sufferer.

‘The creation of the prison cell is necessary for the early stages of  your earthly development. It ensures that the spirit and soul within it  cannot escape until the learning from its lessons have been thoroughly  absorbed. Thus they are forced to take part in the lessons of getting to  know the characteristics of their lower and lowest nature. Without this  the human spirit, whose true nature as a spark of the Divine is  all-loving, giving and forgiving, would be unable to endure the  extremely tough school of earthly life. If it had not been cut off from  its true nature and home in God’s loving embrace, human spirit and souls  could not respond to the demands of Earth’s harsh and cold, alien and  frequently hostile environment. 

‘All matter consists of the Universal Christ’s light. During the initial  stages of creating physical bodies for young and inexperienced spirits  and their souls the Divine light is gradually withdrawn from the matter  surrounding them during their earthly sojourns, so it grows ever denser.  This descent into physicality continues until the small lower self has  lost all recall of its true nature and origin. That’s when it is ready  to attend to the hardest parts of its earthly education. 

‘During each lifetime spent without the awareness of your true nature, a  fresh layer of all manner of fears, especially those of the unknown and  death is left behind in the memories of your soul. They form deposits  which at some stage of your development have to be dismantled, by none  other than you and that may reveal itself as surprisingly hard work. The  same as every new layer you once accumulated took you away from the  Source of your being, God, those you dissolve move you closer to Him/Her  again. This process is an essential part of every human being’s  compulsory earthly education.

‘We, your spirit friends and helpers, need you on the other side of the  veil of consciousness as much as you need us. Our task is showing you  how you can triumph over the darkness of the spiritual ignorance that  has been overshadowing every aspect of your world, individually and  collectively, for such a long time. Your part consists of the grounding  of your steadily increasing store of spiritual knowledge by applying its  principles to your daily life. You then need to share your insights and  beliefs with as many as possible, to enable them to increase their  inner strength and help their spiritual wings to grow. True evolutionary  progress for your whole world is made each time you lift yourself and  someone around you above the common narrow horizons and vision of  earthly life. 

‘Leaning on a teaching from the Jesus legend, we say to you: ‘Rise from  your bed and walk.’ The bed is a metaphor for your earthly existence and  the way of walking we mean is letting the light of the spiritual path  show the way that leads to the rediscovery and reconnection with the  inner Source of your being. Do all you can to re-establish your contact  with it and work together with it, so you can be used as an ever more  powerful channel through which the blessing and healing energies of the  Universal Forces can flow into Mother Earth and all her lifeforms and  from there into the rest of Creation.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Peace Be With You*

*



*

May Divine peace fill your whole being, 
within and without, today and forever.

May you be able to love and accept yourself, 
just the way you are.

May you trust that you are always in the right place. 

May you be aware of the infinite possibilities that 
have their origin in trusting the basic goodness of your existence
and its Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
who constantly provides for all of everyone’s needs, 
including yours.

May you use the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon you
for doing your share of making our world into 
a more beautiful and peaceful place 
for everything that shares it with us.

May you be able to give the full measure of the love 
that is the most important part of your being,
to everything that comes your way.

May your soul enjoy the freedom of singing and dancing,
Praising and loving whatever comes your way,
 every moment of each day and week, month and year 
of your present lifetime
and whatever waits for you beyond.

And may God and the Angels bless you and keep you safe, 
now and forever.

Amen

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Cleansing Human Consciousness
*_
_*




*_​As we know by now, Divine wisdom and  truth directly from the Source has always accompanied us. It was just  that during the early stages of humankind’s earthly development, to make  the teachings they were giving easier to understand, the Angels  presented them through human teachers with whom we could identify and  connect with the knowledge they were bringing. By now sufficient numbers  of us have grown into adulthood and are therefore ready to act as  receiver/transmitter stations through which the inspiration from the  highest levels of life can flow every more powerfully direct into  individual beings and our whole world. 

The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age the more powerful its energies  will be influencing everything that shares Mother Earth with us.  Gradually every one of the cosy notions that have been with us for a  long time will be removed from the collective and individual  consciousness of our world. The first one that comes to mind is that at  some stage in the future a saviour and redeemer will appear in our world  to cleanse all those who follow him or her from the sins of their past  *. This person was a messenger and a child of God, the only one who was  ever born on the Earth. All anyone had to do was follow this mythical  being and regularly attend the church that had come into being around  it. Once a week on Sundays was sufficient for being saved and redeemed,  quite automatically. 

Now that ever more of us are reaching spiritual adulthood, the true  meaning of this promise is revealing itself. To reveal that it was  neither a false pledge nor some kind of a hoax, the only thing required  is an understanding of the underlying higher esoteric meaning of this  tale, the same as all other spiritual teachings that ever appeared in  our world. From the evolutionary point many have reached by now it’s not  hard to see that the only way of saving and redeeming ourselves and our  world is by freely and willingly surrendering our whole being with all  its affairs into the hands of the Highest forces of life, known as God. 

The word Islam * means total surrender to God. This is achieved by  conducting a life of loving service to the One, working as Its channel  for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. It denotes following  God’s will and wishes to do all we can to alleviate the suffering of our  world. The instructions for this we receive intuitively through our  inner guidance, the living God within. Total surrender to God can never  come about through inflicting as much pain and suffering on humankind as  we can. 

This submission includes conducting our life in accordance with the  Universal laws *. With this knowledge the Divine forces are laying the  instrument into everyone’s own hands for taking charge of our destiny  through refusing to create difficult and painful Karma for ourselves.  When we start sending nothing but good, kind and loving thoughts, words  and deeds into our world, they are the only things that can return to  us, as soon as the Karmic debts that have accrued in our spiritual  bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. This is the only way they can  be paid – by none other than us. And that’s how in the fullness of time  every human being will redeem themselves. 

Another cherished false beliefs has been the notion that Heaven and Hell  * are places ‘somewhere up there or down there’ that we go to. Are the  experiences of our most difficult relationships in the here and now not  sufficient proof that Heaven and Hell are states of consciousness? With  the help of the thinking and behaviour patterns we brought with us from  previous lifetimes, each one of us is quite capable of creating Heaven  or Hell, for ourselves and those around us. Without being aware of what  we were doing, we are likely to have made them even harder to endure  during the early stages of our present lifetime because of all manner of  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. The realisation of what we  are doing is the first step towards empowering us to consciously change  our character make-up into a more positive and constructive one. 

Because as earthlings we are allowed the freedom to make up our own  minds about things and for making their own decisions *, the choice  whether we want to walk this pathway or not is ours. During the early  stages of our earthly education we are largely unaware of what kind of a  precious gift this is and that it needs to be handled wisely and the  greatest of care. But as we mature into spiritual adulthood it gradually  dawns on us what freedom of choice truly means and the responsibilities  it brings with it. For example, making conscious decisions in our daily  lives how our ideas of Heaven can be realised in earthly life. 

From that point onwards some real progress on our spiritual pathway at  last becomes possible. How much of it we are making is disclosed to  those in charge of our development in the spirit world – the eye that  never sleeps – through our actions and reactions in daily life. In  particular this applies to our behaviour towards the less evolved  siblings in the family of humankind. How kind and tolerant, without  condoning what they are doing, is our approach to those who do not yet  know better than creating hell for themselves and those around them?  These poor souls surely deserve our compassion, as so far they have no  idea of what they are in the process of creating for themselves in  future lifetimes *. Caught in the dungeon of their ignorance, they  insist on producing ever more negative and difficult Karma for  themselves, unaware that at some stage of their development it has to be  made good.

At least now and then let’s spare a loving thought for these unfortunate  people. In some future lifetime they too will begin to awaken to their  true nature. Eventually they will discover that all human beings have  the power within to transform their lives and that of others from a  living Hell on Earth into a small piece of Heaven on the Earth, which  they themselves will be creating. If we told them about it now, they  would not believe us. But even so, whenever a person who is afflicted in  this way crosses your path, gently try to nudge them in the right  direction, the way someone once did with you and me. 

There is a strong possibility that it could be predestined for you to be  the one who assists them with walking their first step towards the  great change of consciousness and initiation, which every one of us at  some stage has to experience. Oh, what grandiose words! All they  represent in simple terms is changing our outlook on life and with it  our inner attitudes towards ourselves, those around us and our world.  That is the long awaited spiritual rebirth and the more of us get  involved in this process, the more the spiritual rebirth of our race and  world will gather speed.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace In Our World
*_
​ _*




*_​ Where there is righteousness in the heart,
There is beauty in the character.
Where there is beauty in the character,
There is harmony in the home.
Where there is harmony in the home,
There is order in the nation,
And when spiritual order has come to all nations,
There will be peace in our world.

Chinese Proverb
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Armageddon
*_
_*




*_​ Whenever one takes a closer look at our  world one cannot help getting the impression that it is in a state of  utter chaos and destruction. But let this not deceive you. Reject the  temptation of joining the thoughts of darkness, fear and doubt of those  around you. Refuse to be drawn into this stream of consciousness and  know within your heart of hearts that everything that is happening is  going to lead to some kind of positive and constructive conclusion.  Familiar with the Universal law of evolution, wise ones know that  everything that’s ugly and destructive in our world is in the process of  evolving into something beautiful and constructive. They are aware that  there will always be a good ending to everything and that it cannot be  any other way. Expecting it is by no means false optimism; it is  justified. 

That’s why wise ones make it almost a ritual in their life not to  participate in negative and destructive thoughts and words. At all times  they look for the good that is hidden behind everything. This helps  them to remain positive and constructive, irrespective of what takes  place around them. Their behaviour has the power of penetrating the  darkness and mists of our world with the light of the living God within  them. Because all matter is created from the Christ Star’s light, our  inner light can shine through and dissolve the mists surrounding even  the densest matter. Light is love and love is light and every loving  thought we send to anyone creates more light and is added to that which  is already there. The matter becomes lighter and less dense, the  vibrations of the atoms and molecules of the cells speed up and heal.

Anyone who still believes that someone will come to save and redeem us  or that Armageddon has yet to happen, to my mind, is barking up the  wrong tree. The time for swinging into action and doing our share of  rescuing ourselves and our world from destruction is now. It has to be  done, by the likes of you and me, so please do not procrastinate and get  on with it. Armageddon is not an event to come. It is an idea and a  symbolism for the inner struggle between the small earthly and the  Highest Self, and the forces of good and evil within each one of us,  which has been taking place all along.

As far as Armageddon on the outer plane of life is concerned, I believe  that the two World Wars with their grand finale of the horror of the  atomic bombs that were dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, were  Armageddon and the Apocalypse rolled into one. The sad spectacle of the  towering inferno of large parts of some of the finest cities of the  Western world going up in smoke has been one of the outer manifestations  of the clearing actions that were at that time taking place on the  inner plane. To this day they are occupied with the process of cleansing  us and our world of the negative energies we accumulated over the ages.  To all of us they are offering valuable opportunities for balancing our  spiritual bankbooks. 

But still, one cannot help wondering how many more demonstrations we  need of the consequences of power abuse, dangerous psychic experimenting  that is combined with the irresponsible manipulation of the mass of  people. When one considers the orgies of massacring each other by the  millions and the wholesale destruction of material possessions of World  War I and II, surely no Armageddon anyone could dream of in their  wildest imaginations could be worse. And isn’t it strange that the  commandment ‘Thou shall not kill’ from Exodus 20:2-17 and Deuteronomy  5:6-21 does not seem to exist when it comes to the ‘joy’ of maiming and  destroying each other in the name of a God who appears to agree with  this notion? 

The Commandments are a set of biblical laws relating to ethics and  worship that play a fundamental role in the Abrahamic religions. They  are also known as the Decalogue, which the Angels gave to our world with  the help of the Moses legend. This part of the sacred texts includes  instructions for worshipping only God, honouring one’s parents and for  keeping the Sabbath, as well as prohibitions against idolatry,  blasphemy, murder, adultery, theft, dishonesty and coveting. In the  Hebrew Bible the commandments appear in the books of Exodus and  Deuteronomy. Modern scholars have found that they have their origin in  Hittite and Mesopotamian laws and treaties, but are divided over when  they were written and by whom. The Angels are looking on and smiling.  They know, but they are not telling us. 

Judaism, Christianity and Islam are the Abrahamic religions. The sacred  texts of each one of them contain the Commandments and they came down to  them from preceding religions. Each one of the these three religions  has always conveniently ignored the words ‘Thou shall not kill!’,  pretending that taking other people’s lives in times of war and  terrorist actions does not represent killing. We earthlings cannot  create life and therefore have no right to destroy it, especially not  wanton and randomly like in times and activities like that. Because the  law of life is love, doing so creates particularly severe Karma. 

Those who believe that children are created by us are mistaken. They  merely come through us and are not of us. The wisdom and love of the  Great Father/Mother creates them through us. * Universal law decrees  that before anything new can be born, something old always has to die.  This is also valid for the many outdated beliefs that are still at large  in our world. The more the birth process of humankind’s awakening  Christ consciousness progresses, the more they are systematically  removed, on the inner as well as the outer level. 

Our spirit friends and helpers on all its levels for a long time have  been beavering on our behalves. This will continue until even the last  and slowest one of us has been guided into the awareness of God’s true  nature and their own, and the predestined role * every human being has  always had to play in God’s great plan of life *. Finding this knowledge  is the birthright of all God’s children of the Earth as well as the  right of learning how to walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. And  that’s how, one small step after another, we are inexorably moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. In the end it takes  every one of us, without exception, to a high and holy destiny.

The laws of love and evolution are seeing to it that under the  guardianship of God and the Angels everything in our own lives and that  of our world will eventually come right. Because everything is taken  care of by them, there is no need to be afraid of the future and what it  may bring. Even if all manner of events still have to take place in our  lives in the course of paying our karmic debts, for as long as we  accept that these things are part of God’s perfect justice * and  therefore inevitable, they do not need to stand in the way of our  happiness. This surrender of our whole being to the will of the Highest  brings inward happiness and joy. Besides, it can bring about the most  wonderful occurrences that make us think: ‘This has to be the work of  the Angels and our spirit friends.’ 

As soon as we submit our whole being to the forces of the Highest, we  can rely upon it that help will always be there when we need it. It may  come to us in quite surprising ways and be of particularly gentle,  loving and caring kind. That’s the hallmark of those working behind the  scenes of earthly life. They never leave us and are always ready to  bring us their blessings and some kind of compensation. Even if some  hard knocks still have to endured by us, our invisible friends and  helpers are sure to reward us with something. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Miracle Of Birth’
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘New Hope For Childless Couples’
•    ‘You Are Special’
‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘My Justice Is Perfect’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Of Good And Evil
*_
​ _*




*_​ One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened t
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.​ When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.​ For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Shedding False Beliefs And Prejudices
*_
_*




*_​Human beings are like snakes who shed  their skins many times during the various stages of their growth.  Something similar happens to our spiritual development when our  consciousness cleanses * itself of the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions we acquired in the course of all previous lifetimes. To  help us understand this process, a long, long time ago the Angels gave  our world the snake * as a symbol of the wisdom and love of the Great  Mother. However, during the time of the patriarchy * the feminine and  its wisdom and love were removed from its religions. The declaration  that the sacred texts had to be understood literally the Divine truth  was systematically suppressed. Through this the snake changed into a  symbol of evil that was instrumental in bringing about everything that  was bad and wrong with our world. 

Martin Luther, the Father of the Reformation in Germany who, for the  first time in its history, made the Bible accessible to lay people by  translating it into German, observed: ‘Reason should be destroyed in all  Christians’ and ‘Reason is the greatest enemy that faith has.’ These  words were very much in keeping with the Zeitgeist of the Piscean Age *.  It was the age of lying and cheating, deceptions and corruption,  deviousness and dishonesty. All of this prepared our world for the  coming of the Age of Aquarius *, the age of truth and honesty, integrity  and loyalty, bringing things out into the open where everybody can see  and understand what’s going on. That precisely is happening  increasingly. And the deeper we move into this age, the more of us will  be receiving their own vision of the Divine truth, directly from the  heartmind of the Highest forces of life. 

The age of Pisces has been teaching us the value of the above mentioned  qualities, so that when we discover them we appreciate and value them  and protect as best we can. Under the cleansing influence of Pluto’s  energies in Capricorn * nothing remains hidden. Eventually the scales  will fall from the eyes of even the slowest of us. They too will begin  to understand and start complying with the spirit of our time and  conduct their affairs in keeping with it, freely and willingly  responding to the demands for openness, honesty and above all: TRUTH.  For that, my dear Friends, is the will of God for the Age of Aquarius.  Aquarius represents the voice and will of God. 

Martin Luther was also a farseeing man who wrote: ‘If I knew I had to  die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today.’ This shows that  he too was working not merely for himself and his time, even more so for  future generations. This means not as much for our children’s children,  but for ourselves when we return to the Earth in coming lifetimes as  our own offspring, because everyone is their own ancestor *. We shall  then reap the rewards of our present efforts in the form being able to  live on a planet where life is at peace and all work together and for  each other, instead of against, which so many in their spiritual  ignorance insist on doing to this day. 

Such folks would to well to follow Martin Luther’s recommendation of:  ‘Study the animal world and you will understand human behaviour much  better.’ As we evolve and grow in spiritual understanding and layer upon  layer of our false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions are shed, the  more our consciousness cleanses * itself of them, the stronger our  higher nature grows and gradually takes over. 

But let there be no doubt about it that Earth life is hard school. This  is not only because of the wars that to this day are testing the  strength of the more evolved parts of humankind’s spirit. It is also  because of the astral and etheric forces to which we unconsciously  respond. We have other bodies besides our physical one, which are finer  and much more sensitive than their outer shell. On these bodies the  thought forces of passion, hatred and bloodshed that emanate from souls  in the trouble stricken parts of our world are constantly beating. And  that’s the cause of much nerve strain and heartache, sorrow and fear in  the rest of us on the physical plane. The finer bodies are use  exclusively once the outer physical one has been cast off. These are the  bodies that accompany us from lifetime to lifetime, until finally our  spirit and soul has become sufficiently evolved so they can also be  shed. 

The soul is our emotional body; one of the vehicles every spirit uses  during the various stages of its long evolution. Each individual soul is  part of the soul consciousness of humankind and ultimately our world.  Because of the oneness of life on its inner level everybody’s soul has  always been affected by everything that any one of us ever felt. These  feelings were and still are caused by all the thoughts that pass through  our minds. For better as well as for worse, in this way we are  constantly absorbing everybody else’s vibrations. Can you see the  importance of positive thinking * and why we are told that when we harm  another, we also hurt ourselves; and that we are all responsible for  whatever happens in our world? 

By now, there is so much suffering on our planet that when it comes to  finding ways of overcoming it, there is only one realistic choice and  that is asking God and the Angels for their assistance. They alone know  how we, individually and collectively, can redeem the mountains of  karmic debts each one of us has accumulated along the way. The only  sensible thing for us is to trust God’s perfect laws and justice and  patiently endure whatever our healing journey brings to the surface of  our consciousness, so it can be dealt with. This not only balances our  own karmic account but also that of our world. There is no easy way out  and no exceptions are made, of that we can be sure. And as all of us  have done our share of creating the present state of our world *, don’t  you think it’s fair that everybody should make their contribution  towards resolving its problems?

The power of thought * cannot be stressed too strongly. And because our  thoughts build the realities of our world and determine its state, it is  crucial that we learn to control our thought processes. I see the duty  of every aspiring wise one and healer as making a genuine effort at  sending nothing but kind and loving, understanding and forgiving  thoughts into everything that takes place in our world and to everybody  involved. It is our task to lift them and everything else that is  causing any kind of problem, personal, national of international ones,  into the light of the Christ Star, the symbol of the Universal Christ,  who is the Highest Star and the brightest Light in the whole of  Creation. 

Each one of us being a spark that once went forth from the loving heart  of the Star, its light is the Great Father/Mother to us all. At any  given moment Its children have the birthright of asking for Its guidance  and protection that it may come to us intuitively, through our inner  guidance. As this spark has been waiting to wake up in all human hearts,  let’s do our best not to disappoint it. All we have to do is ask our  Highest Self to teach us how to project the radiance of Its wisdom,  acting as Its channel, so it can flow through us into all human hearts  and souls, evolved and less evolved ones alike, and from there into the  rest of world.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
•    ‘The Snake - Symbol Of The Goddess’s Wisdom’
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•     ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Art Of Listening *_

_*



*_

Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life, 
Teach me the art of listening:
To my nearest and dearest,
My family and friends, 
Neighbours and co-workers.
Help me to become ever more aware that,
No matter what words anyone uses,
The underlying message always is:
‘Listen to me, accept and love me,
As the person I truly am.’

Teach me to listen, Great Spirit,
Also to those who are far from me:
To the pleas of the lost and lonely,
The frightened and forgotten,
And to the cries of all
Who are anguished in other ways.

Teach me to listen, Great Spirit,
To my own deepest, innermost needs.
Help me to trust that 
The small still voice of conscience
That speaks to me from the depths of my heart, 
Is the voice of Your wisdom and truth.

Teach me to listen within, Great Spirit,
To the sound of Your beloved voice,
In times of being busy or bored,
Of certainty and doubt,
Noise and silence.

Teach all of us to listen, Great Spirit,
Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us.
Because the earthly education of many 
Is presently drawing to its close,
Please help us to resolve
All outstanding issues between people,
So that every one of our relationships 
Can be transformed into a friendship,
So that we are ready when our final departure 
From this plane of life has come
And You and the Angels are guiding us on
To lessons of a higher nature. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There A God?*_







​From ‘The Treasured Writings of Kahlil Gibran – Kahlil the Heretic’ comes the following: _‘What  is this mystery that plays so great a part in our lives? What is this  Law that drives us into a rough road and stops us just before we reach  the face of the Sun, where we might rejoice? What is this power that  elevates our spirits until we reach the mountain top, smiling and  glorying, and suddenly casts us to the depths of the valley, weeping and  suffering? What is this life that embraces us like a lover one day, and  fights us like an enemy the next?’ _

Where does one sensibly start the exploration of such a vast theme?  Maybe by first asking ourselves the most fundamental question of all,  which has to be: ‘Is there a God?’ What do you think? After all that has  happened and still is going on in our world, could there possibly be  one? And should the answer be ‘yes’ and if our God is a loving one – as  we are being told – why does He allow our world to be so full of pain,  suffering, and inequalities?’ Great parts of humankind, to this day,  have such a limited perception of the Eternal that they have  difficulties grasping that there is a great deal between Heaven and  Earth that has yet to be discovered by humankind. 

Finding out who or what God is and who we are is part of the freedom of  the Aquarian Age. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and I see the  matter as follows: Yes, I do not only merely believe, I know that there  is a God – to be more precise – a Creator. This is because I intuitively  feel and that it simply cannot be any other way. Yet, I wouldn’t dream  of categorically stating that this is the case. To me, like all great  ideas, it’s very simple really. How could there be a Creation without a  Creator? It’s got to have been created by something or someone. In my  view, the answers to our questions of a spiritual nature depend on our  own perception and level of awareness. In particular this applies to how  and what we imagine God to be. Is it a being or is it the all-pervading  energy that manifests itself in humankind not only as that which is  good and right and holy, but also the lowest and most evil? The part of  God all human beings on the Earth plane are ultimately striving to bring  forth expresses itself in the tolerance and love we feel and the  kindness we give to each other, without expecting anything in return. 

Many have difficulties coming to terms with the fact that God is in  everything and therefore in the best as well as the worst that is in us  and our world. That which is discordant and ugly, crude and barbaric is  the lower unevolved aspect which, with the passing of time, is sure to  evolve into something that is good and right, beautiful and perfect.  This is as much true in us as in everything else in the whole of  Creation. And this must be motivated Werner Heisenberg, 1901-1976,  German theoretical physicist and one of the key pioneers of quantum  mechanics to write: ‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences  will turn you into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is  waiting for you.’ There comes the point when one realises that all human  scientific efforts can only ever be mere attempts at fathoming out and  emulating the spiritual scientific laws of God.

All of us have a different perception * of ourselves, our world and God.  Each has only one window into these aspects and that is their own. We  alone can and indeed have to decide what the Divine as well as  everything else means to us. To my mind, different ways of looking at  the same issues with which humankind has been wrestling since time  immemorial, do not render any of the conclusions someone came to wrong  or in some way inferior to another. If something has been and to this  day is purposely misleading, this undoubtedly too is happening in  keeping with the help and will of God and the Angels, so that we should  learn to appreciate and value the truth, when it eventually comes to us,  as it will when the time is right. Without the support of God and the  Angels nothing can take place anywhere. And that applies as much to the  various belief systems of our world as it does to the different types of  astrology, like Aztec, Chinese, Karmic, Mayan and Vedic astrology. 

I see us all as tiny particles of a vast whole and believe that the  functioning of one of us is as important as that of all the others for  the wellbeing of race and our world. Every single one of us is rare and  precious in the eyes of the One who created us. And whatever we imagine  this being to be, even the greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we  and our world cannot have appeared out of nowhere. I believe that there  is a Great Plan of life and that no matter what happens on the Earth  plane, we and our world are safe. God alone – and by this I mean the  Great Universal Force, Father/Mother of all life – knows the plan and  holds the reigns of our world and all worlds firmly in His/Her loving  hands. 

For the sake of the patriarchy with its all-male Divinity, we still had  to be told by the Jesus legend’s Matthew 24:34-36: ‘Even Heaven and  Earth will pass away, yet my words shall not pass away. Concerning the  hour and the day when this will happen, no-one knows, not even the  Angels of Heaven, but the Father alone.’ But now we are allowed to know  that the Angels are the executors of the God’s great plan of life and  they do know that this time NOW. Heaven and Earth are not literally  passing away, merely the understanding of what kind of purpose they are  fulfilling for the spiritual development of our race.

In my view, there is nothing wrong with us and our world. God designed  us to be exactly the way we are. We are not some kind of messy random  appearance or cosmic joke. We have been carefully placed in this life so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the  way we are, because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants  us to be. The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero,  106-43 BC, wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect  the Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, but they  are particles of this perfection.’ To help us bring forth this  perfection from within, all that is required from us is that we should  act in kind and loving ways and give of our best in all situations.  Through this constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more  strongly from the very core of our being into the outer self, until it  has finally taken over our whole being and we have become a Christed one  in our own right.

One thing is sure, as you and I will soon explore together, our life and  all life is something much more beautiful and profound, as well as a  great deal less complicated than any of us could ever have thought  possible. Where does one start to explain? Best of all probably through  an affirmation that the core of all being, including humankind’s, is  spirit. We are here to find a new understanding of ourselves and to  re-discover that first and foremost we are spirit. Over many lifetimes,  each one of us has learnt and grown through gathering their own  experiences of life in physicality. Through this, each individual and  also our world developed a soul. Our own soul is part of the soul of our  world; this in turn is part of the soul of the whole of Creation. 

At the beginning of the Aquarian Age we are finding a new type of  religion that is no longer purely of the mind, but forces its way onto  the surface of our consciousness directly from the wellspring of our own  hearts. The best definition that’s come my way to date I found the  other day in a place where I would have least expected it, namely in  Joanna Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character  of this tale. His father has died and the local priest drops in and  offers him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses,  the priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the  Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I  may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am  not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your  colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this  frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers?  Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an  awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a  fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive  ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a  concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to  offer me?’ 

God is hard to describe in mere earthly terms, but I will try. To me,  God is something infinitely more sacred and holy, a power much greater,  higher and more enlightened that is radiant with the true meaning of  light, compassion and love than the teachings of the old religions of  our world could ever convey. With their lack of understanding for the  true purpose and meaning of Earth life and the esoteric background of  their own teachings, all too frequently the Ancient Teachings, which  messengers from the higher and highest levels of life from time to time  brought to humankind, were misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes  this happened – as it does in many places to this day – intentionally  for the purpose of manipulating the masses into obedience and submission  to satisfy the lust for power of those in charge. In many such  distortions were necessary because that was all our race could  comprehend at the time when a new part of God’s wisdom and truth was  given to our world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

Recommended Viewing 
•     ‘Spiritual Awakening’

One of the most inspiring videos that has ever come my way on this theme.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Where Is The Kingdom Of God?*_






​Every experience that comes our way is a  test to establish which level of spiritual maturity our earthly self  has reached. The way we react to the people and events in our lives  reveals this more than anything else. This lifetime is an extra special  one for everybody because it presents all of us with many opportunities  for finding some true enlightenment through being initiated into the  higher and highest mysteries of life. Having a much better idea of God’s  nature and our own by now, it’s not hard to see that this is highly  unlikely to consist of what the Buddhists call Nirvana. 

Each one of us contains God’s energies and they are of a dynamic and  expansive nature. Ceaselessly creating, they are constantly bringing new  worlds into being and destroying old ones that have outlived their  usefulness. To my mind, human beings find their greatest enlightenment  when they become aware that all life – including their own – is subject  to Universal laws. Of particular relevance here are those of evolution  and of Karma *. 

From the moment someone becomes aware of the existence of these laws,  the Universe places the instrument for their own redemption and that of  our world into their own hands. Even the slowest one of us eventually  grasps that if they endeavour to give only of the good and the best they  are capable of, nothing but the more of the same can in due course  return to them.

That is exactly what is going to happen in the Age of Aquarius, as ever  more focus their whole attention on sending only kind and loving  thoughts, words and deeds into our world. And this, my dear friends, is  the only way the long promised New Heaven and Earth can come into being.  Each and every one of us has to make their own contribution towards  bringing into being an ever more peaceful world and the long promised  golden age of plenty *, when violence, crime and war, suffering and pain  have been overcome, and greed and selfishness are no longer known. 

The energies of the Aquarian Age are influencing us and everything else  in our world ever more powerfully. A great deal of spiritual progress  can be made be everybody who is willing to put their hands to the wheel  and get to work on improving their own character by bringing forth from  within themselves their own highest Christ qualities. As soon as these  have taken over a sufficiently great part of our earthly self, it is no  longer difficult to accept that everything that has ever happened – and  still is taking place in our world – has always served a wise higher  purpose. 

The awareness of this, hand in hand with God and the Angels, makes it  much easier to face up to any challenges that our karmic debts may still  have to present us. It is good to rest safely in the knowledge that  they will always be with us, ready and willing to show us the way and  help us to work our way through anything. It is no empty promise that,  when we do our best, God will do the rest.

The Universal law of compensation will eventually bless each one of us  for everything we had to endure during our lifetimes on the Earth with a  glorious reward. This recompense will not come about in some  never-never-land, but in the here and now. An ever stronger faith of not  merely believing but knowing through our own experiences that the  Highest forces are always taking care of us is the finest gift anyone  can hope to receive. 

Each one of us is a special and unique being *. And the development of  the characteristics of our higher Christ nature as well as the many  talents the Universe has bestowed upon each one of us in rich measure  can only take place in earthly life. It’s well worth every small effort  we make, as once we have found both of them they will forever be ours.  Once gained, our unwavering faith in God as well as our character  qualities, good, band and indifferent ones, are the only things we can  take with us each time we depart from this plane into the world of  spirit. From there they will accompany us into all future lifetimes,  wherever they may be spent.

Anyone who is willing to serve the Highest Forces by working unselfishly  and unstintingly, under their guidance and protection, for the good of  the whole are sure to find the Angels assisting them in many surprising  ways. It is in their power to provide us with everything we shall ever  require. They are in charge of our lives and always see to it that we  make the right contacts and get the resources we truly need. It’s their  task to assist each one of with fulfilling the purpose of their present  earthly existence at this very special time of transformation and  rebirth of humankind’s spiritual nature. They show where our  contributions towards blessing and healing ourselves, each other and our  world are most effective. 

Through the Angels the spirit of the Universal Christ with the help of  the Jesus legend told us: ‘Seek ye first the Kingdom of God’ *. That  raises the age-old question: ‘Where is this kingdom?’ This tale has been  their way of guiding the consciousness of our world into the gradual  realisation that the whole of Creation is God’s kingdom and that God is  in everything that is. This, however, would only reveal itself when the  story could be understood from the higher esoteric viewpoint. In the  fullness of time every earthling will be aware that God’s kingdom is not  somewhere ‘out there’, but dwells in the very core of everyone’s own  being. 

God’s kingdom is an inner state of consciousness. It never was or will  be a place to which anyone goes on a physical plane of life. It’s the  realisation that on every level of life and in all lifeforms the  Creator’s consciousness is present. The corollary of this is that our  physical bodies are as much part of God as their indwelling spirits and  souls. And whatever is in God is also in us and as above, so below  applies throughout the whole of Creation. And because on the inner level  of life there is no separation between anything, God is as much part of  our physical bodies as being our highest spiritual consciousness. 

The awakening of the Divine spark of the Christ Spirit manifests itself  through a constantly increasing love to do that which is good and right.  This proves to the wise ones in charge of our spiritual development in  the background of earthly life that we really are willingly following  our inner guidance, the living God within, not merely saying so.  Lip-service is no good where spiritual matters are concerned. Everything  has to be for real. This ensures that, whenever we are in need of  support of any kind and ask God and the Angels for it, without  specifying what form it should take, it unfailingly comes. 

The Angels in their role of Divine messengers are utterly dependable and  trustworthy. As executors of the great plan of life *, they are  familiar with the Great Father/Mother’s will. Following their  instructions, they are showing each one of us our place in this plan.  Part of their work is helping us to find the special task * during the  transformations of the Aquarian Age that has been assigned to us. Having  been taught by our own life’s experiences that it’s safe to trust  implicitly that whatever guidance we receive from them intuitively will  always be good and right, we do not find it hard to say: ‘Thy will,  Great Spirit, not mine.’

* Recommended Reading
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Seek Ye First the Kingdom of God’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Colonising New Planets
*_
_*




*_​From time to time there is talk about  the colonising of new planets, but in spite of the evidence that on the  purely physical level it may well be possible, I do not believe that we  shall ever make any real progress in this direction. Some years ago the  American scientist, Professor Carl Sagan, who was well known for his  research into terra-forming of other planets, did some extensive  laboratory experiments. He found that blue-green algae thrive on carbon  dioxide and have a phenomenal tolerance of hostile conditions,  particularly extremes of temperature. The atmosphere of the planet Venus  is extremely dense and rich in carbon dioxide, which makes the surface  temperature of the planet too high for human beings.

The professor suggested that terra-forming of this planet could best be  achieved by changing its atmosphere. It was his idea that a number of  rockets could be sent to criss-cross the Venusian atmosphere to bring  this about. The nose cones would be filled with blue-green algae; they  would be triggered to explode into the atmosphere of the planet. The  algae would instantly begin to feed on the carbon dioxide available.  This in due course would effect sufficient changes in the atmosphere to  cause heavy rainfall, thus reducing the planet’s surface temperature. 

Being nearer to the Sun than the Earth, but of comparable size to her,  Venus would still remain warmer than our planet. However, large areas of  it could have temperatures tolerable to human beings, thus making  colonisation feasible. Extensive laboratory tests were carried out at  the time, supporting Sagan’s theory that this idea may well be workable.  Terra-forming ideas exist about Mars too, but not about any of the  other planets in our Solar System.

I do not believe for a moment that we shall ever be allowed to do much  damage through what we – with typical human arrogance – would like to  call ‘colonising’ other planets. What a fine euphemism for subjection  and domination, one of the favourite pursuits of the young and  inexperienced male of the species when freely left to its own devices.  Before the Angels and Masters in charge of our world allow us any  significant adventuring into space, they will demand from us that we put  our own house in order and restore our home planet to an acceptable  state. 

Only when we, individually and as a race, have become sufficiently  evolved are they going to permit us venturing deep into space. I for one  am glad to know that even then we shall remain under the protection and  guidance of the Wise ones who look after us and our world. They will  show us how to behave properly, i.e. without interfering with other  life-forms, as yet unknown to us, on other planets. In my view, it is  more than likely that they do exist, but unlikely that for as long as we  insist on searching for planets from a purely earthly perspective and  vision we shall ever be able to see them or even perceive their  existence.

There are many who still believe that one day we shall succeed in taking  over other planets, but I believe that more urgent and important  events, issues and developments will require humankind’s utmost  attention. Any kind of incursion into space always represent tests for  humankind. They reveal to the wise ones in charge of us and our world to  what degree people are at least trying to understand the spiritual  nature of other planets and the forces that are at work behind all  physical manifestations, and what kind of attitude we have towards them.  Each one of us being a spark of the Divine intelligence, there cannot  be any doubt that – with the help and will of God and the Angels – we  are a highly resourceful and successful race. 

The way I see it, we shall be allowed to stretch our imagination and  ingenuity in matters of space to its full capacity. But, whatever  ambitions anybody may have about the exploration of space and colonising  other planets, I am sure that something will always happen to stop us  before we can harm other planets and their inhabitants. In many places  the residents could be much more highly evolved than we are and who  therefore no longer need physical bodies for moving around. Such beings  will be invisible to earthly eyes and wherever there are any, we shall  not be allowed to disturb them and spoil their home planet, the way we  have done and still are doing with ours.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Deep Peace*_

_*



*_

Deep peace of the open prairie and the wind-swept sky,
The flowing rivers, quiet valleys and noble trees,
Standing stalwart and true on the mountain side,
Steady through the winds of life.

Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
By whatever name anyone may call You,
You are always there.
May Your peace dwell within each one of us,
To take us back into the conscious awareness 
Of our eternal oneness with You.
Provide us with the courage and strength 
To overcome everything that is ugly and evil in our world 
And transmute it into something beautiful and good.

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Ancient Prophecies Fulfilled*__*

The God Of The Patriarchy*_

_*




*_​As the masculine aspect of the Divine  had to be deprived of his feminine counterpart, the Goddess, for the  duration of the patriarchy * our world had to make do with an all-male  Divinity. That’s how in the consciousness of our world our Creator had  to become something like an amputated God. This God had to be a  reflection of humankind’s lower nature. He was portrayed as angry,  wrathful and vengeance seeking and capable of frightening the living  daylights out of anyone, the right characteristics on which successful  warmongering is built. 

The Angels presented this impression of the Highest as the Lord of  warfare and destruction. This kind of God was necessary for that  particular phase of our race’s earthly education during which the lowest  manifestations of human nature had to experienced on a large scale. The  cruelty and bestiality against each other that every human being deep  down is capable of had to be taken part in, sometimes at the giving and  on other occasions at the receiving end. Without exception, the training  of every human being starts as a young and inexperienced soul and in  the course of many lifetimes eventually reaches the highest heights.  What else could one expect for a young God in the making *? Even though  we are unaware that this is what in truth every one of us is, that’s  what we are.

One of the first in line for creating the impression of the amputated  God is the Creation legend the Angels gave us through the book of  Genesis, which is part of the joint heritage of the sacred texts of the  Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam. For the sake of  the patriarchy the companion for the first man, who appeared in our  world, in this tale was created from one of his ribs, out of all things.  The higher esoteric meaning for this escapes me to this day and does  not seem to have been found by anyone else either.

In some of our lifetimes we come as women and in others as men. For the  sake of teaching us about the lower and lowest aspects of human nature,  the creative masculine forces through large numbers of young and  inexperienced souls whose desire nature, during their lifetimes as men,  was given free reign. If, during these earthly sojourns, we suppress and  exploit the women in our lives, the same will happen to us when we  ourselves return as women. God’s justice is perfect, utterly fair and  just. 

The principle at the basis of this justice is a very simply one, the  same as every other truly great idea *. Everything in the whole of  Creation moves in circles and anything that goes out from somewhere in  due course returns to its source. That’s the foundation on which the law  of Karma rests and the reason why every one of our thoughts, words and  actions returns to us in some form, either in this lifetime or a future  one. They are our creations and therefore belong to us, for better as  well as for worse. Whatever we hand out in one lifetime unfailingly  returns to us in another one. 

Even if it takes thousands of lifetimes, as soon as we have grown strong  enough to cope with its demands *, back it comes. That’s why so many of  us are struggling, including me. There are some in our midst who in  their present lifetime are having a prolonged battle with the redemption  of the karmic debts that were incurred by the abuse of power that  brought about the downfall and destruction of Atlantis. You and I could  be one of these people. There is no doubt in my mind that the events of  Atlantis also took place under the supervision and guidance of God and  the Angels. They were necessary for the sake of teaching our race some  of the lessons that were right for our development at that time. 

Much later it came about that for around six thousand years that we, in  our earthly lifetimes as males of our species, were allowed to freely  indulge the drives and urges of our lower nature. This includes killing,  maiming and destroying anything that gets in its way, working very hard  at suppressing and dominating, conquering and destroying each other in  the course of taking possession of as great parts of our world as  possible. Martin Luther, 1483-1546, was a professor of theology and  composer, priest and monk who made a name for himself as father of the  German Protestant Reformation. He wrote: ‘Study the animal world and you  will understand human behaviour much better.’ * Wasn’t he a fine  observer of human nature?

A fox breaking into a henhouse and massacring as many of the hens as  possible, without having any intention of eating them is one of the  finest examples of this kind of behaviour. For example, the testosterone  driven warfare in which over 800,000 soldiers on both sides of World  War I died in the blood and mud of the Ypres salient in Flanders,  Belgium between 1914 and 1918. To this day the remains of dozens of men  are found every year in the fields of this part of our world. By the  colouring and markings of the boots in which they died it can be  identified to which country they belonged. 

The basic masculine drive, when allowed free reign, pursues brutally and  mercilessly whatever it wants and takes it by force, if need be.  Anything that gets in the way is removed in whichever fashion suits the  chaser, without hesitating for a moment to kill and destroy at random.  Every human being has this drive within. Without the balance of the love  and wisdom of the feminine, disasters like wars and terrorist attacks  are the result. Yet, there is no point sitting in judgement * over  anyone who is still involved in such activities because in some of our  early lifetimes all of us have taken part in such abominations. We have  been there and thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for having  brought us to where we are now. 

It was during the time of the patriarchy when the Angels gave us the  strangest story our world had ever experienced: the Jesus legend *. The  strangeness of this tale is due to the fact that carefully and lovingly  woven into its tapestry are symbolisms for the various initiations every  human being has to undergo in the course of its long evolutionary  journey through earthly life. The wisdom of the Great Mother, the  feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity gave us this wondrous story with  the help of the Angels. How is that for utter unselfishness and  boundless wisdom? 

It was the Mother’s decision that the words of any new legend the Angels  presented to our world should at first be understood literally. Only  when the time was right should their higher esoteric meaning revealed.  All along they have been hiding behind the surface words of every sacred  teaching that ever appeared. The Mother did this so that her children  of the Earth would know in thousands of years in Earth terms * what  became of our world without the softening, balancing and civilising  influence of the wisdom and love of the feminine forces of life. 

Thoughtfully, the Angels built hints that something of this nature was  going to happen at some future time into the Bible’s New Testament. They  have always been there for all to see. Yet, only when the time was  right would people understand what the following quotes were trying to  tell us:

•    Mark 4:22: ‘Whatever is hidden is meant to be disclosed, and  whatever is concealed is meant to be brought out into the open.’

•    Luke 8:17: ‘For all that is secret will eventually be brought into  the open and everything that is concealed will be brought to light and  made known to all.’

•    Luke 12:2: ‘There is nothing concealed that will not be disclosed, or hidden that will not be made known.’

•    1 Corinthians 4:5: ‘Therefore judge nothing before the appointed  time. Wait until the Lord comes. He will bring to light what is hidden  in darkness and will expose the motives of the heart. At that time each  will receive their praise from God.’

Naturally, the Great Mother never went away. She merely removed Herself  from our race’s conscious awareness, even though Her presence remained  and continued to manifest itself in the shape of the females of every  species of the animal kingdom, including humankind. Without the Mother  there would be no material world anywhere. She IS the world, the  physical manifestation of all worlds throughout the whole of Creation,  as well as those who are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes. 

A constant stream of ideas flows from the masculine aspect of the Divine  Trinity, the Father. But it is the wisdom of the Mother who decides  which ones should be given life and where and when they should manifest  themselves, for example on the Earth. The masculine’s power and will  then shapes and moulds them as close as possible to the prototype that  exists in His mind of any given species. She lovingly responds and  allows Herself to be moulded and shaped. As one complete unit the two  aspects of Creation peacefully and harmoniously work together. 

The form of everything that exists anywhere is the Mother. All sentient  beings and inanimate objects alike in our world are part of the Mother  and imbued by the Father. Whole Universes and every particle of matter  that floats around in them, for example planets and everything they  contain, are created from the Great Light, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Father/Mother, who through  this is both father and mother of all that is.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story

Part One

*_*




*_​In times gone by there was no other way  of explaining to us earthlings the underlying higher purpose and meaning  of our earthly existence than with the help of symbolisms and  metaphors. Now, however, we are ready for the truth and nothing but the  truth. And you can rely on it that it will always come your way from me.  The way I see and understand things that’s my truth. Whether any of it  can become part of our truth depends on how your inner guidance responds  to it. 

First in line in our search for truth is the birth of the Christ child  *. This event is a metaphor for the awakening of the Divine spark that  for a long time dwells in every human soul as a tiny glow of love that  would never leave us. The creation of every individual God’s child of  the Earth is conceived on the highest levels of life, i.e. it emerges  from the heartmind of the Great Father. This process has nothing to do  with our earthly existence until we into our first lifetime as a  physical being on the Earth plane. 

God, the Father, is the masculine active and outgoing aspect of the  Divine Trinity. Astrologically speaking it belongs to the Fire and Air  elements. Fire is the creative fire of God’s ideas which are transmitted  by thought, the realm of Air, to the Great Mother, the Goddess. She is  the Father’s feminine, passive and receptive counterpart, represented by  the elements Earth and Water. Their only born Son/Daughter is the  Spirit of the Universal Christ, of whose light every lifeform from the  highest to the lowest has been created *.

Next in line is the Star of Bethlehem. It is a six-pointed star that has  been used for a long time as a symbolism for the merging of the Holy  Trinity of the Great Father/Mother and Christ, their only born  Son/Daughter, with humankind. The Trinity is our Highest or God Self,  who has always been working on merging Its energies with those of every  human being’s earthly threefold nature of mind, body, spirit and soul.  Ultimately, the Star represents the perfected, i.e. the whole and holy  son/daughter of God in whom every part is peacefully co-operating for  the highest good of all, under the guidance and protection of its inner  teacher, the wise one within.

The Christ Star is also a symbolism for the healing process that for  some time has been taking place between every small earthly self and the  Highest Forces of life. The lower triangle stands for the lower self  and the upper triangle for our Highest or God Self. As the lower  surrenders itself to the higher and is gradually absorbed into it, it  evolves into a miniature Christ Star and a Christed one in its own  right. It then has become a channel through which the blessing and  healing power of the Christ Star flows ever more strongly into our world  into all its lifeforms. And that is the meaning of the consummation of  the sacred marriage * between Heaven and Earth.

The whole of the Christmas story is filled with metaphoric descriptions  of the events surrounding the birth of the Divine child. Of particular  significance is that it took place in a stable. With its manger the  stable represents the most humble place on Earth imaginable and that is  the human heart. When during the redemption of our karmic debts times of  great need and deprivation, spiritual and material, have to be endured,  the Divine spark in us begins to stir from its slumber and longs for  its true home and this helps our soul * to grow.

When in response to our soul’s yearning our earthly self at last reaches  out for the blessing, healing and helping hand of God and the Angels,  the Christ child is being born. From earthly human hearts the infant in  all its goodness and innocence looks with increasing astonishment at the  spiritual darkness of the Earth’s environment. An overwhelming desire  to do something, anything to put an end to so much suffering, rises from  our soul into our earthly consciousness. Attending to the needs of our  soul helps the our Christ nature to thrive, so it can grow from infancy  to adulthood. Willingly and lovingly we do all we can to do our share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth by making our world into a  better and more peaceful place for all its inhabitants. 

Everybody is gifted in some special way and each is a potential healer  and lightbringer, who has been granted the gift of another earthly  lifetime in order to fulfil one specific task * in Mother Earth’s  transformation and the spiritual rebirth of humankind. Our talents may  have taken countless lifetimes to develop. Through absorbing ever more  of the darkness of our world into the light of the wisdom and knowledge  we bring to those around us our gifts can be brought to full flowering  in this one.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘The Natural Laws And Their Cause’
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Two

*_*The Good Shepherds*_

_*



*_

While shepherds watched
Their flocks by night,
All seated on the ground,
The Angels of the Lord came down
And glory shone around.
​As we know by now, no human being is  ever alone in earthly life or anywhere else, although it often feels  that way. Others are constantly walking with us and although they are  invisible to earthly eyes, in the spiritual background of our earthly  existence they are always there, guiding and protecting us, even if the  need arises, against ourselves. Playing the role of good shepherds in  our lives, these beings were attached to us by the wisdom and love of  the Highest to take care of and watch over us. 

Constantly they are observing our spiritual progress and gently steering  us through the inevitable ups and downs of earthly life. And whenever  one of us veers too far to the right or left of our predestined and  self-chosen pathway *, they nudge us back to where we ought to be. When  the going gets too rough to cope on our own, it is our birthright to  reach out for these hands and as soon as one of us calls for their  assistance, they never fail to respond. The good shepherds are our  siblings in the great family of life, who are constantly toiling on our  behalves in the spiritual background of our earthly existence. 

But even though our invisible friends and helpers are steering and  sustaining each one of us, they can and will not do the work for anyone  that is required to expand our consciousness. For a better understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth this is essential, but no-one can give  it to us, we ourselves have to do the work. Each one of our spirit  friends and helpers is pursuing their own individual evolutionary  pathway, the same as we are, and through this all of us are growing and  evolving together.

As we also know by now, light spiritually means knowledge and ignorance  darkness. It’s just that each one of us perceives the light of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth through a differently shaped and coloured window  of perception. It consists of the soul impressions that were left  behind by the manifold different experiences of all our lifetimes, up to  this very moment. Independent of how anyone goes about the task of  working with the different illuminating rays of the Highest, all have  their origin in the Great White Light. 

The work the spiritual development demands from each one of us is never  quite the same as anyone else’s. Other people cannot do the work for us  or we cannot do theirs for them. Nevertheless, every pathway is a good  one that incessantly moves every one of us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. The tasks that present themselves to us at  any given moment depend on the level of consciousness we have reached  and the karmic debts that are still waiting to be redeemed by us, in  keeping with the great evolutionary plan for our whole race and world. 

Irrespective of what may still have to be faced by us and our world, our  good shepherds will never fail to support us and whenever any one of us  stumbles and falls and calls for their assistance, they draw very close  to bring comfort and healing. The spirit world has always communicated  with us through symbolisms and the shepherds of the Christmas story are a  metaphor for our helpers in the world of light. In spite of the fact  that they cannot be seen by earthly eyes, they are nonetheless there on  the ‘other side’ of the veil of consciousness that separates our two  worlds. 

Many of them once walked the Earth, the same as we are presently doing.  When they rose above and left behind the desires and concerns of earthly  life, their spiritual vision opened. They look at us and our world with  great compassion and love because they understand the struggles we are  having with our earthly nature only too well. From where they are now  they are doing their best to coax their human siblings on the Earth  plane forwards and upwards on their pathway. They encourage us to follow  their example and never give up, but to persevere with our efforts so  that in the fullness of time our energies will be right for joining them  on a higher level of life.

The Bible in St. Matthew 18:10-14 tells us: ‘Make sure you do not  despise one of these little ones, for I say to you, the Angels always  see the face of my Father in Heaven. The son of man has come to save  what was lost. What do you think? If a man should have a hundred sheep  and one of them is lost, would he not leave the ninety nine on the  mountain and go in search of the one that is lost? And if he should find  it, truly I say to you, he rejoices over it more than over the ninety  nine that were not lost. Even so, your Father in Heaven does not want  one of His little ones to be lost.’ 

What could this teaching be trying to tell us? The answer lies in its  symbolisms. Let’s take a look at the little ones first. This does not  necessarily mean young in age in physical life, i.e. children, but the  young and inexperienced souls among God’s children of the Earth. They  are our siblings in the family of humankind and the teaching advices us  not to look down our noses on them or to sit in judgement * over them. 

The mountain represents the highest level of life from which each one of  us once descended on the road down the slopes that led us into  experiencing life in physicality. At a later stage this is followed by  an ascent up the steep face of the mountain that takes us back home into  the conscious awareness of our true nature and oneness with God. 

All God’s children of the Earth are sheep in the flock of the good  shepherds. Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, at all times we  can graze safely on the pastures of the spiritual mountain and that only  because they were appointed by the Highest to look after each one of us  every moment of our existence. This applies wherever we may find  ourselves in this world or all others. It is in the nature of our race’s  earthly education that for certain periods we have to stray from that  which is good, right and beautiful. To become familiar with the desires  of our lower animal nature, they first have to experienced. And the  message of the above teaching is that if one of us gets lost along the  way, our good shepherds will come to the rescue and see to it that we  shall not be stuck on the lower and lowest levels of earthly life  forever.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘God’s Chosen People’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Three

*_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*




*_​There are many groups of spirit guides  that are led by Angels and Masters from the highest levels of life. Each  one of us earthlings belongs to one of these gatherings at whose head  is someone like the Master described of the Jesus legend. The only  difference between our friends and helpers in the world of light is that  they are more highly evolved than we presently are. 

Because they once walked the Earth, the same as you and I are doing,  now, our spirit guides and helpers appreciate the difficulties and  struggles, the pain and miseries of those who are treading the  evolutionary path behind them. From first had experience they know how  easy it is for earthlings to get lost on the way up the spiritual  mountain, and that from time to time this is a necessary part of their  earthly education. They appreciate how steep and demanding the ascent  can be and are well aware of how strong the drag of the lower earthly  self’s desire nature is when temptations come its way. 

But undeterred by anything that happens, our spirit friends walk hand in  hand with us, even though for a long time their charges have to be  completely unaware of their presence. We may forget about them, but no  matter what may ever befall us, they never leave us. They are always  there to catch us when we fall, comfort us when we weep, heal us when we  are sick and return us safely to our flock, and that on either side of  the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds. 

However, no-one can do our spiritual work for us or walk our predestined  pathway for us. It can only be done by us. Ever mindful of the  difficulties this brings with it, the Great Spirit, our true  Father/Mother in Heaven, i.e. the highest level of life, has assigned  the task of taking good care of us to the Angelic hierarchy and the  Masters of the spirit world. It’s their duty to ensure that not one  single one of the little ones, God’s children of the Earth, can ever be  truly lost. And each time the good shepherds return yet another one of  us to their flock by helping us to become aware again of God’s true  nature and our own, the Heavens rejoice and celebrate our homecoming.

Who doesn’t recall the times when our small and frightened earthly self  stumbled on its journey through life simply because we were still aware  of our true nature and the spiritual background of earthly life? What is  it in us earthlings that we tend to wait until things get so bad that  we have nowhere to turn any more, before we at long last go down on our  knees, literally or metaphorically speaking, to call for help? It’s the  fear of the unknown that holds us back. We have yet to find out that in  truth there is nothing to fear, except fear itself.

God and the Angels, as well as our other spirit friends and helpers are  constantly waiting for a signal from any one of us, so they can draw  closer to us. Whenever someone calls for their help, not to dazzle us  with too much of their light – spiritual wisdom and knowledge – at first  their presence may arrive as the faintest glimmer. But slowly it grows  stronger and more help comes to us through a better understanding of the  situation and what is required from us. As our awakening progresses,  our Highest Self keeps on guiding us to the right people, books,  magazine articles and other sources of information that can help us on  our way forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Law Of Karma*_

_*



*_​
Through the Jesus legend the Universal Christ Spirit tells us in St. John 8:31-32: ‘If you abide by My word, you are truly My disciples. And you will know the truth and that very truth will make you free.’ What a long time it has taken humankind to find out that in truth the figure of the Master Jesus is a symbolism for humankind’s higher Christ nature. When we finally grasp this concept, it does no longer surprise us that Jesus can neither save nor redeem us. We know that, if he really had walked the Earth, he would not have wanted to mislead and hide the truth from us that no-one can do this except we ourselves.

There is no doubt in my mind that the Jesus story was inspired by the Angels  and that it was specifically designed for humankind’s limited understanding during its spiritual infancy and childhood. Wise ones, who have matured into adulthood, know that negative Karma only returns to us when we have become sufficiently strong to deal with it. They accept the responsibility for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words and actions and thus take the burden of the cross of their existence off anyone else’s back, including Jesus’. Shouldering it themselves, such wise ones do all they can to save and redeem themselves. They are doing this happily because they know that the same then happens for our whole world, and that much spiritual progress is possible for those who are doing this.

Some people, when they become aware of these things and reflect on their lives so far, may be disappointed about what to them now seems like negative reactions to Karmic events. This gives them a feeling as if they had probably not been strong enough to handle the test that came their way they should have done. At first we all find it hard to believe that it is us who, during our times of rest and recuperation in the world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, together with the wise ones in charge of us, decide what kind of pathway would most benefit our spiritual development in the coming lifetime. But because the wise ones know us and our pathway much better than we do, even if we feel ready to tackle some of our Karmic debts and hope to be sufficiently strong to redeem them, they may tell us whether this is advisable. If they agree, we go ahead and apply for our next lifetime.

Any kind of earthly test and trial is never sent as some kind of punishment, even though it often feels like that. Invariably they are intended to assist us with bringing forth and developing our inner strength and to help us grow in wisdom and understanding. Each time we emerge from another one, that’s what we have done – even though we are likely to be unaware of it. So, whenever the going gets tough, it’s good to remind ourselves that no-one forced us into this lifetime and that having another go was our own free decision.

During the periods spent in the world of light we are aware that in truth we are a spirit and soul, who wishes to evolve and grow through consciousness expanding experiences. Knowing that we are only ever temporary residents on the Earth plane makes our choice of wanting to move forwards and get on with our development an easy one. And every one of us eventually reaches the point when we mean it most sincerely each time we say: ‘May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that everything unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes.’ Through this our will aligns itself with that of the Highest and that takes apart the bars of the cross of our lower earthly personality, which we have carried long enough.

The cross’s horizontal bar represents our will and the vertical one the will of God. Saying ‘Thy will and not mine’ lays them side by side and shows that we trust the living God within, our intuition, to always show us the right way and ask us only to do that which is good, right and beautiful. And as every one of our thoughts, words and actions creates some kind of Karma, this is the best protection against bringing about no more of the negative variety.

Extract from ‘Balancing The Spiritual Bankbook Of Life’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be*







Each time I am in trouble, 
Great Mother’s wisdom stirs in me.
Through the small still voice within 
She speaks to me:
‘There’s always an answer.
Just don’t rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can you the way.
Just ‘Let it be.’

In my deepest, darkest hours 
Mother’s with me and whispers:
‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot see that,
If they but ask, for them too
There will always be an answer. 

That’s how, in due course, 
They will also learn about the living God within
And through this find out that
No-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right manner of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
By all means tell them about it,
But then let them be.

Whenever my life clouds over, 
As soon as the light of God’s wisdom 
Shines on it,
I intuitively know the way forward.
Knowing that this will continue forever, 
I find it easy to let people and things be.

In difficult situations the Mother,
Through my inner guidance,
To this day speaks to me: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And allow yourself to be.
As you know by now, 
The answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way,
So just let yourself be.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​‘Being part of and at one with the Great  Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as  familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is  the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows  the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to  protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been  with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.  And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We  speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and  develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The  Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her  many symbols.’

Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*He Is My Brother*_







The road is long,
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where
And God only knows when.
But I am strong,
Strong enough to carry him,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

So on we go.
His welfare is of my concern.
No burden is he to bear.
We’ll get there,
I know.
He does not encumber me,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

If I am laden at all,
It is with sadness
That everyone’s heart
Is not filled with the gladness
Of love for each other.

It’s a long, long road,
From which there is no return.
While we’re on the way there,
Why not share?
When I do, the load
Does not weigh me down at all,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

He is my brother and she is my sister 
And as on the inner level all life is one, 
Their cross and pain are mine.
And when I hurt someone, 
I do it to myself.
And that’s why I do whatever I can 
To comfort my brothers and sisters
With the help of the gifts
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Has bestowed upon me.

The Hollies
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘He’s My Brother’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Establishing God’s Kingdom On Earth





*_​The following is the essence of a  message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides on the theme of  surrender. It appeared in one of the Reader’s Letters of Stella Polaris  August/September 2017: ‘For doing your share of establishing God’s  kingdom on the Earth, your small earthly self freely and willingly needs  to surrender * its whole being to the Highest Forces of life. This does  not mean entering into a state of apathy. On the contrary, it consists  of the willingness to stand up and be counted as one of the healers and  lightbringers of your world whose consciousness is rooted in the strong  inner certainty that all life rests safely in the hands of God and the  Angels. Irrespective of what may still have to happen on the Earth  plane, you not merely believe but know with utter conviction that  everything will work out well in the end. The main requirements for this  pathway are conducting your life in healthy and wholesome ways, and  learning to control your emotions and the stilling of your earthly mind.  

‘The best way of dealing with and overcoming that which is evil in your  world is by spreading the spiritual knowledge and wisdom we are bringing  you. This needs to continue until the last person on Earth has become  aware of God’s true nature and their own, and the working of the  Universal laws and how it affects all lifeforms throughout the whole of  Creation. Encourage those with whom you are sharing your knowledge that  they do the same with what they are receiving and that with as many  people as possible. Without making a contribution towards dissolving  that which is bad, evil and ugly in your world in the light of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth, your efforts could never amount to more than a  mere scratching of the surface of removing the evil that is caused by  people’s ignorance * of their true nature and the higher purpose of why  they are on the Earth. 

‘When you share your spiritual knowledge with as many as possible, you  are making a very real and valid contribution to the process of  evolution and growth that constantly seeks to remove bad conditions and  replace them with good, right and beautiful ones. Aspiring healers and  lightbringers need to add their own insights that come to them  intuitively from their inner teacher to the information received from us  and other trustworthy sources. Through this humankind’s store of God’s  wisdom and truth on the Earth will constantly be increasing. And when  everybody does their share of distributing God’s light that is thus  received, it will not take long until the last remnants of the darkness  of earthly ignorance have been absorbed into it. 

‘Please, dear Friends, do not think of any spiritual writings as set in  concrete to last forever. This includes the sacred texts of the  religions of your world and any teachings that were given by us earlier.  Spiritual knowledge is always meant to be enlarged and enhanced by the  fresh revelations that are reaching you and your world from the Angels  and us. We spirit guides and helpers are merely the servants of those on  the higher and highest levels of life. We are their channels of  communication, the same as you are, and we can only pass onto you  whatever they are giving us. 

‘Generously share the knowledge that comes to you with anyone who is  receptive for it in the circle of your family and friends around your  world. Ask them to share with those around them, so that they too can  spread the news that all is well with your world and that many good  things are in store for anyone who willingly contributes to the movement  that takes all of you ever closer to the new golden age * of peace and  prosperity on the Earth. 

‘Refuse to worry about souls who are too young and inexperienced to  understand, for in due course they will be removed from earthly life.  They will be spending their future lifetimes on a much younger planet *,  where their spiritual development will continue there. Through this  they will be assisting their new home planet with its evolution, the  same as you have been doing with Mother Earth for a very long time  indeed. Having received their initial training as human beings there,  the young ones will take their earthly personalities and the Karma they  have created thus far with them.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be The Christ Star






*_
​There  now follows the essence of another teaching from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris August/September 2017  under the heading ‘The Gentle Brother’: ‘All human beings in earthly  life, as well as those who are presently resting and recuperating in our  world, are born of God’s infinite and eternal, all-loving, giving and  forgiving spirit. It is the same spirit that manifests itself in the  beauty of nature, the power of the elements as well as in all human  beings. At least potentially each one of you possesses every one of its  characteristics and powers, and also the ability to create without  restrictions and boundaries. 

‘Do not allow the mind of your small frightened earthly selves to get in  the way of your overall vision of life and how you think about it. In  your daily lives and contacts, whether you are working or resting, and  even in dreamtime, do your best to move beyond the restrictions that  your existence in physicality places upon you. The way any one of you  perceives things is always a question of consciousness and because the  power of thought * is mighty, whether you are as yet aware of this or  not, what you think that’s what you are and will become. 

‘Now, in your imagination create a Christ Star with its blazing light  radiating into your world. You are in the centre of this Star, for in  truth each one of you IS the Star. From your hearts, loving or  otherwise, the vibrations of your consciousness are constantly flowing  into and penetrating the ethers that surround you. And that is the place  where those who have developed the ability to rise above the concerns  of earthly life, receive God’s power and love, courage and strength that  knows no malfunctions. 

‘And because God is omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient, S/He  unfailingly knows the way of all things and the answers to every  question you may ever care to ask. Wise ones trust that with God all  things really are possible. They appreciate that God not only dwells  within the innermost core of their own being and fills every cell and  atom of their whole being, but also everybody else’s. 

‘The realisation that you are God, the point within the circle at the  centre of the blazing Christ Star, will help you to find the peace of  mind and the deep inner peace you could never find in the past. Having  found them, you are filled with Divine love and experience first hand  how it expresses itself in earthly life. Every one of your thoughts,  words and actions is now motivated by the Christ Spirit of the living  God within you, the light of the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky  above you.

‘The collective light of the whole of humankind is the Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life. The human love for the whole of  God’s Creation and everything within it is this light that manifests  itself in your love for nature and everything that is good, right and  beautiful, and also for music and the music contained in words carefully  chosen and strung together like precious strings of pearls. The Divine  love makes you tolerant towards other people’ beliefs and their ways of  life. You become ever more compassionate and uncritical, kind and  loving, and have no longer any problems seeing the good that is  contained in everything. You instinctively follow your inner guidance  and intuitively know the best course of action in any given moment.

‘The six-pointed star is a symbol of the Christ Star. It represents  human intelligence when spirit and matter are working together in  perfect harmony and balance. This Star has a powerful vibration and its  sound is part of the music of the spheres. Loving God’s way is only  distantly related with what in earthly life is frequently called love  with its passions and desires. The more your Christ nature takes over  its earthly counterpart, the more easily flows the light of your joint  compassion and beauty, wisdom and love into the world around you.

‘Alas, to this day many in earthly life are still surrounded by a kind  of barrier that acts like a dense fog. This mist is waiting to be  dissolved by the light of the Sun beyond the Sun, i.e. the spiritual  wisdom and truth of the Highest, when the right time for the winds of  the heavenly world, the highest levels of life, brings them. Each one of  you is a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit and Its great light is waiting  to eventually start burning in all human hearts. And you are the only  person who can uncover this light inside you, to care for and nurture it  until it has the power of shining so brightly that the fogs of Earth  disperse before it. 

‘When this light is carefully and thoughtfully applied to wherever it is  needed, in the end it grows so strong that it has the power of a wind  from the Heavens that blows through the consciousness of those  surrounding you and gets rid of whatever is troubling them. As you  mature spiritually, the conditions of your life change and the concerns  of earthly life, which you found so troublesome in the past, no longer  affect you this way. This is because you are now viewing everything that  happens from the right perspective, i.e. as lessons that are part of  the karmic debts some of you still have to pay, and therefore merely  passing phases in humankind’s individual and collective development.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’
•    ‘Knowledge – Light Of Our World’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*In The Name Of Love
*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from the book  ‘Spiritual Unfoldment’, which was first published in the 1940s: ‘The law  of life is love and in the course of many lifetimes every human being  is destined to evolve into a young God * and that is someone who loves  God’s way, totally, unconditionally and above all wisely and being able  to give without expecting anything in return. However, in the early  stages of your earthly education you frequently misunderstand sentiment  as love. During that phase of your development you try to cover your  weaknesses and faults by saying that you are doing things in the name of  love. 

‘Alas, for as long as you are blinded in this way you cannot yet  perceive the true needs of those around you, i.e. their spiritual  requirement for learning, each through their own experiences, so that  through this you grow in understanding and wisdom. This prevents you  from giving real service. It causes you to give foolishly in ways that  indulge the other one and indirectly your own selfishness. This brings  to mind devoted parents who give their children everything they demand,  in the belief that what they are doing is an expression of their love.  Instead of creating opportunities through which their offspring can  learn and grow, such parents are robbing their youngsters of the means  for self-development and self-expression. 

‘More highly evolved parents are aware that the Great Mother allows all  Her children to come to their own decisions and make their own mistakes,  so they can learn from them and do better next time round. Being a wise  parent does not mean you are cold and indifferent towards your  children. Quite the opposite is true. Your love is so great and you are  so wise that you recognise your children’s requirement for experiencing  life, each in its own unique and special way. The greatest gift any  parent can give their offspring is as early as possible encouraging them  to come to their own conclusions and make their own decisions. When you  have learnt to love God’s way, you will know when to give and when to  withhold something and for how long, as this helps your child to learn  how to appreciate the value of things.

‘Too many sweets in more than one sense can be the cause of severe  bilious attacks! If you indulge those around you and give them all they  want, mistaking this to be love, in due course you are likely to create a  spiritual bilious attack that will be as uncomfortable for your loved  ones as for you. Human motherly love with its maternal instincts in its  lowest form expresses itself as possessiveness that has its roots in  selfishness. Experiencing this is an inevitable part of humankind’s  early earthly education. 

‘The higher you move on the evolutionary spiral of life, the more the  caring and nurturing Divine aspects of maternal love in both women and  men come to the fore of their consciousness and gradually take over  their whole being. This kind of love is creative and endlessly giving.  It manifests itself in the creation of every new life. In the long  evolutionary process that follows each birth Divine love constantly  endeavours to assist its creation to become ever more beautiful and  perfect. In the case of human beings this is achieved when all aspects  of their nature are integrated and working together peacefully and  harmoniously, the way they are doing in God.

‘As you mature into spiritual adulthood, you are familiar with your own  true nature and why you are taking part in earthly life. In your  lifetimes as women or men in which you play the role of a parent, you no  longer look at your children as your property. You know that they are  not of you, but merely have come through you. This awareness makes it  easier for you to steer the youngsters in your charge in the right  direction. Because you realise that your children are on the Earth for  the same reasons that you are, if their natural gifts * are different  from your interests and inclinations, you would not dream of forcing  them to follow in your footsteps. Aware that their talents, like yours,  are likely to have taken many lifetimes to develop and that with the  necessary encouragement in this one they may fully unfold, you do your  best to support your children.

‘In some of your lifetimes you appear as a man and on other occasions as  a woman. Depending on your Karma and what kind of life lessons are most  beneficial for you, you are sometimes required to act the part of a  father or a mother. And how does your mind react when you realise that  in some of your lifetimes you could have been the son or daughter of the  person who is your child in this one? So, enjoy your children as gifts  for a time, the same as everything else you are allowed access to in  your earthly existence. Glorify and protect Mother Earth, dear Friends,  as one of the many physical and spiritual manifestations of the Great  Mother of all life. Each one of you, women and men alike, are another  one.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Love?’
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘What Is Love? (2)’
•    ‘I Am Love’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’


‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love Is The Law Of Life
*_

_*




*_​God’s highest law of life is love. All  other spiritual laws have their roots in this one and radiate out from  it. Loving is our natural state. Everything else belongs to the learning  curve of earthly life and can only ever be a temporary state. We have  come from love and we are returning to it and that without exceptions.  The core of everybody’s being is spirit and pure consciousness and all  of us are in this life together so that from each other we may grow in  wisdom and understanding. Each one of us can only do this through their  own first hand experiences. This continues until our vibrations have  become so refined that we can consciously be re-united with God. 

Newly born children are particularly good at teaching those around them  how to love totally and unconditionally, the way the Great Father/Mother  of all life loves each one of us. Every human being eventually learns  how to love this way, i.e. wisely, impersonally and with detachment,  instead of emotionally and out of neediness. This kind of love is not  possessive and clings neither to people nor things. Although the  experience of possession and possessiveness are part of our earthly  curriculum, in truth we do not possess anything or anyone. Even our  physical bodies do not belong to us. They are temporary gifts that have  to be handed back to Mother Earth, at the end of each lifetime. 

The bringing up of children, as any honest parent of grown-up children  will probably confirm, is an exceedingly tall order for mere mortals,  like you and me. But even though the rearing of children is the most  difficult and trying task we are ever likely to tackle, when viewed from  the spiritual/evolutionary angle it is at the same time the most  rewarding and important one. The most helpful item of wisdom that to  this day has come my way is that our children are not our children, but  the children of God and life itself. And if one wishes to establish a  healthy parent/child relationship, the awareness that the little  ‘stranger’ in our arms is a fully evolved soul and spirit in its own  right is essential. What a humbling thought that in soul terms, this  child may be much older than we ourselves are, i.e. more highly evolved.

As we progress on our evolutionary path, through our experiences we  steadily gather knowledge and wisdom that expands our awareness and  understanding of life. Steadily we move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life and the only thing that truly ever belongs  to us is our consciousness. Whatever we manage to add to it in learning  is ours to keep in all eternity. That’s why no child that is ever born  on the Earth enters into a new lifetime with nothing. Accompanying each  new tiny body is always a fully formed spirit and soul at the  evolutionary level it had reached up to the point of departure from its  previous earthly sojourn. This time round it has again brought with it  every bit of the wisdom it acquired in the course of all previous ones. 

I find it good to know that any wisdom our spirit and soul finds along  its pathway through earthly life we take with us into the world of  spirit, in preparation for all coming lifetimes – and way beyond, when  we have reached the evolutionary level that Earth life can no longer  teach us anything.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White  Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘Love is the law of life and God’s  will is that each one of you learns to love all people and constantly  sends out light in the form of goodwill to the whole of humankind.  Unbeknown to those dwelling on the Earth plane for a long time, we, your  guides in the world of spirit, have always been working on the  development of human minds and hearts. 

‘We are glad to say that, as the years were speeding by, your race  passed the darkest stages of its spiritual development. It is good to  see how the Divine spark of the Universal Christ, the perfect  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, is increasingly  waking from its slumbers and manifesting itself ever more powerfully in  many of you and your whole world. Through rising above the drives and  urges of your lower animal self and overcoming them, you make room for  your own Christ nature to come to the fore of your consciousness, so it  can gradually take over your whole being. Constant progress on the  evolutionary spiral of life is every human being’s Divine inheritance  and sacred destiny. 

‘God’s great plan of life and the Universal laws decree that what you  begin in one lifetime, you will always continue during the next one. And  when, at the end of your present earthly lifetime, you return to us in  our world, you will still be working to guide and inspire, bless and  heal humankind, just the same as many of you are presently doing.’
From ‘The Miracle Of Birth’

‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Astrology As Educational Instrument
*_
_*




*_​Each one of us is an individual and a  very special, precious and unique being. That’s why there is no point in  trying to make our children carbon copies carbon of ourselves. Wise  ones know that it would not work anyway, so why try? Whenever possible,  they allow their youngsters to follow their own natural tendencies in  games, recreations and occupations. Those who truly desire their  happiness, need to resist the temptation of trying to force their  offspring into they way of life. If, for example, a child is timid and  shy, horse riding could be sheer hell. Why should it have to do  something is so dislikes? For an artistic child a business career would  not do. Being compelled to do things that go against their nature, all  we can hope to achieve that in the end our children are learning to hate  their work and life, and us, too. 

When it comes to making some of the most vital decisions on behalf of  our children, they are inevitably in the weaker position, because for  starters far too many choices have to be made much too early in their  lives. To help our children fulfil their highest potential, most of all  they need to know that we love them unconditionally and that we believe  in them, no matter how impossible their behaviour may sometimes be and  how abstruse their interests may appear to us. Let’s not brainwash any  child into believing of itself as a failure, because it cannot do with  the same elegance what we believe we could do, at their age. Even if it  mattered, did we really? And even if we did, it’s all water under the  bridge now that the memories of our own worst growing-up pains  fortunately have faded considerably. Almost certainly we have by now  forgotten what a tough time we had acquiring the skills and the panache  for the things we are capable of doing now.

Did anyone ever prepare you for rearing children? Did anyone teach you  how to be a good parent? Do you unfailingly know what to do for the  best? Is it inevitable that important work like the rearing of children  has to be guesswork and is largely done by trial and error? There have  to be better ways of going about it that promise a degree of success.  What I know for sure is that I would have made a much better job of  bringing up my own children, had I been equipped with at least a working  knowledge of human nature and the spiritual background of life.  Astrology has been immensely helpful to me and in the right hands it can  be turned into a great instrument for getting to know and appreciating  ourselves, as well as everybody else. 

The individuality of every ‘little stranger’ who has chosen to come  through us into this world, helpless and naked, seeking our protection  and love, can easily be recognised with the help of my interpretations  of the Sun signs. * I cannot imagine a field of human endeavour where  astrology could be more useful than when it comes to rearing children,  if only through familiarising ourselves with the typical behaviour  patterns of the different Sun signs. For example, let’s say you and your  partner are strongly under the influence of placid and kind, loving and  earth-bound Taurus. Should your child ‘happen’ to be born into Aries,  learning how to handle a little fireball with loads of restless energy  inside, who finds it impossible to sit still for any length of time will  be a tall order for you.

Believe you me, this kind of thing happens quite frequently. No matter  how trying such situations can be, they are sure to be alleviated by a  working knowledge of the basic energies of the signs involved and the  special lessons the parties involved have come to integrate during their  present lifetime. For starters, being aware that your child cannot help  its own nature and the manifestations of its energies and life lessons  straight away enables you to be more tolerant towards your child.

But if the mother is a Sun Aries, the scene is set for quite a different  picture. She is the masculine positive and outgoing, impatient and  aggressive type of parent. Should her child be under the influence of a  lot of feminine passive and receptive watery energy, for example when  its Sun and/or Moon are in Cancer, Scorpio or Pisces, the youngster is  likely to be highly psychic, sensitive and far more emotional than the  mother. For as long as she is unaware of what is operating within  herself and her child, getting along peacefully with each other is  almost impossible for these two. 

To the mother’s greatest annoyance her offspring may frequently burst  into tears. Alas, as that is its nature, it cannot help itself. But many  times the child’s weeping to the mother appears to be for no good  reason. She could then be tempted to think of this as a weakness that  has to be driven out of the obstinate youngster, by her. The child’s  emotional outbursts might in time make the mother feel so fed up and  angry that their life together could easily deteriorate into a living  hell for both. The awareness of the child’s natural inclinations would  surely help the Aries woman to be more tolerant and patient with her  child.

Should the youngster be a boy, this is even more important. It will then  do him a world of good to be not only allowed but encouraged to express  his emotions and shed a few tears here and there. If he can be taught  to do this in a place where he cannot be seen and where he can be sure  nobody calls him a sissy, he will be protected against emotional  blockages that in later life may have to find an outlets in bouts of  deep depressions and also physical illnesses like rheumatic complaints  and arthritis. Besides, your understanding and wisdom will save him from  acquiring the wrong kind of reputation among his peers. You will also  be boosting his self-esteem and with the passing of time his love and  admiration for you will multiply for being so understanding. 

If you have followed my advice of becoming your own astrologer * and  apply the skills you have developed through this to any newly born  child, you will be amazed about how much you already know about the tiny  creature in your loving arms. To you it does not have to be a stranger  and an unwritten book. It will help you realise that it is by no means a  vacuum that is waiting to be filled – by you and any number of other  teachers that will be entering its life in due course. Your knowledge  will enable you to encourage your child to bring forth, from within  itself, the highest and best characteristics of its Sun, Moon and  Ascendant sign, rather than getting lost in the negative ones. Gently  coaxing and encouraging it will go a long way towards building a happy  relationship for the two of you. 

To the people around you who believe that any newly born baby is  something like an unwritten book, they are allowing appearances to fool  them. How about taking a printout of this article, maybe this whole sect  in of my jottings, and handing it over to them? Won’t they be surprised  to find out about the things every new child brings with it? Even the  thought and behaviour patterns we developed in previous lifetimes, as  well as our fears and anxieties, false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions we bring with us each time we enter into another physical  body in search of consciousness expanding experiences. Each time anew we  are presented with the task of sorting the wheat from the chaff by  keeping that which is good, right and beautiful in our character make-up  and discarding the rest.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’

From ‘The Miracle Of Birth’

‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ignorance – The Cause Of All Suffering
*_
_*




*_​And  now let’s take a look at D.I.Y.   astrology *, briefly touched upon in  the previous chapter. The main   features of every birthchart are Sun,  Moon and Ascendant. Looking them   up is easy because there are sites on  the web where you can do this   free of charge; http://www.astro.com/   is  one of them. Although I know of it, I am in no way connected with   it.  Because a friend recommended it some time ago, I tried it and was    surprised about the quality of their information. But see for  yourself.   And as soon as you have found out where your child’s Sun,  Moon and   Ascendant are, go to my interpretations of the relevant signs  in the   Astro Files *. 

By studying each one of the relevant signs, you  can discover a great   deal about your child, including some of its  subconscious motivations.   This will give you a first class idea of how  the newcomer is going to   fit into the energies of the rest of your  family *. Don’t take my word   for it, but first try your own details. You  are sure to find the  study  of the Sun sign that corresponds to your  Moon sign particularly   revealing. Its negative characteristics are of  particular interest   here, as the Moon tends to bring them more to the  surface of our   thinking and behaviour patterns than the Sun in the same  sign. 

In my view, much of the suffering in our world could quite  easily be   avoided if everybody took the trouble of finding a better  understanding   of their own true nature and of those around them.  Equipped with a   good dose of kindness and patience for ourselves and our  children we   have a much better chance of assisting them on their  predestined way   through life. That’s how frustrations and  disappointments can easily be   avoided for everybody involved.

The  kind of understanding that can be obtained from astrology prevents   us  from ever telling any child that it is useless and no good. Because    children tend to take things literally, an incredible amount of  damage   is done by such talk. Someone should also have a word with  teachers   about this. When people tell us things like that early in  life, is it   any wonder if later in life we fail and do not have the  courage to try   anything new and exciting? But in truth every human  being is gifted in   some special way * and is good at something. All of  us have hidden   talents that may already have taken many lifetimes to  develop and in   this one need to be brought to the surface of our  consciousness. 

Knowing  this, clearly there is no such thing as a complete and utter   failure in  life, although we can certainly be brainwashed into   believing that we  are. This is particularly damaging in childhood,   because it creates the  wrong perception of ourselves in our earthly   mind. In truth, everybody  has the potential for doing anything they   truly wish to do, within  reason. If our hearts truly desire something   and we are ready to work  for it with all our might, so that we should   learn from it one way or  another, God and the Angels will eventually   make our dream come true. It  would not do to want to grow a pair of   wings to fly to the Moon.  Although this can be done, spiritually and in   the mind, in our physical  bodies it is impossible.

I believe that every bit of suffering on  our planet is caused by   nothing but ignorance and that it’s up to  ordinary people like you and   me to do our share of absorbing it into the  light of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth *. Never forget that many small  people, in many small   places, doing many small things have the power of  changing our world.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Families And Their Energies’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Establishing God’s Kingdom On The Earth’
•    ‘Be The Christ Star’

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Child’s First Seven Years
*_
_*




*_​During the first seven years of each  subsequent earthly life children almost exclusively operate on the  frequency of their Moon. That’s why for the span of that time they are  much more in touch with their subconscious drives and soul memories than  later in life. They also have a much better contact with the world of  spirit than the adults around them could ever hope to find. The Moon’s  influence ensures that children at first are closer to their mother or  the feminine nurturing and caring side of their father, if he for some  reason takes over the mothering role.

In the birthcharts of both genders the Moon represents the feminine  aspect of the human nature. The important females around us, like  mothers, wives and partners, are outer manifestations of this part of  our being. You can read more about this by following the link at the end  of this chapter. The Moon represents the nurturing and caring aspect of  the Divine Trinity, the Great Mother. Her astrological sign is Cancer  and Her house the fourth. For the first seven years of their lives every  child is under the special care of the Great Mother and the Moon. The  influence of these energies makes children highly psychic and because of  this their connection to the spirit world can be very strong. If your  child tells you about playmates that are invisible to you, the  likelihood is that they are friends your child made in the spirit world,  who are now coming to play with it. Even though you cannot see them,  rest assured these friends really are there.

If your child is highly imaginative, maybe a soft, sensitive and dreamy  Piscean, it needs to be allowed regular special times for dreaming and  going within. Providing every child with the right sources of stimulants  is essential, for example listening to soft and gentle music for the  Piscean child. And every child benefits from being encouraged to express  itself creatively and artistically. But as too much escape from the  realities of earthly life is not good for anyone, such activities need  to be balanced by more earthbound ones. For the all-round wellbeing of  every child it’s good to gently and lovingly pull them down to Earth and  firmly place its feet there. 

The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more the awareness of the  world of spirit and its realities is going to increase. It will soon be  the norm rather than the exception for parents to encourage their  children to remain in touch with this their true home and ours. After  all, having just left it, they remember better than we do that this  world is not some place elsewhere, but an integral part of everybody’s  earthly existence. 

Regular sessions of meditations, quiet reflections and prayers are  helpful for adults who wish to re-establish their contact with the  spirit realm and through this once more take possession of the most  precious and beautiful part of themselves. It’s all too easy to lose the  knowledge of this in a world that, on its surface, appears to be  growing ever colder and more materialistic. How much more fortunate  children and adults alike shall be when everyone is aware of their true  higher nature and lives by its values and characteristics in all their  encounters. At last there will then be peace in our world.

Last but not least, whether we like it or not, it has to be faced that  as soon as the purpose of one of our earthly lifetimes has been  fulfilled, irrespective at what age this has been achieved, we leave our  physical body behind and our spirit and soul go home into the spirit  realm. Because children are still so close to that world, they leave the  earthly plane with great ease. They have not yet acquired the mental  barriers, which every human being gradually absorbs from the false  beliefs and fears of those surrounding them. When the time for our  departure into the spirit draws close later in life, these obstacles  have to be wrestled with and overcome. In sharp contrast to this,  children remember that there is no need to be afraid of the background  of their earthly existence. And so they gladly accept the Angel of  Death’s hand and joyously re-enter the greater freedom, ease and beauty  of our other world and true home.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’

From ‘The Miracle Of Birth’

‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Children As Teachers
*_
_*




*_​Isn’t it a comforting thought that on  the inner level of life our children are our siblings in the great  family of humankind, our brothers and sisters who entered into yet  another lifetime through us, so both of us could temporarily act as  parents and children? All of us are in this life so that we may learn to  love wisely, the way God loves us and there could be no better teacher,  provided by life itself, than acting the parts of parents and children.  It is a great honour to be a parent, because in earthly life we are  then acting as feminine and masculine physical manifestations of the  Great Father/Mother, the true parents of every human being.

If our Divine parents love us sufficiently to allow each one of us to  learn from their own experiences and to make our own mistakes, why then  should we be so blind as to deny that same God-given right to the  children who, for a while, have been entrusted into our care? And yet,  isn’t it the single most difficult experience of all to stand by and  allow our children to make their own mistakes, so that they may learn  from them and grow, the same as everybody else is doing? That is the way  God loves us all; no earthly parent can give their children a greater  gift than doing the same for them.

One thing is abundantly clear to me. Had I been aware of only a fraction  of all I know now, when my children were born, how much more mutually  satisfactory and satisfying a job I could have made of rearing them. Oh,  what I would have given for that! This section was written in the hope  of making a small contribution towards helping you do better than I  did. It is an attempt at paying some of the debts I owe my life  for all the wonderful gifts it has been and still is bestowing upon me.  If you are getting some benefit from it, then my living truly has not been in vain.

No matter what may ever befall you or your child, bear in mind that no  soul ever chooses a pathway that is too hard. As tough as life may be at  times, no cross is too heavy to bear. No soul incarnates to shoulder  more than it can carry. If ours is a particularly heavy load this time round, the likelihood is that we are an old and highly evolved soul,  who has chosen to grow some more through these experiences.  And if our children helped us as parents to become more patient and  less selfish and self-centred in our loving, let’s not forget to be thankful for it.

During their times in earthly life all human beings find themselves  imprisoned in something like the hold of a great ship. We cannot glimpse  the beauty of the ocean of life through which it is ploughing its way  onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral back into the radiance of  the Universal Christ’s Light, whose sparks and who has always remained  linked with our hearts. 

Earthly education is compulsory, but no-one forces us into another  lifetime. Yet, on every occasion we newly arrive in the world of light  for rest and recuperation at the end of another earthly sojourn, once  more we become aware of the vastness and beauty of the ocean of God’s  Creation, through which the good ship humankind has been ploughing for a  long, long time. At that stage we realise that if we ever wish to move  on to lessons of a more elevated nature, we better get on with doing  time on the Earth. And so we apply for another lifetime and that is  always our own choice.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Love?*

*




*​Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This love wants all  its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own  experiences. The true nature of  humankind is love because from love we  once came and to love each one  of us eventually returns. This world was  created to help every soul  discover and then integrate its Divine  qualities. That is why time and  again we have to return to it, until we  finally have learnt to love the  way our Creator loves us and all His/Her  creations. This way of loving  is by no means some kind of soppy  emotion. First and foremost it is  kindness, gentleness, consideration  and tolerance towards all life and  beings, including ourselves. 

To  my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can   only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and  meaning  of our present existence, and an understanding of the different  lessons  each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than  anything  else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the  weaknesses and  pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of  all signs. In  every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters  them, in the hope  of learning how to rise above and overcome them. 

It seems that  all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in  judgement over others.  Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes  and foibles of my  companions on the road of life, as well as my own,  with compassion and  kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift  myself above judging  others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s  behaviour and that they are my  sibling in the great family of life has  made all the difference to my  approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each  one totally and unconditionally is a natural  progression of this  development. It does away with the urge to sit in  judgement and when  someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me,  these days I can  smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far  as I am  concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition:  ‘Ah, that’s  why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change  myself, not  them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To  help others  find that same tolerance through a better understanding of  their own  nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word. The  following is the essence of one of their teachings that came my way with  the Lodge’s Monday Thought for 25.2.2013: ‘You are in earthly life so  that you may learn how to love God’s way. This love sees the good in  others and that God’s hands is eternally weaving the loom of all life,  not merely humankind’s. This love consists of kindness and gentleness,  sympathy and understanding. It never means surrendering to unwise and  foolish demands. 

‘The more you focus your whole being on the Universal Christ’s love, the  more your fears dissolve. Faith gradually fills your whole being and  what Its voice through your inner guidance tells you to do, you have the  courage and strength to carry out. When the Christ love has taken over  your whole being, you have no difficulties recognising and doing only  that which is good, right and beautiful. Love is power, but this does  not mean one being dominating others. Loving God’s way provides you with  the power to know and do God’s will rather than your own.’

Another teaching from the White Eagle  group of spirit guides arrived in my inbox with the Lodge’s Monday  Thought 7.11.2016 when I had just finished updating this chapter. The  following is its essence: ‘The light of the Universal Christ is the love  from which everything is created, including your own solar bodies. This  love is unique and infinite, and yet it manifests and expresses itself  in many different forms and varying degrees in human life. You do well  to recognise this love in whatever form it presents itself in earthly  life. And never forget that love is the only foundation from which your  own and everybody else’s solar body or body of light can be constructed.

‘With every loving and unselfish thought, word and action your Christ  nature develops. Each one of them increases the level of the Christ  light that gradually fills your whole being. This is the material from  which each solar body is constructed and that is the body you need to  enter and move about on the higher levels of life. Until it has been  created by you, you cannot move on to exploring these regions and  continue your studies there. The construction of every individual solar  body adds to the strength of the solar body of your whole world.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Sun Beyond The Sun*_

_*





*_

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
The Universal Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter,
Is the Spiritual Sun above and beyond
The golden disc in the sky above us.
With the help of the Christ light You have brought 
The whole of Creation into being,
And it constantly nurtures and sustains all lifeforms
That emerge from you.

We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for the glory 
Of the light and warmth of Your love.
Without them there would be no life,
On the Earth or elsewhere. 
Reveal ever more of Your sacred truth to us,
To help us attend to our earthly duties
With happy, loving and carefree hearts,
Trusting Your great plan of life 
And the goodness of our earthly existence.

Amen

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking On Water*_

_*




*_​ On the road to growing spiritual wings  and learning to fly on them, one of the most essentials skills to  develop is the controlling of our emotions. The following parable is a  metaphor for this process and the benefits it brings to aspiring healers  and lightbringers:

The Bible in St. Matthew 13:22-33 tells us: ‘Jesus made the disciples  get into the boat and asked them to go on ahead of him to the other  side, while he dismissed the crowd. After this had been done, he went up  on a mountainside by himself to pray. Later that night, he was there  alone and the boat, already a considerable distance from land, was  buffeted by the waves because the wind was against it. Shortly before  dawn Jesus went out to them, walking on the lake. When the disciples saw  him doing this, they were terrified. ‘It’s a ghost,’ they said and  cried out in fear.

‘But Jesus said to them: ‘Take courage! It is I. Don’t be afraid.’  ‘Lord, if it’s you,’ Peter replied: ‘tell me to come to you on the  water.’ ‘Come,’ Jesus said. So Peter got out of the boat, walked on the  water and came towards Jesus. But when he felt the wind, he was so  frightened that he began to sink and cried: ‘Lord, save me!’

‘Jesus reached for his hand and caught him. ‘You of little faith,’ he  said. ‘Why did you doubt?’ And when they climbed into the boat, the wind  had died down. Those in the boat worshiped him and said: ‘Truly, you  are the Son of God.’’

As we know by now, the purpose of all life, not only on the Earth, is  evolution. The ultimate object of all lifetimes spent on the physical  plane for every human being is to evolve into spiritual Mastership. This  is done through learning to master all parts of it. To help us move  forwards and upwards on this pathway, the Angels gave us the Jesus  legend. Many parts of it are demonstrations of how a true spiritual  Master needs to behave. The first step on the road to Mastership is  taking good care of the vehicle we are living in, our physical body.  This needs to be extended to the whole of our home planet, which was  given into our race’s safekeeping. 

Achieving mastery over the physical plane means being in full control of  every aspect of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. The Master  walking on water is an allegory for mastering the world of our emotions,  symbolised by water. When emotional storms threaten to rise within us,  we need to take charge of our feelings and will them to calm down.  That’s what walking on water truly means. As soon as this part of our  nature has been mastered, we too shall be able to walk on the water of  our emotions, i.e. rise above the feeling world of our small frightened  earthly self, whenever the need for it arises.

However, great heroic deeds are not always necessary on the spiritual  pathway. Living a good life in itself gradually expands our  consciousness and allows the Lords of Karma to offer us opportunities  for ministering to those around us. But there is always the need to  apply wisdom and discrimination to the service we are giving.  Ministering to others is the outer manifestation of a meditation that’s  going on deep within us. Any kind of meditation is an inward communion  with and awareness of the spiritual spheres and a strong spiritual light  radiates from those who are serving their fellow beings, even if only  in the simplest of ways. 

And as nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted, each time one of  us hands their physical body back to the Earth, its components are  recycled down to the last cell and atom. They contain the consciousness  of the one who has parted from this plane of life. In this way they  become part of the Earth and that’s how, with even the smallest  evolutionary steps one of us takes forwards and upwards, Mother Earth  does the same. 

Even the least evolved human beings upon their return into the world of  spirit cannot help noticing that in truth they are spirit and soul,  eternal and immortal beings of light. Once more we then know from first  hand experience that at the end of each lifetime every one of us,  without exception, returns to this world, our true home, to rest and  recuperate from the trials and tribulations of their earthly existence.  The freedom we enjoy there may well feel like heavenly bliss, but Heaven  itself – the final oneness with God – it is not. 

As mentioned earlier, nobody suddenly turns into an Angel at the time of  leaving physical life and no-one goes straight to Heaven. The character  traces we have developed in earthly life, for good as well as for ill,  we take with us into the world of light. The degree of spiritual  awareness we have reached each time we pass over is also ours to keep.  These things accompany us into our next lifetime and unless we change  them some more in our next one, they will be with us forever.

Apart from leaving our physical body behind nothing changes at the  moment of death. The earthly personality we have developed so far is the  one we shall have to grapple with in our next lifetime. And what we can  hope to find on the other side depends on the quality of life we have  been leading here; something very similar awaits us in the beyond. Any  wisdom we have found thus far is also ours to keep forever. We bring it  with us into all subsequent lifetimes, so it can support us and make  life easier to cope with when we enter into lessons of a different kind.  Can you see the importance and urgency of working on the improvement of  our character while we are here? 

When we have arrived in the world of light, we can see for ourselves  that we are not earthlings at all, but spirits and souls who from time  to time go through another earthly experience. Being aware of our true  nature again, our spiritual vision quite naturally is clearer and more  expansive. Once again we become aware that the spirit world is but a  higher dimension of earthly life. It gradually becomes invisible to our  perception with our entry into yet another physical body. There is no  more to it than that.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Road To Heaven*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as a  Monday Thought 4th September 2017: ‘We, your spirit friends and  helpers, although we are now dwelling in the world of light, we too once  walked the pathway of earthly life. That’s why we know the sorrows and  difficulties of existing in a physical body that cannot yet perceive the  beauty and wonders of the higher and highest worlds. We appreciate how  hard the demands and temptations of your darkened road are. Yet, every  one of you without exception has to walk it and eventually reaches the  point when you have spiritually matured sufficiently to accept the  conditions in which you find yourself. 

‘When you understand that every experience that ever came your way  served the wise higher purpose of teaching you something, you begin to  trust that the loving arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of  all life, will forever be with you, to guide and protect and show you  the way. Part of this are the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,  the highest level of the spirit realm. All those on the less elevated  levels are serving the higher ones. Something like a veil of  consciousness separates earthly life from the spirit world and all of us  together, you on your side and we on our side of the veil, are God’s  children and siblings in the great family of life. Aware of the trials  and tribulations that are an inevitable part of every earthly existence,  each time we come to you it is done with a great longing in our hearts.  We wish to help ever more of you to realise your own inner powers, and  to tell you about the beautiful states of life that in the fullness of  time will be waiting for each one of you. 

‘It’s important for you to know that even the smallest effort of helping  others find their way through their present existence is worthwhile and  will never be wasted. Even though you are unlikely to see the results,  keep on keeping on your predestined pathway back into God’s light, your  true home and sharing the learning your find along the way with those  around you. They too have a right to know that this is the road that in  the end leads all of you into the light of conscious awareness of your  oneness with God and all life. That which is commonly known in your  world as Heaven is a metaphor for a heavenly life that is filled with  such bliss and peace that at present it will be quite beyond your  imagination.’

So, while you are in this earthly life, dear Friends, dream what you  want to dream, go where you wish to go and be what you would like to be,  provided you are willing to work hard enough. If you don’t succeed, it  doesn’t matter too much, as there will always be another lifetime and  this will continue until the curriculum of the school of earthly life  can teach you no more. Meanwhile it needs bearing in mind that whatever  we do is our creation and that all life and everything within it moves  in never-ending circles. As a result, that which we send into our world  must return to us. This means that in every new lifetime we are sowing  the seeds for all future ones. 

Those who insist on spreading fear, anger and aggression now, will  inevitably have to face more of the same next time round. And for those  who choose to send the Christ Light from their loving hearts as their  contribution towards the blessing and healing of our world and bringing  peace, their energies too on their return journey are constantly  gathering in strength and becoming every more powerful. The harvest of  these wise ones is sure to be most bountiful and rich.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge*_

_*




*_

Do not find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have worn the shoes they wear
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt
That are hidden from your view,
And if their cross was on your back,
It might cause you to stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall or felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you,
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes doubly sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them, when they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of this nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to attract
People with judgemental attitudes
Into their orbit.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Love God
*_
_*




*_​Some  think that life stops at the moment of physical death and that life is  one-off thing. Wise ones, however, appreciate that in truth there is no  death because life is eternal and constantly moving forwards and upwards  on a never-ending evolutionary spiral. Just think: when you entered  into your present earthly lifetime you were crying and everyone around  you was smiling. Your turn for happiness comes when you depart from this  life and the ones around you, who cannot yet appreciate what is really  happening to you, are crying and may have to linger in their spiritual  darkness until their time for joining you in the world of light has  come.

The essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the StarLink Message January 2012: ‘Your  loved ones who have left the earthly plane of life behind have not gone  from you; they are not dead. On the inner level of the spirit world  there is no separation and contact with your loved one is always  possible through the power of thought in times of quiet reflection and  meditation. Life is eternal because it was given by the eternal spirit  of God and trying these things will be your opportunity for verifying  the truth of this statement.

‘God is love and the law of life is  love and if you wish to know God, all you have to do is love your  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their Creation. In  this consciousness there is no death and that’s where your loved ones  are now, very much alive and well. Once they have responded to your  thoughts, there will no longer be any doubt in your mind that your loved  ones will always be with you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wisdom From The Tree Of Life*_






​•    Sometimes it’s necessary to meet  the wrong people so that, when we finally draw the right ones into our  orbit, we appreciate them as the precious gift from the Universe, which  in truth both types are.

•    When one door of happiness closes, another one is waiting to open.  Yet, if we look too long at the door that has closed, we are in danger  of being unable to recognise the one that is ready to open for us. 

•    Life teaches us in its own sweet way. That’s why we usually do not  know how to appreciate what we have, until we have lost it. Part of the  same lesson is that we frequently don’t know what we have been missing  until it actually arrives. 

•    The brightest future will always be based not on a forgotten, but a  forgiven and healed past. We cannot successfully move on in life until  we have let go of our past mistakes, failures and heartaches.  Recognising and accepting each one of them as an essential part of the  lessons for their present lifetime, wise ones give thanks and praise to  the Highest Forces of life for all of them. To their astonishment they  realise that there is no longer anything to forgive, themselves or  anyone else. 

•    The best kind of friends are those with whom we can sit for a long  time without saying a word and eventually walk away with the feeling of  just having taken part in the best dialogue ever.

•    Always try to put yourself in the other one’s shoes. If it feels  that something would hurt you, it is likely to do the same to the other  person.

•    Do something good, kind and loving for someone every single day, even if that only means leaving them alone. 

•    Giving someone all your love is never an assurance that they too  will love you. Just love people without expecting anything in return.  Then wait and see whether love can also grow in their hearts. If not, be  content that it has grown in yours – and that’s wisdom!

•    True happiness waits for all who are now crying because they are  hurt or have searched and tried in vain. They alone can appreciate the  importance of all the people who touched their lives that accompanied  them through these phases. 

•    Don’t go for looks, they can deceive. Don’t go for wealth, it fades  away. Stick to those who make you smile. Many times it takes but a  smile to make a dark day into a bright one. And seek the company of  those who make your heart and soul smile. 

•    Pray for enough happiness to make you sweet, trials to make you  strong, sorrows to keep you human and hope to make you happy. 

•    ‘To be nobody but yourself in a world that’s doing its best to make  you somebody else means fighting the hardest battle you are ever likely  to have. Never give up.’ E.E. Cummings

•    ‘Do not allow yourself to be bullied into silence and being made a  victim by anyone. Accept no-one’s definition of you and your life.  Define them yourself.’ Robert Frost

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Prayer For You*_







 I said a prayer for you today.
God and the Angels must have heard, 
Cos’ I felt the answer in my heart,
Although no-one spoke a word.
I asked for neither wealth nor fame
I knew you wouldn’t mind,
But prayed for treasures
Of a far more precious kind.

I asked that they be with you
By night as well as by day,
With blessings of good health and cheer,
And friends to share your way.
Yet most of all, I requested happiness for you
In all things, great and small.
And it was for God’s never ceasing love and care
That I prayed most of all.

God be with you and keep you safe, always.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Bit Of Advice *_

_*




*_
Amid the cares of daily life,
In spite of toil and business strife,
If you value the woman in your life,
Tell her so!

When your own days are dark and deeply blue,
Remember that she has her troubles, the same as you.
Show her that in spite of everything
Your love is true
And tell her so!

Don’t act as if she were past her prime,
And as if to please her would be a crime.
If ever you loved her, now’s the time 
For telling her so!

Her love will return to you for each caress
A hundredfold in tenderness.
You know that hearts like hers were made to bless.
Well, tell her so!

You like to think that she’s all your own,
And that you are hers and hers alone.
Don’t wait to carve it on a stone.
Tell her so!

Do not allow her heart to grow cold,
For richer beauties for both of you are sure to unfold,
When ever more she’ll prove to you that 
She’s worth more than her weight in gold.
Before it’s too late, dear Friend,
Tell her so!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

P.S. Naturally, the above applies to wives telling their husbands, too.

​Tell her she means the world to you and   is precious beyond compare. Tell her from your heart and mean it, don’t   just use empty words. Bring her flowers once in a while. Find out  which  ones she likes best and she will love you all the more for your   thoughtfulness. The Universal laws ensure that any gesture of kindness   we extend to anyone, not just our loved ones, is sure to return to us in   many different ways.

​Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’
•    ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’
•    ‘Good And Happy Marriages’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Astrology As A Lifehelp *_

_*On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life






*_​After   everything you have heard about the Divine science by now, you might  be  saying to yourself: ‘That’s all very well, but how could something  like  that ever be a lifehelp?’ In my view, it’s certainly not done by  using  astrology as an instrument for fortunetelling and casting  horoscopes. My  kind is applied psychology and that, in the right hands,  can turn into  one of the finest tools imaginable for getting to know  God and ourselves  as well as the processes of creation and life. 

It starts with  each newly born child that re-enters earthly life with  the help of human  parents, who are acting as temporary substitutes for  and manifestations  of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all  life. I have always  refused to cast horoscopes for new arrivals and  that’s because I  believe my D.I.Y. method of being your own astrologer *  is far more  useful for getting to know the little stranger someone is  holding in  their loving arms. To my mind, there is no better way of  gaining an  insight into a newly-born child’s predestined pathway  through the coming  lifetime and of how we, as parents, can help them to  walk it with more  ease. See my letter to a friend about the miracle of  birth *.

Our  birthchart is unique to us. It’s a blueprint of a snapshot, frozen  in  space and time, of the energies that were available when we drew our   first breath on the Earth. The birthchart talks about potential and   every human being brings enormous amounts of it with them into their   present earthly sojourn. This is where our cherished and much   misunderstood freedom of choice * rears its head for the first time,   because it’s up to each one of us individually whether or not we fulfil   any of our potential. Unaware of the fact that this is the case, up to   now for most of us this has only amounted to a tiny fraction each time   round. But once the presence of our potential begins to reveal itself  to  us and we are consciously becoming aware of it, it’s up to us to  decide  what we wish to do it. In my view, only a fool would neglect  doing  their best to fulfil as much of it as possible.

It stands to  reason that much more can be achieved when we are finding  our what our  potential consists of. But how can we do justice to it?  This is where  the birthchart comes into its own. It can help us  recognise our  strengths, so they can be taken advantage of and  developed some more. It  also reveals where our weaknesses are and it  stands to reason that,  without knowing about them, it would be  impossible to start converting  them into strengths. 

Old and experienced souls long to be  released from the chores and  trials of earthly life, so they can  continue their studies on the  higher levels of life. They consult their  birthcharts to find out as  much as possible about their potential, as  well as special talents that  could have taken many lifetimes of devoted  effort to develop, yet in  this one are still unknown to their earthly  self. Once such gifts have  been discovered and taken possession of, they  should only be used for  the highest good of all, never for selfish  purposes. 

This is the dearest wish of wise ones who are sensing  intuitively that  their time has come for paying every last bit of the  karmic debts from  previous lifetimes. This they do by sharing their  talents with those  around them, without looking for any kind of reward.  It’s their way of  thanking the Universal Forces for the gift of life and  for being  allowed to take part in Mother Earth’s abundance, which they   thoughtlessly and selfishly took part whilst they were still ignorant of   the spiritual background of their present existence. This what   everybody does during the early stages of their earthly education.

Particularly  valuable opportunities for using astrology as a lifehelp  come our way  each time we reach one of the landmarks on our current  journey of  discovery and learning:

1) The First Saturn Return around age 29 ½. 
2) The Uranus Opposition or Midlife Crisis around age 38 to 45.
3) The Second Saturn Return around age 58/59.

Each  time we have reached one of these points, we feel instinctively   inclined to take stock of our life and if need be make some changes. How   much more effective our efforts could be if we were aware what is at   stake and what the Highest Forces of life expect and demand from us. 

During  the midlife crisis in particular we tend to look back on our  lifepath  so far, what we have achieved and what not and so forth. Some  typical  reflections around this time might run as follows: ‘I see  myself as easy  going because I can get along with just about anybody I  meet. I do not  have a lot of self restraint. During my partying days in  the past this  would not have been considered to be a desirable  quality. For some time  now, I have been struggling with a drink  problem. I have a tendency to  go on binges, not drinking for months at a  time and then going on a  binge for several days.’

Reflecting on these things, you may be  moved to ask yourself: ‘Do I  still like myself the way I was when young  and foolish? From where I am  at present I seem to be on a more than  somewhat slippery slope. Now  that I have found out that the purpose of  life is evolution and that  this can only be achieved through  experiencing life, not being afraid  to make my own mistakes, so that I  can learn from them. Through this  alone can I gradually evolve into a  better person and higher human  being than I have been up to now. Isn’t  that what I want to do? 

The million dollar questions all of us  have to ask ourselves from time  to time is: ‘Do I really want to miss  the opportunities my present  lifetime is offering me to fulfil my  highest potential or would I  rather spend the rest of it the way I used  to do? Do I want to grow up  and spiritually take responsibility for  myself and the gift of my life?  If so, the time may have come for making  some profound changes to my  outlook on life and the way I wish to  conduct it in future.

Sometimes a birthchart indicates a strong  potential for leadership in  general, for example if we were born during  the Sun’s transit through  Leo. Occasionally, potential for inspired  spiritual leadership makes  itself known. This can show itself through  well aspected planets,  especially the Sun, in the ninth house, the  natural domain of  Sagittarius, the sign of the superconscious faculties  with its jovial  and expansive planetary ruler Jupiter. It needs to be  born in mind that  whenever a birthchart contains pointers of this  nature, they are never  indications of God-given rights. They merely show  the general  direction in which someone’s Highest Self will be pulling  the new  arrival on the Earth plane as its present lifetime unfolds. 

The  assumption that a newly born baby with its Sun and Saturn in close   conjunction in the tenth house will straight away be a well controlled   and self-disciplined being fits into my list of insights into the theme   of ‘Astrological Myths’ *. For example that Capricorns are patient,   Libras well balanced and Virgos neat, tidy and extremely hard working,   and so forth. Such qualities are there by potential only. It takes a   whole life time of constant practising before they may – or still may   not, as the case may be – become part of an individual’s  character   make-up.  

Any kind of leadership is never going to fall into  someone’s lap; it  can only be earned through sheer hard work. This is  particularly true  for inspired spiritual leaderships. They are likely to  demand a whole  lifetime, maybe several of them or whatever may be left  of the present  one, when the call for service is received. But even a  willingness to  work very hard is not enough on this pathway. It has to  be combined  with faithful and sincere devotion and dedication to serve  the demands  of the Highest Forces of life. And that entails humbly  asking God and  the Angels to show us, through our inner guidance, how we  should go  about serving them. We shall need their courage and strength  to tackle  the tests and trials that undoubtedly will be presenting  themselves on  this pathway. 

The tendencies for this kind of  service may not begin to be felt until  later in life, especially around  the time of the Uranus Opposition.  Uranus, the planetary co-ruler with  Saturn, of Aquarius represents the  voice and will of God. Saturn * is  the gatekeeper, the stern and  undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac.  Teaching us earthlings the  self-discipline and self-mastery we need for  entering into the freedom  of the Aquarian Age * is the task of this  particular planetary force.  Wise ones, whose birthchart indicates a good  potential for achieving  it, gratefully acknowledge this gift and do  their best to take  possession of it.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
•    ‘The Miracle Of Birth’
•     ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Astrological Landmarks’
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spiritual Mastership
*_
_*




*_​The spiritual freedom all human beings  are in this life to seek can  only be achieved through spiritual  Mastership and that means mastering  the earthly part of our nature with  its drives, urges and passions.  Every human being on the Earth plane  will eventually evolve into someone  like the Master Jesus, who was  capable of walking on water *, i.e. he  had gained control over his  emotional world, so it could no longer run  his life for him and create  more unnecessary obstacles for the future.  The whole of the Jesus  legend is a description of a spiritual Master’s  behaviour and  lifestyle. 

But let’s reach out a bit further and  take a look at the book of  Genesis, which is shared by the Abrahamic  religions Judaism,  Christianity and Islam. In part 1:28 of this part of  the scriptures the  Angels told us: ‘After having created the first human  beings in the  form of a woman and a man, God blessed them and said to  them: ‘Be  fruitful, and multiply. Fill the Earth and subdue it. And have  dominion  over the fish of the sea, the fowl of the air, the cattle and  over  every living thing that moves upon the Earth.’ 

There have  been many Creation stories in different parts of our world  that suited  the needs of the people living there, at a certain time.  The Abrahamic  version was given by the Angels with the promise that,  when the time was  right, the higher esoteric meaning behind its surface  words would be  revealed. With the coming of the Aquarian Age this  condition was  fulfilled. That’s why by now many are able to grasp that  the invitation  to subdue the Earth * does not mean forcing our planet  to obey  humankind’s will and serve its desires. 

The ultimate purpose of  all human earthly lifetimes has always been to  eventually lead us to the  realisation that ‘subduing the Earth’ relates  to taming the instincts  and drives of the lower animal aspects of our  nature with its greed and  possessiveness, lusting and craving for  power, fears and anxieties of  the unknown and in particular death. And  the words after ‘subdue the  Earth’ are trying to draw our attention to  the guidance that can  constantly be received from our environment *.  For example, the fishes  of the sea, the birds and all other creatures  that share our world with  us. Each species has its own story to tell  and advice to give.

For  as long as the Abrahamic Creation story was taken literally, it   provided humankind with a temporary permission to do with our home   planet as we pleased. The wise intention behind this was that in due   course we would learn from the results of the mistakes that had been   made along the way. They would be manifesting themselves in the form of   various kinds of natural disasters *. It would take a long time before   we realised this, but eventually even the slowest learners in our midst   would be able to see that the forces of nature cannot be subdued by   human beings in their present evolutionary state. 

There will  only ever be one way that humankind can be in charge of the  Earth and  that will come about through learning how to co-operate with  the natural  forces of the elements. When we know how to work with and  approach them  in peaceful and loving ways, not as Lords and Masters of  the Earth, but  as the most humble and obedient servants of the Highest  Forces, they  will be willing to listen to us and maybe even obey. If we  respectfully  ask them to show us how to go about dealing with concerns  of the Earth,  that we are looking for ways that are in harmony with  their work, that’s  what they will do. And that, beyond the shadow of a  doubt, is the  reason why it has been said: ‘The meek shall inherit the  Earth’ *.

Playing  the role of Lord and Master of the Earth is the deepest,  innermost  dream of every male of the human species *. This  characteristic is part  of humankind’s long misunderstood Divine  inheritance. Not surprisingly,  this desire to rule the roost is also  present in the subconscious  masculine aspect of every woman. The storms  of humankind’s unkind and  unreasonable behaviour towards each other  with its subsequent outpouring  of human thoughts into the negative and  destructive thought stream *  have always been influencing the weather  patterns of our world. The  recent highly unpleasant weather conditions  in many parts of our world  are living proof how they manifest  themselves in our environment. Unless  we improve the treatment of our  home planet, the only one we have got,  and start to take care of it  instead of continuing the methodical raping  and plundering of its  precious resources, the weather conditions of our  world will grow  increasingly severe.

Extract from ‘Thought Can  Do Anything’ *: ‘Through magnetic vibrations  your thoughts are drawn  towards positive and negative thought-streams.  All positive thoughts, by  this we mean good, uplifting and constructive  ones, go forth from you  and by the law of attraction align themselves  to other great thought  streams that are positive and good and belong to  the White Light.  Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the great  streams of dark  and negative thoughts. Can you imagine how much  cruelty is created in  earthly life through thoughtlessness? It can  cause much suffering,  whereas thoughtfulness brings love and joy, hope  and courage. Any kind  of it, whatever form it may take, is a  contribution to the great stream  of White Light upon which humankind  depends for its very existence.’ 

Intuitively,  I feel that through the weather conditions the elementary  forces in  charge of our planet’s general wellbeing will continue to  show us that  they are running out of patience with its human  inhabitants’ behaviour.  This especially applies to the abomination that  was given the name of  ‘fracking’, the most recent pitiless attack on  our planet’s resources.  On top of that, our race’s malevolence and  hatred, anger and aggression  towards each other are adding to the power  of the dark destructive  natural forces, which they are supporting. How  many more warnings do we  need that, if the powers in charge of our  world so wished, they could  easily get rid of our whole race on behalf  of Mother Earth by shaking us  off like fleas? 

How long is it going to take until sufficient  numbers of us realise  that no part of the Earth belongs to any one of  us; that the only thing  that’s ours to keep in all Eternity is our  consciousness, who and what  we are and not what we have; and that not  even our physical bodies  belong to us? 

As aspiring healers and  lightbringers, our vision needs to constantly  remain focussed on the  blessing and healing power of the Highest Star  and Brightest Light. And  it’s the light of the living God within, i.e.  the wisdom and truth we  receive intuitively, that enables us march  forwards and upwards on the  spiritual mountain, which all  manifestations of life are climbing  together. The light of our ever  increasing comprehension of the  spiritual aspects of life, allows us  glimpses of the glory of the Sun,  the only born Son/Daughter of the  Great Father/Mother. His/Her power of  wisdom and love is in the process  of rising in our world and gradually  taking it over. 

Many lifeforms are looking towards our light to  help them, just the  same as we are concentrating our whole being on the  light of the Christ  Star, the Sun beyond the Sun. It radiates from the  highest levels of  life into the whole of Creation and ever more  powerfully into us and  our world. That’s how God is helping us on our  evolutionary journey and  we in turn are required to assist every less  evolved manifestation of  life with their development. 

The law of  life is love and evolution and all life has always been  moving on an  eternal evolutionary spiral. Everything that is taking  part in it,  including all human beings, has the God-given right of  being helped,  taught and guided by those ahead of us and protected by  them against  influences that are no longer right for the present state  of our  development, whilst being drawn to those that can help us move  forwards.  

And the same as humankind is reaching out and requesting the  assistance  of the Angelic realms, Mother Earth’s other kingdoms are  entitled to  our help with their development. We are responsible for it,  just like  those above us are answerable for ours. Every kind and loving  thought  of wisdom and truth one of us sends into our world aids some  younger  life forms, occasionally quite tiny ones. They are reaching out  for  God’s light in us. In human beings it expresses itself in the   characteristics of our Christ nature as understanding for the   requirements of others, compassion and kindness towards all life.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Walking On Water’
•    ‘Astrological Myths And False Perceptions’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’
•    ‘How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?’
•    ‘Let Them Have Dominion’
•    ‘Thought Can Do Anything’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hold Your World*_

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’







Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hand 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.

* * *

​‘When our interest in the   religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,   dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right   things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner  guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and  with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life.  With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing  whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease  the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’

Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Welcome Prayer*_

_*




*_
O Universal Christ, Lord and Lady Spirit,
You are waking from Your slumbers
In ever more human hearts and souls. 
The same as in the rest of Your Creation 
Our knees bow and our tongues confess that 
You are Mother Earth’s true Master and Mistress.

We rejoice and give thanks and praise to You
Now that you are really taking it over 
And ruling supreme from human hearts
Through the love and goodwill
We are showing each other, 
Our beloved home planet and everything 
That shares it with us.

Aware that this the only way Your Spirit can
Save and redeem us and our world, 
Hand in hand with the Angels and Masters,
Spirit guides and good shepherds
In the world of light,
Who are walking the same evolutionary pathway,
We welcome You, the living loving Spirit,
Onto the Earth.
In the name of love we are doing this, 
Your true name and ours.

Amen

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing The Earth




*_

Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_* Mother Earth

*_






Our planet is a manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself 
As physical beings through us. 
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers, 
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources. 
Through us and our efforts 
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace. 

Thanks and praise be to Thee, 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love, 
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*If I Can Dream*_

_*




*_
I dream of a world where 
Lights are burning brighter and 
Birds flying higher in clearer and bluer skies.
If I can dream of such a better land,
Where all human beings walk hand in hand,
Tell me why, oh why should this dream not come true?

If I can dream that there will be
Peace and understanding sometime,
That winds of Heaven shall blow away 
Humankind’s doubts and fears
And take us to the place that’s ruled by 
The Christ Star, the Light of all Lights,
That brings new hope to everyone,
Tell me why, oh why should such a place not appear?

Our world has been lost in clouds 
That held too much rain.
We’ve been trapped in it and troubled by pain.
But as long as we have the strength to dream,
We can redeem ourselves and our world,
Through learning to fly on the wings of 
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth.

Deep in my heart questions are trembling
And I am sure that the answers
Are going to appear somehow,
For through the darkness of our world
The Christ Light beckons and calls us home
Into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own.
And for as long as I can think,
Talk and stand,
Walk and dream, 
I shall believe with all my heart and soul
That my dream is in the process of coming true, 
Right here and now.

Aware that our thoughts create our reality,
Instead of dwelling on the unpleasant things 
In our world,
I enjoy dreaming and thinking of the new Earth
And so do my share of bringing it about.

Walter Earl Brown
Edited by Aquarius


Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘If I Can Dream’

​The original song was made famous by   Elvis Presley. It was notable for its use of direct quotations of Martin  Luther  King, Jr. Elvis recorded it in June 1968, two months after  King’s  assassination.
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Nothing Ever Dies*

_




_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the Lodge’s calendar September 2012: ‘Before any kind of new growth and  building can take place anywhere, there has to be a clearing of the  land. This requires ploughing the Earth and cleansing the soil. The same  is true for every human being. As soon as the physical conditions  surrounding them have served their predestined purpose, they are cleared  away. Yet, in truth nothing ever dies, neither the spirit and soul that  dwells inside every physical body nor the atoms of that body. They too  merely change their form and from the dust and ashes left behind at  funerals new life is created.’ 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims*_







Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
May the Light of power, courage and strength
Flow freely into those affected by natural disasters
Like earthquakes, flooding and landslides,
And also of the human-made catastrophes
Of war and other acts of terrorism,
Wherever they may be taking place.

Grant us and our world also the gift of 
Your infinite wisdom and love, 
So that together with You and the Angels
We may lift the spirits and souls of those 
Who under the influence of the powers of 
Darkness and destruction have to return 
To our true home, the spirit world,
Guided and protected by
The Angels of Rescue and Death.
May they not only find rest, peace and healing 
In that world, but also a better understanding of the 
Purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence.

Meanwhile we give
Thanks and praise to You and the Angels 
For ensuring that none of us will 
Ever be lost in the vastness of space and time,
Left behind and forgotten,
And that all human beings,
Wherever they may find themselves,
Will forever be resting securely 
In Your loving arms.

May our hearts and souls be filled with forgiveness 
For those who are still taking part in the 
Earliest parts of their earthly education.
And may the radiance of Your Light
Shine into their hearts and souls, 
So that they too open and 
The Divine spark within them 
Stirs from its slumber.
And may the hearts of the older and 
More experienced souls in our midst 
Be filled with forgiveness for their younger siblings
In the great family of humankind.
Grant these people the gift of understanding that 
The lessons the young ones are presently taking part in
Are similar to those they once that took them
Through the initial stages of their earthly education.

As payment for our karmic debts,
Help us older souls to patiently endure 
What the youngsters are inflicting upon us,
In their ignorance of their true nature
And the existence of Your Universal laws,
Thus creating ever more
Difficult Karma for themselves.
Undoubtedly, for them too 
The time will come, 
In one or several of their future lifetimes,
When they have to make good 
The debts they are incurring now.
It will then be their turn to suffer,
The same as we are doing now,
At the hands of the youngsters
Who are treading the evolutionary pathway
Behind them.

May this knowledge help 
The Christ nature characteristics 
Of compassion, forgiveness and love
Unfold and blossom in ever more human hearts.
And may Your Divine courage and strength 
Flow into survivors of any kind and all who are
Lovingly attending to the sick and wounded
In mind and body, spirit and soul. 
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the blessing and healing 
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life * and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  for to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ 

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that your misery in truth is a precious gift and there  is every reason to be grateful for it. Your heart would fill with even  more gratitude if you could how merciful God is and that the end of each  catastrophe is invariably crowned with mercy. A just reward waits for  everyone who is affected in this way, not only when they arrive in the  world of light, but also in coming lifetimes on the Earth, if not all  Karma has been cleared away. 

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life *. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•   ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Try To Remember*_







Try to remember the kind of September,
When life was slow and oh, so mellow.
Try to remember the kind of September,
When grass was green and the grain was yellow.
Try to remember the kind of September,
When you were a tender and callow fellow.
Try to remember, and if you remember,
Then follow.

Try to remember when life was so tender
That no-one wept, except the willow.
Try to remember when life was so tender
That dreams were kept beside your pillow.
Try to remember when life was so tender
That love was an ember about to billow.
Try to remember, and if you remember,
Then follow.

Deep in December, it’s nice to remember,
Although you know the snow will follow.
Deep in December, it’s nice to remember,
Without a hurt the heart is hollow.
Deep in December, it’s nice to remember,
The fire of September that made us mellow.
Deep in December, our hearts should remember
And follow.


Harvey Schmidt
Lyrics by Tom Jones

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Try To Remember’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*September Song*_






​ Oh, it’s a long long while from May to December,
But the days grow short when you reach September.
When the autumn weather turns the leaves to flame
And you haven’t got time for the waiting game.

When the days dwindle down to a precious few,
September, November.
And these few golden days I’ll share with you,
These golden days I’ll share with you.

When you meet with the young girls early in the Spring,
You court them in song and in rhyme.
They answer with words and a clover ring,
But if you could examine the goods they bring,
They have little to offer but the songs they sing
And the plentiful waste of time of day,
A plentiful waste of time.

Oh, it’s a long, long while from May to December,
But the days grow short when you reach September.
When the autumn weather turns the leaves to flame,
One hasn’t got time for the waiting game.

Oh, the days dwindle down to a precious few,
September, November,
And these few precious days I’ll spend with you,
These precious days I’ll spend with you.

Maxwell Anderson
Music by Kurt Weill

​ Recommended Listening:
•    ‘September Song’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*When The Sun Refuses To Shine*








When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day.
Don’t give up now, brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Everything we send into our world,
Each thought, word and action,
In due course returns to us 
With increased strength.
And if we reach out to someone who feels
Lost in earthly life, frightened and alone, 
If we approach them with some kind words,
Accompanied by a smile and maybe a hug, 
At some future point when we are 
In need of comfort and support,
The kindness once given is sure 
To return to us through 
Someone reaching out for us.

Life is like that!

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeing God In Everything
*_
​ _*




*_ 
When we recognise that God is in everything,
We see our world in a grain of sand
And a manifestation of Heaven in a wild flower.
We observe now the Divine plan manifest itself
In everything that is and that lays the key to
Infinity into the palms of our own hands,
And we become aware that every moment
Of our existence is part of Eternity.

William Blake
Edited by Aquarius

Please follow the link below to take a look at God in:

‘The Animal World Of Feelings’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Sacred Tree Of Life*






​The following is an extract from ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’:  ‘The concept of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an  illustration of the idea that all life on Earth is related. With the  help of mythology and religions, philosophies and science, time and  again throughout the ages, the Angels introduced our world to the idea  of a tree of life as a symbol of evolution and growth. This mystical  concept draws humankind’s attention to the interconnectedness of all  life on our planet and a metaphor for the common descent of every  lifeform from the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.

The Norse religion’s tree of life is called Yggdrasil. It represents the  world and is sometimes considered to be a yew or an ash tree. Extensive  lore surrounds this tree. Accounts have survived of Germanic tribes who  honoured sacred trees within their societies, for example Thor’s oak,  sacred groves, the sacred tree at Uppsala and the wooden Irminsul  pillar. An 1847 depiction of the Norse Yggdrasil appears in the  Icelandic Prose ‘The Edda’ by Oluf Olufsen Bagge.

_*Yggdrasil
*_I am the root, I am the tree. 
I am the soul of harmony.

I am the leaf. I am the flower.
I am the moment and the hour.

I am all-life and transient death. 
I am the all-sustaining breath.

I am the Spring. I am the Fall.
I am the One, the source of all.

And though the Ash of Earth declines,
The wind of changes screams and whines,

My Will is limitless and strong.
My say: Eternal Summer’s song.

On now, on the deepest, innermost level of life,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Yggdrasil, the sacred tree of life is healing,
And all life and lifeforms with it, 
From the lowest to the Highest
And from the Highest back to the lowest.
The human race and its world are healing 
And so is every aspect of my being .

Pauline Brehony
Last verse by Aquarius

​Because our thoughts and words create   our reality on the inner level of life, so that in due course it can  manifest itself on the outer plane, how about including the last verse  in your daily prayers?

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Tribute To Yggdrasil*_







Like a basket of my good graces
I bring you this and set it at the base of the greatest ash tree.
What names once burned and turned this tree to ash?
Odin, Frigg, Thor, Balder and Tyr
Were among them.

Looking up, I catch glimpses of stars and water drops.
My faith in those dwelling on the Highest level of life
Tells me that there really are wells in the Heavens,
That this tree connects with all worlds
And that I am at its apex,
Alive and well to be able to bring you this.

Grow on, Yggdrasil.
Your roots reach deeper than I am presently able to go
And I pray don’t take me down to Níðhöggr.
The wrath of the patriarchy’s serpent
To this day is something I have to still my soul for.
Even though I now welcome the twin snakes
Of the beloved Great Mother’s wisdom and truth
And the way they are winding themselves 
Peacefully and lovingly  
Around the caduceus of us and our world.
At the thought of this my spirit overflows with 
Gratitude and praise for 
The waters of consciousness from the Heavens
That are now flowing down your trunk 
Into your roots, O Tree, and my mind.

Yggdrasil, a living pyre to the ashen old and bold ones.
The coldest nights usher its leaves to your doorstep.
The hottest days bring you a thirst for its eternal wells
Of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.
May you some day evolve into one of the wells 
That feed and nurture Yggdrasil.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

* * * 

What miracle is this? 
A giant tree that stands thousands of feet high,
Its roots reach deep into the ground,
And at the same time the tree upholds the sky.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tree Of Life’
•   ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Beauty, Wonder And Magic Of Trees*_







I think that I shall never see
A poem as lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry roots are pressed
Into Mother Earth’s sweet loving breast.

A tree that looks at God all day
And lifts its many arms to pray.

A tree that may in summer wear
A nest of robins in its hair,

Upon whose blossoms snow has lain
And who loves every drop of rain.

Poems were made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree.

Joyce Kilmer
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘In Praise Of Trees’
•    ‘The Birth Of An Oak Tree’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation
*_
_*The Elements – Water

*_




​One of Mother Earth’s most precious  resources is water. Let’s take a closer look at it, the stuff with whose  appearance earthly life once became possible and the first primitive  lifeforms began to appear. To this day it remains one of the greatest  gifts of our world. Whilst partaking in a cup of it the other day, the  thought flashed through my mind: ‘Isn’t water one of Earth’s greatest  wonders?’ Never before had it occurred to me that this element is a  self-perpetuating one and that there must always have been the same  amount of it, ever since our planet’s surface began to cool down and  water formed. Therefore, it stands to reason that the water we are  drinking now has been recycled millions and millions of times. In  endless cycles it must have gone through every ocean, lake and river,  plant, animal and human being that ever dwelled on the Earth. 

Each time the water passes through anything or anyone, a small amount of  that object’s entire energy, positive as well as negative, remains in  the water. Condensation is taking place at all times everywhere on the  Earth, especially when the Sun is shining and on large surfaces of  water. Some of it evaporates and rises as condensation into the sky. In  the higher regions the Angels of the Air and of the Etheric elements are  cleansing it of the negative Earth vibrations it has acquired. The  water is then recharged with positive energies. 

On the higher and highest levels of life endless numbers of beings, who  so far remain invisible to earthly eyes, are ceaselessly toiling for the  good of our world. Let us not forgive to give thanks and praise to all  of them. Thanks to them, whenever clouds form and rain begins to fall,  our planet and everything on it quite literally receives a blessing. And  with every drop of rain that falls we and our world are being cleansed  and healed. 

Because of this process our drinking water by now must be richer than  ever before. For quite some time, I have developed the habit of blessing  the water I drink, giving thanks for it, as well as doing the same for  whatever else I return to the Earth. Although this makes me feel a bit  silly at times, I truly am grateful and wish to express my gratitude in  some way. To my mind, this is as good a one as any for putting positive  and loving thoughts and energies into Mother Earth, which she so  desperately needs. 

Over seventy percent of our physical bodies, the vehicle for our present  lifetime, consist of water and all our emotional responses to people  and situations are constantly flowing through this part of our being,  which is known as our emotional body and our soul. In many small ways  and at any given moment, there is something we all can do for the  blessing and healing of Mother Earth. Even the tiniest amount of  positive energy any one of us sends forth helps to absorb and transmute a  bit more of her negative energies, of which to this day there are far  too many, into constructive and positive ones. I cannot think of any  simpler and more effective way of beneficially influencing the human  pool of consciousness. 

Reflecting on these things it dawned on me why I have always loved a  rainy day, especially walking in the rain. I had often wondered why this  makes me feel so good. I cannot understand people who, when they look  out of the window first thing in the morning and it is raining, groan:  ‘What a miserable day.’ There can be no better manner in which to spoil a  day for oneself. To me, every day is a good one because it is a gift  from the Highest, filled with wonder and miracles, if we but open our  eyes and hearts, to perceive them. 

Rainy days to me are particularly good ones for sending our love to  Mother Earth. In any case, why spoil any moment with negative thoughts  and feelings by insisting that something is bad, when in truth it is  quite neutral and can with the greatest of ease be turned into something  special, positive and uplifting?

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Tree Of Life
*_





​Life’s wisdom is like a tree, a living  and rapidly expanding organism. And the tree of life is an analogy for  the invisible structure on which all the wisdom and knowledge that has  ever been gathered by anyone has grown. This tree is a living organism  that – like any other – needs continued sustenance and nurturing. Every  religion and belief system that our world has ever known is one of its  branches that has contributed towards its growth, some more successfully  than others. By adding to the knowledge that is already there, every  soul’s learning from its own experiences actively supports the growth of  the tree and contributes towards its wellbeing.For as long as the tree continues to  thrive and expand, all is well. But, like with any tree, branches that  are no longer productive and have ceased growing, die and are eventually  chopped off by those in charge. In spiritual terms, ignorance is  darkness and knowledge is light, and each one of us is in this life to  grow into a seeker of truth and enlightenment. In my view, a sound  knowledge of the law of Karma is what every human soul on the Earth  plane requires most urgently. That, alas, is something that spiritual  writings like the Bible, the Koran and the Talmud only contain in  carefully hidden forms.

Revelations 22:2 of the Bible contains an  interesting astrological reference: ‘On either side of the river the  tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit, yielding its fruit each  month. And the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations.’  My interpretation of this is: the two sides of the river are an  illustration of the two aspects of humankind’s existence, that on the  Earth plane and that in the world of spirit, our true home. All souls,  on both sides of the river, encounter the tree of life with its twelve  different types of fruit.The zodiac with its twelve signs and  houses represents the various aspects of life’s experiences. In the  course of many lifetimes each sign and house yields its fruits to us in  many different ways, as one after the other, time and again we move  through each sign and house. The leaves of the tree of life are the  understanding and wisdom we glean from our experiences. They assist us  with our learning and growing, and any knowledge that is gathered during  our earthly sojourns is meant to be shared with those around us, so  they in turn can use it for the healing of themselves, the people in  their environment and also of our whole world. This will continue until  all nations have been healed and every soul within them, too.

One day when I was in great discomfort, I prayed:
‘Please, save me from pain!’
The Christ responded with: ‘To help you bring forth
My Divine characteristics, so that you can grow ever closer to Me,
Each one of My children of the Earth
Must become familiar with pain.
Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
How else can you hope to
Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering?

As you can see, your suffering and worldly cares
Are essential parts of your earthly education.
They are My teaching aids that with the passage of time
Slowly take you back home into the oneness with Me,
Until you are fully re-united with Me.
So rejoice! The more profound your struggles
And the deeper your pain,
The closer your spirit and soul can draw to Me.

This is how, for a very long time unbeknown to your earthly self,
Your consciousness expands and your soul grows.
Yet, it can only do so through each living their own lives,
Gathering their own experiences, and feeling their feelings,
Sadness as much as joy, and happiness as much as pain.
So, whenever something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear,
And wherever you may find yourself, never despair!
Just reach out for My hand, call for Me and I will be there.

I am the only one who can help you work your way through whatever comes your way,
And although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life and knowledge,
Each one of you is a many-faceted jewel,
Priceless, precious and loved beyond compare and of immense value to Me.
You are one of the most beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and
I am the gardener, who prunes you constantly,
So that you may flower and mature and bear ever more fruit.’

In spite of all that was said before, I had the audacity to say:
‘Please, give me only the things of life I enjoy.’
And the Christ replied: ‘Beloved child,
Isn’t it blessing enough that I have created you and given you life?
From love you come and to love you return,
For love is My true nature and yours.
You are on the Earth plane,
So that one day you will find the truth that is in Me.
And when I grant you the gift of the wisdom to comprehend it,
You will be able to appreciate and recognise that
Everything that is in your life is a loving sacrifice from Me
And that things, people and every experience
That comes your way are included in this.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life*_






​The concept of a tree of life as a  many-branched tree is an illustration of the idea that all life on Earth  is related. With the help of mythology and religions, philosophies and  science, time and again throughout the ages, the Angels introduced our  world to the idea of a tree of life as a symbol of evolution and growth.  This mystical concept draws humankind’s attention to the  interconnectedness of all life on our planet and a metaphor for the  common descent of every lifeform from the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life.The tree’s part above the Earth  represents humankind’s earthly existence and its roots are going  simultaneously down into the spirit world, the inner level of life, that  which is hidden from normal earthly view and knowledge. Individually  and collectively, the more highly evolved we become, the higher our  branches reach into the sky and the more our roots penetrate into the  wisdom and knowledge of the spirit realm. Ultimately, this process  reconnects us with the conscious awareness of our oneness with God, the  source of our being.

To this day, among humankind’s best friends on the Earth plane from the  cradle to the grave, quite literally, have been trees. Forever faithful  and true, never complaining no matter how much humankind sins against  them, these our most faithful and reliable companions of our earthly  sojourns can be relied upon to be there for us. Their blessings have  constantly reached through every aspect of our existence, from a shady  resting place on hot days, to generously providing the materials for the  manufacture of our first and last receptacles, the cradle and the  coffin.

Trees have always held a great fascination for humankind. In times gone  by, many cultures have honoured them as symbolisms and expressions of  the love and devotion of the Great Mother of all life to all her earthly  children. Life itself has been depicted as a tree and some of the myths  and legends surrounding this tree must be as old as life on Earth  itself. And so, it doesn’t come as a surprise that the Bible images  mentioned in the previous chapter were by no means invented by  Christianity. Adopted from the concepts of much older pagan traditions,  they were re-written to make them suitable to be included in the  teachings of the New Testament. 

For example, the Greek Goddess Hera’s magical apple garden contained the  Tree of Life and the sacred serpent. The Christmas tree is also one of  the many symbols for the tree of life or tree of knowledge. The custom  of cutting an evergreen and bringing it indoors goes back to ancient  Norse Yule celebrations for the return of the Sun during the shortest  and darkest days of winter. It was imported into the Christian teachings  during the times when converting the so-called pagans to their new  faith was high on the agenda. 

Barbara Walker wrote in ‘The Woman’s Encyclopaedia Of Myths And  Secrets’: ‘On the night before a holy day, Roman priests called  Dendrophori or ‘tree-bearers’ cut one of the sacred pines, decorated it  and carried it into the temple of the Great Mother of all life. Figures  and fetishes attached to such trees in later centuries seem to have  represented the whole pantheon of pagan deities on the World Tree.’ The  modern Christmas tree followed this tradition in its own way. 

The tree of life is also known as the World Tree. In ‘Man, Myth and  Magic: The Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Mythology, Religion and the  Unknown, edited by Richard Cavendish, explains: ‘An infinity of symbolic  detail accompanies the different parts of the world-tree… The cosmic  tree often bore fruits which the Gods ate to ensure their immortality:  and so it became a tree of life.’ 

The idea of trees as symbolisms of the Universe goes back to  Scandinavian mythology, where the Oden Ash or Yggdrasil was believed to  possess this quality. In India it was the fig tree or Asvattha. In the  Hindu religion the Banyan tree is the symbol of the tree of life. The  Lord Buddha is said to have meditated under such a tree until he found  his enlightenment. However, because the Buddha is as much a legendary  figure as the Master Jesus, the tales about this vary considerably  regarding the length of time this took and also the type of tree under  which they sat. Christianity has adopted the apple tree form the pagan  traditions and many other religions have similar ideas, including China  and Russia. 

The Celts and Druids represented the World Tree as the sacred oak, which  with its branches and roots connected the three worlds of the  Upperworld, Middle-Earth, and Underworld. The concept of the axis mundi  also is visualized as a world tree, for example in the Mayan culture as  Wacah Chan. Wikipedia states: ‘It is a common shamanic concept, the  healer traversing the axis mundi to bring back knowledge from the other  world. The axis mundi both connects Heaven and Earth as well as  providing a path between the two…’ 

When, in times long gone by, we walked the Earth as our own ancestors,  we used the evergreen Holly with its thorny leaves and red berries in  our winter celebrations. The Burning Bush of Moses’ vision was a holly.  It was also important to the Druids; it represented death and  regeneration to them. And it was the plant of Mother Holle or Hel, the  Norse underworld Goddess. In Germany, witches used Holly for making  wands. Barbara Walker writes: ‘Red holly berries showed the female  blood-of-life colour, corresponding to white mistletoe berries  associated with male elements of semen and death.’ At Yule tide, the  winter festival of the Divine Marriage, these two plants were displayed  together.

 The Dionysian cult of Roman times displayed the holly together with the  ivy, as the symbol of feminine and masculine balance during times of  the solstice festival. Because of its connection with sex it was  renounced by the early Christian bishops, Tertullian and the Council of  Bracara in particular. Although it was considered to be unfit for  Christian celebrations, the practice of adorning doorways with holly and  kissing under the mistletoe continued. The latter originally  represented a blessing for the union between the master and the mistress  of a house. When the Church realised that these ancient customs could  not be suppressed altogether, the holly was eventually declared to be  symbolic of the crown of thorns and the drops of blood on the Saviour’s  head.

To this day, apples are significant in our culture, from sayings like  ‘The apple of my eye’ or ‘an apple for the teacher,’ and ‘an apple a day  keeps the doctor away’ to folk tales about Johnny Appleseed, and the  always popular apple pie. From the pagan traditions, Christianity  adopted the apple tree as the tree of knowledge in paradise. Its fruit  was declared to be the key to original sin, the fall of grace from God.  John Bradner’s writes: ‘By tradition the apple is the fruit of the  Paradise Tree. It is used sometimes as a symbol of Christ, the new or  second Adam.’ However the apple’s five-petalled blossoms, like the rose  and pentagram, appeared in the much older Indo-European tradition. Here  it represents the knowledge of sacred femininity, sexuality and  immortality. 

The Goddesses’ magical paradise took the form of apple groves in many  traditions such as the Celtic ‘Apple Land’ of Avalon, the Norse Goddess  Idun’s magical apples kept the Gods immortal. And here we also encounter  the Greek Goddess Hera’s magical apple garden which contained the tree  of life and the sacred serpent, mentioned earlier. A significant  connection of the apple with witches and gypsies is the five-pointed  ‘star’ that contains the apple seeds in the core of every apple when cut  transversely. This relates to mythology about the Virgin Kore or Core  within her the Earth Mother Demeter. Isn’t it astonishing that, in this  instance, even the word ‘core’ has been preserved in the English  language?

Barbara Walker explains: ‘The five-pointed star in a circle was the  Egyptian hieroglyph for the underworld womb, where resurrection was  brought about by the mother-heart of transformations.’ This is how it  came about that in later gypsy and pagan traditions the apple symbolised  the sacred union of the physical and the spiritual world.

Recommended Reading:
•   ‘The Barren Fig Tree’
•    ‘The Budding Fig Tree’
•    ‘The Rich Harvest’


From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 

​




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great River Of Consciousness
*_
_*




*_
​From  where we are now, it is not hard to see that the chaos and destruction  the patriarchy has wreaked in the past and to this day continues to do  in some parts, always has had a higher purpose to fulfil and is indeed a  vital part of the great evolutionary plan of life. I feel very strongly  that the Temptation of Jesus parable was specifically written as part  of the Jesus legend and that with the greatest of care and loving  attention to detail for us and our world at this particular time. This  was done so that at the right time it would help us find a better  understanding of what is happening to us and our world.

The  patriarchy is a demonstration of the destructive and disastrous power  the masculine’s lust for ruling and domineering is capable of unleashing  on the Earth plane, with its utter disregard for the preciousness and  sanctity of all life and its lack of respect for the higher values and  aspects of life. Just take a closer look at the warmongering that has  taken place throughout the ages, predominantly in the name of various  religions and their interpretations of what God means. Witnessing their  incessant power-struggles and wrestling for top position in all facets  of the order of our world, one cannot help wondering whether any of the  patriarchal belief systems ever deserved the name religion. A belief  system that does not make us into better, kinder and more loving people,  but tells its followers to go to war to kill and maim those who refuse  to listen to the commands of its dogma and creed, can that be a  religion?

It seems to me that to this day for some of them God  serves merely as an excuse and a tool for attempting to forcefully gain  power and control over others. I do not think that this kind of approach  to the highest regions of life is likely to ever help them to find a  constant place in the hearts and souls of the majority of our planet’s  residents. The way I read the signs of our time and understand the great  evolutionary plan of life, the rulership of such religions is not  intended to continue indefinitely. It will not be tolerated by those in  charge of us and our world for much longer. People vote on their feet  and fortunately in most parts of our world by now they have the right to  at least stay away and withdraw from whatever they disapprove of.

The  exploitation and ravaging of Mother Earth is the direct result and  heritage of sacred texts, specifically written for men and by men on  behalf of the patriarchy, in which God blesses humankind and tells us  things in like Genesis 1:28: ‘Be fruitful and multiply, replenish the  Earth and subdue it. And have dominion over the fish of the sea, over  the fowl of the air and over every living thing that moveth upon the  Earth.’ Those who have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level  understand that in the final analysis all of us are on the Earth plane  to eventually evolve into a Master soul, i.e. to become someone like the  Master of the Jesus legend. The only rulership and dominion any one of  us is here to seek can only come about through taking charge of the  instinctive desires of our lower animal nature.

Spiritually,  dominion over other people, their belongings and countries is  undesirable to the highest degree, and those who feel drawn to spiritual  leadership would do well to bear in mind that the potential for it is  by no means a God-given right to lead. It is something that has to be  worked for very hard and earned through exemplary behaviour in the  course of many lifetimes, again as depicted in the Jesus legend. The  Master represents everybody’s Christ nature, the state of beingness we  are here to strive for with all our heart and soul. Jesus is the symbol  of the living God or the wise one within, the part of our nature that  guides and protects us and – once it has woken from its slumbers – is at  all times willing to show us the way and help us to work our way  through any situation we may ever encounter. This is the one who  communicates with you through me and speaks to the part of you he also  represents. And although in neither of us it is Jesus, it makes him much  more real to me than he could be any other way. How about you?

Each  one of the religions of our world is a stream of consciousness and all  of them together are in the course of creating a confluence. Joining  forces they are forming themselves into the magnificent river of the  religion of the new age. This waterway will soon be rolling along in  great majesty and might through a world that is at peace. Cleansed of  all impurities, the life-giving and life-supporting power of its waters  are constantly pouring into and enriching the vast ocean of life.

At  the moment the river is going through a cleansing and purifying  process, which is going to be completed by keeping only the best of the  old spiritual teachings and discarding the rest. The only things that  will remain are the ones that have stood the test of time, because they  are good and right, beautiful and true. Misunderstandings and  misinterpretations, false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we are  discarding, as they are things of the past that are no longer of use and  value for us and our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible*_







With the help and the will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again merely for selfish purposes.
May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen
​Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This force wants all its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of  humankind also is love, as from love we once came and into the state of  love all of us in the end return. Any unloving thought, word and/or  action is a transgression of this law, which in due course returns to  its sender. It has to be made good and redeemed by the offender in some  form, at some stage in their evolutionary development. Any act of  aggression, terrorism and war – irrespective under what name it may  present itself to our world – is a breaking of the law and a crime  against humankind, Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.

From the moment of its creation, the human race has been growing slowly  but surely in wisdom and understanding of its own character, the nature  of its world and its God. That’s how, in the natural course of our  evolution, we also have moved forwards from the more profound  understanding of these things that for example the Native Americans had.  Thus, we know by now that everything that exists in our world in the  final analysis has been created by us. Even the weather, the tsunamis  and hurricanes are outer reflections of happenings on the inner plane of  life. The Earth is a living and breathing spiritual being, the outer  manifestation of all that takes place within. She is indeed Gaia  Sagrada, the sacred Earth, as she is known by the natives of the high  Andes. She too is only temporarily encased in matter, the same as we  presently are. Even if Earth’s physical form has already existed for  billions of years, it has always remained in a state of transition. As  ever more of her human children become aware of their true nature as  beings of love and light, she gradually transforms herself into a planet  of Light. 

In the final analysis, the true cause of all disasters is the temporary  forgetting of our true nature and the reason why we are on the Earth  plane. But, rejoice! Ever more are rising from their spiritual slumbers  and the likes of you and I, the same as everybody else, are here to help  them with this, as much as we can and with whatever gifts and talents  the Universe has bestowed upon us. We need to help them become aware  that every evil that still exists in our world is a test and a valuable  opportunity for those aspiring to become healers and light workers in  their own right. They need to know that our reactions to all situations  reveal the degree of spiritual maturity a soul has reached at any given  time. This is how those in charge of our race on the higher and highest  levels of life are constantly testing every one of us, wherever we may  find ourselves. 

So, when disasters are caused by human intervention, a great deal is  revealed by a person’s readiness to lift all concerned – and I mean  everybody and especially the perpetrators – into the light of the  Highest Star, the Sun above the Sun, who loves and cares for every one  of its creations. Events of this nature present all of us with special  openings for reaching out ever more for the helping hand of God and the  Angels, so that through us our world and everything that shares it with  us can be blessed and healed. That’s what learning to walk hand in hand  with God and the Angels means.

Only through constant practice of anything can we hope to get better at  something. This is also true when it comes to learning to live once more  in total trust that we and our world and all it contains is safe in  God’s hand. The Angels really do know the will of God and the way each  one of us needs to walk, as well as the task that is uniquely ours. As  healers we are required to rise above the clouds of our earthly  existence, especially when the going gets tough. Earth life means to  teach humankind how to fly on the wings of the nuggets of truth that are  hiding behind the spiritual wisdom of works like the Bible, the Koran,  the Torah and White Eagle’s teachings – to name a few. As there is no  preference, they are listed in alphabetical order. Wise ones are aware  that it is in the nature of spiritual wisdom that book knowledge on its  own is of no use whatsoever. It will remain dead until we ourselves  bring it alive by applying it to every aspect of our daily lives.  

In my view, nothing builds up human faith in the goodness of this life  as regularly contemplating in our prayers and meditations the fact that  in spite of all the nasty things that are happening occasionally, it is  still a wonderful and beautiful world which God created so that all  His/Her creatures should learn to co-exist peacefully and harmoniously,  so that its life can be enjoyed by all. It is a great gift and a  privilege to be allowed to take an active and conscious part in the  spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Our task as light  workers is to focus on overcoming the temptation of indulging in  negative thought patterns that dwell on the darkness of the ignorance  that to this day is very strong in our world.

The darkness and sadness, fears and anxieties, suffering and pain of the  past and present of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms are waiting to be  lifted into and absorbed by the radiance of the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. This is the  only place in the whole of Creation where they can be uplifted and  transmuted into beneficial energies that flow back into our world for  the healing and redemption of all life. The symbol of this star on the  Earth plane is the six-pointed star. The lower triangle represents to  whole and healed human soul who has been reunited with its Highest Self,  the upper triangle. This is achieved by constantly working together, so  that the earthly and Divine energies ever more mix and mingle. Every  individual soul has to ask for itself for the guidance and protection of  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels. They  alone can show and teach us how this task should be carried out, in  accordance with the will and wishes of the Highest, as well as our own.  And that’s  how, in the fullness of time, every one of us will gradually  grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture*_






​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life * and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  for to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ 

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that your misery in truth is a precious gift and there  is every reason to be grateful for it. Your heart would fill with even  more gratitude if you could how merciful God is and that the end of each  catastrophe is invariably crowned with mercy. A just reward waits for  everyone who is affected in this way, not only when they arrive in the  world of light, but also in coming lifetimes on the Earth, if not all  Karma has been cleared away. 

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life *. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Love God
*_
_*




*_​Some believe that life stops at the  moment of physical death and that it is a one-off thing. Wise ones,  however, appreciate that in truth life is eternal, constantly moving  forwards and upwards on a never-ending evolutionary spiral and that  therefore there is no death. Just think: when you entered into your  present earthly lifetime you were crying and everyone around you was  smiling. Your turn for happiness comes when you depart from this life  and the ones around you, who cannot yet appreciate what is really  happening to you, are crying and may have to linger in their spiritual  darkness until their time for joining you in the world of light has  come.

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides  that appeared in the StarLink Message January 2012: ‘Your loved ones who  have left the earthly plane of life have not gone from you. They are by  no means dead, but alive and well in the world of light, our realm.  That’s where all human spirits are constantly dwelling. It’s just that  from time to time a small part of it ventures forth into earthly life  where it inhabits a physical body that serves as a vehicle for getting  around and experiencing its new environment. This body is equipped with a  rational and logical mind that has very limited horizons that separate  the earthly part from the spirit aspect of its being. During the early  stages of its earthly education this small self can not yet peer beyond  the end of its nose. 

‘For a long time the lower mind is focused on coming to grips with  earthly terms only. In this state of ignorance the spiritual side of  life is dismissed out of hand. Everything that cannot be seen, weighed  and measured is rejected as humbug and imaginations. Yet, through the  learning the earthly self gains from its own experiences it slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding. With the passing of time over many  lifetimes the vision of its consciousness gradually expands. At a  certain point of its development the spirit nature of the small self  stirs from its slumbers and it begins to take an interest in the  spiritual aspects of life. Eventually, it comes to terms with the  meaning of the concept of God as the eternal spirit, who has brought  everything that exists anywhere into being. 

‘This awakening brings the understanding that the spirit realm is not  somewhere ‘out there’ but on the inner level of Earth life and that in  this world there is no separation between anything. And that’s where, in  your quiet reflections and meditations, you can contact your loved ones  through the power of thought. This enables you to see for yourself that  what we are saying is true and that life really is eternal. Because  each one of you is a spark of God’s great light and having been created  by Its eternal spirit, it could not be any other way. 

‘God is love and the law of life is love and if you wish to know God,  all you have to do is be yourself and conduct your life with love, for  that is your true and eternal nature. God is in everything and everyone,  including you. If you treat everything that is in your life with the  love and respect it deserves, you are paying homage to the Great  Father/Mother of all life and His/Her Creation. On the higher and  highest levels of life death does not exist and that’s where your loved  ones are now. Once your loving thoughts have connected you with each  other, there will no longer be any doubt in your mind that you will  always be together.

‘That’s when for you the time has come to comprehend that all healing  consists of taking into your physical bodies the radiance of the eternal  Sun, the Sun behind and above the Sun in the sky above the Earth. Each  one of you has been granted the gift of another lifetime so that you may  learn how to call upon this light and live by it. When you consciously  breathe it in, ever more of God’s light can enter the cells of your  physical body and control them. We suggest that you breathe this light  in for the healing of every aspect of your own being, mind and body,  spirit and soul, and breathe it out as your contribution to the  restoration of your whole world.

‘At the beginning of everyone’s earthly existence the atoms of this body  are so heavy and the pull of matter and material life is so strong that  you temporarily forget about the existence of the light of the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and its power to re-create, heal  and make good whatever is in need of it throughout the whole of  Creation. Naturally, this also applies to you and the cells of your  body.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Can God Be Weighed And Measured?’
‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘God And The Devil – Who Or What Is God?’


From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts
*_






​Through Isaiah 55:7-11 I told you: ‘Let the sinner forsake his way and  the wicked man his thoughts, and let him return to the Lord, and he will  have mercy upon him; and to our God, for he will abundantly pardon. For  my thoughts are not like your thoughts, neither are my ways like your  ways, says the Lord. For as the Heavens are higher than the Earth, so  are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.  For as the rain and the snow come down from Heaven and returns not  thither, but water the Earth and make it bring forth and sprout and give  seed to the sower and bread to the eater, so shall my word be that goes  forth out of my mouth. It shall not return to me void, but it shall do  what I please and it shall accomplish that for which I sent it.’ 

The  book of Isaiah is one of the major prophetical writings of the Old  Testament, which dates back several hundreds of years before the birth  of the legend of the Master Jesus. The prophecies I gave to you at  Isaiah’s time were as much of My wisdom and truth as your race could in  those days be expected to cope with. Yet, My dear children, measuring  your progress on the evolutionary scale, your understanding of the  concepts of the life and the times of the Jesus myth has come a very  long way, That is why by now not merely a selected few but a great many  are ready to grasp that in truth I experience and get to know Myself  through you and that at all times I create through you. 

You are  in Me and I am in you, you are Me and I am you, and your dreams and  visions are Mine. Throughout the ages, unbeknown to you for a very long  time I have been dreaming through you. At once you are the dreamer and  the dreamed. From the beginning I knew that it would take an exceedingly  long time until you, individually and collectively as a race, had  sufficiently grown in understanding to grasp the nature of your own  being. As mentioned earlier, each one of you has always been and will  continue to be in all Eternity a transmitter and receiver station for My  thoughts, ideas and dreams. Potentially, each one of you is a channel  through which I am ready to release ever more of My wisdom into your  world. The amount and depth of it depends on the degree of spiritual  maturity and understanding the receiving person is able to cope with at  any given time. 

Do not be disturbed by the fact that at the  beginning of the Aquarian Age many will have difficulties to accept that  the spiritual knowledge I am imparting to your world through Aquarius  and anyone else who is ready to receive them, are My truth. The  inability to perceive such matters is but one of the passing phases of  humankind’s earthly education, which every soul has to take part in.  Eventually, all who are presently in this stage of their development  will also be able to receive my messages directly and distribute them,  the way many are already doing.

Those who object to the positive  visions of the year 2012 I am presenting through these channels would do  well to ponder on the following questions. ‘Why should this perception  be less valid than the negative ones of the past and present which, for  far too long, have been pumping ever increasing amounts of negative  thoughts into the pool of consciousness of your world, which has been  full to overflowing for far too long? Do you not know that thought is  the most powerful force in the whole of Creation? That your thoughts  create your reality and that you are responsible towards Me for each one  of them? Moreover, do you not like the idea of a peaceful world? Do you  not want to do your share of making Mother Earth an ever better and  beautiful place through nothing more than thinking positively? Or are  you too addicted to your negative thinking patterns that you are  unwilling to exchange highly destructive views of your world into  constructive ones?’ 

The insights I once gave to your world  through the legends of the lives of the Lord Buddha and the Master Jesus  remain as valid now as they always have been and forever will be. The  only way of freeing yourselves from the wheel of rebirth into earthly  life and creating a world that is entirely to your liking is through  taking charge of the drives and urges of the lower animal nature of your  small earthly selves, especially its mind. Learning how to control and  discipline its thoughts, words and actions into good, right and positive  ones and that at all times, is every soul’s main task on the Earth  plane. All the disasters that have ever taken place in your world were  created by the accumulated mass of human negative thinking and the  vicious words and actions that resulted from them. Whatever you do,  never forget that you are responsible for every part of your being and  especially your thoughts. Conduct your lives in keeping with the  knowledge that your thoughts are part of the greatest and most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. 

You are answerable to me not  only for yourselves, but also for the whole of your world. Although for a  very long time you were unaware of this, through negative and  destructive thinking you yourselves have been the makers of all the wars  the Earth plane has seen and is experiencing to this day. Even the  events you still regard as natural disasters are brought about in the  same manner – through thinking. The only way of preventing the sad  catalogue of wars and disasters repeating themselves endlessly in future  lifetimes is by altering your individual thinking patterns into  positive and constructive ones, now. A constant and conscious effort is  required from each one of you to guide and focus your thoughts, when  they are trailing off into the old thinking patterns, on that which you  recognise as good, beautiful and right in your world. 

In keeping  with My Universal laws every one of your thought, words and actions in  due course brings you its just results and rewards. In every lifetime  your thoughts and actions are the seeds you sow on the Earth plane, from  which your future life grows. Whatever you find in the present is the  result of what you planted during the earthly sojourns of past lives.  So, if in future ones you hope to return to a peaceful place, where  sickness and hunger, violence and crime are no longer known, start  changing right here and now, so that with every passing day you grow  into a kinder and more peaceful and loving person.

Let us stay  with My laws for a moment. As you know by now, all life in the whole of  My Creation is subject to them. However, be aware that these laws can be  interpreted and viewed in many different ways and from various angles.  As your evolutionary journey takes you ever further into the higher and  eventually the highest realms of life, your perception and understanding  of My laws will gradually change. Even when it comes to the wisdom and  truth you receive from Me, avoid fixed idea and do not close your mind  to anything. Do not become like a record that goes on and on repeating  itself, but let your thinking move on until your whole being plays the  harmonies of the Heavens. 

Should you encounter something that  does not fit into the picture of life you have developed at any given  moment, do not reject that which you hear. Tuck it away at the back of  your mind and then wait and see what develops. In the fullness of time  this will enable you to recognise how wonderful every one of the many  aspects and diverse interpretations of the knowledge you receive from Me  truly are.

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*Peace Be With You
*
*




*
May Divine peace fill your whole being,
within and without, today and forever.

May you be able to love and accept yourself,
just the way you are.

May you trust that you are always in the right place.

May you be aware of the infinite possibilities that
have their origin in trusting the basic goodness of your existence
and its Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
who constantly provides for all of everyone’s needs,
including yours.

May you use the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon you
for doing your share of making our world into
a more beautiful and peaceful place
for everything that shares it with us.

May you be able to give the full measure of the love
that is the most important part of your being,
to everything that comes your way.

May your soul enjoy the freedom of singing and dancing,
Praising and loving whatever comes your way,
 every moment of each day and week, month and year
of your present lifetime
and whatever waits for you beyond.

And may God and the Angels bless you and keep you safe,
now and forever.

Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Comfort & Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Long And Winding Road
*_
​ 




​ On the long and winding road 
Through earthly life frequently
Choices and decisions have to be made,
Solutions are hard to find
And constant downpours 
Threaten to ruin our parade.

Whenever this happens, 
The best thing we can do is 
Turn to the living God within
And ask it to guide us into a new dawn.
Then cautiously begin to move forwards,
Whilst praying for courage and strength.
That’s how a way can always be found.

Although it’s true that the 
Process of changing the course of our life
Through different thinking and behaviour patterns,
Can be exceedingly tough,
It’s best to focus on the many good things 
That surely are in store for us,
As long as our intentions remain steadfast 
And we patiently give things a chance to develop. 

If we imagine that round the next bend of the road
Adventures could be waiting for us
We would not have dared to hope for,
Even in our wildest dreams,
That’s precisely what will happen.
So, dare to challenge the status quo
And refuse to run with the herd.
Do this because you know that this is how
Hopes and wishes may come true 
And new friendships appear
In ways you cannot foresee now. 

The Universe constantly offers
Fresh options to those who dare to accept
Its invitation to the dance of finding 
New ways of growing and expanding our consciousness 
Through visiting places we never knew existed and
Exploring realms where no other humans walked before.
So, dear Friend, don’t shy away from 
Dreaming of fabulous faraway worlds
And visiting wondrous places where you will find 
Warmth and affection, loving and caring
From beings who could have been waiting
For your appearance a long, long time.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings you have to share.
In the midst of these beings you may find someone
Who supports you in everything you do
And believes in you and the decisions you make, 
Who accepts that you alone know that 
They are the right things for you 
At that particular time,
Even though they may 
May be no good for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Courageously walk one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as you trust your inner guidance
And follow it without looking back,
Because you that is not the way 
For any one of us to go. 

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking Away From Drama*_

Making mistakes and falling down once in  a while is an essential part of our earthly learning curve. The only  thing that truly matters is getting up and gaining something from every  experience that comes our way, to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding. An earthly lifespan is too short for being anything but  happy. On our road of entering into this state it’s essential that we  learn to love and respect ourselves and our living space as much as  everyone else’s. This means moving out of the reach of drama queens and  kings, unless we also are one and appreciate them as audiences for our  dramatic performances. 

On our road to happiness, let’s leave behind everything that is negative  and bad in this life and focus on that which is positive and good,  right and beautiful and seek the company of people who make us laugh and  treat us right. How about sending a prayer of forgiveness to those who  have treated us badly and love them anyway, for they know not what kind  of Karma they are creating for themselves and what in due course will be  coming their way because of it? And whatever kind of Karmic experiences  still have to arrive at your doorstep:

•    Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, who has the  birthright to find love and happiness in its present existence.

•    Trust that you are always in the right place at the right time and  that you are there for a reason. If you have not yet discovered what it  is, it’s up to you to find out.

•    Do not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of trusting  the goodness of the life that has been given to you and that it will  always provide for you and your loved ones, no matter what happens.

•    Use the gifts the Universe has so generously bestowed upon you for  the highest good and the greatest joy of all, so that through you all  life will be blessed and healed. 

•    Share the love the Universal Forces are constantly giving  to you with anyone you encounter.

•    It has taken many lifetimes to develop your earthly personality, so  be thankful for it and be content with yourself just the way you are.  Never forget that you have the power to change whatever you don’t like  about yourself. Do this with love, for that is the law and the main  substance of life, which is abundantly available to anyone who knows how  to tap into it the right way. Let this knowledge penetrate your whole  being until your lower self also no longer knows anything but to dance  and sing the praises of the Highest.​
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Happiness
*_
​ _*



*_

Every human being has the birthright to 
Find a measure of happiness in earthly life.
But what is happiness? 
For me it is knowing who I am,
Where I come from and am going to,
That my life fulfils a higher purpose
And this gives my life meaning and direction.

My happiness consists of the awareness
That every one of the trials and tribulations 
I had to endure were not inflicted upon me 
By an uncaring and vengeful fate,
A force over which I have no control,
That can neither be seen nor understood,
When in truth everything was caused by me,
Through negative thinking and behaviour patterns 
Of previous lifetimes. 

Knowing that there is a great plan of life and 
A smaller plan within it for every human being,
That all these plans have always been 
Unfolding as they should and
Forever will continue to do so;
That the things that ever happened in our world
Have always been but passing phases
Of Mother Earth’s evolution and ours;
And that a high and holy destiny.
Awaits every one of us and our world,
That is my happiness.
What more could anyone wish for?​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Guest House*

_*




*_
Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals of
Joys, depressions and meanness.
Momentary awareness sometimes
 Appears as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent by the Highest
To teach you something. 

Jelaluddin Rumi
Translation by Coleman Barks
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Questions And Answers*_

_*



*_​When you are working your way through  difficult and traumatic events, you may sometimes be asking yourself:  ‘Why should this be happening to me, out of all people?’ Well, be  patient towards everything that comes your way and the unanswered  questions about it that may be troubling your heart and soul. Whenever  any kind of query arises about your pathway through life, accept each  one and deal with them the way you would with a room whose door is  locked and books that were written in a language you do not understand. 

Ask your question, but if the answer does not come to you immediately,  let things be and trust that at the right moment your inner teacher, the  wise one or living God within, will let you know intuitively. It’s just  that sometimes if answers were given to you straight away, you would  not yet be able to grasp what the events are trying to teach you. In  that case you could not integrate the resulting learning into your life,  so it can benefit you, as it is meant to do. The main point about  humankind’s earthly existence is that everything has to be experienced  by each one of us ourselves. Therefore, just live with your questions  and trust that at some point in the future, when you are good and ready  for it, the answers are sure to come to you.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Everything Happens For A Reason’


From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Autumn
*
​To my mind nothing describes more  eloquently the energies of the autumn signs Libra and Scorpio than  music. Libra is the sign of love and relationships ruled by Venus, and  Scorpio, the sign of death and birth, rebirth and regeneration. Each one  of the songs in this section is filled with the melancholy that is an  inevitable part of the happiness loving relationships bring into our  lives, because in our heart of hearts we know that sooner of later they  must end. The songs convey the mood of a departure that is inevitably  approaching, whenever and however it may come about. The sadness this  creates in human hearts has its origin in not knowing that in truth  there is no death and that such partings are only ever for a while.

_*The Last Rose Of Summer
*_






‘Tis the last rose of summer,
Left blooming alone.
All her lovely companions
Are faded and gone.
No flower of her kindred,
No rosebud is nigh,
To reflect back her blushes
Or give sigh for sigh.

I’ll not leave thee, thou lone one,
To pine on the stem.
Since the lovely are sleeping,
Go, sleep thou with them.

Thus kindly I’ll scatter
Thy leaves o’er the bed,
Where thy mates of the garden
Lie scentless and dead.

So soon may I follow,
When friendships decay
And from love’s shining circle
The gems drop away.
When true hearts lie withered
And fond ones are flown,
Oh! Who would inhabit
This bleak world alone?

​Written by the Irish poet Thomas Moore, a  contemporary and friend of Byron and Shelley. Moore wrote this poem in  1805 while at Jenkinstown Park in County Kilkenny, Ireland. It was set  to a traditional tune called ‘Aislean an Oigfear’ or ‘The Young Man’s  Dream’, which had been transcribed by Edward Bunting in 1792 based on a  performance by harper Donnchadh Ó hÁmsaigh or Denis Hempson at the  Belfast Harp Festival. The Poem and tune together were published in  December 1813 in a collection of Moore’s work under the heading ‘A  Selection of Irish Melodies’.

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘The Last Rose Of Summer’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life

*_





​ _The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’’
Don McLean
​ •    The experiences of all our  lifetimes, past, present and future are written in God’s great plan of  life, also known as the book of life. There is a small one for every  individual human being, which in turn is part of the Great Plan/Book for  all life. There really is no need to go in search of the lessons of our  present lifetime, because they are written quite clearly in both these  places and therefore destined to come our way in any case. The plan for  every human being decrees that we shall always be in the right place and  with the right people, because through them we are receiving our  lessons and at the same time paying some of our karmic debts. 

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part of the constantly ongoing  individual and collective evolutionary process of humankind’s expansion  of consciousness and growth. And the quality of our experiences has  always been decided by everyone’s own will, which is based on the  thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and brought with us from  previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as well as up to the  present moment of our present one. 

•    A long time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we  ourselves in the world of light, our true home, together with the wise  ones in charge of us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would  benefit our development. Each new one provides us with countless  opportunities for gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through  the inevitable challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every  human being’s educational curriculum. 

•    On the innermost level of our being we know full well that without  them it would be impossible for us to grow in wisdom and understanding,  the way each one of God’s children of the Earth is meant to do. That’s  why, when we have rested and recuperated sufficiently in our other  world, we ourselves – together with the wise ones in charge of us –  decide on which pathway will most benefit our spiritual development in  our next lifetime. 

•    Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is presently taking part in earthly life was created  for carrying out some highly specialised work. We have been granted the  gift of this lifetime so that with the passing of time it can reveal  itself to us. This, however, it can only do when our inner vision has  developed sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are  presenting us with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life,  together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life, as  well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the spirit  world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the right  lessons. 

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of the Highest always  sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore, when earthly  problems arise let’s not look for purely personal solutions, but first  consider the Divine principles on which they are based. This tunes our  minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms and a solution comes to  us intuitively that is fair and just not only for those concerned in  earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•    Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first  only in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the  praises of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of  Creation, the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all  Suns. All glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of  all life, you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My  spirit and soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every  cell and atom of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the  whole of the created world, You brought about from Its light.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking
*_







​The  deeper we move into the Aquarian  Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of  learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s  take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air  signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of  them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in  each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them.  Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac  through every sign and house. 

That’s how we,  each through our own  experiences and in the course of countless earthly  sojourns, become  ever more familiar with the characteristics and  qualities of every  sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our  spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the  end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life  we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life.  Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever  lost.
 
Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level  of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move,  starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there  are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that  from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us  slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until  earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to  begin our explorations of the higher levels of life. 

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid   person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.   It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been   attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware   that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that   our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the   individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s   thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into   being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral   of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper   into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to   see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the   importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed   too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can  and indeed is  meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except  we ourselves.  We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous  lifetimes  into the present one in the hope of changing it. This is our   opportunity, so let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive thinking   into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge, which   for some time has been coming our way so generously from the highest   levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be. The   wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to recognise   the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in earthly life. 

First  of all everything is always trying to teach us something,  occasionally  it is for us individually and at other times for the whole  of humankind.  But apart from that, and this point is as vital as the  first one  especially in case of difficult and traumatic events, we can  be sure  that they are dealing with the redemption of karmic debts and  restoring  the balance of spiritual bank accounts. Nothing exists in our  world that  does not have its roots in either positive or negative  Karma we  ourselves created in the past, sometimes many lifetimes ago  when we  walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time and time again we  have taken  part in it, without having the slightest idea of what we  were doing to  ourselves and our world. By telling us about this now,  the Universal  Forces are laying to tools for creating the world of our  dreams through  the fine art of positive thinking. 

Focussing on these aspects,  whilst trusting the utter justice of the  Divine laws, trains our minds  to remain positive in any kind of  situation. Changing our thinking  patterns in this manner is a  life-changing and empowering experience. It  puts us in charge of our  character make-up and enables us to actively  and positively influence  the flow not only of our own destiny but that  of our whole world. One  of the almost immediate effects of positive  thinking is that our  outlook on life as a whole becomes brighter. This  makes us more  attractive to those around us. As you can see, it’s well  worth every  small effort to train our mind. Here are a few tips of how  to go about  it:

•    At the start of each new day remind yourself  that you are worthy  of love and of all the good things life has to  offer. In front of a  mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I am a special  and unique being of  light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am  being loved.’ ‘I am  courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope.’ And so  on and so forth.  Use your creative imagination to make up sentences that  feel right for  you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does  work. If you  practise believing in yourself in this manner, after a  while the  accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite naturally  from  within.

•    However, if you encounter the resistance of  your inner child self  that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I  frequently do – you  might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a  meditative frame of  mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your  vulnerable and inner child  you are hugging, then try to enter into a  dialogue with it. For  example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do  you know that you  are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you  have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing  to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my  child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a  child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need  right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a  good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and  please also tell me about  it. 

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that  of others.  Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly  and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to  lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking:  ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet.  However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was  no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better  posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with  one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the  company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it  helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing  on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course  may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of  this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all  awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer  appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s  all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a  packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As  aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the  company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit  of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is  something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner  eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive  them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I  hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will  be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers.  Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you  are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are   demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them   into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending   anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of   positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and  ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make  lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good  things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is  likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the  way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help  it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel  your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you  wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come  out of anything that happens.

•    When  you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look  outside and  spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Act  like the healer  you are and open your window wide. Take a few deep  breaths and savour  the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting you.  Listen to the rain,  enjoy the sound and know that with every drop of  rain that falls upon  the Earth everything in her loving embrace is  being cleansed, purified  and healed. If it’s coming down heavily, give  thanks all the same  because you know that we and our world are in dire  need of every bit of  cleansing and healing the Universe is willing to  send us. 

Remember  that Its power is infinitely wiser than you and I are ever  likely to  be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way.  After all,  every day is a good one because it is a gift from the  Highest forces of  life. Rest safely in the knowledge that there really  is a sound and wise  reason for everything and remind yourself that  those who look for the  good are sure to find it in everything.

•    If you can spare the  time, get into some weatherproof clothes and  footwear. Take an umbrella  and go for a walk, ideally where you can be  with trees, so you can feel  and take part in their enjoyment of the  blessing we are receiving from  the Heavens. Splash in some puddles,  like a small child – your inner  child is sure to love this! Listen to  the drumming of the rain on your  umbrella and know that this is music  of a very special kind. Stop every  so often, breathe in and out extra  deeply and through this consciously  take part in Mother Earth’s  purifying process.

•    When the Sun  reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean  and refreshed. Know  that this is an outer expression of what is  happening inside you and  don’t forget to give thanks and praise to  Father Sun in the sky and  Mother Earth, for they are physical  manifestations of our great and  loving Mother/Father Creator and their  only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. With the help of Its  light all life is brought into  being, nurtured and sustained. 

Open your heart wide and breathe  in Its golden healing light, so it can  flow into you unhindered and  directly from the temple of healing in  the heart of the Sun beyond the  Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from  the Sun into and through you into  Mother Earth and every one of her  kingdoms and how it blesses and heals  every lifeform she holds in her  loving embrace. And at the end of each  day, do not forget to offer  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for  another day of healing and  peace, which with your help it has been for  all life.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hallelujah
*_

_*



*_

Now, I’ve heard there was a secret chord
That David played, and it pleased the Lord.
But you don’t really care for music, do you?
It goes like this, the fourth, the fifth
The minor fall, the major lift.
The baffled King composing hallelujah.

Your faith was strong, but you needed proof.
You saw her bathing on the roof.
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you.
She tied you to a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair,
And from your lips she drew the hallelujah.

You say I took the name in vain.
I don’t even know the name.
But if I did, well really, what’s it to you?
There’s a blaze of light in every word.
It doesn’t matter which you heard:
The holy or the broken hallelujah.

I did my best, it wasn’t much.
I couldn’t feel, so I tried to touch.
I’ve told the truth, I didn’t come to fool you.
And even though it all went wrong,
I’ll stand before the Lord of song
With nothing on my tongue but hallelujah.

Leonard Cohen

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Hallelujah’

Hallelujah is a Hebrew word that means ‘Glory to the Lord.’ 
The song tries to explain that there are many different kinds of Hallelujah.

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown
*_






​The  essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from  ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid  of the future and the unknown. You do not need to fear the moment of  your physical body’s death, because it is nothing but a step forward  that returns you into our world, your true home, and enters you into its  greater freedom and a fuller existence. Your physical body has been  your vehicle for one lifetime. Each time you leave it behind you move  from life in physicality into our world of light.

‘Without  consciously being aware of it in your present existence, this is a road  you have travelled many times before. And on every occasion the only  thing you were allowed to take with you was whatever light, in the form  of wisdom and understanding, you have gained up to then from the  experiences of every one of your lifetimes. Every bit of it is stored in  the memories of your soul. From there it emanates constantly, helping  or hindering your present pathway. Each time you reach the spirit world,  the beauty and wonders of this realm and its life reveals itself anew.’
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Death Where Is Thy Sting?*_






​Many are aware by now that we are   eternal beings who cannot die and that therefore there truly is no   death. Yet, to say: ‘Death is nothing!’ would belittle its significance.   What is perceived by earthlings as death, when someone departs from   this plane, is but a transformation and initiation into a different   state of life, which every soul has to undergo at the end of each   lifetime. I believe that eventually everybody will reach the level of   awareness where they can accept that this is so. That’s how we shall   save ourselves and our world a great deal of suffering and pain. You   don’t have to take my word for it that this is true. How about trying   the following for yourself? 

Find a quiet space where you can be sure that no-one will disturb you   for a reasonable length of time. The best and safest way of doing this   is by first asking your Guardian Angel to stand by you, to guide and   protect you and show you how to go about it. Then make yourself as   comfortable as you can, light a candle, look into its flame, centre   yourself by listening to the sound of your breathing until your whole   being has become still. When you feel good and ready, imagine that your   loved one is drawing close and wishes to communicate with you. Focus on   your heart centre and listen to the words and feelings that may come   from there. 

Protected by your Guardian Angel, you rest securely in the knowledge   that they will not represent messages from some ‘other world out there   somewhere’ but that they really are from your own heart, where your   loved now dwells. Slowly start reading from the following paragraph.   Don’t think about the words or evaluate them, but focus your attention   on the world of your feelings and the responses of your heart, for they   are your inner guidance. This is what your loved one wishes to tell  you:

‘I have not gone from you. I have merely slipped onto a different level   of life. It’s very much like going into another room because all you do   is withdraw from the outer plane of life and slip into its inner  level,  the spirit world. That’s where all human beings go when they  leave their  physical bodies behind. The spirit world is not a place ‘up  there’  somewhere. It is an integral part of earthly life and on its  innermost  level dwells the Universal intelligence known as God. This is  the source  and wellspring of all life, from which we all once emerged  and to which  each one of us in the fullness of time will return. Every  step on our  evolutionary journey takes us closer to this goal. 

‘Although I no longer dwell on the earthly plane, I am still myself and   you are you. We always shall be. And because the essence of our being  is  eternal and immortal, it is impossible for us to die. I assure you I   have not died. If anything, I am more alive now than I ever was before   because I am once more fully aware of the most important part of me,  my  spirit and soul. You will find the same when you join me, one of  these  days. As far as I am concerned, whatever we have ever been to  each  other, that’s what we still are. 

‘There is no need for our love to die because of my departure. The   infinite wisdom of the Divine has provided that, on the contrary,   through the experience of death human love grows stronger, deeper and   purer, if the souls involved so wish. To help this along, I ask you to   call me by my old familiar names. Let them be the well-known words they   always were and say them without effort. Speak to me the easy way you   used to do and let there be no difference in the sound of your voice.   And don’t put on a forced air of solemnity or sorrow, but enjoy the   jokes that made us laugh and express your amusement the way we always   did together. Play with me and smile at me. Think of me and pray for me   the way you always did. Never doubt for a moment that I can hear you,   that I feel your love and that I shall always be with you, wherever you   may have to go.

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. Life is an absolute   and unbroken continuity and in truth there is no death. On the inner   level all is one and there you have always been as much part of me as I   am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I   have gone through the great transformation ahead of you. Our   relationship can remain the same it always was and between you and me   life can continue to be everything it ever meant to us, if that’s what   we both wish and I most certainly do.

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to   happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to   accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries  to  tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out  of  your mind. That can only happen, if you want it to be that way. But  if  you still yearn for me, the way I long for you, the death of my  physical  body will offer many opportunities for coming closer to each  other than  it was ever possible before. I shall be alive in your heart,  for as  long as you want me to be there. That’s where you can find me  and be  with me, whenever you want to. 

‘Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and I shall   never be further away from you than a thought. This is how you can get   in touch with me whenever you want. It’s as simple as that. I shall   always listen when you need me and when you call me, and I will do my   best to help and guide you. But in spite of all that, never forget that   you and I now each have different lessons to attend to – you in the   material world, and I in the world of light.

‘Therefore, let’s make sure that we give each other the necessary space   and time, so that when we do meet we can come closer to each other than   we ever did before for the sharing of precious moments, just like we   used to do. Because all life rests safely in God’s loving hands,   including yours and mine, all is well and that will not change. God and   the Angels are constantly with you and me. And I forever will be I and   you in all Eternity shall remain you. And I shall never forget you and   stop loving you.’The lower earthly mind is the only thing  that separates us in this world from that of the spirit, our true home.  But as soon as we  approach it with nothing but love and gratitude in  our hearts for the support our spirit helpers have always been giving  us, our own clairvoyance and clairaudience begins to develop. Feeling  the need to humbly stand or kneel before humankind’s spirit friends to  receive the gift of the knowledge they are bringing on behalf of all  humankind, signals our readiness to serve them and unselfishly act as  one of their channels, so it can be brought to all who are in need of it  in earthly life.  It then does not take long until we realise that none  of us ever stops being at one with the spirit world and all who are  dwelling there now, not merely our loved ones.
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Clay Balls
*





​One  day a man was exploring some caves  by the seashore, when in one of them  he found a bag that contained a  number of hardened clay balls. It was  like someone had made them and  then left them out in the Sun to bake.  Although they didn’t look like  much, the man was sufficiently intrigued  to take the bag with its  contents home. Strolling along the beach, he  threw one clay ball after  the other into the ocean as far as he could.

He was doing this without thinking about it, until he dropped one of the   balls. Hitting a rock near him, it cracked open and the man saw to his   astonishment that the ball contained a beautiful precious stone.   Excitedly, he opened the remaining ones. Oh wonder! Each one of them   contained a similar treasure. A small fortune in jewels was hidden in   the remaining balls. If only he had known, he would have kept them all.

Our contact with people is similar to the man’s experience. Until we   become aware of the inner life and value of all human beings, we may   look at a person and even ourselves, but the only thing we can see is a   physical body, unaware that this is merely an exterior vessel of clay   for getting around in earthly life. It takes us a long time to realise   that even those who do not look like much from the outside, in truth   they are a spirit and soul that has the potential of shining forth with   great beauty. 

It is very foolish indeed to look at some folks as less important than   those whose outside appearance is more beautiful or stylish or they are   better known and wealthier than others. Such a faulty perception  renders  us unable to discover the treasures that may be hidden in the  people we  meet. The picture changes dramatically as soon as we take the  time to  get to know the person in front of us and perceive them the  way God and  the Angels do.

Viewed from the perspective of the Highest Forces of life each one of us   is already perfect, i.e. whole, a shining six-pointed start whose  upper  and lower triangle, the higher and lower aspects of our nature,  are  already working together in perfect harmony. From this standpoint  the  clay image breaks away and our inner vision discovers the other  person’s  hidden gems that are sparkling and glowing in all their glory.

Wise ones never forget that at least in seed form all human beings   contain every one of God’s characteristics and powers and everything   that is good, right and beautiful is of God and serves our own   evolutionary pathway and that of our whole world. All of us are   potentially like one of the clay balls the man found, capable of   developing the great treasures that for a long time have to remain   hidden from our own view. Even the most menial and lowest in our midst   can and will in the fullness of time bring their own inner jewels forth.   Aspiring lightworkers and healers assist this process by addressing  the  God or Christ aspect in others because that helps it to burst forth   from its inner hiding place.

The structure of clay that surrounds the Christ aspect of everyone’s   nature eventually breaks through. Many times this comes about when   someone hits a particularly massive rock on their journey through life,   in the shape of one of those major obstacles that every human being  once  in a while has to encounter to help us break open. This can happen  in  many different ways. For some it’s depression, for others an  accident or  a life-threatening illness. Any of these events can  represent an  invaluable tool for breaking open of the protective shell  that for a  long time surrounds the highest, most precious and valuable  part of us,  the living God within.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all   life. That’s why ever more of us are reaching out to others in   friendship and love, for example through the social media. Making   friends with everybody who comes our way is easier when one reflects on   humankind’s common heritage, pathway and final destination of returning   into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and our true   nature, which is love. The more we approach others in the spirit of the   Aquarian Age, the easier the passage through this difficult time of   transformation is sure to become for us and our world.  

Appreciate everything that is in your life, especially your family and   friends. Everything is a gift from the Great Father/Mother of life and   their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. Bearing this in mind,   one realises that life is too short for anything but friendship and   seeking to be a true friend to all who are in need of one. God and the   Angels and Masters, our friends and helpers in the world of light are   our best friends of all. From the moment of our creation they have been   with us and forever they shall be. Never ask them to guide your   footsteps, unless you are willing to follow the advice they are going to   give you through your inner guidance and then do the walking.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Are Special
*_





​Are you aware that every human being,  each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own  unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of  our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very  special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally  and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the  whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like  us and who is irreplaceable.

Our eyes and hair, hands and  handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us.  No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we  do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as  ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic  endeavours. Nobody perceives things * quite the way we do and no-one can  feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been  someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh  or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else. 

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked  the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if  others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have  their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our  evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every  one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite  likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than  we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this  applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our  Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children  of the Earth, with a different set of talents. 

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have  been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more  opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts  produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the  entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of  musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is  intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique  creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone  else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible. 

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose  functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All  of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one  for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the  idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our  Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly  personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even  the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we  and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere. *

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or  cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way  we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody  contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to  achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind  and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the  best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s  Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our  consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at  the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our  share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place  for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of  us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our  world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has  been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of  us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To  enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of  wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to  reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our  feelings and our natural inclinations. 

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not  those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even  our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others  can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our  special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with  Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges  of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with  developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential  and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure  to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this  does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one.  So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier  than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of  potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more  could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not  going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know  that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round  of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to  fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they  work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they  receive through the world of their innermost feelings. 

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make  the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to  do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and  the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation.  Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our  chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our  beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers,  guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own  contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her  Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine. 

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of  our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody  and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely  unselfish, because although we are presently working for future  generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once  again be walking amongst them in a different guise *. And if that does  not make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please  tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It  came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long  time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in  bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When  you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold  communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost  sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those  around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so  will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or  otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one  of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the  blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can  flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of  self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money  to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic *. It is  strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to  them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have  cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely  aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest  healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this  cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the  Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life. 

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate  their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of  earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones.  Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the  unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small  earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As  soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing  comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and  soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but  all future ones. 

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing  their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more  spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her  children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing.  On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are  doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’  In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human  being.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•    ‘How Did Everything Begin?’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’


From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Will Succeed!
*_
​ _*




*_
​ ‘I will persist until I succeed. I was  not delivered into this world in defeat and failure does not course in  my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be prodded by my shepherd. I am a  lion and refuse to talk, walk and sleep with sheep. The slaughterhouse  of failure is not my destiny. I will persist until I succeed.’

I refuse to imitate or copy anyone, for I want to be uniquely me. How  else can I discover who or what I truly am and what I am capable of? I  know that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are  possible, that they love us and at all times are willing to help, if we  but ask. That’s why I turn to them to tell me intuitively, through my  inner guidance, how I can be of service to them and act as their  channel. That way I am sure to find my way and never fail but succeed,  always. 
Augustine ‘Og’ Mandino II, 1923 –1996
From ‘The Greatest Salesman in the World’
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The One In The Glass
*
​ _*




*_​ When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world, for a day,
Just go to a mirror and look at yourself,
And see what you then have to say.

It isn’t our partner, children or friend,
Who judgement upon us must pass;
The one whose verdict counts most, in the end,
Is staring at us, from the glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the one in the glass says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please, not the rest!
We’re with ourselves, right up to the end,
And shall have passed our most dangerous, difficult test,
If the one in the glass still is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in the glass.

Anon.​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*



*_

It’s not the amount of money we have,
Or how many acres we own.
It’s not the mansions we live in
That spells success in our home.

It’s the little things we do each day,
The kind words that are spoken.
It’s helping those who are down and out,
And healing hearts that are broken.

It’s doing any job as best we can.
It’s the loving and giving in life.
It’s the keeping our eye on higher things
And our chins up  in every strife.

So, if you’re the kind that wants to succeed,
Make sure you help souls in distress.
A life that is clean, a heart that is true,
Doing our best, at all times,
That alone is true success.

How much better we left our world
Than we once found it, 
And the efforts we made to achieve this,
That alone is what counts when,
At the end of our present lifetime, 
We once more stand before ourselves,
In the spirit world.

Stripped of everything that belongs to the Earth, 
We assess our performance so far.
Everything we have done in all our lifetimes 
Up to that point, 
Are placed into the scales of Divine justice.
Material success on its own 
Brings no spiritual progress and 
When weighed in these scales, 
It is found wanting.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Candle*_

_*



*_

‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden

​Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

A candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of  disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Call Me By My True Names*_







Do not say I shall depart tomorrow
Or that I have never been, 
As every day I newly arrive.
When you look deeply you can see 
That I do so every moment.
I am the buds on flowers and trees, 
The baby bird who with fragile wings, 
Learns to sing and fly when leaving the nest.
I am every caterpillar that crawls
And in the jewels that are still hidden in rocks.

I arrive so that I may experience Myself
Through each one of you,
In our laughing and crying,
Fearing and hoping.
And the rhythm of My heart is 
The birth and death of all living things.

I am the mayfly that metamorphoses on the river,
The bird who with the arrival of spring
Is nourished by the mayfly.
I am the frog who swims happily in its pond
And the snake in the grass that silently
Approaches the frog and devours it. 

I am the starving child who is all skin and bones, 
And whose legs are as thin as bamboo sticks.
I am in the arms merchant who distributes
His death bringing wares throughout your world,
And I am in those who are maimed and killed by them.
I am the refugee girl or woman on a small boat who,
After having been raped by sea pirates,
Throws herself into the ocean and drowns.

But I am also the pirate who fails to respect and love others, 
Because the Divine spark in his heart has not yet
Woken from its slumbers and so
His inner eyes are still closed.
I am the member of a politburo
Who has more power than is good for him.
And I am the man who redeems himself 
For what he did to others in previous lifetimes, 
By dying in one of this man’s forced labour camps,
The same as he one day will be doing 
At the end of one of his earthly sojourns. 

My joy is like spring. 
Its warmth makes flowers 
Open and bloom in all walks of life.
And My pain is like a river of tears, 
So great that it fills all the oceans.
Please call Me by My true names, 
So I can hear My laughter and crying at once.
When at last I re-awaken to My true nature
And doors of compassion and love in My heart open,
I recognise that in truth My joy and sorrow are one.

Thich Nhat Hanh
Vietnamese Zen Buddhist Monk and Peace Activist
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer For Today
*_
​ 





Great Spirit, Mother/Father of all life,
Help me find the lonely ones
Among those I meet today.
Let me say the right words to take
Their loneliness away.
Too many walk with aching hearts
Along life’s highway.

Too many walk with breaking hearts,
Which no-one understands.
To them, the roadway’s rough and steep,
As it crosses their barren lands.
Help me lighten their weary eyes
And strengthen their hearts and hands.

Help me to brighten gloomy eyes
And let my own sorrows be
A reminder of someone else’s grief,
Of those who walk this road with me.
And when my words and hands fail,
Let me go with them in silent sympathy.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Deep Peace*_

_*



*_

Deep peace of the open prairie and the wind-swept sky,
The flowing rivers, quiet valleys and noble trees,
Standing stalwart and true on the mountain side,
Steady through the winds of life.

Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
By whatever name anyone may call You,
You are always there.
May Your peace dwell within each one of us,
To take us back into the conscious awareness 
Of our eternal oneness with You.
Provide us with the courage and strength 
To overcome everything that is ugly and evil in our world 
And transmute it into something beautiful and good.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Beam Of  Starlight
*_
_*




*_
​With  the help of the Christ Star and the Angels surrounding it everybody can  do something for the healing of Mother Earth. Let’s join hearts and  hands with them in prayer and focus our attention on the Christ Star’s  light, the highest star and the brightest light in the whole of  Creation. Concentrate on it for a while and absorb it by bathing in its  radiance, then send it to all those who are affected by wars, acts of  terrorism and all other types of crime.

_*Affirm:*_​I  hold all perpetrators of our world into the light of the Christ Star.  May it penetrate every fibre of their being, until the Divine spark in  their hearts stirs from its slumber and turns into a small still flame  of love. I ask the Angels of Healing, Peace and Reconciliation to be  with me and show me how to go about this, so that everything is done in  keeping with the Great Father/Mother’s will and wishes.

I believe in the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star’s light and I trust the wisdom of God’s great plan.

Focussing  on the Christ Star steadies our earthly minds and balances them, so  that the light of the Heavenly Forces can shine through us into all dark  aspects of earthly life. May all our thoughts be filled with positivity  and light and may this continue until even the last shred of the  darkness and despair of our world has been absorbed into the Christ  Star’s light. Under the protection of Its radiance we form a circle and  are together as one, so let’s join hearts and hands and pray as follows:_*
World Healing Prayer
*_
_*




*_
All glory, honour and praise be to You,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life,
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing.
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
This fire burns away
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices,
Its own and other people’s,
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation,
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You are the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Daffodil Principle
*_
_*




*_
​Several  times my daughter had telephoned to say: ‘Mother, you must come and see  the daffodils before they are over.’ I wanted to go, but it was a  two-hour drive from my home to hers. ‘I’ll come next Tuesday,’ I  promised, a little reluctantly when she asked me the third time. Tuesday  dawned cold and rainy. Still, I had promised, and so I drove there.  When I finally walked into my daughter’s house, after hugging and  greeting my grandchildren, I said to my daughter: ‘Let’s forget about  the daffodils. The road is almost invisible in the clouds and fog, and  there is nothing in the world except you and the children that I want to  see badly enough to drive another inch.’ My daughter smiled calmly and  replied: ‘We drive in weather like this all the time, Mother.’ I  replied: ‘You won’t get me back on the road until it clears, and then  I’ll be heading for home!’

‘I was hoping you’d take me to the  garage to pick up my car,’ my daughter said. ‘Okay, I’ll do it. How far  is it?’ ‘Just a few blocks,’ came the reply. ‘I’ll drive because I’m  used to the road conditions.’ I knew where the garage was and after  several minutes in the car I asked: ‘Where are we going? This isn’t the  way to the garage.’ ‘This time we’re going the long way round past the  daffodils,’ my daughter smiled.

‘I don’t want to go there, can’t  you hear me? Please turn the car round and let’s go home.’ ‘It’s all  right, Mother. I promise you, you would never forgive yourself if you  missed this experience.’ After another twenty minutes or so we turned  onto a gravel road. At the end of it a small church came into view and  on its far side a handwritten sign said: ‘Daffodil Garden’. We got out  of the car, each took a child’s hand and we followed Carolyn down the  path. When we turned a corner and I looked up, I gasped with  astonishment at the glorious sight before me. It was as if someone had  taken a huge vat of gold and poured it over the mountain peak and  slopes. There were flowers everywhere. They had been planted in  majestic, swirling patterns – great ribbons and swathes of deep orange,  white, lemon yellow, salmon pink, saffron and butter yellow. Each colour  variety has been planted as a group that seemed to swirl and flow a  river with its unique hue. Altogether there were five acres of flowers.

‘Who  is responsible for this?’ I asked Carolyn. ‘Just one woman,’ she  replied. ‘She lives on the property, it’s her home.’ My daughter pointed  to a well kept house that looked tiny and very modest in the midst of  the glory before us.

Walking up to the house, on the patio we found a poster that read:

‘The Answers To The Questions You Are Going To Ask’.

•    50,000 bulbs.
•    One at a time, by one woman. Two hands, two feet, not much money and very little brain.
•    Started in 1958.

I  realised that from now on experiences of this nature would represent  the Daffodil Principle for me. They would make me think of the woman who  more than forty years ago had begun to bring her vision of beauty and  joy to an obscure mountain top. By patiently planting one bulb at a  time, year after year, she had created something of indescribable  magnificence, beauty and inspiration. She truly had changed the world in  which she lives and made it into a better and more beautiful place for  all.

The principle behind this is one of the greatest of all. By  learning to patiently move forwards towards the fulfilment of a dream  one tiny step at a time, by loving what we are doing and being really  interested in it, the Universal forces reward our efforts and  perseverance. They smile upon us and help us to make our vision become a  reality in earthly life. By combining tiny fractions of time with small  but continued efforts, truly magnificent things are achievable in the  fullness of time and we can indeed change our world.

I have to  admit that the sight of the daffodil fields made me a bit sad, too. I  couldn’t help thinking what I might have accomplished if only I had come  up with a great idea thirty-five or forty years ago. What if I had  worked at it ‘one bulb at a time’ in the subsequent years? It didn’t  bear thinking about what I might have been able to achieve. When I told  my daughter, she paused for a moment and replied: ‘Never mind. It’s not  too late. How about starting tomorrow? I believe it’s pointless to think  of all the lost hours of yesterday. The best way of making learning a  lesson a celebration instead of a cause for regret is by asking: ‘How  can I put this to use today?’
‘You can’t hit a home run unless you step up to the plate.
You can’t catch a fish unless you put your line in the water.
You can’t reach your goals if you don’t try.’

Kathy Seligman

And from small acorns great oak trees grow.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Gratitude For Life

A Practice For The Aquarian Age
*_
​ _*




*_
​ •    Spend five minutes at the beginning  of each day to give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of  your life, the new day, the light, love and warmth of the Sun that even  in winter keeps our world from turning into a frozen wasteland. Continue  by giving thanks for the air you breathe and all the things that are in  your life, especially the people who are accompanying your on your  pathway through life. Keep counting your blessings and be grateful for  them. 

•    Then take a moment to remind yourself that deep down on the inner  level of life we are all one and that everybody wants the same and that  is to be happy, to love and to be loved.

•    Now spend a few more minutes by deeply breathing in God’s love and  breathing out God’s peace. Affirm to yourself that this is what you are  doing. Become aware of your own uniqueness and your very special  pathway. Send loving thoughts to the Great Father/Mother of all life,  who created you and to the Angels for bringing you into this life and  for keeping you safe at all times. 

•    Direct your loving thoughts to those around you. Give thanks for  your own life and theirs, for our planet and everything it holds in its  loving embrace. Whenever you think of people with whom you have a  difficult relationship,  make a special effort to send them your  unconditional love and let it flow from your heart.

•    During the day, extend this love to everyone you meet. Bearing in  mind that each one of us is a child of God who carries a tiny spark of  the Divine in their heart, will help you to be kind to everybody and  especially to those you downright dislike.

•    Practise this no matter what happens or what anyone does or says to  you. Do it in your mind and without spoken words. This makes it  particularly effective, and feel the love and appreciation your thoughts  are expressing. As love is humankind’s true nature, origin and destiny,  moments like these move you into close contact with God. 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Trust The Veiled Hand
*






Trust the veiled hand that leads
None by the path their earthly self would choose to go,
And always be prepared for change,
For the Universe’s law is ebb and flow.
Arabic Wisdom

​Does  that unseen hand sound to you somehow too menacing and threatening to  be trusted, as it does to me? That’s why I prefer to think of it as the  small still voice of the wise one within, our Highest Self, who speaks  to us through the world of our feelings that rise from deep within the  very core of our being. When we are in touch with this aspect of our  nature and are willing to listen to it, it can tell us right from wrong,  and truth from lie at any given moment.

Our Highest Self is the  veiled hand the Arabic wisdom spoke of, during the Age of Pisces, the  Age of blind faith and trust. Now that the Aquarian Age is with us, the   waters of Divine wisdom and knowledge of Aquarius, the water-bearer,  are pouring ever more powerfully into the hearts and minds of our race,  to cleanse the river of our consciousness of its doubts and fears.

Now  that we are gaining access to the wisdom and truth of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, it is coming clearer with each passing day  that the veiled hand never was something scary ‘out there’. The time has  come for realising that God is an inner experience and that the hand  that reaches out to every one of us is the living part of us that loves  us totally and unconditionally, who has our best at heart and will never  let us down or lead us astray. It knows the way of all things and keeps  us safe. If we ask for its guidance, it will always show us which way  is right or wrong for us at any given moment.

There is every  reason why we should love and trust the veiled hand with the might of  our whole being. As soon as Its love for us and our love for It come  together and melt into each other, our fears begin to dissolve and we  are learning to trust again. So, go with the flow and know that you are  safe and always will be.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Forgiveness*_

_*




*_​To forgive does not mean giving in but  letting go. Whether or not we believe that someone deserves your  forgiveness, we deserve to forgive them because that is the only way we  can set ourselves free from the other one. Holding onto anger is a way  of trying to compensate for the powerlessness we feel when someone hurts  us. It is important to find a way of letting go of anger, by talking  with the person who hurt us, without attacking or blaming them, but by  describing the effect their behaviour had on us and the world of our  feelings. Listening to another’s point of view helps us to perceive  things from another perspective and in a different light. And that makes  us more tolerant and shows us the way to true and lasting forgiveness  that flows from our heart rather than our head.

If, for any reason, we cannot communicate with the people who have hurt  us, writing down what happened the way we experienced it can also be a  good way of releasing ourselves from them. Talking the matter over with a  friend or a counsellor is another way of letting go. In my view,  forgiving does not have to mean forgetting. It is not easy to forget  hurts, but even partial forgiveness is beneficial, as re-living past  painful incidents time and again increases our susceptibility to  illness. That’s why forgiving is good for our body, as well as our soul.  If it is more than we can manage on our own, God and the Angels are  waiting to be called upon to show us how to go about it.

They know better than anyone else that erring is human and forgiving  Divine and that forgiveness brings inner peace. Meditations, quiet  reflections and prayers are the best ways of finding both.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God,  Speak To Me
*_
_*





*_
​ A little child whispered: ‘God, speak to  me.’ And a meadowlark sang. But the child did not hear, so it spoke  louder: ‘God, speak to me!’ A bolt of lightning struck down from the sky  and thunder rolled through the valley. But the child did not  understand, so it looked around and shouted: ‘God, let me see you.’ 

A star shone brightly, but the child did not notice. In desperation it  shouted: ‘God, show me a miracle!’ A new life was born, but the child  could not recognise that this was God’s response. It knelt down on the  Earth and prayed: ‘Touch me God, and let me know you are here and with  me! Give me just one sign!’ In response God sent a butterfly that came  to sit upon the child’s shoulder. Disappointedly, the child brushed it  away and walked off, muttering to itself: ‘I knew it! There is no God.’ 

It’s worth our while to pay attention to what is happening around us and  take time to watch and listen, because that which we are seeking is  frequently meant to be found just where we are. The trouble is that in  many cases we are too blind to perceive it. Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, please grant ever more of us the gift of the  inner vision that can see the many blessings that are all around us,  even though at times they are presenting themselves in a different  manner from what we had hoped for.

 Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part One*_

_*Footprints
*_

_*




*_

One night in dreamtime I saw the Master Jesus
Walking in solitude along a golden beach.
He looked just like the artists of our world 
Have been depicting him since the Middle Ages,
With long hair and beard, 
A flowing white robe and sandals on his feet.

‘Come with Me,’ he said.
Glad to follow his invitation, 
We walked for a while and 
All we were leaving behind were our footprints.
Across the wet sand covered in seaweeds we wandered
And over some rock pools, where I imagined 
Even the tiniest creatures would be
Thrilled by his passing.

After a pause I dared to ask timidly:
‘Who are You, Master?
‘Am I seeing you in the past,
When you walked by another sea?
Or are you showing me a future time,
When you will reappear in our world, 
To save and redeem all those who followed you,
While those who don’t have to burn in the
Eternal fires of hell?’
​His reply seemed to be coming to me from   the primal darkness of humankind’s first beginnings, but finally he   pointed me in the direction of how each and every one of God’s children   of the Earth will eventually be able to fulfil their highest potential   by seeking and finding wholeness and perfection. His first words were:   ‘No, my child, it’s not at all like that. I am the I Am, a   representation of the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who for a long   time has been communicating with you through the words of a legend. In   days gone by, for wise reasons this was necessary. And so it was done   with the help of a tale that became known to you and your world as the   Jesus story. 

‘However, now that you have reached the Age of Aquarius, ever more of   you are spiritually mature enough to understand the truth. And that   truth is that I am a thoughtform who never existed on the physical plane   of life. I was created by a tale that was so convincing that millions   of people in earthly life in the end believed me to be a real being,  who  once had walked in their midst. If you are wise, as I believe you  are  or I would not have come to you in this way, do not hang around,   procrastinate and wait for someone to come and wave a magic wand to save   and redeem you. It will not happen, so get going by taking   responsibility for yourself and begin with saving and redeeming   yourself. The first and most important step on this road is watching   carefully every one of your thoughts, words and actions. The main law of   life is love and all other laws radiate out from this one. For as long   as everything you think and do is in keeping with the Universal laws,   God’s laws, you have nothing to worry about. 

‘Instead of pursuing selfish hopes and dreams, which in your present   existence can only ever be of a temporary and passing nature, wise ones   seek to work for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. They   strive to enlighten humankind to release it from its dungeon of   ignorance and do their share of dispersing the clouds of false beliefs,   prejudices and superstitions that have been darkening the horizons of   your world for long enough. Wise ones never forget that in truth they   are serving all life and working for Eternity and that in any case, that   which is good for the whole also benefits them.

‘The legend of my life and death was created by the Highest Forces of   life, to prepare you for the fact that in truth each one of you is the   long promised son/daughter of God, the saviour and redeemer of all   humankind, who would one day appear in person on the Earth plane. This   person is none other than you. The Universal laws decree that everything   has to return to its source. Naturally, this also applies to   thoughtforms of any kind. Each one of them eventually has to reabsorbed   into the heart energy of its creator. In my case this will not be   difficult, as I am the personification of love, a symbolism for the   highest and noblest aspects of humankind’s nature. 

‘You assimilate me and my energies when you accept me as a thoughtform   and a metaphor that describes the best part of your being. For a long   time it had to remain invisible, even to your own eyes, but now the time   is right for becoming aware of your Divine characteristics and taking   possession of them, for they are your inheritance. It is your  birthright  to bring them forth by applying them in real life situations  to every  of your daily tasks and encounters. By taking charge of every  part of  your being and doing your share of establishing God’s kingdom  on the  Earth by making your world a more agreeable place for all, with  the  passing of time you become ever more whole and holy. Slowly but  surely  you evolve into a Master soul and by the end of your present  lifetime  you will have become a Christed one in your own right and all  parts of  your being shall be healed. 

‘To illustrate the various stages of this development to you has always   been the true purpose and meaning of the legend of me and my life. It   came into being to reveal to you your highest potential and the things   each one of you too will be able to achieve in the fullness of time, as   well as the wonders and miracles that are still waiting to be performed   through you. The myth of me was presented to your world in the format  of  a picture book. In due course it would be discarded by all those who   have matured into spiritual adulthood and therefore are ready to  become  aware of their hidden self, their very own Christ nature and its   characteristics. And that is the tool which in the fullness of time  will  enable each one of you to fulfil their highest potential as a true   daughter/son of the Highest.

‘You are co-creators with God and like our Creator, you are constantly   in the process of creating something. Just the same as God, you are   ultimately responsible for each one of your creations. Any writers among   you, when they become aware of this, do well to consider carefully  what  kind of beings they wish to create for populating their stories,  as  each one of them in the end has to be reabsorbed into your being.’

Thou shalt know Him when He comes,
Not by any din of drums,
Nor the vantage of His airs,
Nor by anything He wears,
Neither by His crown, nor His gown.
His presence shall be known to you 
By the peace and harmony
His awakening creates in you.

Created by Anon. 
Ca. 1500
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’
•    ‘Flying On Eagle’s Wings’


From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Two
*_
_*My Direct Line With God
*_
_*




*_​The Universal Christ is the only born  Son/Daughter of the great Father/Mother of all life, in whom we are all  one. S/he is the wise one in you and me, the living God within, who for a  very long time could only communicate with us and our world through the  metaphors and symbols of the legends that with the passing of time  appeared in our world. The life story of the master Jesus was the most  recent one.The Angels and Masters from the highest  levels of life are in charge of us and our world. They are the ones who  brought these tales to us. Now they want us to become aware that all of  us are sparks of the Christ Spirit’s great light, and that the time has  come for these tiny lights to wake from their slumber. As this has been  happening for quite a while, many of us are by now communicating with  the Christ Spirit through having established their own direct line from  His/Her heart to theirs. 

This is done by simply tuning the receiver/transmitter station of our  earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest in our times of prayers  and meditations, also quiet reflections when we are searching for the  purpose and meaning of our existence. In this quest we may ask ourselves  questions like: ‘Is there a God? *’, ‘Why is there so much suffering in  our world? *, ‘Why do bad things happen to good people? * or ‘Will  Jesus really ever come again and save us and our world? * 

The reception of our direct line gradually gets stronger and clearer the  more we practise. For me the breakthrough came when one fine day I  found myself praying: ‘O great Father/Mother of all life, my whole being  seems to be filled with fears and anxieties and I have so many bad  habits that are causing me lots problems. I wish I could just hand them  over to you. Can You please take them from me?’ For a while there was no  reply, but then quite magically I perceived a small still voice that  was speaking to me, from deep within my own being. That must be the  voice of my conscience, the living God within, I thought to myself  because I had often heard people mention this concept, without  understanding what was meant.

The voice replied: ‘There never was a man by the name of Jesus who  walked in earthly life. He has always represented the God aspect of  everyone’s own nature. The Angels gave this legend to your world because  it was too early for the mass of people to find out, at that time, that  each one of you in truth is a spark of Me, The Universal Christ, and  therefore a young God in the making. Although you are My beloved child,  it’s not for me to take any of the things you mentioned from you. If I  did, you would never learn anything. Is that what you really want? If  you wish to grow into the person you would like to be, you have to be  willing to do the work that is necessary for the changing of your  thinking and behaviour patterns. You alone can do this and as a reward  your character make-up evolves into a better and higher one that’s more  to your liking. The same as I cannot change you, you cannot change  others, only yourself.’

On another occasion I pleaded: ‘Please, make my handicapped child into a  healthy and normal one.’ To my disappointment once again the Christ  reacted with a clear: ‘No!’ Then he continued: ‘Through the experiences  this state brings with it you are taking part in some invaluable lessons  and at the same time redeeming some of your karmic debts. I would not  want to take any of this from you. You need to know that both of you  yourselves have chosen this particular pathway. When you were resting  and recuperating in the world of spirit, your spirit and soul and that  of the one who is your disabled child in this lifetime agreed to it, as  this would enable both of you to learn and grow stronger through the  experiences that would be coming your way as a result of your decision. 

‘Spirit and soul is the innermost core of every human being. They are  part of Me and therefore immortal and eternal, untouchable and  indestructible, the same as I am. Rest assured that even though at  present your child is disabled, nothing will ever hurt, harm or destroy  its true being. I hope that knowing that the whole experience is serving  such a high and holy purpose will enable you to patiently endure  whatever comes your way.’ I replied: ‘Knowing everything I know now, I  would not want to do anything else. But can you help me by granting me  the gift of Your Divine patience.’ Alas, the Christ replied: ‘This too  cannot be given. It has to grow and emerge from within you, through  working your way through the trials and tribulations that are coming  your way in earthly life because of the karmic debts you brought with  you from previous lifetimes.’

Undeterred by what I had heard so far, I pleaded: ‘My loved ones are my  safety. Why do you take them from me? Why do they have to leave me and  die? Can’t you just make them stay? Why do you give them to me, only to  take them away?’ To this the Christ replied: ‘My dear child, understand  that whenever a loved one goes from you, they are by no means dead. They  merely have moved into a different dimension of life where they are not  even asleep, but alive and well. Their passing first of all reminds you  of your own mortality and that the span of every lifetime is limited.  Furthermore it demonstrates to you that true security is impossible to  find in earthly life, never in the people who walk with you or in  earthly possessions. It only exists with Me and everything that happens  on the higher and highest levels that is the background of your present  existence. 

‘Rejoice, My child, and revel in the knowledge that there is no death  and that no-one ever dies. There is only transformation and moving on to  a different level of existence and that is all. You loved ones were  given to you for a multitude of reasons, but the main one is to assist  your learning how to love others unselfishly and respect them. When you  have reached a more advanced stage of your development, this lesson will  include learning to love wisely and with detachment, the way I love  each one of you. You will then be able to find out through your own  experiences that love is eternal and can conquer anything, even death.  When one of the Angels of Death has carried someone you love into your  other world, nothing needs to change between the two of you. Whatever  you have been to each other in this lifetime, you can continue to be, if  you so wish, forever. 

‘Now that you know that none of your relationships finish with the death  of a person’s physical body, as your time for departure from the  earthly plane draws closer do your best to leave only good connections  behind. Make special efforts to improve difficult ones, for they will  accompany you until every last one of the issues that are outstanding  between you have been resolved. Whatever is left unfinished in one  lifetime has to be completed in another. Where you have sinned, you will  have to make good, and any wounds you have received or inflicted upon  someone in one of your lifetimes eventually have to be healed by you.  Until the last one of the karmic chains and shackles that exist between  you and others have been dissolved through forgiveness, love and respect  for each other, your energies will remain unsuitable for moving on to  more elevated levels of experience.

‘Take heart and do not allow yourself be intimidated by any of the  above. No matter how difficult anything that comes your way may turn  out, the Angels and I shall always be with you, to guide and protect  you. So, go in peace, My beloved child, and rest securely in the  knowledge that you and your loved ones always have been and forever will  be safely held in My loving arms. Because you are eternal beings, your  learning is going to continue forever. Send as many loving thoughts as  you like to those who are ready to depart from your plane of life. But  then let them go and give them the freedom to attend their lessons of a  different kind that are waiting for them, the same as you have to deal  with yours in earthly life. How else could either of you grow in wisdom  and understanding other than through the new experiences that are  waiting for both of you?’

* Recommended Reading:
• ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•  ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Tale Of The Fig Tree’

‘
From The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Three

You Are A Precious Jewel*_

_*




*_​One  evening after a particularly trying  day, at bedtime I prayed: ‘Please,  give me happiness!’ The Universal  Christ as the living God within me  replied: ‘Though the blessings I  give each one of you are many, the true  and lasting joy * human beings  are hoping to get from people and  earthly things is part of the  illusion of life in physicality. They are  not meant to be found there,  only in the renewal of your awareness that  you are one with Me, always  have been and forever will be. In due course  this can bring you a kind  of happiness that is beyond all earthly  understanding. It’s very simple  to find. All you have to do is reach out  for the Angels and Me, take  our hands and walk with us. This is the  ultimate happiness that can be  found in your present existence and that,  My dear child, is what you  have always been seeking. You could never  find it in the past, for the  simple reason that you did not know what  you were looking for. 

Another day I was in great discomfort and  prayed: ‘Please, relieve me  of this pain!’ To this the Christ responded  with: ‘Each one of My  children of the Earth has to become familiar with  pain. Until you have  gone through painful experiences yourself, it is  impossible for you to  know the depth of another’s suffering and because  of this the Divine  qualities of empathy and compassion cannot be born in  you. That’s why a  measure of suffering and worldly cares are essential  parts of every  human being’s earthly education. They are My Divine  teaching aids that  in due course help to begin the unfolding of the  characteristics of  your own Christ nature. Without them your energies  would never be right  for being fully re-united with me. 

‘Therefore,  instead of complaining, rejoice! The more profound your  struggles and  the deeper your pain, the more thoroughly your energies  are cleansed and  purified and the closer your spirit and soul can be  drawn into Mine.  That is how, though for a long time unbeknown to your  small earthly  self, your consciousness expands and your soul grows.  Naturally, this  can only come about through each living their own  lives, gathering their  own experiences and learning from them, feeling  their feelings, sadness  as much as joy and happiness as much as pain. 

‘Whenever  something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear, wherever  you may find  yourself, never despair, but reach out for the hands of  the Angels and  Me, call for us and never doubt that that we are hearing  you and will  come to the rescue by supporting you with our courage and  strength. It  will always be with those who ask. We are glad to help  you work your way  through every one of your experiences, joyful and sad  ones alike. And  although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life  and knowledge,  each one of you is a many-faceted jewel, priceless,  precious and loved  beyond compare and of immense value to me. You are  one of the most  beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and I am the  gardener, who prunes  you constantly, so that you may flower and mature  and at the right time  bear fruits and bring a rich harvest. ’ *

Never mind, I thought  to myself. I’ll try again with something more  general, so ventured  forth: ‘Please, give me only the things of life I  enjoy.’ The Christ  replied: ‘My dearly beloved child of the Earth isn’t  it blessing enough  that I have created you and given you life? From  love you have come and  to love you are now returning, for love is My  true nature and you being a  spark of me, it is also yours. You are on  the Earth plane, so that in  the fullness of time you will find and  enter into My wisdom and truth.  The more this gift comes your way, the  better you will be able to  recognise that in truth everything in the  whole of Creation is a loving  sacrifice from Me, and that this includes  all things, people and every  experience that already have come your  way and will continue to do so in  the future.

Everything the Christ said was making a great deal  of sense to me and  so I prayed: ‘I would like to love others the way you  love me. Can you  help me with that please?’ With a sigh of relief the  Christ Spirit  replied: ‘Ah! At last, My child, you are getting the idea  of why you  have been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime,  namely for  learning to love wisely. If you want to become more and more  like Me,  it’s simplicity itself. The only thing you have to do is love   everything to your heart’s content that each new day brings to you and   at all times do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest. And this   is true for every human being, not just you.

‘So go in peace  now, My child. Walk into your world and enjoy  everything that’s in it,  for you are as much part of it as I am.  Therefore, accept and love it  whole-heartedly. All I expect of each one  of My children of the Earth  that, by the time the end of your earthly  education comes round, you  will behave in a manner that befits an  apprentice God. Making your  contribution towards transforming your  world into a safer and more  beautiful, peaceful and loving place for  everything that shares it with  you, shows the Angels and me how close  you presently are to this goal. 

‘Even  if some days you can give someone nothing but a smile, a hug or a  kind  and encouraging word, sometimes maybe only a loving thought,  every  effort counts and makes you worthy of being called one of My  children.  And whatever you do and wherever the roads of your life may  take you,  never forget that with the Angels and Me all things are  possible. Never  be fooled by mere surface words like ‘impossible’. As  soon as you invite  us into any kind of situation, that word turns into  ‘I am possible’ *.

‘Yet,  if I did all the things human beings ask for in their prayers and   fulfilled every one of their wishes during the early part of their   earthly curriculum, it would be impossible for the petitioners to make   progress on their evolutionary journey. In due course the experiences of   this pathway take each one of you from being a mere earthling into a   healer and lightbringer and eventually a young God, each in their own   right. From your present developmental point this may still be hard to   imagine, but that is the direction in which all of you, without   exception, are travelling. Would you want to deprive yourself of such a   high and holy destiny? That surely cannot be what you want.

‘The  law of life is evolution and that means spiritual unfoldment. To  protect  you from some of the desires of your earthly nature and against  your  development as a spiritual being grinding to a complete halt,  many times  the answer to your prayers has to be a clear and simple:  ‘No.’  Progressing on the evolutionary spiral of life is every human  being’s  birthright and each one of you eventually has to find out for  themselves  that living in and with Me requires the total surrender into  My loving  hands of your whole being, of everything you own and are.  That’s what  you are doing when you apply the gifts I have bestowed upon  you to do  all you can to support the spiritual advance of your whole  world and  everything that is taking part in it. 

‘Don’t worry about what  other people are doing. Apart from giving them a  helping hand when they  are asking for it, their concerns are not  yours. They have their own  pathway to walk and lessons to learn. The  earthly personality you  yourselves created in the course of many  lifetimes is the cross * all  human beings carrying each time they enter  into another earthly  existence. You alone can change it and if you  don’t know how to go about  it, get in touch with us so we can light  your way and guide you to  publications and people who can help you  forward with this. You karmic  debts are part of this cross and, as  mentioned earlier, you are the only  one who can redeem them. The main  task for you at present is minding  your own business, not interfering  with other and through this allowing  them access to My gift of freedom  of choice *. This is an essential part  of learning to love wisely, the  way the Angels and I love you and give  you the freedom to make up your  own mind whether you want our assistance  or not. 

‘When you reflect on your own life and life in general,  you will be  able to observe how it is constantly moving up and down in  rhythmic  waves. That’s why you sometimes find yourself on top of one,  while on  other occasions you have to wade through the depths. Knowing  that life  has to be that way for a wise higher reason, accept everything  that  comes your way and rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you  reach  a deep point, you are sure to rise again. Do your best and rest   assured that the Angels and I will always be happy to do the rest, if   you but ask for it. We bless each one of you and will forever be keeping   you safe.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Four
*_
_*Who Is The Wise One Within?
*_
_*




*_
​Many times I had heard it said that our  inner guidance is the wise one or living God within, who knows the  answers to anything we may ever wish to find out. Time and again the  following popped into my mind: ‘That’s all very well for people to say,  but can this really be? If it is, I would like to know what’s behind  it.’ There was nothing for it but to find out from the horse’s mouth, if  that’s not too disrespectful an expression in this context. Eager to  peer into the secrets of what goes on in the spiritual background of our  earthly existence, as soon as I could be sure of being undisturbed for a  sufficient length of time, I went into reflective mode and prayed that I  would like to ask a rather unusual question. 

My prayer must have tuned the receiver/transmitter station of my earthly  mind into the right frequency because a small still voice within me  said: ‘Would you like to talk with Me?’ ‘If You have the time, I would  be most grateful,’ I replied. ‘All Eternity is mine and yours also and  that leaves both of us plenty of time for everything. Go ahead, what is  it you want to know?’ Encouraged by this, I ventured forth: ‘I know You  are my inner guidance, but who and what are You. And just as important  who and what am I?’ 

The wise one responded: ‘I am the spirit of the Universal Christ, your  Highest or God Self, in whom all human beings are one. I always have  been and forever will be your inner teacher and guide. From the moment  of your creation I have accompanied you and, unbeknown to you for many  lifetimes, I have constantly been trying to communicate with you through  what became known to humankind as the small still voice of conscience.

‘You are a spark of My light and  therefore My child. All My characteristics are also yours and each one  of you represents a different aspect of Me. Your relationship with Me is  quite unlike the one with your earthly parents. As each one of you is a  unique individual in its own right, you could never be a replica or  carbon copy of them. You came through them, but you are not of them and  that could only happen because your energies were compatible with theirs  and the lessons you were going to take part in were similar to theirs.  Never forget that they, the same as you, have their own pathway to walk,  lessons to learn and karmic debts to pay, which cannot be the same as  yours. * 

‘‘Even in the case of  twins that does not change. By this I do not mean  lovers who like to think of themselves as ‘twin flames’, but people who  were born at the same time in the same place and within a short time of  each other. Although they look alike on the outside and will always  have a strong psychic connection with each other, they are still two  unique individuals within. In spite of the facts that their astrological  birthcharts are just about identical, each has its own predestined  pathway to walk. 

As early as at the moment when twins take their first breath of their  new earthly lifetime, numerology can shed light on the differences  between the two newly-borns. The energies of the planet that rules each  letter of their first names can provide clues about the character and  inclinations of the earthly personality each one developed independently  from the other one in previous lifetimes. They have brought their own  with them, so they can continue their evolutionary task of improving and  polishing their character make-up.

‘Earthly parents believe that they are the ones who are choosing their  children’s names. But in truth the name of every child that enters the  earthly plane is given to the parents intuitively by the Angelic  hierarchy. At My will and command they are in charge of the great plan  of life and the zillions of smaller plans within it, for example that of  your whole world and another one for every one of its inhabitants of  the kingdoms of humans, animals and plants alike. The Angels supervise  the development of even the minutest aspects of each one of them.

‘Every human being, when it eventually has reached a sufficiently high  evolutionary level, is going to represent a different part of Me. No two  of you will ever be alike and although during some of your earthly  lifetimes you appear as women and in others as men, on the inner level  each one of you is androgynous, like Me. I am the third aspect of the  Divine Trinity. From My light the Great Father/Mother are bringing all  lifeforms into being. On the inner level of life the Father provides the  initial idea, the prototype or archetype of each species and the wisdom  and love of the Mother decides where and when something should manifest  in physicality. 

‘And that’s how, with His will and power, and Her wisdom and love,  together they create the required matter from My light. This is done by  slowing down its vibrations until the atoms have become sufficiently  dense for My light to appear as matter. This is then shaped and moulded  by the powers of Creation into the desired form. * The Angels and Master  around My throne are in charge of this process. Together with them I  have always been pulling each one of you forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. At the moment of your creation as  earthlings the Divine spark is placed in your heart. After many  lifetimes spent on that plane of life, this tiny light wakes from its  slumbering state and that means the Christ aspect of your nature is  being born. The Jesus legend’s birth of the Christ child is an allegory  of this procedure *.

‘Your physical body acts like a coat of armour for your spirit and soul.  Initially, the vibrations of this body’s atoms are so slow and its  cells are so dense that not the slightest ray of My love in the form of  wisdom and understanding can get through to your innermost being where  your spirit and soul for quite some time are trapped like in a black  box. This is the meaning of the Bible’s ‘the light shines in the  darkness, yet the darkness cannot perceive it. *’ In this state you  experience yourself through following the lowest of the low instincts of  your earthly desire nature and inflicting the results unto those around  you. But for each one of you there eventually comes the first lifetime  when your Karma inflicts upon you the suffering you caused others during  your earlier lifetimes. This means that your time for learning about  the nature of suffering has come. 

‘When, as a result, you are sometimes so deeply in distress that you  have nowhere and no-one left to turn to, in your anguish and despair you  are likely to go down on your knees in the end and pray, maybe for the  first time: ‘Is there someone out there who can help me?’ With words  like these a small chink appears in the armour of your earthly body that  allows the initial minute rays of My wisdom and love to penetrate your  innermost being where your Divine spark is slumbering in the recesses of  your heart. This causes the characteristics of your Christ nature of  love and respect for others and their suffering, compassion and  unselfish love, mercy and forgiveness to begin to stir in your soul at  last. I only work on the frequency of love and as soon as these  qualities are stirring in you, you are able to consciously tune into My  wavelength. 

‘You now have reached the stage of your development when you become  aware of the importance of taking charge of your attitudes and the world  of your feelings. Instead of allowing your emotions to be in charge of  you and run your life for you, every earthling eventually has to become  their master. Wise ones appreciate that it takes but a few seconds to  deeply hurt someone you love and that it may take many years for such  wounds to heal again. Every one of you is taking part in earthly life to  learn to love and every relationship you enter into serves this  purpose. Do not look askance at the difficult ones, for they provide you  with the finest practise grounds imaginable for asking for forgiveness  as well as granting it to others. 

‘Dream your dreams and by all means let it be great ones, but become  aware that they do not require enormous wings, only good landing gear  for grounding them. Now that you know your responsibility for every one  of your thoughts, words and actions, consider very carefully the  information you receive from any source. Pay attention to My reaction to  it and then decide whether it should best be kept to yourself or  whether it might benefit others and they could learn something from it.  Wise ones appreciate that those who plant gossip sooner or later have to  reap a bitter harvest of intrigues and lies in their own lives, and  that those who plant love and consideration for the wellbeing of others,  whilst not overlooking their own needs, are sure to find great  happiness in doing so. As ever, the choice is yours.

‘I created you in My image and everything that is in Me is also in you.  As above, so below. True lasting and eternal happiness cannot be found  in fulfilling earthly goals and ambitions, but only through your  re-union with Me. Nothing gives me greater pleasure than watching those  who, as they strive to bring forth from within themselves My highest  qualities, grow ever more like Me. To these souls I say: ‘Make happiness  a conscious decision. It is up to you whether you wish to be happy and  content with what has been given unto you or whether you make yourself  miserable and ill with envy and jealousy of the things that in your view  are lacking in your life. I have given you the freedom to choose and it  is your duty to exercise and practise this gift whilst using wisdom and  discretion in doing so. As in all things, practice makes perfect. 

‘Whatever you do, bear in mind that in keeping with the laws of the  Universe, My laws, whatever you send out into your world inevitably has  to find its way back to you like a boomerang. That is why those who in  all their dealings are honest and trustworthy with themselves and others  will go far in this life, for in due course nothing but more of the  same can return to them. Those who prefer lying and cheating have to  learn through their own experiences what kind of harvest this is bound  to yield. The way you see everything that is in your life depends on the  personal vision you yourself have thus far developed, in the course of  all your lifetimes. This is the reason why in your world two people can  look at the same thing and perceive it in quite a different way. *  That’s why there is no point in fighting and arguing over varying  opinions and points of view. 

‘Yet, whenever someone needs a shoulder to cry on, do not hesitate to  offer yours. Even though you may sometimes think you cannot go on and  have nothing more to give, because I am part of both of you and your  experiences, I will always provide you with the strength and courage you  need and right words will come to your mind to comfort people and ease  their pain. Be aware that nothing can be achieved by holding on to loved  ones, when the time for their departure from your present existence has  come. As long as there has been love between you and another soul on  the Earth plane, when you willingly let go of each other at the right  moment, on the inner plane of life – to which your loved one has  withdrawn – you will remain together and united in love. 

‘Although love has many different meanings in earthly life, do not allow  the word itself lose its value by over-using it. Loving words are  necessary but loving actions are of much greater importance and value.  They always did and forever will speak louder than anything that is  merely spoken. Above all things learn to be gentle in your human  relationships and forget about arguing the point about anything. Your  small earthly mind belongs to your physical body. Do not allow it to  argue you out of being gentle, kind and loving with anyone you meet.  When tempted to react otherwise, remind yourself that Master souls are  all love and gentleness, humility and kindness. This behaviour alone can  take you through the gate of your present existence into the world of  heavenly light and perfect harmony. There alone can the complete and  perfect love that forgives all because it understands everything. This  is the kind of love your spirit and soul know from My world, the true  home of every human being. It is impossible to find in the wilderness of  earthly life and you long for it in vain there.

‘And now, after everything I have been telling you, I hope you will no  longer find it difficult to love and respect every one of your siblings  in the family of humankind. Independent of anyone’s present status, you  as much as they are many-faceted and precious jewels and each one has  practically unlimited potential. So go forth in peace, My beloved child,  and when you share what I have told you, do not forget to mention that  none of you has to do anything extraordinary to make Me love them. I  love each one of you in just the same way and that is without  reservations, totally and unconditionally. No matter what anyone may do  or what may ever befall them, My love will never change. 

‘Last but not least, tell your brothers and sisters that constantly  remaining in touch with Me is as essential for your spiritual as your  physical wellbeing. Prayers, meditations and quiet reflections are the  quickest and surest ways of tuning into my frequency and reaching Me. I  bless you all, each one.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Truth About Parents’
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘The Light Shines In The Darkness’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’


From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Five*

*The Rose

*_*



*_​ 
Some say love –
It is a river that runs the tender reed,
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed,
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance;
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance;
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give;
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely,
And the road has been too long;
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong;
Just remember in the winter –
Far beneath the bitter snows –
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

​


[*=center]Sung by Bette Midler 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Six

*_​ _*Healing Our World
*_​ _*



*_

O Holy Trinity,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother, 
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress of all life and
The Spirit of the Universal Christ 
Is Your only born Son/Daughter.
S/He is the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun,
And the light of all lights,
At the top of the spiritual mountain,
Which all of us are climbing. 

We are Your children of the Earth,
Your people and the sheep of your flock.
Heal us when we’re wounded,
Comfort us when we’re in pain,
Be with us when we’re lonely
And strengthen us when we’re weak.
May Your trusted Angels and Masters,
Guides and helpers in the world of light 
Be the good shepherds who lead 
Each one of us safely back home
Into the loving union with You.

Help us to know Your love,
So that we may practise and
Manifest it throughout the Earth.
And may Your Divine laws and unerring justice, 
Now and forever be the foundation of 
All our earthly issues and concerns.

Help us to believe mightily,
Hope joyfully and love You,
Our beloved Creator, Divinely.
Renew us, so that we may do our share of 
Saving and redeeming ourselves,
Each other, our world and everything in it.
May the blessing and healing power of Your love 
Fill every one of your children of the Earth
And through us flow
Into the farthest and remotest corners of 
Your Creation, to regenerate and restore 
Every cell and atom within it
To its normal healthy functioning.

In the name of love we ask these things.
We give You thanks and 
Praise You for Your glory.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Sunsets’​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Be-Attitudes*








_*For The Aquarian Age*_

Blessed are those who can see the funny side of things,
Refuse to take themselves too seriously
And laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their lives will be filled with laughter and smiles.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the ends of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

Blessed are those who can smile in adversity and forget to frown,
For the light of the Highest Star lights their path.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who take responsibility for their mistakes
And learn from them rather than looking 
For scapegoats and someone to blame,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when it is better 
To shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the needs of others
And do not think of themselves as indispensable,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And approach large issues sensibly and peacefully,
For they shall climb high on the evolutionary ladder of life.

Blessed are those who send good, kind and loving
Thoughts, words and actions only into life,
For nothing but the same shall return to them,
In the fullness of time. 

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For this is how they prove that they 
Are already dwelling in the presence of 
The One light that unites us all.

Blessed are those who look for the good 
In all people and situations, 
For they are on the upwards winding spiral of life,
While those who focus on the negative aspects
Are sucked ever deeper on the downwards spiral
Into depression and thoughts of how to escape this world 
And ultimately suicide. 

Blessed are those who recognise Me, the living God within, 
In everything that is, including themselves,
For they have gained access to My unconditional and everlasting
Wisdom and truth, light and love.

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that still appear to be
Negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To the people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not humankind’s, 
All wrongs will be righted, crooked corners be straightened 
And ugly things made beautiful,
These wise ones are doing their share 
Of bringing these things into being.

Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
They focus on that which is 
Positive, good and beautiful on the Earth.
They never cease to wonder 
About how much of it there is already,
And they will never know how much closer 
To My loving heart they are than they can imagine. 

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius


From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Trust
*_
​ _*




*_​ We are in this life to re-learn to trust  the Highest forces of life. Hand in hand with God and the Angels we  need to walk wherever they may wish to guide us on our way up the  spiritual mountain and back home into our true nature. The Angels  rejoice and celebrate each time another earthling requests their  guidance and reassurance. They have always been providing for every one  of our needs and are particularly happy to take care of this one. 

The Universal Forces love all of us equally. No-one has ever been or  will be forgotten and left out of the evolutionary process. It’s  impossible and even the seemingly smallest and least important ones in  our midst are of significance. Every small effort anyone makes to reduce  their own or someone else’s suffering reduces the burden of the  miseries of our whole world. Everybody’s contribution to the healing of  humankind is of great value and everything counts, for as one of us  heals our whole world does the same. And the more we, through our  continued efforts, evolve into ever clearer channels for God’s healing  energies, the more they can flow through us to wherever they are  required and that on all levels of life.

No-one needs to be helpless when confronted with the suffering that  still is in our world, although it often feels that way. At times like  that I find it helpful to remind myself that whatever is happening can  only do so as a vital part of the God’s great plan of life, otherwise it  would be unnecessary. Therefore, the events must be teaching some or  even all of us some invaluable lessons. Our prayers and devotions, and  when we put the spiritual knowledge we are finding to practical use in  all daily encounters, empower us to make a real difference. At the same  time we are doing our best to restore the balance of our own spiritual  account, that of the group we are presently part of and also our whole  world. 

Through this work the inner light of the living God within our own heart  wakes up from its slumber. From there it begins to radiate into every  soul we encounter and we thus fulfil our duty of assisting the  re-alignment of our own energies and those of our world with the Highest  Forces of life. If that sounds too scary to you, rest assured that we  are never alone in any of our endeavours and that truly there is nothing  to fear. The way will always be shown by the loving hands that are  reaching from the Heavens to the Earth, i.e. from the highest levels of  life to us earthlings. For a long time they have been waiting for you  and me to grasp them and start working with them. If you are not already  doing this, why not have a go now?

One of the most significant steps forward on our thousand mile  evolutionary journey is the willingness to help ourselves, but at the  same time not be unwilling to seek assistance not only from above but  also from those around us. When our inner guidance responds to it  positively, it is safe to follow good advice whatever its origin may be.  As ever, the best part of any journey is not the getting there, but the  interesting people one meets, the many things one learns along the way  and the wisdom one finds. 

As far as joining groups is concerned, if we join one with people who  suffer from the same affliction as we do, in due course we shall be able  to share the wisdom we are gaining along the way with them. If they are  not yet as spiritually aware and receptive to the higher and highest  levels of life as we are, our belief in them may have a beneficial  influence on building up their faith and trust in the goodness of the  life that God has created for us. 

This, however, does not come easily to human beings who, in the course  of many lifetimes, time and again experienced the ‘slings and arrows of  outrageous fortune’, as Shakespeare described our earthly condition in  ‘Hamlet’. Trusting does not seem to come naturally to anyone for that  reason, and if you are anything like me, it will take a long time until  you have mastered this lesson. I am still working on it. 

Trusting implicitly our Highest Self’s guidance is clearly the most  important and therefore also the hardest lesson of our earthly  existence. All we can do is endure the difficult and traumatic times in  our lives as bravely and patiently as we can. This becomes easier when  we rest safely in the knowledge that we are being taught a vital lesson  and that our suffering pays some of our karmic debts. Besides, that’s  the only way of finding out that first it’s possible to survive things  and come through; second that our ‘luck’ will turn and things get better  in the end; and third that help will always appear somehow when our  need is greatest and that at times through the least expected channels. 

Whenever someone is in distress, I instinctively reach out and offer a  helping hand. When this has become not our second but first reaction,  only then are we true to our higher nature. When we follow the  instinctive response of our Highest Self rather than the urge of our  lower earthly nature to turn away, our progress on the great wheel of  fortune that is this life speeds up considerably. 

Any small kindness is valuable and counts spiritually. Sometimes nothing  can be done except giving a person in distress a friendly smile, some  kind words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on and/or a  hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their present  situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to it that  our kindness some day in some form or another returns to us. Hence the  saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. It means  that help will surely come when we require some. It may not happen  through the people we once helped. In fact, it hardly ever does, but  come it will and that often quite magically and only seemingly out of  the blue.

The folks who look the happiest,
Who always seem so bright,
With smiles upon their faces
And feet that seem so light,
Are not necessarily the ones
Who always lived in the Sun.

They just faced
Their inner darkness,
Conquered it and won!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Doing Our Best
*_
​ _*




*_
​  ‘It is neither the critic who counts  nor the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where  the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those  who are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat  and blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and  again, because there is no effort without it. But still they are  striving to do their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These  people are spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end  they will know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their  endeavours fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly.  Therefore, their place will never be with cold and timid souls who are  unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’ In every one of our earthly  endeavours let’s never forget that only if we do our best can God and  the Angels do the rest. 
Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life
*_






_The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’’
Don McLean
​•     The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are  written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life.  There is a small one for every individual human being, which in turn is  part of the Great Plan/Book for all life. There really is no need to go  in search of the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are  written quite clearly in both these places and therefore destined to  come our way in any case. The plan for every human being decrees that we  shall always be in the right place and with the right people, because  through them we are receiving our lessons and at the same time paying  some of our karmic debts.

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part  of the constantly ongoing individual and collective evolutionary process  of humankind’s expansion of consciousness and growth. And the quality  of our experiences has always been decided by everyone’s own will, which  is based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and  brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as  well as up to the present moment of our present one.

•    A long  time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we ourselves in the  world of light, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of  us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would benefit our  development. Each new one provides us with countless opportunities for  gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through the inevitable  challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s  educational curriculum.

•    On the innermost level of our being  we know full well that without them it would be impossible for us to  grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of  the Earth is meant to do. That’s why, when we have rested and  recuperated sufficiently in our other world, we ourselves – together  with the wise ones in charge of us – decide on which pathway will most  benefit our spiritual development in our next lifetime.

•     Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is  presently taking part in earthly life was created for carrying out some  highly specialised work. We have been granted the gift of this lifetime  so that with the passing of time it can reveal itself to us. This,  however, it can only do when our inner vision has developed  sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are presenting us  with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of  life, as well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the  spirit world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the  right lessons.

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of  the Highest always sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore,  when earthly problems arise let’s not look for purely personal  solutions, but first consider the Divine principles on which they are  based. This tunes our minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms  and a solution comes to us intuitively that is fair and just not only  for those concerned in earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•     Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first only  in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the praises  of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation,  the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all Suns. All  glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of all life,  you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My spirit and  soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every cell and atom  of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of the  created world, You brought about from Its light.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking*





​
The  deeper we move into the Aquarian  Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of  learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s  take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air  signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of  them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in  each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them.  Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac  through every sign and house.

That’s how we,  each through our own  experiences and in the course of countless earthly  sojourns, become  ever more familiar with the characteristics and  qualities of every  sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our  spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the  end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life  we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life.  Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever  lost.
 
Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level  of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move,  starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there  are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that  from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us  slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until  earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to  begin our explorations of the higher levels of life. 

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid   person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.   It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been   attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware   that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that   our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the   individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s   thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into   being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral   of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper   into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to   see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the   importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed   too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can  and indeed is  meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except  we ourselves.  We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous  lifetimes  into the present one in the hope of changing it. This is our   opportunity, so let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive thinking   into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge, which   for some time has been coming our way so generously from the highest   levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be. The   wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to recognise   the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in earthly life. 

First  of all everything is always trying to teach us something,  occasionally  it is for us individually and at other times for the whole  of humankind.  But apart from that, and this point is as vital as the  first one  especially in case of difficult and traumatic events, we can  be sure  that they are dealing with the redemption of karmic debts and  restoring  the balance of spiritual bank accounts. Nothing exists in our  world that  does not have its roots in either positive or negative  Karma we  ourselves created in the past, sometimes many lifetimes ago  when we  walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time and time again we  have taken  part in it, without having the slightest idea of what we  were doing to  ourselves and our world. By telling us about this now,  the Universal  Forces are laying to tools for creating the world of our  dreams through  the fine art of positive thinking. 

Focussing on these aspects,  whilst trusting the utter justice of the  Divine laws, trains our minds  to remain positive in any kind of  situation. Changing our thinking  patterns in this manner is a  life-changing and empowering experience. It  puts us in charge of our  character make-up and enables us to actively  and positively influence  the flow not only of our own destiny but that  of our whole world. One  of the almost immediate effects of positive  thinking is that our  outlook on life as a whole becomes brighter. This  makes us more  attractive to those around us. As you can see, it’s well  worth every  small effort to train our mind. Here are a few tips of how  to go about  it:

•    At the start of each new day remind yourself  that you are worthy  of love and of all the good things life has to  offer. In front of a  mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I am a special  and unique being of  light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am  being loved.’ ‘I am  courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope.’ And so  on and so forth.  Use your creative imagination to make up sentences that  feel right for  you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does  work. If you  practise believing in yourself in this manner, after a  while the  accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite naturally  from  within.

•    However, if you encounter the resistance of  your inner child self  that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I  frequently do – you  might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a  meditative frame of  mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your  vulnerable and inner child  you are hugging, then try to enter into a  dialogue with it. For  example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do  you know that you  are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you  have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing  to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my  child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a  child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need  right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a  good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and  please also tell me about  it. 

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that  of others.  Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly  and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to  lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking:  ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet.  However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was  no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better  posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with  one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the  company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it  helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing  on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course  may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of  this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all  awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer  appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s  all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a  packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As  aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the  company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit  of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is  something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner  eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive  them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I  hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will  be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers.  Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you  are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are   demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them   into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending   anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of   positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and  ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make  lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good  things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is  likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the  way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help  it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel  your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you  wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come  out of anything that happens.

•    When  you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look  outside and  spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Act  like the healer  you are and open your window wide. Take a few deep  breaths and savour  the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting you.  Listen to the rain,  enjoy the sound and know that with every drop of  rain that falls upon  the Earth everything in her loving embrace is  being cleansed, purified  and healed. If it’s coming down heavily, give  thanks all the same  because you know that we and our world are in dire  need of every bit of  cleansing and healing the Universe is willing to  send us. 

Remember  that Its power is infinitely wiser than you and I are ever  likely to  be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way.  After all,  every day is a good one because it is a gift from the  Highest forces of  life. Rest safely in the knowledge that there really  is a sound and wise  reason for everything and remind yourself that  those who look for the  good are sure to find it in everything.

•    If you can spare the  time, get into some weatherproof clothes and  footwear. Take an umbrella  and go for a walk, ideally where you can be  with trees, so you can feel  and take part in their enjoyment of the  blessing we are receiving from  the Heavens. Splash in some puddles,  like a small child – your inner  child is sure to love this! Listen to  the drumming of the rain on your  umbrella and know that this is music  of a very special kind. Stop every  so often, breathe in and out extra  deeply and through this consciously  take part in Mother Earth’s  purifying process.

•    When the Sun  reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean  and refreshed. Know  that this is an outer expression of what is  happening inside you and  don’t forget to give thanks and praise to  Father Sun in the sky and  Mother Earth, for they are physical  manifestations of our great and  loving Mother/Father Creator and their  only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. With the help of Its  light all life is brought into  being, nurtured and sustained. 

Open your heart wide and breathe  in Its golden healing light, so it can  flow into you unhindered and  directly from the temple of healing in  the heart of the Sun beyond the  Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from  the Sun into and through you into  Mother Earth and every one of her  kingdoms and how it blesses and heals  every lifeform she holds in her  loving embrace. And at the end of each  day, do not forget to offer  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for  another day of healing and  peace, which with your help it has been for  all life.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Epilogue Of War And Peace Between Nations*

_*The Four Agreements*_






​Agreement  1: Be impeccable with the use  of your words and speak with integrity.  Say only what you mean. Avoid  using words that work against you and  forget about gossiping of any  kind. Instead use the power of your word  only for speaking the truth  and of love. 

Agreement 2: Don’t take  anything personally. Nothing others are doing  is really because of you.  What they say and do is based on their  personal evolutionary plan of  life, their perception of the realities  of our existence and their  dreams, not yours. By making ourselves  immune to the opinions and  actions of others we avoid exposing  ourselves to unnecessary suffering.  This is particularly useful when it  comes to forgiving someone.  Realising that it is our small earthly  self’s ego that occasionally gets  hurt and never the great ego of our  Highest of Christ Self, in whom we  are all one, makes wise decisions  whether to participate in other  people’s ego games or not easy.


Agreement 3: The Age of  Aquarius is with us and the Age of Pisces, the  age of dishonesty and  deception, is over. Aquarius symbol is the Divine  Waterbearer, who pours  the cleansing and healing waters of wisdom and  truth into the  consciousness of  every individual human being and our  whole world. We  have reached the age of  wisdom and truth, which the  Angels are waiting  to bring to each one of us intuitively, through our  inner guidance,  directly from the heartmind of God, the source of our  being. The time is  over for assuming and accepting things at face  value, the way we were  frequently forced to do in the past. Let’s now  enjoy digging deep into  things to get to their roots and find out  whether they really are the  way they were once presented to us. Those  that really are, why are they  that way? 

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11 tells us: ‘To everything there is a  season and a  time for every purpose under the Sun.’ As the time for  finding the  truth has come, let’s no longer make assumptions. Yet,  whenever we are  tempted to do so, we need to remind ourselves that  assuming something  frequently makes an ‘ass out of u and me’. As  aspiring healers and  lightbringers we are in this life to courageously  ask intelligent  questions that express clearly what we wish to know.  This keeps avoids  the misunderstandings that are the cause of pain,  sadness and drama.  Following this rule alone can turn into a great life  transformer.

Agreement 4: Wise ones do what they can and give of  their best, even  though this is likely to change from moment to moment.  Naturally, it’s  different when they are healthy from when they are sick.  But no matter  what happens to them, they do their best under all  circumstances and  trust God and the Angels that they are going to do the  rest, as they  surely will. This saves them from self-judgement,  self-abuse and  regret, and the Universal laws are seeing to it that in  due course  nothing but more of the same can return to them.

Don Miguel Ruiz
From ‘The Code For Living’
Edited by Aquarius

​Don  Miguel Ángel Ruiz (born 1952),  better known as Don Miguel Ruiz, is a  Mexican author of New Age  spiritualist and neoshamanistic texts. His  teachings are significantly  influenced by the work of Carlos Castaneda.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Trust The Highest

Part One*_

_*




*_​This is the story of one in pursuit of  fame and glory by climbing single-handed a mountain that was known to be  unsuitable for this kind of adventuring. But our man hoped to prove  generations of experienced mountaineers wrong. The crowning glory of his  foolishness was that he felt no need for taking along some camping  gear. One fine day he started his climb. Alas, when night time came  round, he was nowhere near the top of the mountain and so he decided to  keep going. It turned out a particularly dark night with a visibility of  zero and everything seemed just black. As it was the time of the New  Moon, the Moon was invisible and even the stars were covered by clouds.  When our man was climbing a ridge at about one hundred meters from the  top, he slipped and fell. Down, down, down he went with a feeling  of being sucked into Mother Earth’s gravity.

Feeling that he was about to die, images from the events of his present  lifetime flashed through the climber’s mind. But suddenly he felt such a  jolt that he thought it was trying to tear him into two halves. Like  any good mountaineer he had staked himself to the mountain with a long  rope, which he had tied round his waist. Hanging suspended in midair, he  shouted: ‘Help me God, please help me!’

To his surprise, a voice that sounded as if it were coming from the Heavens replied: ‘What do you want from me?’

‘Save me.’

‘Do you really believe I can save you?’

‘Yes, I do.’

‘Then unhook your rope.’

A moment of silence and stillness followed, but our man just held  tighter to his rope. The next day a rescue team found him, frozen to  death and still clinging to his rope, two feet off the ground. 

Yet, there is no need to be upset about the apparently sad outcome of  this tale. In truth it ended happily in the way even the most difficult  and traumatic events in our world always unfailingly end. The Universal  Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the all-loving and understanding  Father/Mother of all life, was sadly watching the Angels of Death taking  the climber’s spirit and soul back to his true home, the world of  spirit. S/He said: ‘My poor beloved child of the Earth, you are but one  of the many who do not yet know that, I really do know the way of all  things. I am part of everything that exists in the whole of Creation,  therefore the advice I give can be trusted utterly.

‘I have always tried to communicate with you. In earthly life I am known  as the small still voice of conscience, i.e. everyone’s higher nature.  On many occasions failing to follow its suggestions, you went wrong and  as always later had to live with the consequences of your actions. At  present you are a child in the school of earthly life, but your learning  will forever continue. As soon as you have sufficiently recovered from  the stresses and strains of your most recent lifetime there, the wise  ones in charge of you will take you to the Akashic Records *. 

‘You will then be able to watch the events of every one of your past  earthly sojourns with the vision you have when you are consciously  taking part in its spiritual background. Seeing both sides of the  picture of what happened during your mountaineering adventure and how  the Angels tried to come to the rescue, will strengthen your trust in  your inner guidance and the goodness of the life that has been given to  you. 

‘The memories of anything that ever happened to you and the knowledge  you gained along the way are stored in your soul and are carried forward  into all future lifetimes. Through this earthly life gradually becomes  easier to endure and cope with for your small lower selves. The good  qualities you have developed at any given point as well as the bad ones  accompany you. *

‘As a result, the older a soul gets, the more the ratio of what on the  Earth plane is known as ‘nature and nurture’ changes. The older the  soul, the higher the percentage of ‘nature’, i.e. the nature of your own  earthly personality, which you yourself developed in the course of all  earthly lifetimes thus far. You all have everything within, the highest  as well as the lowest, the best and also the worst. Changing that which  is bad and ugly, evil and negative in you into something good and  beautiful, positive and constructive can only be done in earthly life  through bringing forth, from deep within you, the characteristics of  your own Christ nature.

‘Every human soul is an integral part of the soul of the whole of  Creation. This soul is an essential aspect of the Great Mother of all  life because it is the storing place for any knowledge that has ever  been gained by anyone. Through re-establishing your inner connection  with Me, in the fullness of time each one of you will learn how to get  access to any part of the wisdom that is stored there. 

‘And now let’s return to your most recent lifetime for a moment. The  Angels * accompanied you from the beginning to the end of your  mountaineering expedition, the same as they always are with each one of  you. Yet, only when you finally decided to call for My help, could they  intervene. Through your inner guidance told you intuitively to let go of  the rope. The voice you heard was the small still voice of your  conscience, the wise one of living God within. 

‘Because you were born in Heaven, a metaphor earthlings use for the  highest levels of life, initially your spirit consists of but a tiny  spark of Me. From the safety of the Great Father’s sacred heart every  one of you once started their descent into exploring life as a physical  being who experiences itself and its world with the help of an earthly  personality. Because it was created entirely in that environment, it’s  the only place where amends can eventually be made for the damage, pain  and suffering you inflicted upon others during the early stages of your  education, when your earthly self was still ignorant of the higher  purpose and meaning of its existence. Ultimately, that’s how every bit  of the suffering that ever existed in your world has been and to this  day is self-inflicted through negative thinking and behaviour patterns  of the past.

‘This is in sharp contrast with what happens in the world of spirit,  your true home, where everything is for real and can be seen quite  clearly by everybody. There is nowhere to hide and nothing can be  hidden, like in earthly life. There is no need for it because the  qualities of honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity rule supreme in  this realm. On the spirit level of life all is one and there is no  separation between anything. Because your spirit and soul are part of  this world, whatever you do to someone in earthly life, be it with good  or bad intentions, in the final analysis you are doing to yourself. 

‘Every one of your negative and destructive thoughts, words and actions  towards others in due course are experienced by you, namely when they  return to you in some form or another, either in the same lifetime or a  future one. Patiently enduring whatever comes your way and forgiving any  perpetrators, if there are any who can be seen with earthly eyes *, is  the only way you can redeem yourself. But before proceeding with this,  wise ones first forgive themselves for once having set in motion the  chain of events that is the underlying cause of their present suffering.  By the way, there is never any need to give in to the desires of the  revenge * thirsty part of your lower nature. My laws see to it in due  course everybody gets their just desserts.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘About Angels’
•     ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Trust The Highest – Part Two

The Cross Of Earthly Life
*_
_*




*_​‘The source and the law of life is love  and everything in the whole of Creation is subject to its energies. Part  of this is the Universal law of attraction which, like a giant magnet,  eventually draws each one of you back home into the oneness with the  Great Father/Mother and Me, the Universal Christ. As their only born  Son/Daughter, every human being is our offspring and everything that is  created is in our image. All life moves in circles and the Divine laws  ensure that in the vastness of space and eternal life nothing can ever  be truly lost. 

‘Nothing that ever takes place on the earthly plane does so perchance or  is an accident. Everything there has its roots in someone’s thoughts,  words and actions. And if in one of your past lifetimes, and that could  have been hundreds or even thousands of them ago, you had not created  the painful and traumatic events that are coming your way this time  round, they simply could not happen. The Angels and Masters and many  other spirit guides and helpers are in charge of humankind’s  development. At the end of each earthly lifetime you return to the world  of spirit for rest and recuperation and there is nowhere else where any  human spirit and soul can go. 

‘The above named wise ones look after humankind’s physical and spiritual  wellbeing in both worlds, as far as conditions allow it. As soon as you  have recovered sufficiently to once more shoulder the cross * of  another earthly sojourn, those attending to you present you with the  choice of a suitable lifetime. The idea is to enable you to attend to  some of the debt entries in your karmic ledger and that hopefully they  can be balanced by some new ones on the credit side. The wise ones see  to it that none of you ever has to shoulder a cross that is too hard and  heavy to carry. Each new lifetime that will be offered to you will  provide you with plenty of opportunities for learning how to tap into  and developing your inner strengths. At the same time you will be  redeeming yourself and at least a degree of the balance of your  spiritual account restored.

‘During your spells in the spirit world, when the illusions of earthly  life with their lack of understanding and false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions have fallen away, your vision clears itself and once more  you can recognise the higher purpose of your existence. You then realise  that, unless you agree to the wise ones’ suggestions, no further  progress will be possible for you on your individual evolutionary  journey. Hoping to settle as many of your karmic debts as possible and  that this will allow you to move on to lessons of a more elevated  nature, you decide to have a go. You do this even though no-one forces  you and you are allowed free choice, as always. This is hard to believe  during your times on the Earth plane, but it is nonetheless the truth. 

‘It takes a long time until your earthly self becomes aware of its true  nature and the higher purpose of its existence. Therefore, it frequently  has to suffer intensely from the outcome of its foolish actions of the  past. In principle there is nothing wrong with that because it’s an  essential part of the great learning curve of humankind’s earthly  education. It’s during the moments of your greatest anguish and despair  that your spirit and soul nudge their earthly counterpart ever more  strongly with the help of feelings of a great yearning for home and  mother stirs within you, but in truth it’s an attempt at trying to  remind you of your true home and parents in the spirit world. 

‘Through your own suffering you get to know what pain feels like and  your heart opens. The qualities of your Christ nature of compassion and  love about the distress and torment you are witnessing around you and  are noticing ever more are born in you. That’s a signal that the Divine  spark in you is waking from its slumbers and growing into a small flame  of love. And it’s words like ‘please help me’ are the magical key that  is required to unlock the jail of your physical body to our realm. This  connects you with us and opens the prison door enough to allow the  initial rays of the blessing and healing power of My light to penetrate  the cells of the physical body that for so long have enclosed your  spirit and soul like a coat of armour. 

‘Your physical body is the vehicle you need for getting around on the  Earth. It enables you to experience yourself and life as a physical  being and also as an individual in your own right.* This body is a  protective overcoat that is worn on top of your bodies of a finer  substance underneath, which serve your spirit on different levels of  life. For as long as necessary, the outer shell fulfils the function of  keeping your spirit and soul trapped like in a dungeon. Its doors slowly  begin to creak open when your small lower self has finished the early  stages of its earthly curriculum, which consists of getting to know the  lower and lowest aspects of human nature, including your own. When this  phase of your development is complete, the qualities of your higher  nature begin to appear in your thinking and behaviour patterns. The  birth of the Christ child is a metaphorical description of this process.  * 

‘At the end of each earthly lifetime the outer shell is shed and your  spirit is once more free to enjoy the greater freedom of the spirit  world. A new physical body to house your spirit and soul is grown at the  beginning of your next adventuring session on the physical plane. The  memories of the experiences of all previous lifetimes are stored in the  soul. From the subconscious level they determine the thinking and  behaviour patterns of the seemingly new being, who in truth could be a  very old one indeed.

‘The earthly personality that is developed in the course of your earthly  education is the cross you are carrying throughout every one of your  earthly lifetimes. And because you alone are its creator, it’s your  responsibility and your task to eventually get to work on improving your  character make-up. Like every truly great idea, this is a very simple  one. All you have to do is bring forth from within the core of your  being the qualities of your higher nature. Each time someone asks for  help from the Heavens, whatever that means to you at that moment, is the  starting point for its emergence. The vibrations of your words join My  energies. They can then reach the spark in your heart, to ignite it and  transforms it into a tiny flame of love. 

‘Through lovingly serving earthly life to the best of your abilities the  sacred flame of love keeps on growing in your heart and radiates from  there through your whole physical body and then out into your world and  the whole of Creation. By uniting itself ever more with the sacred fire  of Mother Earth and Father Sun, your whole being gradually develops into  a radiant blaze of fiery spiritual light and you act like a miniature  version of Me and My light. The heat of the spiritual fire that flows  from you has the power of burning away the emotional/spiritual dross of  many lifetimes that has accumulated in your own consciousness and that  of your whole world. 

‘Anyone who freely and willingly surrenders to Me and without hesitation  follows the guidance from the Angels and Me are well on their way of  becoming a Master and Christed one in their own right. We are the only  ones who really know the way of all things. Because we have the plans  for every aspect of life and are not only part of everything that is,  but also in charge of its evolutionary development. That’s why we can  reliably show each one of you how to make their unique contribution  towards changing your world into a more peaceful and beautiful place.  Even though not much of it may as yet be visible on the surface of  earthly life, rest assured that it is happening in its spiritual  background. As many of you know by now, nothing can become manifest on  its outer plane unless it has first been created on the inner level.

‘You are also aware that I am as much part of you as you are part of Me  and that because of this each one of you is a young God in the making,  an apprentice God, so to speak. As co-creators with Me, you are  constantly in the process of creating something. Every single one of  your thoughts, words and actions brings something into being. As a  consequence, many small people in many small place doing many small  things truly can change your world. Everything has its beginning and  ending in you and through thinking and behaving in ever more peaceful  and loving ways each needs to do their share of helping your world to  gradually evolve into the kind of place humankind for a long, long time  has been dreaming of.

‘The best way of making your contribution towards bringing this new  world into being is by helping those around you as much as you can in  thoughts, words and deeds. Kind and loving, positive and constructive  thoughts are the most effective of all, for they have the power of not  only benefiting your own soul development but that of many others and  also your world. Perceive everybody as My beloved child, just the same  as you are. Although the Angels and I are the only ones who know the  pathway of each one of you, you can do a lot of good by bearing in mind  that everybody has and is part of the same spirit as you, and therefore  has their own set of struggles and weaknesses, desires and issues to  cope with and attend to.

‘Be at peace and give of your best, My beloved children of the Earth, so  the Angels and I can do the rest. Never forget that every thought and  word that flows from you into your world and ultimately the Universe  causes a vibration that wraps itself around you as either something  beautiful or otherwise. Wise one bear this in mind and unless what they  say is positive and constructive and helpful to someone, they remain  silent. Instead of speaking they send forth thought vibrations of love  and hope, faith and trust in the goodness of the Highest forces of life.  That is the best way of serving Me and the whole of My Creation. 

‘With a light and loving heart accept the responsibility of working for  the highest good and the greatest joy of all. The only way you can tell  what that is, is by following the instructions you intuitively receive  from us. I bless you and thank you, each one, for acting as channels  through which the blessing and healing power of our energies can flow  into your whole world. Whatever you do, never forget that the Angels and  I need you just as much as you need us.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Learning To Trust’
•    ‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*






​People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Buck Stops Here!*_






​ As aspiring lightworker and healer on my  healing journey of a thousand miles and on the road to self-mastery, I  accept the responsibility for everything that ever was in the past,  present and future of my life, and any problem that came my way. In  spite of the buck stopping with me now, they will continue until my  karmic debts have been paid and the balance of my spiritual account  restored. 

I now shoulder the cross of the responsibility for my earthly being with  all its shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The  comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me is  the beginning of wisdom and also enables me to get to work on creating a  brighter future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world. 

Never again will I blame my loved ones and friends, bosses or colleagues  for my present situation. From now on, I will not allow my education or  the lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb and flow of  everyday life to influence my future in negative ways. I no longer blame  uncontrollable forces for my lack of success and therefore will never  again be caught in the snares of the past. I now look forward into the  present and future with love and hope, faith and trust in the Highest  Forces, who are in charge of me and my life. I do not let my history  control my destiny, but take charge of it myself. 

I accept responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what  and where I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually  and emotionally, and also financially because of the choices that were  based on my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I now let go of  all negative and destructive ones and change them into positive and  constructive ones. 

My mind now occupies itself with finding solutions for the present and  future and I refuse to dwell on the problems of the past. I only connect  with people who support me in sharing the best of me with our world and  who themselves are striving to make positive changes in our world. I  avoid those who are satisfied with running with the herd and remaining  in the rut of the past. 

Each time I am faced with a decision, I pay attention to my inner  guidance and follow its advice without hesitation. I understand that the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, did not provide that I  should always come up with the right decisions straight away, as in that  case I would not learn from my mistakes. Instead, it has given me the  ability to recognise the error of my ways and for putting things right. 

I control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and  falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course.  When I make a decision, I stand behind it and follow it through without  wasting any of my precious energies on second thoughts. 

My life is no longer an apology but a positive statement of success,  because I recognise that challenges are gifts and opportunities for  learning, and that encountering problems and solving them is the common  thread that runs through the lives of all truly great people. In times  of adversity, I have no problem dealing with what comes my way. I have  been granted the gift of freedom of choice and I choose turning to the  wise one inside me, the living God within, to show me how to do so  wisely. That way my thoughts are clear and my decisions the right ones. 

I am aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for achieving  great things, so I accept obstacles along the way and no longer say:  ‘Why me?’ Instead I say: ‘Why not me?’ Then I get on with whatever needs  to be done. Because the buck now stops with me, I am ready for great  things to flow my way. 

All life consists of cycles within cycles and everything constantly  moves in circles. I am responsible for everything that is in my life, my  successes as well as failures. My inner guidance tells me that this is  the truth. That’s why I have no difficulties accepting the  responsibility for my past, present and future and taking charge of my  thoughts and words, actions and emotions. 

I was mentally/physically/sexually assaulted – work with the option(s)  applying to you. I now know that this could only happen because in  previous lifetimes I sinned against others in a similar manner. I accept  the responsibility for everything that happened and choose to walk the  road of forgiveness. First I forgive myself for once having set the  wheels of fate in motion for these things and then for anyone who sinned  against me. 

On the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick solutions and shortcuts  do not exist. Everything has to be for real. As Henry Wadsworth  Longfellow put it: ‘Though the mills of God grind slowly, yet they grind  exceeding small. Though with patience He stands waiting, with exactness  He grinds all.’ There is no way of getting away with things like ‘If  you fake sincerity, you’ve got it cracked’. The wise ones in charge of  us know that genuine spiritual progress is impossible with such an  attitude. They smile with sympathy and compassion at such things and  then try to help us to do better.

 Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​ ​ * * *​​ 
 ​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Cross We Bear

*_





However heavy our cross
And great our pain,
God’s Sun will always shine
After that kind of rain.

Sometimes we stumble
On other occasions we fall.
God and the Angels are always ready,
To answer our call.

The Great Father/Mother of all life
Is with and part of us and 
Therefore not only knows about
But takes part in every one of 
Our heartaches, pains and tears. 

For those who ask for help from the Highest,
The wise ones in charge of us would have 
The power to make them disappear,
Like waving some kind of a magic wand.

Yet, that’s not what they do,
Because it would stop us from growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
We would never learn to tap into
And develop our own inner strength and
Bring forth and work with 
The characteristics of our Christ nature.

Because of this, instead they guide us intuitively 
To someone who can show us 
How to explore the higher purpose
And meaning of our life and 
The reasons why we are suffering,
Thus making the burden of our cross
Lighter and easier to endure.

May the Great White Spirit
Fill your days with the blessing and healing power 
Of His/Her love, wisdom and peace.

Be good, kind and loving to everybody.
Never forget that we all have to bear our own cross
And that is the earthly personality we ourselves 
Created through the thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
That’s why all of us now have to fight our own inner and outer battles.
​The cross is one of the most ancient  symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but  merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that  preceded it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and  crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It was  originally meant to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and  rise above all happenings on the physical plane. During its many  journeys through this particular form of existence all human spirits and  souls remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness that Earth life  presents. 

There is no point in fighting against this, as the material and  spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is compulsory and  unavoidable because it is essential for our individual and collective  evolution. The best we can do is go with the flow and submit ourselves  willingly to whatever duties present themselves. This brings us much  more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than  anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that  we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them.
Extract from ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

‘Healers and Healing’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’



* * *​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Seasons Of Our Life*_






​The world around us is a mirror that  reflects what is happening to us on its inner level. And our lives are  subject to a constantly repeating succession of cycles of rebirth and  death. Just like our planet we are moving through seasons of spring and  summer, autumn and winter. Every year that passes they seem to be same,  but imperceptibly on the earthly plane we and our world have always been  moving forwards and upwards on the individual and collective  evolutionary spiral, not only our own and that of our world but the  whole of Creation. 

Earthly human lifetimes usually consist of childhood and adolescence as  spring and old age as winter. On all levels of life every winter is  followed by a new spring that brings the gift of resurrection and  rebirth with a renewal of life’s forces. At the end of each lifetime we  leave our outworn and tired physical bodies behind and return to the  world of spirit, our true home. That’s how time and again we are  resurrected and reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our  own. One of the Angels of Death comes to release the spirit and soul,  who have been held captive in their physical body and returns them into  the greater freedom of our true home, the spirit world, where learning  experiences of a different nature are waiting for us. Could anything be  better? 

The unceasing and relentless flow of our world’s and our own life’s  seasons are clear evidence of who truly is in charge of humankind and  its destiny. During the early parts of our earthly education we, with  typical human arrogance, for a long time believe that we ourselves are.  Yet, even the last and slowest one of God’s children of the Earth  eventually reaches the developmental point when they realise that the  only thing we can ever do is paddle the canoe of our existence. The  steering is done by the Highest Forces. Because they are part of us and  everything else that exists in the whole of Creation and are holding and  executing the evolutionary plan for every manifestation of life, they  really know the way of all things

Being aware of what’s going to happen to me when my time for departure  from the earthly plane has come, I cannot say that the thought of  growing old ever disturbed me unduly. Yet, now the winter of my life is  here and it must be coming ever closer, I sometimes cannot help  wondering what’s happened and how did I get here so fast? Where have all  those years gone? I remember seeing older people earlier in my life and  thinking they were years ahead of me. The present season of my life was  so far off in those days that I could not imagine what it would be like  when I was as old as they were then. Nothing prepared me for the aches  and pains that creep up on us with increasing age. There is no way of  telling how long this particular season will last for me, but it’s good  to know that when its end comes for each one of us, our lives are by no  means over. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. New adventures are  surely waiting for all of us in the world of spirit. Now, there’s an  exciting thought for you!

If you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me  that it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever  you would still like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not  procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike  quality and the whole thing passes by amazingly fast. Do what you can  today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any  case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as  many seasons of life as other people. That too is okay with me. Live for  today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while  there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even  more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them  over the years and what you will be leaving behind.

Earthly life is a gift from the Universe to everybody who is presently  taking part in it. The way we conduct our present lifetime needs to be a  present for those around us and also for our whole world. We are here  to make our stay and theirs as pleasant as we can, but living modestly  and in a manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, instead of  contributing to the general robbing and plundering of her precious  resources. Wise ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as  possible because they are aware that if, in one of their coming  lifetimes, they will be required to return to this plane, they will come  as their own descendants – probably without being consciously aware  that this is the case. 

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous lifetimes they  themselves could have been the people they used to think of as their  great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an amazing  thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you think?  Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us, by  acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of  ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of  humankind’s thoughtlessness and greed.

Today is the oldest I have ever been and when I am honest with myself, I  have to admit that I do have some regrets. Mostly they are about the  things I wish I had not done, but also those I should have done and  somehow did not get round to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by  the many things I did well and am glad about. When you take stock of  your life, you may find the same. No matter what age you presently are,  it is likely that the winter of your own life will sneak up on you in no  time at all. So make the most of every day the Universe grants you and  enjoy what it brings as much as possible. Be content with whatever  experiences come your way, but don’t forget to have some fun, too. The  awareness that everything that happens to us in the final analysis  serves a wise and higher purpose can turn even the darkest day into a  good one. 

Live healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our  present existence truly belongs to us. Only what we are has power and  value and not the things we acquire and think of as our possessions. A  happy and loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth  in this life that is worth having and not pieces of gold and silver.  The riches of our spirit and soul are ours to keep. They are the only  things we are allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays  behind and inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever  goodness is in you and your life at any given time, make a special  effort to share it with those around you. It’s not what we gather in  material goods, but that which we scatter and share with others that  reveals the quality of our character and life.

Our physical bodies are masterpieces of precision engineering. Yet, the  dweller inside them, our spirit and soul, are of far greater importance.  The outer shell is part of Mother Earth and belongs to her. It is our  means of transport for one single lifetime only. We are responsible for  it, its maintenance and wellbeing. At the beginning of each new lifetime  a new body is entrusted into our care and should eventually be returned  to the Earth in as good a condition as possible. 

The same as all other earthly things physical bodies are easily hurt and  damaged. Frequently they are in need of being repaired and when they  have reached the end of their usefulness, they are returned to the Earth  and decay. In contrast to this the indwelling spirit and soul is  immortal and eternal. It moves on and will never perish. The level of  consciousness that has been reached by the inner self at the time of  leaving its outer shell behind has been imparted to each one of its  cells and atoms. 

They have always remained part of Mother Earth, who absorbs them so that  in due course they can be recycled time and again. And because on the  inner level all life is one, when we are evolving the rest of humankind  is moving forwards with us, so does our whole world and the rest of  God’s Creation. This is how each one of us at all times is helping all  life to move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral.  Having patiently and lovingly put up with humankind’s ignorant and  unruly behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that Mother  Earth, our beautiful home planet, is at last treated with the  consideration and love it deserves?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Price Of A Glass Of Milk
*_





​A boy from a deprived background was  determined to get an education. He hoped that this would later enable  him to find some well paid work to get himself and his family out of the  poverty trap, into which his parents through a succession of  unfortunate circumstances had fallen. To help him pay his way through  school, in his free moments he went from door to door selling things.  One day he had only one small coin in his pocket and was so hungry that  he decided to ask for something to eat at the next house. 

The nameplate on the door told him nothing about its occupants, the way  it sometimes did intuitively. There was nothing for but knocking and  trying his luck. But when the door was opened by an attractive young  woman, he lost his nerve and only asked for a drink of water. Noticing  the hungry look on the boy’s face, the lady brought him a large glass of  milk, which he drank very slowly. With an embarrassed smile he pulled  the coin from his pocket and said: ‘I’d love to pay you, but this is all  I’ve got.’

‘You don’t owe me anything,’ the woman replied. ‘When I was a child my  mother taught me never to accept pay for any food or drink offered to  someone, but to consider it as an act of kindness for which no money  should be accepted.’ Thanking her from the bottom of his heart, the boy  went on his way. His name was Howard Kelly. Before getting the milk, he  had been ready to give up and quit. But somehow the encounter had made  him feel stronger physically and his faith in God and human nature had  been somewhat restored. 

The boy’s parents no longer believed in God and so he had never been  taught to pray. But that morning he had been so hungry that in his  desperation he put his hands together, the way he had seen other people  do when they were praying, and murmured: ‘If there’s someone out there,  please help me.’ That’s all he said, yet on the inner level of life no  prayer ever goes unheard. It’s just that sometimes for karmic reasons  and also to keep us from erring too far from our self-chosen predestined  pathway, the answer has to be: ‘No!’ However, does not happen when  someone truly is in need and asks for help. Prayer creates a special  vibration that sends a signal to the Angels and their helpers that the  time has come to draw closer to the distressed person and support them  as best as the situation and their Karma allows.

Many years after this took place, the woman became critically ill. Her  local team of doctors was so baffled by her condition that in the end  they advised her to consult a specialist. His name was Howard Kelly, who  diagnosed that the woman was suffering from a rare disease. Upon  hearing the woman’s name a light of recognition flashed within him and  he decided that he would do everything in his power to save her life. As  a result, she received an extra high degree of care and attention.  After a long struggle with her illness, she made a full recovery.

When Dr. Kelly requested that the final invoice for this patient’s  treatment should be presented to him for approval, he took one look at  it, wrote something on the edge and then sent it to the woman’s room.  Afraid that it might take the rest of her present lifetime to pay for  the treatment she had received, she hesitated to open the envelope.  Eventually she plucked up sufficient courage to look at the bill. To her  astonishment and delight she saw that Dr. Kelly had written on it:

Paid in full with one glass of milk.
Dr. Howard Kelly.
​Tears of joy and gratitude came to the  woman’s eyes and with all her heart and soul she prayed: ‘Thank You,  Great Father/Mother of all life, for your kindness, love and generosity  revealing itself through human hearts and hands.’

With each act of kindness and every bit of love we give to someone we  cast bits of bread onto the waters of life. Like everything else we say  and do, in the fullness of time it returns to us, although this does not  necessarily happen through the people we gave it to, the way it did in  our story. That is hardly ever the case, but return it unfailingly will,  frequently in the form of help when we really need it. Suddenly it is  there and to our amazement hands are reaching out to us, from unexpected  people and places. 

Every one of us eventually reaches the point in our spiritual  development when we realise the futility of following the desires of our  small earthly self. All we then want to do is surrender our whole being  to the infinite love of God by serving the best way we can. If we wish  for more than mere earthly satisfaction, we find fulfilment by tuning  into the love vibrations of the Universal Christ, the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. When we  unhesitatingly obey Its will and wishes, which speak to us with the  small still voice of our inner guidance, they unerringly show us the way  in any kind of situation.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​
* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age
*_
_*





*_ 
I am the great Sun, but you do not see me.
I am your husband, but you turn away.
I am the captive, but you do not free me.
I am the captain, but you will not obey.

I am the truth, but you will not believe me.
I am the city where you will not stay.
I am your wife, your child, but you will leave me.
I am that God to whom you will not pray.

I am your counsel, but you will not hear me.
I am your lover whom you will betray.
I am the victor, but you do not cheer me.
I am the holy dove whom you will slay.

I am your life, but if you will not name me,
Seal up your soul with tears
And never blame me.

Charles Causley
From a Normandy Crucifix of 1632

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Age Response Of The Great Sun
*_
_*




*_
I am the Great Light, the Star of all stars,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun
In the sky above you.
I am the giver and nurturer of all life,
Your true Father/Mother.

Far too long you have failed to recognise Me.
But now ever more of you are stirring from
Their spiritual slumbers and becoming aware
Of Me and My presence,
Not as an outside force but within.
I am your inner teacher and guide,
Who really knows the answer to every question
And can help you find solutions to any problem.
That’s why many are turning
Trustingly towards Me.

I am as much in you as you are in Me.
I am in husbands, wives and their children,
As well as everybody else.
I am everyone’s faithful eternal lover,
Best and most intimate friend,
Who never left you.
I am the soulmate you have yearned for
And could never find in human relationships.
I am the Saviour and Redeemer your race projected
Onto forces outside itself in days gone by.
Yet, My highest qualities have always been
In each one of you, but initially only in seed form
And hidden from the vision of earthly life.

The true saviours and redeemers of themselves
And the whole of your world are those
Who unselfishly serve Me and
Do their best to make
Mother Earth into a better,
More peaceful and beautiful place
For all lifeforms that share her with you.
All others will evolve into this role
When their time for it has come.

For a long time, unbeknown to your earthly selves,
My Spirit has been the prisoner of the darkness
Of humankind’s ignorance of its true nature and Mine.
The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
This brought about are now in the way of
Many a soul’s personal evolution
And that of your world.
The time has come to free yourself
Of such restrictive ways of thinking
By letting them go, one by one.

Each one of you is responsible for themselves,
The whole of humankind and your world.
Every one of your thoughts, words and actions
Is noted and recorded somewhere.
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny,
But even though you are in charge of it,
You will always be accountable to Me,
For I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.

I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.
I am the small still voice of conscience inside you.
Day by day practise listening to Me, as I speak to you
Through the world of your innermost feelings.
Follow the guidance you receive from there and
Stop running for advice to other people.
Instead turn within and pay attention to Me,
So I can show you how safe it is to trust Me.

Follow My directions joyously and accept them,
For I am the Great Navigator,
Who has always known and forever will guide
The pathway of all human spirits and their souls,
In this world and all others yet to come.

I am the way, the life and the truth
And the purpose of your being on the Earth
Is that in due course you re-awaken to
Me and My presence in you
And your oneness with Me.
My great plan of life for the Earth
And the one for you within it,
Decrees that in their present lifetime
Ever more of you shall once again
Find total and utter faith and trust in Me.
This cannot be given to you by anyone,
Except you yourselves and
Each through their own experiences.

I am the Eternal City humankind
Has been seeking for aeons.
To the ends of the Earth you have travelled
In search of it and Me,
Unaware that they are part of you and inside you.
Human hearts are the holiest places on the Earth,
For that’s where I dwell and you with me,
Forever and ever.

I am your God and you have every reason
To trust Me and to pray to Me,
For I am also the long promised
World teacher and guide of humankind,
The wise one who is part of you
And lives inside you,
Whose counsel is trustworthy
And can be followed without hesitation.

I am the eternal lover,
Who never betrays or leaves anyone.
Stop thinking of yourself as life’s victim
And let me show how to become one of its victors.
I am the Holy Dove who blesses and heals
The inner and outer wounds of all lifetimes,
Not only yours but those of your whole world.

I am your true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress and the time has come
When each one of you needs to accept
Their responsibilities and duties towards Me.
Joyfully make Me welcome on the Earth
And never stop singing My praises,
For when you understand My true nature and yours,
The purpose and meaning of your existence,
And that everything that is in your life
Is there by your own doing.
My beloved children of the Earth,
Can you see for yourself now that
There no longer is any need for tears
Or blaming others for your own shortcomings,
Especially not Me.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From A Distance*_

_*



*_

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

 Juli Gold​ Adapted for Bette Midler​ Edited by Aquarius
​Recommended Viewing:
‘From A Distance’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Bank Account*_





​
Imagine somewhere in our world there  were a competition in which the main prize is a magic bank account into  which every day a deposit of £86,400 is placed. You would be allowed to  spend it in whichever way you wish, within certain limitations. They are  as follows: 

•    You may only spend the money and none of it can be transferred into other accounts.

•    Everything you did not spend in the course of each day is gone at the end of it. 

•    At the stroke of midnight every day the bank transfers another  £86,400 into your account. Any time this can end without a warning, the  account is closed and you do not receive another penny.

What would you do if that happened to you? As you could not possibly  spend such a lot of money on yourself each day, maybe after purchasing  anything you ever wanted you would do the same for all your loved ones,  possibly even for people you just meet in the street and do not know.  Might you wish to spend every penny because you could be sure that your  account would be replenished every day?

Do I hear you say: ‘No need to think about that. It’s a silly game that  could never happen in real life.’ Well, as a matter of fact it is not a  game but something that really takes place every day and that for each  one of us. The account is our life and the currency in it is time. We  are all winners without ever becoming aware that this is the case. This  is how it works:

•    At the stroke of midnight every day we receive 86,400 seconds of time – free of charge, as a gift from the Universe.

•    There is no need to worry about the state of our account, because  it is constantly replenished. Yet, it can be closed any time and  sometimes without warning. It is always today. The notion of yesterday  is part of the illusion of earthly life and has gone forever. Tomorrow  in truth never comes. 

•    Any remaining seconds when we go to sleep at night are still ours  and can be spent, but only on ourselves. In dreamtime our spirit and  soul goes home to the spirit realm and our energies are replenished  after the stresses and strains of earthly life. If we ask for it before  dropping off to sleep, we can find healing and peace with the Angels.  Every second spent in dreamstate is by no means wasted. The times we  spend there are very special and precious. The spirit world has always  communicated with us through symbolisms and metaphors. Sometimes they  appear in our dreams trying to help us find a better understanding of a  situation.

So, what are you and I doing with the prize of 86,400 seconds received  today? For many years I have been spending quite a portion of my daily  quota on preparing this kind of thing for you, the members of my  worldwide spiritual family. And if you gain something from my work and  it helps you grow in wisdom and understanding of us and our world, I  consider that part of my fortune well spent. 

Come to think of it, aren’t the seconds we are given every day are worth  a great deal more than the same amount in pounds? Are they not precious  beyond compare because not all the money in our whole world can buy  even a fraction of one of them back? Therefore, from now on let’s think  at least for a moment about the gift we are receiving each day anew from  the Universe and give thanks and praise for it and make an effort to  enjoy as much as possible what’s left of our seconds. And as time passes  much more quickly than we usually realise, it’s a good idea to take  good care of ourselves and our loved ones, being happy and thankful for  the time we are allowed to spend together. 

May every one of your days, minutes and seconds be filled with a deep  appreciation of the beauty and wonder of the Great Father/Mother’s  Creation. Start spending your gift consciously and wisely and refuse to  complain about growing old, as many never get to know the experience of  so many seconds in their present lifetime.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Our Light Shine
*_
​ _*




*_​ Nelson Mandela in his inaugural address  used a quote from the book ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, in  which she says: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but  that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness,  that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant,  beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You  are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. 

‘There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people  won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory  of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us, but in  everyone. And when we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give  other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our  own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

We need no signs and wonders when we are guided by our own inner light,  the living God and wise one within. That’s the only power we earthlings  require because it is at all times ready and willing to provide us with  ideas for working our way through any kind of situation. This is how our  inner light brings us spiritual knowledge and wisdom for a new  understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life in  which we are involved. The learning we gain from our own experiences is  our light and that is meant to be shared with those around us. 

In the final analysis, spiritually it isn’t what we possess but what we  are that truly matters. It’s not only what we think and do, but how we  live, not only with actions that can be seen and words that can be  heard, but how we do so in our hearts. That’s the only thing that  eventually dissolves the bonds that for a long, long time kept spirit  and soul tied to the limitations of the physical world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Things That Really Matter
*_





​I grew up in the thirties, forties and  fifties and had very practical parents. Everybody was an original  recycle queen or king in those days, long before anyone had invented a  name for this kind of thing. As a matter of fact, recycling was  everybody’s way of life in those days. It certainly was in our house  because my father was one of those fortunate ones who could turn his  hand to anything, to fix and mend it. Both my parents have been in the  world of light for many years, God bless them and keep them safe  forever. 

I look forward to meeting my parents again in the not too distant  future. What a joy it will be to see them young again, the way they were  in their best years in earthly life and because spirit is eternal,  time- and ageless, everybody remains like that. Growing old and decaying  only exists on the Earth plane. Once more having shed the roles we  played in the comedy/drama of earthly life, which we are sure to have  done in many previous lifetimes, once again we are merely beloved  children of God. My parents will no longer be husband and wife and we  shall not be coming together as mother, father and child. We shall be  sister/brothers and good friends, each pursuing their own line of  studies in the spirit realm.

But let’s stay with my early days for a while. Everybody fixed, mended  and darned things then, be it curtain rods, radios and oven doors. Hems  of dresses were let down or lifted, as the situation demanded. For as  long as things were not easy to come by, people kept and treasured them  and thought carefully before discarding anything. When things became  available again after the war, the Western world grew increasingly  wasteful and evolved into one-way-societies. 

It seemed that wasting things were signs of affluence and throwing  something away was easy, because you could easily get some more. But  when my mother left the physical plane of life, I learnt that  occasionally there just can’t be any more. Sometimes that which we care  about most gets worn out and goes from us, never to return. This led me  to the conclusion that, when we have people, animals and things in our  lives we treasure, it’s best to love and care for them by trying to fix  them when they are broken and healing when they are sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses, as it is for  aging parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We look  after and care for them because we love them and that’s what they  deserve. And because love is the law of life and the greatest power in  the whole of Creation that cannot be destroyed by anything, we can  actually keep some of that which we love forever. First in line are our  loved ones and friends who have left earthly life behind and gone home  into the world of light. Not much needs to change in any of our  relationships with the people there, but don’t take my word for it. Just  find a quiet space, light a candle, calm the outer mind and listen deep  into your heart. You may hear the following message:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no  death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On the  inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I  am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I  have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so  wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was, and between  you and me life can continue to be everything it has meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to  happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to  accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to  tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of  your mind. That can only happen, if that is what you want. And if you  still yearn for me, the death of my physical body is going to present us  with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was  ever possible before, when we both still dwelled in physicality.’

The rest of this message you can find in 
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’
(which will follow tomorrow.)

​And do you know something? A long time  ago I realised that continuing economic growth and more and more of  everything is slowly but surely destroying our planet. Because as  aspiring healer and lightworker I want no part in it, for many years I  have been living very modestly. When I need something, I save until I  can afford items of good quality that will last me a long time and when I  no longer have any need for them,  they can be recycled by passing them  on to someone else. To my mind the main thing that truly matters is not  only the survival of our beloved home planet, but its healing and  recovery from the strain of having hosted us, humankind.
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Death Where Is Thy Sting?
*_






​Many  are aware by now that we are eternal beings who cannot die and that  therefore there truly is no death. Yet, to say: ‘Death is nothing!’  would belittle its significance. What is perceived by earthlings as  death, when someone departs from this plane, is but a transformation and  initiation into a different state of life, which every soul has to  undergo at the end of each lifetime. I believe that eventually everybody  will reach the level of awareness where they can accept that this is  so. That’s how we shall save ourselves and our world a great deal of  suffering and pain. You don’t have to take my word for it that this is  true. How about trying the following for yourself?

Find a quiet  space where you can be sure that no-one will disturb you for a  reasonable length of time. The best and safest way of doing this is by  first asking your Guardian Angel to stand by you, to guide and protect  you and show you how to go about it. Then make yourself as comfortable  as you can, light a candle, look into its flame, centre yourself by  listening to the sound of your breathing until your whole being has  become still. When you feel good and ready, imagine that your loved one  is drawing close and wishes to communicate with you. Focus on your heart  centre and listen to the words and feelings that may come from there.

Protected  by your Guardian Angel, you rest securely in the knowledge that they  will not represent messages from some ‘other world out there somewhere’  but that they really are from your own heart, where your loved now  dwells. Slowly start reading from the following paragraph. Don’t think  about the words or evaluate them, but focus your attention on the world  of your feelings and the responses of your heart, for they are your  inner guidance. This is what your loved one wishes to tell you:

‘I  have not gone from you. I have merely slipped onto a different level of  life. It’s very much like going into another room because all you do is  withdraw from the outer plane of life and slip into its inner level,  the spirit world. That’s where all human beings go when they leave their  physical bodies behind. The spirit world is not a place ‘up there’  somewhere. It is an integral part of earthly life and on its innermost  level dwells the Universal intelligence known as God. This is the source  and wellspring of all life, from which we all once emerged and to which  each one of us in the fullness of time will return. Every step on our  evolutionary journey takes us closer to this goal.

‘Although I no  longer dwell on the earthly plane, I am still myself and you are you.  We always shall be. And because the essence of our being is eternal and  immortal, it is impossible for us to die. I assure you I have not died.  If anything, I am more alive now than I ever was before because I am  once more fully aware of the most important part of me, my spirit and  soul. You will find the same when you join me, one of these days. As far  as I am concerned, whatever we have ever been to each other, that’s  what we still are.

‘There is no need for our love to die because  of my departure. The infinite wisdom of the Divine has provided that, on  the contrary, through the experience of death human love grows  stronger, deeper and purer, if the souls involved so wish. To help this  along, I ask you to call me by my old familiar names. Let them be the  well-known words they always were and say them without effort. Speak to  me the easy way you used to do and let there be no difference in the  sound of your voice. And don’t put on a forced air of solemnity or  sorrow, but enjoy the jokes that made us laugh and express your  amusement the way we always did together. Play with me and smile at me.  Think of me and pray for me the way you always did. Never doubt for a  moment that I can hear you, that I feel your love and that I shall  always be with you, wherever you may have to go.

‘Life is eternal  and the human spirit is immortal. Life is an absolute and unbroken  continuity and in truth there is no death. On the inner level all is one  and there you have always been as much part of me as I am of you.  Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone  through the great transformation ahead of you. Our relationship can  remain the same it always was and between you and me life can continue  to be everything it ever meant to us, if that’s what we both wish and I  most certainly do.

‘My departure from the physical plane was no  accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake –  not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t  believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your  sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if you  want it to be that way. But if you still yearn for me, the way I long  for you, the death of my physical body will offer many opportunities for  coming closer to each other than it was ever possible before. I shall  be alive in your heart, for as long as you want me to be there. That’s  where you can find me and be with me, whenever you want to.

‘Thought  is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and I shall never  be further away from you than a thought. This is how you can get in  touch with me whenever you want. It’s as simple as that. I shall always  listen when you need me and when you call me, and I will do my best to  help and guide you. But in spite of all that, never forget that you and I  now each have different lessons to attend to – you in the material  world, and I in the world of light.

‘Therefore, let’s make sure  that we give each other the necessary space and time, so that when we do  meet we can come closer to each other than we ever did before for the  sharing of precious moments, just like we used to do. Because all life  rests safely in God’s loving hands, including yours and mine, all is  well and that will not change. God and the Angels are constantly with  you and me. And I forever will be I and you in all Eternity shall remain  you. And I shall never forget you and stop loving you.’

The  lower earthly mind is the only thing that separates us in this world  from that of the spirit, our true home. But as soon as we  approach it  with nothing but love and gratitude in our hearts for the support our  spirit helpers have always been giving us, our own clairvoyance and  clairaudience begins to develop. Feeling the need to humbly stand or  kneel before humankind’s spirit friends to receive the gift of the  knowledge they are bringing on behalf of all humankind, signals our  readiness to serve them and unselfishly act as one of their channels, so  it can be brought to all who are in need of it in earthly life.  It  then does not take long until we realise that none of us ever stops  being at one with the spirit world and all who are dwelling there now,  not merely our loved ones.
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Nothing Ever Dies*

_




_
​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the Lodge’s calendar September 2012: ‘Before any kind of new growth and  building can take place anywhere, there has to be a clearing of the  land. This requires ploughing the Earth and cleansing the soil. The same  is true for every human being. As soon as the physical conditions  surrounding them have served their predestined purpose, they are cleared  away. Yet, in truth nothing ever dies, neither the spirit and soul that  dwells inside every physical body nor the atoms of that body. They too  merely change their form and from the dust and ashes left behind at  funerals new life is created.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown*_







​The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid of the future and the unknown. You do not need to fear the moment of your physical body’s death, because it is nothing but a step forward that returns you into our world, your true home, and enters you into its greater freedom and a fuller existence. Your physical body has been your vehicle for one lifetime. Each time you leave it behind you move from life in physicality into our world of light. 

‘Without consciously being aware of it in your present existence, this is a road you have travelled many times before. On every occasion the only thing you can take with you is whatever light, in the form of wisdom and understanding, you have gained from the experiences of all your earthly lifetimes, including the most recent one up to the moment of leaving it behind. Every bit of this knowledge is stored in the memories of your soul. From there it is constantly emanating into the conscious awareness of your earthly self, helping or hindering its pathway, as the case may be. And each time you reach the spirit world, the beauty and wonders of this realm and its life once more reveal themselves to you.’ 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​_


* * *​
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?

Advent
*_
​ _*




*_​ The Advent period celebrates the  forthcoming birth of the Christ child. The first Sunday in Advent to  this day is considered by the Western Christian Churches as the  beginning of the liturgical year. On this day in Lutheran, Anglican and  Methodist churches priests wear violet or blue vestments and the first  Advent candle in the same colours is lit at Mass. In 2017 this day is  the 3rd December.

The Age of Aquarius began around the year 1900 of our time and the  question arises whether Christmas still has any meaning for us and our  world. My inner guidance tells me that we have reached the age when  God’s sacred wisdom and truth will be flowing with ever increasing power  directly from the Source of our being into every human heart and soul  that is open and ready to receive it. These channels enable the Christ  energies to reach ever more parts of our world. The deeper we move into  the Aquarian age, the stronger they are penetrating and can be felt.  With this it is gradually becoming clearer that Christmas, when viewed  from a different perspective, i.e. the spiritual instead of the  religious one, has a great deal to give to us.

Earth life is a school, a mystery school to be precise. I am saying this  because throughout my writings the mysteries of the life of the Master  Jesus are increasingly revealing themselves for what they truly are. But  even though the Jesus story is in truth but a legend, in my view  Christmas and the birth of the Christ child have much more meaning for  our present time than anyone could have imagined in times gone by. And  that’s what the collection of chapters from my jottings in this book in  due course is about. 

I believe that the Jesus legend was specifically designed to move us and  our world, when the right time for this to happen had come, onto a  higher spiritual octave and into ever new dimensions of experiencing our  earthly existence. As you will soon be able to see for yourself, the  weeks of Advent are a preparation for the birth of the Christ child, who  for over two thousand years has been waiting to be born in the heart of  humankind, individually and collectively. 

If you belong to those who for quite some time have been asking  themselves: ‘Can Christmas still give us something? Is there any value  in it for us now?’, my reply is: ‘Oh yes, a great deal of it!’ You have  come to the right place to find out what it is. Now that the Aquarian  Age is with us, Christmas and the allegory of the child in the manger  can give us much more than anyone would ever have thought possible  before. This is because when viewed from a different perspective, the  spiritual and no longer the religious one, it brings us the truth, i.e.  the higher esoteric meaning that for such a long time – by Divine decree  – had to hide behind the surface words of the Jesus legend. 

Christmas and the birth of the Christ child, when understood in this  way, has the power to connect us with God, not as an force outside and  apart from us, but as the living God within, an inner experience. The  literal understanding of the story has been hiding this for long enough.  There is no need to begrudge anything it brought to our world, because  this too has been part of our Creator’s great plan of life. God and the  Angels wrote the Jesus myth through the scribes of their time. The  belief that every word of it should be understood literally and as  speaking God’s truth was intended for the Piscean Age only. For as long  as necessary, this would hide the truth about God’s true nature, our own  and our race’s special relationship with the Divine. But now at last,  thanks be to God and the Angels for it, with each passing day ever more  of us are ready to grasp the truth about every part of the Jesus legend.

​From ‘Healers And Healing’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Away In A Manger*_​
_*




*_​My inner guidance tells me that the story  of the Master Jesus’ life was once given to humankind as an allegory of  how each one of us, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, is  required to conduct ourselves, not only in our daily lives on the outer  plane but – far more importantly – on the inner level. The birth of  Jesus, his temptations and crucifixion, illumination and ascension  provide us with illustrations of the initiations, i.e. experiences every  human spirit on the Earth plane eventually has to undergo on its way  back into the conscious awareness of its true nature and oneness with  God. 

The tale of the baby in the manger and its visitors, the three wise men,  contains a wealth of hidden esoteric wisdom. It must have puzzled the  sages for a very long time why gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh  should be given to a newly born child. This parable is filled with  symbolisms. Gold stands for the Sun and material health, frankincense or  incense for wisdom, and myrrh for bitterness and sorrow. All of them  are gifts from the wise ones in charge of us and our world on the  Highest levels. Because every child of Earth needs these gifts for a  full experience of life in physicality, they are sent to every one of us  whether in any given lifetime we are born to wealth or poverty. The  gifts are teaching us how to deal with all aspects of the material  world, with its great gifts just as much as the humble ones. 

When we have matured sufficiently and learnt how to use them wisely,  i.e. with the kindness and gratitude even the smallest gift deserves, we  have reached the developmental stage of taking control of everything  the Universe puts at our disposal. Yet, in order to get us there we  first have to learn how to deal with the gift of sorrow and bitterness  that is an inevitable part of every earthly life, for without  experiences of this nature we would not learn anything. The gift that  arises from any kind of suffering we have to endure is the one of wisdom  and sweetness. And frankincense burns within us each time we are  reaching out to the Heavens in true prayers. From human hearts they rise  like incense up to the Highest and call from there the responses our  souls are crying for.

Every child receives these gifts from the three wise men, who in the  original prophesy were described to be kings. This is a metaphor for the  Angels and Masters from the highest levels of life, who are responsible  for the development of us and our world. They have been put in charge  by the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents. And because on  the inner level all is one, they are part of us. This means that they  accompanying every soul through all aspects of its education that for  each one of us consists of experiencing all levels of life. At all times  they are guiding and protecting us and no child of Earth is ever left  entirely to its own devices. Becoming familiar with the sorrow and  bitterness of earthly life, as well as its joys and pleasures is an  inevitable part of every soul’s curriculum in physicality, without these  things no growth and expansion of consciousness would be possible.

In never ending cycles and circles the evolution of all life inexorably  moves forwards and upwards – and we with it – onto ever higher and more  beautiful levels of experience. Humankind’s destiny is indeed a high and  holy one, for we are young Gods in the making. That is why lifetime  after lifetime and round and round the wheel of life, whose symbol is  the zodiac, every child of Earth must wander, as in this way along it  can learn from and grow, each through our own experiences. 

Every new lifetime takes us through a different sign of the zodiac. In  each one of them different lessons are integrated and character aspects  acquired, which are re-enforced each time we re-enter the same sign in  other lifetimes. The more we learn to pay attention and willingly listen  to what the stars can teach us, the more the signs can impart their  special blessings upon us. To find out more about this, I recommend the  study of my interpretations of the Sun signs in the Astro Files. 

All the qualities that are in God are also in us and as earthlings each  one of us contains the very best as well as the worst. Our potential is  unlimited and anything anyone else can do, we can do too. If that’s what  we wish with all our heart and soul, within reason the Highest will  help us to bring it in manifestation, so that we may learn from the  outcome. Any spiritual gift we acquire in the form of wisdom and  understanding is ours to keep in all Eternity – no force between Heaven  and Earth will or can take them from us. 

Top of the list of desirable characteristics we have been placed on the  Earth plane to acquire is loving wisely, the way God loves us, totally  and unconditionally. This is closely followed by tolerance, honesty,  integrity, truthfulness, loyalty, compassion, kindness and simple  goodness of heart. We are here to develop the kind of gentleness that is  by no means a sign of weakness but of strength of character. Any of  these things can only be gained by living through all manner of  experiences in the course of a vast number of lifetimes on the Earth  plane.

In contrast to this, the material gifts the Universe so generously hands  out to all of us are of a temporary nature and have to be handed back  at the end of each earthly sojourn. Every child of Earth eventually has  to learn to let go of them gracefully and thankfully and returning them  in as good condition as possible, when the time for doing so has come.  The most important material gift is a new physical body, which the  Universe supplies free of charge, each time our education demands  another re-entry into physicality. Our daily food and drink, clothes to  wear, fuel to keep warm and everything else we find in our environment  is a gift from the Creator to us, Its human children of the Earth. This  applies especially to the natural world and everything that shares our  beautiful planet with us.

In my view, the Christ child, promised of old, the one we and our world  have been waiting for, ever since each one of us came away from God, is  the spark of the Divine, the magical child that is at present in the  process of waking up in ever more human hearts. Guided and protected by  our inner teacher, our Highest or God Self, we have been placed in this  life so that in the fullness of time each one in their own right finds  their way back home into the conscious awareness of their true nature  and oneness with God. 

Bethlehem, the birthplace of the Christ child, represents the heart and  soul of the whole of humankind. And the Star that stands above the  stable of this town in which the child is born is a symbolism for the  Universal Christ, the Highest and the brightest Light in the whole of  Creation, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life. From the spiritual background of earthly life S/He has always been  lighting the way for each child of Earth, so that in the end its  earthly self becomes of the presence of the Christ child’s seed in its  own heart. 

I believe that ‘The second coming of Christ’ has always been an allegory  for this awakening of the Divine seed from its slumbers in ever more  human hearts. That is why in my view those who are hoping that the  Master Jesus will take on another physical form to walk in our midst as  the long promised World Teacher, shall wait in vain and be disappointed.  Even if the Master really had existed and walked in our midst, another  appearance during our world’s present evolutionary phase would be  undesirable because too many would be distracted from the fact that the  World Teacher is an inner exploration. And that requires a journey which  every soul eventually has to undertake on its own. Instead of  continuing to search for outside influences to show us our way through  life, we are here to learn listening to the guidance of our inner guide  and teacher, the wise one and living God within. This is the only  authority who knows the answer to any kind of question we may ever care  to ask.

God is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and  their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. This is the Universal  power and light, wisdom and love through which all things on every level  of life come into being. God is in everything and everything is in God.  S/He is therefore present in anything that manifests itself on every  level of our planet. On the inner plane life has always remained one  vast living and breathing organism. 

Because we are part of God and God is part of us, we too are in  everything, even though during the early part of its existence in  physicality our earthly self was unaware of this. Without us consciously  knowing about it, we have always been in search of experiences that  will help us grow in wisdom and understanding and lead to an expansion  of our consciousness. For all human beings this continues until the  outer as well as the inner parts of their nature have become consciously  aware of the presence of God in every aspect of their own being, as  well as every other lifeform in your world and all others. 

Every particle of our whole being on the physical, mental, spiritual and  astral planes is part of God and its essence is infinite and eternal.  We are related to God not merely because our spirit is a spark of the  Divine, but because every cell and atom of our physical body contains  it. God cannot be separated from anything that exists anywhere on Earth  or in the Heavens, i.e. the higher and highest levels of life. And  nothing anywhere in the whole of Creation is beyond or out of the reach  of God’s will and power.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Coming World Teacher’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’
•    ‘The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Three Kings Of Orient Are*_

_*




*_
​The 6th January is the day of the   Epiphany, one of the three principal and oldest festival days of the   Christian churches. The others are Easter and Christmas. The Epiphany is   a commemoration of the day when the legend tells us that the presence   of the baby Jesus Christ was for the first time revealed to our world.   The word itself has its origin in the Greek ‘epiphaneia’, which means   manifestation and/or exposure to view. The event originated in the   Eastern church, where at first it also included a celebration of   Christ’s birth. However, by the year 354 the church in Rome had decided   to move the date of Christ’s birth to the 25th December and the  Epiphany  to the 6th January. In the Western church the festival is  primarily in  honour of the visit of the infant Jesus by the Magi, while  the Eastern  church celebrates it in memory of the baptism of Jesus.

For Christian churches throughout our world the Epiphany has remained a   holy day. Special services are celebrated every year in remembrance of   the day when, according to the Jesus legend, the holy infant was first   presented to our world. In spite of the Bible’s aversion to astrology,   it is interesting to note that at the time the New Testament was   written, astronomy and astrology were still one subject that was widely   practised. How fortunate that the more enlightened Christians of our   time no longer have any difficulties with accepting that the three wise   men, had they ever existed in the reality of Earth life, would have  been  astronomers as well as astrologers.

The symbolisms contained in the Epiphany story are poignant and potent   ones. To my mind, there are some significant parallels between this tale   and our age, because we have reached the phase of our development as a   race when the Christ child is waiting to be born in all hearts. First   there are the three wise men, who came to worship and adore the child   and to present it with their gifts. The three companions are thought to   have been Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In   Christianity’s early days the men were called magi, because their   activities were then considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the   only one that mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they   could have come from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen.Later traditions gave the men separate   nationalities and colours of skin, as a symbol of the worship of the   Christ child by all nations. The wise ones were called Balthazar,   Melchior and Gaspar or Casper. It was only in the third Century that the   church declared them to be Kings, possibly in an attempt to justify  the  prophecy in Psalm 72:11: ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ 

Be that as it may, the legend tells us that the men could read God’s   Wisdom in the stars. Wisdom and knowledge spiritually are light and   ignorance darkness. The knowledge that came to the men intuitively is   the light of the Highest Star that was capable of leading them to the   child in the stable. In the same way, modern astrology can act as the   light that shows each one of us the way to the Christ child in our own   hearts. The crib and the stable represent the human heart, the most   humble place on Earth. And now at long last the time has come for the   child of the highest parentage, the Christ child, to come fully alive in   all hearts. Yet, it can do so only when we approach it with a loving   and reverend heart and above all with sincerity and deep humility. And   when it does come alive, it shows us how we each can do our own share of   blessing and healing, saving and redeeming ourselves, each other and   our world.

Shepherds, in the Middle East at the time the Jesus legend was created,   were considered to be the lowest of the low of all people. Thus the   shepherds and the visiting kings represent the lowest and the Highest   ranks of population in our world. All human souls on the Earth plane   eventually reach the evolutionary level when they freely and willing   kneel before their Christ child and pray for its help, hence: ‘Every   knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’ So   holy and entirely good is the child in the manger that even the sheep   and the oxen, who represent the animal part of humankind’s nature, do   not feel threatened and are unafraid. And so they kneel peacefully and   contently by the side of the child. Its High and Holy parents, in   earthly life symbolised by Mary and Joseph, are looking on and all   present are joint together in adoration of the child. The Christ Star   above the stable shines into the heart and soul of us and our world to   bring peace, while high above the Earth plane around the throne of God   the Angels are singing their praises.

The world and its evil machinations are symbolised by Herod and those   around him and all they stood for. Yet, in spite of all their efforts at   killing the Christ child, they did not succeed. It could not be done   because this very special child – then and now – enjoys the all-powerful   protection by its Divine parents and the Angels. No matter how hard   anyone tries to kill the Christ child within, in the long run it cannot   be accomplished by anyone. And because each one of us is a spark of   God’s great light and power, we are just as immortal and indestructible   as the child in the manger and enjoy the same powerful protection. 

The three men knew, as well as we do in our age, that knowledge is   power. And because they were wise, they appreciated that their knowledge   of the child should not be placed into the wrong hands, i.e. the   unready. This applies to each one of us. No-one will force us to turn to   God in prayer and meditation to consciously ask for help to be guided   back into the wisdom and the conscious knowledge of our true self and   into the presence of the Divine in our lives. Only when they have   reached a certain evolutionary point are human souls ready to receive   this knowledge.

Now our whole world is reaching this phase in its spiritual development   and it is up to each one of us to call upon God’s knowledge and wisdom   to guide and protect us, individually and as a race. If during our  quiet  reflections, prayers and meditations on the healing journey there  rise  from the innermost core of our being, our subconscious, memories  from  past lifetimes that appear to be too evil for words, fear not. God  and  the Angels are waiting for us to call upon them to show us how to   resolve and redeem even our most ancient and difficult Karma. With  their  help even the greatest evil can and must be transmuted into the  highest  good for the whole of Creation.

I find it helpful to know that all my experiences only ever came and   still are coming into my life, because each one is trying to teach me   something. All our experiences always come for this reason, in spite of   the fact that for a very long time we lack the spiritual awareness to   understand their meaning. Appreciating and accepting that this is so,   sets us free to look for and find the intended learning from the   experiences of the past – our own and those of our world. When human   souls finally understand why things had to happen, their gratitude for   even the most traumatic events is genuine and heartfelt. In this way   they are transmuted into well learnt lessons and have at last found a   constructive use. 

The awareness that every soul contains God’s highest qualities enables   each one of us to make a conscious effort at bringing forth their very   best from the depth of our own being. That is how all of us in the end   have to deal with and slowly overcome the drives and urges of our   earthly nature, which in this procedure is nailed to the cross of Earth.   The cross is humankind’s oldest known symbol for our earthly  existence.  For a very long time the seed of the Christ child has been  waiting to  come fully alive in every heart and soul, and there is  plenty of  evidence everywhere that this is now happening. 

The deeper we and our world proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more of   us are ready to assist the birth and maturing process of their own   Christ child. This requires the building of bridges that enable us to   cross from the outgoing Age of Pisces into the new one. And that is   where astrology once more enters the picture, because it provides us   with valuable clues and fresh insights into the hidden meaning of many   of the spiritual teachings of the past, including those of the Bible.   Some of these sacred texts are undoubtedly as valid now as they were in   days gone by. 

During its awakening the Divine spark in our hearts turns into a small   still flame of love. When this unites itself and comes together with the   sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, the leaping flames of the   ensuing fire of love uplift and transmute the soul’s fears and  anxieties  of Earth life into total faith and trust in God and the  Angel’s  all-powerful protection. My kind of astrology is applied  psychology that  can show the way for anyone who is ready to assist  their Christ child  to grow into adulthood, and through their  communications with their  Highest or God Self find rest, peace and  healing.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Three Wise Men’
•    ‘The Good Shepherd’
•    ‘God’s Chosen People’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

From ‘Healers And Healing’


 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Star Of Wonder
*_
​Isn’t it astonishing how much of the  Ancient Wisdom of God’s sacred truth many of our traditional Christmas  carols contain? In none of them can this be seen in a purer form than in  the refrain of this song:

_*




*_

_We three kings of Orient are,
Bearing gifts we traverse afar,
Field and fountain, moor and mountain,
Following yonder star._
_O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.
_

_Born a King on Bethlehem’s plain
Gold I bring to crown Him again,
King forever, ceasing never,
Over us all to reign._
_Frankincense to offer have I,
Incense owns a Deity nigh,
Prayer and praising, voices raising,
Worshipping God on high.
_

_Myrrh is mine, its bitter perfume
Breathes a life of gathering gloom.
Sorrowing, sighing, bleeding, dying,
Sealed in the stone cold tomb._
_Glorious now behold Him arise.
King and God and sacrifice.
Alleluia, Alleluia,
Sounds through the Earth and skies.
Alleluia the Earth replies!
_

_O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.
_

The Reverend John Henry Hopkins​
For some time the Age of Aquarius has  been with us. It is the age of truth when God’s sacred wisdom and truth  will be flowing every more powerfully from the heartmind of the Highest  Forces of life directly into increasing numbers of human hearts and  souls and those of our world. The Piscean Age has been the age of  deceptions, lying and cheating, the bigger the better. During that age  humankind for wise higher reasons, which we shall go into as we move  along, was presented with spiritual knowledge that had to be believed  blindly and at face value, without any explanations whatever for  anything. The keepers of the sacred texts were allowed to tell people:  ‘That’s the way it is! You better believe what we say or we shall kill  you!’

Having reached the age of truth, it is everybody’s birthright to find  out why things are they way they are, and why things happened in the  past and are doing so to this day. If the chapters of my writings may at  times seem to be a bit on the long side to you, it is because we are  looking closely into the spiritual background of our earthly existence  and attempt to unravel more and more of its mysteries, and that’s a  process that simply cannot be told in a few words like a business  report.

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
​
* * * ​
 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Blessing And Healing Power Of The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_
​During  the Christmas period the blessing and healing power of the Universal  Christ’s energies, known to our world as the Christ Star and the Light  of all lights, the Sun of all Suns and the Sun beyond and behind the Sun  in the sky above us, flows with particular strength into us and world  and everything that shares it with us. The stars we put on our Christmas  trees are symbols of this Great Light that unfailingly returns to the  people in the Northern and Southern hemispheres of our globe when they  celebrate their respective winter solstices.

The Sun of our world  is but one of Christ Star’s many physical manifestations, through which  its energies are constantly nurturing and supporting all lifeforms,  penetrating them ever deeper. This influence is also felt particularly  strongly around the time of the full Moon in Gemini, the Christ Moon,  which in the year 2017 took place on the 9th June.

The stars on  our Christmas trees represent the power, wisdom and love of the  Universal Christ, whose spark is implanted deep in the heart of all  human beings at the moment of their creation as physical beings. This  spark is presently in the process of waking up in ever more of us. To do  our share of helping this awakening along, let’s send the Christ Star’s  light from our own hearts by picturing it as a huge six-pointed Star of  light. Look into its centre and affirm:

Hand in hand with God  and the Angels I am sending the light of the Christ Star to the victims  of all natural and human-made disasters, especially terrorism and war.  May this light radiate its blessing and healing power throughout our  world and find its way to wherever healing is needed.

I send the  light of the Christ Star for the healing of Mother Earth and all her  kingdoms, the human and animal, vegetable and mineral ones alike. May  this light heal our world and all others.

I send the light of the  Christ Star to all who weep and mourn for loved ones, especially during  the Christmas and New Year period.

I send the light of the  Christ Star to all who are suffering in mind and body, spirit and soul.  May the love and wisdom of the Christ Star’s Light shine into the heart  and soul of every human being, in this world and our other world.

May  the understanding of every human being of God’s true nature and their  own and the purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence grow,  so that through this peace and healing can come to our world.

Now  think of anyone you personally know who is in need of help and lift  them into the radiance of the Christ Star and fill every cell and atom  of their whole being with Its light.

May the radiance of the  Christ Star absorb the darkness of all false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions, fears and anxieties of our world into itself and  transmute them into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all  life. And may the true spirit of Christmas come alive in every human  heart and soul to restore the inner and outer balance and harmony of us  and our world. In the name of love we ask these things. All glory,  honour and praise be to Thee, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, and your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. Amen
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Disasters’

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​
* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Six-Pointed Star
*_





​The  six-pointed star is a symbol of the healing that eventually takes place  between the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and every one  of His/Her earthly children. The downwards pointing triangle of the  star represents our Highest Self and the upwards reaching one our lower  earthly self. When the small self’s evolutionary journey of exploration  on the Earth draws to its close, the two parts begin to reach out for  each other and come ever closer. This continues until finally they have  merged into a bright and shining Star and another Christed one is  working hard to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

Spirit alone can create matter and destroy it at will and  all matter is imbued with spirit. Any spirit that dwells in matter  assists the matter surrounding it in its own evolution. When humankind  was first introduced to an existence in physicality, planet Earth had  been prepared for this event for aeons of time, to ensure that in due  course it could act as a suitable learning ground and a school of life  for our race. And so it came about that ever since some of us appeared  for the first time, we and our planet have been evolving together. All  of us are spirit and in due course we too shall learn how to create and  destroy matter.

The emergence of our race on the Earth enabled  the Highest to provide us with countless real life opportunities for  studying and learning, which would steadily expand our wisdom and  understanding of life, ourselves and our world. Through this, in the  course of a great many lifetimes, we gradually develop the skills we  require to eventually be worthy of being called young Gods, which in  truth every one of us is. Life itself will always be our teacher, but  for the time being we have to make do with Mother Earth as our school.  And although our earthly lessons are real enough while we are here, the  more aware we become of our true nature and the higher purpose of our  existence, the more we notice that taking part in earthly life is very  much like children’s play-acting.

Ever since the start of  humankind’s descent into matter, tenderly cared for and watched over by  our loving parent, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,  together with Its messengers, the Angels, the consciousness of us and  our world has been expanding in wisdom and understanding. Through this  every human soul in due course learns to differentiate between darkness  and light, good and evil, honour and betrayal, love and hate, and so  forth. And because the only way of learning the value of peace is  through experiencing wars, as far back as historical records are  available, human life on the Earth seems to have consisted of not much  more that warmongering and destruction. This ensures that we shall truly  cherish peace when it finally does come to our world. With all my heart  and soul I do believe that this is going to happen and that we shall  value it most highly.

On the road to peace and reconciliation it  is good to know that God and the Angels have always accompanied us, more  than that: they have been and still are part of us. That’s why they are  familiar with every bit of our suffering. At all times they are willing  to help us, but they cannot do so until someone ask for it, for that is  the law. As we move along the predestined pathway of our life, through  our struggling our inner strength and resistance increases. To quote the  Talmud: ‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ And to  paraphrase the Roman Emperor and philosopher Marcus Aurelius, 121 – 180  C.E.: ‘Nothing befalls human beings, except what is in their nature to  endure.’

God and the Angels have the power to grant us the gift  of sufficient courage and vigour to do what has to be done, so let’s not  forget to ask them to supply us with them, so that regardless of how  chaotic Earth life on its surface may frequently appear to be we shall  be able to cope and deal constructively with whatever comes our way.  Instead of being dragged down by earthly events, for us as budding  seekers of God’s wisdom and truth it is of the greatest importance to  focus on that which is at the same time happening on the higher and  highest levels of life, where the way of all things is known. This  perception of life lifts us above the material plane and into our  Creator’s positive stream of consciousness and thought, and that helps  us to steer clear of the thoughts and impressions of chaos and darkness  the scaremongers of our world enjoy wallowing in to spread fear and  doubt into the hearts and souls of humankind.

Because we know  what life really is about, there is every reason why we should trust the  wisdom and power of the Highest. Therefore, let us not allow ourselves  to be sucked into the negative stream where the worst is expected at all  times for us and our world, but frequently remind ourselves that as one  of God’s children of the Age of Aquarius we no longer need to join  their thinking. We are here to practise tuning our whole being into the  positive thought stream. This is not difficult when we know deep down in  our heart of hearts that only the best is waiting for us, our race and  world and that it is sure to emerge in the fullness of time, that  everything will work out for the best in the end and that out of all the  evil that still exists on the Earth much good is bound to come in the  end. The law of life being love, it simply cannot be any other way.

To  assist us with this, the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, at all times spreads Its light  in the form of spiritual knowledge, wisdom and truth, through the  channel of all awakened ones ever deeper into the layers of  consciousness of our whole world. The only way the Christ Spirit can  save and redeem all of us is by waking up in ever more hearts and souls.  That is God’s truth which for so long had to remain hidden behind the  myth of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind. Through our  faith and trust in the Highest, the upper triangle of the Star, every  last shred of darkness of ignorance, fears and doubts of our small  earthly self, the lower triangle, as well as all the pain and suffering  of our whole world are slowly but surely absorbed into the upper  triangle, our Christ Self,   who uplifts and transmutes them into  blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation.

Regardless  of what still has to take place in the world around us, the perception  of life we have found by now is helps us to remain positive at all  times. Our way of thinking shows the wise ones in charge of us that we  are indeed evolving into one of the Great Mother’s wise children. This  continues until our thoughts have the power to penetrate the mists and  darkness that to this day fill and surround so much of our world. The  more positively we think, the more powerfully the rays of God’s light  flow through us. Eventually it grows strong enough to fill the densest  particles of matter with the Divine blessing and healing energies, which  steadily absorb more and more of the gloom of earthly life. By  listening to and following the guidance we receive from the living God,  the wise one within, everybody who is consciously involved in  humankind’s spiritual reconstruction is meant to go forward and lead our  whole world home.

The six-pointed Star represents the healing  process, in which the higher and lower aspects of our nature gradually  join forces and grow into one. A new Star appears on the Earth plane and  a Christed one comes into being, who is capable of acting as one more  saviour and redeemer of themselves, the whole of humankind and our  world. For a very long time such a being may walk in our midst without  they themselves and those around them realising that this is happening.  The different developmental stages every soul has to undergo on its way  to evolving into a Christed one is the Divine truth behind the surface  words of the Jesus legend. That is the message the myth has been trying  to convey to humankind ever since its first appearance.

When we  share the knowledge we gain on the long journey of growing into a  Christed one with as many as possible, in the hope that they in turn  will pass it on to others, slowly but surely the darkness of the  spiritual ignorance of our world slowly dissolves and turns into light.  Robert Alden wrote: ‘There is not enough darkness in all the world, to  put out the light of one candle.’ The same is true for every grain of  Divine wisdom. Each one of them can sow a seed which, when the time is  right for this to happen, creates a tiny spark of clear and distinct  recognition in the receiving soul. This is what happens when our inner  guidance, the small still voice of conscience, upon hearing or reading  something murmurs: ‘This is right, you know!’ A small shoot begins to  grow within and the Divine spark stirs from its slumbers.

This is  how it comes about that in due course the higher and lower aspects of  our nature are being integrated into our character make-up. They heal  together into one single unit, which makes us whole and holy, and  another one of God’s children of the Earth has developed into a Christed  one in their own right. For us the vast cycle of learning and  experiencing life in physicality closes, our earthly education is  complete and there will be no further need for lifetimes on this planet.  Upon our return into the world of light, our true home, a warm and  loving welcome from the wise ones in charge of us is sure to await us.  After the usual period of rest and recuperation they are going to  release us into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age and at long  last we are allowed to move on to exploring and studying the higher and  finally the highest levels of life.

Not  surprisingly the last lifetime before such a release can take place is a  particularly tough and demanding one. This is because the remnants of  the shadows of all lifetimes have to be cleared away, karmic debts paid  and our sins against Mother Earth redeemed in some way. Every  relationship has to be transformed into a friendship, to ensure that no  unresolved issues or connections are left behind when we leave our  present level of existence. We shall not be free until the balance of  our spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. But  take heart all who are presently struggling with coming to terms and  making their peace with earthly life. If you just keep on keeping on,  you are sure to get there in the end, the same as everybody else when  their time of liberation from Earth life has come.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The History Of The Six-Pointed Star’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Story Of The Risen Christ
*_





​
Life  in the whole of Creation and therefore also in us has two aspects. They  consist of streams or forces of positive and negative, wisdom and  ignorance, light and darkness, spirit and soul, Highest Self and lower  earthly self, the highest and lowest characteristics, the best and the  worst. Spirit and soul are reaching ever onwards and upwards to the  highest levels of existence. Their counterpoint and polar opposition is  the small earthly self with the limited perceptions of its reasoning and  logical, cold and calculating capacities of its earthly mind.
This  mind is part of our physical body and initially, for the simple reason  that it does not yet know any better, it makes every effort to drag us  down to Earth and hold us there for as long as it possibly can. But no  matter how hard it tries, in the fullness of time the Divine spark in  everybody’s small self begins to stir from its spiritual slumber and the  lower self becomes aware of its true nature and origin. The Christ  child is born and awakens in us the desire to become a better person  than we have been in the past. As with each passing day we bring forth a  bit more of our best and highest qualities, the child grows and our  Christ nature develops. Through this the characteristics of our lower  nature fade ever more into the background of our consciousness. This  continues until they have gone from our conscious awareness for good and  are no longer troubling us. When this has happened on all levels of our  being, we have indeed become a true child of God, in a way a Jesus in  our own right.

Initially, however, there is a conflict between  the upper and lower of our nature. Resolving it is the most essential  part of the process of everybody’s own individual spiritual unfolding,  which is constantly taking place within the greater context of the Great  Architect of life’s evolutionary plan for all life. The central figure  of the Jesus story is an illustration of the duality of our nature and  represents both parts. The man hanging and dying on the cross is a  symbol of our lower earthly self, and the Christ Spirit who rises from  the corpse into the heavenly fields, stands for the immortal and eternal  aspect of our being.

With the help of our spirit self each one  of us will eventually be able to lift ourselves above the trouble and  strife of Earth life and we shall no longer have any difficulties  perceiving the greater picture. Those who thus fly on the wings of the  spiritual wisdom and understanding provided by their Highest Self, the  Christ Spirit and the living God within, whose symbol is Jesus, are  intuitively aware that in spite of the things that are still happening  in our world, life is always unfolding as it should.

There is no  doubt in my mind that,  if the man Jesus had ever existed on this plane  of life, he would have been but one of the many sons/daughters of the  Divine, God’s children of the Earth, just the same as any one of us – no  more and no less. After all, that’s what each one of is, if only at  present in seedform. I believe that the Jesus story from its first  appearance has been a legend and a metaphor. To me, it is a navigational  aid to help all of us to steer the boat of our lives through the ocean  of our race’s spiritual development. Its waters were severely muddied by  the false belief that the tale should be understood literally. However,  at our entry into the Aquarian Age the mud is swept away. The time has  come for making our peace with the endless amounts of suffering and pain  the patriarchy inflicted upon us and our world with its powerseeking  and warmongering. This is made easier through the understanding that  these things also once were necessary for our race’s development and its  masculine force.

When I tried to explain this to someone the  other day, the person responded by asking me whether I have something  against Jesus. This most certainly is not the case and I am sorry if any  part of my writings ever created such an impression, as this could not  be further from the truth. How could I object to someone who – to me –  is but an idea, a metaphor and a symbolism that represents the human  Christ nature, the highest and noblest part of all human souls? I am  well aware that every one of us contains it, wherever on the  evolutionary spiral of life anyone may presently be and whatever level  of awareness they have reached. And I do believe that developing this  aspect of our nature is the only one in the whole of Creation who can  and will save and redeem us and our world.

Knowing this, who  would not be willing to do their best to nurture and develop this aspect  of their being and through this make their contribution towards  creating a better and more peaceful world for all of us? Knowing this,  who would refuse to kneel in adoration and worship before the highest  and holiest? We then no longer bend our knees before a dead man hanging  on a cross, who only ever existed in someone’s imagination in the  distant past, but in front of the living God within and that in  everybody, including you and me. Although in young and inexperienced  souls the Christ nature is but a seed, it most certainly is there, never  doubt that.

Who can help loving and adoring something or someone  who represents a symbol which is good, right and beautiful in us,  whether it comes under the name of Jesus or whatever else? The best  thing about it is that you don’t have to be a Christian for this kind of  worship. Being one may turn out to be hindrance. It certainly will for  as long as you believe Jesus to be a historical figure, who once walked  in our midst and who will one day reappear on the Earth, to save and  redeem humankind. Mind you, only those who believe that he once really  existed.

For as long as people remain trapped in the literalist  version of the Jesus story, they will be unable to recognise what he  truly stands for, and that will make genuine spiritual progress hard to  come by. I believe that those who to this day insist on taking every  word of the Bible literally, will eventually realise that this is not  the case. There is no need to be disappointed about this, because behind  the surface words of the sacred book waiting to be discovered is an  immensely rich store of legends and fables, myths and metaphors filled  with hidden esoteric meanings.

Although I believe that there  never was a man by the name of Jesus, I would not dream of falling out  with what he represents because the truths hidden behind his image are  eternal and of the greatest value for us and our whole world. Would I  otherwise, for more than twenty years, have had an 18 x 24 cm copy of a  photograph of Jesus as the risen Christ on the wall in front of my desk?  See the image at the beginning of this chapter, which once came into  being with the help of Sathya Sai Baba, 1926-2011, the much loved Indian  spiritual teacher. You can read more about this by following this link:  ‘The Risen Christ Photo’. http://www.revbiro.hu/christ.htm

A  devout Christian lady presented a copy of the shroud of Tourine picture  of Jesus to Sai Baba, and asked him to bless it. Sai Baba refused to  oblige. The essence of the lady’s report about this encounter is: ‘When  shall we Christians take Jesus off the cross and place him in his proper  place? It has been said of the cross: ‘Let the longer piece of the  cross represent God’s Will and the shorter piece ours. If you lay the  two pieces side by side, parallel to each other, there no longer is a  cross. It is only created when our will conflicts with God’s will, for  as long we have not yet learnt how to say: ‘Thy Will be done, Great  Spirit’. If our will acquiesces with God’s will, there is no cross. The  way to take it down is to always accept gladly and lovingly whatever  trial, pain or loss comes our way, surrendering our ego to God and  accepting that it comes to us for a high and wise purpose, which is  teaching us something.’

The man in the picture is the one who  communicates with you through me. Therefore, you could say that it’s  Jesus who is using me as his channel – if he had ever existed. Be that  as it may, the man is dear to my heart because he provides me with an  image of that which is invisible and yet the most high and noble and  valuable part in all of us. Isn’t that a miracle and a wonder in itself?  When all of us have become aware of who and what the man represents,  will there be anyone left who refuses to worship and adore him for what  he truly represents?

Why would I have something against someone  or something who never existed? How could anyone who has become aware  that in truth the man is a symbol of everybody’s own inner Christ  nature, fail to love him? Sometimes when I gaze at the picture, the  man’s eyes look straight into mine and I sense a deep and profound  sadness that flows from him to me and threatens to overwhelm me. Could  this be because so many to this day will still not take him off the  cross and give him his rightful place as a legend, even though he really  is waiting to come alive, but can only do so through everybody’s own  heart awakening and understanding his true nature and our own?

When  at last we have woken up to the realisation what Jesus truly  represents, we can see for ourselves that churches and temples could  never be his abode and contain him, because his only rightful dwelling  place is humankind’s hearts and souls. Looking around our world it  frequently appears as if this were by no means the case. Yet, the Christ  Spirit is there in all of us, though merely as a seed in the early  stages of our earthly development. This seed is waiting to be planted,  watered and nourished, so it can grow into a sturdy and healthy tree  that bears rich fruit to nurture the hungry and give shade to those  distressed by the heat of Earth life. Never forget that from small  acorns big oak trees grow.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Jesus In The Desert
*_





​The  parable of Jesus in the desert being tempted by the devil from St  Matthew 4:1-11 has particular meaning for us and our world during our  present evolutionary phase. So let us take a closer look at it. Reading  this tale one cannot help wondering what kind of nourishment ordinary  churchgoing literalist Christians, regardless of how devout they are,  could possibly get from it other than: ‘What a wonderful man Jesus was!  What great spiritual strength and of character he possessed. But then  that’s what one would expect from a God.’

In contrast to this,  seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and truth who are searching for the  higher esoteric meaning that is hidden behind the surface words of  stories like this one are in for an extra special treat. It may make  them respond with something like: ‘What a wealth of wisdom and truth,  and that in almost every word!’ It is indeed a tale that comes very much  alive as soon as one approaches it this way. It’s instantly  recognisable that it can tell us a great deal about the nature of  humankind and its spiritual pathway.

To me, this particular story  represents a description of our race’s entry into the Aquarian Age.  Jesus is a symbol for the higher characteristics of all earthlings and  the devil represents the initially untamed drives, urges and desires of  our lower earthly nature. The desert is a metaphor for life in  physicality. It represents the spiritual desert of Earth life, where  Jesus spends forty days and nights. Jesus is a symbolism for our higher  nature finding itself exiled on the Earth plane and trapped in a  physical body, a condition that firmly nails it to the cross of Earth  life.

Only when our spirit and soul have spent enough time in  this way and through it our earthly self has matured sufficiently, can  the Divine spark within us begin to stir from its slumbers. From then  onwards the consciousness of our higher nature slowly but surely moves  into the foreground of its earthly counterpart’s awareness. With the  passing of time the desires and urges of our earthly nature gradually go  from us. In this process we gradually die to the attractions of earthly  life and are reborn into the hopes, dreams and aspirations of our  higher nature.

Once it has woken from its earthly slumbers, the  lower self hungers for the spiritual food that flows from the Heavens,  the higher and highest levels of life. That’s why the human Christ  nature, Jesus, replies that humankind does not live by bread alone. But  still the adversary in the form of our lower self’s appetites tries to  keep us fixed to our earthly existence for as long as possible. It  therefore attempts to pursue us to listen to its suggestions.

A  brief excursion into numerology can reveal more. Forty is a sacred  number. Individually and collectively, it stands for humankind’s  physical death and rebirth into its higher spiritual nature. The forty  appears in the Bible as the number of waiting and preparation, test  and/or punishment. It can also be an indication of a long period of  undetermined length. The number 4 represents Uranus, the co-ruler of  Aquarius, and the zero the circle of Eternity. The purpose of the four  vibration is to organise, establish order and bring ideas and plans into  manifestation on the Earth plane. The four stands for the order, system  and routine that are necessary to make our highest aspirations and  dreams become a reality in earthly life.

When the energies of  zero combine themselves with those of another number, its potential  becomes more powerful. This figure enhances and increases the  possibilities and dimensions of all other numbers. It represents the  consciousness of the Divine and can bring success and perfection to our  efforts through its help and protection.

‘Jesus was led up by the  Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil.’ To make it  possible to experience how the polar opposites of Its characteristics  manifest and express themselves on the Earth plane, the Spirit, the  Christ Spirit, creates itself an earthly counterpart and takes it onto  the Earth plane. Every human soul contains a spark of the Christ Spirit,  though at first merely in seedform. Having arrived in earthly life, one  by one the lower and lowest aspects of our earthly nature are explored  and experienced, however many lifetimes this may take. The Karma that  accrues during these earthly sojourns will be made good by none other  than us in future ones through the improved thinking and behaviour  patterns we shall then develop.

The Universe provides all of us  with as many opportunities for bringing forth and developing ever more  of the characteristics of our higher nature as we requires. For a long  time Jesus, symbol of our higher nature and spark of the Divine, hangs  crucified on the cross of life. Slowly its earthly self dies and the  higher part of our being gradually takes over and we, the higher and  lower part together save and redeem ourselves. As the earthly self  breathes its last on the cross, our Spirit Self rises on the wings of  God’s wisdom and truth into the realms of the Highest, although we may  still be required to serve life on the Earth plane.

‘And after he  had fasted forty days and forty nights, he became hungry.’ For an  undetermined length of time, however long this development may take for  every individual soul, the small lower self is left without spiritual  nourishment of any kind in earthly life. This is because only through  the lack of something can we get to know and appreciate the value of  anything. So that in the end we truly hunger and thirst for it, we have  to spend many lifetimes without spiritual nourishment of any kind. To  establish when we are ready for commence taking part in lessons of a  higher nature, the wise ones in charge of us are constantly testing us  to establish which developmental level we have reached at any given  time.

‘To find out to which degree we, Jesus, have absorbed the  characteristics of our highest nature, the lowest aspect of its earthly  counterpart, represented by the devil, enters the picture. He is a  symbol for the untamed lower and lowest urges of humankind’s animal  nature. Our responses, Jesus’ replies, prove that we have successfully  taken charge of its instincts. They have not simply disappeared and are  still there, but the way we react to people and situations reveals  whether they have been successfully tamed by us and are under our  control.

‘And the tempter came and said to him: ‘If you are the  Son of God, command that these stones become bread.’ But Jesus replied:  ‘It is written: humankind shall not live on bread alone, but on every  word that proceeds out of the mouth of God.’’ The tempter hopes that  when a spirit and soul has been starved of nourishment for long enough,  it will be ravenous and eat just about anything that is on offer. In its  desperation it would ask its Highest Self, God, to perform a miracle.  But our Highest nature has completely taken over our small self and  therefore knows full well that: ‘It’s not earthly bread I am yearning  for most of all, now. It’s spiritual nourishment I crave in the form of  words of wisdom and truth that come directly from the heartmind of God.’

‘And  the devil took Jesus into the holy city. He asked him to stand on the  pinnacle of the temple and said: ‘If you are the Son of God, throw  yourself down, for it is written: ‘He will command his Angels concerning  you. And on their hands they will bear you up, so that you will not  even strike your foot against a stone.’ To which Jesus replied: ‘On the  other hand, it is written: ‘You shall not put the Lord, your God, to the  test.’’ The higher and lower self working as one in peace and harmony,  Jesus, appreciate why it has ever spent time on the Earth plane and that  this in truth could never interfere with their oneness with God and all  life. Having become aware that the human spirit is free at all times  and can fly wherever it chooses, we have lost all taste for silly  experiments.

‘Next, the devil took him to a high mountain and  showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory and said: ‘All  these things I will give you, if you fall down and worship me.’ Jesus  replied: ‘Go, Satan! For it is written: ‘You shall worship the Lord,  your God, and serve Him only.’

Mountains are symbolisms for the  higher and highest planes of life. For us, Jesus, having reached our  present evolutionary level, it is not difficult to see that the devil,  the lowest aspect of our being, wants to test us whether we are really  ready to leave earthly life and its experiences behind. It wafts the  promise of ruling all the kingdoms of the Earth under the nose of the  masculine aspect of our nature. In the early stages of our development  we would have done anything to get into a position of what we would then  have perceived as ‘power’. Such a temptation would have been impossible  to resist, as the masculine contains humankind’s inheritance of the  characteristics of God, the masculine aspect of our Divine parents, with  Its power and Its exceedingly strong will to rule and dominate the  whole of Creation.

That’s why in the early stages of our earthly  education, when we are serving our apprenticeship on the road to the  spirit Master’s degree, the masculine part of us has to cope with an  overpowering urge for seeking power, dominion and empire-building.  During the patriarchy, as time went by for many men this developed into  an ever greater appetite for ruling our entire world and everything in  it, by any means whatever, especially warmongering. When these  inclinations have been explored satisfactorily by each individual soul,  our higher nature takes over and teaches us the feminine characteristics  of the other aspect of the Holy Trinity, our Divine parents, the wisdom  and love of the Great Mother, the Goddess. Her only aim is to bring  more beauty, peace and harmony into our world.

By the time the  lower and higher parts of our nature have joint forces and our earthly  self has evolved into a Christed one, we have left all powerseeking  behind. We have lost our taste for it because we are aware of the  fleetingness and ultimate futility of all earthly enterprises. Now, all  we are interested in are matters of a higher nature and of eternal  value. Our only desire now is to humbly and obediently serve the  Highest. Jesus in the desert represents us during this phase of our  development and we respond to the temptations of our lower nature, the  devil, with: ‘No chance of me wanting any of what you can offer, mate.  Thank you. If I were stupid enough to accept our offer, I’d be stuck on  the Earth plane forever and that’s definitely not what I want. I have no  wish to remain trapped in temples and churches. They are not for me. I  am spirit and I want to be free to roam and explore the higher and  highest levels of life, to see what they are offering me and what I can  learn there.’

‘Then the devil left Jesus and behold, Angels came  and began to minister to him.’ The lower self gives up the battle and  surrenders itself freely and willingly to its Highest Self. For a long  time the small self is left in the dark about the presence of the Angel,  but in truth they are always with us, supervising, monitoring and  steering us and our world through the many different phases of our joint  evolutionary journey. All along they modestly stayed in the background  of our earthly existence, standing by, watching, observing and waiting,  constantly ready to help and come to the rescue when one of us is  seriously in distress or in danger of getting lost on the Earth plane.  As for the whole of humankind they are increasingly moving into  centre-stage position of our conscious awareness and attention, there is  every reason for them to rejoice and sing. I for one am joining them  most heartily.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Jesus Mysteries
*
*




*​•     Towards the end of the year 2010 my attention was drawn to ‘The Jesus  Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and  Peter Gandy and

•    ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess – The Secret Teachings of the Original Christians’, its follow-up.

To  my delight I found that in both books the authors confirmed just about  every one of the insights I had gained into the background of the Bible  and the Jesus legend, the way my inner guidance had taught me for a very  long time. Unlike me, Freke and Gandy, were devoted Christians at the  onset of their quest for the truth behind the words of their Scriptures.

‘The  Jesus Mysteries’ was first published in 1999. ‘Jesus and the Lost  Goddess’ followed in 2001 – in the middle of Pluto’s transit through  Sagittarius. As pointed out in the chapter ‘Pluto in Capricorn’, the  Plutonian energies engage us and our world in the process of breaking  down and then rebuilding the structures on which we all depend in more  truthful and satisfying ways. The purging and cleansing effect of  Pluto’s energies bring to the surface of our individual and collective  consciousness that which once was hidden from public view and knowledge.  Sagittarius is concerned with vast themes like the higher and highest  education, religions and philosophies of our world, including the people  who practise them, and the dissemination of their ideas through  broadcasting and publishing.

It is not surprising that a flurry  of other publications of a similar nature to those of Freke and Gandy  appeared during the time of Pluto’s transit through Sagittarius. I read  several of them and with each one my inner guidance told me that they  were a load of nonsense. However, when it came to Freke and Gandy’s  books, it nodded – so to speak – and told me that all of it made a great  deal of sense. Each new chapter confirmed that they were indeed telling  the truth.

The Freke and Gandy books are an education that, in  my view, should not be missed by anyone. By sharing their considerable  gifts with us, the authors have presented us and our world with two  serious scholarly and meticulously researched works of the highest  calibre. My inner guidance tells me loud and clear that they are telling  the truth. To me, they are eminently suited to do so the way it  revealed itself to them hidden behind many of the surface words of the  Bible, especially the life story of the Master Jesus.

It was a  great joy for me to discover their work about six years after the  creation of Rays of Wisdom and several decades since I first became  aware of and felt drawn to looking for and writing down the truth behind  the words of the sacred texts of the various religions of our world and  Christianity in particular. An extract from this book will follow with my next posting.

From ‘Further Reading From My Bookshelf’​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Cover-Up
*_






Extracts from ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy
​Our  new account of the origins of Christianity only seemed improbable  because it contradicted the received view. As we pushed further with our  research, the traditional picture began to completely unravel all  around us. We found ourselves embroiled in a world of schism and power  struggles, of forged documents and false identities, of letters that had  been edited and added to, and of the wholesale destruction of  historical evidence. We focused forensically on the few facts we could  be confident of, as if we were detectives on the verge of cracking a  sensational ‘whodunnit’, or perhaps more accurately as if we were  uncovering an ancient and unacknowledged miscarriage of justice. For,  time and again, when we critically examined what genuine evidence  remained, we found that the history of Christianity bequeathed to us by  the Roman Church was a gross distortion of the truth. Actually the  evidence completely endorsed the Jesus Mysteries Thesis! It was becoming  increasingly obvious that we had been deliberately deceived, that the  Gnostics were indeed the original Christians, and that their anarchic  mysticism had been hijacked by an authoritarian institution which had  created from it a dogmatic religion – and then brutally enforced the  greatest cover-up in history.

One of the major players in this  cover-up operation was a character called Eusebius who, at the beginning  of the fourth century, compiled from legends, fabrications and his own  imagination the only early history of Christianity that still exists  today. All subsequent histories have been forced to base themselves on  Eusebius’ dubious claims, because there has been little other  information to draw on. All those with a different perspective on  Christianity were branded as heretics and eradicated. In this way  falsehoods compiled in the fourth century have come down to us as  established facts.

Eusebius was employed by the Roman Emperor  Constantine, who made Christianity the state religion of the Empire and  gave Literalist Christianity the power it needed to begin the final  eradication of Paganism and Gnosticism. Constantine wanted ‘one God, one  religion’ to consolidate his claim of ‘one Empire, one Emperor’. He  oversaw the creation of the Nicene creed – the article of faith repeated  in churches to this day – and Christians who refused to assent to this  creed were banished from the Empire or otherwise silenced.

This  ‘Christian’ Emperor then returned home from Nicaea and had his wife  suffocated and his son murdered. He deliberately remained unbaptised  until his deathbed so that he could continue his atrocities and still  receive forgiveness of sins and a guaranteed place in heaven by being  baptised at the last moment. Although he had his ‘spin doctor’ Eusebius  compose a suitably obsequious biography for him, he was actually a  monster – just like many Roman Emperors before him. Is it really at all  surprising that a ‘history’ of the origins of Christianity created by an  employee in the service of a Roman tyrant should turn out to be a pack  of lies?

Elaine Pagels, one of the foremost academic authorities  on early Christianity, writes: ‘It is the winners who write history –  their way. No wonder, then, that the traditional accounts of the origins  of Christianity first defined the terms (naming themselves ‘orthodox’  and their opponents ‘heretics’); then they proceeded to demonstrate – at  least to their own satisfaction – that their triumph was historically  inevitable, or, in religious terms, ‘guided by the Holy Spirit’. But the  discoveries [of the Gnostic gospels] at Nag Hammadi reopen fundamental  questions."

History is indeed written by the victors. The  creation of an appropriate history has always been part of the arsenal  of political manipulation. The Roman Church created a history of the  triumph of Literalist Christianity in much the same partisan way that,  two millennia later, Hollywood created tales of ‘cowboys and Indians’ to  relate ‘how the West was won’ not ‘how the West was lost’. History is  not simply related, it is created. Ideally, the motivation is to explain  historical evidence and come to an accurate understanding of how the  present has been created by the past. All too often, however, it is  simply to glorify and justify the status quo. Such histories conceal as  much as they reveal.

To dare to question a received history is  not easy. It is difficult to believe that something which you have been  told is true from childhood could actually be a product of falsification  and fantasy. It must have been hard for those Russians brought up on  tales of kindly ‘Uncle Joe’ Stalin to accept that he was actually  responsible for the deaths of millions. It must have strained  credibility when those opposing his regime claimed that he had in fact  murdered litany of the heroes of the Russian revolution. It must have  seemed ridiculous when they asserted that he had even had the images of  his rivals removed from photographs and Completely fabricated historical  events. Yet all these things are true.

It is easy to believe  that something must be true because everyone else believes it. But the  truth often only comes to light by daring to question the  unquestionable, by doubting nations which are so commonly believed that  they are taken for granted. The Jesus Mysteries Thesis is the product of  such an openness of mind. When it first occurred to us, it seemed  absurd and impossible. Now it seems obvious and ordinary. The Vatican  was constructed on the site of an ancient Pagan sanctuary because the  new is always built upon the old. In the same way Christianity itself  has as its foundations the Pagan spirituality that preceded it. What is  more plausible than to posit the gradual evolution of spiritual ideas,  with Christianity emerging from the ancient Pagan Mysteries in a  seamless historical continuum? It is only because the conventional  history has been so widely believed for so long that this idea could be  seen as heretical and shocking.
* * *

_*Recovering Mystical Christianity
*_​As  the final pieces of the puzzle were falling into place, we came across a  small picture tucked away in the appendices of an old academic book. It  was a drawing of a third-century CE amulet. We have used it as the  cover of this book. It shows a crucified figure which most people would  immediately recognise as Jesus. Yet the Greek words name the figure  ‘Orpheus Bacchus’, one of the pseudonyms of Osiris-Dionysus. To the  author of the book in which we found the picture, this amulet was an  anomaly. Who could it have possibly belonged to? Was it a crucified  Pagan deity or some sort of Gnostic synthesis of Paganism and  Christianity? Either way it was deeply puzzling. For us, however, this  amulet was perfectly understandable. It was an unexpected confirmation  of the Jesus Mysteries Thesis. The image could be that of either Jesus  or Osiris-Dionysus. To the initiated, these were both names for  essentially the same figure.

The ‘chance’ discovery of this  amulet made us feel as though the Universe itself was encouraging us to  make our findings public. In different ways the Jesus Mysteries Thesis  has been proposed by mystics and scholars for centuries, but has always  ended up being ignored. It now felt like an idea whose moment had come.  We did, however, have misgivings about writing this book. We knew that  it would inevitably upset certain Christians, something which we had no  desire to do. Certainly it has been hard to be constantly surrounded by  lies and injustices without experiencing a certain amount of outrage at  the negative misrepresentation of the Gnostics, and to have become aware  of the great riches of Pagan culture without feeling grief that they  were so wantonly destroyed. Yet we do not have some sort of  anti-Christian agenda. Far from it.

Those who have read our other  works will know that our interest is not in further division, but in  acknowledging the unity that lies at the heart of all spiritual  traditions – and this present book is no exception. Early Literalist  Christians mistakenly believed that the Jesus story was different from  other stories of Osiris-Dionysus because Jesus alone had been a  historical rather than a mythical figure. This has left Christians  feeling that their faith is in opposition to all others – which it is  not. We hope that by understanding its true origins in the ongoing  evolution of a universal human spirituality, Christianity may be able to  free itself from this self-imposed isolation.

While the Jesus  Mysteries Thesis clearly rewrites history, we do not see it as  undermining the Christian faith, but as suggesting that Christianity is  in fact richer than we previously imagined. The Jesus story is a  perennial myth with the power to impart the saving Gnosis which can  transform each one of us into a Christ, not merely a history of events  that happened to someone else 2,000 years ago. Belief in the Jesus story  was originally the first step in Christian spirituality – the Outer  Mysteries. Its significance was to be explained by an enlightened  teacher when the seeker was spiritually ripe. These Inner Mysteries  imparted a mystical knowledge of God beyond mere belief in dogmas.

Although  many inspired Christian mystics throughout history have intuitively  seen through to this deeper symbolic level of understanding, as a  culture we have inherited only the Outer Mysteries of Christianity. We  have kept the form, but lost the meaning. Our hope is that this book can  play some small part in reclaiming the true mystical Christian  inheritance.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘I Am The I Am’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story

Part One
*
_*




*_​In  times gone by there was no other way of explaining to us earthlings the  underlying higher purpose and meaning of our earthly existence than  with the help of symbolisms and metaphors. Now, however, we are ready  for the truth and nothing but the truth. And you can rely on it that it  will always come your way from me. The way I see and understand things  that’s my truth. Whether any of it can become part of our truth depends  on how your inner guidance responds to it.

First in line in our  search for truth is the birth of the Christ child *. This event is a  metaphor for the awakening of the Divine spark that for a long time  dwells in every human soul as a tiny glow of love that would never leave  us. The creation of every individual God’s child of the Earth is  conceived on the highest levels of life, i.e. it emerges from the  heartmind of the Great Father. This process has nothing to do with our  earthly existence until we into our first lifetime as a physical being  on the Earth plane.

God, the Father, is the masculine active and  outgoing aspect of the Divine Trinity. Astrologically speaking it  belongs to the Fire and Air elements. Fire is the creative fire of God’s  ideas which are transmitted by thought, the realm of Air, to the Great  Mother, the Goddess. She is the Father’s feminine, passive and receptive  counterpart, represented by the elements Earth and Water. Their only  born Son/Daughter is the Spirit of the Universal Christ, of whose light  every lifeform from the highest to the lowest has been created *.

Next  in line is the Star of Bethlehem. It is a six-pointed star that has  been used for a long time as a symbolism for the merging of the Holy  Trinity of the Great Father/Mother and Christ, their only born  Son/Daughter, with humankind. The Trinity is our Highest or God Self,  who has always been working on merging Its energies with those of every  human being’s earthly threefold nature of mind, body, spirit and soul.  Ultimately, the Star represents the perfected, i.e. the whole and holy  son/daughter of God in whom every part is peacefully co-operating for  the highest good of all, under the guidance and protection of its inner  teacher, the wise one within.

The Christ Star is also a symbolism  for the healing process that for some time has been taking place  between every small earthly self and the Highest Forces of life. The  lower triangle stands for the lower self and the upper triangle for our  Highest or God Self. As the lower surrenders itself to the higher and is  gradually absorbed into it, it evolves into a miniature Christ Star and  a Christed one in its own right. It then has become a channel through  which the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star flows ever more  strongly into our world into all its lifeforms. And that is the meaning  of the consummation of the sacred marriage * between Heaven and Earth.

The  whole of the Christmas story is filled with metaphoric descriptions of  the events surrounding the birth of the Divine child. Of particular  significance is that it took place in a stable. With its manger the  stable represents the most humble place on Earth imaginable and that is  the human heart. When during the redemption of our karmic debts times of  great need and deprivation, spiritual and material, have to be endured,  the Divine spark in us begins to stir from its slumber and longs for  its true home and this helps our soul * to grow.

When in response  to our soul’s yearning our earthly self at last reaches out for the  blessing, healing and helping hand of God and the Angels, the Christ  child is being born. From earthly human hearts the infant in all its  goodness and innocence looks with increasing astonishment at the  spiritual darkness of the Earth’s environment. An overwhelming desire to  do something, anything to put an end to so much suffering, rises from  our soul into our earthly consciousness. Attending to the needs of our  soul helps the our Christ nature to thrive, so it can grow from infancy  to adulthood. Willingly and lovingly we do all we can to do our share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth by making our world into a  better and more peaceful place for all its inhabitants.

Everybody  is gifted in some special way and each is a potential healer and  lightbringer, who has been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime  in order to fulfil one specific task * in Mother Earth’s transformation  and the spiritual rebirth of humankind. Our talents may have taken  countless lifetimes to develop. Through absorbing ever more of the  darkness of our world into the light of the wisdom and knowledge we  bring to those around us our gifts can be brought to full flowering in  this one.

* Recommended Reading:​ •    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘The Natural Laws And Their Cause’
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Two
*
_*The Good Shepherds*_

_*




*_

While shepherds watched
Their flocks by night,
All seated on the ground,
The Angels of the Lord came down
And glory shone around.
​As we know by now, no human being is  ever alone in earthly life or anywhere else, although it often feels  that way. Others are constantly walking with us and although they are  invisible to earthly eyes, in the spiritual background of our earthly  existence they are always there, guiding and protecting us, even if the  need arises, against ourselves. Playing the role of good shepherds in  our lives, these beings were attached to us by the wisdom and love of  the Highest to take care of and watch over us. 

Constantly they are observing our spiritual progress and gently steering  us through the inevitable ups and downs of earthly life. And whenever  one of us veers too far to the right or left of our predestined and  self-chosen pathway *, they nudge us back to where we ought to be. When  the going gets too rough to cope on our own, it is our birthright to  reach out for these hands and as soon as one of us calls for their  assistance, they never fail to respond. The good shepherds are our  siblings in the great family of life, who are constantly toiling on our  behalves in the spiritual background of our earthly existence. 

But even though our invisible friends and helpers are steering and  sustaining each one of us, they can and will not do the work for anyone  that is required to expand our consciousness. For a better understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth this is essential, but no-one can give  it to us, we ourselves have to do the work. Each one of our spirit  friends and helpers is pursuing their own individual evolutionary  pathway, the same as we are, and through this all of us are growing and  evolving together.

As we also know by now, light spiritually means knowledge and ignorance  darkness. It’s just that each one of us perceives the light of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth through a differently shaped and coloured window  of perception. It consists of the soul impressions that were left  behind by the manifold different experiences of all our lifetimes, up to  this very moment. Independent of how anyone goes about the task of  working with the different illuminating rays of the Highest, all have  their origin in the Great White Light. 

The work the spiritual development demands from each one of us is never  quite the same as anyone else’s. Other people cannot do the work for us  or we cannot do theirs for them. Nevertheless, every pathway is a good  one that incessantly moves every one of us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. The tasks that present themselves to us at  any given moment depend on the level of consciousness we have reached  and the karmic debts that are still waiting to be redeemed by us, in  keeping with the great evolutionary plan for our whole race and world. 

Irrespective of what may still have to be faced by us and our world, our  good shepherds will never fail to support us and whenever any one of us  stumbles and falls and calls for their assistance, they draw very close  to bring comfort and healing. The spirit world has always communicated  with us through symbolisms and the shepherds of the Christmas story are a  metaphor for our helpers in the world of light. In spite of the fact  that they cannot be seen by earthly eyes, they are nonetheless there on  the ‘other side’ of the veil of consciousness that separates our two  worlds. 

Many of them once walked the Earth, the same as we are presently doing.  When they rose above and left behind the desires and concerns of earthly  life, their spiritual vision opened. They look at us and our world with  great compassion and love because they understand the struggles we are  having with our earthly nature only too well. From where they are now  they are doing their best to coax their human siblings on the Earth  plane forwards and upwards on their pathway. They encourage us to follow  their example and never give up, but to persevere with our efforts so  that in the fullness of time our energies will be right for joining them  on a higher level of life.

The Bible in St. Matthew 18:10-14 tells us: ‘Make sure you do not  despise one of these little ones, for I say to you, the Angels always  see the face of my Father in Heaven. The son of man has come to save  what was lost. What do you think? If a man should have a hundred sheep  and one of them is lost, would he not leave the ninety nine on the  mountain and go in search of the one that is lost? And if he should find  it, truly I say to you, he rejoices over it more than over the ninety  nine that were not lost. Even so, your Father in Heaven does not want  one of His little ones to be lost.’ 

What could this teaching be trying to tell us? The answer lies in its  symbolisms. Let’s take a look at the little ones first. This does not  necessarily mean young in age in physical life, i.e. children, but the  young and inexperienced souls among God’s children of the Earth. They  are our siblings in the family of humankind and the teaching advices us  not to look down our noses on them or to sit in judgement * over them. 

The mountain represents the highest level of life from which each one of  us once descended on the road down the slopes that led us into  experiencing life in physicality. At a later stage this is followed by  an ascent up the steep face of the mountain that takes us back home into  the conscious awareness of our true nature and oneness with God. 

All God’s children of the Earth are sheep in the flock of the good  shepherds. Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, at all times we  can graze safely on the pastures of the spiritual mountain and that only  because they were appointed by the Highest to look after each one of us  every moment of our existence. This applies wherever we may find  ourselves in this world or all others. It is in the nature of our race’s  earthly education that for certain periods we have to stray from that  which is good, right and beautiful. To become familiar with the desires  of our lower animal nature, they first have to experienced. And the  message of the above teaching is that if one of us gets lost along the  way, our good shepherds will come to the rescue and see to it that we  shall not be stuck on the lower and lowest levels of earthly life  forever.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘God’s Chosen People’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * * 


​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Three
*
_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*




*_
​There  are many groups of spirit guides that are led by Angels and Masters  from the highest levels of life. Each one of us earthlings belongs to  one of these gatherings at whose head is someone like the Master  described of the Jesus legend. The only difference between our friends  and helpers in the world of light is that they are more highly evolved  than we presently are.

Because they once walked the Earth, the  same as you and I are doing, now, our spirit guides and helpers  appreciate the difficulties and struggles, the pain and miseries of  those who are treading the evolutionary path behind them. From first had  experience they know how easy it is for earthlings to get lost on the  way up the spiritual mountain, and that from time to time this is a  necessary part of their earthly education. They appreciate how steep and  demanding the ascent can be and are well aware of how strong the drag  of the lower earthly self’s desire nature is when temptations come its  way.

But undeterred by anything that happens, our spirit friends  walk hand in hand with us, even though for a long time their charges  have to be completely unaware of their presence. We may forget about  them, but no matter what may ever befall us, they never leave us. They  are always there to catch us when we fall, comfort us when we weep, heal  us when we are sick and return us safely to our flock, and that on  either side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.

However,  no-one can do our spiritual work for us or walk our predestined pathway  for us. It can only be done by us. Ever mindful of the difficulties  this brings with it, the Great Spirit, our true Father/Mother in Heaven,  i.e. the highest level of life, has assigned the task of taking good  care of us to the Angelic hierarchy and the Masters of the spirit world.  It’s their duty to ensure that not one single one of the little ones,  God’s children of the Earth, can ever be truly lost. And each time the  good shepherds return yet another one of us to their flock by helping us  to become aware again of God’s true nature and our own, the Heavens  rejoice and celebrate our homecoming.

Who doesn’t recall the  times when our small and frightened earthly self stumbled on its journey  through life simply because we were still aware of our true nature and  the spiritual background of earthly life? What is it in us earthlings  that we tend to wait until things get so bad that we have nowhere to  turn any more, before we at long last go down on our knees, literally or  metaphorically speaking, to call for help? It’s the fear of the unknown  that holds us back. We have yet to find out that in truth there is  nothing to fear, except fear itself.

God and the Angels, as well  as our other spirit friends and helpers are constantly waiting for a  signal from any one of us, so they can draw closer to us. Whenever  someone calls for their help, not to dazzle us with too much of their  light – spiritual wisdom and knowledge – at first their presence may  arrive as the faintest glimmer. But slowly it grows stronger and more  help comes to us through a better understanding of the situation and  what is required from us. As our awakening progresses, our Highest Self  keeps on guiding us to the right people, books, magazine articles and  other sources of information that can help us on our way forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Symbolisms Of The Christmas Story - Part Four

*_*The Three Wise Men
*_
_*




*_
​The  three wise men are yet another symbolism from the Christmas story. They  came to the baby Jesus to offer their gifts of gold, frankincense and  myrrh – more symbols! The gold they bring is the human soul’s inherent  ability to transmute the base metal of its earthly animalistic nature  into the pure gold of its true spiritual self. Frankincense stands for  the gift of gentleness and sweetness which the soul in the fullness of  time will develop. Myrrh represents the bitterness of sorrow and pain.  And this too is a gift because understanding and compassion can only  grow from our painful experiences. Through them our souls grow in wisdom  and understanding and emotionally and spiritually we move forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And at the end of all its  painful lessons on the Earth plane every soul returns into the joy of  being one again with God.

The three wise men, who came to worship  and adore the child by bringing their gifts are thought to have been  Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In Christianity’s early  days the men were called magi, because their activities were then  considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the only one that  mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they could have come  from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen. Later traditions gave them  separate nationalities and colours of skin, as a sign that the Christ  child would be worshipped by all nations. The wise ones were called  Balthazar, Melchior and Gaspar or Casper.

It was only in the  third Century that the church declared the three men to be Kings. It is  likely to have been an attempt to justify the prophecy in Psalm 72:11:  ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ What a long time we had to wait  until it would become clear that this meant that the earthly self of all  people, including Kings and their Queens, would kneel in worship before  their own Christ nature, which in the first stage of its development  manifests itself as the  Christ child.

An assembly of Angels from  the Christ circle are responsible for the spiritual progress of us and  our world. To me, the kingship of the men is a symbolism for the  elevated state of the groups of Masters and guides from the highest  levels of life, who have been appointed by the Angels and are in charge  of our individual and collective destiny. The groups consist of wise  ones whose evolutionary pathway has taken them all the way through the  experiences of Earth life and then beyond them onto the higher and  highest levels of existence. Because of this the Masters and guides know  and appreciate our struggles and the suffering it inevitably brings at  times, to help our consciousness and souls to grow and expand.

Compassionate  and immensely rich in spiritual knowledge and understanding, the wise  ones rule over the human kingdom and our world like wise and loving  monarchs. They wear their crown of their kingship with great humility.  Just imagine, when you and I have evolved to a sufficiently high level,  we may be allowed to serve our apprenticeship with them. They never  leave our side and are always ready to bring some kind of assistance to  those who reach out for them. They appreciate that times of great  sorrow, pain, fear and loneliness are necessary for all human souls, as  through these experiences our inner strength develops.

Our  earthly education continues until we have matured sufficiently to be  guided safely back home to the only place in the whole of creation where  true safety can be found and that is in our oneness with God. Finding  it, as well as genuine and lasting happiness is every soul’s birthright.  Each one of us in their own sweet way is constantly seeking this state,  but in my view it cannot be found on the Earth plane. Here it can only  arise from the awareness of our true nature and the acceptance that  whatever lessons are still waiting for us, they are sure to serve not  only our own highest good and our greatest joy, but that of all life.

And  even if great sorrow and pain remain to be endured by us, we can rest  safely in the knowledge that we are learning something from the  experience and are therefore growing in wisdom and understanding. It  will comfort us to know that this is the only way in which any soul can  eventually find its way back home into the greatest happiness of all,  one that lasts forever, and that is the conscious awareness of our  oneness with God and all life.

When you reflect on your past you  are sure to recognise how you, the earthly self, quite happily and  unperturbed soldiered through life, for as long as things were smoothly  going your way. Yet, even at times like that we are not alone – the  silent watchers are standing by and letting us get on with it. Times of  suffering are necessary to shake us out of our complacency. That is why  sometimes obstacles come thick and fast, until we no longer know which  way to turn. But then, oh miracle! As the going gets ever rougher and we  are in danger of getting lost in despondency and despair, a ray of  light from somewhere penetrates our darkness. No matter how deeply a  soul may be lost in its spiritual ignorance, there comes the moment when  at last it goes down on its knees – if only metaphorically speaking –  before God and prays for help. And as we know by now, to those who ask  it will never be denied.

As good and bad times alike undoubtedly  are gifts from God, it would be unwise to reject any them. Each one of  them is drawn into life to act as the Christ child’s birth helper and  midwife. Traumatic events invariably are Angels in disguise. As God’s  children of the Earth we do well to accept our lessons and touch the  hand of the Angels who bring them to us, so that the Divine spark in us  can wake from its slumbers. The wisdom and understanding gained from the  thorny experiences of our lives are the true saviours of humankind. In  the final analysis they are hiding the glory of the infinite wisdom and  boundless love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for  every one of His/Her children.

The most precious gift of all is  the comprehension of God’s Universal laws, as this knowledge empowers us  to start co-operating with them instead of struggling against them. And  this awakening is sure to save us and our world from chaos and  destruction.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When A Child Is Born
*_






_A ray of hope flickers through the sky,
A tiny star lights up, way up high.
All across the land dawns a brand new morn’.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

A silent wish sails the seven seas.
The winds of change whisper in the trees,
And the walls of doubt crumble fast and torn.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

A rosy hue settles all around.
You’ve got the feel you’re on solid ground.
For a spell or two no-one seems forlorn.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

And all this happens, because the world is waiting,
Waiting for one child. Black, white, yellow?
No-one knows.
But a child that’ll grow up and change tears to laughter,
Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone’s neighbour
And misery and suffering will be words
That will be forgotten forever.

It’s all a dream and illusion now,
It must come true, sometime soon somehow.
All across the land dawns a brand-new morn’.
This comes to pass, when a child is born._

F. Jay
​To  my mind the above song is a celebration for every soul who re-enters  life on the Earth plane to partake in yet another lifetime of learning  and growing opportunities through its own experiences that are on offer  in this world alone. I suggest changing the following from: ‘This comes  to pass, when a child is born,’ to: ‘This comes to pass, each time a  child is born who, with the help of its parents’ good example, is  encouraged to bring forth its own Christ qualities and so do its share  of bringing peace to our world, the way every human being at the end of  its earthly education does.’

The Divine spark of the Universal  Christ Spirit’s light is present in every human heart, though initially  merely in seed form. I believe that the child our world has so long been  waiting for is the awakening of the spark from its slumbering state.  That’s when the Christ qualities of love, kindness to and friendship  with all lifeforms that share our beautiful planet with us, begin to  stir within us. The long promised and yearned for second coming of the  Christ is a metaphor for this development, which for quite some time has  been taking place in ever more individual souls and the collective soul  of our whole world.

The influence of the Christ energies is at  their most powerful in the approach to Christmas and some time after it.  And the newly born in the manger represents the process of the Divine  characteristics of love and respect, tolerance and compassion for all  life coming alive of every human heart and soul at the end of its long  evolutionary odyssey of earthly life. The realisation of this provides  us with a whole new understanding of the purpose and meaning of  humankind’s existence in physicality. And that eventually enables even  the least devout ones in our midst to humbly and happily kneel in love  and devotion before the Holy child and its Divine parents. That is what  Christmas means to me in our time.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘The Miracle Of Birth’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - Part A
*_
_*Saturn As Father Christmas
*_
_*



*_
​Spiritually,  knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Our world spent so much  time in the darkness of being deprived of spiritual wisdom and truth  directly from the source of our being that with the passing of time we  became ever more the prisoner of false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. But now we have reached the Age of Aquarius, the light of  the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth is once more flowing with increasing  force from the highest levels of life onto the Earth plane into the  consciousness of us and our world. Through this the doors of the jail of  humankind’s inner darkness are beginning to swing open and that is  especially true at Christmas.

Each one of us is potentially a  receiver/transmitter station through which the spiritual knowledge and  understanding of the Divine are waiting to be poured into us and our  world. The influence of this can be felt particularly strongly when the  Sun moves through Sagittarius, the fire sign in which humankind’s  superconscious faculties are developed and eventually are going to find  their finest expressions. In the fullness of time the Sagittarian  energies will eventually provide all human souls with a direct line to  their Creator. They are a bridge from our earthly human minds into the  mind of the Highest. Making contact with the source of our being is  easier at the time of year when these energies are at work than at any  other moment, because they are then clearer and suffer less from  interference. Establishing the connection is by no means intended for a  privileged few only. Everybody is invited to take part and if they so  wish, nobody is excluded or left out.

 A few days before  Christmas the Sun moves from fiery Sagittarius, ruled by jolly and  jovial Jupiter, into earthy Capricorn with its planetary ruler, the  stern and undeviating Saturn, who with Uranus is also the co-ruler of  Aquarius. Now, if I told you that in truth Saturn is the Father  Christmas of the Zodiac, would you believe me? In spite of the  impressions that are created by Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius and  Saturn, the ruler of Capricorn, the role of Father Christmas does not  belong to Jupiter. Its benevolent energies of jollity, bonhomie and  goodwill to all merely provide the background to the build-up that leads  us into the festive season. As soon as the Sun moves into Capricorn a  profound and marked change of energies can be felt.

During the  Sun’s transit through Sagittarius, we and our world are presented with  fresh opportunities for finding a better understanding of some of the  things, especially spiritual ones, that could have been puzzling us in  the past. But when the Sun moves away from the warm, fiery and  enthusiastic Sagittarian energies into the cold and distant, stern and  dour earthy Capricorn ones on the day of the Winter Solstice, things  come down to the Earth, sober up and life once again returns to normal.

In  the year 2015 the solstice takes place on 22nd December. See whether  you can sense how under the influence of Capricorn’s energies life feels  as if everything were coming down to Earth with a bit of a bump.  Everyday duties take over and a rude awakening awaits many because of  their excessive spending under Jupiter’s generous and expansive  influence. If you are sensitive to this  kind of thing, you may notice a  feeling of being deflated and possibly slightly depressed as if  something good had been taken away, which as a matter of fact, it has.

It  is not without reason that Christmas falls into the time of the Sun’s  transit through Capricorn, whose planetary ruler is Saturn, the  undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac whose main job is to initiate  God’s children of the Earth into the fine art of self-discipline and  self-mastery. The prayers, hopes and aspirations which under the  influence of the spiritual fire of Sagittarius rise into the conscious  awareness of humankind’s individual and collective soul may have become  blown up out of all proportion, under the influence of Saturn’s energies  can be grounded. This is necessary if they are to  find practical  expressions and manifest themselves in a manner that sustains us through  the darkest part of the winter and the densest one of the Earth signs.

In  the days of yore, the jollity and merry-making of Christmas were known  as Saturnalia. To this day, deep spiritual symbolisms are hidden behind  many of the old customs, for example that only children who have been  good and who worked hard receive presents from Santa Claus. To deserve  Saturn’s gifts, God’s children of the Earth have to toil unceasingly,  but when they eventually arrive, they most certainly are worth striving  for. They consist of the wisdom and understanding that can only grow in  human hearts and souls through learning something from every one of our  earthly experiences. The knowledge that is found in this way is our  spiritual property and that is the only thing any one of us will ever be  allowed to keep and take into eternity. And that most certainly is a  present worth striving for.

Saturn stands for the Divine aspect  of the stern taskmaster, tough and demanding, which every child of Earth  needs. For the wise ones amongst us who willingly attend to their  lessons, in the end the loving and caring rewarder part of the Saturnian  energies emerge and start to pour their blessings over us and our  lives. Alas, human souls thus far have reacted with fear to all contacts  with Saturn, but the time has come for shedding all our fears. The only  way of doing so is through learning to trust that the basic goodness of  life at any given time fulfils all our needs and that the great wisdom  and love of our Creator will always provide us with the experiences that  are just right for us.

Our Angels, Masters, guides and helpers  in the world of light are waiting to be called upon to help us dissolve  the spiritual prison that consists of our deepest, darkest and innermost  fears which, individually and collectively, are entirely our own doing.  The doors of this jail are gradually creaking open for us and our  world. It is true that initially contacts with Saturn stir up fear, but  this too happened for good and wise reasons. During past lifetimes,  these apprehensions protected us against experiences for which we were  as yet unready. Now that we are ready and they are waiting to be  dissolved, the energies of Capricorn and its ruler, Saturn, can be  tapped into to give us the required determination and strength.

The  day of the Sun’s entry into Cancer and Capricorn marks the solstices.  In Cancer we celebrate the summer solstice and in its polar opposite,  Capricorn, the winter solstice. Both events are special times when – for  a brief moment – the Sun in the sky above us appears to stand still,  although in reality it never does, as throughout the whole of Creation,  all is movement and constant changes, and nothing ever stands still. At  the time of the solstices especially powerful outpourings of blessing  and healing energies flow from the highest levels of life into us and  our world and everything that shares it with us. In the build-up to the  solstices these energies grow more potent from day to day and they  remain as strong for some time afterwards.

For those who are  walking the healer’s pathway, great cosmic events of this nature create  many wonderful opportunities. One of them is consciously tuning the  receiver/transmitter station of our whole being into the frequencies of  the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole  of Creation, so we can be used as channels of light and make our  contribution towards the healing of our world and dispersing some more  of the darkness that still surrounds us all.
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Saturn as the Teacher and Rewarder’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’​

​
* * *​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part B*_

*The Christmas Story Through The Ages And Now
*
_*




*_​The Vedic tradition teaches that there  is only one truth, referred to as Purush, and but one path to it. Truth  here refers to the Supreme Spirit, the Godhead, who throughout the ages  has been known by many names, for example Jesus, Christ, Christos,  Messiah, Purusha Prajapati in the Vedas and Kalimatullah in the Koran.  Each of these figures had to meet the test of the highest and noblest  attributes of God, like supreme love, sacrifice, demonstrable power  unselfishly applied, purity and so forth. Walking in the footsteps of  those mentioned above and bringing forth, the same as they did, our own  Christ qualities from deep within our own being and constantly giving of  our highest and best, is the only way that can take us back into the  oneness with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life – or  whatever other name anyone may wish to call our Creator.

The Christmas story is but one of the many tools that have been used  over the ages for the re-telling of the age-old myth of the birth of  Christ and the light it brings to us and our world from the highest  levels of life. In Cosmic terms the Universal Christ, who spoke to us  through the Jesus legend, is this light. Time and again, the myths  surrounding the Great Light, Sun of all Suns and light of all lights,  giver and sustainer of all lifeforms, have been told throughout the  ages. For example, the Bhagavad-Gita tells about the birth of the child  Krishna – even the name is not far removed from the word Christ – in the  heart of the followers of the Lord Krishna. 

In the Western part of our world, long before the appearance of  Christianity, the ancient religions – called pagan by the early  Christians – honoured the return of the Sun’s light to the Earth, at the  time of the winter solstice. The word pagan has its origin in the late  Latin ‘paganus. In classical Latin it meant ‘rustic villager and also a  non-combatant civilian, non-combatant’. Apparently, the word has also  been used as an adjective since the early 15th century. It stood for ‘of  the country or a village,’ from pagus ‘country people or province,  rural district.’ 

Pagan in the religious sense is believed by some to derive from  conservative rural adherence to the old Gods after the Christianisation  of Roman towns and cities. But the word as such predates that period in  Church history, and it is more likely derived from the use of ‘paganus’  in Roman military jargon for ‘a civilian or an incompetent soldier. From  1908 modern pantheists and nature-worshippers have been called – or  maybe they called themselves – pagans. 

Be that as it may, all the legends that ever surrounded the winter  solstice have tried to convey the message to humankind that the Sun we  see in the sky above us is in truth but a symbolism. It represents the  spiritual Sun, the Great White Light of the spirit of the Universal  Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life. On the inner level of life each one of us carries a speak of this  light. Since the moment of our creation it has been waiting to come  alive when the right moment has come. To facilitate the quickening of  the Divine spark in human souls, individually and collectively, an  especially powerful outpouring of light flows directly from the heart of  the Christ Spirit into all life on our planet, around the time of the  summer and winter solstices. 

The Jesus legend and Christianity have been the Great Mother’s  instrument for re-telling the ancient allegory of the birth of the child  and the coming of the light that has been promised since time  immemorial. The evolutionary progress of us and our world has always  been closely guarded, guided and monitored by the Angels, Masters and  guides on the inner level of life, who are in charge of it. The closer  the Aquarian Age drew and with it the rebirth of our race, the stronger  the influence of the changes that are taking place on the inner level  have been felt in the outer world. Because of these developments, at a  certain evolutionary point it became inevitable that Christmas had to  replace the pagan traditions, which were gradually taken over and  integrated into the Christian festivities. 

As the dates of the solstices are based on astronomical and astrological  data and astrology was rejected by the church – officially it still is  to this day – a new festival had to be created to replace that of the  pagan winter solstice. So that the new celebrations did not look too  reminiscent of old ones, the church founders had to find an appropriate  day. They eventually decided that the coming of the Light of our world –  which they believe was a Master soul by the name of Jesus – should be  celebrated on the 25th December. 

This not only satisfied the demands of the outer world, the world of  appearances, it was also of significance on the inner level of life. The  twenty-five is under the influence of the seventh ray, because 2 + 5 =  7. 2 – the Moon, the planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the Great  Mother of all life, the nurturing and caring principle of life. 5 –  Mercury, the fleet-footed and winged messenger who brings the fire of  the Gods, the creative ideas of the Highest down to the Earth, for  better communications that enable a renewed understanding through the  Air sign Gemini. In the teaching and healing sign Virgo, Earth, Mercury  conveys healing that comes from an improved grasp of the true purpose  and meaning of our earthly existence. 

Mercury is a symbolism for the receiver/transmitter station that is our  earthly mind with its logical and rational abilities. The seven is ruled  by Neptune, the highest love vibration of the Universe that knows  nothing of the dense vibrations of the Earth environment, where it is  very unhappy. Not to make the taking over of the old celebrations by  Christianity too obvious, the slightly fluctuating date of the winter  solstices were changed to the constant date of 25th December, several  days after the actual event. 

The legend of the Christ child came into being during the Age of Pisces,  the Water sign of Karma and the soul, co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune.  Jupiter is also the ruler of Sagittarius and the prayers, hopes and  aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of this sign  rise into the conscious awareness of the individual and collective soul  of humankind have to be grounded and find their practical expression in  the darkest part of the winter and the densest ones of the Earth signs,  when on the day of the solstice the Sun moves into Capricorn, where  Earth is experienced at its densest and heaviest.  

As the centuries marched on, through the joint efforts of the more  highly evolved souls who from time to time honoured us by spending  another lifetime on the Earth, a golden bridge of light was slowly  created. This kind of crossing is necessary for bringing illumination  from the highest levels of life to the soul of our world and also to  every individual soul within . At all times and especially around  Christmas, unseen by earthly eyes, Angels walk over this bridge into all  human hearts and souls. Their influence is especially strong whenever  someone has a special need and calls for them. Their task is to bring  blessings and healing, love, light and comfort to all. This is how,  during the two thousand years that have passed since the appearance of  the story of the birth of the child in the manger, the bridge has grown  increasingly strong and the Christ blessings are reaching us ever more  powerfully.

So, let us lift our hearts and souls up to the Sun, knowing that the  blessing and healing power of the Great Light is radiating through it  into us and our world. Even if the Sun cannot be seen in the sky above  us on Christmas Day, it is always there for us, giving of its love and  warmth. How wonderful to know that our beloved companion, the Sun, is a  physical manifestation of the glory and the power of the Eternal Sun,  the Great Light not only of our Universe but also of uncountable numbers  of others that to this day are still way beyond the capabilities of our  present understanding of the Cosmos.
The same especially powerful outpourings  of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world on other  occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ  Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices, and the Vernal and  Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we live in the Northern or  Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on  our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the  hemispheres does not make any difference.
Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
•    Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world:

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.

•    ‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part C
*_
_*Christmas Message For The Aquarian Age
*_





​
There  is much talk about the Age of Aquarius and the spiritual freedom it is  going to bring to us and our world. However, as co-ruler of Aquarius  Saturn, the planet of Karma, guards the gateway to the Aquarian Age.  Saturn is a symbolism for the Lords of Karma, who at any given time  present us with the Karma we have created for ourselves up to the  present. In any given lifetime, but particularly now, time and time  again Saturn tests us, often to the limits of our endurance, to see how  much progress we are making with mastering our earthly nature and  whether we can be trusted to handle the lack of restrictions the new age  is bringing us, even now.

Our newly won autonomy mostly consists  of no longer having to blindly believe anything, because basically  every human soul is eventually entitled to find out the true esoteric  meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the myths and  legends our world has ever known. It is every human spirit and soul’s  birthright and highest potential to be taught by and helped to find the  truth of everything and that not through any kind of outside forces or  institutions and their representatives, but with the help of their own  inner guidance that has its origin in the wisdom and truth of the Great  Mother. She is the living God within and the love that dwells in all  hearts, if at first only in seed form.

And that is the reason why  the human heart alone can verify what is true, as it knows the truth  and resonates to its sound, and never errs when it comes to telling a  truth from a lie. To enable us to recognise the truth when it comes  before us, it is necessary to pay attention to that which constantly  emerges through the world of our feelings from the very depths of our  innermost being into our conscious awareness. Wise ones therefore pay  attention whenever they are reading or hearing anything. If something  makes sense and they get a deep inner feeling that says: ‘Yes, this is  true!’ only then do they accept it and allow it to enter into and take  root in their consciousness. This is how they receive their confirmation  that the old stories all along have been nothing but tales that served  as educational tools.

To their astonishment the wise ones find  out that these stories are true after all – just in a different way than  formerly believed. For example, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life, really loves us and our world so much that S/He gave us the  gift of His/Her Son/Daughter in the form of the love that brought all  of us into being and the light that has always sustained and nurtured  us. From the very beginning of life on the Earth the Great Light has  done this for all lifeforms. At the moment of our creation a spark of  this light and Its love has been planted deep in every heart and soul.  Jesus as the only begotten Son of the Christian teachings is an allegory  of the perfect manifestation of the Universal Christ that is every  human soul’s final goal and destination and there is no discrimination  against anyone’s race, colour or creed.

This means a soul who is  fully and consciously aware of its human and Divine characteristics and  has successfully integrated them, so they work together in peace and  harmony, the way they do in God. The manifestation of this is the  highest potential of all human souls that can manifest itself any time  and anywhere. It has never been tied to time, race, location or any  particular part of the history of our world. The Jesus legend provided  us with an explanation of God’s great love for humankind in the Piscean  Age. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, we and our world are  capable of comprehending the much more glorious esoteric meaning of this  myth and the truth that is hidden behind its surface words. 

I  cannot see any problems arising from this concept even for the most  devout Christians. When one embraces the fact that the story of the life  of Jesus is a legend and starts to look at the true significance of  this myth, it is easy to see that the teachings of the scriptures in  truth are much richer than they could ever have been before, as in this  way nothing is taken away from them, but only a great deal added. I  recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’.

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part D
*_
_*Christmas In An Over-Materialistic World
*_





​Love  is the law of life. It is God’s true nature and our own, and because of  this out of all characteristics we most urgently need to develop and  express to the highest point of our consciousness is love.  Unfortunately, at its lowest level earthly love frequently manifests  itself as possessiveness and jealousy that causes a great deal of  suffering and pain to all involved. Yet, even such experiences are  valuable because they teach us how not to love, and that is the  beginning of learning how to love wisely. This shows itself as a  willingness to make compromises and handling our relationships with tact  and discretion, discrimination and tolerance, not only in our closest  circles of family and friends, but also towards other people and  eventually our whole race. This reveals to the wise ones in charge of us  that we are unfolding in the right way and successfully moving forwards  on our evolutionary pathway of mastering the drives and urges of our  lower animal nature.

Love has many different ways of showing its  presence. Sometimes it is in the form of love for another human being or  for life itself in all its beauty. Our own Christ qualities develop  when, instead of ostentatiously doing good, we are just a good person,  who loves helping others and insists on doing the right and honest  things, and doesn’t shy away from them when this turns out to be the  more difficult way.  Love can be expressed in thousands of little ways  like through loving and welcoming each new day and whatever weather it  may bring, or the love we feel for the plants, flowers and little  creatures in our garden or when we are out and about in other parts of  nature, and each time we show our appreciation for everything that life  brings us. Love can also reveal itself in being interested in all the  minor things of daily life, as well as the sincere and true love that  manifests itself as simple human goodwill, friendliness and kindness to  everyone.

All of these things bring us into harmony with the law  of life and help us to slowly but surely enter ever more deeply into the  radiation of the Great White Light, the spiritual Sun above and beyond  the Sun in the sky above us, the Universal Christ. Whenever we love, our  soul is quickened by Its radiation and our own inner  Christ-consciousness is stimulated through the power of the blessing  that then flows into our heart directly from the Christ. As our whole  being gradually fills with ever more light and we become at one with the  Christ, we evolve into a Christed one in our own right. And that is the  message of the Christmas Story for our time.

Regardless of the  high degree of materialism that on the outer level has by now attached  itself to the Christmas celebrations, it is coming about in quite a  natural way that the spirit of this festival is getting an ever more  powerful hold on God’s children of the Earth. Wise ones are aware that  love has many levels and degrees of expressing itself, which can range  from the lowest and crudest type of animal love to the highest and most  heavenly kind. And that’s why the Christmas spirit shows itself in so  many different ways. All of them are right and none of them are wrong,  so the wise ones refrain from condemning any one of them and saying  Christmas has become far too commercialised in our world. They have no  need to look at it in this manner because they sense and feel that on  the innermost level of life the desire to celebrate the true Christ-mass  is increasing, although on the Earth plane this is manifesting itself  in some strange ways and places.

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part E
*_
_*Christmas Prayer
*_






O Universal Christ, You are the true Christ.
We and our world have been waiting for You,
The Star of all stars, Light of all lights
And the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us.
You are the only born Son/Daughter
Of the Great White Spirit, Mother/Father Creator of all life,
Whose children every human being is.
Your infinite love and wisdom always have been
And forever will be with us and our world.

For the blessing and healing of all life,
May Your loving and peaceful energies
Flow ever more freely and strongly
Into every human heart and soul,
And from there into the heart and soul of our world,
All worlds and every being within them.
May each one of us be sanctified with the gift of
Understanding the true meaning of Your role in our lives.

Through this may we and our world
Be renewed and grow ever stronger in hope, faith and trust
That Your eternal promise of the coming of
Another golden and peaceful age of Aquarius
Is at last finding fulfilment on the Earth.
May the Great Mother’s wisdom and love rise
Through Your intervention from the deepest
Innermost core of everybody’s being,
To guide and protect us and show us the way home
Into the oneness with You and all life.

We welcome You,
The living and loving Spirit onto the Earth.

Amen

 From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part One
*_






​In  the middle of December 2014, at the time of putting the finishing  touches to the previous chapter, ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’, the  December 2013/January 2014 issue of Stella Polaris of the White Eagle  Lodge arrived. It contained a New Year’s Address by the White Eagle  group of guides under the heading ‘Behold, I Make All Things New!’ I  would like to share the essence of this message with you as follows:

Once  again you stand at the threshold of a new year. Before you are fresh  opportunities for serving God and helping forward the spiritual  evolution of the new age of Aquarius. In spite of the over-enthusiastic  materialism of Earth life, the veil between the two worlds is constantly  growing thinner, and each one of you can be an instrument of God to  bring about the required change in the minds of the people that is  capable of transforming their outlook on life. Everybody can become such  a tool as soon as the true purpose and meaning of your existence on the  Earth plane has been understood. Through you the light of the new  spiritual revelation that is now coming to humankind is meant to spread  throughout your world.

We bid you reach to the source of all life and  light, to the living God, to the Eternal Light, which is the life of  each one of you. ‘Behold, I make all things new! I, God, Father/Mother,  the Source from whom all derive their being.’ We, your guides in the  world of light, have said these things to you time and again. We make no  excuse for this, as it is a truth that cannot be emphasised too  strongly. As old as Eternity, it is the source of your strength and  hope, comfort and happiness. Not only for this personal joy must you  seek and work for the light, but for the wellbeing of your whole world.

When  you take a closer look at the state of your planet and people’s  conflicting minds, your hearts may feel sad or maybe even filled with  fear and wondering what the coming year may bring. The Masters and Lords  of Karma, who control and direct humankind’s progress, are waiting to  reveal to those whose hearts are pure and simple the truth of what lies  ahead. From these great beings we bring to you this message for the  coming New Year.

In spite of uneasiness and fear of increased  conflict, they tell us that the new age is destined to bring a fresh  revelation of God’s love, wisdom and truth to humankind. However, before  it can come the hearts and souls of all of your world has to be  prepared. A furrow needs to be ploughed before any seed can ever be sown  and the plough carrying out this work is constantly toiling on the  Earth plane. Not surprisingly, many are finding this process unpleasant  because it means shedding preconceived ideas, prejudices and false  beliefs about themselves, others and life in general. They may have held  them dear for a very long time, in some cases over many lifetimes. Yet,  no matter how deeply ingrained some of them have become and how  difficult they are to shed, each one of them must go.

The new age  brings to you a wonderful and glorious revelation of life in a  spiritual way, which is a celebration of the spiritual siblinghood and  kinship with all life. Humankind has to learn that it cannot live for  itself and that every thought, word and deed of yours affects not only  the whole of your race but the rest of God’s Creation. Each one of you  eventually has to come to the conclusion that whatever you gain for  yourselves alone you cannot enjoy. It is impossible to be happy while  many of your siblings in the great family of humankind remain in want.  Spiritually personal happiness depends upon the welfare of everybody  else.

This is a hard lesson and that is why much conflict arises  during the ploughing of the field. However, when the first furrow is  completed, the ploughman keeps his vision straight ahead and  concentrates on his distant goal. Do not allow the opinions and fears of  the world to deflect you, but keep your vision steadily fixed upon the  Highest. Remember that with every passing day the Lords of Karma are  offering each one of you fresh opportunities for restoring the balance  of your spiritual bankbooks.

To this day many believe that the  law of Karma is an unfair law, when in truth it is nothing of the kind  for two reasons. On the one hand it offers you openings for paying off  your karmic debts, and on the other it assists you with climbing ever  higher upon the golden stairway that in the end leads every human spirit  and soul back into the very heart of God’s Kingdom. The wise ones among  you therefore consider each new year as one that is laden with chances  for working their way through the last remnants of the darkness that  over the ages has accumulated in their own souls and the soul of your  world.

Some of you are heavy with sorrow because their loved ones  are suffering. We are aware how hard it is for you to have to remain  still, to be unable to do anything to help. Whenever you witness any  kind of suffering of body or mind that you are unable to heal, remind  yourself that the sufferer is passing through a condition of life that  will eventually bring them into the light. Your contribution is to ever  hold your loved ones into the light of the Highest and pray that  sufficient hope and courage will come to their soul to make good.

We  assure you that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is a  God of infinite love, tenderness and mercy. Each one of His/Her  children of the Earth is destined to go through experiences on your  present plane of existence that eventually brings them the happiness and  peace they are longing for. That’s why we are bringing you this message  of hope and comfort. For what takes place in each individual personal  life simultaneously happens in the collective. What you observe in your  world that appears to be painful is the road your whole race must  travel. That which you see in someone’s personal suffering is the  pathway of that particular soul.

The story of the life of the  Master Jesus, the blessed Christ, was once given to humankind as an  allegory. It demonstrates how every human spirit and soul, as soon as it  has become sufficiently evolved, is required to conduct not only its  daily life on the outer plane but – far more importantly – its thoughts  and feelings on the inner level. The birth of Jesus, his  temptations,  illumination, crucifixion and ascension were given to provide your world  with illustrations of the initiations, i.e. experiences all of you  eventually have to undergo on the way that takes you home into the full  conscious awareness of your true nature and oneness with God.

Some  day you will be able to compare the experiences of your own spiritual  development with parables and allegories of the Christian Gospels. As  you accept with patience and in sweet surrender the inevitable  difficulties that had to encounter along the road, you will feel flowing  into you the power of the Christ light and Its life-force who is  constantly making all things new.

This energy can only come to  any of you by degrees, very simply and slightly at first. You may  occasionally become aware of a glow in your heart and a harmony that is  working to shape your life anew. If you direct the right thoughts and  put into action the law of love and direct it towards anyone you come  into contact with, especially when adverse circumstances have to be  faced, you will soon discover that quite magically things gradually  smooth themselves out.

When your life begins to flow more easily,  as surely it will, you may think to yourself: ‘Life is so good to me!’  You are beginning to realise that beyond the reach of your own efforts  there is a power and a love at work that is helping you to conduct your  life more harmoniously and peacefully. There will be a glow in your  heart that brings a sweet happiness. This sometimes remains with you  only for a few minutes, if you are lucky several hours or even days, but  then to your disappointment it disappears. These feelings come to help  you become aware of the Divine power and light that alone can bring  human souls an inward peace and happiness that is beyond all worldly  understanding. There is no way that those who are purely worldly minded  can ever dwell in this peace, the glowing light and the supreme  happiness it does bring to awakening and awakened souls.

These  things are realisations that come to you occasionally and by degrees.  They will increase as your life advances and you move forwards and  upwards on a spiral of light that represents a lighted stairway that  eventually brings all human souls into the eternal Kingdom of light and  joy. Each one who reaches that state of consciousness has become a true  child of God and a saviour of all humankind. No-one can be truly happy  in this manner without also helping many others to reach the same state.

Anyone  who has passed through great earthly tribulation ultimately enters into  the full consciousness of Heaven and reaches the supreme realisation of  humankind’s spiritual kinship and siblinghood with all life. From that  point onwards you live to serve the many instead of yourself. When you  have reached this evolutionary phase, you may at some stage of your own  free will descend once more onto the Earth plane and live in an ordinary  physical body. Through this the special role you are playing will  remain unrecognised by those who are still dwelling in the shadows of  their spiritual ignorance.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’​ [FONT=&Verdana]
* * *[/FONT]_ 
_​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma - *__*Part Two
*_
_*If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People
*_
_*




*_​Souls  who have decided to come again into the darkness of earthly life out of  love for their fellow beings are radiating God’s light from their  loving hearts. They are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and  in due course their mere presence helps to transmute the very physical  atoms of the Earth. This raises the vibrations of the whole planet and  that’s the higher esoteric meaning of the Jesus legend’s: ‘If I be  raised up, I will raise all people.’

Through us the Universal  Christ is bringing you the following message today: ‘The heart of every  human being at the beginning of its earthly existence contains a spark  of My light in a slumbering state. For a long time it remains this way,  but as soon as another earthling has evolved sufficiently, the spark  wakes up and the lower self begins to bring forth and practise its  Divine characteristics, which each one of you alike inherits from Me.  With every one to whom this happens I, the Universal Christ, am being  raised and the power of My light increases in your world. This in turn  raises the vibrations not only of the whole of humankind and your world,  but also the whole of Creation. The more you use your Christ energies,  the higher and finer your own vibrations become, the more you become  like Me and at one with Me.’

At all times spirit guides are  accompanying and trying to help you. Alas, the measure of assistance we  can provide you with depends on the faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life you have developed at any given moment. Everything  depends how you respond to your inner guidance, the living God within,  the intuitive knowledge that comes to you from your Christ Self. But no  matter what happens to you, we shall never leave you. We understand the  trials and tribulations you have to endure much better than you do,  because like you we once walked the Earth and during the initial stages  of our education there, we had to work our way through very similar  ones.

There are many groups of spirit helpers and each one of  them is headed by a Master. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, is the architect and designer of the Great Plan of life. The  Angels are its executors and in charge of every lifeform that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible  for the unfoldment of the plan and that, with the help of countless  spirit friends and helpers, it keeps on unfolding in the right way and  at the right time. Even though we are invisible to earthly eyes, rest  assured that we are there. Without the spiritual background of your  present existence and us there would be no life on the Earth.

And  let there be no doubt in anyone’s mind that the reigns for the grand  design rest safely in our Creator’s loving hands. Allow no-one to  convince you otherwise and wherever you may find yourself, do what your  inner guidance tells you what is good and right for you, at that  particular moment. You have every reason to trust that, independent of  what may still have to take place in your world, everything will always  be well with you and it.

Referring to the law of Karma and its  keepers, the Christian gospels tell you in St Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I  say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash  shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ Note: a  yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. As far  as the Great Plan of life is concerned, to paraphrase St Matthew 24:  35-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, but My words of wisdom and  truth shall remain forever. The meaning of the words Heaven and Earth  have been in the process of passing away for some time. The Angels of  the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are conducting this process. They  do know when it is complete, but they are not going to tell us, we too  have to trust and wait, just like you.’

All we can tell you at  present that you have every reason to look forward to the future with  hope and confidence. Rest assured that everything will work out  perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the things that to this day are  happening in your world. Every one of them serves as an educational  tool for the unfoldment of the grand design for your race and your  planet. They are necessary for the lessons that have not yet been  sufficiently grasped by the younger and less experienced souls in your  midst.

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and tune  the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the  frequencies of the highest forces of life. For a long time they have  been working ceaselessly on the awakening of the Divine spark in the  hearts of ever more human beings, whatever their evolutionary state may  be. The contact with these forces alone can bring you and your world the  peace and harmony for which deep down every human heart and soul is  yearning deeply. Never give up hope that eventually a united world will  emerge that has but one government for the whole of humankind.

Even  now, ever more of you are becoming aware of the fact that no-one can  live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the  countries of your world. So, do your best to establish the spirit of  siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life in  this manner. Wise ones appreciate that there is nothing to fear from  those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which  is good, right and true. These sages know that in due course, in God’s  time rather than their own, the inner eyes of every perpetrator against  the Cosmic laws will be opened. They will then realise the error of  their ways and start to change their behaviour, just the same as you  once did.

Eventually, everything that is no longer of use and  desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into power and light of  the Christ Star, the Sun beyond the Sun, to be uplifted and transmuted  into blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation. Meanwhile  rest assured that humankind’s existence will never end because each one  of you is a spark of the Divine. The true Christ-Mass is taking place  with each one of you who awakes into the awareness of their true nature  and starts to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ  nature.

With that we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be  consoled and rest safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom as  well as merciful. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish  you a happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have  ever had in your present incarnation and many previous ones. Our love,  dear ones, all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.
The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that is particularly true for us and our world.

​The  following is the essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 27.6.2016 that  arrived in my inbox when I had just finished updating the above  chapter: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts, as you call  them, as well as spiritual or occult truth. Until you have built into  your soul body the constructive God-atoms of light, you will be unable  to serve life the way you would like to. There is a great difference  between knowing with your mind and knowing with your inner self. The  latter brings forth from you spontaneous good thoughts, words and  actions because you then instinctively project the light of love that is  within you. This light is creative and capable of raising the very  atoms and vibrations of your whole world. And each time you think light  and good, you are the co-creator with God of a beautiful world and  humankind.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Message 2017*_

_*O Holy Night
*_
_*



*_

O Holy Night,
The stars are brightly shining,
It is the time of our true Saviour’s birth.
Long lay our world in sin and darkness pining,
Ignorant of humankind’s true nature
And its high and holy destiny,
Each one of us once took part in the sinning
That was necessary for getting to know 
Our own and other people’s lower and lowest aspects.

But now God’s sacred wisdom and truth
Is flowing ever more powerfully directly from 
The heartmind of the Highest into our world’s
Individual and collective consciousness and
Ever more of us are beginning to feel their worth.
A thrill of hope is vibrating through our weary world,
Enjoying the Aquarian Age’s new and glorious morn.

Fall on your knees, O hear the Angel voices.
O time Divine, O time when Christ is born
O time divine, O time, O time Divine.

Led by the light of renewed faith and trust
That beams serenely from the loving hearts of those
Who understand the long hidden meaning 
Of the Holy infant in the manger
As a symbolism for the Divine spark 
Stirring from its slumber.
Led by the light of the Highest Star 
Our spirit friends and helpers are revealing to 
Us and our world ever more about the mysteries of this tiny light. 
It is planted deep in every human being’s
Soul at the moment of its creation, who brings it with it
 Into each new earthly lifetime.

For aeons the spark does nothing but wait to stir into life,
So it can grow from spiritual infancy into adulthood,
When at last it learns about the living God within 
And learns to listen to this, 
The wisest teacher and guru of all.
In every test and trial we shall ever have to face, 
In this world and all others,
This Divine friend and helper will forever accompany us.
Wise indeed and loving too,
S/He knows the way of all things
And every one of our needs 
Before we ourselves become aware of them.

This is the Christ part of everyone’s own nature,
Who knows our weaknesses and shows us ways
Of transforming them into strengths.
S/He is the Highest before whom 
The whole of Creation lovingly bends its knees
Its law is love and its only gospel is making peace.
Through the knowledge that everybody 
Is our sibling in the great family of life,
We learn how to truly love one another. 
The dissolving of the chains and shackles of 
False beliefs and prejudices sets us free 
And we never again feel the need
To exploit, oppress and take advantage of others.

Each time another heart opens and its Divine spark 
Begins to receive and respond to the Christ light’s energies,
For another soul the night of darkness is over and 
The Angels on the higher levels of life rejoice and sing:
O Light Divine, O Light, O Light Divine. 
And that can happen at any time of every year.
No need to wait for Christmas on the calendar,
Which with the passing of time wiped out 
The age-old celebrations of the light’s return to us
At the time of the December solstice,
The way it has always done since our world was created.

Songwriters
Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius
Christmas 2017

 Recommended Viewing:​ · ‘O Holy Night’​ 
* * *

Here is a special surprise for you in the form of a
‘Christmas Card’

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good Things*_







​ All good things,
The whole year through
Are wished right now, 
Especially for you.

A Christmas and New Year
That’s happy and truly content.
Maybe the finest
You’ve ever spent.

Blessings and best wishes for you and your loved ones.
Every Christmas, New Year and always.

Please click the link below for my:

‘New Year Greetings’

​From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Twelve Holy Nights
*_
_*




*_
_*Meditation And Candle Burning Plan*_

Because the month of December contains Christmas,
It is a very holy and special time, and
The twelve holy nights represent a particularly hallowed period.

1) The three nights starting with Christmas Eve are the holiest time of all.
It is one for receiving when the doors of  the Angelic Kingdom
Are wide open and invite all of us to take part in their Heavenly celebrations.

Each of these nights, when you light your candle,
Hold in your mind the image of
Mother Earth, as she turns on her axis in space.
Reflect on the fact that every being on our beloved planet
In truth is one and that we all are an integral part of the life,
Our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all Life, has created.
Bless Mother Earth and commit yourself to healing her
And all life she holds in her loving embrace.

2) The following four nights bring us to night seven.
They are about receiving and understanding the
The true meaning of the Christ energies,
Which at this time flow into every heart and soul more powerfully
Than at any other time of the year.
This is a time for contemplations, quiet reflections and meditations.

Every evening, as you light your candle,
Bring to mind those close to you on the Earth plane
And the ones in the world of light, whose presence and love
Has ever helped to give your own life quality and purpose.
In your meditations hold each one of  them in your heart
And share your love with them by telling them
How much they have ever meant and still mean to you.

3) The remaining five nights that take us to night twelve
Are about grounding the energies we have receive.
It is a time for starting to make plans,
For new activities and beginnings.

Each of these nights, as you light your candle,
Review your life and consider which areas of it could do with changing.
Resolve to invest in yourself to make your presence on the Earth
A more productive and positive one.

It is believed that after the twelfth night the elemental kingdom
Takes over the energy and that its value for humankind is spent.
Hence the importance of shutting things down on the twelfth night,
But persevere with your meditations and efforts
Throughout the whole of the coming year.

By kind permission of the D.K. Foundation
Edited by Aquarius

Merry Christmas and a happy and peaceful New Year to each one of you.

With Love and Light,
Aquarius

From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Matter Of Attitude
*_





​I  once knew a man by the name of Michael. He was one of those who manages  to always be in a good mood and has something positive to say about  everything and everybody. Whenever someone asked Michael how he was  doing, he replied: ‘If I were any better, I would be twins!’ He was a  natural motivator and when one of his employees was having a bad day, he  drew their attention to the importance of looking for the positive side  of every experience.

One day I asked Michael: ‘Nobody can be as  positive as you are all the time. How do you do it? Have you got some  kind of a secret?’ He replied: ‘It’s very simple really. Every morning I  wake up I say to myself: ‘I have two choices today. I can be in a good  or a bad mood.’ I always go for the first option because I know that  each time something happens to us, good and bad alike, we are presented  with a choice. In the case of unpleasant events, we can either look at  ourselves as a victim of circumstances and feel sorry for ourselves, or  accept what comes and make an effort to find out what the experience is  trying to teach us and what the Universe may wish to tell us through it.  The same applies when someone approaches us to complain about  something. We can either go along with their negative perception of life  or point out to them that there is a positive side to everything.’

‘It’s  surely not that easy,’ I protested. ‘Oh yes, it is,’ Michael replied.  ‘Life is all about choices. When you extract the essence of any  situation, you will find that there is always some kind of a choice to  be made. For example, human behaviour is not compulsive, it is chosen.  Yes, God and the Angels are allowing us earthlings freedom of choice.  But the way I understand the matter is that this freedom merely consists  of deciding how we react to our experiences. The corollary of this is  that we can choose whether we allow other people to affect our moods.  Being in a good or a bad frame of mind depends on the choices we make.  As the captain of the boat of our lives, we are always the bottom line.  It is up to us to decide how we wish to conduct our lives.’

I  reflected on what Michael had told me. Soon after I left the company we  both worked with at the time and started my own business. Although I  lost touch with the man, I was often reminded of his words when I had to  make some choices, instead of just reacting to life, the way I had done  in the past.

Several years later, I heard that Michael had been  involved in a serious accident. He fell from a height of sixty feet of a  communications tower. After eighteen hours of surgery and weeks of  intensive care, he was sent home with some rods that had been placed in  his back.

I met him about six months later and when I asked him  how he was, he replied: ‘If I were any better, I’d be twins. Do you want  to see my scars?’ I declined his offer but asked him what had gone  through his mind, at the moment of the accident. ‘The first thing I  thought of was the wellbeing of my soon to be born daughter,’ he  replied. ‘When I was lying helpless on the ground, I remembered that in  this situation too I was allowed two choices. I realised that this was  one of those moments when I could choose to live or die. I chose life.’

‘Weren’t  you scared? Did you lose consciousness?’ I asked. Michael replied:  ‘Only for a while and the paramedics were great. They kept telling me I  was going to be fine and took me to the nearest hospital. However, the  expressions on the faces of the doctors and nurses there told me that  they thought I had no chance of survival. That’s when I realised it was  time for some action. So, when one of the nurses asked me whether I was  allergic to anything, I replied: ‘Yes.’ All activity stopped. They were  waiting for my reply. Taking a deep breath, I said: ‘Gravity’. Over  their laughter, I told them: ‘I am not ready to die, I want to live. Go  ahead and do what you can for me.’ Then I asked God and the Angels to  guide their hands and they did.

Michael did make it, thanks to  the skill of those attending to him, his positive approach to life and  the power of prayer. He is living proof of the importance of positive  thinking and that with the help and will of God and the Angels all  things are possible. The way he handled the situation was living proof  that our approach to life matters more than anything else in earthly  life. This is because thinking is the most potent instrument in the  whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our reality and a positive  attitude towards life reveals our faith and trust in the ultimate  goodness of the gift of life the Universe has bestowed upon us.

A  positive outlook acts like a powerful magnet that not only draws good  things towards us, but also people who in many different ways can help  us move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Whenever we  have worked our way through particularly difficult and traumatic times,  the way Michael did, it’s good to know that the Universal law of  compensation is activated and rewards us. This is particularly true when  we steadfastly hold on to our positive mind-set and do not forget to  give thanks for our life and all those who – unseen by earthly eyes –  are constantly beavering in the background, to keep us going, through  thick and thin alike.

There are two streams of consciousness in  our world, a negative and a positive one. It’s up to us to choose into  which one we tune the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds.  The positive stream is an upwards moving spiral that attracts to us  ever more of the good things of our world and everything it contains. In  contrast to this, the negative stream moves those who take part in it  in a downwards direction. This is the realm of the whingers and moaners  of our world, who with the passing of time can no longer see anything  good in anyone or anything. As a result their picture of our world  becomes increasingly gloomy and with the passing of time takes them ever  deeper into the abyss of depression, until eventually nothing appears  to be left to them than putting an end to their misery by their own  hands.

The main contributors to the negative stream are the mass  media. A chill wind of fear spreads from what they are constantly  bombarding us with. Don’t pay attention to any of it. Refuse to be  dragged down by anything and anyone’s negativity by reminding yourself  that at all times millions and millions of good things are  simultaneously taking place in our world. The only reason why they don’t  get published is that they neither sell newspapers nor fill airtime on  radio and TV.

Do not allow the mass media to sweep you into the  darkness of anxiety and depression. Switch off and concentrate on that  which is good, right and beautiful in our world. There is plenty of it  at all times. Focus on it as much as possible and trust that in the  background of life God and the Angels are working very hard to make that  which is ugly in our world beautiful and all crooked corners straight.  This knowledge makes it easier to remain in the positive stream of  consciousness. And that is the best way for each one of us, on a daily  basis, of doing something constructive and helpful for our world and  doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nightingale’s Wisdom
*_




​Throughout the whole of a midsummer  night a man had been listening to a nightingale’s song. He was so  delighted that the next night he set a trap for the bird and captured  it. ‘Now that I have caught thee,’ he cried, ‘thou shalt always sing for  me.’

‘We nightingales never sing in cages,’ replied the bird.

‘Then I shall eat thee,’ said the man. ‘I have been told that nightingales on toast are dainty morsels.’

‘Nay, kill me not,’ replied the nightingale. ‘If you let me free, I  shall tell thee three things that are worth far more than eating my poor  little body.’ 

The man was so intrigued that he released the bird. It flew to a branch of one of the surrounding trees and from there called: 

‘First: Never believe a captive’s promise.
‘Second: Keep what you have. 
‘And third: Sorrow not over what is lost forever.’

With that, the nightingale flew away.
A Fable by Aesop
ca. 620-564 B.C.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘And The Birds Were Singing’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’


* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hot Chocolate
*_
_*




*_​A group of graduates in their late  thirties and early forties, each one well established in their career,  during one of their reunions decided to visit their retired science  professor. It did not take long until his conversation with his former  students turned into complaints about the stress they were experiencing  in their working and private lives. Listening intently for a while, the  professor asked whether anyone would like a cup of hot chocolate. When  all replied that they would love that, he disappeared into the kitchen  and soon after returned with a large pot of hot chocolate and an  interesting looking assortment of cups on a tray. Some of them were made  of porcelain, glass or crystal. A number of them looked expensive and  elaborate, while others were more plain. 

The professor invited his guests to help themselves and when each had  made their choice, he said: ‘Did you notice that every one of you went  for the expensive looking cups and that left behind the plain and cheap  ones? Although it’s normal that you want only the best for yourselves  and your dependants, to me it is a pointer to the source of the troubles  you are busily creating. 

‘Consider for a moment whether a cup from which you are drinking can add  anything to the quality of the beverage it holds? Now, imagine that the  cup is the outer world of appearances and the drink represents you,  your inner being and the quality of life you are leading at any given  moment. The glamour of the outside has nothing to do with the quality of  the beverage. As a matter of fact, the two are frequently diametrically  opposed. As a result, one fine day, even though it has been prepared  with the same exquisite recipe, the drink that once deeply satisfied you  begins to taste insipid. Strangely enough, each time you partake of  another one you are a bit more disgruntled and sad. Increasingly a  feeling of: ‘There’s got to be more to life than this!’ creeps over you  and makes you shiver inwardly. 

‘Every one of you for some time has been going through the midlife  crisis. You have reached the developmental point when the higher aspects  of your nature are beginning to move into the foreground of your  perception. From the subconscious level they are knocking every more  strongly at the door of your earthly consciousness. Your spirit and soul  are calling for your attention because so far their interests have been  neglected or maybe completely overlooked by your earthly self. It’s  your higher nature that is sad and disappointed about having been  neglected by you for such a long time. I believe that this is the  underlying reason for your feelings of dissatisfaction.’

The professor had read somewhere that the scientists Isaac Newton and  Albert Einstein had seriously studied astrology. Because of people’s  prejudices against this subject at their time, the men thought it best  to do this secretly so as not to interfere with the credibility of their  scientific work. If two such outstanding minds became seriously  interested in astrology, there has to be a great deal more to it than  horoscopes and fortunetelling, the professor had thought. So, when his  retirement came round, he took a closer look at the Divine science and  it did not take long until he also became fascinated by it.When his guest had finished their drink,  the professor continued: ‘As some of you know, I have taken up the  study of astrology in my retirement. Are you interested to find out what  it might be able to tell you about your present life situation?’ All  nodded in agreement, so he continued: ‘Each one of you belongs to the  age group 38-45. Therefore, all of you are currently occupied with  working your way through the midlife crisis. Astrologically, this is  known as the Uranus Opposition and that can be exceedingly trying times  for anyone. It’s a time when we become restless and maybe disenchanted  with what we have achieved up to that point, so that at times we begin  to ask ourselves: ‘Is this all there is to life, nothing but struggling  and striving? There must be better way of living and being.’ 

‘This is happening because hitherto undiscovered gifts and talents we  developed in other lifetimes and brought with us into this one, so they  could be practised and worked on some more and polished to a high sheen.  There could be issues that have been put on the back boiler because of  other more urgent things demanding our attention. They are now likely to  push themselves into the foreground, demanding to be considered and/or  resolved, at last. To enable us and our lives to move forward some  difficult decisions may have to be made. The only way of rendering  things less stressful for ourselves, as I know from first hand  experience, is by regularly taking stock as we move through our lives.  It is unwise to allow unresolved matters to fester away, until one of  the special events in our lives is upon us and forces them to a head. 

‘Uranus is one of the outer or generation planets. They carry this name  because they move exceedingly slow and their energies influence whole  generations in a similar manner. When Uranus in the Heavens has moved to  the halfway position between the place it occupied in our birthchart  and where it is now, we speak of the Uranus opposition. The completion  of this transit stretches over several years, and marks an important  part of every soul’s maturing process in its personal evolution for its  present lifetime. Most people experience the influence of their  opposition most strongly from between the ages of 38-45, but in some  cases this may be extended for several years in both directions. Every  soul in its late thirties and early forties eventually reaches this  significant turning point. At this special time the Universe presents it  with many opportunities for releasing the past and making progress with  taking possession of its true and authentic spirit self. 

‘The Uranus opposition may cause a great deal of disruption in our  lives, especially for those who thus far have insufficiently attended to  their inner development and the needs of their spirit. The  after-effects of the Uranus opposition can in that case affect their  lives profoundly for some years to come. It is not for nothing that this  time of life carries the name of midlife crisis. Under its influence  people may suddenly feel inclined to make some truly drastic and  dramatic lifestyle changes. And if you feel increasingly that something  is wrong with you and your life, you are receiving signals from your  inner self that some part of you is trying to break through that thus  far has been neglected by you. Don’t ignore these signs if you wish to  remain healthy and make some progress on your evolutionary pathway, of  which you may also become more aware at present. 

‘When things get rough, reassure yourself: ‘This too will pass!’ because  it surely will. I don’t want to bore you with too many details here,  but if you follow the link below, you can find out more.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’


From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Negative People*_







Negative people try to:
1. Demean your value.
2. Destroy your image
3. And self-confidence.
4. Damage your dreams.
5. Discredit your imagination.
6. Refuse to believe in your abilities 
7. And don’t trust your opinions.

Steer clear of them as much as you can.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*World Healing Meditation

For Midnight Of Each New Year’s Eve *_







In the beginning the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Created Heaven and Earth and spoke: ‘Let there be light.’
This is how the Christ Star, the Sun of all Suns and Light of all lights,
Came into being. 
Its light constantly flows forth into the whole of Creation.
From it all life is born and that is how it came about 
That there is a world for us and that 
The Universal Christ’s light and love, 
Wisdom and truth exists in us and our world.

Under the radiance of this Star all human hearts open wide,
And the Divine spark in each one turns 
Into a small still flame of love. 
With the turning of the yearly cycles on the Earth plane, 
The intensity of the Christ Star’s rays 
Has constantly been increasing.
As a result in many hearts this small flame
Has grown into a blazing and all-consuming fire.

When in our minds it unites itself with the sacred fire 
Of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
All darkness and fears of Earth life burn away.
They transform themselves into vibrations 
That fill every individual heart and soul 
With renewed hope, faith and trust, 
And thoughts of healing and peace.
From us they are flowing into the 
Farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation.

Deep inner healing takes place on all levels of life,
As humankind’s wellbeing 
And that of our whole world is being restored
By the Angels of Healing and Peace,
And the Great Mother’s wisdom and love flows
 Ever more powerfully from all hearts and souls.
At last there is peace on the Earth 
And goodwill reigns supreme towards all life.
Forgiveness fills everybody’s whole being 
And we are one again with God and the Universe,
In perfect harmony and understanding.

Rejoice!
For when we are healing, all life and lifeforms 
Are healing with us.
All glory and honour and thanks be to You,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•   ‘In The Beginning Was The Word

Happy New Year.
With love and all my best wishes to each one of you,
Aquarius 

Please follow the link below for my
‘New Year Greetings’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’​ ​ * * *​ 


​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wishes For The New Year*_





​
At the beginning of each new year, let’s raise our glasses to the renewal of love and hope, faith and trust in our world and that you and I shall be doing our share of bringing this about.

May our battles be few, our pleasures be many and our highest dreams, aspirations and wishes come true.

May  the gift of Divine courage and strength help us to cope with any losses  that have to be endured and help us rebuild our lives.

May  God’s love and peace fill our hearts and grace our soul with serenity.  And may tranquil moments spent in communion with the Highest Forces of  life bless and heal every aspect of our own being, the whole of  humankind and our world.

​Wishing you and yours a very happy New Year.
With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Greetings 
*_
_*The Candle
*_







_‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ _Robert Alden

​Have  you ever sat in front of a burning candle and stared into its flame for  any length of time? If so, did you become aware of the feelings of  warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and somehow being at home that radiate  from it? And did you notice how the flame of one single candle can light  up a whole room?

The candle can only do all these things by  giving of itself and allowing the flame to consume its substance.  Reflect upon this in your moments of disenchantment, when sometimes  after your daily toiling and possibly fruitless strivings you feel as if  you had given away every last bit of your strength. When you are in  this state of exhaustion and sometimes begin to wonder about the sense,  purpose and meaning of your efforts, the time has come for building more  quiet moments of reflection into your daily life and that as soon as  possible. Create a space where you can be undisturbed for a while and  make yourself as comfortable as you can in it. Light a candle, look into  it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I burnt myself out by being a light for  others, giving them signs and showing them directions for new and  better ways of being? How many candles of support am I giving to those  around me, every day and throughout the whole year, trying to ease their  load and lighten their pathway and through this maybe of our whole  world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and  wisdom, and darkness is ignorance. It is true that when a candle gives  of its light and warmth it can only do so until its own substance has  been consumed by the flame and nothing is left. It is different for us  because, whenever we attune ourselves to the stream of the Universal  Christ’s consciousness, the source of all life and inspiration, every  bit of light and warmth we give by nurturing others is constantly  renewed by It and returned to us. The Christ’s warmth and light will  never dry up or leave us, and the more of it we send into our world, the  more we receive. The laws of the Universe command this. The Christ  Star’s luminescence shines through all who are acting as Its channels on  the Earth plane. The power of Its blessing and healing energies are  constantly flowing into and through them and from there into our world,  to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in  all human hearts grow ever stronger, until the entire planet is filled  with nothing but love and light, healing and peace. Instead of asking  for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments, let us pray that every  single day of the coming year and all future ones will bring us and our  world a constant supply of small rays of light that renews our whole  race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine great plan of life is  unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and praise for the  goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only  born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, so kindly  provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of the Earth.
May raindrops fall lightly on your brow,
Soft winds freshen your spirit and
Sunshine brighten your heart.
May the burdens of each day rest lightly upon you
And the Universe forever enfold you
In the sheltering mantle of Its love.

A happy and prosperous New Year to you and your loved ones.
Please follow the link below to your

‘New Year Card’

With love and special blessings,
Aquarius 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Prayer
*_






Thank you, Great Spirit, for giving me
The brand new year ahead.
Help me live the way I should,
As each new day I tread.

Give me gentle wisdom
That I might help a friend.
Give me strength and courage
So a shoulder I might lend.

The year ahead is empty,
Help me fill it with good things.
Each new day filled with joy
And the happiness it brings.

Please give the leaders of our world
A courage born of peace,
That they might lead us gently
And all the fighting cease.

Please give to all upon this Earth
A heart that’s filled with love
A gentle happy way to live
With Your blessings from above.

Charlotte Anselmo
Edited by Aquarius 
​
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Happy New Year Video’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Come*_

_*




*_
​There probably isn’t anyone on the Earth plane who does not agree that we are living in exceptionally difficult times. Yet, they are also exciting and important beyond compare. This is due to the fact that ever more of us are waking up to their true nature and becoming aware that all of us are constantly in the process of laying the foundation stones for the rest of our present lifetime, as well as all futures ones. Whether they will be spent on the Earth plane or on other levels of existence, it is my firm belief that, individually and as a race, by far the best part of our evolution is yet to come. 

For those who fail to make an effort at finding the true purpose of their existence on the Earth plane, it may well be necessary to return to it in a future life and doing the whole thing all over again. That’s why suicide is never an option when the going gets tough. I do not want to come back yet again, not if I can help it, do you? I would really rather try to get everything as right as I possibly can, this time round. 

But why are we here in the first place? The way I understand the matter is that we have been placed in this life to achieve the wholeness and perfection that is in God. We consist of the same polarities and dualities that are in God and our task as healers and lightbringers is to balance them with each other, to achieve the perfect equilibrium of the Divine. Most of us are probably still a long way from this goal, in which case there is nothing for it but to keep on accepting and loving ourselves, in spite of the fact that we are mere human beings with all their shortcomings and character flaws. But there is also another far more important aspect of our nature and that is our spirit and soul. They are of Divine origin and immortal and for ever more of us the time has come to get in touch with them and learn to live in peace and harmony with them. 

I can think of no better tool than astrology to assist us with gaining a deeper understanding first of ourselves and our own predestined pathway through life, and then of those around us. Studying every one of my interpretations of the Sun signs is a good starting point. Getting to know the positive and negative qualities and expressions of our own sign and then of all the others in my view is a unique and special way of learning to love, appreciate and respect ourselves as the precious and unique beings we truly are. Only from this love and with an ever deepening understanding of life’s purpose and meaning in general can grow a genuine respect and appreciation for everybody and everything that shares our world with us.

The energies are now right for doing this and many friends and helpers who are invisible to earthly eyes are reaching out for us in these difficult times. All we have to do is attune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into the frequencies of higher and highest levels of life where they are dwelling and for a long time have been waiting for our call. When we willingly work hand in hand with them and bring forth the best that is in us to unselfishly serve them, we can act as their channels through which the blessing and healing energies of the Highest can flow into our world. 

If we don’t know how to go about this, we need to ask them to show us how to gain more confidence, drive and initiative and a proper appreciation of ourselves as a valuable member of the human race. To enable us to tap into and bring forth our inner resources, it is essential to develop our intuition, our inner teacher. This is best done through meditations, prayers and quiet reflections and by listening within, so that the living God within can communicate with us in full consciousness. All the knowledge in the Universe is within us. No outside influences are involved in this, everything comes from deep inside our own being. Trying it out to see for ourselves how it works, we stand everything to gain and nothing to lose.

And because the law of life is love and evolution, every lifeform is constantly moving forwards and upwards on an evolutionary spiral. That’s why it is quite justified – and by no means foolishly optimistic and unfounded – to expect that with the passing of time earthly life too will get better and easier to cope with. Through developing more positive and constructive thinking and behaviour patterns, each one of us is required to do their share of bringing healing and peace to us and our world. 

_*Beautiful Things*_
Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and following its guidance, 
For the answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong 
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Best Is Yet To Be
*






The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation
Is waiting for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​That’s  particularly true for us and our world. And because the law of life is  love and evolution, every lifeform is constantly moving forwards and  upwards on an evolutionary spiral. That’s why it is quite justified –  and by no means foolishly optimistic and unfounded – to expect that with  the passing of time earthly life too will get better and easier to cope  with. Through developing more positive and constructive thinking and  behaviour patterns, each one of us is required to do their share of  bringing healing and peace to us and our world.​
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Time For Everything
*_
_*




*_​There is a right time for everything and now is the one for finding a better understanding of the spiritual principles of the dualities and polarities that form the basis of all life, including that of the Earth. One of the most important aspects of life we have to come to terms with is the concept of good and evil. As this is the most vital and fundamental issue of all, every soul must study it through real life first hand experiences. And because the laws of the Universe demand that the scales of justice eventually have to be balanced, everybody must at times find themselves sometimes at both the giving and the receiving end of this lesson.

Yet, God and the Angels never leave us, and no matter how dire things may sometimes look on the surface and whatever may befall us, things will always turn out right again, if not during this lifetime then in another. The best we can do in all situations is to look towards our inner guidance and trust that we and our world rest safely in the hands of God and the Angels. All we can do is accept what comes and work our way through our tests and trials, safe in the knowledge that all evil is only in this world so that we may learn from it and that finally it will lead us and our world back to good. That, after all, is the Universe’s true nature and also our own. For as long as we always strive to remain faithful to it, trusting our inner guidance to show us the way, everything will always work out well in the end.

There comes a time in everybody’s life when the Great White Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life, draws us towards Itself; more about this theme later. Recognising when this event is likely to occur is not difficult for me as an astrologer. As I do not want to bore you with technical details here, may it suffice to say that we can only be drawn when our energies have aligned themselves to those of the Universal life force, the Father/Mother of all life, whose super-conscious faculties every soul contains in seed form. However, they can only begin to germinate and grow when the energies are right. And even then the awakening this brings with it does not happen for every one of us until we have achieved a certain degree of spiritual maturity.

The journey back into the light of our true nature and the oneness with God is a natural part of the evolutionary program all human beings. The returning point has been reached when, each through their own experiences, our consciousness has expanded and we have sufficiently grown in wisdom and understanding. Assimilating and integrating the lessons of the darker aspects of life is an important part of every person’s return to its Source. When the time is right for us, the Great Father/Mother draws us ever closer. Naturally, this never comes about like the flicking of a switch; it is a development that takes a long time. As the years, months and days pass by us, gradually new feelings begin to stir within us. As they slowly grow stronger, we are instinctively drawn to people with a more spiritual and philosophical outlook on life.

There are certain times in our lives when we could be seriously in danger of ‘catching religion’, even if we previously lacked all interest in such matters. At such times, some are known to have suddenly wandered off into the sunset with a Bible tucked under their arm. A chance meeting, listening to someone on the radio or TV, a website we stumble upon on the internet, reading a book or a magazine may suddenly capture our interest and set us thinking. Typical responses at such times are: ‘This is interesting; why don’t I look into it a bit more, maybe get a book; how about attending a workshop or lecture?’ It is worth our while to follow such hunches, because that indeed is how – one way or another – our great Father/Mother eventually draws each one of us back and invites us to come home into the oneness with It.

Interestingly, even science is now confirming that among the genes we all have in common there is one, which one of its representatives in a 2006 TV interview called ‘the God gene’. Apparently, in about half the population this gene is active, whilst in the other half it is dormant. The active gene seems to help us sense and feel the presence of the Divine in ourselves and the world around us and there then come fleeting moments of awareness of the oneness of life.

For wise reasons the God gene remains quiescent for a long time. Only when a soul has reached a certain degree of spiritual maturity and the energies are aligned in the right way, the gene in question comes alive and begins to stir within. And if any of the spiritual aspects which this work touches upon speak to you and you feel a positive inner response – even if you were never interested in such things before – to me, that is an indication that the Father/Mother are drawing you towards Them and that your God gene is in the process of awakening. For souls who so far do not feel this kind of response, the Father/Mother’s special call has not yet come. Like all great things, it’s that simple.
​From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There’s A Place For Us
*_
_*



*_

There’s a place for us,
Somewhere a place for us.
Peace and quiet and open air
Wait for us
Somewhere.

There’s a time for us,
Some day a time for us,
Time together with time to spare,
Time to learn, time to care,
Some day!
Somewhere.

We’ll find a new way of living,
We’ll find a way of forgiving
Somewhere.

There’s a place for us,
A time and place for us.
Hold my hand and we’re halfway there.
Hold my hand and I’ll take you there
Somehow,
Some day,
Somewhere.

From ‘West Side Story’
Lyrics by Stephen Sondheim
Music by Leonard Bernstein

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘There’s A Place Somewhere’

​Yes,  it’s true. There is as much a time and a place for us when we are  taking part in earthly life as well as when, after a while, we  temporarily say good-bye to it and leave our physical bodies and all  other earthly possessions behind.

There is a place somewhere that  is like the song describes with peace and quiet and the open air of the  greater freedom of the spirit realm, from which we emerge at the  beginning of each new lifetime. We are eternal beings who will never die  and vast numbers of those who are presently taking part in earthly life  have walked the above described way many times before. We don’t  remember anything about these events for the simple reason that the love  and wisdom of the Great Mother of all life has provided that the world  of spirit, the home of Her human children of the Earth, should be the  place where each one of them goes to rest and recuperate from the  inevitable tests and trials, ups and downs of their earthly education.

Because  the lower selves are left behind each time we return to the spirit  realm, at the latest soon after our arrival there we once again become  aware of our true nature and start behaving in keeping with it. That’s  why in this place everybody exists together in peace and harmony. Each  goes about attending to some more lessons in the halls of learning.

During  our times on the Earth, to protect us against ourselves, a veil of  consciousness separates us from the memories of past lifetimes and in  particular of the moments when we shed our outer shell, the physical  body. We would be unable to cope with consciously being aware which way  it happened in some of our previous lifetimes. If we had conscious  access to many of the things we have been up to in the course of our  long evolutionary journey, we would find it impossible to live with  ourselves.

On some occasions we could have died hanging on the  end of a rope, being burnt at the stakes, beheaded, drowned or starved  to death, shipwrecked on a desert island without any hope of ever being  saved. The list is endless. When you think of what is known of human  history, you will realise that old souls must have taken part in  experiences like these time and time again. To create the necessary  balance, sometimes we found ourselves on the giving end of creating  misery and suffering for others and at other times we received this kind  of treatment.

The soul is the storehouse for the memories of  every experience of all our earthly lifetimes. In particular this  applies to the thinking and behaviour patterns we develop along the way.  Through our soul memories they accompany us into each new lifetime and  from the subconscious level they immediately start to influence the way  we behave, feel and experience ourselves and our present existence. In  our thoughts, words and actions the memories of our soul do so  beneficially or detrimentally, as the case may be. Everything depends on  how we developed in previous lifetimes. The soul and its memories are  part of our physical body’s waterbody and may try to reveal themselves  to us through illnesses and what only seemingly are irrational and  unfounded fears and anxieties.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Living In More Peaceful Ways
*_






​Because  on the inner level of life all is one, anything that happens in the  whole of Creation has an affect on everything else. As a result, when we  are healing the whole of Creation heals with us and slowly begins to  recover from the stresses and strains our race with its presence in a  far distant corner of the Universe has inflicted upon the rest of life.  The lesson of patriarchy with is dominion-seeking and warmongering has  had a disturbing influence on the rest of life. Slowly but surely, this  part of our race’s earthly education is drawing to its natural  conclusion.

Every small step  each one of us takes to conduct their lives in more peaceful ways is  another step forward on the individual and collective healing journey of  our world. It brings all of us that bit closer to our new and peaceful  world where hunger and pain, suffering and wars are no longer known and  we live together in harmony and peace. Even the tiniest effort any one  of us makes in this direction is noticed, valuable and treasured by  those in charge of us. At all times, the Angels and Masters are by our  sides in total and unconditional love, ever ready to assist those who  are in danger of giving up in despair and falling by the wayside. They  are the ones who ensure that no soul will forever be lost in the snares  and traps of the illusion that is their present physical existence or  left behind anywhere without their support. Every aspect of life is  taken care of by these wise ones with the greatest diligence and love.

I  would like to share with you the essence of a message from the White  Eagle group of guides from one of the Lodge’s Monday Thoughts on 19th  May 2014:

‘It may seem to you that the great truths of the  Universe have no relevance to your daily encounters and experiences. You  will find that your consciousness expands when you focus your attention  on the wider perspective of eternal wisdom and truth, instead of on the  obstacles of your earthly existence. You then begin to realise how very  small  the problems of your earthly existence truly are, even those  that at times seem to threaten to overwhelm and destroy you.

‘When  you reflect on the evolutionary journey your spirit and soul have  travelled down the ages, your mind begins to understand the grandeur of  life and gets a better perception of its past, present and future. With  time this helps you to become more tranquil and placid, joyous and  humorous, about some of the only apparently overpowering difficulties  you still have to encounter in the course of paying your karmic debts  and balancing your spiritual bankbook. Your faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life increases steadily through the knowledge that God and  the Angels never leave you and are constantly with you. Call upon us, so  that we can show you that it is true that we can be approached any time  of day or night to show you ways of solving even the knottiest problems  and issues that are still demanding your attention.

‘Do not  think that we, your guides and helpers in the world of light, together  with the Angels and Masters in charge of us, fail to understand how  important your human problems are. We appreciate that to you they weigh  just as heavily as for example the birth of a new civilisation would.  Never forget that even civilisations are born, exist and play their part  in the grand scheme of life and then pass away, so that a new  civilisation can be born, one that will be more grandiose and beautiful  than any of those that came before it. Never mind civilisations, whole  worlds and Universes with all their inhabitants have come and gone in  the long evolutionary history of God’s Creation, and kept safe by us.  Such cycles will forever continue, because one gigantic Cosmic breathing  in and out follows the other in an orderly fashion. That, dear Friends,  is what evolution is about.’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Go Of The Old*_

_*




*_​As children of the Great Father/Mother,  everybody has the same rights and duties. Knowing that our Creator loves  us just the way we are, why then do we find it so difficult to do the  same for ourselves and those around us? Because we are in this life to  grow in wisdom and understanding, of course we are allowed to make  mistakes. How else could we learn anything? The wise ones on the Highest  levels of life enjoy with us every bit of learning that is gained and  every modicum of progress any one of us makes. When we repent and show  our willingness to learn from the error of our ways, we shall always be  forgiven. 

Only a fool, or rather someone who is ignorant of life’s true purpose,  believes that in earthly life we can ‘get away with’ things. Because God  is as much part of us as we are of God, and the wise ones in charge of  us in the background of our earthly existence are constantly with us and  observing us, no-one ever gets away with anything and we are never  alone. When the last one of us has grasped and accepted this and of  their own free will changes into a responsible child of God, violence  and crime will disappear forever from our world and genuine and lasting  peace will rule supreme. No matter how long this development may take,  every human being in the end reaches this advanced evolutionary state.

When the right moment has come for one of us, we awaken from our  spiritual slumber and begin to become aware of why we are in this life  and what it is all about. To our astonishment we then discover that the  world around us is in truth a mirror of ourselves. It reveals to us that  whatever we do not like about ourselves, we can change, and that the  things we dislike in others are also in us, mirroring back to us our  hidden unconscious self. We cannot transform other people – they alone  can do that. But, we surely can change ourselves. 

The time has come for realising that it makes no difference how old our  physical body is. As far as our evolution is concerned, the only thing  of importance is the age of our soul. And whenever some new knowledge  comes our way, the only thing that does matter is how we react to it and  what we do with it. The maturity of our soul shows itself in the way we  use it, either for the furtherance of our own interests, for selfish  ends and material gain, or seeking to apply it for the good of others,  without looking for rewards. When giving to and working for others,  there never is any need to ask for something in return. For as long our  efforts are for the wellbeing of humankind and carried out unselfishly,  the Universal laws see to it that blessings of many kinds quite  magically start to flow into our life. 

As pioneers of the New Golden Age we have every right to courageously  look forward into the sparkling future that awaits us and our world in  the Aquarian Age. This world cannot come into being for as long as too  many of us insist on clinging to long outdated beliefs and the thoughts  and behaviour patterns that are based on them. To achieve the progress  that potentially is every human being’s birthright, it is necessary to  let go of many of the old teachings and open ourselves to the wisdom  that is coming our way through new interpretations and the understanding  they are bringing. 

Repeating parrot-fashion, whether something makes sense to us or not,  has been the way of the past. The kind of belief this produces is good  enough for those who are presently taking part in the experiences of  spiritual infancy and childhood, but it is no longer satisfactory when  we have evolved into spiritual adulthood. Continuing to use some of the  old teachings, i.e. the ones that contain a higher esoteric meaning,  makes a great deal of sense once we have become a budding mystic and  seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. Our task then is picking the  best of the old teachings and discarding that which no longer is of any  use or value to us and our world. At that stage our main aim is helping  others to peer beyond the ends of their noses into the higher and  highest realities of life, so that their faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life can be restored, the same as ours. 

The very reason for having been granted the gift of another lifetime at  this particular time is that the Highest expects all of us to add the  learning and insights they are gaining from the experiences of their own  pathway through life to the knowledge that is already available and has  remained valid to this day. Hand in hand with God and the Angels, who  communicate with us through our inner guidance, this is how we are going  to bake a rich new cake from the raisins we are picking from the old,  adding to them the new and exciting discoveries we are in that way  allowed access to. 

Never forget that the law of life is love. In us and our world God’s  love finds its most beautiful expression whenever someone is bringing  forth the best that is within them, without expecting and asking for  anything in return. This kind of love reaches out to all our siblings in  the great family of humankind, whether or not they are known to us or  as yet in harmony with our beliefs.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’

From 'Our World In Transition'

* * *
​

_​_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Stemming The Tide
*_
_*




*_​As  you go through your life, you are sure to encounter some who would like  to stem the tide of new understanding that is now flowing into the  consciousness of our world. When you do, forgive them and think of fate  of the Polish astronomer and mathematician Nicolaus Copernicus,  1473-1543, who established that our planet is not the centre of the  Universe, and that it revolves round the Sun and not the other way  round. Reflecting on how much the understanding of ourselves and our  world has grown by now is clear evidence that it was as true in  Copernicus’ time as it is now, that in the long run, no-one can suppress  the truth.

Yet, to this day, there  are many who try to do just that, in the hope that they may thus be able  to hold back the spiritual development of us and our world. Knowing  that it has ever been so, do not let anyone or anything disturb your  peace of mind and remind yourself how Copernicus’ announcement once  shook the foundations of all Christian beliefs. The Church of Rome,  still all powerful at that time, did its best to undermine his  credibility. However, even with the help of its ruthless and cruel tool,  the Inquisition, it did not succeed. It could not because his discovery  was meant to come to our world through him and at that time.

Goethe,  1749-1832, wrote: ‘Of all discoveries and opinions, none may have  exerted a greater effect on the human spirit than the doctrine of  Copernicus. The world had scarcely become known as round and complete in  itself, when it was asked to waive the tremendous privilege of being  the centre of the Universe. Never, perhaps, was a greater demand made on  mankind – for by this admission so many things vanished in mist and  smoke! What became of our Eden, our world of innocence, piety and  poetry; the testimony of the senses; the conviction of a  poetic/religious faith? No wonder his contemporaries did not wish to let  all this go and offered every possible resistance to a doctrine which  in its converts authorised and demanded a freedom of view and greatness  of thought so far unknown, indeed not even dreamed of.’

Just  imagine! Something many times more magnificent is now taking place. And  you and I are here to help bring it about. Count your blessings if you  are among the wise ones, who can recognise that there is no conflict  between the old and the new; that in fact, there is now a coming  together and a reconciliation of all the beliefs, religions and  philosophies our world has ever known. Through the new understanding  that is ever more strongly flowing into us and our world this is quite  naturally happening.

Yet, when it  comes to sharing the knowledge you find, you are likely to hit some  obstacles in the shape of those who rigidly insist on clinging to  beliefs that have long become outdated. Their eagerness to defend their  viewpoint, may blind them towards the spiritual developments that are  now taking place in us and our world. Respect their views – even if they  fail to do the same for yours. Take comfort from knowing that they too  will understand when their time for doing so has come and the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, will then draw them ever more  into Its loving heart. Even if this takes until another lifetime, or  maybe several, we all get there in the end.

The way I see it is  that none of us has come into this lifetime to destroy any of the  ladders on which our siblings in the human family are still climbing,  but gently and lovingly widening someone’s horizons never harmed anyone.  You can tell by their reaction whether people are ready for what you  have to give. If so, the Highest may have chosen you to be the  instrument and channel for working through. Do not persevere with those  who reject your beliefs, but accept that their time for grasping what  you have to say has not yet come. Leave them to it, move on and let the  Christ Spirit within you, your God or Highest Self, be your shepherd to  guide you to greener pastures, where other sheep – like-minded people –  are willing to graze peacefully, together with you.

Recommended Reading:
‘The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles
*_
_*




*_
​And  now I would like to share with you a collection of essences of several  teachings of the White Eagle group of guides which Anna Hayward used in  her excellent article ‘With Surrender Comes Release’ in Stella Polaris  February/March 2014. My attention was drawn to it in September 2016 when  I was in the middle of updating this part of my jottings.

‘Because  your life, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, is  governed by spiritual laws, you have no need to worry about anything or  feeling fearful and anxious. The Great Father/Mother knows your true  needs and if certain experiences are still necessary in your life, you  may find it helpful to know that they are sent by the love and wisdom of  the Highest. So, hold up your head, walk tall and quietly say to  yourself: ‘This is helping me to grow in wisdom and understanding. I am  one with God. Therefore I shall always be safe and nothing can destroy  me.’

‘At all times, make an effort to think constructively. Know  that in truth the future holds only good and not evil and that even the  last of the things that presently threaten your world so darkly will  pass by. They too will soon be a thing of the past and forgotten.  Thinking this way protects you against attracting negative people and  things into your orbit. If another sorrow has to be endured by you,  remind yourself that a sorrow can be like a rainy day when the light of  the Sun eventually breaks through and a rainbow appears in all its  glory. So it is with human life. Trust the love and goodness of the  Great Father/Mother to send you nothing but good, that your loved ones  are in His/Her care and that their love for them is infinitely greater  than your own.’

‘When you accept with patience and sweet  surrender the tests and trials that are inevitable on your predestined  pathway through life, a light and life-force flows into you that has the  ability to make all things new. You will then find that the  circumstances in your life are gradually smoothing themselves out and  things are beginning to work more harmoniously for you. This strengthens  your conviction that beyond all human efforts there is a power and a  love that at all times is at work behind the scenes of earthly life,  endeavouring to bring peace and happiness to God’s children of the  Earth.

‘Miracles are things earthly minds cannot comprehend,  although in truth they are merely the natural outworking of the Divine  laws on the physical aspects of life. These laws control and manipulate  matter, but they can only do this when the weaker human self steps to  one side, surrenders its will to the will of the Highest and allows them  to happen. This means overcoming your natural instinct for  self-preservation, which is part of the lower self’s nature, not of the  higher.

‘The higher aspects of your being, your Christ nature,  needs to take charge and convince its small and frightened lower earthly  counterpart that all is well. Every one of its fears and apprehensions  has to be overcome. And when we say surrender your whole being to the  Highest, this does not mean you should enter into a state of apathy.  True surrender has its foundation in a strong soul certainty that all  life consists of miracles, that life itself is a miracle, and that  miracles and wonders are possible and can happen when the conditions are  right.

‘In the Egyptian mysteries, there were ceremonies through  which all aspirants on the spiritual pathway had to pass. In the  temples were subterranean passages through which they had to walk. This  is a demonstration of the road all human beings have to travel in the  process of letting go of their fears and learning to trust. It describes  every human soul’s journey soul through the sadness and darkness of  physical life. A great many of us are presently walking this  probationary path. Take heart, we are all finding it hard when there are  so many dark corners and unexpected turns and we don’t have a clue of  where we are going.

‘Higher ranking guides are in charge of us,  your friends and helpers in the spirit world, and even they sometimes  confuse us in what they are telling us. For all of us, there remains but  one thing to do and we ask you to apply this to every aspect of your  present existence: ‘Keep on keeping on with a song in your heart and  rest safely in the knowledge that your whole being is at all times and  forever will be secure in God’s keeping. This is true wherever you may  yet have to walk in the valley of the shadows and darkness of earthly  life.’

‘You may sometimes think to yourself: ‘If only I could see  the spirit people, I am sure they would help me.’ Take comfort from  knowing that you are not meant to see or hear us. All you can do is walk  – though only apparently alone. The test of old has always been the  same as it is today, for as it was in the beginning it is now and  forever shall be! Therefore, whenever you are in need of our assistance,  remind yourself that because you cannot see us in your present  evolutionary state, this does not mean we are not there. We are always  with you, doing our best to help and guide you through the many ups and  downs, tests and trials of earthly life every human spirit and soul has  to cope with.

‘We are not allowed to do the work for you, because  if we did you would not grow in strength, wisdom and understanding. But  when you ask for it, we can provide you with the courage you need to  keep going in all your endeavours. Every test and trial that comes your  way is an initiation of some kind that reveals to us the strength of  your trust and confidence in God’s love, nothing else. As you walk the  spiritual pathway, confused enough about the many twists and turns of  the road, others might be projecting their own ulterior motives onto you  and misjudging you.

‘You are probably also sad about the  mistakes you made and troubled by the problems and sorrows of your daily  personal life. These things in themselves are unlikely to be your first  initiation altogether. And as you walk along the pathway of initiations  and pass through one portal after another, you will encounter as many  tests as it takes to make your faith in God’s love unshakeable. Every  initiation brings you a further expansion of consciousness and a greater  understanding of the nature of God and your own. The whole purpose of  earthly life is that all human beings eventually surrender themselves to  the love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the supreme Spirit,  who is the giver of all life.

‘It would be unrealistic as well as  untrue to say that God only creates good.  Everything that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation was brought into being by the Great  Architect and Designer, who is also responsible for the laws of life.  The main one is the law of love from which the law of evolution branches  out. Nothing is beyond or out of the reach of the Creator’s will and  power. As above, so below and like any creative artists in your world  has to do, the Divine creations at first appear in their crudest and  most elementary form. From there they slowly become more beautiful and  sophisticated in their constant moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life.

‘In the case of humankind, in the  course of  many lifetime each participant slowly evolves from the basest  expressions of their lower earthly nature through to the unfoldment of  their Christ nature. This process eventually moves them onto ever higher  and eventually the highest levels of life. The more evolved you become  yourself, the more easily you can tell by looking at the behaviour of  the people who share your world with you, in which evolutionary phase of  human development on the evolutionary spiral of life they are presently  involved.

‘Each one of us, and that includes us in the world of  light, has to reach a state of absolute trust that God is good and life  is good and that whatever comes our way will always be for our highest  good and greatest joy and provide us with an ever increasing  understanding of the Great Father/Mother’s love. When that idea is so  firmly planted in your consciousness that nothing can shake it any more  and nothing can obstruct your vision of the true purpose and meaning of  life, only then are you allowed to enter the land of light with shining  eyes.

‘Because on the inner level all life is one, everything  affects everything else in some way. In earthly life you are all  influenced to a degree by forces that at first seem to be beyond your  control. They are the desires of your own lower earthly nature and with  the passing of time each one of you must learn to take charge of and  master them. When they have been shed, they form the mud at the bottom  of the pond that feeds the lotus flower of your higher nature. You then  no longer look at earthly life as a term of imprisonment, because you  know that whether you are dwelling on the Earth or on the higher levels  of life, having shed the things you no longer need, you are free. All  human souls in earthly life eventually have to learn how to gain access  to and use their very own innermost powers to achieve this kind of true  freedom.’
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sweet Surrender*

_*



*_

 Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many, remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On The Healing Work
*
*




*
​The  following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of  guides that appeared in Stella Polaris October/November 2016 under the  heading ‘The Gentle Brother’: ‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how  to tune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly minds into the  frequency of the Universal Christ. We would like you to become aware of  how important the efforts of every individual human being who is willing  to do their share of bringing peace and healing to all of humankind and  its world are.

‘A great deal of selfishness in earthly life is  caused not as much by wilfulness as thoughtlessness. But the more you  advance on the spiritual pathway of life, the more your need for  assessing the value of every one of your thoughts, words and actions  disappears. This is because once your heart has attuned itself to the  Highest, acting spontaneously in good, kind and loving ways is natural  for you in every situation. Whatever tasks then present themselves to  you, the love in our heart attends to them and you find solutions that  are for the highest good and greatest joy of all.

‘Spontaneous  goodwill and thoughtfulness, spiritually correct behaviour and perfect  balance between the material and spiritual aspects of life, that’s what  each one of you in earthly is ultimately striving for. And the more  people come together and attune themselves to God’s infinite love and  the spirit of good, we, your siblings on the other side of the veil of  consciousness, can use your groups as channels through which the  goodness and kindness of the spirit realm increasingly flows. As nothing  is as infectious as these things, open your hearts and souls so that  the love of the Christ spirit can flow into those around you and from  there into the whole of your world.

‘Once the power of thought is  understood, it can be used by anyone to create a life that is filled  with beauty and kindness, peace and harmony. This is because whenever  you practise right thinking to help others by sending them constructive  and positive thoughts only, the Universal laws ensure that you receive  more of the same in return. As everything one of you sends forth has to  be repaid, good thinking therefore serves a double purpose.

‘The more of you are doing these things, the speedier your whole world will be filling with the goodwill of Universal love. This kind of love is no sickly sentiment but a potent force that is capable of raising humankind from the darkness of ignorance about its true nature and destiny into the light of consciously being aware of these things, as well as the duties they entail. This is how all of you are slowly but surely moving from experiencing the always brief and temporary realities of earthly life into the eternal realm of your spirit nature and the joys that are waiting for you there. 

‘All we can do is to give  you broad outlines of the principles involved and the foundations upon  which you yourselves have to build your new world. Knowing them empowers  you to act as one of the pioneers and servers of the Aquarian Age.  Never forget that your present thoughts, words and actions are vital  building materials you will be using many times over in future  incarnations on different planes and planets. You are not alone in your  work. You may not be able to see us and not always sense our presence  because doing so would not be good for you.

‘This is for the  simple reason that it would prevent you from bringing forth and  developing your own inner strength and learning to trust your own  capabilities when you are working hand in hand with God and us. But no  matter what happens, rest assured that you never have been or will be on  your own. Although you were not aware of it for a long time, for as  long as you have been taking part in earthly life, you have always been  holding on to the hand of your true brother/sister, the Universal  Christ, who blesses each one of you and us with His/Her presence.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When You Wish Upon A Star*_

_*





*_When you wish upon a star,
Makes no difference who you are,
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is to extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

Fate is kind.
She brings to those who love
The sweet fulfilment of their secret longing.

Like a bolt out of the blue,
Fate steps in and sees you through,
When you wished upon a star,
Your dreams come true.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is too extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

When you wish upon a star,
Your dream comes true.
Each time we wish upon the Highest Star,
The Universal Christ, 
The Angels see to it that it really does.

Jesse McCartney
From Walt Disney’s ‘Pinocchio’

Recommended Viewing:
•  ‘When You Wish Upon A Star’
​The Universe loves people who have the  courage to commit themselves to a task. When we give of our best and  send nothing but kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into our  world, the spiritual background of our world responds joyously and helps  us to remove the obstacles in our way. When we dream the impossible  dream and reach for the only seemingly unreachable Highest Star, the  Universal Christ’s spirit, Its energies then gives wings to our vision  into us and has the power to lift us and our world way above their  present evolutionary level. 

When this happens, we are taking part in the alchemy of love and through  the experiences of our own life we discover that the higher esoteric  meaning of the alchemical process is the change of humankind’s leaden  earthly part into the pure gold of its higher spiritual nature. Because  they thought that with the help of alchemy the base metals of our world,  for example lead, really could be turned into gold, it’s no longer  surprising that the people of past ages did not succeed with their  quest. Taking spiritual concepts literally will never get us earthlings  anywhere. The very reason of our present existence is the search for  true and everlasting riches. The pot of gold at the end of this  particular rainbow is once more hidden in the wisdom and truth of our  own and our world’s spiritual background. 

Towards the end of humankind’s earthly education every one of us, high  and low alike, at last becomes aware of their true nature and the  presence of the Universal laws. This enables us to send nothing but good  thoughts, words and deeds into our world and when we do our best to  bring forth and practise the qualities of our Christ nature in every one  of our daily encounters, the leaden desires of our earthly nature are  left behind and the alchemy of love transforms them into the pure gold  of our Christ nature.

When we ask for healing in our prayers, meditations and quiet  reflections and tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly  mind into the frequencies of the Highest Star and the brightest Light in  the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, our vibrations attune  themselves to Its white healing magic. After a consultation with the  Lords of Karma, the Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, send  the Angels of healing and peace to do everything possible in view of  the Karmic conditions that prevail in the area and the people we are  focussing on. Whenever one of us unselfishly works for the blessing and  healing of our whole world, the Angels never leave us. Never forget that  when the inner and outer aspects of our planet are healing, the same  happens to everybody and therefore also us.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *   
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Clay Balls
*






​One  day a man was exploring some caves by the seashore, when in one of them  he found a bag that contained a number of hardened clay balls. It was  like someone had made them and then left them out in the Sun to bake.  Although they didn’t look like much, the man was sufficiently intrigued  to take the bag with its contents home. Strolling along the beach, he  threw one clay ball after the other into the ocean as far as he could.

He  was doing this without thinking about it, until he dropped one of the  balls. Hitting a rock near him, it cracked open and the man saw to his  astonishment that the ball contained a beautiful precious stone.  Excitedly, he opened the remaining ones. Oh wonder! Each one of them  contained a similar treasure. A small fortune in jewels was hidden in  the remaining balls. If only he had known, he would have kept them all.

Our  contact with people is similar to the man’s experience. Until we become  aware of the inner life and value of all human beings, we may look at a  person and even ourselves, but the only thing we can see is a physical  body, unaware that this is merely an exterior vessel of clay for getting  around in earthly life. It takes us a long time to realise that even  those who do not look like much from the outside, in truth they are a  spirit and soul that has the potential of shining forth with great  beauty.

It is very foolish indeed to look at some folks as less  important than those whose outside appearance is more beautiful or  stylish or they are better known and wealthier than others. Such a  faulty perception renders us unable to discover the treasures that may  be hidden in the people we meet. The picture changes dramatically as  soon as we take the time to get to know the person in front of us and  perceive them the way God and the Angels do.

Viewed from the  perspective of the Highest Forces of life each one of us is already  perfect, i.e. whole, a shining six-pointed start whose upper and lower  triangle, the higher and lower aspects of our nature, are already  working together in perfect harmony. From this standpoint the clay image  breaks away and our inner vision discovers the other person’s hidden  gems that are sparkling and glowing in all their glory.

Wise ones  never forget that at least in seed form all human beings contain every  one of God’s characteristics and powers and everything that is good,  right and beautiful is of God and serves our own evolutionary pathway  and that of our whole world. All of us are potentially like one of the  clay balls the man found, capable of developing the great treasures that  for a long time have to remain hidden from our own view. Even the most  menial and lowest in our midst can and will in the fullness of time  bring their own inner jewels forth. Aspiring lightworkers and healers  assist this process by addressing the God or Christ aspect in others  because that helps it to burst forth from its inner hiding place.

The  structure of clay that surrounds the Christ aspect of everyone’s nature  eventually breaks through. Many times this comes about when someone  hits a particularly massive rock on their journey through life, in the  shape of one of those major obstacles that every human being once in a  while has to encounter to help us break open. This can happen in many  different ways. For some it’s depression, for others an accident or a  life-threatening illness. Any of these events can represent an  invaluable tool for breaking open of the protective shell that for a  long time surrounds the highest, most precious and valuable part of us,  the living God within.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of  friendship and siblinghood with all life. That’s why ever more of us are  reaching out to others in friendship and love, for example through the  social media. Making friends with everybody who comes our way is easier  when one reflects on humankind’s common heritage, pathway and final  destination of returning into the conscious awareness of our oneness  with God and our true nature, which is love. The more we approach others  in the spirit of the Aquarian Age, the easier the passage through this  difficult time of transformation is sure to become for us and our world.   

Appreciate everything that is in your life, especially your  family and friends. Everything is a gift from the Great Father/Mother of  life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. Bearing this  in mind, one realises that life is too short for anything but friendship  and seeking to be a true friend to all who are in need of one. God and  the Angels and Masters, our friends and helpers in the world of light  are our best friends of all. From the moment of our creation they have  been with us and forever they shall be. Never ask them to guide your  footsteps, unless you are willing to follow the advice they are going to  give you through your inner guidance and then do the walking.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Are Special
*_





​ Are you aware that every human being,  each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own  unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of  our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very  special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally  and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the  whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like  us and who is irreplaceable. Our eyes and hair, hands and  handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us.  No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we  do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as  ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic  endeavours. Nobody perceives things * quite the way we do and no-one can  feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been  someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh  or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else. 

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked  the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if  others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have  their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our  evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every  one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite  likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than  we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this  applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our  Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children  of the Earth, with a different set of talents. 

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have  been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more  opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts  produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the  entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of  musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is  intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique  creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone  else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible. 

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose  functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All  of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one  for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the  idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our  Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly  personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even  the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we  and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere. *

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or  cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way  we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody  contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to  achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind  and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the  best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s  Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our  consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at  the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our  share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place  for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of  us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our  world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has  been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of  us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To  enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of  wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to  reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our  feelings and our natural inclinations. 

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not  those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even  our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others  can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our  special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with  Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges  of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with  developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential  and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure  to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this  does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one.  So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier  than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of  potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more  could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not  going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know  that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round  of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to  fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they  work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they  receive through the world of their innermost feelings. 

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make  the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to  do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and  the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation.  Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our  chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our  beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers,  guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own  contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her  Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine. 

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of  our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody  and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely  unselfish, because although we are presently working for future  generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once  again be walking amongst them in a different guise *. And if that does  not make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please  tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It  came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long  time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in  bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When  you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold  communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost  sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those  around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so  will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or  otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one  of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the  blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can  flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of  self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money  to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic *. It is  strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to  them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have  cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely  aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest  healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this  cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the  Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life. 

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate  their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of  earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones.  Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the  unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small  earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As  soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing  comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and  soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but  all future ones. 

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing  their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more  spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her  children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing.  On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are  doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’  In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human  being. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•    ‘How Did Everything Begin?’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Will Succeed!
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘I will persist until I succeed. I was  not delivered into this world in defeat and failure does not course in  my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be prodded by my shepherd. I am a  lion and refuse to talk, walk and sleep with sheep. The slaughterhouse  of failure is not my destiny. I will persist until I succeed.

‘I refuse to imitate or copy anyone, for I want to be uniquely me. How  else can I discover who or what I truly am and what I am capable of? I  know that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are  possible, that they love us and at all times are willing to help, if we  but ask. That’s why I turn to them to tell me intuitively, through my  inner guidance, how I can be of service to them and act as their  channel. That way I am sure to find my way and never fail but succeed,  always.’ 
Augustine ‘Og’ Mandino II, 1923 –1996
From ‘The Greatest Salesman in the World’
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Success
*
​ _*




*_​ It’s not the amount of money we have,
Or how many acres we own.
It’s not the mansions we live in
That spells success in our home.

It’s the little things we do each day,
The kind words that are spoken.
It’s helping those who are down and out,
And healing hearts that are broken.

It’s doing any job as best we can.
It’s the loving and giving in life.
It’s the keeping our eye on higher things
And our chins up  in every strife.

So, if you’re the kind that wants to succeed,
Make sure you help souls in distress.
A life that is clean, a heart that is true,
Doing our best, at all times,
That alone is true success.

How much better we left our world
Than we once found it, 
And the efforts we made to achieve this,
That alone is what counts when,
At the end of our present lifetime, 
We once more stand before ourselves,
In the spirit world.

Stripped of everything that belongs to the Earth, 
We assess our performance so far.
Everything we have done in all our lifetimes 
Up to that point, 
Are placed into the scales of Divine justice.
Material success on its own 
Brings no spiritual progress and 
When weighed in these scales, 
It is found wanting.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Take These Broken Wings
*_
​ 




​ Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Amen​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’​ 
 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’​ 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Nature And Our Own
*_
_*



*_​
I believe that we have been granted the gift of another lifetime at this particular time so that we may find a new understanding of God’s nature and our own. For me the best way of approaching such an immense and delicate topic is with the help of astrological concepts. So that’s what we are going to do in this chapter. Let’s start with the fact that everything is of God and that God is everywhere. Nothing in the whole of Creation is beyond or out of the reach of God’s power. God to me is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns.

We were created in God’s image and everything that is in God is therefore also in us. The power aspect of God and us, women and men alike, is masculine; it expresses itself through Fire and Air. The Goddess is its feminine counterpart; she is the devotional, sensitive, feeling aspect of God and the soul of the whole of Creation. Through the feminine elements of Earth and Water, the Mother yields to and shapes herself in response to the creative ideas and impulses she receives from the Father, the masculine aspects of Fire and Air. Fire represents the first spark of creation, the creative idea. It is transmitted through the Air element, a symbolism for the mental faculties of the Highest Mind; our own small earthly mind is an integral part of it.

 Even God, and by that I mean its masculine aspect, cannot create anything on its own. God needs his Goddess as much as she needs him; the same is true for the feminine and the masculine parts of our nature. To create new worlds and populate them, God and Goddess on the highest levels of life lovingly work together in harmonious and peaceful co-operation, by silently responding to each other’s wishes. This creative principle applies to all levels of our world and all worlds. To bring into being the badly needed and desired new and peaceful world, each must make their own contribution and do their share of the healing work this requires. The first visible sign that this is happening in our world on the outer level of life is that the genders are beginning to recognise and respect their own and each other’s true value as beloved children of the Universe. It is necessary to accept and bring together all aspects of our nature, so they can learn to work together peacefully and harmoniously, the way they do in our Creator. 

The same as God and Goddess cannot exist without each other, we – the children of the Earth – are lopsided and unable to function properly for as long as we are only acting on one aspect of our nature, i.e. the feminine or the masculine. Everybody has a sleeping partner inside who is waiting to be tapped into consciously, so that by coming alive we shall become whole. The feminine is the guiding, caring and nurturing presence that protects all lifeforms in all worlds. When the masculine element Fire, together with its companion Air, is left to its own devices without the restraining, softening and cooling influence of the feminine elements Earth and Water, their counterpart, it is bereft of all feelings and becomes increasingly destructive. Warring nations at each other’s throats, inventing ever more devilish contraptions of destruction bear witness to the truth of this. 

The masculine Fire sign Sagittarius rules vast topics like higher education of all kinds, among them religions and philosophies. Fire in this sign is of a spiritual nature and is said to burn mellower than in the other Fire signs. Do not be deceived by this though! Although the fire burns in a different way in Sagittarius, it can turn into the most destructive one of all. By the time it reaches this sign, even an unevolved soul has its learning from the Aries and Leo experiences under its belt. When the Sagittarian fire unites itself with the negative aspects of these two signs, the result can be worked out on two fingers; it can be an especially lethal combination in the context of religions. Just look at the state of our world now and see for yourself how the push, drive, enthusiasm, over-confidence, arrogance and intolerance of Aries, ruled by Mars, the God of war, comes together with the abundance of creative ideas of Leo. Now, take a look at the weapons arsenal of our world and you can see what happens when they are applied to means of destroying each other. 

To this day, there is much evidence in our world that a small amount of knowledge is indeed a dangerous thing. All along it seems to have been very much part of unevolved human nature that having got hold of one small corner of God’s truth, we believe to have found the answer to everything. In such cases the Sagittarian fire may express itself as religious fanaticism that is willing to go on the rampage and turn us into a crusader. Carried away by the missionary zeal of our still limited vision of life we then allow ourselves to be guided by the dogma and creed of religions, whose teachings could have long lost most of their validity for the times we live in. Either we choose such a belief system consciously in this lifetime or, unbeknown to our earthly self now, we do so before physical birth in the world of spirit. Another expression is the priest who blesses those who go to war and the weapons for maiming, killing and suppressing others. 

The human spirit in both genders, without its soul, is masculine. It is in this world to become familiar with all its aspects and learn their wise handling. First and foremost it must get to know the destructiveness of its nature, and that pain is the result when any of God’s creatures is hurt. The best way of demonstrating this is through having to spend as many lifetimes in physicality as it takes to learn this. Every spirit and its soul must spend time on the Earth plane and move about in a physical body, an extremely delicate and sensitive vehicle, so each can find out through their own experiences that this body gets hurt easily and, at the extreme end of the scale, can be killed and lost for good. 

That is why time and again, a new physical body has to be created through souls who are already on the Earth plane. Into it enters a spirit, equipped with its own soul that is capable of absorbing and retaining the knowledge and understanding that is gained; through them it grows and expands. There is no way of imbibing life’s most vital lessons, like getting to know the meaning of pain or death and dying, than at times finding ourselves alternatively at the giving and the receiving end of painful experiences. 

Will and power are the masculine aspects of God; wisdom and love are their feminine counterpart, the Goddess. In inexperienced souls the masculine is likely to still express itself in an unrestrained lust for power, no matter what the cost. For as long as the soul is still lost in the darkness of its ignorance of its own true nature and spiritual requirements, it seeks to wield power over others by dominating and suppressing them. Those who are in some way weaker, dependent, helpless and therefore unable to put up any serious resistance are particularly at risk, especially children and animals. 

If only those who to this day see their only role in life as dishing out suffering to all and sundry knew what kind of Karma they are so happily creating for themselves and that in due course every bit of it is sure to return to them! Yet, let’s not sit in judgement over any one of them, but forgive them as we too must have been through such experiences, because no-one can learn our lessons for us.

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Negative People
*_
​ 





For as long as we allow them to,
Negative people try to:
•    Demean our value.
•    Destroy our image
•    And self-confidence.
•    Damage our dreams.
•    Discredit our imagination.
•    Refuse to believe in our abilities 
•    And don’t trust our opinions.
•    Undermine our self-confidence and
•    Trust in the basic goodness of life.​ 
The dark energies of negative people  draw more of the same towards them. And the gloom of their perception of  life and their inability to see something good in anything, when  endured for too long can drag you down into the abyss of their  depression. Psychic protection is recommended when you have to be with  one of them. Best of all, steer clear of them as much as possible.
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Psychic Protection’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Vision*_








The lens through which I look
Is clouded and distorted.
Shapes and images play across my mind.
I must have been blind.

What filter have I been using
To view the world, to see myself?
Generations of do’s and don’ts, fail and pass
Have clouded the glass.

Through the years, the tears
Fall silently down the pane, and
Looking out I perceive
The outside landscape of what’s in me.

No longer will my sight
Be predetermined by someone else.
The view is clear, the time is right
Thankful I receive my second sight.

The glistening pane is now clear
As each image comes into view
Finally I can see – 
The real me.

Laurie D. Werner


From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The One In The Glass*

_*



*_

When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world, for a day,
Just go to a mirror and look at yourself,
And see what you then have to say.

It isn’t our partner, children or friend,
Who judgement upon us must pass;
The one whose verdict counts most, in the end,
Is staring at us, from the glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the one in the glass says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please, not the rest!
We’re with ourselves, right up to the end,
And shall have passed our most dangerous, difficult test,
If the one in the glass still is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in the glass.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Things That Really Matter*_







​I grew up in the thirties, forties and  fifties and had very practical parents. My mother, God love her and rest  her soul, washed aluminium foil after she cooked in it, to prepare it  for another use. She was the original recycle queen before anyone had  invented a name for this kind of behaviour. My father was one of those  who could put his hand to anything. Every spare moment he could find –  and people worked very hard and long hours in those days, so there  weren’t many of them – he used to repair things around the house or for  making something. 

My parent’s marriage was good, their dreams were focused and a circle of  relatives and friends lived close by. I can see the two of them now,  father with a pipe in his mouth, pushing his manual lawn mower and  mother with an apron round her middle, a dishcloth and a duster in her  hands. People knew how to fix things in those days and everything was  mended from curtain rods, radios, screen doors, ovens and their doors,  to every part of clothing. Things were kept instead of thrown away.

When I think of this way of life these days it drives me crazy with all  its fixing and renewing. I reached a point when I believed that wasting  things meant being affluent and I felt safe in the knowledge that there  would always be some more of everything. But when my mother died, I  realised that sometimes there just can’t be any more. The pain of this  discovery struck me very hard, but through it I learned how occasionally  that which we care about most gets worn out and goes from us, never to  return. That’s why these days the people, animals and things I treasure  in my life, I love and care for to the best of my ability. Whenever  possible, I try to fix things when they’re broken and make every effort  to heal what has become sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses as it is for ageing parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We keep  them in our lives because they deserve to be kept and we are worthy of  having them around. And when we have matured spiritually, it’s good to  eventually find out that some things really can be kept forever. This is  because love is the law of life and the greatest power in the whole of  Creation that nothing will ever be able to destroy. First in line of  these things are beloved parents and partners, then siblings and other  relatives, as well as friends who have moved on into the world of light.  Not much needs to change in any of these relationships. Don’t take my  word for it. Just find a quiet space, calm the outer mind and listen  deep into your heart. You may hear the following message from them:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. Life is an absolute  and unbroken continuity and in truth there is no death. On the inner  level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of  you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have  gone through the great transformation before you. If that’s what we both  wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was. Between you  and me life can continue to be everything it has always meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to  happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to  accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to  tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of  your mind. That can only happen, if you want it to be this way. But if  you still yearn for me, the way I long for you, the death of my physical  body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer  to each other than it was ever possible in earthly life.’

The rest of this message you can find in 
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’



* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Course In Relationship Healing
*_
_*




*_
When it comes to healing all their relationships
The most important words for wise ones are:
1)    ‘I made a mistake. I truly am sorry.
I want to learn from it and do better.
Will you help me and meet me halfway?’
They don’t say these things unless they truly mean them.
2) ‘You did a good job!’
3) ‘What do you think?’
4) ‘If you please!’
5) ‘Do you mind?’
6) ‘Thank you!’
7)    ‘We’
And the least important word for wise ones is: ‘I’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Sigh*_







Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever;
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

Sing no more ditties, sing no more
Of dumps so dull and heavy;
The fraud of men was ever so,
Since summer first was leavy.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

William Shakespeare
English poet, playwright and actor
1564-1616


* * *


Sigh no more, dear Ladies.
The patriarchy is definitely over
And with it the domination of the
Male forces of our world 
Over their feminine counterpart.
A golden age already is in full swing
That with the passing of time will
Establish in our world the total
Equality of the genders,
Peacefully and harmoniously
Both of them together will be 
Striving to serve the highest good 
And the greatest joy of all.

But if you have to sigh, dear Ladies,
Do so for those among the males of our species
Who are finding it hard to adjust to their new role
As equal partners of the women around them.
Tap into gift of the love and wisdom
You have inherited from the Great Mother.
Use it freely to teach the men 
You come into contact with 
How to treat all women with 
The respect they deserve as the 
Ones through whom life is given.

Aquarius 
2017

Recommended Viewing:
Un Sospiro
By Franz Liszt
(A Sigh)

•    Video 1
•    Video 2

Best watched full screen.

From ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’​
 ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Kindness*_

_*




*_
Kindness is a present anyone can give.
Sometimes as simple as a smile,
A word of understanding,
Time for chatting a while,
Writing a letter, a text or an e-mail.

Such gifts anyone can bring
Who thinks of us with a loving heart.
When they come wrapped in the warmth
From deep within the sender,
Their beauty sets each day apart.

Sandie Stevens
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Forget And Remember
*_
_*




*_
Forget each kindness you do, as soon as it’s done,
The praise that falls upon you, the moment it’s won.
Any slander you hear. Never repeat it.
Every slight, spite and sneer, whenever you meet it.

But remember every kindness that’s done to you, whatever its measure.
Praise by others won and return the same to them with pleasure.
Every promise you make and keep it, to the letter.
Those who lend you and help them by being a grateful debtor.

Remember any happiness that ever came your way in living.
Forget worries and distress, and be hopeful and forgiving.
Remember everything that’s good and true,
And never forget that the Heavens are watching over you.
That way you are sure to find from youth to old age,
That many hearts love you.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I  Wish You Enough*_

_*




*_
I wish you enough Sunshine to keep your attitude bright,
No matter how grey some days may be.

I wish you enough rain,
To help you appreciate the Sun
And so the good things of the Earth can grow. 
They need both, the same as we do. 

I wish you enough understanding
To recognise and accept this,
So that instead of grumbling about it
You give thanks to the Highest Forces of life
And praise them for glory of their wisdom.  

I wish you the kind of happiness
That comes from knowing your true nature
And that the essence of your being is immortal and eternal.

I wish you enough pain,
To make the smallest joys of your earthly existence
Appear much bigger.

I wish you enough gain,
To satisfy all your wanting,

But I also wish you enough loss,
So you appreciate everything you have got.

And I wish you enough awareness,
To get you through what’s generally called final good-byes,
Knowing that the spirit and soul of your loved ones is immortal 
Like yours and cannot die.
Even when they depart from the earthly plane of life,
Saying good-bye is never final at all.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​
* * *  ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Solitude





*_​
With every day that passes
 I re-discover my need for times of solitude.
I have found that without them it is impossible to recognise
Myself and everybody else in the light of who we truly are: 
The beloved children of the Great Father/Mother of all life.
On the earthly plane most of us are struggling hard 
To deal with the results of the seeds sown 
By our own ignorance and weakness, 
Selfishness and greed, anxieties and fears.

To overcome these aspects of our lower nature,
They have to be accepted by us into 
The light and warmth of our Christ nature,
With love and forgiveness for ourselves and 
All those who ever trespassed against us.
The work involved can only be carried out in true solitude,
Because on the inner level we are then
More firmly connected with others.
This makes it easier to love and forgive them 
The way God loves and forgives us.

There is a difference between false and true solitude:
One is a flight from the people around us
That separates us from them. 
But the other helps us to feel our oneness with them.
In false solitude we are alone with our own 
Selfishness and sadness, pain and bruised sensitivities.
True solitude allows us to communicate with our Creator,
And everything that exists in our world and all others.
Through this  our inner connection with all life
Finds the healing that is essential at this time 
Of our own individual spiritual rebirth 
And that of our whole race and world.  
And the awareness of everyone’s Divinity
Brings us the realisation that in spirit
All of us truly have always been brothers and sisters.

True solitude provides us with the breaks 
Everybody needs from time to time
To reflect on and contemplate things, 
So they can be assimilated into our consciousness. 
In this process we get to understand ourselves,
The purpose and meaning of our existence 
And our pathway through life better.

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’
​
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Birthday Prayer
*_
_*




*_
Reflecting on this lifetime’s journey, so far,
Mother-Father Creator, from where I stand now,
It is easy to see that Your Grace has always been with me,
And that the failings, dangers and mistakes of my life,
As well as the joys, pleasures and adventures were necessary
For teaching me many invaluable lessons.

Thank You for the loving support of all those around me
And also for the wisdom of my spirit guides and helpers.
The more I progress in life, the more I can feel
That they have always been there for me,
Guiding, inspiring and encouraging me to carry on,
No matter what lessons were presenting themselves.

At times it has been easy to feel Your presence,
But all too frequently it felt as if I had to walk by faith alone.
Forgive me for being slow and finding it hard to trust
Your guidance and protection,
And for the times I was unkind and unloving,
Towards others as well as myself,
And whenever else I failed to make good use of Your Grace.

From the bottom of my heart and soul
I thank you for my ever growing awareness of
Your loving presence in me and my life
And for my ever deepening understanding
That You are as much part of me, as I am of You.

My journey through the rest of my present lifetime
Is lit by the memories of past mercies You have shown me,
Beloved Mother-Father Creator.
May the Christ Spirit with its wisdom and love
Come ever more fully alive in me,
So that I can serve You,
The way You always have been and forever will be
Serving me and my life, and all life.

May Your servants, the Angels and Masters
And all other spirit friends and helpers forever be with me,
To guide and protect me,
And keep me and my world from all harm.
All thanks and praise, all glory and honour be to You
For the gift of my life and all life.

Amen

George Appleton
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer For True Wisdom
*_
_*



*_

Lord, Thou knowest better than I know myself
That I am growing older and will some day be old.
Keep me from the fatal habit
Of thinking I must say something
On every subject and on every occasion.

Release me from craving to straighten out everybody’s affairs.
Make me thoughtful, but not moody,
Helpful, but not bossy.
With my vast store of wisdom,
It seems a pity not to use it all,
But Thou knowest, Lord,
That I want a few friends left at the end.

Keep my mind free from the endless recital of details.
Give me wings to get to the point.
Seal my lips on my aches and pains.
They are increasing and the love of rehearsing them
Is becoming ever sweeter, as the years go by.
I dare not ask for grace enough to enjoy
The tales of others’ pains,
But help me to endure them with patience.

I dare not ask for improved memory,
Only for a growing humility and a lessening cocksureness,
When my memory seems to clash with that of others.
Teach me the glorious lesson
That I could be mistaken, occasionally.
Keep me reasonably sweet.
I do not want to be a Saint,
Some of them are so hard to live with,
But a sour old person is
One of the crowning works of the devil.

Give me the ability to see good things in unexpected places,
And talents in unexpected people.
And grant me, O Lord, the gift
Of having the grace to tell them so.
Amen

A Nun’s Prayer
From the Seventeenth Century

​​From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’​ 
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Saint Theresa’s Prayer
*_
​ _*



*_

May there be peace within you, today and always.
May you trust God that you are exactly who you are 
And where you are meant to be.
May you not forget the infinite possibilities that exist in God
And may you use every one of your gifts
For the greatest joy and the highest good of all,
Never for selfish purposes.
​ May this help you to pass all your love 
To anyone who is in need of it.
And may you forever rest safely in the knowledge
That you are a beloved child of God,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

Peace be with you.

Amen

Saint Theresa
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of A Hug*_







A hug is beneficial because it feels good.
It disperses loneliness and the fear of each other.
It’s self-esteem building when you say to yourself:
‘Wow! I am lovable, someone wants to hug me!’
Besides a hug slows down ageing because at heart
People who enjoy hugging never grow old.

A hug eases tensions and insomnia.
It keeps arms and shoulder muscles in good condition.
It enhances the environment
And is therefore ecologically sound.
It’s democratic as well,
Because everybody is always eligible.
And on top of all that it’s portable.
You can take it with you wherever you go.

A hug is a sign of friendship 
And adds another dimension to 
Being together merely as physical beings.
It saves heat and that makes it energy efficient.
Difficult days are made more bearable
And happy ones better still
By making you feel good all day.
And that’s why I am sending you 
An extra great big special hug,
Right now!
God bless you and keep you safe, 
Always. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Little Hug*_







Whenever you’re feeling sad
And things just won’t go right,
When your usual happy smile
Has vanished out of sight,
Look at this little hug from me.

Keep it for the times you feel lost and lonely,
To remind you there’s someone who loves you
And really cares about you and your wellbeing,
Especially spiritually,
And that’s me.

With love – Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Word At The Right Time
*_
_*




*_
​As  a rule silence is golden and whenever we manage to keep our peace we  usually do not regret it. Yet, there are exceptions to every rule and  sometimes not saying anything is decidedly wrong. But occasionally we  keep silent because we do not know what to say, especially when someone  has suffered a severe personal loss. Well, what can we say? When every  conceivable remark we could possibly make seems inadequate, we need to  turn to the wise one within. A simple prayer like: ‘Please help me find  the right words,’ is enough. Pay attention to its response and you will  be amazed at what comes to you.

Frequently, we tend to remain  silent in the hope of avoiding the awkwardness and discomfort of such  situations. Suppose we hear that an acquaintance lost a child in a  traffic accident or to a serious illness or someone is wading through  the depths of depression. What can we say? It is one thing to pay a  condolence call to someone who has lost a parent, but it would still be  rather callous to say: ‘Please accept my sympathies, but it is the way  of our world that parents die before their children and not the other  way round.’ It might be better to gently explain how we perceive the  situation, that the parent has been released from earthly life and is  now alive and well in the world of spirit, our true home. The situation  is very different when we encounter grieving parents who have lost a  child. Because we do not know what to say, we may simply avoid the  bereaved family or the depressed person, but this would be wrong because  it adds the burden of loneliness to their suffering.

May we all  be spared from such experiences. But should we hear of tragedies and  suffering, let’s not stay away or keep silent. And when we feel  another’s pain, may we have the courage to say so and not hesitate to  say something like: ‘I am feeling with you.’ If the person is unfamiliar  with the concept that in truth there is no death, try to bring this  idea closer to them, but choose your words very carefully and don’t  forget to ask your inner guidance in your mind for the right words. When  the simplest ones are said with heartfelt sincerity, they have the  power to lift and support distressed spirits.

Obviously mere  words cannot restore anyone’s loss or take away their depression. Yet,  there is a great deal of truth in the old saying: ‘A sorrow shared is a  sorrow halved and a joy shared means doubling it.’

Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of A Kind Word
*_
_*




*_
Drop a pebble into the water. Just a splash and it’s gone,
While its ripples travel outwards on and on.
Spreading from the centre of the drop, they flow out to sea
And no-one can tell where their end will ever be.

It’s the same with words of kindness. In a flash they are gone,
But their ripples are sure to keep circling on and on,
Having the power to bring a renewal of hope and joy.
If you could see much comfort and healing comes with each splashing wave
You’d find it hard to believe the effects of the kindness you gave.

So drop a word of cheer and kindness whenever you can.
Though in a minute you forget,
The gladness and joy you once gave may be circling yet.
The waves of comfort create a music that can be heard
Over miles and miles of water,
By the power of one kind word.

James W. Foley
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​ 
* * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Beauty Tips

*_





For attractive lips, speak words of kindness.
For lovely eyes, seek out the good in people.
For a slim figure, share your food with the hungry.
For beautiful hair, let a child run his/her fingers through it once per day.
For poise, walk with the knowledge that you never walk alone.
People, even more than things, have to be restored, 
Renewed, revived, reclaimed and redeemed,
So never throw out anyone.

If you ever need a helping hand, remember that
there is one at the end of each one of your arms.
And the older you grow, the more your discover
that you have two hands:
one for helping yourself and 
the other one for helping others.

Audrey Hepburn
Read at her funeral years after she wrote the above.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Optimist’s Creed
*_
_*



*_

I see the good in all people and situations.
Even though it’s still invisible in many of us,
Because everybody is a spark of the Divine,
It is there nonetheless.
And because the law of life is love and evolution,
Everything that happens serves the wise higher purpose
Of moving us and our world forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That’s why seeing something good in everything
Is by no means foolishly optimistic.  
Spiritually it is realistic and sound
Because it helps to bring the good forth.

Life is basically very simple.
What we send into our world returns to us.
That’s why from now on I send nothing but love.
And because our thoughts create our reality,
My optimism is bound to come true in the end.
And so I think only of that which is good, right and beautiful
And strive to do my best at all times,
As in that case only more of the same can return to me.

I talk health, happiness and prosperity
With everyone I meet and
My faith in the basic goodness of life
Is growing so strong that nothing
Can shake it and disturb my peace of mind.

I promise myself to present a cheerful face to our world
At all times and greet everyone with a smile,
Even when I don’t really feel like it.
And I dedicate so much time on improving
My own character that will be no time left
For sitting in judgement over others
And criticising them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​
​
* * *​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Kindness
*_
​ _*




*_​ Kindness is a present anyone can give.
Sometimes as simple as a smile,
A word of understanding,
Time for chatting a while,
Writing a letter, a text or an e-mail.

Such gifts anyone can bring
Who thinks of us with a loving heart.
When they come wrapped in the warmth
From deep within the sender,
Their beauty sets each day apart.

Sandie Stevens
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Things That Cannot Be Recovered
*_






Stones that have been thrown​Can sometimes be retrieved,
But not thoughts once they have left our mind,​Words when they have been spoken,
Opportunities that have been missed​And time that has been lost.
​We are responsible for every one of our thoughts and words. They leave an impression on the ethers and join either a positive or negative stream to create something. None of them can ever be taken back, especially not unkind and unloving words that are thoughtlessly spoken. They add themselves to the stream of thoughts of this nature and because all life moves in vast circles and everything eventually has to return to its sender, at some time or another find their way back to us with increased strength. Aware of this, wise ones guard their tongues most carefully and get their minds into gear before saying anything.

Recommended Reading:​·        ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Yesterday And Tomorrow
*_
​ _*




*_

Have you ever considered that 
It is only ever now,
That yesterday and tomorrow 
Are part of the illusions of earthly life,
Where the past is called history and
The future will always be a mystery?
Every moment we are here in the now is a gift.
That’s why we call it the present.

Eternity is not something we have to wait for,
It’s here and now. 
Every second of our earthly existence is part of Eternity,
So let’s not waste and fritter it away.
If we’ve had enough of the test and trials of earthly life
And would like to move on to teachings of a higher nature,
We need to do our best to develop our Christ nature 
By bringing forth the best within us and
Humbly seeking to serve the Highest.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’​ 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Wisdom*_

_*



*_

There was an old owl who lived in an oak.
The more it heard, the less it spoke and
The less it spoke, the more it heard.
Why can’t people behave a bit more
Like this wise old bird?

Ah yes, but wait a moment!
In my view, anyone who heeds
What’s been said in the previous chapter
Has the potential of turning into someone
Who is as wise as a whole tree full of owls,
Much wiser than the old owl could ever hope to be.

Edward H. Richards
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Golden Box *_
_*




*_​Some  time ago, a mother punished her small daughter for using a roll of  expensive gold wrapping paper, which she had bought for a special  purpose. As the family was very poor, the mother was even more upset  when she discovered that the child had used the paper for decorating a  box she was going to lay under the Christmas tree.

When the  little girl brought the box to her mother on Christmas morning and said:  ‘This is for you, mummy,’ the mother was embarrassed by her earlier  over-reaction. However, her anger flared up again when she discovered  that the box was empty. Harshly she spoke to her daughter: ‘Don’t you  know, young lady, when you give someone a present, there’s supposed to  be something inside the package?’ With tears in her eyes the little girl  replied: ‘Oh, but mummy, the box isn’t empty! It’s filled with kisses  that I blew into it until it was full. You can’t see them, but they are  there.’

Ashamed of her thoughtlessness, the mother hugged her  little girl and asked her forgiveness. A short time later the child died  in an accident and the mother kept the golden box by her bed. Whenever  she was discouraged or had to face something difficult, she opened the  box and took from it one of her little girl’s kisses and thought of the  love that had brought it into being. That somehow provided her with  renewed courage and strength.

In a very real sense, each one of  us has been given a golden box that is filled with the love and  affection of our family and friends as well as God and the Angels, and  our other spirit guides and helpers. There is no more precious  possession anyone could have than one of these boxes, even though they  are invisible.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

This is my golden box for you.
Happy Valentine’s Day!

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking In Beauty
*_
​ _*




*_
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Thank you for allowing me to take part 
In the beauty and wonder of Your Creation,
At this special time of Mother Earth’s transformation.
Your breath gives life to all worlds and beings,
And I hear Your voice in every wind that blows.
As an earthling, I am small and weak.
Grant me the gifts of Your courage and strength 
Wisdom and love.

Let me walk in beauty and make my eyes
Enjoy the Sun’s rising as well as its setting.
I treasure the things You are creating through me
As manifestations of the abundance of Your love.
May my ears ever be attentive to Your voice
And may I be wise enough to understand
And follow the things You have been
Teaching my people throughout the ages.

Help me to recognise the lessons
That are hidden in every flower and leaf,
Rock and mountain,
And all human beings.
Give me the wisdom not to wish
To be greater than any one of them,
And help me to overcome my biggest enemy,
My own lower nature. 

Make me ready to come to You with
An open heart and a clear conscience
That I have served the wellbeing of our
Beloved planet to the best of my abilities,
So that when my present lifetime fades, 
The same as every sunset does,
My spirit and soul reach You 
Without remorse and shame.

Based on the Native American Sioux Tradition
Adapted for our time by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims
*_






Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
May the Light of power, courage and strength
Flow freely into those affected by natural disasters
Like earthquakes, flooding and landslides,
And also of the human-made catastrophes
Of war and other acts of terrorism,
Wherever they may be taking place.

Grant us and our world also the gift of
Your infinite wisdom and love,
So that together with You and the Angels
We may lift the spirits and souls of those
Who under the influence of the powers of
Darkness and destruction have to return
To our true home, the spirit world,
Guided and protected by
The Angels of Rescue and Death.
May they not only find rest, peace and healing
In that world, but also a better understanding of the
Purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence.

Meanwhile we give
Thanks and praise to You and the Angels
For ensuring that none of us will
Ever be lost in the vastness of space and time,
Left behind and forgotten,
And that all human beings,
Wherever they may find themselves,
Will forever be resting securely
In Your loving arms.

May our hearts and souls be filled with forgiveness
For those who are still taking part in the
Earliest parts of their earthly education.
And may the radiance of Your Light
Shine into their hearts and souls,
So that they too open and
The Divine spark within them
Stirs from its slumber.
And may the hearts of the older and
More experienced souls in our midst
Be filled with forgiveness for their younger siblings
In the great family of humankind.
Grant these people the gift of understanding that
The lessons the young ones are presently taking part in
Are similar to those they once that took them
Through the initial stages of their earthly education.

As payment for our karmic debts,
Help us older souls to patiently endure
What the youngsters are inflicting upon us,
In their ignorance of their true nature
And the existence of Your Universal laws,
Thus creating ever more
Difficult Karma for themselves.
Undoubtedly, for them too
The time will come,
In one or several of their future lifetimes,
When they have to make good
The debts they are incurring now.
It will then be their turn to suffer,
The same as we are doing now,
At the hands of the youngsters
Who are treading the evolutionary pathway
Behind them.

May this knowledge help
The Christ nature characteristics
Of compassion, forgiveness and love
Unfold and blossom in ever more human hearts.
And may Your Divine courage and strength
Flow into survivors of any kind and all who are
Lovingly attending to the sick and wounded
In mind and body, spirit and soul.
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the blessing and healing
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace On Earth
*_
​ 





O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Being omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient,
You are in all that is and know the way of all things.
You are the spirit of everything that is good, right and beautiful.
You are the will and power of the Great Father 
That rules the whole of Creation. 
You also are the love and light, 
Wisdom and truth of the Great Mother.

We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help us to find ways 
Of becoming ever more like You and at one with You,
So that the warmth and love of Your light 
Can flow through us into everything that is in our world
And bring us the healing and peace we so badly need.

Help us to deal with the many spiritual and mental, 
Emotional and physical challenges of our time,
By living one day at a time and conducting
Our lives in keeping with Your Universal laws.
May each one of us fulfil their highest potential,
Being aware of our own duties and responsibilities, 
Whilst freely and unselfishly giving of ourselves 
From a kind and loving heart.

We give thanks and praise
For the gifts You have bestowed upon us,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels 
We can work our way through whatever 
Karmic issues are still waiting to be resolved,
To bring healing for every aspect of our being.
In due course may we be able to show others 
How to deal with theirs.

When the right moment has come for them,
Open their inner eyes and ears, 
So they too can listen to and follow Your guidance,
As it rises from within the very core of their own being.
May ever more of us come into the radiance 
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
And may this continue until even the last one us 
Has found their own way back home 
Into the consciousness of their true nature.

May the light of the Christ Star always illumine our way,
Its love guide our every thought, word and action,
Its Divine wisdom bring us inner peace,
Its strength fortify us in times of need,
And Its compassion and love
Guide and protect us, 
Bring us comfort and healing,
And keep us safe, n
Now and forever.

Amen

Brian Reid
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Let Me Today*_







 Let me today do something that shall take
A little sadness from our world’s vast store,
And may I be so favoured as to make
Of joy’s too scanty sum a little more.

Let me not hurt by any selfish deed
Or thoughtless word, the heart of foe or friend.
Nor would I pass, unseeing, worthy need,
Or sin by silence when I should defend.

However meagre be my worldly wealth,
Let me give something that aids humankind.
A word of courage or a thought of health,
Dropped as I pass, for troubled hearts to find.

Let me tonight look back across the span
‘Twixt dawn and dark, and to my conscience say:
‘Because of some good act to beast or man
The world is better that I lived today.’

Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Evolutionary Journey Of Humankind
*_
_*From Fool To Wise One

Part One
*_
_*




*_​Many  of us are aware by now that everything in the whole of Creation  consists of duality, for example God and Goddess who at the same time is  the Great Mother and Father of all life; masculine and feminine, yin  and yang, light and darkness, good and evil, upper and lower and so on  and so forth. Because each one of us is a spark of the Divine Great  Light, the same characteristics and powers are also in us. The law of  life is love and its main branch is the law of evolution. Everything  that is evil, ugly and destructive in our world and also in some of its  inhabitants is part of the lower evolutionary spiral of life on which  everything in the whole of Creation is constantly travelling in a  forwards and upwards direction.

As a Sun Gemini, Sir Arthur Conan  Doyle (1859-1930), was very much aware of the duality of his own  nature. Reflecting on why this should be so, he wrote in his Sherlock  Holmes Story ‘The Sign of Four’: ‘Yes, there are in me the makings of a  very fine loafer, and also of a pretty spry sort of fellow. I often  think of those lines of old Goethe: ‚Schade, dass die Natur nur einen  Menschen aus dir schuf, denn zum würdigen Mann war und zum Schelmen der  Stoff.’ Conan Doyle was born 22.5.1859 when the Sun was transiting  Gemini; his Moon was in Aquarius. Aware of the duality of his own  nature, Goethe’s words struck a chord with Doyle because human behaviour  was puzzling just as much. I believe that, without an understanding of  the processes of life, one cannot help feeling that way.

I  perceive the Goethe quote as a reference to the two aspects of  humankind’s nature. The higher God part is the honourable and wise one  and for a long time earthly counterpart experiences life and acts in  foolish and unwise ways. People’s behaviour in general must have puzzled  Goethe (1749-1832) a great deal when he wrote the above words. The  translation on the internet reads: ‘Nature, alas, made only one being  out of you although there was material for a good man and a rogue.’ In  my view that does not come anywhere near what both Goethe and Conan  Doyle had in mind. My translation, as a native speaker of the language  Goethe used, deals with the duality with which every human being  eventually has to come to terms: ‘Pity that nature could only make you  an ordinary human being, even though the material would have been right  for creating either a wise one or a fool.’

As Darwin’s theory had  not yet been published and hit our world like a thunderbolt, Goethe’s  thinking and perception of us and our world were not yet influenced by  the concepts of Darwin’s theory. To Goethe nature was probably another  word for God and his words sounds as if he believed that this authority  creates us just the way we are. He must also have believed that at the  end of our earthly existence we would be snuffed out like candles and  wait, somewhere in Eternity, for what the Abrahamic religions, Judaism,  Christianity and Islam, call judgment day. If we passed its tests, our  physical bodies would be resurrected. What a strange view of the world  it has been!

Conan Doyle was born not many years after Goethe’s  departure from this plane. Doyle was spiritually very aware and became a  devoted spiritualist, who also joined the Freemasons for some time. The  concept of Karma and reincarnation does not yet seem to have been part  of his consciousness. The Christian teachings do not embrace it to this  day.

During 1916, at the height of World War I, a change came  over Conan Doyle’s beliefs that were prompted by the psychic abilities  of his children’s nanny. This, combined with the deaths he saw around  him, brought him to the conclusion that Spiritualism must be a new  revelation sent by God to bring solace to the bereaved. To my mind, this  undoubtedly is true. As a result, ‘The New Revelation’ was the title of  Doyle’s first Spiritualist work that was published two years later. In  the intervening years, he wrote to Light magazine about his faith and  lectured frequently on what he saw as the truth of Spiritualism.

War-related  deaths close to him strengthened his long-held belief in life after  death and spirit communication, though it would be wrong to claim that  the death of his son, Kingsley, turned him to Spiritualism, as is often  stated. Doyle appeared before the public as a Spiritualist in 1916, two  years before his son’s death. In October 1918 Kingsley died from  pneumonia which he contracted while convalescing after being seriously  wounded in the 1916 Battle of the Somme. Doyle’s brother  Brigadier-general Innes Doyle died, also from pneumonia, in February  1919. His two brothers-in-law, one of them was E. W. Hornung, creator of  the literary character Raffles, and his two nephews also died shortly  after the war. His second book on Spiritualism ‘The Vital Message’ was  published in 1919.

Although as a writer and thinker Goethe was in  many ways ahead of his time, it was too early to understand that what  he called ‘nature’ was but one of the many physical manifestations of  God, the Great Father/Mother of all life. In Goethe’s as well as Conan  Doyle’s days, it was too early for the knowledge that every one of us  was created from the prototype of the perfect human being who is whole  and holy. This means the higher and lower aspects of its nature are  fully integrated and working together harmoniously, the way they are  doing in our Creator. Each one of us once emerged from this idea in the  heartmind of the Great Father, the masculine aspect of the Divine  Trinity. Whether someone is as yet aware of it or not, from fool to wise  one that, in a nutshell, is the evolutionary pathway every one of us  has always been walking.

Goethe also wrote: ‘Of all discoveries  and opinions, none may have exerted a greater effect on the human spirit  than the doctrine of Copernicus. Our world had scarcely become known to  be round and complete in itself, when it was asked to waive the  privilege of thinking of itself as the centre of the Universe. Never,  perhaps, was a greater demand made on humankind when, by this admission,  many cherished ideas went up in mist and smoke! What became of our  Eden, our world of innocence, piety and poetry, the testimony of the  senses, the conviction of a poetic/religious faith? No wonder  Copernicus’ contemporaries did not wish to let all this go. That’s why  they offered every possible resistance to a doctrine that demanded from  its followers the kind of spiritual vision and understanding that few  had and could not even dream of.’

Regardless of this, the God of  the Western world in Goethe’s time was Jesus. When both he and Conan  Doyle are now looking at our world from the spirit realm, if they are  still there, they will be delighted about what a long way humankind’s  understanding of the purpose and meaning of its existence and its  spiritual background has come; that ever more of us are perceiving Jesus  as a symbol for the higher God aspect of every human being’s nature and  that in fact we ourselves are God; that each one of us is the creator  of their own earthly personality with all its flaws and shortcomings as  well as good qualities and strengths; and that everything is within us  and the only thing we have to do is bring it forth.

A lot of  water had to flow under the bridge of earthly life before we were  allowed to find out that we ourselves, that is our spirit self, in the  course of many lifetimes create the personality of our earthly self.  Every individual spirit has to start this process at the lowest end of  the spiral of its personal evolutionary development. Steadily and  patiently, each has to work their own way forwards and upwards from  being one of the fools and villains of the earthly plane, who for a long  time remains unaware of his/her true nature. At the top waits the role  of a good, kind and loving God-person conducting their life in the  footsteps of the legendary Master Jesus. That’s how each one of us  eventually fulfils their high and holy destiny as a child of the Highest  and becomes a Christed one in their own right. It takes but a look at  the world around us to realise that there are millions of shades between  the two extremes.

Goethe thought that ‘Talents are best nurtured  in solitude and character is best formed in the stormy billows of the  world.’ and: ‘There is nothing more frightening than ignorance in  action.’ That’s why he wrote the following:
_*
Selige Sehnsucht
The Soul’s Longing*_

Sagt es niemand, nur den Weisen,
Weil die Menge gleich verhöhnet,
Das Lebendige will ich preisen,
Das nach Flammentod sich sehnet.

In der Liebesnächte Kühlung,
Die dich zeugte, wo du zeugtest,
Überfällt die fremde Fühlung
Wenn die stille Kerze leuchtet.

Nicht mehr bleibest du umfangen
In der Finsternis Beschattung,
Und dich reisset neu Verlangen
Auf zu höherer Begattung.

Keine Ferne macht dich schwierig,
Kommst geflogen und gebannt,
Und zuletzt, des Lichts begierig,
Bist du Schmetterling verbrannt,

Und so lang du das nicht hast,
Dieses: Stirb und Werde!
Bist du nur ein trüber Gast
Auf der dunklen Erde.

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
1749-1832
​My  interpretation of the first verse’s two lines, not Sir Arthur Conan  Doyle’s, who may not have understood the German language quite as well  as I do, is as follows:As the mass of people instantly jeers at
Things it fails to understand,
Tell nobody except truly wise ones . . .
​It  never ceases to amaze me how those who know very little about a subject  insist on shouting their ignorance into our world and proudly display  their lack of understanding for all to see and hear. It can be witnessed  everywhere how such people dogmatically defend their limited horizons  and are wearing them like a coat of armour that protects them against  paying attention and learning something new.

The essence of the  whole poem is a description of every human being’s most fundamental,  greatest and holy desire, even though for educational reasons our  earthly self has to remain unaware of it for a long time:
I praise earthly selves
That are drawn to God’s sacred fire,
Yearning for a marriage of a higher kind,
To which they feel drawn like moths to a candle flame,
Longing for the earthly part to die in God’s light,
So the soul once more becomes fully one again
With God, the truly beloved
Of all life.

Here is the last verse in masterful translation
by a dear friend of mine who wishes to remain nameless:

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘The Soul’s Yearning’
Original Title ‘Seliges Verlangen’

Goethe
​To  assist us with our journey from fool to wise one, the Mexican poet,  Amado Nervo (1870 – 1919), the Mexican poet, journalist and educator.  had some advice. The following is its essence: ‘About sublime and  essential things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you  converse with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the  frivolous, be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the  flower of your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are unready  for what you are giving, be on your way smilingly, because you know that  they will come to what you have found in their own time. Should someone  pick up your petal, examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and  discreetly allow them a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic  inner garden. Tell them of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and  penetrates everything. Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter  their minds, to act as a key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the  only true freedom there is for humankind: spiritual freedom!’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘Soul Mates’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Two

Abuse
*_
_*




*_
​One  scandal after another is presently bubbling to the surface of our  world’s consciousness. Anyone who is aware of travelling from fool to  wise one must be looking at these things and asking themselves why there  should be so much of this kind of thing everywhere? With regard to our  personal healing journey and that of our world that’s probably the most  difficult issue to come to terms with and to find a truthful answer,  it’s essential to take a closer look at the spiritual background of  these events.

As hard as this turns out to be at times, first of  all we need to acknowledge the things we are likely to have got up to in  the course of the lifetimes we spent as a fool. In those days we were  still unaware of the meaning and higher purpose of humankind’s earthly  existence. We had no idea about the presence of the undeviating and  never erring justice of the Universal laws, God’s laws, which at any  given moment are influencing every aspect of life throughout the whole  of Creation.

Naturally, this applies also to us and every one of  our thoughts, words and actions. However, during the lifetimes of our  innocence or rather ignorance we believed that for as long as nobody was  watching us, we could do as we pleased and there was no chance of any  repercussions. But as each one of us has always been under the constant  supervision of the Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers in  charge of development of us and our world, we could not have been more  wrong in this assumption. Because earthly eyes cannot see these beings  does not mean they are not there. Far from it!

If you are hearing  this for the first time, take heart! Even though nobody forces us to  have more earthly lifetimes, the education we receive here cannot be  acquired anywhere else and is compulsory. And if we ever wish to finish  with this part of our development and move on to lessons of a higher  nature, we have to get on with it. Therefore, whenever we have rested  long enough in the world of spirit and feel sufficiently strong, we are  usually ready to tackle another earthly sojourn.

It’s reassuring  to know that everybody is on the same evolutionary pathway. The only  difference between all of us is that each one is dealing with a  different stage of their development. Even those who seem to be stuck in  materialistic ways of thinking, unaware of the existence of other  levels of life, in their own way are searching for the higher purpose of  their existence. When you encounter someone like this, that person  could be on the verge of receiving some important enlightenment from the  highest levels of life. How about if you or I had been chosen to be the  bringer? It doesn’t matter that we shall never know, but these people  are God’s beloved children of the Earth, the same as everybody else. And  the only things they need from us are kindness and friendliness,  tolerance and a loving understanding of why they are behaving the way  they are, instead of criticism and condemnation.

All of this is  part of learning to love God’s way, totally and unconditionally  accepting the other one, non-judgementally and wisely. Ultimately, we  are all in this life to learn how to love in this manner. And the more  we advance on the spiritual pathway, the more important it becomes that  only thoughts of love and compassion should flow from us into the  Universe. There are many snags and pitfalls on this road and there will  only ever be one saviour and that is love. The love this requires does  not express itself as a weak and sentimental emotion. It is a strong and  constructive combination of faith and trust, a keen sense of justice  and a great deal of understanding of spiritual wisdom and truth. At this  stage of our development our earthly self has united itself with our  Highest Self and we know intuitively when withholding is wiser than  giving. As a result, well balanced thoughts and feelings are then  flowing from our human heart and mind into the consciousness of our  world.

Getting to this point is a long and thorny road, but in  the end it takes every human being from being a fool into a wise one.  The evolutionary laws of life decree that on this journey each  individual must experience lifetimes of being ignorant of the meaning  and higher purpose of its existence and the presence of the Universal  laws. After a sufficient number of lifetimes of thinking that we can do  as we please on the Earth and foolishly enjoying hurting and harming,  killing and maiming people, we are ready for the next developmental  phase that opens the door of the beginnings of wisdom. Alas, this can  only come about through finding ourselves at the receiving end of the  behaviour we dished out in the course of our previous earthly sojourns.  Through pain and discomfort, mentally, physically and spiritually, the  Universe introduces us to the nature of suffering.

In between the  states of fool and wise one the earthly counterpart of all human  spirits and souls have to spend a certain amount of lifetimes in the  spiritual desert of an earthly existence that is bereft of any kind of  nourishment for its spirit and soul. This is a kind of ‘no-man’s’  region, in which we have to spend at least one lifetime but to  thoroughly imbibe this lessons this will probably take quite a few.  During this period the small earthly self has no idea of why all manner  of unpleasant things are happening to it. The story of Jesus in the  desert * is an allegory of this developmental phase, without which no  earthly education would be complete.

During our lifetimes in the  ‘no-man’s’ region we do little else but suffering and that very  intensely without knowing why, that it is nothing but the  thoughtlessness of previous lifetimes which, with the help of the  Universal laws, are unerringly finding their way back to us. Suffering  on every level of our being seems to be all we are doing in such  lifetimes, feeling lost and lonely. Many times we are frightened out of  our wits of life in general and what may lay ahead, especially death,  which at that stage of our development we still imagine as the grim  reaper.

The grim reaper is one of the many false beliefs of the  past. In truth, one of the Angels of Death comes to set the captive  spirit free when the time of another departure from the Earth plane has  come for one of us. The Angel of Death is a group of Angels. None of  them has anything in common with the images of the grim reaper we know  from days gone by. The countenance of these Angels is kind and loving  and they radiate nothing but love. When we are ready to leave our  physical body behind, one of them comes for our spirit and soul. Taking  the hand of our astral body, it wraps its wings of golden light around  us and moves us to the world of light. But for the moment let’s stay  with the earthly journey of discoveries that precedes these events.

It  takes a long time until it dawns on us that everything that’s ever  happened to us is entirely of our own making and has always served the  wise purpose of helping our soul to grow, our consciousness to expand  and to stir the Divine spark in our heart from its slumber. During this  process our lower nature is nailed to the cross of earthly life and dies  there, to allow the characteristics of our higher nature to move into  the foreground of our consciousness. With the passing of time they  gradually unfold. In the course of slowly but surely taking over our  whole being, ever more of our karmic debts are being paid and our  transit from fool to wise one will eventually be complete.

Having  reached that point, it’s no longer a secret to us that: God is as much  part of us as we are part of God; on the inner level of life all is one  and there is no separation between anything. We can see for ourselves  that because of these things nothing could ever be hidden from the  scrutiny of the Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers in charge  of us. And whenever we are in danger of wallowing in self-pity, let’s  remind ourselves that, with their assistance, we were the one who chose  the pathway we are presently walking. This seems like a crazy notion  when the going gets really rough, but it’s the truth nonetheless.  Considering the effect the Universal laws have on all lifeforms and the  utter justice of these laws, it could not have been any other way.

Every  individual evolutionary development is closely linked with and part of  the collective one of our world and the whole of Creation. And even  though each one of us has to travel their individual journey of life on  their own, it is our birthright to reach out for the blessing, healing  and helping hands of God and the Angels and other groups of spirit  guides and helpers. However, reading about these things alone is not  going to do anyone any good at all. The knowledge we are receiving from  the Highest levels of life is always intended to be constantly worked  with by applying it in all our daily encounters. One thing is for sure,  no-one can wave some kind of magic wand and do the work of saving and  redeeming ourselves on our behalf. This is confirmed by our spirit  guides in ‘White Eagle On Surrender and Miracles’ *.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Three

Compassion And Forgiveness For Ourselves
*_
_*




*_​Probably  the single most vital step forward on our personal healing journey is  the understanding that whatever happened to us, in this lifetime or any  other, was brought about by us. Whether we were mentally and/or  physically, spiritually or sexually abused by someone in one of our  previous lifetimes or this one, it could only happen because that’s what  we did to others during other earthly sojourns. The only reason why the  Universal laws are presenting us with any kind of issue is to provide  us with opportunities for resolving and healing it.

Finding  compassion for our suffering and forgiveness for ourselves is probably  the most urgent task everybody has to deal with at present. The nature  of the Karmic chains and shackles that are tying us to others from one  lifetime to another, through the events of distant days, is an emotional  one. They can only be dissolved by love and forgiveness * that rises  into our conscious awareness from the very bottom of our heart and soul  and that grows quite naturally out of the understanding we are finding  along the way.

An essential part of the revelations that for some  time have been flowing from God and the Angels into the consciousness  of our world are the earthly beings whose receiver/transmitter stations  of their earthly minds are tuned into the frequency of the Highest. This  shows that they are ready to act as channels for the distribution and  broadcasting of knowledge like that we did not inherit our good, bad or  indifferent character traces from anyone. As our own ancestors * we  developed them in previous lifetimes and brought them with us into the  present one. It isn’t the planets, our birthchart or anything else that  makes us do things. We ourselves are the only ones who can bring this  about.

And whether we are born into each new earthly lifetime as a  fool or a wise one is not decided by some kind of an unknown and unseen  force of destiny that throws this kind of thing at human beings in a  haphazard fashion. Everything depends entirely on the earthly  personality we ourselves developed in previous lifetimes and growing  from a fool into a wise is likely to take a great many of them. However,  this process can be speeded up considerably by the right use of the  flow of new knowledge that is now constantly coming our way.

The  discoveries they are bringing place the tools for consciously working on  the person we would like to be into everyone’s own hands. Here, the  same as in any kind of situation, it’s up to us how we react – as a fool  or a wise one, the choice is ours. As ever, we are free to choose * and  that’s the only true freedom we as earthlings truly have. At any given  time, our reactions and the choices we make reveal to the wise ones in  the spirit realm the degree of our spiritual maturity. It shows them how  much progress we are making on the road that takes every human being  from fool to a wise one who is ready for lessons of a more elevated  nature.

St Augustine of Hippo (354 –430) wrote: ‘There is no  saint without a past, no sinner without a future.’ * St Augustine was an  early Roman African Christian theologian and philosopher from the Roman  province of Africa. His writings greatly influenced the development of  the Western religions and philosophies in general. And even though St  Augustine’s wisdom for a long time had to remain hidden behind the  surface words of the Christian teachings, the above words are a clear  reference to his awareness that human life is a never ending eternal  spiral that, from its lowest starting point, the sinner, winds itself  upwards to the saint.

Aeons ago, the Divine wisdom and love  decided that the best way of teaching humankind the value of something  is by withholding it. That’s why God’s great plan of life provided that  in the course of the Piscean Age * greed and corruption, lying and  cheating, dishonesty and falseness should be experienced in rich  measure. This is how, propelled by increasingly cruel and destructive  constant warmongering, God and the Angels have been and still are  teaching our world the value of honesty and truth, loyalty and  integrity, and above all peace. An essential part of this lesson to this  day is Christianity with its erroneous presentation of Jesus * as a  historical figure and its insistence that every word about the tale  surrounding the Master must be understood literally and is true, beyond  any shadow of a doubt.

We were given a new religion that was  carefully designed to keep us away from the truth about God’s nature and  our own and the higher meaning of our earthly existence. Like the other  religions of our world at that time, it was designed not to connect us  with the Divine but to stop us from doing so. This ensures that, as our  world moves deeper and deeper into the Aquarian Age, increasing numbers  of us are going to be ready to discover ever more of God’s sacred wisdom  and truth, valuing and cherishing it the way it deserves to be.

Nothing  in the whole of Creation happens without the will and support of God  and the Angels. And that’s why and how at the beginning of the Piscean  Age, from about 300 BC to 1900 AD, inspired by the Highest Forces of  life, our world received a new legend that in the end would reveal  itself as the greatest deception our world had ever experienced. Read  more about this in ‘The Jesus Mysteries’ by following the relevant link  at the end of this chapter.

It did not take long until a religion  sprang up around the new legend, whose sole intention from the moment  it was given, was to prepare our race for the coming of the Age of  Aquarius, about two thousand years ahead of it time. Under the influence  of this sign’s energies God’s wisdom and truth would begin to flow ever  more powerfully directly from the Highest levels of life into  humankind’s individual and collective consciousness. This has been  happening for quite some time by now and will continue to do so ever  more forcefully, until the last one of us has woken from their spiritual  slumber.

By the way, I do not share the view that earthly life  is but an illusion. For as long as we are taking part in it, it is very  real indeed. The tasks that are coming before us are always worthy of  being attended to meticulously and to the best of our ability. Without  them it would be impossible to learn, grow and evolve. The kind of  learning we receive on the Earth plane is not available anywhere else.  And that’s why I prefer to view every lifetime as a passing phase rather  than shrugging it off as an illusion.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•     ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘The Buck Stops Here!’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘By The Will And The Grace Of God’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part  Four
*_
_*Turn To Me
*_
_*



*_

 Turn to me, O turn and be saved,
Says the Lord, for I am God.
There is no other, none beside me.
I am the spirit of the Universal Christ,
The only born Son/Daughter of the
Great Father/Mother of all life.
Their qualities are Mine and because
You are a spark of Me,
Everything that’s in Me is also in you.

I am the living God or wise one within you,
The one who comforts and heals you.
No outside forces are involved.
You will always be safe with Me.
Even when you leave earthly life
And shed your physical body like an outworn garment,
You’ve no need to be afraid of anything.
All that happens to you is that
My Angels take you back
To  the spirit realm,
My world and your true home.

Do not look for Me
Somewhere ‘out there’.
You will not find me there.
I am your Highest or God Self,
The wise one within,
Your inner guidance.
Search for Me deep within your own being.
You are My child and
My highest qualities are also in you.
I am waiting for you to start bringing them forth,
So your own Christ nature can save and redeem you.
You are the only one who can do this for you.

Listen to Me, My people,
Give ear to Me, My nation,
A law went forth from Me
Long before life on the Earth began.
The knowledge that brings you the understanding
That the justice of My laws is perfect and unerring,
That’s my light for you, My beloved children of the Earth.
Equipped with this knowledge,
Lift up your eyes to the Heavens
And look at the Earth down below.
Your understanding of the meaning of
The Heavens then vanishes like smoke
And you know that your existence in physicality
Is but a passing phase
And that each one of you awaits a
High and holy destiny,
Forever safely guided and protected by the Angels and Me.

Throughout the whole of Creation
My laws have always been ruling supreme.
They ensure that everything returns to its source
And none of you can ever be truly lost
In the vastness of space and time.
During the course of your evolutionary journey
You are constantly being drawn back into the oneness with Me.
The knowledge of this is part of My light
And that for all of you,
My beloved children of the Earth,
Not just a selected few.

Yet, what good are My laws to you
For as long as you lack the understanding
Of their presence and how they work,
Affecting every lifeform in the same way,
Therefore also you and your life.
Religions that are supposed to serve Me,
But insist on looking after their own interests,
Who refuse to grasp My laws and their justice
And learn how to work with them,
Are not serving the highest good
Of My people of the Earth.
They are no good to either you or Me.
That’s why before long they will disappear.

John Foley
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Am I?*_







I am much more than a picture in a passport
Or qualifications and titles. 
I am not the stories people tell about me
And I am not in the judgments of others.
I refuse to be placed in boxes 
And can neither be numbered nor labelled.
I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of earthly human minds.

But who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
We are one and you are part of me as much as I am part of you.
If you wish to meet the one we both truly are,
You need to look into your heart.
It knows how to recognise the true me and you,
And easily connects us with the vibration of love.

I am an experience and a feeling, 
A wave and a vibration
That can come to you in a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
But also the oceans of our world and the skies above them.
I am the wind that caresses your face and hair.
I am what I love within me, 
As well as that of which I am afraid.
I am me, but even though 
I am in anything and anyone 
And any place where I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Do not mention my boundaries and limitations,
Or who – in your view – I could or should be.
All I ask of you is that you
Accept and love me the way I am
And allow me the freedom and space to be myself.
Whenever you wish to know me, 
All you have to do is approach me 
With a smile and a hug,
So I can recognise you. 
Then let me take you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For there alone we can find
The true ‘me’ and also the true ‘you’.

Nachi
Edited by Aquarius

For more of Nachi’s poetry, please follow the link below:

Nachi’s Poetry


From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’
​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Dare To Be Who You Truly Are
*_






Learn to limit yourself, to content yourself,
With some definite thing and some specific work.
Dare to be who you truly are,
And learn to resign, with good grace,
All that you are not.
Then go forward, guided by the Highest,
And believe in your own individuality.

Henry Frederick Amiel

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Love?





*_​ If you asked me what love is, I would say:
Love is the emptiness within,
From which everything rises,
And in which everything has its being.
I am the emptiness and I am that which rises,
And so are you.

I am all of Creation and I am love itself.
I have no desire other than to love,
Because that is the only way I can be myself.
You are in me and I am in you.
And from the emptiness of being, 
We all have once risen.
Gazing upon the world around me,
I realise that all I see is my own Creation,
That all my suffering is my own doing and that 
There is no-one to blame or praise, except myself.
And when I look deep enough within, 
There is nothing there 
But the stillness of God’s love.​ 
Adrian Meyers
​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Am Love
*_
​ 





Do you want to know my name? Does it matter?
But if you insist, I will tell you.
It’s no secret, you know me anyway: I am Love.
I am in you and you are in me. We are one.
I am all of you and you are all of me.
You know me, as I know you.
We have always known each other, 
For we have always been one. 
You and I are in the whole of Creation.
We are love and our hearts are part of 
The living, loving and beating heart 
Of the whole of Creation.

Yesterday and tomorrow exist only in the illusion
Of our earthly existence. 
The essential and most important part of our being is spirit.
It is immortal and eternal,
And knows no yesterdays or tomorrows.
There is only now and this now is love.
We are all there ever was and all there ever will be.
We are alive and always have been.
We cannot die because we were never born
On the material plane of life.
We are eternally young and will never grow old,
And for us there truly is no death.
Therefore death, where is thy sting? 
You have no hold on us!

All there is lies within us.
The eternal fountain of youth and Shangri-La
Are neither dreams nor illusions.
They are symbols for states of consciousness 
That are part of our inner truth.
That’s why the two places will never be found on the Earth.
The realities of that life are a dream and an illusion
That frequently presents us with the nightmare of being
Trapped in a physical body that acts like a black box,
Which for a long time cannot be penetrated by 
The light of spiritual wisdom and truth.
But eventually it takes us back into
The awareness of our true nature and
Roots in the spiritual background of physical life.

Rejoice, dear Friend, that you and I have already woken up 
And can manifest in our world that which we truly are.
For ever more of us
Trumpets are sounding and mission bells tolling:
‘Are you sleeping still? Wake up, come alive!’
Listen to the sounds of your Highest Self calling
And pay attention to the responses that rise
From the very depths of your own being. 
You are the only one who can take you
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life
Into your true inner eternal realities 
And they are love.’

Something is stirring deep within all human hearts and souls.
It’s a fluttering like butterflies’ wings
That makes people wonder: ‘What could it mean?’
Until finally there comes the realisation 
That there is nowhere to go and nothing to do,
Except being true to our real nature,
Going inside and gently surrendering to our Highest Self,
So It show us ways of being once again 
That which we always have been:
Love.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Each one of us is potentially a manifestation of the 
Great Father/Mother’s love on the Earth.
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood are required 
To act as pathfinders and lightbringers for our world. 
May the light of the Highest Star, the Universal Christ,
Awaken ever more strongly in you and me,
So it can flow through us into those around us.
May this continue until every last shred 
Of the darkness of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
That to this day exist on our planet has been absorbed
Into the Power and Glory of the Christ Spirit,
To be uplifted and transmuted into 
Blessing and healing energies for all life.
The power to do this is present in each one of us, 
Waiting to be discovered and developed, and then
Used responsibly, unselfishly and with great caution.

Armageddon is the symbol of the battle 
Between the higher and lower aspects of human nature
That has been taking place inside all of us, for far too long,
But neither part is meant to rule supreme forever. 
Ever more of us are now working on reconciling and 
Healing them together, so they can work together
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of the whole,
And that is love.

There will be no day of judgement or reckoning, 
No retributions and punishments, 
Only a waking up and coming home into 
Knowing who and what we truly are 
And always have been: Love.
And then hand in hand with God and the Angels,
The time has come for discovering 
What that truly means.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Armageddon’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘What Is Love?’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There Is No Judgement Day
*_
​ _*




*_​ Nothing in the whole of Creation happens  perchance or is a coincidence, even though on the Earth plane it often  seems that way. Every experience that comes our way serves the wise  higher purpose of teaching us something. If it is not immediately clear  what that might be, it’s up to us to go within and ask our Highest Self,  the wise one within, to help us find the answer. And the more familiar  we become with the spiritual background of life, the clearer we can see  for ourselves that in truth there is no such thing as a judgement day in  the traditional sense.

The Great Father/Mother of all life created each one of us in His/Her  image and perfect. A perfect, whole or holy human being means someone  who has successfully integrated the higher and lower aspects of their  nature, and they are now working peacefully and harmoniously together  for the highest good of all. The archetype of a perfect human being for  each one of us exists in the heartmind of God and we all carry within  the core of our own being, though for a long time only in seed form,  every one of the characteristics and powers of our Divine parents.  Bringing them forth from within is the final aim of every human being,  until we have become their mirror image.

As can be seen from that, each one of us in truth is a young God in the  making. More about this theme later. Learning the wise use of our Divine  characteristics by applying them to everything that comes our way is  the purpose of our earthly education. When we do our best to alleviate  the suffering of everything that exists on our planet, we are bringing a  small part of God’s kingdom onto the Earth. As we grow in wisdom and  understanding, we evolve and Mother Earth is moving forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life with us. The more of us walk this  pathway, pursuing the interest of the whole instead of their own, slowly  but surely our world turns into a better place for all. And that’s the  only way the Divine qualities can be developed to their highest  potential and into the wholeness that is in our true parents.

 Each one of us is a special and unique being *, who is loved totally  and unconditionally by our Creator. S/He accepts us the way we are at  any given moment of our evolutionary journey through experiencing the  various levels of life. No-one ever sits in judgement over us. At the  end of each lifetime we return to the world of spirit, where we recover  from the stresses and strains of our latest earthly adventures. As soon  as this has been attended to sufficiently, the time has come for taking  stock and assessing the performances of all our lifetimes, not merely  the most recent one. 

This appraisal is carried out in close co-operation with the wise ones  of the spirit world, who are in charge of us, and with the help of the  Akashic Records * on the etheric level. That’s where a record exists of  every word that was ever spoken, every thought ever thought and every  action that was ever taken, not just by you and me but everyone. We are  responsible for each one of them and in the world of spirit we are  confronted with them when the time for doing so has come. With great  clarity we can then see for ourselves where our weaknesses and strengths  lie, where we have done well, where we failed and need to do better  next time round. These things help us to decide, together with the wise  ones, which lessons are most urgently required for our next lifetime. 

When the death of our physical body has stripped our earthly possessions  and achievements from us and we are once again aware of that which we  always have been, namely spirit and soul, the Akashic Records provide us  with an unfailing mirror of ourselves. Isn’t it a comforting thought  that no-one will ever judge us? And that reminds me of a somewhat  unusual gentleman who was recently introduced to me. Dressed and made up  into a very attractive lady, he confessed that throughout his life he  had wanted to be a woman instead of a man. His lifelong struggle with a  conflict of such severity is sure to have brought him a great deal of  suffering – and therefore, soul growth. 

When he had finished telling me his story, he added: ‘What will God  think of me?’ He was visibly relieved when he heard: ‘You need to become  aware that you yourself are God and that when you return to the world  of spirit, there will be no judgement day at the end of your present  lifetime or ever. However, you will be confronted with yourself – you  will stand before yourself and look at yourself with utter honesty. God  never judges us; no-one does; we ourselves have to do it.’ 

Therefore, whenever difficult decisions have to be made by you, tune  into the world of your feelings and pay attention to the reactions of  your inner guide and teacher. Try to imagine yourself before the mirror  in the spirit world and see how you would then be judging your chosen  course of action. Will you think of it as a good and constructive one or  a negative and destructive one? If the latter, what can you learn from  it? Because God loves us, all our desires are always fulfilled, so that  either way we can learn from the experience and grow. Maybe you need to  do what you have in mind to find out whether it is really what you  wanted and needed. You may be surprised!

Learning to appreciate the value of peace is the most crucial lesson for  humankind at the present time. Those who have already learnt it  sufficiently during their present lifetime and/or previous ones will  have no problems dedicating every bit of all their resources to act as  one of the peacemakers of our world. There is every possibility that  under the protection and guidance of God and the Healing Angels, they  can become a driving force for establishing the Age of Aquarius * on the  Earth and bringing peace to it. To such people applies the Bible’s St.  Matthew 5:9: ‘Blessed are the peacemakers, for they will be called  children of God.’ 

However, not only these particular children of God are meant to make  their contribution towards bringing peace to our world; the same applies  to everybody who is presently taking part in earthly life. Each can  make a valuable contribution simply by conducting their lives in a more  peaceful manner. And that, dear friends, is the only way that healing  can take place and peace eventually come to our world and rule it, for  evermore. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Age Of Aquarius
*_
_*




*_​The Age of Aquarius * is the age of  rebellion and revolution that will be bringing our world the long  yearned for enlightenment and spiritual freedom. It started approx. 1900  AD  and will continue until around 4,100 AD. Therefore, it has been  with us for quite some time by now. Lo and behold! Humankind’s long  awaited saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at last in flesh  appearing *. The spiritual rebirth of our race and our world is taking  place right here and now and every one of us is taking part in it. It is  happening in a highly surprising and much more beautiful way than  anyone could ever have envisaged in past ages, even in their wildest  dreams. The Christ spark is waking from its slumber, the Christ child is  born and beginning to develop its Divine characteristics in increasing  numbers of human hearts. 

The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more noticeable effect  this is having on our world. And as the months and years go by, it can  ever more easily be seen that the new age is by no means some kind of a  fad or an airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the minds of the hippy  movement. It is a concept that deserves to be taken seriously and  demands the undivided  attention, not merely of those who are already  interested in their own spiritual progress and that of our whole world,  but everybody. Ever more of us will be  reaching the point of their  spiritual development when spiritual wisdom and truth directly from the  Source are going to flow into their hearts. 

The equally long promised world teacher * is appearing in our midst and  reveals him/herself as none other than the living God within, our inner  teacher or in-tuition, who is the only reliable guru in the whole of  Creation who knows the answers to any kind of question we may care to  ask. Through the small still voice of our conscience this teacher has  always tried to intuitively tell us right from wrong. The English poet  Robert Browning, 1812-1889, knew about it when he wrote: ‘There is an  inmost centre in us all, where truth abides in fullness.’ 

When all have become attuned to and are following the guidance of this,  everyone’s own teacher, there will be peace in our world and no longer  any need for religions. One after the other is in the process of  disappearing for the simple reason that they have served the purpose  they were created for and are no longer required. All my writings are  insights and observations of the monumental changes this is bringing  with it and how helpful new perspectives on all aspects of life are  beginning to reveal themselves to us. 

The collective consciousness of our race is opening up and everywhere  there is an increasing awareness of the ‘facts of life’ about our true  nature and eternal reality. The realisation that each one of us is an  immortal and eternal Divine spark shows us that life is an absolute  continuum and that there is no such thing as death. The limited  perception of our earthly existence as a one-off thing is rapidly  changing into the awareness that one cycle of life emerges from the  previous one. 

Guided and protected by God and the Angels, all life inexorably moves  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life *. We are moving  with and every one of us is slowly but surely evolving into a more  whole and beautiful being who yearns for reaching the experiences of the  higher and highest levels of life. On our way there, everything that  has outlived its usefulness in due course is removed and disappears.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘The Great Balancing Act’
•    ‘The Aquarian Zeitgeist’
•    ‘The Coming World Teacher’
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Preparing For The Age Of Aquarius
*_
_*




*_​ The Age of Pisces * prepared us for the  coming of the Aquarian Age *. The Piscean astrological glyph depicts two  fish tied together in the middle by a silver cord. The cord stands for  our small earthly self’s connection with our spirit Highest or God Self  and its soul. The fish represent the human soul in its struggle of  coming to terms with the ravenous and rampant desire nature of its  earthly self and its higher nature. Like these two aspects of our being,  the fish are pulling in opposite directions. One of them wants to swim  upstream and the other one down. 

The upstream fish is our spirit and soul who knows nothing of earthly  concerns and does not understand them. Although this creature cannot  wait to get back to its true home, the oneness with God and all life, it  appreciates that this can only come about through going forward and  swimming upstream. It does so because it contains every bit of wisdom  the earthly self has gathered throughout all its experiences, in its  present lifetime and all previous ones. For as long as this part fails  to understand the purpose of its earthly existence, it has little choice  but pulling in the opposite direction

Pisces is the mutable Water sign that is co-ruled by mighty and  expansive Jupiter and misty, nebulous, dreamy and other-worldly Neptune.  It is the sign of Karma and the soul. The Water signs serve the  development of the world of our feelings and emotions, the soft,  sensitive and vulnerable aspect of our nature, the psyche or soul *. As a  result, the bygone Age of Pisces above all things was an emotionally  supercharged phase in humankind’s development. 

The dominating presence of Jupiter’s and Neptune’s energies provided us  and our world with valuable lessons about the dangers of blindly  following and gullibly swallowing whatever a religious authority sets  before us. That’s why at beginning of the Piscean Age God and the Angels  gave our world a new legend * with the promise that one day a saviour  and redeemer would appear in our midst. This being, half human and half  God, would be paying for all our sins. Those who declare that they  believe in him would go to Heaven when they die, while every  non-believer would have to fry forever in the fires of hell. 

Every word of this legend had to be understood literally and anyone who  said otherwise was a heretic and had to be wiped out like some kind of  dangerous vermin. These beliefs with the passing of time hermetically  sealed this part of our world against the intrusion of truth. The  Aquarian Age is the age of truth that flows directly from the highest  levels of life into all human hearts and souls. What finer preparation  for the coming of this new world could there have been than the Piscean  Age? It would ensure that, when God’s wisdom and truth finally arrived  this way in our world, we would value and treasure it beyond compare. 

It took a long time – well into the Age of Aquarius, to be precise –  before we were allowed to know that Jesus has always represented every  human being. He is a symbol of everyone’s own Christ nature and that  this is the only one who in due course can and will save and redeem us.  Learning to appreciate the value of truth was helped along by the false  belief that life is a one-off thing * and misunderstanding the concept  of free will *. 

Enormous soul growth had been achieved by the end of the Piscean Age and  vast amounts of negative Karma, individually and collectively, had  accumulated. And ever more of us were waking up from their spiritual  slumber and were ready to go in search of truth and deal with their  karmic debts. Only when we become aware of who and what God * truly is  and what kind of relationship we have with our Creator can our search  for Divine wisdom and truth begin. Equipped with the gift of hindsight,  it’s not hard to recognise how these negative aspects of the previous  age prepared us and our world for the coming of the Age of Aquarius, the  sign co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. 

Saturn is the planet of Karma. It represents Divine nature’s aspect that  acts like a stern and undeviating schoolmaster, whose main task is to  teach all human beings the necessary self-discipline that eventually  leads to complete mastery of every part of our nature, the lowest as  well as the highest. Uranus is the awakener and enlightener, but without  first successfully attending to Saturn’s lessons no soul will ever be  released into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. The Air signs  Gemini, Libra and Aquarius serve the development of our intellectual  capabilities. Aquarius signals that we are now in the midst of an  evolutionary phase that is ruled by the mind. Learning how to control  the thought processes of our earthly minds * is of the utmost importance  for all of us.

During times spent under the influence of the Piscean * energies we not  only meet and shake hands with our Karma, during the early stages of our  earthly education through deceptions, treacheries and deviousness we  are likely to create a whole new load of it. Finding the earthly plane  of life too harsh and hard to cope with for our soft and sensitive soul,  we may give in to the Piscean escaping tendencies and abuse our  physical body with all kinds of substances that at first help us forget  our misery for a while. 

We could be creating distress and heartache for those around us through  suicide attempts and possibly succeeding, unaware of what kind of  lessons we are preparing for our future lifetimes. It could be as soon  as the next one when these things are sure to return to us and we find  ourselves at the receiving end of the experiences we once handed out to  others. Our karmic debts are paid and the balance of our spiritual bank  book restored, when we patiently whatever comes our way, safe in the  knowledge that we ourselves created the necessity for these experiences  in previous lifetimes.

In keeping with God’s great plan of life the Piscean Age turned into one  of all manner of slaveries and oppression, deception and exploitation,  especially of the religious kind. All of it was carried out in the name  of a God, whose true nature humankind was a long way from understanding.  That’s how our world was taught countless invaluable lessons that were  essential to prepare us for the coming of the Aquarian Age. 

There is plenty of evidence everywhere that under the influence of the  energies of Pluto in Capricorn *, ever more of the deviousness and  deception as well as the corruption they brought us in such rich  measure, like large abscesses are bubbling up and bursting in the  conscious awareness of our world, so they can be cleared away. There  could be no better candidates for teaching us the Aquarian values of  honesty and truthfulness, loyalty and integrity. When one adds to these  ordinary human kindness and decency towards each other and all lifeforms  that share our planet with us, as well as a good dose of common sense,  they will be bringing peace to our world. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘There Is No Death’
•    ‘Free Will’
•    'The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Sun In Pisces’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God And The Devil - *__*Part A
*_
​ _*Who Or What Is God?
*_
_*




*_​ To paraphrase the English theologian and  historian the Venerable Bede, ca. 673-735 AD, who wrote about his work  on the books of Ezra and Nehemiah: ‘In the treasure of the prophets God  has equipped me with the gift to not only embrace things old, but also  to find new things that are hidden behind the veil of the old, so they  can be brought forth for the use of my fellow citizens.’ 

Having reached the Age of Aquarius, we need to find a new understanding  of the nature of God, the role of our own and our world’s existence in  the great scheme of life. To enable us to do this, we should not shy  away from asking ourselves some searching questions. After six thousand  years of the patriarchy * and the horrors it brought with it, the most  urgent query of all to my mind is: ‘Is there a God?’ * Can there be One  and if there is a supreme being, what might Its nature be? Who am I and  what is my relationship with It? * Considering the sheer endless  catalogue of terrifying things that have been happening in our world for  such a long time and are doing so to this day, can there really be a  God who loves us and cares for us? If there were one, why could He not  put an end to the endless catalogue of miseries of earthly life? Why has  He not made our world a more peaceful place but instead is constantly  making things worse for so many?’

As our understanding of the concept of God did not stop any of these  events from taking place, the only logical conclusion one can come to is  that God must be something different than we were made to believe by  the religions of the past. But what? Did we go wrong somewhere and lost  our way? The simple answer is: we did not do anything of the kind  because God’s great plan of life for our world decreed that this is how  we should be taught the value of peace, truth and honesty and the other  qualities of the Aquarian Age. They are appearing in our world through  ever more of us endeavouring to bring forth the finest and noblest  qualities of their own Christ nature. Even in the meanest of characters  who ever walked the Earth they are slumbering and will burst into bloom  when for them the time is right for this to happen. 

To me, God is the Universe, the Universal life force, whichever name for  it you prefer. ‘Call Me by any name and I will be there’. Alas, many  still refuse to accept that there is a Divine force behind the whole of  the created world that brought everything into being, has always been  supporting and maintaining it, and forever will do so. For these people  the big bang theory of the origin of the Universe * appears to be proof  that there is no Creator. They seem to draw the conclusion that if the  Universe came into being through an abrupt expansion of energy and  matter, that it happened perchance and quite on its own. And that, to  them, does away with the need for a Creator. 

If that is your belief too, take a good look around you and then tell me  please, how could there be so many intricate different species of life  on our beautiful planet alone, unless they had lovingly been designed  and created by some great artist? Do you seriously believe that the big  explosion, the bang, and all of this happened by sheer accident? Or do  you, like me, feel deep within that there is a Great architect and  designer of life who safely holds the threads of the whole of Creation  in Its loving hands, that it cannot be any other way? 

In that case, whenever you meet someone who does not share your views,  there is no need to despair about the state of humankind’s spiritual  development and that of our world *. Remind yourself that all of us are  sure to get where we are meant to go in the end. Then speak your truth  and quietly explain your beliefs, maybe something like this: ‘For the  life of me, I cannot see why the big bang should do away with the need  for some great Universal creative force to make it happen. Who or what  do you think was its cause?

‘The way I see it, nothing can ever happen from nothing, and there  unfailingly is a good reason for everything. I believe that a great  creative power, for simplicity’s sake let’s call it God, is constantly  at work behind the scenes of all life, including that of the Earth. It  brings everything into being and constantly supports and maintains it.  Without this force no life would be possible, but with Its help all  lifeforms are constantly and almost imperceptibly moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, thus growing into ever  higher and more beautiful manifestations of the Divine creative urge.’

To me, this is a much more magnificent display of God’s power and glory.  It is much more realistic and awe-inspiring than any Creation stories  that exist in our world, especially the one of the Abrahamic religions,  Judaism, Christianity and Islam. The tale that our world was created in  six days by some kind of a distant and remote God, who just waved His  hands to bring everything into being, was good enough for humankind in  days of its spiritual infancy and childhood. But increasing numbers of  us are reaching spiritual adulthood and capable of grasping that God is  as much part of us as we are part of God, that we are all sparks of the  Divine and children of God, and therefore young Gods in the making. 

Now that ever more spiritual wisdom and truth are flowing directly from  the highest levels of life into humankind, in due course we shall be  allowed to know exactly how the Universe came into being and the  processes that were involved. So, next time someone suggests to you that  no explanation other than the big bang is needed as evidence that there  cannot be any God, quietly respond: ‘How could there be a Creation  without a Creator?’ If the other person is unready to understand the  meaning of what you are saying, you could be sowing a seed into their  minds and giving them some food for thought. That is frequently all we  are required to do. Then it is good and right to step back and leave God  and the Angels to do the rest. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘Healing The Relationship With Ourselves And God’
•    ‘In The Beginning’
•    ‘Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World’
•    ‘The State Of Our World’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
•    ‘A Vision To Hold At This Time’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God And The Devil - *__*Part B
*_
​ _*The Dual Nature Of God And Humankind

*__*




*_​ Everything in the whole of Creation is  an expression and manifestation of the Great Father/Mother of all life  and therefore contains the same duality. Masculine and feminine, yin and  yang, positive and negative, light and darkness and so forth. In God  all opposing forces complement each other perfectly and work together  peacefully and harmoniously. All life is circles within circles and  cycles within cycles. Astrological birthcharts reveal this quite  clearly. The Divine masculine and feminine aspects are the Father and  Mother of everything that exists. And because everything is of God and  has been created in God’s image, naturally this also means good and  evil. That which is known as evil in our world is merely its lower  unevolved part, and everything that is ugly, disorderly and chaotic in  the fullness of time is going to evolve into something perfect and  beautiful. 

This duality principle applies to all lifeforms and therefore also to  our planet’s inner and outer life, including human beings and all animal  species. Each one of us is a spark of the Great Light of the Universal  Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother, who  contains their characteristics, energies and powers, and at first only  in seed form, so do we. When we have spiritually matured sufficiently,  we begin to take possession of them and bring them forth from within our  own being, where they have been slumbering for a long time. The  development of our higher nature may take many earthly lifetimes. One  small step after another we have to teach the polar opposite aspects of  our nature to join forces and function together, the way they are doing  in God. From the moment of our creation, we have been working our way  towards this goal. 

The law of life is evolution * and the whole of life is subject to this  law, including you and me. In a spiral, which in truth is a huge circle,  everything is constantly moving forwards and upwards. This spiral  reaches from the lowest level of the big bang and the creation of matter  upwards to the highest level of life of God, the Creator, the Universal  intelligence of the Father who is the masculine aspect of the Divine  forces. All life is subject to His will and power. He is the composer  and conductor of the great symphony of life. Yet, it is the love and  wisdom of His feminine counterpart, the Great Mother, who decides when  new worlds and beings should be created and then reacts correspondingly.

Everything is of God and contains God, nothing is beyond the reach of  His/Her will and power. On the inner level of life all is one and there  are no secrets anywhere or separations between anything. And everything  that exists and happens in our world was created and clearly visible  there. Knowing that God is part of everything, it’s not hard to see that  S/He really is omniscient, omnipresent and omnipotent. Love is the main  law of life from which all other laws radiate out. The greatness of  this love reveals itself best in the fact that God and the Angels are  practising what in our world would be called tough love. This kind of  love allows the beloved to experience life in their own unique manner  and to make their own blunders, so something can be learned from them. 

None of us is ever alone in earthly life because God and the Angels are  part of us. They are always in attendance and observing us and noticing  everything. Nothing can be hidden from them, but in their great wisdom  they only assist when someone asks for it. They know us and our true  needs better than we do. They are the eye that never sleeps and can see  in all directions at once: past, present and future, backwards, forwards  and sideways alike. Hand in hand with God and the Angels a way can be  worked through any earthly dilemma. Yet, no spirit helper is allowed to  come to the rescue and advise us, unless we have asked for it. 

The gift of each new earthly lifetime is granted to take us closer to  becoming aware of God’s true nature and our own, and the opposing forces  of the two different aspects to our being: our all-good higher nature  and its counterpart the lower earthly self. At the beginning of its  earthly education every human being has to experience the behaviour  patterns that are thought of as all-evil. To this day many believe that  the subsequent evil deeds are caused by an outside force called the  devil * that cannot be controlled by human beings and even is beyond the  reach of God’s will and power. 

In truth there is no force outside the power of God and there never was  such a being as the devil *. All along the culprit has been someone’s  lower animal nature and that in all of us is capable of doing devilish  things, if we allow it. But now the time has come when, individually and  collectively, we need to accept the responsibility for every aspect of  our nature as well as each one of our thoughts, words and deeds. 

Although our character make-up, life and home are our own  responsibility, the state of our world at any given time is one that is  shared by all. Because we are part of God and God is part of us, in the  widest possible sense, each one of us is also accountable for the whole  of the created world. All of us have been influencing it through our  thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. Therefore, hand in hand  with God and the Angels, let’s each do our share of making our world  into a more peaceful and harmonious one, starting with ourselves and  bringing our inner house in order. This is an evolutionary stage none of  us can escape and who in their right senses would wish to? 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’
•    ‘The Big Bang’
•    ‘The Power Behind The Big Bang’
•    ‘The Number 666’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Young Gods In The Making
*_
_*





*_​ Programmed into the innermost recesses  of every human soul is a deep yearning for the oneness with God, our  ultimate true home. It is a homesickness * that has been imprinted  indelibly into our soul’s earliest memories when our spirit had to leave  the place of its origin and started building itself a soul *. At the  end of our earthly education this homesickness turns into the light of  the only desire that’s left in us. This comes to pass when the  fulfilment of all earthly wishes has turned to ashes in our mouth. Only  one wish then remains and that is the return to our eternal roots in  God.

The Universal Christ is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. Every one of us is a spark of Its light and  contains equal amounts of masculine and feminine characteristics. The  only way spirit can experience itself and get to know who or what it is,  is through its creations. That is why the masculine and feminine parts  come across as two, even though they always remain one. And so the will  and power of every masculine spirit has to create itself a soul. In God  and us the soul is the feminine soft and sensitive feeling side, who in  us is naturally equipped with the Great Mother’s love and intuitive  knowledge and wisdom. The masculine and feminine counterparts are  inseparable. Although in us they frequently struggle against each other,  in God they are harmoniously and peacefully functioning as one. 

In God and us the soul is the storehouse of the memories of all  experiences. In the case of humankind, in some lifetimes we appear as a  man and in others as a woman. Human soul memories are part of the  waterbody of our feeling nature. One can’t help wondering how many  earthly lifetimes each one of us may have spent in search of returning  into the oneness with God simply through becoming aware of our true  higher nature. That’s why God and the Angels from time to time provided  us with pointers in the form of new myths and legends that would light  our way home. In Psalm 82:5-6 of the sacred scriptures of the Abrahamic  religions, Judaism, Christianity and Island, they gave us the message:  ‘They know not, neither will they understand. They walk on in darkness.  All the foundations of the Earth are shaken. I have said: ‘You are Gods.  All of you are children of the most High.’ 

They confirmed this in the Jesus legend with St. John 11:34: ‘Jesus said  to them: ‘Is it not written in your law, I said, you are Gods?’ To this  statement our inner guidance says: ‘Yes, it’s true. Every human being,  without exception, is of Divine origin and whatever may befall you in  earthly life, nothing can separate you from your Divine parents and your  true home, the spirit world. Each one of you is a child of God, not as  much a chip off the old block as a spark of My great white light. In  truth you are young Gods in the making, apprentices and trainee Gods. I  am spirit and so is the core of your own being. You are a great deal  more than the physical bodies you need for getting around at present. 

‘On the inner level of life, from where you newly emerge at the  beginning of every new lifetime, all is one and belongs together. And  anything you wish to manifest in the Earth’s environment first has to  appear within as an idea and a thought. The invisible parts of  everything that is in our world and all others, including you, are of  far greater importance than their outer appearances. You are all in this  earthly existence together to renew your understanding of these things  and through this you and your entire world shall find healing and peace.  Every one of you has come to be healed and over time grow into a healer  in their own right. That is how, hand in hand with the Angels and Me,  humankind for quite some time by now has slowly been evolving into a  race of healers, saviours and redeemers of yourselves, each other and  your world.’ 
Our world is bound in darkness,
Until we shine the light.
You with your own vision
And I with my insight.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Homesickness Of The Soul’
•    ‘Do You Know Where You're Going To?’
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Pathfinders And Lightbringers
*_
_*




*_​In spiritual terms darkness is ignorance  and knowledge is light. The spiritual development of every human being  in earthly life starts with complete ignorance of the spiritual aspects  of life and its own true nature. In the course of many lifetimes we  slowly but surely mature into spiritual adulthood, when our higher  nature stirs from its slumber and begins to know on the inner doors of  our earthly consciousness. As a result, we become more interested in one  of the religious beliefs of our world. And that is the beginning of  developing our inborn abilities as pathfinders and lightbringers, seed  carriers and healers for those around us.

We fulfil these functions each time we reach out to help someone find a  better understanding of their predestined pathway through life. For  everybody this quest starts with the discovery of who we are, why we are  here, why people are in our lives in the first place and why they have  to leave us after a while. The greatest and most comforting revelation  connected with this is learning that they have not died and that in  truth there is no such thing as death. 

We act as healers whenever we offer someone a shoulder to lean or cry  on, maybe a hand to hold or when we bring renewed hope by empathising  with someone and trying to help them to view a difficult situation from a  different perspective. Healers do these things not because someone  tells them to, but because that’s the only thing they want to do. They  are following an inner urge to be true to their real nature, which is  love. As soon as they have found a measure of light, they feel an inner  need to assist others to do the same for themselves._
Do not follow where the path may lead. 
Instead, go where there is no path and leave a trail. _
Ralph Waldo Emerson
​Leaving a trail is important because as  we climb up the spiritual mountain, others are sure to walk with us,  literally and metaphorically speaking. We are never alone and the hands  of the Angels and many other invisible helpers are constantly waiting  for us to take hold of them whenever the going gets too scary and tough  for us on our own. All we have to do is reach out for them, for they are  ever ready to guide and protect us and provide us with the courage and  strength we require for the task ahead of us. The only thing they cannot  do for us is working on the improvement of our character by giving of  our best and bringing forth the highest and noblest qualities from the  very core of our being. 

Whenever one of us stumbles and falls, our helpers draw extra close to  bring us the comfort and healing we need. But it will always remain a  mystery to me how the surviving members of the family mentioned in the  previous chapter reconciled their suffering with their beliefs. Thinking  of Jesus as their saviour and redeemer, what did they make of his role  when he refused to save them – or anyone else, for that matter? 

From the point humankind’s spiritual development has reached by now, one  question puzzles me most of all. For as long as we lacked the  understanding of the spiritual background of life, how it has always  worked and affected us, how could anyone ever gain any faith at all? It  does not surprise me that through the war events many ceased to believe  that there really is a higher authority who loves us and our world, and  who watches and takes great care of all of it. Something of that nature  is likely to have happened to me in a previous lifetime and that is the  reason why I chose to be born into a background where I had to grow up  without any spiritual guidance and support from anyone. At the time of  my midlife crisis * I reached the crossroad in my spiritual development  that comes to everybody sooner or later. 

In the fullness of time every last one of us will evolve into an  enlightened being, because finding our way back home into the light of  our true nature and the higher purpose of our existence is everybody’s  birthright. This is where freedom of choice *enters the picture. Even  while we are still unaware of such things, we are presented with choices  and are allowed to make our own decisions. And it’s left to each  individual whether we accept or reject the treasures of spiritual wisdom  and truth that with ever greater force are now coming our way. Alas,  reading about them is not enough on its own. Only when we constantly  apply them to our daily lives can we grow in wisdom, understanding, and  progress on the evolutionary spiral. Anyone is free to choose remaining  stuck in the darkness of their ignorance.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It  brought me a confirmation of the above, which I had written a long time  ago. _‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in  bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When  you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold  communion with it in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate  and bring this love to the people around you. Your responsibility  towards them gradually increases and so will the wisdom and knowledge  you are given access to. God is part of each one of you and all of you  are instruments and channels through which the blessing and healing  power of the Divine infinite spirit is waiting to flow into your world.’_
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’  

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Humankind In Pursuit Of Enlightenment
*_
_*




*_​ The ultimate purpose of the material  existence of every one of us is to evolve into a fully enlightened  being. Each one of us is required to develop their own philosophy of  life that can support us through the inevitable ups and downs of our  present existence. To help us find it, deep down inside everybody there  is a great hunger and thirst * for spiritual wisdom and knowledge that  tells us the about the purpose and higher meaning of our present  existence *. 

At the beginning of our earthly education for a long time we are unaware  that there is another higher part to our nature. At that stage it’s  just that our whole being somehow seems to be filled with an indefinable  deep inner longing that in the end cannot be satisfied by anything  Earth life has to offer. The more these feelings rise to the surface of  our consciousness, the more we become aware that something is missing in  our lives, without initially knowing what it is. But when it finally  comes clear in our mind, we are prepared to do whatever it takes to find  the truth and nothing but the truth. 

Every time we learn something new and add it to the knowledge we have  already gathered and is now available to us, a bit more of our  ignorance’s darkness disperses and we are one step nearer to being  enlightened. But it is spiritual enlightenment * that we are all in this  life to seek and in the fullness of time are sure to find. This is  knowledge is the result of our inner awakening into the recognition of  who we truly are, who and what God is, and what kind of a role we are  playing in God’s great plan of life. This change of consciousness  provides us with a different approach to life and provides us with a  fresh understanding of how true faith and trust in the goodness of life  can be found. 

Without a reasonably good perception of these things, Earth life is  bound to be a difficult and scary experience, no matter how brave a face  we manage to show to the world. I am but one of countless souls who,  each in their own way, are working tirelessly behind the scenes of life  on raising the level of humankind’s consciousness. Through our joint  efforts, one tiny step at a time, all together we are moving forwards  and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. I believe that good  evolutionary progress is possible for anyone who aims to find a better  understanding of the higher spiritual realities that form the background  of our earthly existence.

Through the suffering of past lifetimes and the present one, many have  evolved to the point of becoming aware again of their spirituality and  are doing their best to develop it. Spirituality is a journey of  discovery and I can think of no better way of starting it than to ask  myself: ‘Why am I here and what am I doing with my life? What are my  beliefs? Do I have any faith in life; do I trust it?’ And there lies the  crunch! More than anything else we and our world require is a new  approach to faith. But then, what is faith? As this is such a much  misused word, we are going to investigate it more thoroughly in the next  chapter.

With spirituality I do not mean communicating with those who have passed  into our other world or the dead, as some may call them. To me, the  dead ones – spiritually that is – are those who have not yet woken up to  the fact that their true nature is spirit and soul who is presently  taking part in life as a physical being. Having experienced first hand  the darkness of not knowing who I truly am and what this life is all  about, I know how frightening an existence it can be. To this day, I  find it deeply comforting that we are all siblings in the vast family of  humankind as well as the whole of life, that on the inner level we are  all one and that we are never alone. 

More than anything else in this world, I love sharing the light I am  finding along the pathway of my life with as many as possible of you, my  dear friends and spiritual family. My greatest reward will be if some  of that light helps the odd one here and there to leave the dungeon of  their spiritual darkness behind.

The spirit of the Universal Christ spoke to us and our world through  Jesus legend. In St John 8:31-32 we are told: ‘Then Jesus said to those  of the Jews who believed in him: If you abide by my word, you are truly  my disciples and you will know the truth and that very truth shall make  you free.’ This is how the Christ Spirit all along has been trying to  tell us that through learning about the true nature of God and our  relationship with Him/Her, each one of us would eventually be able to  release themselves from the prison of oppression and slavery, in  particular of the religious kind. 
If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Masters taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

And if you and I can occasionally help somebody to find a new understanding 
Of their true nature and the real purpose of their being here,
Then for us this lifetime will not have been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’
•    ‘Enlightenment’
•    ‘Not By Bread Alone’​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Realise Your Inner Strength
*_
​ 




​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘White Eagle’s Little Book Of Healing Comfort’:  ‘The purpose of every  earthly lifetime is the development of the higher aspects of your nature  and bringing forth your own inner strength. By constantly tapping into  and using them your spiritual light and power increase, so that with the  passing of time you become more god-like. You will find that the more  the radiance of the spiritual side of your being lights up your daily  tasks and encounters, the more easily you cope with earthly life.

‘We too once walked that pathway and therefore know how difficult it can  be for as long as our physical bodies hold you tightly in its grip with  its pains and afflictions of mind, body and spirit. * By now we also  know that all these things are the direct result of the thinking and  behaviour patterns of the small self with its tiresome ego and fearful  earthly mind. For a long time the lower self in its arrogance believes  it knows everything when in truth it does not have a clue about anything  that really matters, in particular the spiritual background of its  earthly existence.

‘This is because in the course of many lifetimes the lower self gets  lost in an ever denser jungle of erroneous beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. The walls of this prison with the passing of time grow so  thick that they enclose the small self like a black box. The atoms and  molecules of the physical body’s cells eventually are so tightly packed  together that they act similar to a prison cell, which for a long time  cannot be penetrated by even the smallest rays of the light of spiritual  wisdom. Yet, with every spell of suffering a bit more of God’s light  re-enters them and speeds up their vibrations sufficiently so that  sparks of understanding can seep in. With the passing of time more and  more of it penetrates the consciousness of the sufferer.

‘The creation of the prison cell is necessary for the early stages of  your earthly development. It ensures that the spirit and soul within it  cannot escape until the learning from its lessons have been thoroughly  absorbed. Thus they are forced to take part in the lessons of getting to  know the characteristics of their lower and lowest nature. Without this  the human spirit, whose true nature as a spark of the Divine is  all-loving, giving and forgiving, would be unable to endure the  extremely tough school of earthly life. If it had not been cut off from  its true nature and home in God’s loving embrace, human spirit and souls  could not respond to the demands of Earth’s harsh and cold, alien and  frequently hostile environment. 

‘All matter consists of the Universal Christ’s light. During the initial  stages of creating physical bodies for young and inexperienced spirits  and their souls the Divine light is gradually withdrawn from the matter  surrounding them during their earthly sojourns, so it grows ever denser.  This descent into physicality continues until the small lower self has  lost all recall of its true nature and origin. That’s when it is ready  to attend to the hardest parts of its earthly education. 

‘During each lifetime spent without the awareness of your true nature, a  fresh layer of all manner of fears, especially those of the unknown and  death is left behind in the memories of your soul. They form deposits  which at some stage of your development have to be dismantled, by none  other than you and that may reveal itself as surprisingly hard work. The  same as every new layer you once accumulated took you away from the  Source of your being, God, those you dissolve move you closer to Him/Her  again. This process is an essential part of every human being’s  compulsory earthly education.

‘We, your spirit friends and helpers, need you on the other side of the  veil of consciousness as much as you need us. Our task is showing you  how you can triumph over the darkness of the spiritual ignorance that  has been overshadowing every aspect of your world, individually and  collectively, for such a long time. Your part consists of the grounding  of your steadily increasing store of spiritual knowledge by applying its  principles to your daily life. You then need to share your insights and  beliefs with as many as possible, to enable them to increase their  inner strength and help their spiritual wings to grow. True evolutionary  progress for your whole world is made each time you lift yourself and  someone around you above the common narrow horizons and vision of  earthly life. 

‘Leaning on a teaching from the Jesus legend, we say to you: ‘Rise from  your bed and walk.’ The bed is a metaphor for your earthly existence and  the way of walking we mean is letting the light of the spiritual path  show the way that leads to the rediscovery and reconnection with the  inner Source of your being. Do all you can to re-establish your contact  with it and work together with it, so you can be used as an ever more  powerful channel through which the blessing and healing energies of the  Universal Forces can flow into Mother Earth and all her lifeforms and  from there into the rest of Creation.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
https://www.raysofwisdom.com/index.cfm?articleID=625#all-conditions
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​
https://www.raysofwisdom.com/index.cfm?articleID=625#all-conditions
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Humankind In Pursuit Of Happiness*_
​ 



​
We are sparks of the Divine and children  of God, who once emerged from a world where only love and goodwill, joy  and happiness have ever been known. Our God or Highest Self, the Spirit  of the Universal Christ, in whom we are all one, once began to create  small earthly spirit counterparts, so that through them it could explore  how the polar opposites of its Divine characteristics would manifest  themselves in the behaviour patterns of these creatures when, in the  course of many lifetimes, they got used to taking part and moving around  in a physical environment. That’s why it was decided that our spirit  should begin to evolve and grow on the Earth. 

Each new spark of the Divine at first is pure spirit that has the same  masculine and feminine characteristics as its Creator. Before their  departure into Earth life these two parts split. One is the spirit of  the earthly self and the other one its soul, a soft and sensitive part  that is capable of feeling and that provides a storehouse for the  memories of every one of each new earthling’s experiences. 

Together these two aspects of our nature were brought onto the Earth  plane and housed in the physical body of an animal form that had evolved  from the tiniest beginnings over millions of years into what is known  to us as one of the primates. For a long time the physical aspect of the  creature who had been chosen to act as our host knew nothing of its  indwelling spirit and soul. But in the course of millions of years in  Earth time this combination of beings kept on evolving. Gradually it  started to develop human characteristics like what our scientists call  opposable appendage, known as thumbs, two eyes with binocular vision,  and biomechanic bipedalism, the ability to walk upright. This  development continued until the creature finally had taken on the human  appearance that is familiar to us.

Slowly and imperceptibly, the Christ Spirit’s spark mingled with the  group spirit of the animal. The Divine spark absorbed more and more of  this spirit into itself, until in the course of many lifetimes it  reached a critical point and became aware of its individuality. From  then onwards the by now recognisably human being separated itself ever  more from the group spirit of the animals and its Christ nature moved  into the foreground of its consciousness. In the course of many further  lifetimes, this part gained the upper hand enabling the human child of  God to move more rapidly forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral  of life. 

Alas, each new lifetime added another layer of soul memories on top of  our inner connection with our Highest Self and Creator. Every one of  these additions will later have to be dismantled and dissolved again by  us, its owner. With the passing of time our small self felt increasingly  isolated, lost and alone in its struggle with the conditions, which we  ourselves had created in our ignorance during past lifetimes and later  had to encounter during further spells on the Earth plane. Fear was born  – the opposite force to the total trust we once had and one day shall  have again. The more layers of soul memories were piled on top of our  inner connection with God, the more fearful our earthly self became. The  higher purpose behind this particular lesson is that we shall never  ever let go of our inner connection and link with God again, once it has  been re-established. 

However, it takes a long time before we grasp that this can only be  brought about by constant efforts at bringing forth and developing our  own Christ qualities and humbly and devotedly accepting the role of  being used as a channel through which the healing and peace to the  Highest can flow into our world. This is how each one of us needs to act  as their own saviour and redeemer, and the saviour and redeemer of our  whole world, and finally become a Christed one in their own right. On  the road of getting there, wise ones accept that, no matter how highly  educated and well read human beings become in their present lifetime, in  truth all of us know precious little of the things that really matter  in life – its spiritual background. They know that the things that  happen upfront always have been and forever will be of secondary  importance.

Wise ones have experienced the living hell of a God-less existence, in  which they arrogantly believed and insisted that they knew everything  and wanted to have their own way at all times. They are glad to have  reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level that permits them to move  on to serving the Highest as meek and humble channels of healing and  peace. These wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance and gladly  follow the directions they receive through it from the Angels and  Masters, who are in charge of us and our world, because they realise  that they alone can show any one of us the way home into their natural  state of love, joy and happiness. 

This is a route where many hurdles have to be jumped over or crawled  underneath. Obstacles and conditions are waiting to be mastered and  overcome. And after what is by now known about our evolutionary journey,  it does not come as a surprise that the biggest impediment in the way  of our progress is fear. We yearn for happiness and love and search for  it in all the wrong places, hoping that one day we shall find it and  will be able to make it into a constant state. To save ourselves  disappointments, it is beneficial to come to terms with the fact that we  live in a world where brief spells of happiness and sorrow alternate in  seemingly endless succession. 

In vain we look for a constant state of happiness, joy and love in  earthly life, for the simple reason that it is not meant to be found  there. And when our soul finally comes knocking on our inner door and  invites us to come home, where these conditions do exist, we have no  idea what it is trying to tell us. So far we are not even aware that we  have been placed on the Earth plane for the very purpose of experiencing  the continuous succession of ups and downs, highs and lows, joys and  sorrows of life. We have no idea that one fine day there will no longer  be any need for us to take part in all this. The state of never ending  love and happiness once was our birthright – it still is. To rediscover  it and reconnect with it, all we have to do is peer beyond the end of  our nose and lift our vision to the higher and highest realities of  life, the only place in the whole of Creation where eternal happiness  and peace, joy and love exist. 

But, for the moment the Earth is still our place of learning and like in  any earthly school, we have to start in the lowest grade and gradually  work our way up to the highest one. Lifetimes spent on this plane are  the classes and to provide us with a good all-round education, every  subject has to be taken. None can be dropped and avoided. If we are no  good at something in one lifetime, we return until the theme has been  mastered, regardless of how many earthly sojourns this may take – the  Universe’s patience is endless. This thorough and rigorous training of  each one of us is essential, because we are sparks of the Divine, God’s  children and everything, the characteristics as well as the creative and  destructive powers that are in our Creator are also in us. As above, so  below. 

The ultimate purpose of our times in physicality is to familiarise us  with the polar opposites of all aspects of God’s nature and therefore  also our own. Without experiencing an equal measure of darkness and  light, right and wrong, truth and lies, joy and sadness, pleasure and  pain, being hurt and wounded, and subsequently finding healing, we would  never be able to understand any of these things. If we had never been  hurt and wounded by someone, how could we appreciate what others feel  when we treat them badly?

Our earthly education would not be complete, if any of these experiences  were lacking. Without them it would be impossible for us to comprehend  anything and we could never fulfil the purpose of our earthly sojourns,  which is that we should grow in wisdom and understanding. However, this  process will only continue until all subjects have been sufficiently  grasped by us. Only then is our schooling complete and we are released  from the duty of spending further lifetimes in Mother Earth’s loving  embrace. In return for helping her with her evolution she allows us to  be here., freely and generously giving of her abundance to us. Could  anything be fairer?
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’​
* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown *_

_*




*_​Our spirit guides are frequently telling  us that we should overcome our fears, especially the one of the unknown  and of death. With all due respect, that is very well for them to say,  but how shall we go about it? In my mind’s eye, I can see my guide smile  and with my inner ear I hear a kind and gentle voice saying: ‘That’s  for you to work out, dear child of the Earth. It is not our task to  carry your cross for you. No-one can do that. You too should not try to  take on anyone else’s who is suffering, as that would prevent them from  learning the lessons which they themselves have chosen for their present  lifetime, long before entering into it. Our task is to guide and  support you, and you can – nay, should – all help each other. But,  everybody has to work their way through their fears alone, because  before God you stand alone and each has to find their own way back home  into the state of loving and fully trusting your Creator again.’

To me, the most vital step on the road of overcoming our fears is  becoming aware that all of them were once built into our consciousness  for good and wise reasons. The ability to fear was initially given to us  to protect us whenever the desire overcame us to conquer our world and  that on our own. Fear of the unknown made us stick to our home-patch and  attend to the work in hand. This fear has now outlived its usefulness  and by focussing our attention increasingly on wanting to learn in the  school of earthly life in order to evolve into an ever more perfect,  i.e. whole being, who will then be allowed to move forwards and upwards  into exploring the higher levels of life. 

The ballast of fear-invoking false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions  of the past can be shed through welcoming the spiritual knowledge,  which the Age of Aquarius, the sign of the Divine water-bearer, for some  time has been pouring ever more forcefully into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. However, let’s not allow  ourselves to be swamped by the great mass of information that is now  coming our way. Let’s develop our discriminatory faculties to the full  by asking God and the Angels to help us find the people, books and other  publications, workshops and seminars that are now right for us. There  are many belief systems and attractive schools of learning in our world  and each one promises to take us to the heart of truth. Yet, the only  safe way of finding it is by following the light in our own hearts and  refusing to be lured into believing that the apples on each neighbouring  tree might be riper and juicer than our own. 

The only sure guide at this stage of our development is the light of the  wise one within, our inner teacher. This is the voice of God, who  communicates with us through the world of our feelings. And that is the  only truly reliable guru in the whole of Creation, who really does know  the answer to any question we may ever care to ask. And the more we  reliably find out in this way about of God’s nature and our own and the  purpose and meaning of our existence, as well as those who have always  taken great care of us in the spirit world, the more our confidence in  God’s plan * for us and our world and the goodness of life grows. May  the descriptions we are receiving from our spirit guides about the  beauty of their world and the freedom of no longer being responsible for  the wellbeing of a physical body and hauling it around with us, show  ever more of us that our fear of the unknown and especially of death are  quite unjustified.
     * Recommended Reading:
​ ·        ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

​ * * *    ​ 

 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Spiritual Pathway*_

_*




*_​There is so much talk about the  spiritual pathway these days that one cannot help wondering what people  actually mean by this. This concept – in common with all truly great  ones – is basically extremely simple. As the essence of our being is  spirit and soul, whether someone is as yet consciously aware of this or  not, everybody in truth is walking this way already. It’s the way home  into the conscious awareness of our true being and our relationship with  our Creator. Each one of us comes from spirit and is itself spirit and  for every human soul there comes the moment of awakening when we realise  that we are a great deal more than the physical and perishable bodies  we live in. Irrespective of how high or low someone’s station in life  presently may be, inside every one of us there dwells something very  precious and that is a soul and a spirit. We are eternal beings of  light, the children of God, the Great Light, and the core of our being  is pure consciousness. 

Every soul in the end re-awakens to this knowledge and has to undergo  the purification process. There are no exceptions and because  spiritually everything has to be done for real and there are no  shortcuts, this has never been easy. Only a fool would pretend  otherwise. The basic lesson we, as a race and our whole world, are  presently taking part in is a simple one. Upon re-awakening to our true  nature, we realise that the law of the Universe is love, that we come  from love and that love is our real self and true reality. To this ever  more of us are returning by conducting their lives in harmony with this  and all other Universal laws. 

All life serves God and God serves all life. Each one of us has been  granted the gift of another lifetime to enable us to add to the  well-being of our race and our whole world, instead of merely looking  after number one. This is essential and no matter how small our efforts  may often appear to be in our own view, as long as they make a  difference – if only a tiny one at times – to somebody somewhere, our  contribution will be valid and count in the eyes of God. There is  nothing new under the Sun, and actions always did speak louder than  words. Much can be achieved in this way, maybe even whilst we are still  working our way through our own healing process and may be quite ill. It  is still possible to make a difference to those around us by being  kind, loving and thankful to them, instead of grumpy and miserable. 

Some read large numbers of spiritual books and articles, attend workshop  after workshop and course after course. They may spend a great deal of  time and money without having the slightest inclination of ever putting  their learning into practice in their daily lives. What these people may  not realise is that they are on a head-trip that spiritually will get  them nowhere. A special task is waiting to be fulfilled by each one of  us, during this lifetime. Read more about this by following the link at  the bottom of this chapter. The only way of finding out  the nature of  our assignment is by asking for the inner guidance of our Highest Self  and willing responding to Its call.

White Eagle tells us: ‘We shall not learn from others or from books, but  find all knowledge within ourselves, for we are part of all that ever  has been and all that ever shall be.’ This is because all the knowledge  of all that ever was and that ever has been gathered by anyone is now  stored in the memory bank of the Universe’s Soul, the Divine Mother.   Through our inner connection with this aspect of the Divine trinity   every human soul will eventually be capable of tapping into this sacred  fountainhead of wisdom. Our Highest Self is always waiting to help us  find the answers to all the questions we may ever wish to ask and that  which surfaces from there can be relied upon to be our truth, even  though it may not be anyone else’s. 

Whilst reaching for ever more consciousness expanding experiences and  searching for new horizons, if at the same time we conduct our lives in  peaceful ways that are in harmony with the Universal laws, we are doing  our share of creating a better world for all. If my own experiences are  anything to go by, when one consciously steps onto the spiritual pathway  the inner work appears to consist mostly of overcoming our fears. The  chapter ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’ deals with this. For now  may it suffice to say that each time one of us ventures forth into new  spiritual adventures and sticks their toes into untried waters – in  spite of being scared stiff – we and everything that is in our world are  inexorably evolving and moving forwards and upwards. The only way of  re-learning to fully trust the goodness of life and its Creator is by  testing and trying things out for ourselves. Should you be struggling  with the kind of faith this requires – as I still am – may the knowledge  that you are not the only one who is doing so bring you a measure of  comfort and sustenance.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’

 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Will Have Life To The Full*_

_*




*_​Our fears, one by one, dissolve on their  own with an ever deepening recognition that everything, including them,  was given to us by the Creators great wisdom and love, to teach us how  to live and come to terms with our earthly existence. This improved  comprehension of the processes of life in itself brings a measure of  healing and peace to human souls and our world. Good advice is all right  whenever it comes our way. Yet, even the best and well meant bit of it  should ever be followed blindly. We are always the bottom line and we  alone can decide what is right or wrong and works for us or does not. 

Getting rid of all our fears, learning to live without fear altogether,  that’s the meaning of the prophetic words of St. John 10:10: ‘You will  have life to the full!’ The evidence of the past two thousand years  clearly shows that this cannot happen merely by believing in a legendary  figure like Jesus and his mission. Each one of us is required to apply  themselves to working on their earthly character and bringing forth the  qualities of their higher or God nature and learning to love wisely, the  way our Creator loves us. No-one is alone with this task. God and the  Angels, as well as our Masters and guides are waiting to be called upon,  so they can hold our hands and show us the way back home into the  oneness with the those on the highest levels of life. The Jesus legend  demonstrates how every human soul eventually needs to conduct their life  as a spiritual Master in our own right and through this evolve into a  Christed one in their own right.

We are told that love is the great solvent against all fears. But what  kind of love does this mean? It seems to me that for as long as one  still fails to grasp what life on the Earth plane is truly about, human  love is quite capable of creating more fears than it can ever hope to  dissolve. That which in human terms is commonly defined as love is not  really love at all. It’s nothing but a soppy emotion that creates  possessiveness, clinging on and dependency, rather than setting the  loved one free to make their own mistakes, so that they can learn from  them and assisting them to fulfil their highest potential. 

All too frequently, human love is nothing short of emotional blackmail:  ‘If you don’t love me, I won’t take care of you!’ is not love. If we  love, we love anyway, whether our affections are being returned by  another or not. Love in its true sense never ends or goes away, for  example when someone has offended and hurt us, or when someone dies.  Love endures all and makes an effort to understand why things are  happening and what motivated the other one. Love is not only, as the  song says: ‘a  reason to be living’. It is the reason to be living and  why we are here. Love is the fulfilment of God’s law on the Earth. Love  has brought us into being. We come from love and we return to it. Love  sustains and supports us here, in all our endeavours and undoubtedly it  will continue to do so throughout eternity. 

In the course of many lifetimes we were first required to live with and  explore the characteristics of our lower animal nature. Gathering its  experiences removed us further and further from our true higher self.  Each could only get to know life in physicality through their own  impressions. Having reached the ascendancy of the same arc that once led  us downwards, the time has come for reaching ever more for the  blessing, healing and helping hand of our Highest Self, so it can teach  us to love wisely, the way our Father/Mother Creator cares for Its  Creation. This means living with respect, kindness and goodness towards  everything that is part of our lives as well as ourselves. It is a  caring for and giving attention to wherever there is a need, without  asking anything in return, yet not neglecting our own needs and wishes.  This kind of love is a freeing one. It instinctively seeks the good of  another because it knows that what is good for them is good for  everybody, including us.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Shall We Redeem Ourselves?
*_
_*




*_​ Anne Bronté, 1820-1849, was the daughter  of a poor Irish clergyman in the Church of England. She is likely to  have been brought up on a diet of Christian teachings and therefore  believed that every word of them is quite literally true. That’s why in  ‘The Tenant of Wildfell Hall’ she wrote: ‘Not for ever,’ I exclaimed,  ‘only till he has paid the uttermost farthing, for if any man’s work  abide not the fire, he shall suffer loss; yet himself shall be saved,  but so as by fire. And He that is able to subdue all things to Himself  will have all men to be saved, and will in the fullness of time have  gathered together in one all things in Christ Jesus, who tasted death  for every man, and in whom God reconcile all things to Himself, whether  they be things in Earth or things in Heaven.’ 

To help her make her point the author gathered a whole set of nuggets  from the Jesus legend. Here are four of them and each one is a hidden  reference to the Universal law of Karma * and reincarnation. Matthew  5:26 ‘Verily I say unto thee, Thou shalt by no means come out thence,  till thou hast paid the uttermost farthing.’ 1 Corinthians 3:13 ‘Every  man’s work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because  it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man’s work  of what sort it is.’ Philippians 3:21 ‘Who will reform the body of our  lowness, made like to the body of his glory, according to the operation  whereby also he is able to subdue all things unto himself.’ 1  Corinthians 3:13 ‘Every man’s work will be made clear in that day,  because it will be tested by fire; and the fire itself will make clear  the quality of every man’s work.’ 

What a long way we have spiritually come in the relatively short time of  Anne’s wrote the above words. Ever more of us are becoming aware that  the only one who can save and redeem us is we ourselves and the only way  it can be brought about is through reconnecting with our Highest or God  Self. Her quotes from the Bible undoubtedly represented Anne’s truth,  while to me they are speaking of the higher esoteric meaning which, as  usual, is hidden behind the surface words. What they are saying is about  God’s laws, in particular the law of Karma * or of cause and effect,  which ensures that every single one of our bad thoughts, words and deeds  has to be made good by us in our earthly existence. I don’t think it  should be understood as literally being paid for to the uttermost  farthing. But the memories of every one of them, good, bad and  indifferent, are stored in the Akashic Records * as well as the memory  bank of our soul. 

These recollections accompany us into every new lifetime and the very  cells of our new physical bodies contain their impressions. In the final  analysis, that is where the true cause of any illnesses and afflictions  we may have to deal with in our present lifetime can be found. Anything  that has to be endured in earthly life by anyone is the result of the  wheels of fortune or misfortune, as the case may be, we ourselves once  set in motion, sometimes many lifetimes ago. During the initial stages  of our earthly education, which is compulsory for everyone, it was our  own thoughts, words and actions that moved us ever further away more  from our true higher or God nature. Any pain we have to go through is  the cleansing fire that is part of paying our debts towards those we  hurt and harmed in other lifetimes and ultimately God. Throughout the  ages this emptying out process has been known by those who before us  walked the road back home into the oneness with God. 

Patiently putting up with our suffering creates the necessary balance in  the great scheme and plan of life, and cleanses our spirit and soul.  Through this emptying out our consciousness is cleansed of the debris of  long outdated old beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, which we once  thought of as true. This creates space for fresh knowledge and the  understanding that grows from it when we apply it to our daily  encounters. This is the only way it can become our property that  accompanies us into future lifetimes and helps us to cope with them more  easily. 

In the process of paying our karmic debts to the full, every aspect of  our nature heals: mind and body, spirit and soul. When we finally  surrender everything we have and are into the loving hands of God and  the Angels, we are one of the lambs of God who willingly follows the  instructions that are intuitively received from the highest levels of  life. Through walking the predestined pathway of a spiritual Master,  each one of us eventually evolves into a Christed one in their own  right. The Jesus legend is a portrayal of the whole development. 

Fire is the cleansing, purifying and healing power of God’s creative  force. It alone can and does bring to earthly life the healing and  gradual dissolving of the pain that has accumulated down the ages in our  individual and collective soul and its memories that are stored in the  cells of every human physical body and that of the Earth. Only when our  human mind and body, spirit and soul have been purified and sufficiently  cleansed of the past are our energies right for fully and consciously  being re-united with those of God. This is the only authority that can  clear us of the misdemeanours and sins we committed in our earthly  existence in any one of our lifetimes, including the present one. ‘Lord  God, Lamb of God, You take away the sin of the world. Have mercy on us!’  These words can only be true when one grasps who the lamb of God is,  namely you and I. Each one of us in their own right has to freely and  willingly turn into a lamb of God and patiently endure whatever  suffering we have created for ourselves in previous lifetimes and this  one. This is an inner experience that could never be brought about  through outside forces like the legendary Jesus. 

The higher vehicles or bodies of every one of us are probably in need of  being cleansed and purified. We are bound to have gathered into them  many things that are now hindering and obstruction the spiritual vision  and understanding we are in this life to seek. That’s why episodes of  trouble, sickness and suffering have to be endured presently by so many.  Our earthly lessons could include having to cope with being born into a  crippled body or getting involved in great tragedies. To create the  necessary balance in their spiritual bankbook, some may even have to  commit a crime. Wise ones remind themselves that such things always come  about through someone’s own choices. This is done in the hope that  their experiences will prepare their spirit and soul for being purged  and purified through the inflow of the healing energies of the Highest,  so that later on they become capable of acting as one of its  transmitter/receiver stations through which these precious energies can  flow into our world. 

And that’s why wise ones refuse to sit in judgement * over anyone. The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the Lodge’s calendar September 2012:  ‘Before any kind of new growth and building can take place anywhere in  the whole of Creation, there first has to be a clearing of the land.  This requires ploughing the Earth and cleansing the soil. The same is  true for every human being. As soon as the physical conditions  surrounding one of them have served their predestined purpose, they are  cleared away. Yet, in truth nothing ever dies, neither the spirit and  soul that dwells inside every physical body nor the atoms of that body  when it is left behind in earthly life. The atoms also merely change  their form and from the dust and ashes left behind at every funeral,  whichever way it takes place, new life is created.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•     ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Do Not Judge’

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Could Astrology Be For You?
*_
_*




*_​If  your reaction to the word astrology is one of ‘Ah, horoscopes!  Fortunetelling!’, you are wasting your time here. But should you be  looking for a safe and reliable instrument for getting to know yourself  and others more intimately, please read on. Like life in the whole of  Creation, everything to do with astrology consists of cycles within  cycles and wheels within wheels and is basically very simple, like all  truly great ideas. One of the finest gifts the Universe can bestow us is  simplicity. For my liking that is the best quality anyone can possess  and if you, like me, love to keep things as uncomplicated as possible,  then the Divine science could be just the thing for you.

One of  humankind’s main troubles is that in our role as earthlings we  frequently see complications when in truth there aren’t any. If need be,  we invent some where there weren’t any before. Astrology is no  exception. Yet, basically everything about it is very straight forward.  The only thing one has to do for studying it is starting in one small  corner, the same as in any other field of learning. It’s unwise to stand  before an immense topic like astrology and gaze upon it admiringly,  thinking: ‘I could never get to grips with that!’ Refuse to give in to  feelings of that nature. Start with lesson one, the way I once did.

Astrology  is an intuitive art and if you persevere, it will not take long until  you begin to notice how your inner guidance provides you with fresh  insights into the theme before you to assist  you with your studies. As  your understanding of human nature and life increases, your  consciousness opens up and expands. In case you enjoy finding out new  things and learning as much as I do, there could be no finer field of  endeavour for you. If you keep on learning about astrology until the end  of your earthly days, I guarantee that you will never stop discovering  something new and surprising about it. You don’t have to take my word  for it. Stick your toes into the water and see for yourself.

To  get you going, how about becoming your own astrologer in D.I.Y. fashion?  If that sounds interesting, please follow the link at the end of this  chapter. You might like to first delve into the interpretations of your  own Sun sign and then the ones of the people around you. See for  yourself how revealing each one of my analyses is and how it can give  you valuable pointers about everyone’s predestined pathway for their  present lifetime. If you have sufficient time and study my  interpretations of all the Sun signs, you will notice that each one of  them contains a great deal that is valid for everybody. As you move  through them, try to apply that which you are gleaning first to yourself  and then to those around you. You will be amazed about your  discoveries. Most of all, never forget to have fun. That, my dear  friend, is as important a part as any on the healing journey of a  thousand miles of our present lifetime.

Study the Sun signs and  discover for yourself how the stars can and do show the way of moving  from being a less evolved soul, i.e. an unaware one, into a wise one and  a healer, someone who has woken up to their true identity. You are sure  to succeed, if you keep on with your efforts at avoiding to act out the  negative qualities of your Sun sign and instead endeavour to bring  forth and develop its higher and highest manifestations.

Should  you still be functioning more on the negative than on the positive  aspects of your Sun sign, take heart. Everybody initially automatically  and unconsciously tends to act out the lower characteristics of their  Sun sign, without even knowing that this is what we are doing. It is  true that, for as long as we are unaware of how the energies of the  stars influence all life on the Earth including us, we are what is  commonly known as being ‘ruled by the stars’. It is not only possible  but necessary to move away from this.

Awareness, as ever, is the  key for unlocking the door of this predicament. Becoming familiar with  the negative and positive aspects of our Sun sign enables us to take  charge and start making an effort at changing our character through  bringing forth the positive higher qualities of our planetary signs.  This is how every one of us can beneficially steer the course of their  destiny. Life does not work like the nursery rhyme ‘Where are you going,  my pretty maid?’ when she replies: ‘My face is my fortune, Sir.’ The  look of our face makes no difference to anything, but our character  really is our fortune. It alone can influence the flow of our future the  way we wish it to run. And whenever we counteract our negative  tendencies we empower ourselves and become wise ones, who are no longer  ‘ruled by their stars’ and never will be again.

I believe that  most of our behaviour patterns were not developed in the course of our  present lifetime. The majority of them we brought with us from previous  ones and that particularly applies to the deeply ingrained ones that can  be highly reluctant to change. When in doubt about anything, turn to  your inner teacher, the wise one or living God within, to show you ways  of building up your strengths some more and how you can turn your  weaknesses into strengths. That indeed is how they are meant to be dealt  with. You are not likely to instantly recognise any changes in  yourself. Don’t let this discourage you. With the passing of time, you  will be able to observe how you are approaching life and those around  you in a more positive and constructive manner. Through this change in  your energies, they are likely to change their behaviour towards you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unravelling The Knots Of Time*_

_*




*_​Through a better understanding of the  processes of life in general astrology can show us a useful and quite  magical way for undoing the knots of time, i.e. of Karma, in our own  lives and beneficially influence that of those around us. The Divine  science has the power of shedding much light onto the mysteries of life  behind the scenes in the background of our earthly existence. Any wisdom  and knowledge we find in this way needs to be applied liberally to  those around us. Don’t be shy! Practise on everybody and when they tire  of hearing you going on about astrology, continue do so quietly in your  mind. 

The Divine science allows us to view life through the eyes of God. This  makes it a great deal easier to meet everybody we encounter with  kindness and compassion for their suffering and that of all God’s  creatures. Looking at our world this way raises us above the emotional  level and stops us from constantly stumbling over and taking offence at  people’s idiosyncrasies, their likes and dislikes, as well as  preferences and inclinations – positive and negative ones alike.  Everybody displays them and there is no harm in that because each one is  an important part of our own and other people’s predestined and  self-chosen pathway for their present lifetime and the special lessons  this brings with it. 

Being aware of these things can help to overcome much of the irritation  and frustration that are inevitable in human relationships. In  particular this applies to our nearest and dearest when occasionally  their behaviour is less than satisfactory, which it can be quite  frequently, if we are honest with ourselves. The reason for this is that  the difficulties they are encountering are most certainly of karmic  origin, the same as ours. Nowhere is there more karma to be found than  in families. Small wonder then that those relationships are frequently  our most fraught and difficult ones. All unresolved problems and issues  that are left behind at the end of any given lifetime, we bring with us  into each new one, in the hope of resolving them this time round, once  and for all. 

If you have the feeling that this is the case with some of your  relationships, do not despair. Through new understanding and forgiveness  the Universe places the tools for redemption, reconciliation and  healing into everybody’s own hands. We are here to improve every one of  our human relationships and heal them. Especially the most difficult and  fraught ones are waiting to be worked on and transformed into spiritual  friendships of a higher nature. That’s the only way of releasing and  letting go of each other, when the moment for doing so has come. Both  parties need to free themselves, so that each can get on with pursuing  its own individual evolutionary pathway, which may well lead them into  totally different areas of interest from each other. 

Each one has been granted the gift of another lifetime at this very  special time so we can liberate ourselves from those with whom we have  negative karmic ties. They are of an emotional nature and it is  essential for the everybody’s spiritual progress that we should no  longer be hampered by the chains and shackles of our unfulfilled karmic  obligations and unpaid debts that act like steel ropes that could have  kept us tied us to each other for a great many lifetimes. 

This is where astrology comes into its own. Your studies of this subject  will be greatly enhanced by quietly observing everything that is in  your life through the eyes of an astrologer. Make mental notes and take  delight in discovering how surprisingly much of everybody’s behaviour is  actually governed by the Sun sign they were born into. The wisdom  gained from this can provide us with the wings we need to lift ourselves  above earthly life into the realms of humankind’s eternal home and its  higher spiritual nature. With the passing of time, with the help of our  own intuitive insights and observations these wings are sure to grow  ever more powerful. That is the most essential requirement for the  spiritual progress we are in this life to seek. 

It is impossible to fly on someone else’s wings and regardless of how  elevated and revered a teacher may some day cross our path, there is no  replacement for doing for ourselves and gazing deeply into the mirror of  the self. Having reached this point of our development, nothing but  utter honesty with ourselves and others is good enough. And when we  discover where our own thinking and behaviour patterns are in need of a  good spring cleaning, we feel the urge to start sweeping in front of our  own inner doors and tidying up our consciousness. As ever, first healer  heal thy self!
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Karma In Families’
•   ‘Ruled By The Stars’


From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’
​ 
​ * * * ​ ​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Comedy Of Life
*_
_*




*_​Hippocrates ca. 460–377 B.C. wrote:  ‘Life is a comedy for those who think and a tragedy for those who feel.’  I believe that, by approaching our existence from a different  perspective, it can be transformed by us into something joyous and yes, a  comedy – a comedy of errors, namely those of failing to understand the  higher purpose of our earthly life. Everybody’s view of our world  differs at least slightly from that of any other. This is because for  each one of us it is based on the memories of the experiences we  gathered in the course of many lifetimes, which are stored in our soul.  As each one’s pathway up to now has varied from all others, it is not  surprising that our world views vary such a lot. 

The principle of changing our perception of our world as nothing but a  tragedy and a vale of tears into a spectacle one can at least smile  about, applies to everybody including those who have been involved in  disasters and catastrophes, for example the two World Wars. To see  theses things in a different light, the only thing that’s required from  us is a renewed understanding of the purpose and meaning of our earthly  existence and why anything in our world ever occurs, namely for Karmic  reasons. *

When we begin to tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly  mind into the frequencies of the highest levels of life that form the  spiritual background of our earthly existence, with the passing of time  one slowly finds out ever more about the wise higher purpose it fulfils.  

God and the Angels have always been speaking to our world with the help  of symbolisms and metaphors that are hiding the esoteric truth hidden  behind the surface words of the religions. One of the oldest ones is the  symbol of the cross *, which represents humankind’s earthly existence  and its suffering. The cross we are all carrying on our shoulders is the  earthly personality which, in the course of many lifetimes has been  created by none other than us. Jesus is a metaphor for our higher nature  who is carrying the cross of its earthly personality on his shoulders.  How about taking the cross on our own back and by seriously getting to  work of improving it. But how can anyone do that for as long as we don’t  not know enough about it?  This is especially true for our less  likeable unpleasant characteristics. Because everybody has the very best  as well as the worst within, we all have them. It’s just that for a  long time we project them onto others, when in truth they are our own *.  That’s where astrology can be particularly helpful. 

It takes a long time until we grasp that the Universal laws see to it  that everything we send into our world, in thoughts, words and deeds,  unerringly finds its way back to its sender. When this has dawned on us  at last and someone causes us harm, the need for dwelling on hateful and  destructive thoughts of revenge gradually goes from us. This is  replaced by feelings of wanting to forgive them and praying that their  trespasses should also be forgiven by the Highest forces of life. It is  essential for our mental, spiritual and physical well-being that we lift  them and us in this manner above the emotional planes of our earthly  existence.

Something similar happens when we begin to observe the people in our  environment through the window of astrology. Using it for the purpose of  fortune telling has never appealed to me. Yet, you can count me in any  time when it comes to combining astrology with psychology, because in  the right hands both together can be turned into a powerful healing  instrument. Any wisdom that is gained in this way needs to be shared  with others. They too can then begin with their own healing journey of a  thousand miles that commences with a better understanding of the higher  purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence and quite naturally leads  us into reconnecting with God and our oneness with every lifeform. 

I believe that nobody could place a finer gift from the Universe into  people’s hands than my kind of astrology. So why not stick your toes  into the water and have a go at being your own astrologer *? If you do, I  guarantee you that it won’t take long until you discover for yourself  how amazingly versatile and flexible the Divine science is. Like me, you  will be amazed in how many ways it can be used for finding a constantly  improving understanding of practically every aspect of life. For  example, getting in touch with our innermost motivations and learning  about our potential. The aspects the planets form with each other in our  birthchart are excellent indicators of where our credits and debts are  in the karmic ledger of life. And so on and so forth.
* Recommended Reading:
•   ‘About Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘The Trek Of A Thousand Miles’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’


From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Is Movement And Constant Changes*_

_*




*_​The creative processes are relentlessly  at work. Life at all times is evolving, moving forwards and upwards in  vast spirals onto ever higher evolutionary levels. We and our world are  carried along with this towards increasingly uplifting and beautiful  experiences. Nothing in the whole of Creation ever stands still, not  even for the briefest of moments. The Sun in the sky above us is a good  example of this. Without ever stopping in its orbit it constantly   radiates its life-giving and sustaining love and warmth to Mother Earth  herself and everything she holds in her loving embrace. The same is true  for the whole of God’s Creation. Everything is wheels within wheels,  and cycles within cycles. Everything is moving and all things and  conditions are constantly changing with it. Astrology reflects this.

Some of the components of the planets of  our solar system are sometimes turning at different speeds. Good  examples of this are the Sun and Jupiter. Not all their latitudes are  turning at the same rate – some are dragged along behind, some may  overlap. Our Sun spins round its own axis and one of its full turns  takes about twenty-five to twenty-seven days, the duration is variable.  Our Sun is part of the Milky Way, our galaxy. This too is moving. We  orbit the hub of the Milky Way and one of its circuits takes about two  hundred and twenty million years. Our solar system is presently moving  towards the galaxy cluster Virgo, at the breathtaking speed of one  million miles per hour! It needs bearing in mind that all scientific  information about space and planetary matters also are constantly  revised and updated, as our scientist gain more understanding. 

Just imagine! Our galaxy is but one of two hundred thousand million  galaxies. Most of them consist of at least one hundred thousand million  stars or more and our Sun is but one of them. There are we, in a distant  corner of the immensity of the Universe, safe and sound on our small  planet, the beautiful treasure and jewel Earth. Guided and protected by  our Great Father/Mother, their only born Son, the Universal Christ and  the Angels. Cared for and nurtured by Mother Earth and her Angels and  warmed and loved by Father Sun. Mother Earth and Father Sun are physical  and spiritual manifestations of the Great Father/Mother, the Creator,  designer and architect of all life. Standing in front of all that, which  human soul does not want to go down on its knees and exclaim:
O Lord, my God, when I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made,
I see the stars; I hear the mighty thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour, God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art!  How great Thou art!’
​When I see how You hold millions and  millions and millions of worlds safely in Your loving hands, there grows  within me a new perception of how great you really are, so much greater  than anyone of us could ever have dreamed! Realising Your infinite and  unconditional love is for each one of us, no matter how small and  insignificant our present existence may appear to us, our world and all  worlds, my heart flows over and my soul cannot help singing to You, my  Saviour God: ‘How great You are. how wonderful and magnificent!’

_‘I will praise Thee, because of the wonders which Thou hast done. Marvellous are Thy works and that my soul knows right well.’ _Psalm 139:14

White Eagle Calendar September 2012:_  ‘Look always for the spirit behind or within the form. Realise it in the  air you breathe and the water you drink and bathe in. See it in the  sky, in the winds and the air. See it in the fire – see the little fire  spirits. Sense it in the beauty of the plants, flowers and fruits. This  creates harmony in yourselves and beauty in your lives, for you will  have realms revealed to you that you did not know or dream of before.’
_
Incidentally, the fact that our solar  system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo seems to me  of particular interest for our world and the healing work we are all  involved in. At the beginning of the Age of Aquarius and  bearing in  mind that Virgo is the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac, our  whole world is currently taking part in a learning and healing  experience of truly Cosmic proportions. All the help in the Universe is  waiting to be called upon by us for each doing their own share of  bringing our new and peaceful world into being.  God and the Angels will  safely guide and protect us and our world through any inner and outer  cleansing and healing process that may be required. Praise and thanks be  to them that the time for this has come, at long last. And as ever,  astrology provides us with an instrument for a better understanding of  what is happening to us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Building The New Jerusalem’
•    ‘Do Astrology And Numerology Have Any Power Of Their Own?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Beautiful World’

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’


* * *​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Of Music
*_
​ 




​ I am the Great Mother of all life 
And the soul of the Universe.
Music is My voice that tells you about 
The harmonies of the Heavenly Fields 
On the highest levels of life, where I dwell.
It brings them to earthly life where
I provide poets and composers with ideas.
With their help I communicate with you.
The magic of My music captivates 
Human souls and their earthly senses.
Making and listening to certain types of music 
Lifts you into My realms.

I inspire the making of instruments 
And the musicians who use them.
I encourage them to aim for 
Ever better sounds, 
To please themselves and Me. 
I am Mistress and servant alike,
Of those on the physical plane of life,
As well as the ones they believe to be dead,
Who in truth are alive and well in 
The spirit world, your true home.
I am part of the Eternal Spirit and 
My music responds to the requirements 
Of anyone taking part in earthly life.
In days gone by I accompanied you into battle
And to this day into ballrooms and dance halls. 
My vibrations have the power to make humankind 
Rejoice and Laugh, weep and mourns, 
Wonder and worship.

My music tells stories of love and hate,
Of souls condemned and redeemed.
It is the incense on which your prayers take wings
And fly into My realms.
It’s in the smoke that falls over battlefields,
Where people are dying and thinking of Me.
It comfort them when they have to find out,
Each through their own experiences,
That there is no glory in wars, 
Only suffering and pain, blood and sweat, 
Dirt and tears for themselves 
And also their loved ones at home.

My music reaches and comforts human spirits and souls 
When their earthly selves are wading 
Through the depths of depression and despair.
It opens human hearts to love
And is as much present and at home 
On marriage altars, christening fonts and funerals.
It’s with you when you stand at the open graves
Of those who have been called home 
Into the world of light.
It brings comfort and healing 
To the ones left behind.

Music is an aspect of the feminine part
Of the Great Father of all life.
I am the Goddess and He is My masculine counterpart.
I serve Him and the whole of our Creation.
Before Me all are equals.
My music easily makes slaves 
Out of Kings and their servants alike.
 In the natural world of the school of earthly life
It speaks to you through the birds of the air,
The insects in the fields,
The crashing of waves on ocean shores,
And the wind sighing in the trees.
Once you have become aware of My presence,
You can perceive Me anywhere, 
Even above the chatter of voices and
The clatter of wheels on city streets.

All life is My family and I am the parent of the best 
As well as the worst that is in humankind.
They are part of Me and like Me
Each one of you is an instrument 
That serves the Divine aspects of life.
You are like Me and I am like you.
I am one facet of the Holy Trinity
Of the Universal Life Force 
That is known to many of you as God,
And so are you. 

During your race’s most 
Traumatic experiences My music never leaves you.
Each time one of you has been wounded
In mind and body, spirit and soul, 
I bring comfort and healing. 
I am the muse behind all works of art.
I enjoy expressing and experiencing Myself through you.
I am the inspiration behind the work 
Of your world’s writers of poetry and prose,
As well as your composers. 
The quality of what each one of them produces
Depends on which evolutionary level an individual has reached.
This decides into which one of My many frequencies
They can tune the receiver/transmitter station 
Of their earthly minds.

And no matter what ever happened in earthly life,
I have always accompanied you,
Giving wings to your minds, 
Flight to your imagination
And breathing life and a touch of beauty
Into everything you do.​ Listen to Me in the song of birds.
It is a music that stirs a happy chord
In human hearts and souls.
Birdsong can lift you into My world, the realms of spirit,
But do not listen with your mind alone.
Feel the chord this music strikes in your heart.
It has the power of lifting you above the conditions 
Of your earthly existence.
It gives you wings that enable you to fly like a bird
And, at least for a time, releases you 
From that which is troubling you.

Birdsong lifts you into My heart and 
Makes yours respond with feelings of happiness.
Regardless of how anxious and frightened you may feel
About the things that are happening in the world around you,
Whenever you allow yourself to be carried away 
By music whose vibrations resonate with
Your heart and soul, you know happiness and 
Each time you listen to it,
Your inner faith and trust
In the goodness of life increases.

Birds belong to the Air element.
They are My messengers who are telling you 
That your spirit is part of the same realm 
And in truth is as free as the birds are. 
Try it out for yourself and observe how
Your thoughts can instantly take you 
Into the  farthest and remotest corners 
Of the whole of Creation. 

Each time you proceed
With a song in your heart and soul that is
As pure and clear as that of the birds of your world, 
There is nothing that will try to stop your spirit 
From using its wings for lifting yourself and 
The whole human race into the highest regions of life,
To receive and benefit from the blessing and healing 
Rays of the Universal Christ.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Message Of The Birds’
•    ‘The Lark’s Message’​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Marriages*_

_*



*_

Good and happy marriages
Don’t fall from the Heavens or just happen.
They have to be created by two people
And in this process many seemingly small things 
Can turn out to be the most important ones.
For example: 

Never being too old to hold hands.
Remembering to say: ‘I love you’, 
At least once each day.
Never going to sleep angry,
Sharing a sense of values and common objectives.
Standing together and facing the world by
Forming a circle of love not only around 
Our own family but the whole of humankind.

Listening to the other one and responding to their needs.
Expressing that we appreciate them in thoughtful ways
That show that our gratitude is heartfelt and genuine.
Being willing to forgive and let bygones be bygones.
Creating the right atmosphere together,
Yet allowing each other sufficient space
For breathing and being who and what they truly are.
Growing independently of each other as well as together.
Making an effort to bring forth from within
That which is good, right and beautiful 
Not only in contact with each other,
But also with everybody else.

Because we are magnetic beings, 
We can only attract that which we ourselves are
And like always attracts like. 
Making an effort at being the right partner is 
Far more important than marrying the right person,
As this alone decides what kind of spouse
We shall attract in future lifetimes. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Bit Of Advice *_

_*




*_
Amid the cares of daily life,
In spite of toil and business strife,
If you value the woman in your life,
Tell her so!

When your own days are dark and deeply blue,
Remember that she has her troubles, the same as you.
Show her that in spite of everything
Your love is true
And tell her so!

Don’t act as if she were past her prime,
And as if to please her would be a crime.
If ever you loved her, now’s the time 
For telling her so!

Her love will return to you for each caress
A hundredfold in tenderness.
You know that hearts like hers were made to bless.
Well, tell her so!

You like to think that she’s all your own,
And that you are hers and hers alone.
Don’t wait to carve it on a stone.
Tell her so!

Do not allow her heart to grow cold,
For richer beauties for both of you are sure to unfold,
When ever more she’ll prove to you that 
She’s worth more than her weight in gold.
Before it’s too late, dear Friend,
Tell her so!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

P.S. Naturally, the above applies to wives telling their husbands, too.

​Tell her she means the world to you and   is precious beyond compare. Tell her from your heart and mean it, don’t   just use empty words. Bring her flowers once in a while. Find out  which  ones she likes best and she will love you all the more for your   thoughtfulness. The Universal laws ensure that any gesture of kindness   we extend to anyone, not just our loved ones, is sure to return to us in   many different ways.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’
•    ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’
•    ‘Good And Happy Marriages’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’
​
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Recipe For A Happy Home
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Take two loving hearts and
Melt them into one.
Add lots of love,
Mix well with respect.​ Add gentleness, laughter, joy,
Faith, hope and self-control.
Pour in gallons of understanding and
Don’t forget patience.​ Blend in listening ears and
Allowing each other to grow and share.
Sprinkle generously with
Smiles, hugs and kisses.​ Bake for a lifetime.

Yield: one happy home

​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Humankind's Quest For Power*_

_*




*_
​The masculine part of the Divine Trinity  is the will and power aspect of the God, the Great Father of all life.  Its feminine counterpart is the love and wisdom of the Goddess, the  Great Mother. Being a spark of the Divine, the same energies and  qualities that are contained in them are also in us, women and men  alike. Until the development of the masculine in our world, each one of  us through their own experiences, finds an improved understanding of the  higher purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence, the masculine  characteristics manifest themselves as the man being right at all times.  He resists bending his will and principles for anyone and has no time  for compromises that would make life more bearable for everybody around  him. He will have none of what to him, during the early part of his  earthly education, he perceives as sheer nonsense. 

The male of our species, during that stage of its development, has a  strong urge to dominate and rule. Just about the only thing he is  interested in is changing the world around him and its people to suit  his will and adapts them to the whims of his lower animal desire nature.  This leaves only one road open to him and that is the pursuit of power  and personal gains. With his limited vision and understanding of earthly  life he sees this as giving him the power to purchase what he wants.  What could be simpler? When he has grown into a wise one, he too will  know that each one of us can only learn from the consequences of the  thoughts, words and actions they once sent into our world, when in due  course the Universal laws are returning them to him in some form or  another. 

Alas, it takes many lifetimes until such things dawn on us. As a result,  as young and inexperienced souls we do not hesitate to abuse any  knowledge that the highest levels of life are making available to our  world for the satisfying of the selfish desires and urges of our lower  earthly nature. As a result, those who dream of ruling the world with  godlike power, may then seek the means for building an atom bomb with  which to threaten our world and if need be, using it. And so far that  person has no idea that thought is the most powerful force in the whole  of Creation and that it is God’s will that has the power to create  matter from light and later destroy it again, if it so wishes. 

There are two great rivers of consciousness in our world and each has  its own thought waves that are part of it and are constantly feeding  into it. The first one is the good, positive and constructive stream and  the second is the evil, negative and destructive one. The first  consists of the flow of energies from the higher evolved parts of  Creation and the second that of the crude lower and unevolved one. For  as long as someone chases the biggest illusion of our earthly existence,  known as power, the energies of anything that person thinks and does  automatically join the destructive and evil stream. The more wise ones  who have woken up into the conscious awareness of their true nature feed  into the evolved stream, the sooner that which is evil will be absorbed  into it until every bit of it has gone.

But while we are still dreaming of gaining control and dominion over  other countries and their people, maybe not only their bodies but also  their spirits and souls, during the early phases of our development we  are likely to threaten death and destruction to whatever gets in our way  and tries to stop us. Should the attacked fail to oblige and obey, we  do not hesitate to follow our threats up with the necessary actions. And  even the tiniest step along this road not only creates more evil and  spreads it far and wise. It also brings increasingly difficult Karma  into being that eventually has to be redeemed – by none other than us.

Humankind’s past is a clear demonstration of how, without at least a  degree of spiritual awareness, it is very easy to slip into a state of  total disregard for our beautiful planet with all its life-forms.  Unaware of the repercussions our actions are bound to have on ourselves,  our life and the world around us, we have been stumbling from one  natural catastrophe to another for long enough. That has been the way of  the past and the patriarchy, but now the energies are right for ever  more of us are now waking up from the nightmare all of us together have  created and responding to the calls of the spirit world. 

Yet, the present poor state of our world has been serving a wise higher  purpose, the same as everything that happens anywhere in it. Only  through observing how our environment is reacting to what we have been  and in many parts still are doing. Making mistakes is the only way we  can ever learn something. There will come a time when the last one of us  will have evolved into a wise one who can recognise that in our  physical existence there are only two types of true power available to  us. The first one is making mistakes and being willing to learn from  them. The second power is part of the first one and that is deciding how  we wish to respond and react to the people and situations of our daily  lives. 

If we wish to evolve, as all lifeforms must, there is no point in  keeping our learning to ourselves. It has to be shared with as many  people as possible and these days there no longer is any need for  standing and preaching from pulpits and soap boxes. Living by good  example and one-to-one contacts is preferable. The more the awareness of  everybody’s true nature and responsibility for ourselves and our world  spreads, the more people are going to make genuine efforts at bringing  forth their highest and best qualities, the more quickly the remaining  evil in our world will be absorbed into that which is good, right and  beautiful. 

During past ages and without exception, everybody has been involved in  creating evil, for the simple reason that we did not know any better.  Besides, this has always been the only way human beings could be taught  how to differentiate between the polar opposites of good and evil. But  do we not owe it to ourselves and our whole world, to give of our best  and steadfastly refuse to stoop to that which many of those around us  insist on doing to this day? By using the God-given power of making wise  and conscious decisions of always and without hesitation acting and  reacting in a positive and constructive manner, we are taking our own  destiny into our own hands and also that of our world. Each time does  this, they are making a valuable contribution towards taking all of us  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life into the new  golden age of the conscious knowledge of everybody’s oneness with God.

Recommended Reading:

•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’

From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *
​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Working Out Our Own Salvation





*_​As we know by now, on the inner  spiritual level there is no separation between anything, and the Angels  and Masters and other spirit guides and their helpers are in charge of  our race’s development and that of our whole world. Because they are in  this way one with us, they frequently know our heart’s and soul’s  intentions and motivations better than we do and on many occasions  before we even become aware of them. Their presence and observations  ensure that spiritually nobody in earthly life ever gets away with  anything. Whatever we do has to be for real and there simply is no point  in deception of self and others and no need for faking sincerity, lying  and cheating. Such character traces belong to the lower earthly nature  of young and inexperienced souls; they will eventually be left beh.

The legend of the Lord Buddha, who is thought to have walked the Earth  from 563-483 BC, tells us that the last words the wise one spoke on his  deathbed were: ‘Go and work out your own salvation, with diligence.’ But  how shall we to go about it? I believe that those who have become aware  of their higher nature and willingly conduct their lives in keeping  with their knowledge, qualify to be called aspiring healers,  lightbringer and wise ones in their own right. Through sending nothing  but good and positive, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into  the Universe, they are already actively engaged in the process of saving  and redeeming themselves and our world. The awareness that in due  course the Universal laws can do nothing but return more of the same to  them makes this pathway easier to cope with. 

In every one of their daily encounters responding to the feedback wise  ones are constantly receiving intuitively through the world of their  feelings, rising above the temptations of their small and easily  frightened lower earthly selves with its selfish whims, urges and fears  creates no major problems for them. In the course of its long  evolutionary journey our higher Christ nature eventually wakes from its  slumbering state. Our earthly self then begins to develop spiritual  wings that in the end enable us to rise above the temptation of  responding to the desires of our lower self. Jesus on the cross * is an  allegory of how our Christ nature in the end leaves them behind. The  dying man illustrates how the small self, nailed to its earthly  existence slowly bleeds to death by doing so.

Having learnt about these things, wise ones bravely and patiently endure  whatever their karmic debts still have to present to them. Following  their inner guidance helps them to resist the urge of their lower  earthly nature for seeking revenge and they forgive instead. Knowing  that this is the Universe’s way of returning the pain they once  inflicted upon others makes it easier for wise ones to respond with  nothing but love and forgiveness in their hearts towards those who to  this day are trespassing against the laws of life. Knowing that these  people are young and inexperienced souls who do not yet understand the  higher purpose and meaning of their own existence, makes forgiving them  easier. Wise ones follow this up by also forgiving themselves for once  having set in motion the wheels of what is happening to them, now.

To achieve the evolutionary progress that potentially is every human  being’s birthright, wise ones follow the idealistic promptings of their  innermost heart, from where their Highest Self, the living God within or  wise one, has always been trying to guide and protect them. For as long  as our earthly self is unaware of its presence, its efforts are largely  unsuccessful. Everybody eventually reaches the evolutionary point when  the time is right for welcoming our higher nature, following its advice  and working together with it for the good of all, so it can steadily  take over ever more of our earthly nature. Like all great truths, saving  and redeeming ourselves is basically that simple, even though it is by  no means always easy to apply our good intentions to earthly life’s  situations.

Apart from working on ourselves, everybody’s main task at present is  assisting others to become aware that all of us are responsible for our  every word, thought and action. Wise ones who are familiar with the  workings of the Divine laws refuse to act unkindly towards man or beast,  because they know that what we send out always must come back and that  this is the only way true and lasting peace can come to our planet. Like  all truly great ideas, it is as straightforward as that and by now  there is no doubt in many people’s minds that we and our world are on a  course of evolution. When one reflects on humankind’s history, it  becomes clearly visible how much we have actually been progressing in  millions of different ways. Even though in evolutionary terms our race  has already come a long way, we have much further to go. You can read  more about this in ‘The Great Year *’ file.

Complete mastery over the desire nature of our small lower self is the  final aim of all human beings’ earthly education. This is likely to take  a great many lifetimes because every spirit who descends into an  existence in physicality for the first time immediately has to start  building its own earthly personality. At the moment of its creation the  spirit is masculine and feminine just the same as its Creator. But to  enable it to get to know itself through its own experiences, the two  parts temporarily have to split. So the masculine spirit creates itself a  feminine counterpart, a soft and sensitive feeling side that is his  soul. Together these two parts get to work and one small step after  another they are learning to cope with the conditions of earthly life.  Naturally, this process has to start at the lowest point and that’s how  steadily, lifetime after lifetime, each one of us progresses on their  evolutionary pathway of getting to know themselves. 

The first major turning point is reached when a spirit and soul become  sufficiently evolved for starting to resist and overcome the drives and  urges of their lower earthly animal nature. Without this it is  impossible to take possession of the higher aspects of our nature, the  Divine inheritance. Every one of us eventually starts bringing forth its  powers and characteristics from deep within the core of their own  being, where they have been resting in seed form for a long time. Each  new lifetime takes us a little bit closer to the moment of its  awakening. When one of us evolves, our whole world is moving forwards  with it. That’s why every small effort anyone makes to improve their  character counts and is of importance for our personal evolution and  that of our world. 

The more we endeavour to transmute our lower energies into the highest  that is within us, the stronger the good in our world grows and that  which is evil decreases. The more we, as a race, evolve so that the good  in us eventually becomes so powerful that it conquers all remnants of  evil and absorb it into itself. Once we are aware of God’s true nature  and our own and the high and holy purpose our own as well as everyone  else’s earthly life serves, our soul has no other wish than serving the  Highest forces of life and doing what we can to make this blessed state  of no more evil and rue and lasting peace a reality on the Earth. Divine  intervention is trying to help each one of us to reach this stage of  their development sooner than we may presently imagine. Who knows? 

And let’s face it, it would make no sense if the Universe took the  burden of saving and redeeming ourselves and our world from our  shoulders. Alas, it takes a long time before we realise that God and the  Angels are always with us and only too willing to help us with any  problems and issues that are hindering our progress. But they will only  do so when we ask for it. Then they are delighted to show how to go  about our task in good and wise ways.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Discriminating Between Good And Evil
*_
_*




*_​The most essential part of every human  being’s earthly education is learning how to discriminate between good  and evil. To enable us to tell the two aspects of humankind’s nature  apart, each can only do this through their own experiences. First it is  necessary to take part in creating evil, so that in the fullness of time  it can return to us and we are on its receiving end. That’s the only  way we can get to know both sides of any coin, and at the same time the  debit and credit sides of our spiritual bankbook are balanced.  Eventually we all reach the evolutionary point for transmuting that  which is evil in us and our world into goodness. The darkness of our  ignorance in this process changes into the light of God’s sacred wisdom  and understanding. 

This destiny is not merely for the selected few but for everybody. This  is how, hand in hand with God and the Angels, we ourselves are going to  bring the promised new Earth into being and the time for starting to do  our share is NOW. There is no time to lose! By conducting our lives in  more peaceful and harmonious ways, everybody is required to eventually  make their contribution by bringing forth the best that is within them,  i.e. the qualities of their Christ nature. That’s the only way  humankind’s age-old dream of a world where people live together in  harmony and peace can at last become a reality on our planet. Should you  not know how to go about it, go within and ask God and the Angels to  show you the way. 

But it’s not necessary to reach as high as that for a better  understanding of the nature of good and evil. Wisdom about it can be  found everywhere. A long time ago I watched a film whose title I have  forgotten, but not the message one tiny scene contained. In it, a  disreputable looking young man encountered someone who was wailing about  what one does in life and what life does to us. ‘What’s the matter with  you?’ replied the young man. ‘Why are you making such a big deal of it,  when life is so simple? If you do good things, then good things happen  to you.’ That’s not only good and evil in a nutshell, but also the law  of Karma. Life really is that simple!

Considering that every single one of the problems of our world is caused  by evil words and deeds, one cannot help asking oneself: ‘Do we really  need evil and will it be with us forever?’ The answer to this question  is a definite ‘Yes!’ to the first part and ‘No!’ to the second. Good and  evil are the Universe’s educational aids for teaching us, Its children  of the Earth, to distinguish between these two polarities. In the final  analysis evil is but a temporary appliance that slowly but surely  eliminates itself in the natural course of events. It happens when ever  more of us become aware of our true reality and learn to conduct our  lives in harmony with the Universal laws of love, evolution and of Karma  and reincarnation. Everything in the whole of Creation is subject to  these laws.

Under the influence of these laws, evil will finally have run its course  in our world when every last small earthly self succeeds in bringing  forth, from within itself, its own Christ nature. The more our small  self surrenders itself to its Highest or God Self, the more the latter  takes over our whole being, the less strongly the downwards drag of the  lower animal self is felt and the need for lessons of evil cease. The  only experiences we then desire are good and wholesome ones.

Extract from ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra for the Aquarian Age’ *

_*Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_​Thou art the only one who knows what  tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my  spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and  wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still  encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my  thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I  forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am  still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human  physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of  soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our  being.

In our capacity as aspiring healers and lightbringers, we are required  to share the learning we are finding along the pathway of our present  lifetime. Yet, there is a time for speaking and for remaining silent. As  a general rule if they are unsure of what to contribute to a  conversation, wise ones prefer to keep quiet, following the dictum: ‘If  in doubt, don’t!’ People should never be forced to follow a certain line  of thought or believe in a religion of any kind. Much more can be  achieved by simply manifesting our love for someone by allowing them to  be and get on with what they presently think of as true. In spite of the  fact that we really do know better, shutting up is a finer  demonstration of the spirit of love than anything else. 

Because no words are spoken, this kind of approach is absorbed by people  much more easily. God’s wisdom and truth is the light of our world and  the right way of spreading it at this special time of transformation  into the Aquarian Age, the age of truth, is by letting it shine from our  innermost self and reveal itself in the way we are and behave. As long  as our actions and our mode of speaking are wise and kind, most people  quite naturally respond in positive ways. When questions are asked or  someone says: ‘What do you think?’ it’s best to reply with what comes to  us intuitively. Speaking is only necessary when our inner guidance  tells us that it is likely to help someone. Apart from that, it is  usually better to say nothing and listen. When someone is in need of it,  we can afterwards send love from our heart to theirs. On the inner  levels of life it then flows into them and helps them in this manner.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
•   ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Gossiping And Rumour Spreading*_
_*





*_​One of the most popular and destructive  evils of our world is idle gossiping and malicious rumour spreading. In  pursuit of establishing the thinking patterns that help rather than  hinder our evolutionary progress, our decision-making starts with  something as basic – and only seemingly simple – as the power to  communicate and express ourselves. Life constantly presents us with  choices and if for instance, we choose to take part in scattering the  rumours that come our way, we actively participate in creating and  spreading evil. Wise ones, however, make every effort to search for the  good in all people and every situation. Bearing in mind that even the  worst criminal is here for no other reason than the rest of us, helps  them to rise above tittle-tattle and rumour spreading and confirms to  those in charge of them their present higher degree of spiritual  maturity than that of the masses.

The concepts of Heaven and Hell are not  places anyone goes to. They are metaphors for the various states of  consciousness that we create for ourselves and each other, in our daily  lives in the here and now. Because we are allowed freedom of choice, it  always has been up to each individual whether we create a living hell  for ourselves and those around us or prefer to bring our own ideas of  Heaven down to Earth in our daily lives. ‘Hell is other people!’ wrote  Jean-Paul Sartre, 1905–1980, the French existentialist philosopher,  playwright, novelist, screenwriter, political activist, biographer, and  literary critic. The same wisdom is contained in one of the songs of   ‘Paint your Wagon’ by Lerner and Lowe: ‘Mud can make you prisoner and  the planes can make you dry. Snow can burn your eyes, but only people  make you cry!’

How right they were! Learning to watch  the words we speak and thus taking charge of our tongues is one of the  most vital and ancient issues to be tackled, especially now that we are  entering into an age of ever increasing spiritual awareness. The  proverbs of the Old Testament were written a long time before the Bible  came into being – their origins are lost in the mists of time. But, even  then Proverb 18:21 warned: ‘Death and life are in the power of the  tongue; and those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ White Eagle  in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ adds to this: ‘Keep control of your tongue,  so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings  of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without  anger and without haste. When you constantly practise this, my dear  children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the  background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence  of your Master on the highest levels of life.’

Through making an effort at consciously  thinking good thoughts we not only do our share of increasing the good  that is in our world, we also do something for our own evolution and  that of our race. Making an effort at turning our conversation towards  something good and positive is more constructive by far than standing on  street corners with people discussing how awful things in our world  are. Good is created when we refuse to sit in judgment over anyone and  make a conscious effort at looking for the good in all people and  situations.  This task is considerably eased by the knowledge that Earth  life for all human souls is a place of learning, a giant training  ground and a school where everything it contains – without exception –  serves wise higher evolutionary purposes.

This is by no means as trivial a task as  it may seem, because the temptation to practise and spread evil in our  daily lives is great for everybody and can at times be extremely subtle.  The best way of avoiding it is by not giving in to the evil of  gossiping and rumour spreading. We create good and add to the positive  stream of thought each time we endeavour to look for the goodness and  kindness of people that can be seen everywhere in our world by those who  are willing to open their eyes to perceive it. This does more for our  environment and its people than you might imagine. Another type of evil  begins with bullying those around us into doing what they do not want to  do by scaring them in some way. This applies especially to small  children and others who cannot stand up to us. If instead of using our  intelligence to convince others of our viewpoint, we intimidate or  browbeat them into doing our willing rather than their own, we are  guilty of spreading evil.

On the higher and highest levels of life  records exist of every one of our thoughts, words and deeds of all our  lifetimes. From the beginnings of time on the Earth, frightening and  intimidating others in pursuit of personal selfish gains, material  wealth and earthly possessions that allow us power over others instead  of allowing them the personal freedom of following their own interests  and convictions, has spiritually always counted as bullying, emotional  blackmail and evil. Even when our decisions reach Universal proportions,  for example if we become involved in matters like atomic power, the  principle remains the same. The decisive question of the wise ones in  charge of us is: ‘How does this earthling apply the power of the  knowledge we are permitting it access to?’

That’s the way the Universe tests the  degree of our spiritual maturity. Without fail, the outcome of all our  efforts depends on the thinking patterns, motivations and intentions  behind our actions. Sufficiently evolved souls, equipped with this  knowledge, are likely to dedicate the rest of their life’s work to  finding ways of producing inexpensive electricity that provides  affordable light and warmth and therefore improves everybody’s quality  of life. Because we and our world can only learn from the mistakes we  make, even good intentions may initially produce bad results. The  pollution caused by the peaceful uses of nuclear power demonstrates this  clearly.

Yet, for as long as humankind’s  intentions are good, the Universal intelligence will always be happy to  teach us ways of using all its energies safely. The wise ones on the  Highest levels of life in charge of our world and us are much more  highly evolved than we are. They have access to all the knowledge and  skills our race is lacking to this day. These beings are our elder  siblings in the vast family of life, waiting to be called upon to stand  by our side, to guide and protect us. Their helping hands are reaching  out to us, but we must ask for their help – it will not be pushed onto  us. It is our choice whether we wish to do the work that has to be done  more easily, namely with their help. For this purpose we have to attune  our energies to theirs and to keep on asking for their support, so that  together the work may be carried out safely and for the good of all, not  merely humankind, but the whole of Creation. By willingly following  their instructions our new world will come into being with much more  ease than we may presently think possible.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil*

_*




*_

One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened t
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.
When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.

For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Wings Of The Great White Eagle
*_
_*




*_
​To  this day, occasionally a confirmation of something I have recently been  writing about intuitively arrives in the form of a teaching from the  White Eagle group of spirit guides. This was the case with an article  that appeared in the February/March 2011 issue of ‘Stella Polaris’, the  bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge with the heading ‘One in  Thought – From an Inner Teaching by White Eagle’. The following is its  essence:

 ‘Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation. It has the power of creating good and bringing healing, but it  can also inflict pain and disease, disrupt and destroy. Your earthly  scientists are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending that  thought can do anything in your world and all others. Thought is the  root of all suffering and of wars, but at the same time it is  responsible for beauty and harmony, siblinghood and providing you with  everything you have ever longed for.

‘Knowing that thought is  creative, that’s why we, the group of spirit guides known as White  Eagle, always work with the creative power of thought and make every  effort to avoid negative and destructive thinking. You will have noticed  that our advice is always constructive and that we foresee the good  outcome of everything. This is by no means foolishly optimistic. It is  realistic because by seeing only good something of this nature is  created by our thoughts and thus helps to bring into being some more of  that which is good, right and desirable. There is no point in thinking  in terms of pessimism, destruction or death. They too are a inevitable  parts of the evolutionary process. In truth, however, everything that  exists anywhere in the whole of Creation consists of forever unfolding  and progressing life. Everything that happens anywhere is of God and  therefore intrinsically good.

‘To this day, many of those in  earthly life become so immersed with trivialities that they fail to  realise the power in which they have their being and that it was created  to assist humankind with its spiritual development. This is  particularly true for the power of thought. As a result, we in our world  observe a great deal of confusion in the thought forces. When we see  you, God’s beloved children of the Earth, enduring physical pain and  discomfort, and weariness of mind and body, spirit and soul, we want to  bring them the healing balm they need. In people’s present state that  can be exceedingly difficult. Yet, it is possible for people to find  perfect health and that is by training their thought patterns and  directing them into healthier channels, so that the healing rays from  the Highest levels of life, the Christ circle, can flow through them and  alleviate the suffering of many.

‘For a long time people on the  Earth believe that their thoughts are entirely their own and cannot be  known by anyone. There could be no graver mistake. There are two streams  of consciousness and thought in your world, a positive and a negative  one. Every thought that anyone thinks in your world joins the relevant  stream and so has the power to affect the whole of humankind. Because of  this it is impossible to be good, kind and loving and think such  thoughts without assisting the growth of good for your whole world.  Naturally, the same is true for unkind, negative and unloving thoughts.

‘Can  you see what a great responsibility each one of you is carrying? That’s  why wise ones radiate loving thoughts in someone’s direction,  independent of how much they may be tempted to criticise. This is not  difficult for those who are aware that everybody has the best as well as  the worst in them, is on the same evolutionary pathway and struggling  with their specific learning curve. Each has to make their own mistakes  and learn from them and is therefore in need of every bit of help that  anyone can provide. That’s why wise ones are happy to supply some by  sending a kind and understanding thought.

‘Each thought creates a  wave in the ether. Whenever you are thinking about a person, your  thoughts travel directly to them and take form. They hover around them  and wait until they are off guard. For as long as the recipient’s mind  is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, the intruder cannot  penetrate until the mind is less occupied, but then it jumps in. If you  are aware of what is happening to you, you can dismiss negative thoughts  or transmute them into a good and constructive ones. If the thought  that was sent was a good one, it will motivate the recipient to do  something good. Everybody in earthly life is continually receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly from the astral and mental planes where  the thought-forces are at work.

‘When you are suffering  physically, refuse to focus on and think of your suffering. Each time  someone is in pain and the thought enters their mind: ‘Oh, how I suffer!  I do feel bad!’, the negative thought powers around that person makes  the pain worse because the negative powers around them increase in  strength, just the same as the thought of good, of God, envelopes and  enfolds them in the light of the Christ Star and the healing rays of the  Universal Christ’s spirit. Anyone who learns to apply this knowledge  wisely, in due course you will be able to reap wonderful blessings, not  only for themselves – it is impossible to think merely for yourself –  but for others as well.

‘The teachings, the knowledge, the wisdom  and power of the Divine white healing magic is the same today as it was  yesterday, always has been and forever will be. The secret of this  magical power consists of the control and the use of thought. Masters of  magic have complete mastery over their thoughts and their power. For a  long time, in earthly life and whilst spending time in our world,  everybody has difficulties training their thoughts and thus gaining  control over our mental bodies. Frequently it is only after they have  left their physical body behind that people begin to understand, at  first only vaguely, that they are living in a world of thought.

‘Spiritual  masters are teaching us that, if we wish to tread the path of the  mysteries, we have to train ourselves to be precise and particular in  our thoughts, take good care of our surroundings, and do our best to  create harmony wherever we go. That’s the foundation on which all  spiritual life is built and of the power of magic every human being  eventually learns how to wield in their thoughts. That’s the only way  the power of the white healing magic can be developed. What in earthly  life is known as psychic gifts is merely a preliminary to the opening of  the higher spiritual gifts of the Christ spirit, who is waiting to wake  from its slumber in every human heart. In the fullness of time, the  Christ power will hold dominion over the Earth and draw the people of  all nations together into the siblinghood of the great family of  humankind. As this gradually comes to pass, the vibrations and the  physical conditions of the Earth are changing; they are becoming higher,  finer and more etherealised. Each one of you has the power to make  their contribution to the spiritual advancement of the whole of your  race and its world.

‘During the first part of their earthly  education each person exists as if it were living in its own small  prison, so immersed are they in the task of earning their daily bread  and provide for food and clothing, housing and protecting their physical  body. Its ignorance of God’s true nature and their own and the fear  this brings with it that keeps them imprisoned for a long time. But  gradually the Christ spark within stirs from its deep sleep in  materialism. The further we penetrate into the Aquarian Age, the more  the mental vibrations of the thought power of the highest levels of life  will be stimulating humankind’s individual and collective higher mind.  This is because the Angelic hosts are drawing ever closer to humankind  and pouring their rays of truth and light into its consciousness. As  time goes by, you will notice how a great revival and stimulation of  people’s spiritual faculties is taking place. Materialism will gradually  lose its hold and there will be increasing evidence of the spiritual  forces at work in literature, music and science.

‘Influencing  humankind’s evolutionary progress in positive and constructive ways is  not difficult. The only thing you need to do is developing the ability  to think good thoughts by perceiving the good behind all situations and  in every human being. In addition to this wise ones constantly keep the  transmitter/receiver station of their earthly mind tuned into the  frequencies of the Highest intelligence, God and the Angels and Masters  around His/Her throne, so that the blessing and healing power of their  energies can flow through you into your world.

‘Even though on  the spiritual inner level of life there is no separation between  anything and all is one, everybody retains their individuality and we  are all related to each other like drops in the ocean. After all, that’s  what each one of us is in the vast ocean of life. This is how the whole  of Creation moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life as one great Cosmic siblinghood and that is the main secret of the  Divine healing white magic. When one of is healing, the whole of  Creation does the same. It is impossible to exist in splendid isolation.  Because of the inner oneness, whether someone is as yet aware of it or  not, everybody’s behaviour and thinking patterns are constantly  affecting the lives of millions. So take care that yours are the right  ones.

‘The eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, on whose mighty wings the whole of Creation  is flying. We, the groups of spirit guides and helpers, are part of its  vast messenger and distributing network. The Divine wisdom and knowledge  we are bringing are providing those who receive and understand them  with spiritual wings. Their ever increasing vision of the higher and  highest levels of life enables you to lift yourself and those around you  above the trouble and strife of their earthly existence and recognise  the high and holy purpose they serve. The simplest and yet most profound  teaching was given to you and your world in the Jesus legend with the  words: ‘Love one another. Love the Lord your God with all your heart and  soul, mind and body, and love your neighbour as you love yourself.’’
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Light Of All Worlds
*_
_*




*_​The  Christ Star is the symbol of the Universal Christ, the light of all  lights and the Sun of all Suns. It is the light of our world and all  others and the Universal Christ is the Grandmaster of all lodges of  consciousness on the Earth plane, i.e. philosophies, religions and  belief systems. To this day they are speaking to us, for example through  the legend of the life of Jesus, the Christed one. In the Native  American tradition the eagle represents the spirit and a lodge is a  dwelling place such as a hogan, wigwam or longhouse. The group living in  such a place is also called a lodge.

In my view, the names White  Eagle and the White Eagle Lodge and what was to become its mission were  not chosen to represent one particular personality in the world of  spirit. It stands for a whole group of wise ones through whom the Angels  from the highest levels of life chose to bring to our world fresh  insights into and updates for the existing spiritual knowledge. The  Lodge was founded in 1936, three years before the outbreak of World War  II, at a time when the clouds of darkness, destruction and death were  gathering with increasing force over our poor beleaguered world and  there was a particularly great need for the light of God’s wisdom.

In  the Lodge’s own words, the White Eagle guides once worked through the  spiritual mediumship of Grace Cooke for the purpose of helping our race  to find a better understanding of its true spiritual nature, so that  through this our love for all lifeforms that share our world with us  could grow. How well they have always succeeded in fulfilling this task.  However, the time for imparting fresh wisdom through spiritual  mediumship is over. No successor to continue Grace Cooke’s work has come  forth to this day, probably because this aspect of humankind’s  spiritual development has run its course and the role of spiritual  mediumship is changing *.

It is every earthling’s birthright to  eventually evolve into being its own recipient of Divine wisdom and  truth that flows intuitively into their hearts and souls from the source  of our being. When our earthly self regularly tunes the  receiver/transmitter station of its mind into the frequencies of the  highest levels of life, the Divine spark in our heart and soul wakes  from its slumber. That’s the beginning of its transformation into the  living God within, the wise one who really does know the answer to all  our questions.

The White Eagle teachings, the same as any other  item of spiritual knowledge that was ever given to our world by the  Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, were  never intended to be set in concrete or hewn into stone. Spiritual  knowledge is of a fluid nature and is intended to enlarge and expand, as  we and our world move through various evolutionary cycles and with it  our ability to comprehend God’s sacred wisdom and truth increases.  Keeping pace with our race’s continued progress, groups of Angels and  Masters, guides and helpers have always been working in the background  of life to gradually guide us into a constantly improving understanding  of God’s true nature and our own, as well as our special relationship  with the Divine.

On the mighty wings of Its sacred wisdom and  truth the Great White Eagle wants to lift us all above the Earth plane  and carry us onto ever higher levels of awareness and understanding.  Because of a better perception of their present existence in the Cosmic  context and the presence of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers  who are constantly surrounding them, even the last one of God’s beloved  children of the Earth will eventually reach the developmental point when  they will no longer feel lost on the physical plane of life.

Book  knowledge and learning parrot fashion is well and good, but any  information that comes our way has to be integrated by us and that can  only happen through testing and trying it out for ourselves. Unless we  apply the spiritual knowledge we are finding along the pathway of our  lives to every one of our daily encounters, it will remain what it was  in the first place: book and head knowledge that has no spiritual value  whatever. Only through conscious application can it sink into our  consciousness and in this way become the spiritual property of our  eternal inner self. This is the only type of possession we take with us  into the world of spirit, when our time for departure from the physical  plane has come; no-one can ever take it from us. It accompanies us into  Eternity and will forever stand us in good stead, as it can be drawn  upon whenever the need for it arises.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Changing Role Of Spiritual Mediumship’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Changing Role Of Spiritual Mediumship
*_
_*




*_​I  have to admit that consulting spiritual mediums and reading what is  commonly known these days as channelled writings has never appealed to  me. The samples of their work I have seen failed to convince me of its  merits. It is not for the want of trying, but each time I took part in  something of this nature, I very soon felt the response from my inner  guide and teacher, my intuition, which said: ‘No. This is not for you!’  Naturally, I can only speak for myself, but much of that which came my  way through spiritual mediums was too negative for me. All too  frequently it seemed to be aimed at inspiring fear rather than bringing  renewed hope that all is well with us and our world, no matter what may  ever befall us.

Ever since my first encounters with spiritual  mediumship, the one great exception for me has been the White Eagle  group of spirit guides and Grace Cooke, the spiritual medium through  whom they worked. During and after one of the darkest and most traumatic  times on our planet, the Second World War, this team of light-workers  on both sides of the veil of consciousness demonstrated that the world  of spirit has much more precious gifts to bestow than that which seems  to be commonly given by this channel of communication.

The White  Eagle work was designed to bring to our world a better understanding of  the deeper purpose and meaning of our experiences. For many they  succeeded and brought encouragement and renewed faith and trust in what  is known as the human condition. Long before I ever heard of White Eagle  I held the view that this is what our world needs more than anything  else. I believe that spiritual mediumship and channelling were right in  their time, but that ever more of us are ready to aim higher with their  aspirations.  

As soon as we have reached a sufficiently high  evolutionary level, we need to attune ourselves to the Source of our  being and begin to communicate with it directly. Searching for truth in  sources outside of ourselves has been the way of the past.  The time has  come for turning within, to our Highest or God Self, our inner teacher  and guide, because that is the only truly reliable guru, who really  knows the way of all things and the answers to all our questions.

If  we wish to make our dreams of a world where all live together in peace  and harmony into a reality, each one of us has to turn into a seeker of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth. Through constantly striving to give of  our best and conscientiously serving the Highest with loyalty and  integrity, so that in the fullness of time we become worthy of acting as  channels for this kind of knowledge, which for a long time has been  waiting to be tapped into in our own hearts and souls. Our Highest or  God Self has always been communicating with us – or at least trying to –  through the responses to any kind of situation that rise from the world  of our feelings. This is the filter through which any information that  comes our way needs to flow. Listening to its responses is the best and  only reliable way of telling the truth from a lie. Unerringly it tells  us that which is right or wrong for us in any given situation.

The  spirit of the Universal Christ, the Christ Spirit, is the greatest  light and the highest and brightest star in the whole of Creation, who  spoke to us and our world through the Jesus legend. This tale  demonstrates what can be achieved when the Christ spirit awakens in  human hearts and souls in sufficiently highly evolved souls, who are  striving to attune themselves to Its light. Great advances in our  world’s individual and collective awareness about the role of spirit and  its world have by now been made. As a result, the general approach to  spiritual mediumship has already changed considerably and will continue  to do so. That’s why wise mediums prefer to practise their skills and  use their psychic gifts for helping others find a better understanding  of their own true nature and their hidden resources, which every one of  us possesses in profusion.  

To me, the Jesus legend always has  been and still is a picture-book demonstration of how each one of us in  the fullness of time shall develop into a teacher and a healer in their  own right. For this purpose our spiritual/psychic abilities have to be  developed, so that we can call upon and tap into our inner wealth. This  eventually enables us to act as spiritual mediums and channels through  which the Divine healing energy and wisdom flows into everything we come  into contact with. This process activates the Divine spark in us, our  Christ spirit is born and gradually comes ever more alive, until it  fills our whole being and yet another Christed one has appeared in our  world. And the veil of consciousness, which for such a long time  separated our two world from each other, for us no longer exists.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*One In Spirit And Thought*_

_*




*_​‘The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of message guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 with the heading ‘One in Thought’:  ‘Many in earthly life do not yet recognise the power in which they have  their being and who is at all times trying to assist them with their  spiritual development. This is particularly true with regard to the  power of thought. There is a great deal of confusion in the thought  processes on your planet and when we witness how, as a result of this,  many have to endure physical pain, discomfort and weariness of mind,  body and spirit, we would love to provide you with some kind of magical  healing balm. 

‘However, for as long as people are closed off to the spiritual  dimensions and background of their earthly existence this is extremely  difficult. That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware  of the power of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying  the tool for creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for  those around you. When you have sufficiently attuned the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to their frequencies,  God’s White healing magic can begin to flow through you to alleviate the  suffering of many. All you have to do is train your mind and direct it  into healthier thinking and behaviour patterns. 

‘Far too many in your world still believe that their thoughts are their  own affair. They could not be more mistaken, because every thought that  goes forth from your world affects not only the whole of your world, but  also all others. If you are a kind, loving and considerate person who  thinks good things, you are assisting the growth of good throughout the  whole of Creation. Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and  unloving thoughts. Can you see what a great responsibility for the  wellbeing of your world and all worlds each one of you has? However much  you may be tempted to be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and  radiate kind and understanding thoughts into situation. Once you have  learnt to love humankind with all its shortcomings and your world, you  will not find this difficult. 

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a vibration and a wave  on the etheric levels of life. When you are thinking about someone, your  thought travels directly to them and in due course takes form. It  hovers in their vicinity and waits until the recipient is off guard. If  their mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, negative and  unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it enters as soon as the mind  is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of these things, reject  negative thoughts and transmute them into good and positive ones. Good  thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in positive ways.  Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental planes, the  realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically, make an effort not to think about your  suffering! When you are in pain, do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I  do feel bad!’, because you then attract the negative powers that are  everywhere and therefore also around you, and they increase the feeling  of pain. There is much truth in a Christian Science practice that says  that good thoughts are of God. Whenever they are spoken the Christ light  wraps itself around that person. Wise do this and through it reap  wonderful blessings, not only for themselves but also for those around  them.

‘The teachings of the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white  healing magic * will never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is  now and forever will continue to be, while any kind of world exists  somewhere.’ We shall never tire of telling you that the secret of this  power is within the reach of every human being and can only be accessed  through self-mastery and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have  gained complete control over their thinking processes. Achieving the  control of our mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it  is well known that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently  takes souls until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical  bodies behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of  their surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking  has to be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is  built. Every human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white  magic with the help of right thinking. The development of what is known  in your world as psychic gifts * is only a first stage of the opening  of the spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of  time will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In  due course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all  of you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this  the vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will  change. They are already in the process of becoming finer and more  etherealised and each one of you can contribute to this by working for  the benefit of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly education, human beings  experience life as if they were spending it in a small prison. The  building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the course of many  lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one. This part of  human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials of earthly  life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be no time  left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of their  true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human spirits  and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their predestined  pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It can be sparked  by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for example when  loved ones return to our world. 

‘Now the time has come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where  has my loved one gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s  going to happen to me?’ * This spiritual awakening is frequently  accompanied by feelings of a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied  by anything earthly life has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers  of overweight people and those with eating and drinking problems * in  general are evidence of the pressure for the awakening of the whole  human race that is constantly rising. But help is always at hand and  sufficient opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up  from its deep sleep in materialism. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air sign and each lifetime spent in  one of them served the development of the human intellectual abilities.  The deeper all of together are moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more  noticeable becomes the great outpouring of Aquarian energies from the  mental planes of the highest levels into humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness, which for quite some time has been taking  place. To enable ever more of you to reach out for the Angelic hosts,  the Universal power of thought thus stimulates humankind’s higher mind.  Drawing closer to your world makes it easier for them to pour their rays  of wisdom and truth into all hearts and souls. And when you look around  you, you can observe this revival and prompting of people’s spiritual  faculties. Materialism will not hold sway much longer in your world and  this can already be seen in the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid  isolation and that with or without anyone’s will, their thinking  constantly affects the lives of all others, in your world and ours. To  enable them to receive and transmit the light of the living God within,  they keep the power station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into  the frequencies of the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner  level of life there is no separation between anything and that they will  always retain their individuality, wise ones look at themselves and  everybody as mere drops in the great ocean of life where everything  moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent  Universal siblinghood. This is one of the greatest secrets of the white  magic. The Angels gave your world the simplest and yet most profound  teaching about it through the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another.  Love the Lord thy God with all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy  neighbour as thyself.’’

And finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011  under the heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as  you they are called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual  or occult truth is all very well. But until you have built into your  soul body the light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it  have found a deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve  life as you would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but  knowing and grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner  self is another one entirely. 

‘The result of this kind of understanding is spontaneous good thinking  and acting that gives forth the light of God’s love. This is the power  that can raise the vibrations of every atom of your own being, of those  around you and your whole world. The mental body is the higher vehicle  through which the Christ spirit, the living God within, operates. This  part of your being is capable of creating a world so far removed from  Mother Earth’s present state that she will no longer be of the same  substance. The development of this part of your being depends on the  habitual thought patterns of each individual. But as more and more of  you strive to develop the right ones and through this become a Christed  one in their own right, you will be doing your share of assisting the  spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a purely spiritual being, the same  as you will by then be.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’

•    ‘Psychic Gifts’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Psychic Gifts
*_





​The  Universe has endowed every soul with psychic gifts which are waiting to  be developed. They are there, even if they cannot yet be recognised on  the surface of our consciousness and accessed. It’s just that in some  people they are still dormant while others are already using theirs.  This is accentuated in the three Water signs Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces.  Each new lifetime spent in one of them offers human souls many  opportunities for developing these gifts to their highest potential.

This  they do by being used unselfishly for the relief of human suffering and  for shedding light into the darkest corners of our earthly  existence.  To enable them to do this, people born into one of the Water signs are  emotionally and psychically highly sensitive souls. Out of these Cancer  is the most prone to absorbing any of the negative vibrations in their  environment. Cancerians thrive in positive atmospheres, but where  negativity and bad feelings are in the air they are in danger of  wilting.

Water on the ascendant is often linked with at least a  degree of clairvoyance and the ability to ‘see’ into our other world,  and souls born with their Sun and especially the Moon in one of the  Water signs are usually very good at sensing what is going on around  them. Cancer is the most psychic sign of the zodiac. Frequently  unbeknown to themselves, those born into this sign are capable of  absorbing the vibrations of depressed people. Unless they take  precautions and learn to protect themselves psychically, in due course  they too may become seriously depressed.

Although heightened  sensitivity at times feels more like a curse, in truth it is a precious  gift and like any of them this one is in need of further development and  taking great care of. That’s why wise sensitives make it their business  to find out all about psychic protection that helps them close off, so  that they are no longer in danger of acting as psychic sponges of  others.

The more our spiritual awareness increases, the more  sensitive and open we become to all psychic influences from other levels  of life, positive and constructive ones as much as detrimental and  negative ones. Whenever we have to go through hurtful or negative  experiences or maybe just sense that we are in some way in danger of  absorbing the negativity of those around us, we benefit from protecting  ourselves and our psychic space. Whether negative vibrations come  towards us from this level of life or any other, intentionally or  otherwise, I believe that it is essential to ensure that at all times we  are surrounded by a protective shield of light.
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Psychic Protection’
• ‘Death where is Thy Sting?’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Psychic Protection





*_​Because of our inner connectedness we  all react to each other from the subconscious level. That’s why psychic  protection is of the greatest importance in all human relationships and  especially when it comes to dealing with the people with whom we have  difficult Karmic issues to resolve. The people involved are vulnerable  and wide open to psychic invasions by negative vibrations they are  constantly giving out and receiving from each other. 

Besides, the more our spiritual awareness increases, the higher our  sensitivity to the detrimental psychic influences that emanate from  those around us becomes. Therefore, whenever we have to work our way  through hurtful or negative experiences or sense that we are somehow in  danger of absorbing someone else’s negativity, we do well to protect our  psychic space. If someone around us gives out negative vibrations,  intentionally or otherwise, whether they originate from this level of  life or any other, we need to protect ourselves. 

The best advice I have ever come across was from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides. They recommend that in such situations we quickly fold  our aura around us, similar to an Angel closing its wings. I find this  most effective, in spite of the fact that I am aware that Angels are a  great force and a power that only sometimes presents itself to us and  our world in a form we can understand and connect with. Those who  already are fortunate enough to be able to see Angels, perceive them as  highly illumined beings. Great streams of radiant light emanate from  their heads and shoulders that makes them look like wings, though in  truth they consist of power and light. Moving by the power of thought,  they have no need for wings, as we know them from our feathered friends.

Regardless of all that, psychic protection for me works best when I  quietly say to myself in my mind: ‘Like an Angel folding its wings and  like a flower closing its petals when the Sun goes down, I now close my  aura around me. I am safe.’ These words not only provide me with psychic  protection, they also call upon the Angels to stand by my side. I find  it helpful to accompany this by making some corresponding movements with  my hands and taking several deep breaths, breathing in the Great White  Light of God and breathing out love. When we do this, no harmful  influences can touch us because all we are is enclosed in the shield of  light thus created.

To my mind, everybody by rights should always have the benefit of this  kind of protection. I suggest practising it especially first thing in  the morning and last thing at night, as well as any time in between when we feel the need for it. 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’_

* * *


_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seek Ye First The Kingdom Of God
*_






​Evolving  into a spiritual Master, each in their own right, and welcoming the  Christ Spirit onto the Earth plane is the task that eventually awaits  every human being. This is the essence of what the legends of our world  have been trying to tell us since time immemorial. This requires walking  in the footsteps of someone like the legendary Master Jesus, the symbol  of humankind’s higher nature. The journey up the spiritual mountain  consists of endeavouring to conduct our lives and behaving in a  spiritually impeccable manner that is similar to the Master of the Jesus  legend. Even though it seems that we are travelling this road alone,  God and the Angels are constantly with us. From the spiritual background  of our earthly existence they are observing, guiding and helping  whenever a really need for it arises.

During the later stages of  our earthly education, when we have become aware of their presence but  are still being unable to see them, we can start to consciously walk  hand in hand with God and the Angels. There comes a time for everybody  when we are willing to unselfishly give of our wisdom and love until  every last member of our struggling race has found its way back into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own and has grown  into a truly enlightened one.

There is the only way the new and  peaceful world humankind has been longing for can become a reality on  the Earth and that is through grounding our spirituality by doing our  share of teaching and healing, bringing forth the best and the most  beautiful that is within us. Wise ones apply their spiritual knowledge  to everything that happens in their daily lives and act in keeping with  their true nature: love. Each time someone makes an effort to make our  world a more pleasant and agreeable place in whatever way possible, in  keeping with the gifts and talents they have been developing in the  course of their past lifetimes, they are making a valuable contribution  towards bringing God’s kingdom down to the Earth.

No grandiose  deeds and/or heroic acts are required from anyone. Of far greater  importance are simple human kindness and friendliness, respect,  tolerance and love for ourselves as well as towards everything that  crosses our life’s path. These character qualities are the oil that  greases the machinery of all human togetherness and makes it run more  smoothly.

For establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth all of us  are required to develop their inner resources and psychic abilities to  their highest potential. The time may have come for attending to our own  psychic gifts  when no satisfactory responses from loved ones in the  world of spirit seem to want to come through a spiritual medium, to this  day thought of as the conventional channel of communication with this  world. The fact that no message will come, although we want them with  our all our heart and soul, is very likely a sign from the Universe that  we are ready for getting directly in touch with those behind the veil  of consciousness. If you are in a position like this and for whatever  reasons cannot get yourself to contact a spiritual medium, the link  ‘Death Where Is Thy Sting?’ at the end of this chapter may be of  interest to you.

God works  through people and there is no power outside of or beyond His/Her reach.  Because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, all our needs  are known long before we have time to realise and voice them. That is  why, for as long as a person is still genuinely lost on the Earth plane  and in need of answers, God and the Angels will supply them through a  spiritual medium. Yet, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved,  the time has come for beginning to advance of our own psychic skills.  The channel of communication through mediums is then closed down, never  to be reopened.

As disappointing and frustrating as this is to  the small earthly self, in truth it is something to rejoice about. It is  in fact a notice that our guides and Masters consider us to be  spiritually mature enough to turn directly to God and the Angels, to ask  for their help and advice. This is never denied whenever anyone  requests it, as pointed out in St. Matthew 7:7-8 ‘Ask and it shall be  given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to  you. For whoever asks, receives, and those who seek will find, and to  those who knock, the inner doors will be opened.’

As this is a  pathway every soul eventually has to walk, why not get on with it, now?  In its usual oracular manner the Bible tells us in Matthew 6:33: ‘If you  seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, all of these  things shall be added to you.’ Well, what does that mean?

•     ‘If you seek first the Kingdom of God’ – turning towards the all  important guidance of our Highest or God Self, the living God within.  Looking inwards rather than outwards for their assistance in all  difficult life situations.

•    ‘And its righteousness’ – our  inner guidance is the only one who is capable of telling what is right  or wrong for us in any given situation and what is rightfully ours by  Divine decree. We find it by doing the right things, choosing and  following only that which does justice to our true nature because it is  good, right and beautiful, and letting go of everything else.  

•     ‘And all these things shall be given unto you’ – every one of us has  come into their present lifetime to carry some specific task. Do the  above mentioned things and everything you are going to need for it will  in due course appear. See the link ‘You Are Special’. God and the Angels  will show you how to go about it. They are waiting to guide all of us  to the people and places where the necessary help can be found for the  fulfilling of our greatest dreams and highest aspirations.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’
•    ‘You Are Special’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​  
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are  becoming aware that there is only one God. *

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human   beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly   highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the  three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that  prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what  and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying  is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of  God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking  part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself  but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your  loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to   awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all   humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.   Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At   the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May   these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy   loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy   will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of   Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the   White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just   completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and   contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it   is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to   see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you   will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual   gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through  the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the  sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your  soul  can see the Angelic hosts *, you are dwelling in the abode of  Christ,  your true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of   evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have   their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and   end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and   then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach   beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope 
*
​ _




_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Hope
*_
_*




*_
​Through  the German poet and philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich  von Schiller, 1759–1805, the following message of hope was given to our  world in troubled times. Its German title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. Two  different versions of it are presented here. The first one is a masterly  translation by a very special friend of mine, who wishes to remain  nameless.

_*Hope*_
We speak and dream so very much
Of a future in the Sun.
Towards that happy golden goal
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller

* * *
​The  second translation is the work of my inner teacher and Highest Self.  It’s how I imagine Schiller would write his poem if he were here with us  and writing it, now._*
Hope*_
Being aware that our
Thoughts and words create our reality,
Wise ones of our world make a good habit of
Frequently talking and dreaming about the
Better and happier days that are ahead for the Earth.
They visualise a new golden age of plenty,
When suffering and pain,
Hunger and thirst, sickness and death,
Wars, violence and crime are unknown.

To help us find our way back
Into our true nature and home with them,
When the time for doing so has come,
The Angels and Masters around the throne of God,
Who are in charge of us and our world,
Have programmed hope into
The consciousness of every human being
And the collective one of our world.

On its evolutionary journey our planet has grown old,
But not without constantly renewing itself.
And that’s how down the ages our race
Could steadfastly hold onto its dream of Mother Earth
As a peaceful and harmonious place.
That’s also how it comes about that
Hope accompanies us into each new lifetime.
It supports us throughout our days and
Bewitches us with the radiance of its magical light.

No matter how old and weary we may get,
Hope never leaves us and dies,
Because it has been firmly implanted in
In our hearts and souls.
And even though earthly lifetimes
Inevitably end in the grave,
Hope belongs to our spirit and soul.
No-one can take it from us.
It accompanies us into the our other world
And we bring it with us into each new earthly lifetime.
That’s why it is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from foolish minds.

Listening within, wise ones hear
The small still voice of the living God,
Who for a long time has been waiting and hoping
To come alive in ever more human hearts.
If you listen carefully, you too can hear it whisper:
‘For something greater and holier than earthly life
You human beings are created.
A high and holy destiny awaits each one!’
This is how everyone’s own Christ nature
Eventually reveals its presence
As the only authority in the whole of Creation
That never misleads or betrays our faith and trust in it.

Hope is the energy of the locomotive
That has always been pulling the train of
The evolutionary forces of the whole of Creation
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
This provides wise ones with the certainty
That Earth life really will get better.
Their knowledge helps them to shed
Their fears of the future and the unknown.
It enables them to peer beyond the ends of their noses
And perceive the higher and highest realities of
The spiritual background of their earthly existence.
And that equips them with the wings the need
For lifting themselves and their whole world
Above the things that, for Karmic reasons,
To this day have to happen there.

Knowing that God’s laws are love and evolution,
Maybe you can see for yourself now that
Thoughts and dreams of the new golden age
Are by no means vague hopes.
They are certainties that based on a deep inner well of knowledge
That our world will neither sink into chaos nor vanish altogether,
And that it is but a question of time
When our new peaceful world emerges.

The more you and I think and dream about it,
The more quickly and smoothly the transformation proceeds.
Never forget that when we do our best,
God and the Angels are always happy to do the rest.
This is particularly true in this case,
Because it is what God’s great plan of life
Has in mind for us and our world in any case.
It will be interesting to watch how long it till take
Until the last remnants of that which is
Evil and ugly in our world has evolved and changed
Into something good, right and beautiful.
And that applies to all objects,
Animate and inanimate, great and small.’

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Golden Age Of Plenty
*_





​Aquarius  is the sign of group consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of  technological and scientific progress, as well as of hopes and dreams.  In the Age of Aquarius humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams  will find fulfilment for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in  hand with the Angels and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal  world of your dreams during this age. It will come about through ever  more of you becoming aware of your true nature and acting in keeping  with the spiritual knowledge you are finding.

The time is closer  than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will give of their best  to the whole and take out only what they need. In this way hunger and  thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will gradually become  unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on amassing too many  worldly possessions, because by then you will know only too well what an  encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like leaden weights to your  present existence and stop you from growing the spiritual wings you  require for the fulfilling of your highest potential in grounding your  greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic accomplishments on  the Earth plane. They will be your contribution towards making your  world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and harmonious one. Can you  see what a magnificent new world is waiting for you?

Know  that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and your world, you  will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy ending – if not  in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one still. Everything  that happens is part of My great plan for all life, and nothing has  ever taken place in your world or any other against My will. All is well  and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall be forever and  ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part of any one of  you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your souls, My  beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from deep within  you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to eternity is  hidden.

I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings  are for each and every one of you, during these difficult times of  transformation and transition from one age to another. You and your  world have always rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that  this will continue without interruptions and that the lessons in your  present school of life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in  accordance with My plan.

None of you has anything to fear, as the  Angels and I will always be with you. We are familiar with your  struggles, but no matter what tests and trials may still have to be  endured by you, put your trust in us and venture forth courageously,  safe in the knowledge that we shall always be there to guide and protect  you in all your endeavours. Never forget that we are in charge and that  no-one and no force in the whole of Creation ever took the reins from  My hands, least of all one of you, My beloved children of the Earth. All  is well with you, your world and all worlds – and forever will be.
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles Do Happen!
*_





​For as long as the intention behind all  our earthly efforts is a good one and we act with love from our heart  and do our best, everything will always be well, and God and the Angels  happy to do the rest. The Universal laws ensure that when we send our  best into our world – and all worlds, for that matter – nothing but the  best can come back to us. Any bread cast upon the waters of life does  return, and any love that is ever given to anyone does the same, though  not necessarily through the people we once gave it to. In fact, this  hardly ever is the case. The likelihood is that it will come back to us  at times when our need is greatest and when we least expect it. It can  and does happen in quite magical ways with help suddenly appearing in  the form of kind and loving hearts and hands that are reaching out to  us, to comfort and hold. 

After particularly  traumatic and difficult times and events in our  lives, we may have lost  all faith in the innate goodness of people and  life. However,  experiencing in one’s own life that there are some truly  kind people  around who genuinely have our best at heart goes a long  way towards  restoring our lost trust. To teach us this lesson could  have been the  very reason why the situation that made us struggle arose  in the first  place. I for one am grateful to the Universe for having  created  opportunities from which I have learnt and still am learning  that it  really is safe to trust that help does come when it is required  and that  all my true needs are always met. Every soul can only learn  from its  own experiences that just when one thinks there’s nothing left  inside to  keep on struggling, out of the darkness from somewhere there  comes a  small light and new hope – and somehow life continues.

Difficult situations on all levels are  necessary and vital in every life. They are steps on our evolutionary  journey that in the end takes each one of us back home into the  awareness of our true nature. So, let us not begrudge our tribulations  but on the level of our soul and spirit rejoice that they have been  created in our lives by the loving presence and the great wisdom of the  Divine, not only for each one of us personally, but also nationally and  internationally. Opportunities are thus created from which all must  learn first hand how to work with the powers of the light and the love  of the Universal Christ, the highest and brightest Star in the whole of  Creation. Sticking our toes into the waters of life and trying and  testing situations for ourselves presents all human souls with valuable  evidence of how the power of the Great Universal love works and how it  influences all life.

No matter what may ever befall us and  our world on the physical plane of life, I do believe that both will go  on forever and that miracles are happening at all times. It’s just that  mostly we fail to perceive the miraculous ways of the Universe for what  they truly are, namely the handiwork of God and the Angels. Ceaselessly,  they are working behind the scenes of life to put things right again  and heal people and situations when something has gone awry. The more we  endeavour to be true to our real self and express the essence of our  being, love, in every one of our thoughts, words and actions, the more  miracles manifest themselves in our lives, because our human heart has  then reunited itself with the great love of the Divine. 

The legend of the Master Jesus demonstrates how, when the energies of  Heaven and Earth merge into each other, a force of such magnitude is  created that it is capable of healing all conditions of mind, body,  spirit and soul. This is the power that can quite literally move  mountains of faith, remove blockages of trust and make all crooked  corners straight. It brings comfort and healing to everything that is in  our world to wherever there is pain and suffering. Miracles are the  Universe’s way of demonstrating to humankind the unlimited power of Its  love. This is the healing balm and the panacea that needs to be applied  by us earthlings to all situations in our everyday lives, all our  relationships as well as to all national and international issues.

Let us stop and reflect for a moment on the wisdom of the Great  Architect of life. The Universe is infinitely wise in its giving. Yet,  it is even wiser in its taking. If we had never encountered the warped  side of our lives and our world, we would not have been able to  differentiate between good and bad, and that which desirable and  undesirable. If we had never been wounded, we would appreciate what  healing is like. We cannot know light, unless we have first experienced  darkness. Only through the lack or loss of something or someone can we  truly learn how to value what we had and also that which we are going to  have, when periods of suffering finally lie behind us, as they  invariable do in the end.

Such is life on the Earth plane! It has to be this way because that is  how it was designed for us by our Father/Mother Creator. Who would we be  to argue with Its wisdom? Take heart though – growing in understanding  through difficult and traumatic experiences, the way it is required from  us on the present level of our existence, is not going to continue  indefinitely. All life is constantly evolving and moving forwards and  upwards on a never ending spiral. When we, individually and as a race,  have become sufficiently evolved, so that Earth life has nothing left to  teach us, we shall be ready to move on to more advanced schooling on  the higher and ultimately highest levels of life. 
From ‘Healers And Healing’_

* * *


_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Days Of Miracles And Wonders





*_​From the evolutionary level many have  reached by now, it is not difficult to see that it was quite intentional  that for a long period in the history of humankind we had to live in a  one-dimensional world that was filled with inexplicable dualities and  false beliefs that were created through not understanding our true  nature. Part of this was that we should believe that we are either a  woman or a man, and that this earthly life is all there is to our  existence. Such beliefs were good enough for the lifetimes of our  spiritual infancy and childhood. 

By now ever more of us are maturing into spiritual adulthood and ready  to find out that life is an ever ongoing process, that the essence of  everyone’s being is spirit and soul, and because they are part of God,  they are immortal and eternal, the same as our Creator, the Great  Father/Mother of all life. The law of life is evolution and we ourselves  are responsible for everything that is in our lives, good, band and  indifferent alike. The world of spirit is our true home. That’s where we  come from at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to at the  end of it. And together with the wise ones of the spirit realm who are  in charge of the spiritual development of us and our world, when we are  good and ready for another earthly lifetime, we ourselves choose what  special lessons our next one should consist of. 

An important part of our evolution has been that we should become aware  that each one of us in their own right is an individual and independent  being who, at first only in seed form, contains everyone of the  qualities and powers that are in God. This means that we are both  feminine and masculine. To assist our character with developing into a  well balanced one, before entering into yet another lifetime as  earthlings we choose whether this time round we would like to appear in  the outer physical shell of a woman or a man. This ensures in the course  of many lifetimes, everybody gathers first hand experiences of both  aspects of life. 

The way I understand this life is that we once willingly gave up our  immortality – oh, perish the thought! We did it because that is what the  infinite love and wisdom of our Creator wanted us to do. To ensure that  everybody’s needs would always be met, it was decided that Angels and  Masters as well as other spirit guides and helpers should always  accompany us. It’s their responsibility to see to it that all earthly  lessons are learnt thoroughly and that none of us throws their earthly  existence away too easily, when the going gets rough. 

To help us descended ever deeper into our role as earthlings, it was  necessary to create the illusion that we are separate from our Creator,  even though nothing could be further from the truth. As we left the  state of conscious oneness with God, known as paradise, we started to  believe that we are separate from Him/Her. In the course of many  lifetimes, we eventually wound up unaware that this belief is a false  one that we ourselves created. Alas, many to this day are still holding  onto it.

If we knew what we have been up to in past lifetimes, it would  frequently be impossible to live with ourselves. That’s why the Universe  in its great wisdom protects us by hiding these memories behind  something that is known as the veil of consciousness from our conscious  knowledge. They are stored in our soul, the memory bank of our spirit.  Our reactions to every one of our daily encounters are mostly  unconscious responses that are based on the learning we brought with us  from previous lifetimes. For a long time, the only way of gaining access  to these memories has been through our subconscious, but this too is  changing. 

For good and wise purposes a veil also has been shielding us against the  knowledge that we regularly spend periods after each earthly lifetime  in the world of spirit, where we rest and recuperate from strains and  stresses of our earthly existence. The good news is that for some time  this veil has been in the process of lifting and dissolving. Having  fulfilled its intended purpose, it will soon be gone for good, as  decreed by God’s great plan of life.

 ‘These are the days of miracles and wonders. These are the days of the  long distance call,’ Paul Simon told us in his album ‘Under African  Sky’. Prophetic words, especially when one applies them to the changes  that are presently taking place in us and our world. Don’t you think it  is miraculous that humankind’s long distance call should be turning out  to be a surprisingly short one, namely everybody’s own inner  reconnection with the living God Self within? Even though I always have  been and will remain highly sceptical when claims of miracles and  wonders are made, I do believe with all my heart and soul they are  happening in our world at all times, regardless of the fact that most of  the time we are too blind to recognise them. 

To give me a taste of what can and indeed does happen, there have been  incidents in my life that have shown me the nature of miracles from a  different perspective. I can tell you from my own experiences that some  amazing things can and do happen on the healing journey. And I am  convinced that on your healing travels you will witness miracles of your  own that will change your views about this aspect of life, too. Because  with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible,  start looking forward to them. The closer we work together with them,  the more likely it is that miracles shall be worked through and for us  and our world, similar to those of the Jesus legend.

The words ‘Greater miracles you shall see!’ gave us the promise of the  greatest miracle of all that, in the fullness of time, would take place  in us and our world, namely humankind’s spiritual rebirth that for quite  some time has been taking place in us and our world. Humankind’s long  quest for returning into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature  and its own is at last drawing to its natural conclusion. God and the  Angels, the Masters and other spirit guides and helpers have always been  working exceedingly hard to help us find our way back into the  realisation of our true and eternal home. The ever increasing popularity  of the spiritualist movement – from which organisations like the White  Eagle Lodge grew – is sufficient proof that this is so. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’


From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Astrology – The Divine Science*_

_*




*_​For a long time astrology and astronomy  were considered to be one. They were only gradually separated in the  course of the Western seventeenth century philosophy known as the age of  reason, when astrology was rejected. In the later part of the medieval  period, astronomy was still treated as the foundation upon which  astrology was operating. But during the eighteenth century the two  subjects came to be regarded as completely separate. Since then  astronomy, the study of objects and phenomena originating beyond the  Earth’s atmosphere, has been looked at as a science that is a widely  studied academic discipline. In contrast to this many astrologers are  treating the positions of celestial objects as the basis for the  prediction of future events. As a form of divination and pseudoscience  it has no scientific validity.

My kind of astrology is a very  different one. It has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortunetelling  but is applied psychology. In my view there is no finer instrument for  getting to know ourselves. Hand in hand with this goes a considerable  expansion of our understanding of the processes of life in general and  the way they have always been affecting us and our world, individually  and collectively. If one wishes to find a better grasp of just about  anything that influences us and our earthly existence on its deepest  innermost level, astrology is the best possible tool imaginable. And  that’s how I am using astrology throughout my writings.

Life in  the whole of Creation is subject to Universal or God’s laws and  astrology demonstrates how all things have their allocated place and  time and are serving a specific wise and higher purpose. It shows that  everything in our own life and that of our world unfolds with the  precision of a giant clockwork. These things leave no doubt in my mind  that there really is a great plan of life * and that all is well with us  and our world, in spite of the fact that it frequently does not look  that way. If you follow the link at the end of this chapter, you can see  for yourself how it has always been working.

Astrology is  sometimes called the Divine science and that indicates that it belongs  to the esoteric/spiritual realms and their sciences that form the  background not only of our earthly existence, but of all worlds and  beings throughout the whole of Creation. Invisible to earthly eyes, the  angelic and spirit world behind the scenes of our present existence are  ceaselessly toiling to bring everything on this plane into being at the  right moment and to maintain it. In my view, astrology represents the  higher esoteric wisdom and truth that is hidden behind the surface words  astronomers use for the planets of our solar system. This is not unlike  the surface words of the Jesus legend, when understood as literally  true, and the wisdom that for a long time had to remain hidden behind  them. The main difference is that the astronomical aspects really exist  while the Master Jesus never did. 

Astronomy is the technical  earthly aspect that can be seen and observed. For merely scientific  orientated people the planets’ names are just words that serve no other  purpose than telling one apart from the other. The higher meaning of the  planetary energies and the purpose each one of them is serving cannot  yet be grasped by those whose minds so far can only comprehend concepts  that concern earthly life, i.e. things that can be weighed and measured,  touched, smelt and felt. When the time is right for them, these people  will also begin to wake up to their true nature and the higher realities  of the inner spiritual background of their present existence. Until  this happens, they will be unable to perceive signals from our other  world and true home. They can only be recognised when someone’s  superconscious faculties has at least started to unfold.

Astrology  can provide us with signs that there really is a great plan of life and  that it has always been unfolding the way it should. Young and  inexperienced souls among the scientists of our world know nothing about  this. It is hard to grasp for earthly minds and perceptions that there  are two types of science. The first is the one that seeks a better  understanding of the principles of the processes of the outer physical  plane of our earthly existence. The second is the higher esoteric  science that serves the same purpose for its inner spiritual background.  In truth these two sciences are one and there is no difference between  them. I don’t think any scientists will get very far with their  explorations for as long as they fail to recognise that there are two  levels to humankind’s existence and that the world around us is but a  reflection of that which is operating on its inner level. The inner  brings the outer into being and without the inner, there would be no  outer life.

Irrespective of how much anyone wishes to deny that  our earthly existence has a spiritual background, I believe it is there  nonetheless and there are many who share my view. The New Testament’s  John 1:5 tells us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness  cannot understand it.’ The light of the intuitive wisdom and knowledge  of the Highest is present in everyone. It’s just that for a long time it  remains hidden from our view, like buried under some kind of boulder.  Through the experiences of many lifetimes this obstacle is gradually  removed, so that the inner light in the form of ever increasing  understanding can slowly begin to flow and lighten the earthly self’s  darkness. 

Back to astrology and why it is called the Divine  science. In my view, astrology undoubtedly belongs to the realms of the  esoteric/spiritual sciences and is part of the dimensions of life that  can neither be seen nor measured and weighed. Astrology manifests itself  on the outer level in many different forms. Its principles and laws  throughout the ages have never changed. The only things about it that  did were the interpretations of those who became interested in this  intriguing branch of science. And it’s good to know that regardless of  what people have ever made of anything, no false belief ever had the  power to destroy the truth. In due course the former is shed and the  latter becomes known to ever more of us. Naturally, this also applies to  the many religious tales and legends our world has seen through the  ages. 

Astrology is an intuitive science as well as an artform.  It consists mostly of intuitive knowledge and that is the kind that can  only be given by our inner teacher, i.e. in-tuition, the wise one or  living God within. To me, astrology is a gift from the Highest, the same  as everything that is in our world and anywhere else in the whole of  Creation. It therefore deserves to be treated with reverence, respect  and gratitude and that also applies to astrology. Its basics can be  taught like any other subject and just like them, the Divine science can  be used either for wise and higher purposes or for negative and lower  ones. 

This is where freedom of choice comes into play. At all  times it is up to us to choose which way we want to go. My choice was  made a long time ago, it must have been all of thirty years, when the  wise one within me gave me the first glimpses of astrology’s true  meaning and higher purpose. The result is before you in the form of my  writings. They have grown, and are still continuing to do so, into a  unique travelogue of the miracles and wonders I keep on discovering  along the road of my own healing journey. I won’t bore you with details,  but it has been and still is an extremely demanding one. 

To me,  it will always remain a wonder and a miracle how the Universe through  astrology willingly discloses ever more of its secrets to me. I find it  endlessly fascinating and awesome, in the original meaning of the word,  how riddles and puzzles of Cosmic proportions can in this way be  unravelled intuitively. And it will never cease to amaze me with what  kindness and generosity the Universal Forces are disclosing ever more of  what must have been its deepest innermost secrets in order to show us  that there really is nothing to fear for us earthlings. 

If that  sounds good to you, take my hand, metaphorically speaking, and walk with  me through my writings. Come and see whether any of my truth could also  become part of yours. Whenever you find something that does, do not  forget to share it with as many as possible, so their truth can also  increase.

Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Going Or Rather Flying Home
*_





​Through  the Icarus legend the Angels brought our world a signal that the time  for our race’s homecoming was approaching, that some day we would  although this event at that time was still a long way off. But there is  no doubt in my mind that the time is right now and we are definitely  going home! The whole of the Icarus tale since its first appearance has  been and still is an allegory for humankind’s early earthly education,  so to speak the nursery classes. But now ever more of us are on their  home-run and in the final phases of their earthly spiritual education.

The  age-old dream of flying is finally becoming a reality in many different  ways. On the outer level of life the technological developments of the  Aquarian Age have already brought us great advances in means of  air-transport. But things are getting to be a great deal more  exhilarating still when it comes to taking to our spiritual wings. None  of any of the things we are experiencing now could have been imagined in  bygone ages, not even in our wildest dreams, for example during  lifetimes we spent in the civilisations of ancient Greece, when the  Icarus legend was introduced.

Through the Angels the wisdom and  love of the Great Father/Mother of all life gave us the Icarus legend,  as well as every other religious teaching that ever saw the light of our  world. To me, the esoteric meaning of the Icarus story is especially  designed to strike a warning note about being careful when attempting to  get away from our earthly existence. Successfully, that is of lasting  value this can only be done through growing spiritual wings, i.e.  finding knowledge that allows us to lift ourselves above Earth’s  conditions, so we can recognise the greater picture of life.

The  wings of Icarus represent the spiritual wisdom that up to date have been  and still are provided by the religions of our world. Their flying  devices are of such a delicate and fragile nature and can so easily be  damaged and destroyed that anybody with a bit of common sense can see  that they are unsuitable for serious flying. When one has tried all  these appliances and found each one of them failing, in the end there is  nothing for it but going in search of a pair of wings that can be  relied upon utterly. They grow quite naturally when our knowledge is  based on God’s wisdom and truth behind the world of the old teachings.  Such wings are solid and strong, powerful enough to lift not only  ourselves but also our whole world into the loving heart and hands of  God and the ministering Angels.

During our prayers for  forgiveness and healing for our whole planet and everything that shares  it with us, there is no need to ask for the same for us, because when  all life is healing, we cannot help doing the same. If healing is what  our heart truly desires, our wish will not be denied, especially because  this is part of the Great Architect’s plan at present. Each one of us  is required to grow their own wings and when we learn to fly on the  wings of God’s wisdom and truth, we shall find that nothing can harm or  destroy them.

What could be more powerful and reliable than  knowledge that has flown directly from the God consciousness of the  Universe into ours, for lifting ourselves above the Earth plane and its  concerns, to perceive the magnificence and wonders of the higher and  highest realms – our true home? Every time we think we have discovered  another part of God’s wisdom and truth, our inner guidance needs to  confirm that this is so.

The Angels have always communicated with  humankind in metaphors and symbolisms. In times long past, the easiest  way of explaining spiritual concepts was with the help of things people  were familiar with and whose importance they understood, for example  someone trying to fly. That’s why when one starts to look for the hidden  meanings of the legends of our world, even or maybe especially the most  ancient ones, it is astonishing how much they can tell us about us and  our world. Naturally, this principle also applies to the sacred texts of  all the belief systems our world had ever known, up to a certain point  in our spiritual development.

Nothing happens without a reason  and this is no exception. And there is a wise motive the fact that this  changed with the appearance of new religions, who decreed that their  teachings had to be taken literally. The higher purpose of more than two  thousand years of lying, cheating and deceptions – of the self and  others – of the Piscean Age has been to teach our world the value of  honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity, which are of the greatest  importance to us as children of the Highest.

There are signs that  these qualities are slowly but surely returning to our world, now that  the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, is with us. Peace will come to  our world when the last residues of the Piscean Age have been cleared  away, in the not too distant future. When everybody understands that  nothing can remain hidden forever and that in truth nobody ever gets  away with anything, there will be no point in anyone attempting  dishonesties of whatever kind.

These are the days of miracles and  wonders, when nothing remains hidden for too long. The bribery and  corruption scandal, which blew up around FIFA, the world football  organisation, at the time of writing this at the end of May 2015, is as  good an example as any of the energies which are presently affecting our  world. Alas, it is but one of the latest revelations in the series of  disgraces we have been hearing about in connection with large  organisations and their managements.

We are currently taking part  in a big time clearing-out and cleansing process of our world. It  started with the churches when Pluto was transiting Sagittarius and  continued with large institutions like banks, when the planet moved into  Capricorn. I don’t believe that the football eruption is the last one  we shall see. Isn’t it the highest time that people realised what is  happening in our world and see the writing that is so clearly on the  wall? Overcome with greed and lust for power, which their ill-gotten  gain can buy them, they probably think: ‘It won’t happen to me! I am  much cleverer!’ And yet, and yet . . .

How long will it take  until the last earthling understands that God is part of us by day and  night. His/Her all-seeing eyes are constantly with each and every one of  us and therefore witnesses everything that happens anywhere. Nothing  escapes His/Her notice. So many of the present events of our world do  not leave any doubt in my mind that the Age of Aquarius, the age of  truth and honesty, loyalty and integrity really is with us and that  these qualities are beginning to be known again and increasingly valued  and cherished by many. Hallelujah! Truly, truly, I say to you: ‘And all  of this is happening because now we are flying on the wings of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth!’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​
​
* * *​ 
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*



*_

The love I have for You, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Is only a shadow of Your love for me;
Only a shadow of Your love for me,
Your deep, abiding love.

My own belief in You, my Truly Beloved,
Is only a shadow of Your faith in me;
Only a shadow of Your faith in me,
Your deep and lasting faith.

My life is in Your hands,
My life is in Your hands. My love for You does grow, my God.
In me Your light does shine.

The dream I have today, Great Spirit,
Is only a shadow of Your dreams for us and our world,
Only a shadow of all that will be,
If we but follow You.

I dream of Mother Earth as a place
That is at peace, where sickness and hunger,
Warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption,
And even death have been overcome.

The joy I feel about this, my God,
Is only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Now we are meeting face to face.

Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius​ _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
_*



*_

With the help and will
Of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive something
And our hearts believe that it can be done,
Then it will be.

Therefore, beloved Mother/Father Creator,
Through the small still voice of my inner guidance
Help me to make wise choices,
So I can pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
To work my way through them and
Save and redeem myself
By working for the Highest good of all,
Rather than for merely selfish purposes,
The way I did in the past.

Amen

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World*_






​This is such a critical time in the  development of our world that it feels right to present this letter from  time to time. The Old Testament’s book of Hosea goes back  to the  eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it sent an early warning note into  the heart  of humankind about the dangers and implications of all  warmongering:  ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the  whirlwind. It has no  stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to  yield, the strangers  shall eat it.’ This teaching has not just one but  two hidden esoteric  meanings. First it refers to the law of Karma, i.e.  what we send out  into the world must return to us. 

But that is by no means all there is to it. In keeping with the   Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us creates on the Earth   plane through their thought processes and the actions following them   increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to   us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking   charge of our thought processes and learning to control them. Constant   practice alone can help us to become its masters rather than its   servants.

May the orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin,   Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15,   1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of   war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal  justice  worked through the Allies and ensured that the civilian  population had  to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had  sown. The  historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of  Dresden: ‘It  has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a  wonderfully  beautiful city, a symbol of baroque humanism and all that  was best in  Germany. It also contained much of the worst from Germany  during the  Nazi period. In that sense it is an exemplary tragedy for  the horrors of  twentieth century warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the   warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane   there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world   around us is a reflection and an outer expression of the inner realities   of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to   remind ourselves that all manmade and natural disasters that have ever   befallen our world were caused by us. Only then can the Universal   justice of the law of Karma return anything to us. How can we as   individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of   our world? A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this  in their prayers and meditations asked for the radiance of the   Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls   of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help   them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one   fire cannot extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating   more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear   demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive   forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did   this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The   destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of   this. During the review of this chapter, at the beginning of September   2013, the warmongers in our midst are again flexing the muscles of their   ever more sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go.  

Have we, as a race, not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past?  Are the people in charge blind to the spiritual background of our  earthly existence and the Universal laws that govern all life in the  whole of Creation? Or are they merely pretending not to know that we are  responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions, sticking  their heads into the sand in ostrich fashion? Independent of whether  their intentions are good or evil, every action causes a reaction, and  every bit of what anyone sends out into our world can do nothing but  return to its sender and that with constantly increasing strength. Love  is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even greater  transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

All spiritual talents the Universe bestows upon each one of us are meant   to be used first for our own healing and subsequently for around us  who  is in need of them. As soon as the Universe grants one of us the  gift  of clear vision, that soul becomes capable of seeing into the  innermost  centre and beginning of all life, and what it is like to at  one with the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. Once this  contact is  made, if only for a brief moment, that soul opens as a  channel through  which God’s creative power and light can flow and act  like a small  spring of clear and life-giving water for all life. 

Every spiritual development has the potential of one day growing into a   mighty flowing river that has its beginnings in the above described   spring in human hearts. Bubbling from the Earth plane and trickling down   the hillside, it grows broader and ever stronger and faster flowing,   until it has become a great river in its own right that constantly pours   itself with all its might into the vast ocean of life. Each one of   these rivers makes a valuable contribution towards sweeping away the   debris of prejudices, false beliefs and superstitions that to this day   clutter the consciousness of our world, as described in the eleventh   labour of Hercules.

O Great Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your   wisdom and help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the   present one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift  all  warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and  the  energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the   Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may  they  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  all  life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and  mind of  humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we  ask  this. Amen

May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever. 


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•   ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’​ 
* * *​ 

​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Triumph Of Good Over Evil
*_
_*





*_
​‘All  that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing,’  said Edmund Burke 1729 - 1797, Irish orator, philosopher and  politician. How right he was, but at the present stage of our race’s  spiritual development being a good person is no longer as simple as it  was in Burke’s time.

To this day people who really are good at  heart, but as yet unawakened to their true nature and the effect the  Universal Laws have on all life and lifeforms throughout the whole of  Creation, may well respond to terrorist actions by demanding that  aircraft should be sent to bomb a place. This is done in the hope that  some of the terrorists will be wiped out together with the unfortunate  civilians who are getting in the way of their thirst for revenge, men,  women and children, young and old alike.

This aligns those who  agree with such actions to the forces of darkness, the same side the  terrorists are on. These two parties between them are creating ever more  negative and destructive Karma for themselves, their country and our  whole world. Every bit of it adds to the great mass that with the  passing of time has already piled up and waiting to be redeemed by each  one of us individually and collectively all of us together. Is that what  YOU want?

Good and awakened people, in contrast to those  mentioned above, align themselves to the forces of Light and tune into  the White Healing Magic of the Universe. They seek the help of the  Universal Christ Spirit and Its Angels and focus their whole being on  the love and power of the Highest Star and the Brightest Light, the Sun  of all Suns, the Christ Star. Wise ones project Its radiance into the  hearts and souls of all who are involved in any kind of conflict, on  both sides of the fence. They pray that the Divine seed in all human  hearts stirs from its slumber, so that the Christ child, promised since  the days of yore, be born in the realities of Earth life in all human  hearts. Through this even the last one of us will eventually become  aware of their true nature and the higher purpose and meaning of their  earthly existence.

Never forget that  the Universe has granted all of us the gift of choice. For the first  time in the known history of humankind we are allowed to have our say  and make a conscious decision to which side of any ongoing conflict we  wish to belong. Freedom of choice is a right and we need to become aware  that every right automatically brings with it a duty, which in this  case means we must choose. Let’s take care to do so wisely.

The  present state of our world is a test of everyone’s spiritual maturity  and the seriousness behind our intentions. It is our chance to make a  genuine contribution towards bringing a more peaceful and beautiful  world for all into being. And that is the very reason why we are here at  this special time of Mother Earth’s transformation that brings us the  transmutation of evil into good and darkness into light. Let’s not waste  any of its opportunities. Peace be with all of us and our world.

Further Reading:
•    ‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Magic And Black Magic*_
_*



*_
​God’s  nature and our own is one of duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and  feminine, highest and lowest, Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world  around us reflects these dualities and polarities. It is a realm of  ideas and every one of them has a lower and higher, positive and  negative aspect, and can be used for good or evil purposes. The choice  is ours which side we would like to align ourselves to. Learning about  the abuse of the idea of brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or  siblinghood, whilst in pursuit of power, has always been part of the  equipment used by every regime our world has ever seen, religious and  otherwise, at least during the history that is known to us. It is used  by the countries and organisations that to this day attempt – and in  many cases so far succeed –  to suppress the natural and God-given  rights and privileges of their siblings in the great family of  humankind.

The centuries old struggle between Christianity and  Islam has always been but one of the many expressions of this struggle.  Yet, even this can only continue for as long as the members of the  warring factions on both sides remain stuck in the past, unaware. of  their true nature and therefore failing to grasp the reason why they are  here. There is no doubt in my mind that this too will eventually have  run its course and disappear from our world. It will do so with the  passing of time when every one of the belief systems that still exists  in our world returns to their common spiritual roots, when people become  aware of their true nature and their relationship with the Divine. All  of us will then realise that in truth there is only one God to whom the  various religions have been praying in different ways. There could be no  better example for this than Sufism, the seed faith of Islam that comes  from the heart and teaches tolerance, love and respect for ourselves,  each other and all life. The Sufis are the Gnostics of the Islamic  world.

We are all in this wonderful school of life together, so  that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each other. For this  purpose some of us, at any given time, may find themselves at the giving  and others at the receiving end of every type of experience. Good, bad  and indifferent ones alike, each one is only there to teach us  something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe the lessons it  requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the awareness of its  true reality and the oneness with God.

The teacher/pupil  principle is also true for those who to this day are doing their utmost  to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of warmongering and  evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, all evil deeds  create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and are in fact  black magic practises. The sole purpose of these experiences is to help  us and our world to differentiate between darkness and light, good and  evil. The lessons of evil have to be absorbed as thoroughly by each one  of us as the ones of good. Only by each one of us personally wading  through the suffering that is created by evil can every individual soul  and the soul of our world reach the bottom of the pit of evil.

Not  until we have learnt our lesson and in our desperation at last turn to  God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, are they willing to show  us how to find the turning point of our development. In the end all  human souls through their own experiences have to reach the bottom of  the evolutionary spiral of life. Only then can they begin to move in an  upwards direction that consist of experiencing the polar opposite of  evil in the compassion, tolerance and kindness of Universal love, again  at the giving and the receiving end.

The zodiac with its opposing  signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s  evolutionary pathway through life. It is a spiral that first takes us  down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each  sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and  highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life  or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after  another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be  made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our  spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a  nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its  evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling.

And when the going  gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing  hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive  it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light.  When we respond in the right way to what the Highest are bringing us,  with the passing of time we evolve into ever more capable channels of  light who can act as lightbringers and healers for our whole world. We  become valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and when  they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic.  As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through  us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up  to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into  the energies of the higher stream of life.

That is how down the  ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but  surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue  until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been  dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light  into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when  finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same  positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more  reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own  development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a  valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living  not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of  our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one  of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards  and upwards. Every individual can do a great deal to help the highest  forces with their work of raising the vibrations of our whole planet and  all its inhabitants.

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we  know that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled  up the evolutionary spiral of life on its own. It is our task to draw  the attention of ever more of those around us to this facts, so they too  become aware of the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on our  race’s behalf behind the scenes of earthly life. When we make an effort  to think and act in positive and constructive ways only, we are living  as a good example that others may wish to follow. At the same time this  is a way of training our spiritual listening to the words of power and  love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting  ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

Finding  our way back into the conscious awareness on all levels of our being  that all life is one and that everything is in siblinghood and  relationship with everything else in the whole of Creation, including  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the whole purpose  of every soul’s earthly existence. This means shedding our sense of  separateness and returning into the conscious awareness of our wholeness  and at-one-ment with all life. That is the ultimate aim for all human  souls which gains us access to the realm of white magic. When we finally  are in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life and the love in  our heart for our Creator and all life has become great enough, all  power and life on the Earth and its surrounding spheres can use us. And  we shall then be able to make wise, respectful and sensible use of the  white magic.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road From Sinner To Sainthood’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of three  items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds  of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst  within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening  in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved  arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your  own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The  desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and  resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much  for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​‘The whole of Creation contains two  aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is  good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is  known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.  God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and  anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the  powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest  Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to  start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence  of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.  The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being  successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There  are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of  the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and  perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is  part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.  Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests  and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by  the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The  Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and  transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your  development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance  of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result  tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The  suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar  with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its  slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see  someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily  share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they  are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and  assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the  healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:  ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,  suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.  These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding  of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving  concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from  within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the  Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your  lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will  have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in  earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of  light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties  only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every  human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness  of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their  contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and  compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every  one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those  you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of  earthly life.

_*Good Or White Magic
*_
​‘Good or white magic is performed with  the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is  carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the  highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try  to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,  they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the  White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.  Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a  spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw  everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an  alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of  themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and  raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give  without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving  distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
 •    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

​ From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​ ​ * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sowing The Wind*_
_*




*_​Hosea  8:7 from the Old Testament attempted to strike an early warning note  into human hearts and souls with its: ‘They have sown the wind and they  have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal,  and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ Looking at the  state of our world, one cannot help wondering how many ever paid  attention to it. The Hosea teaching refers to the Universal law of  Karma, which decrees that whatever anyone projects out into the world  has to return to its sender. But that is by no means all there is to it.  The force of that which we create on the Earth plane, through our  thought processes and the actions following them, increases and gathers  ever more strength and momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates  that humankind’s most urgent need is taking charge of our thought  processes, learning to control them instead of being ruled by them.  Constant practice alone can help us to become the masters of this aspect  of our nature rather than being its servants.

God  is as much part of us as we are part of God. On our own we are nothing  and cannot create anything. Yet, as co-creators with God – within reason  and with the help and the will of God – we can create anything. As  living parts of the ever expanding Universal energies, we too are  expansive and dynamic beings. This expresses itself in abstract as well  as in visible terms, so that given time, all our creations enlarge. This  shows in the way we learn. The more we learn the more our consciousness  expands. The more we give, the more we receive, and so forth. This  principle applies to everything we send out into our world and it is  well worth our while to carefully watch every thought, word and action,  because we are responsible for each one. Knowing this puts us in charge  of our destiny and this is the only way we can take charge and ensure  that only the right things return to us. 

Whatever we create, for good as well as  for evil, more of the same inevitably comes flooding back to us. For  example, being loving generates more love; living peacefully brings more  peace, whereas war faring returns to us and our world as ever more  destructive wars, as the past has clearly shown. Let us not fool  ourselves! On the spiritual level of life cheating does not exist and  escape from or avoiding the unerring justice of the Universal laws is  impossible. The more human souls become aware that God is always with us  and that therefore nothing ever gets away from the scrutiny of Its  all-seeing eye, the more it is likely that we shall strive to conduct  our lives with honesty and integrity. In this way we, each through their  own efforts, are capable of changing the course of our own destiny as  well as that of individual nations, our whole world and the whole of  Creation.

It is not difficult to see how our  chances of making some real progress on the evolutionary spiral increase  because of all the knowledge we are now allowed access to. It really  does set us free to consciously decide which way we wish to travel in  future. Further down into darkness and evil or up and ever up back into  the light of our true being, at one with our Highest Self, the choice is  ours. Becoming aware of our true nature and taking charge of our  destiny is an immensely empowering experience, but it also brings us the  responsibility of choosing wisely. It’s a great time and energy saver  as well, because whenever we are in difficult situations, we no longer  look towards others to provide us with the answers to our questions.  Instead, we go within and consult with our inner teacher and guide.

As you can see, taking responsibility for  everything that is in our life is a wonderfully liberating experience.  One cannot help wondering how long it will be until the leaders of our  world, business, political and spiritual also grow wise to that. The  Universe tests the human soul constantly to establish how much  understanding it has thus far developed, and the trials of power are  particularly difficult ones. Would that the consciousness of all those  who are presently in leading positions throughout our world, wake up to  the fact that no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. This would  help them to recognise their responsibility for wisely handling any  power that has been entrusted to them.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reaping The Whirlwind
*
​ _*




*_​ May the orgies of destruction during  World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in  particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how  Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the  consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies  and ensured that we, the civilian population, had to reap the bitter  harvest of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor  wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic  quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city and a symbol of  baroque humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained all  the worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an  absolutely exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century  warfare. . . .’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the  warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane  there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world  around us is a reflection and an outer manifestation of the inner  realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do  well to remind ourselves that manmade and natural disasters alike are  part of the Universal justice of the law of Karma. How can we as  individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of  our world?’ A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this in their prayers and meditations ask for the radiance of the  Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls  of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help  them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one  fire cannot be extinguished by another. All this can achieve is creating  more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear  demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive  forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did  this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The  destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of  this. During the review of this chapter in April 2018, the warmongers in  our midst are again flexing the muscles of their ever more  sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go. 

 Have we, as a race, not learnt anything  from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind to the  spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal laws  that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely  pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions, sticking their heads into the sand in  ostrich fashion? Independent of whether their intentions are good or  evil, every action causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends  out into our world can do nothing but return to its sender and that  with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and  pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law  than mere ignorance. 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Control Our Minds*_

_*




*_​As we know by now, thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our reality  and as we think, so we become. Every thought we send into the Universe  goes round in a circle and eventually returns to us in some form. In our  ignorance of these things, each one of us has done their share of  creating the present state of our world. Wise ones are aware of this and  have no problems recognising that they are responsible for the state of  our world and that if they wish the Earth to become a more peaceful and  pleasant place for all, they have to think of ways of making it so. 

Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. All of them serve the  development of our earthly minds and each one of them does so in a  different way. Aquarius offers many opportunities for attuning the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds to the mind of the  Highest. Each one of us is destined to evolve into a channel through  which the wisdom and truth of the Divine expresses itself and enters our  world. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, the main attention of  our evolutionary development is on this aspect of our nature. 

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a positive and  constructive one of light and understanding, as well as a negative, dark  and destructive one of fear and distrust. Do you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that our world has become place where only bad news is  good news and that the news media, without being aware of what they are  doing, are constantly adding to the negative stream? I believe that  refusing to give way to taking part in any kind of negativity is of the  utmost importance for aspiring healers and lightbringers. Rather than  adding to the clouds of darkness and ignorance that surround us and our  world by watching and listening to the news, it is our duty to do all we  can to counteract the clouds of darkness and do our share of dissolving  them. 

We are responsible for what we allow our earthly minds to be filled  with. I like to know what is happening in our world and therefore listen  to the news once or twice each day, rather than every hour and on the  hour like the BBC presents them. I pay attention until they deteriorate  into what I call ‘the rape and murder cast’. At that moment I exercise  my freedom of choice, reach for the ‘off’ button and think to myself:  ‘This too is part of the great plan of life and rests in Your loving  hands.’ There is no doubt in my mind that’s what it is. 

Before opening a newspaper or watching videos on the internet, I remind  myself that no-one can force anyone to read or listen to anything. For  me this is the best way of protecting my mind against being bombarded  with and penetrated by all the negativity our sensationalistic and  media-orientated outer world is constantly trying to pump into our  individual consciousness and that of the collective. 

Whenever I find out that I have been missing something, my friends are  happy to tell me whatever is important to them. There is nothing new  under the Sun and all the things that are presently taking place in our  world are sure to have done so in the past. The trouble with the  technological advances of our time is that reports about them can now be  served almost instantly to all who are willing to pay attention. The  most lurid sensations are the best fillers of air time and sellers of  newspapers. 

As I prefer quality of information rather than quantity, I switch off.  And if you do the same, please do yourself the favour of refusing to  indulge in a guilt trip for what you are doing. Instead, be happy and  rejoice, because increasing numbers of people round our world are doing  the same. Think of how environmentally friendly your behaviour is and  give yourself a pat on the back. Reflect on the amounts of energy you  are saving in the course of a year and the forests that do not have to  be chopped down because of you and all those like-minded souls round the  world. Feel good about yourself and the things you are doing to help  our planet in its struggle against exploitation of its precious  resources through over-consumerism. Let those who are addicted to the  news not fool themselves into thinking that this issue is unimportant.  It is, because we are all responsible not only for our thoughts and our  world, but also – as mentioned earlier – for what we allow our minds to  be filled with.

More imperative still is that as awakened ones we set a good example by  not dwelling on unpleasant and chaotic conditions in the world around  us. Are we not privileged indeed to know that, in spite of whatever may  still have to happen, there is a great plan of life and that the reigns  for the whole of creation rest safely in the loving hands of the  omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient Father/Mother of all life, the  Great White Spirit? 

All who once spent some of their lifetimes in the Native American  tradition, as many in our midst are likely to have done, know how in  those days the Great Spirit was worshipped by all. We were aware then,  as we are now, that this is the Source of all being, the One from whom –  with the help of the Angels – all blessings of the material plane life  are constantly coming forth, including every human life. The One has  always been providing us with the spiritual strength and sustenance that  was required to learn our earthly lessons and carry out any special  assignments that have been allocated to us. 

We are part of God as much as God is part of us. The Highest levels of  life communicate with us through our intuition. This is known as the  living God within, who knows the way of all things and the answers to  any question we may ever care to ask. Whenever we do so with our earthly  mind, the answer from our spirit mind comes immediately. There is no  need to ask anyone else. We do well to practise this constantly, so that  slowly but surely our earthly mind knows that our higher spirit self is  always there to show us the way in all things and supply us with honest  and truthful answers at any given moment.

Throughout the ages there have been  people who became inspired without at first being aware of what was  happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively they receive their  information without studying books. With the passing of time they found  out that all outer manifestations of life are reflections of the  realities of their inner counterparts and that this applies to human  thinking as much as it does to anything else in the whole of Creation.  It is not the physical brain alone that does the thinking, for the  simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists and can function on  its own. 

Without the spiritual forces in its background creating and supporting  the physical plane of life there would be nothing. Naturally, this also  applies to humankind’s mental capacities. No earthly self on its own  could ever bring itself into being. Never mind Earth life, without the  help of our Highest spirit Self and our constant companions, the Angels  and Masters, friend and helpers in the world of light, there would be no  physical life anywhere in the Cosmos. The angelic hierarchy is in  charge of the great plan of life and responsible for its smooth running,  at all times. They are the ones who bring us into earthly life and  place us in the right spots and relationships, so we can attend to our  life lessons and fulfil our Karmic obligations.Some of us developed the ability to act  as channels of the Divine in previous lifetimes. They have come into  this one to practise and polish this artform to a high sheen by humbly  serving the Highest Forces of life. It is likely that they were scribes  in far distant lifetimes, who abused their gift for selfish purposes  like seeking to dominate people by frightening them out of their wits,  so that they could be exploited more readily. 

Anyone who took part in such things, and there have been many, by now  have learnt their lessons. They are here to nail the desires of their  small lower self and its fears to the cross of earthly life by placing  them into the hands of the Highest. But because of the suffering they  once caused others, they could have a slow, painful and protracted  struggle with this aspect of their being on their hands, not as some  kind of punishment, but as the redemption of their Karma and to restore  the balance of their spiritual account.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Building The New Jerusalem
*_
_*




*_​  Many believe that our world is falling  apart because humankind is neglecting its duty of caring for it, and  that therefore it will perish. I do not believe that this is going to  happen, although it’s true that many times on the surface of earthly  life there appears to be nothing but confusion, pain and suffering. For  as long as we are unable to look beyond the perceptions of our earthly  existence into its spiritual background, it will be impossible to notice  the progress we and our world have been making throughout time. 

Yet, even those whose inner vision has opened cannot tell where God’s  great plan of life * wants to take us in the future. This is because it  is not our place to know any of its details. The task before all  aspiring healers and lightbringers is learning to trust the goodness of  the life that has been given to us. Every human being in this life and  our other world is part of the great stream of wisdom, love and light  that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into the  individual and collective consciousness of humankind. 

Whether someone is as yet consciously aware of this or not, with the  passing of time increasing numbers of us will be returning into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own. As pioneers of  the Aquarian Age, each one of us ultimately is here to make their  contribution towards manifesting the new age’s spirit of love and  siblinghood on the Earth plane. In any way possible we need to express  our appreciation and love for the world that has been placed into our  care and for those who contributed to bringing it into being and  maintaining it. 

Any small effort one of us makes in this direction contributes to the  activation of the Divine spark that in seed form is still slumbering in  many hearts. Each one is waiting to wake up and slowly but surely join  the great flame of Divine love that is growing ever stronger in the  heart and soul of humankind. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us  not follow where the well trodden trail may lead, but instead go where  no-one has ever walked before and there is no path. Then leave a trail  behind that others may wish to follow. That’s how each one of us is  required to go about doing their share of building the New Jerusalem,  the city of light described by St. John in his Revelation at the end of  this chapter. It is revealing itself with ever greater clarity that this  is not going to be a place somewhere ‘out there’, but right here and  now on our planet. All along the term ‘City of Light’ has been a  symbolism for this awakening of the Divine spark. 

The way forward for each one of us individually and for the whole of our  race, is this building of the New Jerusalem. Each one of us on their  own and all together, we ourselves are its builders. As soon as an  earthly self has achieved a certain degree of spiritual maturity, the  Divine spark in its heart stirs from its slumbers. With the passing of  time it grows stronger and develops into the living God within. This is  the Christ part of everyone’s own nature, who gradually takes over the  drives and urges of our lower nature and replaces them with Divine ones.  This process is the building of the New Jerusalem and it would be  pointless to wait until we go to Heaven or rather the spirit world. As  these things can only be developed in earthly life, it’s essential to  start right here and now. It is done by expressing our true nature and  thinking, speaking and acting in kind and loving ways, as well as living  in keeping with the Universal laws. This helps us to come into harmony  with the Universal forces of life. 

Anyone who is presently taking part in earthly life has been granted the  gift of another lifetime for learning to trust that the Great Mother’s  love and wisdom will always bring us and our world the spiritual growth  each one of us needs for their return into the conscious awareness of  their oneness and togetherness with God and all life. You may find it  helpful to quietly affirm to yourself every so often: ‘God is part of me  and I am part of God. Willingly I act as Its channel for lovingly  spreading Divine wisdom and truth. From love I have come and to love I  am now returning. Achieving the awareness of my true nature and reality  is the purpose of my earthly existence.’ 

Listen carefully to the responses that rise from the innermost core of  your being into our conscious awareness through the world of your  feelings. This is feedback from your inner guide and God Self, who  constantly tries to tell show you whether something you hear or read is  true or false. Bearing this in mind, let’s take a look at the following:

St. John Revelation 21: 1-6: ‘Then I saw a new Heaven and a new Earth.  The first Heaven and the first Earth had disappeared and there no longer  was any sea. I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of  Heaven from God, prepared as a bride dressed for her husband. Then I  heard a loud voice calling from the throne: ‘Look, how God lives among  human beings. He will make his home among them. They will be His people,  and He will be their God, God-with-them. He will wipe away all tears  from their eyes. There will be no more death and  mourning,  sadness or  pain. The world of the past has gone.’ 

‘Then the One sitting on the throne spoke: ‘I am making the whole of  creation new. Write this, for what I am saying is trustworthy and will  come true.’ Then he said to me: ‘It has already happened. I am the Alpha  and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. I will give water from the  well of life free to anybody who is thirsty.’ * Reflecting on these  words from where I am now, it’s not hard to recognise that the events  described in the revelation have already been taking place in our world  with the help of writings like mine for many years. Through them the  city of light has for some time been descending, in the form of Divine  knowledge and wisdom, from the Heavens, brought to us by the Angels of  the Christ Circle, the highest levels of life,  for the heart and soul  of humankind. 

Because of this there will soon no longer be any room for the sea of  ignorance, which for such a long time held us captive on the Earth  plane.  The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we acquired  during the part of our earthly education when we were made to believe  that every word of the sacred texts of our part of the world had to be  taken literally and was true. For a long time such beliefs were forced  upon us and those who dared to doubt them were declared heretics and  burnt alive on the stakes. These things ensured that we were kept firmly  nailed to the cross * of our earthly existence, until the approach of  the Age of Aquarius and its promise of spiritual freedom for all. 

The scary parts of the revelations were designed to keep us firmly  planted on the Earth plane, until the time and energies were right for  disclosing the higher esoteric meaning of St. John’s Revelations to us –  and that time is NOW. Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, the law  of life is love and every transgression against it is a sin that has to  be made good at some stage of our development. This is not going to be  done by a God-man, who merely existed as a thoughtform *, but by us –  you and me and everybody else. And at the rate we are presently moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, there soon will  be no more sea of ignorance in which anyone can drown. 

I believe that the New Jerusalem is a symbol for the heart and soul of  humankind opening itself progressively to the light of Divine wisdom and  truth, which for some years by now has been flowing ever more  powerfully from the highest levels of life into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. For me, that is the higher  esoteric meaning of the City of Light described in the Revelation of St.  John, known as the Divine. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Not By Bread Alone’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Jesus – A Thoughtform’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil
*
​ _*




*_​ One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened t
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.​ When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.​ For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims
*_






Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
May the Light of power, courage and strength
Flow freely into those affected by natural disasters
Like earthquakes, flooding and landslides,
And also of the human-made catastrophes
Of war and other acts of terrorism,
Wherever they may be taking place.

Grant us and our world also the gift of
Your infinite wisdom and love,
So that together with You and the Angels
We may lift the spirits and souls of those
Who under the influence of the powers of
Darkness and destruction have to return
To our true home, the spirit world,
Guided and protected by
The Angels of Rescue and Death.
May they not only find rest, peace and healing
In that world, but also a better understanding of the
Purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence.

Meanwhile we give
Thanks and praise to You and the Angels
For ensuring that none of us will
Ever be lost in the vastness of space and time,
Left behind and forgotten,
And that all human beings,
Wherever they may find themselves,
Will forever be resting securely
In Your loving arms.

May our hearts and souls be filled with forgiveness
For those who are still taking part in the
Earliest parts of their earthly education.
And may the radiance of Your Light
Shine into their hearts and souls,
So that they too open and
The Divine spark within them
Stirs from its slumber.
And may the hearts of the older and
More experienced souls in our midst
Be filled with forgiveness for their younger siblings
In the great family of humankind.
Grant these people the gift of understanding that
The lessons the young ones are presently taking part in
Are similar to those they once that took them
Through the initial stages of their earthly education.

As payment for our karmic debts,
Help us older souls to patiently endure
What the youngsters are inflicting upon us,
In their ignorance of their true nature
And the existence of Your Universal laws,
Thus creating ever more
Difficult Karma for themselves.
Undoubtedly, for them too
The time will come,
In one or several of their future lifetimes,
When they have to make good
The debts they are incurring now.
It will then be their turn to suffer,
The same as we are doing now,
At the hands of the youngsters
Who are treading the evolutionary pathway
Behind them.

May this knowledge help
The Christ nature characteristics
Of compassion, forgiveness and love
Unfold and blossom in ever more human hearts.
And may Your Divine courage and strength
Flow into survivors of any kind and all who are
Lovingly attending to the sick and wounded
In mind and body, spirit and soul.
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the blessing and healing
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen

 From ‘Healers And Healing’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life * and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a certain point.

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature.

‘Compensation  * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest gift that  arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also means  paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your spiritual  bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming yourself and  balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released into lessons of  a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You are well on  your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded you and your  loved ones and place everything into the hands of your Christ Self, you  are nailing the desires of your lower nature for revenge and retribution  to the cross of earthly life *. When the only thing you want to do is  send love and forgiveness to everybody, independent of what may still  have to happen to you and your world, your higher nature has taken over.  You are at one with God and for you the gates into the freedom of the  Aquarian Age are opening wide.

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and  mercy cannot be known for as long as human beings remain unaware of  their true nature and the higher purpose of their existence. For as long  as they look at things only with their worldly eyes, they can perceive  but one side of any picture and so fail to recognise the tender loving  care that provides for anyone who is suffering, lonely and afraid. If  during the early part of their earthly education, people get involved in  a catastrophe or maybe are just watching or assisting with removing  dead bodies and clearing away the debris of destroyed dwellings, they  will say: ‘Aren’t so much devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of way, including violent ones.

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is happening to them, the  most careful provisions are being made for each one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much more beautiful and  easy to live in.

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as  well as many lesser beings in our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life. Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and know exactly what is happening.

‘It wouldn’t be your place to  forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’​
From ‘Healers And Healing’
​
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Not By Bread Alone
*_
_*



*_​
Although the human spirit is eternal and cannot be killed or harmed by anything or anyone, our souls can at times be so suppressed and unloved that they almost perish. It is not for nothing that the Jesus legend in St. Matthew 4:1-4 and St. Luke 4:1-4 both contain the identical warning – maybe for special emphasis: ‘Jesus, full of the Holy Spirit, returned from the Jordan, and the Spirit carried him away into the wilderness for forty days, so that he might be tempted by the adversary. He did not eat anything in those days. When they were over, at last he became hungry. And the adversary said to him: ‘If you are the son of God, command this stone to become bread.’ Jesus answered: ‘It is not by bread alone that man can live, but by every word of God.’

 The above words belong to a dialogue between Jesus and Satan, also known as the Tempter or the Devil. I see the legend of the whole life and times of the Master Jesus as a metaphor for humankind’s spirit self during its many sojourns through the wilderness of the Earth plane. Satan is a symbolism for the untamed desire nature of the earthly self, psychology calls this part ‘the id’. This part of our nature seeks to dominate at all costs and is in never ending pursuit of gratifying its own selfish wants. 

The evolutionary pathway of our whole race demands from us, individually and collectively, complete mastery of the Earth plane. To achieve this, it is of the greatest importance that we become familiar with all parts of our nature, so that we can take charge of them and learn how to master and control them. This applies in particular to the desires and impulses of our lower earthly self – a formidable task if ever there was one. To get started, it’s crucial to become aware that we all contain a force that at times is quite capable of behaving like a wild creature on the loose, reacting to the slightest irritations by biting, kicking and thrashing in all directions. 

Getting hold of and training this part of our nature is up to us, until in the end it turns into a docile work and saddle creature who willingly toils for us instead of against, the way it frequently did in the past. For as long as this force remains uncontrolled and left to its own devices it all too happily goes on the rampage and manages to create havoc for us in our lives. Each has to teach their own inner beast how to act like an amenable and enjoyable companion, so that it can eventually carry us – and our whole world with us – forwards and upwards into experiencing increasingly higher dimensions of life.

To return to Jesus and the wilderness, just for a moment, what about the number forty? The ancients considered figure to be a sacred one. This is how it found its way into some of the legends of our world, for example the ones of the Lord Buddha and the Master Jesus. The former, so we are told, meditated for forty days and nights and the latter spent the same amount of time in the wilderness. 

Both the above quotes draw our attention to the fact, for extra emphasis twice over, to the most urgent factors for the survival of the human spirit and its soul during life in physicality. More important than anything else for the survival of the rigours and hardships that are an inevitable part of the winters of our earthly education is keeping in touch with our true home and our Creator, our Highest Self. To see us through the traumatic experiences that have to be endured, we are meant to draw on its support and strength. As through disuse any muscle, spiritual and physical alike, atrophies and loses its usefulness, clearly bread of the heavenly kind is of even greater significance than the earthly variety during our sojourns on this planet. 

If we focus too much on the material plane and eventually get stuck there, our soul is in danger of dying from mal-nutrition. Souls can and do perish when their requirements are neglected for too long and they are denied access to the nourishment it draws from spiritual wisdom and truths that come from the source of our being. It makes no difference in what this may present itself or whatever belief system someone may follow. Any spirit whose soul has died, from its next lifetime onwards, has no option but to start from scratch and set about building itself a new soul. 

The awareness that our thoughts and beliefs create our reality is useful here. Bearing in mind that even the worst offender has as much good in them as the greatest saint, it’s not hard to believe in them and their potential goodness. By never giving up hope that one day it will begin to surface and show, it is possible to help those who reveal their need for it through their behaviour. Let’s face it, the best relationships, i.e. the ones that help us grow in wisdom, tolerance and understanding of human nature, are by no means the ones that bring us together with people who already realise the importance of watching their words and actions carefully. ​
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Porcupine Fable
*_
​ _*




*_​ Down the ages and with the help of  legends and myths, fairy tales and fables the Divine, through many  different human channels, has alwas tried to transmit its wisdom and  truth into the collective consciousness of our race. Referring to the  progress of its success on the Earth plane the German philosopher Arthur  Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, wrote: ‘All truth passes through three stages.  First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is  accepted as self-evident.’ 

Schopenhauer was the author of a fable about porcupines that to this day  conveys a vital message of how we all can and indeed have to learn to  co-exist more harmoniously. Schopenhauer’s allegory tells of how during  one of the coldest winters Mother Earth had ever experienced, many  animals were dying from cold exposure. As this was happening all around  them ever rapidly, it occurred to the porcupines that the only way their  species would probably survive the bitter cold of the howling North and  East winds would be by pooling their resources and gathering closely  together. They realised that benefiting from each other’s body heat  would be the only way of protecting themselves.

Alas, even though they were much warmer now, their quills were so sharp  that they could not help wounding each other. This caused so much pain  that after a while they reluctantly had to move apart again. Alas, when  each one was on its own once more, ever more of them froze to death.  That’s when the brilliant idea came to one of them that for their  survival they would have to decide individually whether to accept the  quills of their companions or die. Realising the danger of their whole  species possibly disappearing from the Earth, enough of them were  sufficiently wise to move closer together with the others. 

So the fable goes. Yet, in truth it is the love and wisdom of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, in whom all is one, that orchestrates and  conducts the wondrous symphony of life. With the help of the Angelic  hierarchy they are constantly guiding and protecting every one of Its  creatures. No-one is ever forgotten or left out. Mother Earth is but one  of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother. Her wisdom and  love express themselves through the instinctive and intuitive behaviour  of all living things, plants and animals as much as human beings. This  is where they have their origin. As a result nothing in the whole of  Creation is ever without Divine guidance and protection. 

The feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine trinity is the  Goddess. She is the mother of all species and the living and breathing  force behind phenomena like the clever formation flying of birds during  migration. She is the source of the instinctive knowledge of the animal  kingdom to protect one’s young against all threats, if need be at the  expense of one’s own life. She is in charge of our own body clocks as  well as that of all other members of the animal kingdom. She tells Her  creatures when to mate and when to abstain from it, for example when not  enough food is going to be available for the raising of young. She  instructs hibernating animals when and where to begin theirs and when it  is safe to come out of it again – and so on and so forth.

And it was the porcupines’ group soul, as part of the Great Mother, who  is the soul of the whole of Creation, who instructed the individual  animals through their instincts to move closer together and keep each  other warm, so sufficient numbers of them would stay alive, to secure  the survival of their species next spring. That’s how the porcupines  during that terrible winter acquired the wisdom that sharing their own  warmth with their companions was the most important ingredient for  getting through the cold months. Putting up with the wounds the  unusually close proximity with their companions inevitable inflicted  upon each other was a small enough price to pay for their survival.

Human relationships can frequently be  very similar to what the porcupines had to endure. The essence of every  human being, without exception, is spirit and soul and we all contain  everything, the very best and the worst. While our spirit is immortal  and cannot die, the soul is our soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling  side, in which the memories of each of our spirit’s experiences on the  Earth plane are stored for future reference. It usually does not take  long until the earthly self, aware of its soft and defenceless  underside, develops sharp inner spines that express themselves through  its words and actions. For as long as young and inexperienced earthly  selves remain unaware of the fact that whatever we send out into our  world, in thoughts, words and deeds, inevitably has to return to us,  they are unlikely to wish to restrain themselves in their human  contacts.

 To this day, there are a great many of  these foolish young ones in our world, who take pride in their ability  to employ their barbs in the most hurtful ways possible. Giving such  people a wide birth is the best solution. Yet, whenever that is  impossible, there is every reason why we should forgive them, for they  know not what they are doing to themselves, i.e. what kind of Karma they  are so vigorously creating for later in their present lifetime and  future ones. The rigours, stresses and strains of Earth life are the  winters of our lives. Here conditions all too easily turn arctic, for  example when we become embroiled in some of those family feuds, in the  course of which the attitudes of the participants may become ever more  deeply entrenched. Until at least one of those involved at last turns  for help to their spirit helpers, the Karmic pendulum may swing  helplessly to and fro, one lifetime after another.

 The world of spirit, our true home, is  our summer land that knows no winters. During their next spell of  recovering there, even spirits – or maybe especially they – who have  lost their souls are offered opportunities for consulting with the wise  ones in charge of our race. When asked, they can help us to work our way  through any kind of conflict, until each one of them has finally been  resolved. 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’​ ​ * * *​ 
 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Porcupine Fable*_

_*




*_​Down the ages and with the help of  legends and myths, fairy tales and fables the Divine, through many  different human channels, has alwas tried to transmit its wisdom and  truth into the collective consciousness of our race. Referring to the  progress of its success on the Earth plane the German philosopher Arthur  Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, wrote: ‘All truth passes through three stages.  First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is  accepted as self-evident.’ 

Schopenhauer was the author of a fable about porcupines that to this day  conveys a vital message of how we all can and indeed have to learn to  co-exist more harmoniously. Schopenhauer’s allegory tells of how during  one of the coldest winters Mother Earth had ever experienced, many  animals were dying from cold exposure. As this was happening all around  them ever rapidly, it occurred to the porcupines that the only way their  species would probably survive the bitter cold of the howling North and  East winds would be by pooling their resources and gathering closely  together. They realised that benefiting from each other’s body heat  would be the only way of protecting themselves.

Alas, even though they were much warmer now, their quills were so sharp  that they could not help wounding each other. This caused so much pain  that after a while they reluctantly had to move apart again. Alas, when  each one was on its own once more, ever more of them froze to death.  That’s when the brilliant idea came to one of them that for their  survival they would have to decide individually whether to accept the  quills of their companions or die. Realising the danger of their whole  species possibly disappearing from the Earth, enough of them were  sufficiently wise to move closer together with the others. 

So the fable goes. Yet, in truth it is the love and wisdom of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, in whom all is one, that orchestrates and  conducts the wondrous symphony of life. With the help of the Angelic  hierarchy they are constantly guiding and protecting every one of Its  creatures. No-one is ever forgotten or left out. Mother Earth is but one  of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother. Her wisdom and  love express themselves through the instinctive and intuitive behaviour  of all living things, plants and animals as much as human beings. This  is where they have their origin. As a result nothing in the whole of  Creation is ever without Divine guidance and protection. 

The feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine trinity is the  Goddess. She is the mother of all species and the living and breathing  force behind phenomena like the clever formation flying of birds during  migration. She is the source of the instinctive knowledge of the animal  kingdom to protect one’s young against all threats, if need be at the  expense of one’s own life. She is in charge of our own body clocks as  well as that of all other members of the animal kingdom. She tells Her  creatures when to mate and when to abstain from it, for example when not  enough food is going to be available for the raising of young. She  instructs hibernating animals when and where to begin theirs and when it  is safe to come out of it again – and so on and so forth.

And it was the porcupines’ group soul, as part of the Great Mother, who  is the soul of the whole of Creation, who instructed the individual  animals through their instincts to move closer together and keep each  other warm, so sufficient numbers of them would stay alive, to secure  the survival of their species next spring. That’s how the porcupines  during that terrible winter acquired the wisdom that sharing their own  warmth with their companions was the most important ingredient for  getting through the cold months. Putting up with the wounds the  unusually close proximity with their companions inevitable inflicted  upon each other was a small enough price to pay for their survival.

Human relationships can frequently be  very similar to what the porcupines had to endure. The essence of every  human being, without exception, is spirit and soul and we all contain  everything, the very best and the worst. While our spirit is immortal  and cannot die, the soul is our soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling  side, in which the memories of each of our spirit’s experiences on the  Earth plane are stored for future reference. It usually does not take  long until the earthly self, aware of its soft and defenceless  underside, develops sharp inner spines that express themselves through  its words and actions. For as long as young and inexperienced earthly  selves remain unaware of the fact that whatever we send out into our  world, in thoughts, words and deeds, inevitably has to return to us,  they are unlikely to wish to restrain themselves in their human  contacts.

To this day, there are a great many of  these foolish young ones in our world, who take pride in their ability  to employ their barbs in the most hurtful ways possible. Giving such  people a wide birth is the best solution. Yet, whenever that is  impossible, there is every reason why we should forgive them, for they  know not what they are doing to themselves, i.e. what kind of Karma they  are so vigorously creating for later in their present lifetime and  future ones. The rigours, stresses and strains of Earth life are the  winters of our lives. Here conditions all too easily turn arctic, for  example when we become embroiled in some of those family feuds, in the  course of which the attitudes of the participants may become ever more  deeply entrenched. Until at least one of those involved at last turns  for help to their spirit helpers, the Karmic pendulum may swing  helplessly to and fro, one lifetime after another.

The world of spirit, our true home, is  our summer land that knows no winters. During their next spell of  recovering there, even spirits – or maybe especially they – who have  lost their souls are offered opportunities for consulting with the wise  ones in charge of our race. When asked, they can help us to work our way  through any kind of conflict, until each one of them has finally been  resolved.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’



* * *​
 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A New Commandment
*_
_*




*_​ As and when required, let’s remind  ourselves that the highest potential of the porcupines of the human race  – to return to this metaphor for a moment – is as great as our own, and  that in the fullness of time they will bring it forth from within  themselves, the same as we have done. It then becomes clear that our  encounters with them are by far the best teaching aids for our earthly  education. Rubbing shoulders with these people is excellent practise for  living with the imperfections and inadequacies of others. They alone  can teach us how to grow more tolerant and loving towards everybody and  especially those who, on the surface of things, don’t seem to deserve  it.

Learning to peer beneath the surface  structure of all life onto its spiritual background is a good habit.  It’s the only way we can learn how to love the unloving, in spite of  themselves. After all, aren’t they God’s children of the Earth, our  sisters and brothers in spirit, the same as everybody else? It is not  necessary to like people in order to love them and that has nothing to  do with condoning their hurtful words and actions. The ability to love  everybody the way our Creator loves all of us, totally and  unconditionally, is the most essential ingredient for growing ever more  godlike. Without it we cannot return into the oneness with God.

We have chosen to be educated in a  physical environment because we wish to gain control and mastery over  all aspects of our nature. For this purpose the spirit and soul of each  earthly self, under the guidance and protection of its Highest Self,  eventually learns how to lift itself above the difficulties and  temptations, trials and errors of the Earth plane. The many vexations  they cause the human spirit and soul, each time it finds itself trapped  in a physical environment, when it would very much prefer to freely roam  the Universe, is exactly what we need to grow ever more in  understanding and wisdom.

As we are witnessing everywhere in our  world, there are many young and inexperienced souls in our midst, who  must be receiving their early earthly training. Irresponsible and  reckless as they are, can you imagine if such souls were let loose on  the Cosmos in their present state, while they are still lacking the  rigorous and unrelenting training that can only be received in our  present existence? It’s not hard to imagine how much chaos and havoc any  soul that has not been sufficiently prepared for higher missions could  spread.

The Universal Christ tells us through the  legend of the Master Jesus in the Bible’s St. John 13:34-35: ‘A new  commandment I give you: that you love one another; just as I have loved  you, that you also love one another. By this everybody shall know that  you are my disciples, if you have love one for another.’ This single  commandment does away with the need for all others. When we have learnt  to love from the level of our soul, the way the Christ Spirit has always  loved us and forever will, we no longer need anyone to tell us that  killing, stealing, violence and crime, disrespect for our elders and all  God’s creatures, including ourselves, is a sin against the law of life –  which is love – and therefore wrong.

When at long least we show through our  behaviour that we are capable of totally and unconditionally loving,  respecting and accepting, without prejudice, the whole of life,  including that of our planet, all its creatures and especially our  siblings in the human family, we shall be a living proof of how the  Christ child, the spark of the Universal Christ Spirit has come alive on  the Earth plane. Sounds like a tall order indeed, doesn’t it? What else  would you expect from young God’s in the making?

Without the need for following any of the  belief systems of our world, we are then demonstrating that we are the  true Christ’s disciples. This process is about spirituality and does not  necessarily have anything to do with religion. The more we and our  world are spiritualised, the more the significance and influence of the  various faiths that exist to this day will fade into the background,  until they have finally been forgotten altogether.

But even when unscrupulous elements  sometimes shamelessly take advantage of people’s sympathy and  compassion, to exploit them to their benefit, there is every reason to  forgive them because only young and inexperienced souls will do such  things, who are not yet aware of the consequences of their actions. They  deserve that we send a small prayer for them into the ethers, maybe:  ‘Father forgive them, for they know not what they are doing.’ 
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Sowing the Wind’
• ‘Taking Charge of our Tongues’ 
• ‘Karma in Families’ 
• ‘The Planet Mars’ 
• ‘Mars and Venus in Relationships’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Greater Miracles You Shall See*_






​Wise ones, who wish to be released from  the duties of their earthly education, appreciate that it is essential  to make every effort to grow spiritual wings and learn how to fly on  them. This is no longer difficult with the help of the spiritual wisdom  that is now flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. However, no-one can be discharged  from the duties of earthly life until every last item of their Karmic  debts has been paid. Part of this are the karmic, i.e. emotional ties  each one of our relationships created in previous lifetimes. They need  to be dissolved through a better understanding of ourselves and those  around us, the purpose and higher meaning of everybody’s existence.  Forgiveness is the natural result of this kind of knowledge.

Our spiritual ledgers in the great book  of life has to be balanced and that can only be done when we willingly  accept and deal with whatever it take to pay all our Karmic debts in  full. Regardless of the fact that although many things in earthly life  on the surface of things frequently appear as if the Universe were  dealing us some kind of castigation or retribution. In truth, the  underlying reason for everything that is happing here is invariably of  quite a different kind. It takes place because of the law of Karma,  which more than anything else is a law of opportunities that knows  neither rewards nor punishments, merely consequences and reactions to  all our actions. 

We do well to remind ourselves frequently that the Universe loves us and  that with the help and the will of God all things are possible, and  that miracles and wonders can and do happen at every moment of every  day. It’s just that sometimes we have to be willing to co-operate in  practical and down-to-Earth ways, to help it along. When all is said and  done, the law of Karma is part of the love of our Divine parents. It is  the law of love and that knows nothing of punishment. All it does it  does is teaching, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding and  our consciousness expands. For this reason each new lifetime brings for  all of us many possibilities for resolving any outstanding issues we  have brought with us from previous lifetimes, as well as for healing  relationships, redeeming ourselves and making good the harm and  suffering we once cause for ourselves and others. 

These truly are the days of miracle and wonder because for quite some  time a healing miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions has been  unfolding in our world and that is the rebirth of humankind into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The closer we work  together with God and the Angels, the easier it will be for them to  work the many miracles and wonders that are necessary for the completion  of this enterprise. To paraphrase the message the Universal Christ  brought us through St. John 14:11-12: 

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life  and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We are one and everything in the  whole of Creation is our work. Truly, truly I say to you: those who know  that this is the truth shall do the same works as we are doing, or  rather they will be done through them. And even greater than these  things each one of you in the fullness of time will do, because you are  part of us and we are part of you. All of you are expected to make their  contribution to this the grandest spectacle of all times and whatever  any one of you asks in our name from a sincere and loving heart, it  shall be done.’

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•     ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
•    I Believe In Miracles
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’
​
From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Living In More Peaceful Ways
*_






​Because  on the inner level of life all is one, anything that happens in the  whole of Creation has an affect on everything else. As a result, when we  are healing the whole of Creation heals with us and slowly begins to  recover from the stresses and strains our race with its presence in a  far distant corner of the Universe has inflicted upon the rest of life.  The lesson of patriarchy with is dominion-seeking and warmongering has  had a disturbing influence on the rest of life. Slowly but surely, this  part of our race’s earthly education is drawing to its natural  conclusion.

Every small step each one of us takes to conduct  their lives in more peaceful ways is another step forward on the  individual and collective healing journey of our world. It brings all of  us that bit closer to our new and peaceful world where hunger and pain,  suffering and wars are no longer known and we live together in harmony  and peace. Even the tiniest effort any one of us makes in this direction  is noticed, valuable and treasured by those in charge of us. At all  times, the Angels and Masters are by our sides in total and  unconditional love, ever ready to assist those who are in danger of  giving up in despair and falling by the wayside. They are the ones who  ensure that no soul will forever be lost in the snares and traps of the  illusion that is their present physical existence or left behind  anywhere without their support. Every aspect of life is taken care of by  these wise ones with the greatest diligence and love.

I would  like to share with you the essence of a message from the White Eagle  group of guides from one of the Lodge’s Monday Thoughts on 19th May  2014: ‘It may seem to you that the great truths of the Universe  have no relevance to your daily encounters and experiences. You will  find that your consciousness expands when you focus your attention on  the wider perspective of eternal wisdom and truth, instead of on the  obstacles of your earthly existence. You then begin to realise how very  small  the problems of your earthly existence truly are, even those that  at times seem to threaten to overwhelm and destroy you.

‘When  you reflect on the evolutionary journey your spirit and soul have  travelled down the ages, your mind begins to understand the grandeur of  life and gets a better perception of its past, present and future. With  time this helps you to become more tranquil and placid, joyous and  humorous, about some of the only apparently overpowering difficulties  you still have to encounter in the course of paying your karmic debts  and balancing your spiritual bankbook. Your faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life increases steadily through the knowledge that God and  the Angels never leave you and are constantly with you. Call upon us, so  that we can show you that it is true that we can be approached any time  of day or night to show you ways of solving even the knottiest problems  and issues that are still demanding your attention.

‘Do not  think that we, your guides and helpers in the world of light, together  with the Angels and Masters in charge of us, fail to understand how  important your human problems are. We appreciate that to you they weigh  just as heavily as for example the birth of a new civilisation would.  Never forget that even civilisations are born, exist and play their part  in the grand scheme of life and then pass away, so that a new  civilisation can be born, one that will be more grandiose and beautiful  than any of those that came before it. Never mind civilisations, whole  worlds and Universes with all their inhabitants have come and gone in  the long evolutionary history of God’s Creation, and kept safe by us.  Such cycles will forever continue, because one gigantic Cosmic breathing  in and out follows the other in an orderly fashion. That, dear Friends,  is what evolution is about.’

From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Seven

To Err Is Human
*_

_*




*_​Spiritual knowledge is not something  static; it was never intended to be that way. Simultaneously with the  development of everything else in the whole of Creation it has  constantly been moving forwards and upwards on the eternal evolutionary  spiral of life. The only thing that will forever remain unchanged is the  foundations of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. It is the same today as  it was yesterday and forever will be. The only thing that with the  passing of time alters is humankind’s ability to grasp their meaning and  interpret them. 

In the course of many lifetimes every human being develops their own  spiritual vision with its unique perception of God’s truth that could be  different from all others. Bearing this in mind, whenever our inner  guidance tells us that what is before us is the truth, then for us it is  – even though it may not be for anyone else, as yet. However, our  beliefs are bound to change the more we progress on our evolutionary  journey. In this process our understanding of the spiritual background  of earthly life and our own place within it increases quite naturally.

Keeping pace with the development of humankind’s individual and  collective ability to understand the spiritual aspects of life,  throughout the ages God and the Angels from time to time have been  presenting another aspect of the Divine sacred wisdom and truth to us  and our world. To make it easier for us to comprehend it, they lovingly  wrapped the new parts in various myths and legends. With the help of  these tales and the passing of time, humankind’s grasp of the spiritual  background of its earthly existence has slowly but surely been  improving. 

The story of the Master Jesus’ life was the latest and final arrival of  stories of this nature. God and the Angels presented it to our world at  the beginning of the Piscean Age. The astrological symbol of Pisces is  two fish that are attached to each other in the middle by a silver cord.  One fish represents the human spirit and soul and the other one its  counterpart, our small earthly selves. Spirit and soul are working hard  at swimming upstream because they are longing to get back to their  source and home, while our earthly selves are just as keen to explore  their existence in physicality. 

The resulting struggle and conflict between these two parts of our  nature has been disturbing humankind’s balance and equanimity for aeons.  Thanks be to God and the Angels, by now ever more of us are spiritually  maturing sufficiently to start reconciling these two aspects of their  nature and healing them together into one. Each one of us has to find  their own way of attending to this and whenever one of us heals, our  whole world is doing the same. Religious views are what for many mostly  get in the way of this development.

Apart from successfully hiding the truth about God’s true nature and our  own from us for around two thousand years, there is nothing wrong with  Christianity that I can see. That sets me wondering whether one of its  leaders will eventually pluck up the courage to step before our world  with a declaration that might go something like this: ‘We were made to  believe, by those who came before us, that every word of the Bible and  in particular the story of Jesus’ life is literally true. However, by  now it is coming ever clearer that this is not the case and that it has  been an erroneous belief. 

To find an explanation how this came into being, we need to reach a bit  deeper into the times when Jesus is thought to have been born. They were  highly literate days and the long list of Greek philosopher’s writings  would fill a library. In spite of the fact that the Romans kept copious  notes of all their proceedings, especially legal ones, no evidence  whatsoever could be found that Jesus was a man who once walked the  Earth. We shall return to this in a moment.

‘Nothing in the whole of Creation happens outside of the will of God and  the Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God. The corollary of  this is that the tale surrounding Jesus was inspired and masterminded by  the Great Father/Mother of all life, and the Angels in the form of a  legend that would initially be presented to our world as literally true.  The Age of Pisces has been the age of delusions and deceptions, of the  self and others. Predominantly they were caused by false beliefs. The  Jesus legend in the end turned out to be the greatest deception of all  times. It’s purpose has been and for many to this day is teaching the  value of honesty and truth in general and in particular with regard to  humankind’s perception of the spiritual background of earthly life, as  presented through the religions of our world.

‘That’s why, designed with love and the greatest of care God and the  Angels presented us with the Jesus tale the way they did. The story is  intended to act like a picture book that step by step demonstrates the  initiations every human being encounters during the earthly part of its  long evolutionary journey as one. For a long time it has to be unaware  that in truth each one of you is a beloved child of God, who in due  course would discover the true nature of its Divine parents, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, and its special relationship with them. 

‘To allow the lessons of honesty and truth to deeply penetrate the  individual and collective consciousness of our world, the Jesus legend,  when taken literally, promised humankind that he would eventually return  to the Earth in another lifetime in which he would act as the saviour  and redeemer of those who believed in him. But it is becoming ever  clearer that this is not going to happen because it cannot be done by  any outside forces. Every one of us has to save and redeem themselves  and that can only come about through the power of the love that every  human heart contains, though at first merely in seed form and as a  potential. When a certain evolutionary point has been reached by each  individual, this seed stirs from its slumber and starts to grow.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’ 
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Eight

Carrying The Cross Of A False Belief
*_
_*




*_​The devout Christians Timothy Freke and  Peter Gandy are the authors of ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original  Jesus a Pagan God?’* It came about because the Jesus tale no longer made  any sense to them. That’s why, the same as many others in our world,  they went on a quest of finding the truth about Jesus. In the chapter  ‘The Missing Man’ from page 162 to 194 they are telling us about their  meticulous research into the background of the story. In the end they  could come to no other conclusion than that Jesus had never existed. 

‘Even though the Romans had been most copious record keepers, no trace  could be found that a man by the name of Jesus had ever lived in the  whole of the Roman empire. Such events used to draw big crowds and if  someone as well known and popular as Jesus, according to the Gospels,  had been sentenced to death by crucifixion, there most certainly would  have been a record of this. One of Rome’s punishments was the painful  and visible death by crucifixion. In the age of Roman domination, the  Romans were the only ones who crucified. By the time method of torture  and putting someone to death had become a staple of the Roman Empire,  its justice system had also employed strangling and stoning, burning and  even boiling in oil as methods.

‘For a long time and for wise higher reasons God’s humankind was not  allowed to get access to the wisdom and truth that was hiding behind the  surface words of the Jesus legend. However, with the passing of time it  is becoming increasingly clear that the whole human race is God’s  chosen people, that each one of us is a beloved child of the Earth and  that we also are half human and half God, just like the legendary holy  man. The whole of humankind is in this together. We, individually and  collectively, are rowing the same boat back home into the conscious  awareness of God’s true nature and our own. God is as much part of us as  we are part of God. God is in everything, therefore also in each one of  us. All powers and characteristics that are in God are also in every  one of us, the very best as well as the worst. 

‘Unbeknown to us for a long time, the figure of the Master Jesus has  always represented a symbol for humankind’s higher evolved Christ or God  nature. The characteristics of this aspect of our being at first are in  a slumbering state. However, when the time is right for this to happen  because through attending to our earthly lessons we have evolved  sufficiently, they begin to wake up. The birth of the child in the  stable of Jerusalem is a metaphor for this phase of our spiritual  development. * 

‘Having become aware of these things, ever more of those in the ranks  and files of our churches are feeling motivated to bring forth and  develop their own Christ nature by unselfishly working for the benefit  of the whole of humankind rather than feeding the insatiable coffers of  our already immensely rich organisations. We are convinced that the more  handing out to the poor instead of taking from them is carried out in  our world, the more speedily peace will reign.

‘We believe there is no point in apologising for what happened in the  past. It is likely that every one of the more advanced souls who are  presently are spending another lifetime on the Earth did take part, at  the giving as well as the receiving end, of the events of times gone by.  The only sensible thing to do, in our view, is to forgive ourselves as  much as everybody else and then move on. How could one person’s apology  ever hope to make good the suffering that was caused by a deception, the  greatest one ever, now that it’s becoming ever clearer that our church  has been guilty of carrying the cross of a false belief and defended it,  by fair means and foul, for around two thousand years? 

‘It makes us shudder to think that the yoke of the Karma that was thus  created by individuals as well as the whole of our organisation can only  be redeemed by us. But it comforts us to know, and we hope that you  will be able to share this, that the truth behind the surface words of  the Jesus legend is something much more beautiful and magical than  anyone could ever have imagined. Most important of all is that at last  it provides our religion with a solid foundation that really has been  built on God’s sacred wisdom and truth. What could be more precious?  Sharing this with you is what we would like to offer you in place of an  apology.’ End of the statement.

There are many experienced souls in our midst who, in the course  of countless lifetimes must have taken part in the atrocities that human  beings have always been so good at handing out to each other in the  name of God. It is true that many times we are sure to have found  ourselves at their giving end of such experiences and, on probably just  as many occasions, the receiving end. This applies as much to those who  are working for our churches, as its followers and other ordinary folks.  And if you are one of these old souls, you will understand what I am  talking about and your inner guidance will be reacting to it with a  strong feeling of: ‘This is true!’

Isn’t it the highest time that everybody takes the cross off Jesus’  shoulders and that we carry it ourselves? The Karma we have created in  previous lifetimes through our lower earthly self’s thinking and  behaviour patterns, that’s the cross all of us have to bear. * The  drives and urges of this part of our being need to be given up and,  metaphorically speaking, nailed to the cross of our earthly  consciousness. Through slowly and painfully bleeding to death, the  divine spark within wakes up and the birth of our Christ nature begins.  In the course of growing from infancy into adulthood, our inner spirit  self slowly but surely grows wings. 

This comes about quite naturally, a bit more each time we rise above the  desires as well as the fears and anxieties of our easily frightened  earthly self and overcome the characteristics of our lower nature, for  example greed and avarice, jealousy and hatred, powerseeking and  selfishness. As time passes by, through the suffering we endure together  with our Highest God or Christ Self, we not only save and redeem  ourselves, but also evolve into a spiritual Master and a Christed one in  our own right. 

If my own life is anything to go by, it can be an exceedingly painful  and longwinded process which is symbolised by the child in the manger,  Jesus being nailed to the cross and dying. The three nights he spends in  the tomb is a metaphor for the lifetimes each one of us has to spend in  earthly life without any kind of nourishment from the light of God’s  wisdom and truth. Jesus spending forty days and nights in the desert *  is an allegory that describes this phase of our earthly education. The  esoteric meaning of the number forty is an indefinite time.

Holding tightly onto outdated beliefs is the cross Christians throughout  our world are carrying, deprived of any chance of redemption. Should  its leaders refuse to adjust to the inflow of this kind of knowledge  into the consciousness of our world and tell the truth about Jesus, the  likelihood is that with this it will be signing its own death warrant.  But if it willingly changes, there would still be a good chance that at  last it becomes a truly catholic, i.e. Universal religion of our world.  For this to happen it would have to evolve into a belief system that no  longer seeks to dominate and exploit people’s souls and funds, but opens  its inner and outer doors to everybody. Irrespective of what anyone’s  beliefs may have been in the past, all who are ready for prayer and  worship of the Divine Trinity, the Great Father/Mother of all life and  their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ will be made welcome,  for in truth:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Universal Christ, their only born Son/Daughter.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient. 

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross We Bear’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’

From ‘Our World In Transition’



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Nine

The Christian Guilt Complex
*_





​The Age of Aquarius *, among many other  things is the age of honesty and truth. The deeper we move into this  age, if Christianity fails to respond to the warning signs of  increasingly shrinking numbers of followers, the opportunities for  evolving into a church that is suitable for the new age will have to be  removed by God and the Angels. By now, ever more of us are asking  whether anyone has the right to deprive us and our world of the  mysticism of its spiritual background, which by right should be the  foundation of every belief system. 

But even so, as undoubtedly it was once decreed by God and the Angels  that for wise higher reasons it should be hidden from humankind’s view  and knowledge until the time was right for revealing it, who would we be  to argue? In any case, why should changing expressions like ‘our Lord  and Master Jesus’ to ‘our Lord and Lady, the Universal Christ’ so  difficult? If Christianity were courageous enough to make the long  overdue adjustments, that’s how this once mighty religion could  transform itself and evolve, the same as everything else in the whole of  Creation. What’s wrong with accepting that, the same as every human  being, the development of this organisation, again the same as  everything else, had to start with being foolish enough to present a  deception and untruth because it was too young and inexperienced to know  any better? 

Having grown up and matured into spiritual adulthood and a wise one, why  shouldn’t Christianity be happy to at last acknowledge that God’s  wisdom and truth have always been hiding behind the surface words of its  scriptures? Isn’t it sufficiently wonderful in itself that there really  is a great deal of truth in the Bible teachings with the help of which,  when it reveals itself to our astonished eyes, they make so much sense –  where there was none before – that nobody will feel the need to argue  about them? 

If Christianity makes the required alterations, it could happen that it  fulfils the purpose for which it was called into being, namely bringing  our world the message that our God is love. For as long as every word of  the sacred texts was meant to be understood literally, that did not  make any sense whatever. Every one of us is in this world for learning  how to love God’s way, i.e. totally and unconditionally, without  preference and reservations against anyone. 

As ever more people in our world become aware of this, Christianity  could act as an intermediary who, if they were appointed by God and the  Angels, could play a major role in bringing true and lasting peace to  our world. What a refreshing change that would make from being the cause  of endless warmongering, trouble and strife and providing humankind  with ever more ‘Heaven-sent’ excuses for indulging the drives and urges  of its lower nature that thirsts for dominion and exploitation,  vengeance and destruction.

Peace is sure to come to our world when even the last and slowest one of  us has found out about God’s true nature and their own, and the duties  and responsibilities this brings with it. Everybody needs to know that  spiritually no-one ever gets away with anything; that we are accountable  for each one of our thoughts, words and actions; and that due to the  Universal laws, especially the law of Karma, everything we send into our  world in due course returns to us in some reinforced format. If this  does not happen in this lifetime, it’s sure to do so in future ones. 

Christianity would in that case be empowered to release humankind from  the almighty collective guilt complex which, with the passing of time,  with the help of its teachings has been deeply implanted into our race’s  individual and collective consciousness by those who for centuries,  until fairly recently, were preaching hellfire and brimstone from their  pulpits. Their most urgent task seems to have been telling their  congregations that the whole lot of them were nothing but worthless  miserable worms and a sinners. No reasons given, we just were. But why  should anyone be that?
* Recommended Reading:
‘The Age Of Aquarius’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Ten*_ 

_*Miserable Worms And Sinners
*_
_*




*_
​ Christianity will never again be able to  dominate large parts of our world for as long as it insists on clinging  onto the long outdated understanding of its own teachings. If it did,  the majority of people to this day would believe that human beings are  born into one single earthly lifetime. If that were the case, why should  some of us be born as sinners and others as saints? This unfortunate  fate would leave no room for the Universal forces to provide every one  of us with opportunities for gradually evolving from fools into wise  ones, each under their own steam. In spite of any false beliefs we may  ever have nurtured in our bosoms, that is what God and the Angels have  constantly been doing in their infinite wisdom. 

Anyone whose earthly mind is reasonably developed must be able to  recognise that developing from sinner to saint cannot come about in one  single lifetime, quite miraculously and without us having to do a stroke  of work on improving our character make-up. In any case, what kind of a  God would it be who creates human beings as sinners who have to suffer  just because they are taking part in earthly life? Isn’t it enough not  being allowed to know why we are here, where we are coming from and  going to; why anyone should have to suffer and why there is so much  suffering in our world *? 

Judaism, Christianity and Islam are known as the Abrahamic religions.  This is because they are sharing certain sacred texts; Christianity  calls them the Old Testament, in which Abraham is described as the  founder of Judaism. Christianity and Islam are branches that have grown  on this tree. The three religions have an all-male God in common. His  children are poor creatures. For starters they have no mother and there  is no place in the whole of Creation they can call their home. They  appear out of nowhere and are dropped into one single earthly life and  there is nowhere for them to go to when it is finished, as everybody  inevitably must. 

The only thing these poor creatures know about is their small and easily  frightened earthly self and the physical body in which it resides. When  that part dies, the earthly self is snuffed out like a candle and,  according to the Christian teachings there is nothing but dust to dust  and ashes to ashes. No trace of us is left anywhere. Death is not the  kind and loving Angel of death, which in truth it is, as we know by now.  It is a grim reaper, who is often depicted as a human skeleton with a  frightful grin on its face and holding a scythe in its arm with which it  mows people down indiscriminately, just for the fun of it, frequently  without any warning whatsoever. 

Christians are made to believe that on judgement day * the physical  bodies of those who believe in Jesus will be restored, so that they can  join him in paradise, presumably moving around in these bodies. Anyone  who rejects Jesus as he lord and master of their life has to fry in the  fires of hell forever, without any chance of redemption. Are you as glad  as I am that nothing of the kind happens? If it were true, our Creator  would be a sadistic uncaring and unloving one who casts human beings  onto the Earth, which for far too many of them is nothing but a valley  of tears and suffering. 

The placing of these poor individuals appears to happen at random and  haphazardly for a stay of a certain period, and that once only. For no  reason whatsoever and without distinction or discrimination, some are  rich and others poor, some enjoy good health while others have to endure  lifelong afflictions, some are women and it’s all right when they have  to suffer at the hands of their men, because the females of the species  are merely men’s chattels and unpaid servants, and so on and so forth.  It does not seem to bother the Creator that the whole enterprise is  grossly unfair because he is sitting on his throne in a distant place by  the name of Heaven *. No-one has any idea where that might be.

In case the rulership of this Deity had continued forever, human beings  would never have found out that in truth every one of us is part of  God’s spirit and that the essence of our being is spirit and soul who  are immortal and eternal, just like God. We would still not know that  life is a never ending spiral that is constantly winding itself upwards  and forwards and that this will forever continue. However, the coming of  the Aquarian Age ensured that God’s wisdom and truth could no longer be  suppressed. The scales kept falling from humankind’s eyes ever more  forcefully and it became clear that Christianity’s obsolete image of God  had been nothing but a description of the character traces of  humankind’s own lower crude and unevolved nature. That was all we  allowed to know in those days.

Yes, it is true that every human being once was a sinner. This was  essential for walking the predestined pathway. Even though no-one forces  us into another earthly lifetime, the education Earth alone can provide  is compulsory and cannot be avoided by anyone. The curriculum of this  school demands that before humankind’s higher nature can be explored, we  first have to become familiar with its lowest and murkiest aspects. For  this purpose it is necessary that we sometimes find ourselves at the  giving and then at the receiving end of the darkest and nastiest  experiences of life in physicality. 

Because this is in keeping with God’s great plan of life and the  countless smaller ones within it, for each one of us there is an  individual one, it never did make any one of us into a miserable worm.  At whatever level we are at the moment taking part in Earth’s lessons,  whether our development is still at its lowest point or the highest one,  something never changes, each one of us at all times remains a beloved  child of God, the Great Father/Mother of all life.

In the early stages of our earthly education we are ignorant of the  higher aspects of our nature and the spirit background of our world that  is invisible to earthly eyes. When the going gets tough it is hard to  believe that we ourselves once chose this pathway and that it was done  hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us in the spirit world. For  a long time we are unaware that they are constantly observing and  guiding us into the adventures that are inevitable parts of the lessons  we have agreed to take part in. Not knowing any of these things, it’s  very easy to get lost in the role we are playing on earthly life’s  stage.

And now just for a moment, let’s imagine how you and I behaved when we  were still unaware of the Universal laws and how they are affecting us  and our life. Unable to see the wise ones in charge of us and our world  and having no idea of what kind of part they are playing in our lives,  as far as we are concerned they don’t exist. As a result we believe we  can do as we please. No matter how much we sin, if no-one sees us, it’s  okay. We go to church on Sundays because that’s where God is. The rest  of the week He cannot see us. And in any case, at the end of our lives  we shall be extinguished and no trace of us will be left behind. 

That’s why during the early stages of our earthly development we are  likely to ask ourselves: ‘Why not do the nasty stuff something inside  urges me to do? No-one will know. To my heart’s desire I can hurt and  main, torture and kill those who are unfortunate enough to fall into my  hands. As long as nobody is watching, regardless of how much burning and  looting, plundering of their earthly possessions and raping of their  women I do, nothing is going to happen to me. 

Oh dear! We could be no more wrong. If only we had known. But the hard  way has always been the Universe’s way of teaching us the value of  things. Without this we would never have learnt anything. Considering  that each one of is a young God in the making, this kind of education  and tough love is not surprising. Alas, with the help of the beliefs  that are now turning out to be false, every one of us has done their  share of creating the present state of our world. That’s why now all of  us are required to shoulder the responsibility for making it a better  and more peaceful place for all its lifeforms in the human, plant,  animal and mineral kingdoms.  

And for as long as the record of Christianity’s vision of our world  remains stuck in the same old groove, the churches together with their  followers will be unable to take their rightful place for moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life from fool to  wise ones and sinners to saints. Won’t they be surprised when they  arrive in the world of spirit and find out what really happens to them?  Never mind, in due course they will be granted the gift of another  lifetime, so they can catch up with the rest of humankind.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Eleven

The New Religion
*_
_*






*_​Around two thousand years ago, the  wisdom of the highest levels of life decided that the time was right for  the emergence of a new religion for our world. And so God and the  Angels provided some of the scribes of that time with ideas for one  based on a person who is half human and half God by the name of Jesus *.  He is presented as a very holy man who at quite an early age is accused  of a crime of which he could never be guilty. As punishment the Romans  are nailing him to a cross where he bleeds to death. Yet, before he dies  this man promises that for anyone who believes in him he will reappear  one fine day. He will then rescue them from their sad earthly existence  and remove the yoke of their suffering by shouldering their sins and  through this redeem them. 

The above information came to me from my inner guidance, the living God  or wise one within. This is the only reliable source of truthful  spiritual knowledge in the whole of Creation. Jesus is one of the many  symbols of this part of humankind’s nature; others names are God and  Allah, Jehovah and Lord Krishna, plus whatever else. ‘Call Me by any  name and I shall be there!’ Come to think of it, every human being’s  inner guidance could therefore also be considered to be their own Jesus,  so to speak. * And it’s my Jesus who is writing these words to you. How  is yours reacting to them?

Back to the new religions of our world. As the centuries passed by,  independent of how much misery and suffering had to be endured on the  Earth plane, and there has always been plenty of that physically and  mentally, emotionally and spiritual. It made no difference how much  people called for and prayed to Jesus, he never came to fulfil his  promise. Is there anybody around in this day and age who deep down  seriously believes this strange tale? Even the slowest and most gullible  ones in our midst must eventually come to the conclusion that God has  to be something else.

When the majority of earthlings were still unaware of the higher purpose  and meaning of their existence and that in truth there is only one God,  in particular during the days when Christianity was still an  influential and powerful presence in our world, wars were constantly  raging somewhere. Priests on both sides busily and obligingly blessed  the weapons of their side and prayed for its victory. Some of them no  doubt are doing this kind of thing to this day somewhere. And how about  the inquisition and the witch hunts that went on for centuries? In view  of these things the Christian statement that its God is the God of love  did not contain an ounce of credibility. A God who allows us to destroy  each other by the millions and does not heed the call of those who are  suffering *, who does nothing to save and redeem anyone, can that really  be a God?

If He were, this God must be witnessing the suffering of His people, but  no matter how hard they pray He comes to no-ones rescue. He refuses to  intervene irrespective of how cruel and sadistic people behave towards  each other, and how much and with what intensity they plead with Him to  come, because He is a Divinity without compassion and mercy. He appears  to hear and see nothing of what happens to His children of the Earth and  do nothing to help them. What kind of a God * would that be?  Reflections of this nature are bound to lead thinking and feeling human  beings to the conclusion that God has to be something different from  what we were made to believe during the six thousand years of patriarchy  with its all-male Godhead. Is it any wonder that my parents and many  others with them lost their belief in the Christian God during World War  II *?

Each one of the religions of our world likes to think of itself as being  in possession of the truth and declares itself to be the only  holy-making one that, without fail, has the power of leading its  followers up the spiritual mountain of life into the loving arms of God.  In truth, every belief system has been and to this day is one of the  many pathways that lead up this mountain. For thousands of years, this  kind of false belief has been providing religious zealots with ever more  excuses for troublemaking and warfare. 

Those who have grown wise by now are aware that every religious  conviction our world has ever known contains some golden nuggets of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth, but never the whole truth. Such treasures  are not easy to find because God and the Angels have usually hidden  them from public view and knowledge in the form of symbolisms and  metaphors behind the surface words of the sacred texts with which they  have been providing us and our world. In this manner new ones were given  from time to time. All of them together have been purposely designed so  that eventually their teachings should be joined like pieces of a giant  jigsaw puzzle. Only when every piece has found its rightful place, only  then a picture * of God’s true nature and our own that makes a great  deal of sense should at last emerge. 

Now that Christianity has made such a splendid job of fulfilling its  predestined task of teaching humankind the value of truth – through  successfully suppressing and withholding it with every available means  –might the time for this religion have come to open a new chapter in the  acting our of its role? Or are its leaders meant to keep on avoiding  the necessary changes, so that as a result the number of its followers  continues to quietly shrivel away until this belief system has gone from  our world completely, the way many others did in the course of  humankind’s long evolutionary journey? 

From the moment the Jesus legend came into being, God and the Angels in  their infinite wisdom and kindness laid the finest tool imaginable, for  the changes that in due course would have to be made, into  Christianity’s hands. And that is the esoteric higher meaning that has  always been hiding behind the surface words of Jesus legend. It’s there  if they want it and no other religion has anything as potent as this to  offer. 

For many earthlings, with the passing of time, my jottings have become a  handbook for a constantly improving understanding of the higher purpose  and meaning of our existence as well as the principles and issues of  the Aquarian Age. If there was going to be a New Christianity, what  could be better suited for serving them and that without costing anyone a  penny or a cent? But as usual, there is none so blind as those who do  not wish to see. Any horse can only be led to the water, trying to push  its head into it is never advisable and I would not dream of it.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’
•    ‘Putting Our World Right’


From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Twelve

The Never Ending Cycle Of Life
*_
_*




*_​My  inner guidance, the living God or wise one within, tells me that the  Jesus story was purposely designed by God and the Angels so that at  first, through insisting that Jesus was a historical figure and that  every word about this man was from God and quite literally true. This  was decided by the highest Angelic council to be the most effective way  of using it for the suppression of God’s wisdom and truth – but only  until the time and the energies would be right for revealing them. The  vibrations of the Piscean Age * were ideal for a trickery of such  proportions, the same as those of the Aquarian Age are now for  disclosing that the truth is the higher esoteric meaning that for a long  time had to remain hidden behind the Jesus legend’s surface words.

Because  God is in everything and on the inner spiritual level of life all is  one. Nothing in the whole of Creation happens without or is beyond the  reach and will of God and the Angels. And that’s how, with their help  and will, inspired by them and under their supervision, the greatest  deception of all times was brought about. It happened on the principle  that the means justifies the end and that in this case was teaching us  and our world the value of honesty and truth. The inner world in sharp  contrast to our outer one so far, is a place where nothing can be hidden  from anyone. There would be no need for it, for this is a realm where  the highest qualities like integrity, loyalty and sincerity, honesty and  truth rule supreme.

Now that Christianity no longer has the  power to stop anyone from becoming aware of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth under their own steam, I cannot help wondering what would happen  if Christianity embraced the concepts discussed here. Even most devout  Christians should have no difficulties grasping that everything in the  whole of Creation, including they themselves, are taking part in never  ending cycles that are constantly moving all forms of life forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral.

Is it really so hard to  understand that the essence of all human beings, without exception, is  spirit and soul? Would devoted church visitors really want to be exempt  from God’s great evolutionary plan when everything else in the whole of  Creation is taking part in it? Would they seriously want to deny  themselves this very special education, if they knew that it is the love  and wisdom of the Highest who decrees that each one of us, from time to  time, journeys from the spirit world, our home, into earthly life, so  that they can learn from their mistakes and in this way grow ever more  in wisdom and understanding, until they themselves have become as wise  as the Great Father/Mother?

Let’s take a closer look at the  basics of the evolutionary process and what it entails. The masculine  aspect, the Father Creator, is the origin of all creative ideas. From  the moment of its creation everything relentlessly strives to evolve and  correspond with the image of the prototype the Great Father is holding  in his mind. The prototype is the perfect son/daughter of God in whom  all dualities and the opposing forces of Heaven and Earth, masculine and  feminine, darkness and light, good and evil are perfectly balanced and  functioning together harmoniously and responding to each other the way  they are doing with the Great Father/Mother.

Each one of us is a  miniature version, a microcosm of the macrocosm, of these Divine  parents. At first only in seed form, every human being contains a  complete set of God’s powers and characteristics, constructive as well  as destructive ones. They are waiting to be taken possession of and  developed when the time for doing so has come. Every human being can  only do this in their own right. And until we have evolved sufficiently  to be capable of acting responsibly for the highest good of all life and  in keeping with the will and wishes of God’s great plan of life, we are  not going to be let loose onto the rest of Creation to do as we please.

There  will be no exploiting and robbing of other planets and creating havoc,  the way we have done with the Earth, of that I am sure. The Jesus legend  points us in this direction with: ‘On my own I am nothing. The Father  doeth all the work.’ The Father in this sense means the Angels and  Masters in the spirit world, who are in charge of the great plan and its  execution. Acting on behalf of the Great Father/Mother, they are doing  any work that is required to be carried out. Without their knowledge,  will and wishes nothing happens anywhere in the whole of Creation.

During  the early foolish phase of our development we are but a young and  inexperienced sou. For a long time we remain unaware of the processes of  life, what goes on in the background of our earthly existence, and that  we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions. As  a result, we go against the will and wishes of God and the Angels  frequently, thus far blissfully unaware that in future lifetimes the law  of Karma presents us with the bill for the debts we incurred earlier.  Through making good and paying them, with the help of the experiences  our life brings to us and learning from our mistakes, slowly but surely  we evolve into a wise one. At that stage we are happy and grateful to  accept the guidance and protection of God and the Angels and for showing  us how to go about the tasks they are bringing us.

I believe  that most of those who are presently taking part in earthly life have  been doing so before, not just once but a great many times. Throughout  the ages, every so often they have spent another earthly sojourn to move  forwards with their own evolutionary development and that of our  planet. What a relief it will be for the Christians of our time when  their leaders can at last explain why there is so much suffering in our  world, how it has come about and how more of it can be prevented in  future lifetimes. Won’t it be good when the following things are  revealed: The One who brings all of us into being is the Holy Trinity  that consists of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ? S/He is the Sun of all suns and the  light of all lights, from whose light every manifestation of life on  all its levels are brought into being by the Great Father/Mother.

This  Trinity is the source of all being, a truly loving, caring and above  all just and fair Divinity. It is not perchance and at random that some  of us are rich and other poor, some blessed with excellent health while  others have to suffer lifelong afflictions. All of these things have  come into being because of what each one of us ourselves did in previous  lifetimes. What kind of earthly personality we bring with us into each  new lifetime depends not only what we developed in previous ones, but  also on the karmic debts we brought with us into each new lifetime from  those days.

God is part of us as much as we are part of God and  on the inner level all life is one and there is no separation between  anything. The corollary of this is that we are constantly under the  surveillance of God and the Angels. Nothing is unknown to them or can be  hidden from them. That’s why spiritually nobody has ever got away with  anything. Christians of our time, who are as yet unaware of the presence  of the Universal laws, will benefit greatly from being told about them.  Although these laws and their giver are invisible, their justice is one  hundred percent impeccable.

These laws are the cause that  whatever any one of us sends out into the Universe unerringly finds its  way back to its sender. Sometimes this happens straight away and we talk  of instant Karma. On other occasions the return may take until another  lifetime, maybe the next one or if we are as yet not strong enough to  cope with it, many lifetimes in the future. Whatever we do in thoughts,  words and actions is bound to find its way back go us one way or  another. The more the knowledge of this spreads into our world, the  sooner the many kinds of abuses that to this day are committed  throughout our world by those who are ignorant of God’s laws, among them  the churches’ ranks and files, as well as its followers, are sure to  come to a natural end.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lord’s Prayer *_
 
_* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age*_

_*



*_

​Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:
​*Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*​Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my heart. 
​*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*​With my whole being I worship Thee, o holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and perfection within me, for I am Thy child.
​*Thy Kingdom come . . .
*​Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in earthly life.
​*Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*​Thy will created me and brought me into being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star, the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us blesses and heals all life.
​*Give us today our daily bread . . .
*​O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee, my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be. Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit.
​*And forgive us our trespasses,*

*As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .
*​By sharing the gifts you so generously bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths. And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.
​*Leave us not when we are in temptation,*​*But deliver us and our world from all evil.*
*Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the*​*Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,*
*In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*​Thou art the only one who knows what tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our being.With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please, give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the things that are still troubling me.

 My whole being is crying for Thee to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most gracious lesson.May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they, with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self, grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.
​*For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*​My life is one with Thee and it is my will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours, so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee, our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth, and all of Creation are healing with us.
​*So it shall be – for ever and ever,*

*In Thy sacred and most holy name.
*​May the blessing and healing power of Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation.
​Amen



Recommended Reading:

·      ‘The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer’


·          ‘The Cross Of Life’  
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lord’s Prayer *_
 
_* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age*_

_*



*_

​Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:
​*Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*​Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth  with me, inside my own heart. God and Goddess, Thou art as much part of  me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is nothing but love and dwells in me. The  spirit of love knows no separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All  your characteristics are waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely  waiting to be brought forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ  Spirit is now coming alive in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and  the state of Heaven in my heart. 
​*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*​With  my whole being I worship Thee, o holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord  and Lady, Master and Mistress, God of power and might and Goddess of  wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are filled with Thy glory. Thou art  omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent and everything Thou hast brought  into being is sacred. It includes me and with all my heart and soul I  honour and worship Thee and Thy Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep  within the silence of my heart I listen to its sound, the great AUM. It  renews Thy light, life, and perfection within me, for I am Thy child.
​*Thy Kingdom come . . .
*​Whenever  I reflect on Thee and speak Thy blessed name, Thy light in my heart  grows more powerful and grows into a blazing flame that fills my whole  being. It unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father  Sun and that cleanses me and heals me by burning my weaknesses and  impurities. My dark thoughts and feelings dissolve when I dwell on the  splendour of Thy great love and devotion to me, until nothing but Thy  shining purity of thoughts and feelings fill my whole being. By filling  it with Thy light and beauty, I realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive  in me and is here with me in earthly life.
​*Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*​Thy  will created me and brought me into being. With the passing of time Thy  light and beauty has re-created me and that brings me ever closer to  the perfection of wholeness. Please make me ever more like Thee, so that  through me the world around me is blessed and healed and transforms  itself into the new Earth. The more Thy light illuminates my whole  being, the more I glorify and praise Thee and Thy sacred name. May the  purity and perfection of the Christ Star, the symbol of Thy only born  son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, come alive in all  human hearts. May its radiance grow ever stronger, until the whole of  humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us blesses and heals all life.
​*Give us today our daily bread . . .
*​O  Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of all stars, the Light of all lights  and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou has placed me in earthly life so  that I should grow and evolve and in the fullness of time respond to Thy  calling. The light in me is a reflection of Thine. With every passing  day it shines in me more powerfully and visibly, doing its share of  removing more of the darkness of ignorance of earthly life.  As I  consciously open my heart to Thee, my understanding of Thy wisdom and  truth increases and with every breath I take Thou and I are growing a  bit more into one. 

The  gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my  heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our  whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more  alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to  overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and  heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly  desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed  into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having  created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious creatures  we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole being fills  ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of fulfilling  superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and wishes. Thou  art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much more than a  Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be. Thee I follow  willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when it fills our  whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and those around  us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view their  importance from the right angle, that of the spirit.
​*And forgive us our trespasses,*​*As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .*
​By  sharing the gifts you so generously bestowed upon me to all who  accompany me on my pathway through life, I freely give of my love.  Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who has ever hurt, harmed or  wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the ones whom I have caused  pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each other free and our karmic  slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the experiences of the Age of  Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge that the Christ Spirit is  part of all my siblings in the human family. May  Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring rest,  healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow will  ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to overcome  our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths. And with  every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to see Thee  more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and  unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.
​*Leave us not when we are in temptation,*​*But deliver us and our world from all evil.*
*Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the*​*Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,*
*In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*​Thou  art the only one who knows what tests and trials my soul still needs to  endure until the balance of my spiritual account has been restored to  wipe out my failures and wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that  the obstacles I am still encountering are not punishments of some kind,  but were created by my thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and  previous ones. I forgive myself for this and take responsibility for  the things I am still struggling to resolve. I understand that any  sickness of the human physical body and mind are indications of an  underlying sickness of soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal  every aspect of our being.With  every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy love  for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and every  day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please, give  me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the  things that are still troubling me.

 My whole being is crying for Thee to come to my rescue, to heal me and  re-birth me into my true Divine nature, to once again be a fully  conscious child of Thine, the way I once was and on the inner level of  life never stopped being. Through the difficulties I am experiencing you  are teaching me to take better care of myself in mind, body, spirit and  soul. I thank Thee for this most gracious lesson.May  these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing  abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I  have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they,  with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of  these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift  for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires  and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of  the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for  Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine  guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I  may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the  feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they  are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self,  grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all  right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being  and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can  show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all.
​*For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*​My  life is one with Thee and it is my will that it shall be so, for ever  more. Thou art the light within my spirit and soul that is now safely  returning me into the oneness with Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I  shall be safe with Thee, I surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I  pray that Thy will be my will and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred  words and prayers are ours, so that the great plan of life unfolds in  keeping with Thy will and wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to  manifest Thy love, beauty and perfection that are also in us, although  for many still in seed form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and  forever in keeping with Thy Universal laws, so that our vibrations  become ever more purified and be compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the  glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of  They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until  the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to  overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom  and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our  evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness  with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of  all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and  regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in  nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with  Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy  light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee,  our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and  regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth,  and all of Creation are healing with us.
​*So it shall be – for ever and ever,*​*In Thy sacred and most holy name.*
​May  the blessing and healing power of Thy love flow through us and  everything that is in our world. Through all channels who are ready to  serve you, may the power of Thy love flow for the healing of humankind’s  emotional and spiritual wounds of all lifetimes. All these things I am  asking in the sacred name of the Universal Christ. Thou art the highest  Star, the brightest light, the greatest love and the highest mind in the  whole of Creation.
​Amen

Recommended Reading:

·      ‘The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer’

·          ‘The Cross Of Life’  
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Thirteen*_ 

_*Christianity – A Tree With Weak Roots*_

_*




*_​To my mind, Christianity can be likened  to a tree with roots that are too weak to reach deep enough into the  ground for its main nourishment. That’s what hiding the truth about the  Jesus myth for too long has brought about. Such a tree in the long run  cannot thrive. When it’s deprived of the food it really needs, it has to  die a long drawn out slow death. * Christianity is a tree on which many  branches appeared with the passing of time. One cannot help wondering  how long it is going to take until it dawns on those in charge of them  that the individual and collective development of our world has reached  the point for forcing the truth about its main character out into the  awareness of the masses.

For some time by now the energies have been right for this to happen.  Christianity has come a long way since its earliest beginnings, but it  seems to have escaped the notice of its leaders that the evolutionary  process is an ongoing one that will never stop. We and everything that  shares our world with us, individually and collectively, from the  beginnings of human life on the Earth plane have relentlessly been  moving forwards and upwards on the great spiral of life. Anything that  resists this movement for too long is eventually pulled up by its roots,  metaphorically speaking. It gets thrown onto the compost heap, so that  in due course some good things of the Earth can grow from the  nourishment provided. 

It seems to me that Christianity’s main trouble is that it has not yet  grown a taproot that is strong enough to reach downwards into God’s  sacred wisdom and truth. How much chance of survival has a tree that has  nothing but a superstructure that is based on a deception? 

The law of life is love and based on honesty and truth. Whenever people  and companies, organisations and even nations are doing something to  break this law or if they have done so in the past, nothing in the whole  of Creation can stop their trespasses from eventually finding their way  into the bright light of the awareness of the masses. Independent of  who we are and what high or low positions we may occupy in this  lifetime, the Universe loves sinners so much that it presents them with  many opportunities for making good where they once sinned. That’s the  only way that anyone can be saved and redeemed, by none other than  themselves. And the events that are necessary to achieve this are never  intended as punishments. They are but tools for teaching us invaluable  lessons that ensure that we shall never dream of sinning in that  particular way again.

The law of Karma * decrees that every action causes a reaction.  Ignorance of this law never protected anyone against having to live with  the consequences of every one of their thoughts, words and deeds that  are sent at any given moment into our world and the Universe beyond.  Naturally, this goes as much for the churches of our world as their  followers. And there is every likelihood that offences committed in the  name of God, for example during the times of the inquisition and the  witch hunts, weigh more heavily than ordinary ones in the Divine scales  of justice that never err. 

This applies especially when someone believes that their crime does not  count for as long as they are hiding in the shelter of their church  where no-one could see them. That’s what they must have thought at the  time, but in due course every one of these sinners will find out, each  through their own experiences, that they could not have been more wrong.  God’s Universal laws see to it that every one of us, in the fullness of  time and without fail, gets their just desserts, of that we can be  sure.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•     ‘The Law Of Karma’

  From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Fourteen

Cleansing The Cesspool Of Human Consciousness
*_
_*




*_
​From  the year 2008 the planet Pluto has been transiting the sign Capricorn, the sign that rules large institutions, like banks, building  societies, insurance companies and so forth. The representatives of  governments, the police, the legal and medical profession and in  particular the religious belief systems of our world are not excluded  from the purging and cleansing effect of Pluto’s energies. Ever more  forcefully they are drawing everybody’s attention to that which had  previously been hidden from public view and knowledge. Like scum on a  mill pond, they are rising to the surface of our race’s individual and  collective consciousness. And that gets me wondering how long it will  take until the last one in our world comprehends that nothing can remain  hidden in our world any longer.

This cleansing process will  continue until the year 2023. In classical Greek mythology Pluto was the  ruler of the underworld, a metaphor for the subconscious mind of us and  our world. Under the influence of the Plutonian energies, drawn by the  vibrations of the forces of love, wisdom and truth from above, the  higher and highest levels of life, and forced upwards by Pluto, anything  untoward rises like scum on a murky pond to the surface of our  humankind’s consciousness. Christianity’s history can be likened to a  pond that is part of the great cesspool of human consciousness, which  for a long time has been waiting to be dredged and cleansed of the  impurities of false beliefs that have their roots in the ignorance of  God’s true nature and humankind’s as well as our race’s special  relationship with its Creator.

This cleansing is a truly  Herculean task. Almost every day a new scandal of one kind and another  is crawling from the murky depths of our world’s consciousness to its  surface. Each one of these events is comparable to a nasty and painful  abscess that is waiting to be burst, so that the body on which it is  growing – the spiritual body of the whole of humankind – can at last  heal itself. And that’s precisely what has been happening for quite some  time by now.

All of this raises the question whether  Christianity will be capable of stepping back and distancing itself from  the foolish arrogance of its spiritual infancy and childhood. Can it  rise like the legendary phoenix from the ashes of its own funeral pyre  and wing its way into a mature state of spiritual adulthood that knows  nothing but honesty and integrity, and truly serves the Highest from its  heart instead of its head? Is there enough strength left in  Christianity to progress from its unevolved state of ignorance, the  fool, into an honest, responsible and reliable wise one?

The word  religion is based on the Latin religare ‘to bind’. The Heavens alone  know – but they are smiling and not telling us – whether those within  the Christian churches are capable of assisting their organisation to  survive the transition from something of the head that keeps us away  from God into a religion from the heart that this time really does tell  the truth.  Through tolerance and love for each other, regardless of  anyone’s colour and/or beliefs, this religion would seek to connect ever  more human beings with each other and with God. Will those in charge  have the courage to confess that in the past they failed in this task  because they did not understand the true meaning of God and that in  truth the Divine Trinity means the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of  all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ?

Organisations,  companies and whole countries are required to evolve from fool to wise  one, just the same as every human being. Everybody has to make their own  mistakes and is allowed to learn from them. Organisations are doing  this, except religious ones. Who or what is it that keeps them trapped  in the past and forces them to remain stuck with their obviously long  outdated teachings. It does not seem to bother the religious leaders of  our world that, what they call their sacred texts makes no sense for our  times and the level of understanding ever more of us are reaching, and  that through this they are losing ever more of their followers. How sad!

This  reminds me of the Buddha’s advice for his disciples that was given a  long, long time ago: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have  heard it, or because it is spoken and rumoured by many, or because it  is found written in your religious books, or because it emanates from  your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have  been handed down for many generations. When you find after observation  and analysis that anything agrees with your reasoning and is conducive  to the good and benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.’

I  shall never give up hope that one fine day one of the religious leaders  of our world pluck up the courage and set a good example that others  may wish to follow, by stepping forward and declaring that religions are  involved in the evolutionary process of the whole of Creation, the same  as everything else. Therefore, there were periods when his/her religion  acted like a fool, who was ignorant that higher esoteric wisdom was  hiding behind it’s sacred texts. Nobody would have any problems  forgiving any one of the remaining religions if it were explained that  God and the Angels once gave the myths and legends through the scribes  of our world, with the intention that in due course the esoteric higher  meaning behind the surface words would be revealed.

There could  be no finer illustration of this than the story of the Master Jesus.  Will Christianity ever tell us that it has discovered that Jesus never  was an exterior force, because in truth it has always been a symbol of  humankind’s own higher or God nature. The legend can be likened to a  picture book description of the evolutionary journey every human being  in earthly life is constantly travelling on the road of developing its  higher or God nature.

As pointed out before, there would be no  need to apologise. After all, everybody has to cover the same distance  which starts with being a fool, a young and inexperienced soul, to a  sage, an old and experienced one. Why should Christianity be exempt from  taking part in it? If it is God’s will that it should renew itself and  remain part of our world for a while longer, then it will happen – but  only then.
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Fifteen

Cycles Within Cycles
*_





​All life consists of cycles within  cycles and every human being is a microcosm of the macrocosm of the  Universe. Each human lifetime, even if it lasts over a hundred years,  represents but one tiny cycle within many much greater ones. At the  moment we take our first breath of earthly air, one of these cycles  commences with the seconds, minutes and hours of our daily existence.  Added to this after a while are the coming and going of the seasons of  the world around us that can be likened to the different parts of our  lives. 

The progressions of the Moon in our birthcharts reveal that the  development of our present lifetime is constantly moving forwards in two  and half year cycles that take us through the experiences of every sign  and house of the zodiac. As one complete cycle takes thirty years, if  we are around long enough, we are required to navigate the boat of our  life through them several times. Each time we move into a sign or house  we have been through before, the Universe provides us with further  opportunities for deepening our understanding of their lessons.

If you reflect on your present lifetime so far, you will probably be  able to confirm that about every two and a half years different kind of  experiences have come your way. Although I have been studying astrology  for a very long time, whenever I take a closer look at someone’s  birthchart and their progressions of the Moon, it never fails to amaze  me with what accuracy astrology works. That, to me, is the best and most  positive use that can possibly be made of the Divine science *.

The progressions have nothing in common with horoscopes and  fortunetelling. They can be used as an instrument for becoming aware of  the energies that at any given time are operating in our lives and what  kind of lessons can typically be expected. Co-operating with these  things eases the flow of our lifepath considerably and helps us to get  into harmony with the cosmic energies, in preference to struggling  against them, the way we all too frequently do. 

Knowing about our Moon progressions makes it easier to take charge of  our life and steer it in the right direction. The simplest way of doing  this is through familiarising ourselves with the Universal laws and how  they are affecting all life, including ours. When we learn how to  conduct it in keeping with these laws, with the passing of time our  experiences are sure to provide us with sufficient proof that the love  we send into our world really does return to us. As with this our trust  in the fundamental goodness of the life that has been given to us grows,  our desire to peer into the future to see what it may – or may not –  have in store for us, goes from us. 

The progression have an element of forecasting what kind of experiences  are likely to be drawn into our life, but merely as general trends,  tendencies and energies that are influencing us during each progression.  As everybody’s earthly lessons are different from all others, there are  no hard and fast rules about what is going to happen and how things  will manifest themselves. That’s why looking at our future progressions  is by no means a form of fortune telling. The nature of the lessons each  one has in store for us depends on the planetary ruler of the houses  and signs in question and the life lessons they are designed to teach.  It’s basically that simple and no secrets are involved. 

And if what you are reading has whetted your appetite for finding out  more about astrology, how about having a go at ‘Being Your Own  Astrologer’? In my view, there is no need for spending large amounts of  money on books and courses, and getting ever more confused as a result,  when everything you need for your own spot of stargazing can be read and  downloaded from my website free of charge. As you move along, you will  find that the more you share your learning with those around you, the  more astrological insights will come to you intuitively, i.e. from the  inner guidance of your Highest Self, who in this way will be assisting  your studies.

The zodiac is a symbol of the great wheel of life or fortune that never  halts or goes into retrograde motion. Every lifeform, including human  beings, is constantly in the process of evolving into something better,  more beautiful and perfect. Perfection in this context means whole, i.e.  every aspect of our nature integrated and all of them harmoniously  working together as one, the way they are doing in our Creator, the  Great Father/Mother. Round and round the zodiac our spirit and soul  wander, spending countless numbers of times in every one of its signs  and houses, occupied with the building, shaping and improving of our  earthly personality. Each new round moves us onto a somewhat higher  level of experiences.

This continues until somewhere along the line our higher Christ or God  nature begins to stir from its slumber and, with the passing of time  takes over and absorbs its lower earthly counterpart into itself. When  the two parts of someone have fully merged into one, that person has  evolved into a Christed one in their own right. They are then ready to  walk hand in hand with God and the Angels and, under their guidance and  protection, can make valuable contributions towards the fulfilment of  God’s great plan * of life. And that’s the only way every one of us will  eventually be capable of serving earthly life for the highest good and  greatest joy of all. 

But for as long as our lower selves are struggling with Earth life on  their own and are not yet acting with the conscious support of our  Highest or Christ nature, for us earthlings there is no way of knowing  what the highest good might be. This changes when the higher aspect of  our being has completely taken over its earthly counterpart. It then  thinks, acts and speaks through us and we know intuitively and  spontaneously how to behave and react to the people we meet the right  way.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Sixteen*_

_*Literalism
*_
_*




*_​One cannot help wondering what will  happen to those who to this day are so obstinately clinging to  literalism in the religions of our world, not merely Christianity, when  they return to the spirit world and are given opportunities for  reviewing the conduct of every one of their lifetimes and especially the  most recent one. How will they then be feeling about their limited  horizons? For as long as Christianity sticks to its dogma about  literalism, those who are presently responsible for it will be blinding  themselves to the fact that on the soul level every human being is and  always has been a Christian *. This is because, even though for a long  time merely in seed form, all human hearts contain a tiny spark of the  Great Light of the Christ Star, the Universal Christ, only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 

Isn’t it time that Christianity gave up the notion that earthly life is a  one-off thing and with this removed the fear element from its teachings  by telling the truth about life? That life, including that of every  human being, is a never ending learning curve; that the law of life is  evolution and everything in the whole of Creation consists of cycles  within cycles and is constantly winding its way forwards and upwards on  God’s gigantic evolutionary spiral of life. This is how every human  being, without exception, in the course of a great many lifetimes moves  from the lowest level, the sinner, to the highest level of the saint,  i.e. someone like Jesus though obviously not a reincarnation of the man  who never existed. This is the stage when we have reached every human  being’s final goal of being a Christed one in our own right. 

From the moment human life was introduced to the Earth, God and the  Angels have never stopped accompanying and keeping us under close  observation. To assist the first human beings with their earthly  education, they have been guiding us through our lessons and also  protecting us, mostly against ourselves, whenever the need for it arose.  And that’s what they are doing to this day. 

Right now they are shaking their heads in disbelief about the  short-sightedness of some of our world’s religious leaders who, instead  of courageously moving forwards into the Aquarian Age and making the  required changes, insist on stubbornly peering to that which once was.  Anxiously they are clinging to a past that never was a pleasant one,  because of the lessons of the patriarchy *. That is how, with the help  of power struggles, warmongering and incessant trouble and strife, lying  and cheating, dishonesty and corruption, God and the Angels have been  teaching us and our world the value of honesty and truth and above all,  of PEACE. 

What a pity that those concerned do not know that, regardless of what  objections against progress anyone may nurture in their bosom, every  individual’s evolution and that of our world has always been  relentlessly sweeping everything before it that is in its way. It makes  no difference whether we like this concept or not, or whether it makes  us happy or sad, nothing in the whole of Creation ever stands still and  remains the same. Everything is in a constant state of flux. If our  religions refuse to go with the flow of this great river of life, it  will gradually sweep each one of them away. 

To ensure that things can only go so far and no further with us and our  world, God and the Angels have always been guiding us. To stop earthly  life from getting completely out of hand, in view of the destructive  urges of humankind’s lower nature with its callousness and brutality,  greed and avarice, God and the Angels also had to protect us – mostly  against ourselves. That is why, for example, we shall never be allowed  to colonise and make a mess of other planets of our solar system and  beyond it. 

What a long way we and our world have come under the influence of the  Aquarian energies in a comparatively short space of time. Yet, while the  whole of Creation has constantly been moving forwards and upwards on  the great evolutionary spiral of life, our existing religions have  turned themselves into spiritual dinosaurs. Stubbornly they refuse to  change in keeping with the evolutionary pace of the world around it. Is  there any help for organisations that to this day resist growing from  fools into wise ones? 

Should they keep on refusing to mature into spiritual adulthood and  keeping their heads stuck in the sand ostrich fashion, how many of the  remaining religions of our world will be able to adjust themselves to  the increasingly powerful spiritual awareness that has been taking over  our world for quite some time? It is being brought about by the flow of  knowledge from the Highest levels of life into all those who are able  and willing to receive it. Will any of belief systems join these ranks?

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

From ‘Our World In Transition’


 * * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

*From Fool To Wise One – Part Seventeen*

*Spontaneity
*
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching about spontaneity from the White  Eagle group of message guides that came my way in ‘Stella Polaris’  February/March 2011: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts,  as they are known in earthly life, and quite a different one when  spiritual or occult truth is concerned. Until you have built into your  soul body the creative God atoms of light and with their help have found  a deep inner understanding of such matters, you cannot serve life as  you would like to. Knowing something with your mind only is quite  different from being able to comprehend it with your inner self. The  result of the latter is spontaneous good thinking and actions through  which the light of God’s love flows and that have the power of  creatively raising the atoms and vibrations of your whole world.

‘The  growth of your mental bodies depends on what kind of habitual thought  patterns you develop. To most effectively train theirs, wise ones during  their times of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections, tune the  receiver/transmitter stations of their earthly minds into the  frequencies of the highest levels of life. This, with the passing of  time, changes their thinking and behaviour patterns quite naturally. By  conducting their lives the right way and without hesitation following  the advice of their Highest or Christ Self, this part of their nature  gradually takes over their whole being.

‘Through this your higher  mental vehicles develop and you are evolving into a living channel and  bridge between Heaven and Earth. As a result the living God within all  life can flow through you and work on transforming your planet into a  state that is far removed from the way it is known at present. The new  Earth that God and the Angels are in the process of creating will  eventually be so advanced that, although it still consists of the same  substance, its matter will be filled with more light and therefore be  much less dense than you know it now.’
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Eighteen*_

_*The Golden Future Of Humankind
*_
_*




*_​There now follows the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as  the Lodge’s Monday Thought 16th April 2018: ‘Miracles come into being as  a result of putting into operation the Divine law of love. At all times  it manifests itself in earthly life as much as it does throughout the  rest of God’s Creation. On the Earth plane human beings are used in  gentle and beautiful ways to bring miracles about. You have no idea when  God and the Angels are creating one of them through you. 

‘For quite some time by now, they have been working on the greatest  miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth. It consists of healing  the minds and bodies, spirits and souls and each one of you individually  and collectively of your whole world. This is possible because on the  inner level of life there is no separation between anything, whenever  one of you finds healing not only your whole world but the entire  Creation heals with you. 

‘Once more we would like to draw your attention to the importance of the  Divine law of love. In your world it not only manifests itself in  goodwill, kindness and tolerance between people, but also that in ever  more of you a new kind of faith and trust is stirring. These feelings  keep on growing the more you find out that all life throughout the whole  of Creation is one great spiritual family of all life; that on the  higher and highest levels God and the Angels and Masters are taking care  of you and your world, assisted on the lower levels of the spirit world  by countless numbers of friends and helpers. All together we are  responsible for the development of you and your world. 

‘This kind of knowledge awakens in human hearts and souls a growing  interest in the Angelic beings in charge of other planets and studying  other parts of the enormous spiritual Universe where planet Earth once  was crystallized into a form of matter so that you, during lifetimes  spent on it could receive earthly education. The great plan of life  provides that each one of you would be spending many lifetimes playing  the role of a mere earthling, so that you could get to know and  understand the material world you would be placed in time and again. For  a long time you would be unaware of your true nature, but towards the  end of your earthly curriculum the truth would be revealed to you. 

‘Great things are in store for every human being. In your higher etheric  bodies you will in due course be able to visit and get to know the  worlds of much more highly evolved beings than you have ever consciously  known before. They no longer require physical bodies for getting around  and neither will you by that time. For however long you choose, you can  live among and be one of them. There is no need to be afraid of getting  lost in the vastness of space because God and the Angels will always be  with and part of you, the way they have always been. The only  difference will be that you are not only conscious of their presence,  you also can see them. They will forever be guiding and protecting you,  the same as they have always done. 

‘So be of good cheer, dear friends of the Earth. Each time earthly life  threatens to get on top of you, keep on keeping on and look forward to  these things. If occasionally the going gets too tough, take comfort  from knowing that what’s happening to you is but a small part of your  evolutionary journey which is sure to pass. Trust us when we say that  all is well, all is good and rests safely in the loving hands of God and  the Angels, and ours, because that is the truth. We hope that knowing  this will help you to endure what your karmic debts still have to  present to you with as much courage and strength as you can muster. And  never forget that we are with you to supply you with these qualities and  as you move through your experiences, they are quite naturally  developing within you.

‘Refuse to limit your thinking and conceptions of earthly life. Send  your loving thoughts into the spiritual Universe and further into what’s  known to you as outer space of the physical one. Become aware that all  lifeforms that exist anywhere in the whole of Creation are one big  family and that therefore they are your siblings. In your thoughts move  further and further away from your small planet and mingle with the  beings of other worlds, send them your love and greetings. The time is  going to come when you will be visiting them, not with the help of  clumsy spaceships but using your higher etheric bodies. Spaceships as  you know them would be of no use to you out there.’
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•     ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
•    I Believe In Miracles
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Nineteen

My Dream
*_
_*




*_​The Universe dreams its dreams through  us, so that we can do our share of grounding them in earthly life and  making them into a reality there. As long as we go where our inner  guidance tells us and endeavour to give of our best at all times, it is  highly likely that in due course we shall succeed. My favourite dream is  of Mother Earth as a place where the people of all nations are living  together in peace and harmony, where wars, violence and crime, hunger  and homelessness, sickness and suffering no longer exist. I know that  dreams have the power of coming true, especially when – in spite of the  tests and trials that are inevitable on the individual and collective  pathway through earthly life – we hold onto them and have faith in the  high and holy destiny that at the end of their earthly education awaits  every one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

There is talk about a new golden age * that will come on the Earth. The  selfishness, greed and corruption that are part of the lower earthly  aspect of humankind’s nature will then have been overcome and are no  longer known. As Mahatma Ghandi once said: ‘Mother Earth has enough for  everyone’s needs, but not for everyone’s greed.’ The golden age is going  to come about in quite a natural way the more of us are becoming aware  of their true nature and are acting responsibly because they have  willingly left the desires of their earthly nature behind and are now  following the guidance of their Highest or God Self. At that point of  our development, our life experiences have taught us that all our needs  will always be met. Therefore, we don’t find it difficult to merely take  what we need and happily leave the rest for those following behind. We  rest safely in the knowledge that, the more we do this the more there  will be enough for everybody. Hoarding things and over-consuming for us  belong to the past and we do our best to recycle as much as possible.

And that’s how we, all of us together, slowly but surely are going to  bring the new golden age into being. Young and insufficiently evolved  souls will no longer be reincarnating onto the Earth when her  transformation is complete. Having finished with the early parts of our  earthly education, they will cease to be required as teaching aids. So,  what can any one of us do to make this dream into a reality? For as long  as we are not afraid to ask God and the Angels to show us how to go  about it, there is no reason why any of our dreams of the future should  remain unfulfilled. It is true that with the help and will of God and  the Angels all things are possible *, but it needs to be born in mind  that things cannot happen until our karmic debts have been fully  redeemed. Irrespective of what may still be in store for us individually  and collectively and which tasks are waiting to be attended to, the  evolutionary spiral of life stops for nobody. It never goes into  backward motion and all lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation are  ceaselessly moving with it. 

Treachery, falseness, jealousy and exploitation will also belong to the  past. Instead we are all doing our best to support each other,  especially in our creative endeavours. Because of this there is going to  be a great blooming of all manner of artistic expressions. To make this  kind of dream into a reality on the Earth plane, all we have to do is  to place it into the loving hands of God and the Angels and work hard on  making it come true. Whenever this happens anywhere, they are only too  happy to do the rest. Many of us have been dreaming of a peaceful world  for a long time. And because of millions of contributions towards this  end, many positive, good and beautiful things as expressions of  humankind’s higher evolved nature are already manifesting themselves in  many place, without being reported about. I believe that by now they are  outweighing the negative and ugly, evil and destructive things that  emanate from our race’s lower unevolved nature. Alas, our mass media  seem to have got into the habit of reporting too much about the latter.  Is this because good things don’t sell newspapers and fill airtime on  the many radio and TV channels that are now available, every one of them  hungry for what they consider to be the juiciest titbits of news?

Be that as it may, you and I have been granted the gift of another  earthly lifetime so God and the Angels can teach us, with the help of  our inner guidance, how to counteract the spreading of negativity and  fear. Each one of us is here to make their contribution towards laying  the foundations for the good, happy and wholesome future, towards which  our whole world has inexorably been moving for a long time. Even while  we were still unaware of what was happening to us and our world, that’s  what all of us have always been doing and that never alone, but hand in  hand with God and the Angels. Now that ever more of us are waking up to  their true nature and understand what is at stake, this process can be  speeded up considerably by paying attention to our inner guidance. 

And so, bearing in mind that many small people, in many small places,  doing many small things can change our world, let’s roll up our sleeves –  figuratively speaking – and get to work in the most positive and  constructive ways we can think of. Each time we notice that something  good is being done by someone, we can support their efforts by refusing  to wonder what kind of motivations could be hiding behind what’s visible  on the surface. It is better by far to focus and hold onto that which  is already good, right and beautiful in our world. 

And when one of our world leaders finally begins to show signs of  working for peace and goodwill, we awakened ones can support them  because we know that, even for as long as someone is not consciously are  of it themselves, ultimately every human being has always responded to  the impulses received from their Highest or God Self, the Universal  Christ, in whom we are all one. S/He has always been guiding each one of  us and our world forwards and upwards on the individual and collective  evolutionary spiral. The Sun in our birthcharts by sign and house  position shows the direction in which we as individuals shall be moving  for the whole of our present lifetime.

A great deal can be achieved on the inner level of life by directing our  thoughts to humankind’s higher or Christ nature, the part of everybody  that is all good. At the moment of a new spirit’s entry into earthly  education, a tiny spark from the Great Light of the Universal Christ is  implanted in the deepest innermost recesses of its soul. This is  everybody’s first soul memory and from the word go, the spirit and its  soul are constantly responding to the pull of the light of the Christ  Star, the light of all lights and the Sun above and behind the Sun in  the sky above us in earthly life. Lifetime after lifetime its love keeps  on drawing us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Love and light are the greatest powers in the whole of Creation with  whose help quite literally anything can be conquered. Spiritual  knowledge is light and not knowing is darkness. And once the power of  God’s love and light begins to shine through our words, wherever they go  darkness cannot resist for long, but dissolves. And because everything  that is good, right and beautiful is motivated by love, every bit of it  has the power to absorb some of that which is still evil, ugly and  destructive in our world. The love behind it has the power of  transmuting it into blessing and healing energies for all life.  Therefore, the more good we send into our world, the more of its  darkness is going to be absorbed it and transformed by power of God’s  love and light. 

In the golden age oppression and slavery, especially of the religious  kind, humankind’s main excuse for practically continuous warmongering  for thousands of years, will finally have gone from our world. There  will then be:
Only one religion, the religion of love.
One country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
One race, the race of humankind.
One gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
One language, the language of the heart.
One God, the God of love,
The Divine Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
Known by everybody as
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

And that, dear Friends, is my dream.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty

The Lord’s Prayer 
*_

_* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age
*_

_*




*_

Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:
_*
Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*_​Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all   life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God  and  Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is   nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no   separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are   waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought   forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive   in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my   heart._*
Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*_​With my whole being I worship Thee, o   holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God   of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are   filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent   and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me   and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy   Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I   listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and   perfection within me, for I am Thy child._*
Thy Kingdom come . . .
*_​Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy   blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into  a  blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the   sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and   heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and   feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and   devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and   feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I   realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in   earthly life._*
Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*_​Thy will created me and brought me into   being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me   and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please   make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is   blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more   Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee   and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star,   the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal   Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever   stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us   blesses and heals all life.

_*Give us today our daily bread . . .
*_​O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of   all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou   has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in   the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a   reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more   powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness   of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee,   my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every  breath  I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my   heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately  our  whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more   alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude  to  overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies  and  heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly   desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed   into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious   creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole   being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of   fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and   wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much   more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be.   Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when   it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and   those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to  view  their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit._*
And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .
*_​By sharing the gifts you so generously   bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I   freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who   has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the   ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each   other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the   experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge   that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring   rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow   will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to   overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths.   And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to   see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and   unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us._*
Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_​Thou art the only one who knows what   tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my   spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and   wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still   encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my   thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I   forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am   still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human   physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of   soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our   being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy   love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and   every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please,   give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome  the  things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for  Thee  to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true  Divine  nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the  way I  once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being.  Through the  difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take  better care  of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for  this most  gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing   abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I   have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they,   with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of   these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the  way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a  gift  for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy  great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires   and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of   the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for   Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine   guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I   may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the   feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they   are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self,   grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all   right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being   and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can   show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the   greatest joy of all._*
For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*_​My life is one with Thee and it is my   will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my   spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with   Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I   surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will   and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours,   so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and   wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty   and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed   form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy   Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be   compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the   glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of   They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until   the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to   overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest   corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom   and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our   evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness   with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of   all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and   regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in   nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with   Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy   light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee,   our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and   regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth,   and all of Creation are healing with us.
_*
So it shall be – for ever and ever,
In Thy sacred and most holy name.
*_​May the blessing and healing power of   Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through   all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow   for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all   lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the   Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the   greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation.
Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer

Part One
*_
​ 




​ Although the Lord’s Prayer is considered  by many as the prayer of all prayers, it is an ancient one that existed  in different forms long before Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the  religions of the Gnostic movement. All other details of the Jesus story  came about the same way. To hide this background, the Roman church after  a while declared the Gnostic religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs.  This too was part of the Age of Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind  faith, martyrdom and suffering. The brightest light casts the deepest  shadows and the combined force of Jupiter’s and Neptune’s energies saw  to it that this is indeed what happened. 

I believe that nothing that ever takes place in earthly life or anywhere  else does so without the will of the Highest. Nothing is ever wasted  and everything serves a wise and higher purpose. It was part of God’s  great plan of life that decreed that during the Piscean Age our race  should fully explore the unfathomable depths to which our small earthly  selves are capable of sinking, especially when it comes to dealing out  inhumanities towards each other and the rest of God’s creatures. That’s  why during the early stages of Piscean Age the Angels and Masters in  charge of our world presented the spirit of the Universal Christ to us  through the Jesus story, another new legend. 

The symbols of the various stations of the evolutionary pathway all  human spirits and their souls have to walk in earthly life are eternally  valid nuggets of wisdom and truth. Every religion that ever appeared in  our world contained them in ever changing form. These details were  extracted and carried forward as the core of a new faith for the Age of  Pisces. They were skilfully woven into the rich and colourful tapestry  of a new tale that was designed to capture the imagination of the people  of that time. It was needed to serve as an efficient instrument for  stamping out the Gnostic movement, with its highly advanced beliefs in  every individual’s direct experience of God. It was too early for them  to appear when they did. 

And that is why with the help and the will of God the Jesus story was  presented by the church, whose brainchild it was, as if it were based on  historical facts and was about a God-man who had once appeared in the  flesh in earthly life. For a long time humankind was to be kept in the  dark about the fact that in truth it is a legend loaded with metaphors  and symbolisms about the human evolutionary journey through earthly  life. Irrespective of how unlikely the details of this tale were and how  much superior the wisdom of the Gnostic religions were and the extent  to which the Gnostics resisted, they too were gradually forced to take  every word of the tale literally and as gospel truth.

Those who refused to go along with this found themselves branded as  non-believers. They had be removed by any means the followers of the new  religion in their religious zeal could think of, for example by  beheading or burning their fellow citizens on the stake, in the name of a  non-existing God. This policy was eagerly pursued by the leaders of the  new church and institutions like the Inquisition came into being as a  result. They played a vital part in ensuring that every last bit of the  ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the feminine aspect of the  Divine, for a long, long time had to remain hidden behind the story’s  surface words.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that this kind of knowledge  should be suppressed as much as possible during the Age of Pisces, so  that we as a race could become familiar with the darkest aspects of our  own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide as many teaching and  learning opportunities as possible, until our entry into the Age of  Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of humankind’s lower nature were  given free reign to express and manifest themselves. This was  particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the church that sprung up  around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit in judgement over the  people who took part in these things, do not overlook that it is more  than likely that those who by now have matured into spiritual adulthood  took part in the atrocities and corruption that for a long time were  rampant in everything connected with the church. We must have been  there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next lifetime being on the  receiving end. 

Until our entry into the Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as  much part of us as we are part of God and that the Angels are in charge  of us and our world and constantly observing it from its spiritual  background. And that is how, with the passing of time, the Christian  church served as the Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more  cutting us off from the Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure  of Jesus is a metaphor for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way  of hiding it from us, until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber  and ready to be reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our  own. This would enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even  the last one of the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes  ago. 

Therefore, let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us  is any better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are  presently sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a  different phase of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us  ever forget the wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and  wrote with his finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him,  he straightened up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be  the first to throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further we move into the Age of  Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every soul directly from the  Source, the more we shall value and appreciate the morsels of wisdom we  are finding along our way. Through developing discernment and learning  to listen to the voice of the living God within, our inner guidance, the  truth is now beginning to reveal itself intuitively to anyone who is  ready and willingly pays attention. This is how ever more of us are now  receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge given to us and our world by  the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle. 

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one of the most  outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings have inspired  centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic  metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before  we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We  were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not  fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice  sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and  received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual  thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no  longer present.’ 

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian religion was designed to  suppress. The plan decreed that it should succeed and that it would take  a long time before we discovered that life is by no means a one-off  thing, the way Christianity teaches to this day, but an endless and  flawless continuum. However, for as long as we took the Christian  teachings literally, we would think that when no-one was looking, we  could sin as much and as thoroughly as the temptations of our lower  nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s voice we heard and  followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed lower animal nature.  For the time being these urges would be projected onto something  outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it was to lure  unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human experience.  God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in  some far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins.  We, in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to  enjoy Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and  fried in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we  believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before  we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ  nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God,  nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and  misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in  the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the  link at the end of this chapter. 

When we have handed our physical body back to Mother Earth and returned  to the world of light, our true home, and rested there for a while, the  wise ones in charge of us will show us these records. With the help of  the evidence before us we ourselves assess and judge how well we managed  to balance our spiritual bankbook in the course of our most recent  earthly lifetime. If some of our debts are still outstanding, we can  apply for another lifetime that will bring us fresh opportunities for  settling them. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’
•    ‘The Lightbringer’
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer

Part Two

The Cross Of Life
*_
_*




*_​Re-establishing our inner connection  with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the birthright of every human  child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring healers and lightbringers is  the building of a new bridge of love between Heaven and Earth, God and  all of humankind.  And I hope my version of the Lord’s Prayer will help  you to do this. True prayers from our heart and soul invite the stream  of the Great Father/Mother’s eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our  whole being. From there it can then flow into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation. This spiritual power gradually transforms Mother  Earth into a planet of healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two  greatest evils of our world, which to this day are hindering this  development. May the living waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and  truth, cleanse and purify our consciousness and that of our world. 

May our new understanding of God’s great plan of life help us to  dissolve and get rid of these evils, once and for all. Like all truly  great ideas, this plan is ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every  human spirit who enters earthly life for the first time is like a blank  slate on which nothing has been written before. We are like newly born  infants who have just left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb.  Never having experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which  is happening around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our  mother through her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should  become familiar with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature  and humankind’s in general, we are born into environments where they can  be explored. The people around us are our only teachers and by copying  their behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them. 

This is what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are  sharing earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited  killing, maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the  grownups around them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be  accepted as full members of society. Wishing to be like the others,  these young souls have precious little choice but joining those around  them in their thinking and activities. This places them into polar  opposition to old and experienced souls who are in the process of  developing their Christ nature. This means learning to love wisely, the  way God loves all of us, His/Her children of the Earth, without  exception. Each can only find out through their own experiences the  truth of the saying that love understands all and because of it forgives  all. 

When we forgive our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we  love them as children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind  and all life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But,  considering what the future has in store for these youngsters, including  reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you  think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in  place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may  be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t  have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence  to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to  people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than  anything else. 

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that any kind of suffering  we inflict upon others during any stage of our development does  eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then in a future one.  Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and wisdom sees to it  that this should only happen when our earthly self has grown strong  enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the ignorance of  our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around with us is  our earthly personality with all its flaws and imperfections, weaknesses  as well as strengths. 

However, that is not the way God created us. The small earthly self was  developed by none other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In  previous ones this part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles  we now have to struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives.  Every bit of the Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their  lifetimes will eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of  that we can be sure, even though to come about may take a thousand  lifetimes ahead. The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we  shall be sufficiently evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall  know that they are constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact  that they can and will not do our work for us, all we have to do is  humbly request their support. For anyone who asks, they are always  willing to give sufficient strength and courage to deal with what has to  be faced.

Whatever my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I  have to endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it  serves the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering.  Through our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin  to stir from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and  animal alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through.  And that arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as  for everyone else who is afflicted in some  way and anyone who is less  well off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep  inner urge to somehow bring relief of some kind.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *    ​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty-One
*_
*Growing Up
*








The essence of what I want to tell you today is that
Little by little, every human spirit and soul has to
Grow up and wean itself.
From an embryo who draws its nourishment 
From its mother’s blood,
We become an infant who drinks her milk.
But all along we are searchers of wisdom and truth,
Treasure-seekers and hunters of invisible gains.

Imagine how a conversation with an embryo would go.
It might start with something like: 
‘The world outside your womb is vast and intricate.
There are wheat fields, mountain passes
And orchards in bloom.
At night you can see millions of galaxies
And in the Sun’s light maybe watch 
Friends dancing at a wedding.’

If you asked the embryo: ‘Would you prefer
To stay where you are, cooped up in the dark, 
With your eyes closed?’
At that stage of its development 
The small earthly self to be would probably reply:
‘I only know what I am experiencing now.
When you talk of other worlds,
It sounds to me like hallucinations.’

From Rumi’s ‘Mathnawi’
1207-1273
Persian Muslim poet, jurist, theologian and Sufi mystic.
His writings are descriptions of everything in Heaven and Earth.
Adapted by Aquarius
​Each time the door of the spirit world,   our true home, closes behind us and we once more reborn into another   lifetime on the Earth plane, during the embryo phase of our earthly   sojourns the only thing about life we know is our present state. Of   necessity this happens to every one of us the first few times around.   And that’s the way young and experienced souls in our midst perceive   themselves and their existence. The Divine spark in them is still   slumbering for the simple reason that their time for its wakening has   not yet come because their earthly selves have not yet sufficiently   experienced life in physicality and learned about it.

The law of life is love and the essence of every human being is love,   even though for a long time this may not show itself in their behaviour   patterns. Nonetheless, from love we come and to love each one of us   eventually returns. Times in earthly life at first serve the exploration   of everything that is not love, for example hatred and greed, violence   and crime, sickness and death. During this phase of our development we   are interested in anything that creates suffering for those around us   and our world. Even though we are unaware of what is happening to us,  in  the fullness of time every bit of it returns to us and we find   ourselves at the receiving end. Through these happenings our own soul   and that of humankind, our whole world and the whole of Creation become   familiar with these characteristics. Because they belong to humankind’s   lower and unevolved nature, in due course they have to be worked on  and  overcome. 

This is a process in which we, individually and collectively, are   constantly growing in wisdom and understanding. Through this our   consciousness and that of our race slowly expands and everybody in the   end reaches the point of rediscovering who we are, where we have come   from and where we are going to. We then find it far more enjoyable by   far to pursue that which is positive and wholesome, good, right and   beautiful. We feel drawn to them because that’s the only way we can be   true to our real nature. This heralds that, at least for us, a vast   evolutionary circle has closed, another chapter of our development is   complete and we are ready for moving on to lessons of a higher nature.   That applies as much to each one of us individually as it does   collectively to our whole race and world.
From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty-Two

*_*I Believe*







I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayer is heard
And someone in the great ‘out there’
Is listening to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

I don’t just believe, I know that
The darkest hour is just before the dawn.
I know this is true because 
The world around me acts like 
A mirror of what’s happening on the 
Inner levels, the spiritual background,
Of our earthly existence. 
I know that regardless of the many dark things 
That are still taking place in many places, 
A new day is dawning for each one of us 
And also our whole world. 

My consciousness has changed gear from 
The blind belief of the Piscean Age
To the state of knowing of the Aquarian Age.
There’s a world of difference between the two.
Now my faith and trust in the goodness of life
That’s been given to us is something 
That cannot be taken away of destroyed 
By anyone or anything any more.
Hallelujah! 

Jimmy Shirl &Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Believe’ 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty-Three
*_
*I Believe In Miracles
*






I believe in thoughts to share and feelings to discuss.
I believe in miracles, I believe in us.

I believe in sunny days, the cleansing touch of rain,
In special moments that form an endless chain.

I believe in quiet nights and brilliant starlit skies,
In tender sights that stir all loving hearts.

I believe in positives and truths that form a plus,
In loving and sharing. I believe in us.

I believe in and trust God’s great plan of life and 
A positive and beneficial outcome of all things.
I believe that goodness is in all human souls
And that it eventually shows,
No matter how long this may take in some.
I believe that we and all life have always rested safely in
The Great Father/Mother’s loving hands.
I believe that all is well and sure to come right in the end,
For each and every one of us and our world.

I believe in the ever increasing healing power 
Of the love that is created when 
The human and Divine aspects of life join forces.
I believe that this is bringing about 
The greatest healing miracle ever,
Which is taking place right here and now,
For us and everything that shares Earth life with us.

I believe, nay, I know, feel and trust,
With all my heart and soul,
That this is the truth.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty-Four

The Battle Hymn Of The Republic
*_

_*



*_

 Mine eyes have seen the glory
Of the coming of the Lord.
He is trampling out the vintage
Where the grapes of wrath are stored.
He has loosed the fateful lightening
Of His terrible swift sword.
His truth is marching on.

I have seen him in the watch-fires
Of a hundred circling camps.
They have built him an altar
In the evening dews and damps.
I have read his righteous sentence
By dim and flaring lamps.
His day is marching on.

Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
His truth is marching on.

I have read a fiery gospel
Writ in burnished rows of steel.
As ye deal with my contemptors,
So with you my grace shall deal.
Let the hero, born of woman,
Crush the serpent with his heel,
Since my God is marching on.

He has sounded forth the trumpet
That shall never call retreat.
He is sifting out the hearts of men
Before His judgment-seat.
Oh, be swift, my soul.
To answer him be jubilant, my feet.
Our God is marching on.

Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
His truth is marching on.
His truth is marching on.

Julia Ward
​On April 3, 1968, Dr. Martin Luther King    Jr., the Baptist minister and political activist, rose to speak in    support of striking sanitation workers in Memphis, Tennessee. ‘I want    you to know tonight, that we, as a people, will get to the Promised    Land,’ King announced. ‘And I’m happy, tonight. I’m not worried about    anything. I’m not fearing any man.’ And then he closed in his lyrical    voice: ‘Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord.’ The    next day he lay dying on the second floor of the Lorraine Motel, struck    in the cheek by an assassin’s bullet. 

The last line that King ever spoke in public came from the song ‘The    Battle Hymn of the Republic,’ written by Julia Ward Howe in 1861. It was    a fitting finale to the life of a great American because the story of    the ‘Battle Hymn’ is the story of the United States. The song, now    approaching its 150th anniversary, is a hallowed treasure and a second    national anthem. The country has turned to it repeatedly in national    crises. The ‘Battle Hymn’ has inspired suffragists and labour    organisers, civil rights leaders and novelists, for example John    Steinbeck in ‘The Grapes of Wrath’.

Since time immemorial the snake has been a symbol of the wisdom and    truth of the Great Mother of all life. No matter how hard the religions    of our world, during the times of the patriarchy with its all-male    Divinity, tried to crush under the Mother’s love, kindness and wisdom    under its boots, it cannot be suppressed forever. The truth will always    be out in the end and with the arrival of the Age of Aquarius the time    is right for its emergence. 

To me, this song is the epitome of a battle hymn for our whole world and    Martin’s vision of the Promised Land is not merely for Christians but    all humankind. And although this song is not at all my kind of music,    the Mormon Tabernacle Choir’s interpretation moves me to tears, each    time I listen to it. To my mind it’s one of the finest pieces of  choral   music altogether. What appeals to me most about it that yes,  God’s  truth  does keep marching on. Irrespective of how hard the  religions of  our  world have always tried to keep us away from it and  no doubt will   continue to do for a while, it is now with us for all to  see whose   perception of life has sufficiently opened.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Battle Hymn Of The Republic’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of  Snakes’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​

* * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty-Five

*_​ *I Can See Clearly Now
*​ 




​ For far too long the fog and mists of  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature and  our own, and of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence have  been clouding humankind’s vision and understanding. The spiritual wisdom  and knowledge that is flowing ever more powerfully directly from the  Highest levels of life into the consciousness of our world are clearing  them away. And an ever more beautiful picture emerges of the bright and  sunny future that indeed lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why  there is every reason for our hearts and souls to rejoice and sing: 
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Can See Clearly Now’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One - Part Twenty-Six
*_
_*The Cross We Bear
*_






However heavy our cross
And great our pain,
God’s Sun will always shine
After any kind of rain.

Sometimes we stumble
On other occasions we fall.
God and the Angels never refuse help
To those who call.

The Great Father/Mother of all life
Is with and part of us and 
Therefore not only knows about
But takes part in every one of 
Our heartaches, pains and tears. 

If we ask for help from the Highest,
The wise ones in charge of us have 
The power to make our troubles disappear,
Just like waving a magic wand.

Yet, that’s not what they do,
Because it would stop us from growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
We would never learn to tap into
And develop our own inner strength and
Bring forth and work with 
The characteristics of our Christ nature.

Because of this, instead they guide us intuitively 
To someone who can show us 
How to explore the higher purpose
And meaning of our life and 
The reasons why we are suffering,
Thus making the burden of our cross
Lighter and easier to endure.

May the Great White Spirit
Fill your days with the blessing and healing power 
Of His/Her love, wisdom and peace.
Be good, kind and loving to everybody.
Never forget that we all have to bear our own cross
And that is the earthly personality we ourselves 
Created through the thinking and behaviour of past lifetimes. 
That’s why each now has to fight their own inner and outer battles.​
The cross is one of the most ancient   symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but   merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that   preceded it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and   crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It was   originally meant to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and   rise above all happenings on the physical plane. During its many   journeys through this particular form of existence all human spirits and   souls remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness that Earth  life  presents. 

There is no point in fighting against this, as the material and   spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is compulsory and   unavoidable because it is essential for our individual and collective   evolution. The best we can do is go with the flow and submit ourselves   willingly to whatever duties present themselves. This brings us much   more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than   anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that   we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them.

Because all life is consciousness,   whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, every human being on   this plane is constantly in search of consciousness expanding   experiences. The degree to which this is happening depends on our   actions and reactions to the experiences that come our way in every one   of our daily encounters. Independent of whether they are insignificant   or great, sweet or bitter, each one is meant to provide us with further   opportunities for evolving through growing in wisdom and  understanding.  And the extent of the spiritual power we are gaining  with the passing of  time depends entirely on how conscious we are of  how everything in the  final analysis is designed and sent to us by the  wise ones in charge of  us in the higher realms of life.
From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Unerring Justice
*_
_*





*_​The essence of an extract from a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  Stella Polaris February/March 2018 under the heading ‘The Inner  Awakening’: ‘The law of life is love and evolution through love. God is  the law and the law is God, whose love and laws pervade and rule every  level of the whole of Creation. The Universal laws cannot be influenced  by anything that would change their course and corrupted them. They know  no punishment or retribution and they do not judge. God’s justice is  perfect. Errors or miscarriages of justice are unknown on the inner  spiritual levels of life. Every outer manifestation is an extension of  the inner ones and therefore has the same qualities and characteristics.  

‘The law of Karma is not by any means something negative, as many  earthlings believe it to be. It is completely neutral and returns as  many good and positive things as negative and evil ones to its sender.  The law just is and functions exceedingly well. The only thing it has in  mind for humankind is providing opportunities for consciousness  expanding experiences that help every one of God’s children of the Earth  to grow in wisdom and understanding, whilst redeeming itself and making  good where it once sinned. 

‘In the whole of Creation there is no such thing as chances, accidents  or coincidences.  Everything that happens is in keeping with God’s great  plan of life and is the result of the law of Karma. In your world this  is true for the events that on the surface of life are so tragic and  hard to endure. If you had access to the Akashic Records *, you would be  able to see for yourself that these occurrences are always the  outworking of the Karmic law of cause and effect. In broad outlines  their conditions are as similar as possible to those that once set the  karmic wheels in motion. This goes for anyone who is directly or  indirectly affected by the events and also the groups and nations they  belong to. This is how the whole of humankind, individually and  collectively, is constantly in the process of redeeming some of its  karmic debts.

‘But the story does by no means end here. It is a well known fact in  your world that difficult and traumatic times have the power of bringing  out the best and noblest qualities in many people. That’s how the  infinite wisdom of the Great Father/Mother eventually assists His/Her  human children of the Earth with the development of their own Christ  nature. Through manifesting it in earthly life good and positive Karma  is created that wipes out ever more of your Karmic debts. This is the  only way the Universal Christ, not as an outside force but from within  your own inner being, in due course can save and redeem each one of you  and your world. It is for this reason that some people feel drawn to the  rescue services and when the need for it arises, risk and sometimes  give their own lives for the sake of others.

‘And because God’s characteristics and powers are also in you, every one  of you carries the power within – if only in its slumbering state thus  far – for sowing the seeds of a more beautiful and peaceful world. Your  present is occupied with attending to your karmic obligations and making  every effort to go about it in the right manner. Learning to control  your thought processes and living in harmony with God’s Universal laws  empowers you to sow the right seeds in our present lifetime. The  knowledge of this is the instrument God and the Angels are placing into  everyone’s own hands – or rather heart and soul – for making their own  contribution towards positively influencing your own future and that of  your whole world.

‘In the long run it is irrelevant whether Christianity or any other  belief system survives. It’s the Christ spirit in every human heart and  soul, in its total and unconditional surrender to its Highest or God  Self. Its kindness and goodwill, tolerance and love for all lifeforms is  the only authority who can save and redeem each one of us and our  world. We, your spirit friends and helpers, are part of it and working  on it – together with you on the one hand and with God and the Angels  and Masters on the higher and highest levels of life on the other.  No-one on their own has any true power, but together with them makes us  so strong and powerful that anything can be done and performing miracles  is easy. 

‘And if you are longing to find truth, all you have to do is gain access  to the wise one, the living God within you. On that level of  consciousness the meaning of God’s love is known and you are meant to  use the knowledge we are bringing you about it in your everyday life. In  words, thoughts and actions show the people around you how they too can  find their own way to God’s light, i.e. wisdom and knowledge. Encourage  them to do their share of preparing for a golden harvest on the Earth  by sharing the seeds that are coming their way with as many as possible.  

‘Keep the glorious vision of the new golden age in mind and do not allow  anything to deter you and do not be disappointed when you see but a few  results of your work. Hold steadfast onto the vision that we are giving  you about the age of love and peace, wisdom and truth, that is sure to  come into being as ever more of you desire it and willingly and  unselfishly work on making their contribution to bringing your new world  into being. And because God is in everything and at all times is  manifests Him/Herself through the Universal laws, in the fullness of  time perfection and joy will come to your world through everyone’s own  efforts.

‘You will then be experiencing a life that none of you can as yet  imagine, even in your wildest dreams. It is going to be a life of beauty  and joy, health and harmony and the love that is the supreme ruler of  the spirit spheres. They are spheres of pure light and beauty that are  far beyond the world of desires of your present existence and the astral  worlds. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance darkness. Peace  be with each one of you as you journey onward into the light of full  conscious awareness. There is nothing to fear. God, the Angels and we  are with each one of you, holding your hands, giving of our courage and  strength, and showing the way whenever someone asks for it. As everybody  is required to do their share of the work involved, do your best to  spread the good news we are bring you. 

‘Whenever you wish to find out whether someone is telling you the truth,  go to your inner guidance. It knows the way of all things and will  never lead you astray. Naturally, this also applies to the knowledge we  are bringing you.’
From ‘Our World In Transition’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Twenty-Eight
*_
​ _*Change Our World

*_




​ If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From Fool To Wise One – Part Twenty-Nine

First Healer Heal Thyself
*_
_*




*_
​Someone  told me the other day: ‘Hospitals are full of religious people fighting  against their God’s will.’ It’s not just our hospitals that are filled  with them, but our whole world and that is for the simple reason that  they do not yet comprehend who or what God is. They have still to  discover that God is as much part of them as they are part of God; that  they themselves are God; that doctors and hospitals have no power for  healing anyone; and that the same powers and characteristics that are in  God are also in every human being. The only difference is that in some  of us they are partly or fully developed, while in others they are still  in their slumbering state, waiting to wake up. When the right moment  has come, they will do so and begin to rise into the person’s conscious  awareness. They too can then take charge of their healing powers and  speed up its process.

Yet, if you or I wanted to tell people  about this, they would only understand if their time for doing so had  come. As the Old Testament’s book of Ecclesiastes tells us: There is a  time and a season for everything in God’s great plan of life and the  small plan for our present lifetime that reveals itself through  everyone’s birthchart._*
To Everything, There Is A Season*_

And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

​The  book takes its name from the Greek ekklesiastes, a translation of the  title by which the central figure refers to himself, in this case  Kohelet, which means something like one who convenes or addresses an  assembly. Ecclesiastes is thought to have been written by King Solomon  in his old age.From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope

*




_​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Labours Of Hercules - *__*The Eleventh Labour*_

_*Cleansing Human Consciousness *_

_*A Truly Herculean Task
*_

_*




*_​Heracles was one of the greatest of  Greek mythology’s Divine heroes. He was one of the Argonauts and famous  for his strength and his numerous far-ranging adventures. The Argonauts  were a legendary band of heroes, who in the years before the Trojan War  accompanied Jason to Colchis in his quest for the Golden Fleece. Their  name is derived from their ship, the Argo, named after its builder,  Argus. Argus Panoptes was a primordial giant who was described as having  multiple, often one hundred, eyes. 

Our hero was the son of Zeus, the father of the Gods and supreme deity.  His mother was a mortal woman by the name of Alcmene. In the later Roman  religion and mythology Heracles’ name changed to Hercules, whose father  was Jupiter, king of the Gods and God of sky and thunder. Jupiter was  the chief deity of the Roman state religion during the Republican and  Imperial eras, until Christianity became dominant throughout the Roman  Empire. Zeus is said to have negotiated with Numa Pompilius, the second  king of Rome, to establish the principles of Roman religion such as  sacrifice. 

Heracles/Hercules’ mother was a woman who belonged to the Earth plane.  Like most heroes of the ancient world, our two were half human and half  Divine. As Christianity has its roots in both traditions, as well as all  other religions that were still practised at the time, the legend of  Jesus as the hero who rises above all obstacles is clearly an extension  and natural continuation of the old tale. It represents another  variation on an ancient theme. Each time the story of this hero is  retold, it has to be in keeping with the level of humankind’s spiritual  development at that particular time. Its contents depend on how much  understanding we, individually and as a race, have gained up to that  point. For this purpose every new hero is placed in a different setting  and a new name has to be invented for him. 

The first requirement every new tale had to fulfil was the hiding of the  esoteric wisdom of the Ancient Teachings. With the help of the Angels  in charge of us these teachings were given to humankind, God’s children  of the Earth, directly from the Source of all being. The esoteric wisdom  and truth they brought came down the ages and reached us in ever new  disguises. With the passing of time, this camouflage grew ever more  transparent, so that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of  the myths and legends that were given in this way would gradually be  easier to detect and interpret. This has always been the intention  behind each one of them. 

Each one of the tales was designed to capture people’s imagination and  communicate with their hearts and souls. Without this it would be  impossible for any of the new religions that appeared from time to time,  to carry its followers along and arouse in them the necessary religious  fervour. They would then lack the zeal to fight for and if need be  would be prepared to sacrifice their lives trying to help their new  believe to achieve the top position of the religious league table.

Even though the scribes on every occasion must have known that what they  were creating was nothing but a new myth and that their tale was pure  fantasy, their story had to have a ring of truth about it. Basing them  on events of the past described by sacred teachings of the old religions  made this easier. Furthermore, the legend had to contain promises of  things and events to come which could be recognised by the disciples to  be as something desirable to strive for. How else would anyone believe a  new movement and decide to follow its leaders?

Bearing these points in mind, from the evolutionary point we have  reached by now, the stories of Heracles/Hercules/Jesus in truth contain  one and the same message for our whole race and the spiritual  development of each one of us within this monad. The most essential  element of the Jesus legend had to be added to the tales that came  before it. For a long time prophecies had circulated about the  appearance of a messiah, who would be capable of saving and redeeming us  and our world from all our sins. 

This theme was skilfully built into the new myth and the story was told  in a manner which created the impression that its hero came into our  world as the fulfilment of these promises. As it was still far too early  to reveal to the mass of people God’s true nature and our own, as young  Gods in the making, for quite a long time to come it would be necessary  to hide the story’s underlying esoteric meanings. To understand why and  how this was possible, it needs to be born in mind that very few people  could read and write in those days. Storytellers and itinerant  preachers travelled the length and breadth of countries in search of  people who were willing to listen to the messages they brought. They  were hoping that some of them would be fired into joining and following  them and their new movement. 

As these wandering minstrels were speaking from memory, ever more  fantastic details and fabulous deeds were steadily added onto the  original tale, which they themselves had picked up somewhere. As folks  back then were extremely gullible and superstitious, the story and its  following grew and prospered. And once more let’s not think in terms of  ‘them’ and ‘us’, but only of ‘we’ and ‘us’. To my mind there is every  likelihood that we, the more highly evolved souls in our midst, were  among them at least in some of our lifetimes. If you had been one of the  travelling salesmen of spiritual ideas, who convincingly enough  promised me salvation and the redemption of all my sins, I probably  would have followed you whoever you may have been and wherever you  wanted me to go.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Beginning Of The Jesus Story
*_
_*




*_​Fast forward now for about three hundred  years to the time when the number of believers in the new tale had  grown so strong that it was inevitable that sooner or later a bright  spark somewhere would recognise its potential for exploiting it for  selfish gains. Clearly, the time for writing it down had come and it did  not take long until the Roman emperor, from 306 to 337 AD, Constantine  the Great, also known as Constantine I or Saint Constantine recognised  that great spiritual and political capital could be made out of the new  tale. 

Through cleverly manipulating it and applying it to achieve his ends of  increased power and possible world domination, Constantine became the  first Christian emperor and a significant figure in the history of  Christianity. The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, built on his orders at  the site where Jesus’ tomb in Jerusalem is supposed to have been, soon  became the holiest place in Christendom. The Papal claim to temporal  power is believed to have been based on the Donation of Constantine. To  this day, he is venerated as a saint by Eastern Orthodox Christians,  Byzantine Catholics and Anglicans.

There is no need for me to investigate the nature of Constantine’s  relationship with the Christian Church here, as Timothy Freke and Peter  Gandy in their book ‘The Jesus Mysteries’ have done this much better  than I could ever hope to do. The two most relevant chapters of this  book have already been shared with you in another part of my jottings  under the heading ‘The Great Cover-Up’. If you are as yet unfamiliar with it, please follow the link here or at the end of this chapter. 

The research of Freke and Gandy revealed that before a church was set up  by Constantine, the early Christians were all Gnostics. The word comes  from the Greek gnostikos = learned and gnosis = knowledge. The Gnostics  were given this name because they knew that the hero of the then  circulating tales about a holy man, who had descended from the highest  levels of life to walk the Earth with humankind as its teacher, were  just that: stories, no more and no less. The prophets of the sacred  texts of old had announced for a very long time that a man would one day  appear in our world to save and redeem humankind. 

The Gnostics were highly advanced souls who knew that such tales should  never be taken literally. They were aware that sacred wisdom and truth  in the form of esoteric metaphors and allegories was hiding behind their  surface words. They appreciated that each one of them had been given by  the Highest forces of life with the greatest of love and care to assist  humankind with getting a better idea of its pathway through Earth life  and to explain to us in ways that could easily be grasped the various  initiations each one of us eventually has to undergo.

The Angels knew that revealing such things to the mass of people would  have to wait until we and our world had sufficiently absorbed the  lessons of the patriarchy. They were specifically designed to show us  how deep human spirits in earthly life are capable of sinking in their  selfish pursuit of power, fame and glory. There is probably nothing in  the whole of Creation to excel our human nature when it comes to cruelty  and depravity, greed and corruption, and the gross baseness of human  behaviour towards each other each one of us in the early stages of our  development as earthlings displays. 

To provide us with a tool for taking us down to the greatest depths of  this road of pain and suffering, darkness and depravity, the Angels  inspired Eusebius, Constantine’s spin doctor, to cobble together the  Jesus story. Its details were culled from the sacred teachings of the  religions that already were in existence, though a new name had to be  invented for the new story’s hero. Taken straight from the old  religions, all other elements merely had to be placed in different  settings from that of the old stories but with which people were  familiar and could associate with in their minds.

This enterprise followed the age-old tradition of storytelling, which  decreed that a story is not worth telling unless its events are wrapped  around a personality with heroic and superhuman inclinations. He has to  be capable of conquering everything that comes his way, just the same as  Heracles/Hercules and many other male protagonists before them, merely  in a somewhat different way in keeping with the customs of the time in  question. The crowning glory of such exercises is the fact that a  storyteller worth his salt never allows the truth to interfere with his  spinning of a good yarn. The Jesus story is probably one of the finest  examples of this. 

But all legendary heroes before Jesus had the same symbolic meaning and  were bringing an identical message to humankind struggling on the Earth  plane. The main difference between them and the hero of our new tale is  that the old protagonists were known to be metaphors and allegories  only. The people accepted them as such. The Greek legends that have come  down the ages to us and our world have their roots in the even more  ancient Egyptian mythological tales. 

Gnosticism existed long before literalism appeared on the scene. It  seems to me the latter had to be invented, as the Gnostics already  experienced God as being an integral part of themselves. They knew that  the Divine was not something that could only be found in temples and  churches and their sacred writings. With the help of spreading such  beliefs, the priesthoods slowly but surely turned their scriptures into  perfect instruments for subjecting and exploiting people for selfish  personal gains, for satisfying their insatiable human hunger for power  and empire building. Greed and corruption, murder and intrigue were the  order of the day among those grappling for top positions in the  hierarchy’s ranks, with their lust for power and conquest of souls and –  more to the point – people’s possessions. The sad catalogue of human  suffering this caused blossomed and bloomed and was given free reign  under the protective cloak of what in those days went under the name of  religion. 

In order to make all this possible, the latest arrival on humankind’s  heroic scene had to be different. Basically, it was all very simple.  Jesus was declared to be a historical figure and the events he was  involved in were presented as historical facts. This turned the new tale  into a just the right tool for the endless warmongering of the coming  centuries and millennia, forever attempting to systematically destroy or  at least suppress the religions that had existed a long time before  Christianity appeared on the scene. 

If any of the followers of the other belief systems were unwilling to  agree with and join the new religion and accept its way of being  presented as the truth and nothing but the most holy truth, they were  removed from the scene in whatever manner was considered to be  necessary, if need be just wiped out. Literalism provided the churches  with an ideal instrument for doing just that. The followers of other  religions, who were equally fanatic and misguided, down the ages have  been doing nothing more
 than following the example of Christianity.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christianity’s Foundations
*_
_*




*_
​Christianity’s  foundations are rock-solid and sound, but they only become visible when  one knocks the outer structure of literalism down and behind them  reveals the glorious wonder and truth of the most Ancient Teachings of  all, which to this day are not accepted by many devout church-attending  Christians.

Under Constantine’s rulership the new tale of the  Jesus myth became the underpinning of the Christian movement through the  ages. The success of the new religion was secured by proclaiming that  it had to be taken literally, as every one of its words had come  directly from God’s mouth. It was declared to be unfailingly true and  any attempts at calling the bluff about these statements were suppressed  by any means available, especially the power of the sword. Laid into  the hands of the Roman state and church authorities, the new myth was  quite literally a Heaven-sent for gradually wiping out every last  remnants of the Goddess’ wisdom and truth. Provided with this lethal  weapon, Christianity took us and our world ever deeper into the dungeon  of the darkness and suffering of the patriarchy.

The new religion  provided humankind with a plentiful supply of excuses for declaring war  on anyone who refused to believe that the Jesus legend really was a  historic document and true in every last detail and word. It did not  take long until it had developed into one of humankind’s finest lethal  warheads. As time went by, it was used with the utmost efficiency to  systematically wipe out every last shred – well, almost as we shall soon  see – of evidence of the Gnostics’ existence and their beliefs, in  which the Jesus story undoubtedly has its roots.

Such things were  possible in the days when very few could read and write, and  communicating with other countries and civilisations was extremely  difficult. And nobody in Constantine’s time could have expected that  more than two thousand years later, people would go in search of  evidence against him and his rulership with the help of the religion  that was created on his instructions during his reign.

Sowing the  seeds of hatred created ever more plausible pretexts for going to war  against all non-believers of this new belief system. This also opened  the doors wide for the persecution of the Jewish people, because  Constantine’s religion accused them of having killed the young God of  the Christians, Jesus Christ. As a result, for centuries Jewish people  would be hounded and discriminated against, throughout our world. This  found its crescendo in the horror of the holocaust, Hitler’s ‘final  solution’ for what the Nazis indoctrinated the German people to believe  were the problems created by the Jewish race.

So much suffering  for the sake of what in the end turned out as nothing but a false  belief! It had been created quite deliberately in this particular manner  and in cold blood, so that it could be used as a tool for the  subjugation, domination and exploitation of the mass of people. And that  by a religion that was trying to convince people that its God is love!

Many  years ago, I read somewhere that the Jewish race can be likened to a  giant clearing house for souls with particularly heavy karmic debts to  pay. The events of their maltreatment, especially in the most recent  past mentioned above, set me wondering for what other reasons anyone  would need to be subjected to such horrors. Appreciating that nothing in  this life happens perchance or by accident, but has meaning and serves a  higher purpose, all we can do is kneel before the suffering of our  whole world. We need to pray for forgiveness for every one of us,  including ourselves and the roles we too must have played through the  ages on the downwards pointing spiral of humankind’s evolutionary  pathway.

For a complete all-round human earthly education, this  road first takes each one of us down into exploring the lower and lowest  characteristics of our nature. Avarice, greed and corruption,  selfishness, cruelty and craving for power have to be experienced to the  fullest before we can turn our back on them and begin the upwards climb  into getting to know our higher and highest character traces. Only when  the lower lessons have been sufficiently attended to, at the giving as  well as the receiving end, can our ascent start.

Those who are  already moving in the upwards direction, have every reason for gladness  and expressing their thankful for all that once was in our lives, now is  and forever will be. We do well to remind ourselves regularly that we  have no right to sit in judgement over anyone who is still taking part  in the lower and lowest lessons. To paraphrase what the Jesus legend  tells us in St John 8:7: ‘Let those of us who are without sin be the  first to throw a stone at anyone.’

It makes me shudder to look  back on the suffering of truly Cosmic proportions, which we have been  inflicting upon each other. Yet, when considered in the light of our  evolutionary pathway as young Gods in the making, one can recognise that  all of it was a ‘worthy’ instrument for moulding us, the human children  of God in our disguise as earthlings, into the awareness of our true  identity. Bearing in mind that we are sparks of the Divine, it is  probably not surprising that most of our race’s warfaring seems to have  been carried out in the name of one religion or another. Being spirits  and souls who are experiencing life in physicality, matters of the  spirit and therefore religions somehow for a very long time formed an in  important part of our consciousness. Even in declared atheists this  aspect of human nature rests in the recesses of their subconscious.

Fortunately,  a vast circle of life is in the process of closing and one chapter of  our race’s development is nearing its natural end. And once more there  probably is no need for astonishment that, in keeping with the fact that  the darkest hour comes just before the dawn, to reach this point we and  our world first had to work our way through the living inferno and  Armageddon, rolled into one, of the two World Wars. But now we are  definitely returning to the knowledge of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.  As each one of us turns into a Gnostic, we are living proof that these  things cannot be suppressed forever by anyone.

The followers of  Gnosticism, as likely as not you and I among them, were hunted by  Christianity. For a while they managed to disappear underground, but  eventually all of them were wiped out by whatever means possible.  However, unknown to the outside world for a long time, something of  their work remained. It was found in December 1945 in a place called Nag  Hammadi, a city in Upper Egypt, known as Chenoboskion in classical  antiquity. It is located on the west bank of the Nile in the Qena  Governorate, about eighty kilometres north-west of Luxor.

These  days Nag Hammadi is best known for being the site where local farmers  once found a sealed earthenware jar which contained thirteen  leather-bound papyrus codices, together with pages torn from another  book. The mother of the farmers burned one of the books and parts of a  second, including its cover. But twelve of these books survived, though  one without its cover and the loose pages. These writings date back to  the second century AD and comprise fifty-two mostly Gnostic tractates,  which were found in a single grave site. The contents of the  Coptic-bound codices were written in Coptic, but the works are thought  to probably be all translations from Greek. The Nag Hammadi codices  contain the only complete copy of the Gospel of Thomas. All texts were  made public in 1975 and are now available online.

The seed of the  Gnostics’ faith and trust in the belief that the long promised saviour  and redeemer, the Christ, would eventually be born in every human heart  and soul, is now beginning to bear rich fruit. It is likely that they  felt intuitively that this could not happen until the time was right and  therefore could only be experienced in some far distant lifetime. Here  we are and that time is now. Hallelujah! Thanks and praise be to God and  the Angels for bringing us safely to this point, and for rewarding our  trust and patience by allowing us to take part in the major  transformation our world is undergoing at present.

 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Neptune And The Age Of Pisces
*_
_*




*_
​Although  the Age of Pisces now lies behind us, let’s stay with it for a moment  and try to understand the events of those days and why they happened.  Pisces is the last sign in the zodiac, the twelfth house is its natural  domain and its astrological glyph is two fish tied in the middle by a  silver thread. The sign and the house are of the soul and of Karma and  it is for good reason that they are known as the places of our own  undoing.

Pisces is co-ruled by the planets Jupiter and Neptune.  Each one represents a different aspect of the Divine. Jupiter on its own  is also the ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of higher education of all  kinds. The nature of this planet is expansive and jovial, gullible and  gaseous. During the lowest phase of our earthly development this is  experienced as a liking for hot air, the storyteller and raconteur, who  doesn’t allow the truth to interfere with the spinning of a good yarn,  and the show-person of the zodiac. During lifetimes in Sagittarius our  superconscious faculties begin to open up and develop. Religious  institutions and their employees are ruled by this sign.

Neptune  is other-worldly, devious and deceptive. The influence of its energies  makes itself felt gradually in our world. Insidiously and unknown to our  conscious awareness, they sneak through the backdoor – so to speak –  into our awareness, and are centred on five words beginning with ‘d’:  disintegration, disorientation, dissolution, deception and  disillusionment. Under the influence of the combined energies of the two  planets, the greatest deception our world had ever seen came into  being. It plunged us and our world into experiencing first hand, time  and again either at the giving or the receiving end, into the depths of  cruelty and inhumanness, depravity and degradation human souls at the  most basic stage of their development are capable of. And whether we  like this fact or not, this too has been and still is part of God’s  great evolutionary plan of life.

Having explored some of the  manifestations of the lower and lowest characteristics of Jupiter and  Neptune and experienced their influence on us and our world during the  Piscean Age, we are now ready to move on to learn all about their higher  and highest expressions. Neptune’s energies are the Universe’s highest  love vibration, which knows and understand nothing of earthly concerns.  Venus represents the lower love vibrations. Neptune’s positive qualities  can provide those who are strongly under the influence of this planet’s  energies with receptivity and impressionability of a special kind, as  well as a sympathetic understanding of people. They possess the gift of  fantasy and imagination, sensitivity and a love for quiet  contemplations, a sympathetic understanding and compassionate  sensitivity towards other people’s suffering, a dreamy nature and a  natural talent for things that belong to the higher and highest realms  of life like mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship.

As  the time was not yet right for developing these things during the  Piscean Age, they had to be suppressed until that phase of our  development had been left behind. Only then did we begin to gradually  move towards mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship again to  re-discover and take possession of them. On the negative side Neptune’s  energies reveal their presence as too much impressionability and  gullibility, over-sensitivity and vagueness, a lack of clarity and true  vision, confusion and fanciful notions, a tendency to deceive, lie and  defraud others. A lack of planning ability also enters into the picture.

Expressed  positively, Jupiter’s energies provide us and our world with harmony  and laws, as well as religious and philosophical beliefs. This is  accompanied by an urge for expansion, extension and enlargement. Jupiter  rules ownership and possession, as well as feelings of satisfaction.  Its highest intention is to bless us and our world with justice,  constructive inclinations, optimism, a social sense, high moral and  religious aspirations, and the ability to survey the whole. Jupiter’s  negative characteristics express themselves in disharmony, injustice,  quarrelsomeness, anti-social conduct, amoral behaviour, immorality, a  craving for pleasure, greed and an over-materialistic attitude towards  life.

Take a look at the negative aspects of both planets and add  them together. It only requires the most basic understanding of  astrology provided here to be able to see now only how but why the Jesus  legend, the foundation of the Christian faith, came into being. It was  because the law of evolution decrees that at the beginning of each sign  the lowest expressions of their ruling planet’s energies have to be  experienced. Through the suffering this causes, the human soul gradually  begins to reach for the higher and eventually the highest  manifestations.

And this is how, in the course of the Piscean  Age, lasting rather more than 2,000 years, we have slowly but surely  been working our way through Jupiter and Neptune’s negative  manifestations in ourselves and those around us. This means that by now  many, maybe most of us, are living on their higher rays. In the case of  Jupiter this means living on the ray of hope, faith and trust, and in  the case of Neptune on the ray of the illumination of the highest realms  in the Universe and being inspired by them.

Oh wonder! Oh  miracle! The greatest deception of all times was necessary and all along  has been a natural part of God’s evolutionary plan of life. Its  unfoldment is decided by the flow of energies that are available for us  and our world, affecting everything it contains at any given time. Even  the most awful things that ever took place and still are doing are in  truth part of this plan.
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Wisdom Of The Great Mother*_

_*




*_​The Great Mother of all life is  immensely kind, loving and wise. She knows each one of her beloved  children of the Earth and their true needs much better than we ourselves  do. Her wisdom has decreed that to teach us how to appreciate the value  of the things and people in our lives, this is only possible through  losing them. For example, through becoming ill we get to know the value  of good health. The deceptions of the self and others, and the cheating  and lying of the Piscean Age are no exception. With their help the  Universe teaches us how to appreciate truth and honesty, integrity and  loyalty. We do recognise and welcome then when they return to our world  at last. 

During the approximately six thousand years of patriarchy, which by now  has almost run its course, the Universe has been teaching us to  distinguish between the abuse and wise use of power. One of the main  purposes of this epoch has been to show us in the realities of Earth  life how the absence of the mellowing and civilising influence of the  Great Mother’s wisdom and love and the feminine in general can take a  whole world ever deeper into a darkest void of suffering and pain. 

With the arrival of the Aquarian Age this has slowly been changing, as  can be seen quite clearly from the events of the past hundred years or  so. The new age has already had a highly beneficial influence in our  world. The first signs were suffrage for all people, not merely the  higher ranks of humankind. Not long after came the vote for women and  slow beginnings of equal rights for them, so that they could once more  have their say in the running of our world. These things are part of the  Great Mother’s return into the conscious awareness of our world and  re-establishing the rulership of the wisdom and love of the feminine. 

The warmongering of the past in the end teaches even the slowest  learners the value of peace. But great obstacles had and still have to  be overcome by some of us before this goal can finally be reached for  our whole world. The sacred texts of the religions of our world to this  day are trying to do their best to hold back our race’s evolutionary  development. Although they have a great deal to answer for, in the long  run nobody can succeed with this. 

First in line is the Old Testament of the Bible, in particular the book  of Genesis. With the greatest of care it once sowed the seeds of  misogyny, the hatred of women, into the hearts and minds of its male  followers. Alas, these seeds have taken root only too well and are still  flowering in the hearts of the male population in various parts of our  world. The sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism,  Christianity and Islam, to this day contain at least parts of this Old  Testament. 

This term is generally used by most Christians for the first section of  their Bible, which is primarily based on the Hebrew Scriptures. It  consists of many different books written that were compiled and edited  by various authors over a period of centuries. It is not entirely clear  at what point the parameters of the Hebrew Bible, the basis for the  Christian Old Testament, were fixed. Some scholars believe that the  canon of this Bible was already established by about the third century  BC, and that the development of the various forms of the Christian Old  Testament continued for centuries.

The patriarchy’s carefully nurtured hatred and distrust of women  explains the rather dubious role Hera, a symbol of the Divine Mother,  plays in the Heracles legend. She was the wife of Zeus who was the king  of the Gods and Hera was his queen. When she found out about the infant  Heracles’ existence, she ordered two snakes to be secreted into his  crib. No doubt the readers of the tale are to believe that this was done  in a fit of jealousy. 

The baby’s nurse later finding him with a strangled serpent in each hand  and chattering delightedly to himself is an allegory for demonstrating  the boy’s superhuman strength and powers. The Jesus legend shows these  qualities with the descriptions of the miracles and wonders performed by  the Master. These characteristics are also part of each one of us.

Hera being part of Heracles’ name is an indication that although the  child came into this world through a mortal woman, this could not change  the fact that the Goddess and Mother of all life, the wife of  Zeus/Jupiter, is his mother in the Heavens, the highest plane of life,  is part of him. Greek and Roman mythology was a vital contributor to the  patriarchy. To feed the misogynistic demands of that time some more,  the child’s Heavenly mother was presented as a mean and jealous woman,  who commits the infamy of sneaking two serpents into the baby’s crib. 

This was necessary because the predecessors of the Abrahamic religions  of the patriarchy, which evolved from the Greek and Roman ones and  others before them, the Great Mother Goddess was worshipped and the  snake revered as the symbol of Her wisdom. But even when she appears in  the role of Hera, this mother does not want any one of Her children of  Earth to go through life without Her wisdom and love. And so she  provides this one with two serpents, knowing full well that by the time  of the Greco/Roman civilisations, She Herself had become a wicked  creature and the snake a symbol of darkness and evil. For human minds it  is almost impossible to comprehend the power and greatness of the love  that has always been the motivation behind everything that has ever  happened in our world and still does. But that undoubtedly is the case  so that we, Her beloved children, should learn from the experiences  these events would bring to us.
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Symbolism Of The Snakes
*_





​ The two snakes of the Heracles legend  represent the gifts bestowed upon the child by the masculine and  feminine aspects of its Divine parents. Their presence reveals that  Heracles, the same as you and me, although he has come into this world  through earthly and therefore mortal people, he also possesses the  powers of his Divine parents. We too contain them, although initially  only as a potential and in seed form. Our hero killing the serpents in  his infancy with his hands is a metaphor for the fact that in the early  stages of our development the powers of wisdom and love are killed off  and removed from our conscious awareness, shortly after each new entry  into Earth life. 

Each one of the Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories is filled with  symbolisms for humankind’s existence on the Earth plane. The two snakes  are an essential part of the attempts to explain to us the duality of  our Creator’s nature and our own. This duplicity consists of our higher  and lower nature, Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, positive and  negative, darkness and light, and so forth. In each one of us the snakes  are in need of being trained by us, until they have learnt to work  together in peace and harmony, the same as they are doing in our  Creator. When the snakes finally wind themselves around each other, all  dualities and aspects of our nature have been healed into one  harmoniously functioning unit. The Caduceus is a symbol of this process.  In ancient Greece and Rome it was a herald’s wand around which two  serpents were winding themselves. 

This kind of staff was carried by the messenger of the Gods, Hermes in  Greek mythology and Mercury in the Roman tradition. Their job was to  bring the fire of the Gods in the form of the wisdom and knowledge of  the Highest down to the Earth plane. Their aim was to alleviate the  suffering caused by humankind’s darkness of ignorance. Mercury is the  planetary ruler of Gemini, the Air sign responsible for the development  of our earthly minds, as well as Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of  zodiac. Adopted as the Western medical profession’s insignia in the  early twentieth century, the Caduceus symbolises and honours the  primordial origins of disease and the process of healing it. 

The Caduceus is an ancient symbol which is traditionally associated with  medicine and healing. It is also of significance in the fields of  science and mathematics and their application to earthly life, as well  as the evolution of human consciousness and serves as a model for the  structure of the Universe. The word Caduceus comes from the Greek word  ‘kerykeion’ and literally means Herald’s staff. In the days of yore a  herald was a messenger sent by monarchs to convey some kind of  proclamation. Their staff was thought to be a magical artefact or wand  associated with wisdom and the ability to perform mystical actions. And  so it is not surprising that this aspect of the staff is repeatedly  shown in the scriptures of Judaism, Christianity and Islam. It was once  believed to be a symbol of power and the axis or pole by which the  ancient messenger Gods travelled between Heaven and Earth. 

From the way the youngster disposes of the snakes by sheer brutal force  one could be tempted to deduct that none of the Great Mother’s wisdom  would ever be at the disposal of her least evolved, youngest children of  the Earth, symbolised by the crib. Heracles’ later heroic deeds,  however, show us that in truth the Divine gifts are bestowed upon all  God’s children of the Earth and were never given to any one of us in  vain. Wherever we go, they never leave us. It’s just that for a long  time they are merely at our disposal from the spiritual background of  life. Whenever someone in distress asks for them, they are there and at  all times ready to help in every possible way, but only in keeping with  the predestined pathway our soul has chosen for this lifetime, which is  known to them. 

Our young hero’s killing of the snakes while he is still in his cradle  represents our lesson during the earliest phases of our development, our  spiritual infancy and childhood. Young children are known to still have  a strong connection with the world of spirit, our true home. The  knowledge of the intimate connection and relationship we have with this  world and its inhabitants is usually shed as we grow up. This loss  teaches us what a cold and lonely existence earthly life can be when we  have been cut off from the conscious awareness of the spiritual  sustenance we constantly receive from the background of life. 

In truth it never really goes from any of us. Even when we are unaware  of its presence, it is there for us nonetheless. For a long time we  carry deep within our soul an uncertain feeling and a sense of having  lost something very precious, without actually knowing what it is we are  sorrowing for. This is the only way we can learn to appreciate the  value of our unseen and utterly reliable support system. It ensures  that, when we rediscover it, we shall never let go of it again. With  immense generosity and love the Universe sends us out into the world to  discover the powers of the hidden part of our being, so that through  real life experiences they can grow and bring forth our inner strengths.  

As life itself is the great teacher, the Universal Force in its infinite  wisdom, within certain limits, lets us have what we desire from life,  so that we can learn from the mistakes we are making along the way. In  this process we evolve and grow through the wisdom and understanding,  which even the slowest of learners gains in the course of however many  lifetimes on the Earth plane their individual development may take. It’s  the kind of teaching that on the Earth plane would be called ‘tough  love’. At all times the Great Father/Mother of all life is constantly  practising it in truly Cosmic proportions. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
​
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Travelling On The Great Wheel Of Life
*_





​ The story of Hercules has been told time  and again. On one occasion it was done by the American esoteric writer,  Alice Ann Bailey, 1880 – 1949. A writer and theosophist in occult  teachings, esoteric psychology and healing, astrological and other  philosophic and religious themes, she was born as Alice LaTrobe Bateman,  in Manchester, England. She moved to the United States in 1907, where  she spent most of her life as a writer and teacher. Her works, written  between 1919 and 1949, describe a wide-ranging system of esoteric  thought covering such topics as how spirituality relates to the solar  system, meditation, healing, spiritual psychology, the destiny of  nations and prescriptions for society in general. 

Alice described the majority of her work as having been telepathically  dictated to her by a Master of Wisdom, initially referred to only as  ‘the Tibetan’ or by the initials D.K., later identified as Djwal Khul.  Her writings were of the same nature as those of Madame Blavatsky and  are known as the Ageless Wisdom Teachings. Though Bailey’s writings  differ from the orthodox Theosophy of Madame Blavatsky, they have much  in common with it. She wrote about religious themes, including  Christianity, though her writings are fundamentally different from many  aspects of Christianity and of other orthodox religions. Her vision of a  unified society includes a global spirit of religion that is different  from traditional religious forms and including the concept of the Age of  Aquarius.

The book ‘The Labours of Hercules’ is a most enlightening and  thought-provoking read. I share her view that the tale describes the  evolutionary travels of the human soul on the wheel of life, whose  symbol is the zodiac. The legend represents the tests and trials all of  us have to deal with on a daily basis and the various initiations every  one of us earthlings eventually has to undergo. Hercules having been  given the task of working his way through twelve labours is an allegory  of humankind going round and round the zodiac and taking part in the  many diverse life lessons every human soul has to experience in earthly  life. The twelve signs and houses of the zodiac are an excellent  description of this journey.

Aquarius being the eleventh sign and the eleventh house its natural  domain, it is not surprising that the eleventh labour of Hercules is so  relevant to the issues that are currently facing us and our world,  individually and collectively. First in line this labour deals with the  main obstacles every soul on its evolutionary pathway has to overcome  and the many mountains that are still waiting to be climbed by each one  of us.

The Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories and all other myths and legends our  world has ever known were mainly designed to drive the point home that,  whether we are as yet aware of this fact or not, we are half earthling  and half God. Sons/daughters of the Great Father/Mother of all life, we  are as much children of the Earth as of the Heavens, a metaphor for the  highest levels of life. And from each one of us children a veritable  Herculean effort is required. We too have to work our way through the  tests and trials that have to be endured and carried out in the course  of our long evolutionary journey through Earth life. 

To ensure that we find our way home again at the end of travail, a deep  yearning has been programmed into every soul for its home and mother and  the security she alone can offer during the stage of our development we  spend in her womb. For a long time these feelings have to remain hidden  in the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories. All we are  aware of on the surface of things is a deep inner ache. What we don’t  know is that our pain has its roots in a special kind of homing device  that is specially designed to start drawing us back into the oneness  with God, as soon as our earthly education draws to its close. What we  feel is a nagging ache and a restless urge that slowly becomes more and  more powerful, until it takes over our whole being and creates the  danger of spoiling every part of our life.

In the end these sensations grow so strong that we feel intuitively  drawn to go in search of things that will somehow satisfy our longing.  Alas, when at last we pay another visit to our old home and mother, we  may find that she has turned into an angry and embittered unpleasant old  woman. Looking around, we can draw no other conclusion than that there  is nothing for us in the place we once used to call home. Should this  happen to you, as it did to me, it may take you a while before you  realise that your uncontrollable longing in truth was for your true  parents and home and not their earthly counterparts. 

It is then no longer difficult to understand why your encounter had to  be such an unpleasant one and that it had been designed that way to  fulfil a wise higher purpose. Without it you could easily have got lost  in the illusion of Earth life and remained stuck on this part of your  evolutionary journey, unable to move on. Now you appreciate that there  is every reason for you to give thanks and praise for everything that  ever was in your life, even for the bitter disappointment and the  heartache caused by the above mentioned reunion. 

These experiences have helped you to become aware that the security  human beings are seeking cannot be provided by anything that belongs to  earthly life. Believing that it is possible to find it here and  especially in human relationships, but also things and places is part of  the illusion of this existence. We are shown these things to teach us  that true and everlasting security and peace can only come to us through  our reunion with the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents  and home.

During our lifetimes in physicality the right place for going in search  of these things is within. In our meditations and quiet reflections we  need to let the things of earthly life fall from us and surrender our  whole being, mind, body and soul, to the exploration of the joys that  can only be found on the spiritual planes life. Practising this in the  fullness of time assists us with remaining dispassionate in any kind of  turmoil and disputes in the outer world.
 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Cleansing The Inner Stables
*_
_*




*_
​ Before human souls are allowed to enter  into any kind of studies on the higher levels of life, they have to go  through a deep inner cleansing of consciousness. The way Hercules went  about his eleventh labour of cleaning the stables that belonged to  Augeas, son of Neptune, God of the waters and the Sun, provides us with a  vivid description of the processes involved. Augeas is a king who keeps  vast herds of animals in his stables. When Hercules arrives on the  scene, these stables have not been cleaned for thirty years and it is  not hard to imagine the amount of filth they contain. Before our hero  appeared on the scene, many had attempted to carry out this task. Yet,  each new aspirant failed miserably because the assignment was so  enormous that it was beyond their capabilities. 

Enter Hercules, an initiate and a wise one, who listens to and follows  the instructions of his inner guidance. He also possesses self-mastery  and practises self-discipline, and has a great deal of common sense. The  combination of these things enable him to approach the problem in a  most ingenious and surprising manner. If we wish to succeed with the job  of cleansing our inner stables, for us as aspirants on our way back  home into the oneness with God, our first requirement is to develop the  virtues displayed by Hercules. 

When presented with the cleaning of the stables, Hercules withdraws to  the top of one of the nearby mountains. This is a metaphor for retiring  from the outer world, going within and consulting our prayers,  meditations and quiet reflections with our Highest or God Self, to seek  its advice. That undoubtedly is the origin of the brilliant idea that  comes to our hero for solving the smelly problem of the Augean stables,  once and for all. And so he descends from the mountain top and willingly  follows the instructions his inner teacher continues to give him. Lo  and behold, the result is a glorious victory over what previously seemed  an insoluble assignment. A metaphor that tells us that with the help  and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible and even the  greatest obstacle can be overcome.

Hercules went about the job in hand as follows. Before climbing the  mountain he had noticed that in the valley two rivers were flowing past  the Augean stables. On first impulse he had tried to break down the wall  surrounding the stables, but this was unsuccessful. Then his inner  guidance asks him: ‘How about making two large holes in the opposite  sides of the stables?’ Hercules follows this instruction and very  quickly notes to his delight that as soon as the holes he makes have  reached a reasonable size, the water comes rushing through and makes the  holes bigger and bigger. At the same time it is doing the cleaning for  him. No need for further toiling and sweeping, as his predecessors had  done. All that was required was a breaking down of the barriers in the  way of the two rivers and redirecting the flow of their water masses. 

This is how Hercules ingeniously cleanses the stables, without having to  make any undue physical efforts. Greatly pleased with himself, he  rushes off to tell Augeas that the stables are now as clean as a whistle  and in perfect condition. As a reward Augeas had promised that the  successful applicant for this job would receive ten percent of his  cattle. Being more spiritually than worldly inclined, Hercules does not  want any recompense, but Augeas is a worldly king and insists that he  should take it. But then he discovers how Hercules went about his task,  that it had been more of a mental than a physical effort, Augeas turns  his back on our hero, as in his view it was all done by trickery and  there should be no reward.

The cleansing of our inner stables consists of shedding the debris of  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, as well as the memories of  the pain and fears we have experienced in the course of all our  lifetimes, including this one. Some of these things are by now stored in  the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories and therefore hard  to access and release. This kind of burden cannot simply be cleared away  by any kind of clever trickery. Working our way through layer upon  layer of ever more ancient soul memories is something that may take many  years of our undivided attention and a great deal of mental/spiritual  effort. And that is a truly Herculean task. 

It is an emptying process that can be likened to the peeling of an  onion. The deeper we dig down into the layers of our unconscious, the  closer we come to the core of our being but at the same time the tighter  packed and more intense the stored up feelings are. Should this happen  to you, whenever the going gets too rough, on no account give up. Turn  to God and the Angels and ask them to help you. As time goes by this  flushing out has a wonderfully restoring, refreshing and healing effect  on all aspects of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. 

And whenever this process threatens to overwhelm you, take comfort from  knowing that – one fine day – you are sure to reach the rock bottom of  our soul memories and you will have returned into the oneness with God.  On the road to this goal remind yourself frequently: ‘I am safe and  secure in God’s loving hands.’ You will find that affirmations of this  kind work all the better when they are expressing the truth, rather than  trying to convince yourself of something that is not really there. With  practice, you will gradually feel the response that from the very core  of your being comes to you through the world of your feelings: ‘You are  My beloved child. You are in Me and I am in you. Truly, truly I say to  you: you are safe.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’
​
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Did Hercules Go About His Task?

*_​ _*




*_​ Alice Bailey wrote that the Great Life  in whom we live, move and have our being also keeps creatures by the  name of human beings, whose emotional desire nature in the lower phases  of their spiritual development can be likened to that of a herd of  animals. Because all of us have to partake in every lesson physicality  has to offer, the very best as well as the worst, it is in the nature of  things that for a very long time this herd has to remain locked up in a  stable known Earth life. 

That is why when we first start our cleansing process, everybody’s inner  stables are bound to be filled with a great deal of filth, i.e. the  imprints left behind in the soul memories when we were following the  less savoury – shall we say? – drives and urges of our lower earthly  animal nature. The Augean stables represent the individual and  collective subconscious of our race, where all individual and collective  soul memories are stored. 

The two rivers stand for the positive and negative streams of  consciousness of all life, which include the flow of energies from and  between the lower earthly mind and its superconscious counterpart on the  higher and highest levels of life, known to many on the Earth plane as  the Heavens. Before any one of can be reunited with our Creator, who is  the Source of all being, our energies and vibrations have to be cleansed  of any kind of negativity of the Earth plane. It consists of the many  false beliefs, misconceptions, prejudices and superstitions we have  brought with us into our present lifetime from previous lifetimes. 

As a consequence of the spiritual wisdom that for some time has been  pouring ever more powerfully from the highest levels of life into  humankind’s individual and collective consciousness, our stables are  already undergoing a highly intensive cleansing. The symbol of the Air  sign Aquarius is the Waterbearer, but the water the man pours into us  and our world is not of the liquid earthly kind. It is the spiritual  wisdom and truth that during the Age of Aquarius will flow ever more  strongly into all human hearts and souls directly from the Source of our  being. All those who are presently here have been granted the gift of  another lifetime, so that they can take part in and make their  contribution towards the greatest transformation our beautiful planet  has ever seen. 

Mother Earth is in the process of being transformed into a place of  light, healing and peace. The task of every healer and lightbringer is  to invite the energies of the Highest onto the Earth plane and to make  them welcome. They then surge through our consciousness into that of our  whole world and flush away the last remainders of all beliefs that are  no longer of any value for us and our world. When this happens, the two  rivers of consciousness of heavenly and earthly life begin to flow more  freely and as one again, the way they once were. 

The cleansing process this requires has to be undertaken by each one of  us and it can at times be very scar. Should this happen to you, take  heart and remember that we are never alone and that God and the Angels  are waiting to be called upon to work hand in hand with us. To get the  full benefit of this cleansing, it is essential that we pay attention to  their guidance from within, follow their instructions and thus learn to  go with the flow of our lives.

As we know by now, all powers and characteristics that are in God are  also in us, masculine and feminine, negative and positive, darkness and  light consisting of the lowest and highest aspects of our nature. During  the earliest phase of our development when we were still one with God,  we knew everything. But then we were released into the physicality of  Earth life. The deeper we descended into it, the more we had to deal  with being plunged into the darkness of total ignorance. 

The twelve far-ranging adventures of Hercules represent the human spirit  and soul on its evolutionary journey, which stretches over many ages  and countless lifetimes. When we have become more highly evolved, it  takes us through many different cultures and civilisations, so that we  may learn from our experiences there. On and on we move, occasionally  taking time out for resting in the world of spirit and re-emerging in a  different guise and with another name, but always remaining recognisably  ourselves. 

Relentlessly, we thus surge forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life, urged onwards and pulled by our spirit, but for a long  time held back and dragged down by the lack of understanding of our  easily frightened earthly self. When one considers the horrors each one  of us must have endured, especially during the rulership of the  patriarchy, the lower self’s reactions are hardly surprising. Yet, the  progressive movement has to continue, for after all we are on our way  home. A giant circle is closing and we are returning into the loving  embrace of our Source, the same as everything else in the whole of  Creation must. 

When we have reached this destination, we shall be a fully evolved  individual in our own right, at one with God and all life, in complete  possession of every one of our powers and in charge of them, as a  responsible and trustworthy adult spirit and soul, a true and beloved  child of God. There will no longer be any need for chomping at the bit  at the gates of the Aquarian Age’s freedom, as we shall then have  entered into it and taking flight. 

The twelve labours of Hercules describe the gradual mastering and taking  charge of all aspects of our being. Through the learning we constantly  draw from every one of our experiences in the course of many lifetimes,  each one of us gradually works their way out of the darkness of  ignorance which causes us to fall prey to the most ludicrous false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. From the knowledge we find along  the way and the wisdom that results from putting it into practice in  earthly life we slowly but surely move into the light of the spiritual  awareness of knowing who and what we truly are and always have been. 

It is hardly surprising that this brings with it an extremely intensive  cleansing procedure and that for us as pioneers of a new age at times  the going gets to be very tough indeed. Whenever this is the case, there  is nothing for it but to open wide the stables of our earthly minds and  pray that the Divine energies may flow through us, to assist us with  this work. I can think of no better tool than astrology for knocking  sufficiently large holes into the walls of our earthly minds, so that  the water-bearer living waters of new knowledge and understanding can  flush out every last shred of the long outdated beliefs we once were so  dear to our hearts. Space is thus created for the new parts of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth that are presently coming our way in such  abundance to sink into our consciousness and become our spiritual  property. 

If you have not attended to this so far, why don’t you try for yourself  the refreshing, renewing and regenerating effect of this kind of  cleansing? It surely does work for me and therefore must do the same for  everybody. But it can only be successful when we change our general  attitude towards life and are willing to work on changing the negative  traces of our character into positive ones. I cannot and do not wish to  do more than to lead willing horses to the water. The drinking they have  to do for themselves. 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How About The Next Step?
*_
_*




*_​Many are the myths and legends which  throughout the ages from time to time appeared in our world. All of them  were originally given to us and our world by God and the Angels to help  us get a better idea of the meaning of our earthly existence and the  higher purpose it has always served. The appearance of each new tales  was an indication that our race had moved another step forward on the  evolutionary journey of all life, of which we are an integral part. The  latest story always did justice to the understanding that could sensibly  expected of the majority of those taking part in the phase of the  development the myth was designed to serve at any given time. 

 In all aspects of our existence no-one ever receives more than they can  comprehend and cope with. That’s why down the ages only small amounts  of information were released into our consciousness. And whenever some  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth reaches us that has come our way  before, we could be tempted to think: ‘Ah well, I know all that. I’ve  heard it before. How about the next step?’ Wise ones appreciate that  hearing of or reading about spiritual truths that are new to them in  itself is not enough. Fresh revelations can only come to us when the  ones we found before have been thoroughly understood, digested and  absorbed into our consciousness. Only through living, experiencing and  working with the wisdom that is coming our way can it become our  spiritual property. 

It is pointless and a waste of time to merely read books and attend  workshops to listen to what someone has to say, because God’s truth can  only be known by feeling the response that comes from deep within our  hearts. It is necessary to experience any new knowledge that is coming  our way by putting it to the test in the realities of Earth life. By  serving those around us and helping them to grow in wisdom and  understanding, our aura fills with light and expands. Gradually, we  evolve into a ray of the Highest Light. Only then are we ready for  understanding the deeper mysteries of life. 

Care needs to be taken on our road there, because our auras are  constantly penetrated and affected by the emanations of the people we  come into contact with. In all their dealing with others wise ones bear  in mind that the most important part of any encounter frequently is not  what a person says to us. They know that more significant by far are the  feelings one gets from someone and the vibrations they give out.  Because of this mingling of the auras, coming into contact with a Master  soul is beneficial, as their aura fills ours with light and purifies  it. 

In our role as lightworkers and healers our auras slowly fill with ever  more light and grow more beautiful, and every person we meet benefits  from this. And whenever we feel and express our love for our whole world  and everything that shares it with us, and we work unselfishly for the  wellbeing of all, our aura expands quite naturally. 

Let’s see what happens when you join me in a prayer for the blessing and  healing, guidance and protection for all those who are in danger and  fear, and the ones who are weeping and mourning. May the light of the  Christ Star, the highest brightest light in the whole of Creation,  sustain them and Its healing power deeply penetrate their whole being to  comfort and reassure them. And may the Christ light dissolve the clouds  of mist and darkness that to this day surround our beloved Mother  Earth.

In your imagination see how the Christ energies are flowing deep into  the hearts and souls of the warmongers and troublemakers of our world.  Wherever there are disturbances of any kind on the inner as well as the  outer levels of life, may the Christ Spirit bring new hope, faith and  trust in the goodness of life to all and bring the power of Its  comforting and healing energies wherever they are needed. The Christ  Spirit represents the wisdom and love of the Great Mother and the power  and will of the Great Father. It is part of everything that is and  therefore is familiar with the way of all things. It knows only too well  our struggles and Its heart is filled with compassion and understanding  for all Its children of the Earth.

 In Thee, our truly beloved Lord/Lady, Master/Mistress we place all our  trust. Thanks and praise be to Thee, now and forever. Amen
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘A Matter Of Attitude’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

     From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *    ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer -*__* Part A*_

_*The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion 
*_
_*




*_​Rejoice, dear readers, the second coming  or the latter days of the law are here. The Age of Aquarius is the age  of truth and the Divine Waterbearer is bringing us the truth that Jesus  only ever existed as a thoughtform and a symbolism for the Christ  nature, the Divine part of every human being. The story of Jesus life  has been a hoax of gigantic proportions. When one knows that it was  designed and inspired by God and the Angels for the wise higher purpose  of familiarising us and our world with the lower and lowest drives and  urges of every human being’s earthly nature, does one dare to call it  hoax? 

 
​The truth is that the only one who can save and redeem anyone is the  Christ aspect of their own nature. This part develops quite naturally in  the process of bringing forth the highest and best we are capable of,  each from depth of their own being. Our salvation comes about through  accepting and patiently enduring the karmic debts which our life still  has to present to us. And when we freely share our natural gifts and the  learning gained on this road and willingly show others how to do the  same for themselves, that’s our redemption. 

Clearly, much work is waiting for all of us. So, let’s roll up our  sleeves, metaphorically speaking, and not waste any time and get started  with the higher purpose and meaning of our existence. The way I  understand the matter is that spirit evolves in matter and matter  evolves with its indwelling spirit. The whole of Creation is constantly  evolving and growing, and spiritual wisdom and knowledge are doing the  same. Through finding an ever greater understanding of God’s true nature  and our own, we are not only assisting ourselves but also each other  and our whole world to move onto a higher level of consciousness.

Evolution has always been the main purpose of our race’s existence on  the Earth plane. Yet, because in times gone by we were spiritually too  immature to grasp the higher esoteric meaning of God’s wisdom and truth,  they had to be presented to us in the more easily understood form of  myths and legends. This was good enough during our spiritual infancy and  childhood. But, on the threshold of another Age of Aquarius, many souls  have matured into spiritual adulthood and are therefore ready to  receive God’s wisdom and truths directly from the source of our being,  the living God within who communicates with us through our intuition. 

Much progress in our race’s understanding of the spiritual aspects of  life had been made by the time of Rudolf Steiner, 1861 – 1925, the  Austrian philosopher, social thinker, architect and esotericist. At that  stage of our race’s evolution the need had not yet arisen for becoming  aware of the full truth that had been hiding behind the Jesus legend for  such a long time. Steiner was a devout Christian, who in one of his  visions saw the Earth at the time of the crucifixion from a vantage  point above our planet. He perceived it as a ‘black spiritual void’ in  the spiritual landscape of the Cosmos. His imagination conjured up an  image of how, when Jesus died on the cross, the instant his blood  touched the ground, the Earth began to radiate spiritual light from its  entire circumference into the farthest and remotest corners of the  Cosmos. Steiner believed that from that moment onwards the physical  Earth literally became the physical body of what he called ‘The Christ’.  

What a long time it long it has taken until we and our world at last are  ready to understand the true meaning of the story of Jesus, the  Christed one. In truth, it was never intended to be more than an  allegory, which is filled with symbolisms. Grasping the esoteric  meanings of God’s eternal wisdom behind the legend’s words would take  humankind another two thousand years or so of slowly but surely moving  us and our world, one small step after another, forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life. Until the time was right, God’s truth  behind the surface words of the tale had to remain largely unrecognised,  so that in due course they could begin to be revealed to those who  refused to run with the limited understanding of the beliefs of the herd  and preferred to get ahead of it. 

As pioneers of the Aquarian, healers and lightbringers, these people  reject the concept of following old fashioned and outdated doctrines and  beliefs of the past, which can only deter one’s own evolutionary  progress as well as that of the whole of humankind. We are always the  bottom line and life leaves the choice to us which road each individual  soul wishes to walk. It is entirely up to us whether we are content with  no spiritual progress or whether we would rather tread new paths and  make discoveries that allow us to act as wayfinders for the younger and  less experienced slower souls who are walking behind. 

As Ralph Waldo Emerson once wrote: ‘Do not go where the path may lead,  go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.’ Uncheedah, which  means grandmother in Santee Sioux, adds to this: ‘When you see a new  trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of  knowing.’ In my view, the individual and collective evolutionary  progress of our world can only be ensured when sufficient numbers of us  are willing to follow the advice of these wise ones by querying and  questioning that which has been handed down to us by previous  generations. 

I perceive the Jesus legend as a re-enactment of a drama of vast Cosmic  proportions of which numerous different versions were presented to us  and our world, throughout the ages. Many to this day still believe that  the tales of the Crucifixion and the Master’s subsequent resurrection  describe historical events that really took place on the Earth plane,  two thousand years ago. Regardless of this, in truth from the beginning  they were designed act as allegories, which in the fullness of time  would help ever larger numbers of us to understand that life continues  after the outer shell of our physical body has been shed. The Master’s  life is a demonstration of how a lifetime of pure and wholesome living  can assist us with the process of gaining complete mastery and control  over every aspect of our being. It is for this reason that all religions  down the ages brought us allegories of saviours and the ensuing  resurrection of their spirit self’s final release into their eternal  home. For all of us that is the oneness with our Creator. 

The crucifixion story of the Master Jesus is no exception. It represents  the Earth initiation, which is the highest initiation every human soul  eventually has to take part in. When the indwelling spirit has finally  gained complete mastery of the atoms of its physical body, the process  is complete. This is what the Universe requires from each one of us, so  that we may be allowed to move on to lessons of a different nature on  other levels of life. And that is why, as soon as we have reached a  certain evolutionary point, there is a big change in our interests. Our  earthly self, guided and protected by our indwelling spirit and soul,  then slowly but surely starts to set itself free from the materialistic  outlook of our present plane of existence by reaching out ever more  towards the concerns of the higher and eventually the highest levels of  life. This continues until our whole being has fully and consciously  been re-united with God. 

The crucifixion demonstrates how a Master soul whole-heartedly and  willingly forgives everything and everybody, especially those who have  at some stage betrayed it. Although Jesus never actually walked the  Earth with us, we are meant to follow in his, a Master’s footsteps, so  that with every passing day we become more of a master in our own right.  In particular this applies when it comes to forgiving those who  delivered us to be nailed to some kind of a cross or another. Judas  Iscariot’s betrayal of Jesus and the Master’s forgiveness is an example  of how to avoid the creation of further difficult Karma between such  souls. 

We are required to deal with our opponents in the same masterly fashion  and forgive all those who ever trespassed against us, not only in this  lifetime but also in all previous ones. Even our worst opponents, or  rather especially these, have to be treated in this manner, as this  alone can set both of us free from the heavy Karmic chains of the  undesirable emotional bonds that we, in our ignorance of Universal laws,  once created with and for each other. Forgiveness that comes directly  from our hearts and souls is the only way such shackles can be  dissolved. This process is worthy of being attended to with the greatest  diligence, as it alone can eventually release us from the need for  requiring further educational lifetimes on the material plane.

Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
•    Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world:

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

Part 2
•    ‘The Astrotheological Foundations of Christianity’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## escorial

some men  convinced people a god exists


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There A God?*_






​From ‘The Treasured Writings of Kahlil Gibran – Kahlil the Heretic’ comes the following: _‘What  is this mystery that plays so great a part in our lives? What is this  Law that drives us into a rough road and stops us just before we reach  the face of the Sun, where we might rejoice? What is this power that  elevates our spirits until we reach the mountain top, smiling and  glorying, and suddenly casts us to the depths of the valley, weeping and  suffering? What is this life that embraces us like a lover one day, and  fights us like an enemy the next?’ _

Where does one sensibly start the exploration of such a vast theme?  Maybe by first asking ourselves the most fundamental question of all,  which has to be: ‘Is there a God?’ What do you think? After all that has  happened and still is going on in our world, could there possibly be  one? And should the answer be ‘yes’ and if our God is a loving one – as  we are being told – why does He allow our world to be so full of pain,  suffering, and inequalities?’ Great parts of humankind, to this day,  have such a limited perception of the Eternal that they have  difficulties grasping that there is a great deal between Heaven and  Earth that has yet to be discovered by humankind. 

Finding out who or what God is and who we are is part of the freedom of  the Aquarian Age. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and I see the  matter as follows: Yes, I do not only merely believe, I know that there  is a God – to be more precise – a Creator. This is because I intuitively  feel and that it simply cannot be any other way. Yet, I wouldn’t dream  of categorically stating that this is the case. To me, like all great  ideas, it’s very simple really. How could there be a Creation without a  Creator? It’s got to have been created by something or someone. In my  view, the answers to our questions of a spiritual nature depend on our  own perception and level of awareness. In particular this applies to how  and what we imagine God to be. Is it a being or is it the all-pervading  energy that manifests itself in humankind not only as that which is  good and right and holy, but also the lowest and most evil? The part of  God all human beings on the Earth plane are ultimately striving to bring  forth expresses itself in the tolerance and love we feel and the  kindness we give to each other, without expecting anything in return. 

Many have difficulties coming to terms with the fact that God is in  everything and therefore in the best as well as the worst that is in us  and our world. That which is discordant and ugly, crude and barbaric is  the lower unevolved aspect which, with the passing of time, is sure to  evolve into something that is good and right, beautiful and perfect.  This is as much true in us as in everything else in the whole of  Creation. And this must be motivated Werner Heisenberg, 1901-1976,  German theoretical physicist and one of the key pioneers of quantum  mechanics to write: ‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences  will turn you into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is  waiting for you.’ There comes the point when one realises that all human  scientific efforts can only ever be mere attempts at fathoming out and  emulating the spiritual scientific laws of God.

All of us have a different perception * of ourselves, our world and God.  Each has only one window into these aspects and that is their own. We  alone can and indeed have to decide what the Divine as well as  everything else means to us. To my mind, different ways of looking at  the same issues with which humankind has been wrestling since time  immemorial, do not render any of the conclusions someone came to wrong  or in some way inferior to another. If something has been and to this  day is purposely misleading, this undoubtedly too is happening in  keeping with the help and will of God and the Angels, so that we should  learn to appreciate and value the truth, when it eventually comes to us,  as it will when the time is right. Without the support of God and the  Angels nothing can take place anywhere. And that applies as much to the  various belief systems of our world as it does to the different types of  astrology, like Aztec, Chinese, Karmic, Mayan and Vedic astrology. 

I see us all as tiny particles of a vast whole and believe that the  functioning of one of us is as important as that of all the others for  the wellbeing of race and our world. Every single one of us is rare and  precious in the eyes of the One who created us. And whatever we imagine  this being to be, even the greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we  and our world cannot have appeared out of nowhere. I believe that there  is a Great Plan of life and that no matter what happens on the Earth  plane, we and our world are safe. God alone – and by this I mean the  Great Universal Force, Father/Mother of all life – knows the plan and  holds the reigns of our world and all worlds firmly in His/Her loving  hands. 

For the sake of the patriarchy with its all-male Divinity, we still had  to be told by the Jesus legend’s Matthew 24:34-36: ‘Even Heaven and  Earth will pass away, yet my words shall not pass away. Concerning the  hour and the day when this will happen, no-one knows, not even the  Angels of Heaven, but the Father alone.’ But now we are allowed to know  that the Angels are the executors of the God’s great plan of life and  they do know that this time NOW. Heaven and Earth are not literally  passing away, merely the understanding of what kind of purpose they are  fulfilling for the spiritual development of our race.

In my view, there is nothing wrong with us and our world. Each one of us  was created in keeping with an idea that exists in the mind of the  Great Father of all life of the prototype of a perfect human being. This  means someone in whom all aspects of its nature are functioning  together harmoniously and peacefully the way they are doing in God. We  are not some kind of messy random appearance or cosmic joke. Each one of  us has been carefully placed in earthly life so that we may learn to  love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that  is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants us to be. 

The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC,  wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect the  Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, they are merely  particles of it.’ To help us bring forth this perfection from within,  all that is required from us is that we should act in kind and loving  ways and always give of our best. Through this constant striving the  Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the very core of our being  into the outer self, until it has finally taken over our whole being and  we have become a Christed one in our own right.

One thing is sure, as you and I will  soon explore together, our life and all life is something much more  beautiful and profound, as well as a great deal less complicated than  any of us could ever have thought possible. Where does one start to  explain? Best of all probably through an affirmation that the core of  all being, including humankind’s, is spirit. We are here to find a new  understanding of ourselves and to re-discover that first and foremost we  are spirit. Over many lifetimes, each one of us has learnt and grown  through gathering their own experiences of life in physicality. Through  this, each individual and also our world developed a soul. Our own soul  is part of the soul of our world; this in turn is part of the soul of  the whole of Creation. Every human being is constantly feeding into it  the memories of the learning that is gleaned from each experience, no  matter how small or great it may be. 

At the beginning of the Aquarian Age we  are discovering a new type of religion that is no longer purely of the  mind, but rises to the surface of our conscious awareness from the wise  one or living God within who, for a long time merely in seed form,  dwells in every human being’s heart. The best definition of the  religions that to this day exist in our world that’s come my way to date  was in a place where I would have least expected it, namely in Joanna  Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character of  this tale. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers  him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the  priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the  Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I  may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am  not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your  colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this  frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers?  Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an  awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a  fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive  ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a  concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to  offer me?’ 

God is hard to describe in mere earthly terms, but I will try. To me,  God is something infinitely more sacred and holy, a power much greater,  higher and more enlightened that is radiant with the true meaning of  light, compassion and love than the teachings of the old religions of  our world could ever convey. With their lack of understanding for the  true purpose and meaning of Earth life and the esoteric background of  their own teachings, all too frequently the Ancient Teachings, which  messengers from the higher and highest levels of life from time to time  brought to humankind, were misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes  this happened – as it does in many places to this day – intentionally  for the purpose of manipulating the masses into obedience and submission  to satisfy the lust for power of those in charge. In many such  distortions were necessary because that was all our race could  comprehend at the time when a new part of God’s wisdom and truth was  given to our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

Recommended Viewing 
•     ‘Spiritual Awakening’

One of the most inspiring videos that has ever come my way on this theme.

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - *__*Part B
*_
_*The Symbolism Of The Cross
*_
_*




*_​The cross is one of the most ancient  symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but  merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that  preceded it. The cross’s vertical bar stands for the God’s Will, as it  reaches down from Heaven to Earth. The horizontal one is the symbol of  humankind’s will for as long as it crosses the Will of God and struggles  against it. When the two bars at last have been taken apart and are  lying peacefully side by side and working harmoniously together, there  is no more cross and there is PEACE!

In its original sense it never stood for death and crucifixion, but for  the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It is intended to convey the  idea that the human spirit with the assistance of its Highest Self is  capable of overcoming and rising above everything that happens on the  physical plane. The cross contains the message that until all human  spirits and souls in their earthly existence, have imbibed their lessons  in the course of many lifetimes. Until they have become sufficiently  evolved, they have to remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness  of earthly life. 

There is no point in fighting against any of this because the material  and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is essential  for our individual and collective evolutionary development. That’s why  it is compulsory and unavoidable for all of us. The best we can do is go  with the flow and submit ourselves willingly to whatever presents  itself to us. This brings us much more easily into harmony with the  energies of the Highest Forces than anything else. We have been granted  the gift of another lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to  co-operate with them. 

In due course this gradually brings us back into the conscious loving  union with God and the Universe we are all on the Earth to seek. Any  knowledge we discover along the way is meant to be shared with our  earthly siblings. With our loving support they too will eventually be  able to grasp the special meaning of the evolutionary phase we and our  whole world are presently moving through. For those who are ready to  receive the seeds we are sowing they will fall on fertile ground and  germinate. By helping to see their problems in a different light we can  assist their ascent above the physical plane. It would be unreasonable  to expect an immediate ending of someone’s suffering straight away, but  through a fresh understanding it can at least be alleviated. An  increasing awareness of what this life is all about and what is at stake  can and indeed frequently does bring a spontaneous measure of relief,  comfort and healing. 

Misunderstood for a very long time, the  legend of the Master Jesus has tried to bring us new hope by showing us  how, like the Master, every human spirit and soul will eventually be  capable of withdrawing from the suffering of its physical body. We all  have the power within to lift ourselves on the wings of our Highest,   God or Spiritual Self, above all earthly difficulties. The underlying  esoteric meaning of the events of Easter always have been a hidden  allegory to reveal to us how each one of us will eventually reach the  evolutionary point of viewing our present existence from an ever higher  perspective.

This empowers us to watch all its  proceedings in the right light and with the necessary detachment. Each  one of us is required to walk in the Master’s footsteps and deal with  things the way he did. In my view, this is only possible when one  perceives the troubles of our present existence in the above described  manner. Instead of allowing ourselves being tortured and crucified by  the trials and tribulations of this plane, we then become capable of  dealing with them ever more objectively and dispassionately. The more  one recognises them as personal and collective evolutionary lessons and  passing phases of our earthly existence, the more this comes about quite  naturally.

It seems to me that many of the  happenings in our world, which all too easily can be perceived as  people’s pure and utter selfishness, are but outer manifestations of the  inner yearning of the soul of our whole world to find healing and  peace. Deeply embedded in every individual soul and also in the  collective is the sacred knowledge of humankind’s homecoming into its  true nature and the togetherness and oneness with God and all life.  Bearing this in mind, are all the struggles we presently observe around  us in truth pleas that the home coming process into our true nature  should be speeded up by those in charge of us on the highest levels of  life?

During this difficult evolutionary phase  it is hardly surprising that times are frequently difficult for all of  us and that the mettle of so many is being tested and tried, almost to  breaking point. So, with feet planted firmly on the ground, hearts and  minds steadily focused on the highest level of life, in our role as  aspiring light workers let’s keep our eyes firmly fixed on the spiritual  background of this life, so it can reveal to us ever more of the truth  about the higher and highest purpose and meaning not only of our present  existence, but of the way all life truly functions.

Astrology can help us gain a better  understanding of the many obstacles all of us are presently encountering  on our journey back home into the full conscious awareness of our true  nature. Never forget that Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus, in  that order. Saturn here acts as the gatekeeper for the Aquarian age.  Therefore, it is hardly surprising that so many of us are struggling and  that on many different levels of our being. In the course of teaching  us self–discipline, Saturn tests and tries us to the utmost of our  endurance. Until self-mastery has been achieved none of us will be  released into the greater spiritual freedom of the Aquarian age.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - *__*Part C
*_
_*Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer
*_
_*




*_
​No-one  in the whole of God’s Creation can save and redeem us except we  ourselves. This process begins when the Christ part of our nature at  last awakens from its slumbers. Our hopes, dreams and aspirations slowly  but surely rise above the desires of our lower earthly nature, which in  previous lifetimes caused us to sin against the law of life: love. As  soon as we start to live in the light of the Christ Spirit, through our  changed thinking and behaviour patterns we somehow bring this light into  our world. Gradually the drives and urges of our worldly nature are  left behind and eventually we reach the point when they can no longer  touch us. We have been saved from them and that is the esoteric meaning  of salvation.

Salvation and redemption cannot come about through  believing in a specific person and/or following the religion they  represent, or any of the other belief systems of our world. The only  thing that can and indeed does save us is by bringing forth the highest  and best that is within us, our own Christ nature. All we have to do to  bring this about is being a good person in all we do and by living a  good life rather than merely ostentatiously doing good deeds. This  pathway means carrying out what our Christ nature tells us is good and  right. We prefer following our inner guidance, the living God within,  rather than listening to what somebody else may want us to do. We refuse  to hurt or harm anyone, even though we may never have clapped eyes onto  the ten commandments of the Abrahamic religions. We no longer need  anyone to tell us that going to war, killing and maiming is wrong, as  our attitude is based on a deep inner conviction and knowingness that is  very much our own.

We know that all warfare is a crime against  humankind and our whole world. We therefore would not dream of going to  war against any of our siblings in the great family of life or treating  any one of them as less valuable and precious to our Creator than we  are. Thoughts, words and actions of kindness and consideration,  compassion and love for all life, working for God in our daily lives in  full consciousness of the glory that is above, around and within us and  all lifeforms, are no longer second but first nature to us. We have  become a Christed one in our own right and that has always been the true  meaning of being saved by Christ.

Our redemption comes through  patiently enduring whatever our Karmic debts from other lifetimes are  bringing to us in this one. We need to work our way through every one of  the events, no matter how hard and difficult they maybe, as best we  know how to. Working hand in hand with God and the Angels makes this  cross of the Earth easier to carry, as past experiences have shown us  that we can trust our inner guidance, the means of the Highest for  communicating with us, to show us how to go about things. Equipped with  the wisdom we have already found on our pathway through life, we rest  safely in the knowledge that everything will come right in the end  because that is sure to be part of God’s great plan of life.

When  the Christ spirit comes alive in us, we are meant to share the insights  we are gaining with all those who are in need of it, so the knowledge  can spread ever further afield. Through others constantly adding their  learning to ours, the Christ spirit in the end, individually and  collectively, does indeed become the saviour and redeemer of our whole  world. And that is the only way the Christ can do this. The spirit of  the Universal Christ is the Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress of our planet,  the son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. S/He brought  us into being and has always looked after us and kept us safe, and  forever will do so. As you can see for yourself now, through quickening  the spirit life in more and more of us, the Christ spirit really is the  saviour of humankind – but in this way alone.

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - *__*Part D
*_
_*The Saviour And Redeemer Not An Empty Promise
*_






​Even  the slowest small earthly self eventually reaches the evolutionary  point when it awakens into its true nature and begins to take peeks at  the higher esoteric meanings hidden behind the words of Jesus tale. What  a surprise it will be for such people when they discover that they have  been following a legend and not a story that is based on historical  facts. It is as if a light had been switched on inside when the tale is  viewed from the right angle. Every aspect of it suddenly makes a great  deal of sense.

For any earthling awakenings of this nature can  only come about when the time is right, i.e. when our energies are  changing so that our superconscious faculties come into a closer  alignment with the Universal forces. The Divine spark within us then  commences to stir from its sleeping beauty slumbers and one small step  after another the spiritual aspect of our nature begins to open up and  unfold. For example, this is the case when the Midheaven of our  birthchart by progression moves into Sagittarius, or on the occasions  when our progressed Moon moves through this sign or the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign. This is the time when people, who never  were interested in religions before, have been known to wander off into  the setting Sun with missionary zeal and a Bible tucked under their arm.  Whichever way the Sagittarian energies express themselves in our life  during that development, the religious/spiritual side of our nature  gradually moves into the foreground of our consciousness and we become  interested in things connected with the religious and philosophical  aspects of life.

If up to that point we were a person who took  the Christian teachings literally, we may now start wondering about the  strangeness of our necromantic religion and begin to ask ourselves  questions like: ‘How did it ever come about that I fell for a belief  that worships a dead man hanging on a cross? When taken literally that  is a graven image, if ever there was one. What a surprise when one looks  at it from an esoteric point of view and it turns into a symbol of  release from the bondage to earthly life. What was it I once found in  the macabre literalist version of this religion when it has at its most  holy centre a strange ritual with cannibalistic undertones of eating the  flesh and drinking the blood of its God – who never existed? Why did it  never occur to me earlier how reminiscent all these things are of  ancient and long forgotten, prehistoric religions with their pagan  ceremonies, when human sacrifices were the order of the day?’

‘In  these cultures and civilisations undoubtedly Christianity has its  roots, the same as all other religions – none of them appeared out of  nowhere. In orderly procession each new religion grew from those that  came before. Is that why echoes are stirring in my soul memories of life  in prehistoric societies and the rituals we performed around the Gods  we worshipped in those lifetimes a long, long time ago? How could I ever  have been taken in by such things in this day and age? Now that ever  more of the scales are peeled from my eyes, I cannot help coming to the  conclusion that the bloodcurdling details of the tale must have been  added to make the story more credible, as if it were indeed about  historical facts rather than a storyteller’s flights of fantasy.’

As  our perception and with it our inner vision gradually opens to the  higher realities of life, it is no longer hard to understand that the  story of the Master Jesus’ life all along has been intended as a parable  that describes the earthly self’s evolutionary spiritual journey. The  Jesus story consists of parables. The tale of Christ child’s birth  describes the moment of every earthly self’s awakening into the  awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The allegories continue up  to the time when our earthly self is dying on the cross of earthly life,  to which we ourselves once nailed it. This enables our Christ nature to  ascend to the Heavens. This means that although we are still taking  part in Earth life, we have moved onto a higher level of consciousness  and can now serve the higher and highest levels of life as their channel  for bringing the Divine wisdom and truth onto the Earth plane.

Wise  ones, who have learnt to gaze beyond the ends of their noses, do not  find it difficult to recognise that every one of the myths and legends  of our world have always tried to bring our race closer to the awakening  of who and what we truly are. In this form the Goddess’s love and  wisdom – as much of it as we could understand at any given time – have  never stopped flowing into each individual soul and that of our world  from the highest level of life. Even though the awareness of Her  presence was taken from us during the patriarchy, the Angels of the  Christ circle continued to serve Her.

Every one of the tales they  brought throughout the ages contained esoteric messages that in the end  would reawaken even the last human soul in earthly life to the fact  that all of us are sparks of the Divine. At the moment of our release  from the heartmind of God this spark is placed in our heart as a tiny  glint of light. But it takes many lifetimes in physicality before it  begins to stir into life and the Christ love awakens in us and our very  own Christ child is born. To help it grow into a strong and healthy  adult, all we have to do is live in keeping with our real nature, so  that as the days go by we become ever more kind and loving,  compassionate and tolerant, patient and forgiving towards all we meet.

But  let’s return to the Jesus legend for another moment. I believe that  from the moment it came into being it has been trying to tell us that,  when the time was right – in God’s time, not ours – the man named Jesus,  said to be the Father’s only born, who once walked in our midst in  earthly life, would reappear for a second time in our world. He would  then keep his promise, but only for those who believed in him and  followed him and no-one else. All who refused to do so would forever  have to fry in the fires of hell and damnation.

Isn’t it obvious  from these words alone that, when taken literally, they could never have  been spoken by a God who loves the whole of humankind and before whom  we are all equal? Such things are clearly the produce of a church in  pursuit of power, empire building and material gains, conceived and  written as a tool for manipulating the mass of people into providing  these things. The chosen name of catholic, i.e. universal, shows that  the story was presented by the people running this organisation were  dreaming of one day ruling the whole of our world.

The Divinity  of the Christ Spirit deals with us and our world far more magnanimously,  kind and loving. In the realities of spirit, our true nature and home,  none shall ever be forgotten or left behind. Irrespective of who, what  or where we presently are, at all times we are in the process of walking  the pathway up the spiritual mountain, which eventually leads all of us  back into the oneness with God. Every human soul does this in its own  way and at its own pace gets to the top of the mountain in the fullness  of time. Each goes the same way because there is nowhere else for anyone  to go. And by coming alive in all human hearts and souls, the Divine  spark in the end saves and redeems every one of us and that without  exception.

As you can see for yourself now, the pledge that Jesus  can and will save and redeem those who believe in him was an empty one,  for the simple reason that he never existed. The esoteric promise  behind the legend’s words, however, is being fulfilled and that in rich  measure and in the simplest possible way. It is firmly and safely  grounded in the realities of our eternal relationship between the small  earthly self and its Divine counterpart, our Highest or God Self, the  Christ Spirit, in whom we are all one. In earthly life we are quite  capable of tying ourselves into knots over just about anything.  Spiritually however everything is simplicity itself. Simplicity is a  great gift, maybe the greatest one of all, that God and the Angels can  bestow upon us.

It reveals itself in the fact that our salvation  and redemption is not going to take place in some nebulous future and a  far distant mystical location. It is happening right here and now in  earthly life and that hand in hand with the Angels and Masters, friends  and helpers in the world of light. All we have to do is ask and they are  only too happy to show us how to go about this task. Isn’t it  astonishing that after all the pledge has by no means been an empty one?  That through the Christ Spirit coming alive – in each one of us  individually and collectively in our world – it is being fulfilled in a  very different and much more beautiful manner from what anyone could  have imagined in the days of yore when the promise was made?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Where Do Our Religions Come From?’
•    ‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - *__*Part E

Unfolding The Superconscious Faculties
*_
_*





*_
​As  many know by now, the purpose of all times spent in earthly life is  that we should grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature and  our own, as well as the purpose and meaning of life in general and our  existence within its great scheme. The knowledge we are seeking can only  be gained from each one of us working their own way through life’s  manifold experiences. The zodiac is the symbol of the wheel of life or  fortune and every human soul spends many lifetimes travelling around it.  By moving time and again through each one of its signs and houses, the  wise higher purpose of our earthly sojourns is gradually fulfilled and  our earthly self grows from spiritual childhood and adolescence into  adulthood.

Sometime during the later stages of this development  our superconscious faculties slowly begin to unfold. Our perception of  life changes when we recognise that in the background of humankind’s  existence the higher and highest forces are constantly at work, trying  to all souls on the Earth plane to re-establish their own channel of  communication with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. By  gradually taking possession of our God-given powers and with it the  ability to lift ourselves and our whole world ever higher above the  level of our present understanding, each one of us eventually evolves  into a healer and lightbringer.

The task that faces us then is to  assist those around us to free themselves of the ways of the past with  its multitude of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. These  things were good and right in their time because they served the wise  purpose of teaching us something. If we wish to make the spiritual  progress that is potentially ours, individually and as a race we need to  make every effort to conduct all our affairs in keeping with the laws  of the Universe, God’s laws. Strictly adhering to them and acting in  accordance with the will of God, and that at all times and in every  situation, will eventually us and our world into an alignment of peace  and harmony with the rest of Creation. In case you are now asking: ‘How  do I know the will of God?’ The simple answer is by listening to our  inner guidance. Through this medium it speaks to each one of us and  makes itself known.

In the course of many lifetimes every human  soul has to undergo many initiations into the life of the spirit. The  Jesus legend is filled with metaphors that describe every one of them,  starting with his birth and finishing with his death and subsequent  ascension of our spirit self into the oneness with the Highest realms.  Somewhere in the middle lies the period when we have finally become  capable and worthy of being entrusted with bringing the Holy Fires onto  the Earth plane in the form of the wisdom and truth of the Highest. We  toil happily so they can be used for the benefit of all. Throughout the  ages the vibrations of these sacred fires and their influence has grown  ever more powerful. And now that we have reached the Age of Aquarius, we  and our world are in the process of witnessing and taking part in the  birth of Universal total and unconditional love for ourselves, each  other, our world and all worlds.

Wise ones willingly accept the  role of acting as one of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves and our  world and the duties and responsibilities this brings with it.  Naturally, we are not alone in this, we never have been or ever will be  left to our own devices. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one  of us – for a long time unbeknown to our earthly selves – has always  been walking their predestined pathway up the spiritual mountain. Being  aware of their presence enables us to cope with this task more easily  because of our renewed faith, trust and confidence in the Highest.  Feelings of hardship never into the picture when the job that has been  allocated to us is tackled with love in our heart for God and humankind  and compassion for its suffering and that of our whole world.

What  greater honour could there be for any one of us than acting as and  being called a true son/daughter of God, who has been chosen by the  Highest as one of their channels of communication with our world?  Labouring for them and on their behalf is such a privilege that it never  feels like work at all that one never gets tired of and worn out by it.  With joy in our hearts we gladly give of the best that is within us  with kindness and integrity, honesty and truth, to prove ourselves  worthy of being used by the Highest for the blessing and healing of all  life and lifeforms.

The rising of the Divine fire in human beings  expresses itself as a sense of spiritual power and poise. It goes hand  in hand with taking charge of our thoughts and words. This brings with  it a general feeling of being in balance an in control of our life, as  well as a growing sense of great power. When we recognise it as the  power of love and goodness, to be used only for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all instead of personal aggrandisement, the Divine fire  has indeed risen and is working in us.

The true meaning of the  promised saviour and redeemer only begins to make sense when our  superconscious faculties unfold and we realise that every human soul is a  child of God, a spark of the Universal Christ’s spirit. Finding our way  back into this consciousness is the true purpose of every human soul’s  earthly existence. And the Divine spark awakening in our heart is the  meaning behind the Christ child’s birth. The manger is the symbol of the  human heart as the most humble place on Earth. This is where the child  is now making its presence felt ever more strongly in our world. We have  grown into spiritual adulthood when we bring forth the characteristics  of our Christ nature by giving only of the highest and the best that is  within us. And that is the only way the Christ Spirit can save and  redeem us and our world.

When the Jesus story appeared roughly  two thousand years ago, who could have imagined – even in their wildest  dreams – that a miracle of such proportions would one day be taking  place on the Earth plane? Who would have dared to think that our  salvation and redemption would one day come about in a much more  beautiful and mysterious way than anyone could envisage. Who might have  guessed when the Jesus legend was given that it was an allegory, part of  which talks to us about the moment of our creation when the Christ  Spirit of love and compassion is implanted in the deepest recesses of  every soul’s memories? However many lifetimes this may take that is the  place where these feelings have to wait for the right time to be born,  so that with the passing of time they can come fully alive. From the  moment of our creation the Divine spark has been destined that from deep  within the very core of our own being Its light would one day begin to  shine in every heart to guide us into fulfilling our highest potential.

It  is the Christ Spirit Him/Herself in everybody’s own heart who is now  lighting the way for us and our world to the individual and collective  goal and destiny of finding peace and healing in mind, body and spirit.  Unbeknown to our earthly selves for a long, long time every human  ultimately has always been walking the pathway of evolving into a healer  and a bringer of light, a Christed one in their own right. And as the  Christ Spirit expresses itself ever more strongly through us, we  ourselves are the saviour and redeemer of ourselves, each other and our  world. And that is the only way the Christ can save any of us.

From  the spiritual viewpoint we have reached by now it is not hard to see  that God’s pledge that a saviour would eventually appear in our world,  to rescue and redeem us all, has after all been and still is a true one.  As the Christ Spirit in the end saves and redeems everyone, not only a  chosen few, this is a far  better and more comprehensive affair than the  one presented by the Jesus legend. In fact, the esoteric promise behind  that tale’s surface words is one that not only can but must be  fulfilled.

With the Aquarian Age the time has come for the  blinkers to be removed from the inner vision of all God’s beloved  children of the Earth. Through the steadily increasing flow of Divine  wisdom and truth slowly but surely the individual and collective  consciousness of our world is being cleansed of ever more false beliefs,  prejudices and outdated beliefs. This enables us to form a new and  healthier relationship with our true Divine parents and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the  sky above us. It is then no longer hard to grasp how true and lasting  peace will come to us and our world through each one of us freely and  willingly giving of their best. When we have reached this degree of  understanding of spiritual matters, it is no longer hard to conduct our  lives in a masterly fashion. There is then no doubt left about the  honesty and integrity of our intention to make a valid contribution  towards not only saving ourselves but our whole world. All we have to do  is follow in the footsteps of a true Master, as demonstrated by the  Jesus legend.
 From ‘Healers And Healing’​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - *__*Part F

The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming
*_
_*




*_​ During the early stages of our earthly  education, up to a point all human souls are allowed to do as they  please. But still, whatever anyone does at any given moment can only  take place within the boundaries and limitations of the God’s law, the  Universal law of cause and effect. Nothing in the whole of Creation is  out of its and therefore God’s reach. The history and present state of  our world shows clearly what this kind of behaviour has produced. But  now at last the time has come for waking up to our true nature and  taking charge of the greed and avarice of our lower earthly nature and  making big changes through acting in keeping with God’s laws and  expressing the qualities of our Christ nature. In truth, this is what  Christianity calls the second coming, namely the first appearance of the  Christ Spirit in our world. The first one was merely a legend. 

At last we and our world have reached the evolutionary level of Buddhism  calls ‘The latter days of the law’ and Christianity as ‘The second  coming’. Both relate to the awakening of the Divine spark of God’s light  in all human hearts. Every human soul’s final destination, no matter  how low or humble its position in life at present may still be, is the  final reunion with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and  the Source of our being. In the final analysis the only reason why the  tale of the Master Jesus’ life once appeared in our world was to prepare  our race for the fact that all of us are destined to eventually walk in  the footsteps of all spiritual Masters who once walked the Earth. By  following the example of their behaviour we too evolve into a Master,  just like them. 

Some seem to believe that with the coming of the latter days the law of  Karma will cease to exist, but that could not be further from the truth.  This law is a Universal law to which all life is subject, and such laws  never change. To my mind, the latter days of the law would be more  appropriately described as ‘the latter days of the human ignorance of  the law.’ No-one can revoke Cosmic Laws, even if it were possible. What  wiser, kinder and more loving law could there be other than the one we  have now? This law sees to it that, when certain conditions have been  fulfilled, i.e. we have redeemed ourselves, our slate is wiped clean and  we are allowed a fresh beginning. With our increased understanding and  the wisdom we have gathered along the way we are released into exploring  one of the higher levels of life. 

Surely nobody in their right senses could wish to change the law that  ensures that everything returns to its source and that therefore nothing  in the whole of Creation can ever get truly lost. It is this law that  constantly draws and guides every one of God’s children of the Earth  back towards their true home and the awareness of our real nature. In  the process of learning to distinguish between good and evil it is this  law and the guidance of our Highest Self who in the long course of our  evolution helps every soul to find its own way out of the holes we once  dug for ourselves. To avoid digging more of them from this moment  onwards, all we have to do is familiarise ourselves with how the law of  Karma expresses itself throughout the whole of Creation, including our  own life and that of our whole world.

The last day of the law will have arrived as soon as the last one of us  has learnt to send nothing but good in thought, word and deed into our  world. This will not literally be the last day of the law but of the  times when the law could do nothing but return our own evildoings from  previous lifetimes and present them to us in this one, whilst offering  us opportunities for doing better. When we give of the best and holiest  that is in us, the only things that can return to us is more of the  same. And this it will do in such rich measure that we shall have enough  to share with all who are in need of it. That is how the last day of  the law is going to bring an end to all suffering and pain on the Earth  plane. And that can only come about through everybody’s own efforts at  acting on the spiritual knowledge that is increasingly flowing into our  world, not merely reading and then forgetting about it. 

The more each one of us makes a conscious effort to give of their best  and create nothing but good Karma for us and our world, the more the  Cosmic laws will reward us by returning the same to us, until finally  nothing but good can come back to us and our whole world. And that, my  beloved friends, will be the natural end of the expressions of the law  the way we once knew it. No longer will there be any need for our  individual souls and the soul of our world to grow through pain and  suffering, the way it did in the past. Everyone’s soul energies and  those of our world will expand through joy and love instead.

Saturn is the planet of Karma and the stern schoolmaster of the zodiac.  Saturn is a symbolism of the aspect of the Divine who, when the end of  their earthly education comes into sight, demands strict self-discipline  and self-mastery from all Its human children of the Earth. Saturn  together with Uranus is the co-ruler of Aquarius, the sign of the Age  that is now with us. To assist us with learning how to tap into and  develop our inner strengths and capabilities, Saturn’s lessons present  us with many tests and trials, delays and frustrations. We need to deal  with them in the appropriate manner and patiently endure what the law of  Karma is returning to us from previous lifetimes into the present one.  When we attend to our lessons by drawing the learning from each one of  our experiences, which they are meant to bring us, Saturn’s role with  the passing of time changes from the Universal teacher into that of the  rewarder. Saturn’s lessons too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom.

Love is the law of life and the Mother is the feminine love and wisdom  aspect of the Divine Trinity. We come from love and to it we eventually  return. The sacred spark in us is the beginning of everyone’s own Christ  nature, the Christ Spirit whose love fills the whole of Creation with  Its presence. We are Its child and our true nature is like Him/Her  nothing but love. When we are loving this way and we are listening to  the small still voice in our heart that tells us what is right and wrong  at any given time, no-one needs to preach to us about the ten  commandments of the Abrahamic religions. 

The love in our heart alone and its expressions in the world around us  can release us from the chains and shackles of earthly life and the duty  of further earthly lifetimes. At last we are free to consciously take  part in and explore the higher and eventually highest realms of  existence that are waiting for us when our earthly curriculum has been  dealt with to the entire satisfaction of the wise ones in charge of us. 

Love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of  Creation. It stands to reason that kind and loving thoughts double the  power of one of these powers on its own. Just think, they once brought  each one of us into being and therefore have always remained part of us.  And when the Christ love awakens and comes alive in us, love no longer  remains a mere lip service. It is a deep inner urge, a need and  conviction to give of our talents to the whole of life from the love and  compassion that fills our whole being. We have no appetite for seeking  fame or fortune but are content and happy to humbly serve as a channel  through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ Light can  flow. That which then pours forth from us is pure Christ love. It  recognises the dignity of everything that exists anywhere in the whole  of Creation, the heavenly as much as the human world with all its  kingdoms on the physical and spiritual plane of life. 

I believe that all suffering in our world to this day is caused by the  dark clouds of ignorance that for so long have been surrounding it, and  that through dissolving these clouds the suffering will eventually end.  On our pathway from aspiring healer and lightbringer into becoming an  enlightened or Christed being in our own right we gradually enter into  the Christ or cosmic consciousness of hearing, tasting, smelling and  touching God in everything. Bringing forth our own Christ nature from  deep within the core of our being is the medium that takes us along this  road of reunion with God. In that sense alone can Christ ever be  humankind’s saviour and redeemer. This is how the legend of the Master  Jesus, in yet another variation on the theme of the Universal Christ of  all ages presenting Him/Herself in many different guises as the  archetypal God-person, is bringing us and our world the long promised  salvation and redemption, after all.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - Part G

Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross
*_
_*




*_
​The  way I have always made my work available free of charge to anyone who  is in need of it, to my mind is the best one. At any given time this  allows me to update my work with the renewed understanding I am finding  along the pathway of my own healing journey. For my kind of writing it  is infinitely superior to book publishing. It’s essential because  spiritual knowledge, the same as everything else in the whole of  Creation, is evolving and therefore constantly increasing and expanding.

The  item that forms the basis of this chapter is as good an example as  anyone could wish for of something that was written a long time ago and  has been updated by the inflow of fresh ideas that provide an improved  understanding of what’s at stake. If you have the relevant Stella  Polaris at hand, turn to page 112 and see for yourself. Naturally, same  applies to my own writings. ‘Healers and Healing’ is the first part of  my jottings. It began to come into being many years ago, but with the  passing of time the need arose for quite a few of its chapters to be  updated with the inflow of new ideas into my consciousness that  increased my own understanding of a theme.

The following is the  essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that  appeared in Stella Polaris April/May 2017 under the heading ‘The Best  Response’: ‘Your path is clear, dear Friends. For many of you the plan  for the present stage of your curriculum in the school of Earth provides  that your time has come for responding at all times to God’s spirit.  Whenever you do this from the highest and purest point of your awareness  of the Divine aspects of life, your own spirit and its powers grows  stronger. Through your responses to life and your highest aspirations,  the love and power of God’s spirit flow into and through you into  everything that is in need of it. With the passing of time, this is how  you evolve into a healer in every sense of the word, not only of bodies  but of spirits and souls, nations and their countries and all bad  conditions in general.

‘With the help and will of God you are  then becoming a master of circumstances and conditions and when the  power of God’s spirit works through you, miracles can and do happen, for  the powers that are in God are also in each one of you. For those who  are growing into spiritual adulthood the right way of living is in full  consciousness of the presence of God in everything and everyone. You are  reaching the stage of your development when you trust that God’s plan  for you and all life that it is perfect, wise and all-loving and that it  is taking care of every aspect of your own life, humankind’s and your  whole world.

‘The right way of praying for you now is to ask that  God’s will should be your will and that God’s words and prayers should  be yours. How else could you make sure that they are in keeping with the  Divine great plan of life * and you are working for the highest good of  all? Obviously what comes is not necessarily the way your small earthly  self would want things to work out. That’s why wise ones take great  care to use the powers that are in them wisely and resist the temptation  of applying them to selfish purposes. They only use them for the  blessing and healing of humankind and their world and from there guide  it into the whole of Creation. Through this they not only gradually  evolve into a spiritual Master of earthly life, but also into a healer  of whole worlds and their beings. They do not forget that each time  anything is healing, human beings and animals, even plants and trees,  they are healing with them.

‘If  sometimes you find it difficult to restrain and control the desires of  your small earthly self, take a deep breath and several times say to  yourself: ‘God is with me and all is well’. Then be still and wait for a  moment, so that your God part can manifest in what you are about to do.  You have no idea how much good can come from practising this. And  whenever you are together with others and the thoughts and feelings they  emanate are interfering with yours, take several deep and slow breaths  and affirm that God is with you. You will be surprised at the inward  power that through this then comes to you.

‘And because wise ones  are aware that there is a cause for everything, they refuse to  criticise whatever they see in earthly life. They do not find fault with  their siblings in the family of humankind, however basic someone’s  present state of development may still be. They remind themselves that  such people are their younger siblings attending the lower classes of  the earthly school of life and deserve their compassion and love, no  matter what anyone may be doing. Wise ones do not avoid the unhappy and  disgruntled people they meet, but turn towards them and show them their  appreciation and the respect they deserve as God’s children. This is not  difficult for wise ones because they know that their younger and less  experienced siblings in the vast family of humankind simply don’t know  what they are doing – to themselves and their world.

‘The God of  love dwells in everyone’s own heart. Bear this in mind, so that in all  your endeavours you can truly be a wise one and a bringer of light in  the form of new understanding. By sharing it freely with as many as  possible, you reveal yourself as a worthy member of the human family and  a channel for the light of God’s love. Each time you bless someone  without distinction of race, colour or creed, you are doing your share  of making crooked places straight and being a true healer and creator of  the kinship and siblinghood of life, which the Great Father/Mother of  all life has ordained to become a reality in earthly life for all its  children.

‘Each time you nail one of the desires, fears and  anxieties of your lower nature to the cross of earthly life, the Christ  part of your nature is strengthened and this continues until it has  taken over your whole being. The God in you can then make crooked  corners straight, create beauty from that which is ugly in your world  and its people, and heal the sick in mind and body, spirit and soul. You  then qualify to be called a true son/daughter of the living God, who  has been and still is walking the pathway the Jesus legend * describes  in earthly life. And that’s how in the fullness of time everyone’s own  Christ self acts as the healer, saviour and redeemer of yourself, the  whole of humankind, your world and all worlds throughout the whole of  Creation and their beings, bringing its gifts to wherever something  requires them.’

 * Recommended Reading:​ ·       ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ ·      ‘The Jesus Legend’
​ ​ From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * * ​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Saviour And Redeemer - *__*Part H
*_
_*The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross*_
_*




*_​The queen of all flowers is the rose. It  is the symbol of the sweetness and beauty of the Great Mother’s love  and wisdom. Humankind’s existence on the Earth can be likened to a  gigantic rosebush with billions of roses in just as many different  stages of spiritual development. Some of us are buds that are still  tightly enclosed by their green outer leaves, while others are occupied  with various stages of opening and eventually bursting into full bloom. 

The rose represents the heart of love as well as the heart of the Christ  Consciousness. The red rose is associated with this love and is  sometimes depicted as growing at the centre of a cross, the oldest known  symbol of humankind’s existence in physicality. Our small earthly self  needs to be nailed to the cross and as it hangs there helplessly and  dying, the sweetness of the Christ love unfolds in our heart. The rose  as a symbol has a rich and ancient history and just like the cross it  can have meanings that are polar opposites. It can at once be a symbol  of purity and of passion, heavenly perfection and earthly passion,  virginity and fertility, life and death. 

The rose is the flower of the goddess Venus as well as of the blood of  Adonis and Christ. It is a symbol of transmutation, i.e. taking the  elements of the Earth and transmuting them into the beautiful fragrant  rose of the spirit. The rose garden is a symbol of Paradise and the  place where the mystic marriage takes place. In ancient Rome, roses were  grown in funerary gardens as symbols of resurrection. The thorns  represented suffering and sacrifice as well as the sins of the Fall from  Paradise. The rose has also been used as a sign of silence and secrecy.  The words ‘sub rosa’ refer to a need for discretion, which was  necessary whenever a rose was hanging from the ceiling at a meeting in  the days of yore. In the mysteries of ancient Egypt roses were sacred to  Isis. They were also the flowers of her son, Harpocrates or younger  Horus, the God of silence.

To encourage us and spur us on during our climb up the spiritual  mountain of life, once in a while the Angels grant us the gift of true  communion, of being at one with and fully attuned to the Highest. That  is why in the quiet of deep meditations and reflections on God and the  Universe, maybe whilst listening to certain types of music, we  occasionally reach for brief moments the level of the Cosmic or Christ  consciousness, the plane of pure spirit. Although it is impossible to  hold onto these feelings, no-one who has experienced things of this  nature will ever forget them. That is what happens to me when I listen  to the
Ave verum corpus, 
Natum de Maria Virgine.
Vere passum, immolatum,
In cruce pro homine.
Cuius latus perforatum,
Fluxit aqua et sanguine:
Esto nobis praegustatum
In mortis examine.

O Jesu dulcis, O Jesu pie,
O Jesu, fili Mariae.
Miserere mei. 
Amen

Hail, true body, born
Of the Virgin Mary,
Who having truly suffered, 
Was sacrificed
On the cross for humankind,
Whose pierced side
Flowed with water and blood.
May it be for us a foretaste 
[Of the Heavenly banquet that awaits us]
In our own trial of death.

O sweet Jesus, O holy Jesus,
O Jesus, son of Mary,
Have mercy on me. 
Amen
​The above is one of my all-time  favourite pieces of music. The first time I encountered it was as a  child of about twelve in the early fifties when we were rehearsing it in  our school choir. In spite of the fact that I was not being reared on  and used to a steady diet of Christianity’s teachings, I was captivated  by the beauty of the music. It had been planned that we should sing this  piece at the wedding of one of our teachers. I still recall my bitter  disappointment when our choir master told us that we were not allowed to  do so because the ceremony was going to take place in a Lutheran church  and Mozart’s music was considered to belong to the Catholic church. 

It took me several decades to find out that this institution did not  allow Mozart to compose music for them, regardless of the fact that he  was raised a Roman Catholic and remained a devout member of the church  throughout his life. At some stage he joined the Freemasons and wrote  all his music for this organisation. For me the events of those days are  the most striking examples of religious prejudice and ignorance that  ever came my way. Maybe that’s why I recall them so vividly. 

Leonard Bernstein, 1918-1990, American composer, conductor, author,  music lecturer and pianist, conducts the ‘Ave Verum Corpus’ before you.  He gives the impression that he was no longer affected by restricting  religious beliefs of any kind. He was the son of Ukrainian-Jewish  parents. But still the expression on his face, while tuning himself into  the task before him, shows that he understood the esoteric meaning  behind the Jesus legend. His behaviour honours it as a message of the  renewal of love and faith, hope and trust in the Highest forces of life,  which was brought to our world by the Universal Christ and His/Her  Angels, in the depths of the spiritual darkness of the Piscean Age  through the music the legend inspired. 

Bernstein himself was not only an inspired conductor but also a  composer. The same forces no doubt provided him with the inspiration for  providing our world with music for our time. Among his output was the  music for ‘West Side Story’, ‘Peter Pan’, ‘Candide’, ‘Wonderful Town’,  ‘On the Town’, ‘On The Waterfront’ and his Mass. Added to this was a  range of other compositions, including three symphonies and many shorter  chamber and solo works.

In case you are wondering what the Age of Pisces has to do with all  this, let’s take a closer look at Pisces, the sign co-ruled by Jupiter  and Neptune. The Neptunian energies are the higher octave of the Venus  vibration. It bring to us and our world the highest love vibrations of  the whole of Creation. This love is of the highest realms of life that  knows nothing of earthly life and its concerns. It is belongs to the  world of beauty, peace and harmony, without trouble and strife. That is  the place from which all human souls initially emerge and for which we  secretly keep on longing and yearning to return to. 

The downside of the Neptunian energies for us earthlings is that they  can all too easily express themselves as lying and cheating, deceptions  and delusions, of the self and others. The upside of this planet’s  energies however is that they provide those in our world who are ready  to receive them with the inspiration for enriching our world with the  most exquisite works of art, to brighten up the lives of the people  dwelling there. During the Age of Pisces this revealed itself in all  areas of artistic endeavour and particularly that of music. Neptune’s  negative qualities expressed themselves in the limitations and  restrictions that were imposed upon humankind by the old religions of  our world in their pursuit of power, material wealth and empire  building. 

Mozart’s ‘Ave Verum Corpus’ is one of the pieces of music that speaks to  me most strongly of the higher realities of life. Soaring above the  troubles and tribulation of earthly life, some of them have the power to  lift my soul into its true home, the world of love and light, wisdom  and truth, where things like suffering and pain do not exist. For me  Mozart’s and Chopin’s music is first in line for taking me not only  closer to the highest levels of life, our true home, but into it. For  brief moments of respite from the material world it allows me to  experience and take part in it.

Music as an art form can be likened to beautiful architecture. Its  vibrations produce colours that are more exquisite than those known on  the Earth plane. It is a most effective tool for rituals because it  creates an avenue and a channel through which the spiritual forces of  the Highest can easily flow into humankind. Music is the first stimulant  for the Divine spark that for a long time has to remain asleep in all  human hearts. It aids us with finding the necessary balance between the  mental aspect of human nature and the heart centre. The Angels and  Masters are the ones who provide the composers of our world with the  inspiration that enables them to translate the music of the spheres into  something that speaks to and can be understood by us earthlings. 

Aquarius, the fixed Air sign, is of the head. Its polar opposite is Leo,  the fixed Fire sign that rules the heart. To make us fit for the new  age, these two parts need to be balanced. Our spirit guides and helpers  are making their contribution to getting us ready for the new age by  providing us with ever more advanced spiritual wisdom and knowledge that  assists us with the development of our Christ nature, so that we can do  our share of establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth. This means taking  great care to construct nothing but that which represents our Creator’s  will and wishes and is in keeping with the Universal laws. Using our  throat centre wisely, guarding our tongues and handling the power of  speech with discretion are now of the greatest importance.

Human redemption can only can about through everyone doing their share  of alleviating the suffering of our world. We are in this life to share  the gifts and talents the Universe has bestowed upon us with anyone who  is in need of what we have to give, whilst patiently enduring whatever  our own karmic debts are bringing us. In this process the rose of love  unfolds on the cross of our earthly existence. The seat of the Divine  spark in every human being is the heart centre and every one of us is a  rose whose bud may for a long time have been waiting to open and unfold  its inner beauty on the Earth plane. 

Potentially, each one of us is a multi-faced jewel of outstanding beauty  and splendour that in the fullness of time begins to stir from its  spiritual slumbers. Every cell and atom of matter that exists in the  whole of Creation, including our physical bodies, consists of minute  particles of the Great Light of the Universal Christ, only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. For aeons this light has been  drawing our race ever more powerfully into Its loving embrace. It’s in  response to this calling that the Divine spark eventually awakens in  every human heart. 

Many study comparative religions for years. Even though through this  they acquire a great deal of intellectual knowledge, the only way human  beings can save and redeem themselves is through the Christ love  unfolding in our own heart and following the deep inner yearning of our  Christ nature to serve and do whatever is best for the whole of life  and every lifeform within it.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Ave Verum Corpus’
By Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​
 * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Saviour And Redeemer - **Part I

Creative Efforts And Astrology
*
*




*​ I find it fascinating to look at the  birthchart of famous artists whose work I enjoy. It helps me to locate  the person behind someone’s creative efforts much better, to understand  the difficulties they are struggling with, the cross they had to bear,  i.e. their Karma and their earthly personality – the same as we all have  to do. All of these things increase my greatly my enjoyment of their  work. Let’s see whether it can do the same for you. Mozart was born 17th  January 1956, with his Sun, Mercury, Venus and Saturn in Aquarius and  his Moon in Sagittarius. Aquarius is one of the signs ruled by Saturn.  Planets in their own signs and houses in our birthcharts show that in  previous lifetimes we have learnt to express their highest and most  positive qualities. Under Saturn’s auspices the highest human  achievements can be brought into being, as Mozart’s music shows. 

Part of Saturn’s gifts for Wolfgang Amadeus were an early maturity and  the ability of shouldering the responsibility of earning a good income  for his family through sharing his God-given talents while he was still  very young. Saturn makes us work very hard and Mozart expressed this  with his outstanding musical genius and working long hours and extremely  hard. Equipped with a surplus of Aquarian energies he also had in him a  good deal of anti-establishmentarianism, which in those days would have  been directed mainly against the ruling monarchy and the church. He was  not a very popular person in his time, I believe. By all accounts by no  means a pleasant character, but to my mind that doesn’t change the  value of the gift of the legacy he left behind for us. 

Chopin was born 1st March 1810 with his Sun and Venus conjunct in Pisces  and Moon in Capricorn. Pisces is the sign of Karma and the soul. The  twelfth house is its natural domain. To me, Chopin’s music is pure soul.  There can be no doubt about it that both men had a direct link with the  highest realms and worked as its channel – the way all artists do,  whether they are as yet aware of this or not – to bring the gift of  their specific type of music to our world. 

The efforts of Mozart and Chopin on their own show that by no means  everything connected with the Piscean Age was darkness and  gloom,  cruelty and suffering, deceptions and delusions. Chopin and Mozart were  part of the artists who in the later stages of this age became inspired  to enrich our world with their creative efforts. Both men were  prodigious workers who achieved an enormous amount of output in the  short lifespan that had been allocated to them. Mozart lived from 1756 –  1791 and Chopin from 1810 – 1849. ‘Whom the Gods love they take young’  comes to mind. Yet, only when the purpose of our lifetime has been  fulfilled, we depart from this plane one way or another, whenever this  may be.

Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Apart from  great works of art, out of the spiritual darkness of the Piscean Age  caused by the lack of God’s wisdom and truth, new life and understanding  has come to our world. It is now presenting us with living proof that  out of all evil in the end there truly comes a great deal of good. As  can clearly been seen now, it has been for a wise higher purpose that  the reasons for the long time of gloom of our earthly existence had to  remain hidden in the womb of time and space, so that eventually the  seeds of a life that is filled with light and that for all humankind  could begin to sprout. 

Now at last we have reached the time when the blessing and healing power  of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation,  the Spirit of the Universal Christ, reaches down to Mother Earth to  touch all life she is holding in her loving embrace. This is the power  that each year brings us earthlings a new spring and with it the renewal  of all life. Now that more and more of us are awakening to our true  nature and taking responsibility for ourselves and our world,  spiritually springtime has come for Mother Earth and a great renewal is  taking place on all levels of life. 

Who has not known the feeling of being imprisoned in what on the surface  of life could not be called other than evil days of despair? This  applies to our individual lives as well as that of our whole world.  During periods like that there seems to be no way of breaking the bonds  that keep us tied to the events around us that are causing this  impression, that is until finally  something magical happens.  It’s  impossible to put our finger on what it is, but one fine day maybe even  without noticing any external changes we sense that we are being  released from something. This experience is similar to that of a tiny  chick breaking out of its shell. In spite of the fact that we sense that  a dark cloud has moved away from us and a weight has been lifted from  our shoulders, our life changes and there is no way of telling how they  came about. Things that once were obscure become clear. Problems and  difficulties, for which no solutions could be found earlier, resolve  themselves. 

Some kind of higher magic is at work and has touched us. The light of  understanding is breaking into our consciousness and we realise that we  have been our own prisoner, without being aware of what we were doing to  ourselves. This is now increasingly happening to our world, too. There  is an allocated time for everything in life and therefore also for this  kind of magic to manifest itself. The Bible talks about it as the  ‘acceptable time of the Lord’, which will surely come in everyone’s  life. All we have to do is be still and wait for its coming. The release  comes when our Karma has been redeemed and the Angels known as the  Lords of Karma are setting us free. We are then ready for other lessons  and encounters of a different nature. Now, if you replace the word  ‘Lord’ with ‘Law’, you can see quite clearly what kind of magic the Lord  is working. 

This kind of understanding helps us to realise that in a wider sense  Jesus has been and still is the rose on the cross of humankind’s earthly  existence. After all, it was the legend of his life that brought a  renewal of the age-old promise of the saviour and redeemer closer to us  and our world. In the end it even supplied us with the story’s true  esoteric meaning. Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood have  no problem with accepting that we ourselves – each one on their own,  though hand in hand with God and the Angels – are required to do the  work of bringing the seed of the rose of love in our hearts to budding  and finally flowering. 

The time will undoubtedly come on the Earth plane when each one of us  has evolved into a beautifully shaped and scented rose in its own right.  We shall then be a light for our world and a Master soul in whose  footsteps others may wish to follow. Just the same as we are walking in  those Jesus left behind. Even though the story of his life was merely a  legend, it has lost none of its power to give us pointers and landmarks  for the right way of living as true sons/daughters of the Highest. 

From the evolutionary point we and our world have presently reached, it  is not hard to see that there never will be a Universal church of any  denomination that rules our whole world. It will not be long now until  everybody has come to their senses and realises that although in the  past we used different names for the Highest, our Creator, in truth:

 There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​ The religion of the new age is a  religion of the heart and the heart knows the truth and what is right or  wrong. And my heart tells me that Jesus will always remain a symbol of  Universal love and compassion, kindness and goodness, tolerance and  patience towards all. To my mind it is not the man Jesus but the legend  of his life that truly is a rose that will continue to flower on the  cross of earthly life for a long, long time to come. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Saturn As Teacher And Rewarder’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘We Are All Christians’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought – Part Twelve

Good Thoughts
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Triumph of Spirit Over Matter’ by Anna Hayward in Stella Polaris  April/May 2018: ‘Good is as much with you as you are with God and the  same powers that are in God are also in you. As good and kind,  constructive, loving and positive thoughts have their origin in your  higher or Christ nature, they are God thoughts. Not many in earthly life  are as yet aware of the vital importance of changing their thought  patterns to this mode. When you do, with the passing of time, your  physical body transforms itself into a celestial body that is the  dwelling place and temple for the living God within, the Jesus part of  your being. The more you use and apply the power of thought to your own  life, you are not only recreating your whole being and you are also  doing your share of transforming your world into a more pleasant and  agreeable place for everybody. 

‘Goodwill is the white healing magic of the Universe. Good, kind and  loving thoughts are Christ thoughts. When your actions and reactions to  the events of your daily life have their origin in such thoughts,  everything you do is a Christ action that flows from the heart of the  living God within you into your world. And that is the only right way of  living for aspiring healers and lightbringers because good actions are  the spontaneous reaction to good thoughts. Your thoughts decide your  actions and the vibrations of your physical body are speeded up by them  and that is true for each spoken as well as written word. 

‘And when ever more of you are conducting their lives in keeping with  this knowledge, the whole of your planet will gradually become not only  more beautiful to look at but also to live upon because its matter is  changing into a finer, more delicate and ethereal substance. All matter  in the whole of Creation is in a constant process of spiritualisation  through that which inhabits it.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part One
*_





​The following is the essence of a quote  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White  Eagle calendar September 2011: ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All  life is the result of thought. As you think, so you become and the way  you think is constantly creating your life and your surroundings. And  thinking peaceful thoughts is the secret of all human happiness.’

 
​The essence of another teaching comes from ‘The Star Of The North’  January 2015: ‘Once a successful businessman arrived in the spirit world  and when he was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that  quite a large part of it was unfinished. The ministering Angel  accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice that your home is incomplete?’  ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very disappointed to find it that way.’  ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It reflect the spiritual aspect of your  nature, which is easily neglected whilst running a business. Go forth  into another lifetime, as soon as the opportunities is offered to you  and choose an occupation where you can attend sufficiently to this part  of your being. Do your best to put the finishing touches to its  structure, as that is the background of your earthly activities. Take  your chances and see what happens when you come back to us at the end of  that lifetime.’ The man thanked the Angel for the advice and followed  it. Upon his next return to the spirit world he was delighted to find  that this time a beautifully completed home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simply way how the life forces work and that  thought has infinite creative power. Imagination and thoughts combined  can create anything in your world and ours. As a result, humankind  through its habitual thinking patterns has always constantly been  shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who do not believe us, will  in due course find out for themselves that what we are saying is true  and that as you think, you and your surroundings inevitably become. The  conditions and the environment you are presently in were created by your  own thoughts and that applies to each one of you as much as to the  whole of your race and world. The power of thought has created you and  your world. 

‘Can you see how great and important the power of thought is? Knowing  this lays into everyone’s own hands the power of doing their share of  creating a more peaceful world, by nothing more spectacular than  changing your thinking patterns. The power of thought cannot be  over-emphasised. Most human beings believe that thinking is a very  private pastime. They could not be more wrong. Your thoughts express  themselves not only in your face, but also in the wellbeing of your  body. They can even be recognised in your clothing, homes and  businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your aura. To us,  your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be read as if you  were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can  also inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting  and destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in  your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of  all warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just  as good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and  creative power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make  it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but  good, even though some people in your world may call this being  foolishly optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to  enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected  the light of the Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of Earth life.  With many of you this is already happening again. May the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Two

*_​ _*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_​ The essence of a White Eagle teaching  from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing  and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of prayer and  meditation, faith and trust, determination and application. Whenever you  are closing the doors to the lodge of your inner being to the outer  world and so create a holy space within and around you during your quiet  times, that’s when you are doing the best work for your own health and  happiness as well as the whole of humankind. Do not allow the negative  and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to penetrate your  sacred space. Although this may sound selfish at first, it helps your  inner strength to grow and therefore the opposite is true. 

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic * can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Three

*_​ _*Thought Can Do Anything
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot  too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking  is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in  truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by  those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have  to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to  either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your  world. But many of you are by now aware that thought can create good  health and heal, as well as pain and disease. A great mass of people can  seriously be in danger of disrupting and destroying humankind’s mental  and physical soul life. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root  of all suffering and of wars. At the same time they can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, and anything else you and  your world are longing for. Each one of you carries the power within of  focussing only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your  world, so that it can become a reality in earthly life. Positive  thinking * can help you to do your share of creating ever more of this  on the Earth plane. 

‘We would like you to know that we need you as much as you need us. And  we beg of you who are reading these lines to do your best to counteract  the negative and destructive thinking tendencies of your world wherever  possible. Best of all this is done by trusting God’s great plan * and  the basic goodness of the life that has been given to you. Use every  spare moment to focus on the new golden age of plenty * that is  approaching quite rapidly. In your imagination see this new world  emerging. Based on the Aquarian energies and principles of love,  siblinghood and friendship with all lifeforms, its people are helping  and supporting each other, refusing to take advantage of, dominate and  exploit those around them. 

‘Everybody is aware that each one of you is gifted in some unique way  and was created for a specific task *. As a result, there will be no  need for jealousy and sibling rivalry, but full trust in the wisdom and  love of your Creator, the great genius designer * for the whole of  Creation. You will be enjoying the warm and loving family relationships  you may always have dreamed of in earthly life, but because of the  clashing interests of its members this somehow seemed impossible.  Supportive instead of exploitative, each giving of their best and thus  fulfilling their highest potential, for the benefit of all. That is the  kind of existence that is waiting for the whole human family.

‘Never forget that what you think you become and in case you are  wondering how your world deteriorated into its present state, we shall  try to explain. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human  minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation.  The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to  individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons they  require at any given time. Every thought any one of you sends into the  Universe causes a vibration that makes an impression on the higher  ethers of life. They are registered there and attract to you waves of  corresponding forces that create certain conditions in your life. 

‘The corollary of this is that those who are working in good and  positive ways, pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service  to others, the Universal forces have no problems with bringing you the  things you are hoping and praying for. Yet, it is not only a matter of  thinking what you want. That is only a small component of the picture.  The most important part is wishing to work with God and the Angels to  create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e.  holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your  world. If this is your only motif, you are at one with God’s creative  love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘The Universe has a positive and a negative thought stream. You are  dynamic and magnetic beings and like attracts like. The vibration of  each thought you send out decides which stream it is drawn into.  Thoughts of a similar nature group together, which constantly increases  their strength, and that’s how in the end they return to their senders.  The law of attraction ensures that any good, uplifting and constructive  thoughts that go forth from earthly life they align themselves to other  great thought streams that are positive and good and part of the God’s  Great White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the  streams of darkness and negative thinking. 

‘Have you any idea how much cruelty and suffering in your world is  created by thoughtlessness? This is balanced by thoughtfulness that aims  to bring nothing but love and joy, hope and courage into your world.  Every single thought of this nature feeds into the great stream of White  Light. God’s evolutionary plan for the human race’s development decreed  that this stream’s growth should be essential for humankind’s progress  on the evolutionary spiral of life. When a certain point had been  reached there would be steadily increasing numbers of those who have  matured sufficiently and are ready to add the creative power of their  thoughts to the strength of the White Light. That’s exactly what has  been happening for some time by now and you have every reason to trust  God’s plans for you and your world and the goodness of the life that has  been given to you. 

‘This is what we in our world have always been on with those on your  side of the veil of consciousness. And that’s why we said earlier that  we need you as much as you need us. So from now on, whenever destructive  thoughts comes into your mind, do yourself the favour of uplifting and  transmuting them into positive and constructive ones. The accumulation  of destructive thoughts in the whole of humankind’s mental body, with  the passing of time, has created ideas for ever more destructive weapons  and effective ways of destroying and killing each other. This is how on  one side God’s creative power is used for good while an array of dark  and destructive thoughts is the opposite end of this spectrum. The  latter find their way into the minds of strong intellects who have the  ability to think of ever more advanced methods of destruction and ways  of stimulating and calling upon the destructive urges of the lower  nature of young and inexperienced souls. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, all along have been  working exceedingly hard to bring harmony and balance to human life.  And each one of you can do their share of supporting our efforts by  disciplining yourself and focussing your attention on that which is good  and right, beautiful and harmonious in your world. This steadily  increases the creative power of your good thoughts, for they are  God-thoughts. This kind of thinking creates perfect form and the more  you strive to apply to everything you encounter, the more easily your  whole world evolves into a more beautiful and peaceful place. 

‘We appreciate that it is not always possible to turn your thoughts away  from wars, terrorism and all other unpleasant things that to this day  are happening in your world. But when you quietly say to yourself: ‘This  too rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels,’ and then  concentrate on the good outcome of such events, you are making a  valuable contribution towards bringing it about. Should someone ask you:  ‘How can you do this when there are so many disagreeable conditions to  contend with in earthly life?’, help them to find a better understanding  of the spiritual background of life and how the Universal laws have  always been at work throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world.

‘Sow the odd seed here and there and then do your best to practise  self-control and uplift and transmute negative and destructive thoughts  into positive and constructive ones. We hear you say you cannot help  your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it and how  disturbing and distracting this is. By constantly working on it, you  will eventually learn to control the flow of your thoughts. Naturally,  it is not going to happen instantly by telling yourself: ‘From now on I  will have no more unwanted thoughts.’ It’s not as easy as that, the  whole process could take a long time. You may have to continue working  with it for several lifetimes before you gain the necessary poise of  spirit that can only be found by the earthly mind fully surrendering  itself to the Divine spirit of your own Christ nature.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​
​ * * *​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Most people really do not understand the power of
thought nor do they realize the effects in which it has
collectively overall. Many people have some idea of the 
power of words but don’t connect the trilogy as a real 
and powerful package...
thoughts into words, words into actions...
this awarness and practice will change theirs lives,
 thus, changing the world we share. Thanks for posting


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Most people really do not understand the power of thought nor do they realize the effects in which it has collectively overall. Many people have some idea of the power of words but don’t connect the trilogy as a real and powerful package... thoughts into words, words into actions... this awarness and practice will change theirs lives, thus, changing the world we share. Thanks for posting



Thank you for sharing your reflections on this theme. Just as important as becoming aware of the power of our thoughts, is the realisation that we are responsible for every single one of our thoughts, words and actions we send into not only our world, but the whole of Creation. All life is affected by them. On top of that, it needs to born in mind that in due course they return to us. This could be many lifetimes ahead, but everything has to be tackled as soon as we evolved sufficiently to enable us to cope with what we once did to others - in thoughts, words and actions.


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Four

*_​ *The Creative Power Of Thought
*​ 




​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Everything in the whole of  Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles and  that also applies to the human thinking processes. The more steadfast  and stronger an individual’s mind is, the more powerful that person’s  thoughts are and the more power is behind every one of them that goes  out into the Universe. Thoughts of this nature can also be picked up and  joined by others of the same calibre.

‘Humankind does not yet understand the intricacy of the forces of  communication in the etheric realms of God’s Creation that is created by  thoughts as well as words that are sounded anywhere and at any given  time in your world. Each one of them creates a vibration and leaves an  impression on the etheric level of life. For good and evil alike the  vibrations  of the things you release from your mind keep on travelling  and create more of the same. Good and constructive thoughts and words  are light that creates more light, which has the power of penetrating  the minds of others in the great human family on the earthly plane and  also of the members that are presently dwelling in our world.

‘The ultimate purpose of your earthly existence is to become conscious  of God’s true nature and your own. As a spark of the Divine each one of  you, without exception, carries within – for a long time hidden from  your own view – the same qualities and glories that are in God. To help  you bring them forth, endeavour to continually rise in your thoughts and  hopes, dreams and aspirations to the spheres of light. This shows them  that you are receptive to the constructive forces and creative power of  God. Let it become something natural to you to daily direct good and  kind, loving and tolerant thoughts to everybody in your world and  beyond. Basically, it’s as simple as that.

‘As a highly evolved Christ person can have a very positive influence on  their environment, at all times let good and kind, loving and  understanding thoughts, God thoughts, flow freely from your heart. The  more you do this, the more you attract to yourself the forces of good  and light from the spiritual levels of life, who are only too willing to  assist you with any kind of enterprise. And that’s how, with the  passing of time, you will be building a golden temple of the soul for  yourself, for the whole of humankind and also your world.’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear A, 
I completely agree, if I might add, the thoughts we have 
are set into motion effecting the universe as are the 
words that come out of our mouths as are the actions 
that stem from those thoughts and words, all
recorded in the universe attached to us following us 
through our eternal existence. 

Positive, helpful, kind, compassionate, grateful thoughts, 
words and actions effect us individually as does negative, 
jealous, hurtful, fear based, generates an effect as well.

We are human. We have higher consciousness. Looking
inside oneself...internal examination of what most scares 
us or what dissatisfies us and working to accept it or 
change it....
that process raises conciousness/awarness which has a
positive effect on everything... every sub-particle to each
individual... everything.... think about that... everything,
it’s awing.

The phrase what goes around comes around is commonly
known as is the word Karma. What you think say and do
comes back to you...positive or negative in some form and 
though the ages can manifest physically. 

Positive atrracts positive negative attracts negative... 
change your way of thinking...be conscious of your thinking
track your thoughts...or not

Choice is ours....but know a conscious effort to be positive 
or negative has a physical effect on us as we area part 
of everything.

A bit of a speech...thanks for your patience


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Five

*_​ _*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing
*_​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from the Spirit’: ‘Every earthly human  mind is an extension of the Great Universal intelligence or God mind  and is ultimately capable of creating anything, just the same as God.  Because they are part of the Great intelligence, everybody already has a  measure of this, even though in the early stages of your earthly  development this cannot be seen. Do not be deceived when some folks are  acting in downright stupid ways. It’s just that their intelligence has  not yet had sufficient opportunities to develop and unfold.

‘Yet, even without this, earthly minds are powerful tools that are  capable of creating good health, wellbeing and happiness, as much as  sickness and pain. They can take their owners into the depths of  depression * and back out of it again. Good and kind, loving and  understanding thoughts are God thoughts that create light and add to the  power of the great stream of White Light, while evil, hateful and  destructive thoughts increase the strength of the dark forces. 

‘These things show that each one of you has a great need for  self-mastery and thought control. This is particularly necessary when a  soul needs to free itself from the bondage of its earthly existence. But  in any case, unless you learn how to take charge of your thoughts, you  will never be able to gain control or mastery over the desires and urges  of your earthly nature. Chaotic conditions in your world are caused by  confused thinking. 

‘When sick bodies arrive in our world in their dreamtime while their  physical body is asleep, we are treating them most effectively with  colours, scents and music. Unfortunately, many leave their physical  bodies behind at the gateway of death when they are still sick. Their  spirits and souls are in need of healing when they arrive in our world.  The true cause of all sickness and disasters, natural and human-made, in  earthly life is people’s false beliefs and prejudices about the purpose  and meaning of their existence. First in line is thinking that Earth  life is a one-off thing. It’s the fear that arises from not knowing  where you have come from and where one day you will be going to, that’s  what makes people ill in the first place. When someone is so convinced  that their beliefs are true, they cannot throw them off when their  departure from the physical plane has come. Can you see the need for our  efforts to help you find a better understanding of these things? This  will continue until the last one of has been brought to perfect health  in this way.

‘We, your spirit guides and helpers, work with the creative power of  thought and endeavour to avoid all destructive thinking. And whenever we  are trying to help and give advice, we make it a rule to always be  constructive and see nothing but good. We are doing this even though  many in earthly life are calling us foolishly optimistic. But that most  certainly is not the case. Because we are more aware than many of you in  earthly life of the creative power of thoughts and words and what kind  of effects they can have, we are not foolishly but wisely optimistic.  Knowing that by thinking and advising good, we are doing our share of  making good things and conditions to come about, and that expecting  positive outcomes helps them to come about, that’s what we do. And this  is why you will never find us thinking and speaking in terms of  pessimism, sadness or death. Please do not allow anyone around you to  stop you from following our example.

‘Living on our side of the veil, we have all the evidence anyone would  ever care to have that in truth life is eternal and there is no death,  and that life will forever keep on unfolding and progressing because  that it is decreed by God’s great plan. Never tell anyone that they are  likely to die. If they do not yet understand that there really is no  death, just don’t speak about it. But in your mind’s eye see how those  in the departure lounge of earthly life are easily and safely arriving  in our world. Observe the whole process as part of the ever changing and  unfolding eternal life. And never forget that wherever there is life  there is also hope and do not anticipate anything but the best possible  outcome. The confidence of accomplished healers inspires their patients  and disperses their doubts and fears about being placed into the hands  of the Highest, as whose channels healers are working. Their attunement  to the Highest forces of life assists and eases the passage of those in  their care from your world into ours.

‘As far as this is possible, patient  should be encouraged to at least begin to develop a spiritually healthy  outlook on life. Right thought is God thought and that means balanced  and loving, pure and holy, kind and friendly, tolerant and generous  thinking. Whenever it flows from earthly minds it can bring benefits to  every aspect of someone’s being. Right thought comes from looking at  life through the God’s eyes and the healing it achieves is due to the  power of sincere aspiration. When your whole being has totally and  unconditionally surrendered * itself to the energies of the Universal  Christ, you have become attuned to its radiance. The  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind then works on its  frequencies, so the Christ rays can penetrate the cells of your physical  body and flow through you into the world around you. 

‘The Christ energies can change all things that have become dark and  sick and make them well. Every dark cell in a physical body fills with  light and heals. But only when a patient’s Karma * allows it, the  Healing Angels in close co-operation with the Lords of Karma * perform  miracles. With their permission the Christ light deeply penetrates the  cells and atoms of the person’s physical body. Because of the utter  fairness and justice of the Universal laws and the accuracy of the  Akashic Records *, there is no need for anyone to doubt the decision of  the Lords. Any kind of healing work is carried out under their  supervision. Thoughts indeed have the power to perform miracles, but  only when they are flowing from pure and loving hearts of those whose  whole being is set upon God. The thoughts of these people are  God-thoughts and the power that is thus activated can change negative  things and conditions into positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The Jesus legend is a demonstration of the life and work of a true  spiritual Master, especially in the following statements: ‘I and my  Father are one.’ and ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of  myself but the Great Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He  does the works.’ Healers do well to recognise that these words also  apply to them, that they on their own can heal nobody. As gently as  possible healers should help their patients to at least become aware  that whenever someone makes contact with the Christ Spirit, even if only  for the fraction of a second, God’s power is released into them. This  is a blessing that allows people to leave behind the limitations of  their earthly existence. While the healing session lasts, their spirit  and soul are lifted into the higher realms of conscious life where they  are recharged with the force of the living God. 

‘Refuse to be held by the limitations of the earthly mind and never  doubt the blessing and healing power of God. Clear your conscious minds  of all reservations and know in your heart of hearts that the healing  rays, although they are invisible to earthly eyes, are very real  indeed.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
​
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Six

*_​ _*Calling With Your Thoughts
*_
_*




*_​ The essence of a message from the White  Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘Memories of Reincarnation –  White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is  like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a  voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and  watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there  will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those  around you. It is generated by the Healing Angels and if you work in  unselfish ways, we transmit it to you to those who are in need of it.  Any time you are sending loving thoughts to other souls, they will  receive it as light and respond to it in some way. Naturally, this  principle also applies to unpleasant thoughts and feelings.

‘God’s healing power illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates the  physical bodies of those you are suffering and from there radiates  outwards into their environment. However, this power should only be  tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for no other purpose and  without any selfish motives like wishing to become known as a world  famous healer, you will in time be able to cleanse your whole being of  the poisons that have built up in your system. They were caused by the  thinking patterns you developed in the course of many lifetimes. This  process also clears your emotional or water body of the feelings that  once were based on the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of  the past. The water body houses your soul, the soft, sensitive and  highly impressionable part of women and men alike. When its outstanding  issues have been cleared up, you will be able to help, enlighten and  strengthen those around you. 

‘Know that no unselfish effort on anyone’s behalf is ever wasted. God’s  will is that you love not only all human beings but everything else that  shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to  constantly send out goodwill and light to humankind and the whole of  your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to  work – for a long time unbeknown to all earthlings – on your minds and  hearts. As the years sped by, you and your race have passed the darkest  stages of your evolutionary journey. Now the Christ light of the perfect  sons/daughters of God who have integrated every aspect of their higher  nature is growing ever stronger in your world. 

‘Your Christ nature is the living God within, your inner teacher or  in-tuition *. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who is  utterly trustworthy and can reliably tell you what is right or wrong for  you at any given moment. It communicates with you through the world of  your feelings. Therefore, if something feels right to you, then it is  for you – even though it may not be for anyone else.

‘Never forget that it is God’s will that you should love and respect  yourselves and your own past, present and future, bearing in mind that  everything that has been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher  purpose. And when you finally overcome and leave behind the desires and  urges of your lower animal self, your Christ nature is rising from its  slumbers and beginning to manifest itself in you and your life. This  kind of growth is your birthright and ever continuing spiritual  evolution is your destiny. Whatever you begin today, you will continue  tomorrow. And when you return to the world of light at the end of each  lifetime, you will continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless  humankind just like we are doing, now.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Intuitively’
​  
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Seven
*_
​ _*The Divine Healing Rays
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me  through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were  developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution,  direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they  are invisible to earthly eyes, their energies are always available to  anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of Creation and  are strengthened considerably when someone asks for healing, for  themselves as well as for others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter  decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such  requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the  leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who  at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them.  It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be  justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the  astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come  about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it would be impossible for you to  use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that whenever you are sending  healing to someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter  station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angelic healing  channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your thought processes to  theirs, so that with the passing of time they become ever more  compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you gradually evolve into  an ever greater force for the healing not only of individual patients,  but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White  Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may  wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is  approaching death. We would like you to know that the power of thought  is more effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you  can help anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and  constructive thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering  into the heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. 

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that are projected  from a distance are as effective – and even more so in many cases – than  when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone is in the process  of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones remind themselves that  they are far from dying. There really is no need for excessive grieving  and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into our world, because it  is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human spirits and souls do not  die and will never do so, they merely move into a different dimension  of life.

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws  the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. That’s why, when the time  for laying the physical body aside, there should be no grief. The  spirit has merely passed from your earthly vision, but it is still near  you. In love there can be no separation. The spirit of someone left  behind merges with that of the spirit who is being released. The laws of  harmony and union prevail and the two spirits and souls are joined into  one. We agree that Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it  much less so when you draw aside and dissolve the veil of consciousness  that separated our world from yours in the past, and then continue to  live consciously in the awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual  life.’
 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​
​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eight
*_​ _*One In Spirit And Thought
*_​ _*




*_​ ‘The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of message guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 with the heading ‘One in Thought’:  ‘Many in earthly life do not yet recognise the power in which they have  their being and who is at all times trying to assist them with their  spiritual development. This is particularly true with regard to the  power of thought. There is a great deal of confusion in the thought  processes on your planet and when we witness how, as a result of this,  many have to endure physical pain, discomfort and weariness of mind,  body and spirit, we would love to provide you with some kind of magical  healing balm. 

‘However, for as long as people are closed off to the spiritual  dimensions and background of their earthly existence this is extremely  difficult. That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware  of the power of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying  the tool for creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for  those around you. When you have sufficiently attuned the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to their frequencies,  God’s White healing magic can begin to flow through you to alleviate the  suffering of many. All you have to do is train your mind and direct it  into healthier thinking and behaviour patterns. 

‘Far too many in your world still believe that their thoughts are their  own affair. They could not be more mistaken, because every thought that  goes forth from your world affects not only the whole of your world, but  also all others. If you are a kind, loving and considerate person who  thinks good things, you are assisting the growth of good throughout the  whole of Creation. Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and  unloving thoughts. Can you see what a great responsibility for the  wellbeing of your world and all worlds each one of you has? However much  you may be tempted to be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and  radiate kind and understanding thoughts into situation. Once you have  learnt to love humankind with all its shortcomings and your world, you  will not find this difficult. 

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a vibration and a wave  on the etheric levels of life. When you are thinking about someone, your  thought travels directly to them and in due course takes form. It  hovers in their vicinity and waits until the recipient is off guard. If  their mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, negative and  unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it enters as soon as the mind  is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of these things, reject  negative thoughts and transmute them into good and positive ones. Good  thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in positive ways.  Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental planes, the  realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically, make an effort not to think about your  suffering! When you are in pain, do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I  do feel bad!’, because you then attract the negative powers that are  everywhere and therefore also around you, and they increase the feeling  of pain. There is much truth in a Christian Science practice that says  that good thoughts are of God. Whenever they are spoken the Christ light  wraps itself around that person. Wise do this and through it reap  wonderful blessings, not only for themselves but also for those around  them.

‘The teachings of the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white  healing magic * will never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is  now and forever will continue to be, while any kind of world exists  somewhere.’ We shall never tire of telling you that the secret of this  power is within the reach of every human being and can only be accessed  through self-mastery and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have  gained complete control over their thinking processes. Achieving the  control of our mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it  is well known that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently  takes souls until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical  bodies behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of  their surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking  has to be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is  built. Every human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white  magic with the help of right thinking. The development of what is known  in your world as psychic gifts * is only a first stage of the opening  of the spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of  time will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In  due course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all  of you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this  the vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will  change. They are already in the process of becoming finer and more  etherealised and each one of you can contribute to this by working for  the benefit of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly education, human beings  experience life as if they were spending it in a small prison. The  building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the course of many  lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one. This part of  human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials of earthly  life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be no time  left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of their  true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human spirits  and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their predestined  pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It can be sparked  by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for example when  loved ones return to our world. 

‘Now the time has come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where  has my loved one gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s  going to happen to me?’ * This spiritual awakening is frequently  accompanied by feelings of a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied  by anything earthly life has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers  of overweight people and those with eating and drinking problems * in  general are evidence of the pressure for the awakening of the whole  human race that is constantly rising. But help is always at hand and  sufficient opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up  from its deep sleep in materialism. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air sign and each lifetime spent in  one of them served the development of the human intellectual abilities.  The deeper all of together are moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more  noticeable becomes the great outpouring of Aquarian energies from the  mental planes of the highest levels into humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness, which for quite some time has been taking  place. To enable ever more of you to reach out for the Angelic hosts,  the Universal power of thought thus stimulates humankind’s higher mind.  Drawing closer to your world makes it easier for them to pour their rays  of wisdom and truth into all hearts and souls. And when you look around  you, you can observe this revival and prompting of people’s spiritual  faculties. Materialism will not hold sway much longer in your world and  this can already be seen in the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid  isolation and that with or without anyone’s will, their thinking  constantly affects the lives of all others, in your world and ours. To  enable them to receive and transmit the light of the living God within,  they keep the power station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into  the frequencies of the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner  level of life there is no separation between anything and that they will  always retain their individuality, wise ones look at themselves and  everybody as mere drops in the great ocean of life where everything  moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent  Universal siblinghood. This is one of the greatest secrets of the white  magic. The Angels gave your world the simplest and yet most profound  teaching about it through the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another.  Love the Lord thy God with all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy  neighbour as thyself.’’

And finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011  under the heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as  you they are called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual  or occult truth is all very well. But until you have built into your  soul body the light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it  have found a deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve  life as you would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but  knowing and grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner  self is another one entirely. 

‘The result of this kind of understanding is spontaneous good thinking  and acting that gives forth the light of God’s love. This is the power  that can raise the vibrations of every atom of your own being, of those  around you and your whole world. The mental body is the higher vehicle  through which the Christ spirit, the living God within, operates. This  part of your being is capable of creating a world so far removed from  Mother Earth’s present state that she will no longer be of the same  substance. The development of this part of your being depends on the  habitual thought patterns of each individual. But as more and more of  you strive to develop the right ones and through this become a Christed  one in their own right, you will be doing your share of assisting the  spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a purely spiritual being, the same  as you will by then be.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’
​ •    ‘Psychic Gifts’
​ 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Nine

The Power Of Love And Thought
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that  life ends at the death of the physical body, but this is simply not true  because the essence of every human being is spirit and soul. Like God,  this part is eternal and immortal, and because God is spirit, its true  home are the spirit realms where there is no death and all life  constantly moves forwards and upwards on a never ending evolutionary  spiral. Whenever a loved goes from you, they are joining us in our  world. They are by no means dead and in truth they never left you  because they merely moved into another dimension where all life is one  and there is no separation between anything, and where no-one ever  leaves anybody. On that level your loved ones will always be with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is their spirit and soul,  and they are said to belong to God. That is correct, but it’s by no  means all there is to it. Because everything is of God and brought into  being by the Highest forces of life, the servers of God and the  executors of His/Her great plan of life *, every aspect of your being,  including your physical body, belongs to God. Wise ones are aware of  this and treat their body as the temple of the living God within. They  would not dream of desecrating it with anything, especially not with  evil and destructive thoughts. 

‘God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, without exception totally and  unconditionally loves each and every human being, just as much as  everything else in the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and  is constantly maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of  our all-loving, all-giving and all-forgiving Creator. Love and thought  are the two most powerful forces that exist anywhere. Just imagine the  effectiveness and power that is created when these two come together and  express themselves as kind and loving thoughts you are sending to  anyone. This is also how in quiet reflections and meditations your loved  ones can be contacted at any time. And that’s the best way of finding  out for yourself that they really are alive and well in our world, and  that nothing can destroy a bond of love that has been created between  two people, as well as people and animals.

‘Wise ones know that love and thought are the two most powerful forces  in the whole of Creation. Whilst thinking about the troublemakers of  their world, in particular those who are involved in planning and  carrying out terrorist activities, in one of their quiet moments the  thought flashes through their minds: ‘There has to be something I can do  to help these poor souls with the awakening of their higher nature. But  what? If I allow myself to think I hate them and what they are doing,  all I can hope to achieve is adding to the darkness that presently fills  their being and surrounds them.’

‘These wise ones are aware that evil and darkness cannot be overcome by  evil * and that negative thoughts anyone sends into your world attracts  others with the same vibrations. They absorb each other like sponges and  it does not take long until the negativity returns to each of its  senders in the form of ever greater darkness that disturbs any  emanations of light that might be there. The only right way of assisting  any kind of troublemaker is with thoughts of forgiveness and kindness  that are born from your heart’s love and understanding for the  difficulties of humankind’s earthly lessons. Whenever such thoughts are  sent into your world, they too attract ever more of with the same  vibration on their travels through the ethers.

‘Appreciating this, wise ones think: ‘As I have no idea of how to go  about this enterprise, I’ll ask my inner guidance, who knows what I am  doing and thinking at all times.’ Focussing their attention on the world  of the troublemakers, they pray to their Highest Self: ‘May your will  be my will and your words be mine, so that everything unfolds in keeping  with your will and wishes. If it’s all right to do this, may the Angels  of healing and peace hold my hand and the right words come to me  intuitively.’

‘After having waited a moment until they sense the Highest Self’s  response, the wise ones enter into an imaginary dialogue that goes  something like this: ‘You are my younger sibling and I am calling to  help you become aware that there is a part of you that is all good. At  the moment it’s still slumbering, but I would like to help it wake up.  For you the time has come to understand that earthly life is ruled by  Universal laws and although at present you think you can do as you like,  this simply is not true. You and I, the same as everybody else, are  responsible for each one of our thoughts, words and actions.’ Be  creative and continue with whatever occurs to you intuitively. If it  feels right, that’s what it is.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Ten

*_​ _*You Are Your Own Creators
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ  Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old  block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of  you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As  co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create  something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out  of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being  aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of  their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators  of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune  into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their  attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their  tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a  thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be  absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s  and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
Their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​ ‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eleven

*_​ _*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time  to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire  of drawing your attention to the fact that thought is the most powerful  creative force of all life and of humankind’s urgent need for learning  to control its thinking. This is because each one of you possesses the  same creative principle that is in God. This knowledge lays the  instrument for creating the right kind of vibrations and for controlling  the cells and atoms of their physical body in everybody’s own hands. 

‘All who are presently taking part in the school of earthly life have  been granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to  use this power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every  human soul rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy,  happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which  everybody gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of  humankind and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of  spirit and light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to become a more beautiful and peaceful  place, in your mind start creating these conditions straight away. Use  every spare moment to focus your thoughts on the world in which you  would like to live. You can do nothing better to help it become a  reality in earthly life. When you refuse to allow any other ideas about  this theme to enter your consciousness, your hopes, dreams and  aspirations have the power to not only raise your own vibrations but  also those of your whole world. Show your trust in God’s great plan of  life * by reminding yourself frequently that you and your world are  resting safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. This is one of  the best ways of applying the constructive forces of creative thinking  to your own life. 

 ‘Never allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to  feelings of being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts  are free to go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed  of light, wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the  farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you  think about a place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are  used in the right way, they have the power to release not only yourself  but the whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their  existence.

‘Most important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or  dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much  good can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be,  you are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the  darkness of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do  all you can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate  love, compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation *, as well  as for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world.  As soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their spiritual bank account are  presently offered to all who are presently taking part in earthly life.  That’s why you are likely to encounter many hurdles that get in the way  of your progress. No matter how hard and difficult a task at first may  appear to be, remind yourself that hand in hand with God and the Angels  crooked corners can be made straight and all conditions and outstanding  issues, your own and those of your world, can be resolved and healed.  Then forge ahead and never give up hope that eventually every one of  your Karmic debts is going to be paid and you will be free to move on to  serving God in a different function somewhere on the higher levels of  life. 

‘Keep on keeping on with faith and trust in your heart that all will be  well in the end for the whole of your race and its world, as well as  you. And that is sure to happen in the not too distant future. You are  never alone, we are doing all we can to support each one of you to  fulfil the special task for which you were created *. Everything you  truly need will always be coming your way, without you having to ask for  it, because we know what it is better than you do at times. Please  affirm: 
All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

​ ‘We, your friends and helpers in the  world of light, your true home, will never leave you stranded anywhere.  The door to our realm is always open to those whose loving thoughts are  seeking contact with us. A warm and loving welcome awaits them. Our task  is to help as many people as possible in your world to become aware of  the power of their thoughts and the urgent need for learning to control  them. This cannot be done without your assistance. We need you as much  as you need us, so please support us by sharing your knowledge with  those around you. Do this by whatever means is available to you,  especially the Internet *, one of the most precious gifts the Aquarian  Age has bestowed upon you. If you use it for the highest good and  greatest joy of all humankind, you cannot go wrong. We are with you, all  the way. God bless each and every one of you.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought – Part Twelve
*_
_*Good Thoughts
*_​ _*





*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Triumph of Spirit Over Matter’ by Anna Hayward in Stella Polaris  April/May 2018: ‘God is as much with you as you are with God and the  same powers that are in God are also in you. As good and kind,  constructive, loving and positive thoughts have their origin in your  higher or Christ nature, they are God thoughts. Not many in earthly life  are as yet aware of the vital importance of changing their thought  patterns to this mode. When you do, with the passing of time, your  physical body transforms itself into a celestial body that is the  dwelling place and temple for the living God within, the Jesus part of  your being. The more you use and apply the power of thought to your own  life, you are not only recreating your whole being and you are also  doing your share of transforming your world into a more pleasant and  agreeable place for everybody. 

‘Goodwill is the white healing magic of the Universe. Good, kind and  loving thoughts are Christ thoughts. When your actions and reactions to  the events of your daily life have their origin in such thoughts,  everything you do is a Christ action that flows from the heart of the  living God within you into your world. And that is the only right way of  living for aspiring healers and lightbringers because good actions are  the spontaneous reaction to good thoughts. Your thoughts decide your  actions and the vibrations of your physical body are speeded up by them  and that is true for each spoken as well as written word. 

‘And when ever more of you are conducting their lives in keeping with  this knowledge, the whole of your planet will gradually become not only  more beautiful to look at but also to live upon because its matter is  changing into a finer, more delicate and ethereal substance. All matter  in the whole of Creation is in a constant process of spiritualisation  through that which inhabits it.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Positive Thinking
*_





​The  deeper we move into the Aquarian  Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of  learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s  take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air  signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of  them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in  each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them.  Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac  through every sign and house.That’s how we,  each through our own  experiences and in the course of countless earthly  sojourns, become  ever more familiar with the characteristics and  qualities of every  sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our  spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the  end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life  we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life.  Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever  lost.

Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level  of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move,  starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there  are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that  from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us  slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until  earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to  begin our explorations of the higher levels of life. 

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid   person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.   It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been   attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware   that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that   our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the   individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s   thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into   being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral   of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper   into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to   see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the   importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed   too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is  meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except we ourselves.  We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous lifetimes into  the present one in the hope of changing them. Well, this is our  opportunity for doing so, let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive  thinking into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge,  which for some time has been coming our way so generously from the  highest levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be.  The wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to  recognise the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in  earthly life. 

First  of all everything is always trying to teach us something,  occasionally  it is for us individually and at other times for the whole  of humankind.  But apart from that, and this point is as vital as the  first one  especially in case of difficult and traumatic events, we can  be sure  that they are dealing with the redemption of karmic debts and  restoring  the balance of spiritual bank accounts. Nothing exists in our  world that  does not have its roots in either positive or negative  Karma we  ourselves created in the past, sometimes many lifetimes ago  when we  walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time and time again we  have taken  part in it, without having the slightest idea of what we  were doing to  ourselves and our world. By telling us about this now,  the Universal  Forces are laying to tools for creating the world of our  dreams through  the fine art of positive thinking. 

Focussing on these aspects,  whilst trusting the utter justice of the  Divine laws, trains our minds  to remain positive in any kind of  situation. Changing our thinking  patterns in this manner is a  life-changing and empowering experience. It  puts us in charge of our  character make-up and enables us to actively  and positively influence  the flow not only of our own destiny but that  of our whole world. One  of the almost immediate effects of positive  thinking is that our  outlook on life as a whole becomes brighter. This  makes us more  attractive to those around us. As you can see, it’s well  worth every  small effort to train our mind. Here are a few tips of how  to go about  it:

•    At the start of each new day remind yourself  that you are worthy  of love and of all the good things life has to  offer. In front of a  mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I am a special  and unique being of  light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am  being loved.’ ‘I am  courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope.’ And so  on and so forth.  Use your creative imagination to make up sentences that  feel right for  you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does  work. If you  practise believing in yourself in this manner, after a  while the  accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite naturally  from  within.

•    However, if you encounter the resistance of  your inner child self  that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I  frequently do – you  might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a  meditative frame of  mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your  vulnerable and inner child  you are hugging, then try to enter into a  dialogue with it. For  example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do  you know that you  are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you  have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing  to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my  child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a  child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need  right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a  good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and  please also tell me about  it. 

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that  of others.  Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly  and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to  lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking:  ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet.  However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was  no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better  posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with  one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the  company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it  helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing  on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course  may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of  this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all  awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer  appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s  all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a  packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As  aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the  company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit  of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is  something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner  eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive  them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I  hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will  be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers.  Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you  are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are   demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them   into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending   anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of   positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and  ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make  lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good  things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is  likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the  way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help  it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel  your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you  wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come  out of anything that happens.

•    When you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look  outside and spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Some  feel that every drop of rain that falls cleanses and purifies, blesses  and heals the Earth. And because thought is the most powerful force in  the whole of Creation and we are one with God, if this is what we think  it really does happen. Bear this in mind and open your window wide. Take  a few deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s  greeting you. Listen to the rain, enjoy its sound and affirm that with  every drop of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving  embrace is being cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. If it’s  coming down heavily, rejoice and give thanks to the Highest Forces of  life for providing for all our needs, including this one. We and our  world are in dire need of every bit of the cleansing and healing power  of the waters from the Heavens the Universe sends us. 

Remember that the power of these Forces are infinitely wiser than you  and I are ever likely to be. So, every day make the most of whatever  comes your way. Each one of them is a good one because it is a gift from  them. Rest safely in the knowledge that there really is a sound and  wise reason for everything that happens anywhere in our world and remind  yourself that those who look for the good are sure to find it in  everything.

•    If you can spare the  time, get into some weatherproof clothes and  footwear. Take an umbrella  and go for a walk, ideally where you can be  with trees, so you can feel  and take part in their enjoyment of the  blessing we are receiving from  the Heavens. Splash in some puddles,  like a small child – your inner  child is sure to love this! Listen to  the drumming of the rain on your  umbrella and know that this is music  of a very special kind. Stop every  so often, breathe in and out extra  deeply and through this consciously  take part in Mother Earth’s  purifying process.

•    When the Sun  reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean  and refreshed. Know  that this is an outer expression of what is  happening inside you and  don’t forget to give thanks and praise to  Father Sun in the sky and  Mother Earth, for they are physical  manifestations of our great and  loving Mother/Father Creator and their  only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. With the help of Its  light all life is brought into  being, nurtured and sustained. 

Open your heart wide and breathe  in Its golden healing light, so it can  flow into you unhindered and  directly from the temple of healing in  the heart of the Sun beyond the  Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from  the Sun into and through you into  Mother Earth and every one of her  kingdoms and how it blesses and heals  every lifeform she holds in her  loving embrace. And at the end of each  day, do not forget to offer  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for  another day of healing and  peace, which with your help it has been for  all life.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Visit From Wisdom 

Or 

The Guardian Angel*







One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said: 
‘I have heard the cry of your soul 
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied: 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days, 
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where? 
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies 
Nothing but a union with the grave? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ. 
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand Earth life. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child 
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding 
Of the purpose and meaning of your life. 
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently 
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision 
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth, 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
You will be able to rise above earthly life and 
With the passing of time perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons 
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding 
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever 
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you, 
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result 
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit 
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future. 

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of 
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature 
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature, 
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me, 
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’


 * * *  ​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Divine Healing Enzyme*_

_*




*_​The rays of God’s White healing magic  act like an enzyme that enters our bloodstream and brings healing to  those parts of our being that are in need of it. These rays have the  power of sending directions to the cells of our physical body to replace  the ones that are damaged and diseased, and to reshape distorted ones,  so they become perfect once more. Our physical body is a  self-perpetuating organism that up to now has received its instructions  through our subconscious mind. But when we take charge of our whole  being, we need to hand it over to God and the Angels, so they can attend  to this task.

Many in earthly life to this day believe that although immortality is  something wonderful it is a dream that cannot come to fulfilment for  human beings. But each one of us is a spiritual being of light, a  beloved child of God, a spark of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life and a young God in the making. We need not seek immortality  because the essence of our being is spirit and soul and they are  immortal and can never die. 

The life of our small earthly selves is greatly restricted and hampered  for as long as we are unaware of this. If we knew, who in their right  senses would want to continue remaining trapped in this existence, when  we could be enjoying the greater freedom, beauty and happiness of the  spirit realms, our true home? For any human being this cannot happen  until Earth life can no longer teach us anything. But what we can do in  our mediations, while we are still here, is re-establishing our inner  connection and through this once more entering into the conscious loving  union with the One. 

At the beginning of each earthly lifetime our spirit and soul enter into  a new physical body for the purpose of learning from experiences that  help to expand our consciousness through the tests and trials that are  constantly rearing their heads in the world of matter. The ultimate  purpose of every human being’s earthly education is to evolve into a  seeker of wisdom and truth. Each is required to develop their own  version of God’s sacred wisdom and truth and that cannot be found in  books, but has to be brought forth from deep within us. The more our  vibrations change into those of wisdom and understanding, kindness,  compassion and love, the more we are at one with our Creator. 

Many healers these days are familiar with the healing process. Each time  they lay their hands on someone, the Divine healing energy flows  through them and tries to activate the recipient’s healing enzyme. On  every occasion of doing this, wise ones call upon the Highest Forces of  life and ask for God’s blessing and healing energy to flow through them  into those who are in need of it. The Jesus legend provides us with  several demonstrations of how the Universal Christ has always brought  healing to those who were walking the Earth an any given time. And S/He  has even greater miracles in store for all His/Her children of the Earth  than those described in the legend. 

The Highest Self of every human being is in command of its earthly  counterpart. It is working together with God and the Angels and they  know everyone’s Karma and when the time is right for healing to take  place and when not. This authority together with the Lords of Karma  decide whether healing should take place at that moment or whether it  needs to be delayed until some more of the patient’s karmic debts have  been paid. This could either be later during their present lifetime or  in the course of a future one. It has to be born in mind that we are the  ones who, together with the wise ones in charge of us, decide long  before entering into another earthly lifetime which pathway is going be  the most beneficial, i.e. where as much spiritual progress as possible  can be achieved. 

That is why some of us are spending entire lifetimes that are filled  with enduring physical pain, disabilities and/or other hardships. This  is because healing can only take place when our Karma has been  sufficiently redeemed through our suffering. So, even if the sufferer’s  Highest Self’s answer is ‘no’ to your healing efforts, the love and  kindness you give to them will never be wasted. Their vibrations come  together with God’s healing energy and assist your patient to bear their  cross with more fortitude, courage and patience. If their time for  passing into the world of light has come, they will be able to let go of  earthly life more easily.

If you are an aspiring healer, use the knowledge you are finding here  first on yourself, to familiarise yourself with its use. Watch what  happens throughout your whole being when the Divine healing enzyme  within you is activated. Only when you have progressed sufficiently with  your own healing process should you try to help others. Unless the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind is tuned into the  frequencies of the highest level of life and you are working under the  guidance and protection of God and the Angels, the other person’s enzyme  fails to activate. Although this is not dangerous it renders our  treatment ineffective. 

Handle the spiritual knowledge that is coming your way with the love and  respect it deserves. Only when your inner guidance tells you that  something is true, take it on board and make it your property by working  with it in every one of your encounters. This is the only way it can  sink into your consciousness and become yours. 

May the blessing and healing power of God’s sacred white healing magic  flow from your loving heart into the whole of humankind, our world and  all lifeforms that are sharing it with us. And whatever you do, strive  to unselfishly give of your best for the highest good and the greatest  joy of all and share what you have with anyone who is in need of it.  This helps to bring forth, from deep within your own being, the highest  and best qualities of your own Christ nature. That way you will always  be as good a person as you can be and with the help of the living God  within you love with your whole being, heart and mind, spirit and soul  everything that exists in the whole of Creation.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Healing Process
*_





​ From Ruth Ryden’s Newsletters August 2011
By the Masters of Light, a group of spirit guides.
Channelled by Ruth Ryden.
Intuitively edited by Aquarius
With the author’s kind permission.
​ All life is constantly evolving into  ever higher and more beautiful forms. In every physical body, animal and  human alike, the life force circulates and pulsates in a constant  stream of energy and in this way supplies every cell and atom of  everyone’s whole being in never ending cycles of life and death. As the  cells are renewed by the life force, the ones that have served their  purpose die. This provides your own physical body with a constant flow  of new life. The time element of the energy cycles vary in all of you,  depending on how conscious you are of this power of God, which in truth  is at your command. Those who still move through their lives without  awareness of the light of love and peace that potentially dwells in all  human souls, tend to allow their small earthly selves with their  troublesome and fearful egos to push them hither and thither. This will  continue until their minds and their bodies have learnt to co-operate  and harmoniously work together. 

Through the subconscious mind your Highest Self constantly sends signals  that direct and correct, whenever it is required, the functioning of  your physical body. For as long as the earthly mind is in charge of this  subconscious computer, things can easily go wrong. Up to now many of  you have had no idea that you have any say in the matter. When, as a  result of this ignorance, there is the lack of conscious control, the  subconscious can do nothing but obey the signals it receives from the  conscious mind about the desires of the earthly self. These are then  programmed as preferences into the small self’s memories. When habits  like smoking, alcoholism and drug abuse have been long established  without being counteracted, to the subconscious they appear as desirable  elements. That is why habits of this nature can be exceedingly hard to  break. 

However, the human brain is a remarkable instrument. It is one of the  most powerful elements in your Solar System that can be programmed and  influenced in harmful as well as beneficial ways. When you consciously  bring it into harmony with your spirit and soul, the higher and lower  part of your nature form a union and begin to work together. With the  help of your Highest Self your good characteristics can be strengthened  and new ones brought into your conscious awareness. When your earthly  mind understands and accepts the concept that some part of the brain can  be activated to send the healing power of the Highest through your  whole being, the earthly self’s desire to familiarise itself with the  higher and highest aspects of its being becomes ever more potent. 

Just as God, the Great I Am, is one with everything that is, each  individual mind and body has to become one harmoniously functioning unit  that is attuned to and at one with God. Thus, in the fullness of time,  each one of you will evolve into a finely tuned communication channel  through which the Highest can speak and work for the highest good and  the greatest joy of the whole of your society, your world and ultimately  all worlds. 

All human souls will eventually be required to activate the energy of  their own inner healing centres. Every soul’s birthright is to be shown  by their Highest Self how to evolve into a channel through which God’s  healing energy can freely flow into your whole world. From the heartmind  of the Universal Life Force it is waiting to surge through you into  every soul that dwells on the Earth plane, as well as those in your  other world, and from there into the farthest and remotest corners of  Creation.

Pure love of the highest vibration is the essence of this energy. This  is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Its astrological  symbol is the planet Neptune. From 3rd February 2012 it until 27th  January 2026 this planet will be moving through its own sign. In their  own signs planets can express their positive characteristics more  strongly and can be tapped into with greater ease by us earthlings. For  aspiring healers and lightbringers these years can become extra  enlightened and inspired times. The Neptunian healing energies are  freely available and on offer to everybody in earthly life and  especially those who are using it unselfishly for the blessing and  healing of all life. 

With all healing efforts it needs to be born in mind that true and  lasting healing can only come to those whose underlying thought and  behaviour patterns, which are the cause of all earthly illnesses and  afflictions, have changed. To enable them to do this, sufferers first  need to find an improved understanding of the processes of life, of  God’s true nature and their own. 

Ultimately, the Divine healing magic can only help those who are willing  to help themselves. And finding the truth will assist you with changing  your deeply ingrained faulty and destructive thinking and behaviour  patterns. They have their roots in false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions and are merely waiting to be changed into positive and  constructive ways of thinking and being. As ever, the old saying is  true: ‘No pain, no gain.’ No-one will come and wave some kind of magic  wand for any of you. Each has to do their own work and through changing  themselves do their share of transforming your world into a more  beautiful and peaceful place for all its inhabitants.

 The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides in the White Eagle Calendar April 2013:‘Some time in the future the scientists of your world will discover  that God’s healing rays are very real. The more all of you work with  them, the more they will increase in strength. There will come the time  when all healing on the Earth plane will be done this way, even in the  case of accidents. The methods that are used to this day will be  replaced by nothing but the beautiful spiritual healing power of God and  the Angels.’
 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Change Our World

*_




​ If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Impossible Dream*_

_*



*_

To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh
​In the fullness of time, the  unreachable star described in the above song can and is meant to be  reached and that by each one of us. Each time we spread new  understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers  and sowers of seeds. Through this we gradually evolve into a light and a  shining star in our own right, who is becoming ever more at one with  the Christ Star. In this way increasing amounts of the darkness of our  world are absorbed into the light of the Star and transmuted into  blessing and healing energies for all life. 

There comes a time for all of us when our earthly self begins to yearn  for something it cannot yet understand. The materialism we experience  during the early stages of our earthly development has its place in the  grand scheme of evolution because it gets us in touch with the power of  love and the first stirrings of our higher nature. As we ascend the  evolutionary spiral of life, its lower counterpart is gradually left  behind. The hunger and thirst for material possessions felt earlier on  are outer expressions of every human souls’ inner longing for God’s  wisdom and love. The outer symptoms are manifestations of it that are  trying to push through into the conscious awareness of our earthly  selves. 

Until our Christ nature begins to stir from its slumbering state, this  can only be sensed quite vaguely. Although we are as yet unable to give  love, we feel the need for it in our life and yearn to be loved by  someone. This draws people into our orbit who are willing to love us and  show us the meaning of love. But every one of us eventually reaches the  evolutionary point when we begin to sense and feel the presence of the  higher dimensions of life, even though we do not yet understand them and  are consciously aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of  earthly love kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out  and loving something that is more than earthly love can provide,  something that will and cannot die and will be with us forever. 

During that phase of our development, each time we observe a natural  phenomenon like nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the  manifestations of such beauty and splendour there just has to be a  higher power that brings it all into being. Could it be the product of  the mind of a great intellect that created even the tiniest part of it?  We notice to our delight that each time we reflect on this, a feeling of  peace and harmony seems to fill our whole being.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good Morning, Starshine
*_
_*



*_

Good morning, Starshine,
O light of the Christ Star,
The Highest Star and Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation.
The Earth says: ‘Hello!’
You twinkle above us,
We twinkle below.

Good morning, Starshine,
You lead us along,
Our whole world as we sing
Our early morning singing song.
Singing a song,
Humming a song
Of freedom and of peace for all earthly life,
Forever and ever.

Amen

From the musical ‘Hair’
About the Age Of Aquarius

Book and lyrics by
James Rado and Gerome Ragni
Music by Galt MacDermot
Adapted by Aquarius

  From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Bank Account*_





​ 
Imagine somewhere in our world there  were a competition in which the main prize is a magic bank account into  which every day a deposit of £86,400 is placed. You would be allowed to  spend it in whichever way you wish, within certain limitations. They are  as follows: 

•    You may only spend the money and none of it can be transferred into other accounts.

•    Everything you did not spend in the course of each day is gone at the end of it. 

•    At the stroke of midnight every day the bank transfers another  £86,400 into your account. Any time this can end without a warning, the  account is closed and you do not receive another penny.

What would you do if that happened to you? As you could not possibly  spend such a lot of money on yourself each day, maybe after purchasing  anything you ever wanted you would do the same for all your loved ones,  possibly even for people you just meet in the street and do not know.  Might you wish to spend every penny because you could be sure that your  account would be replenished every day?

Do I hear you say: ‘No need to think about that. It’s a silly game that  could never happen in real life.’ Well, as a matter of fact it is not a  game but something that really takes place every day and that for each  one of us. The account is our life and the currency in it is time. We  are all winners without ever becoming aware that this is the case. This  is how it works:

•    At the stroke of midnight every day we receive 86,400 seconds of time – free of charge, as a gift from the Universe.

•    There is no need to worry about the state of our account, because  it is constantly replenished. Yet, it can be closed any time and  sometimes without warning. It is always today. The notion of yesterday  is part of the illusion of earthly life and has gone forever. Tomorrow  in truth never comes. 

•    Any remaining seconds when we go to sleep at night are still ours  and can be spent, but only on ourselves. In dreamtime our spirit and  soul goes home to the spirit realm and our energies are replenished  after the stresses and strains of earthly life. If we ask for it before  dropping off to sleep, we can find healing and peace with the Angels.  Every second spent in dreamstate is by no means wasted. The times we  spend there are very special and precious. The spirit world has always  communicated with us through symbolisms and metaphors. Sometimes they  appear in our dreams trying to help us find a better understanding of a  situation.

So, what are you and I doing with the prize of 86,400 seconds received  today? For many years I have been spending quite a portion of my daily  quota on preparing this kind of thing for you, the members of my  worldwide spiritual family. And if you gain something from my work and  it helps you grow in wisdom and understanding of us and our world, I  consider that part of my fortune well spent. 

Come to think of it, aren’t the seconds we are given every day are worth  a great deal more than the same amount in pounds? Are they not precious  beyond compare because not all the money in our whole world can buy  even a fraction of one of them back? Therefore, from now on let’s think  at least for a moment about the gift we are receiving each day anew from  the Universe and give thanks and praise for it and make an effort to  enjoy as much as possible what’s left of our seconds. And as time passes  much more quickly than we usually realise, it’s a good idea to take  good care of ourselves and our loved ones, being happy and thankful for  the time we are allowed to spend together. 

May every one of your days, minutes and seconds be filled with a deep  appreciation of the beauty and wonder of the Great Father/Mother’s  Creation. Start spending your gift consciously and wisely and refuse to  complain about growing old, as many never get to know the experience of  so many seconds in their present lifetime.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’

​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Spiritual Background Of All Illnesses
*_
_*Soul Dis-Ease = Disease*_

_*All Conditions Can Be Healed
*_ 
_*





*_​I believe that with the help and will of  God and the Angels all conditions can be healed. This, however, cannot  take places without first creating the right conditions for it and the  part of my jottings that is now before you is an attempt at lighting the  way. The consciousness of those who still mistake themselves for  nothing but earthlings is in need of expanding into the recognition of  humankind’s true nature. Every part of our whole being eventually finds  healing through a better understanding of what this entails.At the beginning of the Aquarian Age,  mysterious afflictions of mind,  body and spirit abound. Among them are  mental illnesses, especially  schizophrenia, ME, various types of eating  disorders and breakdowns. I  believe that the cause of all dis-eases is  a lack of ease, i.e. harmony,  between our small earthly self and our  spirit and soul. Every complaint  that manifests itself in our physical  body shows that the former fails  to understand the signals and needs of  the latter. But, to paraphrase  Polly Berrien Berends: ‘Everything that  happens to us is our teacher.  The secret is learning to sit at the  feet of our own life and be taught  by it. Everything that happens is a  blessing that is also a lesson, or a  lesson that contains a blessing.’ 

We are all the Universe’s beloved children of the Earth and an integral  part of Its Creation. Our true nature is love and every one of us is  valuable and has a right to find a measure of happiness in loving and  being loved. All of us are in this life to seek healing for every aspect  of our being, as well as our world. In this process our own latent  healing abilities awaken and we evolve into a healer in our own right. I  believe that this can only come about through an improved understanding  of the higher purpose  and meaning of our earthly existence and its  spiritual background. This is also the most vital requirement for anyone  who wishes to make sense of all the suffering our race has had to  endure throughout the ages in earthly life. 

Human beings are inquisitive and a natural hunger and thirst for a  better comprehension of everything and why things have to happen form an  essential part of our nature. To help us in this quest, the Universe  since our entry into the Aquarian Age has been bringing us a renewed  understanding of astrology’s purpose as a tool for getting to know God’s  true nature and our own. The time has come for learning about the  special relationship all human beings have always had with the Great  Father/Mother of all life, who created this life and world for all of us  to share. 

For me, the Divine science is the finest imaginable instruments for  anyone who is looking for a  better understanding of the processes of  life in general and their own in particular. That’s no doubt why the  Universe is placing it before those who are interested and therefore  ready to receive it. When it comes to learning about our predestined  pathway and the lessons we have come to take part in during this  lifetime, there can be no better tool than astrology. As human beings  are complex creatures and each one of us is a many-faceted jewel, we can  most certainly do with all the help we can lay our hands on. 

And when one of us becomes ill, in my view no stone should be left  unturned to find the true, i.e. underlying spiritual cause of the things  that are troubling us. Presently, there are many very old souls on the  Earth plane, who have been recycled many times over. Because of this  wise ones bear in mind that it is quite likely that the explanation for  their present difficulties can be found in negative and destructive  thinking and behaviour habits they developed in previous lifetimes and  brought with them into this one. This was done in the hope that this  time round they would be able to change them into more positive and  constructive patterns.

It seems to me that in spite of all the medical progress that has been  made by our race up to now, especially in the technical and chemical  field, our world is still short of sufficient understanding of what goes  on inside our physical bodies on the spiritual level. Conventional  medicine is unlikely to come up with the responses to our problems we  are in this life to seek. No progress can be made for as long as some of  its practitioners insist on treating the symptoms of the outer  manifestations of that which is troubling us within, are suppressed with  the help of chemicals. 

Wise say no to such treatments. They prefer to explore the possible  underlying causes of their complaint because they know that they are the  true cause of all suffering that to this day exists in our world. They  appreciate that whenever something goes wrong with their physical body,  it is an indication that their soul is crying: ‘Look at me, do something  for me to comfort and heal me!’ Wise ones know that the same as in  every aspect of the human predicament, there is no magic wand anyone can  wave to make their troubles simply disappear. 

God is the greatest wise one of all, who is aware that such action would  not do anything for humankind’s spiritual progress. That’s why the  great plan of life decrees that each one of us for ourselves has to go  in search of the knowledge that is required to get the healing process  going. The Divine forces know better than anyone else that healing  bodies is good, but soul healing is better. This is because unless the  underlying cause of any complaint is found and the surrounding soul  issues attended to and resolved first, no permanent healing can take  place in our physical bodies. The illness will recur and flare up again  and again, until the issues have been attended to. If that does not  happen in our present lifetime, it will have to wait for a coming one. 

This highlights the urgency of getting to work and setting off on our  very own healing journey of a thousand miles. But where does one  sensibly start? With getting to know ourselves and our predestined  pathway through life more intimately and the best way of doing this is  through familiarising ourselves with the details of our birthchart.  These days, I perceive each one of them as a page from a full colour  picture book, the great book of life, which lays open before me. 

Lifetime after lifetime, we slowly march through all the astrological  signs and houses. Designed with endless love and infinite wisdom, care  and attention to details, this is how the various aspects of our being  and life are steadily developed. That’s why, to my mind, the best  starting point of anyone’s individual healing journey is the study of  the Divine science. The less you know about the subject and do not  approach it with an expectation of fortunetelling and horoscopes, the  better. If this applies to you, how about becoming your very own  astrologer, the D.I.Y. way. The only thing required is an unprejudiced,  open mind that is not clouded and closed by prejudices and false  beliefs. 

Nothing makes me feel as loved and safe, cared for and protected than  when I reflect on the fact that the lessons of my life have always been  shown in my birthchart. For a long time, I didn’t have a clue about it.  Yet, in the end all I had to do was learning how to interpret the  astrological glyphs and symbols and get to know the many things they can  reveal about me and my life. I am sure astrology can start doing the  same for you, as soon as you begin to study my interpretations of the  Sun signs. 

When you become your own astrologer, you will soon find out that  basically, it’s all very simple – just like all truly great ideas. The  Sun by sign and house position shows the direction in which our Highest  or God Self is pulling us. The Moon by sign and house position can tell  us a lot about what we did in our most recent lifetime. The sign on the  Ascendant is the window through which we perceive our world. It also  shows the way we communicate and interact with the people around us and  the way they see us. Find out more by following the relevant links at  the end of this chapter.

Folk wisdom says: ‘Give someone a fish and you feed them for a day, but  if you teach them how to fish, you feed them for a lifetime.’ I have no  intention of catching any fish for you. I would like you to learn how to  fish, so that you too will be able to feed yourself – not only for your  present lifetime but way beyond.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Family Energies’
•    ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’
•    ‘The Rescue’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fears And Anxieties – The Cause Of Disease
*_
_*




*_
​‘First people sacrifice their health in  order to make money and then they spend lots of it to recuperate their  health. At all times many are so anxious about the future that they  cannot enjoy the present. As a result, they neither live in the now nor  in the future, walking through their earthly existence as if they were  never going to die. And so, they eventually leave this plane of life  without ever having really lived. How sad!’ The Dalai Lama, edited by  Aquarius.

As human spirits and souls who are temporarily encased and trapped in  physical bodies, we owe it to ourselves to make time available to find  out about the spiritual background of our existence and start asking  questions like: ‘Who or what am I and what is the true purpose of my  being here? When my earthly life is over, what is going to happen to me  then?’ For as long as we remain ignorant of these things, there is no  way of knowing that each time our physical body comes down with some  kind of complaint, our soul is sending us a signal that something is  amiss with our life. The only way it can attract our attention is  through our physical body, because that’s where it lives. It has no  other way of communicating with us and if its signals are ignored for  too long, in the end they can do nothing but manifest themselves in the  form of all manner of complaints. 

To this day, many in our world are living in a state of permanent fear  and anxiety, simply because they have not yet discovered that our  earthly existence fulfils a higher purpose and unfolds itself against a  spiritual background. I am by no means the only one who believes that  this is the underlying cause of all humankind’s problems, health related  and otherwise. The deep underlying cause of each one is the individual  and collective fears and anxieties of our world. They in turn have their  origin in not knowing and understanding ourselves, each other, the  processes of life, where we have come from, where we are going to and  what the future has in store for all of us. 

Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance darkness. The Age of  Aquarius is the age of knowledge and truth. The deeper we enter into it,  the more urgent becomes everyone’s task to learn as much as possible  about the above mentioned things. And that has to continue until  everybody is in the know and the last traces of darkness of ignorance  have gone from our world. But how can we overcome our fears when there  is so much in our world to be afraid of? By shedding the light of  knowledge onto that which we fear and familiarising ourselves with it.  When we thus bravely look our fears in the face, it dawns on us that in  truth they always have been nothing but phantoms and imaginings. 

I believe that healing bodies is good, but that healing souls is better  and of much greater importance. This is because the physical body is the  vessel and the vehicle, an outer manifestation of its indwelling spirit  and soul. As touched upon earlier, this part of our being is constantly  trying to communicate with us through the cells of our physical body.  If something is amiss with any aspect of our life, they send signals to  their counterpart, our earthly self, in the hope of being heard and  acted upon the right way. 

If we ignore the signals, for the simple reason that we don’t understand  that this is what the symptoms we are feeling are, of necessity the  callings have to get ever stronger. When nothing is done about them for  too long, in the end the soul has no option but to manifest them as  illnesses in our physical body. This is particularly true for cancer,  one of our world’s most rampant afflictions. I am convinced that with  more understanding of the spiritual background of life in general and  illnesses in particular, the right responses to our souls’ warning  signals can be made at an early stage. With this cancer will gradually  disappear from our world. 

But, what is it that makes anything attack and destroy another part of  itself or something else? Fear! I believe that this also applies to the  cells of our physical body. When one looks at the behaviour of cancerous  cells, it is not hard to see that this illness can only be an outer  manifestation of unrecognised and suppressed inner fears. How is it  possible that cells react in this way? It is because the soul memories  of all our lifetimes, not just the present one, are stored in the cells  of our physical bodies. 

That’s how we are constantly carrying around with us the imprints of the  most frightening and traumatic experiences we ever had to endure in the  long course of our evolutionary journey. These memories are the shadows  of past realities. Although we are unaware of them on the conscious  level, our soul most certainly knows each one. They are sitting in our  subconscious, waiting to be worked with and released, once and for all.  And that’s the only purpose such memories now serve. We bring them with  us into each new lifetime, in the hope that one fine day we shall have  grown wise enough to work on overcoming them.

The soul is the soft, sensitive, emotional aspect of our being in both  genders. The soul or psyche is part of our waterbody and for as long as  our earthly self fails to respond to the signals of our soul, for  whatever reasons, the fear in the cells of our body finally become too  powerful. Not knowing which way to turn any longer, in their desperation  they start to attack the healthy cells that are continuously produced  by our body to keep it in good condition. 

However, its resistance is lowered during extended stressful periods  when one crisis after another has to be coped with or maybe unhealthy  living patterns begin to show their effects. Under such conditions  healthy cells succumb much more easily to attacking ones and, if early  signals are ignored or suppressed in some way, the result may be cancer.  But even this does not have to mean the end of the road for anyone’s  present lifetime. Much new understanding can be found and spiritual  progress made by those who are willing to work with their illness rather  than giving in to it. 

Wise ones do not attempt to suppress their soul’s signals with chemicals  but prefer to go in search of alternative natural ways and spiritual  healing. Yet, these things can never be an end in themselves. Unless  they are supported by the required inner healing work, they will have  little or no effect. This requires shedding the deeply ingrained  negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns we have brought  with us from previous lifetimes, because they are the underlying cause  of any kind of affliction. Finding a better understanding of life and  its processes quite naturally alters our attitude and approach to life  and helps us to let go of the false beliefs we are likely to have been  holding onto like grim death. 

That alone can bring about the true and lasting healing of every aspect  of our being we are in this life to seek. No-one can do the work this  requires for us and nobody can heal us, except we ourselves. In the  process we slowly but surely evolve into a saviour and redeemer of  ourselves and our world. This is because on the inner level all life  there is no separation between anything. As a result, when one of us  heals the whole of humankind and our world are healing with us and all  human souls eventually have to make their contribution towards it. 

What is opening before us is the healing/healer’s pathway and that  requires from us total commitment and dedication to that which is good,  right and beautiful in our world, leaving behind everything that is not  yet sufficiently highly evolved to be that way. The highest forces of  life can only bring this kind of healing to those who are willing to  unselfishly serve the highest good and greatest joy of all, thus doing  our share of   establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘Thought Can Do Anything’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Behaviour Of Cancerous Cells
*_
_*




*_​ Bearing in mind the creative power of  thinking, wise ones make a special effort at sending nothing but good  and positive, kind and loving thoughts to anyone. They are doing this  because they know that our thinking influences our actions in quite a  natural and spontaneous way and it does the same to the physical matter  that surrounds us everywhere on the earthly plane. Good and positive  thinking quickens its very cells and atoms, and the consistency of  matter gradually changes into an ever finer, more delicate and ethereal  one. The more of us make an effort to follow these guidelines, with the  passing of time our whole planet will become ever more beautiful to look  at and pleasant to live upon. 

How can this be applied to the behaviour of cancerous cells and why are  they acting in this manner in the first place? What are they reacting  to? Only that which is afraid has any need to defend itself. It then  becomes aggressive and may even attack others first in the hope of  avoiding being assaulted by them. This is true on all levels of life,  including the cell structure of our physical bodies. With that in mind,  we return to the ‘misbehaving’ cells mentioned in the previous chapter.  Why are they behaving in this way? Are they really misbehaving or could  it be that they are simply sending an emergency signal through which our  soul tries to attract the attention of our earthly self that something  in our life is seriously amiss and calling for our attention.

The cells have every right to react the way they are doing because our  carrying on reveals that we are failing to show any love for the gift of  life that has been bestowed upon us by the Highest. If we did love and  respect ourselves as well as our life, we would only be thinking and  acting in loving ways and do what genuinely is good for us. The law of  the Universe is love and from this material every aspect of our being  has been created, mind and body, spirit and soul. Anything and anyone  who truly loves would never dream of harming the object of their  affections. True love only wants the best for the other one, even if it  means stepping back from something that we also like and want, but  freely and willingly go without so that the wish or wishes of the loved  one can be fulfilled. 

This is another principle that applies to the cells of our physical  bodies as much as it does to the souls that dwell within them and it is  also true for the families, groups, countries and nations these souls  belong to. Whenever cells turn cancerous, it’s the soul’s way of  requesting that the outer self should go within and take a look at where  adjustments in its life’s structure are necessary. Each time our  physical body comes down with any kind of illness, it’s a signal from  our inner self. The best way of getting to the bottom of what might have  gone wrong is by looking within instead of without and making time  available for a healing journey. The first step we do in this direction  shows our soul that we are willing to listen to its calling. If,  however, we continue to ignore its needs, in the end our soul has no  choice but to scream ever louder and cancer may eventually by the result  of our disregard. 

We are told that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things  are possible, crooked corners be made straight, mountains moved and all  conditions healed. Each time one of us ventures forth in search of  healing for any kind of condition, we are entering the healing/healer’s  pathway and that is our very own opportunity for finding out whether  that promise can come true for us and our condition or whether they are  but empty words. 

Wise ones are aware that we are all in this life to find healing and  through this evolve into healers and lightbringers, each in their own  right. That’s why, at the slightest indication of physical discomfort of  any kind, instead of reaching for chemicals and pills, they go an inner  journey to find out how they can contribute to the healing process. The  deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more we and our world are  going to find true and lasting cures for every illness that is known in  our world.

The essence of a White Eagle teaching from the Lodge’s calendar April  2013 confirms this: ‘Some time in the future the scientists of your  world will discover that the Divine healing rays are very real. The more  all of you work with them, the more their power increases. There will  come a time when all healing in earthly life will be done this way, even  in the case of accidents. Every one of the methods that are used in  your world to this day will be replaced by the beautiful Angelic  spiritual healing.’ 

These energies are God’s white magic and tapping free of charge into  them is every soul’s birthright. Wise ones ask their inner guidance to  show them how to use them energies wisely. This learning process  gradually aligns our own energies to those of the source of our being,  the spirit of the Universal Christ, light of all lights. With the  passing of time its blessing and healing power will become everyone’s  single most precious inner resource. At all times, it is ready and  waiting to flow into and through all who freely and willingly connect  with it and humbly follow the directions of their inner guidance how to  send the healing energies to wherever they are needed.

For anyone who requires healing for mind, body, spirit and soul, the  most urgent requirement is to stop looking towards others to do this  work for them. Nobody can heal us except we ourselves, though not on our  own. God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to assist us and  to show us that with their help all things really are possible and that  any kind of condition can be healed, within the limitations and  boundaries of the sufferer’s Karma. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘What Is Love?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Are Never Alone
*_
​ _*




*_​ For many people times of serious illness  open a gateway to becoming aware of the spiritual background of life  and the true purpose of our earthly existence. Into the minds of those  who are still closed off from these realms, questions are likely to rise  like: ‘What if I don’t recover and this kills me? What will happen to  me then?’ Thoughts of this nature leave us in a more fearful state than  ever, which is not at all conducive to getting the healing process  going. Yet, every major ailment that befalls us is invariably a wake-up  call from our soul. Forcefully, it stops us from what we are doing to  provide us with time to reflect on whether everything in our life is  okay or whether something might be in need of changing.

Without being aware of it, we have started on a healing journey. Guided  by the wise one within, of whose presence we are as yet unaware, it may  dawn on us that all human beings, without exception, consist of an  earthly and an eternal part. In our times of deepest distress, anguish  and suffering the need to start praying awakens in us and we feel  increasingly drawn to quiet contemplations and/or meditations that will  help us to go within and get in touch with our Highest or God Self, the  wise one or living God within. 

When this connection has been re-established and grown strong enough,  the time has come for humbly requesting to be shown how to heal all  aspects of our nature. This can only be done through reconciling them,  so that they work together instead of one part of our being fighting  against the other. The healing process can only begin when our earthly  mind has calmed down sufficiently for our spirit and soul, our higher  nature, to take over at least at times. Therefore, it is important to  make time available for this purpose on a regular basis and to create a  quiet space in which our physical body is comfortable and can relax  enough for its cells to open. Only then can the white healing magic of  the Universal forces enter and do its work.

Having talked extensively with people from all walks of life about God,  the Universe and the final destiny of humankind, I never came across  anyone who did not feel that some kind of higher authority or power just  has to be in charge of us and our world. Even those who initially  insist that they do not believe in anything usually open up when I tell  them that in my view they – the same as everybody else – is a beloved  child of the Universe. 

That’s an excellent starting point for anyone who is in need of healing  and who is not? When someone’s interest begins to stir into life, I  explain that the Universe can and does help every one of us, but that it  will only do so when asked and that uninvited it does not intrude upon  anyone. To avoid disappointment, it needs pointing out that it is  unlikely that help will appear the very moment it is requested, although  if someone’s need is particularly great, it may come straight away. No  matter what happens, as long we ask for assistance it will always come,  sooner or later, one way or another.

I find it a great relief to know that, whatever obstacles we have to  overcome in earthly life, none of us is ever alone. The Angels and  Masters of the spirit world as well as countless numbers of spirit  friends and helpers are always with and around us. On the inner level  they are part of us. And each one of us has one main spirit guide who,  like a shining star above us, i.e. on the higher levels of life, is our  direct connection with the mind of the Highest. 

Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of  us is subject to the Universal laws of evolution and Karma. Nothing in  our world or any other ever comes about per chance or is a coincidence.  Everything always serves the wise higher purpose of teaching us – and  our world maybe – a lesson. That’s why there really is no point in  thinking that we could have avoided or changed anything that ever took  place in our life. 

I do believe that there is a great plan of life in which all of us have  their allocated space. We have every reason to trust that the Great  Architect of the Universe holds this plan and a smaller one for each  individual life within it in His/Her loving hands. This ensures that  everything is at all times working together for good and that things  work out in the end. The only way we can influence how our life unfolds  is through our reactions to that which happens to us. The more we do so  positively by accepting that every experience is meant to teach us  something and then making an effort to recognise the purpose of our  lesson, the more we gain in strength and increasing amounts of spiritual  light in the form of wisdom and understanding fill our whole being. The  right to choose how we wish to react to the circumstances in our life  is the only freedom any one of us has in our present existence. 

This is the only thing that truly matters for as long as we find  ourselves nailed to the cross of earthly life. In any moment our  reactions reveal to the wise ones in charge of us which level of  understanding our spiritual development has reached. By the way,  Christianity by no means invented the cross. It was merely taken over  from older civilisations and religions, who knew it as one of the most  ancient symbols of humankind’s earthly existence. It represents the  cross of matter to which each one of us is tied or nailed while in  incarnation. 

It’s worth reminding ourselves that originally the cross was surrounded  by the circle of God’s love. The Celtic Cross to this day bears witness  to this fact. When Christianity removed the circle around the cross,  with the passing of time our race became ever more detached from the  conscious awareness of God’s never changing presence. However, nothing  will ever have the power to destroy what the circle had stood for. Now  that the age of truth is with us, things of this nature are re-entering  our individual and collective consciousness. 

Our gradually increasing understanding of God’s true nature and our own  enables us to consciously take possession of the knowledge that  everything truly has always rested safely in the loving hands of the  highest forces of life. We then realise that truly there is no need to  be anxious and afraid about the things that still have to take place in  our world and what the future may hold in store for us, individually and  as a race. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’
•    ‘The Angel In Disguise’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fear, The Root Of All Evil
*_
_*




*_
​In my view, fear is the root of all evil  and suffering in our world, and also the main cause of cancer. An  increasing awareness is coming to humankind that mind, body and spirit  are equally important for everybody’s overall wellbeing and that every  part demands special care and attention from us. Many are aware by now  that we, the small earthly self, are spirit and soul encased in matter,  i.e. our physical body. As pointed out many times before, the way I  understand this life is that each one of us has come into this lifetime  to find healing through learning how to get all parts of our being to  work together harmoniously.

The soft and sensitive feeling side of our nature is our soul and the  only way the soul has of communicating with its counterpart, the small  earthly self, is through the cells of everybody’s physical body.  Whenever one of its parts is hurting it is invariably a message from our  soul that something in our lives is not right and therefore demands our  attention. For as long as the earthly self remains unaware of the  presence of its  spirit and soul within, it can hardly help failing to  understand its requirements and the most basic spiritual principles of  life. The soul must then keep on hammering with ever greater strength at  the door of its earthly self’s conscious awareness.

Ignorance never could protect anyone  against the consequences of any of their actions. Until we finally  realise that any pain in our physical body represents a plea from our  soul to deal with whatever may be out of kilter in our lives in a  constructive manner, there is nothing for it but enduring whatever comes  our way – without having any idea that we ourselves are the real cause  of our suffering. Fortunately, many by now accept that any illnesses,  discomfort and dis-eases that manifest themselves in our physical bodies  are invariably messages from our soul that something requires our most  urgent and diligent attention.

It is true that lots of our fears date  back to our early childhood, but I believe that there are also a great  many which we have brought with us from other lifetimes. Their memories  are by now seated so deep within our consciousness that on the surface  they can no longer be recognised. If as a result, they remain unnoticed  for too long and can therefore not be dealt with in the appropriate  manner, they can do nothing but continue to fester away. Finally, the  soul’s need gets so great that it expresses its suffering through the  very cells of our physical body and we become ill, sometimes so severely  that cancerous cells develop that attack and destroy the good ones.

This is the reason why I believe that  society will never conquer cancer, the greatest scourge of our age, with  chemicals alone. To my mind, deep soul healing and releasing work are  the only things that can help us forward here. It seems to me that the  overall message our physical bodies are trying to give us whenever there  is some pain or discomfort somewhere is: ‘Heal me! Find healing for  me!’Negative thoughts and feelings are a  normal part of the healing process we all have to go through on our way  back home into our true reality. Cleansing our consciousness of them and  clearing them out so that they will never return is the only reason why  they come knocking at our inner door. 

Many excellent books have  appeared by now to assist us in this sometimes rather daunting task. My  booklist in the ‘Further Reading’ section of my website contains several.  To those who are looking for down-to-earth practical advice about  healing on all levels of their being, I warmly recommend Dr. Ingrid  Bacci and her work. Her self-help books to me are the best ones that  have ever come my way on my own healing journey.

Recommended Reading:
​• ‘The Art of Effortless Living – Simple  Techniques for healing, mind, body and spirit’. The goal of this book is  to offer the reader a comprehensive, practical and pleasurable map of  the journey into becoming more fully ourselves and of helping us to find  the healing that we and our world so desperately need.
• ‘Effortless Pain Relief – Especially from Chronic Pain’, a worthy companion to and extension of the previous book.
• For further information on these books, as well as free articles about Dr. Bacci’s work, please go to www.ingridbacci.com.

It may interest you that both Ingrid  Bacci’s Moon and Ascendant are in Scorpio. She is living proof of the  fact that everything that applies to the Sun in Scorpio does in equal  measure to the Moon and the Ascendant in this sign. But there is more!  The way the author describes her life in her books presents us with one  of the finest case studies imaginable of the regenerative powers of  Scorpio; its stamina, determination and sheer willpower to rise above  all obstacles. She and her life can serve as shining examples to us all.  They demonstrate how the human spirit is capable of lifting itself  above the limitations of the Earth, as soon as it learns to listen to  and follow its inner guidance.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## escorial

All religious preachers only want your mind  and any financial resources they can extract


----------



## escorial

All religious followers have a mental illnes


----------



## LeeC

One doesn't have to be religious to be tolerant.


----------



## escorial

All religions teach woman are inferior to men


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> All religious followers have a mental illness.



I don't believe that they suffer from any kind of illness; it's just that their time for understanding God's true nature and their own has not yet come. This too will eventually dawn on them, but only when the time for it is right according to the Divine plan for their development.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> All religions teach woman are inferior to men.



This has only been true for the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy, which have by now run their course. The whole of it has been a passing phase in the individual and collective development of the whole of humankind and our world, in keeping with God's great plan of life.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> All religious preachers only want your mind  and any financial resources they can extract



That too is but a passing phase, the same as everything that ever existed in earthly life. All of it serves the wise higher purpose of teaching us something.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fear Of Losing Our Identity
*_
​ _*




*_​
At the time of writing ‘War And Peace Among Nations’, ‘Hanna’s Daughters’ by Marianne Frederiksson came my way. I warmly recommend this moving, thought-provoking and insightful book. It deals with the psychology of human relationships, especially between mothers and daughters, as well as the men in their lives. There was one passage in this book that struck a deep chord in me because of its relevance to my own memories of the war. On one occasion, the author speaks through one of the women in her tale. Born in the same year as myself, she was by that time in her sixties: ‘The war was even more remarkable. I’ve never thought about how it left its mark on my childhood, how much of my fear has its origins there. And yet I remember the German pilot burning in the air above us, and father coming and going, in uniform and talking about evil.’ 

The story is set in Sweden, one of the few European countries that managed to remain neutral during the Second World War. Through the mother of the above mentioned child, the author earlier describes how the people around her and she herself cowered like frightened rabbits, while their country was clinging onto its fragile neutrality. Although the mother carefully tried to protect her child against the influences of the war, one day when the little girl was three, they chanced to be outside when close to them a blazing German plane dropped from the sky. To her greatest chagrin, she could not shield her child against catching a glimpse of how the pilot was burnt alive.

To my mind, nothing could explain better than these words how wars affect us all through our collective consciousness and the soul of our world. Because on this level of life we are all one, we feel everybody else’s suffering and fears and they feel ours. So much of this has by now accumulated in every individual consciousness, as well as that of our world, that it is hardly surprising that many types of cancer are becoming ever more rampant. As mentioned earlier, I believe that the roots of this disease reach down into the deepest layers of our soul memories.  That is why, to my mind, medications of the chemical kind will never enable us to find genuine cures; they can only come from the patient’s individual psyche and that of the collective. How heart-warming it is to witness that by now many are seeking alternative approaches!

As mentioned before, deep-seated and intense fears when left unattended for a long time can do nothing but eventually manifest themselves as illnesses in our outer vehicles. They are invariably a cry for help from the soul in its attempts at communicating with us. Release from our anxieties and healing of the damage they cause can in my view only come through renewing our inner connection with our Highest or God Self. When we rediscover our true nature and our spiritual roots, our soul finds peace and our whole being restores itself and heals. Over time, this also slowly starts to express itself in our physical bodies.

Whenever something is too frightening and traumatic for us to release from our subconscious during waking times, including in meditative states, the Universe rescues us in many ways. As a means of helping us let go of such things we are then given in dreamtime a symbolism that we can interpret and understand. For example, if someone has a nightmare of losing their identity, especially if this is a recurring dream, it is highly unlikely that dreams of this nature are meant to be premonitions and a taste of things to come.  

I believe that our Highest Self merely uses them as symbolisms. In its infinite wisdom it appreciates that this is the only safe way that the earthly self can shed some of its most fundamental fears, which at present may be stopping its soul from making the progress that could otherwise be achieved. Should any of our fears by now be so deeply embedded in our subconscious that they cannot be reached any other way, all is by no means lost. With great love and compassion the Universe knows our difficulties and helps us move forward in dreamtime.

The final destiny of every human being is to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature and through this evolve into a Christ Star, each in their own right. This happens without loss of our identity and individuality. Unaware of this, during the early stages of our earthly development the small self’s fear of losing them is even greater than the one of death. That is the reason why in the course of many lifetimes we are so terrified of death. It takes a long time until we realise that in truth nobody ever loses their uniqueness and identity, not even when we find out way back home into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God. 

That’s what the whole process of individuation has been about. This means that even when you and I have reached the highest level of consciousness, you will still be you and I shall continue to be me. Because we are sparks of the Divine, like God we are immortal and eternal beings of light, and the fear of death is no longer required.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Go Of Fear And Pain
*_
​ 




​ The mystics of all ages have puzzled  over the mystery of God. Did it ever occur to them that we ourselves are  the greatest mystery of all? Well then, who and what are we truly?  Every human soul is a spark of the Divine and our true parents are the  Great Father/Mother of all life. Their only born Son/Daughter, through  whom all life is given, is the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the light  of all lights and star of all stars, the Great Sun beyond and behind  the Sun of our solar system. Each one of us is special and unique, a  tiny particle of an immense whole, and the only one of its kind in the  whole of Creation. 

The potential of every human soul is unlimited, but before we can  seriously begin to dream about fulfilling any of it, we first have to  deal with the two main themes of our earthly existence: fear and pain.  As there is so much of both in everybody, the need for overcoming our  fears and healing our pain, so that our soul can find rest, peace and  healing is great. Any distress our souls suffer manifests itself through  pain and discomfort in our physical bodies. And whenever fear and pain  are threatening to overpower you, the way they certainly frequently do  with me, to my mind there is only one way of dealing with them  constructively and that is by asking God and the healing Angels for  their help. When you do, listen for their responses from within the very  core of your being through the world of your feelings, your intuition.

The list of the fears all of us have to become familiar with is a long  one. It begins with the fear of life and ends with the fear of death,  with a rich variety of types, shades and degrees of fear in between. In  the course of learning to pay attention to what rises from within, it  often seems as if a sheer endless assortment of fears were constantly  trying to pop to the surface of our conscious awareness. But even when  they do and are staring us in the face, they are not meant to frighten  us some more. They are relics and excess luggage from the past. All they  want from us is to let us know: ‘I am a shadow and a skeleton of past  realities. You no longer have any need for me. Release me – dissolve me  –  heal me and let me go.’ 

The great wisdom of the Divine has provided that we should only be  afraid of something for as long as we fail to understand it. Making an  effort to understand the issue concerned shows that we are dealing with  it. That’s why it is better by far to get to know our fears, to face and  explore them, instead of running away from them. During this process,  our apprehension gradually decreases, until hopefully every last shred  of this particular fear has gone from us for good. If that still sounds  like a Utopian idea to you, I assure you that it is well worthwhile to  give it a try. Having experienced it first hand, I have every reason to   believe with my whole being that with the help and the Will of God:

•    All things are possible.
•    All conditions can be healed.
•    Even our worst fears can be overcome.
•    Our fiercest enemy is our own small frightened earthly self. It too can and indeed has to be conquered by us. 

This is a subjugation that like no other one demands an extra rich  measure of love, forgiveness, tolerance and compassion for our lower  earthly self. For as long as human souls remain ignorant of their own  true nature they cannot really help to create ever more difficult and  traumatic relationships and the ensuing negative Karma. Both of these  aspects accompany us through one lifetime after another. This continues  until we reach the great turning point on the evolutionary spiral of  life when at last we become aware of the true purpose of our earthly  sojourns. We become familiar with the workings of the Universal laws and  how they manifest themselves everywhere, including our own lives. 

To me, the freedom of the Aquarian Age most of all means a world where  fear and pain no longer exist. I have always been a very fearful person  and having to endure my share of pain, that is the world of my dreams.  Hand in hand with God and Angels,  it is up to each one of us to do our  share of bringing it into being. Aquarius is an Air sign and we have  entered into an age of knowledge. Knowledge is power and the time has  come for letting go of all our fears and healing every pain. Both were  caused by our own ignorance and we are here to learn how to attend to  them in perfect and natural ways through the power of understanding of  what lies behind them. Knowledge provides us with the instrument for  freeing ourselves from anything that is bothering us. 

Knowing who and what we are, where we have come from and where we are  going to helps us to shed our fear of life and also of death. And being  aware of the Cosmic laws and endeavouring to conduct our lives in  accordance with them, enables us to get back into harmony with the  stream of consciousness of all life. Our knowledge supplies us with the  freedom to act in keeping with our real nature. That enables us to  create nothing but good in our lives. Giving of our best in all our  encounters is easy when one knows that in due course nothing but the  best is sure to return, for that is the law. For those who are aware of  the purpose and meaning of humankind’s existence, there is no longer any  need to continue struggling against an unknown and at times seemingly  evil fate and destiny. That, to me, makes all the difference in the  world – that alone is true freedom! 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fear Of Annihilation
*_





​  There is no doubt in my mind that  humankind’s worst fear by far is that of annihilation and non-existence,  of being snuffed out like a candle when in fact we are  moving into the  world of light, our true home, and merely leaving our physical bodies  behind. In the early stages of our earthly education, as young and  inexperienced souls, we have no choice but to believe the teachings of  the religions, specifically created for this purpose, to convince us  with the greatest air of authority that life is a one-off thing. As a  result, we move through it nurturing the belief in our bosom that we can  please ourselves, do what we like and get away with just about  anything, if need be murder – in some cases quite literally. 

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet through our head or a  cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or snuff us out like a  candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming, massacring and  taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who treats us badly.  Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy and sacred,  possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply gets in the  way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like them. We may  even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our behaviour or go  straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment  of physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical  body behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and  soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all  of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The  awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence  never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before  our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or  kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented  to us in previous ages. 

Let us not blame the religions that taught false beliefs like this one.  They too were necessary so that we should get to know the lower and  lowest characteristics of our earthly nature. Poor humankind! In our  ignorance of the things that truly matter in life, like the knowledge of  our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our Creator’s laws, as young souls  we march through life and accumulate ever more negative Karma,  blissfully unaware that the bill will eventually be presented to us for  every one of our misdeeds. 

Ignorance of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect  anyone against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the  bitter fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every  one of our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has  been caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us,  at some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each  time we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned  into the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of  judgement. To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we  were taught by the churches we left behind. 

In our other world we stand, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge  of us, before ourselves and take a good look at everything that happened  in the lifetime we just left behind and in others before it, if this  one is not our first encounter with Earth life. Suddenly we understand  why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You Like It’:

_This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.
_​ To help us gain a better understanding  of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and so that we  should get at least an inkling of the complexities that are hidden  behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine wisdom and truth has been  presented to humankind in many and varied forms. It has constantly flown  through and worked  with all manner of channels. Shakespeare was one of  them. Do you find it as astonishing as I do how long it sometimes takes  until the meaning of some of the wisdom that was given to our world in  this manner actually comes clear? 

How much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what  the concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help  wondering  what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is  going to be at least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our  relationship with the Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and  because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, our perception  of it depends on the relationship we have thus far been able to  establish with this part of ourselves. The task of every soul on the  Earth plane is to search for their own philosophy of life that is based  on their understanding of the meaning and purpose of their own being and  that of all life. To my mind, this can only be found by making an  effort at peering behind the curtains of Earth life and into its  spiritual background, especially through its most profound experiences  of birth and death.

A great abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions  to this day exists in our world.  The spiritual knowledge that for some  time has been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and  collective consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our  consciousness of these things. This process will continue until every  last shred of them has gone for good. The general awareness of  humankind’s true nature and destiny is increasing all the time. Ever  more of us are becoming aware that the purpose of all existence in  matter is evolution and that the essence of our being is spirit and  soul. Because they are immortal and cannot die, there is no death, only  transformation into other states of life. With this knowledge, even the  fear of death, the worst one of all, is saying goodbye to our world. _*Nothing To Fear*_
What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence and practising it safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There is no longer is any death for us, 
Merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘There Is No Death’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​  
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness
*_





​Embedded  in its deepest innermost memories our soul carries a wound that nothing  can heal but the reunion with our Creator. Our soul longs and yearns  for its true home, which is often misunderstood by our earthly self as  simple homesickness. There is a fear that can only be dissolved, a  thirst that cannot be quenched and a hunger that is impossible to  satisfy with anything available on the Earth plane. We dream of ideal  parents who make us feel welcome, loved and safe, but can never find  them in our earthly parents. Through lifetime after lifetime we search  for the ideal lover and fail to meet him or her, someone who understands  us and our needs and responds to them without having to be asked, a  wise one who knows the way of all things and is strong and powerful  enough to keep us safe and shields us against all adversaries. All these  roles can only be played by one and that is our very own Highest or God  Self.

We may feel that somehow there is a gaping hole in us that  cannot be filled by material things. The more we try to cram them into  this void, the more dissatisfied, unhappy and depressed we become, as  many are experiencing at present. At the time of updating these chapters  we had just entered the year 2015, a year of Saturn. 2 + 0 + 1+ 5 = 8 =  Saturn. This is an indication that this year is one for contracting  rather than expanding our worldly affairs and taking responsibility, and  an excellent year for taking charge of all parts of our being and  practising self-discipline. At the beginning of January that’s precisely  what many are showing signs of doing. Freely and willingly they are  thus responding to the influence of the Cosmic energies and bringing our  world more into line and harmony with it. 

I had been wondering  how this would express itself, so can you imagine how delighted I was to  listen to a phone-in on BBC Radio 4 Woman’s Hour the other day and  heard people speaking about how sick and tired they are getting of the  bandwagon of materialism, with its insatiable demands and its  thoughtless, irresponsible and destructive behaviour towards our planet.  When I mentioned this to some of my friends, they told me that ever  more of us are coming to this conclusion and refuse to continue to take  part in the dance around the golden calf. Interestingly, Tesco, the  largest supermarket chain in the United Kingdom, has announced the  closure of fort-three of its stores and Morrison, the fourth largest,  are closing ten of theirs. I see this as a very positive sign of our  times. It shows that ever more of us are at last coming to their senses  and are buying less, because for those involved the lesson of  overconsumption and ‘shop until you drop’ has run its course and is  coming to its natural end.

All of us reach a stage in our  development when we begin to crave for a world that is at peace, where  people live together harmoniously and are happily sharing the planets  abundance with all its lifeforms. There is plenty for everybody because  we all take only that which we need and leave the rest for those who  come behind. Eventually, there comes a lifetime when our warring days  are over and our waking and sleeping dreams are of a peaceful world like  the one we left behind, a long, long time ago. Throughout every one of  our lifetimes on the Earth our soul has been weeping about the greatest  pain that was ever inflicted upon it, which was caused by a false  belief, but a conviction nonetheless, that we have been separated from  God. Unfortunately, the only way of communicating our soul has with us,  its earthly counterpart, is through the cells of our physical bodies.  Each time we feel a pain in one of its parts, our soul is trying to tell  us that something in our lives has gone awry and in need of our  attention.

In the course of many lifetimes the earthly self and  its soul do not talk the same language and therefore suffer from  communication problems. Because of this the soul has no means of telling  us that every pain that is experienced in our physical bodies is one of  its signals. As a result, whenever the soul knocks on the inner door of  our consciousness, the earthly self cannot help failing to respond in  the manner desired by its soul. The soul has to continue to send us its  signals in vain, hoping that its earthly self awakens to its demands and  responds to them by seeking healing for its pains, in preference to  suppressing them with chemicals. Until this happens, the lower self can  do nothing except suffer, without ever finding our why it is hurting so  much.

In spite of the fact that the initial soul pain was caused  by an illusion, the deep inner wound it has left behind in all of us  takes a lot of healing. I believe that it is because of this pain why  each time someone goes from us in the material world, something that is  sure to have taken place on a great many occasions and throughout  numerous lifetimes, when parting from yet another of our loved ones, the  soul’s wound of separateness stirs within and brings the pain of  parting alive once more. Our task as healers is to play the role of our  Highest Self and make it clear to our small earthly self, as well as our  soul, that no power between Heaven and Earth will ever be able to keep  us apart from our Creator.

‘I am the resurrection, I am the way,  the truth and the light,’ that’s what each one of us is in truth, and  all our healing efforts renew the inner connection with our Creator and  re-awakens the awareness in us that we are eternal and immortal beings,  who will never die. As our earthly self begins to grasp this concept,  the illusion of separateness dissolves, our deepest innermost wound  heals and we slowly but surely begin to feel our oneness with all life  once more.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Be your own religion


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Be your own religion



Or rather develop your own philosophy of life.


----------



## escorial

Greed is humanities ethos


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Greed is humanities ethos



That's a characteristic of the lower aspect of humankind's nature - everybody has this part - that needs to be left behind through developing the characteristics of our higher Christ nature. Everybody also has that part.


----------



## escorial

After survival comes greed


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear E, 
You also have a choice...many people are like sheep
but unlike sheep we have in us the ability/ power/brain
to change...we have choice...though some are unaware
of the potential...
you are correct in everything you said
but that’s only one side, half...
what half do you choose?
the only one who can choose for you is you...


are just playing devils advocate?


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear E, You also have a choice...many people are like sheep but unlike sheep we have in us the ability/ power/brain
> to change...we have choice...though some are unaware of the potential... you are correct in everything you said but that’s only one side, half...
> what half do you choose? the only one who can choose for you is you... are just playing devils advocate?



It is true, we always have the freedom to make our own decisions. But the only freedom we truly have is the choice how we react to any kind of situation we encounter. We are like dogs on a lead; the lead is the Karma we have created earlier in this lifetime and previous ones. It needs bearing in mind that not all Karma is negative. 

Every one of us, without exception, eventually reaches the point of their evolutionary development when the characteristics of our higher nature begin to stir from their slumber. With the passing of time this part of our being helps us to overcome the lower aspects of our nature and we become a kinder, more loving and tolerant person. That's evolution for you! And that's the only way the Christ spirit can save and redeem anyone through the awakening of living God within us.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Why Is Earth Life Necessary?
*_





​When one takes a good look at our world,  one cannot help asking occasionally: ‘Is life on the Earth really  necessary and if so, why does it sometimes have to be so hard and cruel,  tough and demanding? Who would we be to doubt and argue with our  Creator’s wisdom? Yet, we are not only allowed to ask searching and  awkward questions, we are meant to do just that. If we wish to find  truth, the more we query things the better. After all, we are in this  life to re-discover to rediscover our true nature as a child of God, a  spark of the Divine and a young God in the making, and that therefore  the characteristics, energies and powers that are in God are also in  us.  It is only when one has become aware that this is so that one can  begin to make a conscious effort at learning to use these things wisely.  

Because on the inner level all life is one, the illusion of life in  physicality was necessary. It was an instrument for helping us to become  aware of the fact that, although each one of us is a spark of the  Divine and a child of God, and therefore a highly gifted and creative  being, all of us are also individuals. That is why, when we as a race  had reached a certain stage in our development, the infinite wisdom of  our Father/Mother Creator decreed that the time had come for us to begin  to realise that each one of us is a unique and precious, and also a  separate and individual being. In our state as pure spirit we could see  the sense of this. And so we accepted that the illusion of Earth life  should be created and that – for as long as that existence would be  required – our small earthly self would get ever more lost in the belief  that we are separate from our Creator and at loggerheads with It. 

It was therefore decided by the hierarchy of the Angels, who is as much  part of the Great Mother’s love and wisdom as the Father’s power, that  there was no better way of  helping us to realise and develop our sense  of individuality than the creation of an existence in physicality.  Everybody wandering around in their own physical body as their vehicle  through the lifetimes that would be required absorb this lesson, would  be sufficient to create the impression and illusion of separateness.  Like all great ideas, the principle of this plan is simplicity itself.  The Universal laws ensure that it works itself out to perfection and  that balance is constantly being restored. 

To familiarise us with the duality of our nature, a small earthly self  is required to act out the characteristics of its true nature and polar  opposite, the Highest or God Self.  These two had to go their separate  ways and move in opposite directions, but only for as many lifetimes as  this lesson is going to take. Experiencing love and hate, war and peace  gradually teaches us the difference between good and evil. Evil  invariably brings pain and suffering into our lives, while being a kind  and loving person who thinks good thoughts and does good things draws  ever more pleasant and agreeable things into our lives, as a reward.  After some time the earthly selves notice that this is happening and  begin to strive to do their share of manifesting good in preference to  evil on the Earth plane.

Every spark of the Divine has masculine and feminine characteristics  that are identical to those of its parents. For this phase of our  development the two work together as a masculine logical and analysing  thinking aspect that has a soft and sensitive feminine counterpart and  partner, the soul. This is how Earth life came into being and throughout  all lifetimes we spend on the Earth we are helping our planet with its  own evolution. At the very beginning of this journey of discovery we  were given the promise that eventually all parts of our being would be  reunited and healed together into one again. 

No spirit and soul will ever be forced to return to life on the Earth.  At the moment of physical death when we leave behind our earthly  identity and our physical body and return to our true home, the world of  spirit, we once more become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul  who has gone home. This is where all human souls go, for the simple  reason that there is nowhere else for us to go. Having arrived in the  world of light, we remember God’s plan for humankind and our role and  place in it. If  we wish to make any progress on our evolutionary  journey, there is nothing for it but to apply for another lifetime in  physicality. This is the only way we shall eventually be released from  the duty of participating in Earth life with all its joys and miseries. 

Only when our behaviour proves to those in charge of us that we have  evolved into one hundred percent reliable, trustworthy and true  sons/daughters of God, shall we be allowed to proceed with the  exploration of the higher and eventually highest levels of life. All of  us are specially gifted in some way and throughout the ages, in  the  long course of our evolutionary pathway up to now, God and the Angels  have been providing each one of us with all the assistance we require to  become aware of our individuality and to help us develop our talents to  their highest potential. This will forever continue. And as soon as the  plan for our personal development on the Earth has been fulfilled, the  voyage home into the awareness of our oneness with God and all life  begins. The false belief of separateness is shed along the way and the  deep inner wound closes and heals the more we consciously enter into the  radiance of the light from the Highest Star and the brightest light of  Creation that radiates through the light of the Sun in the sky above us.  

This light is part of the illusion of Earth life. What we see is a  radiance from the Sun of all Suns that provides the Sun of our solar  system with a spiritual illumination that is comparable to the aura of  our physical bodies. What we receive on the Earth and perceive as heat  and light is a reflection of the Christ light, who is the Spirit of the  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Its reflection  shines onto us and our world through our physical Sun. The Universal  Christ is the light that gives life to all and illumines it in all its  forms. This is more than a mere inner God consciousness. Its radiance is  the Light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns and the ultimate power of  Creation that brings everything into being and sustains it.

For evolutionary reasons and in keeping with the great plan of life, the  Heavenly and earthly parts of God’s Creation had to go their separate  ways in the beginning. In the end they are reunited, blessed and healed  together again by the warmth and love of the Great Light. This can only  happen when the small earthly self is ready to freely surrender its  whole being unto its Highest or God Self, to ask for Its protection and  guidance and then to willingly follow whatever it receives this way  without hesitation.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Lark’s Message’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *​


----------



## escorial

Survival of the fittest leads to the richest..


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Survival of the fittest leads to the richest..



Rich in material possession, but usually poor in spiritual ones. And that's the only thing that counts at the end of our present lifetime. The spiritual riches we have acquired are ours to keep in all Eternity; everything else has to be handed over to someone else. 

That's why St. Matthew 19:24 states: ‘And again I say unto you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.’ In ‘The Holy Bible – translated by The Reverend Dr. George M. Lamsa’ this appears as follows: ‘Again I say to you, it is easier for a rope to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.’ In the Aramaic language, the one the Master Jesus would have spoken if he had walked in our midst. The Arabic word used in this quote is ‘gamla’ and stands for rope and camel.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Purpose Of Individuality
*_
​ 




​ Never forget that as My children you are  young Gods in the making. Created in My image, each one of you in their  own right is a very special, precious and unique being, who has been  granted the gift of another lifetime to enable you to do your share of  bringing a new Earth into being and of launching the religion of the  Aquarian Age. For this purpose you have been equipped with an earthly  mind and, My super-conscious faculties. Although to this day the latter  exists only in seed form in many of you, it is there nonetheless. To  become helpful to you instead of a hindrance, you need to take  possession of every part of your being. Your masculine and feminine  nature, as well as the mind of your lower and higher nature, which is  part of My super-consciousness, are all in need of being trained and  mastered by you. It is your task to teach them to work together as  peacefully and harmoniously as they do in Me. 

All human souls are created so that in the fullness of time they will  evolve into shining lights, each one a Star and a Sun, a Christed one in  their own right who has a high and holy destiny to fulfil on the higher  and eventually highest levels of life. In My ever growing and evolving  Creation new worlds and Universes will eventually be waiting to be  brought into being – by none other than you. Don’t let the prospect of  this frighten you and do not worry that you may not know how to go about  such a formidable task. You will always be walking hand in hand with  the wise ones in charge of you and Me, the same as you are doing now.  You will forever be guided, protected and utterly safe. The only  difference between your present state and that of the future will be  that you are going be more consciously aware of our presence.

Taking part in Earth life is necessary and therefore compulsory for the  education of all human spirits and souls. To help you become aware that  you are individual beings, every lifetime in physicality provides you  with a new physical body of your own. Each one of them provides you with  another step forward on the journey of discovering the self and  individuality. With the passing of time this has created an illusion  that you are separate and detached from each other and from the rest of  life. Nothing could be further from the truth, as on the inner level of  life you have always remained one with each other and also with Me. When  you come to realise that the impression of separateness exists on the  Earth plane only, yet another one of your false convictions can be  discarded.

For all of you there eventually comes  the moment when your small earthly self is ready to surrender itself  unto Me, your Highest or Christ Self. Let no-one run away with the idea  that this means sinking into a vast ocean of spirit and dissolving into  nothingness. If anything, quite the opposite is true. Your individuality  will never be absorbed into anything. Yet, before it can freely and  willingly be submitted to Me, it has to expand sufficiently and grow.  This continues until finally, instead of merely being a small earthly  creature, you have become like Me, namely someone who is consciously  aware once again of their oneness with all life and Me. 

You will always be you and you will never fade into nothingness, as on  the evolutionary spiral of life you are relentlessly moving upwards and  onwards in keeping with the cycles you are involved in, until you  finally reach and have grown into one with the awareness and  consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God – Me. Your spirit  is pure consciousness, a spark of Me who will forever be one with Me. In  your earthly existence you remain unconscious of this for a long time,  but eventually you re-awaken into the awareness of your true nature and  oneness with Me and all life. The illusion of separateness has been an  essential part of your development of becoming aware of your  individuality and of the fact that each one of you is a being in its own  right. Every time you leave Earth life, with the shedding of your  physical body this misapprehension goes from you. But even in the world  of light, your true home, you are still clothed in your astral body. It  is yet another vestment your spirit wears until you have matured  sufficiently to leave that one behind, too. 

The mystical teachings of all ages set out a code of conduct that you,  as aspiring healers and lightworkers, follow intuitively. For you it is  no longer a question of I have to be good and I have to love others. In  the process of finding illumination you begin to spontaneously express  your true nature and show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to  other people but to the whole of Creation. You are aware that for  evolutionary purposes it was necessary that in their early stages the  religions of your world had to follow many different paths. As you know  and respect that every human soul has its own predestined pathway to  walk and discoveries to make, you refuse to force your way of thinking  and mode of travelling upon anyone else. 

Although you are aware that in truth there is only one religion, you  appreciate that many of your siblings on the Earth plane are still  ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a true child of Mine you respect  everybody’s freedom of thought and the right to make their own decisions  about what they can and cannot believe. Meanwhile rest safely in the  knowledge that in the end every one of your siblings in the human family  of life is destined to reconnect with Me. When the time is right, they  too will discover that the only true, lasting and eternal religion is  the one of the heart, and that this is the kind of faith that re-unites  all human souls with Me, your Creator, the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, and through Me with the whole of Creation. 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

is a woman a possession






Corinthians, 14:34-35: "Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church."


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> is a woman a possession.
> 
> Corinthians, 14:34-35: "Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church."



No! Human beings do not belong to each other; they belong to God and themselves. Those teachings are part of the patriarchy's way of manipulating men into dominating and suppressing the feminine.


----------



## escorial

there just books but powerful..they word is mightier than the sword...is their any religious text in faith books written by woman i wonder...?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

I doubt it, we’re all too busy cooking the dinner!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;wJCbB439Q5Y]https://youtu.be/wJCbB439Q5Y[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> they are just books but powerful..the word is mightier than the sword...is there any religious text in faith books written by woman i wonder...?



Yes, 'The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer', by me - if I may so say, even though they are of a spiritual and not religious nature.


----------



## Aquarius

BlondeAverageReader said:


> I doubt it, we’re all too busy cooking the dinner!



As you can see, not all of them are!


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> Yes, 'The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer', by me - if I may so say, even though they are of a spiritual and not religious nature.



cool...power to women


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> cool...power to women



Thank you! Surely that's a sign that the wisdom and love of the Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the whole of Creation, really has returned to our world. More about this in my thread https://www.writingforums.com/threads/177910-A-Celebration-Of-The-Feminine.


----------



## escorial

a life full of great entities and signs is no world i want to be part of...can you dig it


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> a life full of great entities and signs is no world i want to be part of...can you dig it



In due course, when you understand these things better, you will be glad to be part of them.


----------



## escorial

what comes next the threat of a hell


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> what comes next the threat of a hell



I believe that Heaven and hell are not places where anyone ever went. The words are symbolisms for the states of consciousness that we ourselves have always been so good at creating for ourselves and those around us.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?
*_
​ _*





*_​ One of the greatest mysteries of our  earthly existence has always been why there is so much suffering on this  plane of life. And why is it that just about everybody is presently  experiencing such difficult times? Do you know anyone who is having an  easy ride through life? I don’t! Does that ever set you wondering why  this should be so? I believe that it is due to the fact that we are  presently going through a major transformation of our whole world.  Because of this all of us are struggling with repaying the Karmic debts  we have accrued in previous lifetimes. Some of our most ancient  outstanding issues are waiting to finally be attended to and resolved,  to provide the healing all lifeforms of our earthly existence are in  need of. 

This is especially true for every kind of relationship and in particular  the one with God. It also applies to the relationship with ourselves,  the most difficult connection of all, as well as that with our whole  world and everything it contains. The Karmic chains and shackles we have  brought with us into this lifetime are of an emotional and highly  complex nature. We ourselves created them, in some cases many lifetimes  ago. As long as any unresolved issues remain between two people, their  relationship is brought into each subsequent lifetime, until the  outstanding problems have finally been satisfactorily dealt with.

Viewed from this angle, it is hardly surprising that most people are  struggling with exceptionally tough difficult relationships. They have  been brought into this lifetime because it is an extra special one, in  which the Universe is offering every one of us sufficient opportunities  for restoring the balance of our account in the great spiritual bankbook  of life. Whatever it is we may still be called upon to go through in  this process, it is essential to reach out for the helping hands of God  and the Angels. Everything that has ever happened to us and our world  did so for good and wise reasons. And they alone can take us safely  through the wilderness of our emotional minefields and in the end bless  us with a renewed understanding of the higher meaning of our suffering. 

The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship, kinship and love for  everything that shares our world with us. Being true to the Aquarian  ideals in all our daily encounters becomes easier when we consciously  return into the awareness of our true nature. As the Christ Spirit comes  alive and begins to grow within us, our heart slowly opens ever more  with compassion and love for our own suffering and that of our whole  world. This is the beginning of our homecoming and healing together with  God. Learning to trust the guidance that rises into our conscious  awareness from our inner teacher and willingly following its  instructions, we play our allocated role in the healing of all life, as  well as working on the redemption of us and our world. 

Forgiveness now grows quite naturally in our hearts, first for ourselves  for having created our problems and especially those in relationships  in the first place, and then also for all who have ever hurt and wounded  us. For us, as children of God, it is of the greatest importance to  attend to every one of our outstanding issues as carefully as we can, so  that in the end all our relationships are converted into spiritual  friendships, in which people meet each other with as much love and  respect for themselves as for each other. 

On the inner level all life is one and God and the Angels are as much  part of us, as we are part of them. In the normal course of events, to  allow us to get on with our learning and growing process, they remain in  the background of our consciousness. Constantly on standby and  observing, they will not interfere with us and our actions, unless being  asked. This creates the illusion that we are alone on the Earth plane,  but in truth nobody ever is. 

German folk wisdom tells us: ‘When the need is greatest, God is  nearest.’ It is true that in times of suffering our individual soul and  that of our world draws ever closer to the Divine. Yes, it is sad that  this should be necessary, but this too happens for good reasons and  fulfils a wise higher purpose, the same as everything else in our world.  For as long as things are going smoothly, the earthly self happily  marches along on its own. In the normal course of events, only in  difficult times when we have reached the end of our tether, do we go  down on our knees and from somewhere miraculously comes the inspiration  to ask for help from above. When we do, lo and behold, it does come –  although it may take a while to manifest. In the end this brings us, the  human soul, back into closer contact with God. 

Wise ones, who have found healing and are now healers in their own  right, have learnt from their mistakes and make every effort to remain  in touch with their God or Highest Self at all times. They trust this  aspect of their being because their own experiences have taught them  that it really does know the way of all things the answers to any  question they may ever care to ask. Our God Self is as much part of us  as we are part of it. Because it has always been with us, it is not  surprising that it knows everything that ever happened to us during the  whole of our past and present, as well as our future. 

Whenever we turn to this part of ourselves and seek its advice, much  good can come from any kind of apparent evil. With its help, it is  possible to find ways of resolving any problem and healing all  relationships, even or maybe especially the most difficult ones. When we  patiently endure whatever our Karma of previous lifetimes and this one  has brought to us and make a genuine effort at following our inner  guidance, the Universal law of compensation sees to it that in the end  there will be some kind of reward, which can be great when it eventually  comes. And if it happens in the form of increased inner strength and  understanding, as well as faith and trust in ourselves and the goodness  of life, that surely is the most wonderful gain anyone could hope and  wish for.
​ From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## escorial

i to believe you think that


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i to believe you think that



Is that what you believe, too?


----------



## escorial

i believe in me....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i believe in me....



That's an excellent starting point!


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our World Is A Bridge
*_
​ _*




*_​ Our race and everything that shares this  life with us is on a pathway of evolution onto ever higher and more  beautiful levels of consciousness. Moslem tradition tells us: ‘The world  is a bridge – pass over it, but do not build your house on it.’ This  quote is believed to have come to our world through Christianity’s  beloved and revered legend of the Master Jesus. The Age of Aquarius is  the age of spiritual knowledge and truth. It is constantly bringing us  new revelations about us and our world. That’s why many know by now that  all human beings are much more than mere earthlings because the essence  of our being is spirit and soul, therefore immortal. 

This shows us that Earth life could never have been intended to be a  bridge. It is but a temporary home and we are in this life to each  construct their very own bridge that connects us with our true home, the  world of spirit or light. That’s the place from which we all emerge at  the beginning of each new lifetime because in truth we are residents of  two worlds. To prepare us for the coming of the Aquarian Age, God’s  great plan of life provided that until its arrival we had to remain  unaware of the fact that the essence of our being is spirit. Now we know  that the invisible background of our earthly existence is the spirit  world and that without it there would be no Earth life. 

The structures we need to build are inner ones, bridges of consciousness  that connect our two worlds with each other, so we can benefit from one  whilst still taking part in the other. These bridges can be crossed  safely any time we require the assistance of the Angels and Masters, our  spirit friends and helpers, and also those who are waiting for us on  the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our worlds.  Earth life is place of learning and our other world is where we go to  rest and recuperate from its stresses and strains. In principle there is  nothing wrong with making our home on the Earth because we are meant to  be comfortable here and enjoy ourselves. That’s perfectly all right as  long as we as also attend to our spiritual obligations and evolutionary  task, and don’t forget that this home is but a temporary one which we  shall be leaving it behind as soon as purpose of our present lifetime  has been fulfilled. 

Our planet is a school of mysteries where in past ages God was  considered to be the Great Mystery. In my view, the unravelling of what  or who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to has  been the greater mystery by far. The Age of Pisces could not help us  with this. It was the age of false beliefs and blind faith, deceits and  deceptions of the self and others, that prepared us for the coming of  the Aquarian Age. There is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of  God’s great plan of life to keep us away from any kind of truth and  especially the discovery of God’s true nature and our own. This was  achieved with the help of the religions of the Piscean Age. They were  specifically designed to teach us how to treasure and value the truth  each time some of it comes our way. It had to remain hidden from our  view until the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, would be with us. 

Then at last it would be revealed that God is as much part of us as we  are of God and therefore knows every one of our thoughts, words and  actions. Because of this there is no way of deceiving Divine justice,  which is so just and fair that it can be hard to grasp by earthly minds.  The process works as follows: everything that is in our life at any  given moment was created by us. It represents the harvest of the seeds  that were planted by us in previous lifetimes. The awareness of this  brings the realisation that we have nothing to moan about and every  reason to be thankful for life’s opportunities to make good where we  once sinned. Our knowledge also enables us to do better this time round  by working very hard on planting nothing but the best seedlings, i.e.  doing only that which our inner guidance tells us is good, right and  beautiful. What we then do is our free will and in keeping with our  higher nature and not because someone says that’s what we should do –  there’s a world of difference between the two. 

Whenever difficult and traumatic times come our way as a result of what  we created in previous lifetimes, it is comforting to know that  everything in earthly life is temporary and merely a passing phase in  our own evolutionary process and that of our world. I believe that the  most vital part of spiritually growing up and maturing into adulthood is  the realisation that anything that ever happens to us does so for the  good and wise reason of testing us how spiritually mature we really are.  

If at some stage we return to the earthly home we once knew and discover  to our greatest disappointment that there is nothing left for us there,  when they come to their senses wise ones accept that the whole  experience has been a particularly poignant lesson. It is one of the  Universe’s ways of showing us that our earthly life at all times is but a  temporary substitute for our true home and parents, the Great  Father/Mother of all life and their realm, the world of spirit. Earthly  parents are not meant to supply any one of God’s children of the Earth  with the genuine and lasting security we are all yearning to find. The  inner reunion with our Creator alone can provide any of us with a deep  inner feeling that we are truly at home where genuine and everlasting  security is ours.

To me, all life and worlds, and everything in them – including us and  our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the  life of me, I cannot share the belief that our earthly existence could  be a one-off thing. If that were true, it would be an extremely unfair  and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one  takes a closer look at the people in our world, one can only come to the  conclusion that such a narrow view could not possibly be right. If it  were, why should some of us be rich and others poor, some be healthy  while others have to struggle their whole lifetime with infirmity, some  of us have plenty and maybe too much to eat, while others are dying from  hunger? 

If any of these things happened perchance, without method and/or  someone’s conscious decision, life would be extremely unfair and unjust.  Our existence would then be nothing but a poor Cosmic joke, when in  truth it is nothing of the kind. Every human life follows a carefully  designed plan that is part of and in harmony with God’s great plan of  life. Through the individual and collective life lessons we are  encountering, all of us together respond to the energies that are  available to our world at any given time. And the life plan for each one  of us is drawn up during our times in the spirit world by ourselves in  consultation with the Angels and Masters in charge of us. 

Without the spiritual background of life and the concept of Karma and  reincarnation, no part of life makes any sense to me because it denies  the preciousness and holiness of all life. The greatest draw-back of the  one-off belief systems of our world, to my mind, is that they cannot  explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. If it were  true, how could a Creator who is supposed to be all-loving, all-knowing  and all-understanding throw upon anyone the kind of fate that we and our  world have had to endure, as far back as records of human history  exist? 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Bridges’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?*_

_*




*_​Because we are part of God and  co-creators with God, each one of us is personally responsible for  themselves and every one of their thoughts, words and actions. And  because we and our world are as much affected by the Universal laws as  the rest of God’s Creation, whatever any one of us sends out into the  Universe in some form inevitably finds its way back to its sender. With  the unerring ability of a boomerang it does this either in this lifetime  or in a future one. The awareness of this puts the solution to all  problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. If  we dream of a more peaceful world, it’s up to us to think of ways of  making it so by living in peace and harmony with the Divine laws.

If there was no great plan of life and no Universal laws to which  everything in the whole of Creation is subject, there might not be any  reason why bad things would happen to good people. But there is a plan, a  great one as well as one for each individual life, and the laws exist.  Denying their presence or merely being unaware of it cannot make them  disappear. The Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of  effect, is the reason why bad things may have to happen to even the  best behaved people from time to time. To ensure that nothing in the  whole of Creation can ever be truly lost in the vastness of space and  time, this law decrees that everything must eventually find its way back  to where it came from. 

The law of Karma is part of another Universal law that everything in the  whole of Creation has to balance. This is quite clearly shown by the  opposing forces of masculine and feminine, positive and negative,  darkness and light, and so forth that are at work everywhere within us  and our world. This is how it comes about that, if in our present  lifetime we are an exceptionally good person, it is highly likely that  in previous lives we were someone extremely bad and evil. Each time we  arrive for rest and recuperation in the world of light, hand in hand  with the wise ones in charge of us, we are presented with images of the  experiences of past lifetimes. No-one forces us to return to earthly  life, but to create the required balance in the greater scheme of life  and our spiritual bankbook, together with the wise ones we ourselves  decide and if we choose another one, it is up to us what kind of a life  it should be. 

There are people who pride themselves to be among the nastiest and most  unpleasant people around. Those who fall into this trap, without fail  will have to reap the fruits of the seeds they are presently sowing in  one of their coming lifetimes. The things they are dishing out now as  sure as houses will then be returning to them in the form of being  treated in offending and painful ways by others. Aware that this is the  case, wise ones refuse to grumble when this happens to them or any other  kind of misfortune befalls them. They go with the flow and do their  best, never giving up hope that their karmic debts will eventually have  been paid. 

If health problems of some kind are part of their lesson, wise ones  trust that with the help and will of God and the Angels all conditions  really can be healed. They live in hope that one fine day they will be  living proof of this. Aware that they themselves created the underlying  cause of their condition in previous lifetimes, they feel no need to  complain and ask: ‘Why me?’ Instead, they first forgive those who  trespass against them and then they also forgive themselves for having  created the necessity for this kind of lesson. By going with the flow,  accepting without complaint what comes whilst continuing to be good,  kind and loving, regardless of the events in their lives, such people  redeem themselves and the balance of their spiritual account is  restored. 

Everything in the whole of Creation, including you and me, is always at  its highest evolutionary point. At any given moment, our consciousness  consists of the sum total of all the wisdom we have gained from every  one of our experiences and that in the course of innumerable lifetimes.  The way we perceive ourselves, our inner motivations, desires and our  existence within the greater scheme of life depends on the degree of  understanding we have reached. This also applies to our beliefs,  spiritual, religious and whatever else and it is up to us individually  to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the  Universe.

All of us have been placed in earthly life to evolve into seekers of  wisdom and the truth about everything. Nobody can force us to believe  anything. We are free to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how  can we tell the truth from a lie? Because at all times our inner self  is giving us feedback of some kind, it’s really quite simple. Whenever  something we read or hear is true, it tells us through feelings that  rise from the innermost core of our being and say: ‘Yes, this makes  sense. It is true.’ or ‘No, this is nonsense. Leave it alone, it’s not  for you.’

We are here together so we can assist each other to find our own way  back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you  at present. We have come to develop a philosophy of life that is  uniquely our own and can sustain and support us through the inevitable  ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly  education. My writings are attempts at helping you to find yours, so  that you may grow into a healer and lightbringer in your own right.  Every one of us is eventually called upon by the Highest Forces to  become one of those. Each has to do their share of building the bridges  that consist of the wisdom and knowledge the Aquarian Age is bringing  us, to replace that which is outdated and no longer valid in the old  religions and belief systems of our world. 

For wise ones arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the beliefs that  have been and to this in some places still are separating one part of  the human race from another, is definitely the way of the past. The rest  of our world will soon follow, of that I am sure. Bearing in mind that  thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that  our thoughts have the power to constantly create and re-create our  reality, let’s sow good seeds by frequently thinking of and dreaming  about Mother Earth as a place where all live and work peacefully and  harmoniously together. 

Wise ones don’t reject any of the existing belief systems. Instead, they  embrace them all and go in search of the golden nuggets of wisdom and  truth which each one of them has always contained, in one form or  another. The peacemakers of our world are those who prefer focussing on  that which we all have in common and what unites us, to the things that  have kept us away from each other for far too long. 

But what happens when our heart is filled with good intentions and we  try to do something good for someone and they reject it out of hand,  maybe throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as  we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for the  other one rather than trying to gain some kind of advantage for  ourselves, our vibrations in some mysterious way penetrate the aura of  the other one. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will probably  come a moment when what we said or did comes to their mind and they  begin to understand and in this way it will be doing them some good,  after all. 

We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the  process of bringing something into being. Anything we send out into our  world in thought, word and deed is a creative force that is alive and  will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad  and negative, by returning to us. That’s how it comes about that any  kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually  returns to us in some form, though hardly ever through the person who  received our gift.
Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.
Anon. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Law Of Karma
*_
​ _*




*_​ One of the best explanations of the law  of Karma that ever came my way was James van Praagh’s notes in ‘Reaching  to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through Life and Death’. The following  is the essence of what he writes on page 78 under the heading ‘Karma’:  We are all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’  This is another way of describing the Universal law known as Karma. The  word Karma is Sanskrit in origin and literally means ‘action’. This law  consists of constantly renewing cycles of cause and effect. Simply put,  we are going through our earthly lifetimes either sowing seeds or  throwing rocks. For as long as insist on doing this, in coming lifetimes  we have to reap the effects of everything we thus created, good and bad  alike.

‘These cycles of cause and effect extend through many lifetimes. The  result of our actions today may not necessarily return to us in our  present lifetime, but it is sure to do so eventually. Think of Karma as  paying of debts and of balancing spiritual bank accounts, not  overlooking that we also reap the rewards for the things we did well in  other lifetimes. Karma creates opportunities for all human souls to grow  and progress. Once we have learnt that every one of our thoughts, words  and actions has consequences, the Universe lays the tool for creating  nothing but good and positive Karma for future lifetimes into  everybody’s own hands.’ 

This is how the law of Karma is constantly at work throughout all  worlds, including ours. And because it was designed by God’s wisdom and  love, it benefits us and our world in many different ways. Whatever it  brings to anyone has nothing to do with punishment, retribution and  vengeance. Things of this nature have no place in the language of love,  but belong to the experience world of the lower and lowest development  stages of earthly life. During the middle phase we become more and more  occupied with issues like redemption and forgiveness. In the highest  part we are only interested in expressing and manifesting love’s purest  manifestations and doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

When looked at from the right angle, it can be clearly seen that the law  of Karma is one of opportunities of many different kinds. For example:  for redeeming ourselves and learning something new and doing better in  this lifetime than we did in previous ones, whilst we were still  ignorant of the law of Karma and its effects. The experiences it brings  force us to tap into our inner resources. This helps our consciousness  to expand and we grow stronger and wiser all the time, until eventually  we are ready to bring forth the best that is within us. Through  unselfishly working for the good of all, we ourselves are not only  evolving and moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life, our whole race and world are progressing with us.

Through the Jesus legend the Universal Christ Spirit tells us in St.  John 8:31-32: ‘If you abide by My word, you are truly My disciples. And  you will know the truth and that very truth will make you free.’ What a  long time it has taken humankind to find out that in truth the figure of  the Master Jesus is a symbolism for humankind’s higher Christ nature.  When we finally grasp this concept, it does no longer surprise us that  Jesus can neither save nor redeem us. We know that, if he really had  walked the Earth, he would not have wanted to mislead and hide the truth  from us that no-one can do this except we ourselves. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the Jesus story was inspired by the  Angels  and that it was specifically designed for humankind’s limited  understanding during its spiritual infancy and childhood. Wise ones, who  have matured into adulthood, know that negative Karma only returns to  us when we have become sufficiently strong to deal with it. They accept  the responsibility for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words  and actions and thus take the burden of the cross of their existence  off anyone else’s back, including Jesus’. Shouldering it themselves,  such wise ones do all they can to save and redeem themselves. They are  doing this happily because they know that the same then happens for our  whole world, and that much spiritual progress is possible for those who  are doing this.

Some people, when they become aware of these things and reflect on their  lives so far, may be disappointed about what to them now seems like  negative reactions to Karmic events. This gives them a feeling as if  they had probably not been strong enough to handle the test that came  their way they should have done. At first we all find it hard to believe  that it is us who, during our times of rest and recuperation in the  world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, together with the wise ones  in charge of us, decide what kind of pathway would most benefit our  spiritual development in the coming lifetime. But because the wise ones  know us and our pathway much better than we do, even if we feel ready to  tackle some of our Karmic debts and hope to be sufficiently strong to  redeem them, they may tell us whether this is advisable. If they agree,  we go ahead and apply for our next lifetime. 

Any kind of earthly test and trial is never sent as some kind of  punishment, even though it often feels like that. Invariably they are  intended to assist us with bringing forth and developing our inner  strength and to help us grow in wisdom and understanding. Each time we  emerge from another one, that’s what we have done – even though we are  likely to be unaware of it. So, whenever the going gets tough, it’s good  to remind ourselves that no-one forced us into this lifetime and that  having another go was our own free decision. 

During the periods spent in the world of light we are aware that in  truth we are a spirit and soul, who wishes to evolve and grow through  consciousness expanding experiences. Knowing that we are only ever  temporary residents on the Earth plane makes our choice of wanting to  move forwards and get on with our development an easy one. And every one  of us eventually reaches the point when we mean it most sincerely each  time we say: ‘May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that  everything unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes.’ Through this  our will aligns itself with that of the Highest and that takes apart the  bars of the cross of our lower earthly personality, which we have  carried long enough. 

The cross’s horizontal bar represents our will and the vertical one the  will of God. Saying ‘Thy will and not mine’ lays them side by side and  shows that we trust the living God within, our intuition, to always show  us the right way and ask us only to do that which is good, right and  beautiful. And as every one of our thoughts, words and actions creates  some kind of Karma, this is the best protection against bringing about  more of the negative variety.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking In The Master’s Footsteps*_

_*




*_​Whenever someone has created something  unpleasant, negative and maybe downright evil, what kind of a world  would ours be if someone else took the responsibility for it and made  the resulting Karma go away by waving some kind of a magic wand, just  because we say: ‘I believe Jesus exists.’ It wouldn’t even have to be  true, but if it were possible, the whole thing would be one giant  copout. Yet, spiritually there is no such thing. Everything has to be  for real and carried out with the right intentions behind it. Pretending  to be or do something we do not feel and are convinced of is no good  and doesn’t count. Life moves round and round in circles and whatever we  send out creates an impression in the ethers and our spiritual ledger.  No good, kind and loving thought or word is ever wasted. They return to  us in some way, but so do all nasty and unloving ones. 

Everything that comes back to us was created by us and not inflicted by  some unkind and unloving higher force or fate. At the end of each  lifetime we return into the world of light for rest and recuperation.  When this has been attended to sufficiently, as soon as we feel strong  enough together with the wise ones in charge of us we ourselves decide  how far we may be able to get during our next earthly sojourn with the  resolving of outstanding issues and see how far we can get with repaying  of karmic debts. Within the framework of our ongoing evolutionary  development a suitable pathway along the route of the life lessons that  are next in line for us is chosen. 

Ignorance of the Cosmic laws never could protect anyone against living  with the consequences of every one of their thoughts, words and actions.  The flow of our life changes dramatically and the ultimate destiny of  requiring no further earthly lifetimes is approached much more rapidly  when we have reached spiritual adulthood and are aware of the presence  of these laws. Because we then have grown strong enough to accept our  responsibilities and duties as a spark of the Divine, the true meaning  of the Jesus story makes a lot of sense to us. Now we understand that  the only way Christ could ever save and redeem any human being is when  that person’s earthly self becomes aware of its own Christ nature, takes  possession of and develops it. This we do when we freely and willingly  conduct our lives in a manner that is worthy of one of God’s children of  the Earth. In this process the higher aspect of our being gradually  absorbs its lower counterpart, the small earthly self, into itself. With  the passing of time the two parts together evolve into a Christed one  in their own right. 

Inspired by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, the  Jesus legend was given to our world two thousand years ago. By depicting  the earthly life of a Master soul, the Angels all along have been  showing our race the pathway every human soul eventually has to walk. As  soon as we awaken into our true nature, learn about the Cosmic laws and  the higher purpose of our existence as sparks of the Divine, we are  ready to follow the Master’s example and walk in his footsteps. Our  knowledge opens the gate to the freedom of spiritual Mastership, which  is achieved through the self-mastery of conducting our lives in harmony  with God’s laws, so that no further negative Karma is created by us. And  that’s how every human soul in the fullness of time has to save and  redeem itself.

We are in this life to cultivate our imaginative powers. Let’s use the  creative force of ours for imagining things that are good and right,  beautiful and positive only and serve the highest good and the greatest  joy of all. In your imagination think of a world that is at peace and  where all creatures, animals and human beings alike, live together in  peace and harmony. Everybody gives of their best and nobody seeks  dominion over and exploits anyone. Do not allow yourself be held down by  our planet’s present state, but look ahead into the golden age of peace  that is surely coming our way. Enter the silence, rise on wings of  light into the spirit world and ask our friends and helpers there to  show you what you can do to bring it into being.
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘There’s A Reason’


From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Regrets
*_
​ _*




*_​ Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in this life 
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every one of them, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Life Is Evolution*_






​God’s great design of life is evolution  and the purpose of every one of its aspects is that it should constantly  grow more perfect and beautiful and expand in consciousness. This is  how over long periods of time – in earthly terms – everything in the  whole of Creation is becoming ever more sophisticated. Naturally, this  also applies to humankind. And that is the reason why all human spirits  and their souls, without exception, have to spend many lifetimes on the  Earth plane. Each one of us has to evolve through their own experiences  of studying and exploring their own nature, each other’s and that of our  world, which was given to us to serve this purpose. Through this our  individual and collective consciousness slowly expands and our  individual and collective soul grows in wisdom and understanding. 

This is how life is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral. Its intention is to gradually take us – each on  their own and all together – into experiencing ever higher levels of  existence. And each time one of us learns something and through this  grows and evolves, not only our whole world does the same, but also the  whole of Creation. God is life and life is God, and life will forever be  humankind’s teacher. At any given time our daily lives provide all of  us with sufficient opportunities for gathering ever more knowledge about  ourselves and our world. In this natural process each one of us  eventually develops into an enlightened being, i.e. one who is fully and  consciously aware of God’s true nature and their own. 

We are the pioneers of a New Age and in this capacity many experiences  are waiting for us that have never been tried before on the material  plane of life. One of them is androgyny. Although this is a state we  never lost on the inner spiritual levels of life, on the outer it  presents us with totally new experiences and challenges of quite a  different kind. One of the most important features of us and our world  is that we all contain many puzzling dualities and polarities, and that  our world is one of paradoxes. For example, we all contain feminine and  masculine energies. This is because as sparks of the Divine everything  that is in God is also in us. Therefore, each one of us is woman and man  at the same time. Although for a very long time we have looked towards  others to make us whole, it is now coming clear that each one of us is  already complete within themselves. The recognition of this is the first  vital step that takes us back into the wholeness we once possessed.

The perfection we have been placed on the Earth plane to seek in truth  means wholeness, i.e. the integration of all the qualities and  characteristics that are in our Creator Father/Mother into our own. As  above, so below. Created in the image of God, the earthly microcosm is a  reflection and a manifestation of the macrocosm. By bringing the Divine  qualities forth from deep within ourselves we become whole and holy as  well as healed. Entering into this state is every soul’s final goal and  destiny. Our first requirement in this process is taking possession of  our other part, the inner man in woman and the inner woman in man. When  that has finally been achieved, we shall once again be like the Angels  and God in whom the feminine and masculine energies are in perfect  balance and harmony with each other. 

Like God and the Angels, we too are first and foremost spirit. The only  difference between them and us is that we are temporarily encased in  matter. Thus on the one hand, we belong to the world of matter and on  the other one we are part of their world of spirit and light. For as  long as we remain clothed in our physical bodies we belong to the Earth  plane. This however is only half the story, and by far the most vital  part of us is our spirit and soul and our true home is the world of  spirit. Each time we leave one of our earthly garments behind, we return  to this world to rest and recover from the stresses and strains of  going to school on planet Earth. Through its lessons the earthly self’s  character qualities begin to develop. The more it learns the further it  evolves and its consciousness expands. 

Whenever our spirit and soul return to the world of spirit, we  –  together with the wise ones in charge of us – assess the progress we  have made, not only during the lifetime just completed, but all of them.  The soul acts like a memory bank of all the learning our earthly  personality ever gathers, throughout the long course of its evolution.  Programmed into every soul is a deep and powerful longing and craving  for peace and love that harks back to its oldest memories of the times –  bear in mind that time does not exist on the spiritual level of life –  when it still lived in a constant state of peace and was at one with  God. 

The memory of this condition has always remained alive in every soul’s  consciousness and also in that of the soul of our whole world. It is  that which in the end guides each one of us back into that same peaceful  union. Although after many lifetimes on the Earth the small earthly  self has long forgotten about this, no soul ever does. It is well aware  that all life, including every God’s human children of the Earth, has  come from love and is destined to return to it, as soon as it has become  sufficiently evolved and its vibrations have become refined enough to  be able to do so.

The earthly self is extremely fearful of  the future and the unknown. That is why, for as long as it fails to  comprehend the true reason for its being on this plane of life, it shies  away from and struggles mightily against any messages its unfortunate  and suffering soul is constantly trying to give it.  Somehow the  personality knows that it needs to move forward into life, but it has  even forgotten why it is behaving this way, namely so that it may grow  through the learning it gathers from all its experiences. The soul’s  task consists of guiding its earthly personality safely back into the  full consciousness of its true nature and home, into the memory of what  it once really was, namely love. As the soul knows nothing of this world  and does not understand it, it suffers mightily – and that in turn  helps it to grow. Wanting to put an end to all its suffering, it is  trying to gain the attention of its earthly self by tugging away at it  and making every effort to get its attention.

For me, there is no better way of  demonstrating the struggle between the human soul and its personality  than through astrology and Pisces, the last sign of the zodiac. Oh yes,  astrology is going to play an important part in these writings. If you  are not interested in this subject, now is your time for leaving my  website. I have been studying astrology for more than twenty years but  more through observing life itself than with the help of textbooks. The  Divine science has provided me with a gateway to a better understanding  of the Divine in you and me, and all life. It has also taught me how the  gentle and loving wisdom that is flowing into our world from the Stars  can help us – more than anything – to explain our true nature and the  purpose of the lessons we have come to learn on the Earth plane,  individually, as a race and together with our planet. Through patiently  and willingly partaking in our lessons, the Universe is helping each one  of us to slowly find our way back to our Star-Self and the at-oneness  with our Highest Self, which is every soul’s birthright.

The way I see it, my gender is irrelevant  because, as briefly touched upon earlier, we are all feminine and  masculine creatures; more of this theme in a moment. My age does not  matter either because our spirit and soul has no age and the concept of  time exists only on the Earth. But in any case, my writings are not  about me; they are a song of praise that is dedicated to the great  wisdom and love of our Divine Father/Mother who, from the moment of our  creation, has always guided and protected us. This will continue in all  eternity no matter where we may eventually find ourselves. Like you, I  am a beloved child of the Universe and you are my spiritual family;  that’s all that is of importance to me. And as I seek neither fame,  glory nor a slice of what hopefully you no longer consider to be your  best, namely your money, I hope you will not be too unhappy putting up  with some of my idiosyncrasies.

Recommended Reading: 
•   ‘Enlightenment’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Evolution Is The Purpose Of Life’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​

* * *​








​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lark*__*’s Message

*_





​ It seems that the symbolism of the lark  has been popular in literature, song and mythology as well as in some of  the religions of our world for a very long time. All species of larks  occur in the old world and also in northern and eastern Australia, but  the only true North American one is the horned lark. It carries this  name because of the black stripes underneath its eyes. The meadowlark  also inhabits North America, although it is more closely related to the  starling, it is nonetheless regarded as a lark. The habitats of these  birds vary widely and many species seems to prefer dry regions. 

The cheerful little creature, singing its heart out whilst ascending  into the sky, sometimes stands for daybreak, like in Chaucer’s ‘The  Knight’s Tale’: ‘The bisy larke, messager of day.’ And Shakespeare’s  Sonnet 29: ‘The lark at break of day arising, from sullen Earth, sings  hymns at Heaven’s gate.’ Watching the lark’s typical behaviour, it is  not surprising that the bird has often been associated with lovers and  the observance of love, and also with church services. Sometimes  daybreak took on a religious colouring, for example in Blake’s visions  of the Daughters of Albion, into a ‘spiritual daybreak’. On other  occasions it appeared as a symbol of humankind’s passage from Earth to  Heaven and from Heaven to Earth. For some of the Renaissance painters,  for instance Domenico Ghirlandaio, the lark symbolised Christ.

Larks are known for their melodious song. They only sing during their  upwards flight, unlike most other birds who only sing when perched. This  way of singing reminds us to look for cheerfulness and joy in our  earthly existence. Larks are also very good at mimicking other birds’  songs. Maybe this is why larks have represented messengers in mythology  and the older religions of our world. In Lakota/Dakota myth, larks were  the messengers of the God Itokaga or Okaga. This God represented the  south wind. South is the direction of the Sun, the bringer of light and  warmth that gives and supports all life on the Earth and the meadowlark  is associated with all these things. It is also believed to act as a  woman’s medicine that brings the gifts of beauty, fidelity, happy  marriage and fertility. Encountering a meadowlark is believed to be a  bringer of abundance and a rich harvest, and is therefore good news.

All birds are messengers from the world of spirit. The bird’s behaviour  is one of the ways the wisdom of the Great Mother tries to tell us  something about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. To  me, the lark represents the human spirit that like a stone drops from  the Heavens, the higher levels of life, and form there descends into  Earth life. Just before crashing into it and being killed by it, this  bird shows us how the spirit is capable of catching itself. Becoming  aware of its true nature again, it realises that human beings too can  grow wings of a very special kind and sing. And so, with a song of  praise the spirit ascends to the higher and highest levels of life.  Jubilantly it rises towards Heaven to be reunited with God and healed.  Lifetime after lifetime we descend to Earth life and at the end of each  one of this sojourns we go home and ascend into the world of spirit. 

When the lark enters our field of vision, the way it is doing here, it  has a special message to convey. The creature asks us to refuse to be  dragged down and crashed by earthly concerns. It invites us to recognise  them for what they truly are, namely studies that will only continue  until every one of their different subjects has been sufficiently  absorbed and understood by us. The lark then brings us a reminder to  unfold our wings to lift ourselves above Earth life and perceive a  greater view of the whole of life, so that with a song of gratitude and  thanksgiving in our hearts lift not only our own spirit and soul, but  those of our whole world, into the heartmind of God, the Heavens. 

Some larks have a crescent shape across their breasts, which is thought  of as signifying the lunar qualities of the bird. Astrologically, the  Moon is linked with the concept of the small earthly self and its  personality and the lark can be an indication of the inward journey that  is necessary for the discovery of the hidden self, whose symbol is the  Moon, with its light and dark invisible face. This goes hand in hand  with the lark’s ability and our own for singing. As this activity can be  a reflection of our deep inner self, some people believe it should only  be done in private. For the exploration of this part of our nature the  lark encourages us to practise letting the song of our heart and soul  rise into the heights. 

So, let’s have a go at this and through it tune our hearts and our  innermost transmitter/receiver station into the frequency of the Angels,  who are in charge of us. It has always been their task to bring the  Great Mother’s wisdom and truth to us and our world. The Angels know the  plan of life and us intimately. They are the ones who decide how much  of the Divine wisdom and truth should be revealed at any given time. 

They also have the power of granting us the gift of understanding,  inspiring us and showing us how we can do our share of making our world a  more peaceful and enjoyable one for all its lifeforms. Every small  effort one of us makes to rise above the desires of their lower earthly  nature is an invitation to the Angels to fill our hearts and souls, and  every other cell and atom of our whole being with the love and wisdom of  the Great White Spirit, of whom they are as much a part as we are.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Lark Ascending’
​
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​ 
​ * * *​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift To Be Simple
*_
_*




*_​Look at any truly great idea of our  world  and you will see that invariably they are simple. Knowing that  the  greatest gift the Universe can bestow upon anyone is simplicity, I  like  to keep all things in my life as simple as possible. If you are  familiar  with my work, you may have noticed that I always use as simple  language  as possible. In the hope of avoiding misunderstandings, I  keep away  from words with many syllables and maybe have their origin in  the Latin  or Greek language. Whenever such words come to mind, as  indeed they do, I  replace them with some that can easily be understood  by everybody,  including people from other cultural backgrounds. 

In my  view, avoiding  many syllabled words in the English language definitely  adds to the  beauty of any author’s work.This is a habit, a knack and a skill I   developed during my school days in Germany; it has its roots in the love   of all languages. It just so ‘happened’ that the first one I acquired   during this lifetime was the German one. We were taught to avoid   ‘foreign’ words, i.e. those that have their origin in other languages,   as almost always there is a perfectly good German word available and   waiting to be used. This perception I have carried forward into the   English language, where I feel it works equally well.

Languages are tools the Divine places   into everybody’s hands; like any other tool they need to be cared for   and appreciated. The ability to communicate by using languages in speech   and writing is a gift from God; the same as any other it deserves to  be  loved and cherished. The skilful use of the spoken and written word  in  any language of our world is an art form. Or at least it can be and,  in  my view, should be developed by all God’s children of the Earth.  But, as  in the whole of Creation all things are constantly changing and   evolving, so are we and also the languages that were given to us to  help  us converse with each other.

It is interesting to reflect on the   changing use of languages and to observe how the meanings of some of the   words alter with time into their polar opposite. One of the finest   examples of this must be the verb ‘to conspire’; an old dictionary   reveals that it once stood for ‘to breathe together, to agree in thought   and to unite’. The modern version of the Oxford Dictionary, however,   defines it as: ‘making secret plans jointly to commit an unlawful or   harmful act – or of circumstances that seem to be acting together,   especially with unfortunate results.’Clearly, the old meaning of the word is   no longer of any use to us. If we wish to be understood by the   generations that are present now, we have to communicate with them in a   language that speaks to their hearts and souls. It is likely that in  the  meantime even our grandmothers and grandfathers will have forgotten   what the word in question once meant.

Language is a wonderful and quite magical   thing! Depending on the decisions we make, it can act like a sword  that  cuts and hurts that which is good. Or it can be used to slice away   outdated, diseased and festering parts that are of no use to us any   more. In the hands of a healer it can be turned into a therapeutic   appliance for soothing the cuts and bruises a soul has received whilst   trying to come to terms with its existence on the physical plane of   life. In its great wisdom the Universe places this potentially highly   dangerous device into every soul’s own hands and allows us all the   freedom to choose how we wish to apply it. The outcome of this reveals   much better than anything else which degree of spiritual maturity human   souls have reached thus far and how ready they are to move on to  lessons  of a more elevated nature.

About ten hours after writing this  chapter and posting it to my website, I ‘chanced’ to pick up the latest  issue of the magazine of the White Eagle Lodge. As I had only ten  minutes to spare, I turned to my favourite page, the last one, as that  is usually a short one. To my amazement, halfway down the page I found  White Eagle’s confirmation of my earlier insights into the gift of  simplicity.

From ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris April/May 2009: _‘We bear in  mind that simplicity is the bedrock of profundity and that in the  simplest language may be presented the grandest truths. You must become  simpler before you can grow, but beware of foolishness. Simplicity  stands for purity and beauty within your heart. Simplicity of heart  means tenderness to all, tenderness even with yourself, and with your  own particular problem.

‘May we learn patience. May we understand true simplicity, and through  these qualities construct within our being the great Temple of Light.  Let us pray for simplicity – simplicity of heart and life, that we may  be clear vessels for the Great White Light. Let us concentrate our mind  and heart upon the Great Light, knowing that all is good in God’s life.  Love alone is the supreme knowing.’ _From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Putting Our World Right
*_





​ There once was a very lively and  intelligent little girl who showed an astonishingly early talent for  geography. Could she have been a geographer in a previous lifetime? Who  knows? One fine day, to keep her busy for an hour or two, her mother  made her a jigsaw puzzle from a map of the world. To the mother’s  surprise, after no more than a quarter of an hour the daughter presented  her with the assembled map. The mother could hardly believe her eyes,  so she asked the little girl: ‘How could you put the puzzle together so  quickly? I don’t think I could have done that.’

‘Well, Mummy,’ replied the girl, ‘when you were cutting the map of the  world into pieces I noticed that it had a picture of a little girl, just  like me, on the other side. When I put all pieces of the girl together,  the picture of the whole world came right. It was that simple.’

When someone succeeds in putting the pieces of the puzzle of their own  life together, their perception of the world and their place in it  changes. Everything begins to make sense and the complete picture of  what life truly is about begins to reveal itself in all its beauty and  splendour. We then slowly but surely become aware that our planet is a  pleasant and agreeable, beautiful and wholesome place, after all. 

As our comprehension of God’s nature and our own steadily grows, our  consciousness expands and we start to see the whole picture. It then  comes ever clearer in our minds that the many nasty things that to this  day are happening in our world are necessary, because they represent  vital lessons for us and our whole race, the settling of some people-s  karmic debts, and the balancing of spiritual accounts. 

This brings us the realisation that our world is a good place, after all  and that we and everything else in it have always rested safely in the  loving hands of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. It is  then no longer difficult to grasp that our world and everything that is  in it, including us, was indeed created by the ideas of the Great  Father’s mind and brought into being through His will and power and the  wisdom and love of the Great Mother. Isn’t it wonderful that none of the  many misinterpretations the Divine wisdom had to endure in bygone ages  could change one iota of its truth?

To sum things up, what applies for putting the fragments of the girls’  pictures together is valid for any one of us. As soon as we take  possession of all aspects of our nature, so they can join forces and  begin to work together, the spiritual background of life becomes  visible. To our astonishment we then find that the picture of our world  comes right and regardless of how much we may in the past have griped  and groaned about the state of our world. Our perception corrects itself  and we recognise that there is and never was anything wrong with Earth  life and our planet’s most troublesome inhabitants, humankind. There no  longer is any reason for doubting that all along we and our world have  been resting safely in our Creator’s loving hands, cared for, guided and  protected by the will of the Great Father and the wisdom and love of  the Great Mother. 

Ari Ziskind wrote: ‘Anyone who thinks they can solve the worlds problems  is a fool.’ How right he was, for when it comes to putting our world in  order there is nothing for it but turning to ourselves. The only way we  can alter our world is through changing ourselves or rather our  understanding of it. When this has happened, our picture comes right on  its own. And because of our oneness on the inner level of life, what is  done for one affects us all. The corollary of this is that when we  change ourselves, our whole race and our world does the same.

In case you are now wondering why there is still so much ugliness in our  world, I would say to you: ‘Try to imagine the frustration of the Great  artist, our Creator, if the work was ever going to be finished because  it had reached perfection. There would be nothing for Him/Her to do any  more and that is unthinkable, as any creative artist is sure to  confirm.  The wonder and magic of all evolution, as well as its original  purpose, is that everything will always continue to grow, develop and  move forwards, and that includes us and our world.’

Carrying the world on our shoulders was never meant to be humankind’s  work but belongs to the one who created us and our world. Putting our  inner house in order is all that is required from us. Once this has  happened and the picture of our world has righted itself in our  perception, we can see for ourselves that our Creator is fulfilling the  job in hand exceedingly well. With the greatest of care and patience,  wisdom and love all things come together at the right moment.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Buck Stops Here!*_





​
As aspiring lightworker and healer on my healing journey of a thousand  miles and on the road to self-mastery, I accept the responsibility for  everything that ever was and will be in the past, present and future of  my life, and any problems that still have to come my way. In spite of  the buck stopping with me now, this will continue until my karmic debts  have been paid and the balance of my spiritual account restored.

I now shoulder the  cross of the responsibility for my earthly being with all its  shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The comprehension  and acceptance that every part of it was created by me is the beginning  of wisdom and also enables me to get to work on creating a brighter  future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world.

Never  again will I blame my loved ones and friends, bosses or colleagues for  my present situation. From now on, I will not allow my education or the  lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb and flow of  everyday life to influence my future in negative ways. I no longer blame  uncontrollable forces for my lack of success and therefore will never  again be caught in the snares of the past. I now look forward into the  present and future with love and hope, faith and trust in the Highest  Forces, who are in charge of me and my life. I do not let my history  control my destiny, but take charge of it myself.

I accept  responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what and where  I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually and  emotionally, and also financially because of the choices that were based  on my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I now let go of all  negative and destructive ones and change them into positive and  constructive ones.

My mind now occupies itself with finding  solutions for the present and future and I refuse to dwell on the  problems of the past. I only connect with people who support me in  sharing the best of me with our world and who themselves are striving to  make positive changes in our world. I avoid those who are satisfied  with running with the herd and remaining in the rut of the past.

Each  time I am faced with a decision, I pay attention to my inner guidance  and follow its advice without hesitation. I understand that the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, did not provide that I should  always come up with the right decisions straight away, as in that case I  would not learn from my mistakes. Instead, it has given me the ability  to recognise the error of my ways and for putting things right.

I  control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and  falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course.  When I make a decision, I stand behind it and follow it through without  wasting any of my precious energies on second thoughts.

My life  is no longer an apology but a positive statement of success, because I  recognise that challenges are gifts and opportunities for learning, and  that encountering problems and solving them is the common thread that  runs through the lives of all truly great people. In times of adversity,  I have no problem dealing with what comes my way. I have been granted  the gift of freedom of choice and I choose turning to the wise one  inside me, the living God within, to show me how to do so wisely. That  way my thoughts are clear and my decisions the right ones.

I am  aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for achieving great  things, so I accept obstacles along the way and no longer say: ‘Why me?’  Instead I say: ‘Why not me?’ Then I get on with whatever needs to be  done. Because the buck now stops with me, I am ready for great things to  flow my way.

All life consists of cycles within cycles and  everything constantly moves in circles. I am responsible for everything  that is in my life, my successes as well as failures. My inner guidance  tells me that this is the truth. That’s why I have no difficulties  accepting the responsibility for my past, present and future and taking  charge of my thoughts and words, actions and emotions.

I was  mentally/physically/sexually assaulted – work with the option(s)  applying to you. I now know that this could only happen because in  previous lifetimes I sinned against others in a similar manner. I accept  the responsibility for everything that happened and choose to walk the  road of forgiveness. First I forgive myself for once having set the  wheels of fate in motion for these things and then for anyone who sinned  against me.

On the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick  solutions and shortcuts do not exist. Everything has to be for real. As  Henry Wadsworth Longfellow put it: ‘Though the mills of God grind  slowly, yet they grind exceeding small. Though with patience He stands  waiting, with exactness He grinds all.’ There is no way of getting away  with things like ‘If you fake sincerity, you’ve got it cracked’. The  wise ones in charge of us know that genuine spiritual progress is  impossible with such an attitude. They smile with sympathy and  compassion at such things and then try to help us to do better.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Love?*

*




*​Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This love wants all  its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own  experiences. The true nature of  humankind is love because from love we  once came and to love each one  of us eventually returns. This world was  created to help every soul  discover and then integrate its Divine  qualities. That is why time and  again we have to return to it, until we  finally have learnt to love the  way our Creator loves us and all His/Her  creations. This way of loving  is by no means some kind of soppy  emotion. First and foremost it is  kindness, gentleness, consideration  and tolerance towards all life and  beings, including ourselves. 

To  my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can   only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and  meaning  of our present existence, and an understanding of the different  lessons  each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than  anything  else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the  weaknesses and  pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of  all signs. In  every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters  them, in the hope  of learning how to rise above and overcome them. 

It seems that  all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in  judgement over others.  Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes  and foibles of my  companions on the road of life, as well as my own,  with compassion and  kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift  myself above judging  others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s  behaviour and that they are my  sibling in the great family of life has  made all the difference to my  approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each  one totally and unconditionally is a natural  progression of this  development. It does away with the urge to sit in  judgement and when  someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me,  these days I can  smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far  as I am  concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition:  ‘Ah, that’s  why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change  myself, not  them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To  help others  find that same tolerance through a better understanding of  their own  nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word. The  following is the essence of one of their teachings that came my way with  the Lodge’s Monday Thought for 25.2.2013: ‘You are in earthly life so  that you may learn how to love God’s way. This love sees the good in  others and that God’s hands is eternally weaving the loom of all life,  not merely humankind’s. This love consists of kindness and gentleness,  sympathy and understanding. It never means surrendering to unwise and  foolish demands. 

‘The more you focus your whole being on the Universal Christ’s love, the  more your fears dissolve. Faith gradually fills your whole being and  what Its voice through your inner guidance tells you to do, you have the  courage and strength to carry out. When the Christ love has taken over  your whole being, you have no difficulties recognising and doing only  that which is good, right and beautiful. Love is power, but this does  not mean one being dominating others. Loving God’s way provides you with  the power to know and do God’s will rather than your own.’

Another teaching from the White Eagle  group of spirit guides arrived in my inbox with the Lodge’s Monday  Thought 7.11.2016 when I had just finished updating this chapter. The  following is its essence: ‘The light of the Universal Christ is the love  from which everything is created, including your own solar bodies. This  love is unique and infinite, and yet it manifests and expresses itself  in many different forms and varying degrees in human life. You do well  to recognise this love in whatever form it presents itself in earthly  life. And never forget that love is the only foundation from which your  own and everybody else’s solar body or body of light can be constructed.

‘With every loving and unselfish thought, word and action your Christ  nature develops. Each one of them increases the level of the Christ  light that gradually fills your whole being. This is the material from  which each solar body is constructed and that is the body you need to  enter and move about on the higher levels of life. Until it has been  created by you, you cannot move on to exploring these regions and  continue your studies there. The construction of every individual solar  body adds to the strength of the solar body of your whole world.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Aquarius is the sign of revolution. Its  astrological symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from  which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this it is hardly  surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the  nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular  beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air  sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the  earthly kind. It is a symbol for the cleansing and purifying effect of  fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom that from the beginning of human  life on the Earth has been pouring from the highest levels of life into  the consciousness of humankind, to assist us and our world with moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all  peoples and all nations, and ultimately with all life. In this sign the  highest human hopes and aspirations can potentially find their  fulfilment, on a personal as well as on the collective level. The Age we  have left behind is the one of Pisces. Under the rulership of the two  mighty planets Neptune and Jupiter, it has been the age of blind faith  and false beliefs on a grand scale. Gullibility is the main negative  characteristic of Jupiter and lying, cheating and deception, of the self  and others, is one of Neptune’s. 

The Air signs Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are dedicated to the  development of humankind’s mental faculties, each one takes us forward  to a more advanced developmental stage. When I intuitively chose the  name Aquarius for my writings, I had no idea that this sign represents  the voice of God. The Piscean age has been teaching us the value of  honesty, integrity and truth, which the Aquarian age is returning to our  world under the influence of its energies. That’s why God’s sacred  wisdom and truth for some time have been flowing ever more forcefully  from the Highest levels of life into the hearts whose earthly minds are  tuned into the right frequencies for receiving them. And that is by no  means as simple as it sounds. 

The way of the Piscean age has been being forced by the religions of our  world, whether their teachings made sense of not, to blindly believe  and follow them. Allowing ourselves to be led by our noses like sheep,  to be slaughtered, i.e. dominated and exploited by the institutions that  with great speed established themselves around the increasingly male  religions God and the Angels were giving us, a new one from time to  time. Those taking charge of them used them as instruments for selfish  purposes like satisfying the male lust for powerseeking and amassing  immense wealth. 

In the hope that this – for them – blessed state could be extended  forever, the churches did all they could to suppress any flickering of  feminine wisdom that appeared somewhere. Whenever an item of truth  threatened to expand humankind’s extremely limited spiritual horizons,  the attempt was stamped out with incredible brutality. Fortunately, that  is no longer possible. And even though the churches would love to hold  onto the power they once possessed over human souls and purse-strings,  that’s not what is written in the great plan for us and our world. 

Every one of us was created to constantly grow in wisdom and  understanding, each through their own experiences. And knowing and  understanding are the two main themes of the Aquarian Age. All those who  are presently taking part in earthly life have been granted the gift of  another lifetime that offers sufficient opportunities for exchanging  the yoke of the religious slavery of the past for the freedom of the new  age. It consists of believing and following only that which makes sense  and to which our inner guidance responds through the world of our  feelings with: ‘Yes, this is true!’ Nothing else is good enough for us  now. 

The religion of the new age is one of truth, the whole truth and nothing  but the truth. After having been deceived and lied to for long enough  in previous lifetimes, in this one the Universe presents all those who  are ready for it with the right to find the truth. This means getting to  know things the way they really are, not merely being told that’s the  way they are. Gone for good are the days of having to believe things  whether they made sense or not and of better at least saying we believe  the most unbelievable stories, for example the Jesus legend. Those who  refused were declared to be heretics and burnt on the stakes, or  subjected to other gruesome methods of death the church leaders could  think of in the days of yore. 

Hallelujah! The age of truth is with us and that’s why the truth can no  longer remain hidden. No-one can do this forever and especially not the  religions of our world, because they simply were not designed that way.  However, one religion stands out from all others. As soon as one looks  at it from a spiritual rather than religious vantage point, it does not  take long until one discovers the esoteric higher meaning that has  always existed behind many of the surface words of the Jesus legend.  What stands out like a sore thumb is not Christianity but the legend  around its main character, the Master Jesus. 

The authorities who to this day insist that this tale is based on  historical facts and that Jesus was a man who once walked in our midst,  are in the process of fading away, but not the legend of the half God  and half human being. * And that is the only part that’s going to  survive humankind’s rebirth into the conscious awareness of God’s true  nature and its own. Christianity is destined to die, but not the Jesus  legend, because it contains God’s eternal wisdom and truth which has  always been hiding behind the surface words of every belief system God  and the Angels ever presented to humankind. 

The Jesus tale will survive  not as a religion but merely a tale that  shows in picture book fashion the higher purpose and meaning of our  race’s earthly existence and the initiations every one of us has to  undergo during the various stages of their earthly education. The final  one is nailing the small lower self with all its fears and anxieties to  the cross of Earth life *. It needs to surrender itself totally and  unconditionally to its heavenly counterpart, the Highest or God Self,  the Universal Christ. Jesus is but one of the many symbols for this part  of our being. Only when this surrender has taken place can any one of  us, at the end of their present lifetime, hope to be released into the  freedom of exploring and studying ever higher levels of life and their  inhabitants.

Shedding all fears and in particular the one of God, of living and  death, are essential steps towards this goal. The greatest help on this  part of our predestined pathway through life is familiarising ourselves  with the things that for many lifetimes had to remain hidden from our  earthly self’s awareness. First in line is the knowledge that the  essence of our being is spirit and soul and that our earthly existence  has a spiritual background, the spirit world. This is our true home,  from which we emerge at the beginning of a new lifetime and return to  when its purpose has been fulfilled. Countless friends and helpers, many  of whom are known to us from other lifetimes or earlier this one, are  waiting there to be called upon to show us the way and help with the  overcoming of our fears.

A particularly hard to shed is the fear of God and that’s because it is  deeply embedded in the soul memories of many lifetimes. This can prove  extremely difficult even for those who – like me – were not brought up  on a steady diet of any kind of religious teachings. It’s comforting to  know that in earthly life there never were meant to be any successes  worth having without a struggle. Although this becomes easier with an  increasing comprehension of God’s true nature and our own and the  purpose and meaning of our earthly existence, it can still be hard  going.

For long enough by now have the fearful teachings about God and the  devil, Heaven and hell served their intended purpose of keeping us away  from the truth about God’s true nature and our own, and the high and  holy destiny that eventually awaits every human being. The old religions  were designed so that in the fullness of time they would die a natural  death and fade from the consciousness of our world. For some time this  has been coming about in quite a natural way because of the churches’  insistence that every word of their sacred texts is literally true. The  truth will always be out in the end. No-one can hide it forever, least  of all the religions of our world with their lack of understanding of  who and what God really is *.

There will come a time in the not too distant future when nobody will  follow the old religions any more. That creates the necessary space for  the religion of the Aquarian Age. While the religions of the past were  of the head, the new one is of the heart and its foundations are nothing  but a love that has its roots in the individual and collective  consciousness of our race and world.

 There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Spirit of the Universal Christ,
The Sun of all suns and Light of all lights,
Their only born Son/Daughter.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​ Through their outdated beliefs, the old  belief systems for long enough have succeeded to cut their followers off  from connecting with the living God and wise one within them. Unaware  of the effect of their actions on their own Karma and that of their  institution, to this day they are doing their best to obstruct the  quantum leap of consciousness that for many years has been taking place  in our world. The best evidence that this is impossible shows itself in  the fact that increasing numbers of us are by now accepting not only the  responsibility for themselves and the pathway of their own lives, but  also the destiny of the whole of humankind. 

With the increasing amount of spiritual knowledge the Age of Aquarius *  has for some time been bringing us, God and the Angels are placing the  instrument for making the choices that are right for this very special  time of transformation of Mother Earth and the spiritual rebirth of  humankind. Many opportunities are on offer to those who are ready to  take charge of their own redemption and salvation and that of our whole  world. In the course of many lifetimes, each one of us has been prepared  by the wise ones in charge of us to play one particular part in the  greatest revolution our planet and our race have ever experienced. *

The prize that’s potentially waiting for all of us at the end of our  earthly education consists of no longer having to serve time on the  Earth and being allowed to move on to continuing our studies on more  elevated levels of God’s Creation through exploring and experiencing  them and their inhabitants.

And the truth is what you can find in every part of my writings. Those  who are already familiar with them are likely to have noticed that the  word ‘because’ is the most used one. This is because I refuse to merely  dogmatically state that something is the way it is, I prefer to explain  to you why it is so. And last but by no means least, I would like to  point out once more that what you are getting from me is MY truth.  Whenever something speaks to you, I recommend accepting it as your truth  only if your inner guidance reacts to it with: ‘This makes sense; it is  true!’ As ever, the choice is yours. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Voice Of The Great Mother’s Wisdom Speaks

Part One

Peace Of Mind*_

_*




*_
It seems like thousands of years
I’ve been stumbling through each day,
Without a hand to hold
And nothing to light my way.

In sorrow I have walked,
With fear never far behind,
No matter what I tried,
I found no peace of mind.

In our world of chaos and strife
I searched for quiet places,
Where my soul would find healing
And for leaving behind my pain.

In the silence of mountains
I searched for God,
But all I found in sunlit days
And star-studded nights
Were paths the Angels trod.

I found no peace anywhere,
Still feel like an empty shell.
Can’t help asking myself:
Do Angels alone walk the Heavens,
Leaving freaks like me condemned
To forever being lost in Earth life’s hell?
​Shortly after pouring my pain and  frustration into this poem, the Great Mother came to me in dreamtime.  She was wearing a gown of sky-blue and looked like my earthly mother,  who departed from this plane of life many years ago. Aware that our  spirit guides talk to us in symbolisms, I knew it was the Great Mother’s  wisdom who had come to visit me. This is what she said: ‘My beloved  child, you climbed many mountains in search of God, but God is in  everything and the aspect of the Divine you are looking for cannot be  found in the world around you. The only way of finding is by climbing  your inner mountains that consist of rising above the desires of your  small earthly self and its fears. Inside your own heart is the only  place in the whole of Creation where redemption, salvation and peace can  be found by all human souls. 

‘Dearest, you alone are responsible for yourself and your life.  Everything that has ever been in it was created by you in other  lifetimes when you were getting to know yourself. First the  characteristics of your lower nature have to be explored by each one of  you. Refusing to accept the responsibility for the pain you caused  others during those lifetimes and playing the drama queen or king in  this one is not going to get you anywhere. For as long as you remain  stuck in the false belief that you are some kind of a freak or  aberration of human nature, when in truth there are no such things, the  evolutionary progress that is potentially is at a halt. 

‘Everything that exists on the Earth plane is there for a specific  reason and serves a wise higher purpose, namely to provide certain  lessons for one or two, sometimes many or maybe even all of you. On your  planet there are only children of the Great Father and Me. All of them  are attending the school of earthly life. The plan of life for humankind  provides that none of you should ever be alone, unassisted and  unsupervised. In all your experimentations and explorations you will  only ever be allowed to go so far and no further. Without this your race  in its unevolved state and unaware that all of you are responsible for  every one of your thoughts, words and actions, would be far too  dangerous for the rest of Creation. Although in your present state you  cannot see the wise ones in charge of you who are watching over every  step of each one of you, rest assured that they are there nonetheless. 

‘Individually and collectively, each time you are reaching one of the  boundaries set by the plan, you are running into obstacles that feel  like a brick wall. Quite rightly this is recognised even by less  experienced souls as having been caused by something that is beyond  humankind’s control, known as force majeure. This is how, with the  passing of time, you will find out that you will not be allowed to  maltreat other planets the way you have done and are doing to this day  with your home planet. 

‘Because the inhabitants of other planets are invisible to earthly eyes,  humankind assumes that there are none. You could not be more mistaken.  Visiting these beings and their planets will have to wait until you have  matured into spiritual adulthood and are capable of coming as friends  and guests. Worlds of many different kinds are waiting to be explored by  you, not merely the planets of your own solar system but others in far  distant galaxies. In due course you will be visiting planets that  Earth’s people have not yet heard of. 

‘As you can see, humankind has much to look forward to. Physical bodies  will not be needed for your interstellar travelling and exchanges,  neither will clumsy spaceships and shuttles. Once Earth’s transformation  is complete, the physical bodies that have been serving you so well as  vehicles for getting around on the Earth in the course of many lifetimes  will no longer be required. You will permanently be living in the body  you are presently wearing like a garment underneath the outer shell of  your physical body. This body consists of a finer and lighter substance  known as ether that vibrates at a much higher frequency than the cells  and atoms of the body you inhabit now. 

‘Interpenetrating all physical elements of the Earth are finer ones that  cannot be perceived by ordinary human senses in earthly life, only by  those who have developed what is known in your world as the sixth or  psychic sense or intuition. Earth life has four elements, Earth and  Water, Fire and Air. The element Air contains an ether that is finer  than the air you breathe, which can be registered. This is impossible  with the finer ether. Something similar applies to the other elements  Earth, Water and Fire. Behind the physical substance of everything that  exists in earthly life is a finer material and from the ether in the Air  element the nature spirits are created. Theirs is the etheric world and  that is where they are at work. 

‘Every one of you has the right to take part in earthly life and is  provided with its own curriculum that has been specifically designed for  your particular evolutionary requirements. Each minor plan is drawn up  by your Highest or God Self and the wise ones in charge of your  development. Because they love you and know the way, they are constantly  trying to help you move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral  of life. This process spans many earthly lifetimes in the course of  which your higher and lower self, the two aspects of your nature, are  slowly but surely drawing closer together. They eventually heal together  into one and the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth is taking  place.
From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Voice Of The Great Mother’s Wisdom Speaks

Part Two

Developing The Human Christ Nature
*_

_*




*_​ ‘Through developing the highest aspect  of your being, your Christ nature, each one of you in its own right is  entitled to find redemption and salvation from the cruel and destructive  demands of their lower earthly nature. That alone can bring the healing  and peace, love and happiness all of you are dreaming of and are  spending time on the Earth plane to seek. Nobody is exempt from the duty  of developing this part of themselves. But this cannot happen until you  stop searching on the outer level of life for someone to save and  redeem you, especially Jesus. 

‘The story of the Master’s life is but a legend. He is a symbol and the  archetypal representation of everyone’s own higher nature. As a being  that walked the Earth he could never have existed for the simple reason  that the great plan of life decrees that there should only ever be one  saviour and redeemer, namely everyone’s own Christ nature. This part of  you has been waiting to come alive for long enough. Stop hesitating and  procrastinating. The time is now for taking responsibility, looking  within and bringing forth the best that is within you, for that is your  Christ nature. It alone can act as your healer, saviour and redeemer.  There is no-one who can do this work for you. 

 ‘Take charge of every aspect of your nature and set yourself free by  accepting that everything in your life was created by you. You are its  creator and therefore the only one who can redeem it. The suffering you  have endured for such a long time is your redemption. It has taught what  it feels like when the cruelties you once inflicted upon others  returned to you earlier in your present lifetime. Enduring what this  brought to you has been your redemption. With this the time for you has  come to start forgiving those who sinned against you and also to forgive  yourself for setting the wheels of fate in motion. 

‘That’s probably the most difficult task you ever had to carry out.  Whenever you weaken in your determination to forgive, remind yourself of  Mahatma Gandhi’s words: ‘The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the  attribute of the strong.’ Forgiving is the only thing that can free  humankind’s vibrations from the downwards drag of the lower self’s  desires for revenge and retribution. Until the energies you emit have  been purified sufficiently, you will be unable to take part in lessons  of a more elevated nature for the unfoldment of the higher aspects of  your nature. Whenever you are stuck with anything, ask the Angels to  show you the way. They are not allowed to do the work for you or  interfere with your pathway through life, but they are always ready and  willing to stand by anyone to grant the gift of their strength and  courage. All you have to do is ask. 

‘When you have healed yourself, you will be ready to share the light –  the knowledge you have gained from your learning – with those who are  still struggling the way you once did. It is through their own healing  that wounded ones eventually transform themselves into healers and  teachers, saviours and redeemers not only of themselves but of  everybody. The spiritual development of each one of you is an essential  part of your planet’s spiritualisation. When one of you is healing, your  whole world is healing with you. Sharing your learning with those  around you helps them to do the same for themselves and that’s how  eventually each one of you turns into a saviour and redeemer of your  whole world. 

‘The Great Father is My counterpart whose thoughts can never go astray  and because you are part of Him and Me, you can never get lost in the  vastness of space and time either. Each human life comes into being as  the result of a Divine thought and can be likened to a pebble that has  been dropped into a still pool of water. Every one of your thoughts,  words and actions bears the imprint of your own unique vibration that  creates a ripple and the Universal law of cause and effect ensures that  in the fullness of time each ripple returns to you, in one form or  another.

‘All of you are part of the whole that is known in your world as God or  the Universe. The earthly part of your being is limited and finite in  time and space. It experiences itself through the world of your thoughts  and feelings as something that is separate from the rest of humankind  and all life. But this is merely part of the illusion of Earth life  which was created to help you become aware that each one of you is an  individual being. It is a false belief that for a long time keeps your  spirit and soul imprisoned and tied to your earthly self’s responses to  the will and wishes of your lower nature. 

‘In that limited state of existence your ability to love is still  restricted to those around you, but you are meant to expand your  mental/spiritual horizons whilst walking the Earth. You need to free  yourself of the yoke of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions  that abound there and which you too have been carrying around with you  for far too long. Becoming aware that on the inner level all life is one  awakens in you the desire to embrace with love and compassion all  living creatures, the whole of your world and the rest of Creation.

‘The things I am telling you here are providing you with the key for  unlocking the door of your inner prison. It’s entirely up to you whether  you use it or not, but whatever you decide to do, know that you will  always be loved beyond measure.’

As the dot on the ‘i’ of the above, the 4th July 2016 Monday Thought  from the White Eagle Group of spirit guides landed in my inbox just when  I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my jottings.  The following is the essence of its message: ‘Although for a long time  during your earthly lifetimes it feels as if you were wandering in the  wilderness, God never leaves you. The Universal Christ is the only born  Son of the Great Father/Mother of all life. And the wisdom and truth of  the Great Mother is the light that shines for each one of you by night  and by day, always has done and forever will do. It illuminates your  world as much today as it did in the days of ancient Egyptian mythology  with the Isis and Osiris legend. Osiris represents the masculine aspect  of the Divine Trinity, the power and will of God the Father. Isis is His  counterpart, the Goddess and Mother, the eternal fountain of wisdom  truth. The light of the Christ Star radiates both these aspects into  each one of you and your world.

‘The Christ Spirit says to you, now as it has ever done: ‘You are God  and I am God. If you want to see God, look into the mirror. I am part of  you and you are part of Me. I am the living God, the truth and the love  within you. My coming alive in your heart resurrects your conscious  awareness of the fact that you are an immortal and eternal being.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Walking Away From Drama’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Mercy’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be
*
​ 




​ Whenever I’m in trouble, 
The Great Mother’s wisdom stirs in me
As the small still voice of my conscience
Who speaks to me:
‘There’s a reason for everything
And an answer to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you how to respond.
Just ‘Let it be.’

In my deepest, darkest hours 
Great Mother whispers:
‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise Her presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For the guidance and protection of 
Mother and the Angels.
It will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out that
No-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right manner of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
And let them be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

These days in difficult situations
Mother’s love and wisdom soon take over.
She is my inner guidance who 
Whispers to me: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And allow yourself to be.
As you know by now, 
The answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly life as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On the evolutionary pathway of your spirit and soul.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​ ‘Being part of and at one with the Great   Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as   familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is   the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows   the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to   protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been   with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.   And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We   speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and   develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The   Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her   many symbols.’ 
Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’
​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Visit From Wisdom 

Or 

The Guardian Angel
*








One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 

It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said: 
‘I have heard the cry of your soul 
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied: 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days, 
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where? 
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies 
Nothing but a union with the grave? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ. 
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand Earth life. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child 
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding 
Of the purpose and meaning of your life. 
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently 
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision 
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth, 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
You will be able to rise above earthly life and 
With the passing of time perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons 
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding 
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever 
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you, 
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result 
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit 
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future. 

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of 
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature 
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature, 
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me, 
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’


From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked And I Was Given*_






​ I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn to humbly obey.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might become wise
And be able to appreciate abundance when it arrives in my life.
I asked for power, that I might be feared and praised by people.
I was given powerlessness, that I might become aware that 
The only true power belongs to God.
I asked for all the things that would help me to enjoy my life.
I was given wisdom and the ability to enjoy all things.

I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might grow in understanding
And become a better human being through bringing
Forth from deep within the highest and best qualities,
Which in those days were still slumbering inside me,
Waiting to wake up to help me evolve into 
A true daughter/son of the living God on the Earth plane.

And when my awakening came, 
I asked for Divine courage and strength,
But the lessons of my subsequent life taught me 
That these characteristics cannot be given to us by anyone,
Not even by God and the Angels.
They can only be developed by following our inner guidance 
And bringing them forth from within 
The very core of our own being.

That is how the Universe at all times meets everyone’s true needs.
It’s just that frequently this has to come about in mysterious ways,
Which we as earthlings find hard to understand.
But rest assured that each time we ask for something
We get what we truly need. 
That’s why we need to be careful what we ask for,
Because in some way our are always 
Heard and replied to and that frequently 
In spite of our small earthly self’s desires.

All these things have taught me 
That my life – and everybody else’s – 
In truth is filled with the goodness and love
Of the Great Mother’s wisdom,
And that ultimately, each life is a gift and a benediction
From the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Christ Star.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age
*_
_*




*_
I am the great Sun, but you do not see me.
I am your husband, but you turn away.
I am the captive, but you do not free me.
I am the captain, but you will not obey.

I am the truth, but you will not believe me.
I am the city where you will not stay.
I am your wife, your child, but you will leave me.
I am that God to whom you will not pray.

I am your counsel, but you will not hear me.
I am your lover whom you will betray.
I am the victor, but you do not cheer me.
I am the holy dove whom you will slay.

I am your life, but if you will not name me,
Seal up your soul with tears
And never blame me.

Charles Causley
From a Normandy Crucifix of 1632

* * *

_*The Aquarian Age Response Of The Great Sun
*_
_*




*_
I am the Great Light, the Star of all stars,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun
In the sky above you.
I am the giver and nurturer of all life,
Your true Father/Mother.

Far too long you have failed to recognise Me.
But now ever more of you are stirring from
Their spiritual slumbers and becoming aware
Of Me and My presence,
Not as an outside force but within.
I am your inner teacher and guide,
Who really knows the answer to every question
And can help you find solutions to any problem.
That’s why many are turning
Trustingly towards Me.

I am as much in you as you are in Me.
I am in husbands, wives and their children,
As well as everybody else.
I am everyone’s faithful eternal lover,
Best and most intimate friend,
Who never left you.
I am the soulmate you have yearned for
And could never find in human relationships.
I am the Saviour and Redeemer your race projected
Onto forces outside itself in days gone by.
Yet, My highest qualities have always been
In each one of you, but initially only in seed form
And hidden from the vision of earthly life.

The true saviours and redeemers of themselves
And the whole of your world are those
Who unselfishly serve Me and
Do their best to make
Mother Earth into a better,
More peaceful and beautiful place
For all lifeforms that share her with you.
All others will evolve into this role
When their time for it has come.

For a long time, unbeknown to your earthly selves,
My Spirit has been the prisoner of the darkness
Of humankind’s ignorance of its true nature and Mine.
The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
This brought about are now in the way of
Many a soul’s personal evolution
And that of your world.
The time has come to free yourself
Of such restrictive ways of thinking
By letting them go, one by one.

Each one of you is responsible for themselves,
The whole of humankind and your world.
Every one of your thoughts, words and actions
Is noted and recorded somewhere.
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny,
But even though you are in charge of it,
You will always be accountable to Me,
For I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.

I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.
I am the small still voice of conscience inside you.
Day by day practise listening to Me, as I speak to you
Through the world of your innermost feelings.
Follow the guidance you receive from there and
Stop running for advice to other people.
Instead turn within and pay attention to Me,
So I can show you how safe it is to trust Me.

Follow My directions joyously and accept them,
For I am the Great Navigator,
Who has always known and forever will guide
The pathway of all human spirits and their souls,
In this world and all others yet to come.

I am the way, the life and the truth
And the purpose of your being on the Earth
Is that in due course you re-awaken to
Me and My presence in you
And your oneness with Me.
My great plan of life for the Earth
And the one for you within it,
Decrees that in their present lifetime
Ever more of you shall once again
Find total and utter faith and trust in Me.
This cannot be given to you by anyone,
Except you yourselves and
Each through their own experiences.

I am the Eternal City humankind
Has been seeking for aeons.
To the ends of the Earth you have travelled
In search of it and Me,
Unaware that they are part of you and inside you.
Human hearts are the holiest places on the Earth,
For that’s where I dwell and you with me,
Forever and ever.

I am your God and you have every reason
To trust Me and to pray to Me,
For I am also the long promised
World teacher and guide of humankind,
The wise one who is part of you
And lives inside you,
Whose counsel is trustworthy
And can be followed without hesitation.

I am the eternal lover,
Who never betrays or leaves anyone.
Stop thinking of yourself as life’s victim
And let me show how to become one of its victors.
I am the Holy Dove who blesses and heals
The inner and outer wounds of all lifetimes,
Not only yours but those of your whole world.

I am your true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress and the time has come
When each one of you needs to accept
Their responsibilities and duties towards Me.
Joyfully make Me welcome on the Earth
And never stop singing My praises,
For when you understand My true nature and yours,
The purpose and meaning of your existence,
And that everything that is in your life
Is there by your own doing.
My beloved children of the Earth,
Can you see for yourself now that
There no longer is any need for tears
Or blaming others for your own shortcomings,
Especially not Me.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​

​
* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Be Afraid!
*_





​ Divine inspiration has always been  speaking to us through the channel of human beings. It is inevitable  that communications of this nature are limited by the spiritual  awareness of the person through whom they are given. A good example is  Gerard Markland’s beautiful hymn: ‘Do not be afraid, for I have redeemed  you. I have called you by your name, you are mine.’ This presents us  with the somewhat limited Christian vision of the nature of God.

However, the Universal Christ, who spoke  to our world through the Jesus legend, is telling us now: ‘Do not be  disappointed that no-one has come to redeem you. Rest assured that  nobody ever will. Do not be afraid when you hear that the only who can  do this for you is you, yourself. Take heart for I am with each one of  you, ready and willing to teach you how to go about it. 

‘For a long time I have been waiting patiently to be called upon to help  you all to redeem yourselves, each other and your world. I have always  been with you and forever will be. You have nothing to fear, because the  time has come in humankind’s spiritual development and that of your  world for learning that you are capable of far greater things than  merely being saved and redeemed by someone else. Each one of you is a  young God in the making, who can do that much better for themselves. The  Angels and I are going to guide and protect each one of how to go about  it. The time has come for consciously showing you the way, whereas this  could previously only be done through your subconscious. 

‘When you bear in mind that Jesus has always been a metaphor for your  own Christ nature, the Divine spark and My presence within each one of  you, you will recognise that the promise of Jesus as the saviour and  redeemer of humankind and its world has not been an empty one. It’s just  that each has to do their share of their own redemption and healing, as  well as that of your world. Don’t be disappointed that this can only be  done through bringing higher part of your nature forth from within the  very core of your own being. You wouldn’t expect anything less from  young Gods, would you? 

‘To gain a better understanding of how the Cosmic energies affect all earthly life, take a look at ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’.  You will then be able to see for yourself why the disclosure that Jesus  is not a historical figure and that every surface word of the tale  should not be understood literally, had to wait until the Aquarian Age,  the age of truth. Your reactions to the happenings in your life reveal  to the wise ones in the world of light, who are in charge of you and  your world, whether someone is ready to receive Me and walk together  with the Angels and Me in the full consciousness that you yourself are  God.

‘Obviously, this brings with it many  responsibilities and duties. Although the choice is yours, try not to  shy away from anything. Whatever comes your way in the line of  unresolved issues your Karma still has in store for you, just hold tight  to hands of the Angels and Me. Let us show you the way, so that  together we can manifest the Greatest Healing Miracle of all times, the  healing of your whole world and everything in it. And never forget that  because on the inner level all life there is no separation between  anything, when one of you heals, the whole of Creation – not merely your  world – is healing with you.

‘The law of life is love. Learn to love the life I have given to you  through the understanding that everything it contained has been and  still is there to fulfil a wise higher purpose. Love Me in yourself and  all your siblings in the family of life, human and animal alike, your  world and everything that shares it with you. Your true nature is love  and whenever you act in kind and loving ways, you are a true  son/daughter of Mine and true to Me. 

‘To prove that you really are one of them, give of your best and the  Universal laws will see to it that only more of the same can return to  you. These laws are My laws, for I am your God, the One, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, who created you, your world and all worlds,  and also all laws. Everything rests safely in the loving hands of the  Angels and Me and all is well with you and your world. My prayers of  healing, reconciliation and peace are waiting to flow through even the  last and slowest one of you into everything that is.’

The following is the essence of the Monday Thought of 19.9.2016 that  arrived in my inbox from the White Eagle group of spirit guides when I  was in the process of updating this part of my work: ‘Peace of heart,  loved ones, and bless you. You are not alone. Spirit companions who have  been with you throughout the ages are walking by your side. You are  surrounded by a large group of radiant witnesses who to this day are  invisible to your earthly eyes, but they are there nonetheless. 

‘Do not be afraid of anything, for in love all is one and there can  never be any separation and reincarnation does not part you from anyone  you have ever truly loved. No power between Heaven and Earth will ever  be able to separate you. Hand in hand with them and those you have  learned to love in your present lifetime, you will forever be walking up  the mountain of spiritual progress. All of us together, those of us on  this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our world from  yours and you on your side, we are constantly moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•   ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘The Saviour And Redeemer Not An Empty Promise’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Journey*

_*




*_​•    Earthly life is a journey and not a   destination. All life in the whole of Creation consists of circles   within circles and cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding   spiral onto ever higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime   represents one of these circles that is subject to the same seasons as   the world around us, i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each   circle has its beginning in the world of spirit and also ends there. 

•    Don’t undermine your worth and waste your time by comparing   yourself with others. On the inner level of life we are all one and   although in many ways everyone is the same, we are still special and   unique beings and therefore different from each other. Refuse to set   your goals by what other people think of as important. You alone and   your inner guidance know what at any given moment is good and right for   you. Therefore, pay attention and follow its advice.

•    Don’t take anything for granted, especially not the people and   things that are closest to your heart. Believing that without them your   life would be meaningless is utter folly because everything in earthly   life is a gift on time and only on loan. Eventually it has to be handed   back in as good condition as possible. True and everlasting security  can  only be found in God and never in our present existence and only  the  higher and highest aspects of life are of lasting and eternal  value.  Knowing these things, be thankful for everything that is in your  life  and do not cling to anything, when the time for letting go has  come.

•    Don’t allow your life to slip through your fingers – live it now   and refuse to dwell unduly on the past or the future. Instead, live   consciously one day at a time and make an effort to learn something from   everything that comes before you, so you can benefit from it, no  matter  what may still be ahead. For as long as there is love in your  heart and  soul, and you have something to give and share with others,  there is no  reason for giving up. Things are only over when we stop  trying and in  truth even then they are not. But that’s a different  story entirely!  Knowing these things, do not shy away from taking  risks, because they  are life’s way of helping us to become strong and  brave.

•    Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it. Love   is eternal and once given, it will always return. The quickest way of   receiving love is by giving it. And the fastest way of losing it is by   trying to hold onto it. The best way of keeping love is by giving it   wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow through their   own experiences. If it’s love, it will return to you. If it is not, you   would not want it anyway.

•    Pay attention to your dreams. Having none means existing without   hope. And without hope life lacks purpose and meaning. Take time and   stop once in a while to indulge in some dreaming about what kind of a   world you would like to live in. Dreaming of and thinking about it   frequently is a vital step towards bringing it into being. 

•    Last but not least, don’t run through your life so fast that you   can no longer recognise where you have been and where you are meant to   go. Bearing in mind that life is a journey and not a destination, make   an effort to savour yours every single step of the way. Even if our   present lifetime should last a hundred years, it will only a brief   interval on the evolutionary pathway that in the end takes each one of   us back home into the conscious awareness of our loving union with God   and all life.
Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​
 * * *​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Journey Of Many Thousands Of Miles
*_
_*




*_​Humankind’s  spiritual development is a journey of exploration and discovery, which  for every soul within it takes many thousands of miles -  or rather  lifetimes. And then, one fine day, it begins to dawn on us that the  Earth plane is not all there is to humankind’s existence and that all of  us are here for a specific wise and higher purpose. We realise that  Earth life is but a place of learning and a school for the earthly  selves of human beings. It is a place where we are meant to develop and  grow until once again we become aware of our true nature and realise  that in truth we are spirit and soul and that we are merely temporarily  encased in the world of matter and flesh.

Every lifetime spent in  earthly life is a journey of discovery that is designed to constantly  move us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Ever  more of us earthlings these days are reaching the point of their  development when the time has come for staking our claim for our Divine  inheritance through bringing forth from within the highest  characteristics of our own Christ nature. The inner teacher, the living  God within, is ready and waiting to show us how to go about the task  that lies ahead for all of us: the fulfilment of  our highest potential.

The  awareness of our true nature as a spark of the Divine and one of God’s  children of the Earth is the first step on the road that eventually  takes each one of us back into the oneness with the Source of our being.  Like any expedition this journey begins with one single step and that  is learning to love and appreciate ourselves and those around us as the  precious, unique and irreplaceable beings we truly are. This includes  the lesson of  taking better care of ourselves and our own needs, as  well as those of others, than we may have done previously.

For  example, if in the past we allowed ourselves to be treated like doormats  by those around us, we need to realise that strictly speaking this has  not been their fault, but ours. It takes some of us a long time before  we at last understand that there is such a thing as boundaries and that  everybody has them. They are demarcation lines that need to be clearly  defined by us towards others and also ourselves.

We come from  love and into this state of being we are presently returning. Only when  we love and are thinking kind and loving thoughts and are doing loving  and thoughtful things are we true to our real nature. We find ourselves  in earthly life to experience love in its many different manifestations  and expressions. This can only be done through actively taking part in  life by constantly giving and receiving love in its simplest form that  expresses itself in human kindness, friendliness and tolerance towards  other.

Loving those who love us is easy, but the real test comes  in our encounters with the unloving ones. Can we love them, too? Like  everything else in the whole of Creation, we are subject to Universal  laws. The most important one here is the law of cause and effect, also  known as the law of Karma and reincarnation. It decrees that every  action causes a reaction and that everything has to return to its  source. This ensures that the thoughts, words and actions we consciously  and unconsciously project and send out into our world return to us  without fail.

The Universe in its great generosity constantly  provides each one of us with sufficient opportunities for learning to  love and respect ourselves as well as our space and time, as much as  that of others. We are dynamic beings and therefore can only attract  towards us that which we ourselves are on the inner and outer level of  life. As we know by now, the world around us acts like a mirror of  everything that happens within. The corollary of this is that if we want  more love in our lives – the way we all do – we first have to become  more loving ourselves.

All struggles and conflicts on the outer  levels of life are invariably reflections of those that are taking place  inside us. Everybody is responsible for sorting their own issues and  settling their own inner quarrels, as well as those in their outer  lives. We have been placed in this life so we may learn how to  intelligently deal with every one of our relationships and to heal those  that are in need of it. This needs to be done with love in our hearts  and consideration for the suffering of those who share our lives with  us. The same is true when we are in search of healing for our own inner  wounds.

And when we have finally had enough of being treated like  a doormat, over which the whole world can trample without ever hearing a  grumble from the mat, the time has come for taking heart and learning  how to stand up for and assert ourselves. We ourselves have to set the  boundaries and show the world in kind and loving yet determined ways,  that this sort of treatment will no longer be tolerated by us. This is  sure to surprise them at first, but we need to persevere and show them  that we mean what we say. We have every right to do so, because  spiritually and before God everybody is the same, equally loved and  appreciated, and has the same rights and duties. Nobody has to put up  with any old rubbish from anyone and there are no prizes for martyrdom.

And  whenever we refuse to have anything to do with someone, because our  intuition tells us that this person is not right for us, these reactions  should not be interpreted as signs of intolerance. In truth, they are  signals that we have learnt to love and respect ourselves, our time, as  well as our space and its sanctity as much as that of others. Not only  does everybody have the right to defend these things, it’s our duty to  do so whenever the need for it arises.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is Joy More Valuable Than Sorrow?
*_

_*




*_​ You probably know by now that the world  of light is our true home and something like a veil of consciousness  separates that sphere of life from ours. The wisdom of the Great Mother  provides that after every period of Earth’s tests and trials there comes  a time of recuperation. After resting and recovering for a while,  another resurrection is always in store for us. If our Karma does not  allow for this to take place on this side of the veil of consciousness  that separates our two worlds, it is sure to follow on the other side  and once again we shall feel joyous and happy. 

After a while there comes the moment when we, together with the wise  ones in charge of us, assess the spiritual progress we have made up to  that point. This enables us to see for ourselves that our suffering has  made us into a better person with a much improved understanding of life,  as well as a good measure of kindness and compassion, love and wisdom  towards our own suffering and that of others. We no longer find it hard  to understand that such joyous and precious possessions cannot possibly  drop into anyone’s lap and come on their own, but have to be worked for  very hard and earned through past difficulties patiently endured. 

Any wisdom that is gained during one of our lifetimes on the Earth,  accompanies us into all future ones, where it stands us in good stead  and eases our pathway through life. The more highly evolved we become,  each time something unpleasant comes our way, our small earthly self  takes comfort from saying to itself: ‘I know that this is happening for a  good and wise reason. It’s the Universe’s way of helping me to grow  ever more God-like and heaven-tall.’ And that enables us to smile  through our tears.

Who would be wise enough to decide whether joy is a more valuable gift  than sorrow? But maybe in truth sorrow is the more precious one. Who can  say? Whatever our preference is, the two cannot be separated from each  other and are constantly close to us, because both are necessary for  leading a full life, in which something can be learnt from every  experience and our consciousness expands in wisdom and understanding.  Wise ones, while on the Earth, have come to terms with the fact that joy  and sorrow are twins, and that when they are enjoying the presence of  one, its sibling is waiting in the wings. They accept that they cannot  change being like scales that are constantly tipping to and fro, from  joy to sorrow, from the Heavens down to the Earth. 

These wise ones know that if it were possible to empty ourselves of all  feelings, we would be balanced, at peace and in a state of equilibrium  at all times. But they are also aware that the world of feelings is the  realm of our soul and that that which emerges from there into our  conscious awareness is denied and suppressed to our detriment. They are  wise because they know from their own experiences what happens when the  world of our feelings is treated in this way. Ever deepening depressions  are the result, during this lifetime and coming ones. We come down with  mysterious illnesses which no-one can identify and knows how to treat  effectively. The medical profession is clueless and gives them long and  interesting sounding Latin names, as if this in itself were a cure and  could bring relief to their patient’s distress. 

Drugs are prescribed and handed out to the sufferers, which are provided  by pharmaceutical companies. They are smiling all the way to the bank,  because of the vast profits they are making. Humankind’s sorrow and  suffering is their joy and delight. Oh, how short-sighted can anyone  get! Naturally, those in charge of the suppliers are responsible for  their actions, the same as everybody else. Unaware that the exploitation  of people’s misery for their personal gains is creating ever more  negative Karma for themselves and their companies, they continue to  happily walk down this slippery slope. The same approach was tried in  recent years with the Bird Flu, the Swine Flu and the Ebola outbreak,  but thanks to humankind’s increasing public awareness, the companies  involved in the manufacturing of the ‘antidotes’ did not succeed. See  the links at the end of this chapter.

Imagine how great the sorrow of the guilty ones will be when their Karma  comes to meet and shake hands with them in future lifetimes. How will  they react when their suffering is exploited by groups of  contemporaries, who are then fulfilling their selfish desires of greed  and avarice, they way the guilty ones are doing, now? Love is the law of  life and powerful Karmic chains are created by any kind of  transgression against this law. However, all is not lost. As soon as the  lesson in question has been sufficiently understood by those involved,  the Universe in its great wisdom lays the power for dissolving such  bonds into everybody’s own hands. 

The only tool required for setting each other free is forgiveness, first  for ourselves for once having set the wheels of Karma in motion, and  then for those who have trespassed against us. Forgiveness alone can  release us from the obligations towards each other. When this has been  duly attended to, there will be no need for repeating the unpleasant  experiences. This is our joy, for at last we are free to move on to  lessons of a more elevated nature like. The first one is serving as a  channel, through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ  Star, the Universal Christ flows into our race’s consciousness, and that  in both worlds.

And so, next time your soul comes knocking on the inner door of your  consciousness, make an effort to listen to what it has to say and invite  it in. What it almost certainly is trying to tell you that the time has  come for you, its earthly self, to wake from your spiritual slumbers  and start to rediscover and explore your true nature and the higher  purpose of your existence. When this happens, the matter and with it the  soul’s murmurings from within will get ever more powerful and urgent,  for the simple reason that your energies are right for getting seriously  started on the most important mission you have come to fulfil in your  present lifetime. The time has come for beginning to save and redeem  yourself, as this alone can set you free from the obligation of having  to spend further lifetimes on the Earth plane. 

If that sounds scary, do not be afraid. Your inner teacher, the living  God within, is ready to show you everything you will ever need to know.  Don’t be cross with your soul. For as long as you had no idea of what is  in store for you and how your Highest Self is waiting to help you  achieve it, what could it do but send ever stronger signals, until in  the end you did come down with one of the above mentioned mysterious  illnesses? Accept that this is the Universe’s way of supplying you with  sufficient time for looking inside and getting in touch with your higher  nature. 

However, if you wish to remain as closed off as you probably are at  present and unwilling to respond to your spirit and soul’s call, you  will be in danger of wasting a whole lifetime that could bring you  closer to humankind’s dream of needing no further earthly lessons and  moving on to higher levels of experience and learning. Think carefully!  Do you really want to deny yourself such opportunities when they are on  offer to you? Knowing what is coming your way here, do not give in to  chemically suppressing your Highest Self’s signals, when they are coming  ever more strongly to you through the world of your feelings. Ask God  and the Angels to help you find alternative healing methods. 

I have been there and have done it, so I know how difficult this is and  also that it can be done. I belong to the Valium generation and remember  only too well how the medical profession handed this potent  psychotherapeutic drug out like Smarties. Valium was claimed to be  non-addictive by its manufacturers. Alas, it turned eventually out that  exactly the opposite was true. Twice I have weaned myself from this  drug. Taking it the second time was the very last thing on this Earth I  wanted to do, but at that time things got so bad that in the end I  decided to take it once more.  I was hoping that it would only be for a  while and that I would again succeed in weaning myself, which I did. 

I wish all the best to those who are struggling with this part of their  journey of discovery and healing. May the Christ Star, the highest Star  and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation shine upon you, to  bless and heal you and keep you safe, now and forever. 
Recommended Reading:
1.    ‘Further Reading – Ingrid Bacci’
2.   ‘Mysterious Illnesses’
3.   ‘Reflections On The Bird Flu And The Swine Flu’
4.    ‘The Ebola Outbreak’
5.    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Paradise Lost And Regained
*_





​ A wise one who knew about such things  once said: ‘There is nothing to fear but fear itself.’ ‘That is easily  said,’ I hear you say, ‘but how shall I cast off my fears?’ It takes a  long time until one realises that all our fears are nothing but shadows  of the past, which were caused by masses of false beliefs, prejudices  and superstitions we accumulated throughout the ages. The only reason  why we have brought them with us into our present lifetime is to get rid  of them, once and for all. Shedding them one after the other creates  the space our consciousness requires, so it can fill itself with God’s  eternal wisdom and truth, which for a long time has been waiting to flow  directly from the Source of our being into us. This is the only power  in the whole of Creation who can provide us with a genuine faith that  nothing and no-one will ever be able to take from us or even shake. 

Every life form that exists on our planet is still in quite a  rudimentary state. This is also true for us, God’s children of the  Earth, and our religions. All of us together are moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, advancing to ever higher  levels of life and evolving into something much more beautiful than at  present is possible on our planet. This also applies to the two of us  and everybody else. No original design is ever withdrawn. Each one is  constantly being worked on and improved. Therefore, if the ideal  something we long for is still missing in our present existence, all we  need to do is follow our inner guidance, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, who will eventually help us  find it.

I believe that all the religions of our world are merely different  pathways up the spiritual mountain that lead to our loving union with  the One. I do not believe that any one of them is more right or wrong  than all the others. None is superior or inferior to all others. Not one  of them contains the whole truth, but each one has grains of truth,  some of which are carefully hidden behind the surface words of their  myths and legends. Each one of our religions is but a different approach  to the Divine, which offers another perspective and in truth is but one  piece in a giant jigsaw puzzle. Only when one puts all its pieces  together, does the greater picture become visible and the whole thing  starts to make sense.

Spirit alone can create matter and matter can never be separate from  spirit. Every cell and atom is not only imbued with spirit, it is  spirit. Because the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the God, is  spirit and therefore abstract and invisible to earthly eyes, one could  say that God is formless.  Everything that has taken on some kind of a  form represents His feminine counterpart, the Goddess. The two are  inseparable and their all-consciousness contains the most beautiful and  perfect forms the Creator’s imagination can conceive. In Earth terms  such an ideal shape may take a very long time to manifest itself. But  from the moment of its creation, it begins to express itself in some  form. In the long course of its evolution the perfect appearance  increasingly comes into being, until it has reached such beauty and  glory that at present it is hard for human minds to visualise. 

The deep and abiding faith mentioned at the beginning of this chapter is  based on much more than mere belief. Its source is a deep inner  knowingness and trust that something is right and true for us, for  example that there is a God and that the wisdom we intuitively receive  directly from this source is true. This is the kind of faith all of us  once had before being released into Earth life for the first time, when  we were still in the state known as Paradise. During the process of  working our way through the many layers of later soul memories that were  piled on top of the recollection of our original state and the trust we  then had and lost, it is a case of Paradise lost, but about to be  regained.

Regardless of how much we hope to find a faith that is true and can no  longer be shaken or destroyed of trust in earthly life, and no matter  how hard we search for it, it will keep on eluding us. And that is for  the simple reason that this kind of faith was never meant to be given to  us by any of the belief systems of our world, but in the end should be  found in our reunion with God. No-one on the Earth plane can give us  such faith. It has to be earned and worked for very hard by living in  full consciousness through every experience that comes our way,  constantly on the lookout for the learning each one contains. In this  manner alone wisdom and understanding can be gained and our inner  connection with the Highest realms of life re-established. 

Knocking on the inner door to the wise one within and asking for its  help is the only reliable way of finding out whether the spiritual  teachings that come before us and whether they have some kind of hidden  meaning. But even then, before any progress can be made, we have to be  ready to open our mind to new concepts and ideas. Without this we shall  remain stuck in the past. In your willingness to be receptive to new  ways of perceiving things, be careful what you take on board and accept  as your truth. 

The Age of Pisces, now behind us, was an age of blind faith and trust,  of deception, lying and cheating. Now that we can clearly see where this  has taken us and our world, individually and collectively, we are ready  for the Age of Aquarius. This is an age of truth and we are now ready  to open our inner eyes to extract the learning we are meant to draw from  our race’s mistakes of the past. In this new age it is no longer right  to accept anything at face-value. We need to check with our built-in lie  detector – oh yes, we all have one: the intuitive wisdom of our inner  guidance – whether what we have found is true or false. Naturally, this  should also be done with every part of my writings.

If only we had known about these things earlier in life, our heart would  by now feel nothing but joy. Alas, it is part of our learning curve  that at first, whenever we try to get in touch with our inner self, fear  is the sensation that predominantly rises from our subconscious into  our surface awareness. In fact, very little else seems to reach to us,  which must be due to the layers of fearful soul memories that are now  stored in the cells of our physical body. 

Considering how the belief systems we are likely to have followed in  previous lifetimes insisted on brainwashing us into the fear of God,  this is hardly surprising. To frighten us even more, our religions  taught that there is an evil and loathsome creature by the name of the  Devil, whose foul abode is called Hell. This being was in all  seriousness believed to be responsible for luring innocent human souls  into doing the most horrible and wicked things imaginable. When the  deeds were done and we refused to follow the church, whose religious  system of doctrines, whose ecclesiastical authorities proclaimed such  beliefs as true, burning in the fires of hell, forever and ever, would  be our inevitable fate.

Beliefs like the one about hell and the devil are among the many false  beliefs that are waiting to be shed. This is no longer difficult when  one grasps that by now it has become clear that the devil is merely a  metaphor for the untamed lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature,  which all of us have to wrestle with and eventually learn how to  master. The Universal law of Karma ensures that any kind of suffering we  inflict upon others through misbehaviour and cruelty in one of our  lifetimes, in due course unerringly finds its way back to us. Hell  represents the state of mind in which we find ourselves when we find  ourselves at the receiving end of experiences that are similar to those  we once handed out. The same misery as that which we caused someone else  in the past or now in the present, in the end has to be endured by us. 

The biggest problem is that this kind of thing goes round in seemingly  endless circles and the experiences return to us with ever increasing  force. The tool for putting a natural end to all this suffering is laid  into our own hands when we awaken into the knowledge of our true nature,  origin and destiny, and become aware of the presence of the Universal  laws and how they rule all life, including ours. This enables us to  start making great efforts at conducting our life in harmony with these  laws. With this our work of saving and redeeming ourselves has begun and  we now walk hand in hand with the Christ Spirit, our Highest Self, and  the Angels. This, by the way, is the only way the Christ will ever be  able to save anyone. 

Discovering these things and telling you about them is my joy. My heart  is filled with love and gratitude for the wise one within, who dwells in  me the same as in everybody else. I can tell you that this being, if  one can call it that, really does know the answer to all our questions  and the way of all things. My God Self writes about the topics we are  interested in and ready to understand through me, so I can share them  with you. 

My whole being fills with joy at the thought that for many of us this  sad chapter of our race’s development is coming to its natural end and  that one great circle of life is closing. But, when I think about those  we shall be leaving behind, I cannot help feeling sorrow. I have already  applied to the powers that be for a job as an apprentice spirit guide  for these souls, wherever they may be reincarnating in times to come.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Help Me To Believe’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
•    ‘Putting Our World Right’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​ 
 
_
​__ 
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Archangel Michael’s Golden Sword Of Truth
*_
_*




*_
​The  Archangel Michael wields a golden sword that represents spiritual  truth. For the time being, I the Universal Christ, can only get the  Angel to place a miniature version of this tool into a limited number of  hands that are ready to receive it. But in due course even the last one  of you will have tuned the receiver/transmitter station of their  earthly mind into My frequency, so that the Angels around My throne can  at last bring My truth to all of you. I takes a long time until the  Divine spark in human hearts and souls during their earthly lifetimes  stirs from its slumber and the child in the manger, the Christ child is  born in yet another one of them.

To this day there are many in  your midst who have the greatest difficulties grasping that with My will  and the help of the Angels all things are possible, every crooked  corner can be made straight and any condition healed. Although for the  time being these people are finding it impossible to believe that this  could be true when they can see, with their limited earthly perception,  that so much is amiss with your world and in their view downright wrong.  Take heart, for these souls the moment will also come when their inner  vision opens and they too will understand that in spite of what they are  witnessing around them, life on the earthly plane – the same as  everywhere else – is unfolding in accordance with My great plan.

The  Archangel Michael’s sword of truth will eventually enable even the last  one of you to cut through the Gordion Knot of prejudices, superstitions  and false beliefs that has held humankind in bondage to their earthly  existence for long enough now. For sufficiently evolved souls the time  has come for setting themselves free. That’s why the Angels are placing  the sword of truth into their hands so that they can begin to cut  themselves and the whole of your world free.

The Gordion knot  gave its name to a proverbial term for problems that can only be solved  by a bold action. In 333 BC Alexander the Great, on his march through  Anatolia reached Gordium, the capital of Phrygia. There he was shown the  chariot of the ancient founder of the city, Gordius. The yoke of the  vehicle was lashed to the pole by means of an intricate knot whose end  was hidden. According to a local tradition, this knot could only be  untied by someone who was going to be the future conqueror and ruler of  Asia. It is thought that Alexander sliced through the knot with his  sword and this how the expression ‘cutting the Gordian knot’ came to  denote finding bold solutions to complicated problems.

Be that as  it may, whatever you do spiritually has to be for real and the  spiritual truth you receive directly from Me, through your inner  guidance, is the St. Michael’s sword the Angels and I are placing into  your hands. When it is correctly applied, i.e. unselfishly, with honesty  and integrity for the highest good of all, this weapon guards and  protects you in every crisis you may yet have to encounter. It provides  you with the strength of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love, which helps  you to overcome all obstacles on the inner and outer planes of your  existence. Therefore, do not be afraid of anything, but attune yourself  to the Angels, so that they can work through you and show you how to  manifest their power in your daily life.

As the Divine spark in  ever more of you awakens and develops into a small still flame of love,  My light in you grows ever brighter, so much so that it gradually  dissolves all darkness of the earthly life around you. The dream I have  for you, My beloved children of the Earth, consists of a flood of light,  joy and thanksgiving that increasingly flows from all human hearts and  souls on the Earth plane. The spiritual light of My wisdom and truth  that for some time has been dawning in your world can be likened to a  beautiful sunrise. My light is flowing ever more powerfully into each  one of you and from there into the whole of your planet. And the Angels  and I rejoice that the dark night of humankind’s and the Earth’s  spiritual winter is almost over.

You are all individuals and each  one of you on their own, though hand in hand with the Angels and Me,  has to pass through their very own mystical soul experiences. To  encourage you to persevere, we occasionally allow you to catch glimpses  of My eternal light and the heavenly splendour and glory that are  waiting for each one of you on the highest planes of life. When this  happens, for fleeting moments you have the impression of knowing and  understanding the way of all things, as indeed you do during these  breathtaking occurrences. They are sometimes given to earthly souls to  give them a better idea of the bliss of the place that is their true  home. This place has always been waiting for each one of you at the end  of another lifetime on the Earth. There would be no point in trying to  hold on to such precious visions. It is impossible because they are a  matter of feelings that cannot be described in the words that are  available to you.

The spiritual development of every soul  proceeds in a different manner and each one of you has to follow their  own individual path back home into the oneness with Me. Truly, there is  no point in attempting to design plans for the enlargement of spiritual  powers that would work for all of you. And any kind of endeavour at  trying to bring the whole of humankind onto one particular spiritual  pathway, if need be by force, is bound to fail. It is part of My great  plan of life that each one of you can only see the highest levels of  life through their own individually shaped and coloured window of  perception. All of you together, but still each one at their own sweet  pace, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral. This continues until for you the rays of My light have finally  become a single one, the Great White Light, in whom all colours of the  rainbow are blended into one.

Do not allow the heaviness of  Mother Earth’s vibrations to keep you tied down, but try to release  yourself from them. This you do by constantly seeking My help and  guidance and bringing forth from deep within your own being the highest  and the best you are capable of. Reach up to the highest forces of life,  the vibrant power of the Angels and Masters, so they can help you to  resolve all earthly concerns and issues. They are happy to assist anyone  who wishes to evolve into a Master soul and a Christed one in their own  right. This you do when you walk in the footsteps and follow the  example of a Master soul, like the one depicted by the Jesus legend.  Showing you how to go about it has always been the true purpose and  meaning behind this tale.

Although the Masters in the world of  light dwell on a higher plane of life, do not think of them as something  super-human. In truth they are probably more human than any one of you  who is still treading the pathway of evolving into a Master soul in its  own right. They have travelled the same road as you are doing now and  therefore had the same obstacles to overcome and the stones that are  cutting your feet now, also once made theirs bleed and hurt. Master  souls are not some kind of magnificent beings who dwell apart from  humankind. True to their real nature, they are tender souls who  empathise and feel with you in every hardship and disappointment you  have to endure. They know your weaknesses and they enjoy your strengths.  The Masters of the spirit groups that support you invite you into their  aura, so that you may learn to love they way do, totally and  unconditionally, like Me.

And when you walk hand in hand with the  Angels and them, and practise your truth in all you do, with the  passing of time they are going to help you to develop the art of  listening to the spoken words of the highest forces of Creation. You  will then be able to tune into their thoughts that are traversing the  ethers on the inner plane of life. If you still needed it, this will  provide you with some definite proof of the Angels and Masters at work.  In your daily spiritual practice, quiet reflections and meditations  communicate with them. This does in no way set you apart from the events  of everyday life around you. As time goes by, it will help you to  become ever more powerfully conscious of the all-pervading spiritual  forces that are constantly working behind the scenes of earthly life.

This  is how the wheel of life and progress, whose symbol is the astrological  zodiac, will keep turning forever. Out of the long chain of the  experiences of many lifetimes every one of you, My beloved children of  the Earth, eventually reaps the rewards and blessings that your own  Divine characteristics and consciousness are creating and then bringing  to you. To all of you in the end this process takes you into the perfect  unions and the peaceful and harmonious existence your soul has been  yearning for and dreaming of in the course of many lifetimes.

And  because the law of evolution demands that whenever one earthly lesson  has been learned by one of you, their spirit and soul has to move on to  their next educational phase. That is why people at times cannot help  behaving in a manner that is hard or even impossible to understand by  those around them. Being aware of this, wise ones are tolerant and  refuse to criticise or sit in judgement over anyone. They know only too  well that the only freedom of choice you have in earthly life is how to  respond to any of the experiences that come your way. Recognising the  guiding hand of the Divine behind all happenings on the Earth plane  enables wise ones to walk the pathway of their lives humbly and to  cultivate nothing but love and compassion, tolerance and forgiveness in  all their encounters.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Lesson Of Value
*_
​ _*




*_​ Do you know what I would do, if I could  live my life all over again? I would go to bed when I am sick, instead  of pretending the Earth would go to pieces and my family would not  survive without me. I would burn my most precious candles before they  melted in storage. I would talk less and listen more. I would invite  friends to dinner, even if our carpet were stained and our sofa old and  faded. 

I would take the time to listen to my grandfather ramblings about his  youth. I would share more of the responsibilities my husband carries and  expect him to be interested in mine. I would not insist that the car  windows should be closed on a warm day because my hair had just been  done. I would sit on a lawn without minding grass stains. I would laugh  and cry less while watching television and more by observing the world  around me. I would not buy anything merely because it is practical, does  not get dirty too easily or is guaranteed to last a lifetime. 

Instead of wishing away nine months of pregnancy, I would cherish every  moment and treasure taking part in the miracle inside me. I would be  proud to be a woman and feel honoured that one of God’s greatest  mysteries was being created through me. I would no longer call my  monthly cycle ‘the curse’, because I now know that it is a precious part  of the great wisdom without which the wonder and miracle of God’s most  beautiful gifts to humankind could not be given. If one of my children  wanted to give me a kiss, I would not say: ‘Later. Now get washed and  ready for dinner.’ I would use the words ‘I love you’ and ‘I’m sorry’  much more frequently. But mostly, when I come into my next lifetime, I  shall seize every minute and take note of what’s happening inside and  around me.

I shall not sweat over small things and worry about who does not like  me, who has more than I have and who should be doing what. I shall  cherish the relationships with those who love me. And I shall reflect  frequently on what God has blessed me with and what I can do each day to  create good health on all levels of my being, mentally, physically,  emotionally and most of all spiritually. I shall treasure the good  things of earthly life while I am there, be grateful for them and give  thanks to our Father/Mother Creator for all their gifts. I am going to  make the most of everything that has been given to me before this  lifetime ends.

The above was written when my physical body was dying from cancer. Now  that I have been in the world of spirit for some time, my message to you  is: ‘Do not be afraid of death. I came to the other side and thought:  ‘Why, there is nothing to it. I did not feel anything. Apart from being  no longer in pain, I do not feel any different. I am still the same I  was in earthly life.’ 

It’s really beautiful here, too. Everything I loved and treasured on the  other side, I also have with me here. All the loved ones that ever left  me and even the pets I lost are now with me. Had I known all that, I  would not have been afraid of death or even illness. Who knows? Without  fear my body may never have developed cancer. And when the Angel comes  to take me home, I shall get hold of its hand happily and contentedly,  knowing that I shall always be taken care of, wherever my destiny my  wish to take me one of these days.

And by the way, do not believe it when anyone says to you that we come  into Earth life with nothing and that we leave it in the same state.  Take it from me: that is just not true. We are a spirit and soul, we are  consciousness and that is what we bring with us into each new lifetime  on the Earth. The learning we there draw from all our experiences help  our consciousness to grow and expand. At the end of each one of our  lifetimes we take with us into Eternity the sum total of everything we  have learnt up to that moment. We bring it with us into every next  earthly sojourn where it supports and sustains us.

No experience is ever wasted and my advice to you is: look for what you  can learn from everything that is in your life. Make an effort to absorb  the lessons life sends you, as that is the only way to grow and evolve.  Know that everything serves a higher purpose, although it is often  quite hard to recognise what that should be, it is always there. And do  not forget to give thanks often for the wisdom and love of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, our true parents. Thank them for creating you  and allowing you to take part in earthly life, so that you may grow and  mature into spiritual adulthood. 

These are some of the things my most recent earthly lifetime has taught  me. In all Eternity the learning I have found shall be mine. Because of  it I shall be able to cope much better with earthly life next time round  than during all previous occasions. This message is coming to you  because I wish to share my learning with those who are still on your  side of the veil, in the hope that it will help them in some way. God  bless each one of you. See you around in the world of light one of these  days. 
Your loving sister in spirit,
Erma Bombeck
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fruit Grown On The Tree Of Life*_

_*




*_​•    When one door of happiness closes,  another one is usually ready to open. But if we look too long at the  door that has closed, we are in danger of being unable to notice the one  that is waiting to open for us. 

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Mother knows when to give and  withhold. Through withholding the Universal life forces are teaching  humankind the value of things. The most painful lessons are the best  learnt. One never forgets them. 

•    The best friends are those with whom one can sit without saying a  word and then walking away with a feeling of having had the best  conversation ever.

•    Always try to put yourself in the other person’s shoes. If it feels  that something could hurt you, it is likely to do the same to the other  person.

•    Every day do something good for someone, even if it’s just leaving them alone and allowing them to be. 

•    A smile costs nothing and yet it has the power of lightening up a  dark day. Let’s seek the company of those who make our hearts and souls  smile. 

•    We are in this life so that we may learn to love God’s way and that  means loving wisely, so let’s accept that giving someone all our love  is by no means an assurance that they will love us back. The love we  seek to develop loves for its own sake and without expecting anything in  return. Why not just love people and wait to see whether our love can  light the candle of love in their hearts? If not, be content that they  have been teaching you how to love – that’s wisdom!

•    Appreciate and value the people who touched your life when you went  through particularly difficult phases of your earthly development.

•    Don’t go for looks, they can deceive and with the passing of time  fade away. And do not chase after material wealth because that can  disappear much quicker. Seek the company of people with inner beauty and  spiritual wealth they are willing to share it with you. Listen to your  inner guidance whether their truth could also become yours. Such gifts  are priceless because they are the only ones we are allowed to take with  us into Eternity. No-one will ever try to take them from us. Spiritual  wealth is the only thing that’s worth acquiring in earthly life. The  more of it we accumulate, the closer we come to no longer requiring  further lifetimes on this plane. 

•    Hope for enough happiness to make you sweet; trials to make you  strong; sorrows to remind you that you are a human being on an  evolutionary pathway of life; and hope to find true everlasting  happiness, in spite of the tests and trials that are sure to come  everybody’s way in earthly life.

•    When we entered into our present lifetime, we were crying while  everyone around us was smiling. But when we die we are going to be the  smiling one because we are returning to the spirit realm, our true home.  If those around us during the time of our physical death knew what’s  really happening to us, they too would be smiling and be happy for us.  They’d be looking forward to the moment when they will be joining us in  the greater beauty and freedom of our other world. 

•    But wherever we may find ourselves, in this world or the spirit  realm, let’s enjoy the gift of the life we have been given and try to  make the most of everything that is on offer.Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown
*_
​ 






​ The essence of a teaching from the White  Eagle group of spirit guides from ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris  Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid of the future and the unknown. You do  not need to fear the moment of your physical body’s death, because it is  nothing but a step forward that returns you into our world, your true  home, and enters you into its greater freedom and a fuller existence.  Your physical body has been your vehicle for one lifetime. Each time you  leave it behind you move from life in physicality into our world of  light. 

‘Without consciously being aware of it in your present existence, this  is a road you have travelled many times before. On every occasion the  only thing you can take with you is whatever light, in the form of  wisdom and understanding, you have gained from the experiences of all  your earthly lifetimes, including the most recent one up to the moment  of leaving it behind. Every bit of this knowledge is stored in the  memories of your soul. From there it is constantly emanating into the  conscious awareness of your earthly self, helping or hindering its  pathway, as the case may be. And each time you reach the spirit world,  the beauty and wonders of this realm and its life once more reveal  themselves to you.’

 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’
​ 
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To The One I Love

A Greeting From The World Of Spirit
*_
​ _*




*_
Sometimes I’ll come when you’re asleep
As an unexpected visitor.
Don’t leave me outside in the street
By locking your inner door.

I’ll enter quietly, softly sit
And gaze upon you in the dark.
Then, when I have had my fill,
I’ll kiss you and depart.

Don’t think of me as dead or asleep,
For I am neither. 
In fact, I’m more alive now than anyone
In your world can ever hope to be.

I have merely moved to another dimension of life. 
When I left my physical body behind,
I entered into the greater freedom 
And beauty of the spirit realm.

You have no idea how enjoyable it is to 
No longer being chained to earthly life.
But you’ll find out for yourself soon enough,
When your time for joining me has come
And I am greeting you with wide open arms.

Nikola Vaptsarov
Edited by Aquarius 
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from the StarLink  January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that life stops  when you leave your physical body behind. Yet, in truth life is eternal  and there is no death. All lifeforms are constantly moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral. And that means that your loved ones  are neither dead nor sleeping. They have merely moved to another  dimension of life on its inner level, where all is one and there is no  separation between anything. They most certainly have not gone from you.

‘You can contact your loved ones any time through the power of the love  in your heart and in your thoughts and meditations. At the same time  this helps the development of your awareness of eternal life. The Great  Father/Mother of all life is your Creator and true parent. God is love  and the law of life is love and the Creator loves each and every one of  its creations totally and unconditionally. God is spirit and so is the  essence of your loved ones and also of you. That level of consciousness  knows no death and this is where your loved ones are now, alive and well  in God’s eternal love. In our world, the realm of spirit, no-one ever  leaves anybody and in spirit your loved ones will always be with you.

‘Knowing all this, do not begrudge them leaving you. Having experienced  it many times ourselves, when we were still taking part in earthly  lessons, we can tell you first hand what a blessed relief it is not  having to care for a physical body any more that’s constantly in need of  attention. Cleaning and clothing, feeding, exercising and resting this  vehicle for getting around in earthly life takes up inordinate amounts  of time. On top of all that your outer shell is easily hurt and wounded,  it can become ill in many different ways, grows old and begins to  deteriorate and decay, the way everything in earthly life eventually has  to do. Once you have left it behind, there is none of that for you any  more. You are free, not only of taking part in physical life but also of  the yoke of time, which does not exist in our world. You too have left  your physical body behind many times before. It’s just that you have no  conscious awareness of it for as long as you dwell on the physical  plane.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’

​ From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​ ​ * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part One
*_






​In  the middle of December 2014, at the time of putting the finishing  touches to the previous chapter, ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’, the  December 2013/January 2014 issue of Stella Polaris of the White Eagle  Lodge arrived. It contained a New Year’s Address by the White Eagle  group of guides under the heading ‘Behold, I Make All Things New!’ Even  thought it’s the month of August, I believe the time is always right for  a new beginning. That’s why I would like to share the essence of this  message with you as follows: 

Once  again you stand at the threshold of a new year. Before you are fresh  opportunities for serving God and helping forward the spiritual  evolution of the new age of Aquarius. In spite of the over-enthusiastic  materialism of Earth life, the veil between the two worlds is constantly  growing thinner, and each one of you can be an instrument of God to  bring about the required change in the minds of the people that is  capable of transforming their outlook on life. Everybody can become such  a tool as soon as the true purpose and meaning of your existence on the  Earth plane has been understood. Through you the light of the new  spiritual revelation that is now coming to humankind is meant to spread  throughout your world.

We bid you  reach to the source of all life and light, to the living God, to the  Eternal Light, which is the life of each one of you. ‘Behold, I make all  things new! I, God, Father/Mother, the Source from whom all derive  their being.’ We, your guides in the world of light, have said these  things to you time and again. We make no excuse for this, as it is a  truth that cannot be emphasised too strongly. As old as Eternity, it is  the source of your strength and hope, comfort and happiness. Not only  for this personal joy must you seek and work for the light, but for the  wellbeing of your whole world.

When you take a closer look at the  state of your planet and people’s conflicting minds, your hearts may  feel sad or maybe even filled with fear and wondering what the coming  year may bring. The Masters and Lords of Karma, who control and direct  humankind’s progress, are waiting to reveal to those whose hearts are  pure and simple the truth of what lies ahead. From these great beings we  bring to you this message for the coming New Year.

In spite of  uneasiness and fear of increased conflict, they tell us that the new age  is destined to bring a fresh revelation of God’s love, wisdom and truth  to humankind. However, before it can come the hearts and souls of all  of your world has to be prepared. A furrow needs to be ploughed before  any seed can ever be sown and the plough carrying out this work is  constantly toiling on the Earth plane. Not surprisingly, many are  finding this process unpleasant because it means shedding preconceived  ideas, prejudices and false beliefs about themselves, others and life in  general. They may have held them dear for a very long time, in some  cases over many lifetimes. Yet, no matter how deeply ingrained some of  them have become and how difficult they are to shed, each one of them  must go.

The new age brings to you a wonderful and glorious  revelation of life in a spiritual way, which is a celebration of the  spiritual siblinghood and kinship with all life. Humankind has to learn  that it cannot live for itself and that every thought, word and deed of  yours affects not only the whole of your race but the rest of God’s  Creation. Each one of you eventually has to come to the conclusion that  whatever you gain for yourselves alone you cannot enjoy. It is  impossible to be happy while many of your siblings in the great family  of humankind remain in want. Spiritually personal happiness depends upon  the welfare of everybody else.

This is a hard lesson and that is  why much conflict arises during the ploughing of the field. However,  when the first furrow is completed, the ploughman keeps his vision  straight ahead and concentrates on his distant goal. Do not allow the  opinions and fears of the world to deflect you, but keep your vision  steadily fixed upon the Highest. Remember that with every passing day  the Lords of Karma are offering each one of you fresh opportunities for  restoring the balance of your spiritual bankbooks.

To this day  many believe that the law of Karma is an unfair law, when in truth it is  nothing of the kind for two reasons. On the one hand it offers you  openings for paying off your karmic debts, and on the other it assists  you with climbing ever higher upon the golden stairway that in the end  leads every human spirit and soul back into the very heart of God’s  Kingdom. The wise ones among you therefore consider each new year as one  that is laden with chances for working their way through the last  remnants of the darkness that over the ages has accumulated in their own  souls and the soul of your world.

Some of you are heavy with  sorrow because their loved ones are suffering. We are aware how hard it  is for you to have to remain still, to be unable to do anything to help.  Whenever you witness any kind of suffering of body or mind that you are  unable to heal, remind yourself that the sufferer is passing through a  condition of life that will eventually bring them into the light. Your  contribution is to ever hold your loved ones into the light of the  Highest and pray that sufficient hope and courage will come to their  soul to make good.

We assure you that the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, is a God of infinite love, tenderness and  mercy. Each one of His/Her children of the Earth is destined to go  through experiences on your present plane of existence that eventually  brings them the happiness and peace they are longing for. That’s why we  are bringing you this message of hope and comfort. For what takes place  in each individual personal life simultaneously happens in the  collective. What you observe in your world that appears to be painful is  the road your whole race must travel. That which you see in someone’s  personal suffering is the pathway of that particular soul.

The  story of the life of the Master Jesus, the blessed Christ, was once  given to humankind as an allegory. It demonstrates how every human  spirit and soul, as soon as it has become sufficiently evolved, is  required to conduct not only its daily life on the outer plane but – far  more importantly – its thoughts and feelings on the inner level. The  birth of Jesus, his  temptations, illumination, crucifixion and  ascension were given to provide your world with illustrations of the  initiations, i.e. experiences all of you eventually have to undergo on  the way that takes you home into the full conscious awareness of your  true nature and oneness with God.

Some day you will be able to  compare the experiences of your own spiritual development with parables  and allegories of the Christian Gospels. As you accept with patience and  in sweet surrender the inevitable difficulties that had to encounter  along the road, you will feel flowing into you the power of the Christ  light and Its life-force who is constantly making all things new.

This  energy can only come to any of you by degrees, very simply and slightly  at first. You may occasionally become aware of a glow in your heart and  a harmony that is working to shape your life anew. If you direct the  right thoughts and put into action the law of love and direct it towards  anyone you come into contact with, especially when adverse  circumstances have to be faced, you will soon discover that quite  magically things gradually smooth themselves out.

When your life  begins to flow more easily, as surely it will, you may think to  yourself: ‘Life is so good to me!’ You are beginning to realise that  beyond the reach of your own efforts there is a power and a love at work  that is helping you to conduct your life more harmoniously and  peacefully. There will be a glow in your heart that brings a sweet  happiness. This sometimes remains with you only for a few minutes, if  you are lucky several hours or even days, but then to your  disappointment it disappears. These feelings come to help you become  aware of the Divine power and light that alone can bring human souls an  inward peace and happiness that is beyond all worldly understanding.  There is no way that those who are purely worldly minded can ever dwell  in this peace, the glowing light and the supreme happiness it does bring  to awakening and awakened souls.

These things are realisations  that come to you occasionally and by degrees. They will increase as your  life advances and you move forwards and upwards on a spiral of light  that represents a lighted stairway that eventually brings all human  souls into the eternal Kingdom of light and joy. Each one who reaches  that state of consciousness has become a true child of God and a saviour  of all humankind. No-one can be truly happy in this manner without also  helping many others to reach the same state.

Anyone who has  passed through great earthly tribulation ultimately enters into the full  consciousness of Heaven and reaches the supreme realisation of  humankind’s spiritual kinship and siblinghood with all life. From that  point onwards you live to serve the many instead of yourself. When you  have reached this evolutionary phase, you may at some stage of your own  free will descend once more onto the Earth plane and live in an ordinary  physical body. Through this the special role you are playing will  remain unrecognised by those who are still dwelling in the shadows of  their spiritual ignorance.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ ** * **​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part Two
*_
_*If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People
*_
_*




*_
​Souls  who have decided to come again into the darkness of earthly life out of  love for their fellow beings are radiating God’s light from their  loving hearts. They are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and  in due course their mere presence helps to transmute the very physical  atoms of the Earth. This raises the vibrations of the whole planet and  that’s the higher esoteric meaning of the Jesus legend’s: ‘If I be  raised up, I will raise all people.’

Through us the Universal  Christ is bringing you the following message today: ‘The heart of every  human being at the beginning of its earthly existence contains a spark  of My light in a slumbering state. For a long time it remains this way,  but as soon as another earthling has evolved sufficiently, the spark  wakes up and the lower self begins to bring forth and practise its  Divine characteristics, which each one of you alike inherits from Me.  With every one to whom this happens I, the Universal Christ, am being  raised and the power of My light increases in your world. This in turn  raises the vibrations not only of the whole of humankind and your world,  but also the whole of Creation. The more you use your Christ energies,  the higher and finer your own vibrations become, the more you become  like Me and at one with Me.’

At all times spirit guides are  accompanying and trying to help you. Alas, the measure of assistance we  can provide you with depends on the faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life you have developed at any given moment. Everything  depends how you respond to your inner guidance, the living God within,  the intuitive knowledge that comes to you from your Christ Self. But no  matter what happens to you, we shall never leave you. We understand the  trials and tribulations you have to endure much better than you do,  because like you we once walked the Earth and during the initial stages  of our education there, we had to work our way through very similar  ones.

There are many groups of spirit helpers and each one of  them is headed by a Master. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, is the architect and designer of the Great Plan of life. The  Angels are its executors and in charge of every lifeform that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible  for the unfoldment of the plan and that, with the help of countless  spirit friends and helpers, it keeps on unfolding in the right way and  at the right time. Even though we are invisible to earthly eyes, rest  assured that we are there. Without the spiritual background of your  present existence and us there would be no life on the Earth.

And  let there be no doubt in anyone’s mind that the reigns for the grand  design rest safely in our Creator’s loving hands. Allow no-one to  convince you otherwise and wherever you may find yourself, do what your  inner guidance tells you what is good and right for you, at that  particular moment. You have every reason to trust that, independent of  what may still have to take place in your world, everything will always  be well with you and it.

Referring to the law of Karma and its  keepers, the Christian gospels tell you in St Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I  say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash  shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ Note: a  yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. As far  as the Great Plan of life is concerned, to paraphrase St Matthew 24:  35-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, but My words of wisdom and  truth shall remain forever. The meaning of the words Heaven and Earth  have been in the process of passing away for some time. The Angels of  the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are conducting this process. They  do know when it is complete, but they are not going to tell us, we too  have to trust and wait, just like you.’

All we can tell you at  present that you have every reason to look forward to the future with  hope and confidence. Rest assured that everything will work out  perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the things that to this day are  happening in your world. Every one of them serves as an educational  tool for the unfoldment of the grand design for your race and your  planet. They are necessary for the lessons that have not yet been  sufficiently grasped by the younger and less experienced souls in your  midst.

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and tune  the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the  frequencies of the highest forces of life. For a long time they have  been working ceaselessly on the awakening of the Divine spark in the  hearts of ever more human beings, whatever their evolutionary state may  be. The contact with these forces alone can bring you and your world the  peace and harmony for which deep down every human heart and soul is  yearning deeply. Never give up hope that eventually a united world will  emerge that has but one government for the whole of humankind.

Even  now, ever more of you are becoming aware of the fact that no-one can  live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the  countries of your world. So, do your best to establish the spirit of  siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life in  this manner. Wise ones appreciate that there is nothing to fear from  those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which  is good, right and true. These sages know that in due course, in God’s  time rather than their own, the inner eyes of every perpetrator against  the Cosmic laws will be opened. They will then realise the error of  their ways and start to change their behaviour, just the same as you  once did.

Eventually, everything that is no longer of use and  desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into power and light of  the Christ Star, the Sun beyond the Sun, to be uplifted and transmuted  into blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation. Meanwhile  rest assured that humankind’s existence will never end because each one  of you is a spark of the Divine. The true Christ-Mass is taking place  with each one of you who awakes into the awareness of their true nature  and starts to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ  nature.

With that we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be  consoled and rest safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom as  well as merciful. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish  you a happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have  ever had in your present incarnation and many previous ones. Our love,  dear ones, all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.
The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that is particularly true for us and our world.

​The  following is the essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 27.6.2016 that  arrived in my inbox when I had just finished updating the above  chapter: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts, as you call  them, as well as spiritual or occult truth. Until you have built into  your soul body the constructive God-atoms of light, you will be unable  to serve life the way you would like to. There is a great difference  between knowing with your mind and knowing with your inner self. The  latter brings forth from you spontaneous good thoughts, words and  actions because you then instinctively project the light of love that is  within you. This light is creative and capable of raising the very  atoms and vibrations of your whole world. And each time you think light  and good, you are the co-creator with God of a beautiful world and  humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ * * *​ 
_
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Faith Instead Of Religion
*_
_*




*_​ With all my heart and soul I do believe  that the new faith of the Aquarian Age is going to help us resolve every  one of the conflicts of our world and that this will eventually be  possible in harmonious ways and without further bloodshed. There has  been far too much of that in our world. With my inner vision I envisage  it as a place where national boundaries no longer exist and everybody  lives together in friendship and goodwill, peace and harmony with their  neighbours, locally, nationally and internationally.

The coming of the Age of Aquarius means that a new golden age is  dawning, an age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and equal  rights for every one of God’s children of the Earth, independent of  their gender and creed, the colour of their skin and nationality. By  thinking and dreaming about it as much as possible, whilst doing our  best to bring it into being in our own life, we help to bring it about. I  trust God’s great plan of life and believe that the day will come – in  the not too distant future – when the wisdom of the feminine will once  more be making its presence felt and voice heard much more powerfully.  In particular this is true for the women of countries where to this day  everything connected with the feminine is suppressed by religious  beliefs.

Through the adjustments that are being made everywhere in connection  with the application of the masculine and feminine forces, the balance  of our world will at last be restored. Through this the religious  beliefs that to this day are trying to dominate the world scene will be  reaching their natural end, making room for the faith of the Aquarian  Age: 
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​ On reflection ‘religion’ is probably not  quite the right word to use in connection with the new faith that is  now unfolding. As the word religion has too many unpleasant and negative  connotations for many, let’s replace it with ‘faith’. That is a much  better description of what is happening to us and our world now, in any  case. To my mind, the word ‘religion’ is a totally inadequate  description for the new faith of the Aquarian age. It cannot do justice  to what the new faith is about, which is infinitely more than what any  of the old belief systems could ever bring humankind.

There appears to be a great deal of controversy over the roots of the  word religion. Some argue that it comes from the Latin ‘religare’ – to  link or unite. Be that as it may, I feel that the old religions were  carefully designed to keep us away from discovering too early our own  Christ nature, the living God within. Creating the illusion of  separateness kept us from consciously reconnecting with and once more  taking possession of our eternal oneness with God, which nothing and  nobody could ever destroy. Showing us the way how to do just this that’s  what makes the new faith into the first religion in the true sense of  word. Yet, any of these things could only be revealed to us at the right  time, i.e. when the energies available to us and our world were right.  That’s what they are NOW! More about this in the chapter ‘The Origin Of My Truth’.

We are presently leaving behind six thousand years of patriarchy with  its religions that removed us farther and farther from the Source of our  being. But there is no need for blaming anyone for this because  everything that happened did so for the wise higher purpose of creating  an ever deepening impression that we are separate beings from God and  alone on the Earth plane. Through believing that we are struggling on  our own we learn to lesson to appreciate the value of the support of our  friends and helpers behind the veil of consciousness that separates our  world from theirs, when the time has come for rediscovering and  reconnecting with them. This is the reason why for a long time they have  to remain unseen and unknown to us earthlings.

This is not helped by the fact that the old religions are based upon and  supercharged with fear. It is highly likely that, if not in this  lifetime then in previous ones, we were systematically indoctrinated  with the fear of God and brainwashed into being afraid of anything  connected with the Divine. God and the Angel alone know how many earthly  lifetimes we have spent since losing the conscious awareness that  through the Divine aspect of our own nature we have always remained one  with God and all life. What a gift and reward awaits every one of us  after having spent hundreds, maybe thousands of lifetimes in physicality  of being disconnected from this part of our nature, when we eventually  discover that nothing could disrupt our oneness with God and that in  truth there is nothing to be afraid of re-entering into the state known  as Paradise. 

The new faith is bringing us something that none of the old religions  could ever give us and that is true faith. It has its foundations in a  deep inner certainty that we are safe and forever will be in the loving  hands of the Highest realms of life and Its Angels. Nothing will ever be  able to shake this trust and nobody will ever be able to take it from  us. Although our earthly mind is the receiver station into which the  wisdom from the Highest flows, this kind of knowledge is of the heart  and not the head alone. 

The new faith is based on a deep inner understanding of who we are,  where we once came from and one day shall be returning to. Knowing these  things with great certainty that is the prize and reward every soul  receives from the Universe for patiently enduring whatever our Karma may  still have to present us with. A pot of gold like no other awaits us at  the end of the rainbow of our evolutionary journey of many lifetimes on  the Earth plane and that is the renewed and healed relationship with  our Creator. And that brings us the indestructible certainty that God is  part of us as much as we are part of God and that thorough this we are  one with all life. 

Understanding the spiritual background of life and its processes much  better, we appreciate that God’s great plan of life, in which every one  of us has their allocated place, has always unfolded and will forever  continue to do so. Having learnt about the laws of life helps us to  trust implicitly that we shall always be safe and protected, nurtured  and cared for, the same as everybody else. This is how what once started  as a journey of spiritual infants on the descending arc of exploring  the lowest and darkest corners of life in physicality, eventually winds  up with us kneeling before the throne of the Highest. Now that we have  evolved into a mature and responsible adult of whom the wise ones in  charge of us and our world can be proud, they may even allow us to join  their ranks by applying for one of their apprenticeships. Who knows?

The faith of the new age is a creed that is no longer of the head and  earthbound, the way the old religions were. It is of the heart and  belongs to the superconscious realms of life, because it has its  foundation in the fact that every human heart is part of the living and  beating heart of the whole of Creation. Whichever way one looks at the  new faith, what could be more important in anyone’s life than finding  it? Our heart is the seat of truth. It knows the answers to all our  questions and what is right or wrong. And mine tells me that the  unification of all countries and their people, including India and  Pakistan’s, will come because it is predestined to be part of the Great  Architect’s evolutionary plan for us and our world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘All About Faith’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A World Without Religions Means A World Without War
*_
_*




*_
Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
 Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions.
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one.

John Lennon

​Being  of the head, the religions that to this day are with us still succeed  in separating us from each other. This is done through stirring hatred  and distrust against all who refuse to share their belief that their God  or their way to God is superior to any other, when in truth there never  has been more than one Highest authority of life. Such beliefs provide  the followers of the remaining patriarchal systems with the welcome  age-old excuse for warfare and terrorism that aims to destroy anything  that gets into the way of its fantasies. For as long as any of these old  religions remain part of our world there will be war somewhere with  their leaders continuing to dream of being top-dog of a religion that  rules our whole world.

This role can only be played by the new  faith of the Aquarian Age. The formula for a world at peace is a very  simple concept that is of the heart and therefore based on love and  wisdom, goodwill and truth. It invites all of us in and unites us. That  is the profound message of John Lennon’s masterpiece. Alas, to this day  there is war wherever religious fanatics are seeking supremacy over  others. The faith of the new age overcomes this by no longer being  purely of the mind. Instead it flows quite naturally from the wellspring  of all human hearts to the surface of their consciousness.

The  best definition of this process I found in Joanna Trollope’s novel ‘A  Passionate Man’. Archie is its main character. His father has died and  the local priest drops in and offers him and his wife to pray for the  deceased. When Archie refuses, the priest points out: ‘But you are  churchgoers. You are part of the Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is  at an end and he bursts out: ‘I may be a religious man – I may have a  deep religious sense – but I am not at all sure there is a God. Not our  God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means?  Are you so hidebound by your colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that  religion only means to you this frightful modern Church with its  doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion is an awakened sense of  some great controlling force, an awareness that above or beyond there is  not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this awareness of power and  possibility makes us strive ever onwards, morally, emotionally,  spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to do with the dreary  pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’

But where to  India and Pakistan stand in connection with this? In spite of the rich  store of spiritual wealth of heart and mind, body and soul of the  ancient civilisations and cultures in which India and Pakistan have  their roots, spiritually and materially the two countries are becoming  ever more impoverished. Much of this is due to their decaying social  systems dating back to the colonial times when the two warring factions  were still one.

Adding to the problems this creates are the  outdated religions of the patriarchy with their false beliefs of  masculine superiority over the feminine. That in my view is the cause of  one of the biggest dilemmas our whole world has to tackle and that is  over-population and the things that inevitably follow in its wake like  lack of food and clean water, poor education and inferior medical care.  The two countries shall get nowhere until they are ready to dig down to  the roots of these complex issues and making the necessary changes on  that level. This is extraordinarily difficult because the issues at  stake are the direct result of the patriarchy with its male domination,  which to this day is severely disturbing the balance of our world in  many countries.

It is the highest time that both genders in the  places concerned realise that every woman is part of the wisdom of the  Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine. Being one  of her many manifestation on the Earth plane, woman instinctively and  intuitively has a direct connection with the will and wishes of the  Great Mother. The Mother is the inner wisdom of women and men, the wise  one within. In men this part of their nature works from the  subconscious, whereas in women it is conscious. Woman’s inbuilt wisdom  knows where and when it is right to bring into being a new vehicle for  another earthly child of God. When left to her own devices, without  interference from anyone on the outer level of life, woman does know  when this is the case.

Another issue that is just as urgent faces  our whole world and that is humankind’s increasing inner longing for  finding fresh religious/spiritual expressions of their devotion to the  Divine aspects of life. In India and Pakistan, as well as other  countries this is giving rise to a kind of spiritualism that is based on  gurus and the cults that develop around them. Selling their wares to  the highest bidders, spiritualism in places like that is no longer  treated as something holy and sacred but is sold like goods in a giant  bazaar or market place. Communities are emerging whose aims often run  parallel to those of governments who are searching for new roads forward  to bring relief from its burning social issues, without creating ever  more dependency on other nation’s resources.

What to my mind is  presently standing in the way of progress is the mentality of the Indian  and Pakistani people, writes my Indian friend. Too much viciousness,  violence and hatred are hiding behind smooth façades. A great deal of  narcissism is also at work and I feel that the time has come for finding  different ways of dealing with these all too human character trace,  individually and collectively. Furthermore blame and shame issues are  clouding people’s judgement when they are trying to find the truth  behind the information of our mass media. It seems to me that too clear  this up, what we need most of all is more openness.

It is  necessary to walk our talk and declare our views and opinions, speaking  and writing about humankind’s changed needs and wishes at this  particular time of our evolutionary journey. May God and the Angels  grant ever more of us the courage to act in keeping with our true nature  to bring about the social reforms which India and Pakistan as well as  many other countries so urgently require. To achieve this some profound  changes in the religious perceptions of their leaders are necessary. I  know what a tall order this is, but I do believe that with the help and  will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains can be  moved, even this one.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Imagine’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Lamb Of God’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Origin Of My Truth
*_
_*




*_​‘In the fullness of time, we shall no  longer learn from others or from books. We shall find all knowledge  within ourselves, for we are part of all that ever has been and all that  ever shall be,’ White Eagle. That’s what for many years has been  happening to me. The knowledge the Angels are bringing you through me  are coming from the feminine aspect of the Divine, the Great Mother and  soul of the whole of Creation. This soul is the storehouse of the  memories of everything that ever happened anywhere and the wisdom that  was gained from it. 

The human soul is the soft, sensitive and vulnerable aspect of our  nature, women and men alike. Our soul is an integral part of the soul of  our world as well as the Great soul, the Mother of all life. Through  re-establishing our inner connection with the Goddess’s wisdom, in the  fullness of time all earthly selves will eventually learn how to tap  directly into Her knowledge. This is our Divine parents’ way of helping  us to release ourselves from the bondage with earthly life by finding  the answers to all the questions we may ever need to ask. The replies  received from this source are the truth. 

As we know by now, everything in the whole of Creation is connected with  and responding to each other. All life is subject to the Universal laws  and on the inner level everything is one and functions as one. In the  great plan of life all things have their allocated space and happen at  predestined times. Our race’s earthly education is not excluded from  this. As early on God’s spiritual wisdom and truth are too hard to grasp  for earthly minds, with the passing of time on the Earth it has been  changing and presenting itself in many different forms. 

This explains the need for the new myths and legends that appeared from  time to time. They are living proof that spiritual knowledge should not  be stored in waterproof containers and that there is no point in trying  to be too precise in defining it. The best we can do whilst playing the  role of earthlings is to accept that the Divine plan and its laws are  perfect and harmonious. The evolutionary process sees to it that  everything in the end works out for the highest good and greatest joy of  all, regardless of the fact that God’s way of going about it are  frequently extremely hard to comprehend for human minds. 

For some time now the Age of Aquarius has slowly but surely been moving  us and our world forwards into a period during which all of us  eventually will be freeing ourselves from slavery and oppressions of all  kinds, especially religious/spiritual ones. The autonomy of the new age  consists of being free to believe and follow what our heart, the  dwelling place of the living God within, tells us is true. Let’s take a  closer look at the structure of the energies of the Aquarian Age. The  deeper we move into this age, the more powerfully they will be  influencing us and everything else in our world. 

Astrologically the heart is the domain of Leo, the Sun’s own sign.  Aquarius and Leo are polar opposites in the zodiac. One is the sleeping  partner of the other. Aquarius as an Air sign is of the head and its  energies on their own are cold, logical and reasoning. In contrast to  this Leo as a Fire sign is of the heart, loving, warm and feeling.  Together they are the perfect combination for bringing God’s wisdom and  truth down to the Earth. An excessive amount of Leo’s fiery nature,  which may itself show as too much and misplaced enthusiasm, Aquarius  cools down to a warm and agreeable temperature. In return for this Leo  adds the warmth of its love to the coldness of the Aquarian energies.  The combined force of the two signs makes the Divine Waterbearer’s  knowledge pleasant and agreeable to us earthlings. 

It takes many lifetimes round the zodiac and in Leo to acquire the  ability to love wisely from the heart, the way our Creator loves us.  Young and less experienced souls during their times in Leo tend to put  loved ones on a pedestal to worship and adore them. This way of loving  eventually lifts itself onto ever more highly elevated levels. The more  we mature spiritually, the more the energies of Leo and Aquarius in us  join forces and work as one. During the early stages of our earthly  education Leo’s extreme selfishness and egotism are our hallmark. But  with the passing of time when our time in physicality nears its end,  this transforms itself into a love for humankind that worships and  adores the One who brought all of us into being, who nurtures and cares  for us and is sure to continue providing for any needs we may ever have.  

For as long as our earthly self still functions predominantly on the  outer level of our being, the desires of Air and Fire, head and heart,  being polar opposites, are frequently at loggerheads with each other.  But once we operate as well on the inner as the outer plane, they learn  how to work as one, ever more peacefully and harmoniously. Aquarius  represents the voice of God, which by the way I only found out recently.  Leo rules the human heart, which is the receptacle of the creative  ideas that are constantly flowing forth in great abundance from the  heartmind of the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above  us, directly into our human hearts. 

That’s how God’s wisdom and truth are presently finding their way ever  more freely and powerfully into any heart that is open to receive it.  This brings us the knowledge we need to release ourselves and our world  into the religious/spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age mentioned  earlier. For some time this kind of information was given through  spiritual mediums, like Grace Cooke. But because we are constantly  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, this by  now has changed into direct transmissions from the Highest levels of  life. Read more about this in the section ‘Learning To Fly’, either here or by following the link at the end of this chapter. 

My writings have always been part of this new approach. They represent my truth, which never was based on speculations, myths and legends. It consists of the knowledge that for some time has been flowing with ever increasing force from the source of our being directly into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. What a long time it had to wait until it could at last reveal itself to each one of us earthlings directly through our intuition = the inner teacher.

Bearing in mind that a human lifetime,  even if someone lives to one hundred, is but the twinkle of an eye in  terms of Eternity, I perceive the White Eagle quote at the beginning of  this chapter as a peek into humankind’s future. It speaks to us of  something that is going to happen in earthly life when our planet’s  transformation has been completed and our world is at peace. I do not  think for a moment that the words had ever been intended to undermine  the importance and validity of the teaching work of the institutions  that are presently so well love and cherished by many. 

‘The truth is not determined by what  makes you feel warm and safe, gets you most friends, makes people be  nice to each other, a cost-benefit analysis of holding a certain belief.  It is determined by reality and those who willingly compromise their  understanding of reality have to live in it. They just might find  themselves without a decent map.’ Zinnia Jones

‘The truth is not determined by what people think of it.’
Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘About White Eagle’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​
* * *

​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New World Teacher 
*_
_*




*_​ Becoming a saviour and redeemer first of  yourselves and then also of your world is every human soul’s highest  potential. To achieve this, each one of you first has to learn how to  work hand in hand with the Angels and Me, your Highest Self, the living  God within. This is done by praying for our guidance and protection, so  that we can come to your help and even for the most mundane things show  you how to go about things. The more you learn to do this and the more  highly evolved you become, the more you discover that you no longer have  any need for the teachings of those who came before you, be they  legendary figures or people who really once walked the Earth. 

Try us and you will soon find out that I, your Highest Self, truly do  know the answer to all your questions. They are coming to you  intuitively = your inner teacher. As soon as you appoint this part of  your being as your guru, you no longer require the prophecies and  forecasts of others. I am the wise one who has always dwelled in the  core of your being, your heart. I am the small still voice of  conscience. I have always tried to bring you the wisdom and truth of  your Highest or God Self, the living God within, so each one of you can  find out for themselves that I do know the way of all things. 

I am the long awaited new World Teacher, promised of old. For aeons I  have been waiting for the time when increasing numbers of you will be  calling upon Me and be willing to listen to Me and follow My guidance.  Neither the man of the Jesus legend nor any of the Sainted ones of your  world of past ages are going to appear in your midst, to lead and show  your race what is expected of all of you. The Age of Aquarius is with  you now and it is an age of equal rights and opportunities for all. This  quite naturally also means the same duties and responsibilities. In the  not too distant future neither human leaders nor followers will be  required any more. All shall lead by giving of their best for the  highest good of all and everyone will be glad to follow their example. 

Occasionally you will find that the insights I am giving you into one  theme and another differ from those that already exist in your world.  This is not surprising because I am trying to help your world to find a  better and more advanced understanding of the spiritual background of  earthly life. As I have pointed out many times before, spiritual  knowledge was never meant to be carved into stones, cast into moulds or  set in concrete. It grows and evolves like all other parts of life  throughout the whole of My Creation, including humankind. Evolution is  an essential part of the law of life and constant expansion is of vital  importance for it. The evolutionary spiral of life never stands still or  moves backwards, only forwards and upwards. Naturally, your race’s  understanding of My wisdom and truth is subject to this law. It too has  to grow and expand with the passing of time. 

For a long time now Stargazer writings have been providing Me with a  channel for bringing new hope, faith and trust in the basic goodness of  My great plan for all life. The development of your race is an integral  and important part of it. This applies as much to your present existence  on the Earth plane as to all other levels of life you will eventually  be reaching, individually and collectively. Stargazer’s jottings are  constantly bringing you fresh interpretations and a renewal of  understanding of My sacred wisdom and truth, My true nature and your  own. These writings are doing their share of establishing My Kingdom on  the Earth. They are an integral part of restoring the balance of your  world. This will continue until genuine and lasting peace has come to  every part of it.

Rest assured that all your prayers are heard and especially those who ask the way St Francis of Assisi once did: 
Make me a channel of Your peace. 
Where there is hatred, let me bring Your love,
Where there is injury, Your pardon, 
And where there is doubt, true faith in You.

Make me a channel of Your peace.
Where there is despair in life, 
Let me bring hope. 
Where there is darkness, only light 
And where there is sadness, ever joy.

Make me a channel of your peace. 
Where there is hatred, let me bring Your love. 
Where there is injury, Your pardon
And where there is doubt, true faith in You.

It is in pardoning that we are pardoned, 
In giving to all people that we receive, 
And in dying that we are born 
To Eternal life.

O Master, grant that I may not seek
So much to be consoled as to console, 
To be understood as to understand 
And to be loved as to love 
With all my heart and soul.
​ No-one can tell you how to open your  inner doors for entering into the oneness with Me and My Divine life,  which exists on the inner level of life and not as once believed  somewhere ‘out there’. Trying to do this mentally is pointless. On the  contrary, it is necessary for you to let go of all thinking, so you can  connect with Me through the world of your feelings and the love you feel  in your heart for Me and the life I am creating each day anew for all  of you. 

The only way of reconnecting with Me and My world is by making every  effort to bring forth from your innermost being My characteristics of  meekness, gentleness, humility, patience and peace of spirit, for they  too are yours. In your meditations and quiet contemplations dwell on  nothing but peace, goodwill, thankfulness, joy, beauty and as many of  your own highest attributes you can think of. The more you become like  Me, the more you are at one with Me. 

So, in all your endeavours attune yourself to My Spirit as best you know  how to. When faced with a particularly difficult situation, before  acting think to yourself: ‘How would God react to this?’ Contemplate on  My nature, My compassion, wisdom and love. Let everything else go and  dwell with Me in My spirit. By constantly living this way the small  point of light, the Divine spark in you, gradually expands more and more  until your whole being has become a golden Sun and a Christed one in  its own right. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer
*_
​ _*Part One
*_





​ The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands. 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer
*_
​ _*Part Two
*_
_*




*_​ In the fullness of time each one of us  will be able to lift ourselves and those around us above the vale of  misery and tears of Earth life, with its safely boarded up horizons and  its narrow field of vision. We are here to learn to fly on the wings of  the spiritual wisdom and truth that is waiting to come to every heart  and soul directly from the Source, through the intervention of  everyone’s own inner guidance, the living God within. Each soul in its  own right eventually reaches the point when we have been taught by our  life’s experiences that every one of our true needs will always be met,  without having to ask for anything. All we then want to do is to lift  those around us and our whole world on the spiritual wings we have grown  into the radiance of the Christ Star in the heartmind of God, to pray  for forgiveness so that healing and peace may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of  how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully focussed on the one we are  communicating with. When the Jesus story was given to our world we were  not yet to know that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend  and a symbolism for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo  in the course of their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner  conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the  power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required.  Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting  their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind  that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us  personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness  of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always  allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires.  But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come  to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that  everything must return to its source, including every one of our  thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find  its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be  extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely,  there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us  the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the  object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.    Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable. 

2.    Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious  mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within,  for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise  decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and  show you how to proceed. 

3.    Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world. 

4.    When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go  about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the  necessary changes will soon appear in your life. 

5.    Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you  or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them. 

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish  ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole  world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done  for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with  it. 

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them  at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and  wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only  if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within  it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in  Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the  Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for  providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways  that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and  the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day  many believe that he was a historical figure, who once walked in our  midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem  those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all  non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know  that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is  NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the  Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence  of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following  for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal  Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood  literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature  have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s  conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for  keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our  Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian  Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need  to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her  throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as  yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been  enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit  once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and  especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often  difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be  possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God  within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the  White Eagle book ‘The Still Voice’. This is an excellent little book  that contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the  Highest: ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source  from which all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation  and origin of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ  Spirit in the form of the Christ Star. It is Greatest Light and the  Highest Star of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who  truly call. No request for Its help goes unanswered, because true  prayers set up a vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts  straight to the Source of their being. if you are seeking healing, the  ministering Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who kneels before their Creator  on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total surrender  of your will to the will of God. While asking for the guidance and  protection of Its realms, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is  in Heaven. Thy will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in  me.’ There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something  good. It is God’s will is that the body of each one of His/Her children  of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole with all parts  integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that the beauty and  splendour of Earth life can be fully enjoyed. 

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts  and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother,  who is guiding you into this state of being.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth
*_






​In  St. Matthew 5:5 of the Jesus legend I told you: ‘Blessed are the meek,  for they shall inherit the Earth.’ This message to your world is as  valid and true now, as it was when I first gave it to you. Many of you,  My human children, are among the meek who are patiently and willingly  beavering away in the background of life working on your own healing  process. Even if nobody in your world has ever heard or seen them, every  step of the way we, the Angels, Masters, friends and helpers and I are  observing, guiding and protecting them and keeping them safe.

In  spite of all that the only true meek ones your planet has ever known  were never human souls, but the small creatures of the Earth. Since time  immemorial, they have been her true inheritors, especially the worms  and insects that crawl about on her, and the microbes and bacteria that  are invisible to earthly eyes without a microscope. Pay your respects to  the essential work these labourers are doing for and with Mother Earth  and therefore also on your behalves. They do not expect anything in  return and demand nothing apart from being allowed to pursue the lives  they have been given without too much human interference. These  creatures are the great recyclers of the Earth who were there long  before any of you appeared on the scene. They will still be there and  continuing with their work long after every last one of you, my beloved  human children, has outgrown their need for spending further lifetimes  in physicality.

Once more I remind you that there is no death.  There is only one life that is constantly pushing forwards and upwards  in vast evolutionary cycles. It will forever move you, your world and  all worlds on to new and higher levels of existence, bringing new  learning and understanding through fresh first hand experiences for  every single one of you. Many by now are realising the dreamlike quality  of life in physicality. They are right, it really is a dream and an  illusion, but nonetheless it has to be dealt with in the appropriate  manner by each one of you. Your earthly education can only be left  behind when your thought and behaviour patterns prove to Me that your  time for doing so has come.

Each one of you has been placed on  the Earth to eventually wake up to the realisation that you yourselves  are God. It was you who created the earthly dream world and  simultaneously you are the dreamer and the dream. You and I are one. I  dream My dreams and speak My sacred words and prayers through you. Those  who listen intently enough can join them and consciously become one  with Me. Humankind’s age-old yearning for a peaceful world to come is a  manifestation of My vision in you. Although thus far it had to remain  but a dream, now the time has come when hand in hand with the Angels and  Me you will be making this dream into a reality.

The wars of  your world have been and still are My teaching aids to show all of you  the value of peace, so that when it finally comes you are sure to  cherish, value and support it with all your might. Having known wars and  all manner of other troubles and strife in the past, you will then sing  My praises for having found true and lasting peace, within and without.  From then onwards this is going to be your most treasured possession.  You will safeguard it and make sure that no-one and nothing can ever  disturb and upset it again. Unfortunately, this is the only way I could  teach you, my human children of the Earth, the value of peace.

You  are experience. You are life itself and you are life experiencing  itself. Over the ages, through your prophets I told your world many  times that earthly life is but a dream. Yet, for a long time you could  not grasp that these words were trying to make it clear to you that in  truth you are always in Eternity. The deep inner understanding this  requires can only grow in human souls, each through their own first hand  experiences and learning from them. But now that you are at last waking  up to the realisation of your true nature, I beg of you not to delay  putting into practice whatever wisdom you find until you have reached  what you once used to think of as Eternity. Your work is on the earthly  plane. This is your school and here you must learn.

Those who  diligently pay attention to the education it can provide will never fail  and whatever may befall them, they cannot lose. There are no losers in  the whole of My Creation. As long as you learn willingly and apply your  whole being to making the Earth a better place for everybody, you can be  sure of counting among life’s winners. There is every reason why you  should trust Me implicitly because it always has been a vital part of My  great plan of life that good must prevail in the end. No matter how  dire things may sometimes look on the surface of life, good will  eventually triumph over every bit of evil that still exists in you and  your world. My light is My knowledge and wisdom, your power and Mine. I  share them with you to assist you with conquering every last shred of  darkness within and without.

Rest assured that you, your true  eternal Self, will never, never die – it cannot die. As I rise into your  conscious awareness and gradually take over your whole being, you will  discover that you yourself, each one of you, are the resurrection. You  are the life, the way and the truth. Live it, take possession of it and  endeavour to use whatever comes your way for the highest good of all  life, for you yourselves are God and everything that is in your world  and all worlds has been placed into your care and ultimately is your  responsibility. The people you encounter in our earthly existence and  also the things you require for your stays there were never meant for  you to cling onto like grim death. Each one is a gift from Me. You  borrow them for a certain predestined period only. I expect you to  return them to Me in at least as good condition, ideally in an improved  one, as you once received them.

For as long as your race has  populated My beautiful planet Earth, I have allowed you free access to  all lifeforms that share it with you. Now that you are evolving into  spiritual adulthood, your hearts and souls are beginning to understand  Mother Earth’s suffering and dilemmas. As a result, the wise ones among  you are now willing to take better care of her and all life that is in  her loving embrace. Having learnt from the mistakes of the past, these  pioneers and pathfinders for the dawning of the Age of Aquarius are  showing their love and respect to all of you by acting in ever more  responsible ways. By living simply and modestly, they have left behind  their role of one of Mother Earth treasures’ plunderers and are now  playing the part of one of her guardians and safe-keepers. 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth*_







​In  St. Matthew 5:5 of the Jesus legend I told you: ‘Blessed are the meek,  for they shall inherit the Earth.’ This message to your world is as  valid and true now, as it was when I first gave it to you. Many of you,  My human children, are among the meek who are patiently and willingly  beavering away in the background of life working on your own healing  process. Even if nobody in your world has ever heard or seen them, every  step of the way we, the Angels, Masters, friends and helpers and I are  observing, guiding and protecting them and keeping them safe.

In  spite of all that the only true meek ones your planet has ever known  were never human souls, but the small creatures of the Earth. Since time  immemorial, they have been her true inheritors, especially the worms  and insects that crawl about on her, and the microbes and bacteria that  are invisible to earthly eyes without a microscope. Pay your respects to  the essential work these labourers are doing for and with Mother Earth  and therefore also on your behalves. They do not expect anything in  return and demand nothing apart from being allowed to pursue the lives  they have been given without too much human interference. These  creatures are the great recyclers of the Earth who were there long  before any of you appeared on the scene. They will still be there and  continuing with their work long after every last one of you, my beloved  human children, has outgrown their need for spending further lifetimes  in physicality.

Once more I remind you that there is no death.  There is only one life that is constantly pushing forwards and upwards  in vast evolutionary cycles. It will forever move you, your world and  all worlds on to new and higher levels of existence, bringing new  learning and understanding through fresh first hand experiences for  every single one of you. Many by now are realising the dreamlike quality  of life in physicality. They are right, it really is a dream and an  illusion, but nonetheless it has to be dealt with in the appropriate  manner by each one of you. Your earthly education can only be left  behind when your thought and behaviour patterns prove to Me that your  time for doing so has come.

Each one of you has been placed on  the Earth to eventually wake up to the realisation that you yourselves  are God. It was you who created the earthly dream world and  simultaneously you are the dreamer and the dream. You and I are one. I  dream My dreams and speak My sacred words and prayers through you. Those  who listen intently enough can join them and consciously become one  with Me. Humankind’s age-old yearning for a peaceful world to come is a  manifestation of My vision in you. Although thus far it had to remain  but a dream, now the time has come when hand in hand with the Angels and  Me you will be making this dream into a reality.

The wars of  your world have been and still are My teaching aids to show all of you  the value of peace, so that when it finally comes you are sure to  cherish, value and support it with all your might. Having known wars and  all manner of other troubles and strife in the past, you will then sing  My praises for having found true and lasting peace, within and without.  From then onwards this is going to be your most treasured possession.  You will safeguard it and make sure that no-one and nothing can ever  disturb and upset it again. Unfortunately, this is the only way I could  teach you, my human children of the Earth, the value of peace.

You  are experience. You are life itself and you are life experiencing  itself. Over the ages, through your prophets I told your world many  times that earthly life is but a dream. Yet, for a long time you could  not grasp that these words were trying to make it clear to you that in  truth you are always in Eternity. The deep inner understanding this  requires can only grow in human souls, each through their own first hand  experiences and learning from them. But now that you are at last waking  up to the realisation of your true nature, I beg of you not to delay  putting into practice whatever wisdom you find until you have reached  what you once used to think of as Eternity. Your work is on the earthly  plane. This is your school and here you must learn.

Those who  diligently pay attention to the education it can provide will never fail  and whatever may befall them, they cannot lose. There are no losers in  the whole of My Creation. As long as you learn willingly and apply your  whole being to making the Earth a better place for everybody, you can be  sure of counting among life’s winners. There is every reason why you  should trust Me implicitly because it always has been a vital part of My  great plan of life that good must prevail in the end. No matter how  dire things may sometimes look on the surface of life, good will  eventually triumph over every bit of evil that still exists in you and  your world. My light is My knowledge and wisdom, your power and Mine. I  share them with you to assist you with conquering every last shred of  darkness within and without.

Rest assured that you, your true  eternal Self, will never, never die – it cannot die. As I rise into your  conscious awareness and gradually take over your whole being, you will  discover that you yourself, each one of you, are the resurrection. You  are the life, the way and the truth. Live it, take possession of it and  endeavour to use whatever comes your way for the highest good of all  life, for you yourselves are God and everything that is in your world  and all worlds has been placed into your care and ultimately is your  responsibility. The people you encounter in our earthly existence and  also the things you require for your stays there were never meant for  you to cling onto like grim death. Each one is a gift from Me. You  borrow them for a certain predestined period only. I expect you to  return them to Me in at least as good condition, ideally in an improved  one, as you once received them.

For as long as your race has  populated My beautiful planet Earth, I have allowed you free access to  all lifeforms that share it with you. Now that you are evolving into  spiritual adulthood, your hearts and souls are beginning to understand  Mother Earth’s suffering and dilemmas. As a result, the wise ones among  you are now willing to take better care of her and all life that is in  her loving embrace. Having learnt from the mistakes of the past, these  pioneers and pathfinders for the dawning of the Age of Aquarius are  showing their love and respect to all of you by acting in ever more  responsible ways. By living simply and modestly, they have left behind  their role of one of Mother Earth treasures’ plunderers and are now  playing the part of one of her guardians and safe-keepers.
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​
* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?
*_
_*




*_​ When our times in the realities of Earth  life are drawing to their close, to enable us release ourselves we need  to evolve into one of the lambs of God. This is done by following our  inner guidance and meekly surrendering our earthly self to the  protection and guidance of our Highest or God Self. As demonstrated by  the legend of the Master Jesus, it is necessary to freely and willingly  endure whatever it takes to settle our karmic debts. In due course we  shall reap the just rewards for all our efforts. Read more about this in  ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’.

For some time now our planet and all its life has been subject to a  demanding spiritual transformation. Even the tiniest contribution one of  us makes to alleviate the suffering of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms is  of vital importance and counts. Every lifetime we are allowed to spend  on the Earth is in truth a rare and precious gift. The present one is  potentially an extra special one for those who have matured into  spiritual adulthood and are ready to take on the duties this brings with  it. If we get things right and work as hard as we can on overcoming and  rising above the desires of our lower nature and its character, this  lifetime could be the last one as a physical being. 

In order to reach this evolutionary landmark words are not enough. It is  necessary to walk our talk and prove through our thoughts, words and  actions our willingness to shoulder the responsibility of being a  caretaker and guardian of our planet. This means meekly obeying the  instructions of our inner guidance where and when to exert our  influence, to enable us to do our best and freely give of the gifts the  Universe has bestowed upon us.

To help us reach this evolutionary point in the journey of earthly life,  we need to bravely and persistently work our way through all inner and  outer obstacles and adversities we encounter. This is made easier by  firmly keeping our inner vision fixed on the Highest Star and the  Greatest Light. This ensures that we are making good progress on the  evolutionary spiral of life. The more we strive to live in peace and  harmony with ourselves and everything that is in our world, the greater  and more valuable a contribution we are making towards our race’s  healing process. 

As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation. Our thinking processes provide each one of us with the power  to change our own individual energies as well as those of our whole  world. The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with  all life and we are here so that we may introduce and practise these  ideals on the Earth plane. When we are working with kindness and love in  our hearts for all God’s creatures, we are doing our share of  converting humankind from a race of warriors of past ages into the  peacemakers of the Aquarian Age.

This is how we prove ourselves worthy of being allowed to continue with  our role as caretakers and guardians of the Earth in the new world that  is slowly beginning to emerge. Our just reward we shall receive not in  some kind of never-never land but in the here and now, through returning  to the realities of our vastly changed home planet, if that is what we  wish for our next lifetime. Those who choose this option will be allowed  to take part in earthly life – whatever that may mean when the planet  has completed its transformation and it has become a peaceful place  where all live and work together in peace and harmony. Greed and  selfishness will be unknown factors because everybody is taking what  they need – no more and no less. 

Before deciding what we may want for our future and whether this will  include another lifetime on the Earth, from the world of spirit we shall  be watching the proceedings there with the greatest interest. How good  it will be to witness humankind’s age-old dream of peace, love and  goodwill between people and nations at long last becoming a reality in  earthly life. Just imagine and visualise it as a place where the  characteristics and desires of everyone’s lower earthly nature have been  overcome and left behind for good. As a result, sickness, violence and  crime have disappeared and concepts like greed and selfishness are  unknown factors. And that I believe is the true meaning of St. Matthew  5:5: ‘Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the Earth.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Golden Age Of Plenty
*_
​ 




​ Aquarius is the sign of group  consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of technological and scientific  progress, as well as of hopes and dreams. In the Age of Aquarius  humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams will find fulfilment  for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in hand with the Angels  and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal world of your dreams  during this age. It will come about through ever more of you becoming  aware of your true nature and acting in keeping with the spiritual  knowledge you are finding. 

The time is closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will  give of their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In  this way hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will  gradually become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on  amassing too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know  only too well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like  leaden weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the  spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential  in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic  accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution  towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and  harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for  you?

Know that no matter what may ever come  to pass for you and your world, you will always be safe. At all times  there will be a happy ending – if not in this lifetime, then in another  or maybe another one still. Everything that happens is part of My great  plan for all life, and nothing has ever taken place in your world or any  other against My will. All is well and rests securely in My loving  hands and so it shall be forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the  true and eternal part of any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My  love and nurture your souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by  following My guidance from deep within you, for that is where every  soul’s very own special key to eternity is hidden.

I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each  and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and  transition from one age to another. You and your world have always  rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue  without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of  life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My  plan.

None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be  with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests  and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and  venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always  be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget  that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of  Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all  worlds – and forever will be. 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Godhead Dreams Through Us
*_
​ _*




*_​ We are part of God and God is part of us –  we are God. The Godhead experiences itself through us and dreams its  visions through us. At the same time, we are the dreamer and the  dreamed. In one human soul God experiences itself as having great riches  of the Earth, in another it is spiritual ones of freedom and ultimate  release from the shackles of our planet. One dream is not better than  another. Each is merely a different kind of learning and God getting to  know different aspects of Itself.

 The Sagittarian wanderlust is but one  expression of God’s thirst for knowledge and ours. Another one is the  Cancerian’s need for getting to know the joys of staying at home, of  domesticity, marriage and parenthood. Appreciating this brings a measure  of peace to us and our world straight away. It also stops us from  creating difficult Karma by sending out hurtful and unloving thoughts,  which must eventually return to us, to those who fail to understand our  perception of life, because theirs is a different one.

The realisation that this is only for one  lifetime adds to the liberating influence of our newly found  understanding. For example, it stops Sagittarians from declaring their  Cancerian friends to be stilly stick-in-the-muds. Cancerians in turn  need no longer get sick and tired of their Sagittarian friends, pointing  the finger at them as rolling stones that gather no moss and who shy  away from responsibilities. It has ever been that one person’s meat is  another one’s poison, and as we have just seen for wise reasons. Let’s  trust the Universe; it does know what it is doing much better than we do  most of the time!
 
  From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Dream*_

_*




*_​The Universe dreams its dreams through  us, so that we can do our share of grounding them in earthly life and  making them into a reality there. As long as we go where our inner  guidance tells us and endeavour to give of our best at all times, it is  highly likely that in due course we shall succeed. My favourite dream is  of Mother Earth as a place where the people of all nations are living  together in peace and harmony, where wars, violence and crime, hunger  and homelessness, sickness and suffering no longer exist. I know that  dreams have the power of coming true, especially when – in spite of the  tests and trials that are inevitable on the individual and collective  pathway through earthly life – we hold onto them and have faith in the  high and holy destiny that at the end of their earthly education awaits  every one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

There is talk about a new golden age * that will come on the Earth. The  selfishness, greed and corruption that are part of the lower earthly  aspect of humankind’s nature will then have been overcome and are no  longer known. As Mahatma Ghandi once said: ‘Mother Earth has enough for  everyone’s needs, but not for everyone’s greed.’ The golden age is going  to come about in quite a natural way the more of us are becoming aware  of their true nature and are acting responsibly because they have  willingly left the desires of their earthly nature behind and are now  following the guidance of their Highest or God Self. At that point of  our development, our life experiences have taught us that all our needs  will always be met. Therefore, we don’t find it difficult to merely take  what we need and happily leave the rest for those following behind. We  rest safely in the knowledge that, the more we do this the more there  will be enough for everybody. Hoarding things and over-consuming for us  belong to the past and we do our best to recycle as much as possible.

And that’s how we, all of us together, slowly but surely are going to  bring the new golden age into being. Young and insufficiently evolved  souls will no longer be reincarnating onto the Earth when her  transformation is complete. Having finished with the early parts of our  earthly education, they will cease to be required as teaching aids. So,  what can any one of us do to make this dream into a reality? For as long  as we are not afraid to ask God and the Angels to show us how to go  about it, there is no reason why any of our dreams of the future should  remain unfulfilled. It is true that with the help and will of God and  the Angels all things are possible *, but it needs to be born in mind  that things cannot happen until our karmic debts have been fully  redeemed. Irrespective of what may still be in store for us individually  and collectively and which tasks are waiting to be attended to, the  evolutionary spiral of life stops for nobody. It never goes into  backward motion and all lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation are  ceaselessly moving with it. 

Treachery, falseness, jealousy and exploitation will also belong to the  past. Instead we are all doing our best to support each other,  especially in our creative endeavours. Because of this there is going to  be a great blooming of all manner of artistic expressions. To make this  kind of dream into a reality on the Earth plane, all we have to do is  to place it into the loving hands of God and the Angels and work hard on  making it come true. Whenever this happens anywhere, they are only too  happy to do the rest. 

Many of us have been dreaming of a peaceful world for a long time. And  because of millions of contributions towards this end, many positive,  good and beautiful things as expressions of humankind’s higher evolved  nature are already manifesting themselves in many places, without being  reported about. I believe that by now they are outweighing the negative  and ugly, evil and destructive things that emanate from our race’s lower  unevolved nature. Alas, our mass media seem to have got into the habit  of reporting too much about the latter. Is this because good things  don’t sell newspapers and fill airtime on the many radio and TV channels  that are now available, every one of them hungry for what they consider  to be the juiciest titbits of news?

Be that as it may, you and I have been granted the gift of another  earthly lifetime so God and the Angels can teach us, with the help of  our inner guidance, how to counteract the spreading of negativity and  fear. Each one of us is here to make their contribution towards laying  the foundations for the good, happy and wholesome future, towards which  our whole world has inexorably been moving for a long time. Even while  we were still unaware of what was happening to us and our world, that’s  what all of us have always been doing and that never alone, but hand in  hand with God and the Angels. Now that ever more of us are waking up to  their true nature and understand what is at stake, this process can be  speeded up considerably by paying attention to our inner guidance. 

And so, bearing in mind that many small people, in many small places,  doing many small things can change our world, let’s roll up our sleeves –  figuratively speaking – and get to work in the most positive and  constructive ways we can think of. Each time we notice that something  good is being done by someone, we can support their efforts by refusing  to wonder what kind of motivations could be hiding behind what’s visible  on the surface. It is better by far to focus and hold onto that which  is already good, right and beautiful in our world. 

And when one of our world leaders finally begins to show signs of  working for peace and goodwill, we awakened ones can support them  because we know that, even for as long as someone is not consciously are  of it themselves, ultimately every human being has always responded to  the impulses received from their Highest or God Self, the Universal  Christ, in whom we are all one. S/He has always been guiding each one of  us and our world forwards and upwards on the individual and collective  evolutionary spiral. The Sun in our birthcharts by sign and house  position shows the direction in which we as individuals shall be moving  for the whole of our present lifetime.

A great deal can be achieved on the inner level of life by directing our  thoughts to humankind’s higher or Christ nature, the part of everybody  that is all good. At the moment of a new spirit’s entry into earthly  education, a tiny spark from the Great Light of the Universal Christ is  implanted in the deepest innermost recesses of its soul. This is  everybody’s first soul memory and from the word go, the spirit and its  soul are constantly responding to the pull of the light of the Christ  Star, the light of all lights and the Sun above and behind the Sun in  the sky above us in earthly life. Lifetime after lifetime its love keeps  on drawing us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Love and light are the greatest powers in the whole of Creation with  whose help quite literally anything can be conquered. Spiritual  knowledge is light and not knowing is darkness. And once the power of  God’s love and light begins to shine through our words, wherever they go  darkness cannot resist for long, but dissolves. And because everything  that is good, right and beautiful is motivated by love, every bit of it  has the power to absorb some of that which is still evil, ugly and  destructive in our world. The love behind it has the power of  transmuting it into blessing and healing energies for all life.  Therefore, the more good we send into our world, the more of its  darkness is going to be absorbed it and transformed by power of God’s  love and light. 

In the golden age oppression and slavery, especially of the religious  kind, humankind’s main excuse for practically continuous warmongering  for thousands of years, will finally have gone from our world. There  will then be:
Only one religion, the religion of love.
One country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
One race, the race of humankind.
One gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
One language, the language of the heart.
One God, the God of love,
The Divine Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
Known by everybody as
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

And that, dear Friends, is my dream.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’*_

_*If I Can Dream*_

_*




*_
I dream of a world where 
Lights are burning brighter and 
Birds flying higher in clearer and bluer skies.
If I can dream of such a better land,
Where all human beings walk hand in hand,
Tell me why, oh why should this dream not come true?

If I can dream that there will be
Peace and understanding sometime,
That winds of Heaven shall blow away 
Humankind’s doubts and fears
And take us to the place that’s ruled by 
The Christ Star, the Light of all Lights,
That brings new hope to everyone,
Tell me why, oh why should such a place not appear?

Our world has been lost in clouds 
That held too much rain.
We’ve been trapped in it and troubled by pain.
But as long as we have the strength to dream,
We can redeem ourselves and our world,
Through learning to fly on the wings of 
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth.

Deep in my heart questions are trembling
And I am sure that the answers
Are going to appear somehow,
For through the darkness of our world
The Christ Light beckons and calls us home
Into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own.
And for as long as I can think,
Talk and stand,
Walk and dream, 
I shall believe with all my heart and soul
That my dream is in the process of coming true, 
Right here and now.

Aware that our thoughts create our reality,
Instead of dwelling on the unpleasant things 
In our world,
I enjoy dreaming and thinking of the new Earth
And so do my share of bringing it about.

Walter Earl Brown
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘If I Can Dream’

​The original song was made famous by    Elvis Presley. It was notable for its use of direct quotations of Martin   Luther  King, Jr. Elvis recorded it in June 1968, two months after   King’s  assassination.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
 * * *  ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeing God In Everything*_

_*



*_

When we recognise that God is in everything
And therefore in us, 
We see the Divine in a grain of sand and every flower
As an outer manifestation of the inner Heavenly realms.
God’s great plan of life then reveals itself
In everything that is and this lays the key to
Infinity into the palms of everyone’s own hands.
One becomes aware that every moment
Of our human existence is part of Eternity.

William Blake
Edited by Aquarius

Please follow the link below to take a look at God in:

‘The Animal World Of Feelings’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow*_

_*



*_

The love I have for You,
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Is only a shadow of Your love for me;
Only a shadow of Your love for me,
Your deep, abiding love.

My own belief in You, my Truly Beloved,
Is only a shadow of Your faith in me;
Only a shadow of Your faith in me,
Your deep and lasting faith.

My life is in Your hands,
My life is in Your hands. 
My love for You does grow, my God.
In me Your light does shine.

The dream I have today, Great Spirit,
Is only a shadow of Your dreams for us and our world,
Only a shadow of all that will be,
If we but follow You.

I dream of Mother Earth as a place
That is at peace, where sickness and hunger,
Warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption,
And even death have been overcome.

The joy I feel about this, my God,
Is only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Now we are meeting face to face.

Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Only A Shadow’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’
​
 * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Memo From God
*_
​ _*




*_​ This is God speaking. Just a quick note  to remind you that today, the same as every day, I am waiting to help  you handle any kind of problem you may encounter, even though I am  unwilling to do the work for you. If I did, you would not learn anything  and your consciousness could not expand with wisdom and truth. That’s  why I only assist those who are willing to help themselves. I am the  wise one, the living God within you, who knows the answers to all your  questions and knows the way that is right for you in any given moment. I  cannot save and redeem anyone. You alone can do this and each has to do  it for themselves, because you are responsible for yourself, every  thought, word and action and ultimately also for the state of your  world.

Nonetheless, whatever your endeavours may be, attend to them with a  happy heart and let nothing spoil your day, as My Angels and I are  constantly with you. We never leave you. We are as much part of you as  you are of us. That’s why we could not desert you if we wanted to, which  of course we do not. In your mind create yourself a spot called  ‘something for God to attend to’. And whenever life confronts you with  situations that you find too difficult or hard to handle on your own,  place them into it and leave things to the Angels and Me. We attend to  everything, but in My time and not yours. With our help any kind of  problem can be overcome and resolved. 

Once you have placed something into this spot, do not hold onto it by  worrying about it. The way will be shown and the answers you are seeking  will come to you intuitively. Suddenly you will know and everything  comes clear in your mind. That’s how the Angels and I have always tried  to communicate with you through the innermost world of your feelings,  where we dwell. We are the small still voice of your conscience and from  now on let us show you how to go about everything. This sets you free  to focus on the many wondrous and magical things that are a natural part  of your earthly existence. 

If you decide to share this with your friends, I thank you for it. You  could be touching their lives in ways you will never be aware of, for I  work in mysterious and beautiful ways. And now, a blessed day to you, My  beloved child of the Earth. 
With love – God,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sublime And Essential Things






*_​ In the fullness of time every human  being evolves into a healer, lightbringer and Christed one in their own  right. When we are sharing with those around us some of the spiritual  knowledge we have gathered along the pathway of our life, we are playing  this part. This way of spreading the light of God’s wisdom and truth  feeds into the good and positive stream of consciousness of our world  and at the same time disperses more of our race’s darkness of ignorance.  Through such actions the stream grows ever more radiant and powerful.  Gradually it absorbs more and more of the shadowy areas in the  individual and collective consciousness of our world into itself and  transmutes them into blessing and healing energies that flow into  everything that exists in our world and from there into the whole of  Creation. 

The following is the essence of advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo,  when it comes to sharing our knowledge: ‘About sublime and essential  things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you converse  with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the frivolous,  be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the flower of  your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are not ready for it,  be on your way smilingly, because you know that they will come to what  you have found in their own time. Should someone pick up your petal,  examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and discreetly allow them  a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic inner garden. Tell them  of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything.  Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter their minds, to act as a  key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the only true freedom there is  for humankind: spiritual freedom!’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
​ 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Come And Share My Dreams
*_
​ 




​ _Had I the Heavens’ embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and the half-light,

I would spread the cloths under your feet.
But I, being poor, have only my dreams.
I have spread my dreams under your feet.
Tread softly, because you tread on my dreams._

William Butler Yeats
​ If the cloths of the Heavens were mine  to give, I too would spread them under your feet. Being but a stargazer  and poor like the poet, all I can do is share with you my hopes and  dreams for our world through the Wisdom from the Stars I have been  allowed to gain access to. And so I am spreading them before you  instead. Please tread softly when, by partaking from what I have to  give, you walk on my dreams.

My dreams are of a peaceful world where human beings live and work  together in peace and harmony. Instead of exploiting, oppressing and  enslaving those around them, unselfishly they help and support each  other wherever they can. All accept responsibility for themselves, each  other and our world. Everybody is a wise one who has taken charge of  their character and with it their own destiny and that of our world.  People are tolerant and patient with each other. They have a kind and  loving word not only for their nearest and dearest but for everyone,  including members of other races and cultural backgrounds. Pulling in  the same direction, all together we are moving forwards and upwards into  an ever more peaceful and prosperous present and future.

Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all  peoples, nations and ultimately all life. It symbolises revolution,  renewal, transfiguration and transmutation. In the Age of Aquarius, now  upon us, humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations personally and  collectively are going to find their fulfilment, on every level of our  existence. Now, imagine for a moment that we are already in the midst of  this new golden age. Hunger, starvation, sickness, violence and crime  are no longer known. We co-exist with honesty and integrity. Lying,  cheating and corruption have long been forgotten. Religions, humankind’s  age-old favourite excuse for spreading hatred and bigotry, warfare and  destruction, have vanished because all on this plane of life are awake  to their true nature. They have re-established their inner connection  and direct link with our Creator. Hand in hand with God and the Angels  all life once again moves smoothly along, the way it once did in past  golden ages.

During the final assault on the peak of the spiritual mountain of being  reunited with our Creator, the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers  from the world of light showed us ever more peaceful and loving ways of  being. They taught us that every human soul can beneficially influence  the flow of their own destiny and that of our world by seriously working  on the improvement of their character through bringing forth only the  best and highest of our inner qualities. Thus we transformed our  weaknesses into strength and further enhanced and made best possible use  of the characteristics that had already been developed by us into  strong and positive ones in other lifetimes. 

Making this peaceful dream world into a reality on the Earth plane is  why I am spreading the cloth of my dreams at your feet in this part of  the Stargazer’s Astro Files. The same as all my other writings, it has  been woven with many colours, lots of love and a great deal of care. All  those who are willing to work with me on making our dream world into a  reality on the Earth plane, I ask to proceed gently and with kindness,  for you will be walking not only on my dreams but also your own. And  they, in the final analysis, are the visions of God and the Angels for  our whole race and  our world.

We are part of God and God is part of us – we are God. The Godhead  experiences itself through us and dreams its visions through us. At the  same time, we are the dreamer and the dreamed. In some human souls the  Great Father/Mother of all life experiences itself in great material  riches of the Earth, in others it dreams of spiritual wealth and hopes  for the freedom and ultimate release from the shackles of our planet in  the Age of Aquarius. One dream is not better than any other. Each is  merely a different kind of learning and our Creator getting to know  different aspects of Itself.  
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Creatively’
•    ‘Transforming Weaknesses Into Strengths’
•    ‘The Godhead Dreams Through Us’
•    ‘My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts’
​ 
 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Loving God’s Way*_

_*




*_​Love is the law of life and the greatest  force in the whole of Creation. And when I accept you the way you are  and you accept me as I am, together we are creating a solid foundation  of love for a friendship that will last beyond our present lifetime, if  we so wish. During the early stages of humankind’s earthly education  differences frequently arise that drive a wedge into people’s  relationships. For example we find it impossible to accept each other,  the way they are. We have our own preconceived ideas of how people  should be, especially when we are interested in and care about them. The  more deeply we love someone, the more we may feel we have a right to  change them. 

In truth, no-one has the right to criticise or try to change the  behaviour of any other human being. All of us together have been placed  in this life so that we can simultaneously play the role of teacher and  pupil. To enable us to create good and lasting relationships and  friendships our first requirement is learning to love the way the Great  Father/Mother of all life loves every one of us and that is wisely,  totally and unconditionally. Each one of us is a spark of their only  born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ. And that is the  all-wise and all-loving one within every one of us, who has been waiting  for a long time to develop from a mere spark into a brightly shining  beacon of love. 

The Christ spirit is everyone’s own inner guidance, the wise one or  living God within, the small still voice of our conscience, who knows  the answers to all our questions and can tell us reliably which way of  action is truly best for us in any given situation. That’s how  the  Universe has always been trying to guide and protect us against harming  and destroying ourselves, for in truth each one of us is a young God in  the making. When at last we become aware of this and start paying  attention to our inner guidance and follow its advice, it shows us how  to rebuild our whole life and especially our relationships by placing  them onto a firm foundation of love. 

God allows each one of us the freedom to make their own choices and we  are here to learn how to do so wisely and lovingly. The Great  Father/Mother accepts each one of us the way we are at any given moment.  S/He knows that we are always at the peak of our evolutionary  development and whenever we fail and make mistakes, that we shall learn  from them and do better next time. It makes no difference whether  someone is rich or poor, especially in spirit. Those who to this day are  spiritually poor will also be led by their very own living God within,  when for them the time for doing so has come. They too will then be  guided to greener pastures and where the waters of consciousness are  running clear and pure. 

Wise ones know that every human being is a many-faceted jewel, a  precious and unique being and specially gifted in some way. That’s why  they would not dream of trying to change others. They accept them and  encourage them to be themselves in everything they do, following their  inner guidance instead of paying too much attention to what people have  to say. I want you to know that I love you just the way you are. And if  you are willing to love me the way I am and let me be, our relationship  has been built on the solid foundation of Divine love, the kind that is  indestructible. It can never be taken away or destroyed by anything in  the whole of Creation and if that isn’t worth seriously working on,  please tell me what is.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Searching For Wisdom And Understanding
*_
​ 




​ Spending many lifetimes on the earthly  plane is an essential part of every human being’s evolutionary pathway.  The higher purpose of each one is to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding of God’s true nature and our own. This goes hand in hand  with the discovery of the true meaning of our existence. The question of  how this treasure can be found has occupied humankind for a very long  time. The abundance of memorable sayings on this theme bears witness to  it. So let’s take a closer look at some of them. Marie  Curie, 1867-1964, wrote: ‘Nothing  in life is to be feared, it is  only  to be understood. Now is the time  to understand more, so that we  may  fear less.’ And as Albert  Einstein, 1879-1955, pointed out: ‘Any  fool  can know. The point is to  understand.’ You can be sure that it does  not  come from reading books  alone. You may know something because you  have  read about it somewhere  and still be a long way from understanding  it.  So, how does one find  understanding? It grows quite naturally and   organically within us when  we just live our lives and move ever   forwards, being mindfully  present during all our experiences, making   sure to feel our feelings  and listen to the inner guidance we receive   through them. That no  doubt is why Søren Kierkegaard, 1813-1855,   concluded: ‘Life can only  be understood backwards, but it must be lived   forwards.’ 

This is hardly surprising, as the very reason for granting us the gift    of another lifetime is that we should grow some more in wisdom and    understanding, compassion and love. This is why Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,    1926-2004, observed: ‘The most beautiful people are those who have  known   defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and have found their way out  of the   depths. These persons have gained an appreciation, a  sensitivity and an   understanding of life that fills them with  compassion, gentleness and a   deep loving concern. Beautiful people do  not just happen, they have to   evolve.’ 

In the beginning of its evolutionary cycle on the Earth plane, our small    lower earthly self, thus far unaware of its own true nature and the    Universal laws that rule the whole of God’s creation, goes on the    rampage. It heartily hates anything that gets in the way of its wishes    and so it ventures forth into killing, slaughtering, hurting and  hating,   if an opportunity for it arises torturing and maiming the  object of  its  desires, sadistically enjoying and revelling in the  misery of those  who  are at its mercy. 

As a consequence of God’s laws, in subsequent lifetimes the deeds we    once dished out to others return to us and we get to know first hand    what suffering means. In the course of many earthly sojourns, because we    now know how physical, emotional and spiritual pain feels, the    characteristics of our Highest or God Self  stir within us and we begin    to feel more compassionate and loving towards the suffering of others.    Hence Gautama Buddha’s advice: ‘Resolve to be tender with the young,    compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and  tolerant   with the weak and wrong. Sometime in your life, you will have  been all   of these.’ Not only sometime in our present lifetime, but in  all of  them  is each one of us sure to have undergone these stages of   development. 

Once we are equipped with the gift of hindsight, in our reflections and  meditations  it becomes easier to draw the wisdom and understanding we  are meant to gain from all our experiences. Every new lifetime for each  one of us brings sufficient opportunities for doing so and that  applies  to each individual as well as to companies and other organisations of  all kinds, nations and our whole world. 

Our redemption consists of any kind of suffering we have to endure, be  it physical, mental or spiritual and what we have learnt from it.  Whether we have made any spiritual progress as a result of what we have  gone through reveals itself to the wise ones in charge of us in our  behaviour. We are now meeting every manifestation of life with kindness  and compassion, tolerance and love, not only those who are in distress  but also our younger and less experienced siblings in the family of  life, who so far know no better than inflicting pain onto others. 

Anything we do to alleviate someone’s suffering, irrespective of who  they are and where they are coming from, helps our Christ nature to  flourish. Becoming aware again of our immortality, our appetite for  death and destruction goes from us forever and is replaced by our Christ  nature. That’s the only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem  anyone. And because on the inner level all life is one, when one of us  has gone through this process and developed their Christ nature, the  whole human race and its world are simultaneously moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. This is how every human  being in due course is going to evolve into a saviour and redeemer of  humankind and our world.

‘Understanding is the first step to acceptance, and only with acceptance    can there be [healing and] recovery.’ J.K. Rowling in ‘Harry Potter   and  the Goblet of Fire’

‘Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to a better understanding of ourselves.’ C.G. Jung – ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’.

‘Just because you don’t understand something doesn’t mean it isn’t so.’ Lemony Snicket in ‘The Blank Book’

‘Try to understand people. If you understand each other, you will be    kind to each other. Knowing a person well never leads to hate and almost    always leads to love.’‘  John Steinbeck

‘One of the truly bad effects of religion is that it teaches us that it    is a virtue to be satisfied with not understanding.’ Richard Dawkins  in   ‘The God Delusion’

‘For me, it is far better to grasp the Universe as it really is than to    persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring.’ Carl Sagan in    ‘The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark’

‘Those who know, do. Those that understand, teach.’ Aristotle

‘Sometimes it’s not enough to know what things mean, sometimes you have to know what things don’t mean.’ Bob Dylan

‘Read not to contradict and confute, nor to believe and take for    granted, nor to find talk and discourse, but to weigh and consider. Some    books are to be tasted, others to be swallowed and a few to be chewed    and digested. That is, some books are to be read only in parts,  others   to be read but not curiously, and some few to be read wholly  and with   diligence and attention.’ Francis Bacon

‘Rabbit’s clever,’ said Pooh thoughtfully.
‘Yes,’ said Piglet, ‘rabbit’s clever.’
‘And he has Brain.’
‘Yes,’ said Piglet, ‘rabbit has Brain.’
There was a long silence.
‘I suppose,’ said Pooh, ‘that’s why he never understands anything.’  
A.A. Milne in ‘Winnie-the-Pooh’

This contains the message that for as long as we just think about   things, without applying the knowledge we are finding to real life   situations to test and try them in order to learn from them, we may   considered to be clever by those around us, in spite of the fact that we   understand very little. Knowledge is of the head, cold and clear as   crystal, without warmth. But wisdom and understanding can only grow in   any one of us organically by intrepidly scaling the heights and wading   through the depths of the human predicament, never through book-learning   alone. Wisdom and understanding dwell in our hearts and flow forth  from  there with the language of love. 

Everything that is in our lives is in truth a gift for helping us to   grow ever more heaven-tall. The more readily we accept this and because   of this knowledge endeavour to move with the flow of our lives, the  more  easily life itself can turn into our teacher. By accepting with  grace  and gratitude whatever the Universe brings, instead of struggling   against it, the deeper our understanding shall grow and the swifter  our  evolutionary progress will move us forwards on upwards. 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ ** * **​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Discernment
*_
_*



*_​
The most treasured possession that any soul can and indeed has to develop on its way back home into the oneness with God is the ability to discern between concepts, things and people. Initially only in seedform, this is one of the most essential gifts the Universe in its great wisdom bestows upon every human soul. On the healer’s pathway, this faculty needs to be developed to its full potential. The teachings of the Bible are fine demonstrations of why this is required from us.

Golden grains of pure and eternal truth are undoubtedly hidden in the Scriptures and all other sacred teachings that ever existed in our world. But many of them are so well hidden that to uncover them, the wheat first has to be separated from the chaff. This applies as much to the Bible as to all other spiritual publications. Discernment in all things alone can show us which parts of the spiritual heritage of our world are worth keeping and cherishing, and which ones are no longer of any use and should be discarded.

Taking a closer look at the background from which spiritual writings have reached our world can be helpful in this task. As established, the Age of Aquarius is the age of spiritual wisdom and truth that flows into every heart and soul directly from the Source. The deeper we move into this age the more knowledge and understanding is poured into the consciousness of our race from the highest levels of life. Humankind’s long promised spiritual rebirth is upon us and God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon by each one of us, to help us and our world work our way through it. 

All together life slowly moves forward on its evolutionary path and a clearer picture is beginning to emerge of the Universal truths that lie at the heart of all the religions and philosophies that our world has ever witnessed. Each one is but one branch of the great tree of Universal knowledge. A better comprehension of the purpose and meaning of this life improves our vision of ourselves, our world and everything that shares this life with us, and the part each one of us has to play in the grand scheme of life. 

This is the tool we all most urgently need for moving forwards on the evolutionary trail, our own and that of our whole race, so that slowly but surely our world can develop into the peaceful one humankind has been yearning for, for such a long time. This cannot happen without all of us willingly making our own contribution and playing an active role in this process by becoming a healer and a peacemaker in their own right.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a message of hope and encouragement from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides with the title ‘Keep On Keeping  On’ that appeared in Stella Polaris August/September 2015: ‘It is with  love and joy in our hearts that we are coming to you today to tell you  of some of the truths that are vital for your happiness in this lifetime  and beyond. We too once walked the road you are presently treading.  Because of this we are familiar with the sorrows and difficulties of  living in a physical body that is as yet unawakened to the beauty and  wonder of our world, the spirit realms.

‘We are aware of how hard  earthly life can be for those who do not yet know about its spiritual  background and the presence of spirit guides and helpers who love and  care for you, just because you are. This lack of spiritual knowledge  makes it very difficult to grasp that the life you have been given is  basically a good one. Trusting that the love of the Great White Spirit  and that His/Her loving arms have always been wrapped around you, is  almost impossible in that state. But it becomes easier when you  comprehend that every one of your earthly experiences serves a wise  higher purpose. Because we know the sorrows, disappointments and  hardships of life in physicality only too well, we are joining you here.  Our only motivation is a great longing in our hearts to provide you  with the knowledge of the powers that are within every human being and  therefore also in you.

‘We want to tell you about the beautiful  states of life that in the fullness of time are waiting for you and the  importance of bringing forth the best that is within you, because they  are the characteristics of your higher or Christ nature. Even though you  may not see any results of your efforts for quite some time, keep on  keeping on. Your ascension of the spiritual mountain of earthly life is  an essential part of God’s plan for your spiritual development. Your  predestined pathway is to reach the end of your earthly education and  that is the top of the mountain. We are here to provide you with the  assistance you need.

‘Every religion your world has ever seen is  one of the many roads that lead up this mountain. When at the end of  your present earthly sojourn you return to our world, we shall be  welcoming you in our midst. After you have recovered from the stresses  and strains of earthly life and look at it from our side of the veil,  you will probably be as overwhelmed as we are by the amount of suffering  you see. It will occur to you how easily all of it could be avoided, if  only people were aware that every bit of suffering is the result of  someone’s own thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. You want to  go to them and tell them that it is up to them to change, but alas you  will have to tell them that it is not your job to do this work for them.

‘We  would love to do the work for each one of you, but are not allowed to  for in that case you earthling would not grow in wisdom and  understanding. You are the only ones who can do this, while we from the  spiritual background of life support and encourage you. Our main role is  showing you how to avoid creating further negative Karma and  accumulating karmic debts, and help you to redeem the ones that still  exist in your spiritual bankbook. This is done through sending nothing  but good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into the Universe.  It really is as simple as that.

‘There are many groups like ours  on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates your world  from this one. The White Eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, whose wisdom and truth we are bringing you as  best as we ourselves know it. White Eagle is the collective word for  all who are working together for the benefit and wellbeing of our  siblings who are struggling with their existence as spirit and soul  encased in matter. Our groups are on many different evolutionary levels  and working with you is an essential part of our own development. If you  so wish, you can join our beginner’s group for those who have just  completed their earthly education. You can serve your apprenticeship  here, if you so wish. Nobody forces you to do anything, but when you  watch the miseries of the life you have only just left behind, your  heart is likely to melt with compassion and love and you want to help in  some way, the way many of us are doing in this world.

‘Waiting  for every human being who has got to the end of their earthly education  behind the mountain is the greater freedom and beauty of the spirit  realms. From there you will proceed to explore the higher and eventually  highest spiritual realms. For every human being eventually waits a  heavenly state of life that is so filled with bliss and peace that will  be hard for you to imagine now. Ah yes, we can see you thinking: ‘That’s  all very well, but how are we to believe that what you are telling us  is the truth. In any case, how can any of it affect our present-day  difficulties and problems?’ Our role is to point the way towards your  goal, because as soon as your vision focuses on it, your mental and  emotional attitude towards your companions and the problems of everyday  life changes.

‘Spiritually, knowledge is light and the lack of it  is darkness. The wisdom and truth of the Great Mother of all life is  the eternal light and you need its help for working your way over every  one of your earthly hurdles and obstacles. Yet, to enable you to contact  this light, the desires and cravings of your lower earthly nature first  have to surrender themselves to the demands of your higher nature. But  human beings frequently find it too difficult to listen and make the  effort to rise in thought above their sad and traumatic conditions and  reach out for the life of our world with its light and warmth, joy and  tranquillity, kindness and peace. But we are always there for you; all  you have to do is ask. Without asking no help can come to you; that is  the law.

‘But for those who have asked and through this are  showing their readiness to receive, we are bringing the truth about  God’s nature and your own. We ask you to look, with love in your heart  and soul, towards the higher and highest realms of life. The more you do  this, the more your small earthly difficulties shrink away, because you  know that everything that happens in earthly life is transient and but a  passing phase. With the help and will of God and the Angels no obstacle  is insurmountable and all conditions can be healed. So do your best,  refuse to worry about tomorrow and rest safely in the knowledge that God  and the Angels are doing the rest.

‘That is the message of the  Jesus legend’s St Matthew 6:25-32: ‘Therefore I say unto you, be not  anxious for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor  yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than the  food and the body than the raiment? Behold the birds of the Heaven, that  they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; and your  heavenly Father feedeth them. Are not ye of much more value than they?  And which of you by being anxious can add one cubit unto the measure of  his life? And why are ye anxious concerning raiment? Consider the lilies  of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither do they spin. Yet I  say unto you, that even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like  one of these. But if God doth so clothe the grass of the field, which  to-day is and to-morrow is cast into the oven, shall he not much more  clothe you? O ye of little faith!’

‘The people of your planet  have difficulties comprehending messages of this nature because many of  them to this day are existing behind a kind of barrier that acts like a  dense fog. Getting rid of it is everyone’s own task, but do not despair  because we are here to help you. The only thing that can disperse the  kind of fog we are talking about here is the light of the Highest Star,  the Universal Christ Spirit, through whom all life is given. And God’s  sacred wisdom and truth are the winds of Heaven that can blow away  everything that is troublesome in your world.

‘A light burns  within each one of you that with the passing of earthly time has been  turned down and grown very dim. You are the only one who can uncover  this light and help it to shine so brightly that ever more of all  earthly clouds of fog and darkness are absorbed into it. Every human  being has a hidden power within that can act like the winds of Heaven  that sweep your surroundings until everything ugly and evil, negative  and destructive has gone for good. That’s how the conditions of  everybody’s earthly life can be moderated and improved.

‘You  yourselves are endowed with this power. By bringing it forth and using  it wisely, eventually the things of Earth that in the past were so  stressful will no longer have any effect on you. When you look at them  from the right perspective, you recognise how unimportant they truly  are. These God-given powers are unfolding in ever more of you. You are  God’s beloved children of the Earth. And with the knowledge we are  bringing you the Great Father/Mother is placing into every reader’s own  hands the key for unlocking the inner doors to great happiness. The  secret of overcoming the darkness and sickness of earthly life is  through perceiving them in the right light and knowing that everything  is sure to work out well in the end, when Mother Earth’s transformation  into a place of beauty, harmony and peace is complete. 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain – Part Two

Keep On Keeping On
*_
_*




*_​‘To  achieve anything in earthly life, you have to keep on keeping on. This  is particularly true for climbing the spiritual mountain of your education  in the school of earthly life. When you are reached its apex, you will  be released from the obligation of taking part in it. Steadfastness is  the quality you need most to achieve this. It develops quite naturally  when you pursue your predestined path regardless of any obstacles and  difficulties that may still have to come your way because of outstanding  karmic debts. And when at last you kneel before the Highest and say:  ‘Not my will, Great Father/Mother, but Thine. I humbly accept,’ the  necessary strength to endure your burdens comes to you.

‘Feelings  of joy will begin to lighten your life the more you observe how the  Divine Universal laws have always been at work in human life, including  your own. You then realise that everything that happens on the Earth is a  manifestation of God’s perfect justice. And when you start to recognise  how God’s sacred wisdom and truth has always been hiding behind the  surface words of the myths, legends and religious tales of your world,  you are in the process of developing true clairvoyance and are  increasingly ready to share your insights into the ancient themes with  those around you. Through a new understanding of the spiritual aspects  of life, your gifts can bring them a renewal of faith and trust in the  basic goodness of the life that has been given to all of you. As soon as  what you are giving has sunken sufficiently deep into their  consciousness, they too will be thinking and saying to themselves:  ‘Everything will come right in the end.’ We assure you that most  certainly it will.

‘The time has come for bringing forth, from  deep within your own being, the characteristics of your higher Christ  nature. They enable you to treat everybody you meet with the love,  kindness and respect they deserve as a child of the Highest; whether  they themselves are as yet aware of it or not, that’s what every human  being is. Through your behaviour no further negative Karma is created by  you. When all your remaining karmic debts have been paid, you have  reached the top of the mountain of earthly life and will no longer need  further lifetimes on your planet. This is how in due course every human  being’s Christ nature will save and redeem its lower earthly self.  That’s the only way the Christ will ever be able to do this for anyone.

‘With  the clearing away of every bit of your negative Karma, it’s a steep  road you have to climb that winds its way up the mountain of earthly  life. Being well aware how difficult this can be at time, that’s why we  are saying persevere, never give up, just keep going. You will get there  even though the ascent at times appears to be too steep and high. And  whenever you are turning a corner and still cannot see any sign of the  summit, rest safely in the knowledge that waiting for you at the top are  the warmth and light of the Great Sun, the Universal Christ’s realm. In  due course every human being will reach it.

‘What good would it  be to anyone if you were happy only when things are bright and shining,  and become weak and doubtful when they turn dark and threatening?  Endurance and steadfastness are the main qualities you need for your  spiritual journey, if you seriously wish this lifetime to be the end of  your earthly education. Stop worrying about the things that still have  to happen to you and your world on the outer plane. Knowing that  everything is the redemption of someone’s karmic debts and at the same  time a lesson for somebody else, will help you to keep your vision  firmly focused on God’s light deep within you. It is this light that  enables you to keep moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life.

‘At the top of the spiritual mountain of the  whole of Creation, not merely of earthly life, in the fullness of time  awaits every human being the glory of the conscious reunion with the  Divine Sun. When you perceive Its light and feel Its warmth and glow,  nothing can deter you from wanting to move forwards on the predestined  evolutionary pathway that eventually takes every one of you back to the  source of your being. Every fibre of you then begins to yearn to forever  feel the glory of Its warmth and comfort. Nothing matters to you any  more but this and holding the whole of life in your loving heart, the  way God has never stopped doing.

‘Just like you are focussing on  the light of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of  Creation, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who has always been  radiating from the highest levels of life, many lifeforms on the Earth  are waiting for your light to assist them with their evolutionary  journey. God helps you and you are expected to help the lesser forms of  life, to look after and care for them. Mother Earth’s nature and animal  kingdoms are looking towards humankind for support, the same as you are  reaching out to the Angelic realms. Ultimately, each one of you is  responsible for the wellbeing of your whole world and all its kingdoms.  With every loving thought you radiate into your world you are helping  someone who is less highly evolved than you are. Even the tiniest  lifeforms are constantly striving upwards towards God’s light, the same  as you have always done.

‘Whatever still has to happen in your  world, bear in mind that God does not hurry. All of us are God’s  children and have to accept the wisdom of the Divine developmental pace.  Therefore, do not lose patience with the project in hand and pursue  lighter amusements and interests. If you did this, you would be wasting  the rest of your present earthly lifetime and the possibilities for  making good spiritual progress. In that case, when you entered into your  next earthly sojourn the process of learning the lessons of patience  and calmness of spirit would have to be started all over again.

‘Wise  ones keep on keeping on. Their hearts filled with gratitude and trust,  they are walking their predestined path and are feeling safe in the  knowledge that, however long their road may still be, eventually they  will receive their reward in the form of unheard of achievements and the  completion of their earthly education. They know that waiting for all  of you at the end of this particular part of your evolutionary  expedition is the kind of happiness that earthly life cannot provide and  a peace that nothing in the whole of Creation will ever take from you.

‘We  are bringing you the truth as we know it at this particular moment,  i.e. what has been given to us by the Angels in charge of you and your  world and us and our world. They are the ones who, at any given time,  decide which part of God’s sacred wisdom and truth should be revealed to  you and how much of it is appropriate for the time of its publication.  You do not have to take our word for anything we are presenting to you.  If you pay attention to your inner guidance, the wise one or living God  within, you will know which parts – maybe even everything – is right for  you and waiting to become part of your truth.

‘Every human being  is destined to evolve into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth as well  as a healer and lightbringer in their own right. We appreciate  humankind’s great hunger and thirst for this kind of information, but  nonetheless advise you not to endlessly devour spiritual publications.  Regardless of how old they are and who brought them into being, take  care to reflect on what is before you and in your daily encounters use  the parts to which your inner guidance responds with: ‘This makes sense;  it is the truth.’ That’s the only way anything can become part of your  truth and spiritual property, the only things you can take with you into  Eternity.

‘In your role as aspiring healer and lightbringer you  are meant to add your own reflections and insights onto the knowledge  that has come your way on the road of your own healing journey. Share it  with as many as possible, so they too can find out how to help  themselves overcome their difficulties. Do your best to walk your talk  and distribute nothing but the truth the way you understand it, like we  are doing. Not merely dabbling at spirituality but seriously devoted to  this pathway of life. This enables God and the Angels to work through  you and do whatever is necessary for the blessing and healing of every  part of your world.

‘When you work in this manner, nothing but  the truth can return to you. Through this the truth becomes ever more  powerful in your world. As it spreads and gets an ever firmer grip on  your race’s individual and collective consciousness, it grows into an  increasingly dominant force that slowly but surely absorbs more and more  of the remaining untruths, lies and deceptions of your world into  itself and transforms them into blessing and healing energies that flow  to wherever they are needed.

‘Your most urgent requirement for the ascent of the spiritual mountain of earthly life are steadfastness and perseverance. These characteristics are taught by Saturn, the co-ruler with Uranus of Aquarius. Saturn represents the aspect of the Divine stern schoolmaster. Teaching humankind the skills of self-discipline and self-mastery over the drives and urges of their lower earthly nature is the main task of its energies. They are the keeper of the gate to the Aquarian Age. For every human being Saturn’s role in the end changes from that of the teacher into the rewarder, who bestows its finest gift upon anyone who freely and willingly submits themselves to its demands and shows that it has learnt its lesson by constantly practising the Saturnian skills.

‘One  of Saturn’s most outstanding qualities is a natural ability to work your  way patiently and steadily, hand over hand and with the necessary  caution, towards a distant goal. Your whole world’s goal is to evolve  into a place where honesty and truth rule supreme, and all nations and  their people live together in peace and harmony. Saturn supplies you  with the perseverance and stamina it will take to make this dream a  reality on the Earth.

‘Because Saturn is also the planet of  Karma, many of you have brought their most ancient karmic debts with  them, in the hope of being able to redeem them. That is why so many of  you are struggling under this burden. But we are here to help; all you  have to do is ask. Nothing but keeping on keeping on is good enough for  any of you, irrespective of what events may still have to take place in  your world for the individual and collection making good of your karmic  debts. Some of them could have been incurred thousands of lifetimes ago  during the earliest stages of your earthly education. Their redemption  had to wait for the time when you had become sufficiently evolved and  therefore strong enough to cope with what your life was presenting to  you. If this applies to you, keep on keeping on, safe in the knowledge  that things are going to come right for you in the end. You will then be  able to see for yourself that every bit of your present efforts and  possibly sacrifices has been well worth making.

‘Experienced and  highly evolved souls for their final lifetime on the Earth choose a  pathway that is strongly under the influence of the Saturnian energies.  Their birthcharts reflects this. The result is a difficult one that is  strewn with the rocks and boulders of constant tests and trials that are  coming your way. When you are working your way through one after the  other, your earthly self finds it hard to accept that you yourself chose  this road. You ask yourself: ‘How could I?’ But it is the truth  nonetheless. This particular pathway was suggested to you by the wise  ones in charge of you in our world. You agreed because you then knew  that if you mastered such a lifetime, you would prove that you are ready  to be released from the lessons of earthly life and being released into  continuing your studies by exploring more advanced levels of life.

‘You  were unafraid because you knew that the Angels and other spirit guides  and helpers would be with you to show the way and that whenever things  turned out to be too difficult to cope on your own and you could do with  some help, all you had to do was ask for it. Unfortunately, your  earthly self was unaware of these things when it entered into its next  lifetime and it would take a long time until it became aware of them  again. That’s how it came about that you yourself chose Saturn as your  main teacher.

‘We have come to help you understand that this was  an exceedingly wise choice, as nobody enters into the Aquarian age’s  freedom from oppression and yokes of all kinds, especially religious  ones, without first having acquired Saturn’s sterling characteristics.  To assist you with this task, ever since our entry into the new age, God  and the Angels through the energies of Saturn and Uranus have been  working with steadily increasing strength to bring about the necessary  changes in the individual and collective consciousness of your world.  They are also providing a plentiful supply of the required courage and  strength.

‘The Age of Pisces by now lies well behind you. It has  been a time of lies and deceptions, violence and crime, warmongering and  unspeakable cruelty of human beings towards each other, especially in  the name of religion – not of God. That’s a concept the main religions  of your world fail to understand to this day. Everything that happened  has prepared your world for the new religion of the Age of Aquarius:
 There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​‘Even  though this religion is based on Christianity’s Jesus legend, God’s  sacred wisdom and truth cannot to be found in its surface words, but has  always been hiding in the higher esoteric meanings behind them. What  you are looking at is not really a religion but an abiding faith that is  based on a deep inner knowing of the truth and a trust in the goodness  of life which is indestructible and cannot be harmed or destroyed, not  even shaken, by anyone or anything.’
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Programming The Subconscious Mind’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Searching For God
*
_*



*_

  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by
Thinking, speaking and acting with
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love,
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*



*_

The love I have for You,
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Is only a shadow of Your love for me;
Only a shadow of Your love for me,
Your deep, abiding love.

My own belief in You, my Truly Beloved,
Is only a shadow of Your faith in me;
Only a shadow of Your faith in me,
Your deep and lasting faith.

My life is in Your hands,
My life is in Your hands. 
My love for You does grow, my God.
In me Your light does shine.

The dream I have today, Great Spirit,
Is only a shadow of Your dreams for us and our world,
Only a shadow of all that will be,
If we but follow You.

I dream of Mother Earth as a place
That is at peace, where sickness and hunger,
Warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption,
And even death have been overcome.

The joy I feel about this, my God,
Is only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Now we are meeting face to face.

Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Only A Shadow’
​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Thoughts Are Not Like Your Thoughts
*_
​ 




​ Through Isaiah 55:7-11 I told you: ‘Let  the sinner forsake his way and the wicked man his thoughts, and let him  return to the Lord, and he will have mercy upon him; and to our God, for  he will abundantly pardon. For my thoughts are not like your thoughts,  neither are my ways like your ways, says the Lord. For as the Heavens  are higher than the Earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my  thoughts than your thoughts. For as the rain and the snow come down from  Heaven and returns not thither, but water the Earth and make it bring  forth and sprout and give seed to the sower and bread to the eater, so  shall my word be that goes forth out of my mouth. It shall not return to  me void, but it shall do what I please and it shall accomplish that for  which I sent it.’ 

The book of Isaiah is one of the major prophetical writings of the Old  Testament, which dates back several hundreds of years before the birth  of the legend of the Master Jesus. The prophecies I gave to you at  Isaiah’s time were as much of My wisdom and truth as your race could in  those days be expected to cope with. Yet, My dear children, measuring  your progress on the evolutionary scale, your understanding of the  concepts of the life and the times of the Jesus myth has come a very  long way, That is why by now not merely a selected few but a great many  are ready to grasp that in truth I experience and get to know Myself  through you and that at all times I create through you. 

You are in Me and I am in you, you are Me and I am you, and your dreams  and visions are Mine. Throughout the ages, unbeknown to you for a very  long time I have been dreaming through you. At once you are the dreamer  and the dreamed. From the beginning I knew that it would take an  exceedingly long time until you, individually and collectively as a  race, had sufficiently grown in understanding to grasp the nature of  your own being. As mentioned earlier, each one of you has always been  and will continue to be in all Eternity a transmitter and receiver  station for My thoughts, ideas and dreams. Potentially, each one of you  is a channel through which I am ready to release ever more of My wisdom  into your world. The amount and depth of it depends on the degree of  spiritual maturity and understanding the receiving person is able to  cope with at any given time. 

Do not be disturbed by the fact that at the beginning of the Aquarian  Age many will have difficulties to accept that the spiritual knowledge I  am imparting to your world through Aquarius and anyone else who is  ready to receive them, are My truth. The inability to perceive such  matters is but one of the passing phases of humankind’s earthly  education, which every soul has to take part in. Eventually, all who are  presently in this stage of their development will also be able to  receive my messages directly and distribute them, the way many are  already doing.

Those who object to the positive visions of the year 2012 I am  presenting through these channels would do well to ponder on the  following questions. ‘Why should this perception be less valid than the  negative ones of the past and present which, for far too long, have been  pumping ever increasing amounts of negative thoughts into the pool of  consciousness of your world, which has been full to overflowing for far  too long? Do you not know that thought is the most powerful force in the  whole of Creation? That your thoughts create your reality and that you  are responsible towards Me for each one of them? Moreover, do you not  like the idea of a peaceful world? Do you not want to do your share of  making Mother Earth an ever better and beautiful place through nothing  more than thinking positively? Or are you too addicted to your negative  thinking patterns that you are unwilling to exchange highly destructive  views of your world into constructive ones?’ 

The insights I once gave to your world through the legends of the lives  of the Lord Buddha and the Master Jesus remain as valid now as they  always have been and forever will be. The only way of freeing yourselves  from the wheel of rebirth into earthly life and creating a world that  is entirely to your liking is through taking charge of the drives and  urges of the lower animal nature of your small earthly selves,  especially its mind. Learning how to control and discipline its  thoughts, words and actions into good, right and positive ones and that  at all times, is every soul’s main task on the Earth plane. All the  disasters that have ever taken place in your world were created by the  accumulated mass of human negative thinking and the vicious words and  actions that resulted from them. Whatever you do, never forget that you  are responsible for every part of your being and especially your  thoughts. Conduct your lives in keeping with the knowledge that your  thoughts are part of the greatest and most powerful force in the whole  of Creation. 

You are answerable to me not only for yourselves, but also for the whole  of your world. Although for a very long time you were unaware of this,  through negative and destructive thinking you yourselves have been the  makers of all the wars the Earth plane has seen and is experiencing to  this day. Even the events you still regard as natural disasters are  brought about in the same manner – through thinking. The only way of  preventing the sad catalogue of wars and disasters repeating themselves  endlessly in future lifetimes is by altering your individual thinking  patterns into positive and constructive ones, now. A constant and  conscious effort is required from each one of you to guide and focus  your thoughts, when they are trailing off into the old thinking  patterns, on that which you recognise as good, beautiful and right in  your world. 

In keeping with My Universal laws every one of your thought, words and  actions in due course brings you its just results and rewards. In every  lifetime your thoughts and actions are the seeds you sow on the Earth  plane, from which your future life grows. Whatever you find in the  present is the result of what you planted during the earthly sojourns of  past lives. So, if in future ones you hope to return to a peaceful  place, where sickness and hunger, violence and crime are no longer  known, start changing right here and now, so that with every passing day  you grow into a kinder and more peaceful and loving person.

Let us stay with My laws for a moment. As you know by now, all life in  the whole of My Creation is subject to them. However, be aware that  these laws can be interpreted and viewed in many different ways and from  various angles. As your evolutionary journey takes you ever further  into the higher and eventually the highest realms of life, your  perception and understanding of My laws will gradually change. Even when  it comes to the wisdom and truth you receive from Me, avoid fixed idea  and do not close your mind to anything. Do not become like a record that  goes on and on repeating itself, but let your thinking move on until  your whole being plays the harmonies of the Heavens. 

Should you encounter something that does not fit into the picture of  life you have developed at any given moment, do not reject that which  you hear. Tuck it away at the back of your mind and then wait and see  what develops. In the fullness of time this will enable you to recognise  how wonderful every one of the many aspects and diverse interpretations  of the knowledge you receive from Me truly are. 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age
*_
​ _*




*_​ I am the great Sun, but you do not see me.
I am your husband, but you turn away.
I am the captive, but you do not free me.
I am the captain, but you will not obey.

I am the truth, but you will not believe me.
I am the city where you will not stay.
I am your wife, your child, but you will leave me.
I am that God to whom you will not pray.

I am your counsel, but you will not hear me.
I am your lover whom you will betray.
I am the victor, but you do not cheer me.
I am the holy dove whom you will slay.

I am your life, but if you will not name me,
Seal up your soul with tears
And never blame me.

Charles Causley
From a Normandy Crucifix of 1632

* * *
​ _*The Aquarian Age Response Of The Great Sun
*_​ _*




*_​ I am the Great Light, the Star of all stars,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun 
In the sky above you.
I am the giver and nurturer of all life,
Your true Father/Mother.

Far too long you have failed to recognise Me.
But now ever more of you are stirring from 
Their spiritual slumbers and becoming aware 
Of Me and My presence,
Not as an outside force but within.
I am your inner teacher and guide,
Who really knows the answer to every question 
And can help you find solutions to any problem.
That’s why many are turning 
Trustingly towards Me. 

I am as much in you as you are in Me.
I am in husbands, wives and their children,
As well as everybody else.
I am everyone’s faithful eternal lover,
Best and most intimate friend,
Who never left you. 
I am the soulmate you have yearned for
And could never find in human relationships.
I am the Saviour and Redeemer your race projected
Onto forces outside itself in days gone by.
Yet, My highest qualities have always been 
In each one of you, but initially only in seed form
And hidden from the vision of earthly life.

The true saviours and redeemers of themselves
And the whole of your world are those
Who unselfishly serve Me and
Do their best to make 
Mother Earth into a better,
More peaceful and beautiful place 
For all lifeforms that share her with you.
All others will evolve into this role
When their time for it has come.

For a long time, unbeknown to your earthly selves,
My Spirit has been the prisoner of the darkness 
Of humankind’s ignorance of its true nature and Mine.
The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
This brought about are now in the way of 
Many a soul’s personal evolution
And that of your world.
The time has come to free yourself
Of such restrictive ways of thinking
By letting them go, one by one.

Each one of you is responsible for themselves,
The whole of humankind and your world.
Every one of your thoughts, words and actions
Is noted and recorded somewhere. 
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny,
But even though you are in charge of it, 
You will always be accountable to Me,
For I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.

I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.
I am the small still voice of conscience inside you.
Day by day practise listening to Me, as I speak to you
Through the world of your innermost feelings.
Follow the guidance you receive from there and 
Stop running for advice to other people. 
Instead turn within and pay attention to Me,
So I can show you how safe it is to trust Me.

Follow My directions joyously and accept them,
For I am the Great Navigator,
Who has always known and forever will guide
The pathway of all human spirits and their souls,
In this world and all others yet to come. 

I am the way, the life and the truth
And the purpose of your being on the Earth
Is that in due course you re-awaken to 
Me and My presence in you
And your oneness with Me.
My great plan of life for the Earth
And the one for you within it,
Decrees that in their present lifetime 
Ever more of you shall once again 
Find total and utter faith and trust in Me.
This cannot be given to you by anyone,
Except you yourselves and 
Each through their own experiences.

I am the Eternal City humankind 
Has been seeking for aeons.
To the ends of the Earth you have travelled
In search of it and Me, 
Unaware that they are part of you and inside you.
Human hearts are the holiest places on the Earth,
For that’s where I dwell and you with me,
Forever and ever.

I am your God and you have every reason 
To trust Me and to pray to Me, 
For I am also the long promised
World teacher and guide of humankind,
The wise one who is part of you
And lives inside you,
Whose counsel is trustworthy
And can be followed without hesitation.

I am the eternal lover, 
Who never betrays or leaves anyone. 
Stop thinking of yourself as life’s victim
And let me show how to become one of its victors.
I am the Holy Dove who blesses and heals
The inner and outer wounds of all lifetimes, 
Not only yours but those of your whole world. 

I am your true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress and the time has come 
When each one of you needs to accept 
Their responsibilities and duties towards Me.
Joyfully make Me welcome on the Earth 
And never stop singing My praises,
For when you understand My true nature and yours,
The purpose and meaning of your existence,
And that everything that is in your life 
Is there by your own doing. 
My beloved children of the Earth,
Can you see for yourself now that 
There no longer is any need for tears 
Or blaming others for your own shortcomings,
Especially not Me.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future
*
​ 




​ The Universe expresses its evolutionary   visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have   the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today   creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our   dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful   place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus   that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of   how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution   to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.  

•    I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs   which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion   has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or  what  this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the  making  and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at  peace  because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working  together  and helping each other so that each can give of their best and  through  this fulfil their highest potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material   belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance   to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of   our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of   us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important   than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual   horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our   world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We   guard them carefully. 

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless   the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were.   Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the   help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we   have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share   our learning with those around us.

•    We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance   with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the  gifts  and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us  with  others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and  leaves the  rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty  of  everything for all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest   potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and   wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death   will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay   will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our   bodies of light.

•    Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our   true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not   because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being   true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the   world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are   continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful   levels of life.

•    All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other   and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true   and lasting peace is ours. 

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of   that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once   had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining  me,  so we can dream together? 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Follow Your Dreams*_

_*




*_
If, while pursuing distant dreams,
Your bright hopes turn to grey,
Don’t wait for reassuring words
Or hands to lead the way.

For seldom will you find a soul
With dreams the same as yours.
Not often will another help you
Pass through untried doors.

If inner forces urge you
To take a course unknown,
Be ready to go all the way,
Yes, all the way – 
If need be, on your own.

That’s not to say we shouldn’t
Learn our lessons from the best.
Just don’t wait for lauding words,
To spur you on your quest.

Find confidence in your own heart
And let it be your guide.
Strive ever harder towards your dreams – 
And they will never be denied.

To find the way to yours, 
Follow the Highest Star and the brightest light,
Pursue your highest aspirations, give of your best
And trust that God and the Angels will do the rest.
As surely they will.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now
*​ 




​ For a very long time, the fog and mist    of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature    and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of Earth life have been    clouding humankind’s vision. Ever more they are now clearing away and a    beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed    lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for  our   hearts and souls to rejoice and sing: 
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Can See Clearly Now’​ 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Welcome To My World*_







‘Healers And Healing’ is the first part of my writings. 
It opens the door to the Heaven of my truth wide 
to all those who are interested in it. 
You are very welcome, dear Friends.  

Welcome to my world.
Won’t you come on in?
Miracles, I am sure,
Are happening now and then.

Step into my heart.
Leave your cares behind.
Welcome to my world.
Built with you in mind.

Knock and the door will open.
Seek and you will find.
Ask and you will be given
The key to this world of mine.

I'll be waiting here
With my arms unfurled.
Waiting just for you.
Welcome to my world.

Jim Reeves 

Recommended Viewing: 
•    ‘Welcome To My World’

​O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of  all life, Thou knowest the depths of all oceans and the height of all  mountains, please guide each one of us through the storms of life into  the safe harbour of Thy great love. Grant us the gift of your Divine  wisdom, inspiration and the ability to discern the wheat from the chaff  and Thy Divine truth from that which is no longer valid for humankind.  May each one of us find that which truly helps us forwards on the  healing journey of our present lifetime. Wherever we encounter Thy  truth, tell us so through the world of our innermost feelings, where  Thou dwellest. Through those that rise from there into our conscious  awareness help us to tell a truth from an untruth. In this way show us  what _*our*_ truth is, even though sometimes it may not yet be anyone else’s. In the name of love we ask this. Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Exploring Distant Horizons*







_‘To become the spectator of one’s own life is to escape life’s suffering.’_
Oscar Wilde
(Fingal O’Flahertie Wills)
​When we become aware of our true nature  and the high and holy destination that is waiting for every human being  at the end of its earthly education and reaching far beyond earthly  horizons, we realise that everything that is in our life and happens to  us was created by ourselves; otherwise it would not be there. Any  suffering we have to endure was brought about through our negative and  destructive thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. Even though  suffering can therefore not be avoided, through looking at our life from  the spiritual perspective it changes into a gladness of a special kind  that comes about through the realisation that we are paying our karmic  debts and redeeming ourselves. When all of them have been paid, our  healing will be complete. Whether this takes to the end of our present  lifetime or not does not really matter when we have placed our whole  being into the loving hands of God and the Angels, trusting them to show  us the way wherever it may lead us.

The awareness that the essence of our being is spirit and soul, part of  God and the same as God eternal and immortal, has the power of lifting  our consciousness above our own suffering and that of our world. We  recognise that all suffering has been and still is a passing but  necessary phase in the development of the spirit and soul of our world  and every individual taking part in it. Suffering was never intended to  be a permanent state. It is a condition which the soul of our world –  and our own within it – has created for itself as a method of getting to  know every aspect of God’s nature and our own. This is a journey of  exploration that takes every human being from the meanest and lowest of  its characteristics to the highest and noblest of its higher or Christ  nature. That’s how in the end every one of us finds their own way back  home into the conscious oneness with God. To achieve this right here and  now, all we have to do is imagine that we are with God, because that’s  what we actually are, always have been and forever will be.

To avoid misunderstandings, at the onset of our investigation of the  spiritual aspects of life I would like to tell you that, to me, God and  the Angels are spirit – the same as the essence of every human being. It  makes no difference whether someone is as yet aware of this or not. My  beliefs are of a spiritual and not religious nature. Spirituality to me  means knowing that we are a great deal more than our physical bodies. In  truth every one of us is a spirit and soul who from time to time finds  itself temporarily encased in matter. From this fundamental perception  of life the rest falls into place quite naturally.

I am a free spirit and all my work is of an intuitive nature and  represents my truth. If you read or hear something and your inner  guidance murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true,’ you can believe it and make it  part of your own truth. Everything I write has grown organically within  me, so to speak. Since I started holding my ideas about spiritual topics  down in writing about twenty years ago, there has been an uninterrupted  flow of them that to this moment has never stopped. As I had never felt  the slightest interest in spiritual issues, I most certainly did not  read about them extensively, the way many people are doing. That’s why  initially I was surprised how much I knew about religious/spiritual  issues, in spite of the fact that I had never given them any thought  before. Yet, blessed as I am now with the gift of hindsight, it is not  hard to see that this was necessary for carrying out the special task  for which I had been chosen. It ensured that in this lifetime my  consciousness would not filled to the brim with prejudices, false  beliefs and preconceived ideas. 

Religions, not one but all of them, are on the periphery of my life  rather than being its main focus. It’s just that occasionally my inner  guide and Master, my intuition, draws my attention to one or the other,  because some of the Ancient Wisdom that has come directly from the  Source of our being is meant to be gleaned from it. Since the beginning  of human life on this planet and throughout the ages, this wisdom has  been presented to our race in ever changing forms and through a great  variety of channels. I am one of them and so – at least potentially –  are you. Having been a free spirit thus far, I have every intention of  remaining that way. Over the years, I have developed into an interested  observer of life who enjoys picking the best from all the belief systems  our world has ever known, so it can be shared with all those who are  interested in it.

Somebody once asked me: ‘What – not who – are you?’ My reply was then,  as it will always be: ‘I am a very ordinary person and a beloved child  of the Universe, the same as the trees and the Stars, just the same as  you and everybody else.’
From ‘Healers And Healing’



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spiritual Knowledge Belongs To Everybody
*_
_*




*_
​Since  time immemorial God and the Angels on the Highest levels of life have  been pouring parts of their wisdom into the pool of human consciousness  and this will forever continue. Every human being, independent of where  we presently dwell in this world and the world of spirit, is an integral  part of this reservoir of knowledge that has been accumulated over the  ages. From time to time, teachers of spiritual wisdom are reincarnating  into our world in different cultures and during various ages, to share  the gift of their understanding of the true meaning and purpose of our  existence with the earthly part of humankind.

To my mind, the  knowledge that came to our world in this way was never intended for just  the privileged few. Anyone who comprehends the incoming wisdom is ready  to receive it and is meant to share it with those around them. It has  ever been true that when the pupil is ready, the teacher will be found.  Everyone of us in their own sweet time eventually reaches the level of  awareness when we are ready to be guided towards the right sources of  information that can help us move forwards and upwards on our personal  evolutionary journey of life. Whatever insights are given to us  intuitively by our inner teacher, the wise one within, should also be  shared with those around us. And because the knowledge comes to us free  of charge, I feel that it is good and right – for me, in any case – to  give it away.

I have always aimed to give of my best, so God and  the Angels can do the rest. After all, that is the purpose of our  earthly existence. The special gifts and talents the Universe has  bestowed upon each one of us in such rich measure are intended to be  used eventually for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. For  the bringing in of the New Age we all have a special role to play and  function to fulfil, in whatever capacity this may be. How can we  recognise ours? Through intuitions, hunches and gut feelings that come  to us through the world of our feelings our Highest or God Self is  constantly trying to communicate with us, its earthly counterpart. If  listen to it and follow its directions, it unerringly guides us towards  the people and experiences that are right for us, at any given moment.

We  live in special times, for we and our world are now ready for the  re-awakening of the core knowledge within us of who and what we truly  are, and always have been. Well then, what are we? Each one of us is a  spark of the Divine, of the Great One, one of whose many names is God.  We are always one with our Creator, the Universal force that freely  flows through all creatures and beings, and is also an integral part of  all inanimate objects. No life exists outside of or without God. There  is a Great Universal Plan, in which everything and everyone has their  place and their role to play. And there is no power in the whole of  Creation that can separate anyone or anything from God, but one and that  is our earthly minds.

I believe that each one of us has been  through many lifetimes, not just one or two, and that there is a very  special purpose of coming into this one. We are all offered the  potential for consciously re-connecting and becoming one again with our  Creator, whilst living in physicality. In this process we become whole  and holy – that is what healing truly means. And that is why presently  fresh opportunities are constantly available from the Universe for every  human soul. But, as humankind has been granted the gift of free will,  it is up to us as individuals to decide whether we wish to take  advantage of what is on offer or ignore it.

As the two parts of  our being, the human and the Divine, merge into each other, slowly but  surely we are becoming ever more whole, holy and healed – the way we  once were. Our sense of separateness and of being lost disappears and we  shall again be one with our Source, each other and all life, healed in  mind, body, spirit and soul. This is the birthright of every soul,  whether we are as yet consciously aware of this or not. And every tiny  effort that is made by anyone to achieve this state is worthwhile and  noted by God and the Angels. Because in God all is one, when one of us  heals our world and everything in it does the same. When this healing  process is at last complete, there will be peace within us and our  world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth Will Set You Free
*_
_*




*_​In spite of all the things that are  still taking place on the Earth, my inner guidance tells me and I  therefore know with absolute certainty that the vision of a world where  all creatures live together in peace and harmony is now coming into much  clearer focus in the consciousness of our world. However, such a world  is not going to happen on its own. I believe that all of us – without  exception – are sparks of the Divine and therefore children of God. In  fact, we are young Gods in the making and because we have always been  co-creators with God, all along and as far as possible, the Universe  helps each one of us to manifest whatever our hearts truly desire. 

As Christianity grew from Judaism, it is not surprising that the two  religions have some parts of the Scriptures in common. In the Bible,  this section is known as the Old Testament. Here Psalm 82:5-6 already  announced to our world: ‘They know not, neither will they understand;  they walk on in darkness; all the foundations of the Earth are shaken. I  have said: ‘You are Gods; all of you are children of the most High.’  The New Testament confirms this in St. John 11:34: ‘Jesus said to them:  ‘Is it not written in your law, I said, you are Gods?’ What a very long  time it has been known that we are all of Divine origin! 

As far back as the times of the Old Testament the Universal Christ told  us through the Bible in Isaiah 45:11: ‘Ask Me of things to come  concerning My children; and concerning the work of My hands. Command  Me.’ Until fairly recently, humankind was spiritually too inexperienced  to recognise the intention behind these words, namely that it is the  will of the Highest that each one of us must learn something from the  consequences of every single one of their desires and actions. And that  is the reason why, if we wish for a peaceful world, we ourselves have to  first desire it and then bring it into being. This can only be done by  each making their own contribution by conducting their lives in ever  more loving and peaceful ways. 

Humankind’s rebirth is progressing rapidly because the Divine spark in  ever more human hearts and souls is waking up from its slumbering state.  A renewed understanding of our own true nature and God, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, is bringing ever more of us the healing that  our world has been in need of for a long, long time. Through the  knowledge that the roots of every human being are forever resting deeply  in the heartmind of these our true Divine parents on the highest levels  of life, our relationship with our Creator slowly begins to renew  itself and heals. 

This development constantly brings us, individually and collectively,  the healing that is required for the many wounds we inflicted upon each  other in the course of our earthly education that may have taken more  lifetimes on this planet than me may imagine. In the course of this  healing process our own inner latent healing abilities awake from their  slumber and rise into our earthly self’s conscious awareness. The power  of healing is a very precious gift. Through using it, first for  ourselves and then also for those around us, under the guidance and  protection of God and the Angels, it begins to unfold and slowly  develops to its highest potential.

Life is a journey and we are here to evolve into seekers of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth, which does not come about through reading ever more  books about it. Unless we test and try our knowledge in every one of our  daily experiences, none of what we have read or heard will ever become  part of our own truth. 

Each one of us is potentially a healer in their own right and never has  ‘First healer heal thyself!’ been a more vital issue than at present. It  is the birthright of every child of God to find healing of mind and  body, spirit and soul, through reconnecting and becoming fully one with  the living God within, the Highest or God Self. The greatest potential  of our race is to gradually evolve into one of healers, saviours and  redeemers of ourselves, each other and our whole world. 

God is life and life is God and, as always, life itself wishes to be our  teacher. And because this particular lifetime is a healing journey,  nothing but the truth is good enough for us, now. We are all in this  life together to enable us, individually and collectively, to work each  on their own healing and redemption and that of our world. By striving  to live in more peaceful and harmonious ways with the people around us,  each is required to make their contribution towards bringing our new and  peaceful world into being. That’s why it is so important that we share  the wisdom we are finding along the predestined pathway of our life with  as many as possible, to encourage them with pointers for their own  healing journey.

Through the legend of the Master Jesus the Universal Christ told our  world: ‘Ye shall know the truth and the truth shall set you free.’ This  was a reminder of God’s promise that a time would come on the Earth  plane when once again humankind would know its true nature and  understand the higher purpose and meaning of its earthly existence. That  time is now and this is the reason why increasing numbers are guided to  search for and find the spiritual knowledge that sets us and our world  free from the shackles of all kinds of oppression of the past. 

The store of wisdom we, individually and collectively, are slowly  gaining access to is gradually expanding. With this the Universe is  putting the power into everybody’s own hands for lifting ourselves, each  other and our world into the light of our true being, away from the  darkness of the prison of ignorance that has held us and our world in  captivity for an incredibly long time. This is the awareness that brings  peace and healing not only to our own hearts and souls, but also to  that of our world and, by extension, to the soul of the whole of  Creation.
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Young Gods in the Making’


From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Where Do We Come From?
*_
​ 




​ Where do we come from and where are we  going to when our present lifetime is over? The essence of our being is  spirit, so we can only have come from the world of spirit. And when our  physical body returns to the Earth, where does our spirit go? What else  can it do but return to where it once came from, the world of light? And  that does not mean some place elsewhere. It is merely another dimension  of our present existence. The world of light or spirit is an integral  part of our world that becomes invisible to our earthly eyes, each time  we enter into another physical body. That’s basically all there is to  it.

We are as much part of God as God is of us and there has never been a  time when we were not with God. This is why the Divine will never forget  or leave us. Each one of us is a spark of the Great White Spirit. Being  spirit, like God, we are eternal and immortal, and like God cannot die.  Our spirit is masculine and attached to each spirit is a soul, its soft  and sensitive feminine counterpart, who is the memory bank of all our  experiences. We carry them around with us from lifetime to lifetime.  This continues until they are no longer required by us and shed. 

For the past two thousand years or so, the Angels around the throne of  God, the Christ Circle, brought our world the Jesus legend with the  message: ‘The truth will set you free!’ From the moment this myth  appeared in our world it has been a call from the Highest levels of life  to encourage humankind to search for God’s sacred wisdom and truth. And  now the time has come for the realisation that they can not be found in  the surface words of our world’s spiritual teachings. Their esoteric  higher meanings have always been hiding behind them. Through coming to  terms with them is it possible to find a better understanding of God’s  true nature, our own and our special relationship with the Divine. 

As soon as we wake up to the presence of the Universal laws, in  particular the law of Karma, and start to conduct our lives in keeping  with the requirements of these laws, the Universe places the power into  everyone’s own hands to at last free ourselves from the karmic chains  and shackles that have kept us tied to earthly life for far too long.  This is how we ourselves alone can release us from the wheel of Karma.

With all my heart and soul I believe that there is a great plan of life  in which everybody has their place. And with my whole being I trust that  this plan is perfect, and that our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of  all life holds both our worlds – as well as all other worlds – safely in  His/Her loving hands. More than that: I know these things and that is a  faith and a trust that no-one will ever be able to shake or take from  me, for the simple reason that it is not based on something that is  written in a book somewhere, but deeply engraved in my heart and soul. 

When I reflect on the mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a  whole, I become aware how all things work together for the good of the  whole, and I realise that everything that happens anywhere in the whole  of Creation has been planned and is held in the mind of the Great  Architect and Master Designer of all worlds and all beings. The  knowledge of this helps me to open my heart, soul and mind with  confidence to the One, who holds the plan and takes care that it unfolds  as it should and that therefore all life is moving forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life in a well ordered fashion. 

This helps me to walk with a tranquil heart and an open mind to the  beauty, the wonders and the glories of all the Universes that cannot be  seen by earthly eyes, but only perceived by our minds. Knowing that God  is in other people just the same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere  and true in all my relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there  is no death and that wherever there is love between human souls there  can be no separation.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’
​ 
​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory
*_
_*




*_
​After  having spent a difficult earthly lifetime without any spiritual  sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to the world of spirit. When he  had rested and recuperated there for a while, he still felt very  confused. So he asked one of the ministering Angels: ‘What is this  place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand  and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are  states of consciousness that only exists in the earthly minds of human  beings. Let me show you what I mean.’

The Angel took the man to a  room where people were sitting at a banquet table that was laden with  delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a fest was in progress and each  participant had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands.  All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving  in spite of the abundance before them. They were desperately trying to  feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too  long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, they  were looking on the food kept on falling from their spoons onto the  table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood  silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and  sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man  explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers. Although we are in charge  of you, we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are  receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, it is enough to  do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to  your help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something  else.

The Angel took the man to another room where people were  seated round another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the  one in the other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were  happily tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a  great time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their  hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because,  helped intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed  each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was  available for all.

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s  face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection  of what happens in earthly life. There as well as here, the only thing  that really matters is that you become aware of your true nature as one  of God’s children of the Earth. You find yourself in that existence from  time to time so that you may learn to behave in keeping with your true  nature, which means loving each other so much that you to want to share  with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, makes available to you.

‘In the final analysis, it’s  everyone’s own attitude to themselves and each other and the behaviour  this brings about towards those around you that makes the difference  between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. Spiritual knowledge is food  from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. It is a  veritable treasure, but merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to  yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New knowledge that comes  your way is meant to be tried and tested by you through applying it to  your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way the wealth contained in  any of the information received can penetrate your consciousness and so  become your property. Only then can it expand and your comprehension of  life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each  earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of your very own  healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes each one of  you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and  all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and  rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the learning you  are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever is gained in  wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding  and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in need of it. If  you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your intuition, we  will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and  foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth,  spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Spiritually young and  inexperienced souls, during the early stages of their earthly education  you can only learn through their own experiences. This is how they have  to find out that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and their  own, and not yet knowing the true purpose and meaning of their  existence, leads to a gradually increasing severe deprivation of  spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the Divine wisdom and truth your  Highest Self is bringing you through your inner teacher is essential  soul food, not for the selected few but for every human being on the  Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has been sufficiently starved of  this kind of sustenance does it begin to feel its soul’s hunger and  thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in search of it.

‘When  you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for  yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your race’s  earthly development, each one of you made their contribution towards  creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are  responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first  did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the  reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the  same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came  to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should  learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal  laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life.

‘Alas,  to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using their  gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than  for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own small  pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows  nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small  earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice,  belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself  and others a state of living Hell on the Earth.

‘However, God is  love and the law of life is love, and each life that is filled with  love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the supply is  endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is  ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you send out  must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love expresses  itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a word of  understanding and/or the touch of a hand.

‘When it comes to  adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life,  being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely  doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the  living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can manifest itself through  you and make your world into a better and more beautiful place for  everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with  religions and everything with bringing forth your own Christ nature.  This is how each one of you is required to eventually make their  contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of that which  is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing Heaven down to  your planet.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each  one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human  intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during  the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and  come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all  together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it  may be required. To support you in these endeavours, we have given you  the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present state of  sophistication.

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are  placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that  ever existed? By e-mail, through forums, social websites like Facebook  and Twitter, and whatever other means of communication will eventually  be at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the  farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your  spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some  who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is  now flowing so freely directly from the source of your being into all  human hearts that are open to receive it. All are your siblings in the  great family of humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed  by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon  and act by sharing your abundance.

‘Whenever some spiritual  knowledge comes your way, first turn to your inner guidance to establish  whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’  take the good news on board and spread it as much as possible. Do so in  the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and  forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know  that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not  forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that  it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is  available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night.

‘As  spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to  grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in  preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional  chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own  long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they  too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for  you with the help of Aquarius?

‘It is through generously  distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will  never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force  itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that  is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, the more  you will be able to see for yourself how every one of your needs is  constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of it  yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell  us what is?’
Freely, freely you have received.
Freely, freely now give.
Go in our name
And because you believe,
Others will follow us, too.

Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Created In God’s Image 
*_
​ _*





*_​ ‘God created human beings and because He  made them like himself, He created them to be woman and man.’ That is  my interpretation of one of the teachings that was given to our world  from the Ancient Wisdom through the Old Testament’s Book of Genesis.  Bearing in mind the constant moving forwards of our race’s understanding  of the true nature  and the duality of God and ourselves, since the  Book of Genesis came into being, and the above quote in particular, I  find it astonishing that to this day many seriously believe that every  word of the Bible is true and should be taken literally.

Naturally, I can speak only for myself, but I would not wish to treat  any kind of spiritual teachings, including those of the Bible, as if  they were unchangeable and chiselled in stone. I am unwilling to do this  because in that case I would be in severe danger of missing the  esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the  spiritual teachings our world has ever seen. They can only start to  reveal themselves when our inner eyes are opening and we are ready to  dig for the nuggets of the pure gold of God’s eternal wisdom and truth  that have always been hidden behind the surface worlds of all sacred  texts. 

The old teachings taken literally were valid enough when they first  appeared, because that was all we as a race and individually could  comprehend at that particular stage of our development. For as long as  they were understood literally these teachings could not grown, unlike  the tree of knowledge where they have their origin. This tree is a  living, ever developing and expanding organism, the same as we are and  every one of us is constantly adding the fruits of their learning to  that which is already in existence. 

Since our entry into the Age of Aquarius our world already has changed  dramatically and the only thing that can keep us moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life is the fresh spiritual  knowledge that is now pouring ever more powerfully from the highest  levels of life into our world’s consciousness. 

 The Age of Aquarius is an Air sign. Its domain is the development of  humankind’s mental and intellectual faculties, whereas the outgoing age  has been that of Pisces, a Water sign. The Water signs serve the  development of the world of our feelings, the emotions and the soul. The  Piscean Age was one of deceptions and false beliefs and following the  religions of our world blindly without understanding them. Because of  its symbol, the Waterbearer, many think of Aquarius as a Water sign, but  in truth it is the Air sign in which our capabilities of communication  with each other, the highest levels of life and ultimately God are going  to be developed to perfection. 

Our entry into the Aquarian age signals our race’s readiness for  spiritual experiences of a very different kind from those of the past.  There is every reason why we should celebrate it as the age of knowledge  and truth that will continue to flow with ever increasing strength into  the individual and collective consciousness of our world directly from  the Angels of the Christ circle, the Divine heart of wisdom and truth,  into all human hearts and souls who are tuning the receiver/transmitter  station of their earthly mind in that of the Universal intelligence,  known as God. 

Finding new interpretations for age-old themes for some time has been  providing us with an ever expanding understanding of God’s sacred wisdom  and truth. This will continue and in the process of decoding the  underlying esoteric meanings of many of the old myths and legends of our  world one finds to one’s amazement that to this day they have always  been trying to point the way forward for God’s children of the Earth,  each in its own different way. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Nature And Our Own’
•    ‘Microcosm and Macrocosm’
•    ‘The Great Year and the Ages of Man’
•    ‘The Beginning of Human Life'
•    ‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Created In God’s Image (2)
*_
_*




*_
​Because  we have been created in God’s image, everyone of our Creator’s  characteristics and powers are also in us. To enable human souls to take  possession of their higher and highest attributes, the Great Mother of  life in Her infinite wisdom has decreed that this can only be done  through each one of us getting to know through their own experiences not  only the miseries, disappointments and failures, pain and suffering of  Earth life, but also its joys and the beauty and wonders of God’s  Creation. The reason why one lifetime after another we find ourselves in  this existence is because every soul can only learn from its own first  hand experience to appreciate what it feels like to wounded. When this  part of our lesson has been fulfilled, we begin to feel motivated to go  in search of healing for the many wounds our soul has received in its  struggles.

As each one has to become as familiar with good as  with evil, we all must at some stage find ourselves at the giving as  well as the receiving end of both. Through all these things we steadily  grow in wisdom and understanding. And it is through the world of our  feelings that our inner self teaches us the difference between the two  by constantly giving us signals and telling us what is right or wrong  for us in any given situation. So, if anyone ask you: ‘What’s the use of  having feelings, when they’re so troublesome?’, you can reply with  confidence that they are necessary because without them we would not  learn anything.

Created in God’s image, each one of us contains  masculine and feminine energies. At this vital crossroads in the  evolution of our race, the full acceptance and integration of both of  them is of the greatest importance for both genders. Neither of the  energies is better, more valuable and precious, stronger or weaker than  the other. They are meant to be equal partners who are perfectly  balanced and working together in complete harmony. Each has its own  vital role to play and contribution to make in the act of creation. And  we are in this life to learn how to use our masculine and feminine  energies with the same ease they do in God. It is our task to teach them  how to work together just as harmoniously and peacefully.

There  is no battle or competition between God and Goddess, as has been the  case on the Earth plane among men and women for a very long time. For  evolutionary purposes this was necessary, but with the coming of the  Aquarian Age, and the increased understanding of the true nature of God  and our own, such things have outlived their usefulness and are  therefore ready to discarded. As the world around us is a mirror of what  is happening inside us, if we want peace in our world, each one of us  must first make peace within through uniting their very own two forces  of Creation inside their own being.

The masculine aspect of God  and also of our spirit is the abstract world of thoughts – it is the  essence of creative intellect. The feminine part of God and of us, women  and men alike, is the soft and sensitive world of feelings, the soul.  For as long as the masculine fails to filter its creative ideas through  the wisdom of the feminine, it can be extremely cold, callous and  destructive. God in his omniscience knows that he, the creator, exists  in the abstract world of his creative ideas and that he can only  recognise himself in his creations. That is why created worlds come into  being in the first place and why he, with the help of his Goddess,  produce ever more new worlds. Together they populate them with their  children, so that through their experiences more and more knowledge and  wisdom is gathered about all aspects of himself.

That is the  reason for the very existence of the human race. If we deny ourselves  our experiences, what would be the point of being in this life? In the  long run this cannot be done in any case, because the law of life  demands from every soul that it evolves and constantly grows in wisdom  and understanding. Attending to our duties as children of God is the  only way any soul can hope to ever find its way back home into the full  enlightenment that is waiting for each one of us at the end of our long  evolutionary journey in the re-union with God.

Can you see that  there is every point in getting on with our life lessons, as best we  know how to? This can only be done by shouldering them resolutely and  moving forward. With the necessary spiritual awareness of what life is  really all about, Earth’s suffering will eventually cease. We shall get  there in due course, of that I am sure. But, without living through all  our experiences, becoming familiar with the accompanying feelings and  dealing with them in the appropriate manner, we would never have found  any of the wisdom that’s already ours. Now, wouldn’t that be a pity?

Therefore,  let’s persevere with our learning. Souls who refuse to do so, whatever  their reasons may be, cannot grow. They stagnate and are then in danger  of wasting a whole precious lifetime. However, as nothing in the whole  of creation is ever lost or wasted, upon their return into the world of  spirit they will be helped to realise this by the wise ones in charge of  them. In this manner dallying souls receive one of their most valuable  lessons ever, which they will never forget. In coming lifetimes they  will remember and really buckle down to their learning.
 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Created In God’s Image (3)
*_
_*




*_
 Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
You created us in Your image and placed us on the Earth,
So that in the course of many lifetimes
We should evolve and grow ever more like You.
Your powers are also in us,
Please show us how to master and handle
Them safely and responsibly,
Following Your will and wishes, not ours.

You granted us the gift of our present lifetime,
So our earthly self can at last become aware of its true nature.
The wisdom of the Mother’s love from time to time gave us
New myths and legends that brought us ever closer to this discovery.
This included the tales like the ones of Uranus and Gaia,
The Lords Krishna and Buddha,
Abraham and Moses, Jesus and the Virgin Mary,
And many others whose traces are lost in the mists of time.

The latest one, the Jesus legend, you gave us as a metaphor
And to illustrate all human soul’s predestined pathway through life.
It reveals to us the initiations all of us have to experience,
To evolve into a Master and a Christed,
Each in their own right.
 Through the death of the man on the cross
You showed us that our life, too,
Is an absolute continuum
That has neither beginning nor end.

For all these things we give thanks and praise to You,
Because now the Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Your only born Son/Daughter, is calling all of us
To make the Jesus story a reality in earthly life
By carrying out the work
For which You created us and brought us into being,
In the first place and now into our present existence.

You are our true Father/Mother and the spark of
The Christ spirit is stirring from its slumbers
And coming alive in ever more human hearts.
In Your presence and Your holy name,
We enter into our mediations and quiet reflections
On the beauty and wonder of Your Creation
And what great honour it is to be allowed
To take part in it.

You are the Source of all inspiration
And we pray that all our thoughts and ideas
Should have their origin in You
And be for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.
Please show us ways of conducting the gift of life
You have bestowed upon us to worship and adore You,
Your love and Your glory,
So that enriched with the learning of all our lifetimes,
We return into the conscious awareness
Of our oneness with You.

Amen

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Pain
*
​ 




​ A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’ 
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that is your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons 
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise 
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that 
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you, 
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust 
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that 
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy, 
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Humming Bird  *_– *M*_*essenger Of Joy*_

_*





*_​In the Native American tradition the hummingbird is a messenger of joy and what a joy they are to watch! This tiny creature at this moment is entering into the centre of our attention to remind every one of us of the need for rescuing the tiny and fragile baby bird of joy in our hearts and souls. Attending to its special needs is not as difficult as it may sound. It’s done through nurturing our precious inner self with the right kind of food, which means refusing to constantly watch the news on TV and listening to them on the radio and instead focusing on everything that is good in our world. To patiently and lovingly teach our inner baby bird of joy how to fly is everybody’s own task. Yet, with our encouragement and with each passing day it can and will grow stronger, until it is ready to take to its wings and share the joy it is capable of bringing, through its sheer presence, to all who are willing to pay attention to it. 

The hummingbird is one of the most precious jewels in Mother Nature’s crown. It diminutive size represents Universal guidance in itself, because it draws our attention to the fact that the greatest and most lasting joys of our present existence do not necessarily have their origin in the greatest of life’s events. More often than not they are found in its tiniest things and creatures, as well as fleeting moments, like an unexpected smile that lights up someone’s face like a ray of sunshine. A flicker of renewed hope in a person’s eyes. A kind and loving hand reaching out for us, when we are sad, lonely or in pain, maybe all of them at once.

Seeing the first snowdrops in winter, followed a little later by some of their cousins, the crocuses and daffodils. A ladybird, a butterfly – especially the first ones in spring. What joy! A flock of seagulls with their joyous aerobatics displays, and all other bird species. All of them are the Universe’s reminders that, even it is held captive by its earthly lessons, like them our spirit is free. If we so wish, we too can fly to our heart’s content and perform somersaults in the air – the realm of thought and spirit, our true home. And then one of our feathered friends suddenly bursting into song. How glorious! 

But when it comes to flying, how does the bumblebee fit in? A creature that, according to the laws of aerodynamics known to humankind, could not possibly lift itself into the air, but is capable of skilful flying. Now, if that isn’t one of the finest proofs we could wish for of the fact that anything can be achieved and is possible with the help and the will of God, what is? 

What about modest little flowers by the roadside, raising their heads to the Sun, as much as whole meadows, lawns and bits of wasteland alike filled with the splendour of hundreds of dandelions and daisies? Isn’t each one a small Sun in its own right and a reflection of the glory of the Great Light above, radiating its blessing and healing power into our world? A plant, a tree – especially a blossoming one, showing us Mother Nature as the happy and smiling bride welcoming her groom, the warmth and the love of the life giving Sun, onto the Earth plane. 

A beautiful sunrise or a sunset. White clouds, like a herd of lambs, sedately drifting through a blue sky. The first raindrops after a long spell without rain. A rainbow arching over our world and bringing us the blessings of the Highest. The list is endless! And all the things it contains are pure magic and expressions of the loving care of the Highest and the Brightest Star in the whole of Creation, the Universal Christ. What joy they bring to human hearts and souls! Doesn’t that in itself reveal that all these only seemingly small things are of much greater value and significance than is commonly known and accepted? 

So much our race has to be grateful for and every human heart and soul will eventually be ready to be filled with the joy the hummingbird brings. To receive it, all we need to do is open our eyes and begin to whole-heartedly appreciate the gifts that are all around us. Then let us give thanks and praise for the many marvels, miracles and gifts the Highest constantly unfolds for all of us through our beloved Mother, the Earth.

May we all open our hearts to hummingbird’s message of joy, regardless of the things that are still happening on this plane of life. And may ever more of us at long last wake up to the realisation that our world is and always will remain a place of great beauty and wonders that will forever rest safely in the loving hands of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Its Angels.

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Pain And Sorrow
*_
_*



*_​ 
Ecclesiastes 3:1-4 tells us that there  is a time for everything and for every purpose under the Sun: A time to  be born and a time to die. A time to plant and a time to pluck up that  which has been planted. A time to kill and a time to heal. There is also  a time for hurting people and a time for being hurt by them. A time for  incurring karmic debts and a time for redeeming them. And because the  law of life is evolution everything that to this day is evil, wrong and  ugly in our world and also in us, in the fullness of time grows into  something good, right and beautiful. That’s how the boundless love and  wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life manifests itself  throughout the whole of Creation and therefore also in us. 

Every human being, without exception, is a beloved child of the  Universe. During the difficult and traumatic events in our lives we are  paying some of the karmic debts we brought with us either from earlier  in this lifetime or from previous ones. Such times are also meant to  teach us specific lessons and it’s up to us to work out what that could  be. In any case, everything in our earthly existence is but a passing  phase. Our human lives are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral in two and a half year circles. When you reflect on  your present lifetime so far, you will be able to see how different  people were drawn into your orbit and with them your interests and  experiences changed. Should you currently be going through a  particularly dark and depressing time, I guarantee that you will not  always be feeling this way. 

God and the Angels, as well as countless other spirit friends and  helpers, invisible to earthly eyes, have always been with every one of  us; therefore also with you. And because on the inner level of life they  are part of us, they know everyone’s troubles and difficulties only too  well. They are willing to help us, but cannot reach us unless someone  asks for it. Well, why don’t you have a go at reaching out to them to  request their assistance? Then sit back and observe what kind of form it  may take. It often comes in quite unexpected and miraculous ways. You  will be surprised, of that I am sure. 

Finding great joy and lasting happiness is every human being’s  birthright. In fact, the whole gamut of feelings we are capable of have  to be experienced by each one of us at some stage of our development and  not necessarily in the same lifetime. Wise ones appreciate that earthly  life is filled with rights. But they also bear in mind that every right  brings with it duties and that includes having to experience in some of  our lifetimes the depths of depravity, pain and suffering. That’s the  only way we earthlings can learn about the polar oppositions in God’s  nature and our own.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Pain’
•    ‘Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘The Dual Nature Of God And Humankind’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*‘I Am With You Always!’
*_





​The English standard version of the Bible  tells us in Matthew 28:20: ‘Behold, I am with you always, to the very  end of the age.’ Now that the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth is with  us, my inner guidance adds to this: ‘I am not an outside force. I am  with you and part of you. That’s why I shall always be with you. I  accompany each one of you to the very gates of Hell. For a long time  unbeknown to you, you will be safe even there, because I am with you.  From that point of your evolutionary journey I am guiding you into the  discovery of My true nature and your own and your conscious awareness of  your oneness with Me.’ 

This truly is a life affirming statement, if ever there was one. It  draws the attention to the fact that every human soul must learn about  the dark and darkest aspects of life, as well as the best and lightest,  highest and noblest ones, and that during any of these experiences we  are never left to our own devices. God and the Angels are always with  us. They are not merely waiting at the other end of the long and dark  tunnel of earthly life, but are constantly walking with us. 

No matter how deep human beings sometimes sink into dark and negative  conditions, God’s great plan of life – for each one of us individually  and our world – decrees that the developmental turning point eventually  has to be reached when our higher nature stirs from it slumber. We then  begin to peer beyond the ends of our noses towards the distant spiritual  horizons of our existence. This enables us to take the long distance  view of all life and our own in particular, and we can recognise the  true value of everything that ever was. The realisation that the only  things that truly matter are those of the spirit and the evolutionary  journey of all life makes it much easier to keep our eyes on the task  before us. Feet firmly planted on the Earth, we then willingly learn and  grow from every experience that comes our way, grateful that good, bad  and indifferent alike can teach us something. 

Wherever your spiritual endeavours may lead you, never take anyone’s  word for anything at face value. This goes for that which is now before  you as much as it does to the knowledge that was given through any of  the legends of the great teachers of your world, even the Buddha, the  Master Jesus, the Prophet Mohammed or, in modern times, White Eagle. Do  not let any of the stories end with reading someone’s teachings, but  listen to the responses that come from deep within the world of your  feelings and your heart. The words of even the wisest tales may be  outdated and in need of re-interpretation. This happens for the simple  reason that at the time they first appeared in our world, humankind was  unready to comprehend higher esoteric meanings that are hidden behind  their surface words. 

And whatever you may find, always bear in mind that truth is a very  flexible matter and everybody’s is slightly different from the next  person’s. We all have some absolute truths in our lives; their nature  depends on our soul’s perception and the spiritual degree of maturity we  have reached, at any given time. As these things are constantly  changing, what might have been absolute truth to us yesterday may no  longer be valid today – never mind tomorrow! 

In your spiritual explorations, always pay careful attention to and  follow the guidance of the One, who dwells in your heart, and listen to  Its voice. Rejoice, if your inner feelings resonate with what is before  you and seem to say: ‘Yes, this makes sense!’ It means that another  morsel of your own truth has moved from your subconscious into your  conscious awareness. If however your heart murmurs something else, then  it will be worth your while to look further into the matter. Do not be  disturbed if your perception of truth varies from that of others, but  remind yourself that you could be meant to take us and our world yet  another step forward on this journey of discovery of spiritual wisdom  and truth, with which we and our world can find healing and peace.

As pointed out so many times, the knowledge and understanding we are now  finding present us with the key for unravelling the deepest mysteries  of our own existence and life throughout the whole of Creation. That’s  how every human being on its pathway back into the conscious awareness  of their true nature can empower itself to make their contribution  towards putting an end to all the miseries and suffering of our world.  The surrender to the will and wishes of our Highest Self is a natural  progression when we appreciate that everything that ever happened to our  race, individually and collectively, has been part of the wisdom and  love of God’s evolutionary design, for each individual, our race and  everything that shares our world with us. Making wise choices becomes  easier when one realises that the only free will any human being ever  has had and will have is to make their own decision about how to react  to people and circumstances. 

God is the Great White Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life; no higher  force or authority exists. Without spirit there is no life and nothing  can come into being. We are all children of God, here by the grace and  the will of the Divine. God’s will alone holds the very atoms of every  cell of our being together, thus making it possible for us to be here,  at all. Our Highest or God Self alone knows the way each one of us must  go. It determines where we find ourselves at any given time and which  lessons we need to master. 

The grace, love and will of the Father, the masculine aspect of our  Creator, brings everything into being through the wisdom and love of the  Great Mother, Its feminine counterpart. The only born Son is the Great  Light, the Universal Christ, the Sun beyond the Sun in the sky above us.  Every soul is one of its sparks that has been waiting for its call to  come fully alive. God’s eternal light is now drawing all souls ever  closer unto Itself. There is no division in God, all is one and works  harmoniously together. The opportunities for proving ourselves worthy of  our exalted ancestry and heritage lie before us. Free will decrees that  it is up to each one of us to accept the challenges involved._*
All Things Are Possible*_
With the help and the will of God,
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive it
And our hearts believe in it, it can be done.

Father/Mother Creator, grant me the gift of your wisdom;
Help me to choose wisely, so that I may
Work for the highest good of all and
Never again for purely selfish purposes.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Thought*_

_*




*_​I have no time for any kind of  negativity and especially the havoc wreaking variety the financial world  is regularly causing, so the mass media can exploit them by feasting on  the suffering such disturbances are causing to the peace of our world. I  have even less time for the emanations of pessimism, which the mass  media people are constantly pumping into the collective consciousness of  our world. If only the people involved knew that every single one of  our thoughts feeds into the pool of consciousness of our whole world,  which in turn is part of that of the whole of Creation. And because on  the inner level of life everything is one and there is no separation  between anything, we must be influencing each other much more strongly  than we think. Every one of us is an integral part of the great pool and  – unbeknown to many, to this day – all of us are responsible for its  wellbeing.

As far as the Jesus legend is concerned, I believe that it has always  been intended by the higher powers to be used as a teaching and guide  book, an educational tool. Through the symbolism of the crucifixion we  are shown how every human spirit and soul, once it has become  sufficiently evolved, is capable of withdrawing from and rising above  even the worst kind of suffering of the physical plane of life. The  earthly education for each one of us continues until we eventually reach  the point when we are capable of freely and willingly reaching for the  loving hands of our Highest Self and the Angels, to help us perceive our  life and everything it contains in the right light. At all times they  are standing by, ready to teach those who are waking up to their true  nature and will now listen how to view all troublesome earthly  situations from the perspective of the higher and highest realms of  life.

I believe that it does not really matter whether or not someone believes  in the value of the Christian teachings when they are taken literally.  The way I understand the Jesus story is that as soon as a soul has  become sufficiently evolved and has reached a degree of spiritual  maturity, it can see for itself that the legend depicts the pathway all  of us are eventually required to walk. When we walk in the Master’s  footsteps and follow his example, we develop ever more of the highest  character aspects, our Christ nature. Even if someone believes that the  Jesus tale is based on historical facts and that every word of it is  true and should be taken at face value, this do not release anyone from  their duty of eventually bringing forth the characteristics of their own  inherent Christ nature, which in them is probably still in seed form  and slumbering. 

Like the Master before us, instead of allowing ourselves to be tortured  and crucified by the events around us and the unpleasant deeds of our  fellow travellers on the road of life, we are in this existence to learn  how to conquer its difficulties and traumas by looking at life as  dispassionately as possible. This alone enables us to recognise the  traumatic events of our own life and our world for what they truly are  and always have been. They represent tests and trials that reveal to God  and the Angels the degree of spiritual maturity we – individually and  collectively – have reached at any given time. In spite of the fact that  these things are of vital significance for the evolution of our world  and everything in it, each one of such happenings in the final analysis  is but a passing phase. It is a lesson that simply cannot be avoided and  has to be endured by us, for the simple reason that we should learn  from it and grow in wisdom and understanding.

In our role of aspiring healers and light-workers the task before us is  to hold fast to our inner knowledge that we and our world rest safely in  the loving hands of God and the Angels, and that even the various  crises on the financial markets are happening for wise reasons and for  the highest good of all. Through them we and our world are taught some  invaluable lessons. Each one of us is involved and we do well to pay  attention. Let us not give in to grumbling and in this way adding to the  ocean of negativity that already exists in our world and into which far  too many are all too happily pouring ever more of the same. 

Because we understand the spiritual background and the purpose of such  lessons, we need to feed nothing but kind and loving healing thoughts  into the pool of human consciousness. We are here to show by our good  example that we trust that God’s great plan of life is perfect and that –  no matter what may still have to happen on the Earth plane – everything  will work out for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy in the end  and all will be well. This is made easier by focusing on the good, i.e.  the learning that already has emerged from experiences of this nature  and more will surely come to our world through anything that may yet  have to be endured by us. For the growth of our Christ nature it is  necessary to bring forth the best from within us. This we do when we  concentrate on the good and desirable aspects of all earthly adventures,  our own and also those of our whole world. At the present phase of its  evolutionary development nothing else is good enough for wise ones who  have awakened to their true nature.

The one great message the events in the financial world as well as  elsewhere must be bringing home to even the most spiritually closed off  souls on the Earth plane and that is: our whole world is one and we all  influence each other. Wise ones are aware that we are all responsible  for ourselves, each other and also our whole world. They are aware that  the most powerful force in the whole of Creation is thinking and that  thoughts are the most potent tools in the whole of Creation. We are the  leaven in the bread of humankind and it is of the greatest importance  that we learn how to use our thinking in positive and constructive ways.  And that means refusing to tune into negativity of any kind. 

Yet, we are human and we cannot help that negative thoughts and feelings  creep into our conscious awareness from time to time. Not to worry! We  can uplift and transmute them into positive ones by reminding ourselves  that negative and destructive thoughts are no longer worthy of us, for  the simple reason that we now know better. In spite of all the work I  have done on this, negative thoughts still come to me from time to time.  Whenever they do, I project thoughts of understanding, love,  forgiveness and compassion into the situation. I do this in the hope  that this creates good Karma for myself and at the same time makes a  contribution towards the healing and redemption of our whole world.
From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Positive Thinking
*_





​ The  deeper we move into the Aquarian  Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of  learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s  take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air  signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of  them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in  each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them.  Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac  through every sign and house. That’s how we,  each through our own  experiences and in the course of countless earthly  sojourns, become  ever more familiar with the characteristics and  qualities of every  sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our  spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the  end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life  we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life.  Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever  lost.

Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level  of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move,  starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there  are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that  from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us  slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until  earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to  begin our explorations of the higher levels of life. 

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid   person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.   It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been   attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware   that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that   our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the   individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s   thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into   being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral   of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper   into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to   see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the   importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed   too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is  meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except we ourselves.  We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous lifetimes into  the present one in the hope of changing them. Well, this is our  opportunity for doing so, let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive  thinking into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge,  which for some time has been coming our way so generously from the  highest levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be.  The wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to  recognise the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in  earthly life. 

First  of all everything is always trying to teach us something,  occasionally  it is for us individually and at other times for the whole  of humankind.  But apart from that, and this point is as vital as the  first one  especially in case of difficult and traumatic events, we can  be sure  that they are dealing with the redemption of karmic debts and  restoring  the balance of spiritual bank accounts. Nothing exists in our  world that  does not have its roots in either positive or negative  Karma we  ourselves created in the past, sometimes many lifetimes ago  when we  walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time and time again we  have taken  part in it, without having the slightest idea of what we  were doing to  ourselves and our world. By telling us about this now,  the Universal  Forces are laying to tools for creating the world of our  dreams through  the fine art of positive thinking. 

Focussing on these aspects,  whilst trusting the utter justice of the  Divine laws, trains our minds  to remain positive in any kind of  situation. Changing our thinking  patterns in this manner is a  life-changing and empowering experience. It  puts us in charge of our  character make-up and enables us to actively  and positively influence  the flow not only of our own destiny but that  of our whole world. One  of the almost immediate effects of positive  thinking is that our  outlook on life as a whole becomes brighter. This  makes us more  attractive to those around us. As you can see, it’s well  worth every  small effort to train our mind. Here are a few tips of how  to go about  it:

•    At the start of each new day remind yourself  that you are worthy  of love and of all the good things life has to  offer. In front of a  mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I am a special  and unique being of  light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am  being loved.’ ‘I am  courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope.’ And so  on and so forth.  Use your creative imagination to make up sentences that  feel right for  you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does  work. If you  practise believing in yourself in this manner, after a  while the  accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite naturally  from  within.

•    However, if you encounter the resistance of  your inner child self  that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I  frequently do – you  might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a  meditative frame of  mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your  vulnerable and inner child  you are hugging, then try to enter into a  dialogue with it. For  example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do  you know that you  are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you  have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing  to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my  child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a  child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need  right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a  good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and  please also tell me about  it. 

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that  of others.  Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly  and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to  lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking:  ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet.  However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was  no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better  posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with  one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the  company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it  helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing  on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course  may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of  this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all  awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer  appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s  all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a  packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As  aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the  company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit  of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is  something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner  eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive  them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I  hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will  be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers.  Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you  are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are   demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them   into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending   anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of   positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and  ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make  lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good  things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is  likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the  way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help  it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel  your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you  wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come  out of anything that happens.

•    When you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look  outside and spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Some  feel that every drop of rain that falls cleanses and purifies, blesses  and heals the Earth. And because thought is the most powerful force in  the whole of Creation and we are one with God, if this is what we think  it really does happen. Bear this in mind and open your window wide. Take  a few deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s  greeting you. Listen to the rain, enjoy its sound and affirm that with  every drop of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving  embrace is being cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. If it’s  coming down heavily, rejoice and give thanks to the Highest Forces of  life for providing for all our needs, including this one. We and our  world are in dire need of every bit of the cleansing and healing power  of the waters from the Heavens the Universe sends us. 

Remember that the power of these Forces are infinitely wiser than you  and I are ever likely to be. So, every day make the most of whatever  comes your way. Each one of them is a good one because it is a gift from  them. Rest safely in the knowledge that there really is a sound and  wise reason for everything that happens anywhere in our world and remind  yourself that those who look for the good are sure to find it in  everything.

•    If you can spare the  time, get into some weatherproof clothes and  footwear. Take an umbrella  and go for a walk, ideally where you can be  with trees, so you can feel  and take part in their enjoyment of the  blessing we are receiving from  the Heavens. Splash in some puddles,  like a small child – your inner  child is sure to love this! Listen to  the drumming of the rain on your  umbrella and know that this is music  of a very special kind. Stop every  so often, breathe in and out extra  deeply and through this consciously  take part in Mother Earth’s  purifying process.

•    When the Sun  reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean  and refreshed. Know  that this is an outer expression of what is  happening inside you and  don’t forget to give thanks and praise to  Father Sun in the sky and  Mother Earth, for they are physical  manifestations of our great and  loving Mother/Father Creator and their  only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. With the help of Its  light all life is brought into  being, nurtured and sustained. 

Open your heart wide and breathe  in Its golden healing light, so it can  flow into you unhindered and  directly from the temple of healing in  the heart of the Sun beyond the  Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from  the Sun into and through you into  Mother Earth and every one of her  kingdoms and how it blesses and heals  every lifeform she holds in her  loving embrace. And at the end of each  day, do not forget to offer  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for  another day of healing and  peace, which with your help it has been for  all life. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sometimes*







Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse and in
Some years tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and everything goes well.

Sometimes nations step back from war,
Elect honest people and decide on policies
That do not make the rich richer and the poor poorer.
And in some lifetimes the higher purpose of 
Our earthly existence is fulfilled.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss
And we proceed as we are meant to do.
Sometimes the Sun melts fields of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
I hope and pray this is happening for you.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Searching For God
*_
​ _*



*_

  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Where Is The Kingdom Of God?
*_
​ 




​ Every experience that comes our way is a  test to establish which level of spiritual maturity our earthly self  has reached. The way we react to the people and events in our lives  reveals this more than anything else. This lifetime is an extra special  one for everybody because it presents all of us with many opportunities  for finding some true enlightenment through being initiated into the  higher and highest mysteries of life. Having a much better idea of God’s  nature and our own by now, it’s not hard to see that this is highly  unlikely to consist of what the Buddhists call Nirvana. 

Each one of us contains God’s energies and they are of a dynamic and  expansive nature. Ceaselessly creating, they are constantly bringing new  worlds into being and destroying old ones that have outlived their  usefulness. To my mind, human beings find their greatest enlightenment  when they become aware that all life – including their own – is subject  to Universal laws. Of particular relevance here are those of evolution  and of Karma *. 

From the moment someone becomes aware of the existence of these laws,  the Universe places the instrument for their own redemption and that of  our world into their own hands. Even the slowest one of us eventually  grasps that if they endeavour to give only of the good and the best they  are capable of, nothing but more of the same can in due course return  to them.

That is exactly what is going to happen in the Age of Aquarius, as ever  more focus their whole attention on sending only kind and loving  thoughts, words and deeds into our world. And this, my dear friends, is  the only way the long promised New Heaven and Earth can come into being.  Each and every one of us has to make their own contribution towards  bringing into being an ever more peaceful world and the long promised  golden age of plenty *, when violence, crime and war, suffering and pain  have been overcome, and greed and selfishness are no longer known. 

The energies of the Aquarian Age are influencing us and everything else  in our world ever more powerfully. A great deal of spiritual progress  can be made be everybody who is willing to put their hands to the wheel  and get to work on improving their own character by bringing forth from  within themselves their own highest Christ qualities. As soon as these  have taken over a sufficiently great part of our earthly self, it is no  longer difficult to accept that everything that has ever happened – and  still is taking place in our world – has always served a wise higher  purpose. 

The awareness of this, hand in hand with God and the Angels, makes it  much easier to face up to any challenges that our karmic debts may still  have to present us. It is good to rest safely in the knowledge that  they will always be with us, ready and willing to show us the way and  help us to work our way through anything. It is no empty promise that,  when we do our best, God will do the rest.

The Universal law of compensation will eventually bless each one of us  for everything we had to endure during our lifetimes on the Earth with a  glorious reward. This recompense will not come about in some  never-never-land, but in the here and now. An ever stronger faith of not  merely believing but knowing through our own experiences that the  Highest forces are always taking care of us is the finest gift anyone  can hope to receive. 

Each one of us is a special and unique being *. And the development of  the characteristics of our higher Christ nature as well as the many  talents the Universe has bestowed upon each one of us in rich measure  can only take place in earthly life. It’s well worth every small effort  we make, as once we have found both of them they will forever be ours.  Once gained, our unwavering faith in God as well as our character  qualities, good, band and indifferent ones, are the only things we can  take with us each time we depart from this plane into the world of  spirit. From there they will accompany us into all future lifetimes,  wherever they may be spent.

Anyone who is willing to serve the Highest Forces by working unselfishly  and unstintingly, under their guidance and protection, for the good of  the whole are sure to find the Angels assisting them in many surprising  ways. It is in their power to provide us with everything we shall ever  require. They are in charge of our lives and always see to it that we  make the right contacts and get the resources we truly need. It’s their  task to assist each one of with fulfilling the purpose of their present  earthly existence at this very special time of transformation and  rebirth of humankind’s spiritual nature. They show where our  contributions towards blessing and healing ourselves, each other and our  world are most effective. 

Through the Angels the spirit of the Universal Christ with the help of  the Jesus legend told us: ‘Seek ye first the Kingdom of God’ *. That  raises the age-old question: ‘Where is this kingdom?’ This tale has been  their way of guiding the consciousness of our world into the gradual  realisation that the whole of Creation is God’s kingdom and that God is  in everything that is. This, however, would only reveal itself when the  story could be understood from the higher esoteric viewpoint. In the  fullness of time every earthling will be aware that God’s kingdom is not  somewhere ‘out there’, but dwells in the very core of everyone’s own  being. 

God’s kingdom is an inner state of consciousness. It never was or will  be a place to which anyone goes on a physical plane of life. It’s the  realisation that on every level of life and in all lifeforms the  Creator’s consciousness is present. The corollary of this is that our  physical bodies are as much part of God as their indwelling spirits and  souls. And whatever is in God is also in us and as above, so below  applies throughout the whole of Creation. And because on the inner level  of life there is no separation between anything, God is as much part of  our physical bodies as being our highest spiritual consciousness. 

The awakening of the Divine spark of the Christ Spirit manifests itself  through a constantly increasing love to do that which is good and right.  This proves to the wise ones in charge of our spiritual development in  the background of earthly life that we really are willingly following  our inner guidance, the living God within, not merely saying so.  Lip-service is no good where spiritual matters are concerned. Everything  has to be for real. This ensures that, whenever we are in need of  support of any kind and ask God and the Angels for it, without  specifying what form it should take, it unfailingly comes. 

The Angels in their role of Divine messengers are utterly dependable and  trustworthy. As executors of the great plan of life *, they are  familiar with the Great Father/Mother’s will. Following their  instructions, they are showing each one of us our place in this plan.  Part of their work is helping us to find the special task * during the  transformations of the Aquarian Age that has been assigned to us. Having  been taught by our own life’s experiences that it’s safe to trust  implicitly that whatever guidance we receive from them intuitively will  always be good and right, we do not find it hard to say: ‘Thy will,  Great Spirit, not mine.’ 
* Recommended Reading
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Seek Ye First the Kingdom of God’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Colonising New Planets
*_
_*




*_​From time to time there is talk about  the colonising of new planets, but in spite of the evidence that on the  purely physical level it may well be possible, I do not believe that we  shall ever make any real progress in this direction. Some years ago the  American scientist, Professor Carl Sagan, who was well known for his  research into terra-forming of other planets, did some extensive  laboratory experiments. He found that blue-green algae thrive on carbon  dioxide and have a phenomenal tolerance of hostile conditions,  particularly extremes of temperature. The atmosphere of the planet Venus  is extremely dense and rich in carbon dioxide, which makes the surface  temperature of the planet too high for human beings.

The professor suggested that terra-forming of this planet could best be  achieved by changing its atmosphere. It was his idea that a number of  rockets could be sent to criss-cross the Venusian atmosphere to bring  this about. The nose cones would be filled with blue-green algae; they  would be triggered to explode into the atmosphere of the planet. The  algae would instantly begin to feed on the carbon dioxide available.  This in due course would effect sufficient changes in the atmosphere to  cause heavy rainfall, thus reducing the planet’s surface temperature. 

Being nearer to the Sun than the Earth, but of comparable size to her,  Venus would still remain warmer than our planet. However, large areas of  it could have temperatures tolerable to human beings, thus making  colonisation feasible. Extensive laboratory tests were carried out at  the time, supporting Sagan’s theory that this idea may well be workable.  Terra-forming ideas exist about Mars too, but not about any of the  other planets in our Solar System.

I do not believe for a moment that we shall ever be allowed to do much  damage through what we – with typical human arrogance – would like to  call ‘colonising’ other planets. What a fine euphemism for subjection  and domination, one of the favourite pursuits of the young and  inexperienced male of the species when freely left to its own devices.  Before the Angels and Masters in charge of our world allow us any  significant adventuring into space, they will demand from us that we put  our own house in order and restore our home planet to an acceptable  state. 

Only when we, individually and as a race, have become sufficiently  evolved are they going to permit us venturing deep into space. I for one  am glad to know that even then we shall remain under the protection and  guidance of the Wise ones who look after us and our world. They will  show us how to behave properly, i.e. without interfering with other  life-forms, as yet unknown to us, on other planets. In my view, it is  more than likely that they do exist, but unlikely that for as long as we  insist on searching for planets from a purely earthly perspective and  vision we shall ever be able to see them or even perceive their  existence.

There are many who still believe that one day we shall succeed in taking  over other planets, but I believe that more urgent and important  events, issues and developments will require humankind’s utmost  attention. Any kind of incursion into space always represent tests for  humankind. They reveal to the wise ones in charge of us and our world to  what degree people are at least trying to understand the spiritual  nature of other planets and the forces that are at work behind all  physical manifestations, and what kind of attitude we have towards them.  Each one of us being a spark of the Divine intelligence, there cannot  be any doubt that – with the help and will of God and the Angels – we  are a highly resourceful and successful race. 

The way I see it, we shall be allowed to stretch our imagination and  ingenuity in matters of space to its full capacity. But, whatever  ambitions anybody may have about the exploration of space and colonising  other planets, I am sure that something will always happen to stop us  before we can harm other planets and their inhabitants. In many places  the residents could be much more highly evolved than we are and who  therefore no longer need physical bodies for moving around. Such beings  will be invisible to earthly eyes and wherever there are any, we shall  not be allowed to disturb them and spoil their home planet, the way we  have done and still are doing with ours.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*An Anthem Of Healing And Peace





*_
 The birds they sang at the break of day.
‘Start again,’ I heard them say.
‘Don’t dwell on what has passed away
Or what is yet to be.
Ah, the wars they will be fought again.
The holy dove she will be caught again.
Bought and sold and bought again.
The dove is never free.’

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack in everything.
That’s how the light gets in.

We asked for signs.
The signs were sent:
The birth betrayed,
The marriage spent,
Yeah the widowhood,
Of every government:
Signs for all to see.

I can’t run no more with that lawless crowd,
While the killers in high places say their prayers out loud.
But they’ve summoned, they’ve summoned up
A thundercloud and they’re going to hear from me.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
You can add up the parts,
But you won’t have the sum.
You can strike up the march,
There is no drum.
Every heart, every heart
To love will come,
Like any refugee.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack, a crack in everything.
And that’s how the light gets in.

By Leonard Cohen
Greeting us from the world of light.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Anthem’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’
​

* * * ​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Galilee Song
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Deep within my heart I sense
My inner guidance whispering to me.
Thoughts like ‘Why don’t I try this, that or the other?’
Enter my mind and I intuitively know that it’s
The small still voice of my Highest Self
Calling me to follow
The highest Star and the Greatest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Universal Christ.
It wants me to walk away 
From the gloom and doom of earthly life
With its false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Lying and cheating, corruption and deceptions
Into the Great Mother’s realm where nothing but
Love and peace, wisdom and truth reign.

She and Her Angels are the source of 
The fresh spiritual knowledge 
That’s flowing ever more powerfully into 
Hearts and minds of humankind.
It provides us with new levels of understanding
That opens the doors of our innermost being,
So that the spirit of the Aquarian Age can enter.
It’s a new kind of rain that has the power
Of cleansing and purifying and through
This healing us and our world.

In this process long outdated thinking and behaviour patterns
Are shed, especially our fears that for so long kept us
Trapped in the prisons of our earthly minds.
The light we are receiving is the knowledge
That is designed to restore our race’s faith 
In the basic goodness of life.
So let’s give thanks and praise for 
For the golden nuggets of wisdom and truth 
That for quite some time have been flowing into our world.
Through perceiving us and our world in a different light
We change the spiritual desert of our earthly existence
And transmute it into a green and flowering oasis.

Let’s leave the ocean of earthly life behind 
And row the boat of our lives into the safe waters
Of the spirit realms, humankind’s true home. 
Setting off from the shores we know so well
We need to look into the deepest innermost parts of our being
And search for how we can best follow and serve 
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ Spirit.

You are our true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress.
How good it is to know that You 
Never were a mystical figure sitting
On a throne somewhere ‘out there’,
Not caring and being interested 
In the wellbeing of us and our world. 
Knowing that You are with us and part of us,
Always have been and forever will be,
How can anyone not love and trust You
With all their heart and soul?
All honour, glory and praise to You.

Frank Andersen 
Adapted for our time
By Aquarius
​ There is nothing to fear when our inner  guidance tells us that something is right and our heart tells us that it  is safe to follow its direction, because it comes to us from the Angels  around the throne of God, the Christ circle. Apart from attending to  the task in hand to the best of our abilities, the only that’s required  from is giving thanks and praise to the Great Father/Mother of all life.  The power and glory of their love and light then wrap themselves around  us like a protective cloak in which we are sheltered and safe. 

When we know that, even though in earthly terms our planet is still be a  lonely, cold and dark place, behind the outer appearances the warmth  and love of the eternal Sun are shining. It’s good to know that every  small effort of any of us is a valuable contribution towards the  dispersing of the spiritual mists that to this day are surrounding our  world. That’s how slowly but surely the warming rays of the Sun beyond  the Sun and the gentle rain of new spiritual knowledge are bringing an  increased understanding of the purpose and meaning of our existence.  They are constantly working on removing the last remnants of humankind’s  ignorance. In the not too distant future this is going to bring about a  new spring in the evolutionary development of our world. When it has  arrived at last, all Mother Earth’s kingdoms will be singing to praise  the glory of the Great Father/Mother of all life’s love, wisdom and  truth. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Dona Nobis Pacem’
J.S. Bach

 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’
​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*They Will Rise From Their Graves
*_
​ _*




*_​ Many to this day think that physical  immortality is possible. In my view, this is an erroneous belief that  was caused by taking literally and therefore misunderstanding the  esoteric meaning of Bible teachings like St. John 5:25-29: ‘Truly, truly  I say to you: ‘The time is coming, and it is now already here, when the  dead will hear the voice of the Son of God and those who hear it will  live. For as the Father has life in Himself, so he has given to the Son  also to have life in himself. And he has given him authority to execute  judgement too, for he is the Son of man. Do not wonder at this, for the  time is coming when all those who are in their graves will hear his  voice. And they will come out. Those who have done good works, to the  resurrection of life and those who have done evil works, to the  resurrection of judgement.’ 

The way I see it, the dead in the above quote are all human souls who  are at present resting and recuperating in the world of spirit, our true  home. And, as promised by the Bible, the time now has come when those  who have already woken up to their true nature and are therefore  preparing themselves on the Earth plane, when they do return into the  world of light, will be able to hear the voice of the true Son of God,  the Universal Christ, and understand its instructions. Because of this  they will continue to move forward on their evolutionary pathway  together with the Earth. 

During the Age of Pisces, one of the Water signs, the Earth has been a  water planet. The Air signs are responsible for the development of the  intellectual processes of our race. Aquarius is one of the Air signs and  now that we are moving forward into the Age of Aquarius, Mother Earth  is transforming herself into an Air planet, in preparation for the age  of the spirit and attunement to the Universal mind of the Highest. As  time goes by, it will be interesting to observe how the new physical  bodies that will be provided for those who come forth will no longer  consist mostly of water, as ours still do at present, but of air.  

And what is going to happen to those who as yet have got no further on  their evolutionary pathway than partaking in the lessons of creating  Hell on Earth for someone or maybe many? If that is their intended role  for this lifetime, who would we be to argue with the wisdom of the  Divine for providing them with the lessons they require? Rest assured  that all is by no means lost for such souls. Instead of being cast into  hellfire and eternal damnation or being destroyed, in due course they  will reincarnate onto a planet that still has lower and denser  vibrations than the Earth. There they will find many opportunities for  making the progress on the evolutionary spiral of life that is every  soul’s birthright.

Although the earthly self of such souls is as yet unaware of this, their  spirit has by no means forgotten that they too are children of God, the  same as everybody else. As the human spirit is masculine and its soul,  its soft and sensitive feeling side, is feminine, each one of us is  indeed a Son and a Daughter of God and also of man – the small earthly  self. As the Bible points out, the same life that is in the Father is  also in each one of His Sons, i.e. in you and me. Alas, during the time  of the patriarchy we were not allowed to know that by rights this should  say: the same life that is in the Father/Mother is also in their sons  and daughters. 

Be that as it may, the Father/Mother has also given each one of us the  right to carry out judgement, namely to judge ourselves. And the time is  now rapidly approaching when all those who are in their graves, i.e.  the world of spirit, will hear the Universal Christ’s voice and come  forth again from there in full consciousness of God’s true nature and  their own. If they so wish, sufficiently evolved souls will go forward  into further lifetimes on Mother Earth, to play an active role in her  resurrection that is already taking place, helping her to evolve ever  more into a planet of healing and peace.

Meanwhile, the energies of our younger siblings in the family of  humankind, who to this day insist on doing evil works, will grow less  and less compatible with our planet’s and our own. This will continue  until at the right moment the spiritual eyes of the young ones will  open, too. Having safely returned to the world of spirit, in many  different ways, they will be able to see for themselves that they are  unready for moving forwards on the Earth with their more advanced  sisters and brothers. The wise ones in charge of them will explain to  them that they have no choice other than continuing their education on a  younger, less highly evolved planet in other parts of the Universe who  is ready for this task. There they will be spending many future  lifetimes. 

Awakened ones do well to remind themselves frequently that because the  spirit is eternal and cannot be destroyed or even damaged, and that  spiritually no experience will ever be wasted. Let us not forget that  less experienced souls have as much right to be here to attend to their  lessons, the same as you and I have done and will continue to do, for as  long as they are required. In the extensive course of the personal and  collective evolution of our world and all others every soul is eternally  cared for. The true needs of each and every one of us are unfailingly  and unstintingly met by the Universe, who at any given moment lovingly  provides each one of us with the lessons that are right for them.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Be-Attitudes Of The Aquarian Age

*_​ 





​ Blessed are those who can see the funny side of things,
Refuse to take themselves too seriously
And laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their lives will be filled with laughter and smiles.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the ends of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

Blessed are those who can smile in adversity and forget to frown,
For the light of the Highest Star lights their path.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who take responsibility for their mistakes
And learn from them rather than looking 
For scapegoats and someone to blame,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when it is better 
To shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the needs of others
And do not think of themselves as indispensable,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And approach large issues sensibly and peacefully,
For they shall climb high on the evolutionary ladder of life.

Blessed are those who send good, kind and loving
Thoughts, words and actions only into life,
For nothing but the same shall return to them,
In the fullness of time. 

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For this is how they prove that they 
Are already dwelling in the presence of 
The One light that unites us all.

Blessed are those who look for the good 
In all people and situations, 
For they are on the upwards winding spiral of life,
While those who focus on the negative aspects
Are sucked ever deeper on the downwards spiral
Into depression and thoughts of how to escape this world 
And ultimately suicide. 

Blessed are those who recognise Me, the living God within, 
In everything that is, including themselves,
For they have gained access to My unconditional and everlasting
Wisdom and truth, light and love.

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that still appear to be
Negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To the people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not humankind’s, 
All wrongs will be righted, crooked corners be straightened 
And ugly things made beautiful,
These wise ones are doing their share 
Of bringing these things into being.

Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
They focus on that which is 
Positive, good and beautiful on the Earth.
They never cease to wonder 
About how much of it there is already,
And they will never know how much closer 
To My loving heart they are than they can imagine. 

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’​ ​ * * *​​ 
 ​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hold Your World
*_
​ 





​ Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.

​ * * *

​ ‘When our interest in the  religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,  dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right  things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’ 
Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’


​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About White Eagle
*_
_*




*_​The  White Eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit, whose wisdom and  knowledge over the ages were given to humankind in the form of many  different tales and legends. The Angelic hierarchy is the executor of  God’s great plan of life. All along their messengers have been  beavering, invisible to earthly eyes, in the spiritual background of our  earthly existence, to gradually bring as much spiritual knowledge to  our world as the majority of people were capable of comprehending.  That’s how the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of  God, have done their best to guide us back into the conscious awareness  of God’s true nature and our own.

The increasing amount of  spiritual knowledge they are now making available is lifting ever more  of us and our world into the loving heart of the Great Father/Mother of  all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit and light of the  Universal Christ, the light of all lights and the spiritual Sun behind  the Sun in the sky above us.

God’s sacred wisdom and truth is the  Great Eagle who has always soared above our world and helped our race  to regain access to the light of Divine wisdom and truth, which is every  spirit/soul’s birthright to find. This Eagle is still with us now and  he will accompany us forever. The name White Eagle does not apply to one  particular group of spirit guides of whom there are many. It was never  intended to represent one disincarnate personality, but was used by  whosoever acted as the spokesperson for each one of the teachings that  were given through the spiritual medium, Grace Cooke, also known as  Minesta.

In one of the White Eagle books, unfortunately I cannot  recall which one, we are told that the group uses more than one  spokesperson. It seems that different ones spoke and worked through  Grace, but to be easily recognisable they presented themselves under one  single name. This was probably done because someone had special  knowledge in a certain field. Jenny Dent, the present mother of the  White Eagle lodge, in the preface to ‘Memories of Reincarnation’ by  Grace Cooke writes: ‘In the present time, White Eagle often appears in a  universal guise, not linked to any one particular personality.’ It is  likely to have been with full intent that no other names of  personalities in the spirit world were mentioned when their teachings  were given. The only name that appears here and there is a reference to  the Master Jesus. Our spirit friends must have known full well that he  and his life are but a legend, but it was too early to disclose that  Jesus was but a thoughtform and never existed any other way.

No  name apart from White Eagle was given in the past. I feel sure that none  will appear in the future, as people would otherwise instantly develop a  fixation on the name of that personality, the way it happened time and  again with the names of different Masters who were believed to have  walked the Earth, like us, as teachers. The result would be yet another  personality cult. This was good enough and even wanted by the Angels two  thousand years ago when the legend of the Master Jesus came into being.

Fortunately,  our spiritual development has come a very long way since then and many  by now are capable of grasping that it is all right to honour the White  Eagle as one of the symbols of the Great White Spirit, our Creator. The  whole focus of our lives needs to be fully concentrated in that  direction and no longer on any personality whatsoever, regardless of how  highly evolved a soul may yet come our way. Attaching ourselves to the  personality of White Eagle or anyone else in the long run is not going  to be beneficial for anyone. It was still acceptable when the teachings  were given, some of them eighty years ago. But in the meantime we and  our world have made considerable progress on the individual and  collective evolutionary spiral. Its pace is being speeded up all the  time and we are here not to look back and dwell on the past, but to keep  on moving forwards and upwards the spiritual mountain in ever greater  strides.

I believe that the teachings that were given through  Minesta, the same as those of all sacred texts, were never meant to be  set in concrete or carved into stone. The tree of knowledge is a vast  living organism that has many branches with as many twigs as there are  spirit/souls in the whole of Creation. The truth that grows on this tree  is flexible and constantly expanding. Each one of us here to discover  more of it, to find our own truth and understanding so it can be added  to that which already is on the tree. This is how the accumulation and  expansion of knowledge and wisdom will never cease, in our world and all  others.

Each spiritual teaching that appeared in our world was  always intended to be expanded and grow some more. However, this could  only ever happen in keeping with the evolutionary level of perception  that we, individually and as a group, had reached at any given point in  time. One little step by another, every one of us is required to do  their share of revealing more of the light of the esoteric knowledge  that has always been hiding behind the surface words of the tales and  legends that were given by the Angels from time to time. When it is  added to the store that is already available to us and our world, it  will gradually enable all of us to reach the state of full enlightenment  and perfection, in the sense of wholeness and holiness. This too is  every soul’s birthright.

About six months after publishing the  above, for the first time I found a confirmation of my perception of  White Eagle in a small note in Anna Hayward’s article about ‘Pluto and  Persephone’ in the magazine of the White Eagle Lodge, Stella Polaris  October/November 2008: ‘We want you to understand that White Eagle is  not just the name of a man. White Eagle is – shall we suggest – a sign,  an influence, a ray, a group. It is an aspect, perhaps, of a higher  spiral of Scorpio.’

The following is the essence of a message  form the White Eagle Lodge’s Newsletter ‘Star of the North’ January  2011: ‘The White Eagle Lode embraces in its teachings many different  schools of thought. It follows and advocates every path that leads  humankind to God’s sacred wisdom and truth. That’s why the White Eagle  Lodge has no creed other than unity with all and has no other aim than  the siblinghood of all life. Our name is not intended to act as an  enhancement for any one individual, incarnate or disincarnate. It  represents the school of thought of which the word White Eagle is the  symbol as the bird of soaring visions and skies filled with the light of  the wisdom of the Highest.’

As the years went by, I felt ever  more strongly that in some way my writings are a continuation of the  White Eagle mission. Possibly the only difference between them is that  my contributions to the enrichment of the tree of knowledge are being  presented through a different channel and are flowing into our world in a  much more direct way, free of charge. As befits the times we live in,  my work is freely available on the information highway to all who wish  to receive it. That is probably why White Eagle entered my field of  vision many years ago during a gathering of like-minded friends.

Everybody  was given a White Eagle teaching that consisted of one sentence. Mine  uncannily echoed the insights into life I had for quite some time been  expressing in my writings. This motivated me to find out who and what  White Eagle was. God and the Angels are smiling and not saying anything  about this, as with the help of our inner guidance, their way of  communicating with us, each one of us required to make up their own mind  about the things that enter our lives.

I was delighted when I  found, many years after the first publication of this part of my  jottings, a new White Eagle Lodge dedication in Stella Polaris  February/March 2017: ‘We have chosen to call this centre the White Eagle  Lodge – a name not bearing reference to any particular person, but  referring to the white eagle as a symbol of vision, used down the ages  by the Wise Ones whom we are privileged to serve. This is to be a centre  of light and all who would serve the Great White Light, whatever their  denomination and whatever their school of thought may be can meet here  on a common plane of brotherhood and service. Therefore, beloved  children, we say that this place is to be a lighthouse to guide men and  women, and we ask you to help us establish and maintain the light  within. Let this become a focal point for the light of spirit.’ White  Eagle

From its earliest beginnings, almost fourteen years ago, I  have called my website a lighthouse of consciousness. And as a mark of  my respect, throughout my writings I have always used the words ‘the  wise ones in charge of us and our world’. By choosing the term  ‘lighthouse’ for the lodge and ‘the wise ones’ they are serving, neither  of which I have ever seen used in any other lodge publication, it seems  to me that the lodge has decided to confirm officially that they are  walking in my footsteps, rather than me in theirs, which I have never  done.

Somebody else liked the introduction to my website so much  that they copied and pasted it, word by word and without my permission,  into the introduction to a Facebook group by the name Rays Of Wisdom.  After I recently started a group of my own with the name of my website, I  discovered that a group by this name was already in existence.  Simulation being the most desirable form of flattery, I decided to  become part of it. Should you be interested in joining my group, please  come and join us. If you type Rays of Wisdom into the search box, you  will locate both groups quite easily.

Recommended Reading:
‘Footprints’
‘The Changing Role Of Spiritual Mediumship’
‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

Updated 7th October 2018
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of a teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2007: ‘If there were no darkness in your world, the light of Sun, Moon and stars would be invisible to you and you would have no idea of their existence. And without having walked in the darkness of not knowing God’s true nature and your own, feeling so frightened, lonely and desperate about the state of your world that you got down to your knees and called for help from somewhere, you would never have realised that there is much more to you and your earthly existence than you ever thought possible, and that there is world of spirit in which Angels and Masters and other spirit friends and helpers have for a long time been waiting for your call.

‘Our Creator,  the Great Father/Mother of all life, is omnipresent, omnipotent and  omniscient and has designed a great plan for the whole of life and also  for your life. These plans are unfailing and nothing and nobody in the  whole of Creation will ever be able to interfere with their unfolding.  Nothing is outside the will and power of God, the masculine aspect of  the Divine Trinity, the same as out of the reach of the wisdom and love  of the Great Mother, the Goddess. The Angelic hierarchy is the executor  of all plans and responsible for all of them. they are the Highest  Forces of life who never allow the reigns of God’s Creation to slip out  of their hands.

‘Whatever happens in your world is part of the  Divine plan and that includes the major catastrophes it has experienced.  One of the finest examples for this is the Cretaceous–Palaeogene  extinction of the dinosaurs. It took place approx. sixty-six million  years ago and marked the end of that period, when all dinosaur groups  except the neornithine birds were wiped out. The Plesiadapiformes  contain the ancestor species of all primates, therefore humankind’s.  These forms of life first appeared soon after about three-quarters of  plant and animal species, including most dinosaurs, had been removed  from the Earth. It happened because one chapter of Mother’s Earth’s  development was closing and a new one was opening.

‘The Earth has  seen many golden ages. Every twenty-six thousand years a new great  unfoldment of all your planet’s inhabitants takes place. The dinosaurs  were wiped out to prepare for the birth of humankind. Each one of you  has the power to ensure that no disasters of this nature will ever be  necessary again. Our bringing of ever more of God’s light in the form of  His/Her sacred wisdom and truth places the instrument for making your  contribution to this into everybody’s own hands. The more you share the  knowledge we are bringing you with those around you, the more of the  Christ light enters not only the cells of your own physical body but  also those of Mother Earth’s physical manifestation. This speeds up the  vibrations of the light she is made of and through this she becomes  increasingly etherealised.

‘The Legend of the sinking of Atlantis  was written by the Greek philosopher Plato, 428/427 or 424/423 BC to  348/347 BC. He received his inspiration from the Angels, the same as  everybody and that on both sides of the veil of consciousness that  separates our two worlds from each other. The Atlantic story is an  allegory of the disastrous effects the abuse of power when used for  selfish purposes can have. But even if the place had ever existed, its  disappearance would have been part of God’s plan. The same applies to  what once was presented to your world through the Abrahamic religions as  ‘The Fall of Humankind’. It is another event that is but a metaphor, in  this case for humankind’s appearance on the Earth. This development  could only start when the planet’s evolution had progressed sufficiently  to be ready for the creation of a new and very special species. In the  fullness of time each one of the members of this race would develop the  qualities and characteristics, including the intelligence of their  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. And it would take a long  time until they were to become aware that in truth they are God’s  beloved children of the Earth.

‘This process started very quietly  when the Angels introduced sparks of the Universal Christ, the light of  all lights, into the cells and atoms of the physical bodies of a type  of animal that had already evolved for this purpose. From the word go  the spark would be reaching out and attuning itself to the heavenly  light of its Creator and begin to grow. The evolutionary plan for this  new species provided that after a while they commenced to walk upright  and get around on two feet. This freed their hands adapting themselves  to their environment. After millions of years in Earth terms many of  these creatures would have reached the end of their earthly education.

‘Encouraged  by the religions of their world, the first stage of their curriculum  would consist of plundering and raping the planet of its resources.  However, in the end during the final phase of their earthly education  every one of them would evolve into the planet’s guardians and  caretakers. The tests and trials that are presently coming your way are  part of your final examination and the way you are handling them are  showing the wise ones in charge of you in our world whether you are  ready to be released from the need for further lifetimes on the Earth.  We, your spirit friends and helpers, are doing all we can to help you  work your way through the obstacles that are coming your way.

‘In  the run-up to the previous golden age, around twenty-six thousand years  ago, many who are now residing permanently in our world took advantage  of the opportunities that are always available for everybody at special  times like these. There have been many of them since the human race  appeared on the scene to assist Mother Earth with the next stage of her  evolution. Should yours have been and maybe still is a particularly  trying lifetime, stop grumbling and rejoice. If you play your cards  right, the end of your need for further earthly lifetimes could be much  nearer than you may think possible at the moment. On the advice of the  wise ones in charge of you in our world, you agreed to their proposal of  this particular pathway. You did this because at that time you knew  that we would be with you, and that, from the spiritual background of  your existence, we would support and encourage you as much as we are  allowed to do. The most difficult part was helping your earthly self to  become aware of our presence and good intentions.

‘It is for  three reasons why human beings choose particularly difficult lifetimes.  The first one is that you are an old and experienced soul and you are  strong enough to tackle just about anything that comes your way. Second,  the pathway you chose will allow you to attend to every one of your  karmic debts, hopefully even the most ancient ones. Third, by the time  the end of your present earthly sojourn comes round in the natural  course of events, you will be so fed up with struggling that you are not  going to find it unnecessarily difficult to give of your best to  conclude this part of your spiritual development. In that case, as soon  as your physical body has been returned to Mother Earth, which happens  for everybody when the purpose of their present lifetime has been  fulfilled, you will be released into continuing your studies on the next  higher level of your personal evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Our  task is to help you become aware of these things, so that you can take  advantage of what is on offer to you, if you so wish. We hope that you  will seize it and in the not too distant future join us, maybe in our  beginner’s group. You will be made very welcome, whether you do or do  not attach yourself to this group. And you are sure to be surprised  about how many of us are well known to you from previous lifetimes on  the Earth.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘In The Beginning’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind – Part Two

Evolution Is The Law Of Life
*_
_*





*_
​‘The  Spirit of the Universal Christ is the Sun of all suns and the Light of  all lights. From Its light every cell and atom in the whole of the  physical world was created by a loving thought, will and power of the  Creator or God, the Great Father of all life. It was brought into  manifestation through his companion and counterpart, the love and wisdom  aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Goddess or Great Mother of all life.  The supreme Universal laws are love and evolution, cause and effect.  Because the Christ light contains them, so does everything that comes  into being throughout the whole of Creation, on all its levels. And  that’s why all lifeforms have always been moving forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral that winds itself around the spiritual mountain  of life. The Divine Trinity is at its top.

‘Naturally, this is  also true for every cell and atom of your physical body and, even though  they are invisible to your earthly eyes, your spirit/soul. Because of  this every part of your being has followed its inner urge to develop and  grow. The same applies to the animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms of  the Earth. Deep within the cells of every creature the Divine spark  steers the course of its evolutionary journey and what kind of a being  it will eventually be. We who are living and working in the spiritual  background of earthly life are no exception. The only difference between  you and us is that we are dwelling in bodies of a different kind that  allow us to freely move around our world. Several different bodies are  also worn by each one of you underneath the outer shell of your physical  body, the temporary vehicle you require for getting around on the  Earth. Your inner bodies are of a different density and the more highly  evolved you become, the more they will be filling with the light of the  Christ Star. This process gradually allows you to explore the higher and  later even the highest levels of life.

‘The original idea of the  prototype for each species is programmed into the cells of its physical  body, as soon as the first ones appear, for example in the womb of  human or animal mothers. That’s how on every level of its being the new  creature slowly starts to grow. Its first task is building itself an  earthly personality. So that through learning from its own experiences  it grows in wisdom and understanding and its consciousness expands,  every so often it has to spend of lifetime on planet Earth. Starting at  the lowest point of its development, the result is a crude and unevolved  human being. Without hesitation it carries out the lowest and most  deprived drives and urges that enter its mind and goes around hurting,  maiming and killing whatever is not to its liking.

‘This is how,  with the passing of time, large amounts of negative Karma are being  built up during the early stages for humankind’s earthly education. They  are stored in the memories of the spirit’s soul, as if they hade been  written with an indelible ink. In due course every bit of these karmic  debts will have to be redeemed by the one who created them. That takes  place as soon as the earthly self has evolved sufficiently to be strong  enough to carry the burden of this self-created cross.

‘Because  of the Universal laws God’s justice is so perfect and fair that it is  initially hard to imagine in earthly life. But with their help every  creature in the course of countless lifetimes gradually evolves into a  perfect manifestation of the creative idea that once was born in the  heartmind of the Great Father. For human beings this means a whole and  holy son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother, i.e. one in whom the  opposing forces of masculine/feminine, positive/negative, higher and  lower nature have been healed into one. Instead of working against each  other, the way they did for a long time in the past, they are then  working together and supporting each other. Peacefully and harmoniously,  with kindness and love they respond to each other the way God and  Goddess are doing.

‘The main Universal law of interest in this  connection is the one of cause and effect, also known to your world as  the law of Karma. This law decrees that every action causes a reaction  and that everything in the whole of Creation will eventually be drawn  back to its source. The effect of this is a homing instinct which  ensures that nothing and nobody can ever be truly lost in the vastness  of the Universe’s space and timeless existence. Every cell and atom  anywhere, including those of your physical body and the bodies worn  underneath, are made from the same material, the Christ light and are  therefore programmed with the homing instinct. That undoubtedly is the  most essential part of every spirit/soul’s travelling equipment, which  throughout its earthly lifetimes expresses itself as a constant deep  inner longing and yearning for the spirit world, humankind’s true home.

‘Your  earthly self could be craving for the home of your childhood and your  earthly mother even though they were particularly painful and  disappointing experiences for you. It may take you a while before it  dawns on you that your spirit/soul through the world of your feelings  has been trying to comfort you through becoming aware that your longing  is for your true home and mother, the spirit realm and the Great Mother  of all life. If this is happening to you, it’s a sure sign that your  spiritual nature is stirring from its slumber. For you the time has come  to find out about God’s true nature and your own, that is God is as  much part of you as you are of God. To your amazement you discover that  you are a spark of the Divine and that all God’s powers and  characteristics are also in you.

‘You will get to know that human  beings have been given the gift of freewill and that, within the  boundaries each of their own Karma and that of your whole world, are  allowed to make their own choices about how they wish to use these  gifts. You thank the love and wisdom of the Great Mother for sending you  into earthly life, because you realise that if your spirit and soul had  never taken part in the darkness of earthly life’s ignorance about its  spiritual background, it would have been impossible for you to become  consciously aware of God’s true nature and your own, and the special  relationship you have always had and forever will have with your Divine  parents.

‘As on the inner level everything is one and there is no  separation between anything, spending many lifetimes in your own  physical body on the Earth was necessary to help you realise that you  are an individual being in your own right. The Divine spark within you  reacts to being placed on the Earth like any seed that has been sown  into your planet’s soil. In the darkness of that existence the seed  instinctively reaches out towards the light and begins to grow. The  knowledge is gains through learning from its own experiences are the  light of the earthly being. With the passing of time the cells of the  shell surrounding the spirit seed, your physical body, begin to respond  and open to the warmth and light from their Creator on the highest  levels of life.

‘What in your world is known as evil in truth  merely represents the compulsory lessons for all young and inexperienced  earthly selves. In due course the Universal laws return to them the  suffering that they handed out so freely and thoughtlessly in previous  lifetimes, ignorant of their true nature and that all life is ruled by  God’s laws. Finding themselves at the receiving end of these  experiences, and when there is nobody and no-one who seems to be able to  alleviate their suffering, eventually leaves them no option but  reaching heavenwards and pleading for help from somewhere, anywhere.

‘This  explains why there are no earthly lives without sorrow and pain. And  that’s how from being a minute spark the Divine aspect of ever human  being’s nature, in the course of many lifetimes, the upper and lower  selves are growing in wisdom and understanding. Their consciousness  expands at first almost imperceptibly, but through the redemption of the  earthly self’s karmic debts and the suffering it has to endure their  developmental pace speeds up. For all of you this continues until you  have mastered the earthly plane of life and through your behaviour in  all daily encounters are proving to the wise ones in charge of you  behind the scenes of your earthly existence that you have evolved into  the master of every aspect of your nature.

‘By then you will have  developed other bodies or vehicles that are going to allow you to  function with equal ease on different planes of consciousness in other  parts of the Universe. They will soon be turning into your field of  exploration. Now that you are God-conscious, i.e. aware of your oneness  with the Great Father/Mother, the earthly school of life has nothing  left to teach you. Your mind has entered the spiritual freedom of the  Aquarian Age. It consists of allowing you to believe only that which  your innermost being, the wise one or living God within, tells you is  true. That for you is the truth – even if it is not yet anyone else’s.
Recommended Reading:
·         ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
·      ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
·        ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
·        ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
· ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
·        ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind - Part Three

Tenderly Cared For
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘The cells and atoms of every physical  body, human and animal alike, is created through condensing the light of  the Christ Star to a sufficient density that they appear as matter that  is visible to earthly eyes. A number of different bodies are worn  underneath your outer physical vehicle that is required for getting  around on planet Earth. The other bodies also consist of the Christ  light though of a less condensed finer texture. That’s why they are  programmed with the instinctive urge to grow and evolve, the same as  everything else that exists anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.  From the moment of your first release – not fall – into earthly life,  the Christ or Great light has constantly been drawing you towards  Itself. 

‘All creatures that share Mother Earth with you are equally loved and  tenderly cared for by God and the Angels and Masters of the spirit  realm. Assisted by countless friends and helpers on the lower levels of  our world, every lifeform is nurtured and protected and its development  is unfolding in keeping with God’s great plan of life. For human beings  this means protecting you against yourselves, whenever the need for it  arises and things are in danger of getting out of hand. As soon as one  of you ventures too far from the predestined pathway of your present  lifetime, something happens that nudges you back onto it. If there is no  other way of getting through to your earthly self, occasionally this  has to happen in not too gentle a manner. There may have to be an  illness or an accident to wake you up. This is how all of us are  constantly provided with the experiences that are right for us at any  given moment and that applies to you in your world as much as to us in  ours. 

‘A special Guardian Angel is allocated to each newly born spirit/soul,  who accompanies the youngster throughout the whole of its earthly  education. Taking care of you is part of your Angel’s own evolutionary  pathway, which it pursues the same as everybody and everything else.  Nothing and nobody is excluded from the evolutionary process. And  because all of us have been programmed in the same manner, our hopes and  aspirations during every part of our education are relentlessly  reaching forwards and upwards. This is also true for you, even though  for a long time you are likely to have been unaware of what was  happening to you.

‘For every one of us, you in your world and we in ours, reaching out  towards the highest levels of life always have been and forever will be  our aim. Alas, during the first stage of its earthly education our small  selves have no idea that the essence of our being is spirit/soul. This  aspect of our being is eternal and immortal, the same as God, and will  never die. It takes a long time until you become aware that good as well  as evil are part of God’s nature and therefore also yours. In every  human being they have always been working like two wheels that  eventually melt into one. Good represents the higher evolved Christ  nature and evil the lower unevolved part of God’s nature, your own and  all life. 

‘Since the beginning of human life on the Earth, the lower self’s  pathway of suffering has activated the higher aspects of everyone’s  nature. That’s how, with the passing of time, together they are moving  the small self forwards and upwards on its predestined pathway. This  continues until the higher nature has taken over its lower counterpart  and together they have evolved into a healed and perfect son/daughter of  God, a Christed one in its own right. 

‘And because on the inner level there is no separation between anything,  each time another one of you is coming home into their true nature and  through this the two parts of your being are healing into one, all of  humankind and your whole world are healing with you. That is the hidden  esoteric meaning behind the surface words of the Christian teaching that  all people shall be raised up to the Son/Sun. It means that in due  course every one of them will evolve into a Christed who is consciously  taking part in the radiance of the Great Light and helping it to  manifest its beneficial influence on the Earth.

‘But for a moment let’s return to the newly born spirit/soul.  Unconscious of its uniqueness and that it is a very precious and  potentially highly talented individual, it enters into earthly life for  the first time, unaware of the fact that the essence of its being is a  masculine spirit and a feminine soul. And because the two are  inseparable, the same as God and Goddess, from now on we shall be  calling them spirit/soul. To help them become aware of their  individuality from time to time this unit finds itself temporarily  clothed in a physical body. At first the two are at loggerheads with  their earthly self and for as long as they are longing to return to  their source, their lower counterpart can make no progress on its  predestined pathway other than learning all it can about its own nature  and its environment. 

‘When the time for discovering its spiritual nature and the background  of its earthly existence has come for the small self, the Angels are  guiding it towards finding out about its Divine origin and the wise one  or living God within, its inner teacher or intuition. This brings with  it the realisation that good and evil are two aspects of every human  being’s nature as well as all life, and that good is the Christ part of  its own being who has always longed for its counterpart, the small  earthly self, to wake up from its slumber and become aware of who and  what it truly is.

‘The Sun in your birthcharts is a symbol of your Highest or God Self,  the Christ spirit in whom we are all one and whose light is persistently  drawing all lifeforms towards itself, including earthly ones. Every  creature anywhere is tenderly cared for by the Great Father/Mother of  all life. The Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life are in  charge of their development and on the lower levels of the spirit world  countless friendly guides and helpers are serving them. All together  these beings have always been steering every human being through the  inevitable highs and lows of their earthly existence, complete with its  emotional whirlpools, traps and crevices. Sometimes you have to walk or  fall into one of them for a while. But do not worry unnecessarily when  you do. Trust that the invisible hands of your spirit friends and  helpers will forever be there to pull you out and place you onto a  smoother stretch of your predestined pathway. 

‘That’s how every human being, and once more we remind you that we too  belong to this species and once walked the Earth just like you are doing  now, is at all times moving round and round the zodiac. Each can only  learn from their own experiences which are taking you through every one  of its signs and houses. During the first round you are getting to know  the lowest and most negative aspects of each Sun sign and house. But  each new round takes you one level higher up the evolutionary spiral of  life. In this way everyone’s development is slowly but surely constantly  moving upwards and forwards on the road that in the end takes all of us  to the top of the spiritual mountain, i.e. the conscious reunion with  God. 

‘In this manner one earthly lifetime after another every spirit/soul  receives its nourishment from the Divine light and is drawn to it that  bit closer. Through this the strength of the spark’s light in the cells  of your physical body steadily increases. And that’s what, with the  passing of time, brings about the awakening of your Christ nature. When  this is going to happen for each individual is part of God’s plan for  that person’s life which is designed whenever a new spark is born.

‘Never forget that every one of us, you in your world and we in ours, is  a unique and very precious creature. Irrespective of where anyone may  presently find themselves on their individual learning curve, the  highest and the lowest are treated with the same love and respect all of  us deserve equally as a Divine spark and child of the Highest. Every  moment of our existence we are tenderly cared for and provisions are  made for our true needs. And whatever may be required for your lessons,  in keeping with God’s plan for you within the great plan of life, when  the time is right it does appear without you having to ask for it. 

‘All of us are also specially gifted in some way. When you become aware  of your true nature and the higher purpose of your existence, it may  dawn of you that you could have gifts and talents you have not yet  recognised. They could be waiting to be unearthed, taken possession of  and developed to full blossoming by you. The best way of finding out  whether this is the case for you is by paying attention to your inner  guidance and taking an interest in the things and themes you feel  naturally drawn to at the time of your awakening. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Stargazer’s Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’
​ 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind – Part Four

The Revolution Of Peace
*_
_*




*_​ ‘Naturally, the human evolutionary  journey has to start at the lowest point of the upwards winding spiral  of life and the lowest unevolved aspects of your nature had to be  explored first. At the outset of your travels you were at the giving end  of the experiences that go with this part of your development. When the  Karma that was thus created returns to you, you find yourself at their  receiving end. Initially, the aims of everybody’s lower self for a long  time are in polar opposition to those of their higher or Christ part of  their nature. This, however, changes so profoundly when it wakes from  its slumbering state that you look with horror at the things you are  likely to have done during past lifetimes. Eventually you will have only  one desire and that is to make good and redeem yourself where you once  sinned. Freely and willingly you then surrender and submit your whole  being to the will and desires of your Highest Self, so it can show you  how to go about it. 

‘Your Highest Self is the pure Spirit of God, in whom we are all one and  who has always been working with every one of us, Its lower earthly  self by steering us through the unavoidable dark and ugly parts of our  early development. However, as soon as one of the earthly selves has  learned to work harmoniously with its higher nature, the suffering on  the cross of earthly life is perceived in the right light. Whatever  happened in the past and still has come your way in the future, are no  longer rated as suffering but as necessary developmental stages and  passing phases that served the paying of your karmic debts and  redemption.

‘The so-called fall of humankind always has been a metaphor for the  evolutionary process that demands that every human spirit/soul for a  while takes part in the school of earthly life, in keeping with God’s  great plan of life. The ultimate purpose this education provides is the  realisation that we are individual beings who from time to time take  part in earthly life for a while to become familiar with every aspect of  its nature. During the later stages this includes changing the  weaknesses of your lower earthly nature into strengths and adjusting  your desires to those of your Christ nature. 

‘The higher purpose of that which is known as darkness and evil in your  world is the bringing forth of goodness and light. Hence the old wisdom  of: ‘Out of evil cometh good and out of darkness cometh light.’ In the  beginning there was darkness and God said: ‘Let there be light!’ And  there was light.’ Spiritual knowledge and understanding are light and  ignorance is darkness. Ultimately, all dark and inharmonious conditions  in earthly life are for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy  because their intention is always to teach them something. Rest assured  that there is a great plan of life and that it is held safely in the  loving hands of the Great Architect of the Universe. The Angels and  Masters of the Christ circle, the highest level of life, are its  executors and in charge of it. 

‘Nothing happens outside this plan and a wise higher purpose has always  been hiding behind everything that happened on the Earth plane and to  this day is taking place there. For every individual soul, as well as  for the whole of your world, God’s plan guarantees a final outcome that  is fair and just, good and beautiful. And when in the end all  evolutionary possibilities have been sufficiently explored, everything  that exists in the physical world will be de-created and the creative  process starts once more. 

‘The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and of an ever increasing  awareness of humankind’s siblinghood with all lifeforms throughout the  whole of Creation. This development has been unfolding in your world for  quite some time by now. Yet, the gates to Heaven, by which we mean the  higher and Highest levels of life, cannot be crashed by anyone.  Everybody has to proceed one small step after another, guided and  protected by their inner guidance learning to conduct their life in  keeping with the Universal laws and to love God’s way, totally and  unconditionally, without inhibitions and prejudice against anyone. In  this way alone can the rose of love unfold and fully open in human  hearts. All of you are walking the same road that in the end leads to  mastering the drives and urges of your lower nature and being in charge  of the matter of your physical bodies.

‘As time passes by, there will be increasing numbers of surprising  events in your world that, when viewed from a purely earthly  perspective, will appear like miracles. They are made possible by the  light in the form of spiritual knowledge that is increasing your race’s  wisdom and understanding which for some time has been flowing into the  spiritual darkness that to this day fills humankind’s consciousness.  Aquarius is the sign of revolution and one of the Air signs, which are  responsible for the development of humankind’s mental faculties. Under  the influence of the Aquarian energies a mental revolution has been  taking place in your world for quite some time. It has its roots in  people consciously changing their thinking and behaviour patterns into  more positive and constructive ones. 

‘As mentioned earlier, spiritually knowledge is light and not knowing –  or to say it less politely: ignorance – is darkness. With every new bit  of spiritual knowledge you find along the pathway of your predestined  pathway through life you are becoming a bit more enlightened being.  Through this your earthly existence evolves into a more colourful and  interesting one. Many are becoming aware that they may have gifts and  talents that could have taken many lifetimes to develop and are still  waiting to be discovered by you. With the awakening of your higher  nature they are likely to rise to the surface of your earthly self’s  awareness. They can then be taken possession of and developed some more.  The best way of finding our whether you have any such gifts is  following your natural inclinations and consciously working on unfolding  what emerges. 

‘Even though attending the earthly school of life is compulsory, nobody  is ever forced to apply for having another go at it. If during this one  you have had and maybe still are having rather a tough time, comfort  yourself with the knowledge that you yourself chose this painful  pathway. And don’t chide yourself by saying: ‘I must have been crazy!  No-one in their right mind would choose a lifetime like mine.’ On the  advice of the wise ones in charge of you in our world you did decide to  once more pick up the cross of earthly life during these very special  times of transformation and humankind’s rebirth into the conscious  awareness of its true nature. That’s why a multitude of opportunities  for some time has been on offer for those who wish to redeem their most  ancient karmic debts. 

‘Making this choice was easier than usual because you knew that, if you  reacted the right way to the events that would be coming their way, the  coming lifetime could turn into the natural end of your earthly  existence because it had nothing left to teach you. You would then be  ready to be released into the freedom of continuing their studies in our  world, exploring and gradually moving onto ever higher levels. Until  you have completed your earthly education and passed the final exam of  redeeming every last one of the debts in your spiritual bankbook, this  is impossible. 

‘The main reason for accepting the offer of another earthly lifetime was  the knowledge that we, your spirit friends and helpers, would be with  you all the way to support you and help you work your way through the  tough patches that inevitably would be coming your way. You were aware  that your main obstacle would be assisting your earthly self to become  aware of its true nature and the spiritual background of its existence,  and that whatever it required would unfailingly be provided by the wise  ones in charge of it. The only thing it would have to do is ask, as  without that no help can come to anyone in your world. 

‘Many other spirit/souls came to the same conclusion as you and that’s  why your world for some time has been so heavily over-populated. Do not  worry about this unnecessarily, as this too will sort itself out in the  natural course of events. And don’t be disheartened whenever you have to  work your way through periods of despair and darkness. Whatever  happens, comfort yourself with the knowledge that much good will come  out of everything in the end and that you are clearing up some more of  your karmic debts. There is no need for blame, only for forgiveness.  What you are going through is a clearing and cleansing process that  steadily increases your spiritual stamina and endurance. At the same  time it provides you with greater wisdom and a better understanding of  the spiritual background of earthly life in general as well as your own.  

‘For some time the Christ light has been flowing with increasing force  into the individual and collective consciousness of your world. There is  good reason for being of good cheer and rejoicing because everything  that is presently making earthly life so hard to endure is but a passing  phase. It is a preparation for an initiation of such momentous  proportions as has never before taken place on the Earth and that is the  rebirth of the human race into the conscious awareness of its true  nature. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’
​ 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind – Part Five

Digging For Gold
*_
_*




*_​ ‘As pointed out earlier, every one of  God’s creatures throughout the whole of Creation is loved and tenderly  cared for by the Angelic hierarchy. This applies to all human beings,  wherever they may find themselves at any given moment. And it does not  make one iota of difference whether you are one of the highest and  mightiest in one of the countries of your world or maybe just a gold  digger on the Internet or anywhere else in your world or someone on the  death row of Sing Sing. 

‘If you were a digger who tries to extract money in deceitful ways from  anyone who is gullible enough to fall for your sweet words and charms  and swallow your tales, your success would depend on the Karma of your  potential victims. God and the Angels guide you to the right ones. If  someone did something similar to what you are doing now to those around  them in previous lifetimes, with their help and will you are going to  succeed with that person. The snag is that in one of your coming  lifetimes somebody will have a go at you. The likelihood is that you  will then have no idea whatsoever why something so unpleasant should be  happening to you. 

‘Encountering you is an essential part of your victim’s payment of their  karmic debts brought over from previous lifetimes into this one. If  this is not the case with one of the people you approach, we open their  inner eyes and help them to recognise the intentions behind your  advances. Yet, if someone is inexperienced enough to put their trust in a  person they have never met personally and whom they do not know from  Adam, they deserve what comes to them. Their own life’s experiences are  going to teach them the invaluable lesson that, unless a somebody who  enters their life has proved themselves as trustworthy in the course of  many years, trusting them is a mistake. There is nothing wrong with  making them. The most painful ones are never forgotten and therefore the  best ones.

‘Everything that happens in your world is but a passing phase and part  of someone’s life lessons and the balancing of their spiritual bank  account. Nothing takes place perchance or is a coincidence. These things  do not exist because all events are part of God’s plans of life, the  great one for the development of the human race and the individual one  for you and this particular lifetime. Should you be one of the before  mentioned gold diggers of your world and you are reading this, the time  may have come for the waking up of your spiritual nature from its  slumbering state. In that case you are meant to start digging for gold  that is much more precious than that which is available in earthly life  and can be bought, sought and stolen. Golden nuggets of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth are waiting to be discovered by you that will open the  gates to your conscious awareness that you are an eternal being, who is  part of God and can never die. No-one can or will take this kind of gold  from you; it is yours forever.

‘Even though for a long time you were unaware of their presence, God and  the Angels have always been with you, the same as everybody else. They  are part of you and you are part of them. They could not leave you, even  if they wanted to – not that they ever will. Because of this  spiritually everything has to be for real and there is no point in  faking or pretending anything. God and the Angels are the all-seeing  eyes and all-hearing ears that swing into action when the time is right  for the Universal laws to return to you the seeds that were sown by you,  either earlier in your present lifetime or during previous ones. And  that’s how in the fullness of time everybody receives their just  desserts. 

‘God and the Angels are constantly guiding and protecting each one of  you against destroying the essence of your being, your spirit and soul.  They have brought you to where you are now and it is they who have  brought this to you. If you understand their message, reach out for them  and ask for their assistance. It will never be denied to anyone. Upon  request they are ready to show you ways how you, with the help of your  own Christ Self, can redeem yourself and make good where previously you  transgressed against those around you. 

‘God and the Angels will never lead you astray or tell you something  that is not true. They can be trusted implicitly. All you have to do is  pay attention to what they are telling you through your inner guidance,  the wise one or living God within, about the next step on your journey  of leaving behind the darkness of being ignorant of God’s true nature  and your own. The knowledge they are waiting to bring to every human  being is sure to cure all of them of the nonsense of fearing God. Once  you understand who and what God really is, nothing will ever stop you  from loving Him/Her with every fibre of your being.

‘As you know by now, all characteristics and powers that are in God are  also in every human being, if for a long time in seed form only. Even  though many to this day believe that you are fallen Angels of some kind,  this is not the case. It is merely a case of every one of you going  through the various stages of their earthly education. Religions have  been excellent instruments for taking you and your world through  experiencing God’s nature and your own through its crude and unevolved  state with the lowest and most depraved desires of the earthly self. 

‘The things that to this day are taking place in your world are a  demonstration of how some people somewhere to this day are exploring the  whole gamut of experiences that everybody’s earthly education requires  at some stage. From the highest hopes and aspirations of your Christ  nature down to the lowest drives and urges of its earthly counterpart,  all of you have to go through them during some phase of your spiritual  development. 
‘As long as you keep on keeping on, everything will be well in the end.
We are with you, all the way – never doubt it.

With love – your spirit friends and helpers.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’
​
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Invictus
*_
​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Navigating The Ocean Of Life
*_
​ _*




*_​ Desire is at the basis of all life and  the energies of the planet Mars are the pure creative/spiritual/sexual  ones that fuel all your desires and as you are well are of by now there  are a great many. The first sign of the zodiac, Aries, represents human  souls experiencing their primary encounter with life when of necessity  all their desires and interests are still focused on themselves. They  are propelled into life by the desire to build themselves an earthly  personality that will help them to carve out a niche for themselves and  maintain it. In the second sign, Taurus, the desire for all the good  things of the Earth and especially earthly possessions are explored. In  the third sign, Gemini, the soul concentrates this precious energy onto  developing its abilities to communicate. In the fourth sign, Cancer, it  learns to appreciate the value of home, mother and tradition. In the  fifth sign, Leo, it becomes aware of itself and its own creative powers.  And so forth.

It is good and right that the human earthly self wants the things of the  Earth, but once you have woken up from our spiritual slumbers, you need  to learn how to rise above and overcome them. At first the temptations  of your earthly nature will continue for some time to rise from your  inner self. However, the more you recognise them for what they truly  are, i.e. tests and trials that are meant to help you grow, the easier  you will find it to resist them. Your present existence is meant to  teach you mastery over its lower planes. To achieve this, your spirit  has to take charge and learn to ride the earthly nature, instead of  being ridden by it. 

Your mind and your physical body are like a ship with which you are  learning to navigate the great ocean of life. You – the inner self, your  spirit and soul – are the captain and you are in charge. But, I am the  Admiral of the Fleet, your supreme commander, and each one of you is  responsible to Me for their own wellbeing, that of their craft and the  state of your world. My laws have always ensured that chaos could never  reign on the ocean of life and this will continue forever. As young  souls need to take part in all lessons of the Earth plane, once at the  giving end and then on the receiving one, in the beginning they remain  unconscious of the existence of My laws. 

Later, when you have matured and your consciousness has expanded  sufficiently, their presence enters into your field of vision. Grasping  the necessity for them not only for your own life but for all of it,  empowers you to take your destiny into your own hands, though only up to  a point. You will always be answerable to Me and the gift of your  present lifetime has been granted, so that you may gain absolute control  over all aspects of your own nature, feminine and masculine, your  earthly as well as your Highest Self. 

I am the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation,  the Pole Star, whose light consists of spiritual wisdom and  understanding. By this beam you will eventually steer your vessel back  home into the oneness with Me. Every night before going to sleep and at  the end of your present earthly sojourn trust your whole being into My  hands, knowing that in all Eternity you will be safe with Me. You are  the centre of your own Universe and you are also the centre of My life.  All My love, wisdom and power that is reflected in the whole of My  Creation is also in you. 

Lay your hands trustingly into Mine, so I can teach you how to use all  your inner resources wisely. Your earthly self is filled with doubts and  fears. When they come to trouble you and threaten to overwhelm you,  turn towards Me, your God Self and Divine consciousness. I am with you  always and will help you overcome any adversary, even the worst one and  that is your small earthly self. Many of the ghosts and the shadows from  your past are still waiting to be released, so that the wounds of all  lifetimes can be healed. Whenever you are in trouble of any kind, call  upon Me and I will show you the way. Walk hand in hand with the Angels  and Me once again, the way you used to do a long, long time ago, so I  can teach you how to do your share of blessing and healing, saving and  redeeming yourself, your world and everything that is in it. I love you  all and I bless each one.

It may surprise you to hear that I am longing as much as you are for the  moment when all My children of the Earth can receive and comprehend My  whole truth. During the spiritual infancy of your race this was  impossible, as much of the knowledge you are receiving now would have  frightened you to death in those days. That is why I only small part of  My truth were given through the teachers I sent to your world from time  to time. When you look back, you will be able to see for yourself how,  as humankind slowly progressed on the evolutionary spiral, every so  often another instructor appeared to relate to you the same story in a  somewhat different manner.

This is how it came about that I gradually revealed ever more of My  truth to you and your world. By the time I gave you the Jesus legend,  many of you had grown into their spiritual adolescence. The stories  about the Master’s birth and life seeded into the consciousness of your  race some new and essential parts of My truth about the initiations  every human soul on its evolutionary pathway eventually has to undergo.  Upon reaching spiritual adulthood, you begin to grasp the underlying  esoteric meaning of all the teachings I ever gave to your world through  fresh myths and legends that from time to time appeared. The degree of  understanding of their concepts reveals to the Angels and Me when  another one of you is ready to be taught, guided and protected  exclusively by Me, your inner teacher and guide, the living God within. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystery Of The Oceans’
​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Unerring Justice
*_
_*




*_​ The  essence of an extract from a  teaching of the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  Stella Polaris February/March 2018 under  the heading ‘The Inner  Awakening’: ‘The law of life is love and  evolution through love. God is  the law and the law is God, whose love  and laws pervade and rule every  level of the whole of Creation. The  Universal laws cannot be  influenced by anything that would change their  course and corrupt them.  They know no punishment or retribution and they  do not judge. God’s  justice is perfect. Errors or miscarriages of  justice are unknown on  the inner spiritual levels of life. Every outer  manifestation is an  extension of the inner ones and therefore has the  same qualities and  characteristics. 

‘The law of Karma is not by any means something negative, as many   earthlings believe it to be. It is completely neutral and returns as   many good and positive things as negative and evil ones to its sender.   The law just is and functions exceedingly well. The only thing it has in   mind for humankind is providing opportunities for consciousness   expanding experiences that help every one of God’s children of the Earth   to grow in wisdom and understanding, whilst redeeming itself and  making  good where it once sinned. 

‘In the whole of Creation there is no such thing as chances, accidents   or coincidences.  Everything that happens is in keeping with God’s great   plan of life and is the result of the law of Karma. In your world this   is true for the events that on the surface of life are so tragic and   hard to endure. If you had access to the Akashic Records *, you would be   able to see for yourself that these occurrences are always the   outworking of the Karmic law of cause and effect. In broad outlines   their conditions are as similar as possible to those that once set the   karmic wheels in motion. This goes for anyone who is directly or   indirectly affected by the events and also the groups and nations they   belong to. This is how the whole of humankind, individually and   collectively, is constantly in the process of redeeming some of its   karmic debts.

‘But the story does by no means end here. It is a well known fact in   your world that difficult and traumatic times have the power of bringing   out the best and noblest qualities in many people. That’s how the   infinite wisdom of the Great Father/Mother eventually assists His/Her   human children of the Earth with the development of their own Christ   nature. Through manifesting it in earthly life good and positive Karma   is created that wipes out ever more of your Karmic debts. This is the   only way the Universal Christ, not as an outside force but from within   your own inner being, in due course can save and redeem each one of you   and your world. It is for this reason that some people feel drawn to  the  rescue services and when the need for it arises, risk and sometimes   give their own lives for the sake of others.

‘And because God’s characteristics and powers are also in you, every one   of you carries the power within – if only in its slumbering state thus   far – for sowing the seeds of a more beautiful and peaceful world.  Your  present is occupied with attending to your karmic obligations and  making  every effort to go about it in the right manner. Learning to  control  your thought processes and living in harmony with God’s  Universal laws  empowers you to sow the right seeds in our present  lifetime. The  knowledge of this is the instrument God and the Angels  are placing into  everyone’s own hands – or rather heart and soul – for  making their own  contribution towards positively influencing your own  future and that of  your whole world.

‘In the long run it is irrelevant whether Christianity or any other   belief system survives. It’s the Christ spirit in every human heart and   soul, in its total and unconditional surrender to its Highest or God   Self. Its kindness and goodwill, tolerance and love for all lifeforms is   the only authority who can save and redeem each one of us and our   world. We, your spirit friends and helpers, are part of it and working   on it – together with you on the one hand and with God and the Angels   and Masters on the higher and highest levels of life on the other.   No-one on their own has any true power, but together with them makes us   so strong and powerful that anything can be done and performing  miracles  is easy. 

‘And if you are longing to find truth, all you have to do is gain access   to the wise one, the living God within you. On that level of   consciousness the meaning of God’s love is known and you are meant to   use the knowledge we are bringing you about it in your everyday life. In   words, thoughts and actions show the people around you how they too  can  find their own way to God’s light, i.e. wisdom and knowledge.  Encourage  them to do their share of preparing for a golden harvest on  the Earth  by sharing the seeds that are coming their way with as many  as possible.  

‘Keep the glorious vision of the new golden age in mind and do not allow   anything to deter you and do not be disappointed when you see but a  few  results of your work. Hold steadfast onto the vision that we are  giving  you about the age of love and peace, wisdom and truth, that is  sure to  come into being as ever more of you desire it and willingly and   unselfishly work on making their contribution to bringing your new  world  into being. And because God is in everything and at all times is   manifests Him/Herself through the Universal laws, in the fullness of   time perfection and joy will come to your world through everyone’s own   efforts.

‘You will then be experiencing a life that none of you can as yet   imagine, even in your wildest dreams. It is going to be a life of beauty   and joy, health and harmony and the love that is the supreme ruler of   the spirit spheres. They are spheres of pure light and beauty that are   far beyond the world of desires of your present existence and the  astral  worlds. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance darkness.  Peace  be with each one of you as you journey onward into the light of  full  conscious awareness. There is nothing to fear. God, the Angels and  we  are with each one of you, holding your hands, giving of our courage  and  strength, and showing the way whenever someone asks for it. As  everybody  is required to do their share of the work involved, do your  best to  spread the good news we are bringing you. 

‘Whenever you wish to find out whether someone is telling you the  truth, go to your inner guidance. It knows the way of all things and  will never lead you astray. Naturally, this also applies to the  knowledge you receive from us.’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​  
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*On Religion*







An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.'
And the Prophet replied: 
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflections,
And that which is neither one nor the other? 
Isn’t it the wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul, 
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and that for myself.
This is for my soul and that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space 
From one part of yourself to the other, 
From the Higher or God Self to your lower earthly self, 
Its counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment 
When they go to church on Sunday,
Would be better off naked, so the Sun and the wind 
Can tear and burn no holes into their skins.
And those who define their conduct purely by 
The ethics of dogma and creed of one religion or another, 
Imprison the songbird of their souls in a cage,
Unaware that the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
If your worshipping is but a window 
That one opens and shuts at will,
You will never get to know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take all the things you have fashioned,
Either of necessity or for your delight.
In your dreams rise above yourself and your achievements, 
And put your failures behind you as the lessons of the past.
Fly on the wings of the knowledge you now receive
Directly from the Great White Spirit and take everybody with you,
So that in adoration you fly higher than their hopes 
And humbly join and comfort them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep 
The things that were written a long time ago. 
Most of it is likely to be outdated and in need of review. 
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That aims to help all souls, independent of colour or race,
To grow in wisdom and understanding 
Of the true purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. 
This religion is a faith that invites all of you 
To experience life’s processes ever more deeply. 
Through consciously participating in them, 
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess 
Within you and everything that shares your present existence.

Now you can observe for yourself God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night, 
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life embraces all its Creations
With the same loving care.
With every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, they seek to comfort, 
Bless and heal each one of you and your whole world.
In every flower, leave and blade of grass they are smiling,
In the trees their arms and hands are waving to you,
While the wind whispers words of healing and peace 
To those whose inner eyes and ears have opened
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Religion Of The New Age
*_






​My dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always. 

The more your perception of life changes and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light. Being responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_





​ The other night in dreamtime I went to  Heaven. One of the Angels welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked  what happens here when we pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard  or unanswered. It’s just that after being filtered through the receiver  station of the Akashic Records * on one of the highest levels of life,  where they are constantly arriving. They are then checked by the group  of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of the records,  and the answer sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or something quite  different and unexpected. Because the law of life * is love and  evolution, these Angels decide about the nature of the gift that should  be given. The outcome depends on which lessons are likely to be most  beneficial for the applicant’s present spiritual development. 

This information is passed on to the Angel and its helpers in the first  section of a department of the heavenly workshop which we are about to  enter, so we can take a closer look at it. ‘This is the Receiving  Section where the Lords’ responses to every one of the petitions that  reached God are sorted,’ my Angel said. It was an extremely busy place  with an Angel as supervisor and a great many spirit guides and helpers,  who were following the instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on  to the relevant group of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it,  there are a great many, to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel  continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone  in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here  and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of the  Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human  being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had never  seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the  department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise,  only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the  Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very  embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things  they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to  thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly  say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for  taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of  your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on  your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes  on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a  comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your  spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in  your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the  top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on  your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than  being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see  another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of  having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the  agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of  about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend  church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest,  torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your  world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the norm  but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and despair  in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. But where does one start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it,  you just received a double blessing because someone loves you enough to  have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed than over two  billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read at all. Yet,  that’s by no means all. When this appears before you, you are blessed  many times over. For starters, someone on your behalf gave unselfishly  of themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life: time.  Unstintingly, they are giving it and sharing their skills to serve as  our channel for writing this and bringing it to you. All of that is done  without asking anything in return other than that you should find a  better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest levels  whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and  will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in  the whole of Creation. And finally, when you are reading this, you are  closer to God’s heart than you ever thought possible. This closeness to  God’s heart brings about healing miracles and they are constantly  happening through the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. * I  suggest you begin by giving thanks for all of that.’

Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

​* * *​


----------



## bdcharles

^ this is actually a pretty cool writeup. Heaven as a sort of metaphysical post exchange for the parcelling up of wishes and prayers, dispatching them out on great winged trucks for servicing or warehousing them for some notional "later". Heaven as a spiritual publication agency, where angels sift through the slush pile of ludicrous demands sent up by the great masses below, occasionally passing one that isn't too insane on to the old Editor in Chief, and chucking the rest in the bin.

Who's Lucifer? Piers Blofeld?


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of you are  becoming aware that there is only one God. *

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human  beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly  highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to  awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all  humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.  Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At  the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May  these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy  loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy  will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of  Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the  White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just  completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and  contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it  is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to  see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you  will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual  gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your soul  can see the Angelic hosts *, you are dwelling in the abode of Christ,  your true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of  evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have  their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and  end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and  then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach  beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’

 * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’
​ 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer*_

_*Part One
*_





​The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands.
From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer*_

_*Part Two
*_
_*




*_​In the fullness of time each one of us  will be able to safely lift ourselves and those around us above the vale  of misery and tears of Earth life, with its boarded up horizons and its  narrow field of vision. We are here to learn to fly on the wings of the  spiritual wisdom and truth that is waiting to come to every heart and  soul directly from the Source, through the intervention of everyone’s  own inner guidance, the living God within. Every one of us in their own  right eventually reaches the developmental point when our own life’s  experiences have taught us that all our true needs will always be met,  without us having to ask for anything. 

The only thing we then want to do is lifting our siblings in the family  of humankind and our whole world and everything that shares it with us,  on the spiritual wings we have grown through the knowledge we have found  along the pathway of our life, into the radiance of the Christ Star in  the heartmind of God, praying for forgiveness and that healing and peace  may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of  how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully on the one we are  communicating with. When the Jesus story was given to our world we were  not yet to know that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend  and a symbolism for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo  in the course of their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner  conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the  power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required.  Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting  their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind  that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us  personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness  of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always  allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires.  But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come  to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that  everything must return to its source, including every one of our  thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find  its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be  extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely,  there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us  the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the  object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.    Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable. 

2.    Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious  mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within,  for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise  decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and  show you how to proceed. 

3.    Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world. 

4.    When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go  about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the  necessary changes will soon appear in your life. 

5.    Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you  or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them. 

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish  ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole  world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done  for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with  it. 

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them  at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and  wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only  if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within  it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in  Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the  Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for  providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways  that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and  the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day  many believe that Jesus was a historical figure, who once walked in our  midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem  those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all  non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know  that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is  NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the  Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence  of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following  for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal  Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood  literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature  have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s  conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for  keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our  Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian  Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need  to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her  throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as  yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been  enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit  once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and  especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often  difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be  possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God  within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the White Eagle publication ‘The Still Voice’. This excellent little book contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the Highest: ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source from which all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation and origin of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ Spirit in the form of the Christ Star. It is the Greatest Light and the Highest Star of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who truly call. No request for Its help goes unanswered, because true prayers set up a vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts straight to the Source of their being. And if you are seeking healing, the ministering Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who humbly kneels before our Creator on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total surrender of your will to the will of God. Asking for Its guidance and protection, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is in Heaven. Thy will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in my whole being.’ There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something good. Rest assured that it is God’s will that the body of each one of His/Her children of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole with all parts integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that the beauty and splendour of your earthly existence can be enjoyed instead of suffering from its miseries and tears.

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother, who is guiding you into the state of being that is right for you now.' 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life * and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  way to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your  world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin  in that which was done by the people involved in their previous  lifetimes.

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life *. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

​
* * *​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Mercy
*
*



*
​
The ability to design plans like those  for the whole of Creation, and the smaller plans within it for our  world’s individual and collective spiritual development, in its  magnitude and benevolence, foresight and wisdom that are based on  nothing but love, reveals more than anything else our Creator’s  incomparable genius. In all its magnificence the plan is so simple that  everything is clearly visible and nothing is hidden from the view of  those whose inner vision has opened sufficiently. At the same time the  grand design is so fair and just that it is hard to imagine for earthly  minds.
The Universal laws are the foundation of  every one of God’s plan, great and small. The most important one is  love, together with the power of thought they are the most influential  forces of all. They are the focal point and driven by their energies  everything radiates out with astonishing simplicity and accuracy, and  above all fairness and justice. Something so mighty and wondrous could  only have been thought of by the greatest genius * of all: the Universal  force known to many as God or Allah, Jehovah, Lord Krishna or whatever  else. ‘Call Me by any name and I shall be there!’ 

God’s great plan is based on our Creator’s love, which is so immense  that it is beyond human comprehension. This kind of love is all giving  and forgiving and it's therefore safe to trust that everything will  eventually come right with each one of us and our world, and that all  things human hearts and souls truly desire shall be given in the  fullness of time. If it’s peace we want, all we have to do is ask for  it, act in keeping with our request by leading a peaceful life and being  prepared to wait patiently, for it will come. But, until we have  evolved into  perfect sons/daughters of God, whole and holy, i.e. every  aspect of our nature integrated, we cannot have exactly what we request  at any given time. First we have to prove by our behaviour that we have  mastered the material plane and know how to handle responsibly that  which is given into our care. Until then God and the Angels alone know  what our true needs are and what we should have and what has to wait.

The Karma all of us created in the course of many lifetimes,  individually and collectively, are the reason for the suffering and  destruction that to this day have to be endured on the Earth. God’s laws  demand equilibrium in all things and it’s the task of the Universal  forces to bring it about. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God  when something in their lives or their world appears to be going wrong.  Instead, they ensure that they are conducting their lives in keeping  with God’s laws, especially the one of love. They are sending nothing  but good and kind, loving and positive thoughts, words and actions into  the world around them, safe in the knowledge that eventually but more of  this will return to them. 

Each time wars and acts of terrorism are trying to cast the shadows of  their darkness into the souls of your world and its people, wise ones  instead of giving such events of their energies by complaining and  moaning about them, do their bests to restore the balance of your world  by counteracting them with something good. They lift the victims as well  as the perpetrators of every incident into the radiance of the Christ  Star and pray that their darkness should be absorbed into Its light, to  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all  lifeforms on the Earth and throughout the whole of Creation. If that’s  what our hearts and souls truly desire, we can be sure that our wish  will be granted – when the time is right. 

This is how the darkness of all evil of our world will gradually be  absorbed into the light of everything that is good, right and beautiful.  As a contribution towards bringing this about, let’s focus our  attention on the Great Light, the Sun above and beyond all Suns, which  manifests itself as the Sun in the sky above us. Now visualise the  spiritual Sun behind the Sun that is invisible to earthly eyes. With  your inner vision see the spiritual rays descending upon humankind, how  they are working in wonderful ways to penetrate humankind’s  consciousness with the awareness of the glory of its Divine nature and  origin. The rays of the spiritual Sun are blending, healing and  harmonising things, so they become ever more perfect and beautiful. 

Regardless of what disruptions may still be ahead of us on the Earth  plane, the rays of the spiritual Sun are deeply penetrating every  lifeform. They are drawing together the threads on the Great Weaver’s  loom *, and weaving glorious rainbow colours and patterns of great  beauty, not only on the Earth but throughout the whole of God’s  Creation. In the end all of it transforms itself back again into the  perfect light that is the essence of the White Spirit, the Great White  Light, and the creative process starts all over again.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in a letter to friends of the Lodge October  2005: ‘Never forget that there is no such thing as chance or accidents  on your plane of life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation.  Everything that happens is just right for that particular moment and  place. It has come about because of the Universal laws and under the  direction of the Great Ones at the head who are responsible for  humankind’s evolutionary progress. Even in the case of any kind of  catastrophe that arises in human life, when loved ones are snatched from  each other or when as a result someone suffers from severe afflictions,  wise ones remind themselves that God is merciful, as well as just, and  that those participating in earthly life usually can only ever see one  side of any picture. 

‘You have no idea about the compensation that is waiting on our side of  life for those who suffer and the great love that has always been  flowing into every soul that had to wade through the depths of the  earthly shadows. That’s how, each soul through its own experiences, gets  to know the extent of the Great Father/Mother’s love for their children  of the Earth. The law of cause and effect or Karma decrees that  everything must return to its source. And because on the inner level all  life is one and there is no separation between anything, none of us  will ever be forgotten or left behind. 

For those who have lost their way in their earthly existence, i.e. the  knowledge of their true nature and the purpose of their being,  everything possible is done by the Angels and us, your spirit helpers,  to help them become aware again and so nudge them back onto the track of  going home. The Jesus legend’s parable of the Master going in search of  every last lost sheep * and on his shoulders carrying it safely home is  a depiction of this. Therefore, whenever you witness human suffering,  remind yourself of God’s mercy and the compensation that awaits every  human being in the end. The ministering Angels attend to anyone who is  in pain and suffering. Even before they arrive in our world, it is part  of their compensation that they are lovingly cared for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013, a further item of White Eagle’s  wisdom on this theme appeared. This is its essence: ‘God mercy is  unlimited. It freely drops like gentle rain from the highest levels onto  everything in earthly life. It refreshes, comforts and heals individual  souls as well as the soul of your race and world. But before any of  this can happen, every soul has to take part in Earth’s lessons. The  greatest turning point is reached when another one of you discovers that  all life, including that of your planet, is ruled by spiritual laws  that for a long time remain invisible to earthly perceptions. 

‘Yet, because every human being is part of God, comforting mercy  constantly flows from the Divine heart into each individual human  counterpart. The Universal laws ensure that the mercy of God reaches you  in equal measure with the mercy and forgiveness you feel towards your  siblings in the human family. This applies especially to younger and  less experienced ones, who are bound to sin a great deal more than you  do. Maybe this will help you to understand the reasoning behind Matthew  7:1-3: ‘Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye  judge, ye shall be judged, and with what measure ye mete, it shall be  measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy  brother’s eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?’

Aware of these things, wise ones in all their daily encounters focus on  practising forgiveness and love. Aware of their siblinghood with all  lifeforms, they act like one of them towards every human being, without  exceptions, and all other lifeforms.  Divine love fills their whole  being and that empowers them to disperse sins. But even though they have  let go of all traces of bitterness or resentment towards anyone and are  forgiving freely, this does not wipe out their Karma. They still have  to suffer to repay for any transgressions against the law of love,  during the earlier stages of their earthly development. Knowing that  no-one gets past the Universal laws, wise ones accept that no authority  between Heaven and Earth can save anyone from getting their just  desserts and having to pay their dues, and that only when even the last  debt has been attended to, can anyone in earthly life find the true and  lasting peace everybody is trying to find.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Weaver’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
​
From ‘Healers And Healing’
 ​
* * *​





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Laws Of Compensation And Balance*_

_*




*_​In God all aspects and their energies  are perfectly balanced and the whole of Creation bears witness to and  reflects this. The Universal law of Karma *, with its subdivisions of  the laws of balance and compensation, ensures that anything in the whole  of Creation that becomes unbalanced at some stage has to become right  again. The laws ensure that when someone has been working their way  through difficult times, patiently enduring whatever came their way that  eventually restore the balance of their spiritual bankbook, some  generous compensation and reward in the end comes way. 

During the times when we have to walk through the dark night of the  soul, there comes the moment when we seem to have no strength left to go  any further. It is then our birthright to reach out for the helping  hands of God and the Angels, so they can come to the rescue. When we  have recovered sufficiently from the trauma of such experiences, when  asked the Divine forces will show us how to lift the darkness within us  and our world into the light of the Christ Star, to be absorbed by it  and then uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  all life.

This is how, with the help and will of God and the Angels, the greatest  evils in our world can be changed into something that serves the highest  good of all life, therefore also for us. They are waiting to teach us  how to transmute all sorrow, pain and suffering of our world into joy  and happiness. We do well never to forget that in God all things are  possible and that – if we but ask and trust: 

•    All crooked corners can be made straight.
•    Out of apparent evil there can eventually come much good.
•    And all conditions can be healed. 

The Universal laws of balance and compensation ensure that everything  always turns out well in the end, no matter how dire things sometimes  may look on the surface of things. I believe that from the evils of our  world’s collective and individual Karma of all lifetimes huge amounts of  good will eventually come to us and or planet. Naturally, this can only  be brought about with the help and will of God and the Angels. To  paraphrase a quote from the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I am nothing and I  can do nothing. The Father/Mother doeth all the work.’  

Whenever any kind of catastrophe has to be coped with and when  particularly traumatic situations arise in our lives, we need to remind  ourselves that our Creator is merciful and that His/Her laws are utterly  fair and just. Never forget that in every life these laws are  constantly at work and that God’s mercy intensifies in difficult and  traumatic conditions, for example at times of natural and human-made  disasters, when loved ones are tragically snatched from us through other  accidents or when someone has to endure a particularly severe  affliction. There is no way for any of us to know someone else’s Karma *  and what kind of lessons they have chosen, together with the wise ones  in charge of them long before entering into their present lifetime. Rest  assured that the law of compensation sees to it that in the end  everybody is rewarded for the suffering we ourselves in our ignorance  once inflicted upon ourselves on Mother Earth’s training grounds. 

There is nothing for it but patiently waiting until our rewards arrive.  Individually and collectively it will do so in the form of the new  golden age that is in the process of preparing itself. Yet, just about  everybody’s most urgent requirement in earthly life is patience. The  following is the essence what the White Eagle group of spirit guides has  to say about this theme: ‘Saturn is the planetary ruler of Capricorn*  and the tenth house, and also the traditional co-ruler of Aquarius *.  This planet is sometimes presented as old Father Time and when looked at  from the right perspective, time * is one of humankind’s best teachers.  In earthly life it will always be your master and it can be an  unpleasant one. But this only applies for as long as you perceive life  with the limited vision of your small earthly self. 

The likelihood is that you are taking part in Saturn’s wisdom at this  very moment. The influence of its energies causes delays and  frustrations that may test you to the utmost, as Saturn is very strict  with his students in the school of earthly life. Under his supervision  hurried lessons, hasty sums and superficial essays are not allowed.  Saturn insists that the right time is given for every lesson. That’s why  time is one of the most irksome forms of discipline that has to be  endured for as long as you dwell on the Earth plane. 

But on the upside, the Saturnian energies provide you with the  determination to work your way one small step after another towards a  distant goal. They equip you with the desire to try and try again.  Through this your endeavours get better and more perfect all the time  and when they are ready to be presented and shared with your world, they  are likely to be crowned with success. Saturn’s rewards * can be great,  when they come. And they surely will – for those who patiently plod on.  So muster yourself with patience and remind yourself that you are  taking part in one of the most essential lessons for every soul on their  pathway of spiritual development.

That’s how Saturn in the end brings true, i.e. spiritual wealth to every  human soul. Think of this beneficence and refuse to see anything  malefic. Instead remind yourself frequently that all of you have a great  deal to thank Saturn for and that at any given time. True, the  influence of this planet’s energies makes people come across as somewhat  cold and too earth-bound. This serves the wise higher purpose of  holding things up and delaying the actions of those who in previous  lifetimes hot-headedly rushed into things prematurely without due  foresight and caution. This behaviour pattern is typical for the Fire  signs, Aries of the head, Leo of the heart and Sagittarius of the  spirit. 

People who have been affected by this in one or several of their past  lifetimes, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us in the spirit  world, choose a pathway in which Saturn is prominent, for example with  the Sun or Moon in conjunction, opposition or square to Saturn. This  forces people to move through life with great caution. Whenever they are  tempted to rush into things, Saturn says: ‘No! You are here to learn  how to proceed slowly and patiently, if need be trying time and again  before you can succeed! If you persevere, you will.’ 

Anyone who sees this as unpleasant and resents it needs to be reminded  that it is unwise to ignore the lessons of a venerable, gracious and  wise teacher. And as co-ruler of Aquarius the Saturnian energies will be  providing your world and ours the necessary strength and stamina,  determination and perseverance for bringing Mother Earth’s new golden  age into being. Saturn’s main task during your earthly sojourns consists  of teaching the self-mastery that is needed to control the urges and  desires of humankind’s lower animal nature. 

After the Aquarian Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, we shall be  moving into the Age of Capricorn, which will last until about 6,300 AD.  Capricorn is Saturn’s own sign where it’s energies are particularly  strong and in the right hands can express themselves in the most  positive and constructive ways. This will be helpful for the unfoldment  of the new golden age in all its splendour. How great Thou art, o Great  White Spirit, and how wise! We thank Thee and bless Thee.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Sun In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’
​
From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *​






​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Christ Light Is Breaking Through The Clouds*_






​The light of the Christ Star is now  breaking ever more forcefully through the mists of consciousness that  for so long have clouded the vision of God’s children of the Earth.  Pouring its blessings into the heart and soul of all humankind, it also  heals every other lifeform it touches. The Christ light is an essential  part of every human soul, which at present is conveying its message of  renewal of hope, faith and trust for us and our world. The more we  worship the Christ light, the more powerfully it fills our whole being  and shines from us to beautify everything we come into contact with.  This energy can be called upon when we feel down and weary. All we have  to do is ask that its Divine strength and courage should fill our whole  being, so that every last bit of our deepest and darkest fears and  anxieties are absorbed into it.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the Christ Star ensures that  we are in constant conscious contact with our Highest or God Self, the  living Christ within. This is our eternal and immortal self who has been  waiting for a long time to protect us and guide every one of our words,  thoughts and actions in the right direction, so that the blessings of  the highest levels of life can pour into us and our world without  hindrance. To attune our own superconscious faculties to the Universal  ones, we need to train the mind of our small earthly self in the art of  thinking positive, constructive and loving thoughts only._*
Affirmations:
*_​• The light of the Universal Christ, whose symbol is the Christ Star, fills my whole being.
•  From my loving heart Its energies are flowing into the farthest and    remotest corners of Creation. Wherever it is needed, that’s where they    go.
• The Christ light surrounds and protects me.
• I will forever be safe in the loving hands of God and the Angels.

The Christ Star has six points and each one is bringing us its message:
​1.   Be patient, steady and calm. Don’t  be disappointed when things go   wrong, the way they sometimes do. Know  that everything will come right   in the end, in God’s time and not  ours.
2. Whenever problems arise,  remind yourself that they serve the wise   higher purpose of building up  your spirit and character strength.
3. Look up to the light of the  Christ Star and envisage the spiritual   mountain we are all climbing  together on our way back home into the   conscious awareness of our  oneness with God and all life. 
4. Do not hurry. The power of the spirit, God’s spirit, works slowly and steadily.  It never rushes or hurries.
5.  Shake off the small things that can be so irksome for earthly minds,   so  your heart can open for joy and love, healing and peace.
6. We are  in this world to find everlasting joy and happiness through   the  knowledge of our true nature and the high and holy destiny that   awaits  all human beings, without exception. So let’s do our best to   enjoy life,  whatever it may bring us. Even the most difficult   situations contain  something that can be enjoyed when one understands   the learning and  growth they are meant to bring.

With our inner vision let’s visualise the whole of humankind as one big  family in the radiance of the Christ Star and all together we pray: ‘O  Great Father/Mother of all life, please show us ever better ways of  dealing with all disasters, natural as much as the human-made ones that  are caused by the darkness of ignorance of Your true nature and ours  that to this day has a hold on many human hearts. Hand in hand with the  Angels we lift this gloom into the temple of healing in the heart of the  Christ Star, so that its energies can be uplifted and transmuted into  golden swords of Your sacred wisdom and truth. May they freely flow into  every human heart and open it wide to be filled with nothing but the  peaceful and harmonious vibrations of Your love. In the name of love we  ask this. Amen’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘Enlightenment’


From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *  ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope

*




_​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *​ ​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Bridges Between Heaven And Earth
*_





​ We are bridges between Heaven and Earth.  Like those of the trees, our roots need to go deep down into the Earth,  to draw from her all the nourishment and strength she is capable of  giving. Our hands and arms are like branches for reaching high up into  the Heavens, to bring down the blessing and healing rays of the Highest  Sun and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star.  Through the visible Sun in our sky it shines in every heart and soul. We  are here to illuminate and warm, bless and heal everything that shares  our world with us. Our loving respect and devotion for Mother Earth and  Father Sun can do more than anything to enable the wise ones in the  world of light to heal – through us – all parts of Creation back into  the oneness they once came from.

Those who are here now, are allowed the rare privilege of welcoming and  celebrating the conscious return to humankind of the gentle and infinite  wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, the nurturer, through whom  all life is given. No longer do we need to be orphans or semi-orphans,  who only have a Father in Heaven, a metaphor for the highest levels of  life. Both our Divine Parents are returning into the conscious awareness  of our race. Ever more of us are beginning to understand that they are  in us and with us, and that they will never leave us in all Eternity.

_*Our Mother, The Earth*_
Praise be to You, O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life.
Mother Earth is our sister, who carries us in kindness 
And supports us with her strength.
Her beauty is a reflection of Your love
And we thank you for allowing us to share 
In the abundance of her many gifts,
Like the trees, fruits, flowers and meadows.

Thank You, O Father/Mother,
For giving us firm ground to walk on,
Fruit that grows for us,
Flowers to please us,
And the shade of trees for resting beneath.

The Earth is Yours.
She is our home but for a time.
You have given her to us,
So that we should ‘build on her and care for her’.
(1 Moses 2, 15)
Thank You, beloved Father/Mother.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our World Is A Bridge
*_
​ _*





*_​ Our race and everything that shares this  life with us is on a pathway of evolution onto ever higher and more  beautiful levels of consciousness. Moslem tradition tells us: ‘The world  is a bridge – pass over it, but do not build your house on it.’ This  quote is believed to have come to our world through Christianity’s  beloved and revered legend of the Master Jesus. The Age of Aquarius is  the age of spiritual knowledge and truth that is constantly bringing us  new revelations about us and our world. That’s why many know by now that  all human beings are much more than mere earthlings because the essence  of our being is spirit and soul, therefore immortal. 

This shows us that Earth life could never have been intended to be a  bridge. It is but a temporary home and we are in this life to each  construct their very own bridge that connects us with our true home, the  world of spirit or light. That’s the place from which we all emerge at  the beginning of each new lifetime because in truth we are residents of  two worlds. To prepare us for the coming of the Aquarian Age, God’s  great plan of life provided that until its arrival we had to remain  unaware of the fact that the essence of our being is spirit. Now we know  that the invisible background of our earthly existence is the spirit  world and that without it there would be no Earth life. 

The structures we need to build are inner ones, bridges of consciousness  that connect our two worlds with each other, so we can benefit from one  whilst still taking part in the other. These bridges can be crossed  safely any time we require the assistance of the Angels and Masters, our  spirit friends and helpers, and also those who are waiting for us on  the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our worlds.  Earth life is place of learning and our other world is where we go to  rest and recuperate from its stresses and strains. In principle there is  nothing wrong with making our home on the Earth because we are meant to  be comfortable here and enjoy ourselves. That’s perfectly all right as  long as we as also attend to our spiritual obligations and evolutionary  task, and don’t forget that this home is but a temporary one which we  shall be leaving it behind as soon as purpose of our present lifetime  has been fulfilled. 

Our planet is a school of mysteries where in past ages God was  considered to be the Great Mystery. In my view, the unravelling of what  or who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to has  been the greater mystery by far. The Age of Pisces could not help us  with this. It was the age of false beliefs and blind faith, deceits and  deceptions of the self and others, that prepared us for the coming of  the Aquarian Age. There is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of  God’s great plan of life to keep us away from any kind of truth and  especially the discovery of God’s true nature and our own. This was  achieved with the help of the religions of the Piscean Age. They were  specifically designed to teach us how to treasure and value the truth  each time some of it comes our way. It had to remain hidden from our  view until the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, would be with us. 

Then at last it would be revealed that God is as much part of us as we  are of God and therefore knows every one of our thoughts, words and  actions. Because of this there is no way of deceiving Divine justice,  which is so just and fair that it can be hard to grasp by earthly minds.  The process works as follows: everything that is in our life at any  given moment was created by us. It represents the harvest of the seeds  that were planted by us in previous lifetimes. The awareness of this  brings the realisation that we have nothing to moan about and every  reason to be thankful for life’s opportunities to make good where we  once sinned. Our knowledge also enables us to do better this time round  by working very hard on planting nothing but the best seedlings, i.e.  doing only that which our inner guidance tells us is good, right and  beautiful. What we then do is our free will and in keeping with our  higher nature and not because someone says that’s what we should do –  there’s a world of difference between the two. 

Whenever difficult and traumatic times come our way as a result of what  we created in previous lifetimes, it is comforting to know that  everything in earthly life is temporary and merely a passing phase in  our own evolutionary process and that of our world. I believe that the  most vital part of spiritually growing up and maturing into adulthood is  the realisation that anything that ever happens to us does so for the  good and wise reason of testing us how spiritually mature we really are.  

If at some stage we return to the earthly home we once knew and discover  to our greatest disappointment that there is nothing left for us there,  when they come to their senses wise ones accept that the whole  experience has been a particularly poignant lesson. It is one of the  Universe’s ways of showing us that our earthly life at all times is but a  temporary substitute for our true home and parents, the Great  Father/Mother of all life and their realm, the world of spirit. Earthly  parents are not meant to supply any one of God’s children of the Earth  with the genuine and lasting security we are all yearning to find. The  inner reunion with our Creator alone can provide any of us with a deep  inner feeling that we are truly at home where genuine and everlasting  security is ours.

To me, all life and worlds, and everything in them – including us and  our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the  life of me, I cannot share the belief that our earthly existence could  be a one-off thing. If that were true, it would be an extremely unfair  and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one  takes a closer look at the people in our world, one can only come to the  conclusion that such a narrow view could not possibly be right. If it  were, why should some of us be rich and others poor, some be healthy  while others have to struggle their whole lifetime with infirmity, some  of us have plenty and maybe too much to eat, while others are dying from  hunger? 

If any of these things happened perchance, without method and/or  someone’s conscious decision, life would be extremely unfair and unjust.  Our existence would then be nothing but a poor Cosmic joke, when in  truth it is nothing of the kind. Every human life follows a carefully  designed plan that is part of and in harmony with God’s great plan of  life. Through the individual and collective life lessons we are  encountering, all of us together respond to the energies that are  available to our world at any given time. And the life plan for each one  of us is drawn up during our times in the spirit world by ourselves in  consultation with the Angels and Masters in charge of us. 

Without the spiritual background of life and the concept of Karma and  reincarnation, no part of life makes any sense to me because it denies  the preciousness and holiness of all life. The greatest draw-back of the  one-off belief systems of our world, to my mind, is that they cannot  explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. If it were  true, how could a Creator who is supposed to be all-loving, all-knowing  and all-understanding throw upon anyone the kind of fate that we and our  world have had to endure, as far back as records of human history  exist? 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Bridges’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road*







On the long and winding road through life there are times
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, solutions scarce 
And constant downpours threaten to ruin our parade.

When that happens, all we can do is let go
And move, praying for courage and strength,
And then handing the lead over to the living God within,
To show us the way forwards to a new dawn.

With this help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the process of change often is tough,
We need to think about all the good things that lie ahead,
If only we remain steadfast and patiently wait for them.

Round the very next bend of the road
There could be adventures we would never 
Have dared to imagine even in our wildest dreams.
For those who dare to challenge the status quo
Hopes and wishes may come true in ways we cannot yet perceive
And new friendships found along the way.

There are so many options in life,
And different ways in which it is possible to grow.
Perhaps we shall visit places we never thought existed or
Explore things that have not been tried by anyone before.
Maybe we’ll travel to fabulous faraway worlds
And visit wondrous places where we find 
Warmth, affection, loving and caring
From folks who could have been waiting for us.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings we have to share.
In their midst we may find someone
Who supports us in all we do
And believes in us and the decisions we make, 
Because they know that they are good and wise for us,
Even though they may not be for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Let’s take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as we trust and follow our inner guidance,
Without ever looking back,
For that’s not the way we are meant to go. 

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Long Road’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’


* * *

​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?
*_
_*




*_​If you are feeling helpless about many  of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking  yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply:  ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in  God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are  powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers,  meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but  light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do  not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the  events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s  great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for  them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the  basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm  and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the  heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart  and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in  wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth  burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Change Our World
*_






If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​
 * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Daffodil Principle*_

_*




*_​Several times my daughter had telephoned  to say: ‘Mother, you must come and see the daffodils before they are  over.’ I wanted to go, but it was a two-hour drive from my home to hers.  ‘I’ll come next Tuesday,’ I promised, a little reluctantly when she  asked me the third time. Tuesday dawned cold and rainy. Still, I had  promised, and so I drove there. When I finally walked into my daughter’s  house, after hugging and greeting my grandchildren, I said to my  daughter: ‘Let’s forget about the daffodils. The road is almost  invisible in the clouds and fog, and there is nothing in the world  except you and the children that I want to see badly enough to drive  another inch.’ My daughter smiled calmly and replied: ‘We drive in  weather like this all the time, Mother.’ I replied: ‘You won’t get me  back on the road until it clears, and then I’ll be heading for home!’

‘I was hoping you’d take me to the garage to pick up my car,’ my  daughter said. ‘Okay, I’ll do it. How far is it?’ ‘Just a few blocks,’  came the reply. ‘I’ll drive because I’m used to the road conditions.’ I  knew where the garage was and after several minutes in the car I asked:  ‘Where are we going? This isn’t the way to the garage.’ ‘This time we’re  going the long way round past the daffodils,’ my daughter smiled.

‘I don’t want to go there, can’t you hear me? Please turn the car round  and let’s go home.’ ‘It’s all right, Mother. I promise you, you would  never forgive yourself if you missed this experience.’ After another  twenty minutes or so we turned onto a gravel road. At the end of it a  small church came into view and on its far side a handwritten sign said:  ‘Daffodil Garden’. We got out of the car, each took a child’s hand and  we followed Carolyn down the path. When we turned a corner and I looked  up, I gasped with astonishment at the glorious sight before me. It was  as if someone had taken a huge vat of gold and poured it over the  mountain peak and slopes. There were flowers everywhere. They had been  planted in majestic, swirling patterns – great ribbons and swathes of  deep orange, white, lemon yellow, salmon pink, saffron and butter  yellow. Each colour variety has been planted as a group that seemed to  swirl and flow a river with its unique hue. Altogether there were five  acres of flowers.

‘Who is responsible for this?’ I asked Carolyn. ‘Just one woman,’ she  replied. ‘She lives on the property, it’s her home.’ My daughter pointed  to a well kept house that looked tiny and very modest in the midst of  the glory before us. 

Walking up to the house, on the patio we found a poster that read: 

‘The Answers To The Questions You Are Going To Ask’.

•    50,000 bulbs. 
•    One at a time, by one woman. Two hands, two feet, not much money and very little brain. 
•    Started in 1958.

I realised that from now on experiences of this nature would represent  the Daffodil Principle for me. They would make me think of the woman who  more than forty years ago had begun to bring her vision of beauty and  joy to an obscure mountain top. By patiently planting one bulb at a  time, year after year, she had created something of indescribable  magnificence, beauty and inspiration. She truly had changed the world in  which she lives and made it into a better and more beautiful place for  all.

The principle behind this is one of the greatest of all. By learning to  patiently move forwards towards the fulfilment of a dream one tiny step  at a time, by loving what we are doing and being really interested in  it, the Universal forces reward our efforts and perseverance. They smile  upon us and help us to make our vision become a reality in earthly  life. By combining tiny fractions of time with small but continued  efforts, truly magnificent things are achievable in the fullness of time  and we can indeed change our world. 

I have to admit that the sight of the daffodil fields made me a bit sad,  too. I couldn’t help thinking what I might have accomplished if only I  had come up with a great idea thirty-five or forty years ago. What if I  had worked at it ‘one bulb at a time’ in the subsequent years? It didn’t  bear thinking about what I might have been able to achieve. When I told  my daughter, she paused for a moment and replied: ‘Never mind. It’s not  too late. How about starting tomorrow? I believe it’s pointless to  think of all the lost hours of yesterday. The best way of making  learning a lesson a celebration instead of a cause for regret is by  asking: ‘How can I put this to use today?’
‘You can’t hit a home run unless you step up to the plate.
You can’t catch a fish unless you put your line in the water.
You can’t reach your goals if you don’t try.’ 

Kathy Seligman

And from small acorns great oak trees grow.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Past, Present And Future*_






​Someone asked me the other day whether I  believe that our subconscious can know the future in the same way as it  may reveal the past to us – in meditation, if this is desirable for our  present stage of development. I do not think it would be good for us to  know too much of either the future or the past. In my view, the veil of  consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live with the  conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one  lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the  things we once were capable of doing, we would find it impossible to  live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time,  so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will  forever lead us to where we need to move next for our highest good and  greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would  be available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly  for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to  the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting  for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with  ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their  outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a  tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself  with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time,  personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it.  This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on  the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the  waterfalls. 

In this way astrology is useful for assisting us with the process of  learning how to work in harmony with the Universal energies, instead of  struggling against them, the way our race has been doing for far too  long. Being aware of the Big Picture and knowing the broadest of  outlines of humankind’s future is enough for me and I look forward with  the keenest of interest to what lies ahead for all of us and also for me  individually, and how everything will unfold. But while we are here,  let us focus on helping Mother Earth in any way we can with her  evolution. 

It needs to be born in mind that many small people, in many small  places, doing many small things can change our world. In my view, the  best contribution anyone can make is by living modestly, refusing to  over-consume and recycling whenever possible. This has to be done freely  and willingly and not because someone – no matter who – says that’s  what we should or ought to do. The only spiritually valid way of  deciding for any course of action at any given time is when our inner  guidance tells us that something is right for us now. In this particular  case that the way we are living is out of love and respect for our  planet. 

Doing all we can to work for instead of against the wellbeing of Mother  Earth and thus providing a good example for those around us is one of  the main reasons for finding ourselves in this life at this time of  transformation and healing. Don’t you think our poor planet has had to  put up far too long with our race and the suffering you and I too once  must have inflicted upon her and all her kingdoms – the way so many are  doing to this day because they have not yet woken up to their true  nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence?

Every cell and atom of our physical bodies are filled with the  consciousness their indwelling spirit and soul have reached at any given  moment. At the end of each lifetime we leave this vehicle for one  lifetime only behind. The essence of our being moves on into the world  of light, our true home from which we emerge at the beginning of every  earthly sojourn. The cells and atoms of our physical boy are filled with  the consciousness our earthly self had reached at the time of its  departure. This is our gift to the Earth. It belongs to her and stays  with her, irrespective of whether our mortal remains were disposed of by  burial, cremation or at sea. 

Expressed in the simplest of terms darkness is not knowing God’s true  nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Being  aware of these things is light. Therefore, in our peace prayers let us  ask for the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to fill not only our  own hearts and souls but also of everybody else who shares this world  with us. We pray that love, light and healing may enter all life, so  that together we may progress on our pathway up the spiritual mountain.  So far most advancements of our world have resulted from conflicting  views, opinions and interests and the suffering caused by them. With  ever more of God’s wisdom and truth entering human consciousness, we  hope that growth will eventually also be achievable through peace  movements. 

In spite of all our peace efforts there may sometimes be no other way of  resolving one of the conflicts in our outer world than through the use  of weapons. Even if this is the case, things can only happen because the  resulting events represent an essential part of the lessons required by  some of our younger, less experienced siblings in the human family of  life. Therefore, such courses of action too are God’s will, and there is  a great need for praying that the light of Divine wisdom should fill  the hearts and souls of all those involved. There is never any reason  for losing our faith and trust in our Creator’s great plan of life,  whose wisdom and love at all times blesses every one of us. May His/Her  love shine ever more brightly in all human hearts and souls, until  everyone’s whole being is filled with it to such an extent that our  hands can do nothing but work with love, our hearts beat with it, our  mouths utter nothing but its sounds and all eyes, the mirrors of our  souls, radiantly glow with it. 

Life is a journey and not a destination. Make an effort to savour it,  every single step of the way, for even if our present lifetime should  last one hundred years, it will be but a small stopping point on our  evolutionary pathway back home into the oneness with God and all life.  Being fully and consciously here in the moment to my mind is far more  important than peering into the past or the future. Every second of our  existence – wherever we may be spending it – is a moment in Eternity and  precious beyond compare. Although I still have difficulties living the  way John Denver’s song suggests, I share the feelings it expresses that  this is how all of us would be well advised to live:_*
Sweet Surrender*_
_Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air._

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Wolf As Animal Totem’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Future Of Humankind

*_​ 




​ •    I am looking forward to the time  when people’s inner worth is valued instead of their colour or creed,  because we will then have become aware of the evolutionary purpose of  our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone will then know that we are as much part of God as God is  part of us, and all of us realise that humankind’s inner Highest Self is  more important than the small earthly self with its fearful, greedy and  covetous, mean and selfish ego.

•    As a result of this, everyone will then accept responsibility for themselves, each other and also our world.

•    Because we appreciate how harmful and pointless false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions are, we search for a better understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom within and no longer without. 

•    We all pull our weight and act on the knowledge we find and in accordance with God’s Universal laws.

•    We love and respect each other, not because someone commands it,  but because it’s the only way of being true to our real nature and  because our hearts and souls tell us that’s the right thing to do.

•    And hand in hand with God and the Angels we move onwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life to experience ever more of  its highest and most beautiful aspects. 

When these things have come to pass, all human souls will realise their  oneness with God, each other and all life. We and our world will have  been healed and true and lasting peace will be ours. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our New World
*_
​ _*



*_

As our thoughts create our reality,
Let’s take a moment here and there 
To visualise Mother Earth as a place 
Where people live together in peace and harmony.

There is only one God, the God of love,
And only one religion, the religion of love.
There are no more wars and no hunger and thirst.
Because everybody takes only what they need,
Everybody is well fed, housed and clothed,
And has a plentiful supply of clean water.

Each child is equally loved and encouraged 
To bring forth the best that is within them
To develop the special gifts and talents
You, O Great Father/Mother of all life, 
So richly bestow upon every human being.

Hearts are more important than heads.
And Your wisdom and truth are revered.
People are aware of Your laws and live by them.
That’s why Divine justice and fairness rule supreme.
Nature is honoured and the air we breathe is pure and clean.
The animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms are cared for
And treated with the respect and kindness they deserve.

Happiness and laughter prevail in this world,
Where once again we are walking
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
The way we used to do a long time ago.
Thank You, Creator and the Angels and Masters 
Around Your throne for granting 
Us the gift of understanding combined with
The courage and humility to spread far and wide
The light of Your sacred wisdom and truth.
May our whole world be blessed and healed by You.
In the name of love we are asking this,
Your true name and ours.

Amen​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Imagine*_

_*



*_

_Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon & Yoko Ono


Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Imagine’

​The  way I understand this life is that     every human soul is a  receiver/transmitter station designed to bring     the illumination and  inspiration from the Highest levels of life  into    the Earth’s  environment. Everybody is a conduit of  communication    through which the  ideas of the Universal Life Force,  also known as God,    are constantly  flowing into us and our world.  Potentially, we are  all   its channels.  Through John Lennon and his  song ‘Imagine’ it  provided   our world with a  truly inspired vision of  the new Heaven and  Earth in   the Aquarian Age.

Born on the 9th October 1940, John      Lennon was a Sun Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share      John’s vision that in the New Age all religions will go from our world      because there no longer will be any need for them. Considering how   much    misery and suffering they have brought into our world and still   are    doing to this day, there is every reason to rejoice.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
 * * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Birth Of The Christ Child
*_
_*




*_​ Whatever may still have to happen in our  world until the great Aquarian Age transformation is complete, it is  important to always bear in mind that every human heart – even that of  terrorists – contains a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit’s great light  and love. On the inner level of life the power of this child connects  all of us with each other as well as with the spirit and soul of the  Cosmic forces. Only when the time is right, and that for each one of us  individually, the spark in our heart stirs from its slumbers. It begins  to grow and slowly spreads out like the branches of a vine. 

The baby in the manger of the Jesus legend is a symbol of the awakening  and birth of the Christ spirit in all human hearts. The great hunger and  thirst for spiritual wisdom and truth that can be witnessed everywhere  in our world is clear evidence that this is happening for increasing  numbers of us. The Christ spirit is the essence of our being and the  bridge that connects our human consciousness with God’s Universal mind.  The more we become aware of the presence of the Christ child within, the  more freely the Christ energies are flowing into our heart and from  there into every heart in the whole of Creation

The more this happens, the more our sense of separateness dissolves and  once again we know beyond any shadow of a doubt that God is as much part  of us as we are part of God. From this knowledge grows a deep inner  trust that all is well with God’s great plan of life, in which all of us  and our whole world have their place. We know beyond any shadow of a  doubt that we and our world are safe and forever will be.

There is no need to wait for the afterlife for this merging with God. It  is meant to take place right here and now in our earthly existence.  That’s what establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth means. The ultimate  purpose of every earthly lifetime is each one of us to the best of our  abilities should make their contribution towards this end. We are here  to get to know the true meaning of love and to learn how to love  unselfishly and wisely, the way our Creator loves us. 

The love in our hearts is the Christ light and all of us are evolving so  that eventually every aspect of our being is filled with this light.  The higher we move up the evolutionary spiral of life, the more loving  unselfishly means stops being a mere sentiment but becomes our natural  way of being and conducting our lives. The Christ love in our heart  gradually grows more powerful and gradually enables us to penetrate  deeply into the vision and perception of spirit life. This brings with  it the power to heal and all others gifts mentioned in the Jesus legend.  

Unbeknown to many we are in the middle of a healing miracle of truly  gigantic and Cosmic proportions. And the closer we work together with  God and the Angels, the more likely it is that miracles shall be worked  through and for us and our whole world. As St. John 14:11-12 tells us:  ‘Believe that I am with my Father and my Father is with me, and if not,  believe because of the works. Truly, truly I say to you: those who  believe in me shall do the works which I do, and even greater than these  things they shall do, because I am going to my Father. And whatever you  ask in my name, I shall do it for you.’ 

Already parts of this promise are being fulfilled and miracles are  unfolding before our own eyes, right here and now. Each one of us with  our prayers and meditations is required to make their own contribution  to the grandest spectacle of all times: humankind’s rebirth and return  into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. 
Recommended Reading:
•   ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Away In A Manger*_

_*



*_

Away in a manger,
No crib for His bed,
The little Lord Jesus
Lay down His sweet head.
The stars in the bright sky
Looked down where He lay,
The little Lord Jesus
Asleep on the hay.
​The story of the Master Jesus’ life was once given to humankind as an  allegory of how each one of us, as soon as we have become sufficiently  evolved, is required to conduct ourselves, not only in our daily lives  on the outer plane but – far more importantly – on the inner level. The  birth of Jesus, his temptations and crucifixion, illumination and  ascension provide us with illustrations of the initiations, i.e.  experiences every human spirit on the Earth plane eventually has to  undergo on its way back into the conscious awareness of its true nature  and oneness with God. 

The tale of the baby in the manger and its visitors, the three wise men,  contains a wealth of hidden esoteric wisdom. It must have puzzled the  sages for a very long time why gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh  should be given to a newly born child. This parable is filled with  symbolisms. Gold stands for the Sun and material health, frankincense or  incense for wisdom, and myrrh for bitterness and sorrow. All of them  are gifts from the wise ones in charge of us and our world on the  Highest levels. Because every child of Earth needs these gifts for a  full experience of life in physicality, they are sent to every one of us  whether in any given lifetime we are born to wealth or poverty. The  gifts are teaching us how to deal with all aspects of the material  world, with its great gifts just as much as the humble ones. 

When we have matured sufficiently and learnt how to use them wisely,  i.e. with the kindness and gratitude even the smallest gift deserves, we  have reached the developmental stage of taking control of everything  the Universe puts at our disposal. Yet, in order to get us there we  first have to learn how to deal with the gift of sorrow and bitterness  that is an inevitable part of every earthly life, for without  experiences of this nature we would not learn anything. The gift that  arises from any kind of suffering we have to endure is the one of wisdom  and sweetness. And frankincense burns within us each time we are  reaching out to the Heavens in true prayers. From human hearts they rise  like incense up to the Highest and call from there the responses our  souls are crying for.

Every child receives these gifts from the three wise men, who in the  original prophesy were described to be kings. This is a metaphor for the  Angels and Masters from the highest levels of life, who are responsible  for the development of us and our world. They have been put in charge  by the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents. And because on  the inner level all is one, they are part of us. This means that they  accompanying every soul through all aspects of its education that for  each one of us consists of experiencing all levels of life. At all times  they are guiding and protecting us and no child of Earth is ever left  entirely to its own devices. Becoming familiar with the sorrow and  bitterness of earthly life, as well as its joys and pleasures is an  inevitable part of every soul’s curriculum in physicality, without these  things no growth and expansion of consciousness would be possible.

In never ending cycles and circles the evolution of all life inexorably  moves forwards and upwards – and we with it – onto ever higher and more  beautiful levels of experience. Humankind’s destiny is indeed a high and  holy one, for we are young Gods in the making. That is why lifetime  after lifetime and round and round the wheel of life, whose symbol is  the zodiac, every child of Earth must wander, as in this way along it  can learn from and grow, each through our own experiences. 

Every new lifetime takes us through a different sign of the zodiac. In  each one of them different lessons are integrated and character aspects  acquired, which are re-enforced each time we re-enter the same sign in  other lifetimes. The more we learn to pay attention and willingly listen  to what the stars can teach us, the more the signs can impart their  special blessings upon us. To find out more about this, I recommend the  study of my interpretations of the Sun signs in the Astro Files. 

All the qualities that are in God are also in us and as earthlings each  one of us contains the very best as well as the worst. Our potential is  unlimited and anything anyone else can do, we can do too. If that’s what  we wish with all our heart and soul, within reason the Highest will  help us to bring it in manifestation, so that we may learn from the  outcome. Any spiritual gift we acquire in the form of wisdom and  understanding is ours to keep in all Eternity – no force between Heaven  and Earth will or can take them from us. 

Top of the list of desirable characteristics we have been placed on the  Earth plane to acquire is loving wisely, the way God loves us, totally  and unconditionally. This is closely followed by tolerance, honesty,  integrity, truthfulness, loyalty, compassion, kindness and simple  goodness of heart. We are here to develop the kind of gentleness that is  by no means a sign of weakness but of strength of character. Any of  these things can only be gained by living through all manner of  experiences in the course of a vast number of lifetimes on the Earth  plane.

In contrast to this, the material gifts the Universe so generously hands  out to all of us are of a temporary nature and have to be handed back  at the end of each earthly sojourn. Every child of Earth eventually has  to learn to let go of them gracefully and thankfully and returning them  in as good condition as possible, when the time for doing so has come.  The most important material gift is a new physical body, which the  Universe supplies free of charge, each time our education demands  another re-entry into physicality. Our daily food and drink, clothes to  wear, fuel to keep warm and everything else we find in our environment  is a gift from the Creator to us, Its human children of the Earth. This  applies especially to the natural world and everything that shares our  beautiful planet with us.

In my view, the Christ child, promised of old, the one we and our world  have been waiting for, ever since each one of us came away from God, is  the spark of the Divine, the magical child that is at present in the  process of waking up in ever more human hearts. Guided and protected by  our inner teacher, our Highest or God Self, we have been placed in this  life so that in the fullness of time each one in their own right finds  their way back home into the conscious awareness of their true nature  and oneness with God. 

Bethlehem, the birthplace of the Christ child, represents the heart and  soul of the whole of humankind. And the Star that stands above the  stable of this town in which the child is born is a symbolism for the  Universal Christ, the Highest and the brightest Light in the whole of  Creation, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life. From the spiritual background of earthly life S/He has always been  lighting the way for each child of Earth, so that in the end its  earthly self becomes of the presence of the Christ child’s seed in its  own heart. 

I believe that ‘The second coming of Christ’ has always been an allegory  for this awakening of the Divine seed from its slumbers in ever more  human hearts. That is why in my view those who are hoping that the  Master Jesus will take on another physical form to walk in our midst as  the long promised World Teacher, shall wait in vain and be disappointed.  Even if the Master really had existed and walked in our midst, another  appearance during our world’s present evolutionary phase would be  undesirable because too many would be distracted from the fact that the  World Teacher is an inner exploration. And that requires a journey which  every soul eventually has to undertake on its own. Instead of  continuing to search for outside influences to show us our way through  life, we are here to learn listening to the guidance of our inner guide  and teacher, the wise one and living God within. This is the only  authority who knows the answer to any kind of question we may ever care  to ask.

God is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and  their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. This is the Universal  power and light, wisdom and love through which all things on every level  of life come into being. God is in everything and everything is in God.  S/He is therefore present in anything that manifests itself on every  level of our planet. On the inner plane life has always remained one  vast living and breathing organism. 

Because we are part of God and God is part of us, we too are in  everything, even though during the early part of its existence in  physicality our earthly self was unaware of this. Without us consciously  knowing about it, we have always been in search of experiences that  will help us grow in wisdom and understanding and lead to an expansion  of our consciousness. For all human beings this continues until the  outer as well as the inner parts of their nature have become consciously  aware of the presence of God in every aspect of their own being, as  well as every other lifeform in your world and all others. 

Every particle of our whole being on the physical, mental, spiritual and  astral planes is part of God and its essence is infinite and eternal.  We are related to God not merely because our spirit is a spark of the  Divine, but because every cell and atom of our physical body contains  it. God cannot be separated from anything that exists anywhere on Earth  or in the Heavens, i.e. the higher and highest levels of life. And  nothing anywhere in the whole of Creation is beyond or out of the reach  of God’s will and power.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Coming World Teacher’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’
•    ‘The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Three Kings Of Orient Are
*_
​ _*




*_​ We three kings of Orient are
Bearing gifts we traverse afar.
Field and fountain, moor and mountain,
Following yonder star.

O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.

Born a King on Bethlehem’s plain
Gold I bring to crown Him again,
King forever, ceasing never,
Over us all to reign.

Frankincense to offer have I,
Incense owns a Deity nigh,
Prayer and praising, voices raising,
Worshipping God on high.

Myrrh is mine, its bitter perfume
Breathes a life of gathering gloom.
Sorrowing, sighing, bleeding, dying,
Sealed in the stone cold tomb.

Glorious now behold Him arise.
King and God and sacrifice.
Alleluia, Alleluia,
Sounds through the earth and skies.
Alleluia the Earth replies!
​ The 6th January is the day of the   Epiphany, one of the three principal and oldest festival days of the   Christian churches. The others are Easter and Christmas. The Epiphany is   a commemoration of the day when the legend tells us that the presence   of the baby Jesus Christ was for the first time revealed to our world.   The word itself has its origin in the Greek ‘epiphaneia’, which means   manifestation and/or exposure to view. The event originated in the   Eastern church, where at first it also included a celebration of   Christ’s birth. However, by the year 354 the church in Rome had decided   to move the date of Christ’s birth to the 25th December and the  Epiphany  to the 6th January. In the Western church the festival is  primarily in  honour of the visit of the infant Jesus by the Magi, while  the Eastern  church celebrates it in memory of the baptism of Jesus.

For Christian churches throughout our world the Epiphany has remained a   holy day. Special services are celebrated every year in remembrance of   the day when, according to the Jesus legend, the holy infant was first   presented to our world. In spite of the Bible’s aversion to astrology,   it is interesting to note that at the time the New Testament was   written, astronomy and astrology were still one subject that was widely   practised. How fortunate that the more enlightened Christians of our   time no longer have any difficulties with accepting that the three wise   men, had they ever existed in the reality of Earth life, would have  been  astronomers as well as astrologers.

The symbolisms contained in the Epiphany story are poignant and potent   ones. To my mind, there are some significant parallels between this tale   and our age, because we have reached the phase of our development as a   race when the Christ child is waiting to be born in all hearts. First   there are the three wise men, who came to worship and adore the child   and to present it with their gifts. The three companions are thought to   have been Persian priests, astronomers and astrologers. In   Christianity’s early days the men were called magi, because their   activities were then considered to be magic. St. Matthew’s Gospel is the   only one that mentions this fact. The men’s gifts suggest that they   could have come from Babylon, Arabia, Sheba or Yemen. Later traditions gave the men separate   nationalities and colours of skin, as a symbol of the worship of the   Christ child by all nations. The wise ones were called Balthazar,   Melchior and Gaspar or Casper. It was only in the third Century that the   church declared them to be Kings, possibly in an attempt to justify  the  prophecy in Psalm 72:11: ‘May all Kings fall down before him.’ In ‘War And Peace Between Nations’ you can find out more about the symbolism of the men’s kingship and their gifts in the chapter ‘The Three Wise Men’. 

Be that as it may, the legend tells us that the men could read God’s   Wisdom in the stars. Wisdom and knowledge spiritually are light and   ignorance darkness. The knowledge that came to the men intuitively is   the light of the Highest Star that was capable of leading them to the   child in the stable. In the same way, modern astrology can act as the   light that shows each one of us the way to the Christ child in our own   hearts. The crib and the stable represent the human heart, the most   humble place on Earth. And now at long last the time has come for the   child of the highest parentage, the Christ child, to come fully alive in   all hearts. Yet, it can do so only when we approach it with a loving   and reverend heart and above all with sincerity and deep humility. And   when it does come alive, it shows us how we each can do our own share of   blessing and healing, saving and redeeming ourselves, each other and   our world.

Shepherds, in the Middle East at the time the Jesus legend was created,   were considered to be the lowest of the low of all people. Thus the   shepherds and the visiting kings represent the lowest and the Highest   ranks of population in our world. All human souls on the Earth plane   eventually reach the evolutionary level when they freely and willing   kneel before their Christ child and pray for its help, hence: ‘Every   knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’ So   holy and entirely good is the child in the manger that even the sheep   and the oxen, who represent the animal part of humankind’s nature, do   not feel threatened and are unafraid. And so they kneel peacefully and   contently by the side of the child. Its High and Holy parents, in   earthly life symbolised by Mary and Joseph, are looking on and all   present are joint together in adoration of the child. The Christ Star   above the stable shines into the heart and soul of us and our world to   bring peace, while high above the Earth plane around the throne of God   the Angels are singing their praises.

The world and its evil machinations are symbolised by Herod and those   around him and all they stood for. Yet, in spite of all their efforts at   killing the Christ child, they did not succeed. It could not be done   because this very special child – then and now – enjoys the all-powerful   protection by its Divine parents and the Angels. No matter how hard   anyone tries to kill the Christ child within, in the long run it cannot   be accomplished by anyone. And because each one of us is a spark of   God’s great light and power, we are just as immortal and indestructible   as the child in the manger and enjoy the same powerful protection. 

The three men knew, as well as we do in our age, that knowledge is   power. And because they were wise, they appreciated that their knowledge   of the child should not be placed into the wrong hands, i.e. the   unready. This applies to each one of us. No-one will force us to turn to   God in prayer and meditation to consciously ask for help to be guided   back into the wisdom and the conscious knowledge of our true self and   into the presence of the Divine in our lives. Only when they have   reached a certain evolutionary point are human souls ready to receive   this knowledge.

Now our whole world is reaching this phase in its spiritual development   and it is up to each one of us to call upon God’s knowledge and wisdom   to guide and protect us, individually and as a race. If during our  quiet  reflections, prayers and meditations on the healing journey there  rise  from the innermost core of our being, our subconscious, memories  from  past lifetimes that appear to be too evil for words, fear not. God  and  the Angels are waiting for us to call upon them to show us how to   resolve and redeem even our most ancient and difficult Karma. With  their  help even the greatest evil can and must be transmuted into the  highest  good for the whole of Creation.

I find it helpful to know that all my experiences only ever came and   still are coming into my life, because each one is trying to teach me   something. All our experiences always come for this reason, in spite of   the fact that for a very long time we lack the spiritual awareness to   understand their meaning. Appreciating and accepting that this is so,   sets us free to look for and find the intended learning from the   experiences of the past – our own and those of our world. When human   souls finally understand why things had to happen, their gratitude for   even the most traumatic events is genuine and heartfelt. In this way   they are transmuted into well learnt lessons and have at last found a   constructive use. 

The awareness that every soul contains God’s highest qualities enables   each one of us to make a conscious effort at bringing forth their very   best from the depth of our own being. That is how all of us in the end   have to deal with and slowly overcome the drives and urges of our   earthly nature, which in this procedure is nailed to the cross of Earth.   The cross is humankind’s oldest known symbol for our earthly  existence.  For a very long time the seed of the Christ child has been  waiting to  come fully alive in every heart and soul, and there is  plenty of  evidence everywhere that this is now happening. 

The deeper we and our world proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more of   us are ready to assist the birth and maturing process of their own   Christ child. This requires the building of bridges that enable us to   cross from the outgoing Age of Pisces into the new one. And that is   where astrology once more enters the picture, because it provides us   with valuable clues and fresh insights into the hidden meaning of many   of the spiritual teachings of the past, including those of the Bible.   Some of these sacred texts are undoubtedly as valid now as they were in   days gone by. 

During its awakening the Divine spark in our hearts turns into a small   still flame of love. When this unites itself and comes together with the   sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, the leaping flames of the   ensuing fire of love uplift and transmute the soul’s fears and  anxieties  of Earth life into total faith and trust in God and the  Angel’s  all-powerful protection. My kind of astrology is applied  psychology that  can show the way for anyone who is ready to assist  their Christ child  to grow into adulthood, and through their  communications with their  Highest or God Self find rest, peace and  healing. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Three Wise Men’
•    ‘The Good Shepherd’
•    ‘God’s Chosen People’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Christmas And The Winter Solstice’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
 
​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Star Of Wonder
*_
​ _*




*_
​ O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.

The Reverend John Henry Hopkins

​ Isn’t it astonishing how much of the  Ancient Wisdom of God’s sacred truth many of our traditional Christmas  carols contain? In none of them can this be seen in a purer form than in  the refrain of ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’. 

For some time the Age of Aquarius has been with us. It is the age of  truth when God’s sacred wisdom and truth will be flowing every more  powerfully from the heartmind of the Highest Forces of life directly  into increasing numbers of human hearts and souls and those of our  world. The Piscean Age has been the age of deceptions, lying and  cheating, the bigger the better. During that age humankind for wise  higher reasons, which we shall go into as we move along, was presented  with spiritual knowledge that had to be believed blindly and at face  value, without any explanations whatever for anything. The keepers of  the sacred texts were allowed to tell people: ‘That’s the way it is! You  better believe what we say or we shall kill you!’

Having reached the age of truth, it is everybody’s birthright to find  out why things are they way they are, and why things happened in the  past and are doing so to this day. If the chapters of my writings may at  times seem to be a bit on the long side to you, it is because we are  looking closely into the spiritual background of our earthly existence  and attempt to unravel more and more of its mysteries, and that’s  something that simply cannot be told in a few words like a business  report.

 From ‘Healers And Healing’
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Blessing And Healing Power Of The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_
​During  the Christmas period the blessing and healing power of the Universal  Christ’s energies, known to our world as the Christ Star and the Light  of all lights, the Sun of all Suns and the Sun beyond and behind the Sun  in the sky above us, flows with particular strength into us and world  and everything that shares it with us. The stars we put on our Christmas  trees are symbols of this Great Light that unfailingly returns to the  people in the Northern and Southern hemispheres of our globe when they  celebrate their respective winter solstices.

The Sun of our world  is but one of Christ Star’s many physical manifestations, through which  its energies are constantly nurturing and supporting all lifeforms,  penetrating them ever deeper. This influence is also felt particularly  strongly around the time of the full Moon in Gemini, the Christ Moon,  which in the year 2018 took place on the 29th May.

The stars on  our Christmas trees represent the power, wisdom and love of the  Universal Christ, whose spark is implanted deep in the heart of all  human beings at the moment of their creation as physical beings. This  spark is presently in the process of waking up in ever more of us. To do  our share of helping this awakening along, let’s send the Christ Star’s  light from our own hearts by picturing it as a huge six-pointed Star of  light. Look into its centre and affirm:

Hand in hand with God  and the Angels I am sending the light of the Christ Star to the victims  of all natural and human-made disasters, especially terrorism and war.  May this light radiate its blessing and healing power throughout our  world and find its way to wherever healing is needed.

I send the  light of the Christ Star for the healing of Mother Earth and all her  kingdoms, the human and animal, vegetable and mineral ones alike. May  this light heal our world and all others.

I send the light of the  Christ Star to all who weep and mourn for loved ones, especially during  the Christmas and New Year period.

I send the light of the  Christ Star to all who are suffering in mind and body, spirit and soul.  May the love and wisdom of the Christ Star’s Light shine into the heart  and soul of every human being, in this world and our other world.

May  the understanding of every human being of God’s true nature and their  own and the purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence grow,  so that through this peace and healing can come to our world.

Now  think of anyone you personally know who is in need of help and lift  them into the radiance of the Christ Star and fill every cell and atom  of their whole being with Its light.

At any time of the year may  the radiance of the Christ Star absorb the darkness of all false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, fears and anxieties of our world  into itself and transmute them into blessing, healing and harmonising  energies for all life. And may the true spirit of Christmas come alive  in every human heart and soul to restore the inner and outer balance and  harmony of us and our world. In the name of love we ask these things.  All glory, honour and praise be to Thee, Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, and your only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. Amen
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Disasters’
 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World
*_





​Today  is the centenary of the Armistice that ended the massacre of World War I  and it feels right to present this letter once more. The Old  Testament’s book of Hosea goes back to the eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it  sent an early warning note into the heart of humankind about the  spiritual implications of all warmongering: ‘They have sown the wind and  they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield  meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ This  teaching has not just one but two hidden esoteric meanings. In the first  place the teaching is a reference to the law of Karma or cause and  effect, which ensures that whatever we send out into our world returns  to us. But that’s by no means all there is to it. 

But that is by  no means all there is to it. In keeping with the Universal laws the  force of whatever any one of us creates on the Earth plane through their  thought processes and the actions following them increases and gathers  ever more strength and momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates  that humankind’s most urgent need is taking charge of our thought  processes and learning to control them. Constant practice alone can help  us to become its masters rather than its servants.

May the  orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin,  Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15,  1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of  war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal justice  worked through the Allies and ensured that the civilian population had  to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had sown. The  historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It  has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully  beautiful city, a symbol of baroque humanism and all that was best in  Germany. It also contained much of the worst from Germany during the  Nazi period. In that sense it is an exemplary tragedy for the horrors of  twentieth century warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who  to this day are walking on the warpath. We need to consider that with  any event on the Earth plane there is always more than can be seen by  our earthly eyes. The world around us is a reflection and an outer  expression of the inner realities of life. No matter what happens in the  world around us, we do well to remind ourselves that all manmade and  natural disasters that have ever befallen our world were caused by us.  Only then can the Universal justice of the law of Karma return anything  to us. How can we as individuals counteract this and do our share of  restoring the balance of our world? A great deal could be achieved if  those who are reading this in their prayers and meditations asked for  the radiance of the Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into  the hearts and souls of the political, business and spiritual leaders of  our world, to help them with their awakening.

Every war our  world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one fire cannot  extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating more of the  same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear demonstration of  how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive forces of war  always did indeed return to us and our world. They did this with a force  that time and again had multiplied. The destructiveness and callousness  of the two World Wars bear witness of this. During the review of this  chapter, at the beginning of September 2013, the warmongers in our midst  are again flexing the muscles of their ever more sophisticated war  machinery, rearing to have yet another go.

Have we, as a race,  not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in  charge blind to the spiritual background of our earthly existence and  the Universal laws that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are  they merely pretending not to know that we are responsible for every  one of our thoughts, words and actions, sticking their heads into the  sand in ostrich fashion? Independent of whether their intentions are  good or evil, every action causes a reaction, and every bit of what  anyone sends out into our world can do nothing but return to its sender  and that with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life  and pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this  law than mere ignorance.

The spiritual talents the Universe bestows upon each one of us are meant to be used first for our own healing and subsequently for those around us who are in need of it. As soon as the Universe grants one of us the gift of clear vision, that person becomes capable of seeing into the innermost centre and beginning of all life, and what it is like to be at one with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. Once this contact has been made, if only for brief moments here and there, the person’s soul opens and can be used as a channel through which God’s creative power and light flows and acts like a small spring of clear and life-giving water for all life.

Every spiritual development has  the potential of one day growing into a mighty flowing river that has  its beginnings in the above described spring in human hearts. Bubbling  from the Earth plane and trickling down the hillside, it grows broader  and ever stronger and faster flowing, until it has become a great river  in its own right that constantly pours itself with all its might into  the vast ocean of life. Each one of these rivers makes a valuable  contribution towards sweeping away the debris of prejudices, false  beliefs and superstitions that to this day clutter the consciousness of  our world, as described in the eleventh labour of Hercules.

O  Great Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your wisdom  and help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the  present one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift all  warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and the  energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the  Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may they  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all  life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and mind of  humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we ask  this. Amen

May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sowing The Wind*_
_*




*_​As mentioned in the previous chapter,  Hosea 8:7 from the Old Testament attempted to strike an early warning  note into human hearts and souls with its: ‘They have sown the wind and  they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield  meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ Looking at  the state of our world, one cannot help wondering how many ever paid  attention to it. 

From where we are now on the evolutionary spiral of life, it is not  difficult to recognise that the Hosea teaching is a reference to the  Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma and  reincarnation. This law decrees that whatever any one of us projects  into our world unerringly finds its way back to its sender. But that is  by no means all there is to it. The force of that which we create in  earthly life with the help of our thought processes and the actions that  follow them, increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on  its return journey. And that draws the attention to humankind’s most  urgent need, which is taking charge of our thought processes, learning  how to control them instead of being ruled by them. Constant practice is  required for mastering of this aspect of our nature.

God  is as much part of us as we are  part of God. On our own we are nothing  and cannot create anything. Yet,  as co-creators with God – within reason  and with the help and the will  of God – we can create anything. As  living parts of the ever expanding  Universal energies, we too are  expansive and dynamic beings. This  expresses itself in abstract as well  as in visible terms, so that given  time, all our creations enlarge. This  shows in the way we learn. The  more we learn the more our consciousness  expands. The more we give, the  more we receive, and so forth. This  principle applies to everything we  send out into our world and it is  well worth our while to carefully  watch every thought, word and action,  because we are responsible for  each one. Knowing this puts us in charge  of our destiny and this is the  only way we can take charge and ensure  that only the right things  return to us. 

Whatever we create, for good as well as   for evil, more of the same inevitably comes flooding back to us. For   example, being loving generates more love; living peacefully brings more   peace, whereas war faring returns to us and our world as ever more   destructive wars, as the past has clearly shown. Let us not fool   ourselves! On the spiritual level of life cheating does not exist and   escape from or avoiding the unerring justice of the Universal laws is   impossible. The more human souls become aware that God is always with us   and that therefore nothing ever gets away from the scrutiny of Its   all-seeing eye, the more it is likely that we shall strive to conduct   our lives with honesty and integrity. In this way we, each through their   own efforts, are capable of changing the course of our own destiny as   well as that of individual nations, our whole world and the whole of   Creation.

It is not difficult to see how our   chances of making some real progress on the evolutionary spiral increase   because of all the knowledge we are now allowed access to. It really   does set us free to consciously decide which way we wish to travel in   future. Further down into darkness and evil or up and ever up back into   the light of our true being, at one with our Highest Self, the choice  is  ours. Becoming aware of our true nature and taking charge of our   destiny is an immensely empowering experience, but it also brings us the   responsibility of choosing wisely. It’s a great time and energy saver   as well, because whenever we are in difficult situations, we no longer   look towards others to provide us with the answers to our questions.   Instead, we go within and consult with our inner teacher and guide.

As you can see, taking responsibility for   everything that is in our life is a wonderfully liberating experience.   One cannot help wondering how long it will be until the leaders of our   world, business, political and spiritual also grow wise to that. The   Universe tests the human soul constantly to establish how much   understanding it has thus far developed, and the trials of power are   particularly difficult ones. Would that the consciousness of all those   who are presently in leading positions throughout our world, wake up to   the fact that no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. This would   help them to recognise their responsibility for wisely handling any   power that has been entrusted to them.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reaping The Whirlwind
*
​ _*




*_​ May the orgies of destruction during  World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in  particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how  Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the  consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies  and ensured that we, the civilian population, had to reap the bitter  harvest of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor  wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic  quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city and a symbol of  baroque humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained all  the worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an  absolutely exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century  warfare. . . .’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the  warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane  there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world  around us is a reflection and an outer manifestation of the inner  realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do  well to remind ourselves that manmade and natural disasters alike are  part of the Universal justice of the law of Karma. How can we as  individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of  our world?’ A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this in their prayers and meditations ask for the radiance of the  Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls  of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help  them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one  fire cannot be extinguished by another. All this can achieve is creating  more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear  demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive  forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did  this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The  destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of  this. During the review of this chapter in April 2018, the warmongers in  our midst are again flexing the muscles of their ever more  sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go.

 Have we, as a race, not learnt anything  from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind to the  spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal laws  that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely  pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions, sticking their heads into the sand in  ostrich fashion? Independent of whether their intentions are good or  evil, every action causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends  out into our world can do nothing but return to its sender and that  with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and  pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law  than mere ignorance.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Control Our Minds
*_
​ _*




*_​ As we know by now, thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our reality  and as we think, so we become. Every thought we send into the Universe  goes round in a circle and eventually returns to us in some form. In our  ignorance of these things, each one of us has done their share of  creating the present state of our world. Wise ones are aware of this and  have no problems recognising that they are responsible for the state of  our world and that if they wish the Earth to become a more peaceful and  pleasant place for all, they have to think of ways of making it so. 

Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. All of them serve the  development of our earthly minds and each one of them does so in a  different way. Aquarius offers many opportunities for attuning the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds to the mind of the  Highest. Each one of us is destined to evolve into a channel through  which the wisdom and truth of the Divine expresses itself and enters our  world. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, the main attention of  our evolutionary development is on this aspect of our nature. 

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a positive and  constructive one of light and understanding, as well as a negative, dark  and destructive one of fear and distrust. Do you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that our world has become place where only bad news is  good news and that the news media, without being aware of what they are  doing, are constantly adding to the negative stream? I believe that  refusing to give way to taking part in any kind of negativity is of the  utmost importance for aspiring healers and lightbringers. Rather than  adding to the clouds of darkness and ignorance that surround us and our  world by watching and listening to the news, it is our duty to do all we  can to counteract the clouds of darkness and do our share of dissolving  them. 

We are responsible for what we allow our earthly minds to be filled  with. I like to know what is happening in our world and therefore listen  to the news once or twice each day, rather than every hour and on the  hour like the BBC presents them. I pay attention until they deteriorate  into what I call ‘the rape and murder cast’. At that moment I exercise  my freedom of choice, reach for the ‘off’ button and think to myself:  ‘This too is part of the great plan of life and rests in Your loving  hands.’ There is no doubt in my mind that’s what it is. 

Before opening a newspaper or watching videos on the internet, I remind  myself that no-one can force anyone to read or listen to anything. For  me this is the best way of protecting my mind against being bombarded  with and penetrated by all the negativity our sensationalistic and  media-orientated outer world is constantly trying to pump into our  individual consciousness and that of the collective. 

Whenever I find out that I have been missing something, my friends are  happy to tell me whatever is important to them. There is nothing new  under the Sun and all the things that are presently taking place in our  world are sure to have done so in the past. The trouble with the  technological advances of our time is that reports about them can now be  served almost instantly to all who are willing to pay attention. The  most lurid sensations are the best fillers of air time and sellers of  newspapers. 

As I prefer quality of information rather than quantity, I switch off.  And if you do the same, please do yourself the favour of refusing to  indulge in a guilt trip for what you are doing. Instead, be happy and  rejoice, because increasing numbers of people round our world are doing  the same. Think of how environmentally friendly your behaviour is and  give yourself a pat on the back. Reflect on the amounts of energy you  are saving in the course of a year and the forests that do not have to  be chopped down because of you and all those like-minded souls round the  world. Feel good about yourself and the things you are doing to help  our planet in its struggle against exploitation of its precious  resources through over-consumerism. Let those who are addicted to the  news not fool themselves into thinking that this issue is unimportant.  It is, because we are all responsible not only for our thoughts and our  world, but also – as mentioned earlier – for what we allow our minds to  be filled with.

More imperative still is that as awakened ones we set a good example by  not dwelling on unpleasant and chaotic conditions in the world around  us. Are we not privileged indeed to know that, in spite of whatever may  still have to happen, there is a great plan of life and that the reigns  for the whole of creation rest safely in the loving hands of the  omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient Father/Mother of all life, the  Great White Spirit? 

All who once spent some of their lifetimes in the Native American  tradition, as many in our midst are likely to have done, know how in  those days the Great Spirit was worshipped by all. We were aware then,  as we are now, that this is the Source of all being, the One from whom –  with the help of the Angels – all blessings of the material plane life  are constantly coming forth, including every human life. The One has  always been providing us with the spiritual strength and sustenance that  was required to learn our earthly lessons and carry out any special  assignments that have been allocated to us. 

We are part of God as much as God is part of us. The Highest levels of  life communicate with us through our intuition. This is known as the  living God within, who knows the way of all things and the answers to  any question we may ever care to ask. Whenever we do so with our earthly  mind, the answer from our spirit mind comes immediately. There is no  need to ask anyone else. We do well to practise this constantly, so that  slowly but surely our earthly mind knows that our higher spirit self is  always there to show us the way in all things and supply us with honest  and truthful answers at any given moment.

Throughout the ages there have been  people who became inspired without at first being aware of what was  happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively they receive their  information without studying books. With the passing of time they found  out that all outer manifestations of life are reflections of the  realities of their inner counterparts and that this applies to human  thinking as much as it does to anything else in the whole of Creation.  It is not the physical brain alone that does the thinking, for the  simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists and can function on  its own. 

Without the spiritual forces in its background creating and supporting  the physical plane of life there would be nothing. Naturally, this also  applies to humankind’s mental capacities. No earthly self on its own  could ever bring itself into being. Never mind Earth life, without the  help of our Highest spirit Self and our constant companions, the Angels  and Masters, friend and helpers in the world of light, there would be no  physical life anywhere in the Cosmos. The angelic hierarchy is in  charge of the great plan of life and responsible for its smooth running,  at all times. They are the ones who bring us into earthly life and  place us in the right spots and relationships, so we can attend to our  life lessons and fulfil our Karmic obligations.

Some of us developed the ability to act  as channels of the Divine in previous lifetimes. They have come into  this one to practise and polish this artform to a high sheen by humbly  serving the Highest Forces of life. It is likely that they were scribes  in far distant lifetimes, who abused their gift for selfish purposes  like seeking to dominate people by frightening them out of their wits,  so that they could be exploited more readily. 

Anyone who took part in such things, and there have been many, by now  have learnt their lessons. They are here to nail the desires of their  small lower self and its fears to the cross of earthly life by placing  them into the hands of the Highest. But because of the suffering they  once caused others, they could have a slow, painful and protracted  struggle with this aspect of their being on their hands, not as some  kind of punishment, but as the redemption of their Karma and to restore  the balance of their spiritual account.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Building The New Jerusalem
*_
_*




*_​ Many believe that our world is falling  apart because humankind is neglecting its duty of caring for it, and  that therefore it will perish. I do not believe that this is going to  happen, although it’s true that many times on the surface of earthly  life there appears to be nothing but confusion, pain and suffering. For  as long as we are unable to look beyond the perceptions of our earthly  existence into its spiritual background, it will be impossible to notice  the progress we and our world have been making throughout time. 

Yet, even those whose inner vision has opened cannot tell where God’s  great plan of life * wants to take us in the future. This is because it  is not our place to know any of its details. The task before all  aspiring healers and lightbringers is learning to trust the goodness of  the life that has been given to us. Every human being in this life and  our other world is part of the great stream of wisdom, love and light  that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into the  individual and collective consciousness of humankind. 

Whether someone is as yet consciously aware of this or not, with the  passing of time increasing numbers of us will be returning into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own. As pioneers of  the Aquarian Age, each one of us ultimately is here to make their  contribution towards manifesting the new age’s spirit of love and  siblinghood on the Earth plane. In any way possible we need to express  our appreciation and love for the world that has been placed into our  care and for those who contributed to bringing it into being and  maintaining it. 

Any small effort one of us makes in this direction contributes to the  activation of the Divine spark that in seed form is still slumbering in  many hearts. Each one is waiting to wake up and slowly but surely join  the great flame of Divine love that is growing ever stronger in the  heart and soul of humankind. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us  not follow where the well trodden trail may lead, but instead go where  no-one has ever walked before and there is no path. Then leave a trail  behind that others may wish to follow. That’s how each one of us is  required to go about doing their share of building the New Jerusalem,  the city of light described by St. John in his Revelation at the end of  this chapter. It is revealing itself with ever greater clarity that this  is not going to be a place somewhere ‘out there’, but right here and  now on our planet. All along the term ‘City of Light’ has been a  symbolism for this awakening of the Divine spark. 

The way forward for each one of us individually and for the whole of our  race, is this building of the New Jerusalem. Each one of us on their  own and all together, we ourselves are its builders. As soon as an  earthly self has achieved a certain degree of spiritual maturity, the  Divine spark in its heart stirs from its slumbers. With the passing of  time it grows stronger and develops into the living God within. This is  the Christ part of everyone’s own nature, who gradually takes over the  drives and urges of our lower nature and replaces them with Divine ones.  This process is the building of the New Jerusalem and it would be  pointless to wait until we go to Heaven or rather the spirit world. As  these things can only be developed in earthly life, it’s essential to  start right here and now. It is done by expressing our true nature and  thinking, speaking and acting in kind and loving ways, as well as living  in keeping with the Universal laws. This helps us to come into harmony  with the Universal forces of life. 

Anyone who is presently taking part in earthly life has been granted the  gift of another lifetime for learning to trust that the Great Mother’s  love and wisdom will always bring us and our world the spiritual growth  each one of us needs for their return into the conscious awareness of  their oneness and togetherness with God and all life. You may find it  helpful to quietly affirm to yourself every so often: ‘God is part of me  and I am part of God. Willingly I act as Its channel for lovingly  spreading Divine wisdom and truth. From love I have come and to love I  am now returning. Achieving the awareness of my true nature and reality  is the purpose of my earthly existence.’ 

Listen carefully to the responses that rise from the innermost core of  your being into our conscious awareness through the world of your  feelings. This is feedback from your inner guide and God Self, who  constantly tries to tell show you whether something you hear or read is  true or false. Bearing this in mind, let’s take a look at the following:

St. John Revelation 21: 1-6: ‘Then I saw a new Heaven and a new Earth.  The first Heaven and the first Earth had disappeared and there no longer  was any sea. I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of  Heaven from God, prepared as a bride dressed for her husband. Then I  heard a loud voice calling from the throne: ‘Look, how God lives among  human beings. He will make his home among them. They will be His people,  and He will be their God, God-with-them. He will wipe away all tears  from their eyes. There will be no more death and  mourning,  sadness or  pain. The world of the past has gone.’ 

‘Then the One sitting on the throne spoke: ‘I am making the whole of  creation new. Write this, for what I am saying is trustworthy and will  come true.’ Then he said to me: ‘It has already happened. I am the Alpha  and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. I will give water from the  well of life free to anybody who is thirsty.’ * Reflecting on these  words from where I am now, it’s not hard to recognise that the events  described in the revelation have already been taking place in our world  with the help of writings like mine for many years. Through them the  city of light has for some time been descending, in the form of Divine  knowledge and wisdom, from the Heavens, brought to us by the Angels of  the Christ Circle, the highest levels of life,  for the heart and soul  of humankind. 

Because of this there will soon no longer be any room for the sea of  ignorance, which for such a long time held us captive on the Earth  plane.  The false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we acquired  during the part of our earthly education when we were made to believe  that every word of the sacred texts of our part of the world had to be  taken literally and was true. For a long time such beliefs were forced  upon us and those who dared to doubt them were declared heretics and  burnt alive on the stakes. These things ensured that we were kept firmly  nailed to the cross * of our earthly existence, until the approach of  the Age of Aquarius and its promise of spiritual freedom for all. 

The scary parts of the revelations were designed to keep us firmly  planted on the Earth plane, until the time and energies were right for  disclosing the higher esoteric meaning of St. John’s Revelations to us –  and that time is NOW. Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, the law  of life is love and every transgression against it is a sin that has to  be made good at some stage of our development. This is not going to be  done by a God-man, who merely existed as a thoughtform *, but by us –  you and me and everybody else. And at the rate we are presently moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, there soon will  be no more sea of ignorance in which anyone can drown. 

I believe that the New Jerusalem is a symbol for the heart and soul of  humankind opening itself progressively to the light of Divine wisdom and  truth, which for some years by now has been flowing ever more  powerfully from the highest levels of life into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. For me, that is the higher  esoteric meaning of the City of Light described in the Revelation of St.  John, known as the Divine.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Not By Bread Alone’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Jesus – A Thoughtform’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Triumph Of Good Over Evil
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘All that is necessary for the triumph  of evil is that good men do nothing,’ said Edmund Burke 1729 - 1797,  Irish orator, philosopher and politician. How right he was, but at the  present stage of our race’s spiritual development being a good person is  no longer as simple as it was in Burke’s time. 

To this day people who really are good at heart, but as yet unawakened  to their true nature and the effect the Universal Laws have on all life  and lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation, may well respond to  terrorist actions by demanding that aircraft should be sent to bomb a  place. This is done in the hope that some of the terrorists will be  wiped out together with the unfortunate civilians who are getting in the  way of their thirst for revenge, men, women and children, young and old  alike. 

This aligns those who agree with such actions to the forces of darkness,  the same side the terrorists are on. These two parties between them are  creating ever more negative and destructive Karma for themselves, their  country and our whole world. Every bit of it adds to the great mass  that with the passing of time has already piled up and waiting to be  redeemed by each one of us individually and collectively all of us  together. Is that what YOU want? 

Good and awakened people, in contrast to those mentioned above, align  themselves to the forces of Light and tune into the White Healing Magic  of the Universe. They seek the help of the Universal Christ Spirit and  Its Angels and focus their whole being on the love and power of the  Highest Star and the Brightest Light, the Sun of all Suns, the Christ  Star. Wise ones project Its radiance into the hearts and souls of all  who are involved in any kind of conflict, on both sides of the fence.  They pray that the Divine seed in all human hearts stirs from its  slumber, so that the Christ child, promised since the days of yore, be  born in the realities of Earth life in all human hearts. Through this  even the last one of us will eventually become aware of their true  nature and the higher purpose and meaning of their earthly existence. 

Never forget that the Universe has granted all of us the gift of choice.  For the first time in the known history of humankind we are allowed to  have our say and make a conscious decision to which side of any ongoing  conflict we wish to belong. Freedom of choice is a right and we need to  become aware that every right automatically brings with it a duty, which  in this case means we must choose. Let’s take care to do so wisely.

The present situation in the Middle East is a test of everyone’s  spiritual maturity and the seriousness behind our intentions. It is our  chance to make a genuine contribution towards bringing a more peaceful  and beautiful world for all into being. And that is the very reason why  we are here at this special time of Mother Earth’s transformation that  brings us the transmutation of evil into good and darkness into light.  Let’s not waste any of its opportunities. 
Peace be with all of us and our world.

​ Further Reading:
•    ‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’ 
•    ‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
​ _*





*_​ The following is the essence of three   items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds   of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in  every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but  within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can  only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a  mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change  something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into  the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves  because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst   within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening   in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved   arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your   own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The   desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and   resenting awakens in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much   for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day  by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly  affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s  law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_​ ‘The whole of Creation contains two   aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is   good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is   known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.   God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in  Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad  alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in  the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and   anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the   powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest   Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to   start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence   of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.   The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability  to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being   successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There   are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of   the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and   perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is   part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.   Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests   and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by   the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The   Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and   transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your   development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance   of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result   tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The   suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar   with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its   slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see   someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily   share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they   are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and   assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the   healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:   ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,   suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.   These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding   of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving   concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from   within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the   Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your   lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with  the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world.  And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of  you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking  evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have  become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is  not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve  any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the   distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will   have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in   earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of   light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties   only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every   human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness   of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their   contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and   compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every   one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those   you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of   earthly life.

 _*Good Or White Magic
*_
​ ‘Good or white magic is performed with   the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is   carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the   highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try   to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,   they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the   White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.   Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a   spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw   everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an   alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of   themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and   raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give   without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving   distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Magic And Black Magic*_
_*



*_
​God’s  nature and our own is one of duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and  feminine, highest and lowest, Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world  around us reflects these dualities and polarities. It is a realm of  ideas and every one of them has a lower and higher, positive and  negative aspect, and can be used for good or evil purposes. The choice  is ours which side we would like to align ourselves to. Learning about  the abuse of the idea of brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or  siblinghood, whilst in pursuit of power, has always been part of the  equipment used by every regime our world has ever seen, religious and  otherwise, at least during the history that is known to us. It is used  by the countries and organisations that to this day attempt – and in  many cases so far succeed –  to suppress the natural and God-given  rights and privileges of their siblings in the great family of  humankind.

The centuries old struggle between Christianity and  Islam has always been but one of the many expressions of this struggle.  Yet, even this can only continue for as long as the members of the  warring factions on both sides remain stuck in the past, unaware. of  their true nature and therefore failing to grasp the reason why they are  here. There is no doubt in my mind that this too will eventually have  run its course and disappear from our world. It will do so with the  passing of time when every one of the belief systems that still exists  in our world returns to their common spiritual roots, when people become  aware of their true nature and their relationship with the Divine. All  of us will then realise that in truth there is only one God to whom the  various religions have been praying in different ways. There could be no  better example for this than Sufism, the seed faith of Islam that comes  from the heart and teaches tolerance, love and respect for ourselves,  each other and all life. The Sufis are the Gnostics of the Islamic  world.

We are all in this wonderful school of life together, so  that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each other. For this  purpose some of us, at any given time, may find themselves at the giving  and others at the receiving end of every type of experience. Good, bad  and indifferent ones alike, each one is only there to teach us  something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe the lessons it  requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the awareness of its  true reality and the oneness with God.

The teacher/pupil  principle is also true for those who to this day are doing their utmost  to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of warmongering and  evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, all evil deeds  create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and are in fact  black magic practises. The sole purpose of these experiences is to help  us and our world to differentiate between darkness and light, good and  evil. The lessons of evil have to be absorbed as thoroughly by each one  of us as the ones of good. Only by each one of us personally wading  through the suffering that is created by evil can every individual soul  and the soul of our world reach the bottom of the pit of evil.

Not  until we have learnt our lesson and in our desperation at last turn to  God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, are they willing to show  us how to find the turning point of our development. In the end all  human souls through their own experiences have to reach the bottom of  the evolutionary spiral of life. Only then can they begin to move in an  upwards direction that consist of experiencing the polar opposite of  evil in the compassion, tolerance and kindness of Universal love, again  at the giving and the receiving end.

The zodiac with its opposing  signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s  evolutionary pathway through life. It is a spiral that first takes us  down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each  sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and  highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life  or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after  another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be  made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our  spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a  nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its  evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling.

And when the going  gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing  hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive  it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light.  When we respond in the right way to what the Highest are bringing us,  with the passing of time we evolve into ever more capable channels of  light who can act as lightbringers and healers for our whole world. We  become valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and when  they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic.  As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through  us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up  to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into  the energies of the higher stream of life.

That is how down the  ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but  surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue  until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been  dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light  into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when  finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same  positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more  reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own  development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a  valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living  not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of  our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one  of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards  and upwards. Every individual can do a great deal to help the highest  forces with their work of raising the vibrations of our whole planet and  all its inhabitants.

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we  know that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled  up the evolutionary spiral of life on its own. It is our task to draw  the attention of ever more of those around us to this facts, so they too  become aware of the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on our  race’s behalf behind the scenes of earthly life. When we make an effort  to think and act in positive and constructive ways only, we are living  as a good example that others may wish to follow. At the same time this  is a way of training our spiritual listening to the words of power and  love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting  ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

Finding  our way back into the conscious awareness on all levels of our being  that all life is one and that everything is in siblinghood and  relationship with everything else in the whole of Creation, including  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the whole purpose  of every soul’s earthly existence. This means shedding our sense of  separateness and returning into the conscious awareness of our wholeness  and at-one-ment with all life. That is the ultimate aim for all human  souls which gains us access to the realm of white magic. When we finally  are in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life and the love in  our heart for our Creator and all life has become great enough, all  power and life on the Earth and its surrounding spheres can use us. And  we shall then be able to make wise, respectful and sensible use of the  white magic.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road From Sinner To Sainthood’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Vision To Hold At This Time
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of two  White Eagle teachings. The first one appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’  August/September 2005: ‘We, your guides in the spirit world, are seeing a  glorious future for humankind, when injustices have been righted and  all those present have learned the conduct their lives in keeping with  God’s laws and the way of wisdom. We perceive a natural and beautiful  coming together of all nations who are united in one great family. The  time is coming when your race has understood its responsibilities  towards everything that shares its world and especially the animal  kingdom. An expansion of consciousness lies ahead when every human being  will be capable of looking beyond the ends of their noses and even the  astral planes to the celestial world where the Universal Christ with  His/Her Angels and all other companies of the Highest are dwelling. 

‘Those who to this day insist on holding other nations and their people  in subjection will gradually be withdrawn from earthly life and there  will be an end to powerseeking, dominion and empire building,  persecution and warmongering. Everybody will be occupying their rightful  place in the country that once was created for them by their own group  spirit and soul. Although each country has its own, in the evolutionary  process all of them will gradually merge into one great nation and that  is your whole world. There is going to be a growing sense of partnership  between the countries in which everybody respects the culture of their  neighbours whilst continuing to enjoy its own. 

‘This new world is ready and waiting for you beyond the veil that to  this day separates your world from ours. Do not doubt and do not fear.  Instead live consciously in the company of God’s Angels and Masters, and  all other spirit friends and helpers. Do not be misled by the reasoning  of your earthly minds and blindfolded by its reactions. They were given  to you for good purpose and wise reason and have their place because  they provide you with the necessary balance between the earthly plane  and the highest realities of life. On the wings of the spiritual  knowledge we are bringing you rise above and look beyond the realities  of present existence to that which is truly important, namely that which  lies behind it with its eternally true values. God bless each one of  you with His/Her vision and truth.’ 

From Stella Polaris Feb/March 2008 ‘Transmutation’: ‘When humankind  fully recognises its birthright, there will no longer be any wars and  no-one will be subject to disease and poverty. Even death will be  overcome when the Christ Spirit, the living God within, has achieved  mastery over the cells and atoms of your physical body. In the days to  come the powers of the spirit will be so highly developed that you will  be able to read at a glance the thoughts of your companions. Yet, no-one  will be entrusted with this gift who does not yet know how to treat it  with the reverence it deserves. 

‘We are explaining these things to help you understand that there is a  great need for spiritual growth in every one of you, so that the finer  gifts of the spirit can eventually become yours. The more you work  selflessly and from a loving heart, the more your vision and  perceptiveness of the spirit increases. In the fullness of time the  power to heal and all other talents the Master Jesus is said to have  possessed in the legend of his life, will also be yours. The highest  forces will then be using you as their channel and the legend’s prophecy  will come true that even greater miracles than the ones he performed  will eventually be worked and that through each one of you. 

‘The final and complete overthrow of death is waiting for humankind.  Each one of you will discover for themselves that there is no death and  that there never will be any. We hear you ask: ‘Do you mean no death of  the physical body? But that would be against nature!’ What we mean is  not death the way you know it today. When your small earthly self has  surrendered itself completely to the Christ Spirit within and you have  become a Christed one in your own right, a transmutation of the cells  and atoms of your physical body takes place. This will move your whole  being onwards and upwards to higher vibrations where decay like that of  the Earth plane does not exist.’ 

Updated March 2016. Considering that some of the earliest White Eagle  teachings appeared as far back as 1937, it stands to reason that by now  considerable progress in our individual and collective spiritual  development has been made. Therefore, it is likely that we are a good  bit closer to the above vision becoming a reality in earthly life.  
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil
*

_*




*_

One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.
When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.

For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part A*_

_*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims
*_






O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
May the light of Your power, courage and strength
Flow freely into those affected by natural disasters
Like forest fires and earthquakes, 
Flooding and landslides,
And also of the human-made catastrophes
Of war and other acts of terrorism,
Wherever they may be taking place.

Grant us and our world the gift of 
Your love, wisdom and understanding
So that together with You and the Angels
We may lift the spirits and souls of those 
Who under the influence of the powers of 
Darkness and destruction have to return 
To our true home, the spirit world,
Guided and protected by
The Angels of Rescue and Death.
May they find rest, peace and healing there,
As well as a better understanding of the 
Higher purpose and the meaning 
Of humankind’s earthly existence.

Thanks and praise be to You and the Angels 
For ensuring that none of us will 
Ever be lost in the vastness of space and time,
Left behind and forgotten,
And that all human beings,
Wherever they may ever find themselves,
Will always be resting securely 
In Your loving arms.

May our hearts and souls be filled with forgiveness 
For those who are still taking part in the 
Earliest parts of their earthly education,
Sowing the seeds and reaping the fruits of evil.
May the radiance of Your Light
Shine into their hearts and souls, 
So that the Divine spark in them 
Also stirs from its slumbering state.
And may the hearts of the older and 
More experienced souls in our midst 
Be filled with forgiveness for their younger siblings
In the great family of humankind.
Grant them the gift of understanding that 
The lessons the young ones are presently taking part in
Are similar to those that once were 
Part of the initial stages of their 
Own earthly education.

As payment for our karmic debts,
Help us older souls to patiently endure 
What the youngsters are inflicting upon us,
In their ignorance of their true nature
And the existence of Your Universal laws.
Help us to forgive them, for they know not
What they are doing to themselves,
Creating ever more difficult Karma that 
Undoubtedly will have to be redeemed by them,
In one or several of their future lifetimes,
When they have grown strong enough 
To carry the cross of making good 
Where once they sinned.
It will then be their turn to suffer,
The same as we are doing now,
At the hands of those who are 
Treading the evolutionary pathway
Behind us.

May the knowledge of this assist the unfolding
Of our own Christ nature with its characteristics 
Of compassion, forgiveness and love
In ever more human hearts.
And may the gift of Your Divine courage and strength 
Flow into the survivors of any kind of disaster
And those who attend to the sick and wounded
In mind and body, spirit and soul. 
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the redemption of all karmic debts 
And the blessing and healing of our world 
And everything that shares it with us.

Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part *__*B

The True Cause Of All Disasters
*_​ 




​ What are we to make of natural events  like devastating forest fires like the one that's presently raging in California, the  catastrophic earthquakes and tsunamis that every so often strike our  world, the man-made disasters like those of New York 9/11 and London  7/7/2005, and more recently Paris, Brussels, Berlin and Manchester, as  well as all other catastrophes of the past? I believe that each one of  them, the natural ones and those caused by human intervention, can only  be grasped with a better understanding of the destiny of our whole  world, and the influence of the Universal laws and the law of Karma in  particular. 

My inner guidance tells me that natural disasters, wars and acts of  terrorism alike are essential parts of the lessons we and our world have  to learn. The wisdom and understanding gained from any kind of  experience is the property not only of the individual soul consciousness  of its participants but also of our race’s collective soul  consciousness and that in turn is an integral part of the soul  consciousness of the whole of Creation. 

The White Eagle group of spirit guides teaches that there are five Universal laws. 

1.    Reincarnation
2.    Cause and Effect
3.    Opportunity
4.    Correspondences
5.    Compensation (Equilibrium and Balance)

The law of cause and effect is the law of Karma. This law decrees that  every cause has its effect and that every effect must have a cause, and  that everything in due course has to return to its source. In accordance  with this law, all things in the world around us is there for a  specific reason and originates from someone’s inner or mental world. The  essence of thought power is that every single thought, word and/or  action sets something in motion, which in the fullness of time  materialises in our environment. 

Wise ones know that if we, individually and collectively, wish to become  the masters of our destiny, every human soul eventually has to learn to  take charge of their earthly minds. They accept that everything that  exists and happens in this world is there for good purpose and appears  for karmic reasons, i.e. at some stage it was created by one or all of  us on the mental level. All wars, disasters and mishaps of any kind on  the physical plane, no matter how great or small the events may be, are  the result of human ignorance. Their only causes are the destructive  thought patterns that over time establish themselves ever more  powerfully on the mental level, for as long as the small earthly self  still lacks an understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life  that operate behind its outer shell, the world of appearances. Until the  earthly self wakes up to its true reality and starts to consciously  control its thought processes, there is nothing to protect any one of us  against the destructiveness of feelings like hatred, greed, distrust  and personal power-seeking. 

Regardless of how uncomfortable many people to this day feel with this  concept, the gruesome incidents taking place in the present are caused  by the same thinking patterns, which the human race individually and  collectively nurtured in its bosom, in this lifetime and all those of  the past. Realising this, the wise ones in our midst refuse to think or  speak of good or bad fortune, chances, accidents and coincidences. They  are aware that such things do not exist on the physical plane of life  and do their best to help others to grasp what truly is at stake for  humankind and where the future for all of us lies. 

Clearly then, the world around us is but a mirror of that which is  happening on the inner levels of life and before anything can appear on  the Earth plane, it has to be created on the inner mental plane. Knowing  that, it stands to reason that at times of great disasters like the  one, at the time when this article was written, in Japan, March 2011,   some gigantic shifts of consciousness are bound to have taken place on  the inner level. As water relates to the emotional level, this  particular shaking up of the inner consciousness of our race must have  been followed by the sweeping away of huge amounts of the debris of  false beliefs and prejudices, accumulated by our race in the course of  almost certainly millions of lifetimes. 

Bearing this in mind, all the disasters that ever befell our world are  likely to have reflected upheavals and major changes on the inner levels  of human consciousness and of all life. Now that we are becoming more  aware of the spiritual aspects of life and the importance of taking  charge of our thinking, events like the above mentioned one most  powerfully drive the message home of the oneness of all life and how, on  its inner level, we are all one and belong together. That undoubtedly  is why such waves of compassion and love, as huge as the water masses of  the Tsunamis themselves, go out to those afflicted by natural and  man-made disasters, as soon as the news about them reaches the outside  world. The heart-warming, overwhelming response from the rest of our  world to those who are suffering reflects clearly our inner connection  with each other and all life. Whether we are as yet aware of this or  not, it is there and we all react to it in some way or another.

It is interesting in this context to  reflect on the significance of the arrival of the Cassini Mission space  probe on Saturn’s moon Titan, in the context of the 2004 Tsunami. To  those who have eyes and see and ears to listen within and without, the  probe going into the orbit of Titan at 2am on Christmas Day 2004, also  had special meaning. Was the Universe, through our environment, trying  to give us a message and draw the attention of our world to the titanic  destructive forces of nature? These same forces are contained in each  one of us, because we are part of God, as much as God is part of us.  These forces have to be understood and mastered by us, individually and  collectively, if peace is to come to us and our world, at long last.

Nobody in their right senses would expect humankind to be able to do  this on its own. I hope I shall be forgiven for repeating myself, but it  cannot be stressed too much that with the help and the will of God all  things are possible. After all, the purpose of our finding ourselves in  our present existence is that we should learn to ask for and then trust  the co-operation of the Highest beings, gratefully accepting their  guidance. They are in charge of everything in our world, including us  and they know God’s will and plan so much better than we could ever hope  to do. They alone can teach us how to uplift and transmute the dark and  destructive forces within us and our world into blessing and healing  energy to be used for the Highest good of the whole of Creation.

To paraphrase the Buddha, we are shaped by our thoughts and we become  what we think. When we have cleansed our earthly minds of all  destructive and negative thought patterns and we have become a channel  of light and the willing servant of our Highest or God Self, the Christ  within, Divine joy, happiness and laughter fill our soul. They follow us  like a shadow that never leaves. Having evolved into a Master soul, the  necessity for further lifetimes in physicality has drawn to its close. 

Master souls are pure and beautiful. Their whole appearance radiates a  love that is strong and eternal. Serving the highest good of the whole  of humankind is its only aim, but it does this in wise and loving ways  that know when to give and when to withhold. These souls radiate the  tenderness and gentleness of the Great Mother, which is combined with  the Great Father’s strength of will, power and courage. This duality of  the Great Father/Mother watches over us, our world and all others. Each  one of us has their being in Its tender loving care. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Human-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*C
*_
​ _*All Things Are Possible
*_​ 




​ With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
All things are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, 
Prejudices and superstitions dissolved.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe with all our hearts and souls
That this is so, 
God and the Angels will do the rest.

Therefore, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and work 
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Forgetting about selfish purposes.

May Your will be my will
And my will be Yours and 
May Your inspiration flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in harmony
With Your Great evolutionary plan.

Amen
​ Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This force wants all its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of  humankind also is love, as from love we once came and into the state of  love all of us in the end return. Any unloving thought, word and/or  action is a transgression of this law, which in due course returns to  its sender. It has to be made good and redeemed by the offender in some  form, at some stage in their evolutionary development. Any act of  aggression, terrorism and war – irrespective under what name it may  present itself to our world – is a breaking of the law and a crime  against humankind, Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.

From the moment of its creation, the human race has been growing slowly  but surely in wisdom and understanding of its own character, the nature  of its world and its God. That’s how, in the natural course of our  evolution, we also have moved forwards from the more profound  understanding of these things that for example the Native Americans had.  Thus, we know by now that everything that exists in our world in the  final analysis has been created by us. Even the weather, the tsunamis  and hurricanes are outer reflections of happenings on the inner plane of  life. The Earth is a living and breathing spiritual being, the outer  manifestation of all that takes place within. She is indeed Gaia  Sagrada, the sacred Earth, as she is known by the natives of the high  Andes. She too is only temporarily encased in matter, the same as we  presently are. Even if Earth’s physical form has already existed for  billions of years, it has always remained in a state of transition. As  ever more of her human children become aware of their true nature as  beings of love and light, she gradually transforms herself into a planet  of Light. 

In the final analysis, the true cause of all disasters is the temporary  forgetting of our true nature and the reason why we are on the Earth  plane. But, rejoice! Ever more are rising from their spiritual slumbers  and the likes of you and I, the same as everybody else, are here to help  them with this, as much as we can and with whatever gifts and talents  the Universe has bestowed upon us. We need to help them become aware  that every evil that still exists in our world is a test and a valuable  opportunity for those aspiring to become healers and light workers in  their own right. They need to know that our reactions to all situations  reveal the degree of spiritual maturity a soul has reached at any given  time. This is how those in charge of our race on the higher and highest  levels of life are constantly testing every one of us, wherever we may  find ourselves. 

So, when disasters are caused by human intervention, a great deal is  revealed by a person’s readiness to lift all concerned – and I mean  everybody and especially the perpetrators – into the light of the  Highest Star, the Sun above the Sun, who loves and cares for every one  of its creations. Events of this nature present all of us with special  openings for reaching out ever more for the helping hand of God and the  Angels, so that through us our world and everything that shares it with  us can be blessed and healed. That’s what learning to walk hand in hand  with God and the Angels means.

Only through constant practice of anything can we hope to get better at  something. This is also true when it comes to learning to live once more  in total trust that we and our world and all it contains is safe in  God’s hand. The Angels really do know the will of God and the way each  one of us needs to walk, as well as the task that is uniquely ours. As  healers we are required to rise above the clouds of our earthly  existence, especially when the going gets tough. Earth life means to  teach humankind how to fly on the wings of the nuggets of truth that are  hiding behind the spiritual wisdom of works like the Bible, the Koran,  the Torah and White Eagle’s teachings – to name a few. As there is no  preference, they are listed in alphabetical order. Wise ones are aware  that it is in the nature of spiritual wisdom that book knowledge on its  own is of no use whatsoever. It will remain dead until we ourselves  bring it alive by applying it to every aspect of our daily lives.  

In my view, nothing builds up human faith in the goodness of this life  as regularly contemplating in our prayers and meditations the fact that  in spite of all the nasty things that are happening occasionally, it is  still a wonderful and beautiful world which God created so that all  His/Her creatures should learn to co-exist peacefully and harmoniously,  so that its life can be enjoyed by all. It is a great gift and a  privilege to be allowed to take an active and conscious part in the  spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Our task as light  workers is to focus on overcoming the temptation of indulging in  negative thought patterns that dwell on the darkness of the ignorance  that to this day is very strong in our world.

The darkness and sadness, fears and anxieties, suffering and pain of the  past and present of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms are waiting to be  lifted into and absorbed by the radiance of the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. This is the  only place in the whole of Creation where they can be uplifted and  transmuted into beneficial energies that flow back into our world for  the healing and redemption of all life. The symbol of this star on the  Earth plane is the six-pointed star. The lower triangle represents to  whole and healed human soul who has been reunited with its Highest Self,  the upper triangle. This is achieved by constantly working together, so  that the earthly and Divine energies ever more mix and mingle. Every  individual soul has to ask for itself for the guidance and protection of  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels. They  alone can show and teach us how this task should be carried out, in  accordance with the will and wishes of the Highest, as well as our own.  And that’s  how, in the fullness of time, every one of us will gradually  grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*D
*_
​ _*The Power Of Prayer
*_​ _*Part One
*_





​ The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*D
*_
​ _*The Power Of Prayer
*_​ _*Part Two
*_
_*




*_​ In the fullness of time each one of us  will be able to safely lift ourselves and those around us above the vale  of misery and tears of Earth life, with its boarded up horizons and its  narrow field of vision. We are here to learn to fly on the wings of the  spiritual wisdom and truth that is waiting to come to every heart and  soul directly from the Source, through the intervention of everyone’s  own inner guidance, the living God within. Every one of us in their own  right eventually reaches the developmental point when our own life’s  experiences have taught us that all our true needs will always be met,  without us having to ask for anything. 

The only thing we then want to do is lifting our siblings in the family  of humankind and our whole world and everything that shares it with us,  on the spiritual wings we have grown through the knowledge we have found  along the pathway of our life, into the radiance of the Christ Star in  the heartmind of God, praying for forgiveness and that healing and peace  may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of  how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully on the one we are communicating with.  When the Jesus story was given to our world we were not yet to know  that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend and a symbolism  for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo in the course of  their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner  conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the  power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required.  Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting  their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind  that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us  personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness  of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always  allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires.  But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come  to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that  everything must return to its source, including every one of our  thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find  its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be  extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely,  there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us  the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the  object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.    Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable. 

2.    Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious  mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within,  for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise  decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and  show you how to proceed. 

3.    Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world. 

4.    When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go  about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the  necessary changes will soon appear in your life. 

5.    Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you  or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them. 

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish  ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole  world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done  for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with  it. 

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them  at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and  wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only  if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within  it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in  Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the  Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for  providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways  that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and  the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day  many believe that he was a historical figure, who once walked in our  midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem  those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all  non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know  that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is  NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the  Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence  of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following  for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal  Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood  literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature  have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s  conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for  keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our  Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian  Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need  to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her  throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as  yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been  enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit  once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and  especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often  difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be  possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God  within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the  White Eagle publication ‘The Still Voice’. This excellent little book  contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the Highest:  ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source from which  all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation and origin  of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ Spirit in the  form of the Christ Star. It is the Greatest Light and the Highest Star  of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who truly call. No  request for Its help goes unanswered, because true prayers set up a  vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts straight to the  Source of their being. And if you are seeking healing, the ministering  Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who humbly kneels before our  Creator on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total  surrender of your will to the will of God. Asking for Its guidance and  protection, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is in Heaven. Thy  will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in my whole being.’  There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something  good. Rest assured that it is God’s will that the body of each one of  His/Her children of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole  with all parts integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that  the beauty and splendour of your earthly existence can be enjoyed  instead of suffering from its miseries and tears.

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts  and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother,  who is guiding you into the state of being that is right for you now.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*E
*_
​ *All Of Life Is Flowingness
*​ _*




*_​ All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*F*_

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life * and of every small plan within it, S/He sees  all sides of any picture. This applies to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness  of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some  way to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while  you are still a small child, you could become the victim of an act of  terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking and saying how  terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled  bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to  ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have  no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your  world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin  in that which was done by the people involved in their previous  lifetimes.

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life *. When the only  thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to happen to you and your world, your  higher nature has taken over. You are at one with God and for you the  gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and so fail  to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone who is  suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of their earthly  education, people get involved in a catastrophe or maybe are just  watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and clearing away the  debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world  that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not even  realise that they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the group of  Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - *__*Part *__*G*_

*Mercy
*
*




*​The ability to design plans like those  for the whole of Creation, and the smaller plans within it for our  world’s individual and collective spiritual development, in its  magnitude and benevolence, foresight and wisdom that are based on  nothing but love, reveals more than anything else our Creator’s  incomparable genius. In all its magnificence the plan is so simple that  everything is clearly visible and nothing is hidden from the view of  those whose inner vision has opened sufficiently. At the same time the  grand design is so fair and just that it is hard to imagine for earthly  minds.The Universal laws are the foundation of  every one of God’s plan, great and small. The most important one is  love, together with the power of thought they are the most influential  forces of all. They are the focal point and driven by their energies  everything radiates out with astonishing simplicity and accuracy, and  above all fairness and justice. Something so mighty and wondrous could  only have been thought of by the greatest genius * of all: the Universal  force known to many as God or Allah, Jehovah, Lord Krishna or whatever  else. ‘Call Me by any name and I shall be there!’ 

God’s great plan is based on our Creator’s love, which is so immense  that it is beyond human comprehension. This kind of love is all giving  and forgiving and it's therefore safe to trust that everything will  eventually come right with each one of us and our world, and that all  things human hearts and souls truly desire shall be given in the  fullness of time. If it’s peace we want, all we have to do is ask for  it, act in keeping with our request by leading a peaceful life and being  prepared to wait patiently, for it will come. But, until we have  evolved into  perfect sons/daughters of God, whole and holy, i.e. every  aspect of our nature integrated, we cannot have exactly what we request  at any given time. First we have to prove by our behaviour that we have  mastered the material plane and know how to handle responsibly that  which is given into our care. Until then God and the Angels alone know  what our true needs are and what we should have and what has to wait.

The Karma all of us created in the course of many lifetimes,  individually and collectively, are the reason for the suffering and  destruction that to this day have to be endured on the Earth. God’s laws  demand equilibrium in all things and it’s the task of the Universal  forces to bring it about. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God  when something in their lives or their world appears to be going wrong.  Instead, they ensure that they are conducting their lives in keeping  with God’s laws, especially the one of love. They are sending nothing  but good and kind, loving and positive thoughts, words and actions into  the world around them, safe in the knowledge that eventually but more of  this will return to them. 

Each time wars and acts of terrorism are trying to cast the shadows of  their darkness into the souls of your world and its people, wise ones  instead of giving such events of their energies by complaining and  moaning about them, do their bests to restore the balance of your world  by counteracting them with something good. They lift the victims as well  as the perpetrators of every incident into the radiance of the Christ  Star and pray that their darkness should be absorbed into Its light, to  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all  lifeforms on the Earth and throughout the whole of Creation. If that’s  what our hearts and souls truly desire, we can be sure that our wish  will be granted – when the time is right. 

This is how the darkness of all evil of our world will gradually be  absorbed into the light of everything that is good, right and beautiful.  As a contribution towards bringing this about, let’s focus our  attention on the Great Light, the Sun above and beyond all Suns, which  manifests itself as the Sun in the sky above us. Now visualise the  spiritual Sun behind the Sun that is invisible to earthly eyes. With  your inner vision see the spiritual rays descending upon humankind, how  they are working in wonderful ways to penetrate humankind’s  consciousness with the awareness of the glory of its Divine nature and  origin. The rays of the spiritual Sun are blending, healing and  harmonising things, so they become ever more perfect and beautiful. 

Regardless of what disruptions may still be ahead of us on the Earth  plane, the rays of the spiritual Sun are deeply penetrating every  lifeform. They are drawing together the threads on the Great Weaver’s  loom *, and weaving glorious rainbow colours and patterns of great  beauty, not only on the Earth but throughout the whole of God’s  Creation. In the end all of it transforms itself back again into the  perfect light that is the essence of the White Spirit, the Great White  Light, and the creative process starts all over again.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in a letter to friends of the Lodge October  2005: ‘Never forget that there is no such thing as chance or accidents  on your plane of life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation.  Everything that happens is just right for that particular moment and  place. It has come about because of the Universal laws and under the  direction of the Great Ones at the head who are responsible for  humankind’s evolutionary progress. Even in the case of any kind of  catastrophe that arises in human life, when loved ones are snatched from  each other or when as a result someone suffers from severe afflictions,  wise ones remind themselves that God is merciful, as well as just, and  that those participating in earthly life usually can only ever see one  side of any picture. 

‘You have no idea about the compensation that is waiting on our side of  life for those who suffer and the great love that has always been  flowing into every soul that had to wade through the depths of the  earthly shadows. That’s how, each soul through its own experiences, gets  to know the extent of the Great Father/Mother’s love for their children  of the Earth. The law of cause and effect or Karma decrees that  everything must return to its source. And because on the inner level all  life is one and there is no separation between anything, none of us  will ever be forgotten or left behind. 

For those who have lost their way in their earthly existence, i.e. the  knowledge of their true nature and the purpose of their being,  everything possible is done by the Angels and us, your spirit helpers,  to help them become aware again and so nudge them back onto the track of  going home. The Jesus legend’s parable of the Master going in search of  every last lost sheep * and on his shoulders carrying it safely home is  a depiction of this. Therefore, whenever you witness human suffering,  remind yourself of God’s mercy and the compensation that awaits every  human being in the end. The ministering Angels attend to anyone who is  in pain and suffering. Even before they arrive in our world, it is part  of their compensation that they are lovingly cared for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013, a further item of White Eagle’s  wisdom on this theme appeared. This is its essence: ‘God mercy is  unlimited. It freely drops like gentle rain from the highest levels onto  everything in earthly life. It refreshes, comforts and heals individual  souls as well as the soul of your race and world. But before any of  this can happen, every soul has to take part in Earth’s lessons. The  greatest turning point is reached when another one of you discovers that  all life, including that of your planet, is ruled by spiritual laws  that for a long time remain invisible to earthly perceptions. 

‘Yet, because every human being is part of God, comforting mercy  constantly flows from the Divine heart into each individual human  counterpart. The Universal laws ensure that the mercy of God reaches you  in equal measure with the mercy and forgiveness you feel towards your  siblings in the human family. This applies especially to younger and  less experienced ones, who are bound to sin a great deal more than you  do. Maybe this will help you to understand the reasoning behind Matthew  7:1-3: ‘Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye  judge, ye shall be judged, and with what measure ye mete, it shall be  measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy  brother’s eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?’

Aware of these things, wise ones in all their daily encounters focus on  practising forgiveness and love. Aware of their siblinghood with all  lifeforms, they act like one of them towards every human being, without  exceptions, and all other lifeforms.  Divine love fills their whole  being and that empowers them to disperse sins. But even though they have  let go of all traces of bitterness or resentment towards anyone and are  forgiving freely, this does not wipe out their Karma. They still have  to suffer to repay for any transgressions against the law of love,  during the earlier stages of their earthly development. Knowing that  no-one gets past the Universal laws, wise ones accept that no authority  between Heaven and Earth can save anyone from getting their just  desserts and having to pay their dues, and that only when even the last  debt has been attended to, can anyone in earthly life find the true and  lasting peace everybody is trying to find.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Weaver’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * ​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part I

The Laws Of Compensation And Balance
*_
_*




*_​ In God all aspects and their energies  are perfectly balanced and the whole of Creation bears witness to and  reflects this. The Universal law of Karma *, with its subdivisions of  the laws of balance and compensation, ensures that anything in the whole  of Creation that becomes unbalanced at some stage has to become right  again. The laws ensure that when someone has been working their way  through difficult times, patiently enduring whatever came their way that  eventually restore the balance of their spiritual bankbook, some  generous compensation and reward in the end comes way. 

During the times when we have to walk through the dark night of the  soul, there comes the moment when we seem to have no strength left to go  any further. It is then our birthright to reach out for the helping  hands of God and the Angels, so they can come to the rescue. When we  have recovered sufficiently from the trauma of such experiences, when  asked the Divine forces will show us how to lift the darkness within us  and our world into the light of the Christ Star, to be absorbed by it  and then uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  all life.

This is how, with the help and will of God and the Angels, the greatest  evils in our world can be changed into something that serves the highest  good of all life, therefore also for us. They are waiting to teach us  how to transmute all sorrow, pain and suffering of our world into joy  and happiness. We do well never to forget that in God all things are  possible and that – if we but ask and trust: 

•    All crooked corners can be made straight.
•    Out of apparent evil there can eventually come much good.
•    And all conditions can be healed. 

The Universal laws of balance and compensation ensure that everything  always turns out well in the end, no matter how dire things sometimes  may look on the surface of things. I believe that from the evils of our  world’s collective and individual Karma of all lifetimes huge amounts of  good will eventually come to us and or planet. Naturally, this can only  be brought about with the help and will of God and the Angels. To  paraphrase a quote from the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I am nothing and I  can do nothing. The Father/Mother doeth all the work.’  

Whenever any kind of catastrophe has to be coped with and when  particularly traumatic situations arise in our lives, we need to remind  ourselves that our Creator is merciful and that His/Her laws are utterly  fair and just. Never forget that in every life these laws are  constantly at work and that God’s mercy intensifies in difficult and  traumatic conditions, for example at times of natural and human-made  disasters, when loved ones are tragically snatched from us through other  accidents or when someone has to endure a particularly severe  affliction. There is no way for any of us to know someone else’s Karma *  and what kind of lessons they have chosen, together with the wise ones  in charge of them long before entering into their present lifetime. Rest  assured that the law of compensation sees to it that in the end  everybody is rewarded for the suffering we ourselves in our ignorance  once inflicted upon ourselves on Mother Earth’s training grounds. 

There is nothing for it but patiently waiting until our rewards arrive.  Individually and collectively it will do so in the form of the new  golden age that is in the process of preparing itself. Yet, just about  everybody’s most urgent requirement in earthly life is patience. The  following is the essence what the White Eagle group of spirit guides has  to say about this theme: ‘Saturn is the planetary ruler of Capricorn*  and the tenth house, and also the traditional co-ruler of Aquarius *.  This planet is sometimes presented as old Father Time and when looked at  from the right perspective, time * is one of humankind’s best teachers.  In earthly life it will always be your master and it can be an  unpleasant one. But this only applies for as long as you perceive life  with the limited vision of your small earthly self. 

The likelihood is that you are taking part in Saturn’s wisdom at this  very moment. The influence of its energies causes delays and  frustrations that may test you to the utmost, as Saturn is very strict  with his students in the school of earthly life. Under his supervision  hurried lessons, hasty sums and superficial essays are not allowed.  Saturn insists that the right time is given for every lesson. That’s why  time is one of the most irksome forms of discipline that has to be  endured for as long as you dwell on the Earth plane. 

But on the upside, the Saturnian energies provide you with the  determination to work your way one small step after another towards a  distant goal. They equip you with the desire to try and try again.  Through this your endeavours get better and more perfect all the time  and when they are ready to be presented and shared with your world, they  are likely to be crowned with success. Saturn’s rewards * can be great,  when they come. And they surely will – for those who patiently plod on.  So muster yourself with patience and remind yourself that you are  taking part in one of the most essential lessons for every soul on their  pathway of spiritual development.

That’s how Saturn in the end brings true, i.e. spiritual wealth to every  human soul. Think of this beneficence and refuse to see anything  malefic. Instead remind yourself frequently that all of you have a great  deal to thank Saturn for and that at any given time. True, the  influence of this planet’s energies makes people come across as somewhat  cold and too earth-bound. This serves the wise higher purpose of  holding things up and delaying the actions of those who in previous  lifetimes hot-headedly rushed into things prematurely without due  foresight and caution. This behaviour pattern is typical for the Fire  signs, Aries of the head, Leo of the heart and Sagittarius of the  spirit. 

People who have been affected by this in one or several of their past  lifetimes, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us in the spirit  world, choose a pathway in which Saturn is prominent, for example with  the Sun or Moon in conjunction, opposition or square to Saturn. This  forces people to move through life with great caution. Whenever they are  tempted to rush into things, Saturn says: ‘No! You are here to learn  how to proceed slowly and patiently, if need be trying time and again  before you can succeed! If you persevere, you will.’ 

Anyone who sees this as unpleasant and resents it needs to be reminded  that it is unwise to ignore the lessons of a venerable, gracious and  wise teacher. And as co-ruler of Aquarius the Saturnian energies will be  providing your world and ours the necessary strength and stamina,  determination and perseverance for bringing Mother Earth’s new golden  age into being. Saturn’s main task during your earthly sojourns consists  of teaching the self-mastery that is needed to control the urges and  desires of humankind’s lower animal nature. 

After the Aquarian Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, we shall be  moving into the Age of Capricorn, which will last until about 6,300 AD.  Capricorn is Saturn’s own sign where it’s energies are particularly  strong and in the right hands can express themselves in the most  positive and constructive ways. This will be helpful for the unfoldment  of the new golden age in all its splendour. How great Thou art, o Great  White Spirit, and how wise! We thank Thee and bless Thee. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Sun In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural And Human-Made Disasters - Part J

The Christ Light Is Breaking Through The Clouds*_






​The light of the Christ Star is now  breaking ever more forcefully through the mists of consciousness that  for so long have clouded the vision of God’s children of the Earth.  Pouring its blessings into the heart and soul of all humankind, it also  heals every other lifeform it touches. The Christ light is an essential  part of every human soul, which at present is conveying its message of  renewal of hope, faith and trust for us and our world. The more we  worship the Christ light, the more powerfully it fills our whole being  and shines from us to beautify everything we come into contact with.  This energy can be called upon when we feel down and weary. All we have  to do is ask that its Divine strength and courage should fill our whole  being, so that every last bit of our deepest and darkest fears and  anxieties are absorbed into it.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the Christ Star ensures that  we are in constant conscious contact with our Highest or God Self, the  living Christ within. This is our eternal and immortal self who has been  waiting for a long time to protect us and guide every one of our words,  thoughts and actions in the right direction, so that the blessings of  the highest levels of life can pour into us and our world without  hindrance. To attune our own superconscious faculties to the Universal  ones, we need to train the mind of our small earthly self in the art of  thinking positive, constructive and loving thoughts only._*
Affirmations:
*_​• The light of the Universal Christ, whose symbol is the Christ Star, fills my whole being.
•  From my loving heart Its energies are flowing into the farthest and    remotest corners of Creation. Wherever it is needed, that’s where they    go.
• The Christ light surrounds and protects me.
• I will forever be safe in the loving hands of God and the Angels.The Christ Star has six points and each one is bringing us its message:​1.   Be patient, steady and calm. Don’t  be disappointed when things go   wrong, the way they sometimes do. Know  that everything will come right   in the end, in God’s time and not  ours.
2. Whenever problems arise,  remind yourself that they serve the wise   higher purpose of building up  your spirit and character strength.
3. Look up to the light of the  Christ Star and envisage the spiritual   mountain we are all climbing  together on our way back home into the   conscious awareness of our  oneness with God and all life. 
4. Do not hurry. The power of the spirit, God’s spirit, works slowly and steadily.  It never rushes or hurries.
5.  Shake off the small things that can be so irksome for earthly minds,   so  your heart can open for joy and love, healing and peace.
6. We are  in this world to find everlasting joy and happiness through   the  knowledge of our true nature and the high and holy destiny that   awaits  all human beings, without exception. So let’s do our best to   enjoy life,  whatever it may bring us. Even the most difficult   situations contain  something that can be enjoyed when one understands   the learning and  growth they are meant to bring.

With our inner vision let’s visualise the whole of humankind as one big  family in the radiance of the Christ Star and all together we pray: ‘O  Great Father/Mother of all life, please show us ever better ways of  dealing with all disasters, natural as much as the human-made ones that  are caused by the darkness of ignorance of Your true nature and ours  that to this day has a hold on many human hearts. Hand in hand with the  Angels we lift this gloom into the temple of healing in the heart of the  Christ Star, so that its energies can be uplifted and transmuted into  golden swords of Your sacred wisdom and truth. May they freely flow into  every human heart and open it wide to be filled with nothing but the  peaceful and harmonious vibrations of Your love. In the name of love we  ask this. Amen’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘Enlightenment’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope
*_
_




_
The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before.
They are realistic and justified because they are built on
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective,
Our existence is indeed a very good one.

Hope springs eternally from
The inner guidance every human being receives.
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them.
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life.

Coaxed onwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life by
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength,
Courage and determination we need to endure
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love
That through famines and wars,
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world
Inexorably onwards and upwards
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home,
The world of light, where those
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Bridges Between Heaven And Earth
*_






​We  are bridges between Heaven and Earth. Like those of the trees, our  roots need to go deep down into the Earth, to draw from her all the  nourishment and strength she is capable of giving. Our hands and arms  are like branches for reaching high up into the Heavens, to bring down  the blessing and healing rays of the Highest Sun and the brightest light  in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. Through the visible Sun in  our sky it shines in every heart and soul. We are here to illuminate and  warm, bless and heal everything that shares our world with us. Our  loving respect and devotion for Mother Earth and Father Sun can do more  than anything to enable the wise ones in the world of light to heal –  through us – all parts of Creation back into the oneness they once came  from.

Those who are here now, are allowed the rare privilege of  welcoming and celebrating the conscious return to humankind of the  gentle and infinite wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, the  nurturer, through whom all life is given. No longer do we need to be  orphans or semi-orphans, who only have a Father in Heaven, a metaphor  for the highest levels of life. Both our Divine Parents are returning  into the conscious awareness of our race. Ever more of us are beginning  to understand that they are in us and with us, and that they will never  leave us in all Eternity._*
Our Mother, The Earth*_
Praise be to You, O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life.
Mother Earth is our sister, who carries us in kindness
And supports us with her strength.
Her beauty is a reflection of Your love
And we thank you for allowing us to share
In the abundance of her many gifts,
Like the trees, fruits, flowers and meadows.

Thank You, O Father/Mother,
For giving us firm ground to walk on,
Fruit that grows for us,
Flowers to please us,
And the shade of trees for resting beneath.

The Earth is Yours.
She is our home but for a time.
You have given her to us,
So that we should ‘build on her and care for her’.
(1 Moses 2, 15)
Thank You, beloved Father/Mother.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?*_

_*



*_​
If you are feeling helpless about many  of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking  yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply:  ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in  God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are  powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers,  meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but  light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do  not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the  events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s  great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for  them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the  basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm  and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the  heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart  and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in  wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth  burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Searching For God*_

_*



*_

  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’

From ‘Healers And Healing’​ 
* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Digging For Gold
*_
_*



*_​
The  following is an extract of a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides: ‘Every one of God’s creatures throughout the whole of  Creation is loved and tenderly cared for by the Angelic hierarchy. This  applies to all human beings, wherever they may find themselves at any  given moment. And it does not make one iota of difference whether you  are one of the highest and mightiest in one of the countries of your  world or maybe just a gold digger on the Internet or anywhere else in  your world or someone on the death row of Sing Sing.

‘If  you were a digger who tries to extract money in deceitful ways from  anyone who is gullible enough to fall for your sweet words and charms  and swallow your tales, your success would depend on the Karma of your  potential victims. God and the Angels guide you to the right ones. If  someone did something similar to what you are doing now to those around  them in previous lifetimes, with their help and will you are going to  succeed with that person. The snag is that in one of your coming  lifetimes somebody will have a go at you. The likelihood is that you  will then have no idea whatsoever why something so unpleasant should be  happening to you.

‘Encountering you is an essential part of your  victim’s payment of their karmic debts brought over from previous  lifetimes into this one. If this is not the case with one of the people  you approach, we open their inner eyes and help them to recognise the  intentions behind your advances. Yet, if someone is inexperienced enough  to put their trust in a person they have never met personally and whom  they do not know from Adam, they deserve what comes to them. Their own  life’s experiences are going to teach them the invaluable lesson that,  unless a somebody who enters their life has proved themselves as  trustworthy in the course of many years, trusting them is a mistake.  There is nothing wrong with making them. The most painful ones are never  forgotten and therefore the best ones.

‘Everything that happens  in your world is but a passing phase and part of someone’s life lessons  and the balancing of their spiritual bank account. Nothing takes place  perchance or is a coincidence. These things do not exist because all  events are part of God’s plans of life, the great one for the  development of the human race and the individual one for you and this  particular lifetime. Should you be one of the before mentioned gold  diggers of your world and you are reading this, the time may have come  for the waking up of your spiritual nature from its slumbering state. In  that case you are meant to start digging for gold that is much more  precious than that which is available in earthly life and can be bought,  sought and stolen. Golden nuggets of God’s sacred wisdom and truth are  waiting to be discovered by you that will open the gates to your  conscious awareness that you are an eternal being, who is part of God  and can never die. No-one can or will take this kind of gold from you;  it is yours forever.

‘Even though for a long time you were  unaware of their presence, God and the Angels have always been with you,  the same as everybody else. They are part of you and you are part of  them. They could not leave you, even if they wanted to – not that they  ever will. Because of this spiritually everything has to be for real and  there is no point in faking or pretending anything. God and the Angels  are the all-seeing eyes and all-hearing ears that swing into action when  the time is right for the Universal laws to return to you the seeds  that were sown by you, either earlier in your present lifetime or during  previous ones. And that’s how in the fullness of time everybody  receives their just desserts.

‘God and the Angels are constantly  guiding and protecting each one of you against destroying the essence of  your being, your spirit and soul. They have brought you to where you  are now and it is they who have brought this to you. If you understand  their message, reach out for them and ask for their assistance. It will  never be denied to anyone. Upon request they are ready to show you ways  how you, with the help of your own Christ Self, can redeem yourself and  make good where previously you transgressed against those around you.

‘God  and the Angels will never lead you astray or tell you something that is  not true. They can be trusted implicitly. All you have to do is pay  attention to what they are telling you through your inner guidance, the  wise one or living God within, about the next step on your journey of  leaving behind the darkness of being ignorant of God’s true nature and  your own. The knowledge they are waiting to bring to every human being  is sure to cure all of them of the nonsense of fearing God. Once you  understand who and what God really is, nothing will ever stop you from  loving Him/Her with every fibre of your being.

‘As you know by  now, all characteristics and powers that are in God are also in every  human being, if for a long time in seed form only. Even though many to  this day believe that you are fallen Angels of some kind, this is by no  means the case. It is merely that every one of you has to work their own  way through the various stages of their earthly education. Religions  have been excellent instruments for teaching you about God’s nature and  your own during the evolutionary phase of getting to know the lowest and  most depraved desires of humankind’s crude and unevolved nature of the  early stages of its development.

‘Everything that to this day is  happening in your world is a demonstration of how some people somewhere  are still exploring the whole gamut of experiences that humankind’s  earthly education requires at various stages of their development. This  means that the highest hopes and aspirations of your Christ nature as  well as the lowest drives and urges of its earthly counterpart, have to  be experienced by every human being sometime. Be of good cheer because a  high and holy destiny awaits all of you, without exception.

‘We  cannot begin to describe the power and glory of the highest levels of  life and the Angels and Masters around the throne of God. They cannot be  expressed in earthly words but the more you work with the vibrations of  the Universal Christ, with the help of the Christ Star, the better you  will be able to perceive what is happening in those realms. Earthly  words and images cannot describe them. You begin to understand them  when, with the help of the spiritual knowledge you are finding along the  pathway of your earthly existence, the world of your feelings is  enriched by love and goodwill towards the siblinghood of the whole of  humankind and everything that shares Mother Earth with you.

‘The  most vital lesson of your curriculum in the school of earthly life is  the one that teaches you to appreciate the siblinghood with all life in  the whole of Creation. There is no other way humankind can return to the  full consciousness of its oneness with the Great Father/Mother of all  life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. For some  time by now this has been unfolding through a great spiritual awakening  that has been taking place on the Earth. This is constantly being  speeded up by God and the Angels in charge of your world. The result is a  rapid expansion of consciousness of the spiritual background of your  present existence. ‘Peace on Earth and goodwill towards every form of  life in the whole of Creation,’ is the Angelic message we are bringing  you.

‘And as long as you keep on keeping on, everything will be well in the end.
We are with you, all the way – never doubt it.

With love – your spirit friends and helpers.’

 Recommended Reading:​ ·       ‘Is There A God?’
​ ·       ‘Who Or What Is God?’
​ ·        ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’
​  
​ From ‘The Fall Of Humankind’
​  
​ ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Is Really In Charge Of Our World?*_

_*Part One*_

_*





*_​The Angelic hierarchy and the Masters  around the Christ Circle or throne of God are the executors of the  Divine great plan of life. They are responsible for the individual and  collective evolutionary development, physically and spiritually, of  every form of life that exists throughout the whole of the created  world, including you and me. Assisted by countless numbers of spirit  guides and helpers on the many different levels of life, these beings  are the ones who are truly in charge of us and our world. And because  they are as much part of us as we are part of them, none of us is ever  truly alone. They are constantly with us and on the alert to assist  whenever one of us is struggling with finding a solution for the  problems that present themselves in our earthly existence. Because they  are part of God, the same as every human being, they also are very  powerful and wise. Their nature is love and those assigned to us and our  world are totally and unconditionally devoted to their service to the  Highest. 

These spirit friends and helpers are the invisible eye that never  sleeps. Spirit has no need for sleeping and resting, the way we do. Only  physical bodies get tired and need sufficient rest to be refreshed and  recharged. This is what happens each time we return to our true home in  dreamtime. Every moment the invisible eyes are watching, observing and  assessing what degree of spiritual awareness we have reached. It reveals  itself through our actions and reactions in every one of our daily  encounters. 

Our spirit guides care for and look after every one of us. Their work  consists of supporting us and providing us with the courage and strength  we need to deal with the obstacles every earthling is bound to  encounter from time to time on our pathway through life. Without these  hurdles there would be no way of making the progress that can  potentially be made. Removing them would stop the individual’s march  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life as well as that  of our whole race. 

Whenever difficult relationships and situations have to be dealt with,  our spirit and soul enjoy the sense of achievement their earthly self  feels for having resolved one of its outstanding issues. Besides, how  much would we be able to learn if our problems were simply removed? God  and the Angels communicate with us intuitively. They are the living God  within, the inner teacher, through whose guidance the joy of discovering  ever more of the essential truths God and about the processes of life  is waiting in every human being. 

When the time is right, it wakes from its slumber and stirs into action.  Through the wisdom we then start to gain along the pathway of our  earthly existence, we find a renewed understanding of the purpose and  meaning of all life. With this our consciousness expands and our inner  vision improves. The light of love that radiates from our heart into our  world gradually grows brighter and our spirit/soul rejoices about its  earthly self’s homecoming into its true nature. 

A bit more growth takes place every time we come across another new  nugget of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that our inner guidance declares  to be worthy of becoming part of our truth by responding with: ‘Yes,  this is true!’ The same happens each time we establish contact with the  higher and highest levels of life. During the initial stages of our  earthly education they are hidden from our view and knowledge. But as we  move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, the  vision of God’s great plan of life unfolds before our inner eyes and  that not only in fleeting moments of recognition. In response  spirit/soul spontaneously overflows with heartfelt praise and  thanksgiving for the wisdom and love of the Great White Spirit, the  Father/Mother of the whole of Creation.

The work of our spirit guides has but one purpose and that is helping us  earthlings to find a better understanding of our present existence and  discover the realms that lie behind and beyond it. Helpers on the lower  levels at any given time are bringing us the parts of God’s light in the  form of spiritual wisdom and truth that are revealed to them by the  Angels and Masters on the highest level of life. All of them together  have for a long time been toiling to provide us with an increasingly  bright view of our existence. Their aim is to gradually eliminate the  outdated dark one that left little or no room for hope and optimism  that, if we behaved the right way in thoughts, words and actions, a  better future would eventually be reached for every individual and our  whole world. 

Our spirit helpers’ main task is encouraging us to peer beyond the ends  of our noses onto the distant horizons of the spirit realm, humankind’s  true home. They come to tell us that the goal of every human being, who  is presently taking part in earthly life, is to grow in wisdom and  understanding. Through bringing forth, each from within the very core of  their own being, the characteristics of their higher or Christ nature,  with the passing of time we slowly but surely evolved into an ever more  God-like being. To enable us to do our share of establishing God’s  kingdom on the Earth, we need to develop the highest human qualities.  Through wisely using them for the highest good and the greatest joy of  all, instead of pursuing selfish aims, we then manifest the will and  power of the Great Father as well as the wisdom and love of the Great  Mother, right here and now.

The Universal laws cannot be turned off ever and even if it were  possible, it would defeat the object of the whole enterprise. So let  no-one run away with the idea that we have ever been allowed to do as we  please in earthly life. Nothing could be further from the truth.  Whatever is projected into our world by anyone must return to its sender  in due course. And because that which is sent joins the stream of  consciousness that matches its vibrations, this always happens in a  somewhat strengthened form. 

The illusion of getting away with things is necessary for the early  stages of our earthly education. The Universal Forces then provide us  with more or less whatever our hearts desire, but even only within  reasonable boundaries. It most certainly has never been part of God’s  great plan of life that this state of affairs should continue forever.  Far from it! Now that the Aquarian Age is with us, this developmental  phase has run its course and many of us have already moved into the next  one.

Earthly life is just like any educational institution of our world. As  soon as one lesson has been learnt satisfactorily, its scholars are  required to move on. Depleting our planet of too many of its precious  resources has been an essential part of our early curriculum. The second  stage consists of assisting Mother Earth to restore, regenerate and  heal herself. Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood, have no  problems recognising what kind of damage was done to her in the past and  the way many of our younger siblings still insist on continuing with  such destructive habits. The way we react to their actions reveals to  the wise ones in charge of us and our world how well we are handling the  work of being one of our planet’s guardians and safekeepers. 

Once our planet’s transformation is complete, young and inexperienced  spirit/souls who are unready for getting on with this task will not be  allowed to reincarnate onto the Earth. In the natural course of events  they will in due course be removed from this plane and there is no need  to worry about them. They too will be taken care of by reincarnating  onto a much younger and less highly evolved planet, where their  education of life in physicality continues. There they will be taking an  active part in planet’s colonisation by acting as pioneers, wayfinders  and trendsetters for even less highly evolved who are following behind.  Read more about this with the help of the respective link below.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 ‘About Angels’
•    ‘Angels Are Among Us’
•    ‘Message From God And The Angels’
•    ‘Easter Message From The Angels 2015’
•    ‘I Believe In Angels’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Is Really In Charge Of Our World?

Part Two

The Hierarchy Of The Angels





*_​ Angels are beings of light who are  neither masculine nor feminine. They are androgynous, the same as our  Creator and we are. On the inner level of life everybody is whole. The  masculine outer and feminine inner in men and feminine outer and  masculine inner in women have always been co-existing and working  together, without the outer earthly self being consciously aware of it. 

The Angels and Masters are a great force and each one of them has the  power of appearing to us in a form that can be recognised by human  beings, which allows us to connect with them. When our inner vision has  opened sufficiently, we can see that Angels are beings who are not only  filled with light but consist of it. Streams of light are flowing from  their heads and shoulders that look like mighty wings, even though they  are nothing of the kind. Fallen Angels never existed either. Read more  about this by following the relevant link at the end.

The inner level of the whole of Creation, not merely our world, is  spirit and consists of light. This realm is teeming with lifeforms that  are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes. And with the passing of time  every human being develops greater sensitivity to the world of spirit  and its inhabitants. When climbing a mountain, we then sense the  presence of the spirits who inhabit it. We respond to the energies of  the spirits of the water element each time when we enjoy the sounds of  the sea, the flowing of our rivers and the tumbling of the waterfalls.  The time has also come for making friends with the Fire and Air elements  just as much as the life-giving light and warmth of the Sun in the sky  above us and the sound of wind, for example in the trees.

As God and the Angels are in control of the elements and are conducting  them, we offer our thanks and praise to You, O Father/Mother of all  life, for the elements and the way they are providing the sustenance for  us and our world and every lifeform that shares it with us. They are  the power of creation behind the miracle and wonder of a butterfly. Look  at their beauty, the delicacy and colours of their wings. Even the  tiniest wildflower by the roadside, for example a daisy, is nothing  short of a wonder of creation. It is amazing what one sees when one  examines it under a microscope. And yet, that is but one miniscule  aspect of the beauty of the whole of God’s created world. This gives us a  tiny bit of an idea of the countless wonders that are waiting to be  discovered and explored by us when our development moves us onto the  higher and eventually highest levels of life.

The Angels are the Master craftsmen who, with the help of creatures like  the elementals, fairies and elves, who really exist in the spiritual  background of our world, are working extremely hard by day and night to  supply us with everything we need for our lifetimes on the Earth. In  keeping with God’s great plan all of them are on the same evolutionary  pathway as we are. Down to the tiniest details everything is created  with the greatest love, care and attention to detail and every creation  is a unique and precious work of art and a marvel of design. What right  does anyone have to hurt and harm one of these master pieces? 

The Great Father’s creative ideas are brought into manifestation by the  Angels and their helpers wherever they are meant to appear in accordance  with the great plan. This applies to earthly life as much as anywhere  else in the whole of Creation. Everything that is created anywhere comes  about through the will and power of the Father and the wisdom and love  of the Great Mother, God and Goddess. The Mother decides where and when  new worlds and their beings are going to be created and when the time  has come for removing old ones. Included in this is the outer shell of  every spirit/soul, their physical body. When another human child due to  be born in our world, it is created by the Angels through earthly  parents, who have agreed to act as parents for the coming lifetime. Our  willingness lifts the status of these people into that of co-creators  with God. On our own, i.e. without the help and will of God and the  Angels, human beings are unable to create anything. 

A new physical body is the vehicle the Angels very kindly put at our  disposal at the beginning of each lifetime. And when the time has come  for parting company with it and saying good-bye to earthly life once  again, one of the Angels of Death takes us by the hand and returns us to  our true home from which we emerge at the start of every earthly  sojourn, the spirit world. This releases us into the greater freedom of  this realm. The more highly evolved we become, the more we are able to  reach the higher and eventually highest planes of life. This, however,  can only turn into a reality for those who have mastered their earthly  self’s desire nature. 

During the early stages of our development our earthly minds have  difficulties grasping the immense size and beauty of God’s great plan of  life for the whole of Creation. But as we progress on the road of  spiritual unfoldment, our understanding of God’s plan for the individual  and collective future of our humankind grows. There will come a time  when every human being will be capable of not only entering the heavenly  realms but under the guidance and protection of the Angels take an  active part in them. 

Nowhere does our race’s utter powerlessness reveal itself more clearly  than in the birth and death processes. Have a word with any couple who  for years has been trying unsuccessfully to conceive. Ask them whose  will alone can bring a child into being. And then go to a suicidal  person who attempted half a dozen times to take their life by their own  hands and yet was prevented from doing so by what appeared to be  ‘circumstances beyond their control’. Ask them who they think is truly  in charge of their life and whose will decides when the end of their  present lifetime has come. Is it our will or the will of the Highest  authorities of life, whatever you may call them? 

Wise ones appreciate that everything that happens in earthly life is  done through us, that at no stage are we in charge of the proceedings  and that all we can do in any situations is to go with the flow of the  events of our lives, safe in the knowledge that everything that happens  is ultimately part of God’s plan for the evolutionary journey, our own,  our world and the whole of Creation.

In the fullness of time, every earthling hands the reins of their whole  being over to the Christ aspect of their nature, also known as the  Highest or God Self. We are then no longer handicapped by the limited  understanding of earthly life and our vibrations then allow us to gain  access to the finer ethers that are the inner core of all life in  physicality. Once we learn to delve deep into the silence in the depths  of our own innermost being, we realise that the one thing we have always  been yearning for is returning into the oneness with our Creator, the  Great Father/Mother of all life. 

We then realise that God’s will and power, wisdom and love have always  been reaching and taking care of us. It brought us into our present  incarnation and is sure to take us onward into experiencing ever higher  levels of life. This phase of our development starts with learning to  trust the inner guidance we receive intuitively from God and the Angels.  Through our own experiences life teaches us to trust that it is safe to  follow their advice wherever we go. And when we are doing this we are  quite literally walking hand in hand with God and the Angels. 

‘I am the light of the world,’ the Universal Christ together with the  Angels and Masters around His/Her throne told us through the Jesus  legend. ‘I am the light of wisdom and love, knowledge and truth that has  always been showing the way for every human being how each can  establish their own Kingdom of God, wherever you may find yourself. One  day, dear Friend, if you do not know it already, you too will know that  this is the truth and nothing but the truth. But it is the kind of truth  that cannot be comprehended fully with earthly minds, only with the  Divine mind of love which all of us are in the process of developing.  
 Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘The Fall Of Humankind’
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
•     ‘The Labours Of Hercules – The Eleventh Labour’
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘New Hope For Childless Couples’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Invictus’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There’s A Place For Us*_

_*





*_There’s a place for us,
Somewhere a place for us.
Peace and quiet and open air
Wait for us
Somewhere.

There’s a time for us,
Some day a time for us,
Time together with time to spare,
Time to learn, time to care,
Some day!
Somewhere.

We’ll find a new way of living,
We’ll find a way of forgiving
Somewhere.

There’s a place for us,
A time and place for us.
Hold my hand and we’re halfway there.
Hold my hand and I’ll take you there
Somehow,
Some day,
Somewhere.

From ‘West Side Story’
Lyrics by Stephen Sondheim
Music by Leonard Bernstein 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘There’s A Place Somewhere’
​Yes, it’s true. There is as much a time  and a place for us while we are taking part in earthly life as well as  when, at the end of our present lifetime, we say good-bye to it and  leave our physical bodies and every other earthly possession behind. We  then go to the place the song describes with peace and quiet and the  open air of the greater freedom of the spirit realm, from which we  emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime. 

We are eternal beings who will never die and vast numbers of those who  are presently taking part in earthly life have walked the above  described way many times before. We don’t remember anything about these  events for the simple reason that the love and wisdom of the Great  Mother of all life has provided that the world of spirit, the home of  Her human children of the Earth, should be the place where each one of  them goes to rest and recuperate from the inevitable tests and trials,  ups and downs of their earthly education. 

Because the lower selves are left behind each time we return to the  spirit realm, at the latest soon after our arrival there we once again  become aware of our true nature and start behaving in keeping with it.  That’s why in this place everybody exists together in peace and harmony.  Each goes about attending to some more lessons in the halls of  learning. 

During our times on the Earth, to protect us against ourselves, a veil  of consciousness separates us from the memories of past lifetimes and in  particular of the moments when we shed our outer shell, the physical  body. We would be unable to cope with consciously being aware which way  it happened in some of our previous lifetimes. If we had conscious  access to many of the things we have been up to in the course of our  long evolutionary journey, we would find it impossible to live with  ourselves. 

On some occasions we could have died hanging on the end of a rope, being  burnt at the stakes, beheaded, drowned or starved to death, shipwrecked  on a desert island without any hope of ever being saved. The list is  endless. When you think of what is known of human history, you will  realise that old souls must have taken part in experiences like these  time and time again. To create the necessary balance, sometimes we found  ourselves on the giving end of creating misery and suffering for others  and at other times we received this kind of treatment.

The soul is the storehouse for the memories of every experience of all  our earthly lifetimes. In particular this applies to the thinking and  behaviour patterns we develop along the way. Through our soul memories  they accompany us into each new lifetime and from the subconscious level  they immediately start to influence the way we behave, feel and  experience ourselves and our present existence. In our thoughts, words  and actions the memories of our soul do so beneficially or  detrimentally, as the case may be. Everything depends on how we  developed in previous lifetimes. The soul and its memories are part of  our physical body’s waterbody and may try to reveal themselves to us  through illnesses and what only seemingly are irrational and unfounded  fears and anxieties.

The Angels are saying: ‘There really is that kind of a place somewhere  and we want to take you to it in your imagination. Let us show you how,  in the not too distant future, this kind of life will also have become a  reality on the Earth. Walk hand in hand with us, follow us and trust  that we know the way. This you do when you keep on keeping on and pay  attention to your inner guidance. That’s how we can tell you in any  given moment what’s right and wrong for you, and in the whole of  Eternity you will never be lost.’
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?
*_
_*




*_​Bad things happen to good people because  we are part of God and co-creators with God, each one of us is  personally responsible for themselves and every one of their thoughts,  words and actions. And because we and our world are as much affected by  the Universal laws as the rest of God’s Creation, whatever any one of us  sends out into the Universe in some form inevitably finds its way back  to its sender. With the unerring ability of a boomerang it does this  either in this lifetime or in a future one. The awareness of this puts  the solution to all problems, our own and those of our world, into  everybody’s own hands. If we dream of a more peaceful world, it’s up to  us to think of ways of making it so by living in peace and harmony with  the Divine laws.

If there was no great plan of life and no  Universal laws to which everything in the whole of Creation is subject,  there might not be any reason why bad things would happen to good  people. But there is a plan, a great one as well as one for each  individual life, and the laws exist. Denying their presence or merely  being unaware of it cannot make them disappear. The Universal law of  Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, is the reason why bad  things may have to happen to even the best behaved people from time to  time. To ensure that nothing in the whole of Creation can ever be truly  lost in the vastness of space and time, this law decrees that everything  must eventually find its way back to where it came from.

The law  of Karma is part of another Universal law that everything in the whole  of Creation has to balance. This is quite clearly shown by the opposing  forces of masculine and feminine, positive and negative, darkness and  light, and so forth that are at work everywhere within us and our world.  This is how it comes about that, if in our present lifetime we are an  exceptionally good person, it is highly likely that in previous lives we  were someone extremely bad and evil. Each time we arrive for rest and  recuperation in the world of light, hand in hand with the wise ones in  charge of us, we are presented with images of the experiences of past  lifetimes. No-one forces us to return to earthly life, but to create the  required balance in the greater scheme of life and our spiritual  bankbook, together with the wise ones we ourselves decide and if we  choose another one, it is up to us what kind of a life it should be.

There  are people who pride themselves to be among the nastiest and most  unpleasant people around. Those who fall into this trap, without fail  will have to reap the fruits of the seeds they are presently sowing in  one of their coming lifetimes. The things they are dishing out now as  sure as houses will then be returning to them in the form of being  treated in offending and painful ways by others. Aware that this is the  case, wise ones refuse to grumble when this happens to them or any other  kind of misfortune befalls them. They go with the flow and do their  best, never giving up hope that their karmic debts will eventually have  been paid.

If health problems of some kind are part of their  lesson, wise ones trust that with the help and will of God and the  Angels all conditions really can be healed. They live in hope that one  fine day they will be living proof of this. Aware that they themselves  created the underlying cause of their condition in previous lifetimes,  they feel no need to complain and ask: ‘Why me?’ Instead, they first  forgive those who trespass against them and then they also forgive  themselves for having created the necessity for this kind of lesson. By  going with the flow, accepting without complaint what comes whilst  continuing to be good, kind and loving, regardless of the events in  their lives, such people redeem themselves and the balance of their  spiritual account is restored.

Everything in the whole of  Creation, including you and me, is always at its highest evolutionary  point. At any given moment, our consciousness consists of the sum total  of all the wisdom we have gained from every one of our experiences and  that in the course of innumerable lifetimes. The way we perceive  ourselves, our inner motivations, desires and our existence within the  greater scheme of life depends on the degree of understanding we have  reached. This also applies to our beliefs, spiritual, religious and  whatever else and it is up to us individually to come to terms with and  make peace with our existence within the Universe.

All of us have  been placed in earthly life to evolve into seekers of wisdom and the  truth about everything. Nobody can force us to believe anything. We are  free to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how can we tell the  truth from a lie? Because at all times our inner self is giving us  feedback of some kind, it’s really quite simple. Whenever something we  read or hear is true, it tells us through feelings that rise from the  innermost core of our being and say: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is  true.’ or ‘No, this is nonsense. Leave it alone, it’s not for you.’

We  are here together so we can assist each other to find our own way back  to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you at  present. We have come to develop a philosophy of life that is uniquely  our own and can sustain and support us through the inevitable ups and  downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly education.  My writings are attempts at helping you to find yours, so that you may  grow into a healer and lightbringer in your own right. Every one of us  is eventually called upon by the Highest Forces to become one of those.  Each has to do their share of building the bridges that consist of the  wisdom and knowledge the Aquarian Age is bringing us, to replace that  which is outdated and no longer valid in the old religions and belief  systems of our world.

For wise ones arguing, quarrelling and  fighting over the beliefs that have been and to this in some places  still are separating one part of the human race from another, is  definitely the way of the past. The rest of our world will soon follow,  of that I am sure. Bearing in mind that thinking is the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation and that our thoughts have the power to  constantly create and re-create our reality, let’s sow good seeds by  frequently thinking of and dreaming about Mother Earth as a place where  all live and work peacefully and harmoniously together.

Wise ones  don’t reject any of the existing belief systems. Instead, they embrace  them all and go in search of the golden nuggets of wisdom and truth  which each one of them has always contained, in one form or another. The  peacemakers of our world are those who prefer focussing on that which  we all have in common and what unites us, to the things that have kept  us away from each other for far too long.

But what happens when  our heart is filled with good intentions and we try to do something good  for someone and they reject it out of hand, maybe throw it back at us  in an act of anger and aggression? As long as we do our best in all  sincerity and with love and compassion for the other one rather than  trying to gain some kind of advantage for ourselves, our vibrations in  some mysterious way penetrate the aura of the other one. No kindness or  love is ever lost and there will probably come a moment when what we  said or did comes to their mind and they begin to understand and in this  way it will be doing them some good, after all.

We are creative  beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the process of bringing  something into being. Anything we send out into our world in thought,  word and deed is a creative force that is alive and will act in the  fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad and negative,  by returning to us. That’s how it comes about that any kind of bread and  nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually returns to us in  some form, though hardly ever through the person who received our gift.

Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Law Of Karma
*_
​ _*




*_​ One of the best explanations of the law  of Karma that ever came my way was James van Praagh’s notes in ‘Reaching  to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through Life and Death’. The following  is the essence of what he writes on page 78 under the heading ‘Karma’:  We are all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’  This is another way of describing the Universal law known as Karma. The  word Karma is Sanskrit in origin and literally means ‘action’. This law  consists of constantly renewing cycles of cause and effect. Simply put,  we are going through our earthly lifetimes either sowing seeds or  throwing rocks. For as long as insist on doing this, in coming lifetimes  we have to reap the effects of everything we thus created, good and bad  alike.

‘These cycles of cause and effect extend through many lifetimes. The  result of our actions today may not necessarily return to us in our  present lifetime, but it is sure to do so eventually. Think of Karma as  paying of debts and of balancing spiritual bank accounts, not  overlooking that we also reap the rewards for the things we did well in  other lifetimes. Karma creates opportunities for all human souls to grow  and progress. Once we have learnt that every one of our thoughts, words  and actions has consequences, the Universe lays the tool for creating  nothing but good and positive Karma for future lifetimes into  everybody’s own hands.’ 

This is how the law of Karma is constantly at work throughout all  worlds, including ours. And because it was designed by God’s wisdom and  love, it benefits us and our world in many different ways. Whatever it  brings to anyone has nothing to do with punishment, retribution and  vengeance. Things of this nature have no place in the language of love,  but belong to the experience world of the lower and lowest development  stages of earthly life. During the middle phase we become more and more  occupied with issues like redemption and forgiveness. In the highest  part we are only interested in expressing and manifesting love’s purest  manifestations and doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

When looked at from the right angle, it can be clearly seen that the law  of Karma is one of opportunities of many different kinds. For example:  for redeeming ourselves and learning something new and doing better in  this lifetime than we did in previous ones, whilst we were still  ignorant of the law of Karma and its effects. The experiences it brings  force us to tap into our inner resources. This helps our consciousness  to expand and we grow stronger and wiser all the time, until eventually  we are ready to bring forth the best that is within us. Through  unselfishly working for the good of all, we ourselves are not only  evolving and moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life, our whole race and world are progressing with us.

Through the Jesus legend the Universal Christ Spirit tells us in St.  John 8:31-32: ‘If you abide by My word, you are truly My disciples. And  you will know the truth and that very truth will make you free.’ What a  long time it has taken humankind to find out that in truth the figure of  the Master Jesus is a symbolism for humankind’s higher Christ nature.  When we finally grasp this concept, it does no longer surprise us that  Jesus can neither save nor redeem us. We know that, if he really had  walked the Earth, he would not have wanted to mislead and hide the truth  from us that no-one can do this except we ourselves. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the Jesus story was inspired by the  Angels  and that it was specifically designed for humankind’s limited  understanding during its spiritual infancy and childhood. Wise ones, who  have matured into adulthood, know that negative Karma only returns to  us when we have become sufficiently strong to deal with it. They accept  the responsibility for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words  and actions and thus take the burden of the cross of their existence  off anyone else’s back, including Jesus’. Shouldering it themselves,  such wise ones do all they can to save and redeem themselves. They are  doing this happily because they know that the same then happens for our  whole world, and that much spiritual progress is possible for those who  are doing this.

Some people, when they become aware of these things and reflect on their  lives so far, may be disappointed about what to them now seems like  negative reactions to Karmic events. This gives them a feeling as if  they had probably not been strong enough to handle the test that came  their way they should have done. At first we all find it hard to believe  that it is us who, during our times of rest and recuperation in the  world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, together with the wise ones  in charge of us, decide what kind of pathway would most benefit our  spiritual development in the coming lifetime. But because the wise ones  know us and our pathway much better than we do, even if we feel ready to  tackle some of our Karmic debts and hope to be sufficiently strong to  redeem them, they may tell us whether this is advisable. If they agree,  we go ahead and apply for our next lifetime. 

Any kind of earthly test and trial is never sent as some kind of  punishment, even though it often feels like that. Invariably they are  intended to assist us with bringing forth and developing our inner  strength and to help us grow in wisdom and understanding. Each time we  emerge from another one, that’s what we have done – even though we are  likely to be unaware of it. So, whenever the going gets tough, it’s good  to remind ourselves that no-one forced us into this lifetime and that  having another go was our own free decision. 

During the periods spent in the world of light we are aware that in  truth we are a spirit and soul, who wishes to evolve and grow through  consciousness expanding experiences. Knowing that we are only ever  temporary residents on the Earth plane makes our choice of wanting to  move forwards and get on with our development an easy one. And every one  of us eventually reaches the point when we mean it most sincerely each  time we say: ‘May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that  everything unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes.’ Through this  our will aligns itself with that of the Highest and that takes apart the  bars of the cross of our lower earthly personality, which we have  carried long enough. 

The cross’s horizontal bar represents our will and the vertical one the  will of God. Saying ‘Thy will and not mine’ lays them side by side and  shows that we trust the living God within, our intuition, to always show  us the right way and ask us only to do that which is good, right and  beautiful. And as every one of our thoughts, words and actions creates  some kind of Karma, this is the best protection against bringing about  more of the negative variety. 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Awakening
*_
​ _*




*_​ One fine day, though more likely during the cold,
Dark and lonely small hours of a night,
When we are at our wits end,
Trying to make some sense of earthly life
Where too many nasty and downright evil things 
Seem to be the order of the day,
Sleep won’t come and we toss and turn.
Suddenly we feel the need to pray, 
Even though we’ve never prayed before 
And have no idea how to go about it.
The only prayer we know is the Lord’s prayer
And when we quietly say it to ourselves
Over and over again, sleep eventually comes.
And that once was the start of my bedtime prayers.

This is a sign that the Divine spark in our heart
Is stirring from its slumber and 
Our superconscious faculties are starting
To open and unfold. 
Unbeknown to us, we have reached
The beginning of the end
Of our homeward bound evolutionary journey of
Of being educated in the earthly school of life,
Ready to be returned by our Highest Self into the
Conscious awareness of God’s true nature,
Our own and our relationship with the Divine,
But so far we have no idea that there is 
Something like a Higher and lower self.

Time and again our earthly self works its way
Round the whole of the zodiac.
In the course of many lifetimes
We become familiar with the
Negative as well as the positive characteristics 
Of every sign and house.
In this process we mature from a beginner 
In the earthly school of life into spiritual adulthood.
Old and experienced souls
No longer have difficulties grasping
That every human being is part of God 
As much as God is part of us;
That on the inner level the whole of
Humankind is one big family in which
We are all connected with each other.
Because of this, when one of us gets hurt,
All of us are feeling the pain and suffers with them.

During the early stages of our earthly education,
We are disinclined to reach out 
For the blessing, healing and helping hands
Of God and the Angels.
Why should we? As we cannot see them,
As far as we are concerned, 
They do not exist.
But eventually we reach the point 
When our superconscious faculties 
Start to unfold.
We find out that everybody
Has an inner teacher and guide, 
Who has always tried to communicate
With us intuitively.
Now the time has come for consciously connecting 
With this our inner guidance,
Paying attention to and following the advice of
The wise one or living God within,
Who knows the way of all things and
Has the answers to all our questions.

Rejoice!
For this is now happening to ever more of us.
The Christ Spirit is the living God within
And the Master Jesus is the symbol 
Of this part of everyone’s own nature,
Who is calling the whole of humankind
Ever more urgently to become 
Aware that humankind’s true nature
Is love and that on the inner level of life
We have always remained at one with God,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator,
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ,
Who to this day speaks to us 
Through the Jesus legend. 

Our Divine parents care for us 
More than we frequently do for ourselves. 
God’s nature is love and so is ours.
Trusting that all is well with the Divine architect’s
Great plan of life and the goodness of 
The life we have been given,
Loving it and its Creator with all our hearts and souls,
That alone can bring true and lasting happiness 
And the peace we and our world have been 
Dreaming of for a long, long time.
Finding it is every human being’s birthright and
The Angels in spirit realm are waiting for our call,
So they can show us through our in-tuition,
The long promised new world teacher,
Our inner guidance, 
How each one of us can do
Their share of making it happen. 

For a long time God and the Angels have been 
Waiting to be asked for assistance with this task.
They are ready and willing to show the way
To everyone who requests it in their times 
Of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections.
All we have to do is call.
And that’s why an increasing desire for praying 
Fills ever more human hearts to ask for 
The healing of our world and 
Everything that shares it with us,
So that in God’s way and time 
Peace and prosperity may come 
To our whole world. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘Obeying The Universal Laws’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration

Part One 
*_

_*




*_​ It took me a long time until I realised  that my writings are inspired by God and the Angels as part of the  celebrations for the return of the love and wisdom of the Great Mother  of all life to our world. And my jottings are my contribution towards  the process of healing the conflicts of our world. In my view this can  only come about through a better understanding of God’s true nature, our  own and the high and holy ultimate purpose of our earthly existence.  That’s what my work is all about. The spiritual knowledge you receive  from me is of invariably of an intuitive and original nature, through  which God and the Angels are communicating with you. I have no need for  going into a trance or anything of that nature, I just write. The source  of my inspiration is God and the Angels and they are telling me that  most of the spiritual teachings of the past are outdated by now. They  were valid when they were given because that was all humankind could  understand in those days. 

Increasing numbers of us are becoming ready for the Divine wisdom and  truth that has been waiting for the Age of Aquarius, so that under the  influence of its energies they can flow with ever more ease directly  into the consciousness of those who are ready to receive it. My writings  embrace and honour the teachings of every one of the many belief  systems that our world has seen with the passing of time. Their aim has  never been to wipe out any existing spiritual knowledge, but to add to  it in order to advance of humankind’s evolutionary progress. Updating  and refreshing some of the ancient themes with new insights is my  contribution to the expansion of our race’s individual and collective  consciousness.

I was not brought up on a steady diet of what any of the traditional  sources have to say about various religious/spiritual themes. I never  studied them in my present lifetime, though I probably did in others.  Looking back from where I am now, the result of that must have been an  essential part of my preparation for the job I had come to do this time  round. I had not occupied myself with religious/spiritual matters for  the simple reason that before the start of my jottings, I was too busy  with ordinary things like running a home, bringing up children and later  returning to full time work. My lack of knowledge of the  religious/spiritual traditions of our world ensured that I had no  preference for one of them and therefore could look at all of them  without prejudice. And that enabled me to approach the existing material  with an open mind. 

Looking at it from where I am now, it is not hard to see why, when I  first started holding my insights down in writing, it felt like some  kind of floodgates were opening inside me. The inflow of ideas was so  great and intense that, trying to keep up with it, the pace of writing  had to be so fast that I would not have had time to study spiritual  subjects in the traditional manner. Much later I found out that this is  neither necessary nor desirable when one acts as a channel for the  wisdom of the Highest. If anything, too much book knowledge and head  activity can shut the heart-centre. 

And that closes us off from the world of our feelings and therefore gets  in the way of the intuitive process and stops us from developing into a  clear and undisturbed communication channel. The heart-centre is the  dwelling place of the Divine spark of our Christ nature. Even though at  first this exists merely in seed form in everybody, our Highest Self has  always accompanied us and tried to guide us through the small still  voice of our conscience. As with the passing of time this aspect of our  nature grows stronger, it communicates with us ever more clearly through  the world of our feelings. At any given moment, the way we feel about  something tells us whether it is right or wrong and what we hear or read  is a truth or an untruth. 

The teachings of every one of the old belief systems came into being  just the same as my contributions to the pool of spiritual knowledge  have been doing for more than twenty years. The only difference between  the scribes of the days of yore and modern ones is their writing  instrument. And that’s a fascinating story in its own right. If that  sounds interesting, please follow the link at the end of this chapter.

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides:  ‘In the fullness of time, we shall no longer learn from others or from  books, but find the knowledge we are looking for within ourselves, for  we are part of everything that ever has been and shall be.’ And that’s  what has been happening to me for many years. The knowledge I am sharing  is brought to you by the love and wisdom of the Great Mother and the  Angels. The Mother is the feminine aspect of the Divine and the soul of  the whole of Creation. She is the storehouse of the memories of  everything that ever happened anywhere in the whole of Creation and the  learning that was gained from it. 

The human soul is the soft, sensitive and vulnerable aspect of our  nature, women and men alike. Our soul is an integral part of the soul of  our world as well as the Great soul, the Mother of all life. Through  re-establishing our inner connection with God, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, every human being is going to learn eventually how to tap  into the Mother’s wisdom and truth. Through finding the right and  truthful answers to their questions, ever more of us are releasing  themselves from their bondage with earthly life and their numbers are  steadily increasing.

As we know by now, on the inner level all life is one and there is no  separation between anything. We are all connected with and responding to  each other. That’s why when one of is hurt and wounded, everybody is  and this is also true whenever someone is healing. Life in the whole of  Creation is subject to the Universal laws and unfolds in keeping with  God’s great plan, in which everything has its allocated place and  happens at the predestined time. This also applies to our race’s earthly  education and because during its early stages the meaning of God’s  wisdom and truth cannot yet be grasped by earthly minds, throughout the  ages the Angels in charge of us and our world have been presenting parts  of it with the help various myths and legends.

Tales of this nature that have survived to this day are living proof  that there is no point in storing spiritual knowledge in something that  can be likened to waterproof containers and trying to be too precise in  defining their contents. The best we can do as earthlings is to accept  the good intentions of the Divine plan and rest safely in the knowledge  that everything in the end will work out for the highest good and  greatest joy of all, irrespective of the fact that God’s way of going  about it are frequently hard for us to comprehend. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
•    ‘The History Of Writing Instruments’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration

Part Two

The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age
*_
_*




*_
​Aquarius  is the sign of revolution, transformation and transmutation. Its  astrological symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from  which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this it is hardly  surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the  nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular  beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs but an Air sign.  The water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid kind  known in earthly life. This is an allegory for the cleansing and  purifying effect of fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is  constantly being poured from the highest levels of life into the earthly  consciousness of humankind, to enable us and our world to move forward  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

Aquarius is also the sign of  truth and being taught by our inner teacher, the small still voice of  our conscience who in truth is no less than the voice of God. About  thirty years ago, the name Aquarius came to me intuitively and appeared  to be the right one for my spiritual work because astrology is ruled by  Aquarius and spiritual work by Sagittarius. At that time I had no idea  that Ascendant is in Sagittarius and my Sun in the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign; that Aquarius is the voice of God that  speaks to us intuitively, i.e. the in-tuition; and that this is the long  promised new world teacher.

Aquarius is the sign in which themes  like siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples and all  nations, and ultimately with all life are nurtured and developed. In  Aquarius the highest hopes, dreams and aspirations for the whole of  humankind can potentially find their fulfilment, on a personal as well  as on the collective level. I hope I shall be forgiven for using the  word siblinghood instead of brotherhood. For my liking the latter smacks  too much of times gone by, the patriarchy and the suppression of the  feminine. It goes against the grain when the true spirit of Aquarius is  equal rights and opportunities for all. Fortunately, by now there is  plenty of evidence in our world that this is slowly but surely  establishing itself in our world.  

The Age of Aquarius is  thought to unfold from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD. But for quite some  time before its ‘official’ starting point our world was moving forwards  and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life in gigantic steps. Slowly  but surely we and our  world are being released into the freedom of the  Aquarian Age. Meant by this is the freeing of our world, individually  and collectively, from slavery and oppressions of all kinds and in  particular religious/spiritual ones. Gargantuan efforts and upheavals  were and still are necessary to complete the redemption process for  those who have reached the end of their earthly education. If they play  their cards right and when the tasks of their present lifetime have been  attended to satisfactorily, they will be allowed to move on to  continuing their studies on the higher levels of life.

The  spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age consists of following our hearts  as well as our heads and believing what the new world teacher, who is  none other than the inner guidance of the wise one or living God within –  who dwells in every human heart, even though merely in seed form for a  long time –, tells us which kind of spiritual knowledge is right for us  now. The age of blind faith when we were forced by the religious leaders  of our world to believe in and follow a story whose surface words, when  taken literally, never did make any sense whatever. The religion of the  new age is one for hearts and heads working together. Leo = the power  of a loving heart and Aquarius = the head with the intelligence of  reasoning and logic. Accept what you are reading here or anywhere else  for that matter, only when both of yours are responding with: ‘Yes, this  makes sense, it is true!’

The deeper we move into the new age,  the more powerfully the Aquarian energies will be influencing us and  everything that shares our world with us. So let’s take a closer look at  them and see what will be available predominantly during the coming  four thousand years or so, and then try to work out how we can make the  best possible use of them. As a result of the Aquarian energies, the new  age is bringing us a religion that is of the heart as well as the head,  no longer of the head alone like the old belief systems. Astrologically  the heart is the domain of the fixed Fire sign Leo, the Sun’s own sign.  Aquarius and Leo are polar opposites in the zodiac. One is the sleeping  partner of the other and even though on the outer level they are poles  apart, on the inner level they are one.

Gemini, Libra and  Aquarius are the Air signs. Lifetimes spent in them serve the  development of our mental faculties and we are at our best when we find  ourselves working with our heads. However, the energies of the Air signs  on their own are detached and cold, logical and reasoning. What each  one needs is the influence of one of the Fire signs, Aries, Leo and  Sagittarius with their warm and impulsive energies. The human heart,  when functioning at its best, is warm and loving. Alas, during our  lifetimes in Leo during the early stages of our development we are only  really interested in ourselves. But even then we are highly creative  individuals who love to let their light shine.

During each  lifetime spent in the fixed Air sign Aquarius, our interest in group  activities and humanitarian pursuits awakens, we become less selfish and  prefer doing work that benefits many. And when at last the energies of  Leo and Aquarius join forces within us, our higher and lower nature fuse  into one and the start working together for the good of all, the mind  in our heart unfolds and our thoughts turn increasingly into loving  ones. And that’s how it comes about that Aquarius and Leo with the  passing of time turn into the perfect combination of energies for  gradually grounding more and more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth in  earthly life.

When Leo’s fiery nature is in danger of showing  itself in the form of too much and misplaced enthusiasm, the Aquarian  energies are cooling it down to a warm and agreeable temperature. In  return Leo adds the warmth of its love to the coldness of Aquarius’  thinking power and the combined force of these energies makes the Divine  Waterbearer’s knowledge pleasant and agreeable to us earthlings.  Whenever someone is ready to serve as channels for God’s sacred wisdom  and truth onto the Earth, that person’s earthly mind learns how to  attune itself to the frequencies of the Angels and Masters on the  highest level of life.

And this is how it comes to pass that the  inner light of increasing numbers of individuals are shining ever more  brightly in our world through their work for the good of the whole of  our world. And that is only possible when the energies of Leo, the  highly creative individual human being, join forces with Aquarius, the  humanitarian who finds their rightful place in group activities and  friendships with all.
Recommended Reading:
​ ·        ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
​ ·      ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ ·        ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
​ ·       ‘The Great Cover-Up’
​  
​ From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration

Part Three

Loving From The Heart
*_





​ We are all in this life so that, with  the passing of time, we acquire the gift of loving God’s way, i.e. with  detachment, totally and unconditionally, without expecting anything in  return. This kind of love is immensely wise. It knows when to give and  withhold, depending on the lessons we earthly children of the Great  Father/Mother need individually and collectively, at any given moment.  It takes many lifetimes round the zodiac and the lessons of Leo and the  fifth house, Leo’s natural domain, for the love nature of our earthly  selves to rise to this level.

Because they tend to put the objects of their love onto a pedestal to  worship and adore them, young and inexperienced souls in Leo are  constantly falling in love and just as quickly out again. The fire of  their heart dies a quick death when they discover that the other one is  merely a human being with the same flaws and imperfections that they  themselves have. What Leo doesn’t know at that stage is that the other  one merely mirrors back to them. Unaware of projection and the purpose  it serves, Leo cannot yet respond the right way. But through having to  deal with the disappointments of the past, our ability to love wisely  slowly grows. It needs bearing in mind that the zodiac with its twelve  signs and houses is meant to show us that we all have everything within  us. Nobody is just a Leo or an Aquarius or any other sign. And the more  we evolve and mature spiritually, the more the energies in the signs in  polar opposition within us learn how to work as one. 

In the early stages of our earthly education during the lifetimes spent  in Leo, our hallmarks are extreme selfishness and egotism. But when this  part of our development nears its end, through the natural evolutionary  process in which every form of life is taking part, our earthly self’s  love has transformed itself into a love not just for the people around  us but for the whole of humankind. We no longer worship and adore human  beings, but the One who brought all of us into being, who nurtures and  cares for us and will forever continue to provide for everyone’s needs.

For as long as our lower self still functions predominantly on the  earthly level of its being, the desires of Air and Fire, head and heart,  are following the impulses of polar opposition. As a result they are  frequently at loggerheads with each other. Through our constant efforts  at operating equally well on the on the outer and inner plane of life,  they are learning to work together ever more peacefully and  harmoniously. Aquarius represents the voice of God, which by the way I  only found out recently. Leo rules the human heart, the place into which  the creative ideas of the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun in the  sky above us, are constantly flowing into us and from there our world. 

And that’s how God’s wisdom and truth for quite some time have been  finding their way ever more freely and powerfully into any heart whose  transmission channels are open to receive them. This brings us the  knowledge we need to release ourselves and our world into the  religious/spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. For some time this kind  of information was given through people like Grace Cooke, the spiritual  medium used by the White Eagle group of spirit guides. But because our  world is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life, for quite a while this has been changing into direct  transmissions from the Highest levels of life. You can find out more  about several of these things by following the relevant links at the end  of this chapter. 

From its beginnings my writings have been part of this new approach.  They were never based on speculations, myths and legends, but are the  truth. My jottings contain my truth which consists of the knowledge that  is now flowing with ever increasing force from the source of our being  directly into the individual and collective consciousness of our world.  What a long time the truth had to wait until it could at last reveal  itself to ever more of us earthlings directly through their intuition =  the inner teacher. But that is nothing when one bears in mind that a  human lifetime, even if we should live on this plane to one hundred, is  but the twinkle of an eye in terms of Eternity.

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through  the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe anything simply because you have  heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you  have found it written in the religious books of your world or you  received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions  because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find,  after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with your  reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept  it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become your  spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’

The German philosopher Arthur Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, added to this:  ‘All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second,  it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘The Coming World Teacher’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘About White Eagle’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’
•    ‘Psychic Gifts’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses
*_
_*Part One*_

_*



*_

_The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall._
Confucius 551-479 BC
​If before God we are all the same and  every human being contains everything, the very best and the worst in  equal measure, and if everybody is gifted in the same way, why then  don’t we all know the same things? Why don’t we all think and behave the  same way? To be sure, before God we are all alike and each one of us  has been bestowed with the same abilities and potentialities, but  initially they are present in seed form only. To become ours, they have  to be worked with and developed. And we all perceive matters in  different ways because everybody has reached a degree of evolutionary  development that is at least slightly different from anyone else’s. This  makes it possible for life on Earth to be a school in which all those  present at any given time can simultaneously play the role of teacher  and/or pupil for each other. Hence the need for some of us to be  slightly ahead of the others.

We are children of the Universe, co-creators with God and young Gods in  the making. Every one of the powers and characteristics of our Divine  parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, are also in us and because  everything was created by and is of God that means the very best as  well as the worst. All of these characteristics have to be explored and  experienced by us, so that we may become familiar with them and make the  beneficial ones our own. Can you see why life on Earth is such a tough  and demanding school? Nothing that exists here and also in our personal  lives was inflicted upon us by some ancestral curse or outside force –  known or unknown. Every bit of it was created by each one of us  ourselves and there are no exceptions to this.

God and the Angels in their infinite wisdom and foresight help us to  bring everything our hearts truly desire into being, so that we should  learn something from it and grow in wisdom and understanding. In the  course of many lifetimes each one of us can do this only through their  own experiences. When the lower and lowest aspects of our nature have  been sufficiently explored and understood during the early stages of our  earthly education in the infant, toddler and adolescent classes, we  begin to prepare ourselves for leaving this part of our development  behind for good. In the higher grades of the earthly school of life the  focus is on bringing forth from deep within our own being the  characteristics of our Christ nature, the highest and noblest parts of  our being. Through developing them we gradually become ever more  God-like.

When one studies the lives and times of those who came before us during  other phases of our race’s evolutionary development, to my mind the  right way of looking at them should not be a question of ‘They did this,  that or the other. How terrible!’ It was not ‘them’ but ‘us’. There  only ever was ‘us’, for we – and by that I mean the likes of you and me –  are likely to have taken part in many of the events of bygone days.  Lots of those in our midst are very old and experienced souls, who in  previous lifetimes reincarnated into some of the most ancient  civilisations that ever existed on the Earth and share their habits and  religions, their ceremonies and rituals. For good and evil alike, they  carried their load of whatever trials and tribulations had to be endured  by humankind in those days.

Let’s not forget that every human being, without exception, is a spark  of the Great Light of the Universal Christ and therefore a child of God.  And whatever may still have to happen to any one of us, even the  meanest and lowest among us is not some kind of a miserable worm or  sinner, as some to this day would like us to believe we are. Each one of  us always has been and forever will be a student in the great  University of God’s Creation, which every so often takes us temporarily  into earthly life, no more and no less. In this academy every pupil is  constantly in search of consciousness expanding experiences that  increases their wisdom and understanding, and that consists of, to  paraphrase the words of Yates: ‘The lighting of a fire and not the  filling of a pail.’

That’s why whenever someone brings a new item of spiritual wisdom and  truth to the attention of wise ones, they listen carefully to what their  inner guidance has to say about it in the form of responses received  through the world of their feelings. If something is right, it feels  right and if something doesn’t fit into their present belief system,  they refuse to stick their heads into the sand ostrich fashion and  pretend that what they are hearing is untrue and a load of nonsense.  They appreciate that it is in the nature of anyone’s spiritual awakening  that their existing store of beliefs is constantly in need of updating  and expanding. That’s why, whilst searching for growth in wisdom and  understanding, they willingly let go of some – maybe all – of their long  held and often cherished false beliefs about what truth is, so that  they can be replaced by fresh insights and ideas into the concepts that  arise as they progress on the journey of their predestined pathway.

Wise ones leave it to the earthly selves of young and inexperienced  spirit/souls, who do not yet know any better, to frequently stick their  heads ostrich fashion into the sand. Wise ones don’t forget that they  too once did this when they could not yet tell the importance of the new  parts of God’s wisdom and truth that were coming their way. In those  days they had not yet learnt how to discern which of their beliefs were  outdated and in need of being replaced by fresh insights. Never mind,  it’s all part of the earthly lessons of our youngsters. When they have  matured into spiritual adulthood, they too will understand. They will  then be able to grasp the meaning of the Universal law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, how it has always affected their  lives and that of the whole of humankind. 

The youngsters then realise that certain things apply to every human  being in earthly life and that only by following them can spiritual  progress be made. This means that: we are all responsible for ourselves  and also our world; whatever befalls us in our present existence was  brought about by the Karma that was created by everyone’s own thoughts,  words and actions of previous lifetimes; everything in our world at  present was created by all of us together; every one of us is  accountable for its present state; and because of this all of us are  expected to do our share of putting things right and doing our best to  make Mother Earth a more peaceful and harmonious place for all lifeforms  she holds in her loving embrace. 

Many in our world appear to be as yet unaware that every right they have  in this life brings with it a duty. Because of this every lifetime we  are allowed to spend on this planet eventually presents us with the  moral obligation of doing our best to look after and care for it. We are  here to do everything that is within our power to redeem the damage we  inflicted earlier in this lifetime and countless others before. Every  small effort one of us makes to this end is an expression of our  gratitude towards Mother Earth for putting up with our race’s presence,  for sharing her abundance with us, for her patience and the hospitality  she has always shown us, in spite of our atrocious behaviour towards  her.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thoughts And Words’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘The Power Of Words’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’

From‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses

Part Two*_

_*Do Not Look For Scapegoats
*_





​As a spark of the Divine, every  characteristic and power that is in our Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, is also in us. Because of this, just like them we are  constantly in the process of creating something. This happens with every  thought one of us thinks and each word we utter. And when it comes to  the things, people and conditions that are causing us most trouble and  heartache in our present lifetime, let’s not waste our time on  scapegoats and blaming others, especially not God and the Angels or any  other unknown force who does not seem to wish us well. It is better by  far to take a good and honest look at ourselves, for we ourselves have  created these things at some stage of our development. 

Don’t be discouraged by this because with the help and will of God and  the Angels crooked corners can be made straight and every condition of  mind and body, spirit and soul healed. As soon as our Karma allows it, a  miracle can be worked by them, but only then. This is a healing journey  like there never has been one before and accepting the responsibility  for the character make-up of our earthly self and the karmic debts we  accrued, with its help in the course of many lifetimes, is the first and  most essential step we need to take. And when we shoulder our  responsibilities bravely and do our best to restore the balance of our  spiritual bankbook, the Highest Forces of life are glad to do the rest.  When their conditions have been fulfilled, they then reward us with what  on the surface of our earthly existence appears to be a miracle but was  merely the result of our work in co-operation with the Angels in charge  of our development.

There are no shortcuts on this road, which for some of us can be a  painful and protracted one. But if we wish to find healing for our  afflictions, whatever their nature may be, honesty and truth are the  only things that can help us move forward and upwards on our own  individual evolutionary spiral and that of our world. Finding this kind  of healing is every human being’s birthright and for each one of us  there comes the time when the Divine spirit wakes from its slumber and  we slowly become aware that in truth we are a young God in the making.  As with the passing of time our Christ nature unfolds, we increasingly  look at our own suffering and that of our whole world with compassion  and love. The only thing we then want to do is making some kind of  contribution towards alleviating and bringing it to its natural end.

The set of parents and siblings the Universe in its great wisdom  provided for us for the lessons of every earthly sojourn each time were  carefully chosen by the wise ones in charge of us in the world of light,  long before we emerged into the next one. We agreed with their  suggestions because on the one hand the people were willing to act as  our parents. On the other hand their energies, as well as those of the  environment we were going to be born into, were compatible with the  learning requirements of each. This included that on every occasion the  lessons of our future parents were similar to ours. These things are  true even if we came through a long family line of alcohol and/or drug  addicts, manic depressives or any other kind of affliction. 

Let no-one run away with false ideas about the connections every human  being has with their forebears and that they have anything to do with  the way we are, our thinking and behaviour patterns and everything that  is coming our way in the course of our present lifetime. We alone carry  the full responsibility for every one of our character traces and  afflictions, be they of a mental, physical or spiritual nature. And even  though it may often seem as if we had inherited agreeable and  disagreeable characteristics, difficulties and limitations, as well as  gifts and talents from those through whom we came into this life, every  part of it was created by us and is our own doing. 

No-one other than we ourselves should either be blamed or take credit  for anything. The cross was by no means invented by Christianity. Even  though it features strongly in this religion, the cross is the most  ancient symbol for our earthly existence known to humankind. And every  human being has to carry theirs on their own shoulders in the form of  the earthly personality each one of us created ourselves us in the  course of many lifetimes. We brought it with us into the present one  with the intention of improving it and nobody can do the work this  involves for us. And that’s how the Universal law of evolution from the  earliest beginnings of humankind’s existence has always affected us,  individually and collectively. 

It is not surprising that some of the characteristics we have in common  with our ancestors show up in our genes, as otherwise we could not have  come through them. In particular this applies to our parents who were  chosen because they are exactly right for the state of our development  at the beginning of this lifetime. They agreed to this arrangement and  so did we, a long time ago in the world of spirit. They declared their  willingness to be there for us and do their best to support us, in their  own inimitable way – sometimes in a positive manner and on other  occasions in negative ones – so we would be able to take possession of  our strengths and build up on them some more, whilst trying to convert  our weaknesses into strengths. If we wish to recognise what our  strengths and weaknesses are, it’s essential to look at ourselves with  utter honesty. 

And when that has been done successfully and we accept the  responsibility for the way we are, we longer feel the need to fool  ourselves and make up excuses like: ‘Ah yes, you see I can’t help  myself. I am this way because my Father and Mother, Granddad and Grandma  and so forth made everybody’s life a misery with their drug and/or  alcohol addiction/over-eating/violent temper/ gambling/ manic  depressiveness/squandering their resources and acting the spendthrift  and so forth – the list is endless. Because of the teaching effect these  things have on each new generation, negative characteristics frequently  seem to jump a generation. For as long as we do not yet understand the  processes of life, to our greatest chagrin they seem to reappear in some  of our grandchildren or great-grandchildren and not in others. In quiet  moments of reflection we could then be asking ourselves: ‘Why has my  child or grandchild inherited them, when they have passed me and the  others by? How can this be?’

These things happen because a dual purpose of a wise higher nature is  fulfilled through the effect unpleasant behaviour patterns of one  generation have onto the next one(s). First, the suffering that has to  be endured at the hands of the older generation redeems some of the  karmic debts of the younger one. Second, and this is even more valuable,  through their behaviour the older is showing the younger how it does  NOT want to be. And that’s how the Universe in its boundless wisdom and  love provides us with an entire lifetime of avoiding to fall into the  trap of acting out what we see as the weaknesses of others, whilst  transforming them into strengths. The world around us acts like a mirror  that reflects our inner being back to us and we can only recognise in  others what we ourselves have within. Therefore, when someone’s  behaviour draws our attention for good and bad alike, we can rest  assured that the same is also in us. Otherwise there would be no need  for that person having entered our orbit.

To assist us on our personal evolutionary journey of life, for as long  as the residues of difficult behaviour patterns remain in our  subconscious, they will continue to manifest themselves time and again  in the conduct of those around us and keep on bothering us. The end of  this tribulation is near when at last we realise that our world acts  like a mirror the Universal Forces are constantly holding in front of  everybody’s eyes. And even if we are unable to recognise the challenging  aspects of someone else’s personality in our own behaviour, for as long  it is troubling us we can rely on it that they are there. If they were  not, they would not affect us the way they are doing. 

Unless we bravely and honestly tackle this issue in our present  lifetime, we shall continue to take the negative thinking patterns that  are the root of our behaviour problems with us into all future  lifetimes. Until they have been changed into positive ones, they are  likely to continue to cause us a great deal of discomfort at the hands  of those around us. These things cannot disappear on their own as if  someone was waving a magical wand. To shed the unfavourable character  traits we observe in others once and for all, we first have to accept  that they are also part of us. This moves them into our conscious  awareness from where they can be transformed into pleasant ones. 

The holding of the mirror before us never was intended to be some kind  of punishment. All along it has been the Universe’s way of trying to  provide us with as many opportunities as possible for cleansing our  consciousness of every trace of our lower earthly nature. When the  characteristics that once used to disturb us deeply in others have been  released from our consciousness, they no longer upset us unduly when we  see them in the mannerisms of others. We can then shrug our shoulders  and accept them as part of life’s rich pattern and someone else’s  learning experience that fortunately no longer is ours. Smilingly,  though not smugly I hope, we can watch them and say to ourselves: ‘Ah  yes! Thanks be to God and the Angels that it’s their task now to work on  this, their lesson and responsibility, not mine.’

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses - Part Three

Dissolving Our Karmic Ties
*_





​ Among many other things, the Age of  Aquarius is the age of friendship and group activities. But above all  things it is the age of truth and the truth of the matter in hand here  is that our earthly parents only play this part for the duration of one  lifetime. The Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and  their only born Son/Daughter, the Great Light of the Universal Christ,  is/are our true parents. We come through our earthly parents but we are  not of them and we most certainly don’t belong to them. Nobody and  nothing in earthly life belongs to one of us earthlings, and each one of  us belongs to God. In our present existence everything is borrowed and a  loan on time that in due course has to be returned to Mother Earth in  as good condition as possible, so it can be recycled when it has lost  its usefulness for us. 

In the whole of Creation nothing is ever wasted or just frittered away,  the way it is frequently done in earthly life. The former applies to our  physical bodies, every cell and atom is recycled in some way  independent of which method of disposal we choose. Our physical bodies  are created by God and the Angels to serve us as a vehicle for getting  around on our planet and that for one lifetime only. Our earthly parents  did not create us, they merely were the instruments through which God  and the Angels brought us into being. Spiritually blood ties are of no  great significance when compared with the karmic bonds that are created  by us in the course of many lifetimes. They are indestructible. Love and  forgiveness are the only force that can dissolve the negative ones.  Positive ones of friendship and love are ours to keep in all Eternity.  They will never leave us and nothing can destroy or take them from us. 

Every member of our family is as much part of our Karma as we are of  theirs and the problems we created for ourselves and each other in  previous lifetimes are the lessons that have to be tackled in this one  by them and us, individually and as a group. Karmic ties are of an  emotional nature that draws human beings together like powerful magnets,  time and again. There can be no parting of the ways until each has  learnt their lesson and solutions have been found for the outstanding  issues between two people that may have kept them welded together like  cast-iron chains over many lifetimes. Love and thought being the most  powerful forces in the whole of Creation, the energies of loving, kind  and forgiving words possess a special power of their own. They can bring  healing to those who are wounded and in particular to human souls, the  most wounded part of every one of us. This power can dissolve even the  most difficult karmic ties that ever were created between two human  beings.

Kind and loving thoughts, words and deeds are an essential part of  developing our Christ nature which provides us with the Divine qualities  of compassion, love and forgiveness. First and foremost we have to find  them for ourselves and the suffering we created with the help of the  thought and behaviour patterns of the past. Then we need to reach out to  anyone who trespassed against us, earlier in this lifetime and all  previous ones. Kind and loving thoughts and words enter our earthly mind  quite naturally after the truth about our true nature, the spiritual  background of our existence and that the cause of everything that is  presently troubling us was created by us has sunk into our  consciousness. We then no longer have any difficulties understanding  that it was for wise educational reasons that this kind of knowledge had  to remain hidden from our earthly self for such a long time. 

Until the final phase of our development has been reached, our Karmic  debts are going to keep us firmly fastened to the wheel of our earthly  existence. One lifetime after another we then find ourselves either at  the giving or the receiving end of one of the many lessons that is  compulsory for every human being in the school of earthly life. Our  attitude towards our existence and with it our thinking and behaviour  patterns need to change. This alone can finally bring the otherwise  endless repetition of the Karmic cycles to its natural conclusion. And  we are the only one who can change our character, no-one can do the work  this requires for us, just the same as nobody can save and redeem us,  except we ourselves. 

Without being aware of it, we have always been in charge of building  ourselves an earthly personality, and the direction in which our destiny  flows at any given times lies in everybody’s own hands, but only  partially. God and the Angels are in charge of us and they are the  admiralty that steers the boat of our life through all its lessons, the  highest and the lowest alike. The story that a saviour and redeemer will  appear in our world and free us from our sins is only partly a myth and  a legend. The God-man Jesus is a symbolism for the Divine spark of  everybody’s own Christ nature who for a long time slumbers in every  human heart, waiting to come alive and be born. 

The tale of the saviour and redeemer was given to our world by God and  the Angels, so that during the early stages of our earthly education, we  would explore without inhibitions the lower and lowest drives and urges  of our small self. That way, no matter now low we had to fall in the  course of our lessons, we would feel safe because if we just said we  believed in Jesus – whether we did or did not was irrelevant – the  Master would take all our sins upon Him and wipe ours away. With a  waving of his magic wand all our sins would disappear. He would save  those who believed in him and take them to his heart in paradise, while  those who refused to follow him had to fry in the fires of hell in all  Eternity. 

Oh yes, that too has been part of the boundless love and wisdom of the  Great Father/Mother and the Angels, who have always been providing for  the true needs of every one of us. That’s how, each one of us through  their own experiences, has always been offered sufficient opportunities  for experiencing the whole gamut of human behaviour during our learning  curve as physical beings. Starting at the lowest point each one of us,  guided and protected by the wise ones in charge of us, slowly has to  work their way up the evolutionary spiral of earthly life. When we have  reached its highest point, Earth life can teach us no more and there  will be no need for further lifetimes here. We are then allowed to  continue our studies on the higher and eventually the highest levels of  life. That’s how the wisdom of the Highest allows each one of us to  learn from their own experiences what good and evil is and what’s right  or wrong for us in any given moment. There is no substitute for direct  knowledge, so we don’t have to take anyone’s word for these things. 

And if, after having imbibed this part of my jottings, you are yearning  to free yourself from your afflictions, ask God and the Angels to show  you how to go about it. Then let’s keep on keeping on, because just when  we think we can go no more, that could be the moment when our Karma  allows the reward of a miracle to happen to us. And the learning we have  gained from our healing journey is meant to be shared with as many as  possible of anyone who is in need of it and spiritually enough  awake to  understand how in this way they too can work on bringing about a  miracle.

Immer wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,
Kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her. 

Just when you think you’ve got no more fight,
Out of the darkness appears a light.

German Folk Wisdom 
Translated by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents & Children ’
•    ‘The Buck Stops Here!’
•    ‘The Impossible Dream’
•    ‘Good Morning, Starshine'
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’
•    ‘The Fall Of Humankind’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Invictus
*_
​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *
​ ‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *
​ Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

I can't remember who I am misquoting.

It is not what you know that will kill you, it is what you know that ain't so. 
or
Certainty is the obstacle we all fall over.


----------



## Aquarius

Take a look at this: 

https://risklessspendmore.com/2017/10/04/its-not-what-you-dont-know-that-kills-you-its-what-you-know-for-sure-that-aint-true/

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle Christmas Message

Part One*_






​Today I would like to share with you a  Christmas message of the White Eagle group of spirit  guides. It was sparked off by the Lodge Mothers seasonal greetings in the year 2016. The  essence of her words provided the starting point, but the wise ones soon  took over and what follows is the result. ‘Our message at Christmastide  every year is that all of Christianity’s festivals, including  Christmas, are but one of the many ways the Angels around the throne of  God, the Christ Circle, have been using throughout the ages to bring  humankind closer to the events that are at the same time taking place in  their realm. 

‘The Angelic hierarchy is the executor of God’s Great Plan of life. It  is in charge of humankind’s spiritual development and welfare on all  levels of its existence. The Angels and Masters on the highest level of  life are the authority that knows how much Divine wisdom and truth  different parts of humankind is ready to grasp and take in at any given  time. Whenever it has reached the point that another part of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth can be revealed, they are the ones who decide in  what form it should be presented and in which part of your world it  should be released. It is up the Angels when one of the old religions  should fade away and a new take its place that can take our race another  stride forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

‘During the Christmas period there is a particularly powerful outpouring  of the Christ spirit’s energies into each individual heart and that of  the whole of humankind. This brings a strengthening of the Christ  qualities of love and wisdom, kindness and truthfulness, as well as  spiritual strength to your world. And when the Christ light flows into  human hearts, they increasingly feel the need to bring comfort and joy  to those around them, in some form or another. The flow of Christ light  is a visitation and a spiritual baptism for the whole of humankind and  that is the motivation for all Christmas gifts, greetings and feelings  of gratitude. 

‘Being aware of these things enables you to make an extra special effort  to tune into the Christ energies’ hush and holiness. Refuse to dwell on  the dark side of anything and do not look at tragedies like wars and  other human-made disasters as well as natural ones, by what they appear  to be on the surface of earthly life. Everything that has ever happened  in your world unfailingly serves the wise higher purpose of teaching you  something on an individual and collective level. Although every war is a  crime against humankind and all suffering it brings about has to be  redeemed at some stage, never forget that in their present existence all  human beings can only ever see one side of the picture of the whole of  life. 

‘This changes as soon as you become aware that the background of your  earthly existence the wise and loving power of the Great Father/Mother  is constantly working exceedingly hard to bring nothing but good into  your world and all others. The Angels and Masters on the highest level  of life and we, your spirit friends and helpers, are doing our best to  encourage each one of you to endeavour to do likewise, at all times. The  more the forces of your love and ours mingle, the more rapidly the  power grows to change the remaining darkness of your world into light,  until every last shred of ignorance has been transformed into wisdom and  understanding. 

‘Knowing these things, do not allow yourself to be dragged down by the  darkness and ignorance you are witnessing all around you. Each time you  see evidence of it, remind yourself that this too is but a passing phase  in your race’s development that will disappear in the fullness of time.  We hope that the knowledge we are bringing fills the hearts of our  readers with renewed hope and faith, as well as tolerance and love for  every aspect of your world. This will not be too difficult for anyone  because these qualities are part of your own higher Christ nature, which  is now stirring in ever more human hearts.

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle Christmas Message
*_
_*Part Two

The Coming Of The Lamb Of God
*_
_*




*_
​‘The  most powerful one of the Divine characteristics is love. It is the  greatest power of all in the whole of Creation which in the end is going  to move the mountains of unfaith that still exist in your world and  change them into even higher ranges of faith and trust. In the fullness  of time it conquers all evil by absorbing its energies into its own and  converting them into blessing and healing energies for all life.

‘The  same happens to you in the process of bringing forth and developing the  higher aspects of your nature. The lower ones are gradually soaked into  the higher ones and this continues until they have gone from you  forever. This is the esoteric meaning of St John 1:29 ‘The next day he  saw Jesus coming to him and said: ‘Behold, the Lamb of God who takes  away the sin of the world!’ As you know by now, Jesus is a symbol of  humankind’s higher nature. He could never have taken the sins of the  world from anyone for the simple reason that he never existed.

‘In  the fullness of time each one of you has to evolve into a lamb of God.  And that is the esoteric truth behind Isaiah 11:6 ‘In that day the wolf  and the lamb will live together, and the leopard will lie down with the  baby goat. The calf and the yearling will be safe with the lion, and a  little child will lead them all.’ Humankind’s animal nature with all its  untamed desires and urges is are the wolf, the leopard and the lion.  The lamb is a symbolism for its Christ nature and the little child  leading them is the Christ seed which eventually awakens in every human  heart.

‘The Christ love lacks all interest in dominating others  and dictating to people what they should believe or not, the way the  religions of the past have been doing. Some of them are still trying to  maintain this practice, but in due course they too will have to accept  that spiritual knowledge evolves and grows the same as everything else  in God’s Creation. This applies to all spiritual teachings that were  given earlier. None of them were intended to be unchangeable and like  set in concrete. Included in this is the wisdom the Angels have been  presenting through us more recently and will continue to give.

‘The  beliefs of the Aquarian Age are based on the religion of love, which is  of the heart and knows no dogma. There is only one law and that is the  law of love and that embraces and welcomes every belief system whose  foundation is nothing but love. This religion not only allows but spurs  every one of you on to find their own comprehension of the fresh  knowledge that for quite some time has been flowing every more  powerfully into each individual human consciousness and that of your  world.

‘Each one of you will eventually be required to develop  the abilities that are necessary for doing your share of enlarging  humankind’s understanding of the concepts and concerns of the spiritual  background of your present existence. This can only come about through  opening your hearts and minds and training your whole being to act as a  channel through which the Angels from the Highest levels of life can  pour their gifts into your world.

‘Rather than taking from  others, the Christ love only wants to give to its followers, to enrich  and enhance their lives in some way, without expecting anything in  return. It appreciates that it is in the nature of things each one of  you perceives the radiance of God’s wisdom and truth through a  differently shaped and coloured window of perception. No two of them can  be alike because each one consists of the soul impressions that were  left behind by the manifold experiences of all your lifetimes, up to the  present moment. The new creed encourages its followers to listen to  their inner guidance and follow its advice as to whom or what it is safe  to dedicate their lives to.

‘The religion of the Aquarian Age  would not dream of exploiting others and preventing them from searching  for their own understanding of God and the spiritual background of life.  This is because loving Christ’s way means setting others free to make  their own decisions when it comes to choosing what they can and want to  believe, and to whom they wish to swear their allegiance and follow,  freely and willingly.

‘And if, in the face of the things that for  karmic reasons still have to take place in your world before Earth’s  great transformation is complete, do not allow yourself to become  disheartened by feelings that humankind’s future is probably darker than  it has ever been before. Instead, remind yourself that anything that  manifests itself in your world first has to take place on the inner  level of life. None of you can tell what is happening there. Never  forget the darkest hour comes just before the dawn. As above, so below  or rather as within, so without. You can take it from me, the dawn may  come sooner than any of you can presently imagine.

‘When you  watch the power struggles that are still going on in our world, do not  overlook that the law of Karma is a law of opportunities. For example,  as one part of Earth’s population through its suffering redeems its  Karmic debts of past ages, fresh negative Karma is created by younger  and less experienced souls by trespassing against older souls,  inflicting mental, physical and/or spiritual pain upon them. Both groups  are taking part in the same lesson, each through their own experiences  as individuals and a group. All participants thus are receiving a vital  part of their earthly education.

‘It may comfort you to know that  in due course these younger souls will be removed from earthly life  because after Mother Earth’s transformation is complete, their energies  will no longer compatible with those required then. As a result, they  are going to reincarnate and continue their schooling on a younger and  less evolved planet, whose vibrations will be much denser than those of  the Earth, even now.

‘On this planet they will continue their  explorations of experiencing the highs and lows of life in physicality.  And their growing and evolving will be helping their new temporary home  planet with its own evolution, the same as you always have done and are  doing to this day for the Earth. This will continue until the now  younger souls have grown into old and experienced ones who in their turn  will be ready to move on to exploring the higher and eventually highest  levels of life.‘Our loving  thoughts, blessings and best wishes are always with each one of you and  especially at Christmas and the New Year 2016/2017.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle Christmas Message - Part Three

You And Your Loved Ones At Christmas
*_
_*




*_​‘When  you entered earthly life you were crying and everyone around you was  smiling. Your turn for smiling comes when you depart from your present  existence and the ones around you, who do not appreciate what is really  happening to you, are crying and have to wait until their time for a  better understanding of the processes of life has come. May your  spiritual awareness help you to live your life to the fullest. Isn’t it  sad that to this day so many think that life finishes with the death of  their physical body, when in truth there is no death and life is eternal  and constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral?

‘Your  loved ones are not dead and they have not gone from you. They are now  enjoying the greater freedom of our realm, the world of spirit or light  where all life is one and there is no separation between anything. At  any time you can contact your loved ones through the power of your  thoughts during times of quiet reflections and meditations. This also  helps to develop your inner consciousness of the eternity of life. God  is love and has nothing but love for you, so love the Great  Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the  Universal Christ, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights, not just  with your heart but with your whole being. Know that in the Divine  consciousness there is no death and that your loved ones are living in  that love and are part of your spirit. On the higher dimensions of life  you and your loved ones will forever be one.

‘During the  Christmas period human hearts tend to yearn and ache even more than at  other times for some kind of contact with their loved ones in the world  of light. Whenever such feelings threaten to overwhelm you, take comfort  from knowing that all they have done is leave the darkness of earthly  life behind. They are not dead but alive and well in the world of light  where death does not exist. Take advantage of the energies that are  available to humankind during the Christmas period, when the power of  the Christ love is felt much more strongly than at any other time. This  brings your loved ones closer to you and the Christ energies enable them  to pour the gift of their love into your heart.

‘And now, in  your imagination picture a temple that has been constructed of the  healing rays of the Universal Christ. In its centre stands a huge  Christmas tree that is aglow with millions of lights. It is an evergreen  tree that is a symbol of God’s unshakeable and eternal love. Not merely  at Christmas but always you can seek the shelter of this love to meet  with your loved ones and friends who have passed into the spirit world  before you.

‘In your prayers and meditations during the Christmas  period, when you focus your thoughts and the feelings of your innermost  heart upon the beauty and power of the Christ Star on the Highest  levels of life, you may sense the presence of the Angels around the  throne of God. Listen to their message the way the shepherds of the  Jesus legend did on the hills of Bethlehem, a long time ago. Imagine you  can hear the Angels singing: ‘Love is born and comes to the Earth at  Christmas.

‘Our loving thoughts, blessings and best wishes are  constantly with each one of you and your loved ones, especially every  year at Christmas and the New Year.’
Recommended Viewing:
‘Christmas Blessings’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Blessing And Healing Power Of The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_​During  the Christmas period the healing magic of the Christ Star, the Sun  beyond and behind the Sun in the sky above us, flows with particular  strength into everything that exists in our world, including you and me.  Each one of the stars on our Christmas trees is a symbol of this light,  which unfailingly returns to those in the Northern and Southern  hemispheres of our globe every year at the time of their respective  winter solstices. The Sun of our solar system is one of the Christ  Star’s many manifestations whose blessing and healing energies are  constantly flowing into everything they touch.

The stars on our  Christmas trees represent the power, wisdom and love of the Great Star. A  tiny spark of its light and the Universal Christ’s qualities dwell in  every human heart. For many years it has been stirring from its  slumbering state in ever more of us. We are helping this process along  each time we send the Christ Star’s light as love that flows from our  heart. The Universal Christ’s energies act like a giant six-pointed Star  that is constantly pouring its light into our world. From the downwards  pointing triangle it flows into everything that exists on every level  of our world. Our task as aspiring healers and lightbringers is to  respond on behalf of the whole of the upwards pointing triangle. So  let’s open our hearts and souls widely and receive the Christ blessings  with gratitude and quietly say to ourselves:

Hand in hand with  God and the Angels the Christ Star’s light flows through my loving heart  and from there into the victims of natural and human-made disasters,  acts of terrorism and war. May its blessing and healing power radiate  into everything that is in need of it in our world and all others.

I  send the Christ Star’s light to heal our beloved home planet, Mother  Earth and all her kingdoms, human and animal, vegetable and mineral and  everything that exists within them.

I send the Christ Star’s  light to anyone who is weeping and mourning over the loss of loved ones,  not only during the Christmas and New Year period but throughout the  whole year.

I send the Christ Star’s light to those who are  suffering in mind and body, spirit and soul. With the help of this light  may the Great Mother’s love and wisdom fill their hearts and souls and  bring them a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of their  earthly existence, so that healing and peace can come to them.

Now  think of anyone who is personally known to you and in need of help. In  your imagination lift them into the radiance of the Christ Star.

May  the darkness of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, fears and  anxieties that to this day abound in our world be absorbed into the  radiance of the Christ Star’s light, to be uplifted and transmuted into  blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life.

And may  the true spirit of Christmas come alive in every human heart and soul,  so that rest, peace and healing can find their way to our world.  O  Great Father/Mother of all life and Your only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ, as well as the Angels around your throne, who are in  charge of the evolutionary plan for our world, I ask these things in the  name of love, Your name and ours. Amen 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​
* * *



​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Prayer 2018

*_​ 



​ 
O Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please give us eyes this Christmas
To see the Christmas Star.
And give us ears to hear the song
Of the Angels from afar.

With eyes and ears attuned
To Your wisdom and truth from above,
May the Christmas Angels’ message speak to us
Of the renewal of hope, faith and love.

With the gift of these things light our world,
When our way seems too frightening and dark,
So that even in stormy times our hearts and souls
Know how to sing with the sweetness of a lark.

Help us to trust in Your presence unseen,
So that we know beyond all seeing
That in your infinite Your Father/Motherly love
We shall eternally be safe and have our being.

May Your love fill our hearts to overflowing
To help us remove the barriers
Of colour, race and creed,
And reach out to anyone in need.
​ Amen

Jelise
Edited by Aquarius

​ Happy Christmas and a prosperous and above all healthy New Year 2019 to each one of you, my worldwide spiritual family.

And here is my Christmas card for you.
Please follow the link below:

‘Christmas Card’
​ 
With love and light,
Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Message 2018

The Birth Of The True Christ Child
*_
_*





*_
​The  following is the essence of several teachings of the White Eagle group  of spirit guides I found in the Lodge’s calendar November/December 2018:  ‘If you find yourself quietly working in the background of earthly  life, even the smallest effort any one of you makes to transform your  world into a more peaceful place is greatly appreciated by the Highest  Forces of life. You are much needed for the vital work of projecting the  blessing and healing power of the Christ Star’s light into the darkest  spiritual corners of your world.

‘Each one of you is like a small  lamp, which God and the Angels for some time have been lighting in  increasing numbers of human hearts. They are very much in need of your  help because the flame of your loving service is a particularly clear  and steady one. This is of immense value for the Angel’s mission of  healing you, individually and collectively, and helping your race to  become aware of the special place it occupies in the great family and  siblinghood of all life.

‘To this day the Jesus legend tells you:  ‘Blessed are the peacemakers. Their work shows that they are worthy of  being called God’s children of the Earth.’ Those who have become aware  of their true nature and whose inner eyes are open, have no difficulties  grasping why the higher esoteric meaning of the Jesus tale had to  remain hidden behind its surface words for such a long time. They  appreciate that the story was specifically designed in this manner by  God and the Angels because its wealth of symbolisms should not be  revealed too early.

‘From the beginning of humankind’s existence  in earthly life, God’s great plan of life decreed that the truth about  this legend should gradually be disclosed when the time and energies are  right. This is what they are now and that’s why ever more of you  understand that the ultimate aim of every human being in earthly life is  an exceedingly high and holy one. By the end of their earthly education  each one of them will have evolved into a Christed one, a healer and  peacemaker of your world, and a young God in the making. Being aware of  it, do whatever you can to create as peaceful conditions as possible in  your heart and around you, wherever you may find yourself placed by the  lessons of your life. And do not overlook that, no matter how simple  your daily work may appear to you, that you are still providing loving  service to the One.

‘The message of the Angels is one of wisdom  and love; it is the same today as it always has been. From the beginning  of humankind’s earthly existence, God and the Angels inspired the  writing of tales and legends that slowly but surely took humankind  closer to the glad tidings of the greatest joy of all: its spiritual  rebirth and that of your whole world. The great plan provides that this  should happen in the fullness of time, but that until the time and  energies would be right, the knowledge that symbolisms and metaphors for  the spiritual guidance of humankind are hidden behind the surface words  of the stories should remain undisclosed.

‘Now that the Age of  Aquarius has been with you for some time, the esoteric higher meaning of  the birth of the Christ child in a manger in Bethlehem can be told. The  child is a symbolism for the Divine spark that eventually begins to  stir in every human heart and the Christ spirit is born into earthly  life. The manger represents the human heart, the most humble place on  Earth. Bethlehem and God’s chosen people stands for the whole of  humankind. You can observe all around you how in ever more human hearts  the spark is waking up and Christ children are being born.

‘Whenever  one of you during your meditations, prayers and quiet reflections turns  to God and the Angels and us, your spirit guides and helpers, to ask  for our assistance, your earthly mind tunes itself into the frequencies  of our levels of life. And that makes it possible for our blessing and  healing energies to flow through you into everything that shares the  Earth with you. Each time this happens, the Heavens rejoice and sing:  ‘Hallelujah.’ Your whole world’s inner spiritual level responds with:  ‘Praise be to God in the Highest and peace and goodwill to Mother Earth  and all her kingdoms.’

‘Extra special greetings and blessings  from God and the Angels are going to those who are working hard on  overcoming their addictive behaviour patterns of any kind. Their message  for you is: ‘Never give up. Keep on keeping on. We are with you and  around you at all times. More than that: we are part of you. Yet, unless  you ask for our help we cannot give it to you. Such is the law of the  Universe, God’s law. But as soon as you reach out for us, we gladly  provide you with the courage and strength you need for conquering and  rising above the drives and urges of your lower earthly nature.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’*_

_*From A Distance*_

_*



*_

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘From A Distance’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Imagine*_

_*



*_

_Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon & Yoko Ono

​The way I understand this life is that every human soul is a receiver/transmitter station designed to bring the illumination and inspiration from the Highest levels of life into the Earth’s environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication through which the ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God, are constantly flowing into us and our world. Potentially, we are all its channels. Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it provided our world with a truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and Earth in the Aquarian Age. 

Born on the 9th October 1940, John Lennon was a Sun Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share John’s vision that in the New Age all religions will go from our world because there no longer will be any need for them. Considering how much misery and suffering they have brought into our world and still are doing to this day, there is every reason to rejoice.

So, here we are at the beginning of this age and already we are finding a new perception of the spiritual concepts of Heaven and Hell as states of consciousness.  Isn’t it good to know that in truth they never were places anyone actually goes to, and that they are states of consciousness which the human soul creates for itself and those around it? The higher and highest levels of life are what used to be known as Heaven. These echelons belong to beings of light – called Angels by some, including myself. Life on the Earth plane all too frequently and easily can be turned into a living hell by anyone. 

The hierarchy of the Angels is above everything that dwells on our present level of life. They are responsible for it and bring it into manifestation, without them there would be no life on the Earth plane or anywhere else in the whole of Creation. The sky above us belongs to our world and its perceptions. Complete with the planets moving in their orbits and distant stars twinkling down to our plane, the Earth is an outer manifestation of the higher and highest realities with their much finer vibrations than those of our present level of existence. When our earthly self’s inner eyes eventually open to the awareness of the presence of the Angels, through our contacts with them our own vibrations gradually adjust themselves to the higher ones, until they eventually become one with them. 

When each one of us understands the true nature of God and their own, we shall all know that we are responsible for every thought, word and action. No-one will then want to make war any more and peace will reign on the Earth. Aware that we are siblings in the great family of humankind and also of all life, we shall live harmoniously together and each make their contribution towards serving the highest good of the whole race and our world. That indeed is the vision of the Aquarian Age. It is no longer some airy-fairy castle in the air, but slowly becoming a reality, in which each soul must play its part. 

The more my writings are progressing, the clearer I can see how, with the help of astrology, it is possible to gain fresh insights into the spiritual concepts that are constantly entering the field of my vision. Many of them have been covered in my writings by now, but if I am allowed to stay around for a while, more is sure to follow. My life’s work is living proof that the answers to all our questions can really be found within. For me the Divine science certainly plays a major part in the process of ushering in the New Age and any new understanding that comes my way I have always been happy to share with you.

To my mind, there is no better instrument than astrology for getting to know our true self and loving it, as well as that of our companions each on their own predestined pathway through life. However, for my taste too much gobble-de-gook surrounds this subject and from the beginning of my writings I have aimed to demystify it. Besides, rather than feeding people by catching one fish for them, I prefer to show them where they can find and catch the tastiest morsels for themselves. 

I believe that astrology’s beauty can only reveal itself when one strips it of all confusing non-essentials elements. By simplifying it in this way it does not take long until it reveals its extraordinary beauty and usefulness to the layperson. Instead of being a subject that is best avoided, because for ordinary mortals without specialist knowledge it is far too complicated, mysterious and – to some – downright scary, with the right kind of help it soon turns into something to be relished as the precious gift from the Highest, which it truly is, to humankind. It’s for this reason that my instructions for being your own astrologer came into being. If that sounds interesting to you, please follow the link below.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Be your own Astrologer’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Imagine’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*On Religion
*
​ 




​ An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.'
And the Prophet replied: 
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflections,
And that which is neither one nor the other? 
Isn’t it the wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul, 
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and that for myself.
This is for my soul and that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space 
From one part of yourself to the other, 
From the Higher or God Self to your lower earthly self, 
Its counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment 
When they go to church on Sunday,
Would be better off naked, so the Sun and the wind 
Can tear and burn no holes into their skins.
And those who define their conduct purely by 
The ethics of dogma and creed of one religion or another, 
Imprison the songbird of their souls in a cage,
Unaware that the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
If your worshipping is but a window 
That one opens and shuts at will,
You will never get to know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take all the things you have fashioned,
Either of necessity or for your delight.
In your dreams rise above yourself and your achievements, 
And put your failures behind you as the lessons of the past.
Fly on the wings of the knowledge you now receive
Directly from the Great White Spirit and take everybody with you,
So that in adoration you fly higher than their hopes 
And humbly join and comfort them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep 
The things that were written a long time ago. 
Most of it is likely to be outdated and in need of review. 
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That aims to help all souls, independent of colour or race,
To grow in wisdom and understanding 
Of the true purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. 
This religion is a faith that invites all of you 
To experience life’s processes ever more deeply. 
Through consciously participating in them, 
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess 
Within you and everything that shares your present existence.

Now you can observe for yourself God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night, 
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life embraces all its Creations
With the same loving care.
With every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, they seek to comfort, 
Bless and heal each one of you and your whole world.
In every flower, leave and blade of grass they are smiling,
In the trees their arms and hands are waving to you,
While the wind whispers words of healing and peace 
To those whose inner eyes and ears have opened
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*2019 – A Very Special Year

Part One
*_
_*




*_​Once  again, dear Friends, we are standing at the threshold of a New Year,  this time the year 2019. Numerology reveals that it promises to be an  extra special and promising one, so let’s take a closer look at it. As  you may be aware, I am no friend of fortunetelling and casting  horoscopes. What interests me is the flow of energies the Universe makes  available to us at any given time. Knowing what they are enables us to  get into the flow of life throughout the whole of Creation. Tuning into  them makes it possible to make good use of what’s on offer to us by the  Universe. This is badly needed in our world because its balance has been  severely disturbed by the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy.  Fortunately, they are now behind us and the task of every aspiring  healer and lightbringer is doing whatever we can to restore the  equilibrium between Heaven and Earth. This is of the greatest importance  for our own healing process and that of our world, as well as for its  progress on the evolutionary spiral of life.

What a long way we  have already come and no doubt there’s a great deal more in store for  us. And because every birthday is in truth the end of a year and not its  beginning, this also applies when another year of our calendar has come  to its end. This means that the New Year 2019 is really the beginning  of the year 2020. Let’s take a look at what numerology can reveal to us  about what is ahead of us. The 2 is ruled by the Moon, the sign of  Cancer and the Great Mother, the mothering, caring and nurturing aspect  of the Divine Trinity. And for the whole of the coming year the Mother  will be providing us with the double strength of the civilising,  balancing and harmonising influence of Her energies of wisdom and love.

2019  is also going to be a period and that not only for one year but for the  whole of the coming decade, in which our world will be ruled by the  master vibration 22. And because 2 + 2 = 4 and the 4 is under the  rulership of Aquarius, the coming ten years will also be much more  strongly under the influence of the energies of the Divine Waterbearer,  the astrological symbol of Aquarius. Anyone who tunes into them and  wishes to work with them for the highest good and the greatest joy of  our whole world, will be empowered to bring all of us that bit closer to  the promised new golden age of peace, harmony and happiness. To support  our efforts, the civilising and peace-loving influence of the  feminine’s wisdom and love energies will become more prominent in both  genders in the course of the coming decade. The strong presence of the  caring and nurturing energies of the Great Mother can be tapped into for  improving and healing our personal relationships with those around us.  From there they need to be extended to the welfare of our planet and  every lifeform that shares it with us.

But that is by no means  all! Twice over the feminine energies will be aligned to those of the  circle of Eternity, the zero. This will enable ever more of us to peer  beyond the ends of our noses into the higher realities of the spiritual  background of our earthly existence with its eternal values of Divine  wisdom and truth, love and integrity, peace and harmony. This is likely  to be accompanied by a great yearning to make some kind of contribution  towards establishing these qualities in earthly life and through this  establish our own small corner of God’s kingdom on the Earth. However  insignificant our efforts may seem to us, every one of them counts and  furthers the healing process of our world.

This is the kind of  awakening through which the birth of the Christ spirit takes place on  the Earth and that is the only way true and lasting peace can come to  our world. It begins and ends with each and every one of us conducting  their lives in more peaceful ways. And the wider we open our hearts to  the inflow of the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star’s light,  especially during the Christmas period, the more successfully it can  absorb the clouds of darkness that still exist in the consciousness of  our world, so they can be transmuted into blessing and healing energies  for the whole of Creation, not merely our world.

Peace is sure to  come to us and our world, but in God’s time and not ours. With every  passing day it is drawing closer and knowing this, may peace be with us  and fill our hearts and souls to overflowing. For us earthlings it is  difficult to grasp the spiritual meaning of time and that God’s time and  ours are quite literally worlds apart. Whenever a touch of impatience  threatens to overwhelm you, remind yourself that with every hour and day  that passes peace is becoming more of a reality in our world. And I am  not saying this in foolish optimism that blinds itself to the realities  of earthly life, but because I know that the powerful transmuting  energies of Uranus, the planetary ruler of Aquarius, are influencing  your world with constantly increasing strength. Furthermore I am  familiar with God’s great plan of life and trust it implicitly. God does  not make empty promises and neither do we when we realise the creative  power that every one of our thoughts and words has.

An instinct  for returning to home and mother and a strong need to belong somewhere  are programmed into every Divine spark at the moment of its conception  in the heartmind of the Great Father/Mother. In earthly life this  expresses itself initially as loyalty to the family we were born into  and other kinds of groups, nations and religions. The more we progress  on the spiral of our personal evolutionary journey, in old and  experienced spirit/souls during their lifetimes in Aquarius or the  eleventh house this manifests itself in becoming interested in groups  that work for the benefit of humankind. The need for belonging and being  together in groups of like-minded people is already visible, for  example in Facebook groups. In the course of the coming ten years this  will grow stronger still. In many more than at present the homing  instinct will be turning towards the higher and highest levels of life.  And the return into humankind’s conscious awareness of its oneness with  our Creator will increase dramatically.

Gemini, Libra and  Aquarius are the Air signs. Lifetimes spent in them and their houses,  the third, seventh and eleventh respectively, are dedicated to the  development of the human intellectual faculties. When we eventually  reach Aquarius or the eleventh house, after having travelled many times  through every sign and house of the zodiac and thus matured into  spiritual adulthood, for the whole of that particular lifetime our  earthly mind will be focussed on learning how to tune into the  frequencies of the Highest mind of the Universal intelligence.

Our  earthly minds are an integral part of it. Each one of them is a  receiver/transmitter station for the ideas of the Highest mind with its  manifold expressions. In earthly life they start with the lowest and  meanest experiences and gradually lead us to the highest and most  beautiful ones. The inhabitants of both these world are constantly  feeding into the two streams of consciousness that exist throughout the  whole of Creation. Becoming aware of this duality empowers us to make a  conscious choice into which stream we wish our thinking and behaviour  patterns to feed and belong to. You can find out more about this theme  by following the relevant links at the end of chapter two.
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*2019 – A Very Special Year - Part Two

There Is Only One God
*_





​ The Uranian energies are extremely  powerful and can bring about sudden happenings and disruptions in our  lives. Should anything of this nature take place, stay calm and rest  safely in the knowledge that the Universal Forces are trying to move you  – and maybe our whole world – forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life. When the dust has settled, you will be able to see for  yourself that things happened for the wise higher reason of lifting you –  and our world – into better and more agreeable conditions. And that  could be something you and all of us have been dreaming of for a long  time. It is not for nothing that is Aquarius known as the sign in which  many long cherished dreams and aspirations are finding fulfilment.

The Aquarian energies also provide the gift of illumination as soon as  one of us is ready to receive it. Under the steadily increasing strength  of these energies during the coming decade, more and more people in  their quiet times of reflection will realise that the story of the  Master Jesus’ life, which they thought was literally true, does not make  any sense. In flashes of inspiration it will come to them intuitively  that the most important part of this tale are the higher esoteric  meanings of the symbolisms and metaphors that have always been hiding  behind its surface words. The realisation of this is how the religion  Christianity will eventually go completely from our world, the same as  all other religions. The Jesus legend is the only remnant of that is  likely to remain with us for as long as it is needed. 

The moment may come when in a sudden flash of inspiration you understand  that the birth of the Christ is a symbolism for the Divine spark that  eventually begins to stir in every human heart when the Christ spirit is  about to be born into earthly life. The manger represents human hearts,  the most humble places on Earth that are always longing for giving and  receiving love and finding peace. Bethlehem and God’s chosen people  stand for the whole of humankind. You will then look at the Jesus story  and with a smile of wonderment ask yourself: ‘It doesn’t make any sense.  How could I ever think that every world of it was literally true?’

Ever more of us are coming to this conclusion that’s how every one of  our world’s belief system is going to die a natural death. None of them  will leave a vacuum behind, because the space they once took up will by  then have been filled with the religion of the Aquarian Age: 
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​ There is no doubt in my mind that the  old religions were inspired by God and the Angels, as nothing happens  anywhere in the whole of Creation that is beyond their reach or outside  their will and wishes. The outgoing belief systems were designed to keep  us away from knowing God’s true nature and our own, but only until the  time would be right for disclosing them. The way they separated and kept  human beings apart from each other provided our religions quite  literally with Heaven-sent excuses for setting us against each other.  That is how, with the help of almost constant warmongering for around  six thousand years of patriarchy and dominance of the masculine, the  Highest Forces of life have been teaching us and our world the value of  peace. 

The religion of the Aquarian Age is of one of peace and the heart, the  dwelling place of the living God within, our inner teacher and guide.  That’s why our hearts intuitively know the truth and have no  difficulties telling right from wrong. This is how God and the Angels  have always tried to communicate with us. The more we practise following  the advice of the wise one or living God within, the better we know  what is right or wrong for us in any given moment. And my inner guidance  tells me that for a long time to come the figure of Jesus will be with  us as a symbol of Universal love and compassion, kindness and goodness,  tolerance and patience for every form of life. The tale of his life is a  rose that will continue to flower on the cross of earthly life for as  long as it is required, then it too will be removed by the wise ones in  charge of us and our world.

Grasping that the important part of the Jesus story are the symbolisms  that have always been hiding behind its surface words, opens our  spiritual horizons wide to the fact that all human beings, without  exception, are sparks of the Divine, children of the one God and that  every one of us is on the same evolutionary pathway as everybody else.  The knowledge of this connects us with each other, unlike the religions  of the past that used to separate us. In due course all of us have to  work our own way through the initiations depicted in the tale about  Jesus as the spiritual Master, half human and half God, the same as you  and I and everybody else. And each one is on their own evolutionary road  to self-mastery. 

In readiness for the great transformation of our world many have been  waiting in the world of spirit or light for the energies to be right for  this evolutionary quantum leap, which for quite some time has been  taking place. Because of this ever more old and experienced souls have  been allowed to reincarnate into earthly life and that’s why our planet  gradually has become increasingly overpopulated. Alas, as often as not  the old spirit/souls in our midst have no idea why they are here and  that they are meant to take an active part in the evolutionary progress  of our race and world.

These feelings of purposelessness and being lost in the harsh  over-materialistic and money-grabbing societies into which they were  born in many cases this leads them to look for some kind of a way out of  their misery, to make life more bearable. And that, in my view, is why  so many are choosing to travel – without realising what they are doing  to themselves – down the slippery slope of addictions of one kind or  another. Many are so desperate that they don’t really care that their  behaviour damages every part of their being, mind and body, spirit and  soul. In any case, how can someone take good care of their body and soul  for as long as they are unaware that they have something like that and  that this aspect of their nature is the most important one?

It is for these unhappy and unfortunate ones that this new part of my  jottings has come into being. Hand in hand with God and the Angels it is  being created in the hope of helping as many of them as possible to  become aware of the preciousness of the gift of their present lifetime  and their own being; that in truth they are a spirit and soul who, like  God, is eternal and immortal; that there is a safe and harmless way of  leaving their addictions behind; that what they have slipped into does  not have to be the end of this lifetime; that when handled right, i.e.  approached from the spiritual perspective of life, healing and a new  beginning are possible. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
•    ‘The Power Of Thoughts And Words’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘The Power Of Words’
•    ‘Two Studies In Mastership’
•    ‘Master Number Eleven’
•    ‘Master Number Twenty-Two’
•    ‘How To Become A Master Builder’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘The Two Streams Of Consciousness’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*2019 – A Very Special Year – Part Three

Christmas And Easter On The Earth
*_





​Life  on Earth is a school, a place of learning. Ecclesiastes is one of the  oldest books of the sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism,  Christianity and Islam. To paraphrase one of its teachings: to  everything there is a season. A time for the darkness of ignorance of  our true nature and a time for finding it out. A time for being wounded  and a time for being healed. A time for evolving into a healer in our  own right. God’s great plan of life decrees that everything should be  healed and made beautiful when the time for it is right.

Each  newly created spirit enters earthly life as an infant and through its  own experiences has to build itself an earthly personality and a soul.  In the course of many lifetimes, thousands maybe more, every one of us  eventually matures into spiritual adulthood. Through finding healing for  our wounds, mind and body, spirit and soul, we develop into a healer  and lightbringer, a Christed one, each in their own right, so that at  the end of our earthly education we can show those who are walking  behind how to deal with this phase of their development.

And each  time another one of us decides to nail the thinking and behaviour  patterns of their lower self onto the cross of their earthly existence  and begins to look with compassion and love at their own suffering and  later also of others, another Christ child is being born. It’s Christmas  on Mother Earth and she breathes a sigh of relief. When the only thing  we want to do with what is left of our present lifetime is reaching out  to those who are struggling the way we once did and share our learning  with them, so they too can save and redeem themselves, it is Christmas  and Easter on the Earth at the same time. The Christ spirit has risen  from the dead, i.e. from the tomb of the lower self’s ignorance of its  true nature where for many earthly lifetimes it has been dwelling and  suffering because of its own darkness.
*
All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
_*




*_
All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it.
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*2019 – A Very Special Year – Part Four
*_
_*A Personal Invitation
*_
​ 




​ The Christ aspect of our nature is both  King and Queen of our inner world. Each one of us through bringing this  part of their being forth from within the depths of their own being, is  allowed the honour and privilege of playing an active part in the  healing, saving and redeeming of our world and everything that shares it  with us. And what is before you now, dear Reader, is your personal  invitation from God and the Angels to commence your personal healing  journey of leaving behind the addictive thinking and behaviour patterns  you developed in the course of many lifetimes. Make the conscious  decision that you want to change them into positive and constructive  ones and ask God and the Angels to grant you the gift of their courage  and strength and show you intuitively how you can join the ranks of the  healers and peacemakers of our world. 

God and the Angels would like you to start nailing your addictions onto  the cross of earthly life, because the Christ spark in your heart is  stirring from its slumber. They have the following message for you: ‘We  are part of you and you are part of us. When you are suffering, we are  suffering with you. Are you sure you want to continue treating us that  way? If not, please knock on your inner door that says: ‘Exit  Addictions’ and ask us to show you how to go about doing this. Without  asking no help can come to anyone. 

‘We love you totally and unconditionally, just the way you are at  present. No, God did not create you that way. Apart from the very  beginning, everything is of your own doing and was created by you in the  course of many lifetimes. And yes, we did lead you into temptations and  out of them. Many times we did this so that you should learn from your  experiences and through them get to know the world around you and  yourself. Without you having any idea of our presence we were there,  with you and part of you, all the way and forever we shall be. And now  you have reached the watershed when your evolutionary pathway is  beginning to take you onto the vibrations of the higher spirals of your  spiritual development. 

‘Your Christ nature is stirring from its slumbering state and this is  why you are finding out about us and the role we have always played in  your life. As in all Eternity this will continue, we are offering you  the choice of consciously working with us. But as ever you are free to  choose and make up your own mind which way you would like to walk.  No-one will ever force you to do anything. Force and overpowering are  not part of the vocabulary of God’s love. 

‘Your addiction is but a passing phase of your long evolutionary  journey. Like all things of the Earth it will pass. With our assistance  it can do so in your present lifetime. If not, you will have to bring it  with you into the next one, either to succumb to it again or with our  help conquer and leave it behind. Don’t think suicide is a way out of  your predicament. It is not. Suicide never was and never will be a way  out of anything. You just have to come back and try all over again and  again and again, if need be. So why not get on with it, now? 

‘There is a saying in your world that with the help and will of God and  the Angels all things are possible, crooked places can be made straight  and any condition of mind and body, spirit and soul healed. Through you  we would love to show your world the truth of this saying and that  miracles really do happen, but only after certain conditions have been  fulfilled. First healing has to be asked for and then you need to freely  and willingly start doing everything that is in your power to bring it  about, for example by living in healthier ways. And when you have thus  surrendered your whole being into our care, are living in harmony with  God’s Universal laws and have paid the last one of your karmic debts,  nothing will be in the way of us working a healing miracle, especially  for you.

‘Our love does not dictate or command and whether you accept our  invitation is entirely up to you. You have the right to make up your own  mind and choose which way you wish to continue on the pathway of your  present lifetime. Our only interest is your wellbeing in mind and body,  spirit and soul. We ask for nothing in return. We merely want you to  know what a precious and unique being you are and that a high and holy  destiny awaits every human being, including you. We wish all of you well  and greet you with all our love.’

Maybe you did ask and that’s why this has come your way. God and the  Angels alone know, but they are smiling and refuse to tell. And if what  you are reading here is speaking to you and the small still voice of  your inner guidance is saying: ‘This makes a lot of sense,’ that is a  signal that for you the time for the waking of your inner Christ child  has come. With this the Divine characteristics of compassion and love,  patience and forgiveness are starting to move into the foreground of  your consciousness from deep within your own inner being. 

It won’t be long until you will be able to show those behind you how  they too can nail the drives and urges of their lower nature to the  cross of their earthly consciousness. And the more you share your  learning with those around you, the more easily and speedily the  spiritual rebirth of humankind and the transmutation of our world’s  darkness and evil into goodness and light progresses.

And now, to wind things up, let’s take another look at Cancer. As  mentioned earlier, it is the sign of the Great Mother, the caring and  nurturing aspect of the Divine Trinity. The coming ten years with their  double strength of these energies promise to be a particularly  beneficial time for the spiritual homecoming of the mass of people, who  is ruled by Cancer. This is going to increase considerably during the  year 2021, i.e. the beginning of the year 2022. Under the influence of  these energies ever more of us will be feeling and following the pull of  the homing instinct that is programmed into every human being at the  moment of its emergence of the heartmind of God. See chapter ‘Evolution  Is The Law Of Life’.   

The year 2022 will bring us 3 times 2 = 6 Venus, the planetary ruler of  earthy Taurus and airy Libra, the sign of relationships and the  peacemaker of the zodiac. The 3 is ruled by Jupiter, the planetary ruler  of Sagittarius, the sign that serves the development of humankind’s  spiritual faculties and higher consciousness. Cancer is also the sign of  home and mother, ancestry and roots, and ever more of us will realise  that the Great Father/Mother of all life are their true parents. 

As you will be able to see from everything you have read here,  monumental things are in store for us. This, however, does not  necessarily herald easy times because, individually and collectively,  some of humankind’s most ancient karmic debts are still in the process  of being redeemed. But, regardless of what may have yet to happen  enormous amounts of spiritual progress are sure to be made on the  evolutionary journey of our whole world. And that, in the final  analysis, is the only thing that truly matters. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Cancer’
•    ‘The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer’
•    ‘The Sun In Sagittarius’
•    ‘The Truth About Parents’
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘The Homecoming’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’

* * *

​ _*The Angel In Disguise
*_
​ 



​ There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The eternal day breaks
And all shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

​ * * *

​ All the best for the New Year 2019
to my worldwide circle of spiritual family.
God bless each one of you and keep you safe, 
now and forever.

With love and light,
Aquarius​ 
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Are Special
*_





​ Are you aware that every human being,  each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own  unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of  our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very  special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally  and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the  whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like  us and who is irreplaceable. 

Our eyes and hair, hands and handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and  mind are unique to us. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even  meditates exactly the way we do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or  has exactly the same taste as ours for food and clothing, music and  dancing as well as other artistic endeavours. Nobody perceives things  quite the way we do and no-one can feel our feelings or think our  thoughts. And there has never been someone who laughs exactly like we  do, and the things that make us laugh or cry may have quite a different  effect on someone else. 

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked  the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if  others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have  their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our  evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every  one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite  likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than  we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this  applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our  Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children  of the Earth, with a different set of talents. 

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have  been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more  opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts  produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the  entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of  musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is  intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique  creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone  else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible. 

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose  functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All  of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one  for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the  idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our  Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly  personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even  the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we  and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere.

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or  cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way  we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody  contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to  achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind  and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the  best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s  Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our  consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at  the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our  share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place  for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of  us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our  world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has  been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of  us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To  enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of  wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to  reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our  feelings and our natural inclinations. 

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not  those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even  our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others  can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our  special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with  Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges  of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with  developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential  and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure  to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this  does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one.  So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier  than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of  potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more  could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not  going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know  that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round  of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to  fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they  work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they  receive through the world of their innermost feelings. 

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make  the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to  do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and  the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation.  Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our  chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our  beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers,  guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own  contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her  Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine. 

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of  our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody  and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely  unselfish, because although we are presently working for future  generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once  again be walking amongst them in a different guise. And if that does not  make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please tell  me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It  came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long  time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in  bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When  you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold  communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost  sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those  around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so  will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or  otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one  of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the  blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can  flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of  self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money  to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic. It is  strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to  them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have  cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely  aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest  healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this  cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the  Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life. 

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate  their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of  earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones.  Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the  unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small  earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As  soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing  comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and  soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but  all future ones. 

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing  their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more  spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her  children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing.  On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are  doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’  In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human  being. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•    ‘How Did Everything Begin?’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Will Succeed!*_

_*




*_
​‘I will persist until I succeed. I was   not delivered into this world in defeat and failure does not course in   my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be prodded by my shepherd. I am a   lion and refuse to talk, walk and sleep with sheep. The slaughterhouse   of failure is not my destiny. I will persist until I succeed.

‘I refuse to imitate or copy anyone, for I want to be uniquely me. How   else can I discover who or what I truly am and what I am capable of? I   know that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are   possible, that they love us and at all times are willing to help, if we   but ask. That’s why I turn to them to tell me intuitively, through my   inner guidance, how I can be of service to them and act as their   channel. That way I am sure to find my way and never fail but succeed,   always.’
Augustine ‘Og’ Mandino II, 1923 –1996​From ‘The Greatest Salesman in the World’
Edited by Aquarius​
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our World Needs You
*






Our world needs you,
More than you will ever know.
It needs your compassion and understanding,
Your ability of speaking and listening,
Acting and re-acting to the world around you
In positive and constructive ways only.

You possess gifts that have taken
Many lifetimes to develop and that can
Be given to our world only by you.
Your time for holding them back,
Because you believe you are not good,
Ready and wise enough
Is over.
You are required to walk your talk
And have the courage to be the one
You are truly meant to be.

Your Christ nature is rising from the dead.
Hallelujah!
Time for developing and bringing forth
From deep within you its characteristics.
Unbeknown to you for a long time,
You are a many faceted jewel
With gifts you may still be unaware of.
In the vast eternal theatre of life
There is a special place for you.
God created you so that, in the course
Of many lifetimes, your earthly self
Could develop the talents the Divine bestowed upon you,
Which in the fullness of time would enable you
To play a role that nobody else could fill.

Through this, at the end of your earthly education,
You would be making a valuable
Contribution towards humankind’s spiritual rebirth and
The greatest transformation its world ever experienced.
Your present situation is an essential part
Of your final test that consists of
Redeeming every one of the karmic debts
You brought with you unpaid from past lifetimes.
As with the help and will of God and the Angels
All things are possible, it can be done.
Nothing will then stand in the way of being
Healed in mind and body, spirit and soul.

Never forget that when you are healing,
The whole of God’s Creation is healing with you.
Can you see why not only our world needs you,
But every form of life on all its levels?
Having reached this peak of your earthly development,
If you pass the test, further lifetimes on this planet
Will no longer be required by you.
At the natural end of your present one,
You will be released into continuing your studies
Within the greater freedom of the spirit realm
And that gradually on ever higher levels.

Planetary harmony and peace cannot be attained
Without each one of us freely and willingly
Facing the challenges that arise in our lives
And through this play our part and that
With every fibre of our being
With mind and body, spirit and soul.
One thing we can be sure of and that is that
Nobody will wave some kind of magic wand
And do the work for us.
That’s why I am saying to you:
‘Our world needs you and it does so now,
More than you will ever be able to imagine.’

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will 
Of God and the Angels 
All things are possible and miracles happen.
If our mind can conceive something
And our heart believe it can be done,
In the fullness of time it will be. 

Therefore, O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life, 
Please show me what I can do 
To bring about a miracle of healing,
For myself and our whole world.

Speak to me through the small still voice 
Of my inner guidance and 
Show me how to pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
For working my way through them and
By doing so for the Highest good of all
Instead of selfish purposes,
The way I used to do in the past.
To save and redeem myself
And our world.

Amen

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of The Real You
*
​ _*




*_​ The Age of Aquarius is with us.
It is the age of friendship and siblinghood 
With all life and the time has come
When all our relationships, especially difficult ones,
First in line the one with ourselves and God,
Are waiting to be healed and transformed 
Into bonds of friendship and love.
Once created, such things will never be taken from us 
And wherever our road may lead us,
They are ours to keep, in all Eternity.

From the love we feel for each other, 
Our world and God grow the
Spiritual wings that help us to rise above 
The selfish desires of our lower nature.
This love enables us to look 
Beyond the ends of our noses and 
Perceive the greater picture of life.
And that empowers us to rise
Above the misery and suffering 
That to this day exist in earthly life.

Their manifestations are waiting to be lifted,
By us into the radiance of the Christ Star, 
The Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation.
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
We are then blessed with the power of filling them
With the healing energies of the Universal Christ,
The only born Son/Daughter of the 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.
Every one of us contains a spark of the Christ Light.
When it wakes from its slumbering state,
The Christ child is born in our heart and 
With the passing of time grows into 
The wise one or living God within.

The highest and noblest qualities we admire in others,
And probably thought we could never achieve,
Maybe even those of the Master Jesus.
Are also in every one of us.
Don’t let this discourage you, 
The God-man is not a historical figure.
The story of his life is merely a legend 
That was created by God and the Angels,
So that in due course we would recognise his qualities
As those of every human being’s own higher Divine nature.
We can only see in others what’s also in us. 
Therefore, their qualities must be in us,
But where?
 Deep within our own being.

The awakening of this aspect of our nature
Brings with it the realisation that we are
Co-creators with God and, like God, are 
Constantly in the process of creating something.
Every one of our thoughts, words and actions
Creates something and, like God,
On the inner level all life is one and
There is no separation between anything,
So that whatever any one of us thinks, says and does
Affects everything else in the whole of Creation
And creates either positive or negative Karma.
Therefore, great caution and care 
Are advisable for us earthlings. 

The end of our earthly education has been reached
When we have evolved into 
A Christed one in our own right.
This is one who is aware of their true nature
And the high and holy destiny that is in store
For all human beings who have made 
Peace with themselves and God. 
They will require no further lifetimes on the Earth
And at the natural end of their present one,
They will be released into the greater freedom
Of the spirit realm and continuing their studies
By exploring its higher and eventually highest realities.

On the long, steep and narrow road that leads 
To this goal, refuse to pay attention to the shouts of 
Those who think they know the way,
When their behaviour shows they have no idea
Of what is at stake in our world. 
We are the pioneers of the Aquarian Age 
And paying attention to our inner guidance and
Following its directions is the only road for us. 

Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us is required to walk it alone.
Although they are invisible to earthly eyes,
They really are there, 
Always have been and forever will be.
In truth, none of us has ever been alone.
Under their guidance and protection
Our task is to bring down to earthly life
The visions that make great and speedy progress with 
The evolutionary plan of our world possible.
All you and I have to do is share our learning
With as many as possible of those around us.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In  Relationship Healing’
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*No-One Is Without Value*

*




*
​ The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought 25.3.2013: ‘Each one of you is a precious and unique being, who is loved by the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents, far more than any of you can imagine. No human being is without value and each one of you is of the greatest importance as a manifestation of God, who is in the process of evolving into perfection, i.e. wholeness, and through whom the Divine forces in due course will be able to touch the lives of countless others. Your earthly minds are receiver and transmitter stations and potentially each one of you is a channel and reflector of God’s light. If in your minds you hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, it can shine through you into the whole of your world. In this way the power of God’s light can reach and illuminate everyone you get in touch with, as well as many others who are unknown to you. 

‘The esoteric meaning of the surface words of the Jesus legend’s Easter and resurrection story is an allegory that describes the death and resurrection of humankind’s spiritual nature. At the beginning of your education as physical beings, your spirit consciousness is nailed to the cross of earthly life. For wise higher reasons it has to die in that environment, but after having spent many lifetimes in it, the Divine spark in you stirs from its slumber. Slowly your spiritual nature rises from its grave, from your subconscious into your conscious awareness, so it can be resurrected by your earthly self. May the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you and through you renew and heal the heart and soul of humankind with Its loving breath of life.’

And this is the essence of another teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as a Lodge’s Monday Thought on 7[SUP]th[/SUP] January 2019: ‘Every human being is constantly close to God’s loving heart. For a long time without being aware of it, this love is part of you and when in the fullness of time the Divine spark within you wakes up, your own Christ nature starts to develop. Through bringing forth the highest and best that is within you, this part of your being provides you with the sweetness, nobility and strength of character of the Divine, and also the inspiration and courage to move bravely along the predestined pathway. Wherever it may take you, it will give you companionship and never ending happiness and joy as the glory of God’s Creation reveals itself to you more and more.’

  Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Journey
*
​ _*




*_​ •    Earthly life is a school and a   place of learning. Every lifetime is a journey and not a destination.   All life in the whole of Creation consists of circles within circles and   cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding spiral onto ever   higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime represents one of  these  circles that is subject to the same seasons as the world around  us,  i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each circle has its  beginning  in the world of spirit and also ends there. 

•    Don’t  undermine your worth and waste your time by comparing  yourself with  others. On the inner level of life we are all one and  although in many  ways everyone is the same, we are still special and  unique beings and  therefore different from each other. Refuse to set  your goals by what  other people think of as important. You alone and  your inner guidance  know what at any given moment is good and right for  you. Therefore, pay  attention and follow its advice.

•    Don’t take anything for  granted, especially not the people and  things that are closest to your  heart. Believing that without them your  life would be meaningless is  utter folly because everything in earthly  life is a gift on time and  only on loan. Eventually it has to be  handed back in as good condition  as possible. True and everlasting  security can only be found in God and  never in our present existence  and only the higher and highest aspects  of life are of lasting and  eternal value. Knowing these things, be  thankful for everything that is  in your life and do not cling to  anything, when the time for letting  go has come.

•    Don’t allow  your life to slip through your fingers – live it now  and refuse to  dwell unduly on the past or the future. Instead, live  consciously one  day at a time and make an effort to learn something  from everything that  comes before you, so you can benefit from it, no  matter what may still  be ahead. For as long as there is love in your  heart and soul, and you  have something to give and share with others,  there is no reason for  giving up. Things are only over when we stop  trying and in truth even  then they are not. But that’s a different  story entirely! Whatever  happens, do not shy away from anything. The  tests and trials that come  our way are life’s way of helping us to  bring forth our inner strength.

•     Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it.  Love is  the law of life. Its value is eternal and whatever love we give  to  anyone unerringly finds its way back to us. Therefore, the surest  and  quickest way of receiving love is giving it. And the fastest way of   losing it is trying to hold onto it. The best way of keeping it is   giving it wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow   through their own experiences. If it’s love, it will return to you. If   it is not, you would not want it anyway.

•    Pay attention to  your dreams. Having none means existing without  hope. And without hope  life lacks purpose and meaning. Take time and  stop once in a while to  indulge in some dreaming about what kind of a  world you would like to  live in. Our thoughts create our future  reality. Dreaming of and  frequently thinking about our ideal world is a  vital step towards  bringing it into being. 

•    Last but not least, do not move  through your life so fast that you  can no longer recognise where you  have been and where you are meant to  go. Bearing in mind that life is a  journey and not a destination, make  an effort to savour yours every step  of the way. Even if a human  lifetime lasts a hundred years, it is but a  brief interval on the  evolutionary pathway that in the end takes each  one of us back home  into the conscious awareness of our loving union  with God and all life.   
Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Buck Stops Here!
*_





​At the end of their earthly education   every human spirit/soul evolves into an aspiring lightworker and healer.   As this is a healing journey of a thousand miles and the road of   self-discovery that leads to self-mastery, the buck for everything that   ever happened to me stops with me. Having discovered that I am   responsible for all my thoughts, words and actions, I accept the   accountability for everything that ever was and will be in the past,   present and future of my life. I realise that I am the cause of any   problems that this day are coming my way and that this will continue   until my karmic debts have been paid.

I now shoulder the cross of responsibility for my earthly personality   with all its shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The   comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me in   previous lifetimes and earlier in this one, is the beginning of wisdom.   The knowledge I have gained enables me to get to work on creating a   brighter future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world. 

Never again will I blame loved ones and friends, bosses and/or   colleagues for my present situation. From now on, I will not allow my   education or the lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb   and flow of everyday life to influence my future in negative ways. I no   longer blame uncontrollable forces for my lack of success and therefore   will never again be caught in the snares of the past. I now look into   the present and forward to the future with love and hope, faith and   trust in the Highest Forces, who are in charge of me and my life. I do   not let my history control my destiny, but am taking charge of it   myself. 

I accept responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what   and where I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually   and emotionally, and also financially because of choices I made that   were based on my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I now let   go of all negative and destructive ones and change them into positive   and constructive ones. 

My mind now occupies itself with finding solutions for the present and   future and I refuse to dwell on past problems. I only connect with   like-minded people who are also striving to make positive changes in our   world. With them I share the best that is within me. I avoid those who   are satisfied with running with the herd and remaining stuck in the  rut  of their own past and that of our world. 

Each time I am faced with decision making, I pay attention to my inner   guidance and follow its advice without hesitation. I understand that the   Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, did not provide that I   should always come up with the right decisions straight away, as in  that  case I would not learn from my mistakes. Instead, it has given me  the  ability to recognise the error of my ways and for putting things  right. 

I control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and   falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course. I   walk my talk and whenever I make a decision, I stand behind it and   follow it through without wasting my precious energies on second   thoughts. 

My life is no longer an apology but a positive statement of success,   because I recognise that challenges are merely gifts and opportunities   for learning, and that encountering problems and solving them is the   common thread that runs through the lives of truly great people.   Following my inner guidance, in times of adversity I have no problem   dealing with what comes my way. I have been granted the gift of freedom   of choice and I turn to the wise one or living God within, to show me   how to choose wisely. That way my thoughts are clear and my decisions   the right ones. 

I am aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for achieving   great things, so I accept obstacles along the way and no longer say:   ‘Why me?’ Instead I say: ‘Why not me?’ Then I get on with whatever is   waiting to be done. Because the buck now stops with me, I am ready for   great things to flow my way. I am giving of my best, safe in the   knowledge that nothing but more of the same can return to me when the   balance of my spiritual bankbook has been restored. 

In the whole of God’s Creation life consists of cycles within cycles and   everything constantly moves in circles. The same is true for our   earthly existence. Within this flow of the Universal energies I am   responsible for everything that ever was in my life, successes as well   as failures. My inner guidance tells me that this is the truth. That’s   why I have no difficulties accepting the responsibility for my past,   present and future and taking charge of my thoughts and words, actions   and emotions. 

In the course of many lifetimes I have been mentally/physically/sexually   assaulted – work with the option(s) that are relevant to you. I now   know that this could only happen because in previous lifetimes I sinned   against others in a similar manner. I accept the responsibility for   everything and choose to tread the path of forgiveness. First I forgive   myself for once setting the wheels of fate in motion for these things   and then for anyone who sinned against me. 

On the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick solutions and shortcuts   do not exist. Everything has to be for real. To paraphrase Henry   Wadsworth Longfellow’s words: ‘The mills of God work slowly but they are   grinding exceeding small. With patience S/He stands waiting and with   exactness grinds all.’ There is no way of getting away with things like   ‘If I fake sincerity, I have got it cracked’. The wise ones in charge  of  us know that genuine spiritual progress is impossible with such an   attitude. They smile with sympathy and compassion at such things and   then try to help us to do better.

 Created by Anon.​ Edited by Aquarius
​Recommended Reading:
 •    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_* Homesickness Of The Soul
*_
_*




*_​The  light of the Christ Star is now breaking ever more forcefully through  the mists of consciousness that for so long have clouded the vision of  God’s children of the Earth. Pouring its blessings into the heart and  soul of all humankind, it also heals all other lifeforms it touches. The  Christ light is an integral part of every human soul that at present  brings its message of renewal of hope, faith and trust for us and our  world. When we worship this light, it shines in us and beautifies  everything we come into contact with. We can call upon it when we feel  down and weary, asking for its Divine strength to flood our whole being  until every bit of our deepest and darkest fears and anxieties have been  dissolved.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the  Christ Star maintains the constant conscious contact with our Highest or  God Self, the living Christ within. This, our eternal and immortal  self, has been waiting for a long time to guide and protect every one of  our words, thoughts and actions, so that the blessings of the Heavenly  life can pour into us and our world. To attune our own superconscious  faculties to the Universal ones, our conscious mind has to be trained in  the art of thinking positive, constructive and loving thoughts only.
The  more we practise this the easier our subconscious adjusts itself to our  new ways of thinking and behaving. The conscious effort to conduct all  relationships in a spirit of total and unconditional acceptance,  tolerance and love, unfolds human heart chakras like roses whose loving  emanations flow like a scent into the consciousness of our whole race  and world. By constantly striving to live in harmony with God and all  life in every thought, word and action, slowly but surely our  subconscious mind unites itself with the superconscious mind of the  Highest and becomes one with it.

Deeply imprinted in the very  core of their being all human souls carry the memory of their true home  and the state of oneness with God. Deep down we all remember God’s true  nature and our relationship with our Father/Mother Creator. The Garden  of Eden is a symbol of this state of oneness and the perfect and  beautiful world where everything lives together peacefully and  harmoniously from which our descent into physicality once began. The  Universal laws ensure that one fine day we shall return to it. And  whenever the going gets tough on the Earth plane, our soul reminds us of  the existence of this perfect world and starts yearning and craving for  it.The memory of this world is  every soul’s most precious possession. It is the beacon of light – light  spiritually means knowledge – that guides us back into the conscious  reunion with our true parents. This can only happen at the end of a vast  evolutionary cycle that takes all souls time and again round the  zodiac. This enables us to take part in the lessons of each sign and  house until we have fully understood each one. In this process our soul  steadily matures until it reaches the point when our Highest Self,    with all its might, pulls us back into our source’s loving embrace.

If you are familiar with ‘War And Peace Among Nations’,  you will know that I was born in Germany, where I spent the first  twenty-eight years of my life. In 1965 I got married and moved to the  United Kingdom. It took me twenty-five years, believe it or not, to  completely overcome my homesickness for the old country and make my  peace with my adopted one by taking British nationality. When it comes  to discussing homesickness, I must be among its world champions. The  English language appropriately calls this longing for home and the past a  sickness. For me it was like a debilitating illness that was trying to  eat me up alive, without me having any idea of what the cause of my  troubles was. All I knew was that I could not settle because something  was gnawing away at me like a cancer.

With hindsight it is easy  to see that such a destructively strong longing could never have been  for my mother, early home and country of my present lifetime. When I  discovered that they could no longer offer me anything, it still took me  a long time until it finally dawned on me that in truth my longing was  of quite a different kind. It made no difference that my new home in  many ways was a big improvement on what I had left behind. My wishes for  a home and a family of my own had been fulfilled, but in spite of this  it took many years before I finally recognised the true nature of my  yearning. It was the homesickness every human soul carries within for  its true home and its true parents who can never be found in the world  around us because they dwell on the highest and innermost level of life.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_* Homesickness Of The Soul*_

_*




*_​The  light of the Christ Star is now breaking ever more forcefully through  the mists of consciousness that for so long have clouded the vision of  God’s children of the Earth. Pouring its blessings into the heart and  soul of all humankind, it also heals all other lifeforms it touches. The  Christ light is an integral part of every human soul that at present  brings its message of renewal of hope, faith and trust for us and our  world. When we worship this light, it shines in us and beautifies  everything we come into contact with. We can call upon it when we feel  down and weary, asking for its Divine strength to flood our whole being  until every bit of our deepest and darkest fears and anxieties have been  dissolved.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the  Christ Star maintains the constant conscious contact with our Highest or  God Self, the living Christ within. This, our eternal and immortal  self, has been waiting for a long time to guide and protect every one of  our words, thoughts and actions, so that the blessings of the Heavenly  life can pour into us and our world. To attune our own superconscious  faculties to the Universal ones, our conscious mind has to be trained in  the art of thinking positive, constructive and loving thoughts only.
The  more we practise this the easier our subconscious adjusts itself to our  new ways of thinking and behaving. The conscious effort to conduct all  relationships in a spirit of total and unconditional acceptance,  tolerance and love, unfolds human heart chakras like roses whose loving  emanations flow like a scent into the consciousness of our whole race  and world. By constantly striving to live in harmony with God and all  life in every thought, word and action, slowly but surely our  subconscious mind unites itself with the superconscious mind of the  Highest and becomes one with it.

Deeply imprinted in the very  core of their being all human souls carry the memory of their true home  and the state of oneness with God. Deep down we all remember God’s true  nature and our relationship with our Father/Mother Creator. The Garden  of Eden is a symbol of this state of oneness and the perfect and  beautiful world where everything lives together peacefully and  harmoniously from which our descent into physicality once began. The  Universal laws ensure that one fine day we shall return to it. And  whenever the going gets tough on the Earth plane, our soul reminds us of  the existence of this perfect world and starts yearning and craving for  it.The memory of this world is  every soul’s most precious possession. It is the beacon of light – light  spiritually means knowledge – that guides us back into the conscious  reunion with our true parents. This can only happen at the end of a vast  evolutionary cycle that takes all souls time and again round the  zodiac. This enables us to take part in the lessons of each sign and  house until we have fully understood each one. In this process our soul  steadily matures until it reaches the point when our Highest Self,    with all its might, pulls us back into our source’s loving embrace.

If you are familiar with ‘War And Peace Among Nations’,  you will know that I was born in Germany, where I spent the first  twenty-eight years of my life. In 1965 I got married and moved to the  United Kingdom. It took me twenty-five years, believe it or not, to  completely overcome my homesickness for the old country and make my  peace with my adopted one by taking British nationality. When it comes  to discussing homesickness, I must be among its world champions. The  English language appropriately calls this longing for home and the past a  sickness. For me it was like a debilitating illness that was trying to  eat me up alive, without me having any idea of what the cause of my  troubles was. All I knew was that I could not settle because something  was gnawing away at me like a cancer.

With hindsight it is easy  to see that such a destructively strong longing could never have been  for my mother, early home and country of my present lifetime. When I  discovered that they could no longer offer me anything, it still took me  a long time until it finally dawned on me that in truth my longing was  of quite a different kind. It made no difference that my new home in  many ways was a big improvement on what I had left behind. My wishes for  a home and a family of my own had been fulfilled, but in spite of this  it took many years before I finally recognised the true nature of my  yearning. It was the homesickness every human soul carries within for  its true home and its true parents who can never be found in the world  around us because they dwell on the highest and innermost level of life.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do You Know Where You're Going To?
*_






_Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?_
_Do you know?
_
M. Masser & G. Goffin

​An  improved understanding of the purpose and meaning of our present  existence initially helped me more than anything else to make some sense  of the complexities of this life. It was the beginning of my healing  journey that brought me a measure of peace. It was good to get to know  that our planet is nothing but a place of learning like a school and  that the world of spirit is our true home. This is by no means a scary  notion, because the spirit world is not a strange and alien place  somewhere else, but a very familiar one that is well-known and much  loved by all of us. It is an integral part of our present world, whose  outermost manifestation is our present existence in physicality. The  inner is a world of light from which we once emerged and at the end of  each lifetime return to for rest and recuperation.

Human beings  are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely an outer shell  that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit and soul, who  every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more temporarily  encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever hope to  do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of one  lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that  everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God  has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.The  deeper these things sank into my consciousness, the more I came to  terms with my lifetime’s experiences and the long, slow and painful  journey of healing my soul got on its way. As time went by, the desire  to return to my old home country or even to visit it disappeared  completely. All I had ever got from my visits was a bloody nose –  metaphorically speaking. Each time I was emotionally so deeply upset and  distressed that at one time it made me physically sick, without having  any idea at the time of why it was happening. Realising where we are all  coming from and one day will be returning to has helped me to love and  appreciate my life and the things it is showing me.

As bit by bit  the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in my mind, I  got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying to show me.  The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one who created  it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any door. It  makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing such  difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to carry  the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime but  also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and  infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the  battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly  would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant  to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And so,  I pray:

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’

​As  soon as our earthly self catches a glimpse of the Divine plan for the  spiritual evolution of God’s children of the Earth, our comprehension  expands of God’s true nature and our own. When we begin to understand  where we once came from and where one day we shall be returning to, our  soul rejoices. As it begins to relax, the earthly self slowly finds ever  more rest, peace and healing.  Even when it has merely touched the  outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and joy, it becomes more patient in  its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and understanding of its true Divine  parents.

Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and  all-understanding total and unconditional love is hard to grasp for  earthly minds, it is from this point that each one of us once emerged as  a minute spark of God’s sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was  launched on their own evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery.  Straight away we had to start building ourselves a personality with  distinct character traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if  you like – in which the memories of all our learning would be stored. In  both genders, the soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable  feeling part of our nature. Only through these additional parts is it  possible for the indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself  and the world in which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be  one of these days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit  only. Part of God’s masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented  by the elements Fire and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body,  although it can think it can neither see nor experience itself. It has  no feelings but that does not stop if from being precocious,  enterprising and inquisitive, wanting to learn to understand itself and  the life surrounding it. Having given the matter considerable thought,  the spirit of God once decided to create itself a feminine counterpart,  the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the  Goddess and our spirit is part of God. Both belong together and are one –  there is no separation. The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is  astrologically represented by the elements Water and Earth.

This  evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on the  physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this world, a  vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical body whose  main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come about that  we presently find ourselves in one of the material environments of  God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of existence.

It  does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the   incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already  travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its  existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and  that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an  impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can  clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future.  With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid, joyous  and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has to cope  with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to  know that we are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as  our guides and masters in the world of light, are constantly with us.  Having witnessed them many times in the past, they do understand our  human problems only too well. If we call upon them, they will show us  how we can become ever more sincere and true in all our relationships,  so that we may walk our pathway through life with tranquil hearts and  minds that are open to the glories of their worlds that for the time  being have to remain invisible to earthly eyes.
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Astrology As A Lifehelp
*_





​ To my mind, astrology is unequalled as a  lifehelp and guide into a better understanding of the self and our  hidden, inner motivations. It assisted me with the unravelling of the  mystery of what was trying to hold me back in the past like an  over-strong magnet. It was like a jigsaw puzzle whose main piece is my  Moon in Cancer, the sign of mother, family, home, country and ancestry.  As far back as I can remember, these things have been of the utmost  importance to me. Nurturing and caring for a family was and still is one  of my prime requirements. I like nothing better and when my children  had grown up, my spiritual family satisfied this need. Providing for it  in any way I can fills me with joy. 

Life itself has shown me how first the discovery and then the acceptance  that a certain pathway is predestined for us is indeed the beginning of  the end of our suffering. It brings a measure of peace that kick-starts  the healing process. And as the healing journey progresses and  sufficient time has elapsed, one reaches the point when one begins to  relish and give thanks for the special lessons life has in store for us.  Humankind’s potential is practically unlimited. However, without  becoming aware that this is the case, and getting to know ourselves and  our predestined pathway, it is impossible to fulfil any of it. How sad! 

Whether we achieve a tiny fraction of this lifetime’s potential depends  on the choices we make. Why is it that human beings are so good at  standing in their own way and hampering their progress? That’s certainly  what I did for a very long time. But, I comfort myself, it’s good to  know – better late than never – that life leaves it up to us whether we  wish our struggles to continue. We can decide whether we would rather  pay attention to what the Universe tells us and then set to work on  ourselves. If only I had known at least some of these things earlier!  But then, I comfort myself that in my next lifetime all the knowledge I  am finding here will accompany me into eternity and forever be mine.  Because of it, I shall be able to cope better and have an easier time,  wherever my pathway may lead.

The Sun in my birthchart is in Libra and the ninth house, the domain of  Sagittarius. As a result, my life has always been as much under the  influence of Libra as of Sagittarius. This is a clear indication that  from the moment of taking my first breath it was highly likely that one  day I would wind up in a different country from that of my birth, to  find happiness and fulfilment there. Among other things, the ninth is  the house of in-laws, of the law and of publishing. Each one of these  started to play an important role in my adult life. Sagittarius is  constantly in search of horizon broadening experiences and it is not  unusual for people with their Sun in the ninth to marry someone from  another cultural background and settle in their country. As far as  in-laws are concerned, I have always got along with mine better than  with the members of my old family. 

In Cancer the Moon is in its own sign and therefore has extra strength.  In Libra, my Sun sign, the Sun is in its fall. The juxtaposition of Sun  in its fall and Moon in its own sign reveals that the meeting of their  energies would result in a long and hard struggle in my life between the  parts of me they represent, before I would be able to settle down and  manifest the highest qualities of both signs. Although the Moon tried  long and hard to keep me back in the past, the pull of my spirit,  symbolised by the Sun in our birthchart, in the end proved to be – as  indeed it is intended to be – the more powerful influence that moved me  forwards on the evolutionary spiral. As my ascendant is also in  Sagittarius, I am a double Sagittarius. In the typical fashion of this  sign it took until midlife before I became interested in the higher and  highest dimensions of life. Because I was still so closed off from them,  the pull of my spirit eventually became so strong that it forced its  way through the layers of emotional/spiritual debris blocking my  consciousness.

At times it felt as if some inner floodgates were opening and a dam  bursting, when I started holding down my insights in what later grew  into ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’. To this day, my healing and  cleansing process are accompanied by frequent bouts of severe headaches  against which no remedy could be found on the earthly plane. This left  me no option but to go into the pain, working with it and listening to  what it is trying to tell me. By now, I would not want it any other way.  I have been persevering with this clearing away of the accumulated  rubble of many lifetimes for over twenty years and still is does not  seem to have finished. 

With my Sun in Libra and my Moon in Cancer in the seventh house, domain  of Libra, I am a double Libra as well as double Sagittarius. It  therefore does not come as a surprise that my writings always have  mainly focussed on relationships of all kinds. Healing them with the  help of God and the Angels, as well as a better comprehension of the  Universal laws is dear to my heart. Having my own website on which to  publish my learning was a natural progression. In case you are  interested, both old and new Rays of Wisdom are available on the web. 

Well then, if all these things were ‘written in the stars’ for me, as I  know they are, who would I be to argue with the Universe’s great wisdom  that put it there for me? Any of the outstanding issues of my life could  only be resolved through a better general understanding of the purpose  and meaning of this life. I believe that only the kind of astrology I  use could show me what God and the Angels expect from me. Without this  knowledge my spirit could not have responded to their demands, freed  itself and moved on, the way it became possible with their help. 

I am content that even my ‘bloody nose’ experiences were part of the  Universe’s wisdom to stop me from getting lost in the illusions of the  Earth plane, i.e. that the home and mother of this lifetime were the  true and only ones. And so, I have every reason to be grateful for the  events of the early part of my life, strange as this may seem at first  glance. Karmically, I must have needed the lessons it contained or I  would not have received them, of that I am sure. 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Written In The Stars
*_







​ In   1998 I returned to Germany where I  lived quite happily for around two   years. But, in the end my inner  guidance told me ever more strongly  that  the old country was not  really right for me. With a heavy heart, I  had  to make the decision to  up-stakes yet again and move on. I  returned to  my adopted country and  county with the people I had learnt  to love over  the years. They are  my home on the earthly plane of life  for the rest of  my present  lifetime. 

Having found my inner home, I feel I could live quite happily almost    everywhere, but I hope that the Universe will allow me to spend it here.    And as before God we are all the same, I have no time for concepts   like  nationalism, patriotism and racism. To me, they represent the most    destructive earthly influences that far too long have served to   separate  us from each other, instead of uniting us. As beloved children   of the  Universe, we do not belong to any country or even the Earth.  We  belong  to God. 

Astrology has contributed immensely to my personal healing journey of a    thousand  miles. That’s why I cannot praise it highly enough and hope    that it can do the same for you. The fortunetelling variety with its    casting of horoscopes never did appeal to me. To my mind, there is no    substitute for the knowledge that can only be gained from studying the    characteristics of every one of the Sun signs. My interpretations of    them have grown into a logbook that guides the human soul through the    many different levels of its earthly existence. My life is a practical    demonstration of what an invaluable lifehelp astrology can be. Like    nothing else it can help us make sense out of the suffering contained in    our lessons of the past. 

Of particular relevance in this context are the aspects Saturn forms to    Sun, Moon, Venus, Mars and Mercury in our birthcharts. So far  available   are: 
‘The Sun And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘The Moon And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘Venus And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘Mars And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘Uranus And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’


​ With the help and the will of God and    the Angels, more will follow in due course. Of equal importance is    getting to know the landmarks on our journey through life and what    special lessons they may present us with:

 ‘Age 29 1/2 - First Saturn Return’
‘Age 58/59 - Second Saturn Return’
‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’

​ The more one grasps astrology’s    underlying esoteric meanings, the more the beauty and wonder of the    order of the Great Universal Plan can reveal itself to astonished human    eyes. It explains how our infinitesimally small existence is linked to    and takes part in the beauty of the gigantic Cosmic dance of the    planets’ energies in which the whole of Creation is involved. It shows    particularly clearly in the Sun and Moon’s movements and the way their    working manifests itself in the realities of Earth life, at this  special   time of humankind’s homecoming.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​ _*
​*_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*If I Can Dream*_

_*




*_
I dream of a world where 
Lights are burning brighter and 
Birds flying higher in clearer and bluer skies.
If I can dream of such a better land,
Where all human beings walk hand in hand,
Tell me why, oh why should this dream not come true?

If I can dream that there will be
Peace and understanding sometime,
That winds of Heaven shall blow away 
Humankind’s doubts and fears
And take us to the place that’s ruled by 
The Christ Star, the Light of all Lights,
That brings new hope to everyone,
Tell me why, oh why should such a place not appear?

Our world has been lost in clouds 
That held too much rain.
We’ve been trapped in it and troubled by pain.
But as long as we have the strength to dream,
We can redeem ourselves and our world,
Through learning to fly on the wings of 
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth.

Deep in my heart questions are trembling
And I am sure that the answers
Are going to appear somehow,
For through the darkness of our world
The Christ Light beckons and calls us home
Into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own.
And for as long as I can think,
Talk and stand,
Walk and dream, 
I shall believe with all my heart and soul
That my dream is in the process of coming true, 
Right here and now.

Aware that our thoughts create our reality,
Instead of dwelling on the unpleasant things 
In our world,
I enjoy dreaming and thinking of the new Earth
And so do my share of bringing it about.

Walter Earl Brown
Edited by Aquarius

​The original song was made famous by    Elvis Presley. It was notable for its use of direct quotations of Martin   Luther  King, Jr. Elvis recorded it in June 1968, two months after   King’s  assassination.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gifts Of The Ages
*_
_*




*_​ I believe that the Ages of Humankind  reveal like nothing else that there really is a great plan of life and  that it has always been unfolding and forever will continue to do so  with the precision of a giant clockwork. This applies as much to every  individual human life as it does to our whole world and the rest of the  Cosmos. Each one of us is a microcosm of the macrocosm and the whole  Universe is contained within each one of us. We are children of the  Highest, and in spite of the fact that many think of this idea as  absurd, we are indeed young Gods in the making. The plan for every  individual soul’s development as well as that of our race and world is  an essential part of God’s great overall plan for the whole of Creation.  I for one cannot help marvelling at the ingenuity of the Universal  mind.

Seeing is believing and when I reflect on how the plan has been  unfolding for thousands of years just as it should, I feel that the book  of life lying open before me. In moments like that I know with great  certainty that we and our world shall forever rest safely in the hands  of God and the Angels. My whole being fills with love for them and  gratitude for the thankless job they have been doing for such a long  time. Now I know that the law of life is love, I realise that it could  not have been any other way. The power of the love that has always taken  care of all our needs and forever will continue to do so is way beyond  human imagination and our own so far still quite feeble ability to love.  

Being loved wisely and with detachment, time and again we find ourselves  in earthly life so that in the fullness of time we should learn how to  love God’s way. We are here to acquire the ability to show and express  our appreciation for those around us by allowing them to make their own  mistakes, so they can learn from them, while we are standing by in the  background, in the manner of the Angels. Their love never flounders or  withdraws the way humans all too frequently do when things are not  going, as we would like them to. Loving like the Angels becomes easier  from a distance when we are no longer going onto each other’s nerves  from too much closeness. That’s what we find out when our loved ones  have departed – at the predestined moment – into the world of light.

God’s great plan decrees that anything in the whole of Creation can only  happen when the time for it is right and the planets are lined up so  that their energies allow events to take place. When these conditions  have been fulfilled, they come about as part of the natural order of  things. As good an example of this as any is the human ability to  recognise some of the ideas that are constantly flowing from the  Universal mind into our earthly minds as meaningful. For our present  world the skill of receiving and then communicating and spreading these  ideas to a wider audience with the help of the written and spoken word  is likely to have taken place during one of the ages of Gemini.

The mutable Air sign Gemini is responsible for the development of our  earthly minds and the skills most of us take for granted, like walking,  talking and communicating with others. Gemini is ruled by Mercury, the  winged messenger of the Gods. Several times he turns up in the legends  of antiquity as the one who steals the fire of the God’s, i.e. the  creative ideas from the highest levels of life which he brings to  humankind to ease the struggles of their earthly existence. 

The Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle, are responsible  for the spiritual progress of each one of us and our whole world. The  fire of the Gods is a symbolism for the creative ideas the Angels are  constantly transmitting to us and our world. As servants of the Great  Mother and guardians of Her wisdom, they are the ones who decide which  of the Divine ideas are suitable and can be understood by us at any  given time. It was their inspiration that brought every one of the  religions and belief systems that ever existed in our world into being.  As soon as one of them had outlived its usefulness, it was removed and  replaced by a new one that would take our race another step forwards on  its evolutionary journey through space and time. 

Every new religion that appeared evolved from the ones that came before  it. Each time the Angels gave us a bit more about the spiritual  background of life, but only as much as we could understand at any given  time. For example, the Jewish faith is believed to have emerged as a  religious tradition nearly four thousand years ago. This makes sense as  part of the developments of the Age of Aries, about 2500 BC – 300 BC. A  whole new cycle of experiences had begun and the idea of monotheism  entered into the consciousness of our world. From now on there was only  one God and during the time of the patriarchy it had to be a masculine  God. Judaism has its roots in the ancient near eastern region of Canaan,  now Israel and Palestinian territories. It evolved from the beliefs and  practices of the people who lived in the area that is now known as  Israel. 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ 
* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - Part A

Humankind In Pursuit Of Happiness*_






​We  are sparks of the Divine and children of God, who once emerged from a  world where only love and goodwill, joy and happiness have ever been  known. Our God or Highest Self, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, in  whom we are all one, once began to create small earthly spirit  counterparts, so that through them it could explore how the polar  opposites of its Divine characteristics would manifest themselves in the  behaviour patterns of these creatures when, in the course of many  lifetimes, they got used to taking part and moving around in a physical  environment. That’s why it was decided that our spirit should begin to  evolve and grow on the Earth.

Each new spark of the Divine at  first is pure spirit that has the same masculine and feminine  characteristics as its Creator. Before their departure into Earth life  these two parts split. One is the spirit of the earthly self and the  other one its soul, a soft and sensitive part that is capable of feeling  and that provides a storehouse for the memories of every one of each  new earthling’s experiences.

Together these two aspects of our  nature were brought onto the Earth plane and housed in the physical body  of an animal form that had evolved from the tiniest beginnings over  millions of years into what is known to us as one of the primates. For a  long time the physical aspect of the creature who had been chosen to  act as our host knew nothing of its indwelling spirit and soul. But in  the course of millions of years in Earth time this combination of beings  kept on evolving. Gradually it started to develop human characteristics  like what our scientists call opposable appendage, known as thumbs, two  eyes with binocular vision, and biomechanic bipedalism, the ability to  walk upright. This development continued until the creature finally had  taken on the human appearance that is familiar to us.

Slowly and  imperceptibly, the Christ Spirit’s spark mingled with the group spirit  of the animal. The Divine spark absorbed more and more of this spirit  into itself, until in the course of many lifetimes it reached a critical  point and became aware of its individuality. From then onwards the by  now recognisably human being separated itself ever more from the group  spirit of the animals and its Christ nature moved into the foreground of  its consciousness. In the course of many further lifetimes, this part  gained the upper hand enabling the human child of God to move more  rapidly forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

Alas,  each new lifetime added another layer of soul memories on top of our  inner connection with our Highest Self and Creator. Every one of these  additions will later have to be dismantled and dissolved again by us,  its owner. With the passing of time our small self felt increasingly  isolated, lost and alone in its struggle with the conditions, which we  ourselves had created in our ignorance during past lifetimes and later  had to encounter during further spells on the Earth plane. Fear was born  – the opposite force to the total trust we once had and one day shall  have again. The more layers of soul memories were piled on top of our  inner connection with God, the more fearful our earthly self became. The  higher purpose behind this particular lesson is that we shall never  ever let go of our inner connection and link with God again, once it has  been re-established.

However, it takes a long time before we  grasp that this can only be brought about by constant efforts at  bringing forth and developing our own Christ qualities and humbly and  devotedly accepting the role of being used as a channel through which  the healing and peace to the Highest can flow into our world. This is  how each one of us needs to act as their own saviour and redeemer, and  the saviour and redeemer of our whole world, and finally become a  Christed one in their own right. On the road of getting there, wise ones  accept that, no matter how highly educated and well read human beings  become in their present lifetime, in truth all of us know precious  little of the things that really matter in life – its spiritual  background. They know that the things that happen upfront always have  been and forever will be of secondary importance.

Wise ones have  experienced the living hell of a God-less existence, in which they  arrogantly believed and insisted that they knew everything and wanted to  have their own way at all times. They are glad to have reached a  sufficiently high evolutionary level that permits them to move on to  serving the Highest as meek and humble channels of healing and peace.  These wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance and gladly follow  the directions they receive through it from the Angels and Masters, who  are in charge of us and our world, because they realise that they alone  can show any one of us the way home into their natural state of love,  joy and happiness.

This is a route where many hurdles have to be  jumped over or crawled underneath. Obstacles and conditions are waiting  to be mastered and overcome. And after what is by now known about our  evolutionary journey, it does not come as a surprise that the biggest  impediment in the way of our progress is fear. We yearn for happiness  and love and search for it in all the wrong places, hoping that one day  we shall find it and will be able to make it into a constant state. To  save ourselves disappointments, it is beneficial to come to terms with  the fact that we live in a world where brief spells of happiness and  sorrow alternate in seemingly endless succession.

In vain we look  for a constant state of happiness, joy and love in earthly life, for  the simple reason that it is not meant to be found there. And when our  soul finally comes knocking on our inner door and invites us to come  home, where these conditions do exist, we have no idea what it is trying  to tell us. So far we are not even aware that we have been placed on  the Earth plane for the very purpose of experiencing the continuous  succession of ups and downs, highs and lows, joys and sorrows of life.  We have no idea that one fine day there will no longer be any need for  us to take part in all this. The state of never ending love and  happiness once was our birthright – it still is. To rediscover it and  reconnect with it, all we have to do is peer beyond the end of our nose  and lift our vision to the higher and highest realities of life, the  only place in the whole of Creation where eternal happiness and peace,  joy and love exist.

But, for the moment the Earth is still our  place of learning and like in any earthly school, we have to start in  the lowest grade and gradually work our way up to the highest one.  Lifetimes spent on this plane are the classes and to provide us with a  good all-round education, every subject has to be taken. None can be  dropped and avoided. If we are no good at something in one lifetime, we  return until the theme has been mastered, regardless of how many earthly  sojourns this may take – the Universe’s patience is endless. This  thorough and rigorous training of each one of us is essential, because  we are sparks of the Divine, God’s children and everything, the  characteristics as well as the creative and destructive powers that are  in our Creator are also in us. As above, so below.

The ultimate  purpose of our times in physicality is to familiarise us with the polar  opposites of all aspects of God’s nature and therefore also our own.  Without experiencing an equal measure of darkness and light, right and  wrong, truth and lies, joy and sadness, pleasure and pain, being hurt  and wounded, and subsequently finding healing, we would never be able to  understand any of these things. If we had never been hurt and wounded  by someone, how could we appreciate what others feel when we treat them  badly?

Our earthly education would not be complete, if any of  these experiences were lacking. Without them it would be impossible for  us to comprehend anything and we could never fulfil the purpose of our  earthly sojourns, which is that we should grow in wisdom and  understanding. However, this process will only continue until all  subjects have been sufficiently grasped by us. Only then is our  schooling complete and we are released from the duty of spending further  lifetimes in Mother Earth’s loving embrace. In return for helping her  with her evolution she allows us to be here, freely and generously  giving of her abundance to us. Could anything be fairer?

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part B

*_​ _*Laughter And Tears
*_





​ You may well be asking yourself by now:  ‘But how do joy and sorrow fit into the picture?’ Laughter and tears  have their origin in the same source, and the deeper we are capable of  feeling sorrow, the higher our joy can lift us when we recover and are  resurrected and ready for fresh experiences. Every new lifetime is a  gift from the Universe. It is the pleasure of our Highest Self, who  provides us with it so that we should grow and learn some more. Its joy  is the mask for our earthly self’s sorrow at the prospect of having to  spend yet another time enduring the slings and arrows of outrageous  fortune of the Earth plane and its harshness, suffering and pain. 

Once upon a time, maybe many lifetimes ago, it may well have been our  pleasure creating the things the law of Karma is now unerringly  returning to us. The small earthly part of us weeps and mourns when this  happens, but our spirit and soul rejoice and smile because they know  that any sorrow that has to be born in earthly life helps our  consciousness to expand in wisdom and understanding. When looked at in  the right light, our lower self is the cup of bitterness for our spirit  and soul’s joy, because the only way we can become wise and strong is by  being fired in the kiln of Earth’s experiences.

The evolutionary pathway of every human soul starts with being a useless  and unruly creature, in pursuit of very little but trouble, strife and  pleasure. In the course of many lifetimes we move round and round the  zodiac, until we have evolved into a reliable, responsible and useful  member of society, whose main aim is to do our share of making our  planet a more pleasant, peaceful and beautiful place for all its  lifeforms. We have to become like trees and that in many different ways.  Like branches our hopes and dreams, aspirations and visions need to  reach up into the higher and highest regions of life, Heaven, our  prayers asking for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. The  roots of our tree search deep into Mother Earth, to draw from her the  required sustenance and strength. And the shade of our branches offers  rest, peace and healing to weary travellers on life’s journey. they can  still their spiritual hunger from the fruits from our tree and quench  their thirst for the Divine from the sap that can be gained by tapping  into its trunk. 

Like us, trees experience pain and sorrow. They too are part of the  Great Mother’s wisdom and love. Let’s make no mistake about it, trees  have a spirit that is similar to ours. When the woodmen arrive with  their chainsaws and axes to cut some trees down, they smile and bear the  pain. They are strong and brave because they know instinctively that  their wood will be transformed into useful and beautiful things, like  musical instruments for soothing and calming distressed human spirits  and souls.

When the spark of the Divine in us eventually rises from its slumber and  the characteristics of the Great Father/Mother come alive, we too ever  more clearly recognise the necessity for experiencing the joys as well  as the sorrows of our existence. Our inner vision opens and we see that  the wisdom gained through them makes us stronger and more resilient.  Trusting the wisdom and goodness of life is easier when we have  experienced first hand that in the end everything always comes right and  true again. Wise ones appreciate that beautiful earthly human beings  are not born and just happen, they have to grow. That helps them to bear  whatever may still have to come their way with greater patience and  fortitude. 

The wise ones know that such virtues can only grow in human beings  through living their lives forwards and learning from every experience  that comes their way. The knowledge they are gaining all along assists  them with happily moving ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Being guided by their Highest Self and trusting it, they  no longer feel any need to hang on to the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions of the past. 

And that is how each one of us in the end slowly but surely moves on  from being a troublesome and belligerent, destructive and power-seeking,  irresponsible and over-consuming burden to Mother Earth, into a  veritable jewel in God’s crown on the Earth plane. We shall then be  worthy of being called true sons/daughters of God, caretakers and  keepers of their home planet, and of being entrusted with the guarding  of its treasures for future generations. 

From ‘The Milk Is White’:  ‘Our earthly learning process can be likened to a very large jigsaw  puzzle. At first there is a mass of little bits that make no meaningful  picture. Subsequently, as we read, listen, analyse, accept and practice,  pieces fall into place little by little and the picture grows.  Apparently unconnected areas may develop but these coalesce, as time  goes by. In any event, we become aware of progress and the picture  builds up to make more and more sense. In later stages, however, as the  picture fills out, we find that the border keeps moving outwards and the  size and scope of the picture increase. This is because, until such  time as we are fully enlightened, we will not have the full picture.  Perhaps not even then, as there may be finishing touches to be made in  other less dense planes of vibration.’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *​ _ 
​_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part C

Is Joy More Valuable Than Sorrow?
*_
_*




*_
​You  probably know by now that the world of light is our true home and  something like a veil of consciousness separates that sphere of life  from ours. The wisdom of the Great Mother provides that after every  period of Earth’s tests and trials there comes a time of recuperation.  After resting and recovering for a while, another resurrection is always  in store for us. If our Karma does not allow for this to take place on  this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, it  is sure to follow on the other side and once again we shall feel joyous  and happy.

After a while there comes the moment when we,  together with the wise ones in charge of us, assess the spiritual  progress we have made up to that point. This enables us to see for  ourselves that our suffering has made us into a better person with a  much improved understanding of life, as well as a good measure of  kindness and compassion, love and wisdom towards our own suffering and  that of others. We no longer find it hard to understand that such joyous  and precious possessions cannot possibly drop into anyone’s lap and  come on their own, but have to be worked for very hard and earned  through past difficulties patiently endured.

Any wisdom that is  gained during one of our lifetimes on the Earth, accompanies us into all  future ones, where it stands us in good stead and eases our pathway  through life. The more highly evolved we become, each time something  unpleasant comes our way, our small earthly self takes comfort from  saying to itself: ‘I know that this is happening for a good and wise  reason. It’s the Universe’s way of helping me to grow ever more God-like  and heaven-tall.’ And that enables us to smile through our tears.

Who  would be wise enough to decide whether joy is a more valuable gift than  sorrow? But maybe in truth sorrow is the more precious one. Who can  say? Whatever our preference is, the two cannot be separated from each  other and are constantly close to us, because both are necessary for  leading a full life, in which something can be learnt from every  experience and our consciousness expands in wisdom and understanding.  Wise ones, while on the Earth, have come to terms with the fact that joy  and sorrow are twins, and that when they are enjoying the presence of  one, its sibling is waiting in the wings. They accept that they cannot  change being like scales that are constantly tipping to and fro, from  joy to sorrow, from the Heavens down to the Earth.

These wise  ones know that if it were possible to empty ourselves of all feelings,  we would be balanced, at peace and in a state of equilibrium at all  times. But they are also aware that the world of feelings is the realm  of our soul and that that which emerges from there into our conscious  awareness is denied and suppressed to our detriment. They are wise  because they know from their own experiences what happens when the world  of our feelings is treated in this way. Ever deepening depressions are  the result, during this lifetime and coming ones. We come down with  mysterious illnesses which no-one can identify and knows how to treat  effectively. The medical profession is clueless and gives them long and  interesting sounding Latin names, as if this in itself were a cure and  could bring relief to their patient’s distress.

Drugs are  prescribed and handed out to the sufferers, which are provided by  pharmaceutical companies. They are smiling all the way to the bank,  because of the vast profits they are making. Humankind’s sorrow and  suffering is their joy and delight. Oh, how short-sighted can anyone  get! Naturally, those in charge of the suppliers are responsible for  their actions, the same as everybody else. Unaware that the exploitation  of people’s misery for their personal gains is creating ever more  negative Karma for themselves and their companies, they continue to  happily walk down this slippery slope. The same approach was tried in  recent years with the Bird Flu, the Swine Flu and the Ebola outbreak,  but thanks to humankind’s increasing public awareness, the companies  involved in the manufacturing of the ‘antidotes’ did not succeed. See  the links at the end of this chapter.

Imagine how great the  sorrow of the guilty ones will be when their Karma comes to meet and  shake hands with them in future lifetimes. How will they react when  their suffering is exploited by groups of contemporaries, who are then  fulfilling their selfish desires of greed and avarice, they way the  guilty ones are doing, now? Love is the law of life and powerful Karmic  chains are created by any kind of transgression against this law.  However, all is not lost. As soon as the lesson in question has been  sufficiently understood by those involved, the Universe in its great  wisdom lays the power for dissolving such bonds into everybody’s own  hands.

The only tool required for setting each other free is  forgiveness, first for ourselves for once having set the wheels of Karma  in motion, and then for those who have trespassed against us.  Forgiveness alone can release us from the obligations towards each  other. When this has been duly attended to, there will be no need for  repeating the unpleasant experiences. This is our joy, for at last we  are free to move on to lessons of a more elevated nature like. The first  one is serving as a channel, through which the blessing and healing  power of the Christ Star, the Universal Christ flows into our race’s  consciousness, and that in both worlds.

And so, next time your  soul comes knocking on the inner door of your consciousness, make an  effort to listen to what it has to say and invite it in. What it almost  certainly is trying to tell you that the time has come for you, its  earthly self, to wake from your spiritual slumbers and start to  rediscover and explore your true nature and the higher purpose of your  existence. When this happens, the matter and with it the soul’s  murmurings from within will get ever more powerful and urgent, for the  simple reason that your energies are right for getting seriously started  on the most important mission you have come to fulfil in your present  lifetime. The time has come for beginning to save and redeem yourself,  as this alone can set you free from the obligation of having to spend  further lifetimes on the Earth plane.

If that sounds scary, do  not be afraid. Your inner teacher, the living God within, is ready to  show you everything you will ever need to know. Don’t be cross with your  soul. For as long as you had no idea of what is in store for you and  how your Highest Self is waiting to help you achieve it, what could it  do but send ever stronger signals, until in the end you did come down  with one of the above mentioned mysterious illnesses? Accept that this  is the Universe’s way of supplying you with sufficient time for looking  inside and getting in touch with your higher nature.

However, if  you wish to remain as closed off as you probably are at present and  unwilling to respond to your spirit and soul’s call, you will be in  danger of wasting a whole lifetime that could bring you closer to  humankind’s dream of needing no further earthly lessons and moving on to  higher levels of experience and learning. Think carefully! Do you  really want to deny yourself such opportunities when they are on offer  to you? Knowing what is coming your way here, do not give in to  chemically suppressing your Highest Self’s signals, when they are coming  ever more strongly to you through the world of your feelings. Ask God  and the Angels to help you find alternative healing methods.

I  have been there and have done it, so I know how difficult this is and  also that it can be done. I belong to the Valium generation and remember  only too well how the medical profession handed this potent  psychotherapeutic drug out like Smarties. Valium was claimed to be  non-addictive by its manufacturers. Alas, it turned eventually out that  exactly the opposite was true. Twice I have weaned myself from this  drug. Taking it the second time was the very last thing on this Earth I  wanted to do, but at that time things got so bad that in the end I  decided to take it once more.  I was hoping that it would only be for a  while and that I would again succeed in weaning myself, which I did.

I  wish all the best to those who are struggling with this part of their  journey of discovery and healing. May the Christ Star, the highest Star  and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation shine upon you, to  bless and heal you and keep you safe, now and forever.
Recommended Reading:
1.    ‘Further Reading – Ingrid Bacci’
2.    ‘Mysterious Illnesses’
3.    ‘Reflections On The Bird Flu And The Swine Flu’
4.    ‘The Ebola Outbreak’
5.    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part D
*_
_*Paradise Lost And Regained
*_





​A wise one who knew about such things  once said: ‘There is nothing to fear but fear itself.’ ‘That is easily  said,’ I hear you say, ‘but how shall I cast off my fears?’ It takes a  long time until one realises that all our fears are nothing but shadows  of the past, which were caused by masses of false beliefs, prejudices  and superstitions we accumulated throughout the ages. The only reason  why we have brought them with us into our present lifetime is to get rid  of them, once and for all. Shedding them one after the other creates  the space our consciousness requires, so it can fill itself with God’s  eternal wisdom and truth, which for a long time has been waiting to flow  directly from the Source of our being into us. This is the only power  in the whole of Creation who can provide us with a genuine faith that  nothing and no-one will ever be able to take from us or even shake. 

Every life form that exists on our planet is still in quite a  rudimentary state. This is also true for us, God’s children of the  Earth, and our religions. All of us together are moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, advancing to ever higher  levels of life and evolving into something much more beautiful than at  present is possible on our planet. This also applies to the two of us  and everybody else. No original design is ever withdrawn. Each one is  constantly being worked on and improved. Therefore, if the ideal  something we long for is still missing in our present existence, all we  need to do is follow our inner guidance, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, who will eventually help us  find it.

I believe that all the religions of our world are merely different  pathways up the spiritual mountain that lead to our loving union with  the One. I do not believe that any one of them is more right or wrong  than all the others. None is superior or inferior to all others. Not one  of them contains the whole truth, but each one has grains of truth,  some of which are carefully hidden behind the surface words of their  myths and legends. Each one of our religions is but a different approach  to the Divine, which offers another perspective and in truth is but one  piece in a giant jigsaw puzzle. Only when one puts all its pieces  together, does the greater picture become visible and the whole thing  starts to make sense.

Spirit alone can create matter and matter can never be separate from  spirit. Every cell and atom is not only imbued with spirit, it is  spirit. Because the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the God, is  spirit and therefore abstract and invisible to earthly eyes, one could  say that God is formless.  Everything that has taken on some kind of a  form represents His feminine counterpart, the Goddess. The two are  inseparable and their all-consciousness contains the most beautiful and  perfect forms the Creator’s imagination can conceive. In Earth terms  such an ideal shape may take a very long time to manifest itself. But  from the moment of its creation, it begins to express itself in some  form. In the long course of its evolution the perfect appearance  increasingly comes into being, until it has reached such beauty and  glory that at present it is hard for human minds to visualise. 

The deep and abiding faith mentioned at the beginning of this chapter is  based on much more than mere belief. Its source is a deep inner  knowingness and trust that something is right and true for us, for  example that there is a God and that the wisdom we intuitively receive  directly from this source is true. This is the kind of faith all of us  once had before being released into Earth life for the first time, when  we were still in the state known as Paradise. During the process of  working our way through the many layers of later soul memories that were  piled on top of the recollection of our original state and the trust we  then had and lost, it is a case of Paradise lost, but about to be  regained.

Regardless of how much we hope to find a faith that is true and can no  longer be shaken or destroyed of trust in earthly life, and no matter  how hard we search for it, it will keep on eluding us. And that is for  the simple reason that this kind of faith was never meant to be given to  us by any of the belief systems of our world, but in the end should be  found in our reunion with God. No-one on the Earth plane can give us  such faith. It has to be earned and worked for very hard by living in  full consciousness through every experience that comes our way,  constantly on the lookout for the learning each one contains. In this  manner alone wisdom and understanding can be gained and our inner  connection with the Highest realms of life re-established. 

Knocking on the inner door to the wise one within and asking for its  help is the only reliable way of finding out whether the spiritual  teachings that come before us and whether they have some kind of hidden  meaning. But even then, before any progress can be made, we have to be  ready to open our mind to new concepts and ideas. Without this we shall  remain stuck in the past. In your willingness to be receptive to new  ways of perceiving things, be careful what you take on board and accept  as your truth. 

The Age of Pisces, now behind us, was an age of blind faith and trust,  of deception, lying and cheating. Now that we can clearly see where this  has taken us and our world, individually and collectively, we are ready  for the Age of Aquarius. This is an age of truth and we are now ready  to open our inner eyes to extract the learning we are meant to draw from  our race’s mistakes of the past. In this new age it is no longer right  to accept anything at face-value. We need to check with our built-in lie  detector – oh yes, we all have one: the intuitive wisdom of our inner  guidance – whether what we have found is true or false. Naturally, this  should also be done with every part of my writings.

If only we had known about these things earlier in life, our heart would  by now feel nothing but joy. Alas, it is part of our learning curve  that at first, whenever we try to get in touch with our inner self, fear  is the sensation that predominantly rises from our subconscious into  our surface awareness. In fact, very little else seems to reach to us,  which must be due to the layers of fearful soul memories that are now  stored in the cells of our physical body. 

Considering how the belief systems we are likely to have followed in  previous lifetimes insisted on brainwashing us into the fear of God,  this is hardly surprising. To frighten us even more, our religions  taught that there is an evil and loathsome creature by the name of the  Devil, whose foul abode is called Hell. This being was in all  seriousness believed to be responsible for luring innocent human souls  into doing the most horrible and wicked things imaginable. When the  deeds were done and we refused to follow the church, whose religious  system of doctrines, whose ecclesiastical authorities proclaimed such  beliefs as true, burning in the fires of hell, forever and ever, would  be our inevitable fate.

Beliefs like the one about hell and the devil are among the many false  beliefs that are waiting to be shed. This is no longer difficult when  one grasps that by now it has become clear that the devil is merely a  metaphor for the untamed lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature,  which all of us have to wrestle with and eventually learn how to  master. The Universal law of Karma ensures that any kind of suffering we  inflict upon others through misbehaviour and cruelty in one of our  lifetimes, in due course unerringly finds its way back to us. Hell  represents the state of mind in which we find ourselves when we find  ourselves at the receiving end of experiences that are similar to those  we once handed out. The same misery as that which we caused someone else  in the past or now in the present, in the end has to be endured by us. 

The biggest problem is that this kind of thing goes round in seemingly  endless circles and the experiences return to us with ever increasing  force. The tool for putting a natural end to all this suffering is laid  into our own hands when we awaken into the knowledge of our true nature,  origin and destiny, and become aware of the presence of the Universal  laws and how they rule all life, including ours. This enables us to  start making great efforts at conducting our life in harmony with these  laws. With this our work of saving and redeeming ourselves has begun and  we now walk hand in hand with the Christ Spirit, our Highest Self, and  the Angels. This, by the way, is the only way the Christ will ever be  able to save anyone. 

Discovering these things and telling you about them is my joy. My heart  is filled with love and gratitude for the wise one within, who dwells in  me the same as in everybody else. I can tell you that this being, if  one can call it that, really does know the answer to all our questions  and the way of all things. My God Self writes about the topics we are  interested in and ready to understand through me, so I can share them  with you. 

My whole being fills with joy at the thought that for many of us this  sad chapter of our race’s development is coming to its natural end and  that one great circle of life is closing. But, when I think about those  we shall be leaving behind, I cannot help feeling sorrow. I have already  applied to the powers that be for a job as an apprentice spirit guide  for these souls, wherever they may be reincarnating in times to come.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Help Me To Believe’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
•    ‘Putting Our World Right’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part E

Ask And It Shall Be Given





*_
​For  the moment, however, let us stay a bit longer with the state of our  soul, when it keeps knocking on our inner door, trying to get us, its  earthly counterpart, to understand what it has to say. If we continue to  refuse to pay attention to what rises from the world of our feelings  and do not listen, the likelihood is that our feelings of fear will get  ever more powerful. As they have something important to tell us, this  continues until after a while the sensations become so overwhelming that  in the end our helplessness leaves us no choice but to seek the help of  the medical profession. Off we go, in the hope that they have something  to calm down the unpleasant feelings, maybe get rid of them altogether.

Conventional  medicine has its place. But what it usually has to offer, in my view  which is based on my own experiences, is chemicals. I believe that they  should only be used as temporary walking sticks that can be discarded,  as we progress one small step by another on our healing journey, slowly  recovering and bit by bit gaining a measure of control over our  feelings. The learning we find along the way, the fresh insights and  wisdom gained from our misery are later meant to be shared with those  around us, who are walking the same way behind us – the way I am doing  with you here.

Sound advice comes from St Matthew 7:7-8: ‘Ask and  it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and the door  shall be opened to you, for whoever asks receives and those who seek  find and unto those who knock the door is opened.’ Because it is true  that the answers to all our questions can be found within, whenever we  wish to clarify something, let us not forget to knock at our inner door  and ask the wise one, the living God within. There really is no point in  running to other people to hear their views on how to proceed. It is  better by far to learn to listen within to what our inner teacher wants  to tell us intuitively through the world of our feelings.

It does  not matter that for a very long time we are unaware of the fact that  everybody has such a guru. After all, we are on the Earth to learn and  if we don’t know something, we just have to make it our business to find  out. This goes for all of us and every aspect of our own being, our  lives and our world. If you are anything like I was at the beginning of  my healing journey, you won’t even know that such a door exists. If  yours is like mine was, you too will find that for quite some time it  steadfastly refuses to open. As I eventually discovered, this was  because of a blockage that consisted of emotional/spiritual soul  memories, which had accumulated in the course of many lifetimes. Because  I had no idea that this is necessary, I never worked with and released  them on a regular basis. Through sheer ignorance we ourselves create  such blockages in past lifetimes and also earlier during this one. And  when our time has come for re-establishing the inner connection with our  Highest or God Self, which can only be done through the world of our  feelings, we are stuck.

Our task as healers and lightbringers is  to dissolve any emotional/spiritual obstructions we encounter by working  through them, whichever way we can. Work intuitively and let your inner  guidance show how it should be done. Being a very precious and holy  place, our inner world of feelings surely deserves a different kind of  approach than merely swallowing chemicals in the hope that the  unpleasant sensations will go away. I can tell you from first hand  experience that the feelings will not disappear, for the simple reason  that they have nowhere to go and therefore cannot just vanish. They can  be suppressed for a time, but at the first opportunity they will raise  their heads again, demanding to be considered and handled gently.  Looking back from where I am now, I recognise that the world of our  feelings is our soul and therefore deserves lots of love, kindness and  compassion for the suffering we and it once had to endure.

We are  the only ones who can administer this kind of holy and wholesome  medicine, and that each time we go on one of our inner healing journeys.  Without attending to the troublesome feelings and diligently working  our way through them, it is impossible to re-connect properly with the  wise one within. Until our inner link with it has been renewed, no  spiritual progress can be made, even though our time for a major leap  forward may have come. That indeed is the reason why the spark of the  Christ spirit is stirring within us. It is a signal from our inner self  that our spiritual nature is ready to start growing and come forth, so  that in due course it can take over our whole being and intuitively  teach us how to make good the spiritual debts we incurred in other  lifetimes.

For as long as we misunderstand the signs our soul is  giving us through the cells of our physical body and when these signals  gradually become ever more powerful, it is only natural that in our fear  we run to the medical profession. However, if we accept the chemicals  they prescribe to suppress the world of our feelings for too long, our  inner Christ Self notices with sadness that there is no room at this  particular inn – our heart – for Its holy child to be born. But because  it loves us, it keeps on knocking. Time and again it tries to gain  access to our consciousness and heart, in the hope that one day we shall  be able to grasp what is happening to us. When that moment has arrived,  we want nothing else but making it welcome and inviting it in, because  all it wants to do is guide and protect us once again, the way the  Christ Spirit has always done since long before we, its small earthly  counterpart, were released into our present existence for the first  time.

Our spirit and soul are joyous because it wants to show us  the way home into the conscious awareness of our true nature and oneness  with God. The Christ Spirit is the living God within, who is the only  authority who knows when the moment of our release from the need for  being educated on the Earth plane draws to its close. It knows how much  we had to endure during Earth’s trials and tribulations, because it is  part of us and accompanies us wherever we go. Down the lowest levels of  life it has taken us and now wishes to take us up to experiencing ever  higher ones. To bring us the joyous tidings that will put an end to our  sorrows and suffering is the reason for its insistence on rattling ever  more forcefully the door of our inner dungeon.

The Christ Spirit,  the living God within, is the knight in shining armour, who comes  riding on the white steed of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, to rouse us –  its earthly counterpart – from our sleeping beauty slumbers. We do well  to pay attention and listen, but for as long as we fail to understand  what it wants to tell us, our spirit’s joy will remain our earthly  self’s sorrow. This clearly shows that joy and sorrow are of equal  value. Yet, even if we placed a value on them like we do on gold and  silver, as our journey through life continues, this could not stop us  from constantly rising and falling from joy into sorrow and back again  into joy, as that is a necessary part of our earthly lessons.

In  truth joy and sorrow are two sides of the same coin. Both are  unavoidable parts of the duality of our nature and existence. Let me  illustrate this with an example: when a loved one departs from this  plane and moves into the world of spirit, those left behind on our side  of the veil of consciousness wail and weep, while the ones on the other  side celebrate their reunion with laughter and joy. And it’s only  natural that, when yet another one who is dear to us takes their leave,  the more thoughtful ones in our midst begin to ask themselves questions  like: ‘What is the sense and purpose of all our coming and going, in and  out of this life? Where do we come from and where are we going to? What  is the point of all our striving to achieve, when everything is wiped  out and lost at the end in any case? What could be the meaning of it? Is  there some?’

This is how during periods of great sorrow and  sadness, especially bereavements, even the most closed off human hearts  begin to open up. It is a time when God and the Angels are drawing very  close and small cracks appear in the emotional coat of armour we  normally wear. Through them God’s light, in the form of wisdom and  understanding, begins to seep and penetrate our consciousness and to  those who are ready to receive them, they bring the gift of an increased  understanding of life and its processes, in particular death.


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All About Faith’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow – Part F

Dreaming Of A World Without Fear
*_





​It  seems to me that all human beings are rather fearful creatures – with  the exception of those who are in denial and/or out of touch with the  world of their feelings, possibly suppressed by the chemicals supplied  by the pharmaceutical industry. This is hardly surprising when one  considers the pathway we have had to walk in the course of many  lifetimes.  For as long as our earthly self remains unaware of where we  once have come from and one day will be returning to, this is  unavoidable in my view. However, our fears and anxieties are no longer  necessary once we are aware again of our true nature. They are then  surplus to requirement and their soul memories are waiting to be  sloughed off and peeled off, layer upon layer, like old skins that have  quite literally been outgrown. I  dream of a world where no-one lives in fear. Utopia? I believe that it  surely will come when only awakened spirits and souls will be allowed to  reincarnate into Earth life, to act as her guardians and keepers. In  the course of working with and dissolving every last one of our  anxieties and apprehensions, we let go of our false beliefs and replace  them with God’s eternal wisdom and truth. Our faith in the goodness of  life and its Creator is restored and that enables us to wholeheartedly  make our contribution towards creating our new world where fear is no  longer known, right here on the Earth.

For a very long time I  have been doing my best to help it come into being. How about you?  Should you not know how to go about it, ask God and the Angels to assist  you and then, over the coming days follow your natural inclinations.  You will be amazed at how many different pointers will be coming your  way from here, there and everywhere, only apparently out of nowhere. To  speed matters along, whenever you can, consciously take deep breaths  while quietly and inwardly saying to yourself: ‘I breathe in God’s light  and life. I breathe out the Divine breath. It deeply penetrates all  spheres and forms of life with love, light, peace and healing.’

Doing  this is your contribution towards the blessing and healing of all life.  The more you practise the better you will be able to feel the Divine  fire in your heart, like a rod of light that charges you with renewed  strength and courage to tackle all things that come your way. Whenever  you are weary and tired physically, do this breathing and you will be  amazed how it blows away your weariness and fills your whole being  vitality. All of this is part of restoring our loving union with the  Source of all being, and we are on the road to gaining mastery over our  whole being, life itself and in due course also over old age.

This  attunement with our Creator renews and heals every part of our being,  not merely our physical body. Therefore, as many times per day as  possible breathe in and out deeply and affirm: ‘I breathe in love and I  breathe out peace. Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am sending  them into the farthest and remotest corners of all of Creation for the  blessing and healing of all life.’ What greater joy could there be for  any human being than being involved with this?

Whatever you are  occupied with, remind yourself from time to time that our thinking  patterns and perspective of life are largely responsible for whether any  given situation brings us joy or sorrow. These things in turn depend on  the present state of our evolutionary development. For as long as we  believe that Earth life is all there is to humankind’s existence, we are  frightened and likely to shed tears at the thought of our own departure  from it, as well as that of our loved ones. Yet, once we are again  aware of our true spiritual nature, the idea of leaving this plane  brings a smile to our face, because we then look forward to our release  into the greater freedom of the spirit world. This by no means is an  indication that we are wishing our time of the Earth away.

Knowing  that in truth a high and holy destiny awaits all of us is the key to  eternal happiness and a joy that is so great that it radiates from the  Heavens down to the Earth. Our right attitude towards the purpose and  meaning of life empowers us to consciously bring forth ever more of the  best that is within us, and to live and strive mainly for the concerns  of the spirit, while the earthly ones move into second place. The more  we realise that our whole being forever works and rests in the  consciousness of God’s infinite light, love and wisdom, the happier and  more joyful we and our life become.

Being aware that we are on  the homeward bound leg of our earthly education, we rest safely in the  knowledge that no matter what may still have to happen on our planet, we  and it rest securely in God’s loving hands. Independent of what may  ever befall our physical bodies and Mother Earth’s physical  manifestation, our spirit and soul shall forever be kept out of harm’s  way. The Great White Father/Mother Spirit with its Angels and Masters,  and our friends and helpers in the world of light, will always be  standing behind us, walking with us and holding our hands, to protect us  and guide us unharmed through whatever we shall be expected to do.

The  six-pointed star is the symbol of a perfected human being, whose male  and female, upper and lower aspects have joined forces and are healed  into one. Throughout the ages this star has been used by many cultures  and civilisations in historical, religious and cultural contexts, for  example in Hanafism, Raelianism, Judaism, Hinduism and occultism. The  star represents the fact that all of us contain a spark of the Christ  spirit, though at first only in seed form. Everybody’s new lifetime  brings endless opportunities for awakening the Divine flicker from its  slumber, so it can begin to grow in our heart and we eventually become  aware the Christ Spirit, the living God within, is as much part of us as  it is of everybody else.

This is a development of the human  heart, the seat of love and warmth, wisdom and understanding. The heart  is at the apex of the upwards pointing triangle of the star, which  represents the lower earthly self with its mind and intellect, both are  of the head. When this part of our nature is too much left to its own  devices and still lacks the coo-operation of the mind in the heart, the  small self functions cannot help functioning in increasingly cold and  detached ways. For the healthy and happy functioning of our whole being,  head and heart need to be united and learn how to work together. 

In  God, and therefore also in both genders of our race, the intellect is  masculine and the heart represents the feminine aspect. During the time  of the patriarchy and its purely male orientated religions, the  masculine detached itself ever further from its feminine counterpart.  Once upon a time these two parts had been one. This separation has been  the cause of all our world’s problems of the past. The suffering it  brought to each one of us individually, and collectively to our world,  is humankind’s sorrow and the joy of those in the higher and highest  realms of life. The awakened ones in our world rejoice with them,  because they know that a great evolutionary cycle is closing and a vast  chapter of earthly education for many of us has run its course.

For  this Heaven and Earth join in a chorus of praise and thanksgiving to  the highest. And the Angels, God’s messengers, rejoice for each one of  us who comes home into the awareness of their true nature and are ready  to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. As on the  inner level all life is one, they are part of us and at all times  standing by our side, waiting for someone to request their help. The Sun  or the Christ sphere is the state of life from which each one of us  once emerged. And the Angels would like us to know that it would be  wrong to think of it as something towards we are travelling, although in  a way this is exactly what we are doing.

Even while we are still  spiritually closed off, we are capable of perceiving – if only faintly –  the glory of our true home, the Christ sphere. Regardless of how far  our journey on the evolutionary pathway through life ever took us away  from our source, the memory of it had been programmed so deeply into our  consciousness that it could never be lost. That’s why, when things get  rough and we feel as if we were lost in our present existence, a  powerful yearning for a more beautiful and more peaceful world overcomes  us. If it did not exist on the inner level of life, inside us, we would  not be able to feel such longing. The vision of this place may become  obscured and almost lost, but never quite. In times of great need, grief  and anguish our spirit and soul longs for and reaches out to its  Creator.

A great hunger and thirst for the highest levels of  life, our true home, overcomes us in those moments and we pine for God’s  presence. This is an indication that God’s life, the Universal Sun  behind the Sun, the Christ Spirit, is an integral part of us and dwells  in our being. It is a state of life which resides in the heart of the  Sun and consists of nothing but light. The more often we reflect and  meditate upon it, the stronger the conviction grows in us, until it  fills our whole being, that this is where we belong, because it is our  true home and source.

Our earthly mind is the rational, logical,  analytical and scientifically thinking part of us. As it is designed to  help us understand and come to terms with the material plane of life, it  is not very helpful in this homecoming process and frequently gets in  its way. It needs bearing in mind though that the earthly mind is but a  small part of our whole mind. When we have become sufficiently evolved  to be allowed to move on to higher learning on other levels of  existence, a quickening of consciousness takes place in us and we  develop a new sensitivity towards and an awareness of the spiritual  forces behind the outer manifestations of Earth life. In spite of the  fact that this world is invisible to earthly eyes, our heart and inner  self know it well and have no difficulties recognising it.
 Recommended Reading:​ 1.     ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’​ 2.       ‘Colonising New Planets’  
​ 
​ From‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part G
*_
​ _*God’s Powers Are In Us
*_
_*




*_​ God’s powers of creation and destruction  are also in us. As above, so below. For all of us this is of much  greater importance than we may presently think. We do well to remind  ourselves frequently that our thoughts create our reality, that in fact  today’s thoughts bring to us tomorrow’s reality. We are responsible for  the present state of our world and everything that is happening. All of  us together created it through the irresponsible thinking and behaviour  patterns of past lifetimes that resulted in raping, plundering and  exploiting for selfish material gains Mother Earth’s precious resources,  which are intended to provide for all her children in equal measure. 

Wise ones appreciate that none of this means that you and I generated  our world’s latest disasters with the thoughts of this lifetime. They  know that every mishap that befalls our planet was brought about by the  negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns of billions of  human souls in billions of past lifetimes. Every one of us has to  experience the same things. This in the first place takes us down to  life’s lowest levels and from there, in the course of many lifetimes,  eventually each one of us moves up to continue our studies on the  highest planes.

Spiritually, darkness is ignorance and not knowing, and light is  knowing. Hence the term enlightenment. Over the past thirty years or so,  by working my way through layer upon layer of my inner darkness in a  slow and painful process, it has transmuted itself into the wisdom and  understanding that now fills my conscious awareness and is constantly  increasing. This light is what I have been sharing with you, my readers,  on an ongoing basis for all those years. I think of each one of you as  my friend and as an important part of my spiritual family, and I thank  you all and bless you for your support. 

Please allow me to draw your attention once more to the fact that my  writings express my beliefs and my reality and truth. Naturally, I can  only speak for myself and you alone can decide what yours are. Whether  you are as yet aware of this or not, you are responsible, not only for  yourself but also for the state of our world. What kind of future  conditions do you wish to create for us and our planet? With the help of  your inner guidance you are the only one who can decide whether my  truth could also be yours. As it is the only authority in the whole of  Creation that will never mislead you or let you down in any way, knock  at its door and ask. Whilst listening to or reading anything, it pays to  listen to our inner world. You have found truth when a feeling rises  from there that says: ‘This makes sense. It is right.’

From the evolutionary point I have reached by now, I can see that there  is nothing wrong with us and our world. God designed us to be exactly  the way we are. We are not some kind of messy random appearance or  cosmic joke. We have been carefully placed in this life so that we may  learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are,  because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants us to be.  The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC,  wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect the  Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, but they are  particles of this perfection.’ To help us bring forth this perfection  from within, all that is required from us is that we should act in kind  and loving ways and give of our best in all situations. Through this  constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the  very core of our being into the outer self, until it finally has taken  over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own right.

To my mind, nothing in our world makes any sense until one begins to  perceive the greater picture. When one does, everything starts to fall  into place. As mentioned earlier, the creative as well as the  destructive powers of God are also in us. The entire point of our  earthly education is to show us how these forces work out and manifest  themselves in the realities of a physical environment, like the Earth.  Our planet is a training ground, no more and no less, where in the  course a many lifetimes each one of us must learn how to handle the  powers within them safely and in a masterly fashion. Through our  behaviour in thoughts, words and actions we have to prove that we have  achieved this goal, before it is safe to let us loose on handling the  affairs of the Cosmos.

Everything evil in our world has always been a demonstration to what  depths the human evolutionary pathway can and indeed has to descend –  and that for all of us, without exception – at some stage of our  development. The evil that is with us at present shows us how things  turn out when they are handled in opposition to the first law of life,  which is love and everything that is good, right and beautiful. Wise  ones are willing to learn from watching the evil they see round them.  Accepting that they too have the same darkness within helps them to  consciously decide that they never, ever shall want to be dragged down  to such depths of experience. By bringing forth the highest and the best  within them and using it to alleviate the ignorance and suffering of  their world, step by step they are climbing the evolutionary ladder of  life that is sure to lead them up to the Highest.

Such wise ones refuse to sit in judgement of those who are still  involved in the lesson of exploring the lowest aspects of their nature.  They thank their lucky Star, their Highest Self, that they have dealt  with that part of their education and are already on the ascending  evolutionary spiral of life, whose trail eventually leads all of us back  into the conscious awareness of our true nature and relationship with  God. They feel safe in the knowledge that a vast sphere of life  interpenetrates humankind’s earthly existence and that in this world  there are kind and loving beings, the Angels and Master, spiritual  guides and helpers. They are God’s messengers, who are guiding and  protecting humankind. All of them are working together to help us and  our world move ever onwards and upwards in God’s great evolutionary plan  for all life and lifeforms. 

Wise ones thank the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for  providing this invisible life force, which is at work behind all  physical manifestations of life, from its lowest aspects upwards to its  highest. It is constantly beavering behind the scenes of Earth’s visible  life and is doing the same on all other planets. Splendid isolation  exists nowhere in the whole of Creation, and there is no separation  between any form of life. On the inner level of life everything is  blended together in one harmonious whole. To ensure the outworking of  the great plan, God’s power, wisdom and love are at work behind  everything that ever seemed to be wrong, evil and destructive in our  world. It always has been and forever will be the guiding and protecting  force that links together all forms of life. 

This is the power that in the end makes all crooked corners straight and  brings something good out of every last bit of apparent evil. It heals  all our wounds in mind, body, spirit and soul, and uplifts and  transmutes hatred into love, fears and anxieties into total faith and  trust, and sorrow and sadness into joy and laughter. And we give thanks  and praise for it to You, Great Spirit, and all Your helpers. 
 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part H

*_​ _*Take These Broken Wings*_





​ 
Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Mend our broken spiritual wings and show us
The beauty and wonder 
Of the spirit realm,
Your world.

Amen

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’
​ 
 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Joy And Sorrow - *__*Part I
*_
​ _*Call Me By My True Names
*_​ 




​ Do not say I shall depart tomorrow
Or that I have never been, 
As every day I newly arrive.
When you look deeply you can see 
That I do so every moment.
I am the buds on flowers and trees, 
The baby bird who with fragile wings, 
Learns to sing and fly when leaving the nest.
I am every caterpillar that crawls
And in the jewels that are still hidden in rocks.

I arrive so that I may experience Myself
Through each one of you,
In our laughing and crying,
Fearing and hoping.
And the rhythm of My heart is 
The birth and death of all living things.

I am the mayfly that metamorphoses on the river,
The bird who with the arrival of spring
Is nourished by the mayfly.
I am the frog who swims happily in its pond
And the snake in the grass that silently
Approaches the frog and devours it. 

I am the starving child who is all skin and bones, 
And whose legs are as thin as bamboo sticks.
I am in the arms merchant who distributes
His death bringing wares throughout your world,
And I am in those who are maimed and killed by them.
I am the refugee girl or woman on a small boat who,
After having been raped by sea pirates,
Throws herself into the ocean and drowns.

But I am also the pirate who fails to respect and love others, 
Because the Divine spark in his heart has not yet
Woken from its slumbers and so
His inner eyes are still closed.
I am the member of a politburo
Who has more power than is good for him.
And I am the man who redeems himself 
For what he did to others in previous lifetimes, 
By dying in one of this man’s forced labour camps,
The same as he one day will be doing 
At the end of one of his earthly sojourns. 

My joy is like spring. 
Its warmth makes flowers 
Open and bloom in all walks of life.
And My pain is like a river of tears, 
So great that it fills all the oceans.
Please call Me by My true names, 
So I can hear My laughter and crying at once.
When at last I re-awaken to My true nature
And doors of compassion and love in My heart open,
I recognise that in truth My joy and sorrow are one.

Thich Nhat Hanh
Vietnamese Zen Buddhist Monk and Peace Activist
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part One
*_

_*Footprints
*_​ _*




*_​ One night in dreamtime I saw the Master Jesus
Walking in solitude along a golden beach.
He looked just like the artists of our world 
Have been depicting him since the Middle Ages,
With long hair and beard, 
A flowing white robe and sandals on his feet.

‘Come with Me,’ he said.
Glad to follow his invitation, 
We walked for a while and 
All we were leaving behind were our footprints.
Across the wet sand covered in seaweeds we wandered
And over some rock pools, where I imagined 
Even the tiniest creatures would be
Thrilled by his passing.

After a pause I dared to ask timidly:
‘Who are You, Master?
‘Am I seeing you in the past,
When you walked by another sea?
Or are you showing me a future time,
When you will reappear in our world, 
To save and redeem all those who followed you,
While those who don’t have to burn in the
Eternal fires of hell?’
​ His reply seemed to be coming to me from   the primal darkness of humankind’s first beginnings, but finally he   pointed me in the direction of how each and every one of God’s children   of the Earth will eventually be able to fulfil their highest potential   by seeking and finding wholeness and perfection. His first words were:   ‘No, my child, it’s not at all like that. I am the I Am, a   representation of the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who for a long   time has been communicating with you through the words of a legend. In   days gone by, for wise reasons this was necessary. And so it was done   with the help of a tale that became known to you and your world as the   Jesus story. 

‘However, now that you have reached the Age of Aquarius, ever more of   you are spiritually mature enough to understand the truth. And that   truth is that I am a thoughtform who never existed on the physical plane   of life. I was created by a tale that was so convincing that millions   of people in earthly life in the end believed me to be a real being,  who  once had walked in their midst. If you are wise, as I believe you  are  or I would not have come to you in this way, do not hang around,   procrastinate and wait for someone to come and wave a magic wand to save   and redeem you. It will not happen, so get going by taking   responsibility for yourself and begin with saving and redeeming   yourself. The first and most important step on this road is watching   carefully every one of your thoughts, words and actions. The main law of   life is love and all other laws radiate out from this one. For as long   as everything you think and do is in keeping with the Universal laws,   God’s laws, you have nothing to worry about. 

‘Instead of pursuing selfish hopes and dreams, which in your present   existence can only ever be of a temporary and passing nature, wise ones   seek to work for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. They   strive to enlighten humankind to release it from its dungeon of   ignorance and do their share of dispersing the clouds of false beliefs,   prejudices and superstitions that have been darkening the horizons of   your world for long enough. Wise ones never forget that in truth they   are serving all life and working for Eternity and that in any case, that   which is good for the whole also benefits them.

‘The legend of my life and death was created by the Highest Forces of   life, to prepare you for the fact that in truth each one of you is the   long promised son/daughter of God, the saviour and redeemer of all   humankind, who would one day appear in person on the Earth plane. This   person is none other than you. The Universal laws decree that everything   has to return to its source. Naturally, this also applies to   thoughtforms of any kind. Each one of them eventually has to reabsorbed   into the heart energy of its creator. In my case this will not be   difficult, as I am the personification of love, a symbolism for the   highest and noblest aspects of humankind’s nature. 

‘You assimilate me and my energies when you accept me as a thoughtform   and a metaphor that describes the best part of your being. For a long   time it had to remain invisible, even to your own eyes, but now the time   is right for becoming aware of your Divine characteristics and taking   possession of them, for they are your inheritance. It is your  birthright  to bring them forth by applying them in real life situations  to every  of your daily tasks and encounters. By taking charge of every  part of  your being and doing your share of establishing God’s kingdom  on the  Earth by making your world a more agreeable place for all, with  the  passing of time you become ever more whole and holy. Slowly but  surely  you evolve into a Master soul and by the end of your present  lifetime  you will have become a Christed one in your own right and all  parts of  your being shall be healed. 

‘To illustrate the various stages of this development to you has always   been the true purpose and meaning of the legend of me and my life. It   came into being to reveal to you your highest potential and the things   each one of you too will be able to achieve in the fullness of time, as   well as the wonders and miracles that are still waiting to be performed   through you. The myth of me was presented to your world in the format  of  a picture book. In due course it would be discarded by all those who   have matured into spiritual adulthood and therefore are ready to  become  aware of their hidden self, their very own Christ nature and its   characteristics. And that is the tool which in the fullness of time  will  enable each one of you to fulfil their highest potential as a true   daughter/son of the Highest.

‘You are co-creators with God and like our Creator, you are constantly   in the process of creating something. Just the same as God, you are   ultimately responsible for each one of your creations. Any writers among   you, when they become aware of this, do well to consider carefully  what  kind of beings they wish to create for populating their stories,  as  each one of them in the end has to be reabsorbed into your being.’ 
Thou shalt know Him when He comes,
Not by any din of drums,
Nor the vantage of His airs,
Nor by anything He wears,
Neither by His crown, nor His gown.
His presence shall be known to you 
By the peace and harmony
His awakening creates in you.

Created by Anon. 
Ca. 1500
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’
•    ‘Flying On Eagle’s Wings’
​
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Two

*_​ _*My Direct Line With God
*_
_*




*_​ The Universal Christ is the only born  Son/Daughter of the great Father/Mother of all life, in whom we are all  one. S/he is the wise one in you and me, the living God within, who for a  very long time could only communicate with us and our world through the  metaphors and symbols of the legends that with the passing of time  appeared in our world. The life story of the master Jesus was the most  recent one.

The Angels and Masters from the highest  levels of life are in charge of us and our world. They are the ones who  brought these tales to us. Now they want us to become aware that all of  us are sparks of the Christ Spirit’s great light, and that the time has  come for these tiny lights to wake from their slumber. As this has been  happening for quite a while, many of us are by now communicating with  the Christ Spirit through having established their own direct line from  His/Her heart to theirs. 

This is done by simply tuning the receiver/transmitter station of our  earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest in our times of prayers  and meditations, also quiet reflections when we are searching for the  purpose and meaning of our existence. In this quest we may ask ourselves  questions like: ‘Is there a God? *’, ‘Why is there so much suffering in  our world? *, ‘Why do bad things happen to good people? * or ‘Will  Jesus really ever come again and save us and our world? * 

The reception of our direct line gradually gets stronger and clearer the  more we practise. For me the breakthrough came when one fine day I  found myself praying: ‘O great Father/Mother of all life, my whole being  seems to be filled with fears and anxieties and I have so many bad  habits that are causing me lots problems. I wish I could just hand them  over to you. Can You please take them from me?’ For a while there was no  reply, but then quite magically I perceived a small still voice that  was speaking to me, from deep within my own being. That must be the  voice of my conscience, the living God within, I thought to myself  because I had often heard people mention this concept, without  understanding what was meant.

The voice replied: ‘There never was a man by the name of Jesus who  walked in earthly life. He has always represented the God aspect of  everyone’s own nature. The Angels gave this legend to your world because  it was too early for the mass of people to find out, at that time, that  each one of you in truth is a spark of Me, The Universal Christ, and  therefore a young God in the making. Although you are My beloved child,  it’s not for me to take any of the things you mentioned from you. If I  did, you would never learn anything. Is that what you really want? If  you wish to grow into the person you would like to be, you have to be  willing to do the work that is necessary for the changing of your  thinking and behaviour patterns. You alone can do this and as a reward  your character make-up evolves into a better and higher one that’s more  to your liking. The same as I cannot change you, you cannot change  others, only yourself.’

On another occasion I pleaded: ‘Please, make my handicapped child into a  healthy and normal one.’ To my disappointment once again the Christ  reacted with a clear: ‘No!’ Then he continued: ‘Through the experiences  this state brings with it you are taking part in some invaluable lessons  and at the same time redeeming some of your karmic debts. I would not  want to take any of this from you. You need to know that both of you  yourselves have chosen this particular pathway. When you were resting  and recuperating in the world of spirit, your spirit and soul and that  of the one who is your disabled child in this lifetime agreed to it, as  this would enable both of you to learn and grow stronger through the  experiences that would be coming your way as a result of your decision. 

‘Spirit and soul is the innermost core of every human being. They are  part of Me and therefore immortal and eternal, untouchable and  indestructible, the same as I am. Rest assured that even though at  present your child is disabled, nothing will ever hurt, harm or destroy  its true being. I hope that knowing that the whole experience is serving  such a high and holy purpose will enable you to patiently endure  whatever comes your way.’ I replied: ‘Knowing everything I know now, I  would not want to do anything else. But can you help me by granting me  the gift of Your Divine patience.’ Alas, the Christ replied: ‘This too  cannot be given. It has to grow and emerge from within you, through  working your way through the trials and tribulations that are coming  your way in earthly life because of the karmic debts you brought with  you from previous lifetimes.’

Undeterred by what I had heard so far, I pleaded: ‘My loved ones are my  safety. Why do you take them from me? Why do they have to leave me and  die? Can’t you just make them stay? Why do you give them to me, only to  take them away?’ To this the Christ replied: ‘My dear child, understand  that whenever a loved one goes from you, they are by no means dead. They  merely have moved into a different dimension of life where they are not  even asleep, but alive and well. Their passing first of all reminds you  of your own mortality and that the span of every lifetime is limited.  Furthermore it demonstrates to you that true security is impossible to  find in earthly life, never in the people who walk with you or in  earthly possessions. It only exists with Me and everything that happens  on the higher and highest levels that is the background of your present  existence. 

‘Rejoice, My child, and revel in the knowledge that there is no death  and that no-one ever dies. There is only transformation and moving on to  a different level of existence and that is all. You loved ones were  given to you for a multitude of reasons, but the main one is to assist  your learning how to love others unselfishly and respect them. When you  have reached a more advanced stage of your development, this lesson will  include learning to love wisely and with detachment, the way I love  each one of you. You will then be able to find out through your own  experiences that love is eternal and can conquer anything, even death.  When one of the Angels of Death has carried someone you love into your  other world, nothing needs to change between the two of you. Whatever  you have been to each other in this lifetime, you can continue to be, if  you so wish, forever. 

‘Now that you know that none of your relationships finish with the death  of a person’s physical body, as your time for departure from the  earthly plane draws closer do your best to leave only good connections  behind. Make special efforts to improve difficult ones, for they will  accompany you until every last one of the issues that are outstanding  between you have been resolved. Whatever is left unfinished in one  lifetime has to be completed in another. Where you have sinned, you will  have to make good, and any wounds you have received or inflicted upon  someone in one of your lifetimes eventually have to be healed by you.  Until the last one of the karmic chains and shackles that exist between  you and others have been dissolved through forgiveness, love and respect  for each other, your energies will remain unsuitable for moving on to  more elevated levels of experience.

‘Take heart and do not allow yourself be intimidated by any of the  above. No matter how difficult anything that comes your way may turn  out, the Angels and I shall always be with you, to guide and protect  you. So, go in peace, My beloved child, and rest securely in the  knowledge that you and your loved ones always have been and forever will  be safely held in My loving arms. Because you are eternal beings, your  learning is going to continue forever. Send as many loving thoughts as  you like to those who are ready to depart from your plane of life. But  then let them go and give them the freedom to attend their lessons of a  different kind that are waiting for them, the same as you have to deal  with yours in earthly life. How else could either of you grow in wisdom  and understanding other than through the new experiences that are  waiting for both of you?’

 * Recommended Reading:
• ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•  ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Tale Of The Fig Tree’​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Three

You Are A Precious Jewel
*_
​ _*




*_​ One  evening after a particularly trying  day, at bedtime I prayed: ‘Please,  give me happiness!’ The Universal  Christ as the living God within me  replied: ‘Though the blessings I  give each one of you are many, the true  and lasting joy * human beings  are hoping to get from people and  earthly things is part of the  illusion of life in physicality. They are  not meant to be found there,  only in the renewal of your awareness that  you are one with Me, always  have been and forever will be. In due course  this can bring you a kind  of happiness that is beyond all earthly  understanding. It’s very simple  to find. All you have to do is reach out  for the Angels and Me, take  our hands and walk with us. This is the  ultimate happiness that can be  found in your present existence and that,  My dear child, is what you  have always been seeking. You could never  find it in the past, for the  simple reason that you did not know what  you were looking for. 

Another day I was in great discomfort and  prayed: ‘Please, relieve me  of this pain!’ To this the Christ responded  with: ‘Each one of My  children of the Earth has to become familiar with  pain. Until you have  gone through painful experiences yourself, it is  impossible for you to  know the depth of another’s suffering and because  of this the Divine  qualities of empathy and compassion cannot be born in  you. That’s why a  measure of suffering and worldly cares are essential  parts of every  human being’s earthly education. They are My Divine  teaching aids that  in due course help to begin the unfolding of the  characteristics of  your own Christ nature. Without them your energies  would never be right  for being fully re-united with me. 

‘Therefore,  instead of complaining, rejoice! The more profound your  struggles and  the deeper your pain, the more thoroughly your energies  are cleansed and  purified and the closer your spirit and soul can be  drawn into Mine.  That is how, though for a long time unbeknown to your  small earthly  self, your consciousness expands and your soul grows.  Naturally, this  can only come about through each living their own  lives, gathering their  own experiences and learning from them, feeling  their feelings, sadness  as much as joy and happiness as much as pain. 

‘Whenever  something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear, wherever  you may find  yourself, never despair, but reach out for the hands of  the Angels and  Me, call for us and never doubt that that we are hearing  you and will  come to the rescue by supporting you with our courage and  strength. It  will always be with those who ask. We are glad to help  you work your way  through every one of your experiences, joyful and sad  ones alike. And  although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life  and knowledge,  each one of you is a many-faceted jewel, priceless,  precious and loved  beyond compare and of immense value to me. You are  one of the most  beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and I am the  gardener, who prunes  you constantly, so that you may flower and mature  and at the right time  bear fruits and bring a rich harvest. ’ *

Never mind, I thought  to myself. I’ll try again with something more  general, so ventured  forth: ‘Please, give me only the things of life I  enjoy.’ The Christ  replied: ‘My dearly beloved child of the Earth isn’t  it blessing enough  that I have created you and given you life? From  love you have come and  to love you are now returning, for love is My  true nature and you being a  spark of me, it is also yours. You are on  the Earth plane, so that in  the fullness of time you will find and  enter into My wisdom and truth.  The more this gift comes your way, the  better you will be able to  recognise that in truth everything in the  whole of Creation is a loving  sacrifice from Me, and that this includes  all things, people and every  experience that already have come your  way and will continue to do so in  the future.

Everything the Christ said was making a great deal  of sense to me and  so I prayed: ‘I would like to love others the way you  love me. Can you  help me with that please?’ With a sigh of relief the  Christ Spirit  replied: ‘Ah! At last, My child, you are getting the idea  of why you  have been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime,  namely for  learning to love wisely. If you want to become more and more  like Me,  it’s simplicity itself. The only thing you have to do is love   everything to your heart’s content that each new day brings to you and   at all times do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest. And this   is true for every human being, not just you.

‘So go in peace  now, My child. Walk into your world and enjoy  everything that’s in it,  for you are as much part of it as I am.  Therefore, accept and love it  whole-heartedly. All I expect of each one  of My children of the Earth  that, by the time the end of your earthly  education comes round, you  will behave in a manner that befits an  apprentice God. Making your  contribution towards transforming your  world into a safer and more  beautiful, peaceful and loving place for  everything that shares it with  you, shows the Angels and me how close  you presently are to this goal. 

‘Even  if some days you can give someone nothing but a smile, a hug or a  kind  and encouraging word, sometimes maybe only a loving thought,  every  effort counts and makes you worthy of being called one of My  children.  And whatever you do and wherever the roads of your life may  take you,  never forget that with the Angels and Me all things are  possible. Never  be fooled by mere surface words like ‘impossible’. As  soon as you invite  us into any kind of situation, that word turns into  ‘I am possible’ *.

‘Yet,  if I did all the things human beings ask for in their prayers and   fulfilled every one of their wishes during the early part of their   earthly curriculum, it would be impossible for the petitioners to make   progress on their evolutionary journey. In due course the experiences of   this pathway take each one of you from being a mere earthling into a   healer and lightbringer and eventually a young God, each in their own   right. From your present developmental point this may still be hard to   imagine, but that is the direction in which all of you, without   exception, are travelling. Would you want to deprive yourself of such a   high and holy destiny? That surely cannot be what you want.

‘The  law of life is evolution and that means spiritual unfoldment. To  protect  you from some of the desires of your earthly nature and against  your  development as a spiritual being grinding to a complete halt,  many times  the answer to your prayers has to be a clear and simple:  ‘No.’  Progressing on the evolutionary spiral of life is every human  being’s  birthright and each one of you eventually has to find out for  themselves  that living in and with Me requires the total surrender into  My loving  hands of your whole being, of everything you own and are.  That’s what  you are doing when you apply the gifts I have bestowed upon  you to do  all you can to support the spiritual advance of your whole  world and  everything that is taking part in it. 

‘Don’t worry about what  other people are doing. Apart from giving them a  helping hand when they  are asking for it, their concerns are not  yours. They have their own  pathway to walk and lessons to learn. The  earthly personality you  yourselves created in the course of many  lifetimes is the cross * all  human beings carrying each time they enter  into another earthly  existence. You alone can change it and if you  don’t know how to go about  it, get in touch with us so we can light  your way and guide you to  publications and people who can help you  forward with this. You karmic  debts are part of this cross and, as  mentioned earlier, you are the only  one who can redeem them. The main  task for you at present is minding  your own business, not interfering  with other and through this allowing  them access to My gift of freedom  of choice *. This is an essential part  of learning to love wisely, the  way the Angels and I love you and give  you the freedom to make up your  own mind whether you want our assistance  or not. 

‘When you reflect on your own life and life in general,  you will be  able to observe how it is constantly moving up and down in  rhythmic  waves. That’s why you sometimes find yourself on top of one,  while on  other occasions you have to wade through the depths. Knowing  that life  has to be that way for a wise higher reason, accept everything  that  comes your way and rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you  reach  a deep point, you are sure to rise again. Do your best and rest   assured that the Angels and I will always be happy to do the rest, if   you but ask for it. We bless each one of you and will forever be keeping   you safe.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Four

Who Is The Wise One Within?

*_​ _*




*_​ Many times I had heard it said that our  inner guidance is the wise one or living God within, who knows the  answers to anything we may ever wish to find out. Time and again the  following popped into my mind: ‘That’s all very well for people to say,  but can this really be? If it is, I would like to know what’s behind  it.’ There was nothing for it but to find out from the horse’s mouth, if  that’s not too disrespectful an expression in this context. Eager to  peer into the secrets of what goes on in the spiritual background of our  earthly existence, as soon as I could be sure of being undisturbed for a  sufficient length of time, I went into reflective mode and prayed that I  would like to ask a rather unusual question. 

My prayer must have tuned the receiver/transmitter station of my earthly  mind into the right frequency because a small still voice within me  said: ‘Would you like to talk with Me?’ ‘If You have the time, I would  be most grateful,’ I replied. ‘All Eternity is mine and yours also and  that leaves both of us plenty of time for everything. Go ahead, what is  it you want to know?’ Encouraged by this, I ventured forth: ‘I know You  are my inner guidance, but who and what are You. And just as important  who and what am I?’ 

The wise one responded: ‘I am the spirit of the Universal Christ, your  Highest or God Self, in whom all human beings are one. I always have  been and forever will be your inner teacher and guide. From the moment  of your creation I have accompanied you and, unbeknown to you for many  lifetimes, I have constantly been trying to communicate with you through  what became known to humankind as the small still voice of conscience.

‘You are a spark of My light and  therefore My child. All My characteristics are also yours and each one  of you represents a different aspect of Me. Your relationship with Me is  quite unlike the one with your earthly parents. As each one of you is a  unique individual in its own right, you could never be a replica or  carbon copy of them. You came through them, but you are not of them and  that could only happen because your energies were compatible with theirs  and the lessons you were going to take part in were similar to theirs.  Never forget that they, the same as you, have their own pathway to walk,  lessons to learn and karmic debts to pay, which cannot be the same as  yours. * 

‘‘Even in the case of  twins that does not change. By this I do not mean  lovers who like to think of themselves as ‘twin flames’, but people who  were born at the same time in the same place and within a short time of  each other. Although they look alike on the outside and will always  have a strong psychic connection with each other, they are still two  unique individuals within. In spite of the facts that their astrological  birthcharts are just about identical, each has its own predestined  pathway to walk. 

As early as at the moment when twins take their first breath of their  new earthly lifetime, numerology can shed light on the differences  between the two newly-borns. The energies of the planet that rules each  letter of their first names can provide clues about the character and  inclinations of the earthly personality each one developed independently  from the other one in previous lifetimes. They have brought their own  with them, so they can continue their evolutionary task of improving and  polishing their character make-up.

‘Earthly parents believe that they are the ones who are choosing their  children’s names. But in truth the name of every child that enters the  earthly plane is given to the parents intuitively by the Angelic  hierarchy. At My will and command they are in charge of the great plan  of life and the zillions of smaller plans within it, for example that of  your whole world and another one for every one of its inhabitants of  the kingdoms of humans, animals and plants alike. The Angels supervise  the development of even the minutest aspects of each one of them.

‘Every human being, when it eventually has reached a sufficiently high  evolutionary level, is going to represent a different part of Me. No two  of you will ever be alike and although during some of your earthly  lifetimes you appear as women and in others as men, on the inner level  each one of you is androgynous, like Me. I am the third aspect of the  Divine Trinity. From My light the Great Father/Mother are bringing all  lifeforms into being. On the inner level of life the Father provides the  initial idea, the prototype or archetype of each species and the wisdom  and love of the Mother decides where and when something should manifest  in physicality. 

‘And that’s how, with His will and power, and Her wisdom and love,  together they create the required matter from My light. This is done by  slowing down its vibrations until the atoms have become sufficiently  dense for My light to appear as matter. This is then shaped and moulded  by the powers of Creation into the desired form. * The Angels and Master  around My throne are in charge of this process. Together with them I  have always been pulling each one of you forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. At the moment of your creation as  earthlings the Divine spark is placed in your heart. After many  lifetimes spent on that plane of life, this tiny light wakes from its  slumbering state and that means the Christ aspect of your nature is  being born. The Jesus legend’s birth of the Christ child is an allegory  of this procedure *.

‘Your physical body acts like a coat of armour for your spirit and soul.  Initially, the vibrations of this body’s atoms are so slow and its  cells are so dense that not the slightest ray of My love in the form of  wisdom and understanding can get through to your innermost being where  your spirit and soul for quite some time are trapped like in a black  box. This is the meaning of the Bible’s ‘the light shines in the  darkness, yet the darkness cannot perceive it. *’ In this state you  experience yourself through following the lowest of the low instincts of  your earthly desire nature and inflicting the results unto those around  you. But for each one of you there eventually comes the first lifetime  when your Karma inflicts upon you the suffering you caused others during  your earlier lifetimes. This means that your time for learning about  the nature of suffering has come. 

‘When, as a result, you are sometimes so deeply in distress that you  have nowhere and no-one left to turn to, in your anguish and despair you  are likely to go down on your knees in the end and pray, maybe for the  first time: ‘Is there someone out there who can help me?’ With words  like these a small chink appears in the armour of your earthly body that  allows the initial minute rays of My wisdom and love to penetrate your  innermost being where your Divine spark is slumbering in the recesses of  your heart. This causes the characteristics of your Christ nature of  love and respect for others and their suffering, compassion and  unselfish love, mercy and forgiveness to begin to stir in your soul at  last. I only work on the frequency of love and as soon as these  qualities are stirring in you, you are able to consciously tune into My  wavelength. 

‘You now have reached the stage of your development when you become  aware of the importance of taking charge of your attitudes and the world  of your feelings. Instead of allowing your emotions to be in charge of  you and run your life for you, every earthling eventually has to become  their master. Wise ones appreciate that it takes but a few seconds to  deeply hurt someone you love and that it may take many years for such  wounds to heal again. Every one of you is taking part in earthly life to  learn to love and every relationship you enter into serves this  purpose. Do not look askance at the difficult ones, for they provide you  with the finest practise grounds imaginable for asking for forgiveness  as well as granting it to others. 

‘Dream your dreams and by all means let it be great ones, but become  aware that they do not require enormous wings, only good landing gear  for grounding them. Now that you know your responsibility for every one  of your thoughts, words and actions, consider very carefully the  information you receive from any source. Pay attention to My reaction to  it and then decide whether it should best be kept to yourself or  whether it might benefit others and they could learn something from it.  Wise ones appreciate that those who plant gossip sooner or later have to  reap a bitter harvest of intrigues and lies in their own lives, and  that those who plant love and consideration for the wellbeing of others,  whilst not overlooking their own needs, are sure to find great  happiness in doing so. As ever, the choice is yours.

‘I created you in My image and everything that is in Me is also in you.  As above, so below. True lasting and eternal happiness cannot be found  in fulfilling earthly goals and ambitions, but only through your  re-union with Me. Nothing gives me greater pleasure than watching those  who, as they strive to bring forth from within themselves My highest  qualities, grow ever more like Me. To these souls I say: ‘Make happiness  a conscious decision. It is up to you whether you wish to be happy and  content with what has been given unto you or whether you make yourself  miserable and ill with envy and jealousy of the things that in your view  are lacking in your life. I have given you the freedom to choose and it  is your duty to exercise and practise this gift whilst using wisdom and  discretion in doing so. As in all things, practice makes perfect. 

‘Whatever you do, bear in mind that in keeping with the laws of the  Universe, My laws, whatever you send out into your world inevitably has  to find its way back to you like a boomerang. That is why those who in  all their dealings are honest and trustworthy with themselves and others  will go far in this life, for in due course nothing but more of the  same can return to them. Those who prefer lying and cheating have to  learn through their own experiences what kind of harvest this is bound  to yield. The way you see everything that is in your life depends on the  personal vision you yourself have thus far developed, in the course of  all your lifetimes. This is the reason why in your world two people can  look at the same thing and perceive it in quite a different way. *  That’s why there is no point in fighting and arguing over varying  opinions and points of view. 

‘Yet, whenever someone needs a shoulder to cry on, do not hesitate to  offer yours. Even though you may sometimes think you cannot go on and  have nothing more to give, because I am part of both of you and your  experiences, I will always provide you with the strength and courage you  need and right words will come to your mind to comfort people and ease  their pain. Be aware that nothing can be achieved by holding on to loved  ones, when the time for their departure from your present existence has  come. As long as there has been love between you and another soul on  the Earth plane, when you willingly let go of each other at the right  moment, on the inner plane of life – to which your loved one has  withdrawn – you will remain together and united in love. 

‘Although love has many different meanings in earthly life, do not allow  the word itself lose its value by over-using it. Loving words are  necessary but loving actions are of much greater importance and value.  They always did and forever will speak louder than anything that is  merely spoken. Above all things learn to be gentle in your human  relationships and forget about arguing the point about anything. Your  small earthly mind belongs to your physical body. Do not allow it to  argue you out of being gentle, kind and loving with anyone you meet.  When tempted to react otherwise, remind yourself that Master souls are  all love and gentleness, humility and kindness. This behaviour alone can  take you through the gate of your present existence into the world of  heavenly light and perfect harmony. There alone can the complete and  perfect love that forgives all because it understands everything. This  is the kind of love your spirit and soul know from My world, the true  home of every human being. It is impossible to find in the wilderness of  earthly life and you long for it in vain there.

‘And now, after everything I have been telling you, I hope you will no  longer find it difficult to love and respect every one of your siblings  in the family of humankind. Independent of anyone’s present status, you  as much as they are many-faceted and precious jewels and each one has  practically unlimited potential. So go forth in peace, My beloved child,  and when you share what I have told you, do not forget to mention that  none of you has to do anything extraordinary to make Me love them. I  love each one of you in just the same way and that is without  reservations, totally and unconditionally. No matter what anyone may do  or what may ever befall them, My love will never change. 

‘Last but not least, tell your brothers and sisters that constantly  remaining in touch with Me is as essential for your spiritual as your  physical wellbeing. Prayers, meditations and quiet reflections are the  quickest and surest ways of tuning into my frequency and reaching Me. I  bless you all, each one.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Truth About Parents’
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘The Light Shines In The Darkness’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Five

*_​ _*The Rose
*_​ _*




*_​ Some say love –
It is a river that drowns the tender reed.
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed.
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance.
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance.
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give.
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely
And the road has been too long,
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong,
Just remember in the winter,
Far beneath the bitter snows,
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Rose’
​
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Asked The Universal Christ – Part Six

*_​ _*Healing Our World
*_​ _*



*_

O Holy Trinity,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother, 
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress of all life and
The Spirit of the Universal Christ 
Is Your only born Son/Daughter.
S/He is the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun,
And the light of all lights,
At the top of the spiritual mountain,
Which all of us are climbing. 

We are Your children of the Earth,
Your people and the sheep of your flock.
Heal us when we’re wounded,
Comfort us when we’re in pain,
Be with us when we’re lonely
And strengthen us when we’re weak.
May Your trusted Angels and Masters,
Guides and helpers in the world of light 
Be the good shepherds who lead 
Each one of us safely back home
Into the loving union with You.

Help us to know Your love,
So that we may practise and
Manifest it throughout the Earth.
And may Your Divine laws and unerring justice, 
Now and forever be the foundation of 
All our earthly issues and concerns.

Help us to believe mightily,
Hope joyfully and love You,
Our beloved Creator, Divinely.
Renew us, so that we may do our share of 
Saving and redeeming ourselves,
Each other, our world and everything in it.
May the blessing and healing power of Your love 
Fill every one of your children of the Earth
And through us flow
Into the farthest and remotest corners of 
Your Creation, to regenerate and restore 
Every cell and atom within it
To its normal healthy functioning.

In the name of love we ask these things.
We give You thanks and 
Praise You for Your glory.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Sunsets’
​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There Any Need For Praying?

Part One
*_
_*




*_​For  a long time of our earthly existence the inner connection of our lower  self with the spirit realm with its many different levels and the  highest one of God is blocked. This is our true home from which we  emerge at the beginning of every new lifetime in the material world and  to which we return at its end. There is nowhere else for any one of us  to go. The inner world individually and collectively influences  everything in our world, including you and me. But during many lifetimes  we are so thoroughly cut off from it that we have no idea of its  presence, the role it plays in our life and the powers it possesses.

This  is the place in which every one of us first emerged from the heartmind  of the Great Father, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, as a  creative idea. At that stage of our development we were merely a spark  of the Light of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the  Great Father/Mother. Even though we were but a tiny speck of light, we  had been programmed that in the fullness of time we would evolve into a  perfect human being. Perfect in this context means all aspects of our  nature integrated and harmoniously working together, the way they are  doing in our Creator.

That’s why every human being will  eventually have grown into someone who is half human and half Divine  and, like the legendary Jesus, a spiritual Master who is whole and  therefore holy. And whether someone is aware of it as yet or not, this  is the ideal every one of us has been striving for from the moment of  our creation because that is humankind’s evolutionary goal.

When  we have spiritually matured sufficiently for our superconscious  faculties to rise from their slumbering state, we discover to our  astonishment that Heaven and Hell never were places anyone goes to. They  are states of consciousness every earthling frequently enter into in  earthly life. Isn’t what you, through your addiction(s), are presently  going through proof enough? Every experience, good, bad and indifferent  ones alike, leaves an impression behind in the memories of our soul. And  this has been happening ever since we came away from our spirit home.  Each earthly lifetime, and there have been many of that you can be sure,  has created another layer of memories that has been stored on top of  our recall about our oneness with our Creator and the spirit world.

The  effect of this piling up has been that we gradually became completely  cut off from the source of our being and our true home. When the turning  point of our earthly education has been reached and we are homeward  bound, the time for removing these layers, down to the very last one.  And that may take many years of working our way through what feels like  mountains of emotional/spiritual debris that has accumulated in the  memories of our soul, as I can tell you from first hand experience.

For  this purpose we are bringing with us into every new lifetime the soul  memories that have been stored up to the point of our most recent  departure from it. They are stored in the cells of our physical body and  the soul is part of our water body, which in turn is part of our  physical body, the outer shell and vehicle for getting around in our  world. The soul eventually needs to shed layer upon layer of its  memories, down to its most unhappy and traumatic ones, and that means  reaching ever deeper into our lifetimes of the past. This process can be  likened to the peeling of an onion; it’s the emptying out that has been  known to the mystics of all ages.

At the beginning of it, when  the going gets particularly rough and we are feeling lost, lonely and  frightened out of our wits, the need for praying overcomes us for the  first time. Our spirit friends and helpers are quietly observing our  suffering, but they are not allowed to come to anyone’s help unless it  is asked for. Our prayer is their signal that our Christ nature is ready  to wake up. The baby in the manger in Bethlehem is a symbolism of this  development that takes place in every one of us as soon as we have  reached the evolutionary point that our journey home can commence.

None  of us is ever left to their own devices during any part of it. Angels  and Masters and countless groups of other spirit guides and helpers are  constantly with and around us. It’s just that for a long time we are not  allowed to know of their presence, as that would interfere with our  earthly lessons. Even though they are invisible to earthly eyes, they  have always been observing, guiding and protecting us whenever things  are in danger of getting completely out of hand with us and our world.  And when we are in danger of getting to far away from our predestined  pathway, something happens to us that nudges us back onto it. That’s the  work of our unseen friends.

It comes as a great surprise to us  when we first find out that God is not somewhere in the Heavens above  our world and that finding and connecting with our Creator is an inner  experience. The physical world is the outermost edge of the whole of  Creation. God is the highest level of life and surprisingly this means  its deepest innermost point. And during our quiet times of prayer,  meditation and reflections on the purpose and meaning of our existence,  our earthly mind tunes itself into the frequencies of the higher and  eventually highest levels.

Although for a long time we may not  feel any response to our prayers, the first one has been the messenger  who knocked at the door of our inner consciousness and got the  connection between us and our spirit guides going. By the way, every one  of our prayers is heard, but sometimes the answer has to be ‘No!’ This  happens when our karmic debts and the life lessons we are presently  taking part in do not allow anything else. Nonetheless, our spirit  helpers respond to every call they receive and support us as far this is  possible under the given circumstances.

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Two
*_
​ _*The Mistakes Of The Past

*_





​ God’s great plan of life always has been  and forever will continue to unfold the way it should. We can be sure  of this and that it applies as much to our world and all its lifeforms  as anywhere else in the whole of Creation. Yet, because we are allowed  the freedom to choose how we react to what happens to us, many things  can go wrong. They frequently do and there is no need to get unduly  upset about it, because the plan provides that plenty of mistakes should  be made along our individual and collective evolutionary pathway. 

Everything in our world has always worked on a trial and error basis.  Without this it would have been impossible for us to learn anything and  no progress could have been made from the earliest stages of our race’s  development. The Angelic hierarchy is in charge of the great plan and  its executor. They, together with innumerable groups of spirit guides  and helpers, are our siblings in the great family of all life. All of  them are our friends and their task is showing us the way and assisting  us – their younger and less experienced and evolved siblings – with the  imbibing of our lessons. With their guidance and under their protection,  each one of us will eventually be able to do their share of putting  things right again, in our own lives and our world. However many earthly  lifetimes this may take for each individual, they will be granted. 

During the first stage of our earthly education we are allowed to hurt  and wound others as much as we like. However, when we have reached the  second phase we are finding ourselves at the receiving end of what we  once dished out to others. For as long as we are familiar with the  processes of life and the existence of the Universal laws, even if we  are living a good life and are an example of a citizen, we cannot  understand for the life of us why difficult and traumatic things should  be happening to us. Find out more about this by following the relevant  link at the end of this chapter. 

After having tried everything and nothing brought us the relief we were  hoping to find, in our present state of ignorance about the spiritual  background of our existence, we eventually reach our wits end. It then  occurs to us, only seemingly a propos of nothing: ‘Why don’t I try  praying?’ This is the most important part of the waking up process of  our higher or Christ nature and its superconscious capabilities. German  folk wisdom tell us: ‘Wenn die Not am größten, ist uns Gott am  nächsten,’ i.e. when our need is greatest, God is nearest. That’s very  true! In reality, God is always very close to us because S/H is part of  us and we are part of Him/Her, but no help can come to us until we ask  for it. 

Our first prayer establishes a conscious contact with our friends in the  spirit world and every subsequent one strengthens this connection. They  are working for and on behalf of the Highest Forces of life, commonly  known as God. They have been observing our suffering for quite some  time. It has drawn them ever closer and they desperately want to help,  but can only do so when the communication channel between their realm  and the sufferer at last begins to creak open. 

The first prayer also causes something that acts like a chink in the  coat of armour that for a long time has surrounded our earthly self. It  kept us enclosed as if we were living in a black box whose walls could  not be penetrated by the slightest ray of light, in the form of  spiritual wisdom and truth. This continues until for us the time has  come for our spiritual awakening and the end of our lack of knowledge  about God’s true nature and our own. And each time we pray the size of  the opening increases and the energies of our spirit helpers can mingle  with ours that bit better. This brings us the measure of relief that is  right for that particular stage of our development. The more we pray and  call for their help on a regular basis, the more of it gets through to  us. 

If, before this part of my jottings entered your field of vision, did  the thought of God’s great plan of life ever set you wondering whether  there is any need for praying. Considering that God and the Angels are  in charge of us and our world and everything is part of the grand  design, including our world evolving into a place where all lifeforms  co-exist in peace and harmony, is there any point in it. If we wish that  kind of a world come into being, sitting on our behinds and doing  nothing will make sure that slowly but surely things on our planet can  only get worse because in that case its negative and destructive forces  will keep growing more powerful and dominant. 

The Age of Aquarius is the period in which humankind’s highest  aspirations and most daring dreams are going to come true. And as soon  as another one of us decides to do their best to make a valid  contribution towards changing our world into the kind of place that  could so far only be envisages in our dreams, God and the Angels are  happy to respond and do the rest. After all, that’s what they also want  because it is written in the great plan of life. The time has come for  learning how to work together with the natural forces of Mother Earth,  instead of against them the way we used to do in the past while we  falsely believed that we could subdue and conquer them. 

God and the Angels are the only ones who can show us how to go about it  and they do not mind the many mistakes humankind has made in the past,  because through them they in their infinite wisdom and kindness and the  greatest of patience have been teaching us that conquering and subduing  our planet’s natural forces is impossible. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Three
*_
_*Guardians And Caretakers Of Mother Earth
*_







​Through  withholding something for a certain time the Universal Forces are  teaching us its value. And in the course of six thousand years of  patriarchy, it was the wisdom of the Great Mother that withheld the  knowledge of Her presence from us and our world. That’s why it has  taken so long to discover that the law of life is love and evolution,  evolution through love and that means constantly moving forwards and  upwards on the great spiral of life.

The  evolutionary pathway of every human being, without exception, starts at  the point of spiritual infant- and childhood. Because we do not yet  know any better, it’s all right for us to irresponsibly exploit, abuse  and squander Mother Earth’s precious resources during this stage of our  development. However, in the course of many lifetimes every one of us  learns through their own experiences and through them slowly grows into  spiritual maturity and adulthood. Realising our mistakes of the past, we  are then able and willing to make good where we once sinned and  seriously work on redeeming ourselves as one of our planet’s guardian  and caretaker.

On the inner level we are all one and there is no  separation between anything. The ultimate goal of our earthly education  is to evolve into a healer and bringer of the spiritual light of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth, so that the Highest Forces of can use us as one  of the channels through which it can flow into. This how, with the  passing of time, ever more of the darkness of ignorance of our world  dissolves. And that’s how every one of us in the end develops into a  saviour and redeemer of ourselves, our race and our world.

This  is necessary because all of us are not only responsible for every one of  our thoughts, words and actions and our own spiritual wellbeing, but  also of that of those around us and our whole world. Should that sound  like too much of a burden to carry and downright scary to you, bear in  mind that each one of us is a young God in the making, who is serving  their apprenticeship on the Earth. The material wellbeing of every  lifetime rests in the hand of God and the Angels because it is decided  by the Karma we brought with us from previous lifetimes and the life  lessons we have agreed to take part in.

Be that as it may, the  great plan for the development of our race provides for every  eventuality. And anyone who has evolved sufficiently is ready for the  role of caring for our planet. Its first requirement is living as a good  example that others may wish to follow. This means refusing to make  excessive demands on Mother Earth’s precious resources and recycling as  much as possible. Another part of it thinking of ways that help those  around us to grasp that exploiting, robbing and wasting her treasures is  no longer part of humankind’s earthly curriculum.

Everybody  eventually reaches the point when they are required to make good where  they once sinned against our planet and doing everything in their power  for its healing. I hope I shall be forgiven for using and paraphrasing  my favourite quote from Ecclesiastes: ‘In earthly life everything  happens in its season and fulfils the wise higher purpose of teaching us  something. And in the fullness of time, they – God and the Angels – are  seeing to it that all things in our world that to this day are evil and  dark, ugly and wrong, in our view, evolve into something that is good  and right, beautiful and filled with light.’

As Mahatma Gandhi  once said: ‘The Earth has enough for everybody’s needs, but not  everyone’s greed.’ The more of us are doing their share of making our  dreams of a peaceful world a reality right here and now, the sooner the  spending of endless millions on weapons of destruction stops and they  are used for feeding the hungry.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Birth Of The Christ Child’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘True Prayer’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Four
*_
​ _*Nobody Is Without Flaws
*_





​ For those who wish to reach the end of  their earthly education behaving the right way and in particular not  sitting in judgement over anyone is just as important as praying, in  some ways even more so. The more highly evolved we become, the more  important it is to practise tolerance with our younger and less  experienced siblings and be patient with them. Of course they have their  flaws, but so do we. And when we see them struggling on their road  home, let’s remind ourselves that everybody is walking the same pathway  and pursuing the distant goal of being released from the duty of taking  part in earthly life for good. 

Aware of these things, wise ones never judge anyone. Remembering only  too well how difficult it has been for them to come as far as they have  helps them to realise that people and things cannot help being the way  they are. The only thing that’s the matter with many of them is that  they are still in the earlier and earliest stages of their development  and learning the earthly lessons that every one of us has in their crude  unevolved state has to take part in. 

Counting their blessings, these sages bear in mind that with the passing  of time, every human being slowly but surely becomes more highly  evolved, the same as they themselves are at present. That’s why they  merely observe their younger siblings in the great family of humankind –  even if they have reached a ripe old age – with interest. Lovingly they  think to themselves: ‘This is how I was, the good Heavens alone know  how many lifetimes ago. Fancy that! I can’t imagine it, but that’s the  evolutionary pathway for everybody, therefore also for me.’ That’s why  they smile and refuse judging anything and anyone. 

Knowing that, because of God’s Universal laws, whatever anyone sends  into the Universe in thought, word and deed, is bound to return to its  sender like a boomerang and that in somewhat strengthened form, wise  ones carefully watch what they think, speak and do. This helps them to  avoid attracting small and narrow minded people into their orbit, who  have nothing better to do with their valuable time and energies, which  the Universe in its kindness makes available to every one of us in  earthly life, than looking for what’s amiss with everything that’s  around them. 

The whingers and moaners of our world could not live without having  something to complain, so leave them to it. To their heart’s delight and  content they constantly indulge in this futile and dangerous pastime,  blissfully unaware that we can only recognise in others what we are  carrying around in our subconscious. What they are doing is known as  projection, more about this theme in a moment. Wise ones, however, when  they observe something that disturbs them unduly to the point of  upsetting them and making them angry, realise that they are projecting  one of their own shortcomings onto that person. 

This knowledge enables them to spend their time and energies more  constructively and profitable by working on their spiritual development,  maybe thinking: ‘Okay, we all have everything within, the things that  touch me so strongly must be in me or they would not disturb me when I  notice them in others. Even though I can’t see this part, I embrace it  and ask God and the Angels to help me let go of it. Then I will continue  to focus on what’s good, right and beautiful already and leave the  unevolved parts in the hands of God and the Angels. In the fullness of  time, no doubt, they will transform them, too. It’s not my task to carry  the world on my shoulders. And that sets me free to work on overcoming  the lower aspects of my nature, so that next time I encounter them in  someone, my feathers will remain unruffled.’ 

To paraphrase St. Matthew 7:3-5: Why do we frequently notice the flaws  in other people’s character make-up and are blind to our own? How can we  say to others: ‘You have to drop this kind of behaviour, when we are  carrying the same around on the subconscious level of our being. After  all, everybody has everything within.’ Wise ones know this and that the  world around us acts like a mirror that reflects back to us what we are  on the subconscious level. That’s why they courageously accept the  things that irritate and annoy them in others. Acceptance moves them  into our conscious awareness, so that from there they can released once  and for all through making the firm decision never to act them out  again. This is the best way of removing the flaws from our character  make-up and they no longer bother us unduly when we observe them in  others. And that, in a nutshell, is the meaning of projection. See the  relevant link at the end of this chapter. 

A thin veil of consciousness separates our world from the spirit realm,  even though in truth they are one. When things are in need of putting  right on our side, doing the practical work involved is our job. But we  don’t have to face these sometimes more than somewhat difficult tasks on  our own. Large numbers of spirit guides and helpers on the other side  are always ready to assist. All we have to do is ask. They are in charge  of and conducting all earthly procedures and when their help has been  requested they are always willing to show us intuitively the best ways  of repairing any kind of damage that is in need of our attention. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘From Fool To Wise One’
​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Five
*_
​ _*A World Of Dualities
*_





​ Our world is one of dualities and  consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that are in polar  opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light; the other one is  of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative and are  manifesting themselves in our world in many different ways as good and  evil. As co-creators with God, through every one of our thoughts, words  and actions we are constantly in the process of creating something. Our  thoughts create our reality and are incessantly feeding either into the  stream of goodness and light or of evil and darkness. Even the smallest  contributions increase their power and strength.

Every good, kind and loving thought, word and action adds to the  constructive positive good or God stream. Each one is a valuable  contribution towards strengthening and increasing its power. And that  gradually enables it to absorb more and more of the stream of darkness  and ignorance’s contents into itself and transmutes them into blessing  and healing energies. This is how every human being sooner or later  acquires the power of contributing to making the new golden age a  reality on the Earth. 

As sparks of the Divine and chips off the old block, all characteristics  and powers that are in God are also in us. With their help we brought  our world to its present state. But for quite some time fresh spiritual  knowledge has been flowing ever more freely, from the wise ones who are  in charge of our world on the highest levels of life, into the  individual and collective consciousness of our world. And that is the  instrument God and the Angels are placing into everybody’s own hands for  empowering themselves. This comes about when we change our habitual  thinking and behaviour patterns into positive and constructive ones and  using them for making the world of our dreams a reality right here and  now. 

On the inner level we are all siblings in the great family of humankind  and every one of us is on the same evolutionary pathway. God and the  Angels are with and part of everybody and that ensures that in due  course all of us are going to be beautiful and perfect, i.e. whole and  holy.  The awareness that everybody has the cross of their earthly  personality to carry and, when we give them half a chance, have an  interesting story to tell opens our hearts to the suffering of others.  An overwhelming urge starts to fill our whole being to somehow help  those who are spiritually homeless to come to terms and make their peace  with the pathway of their present lifetime, and that they themselves  once chose it. 

Everybody needs to understand that life is by no means a one-off thing  but an ongoing evolutionary process that constantly moves every one of  us, together with our whole world, forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. It’s the highest time for a general more  spiritual approach to life and getting rid of the illusion that we are  separate beings from any one of our fellow creatures. Knowing this opens  us to loving them just because they ARE and the way they are. It’s a  love that understands the other person’s needs and absorbs their pain  and sorrow into itself. This love would never dream of taking anything  away from anyone and is happiest when it can keep on giving without  restraint.

On the inner level we are all one great family and there is no  separation or difference between anything. That is why every single  thought, word and action affects life in the whole of Creation and  whenever we hurt someone, ultimately we are hurting ourselves. And that  applies as much to humankind as it does to Mother Earth’s other kingdoms  and everything they contain, trees, bushes and every blade of grass,  flowers and vegetables, sunshine and rain, wind and clouds. The Angels  and Masters on the highest level of life, the throne of God, are in  charge of every form of life throughout the whole of Creation.  Naturally, this also includes us and our world. For a long time they  have been working hard to raise humankind’s consciousness into  understanding that we are an integral part of the Universal siblinghood  of all life. 

That’s why increasing numbers of us are already capable of perceiving  the whole of God’s Creation as one vast family unit in which the atoms  of every being are inseparable from all others. Everything is held  firmly in the grasp of the will and power, wisdom and love of the Divine  Trinity of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their  only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light, the Light of all  lights and Sun of all Suns. From Its radiance everything in the whole of  Creation was brought into being.

If further questions about whether praying is necessary are coming to  your mind, as undoubtedly they will, follow the advice of the Bible’s  St. Matthew 7:7-8:  ‘Ask and it will be given to you, seek and you will  find, knock and the door will be opened to you. Everyone who asks  receives, the one who seeks finds and to the one who knocks, the door is  going to be opened.’ Without knocking at the door to our inner world in  some way, gaining access to it is impossible. Prayers and meditations  are the keys for removing the bolt that for a long time has been  protecting it against intrusions from our earthly selves. 

Working and praying unselfishly for the highest good of our whole world  is the best way of using this key. God and the Angels are placing it  into the hands of those who are ready to receive it. Gaining access is  of particular importance now that the sad chapter of around six thousand  years of patriarchy and warmongering are over. The wisdom and love of  the Goddess’s energies for quite some time have been re-establishing  themselves in our world. And through the ever increasing awareness of  God’s true nature and our own caused by it, humankind’s spiritual  rebirth is unstoppable. Hallelujah! 

Let’s do our utmost never to hurt anything that is part of Mother  Earth’s kingdoms. We are creatures of love, from love we have come and  to love we are now in the process of returning. Bearing this in mind if  something has to be said that could be hurtful to another, make an  effort to think of kind and loving words to do so. To save and redeem  ourselves and our world, with all the love that’s in our heart let’s  send nothing but good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into  our world and not forget to be thankful for every blessing that is ours,  every moment of each day.

It’s entirely up to us whether we wish to behave like a wise one or a  fool. Foolish ones, through their endless whinging and moaning are  busily adding to the power of the dark ignorant stream of consciousness  of our world. At the same time they are piling ever more karmic debts  into their spiritual account that will have to be redeemed in future  lifetimes. Wise ones are careful to avoid this because it would mean  needing further earthly lifetimes, maybe several, to redeem them. As  ever, the choice is ours. 

God speed on your personal healing journey. Like any other one it begins  with one step and that, in your case, consists of deciding to make this  move.  If this is the direction in which you want the river of your  life to flow from now on, but you have no idea how to go about it, don’t  worry. Ask God and the Angels by praying something along these lines:  ‘O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, please grant me the  gift of Your help and courage, strength and wisdom to succeed with  leaving my addictive behaviour patterns behind, so the can be replaced  with positive and constructive ones.’ It will not take long until you  will be able to see assistance coming towards you and that from many  different sides. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘From Fool To Wise One’
•    ‘Prayers For Our Time’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'War And Peace Among Nations'
*
_*I Can See Clearly Now
*_
_*Can God Be Weighed And Measured?
*_
_*




*_
​During  their earthly self’s state of spiritual ignorance human beings cannot  help coming to the conclusion that there is no God and there cannot be  one because no proof and tangible evidence of its existence that can be  weighed and measured are found anywhere. Yet, because God is in  everything, we could not be further from the truth. We can see this for  ourselves as soon as our higher nature has woken from its slumber. If we  then ask ourselves whether God can be weighed and measured, the answer  is a loud and clear: ‘Yes!’ To find the evidence we could have been  seeking for a long time, all we have to do is take any object in our  world and weigh and measure it. What we are then holding in our hands is  a small piece of God and Goddess, the same as we ourselves are as well  as anything that can or cannot be weighed and measured.

All our  world’s material entities are part of the feminine aspect of the Divine,  the Goddess, astrologically represented by the elements Earth and  Water. They came into being by the power of the creative ideas, Fire,  and the thought processes, Air, of the abstract and invisible masculine  aspect of the Divine Trinity, God. In this manner everything that  already exists in the whole of Creation was once created and is  constantly re-created and maintained by God and Goddess, peacefully and  harmoniously working together and responding to each other. Everything  that exists is their child, a manifestation of them and therefore their  Son/Daughter. Numerologically, the Divine Trinity is expressed by 1 =  the Sun, masculine, invisible, abstract, active and outgoing, God. 2 –  the Moon, feminine, visible, passive and receptive. 1 + 2 = 3 = their  child, the Universal Christ who is the Light of all lights. The Sun in  the sky above us is but one of its many physical manifestations and so  is the rest of the whole of Creation.

Gemini represents the  earthly logical and analytical mind of the small self. Detached from its  soft and sensitive feeling side, the soul, this mind is cold and  crystal clear in its perceptions and analyses. For as long as its vision  is firmly focused on daily life and the concerns of the Earth its  understanding remains extremely limited. The earthly mind is a jittery  and nervous part of our being that is doubtful and all too easily  frightened. This is greatly relieved when during one of our lifetimes in  Gemini we learn to tap into the energies of our Sun sign’s polar  opposite in the zodiac, Sagittarius. Its most endearing qualities are  unbounded faith and trust, but unless they are handled with  circumspection these characteristics all too easily deteriorate into  gullibility. The gift of a great abundance of joy and hope are another  aspect of our ebullient and expansive super-conscious faculties of our  Highest or God Self.

Credulity has been one of the main problems  of the Piscean Age. This is hardly surprising when one considers that  Jupiter co-rules Pisces in tandem with mystic, dreamy and otherworldly –  but beware! also devious and deceptive – Neptune. The combined energies  of these two planets produced a perfect setting for something as  monumental as the Jesus legend. Considering that it was provided by  courtesy of the foresight and wisdom of God’s great plan of life, it’s  no wonder that it held its spell on so many for such a long time.

By  getting the churches to insist that the Jesus story is based on  historical facts, its spiritual and mystical components, i.e. the higher  esoteric meaning and symbolism behind the tale’s surface words, were  hidden away. That with the passing of time they almost got lost  altogether was the Angels’ ingenious way of hiding God’s face from us,  for as long this was necessary for the unfolding of the great plan of  life. However, with the approach of the Age of Aquarius the time had  come that the veil of secrecy should be removed and the scales slowly be  taken from humankind’s eyes.

The deeper we are moving into the  new age, the more of us are getting rid of the spiritual blinds that for  such along time kept us from understanding God’s nature and our own, as  well as our relationship with the Divine. Oh wonder and miracle, they  can be seen quite clearly again:
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane
*_
_*Part One 
*_
_*




*_​Many  of you by now are aware that thought is the most powerful force in the  whole of Creation. It is through the thinking and behaviour patterns you  developed in the course of many lifetimes, each one of you for a long  time has been doing their share of making it that way. Because of this  all of you together are responsible for the present sad state of your  world. Yet, those who are reading these words may have reached the major  turning point of their spiritual development which they have been  waiting for a long, long time. With the knowledge the Angels and I are  bringing you we are laying the tools into everyone’s own hands for  making this earthly lifetime into one that is different from all those  experienced up to now.

The law of life is love and for those  whose inner eyes have opened and are therefore ready to act on the  wisdom before them, the present earthly sojourn is filled with countless  opportunities for paying the spiritual debts with the people around  them as well as your whole world. Every one of you, without exception,  is offered plenty of chances for making good where you sinned against  the law of life during the lessons of the early parts of your earthly  education. There is no need to get unduly upset about the things you did  in the past and for the crimes that were committed, many of them in the  name of a God you did not yet understand. Every part of it has been an  essential ingredient of My great evolutionary plan of life, to help you  and your world to learn from your own experiences and through this grow  in wisdom and understanding. But this is not meant to continue  indefinitely.

The time will come on the Earth when the last one  of you has woken from their spiritual slumber and gradually matures into  spiritual adulthood. When you have reached that stage of your  development, you freely and willingly wish to do everything you can to  put things right in your world and treat Mother Earth, your host for a  time, with the respect and love she so richly deserves. You will then be  treading the path of the mysteries and to enable you to do this  successfully, you need to take good care of every aspect of your being  as well as your surroundings. In all your endeavours seek to create  peace and harmony and aim to be precise in your thinking, for this is  the foundation on which the whole of spirit life is built.

Rest  assured that whenever one of you is doing their best, the Angels and I  are only too happy to do the rest. And the time has come when aspiring  healers and lightbringers, through the power of their thoughts and with  the help of their inner guidance, are going to be taught by the Angels  and Me how to tap into and wisely work with the power of My healing  magic that is part of the positive stream of consciousness of your  world. Every one of you possesses psychic gifts, at least in seedform,  that are waiting to be developed. This is an essential preliminary to  gaining access to the gifts of My Christ power, which for some time has  been coming alive in ever more human hearts and souls.

Many  things that still have to happen in your world appear to be terrible on  the surface. In spite of this, wise ones are capable of keeping their  peace because they appreciate that what they are seeing is necessary for  the clearing out process of some of humankind’s most ancient individual  and collective karmic debts that have been waiting for a long time to  be redeemed. Everything that is presently taking place is also an  essential part of the breaking down of the old order. The events have  the purifying and cleansing effect on humankind’s earthly mind that is  required to bring about the opening of its heart centre. As you are  living in times with an ever speeding up pace of scientific and  technological progress, it is of great importance to see to it that your  earthly mind does not become so powerful that it takes over your whole  being, as this can cause the closing down of your heart centre.

The  wise ones who are toiling by day and night behind the scenes on the  higher and highest levels of life on humankind’s behalf are aware of its  difficulties. They have always been working hard on opening of human  hearts, for they are part of the Universe’s great loving and  compassionate heart. The more widely yours opens the better the Angels  and Masters can use you as a channel through which the blessing and  healing power of My love can flow into your world. This is how in every  human heart the spark of My light eventually stirs from its slumber. It  is born each time one of you brings forth, from deep within their own  being, their highest, best and noblest characteristics.

At the  moment of their conception, every human being inherits these qualities  from Me. Developing and working with them is the only way of salvation  that has ever been available to the human race. The awakening of the  Christ spirit in you and working with it is its true and only redeemer.  So, go forth with thankfulness in your heart for the Divine wisdom and  truth that for some time by now has been flowing with increasing  strength into the individual and collective consciousness of your world.  As the Angels and I promised you in the Jesus legend, greater miracles  than the ones described in this tale you shall see. In due course, the  Angels and I will be able to work them through each and every one of  you.

But before this can happen, many of humankind’s outstanding  oldest karmic obligations are outstanding and waiting for their  redemption. That’s why more suffering is still necessary and has to be  endured by you and your world. But I promise you that it will not take  long until you will be able to see with much greater clarity plenty of  evidence of how My Divine will and power, love and wisdom are at work  and spreading everywhere on the earthly plane. There is no need for  shying away from anything that comes your way. All will be well in the  end, I assure you.

Wise ones appreciate that what they used to  think of as being in the Heavens above and therefore infinitely removed  from them, is actually within them. This is how every human being has a  strong affinity with every level of life, from the lowest up to the  highest. On the physical and mental, etheric and spiritual level  identical life atoms are as much present in each one of you as they are  in spheres far away from the Earth. And within each one of you there is a  connection with the energies and influences of the planets, not only of  your solar system but also all others in the whole of Creation.

There  are many in earthly life who have chosen their present lifetime not to  play the role of the pleasure seeker but for helping humankind’s  spiritual progress in some way. That’s why they have no time for  endlessly attending meetings and workshops or ostentatiously doing good  works. It’s their very presence that brings joy and comfort to those  around them, for example the families into which they were born and  those where they are attending to the duties of parenthood. And whatever  your present occupation may be, your best work is done when you are  true to your real nature as a son/daughter of God and provide comfort  and love, warmth and light for every flower that blooms in the garden of  your life, wherever you may find yourself.

After all, you are a  spark of the Divine, of Me, a chip off the old block, as you might say.  From love you have come and to love you are returning. Through the Jesus  legend the Angels and I to this day are providing your world with many  demonstrations of what can be achieved when the power and glory of My  love, the Christ love, comes alive in human hearts and manifests itself  as light that gradually grows powerful enough to radiate it into the  farthest and remotest corner of My Creation, to wherever it is needed.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane – Part Two

The Divine Trinity In You
*_





​To  this day it comes as a surprise for many in your world that the Divine  Trinity is something quite different from the way it was presented to  you during the six thousand years of patriarchy. In keeping with My  great plan it held sway over your world for wise educational purposes.  You will be glad to hear that this sad chapter of humankind’s  development has definitely run its course, now that the Age of Aquarius  is with you. This age, in sharp contrast with the previous one, is the  age of wisdom and truth. By now they are flowing into increasing numbers  of human hearts and souls that have opened and therefore are ready to  receive them intuitively, directly from the Angels and Me.

The  time has come for telling you that the Divine Trinity consists of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and Me. I am their only born  Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the Sun of all Suns  and Light of all Lights. In Me God and Goddess are inseparable and the  same is true for you. The physical aspect of your existence is the  outermost edge of My Creation. Although you in that world you appear in  the role of woman or man and you tend to think of yourself in that way,  because you are sparks of Me all My powers and characteristics are also  in you. That’s why the masculine/feminine and spirit/soul are in every  one of you and, like in Me, they cannot be separated from each other. As  above, so below!

The Angels and Masters around My throne are in  charge of the great plan of life and the whole of the Angelic hierarchy  is its executor. As soon as the Christ-consciousness within you is  stimulated and wakes from its slumbering state, you begin to respond to  the emanations of My light. You do not have to be particularly  intellectual or clever for this. If anything, an over-developed earthly  mind can be a serious obstacle that keeps the door to your  superconscious faculties firmly closed. You then have difficulties  grasping the existence of other more highly evolved worlds and their  beings in the spirit realm on the higher and highest aspects of life  that have much higher vibrations than the earthly ones.

It is for  this reason that some of your scientists are struggling with this  concept and they fail to understand that the spirit realm is of the  greatest importance for everything that happens on their plane of life.  Without its spiritual background there would be no Earth and no other  planets that can be seen by earthly eyes and telescopes, no matter how  powerful they may be, anywhere in the whole of the created world. They  would simply not exist. For as long as the door to the superconscious  faculties of people with this lack of vision remains closed, they will  find it impossible to comprehend anything that requires peering beyond  the ends of their noses and reaches above their limited horizons.

Whenever  wise ones encounter people like this, they know that the best way of  dealing with them is to patiently wait for their awakening to happen and  meanwhile respecting and loving them just the way they are. Wise ones  have no difficulties with this because they are aware that every human  eventually reaches the developmental point when they too understand that  the Universe is teeming with life that is invisible to earthly eyes.  And that’s the way all of you in the end are going to learn how to treat  the whole of humankind. Why not start now by being as tolerant and  compassionate, kind and loving as you can in all your encounters,  especially when coming across your younger and less experienced siblings  in the great family of humankind? And because your imagination is a  powerful tool, whatever kind of experiences may still have to come your  way, take care not to create obstacles in your mind where in truth there  aren’t any. Each time you think of the young souls around you and  imagine the way they one day surely will be, you are helping them to  bring their higher evolved state about.

Your imagination is part  of Mine and in both of us it is the source of the creative process. In  Mine I am constantly holding the whole of My Creation and each one of  you exists in it somewhere as a minute creature that has something of Me  in it. This means that is also has the power of growing and evolving  into a more beautiful and perfect being, i.e. one who is whole and holy,  and whose consciousness and understanding is at all times expanding. I  am spirit/soul, God/Goddess, masculine/feminine, all in one and  inseparable and so is each one of you, My beloved children of the Earth,  for you are sparks of Me and contain My seeds. And in the fullness of  time you will be able to grasp that every one of My seed atoms within  you, even in its initial state, contains the whole of the Universe.

And  when you have spiritually matured sufficiently you not only wish that  your friends and family but the whole of humankind and your world should  find everlasting health, happiness and peace, the power is within you  to do something about it and to ensure that it happens regardless of  what events may still have to take place on the physical plane of life.  Besides, every one of you possesses psychic powers and in many of you  they already developing very well. Your intuition is part of this. The  Angels and I have always been trying to communicate with you through it.  We always have been the small still voice of your conscience that knows  the way of all things and never leads you astray. Whenever in the past  you ignored My calling, it was to your detriment. Yet, once you realise  what kind of a gift your intuition truly is, you will never want to do  anything without us.

With our guidance and under our protection  you will eventually be walking the pathway of your life feeling utterly  safe and at peace because you know you are always doing the right  things. This does not stop when you leave the earthly plane behind and  your explorations and studies are taking you onto ever higher levels of  My Creation. But before this can happen, your earthly personality with  its physical body and mind, spirit and soul through clean living and  thought processes needs to be transformed by you into a pure white  temple where kindness and goodness rule supreme. Only then can the light  of My Spirit fill your whole being and shine through you to touch and  heal everything you come into contact with.

My message to those  who are struggling with pain and suffering and who are thoroughly weary  of everything Earth life has to offer, is: just keep on keeping on.  Reach out for the hands of the Angels and Me, so we can help you work  your way through the last ones of your karmic debts. You are safe and no  harm will ever come to you, for we are with you and will never leave  you. Your spirit and soul are indestructible and nothing and nobody can  destroy them. And I would like every one of you, My beloved children of  the Earth, to know that as sparks of Me there is nothing too high or too  great that you – with our help – cannot achieve in the end.

I am  your Highest Self and the more the Christ aspect of your nature takes  over your small earthly self, the easier it becomes for the Angels and  Me to work through you. Performing similar healing miracles and even  greater ones like those I showed you in the Jesus legend are then quite  on the cards. The healing Angels will gladly work a miracle for you when  the last one of your karmic debts has been redeemed. Alas, this can  only be done through finding yourself for a sufficient length of time at  the receiving end of the suffering you once caused others. So be  patient and work on developing a positive and constructive attitude  towards your existence. You will not fail if you combine this with good,  kind and loving activities in earthly life and exemplary behaviour  towards every lifeform that shares your world with you. That’s when the  healing Angels in co-operation with the Lords or Angels of Karma are  sure to decide that for you a healing miracle is justified.
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane – Part Three

Nearer My God To Thee
*_





​Grasping  the meaning of the spiritual knowledge that for quite some time has  been flowing ever more forcefully into the individual and collective  consciousness of your world is different from merely reading it.  Understanding has the power of raising your whole being into the  consciousness of the infinite and eternal world of spirit, your true  home in which you will forever have your being. This is your preparation  for when you have reached the end of your earthly education and, after  handing back to Mother Earth your present physical body in as good  condition as possible, you are going to be released into the greater  freedom of the spirit realm.

For  every lifetime this is the case when its purpose has been fulfilled, the  work you came to do has been carried out, the lessons you wanted to  take part in have been absorbed sufficiently and the right amount of  your karmic debts has been paid. Can you remember what kind of a relief  it was when you first realised that in truth there is no death, that  when you leave your physical body behind your spirit/soul merely moves  into different dimensions of life? The knowledge of this is the  birthright of the whole of humankind and every one of My children within  it.

Every new earthly lifetime is designed to take you that bit  nearer to Me. All of you eventually discover that your God is not  someone who is sitting on a throne in a far distant place that exists  high above the clouds of your world somewhere. You will be glad to learn  that I am by no means a wifeless Father who sits on a throne with his  Son, who has neither a mother nor a companion to support him. What a sad  existence that would have been, if it had been true. The Angels and I  inspired this unlikely tale and provided you with religions that would  do their best to suppress the shreds of truth, which were given by the  Great Mother’s love and wisdom from behind the scenes of earthly life,  and dared to rear their heads.

Any method was good enough for the  purpose of suppressing the truth, especially the most cruel ones that  were the essential ingredients of the violence and warmongering of those  days. Much of the old and most ancient karmic debts that were created  then are presently being redeemed through the suffering of your world.  And because some young and inexperienced spirit/souls still need lessons  of this nature, this kind of thing has not yet ceased to exist in some  parts of your world. Can you imagine the mountains of negative Karma  that were brought about in this way and the soul growth that followed in  its wake, as well as those that such actions are creating to this day?

It  is through withholding and giving that the Mother’s wisdom teaches your  world the value of concepts and things. The ideas about truth and peace  for a while disappeared almost entirely from your world, so that when  they eventually re-established themselves, people would treasure them  highly and guard them most carefully, allowing nothing to wipe them out  again. Let’s start with the fact that I am your Creator, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, that you are My beloved child of the Earth  and that you have a very special relationship you have with Me.

Hearing  such things at first surprises you, but in due course the feeling that  they make sense and are right rise from your innermost being into the  consciousness of your earthly being. This is how I have always tried to  guide you intuitively and at last you are becoming aware of My presence  and start to respond to it. And next time when you are out and about in  Mother Nature, enjoying the greenery around you and the sweet sound of  bird’s voices communicating with each other, and feel particularly near  to Me you enjoy the thought that in truth we are much closer than that.  It is likely that by then the Divine spark within you has transformed  itself into an inner light that is doing its share of illuminating the  darkness of the earthly plane of life. Knowing that spiritually light is  knowledge and ignorance is darkness, you do not hesitate to share your  learning with anyone who is in need of it. In the fullness of time, this  is how every human being is required to make their contribution towards  transmuting their own and your planet’s heavy atoms of matter into  light and vibrant spiritual ones.

Through this process Mother  Earth is going to be transformed into a planet of healing and peace.  Each one of you was created for one specific task in this work and has  their own pathway to walk, role to play, work to do and truth to find.  In your search for truth, forget about finding it in history books, for  they were written to promote the glory of the winners. Therefore, not  surprisingly, they are filled with untruths. Look into your own heart  instead and learn to listen to Me, the small still voice of your  conscience, the wise one or living God within. Bear in mind that your  life’s work can only be done by you and that your neighbour’s role  cannot be played by you.

Never forget that all the religions that  ever appeared in your world have been but different roads that lead up  the same spiritual mountain of the oneness with Me. Every belief system  is all equally valuable and good and is doing justice to the  evolutionary level the people following it have reached at any given  moment and the Karma they brought with them from previous lifetimes.  Rest assured that everything that ever happened in your world has been  part of My evolutionary plan for all life and that this will forever  continue. The design for humankind’s spiritual development is an  integral part of the great overall plan.

Even though during the  early stages of their earthly education human beings are unaware of  this, I have always been with you and you with Me; this will forever be  the case. This is why every prayer is heard and none of anyone’s  thoughts, words and actions are secrets to the Angels and Me. Divine  love does not command or force anyone to do anything. That’s why you  have been granted the gift of freedom of choice and nobody on My side of  the veil that separates your world from Mine would ever dream of  forcing you to do anything. The outcome of this is that when one of you  wants My help, it has to be asked for. There is no other way. When you  are in dire straits and the need for praying overcomes you, it’s not  that I am drawing closer to you. Being one with you, this is impossible.  Your prayer is the necessary first step that opens the communication  channel and direct link with the Angels and Me. It is you who in this  way is coming nearer to Me and you need to do so freely and willingly,  of your own accord that has its origin in a deep inner need. That’s the  only way it can be done. Read more about this by following the link ‘Is  There Any Need For Praying?’ at the end of this chapter.

Human  hearts that have opened to loving My way have no need for commandments  to tell them not to kill and harm any creature. This is in sharp  contrast to the behaviour patterns during the early stages of  humankind’s earthly education. During the six thousand years of  patriarchy, the ten commandments of the Abrahamic traditions had been  given and were well known. As it was not yet known that all of you are  responsible for every thought, word and deed, in spite of what the  sacred texts of your religions taught, for example in the Talmud, the  Bible and the Koran, people were forced to kill and destroy, hurt and  wound each other and that by the millions.

Let’s round things off  by paraphrasing Søren Kierkegaard, 1883-1855, the Danish theologian and  poet, social critic and religious author who is widely considered to be  the first existentialist philosopher: ‘Praying does not change God, it  changes us.’ Prayer is the beginning of your homeward bound journey into  the conscious oneness with Me. I am in everything and everything is in  Me, the good as well as the bad and indifferent. That which is good,  right and beautiful in your world is the higher evolved part, i.e. good =  God. This is the one every human being has been striving for from the  moment of its conception in the heartmind of Me. Every good, kind and  loving thought, word and deed adds to the power of good or God and  decreases that of the lower crude and unevolved part, known to you as  bad and evil or in the olden days as the devil.

In Kierkegaard’s  time God was still thought of as a constant static and unchanging force,  but you will now be able to see for yourself that in truth it is a  constantly changing and expanding one. And if you think that what is  before you here is good, right and beautiful and decide to share it with  as many as possible of those around you, you will be making a valuable  contribution towards increasing the God force of your world and  decreasing its evil counterpart.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane – Part Four

Walking By Faith
*_





​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the book ‘Festivals & Celebrations’:  ‘As a spark of the Divine every human being is a young God in the making  and whenever one of you tunes their earthly mind into the frequencies  of the Highest, vibrations of peace are created. Through making an  effort to think nothing but good, constructive and positive thoughts and  directing your hopes, dreams and aspirations towards the highest forces  of life, the Christ consciousness in you expands and grows. In this  process you gradually evolve into a vortex of spiritual light that,  under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, has the power  of changing the dark, evil and destructive elements of your world into  good, right and beautiful ones that are filled with light.

‘This  is how, with the passing of time, your confidence in the Highest Forces  of life grows and you develop true faith that is accompanied by feelings  of deep inner peace and harmony. You have read ‘The Great Plan Of Life  Unfolds’ and your inner guidance tells you that it is speaking the  truth. From that time onwards you have been walking the pathway of your  life by the kind of faith that has its roots in a deep inner knowingness  that, with the help of God and the Angels, all things are possible and  miracles really can be worked as soon as the conditions are right. You  have every reason to trust because you not merely believe but know that  many different forces of life are working in the background of the  earthly plane for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of  humankind and your world. On the deepest innermost level of your being  you know beyond any shadow of a doubt that everything will be well in  the end for the simple reason that the cycles of life always have been  and forever will be moving forwards and upwards on God’s eternal  evolutionary spiral.

‘In spite of long spells of darkness, for  example the six thousand years of patriarchy that kept humankind trapped  in the prison of ignorance of spiritual matters and the evil that was  created through this state of affairs, individually and collectively you  and your world have been progressing nonetheless. To help the opening  of humankind’s heart centre, God’s heavenly light has always been  penetrating as deep as possible into the individual and collective  consciousness of your world. As a result, increasing numbers of you by  now are manifesting their Christ or God nature and are behaving with  love and compassion, goodwill and patience towards all lifeforms in  Mother Earth’s loving embrace. The legendary Master Jesus represents the  Christ aspect in every human being. Regardless of the fact that for a  long time it exists merely in seed form as a tiny spark of the Great  Light of the Universal Christ, it has always been there in every one of  you.

‘Through taking possession of the spark and developing it,  in due course all of you will be doing their share of assisting your  planet with its transformation into one of healing and peace that  radiates its energies into the farthest and remotest corners of the  whole of Creation, to wherever it is needed. And when at last you have  reached the end of your earthly education and you are free to explore  the higher and eventually highest regions of life, you will never be let  loose on your own on anything in the spirit realm. The Angels and  Masters and we, your spirit friends and helpers, will always be by your  side to show you where to go, what to do and the things that are in  keeping with God’s great plan of life and those that are not and  therefore would be unacceptable. This is no change from how we have  always been guiding you and that on a reasonably long leash. You never  have been alone and you never will be. God bless you all and peace be  with you and your world. When St. Paul is said to have written in the  Corinthians 5:7: ‘We walk by faith, not by sight.’, who would have  thought that the time would come when the true meaning of the Jesus tale  had been revealed and ever more of you would really be walking that  way?

‘To help you with this, we are glad to tell you that there  is a great deal more to every one of you than can be observed on the  outer physical plane of life. You are multi-faceted jewels and many of  the components of your whole being are still hidden from your conscious  awareness, waiting to be discovered by you. Some have difficulties  coming to terms with the concept that they are eternal beings who cannot  die and that they have taken part in earthly life many times before. We  hear them ask: ‘If this is true, why don’t I have any recall of what  happened to me?’

‘The memories of all your previous lifetimes are  stored in your soul on the subconscious level of your being. From there  they are influencing everything you do in many different ways. This is  how you bring with you into every new lifetime the earthly personality  that has thus far been developed by you and it’s for your own protection  that you are shielded against knowing about what went on before. That’s  because you have taken part in every aspect of humankind’s earthly  curriculum, as all of you have to do and therefore have experienced some  of the best as well as the worst this plane of life has to offer.  Sometimes you found yourself at the giving end and on other occasions on  the receiving one. If you knew about the things you did and have been  involved in, you would find it impossible to live with yourself in the  realities of each new lifetime with its fresh beginning. This is why  God’s wisdom and love guard you against the knowledge of your soul  memories until you have spiritually matured sufficiently to deal with  them.’

 Recommended Reading:​ ·        ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ ·        ‘You Are A Precious Jewel’​ ·        ‘You Are Special’​ ·        ‘Learning To Trust The Highest’ ​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeing The Greater Picture

Part One
*_





​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stars of the North Newsletter January  2019: ‘The law of life is love and the Angels and Masters around the  throne of God are in charge of and responsible for God’s great  evolutionary plan. All life in the whole of Creation, including you and  your world, down to the smallest details is constantly being cared for  by the Angelic hierarchy and countless groups of other spirit friends  and helpers. We are but one of these groups and we would like you to  become aware that nothing anywhere in the world of matter can appear  without first having been created in ours.

‘We have come today to  try to lift those who are finding it difficult to come to terms with  their suffering and that of your world, above the limitations of their  earthly understanding. To enable us to do this, we need to draw their  attention to the Universal or God’s laws, by which all life in the whole  of Creation is ruled. Naturally, this includes every one of you and  your whole world. We can hear some of you saying: ‘If the law of life is  love, what about the suffering and sadness of the many tragedies that  have always been happening in our world? If it were true that our God is  love, how can such this Deity allow these things?’

‘The time has  come for you to know that nothing in the whole of Creation ever is a  coincidence or happens perchance without an apparent cause. Although  many in your world believe that this is the case, it could not be  further from the truth. Everything that manifests itself on the outer  plane first has to be created on the inner spiritual level one. The  Universe is teeming with life that is invisible to earthly eyes and to  make humankind’s earthly existence possible, countless numbers of spirit  beings are ceaselessly toiling in its background. Love is their only  motivation and when one of you thanks them for what you have received,  they are very grateful indeed.

‘Whenever something tragic takes  place in your world, the part you can see is but one aspect of the  event. When you view from the higher spiritual perspective what in your  world comes across as major and minor accidents and disasters, the whole  picture emerges. It then becomes clearly visible that what you have  been witnessing is something so wise and wonderful that in due course it  will provide the spirit/soul of those involved with many blessings and  great joy. Being aware of this, wise ones accept what life brings them.  If they have to face something negative and painful, they do not  complain and accept that it’s their turn to take part in the Great  Father/Mother’s lesson of teaching their beloved children of the Earth  the nature of suffering.

‘The memories of every experience you  had in the course of many lifetimes are stored in your soul. You bring  them with you into all future lifetimes, when they will be affecting you  – for better or for worse – from the subconscious level. When you have  become familiar with the nature of suffering through enduring troubles  and pain of your own, it will be your soul memory of those times that  are going to stop you from ever again hurting any living creature.

‘Wise  ones, who know that through their behaviour in previous lifetimes, they  themselves are the cause of their suffering, first forgive themselves  for what they did in the past. Then they focus on forgiving the people  against whom they sinned however many lifetimes ago this may have taken  place. If you are suffering yourself, the sooner you get on with this,  the more quickly you will be ready to be released from the duty of  wandering through the dark tunnel of the lessons of earthly life.

‘And  when we can get the ‘doubting Thomases’ in your midst to also start  looking at earthly life from the spiritual vantage point, it will not  take long until they too will be able to recognise that what appears to  their earthly selves as a tragedy is nothing but the outworking of God’s  laws and how they manifest themselves in earthly life. Our task is to  help as many of you as possible find peace through understanding your  true nature and the wise higher purpose of everything that happens in  your world. Everything is but a passing phase and a necessary part of  the tests and trials every one of you, without exception, as a spark of  the Divine has to endure in the course of your earthly education. It  serves the purpose of familiarising you with every aspect of your  nature, including those that for a long time are unknown to your earthly  personality.

‘As you know by now, spiritually knowledge is light  and not knowing is darkness. And each one of our visits is bringing you  as much of light of the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth as the Angels  in charge of us consider to be right for the present state of the  development of those reading it. More shall follow in due course, but  meanwhile we are willing to communicate intuitively with anyone whose  earthly mind is tuned into our frequencies in the world of light. It is  head is the radiance of the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun of all  Suns and the Light of all lights. This is the manner in which all  Aquarian jottings as well as our messages have always been given. The  more the purifying power of the Christ light fills your hearts and  souls, the better you will be able to see the beauty and wisdom of God’s  great plan and recognise how it has always taken care of humankind’s  evolutionary progress and that of your world.

‘During the early  stags of your earthly existence your mind cannot yet grasp this kind of  thing. Only when your superconscious faculties begin to unfold and  gradually open to the blessings of the Highest like a flower to the Sun,  you slowly begin to perceive that there is something good in  everything. Whatever may still have to happen, never forget that the  many difficulties that still have to be encountered by everybody on the  earthly plane are the outworking of God’s great evolutionary plan. And  because the main law of life is love, everything at all times is sure to  work together for humankind’s highest good and evolutionary progress.

‘Radiating  from the law of love are the sub-laws of evolution and of cause and  effect or the law of Karma, which ensures that everything in the  fullness of time returns to its source. In itself this law is not the  cause of anything in your life, you yourself are. Every bit of it  contains was created through your own thoughts, words and actions of  past lifetimes. Don’t you think that it’s therefore fair enough that  every transgression of the law of love can only be made good or redeemed  by you, the transgressor?


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’
‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘About Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘Can God Be Weighed And Measured?’


From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

S_*eeing The Greater Picture – Part Two

Loaves And Fishes
*_
_*



*_

These are the days of miracle and wonder.
This is the long distance call.
Time to stop looking for God and the Angels
To the Heavens above us and discovering
That they are part of us and with us,
Wherever we go,
Observing and guiding every one of us,
At all times.

Paul Simon
Edited by Aquarius
​‘God’s  laws have always provided for everyone’s true needs and they will  forever continue to do so. That’s why, when you have grown strong enough  to redeem your sins of the past, it does not send you someone to wave a  magic wand to wipe them away, for the simple reason that in this case  you would not learn anything from your experiences. God and the Angels  inspired the legend of Jesus as the redeemer of humankind to encourage  you, during the early stages of your earthly education, to follow the  drives and urges of your lower nature. You were allowed to rob and  plunder, rape and murder to your heart’s content.

‘This is what young and inexperienced souls in your world are doing to this day, for they know not what they are doing to themselves and that in due course they are going to find themselves at the receiving end of what they are dishing out to others, now. And when it happens, they may not have the faintest idea that it’s the Universal laws who in this way is returning every one of their misdeeds of past lifetimes to teach them the nature of suffering. When they have evolved into wise ones, whenever something unpleasant happens to them, they too will know that it can only do so because of what they once did to others and that this could have taken place many lifetimes ago.

‘Wise ones forgive because they are aware  that this alone has the power of dissolving the karmic bonds that their  transgressions against the law of love created. And when unpleasant and  traumatic events return your misdeeds to you and you have become  sufficiently evolved by that time, the law or rather God and the Angels  send us to help you endure and work your way through what remains of the  painful experiences that the law of Karma may still have to bring you.  The time is right for this to happen to those who, when they are reading  this and something inside them nudges them and seems to whisper: ‘This  is right, you know!’ If, however, it reacts with: ‘What a load of  nonsense!’, you are wasting your time here and would better move on to  other things. And maybe, just maybe, it will come your way again in a  few years’ time and your inner self responds with: ‘Goodness gracious  me, this is right after all.’

‘As these are indeed the days of  miracles and wonders, for those who are ready freely and willingly  co-operate with us and pay attention to the advice they receive  intuitively from their inner guidance, a healing miracle is quite a  strong possibility. Miracles can be worked for those who create the  right conditions by accepting the responsibility for their suffering.  Forgiving first themselves and then everyone who was involved in the  transgressions of the past is not difficult once you recognise that you  yourself are the cause of your suffering. When on top of that the last  remnants of your Karma have been cleared away and you have developed a  positive and constructive attitude towards your existence in general  through understanding the higher purpose and meaning of the difficulties  and problems of earthly life, there is no reason why God and the Angels  should not bless you with the gift of a miraculous healing.

‘To  show your gratitude, there is every likelihood that you will want to  share your experiences with as many as possible of those around you, so  that – if they so wish –, they can follow your example and try to find  healing the way you did. They need to know that miracles require the  total surrender of your will and wishes to those of God and the Angels.  And that means placing your suffering as well as your whole being into  their loving hands, your heart and soul filled with hope and trust that  they can and will help as soon as for you the conditions are right.

‘This  is how the most traumatic events of your life, your greatest pain,  sorrow and sadness in the end can be turned into the greatest joy of  discovering that your earthly education is complete. When handled the  right way, your suffering can be turned by you into the passport and  certificate that is required for leaving behind the obligation of taking  part in further earthly lifetimes. Can you imagine your joy when you  know that, at the natural end of your present lifetime, you are going to  be released into continuing your studies in the greater freedom of our  world?

‘To paraphrase the Jesus legend’s St. John 14:12-14:  ‘Every one of you will eventually perform the miracles that are said to  have been done by me. God and the Angels brought you the story of my  life as a depiction of the many initiations that all human beings  encounter in the course of the many lifetimes of their earthly  education. Hand in hand with and guided and protected by the Highest  Forces of life you will eventually be doing similar things to mine. But  the best news of all is that at present, whether you are as yet aware of  this or not, you are taking part in the finest healing miracle that  ever took place in earthly life and that is the healing of your whole  world and everything within it, including you.’

‘Feeding the  hungry and starving masses with spiritual knowledge means providing them  with the living bread of God’s wisdom and truth. Its many ideas are the  fishes. Esoterically they represent the creative ideas that are at all  times floating in great abundance in the vast ocean of life. If you  catch just one of these fishes and share it with, say, fifty thousand  people, as with the passing of time you are likely to do – and more, you  will be the creator of the same number of fishes for satisfying  humankind’s spiritual hunger for the unadulterated truth of God’s sacred  knowledge and wisdom, of which the recipient’s inner guidance says that  it really is the truth.

‘And that’s by no means the end of it.  Every single time a fish of this nature is shared with someone, the  supplier as well as its reader are adding to the strength of your  world’s God stream of consciousness. Both are actively increasing its  ability of absorbing ever more of the stream of darkness and evil into  itself and transforming its energies into blessing and healing ones not  merely for your planet but the whole of Creation.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    'I Believe In Miracles'
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeing The Greater Picture – Part Three
*_
_*The Wedding At Cana
*_






​‘The  Bible in St. John 2:1-11 tells you: ‘At a place called Cana in Galilee  the mother of Jesus as well as he and his disciples had been invited to a  wedding feast. Mother Mary was concerned about what might happen when  later during the festivities the wine supply for the guests would ran  out. So she told her son about it, but he merely replied: ‘What does  that have to do with me? My hour has not yet come.’ Never mind, mother  thought and instructed the servants to do whatever Jesus told them.

‘When  the wine supply was beginning to run low, Jesus spotted six stone water  jars that were used for the Jewish rites of purification. Each one held  twenty to thirty gallons and Jesus asked the servants to fill the jars  with water. As soon as they had done this, Jesus said: ‘Take a sample of  what’s in the jars to the master of ceremonies.’ After one sip the  master knew that the water had been turned into wine. Having no idea  where it had come from, he called the bridegroom and said: ‘Serving the  best wines first and after people have imbibed freely of them they are  usually followed by poorer quality ones, that’s the usual thing for  festivities. What I would like to know is why you kept this exquisite  wine until now.’

‘And that’s how quite early the story of the  Master Jesus’ life tells us about the miracle that now, when things are  coming to full circle, turns out to be the most significant one. Let’s  take a closer look at the proceedings. The wedding is a symbolism of the  loving union between Heaven and Earth during which humankind, God’s  beloved children of the Earth, are the guests. At first they get served  the old religion and that is the wine that’s the best one for that  particular stage of the human race’s development. Now that the Aquarian  age is fully with all of us, the old religion has run its course and  served its usefulness.

‘In keeping with God’s evolutionary plan,  the love and wisdom of the Great Mother are retuning to your world and  She once more reveals Her presence. The Angels, on Her behalf, are  telling you the higher esoteric truth that has always been hiding behind  the surface words of the sacred texts of your world. They are revealing  that the tale of the Master’s life is but a legend and should not be  taken as literally true. Increasing numbers of you by now are  spiritually mature enough to grasp that Jesus has always represented  every human being’s own higher or Christ nature. He never was a  historical figure but merely existed as a thoughtform and did not appear  any other way.

‘The Mother wants you, Her beloved children of  the Earth, to know that there will not be a second coming because there  never was a first one. If anything at all, the appearance of a legend  could be considered to be a first coming and the revelation of the truth  about the God-man Jesus as the second. Finding out about these things  is part of the sacred wedding between Heaven and Earth in which the two  parts at last are joining forces and healing together into one.

‘The  Jesus story, from the moment of its conception, was intended by God and  the Angels to be used, at first not as a legend which it truly is, but  as the most far-fetched and far-reaching deception that your world has  ever seen. And each time you are helping one of your human siblings in  the great family of all life to comprehend this, for them you are  changing the water of the Jesus tale into the wine of the truth about  him. The discovery that it has been for wise educational reasons that  the higher esoteric meaning of God’s sacred wisdom and truth had to  remain hidden behind the surface words of the sacred texts of your world  for such a long time, means they are partaking in the  eternal-life-giving wine. Through this experience their consciousness  expands sufficiently to allow their entry into the magnitude of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth. That in turn is accompanied by a steady  expansion of their faith and trust in the Highest Forces of life.

‘They  too will then know that God is not somewhere ‘out there’, that it is an  inner experience. It’s the wise one or living God within, who has  always been trying to communicate intuitively with every human being,  but alas for a long time in vain. Becoming aware of its presence makes  it possible to hear Its voice and listen to its advice. And that means  you have been instrumental in the wonder of making blind ones see and  deaf ones hear. This is another one of the symbolical meanings of the  healing miracles that the Bible’s New Testament reports as being  performed by Jesus. The parables of the loaves and fishes and the  transformation of water into wine belong to the same category.

‘Every  one of you is destined to eventually walk in the footsteps of the  legendary Jesus and evolve into a spiritual Master, i.e. one who has  mastered and is in charge of every aspect of their being. That’s how  each in their own right, with the passing of time grows into a Christed  one and a miracle worker. You do not have the power of bringing about  anyone’s awakening, because this can only happen when the right moment  has come for them. But if you ask frequently that the right words should  come to you, you will know intuitively what to say. Be satisfied with  gently sprinkling a few of your finest seeds into the cup of the wine of  people’s consciousness. Then step back and let God and the Angels do  the rest, as they surely will when for that person the time for waking  up has come.

‘The virgin Mary is one of the many symbolisms of  the Great Mother, the Goddess. Every feminine creature on the earthly  plane is one of Her manifestations. As you know from other parts of the  Aquarian jottings, Her wisdom and love were withheld from your world for  around six thousand years of the patriarchy’s male dominance and why  this happened. Rejoice that this by now lies behind you. For quite a  while the Mother’s energies have been returning to your world and their  strength is steadily escalating. Read more about this in ‘2019 – A Very  Special Year’ by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

‘Under  the guidance and protection of the Angels and their helpers wise ones  tune into the Mother’s energies and work with them for the highest good  of the whole of humankind. The more of you are doing this, the more  easily and speedily using religions as excuses for violence and  warmongering will disappear from your world. And the more the religion  of the new age takes over, the more the artificial creating of trouble  and strife will gradually fall by the wayside in the natural flow of  events. We can tell you reliably that this is going to happen and will  become increasingly visible during the coming decade with the growing of  the influence of the Mother’s energies.

‘The two ends of a vast  circle of humankind’s development are meeting. Through their drawing  together one of the saddest chapters of its history is drawing to its  natural conclusion. It can clearly be seen by everybody that this is  destined to happen because it is written in God’s evolutionary plan of  life. That’s why you and your world are provided with the energies that  will allow everybody to make their contribution to bringing it about.

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​‘The  religion of the new age is one of the heart and that’s where love  dwells. Loving hearts know the truth and what is right or wrong, without  have to be told what to do and say at all times. Wise ones who listen  to their hearts know that for a long time to come Jesus will remain a  symbol of Universal love and compassion, kindness and goodness,  tolerance and patience towards every manifestation of life. That’s how  not the God-man Jesus but the legend of his life is one of the immortal  roses that will continue to flower on the cross of earthly life, for as  long as it is going to exist.

‘Last but not least, to paraphrase  the wisdom God and the Angels gave to your world through the Buddha  legend: ‘Do not believe in anything just because you have heard it  somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you have found  it written in the religious books of your world or you received it from  your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have  been handed down for many generations. When you find, after careful  observation and analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and  is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct  your life by it. In this way alone can something become your spiritual  property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Jesus – A Thoughtform’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘From Losing Faith To Finding Renewed Faith’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘2019 - A Very Special Year’

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At Life From Both Sides
*_​ _




_​ _‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow.
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.’_

Joni Mitchell
​ I believe that our earthly existence can    only be understood when one peers beneath its surface. Everything  that   ever took place in our world and still does to this day, only  begins  to  make sense when one becomes aware of its spiritual  background,   humankind’s true eternal home from where all of us once  emerged. May the   knowledge that the old prophecies really are coming  true in unexpected   ways assist even the last and slowest one of us to  find their way back   home into the conscious awareness of God’s true  nature and their own. I   am convinced that our world is not going to  perish, because I know  that  it is written in God’s great plan of life  that we ourselves are  going to  save it. 

Although the physical aspect of the Earth is bound to vanish in due    course, the same as our physical bodies, our planet’s rich inner    heritage, its spirit and soul, will never be destroyed and neither will    ours. We ourselves are the world and each one of us is an integral and    equally important part of it. We do not inhabit this life on our own   and  for quite some time by now, humankind has been part of the process   of  transforming our beautiful planet Earth into one of peace and   healing  that radiates its blessings throughout the whole of Creation.   Hand in  hand with our Father/Mother Creator and the Angels and with   ever  increasing speed we and whole world are changing and becoming ever   more  spiritualised. The Highest Forces of Creation are constantly   adjusting  and modifying the vibrations of the Earth and all its   material aspects  are increasingly filling with light. 

Our world is changing so profoundly and in the fullness of time will be    such a different place that, if this were happening too suddenly and    quickly, none of us would be able to cope at all. The going for a great    many at present is tough enough as it is. Whenever world events   threaten  to overwhelm me, I remind myself that it is a great privilege   to be  here at this special time of transition from one Age into the   next.  Therefore, let us not begrudge anything that has to be endured   and as  joyously as we can each make our contribution towards creating a   more  peaceful world. It is a great honour to be allowed to take an   active  part in the building of the New Jerusalem and bringing God’s   Eternal  Kingdom down to the Earth. So let us not begrudge giving freely   and  willingly of our best.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. Now that we have reached it,    God’s wisdom and truth are flowing ever more forcefully from the loving    heart of the Universe, the Source of all being, into the hearts and    souls of those who are open and ready to receive it. And I rejoice that    in the new age none of us will ever again be required to believe    anything blindly. Naturally, this also applies to my writings. The Bible    tells us in John 14:2: ‘In my Father’s house are many rooms   [mansions].  If it were not so, I would have told you.’ In the   traditional versions  of the Scriptures rooms was translated into   meaning mansions. However, I  prefer the wording of the Lamsa Bible –   see the note about it at the  end and also my booklist. To me, the word   ‘rooms’ comes closer to what  the Jesus legend was trying to convey to   our world, namely that there  are many different levels of existence in   our Father/Mother’s house and  each one is filled with Its presence,   which is love. 

The Father’s house is the heart of the whole of Creation and that indeed    has many rooms and therefore plenty of space for every spirit and  soul   and also for all the belief systems our world ever experienced.  We  alone  can decide which one is still the right one for us or whether  our   spiritual understanding has already grown beyond the perceptions  of   religious institutions and organisations. It is true that the  answers to   all our questions are known within. This is because every  human heart   is an essential and integral part of the great Universal  heart, the   dwelling place of our Highest or God Self and that is the  only place on   this Earth where truthful answers can be found. 

Only when our inner teacher, our intuition, tells us that something is    true and right, should we believe whatever anyone presents to us. We    neglect this inner voice to our detriment. Every time you hear, see or    read something – including this – listen to the responses that come    through the world of your feelings, in particular your heart. Things are    only true if this part of you says: ‘Yes, this does make sense. It is    true!’ Only then take it on board and allow it to penetrate your  inner   and outer consciousness. 

When you listen to what other people have to say about any given    subject, bear in mind that there is no absolute truth, and that    everybody’s truth is at least slightly different from any other. Only    when your heart murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then what you have found    is part of your truth. Stick to it, no matter what anyone else may say    about it, because your inner guidance will never deceive you, lead you    astray or let you down. 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do You Know Where You're Going To?
*_
​ 




​ _Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?_
_Do you know?
_​ M. Masser & G. Goffin
​ An improved understanding of the purpose   and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than   anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It   was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of   peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place   of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true   home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is   not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one   that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part   of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present   existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we   once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and   recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely   an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit   and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more   temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White   Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever   hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of   one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that   everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God   has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time. The deeper these things sank into my     consciousness, the more I came to terms with my lifetime’s experiences     and the long, slow and painful journey of healing my soul got on its     way. As time went by, the desire to return to my old home country or     even to visit it disappeared completely. All I had ever got from my     visits was a bloody nose – metaphorically speaking. Each time I was     emotionally so deeply upset and distressed that at one time it made me     physically sick, without having any idea at the time of why it was     happening. Realising where we are all coming from and one day will be     returning to has helped me to love and appreciate my life and the  things    it is showing me. 

As bit by bit the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in   my mind, I got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying   to show me. The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one   who created it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any   door. It makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing   such difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to   carry the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime   but also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and   infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the   battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly   would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant   to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And  so,  I pray:

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’

​ As soon as our earthly self catches a   glimpse of the Divine plan for the spiritual evolution of God’s children   of the Earth, our comprehension expands of God’s true nature and our   own. When we begin to understand where we once came from and where one   day we shall be returning to, our soul rejoices. As it begins to relax,   the earthly self slowly finds ever more rest, peace and healing.  Even   when it has merely touched the outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and   joy, it becomes more patient in its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and   understanding of its true Divine parents. 

Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and all-understanding total   and unconditional love is hard to grasp for earthly minds, it is from   this point that each one of us once emerged as a minute spark of God’s   sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was launched on their own   evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Straight away we had   to start building ourselves a personality with distinct character   traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if you like – in which   the memories of all our learning would be stored. In both genders, the   soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling part of our   nature. Only through these additional parts is it possible for the   indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself and the world in   which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be one of these   days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit only. Part of God’s   masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented by the elements Fire   and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body, although it can think  it  can neither see nor experience itself. It has no feelings but that  does  not stop if from being precocious, enterprising and inquisitive,   wanting to learn to understand itself and the life surrounding it.   Having given the matter considerable thought, the spirit of God once   decided to create itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother of all   life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the Goddess and our spirit is   part of God. Both belong together and are one – there is no separation.   The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is astrologically represented   by the elements Water and Earth. 

This evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on   the physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this   world, a vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical   body whose main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come   about that we presently find ourselves in one of the material   environments of God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of   existence.

It does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the    incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already   travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its   existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and   that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an   impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can   clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future.   With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid,  joyous  and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has  to cope  with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to know that we   are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as our guides and   masters in the world of light, are constantly with us. Having  witnessed  them many times in the past, they do understand our human  problems only  too well. If we call upon them, they will show us how we  can become ever  more sincere and true in all our relationships, so that  we may walk our  pathway through life with tranquil hearts and minds  that are open to  the glories of their worlds that for the time being  have to remain  invisible to earthly eyes. 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Come Fly With Me
*_






​The German philologist, philosopher,  cultural critic, poet and composer Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche,  1844-1900, was a devout Christian. In ‘Thus Spake Zarathustra’, first  published 1883-1885, he wrote what were to become his most famous words:  ‘God is dead.’ However, as most people these days do not know, he did  not stop there but continued: ‘God remains dead. And we have killed him.  How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What  was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled  to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water  is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what  sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed  too great for us? Must we ourselves not become Gods simply to appear  worthy of it?’ 

In Nietzsche’s time it was too early to discover that in truth each and  every one of us is young God in the making and that the Jesus story is  one of the many educational tools of the Highest and therefore should  not be taken literally. If this were not the case, it would not bear  thinking about what kind of a monstrous Karmic debt our race would have  created by murdering Jesus. As on the inner level of life we are all one  huge monad, this liability would now be lying at our collective  doorstep demanding redemption. 

To protect us against such a fate, the infinite wisdom and love of our  Father/Mother Creator decided to present our world with a legend that  depicts of what a spiritual Master’s pathway through Earth life should  consist. The tale was given in this form, so that in due course each one  for themselves – with the help of their inner guidance – should be able  to come to the conclusion that in truth the Jesus story is a myth and  not something that actually took place in the realities of Earth life. 

One of the main lessons this tale teaches us at the present level of our  race’s spiritual development is that, if one insists on focussing too  much on the messenger and loses too much time over discussing whether he  ever existed on the Earth plane or not, one is in danger of never  finding and understanding the essence of what the myth is and always has  been trying to bring us.

In ‘Jesus Christ Superstar’ 
the voice of Judas Iscariot complains:

‘Every time I look at you
I don’t understand,
Why you let the things you did
Get so out of hand,
You’d have managed better,
If you’d had it planned.
Now why’d you choose such a backward time
And such a strange land?’

​If Jesus had ever existed, he would have  been a highly evolved Master soul, an elevated and noble being who  would never dream of making empty promises, which are impossible to keep  when the going gets tough on the Earth plane for his followers. Isn’t  this in itself sufficient proof that he only ever existed as a legend  and a symbol to show us the goodness and kindness, the fair and just  behaviour and thinking, which every one of us, as a child of the  Highest, is required to develop in the course of bringing forth and  developing our own Christ nature? 

This aspect of humankind’s nature has been waiting long enough to come  alive in ever more of us. It awakens as soon as we reach a sufficiently  high evolutionary level. However, before it can do this in any one of  us, we have to imbibe the lessons that familiarise us and our world with  the lower and lowest human characteristics. Whether we like the thought  of it or not, they are ours, the same as everybody else’s. Only when  this part of our education has been attended to satisfactorily can our  higher nature slowly begin to push through the inner gates of our  consciousness. The more we endeavour to express its qualities in all our  encounters, the more our own noble birth as offspring of the Highest  and young God in  the making reveals itself. 

As Nietzsche put it: ‘And those who were seen dancing were thought to be  insane by those who could not hear the music.’ Can you hear the music I  am making and are you dancing? Are you flying by any chance? On another  occasion Nietzsche said: ‘You have your way and I have mine. As for the  right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ However, when it comes  to our kind of flying, I do believe it does. As no-one can do this on a  legend’s borrowed wings, in the end everybody has to grow their own and  learn how to fly on those of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

To my astonishment a friend recently  asked me whether my writings were some kind of a religion. To me, the  freedom of the Aquarian Age means no longer needing religious  organisations with their long outdated dogmata and creeds. In my world  you can walk hand in hand with God and the Angels and/or fly on the  mighty wings of the Great White Eagle, the Divine Spirit. They are  waiting to help you find your own truth, while partaking in some of that  which they have for many years been giving to our world through me.

I for one am glad and deeply grateful that the Angels are in charge of  us and our world, and not we – humankind. Approximately six thousand  years of patriarchy have been a mock run and a demonstration of what  happens when the reins are placed into human hands. I shudder at the  thought of what would have happened to us and our poor planet, if the  patriarchy had continued. There is no doubt in my mind that all of this  experience has been part of our Creator’s great plan of life. 

My writings represent the plane of life where I have been dwelling for  quite some time by now. They are my way of bringing a small piece of  Heaven down to the Earth, for all to share who are ready to spend some  of their precious time in it with me. In his poem ‘Die Teilung Der Welt – The  Dividing Of The World’ Friedrich Schiller, 1759-1805, wrote:

‘What shall I do?’ said Zeus, ‘the world I have given away,
The autumn, the hunting, the market are no longer mine.
Yet, if you want to live in My Heaven with Me,
Whenever thou comest, it shall be open unto thee.’

​The same is true for Rays of Wisdom, an  outer reflection and manifestation of my inner Heaven. Its door is  always open and all are welcome at any time of day and night. So, come  and help yourself to anything you like – it’s yours to take.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Tale Of The Butterfly’

God bless and happy and safe flying, always.
With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Angel In Disguise
*_
​ 




​ There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The eternal day breaks
And all shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Affirmations*_

_*




*_
​Be creative with your affirmations and  as you move through your life, make up new ones that are in keeping with  your needs. Here are a few examples to help you on the way:

•    Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life, for me Thy will be done this day and always. Today is a day  of completion and healing and I give thanks and praise for it. One  healing miracle is following the other and Thy wonders shall never  cease.

•    Divine love floods my consciousness with perfect health, happiness  and wellbeing. Every cell and atom of my whole being is filled with  light and heals in perfect ways. 

•    All my burdens I hand over to the living God within and that sets  me free to love and serve the Great White Spirit in whatever way I can.

•    I am filled with and surrounded by the white healing light of the  Universal Christ, the Great Father/Mother’s only born Son/Daughter. No  negative energies can enter my consciousness.

•    I walk in the light of the Christ and every last one of my fears and anxieties dissolves.

•    There is no loss of memory in the Divine Mind. I only need to  remember the things that are worthy of keeping and I let go of that  which no longer serves my highest good and greatest joy.

•    I know that God’s plan for all life, including mine, is perfect.  That’s why Divine enthusiasm fires me now and helps me to work on  fulfilling the higher purpose of my existence. 

•    Nothing but open road lies before me. God and the Angels are  waiting to help me work my way through the tests and trials that are  still ahead of my because of my Karmic debts. All I have to do is ask  for their assistance, so that healing miracles and wonders can come to  pass.

•    As the walls of my fears and anxieties crumble away, I am reaching  my very own promised land of total and unconditional faith and trust and  wisdom and love. 

•    I claim my birthright of regaining the state of Paradise of being  one with God and all life. My lamps are now filled with the oil of total  faith, trust and devotion to the Highest. 

•    My ears are the ears of the Great Spirit. The radiance of the  Christ Star, the Universal Christ, fills my whole being and – if your  hearing is troublesome – streams through my hearing and restores it to  normal and healthy functioning. I lovingly listen to the voice of my  intuition and follow its wisdom without hesitation. I clearly hear the  Universe’s glad tidings of great joy, peace on Earth and the healing of  all life.
O Great White Spirit,
Thou in me art inspiration, revelation and illumination.
With Thy help and that of the Angels,
All things are possible and every condition can be healed.
Nothing is too good to be true.
Nothing is too wonderful to happen.
And nothing is too good to last, forever.

Amen

Inspired by ‘Your Word is your Wand’
 Florence Scovel Shinn

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Legend Of Pandora’s Box*






​The   background to the story of   Pandora’s Box is the Titan Prometheus’   resistance to the law and the   commands of the King of the Gods, Zeus. In   Greek mythology Prometheus,   whose name means forethought, was one of   the Titans. He was a  culture  hero and a trickster figure who is credited   with the creation  of man  from clay. He defied the Gods and brought  them  the gift of  fire to the  Earth, so that progress and civilisation  became  possible.  Prometheus  was known for his intelligence and as a  champion  of  humankind. After  either having got away with or having paid  the price   for one of his  misdeeds, Prometheus kept going back for  more. Zeus,   however, was very  crafty in the way of handing out  punishments to  those  who refused to  obey him.

As Prometheus’ penalty Zeus gave him Pandora, the first woman. She was a     very different creature from man. Having been created in the forge  of    Hephaestus, she was as beautiful as a Goddess and very beguiling,    thanks  to traits bestowed upon her by Athene and Zeus himself. Athene    was the  Greek Goddess of wisdom, courage, inspiration, civilisation,    law and  justice, as well as warfare, mathematics, strength,  strategy,   the arts,  crafts and skills. Zeus presented Pandora as a  bride to   Prometheus’  brother Epimetheus, who was only capable of  afterthought.   Prometheus had  the gift of thinking ahead and expected  retribution from   Zeus because  of  his audacity with the fire, so he  warned his brother   against  accepting any presents from their king. 

When Zeus handed Pandora over to Epimetheus, she brought with her a box     that carried a label with a warning that the box should never be   opened   by anyone. Epimetheus was so dazzled by his bride that he   forgot his   brother’s advice. He thought they were supposed to hold the   gift his   bride brought with her in safe-keeping for Zeus. Blissfully   unaware of   what kind of a present it held in reality, Epimetheus   insisted that his   wife followed the instructions on the box. 

But then one day he had to leave Pandora on her own for a few hours. She     had been gifted with curiosity as much as with all the other    attributes  her Divine parents themselves had. For Pandora the box was a    present  and therefore not merely something to be kept in trust,    without ever  looking at it. What business did Zeus have to tell her not    to open it?  Possibly she had listened to her brother-in-law’s tales   of  tricking the  king of the Gods or maybe she saw nothing to fear in   the  box. What if  she just had a quick peak?

No sooner said than done! Making sure that no-one was watching, Pandora     opened the box just one tiny crack. As she did so, unpleasant ghostly     forms started to gush forth from the opening. Without being aware of     what she was doing, Pandora thus unleashed all the ills that     subsequently had to be experienced and endured by our race, so that we     should learn from them and grow in wisdom and understanding of the  true    purpose that lies behind our existence on the Earth plane. 

In the end, Pandora’s gift with a difference would teach each one of us     to discriminate and differentiate between good and evil, darkness and     light. The sacred fire of the Gods hidden in her gift would  eventually    show us that what Prometheus brought us was merely showing  how to  make   fire and how to use it wisely on the Earth plane.  Precious though  this   was, Pandora was given something much more  valuable. How else  could it   have been when it had its origin in the  superior intelligence  of her   father, the King of the Gods, and the  wisdom and love of his  feminine   counterpart, the Goddess Athene?

And so it came about that from Pandora’s appearance onwards, human     beings were no longer allowed to lounge around all day. They now had to     work very hard for their living and from time to time some of them     succumbed to many different kinds of ailments, too. When Pandora  thought    that just about every one of the unpleasant things must  surely have    left the box, at its very bottom she discovered one more  item. On  closer   inspection, lo and behold!, she found that it was not  something  evil,   but that she had also unleashed onto our world the  most  precious gift  of  all and that was hope. 

Built into all individual and the collective soul of our world with this     gift was the instinctive/intuitive knowledge that things would  always    improve and better times would be just round the next corner,  that    progress was constantly being made by us and we were forever  moving    onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
Inspired by and dedicated to my friend Pandora,
who passed into the world of light in October 2014.

We’ll meet again,
Don’t know where,
Don’t know when,
But I’m sure we’ll meet one sunny day – 
In the world of light.

Until then,
God bless you and keep you safe, always.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope 
*
_




_
When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say:
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while,
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough,
I will be allowed to move on
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing,
A steadily increasing certainty
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain,
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience
Of the Angels and Masters,
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow.

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth.
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships,
At the end of their present lifetime
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels
With a leaving certificate that shows that
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where
The Angels may wish to take us next.
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth,
Safe in the knowledge that we shall
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again.

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’
_Psalm 61:4

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’_

* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Battle Hymn Of The Republic
*_
_*




*_
Mine eyes have seen the glory
Of the coming of the Lord.
He is trampling out the vintage
Where the grapes of wrath are stored.
He has loosed the fateful lightning
Of His sword of wisdom and truth
And they will keep marching on.

I have seen him in the watch fires
Of a hundred circling camps.
They have built him an altar
In the evening dews and damps.
I have read his righteous sentence
By dim and flaring lamps.
And the day of His true coming
Is with us, now.

I have read a fiery gospel
Writ in burnished rows of steel.
As ye deal with my contemptors,
So with you my grace shall deal.
Let the hero, born of woman,
Crush the serpent with his heel,
Since my God is marching on.

He has sounded forth the trumpet
That shall never call retreat.
He is sifting out the hearts of people
Before His judgment seat.
Oh, be swift, my soul.
To answer him,
Be jubilant, my feet, for the truth
About God is marching on.

Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Not his truth,
But the truth about him
Is sure to keep marching on.

Julia Ward
Edited by Aquarius

​On  April 3, 1968, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., the Baptist minister and  political activist, rose to speak in support of striking sanitation  workers in Memphis, Tennessee. ‘I want you to know tonight, that we, as a  people, will get to the Promised Land,’ King announced. ‘And I’m happy,  tonight. I’m not worried about anything. I’m not fearing any man.’ And  then he closed in his lyrical voice: ‘Mine eyes have seen the glory of  the coming of the Lord.’ The next day he lay dying on the second floor  of the Lorraine Motel, struck in the cheek by an assassin’s bullet.

The  last line that King ever spoke in public came from the song ‘The Battle  Hymn of the Republic,’ written by Julia Ward Howe in 1861. It was a  fitting finale to the life of a great American because the story of the  ‘Battle Hymn’ is the story of the United States. The song, now  approaching its 150th anniversary, is a hallowed treasure and a second  national anthem. The country has turned to it repeatedly in national  crises. The ‘Battle Hymn’ has inspired suffragists and labour  organisers, civil rights leaders and novelists, for example John  Steinbeck in ‘The Grapes of Wrath’.

Since time immemorial the  serpent or snake has been a symbol of the wisdom and truth of the Great  Mother of all life. During the times of the patriarchy with its all-male  Divinity, manifestations of the love, kindness and wisdom of the Great  Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, were  crushed under the boots of oppression and warmongering. Yet, the truth  is not meant to be suppressed forever. It will always be out in the end  and since the arrival of the Age of Aquarius it is emerging with ever  greater clarity.

To me, this song is the epitome of a battle hymn  for our whole world and Martin’s vision of the Promised Land is not  merely for Christians but the whole of humankind. And although this song  is not really my kind of music, the Mormon Tabernacle Choir’s  interpretation never fails to move me to tears whenever I listen to it.  To my mind it’s one of the finest pieces of choral music altogether.  What this song is saying to me is that the religions of our world will  disappear and that the truth of the symbolisms, which has always been  hiding behind the surface words of their sacred texts, will keep  marching on and that forever.

The more humankind’s awakening and  its spiritual rebirth progresses, this truth will be helping our world  to free itself of the yokes of any kind of oppression and exploitation,  especially religious ones. Irrespective of how hard our religions have  always tried to keep us away from the truth, and for as long as they can  get away with it, they surely will attempt to do so, it cannot be  hidden away forever. It is already clearly visible for those whose inner  vision has opened to the higher realities of humankind’s existence.  They have no difficulties understanding that the hidden truths of the  Jesus legend have always been trying to show us that eventually every  one of us will evolve into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves, each  other and our world. One for all and all for one is the motto of the  Aquarian Age that will remain with us, now and forever. Amen

The  religions of our world never brought us peace, merely ever more excuses  for warmongering, violence and crimes against the wellbeing of our race.  Their speaking of peace has always been lip service only. They were  ideal instruments, provided by God and the Angels for wise educational  reasons, for oppressing and exploiting the masses. However, the truth  really is going to bring us the peace we and our world have so richly  deserved. It will happen through increasing numbers of us becoming aware  of God’s true nature and their own, and the high and holy destiny that  awaits every human being at the end of their earthly education, i.e.  through walking in the footsteps of the legendary Master Jesus evolving  into a Christed one and that each in their own right.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Battle Hymn Of The Republic’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of  Snakes’

 From‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *   
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*If I Can Dream
*_
_*



*_

I dream of a world where
Lights are burning brighter and
Birds flying higher in clearer and bluer skies.
If I can dream of such a better land,
Where all human beings walk hand in hand,
Tell me why, oh why should this dream not come true?

If I can dream that there will be
Peace and understanding sometime,
That winds of Heaven shall blow away
Humankind’s doubts and fears
And take us to the place that’s ruled by
The Christ Star, the Light of all Lights,
That brings new hope to everyone,
Tell me why, oh why should such a place not appear?

Our world has been lost in clouds
That held too much rain.
We’ve been trapped in it and troubled by pain.
But as long as we have the strength to dream,
We can redeem ourselves and our world,
Through learning to fly on the wings of
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth.

Deep in my heart questions are trembling
And I am sure that the answers
Are going to appear somehow,
For through the darkness of our world
The Christ Light beckons and calls us home
Into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own.
And for as long as I can think,
Talk and stand,
Walk and dream,
I shall believe with all my heart and soul
That my dream is in the process of coming true,
Right here and now.Aware that our thoughts create our reality,
Instead of dwelling on the unpleasant things
In our world,
I enjoy dreaming and thinking of the new Earth
And so do my share of bringing it about.

Walter Earl Brown
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘If I Can Dream’

​The  original song was made famous by Elvis Presley. It was notable for its  use of direct quotations of Martin Luther King, Jr. Elvis recorded it in  June 1968, two months after King’s assassination.
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now

*





​ For a very long time, the fog and mist    of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature    and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of Earth life have been    clouding humankind’s vision. Ever more they are now clearing away and a    beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed    lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for  our   hearts and souls to rejoice and sing: 
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Can See Clearly Now’
​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust
*_
_




_

The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Humming Bird  *_– *M*_*essenger Of Joy*_

_*




*_
​Some time ago one of my friends sent me a  link for a video about the rescue of a baby hummingbird. By following  the link below you can share this precious experience.

Baby Hummingbird’s Rescue

​In the Native American tradition the   hummingbird is a messenger of joy and what a joy they are to watch!   Intuitively, I feel that this video came to me – as it’s now winging its   way towards you – to remind me and all of us of the need for rescuing   the tiny and fragile baby bird of joy in every human heart and soul.

Attending to its special needs is not as   difficult as it may sound. It’s done through nurturing our precious   inner self with the right kind of food, which means refusing to   constantly watch the news on TV and listening to them on the radio and   instead focusing on everything that is good in our world. To patiently   and lovingly teach our inner baby bird of joy how to fly is everybody’s   own task. Yet, with our encouragement and with each passing day it can   and will grow stronger, until it is ready to take to its wings and  share  the joy it is capable of bringing, through its sheer presence, to  all  who are willing to pay attention to it.

The hummingbird is one of the most   precious jewels in Mother Nature’s crown. Its diminutive size represents   Universal guidance in itself, because it draws our attention to the  fact  that the greatest and most lasting joys of our present existence  do not  necessarily have their origin in the greatest of life’s events.  More  often than not they are found in its tiniest things and creatures,  as  well as fleeting moments, like an unexpected smile that lights up   someone’s face like a ray of sunshine. A flicker of renewed hope in a   person’s eyes. A kind and loving hand reaching out for us, when we are   sad, lonely or in pain, maybe all of them at once.

Seeing the first snowdrops in winter,   followed a little later by some of their cousins, the crocuses and   daffodils. A ladybird, a butterfly – especially the first ones in   spring. What joy! A flock of seagulls with their joyous aerobatics   displays, and all other bird species. All of them are the Universe’s   reminders that, even it is held captive by its earthly lessons, like   them our spirit is free. If we so wish, we too can fly to our heart’s   content and perform somersaults in the air – the realm of thought and   spirit, our true home. And then one of our feathered friends suddenly   bursting into song. How glorious! But when it comes to flying, how does   the bumblebee fit in? A creature that, according to the laws of   aerodynamics known to humankind, could not possibly lift itself into the   air, but is capable of skilful flying. Now, if that isn’t one of the   finest proofs we could wish for of the fact that anything can be   achieved and is possible with the help and the will of God, what is? 

What about modest little flowers by the   roadside, raising their heads to the Sun, as much as whole meadows,   lawns and bits of wasteland alike filled with the splendour of hundreds   of dandelions and daisies? Isn’t each one a small Sun in its own right   and a reflection of the glory of the Great Light above, radiating its   blessing and healing power into our world? A plant, a tree – especially a   blossoming one, showing us Mother Nature as the happy and smiling  bride  welcoming her groom, the warmth and the love of the life giving  Sun,  onto the Earth plane.


A beautiful sunrise or a sunset. White   clouds, like a herd of lambs, sedately drifting through a blue sky. The   first raindrops after a long spell without rain. A rainbow arching over   our world and bringing us the blessings of the Highest. The list is   endless! And all the things it contains are pure magic and expressions   of the loving care of the Highest and the Brightest Star in the whole of   Creation, the Universal Christ. What joy they bring to human hearts  and  souls! Doesn’t that in itself reveal that all these only seemingly   small things are of much greater value and significance than is  commonly  known and accepted?

So much our race has to be grateful for   and every human heart and soul will eventually be ready to be filled   with the joy the hummingbird brings. To receive it, all we need to do is   open our eyes and begin to whole-heartedly appreciate the gifts that   are all around us. Then let us give thanks and praise for the many   marvels, miracles and gifts the Highest constantly unfolds for all of us   through our beloved Mother, the Earth.

May we all open our hearts to   hummingbird’s message of joy, regardless of the things that are still   happening on this plane of life. And may ever more of us at long last   wake up to the realisation that our world is and always will remain a   place of great beauty and wonders that will forever rest safely in the   loving hands of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life   and Its Angels.
Recommended Further Viewing:
1.    ‘Feeding Hummingbirds in Alaska’
Part 1 
Part 2 

2.    A Celebration of the Glory and Wonder of God’s Creation 

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Wings Of Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Just close your eyes, open your heart
And pray that your cares and worries should depart.
Surrender your whole being to Great Father/Mother above,
So they can hold you secure in Their love.

Earthly life has become more and more involved.
There are many problems that on our own can’t be solved.
Yet, God merely asks us to do our best,
Then the Angels can take over and do the rest.

So, next time you feel discouraged and blue,
Know that one door is always open for you
And that’s the one of the house of prayer.
Your Highest Self is waiting for you there.

It’s a place that’s no further away
Than any quiet spot where you can pray.
Make your whole being a temple when God is there,
So you can place yourself into His/Her loving care.

God is part of us and we are part of God,
That’s why every prayer is heard and responded to.
It’s just that sometimes the answer has to be: ‘No!’
But any burden that’s too heavy for us alone to bear,
Can be made lighter on the wings of prayer.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The State Of Our World
*_
​ 




​ Every second, minute and hour of each  day of all our earthly lifetimes is irrevocable and can never be brought  back. Learning something from the mistakes we make along the way  enables us to do better next time round. This does not alter with the  death of our physical bodies. The world of light brings us opportunities  for revising our activities, so we can see where we went wrong and what  kind of changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are necessary.

For as long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we think  of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and irreversible.  This changes dramatically with the discovery that in truth we are  eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues when our  physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been returned to  Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us during the early stages of our  development each time we are returning to the world of light and find  out that this is humankind’s true home and the place form which we once  emerged. To our disappointment we then realise that any outstanding  issues and dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind  have not done anything of the kind. 

There is no need to worry about this because every new lifetime, however  many we shall need, will bring us fresh opportunities for resolving the  issues and healing each one of our relationships. Being aware of our  true nature, naturally we wish to make as much progress as possible on  the evolutionary journey of life. And so we freely and willingly pick up  the threads we left dangling and apply for another lifetime so we can  get to work on them. During our time in the spirit world, we learn that  we are all accountable not only for our own development but also that of  our world. 

In my view, there is no need to despair over its present state. In the  course of our race’s evolutionary pathway every one of us many times  over has taken part in making it this way. It seems only fair to me that  it is everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and  making our world a more peaceful and beautiful place for everything that  shares it with us. But regardless of that, neither you nor I are our  brother/sister’s keeper. They too are responsible for themselves and we  are all in this life together so we can help each other carry and come  to terms with the burden of the cross of our earthly existence. 

It is helpful to bear in mind that because of our oneness on the inner  level of life, every one of our thoughts, words and actions influences  the whole of Creation, not merely us and our world, in negative as well  as positive ways. And as sparks of the Divine, we are God’s children of  the Earth and young Gods in the making. All the characteristics and  powers that are in our Creator are also in us. And until we become aware  that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, each  one of us is potentially a very dangerous being on the loose in earthly  life. Even the meekest and mildest ones fall into this category. 

The sooner we wake up to our true nature and accept our responsibility  for our own wellbeing and that of our whole world, the better. And  because we are all here together to rally round each other in times of  need, as best we know how to, that’s why I am saying to you now: ‘Don’t  give up – go for it! Walk that wondrous journey of discovery of the self  that takes you back into the true nature of your being and helps you to  find the healing that is the birthright of every one of us. The only  thing you have to do is reach out for the loving hands of God and the  Angels. They are waiting to be called upon by you and want you to know  that you are loved beyond compare. It does not matter to them what you  did in the past or what you may presently be thinking, saying or doing,  you will always be loved this way. For one thing, I love you – that is  why this is now before you.’ 
God bless you and may the Angels keep you safe, now and forever. 

With love and light,
Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?
*_
_*




*_​If  you are feeling helpless about many of the things that are happening in  our world and are frequently asking yourself: ‘What can I do about the  state of our world?’ I would reply: ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing  in mind that all powers that are in God are also in us and each one of  us being a co-creator with God, we are powerful beyond compare. Read  more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

This  is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s  what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers, meditations and  quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but light and love,  hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do not allow your  mind to batter you with questions about any of the events that still  have to take place because they are part of God’s great evolutionary  plan. If they were not, there would be no need for them.

Never  despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the basic  goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm and  steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world.

May the  Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the heart and  soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart and turn it  into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in wisdom and  understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth burn away  every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.

 Recommended Reading:​ ·        ‘Light Up Our World’​ ·        ‘Letting Our Light Shine’​ ·        ‘The Power Of Thought’​ ·        ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’​ ·        ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’​ 
​ From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Searching For God
*_
​ _*



*_

  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 

​ 



​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Total Surrender To God
*_
_*




*_
​For  a long time the Angels and Masters, together with all your other  friends and helpers in the world of light, have been working on  preparing you and your race for occupying your rightful place in the  Universe. The spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to  separate you from each other, are in the process of changing into bridge  building ones. And the awareness that on the inner level all life is  one draws all of you closer together. The further you advance into the  New Age, the more you will become aware that truthfully:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​Each  one of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam is a  branch of the same tree. Or to be more precise, they are twigs of the  same branch of the religious tree of your world. None of them represents  the tree itself. One of these religions evolved from the other and  Judaism grew from the religions that existed before it. Islam, the most  recent arrival, was the last one of the patriarchal religions to emerge.  It does therefore not come as a surprise that it developed into the  fiercest and most fearful belief system that focussed on the systematic  suppression of all aspects of the feminine, and that it is the last one  that tries to cling onto the in other parts of the world long outdated  patriarchal customs.

In Islam the patriarchy’s masculine lust for  oppression and exploitation, dominion and empire building is attempting  to have one final fling. It represents the last bulwark against  granting equal rights for all My children of the Earth, which is  everyone’s birthright and the most essential part of the blessings the  Aquarian Age is bringing to your world. Knowing that this is the right  thing to do for them, wise ones do not allow their peace of mind to be  disturbed by the sabre-rattling of the warmongers. They muster  themselves in patience and dispassionately watch the scenery, safe in  the knowledge that it is part of My plan of life that this too will  crumble away.

With the help of their inner guidance wise ones are  seeing plenty of evidence that, on the principle of ‘give them enough  rope and they will hang themselves, the behaviour of some of Islam’s  most ardent and fanatic followers is eagerly occupied with bringing  about the destruction of their belief system. These ‘freedom fighters’  without exception are first graders in the school of Earth life. The  vibrations of these people will be incompatible with those of Mother  Earth, once her transformation into a more etherealised form is  complete. In due course these young souls will return into the world of  light.

From there they will be reincarnating onto a much younger  planet, where they will continue their education as physical beings.  Such inexperienced spirit/souls are unaware what kind of ‘freedom’ they  are actually fighting for through their spreading of destruction,  trouble and turmoil, pain and suffering in your world. Wise ones cannot  help wondering how these youngsters would behave if they knew that their  hopes and dreams are a long way from the freedom of the Aquarian Age,  because that means the liberation of your world from all kinds of  domination and oppression, especially the religious variety. Surely it  is not hard to see that the trespassers are badly in need of your  forgiveness, for they simply do not know what they are doing to  themselves. By following the link at the end of this chapter you can  read more about the fate that awaits them.

The earthly  personalities these first graders developed during their lifetime(s) on  the Earth plane and every bit of the Karma they created is going to stay  with them. Those who reached the lowest part of the first grade on the  Earth will be taken by the Angels to their new home planet. There they  will be moving up the slope that takes them to grade two. Completely new  souls will be waiting to practise on them and by enduring what these  newlings are handing out some of the karmic debts of the second graders  may be paid.

However, without at least a degree of awareness of  My Universal laws not much of this is possible in the early stages of  everyone’s spiritual development. It takes a long time before the small  earthly self’s superconscious faculties start to open and you get your  first inklings that there are higher and eventually highest aspects of  life. This usually happens at the beginning of the final phase of the  curriculum of life in physicality, the third grade.

When you have  reached it you can see for yourself that it would be impossible for  anyone to hold back the tide of evolution. Nobody can suppress the flow  of the living waters of consciousness of My wisdom and truth, which the  sign of Aquarius, the Divine Waterbearer, has been bringing to your  world for some time by now. It will continue to sweep before it  everything that gets in the way of the evolutionary progress of your  race and world.

The spiritual knowledge that is now coming your  way shows you quite clearly that Islam is neither superior nor inferior  to any of the religions that ever existed in your world. Like all others  this one has been partly misunderstood and partly misinterpreted  purposely for the domination and suppression of people and their  beliefs. Best of all the religions of the past have been at providing  humankind with endless excuses for more powerseeking and warmongering.  This happened individually as well as collectively when one country was  seeking dominance over another/others. Most evil of all have been and  still are civil wars in which one faction of the population of a country  rises against another, families and tribes destroying each other over  nothing more than a belief, which in the end turns out to be based on a  legend.

To those in charge of you behind the scenes of earthly  life the original concept of Islam, since its first appearance, has been  that it should be a symbolism for the next step forward in your race’s  spiritual development. Its basic idea is the final stride towards  establishing the religion of the Aquarian Age on the Earth and with it  My Kingdom of peace and goodwill towards all. This, however, cannot be  achieved through endlessly praying to a force outside of yourselves,  which you do not understand.

It is the living God within, your  own Highest or God Self you have all along be looking for and seeking to  reconnect with. My relationship with each one of you is the most  intimate and loving one you will ever have with anyone in the whole wide  world. It is now within everyone’s reach and waiting to be entered  into. The only way My kingdom can become a reality on the Earth is when  ever more of you conduct your lives with nothing but love and  compassion, kindness and generosity, tolerance and patience towards each  other and everything that shares your world with you.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A New Home Planet

*_




​Everything in the whole of Creation is  constantly evolving and moving onwards and upwards to ever higher and  more beautiful levels of existence. This process will never cease and  for all of us it is going to continue forever. The energies of young and  inexperienced spirit/souls, who are presently causing the mischief,  pain and suffering of our world, will be unsuitable for taking part in  life on the New Earth. Their education will continue elsewhere. At a  certain point in our planet’s development, the groups of evolved and  unevolved spirit/souls will be separating and proceeding in different  directions. 

Only those who are sufficiently evolved can  reincarnate onto the New Earth, if they so wish. The youngsters,  however, will only be able to do this on a new home planet that has been  allocated to them. They will be required to assist its evolutionary  process. The planet in return will be doing the same for them and that’s  how Mother Earth and humankind together have been evolving for a long,  long time.

This parting of the ways is the symbolic meaning  behind the surface words of the Bible’s St. Matthew 25:31-34: ‘When the  son of man comes in His glory and all His holy Angels with him, then he  will sit upon the throne of His glory. And all nations will gather  before Him. He will separate them one from another, just as a shepherd  separates the sheep from the goats. And He will set the sheep at his  right and the goats at His left. Then the King will say to those on His  right: ‘Come, ye blessed of My Father, inherit the kingdom which has  been prepared for you from the foundation of the world.’ 

Sheep  stand for highly evolved spirit/souls who have surrendered their whole  being to Highest or God Self. Through taking over completely, every  human being with the passing of time evolves into Christed ones in their  own right. The energies of these spirit/souls will be right for  reincarnating onto the Earth when her transformation is complete. Goats  represent young and inexperienced spirit/souls who will be continuing  their education about life on the material plane through reincarnating  onto a younger planet that matches their energies. Its vibrations will  be much denser than they are on the Earth and have been for quite a  long. 

Because of the density of the new planet’s vibrations the  going will be correspondingly harder and life tougher for its pioneering  colonisers. But after their initial training in earthly life, they are  ready for it. The redemption of the large amounts of mostly negative  Karma that was created by them will have to wait until they have evolved  sufficiently to be strong enough to endure what the Universal laws are  going to return to them in one of their lifetimes of the distant future.  It is highly likely that these spirit/souls, by the time they are ready  to harvest the fruits of the seeds they are sowing now, will have  evolved into good, kind and loving, law-abiding citizens. When they are  finding themselves at the receiving end of the pain and suffering they  are presently handing out so liberally, they could be wondering why  things of this nature should be happening to them out of all people. 

Attending  the earthly school of life is compulsory, yet none of us will ever be  forced to participate in anything. But as soon as we have rested  sufficiently in the world of spirit after the trials and tribulations of  our most recent lifetime on the Earth, there comes the moment of  realisation that if we wishes to continue on our evolutionary pathway,  we first have to get to the end of our earthly curriculum. So there is  nothing for it but getting on with our next lifetime, no matter what it  may bring. And that’s exactly what the likes of you and me have been  doing in the course of many earthly lifetimes, even though we knew that  major obstacles would be waiting for us. At that stage it was not hard  to agree to taking on whatever came our way because we then knew that  our spirit friends and helpers would never leave us, and that forever  they would be guiding and protecting us. If only our earthly self were  aware of that later when we are grappling with the realities of that  existence.

At the moment of its first release into earthly life, a  deep yearning for the blessed state of being one with God and all life  is programmed into every spirit/soul. In metaphors and allegories this  longing has been expressed in all sacred texts of our world. The  Abrahamic religions for example talk about it as the state of Paradise  or Heaven. The memory of this the earliest phase of our evolutionary  journey on the Earth is imprinted in every spirit’s consciousness. And  that’s why deep down on our innermost being we have always known that  one day we would find our way back home into this state and that the  only way of reaching would be through evolution. 

There can be no  doubt that spirit/souls who reincarnate on the new planet will be  getting as much support from the Angels and Masters, guides and helpers  of the spirit realm, as we have always received and forever will do, as  and when the need for it arises. And now that we have an inkling of the  difficulties of life the youngsters are likely to encounter, in due  course you and I may wish to join the ranks of spirit guides and helpers  and do our best to assist their material and spiritual progress. 

Isn’t  it good to know that we are never alone in any of our human endeavours?  At all times we are free to choose whether to get hold of helping  hands, visible and invisible, that are reaching out to us or whether to  ignore or even reject them. Yet, irrespective of what decisions we make  and however erroneous they may be at times, when viewed from the higher  perspective of life, God and the Angels will never cease to work through  and with us. 

Without the spiritual background of our present  existence and those who are incessantly beavering there for our support  and wellbeing, there would be no earthly life and neither would any one  of us, of that we can be sure. Learning to fully trust and rely upon our  spirit friends and helpers, although they are invisible to earthly  eyes, is every human being’s most urgent task during their earthly  lifetimes.

Can you now see that there really is no point for  sitting in judgement over anyone and every reason for feeling compassion  towards those who presently are taking part in the lessons of the lower  and lowest aspects of human nature? That does not mean condoning their  deeds, but from the Jesus legend in St. Luke 23:34 the Master’s last  words, when he was dying on the cross, come to mind: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing.’

May the legend of  the Lord Buddha have the last world here: ‘Resolve to be tender with the  young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and  tolerant with the weak and wrong. In some of your lifetimes, you are  sure to have been all of these.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’​
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Colonising New Planets
*_
_*




*_​From  time to time there is talk about the colonising of new planets, but in  spite of the evidence that on the purely physical level it may well be  possible, I do not believe that we shall ever make any real progress in  this direction. Some years ago the American scientist, Professor Carl  Sagan, who was well known for his research into terra-forming of other  planets, did some extensive laboratory experiments. He found that  blue-green algae thrive on carbon dioxide and have a phenomenal  tolerance of hostile conditions, particularly extremes of temperature.  The atmosphere of the planet Venus is extremely dense and rich in carbon  dioxide, which makes the surface temperature of the planet too high for  human beings.

The professor suggested that terra-forming of this  planet could best be achieved by changing its atmosphere. It was his  idea that a number of rockets could be sent to criss-cross the Venusian  atmosphere to bring this about. The nose cones would be filled with  blue-green algae; they would be triggered to explode into the atmosphere  of the planet. The algae would instantly begin to feed on the carbon  dioxide available. This in due course would effect sufficient changes in  the atmosphere to cause heavy rainfall, thus reducing the planet’s  surface temperature.

Being nearer to the Sun than the Earth, but  of comparable size to her, Venus would still remain warmer than our  planet. However, large areas of it could have temperatures tolerable to  human beings, thus making colonisation feasible. Extensive laboratory  tests were carried out at the time, supporting Sagan’s theory that this  idea may well be workable. Terra-forming ideas exist about Mars too, but  not about any of the other planets in our Solar System.

I do not  believe for a moment that we shall ever be allowed to do much damage  through what we – with typical human arrogance – would like to call  ‘colonising’ other planets. What a fine euphemism for subjection and  domination, one of the favourite pursuits of the young and inexperienced  male of the species when freely left to its own devices. Before the  Angels and Masters in charge of our world allow us any significant  adventuring into space, they will demand from us that we put our own  house in order and restore our home planet to an acceptable state.

Only  when we, individually and as a race, have become sufficiently evolved  are they going to permit us venturing deep into space. I for one am glad  to know that even then we shall remain under the protection and  guidance of the Wise ones who look after us and our world. They will  show us how to behave properly, i.e. without interfering with other  life-forms, as yet unknown to us, on other planets. In my view, it is  more than likely that they do exist, but unlikely that for as long as we  insist on searching for planets from a purely earthly perspective and  vision we shall ever be able to see them or even perceive their  existence.

There are many who still believe that one day we shall  succeed in taking over other planets, but I believe that more urgent  and important events, issues and developments will require humankind’s  utmost attention. Any kind of incursion into space always represent  tests for humankind. They reveal to the wise ones in charge of us and  our world to what degree people are at least trying to understand the  spiritual nature of other planets and the forces that are at work behind  all physical manifestations, and what kind of attitude we have towards  them. Each one of us being a spark of the Divine intelligence, there  cannot be any doubt that – with the help and will of God and the Angels –  we are a highly resourceful and successful race.

The way I see  it, we shall be allowed to stretch our imagination and ingenuity in  matters of space to its full capacity. But, whatever ambitions anybody  may have about the exploration of space and colonising other planets, I  am sure that something will always happen to stop us before we can harm  other planets and their inhabitants. In many places the residents could  be much more highly evolved than we are and who therefore no longer need  physical bodies for moving around. Such beings will be invisible to  earthly eyes and wherever there are any, we shall not be allowed to  disturb them and spoil their home planet, the way we have done and still  are doing with ours.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​ _
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Growing Older - *__*Part One
*_
_*Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth
*_





​To  me, growing older is the greatest gift that life has to bestow upon any  of its children. In my view, it is not something to be afraid of, but  to be looked forward to, relished and enjoyed, when it slowly but surely  sneaks up on you. As the years moved by and the older I grew, the more  my perspective of my life changed. One of the most enjoyable aspects of  this part of my life is that with my ever increasing understanding of  the spiritual background of life, many issues that once seemed  all-important with the passing of time have simply fallen by the  wayside.

It’s interesting to reflect a bit on those that once  threatened to burn me up and swallow me whole around age 29 1/2, the  time of my first Saturn Return,  40 to 45 Uranus Opposition, and 59  Second Saturn Return. You can read more about these landmarks in the  evolutionary cycle of life by following the link at the end of this  chapter. Having lived through the experiences the earlier parts of my  life brought me, drawn the learning from them and having written about  it, none of them are now of any consequence for me. This has set me free  to make the most of what the experience of old age is bringing in rich  measure. In my view that is the way it should be for all of us, although  frequently it is not.

Having reached this time of life, any  wisdom we gained is a reward for battling our way, as best we knew how  to, through the many obstacles and hardships that are inevitable on our  pathway through our present lifetime. I wish I had known then that no  life can be without them, as otherwise we would not learn anything and  grow. My situation eased considerably when I discovered that if we want  help to come to us, we need to ask for it. God and the Angels can only  draw closer when we reach out for their helping hands. I live in hope  that this will also make my passage back into the world of light, our  true home, an easier one when my time for it has come. The earlier in  life one begins to live in this consciousness, the better and more  effective that particular journey is bound to be.

I now no longer  have any qualms acting out the real me and fully being the person I  always wanted to be. When I look into the mirror, sometimes I am  astonished at how young I still look. Yet, there are also times when I  seem to look and feel a million years old. Never mind, I tell myself,  that’s probably because I am. I am sure you know exactly what I mean.  Most of the time, however, I feel amazingly young inside this body of  mine, younger than I ever did before in my present lifetime. This must  have something to do with the fact that having experienced difficult  times – having reached my age, who hasn’t? – one gets more in touch with  one’s immortal and ageless spirit and soul.

As the years slipped  by, equipped with the learning I was finding along my way, life  gradually became much easier in so many ways. But most of all I enjoy  the knowledge that it is not death that looms ahead when we leave our  physical bodies behind, but a rebirth and release into our true home,  where loved ones are waiting for us. I think it will make a big  difference to our relationships when we all stand before each other in  our true roles as children of the Great Father/Mother of a all life and  siblings in the vast family of all life, rather than as grandparents,  parents and children. I hope that under these conditions proper  reconciliation, wherever it is still missing, will be possible and the  chains and shackles of Karma between us dissolved once and for all.

There  is no need to envy anyone their youth or any other part of their lives.  I certainly don’t wish for any season of mine to return. Once more  round  in this particular lifetime is enough for me. It’s not been an  easy ride and I am glad to have got as far as where I presently am. I  don’t know whether some people have less gray hair or flatter bellies  because that’s not the kind of thing I pay attention to. To me, the most  important part of anyone, including myself, is the spirit and soul that  dwells in a physical body. If that’s a good one, nothing else is of any  importance to me. Take it from me, the wisdom one gains richly makes up  for the physical aging process, which in any case can be greatly  influenced by an increasingly positive attitude towards life. I can tell  you from first hand experience that in truth, growing older is very  much a state of mind.

As my life progressed and with more  understanding of my own needs, I became kinder to myself and less  critical. I learnt to be my own best friend instead of my worst enemy.  And that, as you may know, is by no means an easy task! I do not feel  the need to overindulge in things like biscuits or chocolate. Over the  years I have found that I no longer need such things as much as I did in  my younger days. These days I prefer to treat myself regularly to cut  flowers, candles and aromatherapy.

Sure, over the years my heart  has been broken many times. Nietzsche was right when he said: ‘That  which does not kill us makes us stronger.’ It’s good to know first hand  that the experiences of the really do make us stronger, because they  have taught us that life goes on and that there is always a way forward,  no matter what may ever befall us. It is true that one’s heart bleeds  and one’s soul weeps over the loss of loved ones, or when one has to  witness the suffering that is at times inflicted upon humans and animals  alike, but it is a great comfort to know that life is eternal and will  always continue for all of us.  And I thank the goodness of life for  having taught me that from broken hearts and endured pain inner  strength, understanding and compassion grow.

One of my many  blessings is that, in spite of the fact that I have already spent a long  time on the Earth plane, I do not yet have that much grey hair. Oh yes,  there are wrinkles on my face and some of them are definitely getting  deeper. But so what? They will only last for as long as I need this body  – then I will hand it back and be free – free – free!!!

I shall  take to my spiritual wings and I will be able to visit all the wonderful  places round the world I never got to see during this lifetime. Just  imagine, I shall do so without lugging a physical body around and having  to care for it, which takes up an incredibly long part of each day.  Never again will I have to carry a suitcase or wait in overcrowded  airport lounges and endure screaming children running wild. I will think  of a beautiful place and shall instantly be there. Now, isn’t that so  much better than all the travelling hassle one has these days on the  physical plane?

Most of all I enjoy getting older because I know  that I am eternal being of light who can never die and that when my time  has come for handing my physical body back to Mother Earth, I will  return into my true home – the world of spirit, to rest and recuperate.  Having done so, the greater freedom of the spirit world will be waiting  for me and it will be possible for me to study any subject I care to  name. I shall want to do all the things that of necessity had to be  neglected during my present lifetime, for example learning to play a  musical instrument, maybe several, and singing in a choir. If I’m good  enough I might be invited by the Angels to join them. Who knows? Ah,  endless possibilities, dear friends! Who would begrudge being so much  closer to all of that, as one gets older?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Growing Older - *__*Part Two
*_
​ _*The Homecoming
*_​ 



​ ‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would  still plant an apple tree today,’ Martin Luther wrote. The fruits we  harvest from the tree of our life during this lifetime are the seeds of  what we planted in others. It is never too late to start planting good  seeds, especially if many of the apples on the tree of our present  lifetime seemed to be either rotten or riddled by worms. The age of our  physical body does not matter one bit. It is never too late for turning  our destiny round and making a fresh start, no matter what age we have  reached. 

After all, it’s only our physical body that grows older, so why should  its age have anything to do with the age of our soul and spirit? They  are immortal, unborn and, therefore, have no age. They are eternally  young and cannot die – time and ageless, they know no boundaries or  limits. Time is part of the illusion of our temporary and fleeting  earthly existence, and does not exist anywhere else.

 Taking pleasure in the thought of growing  older with me is not, I assure you, a way of wishing my present  lifetime away. Far from it! But, as the knowledge that there truly is no  death sinks ever deeper into my consciousness, I share the feelings of  Chiron, the wounded healer, when he finally regained his immortality by  coming home into the awareness of his true nature and relationship with  God. It’s his joy I feel and strengthened by my inner understanding,  like Chiron, I would not dream of turning away from Earth life and its  responsibilities.

 Quite the opposite is true. The wisdom I  am finding along the way gives me, like it once must have done for  Chiron, the strength to tackle whatever may come my way with renewed  vigour. This is because now my consciousness rests securely in the  knowledge that all life, including my own, rests safely in my Divine  parents’ hands and that, no matter what may ever befall me, my world and  I will always be safe. In this understanding all my fears slowly  dissolve, especially the one of death and this sets me free to attend  diligently to all my karmic duties and obligations. Learning to love all  life God’s way, totally and unconditionally, enables me to make extra  special efforts at resolving and healing even the most difficult and  traumatic ones of my relationships.

 Appreciating that everything that ever  happened to me was provided by the great wisdom of my Creator helps me  to enjoy my earthly existence and live it more fully. I revel in the  knowledge of God’s unlimited power, omnipotence and omniscience, as the  only one who truly knows the needs of all children of the Earth, to help  each one through their own experiences to learn and grow into spiritual  maturity. All this makes the prospect of more lifetimes on the Earth  plane, should I require them, an enjoyable one.

 White Eagle in one of the Lodge’s Monday Thoughts on 18.2.2013 had this to say about eternal youth: _‘Great  cycles come and pass, time and time again like night and day. A great  cosmic night follows each great cosmic day. To help you become more  patient, try to get away from the limitation of time, do not think in  terms of years. There are those who say to us, your guides in the world  of light: ‘Oh, I am getting old!’ Bless their hearts. All eternity lies  before them. Can you imagine life pulsating on and on? If you get the  realism and the vibration of this in the heart of your being, weariness  or death will be unknown to you. You undergo transmutations but never  death. That is the secret of eternal youth for Master souls.’_ 
It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance;
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance;
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give;
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.
​ 
From ‘The Rose’
Amanda McBroom

​ Recommended Reading: 
• ‘Chiron – The Wounded Healer’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Growing Older - *__*Part Three
*_
_*Looking At The Bright Side
*_






​Fed  up and disenchanted with himself and his life and feeling thoroughly  sorry for himself, a man was sitting in his study. After a moment or two  of contemplation, he picked up a pen and started to write: ‘I had  surgery last year during which my gall bladder was removed. Because of  the operation I had to stay in bed for a long time. I was approaching  the age of sixty in the same year and was disappointed that after having  spent thirty years of my life in a publishing company and done well for  them, I was asked to retire to make room for a younger person. This  meant giving up my favourite job. During that year my father died and my  son failed his medical exam, because he had been involved in a car  accident and spent several days in a hospital bed with a cast on his  foot. The car was a write-off. Ah, what a miserable year!’

If  only the man had known that he was going through his second Saturn  return, and that with it the time had come for clearing out the things  that were no longer of any use in his life. Be that as it may, later  that day his wife came to see him and found him looking sad and lost in  thought. For some time she had been watching how he was sinking ever  deeper into a mood of despondency and depression. Standing behind him  she read his notes. An idea came to her and she silently left the room.  But after a while she returned with a sheet of paper, which she placed  by the side of what her husband’s notes.

The woman had recently  consulted the Great Mother of all life, the wise one within her, and  asked: ‘What can I do to help my husband?’ It was the Mother’s love and  wisdom that guided the wife’s hand and thoughts when she wrote:

‘Last  year I finally got rid of a gall bladder that had caused me many years  of discomfort and pain. In the same year I turned sixty-five. I am of  sound health and having retired from my job, I can now use more of my  time to compose the master novels I have always dreamed I would write  one day. They are going to be stories that have purpose and meaning,  because I am now much more focussed and at peace.

‘After having  lived to the ripe old age of ninety-five without needing to depend on  others or suffering from any serious illnesses, in that same year my  father passed into the world of light. Reunited with my mother, he is  sure to be exploring his new home now and enjoying its greater freedom. I  look forward to seeing them again in due course. If I last as long as  my father did, I have another thirty-five years before me. It’s up to me  whether I spend them unhappily dwelling on the things that once were,  or whether I make them into the most happy and creative time of my life.

‘It  is true, it was also the year my car was a complete write-off. However,  the main thing is that our son is alive and has survived the accident  without disabilities. All in all, I think the year passed well and when  looked at in the right way, it has brought many blessings into my life,  for which I give thanks and praise to the Highest.’

The ability  to see the bright side of all our experiences is one of the finest and  rewarding art forms Earth life has to offer. And if we but take a closer  look at our lives, there is always something to be thankful for. Being  grateful for the many gifts the Universe bestows upon us at any given  moment fills our whole being with a sense of fulfilment, happiness and  the goodness of life.

Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.
Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Age 58/59 – The Second Saturn Return’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Growing Older – Part Four

Learning To Tap Into The Inner Wellspring
*_
_*




*_
​Our  spirit and soul and our Highest or God Self is our inner being. Yet,  this is not something we have, it’s what we are. All human beings in  earthly life are a spirit and soul, who one lifetime after another find  themselves temporarily encased in a physical body. With the passing of  time this body wears out and in due course is handed back to the Earth.  It decays and its components return to the Earth and are recycled, as  all earthly things must. In contrast to this spirit and soul are  immortal and eternal. They are part of God and like God they have no age  and cannot die.

Yet, because God is in everything and without  God there can be no life, it would be a mistake to say that our small  earthly self and its outer shell are not Divine. Every cell, atom and  molecule of physical matter that exists in the whole of Creation was  brought into being by the Great Father/Mother of all life. It has been  created from the light of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light of  all, the Christ Star, who is the only born Son/Daughter of the Holy  Trinity. All life and lifeforms are imbued with Its essence. Read more  about this in ‘The Story Of The Creation’ by following the relevant link  at the end of this article.

For a long time the earthly self  cannot recognise its inner light. To paraphrase St John 1:5: ‘And the  Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness does not comprehend it.’  It takes many lifetimes before the lower self becomes aware of the  presence of this its inner wellspring of the creative ideas of God, the  masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, and the wisdom and love of the  Goddess, the Great Mother of all life, its feminine counterpart. The  Mother is the soul of the whole of Creation and the memory bank of every  bit of knowledge that was ever gathered anywhere.

The  combination of these two energies is the eternal wellspring every one of  us eventually learns to tap into it, so we can be used as a channel for  the blessings and the Highest to pour through us into our world. The  Angels are in charge of every human being’s spiritual development and  that of our whole world. They alone know how much of the Divine wisdom  and truth should be revealed intuitively to us at any given time, so  that through us it may find its way into our world. They decide what  kind of tale would be most suitable to teach our race the lessons we  require at any given time. That’s how all the myths and legends of our  world once came into being, including the tale of the Master Jesus’  life. And even the last and slowest learners recognise in the end that  such stories should not be taken literally but perceived as metaphoric  tales that are supercharged with symbolisms. These people too one day  will understand that God never was an influence somewhere ‘out there’,  but has always been an inner experience, waiting to be discovered.

Our  conscious and subconscious mind as well as our super-conscious  faculties are facets of our complete consciousness. When the inner and  outer parts of their being has grown into one, they have evolved into a  Christed one in their own right. The earthly conscious mind was created  by the inner being focussing its attention constantly on the outer world  and trying to come to terms with it through our physical brain and  senses. All of us eventually need to train our earthly minds to take its  attention away from the outer world and direct it ever more onto our  inner being, so its resources can be accessed. Here alone can we find  the wisdom, understanding and strength we require on our journey  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Our inner  connection links us with the Universe and the spiritual life that is  constantly beavering on our behalves in the background of our earthly  existence. Ultimately, this part of us connects us with the infinite  being of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

We are performers  on the great stage of earthly life whose inner being, the Highest or God  Self, together with the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the  world of light, acts like backstage technicians who ensure that every  performance of ours gets the required support so that things happen on  cue. The wisdom and knowledge of the Universe is unlimited and every  part of it becomes available to us, as soon as we learn to tune the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into our Creator’s  superconscious mind. If something appears to be missing for one of our  stage appearances, the only thing we have to do is make our intention  known to the Angels by asking for their help.

Our inner being  runs the biological systems of our physical body without any conscious  effort from our small earthly self. This is astonishing enough in  itself, but the inner being knows a great deal more than that. It can  provide us with the answers to anything we shall ever want to know. All  we need to do is ask our questions and then silence our conscious mind  sufficiently, so that the Angels can respond through our inner guidance,  the small still voice within. Becoming consciously aware of the true  nature of our being and the presence of our Highest Self and learning to  tap into its resources of wisdom, understanding and strength, dissolves  the limitations that for a long time have been restricting the growth  of humankind’s spiritual nature. The knowledge we are now allowed access  to is meant to provide ever more of us with the key for unlocking their  own full human potential and through this that of our world.

When  our inner doors begin to swing open, we need to build external outlets  through which the results of our creative efforts can flow into our  world. In this way we can do our share of making it into a more  beautiful and peaceful place for all. And because every one of God’s  powers and characteristics is also in us, we don’t need to become  empowered, we already are. We merely have to stake our claim, take  possession of our inner riches and manifest them in earthly life, so  that the Divine light and power can flow unhindered into everything we  touch. Each time we send Its radiance, power and love into our world and  share them with as many as possible, our own body of light increases in  brightness and strength. This is the body we shall need to get around  on the higher levels of life. It’s one of the bodies that are worn  underneath or rather within the outer protective shell of the physical  body that allows us to experience earthly life. In due course this body  will no longer be required.

The German Theologian Albert  Schweitzer, 1875-1965, wrote: ‘At times our own light goes out and is  rekindled by a spark from another person. Each of us has cause to think  with deep gratitude of those who have lighted the flame within us.’  Through hearing or reading someone’s words the light of our inner candle  can only be sparked into life when we are ready, i.e. the right moment  has come and our energies have become sufficiently receptive to enable  us to understand that which we are attracted to. Many in our world have  reached this evolutionary point and are waiting for our gifts that  herald a renewal of faith and trust in the goodness of life, gives them  new hope and helps them to find peace of mind. These things provide them  with the energy they need for their own efforts of establishing God’s  Kingdom in earthly life.

God and the Angels are constantly  watching, guiding and supporting us, because on the inner level of life  all is one and there is no separation between anything. That’s why every  one of our thoughts, words and actions is known to them. As a result,  everyone’s lessons on an ongoing basis are designed in keeping with  their individual requirements. This is how we always get what we  deserve, no more and no less. But when they now look into the heart and  soul of humankind, all they can see is an awakening of a new kind of  sweetness that’s invisible to earthly eyes, which is spreading in  earthly life. They are observing a rise of courage in people and  kindness towards each other, and an ever increasing desire to live in  peace, to give of our love to anyone who is in need of it. The Divine  will for these things has been slumbering in our own subconscious and  that of our world for a long time, but for some time it has been rising  ever more forcefully into its conscious awareness and directing the  course of  people’s lives.

Anyone who has learned to tap into  their inner wellspring of creativity and love, and unselfishly serves  the good of all by freely sharing their gifts with others, will never  suffer from writer’s block. The inner fountainhead is the very source of  our being. For a long time this part of us has been working its way  into our individual and collective conscious awareness through layer  upon layer of the ancient soul memories that are stored in our  subconscious. This continues until at last the earthly self becomes  aware of the presence of its inner light and that enables it to start  working together with it, as best as it knows how to go about it.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Story Of Creation’
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Growing Older - *__*Part Five
*_
_*A Matter Of Perception
*_
_*




*_​A  blind boy with a hat by his feet was sitting on the steps of a  building.  A sign by his side said: ‘I am blind, please help.’  A man  who was walking past noticed how little there was in the hat. He took  some coins from his pocket and dropped them into the hat. Pausing for a  moment, he took the sign, turned it round, wrote something on it and  then placed it so that anyone who passed by could clearly see what was  written.

To the boy’s amazement, it didn’t take long until his  hat began to fill because a lot more people were now putting something  into it. The same afternoon the man who had changed the words came to  see how things were going. The boy recognised the man’s footsteps and  asked: ‘Are you the one who changed my sign this morning?’

‘Yes,’ replied the man.

‘What did you write?’ asked the boy.

‘I  wrote nothing but the truth,’ came the reply. ‘All I did was to express  your words in a different manner, so that your sign now reads: ‘Today  is a beautiful day, but I cannot see it.’’

Both signs told people  that the boy was blind. The first version simply stated this fact. But  because the second one reminded those walking past how fortunate they  were to be able to see, this one was more effective.

All of us  could do with being more aware of and thankful for the gifts the  Universe bestows upon us day by day. Giving thanks and praise for them  helps us to become more creative and innovative in our thinking, because  we then perceive our world and everything in it in a more positive way  than before. And even if life at times gives us a hundred reasons for  crying, it’s worth our while to make an effort to remember that at the  same time we also have a thousand reasons for giving thanks and showing  our gratitude by smiling.  

So, let’s face the past without  regrets and handle the present with confidence. Trusting the love and  wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life to send us at all times  what we truly need – even though that may not necessarily be what we  want – with each passing day our ability to face the future without fear  grows.  And the more our faith increases, the more our fears decrease  and dissolve.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Growing Older – Part Six

We Have All The Time In The World
*_
_*




*_
Once we’ve returned for good
To humankind’s true home, the world of light,
The whole of Eternity will be ours for the
Great mystery of life to unfold before us
And reveal the extent of what
God’s wisdom and love has always had
In store for every one of us.
There will be time for exploring
The true meaning of love.
And once we have that,
We require nothing more.

Every step of our evolutionary journey
God’s love has accompanied us and
Forever will do so in many different forms.
And when we have left the cares of earthly life
Far behind us, there will be
All the time in the world
To be true to our real nature and only love.
Nothing more, nothing less,
For that is the time for being just love and be loved,
Loving for the sake of loving.
When everything but love has fallen away,
At long last we are
Only love.

Hal David & John Barry
Adapted by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘We Have All The Time In The World’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life
*_
_*Part One
*_





​For  as long as you do not know who I truly am, where I dwell and who you  are, you cannot find Me and come to Me. You cannot even begin to look  for Me. So, who am I? I am part of what is known in your world as the  Divine Trinity. We are the undividable Holy Spirit and consist of the  masculine will and power aspect of God, the Great Father, who is  balanced by His feminine counterpart the Goddess, the Great Mother, the  love and wisdom aspect of the Divine. I complete the Trinity by being  their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit, the Sun of all Suns and  the Light of all lights. I am feminine and masculine in one, the same  as they are and because you are a spark of Me, this also applies to you.

Until  you realise that I am as much part of you as you are of Me and  therefore are an inner experience that cannot be found on the outer  levels of your present existence, you are feeling lost and lonely even  though on the inner spiritual level of your being you never have been or  will be. It takes a considerable length of time, i.e. many lifetimes in  physicality, before the awareness of your higher nature stirs from its  slumbering state in any one of you, my beloved children of the Earth.  This awakening is accompanied by the discovery that life in the whole of  Creation is ruled by My Universal laws. The first one is love and  evolution. In itself this will probably help you realise that it cannot  possibly be true that a saviour and redeemer would appear in your world  and, provided you said you believed in him, he would wave some kind of a  magic wand to save you and wipe away and redeem all your transgressions  against the law of love.

I hate to have to tell you this, but if  you still believe in this story you are being deceived big time and  that by none other than the Angels and Me. Well, you were and you were  not and there is no need to get upset about any of it because it  happened for wise higher reasons. Let me explain. As you know by now,  the Great Mother is the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine  Trinity. Through alternatively giving and withholding things She has  always been teaching you and your world the value of things. With the  help of suppressing My truth for the past six thousand years of  patriarchy and the dominion of the masculine forces in your world with  its systematic suppression of the truth, it was Her infinite love and  wisdom that has been teaching your whole world the value of truth and  peace. You can take it from Me that it will not be too long until they  have taken over the supreme rulership of your world.

Anything  that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation is taking part in the  evolutionary process and belongs to the plan, from the lowest to the  Highest. And that which you perceive as ugly and evil in human nature  and anywhere else around you is nothing but its crude lower unevolved  part in the process of being transformed into something good, right and  beautiful, exactly the way you still are. That’s why wise ones never  look down their noses onto anyone or anything. Every human being is on  an at least slightly different evolutionary level, so that you can all  learn from each other.

Everything that ever happened and will do  so in future is in keeping with God’s plan and therefore the Great  Father/Mother’s will and wishes. Nothing in the whole of Creation occurs  outside of the plan or is beyond its reach. This not only applies to  your world but all others, of which there are many on the higher levels  of life, of whose presence you are not yet aware. And each one of the  deceptions that ever took place on the earthly plane has been an  essential and inevitable part of the evolutionary plan of life. But  since your entry into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, you and  your world have been entitled to find out more and more of the truth  about everything.

It’s good to see that increasing numbers of you  are capable of grasping that the Jesus story, from the moment of its  first appearance in your world, in the end was intended to reveal itself  as a legend. It could not be any other way because it is written in the  great book of life that in the end nobody but each one of you  yourselves can save and redeem you. You are the only one who can  dissolve the karmic chains and shackles you yourself created through  your thinking and behaviour in the course of many lifetimes. Don’t you  think it’s fair that every human being has to do their own saving and  redeeming itself and that at the same time this is your contribution  towards the saving and redemption of your whole race and world?

The  purpose of the many different myths and legends, which the Angels and I  brought your world throughout the ages, was to make you familiar with  the facts about every human being’s higher nature and the special  relationship all of you have always had with Me. The tales we gave you  did contain the truth, but – as you are finding out now – it had to  remain hidden in the higher esoteric meaning of the symbolisms and  metaphors behind each story’s surface words. The truth had to wait until  the right time for revealing it had come. When looked at from this  perspective, you can see that none of the tales were lies. They were not  intended to be deceptions, not even part truths because they contain  the full truth. It’s merely a case of not yet possessing the ability to  recognise it.

The Angels and Masters around My throne are in  charge of the great evolutionary plan of life and its executors. They  are responsible for the spiritual development of every one of you and  your whole world. Helped by countless friends and helpers on the lower  levels of the spirit realm, they have always taken great care only to  share with you the parts of My truth that were right for your  evolutionary development at that particular time. The Angels gave what  the mass of people in your world would be capable of understanding at  least in broad outlines so that at least some of it could be absorbed  into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness.

The  Angels and I are rejoicing so many of you by now have matured into  spiritual adulthood sufficiently to be able to grasp ever more of My  wisdom and truth. The spiritual knowledge we are bringing you are My  light. In the fullness of time every single one of you will evolve into a  transmitter/receiver station and a channel through which the blessing  and healing power of My light can flow to wherever someone requires it.  In due course the whole of your race’s consciousness will be filled with  nothing but the light of My truth. Every last shred of evil and  darkness will have been absorbed into it.

What a long time I have  been waiting for the time when even the last and slowest one of you has  learnt how to call upon the Angels and Me, so we can teach them how to  go about acting as the saviour and redeemer of themselves and your  world. Their first requirement, the same as it once was yours, is  finding out about My true nature and their own and the special  relationship I have always had with them, even though there were unaware  of it. Tell them that there never has been an interruption,  irrespective of the fact that it looked like that for a long time. Let  them know that Earth life is a school whose main purpose is helping  every one of My beloved children of the Earth to grow and evolve in  wisdom and understanding. Share your light with them, so that in due  course they too will have become seekers of My wisdom and truth, and  Christed ones in their own right.

Whenever someone wishes to find  truth, tell them to stop looking for it on the outside. It cannot be  found there. They need to listen to the world of their feelings and  their heart instead, for that’s where I dwell. I am waiting to come  fully alive in them and during times of quiet reflections, prayers and  meditations it is easy to re-establish and strengthen their inner  connection with Me. I then can once more teach and protect them, the way  I used to do a long time ago.

My aim is to help all of you to  trust Me when I show you what is right or wrong in any given situation.  The only thing you have to do is pay paying attention to the feelings  that rise from within the very core of your own being into your  conscious awareness. That’s how I have always been trying to guide you  intuitively into right thoughts, words and actions. Your life force  flows more easily when you live intuitively with the Angels and Me, hand  in hand, for I am your inner teacher and guide. I am the only truly  reliable guru in the whole of Creation, who never leads you astray and  who really does know the answers to any question you may ever care to  ask.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Two
*_
_*Creating A Picture Of My Truth
*_






​Although  all belief systems your world has ever seen was but another piece of  the great jigsaw puzzle of all life, to this day what is left of them  considers itself to be the only holy-making religion because its leaders  and followers believe that their belief alone is in possession of the  truth about Me. The truth of the matter is that each one was merely  intended to act as one of the many pathways with which the Angels and I  that have always been trying to guide humankind up the spiritual  mountain. This is the road that in the end returns all human beings into  the conscious awareness of My true nature, their own and the oneness  with Me. The teachings of every belief system contain some golden  nuggets of truth, but for wise higher educational purposes they have to  remain hidden behind the surface words of their sacred texts for a long  time.

The leaders of every religion are nurturing the false  belief on their bosoms that what they think of as truth is unchangeable,  as if it were set in concrete or hewn into granite. Human beings in  general have been taught to perceive Me as a static and never changing  force, but this is by no means the case. Like you, I am constantly  evolving and changing and so is my truth. Both of us are expanding as  fast as new knowledge is added to that which already exists. And if you  wish that a picture of My truth emerges, join the religious texts of  your world like pieces of a giant jigsaw puzzle. I am asking you to do  this because time and again down the ages, the Angels have been sharing  another aspect of My truth with you.

On every occasion it was  presented in the form of a myth or legend, as they were easier to come  to terms with for humankind’s spiritual innocence. I refuse to use the  word ignorance when someone does not yet understand something. Through  taking the religious tales at their face value better learning  opportunities were created by the suffering people inflicted upon each  other, at first at the giving and later at the receiving end. Much later  when the time was right, it would begin to dawn on ever more of you  that the stories could not possibly be meant to be understood literally,  as they had been during humankind’s early developmental stage. As a  result, the tales had over and over been interpreted, re-worked and  translated from one language into another, but in spite of the errors  that crept into them, intentionally and otherwise, the meaning of their  basic contents never changed.

That’s how gradually more and more  of My wisdom in the form of symbolisms and metaphors was revealed  through various outlets. But with the passing of time increasing numbers  of you approached spiritual adulthood and it occurred to many of these  spirit/souls that the stories that formed the basis of the religions  they were following was so weird and strange that they could not  possibly be meant to be taken literally. Many asked themselves if that  is the case, there must be some other kind of meaning, but what?

The  advance of your world into the Aquarian age brought many of you the  realisation that My wisdom and truth has always been hiding behind the  surface words of the sacred texts of the religion you are following.  Wise ones discovered to their surprise that as soon as their perception  was beginning to open to the presence of the higher levels of life,  nobody could pull the wool over theirs any more and even the most  ancient texts could now reveal their esoteric higher meaning. It is then  no longer hard to recognise that many quotes from the teachings of your  religions contained hidden references to My Universal law of Karma,  without being mentioned anywhere.

One of the best examples of  this are quotes like ‘An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.’ To  this day many are mystified about what it might want to tell them, but  with the understanding you are finding here it is not difficult to see  that they are a clear reference to My Universal laws, in particular the  one of cause and effect or Karma. When you have reached a sufficiently  high evolutionary level, you know that such words could never have been  intended to instruct human beings to go out of their way to cause pain  and destroy each other. Your true nature and Mine is love. From love you  have come and in the fullness of time will be returning to. The further  you advance on this road up the spiritual mountain, the clearer it  becomes to you that such interpretations were a gross injustice to your  true nature and Mine. Therefore, they could not possibly be true and  must have some other meaning.

At this stage of your development  you find out that life in the whole of Creation is subject to My Divine  laws, that all of you have always been responsible for every one of your  thoughts, words and actions, and that being unaware of the existence of  My laws never protected anyone against having to live with the  consequences of whatever they sent into your world. And whenever you are  saddened by inexperienced souls around you, who to this day are taking  the teachings of their religions literally and are using their lack of  knowledge as excuses for hurting and killing those who do not share  their beliefs, do not despair and refuse to sit in judgement over them.

By  the time the redemption of their present sins comes round, you could be  one of their spirit friends who is trying to help them work their way  through the pain and suffering that inevitably will be coming their way,  just the same as you are being assisted by helpers that are invisible  for earthly eyes, now. As much as you would like to do the work for  them, you will not be allowed to do this because it would interfere with  the learning of their lesson. You love them because they exist and are  your siblings in the great family of humankind. That’s why you will do  anything that is within your power to ease the burden of the cross they  are carrying that was created by their outrageous thought and behaviour  patterns of the past.

In the evolutionary process of growing into  an ever more God-like being you acquire the ability to love totally and  unconditionally, wisely and without expecting anything in return, like I  do. Loving that way and viewing things from My perspective of life is  the destiny of every human being. Those who have completed this  development know that it would be unwise to interfere with anyone’s  lessons, because your own experiences of earthly life have taught you  that the most painful ones are never forgotten and therefore the best  learnt ones. Having learnt to love My way, you would not want anyone to  deprive of their learning opportunities.

Wise ones comfort  themselves with the thought that they too once were young and  inexperienced. That’s why they send the youngsters nothing but loving  thoughts and quietly in their minds forgive them, for they clearly have  no idea what they will be drawing towards themselves in the fullness of  time. They will be no different from anyone who is groaning presently  under the load of redeeming what could be their most ancient karmic  debts. Never forget that the spiritual youngsters of your world, even  when they are living in physical bodies that are one hundred years or  more old, are entitled to learn their lessons. Naturally, the same  applies to you and your task is learning how to be tolerant and patient  with the youngsters.

That’s a difficult task, I know. But you  will find it helpful to remind yourself frequently that, after all, they  are your spiritual sisters and brothers who in the fullness of time, My  time not Earth time, they too will wake up and become aware of their  true nature again. Rest assured that in due course they will be given  the same opportunities for reaching the same level of wisdom and  understanding that is yours at the moment of reading this. And that’s  how even the last and slowest one of you, My beloved children of the  Earth, hand in hand with the Angels and Me and therefore never without  assistance, works their own way back into the conscious awareness of  their loving union with Me. Beyond a shadow of a doubt you will then  know that everything in the whole of Creation has always rested safely  in the loving hands of the Angels and Me and that this will continue,  forever.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Three

*_​ _*God : The Great Mystery
*_​ 




​ Programmed into every spirit, at the   moment of its release into earthly life, is the concept of a higher   authority that is in charge of it and who cares for its wellbeing. Who   and what it is and where it can be found that is the great mystery every   one of you eventually has to unravel for themselves. All the religions   and philosophies that ever existed in your world were created to  assist  you with this task. That’s the reason for each one of them  containing a  minute portion of the great Cosmic truths about Me and the  wonder and  miracle of My Creation. And when you now take a closer look  at one of  these belief systems after the other, you will be able to  recognise that  the new myths and legends the Angels and I presented  from time to time  were based on the knowledge that already existed in  the consciousness of  humankind.

Regardless of the fact that they were presented in different parts of   your world, every new religion was designed to move your race’s   spiritual development another step forwards and upwards on the   evolutionary spiral of life. And that could only be achieved by   familiarising you with another aspect of My truth. Even though they all   were building up on each other, none of your belief system ever   contained My whole truth. The Christian teachings come close, but only   when they are viewed from the higher esoteric perspective and the   symbolisms and metaphors behind their surface words.

This is how it came about that at any given time, we brought you the   knowledge that was right for the state of your race’s spiritual   development, which reached from its individual and collective spiritual   infancy, toddlerhood, adolescence and finally the maturity of  adulthood.  In this way with the passing of time, ever more stories and  legends  came into being. The intention of each new one was to assist  the growth  of consciousness in the part of your world in which it was  given. And  the deeper you are penetrating into the Age of Aquarius, you  will find  that the more of My truth is going to be revealed anyone who  is ready to  receive and understand it. 

We notice with gladness that the number of those waking from their   spiritual slumber by now is growing quite rapidly. Ever more of you are   grasping that each one of the old religions held but tiny fragments of   My truth, which on their own made very little or no sense. This is   because in days gone by matters of faith in earthly life were meant to   provide humankind with mysteries and puzzles. And now the principle of   the jigsaw puzzle has moved into the centre stage of your world. It was   with full intention that every new religion could only provide people   with some scattered fragments of My truth. A sensible picture of it   could only emerge when, in the fullness of time, the pieces of all   belief systems would be joined together. That’s when the spiritual life   of your world, as if touched by a magic wand, would reveal itself as  one  whole structure that has no lack of shape, purpose and meaning.

When you have read this and then take a closer look at all religions   your world has ever seen, you will be able to recognise the pieces of   the fragments of My truth each one of them contained. And when you add   to them the pieces of what you now know about the spiritual background   of earthly life, My realm, you will be able to see for yourself that   they are a perfect fit. The whole and holy picture of the higher purpose   and meaning of your earthly existence emerges. From the developmental   point you have reached, your inner vision will tell you that it has  been  for wise higher teaching purposes that the knowledge of the  spiritual  background for such a long time was withheld from humankind’s  view. 

It has always been part of My great evolutionary plan that the discovery   of My true nature and yours, and the special relationship every human   being has with Me, would have to wait until your world had entered into   the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth directly from Me. The sign’s   astrological symbol is the Waterbearer. I am S/He and the knowledge I am   bringing you is the water of wisdom that flows from the receptacle I   hold in My loving arms. Up to the time when you start joining the pieces   of the great puzzle, as described above, there is no picture of Me and   My wisdom and truth. But as soon as you link the fragments, an image   that makes a great deal of sense appears before you and you understand   the wise higher purpose everything that ever happened on the Earth has   always served. You then realise that the great picture of the whole of   life is nothing short of beautiful and filled with wonders and miracles.   

The Great Mother is the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine   Trinity. Through alternatively giving and then withholding She has   always been teaching your world the value of concepts and things. That   is also the reason why the knowledge that each one of you is a   spirit/soul, a spark of My light, a young God in the making whose true   home is the world of spirit or light, was withheld from humankind up to   quite recently. This was necessary because that was the only thing that   could stop you, My beloved children of the Earth, from leaving your   earthly existence in droves and never wanting to return to it when the   going got rougher and rougher, as it had to do during the lessons of the   early stages of your development. Your lack of knowledge and   understanding was the instrument the Angels and Me I used to keep the   doors firmly locked and bolted. This protected you against discovering   too soon about the nature of humankind’s true home, from which each one   of you emerges at the beginning of another earthly sojourn, and returns   to for a spell of rest and recuperation from the inevitable stresses  and  strains of your life on the physical plane.

To stop you from wishing to head back home too soon, the religions of   your world closed you off from knowing about its existence for a certain   number of earthly lifetimes. That’s why something that acts like a  veil  of consciousness was erected between your world and Mine. Since  the  Aquarian age has been with you, the veil has been getting thinner;  in  due course it will disappear altogether. It is for the same  educational  reason that at the beginning of your existence as earthly  beings you are  clothed in a physical body whose cells and atoms are so  dense that for a  long time they cannot be penetrated by the light of  spiritual wisdom  and truth. In keeping with your growth in wisdom and  understanding, the  components of every new physical body you receive  for another term in  the school of earthly life, are of a slightly  higher vibration and less  density.  Spiritual knowledge and  understanding it is the meaning of  light and the more you spiritually  mature and advance on the  evolutionary spiral, the more your physical  body fills with light.

Part of the Great Mother’s educational program has been that the   concepts of  truth and peace for a long time should disappear almost   entirely from your world. As a result, when they eventually have   re-established themselves, you are going to treasure them most highly   and guard them carefully. The whole of humankind will allow nothing and   nobody to ever take them away again. Another aspect of the same plan  has  been taking the religions of your world at face value. This kept  you  away from discovering the life of your soul and your inner being,  and  that knowing and meeting Me is inner experience and not an outer.  For as  long as it has been necessary, your  false beliefs protected you   against any kind of understanding of your true nature and Mine and My   world, the spirit realm. 

It has taken a long time for the majority of you to find out that   without the spiritual background of life, there could be no material   world. There would be nothing and none of you would exist as a physical   being. The spirit world is the most important part of life where that   which is to manifest on the earthly plane first has to be created. Alas,   there are a great many who still do not know these things. Telling  them  about them is the task of every aspiring healer and lightworker.  Those  who are still thinking of God as the greatest mystery of your  life are  in for a surprise when they discover that human beings  themselves have  always been the greater riddle by far. 

Your world is rapidly changing and so is everything in it. The more you   share your knowledge with those around you, the faster you will be   moving towards the new golden age of the Earth. All its inhabitants,   human and animal alike, will then freely and willingly give of their   best and co-exist in peace, harmony and friendship. However, a gift of   such magnitude cannot drop like manna from the Heavens, each one of you   has to do their share of bringing this age into being. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life – Part Four

Loving God’s Way
*_
​ 




​ The rose is a symbol of love. It is the   queen of the flower kingdom that for a long time has occupied a special   place in the religions of your world. And to this day, its colours  have a  distinct meaning: red is the lover’s rose that stands for  enduring  passion; white for humility and innocence; yellow for wisdom  and also  for friendship and joy; pink for gratitude, appreciation and  admiration;  orange for enthusiasm and desire; lilac and purple  represent  enchantment and love at first sight. Apart from its beauty,  the rose  also has thorns and, like love, when it is not handled with  the care and  reverence that something of such exquisite beauty and  fragrance  deserves, it has the power of providing those who pick it  carelessly  with a painful sting.

A new commandment
I give unto you:
That you love one another,
As I have loved you,
That you love one another
As I have loved you.
If you have love for each other,
All people shall know that 
You are My disciples.

Roy Crabtree
Adapted by Aquarius
​ Love is your true nature and the Source   of your being. The above song is based on the Bible’s St. John 13:34  and  to this day it is misinterpreted by many in your world. That is not   surprising because of humankind’s limited understanding of its own  true  nature and Mine, and what love really means. I am the Universal  Christ,  the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and  every one of you is a spark of Me. I am the voice of the  Divine Trinity  who speaks to you intuitively. I am your inner teacher,  your in-tuition,  the living God or wise one within you, the long  promised new teacher of  your world. 

I am every human being’s higher or God nature and with the Jesus legend   the Angels and I provided humankind with illustrations of the   initiations that are in store for all of you when the end of your   earthly education approaches. At the right moment, the birth of the   Christ spirit takes place in every heart and soul. This brings with it   the resurrection of the highest and noblest qualities that are every   child of the Earth’s Divine inheritance. The love of honesty and truth   are part of this development. The birth of the Christ child is a   symbolism of this process.

During your lifetimes as an earthly being you eventually reach the point   when the drives and urges of your lower nature begin to be of less   interest and are leaving a bad taste in your mouth behind. Your interest   in pursuits of a higher nature awakes and you happily to surrender to   them. This is happening because from deep within you, the   characteristics of your higher or God nature are pushing to the surface   of your consciousness. They are helping you to turn into a kinder,   friendlier and more loving person. The more this aspect of your being   takes over and your true self emerges, the more you discover that you   are happiest when you are loving for love’s sake and giving for the joy   of having something to give and someone to give it to. 

Life itself has always been humankind’s teacher and each can only grow   and evolve through their own experiences. Now you are learning that   wishing to command or possess others has nothing to do with love but is   merely an expression of small and frightened earthly selves who try to   cling, with all their might, onto whatever they think they own and  love.  It takes a long time until you realise that what many on the  Earth  plane think of as love is nothing of the kind. 

The ultimate aim of your earthly curriculum is to become ever more   God-like and that includes learning to love My way, i.e. loving for   love’s sake in a manner that has nothing to do with people’s earthly   personalities at any given moment but is detached from it. My love is   total and unconditional, without expecting or asking anything in return.   This does not mean condoning other people’s behaviour and their   misdeeds, but treating them with the love and respect they deserve as My   children and your spiritual sisters and brothers. Even if you do not   like someone, you can still love them and to the wise ones in charge of   you in the background of your earthly existence your way of reacting to   anyone reveals the degree of your spiritual maturity. And the time  will  come on the Earth when all of you are loving My way. Every one of  your  thoughts, words and deeds will then be proof of your Divine origin  and  that you truly are My children. 

But so that this can happen in the fullness of time, we need to return   to the Jesus legend for a moment. By the way he behaves, especially when   he commands his disciples to love each other, from where you are by  now  it is not hard to recognise that the God-man. A genuine spiritual   Master would not dream of ever commanding anyone. There would be no need   for that because his disciples would also be highly evolved spirits  who  want to walk in their Master’s footsteps and become ever more like  him.  The words of the commandment are one of the finest examples to  show  your world that Jesus was no spiritual Master, as he would have  been if  he had ever existed in earthly life and walked in your midst. 

But what is he? A thoughtform created by the Angels and Me who   represents the higher or God nature of every human being. To evolve into   someone like the legendary Jesus, half God and half human, that is the   aim every one of you has always been striving for since you were first   placed in earthly life. The words of the commandment were purposely  kept  as if they had been composed by someone who had no idea about the   nature of My love. This was done so that later – when the time for   discovering the truth about Jesus had come – it would not be difficult   to see who and what he really was. The Age of Aquarius is the time your   world has been waiting for and the religions of the past with their   misunderstandings and misinterpretations, intentionally and otherwise,   are in the process of making room for the religion of the new age, which   is based on honesty and truth. The old religions were of the head, but   the new one is of the head and heart. Aquarius, the sign for the   development of humankind’s mental faculties, is in polar opposition with   Leo, the sign for learning how to love from the heart. On the inner   level the two signs are one and when in you they are joining forces and   are working together, your heartmind takes over your whole being and   life.

From first hand experience you then know that Divine love does not seek   to dominate or possess anyone. It never makes prisoners of others, but   has only the wellbeing and spiritual progress of the loved one(s) at   heart. This love gives you the freedom to conduct your life the way you   wish it to be and allows you to make your own mistakes. Doing so is  good  for you because otherwise you would be unable to learn anything.  That’s  why you want this for every human being and you would not dream  of  interfering with anyone’s life lessons. Because humankind’s earthly   existence has always been one of trial and error, you leave them to  find  things out for themselves. The same as you have to do, your loved  ones  need to stick their toes into the waters of life and see what  happens.  That has always been the only way human beings can grow in  wisdom and  understanding so that, in the course of many lifetimes, they  learn how  to make wiser decisions and choices. 

A true spiritual Master would tell his disciples about these things and   then instruct them to go out and spread the joyous tidings far and wide   that the truth about My being and yours is no longer hard to find. All   people have to do is look beneath the surface words of the sacred  texts  of the religions of your world for the symbolisms and metaphors  that  have always been hiding there. Now that the Cosmic energies are  right  and the age of the Divine Waterbearer and of truth is with you,  every  one of you potentially is My disciple. All of you eventually  reach the  evolutionary point when they are ready not only to receive  but also to  understand the sacred wisdom and truth the Angels on My  behalf are  constantly pouring into your race’s individual and  collective  consciousness. 

As above, so below. For those who are loving My way good manners are a   matter of course because they are part of humankind’s higher nature. The   Angels and I are delighted when grateful words of love and devotion  for  gifts received are spoken by those who are waking from their  spiritual  slumber and realise that whatever they are receiving does not  just  happen but has to be produced by someone. For example, their  daily  bread. Yes, the farmer sows the wheat and harvests it. But who  makes it  grow and thrive? The beings who are toiling, invisible to  earthly eyes,  by day and night and in this way are providing for  humankind’s every  need.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘Loving People Without Liking Them’
•    ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’
•    ‘Soul Mates’
•    ‘Love At First Sight’
•    ‘Of Marriage And Partnerships’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘Relationship Healing’
•    ‘Friendship Healing’
​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life – Part Five

Conclusions
*_






​Occasionally, human love comes your way.  The same as everything else in your life it is a gift from your spirit  friends and helpers, but not without having been earned by you in the  first place. It’s the Universal laws’ way of returning to you something  you created in previous lifetimes and earlier in this one. The Angels  and Masters are making sure you are drawing it towards yourself at the  right moment. You have deserved the love of other human beings and now  it’s up to you how to deal with it. Your behaviour and reactions show  the wise ones in the background of your earthly existence how far you  have come on the road of learning to love My way, complete with wisely  knowing when to give and when to withhold something. 

Respond to the loves that enter your   life as best you know how to and never forget that nothing in earthly   life belongs to you, least of all people. At the end of each lifetime   everything that was given to you was on loan and has to be handed back   in as good condition as possible. The only thing you can take with you   into Eternity is the spiritual growth you have achieved in the earthly   school of life. This wealth will be yours forever and do not   underestimate its value, because the belief that human beings enter   earthly life with nothing and leave it the same way is a false one.   Spiritual riches are of enormous value, for they are also the only   possession you bring with you into every new lifetime. At any given   moment they are stored in the memories of your soul and accompany you   into every future lifetime. 

On every occasion you are bringing with you the thought and behaviour   patterns you developed in the course of all previous earthly sojourns.   Included in this are your fears and anxieties, false beliefs, prejudices   and superstitions. They are waiting to be changed and overcome,   respectively, through more enlightened ways of being that expand your   consciousness through new knowledge that will be coming your way. All of   this is stored in your subconscious mind. From the moment you draw the   first breath of a new lifetime they are influencing everything you  think  and do, in either positive or negative ways. And what kind of a  person  you are going to be more than anything else depends on the  evolutionary  level you reached before entering into your present  lifetime. 

Nothing in earthly life belongs to you. Everything is a gift on time and   all together you are attending the earthly school of life so you can   act as teachers and pupils at the same time. The people you draw into   your orbit and with whom you fall in love are the ones who are teaching   you how to love. After many lifetimes your higher nature wakes up and   you start to bring forth, from deep within your own being, your better,   finer and nobler character traces. Slowly but surely you then evolve   into someone who is like Me, who loves people the way I do, totally,   unconditionally and in a detached manner that knows nothing of   needfulness and has no time for possessing and holding onto anything.   Loving My way is easy when you can see the whole picture and are aware   that on the inner level all life is one and there is no separation   between anything.

Love and thought are the greatest powers in the whole of Creation. Bonds   of friendship and love that have been created between individuals and   also within groups cannot be destroyed by anything. Being aware of  these  things, you refuse to make a prisoner of anyone and when someone  you  love wants to leave you, you set them free. Safely you rest in the   knowledge that, if there really is love between the two of you, the   spiritual aspect of this relationship will never die. On the contrary,   it is bound to increase the more physical distance is between you, maybe   sufficient for the loved one to return to you physically, too. That’s   how the saying ‘absence makes the heart grow fonder’ came into being.

Loving My way never forces anyone to do anything. My kind of love may   coax and cajole and invite loved ones to take part in something, but no   more. This is how I have always treated every one of you, My beloved   children of the Earth, and that will forever continue. There is no need   for clinging onto the life I have given to you or anything within it.   Let your heart be filled with faith and trust that when one door in your   life closes, another one is already open and waiting for you. So take   the hand of the Angel when it comes to free you from your earthly   shackles and chains. By acting upon this knowledge and letting go   whenever the time for doing so has come can save you a great deal of   suffering that could easily have been avoided.

Once you are loving My way, you will discover that this feeling is not   like a switch that can be turned on and off. Now you are loving people   for who they truly, independent of how they behave and what they do to   you. My love for every human being is not about who you presently are in   earthly life and what you are doing. Loving with this kind of   detachment is a freeing experience. When you and with it your ability to   love has moved onto the necessary level of consciousness, you will  find  that whenever someone stops loving you, you do not feel like doing  the  same to them. You cannot see any point in that. When you  understand who  and what people truly are, where they have come from and  what kind of  high and holy destiny is in store for every one of you,  forgiving and  continuing to love them is the most natural thing in the  whole wide  world for you.

Getting to this state of consciousness is much easier than you may   think. The only thing you need is a better understanding of your   opponent’s motivations. There is no finer instrument than astrology for   getting to know someone’s predestined pathway in broad outlines. No   casting of horoscopes or intensive studying of the subject is necessary.   All you want to know is people’s main life lessons and the struggle   they are likely to have with overcoming the negative aspects of their   Sun and Moon signs and integrating the positive ones into their   character make-up. See the relevant links at the end of this chapter. 

It’s not that loving My way makes you blind, far from it. When you are   looking at life with the vision of the greater picture, i.e. complete   with the spiritual background of everybody’s present existence, you can   still see people’s flaws and idiosyncrasies. But you know that  everybody  is on the same evolutionary pathway and will eventually have  grown into  a God-like being. Besides you are aware that all human  beings have  everything within, the very best as well as the worst; that  you can only  change yourself and not others, and that what they are  going through is  but a passing phase of their evolutionary pathway and a  tiny piece in  the great jigsaw puzzle of life. This knowledge frees  you to love  people, not merely your nearest and dearest but everybody,  just the way  they are. 

Words like vengeance and retribution have no room in the dictionary of   loving My way. My Universal laws were designed with love and so that in   the fullness of time everything would take care of itself. There is   nothing but teaching and learning in the great school of life that is   the whole of My Creation, including the earthly plane. Through their own   experiences and in the course of many lifetimes everybody in your  world  gets to know all aspects of My nature and their own, starting  with the  lowest level and each working their own way up to the highest.  Even  though for a long time human beings are unaware of this, hand in  hand  with the Angels and Me, every one of you is relentlessly searching  for  consciousness expanding experiences that help you to grow in  wisdom and  understanding. All of you are as much part of Me as I am of  you. Each  one of you is a manifestation of life through which My  knowledge  constantly increases.

The religions and philosophies the Angels and I once presented to your   world still are vital parts of the great jigsaw puzzle of humankind’s   earthly existence. Yet, for as long as the majority of people lacked the   knowledge of the spiritual background of their existence, for wise   higher educational reasons they turned into nothing more than obstacles.   And if you now took a closer look at your world, without bearing in   mind the spirit realm and the part it plays, you could not help the   feeling that not a great deal on the Earth is making much sense. I would   not hold it against you, if you then asked yourself: ‘Where is the  love  the religions of our world are speaking of? I cannot see much  evidence  of that. Are we born merely to die, after however many years  of being  here, after all? What’s the point in that?’ 

In spite of the warmongering and open hostilities are still rampant in   some parts of your world, and the havoc that is created by religions   that have long lost their validity and usefulness, take heart, My   beloved children of the Earth. These belief systems are in the process   of being replaced by a new religion that supports humankind’s spiritual   progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. When it rules supreme, as   it soon will be, there will be no more excuses for slaughtering,  robbing  and maiming adventures for the testosterone driven patriarchal   religions. Their remnants have not yet gone from your world, but they   soon will do. 

For quite some time, the Angels and I have been working on preparing   your race for its rightful place in the Universe. A vast evolutionary   cycle is closing and with the coming of My truth the religious beliefs   that separate human beings from each other, are disappearing. They are   replaced by the religion of the new age that tells you:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​I hope that for you the pieces of the   great jigsaw puzzle of life are falling into place and for you an ever   more beautiful picture of humankind’s high and holy destiny emerges. The   White Eagle group of spirit guides has the following message for you.   The following is the essence of what appeared in the White Eagle   calendar March 2010: ‘Nothing lightens the vibrations of your whole   being as much as cultivating a good sense of humour. We like to see your   happy smiling faces and how you refuse to deal with anything too   heavily and seriously. Knowing that in earthly life all things pass   away, that everything eventually has to come to its natural end and   that, in the fullness of time, God and the Angels will be making all   crooked places straight, smile and let things take their course, just   be.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretation Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Jesus – A Thoughtform’
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
•     ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•     ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
•    'I Believe In Miracles'
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Six

*_​ _*Turn To Me
*_​ _*




*_
 Turn to me, O turn and be saved, 
Says the Lord, for I am God.
There is no other, none beside me.
I am the spirit of the Universal Christ,
The only born Son/Daughter of the 
Great Father/Mother of all life.
Their qualities are Mine and because 
You are a spark of Me, 
Everything that’s in Me is also in you. 

I am the living God or wise one within you,
The one who comforts and heals you. 
No outside forces are involved. 
You will always be safe with Me. 
Even when you leave earthly life 
And shed your physical body like an outworn garment, 
You’ve no need to be afraid of anything.
All that happens to you is that
My Angels take you back
To  the spirit realm,
My world and your true home.

Do not look for Me 
Somewhere ‘out there’.
You will not find me there.
I am your Highest or God Self,
The wise one within,
Your inner guidance.
Search for Me deep within your own being.
You are My child and 
My highest qualities are also in you.
I am waiting for you to start bringing them forth,
So your own Christ nature can save and redeem you.
You are the only one who can do this for you.

Listen to Me, My people,
Give ear to Me, My nation,
A law went forth from Me
Long before life on the Earth began.
The knowledge that brings you the understanding 
That the justice of My laws is perfect and unerring,
That’s my light for you, My beloved children of the Earth. 
Equipped with this knowledge,
Lift up your eyes to the Heavens
And look at the Earth down below.
Your understanding of the meaning of
The Heavens then vanishes like smoke
And you know that your existence in physicality
Is but a passing phase
And that each one of you awaits a 
High and holy destiny,
Forever safely guided and protected by the Angels and Me.

Throughout the whole of Creation
My laws have always been ruling supreme.
They ensure that everything returns to its source
And none of you can ever be truly lost
In the vastness of space and time. 
During the course of your evolutionary journey
You are constantly being drawn back into the oneness with Me. 
The knowledge of this is part of My light 
And that for all of you, 
My beloved children of the Earth,
Not just a selected few.

Yet, what good are My laws to you 
For as long as you lack the understanding 
Of their presence and how they work,
Affecting every lifeform in the same way, 
Therefore also you and your life.
Religions that are supposed to serve Me,
But insist on looking after their own interests,
Who refuse to grasp My laws and their justice
And learn how to work with them,
Are not serving the highest good 
Of My people of the Earth. 
They are no good to either you or Me.
That’s why before long they will disappear.

John Foley
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Happy St. Patrick’s Day
*_
​ 





May every day of your life bring you 
A generous portion of good fortune,
Be brightened by a song in your heart
And warmed by the smiles
Of the people you love
And who love you.

Irish Blessingway 

Please follow the link below to see what I have prepared for you:

‘St. Patrick’s Day Card’
​ 
From ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Seven
*_
​ _*Affirmations
*_​ _*




*_​ As you move along the pathway of your    present lifetime, whenever your needs change be creative and make up new    affirmations. Here are a few examples to help you on the way:

•    O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, may Your will and    wishes as well as Your words and prayers be mine. In my life may Your    will be done this day and always. Today is a day of completion and    healing, for which I give thanks and praise. Divine healing miracles are    constantly taking place in my world and therefore also in me. Your    miracles and wonders shall never cease.

•    My love for You floods my whole being and fills every cell and atom    of my physical body and restores them to perfect health, happiness  and   wellbeing. With every breath I take the love and warmth of Your  sacred   fire flows through the painful parts into their deep underlying  causes   and dissolves them.

•    Before going to sleep, I affirm that in dreamtime energies that are    no longer good for me will be flowing through my feet into the sacred    fire of Mother Earth. I ask the Angels of healing and peace to uplift    and transmute them into blessing and healing energies for all life.  No   other energies can enter my consciousness. 

•    My earthly personality is the cross I have been carrying for a long    time. I now hand it over to you, Great White Spirit, the wise one or    living God within. You communicate with me intuitively and at all  times   are showing me where and how I can best serve You.

•    God and the Angels are guiding and protecting me and forever will    continue to do so. Nothing can hurt or harm me because I now walk in  the   light of the Universal Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter. My  fears   and anxieties are dissolving because they are no longer  required.   

•    I only need to remember the things that are worthy of keeping. So I    let go of that which no longer serves my highest good and greatest  joy   and the wellbeing of our whole world.

•    Knowing that Your evolutionary plan is perfect and that this also    applies to the millions of small plans, one for every human being,    within  the great plan, the fire of Your Divine enthusiasm eases me    forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Intuitively,    You and the Angels are showing me ways of fulfilling my highest    potential and how through this make my contribution to the healing of    our world.

•    My pathway up the spiritual mountain of life now lies open and    inviting before me. You and the Angels are guiding me through the tests    and trials that still have to come my way until my last karmic debt  has   been paid and the path for a healing miracle is clear. 

•    My inner light of Your wisdom and love fills my whole being and    flows into everything I touch with my thoughts, words and actions. This    is my way of bringing my own small corner of Heaven onto the Earth, so    it can be shared with the whole of my spiritual family. 

•    I am consciously aware that You have always been and forever will    be with me and part of me. This means I have re-entered the state of    Paradise and the knowledge of my oneness with You and all life fills my    whole being to overflowing with a new kind of hope and faith, trust  and   devotion that is unshakeable. And my gratitude for the goodness of  the   life You and the Angels have always given us is boundless.

•    You are the small still voice of my inner being. At all times I pay    attention to Your directions and follow them without hesitation. I   hear  with Your ears and joyously perceive the Angels’ glad tidings of   the  new golden age of our world, when Mother Earth has become a place   where  people and animals co-exist peacefully. I see how hand in hand   with You  and the Angels, everybody harmoniously works together for the   highest  good and greatest joy of all manifestations of life. 
O Great White Spirit,
All glory, honour and praise be to You,
For You are my inspiration, 
Revelation and illumination.
I know that with the help and will 
Of You and the Angels
All things are possible, 
Every condition can be healed
And crooked corners made straight.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘Prayers For Our Time’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Eight

What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_





​The other night in dreamtime I went to Heaven. One of the Angels  welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked what happens here when we  pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard or unanswered. It’s just  that after being filtered through the receiver station of the Akashic  Records on one of the highest levels of life, where they are  constantly arriving. They are then checked by the group of Angels known  as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of the records, and the answer  sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or something quite different and  unexpected. Because the law of life * is love and evolution, these  Angels decide about the nature of the gift that should be given. The  outcome depends on which lessons are likely to be most beneficial for  the applicant’s present spiritual development.

This information is passed on to the Angel and its helpers in the first   section of a department of the heavenly workshop which we are about to   enter, so we can take a closer look at it. ‘This is the Receiving   Section where the Lords’ responses to every one of the petitions that   reached God are sorted,’ my Angel said. It was an extremely busy place   with an Angel as supervisor and a great many spirit guides and helpers,   who were following the instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on   to the relevant group of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it,   there are a great many, to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel   continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone   in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here   and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of  the  Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human   being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had  never  seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the   department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise,   only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the   Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very   embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things   they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to   thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly   say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for   taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of   your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on   your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes   on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a   comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your   spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in   your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the   top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on   your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than   being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see   another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of   having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the   agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of   about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend   church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest,   torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your   world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the  norm  but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and  despair  in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. ‘But where should I start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it,   you are already in possession of a double blessing because someone loves   you enough to have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed   than over two billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read  at  all. And that is by no means all. When this appears before you, you  are  blessed many more times. For starters, someone gave unselfishly of   themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life and that is   their time. Unstintingly, they are sharing their skills to serve as  our  channel for writing this and then bringing it to you. All of that  is  done without asking anything in return other than that you should  find a  better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest  levels  whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and   will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in   the whole of Creation. And finally, those who are reading this are   closer to God’s heart than they ever thought possible. This is what   brings about healing miracles and they are constantly happening with the   help of the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. I suggest   you begin by giving thanks and praise to the Highest for all these   things.’

Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.

  Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Springtime Prayer
*_
​ 




​   For flowers blooming profusely at our feet,
For tender grass, so fresh and sweet,
For the song of birds and humming of bees,
For all things bright and beautiful 
We hear and see,
O God and the Angels, 
We thank Thee!

For the blue of stream and sky,
For pleasant shade of branches high,
For fragrant air and cooling breeze,
For the beauty of  blooming trees,
O Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life and
Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The love and warmth of the Light of all lights,
The Universal Christ, 
We give thanks and praise to Thee!

Ralph Waldo Emerson
Adapted by Aquarius

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘A Celebration Of Spring In Pictures And Sound’
​ 
From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Celebration Of Spring
*_
_*




*_
Now that the winter’s gone, the Earth hath lost
Her snow-white robes and now no more the frost
Candies the grass or casts an icy cream
Upon the silver lake or crystal stream.

But the warm Sun thaws the benumbed Earth
And makes it tender, gives a sacred birth
To the dead swallow and wakes in hollow tree
The drowsy cuckoo and the bumble-bee.

Now do a choir of chirping minstrels bring
In triumph to the world the youthful spring.
The valleys, hills and woods in rich array
Welcome the coming of the long’d for May.

Now all things smile, only my love doth lower.
Nor hath the scalding noon-day Sun the power
To melt that marble ice, which still doth hold
Her heart congeal’d and makes her pity cold.

The ox, which lately did for shelter fly
Into the stall, doth now securely lie
In open fields. And love no more is made
By the fireside but in the cooler shade.

Amyntas now doth with his Chloris sleep
Under a sycamore and all things keep
Time with the season. Only she doth carry
June in her eyes and in her heart January.

Thomas Carew 1640

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Nine

*_​ _*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are  becoming aware that there is only one God.

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human   beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly   highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the  three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that  prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what  and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying  is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of  God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking  part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself  but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your  loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to   awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all   humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.   Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At   the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May   these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy   loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy   will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of   Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the   White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just   completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and   contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it   is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to   see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you   will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual   gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through  the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the  sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your  soul  can see the Angelic hosts, you are dwelling in the abode of  Christ, your  true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of   evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have   their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and   end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and   then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach   beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’
​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Ten
*_
_*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory
*_
_*




*_
​After  having spent a difficult earthly lifetime without any spiritual  sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to the world of spirit. When he  had rested and recuperated there for a while, he still felt very  confused. So he asked one of the ministering Angels: ‘What is this  place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand  and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are  states of consciousness that only exists in the earthly minds of human  beings. Let me show you what I mean.’

The Angel took the man to a  room where people were sitting at a banquet table that was laden with  delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a fest was in progress and each  participant had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands.  All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving  in spite of the abundance before them. They were desperately trying to  feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too  long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, they  were looking on the food kept on falling from their spoons onto the  table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood  silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and  sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man  explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers. Although we are in charge  of you, we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are  receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, it is enough to  do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to  your help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something  else.

The Angel took the man to another room where people were  seated round another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the  one in the other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were  happily tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a  great time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their  hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because,  helped intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed  each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was  available for all.

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s  face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection  of what happens in earthly life. There as well as here, the only thing  that really matters is that you become aware of your true nature as one  of God’s children of the Earth. You find yourself in that existence from  time to time so that you may learn to behave in keeping with your true  nature, which means loving each other so much that you to want to share  with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, makes available to you.

‘In the final analysis, it’s  everyone’s own attitude to themselves and each other and the behaviour  this brings about towards those around you that makes the difference  between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. Spiritual knowledge is food  from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. It is a  veritable treasure, but merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to  yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New knowledge that comes  your way is meant to be tried and tested by you through applying it to  your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way the wealth contained in  any of the information received can penetrate your consciousness and so  become your property. Only then can it expand and your comprehension of  life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each  earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of your very own  healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes each one of  you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and  all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and  rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the learning you  are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever is gained in  wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding  and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in need of it. If  you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your intuition, we  will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and  foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth,  spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Spiritually young and  inexperienced souls, during the early stages of their earthly education  you can only learn through their own experiences. This is how they have  to find out that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and their  own, and not yet knowing the true purpose and meaning of their  existence, leads to a gradually increasing severe deprivation of  spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the Divine wisdom and truth your  Highest Self is bringing you through your inner teacher is essential  soul food, not for the selected few but for every human being on the  Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has been sufficiently starved of  this kind of sustenance does it begin to feel its soul’s hunger and  thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in search of it.

‘When  you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for  yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your race’s  earthly development, each one of you made their contribution towards  creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are  responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first  did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the  reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the  same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came  to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should  learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal  laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life.

‘Alas,  to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using their  gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than  for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own small  pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows  nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small  earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice,  belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself  and others a state of living Hell on the Earth.

‘However, God is  love and the law of life is love, and each life that is filled with  love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the supply is  endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is  ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you send out  must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love expresses  itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a word of  understanding and/or the touch of a hand.

‘When it comes to  adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life,  being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely  doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the  living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can manifest itself through  you and make your world into a better and more beautiful place for  everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with  religions and everything with bringing forth your own Christ nature.  This is how each one of you is required to eventually make their  contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of that which  is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing Heaven down to  your planet.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each  one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human  intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during  the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and  come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all  together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it  may be required. To support you in these endeavours, we have given you  the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present state of  sophistication.

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are  placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that  ever existed? By e-mail, through forums, social websites like Facebook  and Twitter, and whatever other means of communication will eventually  be at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the  farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your  spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some  who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is  now flowing so freely directly from the source of your being into all  human hearts that are open to receive it. All are your siblings in the  great family of humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed  by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon  and act by sharing your abundance.

‘Whenever some spiritual  knowledge comes your way, first turn to your inner guidance to establish  whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’  take the good news on board and spread it as much as possible. Do so in  the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and  forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know  that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not  forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that  it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is  available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night.

‘As  spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to  grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in  preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional  chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own  long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they  too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for  you with the help of Aquarius?

‘It is through generously  distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will  never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force  itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that  is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, the more  you will be able to see for yourself how every one of your needs is  constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of it  yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell  us what is?’

I am the Divine Trinity,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
Through whom all life is given.
Freely, freely you are receiving
My wisdom and truth.
In our name now go forth and
Freely share it with those around you.
And because you not only believe
But know that we really exist and live
Inside of every one of you,
They too will no longer be lost in earthly life
Because they know where to find us.

Inspired by Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Eleven

*_​ _*Invictus
*_​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *​ ‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *​ Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life - Part Twelve
*_
_*Who Is Blind?
*_






The one who can’t perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who fails to speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Affirmations*_

_*




*_​My physical body is the outer part of me, I am its indwelling spirit/soul. It’s my vehicle for getting around on the Earth, for one lifetime only.

I am Divine light. Its presence permeates and heals every cell and every atom of my whole being. 

God is part of me and I am part of God. I am the resurrection of spiritual awareness and that I shall be alive in all Eternity.  

With every beat of my heart my whole being fills with the healing power of the Christ Star and supplies me with Its strength and endurance. 

With every beat of my heart my mind is filled with feelings of peace and joy, the courage and the determination in need to succeed in all my endeavours.

With every beat of my heart my whole being fills with the rhythms of God’s love, harmony and peace.

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Navigating The Ocean Of Life
*_
_*




*_​Desire  is at the basis of all life and the energies of the planet Mars are the  pure creative/spiritual/sexual ones that fuel all your desires and as  you are well are of by now there are a great many. The first sign of the  zodiac, Aries, represents human souls experiencing their primary  encounter with life when of necessity all their desires and interests  are still focused on themselves. They are propelled into life by the  desire to build themselves an earthly personality that will help them to  carve out a niche for themselves and maintain it. In the second sign,  Taurus, the desire for all the good things of the Earth and especially  earthly possessions are explored. In the third sign, Gemini, the soul  concentrates this precious energy onto developing its abilities to  communicate. In the fourth sign, Cancer, it learns to appreciate the  value of home, mother and tradition. In the fifth sign, Leo, it becomes  aware of itself and its own creative powers. And so forth.

It is  good and right that the human earthly self wants the things of the  Earth, but once you have woken up from our spiritual slumbers, you need  to learn how to rise above and overcome them. At first the temptations  of your earthly nature will continue for some time to rise from your  inner self. However, the more you recognise them for what they truly  are, i.e. tests and trials that are meant to help you grow, the easier  you will find it to resist them. Your present existence is meant to  teach you mastery over its lower planes. To achieve this, your spirit  has to take charge and learn to ride the earthly nature, instead of  being ridden by it.

Your mind and your physical body are like a  ship with which you are learning to navigate the great ocean of life.  You – the inner self, your spirit and soul – are the captain and you are  in charge. But, I am the Admiral of the Fleet, your supreme commander,  and each one of you is responsible to Me for their own wellbeing, that  of their craft and the state of your world. My laws have always ensured  that chaos could never reign on the ocean of life and this will continue  forever. As young souls need to take part in all lessons of the Earth  plane, once at the giving end and then on the receiving one, in the  beginning they remain unconscious of the existence of My laws.

Later,  when you have matured and your consciousness has expanded sufficiently,  their presence enters into your field of vision. Grasping the necessity  for them not only for your own life but for all of it, empowers you to  take your destiny into your own hands, though only up to a point. You  will always be answerable to Me and the gift of your present lifetime  has been granted, so that you may gain absolute control over all aspects  of your own nature, feminine and masculine, your earthly as well as  your Highest Self.

I am the Highest Star and the Brightest Light  in the whole of Creation, the Pole Star, whose light consists of  spiritual wisdom and understanding. By this beam you will eventually  steer your vessel back home into the oneness with Me. Every night before  going to sleep and at the end of your present earthly sojourn trust  your whole being into My hands, knowing that in all Eternity you will be  safe with Me. You are the centre of your own Universe and you are also  the centre of My life. All My love, wisdom and power that is reflected  in the whole of My Creation is also in you.

Lay your hands  trustingly into Mine, so I can teach you how to use all your inner  resources wisely. Your earthly self is filled with doubts and fears.  When they come to trouble you and threaten to overwhelm you, turn  towards Me, your God Self and Divine consciousness. I am with you always  and will help you overcome any adversary, even the worst one and that  is your small earthly self. Many of the ghosts and the shadows from your  past are still waiting to be released, so that the wounds of all  lifetimes can be healed. Whenever you are in trouble of any kind, call  upon Me and I will show you the way. Walk hand in hand with the Angels  and Me once again, the way you used to do a long, long time ago, so I  can teach you how to do your share of blessing and healing, saving and  redeeming yourself, your world and everything that is in it. I love you  all and I bless each one.

It may surprise you to hear that I am  longing as much as you are for the moment when all My children of the  Earth can receive and comprehend My whole truth. During the spiritual  infancy of your race this was impossible, as much of the knowledge you  are receiving now would have frightened you to death in those days. That  is why I only small part of My truth were given through the teachers I  sent to your world from time to time. When you look back, you will be  able to see for yourself how, as humankind slowly progressed on the  evolutionary spiral, every so often another instructor appeared to  relate to you the same story in a somewhat different manner.

This  is how it came about that I gradually revealed ever more of My truth to  you and your world. By the time I gave you the Jesus legend, many of  you had grown into their spiritual adolescence. The stories about the  Master’s birth and life seeded into the consciousness of your race some  new and essential parts of My truth about the initiations every human  soul on its evolutionary pathway eventually has to undergo. Upon  reaching spiritual adulthood, you begin to grasp the underlying esoteric  meaning of all the teachings I ever gave to your world through fresh  myths and legends that from time to time appeared. The degree of  understanding of their concepts reveals to the Angels and Me when  another one of you is ready to be taught, guided and protected  exclusively by Me, your inner teacher and guide, the living God within.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystery Of The Oceans’
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Angel In Disguise
*_






There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see.
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The eternal day breaks
And all shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If I Can Help Somebody
*
​ 




​ If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.
My being here will not have been for nothing,
If I can help somebody to understand that their life
Has meaning because it serves a wise higher purpose.
What a shame if the gift of their present lifetime
Were frittered away, for in that case they would
Have to return in another one for a repeat performance
Of their quest for understanding.​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life
*_






_The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’
Don McLean
​•     The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are  written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life.  There is a small one for every individual human being, which in turn is  part of the Great Plan/Book for all life. There really is no need to go  in search of the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are  written quite clearly in both these places and therefore destined to  come our way in any case. The plan for every human being decrees that we  shall always be in the right place and with the right people, because  through them we are receiving our lessons and at the same time paying  some of our karmic debts.

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part  of the constantly ongoing individual and collective evolutionary process  of humankind’s expansion of consciousness and growth. And the quality  of our experiences has always been decided by everyone’s own will, which  is based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and  brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as  well as up to the present moment of our present one.

•    A long  time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we ourselves in the  world of light, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of  us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would benefit our  development. Each new one provides us with countless opportunities for  gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through the inevitable  challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s  educational curriculum.

•    On the innermost level of our being  we know full well that without them it would be impossible for us to  grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of  the Earth is meant to do. That’s why, when we have rested and  recuperated sufficiently in our other world, we ourselves – together  with the wise ones in charge of us – decide on which pathway will most  benefit our spiritual development in our next lifetime.

•     Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is  presently taking part in earthly life was created for carrying out some  highly specialised work. We have been granted the gift of this lifetime  so that with the passing of time it can reveal itself to us. This,  however, it can only do when our inner vision has developed  sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are presenting us  with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of  life, as well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the  spirit world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the  right lessons.

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of  the Highest always sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore,  when earthly problems arise let’s not look for purely personal  solutions, but first consider the Divine principles on which they are  based. This tunes our minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms  and a solution comes to us intuitively that is fair and just not only  for those concerned in earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•     Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first only  in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the praises  of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation,  the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all Suns. All  glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of all life,  you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My spirit and  soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every cell and atom  of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of the  created world, You brought about from Its light.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unpleasant People
*_
​ _*



*_

This is an ode to every unpleasant person of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years, 
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime, 
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, in can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created 
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of 
The presence of God’s Universal laws. 
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they 
Have been and in many cases still are 
Busily creating in this lifetime, 
Returns to them and they find themselves 
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses 
They once so generously handed out 
To everybody who came within their reach.

Father/Mother, please forgive all the unpleasant people
Of our world and bless them, 
For they know not what they are doing 
To themselves and the whole human race.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered, 
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their real selves. 
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime, 
We shall come towards each other not as parent and offspring, 
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and 
In whose life there is no longer room for anything else.
I imagine that the unpleasant people on this level of life will 
Reveal themselves in the world of light 
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life, 
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them 
With the courage and strength to overcome 
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. To each one of them
My grateful thanks.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’​ 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Loving God’s Way
*_
​ _*




*_​ Love is the law of life and the greatest  force in the whole of Creation. And when I accept you the way you are  and you accept me as I am, together we are creating a solid foundation  of love for a friendship that will last beyond our present lifetime, if  we so wish. During the early stages of humankind’s earthly education  differences frequently arise that drive a wedge into people’s  relationships. For example we find it impossible to accept each other,  the way they are. We have our own preconceived ideas of how people  should be, especially when we are interested in and care about them. The  more deeply we love someone, the more we may feel we have a right to  change them. 

In truth, no-one has the right to criticise or try to change the  behaviour of any other human being. All of us together have been placed  in this life so that we can simultaneously play the role of teacher and  pupil. To enable us to create good and lasting relationships and  friendships our first requirement is learning to love the way the Great  Father/Mother of all life loves every one of us and that is wisely,  totally and unconditionally. Each one of us is a spark of their only  born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ. And that is the  all-wise and all-loving one within every one of us, who has been waiting  for a long time to develop from a mere spark into a brightly shining  beacon of love. 

The Christ spirit is everyone’s own inner guidance, the wise one or  living God within, the small still voice of our conscience, who knows  the answers to all our questions and can tell us reliably which way of  action is truly best for us in any given situation. That’s how  the  Universe has always been trying to guide and protect us against harming  and destroying ourselves, for in truth each one of us is a young God in  the making. When at last we become aware of this and start paying  attention to our inner guidance and follow its advice, it shows us how  to rebuild our whole life and especially our relationships by placing  them onto a firm foundation of love. 

God allows each one of us the freedom to make their own choices and we  are here to learn how to do so wisely and lovingly. The Great  Father/Mother accepts each one of us the way we are at any given moment.  S/He knows that we are always at the peak of our evolutionary  development and whenever we fail and make mistakes, that we shall learn  from them and do better next time. It makes no difference whether  someone is rich or poor, especially in spirit. Those who to this day are  spiritually poor will also be led by their very own living God within,  when for them the time for doing so has come. They too will then be  guided to greener pastures and where the waters of consciousness are  running clear and pure. 

Wise ones know that every human being is a many-faceted jewel, a  precious and unique being and specially gifted in some way. That’s why  they would not dream of trying to change others. They accept them and  encourage them to be themselves in everything they do, following their  inner guidance instead of paying too much attention to what people have  to say. I want you to know that I love you just the way you are. And if  you are willing to love me the way I am and let me be, our relationship  has been built on the solid foundation of Divine love, the kind that is  indestructible. It can never be taken away or destroyed by anything in  the whole of Creation and if that isn’t worth seriously working on,  please tell me what is. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Candle
*_
​ _*




*_
​ ‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden

​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

A candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of  disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do You Know Where You're Going To?*_







_Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?_
_Do you know?_

M. Masser & G. Goffin
​An improved understanding of the purpose   and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than   anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It   was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of   peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place   of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true   home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is   not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one   that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part   of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present   existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we   once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and   recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely   an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit   and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more   temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White   Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever   hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of   one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that   everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God   has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.

The deeper these things sank into my     consciousness, the more I came to terms with my lifetime’s experiences     and the long, slow and painful journey of healing my soul got on its     way. As time went by, the desire to return to my old home country or     even to visit it disappeared completely. All I had ever got from my     visits was a bloody nose – metaphorically speaking. Each time I was     emotionally so deeply upset and distressed that at one time it made me     physically sick, without having any idea at the time of why it was     happening. Realising where we are all coming from and one day will be     returning to has helped me to love and appreciate my life and the  things    it is showing me. 

As bit by bit the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in   my mind, I got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying   to show me. The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one   who created it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any   door. It makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing   such difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to   carry the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime   but also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and   infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the   battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly   would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant   to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And  so,  I pray:

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
​As soon as our earthly self catches a   glimpse of the Divine plan for the spiritual evolution of God’s children   of the Earth, our comprehension expands of God’s true nature and our   own. When we begin to understand where we once came from and where one   day we shall be returning to, our soul rejoices. As it begins to relax,   the earthly self slowly finds ever more rest, peace and healing.  Even   when it has merely touched the outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and   joy, it becomes more patient in its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and   understanding of its true Divine parents. 

Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and all-understanding total   and unconditional love is hard to grasp for earthly minds, it is from   this point that each one of us once emerged as a minute spark of God’s   sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was launched on their own   evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Straight away we had   to start building ourselves a personality with distinct character   traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if you like – in which   the memories of all our learning would be stored. In both genders, the   soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling part of our   nature. Only through these additional parts is it possible for the   indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself and the world in   which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be one of these   days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit only. Part of God’s   masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented by the elements Fire   and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body, although it can think  it  can neither see nor experience itself. It has no feelings but that  does  not stop if from being precocious, enterprising and inquisitive,   wanting to learn to understand itself and the life surrounding it.   Having given the matter considerable thought, the spirit of God once   decided to create itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother of all   life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the Goddess and our spirit is   part of God. Both belong together and are one – there is no separation.   The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is astrologically represented   by the elements Water and Earth. 

This evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on   the physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this   world, a vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical   body whose main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come   about that we presently find ourselves in one of the material   environments of God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of   existence.

It does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the    incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already   travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its   existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and   that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an   impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can   clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future.   With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid,  joyous  and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has  to cope  with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to know that we   are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as our guides and   masters in the world of light, are constantly with us. Having  witnessed  them many times in the past, they do understand our human  problems only  too well. If we call upon them, they will show us how we  can become ever  more sincere and true in all our relationships, so that  we may walk our  pathway through life with tranquil hearts and minds  that are open to  the glories of their worlds that for the time being  have to remain  invisible to earthly eyes.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge*_

_*




*_

Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.
​Only being able to ever see one side of  anything they observe and that beyond a shadow of doubt everything that  happens in our world is part of the redemption of someone’s karmic debts  and life lessons, frequently of many people, wise ones refuse to judge  anything at face value. They know that the things that are ugly and evil  are manifestations of their unevolved state, and that each one of them  is on its way of slowly but surely – and that may take many human  earthly lifetimes – being transformed into something that’s good, right  and beautiful. 

This is why these sages have no need for wasting the precious energies  of the lifeforce within them on complaining, whinging and moaning,  getting angry and upset about the present state of our world. They  prefer to spend it on looking at and contemplating on the many things  and people that have already reached much higher evolutionary levels.  Aware that this assists their own spiritual development as well as that  of our world, wherever they are they are doing their best to bring more  of it into being.

As ever, there is more to this than meets the eye. Our world is one of  dualities and consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that  are in polar opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light and  the other of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative and in  our world their manifestations are good or evil. As co-creators with  God, through every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are  constantly in the process of creating something. Our thoughts create our  reality and are feeding either into the stream of goodness and light or  of evil and darkness. Even the smallest contributions increase their  power and strength. If we are among the lamenters who can only see the  dark side of our world, our thoughts as well as written and spoken words  of complaint about its state are dragging us further into the dungeon  of depression. It acts like a quagmire that pulls those affected ever  deeper into the dark side of themselves and our world.

The resulting darkness, if left unattended and unresolved, is stored in  the memories of our soul each time we leave our physical body behind at  the end of another earthly lifetime. The lower self has no idea that its  soul is calling out ever louder that it is in need of healing.  Suppressing depressive symptoms with the products of the pharmaceutical  industry merely delays what is truly required. With the help of these  chemicals we are going to bring the darkness, that is entirely of our  own making, with us into every new lifetime. When depression hits us  then, we cannot understand for the life of us why this should be  happening to us. 

This is bound to continue until we bravely face our depression and  seriously get to work on it. And that’s an extremely scary enterprise,  but we do not have to do this on our own. Far from it! God and the  Angels are part of us and with us at all times. Not only are they aware  of our suffering, they are suffering with us. All we have to do is ask  for their help. It will never be denied to anyone who requests it. So  why not get on with it, now and see what happens?

And that’s why wise ones at all times look at the bright side of things.  They concentrate on that which is good, right and beautiful in our  world and the good that is in every human being. They know that even if  it may exist only in seedform in someone so far, it is there. The  evolutionary law of life will see to it that it wakes up when the time  is right for this to happen. Such kind and loving thoughts and words are  feeding into the stream of light and adding to its strength. They also  have the power of igniting the Divine spark in those around us and  assist their awakening to come about more easily than it would otherwise  have done.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Call Me By My True Names
*_
​ 




​ Do not say I shall depart tomorrow
Or that I have never been, 
As every day I newly arrive.
When you look deeply you can see 
That I do so every moment.
I am the buds on flowers and trees, 
The baby bird who with fragile wings, 
Learns to sing and fly when leaving the nest.
I am every caterpillar that crawls
And in the jewels that are still hidden in rocks.

I arrive so that I may experience Myself
Through each one of you,
In our laughing and crying,
Fearing and hoping.
And the rhythm of My heart is 
The birth and death of all living things.

I am the mayfly that metamorphoses on the river,
The bird who with the arrival of spring
Is nourished by the mayfly.
I am the frog who swims happily in its pond
And the snake in the grass that silently
Approaches the frog and devours it. 

I am the starving child who is all skin and bones, 
And whose legs are as thin as bamboo sticks.
I am in the arms merchant who distributes
His death bringing wares throughout your world,
And I am in those who are maimed and killed by them.
I am the refugee girl or woman on a small boat who,
After having been raped by sea pirates,
Throws herself into the ocean and drowns.

But I am also the pirate who fails to respect and love others, 
Because the Divine spark in his heart has not yet
Woken from its slumbers and so
His inner eyes are still closed.
I am the member of a politburo
Who has more power than is good for him.
And I am the man who redeems himself 
For what he did to others in previous lifetimes, 
By dying in one of this man’s forced labour camps,
The same as he one day will be doing 
At the end of one of his earthly sojourns. 

My joy is like spring. 
Its warmth makes flowers 
Open and bloom in all walks of life.
And My pain is like a river of tears, 
So great that it fills all the oceans.
Please call Me by My true names, 
So I can hear My laughter and crying at once.
When at last I re-awaken to My true nature
And doors of compassion and love in My heart open,
I recognise that in truth My joy and sorrow are one.

Thich Nhat Hanh
Vietnamese Zen Buddhist Monk and Peace Activist
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Thoughts And Words

*_





​ Taking   the religious teachings of your  world at their face value and  believing  that every word of them  should be understood as being from  God and  true, for a long time has  served the wise higher purpose of  making human  beings think during the  early stages of their earthly  education:  ‘Great! No need for doing  anything. I can satisfy my lowest  urges and  desire and behave any old  way. It doesn’t matter, no-one is  watching  me.’ The earthly curriculum  of young and inexperienced  spirit/souls  contains that lesson to this  day. It was designed that  way by the  Angels and Me. 

However, the small earthly self of every human being eventually reaches  the developmental point of waking up from their spiritual slumber and  finding out about their true nature and the spiritual background of  their  present existence. For quite some time this has been happening to  steadily increasing numbers of you. This is an essential part of the  long awaited spiritual rebirth and the birth of the true Christ child,  the saviour and redeemer of humankind, for whom your world for aeons has  been preparing itself. 

Christianity proclaims this event as the ‘Second Coming’ when in truth  it is the first one. The Master Jesus is not a historical figure who  once walked the Earth. The story of his life was merely the birth of a  new legend, which the Angels and I gave to your world as a preparation  for what is presently taking place. The birth of the legend’s Christ  child in the stable, one of the humblest places on Earth, is the symbol  of this event and the stable represents all human hearts. Bethlehem is a  metaphor for the whole of humankind. 

The awakening brings with it the realisation that each one of you    through their own thoughts and words are constantly in the process of    creating something, like Me. You are personally responsible for the    conditions of your life because you yourself created them. And on the    spiritual pathway, which eventually takes every one of you back home    into the conscious awareness of your oneness with Me, there never was    any room for easy options and escape routes and there is no substitute    for hard work in life on all its levels. Spiritually, everything that    happens anywhere in the whole of Creation is for real and has weight  and   value, and that includes every thought you think and every word  you   speak. 

All of them are noted in the Akashic Records, as you will be able see    for yourself when you have once more returned to your true home, the    spirit world. As soon as you have rested and recovered there    sufficiently from the trials and tribulations of earthly life, the wise    ones in charge of your development – with the help of your very own    Akashic Record – invite you to take a look at the sum total of the    understanding and wisdom you gained from all your lifetimes, including    the most recent one. Nobody sits in judgement over you. You are the  only   one in the whole of Creation who assesses what your weaknesses  and   strengths are. You decide which lessons you feel strong enough to  tackle   in your next lifetime and which karmic debts you will try to  redeem. 

The Angel merely suggests the best ways of going about this, but you are    the bottom line. The choice is always yours and nobody ever forces  you   to do anything. But you know that if you wish to make the progress   that  is potentially yours, you have to go forward. Wishing to be   released  from studying in the school of earthly life as soon as   possible, so you  can continue with them on the higher and eventually   highest levels of  the spirit world, you agree. And that’s why wise ones   in your world, who  are aware of what’s at stake, before speaking take  a  deep breath that  allows them to think carefully about what they are   going to say. This  they do because they appreciate that, even though  on  the earthly plane  words seem to be worthless unless they are  followed  up by positive and  constructive actions, every one of them  leaves an  impression on the  etheric level and weighs either for or  against people  in the unerring  scales of justice of their spiritual  bank account. 

If you want to establish reliably what is right and wrong for you in    given moment, instead of asking other people or looking for books for    advice, call upon Me, your inner teacher or guru, who knows the way of    all things and the answers to any question you will ever care to ask. I    have always been with you and for a long time have been trying    unsuccessfully to communicate with you through the world of your    feelings. I am the small still voice of your conscience. Alas, initially    you push Me away, so I cannot warn you whenever you want to do    something, which in the final analysis turns out to be damaging and    destructive for you. You ignore this voice and the feelings that rise    from your innermost being to your detriment, as you are going to    discover later. In itself there is no harm in this because it is a    valuable part of your learning curve in the academy of earthly life. 

But when your spiritual development has advanced enough for you to know    about the importance of paying attention to the reactions of your  inner   world, you discover that beliefs like taking the religions of  your  world  literally and their teachings at face value are no longer  valid  for  you. You realise that they were part of the illusion that   humankind’s  earthly existence is a one-off affair and that when one of   them hands  their physical body back to Mother Earth, they are snuffed   out like  candles. The knowledge that the essence of your being is   eternal and  immortal and therefore can and will never die, tells you   that nothing  could be further from the truth. As a result of this   awakening your  whole attitude towards life changes and with it your   thinking and  behaviour patterns. 

The Angelic hierarchy are the executors of My great plan of life and the    small plan for ever individual being within it. The Angels and   Masters,  together with countless numbers of spirit friends and helpers   on many  different levels, are in charge of you and responsible for   everyone’s  development. The degree of your spiritual maturity reveals   itself  through your thinking and behaviour patterns to those who are   toiling  without respite for the wellbeing of your whole world and   everything  that takes part in it, including you. And because they know   that the  outcome of their soul’s destiny influenced beneficially by   even the  smallest efforts at bringing forth the best that is within   them, wise  ones at all times strive to develop the character traces of   their Christ  nature. Being aware how important every choice they make   is, encourages  them to stop and think before speaking and swinging  into  any action.

It has ever been true in your world that in the land of the blind the    one-eyed is king. Such people are placed on thrones and declared to be    leaders. People willingly allow themselves to be led by your noses and    like sheep to the slaughter by them. For a long time that’s much  easier   than thinking and deciding for yourselves what is right or  wrong, but   such behaviour seriously hampers people’s spiritual  progress. A great   awakening is waiting for anyone who is still going  for that only   apparently easy option, without knowing what they are  doing to   themselves. And when they return to the world of spirit, at  the end of   their present lifetime, they are likely to be sad to  realise they have   been wasting a whole lifetime.

Never mind, they can apply for another one that provides plenty of    opportunities for their earthly self to discover – and hopefully that’s    what it will do – that there is only one guru in the whole of  Creation,   who is truthful, utterly trustworthy and reliable, and that  this is  Me,  the wise one or living God within, who communicates with  you   intuitively. And that’s the long promised world teacher, who  cannot be   found anywhere in the world around you because connecting  with Him/Her   is an inner experience. Oh, how I am waiting to be asked  by ever more of   you, to show you how to sort the wheat form the chaff,  and to tell   truths from untruths. 

A long time ago, I told you through the Hebrew Bible and Christianity’s    Old Testament in Psalm 107:20: ‘He sent out His word and healed them,    and delivered them from their destruction.’ But before any healing can    take place for any one of you through My words, you first have to  find   out where they are and what they truly mean. This is what,  through   reading this, you are doing right here and now. The key to  unlocking the   healing power of the words of your religious texts is  the discovery   that none of them should be taken literally. Yes, I have  tried to   communicate with you through them, but their language could  only be   understood by those who learnt to decipher the higher esoteric  meanings   of the symbolisms and metaphors the Angels and I have been  hiding  behind  the surface words of our world’s sacred texts.

Until fairly recently they had to remain that way in the many myths and    legends the Angels, on behalf of Me, the indivisible Divine Trinity,    have been giving to you during the rule of the six thousand years of    patriarchy. The Angels and I decided that for this time span the    feminine influence would be more effective if it were withdrawn    altogether from your world. The most effective instrument for bringing    this about were the religions of your world. The truth had to remain    hidden in the background of their teachings and would gradually be    revealed when the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, had been reached.    You would then receive ever more of My wisdom and truth directly from  My   realms and understand why for such a long time it had to remain  hidden   in the background of the sacred text, for which the Angels and I    provided the inspiration. 

I am the Holy Trinity that cannot be divided into separate parts, even    though the will and power of My masculine aspect is the God, the Great    Father of all life. The love and wisdom of My feminine part is the    Goddess, the Great Mother. The spirit of the Universal Christ is My only    born Son/Daughter, the Light of all lights and the Sun above and   beyond  all Suns in the whole of Creation, through whom Father and   Mother bring  their creations into being. The three aspects of My nature   are  perfectly balanced and are constantly working harmoniously   together. And  you are a spark of Me and a ‘chip off the old block’, as   the saying  goes in your world. Every one of My powers and   characteristics are also  in you and it takes a long time until you are   capable of mastering them,  the way I do. 

An essential part of My powers is the ability to create through    thoughts and words. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of    Creation and every word you speak is an outer expression of an inner    thought. It is essential for you to become aware that your thoughts are    by no means secret, as you would like to think. Because of the imprint    they make on the inner etheric level of life they are visible to your    spirit guides and helpers. To them it is as if you were shouting your    thoughts from the rooftops. That’s why every one of your prayers is    heard by those who are working very hard on your behalf in the    background of earthly life to fulfil your wishes, whenever possible.    It’s just that sometimes for your own protection and highest good, the    reply has to be a firm and decisive: ‘No!’ It makes no difference to  the   wise ones behind the scenes of earthly life whether a spirit/soul  is   young or old. All of them need their care and attention and  receives   them, depending on which earthly lessons they are taking part  in at any   given moment. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Birth Of The Christ Child’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘The Power Of Kind Words’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Alphabet of Friendship
*_
​ _*




*_
​  (A)ccepts you as you are.
 (B)elieves in you.
 (C)alls you sometimes just to cheer you up and say: ‘Hello!’
 (D)oesn’t give up on you.
 (E)nvisions the whole of you, even the hidden and unfinished parts.
 (F)orgives your mistakes.
 (G)ives unconditionally.
 (H)elps you.
 (I)nvites you into their life and space.
 (J)ust accompanies you on your pathway through life.
 (K)eeps you close at heart.
 (L)oves you for who you are and not what you have.
 (M)akes a difference in your life.
 (N)ever Judges.
 (O)ffers support.
 (P)icks you up when you’re down.
 (Q)uiets your fears.
 (R)aises your spirits.
 (S)ays only good things about you, but also
 (T)ells you the truth whenever this is necessary.
 (U)nderstands you.
 (V)alues you.
 (W)alks beside you.
 (X)-plains things you don’t understand.
 (Y)ells when you won’t listen and
 (Z)aps you into the higher realities of our earthly existence.​ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Words





*_​ Words are powerful things. 
They are like pebbles dropped into 
The vast ocean of human consciousness. 
Although what we say is instantly gone,
Its ripples create vibrations that travel on and on
And reach many different levels of life
That are invisible to earthly eyes. 

Because of the duality of our world, 
Everything is part of two streams of consciousness.
One is light and good, creative and constructive, 
Let’s call it the God stream.
Individually and collectively, 
It constantly takes us forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life. 

This stream is balanced by its counterpart, 
A dark, destructive and evil one that tries to keep
Us prisoners of the past.
Let’s call it the Devil stream.

Every kind and loving, forgiving and understanding
Word we give to those who are in need of it, 
Feeds into the God stream and strengthens it.
And that enables it to absorb some of the 
Darkness of the other stream.
This is how, with the passing of time, 
Every last shred of the evil of our world 
Will be absorbed into the light of the good stream,
To be transformed into blessing and healing energies
By God and the Angels and that
Not only for us and our world, 
But for the whole of Creation.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thoughts And Words’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Word At The Right Time
*_
_*




*_​ On the whole silence is golden and  whenever we manage to keep our peace we usually do not regret it. Yet,  there are exceptions to every rule and in some situations not saying  anything could decidedly be wrong. And occasionally we keep silent  because we do not know what to say, especially when someone has suffered  a personal loss. Well, what can we say? When every remark we could  possibly make seems inadequate, let’s to turn to the wise one or living  God within. A simple prayer like: ‘Please help me find the right words,’  or ‘May the right words always come,’ is enough. You will be delighted  about what then comes to you.

Frequently, we remain silent in the hope of avoiding the awkwardness and  discomfort of difficult situations. What can anyone say when one of  their friends has lost a child in a traffic accident or to an illness or  they are wading through the depths of depression? If we do not know  what to say, we may avoid the bereaved family or the depressed person,  but this merely adds to the burden of the loneliness of someone’s  suffering. In the case of a lost child, I would like to explain to those  who are grieving, as gently as possible, that I believe that their  child has been released from earthly life and is now alive and well in  the world of spirit, our true home. Naturally, the same is true each  time an adult has passed into the world of light. 

May we all be spared from such experiences. But should we hear of  tragedies and suffering, let’s not stay away or keep silent. Sensing  another’s pain, may have the courage to enter into it and say: ‘I am  feeling with you.’ If the people are unfamiliar with the concept that in  truth there is no death, try to bring this idea closer to them. Choose  your words very carefully and don’t forget to ask your inner guidance in  your mind for the right words, before you go to meet the people to whom  you intend to bring comfort. When the simplest words are said with  heartfelt sincerity, they have the power of supporting and lifting  distressed spirit/souls. 

Obviously mere words cannot restore anyone’s loss or take away their  depression, but there is a great deal of truth in the old saying: ‘A  sorrow shared is a sorrow halved and a joy shared doubles it.’ 
Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Course In Relationship Healing





*_​ A lifetime spent in Libra, 
The sign of the peacemaker and relationships, 
Ruled by Venus, 
The planet of beauty, peace and harmony, 
Has taught me that good manners are 
The grease that is required for smoothing the wheels
Of human relationships and essential for 
Mending and healing even the most difficult ones. 
Libra is one of the Air signs, responsible for the
Development of human mental capabilities.
In Libra it teaches us to approach all relationships
With our inborn charm and intelligence.

And that’s why for me, with the passing of time,
The most important words have become:
•    ‘I made a mistake. I truly am sorry. 
I want to learn from it and do better.
Will you help me and meet me halfway?’ 
•    ‘You did a good job!’
•    ‘What do you think?’
•    ‘If you please!’ 
•    ‘Do you mind?’
•    ‘Thank you!’
•    ‘We’
•    The least important word for me is: ‘I’

Speaking the truth is a life-long habit of mine
And I never say anything I don’t really mean.

** * **
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part One
*
_*Witnessing Evolution
*_
_*



*_
​
God’s  Universal laws are ruling life throughout the whole of Creation,  including everything that happens in our world. The main one of these  laws is love and its first and most important sub-law is that of  evolution. The Great Father of all life or God is the creative artist,  architect and designer of everything that exists anywhere. He holds the  image of their archetypes in His mind. With the help of the Great  Mother, the Goddess, and the light of the Universal Christ, their only  born Son/Daughter, in their most basic and crude form they are brought  into being.

The same applies to every human being. In the course  of many lifetimes on the Earth, through gradually bringing forth and  integrating the characteristics of our higher nature, we evolve and our  earthly personality gradually becomes more rounded and agreeable. By  drawing us towards our higher nature the great creative artist is  constantly at work in everything that exists in the whole of Creation.  As above, so below because we and our world are a microcosm of the  macrocosm. We ourselves are involved in this process, as anyone who is  creatively active is sure to confirm. When we are creating something, we  would like it to be as perfect and beautiful as possible before  presenting it to our world.

Our Creator provides for every need  of all of us and wants us to become ever more beautiful and perfect,  like the archetypal image of the ideal human being He is holding in His  mind. Perfection in this context means that every aspect of our nature  has been integrated by us and are working peacefully and harmoniously  together, the same as they are doing in God. And just like our Creator,  whenever we love someone or something, we want to provide well for them  and give them our full attention. We wish good things and fortunate  circumstances for them as well as the finest and best of everything, and  as much of it as they want.

As far as our children are  concerned, even when we realise that they merely come through us and  that we are by no means their creator, we hope that they will have a  good life, so we make sure they are as well educated as within our means  to provide. Good manners are the oil that greases the wheels of human  relationships better than anything else. By living as a good example, we  hope they may wish to follow so they are going to be accepted and  respected by those around them. We allow them to make their own  mistakes, so they can learn from their own experiences as much as  possible because we realise that the best things in life should not just  drop into anyone’s lap. They ought to be worked for and that very hard,  otherwise the offspring cannot appreciate the value of what they are  receiving.

‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you,
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.’

From Kahlil Gibran
‘The Prophet – About Children’
​The  knowledge of this makes it easier to detach ourselves from the earthly  plane and perceive the greater picture. And that’s how God and the  Angels are also handling the matter. 

It takes until we have  evolved into spiritual maturity that we are capable of dealing with the  gifts and talents that have been bestowed upon us responsibly and for  the good of the whole. We then no longer feel the need to use them  selfishly for acquiring great material wealth for indulging in the  riches of earthly life. This evolutionary level is the ultimate air of  the school of earthly life. Reaching it is what the Great Father/Mother  desires for every one of their beloved human offspring.

The  purpose of every lifetimes in physicality is to help us grow from  spiritual infancy and childhood into spiritual maturity and adulthood as  a responsible, well behaved and of our own free will law-abiding  citizen of the Universe. The gates to the greater freedom of the spirit  realm then open wide and welcome us.

Everything in the whole of  Creation has always been and forever will be taking part in the  evolutionary process that moves all lifeforms forwards on the gigantic  upwards reaching spiral of life. How this manifests itself on our planet  can be seen from the following story about what once happened on the  Japanese island of Koshima. For a long time this place has been the home  of a tribe of macaque monkeys whose staple diet is sweet potatoes,  which grow particularly well in the island’s sandy soul. That no doubt  is why the creatures established a colony there.

In the early  1950s a group of scientists arrived to study the behaviour of these  creatures. I believe that nothing in our world happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything serves a wise higher purpose and this is no  exception. The scientists were brought to the island so that with their  help God and the Angels could provide our world with some visible  evidence of the evolutionary process at work. One day they noticed that a  young female macaque they had given the name Imo, the Japanese word for  potato, had started to dip her sweet potatoes into a nearby river  before eating them.

Because chewing sandy potatoes must have felt  very unpleasant to the monkeys’ teeth, the wisdom of the Mother through  the Angels gate Imo the idea to take her food to where there was some  water for washing the sand off. The scientists thought it was strange  that this had never occurred to any of the older and more experienced  monkeys, who merely brushed most of the sand off with their hands. Yet,  Imo had clearly been chosen to act as the race’s pioneer. Intelligent  creatures that monkeys are, it did not take long until those around Imo  noticed how she was dipping her potatoes into the river and how much she  enjoyed eating them clean. They copied her behaviour, found it good and  also started to wash their potatoes. In the course of several years  this practice spread through the entire colony and within a decade or so  no sand eaters were left on the island.

Washing her potatoes was  apparently not the only thing Imo taught her companions. Soon after her  first discovery she discovered that she could make her food even  tastier by dipping it into the ocean instead of the river and seasoning  it with the salt of the seawater. After each bite, she dipped the  freshly exposed section of her potato into the sea for flavour  enhancement. This new habit also gradually spread through the whole  macaque community and to this day, the monkeys are washing their  potatoes and dipping them into the ocean. It was handed down through the  generations and although none of the first washers and dippers are  still around, the monkeys of Koshima are still relishing their clean and  flavour enhanced potatoes.

Instinctively copying what other  members of their tribe are doing is bred into every species of the  animal kingdom, including the human one. It is an essential part of the  survival instinct that is particularly noticeable in all primates, i.e.  the most developed and intelligent group of mammals, including humans,  monkeys and apes. Our earthly selves have evolved from the animal  kingdom and the instinctive behaviour patterns of these our earliest  ancestors are still strong in us. Everything we developed in previous  lifetimes is stored in the memories of our soul and we bring it with us  into each new one. During our years of infancy and childhood in  particular we add to this what we learn by observing those around us,  whoever they may be.

This is how the concept of nature versus  nurture enters the picture. For as long as our spiritual/karmic balance  sheet still shows too many entries on the debit side, on the inner  spiritual level someone can be immensely rich and at the same time very  poor. To my mind, the discussion of nature versus nurture is a futile  one. It is likely that highly evolved spirit/souls developed about 95%  of their character traces in previous lifetimes and merely added approx.  5% in this one. And there are lots of people in our midst to whom this  applies because they have been recycled a great many times. Whether we  are as yet conscious of this or not, the behaviour of those around us at  any given helps us to decide how we wish to be and what should best be  avoided.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


 



​


​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Two

*_*Cycles Within Cycles
*_





​Everything in the whole of Creation  consists of energies and vibrations, wheels within wheels and cycles  within cycles. Everything rests and depends on everything else. On the  inner level all life is one and there is no separation between anything.  And because we are all interactive and dependent on each other, it is  impossible to exist like an island on the earthly plane. Although for a  long time we are not consciously aware of it, we are constantly  influencing each other. This would be the case even if someone retreats  to the top of the highest mountain of our world and lives there as a  hermit. 

That’s why before taking any kind of action, we need to remind ourselves  that, because of this inner oneness, whatever we do to someone else is  done to and affects not only the whole of humankind and our world, but  all life throughout the whole of Creation. On top of all that, in due  course the Universal laws return it to us in a somewhat strengthened  form. 

Each animal species, and that includes human beings, has a group soul in  which the memories of the experiences of all its members and the  learning gained from them are stored. Each time we are born into another  earthly lifetime, we are part of the soul of that country for as long  as we live there. If we make our home in another country, we become part  of that nation’s soul and contribute to either its progress or are  holding it back, depending what we are occupied with at any given moment  and the choices we make. 

The souls of all countries are part of the soul of our world, which in  turn is part of the soul of the whole of Creation and that is the Great  Mother of all life. She is the Goddess and feminine aspect of the Divine  Trinity, the wise one or living God within each one of us. And that is  the explanation why our inner guidance knows the way of all things and  the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. 

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God are the executors of the  plan and in charge of the development of every form of life on all  levels of its existence, including you and me. Through our spirit guides  and helpers they have always brought us the information that at any  given time was right, i.e. in keeping with God’s great plan for the  whole of Creation and our own personal design within it. In step with  our individual and collective development, they have always brought us  what we needed to know and could be expected to understand. 

Those who are serving the Divine Trinity are part of it and it is part  of them, and the same is true for every human being. Whether we are  aware of it or not, we are all serving the will and power of the  masculine, the Father of God, and the love and wisdom of the feminine,  the Mother or the Goddess. The Angels and Masters as well as all their  spirit helpers are God’s children and our siblings in the great family  of all life. It takes a long time until in our role as earthlings we  realise that those things also apply to us, that we are part of the  Divine, that in fact we ourselves are God. 

Depending on where they presently are on their evolutionary journey,  some people have better memories than others. But as far as our  spiritual development is concerned, learning something parrot fashion on  its own is no good at all. We are in this life is to grow in wisdom and  understanding and that can only be found by working with the knowledge  that comes our way. Only through using and applying it in our daily  encounters can it sink into our consciousness and become our spiritual  property.

At all times white and black energies are affecting everything in our  world. And when, hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are sending  prayers into the Universe for the healing of ourselves, those around us  and our whole world, vibrations are created that belong to the white  magical healing energies of the Highest Forces of life. And each time  something new is introduced on our planet, depending what the intentions  behind it are, either the white or the black magic are called upon and  worked with. 

When something is in keeping with God’s great plan of life, as soon as  sufficient numbers of us are following a way of thinking and behaving  that is different from the past, the energies into which their  contributions are feeding eventually grow so powerful that strugglers  and latecomers are drawn along with the rest of humankind. Nothing  happens outside of God’s plan and when it decrees that the time is right  for something to come about, in Universal terms it does not take  over-long until it really does. All who are destined to take part in a  particular lesson then start walking behind the path pioneers and  wayfinders have trodden a path for them. 

Naturally, this applies as much to positive as negative experiences. And  when the thoughts and actions of sufficient numbers of human beings are  doing their best to bring peace and harmony to our world, so that ever  more of us start to work in positive and constructive ways with the  forces of light on the inner level of life, increasing amounts of the  energies required are created by God and the Angels – and us! With the  passing of time, this movement absorbs more and more of the dark and  destructive forces into itself. They are then uplifted and transmuted by  God and the Angels into blessing and healing energies for all life.  This is how the higher powers in the background of our earthly existence  have always been toiling for the progress and wellbeing of our world  and every one of its inhabitants on all levels.

At the end of every chapter of my jottings is a six-pointed star. In the  first place this star represents a whole and perfected world. Its upper  downwards pointing triangle brings the light of the Highest Forces of  life down to everything that dwells on the Earth. The lower upwards  pointing triangle represents humankind’s lower earthly nature that has  always been reaching up to the Highest, while the upper triangle with  all its might has been absorbing as much as possible of the undesirable  dark energies of humankind’s lower nature. 

The star also stands for the perfected, i.e. whole and holy human  son/daughter of God on the Earth. This means all aspects of our nature  have been fully integrated and are working together peacefully and  harmoniously, the way they are doing in God. And when our small earthly  self finally has had enough of its earthly existence and is sick and  tired of its trials and tribulations, it no longer has any problems with  freely and willingly surrendering its whole being to the forces of the  Highest. As our inner light shines ever more brightly, we evolve into a  Christed one and a six-pointed star in our own right.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mass Of People – Ruled By The Moon’
•    ‘The Two Streams Of Consciousness’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘The Six-pointed Star – Symbol Of Perfection’


 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Three
*
​ _*The Light Of All Lights
*_





​ The Creation story tells us that God  said: ‘Let there be light!’ These words have two different meanings. The  Christ Star is the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns. From  it’s light all other Suns and everything else that exists anywhere in  the whole of Creation was made and is constantly maintained. Without the  light and warmth of the Christ Star there would be no life. But,  spiritually light also means wisdom and knowledge and that can only be  gained through exploring and getting to know ourselves, each other and  the world around us. The light that is found in this manner has the  power of transmuting the darkness of not knowing and ignorance into the  light of knowing and comprehension.

There are as many names as there have been religions and philosophies in  our world for the Great Light. The Divine Trinity consists of the Great  Father/Mother of all life and the light of the Universal Christ spirit  is their only born Son/Daughter. Each one of us is a tiny spark of this  light. The Highest levels of life have always been communicating with us  and our world through the parables and allegories of myths and legends.  From time to time a new one was created by the Angels and Masters  around the throne of God. As executors of the great plan of life, they  are in charge of us and our world and the inspiration behind the birth  and development of yet another religion that would take us that bit  closer to the  discovery of God’s true nature and our own.

Every human spirit/soul’s evolutionary journey up the spiritual mountain  starts with the lowest class of the earthly school of life. This is an  exceedingly long and hard road that is strewn with rocks and boulders of  many different shapes and sizes. And because before God we are all  equals, there is no preferential treatment for anyone. All of us at  first have appear on the great stage of earthly life in the role of one  of the meanest and toughest, most sadistic and cruel members of the  human race. Although one cannot help the feeling that we are travelling  alone and have to find our own way on this plane of life, the wise ones  in charge of us – even though they are invisible to earthly eyes – never  did leave us. They have always been observing our progress and that of  our world. I find it reassuring to know that this will continue forever.

The dot in the centre of our birthchart represents the Christ Star and  our Sun sign stands for the Divine Spark, who for a long time merely  exists in a slumbering state. This tiny fire is planted in all of us at  the point of our departure from the state of Paradise or conscious  oneness with God and release into the school of earthly life with its  initial ignorance of spiritual concepts. But since the creation of our  world, the Christ Star has always been pulling it forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life, towards Itself and into Its loving  embrace. Naturally, this included humankind as soon as we were first  introduced. From that time onwards we and our world together have been  progressing at the steady even pace of one zodiacal degree for every day  of the year and by progression one degree per year. We shall return to  this theme.

Because of the progressions, if for example we were born into the first  degree of Libra, it is only for the initial thirty years that are under  the influence of the pure Libra energies. At the end of this period our  consciousness changes into that of Scorpio and thirty years from there  into Sagittarius. While the energies of our Sun sign remain at the basis  of our earthly education for the whole of one lifetime, with every move  by progression from one sign into the next the new Sun sign’s energies  mingle with those of our birth sign. When you look back on your own  life, you may be able to recognise how your life lessons changed and  with them your interests and how new people entered your orbit who could  help you with the phase of your development. 

Steadily the energies of the Christ Star are drawing all of us closer to  the ultimate aim of our earthly education and that is evolving into a  Christed one, a healer and lightbringer in our own right. Alas, nothing  of this nature can happen until the Divine spark begins to stir from its  slumbering state and starts to develop. Much water has to flow under  our personal bridge and many earthly lifetimes are required before this  comes about. Only when our development has reached a certain point, does  the spark wake up and with it the fire of love. Slowly but surely from  deep within our own being, we then start to bring forth the  characteristics of our higher or God nature. 

The love in our heart at first it is but a small still flame. But each  new lifetime in physicality provides us with more knowledge about God’s  true nature and our own. Whenever a grain of truth comes our way and we  get the feeling that what we heard or read is true, that’s our inner  guidance’s way of confirming that something is true. This is how it  reacts each time someone mentions the joyous prospect of being released  from the obligation of further earthly lifetimes and of our permanent  return into our true home, the spirit realm. 

The more our higher or God nature takes over its earthly counterpart,  the stronger the light of our inner fire becomes. This continues until  it has grown into a mighty flame that has the power of absorbing that  which is left of the dark and evil elements in our own nature and of  those around us. God and the Angels can then uplift and transmute them  into blessing and healing energies for all life, not merely our world  but the whole of Creation. 

That’s how, as time goes by, in each one of us the awakening of the love  and wisdom, truth and honesty, loyalty and integrity of our higher  nature absorbs the negative character traces of our lower earthly self.  When they have been shed once and for all and the last one of our Karmic  debts have been redeemed, so that the balance of our spiritual bankbook  has been restored, we have evolved into a Christed one in our own  right. Then at last we are ready to continue our studies on the higher  and eventually highest levels of life. 

Because love is the law of the Universe, no-one every forces us to do  anything. We ourselves are ultimately the bottom line as far as our  evolutionary pathway is concerned. But in spite of that, spending an  indefinite number of lifetimes on the material plane is compulsory. And  if we wish to make the developmental progress that is necessary if one  fine day we wish to leave the school of earthly life behind, there is  nothing for it but applying for our next lifetime. 

While resting and recuperating from the stresses and strains of earthly  life in the spirit world, we ourselves, i.e. our spirit/soul together  with the wise ones in charge of us, choose the pathway for our next  earthly sojourn, where and through whom we shall be entering it. That’s  why Samuel Butler said: ‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row. We are  steered by fate.’ English folk wisdom adds to this: ‘We all have to row  with the oars life has given us.’ And the Greek statesman and poet  Solon, circa 638 – 558 BC, having grown immensely wise in the course of  many lifetimes, noted: ‘If all our misfortunes were laid in a common  heap from which each has to take an equal share, most people would be  content to pick up theirs and depart.’ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Four

The Sacred Numbers
*_





​ So far we have only searched for the  higher esoteric meaning behind the surface words of our world’s belief  systems. But how do numbers fit into this concept? Well, let’s start  with the number 1, a very good place to start, as Rodgers and  Hammerstein told us in ‘The Sound Of Music’. The 1 represents the first  impulse of Creation, the masculine God or the Great Father,  astrologically represented by the elements Fire and Air. Fire = the  ideas of the creative force of life. Air = the thought processes of  Creation that brings everything into being. 

The number 2 is Creation’s second impulse, the feminine Goddess or Great  Mother, astrologically represented by the elements Earth and Water.  Earth = creation of matter to manifest in physicality. Water = emotions  and the soul. 1 and 2 come together in the 3, the Universal Christ  Spirit, the Light of all lights and Sun of all suns. This is the only  born Son/Daughter who consists of the 1 and 2, having been created by  them. From its light the Father and Mother create matter and bring  physical life into manifestation. Every human being is a spark of the  Great Light and in equal measure contains the characteristics of the 1  and the 2.

The construction of the Universe is based on mathematical principles and  because God is in everything that exists in the whole of Creation, the  numbering system used in our world is sacred. The first ones represent  the energies of one of the planets of our solar system. 1 = the Sun. 2 =  the Moon. 3 = Jupiter. 4 = Uranus. 5 = Mercury. 6 = Venus. 7 = Neptune.  8 = Saturn. 9 = Mars. 0 = the circle of Eternity. 12, 40 and 144,000  are among the most outstanding ones that are of significance in various  religious movements and the ancient prophetic belief systems in which  the modern religions have their roots. 

12 = 12 signs and houses of the zodiac; months of the year; hours of day and night; disciples of Jesus.

40 = the parable of Jesus spending forty days and nights in the desert.  The higher esoteric meaning of the way the number is used here is a  description of every human being’s pathway on its evolutionary journey  that takes us through experiencing life in a physical environment. This  road starts at the lowest point and takes us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral to the highest as a Christed one in our own right.  Night represents the spiritual darkness of that environment where every  one of us spends an indefinite number of lifetimes. To rest and recover  from the tests and trials of the spiritual desert of that existence, at  the end of each earthly sojourn we return to the world of spirit. Days  represent an indefinite number of periods of indefinite length spent in  the light of knowing who we really are and what purpose our existence  serves. See the relevant link at the end of this chapter to find out  more.

144,000 = appears in chapter 14 of the Book Of Revelation. I have taken  the liberty to paraphrase it as follows: ‘I looked and lo, a Lamb stood  on mount Sion. With him were 144,000 who had his Father’s name written  on their foreheads. And I heard a voice from the Heavens that sounded  like many waters and great thunder. I also heard the sound of harpers  playing their instruments. They were singing as if it were a new song  before the throne, the four beasts and the elders. Nobody could learn  that song except the 144,000 who had been redeemed in earthly life and  who were virgins because they had not been defiled by contact with  women. They were following the Lamb wherever he went. Redeemed from  among the people of the Earth, they were the first fruits unto God and  the Lamb. In their mouths was found no guile and they were without fault  before the throne of God.’

It was with full intention that the Angels and Masters, who are  responsible for every level of humankind’s development, presented this  prophecy in a nonsensical form that would keep people puzzling for a  long time what these words might mean. And when, with the coming of the  Aquarian Age, ever more earthlings would be waking from their spiritual  slumber, their only reaction could be: ‘This doesn’t make any sense  whatever. It cannot possibly be true. Some kind of symbolisms and  metaphors has to be hiding behind those words, but what?’ 

That’s when their inner teacher, the living God or wise one within,  could reveal to them – it’s a revelation, after all – that those who  have the word God written on their foreheads represent people who still  believe that the sacred texts of their religions are literally true.  Being young and inexperienced spirit/souls, they would know no better  than following religions that are merely of the head. 

‘Nobody could learn that song except the 144,000 who had been redeemed  in earthly life and who were virgins because they had not been defiled  by contact with women.’ This is a metaphor that the consciousness of  these people so far has not been touched by the feminine aspect of God,  the Great Mother, whose wisdom and truth that has always been hiding  behind the surface words of the Jesus legend. The writing on their  foreheads shows that they are still ‘uncontaminated’ by TRUTH. The  concept of heart knowledge has not yet been discovered by them. 

The energies and emanations of such people will be unsuitable when  Mother Earth’s transformation is complete and our planet has become a  place where peace and harmony rule supreme. They will not be allowed to  reincarnate into earthly life, but will continue their education of life  in physicality on a younger and less highly evolved planet. Its  vibrations will be slower and therefore are suitable for what the  newcomers have to offer. 

During their present earthly existence they are as yet unable to make up  their own minds about what they can and want to believe. This is why  they behave like lambs, i.e. young sheep who are willing to be led by  their noses by those who assume the role of leadership but who are just  as unevolved as their followers. 

If they were not, they would not dream of encouraging others to burden  themselves with karmic debts of the severity brought about by terrorist  attacks and mass killings. Inciting others to carry our monstrosities of  nature out weighs just as heavily in the scales of God’s eternal  justice. Because God and the Angels are part of us and we are part of  them, the Divine justice is by no means as blind as its earthly  counterpart sometimes can be. It is the all-seeing eye that never sleeps  and therefore never errs.

In one of their lifetimes, in the far distant future on their new home  planet, something disastrous and traumatic is likely to happen to these  young and inexperienced spirit/souls. It will be something similar to  what they are inflicting upon people in this one. Having by then evolved  into good, well behaved and law abiding citizens, they will be asking  themselves: ‘Why me? I lead such a good life, would never do harm to  anybody or anything. It’s just not fair!’ Alas, it is. 

It is impossible for us to understand what happens to us on such  occasions, until we find out that this is how the bill for any kind of  trespass against the law of love, which we committed in one of our  lifetimes, will eventually be presented in another one. The Universal  laws ensure that in the fullness of time, and that could be hundreds of  lifetimes ahead and maybe even on a different planet, the circle closes.  Through the suffering our debt is paid and redeemed, the balance of our  spiritual account restored – by none other than us.

Someone asked me the other day whether I believe that our subconscious  can know the future in the same way as it may reveal the past to us – in  meditation, if this is desirable for our present stage of development. I  do not think it would be good for us to know too much of either the  future or the past. In my view, the veil of consciousness is there for  our protection. If we had to live with the conscious memories of  everything that ever happened to us – not in one lifetime or maybe two  or three, but thousands – if we knew all the things we once were capable  of doing, we would find it impossible to live with ourselves. I believe  that we are here at this particular time, so that we may re-learn to  trust the goodness of life and that it will forever lead us to where we  need to move next for our highest good and greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would  be available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly  for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to  the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting  for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with  ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their  outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a  tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself  with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time,  personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it.  This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on  the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the  waterfalls. 

And that brings us back to the 144,000. From the developmental level  ever more of us are reaching by now, it is no longer hard to recognise  that there is truth in statements like the one from the Christian  Revelations mentioned earlier, but that it can only be found through  peering behind its surface words as well as its numbers. So, what is  this particular part trying to tell us? Mount Zion stands for the top of  the spiritual mountain, which can only be reached when we surrender our  whole being to the Highest Forces of life. But what is the sacred  number 144,000 trying to tell us? The same principle needs to be applied  here as that of the 40 days and nights of the parable of Jesus in the  desert parable, i.e. the 144,000 represents an undefined number of  people. 

The 144,000 was never intended to be understood literally. But as soon  as, hand in hand with God and the Angels, a sufficient number of highly  evolved human spirits/souls are working together for the highest good of  our whole world, with the passing of time the energies created by this  group will become so powerful that it is capable of pulling the rest of  humankind through to the completion of one particular part of our  spiritual development. More about this theme later. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Five

A Religion Of Heart And Mind
*_
_*



*_

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​The  belief of the new age is one of the mind in or of the heart, the  dwelling place of the wise one or living God within. It is the religion  of truth and that’s a very uncomplicated one. The only thing it asks  from its followers is that they love of God, the whole of humankind and  the rest of Creation, independent of the religion they may still be  following.

Wise ones who are in tune with their inner guidance,  intuitively know the truth and what is right or wrong for them in any  given moment. Everybody’s Highest or God Self has always been trying to  communicate with its earthly counterpart being through the small still  voice of conscience. When the lower self is at last united and at one  with its higher or Christ nature, it no longer has any need for being by  others what to do and say, who or what to believe and whom to follow or  not.

When this point of our development has been reached, mind  and heart, i.e. the energies of Aquarius and Leo are working together  peacefully and harmoniously. The initial phase of being in polar  opposition, the way they are in the zodiac, has been left behind.  Getting these two aspects of their nature to function the way they are  doing in the Great Father/Mother, is the task of every aspiring healer  and lightbringer. The Father is the mind and Mother the wise and loving  heart, through whom his creative ideas are brought into manifestation.

Let’s  take a look at the energies involved. Aquarius, the Air sign, belongs  to the realm of thinking and Leo, the Fire sign, to that of the Divine  creative sparks, i.e. ideas from the heartmind of God. The Air signs are  Gemini, Libra and Aquarius and lifetimes spent in one of them are  dedicated to the development of humankind’s mental capabilities. Aries,  Leo and Sagittarius are the Fire signs. Lifetimes spent in one of them  concentrate on studying the safe and responsible handling of the Divine  fire. In Aries these ideas consist mainly of head knowledge, in Leo they  are of the heart and in Sagittarius of higher knowledge, especially of  the spiritual kind. The more highly evolved we become, the more our  lifetimes in Sagittarius and the ninth house, this sign’s natural  domain, turn into quests for a better understanding of the concepts of  the philosophies and religions of our world.

Although the belief  systems of the past were purely of the head, it was impossible to  comprehend them. This was right for humankind’s requirements in the  early stages of spiritual infancy, childhood and young adult life. But  now that sufficient numbers of us have matured into spiritual adulthood,  under the influence of the Aquarian energies, the religion of the new  age is of the heart as well as the mind. It is one of truth and  simplicity that seeks to get to the heart of any matter and has no time  for gobble-de-gook. It talks to us in an uncomplicated language that can  be understood by anyone. You frequently find the word because turn up  in my writings. I make no apologies for this fact because I have never  been satisfied with someone telling me that something is so and so,  without giving me a good reason why it should be that way. That is no  longer good enough for our time.

The ultimate purpose of every  human being’s earthly education is returning into the conscious  awareness of God’s true nature and our own. The old religions were  designed to successfully keep us away from this discovery, while the new  one does its best to show us the way. On the road up the slopes of the  spiritual mountain of life we reach the point when we freely and  willingly surrender the lower drives and urges of our earthly nature to  the hopes, dreams and aspirations of our higher or God Self. Through our  efforts of bringing them down to Earth, so they can become a reality  there, with the passing of time we develop into an ever more potent  receiver/transmitter station and channel through which God’s sacred  wisdom and truth can flow for the blessing and healing of everything  that shares the earthly plane with us.

Jesus is a symbolism of  the higher aspect or Christ nature of every one of us. Its unfoldment is  the only thing in the whole of Creation that actually can save and  redeem us and our world. To paraphrase Ecclesiastes 3:1-11, in the  school of earthly life every human being, without exception, has to  experience lifetimes of sinning and inflicting pain on others. In future  ones the Universal laws return our misdeeds to us. Others then create  similar kinds of suffering for us and that is what redeems our former  trespasses against the law of love.

And that is how many small  people in many small places can not only change our world but save and  redeem it. That’s what they are then constantly in the process of doing.  Through every one of us bringing forth, from deep within our own inner  being, the highest and noblest qualities of our Christ nature, this is  how towards the end of our earthly education all of us eventually evolve  into healers and lightbringers. Working hand in hand with God and the  Angels, we are then fully occupied with the saving and redemption of  ourselves and our world, for when we are healing our whole world heals  with us.

If you are so fed up with your earthly existence that  you are seriously considering to end it by your own hands, in my view  there really is no point in going ahead with it. Any unresolved issues  we leave behind in one lifetime have to be attended to in another one  and another, until they finally have been resolved. Earthly life’s  ultimate aim for all of us is to become ever more God-like and I believe  you would be better off by far if you proceeded in the afore mentioned  manner.

Top of the agenda for every earthling is learning to love  God’s way, i.e. from the heart and without judgement, totally and  unconditionally, loving whatever comes our way just because it exists.  The more we practise sending nothing but kind and loving thoughts into  our world and beyond, the more the mind in our heart develops. And this  is how eventually even the last and slowest one of us is going to  develop the power of influencing our world’s evolutionary pathway in  many different beneficial ways. One of them is sharing with those around  us the spiritual knowledge that comes our way and to which our inner  guidance responds with: ‘This is true!’

The more the recipients,  with the help of the knowledge they are receiving, feed into our world’s  good or God stream of consciousness, the more powerful this flow  becomes. Its ability increases to absorb the dark clouds of ignorance  that to this day exist in our world, so they can be uplifted and  transmuted by God and the Angels into blessing and healing energies for  the whole of Creation.

This is how, towards the end of their  earthly education, every human being evolves into a healer and  lightbringer who is walking and working hand in hand with the Highest  Forces of life. The purpose of our earthly existence has then been  fulfilled and we are no longer under the obligation of further lifetimes  in the physical part of our planet. When one has endured the suffering  that is an inevitable part of redeeming our most ancient karmic debts,  who would want it in any case?

Maybe when Mother Earth’s  transformation is complete and she is a place where people co-exist in  peace and harmony, supporting instead of exploiting each other, where  warmongering, violence and crime, even sickness and death are  no longer  known. I would not rule it out then.
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Six

Symbolisms And Metaphors
*_






​The  spirit realm’s traditional way of communicating with our world up to  now has been through symbolisms and metaphors that were skilfully hidden  behind the surface words of the myths and legends. From time to time  the Angels and Masters in charge of our world brought us another one  that was meant to take humankind’s understanding a step forwards and  upwards on the journey up the spiritual mountain of life. Aquarius is  the Divine Waterbearer and the deeper we enter into this age, the more  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth will be flowing directly into the  individual and collective consciousness of our race. For some time by  now it has been flowing with steadily increasing strength into the  hearts and minds of those who are ready to receive it. More about this  theme later.

Regardless of the  patriarchy and dominance of the masculine, the sacred number of 144,000  has been present in many belief systems of our world, the latest one  being the before mentioned one of the Christian Book of Revelations. In  spite of appearing in the depths of the patriarchy with its all-male  Divinity, the presence of the Great Mother or Goddess has always  remained clearly visible to those who are in possession of the key to  deciphering the code. Let’s see what we can find. As mentioned earlier,  the 12 is one of the sacred numbers and zero represents the never ending  circle of Eternity. 12 x 12 = 144 add to this the circle of Eternity  three times over and you get the sacred number 144,000.

The  components of this figure are: 1 = the masculine first impulse of  Creation, the Great Father of all life or God. 2 = the feminine second  impulse, the Great Mother or Goddess. 1 + 2 = 3 = both together are  manifesting themselves and finding expansion in their Son/Daughter, the  spirit of the Universal Christ, Sun of all suns and Light of all lights.  0 = the circle of Eternity = three times over, i.e. 3 x 3 = 9 = the  number of completion, the end of one cycle and the beginning of another  in the 10. The average gestation period of a human baby is roughly nine  months. 9 is the number of completion and an indication that a new cycle  of experiences is about to begin and that applies as much to parents as  their babies as to humankind and its world.

9 = Mars, planetary  ruler of Aries, the point of rebirth and new beginnings, as well as  co-ruler with Pluto of Scorpio, the sign of death and rebirth,  degeneration and regeneration. Before anything new can be born,  something old has to die. The signal is loud and clear that, when the  truth about the number 144,000 appears at the end of the old regime’s  patriarchal religions, the time has come for the religion of the new age  to move into the foreground of humankind’s individual and collective  consciousness. The energies are beneficial for spreading far and wide  the new gospel that there is only one God, the God of love and only one  religion, the religion of love and so forth.

1 = the Sun, the masculine giver of all life, planetary ruler of Leo.

2  = the Moon, the feminine nurturing and caring principle of the  Universe, planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of roots and mother, home  and ancestry.

3 = Jupiter, the expansive and benevolent planetary  ruler of Sagittarius, the sign responsible for the development of  humankind’s superconscious faculties and increasing awareness of the  regions of the higher aspects of life, finding expression in the  religions and philosophies of our world. For as long as they are left to  their own devices, Jupiter’s energies also provide us with boundless  gullibility and we are ready to swallow anything we see or hear lock,  stock and barrel.

5 = Mercury is a symbolism for the human  earthly mind. Each one is an extension of the Great Universal mind known  as God and at any given moment all have reached a different state of  their development. With the passing of time, every human being on its  pathway up the spiritual mountain of life slowly but surely evolves into  another messenger of the Gods. We then steal their fire – spiritual  knowledge – and bring it to the people on Earth for the healing of their  wounds.

Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini, Air, and  Virgo, Earth. The Jupiterian gullibility needs the balancing influence  of the Mercurian energies, because they provide us with the ability to  sift through and order things, as well as thinking logically and  scientifically. And in the course of many lifetimes, we develop the gift  known as common sense. It assists us with dealing with the realities  and necessities of our earthly existence.

The mutable Earth sign  Virgo, ruled by Mercury, is the harvest sign of the zodiac. Lifetimes  spent in this sign and its house, the sixth, one way and another find us  bringing the spiritual harvest from the highest levels into earthly  life to be used for healing and teaching purposes. Virgo’s planetary  ruler is Mercury, who to the ancient Greeks was known as Hermes. Both  represent the winged messenger of the Gods who steals their fire –  knowledge – and brings it to earthly life for the benefit of humankind.  In the course of many lifetimes, which take us round the zodiac through  every one of its signs and houses, during the ones spent in Virgo and/or  its house, our teaching and healing abilities gradually develop.

8  = Saturn, the symbolism for the stern and undeviating schoolmaster  aspect of the Divine. Teaching teaches God’s children of the Earth the  value of self-discipline and self-mastery is Saturn’s task. When this  sign’s energies have served their purpose as teacher, they change into  those of the rewarder and the gifts they can then bestow upon us are  considerable.

Saturn together with Uranus is the co-ruler of  Aquarius. Saturn’s demands are the guardians and keepers, invisible to  earthly eyes, of the gate into the freedom of the Aquarian age. No-one  is going to be admitted without having taken charge of and mastered the  drives and urges of their lower animal nature. Through freely and  willingly surrendering our whole being to the will and command of God  and the Angels and bringing forth the highest and best within us, we  gradually evolve into a Christed one in our own right. The legendary  God-man Jesus represents this aspect of every human being’s nature. In  picture book form it tells us about the initiations in which every human  being has to participate in the course of their earthly education.

The  number 144,000 shows that in truth the feminine influence of the Great  Mother’s wisdom and love has never been absent from our world. Its  presence was destined to reveal itself when the time and energies were  right. That’s why as soon as we entered into the Age of Aquarius, the  Mother aspect of the Divine Waterbearer began to pour Her wisdom and  truth into the consciousness of those whose hearts and souls had opened  to love and therefore were ready to receive it. And that’s when  humankind’s rebirth into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature  and its own really had started.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Seven

Digging For Spiritual Gold*_ 







​Let’s  return to Sagittarius for a moment. Jupiter is the planetary ruler of  this mutable Fire sign in which humankind’s super-conscious faculties  are developed. The planet is a symbol for our direct connection with God  which, as we know by now, has never been interrupted. Sagittarius is  the ninth sign in the zodiac and its natural domain is the ninth house.  Among many other things in both sign and house we are involved in higher  education, especially in connection with the religions and  philosophies. They also are the sign and house for long distance  travelling on the earthly plane and the higher and eventually highest  levels of the Universe.

Lifetimes in Sagittarius are filled with  many opportunities for expanding our whole being, mentally and  spiritually as well as physically. On the whole, Sagittarians are jovial  and easy-going people who are at all times ready to widen our horizons  through as many and varied consciousness expanding experiences as  possible. They are the super-salespeople of the zodiac capable of  selling ideas and goods with equal ease. On top of all that they are the  best storytellers around who, whenever it suits them, do not allow the  truth to interfere with the spinning of their yarns.

Sagittarians  are also the showpeople of the zodiac. The belief systems of our world  and their clergy are under the rulership of this sign. That is the  fertile ground into which the seeds were planted for every new religion  that appeared in our world. And because we are always allowed the  freedom to make our own decisions, the organisations that developed  around them could handle the inspiration that was given to them by God  and the Angels as they saw fit. The scandals that for quite some time  have been rocking the foundations of some of our religious institutions  are clear evidence how they themselves turned the elevated positions  they once occupied into ropes for hanging themselves. The decisions we  earthlings are making at any given time shows the wise ones in charge of  us the level of our spiritual awareness.

Bearing these things in  mind, it’s not hard to see why to this day in many places in our world  men can be found wearing long women’s robes when at work. Some of the  garments that are worn are very colourful and through what these people  are telling their audiences they are trying to convince them, against  all common sense and reason, that every word of their tales is literally  true. You better believe them, or . . . Well, that’s been the way of  the past. Thanks be to God and the Angels that this sad chapter of our  race’s development is drawing to its natural end and the old religions  are moving over to make room for the new religion of the truth.

As  mentioned in one of the previous chapters, since the creation of our  world, the Christ Star has always been drawing it forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life, towards Itself and into Its loving  embrace. Naturally, this included humankind as soon as our race was  first introduced. From that time onwards we and our world together have  been progressing at the steady even pace of one zodiacal degree for  every day of the year and by progression one degree per year. The great  plan of life reveals this quite clearly. See the relevant link at the  end of this chapter.

The initial phase of every human being’s  earthly education has always consisted of becoming familiar with the  negative qualities of each sign and house of the zodiac. That’s how  their ruling planets are manifesting themselves in earthly life. Each  through their own experiences in this way makes acquaintance with the  lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature, including our own. The  midpoint of this development has been reached when the Divine spark  begins to stir from its slumbering state. Doubts about the credibility  of the sacred texts of the religions of world then creep into our mind  and eventually become so strong that they can no longer be shaken off.

It  happens because we are in the process of leaving behind the gullibility  of the early part of our earthly education. The pendulum of our inner  being is in the process of swinging in the opposite direction. Our  Highest Self then draws us towards developing the positive  characteristics of the signs and houses in whose lessons we are taking  part. When we can no longer connect with the sacred texts of the  religions of our world and eventually begin to wonder whether there is  any truth in any of them. Their words come across to us as threadbare  and senseless, lacking the higher meaning that connects with and  communicates with our spirit and soul. And then, as if perchance but not  really, here and there information comes our way that activates our  ability to think and with this our quest for the gold of spiritual  wisdom and truth has begun.

And that takes us full circle to  Sagittarius. For a better understanding of the purpose it fulfils in our  lives it is necessary to take a look at Gemini, its polar opposite sign  in the zodiac. Both signs and their houses are responsible for the  development of our human earthly minds, each does this in its own unique  way. In many of the legends of our world these two signs are  represented as twins, for example Romulus and Remus as the founders of  Rome. Gemini represents the mind of the lower twin, our earthly mind,  and Sagittarius its Heavenly counterpart, the higher mind of our  superconscious faculties.

At some stage of our development these  two aspects of our nature need to be taught to work together peacefully  and harmoniously, the way they are doing in our Creator. Only when these  two aspects of our nature are no longer at loggerheads and are  complementing each other instead, can we turn into one of the  allegorical winged messengers of the Gods. The energies of Mercury, the  ruler of Gemini, Air and thoughts, together with Virgo, Earth, helping  us to deal with the knowledge we are receiving from the highest levels  of life so they can be used for the teaching and healing of humankind.

During  lifetimes spent in Sagittarius or the ninth house, having reached a  certain point on our road from spiritual childhood into maturity, our  superconscious faculties begin to stir from their slumbering state. It  reveals itself through a steadily growing interest in the higher aspects  of life that can be found in the religions and philosophies of our  world. Round and round the whole of the zodiac we move in the course of  many such earthly sojourns. Each time we are taking part in the lessons  of Sagittarius or the ninth house, our spiritual abilities develop some  more and move further into the foreground of our consciousness.

There  comes the time when we discover that the teachings of our religions,  when taken literally are meaningless and superficial. We sense a lack of  truth and spirituality that cannot satisfy the inner hunger and thirst  we are now feeling for the higher realities of life. Somehow we know  that there just has to be more to them than what’s before us. But what?

In  the fullness of time, for all of us that questions eventually marks the  start of a highly personal quest for truth. That’s why one fine day the  thought comes to us intuitively: ‘How about looking at what might be  hiding behind surface words and numbers of the sacred texts?’ As soon as  one of us is seriously searching for truth, our inner guidance, the  wise one or living God, takes over. Intuitively, we then discover our  first golden nuggets of spiritual wisdom and truth. Clearly, they must  always have been hiding where we found them, so why didn’t it occur to  us to look for them earlier? Because our time of awakening had not yet  come, that’s why for a long time we had no idea of their existence.

When  you come to think of it, doesn’t it strike you as odd that in earthly  life people expend a prodigious amount of effort grovelling in large  holes in the ground to extract gold, only to re-consign over half of it  to other subterranean caverns in the world’s banks? An alien observer  would surely wonder about this. But unlike that kind of gold, which has  to be left behind at the end of every earthly lifetime, the nuggets of  spiritual truth that come our way will forever be ours. They will be  accompanying us into all future lifetimes. Stored in our soul memories  on the subconscious level of our being, they are going to help us cope  more easily with whatever comes our way. This particular kind of gold is  most certainly not meant to be kept for ourselves. It is for sharing  with anyone who is ready to receive it.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Terry D

Anyone really seeking 'truth' will stay far far away from astrology.


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Astrology
*_
​ 




​ The astrology I practise has nothing to  do with horoscopes and fortune telling. It’s applied psychology and  that, to my mind, is the best instrument for not only getting to know  ourselves and especially our inner motivations but also the people  around us and what motivates them. Astrology is helping me to be more  tolerant of and patient with them. And that is because unless someone is  aware of what’s operating within them and the lessons of the  predestined pathway they are walking, the same as everybody else, they  are what is known as ‘ruled by the Stars’. To find out more about this,  please follow the relevant link at the end of this chapter. 

Like all truly great ideas, astrology’s principles are very simple.  Everything is wheels within wheels and cycles within cycles constantly  repeating themselves. In my view there is no better instrument than the  Divine science for getting to know our true self and loving it, and  doing the same for the people who are accompanying our pathway through  life. As for my taste too much gobble-de-gook surrounds this subject,  from the beginning of my writings I have aimed at demystifying it.  Besides, instead of feeding people by catching one fish for them, I  believe in showing them where they can find and land the tastiest  morsels for themselves.

I believe that astrology’s extraordinary beauty and usefulness as well  as its basic simplicity can only reveal itself when one strips away all  confusing non-essentials elements. As soon as this has been done, the  subject transforms itself from something that is best avoided, because  for ordinary mortals without specialist knowledge it is far too  complicated, something mysterious which some find downright scary. When  astrology is placed in the right hands it quickly reveals itself as  something to be enjoyed, relished and treasured as the precious gift to  humankind which in truth it always has been. Knowing that simplicity is  the greatest thing the Universe can bestow upon any of its children of  the Earth, I always keep things as simple as possible and use language  that hopefully can be followed easily by anyone.

In my view the best approach to astrology is the D.I.Y. one. All my  writings are dedicated to doing my share of dispersing the prejudices  against astrology that to this day exist in our world. By showing how  the Divine science can be used to find a better understanding not only  of ourselves, each other and our world, but also of God and the  processes of Creation and life, I would like to assist people to  overcome their fear of this truly amazing subject. As mentioned earlier,  the kind of astrology I practise has nothing to do with fortunetelling.  It is applied psychology and an instrument for getting to know  ourselves, weaknesses and strengths alike, and for finding out about our  innermost motivations and highest potentialities.

Should you be interested in a spot of fortunetelling only, forget about  the D.I.Y. method. You would be wasting your time and be better off by  far if you gazed into a crystal ball or some tealeaves, to see what  might come to you. You could be lucky and will never know unless you  try. But if you wish to become more familiar with yourself and your  predestined pathway through life, you have come to the right place. You  are sure to find what you are looking for with my preferred method.

My advice for anyone who stands with trepidation before the vastness of  astrology is: do not be discouraged. Not everybody is destined to become  a professional astrologer. For many it is quite sufficient to learn  more about the Sun signs and what they can disclose about their own and  everyone else’s predestined pathway and destiny. My own life has taught  me how, through a better appreciation of one’s own and other people’s  little foibles and peccadilloes, one imperceptibly and almost  automatically grows into a kinder and more loving and tolerant person.  Astrology has helped me in so many ways, but especially with this and I  am convinced that it can do the same for you. If that sounds  interesting, please follow the link below. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘My Interpretation Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Terry D

Astrology is not frightening to anyone who owns a brain. The random positions of stars has no effect on human destiny, personality, or anything else. Astrology is a lie, it is easy, and it is lazy.


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Seventeen
*
_*I Am The Resurrection

Good Friday 2019*_

_*




*_
Listen to Me, My people.
Give ear to Me, My nation.
A law will go forth from Me,
And My justice for a light to the people.

Lift up your eyes to the Heavens,
And look at the Earth down below.
The Heavens will vanish like smoke,
And the Earth will wear out like a garment.

Turn to me, O turn and be saved, 
Says the Lord, for I am God.
There is no other, none beside Me.
I am He who comforts you,
Who are you to be afraid?
For flesh that fades
Is made like the grass of the field, 
Soon to wither.

* * *

The thoughtform Jesus speaks to us and our world:
‘I am a symbol of the resurrection of 
The spirit life of every one of you. 
At the end of every earthly lifetime 
The flesh of your physical bodies fades away,
But your spirit/souls are immortal and eternal.
They move on to a different dimension of life and
Return to your true home, the world of spirit or light,
To rest and recuperate from the 
Harshness of your earthly existence.

When I say: ‘Listen to Me, My people,’
I am calling out to every one of you
Wherever you may presently be.
The earthly plane and also the spirit realm
Are equally My world. 
‘Give ear to Me, My Nation,’
Addresses the whole of humankind. 

All of you, turn to Me and accept the fact that
I have always ever existed as a thoughtform.
I am one of the many symbols
God and the Angels have used down the ages
To represent every human being’s higher Christ nature. 
I am not a force somewhere ‘out there’.
The only place where I can be found is inside you. 
When you bring forth, 
Each from deep within their own being,
The highest and noblest, you are manifesting Me,
The eternal aspects of your higher nature.

By all means call this part of yourself Jesus,
If that makes you feel good.
And know that each time you are doing this
You are not turning against Me, you are embracing Me.
You are not betraying Me but coming closer to Me. 
I am that which in you is good and kind,
Loving and tolerant, considerate and compassionate.
Every human being possesses these qualities, 
Even mass murderers in the death cell.
In them I so far only exist in seedform, 
Waiting to be brought forth 
When the time for doing so has come for them,
Which it will do in due course.

They, the same as you and everybody else, 
Are the only ones who can save and redeem you.
So turn to Me and love Me for who I truly am:
Your own inner Christ nature. 
Yes, I can save and redeem you,
But only when you accept Me the way I truly am.
That’s the only way any one of you can really turn to Me,
For you are then taking possession of Me and 
Giving Me My rightful place at last: in your heart. 


Lift your perception to the immortality of your spirit/soul
And see for yourself that your earthly lifetimes 
Could only ever be passing phases.  
When you nail the drives and urges of your lower nature
To the cross of earthly life and they are dying a natural death there,
Your Christ nature gradually takes over your whole being
And you will no longer need to return for earthly lessons.

God and the Angels created Me and to 
All who are ready to understand they wish to tell
The truth about God’s nature and their own. 
They want to show you intuitively how you can
Save and redeem yourself and at the same time contribute to 
The blessing and healing of your whole world.
They are withdrawing Me from your world
Because the Age of Aquarius is about TRUTH.
Long enough have I existed as a lie and deception.
It was inspired by God and the Angels.
Nothing in the whole of Creation happens without it.

To teach humankind their value, 
Honesty and truth, integrity and loyalty,
The qualities of everybody’s higher Christ nature,
For a long time disappeared from your world.
But now that the age of truth is with you,
There is no longer any need for Me
As a thoughtform. 
So be glad and rejoice!

John Foley
Updated by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Soul Level We Are All Christians
*_
​ _*




*_​ The logical, analytical and  rationalising mind of the small earthly self, with all its cleverness,  crafty ideas and ingenious ways is a tool, a wonderful one but  nonetheless a mere instrument. But, no matter how learned ours may have  become in the long course of our evolution, for educational reasons for a  vast part of it our small self had to remain ignorant of the fact that  the essence of our being is spirit and a soul. For a long time the small  earthly self is unaware of their presence and merely carries them  around within the bowl of its being. Having to be a follower of Jesus to  be called a Christian fails to take into account that every human being  carries within the core of its own being a spark of the Divine great  light, the Universal Christ. Therefore, independent of how elevated or  low anyone may presently be ranking on the social ladder of earthly  life, by definition each one of us underneath our skins on the soul  level, is a Christian. 

The soul is a vast storehouse of the memories of all lifetimes,  including those of its beginning and the place it has come from. It also  knows its long-term destiny of being reunited with its Source. We are  all programmed to carry, within the deepest innermost recesses of our  soul, the memory of the oneness with God from whose heart we once  emerged. The Universal laws ensure that every soul eventually returns  safely into this state. No matter how hard we may ever be struggling on  the outermost plane of life in physicality, on the inner level we shall  never leave the oneness with the source of our being. Independent of  what faith or belief system anyone may follow, on the soul level and at  heart we are all Gnostics, by definition someone who has gained  knowledge of God from their own experiences. On the inner level  agnostics or atheists simply do not exist. 

As pointed out in other parts of my jottings, it has never been my  intention to destroy any of the ladders on which many of my spiritual  siblings to this day are climbing. This is because I know that in the  natural course of events each one of us eventually re-awakens to their  true identity and gains their own access to God’s wisdom and truth. And  the further we proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more this is happening  everywhere. The natural consequence of this will be that all existing  religions of our world will no longer be required because they have  served their purpose and become obsolete. 

I cannot see why the fact that the Jesus story is but a myth and a  legend should cause major problems for any devout Christian, who is  capable of believing in the power of God and the Angels, who are the  inspiration behind the Jesus story. From the moment it was written, it  never even tried to falsify the esoteric truths that have always been  hiding behind its surface words. In my view, the only thing that has  ever been amiss with the Jesus story has been to take the metaphors and  symbolisms contained in its teachings literally, instead of interpreting  them allegorically. 

Be that as it may, from the moment of leaving the conscious oneness with  God, all human souls are yearning for their true home. Throughout all  lifetimes they are trying to draw their earthly self back to where its  soul and spirit rightfully belong. In the end, even the last one of us  will have grown into a wise one goes down on their knees to give thanks  and praise for their salvation and redemption. At that stage of our  development, we no longer have any difficulties grasping that nobody  could ever do this for us and that, under the guidance and protection of  God and the Angels, we are the only ones who can bring it about. 

Even though our soul may still be clothed in matter, filled with wonder  and admiration we kneel before our Creator’s throne and join the worship  of the Angels. With them we kneel in adoration before the magnificence,  omniscience, the great wisdom and love of the mind of the One, the  Universal intelligence, our true and truly beloved Father/Mother. 
May God and the Angels of Healing and Peace be with all of us,
especially those who cannot yet understand
the message of healing and peace for us and our world,
which my writings have always hoped to bring.

God bless each one of you.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’​
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Eight
*
_*Easter Day*_

_*




*_
The silver trumpets rang across the Dome.
The people knelt upon the ground with awe
And borne upon the necks of men I saw,
Like some great God, the Holy Lord of Rome.

Priest-like, he wore a robe more white than foam,
And, king-like, swathed himself in royal red,
Three crowns of gold rose high upon his head:
In splendour and in light the Pope passed home.

My heart stole back across wide wastes of years
To One who wandered by a lonely sea
And sought in vain for any place of rest:
‘Foxes have holes and every bird its nest,
I, only I, must wander wearily,
Bruise my feet and drink wine salted with tears.’

Oscar Wilde
1854 – 1900

In the year 2019 I am greeting you from the world of light.
I rejoice because the sad part of humankind’s 
Evolutionary journey I described in my poem
Is drawing to its natural close.
It’s good to know that Jesus never was a historical figure,
So never had to walk with bruised feet and 
Drink his wine salted with tears.

He is a thoughtform that was created by
God and the Angels for taking us closer to the 
Discovery that every human being 
Consists of a lower earthly part and 
A higher Christ or God one
Whose symbol Jesus always has been. 

My heart sings with joy that it is waking
From its slumber in ever more of you earthlings. 
And that is the Resurrection all of us in the spirit realm
Are celebrating. 

Happy Easter! 

With all my love and best wishes for you and your loved ones
at Easter time and always.

Please follow the link below for your 

‘Easter Card’

Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Nine

Truth : The Aquarian Revelation
*_







​The  fixed Air sign Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. It is the  eleventh sign in the zodiac and the eleventh house is its natural  domain. Its keyword is: ‘I know!’ Aquarius is the sign of rebellion and  revolution that will bring our world enlightenment and spiritual freedom  from the yoke of religious oppression and exploitation of the past. The  Aquarian astrological symbol is the Waterbearer. He holds a pot in his  arms from which water is flowing. Because of this imagery it is hardly  surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the  nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular  beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air  sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid  kind. It is an allegory for the cleansing and purifying effect of fresh  spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is constantly being poured from the  highest levels of life into the consciousness of humankind.

The  Angels and Masters around the throne of God are the executors of the  great plan of life. They are in charge of us and our world and represent  the voice of God. Together with their lower ranks and files they have  always been bringing the knowledge we and our world at any given time  would be capable of understanding. The human superconscious faculties  are developed during lifetimes spent in Sagittarius and the ninth house,  its natural domain. These faculties are the channel through which the  gifts from the highest levels of life have always flown into our world’s  individual and collective consciousness. And that’s how God and the  Angels have always been moving us and our world, one small step after  another, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

Whether  someone is as yet aware of this or not, the mind of every human being  is an integral part of the Universal great mind, the intelligence known  as God. All of us are its transmitter/receiver stations and Mercury, the  winged messenger of the Gods, is the planetary ruler of our earthly  minds. The information from the Highest flows into those who are tuned  into their frequencies, which shows their readiness to work with them.  Through Mercury in Gemini we develop the ability to communicate with  each other and to distribute our learning into the world around us. In  Virgo we are occupied with understanding ourselves and our world and  presenting our learning in ways that can be used by people for the  healing of themselves and those around them.

My Aquarian  revelation can be expressed in one word and that is TRUTH. Through me it  flows directly from the Highest levels of life into other human hearts  that are also filled with love and compassion for the suffering of  humankind and our world. Aquarius is the eleventh sign of the zodiac and  the eleventh house is its natural domain. As touched upon earlier, the  astrological symbol of this sign is the Waterbearer. With the help of  the Aquarian energies God and the Angels have always been pouring the  living waters of consciousness into our world. At any given time parts  of Divine wisdom and truth that were suitable for humankind’s  development then. The Angelic hierarchy IS the Waterbearer. They decide  how much knowledge and in what form it should be given to us, when and  where.

For example, in St. John 14:6 of the Jesus legend they  told us: ‘I am the way, the truth and the life.’ Now that the age of  truth is with us, these words are saying to us: ‘Finding out the truth  about me is the next step on the evolutionary journey for every human  being and the whole of humankind. It is a movement that simultaneously  takes you forwards and back into the realisation of your true nature.  Knowing that each and every one of you is an eternal and immortal  spirit/soul helps you to become aware that there is nothing to be afraid  of because inhabiting a physical body is but a passing state. At the  end of each lifetime you are returning safe and sound to the world of  spirit, your real home.’

But for a moment let’s return to the  Christian teachings and their book of revelations and see what it can  contribute to our quest for truth. To this day there are people who  believe that every word of myths and legends like the Jesus one is from  God and true and therefore should be understood literally. There is some  truth in this because everything in the whole of Creation is of God and  in the early stages of our earthly education we do not yet know any  better than believing what is written in books like the Bible. At that  stage of our development the religions we follow are but head knowledge.  And that probably is the symbolical meaning of the word God written as  if with some kind of invisible ink on the foreheads of the people around  the Lamb.

And now let’s approach the 144.000 from yet another  perspective. November 2018 the total population of our world was  estimated to have reached 7.7 billion. It took us over 200,000 years to  get to 1 billion and only 200 years more for 7 billion. Bearing the  present level of world population in mind, could anything significant  happen when the number of people who still believe that the Jesus legend  is literally true has shrunk to 144,000? Because such a small and  insignificant figure would not in the slightest endanger our forwards  and upwards evolutionary march, it must represent something else, a  symbolism of some kind, but what? Each with the help of their own inner  guidance needs to puzzle this out for themselves. What’s before you is  my – or rather our – contribution.

One thing we can rely upon and  that is that, as soon as the purpose of their present lifetime has been  fulfilled, every insufficiently evolved spirit/soul will be removed  from our plane of life. They will not be reincarnating here when Mother  Earth’s transformation is complete and she has become a pleasant and  peaceful place for the inhabitants of all her kingdoms. All those whose  energies are not right for such an environment will be continuing the  compulsory part of their education of experiencing life in physicality.  The vibrations of their new home planet will still be much slower than  those of the Earth have become by now. As a result, life will be much  more basic and far less sophisticated, for better and for worse, for  everything taking part in it.

Highly evolved spirit/souls in our  world will be required to stay and continue with their healing and light  bringing work, i.e. the distribution of God’s sacred wisdom and truth,  for as long as possible. They are required to add their own  understanding to the knowledge that has come their way already and what  they will continue to receive intuitively. This is how they will  constantly be increasing the amount of spiritual knowledge that is  stored in the soul memories of the Great Mother of all life.

The  Angels and Masters in charge of us and our world are the guardians and  keepers of this store. They are communicating with us intuitively and in  this manner providing us with whatever they consider to be right for us  and our world at any given moment. And that’s how every human being  eventually fulfils the ultimate purpose of their creation and that is  the Divine getting to know Itself through us. Without exception, this is  a road that takes us from the lowest earthly point of existence up to  the highest levels of life. When we are leaving the lower aspects of our  nature behind and bringing forth that which is good, kind and loving  from deep within our own being, not only we ourselves are evolving but  the whole of humankind and Mother Earth with us.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Aquarius’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Coming Of The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘2019 - A Very Special Year’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Ten

Restoring Our World’s Balance
*_






​Six  thousand years of patriarchy and male dominance did their best to  convince our world that the Divine Trinity consists of a Father, a Son  and a Holy Spirit of undefined nature. Naturally, this never changed one  iota of the fact that the supreme ruler of the whole of Creation always  has been and forever will be the undividable Spirit of the Great  Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ,  who is the light of all lights and Sun of all suns.

As we know by  now, the love and wisdom of the Great Mother teaches through first  giving us something, then withdrawing it and eventually returning it to  us. For the purpose of teaching us the value of truth for six thousand  years of patriarchy with its all-male religions the concepts of truth  and honesty were systematically withdrawn from our world. Inspired by  God and the Angels and under their supervision – nothing in the whole of  Creation happens without it – the patriarchy’s belief systems were  purposely designed to systematically suppress the truth.

Thanks  and praise be that the religions of that sad chapter are in the process  of moving over and making room in the individual and collective  consciousness of our world for the religion of the Aquarian Age  mentioned earlier. Rejoice, for it will not be long until this  transformation will be complete. Some of us are destined to act as  pathfinders. Others are meant to walk in their footsteps. Through paying  attention to the knowledge that is coming their way, good progress is  possible for them on their own individual healing journey.

But  only if your inner guidance says that what you are hearing or reading is  the truth, share it with as many as possible. Ralph Waldo Emerson  advises: ‘Do not go where the path may lead, instead go where there is  no path and leave a trail. Uncheedah, a Santee Sioux, added to this:  ‘When you see a trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the  point of knowing.’

Throughout the ages God and the Angels have  been working hard to assist us earthlings with the awakening into the  true nature of our being and the spiritual background of our existence,  our true home. With the passing of time, they gave us one myth and  legend after the other. Yet, each one of them contained the same  symbolisms in a somewhat changed form. The Jesus legend is the most  recent one and there will never be another one. Having reached the age  of truth, there is no need to invent further tales for hiding the truth.  This turned them into ideal instruments for suppressing it. That’s what  the patriarchal religions to this day are trying to do. After all, it  is what – in keeping with the great plan of life – they were  specifically designed in order to teach us and our world the value of  truth.

The end part of this lesson is ever more of us are  becoming aware that the God-man Jesus has always been but a symbolism  for the higher or God nature of every human being. As a result, the  religion that was created for bringing us the cover-up story of the  truth behind its surface words has been struggling for survival and  dying on its feet for a long time. The true meaning of the Jesus legend  is going to stay with us and become more common knowledge. Slowly but  surely, hand in hand with God and the Angels, the higher nature of all  of us together is merging with the Divine Trinity, the supreme ruler of  our world. The more the genders learn to act as equal partners in the  adventure of earthly life, the sooner our planet’s balance will be  restored and its transformation into a place of peace and harmony  complete.

Whatever we desire with every fibre of our being, God  and the Angels have always given us, within reason, so that we may learn  from the resulting experiences. The mistakes that are made along the  way help us to evolve through constantly growing in wisdom and  understanding. During the previous six thousand years of masculine rule  of our world troublemaking and warmongering was its leaders wanted, so  that’s what we and our world got. The aftermath of redeeming the  negative Karma that was created in those days is still reverberating  around our world and at times shaking it at its core. Take heart, dear  Friends, because all together we are moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, this too is bound to be but a phase that in  due course will pass.

If it’s peace and harmony, honesty and  truth, loyalty and integrity to come to our world we long and yearn for  with our whole being, that’s what God and the Angels are going to help  us to create. And who wouldn’t want these things after the traumatic six  thousand years of masculine lust for power-seeking and empire building,  oppression and exploitation, especially of the religious kind? Because  it is part of God’s evolutionary plan, that’s what the Highest Forces of  life are in the process of giving us. When this precious gift has  become a reality on the Earth, it will be up to us what we make of it  and how we handle this state of being.

My revelations of the  Aquarian age have the loud and clear message for everybody that that  which is good, right and beautiful will prevail when the last one of the  karmic struggles that still have to be endured lies behind us. It  cannot be any other way because that’s what the law of evolution is all  about. God’s great plan of life is written in the stars, as the Cosmic  dance of the planetary movements shows quite clearly. Take a look at the  file about the great plan of life at the end of this chapter and you  will be able to see for yourself that the great book of life has always  been open for those who have eyes to see and ears to listen to music of  the planets. If you can’t recognise it, you are either blind or maybe  it’s just that your time for waking up has not yet come.

Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Revelations – Part Eleven

My Prophecy

*_





​ Aquarius is not only the sign of  rebellion and revolution but also that of transformation and  transmutation, group activities and siblinghood with all life. As the  great plan of life reveals, it is literally written in the stars that  from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD humankinds most daring hopes, dreams and  highest aspirations can and will be made a reality on the earthly  plane. Hand in hand with God and the Angels it will come about through  people like you and me.

I can tell you reliably that many good things are in store for us and  our world, for that’s what is written in the Stars. We are in the  process of moving into a new golden age. The great plan of life tells me  that they are coming round every 26,000 years and that there have been  others in the far distant past of our planet’s evolutionary journey  through time. But this golden age is going to be quite different from  all previous ones, because Mother Earth is going through her final  transformation into a planet of healing and peace. 

God’s sacred wisdom and truth are going to show us the way. That’s why  for some time by now it has been flowing ever more forcefully into  humankind’s individual and collective consciousness directly from the  heartmind of God, i.e. the Angels and Masters around the throne of God  on the highest levels of life. Being in charge of us and our world, this  is how their knowledge has always been received by people whose earthly  minds, through being tuned into their frequencies, developed the  ability to act as their receiver/transmitter stations. This is how in  due course every earthling will be co-operating with the Highest Forces  of life.

And that’s how they have always been providing our world with the  information that was right at any given time and place. This is also how  my ‘Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’ have come into being. They are my  personal revelations through which for many years I have been sharing  the spiritual wealth I found along the way of my personal healing  journey of a thousand miles. 

My writings have always been for the homeless, spiritually and in the  worldly sense of the word. In my view, spiritual homelessness is the  worst fate that can befall any human being. I should know because I have  been there. My writings will eventually be sold to the highest bidder,  but only on condition that all proceeds will be going to charities for  homeless people and animals. A reasonable amount should be deducted for  the living expenses of the administrator and that will not be me. 

I have never asked for donations because I believe that spiritual  knowledge belongs to everybody and should be made available free of  charge to anyone who is in need of it. However, if you are gaining  something from my work, I recommend that you make a donation to a  charity of your choice. There is no need to tell me about it. What you  give, to whom and how much, has nothing to do with me. It is strictly  between God and you.

Last but by no means least, to paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels  gave to your world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe anything  just because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and  rumoured by many or you have found it written in the religious books of  your world or you received it from your teachers and elders. Do not  believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many  generations. When you find, after careful observation and analysis, that  something agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to your good and  the benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it. In this way  alone can something become your spiritual property that no-one will ever  be able to take away from you.’ Easter 2019 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘2019 - A Very Special Year’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Spiritual Knowledge Belongs To Everybody’
•    ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
•    ‘The New Earth’
•    ‘Faith Instead Of Religion’
 
  From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Twelve
*
_*Change Our World

*_





If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Thirteen
*
_*Imagine*_

_*




*_
_Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon & Yoko Ono

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Imagine’

​The  way I understand this life is that      every human soul is a  receiver/transmitter station designed to  bring     the illumination and  inspiration from the Highest levels of  life  into    the Earth’s  environment. Everybody is a conduit of   communication    through which the  ideas of the Universal Life Force,   also known as God,    are constantly  flowing into us and our world.   Potentially, we are  all   its channels.  Through John Lennon and his   song ‘Imagine’ it  provided   our world with a  truly inspired vision of   the new Heaven and  Earth in   the Aquarian Age.

Born on the 9th October 1940, John       Lennon was a Sun Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share       John’s vision that in the New Age all religions will go from our world       because there no longer will be any need for them. Considering how    much    misery and suffering they have brought into our world and  still   are    doing to this day, there is every reason to rejoice.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 



​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Fourteen*_*

Affirmations*_

_*




*_
​As you move along the pathway of your     present lifetime, whenever your needs change be creative and make up  new    affirmations. Here are a few examples to help you on the way:

•    O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, may Your will and     wishes as well as Your words and prayers be mine. In my life may Your     will be done this day and always. Today is a day of completion and     healing, for which I give thanks and praise. Divine healing miracles  are    constantly taking place in my world and therefore also in me.  Your    miracles and wonders shall never cease.

•    My love for You floods my whole being and fills every cell and atom     of my physical body and restores them to perfect health, happiness   and   wellbeing. With every breath I take the love and warmth of Your   sacred   fire flows through the painful parts into their deep underlying   causes   and dissolves them.

•    Before going to sleep, I affirm that in dreamtime energies that are     no longer good for me will be flowing through my feet into the  sacred    fire of Mother Earth. I ask the Angels of healing and peace to  uplift    and transmute them into blessing and healing energies for all  life.  No   other energies can enter my consciousness. 

•    My earthly personality is the cross I have been carrying for a long     time. I now hand it over to you, Great White Spirit, the wise one or     living God within. You communicate with me intuitively and at all   times   are showing me where and how I can best serve You.

•    God and the Angels are guiding and protecting me and forever will     continue to do so. Nothing can hurt or harm me because I now walk in   the   light of the Universal Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter. My   fears   and anxieties are dissolving because they are no longer   required.   

•    I only need to remember the things that are worthy of keeping. So I     let go of that which no longer serves my highest good and greatest   joy   and the wellbeing of our whole world.

•    Knowing that Your evolutionary plan is perfect and that this also     applies to the millions of small plans, one for every human being,     within  the great plan, the fire of Your Divine enthusiasm eases me     forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Intuitively,     You and the Angels are showing me ways of fulfilling my highest     potential and how through this make my contribution to the healing of     our world.

•    My pathway up the spiritual mountain of life now lies open and     inviting before me. You and the Angels are guiding me through the tests     and trials that still have to come my way until my last karmic debt   has   been paid and the path for a healing miracle is clear. 

•    My inner light of Your wisdom and love fills my whole being and     flows into everything I touch with my thoughts, words and actions. This     is my way of bringing my own small corner of Heaven onto the Earth,  so    it can be shared with the whole of my spiritual family. 

•    I am consciously aware that You have always been and forever will     be with me and part of me. This means I have re-entered the state of     Paradise and the knowledge of my oneness with You and all life fills  my    whole being to overflowing with a new kind of hope and faith,  trust  and   devotion that is unshakeable. And my gratitude for the  goodness of  the   life You and the Angels have always given us is  boundless.

•    You are the small still voice of my inner being. At all times I pay     attention to Your directions and follow them without hesitation. I    hear  with Your ears and joyously perceive the Angels’ glad tidings of    the  new golden age of our world, when Mother Earth has become a place    where  people and animals co-exist peacefully. I see how hand in hand    with You  and the Angels, everybody harmoniously works together for  the   highest  good and greatest joy of all manifestations of life.
O Great White Spirit,
All glory, honour and praise be to You,
For You are my inspiration, 
Revelation and illumination.
I know that with the help and will 
Of You and the Angels
All things are possible, 
Every condition can be healed
And crooked corners made straight.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘Prayers For Our Time’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Fifteen

*​ _*The Beginning Of Wisdom
*_





​ As  long ago as in the days of the Old  Testament, the Bible told us in  Proverbs 1:7 ‘The reverence of the Lord  is the beginning of knowledge;  but fools despise knowledge and  instruction.’ If one replaces the word  Lord with ‘law’, a different  picture emerges straight away. The St.  James Bible translated this into  ‘The fear of the Lord is the beginning  of wisdom’. What life requires  from us, however, is that we should  respect and revere, to use the word  of the Lamsa Bible translation, the  Universal laws and conduct our  lives in accordance with them, i.e. with  right thoughts, words and  action. 

As God and the Angels told us through the Buddha legend, this manner of   living alone can eventually bring us the much yearned for freedom from   unhappy events. They are the harvest of the seeds we sowed, in our   ignorance of these things, carelessly and thoughtlessly earlier in this   lifetime or previous ones, sometimes many lifetimes ago. That’s how the   Universal law of cause and effect or Karma returns the fruits of our   efforts of times gone by. More about this theme in the next chapter.

The same as we are the creators of our own unfortunate circumstances, it   is also possible to influence the flow of our destiny in positive  ways.  This is done through taking responsibility for ourselves and   consciously changing our character into a better and more agreeable one.   The knowledge of such things provides us with real power. It is the   instrument the Universe wishes to place into every human being’s hands,   so that we can free ourselves from the karmic chains and shackles of  the  past and stop creating new ones. When the last one of our karmic  debts  has been paid and redeemed, there will be no need for further  earthly  lifetimes. Our spirit/soul will then be allowed to move on and  we shall  continue our studies on the higher and eventually highest  levels of  life. 

For thousands of years our Creator has suffered from an appallingly poor   press. Take for example Deuteronomy, one of the most ancient books of   the Old Testament of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and   Islam, in the order of their appearance. Deuteronomy in ‘The Song of   Moses’ 32: 35 tells us: ‘To me belongs vengeance and I will recompense   them at the time when their foot shall slip, for the day of their   destruction is at hand and the misfortune that shall come upon them   makes haste.’ 

Such teachings presented our world with a highly negative, jaundiced and   unfair image of our Creator. Ah, but wait a moment. Just exchange the   word Lord for Law, namely the law of Karma. When you have found a  better  understanding of this law, in the next chapter, I guarantee you  that  for you the perception of our Creator will change into one of  utmost  justice and kindness, goodness and love. Even though the legend  of the  Master Jesus tried to convince us that our God is love, the  story has  little credibility for as long as Christianity pretends that  every word  of it is quite literally true. One of its hymns tells us: 
‘Listen to Me, My people;
Give ear to Me, My nation.
A law will go forth from Me 
And My justice for a light, to the people.

‘Ignorance is darkness and knowledge is light.
In the course of many earthly lifetimes, 
The perfect justice of My Universal laws,
Takes every human being from one extreme of 
This state to the other.
That’s how My law of Karma in the end brings 
Light, i.e. knowledge and understanding 
Of who and what I truly am and who and what you are. 
That is the light that eventually wakes up in everybody
And you can see for yourself that
All of you are My people.’

John Foley
Edited by Aquarius
​ No spiritual progress is possible unless   someone explains what kind of law the song is speaking about and how it   affects Christian listeners and their lives. Sticking one’s heads into   the sand ostrich fashion and denying the existence of the Universal  laws  does not make them go away. Viewed from our present perspective,  it is  not difficult to see that many of the false beliefs that still  exist in  our world once were necessary but that the time has come for  shedding  them, one after the other.

For example, the belief that earthly life is a one-off thing has been   with us for thousands of years. It has been an essential part of the   curriculum of the earthly school of life, provided – like everything   that exists in our world – for us by the wisdom and love of God and the   Angels. If we had known all along that there is a world of spirit, to   which we return at the end of every lifetime for rest and recuperation   and to find peace and healing, each time the going got too rough for us   on the physical plane, the temptation to opt out would have been   impossible to resist for tired and wounded earthly selves. 

Yet, without being ignorant of these things, we and our world would not   have been able to make anything like the spiritual growth that was   achieved by us and our world, on the individual and collective level.   Therefore, let’s not begrudge this part of our development, but give   thanks for the boundless wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother and   their Angels who have always provided us with lessons that were and to   this day still are just right for us. Rejoice that this sad chapter in   the history of our world is definitely closing now. 

Every part of my jottings is an attempt at finding a better   understanding of the spiritual background of our earthly existence and   the processes that rule all life, including ours. It is possible to get   to know our Creator through this and I hope that it is going to provide   you, dear readers, with your own perception of the Great  Father/Mother’s  loving care and attention, and that for each and every  one of us.  Before God we are all the same and from the lowest to the  highest we are  equally loved and cared for. The more one finds out, the  more one  realises that the bad press of the past was never justified.  It then is  the most natural thing in the whole wide world to kneel in  worship and  adoration before the Highest. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•     ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’ 

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Aquarian Revelations - Part Sixteen
*
_*The Positive Aspects Of Karma
*_






​Each  one of us is a spark of the Great Light of the Universal Christ. The  same powers and characteristics that are in God are also in us. We are  chips off the old block, so to speak. The law of life is love and its  first sub-law is the law of cause and effect or Karma. Every action  causes a reaction and in somewhat strengthened form returns to its  sender in due course. This means that nothing and nobody in the whole of  Creation can ever be truly lost. If that is not a clear indication of  the Creator’s loving care for the whole of Its creation, please tell me  what is.As co-creators with the  Highest, every one of our thoughts, words and actions is a cause and  whatever happens to us is the effect of something for which we set the  wheels in motion earlier in this lifetime or previous ones. Life itself  is the teacher in the great school of our present existence. With the  help of the law of Karma the consciousness of every human being is  constantly expanding through learning from its own experiences.

In  spite of the fact that the law of Karma is not part of the Christian  teachings, St. Matthew 7:12 tells us: ‘Whatever you wish people to do  for you, do likewise also for them, for this is the law and the  prophets.’ A clear reference to the Universal law of cause and effect or  Karma, which ensures that whatever someone sends into the Universe  anywhere eventually returns to its sender. But again no explanation of  what kind of a law is meant here and which of the prophets.

There  probably is more talk in our world of the law of Karma at present than  there has ever been before, but for my liking there is altogether too  much focus on its negative aspect. Considering that the law has been  designed to create opportunities for learning and growing, as well as  redeeming ourselves and paying our spiritual debts, in my view, its  positive side outweighs the negative one by far, because without  fulfilling these requirements we would never be allowed to move on to  higher and highest lessons. They are definitely in store for each one of  us, but only after we have meticulously attended to our karmic duties,  fulfilled our obligations to all involved and through this balanced the  ledgers of our spiritual bank book.

The following is an extract  from ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’ that explains  better than anything else the infinite love and thoughtfulness that  goes into the whole of God’s Creation:

‘One of the most important  things you need to become aware of in your present state of existence  is that all life is ruled by Universal laws, My laws, in particular the  law of Karma. The wise ones among you, who have already woken up to  their true nature, pay particular attention to it. Before I ever brought  any part of the created world into being, a loving thought from My  heart provided for all My creatures and creations through this law. In  simplest terms, it decrees that everything has to return to its source.  It ensures that every one of you will eventually be able to return to  the true state of your being and to come home into your real nature,  which is love. My will has decreed that this should only be possible  after each spirit has been ensouled and its memory bank, which is the  soul, contains so much learning that its consciousness has sufficiently  matured and expanded. You are in your present existence so that you may  constantly grow in wisdom and understanding and that you can only do by  living through every single one of the experiences that may ever come  your way.

‘My justice is perfect and the life I give to you and  all others creatures is perfectly balanced. You will be able grasp this  better when you come to terms with the workings of My law, as it reveals  itself to you in the course of many lifetimes. I am the one who,  through this law, makes sure that everything returns to its source and  that everything in the whole of Creation balances. The knowledge of this  shall be My light for My people, when the right moment has come for  them. Through the teachers I have sent to you and your world from time  to time, I have always given you exactly the right amount of spiritual  knowledge that your individual and collection consciousness could  digest. Thus My wisdom has slowly flowed into you over the ages, just  about enough for you to cope with at any given time.

‘Such  knowledge is the light that in the fullness of time guides each one of  the tired wanderers, their spirit and soul, back home into the full  awareness of their true nature. The law of Karma is part of My law of  life and that is love. I am love and so are you; from love you have come  and to love you are now returning. My Covenant with you, My earthly  children, from the very beginning, long before your sojourns onto the  Earth plane began, decreed that every soul will eventually be safely  guided back home into the oneness with Me. That none gets lost or left  behind, I have appointed Angels and Masters, guides and helpers who  tenderly watch over every step that each child of Mine shall ever do, in  all worlds and all levels of existence it will eventually have to  explore and learn about.

‘As you, My children of the Earth,  descended ever deeper into matter, each one of you over many lifetimes  built your own prison of eventually total ignorance of your true nature.  Yet, from time to time I sent you teachers who brought you, bit by bit,  more of the light of My eternal wisdom. With the help of the light they  conveyed to you, you slowly started to release yourself and each other  from the darkness of your self-made earthly dungeons. No matter how long  this may take for any individual soul, each one in the end is safely  guided back into the light of the full knowledge of your true being.  From Me you have come, to Me you are returning; My law of Karma sees to  it. And when you have learnt to love again, when your only motive and  desire has become to love and serve, to give of yourself and share with  all that is in your world – the same as I am doing – you will know that  you have come home.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Enlightenment’
•    ‘The Road To Enlightenment And God’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Astrology
*_





​The  astrology I practise has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortune  telling. It’s applied psychology and that, to my mind, is the best  instrument for not only getting to know ourselves and especially our  inner motivations but also the people around us and what motivates them.  Astrology is helping me to be more tolerant of and patient with them.  And that is because unless someone is aware of what’s operating within  them and the lessons of the predestined pathway they are walking, the  same as everybody else, they are what is known as ‘ruled by the Stars’.  To find out more about this, please follow the relevant link at the end  of this chapter.

Like all truly great ideas, astrology’s  principles are very simple. Everything is wheels within wheels and  cycles within cycles constantly repeating themselves. In my view there  is no better instrument than the Divine science for getting to know our  true self and loving it, and doing the same for the people who are  accompanying our pathway through life. As for my taste too much  gobble-de-gook surrounds this subject, from the beginning of my writings  I have aimed at demystifying it. Besides, instead of feeding people by  catching one fish for them, I believe in showing them where they can  find and land the tastiest morsels for themselves.

I believe that  astrology’s extraordinary beauty and usefulness as well as its basic  simplicity can only reveal itself when one strips away all confusing  non-essentials elements. As soon as this has been done, the subject  transforms itself from something that is best avoided, because for  ordinary mortals without specialist knowledge it is far too complicated,  something mysterious which some find downright scary. When astrology is  placed in the right hands it quickly reveals itself as something to be  enjoyed, relished and treasured as the precious gift to humankind which  in truth it always has been. Knowing that simplicity is the greatest  thing the Universe can bestow upon any of its children of the Earth, I  always keep things as simple as possible and use language that hopefully  can be followed easily by anyone.

In my view the best approach  to astrology is the D.I.Y. one. All my writings are dedicated to doing  my share of dispersing the prejudices against astrology that to this day  exist in our world. By showing how the Divine science can be used to  find a better understanding not only of ourselves, each other and our  world, but also of God and the processes of Creation and life, I would  like to assist people to overcome their fear of this truly amazing  subject. As mentioned earlier, the kind of astrology I practise has  nothing to do with fortunetelling. It is applied psychology and an  instrument for getting to know ourselves, weaknesses and strengths  alike, and for finding out about our innermost motivations and highest  potentialities.

Should you be interested in a spot of  fortunetelling only, forget about the D.I.Y. method. You would be  wasting your time and be better off by far if you gazed into a crystal  ball or some tealeaves, to see what might come to you. You could be  lucky and will never know unless you try. But if you wish to become more  familiar with yourself and your predestined pathway through life, you  have come to the right place. You are sure to find what you are looking  for with my preferred method.

My advice for anyone who stands  with trepidation before the vastness of astrology is: do not be  discouraged. Not everybody is destined to become a professional  astrologer. For many it is quite sufficient to learn more about the Sun  signs and what they can disclose about their own and everyone else’s  predestined pathway and destiny. My own life has taught me how, through a  better appreciation of one’s own and other people’s little foibles and  peccadilloes, one imperceptibly and almost automatically grows into a  kinder and more loving and tolerant person. Astrology has helped me in  so many ways, but especially with this and I am convinced that it can do  the same for you. If that sounds interesting, please follow the link  below.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘My Interpretation Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Higher Purpose Of Suffering*_

_*Part One
*_

_*




*_​On the long evolutionary journey into  the awareness of our true nature the small earthly self time and again  gets deeply wounded. But eventually we reach the point when the wounds  of all lifetimes demand to be looked at and healed and that is the  beginning of our pathway as a healer and lightbringer during which we  discover our own latent healing abilities and develop them. But this can  only happen when our energies have aligned themselves to the Universal  ones, so they can start to draw us into the intimate healing experience  of being united with our Highest or God Self. 

An illness of a particularly trying kind is frequently the entry into  this phase of our development and if this happens to you, keep your calm  and do not be unduly alarmed. Instead, turn towards God and the Angels  to show you intuitively how to work your way through this difficult time  and it can help your consciousness to expand through growing in  spiritual wisdom and understanding. The only kind of spiritual knowledge  that is truly worth having is that which has been tried and tested in  our daily encounters. Through this it becomes our soul’s permanent  property and that is the only thing we can take with us into Eternity.  We are a spirit/soul who is experiencing life in a physical environment  and any knowledge that comes our way is of only of value to us until it  has been acted upon this way. Book knowledge, no matter how elevated it  may be, on its own cannot move anyone forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. 

When this lesson has been attended to, our spiritual development  seriously takes to its wings. The wisdom that comes our way can then be  used to lift not only us but also those around us above our present  level of existence into the higher and highest realities of the spirit  world, our true home. The most helpful instrument on our explorations is  the knowledge of the Universal laws, in particular that of Karma. So  let’s take a closer look at it. The simplest way of describing is that  every action in all worlds, not merely on the Earth, causes a re-action,  and that everything has to return to its source. Therefore, everything  you and I are sending out into life, the same as everybody else,  unerringly finds its back to us. This is the Universe’s way of ensuring  that:

•    We all get what we deserve because of the seeds we have sown,  either earlier in this lifetime or a previous one and that could have  been a long, long time ago.

•    Every spirit/soul has to take part in every lesson earthly life has  to offer. Only from our own experiences can we learn how to  differentiate between good and evil, light and darkness and so forth.  That is why every human being sometimes finds itself at the giving end  of the many different types of experiences and on other occasions at the  receiving end.

•    Everything in the whole of Creation eventually returns to its  source. As a result, none of us can ever get truly lost in the vastness  of space and time. When earthly life can teach us nothing more, we are  released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm to continue our  studies on the higher and eventually highest levels of life.

Ignorance of the Universal or God’s laws never protected anyone against  having to live with the consequences of every one of their thoughts,  words and actions. It takes a long time until we realise that we are  personally responsible for them and that everything we did in previous  lifetimes – good and bad alike – in the end caught up with us. And  that’s what they will forever continue to do because of the law. This  knowledge enables us to give of our best and take care to create good  Karma only, so that eventually nothing but more of the same can return  to us. We, i.e. each and every one of us, are the only ones who can free  ourselves and also our world from having to continue to endure more  seemingly endless rounds of suffering that were created by none other  than each one of us, in previous lifetimes.

The negative attitudes towards each other are the Karmic chains that for  many lifetimes have kept us in bondage with the earthly plane of life.  Individually and collectively, they once had their place on humankind’s  evolutionary journey. In days gone by they were right because through  them we and our world learnt many important lessons. But now that the  Age of Aquarius and the time of our race’s spiritual rebirth is with us,  everybody has the right to find out about the wise higher purpose of  their existence and for consciously re-connecting with the Source of our  being and all life. Our true nature is love. From love we have come and  to love we are returning. And when we consciously start bringing forth  the qualities of our higher nature, becoming kinder and more loving,  tolerant and giving is so natural that it takes no effort at all.
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Higher Purpose Of Suffering – Part Two

Action And Reaction
*_





​ The law of life is love and the first  law that branches out from it is the law of cause and effect or Karma,  which decrees that every action causes a reaction that in due course  returns to its sender in a strengthened form. The English mathematician,  physicist, astronomer, theologian and author Isaac Newton 1642–1726/27  was one of the key figures in the scientific revolution of this time. He  observed how the spiritual law of cause and effect manifests itself in  our world. Through observing the world around him Newton discovered that  every action causes a reaction. The idea of the law of gravity was also  given through him. In my view it is part of the law of cause and effect  because everything that originates in Mother Earth in the end has to  return to her.

All life throughout the whole of Creation is subject to God’s Universal  laws. Every one of us, each in their own sweet time, first has to  discover and then come to terms with the effect they are having on us  and everything that shares our world with us. The Great Father/Mother of  all life is duality and everything that is in our Creator is also in  us. And two main streams of thought or consciousness are constantly at  work everywhere. In our world they manifest themselves as good and evil,  yin and yang, masculine and feminine, darkness and light, black and  white, positive and negative, and so forth. 

Our spiritual development eventually reaches the point when we begin to  sense that somehow we might be able to put an end to this sad state of  affairs. If only we could find out about the cause of the suffering of  our world, it might be possible to discover ways of making our  contribution to it. The first step in this quest is asking God and the  Angels whether they can help us and of course they are delighted about  this request. We learn intuitively that, apart from love, thought is the  most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that we are personally  responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions. As sparks  of the Divine, we are co-creators with God and each one is a powerful  creative force that that needs to be taken care of by us, because they  are constantly feeding directly into one of the two main streams. 

Now that we are aware of the power of our thinking we realise that  nothing could be more damaging to our spiritual development than hateful  thoughts, words and actions and especially of scaremongering and  panic-making. Because they increase the strength of that which is dark  and evil in our world they should be avoided at all cost.

On the other hand, whenever through thoughts, words and actions we show  our faith and trust in our Creator’s wisdom and love, the goodness of  the life we have been given and of His/Her great plan of life, we are  strengthening the stream good, right and beautiful people and things.  The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more urgent it becomes to  stand by our convictions, walk our talk and make conscious decisions  that put us in charge of our life and destiny. Up into the Heavens, the  road of good and right, or down into hell, the things that are evil and  wrong and people who so far do not yet know any better than acting that  way, the choice is always ours. We have the right as well as the duty to  choose and need to bear in mind that not making a decision is also a  choice.

Hateful thoughts, words and actions that are aimed at someone who is  involved in what we perceive as evil, with the intention of bringing  them down and knocking them from their perch, does not do anything to  remove their inner darkness. The darkness we are producing merely adds  to what is surrounding them and the same happens to us. Strengthening  the influence of the dark energies achieves the opposite of what we were  hoping for. On the opposite end of the scale, every kind and loving  thought we send to anyone who is presently taking part in the lessons of  earthly life’s darkness encourages their higher nature to move that bit  closer to the surface of their consciousness. 

The energies we are sending them do not have the power of interfering  with the lessons someone is presently taking part in and with the  redemption of their karmic debts. Nothing in the whole of Creation can  do this because God and the Angels are in charge of these things. But  love is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and wherever  loving thoughts are sent they can and do absorb some of the darkness  that surrounds the recipient and through this reduce that of our whole  world. Ignorance is darkness and knowing is light. The darkness of our  world is the ignorance of the crude unevolved state of humankind’s  nature, which is but a passing phase. Love, however, is the light that  motivates us ever more strongly the more highly evolved we become. The  light of love is eternal and will never fade away, it merely increases  and reaching the state of full enlightenment is the birthright of every  human spirit/soul.

But let’s return to effect of hateful thoughts for a moment. Sending  them to anyone could spiritually not be more short-sighted. Two wrongs  never did make one right and that is most certainly the case here. The  one who, in your view, is doing wrong and you, because you don’t  understand what’s at stake, when you are tempted to send them thoughts  of loathing you are in danger of seriously hampering the development of  your spiritual nature. You could kick yourself for ever having done so  when you later realise that we are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions, and that in the fullness of time the  perfect justice of the Universal laws returns all of them to us.  Furthermore, the thoughts we send join others of a similar nature in the  good or evil stream. This increases the strength of the thought as well  as the stream. 

The law of Karma ensures that, if we persecute someone in this lifetime,  we are going to be persecuted by someone in a future one, just as soon  as we have evolved sufficiently and are strong enough to cope with such a  situation. We then draw unpleasant people into our life whose only  intention seems to be making our life a misery. Other unpleasant and  traumatic events could also be hitting us, only seemingly out of the  blue. We have no idea where they might be coming from and why such  things should be happening to us, out of all people. Aren’t we are good,  upright and law abiding citizens who have deserved something better?  Yes, in this lifetime but what might we have been up to in previous  ones? Alas, there is no way of knowing. There is just one thing we can  rely upon and that is that the Universal justice is fair, so fair that  it’s hard to imagine in our present state. 

Just imagine, those unpleasant things could easily have been avoided, if  only we had known earlier that hateful thoughts, words and actions are  just about the worst thing anyone can do to themselves. Every single one  is an action that causes a reaction of the same kind. When it arrives  at our doorstep, it will not come as some kind of punishment but merely  as a reaction to our action and at the same time teaching us an  invaluable lesson about the nature of suffering.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’

From 'Healers And Healing'

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Higher Purpose Of Suffering – Part Three

The Web Of Life
*_





​ To paraphrase Chief Settle of the  Duwamish tribe: ‘The Earth does not belong to humankind. We belong to  the Earth. On the inner level of life everything is one and connected  like the blood we all have in common. We did not weave the web of life  and every one of us is merely a strand of it. Whatever we do to any part  of the web we are doing to ourselves.’ Each one of us has their own web  within the great one to attend to. We ourselves are the spiders who,  one lifetime after another, are busily occupied with the weaving the web  of their own life. 

If it’s deception and lies we weave into it, that’s what we are going to  find in common lifetimes, until our consciousness has been cleansed of  this characteristic which is part of the lower unevolved part of our  being. Those who are persecuting someone in this lifetime have to spend  future ones being persecuted. If we are deceitful and corrupt in one of  our lifetimes, that’s what we attract into our life in a future one,  maybe several. Even though the weaving of the web is a highly complex  and complicated activity, thanks to God’s Universal laws it runs with  great precision and functions on such simple principles. That is not  surprising when one considers that the great web of life, as well as  every small one within it, was designed by God, the Great Architect of  the whole of Creation, and the Angelic hierarchy His/Her helpers.

Life always has been and forever will be our teacher and every one of us  can only learn through their own experiences. It is for this purpose  that at first we find ourselves on the giving end of mental, spiritual  and physical pain and anguish and later on the receiving end. As a  result, when in the end we have learnt what it’s like to suffer, we do  all we can to avoid hurting and harming anyone and anything. We do this  because we are now aware that every human being, without exception, is a  spark of the Divine who contains all the powers and characteristics  that are in our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. 

From the lowest to the highest, everything is part of God and belongs to  God. Every character trace of the Highest is present in each one of us.  We all contain the greatest evil as well as the highest and noblest  qualities and we are all on the same evolutionary pathway in the school  of earthly life. The lessons of this institution take us from working  our way through getting to know the meanest drives and urges of  humankind’s unrestrained lower nature up to the highest aspect of our  being. The end of our curriculum has been reached when the lower parts  have been left behind for good and we have evolved into a Christed one  in our own right. 

The world around us acts like a mirror that reflects back to us what we  are within. Sometimes there is someone around us who so annoys and  irritates us that we feel like sending them the most poisonous and  hateful thoughts we are capable of. Wise ones refuse to do this because  they know that such feelings are but signals from their spirit/soul that  what they are seeing in the other person are their own unpleasant  character traces that are waiting to be attended to. This knowledge  protects them against projecting their own nastiness onto those around  them; they prefer to go within and own up to what is there. 

Even though such things are invisible on the surface of our earthly  nature, our inner self’s reactions reveals that they are there. It’s  then up to us to forgive ourselves for having behaved like that in the  past. Love for ourselves and forgiveness for what we must have been  through in previous lifetimes releases the disturbing energies from our  inner consciousness. Hand in hand with God and the Angels they can then  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing ones for our  spirit/soul. When this part heals, our outer being also comes right.  From then onwards, each time we observe in others the behaviour that  once so irritated and annoyed us, it no longer bothers us. We may just  think to ourselves: ‘Oh yes, I have been there. I am sending you a  loving and understanding thought in the hope that it will help you to  overcome this part of you, too.’ And that, dear Friends, is by no means  the end of it, as you can see from the next chapter. 

Praying for younger and less experienced spirit/souls, after all they  are our siblings in the family of humankind, benefits their spiritual  development and also our own. All prayers are heard, it’s just that  sometimes the answer – for karmic reasons – has to be ‘no’. Ours being a  reasonable and justified request, it will be responded to in keeping  with the recipient’s present life lessons. Besides, whenever we are  praying we are tuning into the frequencies of the Highest Forces of  life. This increases the flow of light into our own aura as well as of  the people for whom we are praying. 

God and the Angels gave our world the knowledge of the law of Karma  through the Buddha legend. The story of his life is about a prince by  the name of Siddhartha Gautama, who later became known as Buddha, which  means the enlightened or awakened one. He is believed to have lived in  Nepal during the 6th to 4th century BC. The legend tells us that he  meditated under a Banyan tree to find the answer to the question why  there is so much suffering in our world. During this session it came to  him that we ourselves are its cause and that it is in everybody’s own  hands to take responsibility and do their share of changing this sad  state of affairs. 

In the Hindu religion the Boddhi tree represents the tree of life. The  Buddha being as much a legendary figure as the Master Jesus, it is not  surprising that the tales about the length of time he sat in meditation  and also the type of tree where this took place vary considerably. The  legend of the tree states that after having become enlightened, the  Buddha stayed under it as well as others for seven more weeks of  meditating and learning how to master his sensual nature. However, the  accounts of these seven weeks do not always exactly match in some  details such as timing. It seems likely to me that the seven weeks are  more of an allegory, a symbolism for an indefinite length of time,  similar to the forty days and nights Jesus is said to have spent in the  desert. 

Because Buddhism lacks the concept of God as its central point many do  not think of it as a religion but a philosophy of life. Isn’t it  astonishing how, without saying so in as many words, the Buddha legend  was placing humankind – approx. 2,500 years ahead of its time – in the  role of the Creator. Now that the age of truth is with us, it emerges  with ever greater clarity that each and every one of us really is a  young God in the making. 

None of the religions of our world on its own ever made much sense. Yet,  as soon as one treats each one like a piece of a giant jigsaw puzzle  and joins them together, the picture of the religion of the new age  emerges. Just like the Sun in the sky above us rises in the East and  sets in the West, the Sun rays of God’s sacred wisdom and truth once  rose in the ancient civilisations of the East. Through the Middle East,  beginning with Egypt, they reached our Western world, where the light of  God’s Sun is in the process of setting in great splendour and glory. I  believe it could not have happened any other way.

Last but not least, here is a spot of wisdom from the Buddha legend: ‘Do  not believe in anything simply because you have heard it somewhere.  Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you have found it written  in the religious books of your world or you received it from your  teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been  handed down for many generations. When you find, after careful  observation and analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and  is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct  your life by it. In this way alone can it become your spiritual property  that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sacred Numbers’
•    ‘The Wesak Moon’
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’

  From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Unpleasant People
*_
​ _*



*_

This is an ode to every unpleasant person of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years, 
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime, 
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, in can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created 
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of 
The presence of God’s Universal laws. 
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they 
Have been and in many cases still are 
Busily creating in this lifetime, 
Returns to them and they find themselves 
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses 
They once so generously handed out 
To everybody who came within their reach.

Father/Mother, please forgive all the unpleasant people
Of our world and bless them, 
For they know not what they are doing 
To themselves and the whole human race.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered, 
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their real selves. 
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime, 
We shall come towards each other not as parent and offspring, 
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and 
In whose life there is no longer room for anything else.
I imagine that the unpleasant people on this level of life will 
Reveal themselves in the world of light 
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life, 
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them 
With the courage and strength to overcome 
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. To each one of them
My grateful thanks.​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen​ 
 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Progress
*_
​ _*




*_​ Let there be many windows to your soul,
That all the glory of the Universe may beautify it. 
Not the narrow pane of one poor creed 
Can catch the radiant rays
That shine from countless sources. 
Tear away the blinds of superstition.
Let the light pour through fair windows,
Broad as truth itself and high as God.

Why should the spirit peer
Through some priest-curtained orifice, 
And grope along dim corridors of doubt, 
When all the splendour from unfathomed seas of space
Might bathe it with the golden waves of love?
Sweep up the debris of decaying faiths.
Sweep down the cobwebs of worn-out beliefs
And throw your soul wide open to the light
Of reason and of knowledge. 

Tune your ear
To all the wordless music of the stars 
And the voice of nature,
And your heart shall turn to truth and goodness,
As a plant turns to the Sun. 
A thousand unseen hands reach down to help you
To their peace-crowned heights.
And all the forces of the firmament
Shall fortify your strength. 
Be not afraid
To thrust aside half-truths and grasp the whole.

Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Serenity Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.
I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 
So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.​ 
Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Prayer
*
_*




*_
Then a priestess said: ‘Speak to us of prayer!’
And the prophet replied:
‘Most of you pray only in times of need and distress,
But wise ones also pray in the fullness of their
Joy and days of abundance.
What is prayer but the expansion of yourself into the living ethers?
For as long as you receive comfort through pouring
Your darkness and negativity into space,
At least make an effort to create balance
By also sharing your delights and joys with the Universe.
And don’t forget to give thanks for all that Earth life itself,
Your kind, patient and loving teacher,
Brings to you all your experiences,
So that through learning and growing
You become ever more heaven-tall.

‘For as long as human souls are still unaware of their true nature,
They can do nothing but weep and complain,
Wise ones, however, give thanks and praise to their Creator,
Whenever their soul summons them to prayer.
Until you become one of them,
Shed your tears and be comforted by God and the Angels.
Through them they bring you healing, as they draw closer to you.
When you learn to surrender all your troubles and woes
To them, your Highest or God Self,
You, the small earthly self, together with your soul,
Will soon be smiling again.

‘Whenever you go within to communicate
With your soul and pray,
Your consciousness rises to meet in the ethers those
Who are also praying at that very moment,
And whom you would otherwise be unable to contact or meet.
For each one of you I wish that,
In the long course of your evolutionary journey,
In the fullness of time, every one
Of your visits to your inner temple of the soul
Will be for nothing but spiritual ecstasy
And sweet communions with God and the Angels.
I beg of you, when you go there,
Take care not to make demands on them.
Isn’t it enough that you are allowed to enter the temple
And just be there for a while,
To be recharged with their loving energies?

‘Nobody can teach you how to pray in words.
The Divine does not listen to your words,
Save when S/He utters them through your lips.
And as all of you can only learn from their own experiences,
You have to find out for yourself
The prayers of the oceans, forests and mountains.
The only ones who know their prayers in their hearts
Are those who were born in these places.

‘And if you listen in the stillness of the night,
You will be able to hear their silent pleas:
‘Our God, who art our winged self,
It is Thy will in us that willeth,
It is Thy desire in us that desireth,
And it’s Thy urge in us that turns our nights,
Which are Thine, into days,
Which are also Thine.
We cannot ask Thee for aught,
For Thou knowest everybody’s needs
Long before they are born into earthly life.

‘Each soul is born of Thy desires.
Thou art our need
And in giving us more of Thyself,
Thou givest us all.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_





​ The other night in dreamtime I went to  Heaven. One of the Angels  welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked  what happens here when we  pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard  or unanswered. It’s just  that after being filtered through the  receiver station of the Akashic  Records * on one of the highest levels  of life, where they are  constantly arriving. They are then checked by  the group of Angels known  as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of  the records, and the answer  sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or  something quite different and  unexpected. Because the law of life * is  love and evolution, these  Angels decide about the nature of the gift  that should be given. The  outcome depends on which lessons are likely  to be most beneficial for  the applicant’s present spiritual  development.

This information is passed on to the  Angel and its helpers in the first  section of a department of the  heavenly workshop which we are about to  enter, so we can take a closer  look at it. ‘This is the Receiving  Section where the Lords’ responses  to every one of the petitions that  reached God are sorted,’ my Angel  said. It was an extremely busy place  with an Angel as supervisor and a  great many spirit guides and helpers,  who were following the  instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on  to the relevant group  of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it,  there are a great many,  to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel   continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone   in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here   and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of  the  Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human   being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had  never  seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the   department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise,   only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the   Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very   embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things   they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to   thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly   say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for   taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of   your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on   your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes   on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a   comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your   spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in   your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the   top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on   your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than   being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see   another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of   having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the   agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of   about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend   church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest,   torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your   world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the  norm  but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and  despair  in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. ‘But where should I start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it,   you are already in possession of a double blessing because someone loves   you enough to have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed   than over two billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read  at  all. And that is by no means all. When this appears before you, you  are  blessed many more times. For starters, someone gave unselfishly of   themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life and that is   their time. Unstintingly, they are sharing their skills to serve as  our  channel for writing this and then bringing it to you. All of that  is  done without asking anything in return other than that you should  find a  better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest  levels  whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and   will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in   the whole of Creation. And finally, those who are reading this are   closer to God’s heart than they ever thought possible. This is what   brings about healing miracles and they are constantly happening with the   help of the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. I suggest   you begin by giving thanks and praise to the Highest for all these   things.’ 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.
​ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer
*_
​ _*Part One
*_





​ The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands. 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer - *_*P*_*art Two
*_
_*





*_​ In the fullness of time each one of us  will be able to safely lift ourselves and those around us above the vale  of misery and tears of Earth life, with its boarded up horizons and its  narrow field of vision. We are here to learn to fly on the wings of the  spiritual wisdom and truth that is waiting to come to every heart and  soul directly from the Source, through the intervention of everyone’s  own inner guidance, the living God within. Every one of us in their own  right eventually reaches the developmental point when our own life’s  experiences have taught us that all our true needs will always be met,  without us having to ask for anything. 

The only thing we then want to do is lifting our siblings in the family  of humankind and our whole world and everything that shares it with us,  on the spiritual wings we have grown through the knowledge we have found  along the pathway of our life, into the radiance of the Christ Star in  the heartmind of God, praying for forgiveness and that healing and peace  may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of  how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully on the one we are communicating with.  When the Jesus story was given to our world we were not yet to know  that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend and a symbolism  for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo in the course of  their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner  conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the  power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required.  Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting  their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind  that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us  personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness  of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always  allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires.  But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come  to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that  everything must return to its source, including every one of our  thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find  its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be  extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely,  there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us  the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the  object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.    Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable. 

2.    Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious  mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within,  for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise  decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and  show you how to proceed. 

3.    Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world. 

4.    When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go  about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the  necessary changes will soon appear in your life. 

5.    Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you  or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them. 

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish  ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole  world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done  for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with  it. 

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them  at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and  wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only  if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within  it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in  Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the  Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for  providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways  that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and  the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day  many believe that he was a historical figure, who once walked in our  midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem  those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all  non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know  that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is  NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the  Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence  of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following  for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal  Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood  literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature  have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s  conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for  keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our  Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian  Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need  to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her  throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as  yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been  enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit  once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and  especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often  difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be  possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God  within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the  White Eagle publication ‘The Still Voice’. This excellent little book  contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the Highest:  ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source from which  all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation and origin  of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ Spirit in the  form of the Christ Star. It is the Greatest Light and the Highest Star  of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who truly call. No  request for Its help goes unanswered, because true prayers set up a  vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts straight to the  Source of their being. And if you are seeking healing, the ministering  Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who humbly kneels before our  Creator on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total  surrender of your will to the will of God. Asking for Its guidance and  protection, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is in Heaven. Thy  will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in my whole being.’  There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something  good. Rest assured that it is God’s will that the body of each one of  His/Her children of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole  with all parts integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that  the beauty and splendour of your earthly existence can be enjoyed  instead of suffering from its miseries and tears.

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts  and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother,  who is guiding you into the state of being that is right for you now.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In times of prayer our inner self is wide awake.
With our whole being we give 
Our undivided attention to God and the Angels. 
Failing to pray is a sign that someone is not yet 
Aware of their own Christ nature and that
They are a spark of the Divine,
The same as everybody else.

Every human being contains this spark and
When someone feels no need to pray,
It is merely a sign that their spark is still 
In its slumbering state and their time 
For its awakening has not yet come.
Those who do not know how to go 
About praying are still out of touch 
With the most profound aspect of their nature.
And that’s the only difference between 
Someone who prays and who does not. 

Some believe that prayer 
Separates us from real life, 
Which to them means earthly life.
Yet, quite the opposite is true.
Prayer reconnects us with the eternal realities 
Of the spirit realm, our true home.
It gives birth to our Christ nature and
We rediscover our own Divinity.
It returns us into the conscious awareness 
Of our oneness with the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Our Creator and the whole of His/Her Creation
With all its manifestations of life.

J.M. Cagodevilla
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spirituality*_






The needs of our world are countless,
But none is greater than the one for seeking
The assistance of the spirit’s power, 
To raise our vision above that which to this day 
Appears to be sordid and squalid in our world.
On the wings of God’s sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift ourselves above these things
And perceive the greater picture.
This enables us to see that, in the fullness of time, 
Everything that is still is ugly and wrong on our planet
Will be made beautiful and right. 

The human spirit requires something to live for 
And reach heavenwards to something that lies 
Beyond our ordinary perception,
Instead of peering into the abyss.
We are here to learn how to look inwards,
To find the answers to all our questions
And to make the changes our world requires,
Rather than waiting for others
To do these things for us. 
This alone can turn humankind’s instinct 
For pursuing purely selfish desires and dreams
Into a victorious and unselfish serving of all life.

John D. Rockefeller, Jr.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Wesak Moon And Festival
*_
_*




*_
​The  Full Moon during the Sun’s transit of Taurus is known as the Wesak Moon  and that always an extra special event in our world’s spiritual  calendar. In the year 2019 it takes place on Saturday 18th May at 21.11  hours GMT. The following is the essence of several teachings on this  theme from the White Eagle group of spirit guides.

The first one  is from ‘The Vibration of Light’ Stella Polaris June/July 2006: ‘There  is nothing new under the Sun and anywhere in the whole of Creation that  has not happened before. God’s truth was in the beginning and is as  valid now as it will be forever. During Mother Earth’s protracted  evolutionary process certain cycles of light have come round time and  again. The higher esoteric meaning of the word ‘light’ is the wisdom of  spiritual understanding. At certain intervals of humankind’s development  there comes a fresh release of this kind of light to bring illumination  to those who are ready to receive it. As if from great transmitter  stations on the higher planes it flows into earthly life in the form of  knowledge and wisdom that quickens people’s intelligence and opens their  comprehension for the parts of wisdom that, for wise higher reasons, up  to that time had to remain hidden from public view. This applies as  much to secrets about your environment as your own inner being.’

White  Eagle ‘The Festival of Wesak’ Stella Polaris April/May 2006: ‘Can you  perceive that every bit of evil and suffering of your world has been  caused by what merely on the surface of things appears to be people’s  selfishness, though in truth it has been part of the lessons every human  being has to take part in during its lifetimes on the Earth. On the  deepest innermost level all souls are yearning to be released from this  state of their development.  The suffering of your world makes souls cry  out and increases their yearning that humankind’s homecoming into the  awareness of its true nature being speeded up. Every soul knows that the  next stage of humankind’s development consists of merging together into  one single unit of siblinghood that is connected in friendship with  every lifeform.

‘This is how it comes about that, what once  started as a journey of spiritual infants descending into the  exploration of the lowest and darkest corners of earthly life,  eventually ends with each one of you kneeling before the throne of the  Highest. You will then have evolved into mature and responsible  spiritual adulthood of which the wise ones in charge of you will rightly  be proud. Quite likely we shall allow you to join our ranks if you  apply for an apprenticeship.

‘Doubtless these things are  difficult for you to imagine at present, but try to look the right way,  i.e. the higher spiritual one, at everything that has always happened in  your world and is doing so in many parts of your world to this day.  Each time your soul is born into another lifetime on the Earth, it is  nailed to the cross of earthly life, the oldest symbol known to  humankind of its existence in physicality. Your whole race, as one  entity is also fastened to this cross and each one of you, who is  presently taking part in it, has been granted the gift of another  lifetime for getting to know God’s true nature and your own, and that  everything that has ever taken place on the Earth is an essential part  of humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary process, in the  material as well as the spiritual sense. You are then ready to share  your knowledge with as many as possible of your siblings in the great  family of humankind.

‘Whatever you do, refuse to fight against  anything. Listen to your inner guidance and go with the flow. That is  the best way of learning to live in harmony with God’s laws and all  life, and for you there will be no more suffering. The Jesus legend’s  crucifixion story provides you with a demonstration of this. If Jesus  had been a man, he would not have been present when his physical body  was crucified. His spirit and soul would withdraw from the scene and  observe it from the perspective of the highest levels of life. That’s  how all of you eventually learn how to treat your own problems and  troubles, as well as those of your whole world.

‘Resist being  crucified and tortured by anything. Instead view your life and  everything in it from the perspective of your Highest or God Self. This  empowers you to lift yourself above the tests and trials of earthly life  that are still in store for you, because of the Karma you once created.  Do not forget to look for the learning that is meant to be drawn from  every situation. Recognise things for what they truly are, namely  personal and collective evolutionary lessons and development phases that  will most surely pass. This attitude helps you to rise above and cope  with any problem you encounter, for you are then viewing it  dispassionately through the eyes of your Highest Self, with whom you are  ever more growing into one.

‘Not only every individual spirit  and soul but humankind as a whole goes through the various initiations  that are depicted by the story of the events of Jesus’ life. Each one of  you at its own pace is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. This happens slowly and by degrees, and at  certain points on this journey you reach another initiation. Each one of  them expands your consciousness and advances you one more big step  towards your final goal of spiritual emancipation. The more your  God-likeness increases, the more you are consciously aware of your  oneness with your Creator. In similar manner this also happens to your  planet and your world as a whole.’

White Eagle in ‘The Pathway of  the Sun’: ‘The Wesak Festival is a period of stillness and preparation  of mind and heart for the next great spiritual outpouring, the Christ  festival, which takes place at the full Moon during the Sun’s transit  through Gemini. In a ceremony that is as old as the Earth, a festival is  held in the highest spirit realms when the Lord/Lady Christ appears  among Its disciples. Disciples are all those who have surrendered their  whole being to the Christ Spirit and whose hearts and minds are  therefore open to receive It’s blessings. Those whose every cell and  atom of their whole being, mind and body, spirit and soul, are healed  together and harmoniously functioning as one have evolved into  Christed  ones in their own right. Each time they are tuning the  receiver/transmitter stations of their earthly minds into the Christ  vibrations on the highest levels, they are acting as Its channels. The  blessing and healing power of the Christ Spirit then flows through them  into the whole of Creation. This includes a powerful outpouring of love  and light, wisdom and truth for Mother Earth and all her kingdoms. It  pours fresh spiritual nourishment into humankind.

‘At certain  times every year it is easier for earthlings to respond to and absorb  such vibrations. When you do, they speed up and raise the rate of your  own emanations.  One of these periods is the Wesak festival, when you  and we, on the other side of the veil that separates our two worlds,  together take part in the outpouring of the Buddha energies. The Buddha  is a symbol for the Divine aspect that feels deep compassion for the  suffering of the whole of humankind has to endure, individually and  collectively, in the course of its earthly education.

‘Because  every one of the powers and characteristics that are in God are also in  us, the Buddha aspect is also part of every human being, even though in  many it has not yet woken from its slumber. The legend surrounding the  Buddha tells you that he came to the Earth plane from another world, a  heavenly planet – a metaphor for the highest levels of life –, to bring  the  gifts of wisdom and peace to relieve the suffering that is part of  everyone’s earthly education. The Buddha energies, when they are flowing  into earthly life, quicken humankind’s desire for wisdom and peace,  siblinghood and love towards the whole of Mother Earth’s kingdoms, and  in particular the human race.’

 From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *  
​ ​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Wesak Full Moon
*_
_*




*_
​Physically  as well as spiritually, each full Moon reflects the maximum amount of  the Sun’s light onto the Earth. Esoterically, light is God’s wisdom and  knowledge that brings increased understanding to humankind.

Astrologically,  the Moon is the symbol of our earthly personality and its soul that has  many and varied experiences, through which it learns and grows in  wisdom and understanding. Thus, our soul – the Moon – slowly gathers  light, i.e. knowledge and wisdom from the Sun – our Highest Spirit Self –  that disperses the darkness of our earthly self’s ignorance. When we  share our learning with those around us and so lighten up their  darkness, God’s eternal wisdom and truth through us enters some more  into our world and in this way grows ever more powerful. The soul is the  memory bank in which every bit of knowledge our earthly selves gather  is stored.

One Moon cycle takes approx. twenty-nine and a half  days and when the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in  the sky, a full Moon illuminates our world at night. This is always a  very special time for giving thanks for everything that is and ever has  been in our lives. It is also a time for finding enlightenment. Now,  this does not usually happen through majestic earth-shattering and  world-changing flashes of inspiration, like the Buddha is said to have  received.

But if you watch out around the time of the full Moon  in future, you may notice that you are gradually finding a greater  understanding of difficult life situations and relationships. Insights  may come to you that will somehow make them more bearable and it is  possible to help things along a bit. If there are things in your life  that are puzzling you, maybe have been doing for a long time, turn to  your inner teacher, the Moon, the Universe – whichever appeals to you  most – and ask your questions. The answers are sure to come, sometimes  when you least expect them. To show your readiness to receive them, make  sure to set aside regular quiet times for quiet reflections,  contemplations and meditations.

 Because of the extra mighty  outflow of the blessing and healing power of the Cosmic Christ around  Easter, the Wesak Festival and later the Easter celebrations as close as  possible to the full Moon after the vernal equinox. And as in a  physical and spiritual sense the full Moon reflects a maximum amount  light of the Sun onto the Earth, humankind’s celebrations of all times  have always ensured that it is received as fully as possible. Thus, the  love of the Sun, who all along has stood for the Son, who in the  Christian tradition became known as the only born Son of God, has  gradually come increasingly alive in our world. Over the ages, it has  been reborn in ever more earthly hearts that, one way or another, were  being prepared by the celebrations of whatever faith they may have  confessed to and followed, during any one of their many lifetimes.

I  find it astonishing how the ancients, just the same as the early  Christians, fixed the date of Easter and celebrated it, each tradition  in its own style, without having a clue of the higher meaning of their  ceremonies that to this day may still be hidden to a great many of its  followers. And isn’t it amazing how through the ages humankind was  always guided into doing the right things? For example, that we  celebrated Easter in spite of not knowing that in truth we were taking  part in a great Cosmic event, to which the Universe invites all who  understand and are thus ready to consciously take part in the  festivities, if they so wish. And what would you say if I told you that  most of the insights I am sharing here with you came to me around the  time of the full Moon before the vernal equinox? At that time the Sun  and Moon are in opposition in the signs Pisces, ruled by Neptune, the  enlightener, and Virgo, the healing and teaching sign of the zodiac,  ruled by Mercury, the messenger of the Gods.

Some of the ancient  pagan rituals and ceremonies date back to the earliest human settlements  on the Earth and are still known and practised to this day. Carrying  them forward into Christianity and continuing with them, in a somewhat  changed format, ensured an uninterrupted flow of the great festival’s  true purpose. These blessings of the Universal Christ have always taken  place and will continue for as long as there is any need for them  anywhere. It is astonishing to be able to see now how all this went on  behind the scenes, unencumbered by any of the beliefs that are by now  wildly outdated, which at any given time our world was desperately  trying to cling on to.
 From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_
​The  Jesus legend tells us in the Sermon of the Mount St. Luke 6:37: ‘Judge  not and ye shall not be judged; condemn not and ye shall not be  condemned. Forgive and ye shall be forgiven.’ If the Jesus tale had at  that time been meant to tell the truth, instead of hiding it behind its  surface words, the Master would have told his disciples why this should  happen to them. Knowing the truth would have helped them to avoid  judging and condemning anyone. But that was not the intention then.

The  Christian church and its religion was the finest instrument anyone  could have wished for to familiarise us and our world with the lowest  drives and urges of humankind’s unevolved nature. A veritable wolf who  was hiding its intentions in sheep’s clothing, if ever there was one.  Had anyone paid attention to and followed the Master’s words, the  darkest chapters of our development like the witch hunts and the  inquisition would have been impossible. We shall return to this theme.

It  was for the sake of their lessons in the school of earthly life that  the disciples of Jesus needed to think that their present existence was a  one-off thing. For as long as they committed their crimes in the name  of what they believed to be their God and were shielded by the  protection of the organisation they served, they could not help being  under the impression that they could do as they pleased. Nobody would  know and dare to judge or condemn them because the Bible advised against  it. For as long as no explanations why things should be the way they  are, words of any kind lack the power to convince their listener or  reader, even if the truth has been spoken in a way they cannot  comprehend.

And as soon as we are told what happens when we judge  or condemn someone, following the Bible’s advice makes a great deal of  sense. At last we are allowed to know that it’s the law of Karma that  sees to it that the same kind of treatment eventually finds its way back  to us, so that we in turn find ourselves in situations of being judged  and condemned by those around us. Something similar happens with every  single one of our thoughts, words and actions, positive and negative  ones alike. What the law unerringly returns to us does not necessarily  come about through the same people but come it will, sooner or later, of  that we can be sure.

We are our own ancestors and descendants  and we ourselves are responsible for who and what we presently are. God  did not create us this way, we did. If you wish to find out more about  this, please follow the relevant link at the end of this chapter. The  memories of the experiences of every one of our lifetimes are stored in  our soul on the subconscious level of our being. For a long time we are  protected against knowing of their presence. This is necessary because  the earthly education of every human being  includes taking part in  hideous and monstrous things like those described in the next chapter.

Countless  times we must have experienced gruesome and cruel adventures that were  part of familiarising us with the crude and unevolved aspects of  humankind’s nature, our own and other people’s. If we knew of them, we  would find it impossible to live with ourselves. That’s why the love and  wisdom of the Highest provides that the memories of all previous  lifetimes are stored in the subconscious part of our being. From there  they are influencing our thinking and behaviour patterns of our daily  lives in either positive of negative ways.

When, through  attending to our more recent karmic debts, we have spiritually matured  sufficiently and grown strong enough to tackle the older and eventually  the most ancient one of our obligations. That’s how the fears, phobias  and anxieties we develop in one lifetime accompany us into every  subsequent one, in the hope that one fine day we shall be able to  overcome and shed them. Until that has happened they are likely to  manifest themselves as feelings for which no rational explanations can  be found. The same applies to depressive and addictive behaviour  patterns. You can find out more about these themes by following the  relevant links at the end of this chapter.

Our spiritual  awakening brings with it the realisation why our life has been so  difficult to handle. Help is at hand because we can now ask God and the  Angels to show us intuitively how to deal with the emotional ballast  that for a long time has been waiting to be released from our  subconscious. The law of life is love. To free ourselves of unwanted  feelings that rise from there onto the surface of our conscious  awareness, we first need to forgive ourselves for the transgressions  against the Universal laws earlier in this lifetime and all previous  ones. Then we need to turn to those who trespassed against us and  forgive them. It makes no difference in which lifetime it happened. The  karmic chains and shackles that connect us as if they were made of steel  are of an emotional nature. Forgiveness alone can dissolve them.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Overcoming Depression & Suicidal Tendencies Through Understanding’
•    ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Two

Notre Dame Cathedral : The Fire
*_
_*




*_​On  15th April 2019 the wooden and therefore perishable part of the eight  hundred and fifty years old Cathedral of Notre Dame in Paris was  destroyed by fire. Its outer stone structure remained standing and I  have it from a reliable source that, with the help and will of God and  the Angels, it will not take long until the church will be restored and  open its doors to something much greater than before. The source I am  speaking of is the most trustworthy one of them all, the one that never  let’s any one of us down and that is the inner guidance of the wise one  or living God within.

Everything that happens in our world serves  a wise higher purpose and this is particularly true for something of  this nature. So let’s take a closer look. Notre Dame means Our Lady and  that, in the days when the cathedral was built, was thought of as the  Virgin Mary. The burning of the building’s wooden parts is a metaphor  for the destruction of all false beliefs of the Christian teachings and  in particular that of the Virgin Mary. We are in the process of leaving  behind around six thousand years of patriarchy. Because of the dominance  of the masculine and all-male Godhead, which all religions of our world  had in common during this period, the knowledge of the Great Mother or  Goddess’ presence was withdrawn from the consciousness of our world. In  the case of Christianity God and the Angels replaced her with the Virgin  Mary. She, the same as Jesus, is a thoughtform that never existed in  earthly life. The Virgin is a symbol of the Great Mother.

Naturally,  this did not change the fact that the Goddess always has been and  forever will be the balancing feminine counterpart of God, the masculine  aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Great Father. The spirit of the  Universal Christ, the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns, is  their only born Son/Daughter. The loving union of these three cannot be  separated by anything, least of all by false beliefs. Truths cannot be  changed by anything and not being mentioned in any religious teachings  does not interfere with them.

Nothing in the whole of Creation  happens perchance or is a coincidence. Everything can only come about  with the help and will of God and the Angels. And whatever takes place  in our world first has to manifest itself on the inner spiritual level,  its spiritual background. My inner guidance tells me that the disaster  was the outer manifestation of a gigantic bonfire that was being held on  the inner level because the time has come for removing the barriers  which God and the Angels once erected to keep humankind away from its   higher or Christ nature and the knowledge of its oneness with the Divine  and all life. For wise educational reasons this objective was achieved  through the patriarchal religions. Having served their purpose well,  they are waiting to be removed.

Christianity in its present form  was created by God and the Angels for the purpose of teaching our world  the value of truth. Pretending that every word of this religion’s sacred  texts is quite literally true provided us with the greatest deception  ever. Fortunately, the natural end of this development has been reached  and through the knowledge we are finding is removing the blinkers from  our inner vision. The perishable part of the Christian teachings that  for such a long time has been hiding God’s sacred wisdom and truth is of  no use to us any more.

Every human being is entitled to  eventually discover the truth about God’s real nature and their own and  also find out that their earthly existence serves a wise higher purpose.  The ability to recognise the truth when it comes before us and to  understand it, so we can respond to it the right way, gradually develops  in the course of our journey up the spiritual mountain of life. Having  reached this point in our development, comprehend the higher purpose and  meaning of things like the Jesus legend. But knowing about them on its  own is not enough.

Spiritually, knowledge is light and not  knowing is darkness. But the light we are finding along the road of our  pathway through life can only become our spiritual property through  acting upon it and applying it to our daily lives. Towards the end of  our earthly education we have only one desire and that is to give of our  best and bring forth, from deep within our own being, the qualities of  our higher or Christ nature.  The task of every aspiring healer and  lightbringer consists of directing the rays of its wisdom into the dark  clouds of ignorance that to this day are surrounding our world. The  light that comes our way needs to be shared with as many as possible.  Through this more and more of the darkness is gradually absorbed and  that continues until every last bit of it has disappeared for good. 

Ever  more of us are reaching this phase of their development and because of  this the perishable part of Notre Dame cathedral was no longer required  and went up in flames. The fire’s cleansing and purifying effect was an  outer manifestation of the inner process of removing the outdated aspect  of the Christian teachings. But why should this take place in France  out of all places and to such a beautiful jewel of Gothic architecture?  Why did Jesus not protect Notre Dame cathedral? Because the story of his  life is a legend and the God-man is but a symbol of every human being’s  higher God or Christ nature, nothing more and nothing less. Having only  ever existed as a thoughtform, like his mother Mary, he could not  shield anything or anyone against harmful influences.

To  understand this, we need to reach out a bit further to the year 2009.  The events of our world’s economic crisis and the election of a new  president of the USA, for the first time from a black and white  background, to my mind were clear evidence that our race’s and planet’s  evolutionary pace is being speeded up significantly. The energies of the  Aquarian Age were hard at work with cleansing and purifying the  consciousness of our whole world and the spirit/souls within it.

Pluto,  the planet of transformation and regeneration and the co-ruler of  Scorpio, plays a major part in this. It is one of the outer slow moving  planets, known as the generation planets, that will remain in Capricorn  until January 2024. Plenty of time for clearing away the things that for  so long have been troubling our world. Until then Pluto energies will  keep us and our world engaged in the process of breaking down and then  rebuilding the structures that are essential for the successful running  of our world. At the time of updating this file for the first time in  December 2008, Pluto had for some time been hovering around the cusp of  Capricorn, the sign that rules large institutions, like banks, building  societies, insurance companies, churches and so forth. The  representatives of governments, the police, the legal and medical  profession and in particular the religious belief systems of our world  are not excluded from the purging and cleansing effect of Pluto’s  energies.

Ever more forcefully they are drawing everybody’s  attention to that which had previously been hidden from public view and  knowledge. Like scum on a mill pond, that which is no longer desirable  is rising to the surface of our race’s individual and collective  consciousness, so it can be cleared away. Many of the things that are  happening set me wondering how long it will take until the last one of  us comprehends that nothing can remain hidden any longer. An essential  part of this cleansing process are the scandals that for some time have  been rocking Christianity’s foundations.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’ 
​ From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Three

Christianity’s Wake Up Call
*_






​I  perceive the Notre Dame fire as Christianity’s wake up call. The  cathedral’s solid outer stone structure, damaged but not beyond repair,  conveys the message that basically there is nothing wrong with the Jesus  tale. The belief that Jesus is a historical figure who once walked in  our midst has dented the story, but its true meaning can easily be  restored. God and the Angels created it so that when the right time had  come, ever more of us would be waking up from their spiritual slumbers.  This would enable us to recognise that the Jesus story is but a legend  that like a picture book describes the initiations every human being in  the course of their earthly education is taking part in. Up to the point  of our awakening we have no idea of why things are happening to us.

To  me, the collapsing of the cathedral’s wooden spire is a symbol of the  way the Christian belief structure has been obstructing the spiritual  progress of its followers. Having been built of the wrong material, it  was impossible for this tower to reach up to the Heavens. That’s why no  help could come from Jesus to stop humankind’s tendencies of  warmongering and troublemaking. The roof of the building burning like a  tinderbox and caving in completely represents a belief structure that,  built the same way as the spire, was never intended to protect  Christianity against such influences. The scandals that are emerging  these days in connection with Christianity are further proof that the  belief that every word of the Jesus story is literally true is an  erroneous one. The facts that for some time have been bubbling to the  surface of our world’s consciousness are clear evidence that from the  highest to the lowest of their own ranks and files, especially in  Catholic churches, the belief in Jesus did not have the power to stop  people from expressing the lower evil aspect of their nature.

Bearing  in mind that the Jesus story is but a legend, it does not come as a  surprise that he could not provide the spiritual protection against  these things. The surface words of the tale, for as long as their higher  esoteric truth is unknown and acted upon, cannot create an effective  inner barrier in anyone’s consciousness against the onslaught of the  drives and urges of their lower animal nature. Learning about the  Universal laws and how they affect all lifeforms throughout the whole of  Creation leads to the natural end of giving in to its temptations. They  are most certainly not from the devil but the lower less evolved part  of our own being. For as long as we still believe that every word of the  Christian teachings is literally true and therefore are unaware of the  existence of God’s laws, the right way of living and behaving, i.e. in  harmony with these laws, is very difficult.

God and the Angels  gave us the legend of the Lord Buddha. Through it they are telling us  that the right way of conducting our lives is by responding to whatever  comes our way with good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions  that are in harmony with the Universal laws, as in that case no negative  Karma is created. The literalism of the Christian teachings with its in  that case false beliefs provide us with no natural barrier against  acting on the drives and urges of our lower nature. The result is  thoughtless and cruel ways of hurting and wounding those around us and  in particular younger and weaker ones who are at our mercy and in need  of our protection. When our higher consciousness has woken from its  slumbering state, it understands the truth when it comes our way and  that it is necessary to act upon it. That is the best shields anyone  could have against behaving in aggressive and hurtful ways.

This  is the finest example I can think of when knowledge truly makes us  powerful. The awareness of God’s Universal laws empowers us to send  nothing but the right kind of thoughts, words and actions into our  world. As a result, when in the fullness of time the last one of our  karmic debts has been redeemed, nothing but more of what we once sent  into our world can return to us. That’s the only way of guarding  ourselves against ‘the slings and arrows of outrageous fortunes’, as  Shakespeare put it. When we are no longer creating these traps for  ourselves, they can no longer return and hit us. This is how the  Universal Forces eventually supply every one of us with the immensely  valuable gift of awareness free of charge.

Up to that point of  our development, temptations to indulge in evil thoughts, words and  deeds that have their origin in the cruel streak of our lower nature  from time to time will enter our earthly mind. When we give in to them  and, as a result of our ignorance, respond to them with: ‘Why shouldn’t I  do this? Nobody can see me?’ we could be no more wrong. We may well be  under the impression that the temptations to behave in wicked and cruel  ways are brought upon us by the devil, a force outside ourselves against  which there is no protection. Wrong again! In truth, they are the  result of deeply ingrained thought and behaviour patterns of our lower  unevolved nature which we brought with us from previous lifetimes into  the present one. That’s how, for a long time without knowing what we are  doing, we are creating negative Karma that can do nothing but return to  us in due course. Awareness changes all this. With its help we can turn  any event into something positive and constructive.

Every one of  our thoughts, words and actions at any given moment is a seed of what  we are going to harvest in future lifetimes. I am convinced that  awareness of our higher God or Christ nature is the key to ending every  last bit of suffering that still exists in our world, because this part  can then step in and help our lower earthly self to overcome and leave  behind the drives and urges that for long enough have been holding up  our spiritual development. Knowing why we are in this life and the wise  higher purpose of our existence makes it easier to stop them from  gaining the upper hand, the way they used to do in the past.

This  is how in the fullness of time, the wisdom and love of the Great  Father/Mother of all life provides every one of its children of the  Earth with the knowledge of the Universal laws. As you will be able to  see for yourselves by now, knowledge of the TRUTH is the most effective  coat of armour against nasty and unpleasant things that exists in the  whole of Creation.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Four

Without The Truth
*_
​ _*



*_

 Without the way there is no going.
Without the truth there is no knowing.
Without the light there is no living.

Thomas à Kempis
1380 – 1471
​ Without the truth there is no way of  finding out why anything happens in our world and elsewhere in the whole  of God’s Creation. What mainly gets in the way are Christian beliefs  like:

1.    Human life is a one-off affair, at the end of which we are snuffed  out like a candle. In truth we are sparks of the Great Light and our  spirit/soul are immortal and eternal just like our parent. At the end of  each lifetime we return to the world of spirit. That is our true home  from which we emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime.

2.    God and the Angels are somewhere ‘out there’ in the Heavens above  our world. In truth they are part of us and we are part of them. On the  inner level of life there is no separation between anything. And because  they are part of us, none of our thoughts, words and actions ever  escapes their attention.

3.    As long as there are no witnesses, nobody can see what we are  doing in earthly life. In truth we are under constant observation of the  Highest.

4.    I can think what I like, nobody knows about it except me. On the  inner level of life it is as if we were shouting our thoughts and  intentions, especially the most secret ones, from the rooftops, for all  to see. 

5.    It does not really matter when I sin because Jesus died on the  cross to redeem my sins. He will save me. In truth each one of us is  their own saviour and redeemer. No-one will come along with a magic wand  and make our misdeeds good on our behalf.

6.    Jesus is my God and the devil is his and my eternal adversary.  They are at loggerheads with each other. Both are forces outside of me.  In truth they are the two sides of the same coin and part of every human  being’s nature. They represents the two aspects of our lower unevolved  earthly self and our higher God or Christ nature. 

7.    Going to church on Sundays and saying that I believe in Jesus,  whether I really do or not, is enough to be saved and redeemed by the  God-man. In truth Jesus only ever existed as a thoughtform. He was  created by God and the Angels for a certain period of humankind’s  development and never could do any of these things for anyone. God is  everywhere and can be connected with anywhere, so there is no need for  visiting church on Sundays except as a community centre for meeting  other people.

8.    On judgement day Jesus takes those who believe in him to his place  in Heaven. Anyone who refuses to do this has to burn in the fires of  hell and that forever. In truth, as mentioned above at the end of each  lifetime everybody returns to the world of spirit. There is no other  place anyone can go to. Heaven and hell are not places for going to,  they are states of consciousness we create for ourselves and each other  through our attitude towards life which is based on our understanding of  life. 

9.    On judgement day Jesus separates the sheep from the goats, i.e.  those who believe in him and those who do not. In truth, we ourselves  are the only ones who, each time we return to the world of spirit, as  soon as we have recovered sufficiently from the stresses and strains of  earthly life, are presented with the opportunity to judge our  performance of all earthly lifetimes up to the most recent ones.  Together with the wise ones in charge of us we then decide upon the best  course of action for the coming one.

 Let’s return to Thomas a Kempis wisdom  for a moment. True to the purpose for which it was created, the  suppression of truth, Christianity to this day rejects the concept of  evolution. As life never moves backwards or even stands still for a  moment, there is no way forward for this religion. If it insists on its  present form it must die. In Christianity’s teachings to this day the  truth remains hidden from public view and knowledge behind the surface  words. That’s why for this religion there is no knowing. Ever growing  and increasing knowledge spiritually is light and religions that deny it  have no light. If they insist for continuing with this, they are  signing their own death warrants. 

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through  the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have  heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you  have found it written in the religious books of your world or you  received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions  because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find,  after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with your  reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept  it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become your  spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’  
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Five
*_
_*The Inquisition And Witch Hunts
*_
_*



*_

 The Moving Finger writes
And, having writ, moves on.
Not all your piety nor wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a line,
Nor all your tears wash out a word of it.

From ‘The Rubaiyat'
Omar Khayyam

​Notre  Dame cathedral was built on a small island called the Île de la Cité,  in the middle of the Seine. Construction began in 1163, during the reign  of King Louis VII, and was completed in 1345. This places it into the  period when the Catholic church ruled supreme with the help of its long  arm, the Inquisition. This powerful office was set up to root out and  punish every bit of truth that emerged here and there throughout Europe  and the Americas. It was declared to be heresy and mercilessly stamped  out. Beginning in the 12th century and continuing for hundreds of years,  the Inquisition is infamous for the severity of its tortures and in  particular its persecution of Jews and Muslims. Its worst manifestation  was in Spain, where it was a dominant force for more than two hundred  years, resulting in some 32,000 executions.

The Inquisition has  its origins in the early organised persecution of non-Catholic Christian  religions in Europe. In 1184 Pope Lucius III sent bishops to southern  France to track down heretics called Cathars. These efforts continued  into the 14th Century. During the same period, the church also pursued  the Waldensians in Germany and Northern Italy. In 1231, Pope Gregory  charged the Dominican and Franciscan Orders to take over the job of  tracking down heretics.

Cathars, in general, formed an  anti-sacerdotal party, i.e. hostile to priests and priesthood, in  opposition to the Catholic Church, protesting against what they  perceived as its moral, spiritual and political corruption. They are now  mainly remembered for a prolonged period of persecution by the Catholic  Church who did not recognise their belief as Christian. Catharism  appeared in Europe in the Languedoc region of France in the 11th century  and this is when the name first appears. Languedoc-Roussillon, often  called the Languedoc is a historical coastal region in southern France  that extends from Provence to the Pyrenees Mountains and the border with  Spain. It is now part of Occitanie. Montpellier, its regional capital  is home to a well-preserved medieval quarter.

Inquisitors would  arrive in a town and announce their presence, giving citizens a chance  to admit to heresy. Those who confessed received a punishment ranging  from a pilgrimage to a whipping. Those who were accused of heresy were  forced to testify. If the heretic did not confess, torture and execution  were inescapable. Heretics were not allowed to face accusers, received  no counsel and were often victims of false accusations. If you did not  like someone’s face, to get rid of them all you had to do is to report  them as heretics.

Bernard Gui wrote the influential guidebook for  Inquisitors called ‘Conduct of the Inquisition into Heretical  Depravity’ in the early 14th Century. Gui himself pronounced over 600  people guilty of heresy and was featured as a character in Umberto Eco’s  novel The Name of the Rose. There were countless abuses of power. Count  Raymond VII of Toulouse was known for burning heretics at the stake  even though they had confessed. His successor, Count Alphonese,  confiscated the lands of the accused to increase his riches.

In  1307, Inquisitors were involved in the mass arrest and tortures of  15,000 Knights Templar in France, resulting in dozens of executions.  Joan of Arc, burned at the stake in 1431, is the most famous victim of  this wing of the Inquisition. In the late 15th Century, King Ferdinand  II and Queen Isabella of Spain believed corruption in the Spanish  Catholic Church was caused by Jews who, to survive centuries of  anti-Semitism, converted to Christianity. Known as Conversos, they were  viewed with suspicion by old powerful Christian families. Conversos were  blamed for a plague and accused of poisoning peoples’ water and  abducting Christian boys.

Ferdinand and Isabella feared that even  trusted Conversos were secretly practicing their old religion. The  royal couple was also afraid of angering Christian subjects who demanded  a harder line against Conversos. Christian support was crucial in an  upcoming crusade against Muslims planned in Granada. Ferdinand felt an  Inquisition was the best way to fund that crusade, by seizing the wealth  of heretic Conversos. In 1478, under the influence of clergyman Tomas  de Torquemada, the monarchs created the Tribunal of Castile to  investigate heresy among Conversos. The effort focused on stronger  Catholic education for Conversos, but by 1480, the Inquisition was  formed.

That same year, Jews in Castile were forced into ghettos  separated from Christians, and the Inquisition expanded to Seville. A  mass exodus of Conversos followed. In 1481, 20,000 Conversos confessed  to heresy, hoping to avoid execution. Inquisitors decreed that their  penitence required them to name other heretics. By the year’s end,  hundreds of Conversos were burned at the stake.

Hearing the  complaints of Conversos who had fled to Rome, Pope Sextus proclaimed the  Spanish Inquisition was too harsh and was wrongly accusing Conversos.  In 1482 Sextus appointed a council to take command of the Inquisition.  Torquemada was named Inquisitor General and established courts across  Spain. Torture became systemised and routinely used to elicit  confessions. Sentencing of confessed heretics was done in a public event  called the Auto-da-Fe. All heretics wore a sackcloth with a single  eyehole over their heads. Heretics who refused to confess were burned at  the stake.

Sometimes people fought back against the Inquisition.  In 1485, an Inquisitor died after being poisoned and another was  stabbed to death in a church. Torquemada managed to round up the  assassins and burn forty-two people in retaliation. His own downfall  came when he investigated members of the clergy for heresy. Complaints  to Pope Alexander VI convinced him that Torquemada needed tempering, so  was forced to share leadership with four other clergymen until he died  in 1498.

Diego de Deza took over as Inquisitor General,  escalating the hunt for heresy within cities and rounding up scores of  accused heretics, including members of the nobility and local  governments. Some were able to bribe their way out of imprisonment and  death, reflecting the level of corruption under de Deza. After  Isabella’s death in 1504, Ferdinand promoted Cardinal Gonzalo Ximenes de  Cisneros, the head of the Spanish Catholic Church, to Inquisitor  General. Ximenes had previously made a mark in Granada persecuting the  Islamic Moors.

As Inquisitor General, Ximenes pursued Muslims  into North Africa, encouraging Ferdinand to take military action. Upon  seizing African towns, the Inquisition became established there. Ximenes  was dismissed in 1517 after pleas from prominent Conversos, but the  Inquisition was allowed to continue. Rome invented its own version of it  in 1542 when Pope Paul III created the Supreme Sacred Congregation of  the Roman and Universal Inquisition to combat Protestant heresy. This  Inquisition is best known for putting Galileo on trial in 1633.

Galileo  Galilei, 1564-1642, was an Italian astronomer, physicist and engineer  who became known as the father of observational astronomy, modern  physics, the scientific method and modern science. He championed  heliocentrism and Copernicanism was controversial during his lifetime.  The matter was investigated by the Roman Inquisition in 1615, which  concluded that heliocentrism was foolish and absurd in philosophy and  formally heretical since it explicitly contradicts in many places the  sense of Holy Scripture.

Galileo later defended his views in ‘Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems’ 1632, in which he seemed to attack Pope Urban VIII. This alienated Galileo with the Pope and the Jesuits. Both had supported him up to that point. As a result, he was tried by the Inquisition, found vehemently suspect of heresy, forced to recant and had to spend the rest of his life under house arrest. During this time he wrote ‘Two New Sciences’ in which he summarised work he had done some forty years earlier on the two sciences now called kinematics and strength of materials.

Nicolaus Copernicus, 1473-1543, was a  mathematician and astronomer o the Renaissance era. He formulated a  model of the Universe that placed the Sun rather than the Earth at its  centre, in all likelihood independently of Aristarchus of Samos Greece,  who had formulated such a model some eighteen centuries earlier

In  1545, the Spanish Index was created, a list of European books  considered heretical and forbidden in Spain, based on the Roman  Inquisition’s own Index Librorum Prohibitorum. In other nods to Rome’s  concerns, the Spanish Inquisition focused on the rising population of  Spanish Protestants in the 1550s. In 1556, Philip II ascended the  Spanish throne. He had previously brought the Roman Inquisition to the  Netherlands, where Lutherans were hunted down and burned at the stake.

As  Spain expanded into the Americas, so did the Inquisition, established  in Mexico in 1570. In 1574, Lutherans were burned at the stake there,  and the Inquisition came to Peru, where Protestants were likewise  tortured and burned alive.

In 1580 Spain conquered Portugal and  began rounding up and slaughtering Jews who had fled Spain. Philip II  also renewed hostilities against the Moors, who revolted and found  themselves either killed or sold into slavery. Philip II died in 1598  and his son, Philip III, dealt with the Muslim uprising by banishing  them. From 1609 to 1615, 150,000 Muslims who had converted to  Catholicism were forced out of Spain.

By the mid-1600s the  Inquisition and Catholic dominance had become such an oppressive fact of  daily life in Spanish territories that Protestants avoided those places  altogether. In 1808, Napoleon conquered Spain and ordered the  Inquisition there to be abolished. After Napoleon’s defeat in 1814,  Ferdinand VII worked to reinstate the Inquisition but was ultimately  prevented by the French government, which helped Ferdinand overcome a  fierce rebellion. Part of the agreement with France was to dismantle the  Inquisition, which was defunct by 1834.

The last person to be  executed by the Inquisition was Cayetano Ripoll, a Spanish schoolmaster  hanged for heresy in 1826. The Supreme Sacred Congregation of the Roman  and Universal Inquisition still exists, though changed its name a couple  of times. It is currently called the Congregation for the Doctrine of  the Faith.

Witch-phobia and prosecutions for the alleged crime of  witchcraft reached a highpoint from 1580 to 1630 during the  Counter-Reformation and the European wars of religion, when an estimated  50,000 persons were burned at the stake, of which roughly eighty  percent were women and most often over the age of forty.

The  Reformation was a movement within Western Christianity in 16th-century  Europe that posed a religious and political challenge to the Roman  Catholic church – and papal authority in particular. Period: 1517 – 1648

The  Counter-Reformation (Latin: Contrareformatio), also called the Catholic  Reformation (Latin: Reformatio Catholica) or the Catholic Revival, was  the period of Catholic resurgence that was initiated in response to the  Protestant Reformation. It began with the Council of Trent (1545–1563)  and largely ended with the 1781 Patent of Toleration, although smaller  expulsions of Protestants continued into the 19th century.

Initiated  to preserve the power, influence and material wealth enjoyed by the  Catholic Church and to present a theological and material challenge to  Reformation, the Counter-Reformation was a comprehensive effort composed  of apologetic and polemical documents, ecclesiastical reconfiguration  as decreed by the Council of Trent, a series of wars, political  manoeuvring including the efforts of Imperial Diets of the Holy Roman  Empire, exiling of Protestant populations, confiscation of Protestant  children for Catholic institutionalised upbringing, heresy trials and  the Inquisition, anti-corruption efforts, spiritual movements and the  founding of new religious orders.

Such reforms included the  foundation of seminaries for the proper training of priests in the  spiritual life and the theological traditions of the church, the reform  of religious life by returning orders to their spiritual foundations,  and new spiritual movements focusing on the devotional life and a  personal relationship with Christ, including the Spanish mystics and the  French school of spirituality.

It also involved political  activities that included the Roman Inquisition and the expulsion of  hundreds of thousands of Protestants. One primary emphasis of the  Counter-Reformation was a mission to reach parts of the world that had  been colonised as predominantly Catholic and also try to reconvert areas  such as Sweden and England that were at one time Catholic but became  Protestant during the Reformation.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Six

The Brightest Light
*_





​ Keeping us away from God has been the  main objective of the old religions. Those that are still around are  doing everything within their power, which fortunately is not a great  deal, to keep it that way by suppressing the truth wherever it threatens  to emerge. They certainly made a splendid job of that in the past. The  Inquisition was specifically set up for this purpose. Sadly, about one  thousand years after its first appearance there are those who fail to  grasp that all our scientists can hope to find is a better understanding  of the spiritual laws that have always been operating throughout the  whole of Creation and forever will do so.

Be that as it may, wise ones refuse to sit in judgement over what the  church and its servants and followers got up to in the days of yore.  Being old and experienced spirit/souls they do not condemn anyone for  the simple reason that there is every likelihood that they took part in  the atrocities that once were committed in the name of a God who did not  even exist. Aware that sometimes they must have been at the giving end  and on other occasions on the receiving one, these sages don’t waste  time on thinking: ‘Oh, isn’t it awful what people got up in those days?’  For them it’s not a case of what ‘they’ but what ‘we’ did. That’s why  they forgive themselves and everybody who ever took part in cruel events  like the inquisition, the witch hunts and similar ones of the past.  They rest safely in the knowledge that everybody has been part of the  lessons that were prepared for us by none other than the infinite wisdom  and love of the Great Father/Mother and their Angels. 

Every belief systems that ever appeared in our world had a unique  contribution to make and its own story to tell, which – only on the  surface – was different from all previous ones. In truth, all of them  brought the same message and that is especially so with the most recent  four. First the legend of the Lord Buddha, who is thought to have lived  in Nepal during the 6th to 4th century B.C. Through this story God and  the Angels brought us the knowledge of the Universal law of Karma and,  without actually saying so, introduced the concept that we ourselves are  God and that each one of is the creator of their own being and destiny.  

This was followed by Judaism. The legend of its history begins with the  covenant between God and Abraham which is believed to have taken place  around 1812 BC, more than 3,800 years ago during the Bronze Age, in the  Middle East. The Torah, Jewish Law, is the primary document of Judaism.  It is thought to have been given by the Prophet Moses about 3,300 years  ago. With the help of this religion God and the Angels introduced the  idea that there is only one God. This was followed by Christianity’s  Jesus legend and finally Islam with its message of total surrender to  God. Most historians believe that this religion originated in Mecca and  Medina at the start of the seventh century, approximately six hundred  years after the birth of Christianity. The word Islam means surrender to  God, i.e. putting our Christ or God nature onto the throne of our life  and conducting it in keeping with God’s Universal laws. Love is the  first and most powerful one.

It can clearly be seen from these four religions, when viewed from the  spiritual perspective ever more of us are presently reaching, that the  intention behind each one has been taking humankind another step  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In principle  everybody’s pathway is the same; it unerringly leads us up the spiritual  mountain. Towards the end of our earthly education this road takes us  back into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and through  this with everything that exists in the whole of Creation. 

Each belief system that God and the Angels gave to our world added  something to the great panorama of humankind’s existence. But on its own  none of them makes a great deal of sense. Each one was specifically  designed to provide our world with hidden answers to the mystery of  whether there is a God and if so, who or what it could be. And to this  day to many the even greater mystery is who we are and why we are here.  The tales and legends that from time to time appeared were designed to  bring us closer to answers to such questions. They were never based on  historical figures or events because symbolisms of their higher esoteric  meaning were always hiding behind their surface words. 

Each new story consisted of another set of guidelines for our spiritual  development and provided us with signposts to ease our march up the  evolutionary spiral of life. This journey is basically the same for  every human being. It’s just that at any given moment everybody is  grappling with a somewhat different aspect of it. And every one of the  belief systems our world has ever seen is but a fragment and a piece in  the giant jigsaw puzzle of humankind’s destiny. Only when all of them at  last are coming together, the way they are doing for you and me here,  can the picture of their higher meaning and their ultimate purpose  reveal itself. And in keeping with God’s great plan of life the time  that this should be happening is the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth  which has been with us for quite a while by now.

The Universal Christ is the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights.  To help us, individually and collectively, to overcome and eventually  leave behind the lower unevolved aspects of our nature, the Christ light  has always been drawing each one of us and our whole world towards  Itself. Round and round the zodiac we earthlings move, in one lifetime  after another we are getting to know, each through their own  experiences, first the characteristics of our lower earthly nature. 

With the passing of time, slowly but surely the qualities of our higher  or Christ nature enter the picture. Through bringing them forth from  within, we take possession of them. This continues until the higher part  has taken over our whole being and the lower one has been left behind  for good. That means we have evolved into a Christed one in our own  right. Reaching this goal is the birthright of every human being,  regardless of how low someone may still be on the evolutionary spiral.  The pull of the Highest in the end is going to take even the slowest one  of us into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and the  whole of Creation.

It has ever been the case that the brightest light casts the deepest  shadow. This most certainly applies to Christianity and those who are  serving this worldwide organisation. In times gone by their  transgressions against the laws of life could be hidden from public view  and knowledge by a cloak of silence the churches could wrap around  their own. Now that the age of truth is with us, this is no longer  possible. And why were these  sins committed? Because the offenders had  not been told by their religion that there is such a thing as Universal  laws that rule life in the whole of Creation, therefore also in our  world. Why were they left in ignorance of something so important?  Because as far as spiritual truth is concerned, to this day their belief  system systematically closes its eyes and buries its head in the sand  in ostrich fashion. 

This lack of understanding has an upside as well as a downside, the same  as everything in our world. The downside is that, for as long as people  have no idea of what they are doing to themselves when they are hurting  and wounding others, there is no way of avoiding the bill that in the  fullness of time will be presented to them, not as a punishment but for  teaching them the nature of suffering. The upside of this is that the  behaviour of young and inexperienced spirit/souls still provides God and  the Angels with the finest imaginable instruments for familiarising us  with the nature of evil. 

Almost daily our world provides us with evidence of what first class  teaching aids some of our religions are. Depending on what karmic debts  people have brought with them into their present lifetime, through the  medium of young and  less experienced spirit/souls somebody somewhere is  at the receiving end of the lower and lowest aspects of human nature.  The evil that for a long time has been at large in our world is not  inflicted upon us by an outside force, called the devil by some of our  religions. In reality it is the response of someone’s earthly self to  the drives and urges of their untamed lower nature, an aspect which all  of us have to come to terms with at a certain stage of our development. 

It’s during the early part of our earthly education that we are getting  to know this aspect of our being. In some of our lifetimes we then are  the ones who behave in nasty and cruel ways to those around us and in  others we find ourselves at its receiving end. Whenever in one of our  lifetimes the Universal laws return our misdeeds to us, we are at a loss  to understand why something so unpleasant should be happening to us,  out of all people. Our attitude towards it changes profoundly as soon as  we get to know the truth about the cause of our suffering.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Seven

The Jesus Legend
*_





​ In my view, there is nothing wrong and  everything right with the story of Jesus’ life. The perception of it  corrects itself as soon as one recognises why it has been that  Christianity for so long insisted that every word of this tale is  literally true. God and the Angels inspired its creation to provide  humankind, in simple picture book form, with information about the  various initiations every human being in the course of its earthly  education takes part in. I fail to understand why it should be so  difficult for the powers that be to accept the truth that the God-man  Jesus is not a historical figure but a thoughtform that was created by  God and the Angels trying to help humankind find a better understanding  of its own higher Christ nature. 

Changing the focus of Christian worship and prayer to the Great  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ, is that really such a big deal? After all, it was the  Highest Forces of life who skilfully crafted the Christian religion from  the components of belief systems that disappeared because they had lost  their validity. The image of Madonna and child, for example was well  known and loved by the people of ancient Egypt. Christianity’s teachings  were purposely designed in a threadbare fashion, so that in due course  when ever more of us were waking up from our spiritual slumber, we would  begin to doubt and query their contents by thinking: ‘That can’t  possibly be true! If it means anything at all, what could it be?’ 

Reflections of this nature are signals for our inner guidance, the wise  one or living God within, that the time has come for entering the  consciousness of its earthly counterpart. The higher aspect of our being  then begins to provide us intuitively with the answers we are looking  for, which in this case is becoming aware that what we are looking for  is the truth that has always been hiding behind the surface words of  sacred texts of any kind. This applies to every myth and legend that  ever appeared in our world, including the one of the Master Jesus’ life.  

One cannot help wondering how long it will take until one fine day  sufficient numbers of us make a concerted effort to drag Christianity  out of the hole systematically suppressing the truth, which it has been  digging for itself for around two thousand years. What would happen  when, as a result of the scandals that have been undermining  Christianity’s credibility for many years by now, the French Catholic  authorities, when the doors of the restored Notre Dame cathedral swing  open, took the bull by the horns and declared their spiritual  independence by revealing that the truth about the Christian teachings?  If at first this was directed only at the church’s French followers, how  long might it be until the rest of our world paid attention and  followed their lead?

How are people going to like it when their religion frees itself of its  necromancy and they no longer have to bend their knees in worship before  a dying or dead man hanging on a cross? Did they not mind kneeling  before such a graven image when their spreading has been expressly  forbidden by their church? Which way will they react when they find out  that:

1)    The man on the cross is a metaphor for humankind’s lower earthly  nature. For each one of us, without exception, this aspect of our being  eventually dies on the cross of our earthly existence, so that our  higher nature can come to the fore of our consciousness and gradually  take over.
2)    The cross is the oldest symbol of earthly life known to humankind and was not invented by Christianity. 
3)    Jesus is not a historical figure and his death is not a historical  event. He represents humankind’s higher or Christ nature. 
4)    Jesus’ grave is a symbol for the earthly lifetimes every human  being spends in ignorance of its higher nature and the knowledge that in  truth we ourselves are God. The duration of three days stands for an  undefined number of lifetimes.
5)    On our evolutionary pathway in the course of many earthly  lifetimes the drives and urges of our lower animal nature are gradually  surrendered to our Christ nature and we begin to follow its desires and  hopes, dreams and aspirations. When our spiritual nature wakes up from  its slumbering state, the lower aspect surrenders itself through freely  and willingly responding to the higher one. The dying man on the cross  is a symbol of this process that has been taking place for as long as  human beings were first introduced onto the Earth. To this day this  development is constantly taking place in you, me and everybody else,  each in their own individual way.

The way someone reacts to these revelations depends on how far a person  has progressed on their evolutionary journey through earthly life.  That’s why they will either be glad to hear the truth at last or scream  blue murder and heresy! Yet, for all who are ready to understand, how  much more heartfelt and sincere their worship and prayers will be when  they are sent to the Great Father/Mother and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. How much safer people are going to  feel because of knowing that the Divine element of life is very much  alive in them and everything around them.

And what if the word gets round and others accept Notre Dame cathedral’s  invitation to participate in the Aquarian religion and in ever greater  numbers attend the services of the beautifully restored church?  Naturally, an enterprise of this calibre demands the courage of a lion,  the king of the animal world. As astrologer that points me in the  direction of France, the country that is astrologically ruled by Leo,  the zodiac’s proud and noble royal sign of leadership. 

In Leo the Sun is in its own sign. The Sun in the sky above us is but  one of the manifestations of the Great Light, the Universal Christ, the  Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights, through which it pours its  light, warmth and love into our planet and every form of life that is  part of it. The energies of planets in their own sign have particular  strength and can manifest themselves in the most positive and  constructive ways. When Leos find out the truth about something, for  example that the belief they thought of as true is nothing of the kind,  it is beneath the dignity of these proud and noble creatures to hold on  to that which no longer is of any value. In particular this applies when  life and death of their religion as well as the spiritual wellbeing and  progress of our whole world is at stake. As much as clinging to  anything that in the end reveals itself as being untrue is anathema to  progressive and forward looking and thinking Leos, having been  instrumental in the greatest deception of all times, inspired and  brought into being by Highest, appeals to Leo’s sense for the dramatic  aspects of life.

In the human body Leo rules the heart and that is the dwelling place of  love, the most powerful force in the whole of Creation that can heal  every condition and straighten all crooked affairs, our own and those of  our world. More about the theme of Leo shortly, but for the moment  let’s stay with the truth. I believe that the more it reveals itself,  the more human hearts and souls will be opening to its call in  recognition of it. This will provide them with the motivation for doing  all they can to make God’s kingdom of peace, faith and trust, truth and  honesty a reality on the Earth. I believe that this movement will start  in France and that it will not long to radiate from there into the  farthest and remotest corners of our globe. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’
•    ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross We Bear’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Eight

The Divine Spark
*_





​ I have a vision that one of these days a  spokesperson on behalf of the Catholic church of France steps forward  and addresses the public as follows: Dear Friends. Nothing in the whole  of Creation happens without the will and wishes of God and the Angels.  By now it is emerging with ever greater clarity that keeping the truth  away from humankind for a certain length of time has been an essential  part of God’s great plan for the development of humankind. This is how  it came about that, in the shape of the greatest deception ever,  Christianity became its guardian. This also applied to astrology because  in the right hands it would have revealed God’s true nature and  humankind’s own too early. 

The Great Mother’s way of teaching humankind the value of things is by  first giving them to us. Then they are withheld for a while until we and  our world really miss them. In the case of the truth it has been for  thousands of years, to allow things to really go haywire in earthly  life. At the end of that lesson, when it has been thoroughly grasped by  sufficient numbers of us, they re-appear. In order to familiarise us  with the value of truth, after having experienced it a long time ago,  the infinite wisdom and love of the Divine decided that the simplest and  most effective way of withholding it would be to systematically  suppress it. This was achieved by declaring that every word of the  sacred texts of our world is quite literally true. 

We believe that the fire of our beloved cathedral is a sign from the  Highest that the natural end of this sad chapter of humankind’s  development has been reached. And that’s why I stand before you today  with the intention of bringing you the truth and nothing but the truth,  as best it is known to us at present. As ever, God and the Angels will  be guiding us and instructing us how to go this enterprise. Before we go  any further, they want all of us to know that they never left us and  have always been with us, not as falsely believed ‘out there, up in the  Heavens’ somewhere, but right here and now in every cell and atom of  everyone’s physical body and especially our hearts. 

They want me to tell you that Jesus is not a historical figure and the  crucifixion never took place. The story of the Master’s life was  inspired by them and Jesus has only ever existed as a thoughtform who  represents the higher God or Christ nature of every human being. The  tale was given to us in the form of a legend. For a predestined time  only the higher esoteric truth about the various stages of the Master’s  life would remain hidden behind its surface words. But eventually it  would dawn upon ever more of us that Mother Earth is a school and a  place of learning where every human being, without exception, spends  many lifetimes in pursuit of consciousness expanding adventures that are  constantly coming our way. Each one of them is meant to help us grow in  wisdom and understanding of ourselves and our world. 

Understanding this, the more highly evolved ones in our midst would  begin to recognise that the Jesus story in picture book form informs us  about the initiations every human being experiences in the course of  their earthly education. As can clearly be seen from this, life is by no  means a one-off thing, the way our Christian teachings used to present  it. However, it was God and the Angels who wanted us to believe that  every word of the Jesus tale is literally true. This was done for the  wise higher purpose of keeping us away from the knowledge that God is  the Great Father/Mother of all life and that their only born  Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ Spirit, the Sun of all suns and  Light of all lights. 

Each one of us is a spark of the Great Light and all characteristics and  powers that are in God are also in us. The three Divine aspects are  part of everyone’s character makeup. That’s why by definition every  human being is a Christian. It makes no difference which religion you  may at present be following or whether you have never set foot in a  place of worship, in essence you are still a Christian.

Catholic means Universal and the word religion is based on the Latin  ‘religare’, to bond and connect with. As we neither managed to become  Universal nor to connect humankind with God, we no longer wish to be  known as a Roman Catholic Church but as the first church of the Aquarian  faith of truth. Having served the educational purpose for which God and  Angels once designed the belief that every word of the Christian  gospels is literally true, when they are not, from now we are going to  tell you the truth and nothing but the truth. On behalf of the French  Catholic authorities I have come to tell you that our hearts and arms,  as well as the doors of our places of worship are wide open to welcome  people from all denominations. As before God we are all equals, anyone’s  colour or creed is no longer of any importance. 

The scandals that for many years have been shaking Christianity’s  foundations are doing their best to speed up the decline of our  religion’s popularity. The law of life is love. If those who trespassed  against it had known the truth, if our religion had not closed its eyes  and ears against it and preferred to keep its head stuck in the sand in  ostrich fashion, the way some insist on doing to this day, no-one in our  ranks and files, especially not the higher and highest, would have  dreamt of increasing the suffering of our world the way they did. Their  sins would simply not have taken place. As soon as people find out that  the bill for every one of their misdeeds will eventually be presented to  them in somewhat strengthened form, if not in this lifetime then in a  future one, they do all they can to prevent creating further entries on  the debit side of their spiritual ledger. To create the necessary  balance with credit entries, they then become more interested in  thinking good thoughts, speaking kind and loving words and doing that  which is good, right and beautiful. 

Sadly, as a result of our self-created ignorance, there was no way of  knowing about the presence of God’s Universal laws and how they are  affecting every form of life throughout the whole of Creation, therefore  also us and our world. Humankind’s suffering will have reached its  natural end when at last all of us have become aware that, because of  these laws, every one of our thoughts, words and deeds unerringly finds  its way back to us. They can do nothing but that and it makes no  difference whether it happens later during this lifetime or a future  one. We wish to help everybody to find out that, whenever we inflict  pain and suffering on others, the bill for it will be presented to us as  soon as our spirit/soul has become sufficiently evolved to be strong  enough to the events that come our way when we are the receiving end of  our misbehaviour of the past. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’ 

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Nine

Let The Children Come To Me
*_





​
St.  Matthew 19:13-14: ‘Then the little children were brought to Jesus for  Him to place His hands on them and pray for them. And the disciples  rebuked those who brought them. But Jesus said: ‘Let the little children  come to Me and do not hinder them! For the kingdom of Heaven belongs to  such as these.’ After all that emerges about the behaviour of those  into whose care youngsters were entrusted, what kind of credibility does  Christianity have and which parents in their right senses will continue  to send their children to be cared for by any organisation that is  connected with it?

However, sitting in judgement over those who  sinned and condemning them does not get us any further here. The victims  could only attract such events into their lives because that’s what  they did to others in previous lifetimes. This does not necessarily mean  to the same people. Every human encounter creates either a positive or  negative bond that is of an emotional nature. Negative ones act like  cast iron shackles that chain us together until one of us has forgiven  the other. It’s not for nothing that it has been said that to err is  human and to forgive Divine. Sinning and misbehaving are essential parts  of everybody’s lower earthly nature. True forgiveness that comes from  the heart is based on love and understanding and belongs to the realm of  our higher or God nature. Forgiving someone does not mean condoning  their behaviour. It is a natural progression that has its roots in these  two things.

The onus to forgive is on the victim. They usually  are the older and more experienced souls and the events are reactions to  the suffering they handed out to others in previous lifetimes. This is  how the Universal laws, manifestations of God’s never erring justice,  return this kind of thing to us when we have become sufficiently evolved  and therefore are strong enough to deal with it. Wise ones first  forgive themselves for having created the underlying cause of the  events, knowing that otherwise they would not have happened. To stop the  offence from bouncing to and fro like a yoyo, they then forgive the  offender.

True and heartfelt forgiveness is a gift for ourselves  as well as the other person, because it sets us free to move on to more  elevated lessons of our evolutionary journey. If the offender is a young  and inexperienced spirit/soul – and that has nothing to do with the age  of their physical body –, they will have to attend to their redemption  in one of their coming lifetimes when they have grown strong enough to  cope. If the offence took place in childhood, attending to it has to  wait until the victim has grown up and has become aware of what’s at  stake.

Awareness is the key for unlocking the whys and wherefores  of any unfortunate circumstances that arises. For as long as someone  lacks the knowledge of the Universal laws and how they affect all life  in the whole of Creation, therefore also each one of us, no spiritual  progress is possible. We believe that therefore we have no right to  withhold this kind of information from anyone. We hope to be able to do  our share of fetching Christianity’s skeletons out of the cupboard and  through this laying the sad issue of any kind of abuse to rest. Our  organisation’s motivation for breaking its silence about the truth and  start bringing it to you as best we know how to is that we are doing  this not only on behalf of the French Catholic authorities but also for  the whole of humankind.

Martin Luther, 1483–1546, was a professor  of moral theology at the University of Wittenberg, as well as a  composer and priest, monk and leading figure in the movement of the  Protestant Reformation. I have a good idea how he must have felt when he  nailed his protest theses against the corruption and general moral  decay of the Roman church on the doors of Wittenberg’s Castle Church.  Like him, I pray that God and the Angels will help me to do my share of  transforming our religion into one that really has the power of  connecting people with God.

Being aware that everything that  happened did so for a wise higher purpose and has been part of God’s  great plan of life, I cannot see much point in asking your forgiveness,  merely your understanding. How else can the crimes our organisation so  methodically inflicted upon humankind in the past in pursuit of  suppressing the truth ever be forgiven? If we continued to hide it, we  would be guilty of adding insult to injury, when the higher Christ  nature of ever more people is waking from its slumbering state. It would  also be extremely irresponsible and we do not wish to add the burden of  more negative Karma to our spiritual bank account. Its debit side is  already loaded far too heavily for our liking.

We no longer have  any taste to offend anyone’s intelligence by expecting them to believe  that every word of the Jesus story is literally true, because we know  that there is no such thing as a stupid human being. Everybody’s earthly  mind is part of the intelligence of the Highest, the great mind of God.  Each one of us is a receiver/transmitter station for Its ideas. It’s  just that some minds are already more highly developed, i.e. evolved.  And the only reason why some of us appear to be denser than others is  that everybody is presently experiencing an at least somewhat different  stage of their spiritual development than everybody else.

We all  get where we are meant to be at the end of our earthly education as a  Christed one, each in their own right, in whom all characteristics and  powers of God are functioning harmoniously as one. Our only interest  then is caring for the wellbeing of our whole world. It’s just a  question of time – God’s time, not ours. From the evolutionary point we  have reached, it is clear that understanding is the key for unlocking  the doors to everything that has been puzzling us about our earthly  existence and is doing so to this day.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Ten

The Return Of Honesty And Truth
*_






​Why  were the inner doors of our world’s churches for such a long time  locked and bolted against the truth, when it would have brought our  world the much yearned for peace? Because God’s great plan decreed that  the return of honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity to our world  would have to wait until the Aquarian age, the age of truth, was with  us. God’s sacred wisdom and truth would then start flowing directly from  the Great Mind into the transmitter/receiver stations of humankind’s  earthly minds. That’s why for many years by now light in the shape of  fresh spiritual knowledge has been pouring with ever increasing strength  into the individual and collective consciousness of our race.

This  is how the truth slowly but surely is going to help us shake off the  remaining yokes of oppression and exploitation that once were the order  of the day. Once before the French people took the lead in rebelling  against a yoke that had been imposed onto it by its monarchy and shaking  it off. This time some of us are willing to initiate freeing our world  from another yoke and that is religions that are not based on the truth  and therefore cannot connect anyone with their Creator.

Truth and  honesty, loyalty and integrity are aspects of the Lion’s nature. And if  we are the first to step forward and forgive for what has been and  welcome with wide open hearts and arms the religion of the Aquarian age,  so be it. Taking an active part in this worldwide movement is our only  motivation and we hope that you will soon be joining us in ever  increasing numbers. If you cannot do so in person, then be with us with  your hearts and minds.

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​The  religion of the new age is one of the heart and that’s where love  dwells. Loving hearts know the truth and what is right or wrong, without  having to be told what to do and say at all times. Wise ones who listen  to their hearts know that for a long time to come Jesus will remain a  symbol of Universal love and compassion, kindness and goodness,  tolerance and patience towards every manifestation of life. That’s how  not the God-man Jesus but the legend of his life is one of the immortal  roses that will continue to flower on the cross of earthly life, for as  long as it is going to exist.

If anyone wishes clearer signs that  neither Jesus nor the Virgin Mary ever possessed any power to protect  what is thought of as their own, than the Notre Dame fire, the scandals  and also what happened to Christchurch New Zealand’s cathedral during  the earthquake of 22.2.2011, we do not wish to experience them. That’s  why we are walking in the footsteps of those who once took the lead in  freeing our country from the yoke of oppression and exploitation  mentioned earlier. We hope that others will follow our example and that  as a result of these actions no further signs will be necessary. So, on  behalf of the French Catholic authorities, I am bringing you our version  of Martin Luther’s words: ‘Hier stehe ich. I kann nicht anders, so wahr  mir Gott helfe!’ Here I am. I cannot do anything but to bring you the  truth, as God and the Angels through my inner guidance are telling and  helping me to do.

Considering the suffering that to this day  exists in our world, the reaction of any spiritually mature adult can  only be: enough is enough! What can I do to change this sad state of  affairs? For those who wish to do their share of ending the ignorance  about why it has come about and cannot be any other way, the time has  come for telling the truth. That’s why we are bringing you a new version  of St. Matthew 25:40: ‘Whatsoever you do to the least of my brothers  and sisters, that’s what you do – no, not to me Jesus, because I never  existed – but to yourself. This is because on the inner level all life  is one and there is no separation between anything. All of you are part  of each other and also of God. As a result, when someone hurts you, not  only the whole of humankind shares that pain but also the one who is  responsible for the wounding. But it’s not merely a case of what’s been  done for one is done for all, but also of what someone does to one of  you is at the same time done to everybody. Nothing will ever be able to  change that, especially not the false belief that each one of you is a  separate being. Can you see why there is so much suffering in your  world?

‘The same as every thought, word and deed anyone sends  into your world, the Universal laws eventually return all misdeeds to  their sender, either later in this lifetime or a future one. The  offenders are then going to find themselves on the receiving end of the  pain they once caused others and once more they will be hurting  themselves twice over. This happens each time for as long as the  experience bounds to and fro like a yoyo. It is bound to do this until  one of the offenders wakes up to their true nature and accepts their  responsibility towards themselves and all life. As mentioned earlier,  nothing but forgiveness can dissolve the karmic bonds that the incidents  of the past have created between you. First you need to forgive  yourself for setting the wheels of destiny in motion and then for those  who hurt and wounded you. And that transforms the connection between you  into links of friendship.’

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the  Angels gave to our world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in  anything simply because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is  spoken and rumoured by many or you have found it written in the  religious books of your world or you received it from your teachers and  elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down  for many generations. When you find, after careful observation and  analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to  your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it.  In this way alone can it become your spiritual property that no-one  will ever be able to take away from you.’

We embrace the above  words because we are now aware that every one of the belief systems that  ever appeared in our world was given by God and the Angels as a pathway  to assist every individual and the whole of humankind with finding its  way home into the conscious awareness of its oneness with God and  through this the whole of Creation.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Ask The Beasts And They Shall Teach You’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Eleven

*_​ _*Do Not Judge
*_​ _*




*_​ Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.
​ Only being able to ever see one side of   anything they observe and that beyond a shadow of doubt everything that   happens in our world is part of the redemption of someone’s karmic  debts  and life lessons, frequently of many people, wise ones refuse to  judge  anything at face value. They know that the things that are ugly  and evil  are manifestations of their unevolved state, and that each one  of them  is on its way of slowly but surely – and that may take many  human  earthly lifetimes – being transformed into something that’s good,  right  and beautiful. 

This is why these sages have no need for wasting the precious energies   of the lifeforce within them on complaining, whinging and moaning,   getting angry and upset about the present state of our world. They   prefer to spend it on looking at and contemplating on the many things   and people that have already reached much higher evolutionary levels.   Aware that this assists their own spiritual development as well as that   of our world, wherever they are they are doing their best to bring more   of it into being.

As ever, there is more to this than meets the eye. Our world is one of   dualities and consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that   are in polar opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light and   the other of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative and in   our world their manifestations are good or evil. As co-creators with   God, through every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are   constantly in the process of creating something. Our thoughts create our   reality and are feeding either into the stream of goodness and light  or  of evil and darkness. Even the smallest contributions increase their   power and strength. If we are among the lamenters who can only see the   dark side of our world, our thoughts as well as written and spoken  words  of complaint about its state are dragging us further into the  dungeon  of depression. It acts like a quagmire that pulls those  affected ever  deeper into the dark side of themselves and our world.

The resulting darkness, if left unattended and unresolved, is stored in   the memories of our soul each time we leave our physical body behind at   the end of another earthly lifetime. The lower self has no idea that  its  soul is calling out ever louder that it is in need of healing.   Suppressing depressive symptoms with the products of the pharmaceutical   industry merely delays what is truly required. With the help of these   chemicals we are going to bring the darkness, that is entirely of our   own making, with us into every new lifetime. When depression hits us   then, we cannot understand for the life of us why this should be   happening to us. 

This is bound to continue until we bravely face our depression and   seriously get to work on it. And that’s an extremely scary enterprise,   but we do not have to do this on our own. Far from it! God and the   Angels are part of us and with us at all times. Not only are they aware   of our suffering, they are suffering with us. All we have to do is ask   for their help. It will never be denied to anyone who requests it. So   why not get on with it, now and see what happens?

And that’s why wise ones at all times look at the bright side of things.   They concentrate on that which is good, right and beautiful in our   world and the good that is in every human being. They know that even if   it may exist only in seedform in someone so far, it is there. The   evolutionary law of life will see to it that it wakes up when the time   is right for this to happen. Such kind and loving thoughts and words are   feeding into the stream of light and adding to its strength. They also   have the power of igniting the Divine spark in those around us and   assist their awakening to come about more easily than it would otherwise   have done.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Twelve
*_
_*The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust
*_
_




_
The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before.
They are realistic and justified because they are built on
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective,
Our existence is indeed a very good one.

Hope springs eternally from
The inner guidance every human being receives.
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them.
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life.

Coaxed onwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life by
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength,
Courage and determination we need to endure
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love
That through famines and wars,
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world
Inexorably onwards and upwards
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home,
The world of light, where those
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​
* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Thirteen

The Impossible Dream
*_​ _*




*_​ To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh
​ In the fullness of time, the unreachable    star described in the above song can and is meant to be reached and    that by each one of us. Each time we spread new understanding of God’s    sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers and sowers of seeds.    Through this we gradually evolve into a light and a shining star in  our   own right, who is becoming ever more at one with the Christ Star.  In   this way increasing amounts of the darkness of our world are  absorbed   into the light of the Star and transmuted into blessing and  healing   energies for all life. 

The materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly    development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it    gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our    higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower    counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and    thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first    manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of    all human souls’ longing for love. 

There comes a time for all of us when our earthly self begins to yearn    to make contact with something it cannot yet understand. With the    awakening of its higher nature and intuition, the higher part of our    being can merely be sensed vaguely. Although we are as yet unable to    give love, we feel the need for it in our life and yearn to be loved by    someone. This draws people into our life who are willing to love us  and   to show us the meaning of love. 

Every human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we    begin to sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life,    even though so far we do not understand them, we may not even    consciously be aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of    earthly love kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out    and loving something that is more than earthly love, that will and    cannot die and will be with us forever. 

During that phase of our development, each time we observe a natural    phenomenon like nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the    manifestations of such beauty and splendour there just has to be a    higher power that brings it all into being. Could it be the product of    the mind of a great intellect that created even the tiniest part of it?    We notice to our delight that each time we reflect on this, a feeling   of  peace and harmony seems to fill our whole being. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Fourteen

*_​ _*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​ The    following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of    spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella  Polaris,   the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July  2011:   ‘Because God is the designer  of the great plan of life * and of  every   small plan within it, S/He  sees all sides of any picture. This  applies   to individuals as much as  groups and nations, and all manner  of   institutions and  organisations. God is all loving, giving and  forgiving   and whatever  your heart truly desires is given unto you, so  that you  may  enjoy it  and also learn something from it. If it’s  violence,  warfare  and acts  of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are  allowed to  get on  with it  – though only up to a certain point. 

‘Your wish will be granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the     law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the   fullness   of time returns every one of your thoughts, words and actions   in some   way to you. For example, in one of your future lifetimes,   maybe while   you are still a small child, you could become the victim   of an act of   terrorism. The people around you would then be thinking   and saying how   terrible your death is. Whenever they see suffering,   perhaps mangled   bodies and death caused by mindless acts of violence,   they are likely to   ask: ‘Why should this kind of thing happen to   innocent souls who have   no idea why they have to suffer?’ Everything   that takes place in your   world is of a karmic nature. Good and bad   events alike have their origin   in that which was done by the people   involved in their previous   lifetimes.

‘For a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of     anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one     moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually     develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the     spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you     would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that     there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would  fill    with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is  and how    the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with  something    beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected  by them, not    only when they arrive in the world of light, but also  in their future    lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has  been cleared away   and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences  of a higher nature.  

‘Compensation * is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest     gift that arises from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it  also    means paying the debts that are likely to have accumulated in  your    spiritual bankbook in the course of many lifetimes. Without  redeeming    yourself and balancing your spiritual account you cannot be  released    into lessons of a higher nature and exploring other levels  of life. You    are well on your way when you forgive those who have  hurt and wounded    you and your loved ones and place everything into  the hands of your    Christ Self, you are nailing the desires of your  lower nature for    revenge and retribution to the cross of earthly life  *. When the only    thing you want to do is send love and forgiveness  to everybody,    independent of what may still have to happen to you and  your world, your    higher nature has taken over. You are at one with  God and for you the    gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are  opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy cannot be known for as long as     human beings remain unaware of their true nature and the higher purpose     of their existence. For as long as they look at things only with  their    worldly eyes, they can perceive but one side of any picture and  so  fail   to recognise the tender loving care that provides for anyone  who  is   suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the early part of  their  earthly   education, people get involved in a catastrophe or  maybe are  just   watching or assisting with removing dead bodies and  clearing away  the   debris of destroyed dwellings, they will say:  ‘Aren’t so much    devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of    life changes profoundly when they become  aware of the spiritual    background of life and that the higher forces  are taking care of the    souls who have been released from their  physical bodies in any kind of    way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the victims of such incidents may not realise what is     happening to them, the most careful provisions are being made for each     one. When these newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of     consciousness that separates your world from ours, the only thing they     know at first is that they are alive and moving and breathing in a   world   that seems identical to the one they used to know. They may not   even   realise that they have left their physical body behind. With   great   tenderness and care the wise ones in charge help them to realise   that   they are no longer in a physical existence. They are under   constant   surveillance by us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until   they have   become fully aware of their present state. We delight in   witnessing   their intense joy and thankfulness for the ease of their   move into our   world. This is the usual first reaction of those who are   finding out   that it our realm is as solid and real as the physical   world, but much   more beautiful and easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of humankind at all times     and this does not merely become visible when someone dies. This kind  of    care has always been with you and forever will be. God and the  group  of   Angels known as the Lords of Karma *, as well as many lesser  beings  in   our world are empowered to bring about the conditions that  are    beneficial for the development of those taking part in earthly  life.    Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly eyes and  senses, we    only work for that which is good. So, if in future you  hear about or    witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How    could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the  temptation and remind    yourself that you have no idea about the karmic  background of anything. 

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are     free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of   situation   is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for   anyone to   pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And would you   dare to throw a   stone of condemnation towards the young and   inexperienced souls, who  are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t   they your siblings in the   family of humankind, your younger brothers   and sisters? What they are   doing is part of the early phases of   humankind’s earthly curriculum,   just the same as you had to experience   in past lifetimes. Never forget   that all of it is provided by God’s   wisdom and love. There would be no   point in asking God and the Angels   to forgive any trespassers against   the law of love, because they are   standing by and know exactly what is   happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter     to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father,  forgive    them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are    completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same  you   did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your    development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves    His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if   God  loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts   of  terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they     themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened     on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other  way    because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great     precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only  through    the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate  that which    they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are  necessary in    earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same  principle    applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering  lasts six    thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid  in God’s time. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Fifteen
*_
_*Unpleasant People
*_
_*



*_

This is an ode to every unpleasant person of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years,
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime,
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, in can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of
The presence of God’s Universal laws.
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they
Have been and in many cases still are
Busily creating in this lifetime,
Returns to them and they find themselves
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses
They once so generously handed out
To everybody who came within their reach.

Father/Mother, please forgive all the unpleasant people
Of our world and bless them,
For they know not what they are doing
To themselves and the whole human race.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered,
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their real selves.
In the case of the mother of my present lifetime,
We shall come towards each other not as parent and offspring,
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and
In whose life there is no longer room for anything else.
I imagine that the unpleasant people on this level of life will
Reveal themselves in the world of light
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life,
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them
With the courage and strength to overcome
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. 
To each one of them
My heartfelt thanks.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Sixteen
*_
*The Prophet – On Religion
*







An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.'
And the Prophet replied:
Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Is not religion all deeds and all reflections,
And that which is neither one nor the other?
Isn’t it the wonder and surprise that ever springs in your soul,
Even while your hands are hewing a stone or attending to a loom?
Who can separate their faith from their actions,
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spread their hours before them and say:
‘This is for God and that for myself.
This is for my soul and that for my body?’

All your hours are wings that beat through space
From one part of yourself to the other,
From the Higher or God Self to your lower earthly self,
Its counterpart.
Those who wear their morality only as their best garment
When they go to church on Sunday,
Would be better off naked, so the Sun and the wind
Can tear and burn no holes into their skins.
And those who define their conduct purely by
The ethics of dogma and creed of one religion or another,
Imprison the songbird of their souls in a cage,
Unaware that the finest songs do not come from behind bars and wires.
If your worshipping is but a window
That one opens and shuts at will,
You will never get to know the house of the soul,
Whose windows are forever open.

Your daily life needs to become your temple and your religion.
Upon entering it each day take everything you are with you,
Be it a plough or a forge, a mallet or a lute.
Take all the things you have fashioned,
Either of necessity or for your delight.
In your dreams rise above yourself and your achievements,
And put your failures behind you as the lessons of the past.
Fly on the wings of the knowledge you now receive
Directly from the Great White Spirit and take everybody with you,
So that in adoration you fly higher than their hopes
And humbly join and comfort them in their moments of despair.

If you want to know your Creator, refuse to follow like a sheep
The things that were written a long time ago.
Most of it is likely to be outdated and in need of review.
The religion of the new age is one of the heart
That aims to help all souls, independent of colour or race,
To grow in wisdom and understanding
Of the true purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence.
This religion is a faith that invites all of you
To experience life’s processes ever more deeply.
Through consciously participating in them,
You become ever more aware of the living God and Goddess
Within you and everything that shares your present existence.

Now you can observe for yourself God/Goddess being as much
Alive in you as in your children and everybody else.
When you gaze into space, especially at night,
Discover how even in the stars and the clouds,
The Great Father/Mother of all life embraces all its Creations
With the same loving care.
With every ray of sunshine and drop of rain
That touches the Earth, they seek to comfort,
Bless and heal each one of you and your whole world.
In every flower, leave and blade of grass they are smiling,
In the trees their arms and hands are waving to you,
While the wind whispers words of healing and peace
To those whose inner eyes and ears have opened
To the new religion of love.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Seventeen

*_​ _*Peace Prayer
*_​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Eighteen
*_
​ _*Imagine
*_​ _*




*_​ _Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon & Yoko Ono
​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Imagine’
​ The way I understand this life is that   every human soul is a receiver/transmitter station designed to bring the   illumination and inspiration from the Highest levels of life into the   Earth’s environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication through   which the ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God, are   constantly flowing into us and our world. Potentially, we are all its   channels. Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it provided our   world with a truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and Earth in the   Aquarian Age. 

Born on the 9th October 1940, John Lennon was a  Sun Libra, the  peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share John’s vision  that in the New  Age all religions will go from our world because there  no longer will  be any need for them. Considering how much misery and  suffering they  have brought into our world and still are doing to this  day, there is  every reason to rejoice.

It’s not hard to imagine  our world without the religions of the past.  There has never been a  belief system like the Aquarian one because it  brings us the truth about  God’s true nature and our own and in this way  helps us to become aware  of and connect with the living God within  ourselves and everybody else.  It has been part of God’s great plan of  life that the old religions  should keep us away from discovering this  too early. That’s why they  could never be religions in the true meaning  of the word. 

The  law of life is love and the Aquarian religion requires no dogma or  creed  because it really is founded on love. Love loves for its own sake  and  has no need for commandments. Loving someone means wanting only  that  which is good, right and beautiful for them. Love understands all  and  because of this has no problems forgiving everything. And when we  are  consciously aware of our oneness with God and love all life like  our  Creator, ideas of hurting, wounding and/or offending any part of it  no  longer enter our mind. To conduct our lives in keeping with the new   religion, the only thing anyone has to do is being true to their real   self, their higher or Christ nature. Understanding the cause of the   suffering of our world means nothing but compassion and love for those   who are in pain, mentally, physically and spiritually. With kindness and   tolerance we then meet those who, in their ignorance of their  spiritual  nature and the higher purpose of their existence, to this day  insist on  bringing suffering to those around them.

The highest values of  the new religion are the truth and understanding.  It wants no-one to  believe anything that has neither hand nor foot and  insults human common  sense by insisting that its every word is true,  when quite clearly it  is not. This religion requires no book because it  is written in every  human heart, though for a time only in seed form  and in a slumbering  state. But the more of us wake up and become aware  of its presence, and  then conduct our lives in keeping with the will  and wishes, hopes and  dreams, desires and aspirations of their higher  Christ nature, the  sooner true and lasting peace will come to us and  our world in quite a  natural way and as a progression of our spiritual  development. 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Nineteen

God’s Own Country?*_

_*




*_
Abraham Lincoln, shot and killed
James Garfield, shot and killed
William McKinley, shot and killed
J. F. Kennedy shot and killed
Martin Luther King Jr., shot and killed
Ronald Regan, shot and wounded
John Lennon, shot and killed

Wise ones, instead of saying: ‘There is no God!’, 
Ask themselves: ‘If there is a God, 
The word must have a different meaning
From the commonly known one.
But what?
Some of the answers they are looking for 
Can be found by following the links below:

•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Twenty
*_
_*The Battle Hymn Of The Republic
*_
_*




*_
Mine eyes have seen the glory
Of the coming of the Lord.
He is trampling out the vintage
Where the grapes of wrath are stored.
He has loosed the fateful lightning
Of His sword of wisdom and truth
And they will keep marching on.

I have seen him in the watch fires
Of a hundred circling camps.
They have built him an altar
In the evening dews and damps.
I have read his righteous sentence
By dim and flaring lamps.
And the day of His true coming
Is with us, now.

I have read a fiery gospel
Writ in burnished rows of steel.
As ye deal with my contemptors,
So with you my grace shall deal.
Let the hero, born of woman,
Crush the serpent with his heel,
Since my God is marching on.

He has sounded forth the trumpet
That shall never call retreat.
He is sifting out the hearts of people
Before His judgment seat.
Oh, be swift, my soul.
To answer him,
Be jubilant, my feet, for the truth
About God is marching on.

Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Glory, glory, hallelujah.
Not his truth,
But the truth about him
Is sure to keep marching on.

Julia Ward
Edited by Aquarius

​On  April 3, 1968, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., the Baptist minister and  political activist, rose to speak in support of striking sanitation  workers in Memphis, Tennessee. ‘I want you to know tonight, that we, as a  people, will get to the Promised Land,’ King announced. ‘And I’m happy,  tonight. I’m not worried about anything. I’m not fearing any man.’ And  then he closed in his lyrical voice: ‘Mine eyes have seen the glory of  the coming of the Lord.’ The next day he lay dying on the second floor  of the Lorraine Motel, struck in the cheek by an assassin’s bullet.

The  last line that King ever spoke in public came from the song ‘The Battle  Hymn of the Republic,’ written by Julia Ward Howe in 1861. It was a  fitting finale to the life of a great American because the story of the  ‘Battle Hymn’ is the story of the United States. The song, now  approaching its 150th anniversary, is a hallowed treasure and a second  national anthem. The country has turned to it repeatedly in national  crises. The ‘Battle Hymn’ has inspired suffragists and labour  organisers, civil rights leaders and novelists, for example John  Steinbeck in ‘The Grapes of Wrath’.

Since time immemorial the  serpent or snake has been a symbol of the wisdom and truth of the Great  Mother of all life. During the times of the patriarchy with its all-male  Divinity, manifestations of the love, kindness and wisdom of the Great  Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, were  crushed under the boots of oppression and warmongering. Yet, the truth  is not meant to be suppressed forever. It will always be out in the end  and since the arrival of the Age of Aquarius it is emerging with ever  greater clarity.

To me, this song is the epitome of a battle hymn  for our whole world and Martin’s vision of the Promised Land is not  merely for Christians but the whole of humankind. And although this song  is not really my kind of music, the Mormon Tabernacle Choir’s  interpretation never fails to move me to tears whenever I listen to it.  To my mind it’s one of the finest pieces of choral music altogether.  What this song is saying to me is that the religions of our world will  disappear and that the truth of the symbolisms, which has always been  hiding behind the surface words of their sacred texts, will keep  marching on and that forever.

The more humankind’s awakening and  its spiritual rebirth progresses, this truth will be helping our world  to free itself of the yokes of any kind of oppression and exploitation,  especially religious ones. Irrespective of how hard our religions have  always tried to keep us away from the truth, and for as long as they can  get away with it, they surely will attempt to do so, it cannot be  hidden away forever. It is already clearly visible for those whose inner  vision has opened to the higher realities of humankind’s existence.  They have no difficulties understanding that the hidden truths of the  Jesus legend have always been trying to show us that eventually every  one of us will evolve into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves, each  other and our world. One for all and all for one is the motto of the  Aquarian Age that will remain with us, now and forever. Amen

The  religions of our world never brought us peace, merely ever more excuses  for warmongering, violence and crimes against the wellbeing of our race.  Their speaking of peace has always been lip service only. They were  ideal instruments, provided by God and the Angels for wise educational  reasons, for oppressing and exploiting the masses. However, the truth  really is going to bring us the peace we and our world have so richly  deserved. It will happen through increasing numbers of us becoming aware  of God’s true nature and their own, and the high and holy destiny that  awaits every human being at the end of their earthly education, i.e.  through walking in the footsteps of the legendary Master Jesus evolving  into a Christed one and that each in their own right.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Battle Hymn Of The Republic’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of  Snakes’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Twenty-One

If I Can Dream
*_

_*




*_
I dream of a world where 
Lights are burning brighter and 
Birds flying higher in clearer and bluer skies.
If I can dream of such a better land,
Where all human beings walk hand in hand,
Tell me why, oh why should this dream not come true?

If I can dream that there will be
Peace and understanding sometime,
That winds of Heaven shall blow away 
Humankind’s doubts and fears
And take us to the place that’s ruled by 
The Christ Star, the Light of all Lights,
That brings new hope to everyone,
Tell me why, oh why should such a place not appear?

Our world has been lost in clouds 
That held too much rain.
We’ve been trapped in it and troubled by pain.
But as long as we have the strength to dream,
We can redeem ourselves and our world,
Through learning to fly on the wings of 
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth.

Deep in my heart questions are trembling
And I am sure that the answers
Are going to appear somehow,
For through the darkness of our world
The Christ Light beckons and calls us home
Into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own.
And for as long as I can think,
Talk and stand,
Walk and dream, 
I shall believe with all my heart and soul
That my dream is in the process of coming true, 
Right here and now.
Aware that our thoughts create our reality,
Instead of dwelling on the unpleasant things 
In our world,
I enjoy dreaming and thinking of the new Earth
And so do my share of bringing it about.

Walter Earl Brown
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘If I Can Dream’

​The original song was made famous by    Elvis Presley. It was notable for its use of direct quotations of Martin   Luther  King, Jr. Elvis recorded it in June 1968, two months after   King’s  assassination.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged – Part Twenty-Two
*_
_*Searching For God
*_
_*



*_

I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by
Thinking, speaking and acting with
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love,
And simple human kindness.

Thou art that which is good, right and beautiful,
Not only in me but in every human being.
As so far in some of us it only exists in seedform
And a slumbering state,
Helping it to wake up is my task.
Loving and understanding them
Are the only weapons I shall ever need.
They are part of the God aspect of my own being,
Called by some Jesus and others Allah.
My whole being is tuned into the frequencies of
The Highest Forces of life.
Their guidance and protection
Shall forever make me invincible.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Impossible Dream (2)
*_
_*



*_
_ 
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest.
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star._

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Impossible Dream’
​There  is no such thing as a dream that in the fullness of time cannot become a  reality in earthly life. For us as God’s children of the Earth truly  nothing is impossible or out of our reach, if we but ask for it and are  willing to work and try hard enough. Our potential is practically  unlimited and whatever our hearts truly desire, the Universe has always  given us – for better or for worse, so that we may learn from the  results of our requests. As a result of this, whether we like it or not,  the world we presently are taking part in and whose state we have to  endure, is the result of our desires of former lifetimes. Therefore, if  we long for a world that is at peace, where ignorance and fear, trouble  and strife, suffering and pain, hunger and starvation are no longer  known and even death has been overcome, that’s what in due course God  and the Angels will help us to create.

Wise ones, i.e.  sufficiently evolved earthlings, who know about such things, reach out  for the help of the Highest Star and the Greatest Light in the whole of  Creation, the Christ Star. We are in this life to learn how to tune the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds into the intelligence  of Its Universal mind and ask for whatever support we may need in any  enterprise and especially when it comes to creating the new world of our  dreams. Meanwhile, there is nothing for it but to keep on keeping on  with our efforts, safe in the knowledge that in due course our dream  will become a reality on the Earth. May the light of the Christ Star  always be with you, shine upon you and fill your whole being with new  hope, faith and trust that we and our world rest safely in the loving  hands of the Highest.

You may have noticed that I am the kind of  Stargazer who for many years has been occupied not with fortunetelling  but with gazing into the wisdom and truth of the Highest Star and  bringing it down to Earth, so it can be shared with those who are ready  to receive it. I have never been interested in speculations and  prophecies about the Stars or anything else. My only interest is looking  for and finding the truth that with our entry into the Aquarian Ages is  flowing ever more powerfully into the individual and collective  consciousness of our world. Following false beliefs and superstitions,  prejudices and predictions, endless speculations and prophecies, the  wilder and more outrageous the better have been an essential teaching  tool of the Piscean Age. All of these things together have been busily  shovelling away at humankind’s pit of destruction and despair. Having  left the Age of Pisces behind and the bottom of this pit reached, many  are growing tired of speculations and prophecies. I could not agree  more: nothing but the truth is good enough for us now.

To this  day it is sad but true that the wilder and more way out a prophecy is,  the more readily and eagerly it is swallowed by the masses. This is not  surprising because astrologically the mass of people is under the  influence of Cancer, the cardinal Water sign. It represents the soul of  the people and like the soulful individuals born into this sign, the  mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive and pliable, highly psychic  and easily impressed and swayed by just about anything. Like Cancerians,  in times of crises like the present one, when there is increased  vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings floating around in  the mass consciousness, we benefit greatly from making an effort to  think positively and to carefully protect ourselves psychically.

Gullibility  and deception of the self and others, cheating and lying are among the  most negative characteristics of Pisces. They have been among the main  banes of the Piscean Age. Pisces is the other-worldly dreamer who enjoys  making up tales. Less evolved souls born into this sign in the end may  be unable to distinguish reality from imagination and truth from lie, so  much so that eventually they believe the flights of their fantasy are  true. These character traits are waiting to be shed and left behind for  good by all of us, individually and collectively. The time has come when  it’s necessary to make a conscious choice to conduct our lives with  honesty, loyalty and integrity for the task, of whatever nature it may  be, that has been entrusted into our care by the Highest. Our hearts and  souls need to be filled with longing and yearning for a more peaceful  world and an insatiable hunger and thirst for truth, accompanied by a  willingness to do whatever it takes to find it.

Life provided me  with the finest coach for teaching me the value of truth and honesty  anyone could wish for in the form of my eldest sister, a Sun Pisces. She  was a died in the wool liar. As far back as I can remember I hated  being deceived so much that ever since then I have endeavoured to live  with integrity, honestly and truthfully. Looking back from where I am  now I can see that this was the best possible preparation for the task I  am carrying out with my writings.

There are two streams of  thought in the consciousness of our world, a positive and a negative  one. Everything that happens feeds into one or the other. As every bit  of negative thinking and behaviour is part of and feeds into the  negative stream, with the passing of time this has rendered it  increasingly damaging and destructive. False beliefs and prejudices with  the passing of time have been dragging us and our world ever deeper  into a mire of deception. It was filled with the oppression of God’s  truth and the persecutions, warmongering and a general distrust and fear  of life as a result of it. But now at last the time is right for  leaving the negative aspects of life behind, for consciously focussing  our attention on the Highest forces of life and tuning our earthly minds  into theirs.

This is where freedom of choice enters the picture.  Do you personally – never mind what those around you are thinking and  how they are perceiving the matter – wish for the negative and  destructive ways of the past to continue or would you prefer that our  world moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life? The  future of our world lies in the hands of simple folks like you and me.  The more of us together move in the same direction, the more we as a  race grow into an increasingly powerful force. An unknown author said:  ‘Many small people, in many small places, doing many small things can  alter the face of our world.’ This is very true and the seemingly  impossible dream of a peaceful world will in due course become a  reality, for the simple reason that God and the Angels will be working  with us and helping us to bring it into being.

First in line of  the deceptions of the Piscean Age is the notion that the story of the  life of Jesus should be taken literally, that it represents an account  of historical events that actually took place, and that the young and  powerful hero of this tale once really walked in our midst. When one  considers the many esoteric meanings that had to be hidden behind the  legend’s surface words, one cannot help admiring it as one of the finest  examples of storytelling ever. The skill and imagination with which  they have been tucked away, the ingenuity with which the manifold  initiations all God’s children of the Earth eventually have to undergo  were woven into the rich tapestry of this tale, allows us glimpses into  the inspiration and guiding hand of the Highest planes of life, the  Christ Circle, behind this magnificent opus.

The wealth of wisdom  and truth that hides behind the parables and fables of the Jesus story,  the metaphors and symbolisms that were deftly woven into its rich  tapestry have their origin in the older traditions and civilizations of  earthly life. The most recent of them was the Egyptian one. The skilful  way these things were taken over and presented in the form of a  completely new story reveal the loving hands of a true Master, whose  name was not Jesus, but the Master at the head of the Angels and Master  serving the Spirit of the Universal Christ.

Declaring that every  word of the Jesus story is infallibly true reminds me of Goebbels, 29  October 1897 – 1 May 1945, a German politician and Minister for  Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf  Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. To my mind,  nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age better than the  following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep  repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be  maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from  the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus  becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to  repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus  by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

Having  been born on the 29th October, Goebbels during that particular lifetime  was a double Scorpio. All those born on the twenty-ninth day of any  month are under the rulership of this sign. The life’s work and  ‘achievement’ of Goebbels as an incarnation of evil presents us with one  of the finest descriptions of the lowest evolutionary stage of  Scorpio’s development, the scorpion with its lust for stinging, hurting  and creating mischief for people. The scorpion is an animal in the order  Scorpiones, under the class Arachnida, which makes them a distant  cousin of spiders. During lifetimes in this sign it is potentially  possible for human souls to reach three different levels of  consciousness, each one of which carries its own symbolism.

Recommended Reading:
‘The Sun In Scorpio’
​ 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​ 






​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Only Reliable Oracle
*_






​The  deeper we move into the Aquarian Age people, the more people throughout  our world are receiving their guidance from the higher and highest  planes of life in the form of spiritual writings of many different  kinds. No longer is it a privileged few here and there, in one church or  another in different parts of our planet, who are receiving the  blessing of a fresh inflow of the Great Mother’s sacred wisdom and  truth.As part of the natural renewal  process of the spiritual evolution of our world, the holy breath of the  Christ Spirit is descending ever more powerfully into all aspects of  earthly life. Training ourselves to become still in mind and body is the  best way of opening our consciousness and developing the ability of  getting in touch with Its realms, which until recently had to remain  inaccessible to the majority of us earthlings. Only in a state of  meditation and in the stillness and silence of the inner levels of life  can and does the Highest reveal Itself and Its truth to us.

If we  earnestly and sincerely desire to find the truth about the inner  mysteries of life, it is necessary to reflect deeply on the simple  happenings of their daily lives in the world around us. When we are  searching for God’s wisdom and truth it is best to start by looking into  our own hearts. It is in the communications with all our fellow  creatures and by observing nature that it is most likely that we shall  find what we are seeking. This may happen in many simple ways. For  example, whilst walking along a road we could suddenly stand in front of  a door and sense that something is drawing us to find what we have been  looking for here.

One fine day a book that never interested us  before could be drawn to our attention. A friend may recommend it or we  see it displayed in a shop window. Maybe we hear about it in some other  way, but somehow we feel that this publication has to tell us something  of importance. When we read the book, we realise that it was our inner  guidance that helped us find it. On other occasions we might go within  to ask our Highest Self a question. To our disappointment answer doesn’t  come straight away, but later in a moment when we least expect it, it  comes through a comment someone makes on the radio, on TV or in the  movies. It makes us feel as if an inner light had been switched on and  we sense, feel and know beyond any doubt: ‘This is what I wanted to  know!’ Happenings of this nature are signs of the support of the  invisible ones who at all times are beavering away behind all earthly  life.

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of  light work in mysterious ways. Wise ones pay attention when they  perceive one of their signals that something of value is waiting to be  found by them. That is all any one of us has to do whenever we are  searching for answers and explanations. It is essential that we do so in  the right way and the right place, staying alert at all times and ever  on the lookout what the things of the physical world can tell us about  God and the spirit world in the background of our earthly existence.  Open and attentive to sensing the presence of the Angels who never leave  us, we do well to pay attention to the voice of our inner Master. It  can be perceived even when we are part of a crowd, but removed from the  disturbances of the material world, it is much easier to listen to the  small still voice of the wise one, the living God or guru within.

In  my view, paying attention to this authority is the only safe way of  discerning truth from untruth and what is right or wrong for us in any  given moment. This aspect of our nature is the only truly reliable  oracle in the whole of Creation. It has always been there for us, but it  takes a long time until our earthly self finally awakens to the fact  that it possesses an extremely active and valuable inner life.  Subconsciously it has always been trying to guide and protect us, as  much as the conscious part of our being paid attention to its voice.  Without knowing of its existence that is difficult, but things are  looking up as soon as we awaken into our spirit nature and we begin to  consciously tap into our inner guidance. Then at last it can protect and  advise us properly through the inevitable ups and downs of life.

Our  inner life can be accessed and entered, though not without permission.  And when we finally learn to knock at its door, we find to our amazement  that sound advice and great wisdom is freely available whenever it is  required. That’s why St. Matthew 7:7-8 tells us: ‘Ask and it shall be  given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and it shall be opened to  you. For whoever asks, receives and he who seeks, finds and to them who  knock, the door is opened.’ There comes a time in everyone’s life when  we find it no longer hard to accept that everything that exists on the  physical plane of life is there to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding of ourselves and the purpose and meaning of our existence,  which is evolution.

Wise ones who know that the inner teacher is  the only one who really knows everything and has the answers to all the  questions any one of us in earthly life may ever care to ask, no longer  look for the answers to their questions in the prophecies of the  soothsayers of our world. They prefer to follow the advice of Martin  Luther King, a wise Sun Capricorn, who said: ‘The time is always right  to do what is right.’ And to do what is right that’s what our inner  guidance reliably tells us in any given moment. We ignore its advice to  our detriment. If it says: ‘This feels right and that feels wrong,’ we  do well to act accordingly.
 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Doing The Right Things*_







People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius
 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of All Inspiration
*_
​ _*




*_​ My life’s experiences have taught me how  astrology, the Divine science, can provide us with a better  understanding of the processes of our present existence and how this  knowledge can considerably ease our passage through it. I would not have  taken any further interest this subject if it was nothing but fortune  telling. What attracted me to it like a magnet was its higher esoteric  side that relates to the evolution and development of the individual and  collective human psyche, the soul. Once I had started writing about the  meaning behind the astrological concepts, ever more insights came to  me. As time went by, it became increasingly clear to me that in contrast  to the attempts at astrological fortunetelling that have been made  throughout the ages, the astrology my inner teacher was helping me to  find and develop works with ideas that have their origin on the highest  levels of life. 

This raises the question: where does any inspiration we receive, as  human beings on the Earth plane, actually come from? With the help of  our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, God and the  Angels have always been trying to show us intuitively the right way of  going about things. They are the small still voice of humankind’s  individual and collective conscience, which for a long time has been  ignored to our detriment. Now at last, ever more of us are becoming  aware of the preciousness of their inner guidance and are willing to  follow it.

The earthly mind of every human being is a receiver/transmitter station  for the ideas that are constantly flowing from the highest levels of  life into our earthly existence. The knowledge that comes from there is  available to all who are ready to receive and understand it. And because  it is given free of charge, in my view they do not belong to any  individual person but to everybody. Every human being’s small still  inner voice of consciousness is one of the manifestations of the  Highest. The flow of my inspiration can be sparked by anything in my  daily life. Fresh ideas and insights frequently arrive from where I  would least expect them. I suspect that, if one went out looking for  them, they would refuse to come. Frequently, I feel motivated to take a  thought or an idea that was first given through someone else, a step or  two further. 

I have never been one for swallowing things blindly. Whenever I come  across some spiritual knowledge that is new to me, my inner guidance  tells me whether it is true or false. Only when in my heart of hearts I  know that something makes sense, when I can verify with my own eyes,  inner and/or outer, that it is true, am I willing to take it on board. I  only share it with others when I feel that in some way it could be of  interest and help to them. I have always found that the more of my  insights I give away, the more fresh ones come flooding in – it’s quite  magical and also extremely hard work.

During the early stages of my work, when I had been writing about one  theme or another and maybe thought what emerged was a bit too daring and  way out, time and again it happened that after a while someone else’s  insights into the same subject quite naturally came my way. Usually they  came through one of White Eagle’s teachings in Stella Polaris, the  magazine of the White Eagle Lodge. They always felt like the Universe’s  way of reassuring me that what my inner teacher told me – wrote through  me – was all right and meant to be given to others. 

Some might say such happenings are coincidences. How does one explain  them? As we know by now, there is no such thing as coincidences and  accidents and everything has purpose and meaning. That we fail to  recognise them for what they are, as we often do, does not mean they  don’t exist. My feeling is that these things happen because, as  mentioned earlier, at least potentially we are all channels of  communication, receiver and transmitter stations, for the wisdom of the  Highest. This is how, whenever the time is right for its appearance, a  fresh amount of the Source’s wisdom and knowledge is seeded into the  individual and collective consciousness of our world. 

They are meant to be received, worked with, explored and then  distributed by those who are sufficiently evolved for playing this part.  That’s how, from the beginning of humankind’s appearance in earthly  life, ever more spiritual knowledge from the water-bearer, the  intellectual aspect of the Great Father/Mother of all life, has  gradually been flowing into our world. With the passing of time,  increasing numbers of earth-bound spirit/souls have been trained by God  and the Angels to tune their earthly minds into the frequencies of their  consciousness, so they can be used as receiver/transmitter stations for  fresh spiritual knowledge. Those who are no longer required to provide  this service are free to move on to continue their studies on the higher  and eventually highest levels of life. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘A Selection Of White Eagle Teachings’
•    ‘About White Eagle’

 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Created In God’s Image*_

_*




*_
 Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
You created us in Your image and placed us on the Earth, 
So that in the course of many lifetimes
We should evolve and grow ever more like You. 
Your powers are also in us, 
Please show us how to master and handle 
Them safely and responsibly,
Following Your will and wishes, not ours. 

You granted us the gift of our present lifetime, 
So our earthly self can at last become aware of its true nature.
The wisdom of the Mother’s love from time to time gave us 
New myths and legends that brought us ever closer to this discovery.
This included the tales like the ones of Uranus and Gaia,
The Lords Krishna and Buddha,
Abraham and Moses, Jesus and the Virgin Mary, 
And many others whose traces are lost in the mists of time.

The latest one, the Jesus legend, you gave us as a metaphor
And to illustrate all human soul’s predestined pathway through life.
It reveals to us the initiations all of us have to experience,
To evolve into a Master and Christed one,
Each in their own right.
 Through the death of the man on the cross
You showed us that our life, too, 
Is an absolute continuum 
That has neither beginning nor end. 

For all these things we give thanks and praise to You,
Because now the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
Your only born Son/Daughter, is calling all of us
To make the Jesus story a reality in earthly life
By carrying out the work
For which You created us and brought us into being, 
In the first place and now into our present existence. 

You are our true Father/Mother and the spark of
The Christ spirit is stirring from its slumbers 
And coming alive in ever more human hearts.
In Your presence and Your holy name,
We enter into our mediations and quiet reflections
On the beauty and wonder of Your Creation
And what great honour it is to be allowed 
To take part in it.

You are the Source of all inspiration
And we pray that all our thoughts and ideas
Should have their origin in You
And be for the highest good and the greatest joy of all.
Please show us ways of conducting the gift of life 
You have bestowed upon us to worship and adore You,
Your love and Your glory, 
So that enriched with the learning of all our lifetimes,
We return into the conscious awareness
Of our oneness with You.

Amen

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Telling A Truth From A Lie
*_






​Through  the inner connection with the Source of our being in the fullness of  time every one of us will eventually gain access to all Its wisdom and  knowledge. The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth during which it is  going to flow with ever increasing strength into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. With this the ability of  distinguishing between right and wrong, and telling a truth from a lie  is becoming of ever greater importance. But how shall we go about it?

Any  kind of information causes within us a reaction from the world of our  feelings whether something is right or wrong. This applies in particular  to fresh spiritual knowledge that we are finding along the pathway of  our present lifetime. The more we tune into our inner guidance, the wise  one or living God within, the more clearly we receive its signals that  what we are hearing or reading is either in keeping with the Source’s  wisdom or not. This is our own built-in lie detector, which every human  spirit/soul possesses, at least potentially. Once the inner connection  with our Highest or God Self has been re-established, constant practice  helps this aspect of our nature to grow ever more powerful. Eventually,  it gets so strong that, at all times and in all situations, the  resonance from the depths of our own being tells us quite reliably where  we stand with regard to what is before us.

Jesus is but one of  the many symbols of the wise one or living God within everybody. It is  the only truly reliable and trustworthy teacher and guru in the whole of  Creation and that is its way of teaching us earthlings the art of  discernment. The higher or God aspect of our nature is part of the  Christ and its home is on the highest levels of life, it is the Christ.  And that’s the constant companion who has always guided and protected us  and forever will continue to do so, on the earthly plane of life just  as much as anywhere else in the whole of Creation, wherever our future  studies and explorations may be taking us. This aspect of our being  knows us, its earthly counterpart, better than we shall ever do. It is  familiar with all our needs and especially the spiritual ones. Through  it we intuitively receive the wisdom and knowledge of the Highest that  is right for us.

This wise one within decides how much of it we  are capable of digesting at any given stage of our development. It knows  when we are ready to find out more, then brings it to us and helps us  to understand it. And that’s how it comes about that some of us to this  day are completely satisfied with believing that Jesus Christ is a  historical figure, who once really did walk the Earth. The revelation  that the story of the Master’s life is but a legend only comes our way  when we have evolved sufficiently and are mature enough to cope with the  truth. Only then are we ready to grasp that Jesus represents the  archetypal God-man, the Highest or Christ part of everybody’s own being,  who from the moment of our creation has been waiting to wake from its  slumbering state and come alive in us.

This explains the  necessity for updating and upgrading the spiritual knowledge that God  and the Angels gave to our world from time to time. New religions and  belief systems then emerge that are intended to move us, individually  and collectively, another step forwards on the evolutionary pathway that  eventually returns every human spirit/soul into the fully conscious  awareness of its own Divinity and oneness with our Creator, the Great  Father/Mother of all life. Their own born Son/Daughter is the Universal  Christ, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights. Every one of us is a  spark of this light.

That’s how what once was considered to be  the truth, in the light of humankind’s moving forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life that, which for all of us with the  passing of time, brings a better comprehension of such things, becomes  not an untruth or a lie, but merely an outdated belief. Discarding the  old ones about us and our world, our place and role in it, takes a long  time. Initially there is a great inner resistance against this, but  gradually the new revelations sink ever deeper into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. For all of us there eventually  comes the moment when we can see for ourselves how the false beliefs we  are legging to of are taking us home into the awareness of our true  nature. This process of deep inner soul healing each one of us has to  work their own way through and when we are healing, our whole world  heals with us.

One of the laws of Creation is that new things can  only be born when something old has outlived its usefulness and is  therefore ready to die, destroyed and recycled because nothing in the  whole of Creation is ever wasted. For example, the cells and atoms of  physical matter rearrange themselves and are transformed by the Highest  into different lifeforms. Something similar happens to ideas and  principles. They too have to be allowed sufficient time and space to die  a natural death, so they can be shed when their time for doing so has  come. As time goes by, they transform themselves into new and more  positive and constructive ways of thinking and believing and perceiving  things.

In particular this applies to many of our world’s current  viewpoints that to this day are based on nothing more than  superstitions and false beliefs. Never forget that thinking is the most  powerful force in the whole of the Universe and that what we think  today, we shall be tomorrow. Nature abhors a vacuum and if we think that  with every small bit of empty space that is created in our individual  and collective consciousness whenever someone lets go of another one of  their false beliefs, it instantly fills with the healing energies of the  Highest, then that is what really happens. So, let’s get on with it.

Last  but not least, to paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our  world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in anything simply  because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured  by many or you have found it written in the religious books of your  world or you received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe  in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations.  When you find, after careful observation and analysis, that something  agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit  of all, accept it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it  become your spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take  away from you.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Truth About Truth’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Little Wooden Head With Eyes That Shine’

 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​ 





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ignorance And Fear
*_
​ _*




*_​ Titus Livius, 64 or 59 BC – AD 17 wrote:  ‘We fear things in proportion to our ignorance.’ I share this view and  believe that every ill that exists in our world has been created and is  perpetuated by the twin scourges of ignorance and fear. Up to the  present time they have been the two most troublesome, retarding and  destructive influences for humankind. To my mind they have been barring  us from finding and getting in touch with our true nature and reality  for far too long. They have thus rendered our transformation from a  purely earthly being into a spiritual one and robbed us of the serenity  and peace of mind of knowing that we and our world at all times are  resting safely in God’s hand. 

On top of all that they deny us the contentment and happiness as well as  the ability to enjoy and make the most of our earthly sojourns, when in  truth every one of God’s children of the Earth has a right to find  these things. For long enough now ignorance has been hiding from us our  true nature and relationship with the Highest. It has kept us away from  discovering and connecting with our true self that is hidden behind or  underneath our earthly personality. 

Divine wisdom decreed that it should be so, because only through the  absence of something can we grow to recognise and learn its value and  appreciate it. Therefore, it has been for wise reason that our fears  kept us away from God’s truth for so long. But now that the Age of  Aquarius is with us our race has reached the evolutionary point when we  are increasingly ready to shed all our fears. Through an ever increasing  understanding of God’s truth and knowing where to look for it, namely  to the living God within instead of outer authorities, ignorance ceases  to be a hindrance to our life.

The religions of our world have splendidly fulfilled the role of keeping  us away from God and the wisdom and truth of the Divine. The time for  this is over now that ever more of us are receiving their information  from more reliable sources and have learnt look towards their inner  guidance to tell them the truth from a lie. That’s why religions are  fading more and more into the background of human consciousness, as you  can see for yourself everywhere. It is saddening that to this day some  insist on going to war over a God they fail to understand and perceive  as a force outside themselves rather than an inner reality that is part  of every human being and whose handling is everyone’s own  responsibility. Take heart, they too will wake up from their slumbers  when the time for it has come.

Down the ages the fear of a God whom we failed to understand has driven  and still does drive some of God’s children of the Earth to wars and  persecution. Fear of the future and the unknown, which is in fact  knowable if one knows how to look for it in the right place, made people  follow these religions. A case of the blind leading the blind, if ever  there was one. But, I believe with all my heart and soul – better still,  I feel intuitively and know – that the days of such happenings are  counted because of the simple fact that increasing numbers of us are now  going in search of the truth. 

Having been a fearful person all my life, getting rid of ignorance and  the fears it causes is a concern that is most dear to my heart. It has  become the quest of my life and every part of my work is dedicated to  ridding our world of these destructive aspects of the human predicament.  But how to go about it? Well, wisdom has built into our nature that we  are only afraid of and feel threatened by things for as long as we are  unfamiliar with them. 
Getting to know you,
Getting to know all about you,
Getting to like you,
Getting to know you like me.

From ‘The King And I’
Rodgers and Hammerstein
​ The only way of learning to like and  love anything is through studying it and finding out as much as possible  about it. That applies to astrology as much as to anything else. At the  time the Bible was written, astrology was frowned upon as a mode of  fortune telling and as such, the church did not approve of it. As much  as I love and appreciate astrology, in principle I do agree that it is  unwise to have our lives guided by soothsayers. After all, we have been  granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth so that we may learn  to trust the guidance and protection of our Highest or God Self. Wisdom  saw to it that at the time the Bible came into being we were not yet to  know that this cannot be supplied by forces that are outside of  ourselves. It was too early to find out in those days that this is the  realm of the living God, who dwells within every human soul. It is the  small still voice of conscience who communicates with us through what is  known as our sixth sense or intuition. 

For anyone who works seriously and conscientiously with astrology it is  the Divine science. As a gift from the Highest that is sacred and holy,  they handle it with the respect and love it deserves. If you are  familiar with other parts of my writings, you may also come to the  conclusion that astrology can be something very different from what is  commonly found in newspapers and magazines. I hope that this will  provide you with an incentive for finding out more about the Divine  science and what it can do for you. As to this day, a great deal of  nonsense is written and said about astrology, listening to the reactions  of your inner guidance, the small still voice of conscience, is of the  utmost importance when reading something about this topic. 
Recommended Reading:
‘Fear-Less Now’
By Ingrid Bacci

A valuable lifehelp and a must for all who feel fear.
And doesn’t everybody, if only occasionally?
​ 
 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Nature And Our Own
*_
_*




*_​I  believe that we have been granted the gift of another lifetime at this  particular time so that we may find a new understanding of God’s nature  and our own. For me the best way of approaching such an immense and  delicate topic is with the help of astrological concepts. So that’s what  we are going to do in this chapter. Let’s start with the fact that  everything is of God and that God is everywhere. Nothing in the whole of  Creation is beyond or out of the reach of God’s power. God to me is the  Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only  born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all  lights and the Sun of all Suns.

We were created in God’s image  and everything that is in God is therefore also in us. The power aspect  of God and us, women and men alike, is masculine; it expresses itself  through Fire and Air. The Goddess is its feminine counterpart; she is  the devotional, sensitive, feeling aspect of God and the soul of the  whole of Creation. Through the feminine elements of Earth and Water, the  Mother yields to and shapes herself in response to the creative ideas  and impulses she receives from the Father, the masculine aspects of Fire  and Air. Fire represents the first spark of creation, the creative  idea. It is transmitted through the Air element, a symbolism for the  mental faculties of the Highest Mind; our own small earthly mind is an  integral part of it.

 Even God,  and by that I mean its masculine aspect, cannot create anything on its  own. God needs his Goddess as much as she needs him; the same is true  for the feminine and the masculine parts of our nature. To create new  worlds and populate them, God and Goddess on the highest levels of life  lovingly work together in harmonious and peaceful co-operation, by  silently responding to each other’s wishes. This creative principle  applies to all levels of our world and all worlds. To bring into being  the badly needed and desired new and peaceful world, each must make  their own contribution and do their share of the healing work this  requires. The first visible sign that this is happening in our world on  the outer level of life is that the genders are beginning to recognise  and respect their own and each other’s true value as beloved children of  the Universe. It is necessary to accept and bring together all aspects  of our nature, so they can learn to work together peacefully and  harmoniously, the way they do in our Creator.

The  same as God and Goddess cannot exist without each other, we – the  children of the Earth – are lopsided and unable to function properly for  as long as we are only acting on one aspect of our nature, i.e. the  feminine or the masculine. Everybody has a sleeping partner inside who  is waiting to be tapped into consciously, so that by coming alive we  shall become whole. The feminine is the guiding, caring and nurturing  presence that protects all lifeforms in all worlds. When the masculine  element Fire, together with its companion Air, is left to its own  devices without the restraining, softening and cooling influence of the  feminine elements Earth and Water, their counterpart, it is bereft of  all feelings and becomes increasingly destructive. Warring nations at  each other’s throats, inventing ever more devilish contraptions of  destruction bear witness to the truth of this.

The  masculine Fire sign Sagittarius rules vast topics like higher education  of all kinds, among them religions and philosophies. Fire in this sign  is of a spiritual nature and is said to burn mellower than in the other  Fire signs. Do not be deceived by this though! Although the fire burns  in a different way in Sagittarius, it can turn into the most destructive  one of all. By the time it reaches this sign, even an unevolved soul  has its learning from the Aries and Leo experiences under its belt. When  the Sagittarian fire unites itself with the negative aspects of these  two signs, the result can be worked out on two fingers; it can be an  especially lethal combination in the context of religions. Just look at  the state of our world now and see for yourself how the push, drive,  enthusiasm, over-confidence, arrogance and intolerance of Aries, ruled  by Mars, the God of war, comes together with the abundance of creative  ideas of Leo. When one takes a look at the weapon arsenal of our world,  it’s not hard to recognise what happened when they were applied to  thinking of ever more sophisticated ways of destroying each other.

To  this day, there is much evidence in our world that a small amount of  knowledge is indeed a dangerous thing. All along it seems to have been  very much part of unevolved human nature that having got hold of one  small corner of God’s truth, we believe to have found the answer to  everything. In such cases the Sagittarian fire may express itself as  religious fanaticism that is willing to go on the rampage and turn us  into a crusader. Carried away by the missionary zeal of our still  limited vision of life we then allow ourselves to be guided by the dogma  and creed of religions, whose teachings could have long lost most of  their validity for the times we live in. Either we choose such a belief  system consciously in this lifetime or, unbeknown to our earthly self  now, we do so before physical birth in the world of spirit. Another  expression is the priest who blesses those who go to war and the weapons  for maiming, killing and suppressing others.

The  human spirit in both genders, without its soul, is masculine. It is in  this world to become familiar with all its aspects and learn their wise  handling. First and foremost it must get to know the destructiveness of  its nature, and that pain is the result when any of God’s creatures is  hurt. The best way of demonstrating this is through having to spend as  many lifetimes in physicality as it takes to learn this. Every spirit  and its soul must spend time on the Earth plane and move about in a  physical body, an extremely delicate and sensitive vehicle, so each can  find out through their own experiences that this body gets hurt easily  and, at the extreme end of the scale, can be killed and lost for good.

That  is why time and again, a new physical body has to be created through  souls who are already on the Earth plane. Into it enters a spirit,  equipped with its own soul that is capable of absorbing and retaining  the knowledge and understanding that is gained; through them it grows  and expands.  There is no way of imbibing life’s most vital lessons,  like getting to know the meaning of pain or death and dying, than at  times finding ourselves alternatively at the giving and the receiving  end of painful experiences.

Will and  power are the masculine aspects of God; wisdom and love are their  feminine counterpart, the Goddess. In inexperienced souls the masculine  is likely to still express itself in an unrestrained lust for power, no  matter what the cost. For as long as the soul is still lost in the  darkness of its ignorance of its own true nature and spiritual  requirements, it seeks to wield power over others by dominating and  suppressing them. Those who are in some way weaker, dependent, helpless  and therefore unable to put up any serious resistance are particularly  at risk, especially children and animals.

If only those who to  this day see their only role in life as dishing out suffering to all and  sundry, knew what kind of Karma they are so happily creating for  themselves and that in due course every bit of it is sure to return to  them. Yet, let’s not sit in judgement over any one of them, but forgive  them as we too must have been through such experiences, because no-one  can learn our lessons for us.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Angel In Disguise
*_






There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see.
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you.
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem of your true nature
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of truth
And its shadows cease to exist.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Solitude*_

_*





*_​The older I get, the more I feel the  need for periods of solitude to reflect on the fact that in truth every  human being is a spark of the great light, the Universal Christ.  Therefore, all of us are beloved children of the great Father/Mother of  all life, each one an eternal and immortal being. I believe that without  this knowledge it is impossible to deal constructively with the harvest  of the seeds that our lower earthly self, in its ignorance of its true  nature, so generously scattered far and wide in previous lifetimes. 

For every human being eventually comes the time for accepting the lower  self’s fears and anxieties, and starting to work on overcoming and  leaving them behind. The first step on this journey is finding love and  forgiveness for ourselves for setting the wheels of the things that are  happening to us in motion. This then needs to be extended to those who  are trespassing against us. They and the way we once were have to be  lifted into the light and warmth of our own Christ nature. Developing it  and learning to love and forgive God’s way is the ultimate goal of  everybody’s earthly education. 

To my mind there are two different types of solitude. The first one is a  flight from those who have hurt and wounded us. Because we have no idea  why they behaved towards us the way they did, it is not really solitude  but loneliness we are seeking to separate ourselves from the offenders.  As so far we have nowhere else we can turn to, we are left alone with  our sadness, pain and bruised sensitivities. At this stage of our  development earthly life is nothing but a cold and lonesome, unfair and  unjust affair where bolts of misfortune can strike good people like  flashes of lightening out of the blue without them knowing why. It’s a  very frightening place where most people don’t know what the future may  hold in store for them, where no-one truly loves us and cares for us. We  could be no more wrong with these assumptions because in truth every  one of us is loved and cared for most tenderly. God and the Angels never  leave us. It’s just that for many lifetimes we are unaware of their  presence. 

But fortunately, every earthling eventually reaches the point when our  spiritual nature wakes up from its slumbering state. Our inner doors  then begin to creak open the slightest bit to allow small chinks of  light, in the form of God’s wisdom and truth, to penetrate our  consciousness. Time to realise God’s true nature and our own and  discovering that God and the Angels have always been and forever will be  as much part of us as we of them. They do not interfere unnecessarily  with anyone because they want us to discover and develop our inner  resources and strengths. 

Nonetheless, they are always willing to guide and protect us and help us  find our way through our present existence. The crucial point is that  their assistance does not come uninvited to anyone but has to be asked  for. That’s why the Bible tells us in St. Matthew 7:7-8: ‘Ask and it  will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be  opened to you. Everyone who asks receives, the one who seeks finds and  to those who knock, the door is going to be opened.’ Without knocking at  the door to our inner world in some way, gaining access to it is  impossible. Prayers and meditations are the keys for removing the bolt  that for a long time has been protecting it against intrusions from our  earthly self.

The second type of solitude consciously connects us with the wise one or  living God within, the higher aspect of our own and everybody else’s  nature. Aware of its oneness with God and everything in the whole of  Creation, this part of our being knows the way of all things and  therefore knows the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. We  discover that the spiritual background of our earthly existence is  teeming with lifeforms that are invisible to earthly eyes, but once we  have become aware of their presence, we can sense them.

We discover that on the inner level our trespassers are part of and at  one with us, just the same as everybody is at one with their Creator,  and everything that exists in our world and all others. Through this  restoration of our inner connectedness the earthly self heals together  and consciously unites itself with the spirit/soul of its heavenly  counterpart. This is the healing that cannot be found anywhere else. We  then know that, independent of what may still have to happen in earthly  life for the redemption of everybody’s most ancient karmic debts,  including our own, nobody is our enemy. On the inner level we have  always remained brother/sisters and that blessed state will forever  continue. 

Nothing is good enough for us now but bringing forth, from deep within  our own being, the highest and noblest qualities of our God or Christ  nature and developing them. For all of us the only things that are of  true and eternal value are kindness and friendliness, patience and  tolerance towards all forms of life, as well as honesty and truth,  loyalty and integrity in all our dealings with the world around us.  These qualities are not merely second but first nature to us now. By  practising them in every one of our daily encounters, we assimilate them  into our character and make them our own.

And that, with every passing day, brings us closer to fulfilling the  high and holy destiny that ultimately awaits every human being, which is  evolving into a spiritual Master and a Christed one, in our own right.  This means a person who has mastered and is in charge of the drives and  urges of its lower earthly nature. The God-man Jesus is the symbol of  this aspect of every human being’s nature. The story of his life was  designed by God and the Angels as a legend that familiarises us with the  different stages of our earthly educational journey of a thousand miles  and the initiations each one of them brings with it. And like any other  voyage this one starts with just one step – in the right direction and  that is forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
Recommended Reading:

·        ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’​·        ‘From Darkness Into Light’
·        ‘Away In A Manger’
· ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Our Relationship With Mother Earth
*_
_*




*_
​Humankind’s  relationship with its home planet has been crying out to be healed for a  very long time. A most commendable contribution was made by Vivienne de  Watteville in her travelogue ‘Speak to the Earth’, first published by  Methuen in 1935. At the age of twenty-eight, Vivienne spent five months  in Africa. She went with the intention of befriending and photographing  the animals, instead of shooting them, which was the fashion in those  days. This book is one of the most deeply moving and inspiring ones I  have come across and I would like to share a few extracts from it with  you here.

In her closing paragraphs p.328-329 Vivienne has the  following message from Mother Earth for humankind. Words in square  brackets are my additions: ‘At the root of all our lives is a great and  terrifying loneliness, from which first or last there is no escape [the  only relief we can find from it lies within]. Yet, by going out [into  the wilderness] to meet it halfway, one discovers that its terrors are  illusory. Solitude is an ally; there is nothing to fear, for truly  ‘Nature never did betray the heart that loves her’. With infinite and  loving patience she reassured me over and over – with symbols brighter  than words: ‘You are not a stranger walking the Earth to clutch at this  friendship or that, [or] to be comforted. As surely as you will return  to me at last, so surely while you live am I interwoven with every fibre  [of my being with yours].

‘You are never lost or alone, so long  as you can claim kinship with everything that is. You are no more alone  than the river is alone or the mountains are alone or anything in the  Universe, for you are part of the whole and not a single unit of  nothing, aimlessly drifting. Don’t build up the walls of loneliness  about your spirit. Keep flowing, so that every day you can come out and  meet yourself in the sky’s reflection or the dew lying in petals or any  other natural thing. Renew yourself in these things; identify yourself  with them; for all is fashioned from the same material, shaped by the  same inspiration and animated by the same life breath.’

‘Earth  and spirit proclaim with a thousand tongues the unity of the spirit. It  is not life, nor fate, nor providence that is unkind, but we ourselves  who persist in dividing instead of uniting. The same love of dividing  that makes us cut ourselves into fifty religious sects, all seeking one  and the same Truth; or that makes for the sifting and sorting into  different social layers; or divides us into different political parties;  or nation versus nation.

‘It is this same mania for dividing and  separating that finally revenges itself upon the individual. Yet we are  – after all – only superficially divided. Spirit will ever be like  mercury, ready to run together again at the first opportunity. Nature  may [seem to] be cruel contradiction – life for ever warring against  life – but her ultimate message is the friendship of God. Secure in that  friendship, we cannot be afraid. Life is the glorious experiment, and  death the great adventure, when the mists shall at last lift long enough  for us to see clearly [again].’

Page 314: ‘The Divine law, the  Divine force and the Divine protection are all there, but the idea is  too big for most of us to grasp. [It is like] The frog trying to give an  idea of the size of a bull, and bursting with the effort. Our [earthly]  minds being the size of frogs, the fear of bursting compels us to  reduce everything else to the size of frogs also. It is a great  simplification, but the things themselves remain the size of bulls or  elephants or Himalayas, and it is only the link between them and our own  vision that is needed. [The realisation that we all are spirit, and  that the elephant, you and me, all things and beings are God is that  link.]’

The adventures, as well as her impressions and insights  Vivienne shares with us in her book are as valid, topical and poignant  today, as they are sure to have been when they were written. For example  on p.302: ‘Earth’s teaching [during Vivienne’s time in Africa] was  always that the inevitable must be endured. It is our own fault if we  suffer more than our due of pain, because we rebel against it; or dwell  too much upon the thought of it.’

Page 288: ‘Returning to myself  again – that circumscribed little prison – I thought: on the one hand I  am nothing; on the other I am fire, strength, love itself, because I  also am IT. As a single individual, [I am] less than the dust; as a part  of the whole, [I am] strong as the hills and endless as the stars. Each  of us is revolving like one of those spheres in space, moving at his  own speed, carrying with them the atmosphere of their own thoughts and  individuality. Things from without filter through, but not without some  measure taking the colour of this atmosphere, or being distorted by it.  To hear, see and feel them truly, it is necessary to project a part of  oneself outside the mist and the hum of these revolutions, into the  utter stillness of space.’

Page 319: ‘The things round me were  ever trying to tell me something more, gently toppling over theory and  leading me back to first principles. Not philosophy but simplicity. I  missed much, for nothing is harder than to unlearn one’s preconceived  ideas. [Ideally,] One should start [each day] off fresh without any.  Things may be quite different from what they seem or from how we see  them. As Montaingne wrote: ‘When I play with my cat to amuse her, how do  I know that it is not she who is trying to amuse me?’

Charlotte  Bronte was a natural philosopher, if ever there was one. She was born 21.  April 1816, a Sun Taurus who – by the time she wrote ‘Shirley’ had  learnt her Sun sign’s main lesson, the one of ownership. For example on  page 522: ‘I believe – I daily find it proved – that we can get nothing  in this world worth keeping, not so much as a principle or a conviction,  except out of purifying flame or through strengthening peril. We err,  we fall, we are humbled; then we walk more carefully. We greedily eat  and drink poison out of the gilded cup of vice or from the beggar’s  wallet of avarice. We are sickened, degraded; everything good in us  rebels against us; our souls rise bitterly indignant against our bodies;  there is a period of civil war; if the soul has strength, it conquers  and rules thereafter.’ That is as beautiful a description of the  struggle between the human small earthly self and its counterpart, our  Highest of God Self, as ever came my way.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing The Earth





*_​ Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Mother Earth
*_






Our planet is a manifestation
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself
As physical beings through us.
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers,
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources.
Through us and our efforts
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace.

Thanks and praise be to Thee,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love,
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.​
Mother  Earth can heal herself and that is what she is doing in parts of our  world that have been abandoned by humankind as being too toxic or in  other ways no longer suitable for human habitation. The Highest Forces  in the spiritual background of our world are in charge of the  development of each one of us and our world. Whenever something is  recovering that has been damaged by humankind’s ignorance, it is a sign  that God and the Angels are not going to allow us to ruin and destroy  our planet forever. That is why, each time humans have retreated from  over-exploited areas, they work exceedingly hard to restore its former  beauty.

And how much you are doing for the healing of our world?  Every effort one of us makes towards Mother Earth’s wellbeing counts. It  is a valuable contribution towards her salvation as well as our own  redemption and salvation. There is a great deal that can be done in many  small ways that start with recycling whenever possible, living modestly  and refusing to over-consume, thus avoiding to lean too heavily on our  planet’s precious resources.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hold Your World*_








Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.


* * *

​‘When our interest in the  religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,  dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right  things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’
Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Beam of Starlight*_

A message from the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
in the whole of Creation





​All  things are possible when, guided and protected by God and the Angels,  we are working with the light of the Christ Star. To counteract the  spreading of fear and anxiety across our world, let’s join hearts and  hands under the Star and pray: May the light of God’s wisdom and truth  illuminate the hearts and souls of the scaremongers and panic-makers of  our world. May the Divine spark in them come alive so that they too wake  up to the knowledge of God’s true nature and their own, helping them to  become aware of the responsibilities every human being has towards  their own development, the whole of humankind and our world.The  White Eagle group of spirit guides tells us: ‘We see the Christ Star’s  light shining beyond the clouds and we bring you our message of hope.  Peace be with you. All is well and all will be well. Have no fear and  rest quietly. Put your trust into the hands of God and the Angels and go  forwards with courage. And now affirm:

I believe in the power of God’s light.
I trust that God’s great plan for all life is perfect
and that the blessing and healing power
of the Christ Star keeps on flowing to
wherever it is needed in our world.

Quietly repeat to yourself whenever a negative thought enters your mind:

I see the Christ Star’s light deeply penetrating and healing
every one of us and all lifeforms that share our world.
I have no fear because I trust God and the Angels
to direct the blessing and healing power of this light
until the last remnants of that which is dark and evil
in our world has been uplifted and transmuted
into something that is good, right and beautiful.
​Tuning  the receiver/transmitter stations of our minds into the wavelength of  the Christ Star focuses our thoughts. This helps our minds to remain  steady, calm and balanced, our hearts and souls to reflect the light of  the Heavens and no longer the darkness of the Earth. Through this the  light of the Christ Spirit fills our whole being ever more.

Knowing  that under the Christ Star all life is one, with hope, faith and trust  in our hearts, all together let’s move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. For as long as we are doing our best for  the blessing and healing of our world, we can be sure that God and the  Angels will be happy to do the rest – in God’s time, not ours.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Symbolism Of The Six-Pointed Star
*_





​The  six-pointed star is a symbol of the healing that eventually takes place  between the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and every one  of His/Her earthly children. The downwards pointing triangle of the  star represents our Highest Self and the upwards reaching one our lower  earthly self. When the small self’s evolutionary journey of exploration  on the Earth draws to its close, the two parts begin to reach out for  each other and come ever closer. This continues until finally they have  merged into a bright and shining Star and another Christed one is  working hard to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

Spirit alone can create matter and destroy it at will and  all matter is imbued with spirit. Any spirit that dwells in matter  assists the matter surrounding it in its own evolution. When humankind  was first introduced to an existence in physicality, planet Earth had  been prepared for this event for aeons of time, to ensure that in due  course it could act as a suitable learning ground and a school of life  for our race. And so it came about that ever since some of us appeared  for the first time, we and our planet have been evolving together. All  of us are spirit and in due course we too shall learn how to create and  destroy matter.

The emergence of our race on the Earth enabled  the Highest to provide us with countless real life opportunities for  studying and learning, which would steadily expand our wisdom and  understanding of life, ourselves and our world. Through this, in the  course of a great many lifetimes, we gradually develop the skills we  require to eventually be worthy of being called young Gods, which in  truth every one of us is. Life itself will always be our teacher, but  for the time being we have to make do with Mother Earth as our school.  And although our earthly lessons are real enough while we are here, the  more aware we become of our true nature and the higher purpose of our  existence, the more we notice that taking part in earthly life is very  much like children’s play-acting.

Ever since the start of  humankind’s descent into matter, tenderly cared for and watched over by  our loving parent, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,  together with Its messengers, the Angels, the consciousness of us and  our world has been expanding in wisdom and understanding. Through this  every human soul in due course learns to differentiate between darkness  and light, good and evil, honour and betrayal, love and hate, and so  forth. And because the only way of learning the value of peace is  through experiencing wars, as far back as historical records are  available, human life on the Earth seems to have consisted of not much  more that warmongering and destruction. This ensures that we shall truly  cherish peace when it finally does come to our world. With all my heart  and soul I do believe that this is going to happen and that we shall  value it most highly.

On the road to peace and reconciliation it  is good to know that God and the Angels have always accompanied us, more  than that: they have been and still are part of us. That’s why they are  familiar with every bit of our suffering. At all times they are willing  to help us, but they cannot do so until someone ask for it, for that is  the law. As we move along the predestined pathway of our life, through  our struggling our inner strength and resistance increases. To quote the  Talmud: ‘The burden is equal to the horse’s strength.’ And to  paraphrase the Roman Emperor and philosopher Marcus Aurelius, 121 – 180  C.E.: ‘Nothing befalls human beings, except what is in their nature to  endure.’

God and the Angels have the power to grant us the gift  of sufficient courage and vigour to do what has to be done, so let’s not  forget to ask them to supply us with them, so that regardless of how  chaotic Earth life on its surface may frequently appear to be we shall  be able to cope and deal constructively with whatever comes our way.  Instead of being dragged down by earthly events, for us as budding  seekers of God’s wisdom and truth it is of the greatest importance to  focus on that which is at the same time happening on the higher and  highest levels of life, where the way of all things is known. This  perception of life lifts us above the material plane and into our  Creator’s positive stream of consciousness and thought, and that helps  us to steer clear of the thoughts and impressions of chaos and darkness  the scaremongers of our world enjoy wallowing in to spread fear and  doubt into the hearts and souls of humankind.

Because we know  what life really is about, there is every reason why we should trust the  wisdom and power of the Highest. Therefore, let us not allow ourselves  to be sucked into the negative stream where the worst is expected at all  times for us and our world, but frequently remind ourselves that as one  of God’s children of the Age of Aquarius we no longer need to join  their thinking. We are here to practise tuning our whole being into the  positive thought stream. This is not difficult when we know deep down in  our heart of hearts that only the best is waiting for us, our race and  world and that it is sure to emerge in the fullness of time, that  everything will work out for the best in the end and that out of all the  evil that still exists on the Earth much good is bound to come in the  end. The law of life being love, it simply cannot be any other way.

To  assist us with this, the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation, at all times spreads Its light  in the form of spiritual knowledge, wisdom and truth, through the  channel of all awakened ones ever deeper into the layers of  consciousness of our whole world. The only way the Christ Spirit can  save and redeem all of us is by waking up in ever more hearts and souls.  That is God’s truth which for so long had to remain hidden behind the  myth of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind. Through our  faith and trust in the Highest, the upper triangle of the Star, every  last shred of darkness of ignorance, fears and doubts of our small  earthly self, the lower triangle, as well as all the pain and suffering  of our whole world are slowly but surely absorbed into the upper  triangle, our Christ Self,  who uplifts and transmutes them into  blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation.

Regardless  of what still has to take place in the world around us, the perception  of life we have found by now helps us to remain positive at all times.  Our way of thinking shows the wise ones in charge of us that we are  indeed evolving into one of the Great Mother’s wise children. This  continues until our thoughts have the power to penetrate the mists and  darkness that to this day fill and surround so much of our world. The  more positively we think, the more powerfully the rays of God’s light  flow through us. Eventually it grows strong enough to fill the densest  particles of matter with the Divine blessing and healing energies, which  steadily absorb more and more of the gloom of earthly life. By  listening to and following the guidance we receive from the living God,  the wise one within, everybody who is consciously involved in  humankind’s spiritual reconstruction is meant to go forward and lead our  whole world home.

The six-pointed Star represents the healing  process, in which the higher and lower aspects of our nature gradually  join forces and grow into one. A new Star appears on the Earth plane and  a Christed one comes into being, who is capable of acting as one more  saviour and redeemer of themselves, the whole of humankind and our  world. For a very long time such a being may walk in our midst without  they themselves and those around them realising that this is happening.  The different developmental stages every soul has to undergo on its way  to evolving into a Christed one is the Divine truth behind the surface  words of the Jesus legend. That is the message the myth has been trying  to convey to humankind ever since its first appearance.

When we  are sharing a nugget of God’s wisdom and truth that we are finding along  the long and winding road of evolving into a Christed one in our own  right, we do so  in the hope that they in turn will pass their knowledge  on to others. In this way slowly but surely ever more of the darkness  of our world’s spiritual ignorance dissolves and turns into light.  Robert Alden wrote: ‘There is not enough darkness in all the world, to  put out the light of one candle.’ The same is true for every grain of  Divine wisdom. Each one of them has the power of sowing a seed which,  when the time is right for this to happen, creates a tiny spark of clear  and distinct recognition in the receiving soul. That’s what happens  when our inner guidance, the small still voice of conscience within us,  upon hearing or reading something murmurs: ‘This is right, you know!’ A  small shoot begins to grow within and the Divine spark stirs from its  slumbers.

This is how it comes about that in due course the  higher and lower aspects of our nature are being integrated into our  character make-up. They heal together into one single unit, which makes  us whole and holy, and another one of God’s children of the Earth has  developed into a Christed one in their own right. For us the vast cycle  of learning and experiencing life in physicality closes, our earthly  education is complete and there will be no further need for lifetimes on  this planet. Upon our return into the world of light, our true home, a  warm and loving welcome from the wise ones in charge of us is sure to  await us. After the usual period of rest and recuperation they are going  to release us into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age and at  long last we are allowed to move on to exploring and studying the higher  and finally the highest levels of life.

Not surprisingly the  last lifetime before such a release can take place is a particularly  tough and demanding one. This is because the remnants of the shadows of  all lifetimes have to be cleared away, karmic debts paid and our sins  against Mother Earth redeemed in some way. Every relationship has to be  transformed into a friendship, to ensure that no unresolved issues or  connections are left behind when we leave our present level of  existence. We shall not be free until the balance of our spiritual  account in the great book of life has been restored. But take heart all  who are presently struggling with coming to terms and making their peace  with earthly life. If you just keep on keeping on, you are sure to get  there in the end, the same as everybody else when their time of  liberation from Earth life has come.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The History Of The Six-Pointed Star’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*World Healing Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ All glory, honour and praise be to You, 
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is 
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being 
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life, 
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up 
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing. 
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and 
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of 
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies 
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware 
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into 
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels 
This fire burns away 
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of 
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices, 
Its own and other people’s, 
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us 
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies 
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, 
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You 
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You are the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lord’s Prayer *_

_* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age*_

_*




*_​Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:

_*Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*_​Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and  Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is  nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no  separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are  waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought  forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive  in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my  heart.

_*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*_​With my whole being I worship Thee, o  holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God  of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are  filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent  and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me  and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy  Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I  listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and  perfection within me, for I am Thy child.
_*
Thy Kingdom come . . .
*_​Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy  blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a  blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the  sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and  heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and  feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and  devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and  feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I  realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in  earthly life.

_*Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*_​Thy will created me and brought me into  being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me  and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please  make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is  blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more  Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee  and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star,  the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever  stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us  blesses and heals all life.

_*Give us today our daily bread . . .
*_​O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of  all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou  has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in  the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a  reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more  powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness  of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee,  my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath  I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my  heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our  whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more  alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to  overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and  heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly  desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed  into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious  creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole  being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of  fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and  wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much  more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be.  Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when  it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and  those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view  their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit.

_*And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .
*_​By sharing the gifts you so generously  bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I  freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who  has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the  ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each  other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the  experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge  that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring  rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow  will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to  overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths.  And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to  see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and  unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.

_*Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_​Thou art the only one who knows what  tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my  spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and  wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still  encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my  thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I  forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am  still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human  physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of  soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our  being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy  love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and  every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please,  give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the  things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for Thee  to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine  nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I  once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the  difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care  of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most  gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing  abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I  have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they,  with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of  these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift  for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires  and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of  the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for  Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine  guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I  may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the  feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they  are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self,  grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all  right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being  and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can  show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all.

_*For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*_​My life is one with Thee and it is my  will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my  spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with  Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I  surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will  and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours,  so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and  wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty  and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed  form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy  Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be  compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the  glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of  They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until  the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to  overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom  and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our  evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness  with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of  all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and  regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in  nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with  Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy  light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee,  our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and  regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth,  and all of Creation are healing with us.

_*So it shall be – for ever and ever,
In Thy sacred and most holy name.
*_​May the blessing and healing power of  Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through  all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow  for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all  lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the  Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the  greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation. Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer
*_
_* Part One
*_






​Although  the Lord’s Prayer is considered by many as the prayer of all prayers,  it is an ancient one that existed in different forms long before  Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the religions of the Gnostic movement.  All other details of the Jesus story came about the same way. To hide  this background, the Roman church after a while declared the Gnostic  religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs. This too was part of the Age of  Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind faith, martyrdom and suffering. The  brightest light casts the deepest shadows and the combined force of the  energies of this sign’s ruling planets Jupiter’s and Neptune’s saw to  it that this is indeed what happened.

As many know by now,  everything that takes place in earthly life or anywhere else in the  whole of Creation does so with the will and wishes of the Highest.  Nothing is ever wasted and all things serve a wise higher purpose. There  is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of God’s great plan of  life that, in the course of the Piscean Age, our race should fully  explore the unfathomable depths to which the human small earthly self is  capable of sinking. This applies especially when it comes to dealing  out inhumanities towards each other and the rest of God’s Creation that  we can lay our greedy hands on. What could have served this purpose  better than the Jesus legend, which God and the Angels gave our world at  the beginning of the Piscean Age?

The religion that developed  around this tale was based on the insistence that every word of it is  literally true. Anybody who dared to doubt this and speak up about it,  was a heretic who needed to be removed by whatever means their  tormentors could think of, the more cruel and ugly the better. The  inquisition and witch hunts served this purpose well. The truth had to  wait until the Age of Aquarius would be with us. It is the age of truth  that flows directly from the highest levels of life into every heart and  soul that tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its earthly mind  into the frequencies of the highest levels of life. God and the Angels  would then be revealing that Jesus never was a historical figure, that  the story of his life is but a legend and that the truth every human  being is in earthly life to seek has always been hiding behind its  surface words.

The various stations of this legend represent the  initiations which every human being takes part in during its  evolutionary journey up the spiritual mountain, which for a certain  length of time takes each one of us through experiencing every aspect of  life in physicality. When the time is right for our inner eyes to open  to the truth, we begin to recognise intuitively that the Jesus story is  filled with metaphors and symbolisms that are eternally valid nuggets of  wisdom and truth. Every religion that ever appeared in our world  contained the same ones that were presented as yet another legend. They  were carried forward and eventually presented by God and the Angels as  the religion of Piscean age.

The details were skilfully woven  into the rich and colourful tapestry of a new tale that was designed to  capture the imagination of the people of that time. By declaring that  every word of it was literally true and allowing its priesthood the  freedom to stamp out anyone who did not agree with this, with the  passing of time the new religion turned into an ever more effective  instrument for stamping out every trace of the Gnostic movement, with  its highly advanced beliefs in every individual’s direct experience of  God. Their time had not yet come.

And that’s how it came about  that with the help and the will of God and the Angels the Jesus story  was presented as if it were based on historical facts and was about a  God-man who had once appeared in the flesh in earthly life. For a long  time humankind was to be kept in the dark about the fact that in truth  it is a legend loaded with metaphors and symbolisms about the human  evolutionary journey through earthly life. Irrespective of how unlikely  the details of this tale were and how much superior the wisdom of the  Gnostic religions were and the extent to which the Gnostics resisted,  they were gradually stamped out.

Those who refused to go along  with the Christian beliefs were declared to be non-believers. They had  to be removed by any means the zealous followers of the new religion  could think of, for example by beheading or burning their fellow  citizens on the stake, in the name of a non-existing God. This policy  was eagerly pursued by institutions like the Inquisition that were  created. They played a vital part in ensuring that every last bit of the  ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the feminine aspect of the  Divine, had to remain hidden behind the story’s surface words for a long  time to come.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that  this kind of knowledge should be suppressed as much as possible during  the Age of Pisces, so that we as a race could become familiar with the  darkest aspects of our own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide  as many teaching and learning opportunities as possible, until our  entry into the Age of Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of  humankind’s lower nature were given free reign to express and manifest  themselves. This was particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the  church that sprung up around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit  in judgement over the people who took part in these things, do not  overlook that it is more than likely that those who by now have matured  into spiritual adulthood took part in the atrocities and corruption that  for a long time were rampant in everything connected with the church.  We must have been there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next  lifetime being on the receiving end.

Until our entry into the  Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as much part of us as we  are part of God and that the Angels are in charge of us and our world  and constantly observing it from its spiritual background. And that is  how, with the passing of time, the Christian church served as the  Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more cutting us off from the  Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure of Jesus is a metaphor  for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way of hiding it from us,  until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber and ready to be  reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own. This would  enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even the last one of  the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes ago.

Therefore,  let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us is any  better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are presently  sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a different phase  of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us ever forget the  wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his  finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him, he straightened  up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to  throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further  we move into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every  soul directly from the Source, the more we shall value and appreciate  the morsels of wisdom we are finding along our way. Through developing  discernment and learning to listen to the voice of the living God  within, our inner guidance, the truth is now beginning to reveal itself  intuitively to anyone who is ready and willingly pays attention. This is  how ever more of us are now receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge  given to us and our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the  Christ circle.

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one  of the most outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings  have inspired centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic  metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before  we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We  were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not  fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice  sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and  received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual  thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no  longer present.’

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian  religion was designed to suppress. The plan decreed that it should  succeed and that it would take a long time before we discovered that  life is by no means a one-off thing, the way Christianity teaches to  this day, but an endless and flawless continuum. However, for as long as  we took the Christian teachings literally, we would think that when  no-one was looking, we could sin as much and as thoroughly as the  temptations of our lower nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s  voice we heard and followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed  lower animal nature. For the time being these urges would be projected  onto something outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it  was to lure unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human  experience. God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If  we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in some  far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins. We,  in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to enjoy  Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and fried  in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we  believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before  we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ  nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God,  nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and  misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in  the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the  link at the end of this chapter.

When we have handed our physical  body back to Mother Earth and returned to the world of light, our true  home, and rested there for a while, the wise ones in charge of us will  show us these records. With the help of the evidence before us we  ourselves assess and judge how well we managed to balance our spiritual  bankbook in the course of our most recent earthly lifetime. If some of  our debts are still outstanding, we can apply for another lifetime that  will bring us fresh opportunities for settling them.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’
•    ‘The Lightbringer’
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer - Part Two

*_​ _*The Cross Of Life
*_
_*




*_​ Re-establishing our inner connection  with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the birthright of every human  child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring healers and lightbringers is  the building of a new bridge of love between Heaven and Earth, God and  all of humankind.  And I hope my version of the Lord’s Prayer will help  you to do this. True prayers from our heart and soul invite the stream  of the Great Father/Mother’s eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our  whole being. From there it can then flow into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation. This spiritual power gradually transforms Mother  Earth into a planet of healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two  greatest evils of our world, which to this day are hindering this  development. May the living waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and  truth, cleanse and purify our consciousness and that of our world. 

May our new understanding of God’s great plan of life help us to  dissolve and get rid of these evils, once and for all. Like all truly  great ideas, this plan is ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every  human spirit who enters earthly life for the first time is like a blank  slate on which nothing has been written before. We are like newly born  infants who have just left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb.  Never having experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which  is happening around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our  mother through her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should  become familiar with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature  and humankind’s in general, we are born into environments where they can  be explored. The people around us are our only teachers and by copying  their behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them. 

This is what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are  sharing earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited  killing, maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the  grownups around them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be  accepted as full members of society. Wishing to be like the others,  these young souls have precious little choice but joining those around  them in their thinking and activities. This places them into polar  opposition to old and experienced souls who are in the process of  developing their Christ nature. This means learning to love wisely, the  way God loves all of us, His/Her children of the Earth, without  exception. Each can only find out through their own experiences the  truth of the saying that love understands all and because of it forgives  all. 

When we forgive our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we  love them as children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind  and all life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But,  considering what the future has in store for these youngsters, including  reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you  think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in  place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may  be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t  have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence  to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to  people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than  anything else. 

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that any kind of suffering  we inflict upon others during any stage of our development does  eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then in a future one.  Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and wisdom sees to it  that this should only happen when our earthly self has grown strong  enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the ignorance of  our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around with us is  our earthly personality with all its flaws and imperfections, weaknesses  as well as strengths. 

However, that is not the way God created us. The small earthly self was  developed by none other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In  previous ones this part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles  we now have to struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives.  Every bit of the Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their  lifetimes will eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of  that we can be sure, even though to come about may take a thousand  lifetimes ahead. The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we  shall be sufficiently evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall  know that they are constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact  that they can and will not do our work for us, all we have to do is  humbly request their support. For anyone who asks, they are always  willing to give sufficient strength and courage to deal with what has to  be faced.

Whatever my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I  have to endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it  serves the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering.  Through our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin  to stir from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and  animal alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through.  And that arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as  for everyone else who is afflicted in some  way and anyone who is less  well off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep  inner urge to somehow bring relief of some kind.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Forgiveness
*_






​Although  forgiveness is a gift for those who trespassed against us in some way  or another, first and foremost it is a present from our heart to our  soul. It has nothing to do with giving in and everything with letting  go. Whether or not we think someone deserves our forgiveness, it is  necessary because that is the only way of setting each other free from  the shackles of the karmic debts that, for many lifetimes, could have  chained us to each other as if they were made of cast iron. These bonds  are of an emotional nature and the only way they can be dissolved is  through forgiveness that flows quite naturally from loving and  understanding hearts.

When someone has hurt us, holding onto  anger for a long time is the earthly self’s natural response, but that  is merely a way of trying to compensate for the powerlessness we felt.  Finding ways of letting go of our anger is much more positive and  constructive. A good way of doing this is through talking with the  offender without attacking or blaming them, merely describing how their  behaviour made us feel. Listening to another’s point of view helps us to  see things in a different light and to grow more tolerant. And that’s  the most vital ingredient for forgiveness that flows from our head and  heart, instead of the head on its own.

If, for any reason, we  cannot communicate with those who hurt us, flow-writing about the  experience whatever comes to mind can be just as good a release. Talking  things over with a friend or counsellor is another way of making peace  with the events. But first and foremost we need to forgive ourselves for  once having set the wheels in motion, possibly many lifetimes ago, that  drew this experience into our life. In my view, forgiving does not  necessarily mean forgetting. Even though it is never easy to forget what  someone did to us, re-living past painful incidents time and again is  bad for our health because it increases our susceptibility to illness.  Forgiveness helps our soul to heal and so does our physical body.

The  Old Testament is shared by the Abrahamic religions of Judaism,  Christianity and Islam. The book of Deuteronomy is part of it. It is  thought to have been composed in Jerusalem in the 7th century BC during  the religious reforms that came about during the reign of King Josiah  from 641 to 609 BC. It has taken a long time until the true meaning of  Deuteronomy 32:35 revealed itself. In the light of understanding the  Aquarian age is bringing us, it is no longer hard to recognise it as  follows: ‘Vengeance is Mine and recompense. Their foot shall slip in due  course when the day of their calamity is at hand and the things they  have done return to them.’

The basis of this quote is God’s  Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, to which all life is  subject, including our own and that of our whole world. This law decrees  that everything has to return to its source. That has always seen to it  that every one of our thoughts, words and actions in some form  eventually returns to us, either later in our present lifetime or a  future one, not as some kind of punishment or vengeance. It is the  Universe’s way of gradually teaching us, in the course of many earthly  sojourns, about the two sides of any situation.

Albert Einstein,  1879-1955, wrote: ‘Any fool can know. The point is to understand.’ How  right he was! The knowledge of this law on its own is not enough.  Understanding how it works and affects our own life and that of our  whole world provides us with the answer to why bad things sometimes  happen to the best of people and why unpleasant people are drawn into  our orbit. Comprehending these things eventually turns into the tool  that eventually empowers all human beings to consciously work on  changing their character make-up and through this easing the flow of  their destiny.

Discovering the truth about everything, why things  are the way they are and how they came/come into being is the  birthright of each one of us. That’s why throughout my writings the word  ‘because’ is the most frequently used one and I make no apologies for  it. The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. In the world around us it  can be seen quite clearly how, the deeper we move into this age, the  more difficult it is becoming to keep the truth away from people. I  believe that it will not be long now until pulling the wool over  people’s eyes has become impossible.

Understanding our true  nature, the higher purpose of our earthly existence and the reasons why  things are happening to us is part of this development. Without this  kind of understanding there is no way of telling the truth from a lie.  But when we understand all, we have no problems forgiving everything.  And that is the key that unlocks the inner doors through which  forgiveness, not only for ourselves and those who trespassed against us,  but for everything that ever happened in our world, flows quite  naturally.

If we cannot manage forgiving someone on our own, all  we have to do is reach out for God and the Angels. Whenever we ask for  their help about anything, they are always willing to show us  intuitively how to go about it. After all, to err is human and to  forgive is Divine. Forgiveness brings inner peace and meditations and  prayers are good ways of finding both.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Unpleasant People’
•    ‘Telling A Truth From A Lie’
•    ‘Looking At Both Sides Of Life’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Time
*_
​ _*




*_​ Refuse to think of time in the earthly  sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from  the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything  that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the  Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation  that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of  you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as  individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures  await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest  assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy.  Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and  great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the  conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth  it is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are  merely ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist  you with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your  earthly sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is  now, that attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to  worry about tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and  every new one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for  those who are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care  of itself. If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join  them.

Because on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking  patterns, everybody else evolves with them. If you are familiar with  spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one  of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and  watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of  humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are  changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous  place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the  ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the  living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of their  earthly existence can be very frightening.

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless  it has first happened on the inner level of life. And there is no  separation between anything there, each time one of you consciously  changes their perception of life and attitude towards it, your whole  world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts,  words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go  your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active  interest in what surrounds you. Your intelligence is part of and one  with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a  better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true  purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can.  Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s  hearts and souls, so that the small still flame of spiritual  understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in  your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only  born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, and the profound goodness of  your existence. When its higher purpose reveals itself to your lower  earthly self, it becomes clearly visible.

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no  yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and  that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All  who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to  evolve into healers and lightbringers who, in the fullness of time, can  be used as channels through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm,  flows ever more forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the  microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that  imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal  world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and  where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking  about this often, you call it into being. And when you meditate and  reflect upon it, through your inner guidance I will show you how you can  do your share of bringing your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with the Great White Spirit and the Angels and  experience the elation of acting as a true child of God by assisting  others to become aware that they too are sparks of Me, the Sun of all  suns and Light of all lights, and therefore My daughters and sons. In  the name of love the Divine Trinity asks this of each one of you. And  never forget that nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted.  Everything is constantly recycled time and time again. Each human life  is consciousness that on the Earth plane believes that it is taking  place in time. In truth, the concept of time only exists in that world,  anywhere else there is no time. Life on your planet is a constant coming  and going. Earthly personalities appear and exist there for a while,  then their outer form dies. The indwelling spirit/soul moves on and the  physical body that is left behind apparently decays, but in reality even  this aspect of your being merely changes its form.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’
​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Think In Terms Of Time
*_
_*




*_
​There  is no point in trying to understand humankind’s destiny as a whole and  that of every individual within it, for as long as our nose is too close  to the canvas of earthly life alone and our mind remains focussed on  that it consists of but one single lifetime. Without moving to a higher  perspective it’s impossible to recognise the greater picture, that there  really is a great plan of life for the whole of humankind in which  every individual has their place, and that all is well with us and our  world. There is no doubt in my mind that there really is a great plan as  well as a smaller one for each one of us, that we have always been  steered and guided by God and the Angels, and that countless numbers of  Angels and Masters, and other spirit guides and helpers are constantly  beavering away on our behalves behind the scenes of earthly life.

If  we wish to make sense of our race’s existence in physicality, there is  no point in thinking in terms of one or two earthly sojourns only. For  as long as we insist that this is all there is to life, it can do  nothing but steadfastly refuse to make any sense whatever. But as soon  as our outlook changes and our perception expands and includes the  concepts of eternity and God’s great evolutionary plan, quite magically  everything falls into place and makes a great deal of sense. At last we  then grasp the reality of the infinite love of the Great Father/Mother  of all life, who so lovingly and with the greatest of wisdom and  foresight created this life for us, so that we should learn from it and  grow in understanding of God’s true nature and our own.

Wise ones  are sufficiently evolved souls who no longer think about one of their  lifetimes but all of them, hundreds maybe thousands, who knows? For many  of us this is likely to be the most important lifetime of all, the one  of awakening into our own true nature. For those who are becoming aware  of the high and holy destiny that awaits each one of us as beloved  children of God, the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are  beginning to open. This means no longer running with any kind of herd or  forcefully being led by the nose to the slaughter, for example in times  of war, commanded to kill and maim and to be killed and maimed – the  way we are sure to have done in some of our lifetimes – by priests,  emperors, kings and now politicians. They had and to this day some of  them have he right to demand from their fellow citizens to sacrifice  their life on the altar of their leaders’ crazy ambitions, struggles for  power and empire building.

When one takes a closer look at  humankind’s evolutionary journey so far and every single human pathway  within it from this perspective, one can only come to the conclusion  that there really is no point in thinking in terms of time. Spiritually  it’s impossible and unimportant anyway because the concept of time  merely exists on our planet. It is one of the Universe’s many teaching  aids that help to give structure and some kind of shape to our lives.  The Great Architect is the designer of the great plan of life and the  Angels are its executors. They alone know when the process of  spiritualisation of all life on the Earth plane will be complete.  Meanwhile everything rests safely in their loving hands and anything  that is still happening is part of the charted road of spiritualising  that we and our world have to walk.

The spiritual knowledge we  are finding along this way are the instruments for freeing ourselves of  the false beliefs and prejudices of past ages. The Universal forces are  placing it into everybody’s own hands. Yet, all types of spiritual  wisdom should be used with caution and wisely. Discrimination and  discernment are high on the list of qualities that have to be honed to a  fine pitch by us. Whenever we are in doubt about something we have  heard or read, our first port of call needs to be a consultation with  our inner teacher, our intuition, so it can show us whether someone  else’s truth should or should not added to the store of our own truth.

And  whenever we encounter someone’s suffering on our pathway through life,  it is good and right to support them and do the best we can to ease  their situation. Reminding ourselves that everything in earthly life is  but a passing phase and a lesson the sufferer is being taught helps us  not to get emotionally too involved in what the other one has to go  through. Loving them with detachment becomes easier the more we at one  with our Highest Self and view all life from Its perspective. This  detachment is needed if we wish to make a lasting and valuable  contribution towards alleviating the suffering and pain of our world,  especially that of an emotional and/or spiritual nature. Lifting the  sufferers into the light of the Christ Star and praying for the  assistance of the Angels is the best we can do in any kind of situation.

As  aspiring healers and lightbringers we are here to live our truth and  prove through our behaviour that we trust that we and our world are  resting safely in the Universe’s loving hands. And yes, I do believe  with all my heart and soul that in the fullness of time with Its help  all crooked corners shall be made straight and all circumstances, no  matter how difficult they may appear to be at present, will be resolved,  redeemed and healed. Best of all we can help our world when we share  the spiritual wisdom and understanding we are finding along our own  pathway through life with those around us, so that they can see for  themselves that all is truly well with us and our world, in spite of the  things that are still happening around us.

To paraphrase one of  Christianity’s beautiful hymns: ‘Freely, freely, you have received.  Freely, freely, now give! Go in My name and because you believe, others  will live in Me, too.’ It is not our job to carry the world on our  shoulders – that is God’s responsibility. Our task is lifting of all  humankind and our whole world into the heart-mind of God. In our  prayers, meditations and contemplations, whatever our own unique and  preferred ways of communing with the Divine are, at any moment we can  ask for the help of God and the Angels, for they are the only ones who  know what really is for the best. We can do this whenever and wherever  their assistance is required. Any plea of this nature will never be  overheard or denied.

Last but not least, to paraphrase St. John  14:12: ‘Whoever believes in Me and becomes like Me, the Spirit of the  Universal Christ, is one with the Great Father/Mother of all life, who  can then work through you to bring about the greatest miracle of all,  the healing and restoration of your whole world.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Eternal And True
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of guides from ‘The Gentle Brother’  Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look  beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into  the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are  eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your  evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and  you are wafted along on wings of love or the opposite is true for you.

‘Of whatever nature your experiences are, never forget that through them  we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are slowly  but surely guiding each one of you and your whole world along an eternal  evolutionary pathway of progress. On this road you are gradually  becoming ever more aware of the perfect outworking of God’s great plan  of life and Universal laws. Through this your consciousness is  constantly expanding and your earthly self is growing in wisdom and  understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the  heavenly state, to which all of you are moving.

‘The further you travel along this road, the more you can see for  yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of the  dimensions you live in. As your inner eyes open, your vision opens to  what kind of spiritual growth lies ahead and the beautiful conditions  you are going to take part in. Refuse to look on the dark side of  anything and never forget that whatever appears to earthly perceptions  as a tragedy or disaster is part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan.  You can be sure that through the things that are happening in your  world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life, God’s  wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty, kindness and  goodness into your world. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness  and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘Through your younger and less evolved siblings, who are still in the  process of getting to know the lower aspects of their nature, the  Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your  midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and  warmongering. This is teaching you the value and preciousness of human  life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Father/Mother  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ.  Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings  rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’

  From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Jorge

How many books did the author write?


----------



## Aquarius

Hello Jorge. Welcome to the Writing Forums! Unless something is clearly marked otherwise, I am the author of every item of 'Food for Thought' on this thread. 

My work so far consists of thirteen books - I have just counted them. 

God bless and all the best for our own writing efforts.

With love - Aquarius

* * *


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Life’s Mission
*_
​ _*




*_​ Our world is bound in darkness,
Until we shine the light;
You with your own vision –
And I with my insight.​
Doing my share of bringing new hope and restoring humankind’s faith and trust in the goodness of life has been my life’s mission ever since the process of intuitive writing began for me many years ago. In my view, reviving our confidence in God is possible through a renewed understanding of our Creator’s true nature and our own. The knowledge of this is now increasingly coming to us and our world. I would like to make it abundantly clear right here and now where I stand spiritually. It has never been or will be my intention to attack Christianity or any other religion of our world in my writings. The more you read of them the more you will be able to see for yourself that exactly the opposite is true.

From their earliest beginnings my work has been an attempt at building bridges and reconciling the beliefs of all the belief systems that have ever been known to humankind. I am doing this by looking for the esoteric truths that for a very long time had to remain hidden behind the surface words, for example of the Jesus legend. The true meaning of this tale is by now emerging with ever greater clarity and continues to penetrate ever more deeply the consciousness of our race. I have always trusted that this could be seen quite easily from the contents of my work, and that the words the living God within me, my Highest Self, writes through me, would have the power to speak for themselves and thus prove the honesty and integrity of my intentions. Unfortunately, this has not always been successful. That is why in June 2011, this chapter was added in the hope of making myself abundantly clear, so that future misunderstandings would be nipped in the bud.

Much as I enjoyed reading in my younger days, since writing took over the major part of my life, I do no longer seem to find much time for it and then I prefer a good novel to writings of a spiritual nature. Having been intensively involved with my own spiritual writings for many years and finding that the answers to all my questions really do lie within, I hardly ever feel drawn to reading material of that kind. Isn’t it astonishing how through a novel one can grow in understanding of human nature and our world? At the time of writing this, I was working my way through ‘The Name of the Rose’ by Umberto Eco, a murder investigation whose vehicle is a chronicle of the Middle Ages. It is not the kind of reading I would normally enjoy, but for some reason I felt drawn to it. I now know why: it was getting me in the mood and setting the scene for what is before you now. 

If I had needed it, I could not have wished for a more poignant and painful reminder of what a sad catalogue the evolutionary pathway of our race has been than reading the book ‘The Name of the Rose’ by Umberto Eco. The Middle Ages were, as far as intrigues, corruption and general dishonesty, especially in matter concerned with the spirit, was concerned a world of free for all. Anything goes – the more cruel, the better. This epoch, like others before and after it, was ruled by power-seekers of the crassest kind who knew nothing but the submission of others in their pursuit of personal power and gains and material wealth. Under the protective cloak of religion, one class of people indiscriminately inflicted suffering and miseries upon the other. Equal shares were dished out by those in charge – under the pretext of serving God. Ahead of them all the pope, followed by the priesthood, the monks and then the public at large. A tale of big fleas have little fleas, if ever there was one. 

What a world ours has been! You and I are likely to be old souls and there is a strong probability that we took part in these things, on the giving as well as the receiving end, and that in quite a few lifetimes. Doesn’t the mere thought of it send shudders down your spine? Our Creator’s wise and loving foresight provided us and our world with a veil of consciousness. It separates humankind’s small earthly self from our soul memories, as well as other lifeforms that for a very long time have to remain invisible to earthly eyes, for example the angelic realm. The atrocities and crimes we committed in other lifetimes, for the simple reason that they were – and for many in our midst to this day are – part of the curriculum of the University of Earth life. If we knew all the things we experienced and whose memories we carry within, for those with a degree of spiritual sensitivity it would be impossible to ever spend a happy and peaceful moment in this existence.

Past lifetime regression has become extremely popular – and highly lucrative – for many. Unnecessarily trying to peer behind the curtain or the veil, for no better reason than sheer curiosity, in my view, is a dangerous, unwise and undesirable pastime. There is no way of knowing what kind of a Pandora’s Box we could be opening for us. That’s why I prefer waiting until my Highest Self shows me that which I need to know. Following its advice, I deal with the issues involved in the appropriate manner, for example by praying for forgiveness and forgiving myself. 

Those who are familiar with the other parts of my jottings that by now are available here know that I am a free spirit who – at least in this lifetime – has never been brainwashed and indoctrinated by any of the belief systems of our world. Yet, it so happened that towards the end of the year 201l, I was guided to ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ and its follow-up ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess – The Secret Teachings of the Original Christians’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy. In them, to my astonishment, the authors confirmed just about all the insights I had gained into the background of the Bible and the Jesus legend, the way my inner guidance had taught me for a very long time. 

Unlike me, Freke and Gandy, were devoted Christians at the onset of their quest for the truth behind the words of their Scriptures. The above mentioned books are an education that, in my view, should not be missed by anyone. By sharing their considerable gifts with us, the authors have presented our world and us with two serious scholarly and meticulously researched works of the highest calibre. My inner and Highest Self’s response to them tells me loud and clear that they are telling the truth. To me, they are eminently suited to present us with the truth, as it revealed itself to them as hidden behind many of the words of the Bible, especially the life story of the Master Jesus. It was a great joy to discover their work about six years after the creation of Rays of Wisdom and several decades since I first became aware of and felt drawn to looking for and writing down the truth behind the words of the sacred texts of the various religions of our world and Christianity in particular.

‘The Jesus Mysteries’ was first published in 1999. ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess’ followed in 2001 – in the middle of Pluto’s transit through Sagittarius. As pointed out in the chapter ‘Pluto in Capricorn’, the Plutonian energies engage us and our world in the process of breaking down and then rebuilding the structures on which we all depend in more truthful and satisfying ways. The purging and cleansing effect of Pluto’s energies bring to the surface of our individual and collective consciousness that which once was hidden from public view and knowledge. Sagittarius is concerned with vast themes like the higher and highest education, religions and philosophies of our world, including the people who practise them, and the dissemination of their ideas through broadcasting and publishing. It is not surprising that a flurry of other publications of a similar nature to those of Freke and Gandy appeared during the time of Pluto’s transit through Sagittarius. 

I read several of them and with each one my inner guidance told me that they were a load of nonsense. However, when it came to Freke and Gandy’s books, it nodded – so to speak – and told me that all of it made a great deal of sense. Each new chapter confirmed that they were indeed telling the truth. I fail to understand why Christians become so defensive towards finding out that the story of the Master’s life is a legend. The Universal Christ has been communicating with us through the words of the Jesus legend for such a long time. Knowing the truth behind the story, to me, is much more beautiful, uplifting and magnificent than the main character of a tale could ever be. After all, his authenticity has been doubted by many ever since its creation. Is that really so hard to recognise? 

That reminds me of the lady, a born again Christian, who about fifteen years ago gave me a Bible for Christmas because she had read some of observations and insights into the truth behind the Bible. We met long before the idea for the name ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’ came to me and there could have been any thought of publishing parts of my work on the World Wide Web. This lady told me she was praying that the truth about Jesus should be revealed to me. It seems that her prayers were answered, though in a markedly different manner from the one she had asked for. 

Who would not rejoice at the thought that this, the possibly saddest chapter in the evolution of our race thus far, is closing and that the curtain that allows us occasional glimpses into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age is lifting? Who would not be more than happy to make a very real contribution towards bringing the superior sovereignty of this new age about? What could be more beautiful and exhilarating for any human being than the expansion of our inner vision that grows from an ever deepening grasp of God’s true nature and our own? And why is it that so many Christians, to this day, want to deny themselves experiences like these? An open mind is the greatest gift our Creator can bestow upon any one of us. Those who are willing to open theirs and are sufficiently in touch with their inner guidance to be able to tell a truth from a lie, will have no difficulties partaking what is available here. Ah well, you can but lead a horse to the water, but only when the creature is ready, it will drink and that only too happily.

Mind you, since making my work available to a wider public, I have been fortunate enough to meet large numbers of open minded people. Many of them were and still are wise Christians who, eagerly welcoming the enlargement of their understanding and inner vision, seize every opportunity that comes their way for finding out more. Rays of Wisdom’s feedback section bears witness to this. By now, I have an ever growing circle of friends all over the world. They are my spiritual family with whom I share the new sections of the jottings that from time to time become available for sharing. This happens as and when the inspiration from my wise one within moves me to write some more, as it almost constantly does. Many thanks to each one of you for your loving support and words of encouragement, and for keeping the faith and spreading the word. Even the smallest effort is very much appreciated.

New releases are appearing regularly. They are announced by e-mail and if you would like to join my mailing list and the circle of my friends and spiritual family, you can find a link on the contact page for getting in touch with me. A response received a few days ago read: ‘I soooooo love your e-mails; don’t let anything stop you from sending them. They have brought such love and light to my life. Blessings.’ J.G. Thank you, dearest Friend, for as long as I am capable of doing so, I will continue to hold my insights down in ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’, publish them on Rays of Wisdom and inform you about new sections and updates by e-mail. 

Whenever there are interruptions in transmissions, please be patient. Rest assured they do not happen because of ‘writer’s block’, so I don’t know what to write about. The flow of ideas and insights never seems to stop. As soon as I open up a theme, they unfailingly begin to pour in profusely. Any breaks will be due to me being occupied with working my way through a particularly tough spot on my own healing journey of a thousand miles. So, please bear with me and I would be most grateful if you included me in your healing prayers, the same as you will forever be part of mine. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration

Part One 
*_
_*




*_
​It  took me a long time until I realised that my writings are inspired by  God and the Angels as part of the celebrations for the return of the  love and wisdom of the Great Mother of all life to our world. My  jottings are my contribution towards the process of healing the  conflicts of our world. In my view this can only come about through a  better understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the high and holy  ultimate purpose of our earthly existence. That’s what my work is all  about. The spiritual knowledge you receive from me is of invariably of  an intuitive and original nature, through which God and the Angels are  communicating with you. I have no need for going into a trance or  anything of that nature, I just write. The source of my inspiration is  God and the Angels and they are telling me that most of the spiritual  teachings of the past are outdated by now. They were valid when they  were given because that was all humankind could understand in those  days.

Increasing numbers of us are becoming ready for the Divine  wisdom and truth that has been waiting for the Age of Aquarius, so that  under the influence of its energies they can flow with ever more ease  directly into the consciousness of those who are ready to receive it. My  writings embrace and honour the teachings of every one of the many  belief systems that our world has seen with the passing of time. Their  aim has never been to wipe out any existing spiritual knowledge, but to  add to it in order to advance of humankind’s evolutionary progress.  Updating and refreshing some of the ancient themes with new insights is  my contribution to the expansion of our race’s individual and collective  consciousness.

I was not brought up on a steady diet of what any  of the traditional sources have to say about various  religious/spiritual themes. I never studied them in my present lifetime,  though I probably did in others. Looking back from where I am now, the  result of that must have been an essential part of my preparation for  the job I had come to do this time round. I had not occupied myself with  religious/spiritual matters for the simple reason that before the start  of my jottings, I was too busy with ordinary things like running a  home, bringing up children and later returning to full time work. My  lack of knowledge of the religious/spiritual traditions of our world  ensured that I had no preference for one of them and therefore could  look at all of them without prejudice. And that enabled me to approach  the existing material with an open mind.

Looking at it from where  I am now, it is not hard to see why, when I first started holding my  insights down in writing, it felt like some kind of floodgates were  opening inside me. The inflow of ideas was so great and intense that,  trying to keep up with it, the pace of writing had to be so fast that I  would not have had time to study spiritual subjects in the traditional  manner. Much later I found out that this is neither necessary nor  desirable when one acts as a channel for the wisdom of the Highest. If  anything, too much book knowledge and head activity can shut the  heart-centre.

And that closes us off from the world of our  feelings and therefore gets in the way of the intuitive process and  stops us from developing into a clear and undisturbed communication  channel. The heart-centre is the dwelling place of the Divine spark of  our Christ nature. Even though at first this exists merely in seed form  in everybody, our Highest Self has always accompanied us and tried to  guide us through the small still voice of our conscience. As with the  passing of time this aspect of our nature grows stronger, it  communicates with us ever more clearly through the world of our  feelings. At any given moment, the way we feel about something tells us  whether it is right or wrong and what we hear or read is a truth or an  untruth.

The teachings of every one of the old belief systems  came into being just the same as my contributions to the pool of  spiritual knowledge have been doing for more than twenty years. The only  difference between the scribes of the days of yore and modern ones is  their writing instrument. And that’s a fascinating story in its own  right. If that sounds interesting, please follow the link at the end of  this chapter.

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle  group of spirit guides: ‘In the fullness of time, we shall no longer  learn from others or from books, but find the knowledge we are looking  for within ourselves, for we are part of everything that ever has been  and shall be.’ And that’s what has been happening to me for many years.  The knowledge I am sharing is brought to you by the love and wisdom of  the Great Mother and the Angels. The Mother is the feminine aspect of  the Divine and the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the storehouse  of the memories of everything that ever happened anywhere in the whole  of Creation and the learning that was gained from it.

The human  soul is the soft, sensitive and vulnerable aspect of our nature, women  and men alike. Our soul is an integral part of the soul of our world as  well as the Great soul, the Mother of all life. Through re-establishing  our inner connection with God, the Great Father/Mother of all life,  every human being is going to learn eventually how to tap into the  Mother’s wisdom and truth. Through finding the right and truthful  answers to their questions, ever more of us are releasing themselves  from their bondage with earthly life and their numbers are steadily  increasing.

As we know by now, on the inner level all life is one  and there is no separation between anything. We are all connected with  and responding to each other. That’s why when one of is hurt and  wounded, everybody is and this is also true whenever someone is healing.  Life in the whole of Creation is subject to the Universal laws and  unfolds in keeping with God’s great plan, in which everything has its  allocated place and happens at the predestined time. This also applies  to our race’s earthly education and because during its early stages the  meaning of God’s wisdom and truth cannot yet be grasped by earthly  minds, throughout the ages the Angels in charge of us and our world have  been presenting parts of it with the help various myths and legends.

Tales  of this nature that have survived to this day are living proof that  there is no point in storing spiritual knowledge in something that can  be likened to waterproof containers and trying to be too precise in  defining their contents. The best we can do as earthlings is to accept  the good intentions of the Divine plan and rest safely in the knowledge  that everything in the end will work out for the highest good and  greatest joy of all, irrespective of the fact that God’s way of going  about it are frequently hard for us to comprehend.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
•    ‘The History Of Writing Instruments’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - Part Two

The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age
*_
_*




*_
​Aquarius  is the sign of revolution, transformation and transmutation. Its  astrological symbol is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from  which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this it is hardly  surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the  nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular  beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs but an Air sign.  The water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid kind  known in earthly life. This is an allegory for the cleansing and  purifying effect of fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is  constantly being poured from the highest levels of life into the earthly  consciousness of humankind, to enable us and our world to move forward  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

Aquarius is also the sign of  truth and being taught by our inner teacher, the small still voice of  our conscience who in truth is no less than the voice of God. About  thirty years ago, the name Aquarius came to me intuitively and appeared  to be the right one for my spiritual work because astrology is ruled by  Aquarius and spiritual work by Sagittarius. At that time I had no idea  that Ascendant is in Sagittarius and my Sun in the ninth house, the  natural domain of this sign; that Aquarius is the voice of God that  speaks to us intuitively, i.e. the in-tuition; and that this is the long  promised new world teacher.

Aquarius is the sign in which themes  like siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples and all  nations, and ultimately with all life are nurtured and developed. In  Aquarius the highest hopes, dreams and aspirations for the whole of  humankind can potentially find their fulfilment, on a personal as well  as on the collective level. I hope I shall be forgiven for using the  word siblinghood instead of brotherhood. For my liking the latter smacks  too much of times gone by, the patriarchy and the suppression of the  feminine. It goes against the grain when the true spirit of Aquarius is  equal rights and opportunities for all. Fortunately, by now there is  plenty of evidence in our world that this is slowly but surely  establishing itself in our world.  

The Age of Aquarius is  thought to unfold from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD. But for quite some  time before its ‘official’ starting point our world was moving forwards  and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life in gigantic steps. Slowly  but surely we and our  world are being released into the freedom of the  Aquarian Age. Meant by this is the freeing of our world, individually  and collectively, from slavery and oppressions of all kinds and in  particular religious/spiritual ones. Gargantuan efforts and upheavals  were and still are necessary to complete the redemption process for  those who have reached the end of their earthly education. If they play  their cards right and when the tasks of their present lifetime have been  attended to satisfactorily, they will be allowed to move on to  continuing their studies on the higher levels of life.

The  spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age consists of following our hearts  as well as our heads and believing what the new world teacher, who is  none other than the inner guidance of the wise one or living God within –  who dwells in every human heart, even though merely in seed form for a  long time –, tells us which kind of spiritual knowledge is right for us  now. The age of blind faith when we were forced by the religious leaders  of our world to believe in and follow a story whose surface words, when  taken literally, never did make any sense whatever. The religion of the  new age is one for hearts and heads working together. Leo = the power  of a loving heart and Aquarius = the head with the intelligence of  reasoning and logic. Accept what you are reading here or anywhere else  for that matter, only when both of yours are responding with: ‘Yes, this  makes sense, it is true!’

The deeper we move into the new age,  the more powerfully the Aquarian energies will be influencing us and  everything that shares our world with us. So let’s take a closer look at  them and see what will be available predominantly during the coming  four thousand years or so, and then try to work out how we can make the  best possible use of them. As a result of the Aquarian energies, the new  age is bringing us a religion that is of the heart as well as the head,  no longer of the head alone like the old belief systems. Astrologically  the heart is the domain of the fixed Fire sign Leo, the Sun’s own sign.  Aquarius and Leo are polar opposites in the zodiac. One is the sleeping  partner of the other and even though on the outer level they are poles  apart, on the inner level they are one.

Gemini, Libra and  Aquarius are the Air signs. Lifetimes spent in them serve the  development of our mental faculties and we are at our best when we find  ourselves working with our heads. However, the energies of the Air signs  on their own are detached and cold, logical and reasoning. What each  one needs is the influence of one of the Fire signs, Aries, Leo and  Sagittarius with their warm and impulsive energies. The human heart,  when functioning at its best, is warm and loving. Alas, during our  lifetimes in Leo during the early stages of our development we are only  really interested in ourselves. But even then we are highly creative  individuals who love to let their light shine.

During each  lifetime spent in the fixed Air sign Aquarius, our interest in group  activities and humanitarian pursuits awakens, we become less selfish and  prefer doing work that benefits many. And when at last the energies of  Leo and Aquarius join forces within us, our higher and lower nature fuse  into one and the start working together for the good of all, the mind  in our heart unfolds and our thoughts turn increasingly into loving  ones. And that’s how it comes about that Aquarius and Leo with the  passing of time turn into the perfect combination of energies for  gradually grounding more and more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth in  earthly life.

When Leo’s fiery nature is in danger of showing  itself in the form of too much and misplaced enthusiasm, the Aquarian  energies are cooling it down to a warm and agreeable temperature. In  return Leo adds the warmth of its love to the coldness of Aquarius’  thinking power and the combined force of these energies makes the Divine  Waterbearer’s knowledge pleasant and agreeable to us earthlings.  Whenever someone is ready to serve as channels for God’s sacred wisdom  and truth onto the Earth, that person’s earthly mind learns how to  attune itself to the frequencies of the Angels and Masters on the  highest level of life.

And this is how it comes to pass that the  inner light of increasing numbers of individuals are shining ever more  brightly in our world through their work for the good of the whole of  our world. And that is only possible when the energies of Leo, the  highly creative individual human being, join forces with Aquarius, the  humanitarian who finds their rightful place in group activities and  friendships with all.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - Part Three

Loving From The Heart
*_





​ We are all in this life so that, with  the passing of time, we acquire the gift of loving God’s way, i.e. with  detachment, totally and unconditionally, without expecting anything in  return. This kind of love is immensely wise. It knows when to give and  withhold, depending on the lessons we earthly children of the Great  Father/Mother need individually and collectively, at any given moment.  It takes many lifetimes round the zodiac and the lessons of Leo and the  fifth house, Leo’s natural domain, for the love nature of our earthly  selves to rise to this level.

Because they tend to put the objects of their love onto a pedestal to  worship and adore them, young and inexperienced souls in Leo are  constantly falling in love and just as quickly out again. The fire of  their heart dies a quick death when they discover that the other one is  merely a human being with the same flaws and imperfections that they  themselves have. What Leo doesn’t know at that stage is that the other  one merely mirrors back to them. Unaware of projection and the purpose  it serves, Leo cannot yet respond the right way. But through having to  deal with the disappointments of the past, our ability to love wisely  slowly grows. It needs bearing in mind that the zodiac with its twelve  signs and houses is meant to show us that we all have everything within  us. Nobody is just a Leo or an Aquarius or any other sign. And the more  we evolve and mature spiritually, the more the energies in the signs in  polar opposition within us learn how to work as one. 

In the early stages of our earthly education during the lifetimes spent  in Leo, our hallmarks are extreme selfishness and egotism. But when this  part of our development nears its end, through the natural evolutionary  process in which every form of life is taking part, our earthly self’s  love has transformed itself into a love not just for the people around  us but for the whole of humankind. We no longer worship and adore human  beings, but the One who brought all of us into being, who nurtures and  cares for us and will forever continue to provide for everyone’s needs.

For as long as our lower self still functions predominantly on the  earthly level of its being, the desires of Air and Fire, head and heart,  are following the impulses of polar opposition. As a result they are  frequently at loggerheads with each other. Through our constant efforts  at operating equally well on the on the outer and inner plane of life,  they are learning to work together ever more peacefully and  harmoniously. Aquarius represents the voice of God, which by the way I  only found out recently. Leo rules the human heart, the place into which  the creative ideas of the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun in the  sky above us, are constantly flowing into us and from there our world. 

And that’s how God’s wisdom and truth for quite some time have been  finding their way ever more freely and powerfully into any heart whose  transmission channels are open to receive them. This brings us the  knowledge we need to release ourselves and our world into the  religious/spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. For some time this kind  of information was given through people like Grace Cooke, the spiritual  medium used by the White Eagle group of spirit guides. But because our  world is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life, for quite a while this has been changing into direct  transmissions from the Highest levels of life. You can find out more  about several of these things by following the relevant links at the end  of this chapter. 

From its beginnings my writings have been part of this new approach.  They were never based on speculations, myths and legends, but are the  truth. My jottings contain my truth which consists of the knowledge that  is now flowing with ever increasing force from the source of our being  directly into the individual and collective consciousness of our world.  What a long time the truth had to wait until it could at last reveal  itself to ever more of us earthlings directly through their intuition =  the inner teacher. But that is nothing when one bears in mind that a  human lifetime, even if we should live on this plane to one hundred, is  but the twinkle of an eye in terms of Eternity.

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through  the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe anything simply because you have  heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you  have found it written in the religious books of your world or you  received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions  because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find,  after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with your  reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept  it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become your  spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’

The German philosopher Arthur Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, added to this:  ‘All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second,  it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘The Coming World Teacher’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘About White Eagle’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’
•    ‘Psychic Gifts’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - Part Four 
*_
_*My Relationship With White Eagle
*_
_*




*_
​If  you are familiar with my writings, you may have noticed that once in a  while someone’s quote appears. This is done in the hope that the saying  or teaching adds another slant and perspective, maybe a touch of  additional enlightenment to the theme under discussion. Following my  inner guidance in all things, I share with you, my dear readers, only  that which is likely to be of benefit to you. Without this no-one’s  words would be there, including mine.

Naturally, this also  applies to extracts from White Eagle teachings. I have no idea what  anyone else makes of the whole concept of White Eagle. To me and in  connection with my writings, the name means no more than one of the many  groups of guides, friends and helpers in the spirit world, our true  home. None of my writings have ever been based on White Eagle teachings.  Whenever I share the essence of one of them with you, they are  enlargements and enhancements that provide more understanding.

To  this day White Eagle teachings enter into my field of vision AFTER and  not before I have written about something. In the beginning this was  very uncanny and scary. Yet, I soon got used to it when my inner  guidance reassured me that if messages arrive in this particular manner  they are gifts from the Angels confirming that what I have written is  true and right for sharing with others. Aware that nothing in our lives  happens without a wise higher purpose, I settled down to gratefully  accepting this much needed and appreciated support.

My connection  with the White Eagle Lodge over the years has been a somewhat tenuous  one. For about ten years I have been a subscribed member, but I have  never visited any of the Lodge’s premises or taken part in their  activities. I am happy that my small annual contribution supports the  good work they are doing worldwide. In return I receive their bi-monthly  magazine ‘Stella Polaris’, an excellent publication I most warmly  recommend. For some months now I have also been receiving the Lodge’s  e-mail ‘Monday Thought’, also recommended. An occasional e-mail  Newsletter recently started to appear as well.

At the beginning  of May 2016 someone drew my attention to a blog that contained some  downright slanderous information about the White Eagle Lodge. I could  not avoid asking myself: ‘What if it is true?’ This created on  opportunity for examining the nature of my relationship with the White  Eagle Lodge. It led me to the conclusion that all along it has been with  the White Eagle group of guides rather than the Lodge.

To my  delight the blog matter was soon cleared up. The Lodge’s investigations  showed that it had been written by a mentally severely disturbed person,  who is well known to them. I refuse to sit in judgement over anyone,  including the White Eagle Lodge. And in the unlikely case that the  information had been true, all it could have done for me would be to  remind me of the fact that many of the people who gave the greatest  gifts to our world were very unpleasant specimens. One of the most  outstanding examples to my mind is Mozart. Yet, whatever kind of a man  he was, I can honestly say that I am not interested in his personal  life, his character and the struggles he had to fight with his lower  nature – the same as we all do – whilst trying to come to terms with his  unusual earthly existence.

The only thing that matters to me is  of what Mozart left behind, the magnificent bequest he made to our world  with his music. I feel that through it the Highest realms of life are  communicating directly with those on the Earth plane in a language all  of their own. It is the Universe’s language of the heart for the  enjoyment of those Mozart left behind, so they could be entertained,  comforted and healed by listening to the gift of his life’s work.

To  my mind, Mozart’s music compares well with the unique and precious gift  the Angels brought us through the White Eagle group of guides and their  medium, Grace Cooke. She was the co-founder of the White Eagle Lodge  together with her husband Ivan Cooke. The White Eagle teachings appeared  during the darkest hours our planet had ever experienced. I believe  that the two world wars were the Apocalypse of our world. And it was  during these times of utter darkness and despair the White Eagle  teachings began to bring new rays of light and hope. They did this in  the wake of World War One as well as throughout and after World War Two.

What  Grace’s descendants, by now in their second generation, will ever make  of their inheritance depends on the Karma of the people involved and the  life lessons they have come to take part in. But even if someone at the  Lodge did something foolish enough to ruin and destroy its reputation,  to me this could not diminish by one iota the value of the teachings  that were given through Grace. Should anything detrimental ever happen  at the Lodge, the following line from the Lord’s Prayer would come to  mind: ‘And lead us not in to temptation, but deliver us from all evil.’  Evil invariably means the fulfilment of the desires of someone’s lower  earthly nature.

Nothing can ever change the fact that Grace’s  gift must have brought a great deal of comfort and reassurance to many.  On both sides of the conflict there were millions whose loved ones had  been forced to go to war to make the senseless sacrifice of laying down  their lives on the altar of the lunacy of political power struggling.  People were searching for some kind of evidence that their dear departed  were not dead, but alive and well cared for in another world, another  dimension of life. They were looking for evidence of our other world  that for such a long time had to remain carefully hidden from public  view and knowledge, while the war was raging on.

Behind the  scenes of life the two world wars represented a huge clearing process of  ancient Karma and the individual and collective cleansing of our world.  With Grace’s help and the work of others who were involved in getting  in touch with our other world, the veil between it and ours slowly but  surely was beginning to lift and grow thinner. The Age of Aquarius was  with us and with that the time had come that from the darkness and  despair of the death, destruction and suffering the warmongers of our  world were handing out, the light of new hope should arise and shine  brightly. That’s why through the White Eagle group of guides the Angels  allowed us glimpses that a fresh trust in life may well be justified  because it is a good one after all, if only one approaches it from the  right angle.

In my view, Grace’s legacy is just as precious and  probably even more sublime than those of people like Mozart and Chopin,  Beethoven and Handel, to name but a few. The White Eagle messages that  were given through her brought and to this day are bringing comfort and  healing to anyone who requires it. Most important of all her efforts  helped us to find a better understanding of the processes of life, of  birth and death and reincarnation. Our grateful thanks goes to all who  made it possible, on both sides of the veil of consciousness.

Grace  began her career as a spiritualist medium in 1913. Early in her career,  she used her psychic gifts to offer evidence of survival. On occasions  the then British prime minister, Ramsay MacDonald, vouched for the  accuracy of her spirit communications. She became progressively  convinced that the spiritual and philosophical aspects of Spiritualism  were more important than mere evidence of survival. Initially Grace  formed a small church in Middlesex. She later separated from its  activities after the church leaders became more interested in proofs of  survival, but her emphasis had shifted to spiritual healing and to  channelling teachings from White Eagle.

The White Eagle Lodge  came into being on 22 February 1936, when its first premises were  dedicated in Kensington, London under the direction of Grace’s spirit  guides. Shall we ever be able to pay our debt of gratitude to the Angels  and Masters, guides and helpers in the spirit world, who are  ceaselessly toiling in the background of our existence to bring every  last one of us home into the awareness of their true nature and the  oneness with God?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Psychic Gifts’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - Part Five 
*_
_*Developing Discernment 
*_
_*




*_
​In  my view, the same applies to the White Eagle teachings as to any other  collection of religious/spiritual knowledge in the vast storehouse of  our world. Let us be ever careful not to throw the baby out with the  bathwater. For dealing with any spiritual wisdom what we need first and  foremost is to develop our discerning faculties to the highest degree.  Equally important is that we constantly work on strengthening the  contact with our inner guidance, so that these two faculties together  can help us to distinguish reliably and unfailingly the wheat from the  chaff. The task for aspiring healers and lightbringers is picking the  best and leaving the rest, to be recycled.

That’s how I have  always handled any kind of writing, including the White Eagle teachings.  My relationship with the White Eagle group of guides will never be  disturbed or disrupted by anything that happens in the Lodge that  carries its name. From the moment of first encountering one of its  teachings, the name White Eagle for me has always been a symbol of the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit.

On the mighty wings of the  wisdom and truth that are now flowing ever more powerfully from the  Universe’s loving heart into ours, the Christ Spirit seeks to empower  each one of us to lift ourselves and those around us above the myths,  legends and superstitions of earthly life into the radiance of the truth  that for so long had to remain hidden behind them. Through searching  the esoteric meaning of such tales and through that learning about the  fate that ultimately awaits even the last and slowest one of us, our  superconscious faculties unfold and our inner vision opens. This enables  the Christ Spirit to lift us into the realities of the higher and  eventually highest realms, and we recognise that this is our true home  and the place from which we once emerged.

I believe that peace  will come to our world when a majority of souls in earthly life have  grown into this kind of awareness, which is the gift of spiritual  adulthood. The energies that are created when as many as possible are  working together on the healing of our world, hand in hand with God and  the Angels, will gradually grow powerful enough to pull the rest of our  world along with us.

Spiritual adults are those who know and  accept that every right brings with it a duty. The right of taking part  in earthly life and taking from it what we need, brings with it the  responsibility and duty to take first class care of our planet and do  what we can to avoid over-consuming and protecting Mother Earth’s  precious resources. What spiritual adults require most urgently is  finding their own truth. This aspect of our being is deepened and  strengthened by every small effort we make to develop it some more. The  inflow of God’s sacred wisdom and truth directly into every heart and  soul that is open to receive it, is bringing our world a new kind of  truth that is no longer based on someone else’s beliefs, but on what  everyone’s inner guidance says is true and right for us, now. This is  the only truth that really can provide us with a deep inner knowingness  and certainty.

With regard to understanding spiritual truth I am  sure there is a great deal that each one of us and our whole race still  have to learn. Although I have been attending to my writings just about  every day and that week after week, month after month and even year  after year, and that for a long time, I imagine that I shall never have  found and told you all there is yet to be discovered. All I can do is  attend to the lessons I have chosen for this lifetime and let you take  part in them through my jottings, as best as I know how to.

Alas,  it is in the nature of spiritual awakening that, until we have reached  full consciousness, much of the time we are working blindfold and  stumbling around in the dark. Let’s not begrudge this because it’s an  essential part of the mystery of our earthly existence and God’s great  plan of life. If we wish to develop real and lasting faith in the  goodness of life, all we can do is keep going quietly, trusting the  power of God’s all-knowing, all-seeing and all-redeeming love to show us  the way forever. In this way we shall find out soon enough what more  glorious spiritual experiences than those of our present existence are  waiting for us.

Because there is no way of knowing when our  karmic debts have been paid and all lessons learnt, true faith and trust  in the Highest are the most important parts of our armoury whilst  humbly serving on the Earth plane. But in spite of our spiritual  awareness we cannot help still to a certain extent being caught up in  the darkness and illusion of Earth life. Yet, if only we can manage to  keep going no matter what, every new day is sure to bring us another bit  of wisdom and understanding.

To return to White Eagle for a  moment, I would like to repeat that my relationship is and always will  be with the White Eagle group of spirit guides and NOT with the White  Eagle Lodge. However, should an injustice be done to anyone and/or  should someone be accused of things they are not guilty of, you can  count on me to speak up for and support them. Naturally, this includes  the White Eagle Lodge. But independent of what may ever happen there, my  relationship with the White Eagle group of guides and their teachings  will never change. In my view, there is no need for anyone else’s  connection with them to do so either. Naturally, this is for each  individual to decide for themselves.

As far as any kind of  spiritual knowledge is concerned, let’s not repeat the mistake that was  made by humankind so often in the past. We can do better than to confuse  the bringer of a message with the things of great value they may have  been sent from the Highest planes of life to bring down to the Earth.  With the degree of understanding we have developed by now it is no  longer difficult to recognise the higher esoteric meaning that lies  behind the surface words of many of these teachings.

To make the  most of the time that remains of our present lifetime on the earthly  plane, we need to strive for balance. Cultivating a sense of humour and  of fun is as essential as enjoying the gifts of Mother Earth, taking  part in life without abusing it. Balance needs to be striven for in all  things and there is no need to lose our liking for the physical realms  of life and its gifts. By looking for and revelling in that which is  good, right and beautiful on the Earth plane and leaving the rest  behind, our earthly self gets to know and absorbs true beauty. And there  is no reason for not experiencing the spiritual background and the  higher aspects of our existence at the same time. This safeguards the  balance we are here to seek for our spiritual progress.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - Part Six 
*_
_*Letting Go Of Our Fears
*_
_*




*_​The  new understanding that for some time has been coming to us is designed  to assist all of us with letting go of and dissolving every one of our  fears, especially those of God and death, the future and everything that  for wise reasons up to now had to remain unknown and hidden from our  earthly self’s view. What we are finding is one of the greatest gifts  humankind has ever received from the Highest. It brings us the renewal  of hope and faith in the profound goodness of the life the Universal  forces with their infinite generosity and kindness are giving us anew  with each passing day.

Through the knowledge we are now finding  there grows in us a different kind of trust that is no longer based on  the wobbly foundation of mere beliefs. This faith is based on a deep  inner certainty that grows organically from within, because it is rooted  in knowing who we are, what the true purpose of our existence is, where  we are coming from and going to, what is expected from us and which  role we have to play in God’s great plan of life. Knowing these things  slowly but surely helps us to overcome and let go of even the darkest  and most threatening of our existential fears.

We only fear that  which we fail to understand, but when we at last grasp the true meaning  of something we find to our astonishment and delight that there really  is nothing to be afraid of. Our inner guidance is there and working with  us. Each time we hear or read some positive and constructive approaches  to the things we still are fearful of, the small still voice within  reacts with: ‘Pay attention to this, it makes sense and that means it’s  true!’ It is unlikely that any fear will go immediately, but the more we  look into and work with it, the deeper the new knowledge sinks into our  consciousness, until with the passing of time it becomes our spiritual  property and ours to keep in all Eternity.

This is particularly  valuable when it comes to trying to communicate with our loved ones in  the world of spirit in an attempt to strengthen the connection of our  two hearts. This can be made easier by becoming aware that at all times  earthly life is surrounded by worlds that are invisible to earthly eyes  and that great oceans are waiting to be explored by us in the later  stages of our development. It’s good to talk with our children as early  as possible of the presence of these things, as this helps them to  remain in touch with the finer ethers of the spirit world, humankind’s  true home. Make them familiar with the fact that they only recently left  this world and that in due course they will return to it, the same as  everybody else. Our spiritual consciousness expands quite rapidly once  we come to terms with the forces from the higher and highest realms of  life that are constantly at work within and around every one of us.

I  hope you will forgive me for returning to the theme of my truth for a  moment. I would like you to know that there is no problem for me if your  truth is different from mine. This is quite natural when one looks at a  theme from a different viewpoint. So, when you are reading something  you don’t agree with, why not go within to see what comes to you  intuitively? Instead of repeating what someone before us said or wrote,  no matter how old and venerable that person is or was and how long ago  their teachings appeared, now it is necessary to find out what our own  inner guidance has to say about it. Please let me know what your wise  one within tells you and I shall listen with great interests. If I  receive a reaction of: ‘Yes, this is true!’, I shall happily accept your  truth as part of mine.

This is how in the Age of Aquarius the  individual and collective consciousness of our world will keep on  expanding. And each time you and I are growing in understanding and  wisdom, our whole world and even the Universe’s is doing the same. As  ever more knowledge arrives through various channels of communication  with the Highest, it is highly likely that what we presently know as  truth will change. In the same way many of the White Eagle teachings  have become outdated and are in need of re-interpretation. Through deep  feelings of recognition or otherwise our inner guidance is always  waiting to tell us a truth from an untruth, and to discern whether  something is right or wrong.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - *__*Part Seven 
*_
​ _*Progress
*_​ _*





*_​ Let there be many windows to your soul,
That all the glory of the Universe may beautify it. 
Not the narrow pane of one poor creed 
Can catch the radiant rays
That shine from countless sources. 
Tear away the blinds of superstition.
Let the light pour through fair windows,
Broad as truth itself and high as God.

Why should the spirit peer
Through some priest-curtained orifice, 
And grope along dim corridors of doubt, 
When all the splendour from unfathomed seas of space
Might bathe it with the golden waves of love?
Sweep up the debris of decaying faiths.
Sweep down the cobwebs of worn-out beliefs
And throw your soul wide open to the light
Of reason and of knowledge. 

Tune your ear
To all the wordless music of the stars 
And to the voice of nature,
And your heart shall turn to truth and goodness,
As a plant turns to the Sun. 
A thousand unseen hands reach down to help you
To their peace-crowned heights.
And all the forces of the firmament
Shall fortify your strength. 
Be not afraid
To thrust aside half-truths and grasp the whole.


Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Source Of My Inspiration - Part Eight 
*_
​ _*Come To Me, My Truly Beloved
*_​ *




*​ I have had enough of silent nights, of  my unspoken grief and tired wisdom. The more the years advance, the more  I realise that this is not the kind of love I am on the Earth to seek.  That’s why I ask you to come to me, my truly Beloved. You are my  treasure and my breath of life, dress my earthly self’s inner wounds and  be my spirit/soul’s cure. You and I we are one and need no words, just  come to me without a sound.

I now know that love means reaching for the sky and with every breath  tearing away a hundred veils. Love steps away from the ego. It opens the  eyes of inner vision and does not take this world so seriously. If you  understand all this, congratulations, dear heart! You have joined the  circle of lovers, but please tell me in your own words how all this  began for you. For me it happened when I was absorbed in my work in this  world, though I never lost my longing for my true home in the realms of  the Highest. One day, exhausted with no strength left, I turned to God  and the Angels and asked for their help. Suddenly they lifted me into  the grace of Divine love. Words cannot describe the mystery of this  experience.

Dear heart, why are you are so unreasonable? You have fallen in love.   Why then are you still worrying about your life? Those who insist on   robbing and stealing have reason to fear earthly laws as well as   spiritual ones. But although you profess to be in love with the Highest,   nonetheless you are worrying about what people may think of you. While in earthly life, I will run fast  and keep running until I catch up with the spirits of the air and the  wind. I will dissolve into air and become nothing, so I can reach my  Beloved more easily. I will become fire, burn my house and head for the  desert. I will become all pain, so I can be healed. I will become humble  and turn into soil so your flowers can grow in me. I will kiss the  ground and become water, so I can flow into your rose garden. I will  make my face shine like a golden coin, so I can become worthy of you, my  one and only truly Beloved. I came in this world helpless and fearful  but now that I am approaching the end of my journey, I am finding  comfort and safety in you. The blessing of truth is like water, it can  only flow downstream, back into the great ocean of life. Was I born into  earthly life to find my way home to you, my Beloved?

There is no bargaining with the love I feel for you. And the choices I   make are no longer the ones of my earthly self but yours. Your will is   mine and my will is yours. Now I know that love is the true nature of   life throughout the whole of Creation and that it is also the essence of   human nature that provides a mirror of our soul. This kind of love can   only reveal itself to those who look into its face and have the  courage  to act it out in their own lives.

When you recognise the face of anger, false pride and all manner of   other negative characteristics in others, do not turn away. Know that   they are mirrors of your hidden inner self. Place your own negativity   under your feet, turn it into a ladder for climbing ever higher into   your true nature. There is no peace until you become the master of the   desires of your lower earthly self. Let go of all anger. An outburst of   it may taste sweet at the moment it is happening, but anger destroys –   not merely the other one. In time it also kills you. Refuse to act as   one of life’s victims. Be a conqueror by taking charge of every aspect   of your being. If that sounds too difficult, ask God and the Angels for   their help. 

It takes humility to climb to freedom. My dear heart, never think you   are better than others. Listen to their sorrows with compassion. If you   want peace, do not harbour bad thoughts, do not gossip and do not teach   what you do not truly understand yourself.

When a tree is planted every leaf that grows tells you of the tree’s   love for its Creator. Let your life be like this and never forget that   whatever you sow – in this lifetime and all others – is bound to bear   fruit. Therefore, if you have any sense, my dear friend, plant nothing   but love and remember that we show our worth by what we seek, not by our   words but our actions and deeds. Water flows to those who want purity,   so wash your soul of all desires and be cleansed for the table of the   highest love. 

Shall I tell you a secret? Flowers attract the most beautiful lovers   with their sweet smile and scent. When writing poetry or prose, if you   put the cravings of your small earthly self for fame and glory to one   side and allow God’s inspiration to flow through you, it will do so and   can then speak to people’s hearts and souls forever.

Do not spend unnecessary time with those who lack understanding. Never   sit in judgement over them or throw stones at them or their talk. Each   in their own sweet time they too will re-awaken into the awareness of   their true nature. As the mirror of the soul easily gets rusty when   dipped into muddy waters, it is better by far to keep the company of   those who already have opened their hearts and learnt to love wisely,   God’s way. 
Maulana Rumi
From the Islamic Tradition
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Love?
*
​ *



*​
Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This love wants all its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of humankind is love because from love we once came and to love each one of us eventually returns. This world was created to help every soul discover and then integrate its Divine qualities. That is why time and again we have to return to it, until we finally have learnt to love the way our Creator loves us and all His/Her creations. This way of loving is by no means some kind of soppy emotion. First and foremost it is kindness, gentleness, consideration and tolerance towards all life and beings, including ourselves. 

To my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and meaning of our present existence, and an understanding of the different lessons each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than anything else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the weaknesses and pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of all signs. In every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters them, in the hope of learning how to rise above and overcome them. 

It seems that all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in judgement over others. Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes and foibles of my companions on the road of life, as well as my own, with compassion and kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift myself above judging others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s behaviour and that they are my sibling in the great family of life has made all the difference to my approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each one totally and unconditionally is a natural progression of this development. It does away with the urge to sit in judgement and when someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me, these days I can smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far as I am concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition: ‘Ah, that’s why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change myself, not them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To help others find that same tolerance through a better understanding of their own nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word. The following is the essence of one of their teachings that came my way with the Lodge’s Monday Thought for 25.2.2013: ‘You are in earthly life so that you may learn how to love God’s way. This love sees the good in others and that God’s hands is eternally weaving the loom of all life, not merely humankind’s. This love consists of kindness and gentleness, sympathy and understanding. It never means surrendering to unwise and foolish demands. 

‘The more you focus your whole being on the Universal Christ’s love, the more your fears dissolve. Faith gradually fills your whole being and what Its voice through your inner guidance tells you to do, you have the courage and strength to carry out. When the Christ love has taken over your whole being, you have no difficulties recognising and doing only that which is good, right and beautiful. Love is power, but this does not mean one being dominating others. Loving God’s way provides you with the power to know and do God’s will rather than your own.’

Another teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides arrived in my inbox with the Lodge’s Monday Thought 7.11.2016 when I had just finished updating this chapter. The following is its essence: ‘The light of the Universal Christ is the love from which everything is created, including your own solar bodies. This love is unique and infinite, and yet it manifests and expresses itself in many different forms and varying degrees in human life. You do well to recognise this love in whatever form it presents itself in earthly life. And never forget that love is the only foundation from which your own and everybody else’s solar body or body of light can be constructed.

‘With every loving and unselfish thought, word and action your Christ nature develops. Each one of them increases the level of the Christ light that gradually fills your whole being. This is the material from which each solar body is constructed and that is the body you need to enter and move about on the higher levels of life. Until it has been created by you, you cannot move on to exploring these regions and continue your studies there. The construction of every individual solar body adds to the strength of the solar body of your whole world.’

To paraphrase a quote from the Paramahansa Yogananda: ‘When you are living and loving God’s way, you recognise in every human being the face of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. The realisation that the light of their love is in everything enters you into a magical living relationship that unites you with the trees, the sky, the stars, people and all other living creatures. Feeling  your oneness with them that is the code of Divine love.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Loving From The Heart’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Transmutation Of Karma
*_
​ _




_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the Gentle Brother’: ‘It is all too  easy to judge the actions of others, but endeavour to refrain from  judgment. Because of your oneness on the inner level, whenever you are  condemning someone you are in truth doing this to yourself. Strive to be  tolerant and let flow from your heart the gentle spirit of the master  soul the Jesus legend portrayed. Jesus is a symbolism for the archetypal  Christ, your own Christ nature. 

‘This aspect of your being in all of you is the only one in the whole of  Creation who can save and redeem you and make you perfect. In this  context perfection means that all aspects of your being have healed into  one and are working together in perfect harmony, the way they are in  the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents. This blessed  state can only come about through everyone’s own efforts. The Jesus  legend depicts how highly evolved and perfected souls, of their own free  will, conduct their earthly lives by walking in the footsteps of the  gentle and loving Jesus. He is but one of the many symbols of the  Universal Christ which God and the Angels presented to humankind down  the ages through various religions of your world. 

‘Forgive, dear children of the Earth, forgive. Whatever is in your  heart, whichever way you may feel towards anyone, possibly with  justification according to the standards of earthly life, pray to  forgive and follow the advice of the Jesus legend’s Lord’s Prayer:  ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against  us.’ Forgiving those who hurt and wounded you is the only way of  releasing yourself from the karmic chains and shackles that exist  between you and the offender.  So long as you sit in judgment over them  and refuse to forgive, the Universal law of cause and effect will time  and again bring the same back to you. No-one can escape the perfect  justice of this law, which decrees: ‘As you give, so you receive.’ This  continues until one of you sends the other one forgiveness from your  heart and soul, you are releasing each other from the bondage of your  joint Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you learn to think and act with love from the  spiritual aspect of your Christ nature. The Jesus story points the way.  All of you are on the Earth plane so that you may learn to live like a  true Master who knows nothing but compassion and kindness, gentleness  and love. The Jesus legend tells us that the Master looked deep into the  souls of those who were drawn to him. He saw their suffering, not  merely that of the present but of their whole evolutionary pathway. He  saw their Karma and how they themselves brought it about.

'The Jesus story shows you how you too, in the fullness of time when  your own Christ nature has sufficiently developed, are going react to  people and life in general with a heart that is filled with compassion  and forgiveness. In your daily encounters that can turn out to be very  difficult. Yet, it is worth persevering because as soon as the Divine  forgiveness of your higher nature fills your whole being, people are  released and set free with whom you could have been in karmic, i.e.  emotional bondage over many lifetimes. Because of this both of you have  been nailed to the cross of earthly suffering. That’s why we advise you  to look beyond people’s appearances into their hearts and souls. When  you see there how they are suffering, all you may want to do is love and  forgive them.’  
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Picking The Raisins From Each Cake
*_





​My  intention behind any new religions that appeared in your world was to  provide you, My beloved children, with yet another ladder on which you  could climb, so that bit by bit you would come ever closer to the  re-discovery of the higher and highest aspect of your own nature and  Mine. Their memories are stored deep in every human soul. For each one  of you there eventually comes the moment when they begin to stir and you  increasingly long to express them in all your daily encounters. The  degree in which you succeed to keep this promise to yourself shows Me  when you are ready to be taught directly by Me.

Every belief  system you have ever encountered and become interested in was yet  another preparation for this stage of your personal evolution and that  of your race. Each one represented a tiny, yet vital piece in My giant  mosaic of life. When you rise above your present level of existence on  the mighty wings of the wisdom and knowledge you are now receiving  directly from Me, enabling you to take the higher view of life, can a  clear picture emerge. I am the mosaic’s designer and architect,  conductor and choreographer, ballet- and choirmaster. Your task, as My  actors, singers and dancers on the vast stage known by you as life, is  to make the most of everything I am presenting to you at any given time.  In spite of the trials and tribulations that are an essential part of  every soul’s evolutionary journey, endeavour to enjoy as much as you can  playing your part in your unique and individual fashion.

No  matter where fragments of My wisdom appear and by whom they are found,  they were never meant for the privileged and selected few. Every part of  My truth was always meant to be shared by all. Your object as healers  is to pick the raisins from the cake of every religion. Pour them into  the great melting pot that is the pool of human consciousness. Then take  as big a spoon as you can lay your hands on, carefully stir and blend  the resulting mixture into a new religion that unites you and leads  every one of you back home into the conscious awareness of your loving  union with Me. Having reached the Age of Aquarius, ever more of you are  ready to receive that which is suitable of My wisdom directly from Me.  Soon, very soon there will be no more need for religions because all of  you are being taught by Me. I am your inner teacher and guru, the living  God and the wise one within. I know the way of all things and I have  the answers to any question you may ever care to ask. I bless you all,  each one.

Once more I assure you that each and every one of you  is a unique and beautiful being, special and precious beyond compare,  loved and protected far more than you will ever be able to imagine.   Regardless of what kind of lowly position in life you may at present  occupy, a high and holy destiny awaits you all, so do not allow anyone  to convince you that you are nothing but a miserable worm and a sinner  before Me. That just is not true and regardless of what someone may say,  you are nothing of the kind. As My beloved child, you are a student and  a learner in the vast academy of life I designed for all of you, no  more and no less.
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*No-One Is Without Value





*
​The  essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that  reached me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought 25.3.2013: ‘Each one of you is a  precious and unique being, who is loved by the Great Father/Mother of  all life, your true parents, far more than any of you can imagine. No  human being is without value and each one of you is of the greatest  importance as a manifestation of God, who is in the process of evolving  into perfection, i.e. wholeness, and through whom the Divine forces in  due course will be able to touch the lives of countless others. Your  earthly minds are receiver and transmitter stations and potentially each  one of you is a channel and reflector of God’s light. If in your minds  you hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, it can shine  through you into the whole of your world. In this way the power of God’s  light can reach and illuminate everyone you get in touch with, as well  as many others who are unknown to you.

‘The esoteric meaning of  the surface words of the Jesus legend’s Easter and resurrection story is  an allegory that describes the death and resurrection of humankind’s  spiritual nature. At the beginning of your education as physical beings,  your spirit consciousness is nailed to the cross of earthly life. For  wise higher reasons it has to die in that environment, but after having  spent many lifetimes in it, the Divine spark in you stirs from its  slumber. Slowly your spiritual nature rises from its grave, from your  subconscious into your conscious awareness, so it can be resurrected by  your earthly self. May the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, bless each one of you and through you renew and heal the heart and  soul of humankind with Its loving breath of life.'

And  this is the essence of another teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that reached me as a Lodge’s Monday Thought on 7th January  2019: ‘Every human being is constantly close to God’s loving heart. For  a long time without being aware of it, this love is part of you and  when in the fullness of time the Divine spark within you wakes up, your  own Christ nature starts to develop. Through bringing forth the highest  and best that is within you, this part of your being provides you with  the sweetness, nobility and strength of character of the Divine, and  also the inspiration and courage to move bravely along the predestined  pathway. Wherever it may take you, it will give you companionship and  never ending happiness and joy as the glory of God’s Creation reveals  itself to you more and more.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Fall From Grace Or Original Sin
*_
_*Part One
*_






​Voluntarily  you once came away from the state of the conscious union with Me,  widely known in your world as paradise. Every human spirit initially is  but a tiny spark that nonetheless contains every one of My powers and  characteristics. Like Me, you always have been spirit/soul,  masculine/feminine, darkness/light, goodness and evil. To enable you to  enter into earthly life, the first thing the Angels and I had to provide  for you was a physical body that has potential for developing its own  earthly personality through which your spirit/soul can manifest and  express itself. In the course of many lifetimes on the Earth these  faculties enable you to get to know every aspect of your lower and then  higher nature. To show you both sides of every coin, in some of them you  appear as a man and in others as a woman. In spite of this you always  remained the same spirit/soul whose consciousness gradually expanded  through your lessons in the earthly school of life.

Freely and  willingly you once went forth into the adventure of discovering what  life offers spiritual beings in a physical environment, like that of the  Earth. You ventured forth because the laws of life are programmed into  your being. That’s how you knew that the law of life is evolution and  that the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma in the end will  always take you back home into the conscious awareness of your true  nature and your oneness with Me. You were eager to grow and evolve,  excited and motivated by the idea that lots of you would be taking part  in this adventure and that every one would always be allowed to learn  from their own experiences. You loved the thought of being able to  constantly add to the knowledge that was already stored in the soul  memories of the Great Mother, dating back to long before human beings  made their first appearance.

At the stage of being pure  spirit/soul, you were happy to develop your own soul that is an integral  part of the great soul, the Mother. You liked the idea of living in a  physical environment in which you would have an inner world of emotions  and feelings for experiencing it. You agreed with everything joyously  because you knew that at the end of your journey of entering ever deeper  into many different kinds of thus far unknown territories, you would  unerringly find your way home into My loving embrace. Aware that the  Angels would forever be by your side, watchfully and lovingly guiding  and protecting you every step along the way, it was not difficult to  decide whether you wanted to evolve into a pioneer, wayfinder and  lightbringer for those who would be following behind.

You are by  no means Angels who have fallen from My grace. Each one of you started  their existence as one of My creative ideas = Fire. The will and power  of My mind turned you into a tiny spark of My light of the Christ Star,  from which everything that exists in the whole of Creation has been made  in the same creative process. Every human being was created so that in  the fullness of time it can fulfil its destiny of illuminating the  darkness of earthly life with its light, i.e. the wisdom and knowledge  that have been gained in the course of countless lifetimes spent in the  great school of Mother Earth’s loving embrace.

There never has  been such a thing as original sin and you could not be Angels who fell  from My grace because the Angels are on a different evolutionary pathway  than humankind. The two run parallel and are inter-twined, but that is  all. The Angelic hierarchy on My behalf and by My will and wishes filled  the patriarchal religions with concepts of this nature so they could be  used as teaching aids to bring forth the destructiveness of the  masculine when it is without the guiding hand of the love and wisdom of  the feminine to show the way. Each one of you had to gather first hand  experiences of what happens when the masculine’s thirst for power and  possession, conquest and dominion over others is let loose in your world  without restrictions, when it is allowed to force anything into  submission that it can lay its hands on, by whatever means available.  Sometimes you would find yourself at the giving end of events and later  on the receiving one, either in this lifetime or a future one.

Every  male of your species is an earthly manifestation of God, the masculine  aspect of the Divine Trinity, and every female of the feminine and the  Goddess. The present state of your world came about when the Angels,  with the help of the patriarchal religions, presented Me as an all-male  Deity. It would take a long time before humankind discovered that this  is impossible because the aspects of the Divine Trinity cannot be  separated from each other, the same as they are in you. Without the  feminine there would be no world for you to live in, the feminine IS the  world. The astrological elements show this quite clearly. Earth and  Water are feminine, while Fire and Air are masculine. Your physical  bodies consist of matter = Earth and your world of feelings and emotions  = Water. The invisible part of you is spirit = Air, the realm of  thought, and creative ideas that are made manifest through the feminine  aspect = Fire. Your soul is also invisible and its memories are stored  in the waterbody of your our vehicle. Spirit/soul are one.

Through alternatively giving and receiving you have always been taught the value of things. This is how over thousands of years humankind first was made familiar with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother and the feminine orientation of your world. Based on truth, it was a peaceful one. In the course of the following approximately six thousand years, these values were gradually withdrawn. They were substituted by the rule of the masculine and the will and power of the Father principle that in Me dominates the feminine. This necessitated the systematic suppression of the love and wisdom of the Mother, the feminine and the rule of truth and peace. 

The memories of lifetimes spent on Mother Earth during her earlier peaceful period of human habitation are stored in the collective soul of your world. Every individual soul is part of it and from the collective soul this knowledge radiates into them. Having once known the truth and peace, from the innermost part deepest part of everyone’s being the soul has been yearning for them ever since.
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Fall From Grace Or Original Sin - Part Two 
*_
_*The Patriarchal Religions
*_






​The  Angels purposely designed the patriarchal religions of your world so  that, with the passing of time, the masculine forces would increasingly  be left to their own devices and do as they pleased. Through supporting  and encouraging the growing expansion of the masculine lust for power,  warmongering and destruction, seeking dominion over people, their  belongings and their land. Especially at the administering end of these  belief systems they have been bringing out the worst in human beings.

The  result was conditions the likes of which had never before existed on  the Earth. These lessons had to continue for such a long time in order  to create sufficient opportunities for all of you to learn, each through  their own experiences, about the suffering the lower and lowest desires  of the masculine forces are capable of inflicting upon you and your  world. Every spirit/soul needs to eventually recognise for themselves  the ultimate futility of these things for the simple reason that nothing  in earthly life ever belongs to any one of you.

The behaviour of  the masculine gradually got ever more out of control. Young and  inexperienced spirit/souls, for as long as they are unaware of their  true nature and the higher purpose of their existence, to this day tend  to be vain and arrogant, aggressive and full of their own importance as  males of the species. They like to think of themselves as the owners and  masters of their particular small patch of My Creation. Lost in the  illusion of earthly life frequently finds them in pursuit of what they  believe to be their rightful share of the power, glory and wealth of  your world. It takes a long time before such youngsters, independent of  the age of their physical body, finally grasp that everybody is equal  before Me, that all of you have the same rights as well as duties, and  that every right is accompanied by a corresponding duty.

Independent  of where anyone finds themselves at present on the spiral of their  personal evolutionary journey, everybody has the right as well as the  duty to be educated on the Earth plane, because that is the only way  human beings can evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding. Even the  last and slowest one of you in the end will reach the developmental  point when they realise that everyone’s most honourable right and duty  is having sufficient input into transforming your planet into a better  and more peaceful place that can be enjoyed by the inhabitants of all  its kingdoms. They too will then become aware that the only things they  are meant to control and master are the desires, drives and urges of  their lower animal nature.

For those who wish to make the  progress that is their birthright and potentially possible, their first  duty is practising patience, tolerance and kindness with those who are  not yet as highly evolved as they are. When they observe the  misbehaviour of these people, wise ones are comforted by the knowledge  that everybody eventually gets to where all of you are going. And when  you bear in mind that all of you can only do so at their own pace and in  their own time, it will no longer surprise you that so many in your  world are struggling with their awakening, just the same as you once  were and in spots still are likely to do.

Refuse to believe that  any of the latecomers and strugglers you see around you is lost. They  are not! Rest assured that no spirit/soul will ever be left to its own  devices or lost, neither in earthly life nor in the spirit world. Every  human being is working as hard as you have been and still are on  transforming their weaknesses into strengths, even though they may as  yet not be consciously aware that this is the evolutionary process in  which every all of you have always been involved. Independent of where  it is on the evolutionary spiral of life, deep down every spirit/soul  knows it possesses My highest qualities and strengths, even though at  first only in seed form. And assisting those who are having difficulties  with the development of their higher nature is the noblest task for  aspiring healers and lightbringers. To be one of them is the easiest  thing in the world. The only thing you have to do is being true to your  real self, behaving towards everybody with equal kindness and  friendliness, with compassion and loving in thoughts, words and deeds.

Thought  is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and yours have a  far greater effect, not only on the development of your own spirit/soul  but also on that of others, than you would ever have believed to be  possible. Just think of each one you encounter as one of My children,  just the same as you are, and recognise that everybody in the long  course of their own individual and collective evolutionary journey  basically has identical needs. All have to endure the same tests, trials  and tribulations on the road of transforming their inner darkness into  light and their weaknesses into strengths. This is the only path that in  the end leads each one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, back  home into the conscious awareness of your oneness with Me and all life.

Focus  your attention on the image of the rising Sun as an outer manifestation  of My Light that by now ever more forcefully radiates into your race’s  individual and collective consciousness. Let the light of My wisdom and  knowledge guide, protect and help you find your way through any  experiences that may still have to come your way as part of the  redemption of your most ancient karmic debts. Turn your face towards the  Sun in the sky above you and in your imagination lift yourself and the  whole of your world into the power of My radiance, so it can flow  through you and manifest itself in everything you come into contact  with.

Make peace with Me, yourself, your life and everything it  has ever contained. All of it happened for the wise higher purpose of  teaching you some kind of a lesson that at the same time helped you to  redeem your Karma. Refuse to exploit anyone and give of your special  talents freely and lovingly. They could have taken many lifetimes to  develop for this particular purpose. Let every one of your thoughts,  words and deeds be simple, true and pure. Do not lean unnecessarily on  other members of the animal kingdom, for each one of them also is your  sibling in the vast family not only of Earth life but the whole of  Creation. Do whatever is in your power to alleviate the suffering of  your world, wherever you encounter it. This alone can move you and your  whole world onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral.

The  Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and of the re-discovery of the Great  Mother and the value of the love and wisdom of the feminine. Every  earthly mind is potentially a receiver/transmitter station for My ideas.  And the deeper you and your world are entering into this age, the more  the Angels will be bringing the parts of My wisdom and truth, directly  from My loving heart, that will help all of you to move ever forwards  and upwards. Everything is given through the inner guide and teacher,  the wise one or living God within, i.e. intuitively to those whose minds  are sufficiently tuned into My frequencies and theirs. The Angels and I  are delighted to observe how ever more of you by now are conducting  their lives in keeping with the truth My messengers have already brought  you. That is the only way that true and lasting peace can slowly but  surely come to the Earth.

Knowing and appreciating the value of truth and peace, wise ones cherish and treasure both and are willing to defend them, if need be with their earthly life. That’s no longer such a big deal for those who have discovered that life is an eternal and never ending process and by no means a one-off thing. No-one is snuffed out like a candle when they leave their physical body behind. The essence of everyone’s being is their spirit/soul and at the moment that is known as death in earthly life, it merely moves into a different dimension of life and is released into the greater freedom of My realm, the spirit world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fall Of Humankind’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a teaching by the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2007: ‘If there  were no darkness in your world, the light of Sun, Moon and stars would  be invisible to you and you would have no idea of their existence. And  without having walked in the darkness of not knowing God’s true nature  and your own, feeling so frightened, lonely and desperate about the  state of your world that you got down to your knees and called for help  from somewhere, you would never have realised that there is much more to  you and your earthly existence than you ever thought possible, and that  there is world of spirit in which Angels and Masters and other spirit  friends and helpers have for a long time been waiting for your call.

‘Our  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is omnipresent,  omnipotent and omniscient and has designed a great plan for the whole of  life and also for your life. These plans are unfailing and nothing and  nobody in the whole of Creation will ever be able to interfere with  their unfolding. Nothing is outside the will and power of God, the  masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the same as out of the reach of  the wisdom and love of the Great Mother, the Goddess. The Angelic  hierarchy is the executor of all plans and responsible for all of them.  they are the Highest Forces of life who never allow the reigns of God’s  Creation to slip out of their hands.

‘Whatever happens in your  world is part of the Divine plan and that includes the major  catastrophes it has experienced. One of the finest examples for this is  the Cretaceous–Palaeogene extinction of the dinosaurs. It took place  approx. sixty-six million years ago and marked the end of that period,  when all dinosaur groups except the neornithine birds were wiped out.  The Plesiadapiformes contain the ancestor species of all primates,  therefore humankind’s. These forms of life first appeared soon after  about three-quarters of plant and animal species, including most  dinosaurs, had been removed from the Earth. It happened because one  chapter of Mother’s Earth’s development was closing and a new one was  opening.

‘The Earth has seen many golden ages. Every twenty-six  thousand years a new great unfoldment of all your planet’s inhabitants  takes place. The dinosaurs were wiped out to prepare for the birth of  humankind. Each one of you has the power to ensure that no disasters of  this nature will ever be necessary again. Our bringing of ever more of  God’s light in the form of His/Her sacred wisdom and truth places the  instrument for making your contribution to this into everybody’s own  hands. The more you share the knowledge we are bringing you with those  around you, the more of the Christ light enters not only the cells of  your own physical body but also those of Mother Earth’s physical  manifestation. This speeds up the vibrations of the light she is made of  and through this she becomes increasingly etherealised.

‘The  Legend of the sinking of Atlantis was written by the Greek philosopher  Plato, 428/427 or 424/423 BC to 348/347 BC. He received his inspiration  from the Angels, the same as everybody and that on both sides of the  veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds from each other. The  Atlantic story is an allegory of the disastrous effects the abuse of  power when used for selfish purposes can have. But even if the place had  ever existed, its disappearance would have been part of God’s plan. The  same applies to what once was presented to your world through the  Abrahamic religions as ‘The Fall of Humankind’. It is another event that  is but a metaphor, in this case for humankind’s appearance on the  Earth. This development could only start when the planet’s evolution had  progressed sufficiently to be ready for the creation of a new and very  special species. In the fullness of time each one of the members of this  race would develop the qualities and characteristics, including the  intelligence of their Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. And  it would take a long time until they were to become aware that in truth  they are God’s beloved children of the Earth.

‘This process  started very quietly when the Angels introduced sparks of the Universal  Christ, the light of all lights, into the cells and atoms of the  physical bodies of a type of animal that had already evolved for this  purpose. From the word go the spark would be reaching out and attuning  itself to the heavenly light of its Creator and begin to grow. The  evolutionary plan for this new species provided that after a while they  commenced to walk upright and get around on two feet. This freed their  hands adapting themselves to their environment. After millions of years  in Earth terms many of these creatures would have reached the end of  their earthly education.

‘Encouraged by the religions of their  world, the first stage of their curriculum would consist of plundering  and raping the planet of its resources. However, in the end during the  final phase of their earthly education every one of them would evolve  into the planet’s guardians and caretakers. The tests and trials that  are presently coming your way are part of your final examination and the  way you are handling them are showing the wise ones in charge of you in  our world whether you are ready to be released from the need for  further lifetimes on the Earth. We, your spirit friends and helpers, are  doing all we can to help you work your way through the obstacles that  are coming your way.

‘In the run-up to the previous golden age,  around twenty-six thousand years ago, many who are now residing  permanently in our world took advantage of the opportunities that are  always available for everybody at special times like these. There have  been many of them since the human race appeared on the scene to assist  Mother Earth with the next stage of her evolution. Should yours have  been and maybe still is a particularly trying lifetime, stop grumbling  and rejoice. If you play your cards right, the end of your need for  further earthly lifetimes could be much nearer than you may think  possible at the moment. On the advice of the wise ones in charge of you  in our world, you agreed to their proposal of this particular pathway.  You did this because at that time you knew that we would be with you,  and that, from the spiritual background of your existence, we would  support and encourage you as much as we are allowed to do. The most  difficult part was helping your earthly self to become aware of our  presence and good intentions.

‘It is for three reasons why human  beings choose particularly difficult lifetimes. The first one is that  you are an old and experienced soul and you are strong enough to tackle  just about anything that comes your way. Second, the pathway you chose  will allow you to attend to every one of your karmic debts, hopefully  even the most ancient ones. Third, by the time the end of your present  earthly sojourn comes round in the natural course of events, you will be  so fed up with struggling that you are not going to find it  unnecessarily difficult to give of your best to conclude this part of  your spiritual development. In that case, as soon as your physical body  has been returned to Mother Earth, which happens for everybody when the  purpose of their present lifetime has been fulfilled, you will be  released into continuing your studies on the next higher level of your  personal evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Our task is to help you  become aware of these things, so that you can take advantage of what is  on offer to you, if you so wish. We hope that you will seize it and in  the not too distant future join us, maybe in our beginner’s group. You  will be made very welcome, whether you do or do not attach yourself to  this group. And you are sure to be surprised about how many of us are  well known to you from previous lifetimes on the Earth.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘In The Beginning’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind – Part Two

Evolution Is The Law Of Life
*_
_*




*_​ This is the continuation of yesterday's message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides: ‘The Spirit of the Universal Christ is  the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights. From Its light every  cell and atom in the whole of the physical world was created by a loving  thought, will and power of the Creator or God, the Great Father of all  life. It was brought into manifestation through his companion and  counterpart, the love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity, the  Goddess or Great Mother of all life. The supreme Universal laws are love  and evolution, cause and effect. Because the Christ light contains  them, so does everything that comes into being throughout the whole of  Creation, on all its levels. And that’s why all lifeforms have always  been moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral that winds  itself around the spiritual mountain of life. The Divine Trinity is at  its top.

‘Naturally, this is also true for every cell and atom of your physical  body and, even though they are invisible to your earthly eyes, your  spirit/soul. Because of this every part of your being has followed its  inner urge to develop and grow. The same applies to the animal,  vegetable and mineral kingdoms of the Earth. Deep within the cells of  every creature the Divine spark steers the course of its evolutionary  journey and what kind of a being it will eventually be. We who are  living and working in the spiritual background of earthly life are no  exception. The only difference between you and us is that we are  dwelling in bodies of a different kind that allow us to freely move  around our world. Several different bodies are also worn by each one of  you underneath the outer shell of your physical body, the temporary  vehicle you require for getting around on the Earth. Your inner bodies  are of a different density and the more highly evolved you become, the  more they will be filling with the light of the Christ Star. This  process gradually allows you to explore the higher and later even the  highest levels of life. 

‘The original idea of the prototype for each species is programmed into  the cells of its physical body, as soon as the first ones appear, for  example in the womb of human or animal mothers. That’s how on every  level of its being the new creature slowly starts to grow. Its first  task is building itself an earthly personality. So that through learning  from its own experiences it grows in wisdom and understanding and its  consciousness expands, every so often it has to spend of lifetime on  planet Earth. Starting at the lowest point of its development, the  result is a crude and unevolved human being. Without hesitation it  carries out the lowest and most deprived drives and urges that enter its  mind and goes around hurting, maiming and killing whatever is not to  its liking. 

‘This is how, with the passing of time, large amounts of negative Karma  are being built up during the early stages for humankind’s earthly  education. They are stored in the memories of the spirit’s soul, as if  they hade been written with an indelible ink. In due course every bit of  these karmic debts will have to be redeemed by the one who created  them. That takes place as soon as the earthly self has evolved  sufficiently to be strong enough to carry the burden of this  self-created cross. 

‘Because of the Universal laws God’s justice is so perfect and fair that  it is initially hard to imagine in earthly life. But with their help  every creature in the course of countless lifetimes gradually evolves  into a perfect manifestation of the creative idea that once was born in  the heartmind of the Great Father. For human beings this means a whole  and holy son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother, i.e. one in whom the  opposing forces of masculine/feminine, positive/negative, higher and  lower nature have been healed into one. Instead of working against each  other, the way they did for a long time in the past, they are then  working together and supporting each other. Peacefully and harmoniously,  with kindness and love they respond to each other the way God and  Goddess are doing.

‘The main Universal law of interest in this connection is the one of  cause and effect, also known to your world as the law of Karma. This law  decrees that every action causes a reaction and that everything in the  whole of Creation will eventually be drawn back to its source. The  effect of this is a homing instinct which ensures that nothing and  nobody can ever be truly lost in the vastness of the Universe’s space  and timeless existence. Every cell and atom anywhere, including those of  your physical body and the bodies worn underneath, are made from the  same material, the Christ light and are therefore programmed with the  homing instinct. That undoubtedly is the most essential part of every  spirit/soul’s travelling equipment, which throughout its earthly  lifetimes expresses itself as a constant deep inner longing and yearning  for the spirit world, humankind’s true home. 

‘Your earthly self could be craving for the home of your childhood and  your earthly mother even though they were particularly painful and  disappointing experiences for you. It may take you a while before it  dawns on you that your spirit/soul through the world of your feelings  has been trying to comfort you through becoming aware that your longing  is for your true home and mother, the spirit realm and the Great Mother  of all life. If this is happening to you, it’s a sure sign that your  spiritual nature is stirring from its slumber. For you the time has come  to find out about God’s true nature and your own, that is God is as  much part of you as you are of God. To your amazement you discover that  you are a spark of the Divine and that all God’s powers and  characteristics are also in you. 

‘You will get to know that human beings have been given the gift of  freewill and that, within the boundaries each of their own Karma and  that of your whole world, are allowed to make their own choices about  how they wish to use these gifts. You thank the love and wisdom of the  Great Mother for sending you into earthly life, because you realise that  if your spirit and soul had never taken part in the darkness of earthly  life’s ignorance about its spiritual background, it would have been  impossible for you to become consciously aware of God’s true nature and  your own, and the special relationship you have always had and forever  will have with your Divine parents. 

‘As on the inner level everything is one and there is no separation  between anything, spending many lifetimes in your own physical body on  the Earth was necessary to help you realise that you are an individual  being in your own right. The Divine spark within you reacts to being  placed on the Earth like any seed that has been sown into your planet’s  soil. In the darkness of that existence the seed instinctively reaches  out towards the light and begins to grow. The knowledge is gains through  learning from its own experiences are the light of the earthly being.  With the passing of time the cells of the shell surrounding the spirit  seed, your physical body, begin to respond and open to the warmth and  light from their Creator on the highest levels of life. 

‘What in your world is known as evil in truth merely represents the  compulsory lessons for all young and inexperienced earthly selves. In  due course the Universal laws return to them the suffering that they  handed out so freely and thoughtlessly in previous lifetimes, ignorant  of their true nature and that all life is ruled by God’s laws. Finding  themselves at the receiving end of these experiences, and when there is  nobody and no-one who seems to be able to alleviate their suffering,  eventually leaves them no option but reaching heavenwards and pleading  for help from somewhere, anywhere.

‘This explains why there are no earthly lives without sorrow and pain.  And that’s how from being a minute spark the Divine aspect of ever human  being’s nature, in the course of many lifetimes, the upper and lower  selves are growing in wisdom and understanding. Their consciousness  expands at first almost imperceptibly, but through the redemption of the  earthly self’s karmic debts and the suffering it has to endure their  developmental pace speeds up. For all of you this continues until you  have mastered the earthly plane of life and through your behaviour in  all daily encounters are proving to the wise ones in charge of you  behind the scenes of your earthly existence that you have evolved into  the master of every aspect of your nature. 

‘By then you will have developed other bodies or vehicles that are going  to allow you to function with equal ease on different planes of  consciousness in other parts of the Universe. They will soon be turning  into your field of exploration. Now that you are God-conscious, i.e.  aware of your oneness with the Great Father/Mother, the earthly school  of life has nothing left to teach you. Your mind has entered the  spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. It consists of allowing you to  believe only that which your innermost being, the wise one or living God  within, tells you is true. That for you is the truth – even if it is  not yet anyone else’s.
 
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind - Part Three

Tenderly Cared For
*_
_*




*_​This  is the continuation of the messages from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides of the past two days: ‘The cells and atoms of every  physical body, human and animal alike, is created through condensing the  light of the Christ Star to a sufficient density that they appear as  matter that is visible to earthly eyes. A number of different bodies are  worn underneath your outer physical vehicle that is required for  getting around on planet Earth. The other bodies also consist of the  Christ light though of a less condensed finer texture. That’s why they  are programmed with the instinctive urge to grow and evolve, the same as  everything else that exists anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.  From the moment of your first release – not fall – into earthly life,  the Christ or Great light has constantly been drawing you towards  Itself.

‘All creatures that share Mother Earth with you are  equally loved and tenderly cared for by God and the Angels and Masters  of the spirit realm. Assisted by countless friends and helpers on the  lower levels of our world, every lifeform is nurtured and protected and  its development is unfolding in keeping with God’s great plan of life.  For human beings this means protecting you against yourselves, whenever  the need for it arises and things are in danger of getting out of hand.  As soon as one of you ventures too far from the predestined pathway of  your present lifetime, something happens that nudges you back onto it.  If there is no other way of getting through to your earthly self,  occasionally this has to happen in not too gentle a manner. There may  have to be an illness or an accident to wake you up. This is how all of  us are constantly provided with the experiences that are right for us at  any given moment and that applies to you in your world as much as to us  in ours.

‘A special Guardian Angel is allocated to each newly  born spirit/soul, who accompanies the youngster throughout the whole of  its earthly education. Taking care of you is part of your Angel’s own  evolutionary pathway, which it pursues the same as everybody and  everything else. Nothing and nobody is excluded from the evolutionary  process. And because all of us have been programmed in the same manner,  our hopes and aspirations during every part of our education are  relentlessly reaching forwards and upwards. This is also true for you,  even though for a long time you are likely to have been unaware of what  was happening to you.

‘For every one of us, you in your world and  we in ours, reaching out towards the highest levels of life always have  been and forever will be our aim. Alas, during the first stage of its  earthly education our small selves have no idea that the essence of our  being is spirit/soul. This aspect of our being is eternal and immortal,  the same as God, and will never die. It takes a long time until you  become aware that good as well as evil are part of God’s nature and  therefore also yours. In every human being they have always been working  like two wheels that eventually melt into one. Good represents the  higher evolved Christ nature and evil the lower unevolved part of God’s  nature, your own and all life.

‘Since the beginning of human life  on the Earth, the lower self’s pathway of suffering has activated the  higher aspects of everyone’s nature. That’s how, with the passing of  time, together they are moving the small self forwards and upwards on  its predestined pathway. This continues until the higher nature has  taken over its lower counterpart and together they have evolved into a  healed and perfect son/daughter of God, a Christed one in its own right.

‘And  because on the inner level there is no separation between anything,  each time another one of you is coming home into their true nature and  through this the two parts of your being are healing into one, all of  humankind and your whole world are healing with you. That is the hidden  esoteric meaning behind the surface words of the Christian teaching that  all people shall be raised up to the Son/Sun. It means that in due  course every one of them will evolve into a Christed who is consciously  taking part in the radiance of the Great Light and helping it to  manifest its beneficial influence on the Earth.

‘But for a moment  let’s return to the newly born spirit/soul. Unconscious of its  uniqueness and that it is a very precious and potentially highly  talented individual, it enters into earthly life for the first time,  unaware of the fact that the essence of its being is a masculine spirit  and a feminine soul. And because the two are inseparable, the same as  God and Goddess, from now on we shall be calling them spirit/soul. To  help them become aware of their individuality from time to time this  unit finds itself temporarily clothed in a physical body. At first the  two are at loggerheads with their earthly self and for as long as they  are longing to return to their source, their lower counterpart can make  no progress on its predestined pathway other than learning all it can  about its own nature and its environment.

‘When the time for  discovering its spiritual nature and the background of its earthly  existence has come for the small self, the Angels are guiding it towards  finding out about its Divine origin and the wise one or living God  within, its inner teacher or intuition. This brings with it the  realisation that good and evil are two aspects of every human being’s  nature as well as all life, and that good is the Christ part of its own  being who has always longed for its counterpart, the small earthly self,  to wake up from its slumber and become aware of who and what it truly  is.

‘The Sun in your birthcharts is a symbol of your Highest or  God Self, the Christ spirit in whom we are all one and whose light is  persistently drawing all lifeforms towards itself, including earthly  ones. Every creature anywhere is tenderly cared for by the Great  Father/Mother of all life. The Angels and Masters on the highest levels  of life are in charge of their development and on the lower levels of  the spirit world countless friendly guides and helpers are serving them.  All together these beings have always been steering every human being  through the inevitable highs and lows of their earthly existence,  complete with its emotional whirlpools, traps and crevices. Sometimes  you have to walk or fall into one of them for a while. But do not worry  unnecessarily when you do. Trust that the invisible hands of your spirit  friends and helpers will forever be there to pull you out and place you  onto a smoother stretch of your predestined pathway.

‘That’s how  every human being, and once more we remind you that we too belong to  this species and once walked the Earth just like you are doing now, is  at all times moving round and round the zodiac. Each can only learn from  their own experiences which are taking you through every one of its  signs and houses. During the first round you are getting to know the  lowest and most negative aspects of each Sun sign and house. But each  new round takes you one level higher up the evolutionary spiral of life.  In this way everyone’s development is slowly but surely constantly  moving upwards and forwards on the road that in the end takes all of us  to the top of the spiritual mountain, i.e. the conscious reunion with  God.

‘In this manner one earthly lifetime after another every  spirit/soul receives its nourishment from the Divine light and is drawn  to it that bit closer. Through this the strength of the spark’s light in  the cells of your physical body steadily increases. And that’s what,  with the passing of time, brings about the awakening of your Christ  nature. When this is going to happen for each individual is part of  God’s plan for that person’s life which is designed whenever a new spark  is born.

‘Never forget that every one of us, you in your world  and we in ours, is a unique and very precious creature. Irrespective of  where anyone may presently find themselves on their individual learning  curve, the highest and the lowest are treated with the same love and  respect all of us deserve equally as a Divine spark and child of the  Highest. Every moment of our existence we are tenderly cared for and  provisions are made for our true needs. And whatever may be required for  your lessons, in keeping with God’s plan for you within the great plan  of life, when the time is right it does appear without you having to ask  for it.

‘All of us are also specially gifted in some way. When  you become aware of your true nature and the higher purpose of your  existence, it may dawn of you that you could have gifts and talents you  have not yet recognised. They could be waiting to be unearthed, taken  possession of and developed to full blossoming by you. The best way of  finding out whether this is the case for you is by paying attention to  your inner guidance and taking an interest in the things and themes you  feel naturally drawn to at the time of your awakening.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Stargazer’s Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind – Part Four

The Revolution Of Peace
*_
_*




*_
​This  is a continuation of the messages from the White Eagle group of spirit  guides: ‘Naturally, the human evolutionary journey has to start at the  lowest point of the upwards winding spiral of life and the lowest  unevolved aspects of your nature had to be explored first. At the outset  of your travels you were at the giving end of the experiences that go  with this part of your development. When the Karma that was thus created  returns to you, you find yourself at their receiving end. Initially,  the aims of everybody’s lower self for a long time are in polar  opposition to those of their higher or Christ part of their nature.  This, however, changes so profoundly when it wakes from its slumbering  state that you look with horror at the things you are likely to have  done during past lifetimes. Eventually you will have only one desire and  that is to make good and redeem yourself where you once sinned. Freely  and willingly you then surrender and submit your whole being to the will  and desires of your Highest Self, so it can show you how to go about  it.

‘Your Highest Self is the pure Spirit of God, in whom we are  all one and who has always been working with every one of us, Its lower  earthly self by steering us through the unavoidable dark and ugly parts  of our early development. However, as soon as one of the earthly selves  has learned to work harmoniously with its higher nature, the suffering  on the cross of earthly life is perceived in the right light. Whatever  happened in the past and still has come your way in the future, are no  longer rated as suffering but as necessary developmental stages and  passing phases that served the paying of your karmic debts and  redemption.

‘The so-called fall of humankind always has been a  metaphor for the evolutionary process that demands that every human  spirit/soul for a while takes part in the school of earthly life, in  keeping with God’s great plan of life. The ultimate purpose this  education provides is the realisation that we are individual beings who  from time to time take part in earthly life for a while to become  familiar with every aspect of its nature. During the later stages this  includes changing the weaknesses of your lower earthly nature into  strengths and adjusting your desires to those of your Christ nature.

‘The  higher purpose of that which is known as darkness and evil in your  world is the bringing forth of goodness and light. Hence the old wisdom  of: ‘Out of evil cometh good and out of darkness cometh light.’ In the  beginning there was darkness and God said: ‘Let there be light!’ And  there was light.’ Spiritual knowledge and understanding are light and  ignorance is darkness. Ultimately, all dark and inharmonious conditions  in earthly life are for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy  because their intention is always to teach them something. Rest assured  that there is a great plan of life and that it is held safely in the  loving hands of the Great Architect of the Universe. The Angels and  Masters of the Christ circle, the highest level of life, are its  executors and in charge of it.

‘Nothing happens outside this plan  and a wise higher purpose has always been hiding behind everything that  happened on the Earth plane and to this day is taking place there. For  every individual soul, as well as for the whole of your world, God’s  plan guarantees a final outcome that is fair and just, good and  beautiful. And when in the end all evolutionary possibilities have been  sufficiently explored, everything that exists in the physical world will  be de-created and the creative process starts once more.

‘The  Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and of an ever increasing  awareness of humankind’s siblinghood with all lifeforms throughout the  whole of Creation. This development has been unfolding in your world for  quite some time by now. Yet, the gates to Heaven, by which we mean the  higher and Highest levels of life, cannot be crashed by anyone.  Everybody has to proceed one small step after another, guided and  protected by their inner guidance learning to conduct their life in  keeping with the Universal laws and to love God’s way, totally and  unconditionally, without inhibitions and prejudice against anyone. In  this way alone can the rose of love unfold and fully open in human  hearts. All of you are walking the same road that in the end leads to  mastering the drives and urges of your lower nature and being in charge  of the matter of your physical bodies.

‘As time passes by, there  will be increasing numbers of surprising events in your world that, when  viewed from a purely earthly perspective, will appear like miracles.  They are made possible by the light in the form of spiritual knowledge  that is increasing your race’s wisdom and understanding which for some  time has been flowing into the spiritual darkness that to this day fills  humankind’s consciousness. Aquarius is the sign of revolution and one  of the Air signs, which are responsible for the development of  humankind’s mental faculties. Under the influence of the Aquarian  energies a mental revolution has been taking place in your world for  quite some time. It has its roots in people consciously changing their  thinking and behaviour patterns into more positive and constructive  ones.

‘As mentioned earlier, spiritually knowledge is light and  not knowing – or to say it less politely: ignorance – is darkness. With  every new bit of spiritual knowledge you find along the pathway of your  predestined pathway through life you are becoming a bit more enlightened  being. Through this your earthly existence evolves into a more  colourful and interesting one. Many are becoming aware that they may  have gifts and talents that could have taken many lifetimes to develop  and are still waiting to be discovered by you. With the awakening of  your higher nature they are likely to rise to the surface of your  earthly self’s awareness. They can then be taken possession of and  developed some more. The best way of finding our whether you have any  such gifts is following your natural inclinations and consciously  working on unfolding what emerges.

‘Even though attending the  earthly school of life is compulsory, nobody is ever forced to apply for  having another go at it. If during this one you have had and maybe  still are having rather a tough time, comfort yourself with the  knowledge that you yourself chose this painful pathway. And don’t chide  yourself by saying: ‘I must have been crazy! No-one in their right mind  would choose a lifetime like mine.’ On the advice of the wise ones in  charge of you in our world you did decide to once more pick up the cross  of earthly life during these very special times of transformation and  humankind’s rebirth into the conscious awareness of its true nature.  That’s why a multitude of opportunities for some time has been on offer  for those who wish to redeem their most ancient karmic debts.

‘Making  this choice was easier than usual because you knew that, if you reacted  the right way to the events that would be coming their way, the coming  lifetime could turn into the natural end of your earthly existence  because it had nothing left to teach you. You would then be ready to be  released into the freedom of continuing their studies in our world,  exploring and gradually moving onto ever higher levels. Until you have  completed your earthly education and passed the final exam of redeeming  every last one of the debts in your spiritual bankbook, this is  impossible.

‘The main reason for accepting the offer of another  earthly lifetime was the knowledge that we, your spirit friends and  helpers, would be with you all the way to support you and help you work  your way through the tough patches that inevitably would be coming your  way. You were aware that your main obstacle would be assisting your  earthly self to become aware of its true nature and the spiritual  background of its existence, and that whatever it required would  unfailingly be provided by the wise ones in charge of it. The only thing  it would have to do is ask, as without that no help can come to anyone  in your world.

‘Many other spirit/souls came to the same  conclusion as you and that’s why your world for some time has been so  heavily over-populated. Do not worry about this unnecessarily, as this  too will sort itself out in the natural course of events. And don’t be  disheartened whenever you have to work your way through periods of  despair and darkness. Whatever happens, comfort yourself with the  knowledge that much good will come out of everything in the end and that  you are clearing up some more of your karmic debts. There is no need  for blame, only for forgiveness. What you are going through is a  clearing and cleansing process that steadily increases your spiritual  stamina and endurance. At the same time it provides you with greater  wisdom and a better understanding of the spiritual background of earthly  life in general as well as your own.

‘For some time the Christ  light has been flowing with increasing force into the individual and  collective consciousness of your world. There is good reason for being  of good cheer and rejoicing because everything that is presently making  earthly life so hard to endure is but a passing phase. It is a  preparation for an initiation of such momentous proportions as has never  before taken place on the Earth and that is the rebirth of the human  race into the conscious awareness of its true nature.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fall Of Humankind – Part Five

Digging For Gold
*_
_*




*_​This  is the continuation of messages from the White Eagle group of spirit  guides: ‘As pointed out earlier, every one of God’s creatures throughout  the whole of Creation is loved and tenderly cared for by the Angelic  hierarchy. This applies to all human beings, wherever they may find  themselves at any given moment. And it does not make one iota of  difference whether you are one of the highest and mightiest in one of  the countries of your world or maybe just a gold digger on the Internet  or anywhere else in your world or someone on the death row of Sing Sing.

‘If  you were a digger who tries to extract money in deceitful ways from  anyone who is gullible enough to fall for your sweet words and charms  and swallow your tales, your success would depend on the Karma of your  potential victims. God and the Angels guide you to the right ones. If  someone did something similar to what you are doing now to those around  them in previous lifetimes, with their help and will you are going to  succeed with that person. The snag is that in one of your coming  lifetimes somebody will have a go at you. The likelihood is that you  will then have no idea whatsoever why something so unpleasant should be  happening to you.

‘Encountering you is an essential part of your  victim’s payment of their karmic debts brought over from previous  lifetimes into this one. If this is not the case with one of the people  you approach, we open their inner eyes and help them to recognise the  intentions behind your advances. Yet, if someone is inexperienced enough  to put their trust in a person they have never met personally and whom  they do not know from Adam, they deserve what comes to them. Their own  life’s experiences are going to teach them the invaluable lesson that,  unless a somebody who enters their life has proved themselves as  trustworthy in the course of many years, trusting them is a mistake.  There is nothing wrong with making them. The most painful ones are never  forgotten and therefore the best ones.

‘Everything that happens  in your world is but a passing phase and part of someone’s life lessons  and the balancing of their spiritual bank account. Nothing takes place  perchance or is a coincidence. These things do not exist because all  events are part of God’s plans of life, the great one for the  development of the human race and the individual one for you and this  particular lifetime. Should you be one of the before mentioned gold  diggers of your world and you are reading this, the time may have come  for the waking up of your spiritual nature from its slumbering state. In  that case you are meant to start digging for gold that is much more  precious than that which is available in earthly life and can be bought,  sought and stolen. Golden nuggets of God’s sacred wisdom and truth are  waiting to be discovered by you that will open the gates to your  conscious awareness that you are an eternal being, who is part of God  and can never die. No-one can or will take this kind of gold from you;  it is yours forever.

‘Even though for a long time you were  unaware of their presence, God and the Angels have always been with you,  the same as everybody else. They are part of you and you are part of  them. They could not leave you, even if they wanted to – not that they  ever will. Because of this spiritually everything has to be for real and  there is no point in faking or pretending anything. God and the Angels  are the all-seeing eyes and all-hearing ears that swing into action when  the time is right for the Universal laws to return to you the seeds  that were sown by you, either earlier in your present lifetime or during  previous ones. And that’s how in the fullness of time everybody  receives their just desserts.

‘God and the Angels are constantly  guiding and protecting each one of you against destroying the essence of  your being, your spirit and soul. They have brought you to where you  are now and it is they who have brought this to you. If you understand  their message, reach out for them and ask for their assistance. It will  never be denied to anyone. Upon request they are ready to show you ways  how you, with the help of your own Christ Self, can redeem yourself and  make good where previously you transgressed against those around you.

‘God  and the Angels will never lead you astray or tell you something that is  not true. They can be trusted implicitly. All you have to do is pay  attention to what they are telling you through your inner guidance, the  wise one or living God within, about the next step on your journey of  leaving behind the darkness of being ignorant of God’s true nature and  your own. The knowledge they are waiting to bring to every human being  is sure to cure all of them of the nonsense of fearing God. Once you  understand who and what God really is, nothing will ever stop you from  loving Him/Her with every fibre of your being.

‘As you know by  now, all characteristics and powers that are in God are also in every  human being, if for a long time in seed form only. Even though many to  this day believe that you are fallen Angels of some kind, this is by no  means the case. It is merely that every one of you has to work their own  way through the various stages of their earthly education. Religions  have been excellent instruments for teaching you about God’s nature and  your own during the evolutionary phase of getting to know the lowest and  most depraved desires of humankind’s crude and unevolved nature of the  early stages of its development.

‘Everything that to this day is  happening in your world is a demonstration of how some people somewhere  are still exploring the whole gamut of experiences that humankind’s  earthly education requires at various stages of their development. This  means that the highest hopes and aspirations of your Christ nature as  well as the lowest drives and urges of its earthly counterpart, have to  be experienced by every human being sometime. Be of good cheer because a  high and holy destiny awaits all of you, without exception.

‘We  cannot begin to describe the power and glory of the highest levels of  life and the Angels and Masters around the throne of God. They cannot be  expressed in earthly words but the more you work with the vibrations of  the Universal Christ, with the help of the Christ Star, the better you  will be able to perceive what is happening in those realms. Earthly  words and images cannot describe them. You begin to understand them  when, with the help of the spiritual knowledge you are finding along the  pathway of your earthly existence, the world of your feelings is  enriched by love and goodwill towards the siblinghood of the whole of  humankind and everything that shares Mother Earth with you.

‘The  most vital lesson of your curriculum in the school of earthly life is  the one that teaches you to appreciate the siblinghood with all life in  the whole of Creation. There is no other way humankind can return to the  full consciousness of its oneness with the Great Father/Mother of all  life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. For some  time by now this has been unfolding through a great spiritual awakening  that has been taking place on the Earth. This is constantly being  speeded up by God and the Angels in charge of your world. The result is a  rapid expansion of consciousness of the spiritual background of your  present existence. ‘Peace on Earth and goodwill towards every form of  life in the whole of Creation,’ is the Angelic message we are bringing  you.

‘And as long as you keep on keeping on, everything will be well in the end.
We are with you, all the way – never doubt it.

With love – your spirit friends and helpers.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Courage To Live
*
​ _*




*_​ O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation, 
Reach out to all who have tried and seemingly failed,
To bring them your comfort and love.
Those whose hopes have been dimmed,
And whose faith has paled,
Lift into the radiance of your Divine wisdom, I pray,
And help them to trust again.

To those who are frightened and lonely,
Feeling hurt and helpless, 
Baffled and blind, failing to understand 
Why they are in this life and falsely 
Believing that this dark and tangled earthly road 
Is all there is to their existence,
Bring them a ray of hope in the form of a friend,
Someone who understands.

Touch with the flame of Your Heavenly fire
All hope that has burned low
And rekindle the faith that has died.
Show each one of us, 
Your beloved children of the Earth,
How to walk steadfastly, 
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
Through following the guidance we receive
From the innermost core of our being, 
Where You and they dwell.

O Great White Spirit,
Show us the way,
Ever onwards, forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
Help the ones who are stumbling and falling by the wayside,
To awaken into the knowledge of their true nature
And a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of their life,
So they can begin to move among their fellow beings
With renewed love in their hearts.
Grant them the gift of enough faith and courage to try,
Whenever this becomes necessary,
All over again.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Prophet - On Death
*






Then Almitra spoke and said: ‘We would ask now of death.’
And the Prophet replied:
‘You can only begin to understand the secrets of death
When you know that first and foremost you are a spirit and soul,
And start to look for them in the heart of life itself.
You will then become aware that in truth there is no death,
Only transformations when each one of  you,
Time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,
Returns into another state of consciousness.

Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,
Your true home, from where you once came
And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.
You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,
So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding,
And with the passing of time evolve into
A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl.

On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,
But there are two types of these birds.
In the early stages of your education in the school of earthly life
You are like one of those who can only fly and hunt at night,
Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight.
However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway
That in the end takes you back into
The conscious awareness of your true nature and
Your oneness with God and all life,
You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into
A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see
Equally well by day and night.

Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,
You are growing wiser all the time, until eventually there
Comes a moment when you discover that you are beginning
To find what you are looking for as well in the darkness of Earth life,
As you do on the other side of the veil of consciousness.
In the past this separated your two worlds like a curtain as much for you,
As it does to this day for many of your siblings in the human family,
While for you it is ever more disappearing.

For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness
Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,
And remained ensnared by the belief that this state
Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,
You could not see beyond the end  of your nose
And it was impossible for you to perceive
The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life.
For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,
You found it hard to grasp and unveil
The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.

To enable you to understand the spirit of death,
The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,
So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,
Until finally you grasped that in truth
Life and death are one,
The same as a river and the sea,
Into which it pours itself, are one.

Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted
The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects
Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.
From there they continue to surface in your hopes and dreams
In a longing and yearning for the world you once came from,
With none of the trouble and strife of Earth’s harsh environment.
Such dreams lead you to your highest aspirations.
Nurture and care for them, so they can light your way home.
Like a seed that patiently waits beneath the snow
For the arrival of spring, your soul has never given up the
Hope of one day returning into that existence.
Trust these dreams, for they are the key that
In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.

And what about your fear of death?
It can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,
Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay
His hand upon him in honour.
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling,
Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?
But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling
Than of the gift that awaits him.
And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,
But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides,
So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered
By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?

Only when you drink from the river of the silence of
The world of light, your soul truly sings.
And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain
The real ascent begins.
And only when your physical body has been returned
To Mother Earth, to which it belongs,
Will you once more know for sure
What your role in the great dance of life has been all along.

As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth,
You are a spark of the Divine,
An immortal being who has all Eternity to look forward to,
Filled with ever more new explorations and fresh learning,
Safely guided and protected by God and the Angels.
Whether you believe in them or not, at any given time,
They will forever be around you, with you and part of you.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of The Prophet – A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking By Faith
*_





​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  the book ‘Festivals & Celebrations’:  ‘As a spark of the Divine  every human being is a young God in the making  and whenever one of your  tunes their earthly mind into the frequencies  of the Highest,  vibrations of peace are created. Through making an  effort to think  nothing but good, constructive and positive thoughts and  directing your  hopes, dreams and aspirations towards the highest forces  of life, the  Christ consciousness in you expands and grows. In this  process you  gradually evolve into a vortex of spiritual light that,  under the  guidance and protection of God and the Angels, has the power  of  changing the dark, evil and destructive elements of your world into   good, right and beautiful ones that are filled with light. 

‘This is how, with the passing of time, your confidence in the Highest   Forces of life grows and you develop true faith that is accompanied by   feelings of deep inner peace and harmony. You have read ‘The Great Plan   Of Life Unfolds’ and your inner guidance tells you that it is speaking   the truth. From that time onwards you have been walking the pathway of   your life by the kind of faith that has its roots in a deep inner   knowingness that, with the help of God and the Angels, all things are   possible and miracles really can be worked as soon as the conditions are   right. You have every reason to trust because you not merely believe   but know that many different forces of life are working in the   background of the earthly plane for the highest good and the greatest   joy of the whole of humankind and your world. On the deepest innermost   level of your being you know beyond any shadow of a doubt that   everything will be well in the end for the simple reason that the cycles   of life always have been and forever will be moving forwards and   upwards on God’s eternal evolutionary spiral. 

‘In spite of long spells of darkness, for example the six thousand years   of patriarchy that kept humankind trapped in the prison of ignorance  of  spiritual matters and the evil that was created through this state  of  affairs, individually and collectively you and your world have been   progressing nonetheless. To help the opening of humankind’s heart   centre, God’s heavenly light has always been penetrating as deep as   possible into the individual and collective consciousness of your world.   As a result, increasing numbers of you by now are manifesting their   Christ or God nature and are behaving with love and compassion, goodwill   and patience towards all lifeforms in Mother Earth’s loving embrace.   The legendary Master Jesus represents the Christ aspect in every human   being. Regardless of the fact that for a long time it exists merely in   seed form as a tiny spark of the Great Light of the Universal Christ, it   has always been there in every one of you. 

‘Through taking possession of the spark and developing it, in due course   all of you will be doing their share of assisting your planet with its   transformation into one of healing and peace that radiates its  energies  into the farthest and remotest corners of the whole of  Creation, to  wherever it is needed. And when at last you have reached  the end of your  earthly education and you are free to explore the  higher and eventually  highest regions of life, you will never be let  loose on your own on  anything in the spirit realm. The Angels and  Masters and we, your spirit  friends and helpers, will always be by your  side to show you where to  go, what to do and the things that are in  keeping with God’s great plan  of life and those that are not and  therefore would be unacceptable. This  is no change from how we have  always been guiding you and that on a  reasonably long leash. You never  have been alone and you never will be.  God bless you all and peace be  with you and your world. When St. Paul is  said to have written in the  Corinthians 5:7: ‘We walk by faith, not by  sight.’, who would have  thought that the time would come when the true  meaning of the Jesus  tale had been revealed and ever more of you would  really be walking  that way? 

‘To help you with this, we are glad to tell you that there is a great   deal more to every one of you than can be observed on the outer physical   plane of life. You are multi-faceted jewels and many of the components   of your whole being are still hidden from your conscious awareness,   waiting to be discovered by you. Some have difficulties coming to terms   with the concept that they are eternal beings who cannot die and that   they have taken part in earthly life many times before. We hear them   ask: ‘If this is true, why don’t I have any recall of what happened to   me?’ 

‘The memories of all your previous lifetimes are stored in your soul on   the subconscious level of your being. From there they are influencing   everything you do in many different ways. This is how you bring with you   into every new lifetime the earthly personality that has thus far been   developed by you and it’s for your own protection that you are  shielded  against knowing about what went on before. That’s because you  have taken  part in every aspect of humankind’s earthly curriculum, as  all of you  have to do and therefore have experienced some of the best  as well as  the worst this plane of life has to offer. Sometimes you  found yourself  at the giving end and on other occasions on the  receiving one. If you  knew about the things you did and have been  involved in, you would find  it impossible to live with yourself in the  realities of each new  lifetime with its fresh beginning. This is why  God’s wisdom and love  guard you against the knowledge of your soul  memories until you have  spiritually matured sufficiently to deal with  them.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are A Precious Jewel’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Learning To Trust The Highest’ 
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift Of Understanding
*_
_*



*_

When the world for you seems dark and grey,
The journey of your life too long and lone,
Don’t hang your head, don’t mourn forlorn.
At a certain point of our earthly development
The Divine spark within us stirs from its slumber.
We then realise that Earth life is a school
And that every one of us is here to learn and grow.
In fact, every experience that comes our way.
Contains the gift of some kind of a lesson.

Once we seriously attend to our learning,
Many answers to our questions we find
That enrich us in soul and mind.
So let’s take a good and honest look
At ourselves, our lives and then go within,
To ask God and the Angels for their help.
It is sure to come if we are willing to wait
For them to tell us intuitively,
Through our inner guidance
The wise one or living God within,
How to go about resolving our problems.

 With their assistance all things are possible
And any condition can be healed.
When our vision of life opens
And we re-define our life by
Approaching it from a different angle
And viewing it with an enlarged perspective,
Our deepest innermost wounds begin to heal.
Time to look forward to the day when
Our soul’s pain is no more.

When, instead of wasting our years
With shedding too many tears,
We know that every piece of life’s puzzle
Is a perfect fit and that once we understand
Its higher purpose and meaning,
The horizons of humankind’s existence
Reveal themselves as very bold
And everyone’s high and holy destiny
Is nothing but a joy to behold.

Sheila White
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Take These Broken Wings
*_
​ 




​ Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Mend our broken spiritual wings and show us
The beauty and wonder 
Of the spirit realm,
Your world.

Amen

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’
​ 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Trust
*
​ *




*
O Universal Christ, only born Son/Daughter 
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 
Every cell and atom of anything that exists
In the whole of Creation was made from Your Light,
Therefore also all human beings.
Thou art the Sun of all suns, the Light of all lights. 
Through the warmth and love of the Sun 
In the sky above our world, 
You shine into everything that shares it with us. 

Amid the gloom that to this day
Surrounds it, human nights of the soul 
For many are exceedingly frightening and dark. 
They are feeling far from home, 
Even though in truth none of us ever is.
May the radiance of Thy light 
And the guidance and protection of the Angels, 
Lead every one of us ever upwards and onwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
The way you always have done from 
The beginning of human life on the Earth.

Lead Thou us on and help ever more us 
Know that we and our world shall always be safe,
That Thy wisdom and love have always 
Been trying to guide every human being 
From deep within the very core of their own being,
And that we shall always be safe.
Until every last trace of the darkness 
Of ignorance has gone from our world,
May Thy wisdom and love show us the way.

May everyone’s inner vision,
Upon waking each morning,
Confirm that the Angels really are there,
That they never left us and stopped loving us.
Please, thank them on our behalves
And bless them all.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*When The Sun Refuses To Shine

*





When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day.
Don’t give up now, brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Everything we send into our world,
Each thought, word and action,
In due course returns to us
With increased strength.
And if we reach out to someone who feels
Lost in earthly life, frightened and alone,
If we approach them with some kind words,
Accompanied by a smile and maybe a hug,
At some future point when we are
In need of comfort and support,
The kindness once given is sure
To return to us through
Someone reaching out for us.

Life is like that!

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Unerring Justice
*_
_*





*_
​The  essence of an extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris February/March 2018 under  the heading ‘The Inner Awakening’: ‘The law of life is love and  evolution through love. God is the law and the law is God, whose love  and laws pervade and rule every level of the whole of Creation. The  Universal laws cannot be influenced by anything that would change their  course and corrupt them. They know no punishment or retribution and they  do not judge. God’s justice is perfect. Errors or miscarriages of  justice are unknown on the inner spiritual levels of life. Every outer  manifestation is an extension of the inner ones and therefore has the  same qualities and characteristics.

‘The law of Karma is not by  any means something negative, as many earthlings believe it to be. It is  completely neutral and returns as many good and positive things as  negative and evil ones to its sender. The law just is and functions  exceedingly well. The only thing it has in mind for humankind is  providing opportunities for consciousness expanding experiences that  help every one of God’s children of the Earth to grow in wisdom and  understanding, whilst redeeming itself and making good where it once  sinned.

‘In the whole of Creation there is no such thing as  chances, accidents or coincidences.  Everything that happens is in  keeping with God’s great plan of life and is the result of the law of  Karma. In your world this is true for the events that on the surface of  life are so tragic and hard to endure. If you had access to the Akashic  Records, you would be able to see for yourself that these occurrences  are always the outworking of the Karmic law of cause and effect. In  broad outlines their conditions are as similar as possible to those that  once set the karmic wheels in motion. This goes for anyone who is  directly or indirectly affected by the events and also the groups and  nations they belong to. This is how the whole of humankind, individually  and collectively, is constantly in the process of redeeming some of its  karmic debts.

‘But the story does by no means end here. It is a  well known fact in your world that difficult and traumatic times have  the power of bringing out the best and noblest qualities in many people.  That’s how the infinite wisdom of the Great Father/Mother eventually  assists His/Her human children of the Earth with the development of  their own Christ nature. Through manifesting it in earthly life good and  positive Karma is created that wipes out ever more of your Karmic  debts. This is the only way the Universal Christ, not as an outside  force but from within your own inner being, in due course can save and  redeem each one of you and your world. It is for this reason that some  people feel drawn to the rescue services and when the need for it  arises, risk and sometimes give their own lives for the sake of others.

‘And  because God’s characteristics and powers are also in you, every one of  you carries the power within – if only in its slumbering state thus far –  for sowing the seeds of a more beautiful and peaceful world. Your  present is occupied with attending to your karmic obligations and making  every effort to go about it in the right manner. Learning to control  your thought processes and living in harmony with God’s Universal laws  empowers you to sow the right seeds in our present lifetime. The  knowledge of this is the instrument God and the Angels are placing into  everyone’s own hands – or rather heart and soul – for making their own  contribution towards positively influencing your own future and that of  your whole world.

‘In the long run it is irrelevant whether  Christianity or any other belief system survives. It’s the Christ spirit  in every human heart and soul, in its total and unconditional surrender  to its Highest or God Self. Its kindness and goodwill, tolerance and  love for all lifeforms is the only authority who can save and redeem  each one of us and our world. We, your spirit friends and helpers, are  part of it and working on it – together with you on the one hand and  with God and the Angels and Masters on the higher and highest levels of  life on the other. No-one on their own has any true power, but together  with them makes us so strong and powerful that anything can be done and  performing miracles is easy.

‘And if you are longing to find  truth, all you have to do is gain access to the wise one, the living God  within you. On that level of consciousness the meaning of God’s love is  known and you are meant to use the knowledge we are bringing you about  it in your everyday life. In words, thoughts and actions show the people  around you how they too can find their own way to God’s light, i.e.  wisdom and knowledge. Encourage them to do their share of preparing for a  golden harvest on the Earth by sharing the seeds that are coming their  way with as many as possible.

‘Keep the glorious vision of the  new golden age in mind and do not allow anything to deter you and do not  be disappointed when you see but a few results of your work. Hold  steadfast onto the vision that we are giving you about the age of love  and peace, wisdom and truth, that is sure to come into being as ever  more of you desire it and willingly and unselfishly work on making their  contribution to bringing your new world into being. And because God is  in everything and at all times is manifests Him/Herself through the  Universal laws, in the fullness of time perfection and joy will come to  your world through everyone’s own efforts.

‘You will then be  experiencing a life that none of you can as yet imagine, even in your  wildest dreams. It is going to be a life of beauty and joy, health and  harmony and the love that is the supreme ruler of the spirit spheres.  They are spheres of pure light and beauty that are far beyond the world  of desires of your present existence and the astral worlds. Spiritually,  knowledge is light and ignorance darkness. Peace be with each one of  you as you journey onward into the light of full conscious awareness.  There is nothing to fear. God, the Angels and we are with each one of  you, holding your hands, giving of our courage and strength, and showing  the way whenever someone asks for it. As everybody is required to do  their share of the work involved, do your best to spread the good news  we are bringing you.

‘Whenever you wish to find out whether  someone is telling you the truth, go to your inner guidance. It knows  the way of all things and will never lead you astray. Naturally, this  also applies to the knowledge you receive from us.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​
_
​_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Gratitude For Life

A Practice For The Aquarian Age*_

_*




*_​•    Spend five minutes at the beginning  of each day to give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of  your life, the new day, the light, love and warmth of the Sun that even  in winter keeps our world from turning into a frozen wasteland. Continue  by giving thanks for the air you breathe and all the things that are in  your life, especially the people who are accompanying your on your  pathway through life. Keep counting your blessings and be grateful for  them. 

•    Then take a moment to remind yourself that deep down on the inner  level of life we are all one and that everybody wants the same and that  is to be happy, to love and to be loved.

•    Now spend a few more minutes with deeply breathing in God’s love and breathing out God’s peace. Affirm to yourself that this is what you are doing. Become aware of your own uniqueness and your very special pathway. Send loving thoughts to the Great Father/Mother of all life, who created you and to the Angels for bringing you where you are and for keeping you safe at all times. 

•    Direct your loving thoughts to those around you. Give thanks for  your own life and theirs, for our planet and everything it holds in its  loving embrace. Whenever you think of people with whom you have a  difficult relationship,  make a special effort to send them your  unconditional love and let it flow from your heart.

•    During the day, extend this love to everyone you meet. Bearing in  mind that each one of us is a child of God who carries a tiny spark of  the Divine in their heart, will help you to be kind to everybody and  especially to those you downright dislike.

•    Practise this no matter what happens or what anyone does or says to  you. Do it in your mind and without spoken words. This makes it  particularly effective, and feel the love and appreciation your thoughts  are expressing. As love is humankind’s true nature, origin and destiny,  in moments like these you are at one with God and the Angels.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Earth Reveals The Glory Of God
*_






You ask me how I know there really is a living God,
Who rules the Universe – the sky, the sea, the Earth?
Who holds all creatures in the hollow of His/Her hand,
And puts infinity into one tiny grain of sand,

Who makes the seasons – summer, autumn, winter and spring,
Whose flawless rhythm is contained in every created thing,
Who makes the Sun rise at the break of day,
And gently gathers the stars and till next night tucks them away,

A God whose mighty handiwork defies the skill of man,
For none of us can alter His/Her great perfect Master plan.
What better evidence could there be to prove this Holy being
Than the wonders all around us that are ours just for the seeing?

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Wings Of Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Every one of us eventually reaches the point
When the burdens of our earthly existence 
Feel like too much to carry on our own.
Maybe we heard others mention
That praying helped them.
But we, in our ignorance of such matter, 
At that time may have smiled about 
Such ‘nonsense’ or even ridiculed them.

Little did we know at that stage 
That even though God and the Angels 
Are invisible to earthly eyes,
They are as much part of us as we are of them.
That’s why every prayer is heard and responded to.
It’s just that, because of our karmic debts and 
The life lessons we ourselves have chosen to walk,
Sometimes the answer has to be ‘No!’

Everybody carries the cross of their earthly personality
With its false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions.
But then, one fine day, when the tests and trials 
That are coming our way are too hard
To be coped with on our own, 
We begin to wonder whether they could
Be made more bearable by praying.
So why not give it a try?

When we first start praying, 
The receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind
Starts tuning itself into the frequencies of  
The Angels and Masters in the Highest regions of life.
As the executors of God’s great plan of life, 
They are responsible for the development of 
The whole of humankind and every individual within it.
Every prayer we send into the Universe 
Greases the rusty hinges of 
Our inner door that leads to them.

It slowly creaks open and the more we pray,
The better they can respond and tell us intuitively, 
Through our inner guidance known as the 
Wise one or living God within, 
How to go about resolving any kind of
Issue, situation and relationship
That’s troubling us, 
Even, or rather especially, 
The most difficult ones.​ That’s what happens to wise ones who are willing 
To learn flying on the wings of prayer!​ 
 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_
​ The essence of a White Eagle teaching  from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing  and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of prayer and  meditation, faith and trust, determination and application. Whenever you  are closing the doors to the lodge of your inner being to the outer  world and so create a holy space within and around you during your quiet  times, that’s when you are doing the best work for your own health and  happiness as well as the whole of humankind. Do not allow the negative  and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to penetrate your  sacred space. Although this may sound selfish at first, it helps your  inner strength to grow and therefore the opposite is true. 

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*In Times Of Great Struggle*

_*




*_
When the world pushes us to our knees,
We have found the best position for praying.
But even when we do, we do well to bear in mind that
True happiness does not mean living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
It consists of the ability of peering 
Beyond the ends of our noses 
And the imperfections of our world,
Towards the higher purpose of our existence
And the high and holy destiny that awaits us all.

From that view alone can glimpses be caught
Of the perfected beautiful self that potentially 
Exists in every human being.
For many lifetimes it is there only in seed form,
But in truth we are all sparks of the Divine,
Children of the Great Father/Mother of all life 
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Great White Light.

Their qualities and characteristics are also in us. 
It makes no difference whether they are already 
Visible in someone or not.

Even in the lowest and meanest human being 
They are waiting to wake from their slumber,
Brought forth und unfolded like you and I 
Must have been doing for quite a while
On our road of evolving into a Christed one.
Reaching this goal is every human being’s 
Highest potential and birthright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Do I See?
*_
_*



*_

 Looking behind I am filled with gratitude.
Looking forward I am filled with vision.
Looking upwards I am filled with strength.
Looking within I discover peace.

From the Native Indian tradition of
The Quero Apaches

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Dawning Of The New Age
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the Lodge’s Calendar March 2017: ‘Today  we are calling to bring you light in the form of spiritual knowledge to  renew your hope about the birth of the new age that for some time has  been taking place on the earthly plane of life. Be of good cheer, dear  Friends, and have faith in the ever increasing power of the Christ light  and love that slowly but surely is bringing about the dawning of this  age. It is moving ever closer to all of you. Suddenly and when you least  expect it, you will be able to see its light in the sky. One moment it  will seem to be night and the next moment it will be day.

‘To do  your share of bringing this event about, look into and focus your whole  attention on the light of the Christ Star, the only born Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life. Trust the love of the Divine and  Its evolutionary plan for humankind and its world, that this plan is  perfect and that everything will work out well in the end – and that  much sooner than many of you may presently think. This does not mean  that one dark night your whole world will suddenly find itself in broad  daylight. What we are talking is about the spiritual dawning that is  taking place as ever more of you become aware of their true nature and  the presence of the Universal laws that apply to all lifeforms  throughout the whole of Creation.

‘As soon as the number of  awakened ones has reached a certain critical point, their energies will  be pulling those of the unawakened ones with them upwards and forwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life. And as you know by now, nothing can  happen on the outer plane of earthly life unless it was first created  on the inner levels. That which is taking place there manifests itself  in the world around you. Bear this in mind when you reflect on the many  earthquakes and other disasters of recent times. Each one of them is  an indication that another major shift of consciousness is in progress  on the inner levels.’

Extract from  ‘Witnessing Evolution’: ‘Under the influence of the higher powers who at  any given time are working on behalf of us and our world, it does not  take over-long in Universal terms until everybody who is taking part in  one particular experience starts to walk down the path the pioneers and  wayfinders have trodden for them. Naturally, this applies as much to  lessons of a positive as a negative nature. But as soon as the thoughts  and actions of sufficient numbers of us are working in positive and  constructive ways with the forces of light on the inner level of life,  ever increasing amounts of these energies are created. This continues  until they have become powerful enough to absorb all remaining traces of  the dark and destructive elements in us and our world. They are then  transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Who Is Really In Charge Of Our World?’
•    ‘Disasters’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Slowing Down
*_
​ 





O Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life,
Help my earthly self to slow down,
Ease its pounding heartbeat,
Quieten its racing mind
And steady its hurrying steps.

To restore its ability to sleep at night,
Show me how to enjoy the serenity and peace
Of our world’s mountains, hills and lakes,
Far from the noise and confusion 
Of humankind’s earthly existence.

Teach me the art of taking time off:
For smelling some flowers,
Seeing more of family and friends,
And reading things that nurture 
My heart and soul.

With every breath I take
I give thanks and praise to You
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation,
For everything that is presently in my life,
For that which once was 
And for what one of these days 
Forever will be mine.

Whenever I admire how the branches of trees
Are reaching ever higher into the Heavens,
I realise that they can only do this because 
You allow them space and time enough to do so.
Help my earthly self to be like the trees,
With its branches reaching high into Your world
And my roots planted firmly in Mother Earth
To draw nourishment from her 
Through the experiences of my life.
For drawing nourishing from her. 

Make my lower nature come to its senses 
So it stops running away from the calling
Of my spirit/soul, the eternal
Highest and noblest part of me, 
The wise one or living God within,
My inner guidance who knows the way
Of all things and the answers to all my questions,
You, O Great White Spirit,
And the Angels around your throne. 

Let them speak to me intuitively and
Grant me the gift of a humble heart,
The only place where we earthlings can
Find the rest, peace and healing 
Our whole being has been yearning for
A long, long time.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*_
_*




*_
I trust God’s great plan of life
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing,
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​ 






​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are  becoming aware that there is only one God.

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human   beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly   highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the  three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that  prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what  and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying  is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of  God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking  part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself  but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your  loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to   awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all   humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.   Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At   the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May   these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy   loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy   will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of   Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the   White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just   completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and   contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it   is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to   see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you   will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual   gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through  the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the  sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your  soul  can see the Angelic hosts, you are dwelling in the abode of  Christ,  your true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of   evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have   their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and   end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and   then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach   beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’
​ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Prayer For Renewal Of Faith
*
*




*
O Universal Christ,
Light of all lights, Sun of all suns,
Star of all stars.
You are the Sun above and behind
The one in the sky above us.
Together with the Great Father/Mother of all life
You are the true Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress,
Of the whole of Creation.
You have more power than any earthly ruler
Could ever hope to hold,
Even in their most daring dreams.

Please draw us and our world close to you
And renew the awareness that every one of us
Is a spark of your Light and therefore worthy
Of being called Your child.
Through this knowledge may our faith and trust grow
In the goodness of the life you have given us
And the hope for a golden future
That is in store for us and world.

Now that You are revealing yourself
As the true world teacher of the Aquarian Age,
Teach all of us intuitively how we can do our share of
Making our world into an ever
More beautiful and peaceful place,
That the only thing we have to do is bring forth,
Each from within the very core of their own being,
The Christ qualities of kindness and tolerance,
Honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity.

Light our way forwards and upwards
The evolutionary spiral of life
That in the end takes all Your children
To the top of the spiritual mountain of life into
The conscious awareness of being one with You.
May the knowledge the Angels and Masters
Around your throne, together with
Countless numbers of friends and helpers
On the lower levels of the spirit realm,
With Your permission are bringing to our world,
Help us to see more clearly who and what You truly are,
So we can love You more dearly and slowly but surely
Become ever more like You and at last
Be at one with You again.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Establishing God’s Kingdom On Earth*_

_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a   message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides on the theme of   surrender. It appeared in one of the Reader’s Letters of Stella Polaris   August/September 2017: ‘For doing your share of establishing God’s   kingdom on the Earth, your small earthly self freely and willingly needs   to surrender its whole being to the Highest Forces of life. This  does  not mean entering into a state of apathy. On the contrary, it  consists  of the willingness to stand up and be counted as one of the  healers and  lightbringers of your world whose consciousness is rooted  in the strong  inner certainty that all life rests safely in the hands  of God and the  Angels. Irrespective of what may still have to happen on  the Earth  plane, you not merely believe but know with utter conviction  that  everything will work out well in the end. The main requirements  for this  pathway are conducting your life in healthy and wholesome  ways, and  learning to control your emotions and the stilling of your  earthly mind.  

‘The best way of dealing with and overcoming that which is evil in your   world is by spreading the spiritual knowledge and wisdom we are  bringing  you. This needs to continue until the last person on Earth has  become  aware of God’s true nature and their own, and the working of  the  Universal laws and how it affects all lifeforms throughout the  whole of  Creation. Encourage those with whom you are sharing your  knowledge that  they do the same with what they are receiving and that  with as many  people as possible. Without making a contribution towards  dissolving  that which is bad, evil and ugly in your world in the light  of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth, your efforts could never amount to  more than a  mere scratching of the surface of removing the evil that is  caused by  people’s ignorance of their true nature and the higher  purpose of why  they are on the Earth. 

‘When you share your spiritual knowledge with as many as possible, you   are making a very real and valid contribution to the process of   evolution and growth that constantly seeks to remove bad conditions and   replace them with good, right and beautiful ones. Aspiring healers and   lightbringers need to add their own insights that come to them   intuitively from their inner teacher to the information received from us   and other trustworthy sources. Through this humankind’s store of God’s   wisdom and truth on the Earth will constantly be increasing. And when   everybody does their share of distributing God’s light that is thus   received, it will not take long until the last remnants of the darkness   of earthly ignorance have been absorbed into it. 

‘Please, dear Friends, do not think of any spiritual writings as set in   concrete to last forever. This includes the sacred texts of the   religions of your world and any teachings that were given by us earlier.   Spiritual knowledge is always meant to be enlarged and enhanced by the   fresh revelations that are reaching you and your world from the Angels   and us. We spirit guides and helpers are merely the servants of those  on  the higher and highest levels of life. We are their channels of   communication, the same as you are, and we can only pass onto you   whatever they are giving us. 

‘Generously share the knowledge that comes to you with anyone who is   receptive for it in the circle of your family and friends around your   world. Ask them to share with those around them, so that they too can   spread the news that all is well with your world and that many good   things are in store for anyone who willingly contributes to the movement   that takes all of you ever closer to the new golden age of peace and   prosperity on the Earth. 

‘Refuse to worry about souls who are too young and inexperienced to   understand, for in due course they will be removed from earthly life.   They will be spending their future lifetimes on a much younger planet,   where their spiritual development will continue there. Through this   they will be assisting their new home planet with its evolution, the   same as you have been doing with Mother Earth for a very long time   indeed. Having received their initial training as human beings there,   the young ones will take their earthly personalities and the Karma they   have created thus far with them.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_​ There  now follows the essence of  another teaching from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides that  appeared in Stella Polaris August/September 2017  under the heading ‘The  Gentle Brother’: ‘All human beings in earthly  life, as well as those  who are presently resting and recuperating in our  world, are born of  God’s infinite and eternal, all-loving, giving and  forgiving spirit. It  is the same spirit that manifests itself in the  beauty of nature, the  power of the elements as well as in all human  beings. At least  potentially each one of you possesses every one of its  characteristics  and powers, and also the ability to create without  restrictions and  boundaries. 

‘Do not allow the mind of your small frightened earthly selves to get in   the way of your overall vision of life and how you think about it. In   your daily lives and contacts, whether you are working or resting, and   even in dreamtime, do your best to move beyond the restrictions that   your existence in physicality places upon you. The way any one of you   perceives things is always a question of consciousness and because the   power of thought is mighty, whether you are as yet aware of this or   not, what you think that’s what you are and will become. 

‘Now, in your imagination create a Christ Star with its blazing light   radiating into your world. You are in the centre of this Star, for in   truth each one of you IS the Star. From your hearts, loving or   otherwise, the vibrations of your consciousness are constantly flowing   into and penetrating the ethers that surround you. And that is the place   where those who have developed the ability to rise above the concerns   of earthly life, receive God’s power and love, courage and strength  that  knows no malfunctions. 

‘And because God is omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient, S/He   unfailingly knows the way of all things and the answers to every   question you may ever care to ask. Wise ones trust that with God all   things really are possible. They appreciate that God not only dwells   within the innermost core of their own being and fills every cell and   atom of their whole being, but also everybody else’s. 

‘The realisation that you are God, the point within the circle at the   centre of the blazing Christ Star, will help you to find the peace of   mind and the deep inner peace you could never find in the past. Having   found them, you are filled with Divine love and experience first hand   how it expresses itself in earthly life. Every one of your thoughts,   words and actions is now motivated by the Christ Spirit of the living   God within you, the light of the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky   above you.

‘The collective light of the whole of humankind is the Son/Daughter of   the Great Father/Mother of all life. The human love for the whole of   God’s Creation and everything within it is this light that manifests   itself in your love for nature and everything that is good, right and   beautiful, and also for music and the music contained in words carefully   chosen and strung together like precious strings of pearls. The Divine   love makes you tolerant towards other people’ beliefs and their ways  of  life. You become ever more compassionate and uncritical, kind and   loving, and have no longer any problems seeing the good that is   contained in everything. You instinctively follow your inner guidance   and intuitively know the best course of action in any given moment.

‘The six-pointed star is a symbol of the Christ Star. It represents   human intelligence when spirit and matter are working together in   perfect harmony and balance. This Star has a powerful vibration and its   sound is part of the music of the spheres. Loving God’s way is only   distantly related with what in earthly life is frequently called love   with its passions and desires. The more your Christ nature takes over   its earthly counterpart, the more easily flows the light of your joint   compassion and beauty, wisdom and love into the world around you.

‘Alas, to this day many in earthly life are still surrounded by a kind   of barrier that acts like a dense fog. This mist is waiting to be   dissolved by the light of the Sun beyond the Sun, i.e. the spiritual   wisdom and truth of the Highest, when the right time for the winds of   the heavenly world, the highest levels of life, brings them. Each one of   you is a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit and Its great light is  waiting  to eventually start burning in all human hearts. And you are  the only  person who can uncover this light inside you, to care for and  nurture it  until it has the power of shining so brightly that the fogs  of Earth  disperse before it. 

‘When this light is carefully and thoughtfully applied to wherever it is   needed, in the end it grows so strong that it has the power of a wind   from the Heavens that blows through the consciousness of those   surrounding you and gets rid of whatever is troubling them. As you   mature spiritually, the conditions of your life change and the concerns   of earthly life, which you found so troublesome in the past, no longer   affect you this way. This is because you are now viewing everything  that  happens from the right perspective, i.e. as lessons that are part  of  the karmic debts some of you still have to pay, and therefore merely   passing phases in humankind’s individual and collective development.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’
•    ‘Knowledge – Light Of Our World’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Visit From Wisdom Or The Guardian Angel
*






One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer
See the way forward on my pathway through life,
I prayed for the wisdom and love of
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help.
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side.
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said:
‘I have heard the cry of your soul
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied:
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God?
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth?
What are the mighty hopes, the many books
And strange patterns I encounter?
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight?
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike,
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart?
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows?
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days,
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where?
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast?
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies
Nothing but a union with the grave?
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance?
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly
To the sea of darkness?
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making,
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ.
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able
To understand Earth life.
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight.
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks.
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs.

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of your life.
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth,
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle,
You will be able to rise above earthly life and
With the passing of time perceive
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from.

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating.
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you,
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing,
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes.
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future.

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world.
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature,
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you,
As that would interfere with the development
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me,
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *






​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be
*
​ 




​ Whenever I’m in trouble, 
The Great Mother’s wisdom stirs in me
As the small still voice of my conscience
Who speaks to me:
‘There’s a reason for everything
And an answer to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you how to respond.
Just ‘Let it be.’

In my deepest, darkest hours 
Great Mother whispers:
‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise Her presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For the guidance and protection of 
Mother and the Angels.
It will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out that
No-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right manner of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
And let them be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

These days in difficult situations
Mother’s love and wisdom soon take over.
She is my inner guidance who 
Whispers to me: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And allow yourself to be.
As you know by now, 
The answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly life as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On the evolutionary pathway of your spirit and soul.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​ ‘Being part of and at one with the Great   Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as   familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is   the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows   the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to   protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been   with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.   And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We   speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and   develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The   Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her   many symbols.’ 
Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’
​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Angels
*_





​ The Angelic hierarchy is the executor of  God’s great plan of life. The Angels are in charge of us and our world  and from the earliest beginnings of human life on the Earth, they have  accompanied us. Wherever we went and wherever we may still go, they have  always been with us and forever will be. They are constantly  communicating with us with the help of countless groups of guides and  helpers in our other world, the world of spirit or light, our true home.  

Everybody is familiar with the word Angel, but do you know what it  really means? Angels are a great force and a power that can present  itself to humankind in one form or another that allow us to recognise  their presence and connect with them. They are perceived as highly  illumined beings by those who are sufficiently evolved for seeing  Angels. Great streams of God’s power of light radiate from their heads  and shoulders that look like wings, but in truth this impression is  created by light. Because they are beings of light, they have no need  for physical bodies like we do for getting around on the Earth. They use  the power of thought for getting them where they want to be. Everyone  in the spirit world moves like this. 

And because on the inner level all life is one and there is no  separation between anything, the Angels are part of us and we are part  of them. This makes it easy for them to recognise the degree of every  individual soul’s spiritual maturity and also that of our whole world.  As executors of God’s great plan of life, the Angels on the highest  level of life, the Christ circle, know how much of God’s eternal wisdom  and truth should be revealed to us, what form it should take and at what  time it should be presented and in which part of our world. 

Whenever it is desirable that our world should become aware of an  Angel’s presence, they may occasionally take on a form that resembles a  human one. They have no need for wings as we know them from our  feathered friends and we too shall eventually be capable of locomotion  like the Angels. The speed of thought is faster than that of light and  even now, by thinking ourselves in another place we can instantly be  there, alas so far in thought only. 

However, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, there will be  nothing to stop us from going on interplanetary exchanges. There will  then be no need for prohibitively expensive and clumsy spacecrafts, the  way travel is done at present for even the shortest distances into  space. If in times to come we want to go and visit some of our cousins  in the great family of life on far distant planets, all we shall need to  do is think of them and their place and ask our thoughts to take us  there. Naturally, this kind of space travel cannot come about for as  long as someone’s soul remains trapped in Earth’s illusions of time and  space.

Quite literally, Angels are everywhere. When climbing a mountain we  somehow sense a powerful presence, we are responding to the call of the  Spirit of the mountain, who is part of the Angels in charge of the Water  element. Those who are fascinated by and drawn to water, be it in the  crashing and pounding of the sea or at other times the gentle splashing  of its waves, the roaring flow of a great river or the tumbling of  waterfalls, are responding to the call of the Angels or Spirits of the  water element. Sun worshippers and/or those who enjoy gazing into the  flames of a candle or an open hearth fire, are tuning into the energies  of the Angels and Spirits in charge of the Fire element. Those who love  the sound of the wind when it whispers in the rustlings of leaves or  howls during a storm, are responding to the call of the Angels and  Spirits of the Air element. 

The Etheric element is the realm of spirit, God’s spirit as much as  Mother Earth’s, the Angels’ and also our own. The etheric is in charge  of all the other elements at work on the physical manifestation of  Mother Earth’s spirit. The huge orchestra of life is controlled and  directed by the power and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

If your Sun, Moon and/or Ascendant are in one of the Fire signs of  Aries, Leo or Sagittarius, you are likely to feel an affinity with the  Angels and spirits of the Fire element. If they are in one of the Air  signs of Gemini, Libra or Aquarius, it will be for the Air element. If  these planets are in one of the Water signs of Cancer, Scorpio or  Pisces, you have a strong connection with the Water element. And if they  are in one of the Earth signs of Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, you are  likely to prefer everything connected with Mother Earth to anything  else.

It is wrong to speak of Angels as he or she. They are part of God, just  like we are. And like God and also us on the inner level, they are  androgynous and whole, the we shall be as soon these two aspects of our  nature have joined forces and together are working for us, instead of  against, the way they all too frequently did in the past. In God and the  Angels the masculine and feminine energies are one, there is no  separation between them. At all times these forces lovingly and  harmoniously respond to each other and work together. They are never in  discord and at loggerheads with each other, the way our masculine and  feminine parts are until they have been healed into one, by us.  

As soon as another human soul comes forth from the heartmind of God, a  Guardian Angel is allocated to it. This Angels never leaves us.  Steadfastly, it stands by our side and holds our hand, throughout every  one of our earthly lifetimes as well as the resting periods in the world  of light, forever guiding, protecting and showing us every step of the  way. As we grow and evolve, the Angel’s own evolution keeps pace with  ours. Without unnecessarily interfering with us, the Angel accompanies  us through all our experiences, especially the deepest, darkest and most  traumatic ones. But only when the Angel is asked for its help, does it  and our other spirit friends and helpers intervene and come to our  rescue.

Angels, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including  us, are ceaselessly striving to grow and evolve into ever higher and  more beautiful manifestations of life. To enable them to carry out their  duties towards the Highest in the process of Mother Earth’s evolution  and ours, they need our assistance as much as we require theirs. The  better we cooperate with the Angelic realm, the more speedily and  smoothly the transformation of our spiritual rebirth and that of our  world proceeds. Together let’s give thanks and praise to the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for creating us and our world, and  for the Angelic hierarchy. The Angels are taking care of us and  providing our world with everything we require for our existence in  earthly life, down to every crumb of the food we eat and every drop of  water we drink. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Relationships’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Angel In Disguise
*_
​ 




​ There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.​ And so, at this time, I greet you. 
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem of your true nature 
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal 
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of truth
And its shadows cease to exist.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Angels
*
​ 





I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I believe in Angels. 
They help me to recognise the good behind everything:
That sad and traumatic experiences are
The redemption of Karma and someone is 
Learning something and slowly growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
That everything that’s ugly and evil in our world,
Including people who behave this way,
Are still in the lower evolutionary 
Phase of their development, but that they too
Slowly but surely are constantly evolving 
Into something more beautiful. 
Knowing such things safeguards
My equilibrium and the joy of being 
One of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Abba
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
‘I Believe In Angels’
​ The Angels and Masters on the highest  level of life are in charge of God’s great plan of life. They are its  executors and responsible for the evolutionary progress of every  lifeform in the whole of Creation, including us and our world. Most of  us who are presently here have lived through many lifetimes and many  ages. In the course of these long journeys through matter we have met,  lived with and enjoyed the friendship of a great many human beings. In  the spirit world, our true home, they are now accompanying and  supporting us as our friends and helpers. Every one of us on the earthly  plane of life has a number of these friendly companions around them.  Some of them are known to us and others are not, but that makes no  difference. All of them are our siblings in the great family of  humankind, who are functioning on the same wavelength as ours. They are  wishing us well and are eager to assist us as much as our spiritual  bankbook and karmic debts allow.

The more our spiritual development unfolds, the easier it becomes to  communicate with our unseen friends. They can be a source of comfort for  anyone who feels lost and lonely in earthly life and also for those who  feel trapped in families where no-one shares their interests. If we are  in such a position, we need to bear in mind that we ourselves chose  this pathway for the purpose of teaching us the lessons we most urgently  needed. Even though we may not yet have discovered what they are, it’s  good to know that in the spirit world there is a true family for us  whose spirits and souls are in harmony with us and our life’s purpose  and convictions. At all times they are doing their best to encourage us  to bring forth the best that’s within us and humbly seek to serve the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life. This is not only benefits  our own spiritual development but also that of our world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * * 
​ 



 _*
 ​*_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*_

_*Part A*_

_*The Feminine – Soul Of Our World
*_






​Many  are aware by now that spiritual wisdom and knowledge is a constantly  growing and developing organism and therefore fluid. It aims to present  us with the laws and principles of the Universe in ways that everybody  can understand and work with. God’s truth can be likened to a mighty  river with many tributaries, large and small. It is easy to get  side-tracked into one of the side-arms and sometimes we get lost in  them. But, even then there’s no need to worry, as our inner guidance  will always take us back to the main theme and final goal: the loving  union with our Creator.

For some time I have wanted to give you  an example of you how spiritual wisdom and knowledge does grow and  expand. And so I have picked for you the first item from the collection  of my favourite White Eagle teachings. It consists of two parts. The  first one is a White Eagle teaching that appeared many decades ago in  ‘The Lightbringer – Developing the Feeling Nature’:

‘The  individual cannot find God by intellect alone. People are trying so to  do at the present time, however. Many are seeking to intellectualise  God; but no-one, we repeat, can find God through the intellect alone.  Everyone has to go through a development of their soul, learning to feel  their feelings and their love first. You can only lastingly find God  through life, through your feelings, through your soul; so that the soul  becomes like a bridge between heaven and Earth, bringing humankind back  again to God. ‘The soul is the bridge. It enables the child of Earth to  contact God again. We are trying to convey the nature of this divine  Trinity of Father, Mother and Son, the perfect and holy Trinity of life.  We are endeavouring to show the necessity for that sacred marriage or  union between spirit and soul that needs to take place within every  human being.

‘It is the woman aspect, the Divine Mother aspect,  which is the tenderness, the love and the gentleness in life, the  tenderness without which Spiritual death must ensue. Do you see the  importance of woman’s place in the scheme of things? First let us say  that women, those who are in the highly-privileged position on Earth of  being in a woman’s body with womanly qualities, have great  responsibilities. They do not all recognise such responsibilities, for  they allow their lower or weaker self to take possession of them instead  of realising their noble and divine attribute, the attribute of the  Divine Mother.

‘The work of the woman in you the feminine, caring  and nurturing side, which both genders contain – whether you are  physically a mother or not in this world – is to give love and  motherhood, to nurture and care for, in other words to mother all life;  to express motherhood with tender love and sympathy – and with wisdom  which is as important as the love. Finding the woman within you, you  must endeavour to develop the qualities of the Divine Mother. Can you  see that the Divine Mother is herself the soul of humankind? It is the  soul, and the soul is the intermediary between the individual self and  the First Principle or Will of God.

‘When you arise and manifest  from within yourself the dignity of the divine principle that is behind  womanhood, wars will cease because the soul (or the woman) desires  neither strife nor war. The soul is peace-loving; the soul yearns for  beauty, harmony and perfection; the soul, being intuitive, can look into  the future desiring to protect the race, not to destroy it. We speak  most earnestly to all women, urging them to develop the qualities of the  noble, the holy Mary, the mother aspect.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

– To be continued in the next chapter –

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*_

_*Part B*_

_*Divine Guidance
*_






​Yesterday's White Eagle teaching must have been highly advanced knowledge when it first  appeared, probably in the 1930s to 1940s. It is likely to have come to  my attention as a confirmation after I had written of ‘What Is Soul’ in ‘Healers And Healing’.  The latter is the earliest part of my work and came into being more  than ten years ago. If you are ready to compare White Eagle’s wisdom  with my intuitively updated and extended re-interpretation of November  2014, here it is. 

‘It is impossible for individuals to find God by intellect alone,  although to this day many are trying to do so. No matter how hard anyone  may attempt to intellectualise the Divine, you are not going to find  God through the intellect alone. First you have to go through a  development of your soul by learning how to love wisely and paying  attention to your feelings. 

‘God can only be found through experiencing life and the Divine through  the soft and sensitive world of your feelings. This part of your nature  is your soul. It acts as the bridge between Heaven and Earth that brings  humankind back to its Creator and enables you, as a child of the Earth,  to contact God. By this we mean the Divine Trinity of Father, Mother  and Son/Daughter – the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We aim to help each one  of you to become aware of the sacred union between the spirit and soul  of the Highest and these two parts of your own being, which in due  course will take place in all human beings.

‘This union is the marriage and the healing all of you are on the Earth  plane to seek. Wise ones, who are seriously in pursuit of this, refuse  to suppress their feelings with the chemicals supplied by the  pharmaceutical industry of your world. No matter how hard their healing  journey may sometimes be, they persevere and continue to allow their  feelings their natural coming and going. They are resting safely in the  knowledge that under the emotional/spiritual debris of many past  lifetimes there waits for them the reconnection with their Divinity, the  Divine aspect of their own nature. The six-pointed star is a symbol of  this healing process. During the journey the upper and lower triangles  are slowly merging and melting into each other to produce yet another  perfect – that is whole – and Christed human child of the Earth. 

‘The femininity of the Divine Mother is that which manifests as  tenderness, love and gentleness in life – without these qualities  spiritual death ensues. Can you see the importance of the feminine in  your world and woman’s place in the great scheme of things? All those  who are in the privileged position of presently being in a woman’s body  and who are also endowed with womanly characteristics carry great  responsibilities. For as long as you fail to recognise this as a woman,  you are in danger of allowing your lower earthly and weaker self to act  out its attributes rather than manifesting their own version of the  noble and divine ones of the Great Mother. 

‘The feminine in both genders alike is your caring and nurturing side.  And whether you are physically a mother or not in your present lifetime,  the work of the feminine aspect of your nature in women and men alike  is to give love and provide the nurturing and caring of motherhood for  all lifeforms. This expresses itself not only in tender love and  sympathy but also with wisdom, a quality that is just as important as  the other two. To take possession of the woman within you, you yourself  have to develop the Great Mother’s characteristics. This is of the  greatest importance, as the Mother aspect is the soul of humankind and  she also acts as intermediary between the individual self and the first  principle, the will and power of God, the Father aspect of the Divine  and your own nature. The Mother is the second principle of the Holy  Trinity and the third one is their Son, the Light of all lights and the  Sun of all Suns. This is the Spirit of the Universal Christ and each one  of you and us is a spark of His/Her radiance.

– To be continued tomorrow. –

From ‘Our World In Transition’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism
*_
_*Part C
*_
_*The Lessons Of The Patriarchy
*_






​‘_For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways_.’ Psalm 91:11 and ‘_For it is written: He will command his angels concerning you to guard you carefully’_ Luke 4:10

‘For  more than six thousand years, the Angels, Master and we, their helpers  and your guides from the world of light have been steering and  accompanying you through the lessons that were necessary for the  development and better understanding of your race’s masculine forces.  Unfortunately, to the detriment of the character of human nature and  your world, this could only be done by ever more excluding and finally  almost removing the wise and loving influence of the power of the  feminine. The intention behind this was to show you what your world  without it would be like. The result is before you, so you can all see  for yourselves the result of this state of affairs.

‘At no stage  during every part of this evolutionary phase has any one of you been  left to your own devices. In the background of life we have always been  with you, to supervise and steer you in the right direction. This is  how, slowly but surely, all of you together moved forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life towards the Age of Aquarius, the age  of enlightenment and siblinghood of all life, when gradually ever more  inner eyes would be opening. You would then be helped to find out why it  had been necessary to inflict the patriarchy upon you and your world in  the first place.

‘That is why we are now in a position to tell  you reliably that, when more and more of you wake up to their true  nature and brings forth from within themselves the dignity of the Divine  principle of the feminine, so that it manifests itself with increasing  strength in your world, the time will come when you will have to endure  no more wars. The feminine in women and men alike, when it is allowed to  come to the fore and express itself unrestricted, desires neither  strife nor conflict. The feminine aspect of your nature, your soul, is  peace-loving and yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection.

'Being  part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as  familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one  within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the  Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it.  She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys  herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She  suffers with you. We speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to  bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great  Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her  symbol.

‘Learning the lessons of the patriarchy, with its lack of  respect and consideration for life in whose creation the masculine  aspects of your world have a minute role to play, and the horrors that  followed in the wake of power-seeking, empire building and warmongering  have been an essential component of your earthly education. This phase  was still in full swing when the original White Eagle ‘The Feminine –  Soul Of Our World’ teaching was first given and thanks be to God and the  Angels that by now it has almost run its course. But make no mistake  about it, the Father/Mother aspects of the Divine have accompanied all  of you through the pain and suffering the patriarchy had to bring to you  and your world. The only reason for all of it was that in due course  you as a race would learn from the mistakes of the past and each one of  you individually do their share of building a more peaceful world.

‘The  Father God is part of the Mother Goddess, and the Father/Mother is part  of the Son. These three aspects of the Divine are one and will never be  separated from each other. Because of their oneness they constantly  work together and respond to each other in perfect peace and harmony.  The Mother is familiar with the Father’s great evolutionary plan for the  human race and its world. She knows exactly when the constellations and  energies are right for launching the next phase and going full steam  ahead.

‘The Goddess is in charge of the Angels and their  subordinated messengers, guides and helpers in the world of light. Some  of them have always accompanied you and forever will. The Mother  responds to the creative ideas and the will and wishes of her Divine  companion and mate. Yet, She only carries out and manifests those that  are in keeping with Her wisdom and love. She does this to the best of  Her satisfaction, for She is the one who knows the way of all things and  is in charge of them. The Angels of the Christ circle follow the  Mother’s instructions and pass them on to the lower realms, further and  further down the line.

‘The Mother knows that with the coming of  the Age of Aquarius the time for creating a more peaceful and harmonious  world on the Earth has come. The lessons of the development of its  masculine force have by now almost run their course and your world is  ready for the return to a deep appreciation of the qualities of the  feminine. The warmongering that to this day is taking place on the Earth  is teaching all those present the value of peace. And the Mother is  waiting to intuitively guide each one of you back into restoring the  balance of your world by teaching your masculine and feminine energies  how to work together in peace and harmony, the way they are doing in Her  and the Father. As above, so below. The time has come when women and  men alike need to take charge of the masculine part of their animal  nature with its male aggression, thirst for confrontations and the glory  it perceives in fighting for supremacy in all aspects of Earth life.’

What  is before you now is basically the same message as the one that was  given to our world through the White Eagle group of guides all those  years ago. It’s just that the communication has been updated and  extended to the latest stand of the knowledge the Highest now wishes to  present to us and our world for this phase of our development.  

Stella  Polaris October/November 2014 ‘The True Perspective’ contained the  following White Eagle statement: ‘We do not say ours is the only truth,  but that according to our vision it is what we see. Accept nothing that  we say, unless the light within guides you to do so. Indeed, never  accept blindly what another soul says. Learn from your intuition.’ That  undoubtedly was all the Angels in charge of our dear friends were  willing to show us at that time. And what the guides are saying about  the truth they were giving at the time the White Eagle teachings came  into being, applies to mine as well. I also share their view that if we  let our inner wise one, the living God within, at all times be our  teacher and guide, we shall never have any difficulties recognising the  truth when it comes before us.

And then, just as I had completed  the above two chapters, the following White Eagle Monday Thought of 17th  November 2014 arrived: ‘You look out upon your world and see its  chaotic conditions. You note that human life appears to be storm-tossed  and wonder what will be the end. Behind every department of human life,  behind politicians, statesmen and all governments, there are greater  minds working for the evolution of your race.  Whenever you see  something that appears to you to be a catastrophe, bear in mind that the  Master mind is at work behind the scenes like a gardener with his  pruning knife. And although you may feel intense sympathy with the  sufferers, remember that the Masters and the Angels have a far deeper  sympathy and love than you for all of them. Cultivate that sense of  peace by being aware at all times that the angelic organisation behind  the scenes is constantly working to bring humankind to its perfection.’

To  me, the above is once more an acknowledgement and substantiation of the  work just completed, the way so many White Eagle teachings reached me  in the course of many years. Thank you, beloved friends in the world of  light, for looking over my shoulder, holding my hand and helping me in  so many ways. God bless you all.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tears Of Your World’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *




*  
*​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma

Part One
*_






​In  the middle of December 2014, at the time of putting the finishing  touches to the previous chapter, ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’, the  December 2013/January 2014 issue of Stella Polaris of the White Eagle  Lodge arrived. It contained a New Year’s Address by the White Eagle  group of guides under the heading ‘Behold, I Make All Things New!’ I  would like to share the essence of this message with you as follows:

Once  again you stand at the threshold of a new year. Before you are fresh  opportunities for serving God and helping forward the spiritual  evolution of the new age of Aquarius. In spite of the over-enthusiastic  materialism of Earth life, the veil between the two worlds is constantly  growing thinner, and each one of you can be an instrument of God to  bring about the required change in the minds of the people that is  capable of transforming their outlook on life. Everybody can become such  a tool as soon as the true purpose and meaning of your existence on the  Earth plane has been understood. Through you the light of the new  spiritual revelation that is now coming to humankind is meant to spread  throughout your world.We bid you  reach to the source of all life and light, to the living God, to the  Eternal Light, which is the life of each one of you. ‘Behold, I make all  things new! I, God, Father/Mother, the Source from whom all derive  their being.’ We, your guides in the world of light, have said these  things to you time and again. We make no excuse for this, as it is a  truth that cannot be emphasised too strongly. As old as Eternity, it is  the source of your strength and hope, comfort and happiness. Not only  for this personal joy must you seek and work for the light, but for the  wellbeing of your whole world.

When you take a closer look at the  state of your planet and people’s conflicting minds, your hearts may  feel sad or maybe even filled with fear and wondering what the coming  year may bring. The Masters and Lords of Karma, who control and direct  humankind’s progress, are waiting to reveal to those whose hearts are  pure and simple the truth of what lies ahead. From these great beings we  bring to you this message for the coming New Year.

In spite of  uneasiness and fear of increased conflict, they tell us that the new age  is destined to bring a fresh revelation of God’s love, wisdom and truth  to humankind. However, before it can come the hearts and souls of all  of your world has to be prepared. A furrow needs to be ploughed before  any seed can ever be sown and the plough carrying out this work is  constantly toiling on the Earth plane. Not surprisingly, many are  finding this process unpleasant because it means shedding preconceived  ideas, prejudices and false beliefs about themselves, others and life in  general. They may have held them dear for a very long time, in some  cases over many lifetimes. Yet, no matter how deeply ingrained some of  them have become and how difficult they are to shed, each one of them  must go.

The new age brings to you a wonderful and glorious  revelation of life in a spiritual way, which is a celebration of the  spiritual siblinghood and kinship with all life. Humankind has to learn  that it cannot live for itself and that every thought, word and deed of  yours affects not only the whole of your race but the rest of God’s  Creation. Each one of you eventually has to come to the conclusion that  whatever you gain for yourselves alone you cannot enjoy. It is  impossible to be happy while many of your siblings in the great family  of humankind remain in want. Spiritually personal happiness depends upon  the welfare of everybody else.

This is a hard lesson and that is  why much conflict arises during the ploughing of the field. However,  when the first furrow is completed, the ploughman keeps his vision  straight ahead and concentrates on his distant goal. Do not allow the  opinions and fears of the world to deflect you, but keep your vision  steadily fixed upon the Highest. Remember that with every passing day  the Lords of Karma are offering each one of you fresh opportunities for  restoring the balance of your spiritual bankbooks.

To this day  many believe that the law of Karma is an unfair law, when in truth it is  nothing of the kind for two reasons. On the one hand it offers you  openings for paying off your karmic debts, and on the other it assists  you with climbing ever higher upon the golden stairway that in the end  leads every human spirit and soul back into the very heart of God’s  Kingdom. The wise ones among you therefore consider each new year as one  that is laden with chances for working their way through the last  remnants of the darkness that over the ages has accumulated in their own  souls and the soul of your world.

Some of you are heavy with  sorrow because their loved ones are suffering. We are aware how hard it  is for you to have to remain still, to be unable to do anything to help.  Whenever you witness any kind of suffering of body or mind that you are  unable to heal, remind yourself that the sufferer is passing through a  condition of life that will eventually bring them into the light. Your  contribution is to ever hold your loved ones into the light of the  Highest and pray that sufficient hope and courage will come to their  soul to make good.

We assure you that the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, is a God of infinite love, tenderness and  mercy. Each one of His/Her children of the Earth is destined to go  through experiences on your present plane of existence that eventually  brings them the happiness and peace they are longing for. That’s why we  are bringing you this message of hope and comfort. For what takes place  in each individual personal life simultaneously happens in the  collective. What you observe in your world that appears to be painful is  the road your whole race must travel. That which you see in someone’s  personal suffering is the pathway of that particular soul.

The  story of the life of the Master Jesus, the blessed Christ, was once  given to humankind as an allegory. It demonstrates how every human  spirit and soul, as soon as it has become sufficiently evolved, is  required to conduct not only its daily life on the outer plane but – far  more importantly – its thoughts and feelings on the inner level. The  birth of Jesus, his  temptations, illumination, crucifixion and  ascension were given to provide your world with illustrations of the  initiations, i.e. experiences all of you eventually have to undergo on  the way that takes you home into the full conscious awareness of your  true nature and oneness with God.

Some day you will be able to  compare the experiences of your own spiritual development with parables  and allegories of the Christian Gospels. As you accept with patience and  in sweet surrender the inevitable difficulties that had to encounter  along the road, you will feel flowing into you the power of the Christ  light and Its life-force who is constantly making all things new.

This  energy can only come to any of you by degrees, very simply and slightly  at first. You may occasionally become aware of a glow in your heart and  a harmony that is working to shape your life anew. If you direct the  right thoughts and put into action the law of love and direct it towards  anyone you come into contact with, especially when adverse  circumstances have to be faced, you will soon discover that quite  magically things gradually smooth themselves out.

When your life  begins to flow more easily, as surely it will, you may think to  yourself: ‘Life is so good to me!’ You are beginning to realise that  beyond the reach of your own efforts there is a power and a love at work  that is helping you to conduct your life more harmoniously and  peacefully. There will be a glow in your heart that brings a sweet  happiness. This sometimes remains with you only for a few minutes, if  you are lucky several hours or even days, but then to your  disappointment it disappears. These feelings come to help you become  aware of the Divine power and light that alone can bring human souls an  inward peace and happiness that is beyond all worldly understanding.  There is no way that those who are purely worldly minded can ever dwell  in this peace, the glowing light and the supreme happiness it does bring  to awakening and awakened souls.

These things are realisations  that come to you occasionally and by degrees. They will increase as your  life advances and you move forwards and upwards on a spiral of light  that represents a lighted stairway that eventually brings all human  souls into the eternal Kingdom of light and joy. Each one who reaches  that state of consciousness has become a true child of God and a saviour  of all humankind. No-one can be truly happy in this manner without also  helping many others to reach the same state.

Anyone who has  passed through great earthly tribulation ultimately enters into the full  consciousness of Heaven and reaches the supreme realisation of  humankind’s spiritual kinship and siblinghood with all life. From that  point onwards you live to serve the many instead of yourself. When you  have reached this evolutionary phase, you may at some stage of your own  free will descend once more onto the Earth plane and live in an ordinary  physical body. Through this the special role you are playing will  remain unrecognised by those who are still dwelling in the shadows of  their spiritual ignorance.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part Two
*_
_*If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People
*_
_*




*_
​Spirit/souls  who have decided to come again into the darkness of earthly life out of  love for their fellow beings are radiating God’s light from their  loving hearts. They are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and  in due course their mere presence helps to transmute the very physical  atoms of the Earth. This raises the vibrations of the whole planet and  that’s the higher esoteric meaning of the Jesus legend’s: ‘If I be  raised up, I will raise all people.’

Through us the Universal  Christ is bringing you the following message today: ‘The heart of every  human being at the beginning of its earthly existence contains a spark  of My light in a slumbering state. For a long time it remains this way,  but as soon as another earthling has evolved sufficiently, the spark  wakes up and the lower self begins to bring forth and practise its  Divine characteristics, which each one of you alike inherits from Me.  With every one to whom this happens I, the Universal Christ, am being  raised and the power of My light increases in your world. This in turn  raises the vibrations not only of the whole of humankind and your world,  but also the whole of Creation. The more you use your Christ energies,  the higher and finer your own vibrations become, the more you become  like Me and at one with Me.’

At all times spirit guides are  accompanying and trying to help you. Alas, the measure of assistance we  can provide you with depends on the faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life you have developed at any given moment. Everything  depends how you respond to your inner guidance, the living God within,  the intuitive knowledge that comes to you from your Christ Self. But no  matter what happens to you, we shall never leave you. We understand the  trials and tribulations you have to endure much better than you do,  because like you we once walked the Earth and during the initial stages  of our education there, we had to work our way through very similar  ones.

There are many groups of spirit helpers and each one of  them is headed by a Master. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, is the architect and designer of the Great Plan of life. The  Angels are its executors and in charge of every lifeform that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible  for the unfoldment of the plan and that, with the help of countless  spirit friends and helpers, it keeps on unfolding in the right way and  at the right time. Even though we are invisible to earthly eyes, rest  assured that we are there. Without the spiritual background of your  present existence and us there would be no life on the Earth.

And  let there be no doubt in anyone’s mind that the reigns for the grand  design rest safely in our Creator’s loving hands. Allow no-one to  convince you otherwise and wherever you may find yourself, do what your  inner guidance tells you what is good and right for you, at that  particular moment. You have every reason to trust that, independent of  what may still have to take place in your world, everything will always  be well with you and it.

Referring to the law of Karma and its  keepers, the Christian gospels tell you in St Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I  say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash  shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ Note: a  yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. As far  as the Great Plan of life is concerned, to paraphrase St Matthew 24:  35-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, but My words of wisdom and  truth shall remain forever. The meaning of the words Heaven and Earth  have been in the process of passing away for some time. The Angels of  the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are conducting this process. They  do know when it is complete, but they are not going to tell us, we too  have to trust and wait, just like you.’

All we can tell you at  present that you have every reason to look forward to the future with  hope and confidence. Rest assured that everything will work out  perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the things that to this day are  happening in your world. Every one of them serves as an educational  tool for the unfoldment of the grand design for your race and your  planet. They are necessary for the lessons that have not yet been  sufficiently grasped by the younger and less experienced souls in your  midst.

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and tune  the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the  frequencies of the highest forces of life. For a long time they have  been working ceaselessly on the awakening of the Divine spark in the  hearts of ever more human beings, whatever their evolutionary state may  be. The contact with these forces alone can bring you and your world the  peace and harmony for which deep down every human heart and soul is  yearning deeply. Never give up hope that eventually a united world will  emerge that has but one government for the whole of humankind.

Even  now, ever more of you are becoming aware of the fact that no-one can  live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the  countries of your world. So, do your best to establish the spirit of  siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life in  this manner. Wise ones appreciate that there is nothing to fear from  those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which  is good, right and true. These sages know that in due course, in God’s  time rather than their own, the inner eyes of every perpetrator against  the Cosmic laws will be opened. They will then realise the error of  their ways and start to change their behaviour, just the same as you  once did.

Eventually, everything that is no longer of use and  desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into power and light of  the Christ Star, the Sun beyond the Sun, to be uplifted and transmuted  into blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation. Meanwhile  rest assured that humankind’s existence will never end because each one  of you is a spark of the Divine. The true Christ-Mass is taking place  with each one of you who awakes into the awareness of their true nature  and starts to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ  nature.

With that we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be  consoled and rest safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom as  well as merciful. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish  you a happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have  ever had in your present incarnation and many previous ones. Our love,  dear ones, all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Is always waiting somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that is particularly true for us and our world.
​The  following is the essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 27.6.2016 that  arrived in my inbox when I had just finished updating the above  chapter: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts, as you call  them, as well as spiritual or occult truth. Until you have built into  your soul body the constructive God-atoms of light, you will be unable  to serve life the way you would like to. There is a great difference  between knowing with your mind and knowing with your inner self. The  latter brings forth from you spontaneous good thoughts, words and  actions because you then instinctively project the light of love that is  within you. This light is creative and capable of raising the very  atoms and vibrations of your whole world. And each time you think light  and good, you are the co-creator with God of a beautiful world and  humankind.’
Recommended Reading:
​

[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Love God
*_
_*




*_
​Some  believe that life stops at the moment of physical death and that it is a  one-off thing. Wise ones, however, appreciate that in truth life is  eternal, constantly moving forwards and upwards on a never-ending  evolutionary spiral and that therefore there is no death. Just think:  when you entered into your present earthly lifetime you were crying and  everyone around you was smiling. Your turn for happiness comes when you  depart from this life and the ones around you, who cannot yet appreciate  what is really happening to you, are crying and may have to linger in  their spiritual darkness until their time for joining you in the world  of light has come.

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle  group of spirit guides that appeared in the StarLink Message January  2012: ‘Your loved ones who have left the earthly plane of life have not  gone from you. They are by no means dead, but alive and well in the  world of light, our realm. That’s where all human spirits are constantly  dwelling. It’s just that from time to time a small part of it ventures  forth into earthly life where it inhabits a physical body that serves as  a vehicle for getting around and experiencing its new environment. This  body is equipped with a rational and logical mind that has very limited  horizons that separate the earthly part from the spirit aspect of its  being. During the early stages of its earthly education this small self  can not yet peer beyond the end of its nose.

‘For a long time the  lower mind is focused on coming to grips with earthly terms only. In  this state of ignorance the spiritual side of life is dismissed out of  hand. Everything that cannot be seen, weighed and measured is rejected  as humbug and imaginations. Yet, through the learning the earthly self  gains from its own experiences it slowly grows in wisdom and  understanding. With the passing of time over many lifetimes the vision  of its consciousness gradually expands. At a certain point of its  development the spirit nature of the small self stirs from its slumbers  and it begins to take an interest in the spiritual aspects of life.  Eventually, it comes to terms with the meaning of the concept of God as  the eternal spirit, who has brought everything that exists anywhere into  being.

‘This awakening brings the understanding that the spirit  realm is not somewhere ‘out there’ but on the inner level of Earth life  and that in this world there is no separation between anything. And  that’s where, in your quiet reflections and meditations, you can contact  your loved ones through the power of thought. This enables you to see  for yourself that what we are saying is true and that life really is  eternal. Because each one of you is a spark of God’s great light and  having been created by Its eternal spirit, it could not be any other  way.

‘God is love and the law of life is love and if you wish to  know God, all you have to do is be yourself and conduct your life with  love, for that is your true and eternal nature. God is in everything and  everyone, including you. If you treat everything that is in your life  with the love and respect it deserves, you are paying homage to the  Great Father/Mother of all life and His/Her Creation. On the higher and  highest levels of life death does not exist and that’s where your loved  ones are now. Once your loving thoughts have connected you with each  other, there will no longer be any doubt in your mind that you will  always be together.

‘That’s when for you the time has come to  comprehend that all healing consists of taking into your physical bodies  the radiance of the eternal Sun, the Sun behind and above the Sun in  the sky above the Earth. Each one of you has been granted the gift of  another lifetime so that you may learn how to call upon this light and  live by it. When you consciously breathe it in, ever more of God’s light  can enter the cells of your physical body and control them. We suggest  that you breathe this light in for the healing of every aspect of your  own being, mind and body, spirit and soul, and breathe it out as your  contribution to the restoration of your whole world.

‘At the  beginning of everyone’s earthly existence the atoms of this body are so  heavy and the pull of matter and material life is so strong that you  temporarily forget about the existence of the light of the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and its power to re-create, heal and  make good whatever is in need of it throughout the whole of Creation.  Naturally, this also applies to you and the cells of your body.’

 Recommended Reading:​ ·        ‘Can God Be Weighed And Measured?’​ ·         ‘Is There A God?’​ ·        ‘God And The Devil – Who Or What Is God?’
 ​ From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
_*



*_

I trust God’s great plan of life
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing,
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

* * *

To everything there is a season,
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

That’s how God and the Angels,
In the course of life’s journey
Forwards and upwards on
The evolutionary spiral of life,
Are making everything beautiful,
In God’s time, not ours.

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown 
*_
_*Part One
*_






​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris  Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid of the future and the unknown. The  essence of your being is spirit/soul and there is no need to fear the  moment when you part company with your physical body. Each time you do  this you are merely moving forwards into a different dimension that is  your true home from which you emerged at the beginning of your present  lifetime. Our world with its greater freedom offers you a fuller  existence. Your physical body has been your vehicle for one lifetime and  whenever you leave it behind, all you do is joining us in our world of  light.

‘Without consciously being aware of it whilst taking part  in earthly life, this is a road most of you have travelled many times  before. The only thing you can bring with you each time you return to us  is that which you have learnt in the course of all your earthly  lifetimes, including the most recent one. The purpose of your taking  part in the school of earthly life is searching for consciousness  expanding experiences that help you grow in wisdom and understanding.  Each can only do this through their own experiences. The learning you  accumulate with every new lifetime is added to that which is already  stored in the memories of your soul. They are the only things you can  take with you every time you depart from the physical plane of life.

‘The  common belief that people come into earthly life with nothing and leave  it in the same state is a false one. You bring the memories of the  learning of all your lifetimes with you into every new one. From the  moment of your birth and from the subconscious level of your being they  influence everything you do, helping or hindering you, as the case may  be. Have you noticed that some newly borns look like very old women or  men? It’s because that’s what they truly are. That’s why some children  come to terms with learning how to walk and talk much quicker than  others. Because they have done these things many times before, they just  want to get on with whatever else their present lifetime has to offer.’
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Two
*_
_*When Death Draws Near
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of teachings from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides. The first one is from ‘The Divine Mother – The Creation  of Form’. The second one appeared in ‘White Eagle Spiritual Unfoldment  Two ‘Companioned by Angels’:

‘For all human beings there  eventually comes the moment when they leave their physical bodies behind  and die, as it’s called in earthly life, although in truth the only  thing that happens to these bodies is that their indwelling spirit and  soul withdraws from it. Leaving the body through the head, the outer  garment is discarded like an empty shell. Nobody is ever alone in this  process. Each time this happens to someone the Angels are in attendance  and assisting the departure of one aspect of your being from the other.  The Angelic hierarchy is responsible for humankind’s development and  when matters of birth and death are concerned, they are serving the  Great Mother of all life. Christianity’s Virgin Mary is one of her many  symbols and so is the Egyptian Goddess Isis. They were just two of the  many names God and the Angels gave to your world to illustrate the Great  Mother’s influence down the ages.

‘For as long as all you can  see are the physical aspects of life, you are likely to think of death  as something terrible. Even though to you someone’s departure from that  plane may often seems to be accidental, this is never the case because  the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma are observing everything  that happens on the Earth most carefully. Each time the predestined  moment of death for one of you is approaching, they make their  preparations and give notice to the Angels of Death to get ready. And  these Angels are by no means the repellent figures and gruesome spectres  people imagined them to be in the past.

‘If you could look  through the veil of consciousness that to this day separates your world  from ours, you would be able to see that their appearances are of an  ethereal beauty that is hard to describe in earthly terms. As  manifestations of the Great Mother’s unconditional and all-embracing  love, the Angels of Death emanate compassion, kindness and love. At the  moment of your departure from earthly life these Divine messengers bring  about the separation of your spirit/soul from your earthly existence.  The Angel helps you to let go and then returns you safely to your true  home, the world of spirit and light. They also assist you with your  rebirth in our world, where loved ones are greeting you with  celebrations that are very similar to those of earthly life when new  babies arrive.

‘In case you are wondering how you can best help  someone whose departure from earthly life is near, the power of thought  can be more effective than any spoken or written words could ever hope  to be. It is possible to help those in the ‘departure lounge’ by sending  them optimistic thoughts about the fact that in truth they are eternal  beings who will never die. In your mind hold kind and loving, hopeful  and constructive dialogues with them that there is nothing to be afraid  of because there really is no death, that what’s ahead of them is but a  passing into another dimension of life.  

‘And then, in your  imagination, take the person into the blessing and healing rays of the  Christ Star, to be bathed in the powerful light of the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. By attuning the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to the Star’s healing  rays you can send these rays at any moment to those of whom you know  intuitively that they will benefit from them. In any kind of distance  such ministrations are as effective – more so in many cases – than  physical ones like ‘hands on’.

‘We sincerely hope that what you  are reading here will help you to overcome your own notion that the  worst that can happen to any human being is the passing from their  physical body. Whenever you catch yourself thinking that way, remember  that those who do are by no means dying and that in truth they are  heading for another rebirth into our world. Ours is a realm of infinite  beauty and wonder, love and joy where pain does not exist and where all  those who pass from your world continue to live and thrive, explore and  study, so there really is no need for expressions of grief and sorrow.  Let there be compassion but not pity.

‘The American poet John  Greenleaf Whittier, 1807-1892 described this most beautifully in his  poem for the funeral of William Lloyd Garrison, 1805-1879: ‘Death is the  Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’.

 Recommended Reading:​ ·        ‘Setting The Captive Spirit Free’​ ·        ‘About Angels’

​From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Three
*_
_*Excessive Grief And Sorrow
*_
_*




*_
​‘When  you have digested everything we have come to tell you today, you will  be able to see for yourself that excessive grieving and sorrowing by  those in earthly life is unjustified. It is also undesirable because it  seriously impairs the progress of those who have arrived in our world.  Please bear this in mind whenever sadness threatens to overwhelm you.  Remind yourself that although the other one’s spirit has passed from  your outer world, in truth you will always be close. As a matter of  fact, when one of you has moved on, you will be closer than it was ever  possible for as long as you both dwelled on the outermost plane of life  in physicality.

‘Wherever there is love between people, they  cannot be separated from each other. Their love has created a bond that  will forever connect them and cannot be destroyed by anything. The  awareness of this dissolves the sense of separateness. It once was  necessary to help you become aware of your individuality, but for you  the time has come for letting go of it.  Even though in earthly life  everybody inhabits their own physical body, on the inner level all life  has always remained one. We are all part of each other and of God. There  never will be separation between anything and that’s why you have  always remained at one with the whole of life and will continue to do so  in all Eternity.

‘Love is the greatest power in the whole of  Creation. An essential part of it is the Universal law of harmony and  union and that’s what connects us behind the veil of consciousness that  separates our world from those in earthly life. And because we once took  part in that state of life, we have first hand experience of what a  hard school it can be. But the more you connect with us and your loved  ones in our world, the more you consciously take part in the  limitlessness of spirit life and that is bound to make your earthly  existence more bearable. Knowing that your loved ones really are waiting  and reaching out to welcome you home is sure to  ease your passage,  when the time for your own departure has come.

‘Rest assured that  all life is safely held in the loving hands of God and the Angels. In  keeping with their will and wishes, the spirit realm provides tirelessly  for everyone’s requirements on the physical plane. And that includes  making preparations for the important events in every earthling’s life.  Let there be no doubt in your mind that the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, known as God or Allah to many, loves each one  of you in just the same way, totally and unconditionally. And no matter  what may ever befall you, you will never be forsaken. To paraphrase the  Jesus legend: ‘Every hair of your head is numbered and not a sparrow  falls from the sky without God and the Angels knowing about it.’ At all  times you are closely held in their loving arms and cared for.

‘Everybody’s  true needs will always be supplied. Naturally, this covers a wide range  of possibilities, for example periods of hunger and thirst, physically  and spiritually. To teach humankind the value of food and drink, they  have to be withheld from you in one of your lifetimes. And if there is  anything you think you really must have, all you have to do is go to the  right place, i.e. knock at your inner doors that lead to us and ask. Be  careful though what you request because, to teach you a lesson you will  never forget, your wish could be fulfilled in unexpected ways you may  not find agreeable at all. But for a long as you proceed in the right  manner, you can be sure that the spiritual and physical blessings of the  Heavens will come to you in full measure, in due course. This is  decreed by Divine laws and they never fail.

‘Never forget that  life is eternal and that the whole of God’s Creation is constantly  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. This happens in  cycles that can be observed in the coming and going of the seasons of  the world around you and, because human beings are not exempt from these  processes, the different stages of your own life. There have been other  golden ages on the Earth when the Angels moved hand in hand with people  in full consciousness. One of these ages comes around at the end of  every Great Year. The whole cycle of one of these years takes approx.  every 25,860 Earth years.

‘The coming golden year is going to be  an extra special one because God and the Angels are transforming Mother  Earth into a planet of healing and peace. We advise you to take full  advantage of the opportunities for progressing on your own spiritual  pathway, as every small step one of you takes on this road benefits the  whole of humankind and your planet. We are well aware that you have  known easier earthly lifetimes than the present one. Naturally, this  fulfils a wise higher purpose, the same as everything else that happens  in your world. And when you observe your world, you are bound to notice  how everywhere people are struggling to come to terms with their  existence and are trying to understand why things are happening to them.  This is because many have reached the end of their earthly education  and they are in the process of redeeming some of their most ancient and  difficult karmic debts. Until this has been seen to, they cannot be  released onto the greater freedom of our realm.

‘Wise ones  appreciate that shedding too many tears over someone who has departed  from the earthly plane of life would most certainly not be a sign that  the mourner loved them more than anyone else. It merely shows that,  because they fail to understand the purpose and meaning of humankind’s  earthly existence, they selfishly and endlessly wallow in self-pity over  the hole the departed left in their life. Wise ones save their energies  and spend them on helping such people to find a better understanding of  the processes of life and its spiritual background.

‘So, do all  you can to share your knowledge and assist anyone in need of it to  understand that physical death, when seen in the right light, is an  event for rejoicing rather than weeping. As far as your own life is  concerned, no matter what obstacles you are still encountering, never  give up hope and do your best until every last shred of your Karmic  debts has been redeemed. One of these days this will be the case. Trust  that hand in hand with God and the Angels all will be well in the end  and everything will work out for the highest good of all, as surely it  will, therefore also for you.

‘Each time one of you returns to  our world, its wonders and beauty are revealing themselves anew. You  rediscover the joy and the freedom of being able to move around without  the encumbrance of a physical body that is almost constantly in need of  attention and very delicate and easily wounded. This applies in  particular to those who spent their most and maybe all of their recent  lifetime suffering, as many have chosen to do for the redemption of  their karmic debts.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Absent Or Distant Healing’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘I Asked And I Was Given’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Four
*_
_*Developing The Higher Christ Nature
*_






​The  law of life is love and evolution that has its foundations in love.  Each one of you has been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime so  that you may evolve into a healer and lightbringer in your own right.  The healing light you are meant to bring to your world is the wisdom and  knowledge you are finding along the pathway of your life. It is meant  to be shared as much as possible with anyone who is in need of it, to  support their efforts at coping with their present existence. When you  look around you, you cannot help noticing that there are needy people  everywhere in your world who are hungry and thirsty for spiritual  knowledge and the healing it can bring. Once you start giving of your  best and unselfishly serving the needs of others and through that the  whole of life, ever more opportunities for doing so are sure to come  your way.

‘That’s how, simultaneous with the work you are doing  on behalf of others, your higher Christ nature develops and gradually  takes over the fears and anxieties of its earthly counterpart. Some of  you are working upfront, while others are toiling quietly in the  background. Yet, all contributions are equally valid and greatly  appreciated by God and the Angels and us, your ordinary spirit guides  and helpers. The sole cause of the suffering of your whole world is  humankind’s ignorance of the spiritual aspects of life and the meaning  of its existence and the higher purpose it serves. Even the smallest  efforts anyone makes to alleviate this sad state of affairs is of the  greatest value and appreciated by those who are observing your efforts  and supporting you, from our side of the veil of consciousness. That’s  the only way the whole of your world can move forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral.

‘When you are enjoying Mother Earth’s  beauty, do not forget to give thanks and praise to those who are  incessantly toiling on your behalves in the spiritual background of your  earthly existence, for bringing all of it into being and constantly  maintaining it. As you know, in every soul the spiritual fire of the  Divine spark is present, though at first only in seed form. This is how  the spiritual fire of love within you slowly but surely grows more  powerful. There will come a time when you begin to notice that, whenever  you reach out to someone with a kind and friendly smile, there is  nobody who does not respond in the same way.
 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Five
*_
_*Human Life Is Infinite And Eternal*_






​The  following is the essence of two teachings from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides. The first one appeared in ‘Morning Light – Neither Death  nor Separation’: ‘You are a beloved creature of light, a many faceted  jewel and the essence of your being is infinite and eternal. There has  never been or will be a time when you were not. But even if you are  already aware of these things, you still cannot help asking yourself  from time to time: ‘Don’t I have the right to get tired of endless  rounds of incarnations, when earthly life is so difficult and  burdensome?’

‘That is the very reason why your days in  physicality are limited and each incarnation lasts only for a  comparatively short time. Even if you should be around for a hundred  years or more, in terms of Eternity, God’s time, it represents the mere  batting of an eyelid. This is also why, at the end of each lifetime, you  leave your physical body behind like an outworn garment. For a period  of rest and recuperation your spirit/soul joins us in our world, your  true home, from which you emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime.

‘In your daily lives you do not mind moving from one house to another, when the time for a change has come. You may still love your old home, but when you have had enough of it, you say good-bye to it and move on. In just the same way, in the course of every one of your earthly sojourns you eventually reach the point when you have become weary and tired of your physical body, especially when it has grown old and you are almost constantly in pain. You have dealt with that part of your development and are ready for the next stage. That’s why God and the Angels eventually remove you from the old one.

‘When you have arrived  here, you will be amazed about the kind of freedom and the ease of  movement you have in our world. Your spirit/soul intensely enjoy its  happiness that truly is a world apart from the limitations and  boundaries of your earthly existence. But still in the end, you reach a  point when you have rested sufficiently and the lessons of your most  recent earthly existence have been assimilated. Your interest in a  further incarnation that will help you to progress on the evolutionary  spiral of life in you quickens. That’s the signal that for you the time  has come to apply for another lifetime on the Earth.’

The second  teaching is from ‘The Source of All Our Strength – No Death’: ‘Death is  by no means the dark vale it was made out to be by your world’s  religions of the past. It is but a passage that takes you forward to be  re-introduced to our world of beauty and light. At the moment of your  passing, you will not know when you are taking your last earthly breath.  For a short while you are unconscious, but then you begin to feel much  lighter and realise you are free! You may be asking yourself: ‘Lo,  what’s happened to me? Why was I so afraid when people were talking  about death? There really is nothing to fear. It’s like going to sleep  that leads to an awakening into a more radiant and harmonious existence  that soon makes you forget earthly life.’

‘All of you are eternal  beings of light and as you are today, so you will be tomorrow and  forever. With the help of your thought processes you can consciously  recreate yourself by filling your whole being with ever more spiritual  atoms. This prepares you for fully enjoying that which is waiting to be  explored by you, as soon as your earthly education is complete and your  energies are right for moving on to explore the higher and eventually  highest levels of life.

‘The spirit realm is by no means  geographically distant from your world. It is part of and within you,  the inner layer of everybody’s own consciousness. And the light of the  higher worlds can only be reached by those who are conducting their  lives on the frequency of love and who freely and willingly surrender  themselves to the will and wishes of God and the Angels. What in Earth  terms is known as death is but an initiation into our world for your  spirit/soul. Without losing your identity of earthly life, you then move  into an ever increasing consciousness of God’s eternal light.’
Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day – we’re all going home.

It’s not far, just close by, through an open door.
Work all done, care laid by – fear and hurt no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us – Father’s waiting too.
Angel folks are gathered with guides and friends we know –
Guides and friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way  – Earth-bound dreams all done.
Shadows gone – break of day – real life’s just begun.
There’s no break, there’s no end – just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile – going on and on.

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
It’s not far, just close by – through an open door.
Going home, going home, I’m just going home.

Though I have gone before you,
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for saying goodbye to the Earth plane has come.
God and the Angels are forever with us,
Keeping you and me safe.
No matter where we may ever find ourselves,
We shall always rest securely in God’s loving hands.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

‘God bless all of you and keep you safe, always.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
 
[*=center]‘The Fear Of Annihilation’ 
[*=center]‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’ 
[*=center]‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’
 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles
*_
_*




*_
​And  now I would like to share with you a collection of essences of several  teachings of the White Eagle group of guides which Anna Hayward used in  her excellent article ‘With Surrender Comes Release’ in Stella Polaris  February/March 2014. My attention was drawn to it in September 2016 when  I was in the middle of updating this part of my jottings.

‘Because  your life, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, is  governed by spiritual laws, you have no need to worry about anything or  feeling fearful and anxious. The Great Father/Mother knows your true  needs and if certain experiences are still necessary in your life, you  may find it helpful to know that they are sent by the love and wisdom of  the Highest. So, hold up your head, walk tall and quietly say to  yourself: ‘This is helping me to grow in wisdom and understanding. I am  one with God. Therefore I shall always be safe and nothing can destroy  me.’

‘At all times, make an effort to think constructively. Know  that in truth the future holds only good and not evil and that even the  last of the things that presently threaten your world so darkly will  pass by. They too will soon be a thing of the past and forgotten.  Thinking this way protects you against attracting negative people and  things into your orbit. If another sorrow has to be endured by you,  remind yourself that a sorrow can be like a rainy day when the light of  the Sun eventually breaks through and a rainbow appears in all its  glory. So it is with human life. Trust the love and goodness of the  Great Father/Mother to send you nothing but good, that your loved ones  are in His/Her care and that their love for them is infinitely greater  than your own.’

‘When you accept with patience and sweet  surrender the tests and trials that are inevitable on your predestined  pathway through life, a light and life-force flows into you that has the  ability to make all things new. You will then find that the  circumstances in your life are gradually smoothing themselves out and  things are beginning to work more harmoniously for you. This strengthens  your conviction that beyond all human efforts there is a power and a  love that at all times is at work behind the scenes of earthly life,  endeavouring to bring peace and happiness to God’s children of the  Earth.

‘Miracles are things earthly minds cannot comprehend,  although in truth they are merely the natural outworking of the Divine  laws on the physical aspects of life. These laws control and manipulate  matter, but they can only do this when the weaker human self steps to  one side, surrenders its will to the will of the Highest and allows them  to happen. This means overcoming your natural instinct for  self-preservation, which is part of the lower self’s nature, not of the  higher.

‘The higher aspects of your being, your Christ nature,  needs to take charge and convince its small and frightened lower earthly  counterpart that all is well. Every one of its fears and apprehensions  has to be overcome. And when we say surrender your whole being to the  Highest, this does not mean you should enter into a state of apathy.  True surrender has its foundation in a strong soul certainty that all  life consists of miracles, that life itself is a miracle, and that  miracles and wonders are possible and can happen when the conditions are  right.

‘In the Egyptian mysteries, there were ceremonies through  which all aspirants on the spiritual pathway had to pass. In the  temples were subterranean passages through which they had to walk. This  is a demonstration of the road all human beings have to travel in the  process of letting go of their fears and learning to trust. It describes  every human soul’s journey soul through the sadness and darkness of  physical life. A great many of us are presently walking this  probationary path. Take heart, we are all finding it hard when there are  so many dark corners and unexpected turns and we don’t have a clue of  where we are going.

‘Higher ranking guides are in charge of us,  your friends and helpers in the spirit world, and even they sometimes  confuse us in what they are telling us. For all of us, there remains but  one thing to do and we ask you to apply this to every aspect of your  present existence: ‘Keep on keeping on with a song in your heart and  rest safely in the knowledge that your whole being is at all times and  forever will be secure in God’s keeping. This is true wherever you may  yet have to walk in the valley of the shadows and darkness of earthly  life.’

‘You may sometimes think to yourself: ‘If only I could see  the spirit people, I am sure they would help me.’ Take comfort from  knowing that you are not meant to see or hear us. All you can do is walk  – though only apparently alone. The test of old has always been the  same as it is today, for as it was in the beginning it is now and  forever shall be! Therefore, whenever you are in need of our assistance,  remind yourself that because you cannot see us in your present  evolutionary state, this does not mean we are not there. We are always  with you, doing our best to help and guide you through the many ups and  downs, tests and trials of earthly life every human spirit and soul has  to cope with.

‘We are not allowed to do the work for you, because  if we did you would not grow in strength, wisdom and understanding. But  when you ask for it, we can provide you with the courage you need to  keep going in all your endeavours. Every test and trial that comes your  way is an initiation of some kind that reveals to us the strength of  your trust and confidence in God’s love, nothing else. As you walk the  spiritual pathway, confused enough about the many twists and turns of  the road, others might be projecting their own ulterior motives onto you  and misjudging you.

‘You are probably also sad about the  mistakes you made and troubled by the problems and sorrows of your daily  personal life. These things in themselves are unlikely to be your first  initiation altogether. And as you walk along the pathway of initiations  and pass through one portal after another, you will encounter as many  tests as it takes to make your faith in God’s love unshakeable. Every  initiation brings you a further expansion of consciousness and a greater  understanding of the nature of God and your own. The whole purpose of  earthly life is that all human beings eventually surrender themselves to  the love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the supreme Spirit,  who is the giver of all life.

‘It would be unrealistic as well as  untrue to say that God only creates good.  Everything that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation was brought into being by the Great  Architect and Designer, who is also responsible for the laws of life.  The main one is the law of love from which the law of evolution branches  out. Nothing is beyond or out of the reach of the Creator’s will and  power. As above, so below and like any creative artists in your world  has to do, the Divine creations at first appear in their crudest and  most elementary form. From there they slowly become more beautiful and  sophisticated in their constant moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life.

‘In the case of humankind, in the  course of  many lifetime each participant slowly evolves from the basest  expressions of their lower earthly nature through to the unfoldment of  their Christ nature. This process eventually moves them onto ever higher  and eventually the highest levels of life. The more evolved you become  yourself, the more easily you can tell by looking at the behaviour of  the people who share your world with you, in which evolutionary phase of  human development on the evolutionary spiral of life they are presently  involved.

‘Each one of us, and that includes us in the world of  light, has to reach a state of absolute trust that God is good and life  is good and that whatever comes our way will always be for our highest  good and greatest joy and provide us with an ever increasing  understanding of the Great Father/Mother’s love. When that idea is so  firmly planted in your consciousness that nothing can shake it any more  and nothing can obstruct your vision of the true purpose and meaning of  life, only then are you allowed to enter the land of light with shining  eyes.

‘Because on the inner level all life is one, everything  affects everything else in some way. In earthly life you are all  influenced to a degree by forces that at first seem to be beyond your  control. They are the desires of your own lower earthly nature and with  the passing of time each one of you must learn to take charge of and  master them. When they have been shed, they form the mud at the bottom  of the pond that feeds the lotus flower of your higher nature. You then  no longer look at earthly life as a term of imprisonment, because you  know that whether you are dwelling on the Earth or on the higher levels  of life, having shed the things you no longer need, you are free. All  human souls in earthly life eventually have to learn how to gain access  to and use their very own innermost powers to achieve this kind of true  freedom.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Optimist’s Creed
*_
​ _*



*_

I see the good in all people and situations. 
Even though it’s still invisible in many of us,
Because everybody is a spark of the Divine,
It is there nonetheless. 
And because the law of life is love and evolution, 
Everything that happens serves the wise higher purpose 
Of moving us and our world forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life. 
That’s why seeing something good in everything 
Is by no means foolishly optimistic.  
Spiritually it is realistic and sound 
Because it helps to bring the good forth.

Life is basically very simple.
What we send into our world returns to us.
That’s why from now on I send nothing but love.
And because our thoughts create our reality, 
My optimism is bound to come true in the end.
And so I think only of that which is good, right and beautiful
And strive to do my best at all times, 
As in that case only more of the same can return to me.

I talk health, happiness and prosperity
With everyone I meet and 
My faith in the basic goodness of life 
Is growing so strong that nothing
Can shake it and disturb my peace of mind.

I promise myself to present a cheerful face to our world
At all times and greet everyone with a smile,
Even when I don’t really feel like it. 
And I dedicate so much time on improving 
My own character that I shall have no time left 
For sitting in judgement over others
And criticising them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Kindness
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Kindness is a present anyone can give.
Often it’s as simple as a smile,
A nod and a word of understanding,
Taking time to chat for a while
Or sending a letter, a text or an e-mail.

Such gifts anyone can bring
Who thinks of us with a loving heart.
Wrapped in the warmth that flows
From the sender’s inner world,
Sets the days they’re received apart.

Sandie Stevens
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’
 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural Flu Protection – The Humble Onion
*_






​The time of year when the danger of catching the common cold or its most severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with it the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria, including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child, he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.

The following has been reported from the year 1919 when a flu virus is believed to have killed forty million people. One of the doctors, who visited people to see if he could help them, came upon a farm where, to his surprise, everyone was very healthy. When the doctor asked how this was achieved, the wife replied that she had placed an unpeeled onion in a dish in the main room of their house. There would probably not have been more than two rooms in any case. The doctor couldn’t believe it and asked if he could have one of the onions and place it under the microscope. She gave him one and when he did this, he did find the flu virus in the onion. Clearly, through absorbing the bacteria, the onion had kept the family healthy.

Another story I heard from a hairdresser. She said that several years ago many of her employees were coming down with the flu and so were many of her customers. The next year she placed several bowls with onions around in her shop. To her surprise, none of her staff got sick and that certainly convinced her that it works. And no, I am not sharing this information with you because I am in the onion business. So, how about buying some onions and placing them in bowls around your home? If you work at a desk, place one or two in your office or under your desk or even on top somewhere. Try it and see what happens. The friend who sent me this says they did it in their home and they never got the flu.

If this helps us and our loved ones not to become sick, what could be better? But even if you do get the flu, because of the healing influence of the onion it will probably be only in a mild form. What is there to lose, apart from a few pence or cents on onions?

One lady reports as follows: ‘I contracted pneumonia and needless to say I was very ill. I came across an article that said to cut both ends off an onion put one end on a fork and then place the forked end into an empty jar, placing the jar next to the sick patient at night. It said the onion would be black in the morning from the germs. Sure enough it happened just like that. The onion was a mess, but I began to feel better.’

Another thing I read somewhere was that onions and garlic placed around the room saved many from the black plague in times gone by because of their powerful antibacterial, antiseptic properties.

Following the advice, I placed onions strategically all over my home, and I have to say, they do look quite decorative. One stands in a small wooden bowl in my living room and creates the impression of a sculpture. And by the way, because the onions do not have to be peeled, no unpleasant smells linger.

After reading the above, one of my friends contacted me with this: ‘I have tried both onion and garlic on ear infections. At one time my ear drum had actually burst, and even though I had been to see the doctor twice, each time she refused to prescribe antibiotics. This was because there was no redness in my ear canal thanks to the onion and garlic I had placed over it. I think she only believed me when, on my third visit, a discharge was evident.

‘My Grandmother used to place an onion in a bowl of water in rooms that had been painted and decorated, to take away the smell of the fumes.’

Another friend reported: ‘When my youngest boy was running a high fever and we could not get it to break, I tried one of my grandmother’s recipes. She used to take an onion, cut it in half and tied it to the bottom of the feet of the person who was running a fever. The onion draws out the fever. It worked with my little boy, too.’

From Dian Dincin Buchman’s excellent book ‘Herbal Medicine’ come the following two remedies: ‘Coughs: An old pioneer remedy consists of simmered honey and onion syrup. The onion may be juiced first and added to the honey, if this seems desirable. If available, add a pinch of thyme and ginseng powder, as both are very helpful in chest complaints.’ 

‘Coughs, Bronchitis, Asthma: Make an onion broth. Cut up a large red onion. If you haven’t got one, a white one will work, too. Add a pint of cold water, a pinch of salt and a pat of butter and simmer until the onion is soft. Place the broth in a hot bowl and eat it as hot as possible, without removing the onion pieces. Minerals from the onion and its mucilaginous properties help soothe the inflamed mucous membranes and induce perspiration. This helps to reduce the chest congestion and causes the release of toxins.’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 
 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural Remedies Against Colds And Flu Symptoms
*_
_*




*_
​1.    Large doses of Vitamin C, up to 10 grams per day.

2.    Steam inhalations with Eucalyptus and/or Tea tree aromatherapy essences.

3.     Apply a thick layer of Vapour Rub to the soles of your feet at night,  cover with cotton socks to avoid messing up your bed. Eases the coughing  fits.

4.    Sage and honey gargles. 1 heaped teaspoon of fresh or  dried sage into a cup, pour boiling water over it, cover with a saucer  for about 15 minutes, strain. Add one teaspoon of honey and wait until  the mixture has cooled. Take a mouthful at a time and gargle with it  thoroughly. Don’t spit it out, but swallow it. Do this time and again in  the course of each day. I guarantee you that it will not take long  until you feel a good deal of relief.

5.    Echinacea as drops, tablets or capsules of various strengths. Follow the instructions on the package.

6.     And as a protection against future virus infections, put an onion into  each room of your house. Read my notes about ‘The Humble Onion’ in  yesterday's posting.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming
*_
_*




*_
​During  the early stages of our earthly education, up to a point all human  souls are allowed to do as they please. But still, whatever anyone does  at any given moment can only take place within the boundaries and  limitations of the God’s law, the Universal law of cause and effect.  Nothing in the whole of Creation is out of its and therefore God’s  reach. The history and present state of our world shows clearly what  this kind of behaviour has produced. But now at last the time has come  for waking up to our true nature and taking charge of the greed and  avarice of our lower earthly nature and making big changes through  acting in keeping with God’s laws and expressing the qualities of our  Christ nature. In truth, this is what Christianity calls the second  coming, namely the first appearance of the Christ Spirit in our world.  The first one was merely a legend.

At last we and our world have  reached the evolutionary level that Buddhism describes as ‘The latter  days of the law’ and Christianity ‘The second coming’. The idea behind  both concepts is the awakening of the Divine spark of God’s light in all  human hearts. The latter days and the second coming have arrived for  those who have  consciously become aware of their true nature and the  presence of the Universal laws that rule all life throughout the whole  of Creation. Every human soul’s final destination, no matter how low or  humble our position in life at present may still be, is the reunion with  our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life who is the Source of  our being. The only reason why the tale of the Master Jesus’ life once  appeared in our world was to prepare our race for the fact that every  one of us is destined to eventually evolve into a Christed  one, a  spiritual Master like the legendary Jesus, who in truth never  walked  the Earth.

Some seem to believe that with the coming of the  latter days the law of Karma will cease to exist, but that could not be  further from the truth. The Universal laws never change. To my mind, the  latter days of the law would be more appropriately described as ‘the  latter days of the human ignorance of the law and the end of their  misbehaviour.’ No-one can revoke Cosmic Laws. But even if it were  possible, what wiser, kinder and more loving laws could there be other  than the ones we have now? For example, the law of Karma sees to it  that, when certain conditions have been fulfilled, i.e. we have redeemed  ourselves, our slate is wiped clean and we are allowed a fresh  beginning. Equipped with our increased understanding and the wisdom we  have gathered along the way we are then ready to be released into the  exploration of the higher and, in the fullness of time, the highest  levels of life.Surely nobody in their  right senses could wish to change the law that ensures that everything  returns to its source and that therefore nothing in the whole of  Creation can ever get truly lost. It is this law that constantly draws  and guides every one of God’s children of the Earth back towards their  true home and the awareness of our real nature. In the process of  learning to distinguish between good and evil it is this law and the  guidance of our Highest Self who in the long course of our evolution  helps every soul to find its own way out of the holes we once dug for  ourselves. To avoid digging more of them from this moment onwards, all  we have to do is familiarise ourselves with how the law of Karma  expresses itself throughout the whole of Creation, including our own  life and that of our whole world.

The last day of the law will  have arrived as soon as the last one of us has learnt to send nothing  but good in thought, word and deed into our world. This will not  literally be the last day of the law but of the times when the law could  do nothing but return our own evildoings from previous lifetimes and  present them to us in this one, whilst offering us opportunities for  doing better. When we give of the best and holiest that is in us, the  only things that can return to us is more of the same. And this it will  do in such rich measure that we shall have enough to share with all who  are in need of it. That is how the last day of the law is going to bring  an end to all suffering and pain on the Earth plane. And that can only  come about through everybody’s own efforts at acting on the spiritual  knowledge that is increasingly flowing into our world, not merely  reading and then forgetting about it.

The more each one of us  makes a conscious effort to give of their best and create nothing but  good Karma for us and our world, the more the Cosmic laws will reward us  by returning the same to us, until finally nothing but good can come  back to us and our whole world. And that, my beloved friends, will be  the natural end of the expressions of the law the way we once knew it.  No longer will there be any need for our individual souls and the soul  of our world to grow through pain and suffering, the way it did in the  past. Everyone’s soul energies and those of our world will expand  through joy and love instead.

Saturn is the planet of Karma and  the stern schoolmaster of the zodiac. Saturn is a symbolism of the  aspect of the Divine who, when the end of their earthly education comes  into sight, demands strict self-discipline and self-mastery from all Its  human children of the Earth. Saturn together with Uranus is the  co-ruler of Aquarius, the sign of the Age that is now with us. To assist  us with learning how to tap into and develop our inner strengths and  capabilities, Saturn’s lessons present us with many tests and trials,  delays and frustrations. We need to deal with them in the appropriate  manner and patiently endure what the law of Karma is returning to us  from previous lifetimes into the present one. When we attend to our  lessons by drawing the learning from each one of our experiences, which  they are meant to bring us, Saturn’s role with the passing of time  changes from the Universal teacher into that of the rewarder. Saturn’s  lessons too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom.

Love is the  law of life and the Mother is the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the  Divine Trinity. We come from love and to it we eventually return. The  sacred spark in us is the beginning of everyone’s own Christ nature, the  Christ Spirit whose love fills the whole of Creation with Its presence.  We are Its child and our true nature is like Him/Her nothing but love.  When we are loving this way and we are listening to the small still  voice in our heart that tells us what is right and wrong at any given  time, no-one needs to preach to us about the ten commandments of the  Abrahamic religions.

The love in our heart alone and its  expressions in the world around us can release us from the chains and  shackles of earthly life and the duty of further earthly lifetimes. At  last we are free to consciously take part in and explore the higher and  eventually highest realms of existence that are waiting for us when our  earthly curriculum has been dealt with to the entire satisfaction of the  wise ones in charge of us.

Love and thought are the two most  powerful forces in the whole of Creation. It stands to reason that kind  and loving thoughts double the power of one of these powers on its own.  Just think, they once brought each one of us into being and therefore  have always remained part of us. And when the Christ love awakens and  comes alive in us, love no longer remains a mere lip service. It is a  deep inner urge, a need and conviction to give of our talents to the  whole of life from the love and compassion that fills our whole being.  We have no appetite for seeking fame or fortune but are content and  happy to humbly serve as a channel through which the blessing and  healing power of the Christ Light can flow. That which then pours forth  from us is pure Christ love. It recognises the dignity of everything  that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation, the heavenly as much as  the human world with all its kingdoms on the physical and spiritual  plane of life.

I believe that all suffering in our world to this  day is caused by the dark clouds of ignorance that for so long have been  surrounding it, and that through dissolving these clouds the suffering  will eventually end. On our pathway from aspiring healer and  lightbringer into becoming an enlightened or Christed being in our own  right we gradually enter into the Christ or cosmic consciousness of  hearing, tasting, smelling and touching God in everything. Bringing  forth our own Christ nature from deep within the core of our being is  the medium that takes us along this road of reunion with God. In that  sense alone can Christ ever be humankind’s saviour and redeemer. This is  how the legend of the Master Jesus, in yet another variation on the  theme of the Universal Christ of all ages presenting Him/Herself in many  different guises as the archetypal God-person, is bringing us and our  world the long promised salvation and redemption, after all.
 From ‘Healers And Healing’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All That Thou Hast Brought Upon Us
*_






​All of life is a journey and humankind’s descent into physicality is no exception. It has been an exceedingly long and slow excursion and many of the offences we committed on the pathway that took us ever deeper into experiencing life in physicality had to be left behind, so they could be attended to in future lifetimes. It could not have been any other way, because in those days we still lacked the ability to understand the purpose of our existence and therefore could not cope with the problems that arose any better. 

But now that we are here, we either have already developed this skill or, with the help of God and the Angels, are about to do so. This is how it has come about that some of the oldest debts in our spiritual bankbook are haunting us now and from time to time are sending us reminders that they are waiting to be made good, by none other than us. Having reached the ascending arc of humankind’s evolution, God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to assist us individually and collectively to return into the conscious awareness of our God’s true nature, our own and our oneness with all life. 

If we move through our world with open eyes, it is not hard to see how to this day some of humankind’s most ancient karmic debts are presenting us and our world with severe problems. Whatever accumulation of unredeemed individual and collective offences is left from all previous lifetimes eventually has to be redeemed by us, each time one of us returns to the Earth plane. As we are living in the times that Buddhism describes as ‘the latter days of the law’ – a theme to which we shall return in a moment – any issues that were up to now left unattended are presenting themselves to us and our world, so that their final resolutions can be found.

The following prayer from the Apocrypha, The Complete Bible – An American Translation, speaks to us from down the ages:

All that Thou hast brought upon us
And all that Thou hast done to us,
Thou hast done in justice –
Deliver us, in Thy wonderful way.

From ‘The Song Of The Three Holy Children’ 
Daniel 7-19​ 
Like the children in the prayer, our ancestors – it is more than likely that you and I were among them – let us pray together: Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, deliver us and our world from all evil and the greatest evil in this existence is fear. Please help us to uplift and transmute all fears and anxieties of our world into blessing and healing energies for all life, so that it may bring a renewal of hope, faith and trust to each and every heart and soul and to the soul of our world. May Your infinite love and wisdom guide and protect us all and keep us safe in Your loving hands. Amen

So much has been known to us for such a very long time. Do you find it as astonishing as I do about how little has been understood, up to now? Let us rejoice at how far we have come on our evolutionary pathway by now and that much more Divine wisdom and trust is unveiling itself to us all the time. As the pioneers of the Aquarian Age, let us enjoy and cherish the excitement of the task that lies before us. Resting safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels are guiding and supporting us not only from the highest levels of life, but also from within the very core of our own being, it is good and right for us to courageously put one foot in front of another and follow their lead.

True to our real nature, lovingly and with the simple trust of a small child, which we spiritually most certainly all are, we put our small hands into their strong ones and walk the rest of our predestined way back home into the fully conscious awareness of our oneness with God and all life with ever increasing confidence. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us not follow where the well trodden trail may lead, but go where no-one has ever walked before, where so far there is no path and we can be the ones who leave a trail behind that others may wish to follow. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’  
 
* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Progress
*_
​ _*




*_​ Let there be many windows to your soul,
That all the glory of the Universe may beautify it. 
Not the narrow pane of one poor creed 
Can catch the radiant rays
That shine from countless sources. 
Tear away the blinds of superstition.
Let the light pour through fair windows,
Broad as truth itself and high as God.

Why should the spirit peer
Through some priest-curtained orifice, 
And grope along dim corridors of doubt, 
When all the splendour from unfathomed seas of space
Might bathe it with the golden waves of love?
Sweep up the debris of decaying faiths.
Sweep down the cobwebs of worn-out beliefs
And throw your soul wide open to the light
Of reason and of knowledge. 

Tune your ear
To all the wordless music of the stars 
And to the voice of nature,
And your heart shall turn to truth and goodness,
As a plant turns to the Sun. 
A thousand unseen hands reach down to help you
To their peace-crowned heights.
And all the forces of the firmament
Shall fortify your strength. 
Be not afraid
To thrust aside half-truths and grasp the whole.


Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Time For Everything
*_
_*



*_​
A right time is predestined for everything and now is the one for finding a better understanding of the spiritual principles of the dualities and polarities that form the basis of all life, including that of the Earth. One of the most important aspects of life we have to come to terms with is the concept of good and evil. As this is the most vital and fundamental issue of all, every soul must study it through real life first hand experiences. And because the laws of the Universe demand that the scales of justice eventually have to be balanced, everybody must at times find themselves sometimes at both the giving and the receiving end of this lesson.

Yet, God and the Angels never leave us, and no matter how dire things may sometimes look on the surface and whatever may befall us, things will always turn out right again, if not during this lifetime then in another. The best we can do in all situations is to look towards our inner guidance and trust that we and our world rest safely in the hands of God and the Angels. All we can do is accept what comes and work our way through our tests and trials, safe in the knowledge that all evil is only in this world so that we may learn from it and that finally it will lead us and our world back to good. That, after all, is the Universe’s true nature and also our own. For as long as we always strive to remain faithful to it, trusting our inner guidance to show us the way, everything will always work out well in the end. 

There comes a time in everybody’s life when the Great White Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life, draws us towards Itself; more about this theme later. Recognising when this event is likely to occur is not difficult for me as an astrologer. As I do not want to bore you with technical details here, may it suffice to say that we can only be drawn when our energies have aligned themselves to those of the Universal life force, the Father/Mother of all life, whose super-conscious faculties every soul contains in seed form. However, they can only begin to germinate and grow when the energies are right. And even then the awakening this brings with it does not happen for each soul until it has reached a certain degree of spiritual maturity.

The journey back into the light of our true nature and the oneness with God is a natural part of the evolutionary program all human beings. The returning point has been reached when, each through their own experiences, our consciousness has expanded and we have sufficiently grown in wisdom and understanding. Assimilating and integrating the lessons of the darker aspects of life is an important part of every person’s return to its Source. When the time is right for us, the Great Father/Mother draws us ever closer. Naturally, this never comes about like the flicking of a switch; it is a development that takes a long time. As the years, months and days pass by us, gradually new feelings begin to stir within us. As they slowly grow stronger, we are instinctively drawn to people with a more spiritual and philosophical outlook on life.

There are certain times in our lives when we could be seriously in danger of ‘catching religion’, even if we previously lacked all interest in such matters.  At such times, some are known to have suddenly wandered off into the sunset with a Bible tucked under their arm. A chance meeting, listening to someone on the radio or TV, a website we stumble upon on the internet, reading a book or a magazine may suddenly capture our interest and set us thinking. Typical responses at such times are: ‘This is interesting; why don’t I look into it a bit more, maybe get a book; how about attending a workshop or lecture?’ It is worth our while to follow such hunches, because that indeed is how – one way or another – our great Father/Mother eventually draws each one of us back and invites us to come home into the oneness with It.

Interestingly, even science is now confirming that among the genes we all have in common there is one, which one of its representatives in a 2006 TV interview called ‘the God gene’. Apparently, in about half the population this gene is active, whilst in the other half it is dormant. The active gene seems to help us sense and feel the presence of the Divine in ourselves and the world around us and there then come fleeting moments of awareness of the oneness of life.

For wise reasons the God gene remains quiescent for a long time. Only when a soul has reached a certain degree of spiritual maturity and the energies are aligned in the right way, the gene in question comes alive and begins to stir within. And if any of the spiritual aspects which this work touches upon speak to you and you feel a positive inner response – even if you were never interested in such things before – to me, that is an indication that the Father/Mother are drawing you towards Them and that your God gene is in the process of awakening. For souls who so far do not feel this kind of response, the Father/Mother’s special call has not yet come. Like all great things, it’s that simple.

From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Pain And Sorrow
*_
_*





*_​ Ecclesiastes 3:1-4 tells us that there  is a time for everything and for every purpose under the Sun: A time to  be born and a time to die. A time to plant and a time to pluck up that  which has been planted. A time to kill and a time to heal. There is also  a time for hurting people and a time for being hurt by them. A time for  incurring karmic debts and a time for redeeming them. And because the  law of life is evolution everything that to this day is evil, wrong and  ugly in our world and also in us, in the fullness of time grows into  something good, right and beautiful. That’s how the boundless love and  wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life manifests itself  throughout the whole of Creation and therefore also in us. 

Every human being, without exception, is a beloved child of the  Universe. During the difficult and traumatic events in our lives we are  paying some of the karmic debts we brought with us either from earlier  in this lifetime or from previous ones. Such times are also meant to  teach us specific lessons and it’s up to us to work out what that could  be. In any case, everything in our earthly existence is but a passing  phase. Our human lives are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral in two and a half year circles. When you reflect on  your present lifetime so far, you will be able to see how different  people were drawn into your orbit and with them your interests and  experiences changed. Should you currently be going through a  particularly dark and depressing time, I guarantee that you will not  always be feeling this way. 

God and the Angels, as well as countless other spirit friends and  helpers, invisible to earthly eyes, have always been with every one of  us; therefore also with you. And because on the inner level of life they  are part of us, they know everyone’s troubles and difficulties only too  well. They are willing to help us, but cannot reach us unless someone  asks for it. Well, why don’t you have a go at reaching out to them to  request their assistance? Then sit back and observe what kind of form it  may take. It often comes in quite unexpected and miraculous ways. You  will be surprised, of that I am sure. 

Finding great joy and lasting happiness is every human being’s  birthright. In fact, the whole gamut of feelings we are capable of have  to be experienced by each one of us at some stage of our development and  not necessarily in the same lifetime. Wise ones appreciate that earthly  life is filled with rights. But they also bear in mind that every right  brings with it duties and that includes having to experience in some of  our lifetimes the depths of depravity, pain and suffering. That’s the  only way we earthlings can learn about the polar oppositions in God’s  nature and our own. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Pain’
•    ‘Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘The Dual Nature Of God And Humankind’

From ‘Darkness Into Light’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be The Christ Star
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of  another teaching from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides that  appeared in Stella Polaris August/September 2017  under the heading ‘The  Gentle Brother’: ‘All human beings in earthly  life, as well as those  who are presently resting and recuperating in our  world, are born of  God’s infinite and eternal, all-loving, giving and  forgiving spirit. It  is the same spirit that manifests itself in the  beauty of nature, the  power of the elements as well as in all human  beings. At least  potentially each one of you possesses every one of its  characteristics  and powers, and also the ability to create without  restrictions and  boundaries. 

‘Do not allow the mind of your small frightened earthly selves to get in   the way of your overall vision of life and how you think about it. In   your daily lives and contacts, whether you are working or resting, and   even in dreamtime, do your best to move beyond the restrictions that   your existence in physicality places upon you. The way any one of you   perceives things is always a question of consciousness and because the   power of thought is mighty, whether you are as yet aware of this or   not, what you think that’s what you are and will become. 

‘Now, in your imagination create a Christ Star with its blazing light   radiating into your world. You are in the centre of this Star, for in   truth each one of you IS the Star. From your hearts, loving or   otherwise, the vibrations of your consciousness are constantly flowing   into and penetrating the ethers that surround you. And that is the place   where those who have developed the ability to rise above the concerns   of earthly life, receive God’s power and love, courage and strength  that  knows no malfunctions. 

‘And because God is omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient, S/He   unfailingly knows the way of all things and the answers to every   question you may ever care to ask. Wise ones trust that with God all   things really are possible. They appreciate that God not only dwells   within the innermost core of their own being and fills every cell and   atom of their whole being, but also everybody else’s. 

‘The realisation that you are God, the point within the circle at the   centre of the blazing Christ Star, will help you to find the peace of   mind and the deep inner peace you could never find in the past. Having   found them, you are filled with Divine love and experience first hand   how it expresses itself in earthly life. Every one of your thoughts,   words and actions is now motivated by the Christ Spirit of the living   God within you, the light of the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky   above you.

‘The collective light of the whole of humankind is the Son/Daughter of   the Great Father/Mother of all life. The human love for the whole of   God’s Creation and everything within it is this light that manifests   itself in your love for nature and everything that is good, right and   beautiful, and also for music and the music contained in words carefully   chosen and strung together like precious strings of pearls. The Divine   love makes you tolerant towards other people’ beliefs and their ways  of  life. You become ever more compassionate and uncritical, kind and   loving, and have no longer any problems seeing the good that is   contained in everything. You instinctively follow your inner guidance   and intuitively know the best course of action in any given moment.

‘The six-pointed star is a symbol of the Christ Star. It represents   human intelligence when spirit and matter are working together in   perfect harmony and balance. This Star has a powerful vibration and its   sound is part of the music of the spheres. Loving God’s way is only   distantly related with what in earthly life is frequently called love   with its passions and desires. The more your Christ nature takes over   its earthly counterpart, the more easily flows the light of your joint   compassion and beauty, wisdom and love into the world around you.

‘Alas, to this day many in earthly life are still surrounded by a kind   of barrier that acts like a dense fog. This mist is waiting to be   dissolved by the light of the Sun beyond the Sun, i.e. the spiritual   wisdom and truth of the Highest, when the right time for the winds of   the heavenly world, the highest levels of life, brings them. Each one of   you is a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit and Its great light is  waiting  to eventually start burning in all human hearts. And you are  the only  person who can uncover this light inside you, to care for and  nurture it  until it has the power of shining so brightly that the fogs  of Earth  disperse before it. 

‘When this light is carefully and thoughtfully applied to wherever it is   needed, in the end it grows so strong that it has the power of a wind   from the Heavens that blows through the consciousness of those   surrounding you and gets rid of whatever is troubling them. As you   mature spiritually, the conditions of your life change and the concerns   of earthly life, which you found so troublesome in the past, no longer   affect you this way. This is because you are now viewing everything  that  happens from the right perspective, i.e. as lessons that are part  of  the karmic debts some of you still have to pay, and therefore merely   passing phases in humankind’s individual and collective development.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’
•    ‘Knowledge – Light Of Our World’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’

 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Everything There Is A Season
*_
_*




*_
_To everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11_

To everything there is a season and
Everything happens for a wise higher reason.
There were times when during our earthly sojourns
We had forgotten God’s true nature and our own;
When we thought that the death at the end of
Each one of them was the end of everything;
When we didn’t know that our departure from one level of life
Means to be reborn into our true home
And returning into the awareness of our real nature.

Our ignorance sucked us and our world ever deeper
Into the patriarchy with its warmongering
That dragged us into times of ever more seriously
Hurting and wounding others and being wounded.
All human souls have to imbibe thoroughly
The lessons this brings to us and our world
To help us differentiate between conditions of war and peace.
Out of the suffering of such evolutionary periods grows
The wisdom and understanding we need
For the permission from the Highest to return into
The knowledge of who and what we truly are.
This renews and rekindles
Our kinship and friendship with all life.

Rejoice, that time is now.
A time for finding forgiveness and healing,
For ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds,
For attending to and blessing the soul wounds of all lifetimes,
Our own and everybody else’s,
As well as those of our world.
That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me.

​Ecclesiastes  is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament. It has its roots  in Judaism and from there they penetrate ever deeper into the much  older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and Africa, and in  particular the Ancient Egyptian religion.

 From ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’  

* * *   ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Four Agreements*_







​Agreement 1: Be impeccable with the use  of your words and speak with integrity. Walk your talk and say only what  you mean. Avoid using words that work against you, refuse to indulge in  gossiping of any kind and use the power of your words for speaking the  truth and of love only.

Agreement 2: Don’t take anything personally. Nothing others are doing is  really because of you. What they say and do is based on their personal  evolutionary plan of life, their perception of the realities of our  existence and their dreams, not yours. By making ourselves immune to the  opinions and actions of others we avoid exposing ourselves to  unnecessary suffering. This is particularly useful when it comes to  forgiving someone. Realising that it is our small earthly self’s ego  that occasionally gets hurt and never the great ego of our Highest of  Christ Self, in whom we are all one, makes wise decisions whether to  participate in other people’s ego games or not easy.

Agreement 3: The Age of Aquarius is with us and the Age of Pisces, the  age of dishonesty and deception, is over. Aquarius symbol is the Divine  Waterbearer, who pours the cleansing and healing waters of wisdom and  truth into the consciousness of  every individual human being and our  whole world. We have reached the age of  wisdom and truth, which the  Angels are waiting to bring to each one of us intuitively, through our  inner guidance, directly from the heartmind of God, the source of our  being. The time is over for assuming and accepting things at face value,  the way we were frequently forced to do in the past. Let’s now enjoy  digging deep into things to get to their roots and find out whether they  really are the way they were once presented to us. Those that really  are, why are they that way?

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11 tells us: ‘To everything there is a season and a  time for every purpose under the Sun.’ As the time for finding the truth  has come, let’s no longer make assumptions. Yet, whenever we are  tempted to do so, we need to remind ourselves that assuming something  frequently makes an ‘ass out of u and me’. As aspiring healers and  lightbringers we are in this life to courageously ask intelligent  questions that express clearly what we wish to know. This helps to avoid  the misunderstandings and misinterpretations of the sacred texts that  for long enough have been the cause of all the pain, sadness and  suffering of our world. Wise ones who follow this rule have excellent  potential for turning into the great transformers of our world. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels they have the power of changing it into a  place of beauty, peace and harmony.

Agreement 4: Wise ones do what they can and give of their best, even  though this is likely to change from moment to moment. Naturally, it’s  different when they are healthy from when they are sick. But no matter  what happens to them, they do their best under all circumstances and  trust God and the Angels that they are going to do the rest, as they  surely will. This saves them from self-judgement, self-abuse and regret,  and the Universal laws are seeing to it that in due course nothing but  more of the same can return to them.

Don Miguel Ruiz
From ‘The Code For Living’
Edited by Aquarius

​Don  Miguel Ángel Ruiz (born 1952),  better known as Don Miguel Ruiz, is a  Mexican author of New Age  spiritualist and neoshamanistic texts. His  teachings are significantly  influenced by the work of Carlos Castaneda. 

From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Prayer
*_






In times of prayer our inner self is wide awake.
With our whole being we give
Our undivided attention to God and the Angels.
Failing to pray is a sign that someone is not yet
Aware of their own Christ nature and that
They are a spark of the Divine,
The same as everybody else.

Every human being contains this spark and
When someone feels no need to pray,
It is merely a sign that their spark is still
In its slumbering state and their time
For its awakening has not yet come.
Those who do not know how to go
About praying are still out of touch
With the most profound aspect of their nature.
And that’s the only difference between
Someone who prays and who does not.

Some believe that prayer
Separates us from real life,
Which to them means earthly life.
Yet, quite the opposite is true.
Prayer reconnects us with the eternal realities
Of the spirit realm, our true home.
It gives birth to our Christ nature and
We rediscover our own Divinity.
It returns us into the conscious awareness
Of our oneness with the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Our Creator and the whole of His/Her Creation
With all its manifestations of life.

J.M. Cagodevilla
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

 From ‘Prayers For Our Time’  

* * *
​ 







​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_





​ The other night in dreamtime I went to  Heaven. One of the Angels  welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked  what happens here when we  pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard  or unanswered. It’s just  that after being filtered through the  receiver station of the Akashic  Records on one of the highest levels  of life, where they are  constantly arriving. They are then checked by  the group of Angels known  as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of  the records, and the answer  sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or  something quite different and  unexpected. Because the law of life is  love and evolution, these  Angels decide about the nature of the gift  that should be given. The  outcome depends on which lessons are likely  to be most beneficial for  the applicant’s present spiritual  development.

 This information is passed on to the  Angel and its helpers in the first  section of a department of the  heavenly workshop which we are about to  enter, so we can take a closer  look at it. ‘This is the Receiving  Section where the Lords’ responses  to every one of the petitions that  reached God are sorted,’ my Angel  said. It was an extremely busy place  with an Angel as supervisor and a  great many spirit guides and helpers,  who were following the  instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on  to the relevant group  of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it,  there are a great many,  to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel   continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone   in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here   and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of  the  Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human   being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had  never  seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the   department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise,   only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the   Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very   embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things   they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to   thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly   say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for   taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of   your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on   your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes   on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a   comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your   spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in   your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the   top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on   your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than   being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see   another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of   having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the   agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of   about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend   church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest,   torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your   world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the  norm  but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and  despair  in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. ‘But where should I start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it,   you are already in possession of a double blessing because someone loves   you enough to have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed   than over two billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read  at  all. And that is by no means all. When this appears before you, you  are  blessed many more times. For starters, someone gave unselfishly of   themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life and that is   their time. Unstintingly, they are sharing their skills to serve as  our  channel for writing this and then bringing it to you. All of that  is  done without asking anything in return other than that you should  find a  better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest  levels  whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and   will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in   the whole of Creation. And finally, those who are reading this are   closer to God’s heart than they ever thought possible. This is what   brings about healing miracles and they are constantly happening with the   help of the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. I suggest   you begin by giving thanks and praise to the Highest for all these   things.’ 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.

​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’

From ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you  know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking  yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have  learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that  every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of  praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before  God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still  have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their  hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that  depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present  lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some  time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are  becoming aware that there is only one God.

‘Generally speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human   beings to wait until they have become initiates or even be particularly   highly evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the  three  most important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that  prayer  is a very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what  and how  you wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying  is by  asking for something very simple, for example that the inflow of  God’s  love and light should constantly increase into everything taking  part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself  but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your  loving thoughts  and words. 

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine spark of God to   awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing and healing of all   humankind, the whole of your world and all other worlds and beings.   Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help doing the same. At   the end of your prayer resign everything to God with the words: ‘May   these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but Thine. Into Thy   loving keeping I place all those I love and that is everybody. May Thy   will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in the whole of   Creation.’

And this is the essence of another teaching that reached me through the   White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought 3rd April 2017, when I had just   completed the above item: ‘When you sit devotedly in meditation and   contemplation and open your heart to the inflow of the Divine love, it   is possible to become so raised in consciousness that you may be able to   see the Angels. Hand in hand with God and the Angels each one of you   will eventually reach this state of ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual   gift and this developing and bringing forth the Divine Fire through  the  love in your heart is every human being’s goal. Developing the  sixth  sense or psychic power is as nothing compared with it. When your  soul  can see the Angelic hosts, you are dwelling in the abode of  Christ, your  true home.

‘We are not decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of   evolution they eventually come for every human being. These gifts have   their place, but they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and   end all of anything. No-one should be content with developing them and   then remain on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach   beyond it to ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’
​ 
 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory
*_
_*




*_​After  having spent a difficult earthly lifetime without any spiritual  sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to the world of spirit. When he  had rested and recuperated there for a while, he still felt very  confused. So he asked one of the ministering Angels: ‘What is this  place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand  and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are  states of consciousness that only exists in the earthly minds of human  beings. Let me show you what I mean.’

The Angel took the man to a  room where people were sitting at a banquet table that was laden with  delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a fest was in progress and each  participant had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands.  All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving  in spite of the abundance before them. They were desperately trying to  feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too  long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, they  were looking on the food kept on falling from their spoons onto the  table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood  silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and  sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man  explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers. Although we are in charge  of you, we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are  receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, it is enough to  do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to  your help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something  else.

The Angel took the man to another room where people were  seated round another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the  one in the other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were  happily tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a  great time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their  hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because,  helped intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed  each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was  available for all.

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s  face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection  of what happens in earthly life. There as well as here, the only thing  that really matters is that you become aware of your true nature as one  of God’s children of the Earth. You find yourself in that existence from  time to time so that you may learn to behave in keeping with your true  nature, which means loving each other so much that you to want to share  with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, makes available to you.

‘In the final analysis, it’s  everyone’s own attitude to themselves and each other and the behaviour  this brings about towards those around you that makes the difference  between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. Spiritual knowledge is food  from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. It is a  veritable treasure, but merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to  yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New knowledge that comes  your way is meant to be tried and tested by you through applying it to  your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way the wealth contained in  any of the information received can penetrate your consciousness and so  become your property. Only then can it expand and your comprehension of  life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each  earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of your very own  healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes each one of  you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and  all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and  rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the learning you  are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever is gained in  wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding  and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in need of it. If  you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your intuition, we  will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and  foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth,  spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Spiritually young and  inexperienced souls, during the early stages of their earthly education  you can only learn through their own experiences. This is how they have  to find out that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and their  own, and not yet knowing the true purpose and meaning of their  existence, leads to a gradually increasing severe deprivation of  spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the Divine wisdom and truth your  Highest Self is bringing you through your inner teacher is essential  soul food, not for the selected few but for every human being on the  Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has been sufficiently starved of  this kind of sustenance does it begin to feel its soul’s hunger and  thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in search of it.

‘When  you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for  yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your race’s  earthly development, each one of you made their contribution towards  creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are  responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first  did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the  reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the  same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came  to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should  learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal  laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life.

‘Alas,  to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using their  gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than  for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own small  pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows  nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small  earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice,  belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself  and others a state of living Hell on the Earth.

‘However, God is  love and the law of life is love, and each life that is filled with  love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the supply is  endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is  ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you send out  must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love expresses  itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a word of  understanding and/or the touch of a hand.

‘When it comes to  adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life,  being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely  doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the  living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can manifest itself through  you and make your world into a better and more beautiful place for  everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with  religions and everything with bringing forth your own Christ nature.  This is how each one of you is required to eventually make their  contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of that which  is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing Heaven down to  your planet.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each  one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human  intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during  the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and  come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all  together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it  may be required. To support you in these endeavours, we have given you  the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present state of  sophistication.

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are  placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that  ever existed? By e-mail, through forums, social websites like Facebook  and Twitter, and whatever other means of communication will eventually  be at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the  farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your  spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some  who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is  now flowing so freely directly from the source of your being into all  human hearts that are open to receive it. All are your siblings in the  great family of humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed  by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon  and act by sharing your abundance.

‘Whenever some spiritual  knowledge comes your way, first turn to your inner guidance to establish  whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’  take the good news on board and spread it as much as possible. Do so in  the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and  forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know  that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not  forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that  it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is  available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night.

‘As  spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to  grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in  preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional  chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own  long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they  too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for  you with the help of Aquarius?

‘It is through generously  distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will  never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force  itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that  is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, the more  you will be able to see for yourself how every one of your needs is  constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of it  yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell  us what is?’

I am the Divine Trinity,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
Through whom all life is given.
Freely, freely you are receiving
My wisdom and truth.
In our name now go forth and
Freely share it with those around you.
And because you not only believe
But know that we really exist and live
Inside of every one of you,
They too will no longer be lost in earthly life
Because they know where to find us.

Inspired by Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

 From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’

​  * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Invictus
*_
​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *
​ ‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *
​ Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’​ 
 From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Is Blind?
*_
​ 




​ The one who can’t perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who fails to speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘What Is Faith?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing – The Sacred Marriage
*_






​At  long last, the time has come when each one of us is required to do  their own work of reconciling, balancing and healing together with their  inner polarities and oppositions. The human and Divine aspects of our  nature need to learn how to work together until they have achieved the  same harmony that is in our Creator and no longer work against each  other, the way they are frequently doing in many of us to this day. To  paraphrase a quote from the legend of the Master Jesus in ‘The Gospel of  St. Thomas’ of the Nag Hammadi Library about this process: ‘When you  make the two into one, and when you make the inner like the outer and  the outer like the inner, and the upper like the lower, and when you  make male and female into a single one, so that the male will not be  male nor the female be female, then you have entered the kingdom of God  and become a Christed one – like the Master Jesus – in your own right.’

Healing  of the highest order takes place on a deep inner soul level when the  energies of our Highest or God Self mingle with those of its earthly  counterpart to such an extent that they become one. The Jesus legend is a  picture book demonstration of how the human physical body becomes ever  more permeated with the Divine energies, until finally its cells and  atoms have changed so much that the two parts of Creation, Heaven and  Earth, God and Goddess, and the human being has evolved into a Christed  one in our own right.

It was right for the Jesus tale with its  all-male Divinity during the times of the patriarchy to tell us: ‘The  Father and I, we are one.’ But now that the Age of Aquarius, the age of  truth, this is changing to: ‘The Divine Trinity consisting of the Great  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ and I, we are one.’ The Father, astrologically  represented by the elements Fire and Air, brings forth a constant flow  of creative ideas. The Mother, astrologically represented by the  elements Earth and Water, after having decided where and when new  creatures and sometimes whole new world should appear. Then she shapes  herself willingly to the Father’s desire and will in keeping with His  ideas.

Each one of us is a spark of the Great Light of the  Universal Christ in the heart of every human child of the Earth. For a  long time it exists merely in seed form. But when the earthly self’s  consciousness has reached the right evolutionary level, the tiny light  wakes from its slumber and stirs into action. It takes quite a while  until the child of the Earth no longer finds it difficult to freely and  willingly go down on its knees to pray: ‘Thy Will, Great Spirit, is my  will and my will is Thine. Please guide and protect me and show me the  way, now and forever. Amen.’

To reach this level of surrender and  devotion, we have to work through layer upon layer of ancient soul  memories of the painful and frightening experiences we had to endure in  the course of all previous lifetimes. Nobody would pretend that this is  an easy task. Yet, with the help of God and the Angels all things are  possible and the best way forward on every healing journey is reaching  out to them and asking for their assistance. What we have to undergo is a  cleansing and emptying process that can be likened to the peeling of an  onion. If my own life is anything to go by, this can be a long, slow  and exceedingly painful and frightening experience.

The deeper  one gets down, the closer one comes to the core of one’s being, but also  the tighter packed and more intense the stored up feelings are likely  to grow. Should that happen to you, on no account give up, but take  comfort from the knowledge that – one fine day – you are sure to reach  the ground of that seemingly bottomless pit and will then be fully one  again with God, the living God within. Wise ones who persevere  eventually will be able to say: ‘I am safe in God’s loving hand.’ Deep  down they know that they are speaking the truth because of the response  they feel rising into their consciousness from deep within their own  being.  

Aspiring healers and lightbringers have to be the  builder of bridges, not only between the various kingdoms of the Earth,  but also between all other worlds and existences. Our two worlds, the  one in physicality, and the other in the world of spirit, where we come  from and return to, at the beginning and end of each lifetime, are  waiting to be reconciled and fused into one. To this day, many still  believe that getting in touch with the world of spirit means  communicating with the dead. Such a view could not be further from the  truth. Looking at our world, whilst bearing in mind everybody’s true  nature and home, one cannot help coming to the conclusion that many on  this side of life are the dead ones, i.e. unaware of who and what they  really are.

Eventually everybody finds their way back home into  the awareness of their true nature and wakes up to the realisation that  in truth we all are young gods in the making who are serving their  apprenticeships in earthly life. Even though from its spiritual  background God and the Angels are accompanying and guiding us, everybody  has to make the journey up the spiritual mountain of returning into the  oneness with our Creator on their own. There are as many pathways as  there are spirit/souls on both sides of the veil of consciousness that  separates our two worlds from each other. Help is always available and  never fails to come to those who ask for it, but in the final analysis  before God and themselves everybody stands alone. The coming together  and healing of the Divine aspect of our being and its earthly  counterpart is the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth. This  mystical experience is different for every soul and cannot be shared by  anyone.

 From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Are Marriages Made In Heaven?
*_
_*




*_​Well,  they are not exactly made in Heaven but in the world of spirit. Long  before any soul ever makes its appearance in physicality, the whole plan  of the coming lifetime, including the people it is going to get more  intimately involved with, is carefully laid out in the great book of  life. To ensure maximum room for the expansion of our spiritual growth  on the Earth plane, this is done in broad outlines only. Behind the  scenes of life, our God or Highest Self and the Angels plan and prepare  the learning opportunities that are most suited to the requirements of  our present level of development.

The relationships we are going  to have, to whom we shall get married – if so – and what children will  come through us or whether there will be none this time round. To offer  us as many opportunities for learning and growing, and at the same time  repaying some of our  Karmic debts that accumulated in previous  lifetimes, all these things and many more are predestined and prepared  for each one of us with the greatest loving care. Now that we know that  none of these things happen perchance or by coincidence, let’s be  content with our lot and do our best to learn as much as possible from  the experiences the Universe presents to us. This is made easier through  the knowledge that in the fullness of time what we are doing now is  getting us ready for exploring and getting to know the higher aspects of  life.

Human relationships, as difficult and nauseating as some  of them can be or eventually turn into, are a vital part of every soul’s  development because we learn and grow through our relationships. The  best possible evolutionary/spiritual progress can be achieved when both  parties are aware that each one of us is an individual and unique soul  and spirit. Each partner in any kind of relationship always remains an  individual. This does not change when two people are married to each  other and on the same pathway of healing and improving their  relationships, so that even the most difficult ones are converted into  friendships. The further we advance into the Aquarian Age, the more  urgently this is required from all of us.

This is especially true  for the hardest relationship of all and that is the one with ourselves.  As everything starts with us, if we wish to find friends, we first have  to learn how to be a good friend to others and that, like any other  skill, can only be acquired through constant practice. And before we can  be a good friend to others, we have to learn how to be our own best  friend. Without too much selfishness, we are required to safeguard and  take care of our own needs, wishes and interests. If we do not respect  ourselves and them, how can we expect others to do so?

True  friendships last beyond our present earthly existence. We take them with  us wherever we go and bring them with us, should another incarnation  become necessary. They will then be part of our support system. That’s  why there is every reason to nurture our human relationships and look  after them, right here and now. Spiritually it is desirable that we  should make every effort to transform even the most difficult and  traumatic relationships into bonds of friendship and love. True love is  an eternal link between two souls, who will always recognise each other,  wherever and whenever they may meet again.

From ‘Relationship Healing’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love – The Greatest Healer Of All*






_
​Love  is the law and the nature of the Universe. It is humankind’s true  nature too. It is a force that is stronger than the best quality steel  could ever be. Steel belongs to the Earth plane, but love is of the  highest levels of life, known to us as God. Steel  has to decay like all  earthly things. It rusts and deteriorates and its molecular components  are eventually returned to the Earth, the same as anything else that  consists of matter.
Love, however, is  of God and therefore eternal and immortal. It has the power to survive  and conquer all obstacles that may ever get in our way. If two people  are tied together by difficult Karma, once they have dealt with it by  resolving the outstanding issues between them, they are ready to form a  loving relationship that will last forever. This does away with the need  for grappling any of our friends to our souls with hoops of steel, the  way an old saying advises us to do.

My experience of  long-standing relationships has shown that is irrelevant whether two  people are married to each other or not. Unless both partners make a  genuine effort at remaining interested in each other, their union is  bound to become increasingly stale, like a loaf of old bread, or as  tasteless as a glass of wine or beer that has been standing too long.  Even the best wine turns to vinegar when it is left unattended in the  glass for long enough.

Therefore, it is hardly surprising that so  many marriages these days are winding up in the divorce courts, even  after thirty or forty years. Any marriage that has lost its spark so  much that discoveries can no longer be made together, gets to be like an  outworn pair of slippers that is waiting to be discarded. When the  slippers have become so trodden down that they are increasingly  uncomfortable to wear, the only way of sensibly recycling them is by  putting them into the bin. And if one wishes to continue to enjoy the  comfort of wearing slippers, the time has come to look out for a  suitable new pair.Everything is not  lost if there is at least a degree of love and respect for each other  left in our hearts and souls. Love is the greatest healer of all – it  can heal anything, especially relationships. Not for nothing is Libra  the sign of marriage and partnerships. During each lifetime spent in  this sign, ruled by Venus, human souls can acquire the gifts they need  for healing any kind of relationship. Libra being an Air sign, they  start with intelligence, in particular when applied to relationships of  all kinds. It grows into an ever more potent tool when it comes together  with the Venusian gifts of tact and diplomacy; a strong sense of  justice and fairness; an ability to perceive all sides of any situation,  relationship and argument; being capable of saying the right words at  the right time and so pouring oil onto troubled waters. A love of good  manners, a winning smile and affectionate nature are also part of  Libra’s essential equipment for learning to cope with life on the  physical plane and its most difficult aspect: human relationships.

Love  is the greatest power in the whole of Creation. It generates bonds that  bind eternally and the same time give complete freedom. When applied to  any situation, especially in relationships, a loving approach never  fails to win through. No matter how difficult a problem we may have to  face, be it doubts, fears and anxieties, sickness and disability, and  especially when death draws near, the key to the greater freedom of the  spirit world and to Heaven itself is the human heart’s love for its  Creator. God source alone can provide any of us with the ideal love we  have searched for, ever since our first emergence from the state of  oneness in the heartmind of God.

This alone is the love that  stays with us forever, that never betrays us or cheats and lies, the way  human lovers are frequently temped to do. Like no other, this love  unerringly stands by us, it guides and protects us wherever our  evolutionary pathway may take us. This is the love we yearn to find in  our human connections. Yet, ultimately it has to elude us in every  earthly encounter, as it can only be found in our loving reunion with  God. When at long last this love is found, the human heart is like a  rose that turns its face to the blessing and healing power of God’s  great light. Every soul that receives it expands in wisdom and  understanding, and without needing words it knows the meaning of truth.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Libra’ 

 From ‘From Fool To Wise One’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Of Marriage 
*_
​ 




​ Almitra spoke again and said: ‘What of marriage, Master?’ 
And the prophet replied: 
‘You were born together and you shall be for evermore.
You shall be together when the wings of death scatter your days.
Aye, you shall be together even in the silent memory of God.
That’s what I believed when I first wrote these lines,
But I know better now that I am dwelling on the other side 
Of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.
I can see clearly what a long way marriage 
Has come since the days of the patriarchy
When it deteriorated ever more into 
A more than somewhat archaic institution. 

What a long way our world has come since then!
It gladdens my heart to see that for many by now 
Marriage means forming a partnership 
In which both men and women have equal rights 
As well as duties to fulfil, because each one of you is an
Individual and independent spark of Divine consciousness,
Who once emerged from the heartmind of God. 
Although in spirit all is one, when in earthly life you are married,
Make sure there is room between you.
Allow each other breathing space and invite 
The winds of the Heavens to dance between you.
Love one another, but do not make a bond of your love
That ties you together as if with cast-iron chains.
Let your love be more like an ocean that moves 
Between the shores of your two souls.

The other half you have been looking for without success
On the Earth plane in the course of many lifetimes 
Is not meant to be found there and in other human beings. 
The missing part of you that will make you whole is 
The living God within, everyone’s own Highest or God Self. 
Reuniting with it is the only marriage that in the end
Can still and satisfy your yearnings for a love that is true,
Accepts you totally and unconditionally,
Never leaves you and lasts in all Eternity. 

That’s why I say:
You do not need anyone else to make you whole.
Each one of you has the energies of their counterpart within.
For a long time it had to remain dormant,
Waiting to be taken into possession by you.
Help each other to recognise and take possession of it.
Then with gratitude for the gift the other one 
Has brought you, let go of each other again.

Even though you are married, 
Never forget that each soul has its own pathway to walk, 
Its own things to do and lessons to learn.
So share what nurtures you and fill each other’s cup,
But do not drink from the same cup or eat from the same loaf. 
Sing and dance together and be joyous,
But let each also sometimes be on their own,
Just like the strings of a lute are alone, 
Although they vibrate with the same tune.

Give your hearts, but not into each other’s keeping,
For only the hand of life can contain them.
Stand together, but not too close,
Similar to the pillars of a temple standing apart,
Bearing in mind that the oak tree and 
The cypress do not grow in each other’s shade.

Each in their own way and time has to learn their pathway to walk,
Their Karma to redeem and Highest potential to fulfil.
Let each learn to take the lead in some things whilst following in others.
Each contributing in their own special and unique manner
Not only adds variety and interest to your relationship,
It helps to make it last longer and ensures that both partners
Grow at an even pace, individually and together.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘Soul Mates’
•     ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’
‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good And Happy Marriages
*_
 
_*




*_
They do not fall from the Heavens or just happen,
But have to be created by the people involved.
In marriage, the seemingly little things 
Are the most important ones.
For example: 

Never being too old to hold hands,
Remembering to say: ‘I love you’, at least once each day;
Never going to sleep angry;
Having a mutual sense of values and common objectives;
Standing together and facing the world;
Forming a Circle of Love that gathers in the whole family.

Expressing words of appreciation in a thoughtful manner
That demonstrates the gratitude you feel towards each other;
Being able to forgive and letting bygones be bygones.
Creating together the right atmosphere 
And giving each other sufficient space,
So that both partners can breathe and be,
Growing independently of each other and yet together.
A common search for the good and the beautiful
In all people, things and situations.

And because we are magnetic beings who can 
Only attract that which we ourselves are,
Like always attracts like and
Making an effort at being the right partner is 
Far more important than marrying the right person.
This alone decides what kind of spouse
We shall attract into our orbit in future lifetimes. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


 From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’ 

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*Never Give Up
*
​ _*




*_​ When cares threaten to overtake you
And you’re waiting for the sky to clear,
Remember that life is a series of changes,
And a brighter tomorrow is always near.

Each day is a new beginning
That brings us a beautiful dawn.
Each time you feel you have come 
To the end of your rope,
Tie a knot into and hang on.

May your whole being be
Filled with hope, faith and trust
That God and the Angels are part 
Of every human being and
Therefore also of you.
They have only your best at heart
And will never leave you.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Don’t Give Up’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_






With the help and will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And to work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again for selfish purposes.

May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Searching For God
*_
​ _*



*_

I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Thou art that which is good, right and beautiful,
Not only in me but in every human being.
As so far in some of us it only exists in seedform
And a slumbering state,
Helping it to wake up is my task.
Loving and understanding them 
Are the only weapons I shall ever need.
They are part of the God aspect of my own being,
Called by some Jesus and others Allah.
My whole being is tuned into the frequencies of 
The Highest Forces of life.
Their guidance and protection 
Shall forever make me invincible.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’ 

 From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

​* * *
​ 

 


​

​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
_*




*_
I trust God’s great plan of life
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing,
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

* * *

To everything there is a season,
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

That’s how God and the Angels,
In the course of life’s journey
Forwards and upwards on
The evolutionary spiral of life,
Are making everything beautiful,
In God’s time, not ours.

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘The Great Plan of Life Unfolds’  

* * *
​ 





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'War And Peace Between Nations'
*_
​ *Where Have All The Flowers Gone?
*​ _*




*_​ _Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls picked them, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago.
Taken husbands, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young men gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to soldiers, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time passing’.
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to grave yards, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to flowers, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Young girls picked them, every one.
And where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to grave yards, every one
When shall we ever learn?
When shall we ever learn?_

Pete Seeger

 From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

* * *
​ 


​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World
*_







​This  is such a critical time in the development of our world that it feels  right to present this letter again from time to time. The Old  Testament’s book of Hosea goes back to the eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it  sent an early warning note into the heart of humankind about the  dangers and implications of all warmongering: ‘They have sown the wind  and they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield  meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ This  teaching has not just one but two hidden esoteric meanings. First it  refers to the law of Karma, i.e. what we send out into the world must  return to us.

But that is by no means all there is to it. In  keeping with the Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us  creates on the Earth plane through their thought processes and the  actions following them increases and gathers ever more strength and  momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most  urgent need is taking charge of our thought processes and learning to  control them. Constant practice alone can help us to become its masters  rather than its servants.

May the orgies of destruction during  World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in  particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how  Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the  consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies  and ensured that the civilian population had to reap the bitter harvest  of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor wrote  about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic quality to  it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city, a symbol of baroque  humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained much of the  worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an  exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century warfare.’

Let  this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the warpath.  We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane there is  always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world around us is  a reflection and an outer expression of the inner realities of life. No  matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to remind  ourselves that all manmade and natural disasters that have ever befallen  our world were caused by us. Only then can the Universal justice of the  law of Karma return anything to us. How can we as individuals  counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of our world? A  great deal could be achieved if those who are reading this in their  prayers and meditations asked for the radiance of the Goddess’s wisdom  to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls of the  political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help them  with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been  proof of the fact that one fire cannot extinguished by another. All   this can achieve is creating more of the same. Humankind’s long history  of warfare is a clear demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it  that the destructive forces of war always did indeed return to us and  our world. They did this with a force that time and again had  multiplied. The destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars  bear witness of this. During the review of this chapter, at the  beginning of September 2013, the warmongers in our midst are again  flexing the muscles of their ever more sophisticated war machinery,  rearing to have yet another go.

Have we, as a race, not learnt  anything from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind  to the spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal  laws that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely  pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions, sticking their heads into the sand in  ostrich fashion? Independent of whether their intentions are good or  evil, every action causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends  out into our world can do nothing but return to its sender and that  with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and  pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law  than mere ignorance.

All spiritual talents the Universe bestows  upon each one of us are meant to be used first for our own healing and  subsequently for around us who is in need of them. As soon as the  Universe grants one of us the gift of clear vision, that soul becomes  capable of seeing into the innermost centre and beginning of all life,  and what it is like to at one with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life. Once this contact is made, if only for a brief moment,  that soul opens as a channel through which God’s creative power and  light can flow and act like a small spring of clear and life-giving  water for all life.

Every spiritual development has the potential  of one day growing into a mighty flowing river that has its beginnings  in the above described spring in human hearts. Bubbling from the Earth  plane and trickling down the hillside, it grows broader and ever  stronger and faster flowing, until it has become a great river in its  own right that constantly pours itself with all its might into the vast  ocean of life. Each one of these rivers makes a valuable contribution  towards sweeping away the debris of prejudices, false beliefs and  superstitions that to this day clutter the consciousness of our world,  as described in the eleventh labour of Hercules.

O Great  Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your wisdom and  help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the present  one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift all  warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and the  energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the  Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may they  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all  life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and mind of  humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we ask  this. Amen

May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

From ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Angels
*_





​ The Angelic hierarchy is the executor of  God’s great plan of life. The Angels are in charge of us and our world  and from the earliest beginnings of human life on the Earth, they have  accompanied us. Wherever we went and wherever we may still go, they have  always been with us and forever will be. They are constantly  communicating with us with the help of countless groups of guides and  helpers in our other world, the world of spirit or light, our true home.  

Everybody is familiar with the word Angel, but do you know what it  really means? Angels are a great force and a power that can present  itself to humankind in one form or another that allow us to recognise  their presence and connect with them. They are perceived as highly  illumined beings by those who are sufficiently evolved for seeing  Angels. Great streams of God’s power of light radiate from their heads  and shoulders that look like wings, but in truth this impression is  created by light. Because they are beings of light, they have no need  for physical bodies like we do for getting around on the Earth. They use  the power of thought for getting them where they want to be. Everyone  in the spirit world moves like this. 

And because on the inner level all life is one and there is no  separation between anything, the Angels are part of us and we are part  of them. This makes it easy for them to recognise the degree of every  individual soul’s spiritual maturity and also that of our whole world.  As executors of God’s great plan of life *, the Angels on the highest  level of life, the Christ circle, know how much of God’s eternal wisdom  and truth should be revealed to us, what form it should take and at what  time it should be presented and in which part of our world. 

Whenever it is desirable that our world should become aware of an  Angel’s presence, they may occasionally take on a form that resembles a  human one. They have no need for wings as we know them from our  feathered friends and we too shall eventually be capable of locomotion  like the Angels. The speed of thought is faster than that of light and  even now, by thinking ourselves in another place we can instantly be  there, alas so far in thought only. 

However, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, there will be  nothing to stop us from going on interplanetary exchanges. There will  then be no need for prohibitively expensive and clumsy spacecrafts, the  way travel is done at present for even the shortest distances into  space. If in times to come we want to go and visit some of our cousins  in the great family of life on far distant planets, all we shall need to  do is think of them and their place and ask our thoughts to take us  there. Naturally, this kind of space travel cannot come about for as  long as someone’s soul remains trapped in Earth’s illusions of time and  space.

Quite literally, Angels are everywhere. When climbing a mountain we  somehow sense a powerful presence, we are responding to the call of the  Spirit of the mountain, who is part of the Angels in charge of the Water  element. Those who are fascinated by and drawn to water, be it in the  crashing and pounding of the sea or at other times the gentle splashing  of its waves, the roaring flow of a great river or the tumbling of  waterfalls, are responding to the call of the Angels or Spirits of the  water element. Sun worshippers and/or those who enjoy gazing into the  flames of a candle or an open hearth fire, are tuning into the energies  of the Angels and Spirits in charge of the Fire element. Those who love  the sound of the wind when it whispers in the rustlings of leaves or  howls during a storm, are responding to the call of the Angels and  Spirits of the Air element. 

The Etheric element is the realm of spirit, God’s spirit as much as  Mother Earth’s, the Angels’ and also our own. The etheric is in charge  of all the other elements at work on the physical manifestation of  Mother Earth’s spirit. The huge orchestra of life is controlled and  directed by the power and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

If your Sun, Moon and/or Ascendant are in one of the Fire signs of  Aries, Leo or Sagittarius, you are likely to feel an affinity with the  Angels and spirits of the Fire element. If they are in one of the Air  signs of Gemini, Libra or Aquarius, it will be for the Air element. If  these planets are in one of the Water signs of Cancer, Scorpio or  Pisces, you have a strong connection with the Water element. And if they  are in one of the Earth signs of Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, you are  likely to prefer everything connected with Mother Earth to anything  else.

It is wrong to speak of Angels as he or she. They are part of God, just  like we are. And like God and also us on the inner level, they are  androgynous and whole, the we shall be as soon these two aspects of our  nature have joined forces and together are working for us, instead of  against, the way they all too frequently did in the past. In God and the  Angels the masculine and feminine energies are one, there is no  separation between them. At all times these forces lovingly and  harmoniously respond to each other and work together. They are never in  discord and at loggerheads with each other, the way our masculine and  feminine parts are until they have been healed into one, by us.  

As soon as another human soul comes forth from the heartmind of God, a  Guardian Angel is allocated to it. This Angels never leaves us.  Steadfastly, it stands by our side and holds our hand, throughout every  one of our earthly lifetimes as well as the resting periods in the world  of light, forever guiding, protecting and showing us every step of the  way. As we grow and evolve, the Angel’s own evolution keeps pace with  ours. Without unnecessarily interfering with us, the Angel accompanies  us through all our experiences, especially the deepest, darkest and most  traumatic ones. But only when the Angel is asked for its help, does it  and our other spirit friends and helpers intervene and come to our  rescue.

Angels, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including  us, are ceaselessly striving to grow and evolve into ever higher and  more beautiful manifestations of life. To enable them to carry out their  duties towards the Highest in the process of Mother Earth’s evolution  and ours, they need our assistance as much as we require theirs. The  better we cooperate with the Angelic realm, the more speedily and  smoothly the transformation of our spiritual rebirth and that of our  world proceeds. Together let’s give thanks and praise to the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for creating us and our world, and  for the Angelic hierarchy. The Angels are taking care of us and  providing our world with everything we require for our existence in  earthly life, down to every crumb of the food we eat and every drop of  water we drink. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Relationships’

 From ‘From Darkness Into Light’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion 
*_
_*




*_
​Rejoice,  dear readers, the second coming or the latter days of the law are here.  The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and the Divine Waterbearer is  bringing us the truth that Jesus only ever existed as a thoughtform and a  symbolism for the Christ nature, the Divine part of every human being.  The story of Jesus life has been a hoax of gigantic proportions. When  one knows that it was designed and inspired by God and the Angels for  the wise higher purpose of familiarising us and our world with the lower  and lowest drives and urges of every human being’s earthly nature, does  one dare to call it hoax?

The truth is that the only one who can  save and redeem anyone is the Christ aspect of their own nature. This  part develops quite naturally in the process of bringing forth the  highest and best we are capable of, each from depth of their own being.  Our salvation comes about through accepting and patiently enduring the  karmic debts which our life still has to present to us. And when we  freely share our natural gifts and the learning gained on this road and  willingly show others how to do the same for themselves, that’s our  redemption.

Clearly, much work is waiting for all of us. So,  let’s roll up our sleeves, metaphorically speaking, and not waste any  time and get started with the higher purpose and meaning of our  existence. The way I understand the matter is that spirit evolves in  matter and matter evolves with its indwelling spirit. The whole of  Creation is constantly evolving and growing, and spiritual wisdom and  knowledge are doing the same. Through finding an ever greater  understanding of God’s true nature and our own, we are not only  assisting ourselves but also each other and our whole world to move onto  a higher level of consciousness.

Evolution has always been the  main purpose of our race’s existence on the Earth plane. Yet, because in  times gone by we were spiritually too immature to grasp the higher  esoteric meaning of God’s wisdom and truth, they had to be presented to  us in the more easily understood form of myths and legends. This was  good enough during our spiritual infancy and childhood. But, on the  threshold of another Age of Aquarius, many souls have matured into  spiritual adulthood and are therefore ready to receive God’s wisdom and  truths directly from the source of our being, the living God within who  communicates with us through our intuition.

Much progress in our  race’s understanding of the spiritual aspects of life had been made by  the time of Rudolf Steiner, 1861 – 1925, the Austrian philosopher,  social thinker, architect and esotericist. At that stage of our race’s  evolution the need had not yet arisen for becoming aware of the full  truth that had been hiding behind the Jesus legend for such a long time.  Steiner was a devout Christian, who in one of his visions saw the Earth  at the time of the crucifixion from a vantage point above our planet.  He perceived it as a ‘black spiritual void’ in the spiritual landscape  of the Cosmos. His imagination conjured up an image of how, when Jesus  died on the cross, the instant his blood touched the ground, the Earth  began to radiate spiritual light from its entire circumference into the  farthest and remotest corners of the Cosmos. Steiner believed that from  that moment onwards the physical Earth literally became the physical  body of what he called ‘The Christ’.

What a long time it long it  has taken until we and our world at last are ready to understand the  true meaning of the story of Jesus, the Christed one. In truth, it was  never intended to be more than an allegory, which is filled with  symbolisms. Grasping the esoteric meanings of God’s eternal wisdom  behind the legend’s words would take humankind another two thousand  years or so of slowly but surely moving us and our world, one small step  after another, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.  Until the time was right, God’s truth behind the surface words of the  tale had to remain largely unrecognised, so that in due course they  could begin to be revealed to those who refused to run with the limited  understanding of the beliefs of the herd and preferred to get ahead of  it.

As pioneers of the Aquarian, healers and lightbringers, these  people reject the concept of following old fashioned and outdated  doctrines and beliefs of the past, which can only deter one’s own  evolutionary progress as well as that of the whole of humankind. We are  always the bottom line and life leaves the choice to us which road each  individual soul wishes to walk. It is entirely up to us whether we are  content with no spiritual progress or whether we would rather tread new  paths and make discoveries that allow us to act as wayfinders for the  younger and less experienced slower souls who are walking behind.

As  Ralph Waldo Emerson once wrote: ‘Do not go where the path may lead, go  instead where there is no path and leave a trail.’ Uncheedah, which  means grandmother in Santee Sioux, adds to this: ‘When you see a new  trail or a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of  knowing.’ In my view, the individual and collective evolutionary  progress of our world can only be ensured when sufficient numbers of us  are willing to follow the advice of these wise ones by querying and  questioning that which has been handed down to us by previous  generations.

I perceive the Jesus legend as a re-enactment of a  drama of vast Cosmic proportions of which numerous different versions  were presented to us and our world, throughout the ages. Many to this  day still believe that the tales of the Crucifixion and the Master’s  subsequent resurrection describe historical events that really took  place on the Earth plane, two thousand years ago. Regardless of this, in  truth from the beginning they were designed act as allegories, which in  the fullness of time would help ever larger numbers of us to understand  that life continues after the outer shell of our physical body has been  shed. The Master’s life is a demonstration of how a lifetime of pure  and wholesome living can assist us with the process of gaining complete  mastery and control over every aspect of our being. It is for this  reason that all religions down the ages brought us allegories of  saviours and the ensuing resurrection of their spirit self’s final  release into their eternal home. For all of us that is the oneness with  our Creator.

The crucifixion story of the Master Jesus is no  exception. It represents the Earth initiation, which is the highest  initiation every human soul eventually has to take part in. When the  indwelling spirit has finally gained complete mastery of the atoms of  its physical body, the process is complete. This is what the Universe  requires from each one of us, so that we may be allowed to move on to  lessons of a different nature on other levels of life. And that is why,  as soon as we have reached a certain evolutionary point, there is a big  change in our interests. Our earthly self, guided and protected by our  indwelling spirit and soul, then slowly but surely starts to set itself  free from the materialistic outlook of our present plane of existence by  reaching out ever more towards the concerns of the higher and  eventually the highest levels of life. This continues until our whole  being has fully and consciously been re-united with God.

The  crucifixion demonstrates how a Master soul whole-heartedly and willingly  forgives everything and everybody, especially those who have at some  stage betrayed it. Although Jesus never actually walked the Earth with  us, we are meant to follow in his, a Master’s footsteps, so that with  every passing day we become more of a master in our own right. In  particular this applies when it comes to forgiving those who delivered  us to be nailed to some kind of a cross or another. Judas Iscariot’s  betrayal of Jesus and the Master’s forgiveness is an example of how to  avoid the creation of further difficult Karma between such souls.

We  are required to deal with our opponents in the same masterly fashion  and forgive all those who ever trespassed against us, not only in this  lifetime but also in all previous ones. Even our worst opponents, or  rather especially these, have to be treated in this manner, as this  alone can set both of us free from the heavy Karmic chains of the  undesirable emotional bonds that we, in our ignorance of Universal laws,  once created with and for each other. Forgiveness that comes directly  from our hearts and souls is the only way such shackles can be  dissolved. This process is worthy of being attended to with the greatest  diligence, as it alone can eventually release us from the need for  requiring further educational lifetimes on the material plane.
Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
•    Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world:

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3
Part 2
•    ‘The Astrotheological Foundations of Christianity’

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer
*_
_*




*_
​No-one  in the whole of God’s Creation can save and redeem us except we  ourselves. This process begins when the Christ part of our nature at  last awakens from its slumbers. Our hopes, dreams and aspirations slowly  but surely rise above the desires of our lower earthly nature, which in  previous lifetimes caused us to sin against the law of life: love. As  soon as we start to live in the light of the Christ Spirit, through our  changed thinking and behaviour patterns we somehow bring this light into  our world. Gradually the drives and urges of our worldly nature are  left behind and eventually we reach the point when they can no longer  touch us. We have been saved from them and that is the esoteric meaning  of salvation.

Salvation and redemption cannot come about through  believing in a specific person and/or following the religion they  represent, or any of the other belief systems of our world. The only  thing that can and indeed does save us is by bringing forth the highest  and best that is within us, our own Christ nature. All we have to do to  bring this about is being a good person in all we do and by living a  good life rather than merely ostentatiously doing good deeds. This  pathway means carrying out what our Christ nature tells us is good and  right. We prefer following our inner guidance, the living God within,  rather than listening to what somebody else may want us to do. We refuse  to hurt or harm anyone, even though we may never have clapped eyes onto  the ten commandments of the Abrahamic religions. We no longer need  anyone to tell us that going to war, killing and maiming is wrong, as  our attitude is based on a deep inner conviction and knowingness that is  very much our own.

We know that all warfare is a crime against  humankind and our whole world. We therefore would not dream of going to  war against any of our siblings in the great family of life or treating  any one of them as less valuable and precious to our Creator than we  are. Thoughts, words and actions of kindness and consideration,  compassion and love for all life, working for God in our daily lives in  full consciousness of the glory that is above, around and within us and  all lifeforms, are no longer second but first nature to us. We have  become a Christed one in our own right and that has always been the true  meaning of being saved by Christ.

Our redemption comes through  patiently enduring whatever our Karmic debts from other lifetimes are  bringing to us in this one. We need to work our way through every one of  the events, no matter how hard and difficult they maybe, as best we  know how to. Working hand in hand with God and the Angels makes this  cross of the Earth easier to carry, as past experiences have shown us  that we can trust our inner guidance, the means of the Highest for  communicating with us, to show us how to go about things. Equipped with  the wisdom we have already found on our pathway through life, we rest  safely in the knowledge that everything will come right in the end  because that is sure to be part of God’s great plan of life.

When  the Christ spirit comes alive in us, we are meant to share the insights  we are gaining with all those who are in need of it, so the knowledge  can spread ever further afield. Through others constantly adding their  learning to ours, the Christ spirit in the end, individually and  collectively, does indeed become the saviour and redeemer of our whole  world. And that is the only way the Christ can do this. The spirit of  the Universal Christ is the Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress of our planet,  the son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. S/He brought  us into being and has always looked after us and kept us safe, and  forever will do so. As you can see for yourself now, through quickening  the spirit life in more and more of us, the Christ spirit really is the  saviour of humankind – but in this way alone.

 From ‘Of Good And Evil’  

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spiritual Mastership
*_
_*




*_
​ The  spiritual freedom all human beings are in this life to seek can only be  achieved through spiritual Mastership and that means mastering the  earthly part of our nature with its drives, urges and passions. Every  human being on the Earth plane will eventually evolve into someone like  the Master Jesus, who was capable of walking on water *, i.e. he had  gained control over his emotional world, so it could no longer run his  life for him and create more unnecessary obstacles for the future. The  whole of the Jesus legend is a description of a spiritual Master’s  behaviour and lifestyle.

But let’s reach out a bit further and  take a look at the book of Genesis, which is shared by the Abrahamic  religions Judaism, Christianity and Islam. In part 1:28 of this part of  the scriptures the Angels told us: ‘After having created the first human  beings in the form of a woman and a man, God blessed them and said to  them: ‘Be fruitful, and multiply. Fill the Earth and subdue it. And have  dominion over the fish of the sea, the fowl of the air, the cattle and  over every living thing that moves upon the Earth.’

There have  been many Creation stories in different parts of our world that suited  the needs of the people living there, at a certain time. The Abrahamic  version was given by the Angels with the promise that, when the time was  right, the higher esoteric meaning behind its surface words would be  revealed. With the coming of the Aquarian Age this condition was  fulfilled. That’s why by now many are able to grasp that the invitation  to subdue the Earth * does not mean forcing our planet to obey  humankind’s will and serve its desires.

The ultimate purpose of  all human earthly lifetimes has always been to eventually lead us to the  realisation that ‘subduing the Earth’ relates to taming the instincts  and drives of the lower animal aspects of our nature with its greed and  possessiveness, lusting and craving for power, fears and anxieties of  the unknown and in particular death. And the words after ‘subdue the  Earth’ are trying to draw our attention to the guidance that can  constantly be received from our environment *. For example, the fishes  of the sea, the birds and all other creatures that share our world with  us. Each species has its own story to tell and advice to give.

For  as long as the Abrahamic Creation story was taken literally, it  provided humankind with a temporary permission to do with our home  planet as we pleased. The wise intention behind this was that in due  course we would learn from the results of the mistakes that had been  made along the way. They would be manifesting themselves in the form of  various kinds of natural disasters *. It would take a long time before  we realised this, but eventually even the slowest learners in our midst  would be able to see that the forces of nature cannot be subdued by  human beings in their present evolutionary state.

There will only  ever be one way that humankind can be in charge of the Earth and that  will come about through learning how to co-operate with the natural  forces of the elements. When we know how to work with and approach them  in peaceful and loving ways, not as Lords and Masters of the Earth, but  as the most humble and obedient servants of the Highest Forces, they  will be willing to listen to us and maybe even obey. If we respectfully  ask them to show us how to go about dealing with concerns of the Earth,  that we are looking for ways that are in harmony with their work, that’s  what they will do. And that, beyond the shadow of a doubt, is the  reason why it has been said: ‘The meek shall inherit the Earth’ *.

Playing  the role of Lord and Master of the Earth is the deepest, innermost  dream of every male of the human species *. This characteristic is part  of humankind’s long misunderstood Divine inheritance. Not surprisingly,  this desire to rule the roost is also present in the subconscious  masculine aspect of every woman. The storms of humankind’s unkind and  unreasonable behaviour towards each other with its subsequent outpouring  of human thoughts into the negative and destructive thought stream *  have always been influencing the weather patterns of our world. The  recent highly unpleasant weather conditions in many parts of our world  are living proof how they manifest themselves in our environment. Unless  we improve the treatment of our home planet, the only one we have got,  and start to take care of it instead of continuing the methodical raping  and plundering of its precious resources, the weather conditions of our  world will grow increasingly severe.

Extract from ‘Thought Can  Do Anything’ *: ‘Through magnetic vibrations your thoughts are drawn  towards positive and negative thought-streams. All positive thoughts, by  this we mean good, uplifting and constructive ones, go forth from you  and by the law of attraction align themselves to other great thought  streams that are positive and good and belong to the White Light.  Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the great streams of dark  and negative thoughts. Can you imagine how much cruelty is created in  earthly life through thoughtlessness? It can cause much suffering,  whereas thoughtfulness brings love and joy, hope and courage. Any kind  of it, whatever form it may take, is a contribution to the great stream  of White Light upon which humankind depends for its very existence.’

Intuitively,  I feel that through the weather conditions the elementary forces in  charge of our planet’s general wellbeing will continue to show us that  they are running out of patience with its human inhabitants’ behaviour.  This especially applies to the abomination that was given the name of  ‘fracking’, the most recent pitiless attack on our planet’s resources.  On top of that, our race’s malevolence and hatred, anger and aggression  towards each other are adding to the power of the dark destructive  natural forces, which they are supporting. How many more warnings do we  need that, if the powers in charge of our world so wished, they could  easily get rid of our whole race on behalf of Mother Earth by shaking us  off like fleas?

How long is it going to take until sufficient  numbers of us realise that no part of the Earth belongs to any one of  us; that the only thing that’s ours to keep in all Eternity is our  consciousness, who and what we are and not what we have; and that not  even our physical bodies belong to us?

As aspiring healers and  lightbringers, our vision needs to constantly remain focussed on the  blessing and healing power of the Highest Star and Brightest Light. And  it’s the light of the living God within, i.e. the wisdom and truth we  receive intuitively, that enables us march forwards and upwards on the  spiritual mountain, which all manifestations of life are climbing  together. The light of our ever increasing comprehension of the  spiritual aspects of life, allows us glimpses of the glory of the Sun,  the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. His/Her power of  wisdom and love is in the process of rising in our world and gradually  taking it over.

Many lifeforms are looking towards our light to  help them, just the same as we are concentrating our whole being on the  light of the Christ Star, the Sun beyond the Sun. It radiates from the  highest levels of life into the whole of Creation and ever more  powerfully into us and our world. That’s how God is helping us on our  evolutionary journey and we in turn are required to assist every less  evolved manifestation of life with their development.

The law of  life is love and evolution and all life has always been moving on an  eternal evolutionary spiral. Everything that is taking part in it,  including all human beings, has the God-given right of being helped,  taught and guided by those ahead of us and protected by them against  influences that are no longer right for the present state of our  development, whilst being drawn to those that can help us move forwards.

And  the same as humankind is reaching out and requesting the assistance of  the Angelic realms, Mother Earth’s other kingdoms are entitled to our  help with their development. We are responsible for it, just like those  above us are answerable for ours. Every kind and loving thought of  wisdom and truth one of us sends into our world aids some younger life  forms, occasionally quite tiny ones. They are reaching out for God’s  light in us. In human beings it expresses itself in the characteristics  of our Christ nature as understanding for the requirements of others,  compassion and kindness towards all life.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Walking On Water’
•    ‘Astrological Myths And False Perceptions’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’
•    ‘How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?’
•    ‘Let Them Have Dominion’
•    ‘Thought Can Do Anything’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory
*_
_*




*_​ After having spent a difficult earthly  lifetime without any spiritual sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to  the world of spirit. When he had rested and recuperated there for a  while, he still felt very confused. So he asked one of the ministering  Angels: ‘What is this place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The  Angel took him by the hand and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places  that anyone goes to. They are states of consciousness that only exists  in the earthly minds of human beings. Let me show you what I mean.’ 

The Angel took the man to a room where people were sitting at a banquet  table that was laden with delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a fest was in  progress and each participant had a spoon with a very long handle  attached to both hands. All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on  the verge of starving in spite of the abundance before them. They were  desperately trying to feed themselves, but because the handles of their  spoons were far too long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and  longingly, they were looking on the food kept on falling from their  spoons onto the table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood silently around the gathering, watching the  sufferers with concerned and sad expressions on their faces. The Angel  accompanying the man explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers.  Although we are in charge of you, we are not allowed to interfere with  any of the lessons you are receiving. Only when someone goes down on  their knees, it is enough to do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we  have permission to come to your help, as surely we do only too gladly.  Let me show you something else. 

The Angel took the man to another room where people were seated round  another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the one in the  other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were happily  tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a great  time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their hands.  But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because, helped  intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed each  other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was available  for all. 

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s face, the Angel said: ‘The  situation in these two rooms is a reflection of what happens in earthly  life. There as well as here, the only thing that really matters is that  you become aware of your true nature as one of God’s children of the  Earth. You find yourself in that existence from time to time so that you  may learn to behave in keeping with your true nature, which means  loving each other so much that you to want to share with those around  you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, makes  available to you. 

‘In the final analysis, it’s everyone’s own attitude to themselves and  each other and the behaviour this brings about towards those around you  that makes the difference between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime.  Spiritual knowledge is food from the Heavens, the higher and highest  levels of life. It is a veritable treasure, but merely reading it and  selfishly keeping it to yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New  knowledge that comes your way is meant to be tried and tested by you  through applying it to your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way  the wealth contained in any of the information received can penetrate  your consciousness and so become your property. Only then can it expand  and your comprehension of life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of  your very own healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes  each one of you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union  with God and all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more  fulfilling and rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the  learning you are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever  is gained in wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for  the feeding and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in  need of it. If you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your  intuition, we will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of  the Earth, spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents.  Spiritually young and inexperienced souls, during the early stages of  their earthly education you can only learn through their own  experiences. This is how they have to find out that a lack of  understanding of God’s true nature and their own, and not yet knowing  the true purpose and meaning of their existence, leads to a gradually  increasing severe deprivation of spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the  Divine wisdom and truth your Highest Self is bringing you through your  inner teacher is essential soul food, not for the selected few but for  every human being on the Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has  been sufficiently starved of this kind of sustenance does it begin to  feel its soul’s hunger and thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in  search of it.

‘When you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see  for yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your  race’s earthly development, each one of you made their contribution  towards creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are  responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first  did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the  reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the  same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came  to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should  learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal  laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life. 

‘Alas, to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using  their gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather  than for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own  small pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows  nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small  earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice,  belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself  and others a state of living Hell on the Earth. 

‘However, God is love and the law of life is love, and each life that is  filled with love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the  supply is endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love  given is ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you  send out must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love  expresses itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a  word of understanding and/or the touch of a hand. 

‘When it comes to adding credits to your spiritual account in the great  book of life, being a good, kind and loving person rates much more  highly than merely doing good. It means being godly and in God-like  fashion welcoming the living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can  manifest itself through you and make your world into a better and more  beautiful place for everything that dwells there. All of this has  nothing to do with religions and everything with bringing forth your own  Christ nature. This is how each one of you is required to eventually  make their contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of  that which is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing  Heaven down to your planet. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each one in a somewhat  different way serves the development of the human intellect and mind.  Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during the Age of Aquarius  every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and come into harmony  with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all together on the  Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it may be required.  To support you in these endeavours, we have given you the Internet and  showed you how to develop it to its present state of sophistication. 

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are placing into everybody’s  hands the spoon with the longest handle that ever existed? By e-mail,  through forums, social websites like Facebook and Twitter, and whatever  other means of communication will eventually be at your disposal, this  feeding device is capable of reaching into the farthest and remotest  corners of your planet. We ask you to use your spoon for good purpose  and feed God’s children wherever you find some who to this day are  deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is now flowing so freely  directly from the source of your being into all human hearts that are  open to receive it. All are your siblings in the great family of  humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed by you. Do not  allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon and act by  sharing your abundance. 

‘Whenever some spiritual knowledge comes your way, first turn to your  inner guidance to establish whether it is true. If the wise one within  says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ take the good news on board and spread it as  much as possible. Do so in the spirit of friendship and love, in which  it was given to you, and forward it on to your worldwide Internet  connections of whom you know that they will be interested in what you  have to give. Please do not forget to add a reference to the source of  your information, i.e. that it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where  lots more of this nature is available and can be downloaded free of  charge any time of day or night. 

‘As spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue  to grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in  preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional  chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own  long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they  too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for  you with the help of Aquarius? 

‘It is through generously distributing your finds and nurturing others  that you yourself will never fail to be fed and sustained by us and  ultimately the Life Force itself. The more you manifest your Christ  nature and conduct a life that is filled with love for everything that  shares it with you, the more you will be able to see for yourself how  every one of your needs is constantly met and that frequently before you  have become aware of it yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of  Heaven on Earth, please tell us what is?’ 
I am the Divine Trinity,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ,
Through whom all life is given.
Freely, freely you are receiving
My wisdom and truth.
In our name now go forth and 
Freely share it with those around you.
And because you not only believe
But know that we really exist and live 
Inside of every one of you,
They too will no longer be lost in earthly life
Because they know where to find us.

Inspired by Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

 From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Prayer

*_





  Immer wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,
Kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her. 

Just when you think you’ve got no more fight,
Out of the darkness appears a light.

German Folk Wisdom 
​ Prayer is one of the finest gifts God  and the Angels have bestowed upon us earthlings. It costs nothing and  brings many rewards. But as much of the time we don’t know what’s really  good for us, for our own protection the answer to our prayer sometimes  has to be: ‘no!’ The inner spiritual level of life is a world of thought  where there is no separation between anything and secrets are unknown.  It is as if we were shouting our innermost secret thoughts and the  intentions behind them from the rooftops. They are clearly visible to  anyone who is interested in them. 

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are  in charge of the development of our world on that on its many different  levels. Our spirit guides and friends are their helpers and they are not  allowed to interfere with our earthly lessons. It has been said that  when our need is greatest, God is nearest. This is very true, but help  will and cannot miraculously appear. It has to be asked for. That’s how  it comes about that, during spells when nothing appears to be working  for us and it looks as if the whole world were against us, eventually  even the least religiously inclined humbly go down on their knees and  pray: ‘If there is someone out there, can you please help me?’ 

That is the moment when our superconscious faculties slowly begin to  open and the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind tunes  itself into the frequencies of those in charge of us in the spirit  world, humankind’s true home. This in itself is the start of our return  journey into the conscious awareness that in truth we are – and always  have been – one with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life.  And because God is as much part of us as we are of God, no thought, word  or action ever goes unobserved or unanswered, see above. 

Our spirit guides are just as much part of us on the inner level. Their  task is to encourage us and coax us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, which in the end takes even the last and  slowest ones onto the higher and ultimately the highest levels of life.  If we ask our friends and helpers, they are willing to provide us with  the courage and strength that is necessary for bringing forth the  characteristics of our higher or Christ nature. Learning something from  every one of our experiences increases our inner strength and that  ensures that later on we cope better with further difficult situations  that could still be in store for us until the last one of our karmic  debts has been redeemed.

And because spiritual progress is the birthright of every one of us as  well as the whole of humankind, it would not make any sense if our  spirit friends did the work that is required for making it on our  behalves. This is where praying comes into its own and together let’s  pray: ‘O Great White Spirit, may Thy peace be present in every moment of  our daytime thinking and protect our dreamstate at night. May Thy  Spirit become increasingly manifest in every human being in ways that  were never experienced on the earthly plane of life before, so that  eventually for everybody each day can be all that we ever hoped for.

‘May humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams for ourselves and  our world be fulfilled. With each passing day, may our faith and trust  in the goodness of the life that has been given to us by God and the  Angels. May our inner vision expand to help us bring forth the highest  and best within us, so that the drives and urges of our lower animal  nature can breathe their last on the cross of earthly life. Resting  safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels, may peace, health and  happine
ss then forever be with us and our world. Amen’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘True Prayer’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

 From ‘Prayers For Our Time’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Am*_







O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
You and I, we are one.

What a drop is to the ocean,
I am.
I am the drop and the ocean. 

What a lick of flame is to fire,
I am.
I am the flame and also the fire.

What the Sun’s rays are to God’s light,
I am.
I am the rays as well as the Sun.
​
From ‘Don’t Give Up’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Love?





*_​ There is an inner emptiness in every human being
That can only be filled by learning to love God’s way,
Totally, unconditionally and non-judgemental.
That is the only thing that can 
Satisfy our hunger and quench our thirst
For reaching out to the higher
And eventually highest levels of life,
To claim our rightful place in it.

Everything was created by love from love 
And so were you and I. 
Our true nature is love and through loving God’s way
We realise that we are part of the whole of Creation.
That’s why all I want to do is being kind and loving 
To everybody. This is the only way I can be
True to my real self. 

On the inner level all life is one.
There is no separation between anything.
You are in me and I am in you.
And when I reflect on the state of our world,
I realise that I have done my share of 
Bringing everything into being,
The good as well as the bad.
I accept my responsibility and, 
By conducting my life in more harmonious 
And peaceful ways, help to make our world 
A better and more enjoyable world.​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Loving From The Heart’
•    ‘Loving God’s Way’ (1)
•    ‘Loving God’s Way’ (2)
•    ‘Loving God's Way’  (3)

From ‘God – The Great Genius’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Am Love
*_
​ 





Do you want to know my name? Does it matter?
But if you insist, I will tell you.
It’s no secret, you know me anyway: I am Love.
I am in you and you are in me. We are one.
I am all of you and you are all of me.
You know me, as I know you.
We have always known each other, 
For we have always been one. 
You and I are in the whole of Creation.
We are love and our hearts are part of 
The living, loving and beating heart 
Of the whole of Creation.

Yesterday and tomorrow exist only in the illusion
Of our earthly existence. 
The essential and most important part of our being is spirit.
It is immortal and eternal,
And knows no yesterdays or tomorrows.
There is only now and this now is love.
We are all there ever was and all there ever will be.
We are alive and always have been.
We cannot die because we were never born
On the material plane of life.
We are eternally young and will never grow old,
And for us there truly is no death.
Therefore death, where is thy sting? 
You have no hold on us!

All there is lies within us.
The eternal fountain of youth and Shangri-La
Are neither dreams nor illusions.
They are symbols for states of consciousness 
That are part of our inner truth.
That’s why the two places will never be found on the Earth.
The realities of that life are a dream and an illusion
That frequently presents us with the nightmare of being
Trapped in a physical body that acts like a black box,
Which for a long time cannot be penetrated by 
The light of spiritual wisdom and truth.
But eventually it takes us back into
The awareness of our true nature and
Roots in the spiritual background of physical life.

Rejoice, dear Friend, that you and I have already woken up 
And can manifest in our world that which we truly are.
For ever more of us
Trumpets are sounding and mission bells tolling:
‘Are you sleeping still? Wake up, come alive!’
Listen to the sounds of your Highest Self calling
And pay attention to the responses that rise
From the very depths of your own being. 
You are the only one who can take you
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life
Into your true inner eternal realities 
And they are love.’

Something is stirring deep within all human hearts and souls.
It’s a fluttering like butterflies’ wings
That makes people wonder: ‘What could it mean?’
Until finally there comes the realisation 
That there is nowhere to go and nothing to do,
Except being true to our real nature,
Going inside and gently surrendering to our Highest Self,
So It can show us ways of being once again 
That which we always have been:
Love.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Each one of us is potentially a manifestation of the 
Great Father/Mother’s love on the Earth.
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood are required 
To act as pathfinders and lightbringers for our world. 
May the light of the Highest Star, the Universal Christ,
Awaken ever more strongly in you and me,
So it can flow through us into those around us.
May this continue until every last shred 
Of the darkness of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
That to this day exist on our planet has been absorbed
Into the Power and Glory of the Christ Spirit,
To be uplifted and transmuted into 
Blessing and healing energies for all life.
The power to do this is present in each one of us, 
Waiting to be discovered and developed, and then
Used responsibly, unselfishly and with great caution
Under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels. 

Armageddon is the symbol of the battle 
Between the higher and lower aspects of human nature
That has been taking place inside all of us for far too long,
But neither part is meant to rule supreme forever. 
Ever more of us are now working on reconciling and 
Healing them together, so they can work together
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of the whole,
And that is love.

There will be no day of judgement or reckoning, 
No retributions and punishments, 
Only a waking up and coming home into 
Knowing who and what we truly are 
And always have been: Love.
And then hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Exploring what that truly means.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Armageddon’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘What Is Love?’

 From ‘Searching For Peace’ 

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Of Music
*_
​ 




​ I am the great Mother of all life and  the soul of the Universe, the feminine wisdom and love aspect of the  Divine Trinity. Music is My voice that tells you about the harmonies of  the heavenly fields on the highest levels of life. It brings them to  earthly life where I provide poets and composers with ideas through  which I communicate with you. The magic of My music captivates the  senses of every human being. Making and listening to some types of music  has the power of raising you above the trouble and strife of your  earthly existence and lifting you into My loving arms.

I inspire the making of instruments and the musicians who use them.  They, like everything in the whole of Creation, are constantly moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. That’s why I  encourage them to aim for ever better sounds that please them, their  listeners and also Me. I am mistress and servant alike, of those who  dwell on the physical plane of life as well as those who are commonly  believed to be dead, when in truth they are alive and well in the spirit  world, your true home. I am part of the eternal spirit and My music  responds to the needs of all who are taking part in earthly life. In  days gone by I accompanied you into battle and to this day into  ballrooms and dance halls. My vibrations have the power of making  humankind rejoice and laugh, weep and mourn, wonder and worship.

My sound tells stories of love and hate, of souls condemned and  redeemed. It is the incense on which your prayers take wings and fly  into My world. It’s in the smoke that falls over battlefields, where  people are dying and thinking of their loved ones. Each has to learn  through their own experiences that there is no glory in wars, only dirt  and suffering, pain and blood, as well as tears for their own misery and  those they had to leave behind. 

I reach and comfort human spirit/souls when their earthly selves are  wading through the depths of depression and despair. I open your hearts  to love and am as much present and at home on marriage altars,  christening fonts and funerals. I am with you each time you stand by the  side of an open graves of someone who has been called home into the  world of light before you. And I console and heal the ones left behind.

I am but one of the many qualities of the great Father/Mother of all  life. I am the Goddess and God is My masculine counterpart. I serve Him  and the whole of our creation. Before me everybody is equal. Kings and  their servants alike are my slaves. In the school of earthly life I  speak to you through the natural world of the birds of the air, the  insects in the fields, the crashing of waves on ocean shores and the  wind sighing in the trees. But once you have become aware of My  presence, you can perceive me anywhere, even above the chatter of voices  and the clatter of wheels on city streets.

All life is My family and I am the Mother of the best as well as the  worst that is in humankind. Every one of you is part of Me and all of  you are instruments that serve the Divine Trinity of life. You are like  Me and I am like you. I have never left any one of you. During your  race’s most traumatic experiences I was there and forever will be. Each  time one of you is wounded in mind and body, spirit and soul, My sound  brings comfort and healing. 

I am the inspiration behind all works of art. That’s the way I enjoy  expressing and experiencing myself through you most. I have always  inspired your world’s writers of poetry and prose, as well as your  composers. To this day, I get some of you to write poems and others to  set them to music, so that words and music can bring you whatever you  are in need of. There are some who possess both gifts and they will have  taken many lifetimes to develop. 

The quality of what every one of you produces depends on which  evolutionary level a person has reached at any given moment and into  which one of My many frequencies the receiver/transmitter station of  their earthly mind is tuned. That’s how I inspired Aquarius to bring  this to you in the hope of encouraging ever more of you, My beloved  children of the Earth, to take to the wings of your creative  imagination. With its help you can lift yourself, those around you and  your whole world onto the higher and highest levels of life and add a  touch of the magic and beauty of My world to everything you do.

I am the music of the spheres, caused by the cosmic dance of your solar  system’s planets. Their sound has always taken you and your world,  individually and collectively, through your ordinary earthly years and  also the great years that can be observed through the unfolding of the  Father’s great plan. Each one of them has its own kind of lesson for all  who are taking part in the great school of earthly life. 

The birds are My messengers. They are trying to tell you that your  spirit/soul is free and that, like them, you possess wings in the form  of your imagination which enables you to go wherever and whenever you  wish. As soon as you think of a place, even if it’s in the farthest and  remotest corners of Creation, you are there. When you do not listen with  your mind alone, but feel the vibrations of birdsong in your heart,  happy chords stir in you. This provides you with the wings you need to  lift yourself above the conditions of your earthly existence and reach  out to My world. That’s how you can release yourself for a while from  whatever may be troubling you.

The vibrations of music can lift you into My heart and make yours  respond with feelings of happiness. Regardless of how anxious and  frightened you may sometimes feel about what’s happening in the world  around you, when you listen to music whose vibrations deeply resonate  with your innermost being, you know happiness and your inner faith and  trust in the goodness of life increases.

Birds belong to the air element, the region of thought. They are My  messengers who are telling you that your spirit is part of the same  realm and in truth is as free as the birds are. Try it out for yourself  and observe how your thoughts can instantly take you into the farthest  and remotest corners of the whole of creation. Every human spirit/soul  has its own song. As soon as yours has become as pure and clear as that  of the birds, nothing in the whole of Creation will attempt to stop you  from lifting yourself and the whole human race into the blessing and  healing rays of the Universal Christ, so that everything benefits that  shares you world with you.

The music of times gone by is living proof that I, the Great Mother, the  love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity, never left you. This  applied particularly during the six thousand years of patriarchy with  its dominance of the masculine and the make-believe of an all-male  Godhead. That’s when you were particularly in need of Me and My gifts.


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Message Of The Birds’
•    ‘The Lark’s Message’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​ From ‘A Celebration Of The Feminine’​ ​ * * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hold Your World
*_






Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.

* * *

​‘When our interest in the   religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,   dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right   things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner  guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and  with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life.  With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing  whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease  the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’

Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing The Earth





*_

Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’  

​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Mother Earth
*_






Our planet is a manifestation
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself
As physical beings through us.
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers,
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources.
Through us and our efforts
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace.

Thanks and praise be to Thee,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love,
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.

 From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_* The Little Things
*_





​ Everything in our world is a gift from  the Universe, to be experienced, appreciated and shared by all. Alas,  sometimes things fail to turn out the way I would have liked them to and  I find myself grumbling about the usually petty inconveniences this  causes me. When I take the time to turn to that which behaved in a  manner that meets with my approval, I discover that these mostly  unnoticed things far outnumber the ones that did not. They tend to be  overlooked because they are the way they are meant to be. As I am no  different from anyone else, I have decided to establish the good habit  of saying a small but sincerely felt thank you for everything that goes  right and works well and smoothly in my life.

When something refuses to do so, I make an effort at trying to  understand why it happens and how this behaviour could be benefitting me  in some way because it is trying to teach me something. But what? As  the world around me is a reflection of my inner life, might they wish to  reveal to me an aspect of my nature that needs to be worked on? Could I  have been too dreamy and other-worldly? What if they were sent to keep  my feet on the ground and me in the present? In the course of our  healing journey up the spiritual mountain, our Highest Self draws us  ever closer to itself and the higher aspects of life, and our perception  of life changes profoundly. Our worldly desires wane and there waxes  within us the wish to do something – anything – to alleviate humankind’s  suffering by helping and supporting people in distress in some way. 

Earthly occupations and pastimes may no longer attract us the way they  once did. Instead, we may look for joining a meditation class or  connecting with a group that prays for healing and peace in our world. A  nature walk is now more satisfying than an outing to the pub. As a  result of changing our inner attitudes, our energies are doing the same.  Rather than staying on the higher and highest planes of life, it may be  necessary to take a few deep breaths here and there by paying more  attention to the little things that make life on the Earth plane worth  living. Better than anything else they can frequently reveal that all  life really is moving forwards. Although they are all too easily  overlooked, it’s the little things that better than anything else can  help us get things back into perspective when our grip on life is in  danger of getting out of focus. When that happens, one fine day, as if  by magic something draws our attention to them. This is the Universe’s  way of creating opportunities for learning to appreciate them all over  again. 

The list is endless and to name but a few: a bird in flight; a  breath-taking Sunrise or Sunset; the scent of any flower, especially a  rose; feeling the warmth and the love of the Sun on our faces and backs,  especially in winter; the miracle of the first snowdrops in the depth  of winter; the arrival of the first daffodils, the most charming and  cheerful messengers of spring of all, each one a golden six-pointed star  in its own right that reflects the healing power of the Highest into  our world; the discovery of new buds on trees, even before there is any  sign of the old leaves dropping off; the first flower opening on a plant  we have reared and nurtured from a seed or a cutting; the sounds of  nature, like the rustling of leaves, the rushing of water and the  lapping of the waves; the tranquillity that comes from watching the sea;  a warm soothing cup of tea, lovingly prepared especially for us; a  small child putting its hand trustingly into ours; a friendly smile  where there wasn’t one before; someone walking again, after a long  illness patiently endured. 

Each one of these things is a miracle and a wonder and a joy to behold.  They are the true treasures of life that cannot be bought, begged or  stolen. They exist every day and in every life. All we need to do is  open our eyes and start enjoying them, the way they deserve to be. At  first, many of them may seem inconsequential, but only until we slow  down and consciously take notice of them. It is then that we realise how  good they make us feel and that the little things in life truly are the  big ones. Thank you, Great Spirit, for giving them to us.

Such reflections are particularly helpful when we, the human soul on the  spiritual pathway, begin to feel increasingly restless and dissatisfied  with our daily work and start dreaming of different outlets for our  talents. We may yearn for meeting like-minded people, who also devote  much of their time and energy to spiritual practices that assist their  healing. When sufficient progress has been made by us, there grows  within a growing need for reaching out to others and for sharing our  learning with them. The more the living spirit within us comes alive,  the more the Divine qualities of our higher nature take over and  establish themselves. Almost imperceptibly we then evolve into kinder  and more loving beings with an appreciation of other people’s needs as  well as our own.

Our soul’s quest for finding an ever better understanding of life’s  purpose and our hunger and yearning for yet more spiritual truth brings  the realisation that, if we ever wish to clear our Karmic slate  completely, utter honesty with ourselves and others is essential and  that in all our dealings, worldly and spiritual alike. Our improved  grasp of Earth life’s meaning expands our consciousness and makes us  more positive and optimistic about our present existence. 

As a result, we smile more easily and never hesitate to offer a helping  hand, a kind word and encouragement wherever any opportunity for these  things arises. Every small effort to alleviate the suffering of our  world and making it a better place for someone is a valid contribution  towards establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. Thus each can – and  indeed has to – do their share of saving and redeeming ourselves and our  world. Leo Buscaglia wrote: ‘Too often we underestimate the power of a  touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment or  the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a  life round.’ 

Last but not least, because our whole being has changed and our  requirements and likes and dislikes with it, we may feel the need to  re-assess all our relationships. Do the people surrounding us have the  right input into our life and we into theirs? If any of our connections  are destructive rather than supportive ones, and if we cannot encourage  each other to bring forth that which is best in both of us, it would be  best to part company with those who do not fulfil these conditions and  let them go. _
Seek your happiness in things on which you can depend.
Nature offers her children pleasures without end:
Rosy dawns and golden Sunsets, fields and forest bowers.
Hills and mountains, streams and meadows,
Gardens, birds and flowers._

Patience Strong
‘Thoughts for every Day’

 From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Health Healing Prayer
*_
​ _*



*_

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please help us to love You more dearly and 
To see You more clearly in all that is.
Show us new ways of understanding,
So that with every passing day our faith and trust grows
In Your infinite wisdom and love that,
For a long time unbeknown to us,
Has always been trying to guide us,
Not as a force outside of ourselves
But from within the very core of our own being.

In the conscious awareness that 
We are Your children and that You 
Are as much part of us as we are of You, 
Forgive us the trespasses of all past lifetimes
And grant us the gift of healing for us,
Our world and everything within it.
May every last shred of the darkness
Of the doubts and fears, sickness and pain 
Of all our past lifetimes be absorbed 
Into radiance of the white healing magic 
Of the Christ Star’s eternal light. 
May it shine from our hearts and souls
As it does from the heart of the Universal Christ, 
Your only born Son/Daughter.
And may this continue until
All traces of dis-ease have gone from our world.

You are the voice of wisdom in everyone’s heart, 
The wise one and living God within, 
Who tells us that fear is the underlying cause of cancer, 
The fear of life and the unknown.
Help us to restore our race’s faith and trust 
In the life you have created for us,
And provide us with some kind of evidence that
There really is a great plan of life in which 
Our world and every one of us has 
Their allocated space and role to play,
And that all is well with both.

May the awakening of Your love and wisdom
In the hearts of ever more human beings
Uplift and transmute all fears and anxieties of our world
Into blessing, healing and harmonising energies 
For the whole of Creation,
Until nothing but these feelings are
Flowing from our grateful and loving hearts 
Into its farthest and remotest corners.
Through a better understanding of the processes 
Of creation and life in general, 
And humankind’s role in Your great plan of life,
Help us to know – not merely believe – 
That the gift of life you are bestowing upon each one of us,
Each day anew, truly is most holy and precious one. 

In the name of love we ask these things from you,
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms,
Especially that of the human race.
We ask this not only for those who are dwelling 
On this plane of life, but also for those who are
Resting and recuperating 
From earthly life’s stresses and strains,
On the other side of the veil of consciousness
That to this day separates our two worlds.
May that veil also soon be gone for good.

Amen

From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’  
 
* * *


​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Rose By Any Other Name
*_






​Do  you think it’s possible to change the course of one’s destiny by  altering one’s name? My inner guidance gives me a loud and clear: ‘No!’  and points me to Shakespeare’s words in ‘Romeo and Juliet’: ‘What's in a  name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as  sweet.’ No matter what name you choose for a rose, call it brick or  house or anything else, it still exudes the same scent, its spiritual  essence. The same principle applies to human name changes. The essence,  our spirit and soul and its emanations in the form of our character  traces, reflected in our behaviour and reactions to the world around us  remain unchanged and so does our Karma. The outer appearance of  anything, including our own, is always a manifestation of what is  happening within, never the other way round.

In any case, there  is a wise and higher reason for our names. Everything in the whole of  Creation is vibration and numerology reveals how every name possesses  its own unique vibration that is an expression of the inner and outer  characteristics of the person, animal or object carrying it. That’s why a  rose by any other name cannot do anything but smell as sweet and why  changing one’s name does in truth not alter anything. Interestingly  enough also, people changing their names are likely to intuitively pick a  name that has a similar, sometimes identical vibration as the old one.  This is because on the inner level and therefore invisibly, the previous  one will always remain, as this is the name the soul itself chose  before entering into its present lifetime.

Very wisely the  Universe has placed the power to consciously influence and change our  destiny and future Karma into everybody’s own hands. And this can only  be done by changing our character, our behaviour and thinking patterns,  words, thoughts and actions in the here and now. We consciously need to  endeavour to bring forth from within the very core of our being the  highest qualities we are capable of. But even then, before any soul is  allowed to move on to lessons of a different and higher nature, the  Lords of Karma on the highest levels of life insist that every last  shred of our Karmic debts has been paid and any damage we ever did has  been redeemed. Until that has happened, none of us can be released from  the drudgery of the tests and trials of earthly life. Each one of us has  come with lots of good, bad and indifferent Karma into this lifetime.  Otherwise there would be no need for us to be here.

Have you ever  reflected on how most people’s name for everyday use is an  abbreviation, usually because the full name is too long, mine included?  Underneath however, the old name always remains valid and functioning,  as I can tell you from first hand experience and also of those around  me. Take a Maggie for example. She will always remain a Margaret. Mikes,  Micks and Mitches will never change from their Michael vibration and so  forth. So, a name – what’s in a name? A great deal! If you only know  someone’s first name, numerologically it reveals much more about them  than anyone would think. I once made a study of people’s initials only  and that too led me to some interesting conclusions.
 From ‘Thought For Today – Part Three’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Penguin As Animal Totem
*_





​The  well mannered penguin addresses threats by looking from the side by  turning its head. It sees much better in water than on land and enjoys  superior camouflage in water.  With its dark back it blends with the  water when hunted from above by birds of prey. Its white belly blends  with the lighter top of the water when hunted from below, for example by  sea lions. 

Equipped  with poor vision and sense of smell, the many unique and fascinating  evolutionary adaptations of penguins are quite necessary.  It is not  uncommon for penguin people to have poor vision, but they make up for it  by being very talented in other areas, among them swimming and feeling  at home in water. They can be very dexterous and sociable, and often  successful in business and society. It is usual for penguin people,  especially as they grow older, to be very popular with those around  them.

Penguins cannot fly, but they are highly talented aquatic  animals. Some of its most important characteristics as a totem animal  for penguin people, aside from their aquatic deftness, are their social  and family abilities, their politeness and good manners.  Through their  good example they can teach these qualities by showing their  consideration for others in social and family situations. 

Even a  brief study or reading of the penguin’s social organisation, regardless  of what type of penguin, demonstrates the importance of these  attributes to those who have and work with penguin medicine. In fact,  penguins and penguin people cannot stand to be alone.  This can be as  much a strength as a weakness, as in their desire to be around others  they can sometimes be too kind for their own good, just to attract some  company.

The penguin’s bolt-upright manner and orderly way of  doing things, especially while on land, denotes more than just good  manners and properness because they are very focused and orderly in many  ways.  Such attributes often about in penguin people, though these  abilities may take time to develop throughout childhood.

Despite  the penguin’s awkwardness on land, it is graceful and fluid in water.  This may show itself as being a master swimmer or at least having a  potential for it for people who have penguin as their totem.  Penguin’s  water acrobatics are highly impressive, from diving into the water to  leaping out again and landing firmly on its feet.  On land the penguin  has adapted its agility to be useful as well, for example by  tobogganing. This technique allows penguins to travel greater distances  and move with speeds of up to twenty-five miles per hour.

Penguins,  especially during mating times, bow to each other before leaving the  nest and may walk about the area in a show of respect. Penguin people  tend to be formal. Their totem animal reveals this by its formality and  looking as if they were permanently dressed for a dinner party. The same  formality and care are shown by those who hold this totem, who prefer  to mix in upper class circles. Many choose careers that allow them to do  this.

Penguins mate for life and have complex courtship rituals  and one of the most important life lessons this animal can teach is  self-confidence. Once this ability has been developed, penguin people  can make good leaders, who are outgoing and confident in all social  situations.

Penguin people tend to dream vividly and can benefit  greatly from paying attention to their dreams, as they are more likely  than most to receive messages through dreams and in meditation.  The  penguin with its striking black and white colouring is gifted in  understanding that which is unknown and hidden from common view and  knowledge, black, but also the awakened consciousness, white. This rare  combination provides the penguin with balance and poise, which is  difficult to achieve even for those who hold this totem. In fact, their  natural potential and the need to balance these opposing realities cause  some penguin people to suffer from bipolar disorder and similar  problems. Working more closely with this totem as their teacher and  guide can help them to find the balance to bring healing.

If  penguin suddenly comes before you, the way it is doing right now with  this new chapter of my jottings and especially the video – one of the  finest nature displays on film that has ever come my way –, this animal  totem could carry a message for you that something in yourself and your  life may be in need of attention and possibly could do with changing by  applying some of the penguin characteristics. 

Recommended Viewing
•    ‘The Emperor Penguin’
​
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Removing The Blindfold From Our Inner Vision
*_





​
All  life in the whole of Creation consists of circles within circles and  cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding spiral onto ever  higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime represents one of these  circles that is subject to the same seasons as the world around us,  i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each circle has its beginning  in the world of spirit and also ends there.

Yet, penetrating the  heart of the mysteries of life in general and of the Cosmos, requires  quiet contemplations and meditations in our contact with the small still  voice of the living God within is renewed and strengthened. The ancient  mysteries of Mu, Atlantis, Persia, Egypt and China are the property of  the soul of our world and our own. If we would like to penetrate them,  we need to go within and learn how to be still. Everything that happened  in those far distant days in our world has been registered in the  Akashic Records. They are part of its soul memories and our own and can  be accessed only with the assistance and permission of the living God,  the wise one within, who knows when we are ready for such experiences.

The  entry into every new earthly lifetime releases us from the warmth and  light of the spirit world, our true eternal home. From there we emerge  each time anew into the darkness and cold of the Earth environment where  war and violence, crime and sickness of mind, body, spirit and soul for  thousands of years have been ruling supreme. 

Until  we have become aware that all life throughout the whole of Creation,  including our own, is subject to Universal laws, in particular those of  evolution, Karma and reincarnation, to my mind there is no way of making  any sense whatever of our earthly existence. What a relief it is when  one eventually discovers that the Earth is a place of learning and a  school, no more and no less. On every occasion we re-enter into it, it  happens for the wise higher purpose of taking part in yet another round  of what earthly life can teach us.

A major awakening takes place  when we find out that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole  of Creation and that through our thinking each one of us at any given  moment has been and to this day is constantly contributing to the state  of our world. This helps us to realise that true and lasting peace for  us and our world can only come when the last one of us has become aware  of what we are doing to ourselves and our world. Only through learning  to control our thoughts can our world become a more peaceful place.  Everybody has to do their share of living in more peaceful ways and make  a genuine effort to habitually send nothing but peaceful, kind and  loving thoughts to anyone. Every single thought of this nature makes a  small but invaluable contribution towards transforming our planet into a  more agreeable one.

On the road to making it that way, we need  to forgive first ourselves and then everybody else for doing their share  of creating the present state of our world. In particular we need to  forgive the young and inexperienced souls in our midst, who do not yet  know any better than creating with their thoughts, words and deeds more  of the mess that is already before us. Before we sit in judgement over  them, let’s remind ourselves that this is what we also did in the course  of many lifetimes, for as long as we remained trapped in the darkness  of not knowing the true purpose and meaning of our existence.

Ignorance  breeds fear and the memories of those lifetimes contain our most deeply  routed and difficult to shed fears. We brought them with us into our  present lifetime, in the hope of being able to release them and let them  go. In this context it is essential to know that the processes of Creation  decree that inner manifestation has to come before outer. In practical  terms this means that anything is experienced on the earthly plane of  life was first created on the inner spiritual level. An idea and a  thought get the process moving.

Every pain that is experienced in  our physical body is an outer manifestation of the emotional/spiritual  pain of painful and traumatic events that were part of our learning  curve in previous lifetimes as well as earlier in this one. As the soul  is the memory bank of every one of our experiences, every pain in our  physical body represents a call from our soul. If left unattended for  too long, our soul has to scream louder and louder to make itself heard  until screaming pitch it reached and the pain is so intense that it  becomes unbearable. And all the time, all our soul is saying: ‘Look at  me! Release me, let me go. I am nothing but a memory and a shadow of  past events.’

Shedding layer upon layer of fears from our soul  memories can be likened to the peeling of an onion. That’s what I have  been doing for many years and still do not seem to have reached the end  of this journey. Once in a while I cannot help asking myself: ‘Why  should there be so many painful memories in my soul? Why me? What have I  done to deserve this?’ Knowing that there is a reason for everything  that is in our lives, I accept that I am the only one who is responsible  for creating the pain. This makes is easier to endure whatever else my  healing journey my still have to bring me.

Without the knowledge  of the law of Karma and reincarnation every aspect of our earthly  existence simply does not make any sense to me whatsoever. If life  really were a one-off thing, it would be totally unfair and unjust. But  when I build the above two concepts into the jigsaw puzzle that our  world represents, a beautifully clear picture of life’s meaning and the  working of its processes emerges, which shows me that life is extremely  fair and just indeed.

When in this way the blindfold has at last  been removed from our spiritual vision, it is comforting to know that  each one of our earthly intervals is but a passing phase. Even if we  reach the age of one hundred years and over, that’s merely the batting  of an eyelid in God’s time of Eternity. As soon as one bears such things  in mind, humankind’s earthly life makes a great deal of sense and one  sees with great clarity that things just could not be any other way.  Feeling that way about anything is our inner guidance’s way of saying:  ‘Yes, this is true! It is what happens.’

That was the case during  my first encounter with astrology. If you take a look at the signs and  houses of the birthchart and then read all my interpretations of the Sun  signs one after the other, you will also be able to see for yourself  how one small step after another the pathway of each soul unfolds in the  course of many lifetimes. It may help you to recognise that each one of  us has their pre-destined pathway to walk, so that we may constantly  evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of life. And that, to my  mind, is nothing short of pure magic.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Buck Stops Here!’

 From ‘What Is Truth?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Ask For Help
*_
_*




*_
​There  is no doubt in my mind that there is a great plan for all life and  within its framework a smaller one for each one of us. What’s in it is  decided by us together with the wise ones in charge of us in the spirit  world, our true home, long before our entry into each new earthly  lifetime. Nobody forces us to venture forth into another one. We  ourselves decide when we are ready and which life lessons we feel strong  enough to tackle and what kind of a road we wish to travel.

The  Angels and Masters, and other spirit guides, friends and helpers in the  background of earthly life are responsible for our individual spiritual  development and that of our world. They are watching and observing at  all times what kind of progress any one of us is making on their  predestined pathway. We are allowed to veer off a certain distance to  its right or left. But whenever we are in danger of straying too far so  that insufficient attention is paid to the life lessons we have chosen,  something happens that nudges us – if need be not all that gently – back  into the position we are currently meant to occupy.

No-one is on  a different pathway from ours. Although for a long time we are unaware  of this as earthlings, every one of us will eventually find their way  back home into the oneness with God. And the only way of getting there  is through bringing forth our own Christ nature and that means the best  and the highest that is within us. Through lovingly unselfishly serving  all life to the best of our ability, giving freely of the gifts the  Universal Force has bestowed upon us, our vibrations become ever more  ethereal, tuned into and at one with the higher and eventually the  Highest realms of life.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of group  efforts through friendship and siblinghood with all life. It’s  inevitable that in any kind of community we go on each other’s nerves  sometime. Wise ones see incidents of this nature as opportunities for  smoothing the rough corners of their earthly nature. As often as  necessary, they remind themselves that the purpose of humankind’s  earthly existence is learning to love wisely, the way God loves us. This  makes it easier for them to respond to any kind of hurt and  misunderstanding the Divine way by forgiving and continuing to love the  other one regardless of what happened.

Through their own  experiences wise ones learn that loving God’s way is by no means a sign  of weakness but one of strength. True love is not some kind of soppy  feeling, but shows itself as goodness, friendliness and kindness. Loving  God’s way means to understand and sympathise with every one of our  siblings in the great family of life, in their joy as much as in their  sorrow. The wise ones behind the scenes of earthly life love to watch  how we, their siblings on this side of the veil of consciousness, are  enjoying the Universe’s gifts of conversation and humour, music and  literature, and all other expressions of friendship. These things are of  great importance on the spiritual journey up the evolutionary spiral of  life.

The gift of friendship is most valuable whenever one of us  has to deal with some particularly difficult obstacles. It’s natural  that we hate them like poison. But although the events are not at all  what anyone wants, the Lords of Karma at any given time are bringing us  exactly what we need, and the Universal laws ensure that at all times we  are treated with utter fairness and justice. Whether we like it or not,  it’s during times of strife and struggle that life itself is teaching  us some of our most valuable lessons. Without them we would not grow in  understanding and wisdom and our consciousness could not expand. For  example, we would never have found out that anything that seems like the  end in truth is always a new beginning.

Alas, for as long as we  remain unaware of God’s true nature and our own and our special  relationship with God, things have to get to a desperate state before we  finally go down on our knees and pray that someone, somewhere ‘out  there’ should come to our assistance. From the moment we are born into  our first lifetime as a physical being, every human spirit and soul is  restlessly searching to find a way home into the world of light and the  oneness with its Creator. But only one road can take us there and that  means first we have to dive into the darkest and deepest recesses of the  human part of the ocean of life, so that we may learn from our  experiences there.

In spite of the impression that we have to do  this on our own, the God aspect of our being, our Highest Self, walks  before us, so to speak. When the time is right, it lights the way back  out of the wilderness and general spiritual desert of the initial part  of our earthly life. This is how gradually, step by step and lifetime  after lifetime, our God Self draws us up the evolutionary spiral of  life. From the exploration of the lowest aspects of our nature, we  slowly proceed forwards and upwards. This continues until we have become  familiar with every part of our being and have become a light and a  shining star on the Earth plane in our own right. The earthly self has  evolved into a Christed one when its energies have become so refined  that they are in harmony and at one with its God Self.

The  discovery that God is part of us and we are part of God, and that on the  inner level of life there is no separation and all is one, is one of  the major quantum leaps that takes us closer to this destiny. On our way  there it is essential to become aware that our thoughts are by no means  secret, as we would like to think. On the inner level of life it is as  if we were shouting them from the rooftops. And that shows that all our  prayers are heard by the wise ones in charge of us, who are beavering  away on our behalf in the background of earthly life to fulfil our  wishes, whenever possible. It’s just that sometimes when we ask for  something, for our own protection and highest good, the reply has to be a  firm and decisive: ‘No!’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’

From ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*About Prayer
*
​ _*





*_​ Then a priestess said: ‘Speak to us of prayer!’
And the prophet replied: 
‘Most of you pray only in times of need and distress,
But wise ones also pray in the fullness of their 
Joy and days of abundance.
What is prayer but the expansion of yourself into the living ethers?
For as long as you receive comfort through pouring 
Your darkness and negativity into space, 
At least make an effort to create balance
By also sharing your delights and joys with the Universe.
And don’t forget to give thanks for all that Earth life itself,
Your kind, patient and loving teacher,
Brings to you all your experiences,
So that through learning and growing 
You become ever more heaven-tall.

‘For as long as human souls are still unaware of their true nature,
They can do nothing but weep and complain,
Wise ones, however, give thanks and praise to their Creator, 
Whenever their soul summons them to prayer.
Until you become one of them,
Shed your tears and be comforted by God and the Angels.
Through them they bring you healing, as they draw closer to you.
When you learn to surrender all your troubles and woes 
To them, your Highest or God Self,
You, the small earthly self, together with your soul, 
Will soon be smiling again.

‘Whenever you go within to communicate 
With your soul and pray, 
Your consciousness rises to meet in the ethers those 
Who are also praying at that very moment,
And whom you would otherwise be unable to contact or meet.
For each one of you I wish that,
In the long course of your evolutionary journey,
In the fullness of time, every one 
Of your visits to your inner temple of the soul
Will be for nothing but spiritual ecstasy 
And sweet communions with God and the Angels. 
I beg of you, when you go there, 
Take care not to make demands on them.
Isn’t it enough that you are allowed to enter the temple 
And just be there for a while,
To be recharged with their loving energies?

‘Nobody can teach you how to pray in words.
The Divine does not listen to your words, 
Save when S/He utters them through your lips. 
And as all of you can only learn from their own experiences,
You have to find out for yourself 
The prayers of the oceans, forests and mountains.
The only ones who know their prayers in their hearts
Are those who were born in these places.

‘And if you listen in the stillness of the night,
You will be able to hear their silent pleas:
‘Our God, who art our winged self, 
It is Thy will in us that willeth,
It is Thy desire in us that desireth,
And it’s Thy urge in us that turns our nights, 
Which are Thine, into days, 
Which are also Thine. 
We cannot ask Thee for aught,
For Thou knowest everybody’s needs 
Long before they are born into earthly life.

‘Each soul is born of Thy desires.
Thou art our need
And in giving us more of Thyself,
Thou givest us all.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
​ 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Miracles

*__*




*_​ These are the days of miracle and wonder  because for quite some time a healing miracle of truly gigantic and  Cosmic proportions has been unfolding in our world and that is the  rebirth of humankind into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature  and its own. The closer we work together with God and the Angels, the  easier it will be for them to work the many miracles and wonders that  are necessary for the completion of this enterprise. To paraphrase the  message the Universal Christ brought us through St. John 14:11-12: 

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life  and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We are one and everything in the  whole of Creation is our work. Truly, truly I say to you: those who know  that this is the truth shall do the same works as we are doing, or  rather we  will be done through them. And even greater than these things  each one of you in the fullness of time will do, because you are part  of us and we are part of you. All of you are expected to make their  contribution to the greatest healing miracle of all times and whatever  any one of you asks in our name from a sincere and loving heart, rest  assured that it will be done.’

Being aware of this promise, wise ones, whenever they feel their soul  crying out to them through some kind of physical ailment, reach out for  the helping hands of their Highest or God Self and the Angels. All of us  can send spiritual healing to anyone anywhere in our world, but it  stands to reason that it finds its way to us much easier when it has  been asked for. If someone is too ill to do this, it can be done by  someone else on their behalf. Yet, the effects of the Universal healing  energies are even more powerful when they are invited in and made  welcome. Knowing about these things is empowering beyond measure. Taking  charge of ourselves and our destiny enables us to make conscious  decisions like not wishing to be a helpless victim of conventional  medicine and of life in general.

What a lot of wisdom there is in so many of our old sayings! It’s  amazing how much guidance can be found in them. One of my favourites is  ‘God helps those who help themselves.’ That’s so very true! The law of  the Universe provides that assistance can only come to those who are  ready to do the first step by asking for assistance with their healing  process. To the wise ones in the background of life it signals that at  long last we are willing to get to work on resolving the outstanding  issues that are the underlying cause of our physical body’s complaint.  That’s the most vital part of any healing experience. Nothing can heal  on the outer level of live that has not first been healed within.

As everybody’s inner healing abilities are unlimited, whenever you or a  loved one become seriously ill, never give up. If you yourself are in  need of healing, ask for it, then step back from yourself and trust that  it will come. Should you be trying to help someone else, if at all  possible, tell them what you have in mind and point out that it would  increase the power of the healing energies if they themselves asked for  them and invited them in. Besides, investigate as many natural healing  methods as possible and try those that appeal to you. 

To my mind, conventional medicine has its place, but it should only be  used as a temporary walking stick, which one small step after another  can be discarded when the healing process takes over and we slowly  recover. And whatever learning we gather along the way, any fresh  insights into our illness and the wisdom gained from it is later meant  to be shared with those who are still affected by it. 

Miracles are happening at all times, but whether our physical condition  is going to be healed in our present lifetime depends on the Karma we  have brought with us into our present lifetime. If an illness is meant  to teach us some particularly valuable lessons, then it represents a  cross that cannot be taken from us until our lessons have been learned  and through it our Karma redeemed. It happens many times that, when  healing has been asked for, it does take place in the patient’s spirit  and soul, without manifesting itself in their physical body. If that is  the case with one of your loved ones, rest assured that healing is  coming to them, even though there are no outer signs of improvement.  Trust the wise and just outcome of everything and give them all the  loving support you are capable of, but try not to clutch them to you too  much. 

Not giving up hope does not mean that we should cling onto anyone like  grim death. Knowing from first hand experience that healing does take  place each time it has been asked for, wise ones place their request and  then leave the matter into the hands of God and the Angels. Each time  the moment has come for a loved one to leave their physical body behind,  knowing that through their suffering they have balanced their spiritual  bankbook, we can let them go in peace. Never forget that even if  someone is on the threshold of death, healing will be received and do  its work by easing their soul’s passage into the world of spirit. 

The moment of departure eventually comes for each one of us, be it at  age five days or a hundred years. In spite of anyone’s attempts at  prolonging the span of their earthly existence, as soon as the purpose  of our present lifetime has been fulfilled, our release comes and the  Angel of death takes us home. The more one grasps that truly there is no  death, the more it becomes possible to peacefully and easily let go  when the moment of departure for anyone, including our own, has finally  come. At all times, not merely in moments of saying goodbye, it’s  comforting to know that love is eternal and that the world of light is  an integral part of our world. The love we have for each other cannot be  taken from us by any power between Heaven and Earth. It can only die if  we allow it to.

 All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​ •    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles
*_
_*




*_​ And  now I would like to share with you a  collection of essences of several  teachings of the White Eagle group  of guides which Anna Hayward used in  her excellent article ‘With  Surrender Comes Release’ in Stella Polaris  February/March 2014. My  attention was drawn to it in September 2016 when  I was in the middle of  updating this part of my jottings. 

‘Because your life, the same as everything else in the whole of  Creation, is governed by spiritual laws, there is no need for you to  worry about anything or for being anxious and afraid. God knows your  needs and for as long as certain experiences are still necessary in your  life, you may find it helpful to know that they are sent by the Great  Father/Mother of all life, to assist your consciousness to expand in  wisdom and understanding. So, hold up your head, walk tall and affirm:  ‘This is helping me to grow in wisdom and understanding. Because I am  one with God and the Angels, I will always be safe and nothing can  destroy the essence of my being, my spirit/soul.’ 

‘At all times, make an effort to think constructively. Know that in   truth the future holds only good and not evil and that even the last of   the things that presently threaten your world so darkly will pass by.   They too will soon be a thing of the past and forgotten. Thinking this   way protects you against attracting negative people and things into your   orbit. If another sorrow has to be endured by you, remind yourself  that  a sorrow can be like a rainy day when the light of the Sun  eventually  breaks through and a rainbow appears in all its glory. So it  is with  human life. Trust the love and goodness of the Great  Father/Mother to  send you nothing but good, that your loved ones are in  His/Her care and  that their love for them is infinitely greater than  your own.’

‘When you accept with patience and sweet surrender the tests and trials   that are inevitable on your predestined pathway through life, a light   and life-force flows into you that has the ability to make all things   new. You will then find that the circumstances in your life are   gradually smoothing themselves out and things are beginning to work more   harmoniously for you. This strengthens your conviction that beyond all   human efforts there is a power and a love that at all times is at work   behind the scenes of earthly life, endeavouring to bring peace and   happiness to God’s children of the Earth. 

‘Miracles are things earthly minds cannot comprehend, although in truth   they are merely the natural outworking of the Divine laws on the   physical aspects of life. These laws control and manipulate matter, but   they can only do this when the weaker human self steps to one side,   surrenders its will to the will of the Highest and allows them to   happen. This means overcoming your natural instinct for   self-preservation, which is part of the lower self’s nature, not of the   higher. 

‘The higher aspects of your being, your Christ nature, needs to take   charge and convince its small and frightened lower earthly counterpart   that all is well. Every one of its fears and apprehensions has to be   overcome. And when we say surrender your whole being to the Highest,   this does not mean you should enter into a state of apathy. True   surrender has its foundation in a strong soul certainty that all life   consists of miracles, that life itself is a miracle, and that miracles   and wonders are possible and can happen when the conditions are right.

‘In the Egyptian mysteries, there were ceremonies through which all   aspirants on the spiritual pathway had to pass. In the temples were   subterranean passages through which they had to walk. This is a   demonstration of the road all human beings have to travel in the process   of letting go of their fears and learning to trust. It describes every   human soul’s journey soul through the sadness and darkness of physical   life. A great many of us are presently walking this probationary path.   Take heart, we are all finding it hard when there are so many dark   corners and unexpected turns and we don’t have a clue of where we are   going. 

‘Higher ranking guides are in charge of us, your friends and helpers in   the spirit world, and even they sometimes confuse us in what they are   telling us. For all of us, there remains but one thing to do and we ask   you to apply this to every aspect of your present existence: ‘Keep on   keeping on with a song in your heart and rest safely in the knowledge   that your whole being is at all times and forever will be secure in   God’s keeping. This is true wherever you may yet have to walk in the   valley of the shadows and darkness of earthly life.’ 

‘You may sometimes think to yourself: ‘If only I could see the spirit   people, I am sure they would help me.’ Take comfort from knowing that   you are not meant to see or hear us. All you can do is walk – though   only apparently alone. The test of old has always been the same as it is   today, for as it was in the beginning it is now and forever shall be!   Therefore, whenever you are in need of our assistance, remind yourself   that because you cannot see us in your present evolutionary state, this   does not mean we are not there. We are always with you, doing our best   to help and guide you through the many ups and downs, tests and trials   of earthly life every human spirit and soul has to cope with. 

‘We are not allowed to do the work for you, because if we did you would   not grow in strength, wisdom and understanding. But when you ask for  it,  we can provide you with the courage you need to keep going in all  your  endeavours. Every test and trial that comes your way is an  initiation of  some kind that reveals to us the strength of your trust  and confidence  in God’s love, nothing else. As you walk the spiritual  pathway, confused  enough about the many twists and turns of the road,  others might be  projecting their own ulterior motives onto you and  misjudging you. 

‘You are probably also sad about the mistakes you made and troubled by   the problems and sorrows of your daily personal life. These things in   themselves are unlikely to be your first initiation altogether. And as   you walk along the pathway of initiations and pass through one portal   after another, you will encounter as many tests as it takes to make your   faith in God’s love unshakeable. Every initiation brings you a further   expansion of consciousness and a greater understanding of the nature  of  God and your own. The whole purpose of earthly life is that all  human  beings eventually surrender themselves to the love of the Great   Father/Mother of all life, the supreme Spirit, who is the giver of all   life.

‘It would be unrealistic as well as untrue to say that God only creates   good.  Everything that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation was   brought into being by the Great Architect and Designer, who is also   responsible for the laws of life. The main one is the law of love from   which the law of evolution branches out. Nothing is beyond or out of the   reach of the Creator’s will and power. As above, so below and like any   creative artists in your world has to do, the Divine creations at  first  appear in their crudest and most elementary form. From there they  slowly  become more beautiful and sophisticated in their constant  moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

‘In the case of humankind, in the course of  many lifetime each   participant slowly evolves from the basest expressions of their lower   earthly nature through to the unfoldment of their Christ nature. This   process eventually moves them onto ever higher and eventually the   highest levels of life. The more evolved you become yourself, the more   easily you can tell by looking at the behaviour of the people who share   your world with you, in which evolutionary phase of human development  on  the evolutionary spiral of life they are presently involved.

‘Each one of us, and that includes us in the world of light, has to   reach a state of absolute trust that God is good and life is good and   that whatever comes our way will always be for our highest good and   greatest joy and provide us with an ever increasing understanding of the   Great Father/Mother’s love. When that idea is so firmly planted in  your  consciousness that nothing can shake it any more and nothing can   obstruct your vision of the true purpose and meaning of life, only then   are you allowed to enter the land of light with shining eyes. 

‘Because on the inner level all life is one, everything affects   everything else in some way. In earthly life you are all influenced to a   degree by forces that at first seem to be beyond your control. They  are  the desires of your own lower earthly nature and with the passing  of  time each one of you must learn to take charge of and master them.  When  they have been shed, they form the mud at the bottom of the pond  that  feeds the lotus flower of your higher nature. You then no longer  look at  earthly life as a term of imprisonment, because you know that  whether  you are dwelling on the Earth or on the higher levels of life,  having  shed the things you no longer need, you are free. All human  souls in  earthly life eventually have to learn how to gain access to  and use  their very own innermost powers to achieve this kind of true  freedom.’ 
 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

*White Eagle On The Healing Work
*
*




*​ The following is the essence of a  message from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in Stella  Polaris October/November 2016 under the heading ‘The Gentle Brother’:  ‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to tune the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly minds into the frequency of  the Universal Christ. We would like you to become aware of how  important the efforts of every individual human being who is willing to  do their share of bringing peace and healing to all of humankind and its  world are.

‘A great deal of selfishness in earthly life is caused not as much by  wilfulness as thoughtlessness. But the more you advance on the spiritual  pathway of life, the more the need to analyse every individual thought,  word and action disappears. This is because once your heart has attuned  itself to the Highest, acting spontaneously in good, kind and loving  ways has become your natural way of acting and reacting. Whatever task  then comes before you, you do it with love in your heart and to the best  of your ability for God and the highest good and greatest joy of all  life. 

‘Spontaneous goodwill and thoughtfulness, spiritually correct behaviour  and perfect balance between the material and spiritual aspects of life,  that’s what each one of you in earthly is ultimately striving for. And  the more people come together and attune themselves to God’s infinite  love and the spirit of good, we, your siblings on the other side of the  veil of consciousness, can use your groups as channels through which the  goodness and kindness of the spirit realm increasingly flows. As  nothing is as infectious as these things, open your hearts and souls so  that the love of the Christ spirit can flow into those around you and  from there into the whole of your world.

‘Once the power of thought is understood, it can be used by anyone to   create a life that is filled with beauty and kindness, peace and   harmony. This is because whenever you practise right thinking to help   others by sending them constructive and positive thoughts only, the   Universal laws ensure that you receive more of the same in return. As   everything one of you sends forth has to be repaid, good thinking   therefore serves a double purpose.

‘The more of you are doing these things, the speedier your whole world  will be filling with the goodwill of Universal love. This kind of love  is no sickly sentiment but a potent force that is capable of raising  humankind from the darkness of ignorance about its true nature and  destiny into the light of consciously being aware of these things, as  well as the duties they entail. This is how all of you are slowly but  surely moving from experiencing the always brief and temporary realities  of earthly life into the eternal realm of your spirit nature and the  joys that are waiting for you there. 

‘All we can do is to give you broad outlines of the principles involved   and the foundations upon which you yourselves have to build your new   world. Knowing them empowers you to act as one of the pioneers and   servers of the Aquarian Age. Never forget that your present thoughts,   words and actions are vital building materials you will be using many   times over in future incarnations on different planes and planets. You   are not alone in your work. You may not be able to see us and not always   sense our presence because doing so would not be good for you. 

‘This is for the simple reason that it would prevent you from bringing   forth and developing your own inner strength and learning to trust your   own capabilities when you are working hand in hand with God and us. But   no matter what happens, rest assured that you never have been or will  be  on your own. Although you were not aware of it for a long time, for  as  long as you have been taking part in earthly life, you have always  been  holding on to the hand of your true brother/sister, the Universal   Christ, who blesses each one of you and us with His/Her presence.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
​ 
 From ‘The Power of Thought’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Transmutation Of Karma
*_
_




_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the  Gentle Brother’: ‘It is all too easy to judge the actions of others, but  endeavour to refrain from judgment. Because of your oneness on the  inner level, whenever you are condemning someone you are in truth doing  this to yourself. Strive to be tolerant and let flow from your heart the  gentle spirit of the master soul the Jesus legend portrayed. Jesus is a  symbolism for the archetypal Christ, your own Christ nature.

‘This  aspect of your being in all of you is the only one in the whole of  Creation who can save and redeem you and make you perfect. In this  context perfection means that all aspects of your being have healed into  one and are working together in perfect harmony, the way they are in  the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents. This blessed  state can only come about through everyone’s own efforts. The Jesus  legend depicts how highly evolved and perfected souls, of their own free  will, conduct their earthly lives by walking in the footsteps of the  gentle and loving Jesus. He is but one of the many symbols of the  Universal Christ which God and the Angels presented to humankind down  the ages through various religions of your world.

‘Forgive, dear  children of the Earth, forgive. Whatever is in your heart, whichever way  you may feel towards anyone, possibly with justification according to  the standards of earthly life, pray to forgive and follow the advice of  the Jesus legend’s Lord’s Prayer: ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we  forgive those who trespass against us.’ Forgiving those who hurt and  wounded you is the only way of releasing yourself from the karmic chains  and shackles that exist between you and the offender.  So long as you  sit in judgment over them and refuse to forgive, the Universal law of  cause and effect will time and again bring the same back to you. No-one  can escape the perfect justice of this law, which decrees: ‘As you give,  so you receive.’ This continues until one of you sends the other one  forgiveness from your heart and soul, you are releasing each other from  the bondage of your joint Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you  learn to think and act with love from the spiritual aspect of your  Christ nature. The Jesus story points the way. All of you are on the  Earth plane so that you may learn to live like a true Master who knows  nothing but compassion and kindness, gentleness and love. The Jesus  legend tells us that the Master looked deep into the souls of those who  were drawn to him. He saw their suffering, not merely that of the  present but of their whole evolutionary pathway. He saw their Karma and  how they themselves brought it about.

The Jesus story shows you  how you too, in the fullness of time when your own Christ nature has  sufficiently developed, are going react to people and life in general  with a heart that is filled with compassion and forgiveness. In your  daily encounters that can turn out to be very difficult. Yet, it is  worth persevering because as soon as the Divine forgiveness of your  higher nature fills your whole being, people are released and set free  with whom you could have been in karmic, i.e. emotional bondage over  many lifetimes. Because of this both of you have been nailed to the  cross of earthly suffering. That’s why we advise you to look beyond  people’s appearances into their hearts and souls. When you see there how  they are suffering, all you may want to do is love and forgive them.’
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Wings Of The Great White Eagle
*_
_*




*_
​To  this day, occasionally a confirmation of something I have recently been  writing about intuitively arrives in the form of a teaching from the  White Eagle group of spirit guides. This was the case with an article  that appeared in the February/March 2011 issue of ‘Stella Polaris’, the  bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge with the heading ‘One in  Thought – From an Inner Teaching by White Eagle’. The following is its  essence:

 ‘Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation. It has the power of creating good and bringing healing, but it  can also inflict pain and disease, disrupt and destroy. Your earthly  scientists are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending that  thought can do anything in your world and all others. Thought is the  root of all suffering and of wars, but at the same time it is  responsible for beauty and harmony, siblinghood and providing you with  everything you have ever longed for.

‘Knowing that thought is  creative, that’s why we, the group of spirit guides known as White  Eagle, always work with the creative power of thought and make every  effort to avoid negative and destructive thinking. You will have noticed  that our advice is always constructive and that we foresee the good  outcome of everything. This is by no means foolishly optimistic. It is  realistic because by seeing only good something of this nature is  created by our thoughts and thus helps to bring into being some more of  that which is good, right and desirable. There is no point in thinking  in terms of pessimism, destruction or death. They too are a inevitable  parts of the evolutionary process. In truth, however, everything that  exists anywhere in the whole of Creation consists of forever unfolding  and progressing life. Everything that happens anywhere is of God and  therefore intrinsically good.

‘To this day, many of those in  earthly life become so immersed with trivialities that they fail to  realise the power in which they have their being and that it was created  to assist humankind with its spiritual development. This is  particularly true for the power of thought. As a result, we in our world  observe a great deal of confusion in the thought forces. When we see  you, God’s beloved children of the Earth, enduring physical pain and  discomfort, and weariness of mind and body, spirit and soul, we want to  bring them the healing balm they need. In people’s present state that  can be exceedingly difficult. Yet, it is possible for people to find  perfect health and that is by training their thought patterns and  directing them into healthier channels, so that the healing rays from  the Highest levels of life, the Christ circle, can flow through them and  alleviate the suffering of many.

‘For a long time people on the  Earth believe that their thoughts are entirely their own and cannot be  known by anyone. There could be no graver mistake. There are two streams  of consciousness and thought in your world, a positive and a negative  one. Every thought that anyone thinks in your world joins the relevant  stream and so has the power to affect the whole of humankind. Because of  this it is impossible to be good, kind and loving and think such  thoughts without assisting the growth of good for your whole world.  Naturally, the same is true for unkind, negative and unloving thoughts.

‘Can  you see what a great responsibility each one of you is carrying? That’s  why wise ones radiate loving thoughts in someone’s direction,  independent of how much they may be tempted to criticise. This is not  difficult for those who are aware that everybody has the best as well as  the worst in them, is on the same evolutionary pathway and struggling  with their specific learning curve. Each has to make their own mistakes  and learn from them and is therefore in need of every bit of help that  anyone can provide. That’s why wise ones are happy to supply some by  sending a kind and understanding thought.

‘Each thought creates a  wave in the ether. Whenever you are thinking about a person, your  thoughts travel directly to them and take form. They hover around them  and wait until they are off guard. For as long as the recipient’s mind  is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, the intruder cannot  penetrate until the mind is less occupied, but then it jumps in. If you  are aware of what is happening to you, you can dismiss negative thoughts  or transmute them into a good and constructive ones. If the thought  that was sent was a good one, it will motivate the recipient to do  something good. Everybody in earthly life is continually receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly from the astral and mental planes where  the thought-forces are at work.

‘When you are suffering  physically, refuse to focus on and think of your suffering. Each time  someone is in pain and the thought enters their mind: ‘Oh, how I suffer!  I do feel bad!’, the negative thought powers around that person makes  the pain worse because they are increasing in strength, just the same as  the thought of that which is good and right and therefore of God, and  that the pain is part of their healing process, fills their whole being  with the healing rays of the Universal Christ’s spirit. If you apply  this knowledge wisely, in due course wonderful blessings will be coming  your way, and because on this pathway it is impossible to think merely  for yourself, not only for yourself but also for those around you.

‘The  wisdom and power of the Divine white healing magic is the same today as  it was yesterday, always has been and forever will be. The secret of  its magic consists of learning to control and use your thoughts wisely.  In due course you then develop into a Christed one in your own right who  has mastery over your thoughts and their power. For a long time, in  earthly life and whilst spending time in our world, everybody has  difficulties training their thoughts and thus gaining control over their  mental bodies. Frequently it is only after they have left their  physical bodies behind that people begin to understand, at first only  vaguely, that that the spirit realm is a world of thought.

‘Spiritual  masters are teaching us that, if we wish to tread the path of the  mysteries, we have to train ourselves to be precise and particular in  our thoughts, take good care of our surroundings, and do our best to  create harmony wherever we go. That’s the foundation on which all  spiritual life is built and of magical power every human being  eventually learns how to wield with the help of their thoughts. That’s  the only way the power of the white healing magic can be developed.

‘What  in earthly life is known as psychic gifts is merely a preliminary to  the opening of the higher spiritual gifts of the Christ spirit, who is  waiting to wake from its slumber in every human heart. In the fullness  of time, the Christ power will hold dominion over the Earth and draw the  people of all nations together into the siblinghood of the great family  of humankind. As this gradually comes to pass, the vibrations and the  physical conditions of the Earth are changing; they are becoming higher,  finer and more etherealised. Each one of you has the power to make  their contribution to the spiritual advancement of the whole of your  race and its world.

‘During the first part of their earthly  education each person exists as if they were existing in their own small  prison, so immersed are they in the task of earning their daily bread  and provide for food and clothing, housing and protection of their  physical body. Its ignorance of God’s true nature and their own and the  fear this brings with it that keeps them imprisoned for a long time. But  gradually the Christ spark within begins to stir from its slumber. The  further we penetrate into the Aquarian Age, the more the mental  vibrations of the thought power of the highest levels of life will be  stimulating humankind’s individual and collective higher mind. This is  because the Angelic hosts are drawing ever closer to humankind and  pouring their rays of truth and light into its consciousness. As time  goes by, you will notice how a great revival and stimulation of people’s  spiritual faculties is taking place. Materialism will gradually lose  its hold and there will be increasing evidence of the spiritual forces  at work in literature, music and science.

‘Influencing  humankind’s evolutionary progress in positive and constructive ways is  not difficult. The only thing you need to do is developing the ability  to think good thoughts by perceiving the good behind all situations and  in every human being. In addition to this wise ones constantly keep the  transmitter/receiver station of their earthly mind tuned into the  frequencies of the Highest intelligence, God and the Angels and Masters  around His/Her throne, so that the blessing and healing power of their  energies can flow through you into your world.

‘Even though on  the spiritual inner level of life there is no separation between  anything and all is one, everybody retains their individuality and we  are all related to each other like drops in the ocean. After all, that’s  what each one of us is in the vast ocean of life. This is how the whole  of Creation moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life as one great Cosmic siblinghood and that is the main secret of the  Divine healing white magic. When one of is healing, the whole of  Creation does the same. It is impossible to exist in splendid isolation.  Because of the inner oneness, whether someone is as yet aware of it or  not, everybody’s behaviour and thinking patterns are constantly  affecting the lives of millions. So take care that yours are the right  ones.

‘The eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, on whose mighty wings the whole of Creation  is flying. We, the groups of spirit guides and helpers, are part of its  vast messenger and distributing network. The Divine wisdom and knowledge  we are bringing are providing those who receive and understand them  with spiritual wings. Their ever increasing vision of the higher and  highest levels of life enables you to lift yourself and those around you  above the trouble and strife of their earthly existence and recognise  the high and holy purpose they serve. The simplest and yet most profound  teaching was given to you and your world in the Jesus legend with the  words: ‘Love one another. Love the Lord your God with all your heart and  soul, mind and body, and love your neighbour as you love yourself.’
 From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Light Of All Worlds
*_
_*




*_​ The Christ Star is the symbol of the  Universal Christ, the light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns. It is  the light of our world and all others and the Universal Christ is the  Grandmaster of all lodges of consciousness on the Earth plane, i.e.  philosophies, religions and belief systems. To this day they are  speaking to us, for example through the legend of the life of Jesus, the  Christed one. In the Native American tradition the eagle represents the  spirit and a lodge is a dwelling place such as a hogan, wigwam or  longhouse. The group living in such a place is also called a lodge. 

In my view, the names White Eagle and the White Eagle Lodge and what was  to become its mission were not chosen to represent one particular  personality in the world of spirit. It stands for a whole group of wise  ones through whom the Angels from the highest levels of life chose to  bring to our world fresh insights into and updates for the existing  spiritual knowledge. The Lodge was founded in 1936, three years before  the outbreak of World War II, at a time when the clouds of darkness,  destruction and death were gathering with increasing force over our poor  beleaguered world and there was a particularly great need for the light  of God’s wisdom. 

In the Lodge’s own words, the White Eagle guides once worked through the  spiritual mediumship of Grace Cooke for the purpose of helping our race  to find a better understanding of its true spiritual nature, so that  through this our love for all lifeforms that share our world with us  could grow. How well they have always succeeded in fulfilling this task.  However, the time for imparting fresh wisdom through spiritual  mediumship is over. No successor to continue Grace Cooke’s work has come  forth to this day, probably because this aspect of humankind’s  spiritual development has run its course and the role of spiritual  mediumship is changing.

It is every earthling’s birthright to eventually evolve into being its  own recipient of Divine wisdom and truth that flows intuitively into  their hearts and souls from the source of our being. When our earthly  self regularly tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its mind into  the frequencies of the highest levels of life, the Divine spark in our  heart and soul wakes from its slumber. That’s the beginning of its  transformation into the living God within, the wise one who really does  know the answer to all our questions.

The White Eagle teachings, the same as any other item of spiritual  knowledge that was ever given to our world by the Angels and Masters  around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, were never intended to be  set in concrete or hewn into stone. Spiritual knowledge is of a fluid  nature and is intended to enlarge and expand, as we and our world move  through various evolutionary cycles and with it our ability to  comprehend God’s sacred wisdom and truth increases. Keeping pace with  our race’s continued progress, groups of Angels and Masters, guides and  helpers have always been working in the background of life to gradually  guide us into a constantly improving understanding of God’s true nature  and our own, as well as our special relationship with the Divine. 

On the mighty wings of Its sacred wisdom and truth the Great White Eagle  wants to lift us all above the Earth plane and carry us onto ever  higher levels of awareness and understanding. Because of a better  perception of their present existence in the Cosmic context and the  presence of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers who are  constantly surrounding them, even the last one of God’s beloved children  of the Earth will eventually reach the developmental point when they  will no longer feel lost on the physical plane of life. 

Book knowledge and learning parrot fashion is well and good, but any  information that comes our way has to be integrated by us and that can  only happen through testing and trying it out for ourselves. Unless we  apply the spiritual knowledge we are finding along the pathway of our  lives to every one of our daily encounters, it will remain what it was  in the first place: book and head knowledge that has no spiritual value  whatever. Only through conscious application can it sink into our  consciousness and in this way become the spiritual property of our  eternal inner self. This is the only type of possession we take with us  into the world of spirit, when our time for departure from the physical  plane has come; no-one can ever take it from us. It accompanies us into  Eternity and will forever stand us in good stead, as it can be drawn  upon whenever the need for it arises.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Changing Role Of Spiritual Mediumship’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Triumph Of Good Over Evil*_

_*




*_
​‘All that is necessary for the triumph  of evil is that good men do nothing,’ said Edmund Burke 1729 - 1797,  Irish orator, philosopher and politician. How right he was, but at the  present stage of our race’s spiritual development being a good person is  no longer as simple as it was in Burke’s time. 

To this day people who really are good at heart, but as yet unawakened  to their true nature and the effect the Universal Laws have on all life  and lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation, may well respond to  terrorist actions by demanding that aircraft should be sent to bomb a  place. This is done in the hope that some of the terrorists will be  wiped out together with the unfortunate civilians who are getting in the  way of their thirst for revenge, men, women and children, young and old  alike. 

This aligns those who agree with such actions to the forces of darkness,  the same side the terrorists are on. These two parties between them are  creating ever more negative and destructive Karma for themselves, their  country and our whole world. Every bit of it adds to the great mass  that with the passing of time has already piled up and waiting to be  redeemed by each one of us individually and collectively all of us  together. Is that what YOU want? 

Good and awakened people, in contrast to those mentioned above, align  themselves to the forces of Light and tune into the White Healing Magic  of the Universe. They seek the help of the Universal Christ Spirit and  Its Angels and focus their whole being on the love and power of the  Highest Star and the Brightest Light, the Sun of all Suns, the Christ  Star. Wise ones project Its radiance into the hearts and souls of all  who are involved in any kind of conflict, on both sides of the fence.  They pray that the Divine seed in all human hearts stirs from its  slumber, so that the Christ child, promised since the days of yore, be  born in the realities of Earth life in all human hearts. Through this  even the last one of us will eventually become aware of their true  nature and the higher purpose and meaning of their earthly existence. 

Never forget that the Universe has granted all of us the gift of choice.  For the first time in the known history of humankind we are allowed to  have our say and make a conscious decision to which side of any ongoing  conflict we wish to belong. Freedom of choice is a right and we need to  become aware that every right automatically brings with it a duty, which  in this case means we must choose. Let’s take care to do so wisely.

The present situation in the Middle East is a test of everyone’s  spiritual maturity and the seriousness behind our intentions. It is our  chance to make a genuine contribution towards bringing a more peaceful  and beautiful world for all into being. And that is the very reason why  we are here at this special time of Mother Earth’s transformation that  brings us the transmutation of evil into good and darkness into light.  Let’s not waste any of its opportunities.

Peace be with all of us and our world.

Further Reading:
•    ‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’ 
•    ‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

* * *

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of three   items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds   of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in  every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but  within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can  only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a  mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change  something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into  the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves  because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst   within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening   in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved   arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your   own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The   desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and   resenting awakens in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much   for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day  by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly  affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s  law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​‘The whole of Creation contains two   aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is   good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is   known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.   God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in  Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad  alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in  the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and   anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the   powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest   Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to   start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence   of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.   The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability  to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being   successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There   are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of   the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and   perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is   part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.   Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests   and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by   the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The   Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and   transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your   development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance   of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result   tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The   suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar   with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its   slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see   someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily   share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they   are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and   assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the   healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:   ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,   suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.   These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding   of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving   concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from   within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the   Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your   lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with  the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world.  And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of  you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking  evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have  become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is  not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve  any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the   distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will   have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in   earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of   light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties   only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every   human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness   of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their   contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and   compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every   one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those   you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of   earthly life.

_*Good Or White Magic
*_
​‘Good or white magic is performed with   the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is   carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the   highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try   to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,   they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the   White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.   Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a   spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw   everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an   alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of   themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and   raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give   without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving   distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
 ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Magic And Black Magic
*_
_*



*_​God’s  nature and our own is one of duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and  feminine, highest and lowest, Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world  around us reflects these dualities and polarities. It is a realm of  ideas and every one of them has a lower and higher, positive and  negative aspect, and can be used for good or evil purposes. The choice  is ours which side we would like to align ourselves to. Learning about  the abuse of the idea of brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or  siblinghood, whilst in pursuit of power, has always been part of the  equipment used by every regime our world has ever seen, religious and  otherwise, at least during the history that is known to us. It is used  by the countries and organisations that to this day attempt – and in  many cases so far succeed –  to suppress the natural and God-given  rights and privileges of their siblings in the great family of  humankind.

The centuries old struggle between Christianity and  Islam has always been but one of the many expressions of this struggle.  Yet, even this can only continue for as long as the members of the  warring factions on both sides remain stuck in the past, unaware. of  their true nature and therefore failing to grasp the reason why they are  here. There is no doubt in my mind that this too will eventually have  run its course and disappear from our world. It will do so with the  passing of time when every one of the belief systems that still exists  in our world returns to their common spiritual roots, when people become  aware of their true nature and their relationship with the Divine. All  of us will then realise that in truth there is only one God to whom the  various religions have been praying in different ways. There could be no  better example for this than Sufism, the seed faith of Islam that comes  from the heart and teaches tolerance, love and respect for ourselves,  each other and all life. The Sufis are the Gnostics of the Islamic  world.

We are all in this wonderful school of life together, so  that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each other. For this  purpose some of us, at any given time, may find themselves at the giving  and others at the receiving end of every type of experience. Good, bad  and indifferent ones alike, each one is only there to teach us  something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe the lessons it  requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the awareness of its  true reality and the oneness with God.

The teacher/pupil  principle is also true for those who to this day are doing their utmost  to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of warmongering and  evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, all evil deeds  create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and are in fact  black magic practises. The sole purpose of these experiences is to help  us and our world to differentiate between darkness and light, good and  evil. The lessons of evil have to be absorbed as thoroughly by each one  of us as the ones of good. Only by each one of us personally wading  through the suffering that is created by evil can every individual soul  and the soul of our world reach the bottom of the pit of evil.

Not  until we have learnt our lesson and in our desperation at last turn to  God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, are they willing to show  us how to find the turning point of our development. In the end all  human souls through their own experiences have to reach the bottom of  the evolutionary spiral of life. Only then can they begin to move in an  upwards direction that consist of experiencing the polar opposite of  evil in the compassion, tolerance and kindness of Universal love, again  at the giving and the receiving end.

The zodiac with its opposing  signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s  evolutionary pathway through life. It is a spiral that first takes us  down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each  sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and  highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life  or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after  another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be  made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our  spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a  nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its  evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling.

And when the going  gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing  hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive  it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light.  When we respond in the right way to what the Highest are bringing us,  with the passing of time we evolve into ever more capable channels of  light who can act as lightbringers and healers for our whole world. We  become valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces, and when  they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic.  As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through  us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up  to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into  the energies of the higher stream of life.

That is how down the  ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but  surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue  until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been  dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light  into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when  finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same  positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more  reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own  development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a  valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living  not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of  our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one  of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards  and upwards. Every individual can do a great deal to help the highest  forces with their work of raising the vibrations of our whole planet and  all its inhabitants.

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we  know that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled  up the evolutionary spiral of life on its own. It is our task to draw  the attention of ever more of those around us to this facts, so they too  become aware of the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on our  race’s behalf behind the scenes of earthly life. When we make an effort  to think and act in positive and constructive ways only, we are living  as a good example that others may wish to follow. At the same time this  is a way of training our spiritual listening to the words of power and  love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting  ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

Finding  our way back into the conscious awareness on all levels of our being  that all life is one and that everything is in siblinghood and  relationship with everything else in the whole of Creation, including  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the whole purpose  of every soul’s earthly existence. This means shedding our sense of  separateness and returning into the conscious awareness of our wholeness  and at-one-ment with all life. That is the ultimate aim for all human  souls which gains us access to the realm of white magic. When we finally  are in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life and the love in  our heart for our Creator and all life has become great enough, all  power and life on the Earth and its surrounding spheres can use us. And  we shall then be able to make wise, respectful and sensible use of the  white magic.

 From ‘From Darkness Into Light’ 

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer
*_
​ _*Part One
*_





​ The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands. 
 From ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’  
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Prayer - *_*P*_*art Two
*_
_*




*_​ In the fullness of time each one of us  will be able to safely lift ourselves and those around us above the vale  of misery and tears of Earth life, with its boarded up horizons and its  narrow field of vision. We are here to learn to fly on the wings of the  spiritual wisdom and truth that is waiting to come to every heart and  soul directly from the Source, through the intervention of everyone’s  own inner guidance, the living God within. Every one of us in their own  right eventually reaches the developmental point when our own life’s  experiences have taught us that all our true needs will always be met,  without us having to ask for anything. 

The only thing we then want to do is lifting our siblings in the family  of humankind and our whole world and everything that shares it with us,  on the spiritual wings we have grown through the knowledge we have found  along the pathway of our life, into the radiance of the Christ Star in  the heartmind of God, praying for forgiveness and that healing and peace  may come to all of us at last.

The Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of  how we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully on the one we are communicating with.  When the Jesus story was given to our world we were not yet to know  that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend and a symbolism  for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo in the course of  their earthly education. 

For all awakened ones the time has come for praying with a deep inner  conviction that our words are not only heard, but that they have the  power to perform miracles, whenever one is genuinely required.  Possibilities are opening for those who know the right way of projecting  their thoughts and wishes into the Universe. Wise ones bear in mind  that on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, and that although each prayer comes from one of us  personally, it is also part of and affects the collective consciousness  of our race, as well as the whole of Creation. 

As far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always  allowed each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires.  But, now that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come  to terms with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that  everything must return to its source, including every one of our  thoughts, words and actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find  its way back to us. As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be  extra careful when we desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely,  there is every likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us  the glorious lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the  object(s) of our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways. 

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.    Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable. 

2.    Let go of all other thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious  mind to give you a break. Ask your Highest Self, the living God within,  for its guidance and protection and to show you how to make wise  decisions and requests only. Then call upon the Angels to draw close and  show you how to proceed. 

3.    Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world. 

4.    When you have made the connection and put your request forward, go  about your life as usual and rest safely in the knowledge that the  necessary changes will soon appear in your life. 

5.    Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you  or for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them. 

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it in selfish  ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our whole  world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is done  for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing with  it. 

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready to fulfil them  at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge the power and  wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish be granted only  if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined pathway within  it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as it is in  Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you worship Him/Her, and the  Angels who are serving around the throne of God, the Christ circle, for  providing that which you need and that it may be forthcoming in ways  that you cannot imagine with your limited earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John 14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and  the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.’ To this day  many believe that he was a historical figure, who once walked in our  midst and who one day will reappear in our world to save and redeem  those who are following him, while according to the church’s creeds, all  non-believers will go to hellfire and eternal damnation. Wise ones know  that the esoteric meaning behind the surface words of above quote is  NOT that the only ones who can get to the Father – whichever way the  Bible interprets this concept – are those who believe in the existence  of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s churches to declare their following  for him. 

The only way of getting in touch with and becoming one again with the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal  Christ, for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death. 

Believing that every word of this tale is true and should be understood  literally never could assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary  spiral of life. Quite the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature  have for a long provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s  conscious reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for  keeping us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our  Source, as this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian  Age and that for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with the highest levels of life there is no need  to be afraid of anything. Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her  throne are all love. And because we are part of God, whether we are as  yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of us has always been  enfolded and nurtured by the love of God’s heart, from which our spirit  once emerged. As soon as we start looking for God everywhere and  especially in the people around us, in whom the God part is often  difficult to see, with the right kind of approach by us it may be  possible to kindle their inner light and love, so that the living God  within them becomes more visible. 

The following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the  White Eagle publication ‘The Still Voice’. This excellent little book  contains many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the Highest:  ‘There are many methods of healing but only one true source from which  all healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation and origin  of all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ Spirit in the  form of the Christ Star. It is the Greatest Light and the Highest Star  of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who truly call. No  request for Its help goes unanswered, because true prayers set up a  vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts straight to the  Source of their being. And if you are seeking healing, the ministering  Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes from anyone who humbly kneels before our  Creator on the highest levels of life. This needs to be done in total  surrender of your will to the will of God. Asking for Its guidance and  protection, pray: ‘Thy will be done on the Earth as it is in Heaven. Thy  will be done in my physical body. Thy will be done in my whole being.’  There is no need to hesitate, as God’s will is always for something  good. Rest assured that it is God’s will that the body of each one of  His/Her children of the Earth should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole  with all parts integrated and functioning harmoniously as one, so that  the beauty and splendour of your earthly existence can be enjoyed  instead of suffering from its miseries and tears.

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit world pray that your hearts  and minds may be filled with the love and wisdom of the Great Mother,  who is guiding you into the state of being that is right for you now.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Symbolism Of The Cross
*_
​ _*




*_​The cross is one of the most ancient symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that preceded it. The cross’s vertical bar stands for the God’s Will, as it reaches down from Heaven to Earth. The horizontal one is the symbol of humankind’s will for as long as it crosses the Will of God and struggles against it. When the two bars at last have been taken apart and are lying peacefully side by side and working harmoniously together, there is no more cross and there is PEACE!

In its original sense it never stood for death and crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It is intended to convey the idea that the human spirit with the assistance of its Highest Self is capable of overcoming and rising above everything that happens on the physical plane. The cross contains the message that until all human spirits and souls in their earthly existence, have imbibed their lessons in the course of many lifetimes. Until they have become sufficiently evolved, they have to remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness of earthly life. 

There is no point in fighting against any of this because the material and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is essential for our individual and collective evolutionary development. That’s why it is compulsory and unavoidable for all of us. The best we can do is go with the flow and submit ourselves willingly to whatever presents itself to us. This brings us much more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them.

In due course this gradually brings us back into the conscious loving union with God and the Universe we are all on the Earth to seek. Any knowledge we discover along the way is meant to be shared with our earthly siblings. With our loving support they too will eventually be able to grasp the special meaning of the evolutionary phase we and our whole world are presently moving through. For those who are ready to receive the seeds we are sowing they will fall on fertile ground and germinate. By helping to see their problems in a different light we can assist their ascent above the physical plane. It would be unreasonable to expect an immediate ending of someone’s suffering straight away, but through a fresh understanding it can at least be alleviated. An increasing awareness of what this life is all about and what is at stake can and indeed frequently does bring a spontaneous measure of relief, comfort and healing. 

Misunderstood for a very long time, the legend of the Master Jesus has tried to bring us new hope by showing us how, like the Master, every human spirit and soul will eventually be capable of withdrawing from the suffering of its physical body. We all have the power within to lift ourselves on the wings of our Highest, God or Spiritual Self, above all earthly difficulties. The underlying esoteric meaning of the events of Easter always have been a hidden allegory to reveal to us how each one of us will eventually reach the evolutionary point of viewing our present existence from an ever higher perspective. 

This empowers us to watch all its proceedings in the right light and with the necessary detachment. Each one of us is required to walk in the Master’s footsteps and deal with things the way he did. In my view, this is only possible when one perceives the troubles of our present existence in the above described manner. Instead of allowing ourselves being tortured and crucified by the trials and tribulations of this plane, we then become capable of dealing with them ever more objectively and dispassionately. The more one recognises them as personal and collective evolutionary lessons and passing phases of our earthly existence, the more this comes about quite naturally. 

It seems to me that many of the happenings in our world, which all too easily can be perceived as people’s pure and utter selfishness, are but outer manifestations of the inner yearning of the soul of our whole world to find healing and peace. Deeply embedded in every individual soul and also in the collective is the sacred knowledge of humankind’s homecoming into its true nature and the togetherness and oneness with God and all life. Bearing this in mind, are all the struggles we presently observe around us in truth pleas that the home coming process into our true nature should be speeded up by those in charge of us on the highest levels of life?

During this difficult evolutionary phase it is hardly surprising that times are frequently difficult for all of us and that the mettle of so many is being tested and tried, almost to breaking point. So, with feet planted firmly on the ground, hearts and minds steadily focused on the highest level of life, in our role as aspiring light workers let’s keep our eyes firmly fixed on the spiritual background of this life, so it can reveal to us ever more of the truth about the higher and highest purpose and meaning not only of our present existence, but of the way all life truly functions. 

Astrology can help us gain a better understanding of the many obstacles all of us are presently encountering on our journey back home into the full conscious awareness of our true nature. Never forget that Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus, in that order. Saturn here acts as the gatekeeper for the Aquarian age. Therefore, it is hardly surprising that so many of us are struggling and that on many different levels of our being. In the course of teaching us self-discipline, Saturn tests and tries us to the utmost of our endurance. Until self-mastery has been achieved none of us will be released into the greater spiritual freedom of the Aquarian age. 

 Recommended Reading:
• ‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’

From ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Or What Is God? 
*_
​ _*




*_​ God to me means the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit  of the Universal Christ, who is the Great Light and light of all lights,  the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above us. The masculine  aspect of the Divine is God the Father, the will and power of the  Universal intelligence. This is the source from which pure creative  ideas in thought form are incessantly pouring forth into all life. Its  feminine counterpart is the Goddess, the wisdom and love aspect of the  Holy Trinity. She receives these impulses and decides which ones are  worthy of coming into manifestation, where and when, so that they can  begin to grow, shaped and formed in the realities of the many different  worlds that constitute the whole of God’s Creation. This includes those  that are presently visible to human eyes and others on different levels  of life, which for us up to now have to remain invisible. 

The Divine spirit, the same as ours, is eternal and immortal. It always  has been without beginning or end. It is omnipresent, omniscient and  omni-potent. The law of life is love and evolution. All beings are  created and born of love and destined to keep on evolving and growing  forever. Nothing in the whole of Creation, on all its levels, will  always continue to evolve, expand and grow through the knowledge that is  constantly gathered by every one of its parts and that includes you and  me. New and ever deeper insights and discoveries into this, that and  the other will always be made by someone somewhere. Each soul must come  to terms with this and accept that for this reason there will never be  absolute truth. 

So, what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it?  Because of the precious gift of freedom of choice each one of us is  allowed to decide what we can and wish to take on board as our truth.  Yet, every right also brings responsibilities with it and any newly  found knowledge puts the onus on us for choosing wisely. Any knowledge  one of us gathers, of which our inner guidance says that it is true, is  meant to be shared with those around us and then used for making our  world a better place for everything in it, so that all lifeforms  together evolve and grow. Therefore, whenever you are reading or  listening to anything, make a habit of paying attention to the responses  that rise from the world of your feelings into your heart. Listen  attentively, as this is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher,  your intuition, communicating with you. It will never let you down or  lie to you, so learn to follow it in all things.

Because there are numerous gullible people in our world and just as many  who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful and refuse to take  anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Everything that  enters our awareness in some way flows into our consciousness and we  ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. To establish whether the  information before you has any validity for you, you yourself have to  test and try it. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide  whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you,  whoever this may be. Naturally, this is also valid for my writings. It  has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for anyone what to believe  and what not. In any case, being aware that there is no absolute truth,  who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state this, that or  the other is the ultimate truth and therefore valid for everybody? 

Those who are familiar with my work know that I go to great lengths to  point out the necessity for choosing carefully what we accept as our  truth. Never follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no  matter how high and holy the person or institution may seem on the  surface of things. Even though the information you are receiving from  such sources may have been true when it first appeared in our world, by  now it could be outdated and further insights may be waiting to be  given, possibly through you. If something you hear or read does not feel  right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to you. 

Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or reflecting on any  points that sound doubtful to you. Then put the matter to one side and  wait to see whether what insights may come to you intuitively. When they  do, do not forget to share them with those around you. In this way we  shall eventually all become channels of Divine wisdom and truth, who are  capable of acting as bringers of light to our world. This needs to  continue until every last shred of the dark clouds of ignorance,  consisting of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, which to this  day hang over and fill the consciousness of our race, have been  dispersed and peace has at last come to us and our world.

As new ideas and fresh insights are constantly flowing into my existing  writings from my inner guru, my work is living proof of how, as one  learns to live ever more intuitively, there is no danger of getting  stuck in outdated beliefs. When the voice of the living God within  constantly provides you with opportunities for checking the truth of  what it has to say, you gradually learn to trust that it really does  know the answer to all your questions and what is good and right for you  in any given moment. The more this higher part of our nature takes  over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from other  sources. There comes the moment when one realises that the need for it  has faded away completely. In my view, this is the greatest advantage of  being taught by our inner guru. As valuable tools as some books to this  day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not hard to  see that the time will come on the Earth plane when they will no longer  be required, because we are all being taught by our intuition, the long  awaited new World Teacher. 

Shortly after finishing my reflections on ‘The Truth about Truth’, I  found my notes confirmed by the Lebanese/American mystic, poet and  writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931. In ‘Kahlil the Heretic’ he wrote: ‘The  true light is that which emanates from within humankind. It reveals the  secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with  life. Truth is like the stars. It does not appear except from behind the  obscurity of the night [the darkness of ignorance]. Truth is like all  beautiful things in the world. It does not disclose its desirability  except to those who first feel [and have suffered at the hands of]  falsehood. Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our  everyday life and share with people the same kind of happiness [so that  they may find it, too]. . . This is the truth I have learnt from the  teachings of the Nazarene.’ 

The Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC, saw the matter as follows:  ‘To say of what is, that it is – and of what is not, that it is not.  That [to me] is speaking the truth.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’

From ‘Myths and Legends For The Aquarian Age’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Is There A God?*_






​From ‘The Treasured Writings of Kahlil Gibran – Kahlil the Heretic’ comes the following: _‘What  is this mystery that plays so great a part in our lives? What is this  Law that drives us into a rough road and stops us just before we reach  the face of the Sun, where we might rejoice? What is this power that  elevates our spirits until we reach the mountain top, smiling and  glorying, and suddenly casts us to the depths of the valley, weeping and  suffering? What is this life that embraces us like a lover one day, and  fights us like an enemy the next?’ _

Where does one sensibly start the exploration of such a vast theme?  Maybe by first asking ourselves the most fundamental question of all,  which has to be: ‘Is there a God?’ What do you think? After all that has  happened and still is going on in our world, could there possibly be  one? And should the answer be ‘yes’ and if our God is a loving one – as  we are being told – why does He allow our world to be so full of pain,  suffering, and inequalities?’ Great parts of humankind, to this day,  have such a limited perception of the Eternal that they have  difficulties grasping that there is a great deal between Heaven and  Earth that has yet to be discovered by humankind. 

Finding out who or what God is and who we are is part of the freedom of  the Aquarian Age. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and I see the  matter as follows: Yes, I do not only merely believe, I know that there  is a God – to be more precise – a Creator. This is because I intuitively  feel and that it simply cannot be any other way. Yet, I wouldn’t dream  of categorically stating that this is the case. To me, like all great  ideas, it’s very simple really. How could there be a Creation without a  Creator? It’s got to have been created by something or someone. In my  view, the answers to our questions of a spiritual nature depend on our  own perception and level of awareness. In particular this applies to how  and what we imagine God to be. Is it a being or is it the all-pervading  energy that manifests itself in humankind not only as that which is  good and right and holy, but also the lowest and most evil? The part of  God all human beings on the Earth plane are ultimately striving to bring  forth expresses itself in the tolerance and love we feel and the  kindness we give to each other, without expecting anything in return. 

Many have difficulties coming to terms with the fact that God is in  everything and therefore in the best as well as the worst that is in us  and our world. That which is discordant and ugly, crude and barbaric is  the lower unevolved aspect which, with the passing of time, is sure to  evolve into something that is good and right, beautiful and perfect.  This is as much true in us as in everything else in the whole of  Creation. And this must be motivated Werner Heisenberg, 1901-1976,  German theoretical physicist and one of the key pioneers of quantum  mechanics to write: ‘The first gulp from the glass of natural sciences  will turn you into an atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is  waiting for you.’ There comes the point when one realises that all human  scientific efforts can only ever be mere attempts at fathoming out and  emulating the spiritual scientific laws of God.

All of us have a different perception * of ourselves, our world and God.  Each has only one window into these aspects and that is their own. We  alone can and indeed have to decide what the Divine as well as  everything else means to us. To my mind, different ways of looking at  the same issues with which humankind has been wrestling since time  immemorial, do not render any of the conclusions someone came to wrong  or in some way inferior to another. If something has been and to this  day is purposely misleading, this undoubtedly too is happening in  keeping with the help and will of God and the Angels, so that we should  learn to appreciate and value the truth, when it eventually comes to us,  as it will when the time is right. Without the support of God and the  Angels nothing can take place anywhere. And that applies as much to the  various belief systems of our world as it does to the different types of  astrology, like Aztec, Chinese, Karmic, Mayan and Vedic astrology. 

I see us all as tiny particles of a vast whole and believe that the  functioning of one of us is as important as that of all the others for  the wellbeing of race and our world. Every single one of us is rare and  precious in the eyes of the One who created us. And whatever we imagine  this being to be, even the greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we  and our world cannot have appeared out of nowhere. I believe that there  is a Great Plan of life and that no matter what happens on the Earth  plane, we and our world are safe. God alone – and by this I mean the  Great Universal Force, Father/Mother of all life – knows the plan and  holds the reigns of our world and all worlds firmly in His/Her loving  hands. 

For the sake of the patriarchy with its all-male Divinity, we still had  to be told by the Jesus legend’s Matthew 24:34-36: ‘Even Heaven and  Earth will pass away, yet my words shall not pass away. Concerning the  hour and the day when this will happen, no-one knows, not even the  Angels of Heaven, but the Father alone.’ But now we are allowed to know  that the Angels are the executors of the God’s great plan of life and  they do know that this time NOW. Heaven and Earth are not literally  passing away, merely the understanding of what kind of purpose they are  fulfilling for the spiritual development of our race.

In my view, there is nothing wrong with us and our world. Each one of us  was created in keeping with an idea that exists in the mind of the  Great Father of all life of the prototype of a perfect human being. This  means someone in whom all aspects of its nature are functioning  together harmoniously and peacefully the way they are doing in God. We  are not some kind of messy random appearance or cosmic joke. Each one of  us has been carefully placed in earthly life so that we may learn to  love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that  is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants us to be. 

The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC,  wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect the  Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, they are merely  particles of it.’ To help us bring forth this perfection from within,  all that is required from us is that we should act in kind and loving  ways and always give of our best. Through this constant striving the  Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the very core of our being  into the outer self, until it has finally taken over our whole being and  we have become a Christed one in our own right.One thing is sure, as you and I will  soon explore together, our life and all life is something much more  beautiful and profound, as well as a great deal less complicated than  any of us could ever have thought possible. Where does one start to  explain? Best of all probably through an affirmation that the core of  all being, including humankind’s, is spirit. We are here to find a new  understanding of ourselves and to re-discover that first and foremost we  are spirit. Over many lifetimes, each one of us has learnt and grown  through gathering their own experiences of life in physicality. Through  this, each individual and also our world developed a soul. Our own soul  is part of the soul of our world; this in turn is part of the soul of  the whole of Creation. Every human being is constantly feeding into it  the memories of the learning that is gleaned from each experience, no  matter how small or great it may be. 

At the beginning of the Aquarian Age we  are discovering a new type of religion that is no longer purely of the  mind, but rises to the surface of our conscious awareness from the wise  one or living God within who, for a long time merely in seed form,  dwells in every human being’s heart. The best definition of the  religions that to this day exist in our world that’s come my way to date  was in a place where I would have least expected it, namely in Joanna  Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is the main character of  this tale. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers  him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the  priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the  Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I  may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am  not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your  colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this  frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers?  Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an  awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a  fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive  ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a  concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to  offer me?’ 

God is hard to describe in mere earthly terms, but I will try. To me,  God is something infinitely more sacred and holy, a power much greater,  higher and more enlightened that is radiant with the true meaning of  light, compassion and love than the teachings of the old religions of  our world could ever convey. With their lack of understanding for the  true purpose and meaning of Earth life and the esoteric background of  their own teachings, all too frequently the Ancient Teachings, which  messengers from the higher and highest levels of life from time to time  brought to humankind, were misunderstood and misrepresented. Sometimes  this happened – as it does in many places to this day – intentionally  for the purpose of manipulating the masses into obedience and submission  to satisfy the lust for power of those in charge. In many such  distortions were necessary because that was all our race could  comprehend at the time when a new part of God’s wisdom and truth was  given to our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

From ‘What Is Truth?’  

* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Galilee Song
*_​ _*




*_​ Deep within my heart I sense
My inner guidance whispering to me.
Thoughts like ‘Why don’t I try this, that or the other?’
Enter my mind and I intuitively know that it’s
The small still voice of my Highest Self
Calling me to follow
The highest Star and the Greatest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Universal Christ.
It wants me to walk away 
From the gloom and doom of earthly life
With its false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Lying and cheating, corruption and deceptions
Into the Great Mother’s realm where nothing but
Love and peace, wisdom and truth reign.

She and Her Angels are the source of 
The fresh spiritual knowledge 
That’s flowing ever more powerfully into 
Hearts and minds of humankind.
It provides us with new levels of understanding
That opens the doors of our innermost being,
So that the spirit of the Aquarian Age can enter.
It’s a new kind of rain that has the power
Of cleansing and purifying and through
This healing us and our world.

In this process long outdated thinking and behaviour patterns
Are shed, especially our fears that for so long kept us
Trapped in the prisons of our earthly minds.
The light we are receiving is the knowledge
That is designed to restore our race’s faith 
In the basic goodness of life.
So let’s give thanks and praise for 
For the golden nuggets of wisdom and truth 
That for quite some time have been flowing into our world.
Through perceiving us and our world in a different light
We change the spiritual desert of our earthly existence
And transmute it into a green and flowering oasis.

Let’s leave the ocean of earthly life behind 
And row the boat of our lives into the safe waters
Of the spirit realms, humankind’s true home. 
Setting off from the shores we know so well
We need to look into the deepest innermost parts of our being
And search for how we can best follow and serve 
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ Spirit.

You are our true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress.
How good it is to know that You 
Never were a mystical figure sitting
On a throne somewhere ‘out there’,
Not caring and being interested 
In the wellbeing of us and our world. 
Knowing that You are with us and part of us,
Always have been and forever will be,
How can anyone not love and trust You
With all their heart and soul?
All honour, glory and praise to You.

Frank Andersen 
Adapted for our time
By Aquarius
​ There is nothing to fear when our inner  guidance tells us that something is right and our heart tells us that it  is safe to follow its direction, because it comes to us from the Angels  around the throne of God, the Christ circle. Apart from attending to  the task in hand to the best of our abilities, the only that’s required  from is giving thanks and praise to the Great Father/Mother of all life.  The power and glory of their love and light then wrap themselves around  us like a protective cloak in which we are sheltered and safe. 

When we know that, even though in earthly terms our planet is still be a  lonely, cold and dark place, behind the outer appearances the warmth  and love of the eternal Sun are shining. It’s good to know that every  small effort of any of us is a valuable contribution towards the  dispersing of the spiritual mists that to this day are surrounding our  world. That’s how slowly but surely the warming rays of the Sun beyond  the Sun and the gentle rain of new spiritual knowledge are bringing an  increased understanding of the purpose and meaning of our existence.  They are constantly working on removing the last remnants of humankind’s  ignorance. In the not too distant future this is going to bring about a  new spring in the evolutionary development of our world. When it has  arrived at last, all Mother Earth’s kingdoms will be singing to praise  the glory of the Great Father/Mother of all life’s love, wisdom and  truth. 
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Dona Nobis Pacem’
J.S. Bach

​ From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'
*
_*The Religion Of The New Age
*_






​My dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always. 

The more your perception of life changes and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light. Being responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Boundaries
*_
​ _*



*_

The more we perceive 
God’s presence in everything,
In us, the same as in anyone else.
Every animal, plant and tree,
Mountain and river,
The whole of Mother Earth
And even the Sun, Moon and Stars
The more we realise that 
All of them are part of us.

The inner life has no boundaries 
And the Universe is in us. 
We ourselves are the Universe.
On the inner level all is one and 
People and things are part of us and not separate.
In the light of this knowledge
We realise that truly there is nothing to fear.
The more God’s love fills our whole being,
There is no more room for negative feelings 
Like greed, jealousy and hatred, 
Separateness and alienation,
Which in the past were the cause of fear.

Because our inner guidance is helping us 
To discern truths from untruths,
We know that this is true,
And that in reality every person we meet
Is one with us and when viewed from
The highest point of our consciousness,
Together we are dwelling in each other’s bodies.
Realising this feelings of love and compassion 
For all life rise spontaneously from 
The very depths of our own being.
With this peace comes to us and our world.

Genpo Sensei
Japanese Zen Monk
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’​ 
From ‘Joy And Sorrow’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Living God Within
*_
​ _*



*_

If you search for me at Christmas,
Look towards the Highest Star.
You won’t find me in Bethlehem,
But right where you are.

You may not be aware of me
Amid the celebrations.
Look towards the Highest realms,
Beyond all earthly decorations.

But if you take a moment
Away from your things to do
And listen to your heart, you’ll find
I’m waiting there for you.

You’re the one I want to be with,
You’re the reason that I came,
And you’ll find me in the stillness
Where I’m whispering your name.

I am the small still voice of your conscience,
Your inner guidance, the living God within,
Who knows the answers to all your questions
And will never lead you into sin.

Lori Ciccanti
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When A Child Is Born
*_​ 




​ _A ray of hope flickers through the sky,
A tiny star lights up, way up high.
All across the land dawns a brand new morn’.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

A silent wish sails the seven seas. 
The winds of change whisper in the trees,
And the walls of doubt crumble fast and torn.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

A rosy hue settles all around.
You’ve got the feel you’re on solid ground.
For a spell or two no-one seems forlorn.
This comes to pass, when a child is born.

And all this happens, because the world is waiting,
Waiting for one child. Black, white, yellow? 
No-one knows.
But a child that’ll grow up and change tears to laughter,
Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone’s neighbour
And misery and suffering will be words
That will be forgotten forever.

It’s all a dream and illusion now,
It must come true, sometime soon somehow.
All across the land dawns a brand-new morn’.
This comes to pass, when a child is born._

F. Jay
​ To my mind, this song is about every  human spirit and soul who is re-entering earthly life to partake in  another spell of learning and growing from the experiences and  opportunities that are only on offer in this world. That’s why I suggest  a small change from: ‘This comes to pass, when a child is born,’ to:  ‘This comes to pass, each time a child is born.’

I believe that the long promised child our world has been waiting for  never meant another appearance of the Master Jesus. God and the Angels  created him as a symbol for the higher Christ or God nature of every  human being and for wise higher reasons presented him to us in the form  of a new legend. Every one of Jesus tale’s participants only ever  existed as a thoughtform that in due course, when it has served its  purpose, will gradually be removed from the consciousness of our world. 

Whenever a new spirit is first released into earthly life, a spark of  the Christ Spirit is deeply implanted in its heart and soul where it  slumbers during the initial stage of our earthly development. This part  of our being – independent of what phase of development we have reached  at that moment – receives the special blessing of an especially powerful  outpouring of the Christ love that flows into everything in our world  at Christmas from the Highest levels of life. The second coming of the  Christ is a metaphor for this process which eventually takes places in  each individual soul and simultaneously the collective soul of our whole  world. 

Eventually there comes the moment when our own Christ characteristics  begin to unfold. With this the desires of the small earthly self  gradually shrink into the background of our consciousness until they  have gone from us completely. This process, however, does not change  anyone into a reincarnation of Jesus, for the simple reason that he  never existed in earthly life. The best any one of us can do is walk in  the footsteps of a spiritual Master as depicted in the Jesus legend.  There is nothing wrong and everything right with following the Master’s  example and striving to be as good and kind, tolerant and loving to  everybody the way the story describes him. Yet, we shall always remain  the same individual being with the earthly personality that could have  taken us thousands of lifetimes to develop. 

The newly born in the manger is an allegory for the first stirrings of  the Divine characteristics. During the whole of everyone’s evolutionary  odyssey from fool to wise one, sinner to saint, they have always been  waiting to come alive. The realisation that, when the time is right,  this happens for everybody adds a whole new dimension to our present  existence. When they are at last capable of grasping this, even the  least devout ones among us are likely to humbly bend their knees with  love and devotion before the Holy child in everybody, including  themselves, and its true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘The Miracle Of Birth’
​ 
 From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Message 2018

The Birth Of The True Christ Child
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of several  teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides I found in the  Lodge’s calendar November/December 2018: ‘If you find yourself quietly  working in the background of earthly life, even the smallest effort any  one of you makes to transform your world into a more peaceful place is  greatly appreciated by the Highest Forces of life. You are much needed  for the vital work of projecting the blessing and healing power of the  Christ Star’s light into the darkest spiritual corners of your world. 

‘Each one of you is like a small lamp, which God and the Angels for some  time have been lighting in increasing numbers of human hearts. They are  very much in need of your help because the flame of your loving service  is a particularly clear and steady one. This is of immense value for  the Angel’s mission of healing you, individually and collectively, and  helping your race to become aware of the special place it occupies in  the great family and siblinghood of all life.

‘To this day the Jesus legend tells you: ‘Blessed are the peacemakers.  Their work shows that they are worthy of being called God’s children of  the Earth.’ Those who have become aware of their true nature and whose  inner eyes are open, have no difficulties grasping why the higher  esoteric meaning of the Jesus tale had to remain hidden behind its  surface words for such a long time. They appreciate that the story was  specifically designed in this manner by God and the Angels because its  wealth of symbolisms should not be revealed too early. 

‘From the beginning of humankind’s existence in earthly life, God’s  great plan of life decreed that the truth about this legend should  gradually be disclosed when the time and energies are right. This is  what they are now and that’s why ever more of you understand that the  ultimate aim of every human being in earthly life is an exceedingly high  and holy one. By the end of their earthly education each one of them  will have evolved into a Christed one, a healer and peacemaker of your  world, and a young God in the making. Being aware of it, do whatever you  can to create as peaceful conditions as possible in your heart and  around you, wherever you may find yourself placed by the lessons of your  life. And do not overlook that, no matter how simple your daily work  may appear to you, that you are still providing loving service to the  One.

‘The message of the Angels is one of wisdom and love; it is the same  today as it always has been. From the beginning of humankind’s earthly  existence, God and the Angels inspired the writing of tales and legends  that slowly but surely took humankind closer to the glad tidings of the  greatest joy of all: its spiritual rebirth and that of your whole world.  The great plan provides that this should happen in the fullness of  time, but that until the time and energies would be right, the knowledge  that symbolisms and metaphors for the spiritual guidance of humankind  are hidden behind the surface words of the stories should remain  undisclosed. 

‘Now that the Age of Aquarius has been with you for some time, the  esoteric higher meaning of the birth of the Christ child in a manger in  Bethlehem can be told. The child is a symbolism for the Divine spark  that eventually begins to stir in every human heart and the Christ  spirit is born into earthly life. The manger represents the human heart,  the most humble place on Earth. Bethlehem and God’s chosen people  stands for the whole of humankind. You can observe all around you how in  ever more human hearts the spark is waking up and Christ children are  being born.

‘Whenever one of you during your meditations, prayers and quiet  reflections turns to God and the Angels and us, your spirit guides and  helpers, to ask for our assistance, your earthly mind tunes itself into  the frequencies of our levels of life. And that makes it possible for  our blessing and healing energies to flow through you into everything  that shares the Earth with you. Each time this happens, the Heavens  rejoice and sing: ‘Hallelujah.’ Your whole world’s inner spiritual level  responds with: ‘Praise be to God in the Highest and peace and goodwill  to Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.’

‘Extra special greetings and blessings from God and the Angels are going  to those who are working hard on overcoming their addictive behaviour  patterns of any kind. Their message for you is: ‘Never give up. Keep on  keeping on. We are with you and around you at all times. More than that:  we are part of you. Yet, unless you ask for our help we cannot give it  to you. Such is the law of the Universe, God’s law. But as soon as you  reach out for us, we gladly provide you with the courage and strength  you need for conquering and rising above the drives and urges of your  lower earthly nature.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’


From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be
*
​ 





​ The Angels and Masters in the 
Spiritual background of earthly life
Are in charge of us and our world. 
They are the voice of the Great Father/Mother
And of my conscience. 
Whenever I’m in trouble, 
Their wisdom and love speak to me: 
‘Be still, My child,
There’s a reason for everything
And answers to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you  intuitively
How to respond.
Just let it be.

In my deepest, darkest hours 
This voice whispers: ‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise this presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For their guidance and protection
Which will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out that
That God is as much part of us as we are of God,
That no-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right way of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
Follow their advice 
And let it be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

That’s how in any difficult situation
Divine love and wisdom can soon take over.
And I hear my inner guidance whispering:  
‘Look for the lesson, be patient, My child.
Allow yourself to be and rest safely in the knowledge
That the answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly existence as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On spirit/soul’s long evolutionary journey.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​ ‘Being part of and at one with the Great  Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as  familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is  the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows  the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to  protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been  with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.  And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We  speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and  develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The  Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her  many symbols.’

 Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

From ‘Don’t Give Up’
 
* * *


​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Santa’s Retirement
*_
_*




*_​Once upon a time around Christmas, Santa  noticed that his toy making elves were beginning to show their age by  working much slower than they used to. Besides it seemed that not many  children on Earth wanted the toys his helpers had always been so good at  making. Computers and mobiles phones were much preferred these days.  Apart from that, apprentices could not be found anywhere because the  younger generations of elves were no longer interested in following in  the footsteps of their elders. They preferred watching earthlings with  their computer games. 

When on top of all that, Mrs. Claus told Santa that her mother was  coming to stay with them over Christmas, for the first time he  experienced pre-Christmas stress. Well, never mind, he thought, I’ll  have a look at how the reindeer are preparing themselves for the great  night. Alas, they too had got too long in the tooth and lost their  appetite for flying through the air, carried by the magic of Christmas,  and pulling the heavy sledge with Santa and his toys. Here too  replacements were hard to find because the young reindeer were more  interested in moving around freely on their own. Some of them had  already run away, the good Heavens alone know where to.

So the old man went to start loading his sleigh. Unfortunately, one of  the floorboards had cracked and his toy bag fell through the hole  scattering its contents far and wide on the ground below. That was the  last straw that broke the proverbial camel’s back. Santa felt he could  not cope with any more mishaps. To fortify himself he returned to the  house for a glass of cider and maybe a tot of rum. For quite some time  he had needed this much more frequently than in his younger days. Alas,  the elves had finished the cider and Mrs Claus had hidden the rum. She  hated to see Santa in a somewhat inebriated state taking the reins of  his sledge. 

At that moment the doorbell rang. Greatly irritated about yet another  disturbance, Santa marched to the door and yanked it open. To his  surprise an Angel stood before him, who greeted him with a smile and  said: ‘Santa, I hope you don’t mind me calling. We have been watching  you for some time and I have come to tell you that the Angelic Council  on the highest level of life has decided that you have done more than  enough of this kind of work. You have served humankind well and with  immediate effect are going to retire. 

From now on, people will have to do without you. Instead we have given  them the Christmas tree as one of the many symbols for the tree of life  or knowledge. The custom of cutting an evergreen and bringing it indoors  is first going to be part of the Nordic Yule celebrations during the  shortest and darkest days of winter. Christianity will later import this  custom in the process of suppressing what they declare to be pagan  religions. 

Instead of bringing Christmas presents, this year you are getting one  for a change. I have brought you a bottle of your favourite brand of  cider and of rum. Keep them in a place where no-one can get at them. And  with a ‘Cheers, Santa,’ the Angel vanished from his view. 

This is how it came about that, to honour Santa and the Angels, people  lay chocolate Santas wrapped in silver foil underneath their Christmas  trees and hang small statues of Angels into it. With the passing of time  evergreen trees and conifers in particular have become symbols for  God’s eternal love that neither waxes nor wanes with the coming and  going of the seasons – our world’s and our own. No matter where we are  and what we get up to, this is the only kind of love that is faithful  and true and never leaves us. 

The Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, with the help of the Angels and Masters of  the spirit realm once brought us the Jesus legend and the message: ‘I am  the way, the truth and the life.’ Even though it was misunderstood for a  long time, the meaning of this message for us and our world always has  been: ‘I am the I am. I am as much part of you as you are part of Me. I  am the living God within you, who knows the way of all things and the  answers to all your questions. I am the truth, the love and the life  within you.’ The same voice is now telling us: ‘Rejoice, beloved  children of the Earth, for at present ever more of you are waking up  into the awareness of their true nature and Mine. This helps them to  realise that in truth they are a spark of Me and that the essence of  their being is spirit and soul and therefore eternal and immortal like  Me.’ 

To paraphrase the American journalist Charles Bishop Kuralt, 1934-1997:  ‘It’s beneficial for our individual and collective mental and spiritual  wellbeing to remind ourselves frequently that our whole world is not in  flames and that there are people in our world besides politicians,  entertainers and criminals, who are doing good things.’ And that’s how  many small people in many small places doing small things can and indeed  do change our world. 

I am convinced there is much more goodness than evil in our world. It’s  just that most of us prefer to do good things quietly in the background  and therefore draw little attention. Yet, even if not many in our world  can see what we are doing, God and the Angels most certainly do. Every  good deed that is carried out quietly creates a credit entry in our  spiritual bankbook, but ostentatious ones that are merely for publicity  do not.
God bless and have a magical Christmas time.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope

*_​ _




_
​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
​ 
 From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Thrill Of Hope
*_
_*




*_
O Holy Night,
The Stars are brightly shining,
It is the true Saviour’s birth.
The blessing and healing power of Christ Star’s
Light is penetrating ever deeper into
All human hearts and souls and that of our world.
And ever more of them joyously respond
By opening wide.

For long enough our world has been
Suffering and pining in the prison of humankind’s
Ignorance of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.
Rejoice, because for some time the greatest
Wonder and miracle of all times has been taking place
And that is the rebirth of humankind
Into the awareness of its true spiritual nature.
Archangel Michael with the golden sword
Of sacred knowledge that flows directly
From the heartmind of the Highest into our world
Touches the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
That in the course of many lifetimes have
Accumulated in the memories of our souls.
This contact transmutes them into
Total faith and trust in our Creator
And the basic goodness of the life
That has been given to us and our world.

Fall on your knees, O hear the Angels voices.
O night Divine,
O night when the true Christ child is born
In every heart and soul and that of our world,
O night Divine, O night, O night Divine.

Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by the cradle we stand,
Because we now understand its true meaning.
Led by the Christ Star’s light sweetly gleaming,
The wise ones from the spirit realm are guiding
And protecting us, helping us to recognise
The symbolisms behind the Jesus legend’s surface words.
They are telling us intuitively that the child’s parents
Are the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Who never left us and have always been with every one of us.
Lovingly they are watching us and our world,
Assisting the true Christ child’s birth
In ever more human hearts,
Whose symbol is the manger and
The little town of Jerusalem
Represents the whole of humankind.

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God
Have always been in charge of the development
Of us and our world.
They know the needs of everyone and,
As far as our Karma allows,
Are at all times doing their best to fulfil them.
That’s why they are now providing us with
The courage and strength to master
The drives and urges of our lower nature.
When we nail them to the cross of our earthly existence,
From deep within everyone’s own being,
Our God or Christ nature can then take over.

Glory be to our world’s true King And Queen
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ,
The Light of all lights and Sun of all suns.
Before them we kneel in adoration,
Giving thanks and praise for allowing us to know that:
The main Divine laws are love and evolution,
Their gospel is peace;
Everybody is our sibling
In the vast family of humankind;
When we love and forgive each other,
The karmic chains and shackles dissolve.
We ourselves created them in past lifetimes
When we were ignorant of our true nature and
The presence of God’s Universal laws.

The knowledge of these things takes our world
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life
Into the new Golden Age when slavery and oppression,
Warmongering, violence and strife will no longer be known.
That’s why songs of joy and peace, faith and trust
Are flowing from our hearts and souls,
And we give thanks and praise to the Divine Trinity’s
And bless its sacred name.

Each time another one of us becomes aware of their real nature
And starts conducting their life in keeping with it,
Another Christ child is born in Bethlehem.
Hallelujah!

Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘O Holy Night’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Blessings
*_






The light of the Christmas Star to you.
The warmth of home and hearth to you.
The cheer and goodwill of friends to you.
The hope of a childlike heart to you.
The joy of a thousand Angels to you
And the blessing and healing power
Of the Christ Star and God’s peace within you.

* * *

I wish you a Merry Christmas
And a Happy New Year.
A pocket full of money
And a cellar full of beer!

* * *

Peace to humankind,
The peace of God
And the peace of love to all.

* * *

May the spirit of Christmas bring you peace,
The gladness of Christmas give you hope,
The warmth of Christmas grant you love.

Merry Christmas and a Happy and above all healthy New Year
for you and your loved ones,

With love and light,
Aquarius

Please follow the link below for your 
​ ​ ·      Christmas Card 


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Candle
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden
​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

A candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of  disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth.
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘What Is Truth?’  

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*Christmas Message From The White Eagle Group Of Spirit Guides
*
_*You And Your Loved Ones At Christmas
*_
_*




*_​‘When  you entered earthly life you were crying and everyone around you was  smiling. Your turn for smiling comes when you depart from your present  existence and the ones around you, who do not appreciate what is really  happening to you, are crying and have to wait until their time for a  better understanding of the processes of life has come. May your  spiritual awareness help you to live your life to the fullest. Isn’t it  sad that to this day so many think that life finishes with the death of  their physical body, when in truth there is no death and life is eternal  and constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral?

‘Your  loved ones are not dead and they have not gone from you. They are now  enjoying the greater freedom of our realm, the world of spirit or light  where all life is one and there is no separation between anything. At  any time you can contact your loved ones through the power of your  thoughts during times of quiet reflections and meditations. This also  helps to develop your inner consciousness of the eternity of life. God  is love and has nothing but love for you, so love the Great  Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the  Universal Christ, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights, not just  with your heart but with your whole being. Know that in the Divine  consciousness there is no death and that your loved ones are living in  that love and are part of your spirit. On the higher dimensions of life  you and your loved ones will forever be one.

‘During the  Christmas period human hearts tend to yearn and ache even more than at  other times for some kind of contact with their loved ones in the world  of light. Whenever such feelings threaten to overwhelm you, take comfort  from knowing that all they have done is leave the darkness of earthly  life behind. They are not dead but alive and well in the world of light  where death does not exist. Take advantage of the energies that are  available to humankind during the Christmas period, when the power of  the Christ love is felt much more strongly than at any other time. This  brings your loved ones closer to you and the Christ energies enable them  to pour the gift of their love into your heart.

‘And now, in  your imagination picture a temple that has been constructed of the  healing rays of the Universal Christ. In its centre stands a huge  Christmas tree that is aglow with millions of lights. It is an evergreen  tree that is a symbol of God’s unshakeable and eternal love. Not merely  at Christmas but always you can seek the shelter of this love to meet  with your loved ones and friends who have passed into the spirit world  before you.

‘In your prayers and meditations during the Christmas  period, when you focus your thoughts and the feelings of your innermost  heart upon the beauty and power of the Christ Star on the Highest  levels of life, you may sense the presence of the Angels around the  throne of God. Listen to their message the way the shepherds of the  Jesus legend did on the hills of Bethlehem, a long time ago. Imagine you  can hear the Angels singing: ‘Love is born and comes to the Earth at  Christmas.

‘Our loving thoughts, blessings and best wishes are  constantly with each one of you and your loved ones, especially every  year at Christmas and the New Year.’
Recommended Viewing:
‘Christmas Blessings’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good Things
*_
​ 




​ All good things,
The whole year through
Are wished right now, 
Especially for you.

A Christmas and New Year
That’s happy and truly content.
Maybe the finest
You’ve ever spent.

Blessings and best wishes for you and your loved ones.
Every Christmas, New Year and always.

Please click the link below for my:

‘New Year Greetings’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’ 

 * * *


​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas And New Year Prayer

*_​ 




​ O Universal Christ, You are the true Christ,
We and our world have been waiting for.
Star of all stars and Light of all lights,
You are the spiritual Sun behind the Sun,
The Great Light and the Highest Star in the whole of Creation.
You are the only born Son/Daughter
Of the Father/Mother Creator of all life,
Whose children we earthlings are.
Your love and wisdom have always been
With us and our world and forever will be.

We welcome You,
The living and loving Spirit onto the Earth.
May Your energies of peace, balance and harmony
Fill our hearts and souls and from there
Flow ever more freely and strongly
Into the spirit/soul of our world and all worlds.
May every one of us be blessed and healed 
Through a new understanding of 
Your true nature and their own.

May our world’s hope, faith and trust 
In the healing power of Your love thus be renewed.
Through Your intervention from the deepest
Innermost core of everybody’s own being 
Enable ever more of us to do their share of 
Bringing about the new golden age 
When loving kindness, balance and harmony
Will be ruling all Mother Earth’s kingdoms.

You are the wise one or living God within.
From there please guide and protect us and
Intuitively show us to find our way home
Into the conscious awareness 
Of our oneness with You and all life.

Amen

 From ‘Prayers For Our Time’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas And New Year *__*Gift Ideas For Ourselves
*_
_*




*_
​O  Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life and the Universal  Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter, may every heart and soul in both  our worlds be opened wide to receive the blessing and healing power of  Your wisdom and love. Grant us the gift of finding rest, peace and  healing in Your presence and that of the Angels and Masters around Your  throne.

May the Christ Star’s light go forth from that place more  strongly with each passing day to bring about the greatest miracle of  all times, that of healing of humankind and our world. May this light  flood and fill all of us and flow from there into the farthest remotest  corners of the whole of Creation to bring blessings and healing to  wherever it is needed. May the joyful song of the Angels of Healing and  Peace bring peace and tolerance, love and goodwill to the heart and soul  of humankind, our world and all others throughout the whole of  Creation, not only at Christmas but always, forever and ever.  Amen

And as gifts for ourselves, let us meet:

Opponents with kindness and tolerance.

Enemies with forgiveness and the peace
that grows from knowing that on the inner level
there is no separation and all is one.
That’s why nobody is our enemy.
In truth is our teacher who was sent
to show us how we do NOT want to be.

Friends with open hearts and minds.

All lifeforms with charity and compassion, kindness and love.

Children by living as good examples they may wish to follow.

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’  

* * *
​​


----------



## Aquarius

_*World Healing Meditation

For Midnight Of Each New Year’s Eve *_







In the beginning the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Created Heaven and Earth and spoke: ‘Let there be light.’
This is how the Christ Star, the Sun of all Suns and Light of all lights,
Came into being. 
Its light constantly flows forth into the whole of Creation.
From it all life is born and that is how it came about 
That there is a world for us and that 
The Universal Christ’s light and love, 
Wisdom and truth exists in us and our world.

Under the radiance of this Star all human hearts open wide,
And the Divine spark in each one turns 
Into a small still flame of love. 
With the turning of the yearly cycles on the Earth plane, 
The intensity of the Christ Star’s rays 
Has constantly been increasing.
As a result in many hearts this small flame
Has grown into a blazing and all-consuming fire.

When in our minds it unites itself with the sacred fire 
Of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
All darkness and fears of Earth life burn away.
They transform themselves into vibrations 
That fill every individual heart and soul 
With renewed hope, faith and trust, 
And thoughts of healing and peace.
From us they are flowing into the 
Farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation.

Deep inner healing takes place on all levels of life,
As humankind’s wellbeing 
And that of our whole world is being restored
By the Angels of Healing and Peace,
And the Great Mother’s wisdom and love flows
 Ever more powerfully from all hearts and souls.
At last there is peace on the Earth 
And goodwill reigns supreme towards all life.
Forgiveness fills everybody’s whole being 
And we are one again with God and the Universe,
In perfect harmony and understanding.

Rejoice!
For when we are healing, all life and lifeforms 
Are healing with us.
All glory and honour and thanks be to You,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

Amen

From ‘How Did It All Begin?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Message*_






May Christmas and the New Year bring 
To our world the deep and profound happiness
Of knowing that the true Christ child is 
Being born in ever more human hearts,
Each time the Divine spark wakes up 
In another one of us.

Through this our world turns into 
A warmer, kinder and friendlier place.
Every one takes us that bit closer to 
The new Golden Age when the balance
Of our world has been restored 
And peace, harmony and goodwill
Are its supreme rulers.

May each day of the coming year
Be glad in every way and
Remind us of the joy that this knowledge
Brought us on Christmas day.

A happy and above all healthy New Year,
As well as the best of everything 
For you and your loved ones.

Please follow the link below for my
‘New Year Greetings’

And never forget that:

Those who try to change our world are sure to fail.
But wise ones who understand its wise higher purpose
Are seeing it in a new light and learn to love it.
For them our world has changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

_*



*_

New Year greetings and a special blessing
are flowing to all my readers on this forum.
Every one of you is a valued part of my spiritual family.

The same also goes to those who are toiling
behind the scenes to keep the show running
so smoothly on our behalves.
My grateful thanks to all of you.

With love and light,
Aquarius
Rays Of Wisdom

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’  

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Prayer
*_
​ 




​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Thank you for giving us the year ahead. 
Help us to live it hand in hand with You,
As each new day we tread.

Grant us the gift of Your wisdom and love,
So we can help our friends 
And grant us You courage and strength,
So a shoulder to each other we can lend.

The new year seems like an empty container.
Help us to fill it with good things
For all Your children of the Earth
And the renewal of faith and trust this brings.

Please give the leaders of our world
The vision of peace,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
Warmongering and crime will cease.

Please give to all upon this Earth
A heart that’s filled with the love
Of  wise and gentle ways of living
With Your blessings from above.

Charlotte Anselmo
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Happy New Year Video’
​ 
From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Be
*_
​ 




​ The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Always waits for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And because the law of life 
Is love and evolution,
With evolution based on love,
That is by no means an empty promise 
For every human being and our whole world. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’
•    ‘Sharing Your Gifts’

From ‘Don’t Give Up’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wishes For The New Year*_






​ At the beginning of each new year, let’s  raise our glasses to the renewal of love and hope, faith and trust in  our world and that you and I will be able to contribute to bringing  about the greatest healing miracle of all times, the healing of  humankind and its world, and our own healing within it.

May our battles be few, our pleasures be many and hand in hand with God  and the Angels may our highest hopes and dreams, aspirations and wishes  find fulfilment. 

May the gift of Divine courage and strength help us to cope with any  losses and hardships we may have to endure during the redemption of our  most ancient karmic debts. May the Highest Forces of life guide and  protect us and show us ways of reconstructing our lives nearer to our  heart’s desire.

May God’s love and peace deeply penetrate all human hearts and may their  spirit/souls be graced with serenity. May every aspect of our own  being, the whole of humankind and our world be blessed and healed during  the times we spend in communication with the Highest in prayers,  meditations and quiet reflections on the beauty and wonder and the basic  goodness of the life we have been given.
Wishing you a very happy New Year.

 With love and light,
Aquarius

 From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Recipe For A Wholesome New Year
*_






Take twelve months and bless them,
So that they are cleansed of bitterness and greed,
Fault-finding and fear.
Divide each section into one portion for each day,
So that your store will last you for the whole of the year.
And then, throughout the coming one,
Every day serve a portion that consists of:

Equal parts of work and toiling
That are done with humour and joy;
Three heaped tablespoons of optimism;
One teaspoon of tolerance;
One grain of mirth;
Add a generous pinch of tact
And pour lots of love over all of it.

When ready for serving:
Garnish with bunches of kindness and attentiveness.
Serve daily with cheerfulness,
A blessing and also a refreshing cup of tea.

Katharina Elisabeth Goethe 1731/1808
Mother of the German poet
Translation by Aquarius

Happy New Year.

From ‘Searching For Peace’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*As You Like It
*_
​ _*Another Recipe For A Wholesome New Year

*__*



*_

 Take equal quantities of economy, industry,
Cleanliness, regularity and watchfulness.
Allow them to simmer together
In the vessel called conscience.
When cool, add sufficient spirit of authority
And good humour to taste.
If not clear, add a few grains of resolution.
While fit for use in one year,
It will keep a very long time
And improve with age.

Alice Emily Allen
28.03.1919​ 
 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’
 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Come
*_
​ _*




*_​ There probably isn’t anyone on the Earth  plane who does not agree that we are living in exceptionally difficult  times. Yet, they are also exciting and important beyond compare. This is  due to the fact that ever more of us are waking up to their true nature  and becoming aware that all of us are constantly in the process of  laying the foundation stones for the rest of our present lifetime, as  well as all futures ones. Whether they will be spent on the Earth plane  or on other levels of existence, it is my firm belief that, individually  and as a race, by far the best part of our evolution is yet to come. 

For those who fail to make an effort at finding the true purpose of  their existence on the Earth plane, it may well be necessary to return  to it in a future life and doing the whole thing all over again. That’s  why suicide is never an option when the going gets tough. I do not want  to come back yet again, not if I can help it, do you? I would really  rather try to get everything as right as I possibly can, this time  round. 

But why are we here in the first place? The way I understand the matter  is that we have been placed in this life to achieve the wholeness and  perfection that is in God. We consist of the same polarities and  dualities that are in God and our task as healers and lightbringers is  to balance them with each other, to achieve the perfect equilibrium of  the Divine. Most of us are probably still a long way from this goal, in  which case there is nothing for it but to keep on accepting and loving  ourselves, in spite of the fact that we are mere human beings with all  their shortcomings and character flaws. But there is also another far  more important aspect of our nature and that is our spirit and soul.  They are of Divine origin and immortal and for ever more of us the time  has come to get in touch with them and learn to live in peace and  harmony with them. 

I can think of no better tool than astrology to assist us with gaining a  deeper understanding first of ourselves and our own predestined pathway  through life, and then of those around us. Studying every one of my  interpretations of the Sun signs is a good starting point. Getting to  know the positive and negative qualities and expressions of our own sign  and then of all the others in my view is a unique and special way of  learning to love, appreciate and respect ourselves as the precious and  unique beings we truly are. Only from this love and with an ever  deepening understanding of life’s purpose and meaning in general can  grow a genuine respect and appreciation for everybody and everything  that shares our world with us.

The energies are now right for doing this and many friends and helpers  who are invisible to earthly eyes are reaching out for us in these  difficult times. All we have to do is attune the receiver/transmitter  station of our earthly mind into the frequencies of higher and highest  levels of life where they are dwelling and for a long time have been  waiting for our call. When we willingly work hand in hand with them and  bring forth the best that is in us to unselfishly serve them, we can act  as their channels through which the blessing and healing energies of  the Highest can flow into our world. 

If we don’t know how to go about this, we need to ask them to show us  how to gain more confidence, drive and initiative and a proper  appreciation of ourselves as a valuable member of the human race. To  enable us to tap into and bring forth our inner resources, it is  essential to develop our intuition, our inner teacher. This is best done  through meditations, prayers and quiet reflections and by listening  within, so that the living God within can communicate with us in full  consciousness. All the knowledge in the Universe is within us. No  outside influences are involved in this, everything comes from deep  inside our own being. Trying it out to see for ourselves how it works,  we stand everything to gain and nothing to lose. And because the law of life is love and  evolution, every lifeform is constantly moving forwards and upwards on  an evolutionary spiral. That’s why it is quite justified – and by no  means foolishly optimistic and unfounded – to expect that with the  passing of time earthly life too will get better and easier to cope  with. Through developing more positive and constructive thinking and  behaviour patterns, each one of us is required to do their share of  bringing healing and peace to us and our world.

 _*Beautiful Things*_
Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and following its guidance, 
For the answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong 
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Food For Thought – Volume 1’   

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part One
*_






​In  the middle of December 2014, at the time of putting the finishing  touches to the chapter, ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’, the December  2013/January 2014 issue of Stella Polaris of the White Eagle Lodge  arrived. It contained a New Year’s Address by the White Eagle group of  guides under the heading ‘Behold, I Make All Things New!’ I would like  to share the essence of this message with you as follows:

Once  again you stand at the threshold of a new year. Before you are fresh  opportunities for serving God and helping forward the spiritual  evolution of the new age of Aquarius. In spite of the over-enthusiastic  materialism of Earth life, the veil between the two worlds is constantly  growing thinner, and each one of you can be an instrument of God to  bring about the required change in the minds of the people that is  capable of transforming their outlook on life. Everybody can become such  a tool as soon as the true purpose and meaning of your existence on the  Earth plane has been understood. Through you the light of the new  spiritual revelation that is now coming to humankind is meant to spread  throughout your world.

We  bid you reach to the source of all life and light, to the living God,  to the Eternal Light, which is the life of each one of you. ‘Behold, I  make all things new! I, God, Father/Mother, the Source from whom all  derive their being.’ We, your guides in the world of light, have said  these things to you time and again. We make no excuse for this, as it is  a truth that cannot be emphasised too strongly. As old as Eternity, it  is the source of your strength and hope, comfort and happiness. Not only  for this personal joy must you seek and work for the light, but for the  wellbeing of your whole world.

When you take a closer look at  the state of your planet and people’s conflicting minds, your hearts may  feel sad or maybe even filled with fear and wondering what the coming  year may bring. The Masters and Lords of Karma, who control and direct  humankind’s progress, are waiting to reveal to those whose hearts are  pure and simple the truth of what lies ahead. From these great beings we  bring to you this message for the coming New Year.

In spite of  uneasiness and fear of increased conflict, they tell us that the new age  is destined to bring a fresh revelation of God’s love, wisdom and truth  to humankind. However, before it can come the hearts and souls of all  of your world has to be prepared. A furrow needs to be ploughed before  any seed can ever be sown and the plough carrying out this work is  constantly toiling on the Earth plane. Not surprisingly, many are  finding this process unpleasant because it means shedding preconceived  ideas, prejudices and false beliefs about themselves, others and life in  general. They may have held them dear for a very long time, in some  cases over many lifetimes. Yet, no matter how deeply ingrained some of  them have become and how difficult they are to shed, each one of them  must go.

The new age brings to you a wonderful and glorious  revelation of life in a spiritual way, which is a celebration of the  spiritual siblinghood and kinship with all life. Humankind has to learn  that it cannot live for itself and that every thought, word and deed of  yours affects not only the whole of your race but the rest of God’s  Creation. Each one of you eventually has to come to the conclusion that  whatever you gain for yourselves alone you cannot enjoy. It is  impossible to be happy while many of your siblings in the great family  of humankind remain in want. Spiritually personal happiness depends upon  the welfare of everybody else.

This is a hard lesson and that is  why much conflict arises during the ploughing of the field. However,  when the first furrow is completed, the ploughman keeps his vision  straight ahead and concentrates on his distant goal. Do not allow the  opinions and fears of the world to deflect you, but keep your vision  steadily fixed upon the Highest. Remember that with every passing day  the Lords of Karma are offering each one of you fresh opportunities for  restoring the balance of your spiritual bankbooks.

To this day  many believe that the law of Karma is an unfair law, when in truth it is  nothing of the kind for two reasons. On the one hand it offers you  openings for paying off your karmic debts, and on the other it assists  you with climbing ever higher upon the golden stairway that in the end  leads every human spirit and soul back into the very heart of God’s  Kingdom. The wise ones among you therefore consider each new year as one  that is laden with chances for working their way through the last  remnants of the darkness that over the ages has accumulated in their own  souls and the soul of your world.

Some of you are heavy with  sorrow because their loved ones are suffering. We are aware how hard it  is for you to have to remain still, to be unable to do anything to help.  Whenever you witness any kind of suffering of body or mind that you are  unable to heal, remind yourself that the sufferer is passing through a  condition of life that will eventually bring them into the light. Your  contribution is to ever hold your loved ones into the light of the  Highest and pray that sufficient hope and courage will come to their  soul to make good.

We assure you that the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, is a God of infinite love, tenderness and  mercy. Each one of His/Her children of the Earth is destined to go  through experiences on your present plane of existence that eventually  brings them the happiness and peace they are longing for. That’s why we  are bringing you this message of hope and comfort. For what takes place  in each individual personal life simultaneously happens in the  collective. What you observe in your world that appears to be painful is  the road your whole race must travel. That which you see in someone’s  personal suffering is the pathway of that particular soul.

The  story of the life of the Master Jesus, the blessed Christ, was once  given to humankind as an allegory. It demonstrates how every human  spirit and soul, as soon as it has become sufficiently evolved, is  required to conduct not only its daily life on the outer plane but – far  more importantly – its thoughts and feelings on the inner level. The  birth of Jesus, his  temptations, illumination, crucifixion and  ascension were given to provide your world with illustrations of the  initiations, i.e. experiences all of you eventually have to undergo on  the way that takes you home into the full conscious awareness of your  true nature and oneness with God.

Some day you will be able to  compare the experiences of your own spiritual development with parables  and allegories of the Christian Gospels. As you accept with patience and  in sweet surrender the inevitable difficulties that had to encounter  along the road, you will feel flowing into you the power of the Christ  light and Its life-force who is constantly making all things new.

This  energy can only come to any of you by degrees, very simply and slightly  at first. You may occasionally become aware of a glow in your heart and  a harmony that is working to shape your life anew. If you direct the  right thoughts and put into action the law of love and direct it towards  anyone you come into contact with, especially when adverse  circumstances have to be faced, you will soon discover that quite  magically things gradually smooth themselves out.

When your life  begins to flow more easily, as surely it will, you may think to  yourself: ‘Life is so good to me!’ You are beginning to realise that  beyond the reach of your own efforts there is a power and a love at work  that is helping you to conduct your life more harmoniously and  peacefully. There will be a glow in your heart that brings a sweet  happiness. This sometimes remains with you only for a few minutes, if  you are lucky several hours or even days, but then to your  disappointment it disappears. These feelings come to help you become  aware of the Divine power and light that alone can bring human souls an  inward peace and happiness that is beyond all worldly understanding.  There is no way that those who are purely worldly minded can ever dwell  in this peace, the glowing light and the supreme happiness it does bring  to awakening and awakened souls.

These things are realisations  that come to you occasionally and by degrees. They will increase as your  life advances and you move forwards and upwards on a spiral of light  that represents a lighted stairway that eventually brings all human  souls into the eternal Kingdom of light and joy. Each one who reaches  that state of consciousness has become a true child of God and a saviour  of all humankind. No-one can be truly happy in this manner without also  helping many others to reach the same state.

Anyone who has  passed through great earthly tribulation ultimately enters into the full  consciousness of Heaven and reaches the supreme realisation of  humankind’s spiritual kinship and siblinghood with all life. From that  point onwards you live to serve the many instead of yourself. When you  have reached this evolutionary phase, you may at some stage of your own  free will descend once more onto the Earth plane and live in an ordinary  physical body. Through this the special role you are playing will  remain unrecognised by those who are still dwelling in the shadows of  their spiritual ignorance.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
​ _*Part Two
*_​ _*If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People
*_
_*




*_​ Spirit/souls who have decided to come  again into the darkness of earthly life out of love for their fellow  beings are radiating God’s light from their loving hearts. They are  walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and in due course their  mere presence helps to transmute the very physical atoms of the Earth.  This raises the vibrations of the whole planet and that’s the higher  esoteric meaning of the Jesus legend’s: ‘If I be raised up, I will raise  all people.’ 

Through us the Universal Christ is bringing you the following message  today: ‘The heart of every human being at the beginning of its earthly  existence contains a spark of My light in a slumbering state. For a long  time it remains this way, but as soon as another earthling has evolved  sufficiently, the spark wakes up and the lower self begins to bring  forth and practise its Divine characteristics, which each one of you  alike inherits from Me. With every one to whom this happens I, the  Universal Christ, am being raised and the power of My light increases in  your world. This in turn raises the vibrations not only of the whole of  humankind and your world, but also the whole of Creation. The more you  use your Christ energies, the higher and finer your own vibrations  become, the more you become like Me and at one with Me.’ 

At all times spirit guides are accompanying and trying to help you.  Alas, the measure of assistance we can provide you with depends on the  faith and trust in the basic goodness of life you have developed at any  given moment. Everything depends how you respond to your inner guidance,  the living God within, the intuitive knowledge that comes to you from  your Christ Self. But no matter what happens to you, we shall never  leave you. We understand the trials and tribulations you have to endure  much better than you do, because like you we once walked the Earth and  during the initial stages of our education there, we had to work our way  through very similar ones.

There are many groups of spirit helpers and each one of them is headed  by a Master. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the  architect and designer of the Great Plan of life. The Angels are its  executors and in charge of every lifeform that exists anywhere in the  whole of Creation. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible for the  unfoldment of the plan and that, with the help of countless spirit  friends and helpers, it keeps on unfolding in the right way and at the  right time. Even though we are invisible to earthly eyes, rest assured  that we are there. Without the spiritual background of your present  existence and us there would be no life on the Earth. 

And let there be no doubt in anyone’s mind that the reigns for the grand  design rest safely in our Creator’s loving hands. Allow no-one to  convince you otherwise and wherever you may find yourself, do what your  inner guidance tells you what is good and right for you, at that  particular moment. You have every reason to trust that, independent of  what may still have to take place in your world, everything will always  be well with you and it. 

Referring to the law of Karma and its keepers, the Christian gospels  tell you in St Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I say to you, until Heaven and  Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash shall pass away from the law,  until all of it is fulfilled.’ Note: a yoth is the smallest letter in  the Aramaic and Hebrew language. As far as the Great Plan of life is  concerned, to paraphrase St Matthew 24: 35-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth  will pass away, but My words of wisdom and truth shall remain forever.  The meaning of the words Heaven and Earth have been in the process of  passing away for some time. The Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne  of God, are conducting this process. They do know when it is complete,  but they are not going to tell us, we too have to trust and wait, just  like you.’ 

All we can tell you at present that you have every reason to look  forward to the future with hope and confidence. Rest assured that  everything will work out perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the  things that to this day are happening in your world. Every one of them  serves as an educational tool for the unfoldment of the grand design for  your race and your planet. They are necessary for the lessons that have  not yet been sufficiently grasped by the younger and less experienced  souls in your midst. 

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and tune the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequencies  of the highest forces of life. For a long time they have been working  ceaselessly on the awakening of the Divine spark in the hearts of ever  more human beings, whatever their evolutionary state may be. The contact  with these forces alone can bring you and your world the peace and  harmony for which deep down every human heart and soul is yearning  deeply. Never give up hope that eventually a united world will emerge  that has but one government for the whole of humankind. 

Even now, ever more of you are becoming aware of the fact that no-one  can live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the  countries of your world. So, do your best to establish the spirit of  siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life in  this manner. Wise ones appreciate that there is nothing to fear from  those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which  is good, right and true. These sages know that in due course, in God’s  time rather than their own, the inner eyes of every perpetrator against  the Cosmic laws will be opened. They will then realise the error of  their ways and start to change their behaviour, just the same as you  once did. 

Eventually, everything that is no longer of use and desirable on the  Earth plane will be absorbed into power and light of the Christ Star,  the Sun beyond the Sun, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and  healing energies for the whole of Creation. Meanwhile rest assured that  humankind’s existence will never end because each one of you is a spark  of the Divine. The true Christ-Mass is taking place with each one of you  who awakes into the awareness of their true nature and starts to bring  forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature. 

With that we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be consoled and rest  safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom as well as  merciful. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish you a  happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have ever had  in your present incarnation and many previous ones. Our love, dear ones,  all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.

 The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Always waits for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And because the law of life 
Is love and evolution,
With evolution based on love,
That is by no means an empty promise 
For every human being and our whole world. 

​ The following is the essence of a White  Eagle Monday Thought 27.6.2016 that arrived in my inbox when I had just  finished updating the above chapter: ‘It is one thing to learn about  scientific facts, as you call them, as well as spiritual or occult  truth. Until you have built into your soul body the constructive  God-atoms of light, you will be unable to serve life the way you would  like to. There is a great difference between knowing with your mind and  knowing with your inner self. The latter brings forth from you  spontaneous good thoughts, words and actions because you then  instinctively project the light of love that is within you. This light  is creative and capable of raising the very atoms and vibrations of your  whole world. And each time you think light and good, you are the  co-creator with God of a beautiful world and humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

​ From ‘Our World In Transition’  


* * *
​ 

https://www.raysofwisdom.com/index.cfm?articleID=624#patriarchy
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

This new part  of my jottings is being launched today, the 10th January 2020. It is the  day of the full Moon in Cancer, the sign of the caring and nurturing  aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Great Mother of all life. The full  Moon in any sign is always a time for finding enlightenment. It does not  need to consist of mind-blowing and Earth-shattering revelations.  Sometimes it brings us flashes of enlightenment about ordinary daily  events that have been puzzling us for a long time. Suddenly we  understand! That’s the healing magic of the Moon and the Great Mother’s  wisdom and love at work. In Cancer the Moon is in its own sign and Her  energies therefore have extra strength. 

_*
‘Be A Miracle Worker’
*_
_*Part One

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
*_
_*True Miracles
*_
_*





*_
​To  update what the Angels and I told you in the Jesus legend’s St. John  14:12: ‘Truly I tell you, in the fullness of time every one of you will  also do the works that I am believed to have done. You will be  performing even greater ones, because unlike Me you really exist and are  one with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and the  hierarchy of their Angels.’ Now that the age of truth is with you, the  time has come for even the last one of you to discover that in truth the  Divine Trinity consists of the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me,  their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. There never has been  a separation between us and you. We have always been at one with every  human being, regardless of what the religions of your world tried to  make you believe.

Jesus was not a historical person but merely  created as a thoughtform, the higher esoteric meaning of the miracles  this God-man performed for long enough have been hiding behind the  surface words of the tale that was woven around him. Having reached the  age of truth, your world has the right to know that a) because the  miracles were part of a myth, like Jesus they never existed in the  realities of earthly life; b) Jesus is the symbolism of every human  being’s higher God or Christ nature. As soon as another one of you has  evolved into a channel of My Light, the Angels of healing and peace can  manifest ever greater true wonders and miracles through them. See the  first three links at the end of this chapter.

Sharing with as  many as possible the knowledge the Angels and I for some time have been  bringing to your world, potentially provides every human being with the  power of making the blind see and the deaf hear. It’s as simple as  helping those, who so far have been blind and deaf to their true nature  and the wise higher purpose of their existence, find a better  understanding of these things. The esoteric meaning behind Literally and  metaphorically speaking, feet represent humankind’s understanding and  Jesus washing the feet of his disciples is a symbolic description of  this process.

The world of your emotions is ruled by the Earth  element water. And the parable of Jesus walking on the water represents  getting hold of the world of your feelings and mastering them, so that  they no longer rule you and your life. Being in charge of this aspect of  your nature is one of the most vital lessons on the road to gaining  spiritual Mastership. Every human being – whether someone is as yet  aware of it or not – has always been walking this pathway. The whole of  the Jesus legend depicts the behaviour and reactions to people and  circumstances that is expected of those who have mastered the earthly  part of their being and through this evolved into a Christed one in  their own right.

However, no spiritual progress is possible for  as long as you are holding onto false beliefs like Jesus as a historical  figure, it will remain impossible for the Angels and Me to work any  kind of miracle through you. Your small earthly self needs to freely and  willingly, totally and unconditionally surrender itself to its heavenly  counterpart, your God or Christ nature, of which Jesus is a symbol.  When your higher nature has completely taken over its lower counterpart  and they truly have become one, you are at one with the will and wishes  of the Divine Trinity. As soon as you are following without hesitation  the guidance you receive intuitively from the Angels and Masters around  My throne, the Christ Circle, and when the last one of our karmic debts  has been redeemed, by none other than you yourself, healing miracles can  come about. The first one is relieving you of your afflictions and  when, as a result, our energies are flowing unhindered through you, also  for those around you. Only then!

The selfish desires of your  earthly nature for fame, glory and mountains of earthly possessions have  to be left behind by aspiring healers and lightbringers, pathfinders  and miracle workers in waiting. when of your own free will you have be  nailed them to the cross of your present existence, nothing will stand  in the way of unselfishly serving Me for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all humankind as laid down in the Divine great plan of  life. And that’s how eventually even the last and slowest small earthly  self will evolve into a channel through which our energies can flow with  ever increasing strength into Mother Earth and all her kingdoms for the  blessing and healing of all their lifeforms.

The spirit/souls of  the human race were created specifically to assist their home planet  with the evolutionary journey from a purely material place to a  spiritual one. Every one of you started their existence as an idea in  the Great Father’s mind. As a minute spark of My Light it enters its  physical counterpart, the small earthly self. For all of you the  education in the school of Earth life is compulsory. Naturally, it  starts at the lowest point of the evolutionary spiral which moves  everything in the whole of Creation slowly but surely forwards and  upwards. This continues until the highest levels of life have been  reached by all manifestations of life. In the case of humankind this  means the lower earthly self, in the fullness of time, evolving into a  Christed one in its own right who behaves and acts in full consciousness  of its true higher nature and oneness with the Divine Trinity.

Each  new earthly lifetime, regardless of how hard and difficult it may turn  out to be in the end, was not inflicted upon you by anyone or anything  in the whole of Creation, especially not by your Creator. They were  chosen by none other than each one of you yourselves. Even though your  lower earthly selves are unaware of it for a long time, the spirit realm  is your true home from which you emerge anew at the beginning of every  new earthly sojourn and to which you return at the end of it. You stay  there and enjoy a period of rest and recuperation from the stresses and  strains of earthly life. But eventually you realise that if you ever  wish to progress sufficiently on your evolutionary journey to be  released from spending more lifetimes in physicality. There is nothing  for it but applying for another spell of taking part in the lessons of  the earthly school of life, to assist you with maturing into spiritual  adulthood.

No-one ever forces you to do anything. You are always  the bottom line, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of you, you  decide what kind of a lifetime looks like the most promising one for  propelling you forwards and upwards on your ascent of the spiritual  mountain of life. The Divine spark in every earthly self at some stage  of your development stirs from its slumbering state. Slowly but surely  the lower part of you then becomes consciously aware of who and what you  truly are and that you have always remained at one with your Creator.

Wise  ones are under no illusions while they are resting in the world of  spirit. They know full well that earthly life is a hard road that is  strewn with rocks and boulders of all shapes and sizes. They appreciate  that it is also a thorny one where plenty of enticing sweetly scented  roses flower by the roadside that need to be handled with the greatest  of care because they have some nasty thorns. This does not surprise them  because they are aware that each one of you without exception, My  beloved children of the Earth, is a young God in the making. Every human  being is a ‘chip off the old block’, as the people of your world like  to say. Indeed you are, but of Me and not of your earthly parents. You  merely come through them. You are not of them and do not belong to them,  you belong to Me. The essence of you is spirit/soul and your true home  is My realm.

Recommended Reading:
​

[*=center]‘All Life Is Evolution’

[*=center]‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
[*=center]‘Witnessing Evolution’
[*=center]‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’
[*=center]‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’
[*=center]‘How Did It All Begin?’
 
From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Two

Co-Creators With God
*_
_*




*_​Although at first they are present  merely in seedform, every human being has inherited all my  characteristics and powers and is a microcosm of the macrocosm of the  whole of Creation. The way the parts of your physical body correspond to  the planets of your solar system is clear evidence of this. See the  relevant link at the end of this chapter. You are My co-creators and  therefore constantly in the process of creating something. Whatever is  in your life at any given time was created by you alone and you are  responsible for every aspect of it. Your earthly personality is your own  doing and what kind of parents you get in each new lifetime depends on  how you behaved towards your offspring in previous ones. 

Every one of you was created after the prototype of the perfect human  being that exists as an idea in the Great Father’s mind. Initially  untouched by anything that happens on the earthly plane of life, His  will and power in close co-operation with the love and wisdom of his  feminine counterpart, the Great Mother, once created the beginnings of  the human race there. And that is the higher esoteric meaning behind the  tale of the immaculate conception. 

You are young Gods in the making and manifestations of the Great  Father/Mother and Me, as well as the rest of the whole of Creation. In  the course of many lifetimes each has to serve their apprenticeship  through taking part in the lessons of the school of earthly life. To  assist you with becoming familiar with every aspect of any kind of  experience that is available on that plane and to ensure that your  curriculum is thoroughly learned and never forgotten, it is of the  greatest importance that all of you get to know both sides of every  picture. That’s why in some of your lifetimes you find yourself at their  giving end and in others on the receiving one. 

The Sun in your birthchart is the symbolism of Me. I am the Sun behind  the Sun in the sky above your world. I am the Sun of all Suns and the  Light of all lights. Your birthchart’s Sun shows your small earthly self  the way forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. The  Moon is doing its best to hold you back and keep you in the past. But  because of its directness My Light is more powerful and this is how I am  constantly drawing all lifeforms, not merely those of the Earth, into  My loving embrace. 

The Moon represents the personality of your easily frightened lower  earthly self. With its fear of the unknown and the future it clings to  that which it knows as tried and tested to be good. You will not find  this surprising when you consider humankind’s history and the harrowing  lifetimes every one of you is bound to have experienced in the early  stages of their earthly education. This applies particularly to the  approx. six thousand years of the patriarchy’s with its expressions of  the masculine lust for power, empire building and warmongering. And the  all-masculine patriarchic religions provided the males of your species  with ever more excuses for warring, in the name of a God who never  existed, against those who followed different belief systems. To teach  you the value of peace and truth, that’s how the characteristics and  powers of the Great Father – in the absence of the love and wisdom of  His feminine counterpart – expressed themselves in your world in ever  more cruel and destructive ways. 

This false belief was purposely created for the above mentioned reason  by the Angels and Masters around My throne, the Christ Circle.  Regardless of this, the will and power of the Great Father and the love  and wisdom of the Great Mother have never ceased to move the whole of  Creation from the lowest point of the evolutionary spiral with its crude  and unevolved state forwards and upwards to something that is more  beautiful and perfect. In your world, with its lack of understanding of  this process, lower states are perceived as bad, ugly and evil, for  example in the case of young and inexperienced spirit/souls. But in  truth they too are on their personal journey of growing into something  that is good and right, beautiful and perfect, in keeping with the idea  of the Father’s mind. 

On the whole you reincarnate one lifetime after another into the same  groups and families. But the more spiritually mature of you also take  part in the cultures of other countries around your world, to become  familiar with and practise their belief systems. That’s how old and  experienced spirit/souls are likely to have taken part in Christianity’s  inquisition and witch hunting, as well as the human sacrifices of the  Inca religion in the part of your planet that is now known as Latin  America. Through this they have been getting to know the lower and  lowest drives and urges of humankind’s nature, both at the giving and  also the receiving end.

The Divine spark of the earthly personality of every one of you is a  tiny part of Me through which I am experiencing and getting to know  another expression of Me. When your earthly self has reached a certain  developmental point, this tiny light begins to stir from its slumbers.  Your lower self’s superconscious faculties that are your conscious  connection with Me start to unfold and the gift of understanding the  higher levels of life seeps into your consciousness. The ultimate aim of  every human being’s earthly education, independent of which lessons  they are presently taking part in, is to evolve into a healer and  lightbringer. And at the end of this part of your curriculum each one of  you in their own right will have evolved into a Christed one and  miracle worker. 

As often as not, this is a road that takes you through some kind of  serious illness. The most important thing in your search for healing is  reminding the age-old sayings: ‘First healer heal thyself!’, ‘God helps  those who help themselves!’ and ‘When the need is greatest, God is  nearest.’ They most certainly are true. During particularly trying times  the Healing Angels and I can come much closer to you, but only if you  invite us in and pray for our assistance. Spiritually, knowledge is  light and not knowing darkness. And we are the only ones who can provide  you with the light of truth that is required by those who wish to act  as co-creators of healing miracles, first for themselves and then for  those around them.

Accidents or coincidences do not exist in your world. Everything that  happens to you was created by you. The unpleasant and painful things  that enter your life do not do this for nothing but for the wise higher  duel purpose of redeeming some of your karmic debts and teaching you  something. Therefore, do not begrudge anything that ever came your way  and do not be afraid of what may still lie ahead. If you ask us, we  shall be there to help you work your way through it. When severe tests  and trials that are coming your way, sometimes thick and fast, know that  they only do so because you are spiritually mature and strong enough to  cope with them. Knowing that it was you who chose this pathway, live in  hope with faith and truth in our blessing and healing powers in your  heart. Refuse to give in and feel sorry for yourself or resentful.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrological Correspondences Between The Planets And Our Physical Bodies’
•     ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•     ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
•   'I Believe In Miracles'
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Healing Miracles’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’

From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’ 

* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Three

Earthly Life’s Summit
*_
_*




*_
​The  spirit realm is a place where honesty and truth rule supreme. That’s  why for those who wish to progress spiritually on the earthly plane  things have to be for real. Pretending and faking something, lying and  cheating, some of the most popular pastimes of past ages and especially  during the Piscean one, merely produce negative Karma. In some future  lifetime it has to be redeemed and that by none other than you.

Rest  assured that the Angels and Masters in charge of you and your world  know you better than you do yourself and the intentions behind every one  of your thoughts, words and actions are clearly visible to them. With  it being impossible to hide anything here, no-one can hope to join their  ranks and files without having reached spiritual Mastership. It is for  this reason that Saturn’ energies have always provided the lifepath of  every human being with delays and frustrations galore.

Saturn is a  symbolism of the stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect of the  Divine Trinity. Its main purpose of this planet’s energies is teaching  you self-discipline and self-mastery. Saturn is also known as the planet  of Karma that is the home of a group of Angels known as the Lords of  Karma. In charge of humankind’s spiritual bank account, for the whole of  race and every spirit/soul within it, these Angels are working in close  co-operation with many other groups of their hierarchy and especially  the Healing Angels. All together the Angels are responsible for the care  of earthly life’s wellbeing and its evolutionary progress on all its  levels.

Saturn together with Uranus are the planetary co-rulers  of the eleventh sign of the zodiac, Aquarius, and also its natural  domain, the eleventh house. The Saturnian energies are the guardians and  keepers of the spiritual gates that lead into the freedom of the  Aquarian age that consists of the ability to believe what your heart and  soul tell you to be true. No human spirit/soul will ever be capable of  walking through these gates without its earthly self having achieved  spiritual mastery and having redeemed every last one of its karmic  debts. It’s the manner in which you deal with the obstacles that are  getting in your way that shows the wise ones in My world who are in  charge of you the degree of your spiritual development.

That is  the decisive factor whether, at the natural end of your present  lifetime, you will require further lessons on the earthly plane for the  completion of your education there. If the vibrations your whole being  emanates have become so refined that you will be able to continue your  studies on the next higher level of life. The more highly evolved you  become, the more you choose lifetimes in which you are strongly  influenced by the Saturnian energies. Although your earthly self may  find this hard to believe, it is nonetheless the truth that you are  seeking the test and trials, delays and frustrations of such a lifetime.  They are assisting you with developing your spiritual strength,  resilience and determination with which to reach out for far distant  goals and the ability to slowly but surely, cautiously hand over hand  work your way towards it.

It’s not for nothing that Saturn rules  Capricorn, the tenth sign and house of the zodiac. Together with Uranus  this planet co-rules Aquarius, the eleventh sign and house. During  lifetimes in Capricorn the highest achievements potentially are within  the reach of those who are willing to work for them, because they are  unlikely to drop into anyone’s lap. They usually only come about after a  long and hard slog and patiently enduring the hurdles and obstacles  that are sure to present themselves on your way through earthly life.  You are the only one who can transform them and don’t allow anyone to  try to convince you otherwise.

Aquarius is the sign of friendship  and siblinghood with all life. In this sign humankind’s highest dreams  and aspiration can find fulfilment if you go about it the right way.  Uranus is the planet of rebellion and revolution against the old  established order of things. The aim of its energies is to bring freedom  to you and your world. As the breaker of chains and taboos that brings  down and destroys false idols by revealing the truth about them, they  have the power of freeing you of the many false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions that in the course of many lifetimes have accumulated in  your race’s collective and individual soul memories. The main aim of the  Uranian influence has always been speeding up the movement of you and  your world forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Alas, only  when the dust has settled after one of the disruptions this causes the  progress that has been made is very real and beneficial. And the deeper  you are entering into the Aquarian age, the more noticeable this will  become.

The trouble is that during your times in earthly life you  will only ever be able to see one side of any picture and that, on many  occasions, will be less than half of what is actually there. Yet, in  all your endeavours never forget that, with the help of the Angels and  Me, any condition can be healed and all crooked corners made straight.  And never forget that miracles can only come about for you if you  request our assistance. Only then can we guide and intuitively show you  how you can contribute to making them happen. When your earthly self has  totally and unconditionally surrendered itself to its higher God or  Christ Self and us, the end of your apprenticeship’s first phase has  been reached. Without this it’s impossible to remove yourself from the  obligation of further earthly sojourns.

When the drives and urges  of your lower nature have been nailed to the cross of earthly life and  died there, and your higher nature has taken over completely, you have  evolved into a Christed one in your own right. This is the summit of  your earthly education. Your own experiences have taught you to trust  our instructions and when, as a result, you constantly work hand in hand  with us, you have become worthy of playing the role of pioneer and  wayfinder for those who wish to walk in your footsteps. The points then  have been set for a miracle to happen to you and through you. They will  not be denied to anyone who asks for them. They are sure to come about,  but in My time and My ways, and not yours.

The more patiently and  lovingly you handle the tests and trials that are bound to come your  way, without thinking of them as some kind of undeserved punishment and  instead recognise them as opportunities for making good where you once  sinned, the more easily your spiritual bankbook’s balance will be  restored. That alone allows the unhindered flow of My healing energies  through your whole system to regenerate and heal every part of it.  Potentially, every one of you is a healer and worker of miracles and  this new part of the Aquarian jottings is My personal invitation to  become one for all those who are reading it. If you seriously want peace  to come to your world, please share it with as many as possible.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Walking By Faith’
•    ‘Seeing The Greater Picture’
•    ‘You Are Your Own Creators’
•    ‘Loaves And Fishes’
•    ‘The Wedding At Cana’
•     ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross We Bear’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
•    ‘All About Saturn’

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Four

Revealing The Truth
*_
​ _*




*_​ No true and lasting healing can take  place in anyone’s physical body unless their indwelling spirit/soul has  been healed first. This miracle can only come about through the patient  coming to terms with and accepting the following: 

1.    Humankind’s true nature. 
2.    The higher purpose of everyone’s earthly existence.
3.    The working of the processes of life.
4.    The affect the Divine Universal laws have on all life throughout the whole of Creation, including humankind.
5.    Who and what is constantly toiling behind the surface of your earthly existence on the behalf of you and your world. 
6.    Things can only manifest themselves on the earthly plane after  they have been created on the inner spiritual level. No-one should run  away with the idea that anything can happen on its own. It most  certainly does not! 
7.    Everything that has ever taken place has been in keeping with the  Divine great plan and the myriads of small plans within it. 
8.    Thought is the most powerful force of all in the whole of Creation.
9.    As co-creators with the Great Father/Mother and Me, you are  constantly in the process of bringing something into being. With every  one of your thoughts, words and actions you are creating it.
10.    Whatever one of you sends out into the Universe in this manner  has to return to you in the fullness of time. Even if it takes hundreds  or thousands of lifetimes, it cannot do anything else. 

How can anyone mature into spiritual adulthood without knowing these  things? Spirit/souls who are less experienced than you also have to find  out about My dualities and polarities and that they are an essential  part of every human being’s character make-up, including theirs. In all  of you the forces of masculine and feminine, darkness and light, good  and evil, higher and lower nature, and so forth are constantly at work  and affecting in thoughts, words and deeds everything you do. 

In Me every aspect of the dualities and polarities are equal partners.  They are working peacefully and harmoniously together and lovingly  respond to each other. For as long as they are still at loggerheads, the  main task facing you is reconciling and healing them together into one  well functioning unit like Mine. It takes some earthly selves a long  time before they realise what is at stake here. Until that point of  someone’s development has been reached, they are likely to project the  unseen subconscious parts onto the people around them. 

This is because your environment acts like a mirror and the qualities  you recognise in others in truth are also yours. You can only see in  them what in you as well. That applies as much to good, pleasant and  noble characteristics as bad, evil and ugly ones. Your world has  purposely designed to reflect the inner invisible aspects of your  earthly personality. They are constantly rising from your subconscious  into your conscious awareness. Wise ones, who are aware of this, address  and correct in themselves that which they recognise as irritating and  annoying in others. They know that embracing and owning up them is the  right way of letting them go, once and for all. They can still see those  characteristics in other, but it does no longer bother them unduly.

The God-man Jesus represents the higher and lower aspects of your  nature. As many of you know by now, he is not a historic figure that  once walked in your midst. The story of his life describes the  initiations that all human beings have to go through on their  evolutionary journey up the spiritual mountain of earthly life. The  itinerant preacherman and wonderworker is a symbolism of you when you  start sharing, with as many as possible, the learning you have gathered  along the pathway of your present lifetime.

Many in your world are searching for a soulmate in the hope that such a  person will make them whole, but in truth I am the one all of you are  looking for. You do not need other people to make you whole; you already  are or rather you will be as soon as you have integrated the polarities  within you and through this fully re-connected with Me, your highest  God or Christ Self. The ultimate purpose of your earthly education has  been fulfilled when you understand your true nature, the higher purpose  of your existence and the high and holy destiny that awaits every human  being. Earth life then has nothing left to teach you. 

When you have been spiritually blind and deaf and begin to realise that  the essence of your being is spirit/soul who is immortal and will never  die, and that it is this part of your being that is trying to tell you  about its special needs through an illness of your physical body, the  Angels and I rejoice because you are paying attention at last. Whenever  someone asks for our help with healing their afflictions, their higher  nature is waking from its slumbers and the miracle of making a blind one  see and a deaf one hear is happening for you. 

You then discover that the spirit world has always communicated with  humankind in myths and legends, metaphors and allegories. It dawns on  you that insisting that every word of such tales is true and should be  understood literally has been an excellent way of hiding the truth. You  realise that revealing it had to wait until the right time for doing so  had come. Working out, each for themselves, the higher esoteric meaning  that has always been hiding behind the surface words of such tales is  every human being’s task on the earthly plane. This is a slow and  gradual process that, towards the end of your present lifetime, assists  you with developing the ability that is known as true clairvoyance. 

You then no longer have any difficulties recognising the esoteric  meaning behind the strange interlude of the Jesus legend when the Master  washes the feet of his disciples. Knowing that literally and  metaphorically speaking the feet represent humankind’s understanding,  wise ones appreciate that it is an allegory of how, on the road to  spiritual Mastership, it eventually becomes every human being’s duty to  share the wisdom and knowledge the Angels and I are giving to your world  through those who are acting as their channel. Each time you are  helping someone find a better understanding of their true nature and the  higher purpose and the meaning of their existence, you are washing  their feet metaphorically speaking. 

And that’s how every Divine spark on its evolutionary journey slowly but  surely lights up and changes first of all into a small still flame of  love. Shedding its light into your world, it keeps on growing. The more  it unites itself with others, the more the sacred fire of Mother Earth  and Father Sun, both manifestations of the Great Father/Mother and Me,  cleanse and purify all lower energies and transforms them into blessing  and healing energies. In this way, with the passing of time, the flame  grows into an ever more powerful blaze that gradually absorbs the dark  clouds of ignorance and fear that are still filling not only the  person’s own but also your whole world’s consciousness. This sacred fire  alone has the power of uplifting and transmuting them into total faith  and trust in the blessing and healing power of the Angels and Me that  freely flows into the heart and soul of humankind. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Looking At The Greater Picture’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘Soul Mates’
​ 
 From ‘What Is Truth?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Five

Sharing Your Gifts
*_
_*




*_​ The ultimate purpose of every human  being’s earthly lifetimes is learning to love the Divine way. This means  totally and unconditionally loving everybody and all lifeforms, without  prejudice. As soon as you grasp this, you realise that this kind of  loving is not mere a feeling for a person or a group of people, not even  for the whole of humankind and its world but for the whole of Creation  and everything that exists within it. This recognition awakes in you a  slowly increasing need to do what you can to lessen humankind’s  suffering and make a contribution towards putting an end to it for the  entire planet. With the passing of time it dawned on you that all of it  has its roots in the lack of knowledge and understanding of the  spiritual background of your earthly existence and that therefore all  suffering is basically unnecessary. 

Intuitively inspired by the Angels and Me, you then start using your  special gifts, which have taken you many lifetimes to develop, to bring  new hope, faith and trust to humankind through a better comprehension of  the high and holy destiny that is in store for every human being,  independent of where presently may be on the spiral of their personal  evolutionary development. You set about doing giving of your best to  explain to as many as possible the pathway that leads to the fulfilment  of this destiny, so we can do the rest of helping those who are ready to  find your gift.

In the fullness of time, the endeavours of all human beings are going to  be part of loving for its own sake. Everything you then do is carried  out with love – walking and talking, eating and breathing, thinking and  studying, dreaming and sleeping. That’s how all your organs, cells and  faculties slowly start attuning themselves to the will and wishes of the  Great Father and the Great Mother’s sacred wisdom and love. More and  more you are at one with them. Gradually you work is increasingly  instilled with the power of the Highest to create goodwill, healing and  peace not only for your readers but for your whole world. It is a  permanent state of consciousness that fills your entire being with the  Divine energies and everything you do is a song that has a sweet melody  of its own, waiting to be share with as many as possible.

When you are loving the Divine way, you no longer love people for this,  that or the other quality you perceive in them. You love them just  because they ARE. You will find that it is possible to love someone  without liking them or rather their behaviour and what they are doing.  You not condone them. Love that understands all, the way the Angels and I  do, and because of this love forgives and loves all. You too will have  no difficulties loving and forgiven people as soon as you have grasped  that sometimes they cannot help themselves because of the earthly  lessons in which they are presently taking part.

And because the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life love  you and your world and want you to assist your progress on the  evolutionary spiral, they are constantly providing fresh ideas for the  communication technology that’s available to you at any given time. They  want you to share with those around you what the pathway through your  present lifetime has taught you with as many people as possible. That’s  how every human being potentially has the power of decreasing the number  of those who to this day are struggling through their earthly existence  blind and deaf to their true spiritual nature. Helping them to see and  hear are among the miracles that the Angels and I are delighted to  perform through you.

Bearing in mind how much misery and suffering proselytising the false  beliefs of your world’s religions of the past once created, you will be  glad to hear that this is no longer desirable. Besides, modern  communication systems are rendering that kind of thing unnecessary. For  as long as you are doing your best to make full use of the talents that  have been bestowed upon you and willing to make them available free of  charge wherever someone is likely to be in need of them, the Angels and I  will intuitively guide you to such places and tell you how to go about  it.

 By bringing your gifts to ever more of those who are ready to have  their feet washed, metaphorically speaking, you together with us will be  assisting them with moving forwards and upwards on their individual  healing journey. Steadily increasing viewing figures shall be your  reward and the signal that none of your efforts has been for nothing and  is appreciated. Most important of all, never forget that each time one  of you heals, the miracle is multiplied many times over because not only  your world but the whole of Creation is healing with you. 

What a long way you and your world have already come. Rest assured that  there is a great deal more in preparation and all of it, for those who  go about it the right way, good. And because every birthday is in truth  the end of a year and not its beginning, this also applies when another  year of your calendar has come to its end. This means that the New Year  2019 was really the beginning of the year 2020. Let’s take a look at  what numerology can reveal about what was then ahead of you. The 2 is  ruled by the Moon, the sign of Cancer and the Great Mother, the  mothering, caring and nurturing aspect of the Divine Trinity. And for  the whole of the year 2019 the Mother has been providing you with the  double strength of the civilising, balancing and harmonising influence  of Her energies of wisdom and love.

2019 has been a period in which your world was ruled by the master  vibration 22 and this is true not only for that year but for the whole  of the decade ahead. And because 2 + 2 = 4 and the 4 is under the  rulership of Aquarius, it will also be much more strongly under the  influence of the energies of the Divine Waterbearer, the astrological  symbol of Aquarius. In support of humankind’s efforts, the civilising  and peace-loving influence of the feminine wisdom and love energies are  going to become more prominent and noticeable in both genders and that  throughout the whole of the decade. The strong presence of the Great  Mother’s caring and nurturing energies can be tapped into to assist you  with improving and healing your relationship first with yourself and  then with those around you. From there they can then be directed to flow  into the welfare of your planet and all lifeforms that are sharing it  with you. 

As the year 2020 is the beginning of 2021, the energies available to you  for the year ahead are going to be ruled by 2 + 2 +1 = 5. 2 = The Moon,  ruler of Cancer, the nurturing and caring sign of the zodiac that  represents the Great Mother’s love and wisdom. 1 = The Sun, ruler of  Leo, representing the Great Father’s will and power. 5 = Mercury,  planetary ruler of Gemini, the sign of your siblings and the world  around you, as well as Virgo, the teaching, healing and harvest sign of  the zodiac. Its symbol is the Virgin who holds a sheaf of corn in her  arms. The energies of this sign have the power of bringing the spiritual  harvest down to the Earth. 

In Roman mythology Mercury was the winged messenger of the Gods. He  stole their sacred fire, i.e. their wisdom and knowledge and brought it  to the Earth to relieve the suffering of humankind and all lifeforms  that are sharing your planet. And that’s what Mercury is waiting to help  ever more of you to do. His efforts are supported by a double dose of  the Mother’s feminine love and wisdom, assisted by the masculine will  and power of the Father. Notice how He no longer dominates the earthly  scene but has moved quite naturally into the background of what is  happening. 

Anyone who tunes into the frequencies of the Angels and Me and whose  intention is to unselfishly work with our energies for the highest good  and the greatest joy of your whole world, together with us wields the  power of bringing all of you closer to the promised new golden age that  lies within your reach now. Avarice and greed will by then have gone  from your world and everybody merely takes what they need. The rest is  left for those who are walking behind and that’s why hunger and  starvation will no longer be known. Goodwill and peace, harmony and  happiness will be the supreme ruler of your world. Sickness and diseases  will have been overcome because all those taking part in earthly life  have learnt how to heal themselves, those around them and your world,  assisted by the healing miracles that could be performed by us through  these people. 

This is how the cells and atoms of their physical bodies are gradually  filling with so much light that this their vehicle for getting around on  Mother Earth slowly but surely is becoming more ethereal. The  vibrations of everyone who turns to us to request our guidance and  protection are speeding up. As their bodies grow lighter and brighter,  the same happens to your planet. Bodies that are filled with light no  longer need to perish, the way they used to do in times gone by. And  that’s how the notion of death and the fear of it with the passing of  time will fade away. You know that the Universal laws rule life  throughout the whole of Creation and that whatever you send into your  world and the rest of the Universe can do nothing but return to you. It  enables you to do only that which is good, right and beautiful so that  in due course nothing but more of the same can come back. This knowledge  will gradually free your race and world from the fear of the future and  the unknown. 

My beloved children of the Earth, as you will be able to see for  yourself by now, there really is no need for being downhearted. So be of  good cheer! For as long as you live in hope and with your whole being  trust the blessing and healing power of the Angels and Me, everything  will be well and in the end work out for the highest good and greatest  joy of you and your world. Because of the laws of love and evolution it  cannot be any other way. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Looking At The Greater Picture’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Dreaming Of A World Without Fear’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’
​ From ‘What Is Faith?’_* 

* * *

*_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Six

Where Is The Truth?
*_
_*




*_​ I am the voice of the Divine Trinity,  the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter,  the Universal Christ, and that is the truth. In six thousand years of  patriarchy with its all-male religions this truth has never changed  because it is one of those that are unchangeable and will forever remain  the same. As they were yesterday, so they are today and in all Eternity  will be, regardless what anyone may say to contradict this. That  particularly applies to the organisations that established themselves  around these religions. The only thing that down the ages has altered  and that many times is the way the Angels and I have been presenting the  Divine truth through the many different belief systems that we gave to  your world. The wise higher purpose behind creating them was to steadily  increase your race’s understanding of the spiritual background of its  earthly existence. 

All lower selves on the earthly plane are constantly occupied with  learning how to deal with this part of humankind’s individual and  collective unceasing and relentless march forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. And every one of you eventually reaches the  developmental point when doubts begin to creep into your mind whether  the sacred teachings of your world really are literally true, the way  they say they are. You then begin to ask yourself: ‘If they are not  true, what is the truth?’ Potentially, I am every human being’s inner  teacher and guidance, the wise one or living God within. That is the  only truly reliable and trustworthy guru in the whole of Creation, who  is waiting to stir from its slumber all of you. The more you work with  Me and follow My advice, learning to trust what comes to you  intuitively, the more of the Divine wisdom and truth I am going to  reveal to you. 

Nothing in the whole of Creation happens without the Great Father’s will  and wishes, the Great Mother’s wisdom and love as well as the knowledge  of the wise ones in the spiritual background of your earthly existence.  In charge of every aspect of the development of you and your world,  they are the eye that never sleeps and nothing is beyond their reach. If  you believe you can sneak something into your world without anybody on  our level noticing it, you could not be more mistaken. You are magnetic  beings and every one of your thoughts, words and actions has a certain  vibration that imprints itself on the etheric level and is registered in  the Akashic Records. 

During your education in the earthly school of life, it takes many  lifetimes before you realise which truths are unchangeable. For example,  every human being is a co-creator with God, who is constantly in the  process of creating something; everything in the whole of Creation is  ruled by Divine Universal laws; whatever you send into your world  affects the rest of life everywhere and causes either a positive or  negative reaction; this creates what’s known to humankind as Karma. You  are responsible for every bit of it and at some stage of your journey up  the spiritual mountain of earthly life things unerringly find their way  back to you – good and bad ones alike. The realisation of this empowers  you to create only that which is good, right and beautiful in your  life. This ensures that in due course nothing but more of the same can  return to you. 

The ideas for the new tales and legends that appeared during certain  stages of humankind’s development were provided by none other than the  Angels and Me. It was done for the specific purpose of bringing a new  belief system to your world for which sufficient numbers of you were  ready. To update the Bible’s St. John 8:31-32 for the Aquarian age:  Jesus said to the Jews who had believed him: ‘If you abide in my word,  you are truly my disciples. You will know the truth and that will set  you free. The sacred teachings of your world have always contained some  Divine wisdom and truth. But they can only be found when you search for  them in the right places and that is the esoteric higher meaning that is  hidden behind the surface words of their parables and tales. You then  understand that the story of my life is but a legend, that I never  existed as a historical figure who once walked in your midst, and that  this is the unchangeable truth about me and my work.’

When you are faced with the task of dissolving your inner blockages and  freeing your earthly self of all its fears, especially those of God, of  life and death, of the future and the unknown, nothing but the truth and  the whole truth is good enough. It alone can free you from the  religious slavery of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions  that were spread by the old belief systems of your world. As the  executors of My great plan of life, the Angels and Masters around My  throne are responsible for the development of you and your world on all  its levels. They are My voice that speaks to you from your innermost  heart, My dwelling place. 

The guidance you receive intuitively from there is the most powerful  protection imaginable that enables you to enjoy the freedom of the  Aquarian Age that consists of believing what you intuitively know as  true and what is not. You are then marching to the tune of your inner  drum and no longer have any need for being led by the nose and following  any kind of herd. Guided and protected by the Angels and Me you are  finding your own truth and happy to share it with those around you.  That’s how in the new age everybody will gradually be developing into  simultaneously leading and following.

As soon as you have spiritually matured sufficiently, that’s how with  the passing of time we are going to reveal to you ever more of the true  higher esoteric meanings of metaphors and allegories of all belief  systems your world has ever known. You will then be able to perceive  that each one of them has taken humankind that bit closer to the  revelations and enlightenment of the Aquarian Age, the age of truth. It  has always been part of My great plan of life that My sacred wisdom and  truth should then start to flow directly from the minds of the Angels  and Masters around My throne, the Christ Circle, into the  receiver/transmitter stations of the earthly minds that have been tuned  into our frequencies. This shows their readiness for functioning as our  channels through whom My wisdom and truth flow with increasing abundance  into your world. 

The road that leads to this phase of humankind’s development is a tough  and demanding one. In the course of many lifetimes your spirit/soul is  the prisoner of its earthly counterpart, the small and easily frightened  lower self. It suffers correspondingly and its pain manifests itself as  illnesses in the human physical body. For as long as you are unaware of  what is happening to you, you will experience days of despair when it  seems impossible to break the bond between your spirit/soul and its  outer vehicle for the present lifetime. No matter how hard you try to  work on freeing yourself, you cannot do this on your own. Until your  earthly self has finally surrendered itself totally and unconditionally  to its heavenly counterpart, your very own God or Christ nature, so that  through this it can grow stronger day by day, you cannot be released.  But eventually something magical takes place on the inner level and  without any external changes, oh wonder of all wonders you are free!

Things that had previously been obscure to you become clear in your mind  and your problems and difficulties appear to resolve themselves. This  can only come about when the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth,  your higher and lower nature, is taking place. The light of Me, your God  or Christ Self, then gradually absorbs the fears and anxieties which  its earthly counterpart in the course of many lifetimes stored in the  memories of its soul. In every new one they are programmed into the  cells and atoms of its physical body. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘The Six-pointed Star – Symbol Of Perfection’
•    ‘The Truth Will Set You Free’
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘Without The Truth’
•    ‘Systematic Suppression Of The Truth’
•    ‘The Whole Truth, Nothing But The Truth!’
•    ‘Nothing But The Truth’
•    ‘What Is Truth?’
​ 
 From ‘The Power of Thought’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Seven

The Acceptable Time Of The Lord
*_
​ _*




*_​ The six-pointed star is a symbolism of  the healing process that leads to what the Christian teachings call ‘the  acceptable time of the Lord’. The Lord represents every human being’s  higher God or Christ nature. Trust this part of your being to bring  about the healing miracle. It surely will do so as soon as the right  conditions have been created. This is the case when the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions that were stored in your soul memories have  at last been dissolved. Never give up hope that at the right moment  this will also be the case for you and that sooner or later you will get  there. So be as still as possible and wait for the unfoldment of your  very own healing miracle. Keep on keeping on doing your best and living  with hope in your heart and trusting that God and the Angels are going  to do the rest, as they surely will.

Everything in the whole of Creation consists of My light. The vibrations  of that which is visible to earthly eyes have merely been slowed down  and that also applies to every cell and atom of all physical bodies,  human and animal alike. Now that you are aware of this, imagine that  every part of your being is filling more and more with My light and the  white healing magic of My energies that has always been flowing into  everything that takes part in earthly life. It flows through the rays of  the Sun in the sky above you. I am the Sun of all suns, the Light of  all lights and the Sun behind your Sun. Even if the sky is covered by  thick clouds, My rays still penetrate it.

Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. Everything is recycled  and used again somewhere else. The fears and anxieties of all human soul  memories that resulted from the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions, spread by the religions of your world and to this day by  the mass media, are stored in humankind’s individual and collective soul  memories. For as long as they remain stored in the cells and atoms of  any physical body, that person will remain trapped on the earthly plane.  

Tell those who are hoping for a healing miracle of their own that they  are waiting to be absorbed into the light of Me, their higher God or  Christ nature. In the temple of My loving heart they need to be uplifted  and transmuted into blessing and healing energies that are flowing to  wherever they are needed, and especially when someone asks for them  anywhere in the whole of Creation. Share with those in search of a  healing miracle that the only way of bringing it about is through  dissolving layer upon layer of the soul memories that are stored in the  cells of every human physical body and affecting their lower self on the  subconscious level. As this process is similar to the peeling of an  onion, encourage people never to give up. The older and more experienced  their spirit/soul is, the more layers have to be removed. 

This continues until one fine day they are going to feel that some real  progress has been made. This means they have reached ‘the acceptable  time of the Lord’ mentioned earlier. On this road they may get easier  days when they think that they really are moving forwards. But alas, to  their greatest disappointment the next day may well be as hard and  difficult to cope with again as any of the previous ones, creating the  impression of moving one step forwards and two back. This, however, is  definitely not the case. It’s just that on the difficult days it’s nose  to the grindstone and, together with their Highest Self, getting on with  shedding another layer of their soul memories and of the blockage. 
From ‘Looking At The Greater Picture’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles And Wonders – Part Eight

The Quantum Leap
*_
​ _*




*_​ Mother Earth and every one of her  creatures, including humankind, for quite some time have been undergoing  a major frequency shift that represents a quantum leap in the  development of your race’s spiritual awareness. The knowledge of this is  helpful for those who are spiritually sufficiently mature to play an  active part in your planet’s transformation into a more spiritual and  ethereal one. Aquarius is one of the Air signs and the most essential  requirement of the Aquarian Age are physical bodies that consist more  and more of air and light for getting around on Mother Earth. This is  because with every passing day you are moving deeper into this age and  the power of its energies are constantly increasing. 

That’s why, in keeping with My great plan of life, the Angels in charge  of your planet’s wellbeing for some time have been changing the physical  bodies of humans and animals alike from consisting mostly of water into  being predominantly filled with air and light. It stands to reason  that, when the cells of your body contain less water, there is more room  for the atoms of My light. As the amount of light in your physical  bodies increases, the vibrations of their atoms at the same time are  being stepped up to a higher frequency. Through this your whole being is  more in harmony with the higher levels of life.

And because your soul memories are stored in your waterbody, the more  you work with the Angels and Me and let go of the shadows of the false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of past lifetimes, the more room  there is in your physical body that can be filled with the light of  Divine wisdom and truth. Each time you have worked your way through yet  another difficult day of shedding another layer of your soul’s  reminiscences, making you feel as if you were not progressing at all,  you will notice on your next easier day that new knowledge has come to  you. You will be astonished about how much you have grown not only in  spiritual wisdom but also in understanding it and the ability of  assisting others with their grasp of these matters.

You will then know with great clarity that for quite some time you and  your world have been going through the major transformation of  humankind’s rebirth into the awareness of its true higher God or Christ  nature. Many in your midst are finding the changes this inevitably  brings for every one of you extremely difficult to cope with. This  applies especially to those who are insufficiently evolved and therefore  unable to take part in the present evolutionary march forwards. In due  course, one way or another, the lower selves of these spirit/souls are  going to leave the earthly plane behind. 

And that’s because their vibrations will be unsuitable for Mother Earth  when the present transformation is complete. They will be reincarnating  onto a younger and less evolved planet whose energies better suit their  requirements. The soul memories and any credits and debts that have  accrued in your spiritual bankbooks accompany every human spirit/soul  wherever it may eventually find itself for continuing its learning  process. That which was acquired in the school of earthly life will  enable young and inexperienced soul/spirits to play the role of pioneers  and wayfinders on their new home planet for those who are even less  evolved than they are. 

If your soul memories show the wise ones in charge of you in the spirit  world that you departed from one of your previous earthly lifetimes  through suicide, they know that your earthly self has already taken part  in the lesson that there is no point in ending your present existence  by your own hands. This is because the problems you hope to escape in  one lifetime most certainly have to be faced by you again in the next  one and however many more it may take to deal with and resolve the  questionable issues satisfactorily. Suicide attempts can only be  successful for those who still are in need of this essential part of  your learning. 

Whatever happens to you and wherever you are going to find yourself,  your spirit guides will always be with you and doing their best to show  you the way. However, they are not allowed to do the work on yourself,  your earthly character and its soul memories for any one of you. They  are constantly hoping that, when someone has tried to kill themselves  unsuccessfully often enough, they will eventually come to their senses,  go down on their knees and pray for the help of the higher forces of  life. Without this no help from the Angels and Me can come to anyone.  And that is why no matter how often and how hard some people may try,  they will never succeed to end their present lifetime by suicide. The  spirit guides and helpers are not going to allow you to do this. The  only thing they can hope to achieve is creating more entries on the  debit side of their spiritual bank account because of the suffering and  heartache they are bringing to those around them. 

The trouble is that, if one of your most recent earthly sojourns ended  in this manner, your desire for running away from the obstacles that are  presenting themselves on your pathway through life could be so strong  that you cannot resist having one go after another. As you will not be  allowed to indulge in your escapist tendencies, regardless of how many  attempts you make, the wise ones will bring you back from death’s door  time and again. That’s why we advise you to take note of the people  around you and look out for those who do not understand why such things  are happening to them. 

Many want to end their lives because they are feeling lost. Do your best  to reassure them that all is well and explain to them what is happening  to you and your world. Some people want to hide and countless numbers  are seeking refuge in the products of the pharmaceutical industry,  because so far they have no idea of the wise higher purpose their  earthly existence serves. Explain to them that a complete overhaul is  taking place on the inner level of every human being and that of your  world. Take heart, beloved children of the Earth, keep on keeping on,  live in faith and with trust and hope filling your whole being that  eventually your own and Mother Earth’s transformation will be complete. A  new team of guides from a higher level of My realm is then likely to  accompany you to show the way. 

Every one of you was created for playing a specific role during this  transformation. When it is complete you will have been instrumental in  creating a New Earth and the new Golden Age of peace and harmony and of  plenty for everybody. So do your best and pour all your energies into  working for the whole of humankind and its world during this time of  ever more rapidly expanding consciousness. Knowing that you are walking  hand in hand with the Angels and Me will help you to focus your entire  being on fulfilling the high and holy destiny that is in store for every  human being at the end of their education as a physical being in a  world of matter. Each one of you eventually evolves into a Christed one  in their own right. You will then freely and willingly and unselfishly  serve the Angels and Me as pioneer and wayfinder, healer and bringer of  light in the form of Divine wisdom and truth, so we can bring them to  wherever someone is in need of them.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’
•    ‘Being A Channel Of Light’​
From ‘From Fool To Wise One’  
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Thrill Of Hope
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Holy Night,
The Stars are brightly shining,
It is the true Saviour’s birth.
The blessing and healing power of Christ Star’s 
Light is penetrating ever deeper into 
All human hearts and souls and that of our world.
And ever more of them joyously respond 
By opening wide. 

For long enough our world has been 
Suffering and pining in the prison of humankind’s
Ignorance of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.
Rejoice, because for some time the greatest 
Wonder and miracle of all times has been taking place 
And that is the rebirth of humankind
Into the awareness of its true spiritual nature.
Archangel Michael with the golden sword 
Of sacred knowledge that flows directly
From the heartmind of the Highest into our world
Touches the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions
That in the course of many lifetimes have 
Accumulated in the memories of our souls.
This contact transmutes them into 
Total faith and trust in our Creator 
And the basic goodness of the life
That has been given to us and our world. 

Fall on your knees, O hear the Angels voices.
O night Divine, 
O night when the true Christ child is born
In every heart and soul and that of our world, 
O night Divine, O night, O night Divine.

Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by the cradle we stand,
Because we now understand its true meaning.
Led by the Christ Star’s light sweetly gleaming,
The wise ones from the spirit realm are guiding 
And protecting us, helping us to recognise
The symbolisms behind the Jesus legend’s surface words.
They are telling us intuitively that the child’s parents 
Are the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Who never left us and have always been with every one of us. 
Lovingly they are watching us and our world,
Assisting the true Christ child’s birth
In ever more human hearts,
Whose symbol is the manger and 
The little town of Jerusalem
Represents the whole of humankind.

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God
Have always been in charge of the development 
Of us and our world.
They know the needs of everyone and,
As far as our Karma allows,
Are at all times doing their best to fulfil them.
That’s why they are now providing us with 
The courage and strength to master 
The drives and urges of our lower nature.
When we nail them to the cross of our earthly existence,
From deep within everyone’s own being,
Our God or Christ nature can then take over.

Glory be to our world’s true King And Queen 
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ, 
The Light of all lights and Sun of all suns. 
Before them we kneel in adoration,
Giving thanks and praise for allowing us to know that: 
The main Divine laws are love and evolution,
Their gospel is peace;
Everybody is our sibling 
In the vast family of humankind;
When we love and forgive each other,
The karmic chains and shackles dissolve. 
We ourselves created them in past lifetimes 
When we were ignorant of our true nature and 
The presence of God’s Universal laws.

The knowledge of these things takes our world 
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life
Into the new Golden Age when slavery and oppression,
Warmongering, violence and strife will no longer be known.
That’s why songs of joy and peace, faith and trust 
Are flowing from our hearts and souls,
And we give thanks and praise to the Divine Trinity’s 
And bless its sacred name. 

Each time another one of us becomes aware of their real nature
And starts conducting their life in keeping with it,
Another Christ child is born in Bethlehem.
Hallelujah! 

Adolphe Charles Adam
Adapted for our time by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?’

 From ‘The Aquarian Revelations’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be*







The Angels and Masters in the 
Spiritual background of earthly life
Are in charge of us and our world. 
They are the voice of the Great Father/Mother
And of my conscience. 
Whenever I’m in trouble, 
Their wisdom and love speak to me: 
‘Be still, My child,
There’s a reason for everything
And answers to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you  intuitively
How to respond.
Just let it be.

In my deepest, darkest hours 
This voice whispers: ‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise this presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For their guidance and protection
Which will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out
That God is as much part of us as we are of God,
That no-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right way of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
Follow their advice 
And let it be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

That’s how in any difficult situation
Divine love and wisdom can soon take over.
And I hear my inner guidance whispering:  
‘Look for the lesson, be patient, My child.
Allow yourself to be and rest safely in the knowledge
That the answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly existence as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On spirit/soul’s long evolutionary journey.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​‘Being part of and at one with the Great    Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as    familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is    the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows    the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to    protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been    with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.    And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We    speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and    develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The    Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her    many symbols.’
Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker

Part One Of The Second Section
*_






Ah, Love! Could you and I with fate conspire,
To shatter our world’s sorry scheme of things entire,
Would we not shatter it to bits – and then,
Re-mould it nearer to our heart’s desire?

Omar Khayyam
1048 – 1123 AD
Adjusted for our time
By Aquarius​This  new part of my jottings was launched 20th January 2020 when the Sun had  just moved from Capricorn, the densest of the Earth signs, into  Aquarius, one of the Air signs devoted to the development of humankind’s  intellectual and mental capabilities. From the energies of gloom and  doom loving Capricorn everything in our world for thirty days will come  increasingly under the influence of forward looking Aquarius, the sign  in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations can and  eventually will find their fulfilment.

The time has come for  leaving behind the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions with  which our soul memories have been filled by the religions of times gone  by. The Aquarian energies provide us with the iconoclastic powers of  smashing them into smithereens that can be absorbed by our Highest Self,  to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  the whole of Creation. They are flowing to wherever they are needed and  especially to those who are asking for them. The Aquarian energies are  excellent for practising our spiritual wings by taking to the air and  becoming a miracle worker in our own right and in this way make our  contribution towards the blessing and healing of all life.

* * *
​I  hope that those who are familiar with other parts of my writings are  going to forgive me for repeating some of the concepts mentioned here. I  do believe that this is necessary for the sake of anyone who is new to  my work. I am equally convinced that all our world’s problems will one  day have been solved when the following things have become common  knowledge and that’s the reason for sharing them once more here:

a)  Who and what we truly are, where we are coming from and going to. b)  The essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul, part of God and  therefore eternal and immortal like our Creator. c) A human life is not a  one-off thing but a long drawn out process that consists of countless  lifetimes that, slowly but surely, take every one of us forwards and  upwards on the vast evolutionary spiral of life. d) Earthly life is a  place of learning, a school that takes us from its lowest lessons to the  highest. This journey starts with experiencing the meanest drives and  urges of humankind’s lower earthly nature. It ends with the high and  holy destiny, which is in store for every human being, of evolving into a  Christed one, someone who moves about on the Earth like the legendary  Jesus, who is a symbol of humankind’s Christ nature. The tale of the  Master’s life depicts the various initiations every one of us  experiences on the road to this goal.

Alas, to this day many are  still unaware of why they are here and what is happening to them and at  the same time their world. The wise higher purpose of all aspects of our  race’s earthly education is that, with the passing of time, even the  last and slowest ones of us evolve into seekers of wisdom and truth. The  Aquarian Age is the age of truth and anyone who has woken up from their  spiritual slumber is one of the pioneers and wayfinders for those who  are following behind. We are here to ease their way because that sets  them free to attend to the special kind of work that, as written in  their book of life, is destined for them, the same as for everybody.

Hand  with God and the Angels, protected by them and intuitively guided,  aspiring healers and light bringers need to willingly explore areas of  human consciousness where no-one has been before. Their task is the  spreading of the news that for quite some time, each one of us  individually and all of us together, have been travelling towards a  miracle and wonder of truly majestic proportions and that is the healing  of the whole of humankind, our world and everything that shares it with  us.

If you wish to make a contribution to the success of this  enterprise, first and foremost you need to inform those around you about  the following: a) Help them to become aware of humankind’s true nature.  b) The higher purpose and meaning of everyone’s earthly existence. c)  The presence of God’s Universal law of cause and effect, commonly known  as the law of Karma. It ensures that everything eventually returns to  its source in somewhat strengthened form. Everything in the whole of  Creation is subject to this law, naturally also humankind as a whole and  every individual spirit/soul within it.

d) Every one of us has  the power to put an end to the last bit of the suffering of our world  through the realisation of how this law has always affected us and  everything that is in our life. With the knowledge that this will  forever continue the Universe places the instrument for influencing our  own destiny and that of our world in positive and constructive ways, so  that all suffering will eventually come to is natural end.

The  scandals that for many years have been rocking our world to its  foundations, in particular those about sexual abuse, are part of the  patriarchy’s legacy. Dealing with the aftermath of such offences is well  and good, but if we wish to remove sores of this nature from  humankind’s character once and for all, it is necessary to look in a  different direction. When one starts digging for the roots of the  dilemmas that to this day are troubling us, they need to be approached  from the spiritual perspective. It is astonishing how solutions offer  themselves, practically of their own accord. By following them through  and working with what is on offer, in my view, every last one of our  world’s blemishes will in the natural course of events eventually have  been wiped out once and for all.

The heart of what is at stake  here is that every one of us, without exception, is a spark of the Great  Light of the Universal Christ and a child of the Great Father/Mother of  all life. That means we are a young Gods in the making who are spending  the initial part of their apprenticeship as physical beings on the  Earth. And because God is in everything, anything that exists in the  whole of Creation is an image of God, including the humankind. We are  co-creators with God, we ARE God. God did not make us the way we are, we  ourselves did this in the course of many lifetimes and everything that  is in our lives came about the same way.

Whatever we ever did and  still are doing, God and the Angels have been and are helping us. On  our own we could not do anything; we would be nothing; we would not be!  But as sparks of the Divine and chips off the old block, our Creator’s  powers and characteristics are also in every one of us. I hope you’ll  forgive me for using this expression in this context, but that’s what we  are. That’s why all of us have the best as well as the worst within.  The best is waiting to be nurtured and developed by us, but it cannot do  so until we have reached a certain developmental point.

When we  peer into the mirror of the self with honesty, the urge overcomes us to  seriously start working on overcoming our unpleasant characteristics.  Reaching out for higher and better ones helps us to gradually rise above  the drives and urges of our lower nature. That’s how we ourselves have  to nail them to the cross of consciousness of our earthly existence,  until the last one of them has gone.

In a nutshell, the ugly and  evil parts of humankind’s nature and that of our world are  manifestations of their crude and unevolved state. They in particular,  the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, are struggling to  work their way forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral towards  developing into something that is good, right and beautiful. For a long  time we believe that only those things alone are God. But in the end it  dawns on us that in truth everything is God and part of God and  therefore also of us. We become more careful with what we think, speak  and do because we know that as God-like creatures we are responsible for  every one of them and that in the fullness of time, the Universal laws  return their results to us with ever increasing strength.

Even  though the development of every human being is basically the same, no  two human pathways turn ever out to be quite alike. And by the end of  our earthly education we are likely to have taken part in many different  cultures of our world. The general direction of everybody’s  evolutionary journey moves through one lifetime after another forwards  and upwards on the great spiral of life. Round and round the zodiac we  travel, touching down on many occasions to spend another earthly sojourn  in all of its twelve signs and houses. Through acting them out, we are  initially concerned with absorbing their negative characteristics. As  with the passing of time our Highest or God Self draws us ever closer  towards Itself, the higher or Christ nature begins to rise to the  surface of our earthly self’s consciousness. The time then has come for  bringing forth and integrating the highest, best and noblest that is  within us. Should you wish to find out more about how it all began, go  to the relevant link below.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘The Great Plan of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘From Fool To Wise One’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘Looking At The Greater Picture’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘What Is Faith?’
•    ‘What Is Truth?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

 From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Two

Studying The Nature Of Evil
*_
_*




*_
​No  spiritual progress is possible for as long as we believe that Jesus is a  historical figure who once walked in our midst and therefore continues  to exist in the spirit realm. Failing to realise that he is but a symbol  of every human being’s higher or Christ nature disconnects us from this  the most essential and valuable aspect of every human being. While we  hold onto this false belief, it’s impossible for God and Angels to work a  miracle of any kind through us. This, however, changes dramatically as  soon as our small earthly self has finally grasped what is at stake and  freely and willingly, totally and unconditionally surrenders itself to  its heavenly counterpart. Only when it has taken over completely, so  that our upper and lower energies have become one, can we be at one with  the will and wishes of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their  only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ.

The Angelic  hierarchy have always tried to communicate with every one of us through  our inner guidance. They are the voice of our higher consciousness, the  wise one or living God within. Their advice comes to us intuitively,  including the instructions of how to go about redeeming our karmic  debts. The hardest and most difficult ones have been kept for our final  lifetime on this planet. When we have learnt to trust their guidance and  follow it without hesitation, we can rely upon it that the end of our  earthly education is within our grasp. If we keep on keeping on, no  matter how much suffering has to be endured, the greatest miracle of  all, the healing together of the lower and higher nature of the whole of  humankind and our own is taking place. This is the sacred marriage of  Heaven and Earth in which they are fusing and merging into one.

Small  earthly selves who have reached this developmental landmark and have  fulfilled its demands will eventually have evolved into spiritual  Masters and Christed ones in their own right. Having overcome and left  behind the drives and urges of their lower nature, they behave and react  to the world around them with the kind of wisdom and love, tolerance  and forgiveness that is deeply rooted in the gift of understanding the  higher purpose of humankind’s earthly existence. This is the ultimate  goal of every human being’s earthly education when this part of it  cannot teach us any more. Our vibrations by then have changed  sufficiently so we can continue our studies on the first level of the  spirit realm, when the natural end of our present lifetime comes round.

The  Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are the  executors of the evolutionary plan of life. They are responsible for  the development of all parts of the created world that are visible or  invisible to human eyes, including every one of us and our world. They  are at one with the will and wishes of the Great Architect of life, the  same as we are when we have evolved into a Christed one. That is the  meaning of being at one with God.

‘Destroy the seed of evil or it  will grow and ruin you,’ wrote the Greek fable writer and wise one  Aesop, who lived approx. 620-564 B.C. The only way of following this  advice successfully is through digging for the roots of that which is  known as evil in our world. And that, to my mind, is nothing more than  the lack of spiritual knowledge and understanding of the wise higher  purpose of humankind’s existence. Providing as much of it as possible  has been and still is my life’s mission. See the relevant links at the  end of this chapter.

Anyone who seriously wishes to put an end to  the suffering of our world and that which to this day is evil, corrupt  and rotten in it, will get nowhere without looking for the truth. It’s  systematic suppression has been the most vital aspect of the patriarchal  religions. But with the coming of the Age of Aquarius, the age of  truth, ever more of us are re-discovering their true nature. It is the  time for coming home into the understanding that humankind’s existence,  the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, always has been  and forever will be subject to God’s Universal laws, especially the law  of cause and effect or Karma. This law ensures that the perpetrator of  some lifetimes is the perpetrated and the persecutor the persecuted, in  future ones.

This is how the will and power and the love and  wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life has always been creating  opportunities for every human being to become familiar with the  different aspects of their own nature, the higher and lower, as well as  the two sides of every coin of everything that needs to be encountered  in the school of earthly life. And that’s why every one of us has to  spend lifetimes as either a male or a female of the species. For a well  rounded earthly education it is essential that we get to know all sides  of every picture.

In some lifetimes we take the part of the  teacher, while on other occasions that of the pupil. This is how it  comes about that in some lifetimes we are taking on the role of  molesters not only of the girls and women around us but also of boys and  men. Through having to endure this kind of treatment in other  lifetimes, when our Karma returns our misdeeds to us we experience the  damaging effect this kind of treatment has on a human being’s psyche,  their self-esteem and all-round wellbeing. And if we have been and/or  still are subject to any kind of abuse in our present lifetime, we can  be sure that it could only happen because of what we did to others in  previous ones. In fact, we are victims twice over. First through our  behaviour and because of our lack of understanding of the spiritual  background and the cause of our suffering.

We insist on causing  pain and suffering to others only for as long as our spiritual  short-sightedness exists and we do not yet know better. Only for as long  as we remain unaware that we ourselves have to redeem any negative  Karma created by us to be redeemed by none other that us in one of our  coming lifetimes. Without fail the Universal laws in due course, as soon  as we have grown strong enough to cope with such experiences, returns  our misbehaviour to us. We then find ourselves at their receiving end  and for a long time unable to understand why something so ugly and  painful should be happening to us out of all people.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’
•    ‘My Life’s Mission’
•    ‘About Angels’

 From ‘Of Good And Evil’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Three

Refusing Judgement
*_
_*




*_​ On the road to spiritual Mastership,  wise ones refuse to sit in judgement over those who to this day are  killing and maiming, raping and pillaging to their heart’s content. The  Jesus legend’s parable St John 8:7 about a woman caught in adultery  comes to their mind in which Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger  on the ground. When those who had gathered around him kept on  questioning him, he straightened up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who  is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.’

This reminds them of lifetimes when they were going through the crude  and unevolved initial phase of their earthly self’s development, and  were as young and inexperienced as the present offenders of our world  are. Aware that there is every likelihood that what these people are  doing now was also once done by them, they count the blessings of having  reached the final phase of their earthly education. And so they give  thanks and praise to the Highest Forces for having got them there.

Their knowledge helps these wise ones to resist the temptation of taking  trespassers against the laws of life by the scruff of their necks and  shaking them into the awakening of their spiritual nature. It comforts  them to know that this cannot come about for any human being until the  right point of their development has been reached. But, nonetheless  sometimes they cannot help wanting to assist these people in some way.  After all, they too are God’s beloved children of the Earth and our  siblings in the great family of humankind. Whenever feelings of that  nature threaten to overwhelm you, pay attention to what kind of reaction  comes to you intuitively from your inner guidance. But in any case, be  extra careful as nobody will thank you for your efforts if they come at  the wrong time for the other one. At best they would simply not  understand and wonder what kind of a nutcase you are. At worst they  could feel threatened by what you are saying, become aggressive and  attack you.

Whatever happens, we are not to cast our pearls of wisdom before – no,  not swine but the unready. Best of all, to my mind, in all human  encounters is to ask your Highest Self that the right words should  always come to you. Requests of this nature are never denied by God and  the Angels. When all is said and done, every human being is walking the  same road up the spiritual mountain of life. And each one of the  religions God and the Angels ever gave to our world was but a somewhat  different pathway that is meant to be valid for a certain length of time  only. Every belief system was a river and now that the age of truth is  with us, all of them are joining forces and flowing into the vast ocean  of spiritual life where God’s eternal laws of love and evolution rule  supreme. 

Every new religious myth, tale or legend was given in keeping with  humankind’s requirements at that particular time. Each one served the  wise higher purpose of teaching us how to differentiate between the  higher and lower aspects of God’s nature and our own that consist of  masculine and feminine, darkness and light, good and evil and so forth.  No spiritual progress is possible for those who to this day insist that  every word of our world’s sacred texts is literally true because the  truth has always been hiding behind their surface words of their  parables, allegories and metaphors. As soon as one begins to look for  God’s sacred wisdom and truth in this way, they quite magically start to  make a great deal of sense. Working with them creatively has the power  of speeding up the progress of our individual and collective moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Let’s return to the Jesus legend’s parable mentioned earlier for a  moment with an extract from ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’: ‘To  paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are  free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation  is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to  pick up a stone, never mind throwing it. And would you dare to throw a  stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are  committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the  family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are  doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum,  just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget  that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no  point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against  the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is  happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely  unaware of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know  when you had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those  days you too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are  volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are  humans allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a great abundance of everything, but as only through  the lack of something human beings can learn to appreciate that which  they have, sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in  earthly life, to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s  time.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

 From ‘What Is Faith?’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Four

The Greatest Miracle Of All Times
*_
_*




*_​The  only truly lasting healing can only come about through assisting   someone’s small earthly self to understand that the essence of every one  human being, including their own, is spirit/soul and that this aspect  of everybody’s nature is immortal and will never die. Through  familiarising ourselves with the wise higher purpose of our earthly  existence and learning how to work hand in hand with God and the Angels,  every part of us, i.e. mind and body, spirit and soul can be healed and  restored to normal healthy functioning.

However, it’s not enough  to merely read about such things, the way you are presently doing. The  spiritual knowledge you are finding here, the same as any other to which  your inner guidance responds with: ‘Yes, this is true!’, has to be  applied to your own life. Through doing this, while constantly reaching  out for the assistance of God and the Angels, alone can it become part  of your consciousness and spiritual property. It is well worth doing  because that’s the only thing we can take with us when the end of each  earthly lifetime has been reached. In all Eternity it is going to be our  property.

Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, every  human being wherever we may find ourselves at present in this and our  other world, the spirit realm, is taking part in the greatest healing  miracle of all times. It consists of a journey of exploration that in  the end takes all of us into a search for healing in mind and body,  spirit and soul. However, no spiritual progress worth mentioning is  possible until we accept the responsibility for ourselves, our  predestined pathway and everything our life has ever brought us. We  ourselves have created it the way it is at any given moment and that’s  why we are the only ones who will ever be able to save and redeem us. No  matter how well meaning someone may be, how much they love us and long  to help us, no-one in the whole of Creation can some kind of magic wand  to create a miracle cure on our behalf.

The power for doing this  is an integral part of our own being, which is latent during the initial  stages of our earthly education.  The legend of the Master Jesus’ life  depicts the higher God or Christ part of every human being’s nature that  at the beginning is merely present in seed form. The tale of the child  in the manger is a metaphor for the Christ child that is waiting to be  born, i.e. discovered and its powers developed to full strength in every  human being. The whole of the Jesus story describes the various  initiations all of us take part in during our evolutionary journey up  the spiritual mountain of life. When in this process the upper and lower  parts of our nature merge into one, the healing miracle of the sacred  marriage between Heaven and Earth takes place.

It cannot come  about through passive participation. We ourselves are required to take  an active part in the work this entails. It is an essential part of the  saving, healing and redemption of ourselves. A D.I.Y. job if ever there  was one! The will and wishes of our small earthly self with its long  established and outdated thought and behaviour patterns need to  surrender themselves freely and willingly to our Highest or Christ  nature and adjust themselves to its requirements.

This is a  healing journey the likes of which has never been known in our world  before. Like any journey it starts with one step and that is the  recognition that God and the Angels are not a remote force that dwells  ‘somewhere out there – in the Heavens’. They are as much part of us as  we are part of them. They have never left us and could never do so if  they wanted to. Not that this would ever have occurred to them. For a  very long time they have been waiting patiently for ever more of us to  wake up from their spiritual slumbering state, become aware of their  presence and start asking questions as to who and what we ourselves  truly are. At this point of our development we feel a need that, with  the passing of time, grows ever stronger to find out whether our  existence serves a purpose and if so, what it could be.

Through  finding a better understanding of life as a result of our questioning we  gradually realise that thought and love are the most powerful forces in  the whole of Creation. We discover that everything that exists within  it was created by these forces and can be destroyed or de-created in the  same manner by the masculine will and power of the Highest Forces of  life, the Great Father of all life, in co-operation with the love and  wisdom of his feminine counterpart, the Great Mother. Where and when  both events should take place is decided by both of them.

Nothing  in the whole of Creation is ever wasted; everything is recycled. All  matter that is created consists of light whose vibrations have been  slowed down so much that they appear to be solid. During the de-creation  process the vibrations are speeded up again and what appeared to be  matter returns to its state of light, so that something else can be  created by the Divine Trinity, Father/Mother and their only born  Son/Daughter, the light of the Christ Star, the Sun of all suns and  light of all lights.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Soul Healing For Our World’
•    ‘World Healing Meditation’
•    ‘The Revolution Of Peace’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Five

Asking For Help
*_
_*




*_​ The spirit realm is a world of thought  and in our role as co-creators with God our thoughts have always been  creating the realities of our earthly existence. For a long time we are  unaware that today’s thoughts are sowing the seeds for the happenings of  tomorrow and future lifetimes. And for as long as only a small part of  our earthly mind believes that the conventional medical profession’s  verdict that our affliction is irreversible and incurable is true, we  are interfering with and jeopardising our physical body’s wonderful  ability of healing itself and a miracle is impossible for us.

If, however, we behave like Eliza Doolittle in ‘My Fair Lady’, who  responds to the way the professor treats her with: ‘Just you wait, Henry  Higgins! Just you wait!’ and then sets about showing him what she is  capable of. If we react in similar manner to the medical profession and  do our best to bring them proof that, with the help and will of God and  the Angels, all things are possible and any condition can be healed,  they will be as amazed as Henry Higgins and the people around him when  they witnessed Eliza’s transformation. 

So, whenever you remember what the consultant said about your condition,  doubts are likely to creep into your mind that their opinion could be  right after all. During the early stages of your career as a miracle  worker this is bound to happen frequently. You have the power of  uplifting and transmuting such negative and destructive thoughts into  positive and constructive ones. Remind yourself of Eliza’s words and  quietly say to yourself: ‘Just you wait, oh medical profession! Just you  wait!’ Be creative and make up affirmations that speak to your  spirit/soul. That’s how, with the passing of time, your earthly mind  will get used to nothing but peaceful and loving healing and miracle  thoughts. Just you wait, oh you doubting Thomases! And observe it  happening to you.

For these are indeed the days of miracles and wonders and, whether you  are as yet aware of it or not, every one of us for quite some time has  been involved in the greatest healing miracle ever. Humankind’s  awareness of our true spiritual nature is reborn. The upper and lower  aspects of our being are healing together and because on the inner level  of life there is no separation between anything, everything that exists  in our world and in the whole of Creation is healing with us. 

That’s why increasing numbers of us are consciously becoming aware of  their true nature and the oneness with God, the Highest Forces of life.  With it comes the realisation that this blessed state was never  interrupted for the simple reason that, as mentioned earlier, God and  the Angels are as much part of us as we are of them. Their love is total  and unconditional. It knows no bounds and has always had our best at  heart and that includes experiencing life as a physical being in a  material world. 

This is how, with our help, God and the Angels have been getting to know  how the various aspects of the Divine nature manifest themselves on the  earthly plane. And because the law of life is evolution, this pathway  has always taken every one of us together with our whole world steadily  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Naturally, for every  human being, without exception, this journey has to start at its lowest  point. In the course of countless earthly lifetimes all of us are slowly  but surely moving from there to the highest level of our present  existence. When we have evolved into spiritual Masters and Christed  ones, each in their own right, the end of our earthly education has been  reached. 

One of the most essential parts of this road is evolving into a healer  and lightbringer, saviour and redeemer, miracle worker and channel of  light through whom the powers of God and the Angels can freely flow for  the blessing and healing of everything that exists in our world. And  that’s the only way how individual and collective healing miracles can  come about, first for ourselves, then for those around us and ultimately  for the whole of God’s Creation. Because on the inner level of life all  is one, there is no separation between anything and everything that  happens anywhere affects all lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation,  when one of us heals not only all humankind and our world are healing  with us but the rest of the created world on all its levels is doing the  same. This is why when we are saving and redeeming ourselves, we are  also acting as saviours and redeemers of all worlds. 

Because God and the Angels never interfere with anyone’s life  unnecessarily, if we want their help we have to ask for it and as soon  one of us comes forward to do this, they rejoice and respond in a  suitable manner. And whenever we want to know something, the answer  comes to us somehow; intuitively they are guiding us to find it. Our  intuition is the in-tuition, our inner guidance of the wise one or  living God within, the only truly reliable and trustworthy guru in the  whole of Creation. 

It is during times of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections that  the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind tunes itself into  the frequencies of those who are serving the Highest on the higher  spiritual level of life that is the right one for us at that particular  moment. Our earthly mind connects with it and the more frequently we  reach out for the helping hands of our spirit guides and Masters, the  more we learn how to co-operate with them. This creates ever fresh  opportunities for proving how much they love us, that they truly are our  best friends who have nothing but our highest good and greatest joy at  heart. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘The Truth Will Set You Free’
•    ‘Learning To Ask For Help’
​ 
From ‘Don’t Give Up’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Six

The School Of Earthly Life
*_
_*




*_
​To  assist the full unfolding of our earthly nature’s characteristics,  within the boundaries of the Karma we have brought with us from previous  lifetimes, good and bad alike, every new lifetime presents us with the  gift of free will – though only up to a certain point. We are allowed to  make our own decisions, for example how we wish to react and respond to  people and situations and also how we spend our life’s savings.  However, individually and collectively, when things in our world  threaten to get out of hand and we and it are in danger of veering too  far from our predestined pathway, something happens that stops us in our  tracks. It nudges us back into the direction in which God’s great plan  for all life and the small plan for each one of us, within it, wants us  to go.

My German friend Doris has for many years been wheelchair  bound because she is suffering from M.S. Some time ago she told me that  she was going to spend her entire life savings on a journey to a well  known faith healer in Brazil. He had been recommended to her and she  went in the hope that he might be able to work a healing miracle for  her. By the time we spoke again, she had overcome her disappointment  that nothing had changed with regard to the state of her health. Hearing  this did not surprise me and reminded me of what came to me  intuitively, as ever, many years ago in ‘Healers And Healing – The Truth  Will Set You Free’:

‘Humankind’s rebirth is progressing rapidly  because the Divine spark in ever more human hearts and souls is waking  up from its slumbering state. A renewed understanding of our own true  nature and God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is bringing  increasing numbers of us the healing that we and our world have been in  need of for a long, long time. Through rediscovering that the roots of  every human being are forever deeply anchored in the heartmind of these  our true Divine parents on the highest levels of life, the relationship  of ever more people with their Creator is slowly beginning to renew  itself and heal.

‘This development constantly brings us,  individually and collectively, the healing that is required for the  countless wounds in mind and body, spirit and soul which we – in our  ignorance of the spiritual background of our existence – have been  inflicting relentlessly upon each other in the course of many more  earthly lifetimes than me may imagine. During this healing process our  own inner latent healing abilities awake from their slumber and become  part of our earthly self’s consciousness. The power of healing is a very  precious gift. Through using it, first for ourselves and then also for  anyone else who is in need of it, under the guidance and protection of  God and the Angels, it keeps on unfolding until it has developed to its  highest potential.’

As the most painful lessons of our earthly  existence have to be experienced by us, no-one warned Doris about the  danger of losing her savings. As a Sun Taurean she loves money almost  more than anything else because of all the beautiful things of the Earth  they can buy with it. Capricorn, another Earth sign, also loves money  but for the sake of the security with which it provides their earthly  existence. Losing her savings must have been particularly unpleasant for  Doris. However, there is nothing wrong with that. The most unpleasant  lessons, because they are never forgotten, are the best learnt in this  school life, where everybody simultaneously plays the role of teacher  and pupil.

And whether one of our lifetimes lasts an hour or over  a hundred years, they are nothing but the batting of an eyelid in God’s  time and a passing phase in our development. What once started as an  idea in the heartmind of God, another manifestation of the archetypal  perfected, whole and holy Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life, in the fullness of time evolves into a perfected being. Perfect  in this sense means when all powers and characteristics of our higher  and lower nature have been integrated and married into one.

For  many years by now, we and our world have been occupied with the process  of leaving behind six thousand years of male dominance with its  testosterone driven aggression and arrogance, lust and insatiable  appetite for conquering, dominating and powerseeking, empire building  and owning other people’s possession, especially their countries,  through constantly escalating and ever more destructive warmongering.  The human male’s strutting, parading and general showing off in front of  their feminine counterparts reflects the behaviour patterns of our  animal forebears where to this day it can be observed as much as in many  of the males of the human species. 

The tale of the Master Jesus  life is but one of the many legends God and the Angels gave our world  during the patriarchy with its all-male Godhead. In spite of the false  beliefs that were thus created, the aim of all of them has been to  gradually move us closer to a better understanding of God’s true nature  and our own. With the re-appearance of the Goddess’s wisdom and love  steadily increasing numbers of us realise that the life of the Master  Jesus has always been but metaphor for every human being’s own higher  God or Christ nature. For the healing of our relationship with God it is  essential to know that the different stages of this tale represent the  initiations all of us experience in the course of many earthly  lifetimes.

The Divine plan for our race has always provided that  during the present Great Year, when the Age of Aquarius comes round once  more –which it does about every 25,800 years –, humankind’s highest  hopes, dreams and aspirations of peace and harmony ruling earthly life  are going to find fulfilment. The Aquarian Ages are times when spiritual  wisdom and knowledge are flowing with ever increasing force from the  Highest levels of life, the heartmind of God, into all hearts and souls  that are open and ready to intuitively receive them.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘God And The Devil – Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘Removing The Blindfold From Our Inner Vision’
•    ‘Humankind In Pursuit Of Power’ 
•    ‘The Bird Of Paradise’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Seven

Being A Channel Of Light
*_
_*




*_
​Every  human being was created for the specific purpose that, in one of our  distant lifetimes on planet Earth, we would be playing the role of  healers and lightbringers, saviours and redeemers, not only of  ourselves, all of humankind and our world, but the whole of God’s  Creation. God’s great plan for humankind’s development decrees that,  when the present Age of Aquarius comes round, sufficient numbers of us  would be ready and willingly act as channels through which the power of  the blessing and healing energies of the Christ Star flows freely from  the Highest levels of life to wherever someone is praying for a miracle.  If those who are asking freely and willingly do their share of creating  it and as soon as the conditions are right, it will definitely come  about – in God’s time, not ours.

In the course of many lifetimes,  not just one or two but hundreds and in many cases thousands, every  human spirit/soul develops from being a tiny spark of the Great Light of  the Universal Christ into a Christed one in their own right. Even at  the earliest stage of our development we are a young God in the making  when our minute light at first emerges as a physical being on the  material plane of life. Being chips off the old block, so to speak, the  powers and characteristics of our Divine parents are in all of us, but  initially only in seed form. The task for each one of us, without  exception, is to manifest them in earthly life and develop them to their  full unfolding. That’s how the whole of humankind will gradually evolve  into a race of saviours and redeemers of themselves, their race, its world  and the whole of Creation. This developmental stage for us individually  has been reached when:

a) Our small lower self has surrendered  itself freely and willingly, totally and unconditionally to its  counterpart, our higher God or Christ nature. The legendary Master Jesus  represents this aspect of every human being. When the lower has been  completely absorbed into the higher, we are at one with the will and  wishes of God and the Angels. Happily and without hesitation we then  follow their instructions which we receive intuitively.

b) Our  last karmic debts have been redeemed through patiently enduring the  suffering they brought us. When we refuse to blame anyone for it and  instead accept the responsibility for having created it ourselves in the  course of past lifetimes and that could have been a long time ago.

c)  We have truly forgiven all those who ever sinned against us and we have  also forgiven ourselves for once having set the wheels in motion, when  in ignorance of the Universal laws we contravened against them and thus  sinned against God and our own true higher nature.

d) No matter  how dire the situation may look on the surface of things with regard to  the healing of our afflictions, we never give up hope and rest safely in  the knowledge that, with the help and will of God and the Angels, all  things really are possible and any condition can be healed.

e) We  freely and willingly do the work on ourselves that is necessary for  creating the healing miracle of ourselves and our world. Through later  sharing our learning along this pathway we act as pioneer and wayfinder  for those who are walking behind us.

As soon as these conditions  have been fulfilled towards the end of our final earthly sojourn, that  particular school of life can teach us no more and that, in due course,  releases us from compulsorily having to take part in it. By that time  our vibrations have changed so much that we can continue our studies on  the next higher level of the spirit realm. And that journey eventually  takes us onto its highest levels. God and the Angels will forever be  part of us, guiding and protecting us and showing the way. Irrespective  of ever befell us on the earthly plane, they have always taken great  care that no harm would come to our spirit/soul, the essence of our  being. Forever we shall continue to serve them in the capacity that was  destined for us at the moment of our creation.

The human race was  specifically created to assist Mother Earth with her evolution and  that’s what we collectively and individually have always been doing. In  return God and the Angelic hierarchy most generously have been providing  through her for everyone’s true needs during each stay on the earthly  plane. Taking part in its lessons is compulsory for the initial stage of  every human spirit/soul’s development. However, because of the gift of  freewill we are at all times allowed to make our own decisions, as  mentioned in the previous chapter. That’s why nobody ever forces us to  take part in further lifetimes as a physical being on this planet.

While  resting and recuperating in the world of spirit, our true home, after  each completed sojourn into earthly life, our small lower personality  with all its character traces is left behind in the memories of our  soul. The many false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we  accumulated in the course of all previous lifetimes are part of this  inheritance. Until every one of them has freely and willingly overcome  and then shed in one of our future earthly lifetimes, they are going to  accompany us into each new one and from our subconscious influence our  thought and behaviour patterns in either positive or negative ways.

Towards  the end of our earthly education, these things need to be exchanged for  God’s sacred wisdom and truth. Patiently the Highest Forces of life  have been waiting for the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth, for it to  commence flowing into and eventually filling the consciousness of even  the last and slowest frightened earthly self. This is by no means as  easy as it may sound because that part of our being clings like grim  death onto what it has believed for a long time to be the truth. Every  new one has placed another layer of soul memories onto the existing ones  and that’s where they remain until we ourselves release them from our  consciousness. Alas, many impressions are so deeply embedded in our soul  memories that they turn out to be exceedingly hard to leave behind. It  is a process that can be likened to the peeling of an onion.

However,  during our resting spells in the spirit world we are once more nothing  but a spirit/soul. We are then clothed in an astral body, which in  earthly life is worn underneath the outer vehicle of our physical body.  As the astral body is not constantly in need of attention, when a  physical body no longer encumbers our movements, we can revel in and  enjoy the greater freedom of spirit realm. Yet, for every one of us  there eventually comes the moment when we realise that, if we ever wish  to leave the lessons of the earthly school of life behind, there is  nothing for it but applying for another spell in that tough and  demanding environment.

Hand in hand with the wise ones in charge  of us, we ourselves then decide which aspect of our educational plan  would best be tackled next. When we feel we have grown strong enough to  cope with certain aspects of the negative Karma we created in previous  lifetimes, together we plan our next lifetime, where and when it should  take place and with whom the various roles in our life are going to be  acted out.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Hope?
•    ‘Reflections On Hope’
•    ‘The New Kind Of Hope’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

My dearest Friends. Today you are receiving two different chapters of this new part of my jottings. It is for a very special reason, as you will soon see when you read the one below. With love and light – Aquarius 
_*
Be A Miracle Worker – Part Nineteen

The Miracle
*_

_*




*_
​After having reached his eighty-third  birthday on 8th January 2020, when the Sun was in Capricorn, my husband  of fifty-six years and best friend of sixty-nine years departed from the  earthly school of life on Saturday, 25th January 2020 in the morning.  Will you believe me when I tell you that I am glad about it? The 8 is  ruled by Saturn, the planetary ruler of Capricorn, and that made my  husband a double Capricorn and that is the hallmark of a very old and  experienced soul. In keeping with his Saturnian style, he left our world  behind on a Saturday, the day ruled by guess who? Saturn! 

Knowing that, if he managed to get things right towards the end of his  present lifetime by patiently enduring whatever came his way, he would  be released from the compulsion of having to take part in further  earthly lessons. And so he refused chemotherapy and bravely battled with  cancer of the waterworks until the state of his health got so bad that  he had to be taken to our local hospital less than a fortnight ago. In  the morning of the above mentioned date, one of the nurses saw him  contentedly sipping his cup of tea. When she looked again less than ten  minutes later, he was leaning back and the colour of his face had  changed. Very quietly he had just slipped away. 

Together we have been working on a miracle for quite a while and only  the day before he departed from this plane I told him that the miracle  could happen quite suddenly. Little did I know that it did and how it  would manifest itself in the end and that in God’s time and God’s way –  not ours. My thanks to God and the Angels for this blessing. It’s a  great relief to know him safe and sound, alive and well, starting to  enjoy the greater freedom of the spirit realm. All along I have never  given up hope that one of these days a miracle would happen for him and  that he would then be writing the last chapter of this part of my  jottings. 

Through his suffering his karmic debts must have been paid and the  balance of his spiritual bankbook restored. The slate was wiped clean  through clearing out, down to the last one, the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions that were stored in his soul memories. With  this the conditions were right and nothing stood in the way of a  miracle, so that it really could come about quite suddenly. Knowing  where he was going and what awaited him, made it easy for him to let go  without a struggle when the Angel of Death took his spirit/soul by the  hand and said: ‘You’ve suffered long and hard enough, old boy, come  along with me! I’ll take you home.’ 

One part of me cannot help feeling guilty because sadness when someone  passes into the world of light is the traditional thing of the past.  Yet, the other much stronger spiritual side of me just feels happy and  relieved that he no longer has to suffer. That’s why God and the Angels  have decided in their infinite wisdom to write this last chapter of ‘Be A  Miracle Worker’ through me, the same as all other parts of my writings  always have done and to this day are coming into being. As this outcome  is much more beautiful, good and right than any other one could possibly  have been at age eighty-three, I am glad to oblige.
Let’s steal away, let’s steal away,
No reason left for staying.
For me and you
Let’s start a-new
And quietly steal away.

Let’s leave behind the city streets,
The gloom and desolation,
Of earthly life.
The rain, the cold,
Growing older and older
That’s too tough a station
For you and me.

The Fureys
Edited by Aquarius

​I hope that one of these days the same  kind of miracle is going to happen for me and that I too will be allowed  to quietly slip away. What more could anyone wish for?Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Parents And Children’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Eight

Conventional Medicine
*_
_*




*_
​Every  one of us is a unique, precious and much loved individual, a many  faceted jewel that has been gifted in some special way. In the course of  many lifetimes we develop our talents so that in the present Age of  Aquarius they can be used for the highest good and the greatest joy of  our whole world during Mother Earth’s transformation and humankind’s  spiritual rebirth. You probably have noticed that increasing numbers of  us are moving away from a purely material approach to their earthly  existence to a more spiritual perception of it.

The law of life  is evolution and from the moment of our race’s creation we and our world  have constantly been travelling forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral. That’s how all of us have steadily been working our  way towards a better understanding of the wise higher purpose of our  existence and that we and our world have always been guided and steered  by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the highest level of  life. They are the executors of God’s great plan of life and that  includes being responsible for the development and wellbeing of  humankind. Supported by countless guides and helpers on the lower levels  of the spiritual background of our existence, they have always been  working with and for us.

Each one of us has been placed on the  earthly plane to discover our true nature and to bring forth, from deep  within ourselves the powers and characteristics of our Divine parents.  We have to find our own version of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. To  paraphrase the Jesus legend’s St. John 14:12: ‘The time has come for  discovering that in truth the Great Father/Mother of all life and their  only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, have never ceased to be  part of you and you being one with them. The time will come when this  has been fully understood and even the last and slowest one of you will  then be able to do the works mentioned in the Jesus legend. Much greater  wonders and miracles God and the Angels will in due course be  manifesting through each and every one of you.’

As soon as the  selfish human drives and urges of our lower nature have been nailed to  the cross of earthly life, i.e. freely and willingly left behind for  good, the only thing we want to do is serving the greatest joy and  highest good of humankind and our world. When we have evolved into a  channel through which the energies of the Highest can flow with ever  increasing strength into Mother Earth and all her kingdoms for the  blessing and healing of everything that exists within them, God and the  Angels can bring about ever greater healing miracles.

Wise ones,  who use their gifts unselfishly and no longer have any taste for  accumulating great material wealth and riches, are likely to see them  fully unfolding in their present lifetime. Read more about this by  following the ‘You Are Special’ link at the end of this chapter. Ever  more of us walking the healer and lightbringer’s pathway in their search  for something to cure them of their afflictions.

This is indeed  possible, but only for those who are going about it the right way and  that, to my mind, is certainly not with the help of what these days is  known as ‘conventional medicine’. I believe that it will continue to be  with us, but only for a certain predestined length of time. One of the  surest signs of this development is that ever more of us are losing  their faith in the pharmaceutical industry’s products and are rejecting  them, especially chemotherapy in the case of cancer patients.

My  brother in Germany, eighty at the time of writing this, is a first  class example of what can and does happen to those who are still dealing  with matters of health and wellbeing the conventional way. When  something is amiss with you, you go to your doctor and tell them about  it. No problem. The pharmaceutical industry has just the thing for you.  You take it for a while, but then your body starts to revolt against the  intrusive way these chemicals are affecting its natural way of healing  itself and putting things right. That’s why side effects surface and are  troubling you. You see your doctor to tell them about what’s happening  to you. No problem. Another prescription accompanies you on your way  out. Alas, after a while you discover that this one also has side  effects. Again no problem. And so on and so forth.

And  that’s how one medication follows the other, until your physical body  finally has had enough of the relentless onslaught of alien chemicals  that obstruct its normal healthy functioning. If your kidneys stop  working as a direct result of the various medications you have been  taking, the medical profession has no qualms to say that they are the  reason why you find yourself on the verge of death. That’s what happened  to my brother. For several months by now he has been going through the  ordeal of kidney dialysis three times per week.

As likely as not  the products required for this treatment are supplied by a branch of the  same industrial conglomerate that produced the chemicals that stopped  his kidneys functioning in the first place. Once more their shareholders  are smiling about the contents of their bank accounts. And I cannot  helping thinking to myself: ‘Please forgive them for what they are doing  to the health of Your beloved children of the Earth, Father/Mother  Creator. They know not what they are doing and the negative Karma they  are creating for themselves. How will they feel and deal with it when it  returns to them in one of their future lifetimes?’

And because  my brother does not yet understand what really awaits him at the end of  his present lifetime and that in truth there is no death, merely a  moving onto a different dimension of life, he is too afraid to let go.  So he endures the treatment and hangs onto this miserable earthly  existence, glad and thankful for still being able to continue with it  somehow.

Aspiring healers and lightbringers appreciate that the  medical profession cannot heal anyone and neither can the products of  the pharmaceutical industry for which prescriptions are frequently  handed out far too easily. The exception are medical practitioners who  already are walking down the ‘alternative’ road, as quite a few truly  inspired ones by now are. If you are lucky enough to find one, you will  be in good hands because they know how to listen to their inner  guidance, the wise one or living God within, following the instructions  intuitively received from the Healing Angels. That’s how they  communicate with those who are willing to be guided by them to the  natural healing methods that is right for their patient. The same  applies to our own afflictions. Information received in this way is  always reliable and trustworthy.

Whatever we yearn for with all  our heart and soul and every fibre of our being, God and the Angels will  eventually give us. And for as long as we are convinced that, with the  help and will of God and the Angels, all things are possible and any  condition can be healed, when we put our whole being into their hands  with unshakable faith and trust in their quite literally unlimited power  and never give up hope, the miracle is sure to come about as soon as  the right conditions have been created by us. See the previous chapter.

However,  for as long as our thought and behaviour patterns are not yet geared to  doing the work on ourselves that is necessary, we ourselves are  jeopardising the healing process and preventing a miracle. In that case  our afflictions may well turn out to be incurable and irreversible,  speeding up the approach of the end of our present lifetime, just as  prophesied by the conventional medical profession. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘Healing Miracles’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•     ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’
•    ‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’

From ‘What Is Faith?’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've found Courtjester a talented, erudite, and witty writer. His work will remain here as testament to that.


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you so much for your kind and loving words. I can feel how he is looking over my shoulder and enjoying them very much. :salut::salut::salut:


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Nine

Signs, Wonders And Miracles
*_
_*





*_
​The  following is an extract from ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And  Our World’: ‘The Bible’s Book of Genesis 1:28 once told you: ‘And God  blessed them and said to them: ‘Be fruitful, and multiply. Fill the  Earth and subdue it. And have dominion over the fish of the sea, the  fowl of the air, the cattle and over every living thing that moves upon  the Earth.’ These words were given to your world so that in due course  you would be able to learn from your own experiences that this was a  mistake and simply could not continue. Having reached your present  evolutionary level, you cannot help coming to this conclusion when the  sad consequences of humankind’s struggle with nature, of trying to  conquer and subdue it, are clearly visible just about everywhere. All  natural disasters and catastrophes that ever took place on the Earth  have been and still are the result of this kind of behaviour. The  crowning glory has been and to this day is humankind’s disrespect for  Mother Earth’s precious resources, and their ever more greedy and  reckless exploitation for material gains.

‘Aware that nothing in  earthly life is yours to keep forever and that everything has to be  handed back at the end of each lifetime, wise ones recognise the  futility of such enterprises. Knowing that the only thing human souls  are on the Earth plane to conquer and subdue are the desires and urges  of their lower earthly nature, like avarice and greed, jealousy and  hatred, sufficiently evolved souls work hard on overcoming such traits  once and for all. The duty of each one of you is to make their  contribution to putting things right on your planet, taking a stand and  calling a halt to all destructive actions against it.’

Being  responsible for ourselves and whatever has been happening to us in the  course of many earthly lifetimes applies also to the state of our world.  In the course of many lifetimes all of us together have done our share  of making it how it presently is. The task of every aspiring healer and  lightbringer is contributing in whatever way we can to making it into a  better and more peaceful place for every form of life that’s taking part  in it. This can only come about through conducting our own life in  peace and harmony with those around us.

As pioneers and  wayfinders for those following behind, we are in this life to assist our  young and less experienced siblings with waking up to the truth that  the essence of their being, the same as everybody else’s, is  spirit/soul; that we are eternal beings of light who can and will never  die; that the world of spirit is our true home to which we return at the  end of every earthly lifetime, to recover and be restored from the  tests and trials of earthly life; and that only when we are good and  ready for another spell of taking part in it, we ourselves apply for a  new lifetime and together with the wise ones in charge of us decide how  and where it is going to be spent.

No-one is all good or bad. As  sparks of the Divine and children of God, every one of us has the worst  as well as the best and highest within. Naturally, this also applies to  those who are still taking part in the earthly school’s lessons of  warmongering and troublemaking. There is no doubt in my mind that love  is part of their nature, too. The trouble is that it’s still slumbering  somewhere deep inside them. But do not despair!

Our higher God or  Christ nature knows nothing but love and kindness, compassion and  tolerance for every aspect of life. Yet, only when our development has  reached a certain point does this part of us begin to stir from its  slumbers. And when at last we realise that we are all siblings in the  great family of humankind, the urge to do something, anything to bring  the suffering of our world to an end stirs in us. But what we do? A  great deal!

Sharing the spiritual knowledge and wisdom we are  gaining along the pathway of our own healing journey, to my mind, is the  most valuable contribution that anyone can make towards the dissolving  of our world’s dark clouds of ignorance. Not knowing is the cause of all  fears and the suffering it inevitably brings in its wake. What  everybody needs first and foremost is a better understanding of their  true nature and the wise higher purpose of their existence. The  awareness of this enables us to love ourselves, the life that has been  given to us by the Highest Forces of life, and all other lifeforms that  share our world with us. Visible and invisible to earthly eyes in the  spiritual background of earthly life, God and the Angels have always  been caring for everybody’s true needs and forever will continue to do  so.

Those who are looking for wonders and miracles do not have to  travel very far. All they have to do is take a closer look at  themselves and they’ll soon discover that every human being is the  greatest miracle of them all. Our physical bodies are masterpieces of  design and are evidence of our Creator’s genius. To paraphrase  Paracelsus, 1493 – 1541 AD: Humankind is a microcosm of the macrocosm.  Each one of us is a small world and a miniature Universe that contains  something of every one of the stars and planets, not only of our solar  system but also all others in the whole of Creation. Because on the  inner level all life is one and there is no separation between anything,  whatever any one of us thinks and does influences everything else.  Let’s take a closer look at the planets of our solar system in what ways  their influence on us manifests itself. Read more about this by  following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

The whole  of the visible material world was created from the same material, the  light of the Christ Star, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. By the will and power of the masculine force  of Creation, the Father, assisted by the love and wisdom of its feminine  counterpart, the Mother, the vibrations of the Christ light are slowed  down so much that the part that is being created appears to be solid,  when in truth it’s nothing of the kind.

The whole of Creation and  also our physical bodies, for as long as they are functioning properly,  reveal the genial touch of the Great Designer’s hand. Evolved in  millions of years to ever greater heights of perfection and beauty, they  have the wonderful ability of putting things right when something has  gone wrong. Aware of this, wise ones refuse to assault the vehicle for  their present lifetime with chemicals that are likely to interfere with  and obstruct its natural working. In quiet moments of reflection,  prayers and meditations they tune the receiver/transmitter station of  their earthly minds into the frequencies of God and the Angels. Whenever  there is something amiss with their physical bodies, trusting that with  their will and help all things are possible and any condition can be  healed, they ask the Healing Angels to show them intuitively which  alternative healing methods should be used for putting things right  again.

Every healing is of the greatest importance, for when one  of us heals, all humankind does the same. But even that is by no means  the end of it, the whole of Creation is healing with us. And that’s how,  in the natural course of events and invisible to ordinary earthly eyes,  the greatest healing miracle of all times is in the process of taking  place. All those who are working hand in hand with God and the Angels  and doing their best to help bring it about qualify to be called not  only saviours and redeemers of our world but also miracle workers.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrological Correspondences Between The Planets And Our Physical Bodies’
•    ‘What Do Our Children Learn At School?’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
•    ‘The State Of Our World’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
•    ‘A Vision To Hold At This Time’
•    ‘Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World’
•    ‘What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘Do Not Worry About The Future’
•    ‘A Christmas Message From The World Of Light’
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’
•    ‘Keep On Keeping On’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Ten

The Rope For Hanging Themselves
*_
_*




*_
​The  laws of life are love and evolution. God’s ways are known to be  mysterious and no matter what happens in our world, because of these  laws everything always works out well in the end. Nowhere can this be  observed more clearly than with large organisations like the religions  of our world and the pharmaceutical industry. As soon as each in its own  way grew too big and powerful for its own good, the people in charge of  them seem to be unable to recognise how they are producing a rope for  hanging themselves. In the case of Christianity and its churches it’s  the scandals have been rocketing the foundations of this religion for  decades. They have been talked about sufficiently in other parts of my  jottings, especially in ‘The Aquarian Revelations’. See link at the end  of this chapter.

Let’s take a closer look at the pharmaceutical  industry for a moment. It is true and should not be overlooked that some  of their companies started as benefactors of humankind whose products  helped to stamp out a number of our world’s worst health scourges. By  now, however, the industry as a whole has evolved into a gigantic  international money spinning machine, just like many other large  organisations of our world. The swine flu of several years ago is one of  the finest examples for illustrating this. An outbreak of this illness  was artificially created, capably assisted by our ever willing mass  media.

They enjoy nothing more than spreading fear through  reporting about the negative things that are happening in our world,  especially disasters. It did not take long to blow up the swine flu news  to such an extent that one got the feeling that our world was preparing  itself for an international epidemic of previously unheard gigantic  proportions. Fortunately, God and the Angels were having none of it and  the balloon burst. Read more about this in ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’ at the  end of this chapter.

Fear is the most powerful and destructive  emotion of all that in the past has been the predominant theme of the  patriarchy with its all-male Godhead and the religions accompanying it.  The pharmaceutical industry carried on with this highly successful  tradition and has been using the fear of ill health, suffering and death  for its money making purposes. Would you agree that our world has seen  more than enough of fears of all kinds and don’t you think it’s the  highest time we all did our best to rid our world of this the greatest  evil of all?

Fear is at the root of all warmongering, the fear of  each other and what others might do to us. The natural end of these  fears is coming because ever more of us are discovering that our true  nature is love and are manifesting this fact in our world. When we love  someone, we only want their best, that which is good and right for them.  We would not dream of hurting and harming them.

The Mass of  people is under the influence of Cancer, the Moon’s own sign that rules  the world of our feelings and emotions. That’s why it has always been  easy for the manipulators of our world to use these energies for their  purposes. That’s precisely what some of the pharmaceutical companies did  when, in pursuit of sending the sales figures of their swine flu  vaccines sky-high, they tried to artificially produce a mass hysteria  that would induce large parts of humankind to accept them.

The  positive backwash of events of this nature is that ever more people are  waking from their spiritual slumber and losing their faith in the  products of the pharmaceutical industry. They prefer turning towards the  age-old tried and tested natural healing methods. Realising that their  physical body has the wonderful ability to heal itself when something is  in need of it, for example when it has been cut by something, wise ones  look to alternative methods rather than to what is on offer by what has  become known as ‘conventional medicine’.

Aware of the power of  spiritual healing that can come our way when we learn how to tune the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into the frequencies of  God and the Healing Angels, in quiet times of reflection, prayers and  meditations wise ones connect with them. Even though they are invisible  to earthly eyes, they most certainly are there. As Helen Keller, the  blind and deaf author, political activist and lecturer, once said: ‘The  best and most beautiful things in our world can neither be seen nor  touched. They have to be felt with our heart.’

When our link with  the higher and highest Forces of life has grown strong enough, our  inner guidance of the wise one or living God within lets us know  intuitively that our physical body’s illness has its roots in soul  memories that have been troubling our small earthly self for a long  time. The pain we experience is invariably a message that something on  the inner level of our being is crying out for assistance from us.  Suppressing symptoms through the products of the pharmaceutical  industry’s is likely to interfere with the natural ability of our body  to heal itself and put right whenever something has gone wrong that  manifests itself as discomfort in our outer vehicle.

This is  particularly true when it comes to locating the causes of depression and  suicidal tendencies and bringing healing and peace to those who are  afflicted by them. Their suffering as likely as not has its roots in the  events of previous lifetimes and the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions that accompanied the sufferer into their present one. Now  they are tucked away in the deepest recesses of that person’s soul  memories. From the subconscious level they are constantly influencing  every one of their earthly self’s thoughts, words and actions, without  them having the slightest idea why this should be so. Such memories are  excess luggage that could have been waiting for a long time to be shed.  Having reached the age of truth, they need to be replaced with the  knowledge of God’s true nature and our own, and the wise higher purpose  of every human being’s earthly existence.

With regards to fear  the religions of our world have a great deal to answer for and it can be  exceedingly hard to completely shed the influence they have had on us  and our world in the past. Having reached the age of truth, it is  necessary to overcome and leave behind the false beliefs that our have  systematically been drumming into our race’s individual and collective  consciousness. The conviction that human beings in general are useless  miserable worms and sinners to this day are part of many people’s soul’s  memories. That’s responsible for making their earthly selves feel  unworthy and depressed.

They are but shadows of the past that are  waiting to be left behind in exchange for God’s sacred wisdom and truth  that every one of us is a beloved child of the Highest. We are precious  and many faceted jewels who are loved beyond compare and have been  gifted in some special way. We may not yet be consciously aware of the  nature of our gift, even though it could have taken many lifetimes to  develop. When unearthed  and used the right way, i.e. unselfishly and  for the good of the whole, in due course we may find to our greatest  surprise that we are capable of making a major contribution towards  Mother Earth’s transformation and the rebirth of humankind, which for  quite some time has been taking place.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•     ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
•    ‘The Transmutation Of Karma’
•    ‘Miserable Worms And Sinners’
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’
•    ‘A Religion Of Heart And Mind’
•    ‘On The Wings Of The Great White Eagle’

 From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Eleven

Systematic Suppression Of The Truth
*_
_*




*_​The  truth is the truth, even if no-one believes in it and lies are lies,  even if everybody thinks they are true. The best thing about the truth  is that if cannot be suppressed forever. With the help and will of God  and the Angels it will emerge eventually. Having served the purpose of  systematically hiding the truth, for which they were created in keeping  with the Divine great plan of life. That’s why, for some time by now,  have been slowly but surely fading from our world. The rope on which  they are hanging themselves are their continued efforts of trying to  pull the wool over people’s eyes.

This has become particularly  visible in the case of some of those who are working for the Christian  churches. The basis of their rope is the false belief that a saviour and  redeemer really died on the cross for all manner of sins they may ever  care to commit against God’s Universal laws, in the name of a God who  only ever existed as a thoughtform that is being removed from the  consciousness of humankind. Protecting the reputation of their  organisation through turning a blind eye to the misdeeds that were  carried out against those who were entrusted in their churches’ care,  especially children, makes their administration as guilty as the  offenders.

Wise ones are aware that the main teaching method of  the earthly school of life is familiarising us with all manner of  unpleasant experiences through finding ourselves in some lifetimes at  their giving end and in others at the receiving one. Whenever they  observe someone’s misbehaviours they think of the Jesus legend’s parable  St. John 8:7 when Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the  ground. But the people kept on questioning him, straightening up he  said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a  stone.’

As soon as any kind of situation is viewed from the  Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to pick up a stone,  never mind throwing it. Therefore, would you dare to throw a stone of  condemnation towards young and inexperienced souls, who are involved in  acts of violence and warmongering? After all, aren’t they our siblings  in the family of humankind, our younger brothers and sisters? And isn’t  what they are doing part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly  curriculum, just the same as you experienced in past lifetimes? In the  final analysis isn’t everything that happens in earthly life provided by  God’s infinite wisdom and love? Is there any point in asking God and  the Angels to forgive trespassers against the law of love, because they  are as much part of the offenders as of us and therefore know exactly  what is taking place and why?

The following is an extract from  ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World – The Great Jigsaw  Puzzle Of Life’: ‘I hate to have to tell you this, but if you still  believe that the Jesus legend is quite literally true, you are being  deceived big time and that by none other than the Angels and Me. Well,  you were and you were not and there is no need to get upset about any of  it because it happened for wise higher reasons. Let me explain. As you  know by now, the Great Mother is the feminine love and wisdom aspect of  the Divine Trinity.

‘Through alternatively giving and withholding  things She has always been teaching you and your world their value.  With the help of suppressing My truth for the past six thousand years of  patriarchy and the dominion of the masculine forces in your world with  its systematic suppression of the truth, it was Her infinite love and  wisdom that has been teaching your whole world the value of truth and  peace. You can take it from Me that it will not be too long until they  have taken over the supreme rulership of your world.’

The six  thousand years of patriarchy and warmongering with its all-masculine  religions that served the suppression of the truth so that treachery and  deceit became rampant in our world was designed to teach us and our  world the value of honesty and truth and above all peace. Each one of  the old religions has been but one pathway up the spiritual mountain of  life. to lead you to the age of truth its religion:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​The  belief of the new age is one of the mind and the heart, the dwelling  place of the wise one or living God within. It is the religion of truth  and simplicity. In sharp contrast to the belief system of the past, the  only thing this one asks from its followers is that with their whole  being they love God, humankind, its world and everything that shares it  with us, as well as the whole of Creation. That’s all.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•     ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer’
•    Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’
•    ‘Overcoming Our  Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’

From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twelve

Natural Healing Method 
*_
_*




*_​ Let’s return to the products of the  pharmaceutical industry for a moment. Wise ones appreciate that their  medicines can but suppress the outer manifestations of what a  spirit/soul is trying to tell its troubled small earthly self. There is  no way they will ever be able to bring healing and peace that is true  and lasting beyond the sufferer’s present lifetime. That’s why these  sages prefer to ask God and the Angels to let them know intuitively  which alternative natural healing methods will be most beneficial for  them. 

The knowledge gained along this road is meant to be shared with as many  as possible, so that they too may find healing that way, if they so  wish. To paraphrase Ephesians 6:17: Let the word of God be your helmet  of salvation and take the sword of the Spirit to cut away everything  that stands between you and the truth. When tempted by anything, the  most effective weapon available to us is the higher esoteric meaning and  the truth that for a long time had to remain hidden behind the surface  words of the sacred texts of our world. Through revealing the truth,  these words turn into the sword of the spirit that separates us from the  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past. God and the  Angels have patiently been waiting a long time to eventually place it  into the hands of every human being.

The following is the essence of Hebrews 4:12: ‘The word of God is living  and all-efficient. It is much sharper than any double-edged earthly  sword because it possesses the power of cutting away that which has been  separating the aims of your spirit/soul from those of its earthly  counterpart by taking you into the reasoning and consciousness of your  heart.’ Once the higher esoteric meaning behind the surface words of the  parable of Jesus in the desert has revealed itself to you, you will be  able to see for yourself that this is the most striking example of God  and the Angels showing us the best way of dealing with the drives and  urges of our earthly nature, so that they can no longer overwhelm us.

Knowing that the main laws of life are love and evolution or rather  evolution based on love, wise ones appreciate that it does not take a  genius to work out that, regardless of what our world’s mass media are  trying to convince us, at any given moment there are much more of the  good, right and beautiful aspects of our existence than those that to  this day are dark and ugly, bad and evil. This applies as much to  humankind’s nature as everything else that exists on our planet. In  keeping with the Divine great plan for the whole of Creation, those  things are merely their temporary lower unevolved manifestations. 

Jonas Edward Salk, 1914–1995, the American medical researcher and  virologist wrote: ‘I see the triumph of good over evil as a  manifestation of the error-correcting process of evolution.’ Because God  and the Angels are part of everything, nothing in the whole of Creation  happens without their knowledge. There is no doubt in my mind that  Salk’s special gift was developed in the course of many lifetimes.  That’s why in this one he could be used as the channel through which the  ideas for the discovery and development of one of the first successful  polio vaccines could be given to our world.

Born 28th October 1914, Salk was destined to one day become a leader of  people. He was a Sun Scorpio and people who have this sign strongly  configured in their birthcharts, for example with their Sun, Moon or  Ascendant, once they get their teeth into something their behaviour is  similar to a dog’s with a bone. They find it impossible to let go of a  matter until it has been resolved to their satisfaction. Salk’s destiny  number is 8 under the influence of Saturn, the planetary ruler of  Capricorn and co-ruler of Aquarius. Capricorn is the sign in which the  highest human achievements are possible and Aquarius in which  humankind’s greatest dreams and aspiration can find fulfilment. 

Contrary to the popular myth that Capricorns are patient people, during a  lifetime in this sign that’s filled with delays and frustrations life  itself teaches us this sterling quality. One also learns how to envisage  a distant goal and then, in spite of one’s fears and apprehensions,  steadily and carefully hand over hand patiently keeps on working until  it has been reached. 

Be that as it may, I do not share Salk’s view that the lower  manifestations of anything are errors. To my mind, they merely are a  natural part of the evolutionary process that will forever continue  throughout the whole of Creation. In the fullness of time, assisted by  God and the Angels all lower manifestations are guaranteed to evolve  into something of excellence and beauty. Firmly holding onto thoughts of  this kind that’s how many small people in many small places doing many  small things can and indeed are meant to change our world into a more  beautiful and peaceful world. 

My writings have always been of an intuitive nature. They represent the  truth that flows to you straight from my heart. Whenever you are coming  across another part of it, it is worthwhile of being integrated into the  store of your truths only when your inner guidance, through the world  of your feelings, reacts with: ‘Yes, this makes sense; it is true!’ If  you are following the lead of your inner guidance and simply tell that  which comes to you intuitively, your words are going to be true as well  as original, without you being aware of it at first. 

Being part of us, God and the Angels know us better than we do  ourselves. And if they know as to be trustworthy, they are sure to  provide us with the ideas and the inspiration through which their wisdom  and truth can flow into our world. Anyone who freely and willingly  acts, unselfishly and for the highest good of the whole, as their  channel is provided with the means for spreading the results far and  wide to those who are ready to receive, understand and appreciate that  which is coming their way. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrological Myths And False Perceptions’
•    ‘A World Without Religions Means A World Without War’
​ 
 From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Thirteen

A Positive Outlook
*_
_*




*_
​How  do you respond each time someone around you complains about things like  what a troubled world ours is; that there can be no God and it’s  therefore impossible to live with hope, faith and trust in our hearts  and souls that things will get better; and that there really is a future  for humankind? To my mind this kind of outlook on our earthly existence  is a small minority’s perception which, for the present state of their  earthly education, for them is the right one. But because of God’s plan  for the spiritual development of our race as a whole, it’s an erroneous  one at the same time.

Wise ones know that, although our mass  media like nothing better than reporting about the hatred and revenge  that to this day are found in some parts of our world. The truth of the  matter is these things merely describe what some young and inexperienced  human beings are bound to experience at the beginning of their earthly  education, the same as everybody else has to do, including you and me.  However, it should be born in mind that for every person involved in  troublemaking there are countless numbers of those who are aware of the  real nature of God and their own. Through them the light of the Divine  wisdom and truth is flowing with ever increasing strength into  humankind’s consciousness. Their inner light is like a candle that has  the power of waking the Divine spark in anyone who is ready to do so.

Aware  that the laws of life are love and evolution, wise ones do not think  that hostility is the right way of solving any of the conflicts of our  world. Familiar with God’s great plan of life, they appreciate that  these laws ARE the answer because in the fullness of time, God’s time  and not ours, slowly but surely our whole world and everything within it  has always been moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral  of life. This will forever continue and every human being, independent  of the present state of their spiritual awareness, is part of it.

For  each one who is still involved in the patriarchy’s warmongering  practices there are quite literally millions who have shed their false  beliefs about God’s true nature and their own, and what role the Divine  has always played in everybody’s life. Aquarius is the sign of group  consciousness. Never before in our planet’s history were so many groups  formed in which people lovingly turn towards each other for sharing the  wisdom and truth that God and the Angels have already given them. So  please do yourself the favour of not allowing anyone to convince you  that the impressions provided by our mass media represent the end of our  race and/or our world.

Whenever another item of what I call ‘the  rape and murder cast’ comes your way, remind yourself that these  occurrences are merely manifestations of humankind’s lower unevolved  part. They can be likened to theatre plays that are based on the fact  that finding ourselves at the receiving end of someone’s offences  against the law of life is one party’s way of redeeming their negative  Karma of previous lifetimes. At their giving end are young and  inexperienced spirit/souls who, in their ignorance of the God’s  Universal laws that rule life throughout the whole of Creation, are  eagerly piling up karmic debts for themselves. They will have to wait to  be made good in some far distant lifetime when the youngster has  matured sufficiently to be strong enough to deal with them. Both cases  are manifestations of the Divine justice system that never errs. It is  so perfect and acts with such precision that it can be hard to grasp for  earthly minds.

Potentially, the truth is known to every human  heart because that is the dwelling place of the living God or wise one  within. Even though at first it exists only as a tiny spark in seed  form, with the passing of time it stirs from its slumbers and starts to  grow. The Christ child is born and the tale of the baby in the manger is  a symbolism of this process. And because for some time the spiritual  rebirth of humankind has been taking place, the Divine spark is waking  up in ever more of us.Every one of  our younger siblings will also reach that phase of their development, in  due course. And I for one am convinced that there is every reason for  living in hope, with faith and trust filling our hearts and souls that  everything is well with Mother Earth and her human children’s spiritual  progress, and that this will forever continue in some form or another.  And when doubts are creeping into your mind, think of the religion of  the Aquarian Age and that the law of life is evolution based on love and  that there is only one God, the God of love.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’
•    ‘Being A Channel Of Light’
•    ‘What Is Hope?’
•    ‘My Justice Is Perfect’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

From ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Fourteen

*_​ _*The Candle
*_
​ 





_‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ _Robert Alden

​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning   candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you   become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and   somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the   flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

The candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing   the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments   of disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly   fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit  of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and  sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your  efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of  reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a  space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as  comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask  yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving  them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of  being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me,  every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and  lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How  about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.   It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only   do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and  nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune  ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the  source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we  give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to  us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and  the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of  the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines  through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The  power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into  and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its  lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until   the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing  and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering  enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year  and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of  small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust  that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s  give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great  Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit  of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s  beloved children of  the Earth. 
May raindrops fall lightly on your brow,
Soft winds freshen your spirit and
Sunshine brighten your heart.
May the burdens of each day rest lightly upon you
And the Universe forever enfold you 
In the sheltering mantle of Its love.
​ 
From ‘From Darkness Into Light’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Fifteen

*_​ *Who Is The Captain Of My Soul?
*
​ 





​ _‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’_
Samuel Butler

 * * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Sixteen
*_
_*The Angel In Disguise*_







There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.


And so, at this time, I greet you. 
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem of your true nature 
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal 
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of truth
And its shadows cease to exist.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers For Our Time’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Seventeen
*_
​ _*The Internet Prayer
*_​ _*




*_​ Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place 
In our world for quite some time.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of making our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful place
Where all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
And the connections it makes possible in seconds
For meeting and getting to know
Like-minded people throughout our whole planet.
Not only they but everyone is our sibling 
In the family of humankind.
We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help all of us to become aware of our true nature,
So that we may tune into Your wisdom and truth 
Until our whole world, including the Internet,
Is filled with Your light and Mother Earth 
Turns into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use 
All your gifts wisely and especially 
The Internet. Help us to treat it with respect 
And use it for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument that brings 
Ever more understanding into our world.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, 
The One who brings all things into being
And who has created and constantly re-creates
Us and this splendid world for all to enjoy. 

Guide and protect us and 
Help us to make our contribution towards
Our own salvation and redemption,
Of each other, our world and 
Everything that shares is with us.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen​ 
 From ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Eighteen

Sacred Feet
*_







O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.
You are the architect and designer of the great plan of life.
The Angels are its executors and in charge of it.
You and they tenderly care for the whole of Creation.
Everything that exists in it,
Including me and my world, 
Once emerged from You and will
In the fullness of time return to.

All things were created from
The Light of the Universal Christ Spirit,
Your only born Son/Daughter.
Through the Sun in the sky above our world
Its warmth and love radiates into our world,
Giving life and sustaining it.

The whole of humankind and our world 
Are presently coming home to the recognition 
Of our true self and the high and holy destiny
That ultimately awaits every one of us.
Literally and metaphorically, the feet represent 
Our race’s understanding.
Thankfulness fills our heart and souls 
As we kneel at Your sacred feet
And pray that even the last and slowest ones of us
Will be granted the gift of understanding
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth,
So it can help us to lovingly attend to the tasks 
That still have to be faced by us,
However unpleasant some of them are.

Amen


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freely, Freely You Have Received’
•    ‘If I Can Help Somebody’

From ‘What Is Faith?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Nineteen

The Miracle (Update)*_

_*




*_
​After having reached his eighty-third  birthday on 8th January 2020, when the Sun was in Capricorn, my husband  of fifty-six years and best friend of sixty-nine years departed from the  earthly school of life on Saturday, 25th January 2020 in the morning.  Will you believe me when I tell you that I am glad about it? The 8 is  ruled by Saturn, the planetary ruler of Capricorn, and that made my  husband a double Capricorn and that is the hallmark of a very old and  experienced soul. In keeping with his Saturnian style, he left our world  behind on a Saturday, the day ruled by guess who? Saturn! 

Knowing that, if he managed to get things right towards the end of his  present lifetime by patiently enduring whatever came his way, he would  be released from the compulsion of having to take part in further  earthly lessons. And so he refused chemotherapy and bravely battled with  cancer of the waterworks until the state of his health got so bad that  he had to be taken to our local hospital less than a fortnight ago. In  the morning of the above mentioned date, one of the nurses saw him  contentedly sipping his cup of tea. When she looked again less than ten  minutes later, he was leaning back and the colour of his face had  changed. Very quietly he had just slipped away. 

Together we have been working on a miracle for quite a while and only  the day before he departed from our world I told him that the miracle  could happen quite suddenly. Little did I know that it did and how it  would manifest itself in the end and that in God’s time and God’s way –  not ours. My thanks to God and the Angels for this blessing. It’s a  great relief to know him safe and sound, alive and well, starting to  enjoy the greater freedom of the spirit realm. All along I have never  given up hope that one of these days a miracle would happen for him and  that he would then be writing the last chapter of this part of my  jottings. 

Through his suffering his karmic debts must have been paid and the  balance of his spiritual bankbook restored. The slate was wiped clean  through clearing out, down to the last one, the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions that were stored in his soul memories. With  this the conditions were right and nothing stood in the way of a  miracle, so that it really could come about quite suddenly. Knowing  where he was going and what awaited him, made it easy for him to let go  without a struggle when the Angel of Death took his spirit/soul by the  hand and said: ‘You’ve suffered long and hard enough, old boy, come  along with me! I’ll take you home.’ 

One part of me cannot help feeling guilty because sadness when someone  passes into the world of light is the traditional thing of the past.  Yet, the other much stronger spiritual side of me just feels happy and  relieved that he no longer has to suffer. That’s why God and the Angels  have decided in their infinite wisdom to write this last chapter of ‘Be A  Miracle Worker’ through me, the same as all other parts of my writings  always have done and to this day are coming into being. As this outcome  is much more beautiful, good and right than any other one could possibly  have been at age eighty-three, I am glad to oblige.

Let’s steal away, let’s steal away,
No reason left for staying.
For me and you
Let’s start a-new
And quietly steal away.

Let’s leave behind the city streets,
The gloom and desolation,
Of earthly life.
The rain, the cold,
Growing older and older
That’s too tough a station
For you and me.

The Fureys
Edited by Aquarius

​I hope that one of these days the same  kind of miracle is going to happen for me and that I too will be allowed  to quietly slip away. And it’s not a goodbye or farewell we are saying  to each other now, my Beloved, merely ‘au revoir’ and ‘auf Wiedersehen’  in the world of light. This is humankind’s true home from which we  emerge at the beginning of every new lifetime and return to when it  ends, at whatever earthly age this may come about. It’s no big deal  really and nothing to be afraid of. And because in spirit we are one,  until then you will be with me in any case and never be more than a  thought away. What more could anyone wish for?

For me it’s a comforting thought that  everything in the whole of Creation is wheels within wheels and cycles  within cycles, and that this also applies to our earthly existence. On  the whole human lives unfold like the seasons of the world around us,  never stopping or even resting, merely slowing down towards the end. In  both cases spring, summer, autumn and winter quite reliably are followed  by another springtime that brings a renewal, regeneration and rebirth.  In the case of human beings this happens in the world of light, our true  home. There we rest and recuperate from the stresses and strains of  earthly life until we are ready to either apply for another earthly  lifetime or being allowed to move on to exploring the next higher level  of the spiritual realm that is ready and waiting for us. 

The outcome depends on which degree someone’s development has reached.  But whatever happens, without interruption every one of us at all times  is taking part in the flow of the great river of life and evolution. All  of us are constantly proceeding forwards and upwards, each on their own  individual spiral as well as that of humankind and the whole of  Creation.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Parents And Children’

From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty

*_​ *Going Home
*​ *




*​ I believe that whenever the moment of    someone’s leaving the Earth plane has come, no matter under what    circumstances, it is always at the right moment. Naturally, this    includes us and our loves ones. Only when the purpose of our lifetime    has been fulfilled are we called back home. It makes no difference at    what age and in what manner this event takes place. To talk about    anyone’s earthly death as ‘untimely’, to my mind is unseemly because it    means doubting the infinite wisdom and love of our Creator. 

The Great Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life, is the ultimate    authority over everything in the whole of Creation and the only one who    has any true power – nothing is beyond or outside of Its will.    Therefore, no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place    without the consent of the Highest. This applies to any kind of death,    including suicide. 

How aware are you that those who are   shedding their outer shell and    vehicle for this lifetime, their physical   bodies, are not really    dying? In truth, they are merely moving into   another dimension and    onto a different level of life. They are now in   another mansion, if    you like. Not for nothing has it been said that our   Father’s house –    the great house of all life – has many mansions that   consist of many    layers and levels of life.

Whenever one of our loved ones has      returned into the spirit world, there is no need to think of it as a      place somewhere ‘out there’, because this world is an integral, though      invisible part of the world we presently inhabit. That is why, by      rights, there is no need ever to talk of those who have returned to  it,     as if they had gone away; they most certainly have not. This  earthly     life is our temporary home; it is a school and we are all  here  together    to learn and grow from our own experiences. Everything  that  ever   happens  in anybody’s life, invariably can teach us  something.  More of   this  theme later.


As music always gives me a great deal of      comfort, especially when it is accompanied by words that really  speak    to  my heart, I would like to share the following with you in  the  hope   that  it may do the same for you.

Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day, 
That’s how everybody goes home
Into the spirit world.

It’s not far, just close by, 
Through an open door.
Work all done, cares laid by,
Pain and fear no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us,
Father’s waiting too.
Angels and helpers gathered
With the friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way,
Earth-bound sorrows done.
Shadows gone, break of day, 
Real life’s just begun.

There’s no break, there’s no end ,
Just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile,
Going on and on.

I’m just going home!
And although I’ve gone before you, 
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for following me has come.
God and the Angels are always with us
And wherever our road may still have to take us,
We shall be safe, for they never leave us.
Life in all Eternity rests in the loving embrace
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Going Home’
​ 
From ‘Be A Miracle Worker’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty-One
*_
_*Just A Thought Away
*_
_*



*_

There’s a place somewhere,
Where loved ones meet
After leaving the earthly plane. 
It’s not some far distant heavenly place,
But on the inner spiritual level of earthly life,
A world that is never
Further away than a thought.

It is a world of warmth and light, 
Healing and love, where
Fear and anger, loneliness and pain
Are shed and left behind at the threshold.
When human spirits and souls have rested 
And recuperated sufficiently from 
The trauma of earthly life,
This is the place from which we eventually
Set off on yet another earthly learning quest
That helps us to grow some more 
In wisdom and understanding.

Every time we have attended another round of
Earth life’s tests, trials and tribulations,
We return to this place for rest, comfort and healing. 
 The ministering Angels
And many other spirit friends and helpers
Are there to attend to our needs.
Wise beyond compare, 
Knowing the answers to our questions, 
They accompany and advise us.

Once more we have found out 
From first hand experience
That there really is no death,
And that all worlds and beings,
Including your loved ones and you,
Always have been and forever will be
Safely enfolded in the loving embrace
Of the Universal Forces.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty-Two​** 
There Is No Death
*
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of two   different teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first   one is an extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared  in  ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid?  You  may look upon an empty shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is  death!’ We  say: ‘No, this is not death. It is rebirth and a renewal of  life, which  always continues. It always has been and forever will  continue to do  so.’ We, who have passed the great initiation called  death before you,  can come to you because of the love you are giving us  is creating a  bridge. 

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created   you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that   in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in   our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of   you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your   physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed   the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying  to  teach you how to join us in full consciousness. 

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a   builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst   still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these   constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts.   Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see  for  themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are  with  you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to  encounter in  your present existence. This, however, does not mean that  anyone can  shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to  conduct your  lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe. 

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels   do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on   the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find   out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark   within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences   can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and   love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough  when  it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link   7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole   of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no   separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each   other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever   be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them  is  always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is   eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all   life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And   when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which   everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you   will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love   your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part   of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing   as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your   spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’

 From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’  

* * *
​ _
​_​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty-Three
*_
_*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory
*_
_*Freely, Freely You Have Received
*_
_*




*_
​After  having spent a difficult earthly lifetime without any spiritual  sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to the world of spirit. When he  had rested and recuperated there for a while, he still felt very  confused. So he asked one of the ministering Angels: ‘What is this  place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand  and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are  states of consciousness that only exists in the earthly minds of human  beings. Let me show you what I mean.’

The Angel took the man to a  room where people were sitting at a banquet table that was laden with  delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a fest was in progress and each  participant had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands.  All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving  in spite of the abundance before them. They were desperately trying to  feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too  long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, they  were looking on the food kept on falling from their spoons onto the  table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood  silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and  sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man  explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers. Although we are in charge  of you, we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are  receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, it is enough to  do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to  your help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something  else.

The Angel took the man to another room where people were  seated round another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the  one in the other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were  happily tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a  great time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their  hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because,  helped intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed  each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was  available for all.

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s  face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection  of what happens in earthly life. There as well as here, the only thing  that really matters is that you become aware of your true nature as one  of God’s children of the Earth. You find yourself in that existence from  time to time so that you may learn to behave in keeping with your true  nature, which means loving each other so much that you to want to share  with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, makes available to you.

‘In the final analysis, it’s  everyone’s own attitude to themselves and each other and the behaviour  this brings about towards those around you that makes the difference  between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. Spiritual knowledge is food  from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. It is a  veritable treasure, but merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to  yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New knowledge that comes  your way is meant to be tried and tested by you through applying it to  your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way the wealth contained in  any of the information received can penetrate your consciousness and so  become your property. Only then can it expand and your comprehension of  life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each  earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of your very own  healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes each one of  you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and  all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and  rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the learning you  are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever is gained in  wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding  and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in need of it. If  you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your intuition, we  will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and  foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth,  spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Spiritually young and  inexperienced souls, during the early stages of their earthly education  you can only learn through their own experiences. This is how they have  to find out that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and their  own, and not yet knowing the true purpose and meaning of their  existence, leads to a gradually increasing severe deprivation of  spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the Divine wisdom and truth your  Highest Self is bringing you through your inner teacher is essential  soul food, not for the selected few but for every human being on the  Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has been sufficiently starved of  this kind of sustenance does it begin to feel its soul’s hunger and  thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in search of it.

‘When  you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for  yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your race’s  earthly development, each one of you made their contribution towards  creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are  responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first  did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the  reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the  same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came  to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should  learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal  laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life.

‘Alas,  to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using their  gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than  for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own small  pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows  nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small  earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice,  belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself  and others a state of living Hell on the Earth.

‘However, God is  love and the law of life is love, and each life that is filled with  love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the supply is  endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is  ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you send out  must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love expresses  itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a word of  understanding and/or the touch of a hand.

‘When it comes to  adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life,  being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely  doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the  living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can manifest itself through  you and make your world into a better and more beautiful place for  everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with  religions and everything with bringing forth your own Christ nature.  This is how each one of you is required to eventually make their  contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of that which  is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing Heaven down to  your planet.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each  one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human  intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during  the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and  come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all  together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it  may be required. To support you in these endeavours, we have given you  the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present state of  sophistication.

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are  placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that  ever existed? By e-mail, through forums, social websites like Facebook  and Twitter, and whatever other means of communication will eventually  be at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the  farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your  spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some  who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is  now flowing so freely directly from the source of your being into all  human hearts that are open to receive it. All are your siblings in the  great family of humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed  by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon  and act by sharing your abundance.

‘Whenever some spiritual  knowledge comes your way, first turn to your inner guidance to establish  whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’  take the good news on board and spread it as much as possible. Do so in  the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and  forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know  that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not  forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that  it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is  available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night.

‘As  spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to  grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in  preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional  chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own  long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they  too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for  you with the help of Aquarius?

‘It is through generously  distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will  never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force  itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that  is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, the more  you will be able to see for yourself how every one of your needs is  constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of it  yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell  us what is?’
I am the Divine Trinity,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
Through whom all life is given.
Freely, freely you are receiving
My wisdom and truth.
In our name now go forth and
Freely share it with those around you.
And because you not only believe
But know that we really exist and live
Inside of every one of you,
They too will no longer be lost in earthly life
Because they know where to find us.

Inspired by Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty-Four

*_​ *If I Can Help Somebody
*​ 




​ If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.
My being here will not have been for nothing,
If I can help somebody to understand that their life
Has meaning because it serves a wise higher purpose.
What a shame if the gift of their present lifetime
Were frittered away, for in that case they would
Have to return in another one for a repeat performance
Of their quest for understanding.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty-Five

*_​ _*Change Our World

*_​ 




​ If you try to change our world,
You are bound to fail.
But if you love it instead,
Lo and behold! For you 
It changes forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with our true nature
And the wise higher purpose our world serves,
We perceive it in a new light.
It becomes easy to love it and for us,
Quite magically, our world has changed 
And that forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

This is how many small people, in many small places,
Doing small things in their daily lives,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels, 
Have the power to change our planet 
Into a new and peaceful place for 
All lifeforms that share it with us. 

Hallelujah!

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Change Our World’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​ 

​ 
​ 
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Twenty-Six

Humankind’s Spiritual Rebirth
*_
_*




*_
​The  following was inspired by a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that reached me through the Lodge’s Stars of the North  Newsletter February 2020: ‘Every moment of your life endeavouring to pay  attention to your inner guidance to show you what is best for the whole  of humankind and therefore in keeping with God’s great plan of life,  activates the Divine spark within you. Your true higher God or Christ  Self that for a long time had to remain hidden deep within the innermost  heart your being then awakes from its slumbering state and begins to  grow. And that is the higher esoteric meaning behind the surface words  of the Jesus legend’s birth of the Christ child.

‘Through  steadily increasing the amount of the Christ light that fills your whole  being, every one of you eventually reaches the developmental point  when, through you, God and the Angels can lift everything you come into  contact with onto their level of consciousness. As a result, the Divine  spark in them also wakes up and starts to unfold. With the passing of  time, they gradually become aware of their spirit/soul’s oneness with  the power and love of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only  born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ spirit.

‘Through  constantly projecting your inner Christ light with its love and healing  power into the world around you, the clouds and shadows of the darkness  of ignorance that for so long have been the bane of humankind’s earthly  existence are gradually absorbed into the light of the Christ Star. In  the healing temple of the Highest Forces of life they are then uplifted  and transmuted into blessing and healing energies not only for your  world but the whole of Creation. As many of you know by now, every one  of you is destined to evolve into their own saviour and redeemer of  themselves and all of humankind. Nobody can do the required work for  anyone else. No-one will come and wave some kind of magic wand to make  it happen for you because you alone are responsible for it.

‘Wise  ones are aware that spiritually knowledge is light and not knowing and  understanding is darkness. That’s why they let the light of the Great  Mother’s wisdom and truth guide them and apply the spiritual knowledge  that is coming their way to everything they think, every word they speak  and whatever they do. They pray that the will of God may also be theirs  so that it can manifest itself through them, their lives and everything  they touch.

‘Be a wise one and strive not to allow the knowledge  we are bringing to you to produce nothing but lip-service. When you  make it your heartfelt truth that you apply to the smallest details of  your existence, you will no longer worry about the events that are still  ahead for you and your world. It will enable you to meet whatever all  of it with confidence because love and hope, faith and trust in the  power of the Highest Forces of life and God’s great plan of life are  filling every cell and atom of your whole being. That’s how every one of  you will eventually be able to make their own contribution towards  assisting humankind’s rebirth into the conscious awareness of its true  nature and the high and holy destiny that awaits all of you in the end.  The more you practise living this way, the more easily God and the  Angels will be able to lift those around you into the conscious  awareness of their presence. They too will gradually awaken to the fact  that the love and wisdom of the Highest Forces of life, together with  countless groups of spirit guides and helpers of the lower ranks will  forever be guiding and protecting each and every one of you.

‘And  whenever you feel in need of assistance, look towards the light of the  Christ Star and reach out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of  our friends and helpers of the spirit realms. When you ask for it, they  will never fail to support you and show the way to wherever you may be  required to venture forth. They, together with God and the Angels,  rejoice each time they spot another Earth channel opening up and  unfolding to receive the blessing and healing power of their wisdom and  love. That’s how everybody can play the role of miracle worker and  actively take part in the miracle and wonder of humankind’s rebirth into  the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The most  efficient way of going about it is by spreading the good news we are  bringing and also by frequently focussing on the blessing and healing  power of the Christ Star’s light.

‘The Aquarian age has been with  you for quite a while. This is going to be a time when spiritual wisdom  and truth will be flowing ever more powerfully from the Christ Circle  around the throne of God directly into human hearts and souls whose  earthly mind, the transmitter/receiver station of the ideas of the  Highest, are tuned  into their frequencies. Increasing numbers of you  realise that all human beings in truth are young Gods in the making and  co-creators with God. Independent of the present state of a person’s  development, every one of you is presently in the process of serving the  initial part of their apprenticeship, experiencing life as a physical  being in a world of matter. Increasing numbers of you by now are ready  to discover that, whenever you think about and visualise how the Christ  light penetrates ever more deeply into your planet and all its  manifestations of life, everything touched is restored to normal and  healthy functioning, it really does happen. Your thought processes and  imagination are extremely powerful, so take good care of them.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•   ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
 
 From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Are Born Into Flesh
*
_*




*_​ The  following items are the essences of   several White Eagle teachings.  From ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born   into flesh, but in truth you are  a spirit and soul who is spending  time  in earthly life so that your  spirit may quicken and grow and once  again  become conscious of its  Divine inheritance. You are by no means  limited  by your present  existence, although to this day millions of  people still  believe that  when their physical body dies, their whole  being dies and  that’s the  end of them. What a surprise they will have  when they see  their  physical body lying inert and dead, and they are  still consciously   living, in spite of the fact that they have no power  to get the earthly   body they left behind moving again. This is how  your spirit and soul   are set free and return into the world of spirit,  your true home which   is part of the Earth plane.

From ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present    Day’: ‘Love is the Universal law of life and God’s will is that you    learn how to love wisely, all people and everything else that shares    your life with you. This you do by constantly sending out goodwill and    light to all. We, your guides in the world of spirit, are working, for a    long time unknown to you, on human minds and hearts. The years have    been speeding by and we are glad to tell you that humankind has passed    the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey. 

‘Ever more of you are presently awakening to the inner light of the    Christ that is waiting to teach each one of  you how to become a    perfected son/daughter of God and the human race. As you overcome the    desires and passions of your lower animal self, you make room for the    living God within you, the Christ Spirit, to manifest in you and your    life. The growth of this part of you  is our Divine heritage and    constant progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin    today you will continue tomorrow. And in the world of spirit or light    you will still be working to guide, inspire and bless humankind, in  the   same way as many of you are doing, now.’

‘The mystery and the miracle of life is continually making itself known    and manifests itself through all your experiences. But those of death    reveal themselves when you re-enter into world of spirit and with it    regain the conscious awareness that life is eternal. As the spirit and    soul withdraw from earthly life they escape into the freedom of their    true home, where they are free to explore other levels of existence.  Why   do you grieve when your loved one has entered into such a much  fuller   and richer life? Or are you weeping because you are feeling  lonely?   There is no need for shedding tears over souls who have gone  onward to a   greater happiness than the Earth plane can offer.’

From ‘Illumination’ first published 1937: ‘Death is a mystery only    because you do not understand. As a child is received into earthly life    with love and rejoicing, can you imagine with how much more joy   returned  souls are welcomed to the spirit world? Could you but   understand, you  would rejoice with them and pray: ‘God, I thank You   that my loved one  has entered into the fuller and richer life of the   spirit.’

‘Would you chain your loved ones down, keep them in some dark cell of    age and pain, just because you love them so dearly? Would that be the    voice of love? Rather than doing that a truly loving heart cries:    ‘Beloved, I raise myself with you into the light. Enter and be joyful    there, for in due course I shall be joining you.’ 

From the Lodge Calendar February 2008: ‘Words can be cheap and may fall    as dead ash in the end. Yet, if you base your life on God-action in    thought, word and deed, you are acting as a conscious being in the vast    world of light where the only genuine and lasting happiness and    perfection can be found. Therefore, walk the narrow path of doing what    your inner guidance tells you is right. Never forget that you are not    walking alone and that your Guardian Angel is helping you in all your    endeavours. Whenever you are ready to know more about yourself, God and    the world you are living in, it will show you the way.’

 From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Where Are Our Loved Ones?
*_
_*





*_
​It’s  only a thin veil of consciousness that separates our world from the  spirit realm, humankind’s true home, from which we emerge at the  beginning of each lifetime and return to at its end. Sometimes it can  take hundreds or even thousands of years in earthly time before the  constellations in the sky above us are right and the people on the Earth  are lined up, before we can be born into another lifetime there.  Although neither party on that plane has conscious recall of how such  miracles come about, the parties involved – during their spells in the  spirit realm – always agree to everything that is going to happen.  

Because  of this we can never be sure whether loved ones, who departed from  earthly life before us, are still dwelling in the spirit realm. What if  they have decided they are ready for another earthly sojourn? Shall we  notice any difference in our communications when we try to connect with  them as if they were still in the world of light, even though in truth  they are getting on with earthly life again?

Let’s not create  obstacles in our minds where in truth there aren’t any. The biggest part  of everybody is their Highest God or Spirit Self, who constantly  accompanies its earthly counterpart wherever it may have to go. Because  our connection is a spiritual one, we can always connect with loved ones  without noticing any difference. In the final analysis, does it really  matter where they are whenever we cannot physically reach them? Loving  and respecting each other creates an inner bond between human beings  that cannot be destroyed or disrupted by anything. It is ours to keep in  all Eternity.

On the inner level all life is one, there is no  separation between anything and everything is connected with everything  else. Experiencing life as an individual is an essential part of the  illusions of Earth life. God and the Angels created this condition so  that we should become aware that each one of us is an individual being  in its own right, a special and unique spirit/soul unlike any other in  the whole of Creation. And on the inner level everybody’s spirit is part  of ours and that’s why what is done for one is done for all. This means  that each time we are hurting someone we are causing pain to the whole  of life and ultimately ourselves. And when one of us is redeeming their  karmic debts and through this finds healing, all life and lifeforms are  doing the same.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’
•    ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part One
*_






​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris  Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid of the future and the unknown. The  essence of your being is spirit/soul and there is no need to fear the  moment when you part company with your physical body. Each time you do  this you are merely moving forwards into a different dimension that is  your true home from which you emerged at the beginning of your present  lifetime. Our world with its greater freedom offers you a fuller  existence. Your physical body has been your vehicle for one lifetime and  whenever you leave it behind, all you do is joining us in our world of  light.

‘Without consciously being aware of it whilst taking part  in earthly life, this is a road most of you have travelled many times  before. The only thing you can bring with you each time you return to us  is that which you have learnt in the course of all your earthly  lifetimes, including the most recent one. The purpose of your taking  part in the school of earthly life is searching for consciousness  expanding experiences that help you grow in wisdom and understanding.  Each can only do this through their own experiences. The learning you  accumulate with every new lifetime is added to that which is already  stored in the memories of your soul. They are the only things you can  take with you every time you depart from the physical plane of life.

‘The  common belief that people come into earthly life with nothing and leave  it in the same state is a false one. You bring the memories of the  learning of all your lifetimes with you into every new one. From the  moment of your birth and from the subconscious level of your being they  influence everything you do, helping or hindering you, as the case may  be. Have you noticed that some newly borns look like very old women or  men? It’s because that’s what they truly are. That’s why some children  come to terms with learning how to walk and talk much quicker than  others. Because they have done these things many times before, they just  want to get on with whatever else their present lifetime has to offer.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Two
*_
_*When Death Draws Near
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of teachings from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides. The first one is from ‘The Divine Mother – The Creation  of Form’. The second one appeared in ‘White Eagle Spiritual Unfoldment  Two ‘Companioned by Angels’:

‘For all human beings there  eventually comes the moment when they leave their physical bodies behind  and die, as it’s called in earthly life, although in truth the only  thing that happens to these bodies is that their indwelling spirit and  soul withdraws from it. Leaving the body through the head, the outer  garment is discarded like an empty shell. Nobody is ever alone in this  process. Each time this happens to someone the Angels are in attendance  and assisting the departure of one aspect of your being from the other.  The Angelic hierarchy is responsible for humankind’s development and  when matters of birth and death are concerned, they are serving the  Great Mother of all life. Christianity’s Virgin Mary is one of her many  symbols and so is the Egyptian Goddess Isis. They were just two of the  many names God and the Angels gave to your world to illustrate the Great  Mother’s influence down the ages.

‘For as long as all you can  see are the physical aspects of life, you are likely to think of death  as something terrible. Even though to you someone’s departure from that  plane may often seems to be accidental, this is never the case because  the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma are observing everything  that happens on the Earth most carefully. Each time the predestined  moment of death for one of you is approaching, they make their  preparations and give notice to the Angels of Death to get ready. And  these Angels are by no means the repellent figures and gruesome spectres  people imagined them to be in the past.

‘If you could look  through the veil of consciousness that to this day separates your world  from ours, you would be able to see that their appearances are of an  ethereal beauty that is hard to describe in earthly terms. As  manifestations of the Great Mother’s unconditional and all-embracing  love, the Angels of Death emanate compassion, kindness and love. At the  moment of your departure from earthly life these Divine messengers bring  about the separation of your spirit/soul from your earthly existence.  The Angel helps you to let go and then returns you safely to your true  home, the world of spirit and light. They also assist you with your  rebirth in our world, where loved ones are greeting you with  celebrations that are very similar to those of earthly life when new  babies arrive.

‘In case you are wondering how you can best help  someone whose departure from earthly life is near, the power of thought  can be more effective than any spoken or written words could ever hope  to be. It is possible to help those in the ‘departure lounge’ by sending  them optimistic thoughts about the fact that in truth they are eternal  beings who will never die. In your mind hold kind and loving, hopeful  and constructive dialogues with them that there is nothing to be afraid  of because there really is no death, that what’s ahead of them is but a  passing into another dimension of life.  

‘And then, in your  imagination, take the person into the blessing and healing rays of the  Christ Star, to be bathed in the powerful light of the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. By attuning the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to the Star’s healing  rays you can send these rays at any moment to those of whom you know  intuitively that they will benefit from them. In any kind of distance  such ministrations are as effective – more so in many cases – than  physical ones like ‘hands on’.

‘We sincerely hope that what you  are reading here will help you to overcome your own notion that the  worst that can happen to any human being is the passing from their  physical body. Whenever you catch yourself thinking that way, remember  that those who do are by no means dying and that in truth they are  heading for another rebirth into our world. Ours is a realm of infinite  beauty and wonder, love and joy where pain does not exist and where all  those who pass from your world continue to live and thrive, explore and  study, so there really is no need for expressions of grief and sorrow.  Let there be compassion but not pity.

‘The American poet John  Greenleaf Whittier, 1807-1892 described this most beautifully in his  poem for the funeral of William Lloyd Garrison, 1805-1879: ‘Death is the  Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Setting The Captive Spirit Free’
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’
​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Three

Excessive Grief And Sorrow
*_​ _*




*_​ ‘Grieving is a natural process that  manifests itself in different ways for every human being and has to run  its course. But you will find that this changes profoundly when your  inner guidance, through the world of your feelings, reacts to the  knowledge we are bringing you with: ‘It’s the only thing I have ever  heard about death that makes sense. It is true!’ When you have digested  everything we have come to tell you today, you will be able to see for  yourself that excessive grieving and sorrowing by those left behind on  the earthly plane of life is unjustified. It is also undesirable because  it seriously impairs the progress of those who have arrived in our  world. 

‘Please bear this in mind whenever sadness threatens to overwhelm you.  Remind yourself that although the other one’s spirit has passed from  your outer world, in truth you will always be close. As a matter of  fact, when one of you has moved on, you will be closer than it was ever  possible for as long as you both dwelled on the outermost plane of life  in physicality. Wherever there is love between people, no power between  Heaven and Earth will ever be able to separate them from each other.  Their loving has created a bond that will forever connect them. 

‘The awareness of this will help you to shed your sense of separateness.  It once was necessary to help you become aware of your individuality,  but for you the time has come for letting go of it.  Now you know that  even though in earthly life everybody inhabits their own physical body,  on the inner level all life has always remained one. We are all part of  each other and of God. There never will be separation between anything  and because of this you have always remained at one with the whole of  life and will continue to do so in all Eternity.

‘Love is the greatest power in the whole of Creation. An essential part  of it is the Universal law of harmony and union and that’s what connects  us behind the veil of consciousness that separates our world from those  in earthly life. And because we once took part in that state of life,  we have first hand experience of what a hard school it can be. But the  more you connect with us and your loved ones in our world, the more you  consciously take part in the limitlessness of spirit life and that is  bound to make your earthly existence more bearable. Knowing that your  loved ones really are waiting and reaching out to welcome you home is  sure to  ease your passage, when the time for your own departure has  come.

‘Rest assured that all life is safely held in the loving hands of God  and the Angels. In keeping with their will and wishes, the spirit realm  provides tirelessly for everyone’s requirements on the physical plane.  And that includes making preparations for the important events in every  earthling’s life. Let there be no doubt in your mind that the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, known as God or Allah to many,  loves each one of you in just the same way, totally and unconditionally.  And no matter what may ever befall you, you will never be forsaken. To  paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘Every hair of your head is numbered and  not a sparrow falls from the sky without God and the Angels knowing  about it.’ At all times you are closely held in their loving arms and  cared for.

‘Everybody’s true needs will always be supplied. Naturally, this covers a  wide range of possibilities, for example periods of hunger and thirst,  physically and spiritually. To teach humankind the value of food and  drink, they have to be withheld from you in one of your lifetimes. And  if there is anything you think you really must have, all you have to do  is go to the right place, i.e. knock at your inner doors that lead to us  and ask. Be careful though what you request because, to teach you a  lesson you will never forget, your wish could be fulfilled in unexpected  ways you may not find agreeable at all. But for a long as you proceed  in the right manner, you can be sure that the spiritual and physical  blessings of the Heavens will come to you in full measure, in due  course. This is decreed by Divine laws and they never fail. 

‘Never forget that life is eternal and that the whole of God’s Creation  is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral.  This happens in cycles that can be observed in the coming and going of  the seasons of the world around you and, because human beings are not  exempt from these processes, the different stages of your own life.  There have been other golden ages on the Earth when the Angels moved  hand in hand with people in full consciousness. One of these ages comes  around at the end of every Great Year. The whole cycle of one of these  years takes approx. every 25,860 Earth years. 

‘The coming golden year is going to be an extra special one because God  and the Angels are transforming Mother Earth into a planet of healing  and peace. We advise you to take full advantage of the opportunities for  progressing on your own spiritual pathway, as every small step one of  you takes on this road benefits the whole of humankind and your planet.  We are well aware that you have known easier earthly lifetimes than the  present one. Naturally, this fulfils a wise higher purpose, the same as  everything else that happens in your world. And when you observe your  world, you are bound to notice how everywhere people are struggling to  come to terms with their existence and are trying to understand why  things are happening to them. This is because many have reached the end  of their earthly education and they are in the process of redeeming some  of their most ancient and difficult karmic debts. Until this has been  seen to, they cannot be released onto the greater freedom of our realm.

‘Wise ones appreciate that shedding too many tears over someone who has  departed from the earthly plane of life would most certainly not be a  sign that the mourner loved them more than anyone else. It merely shows  that, because they fail to understand the purpose and meaning of  humankind’s earthly existence, they selfishly and endlessly wallow in  self-pity over the hole the departed left in their life. Wise ones save  their energies and spend them on helping such people to find a better  understanding of the processes of life and its spiritual background.

‘So, do all you can to share your knowledge and assist anyone in need of  it to understand that physical death, when seen in the right light, is  an event for rejoicing rather than weeping. As far as your own life is  concerned, no matter what obstacles you are still encountering, never  give up hope and do your best until every last shred of your Karmic  debts has been redeemed. One of these days this will be the case. Trust  that hand in hand with God and the Angels all will be well in the end  and everything will work out for the highest good of all, as surely it  will, therefore also for you.

‘Each time one of you returns to our world, its wonders and beauty are  revealing themselves anew. You rediscover the joy and the freedom of  being able to move around without the encumbrance of a physical body  that is almost constantly in need of attention and very delicate and  easily wounded. This applies in particular to those who spent their most  and maybe all of their recent lifetime suffering, as many have chosen  to do for the redemption of their karmic debts.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Absent Or Distant Healing’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘I Asked And I Was Given’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Four
*_
_*Developing The Higher Christ Nature
*_






​The  law of life is love and evolution that has its foundations in love.  Each one of you has been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime so  that you may evolve into a healer and lightbringer in your own right.  The healing light you are meant to bring to your world is the wisdom and  knowledge you are finding along the pathway of your life. It is meant  to be shared as much as possible with anyone who is in need of it, to  support their efforts at coping with their present existence. When you  look around you, you cannot help noticing that there are needy people  everywhere in your world who are hungry and thirsty for spiritual  knowledge and the healing it can bring. Once you start giving of your  best and unselfishly serving the needs of others and through that the  whole of life, ever more opportunities for doing so are sure to come  your way.

‘That’s how, simultaneous with the work you are doing  on behalf of others, your higher Christ nature develops and gradually  takes over the fears and anxieties of its earthly counterpart. Some of  you are working upfront, while others are toiling quietly in the  background. Yet, all contributions are equally valid and greatly  appreciated by God and the Angels and us, your ordinary spirit guides  and helpers. The sole cause of the suffering of your whole world is  humankind’s ignorance of the spiritual aspects of life and the meaning  of its existence and the higher purpose it serves. Even the smallest  efforts anyone makes to alleviate this sad state of affairs is of the  greatest value and appreciated by those who are observing your efforts  and supporting you, from our side of the veil of consciousness. That’s  the only way the whole of your world can move forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral.

‘When you are enjoying Mother Earth’s  beauty, do not forget to give thanks and praise to those who are  incessantly toiling on your behalves in the spiritual background of your  earthly existence, for bringing all of it into being and constantly  maintaining it. As you know, in every soul the spiritual fire of the  Divine spark is present, though at first only in seed form. This is how  the spiritual fire of love within you slowly but surely grows more  powerful. There will come a time when you begin to notice that, whenever  you reach out to someone with a kind and friendly smile, there is  nobody who does not respond in the same way.
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Five
*_
_*Human Life Is Infinite And Eternal
*_






​The following is the essence of two teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one appeared in ‘Morning Light – Neither Death nor Separation’: ‘You are a beloved creature of light, a many faceted jewel and the essence of your being is infinite and eternal. There has never been or will be a time when you were not. But even if you are already aware of these things, you still cannot help asking yourself from time to time: ‘Don’t I have the right to get tired of endless rounds of incarnations, when earthly life is so difficult and burdensome?’ 

‘That is the very reason why your days in physicality are limited and each incarnation lasts only for a comparatively short time. Even if you should be around for a hundred years or more, in terms of Eternity, God’s time, it represents the mere batting of an eyelid. This is also why, at the end of each lifetime, you leave your physical body behind like an outworn garment. For a period of rest and recuperation your spirit/soul joins us in our world, your true home, from which you emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime. 

‘In your daily lives you do not mind moving from one house to another, when the time for a change has come. You may still love your old home, but when you have had enough of it, you say good-bye to it and move on. In just the same way, in the course of every one of your earthly sojourns you eventually reach the point when you have become weary and tired of your physical body, especially when it has grown old and you are almost constantly in pain. You have dealt with that part of your development and are ready for the next stage. That’s why God and the Angels eventually remove you from the old one.

‘When you have arrived here, you will be amazed about the kind of freedom and the ease of movement you have in our world. Your spirit/soul intensely enjoy its happiness that truly is a world apart from the limitations and boundaries of your earthly existence. But still in the end, you reach a point when you have rested sufficiently and the lessons of your most recent earthly existence have been assimilated. Your interest in a further incarnation that will help you to progress on the evolutionary spiral of life in you quickens. That’s the signal that for you the time has come to apply for another lifetime on the Earth.’

The second teaching is from ‘The Source of All Our Strength – No Death’: ‘Death is by no means the dark vale it was made out to be by your world’s religions of the past. It is but a passage that takes you forward to be re-introduced to our world of beauty and light. At the moment of your passing, you will not know when you are taking your last earthly breath. For a short while you are unconscious, but then you begin to feel much lighter and realise you are free! You may be asking yourself: ‘Lo, what’s happened to me? Why was I so afraid when people were talking about death? There really is nothing to fear. It’s like going to sleep that leads to an awakening into a more radiant and harmonious existence that soon makes you forget earthly life.’

‘All of you are eternal beings of light and as you are today, so you will be tomorrow and forever. With the help of your thought processes you can consciously recreate yourself by filling your whole being with ever more spiritual atoms. This prepares you for fully enjoying that which is waiting to be explored by you, as soon as your earthly education is complete and your energies are right for moving on to explore the higher and eventually highest levels of life. 

‘The spirit realm is by no means geographically distant from your world. It is part of and within you, the inner layer of everybody’s own consciousness. And the light of the higher worlds can only be reached by those who are conducting their lives on the frequency of love and who freely and willingly surrender themselves to the will and wishes of God and the Angels. What in Earth terms is known as death is but an initiation into our world for your spirit/soul. Without losing your identity of earthly life, you then move into an ever increasing consciousness of God’s eternal light.’
Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day – we’re all going home.

It’s not far, just close by, through an open door.
Work all done, care laid by – fear and hurt no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us – Father’s waiting too.
Angel folks are gathered with guides and friends we know –
Guides and friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way  – Earth-bound dreams all done.
Shadows gone – break of day – real life’s just begun.
There’s no break, there’s no end – just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile – going on and on.

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
It’s not far, just close by – through an open door.
Going home, going home, I’m just going home.

Though I have gone before you,
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for saying goodbye to the Earth plane has come.
God and the Angels are forever with us,
Keeping you and me safe.
No matter where we may ever find ourselves,
We shall always rest securely in God’s loving hands.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

‘God bless all of you and keep you safe, always.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Can Do It
*
​ 




​ You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going
When you believe in yourself.

Rest safely in the knowledge that
God and the Angels will help you
And guide every step of your way.
All we have to do is ask for it.
Without doing so their help
Cannot come to anyone.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you remember that the only failures
Are those who never try.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Take These Broken Wings
*
​ 




​ Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Mend our broken spiritual wings 
By helping us to re-discover
The beauty and wonders of Your world,
The spirit realm,
Humankind’s true home,
Where those who went before us
Are waiting to greet and welcome us
When our time for departure from 
Earthly life has come.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Learning To Fly’

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’


From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
 




​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen

From ‘Prayers For Our Time’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing The Relationship With Ourselves And God

Searching For Peace
*_
_*



*_

Deep inside me there is something,
Hiding but calling and ever abiding.
It unfurls a deep grief in my breast
And will not let me rest.

Could it be a longing for a different place,
Maybe for disappearing without trace?
Searching blindly, I continue my quest
To heal this pain in my chest.

Having explored some of the dark aspects of life,
I feel like a freak who is caught in a trap
I race forwards and yet peer back
At the mistakes I once made,
And the wages of my sins waiting to be paid.

There just has to be more to this life
Than the drawing of a card
And the rolling of a dice.
I’m reaching for a higher realm of understanding,
Something to give my life a purpose that’s more demanding.

It’s an inner war I’m fighting,
Which I’m sure I can win.
And so I keep trying again and again.
But still I act like a freak who’s caught in a fiendish trap,
Running scared and yet without stopping to look back.

What sacrifices am I willing to make to find peace?
If it’s my life, o Universe, it’s yours to take.
I willingly pay what you are demanding
To gain Your forgiveness and understanding.

The wages of sin are I am paying now
Are worse to endure than death.
And I would give my dying breath
To let go of my inner demons,
So my soul rests and finds peace

* * *

_*The Great Mother’s Response
*_
​Beloved  child of the Earth, you are dear and precious to My heart much more  than you will ever be able to understand. The seafaring folks’ of your  world are giving you a demonstration of the behaviour of all human souls  during their lifetimes in earthly life. Whenever they are at home with  their mother and other loved ones, they are only happy and content for a  short while. It does not take long until they once more begin to yearn  and pine for sailing the seven seas of your world. Each one of you is a  sailor on the great ocean of life. You and your earthly character are  the boat and destiny that has been given to each one of you. And you  alone are responsible for commanding and steering it back home to Me.

One  of these days you will be back home in the world of spirit, with the  Angels and Me, and other human souls you have come to love during your  many earthly adventuring and exploring sojourns. Although you love it  there, it will not take long until you become restless and long for more  consciousness expanding experiences that help you to grow in wisdom and  understanding of yourself, the world around you and life in general.

Now  that you have reached quite an advanced evolutionary level, refuse to  look at yourself as some kind of a freak, even though at times you had  to take the boat of your life through some of the most loathsome  whirlpools of earthly experiences. None of them have made you a freak,  My dearest child. You did nothing worse than studying in the school of  Earth life and everything you ever did took place because you were  attending the lessons that are prescribed by the curriculum of this  institution for every one of its pupils.

When you look back and  recognise that you did not like some of your lessons, that to Me is a  sign that you have not been wasting your time. You have made progress on  the evolutionary spiral of life only because the happenings in your  life made you grow in wisdom and understanding. Rejoice, for now you are  ready to choose a different pathway that – if you so wish – will lead  you forwards and upwards only, rather than moving down, down, down the  way you did in the past. Your yearning for experiences of a higher and  more elevated nature shows the Angels in charge of you and Me that all  is well with you and your spiritual development.

Know that  nothing on the Earth plane or anywhere else ever happens perchance or  coincidence, the drawing of a card or the rolling of a dice. Everything  is part of the great plan of life and the pathway through it for each  one of you is mapped out, complete with the people and events that can  help you at any given moment to take part in the lessons you are ready  for. Your own energies draw them towards you and you always have the  freedom to choose whether you wish to walk the upper or the lower road.

Eventually  for each one of you there comes the moment when you realise that the  lower road is no longer right for you, because it fails to give you the  satisfaction you had hoped to gain from it. And that is what’s happening  to you and why you cannot shake off a nagging feeling that there must  be more to life than what you have been experiencing in the past. You  are right, there is. That’s why you are beginning to draw people into  your orbit who are willing to share with you the higher things and  understanding their own life’s experiences has taught them.

Naturally,  that is no coincidence either. In the school of life you are presently  attending, whenever one of its pupils is ready for a more advanced  lesson a teacher appears from somewhere, as if by magic. In Earth terms  this is magic. It’s a sign that in the spiritual background the Angels  and Master, your spirit guides, friends and helpers are watching,  guiding and coaxing each one of you along the pathway of their earthly  sojourns. Events of this nature reveal their presence and intervention.

At  all times they are willing to support and guide you, but they cannot do  your learning for you. No-one can do that, except you. You yourself  have to walk through the depths to which the desires of your lower  earthly nature are capable of leading you. But eventually there comes  the time when your Highest Self takes you by the hand and shows you how  to leave the pull of the desires of your lower animal nature behind.  Through the world of your feelings your God Self has always been guiding  you. When you have reached a certain point in your development vague  and uncertain feelings begin to disturb your peace of mind and you sense  that the lower road is not worthy of you and the hopes, dreams and  aspiration of humankind’s higher nature. The way you feel about yourself  and the things that have been occupying you is your Highest Self  coaxing you along, so that under your own steam you can gradually come  to the conclusion that enough is enough.

All along I am there  with you. I am your Highest or God Self, the wise one within and when  you are suffering, I suffer with you. Whether you are laughing or  weeping I am sharing every experience with you. And I speak to you  through the small, still voice of your conscience. At some stage in your  spiritual development it begins to whisper to you and makes itself felt  through an ever growing aversion against your adventuring of the past.  When you start to listen to your feelings and respond to them by taking  constructive actions to leave the darker aspects of life behind, you  have reached a vital evolutionary turning point.

Your decision to  start a new chapter in your life proves to the Angels in charge of you  and Me that you are growing from spiritual infancy and adolescence into  adulthood. Now you are ready to take charge of your earthly self’s  character and that empowers you to positively and creatively influence  your destiny of where and how you will be spending future lifetimes. But  for the present you are moving ever closer to fulfilling your high and  holy destiny as a true child of Mine, who through its behaviour and  thinking patterns is doing its best to establish My kingdom on the Earth  plane.

With the help of the knowledge you are now finding you  can afford to look at you and your ways of the past not with loathing  and disgust but with love and compassion for the suffering it has  brought you. Enduring them have been the wages of sin and you have paid  them already, many times over. Don’t keep on doing this over and over  again. There is no point in it and there are no prizes for martyrdom.  Rather than wallowing in self-pity, rejoice and celebrate for you have  grown stronger and wiser. I am proud of you, My child.

Your  feelings of guilt and shame, unworthiness and uselessness, and that your  life is lacking purpose and direction have been part the wages of sin  you had to pay. Your feelings are important, they have purpose and  meaning, the same as everything else that is in your life. Listen  carefully to the whole gamut of them, as each one is a signal from your  inner Highest Self, the wise one within, Me. Through the world of your  feelings I was showing you that the manner in which you had been  conducting yourself was no longer right for you.

Because you had  reached a sufficiently high degree of spiritual maturity, I was knocking  at the door of your inner consciousness to call you back into the  awareness of your true nature and your oneness with Me. I am glad that  you finally set off in search of the missing parts of yourself. This  quest is bringing you ever closer to Me.

You will have heard it  said that love understands all and forgives all. You probably know by  now through your own life’s experiences how true this is. When you love  someone and they trespass against you in some way, if you make the  effort to look into and understand their motivations and the lessons  they are currently taking part in, you can do nothing but forgive that  person. And because I understand the whole of our pathway throughout all  lifetimes, from the beginning of each one to its end, and the suffering  your soul has already endured, I find there is nothing to forgive. As a  matter of fact, each one of you is forgiven before you set out on your  first visits to the Earth plane.

Because I love all of you  totally and unconditionally and understand the trials and tribulations  that are lying ahead and have to be gone through by each and every one  of you, there really IS nothing to forgive. And because you now  understand why everything you experienced was a necessary part of your  earthly education, the time has come for you to look at yourself with  compassion and love, and to forgive yourself.

For a long time you  have felt an ever increasing emptiness and a void within you. Whatever  you tried to fill it, be it alcohol and drugs, money and material  possessions, and endless pleasure-seeking, the barrenness would not go  away. When you had tried all those things unsuccessfully, your soul with  the help of your feelings was showing you that ultimately the only  thing that can fill such inner voids is a conscious reunion with Me.  Many of you are working on it now and I bless each one of you for the  troubles you are taking upon you to bring this about.  Peace be with  you, always.
From ‘Relationship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust
*_
_




_
The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before.
They are realistic and justified because they are built on
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective,
Our existence is indeed a very good one.

Hope springs eternally from
The inner guidance every human being receives.
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them.
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life.

Coaxed onwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life by
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength,
Courage and determination we need to endure
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love
That through famines and wars,
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world
Inexorably onwards and upwards
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home,
The world of light, where those
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*



*_

O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother Creator of all life
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
The love we have for You,
Is only a shadow of Your love for us,
Your deep abiding love
That has never left us.

Our belief in You, O Creator,
Is but a shadow of Your faith in us,
Your deep and lasting faith
That has always accompanied us
On our journey forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

O Angels and Masters, 
Spirit guides, friends and helpers, 
Our lives are in Your hands.  
We would not want it any other way.
And with a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own, 
Our love for You,
The Highest Forces of life, steadily grows.
Your Light fills our whole being 
And shines ever brighter into
The individual and collective 
Heart and soul of us and our world.

The dream we have of the future that
Is in store for every human being is but 
A shadow of Your plan for us and our world 
Of the new Golden Age that,
In the not too distant future,
Will be our planet’s reality for all
Lifeforms that are sharing it with us.

The only thing we have to do is 
Pay attention to our inner guidance,
You, the wise one or living God within, 
And follow Your instructions so that
Humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations 
Can find fulfilment at last.
Mother Earth will then have become a place 
Where peace and harmony rule supreme. 
Sickness, hunger and starvation are unknown. 
The lust for warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption
Have been overcome.
Even death, as we know it,
Has been left behind.

The joy that fills our whole being
About such a future for our world
Is but a shadow of the joy of You and the Angels
About our homecoming into the awareness
Of our true spiritual nature
And through this being able to 
Meet You face to face.

Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’
•    ‘Sharing Your Gifts’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Only A Shadow’
​ 
From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Thought
*_
​ _*




*_​ I have no time for any kind of  negativity and especially the havoc wreaking variety the financial world  is regularly causing, so the mass media can exploit them by feasting on  the suffering such disturbances are causing to the peace of our world. I  have even less time for the emanations of pessimism, which the mass  media people are constantly pumping into the collective consciousness of  our world. If only the people involved knew that every single one of  our thoughts feeds into the pool of consciousness of our whole world,  which in turn is part of that of the whole of Creation. And because on  the inner level of life everything is one and there is no separation  between anything, we must be influencing each other much more strongly  than we think. Every one of us is an integral part of the great pool and  – unbeknown to many, to this day – all of us are responsible for its  wellbeing.

As far as the Jesus legend is concerned, I believe that it has always  been intended by the higher powers to be used as a teaching and guide  book, an educational tool. Through the symbolism of the crucifixion we  are shown how every human spirit and soul, once it has become  sufficiently evolved, is capable of withdrawing from and rising above  even the worst kind of suffering of the physical plane of life. The  earthly education for each one of us continues until we eventually reach  the point when we are capable of freely and willingly reaching for the  loving hands of our Highest Self and the Angels, to help us perceive our  life and everything it contains in the right light. At all times they  are standing by, ready to teach those who are waking up to their true  nature and will now listen how to view all troublesome earthly  situations from the perspective of the higher and highest realms of  life.

I believe that it does not really matter whether or not someone believes  in the value of the Christian teachings when they are taken literally.  The way I understand the Jesus story is that as soon as a soul has  become sufficiently evolved and has reached a degree of spiritual  maturity, it can see for itself that the legend depicts the pathway all  of us are eventually required to walk. When we walk in the Master’s  footsteps and follow his example, we develop ever more of the highest  character aspects, our Christ nature. Even if someone believes that the  Jesus tale is based on historical facts and that every word of it is  true and should be taken at face value, this do not release anyone from  their duty of eventually bringing forth the characteristics of their own  inherent Christ nature, which in them is probably still in seed form  and slumbering. 

Like the Master before us, instead of allowing ourselves to be tortured  and crucified by the events around us and the unpleasant deeds of our  fellow travellers on the road of life, we are in this existence to learn  how to conquer its difficulties and traumas by looking at life as  dispassionately as possible. This alone enables us to recognise the  traumatic events of our own life and our world for what they truly are  and always have been. They represent tests and trials that reveal to God  and the Angels the degree of spiritual maturity we – individually and  collectively – have reached at any given time. In spite of the fact that  these things are of vital significance for the evolution of our world  and everything in it, each one of such happenings in the final analysis  is but a passing phase. It is a lesson that simply cannot be avoided and  has to be endured by us, for the simple reason that we should learn  from it and grow in wisdom and understanding.

In our role of aspiring healers and light-workers the task before us is  to hold fast to our inner knowledge that we and our world rest safely in  the loving hands of God and the Angels, and that even the various  crises on the financial markets are happening for wise reasons and for  the highest good of all. Through them we and our world are taught some  invaluable lessons. Each one of us is involved and we do well to pay  attention. Let us not give in to grumbling and in this way adding to the  ocean of negativity that already exists in our world and into which far  too many are all too happily pouring ever more of the same. 

Because we understand the spiritual background and the purpose of such  lessons, we need to feed nothing but kind and loving healing thoughts  into the pool of human consciousness. We are here to show by our good  example that we trust that God’s great plan of life is perfect and that –  no matter what may still have to happen on the Earth plane – everything  will work out for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy in the end  and all will be well. This is made easier by focusing on the good, i.e.  the learning that already has emerged from experiences of this nature  and more will surely come to our world through anything that may yet  have to be endured by us. For the growth of our Christ nature it is  necessary to bring forth the best from within us. This we do when we  concentrate on the good and desirable aspects of all earthly adventures,  our own and also those of our whole world. At the present phase of its  evolutionary development nothing else is good enough for wise ones who  have awakened to their true nature.

The one great message the events in the financial world as well as  elsewhere must be bringing home to even the most spiritually closed off  souls on the Earth plane and that is: our whole world is one and we all  influence each other. Wise ones are aware that we are all responsible  for ourselves, each other and also our whole world. They are aware that  the most powerful force in the whole of Creation is thinking and that  thoughts are the most potent tools in the whole of Creation. We are the  leaven in the bread of humankind and it is of the greatest importance  that we learn how to use our thinking in positive and constructive ways.  And that means refusing to tune into negativity of any kind. 

Yet, we are human and we cannot help that negative thoughts and feelings  creep into our conscious awareness from time to time. Not to worry! We  can uplift and transmute them into positive ones by reminding ourselves  that negative and destructive thoughts are no longer worthy of us, for  the simple reason that we now know better. In spite of all the work I  have done on this, negative thoughts still come to me from time to time.  Whenever they do, I project thoughts of understanding, love,  forgiveness and compassion into the situation. I do this in the hope  that this creates good Karma for myself and at the same time makes a  contribution towards the healing and redemption of our whole world. 
 From ‘The Power of Thought’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from  the Spirit’: ‘Every earthly human mind is an extension of the Great  Universal intelligence or God mind and is ultimately capable of creating  anything, just the same as God. Because they are part of the Great  intelligence, every spirit/soul – even the youngest and least evolved  ones – always contains a certain amount of it. However, during the early  stages of your earthly development the upper higher part of God’s  nature does not yet manifest itself. Therefore, do not be deceived when  some those around you are acting in downright stupid ways. It’s just  that their intelligence has not yet had sufficient opportunities for  developing and unfolding.

‘Yet, even at that stage of your  development your earthly mind is a powerful tools that are capable of  creating good health, wellbeing and happiness, but alas also sickness  and pain. The mind can take you into the depths of depression and back  out of it again. Good and kind, loving and understanding thoughts are  the God thoughts you have been placed on the earthly plane, so that you  may grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature and your own.  Every human spirit/soul in due course develops the power of creating  goodness and light and in this way adds to the great stream of White  Light that absorbs that which still is evil and ugly in your world.

‘Hateful  and destructive thoughts are increasing the strength of the dark  forces. That’s why all of you have a great need for learning how to  control your thought processes. This is essential when it comes to  freeing yourself from the bondage of your earthly existence. Unless you  firmly take charge of your thoughts, you will never be able to gain  control or mastery over the desires and urges of your earthly nature.

‘Whenever  a sick physical body arrives in our world in dreamtime, if the owner  asks before falling asleep to be taken to the temple of healing, they  can most effectively be treated in many different ways, for example with  colours, scents and music. Alas, to this day far too many of you are  leaving their physical body behind when the Angel of Death calls for  them. The indwelling spirit/souls receives the required healing upon  their arrival in our world.

‘All suffering of your world is  caused by ignorance whose result is faulty and confused thinking. The  true cause of all sickness and disasters, natural and human-made, is  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about the purpose and  meaning of every human being’s existence. First in line is thinking that  Earth life is a one-off thing. It’s the fear that arises from not  knowing where you have come from and where one day you will be going to,  that’s what makes people ill in the first place. When someone is so  convinced that their beliefs are true, they cannot throw them off when  their time for departure from the physical plane has come. Can you see  the need for our efforts to help you find a better understanding of  these things? This will continue until the last one of you has been  brought to perfect health in this way.

‘Thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation. Bearing this in mind we, your  spirit guides and helpers, endeavour to work with the constructive power  of thought and words, we avoid all destructive thinking. And whenever  we are trying to help and give advice, we make it a rule to always be  positive and see nothing but good. We are doing this even though many on  your plane of life, who are as yet unaware of these things, are likely  to call our attitude as foolishly optimistic. Rest assured that this is  most certainly not the case. Because we are fully aware of the creative  power of thoughts and words and what kind of effects they are having, we  are not foolishly but wisely optimistic. Knowing that by thinking and  advising good, we are doing our share of manifesting good things and  conditions in your world, and that our expectations of positive outcomes  helps them to come about, that’s what we do. And this is why you will  never find us thinking and speaking in terms of pessimism, sadness or  death. And please do not allow anyone around you to stop you from  following our example.

‘Living on our side of the veil, we have  all the evidence anyone would ever care to have that life truly is  eternal, that there is no death and that life will forever keep on  unfolding and progressing in keeping with God’s great plan. Never tell  anyone who is in the departure lounge of your earthly existence that  they are going to die. If the person does not yet understand that there  really is no death, try to explain in kind and loving words as simply as  possible what you think will happen to you when you one of these days  your own departure from the earthly plane draws close. And then in your  mind’s eye visualise how the person easily and safely arrives in our  world. Observe the whole process as part of the ever changing and  unfolding eternal life. And never forget that wherever there is life  there is also hope and do not anticipate anything but the best possible  outcome in any kind of situation. Your trust and confidence may help to  disperse your patient’s doubts and fears about being placed into the  hands of the Highest, as whose channel you as a healer are working. Your  attunement to the Highest forces of life has the power of assisting and  easing the passage of those in your care from your world into ours.

‘As  far as this is possible, the patient should be encouraged to at least  begin to develop a spiritually healthy outlook on life. Right thought is  God thought and that means balanced and loving, pure and holy, kind and  friendly, tolerant and generous thinking. Whenever a steady stream of  such thoughts is flowing from an earthly mind it can bring benefits to  every aspect of those around you. Right thought comes from looking at  life through the God’s eyes and the healing it brings has the power of  sincere aspiration. When your whole being has totally and  unconditionally surrendered itself to the energies of the Universal  Christ, you are attuned to and in harmony with them. The  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind then works on its  frequencies, so the Christ rays can penetrate the cells of your physical  body and flow through you into everything you come into contact with.

‘These  Christ energies can change all things that have become dark and sick  and make them well. Every dark cell in a physical body fills with light  and heals. And as soon as the patient’s Karma allows it and the  conditions are right, God and the Healing Angels in close co-operation  with the Lords of Karma can bring about miracles. With their permission  the Christ light then deeply penetrates the cells and atoms of the  person’s physical body. Because of the utter fairness and justice of the  Universal laws and the accuracy of the Akashic Records, there is no  need for anyone to doubt the decision of the Lords. Any kind of healing  work is carried out under their supervision. That’s how thoughts indeed  have the power to perform miracles, but only when they are flowing from  pure and loving hearts of those whose whole being is tuned into the  frequencies of God and the Angels. The thoughts of these people are  God-thoughts and the power that is thus activated can change negative  things and conditions into positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The  Jesus legend is a demonstration of the life and work of a true  spiritual Master, especially in the following statements: ‘I and my  Father are one.’ and ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of  myself but the Great Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He  and the Angels are doing the works.’ Aspiring healers and lightbringers  do well to recognise that these words also apply to them because on  their own they cannot heal anyone. Wise ones help their patients to  become aware that whenever someone makes contact with the Christ Spirit,  even if only for the fraction of a second, God’s power is released into  them. This is such a powerful blessing that it allows the patient to  leave behind the limitations of their earthly existence and quietly slip  away. Their spirit/soul is lifted into our realms to be recharged with  the energies of the living God.

‘Through never doubting the  blessing and healing power of God and the Angels, wise ones leave behind  being held captive by the limitations of their earthly mind’s false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. Knowing in their heart of hearts  that the healing rays, in spite of being invisible to earthly eyes, are  very real indeed eventually cleanses their whole being of all remnants  of doubts and fears.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Suffering’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

 * * *
​ 






​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Calling With Your Thoughts
*_
_*




*_
​The essence of a message from the White  Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘Memories of Reincarnation –  White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is  like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a  voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and  watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there  will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those  around you. It is generated by the Healing Angels and if you work in  unselfish ways, we transmit it to you to those who are in need of it.  Any time you are sending loving thoughts to other souls, they will  receive it as light and respond to it in some way. Naturally, this  principle also applies to unpleasant thoughts and feelings.

‘God’s healing power illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates the  physical bodies of those who are suffering and from there radiates  outwards into their environment. However, this power should only be  tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for no other purpose and  without any selfish motives like wishing to become known as a world  famous healer, you will in time be able to cleanse your whole being of  the poisons that have built up in your system. They were caused by the  thinking patterns you developed in the course of many lifetimes. This  process also clears your emotional or water body of the feelings that  once were based on the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of  the past. The water body houses your soul, the soft, sensitive and  highly impressionable part of women and men alike. When its outstanding  issues have been cleared up, you will be able to help, enlighten and  strengthen those around you. 

‘Know that no unselfish effort on anyone’s behalf is ever wasted. God’s  will is that you love not only all human beings but everything else that  shares your earthly life with you. Therefore make an effort to  constantly send out goodwill and light to humankind and the whole of  your world. We, your guides in the world of spirit, have been called to  work – for a long time unbeknown to all earthlings – on your minds and  hearts. As the years sped by, you and your race have passed the darkest  stages of your evolutionary journey. Now the Christ light of the perfect  sons/daughters of God who have integrated every aspect of their higher  nature is growing ever stronger in your world. 

‘Your Christ nature is the living God within, your inner teacher or  in-tuition *. This is the only guru in the whole of Creation who is  utterly trustworthy and can reliably tell you what is right or wrong for  you at any given moment. It communicates with you through the world of  your feelings. Therefore, if something feels right to you, then it is  for you – even though it may not be for anyone else.


‘Never forget that it is God’s will that you should love and respect  yourselves and your own past, present and future, bearing in mind that  everything that has been and one day shall be fulfils a wise higher  purpose. And when you finally overcome and leave behind the desires and  urges of your lower animal self, your Christ nature is rising from its  slumbers and beginning to manifest itself in you and your life. This  kind of growth is your birthright and ever continuing spiritual  evolution is your destiny. Whatever you begin today, you will continue  tomorrow. And when you return to the world of light at the end of each  lifetime, you will continue to work for and guide, inspire and bless  humankind just like we are doing, now.’


 * Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Intuitively’

 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

 * * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Divine Healing Rays
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me  through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were  developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution,  direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they  are invisible to earthly eyes, their energies are always available to  anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of Creation and  are strengthened considerably when someone asks for healing, for  themselves as well as for others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter  decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such  requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the  leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who  at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them.  It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be  justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the  astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come  about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it would be impossible for you to  use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that whenever you are sending  healing to someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter  station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angelic healing  channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your thought processes to  theirs, so that with the passing of time they become ever more  compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you gradually evolve into  an ever greater force for the healing not only of individual patients,  but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White  Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may  wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is  approaching death. We would like you to know that the power of thought  is more effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you  can help anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and  constructive thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering  into the heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. 

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that are projected  from a distance are as effective – and even more so in many cases – than  when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone is in the process  of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones remind themselves that  they are far from dying. There really is no need for excessive grieving  and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into our world, because it  is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human spirits and souls do not  die and will never do so, they merely move into a different dimension  of life.

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws  the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. That’s why, when the time  for laying the physical body aside, there should be no grief. The  spirit has merely passed from your earthly vision, but it is still near  you. In love there can be no separation. The spirit of someone left  behind merges with that of the spirit who is being released. The laws of  harmony and union prevail and the two spirits and souls are joined into  one. We agree that Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it  much less so when you draw aside and dissolve the veil of consciousness  that separated our world from yours in the past, and then continue to  live consciously in the awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual  life.’ 
 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*One In Spirit And Thought
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of message guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 with the heading ‘One in Thought’:  ‘Many in earthly life do not yet recognise the power in which they have  their being and who is at all times trying to assist them with their  spiritual development. This is particularly true with regard to the  power of thought. There is a great deal of confusion in the thought  processes on your planet and when we witness how, as a result of this,  many have to endure physical pain, discomfort and weariness of mind,  body and spirit, we would love to provide you with some kind of magical  healing balm. 

‘However, for as long as people are closed off to the spiritual  dimensions and background of their earthly existence this is extremely  difficult. That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware  of the power of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying  the tool for creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for  those around you. When you have sufficiently attuned the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to their frequencies,  God’s White healing magic can begin to flow through you to alleviate the  suffering of many. All you have to do is train your mind and direct it  into healthier thinking and behaviour patterns. 

‘Far too many in your world still believe that their thoughts are their  own affair. They could not be more mistaken, because every thought that  goes forth from your world affects not only the whole of your world, but  also all others. If you are a kind, loving and considerate person who  thinks good things, you are assisting the growth of good throughout the  whole of Creation. Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and  unloving thoughts. Can you see what a great responsibility for the  wellbeing of your world and all worlds each one of you has? However much  you may be tempted to be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and  radiate kind and understanding thoughts into the situation. Once you  have learnt to love humankind with all its shortcomings and your world,  you will not find this difficult. 

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a vibration and a wave  on the etheric levels of life. When you are thinking about someone, your  thought travels directly to them and in due course takes form. It  hovers in their vicinity and waits until the recipient is off guard. If  their mind is filled with useful and helpful thoughts, negative and  unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it enters as soon as the mind  is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of these things, reject  negative thoughts and transmute them into good and positive ones. Good  thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in positive ways.  Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly receiving the  thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental planes, the  realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically, make an effort not to think about your  suffering! When you are in pain, do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I  do feel bad!’, because you then attract the negative powers that are  everywhere and therefore also around you, and they increase the feeling  of pain. There is much truth in a Christian Science practice that says  that good thoughts are of God. Whenever they are spoken the Christ light  wraps itself around that person. Wise do this and through it reap  wonderful blessings, not only for themselves but also for those around  them.

‘The teachings of the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white  healing magic * will never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is  now and forever will continue to be, while any kind of world exists  somewhere.’ We shall never tire of telling you that the secret of this  power is within the reach of every human being and can only be accessed  through self-mastery and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have  gained complete control over their thinking processes. Achieving the  control of our mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it  is well known that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently  takes souls until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical  bodies behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of  their surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking  has to be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is  built. Every human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white  magic with the help of right thinking. The development of what is known  in your world as psychic gifts * is only a first stage of the opening  of the spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of  time will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In  due course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all  of you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this  the vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will  change. They are already in the process of becoming finer and more  etherealised and each one of you can contribute to this by working for  the benefit of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly education, human beings  experience life as if they were spending it in a small prison. The  building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the course of many  lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one. This part of  human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials of earthly  life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be no time  left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of their  true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human spirits  and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their predestined  pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It can be sparked  by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for example when  loved ones return to our world. 

‘Now the time has come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where  has my loved one gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s  going to happen to me?’ * This spiritual awakening is frequently  accompanied by feelings of a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied  by anything earthly life has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers  of overweight people and those with eating and drinking problems * in  general are evidence of the pressure for the awakening of the whole  human race that is constantly rising. But help is always at hand and  sufficient opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up  from its deep sleep in materialism. 

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air sign and each lifetime spent in  one of them served the development of the human intellectual abilities.  The deeper all of together are moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more  noticeable becomes the great outpouring of Aquarian energies from the  mental planes of the highest levels into humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness, which for quite some time has been taking  place. To enable ever more of you to reach out for the Angelic hosts,  the Universal power of thought thus stimulates humankind’s higher mind.  Drawing closer to your world makes it easier for them to pour their rays  of wisdom and truth into all hearts and souls. And when you look around  you, you can observe this revival and prompting of people’s spiritual  faculties. Materialism will not hold sway much longer in your world and  this can already be seen in the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid  isolation and that with or without anyone’s will, their thinking  constantly affects the lives of all others, in your world and ours. To  enable them to receive and transmit the light of the living God within,  they keep the power station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into  the frequencies of the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner  level of life there is no separation between anything and that they will  always retain their individuality, wise ones look at themselves and  everybody as mere drops in the great ocean of life where everything  moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent  Universal siblinghood. This is one of the greatest secrets of the white  magic. The Angels gave your world the simplest and yet most profound  teaching about it through the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another.  Love the Lord thy God with all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy  neighbour as thyself.’’

And finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011  under the heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as  you they are called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual  or occult truth is all very well. But until you have built into your  soul body the light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it  have found a deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve  life as you would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but  knowing and grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner  self is another one entirely. 

‘The result of this kind of understanding is spontaneous good thinking  and acting that gives forth the light of God’s love. This is the power  that can raise the vibrations of every atom of your own being, of those  around you and your whole world. The mental body is the higher vehicle  through which the Christ spirit, the living God within, operates. This  part of your being is capable of creating a world so far removed from  Mother Earth’s present state that she will no longer be of the same  substance. The development of this part of your being depends on the  habitual thought patterns of each individual. But as more and more of  you strive to develop the right ones and through this become a Christed  one in their own right, you will be doing your share of assisting the  spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a purely spiritual being, the same  as you will by then be.’
 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’
​ •    ‘Psychic Gifts’​ 
 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’   

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Love And Thought
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your  world to this day believe that life ends at the death of the physical  body, but this is simply not true because the essence of every human  being is spirit and soul. Like God, this part is eternal and immortal,  and because God is spirit, its true home are the spirit realms where  there is no death and all life constantly moves forwards and upwards on a  never ending evolutionary spiral. Whenever a loved goes from you, they  are joining us in our world. They are by no means dead and in truth they  never left you because they merely moved into another dimension where  all life is one and there is no separation between anything, and where  no-one ever leaves anybody. On that level your loved ones will always be  with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is their  spirit and soul, and they are said to belong to God. That is correct,  but it’s by no means all there is to it. Because everything is of God  and brought into being by the Highest forces of life, the servers of God  and the executors of His/Her great plan of life *, every aspect of your  being, including your physical body, belongs to God. Wise ones are  aware of this and treat their body as the temple of the living God  within. They would not dream of desecrating it with anything, especially  not with evil and destructive thoughts.

‘God, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, without exception totally and unconditionally  loves each and every human being, just as much as everything else in  the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and is constantly  maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of our all-loving,  all-giving and all-forgiving Creator. Love and thought are the two most  powerful forces that exist anywhere. Just imagine the effectiveness and  power that is created when these two come together and express  themselves as kind and loving thoughts you are sending to anyone. This  is also how in quiet reflections and meditations your loved ones can be  contacted at any time. And that’s the best way of finding out for  yourself that they really are alive and well in our world, and that  nothing can destroy a bond of love that has been created between two  people, as well as people and animals.

‘Wise ones know that love  and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of Creation.  Whilst thinking about the troublemakers of their world, in particular  those who are involved in planning and carrying out terrorist  activities, in one of their quiet moments the thought flashes through  their minds: ‘There has to be something I can do to help these poor  souls with the awakening of their higher nature. But what? If I allow  myself to think I hate them and what they are doing, all I can hope to  achieve is adding to the darkness that presently fills their being and  surrounds them.’

‘These wise ones are aware that evil and  darkness cannot be overcome by evil * and that negative thoughts anyone  sends into your world attracts others with the same vibrations. They  absorb each other like sponges and it does not take long until the  negativity returns to each of its senders in the form of ever greater  darkness that disturbs any emanations of light that might be there. The  only right way of assisting any kind of troublemaker is with thoughts of  forgiveness and kindness that are born from your heart’s love and  understanding for the difficulties of humankind’s earthly lessons.  Whenever such thoughts are sent into your world, they too attract ever  more of with the same vibration on their travels through the ethers.

‘Appreciating  this, wise ones think: ‘As I have no idea of how to go about this  enterprise, I’ll ask my inner guidance, who knows what I am doing and  thinking at all times.’ Focussing their attention on the world of the  troublemakers, they pray to their Highest Self: ‘May your will be my  will and your words be mine, so that everything unfolds in keeping with  your will and wishes. If it’s all right to do this, may the Angels of  healing and peace hold my hand and the right words come to me  intuitively.’

‘After having waited a moment until they sense the  Highest Self’s response, the wise ones enter into an imaginary dialogue  that goes something like this: ‘You are my younger sibling and I am  calling to help you become aware that there is a part of you that is all  good. At the moment it’s still slumbering, but I would like to help it  wake up. For you the time has come to understand that earthly life is  ruled by Universal laws and although at present you think you can do as  you like, this simply is not true. You and I, the same as everybody  else, are responsible for each one of our thoughts, words and actions.’  Be creative and continue with whatever occurs to you intuitively. If it  feels right, that’s what it is.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Are Your Own Creators
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ  Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old  block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of  you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As  co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create  something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out  of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being  aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of  their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators  of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune  into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their  attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their  tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a  thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be  absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s  and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world: 
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​ ‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’​ 
 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​



 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris  October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire of drawing your attention to  the fact that thought is the most powerful creative force of all life  and of humankind’s urgent need for learning to control its thinking.  This is because each one of you possesses the same creative principle  that is in God. This knowledge lays the instrument for creating the  right kind of vibrations and for controlling the cells and atoms of  their physical body in everybody’s own hands.

‘All who are  presently taking part in the school of earthly life have been granted  the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to use this  power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every human soul  rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy, happy and  healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which everybody  gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of humankind  and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of spirit and  light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to  become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start creating  these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus your  thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do  nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you  refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your  consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not  only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show  your trust in God’s great plan of life * by reminding yourself  frequently that you and your world are resting safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying  the constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life.

 ‘Never  allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to feelings of  being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts are free to  go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed of light,  wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the farthest and  remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you think about a  place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are used in the  right way, they have the power to release not only yourself but the  whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs, superstitions  and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence.

‘Most  important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or dwell  on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much good  can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be, you  are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the darkness  of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do all you  can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate love,  compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God  has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation *, as well as  for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world. As  soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their  spiritual bank account are presently offered to all who are presently  taking part in earthly life. That’s why you are likely to encounter many  hurdles that get in the way of your progress. No matter how hard and  difficult a task at first may appear to be, remind yourself that hand in  hand with God and the Angels crooked corners can be made straight and  all conditions and outstanding issues, your own and those of your world,  can be resolved and healed. Then forge ahead and never give up hope  that eventually every one of your Karmic debts is going to be paid and  you will be free to move on to serving God in a different function  somewhere on the higher levels of life.

‘Keep on keeping on with  faith and trust in your heart that all will be well in the end for the  whole of your race and its world, as well as you. And that is sure to  happen in the not too distant future. You are never alone, we are doing  all we can to support each one of you to fulfil the special task for  which you were created *. Everything you truly need will always be  coming your way, without you having to ask for it, because we know what  it is better than you do at times. Please affirm:
All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it.
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and
Run my life for me.

​‘We,  your friends and helpers in the world of light, your true home, will  never leave you stranded anywhere. The door to our realm is always open  to those whose loving thoughts are seeking contact with us. A warm and  loving welcome awaits them. Our task is to help as many people as  possible in your world to become aware of the power of their thoughts  and the urgent need for learning to control them. This cannot be done  without your assistance. We need you as much as you need us, so please  support us by sharing your knowledge with those around you. Do this by  whatever means is available to you, especially the Internet *, one of  the most precious gifts the Aquarian Age has bestowed upon you. If you  use it for the highest good and greatest joy of all humankind, you  cannot go wrong. We are with you, all the way. God bless each and every  one of you.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Vision To Hold At This Time
*_
_*





*_
​The  following is the essence of two White Eagle teachings. The first one  appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ August/September 2005: ‘We, your guides in  the spirit world, are seeing a glorious future for humankind, when  injustices have been righted and all those present have learned to  conduct their lives in keeping with God’s laws and the way of wisdom. We  perceive a natural and beautiful coming together of all nations who are  united in one great family. The time is coming when your race has  understood its responsibilities towards everything that shares its world  and especially the animal kingdom. An expansion of consciousness lies  ahead when every human being will be capable of looking beyond the ends  of their noses and even the astral planes to the celestial world where  the Universal Christ with His/Her Angels and all other companies of the  Highest are dwelling.

‘Those who to this day insist on holding  other nations and their people in subjection will gradually be withdrawn  from earthly life and there will be an end to powerseeking, dominion  and empire building, persecution and warmongering. Everybody will be  occupying their rightful place in the country that once was created for  them by their own group spirit and soul. Although each country has its  own, in the evolutionary process all of them will gradually merge into  one great nation and that is your whole world. There is going to be a  growing sense of partnership between the countries in which everybody  respects the culture of their neighbours whilst continuing to enjoy its  own.

‘This new world is ready and waiting for you beyond the veil  that to this day separates your world from ours. Do not doubt and do  not fear. Instead live consciously in the company of God’s Angels and  Masters, and all other spirit friends and helpers. Do not be misled by  the reasoning of your earthly minds and blindfolded by its reactions.  They were given to you for good purpose and wise reason and have their  place because they provide you with the necessary balance between the  earthly plane and the highest realities of life. On the wings of the  spiritual knowledge we are bringing you rise above and look beyond the  realities of present existence to that which is truly important, namely  that which lies behind it with its eternally true values. God bless each  one of you with His/Her vision and truth.’

From Stella Polaris  Feb/March 2008 ‘Transmutation’: ‘When humankind fully recognises its  birthright, there will no longer be any wars and no-one will be subject  to disease and poverty. Even death will be overcome when the Christ  Spirit, the living God within, has achieved mastery over the cells and  atoms of your physical body. In the days to come the powers of the  spirit will be so highly developed that you will be able to read at a  glance the thoughts of your companions. Yet, no-one will be entrusted  with this gift who does not yet know how to treat it with the reverence  it deserves.

‘We are explaining these things to help you  understand that there is a great need for spiritual growth in every one  of you, so that the finer gifts of the spirit can eventually become  yours. The more you work selflessly and from a loving heart, the more  your vision and perceptiveness of the spirit increases. In the fullness  of time the power to heal and all other talents the Master Jesus is said  to have possessed in the legend of his life, will also be yours. The  highest forces will then be using you as their channel and the legend’s  prophecy will come true that even greater miracles than the ones he  performed will eventually be worked and that through each one of you.

‘The  final and complete overthrow of death is waiting for humankind. Each  one of you will discover for themselves that there is no death and that  there never will be any. We hear you ask: ‘Do you mean no death of the  physical body? But that would be against nature!’ What we mean is not  death the way you know it today. When your small earthly self has  surrendered itself completely to the Christ Spirit within and you have  become a Christed one in your own right, a transmutation of the cells  and atoms of your physical body takes place. This will move your whole  being onwards and upwards to higher vibrations where decay like that of  the Earth plane does not exist.’

Updated March 2016. Considering  that some of the earliest White Eagle teachings appeared as far back as  1937, it stands to reason that by now considerable progress in our  individual and collective spiritual development has been made.  Therefore, it is likely that we are a good bit closer to the above  vision becoming a reality in earthly life.
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*World Healing Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_
​ All glory, honour and praise be to You, 
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is 
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being 
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life, 
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up 
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing. 
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and 
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of 
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies 
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware 
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into 
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels 
This fire burns away 
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of 
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices, 
Its own and other people’s, 
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us 
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies 
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, 
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You 
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You are the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Lord’s Prayer *_

_* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age*_

_*



*_

Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:

_*Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*_​Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and  Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is  nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no  separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are  waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought  forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive  in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my  heart.

_*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*_​With my whole being I worship Thee, o  holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God  of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are  filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent  and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me  and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy  Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I  listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and  perfection within me, for I am Thy child.

_*Thy Kingdom come . . .
*_​Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy  blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a  blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the  sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and  heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and  feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and  devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and  feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I  realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in  earthly life.

_*Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*_​Thy will created me and brought me into  being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me  and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please  make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is  blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more  Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee  and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star,  the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever  stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us  blesses and heals all life.

_*Give us today our daily bread . . .
*_​O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of  all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou  has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in  the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a  reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more  powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness  of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee,  my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath  I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my  heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our  whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more  alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to  overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and  heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly  desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed  into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious  creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole  being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of  fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and  wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much  more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be.  Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when  it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and  those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view  their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit.

_*And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .
*_​By sharing the gifts you so generously  bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I  freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who  has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the  ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each  other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the  experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge  that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring  rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow  will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to  overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths.  And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to  see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and  unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us.
_*
Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_​Thou art the only one who knows what  tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my  spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and  wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still  encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my  thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I  forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am  still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human  physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of  soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our  being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy  love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and  every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please,  give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the  things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for Thee  to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine  nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I  once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the  difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care  of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most  gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing  abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I  have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they,  with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of  these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift  for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires  and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of  the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for  Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine  guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I  may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the  feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they  are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self,  grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all  right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being  and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can  show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all.

_*For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*_​My life is one with Thee and it is my  will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my  spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with  Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I  surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will  and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours,  so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and  wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty  and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed  form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy  Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be  compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the  glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of  They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until  the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to  overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom  and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our  evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness  with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of  all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and  regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in  nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with  Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy  light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee,  our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and  regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth,  and all of Creation are healing with us.

_*So it shall be – for ever and ever,
In Thy sacred and most holy name.
*_​May the blessing and healing power of  Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through  all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow  for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all  lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the  Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the  greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation.
Amen

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer
*_
_* Part One
*_





​Although  the Lord’s Prayer is considered by many as the prayer of all prayers,  it is an ancient one that existed in different forms long before  Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the religions of the Gnostic movement.  All other details of the Jesus story came about the same way. To hide  this background, the Roman church after a while declared the Gnostic  religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs. This too was part of the Age of  Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind faith, martyrdom and suffering. The  brightest light casts the deepest shadows and the combined force of the  energies of this sign’s ruling planets Jupiter’s and Neptune’s saw to  it that this is indeed what happened.

As many know by now,  everything that takes place in earthly life or anywhere else in the  whole of Creation does so with the will and wishes of the Highest.  Nothing is ever wasted and all things serve a wise higher purpose. There  is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of God’s great plan of  life that, in the course of the Piscean Age, our race should fully  explore the unfathomable depths to which the human small earthly self is  capable of sinking. This applies especially when it comes to dealing  out inhumanities towards each other and the rest of God’s Creation that  we can lay our greedy hands on. What could have served this purpose  better than the Jesus legend, which God and the Angels gave our world at  the beginning of the Piscean Age?

The religion that developed  around this tale was based on the insistence that every word of it is  literally true. Anybody who dared to doubt this and speak up about it,  was a heretic who needed to be removed by whatever means their  tormentors could think of, the more cruel and ugly the better. The  inquisition and witch hunts served this purpose well. The truth had to  wait until the Age of Aquarius would be with us. It is the age of truth  that flows directly from the highest levels of life into every heart and  soul that tunes the receiver/transmitter station of its earthly mind  into the frequencies of the highest levels of life. God and the Angels  would then be revealing that Jesus never was a historical figure, that  the story of his life is but a legend and that the truth every human  being is in earthly life to seek has always been hiding behind its  surface words.

The various stations of this legend represent the  initiations which every human being takes part in during its  evolutionary journey up the spiritual mountain, which for a certain  length of time takes each one of us through experiencing every aspect of  life in physicality. When the time is right for our inner eyes to open  to the truth, we begin to recognise intuitively that the Jesus story is  filled with metaphors and symbolisms that are eternally valid nuggets of  wisdom and truth. Every religion that ever appeared in our world  contained the same ones that were presented as yet another legend. They  were carried forward and eventually presented by God and the Angels as  the religion of Piscean age.

The details were skilfully woven  into the rich and colourful tapestry of a new tale that was designed to  capture the imagination of the people of that time. By declaring that  every word of it was literally true and allowing its priesthood the  freedom to stamp out anyone who did not agree with this, with the  passing of time the new religion turned into an ever more effective  instrument for stamping out every trace of the Gnostic movement, with  its highly advanced beliefs in every individual’s direct experience of  God. Their time had not yet come.

And that’s how it came about  that with the help and the will of God and the Angels the Jesus story  was presented as if it were based on historical facts and was about a  God-man who had once appeared in the flesh in earthly life. For a long  time humankind was to be kept in the dark about the fact that in truth  it is a legend loaded with metaphors and symbolisms about the human  evolutionary journey through earthly life. Irrespective of how unlikely  the details of this tale were and how much superior the wisdom of the  Gnostic religions were and the extent to which the Gnostics resisted,  they were gradually stamped out.

Those who refused to go along  with the Christian beliefs were declared to be non-believers. They had  to be removed by any means the zealous followers of the new religion  could think of, for example by beheading or burning their fellow  citizens on the stake, in the name of a non-existing God. This policy  was eagerly pursued by institutions like the Inquisition that were  created. They played a vital part in ensuring that every last bit of the  ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the feminine aspect of the  Divine, had to remain hidden behind the story’s surface words for a long  time to come.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that  this kind of knowledge should be suppressed as much as possible during  the Age of Pisces, so that we as a race could become familiar with the  darkest aspects of our own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide  as many teaching and learning opportunities as possible, until our  entry into the Age of Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of  humankind’s lower nature were given free reign to express and manifest  themselves. This was particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the  church that sprung up around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit  in judgement over the people who took part in these things, do not  overlook that it is more than likely that those who by now have matured  into spiritual adulthood took part in the atrocities and corruption that  for a long time were rampant in everything connected with the church.  We must have been there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next  lifetime being on the receiving end.

Until our entry into the  Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as much part of us as we  are part of God and that the Angels are in charge of us and our world  and constantly observing it from its spiritual background. And that is  how, with the passing of time, the Christian church served as the  Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more cutting us off from the  Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure of Jesus is a metaphor  for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way of hiding it from us,  until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber and ready to be  reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own. This would  enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even the last one of  the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes ago.

Therefore,  let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us is any  better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are presently  sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a different phase  of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us ever forget the  wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his  finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him, he straightened  up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to  throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further  we move into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every  soul directly from the Source, the more we shall value and appreciate  the morsels of wisdom we are finding along our way. Through developing  discernment and learning to listen to the voice of the living God  within, our inner guidance, the truth is now beginning to reveal itself  intuitively to anyone who is ready and willingly pays attention. This is  how ever more of us are now receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge  given to us and our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the  Christ circle.

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one  of the most outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings  have inspired centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic  metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before  we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We  were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not  fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice  sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and  received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual  thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no  longer present.’

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian  religion was designed to suppress. The plan decreed that it should  succeed and that it would take a long time before we discovered that  life is by no means a one-off thing, the way Christianity teaches to  this day, but an endless and flawless continuum. However, for as long as  we took the Christian teachings literally, we would think that when  no-one was looking, we could sin as much and as thoroughly as the  temptations of our lower nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s  voice we heard and followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed  lower animal nature. For the time being these urges would be projected  onto something outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it  was to lure unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human  experience. God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If  we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in some  far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins. We,  in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to enjoy  Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and fried  in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we  believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before  we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ  nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God,  nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and  misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in  the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the  link at the end of this chapter.

When we have handed our physical  body back to Mother Earth and returned to the world of light, our true  home, and rested there for a while, the wise ones in charge of us will  show us these records. With the help of the evidence before us we  ourselves assess and judge how well we managed to balance our spiritual  bankbook in the course of our most recent earthly lifetime. If some of  our debts are still outstanding, we can apply for another lifetime that  will bring us fresh opportunities for settling them.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’
•    ‘The Lightbringer’
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer - Part Two
*_
_*The Cross Of Our Earthly Existence
*_
_*




*_
​Re-establishing  our inner connection with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the  birthright of every human child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring  healers and lightbringers is the building of a new bridge of love  between Heaven and Earth, God and all of humankind.  And I hope my  version of the Lord’s Prayer will help you to do this. True prayers from  our heart and soul invite the stream of the Great Father/Mother’s  eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our whole being. From there it  can then flow into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation. This  spiritual power gradually transforms Mother Earth into a planet of  healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two greatest evils of our  world, which to this day are hindering this development. May the living  waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and truth, cleanse and purify our  consciousness and that of our world.

May our new understanding  of God’s great plan of life help us to dissolve and get rid of these  evils, once and for all. Like all truly great ideas, this plan is  ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every human spirit who enters  earthly life for the first time is like a blank slate on which nothing  has been written before. We are like newly born infants who have just  left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb. Never having  experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which is happening  around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our mother through  her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should become familiar  with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature and humankind’s  in general, we are born into environments where they can be explored.  The people around us are our only teachers and by copying their  behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them.

This is  what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are sharing  earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited killing,  maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the grownups around  them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be accepted as full  members of society. Wishing to be like the others, these young souls  have precious little choice but joining those around them in their  thinking and activities. This places them into polar opposition to old  and experienced souls who are in the process of developing their Christ  nature. This means learning to love wisely, the way God loves all of us,  His/Her children of the Earth, without exception. Each can only find  out through their own experiences the truth of the saying that love  understands all and because of it forgives all.

When we forgive  our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we love them as  children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind and all  life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But, considering  what the future has in store for these youngsters, including  reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you  think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in  place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may  be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t  have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence  to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to  people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than  anything else.

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that  any kind of suffering we inflict upon others during any stage of our  development does eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then  in a future one. Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and  wisdom sees to it that this should only happen when our earthly self has  grown strong enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the  ignorance of our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around  with us is our earthly personality with all its flaws and  imperfections, weaknesses as well as strengths.

However, that is  not the way God created us. The small earthly self was developed by none  other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In previous ones this  part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles we now have to  struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives. Every bit of the  Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their lifetimes will  eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of that we can be  sure, even though to come about may take a thousand lifetimes ahead.  The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we shall be sufficiently  evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall know that they are  constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact that they can and will  not do our work for us, all we have to do is humbly request their  support. For anyone who asks, they are always willing to give sufficient  strength and courage to deal with what has to be faced.

Whatever  my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I have to  endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it serves  the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering. Through  our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin to stir  from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and animal  alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through. And that  arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as for  everyone else who is afflicted in some  way and anyone who is less well  off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep inner  urge to somehow bring relief of some kind.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Are Never Alone
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘Know that you are never alone.
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
They are holding, comforting and loving you,
totally and unconditionally,
no matter what may ever befall you.’
​ Some people believe that you, My beloved  children of the Earth, on that plane of life are completely left to  your own devices and can do whatever you like. This is a false belief  that could not be further from the truth. Nothing in your world or  elsewhere is a coincidence or happens perchance. A wise higher reason  lies behind everything. And wherever you may find yourselves at any  given moment, the events of your life could only ever come about because  they are part of My great plan for the evolution of all life. The  Angels and Masters around My throne, the Christ Circle, are the  executors of My plan. They are also responsible for the development of  every aspect of you and your world. All life in the whole of Creation is  subject to the close scrutiny of the Angels and Masters, and many other  groups of guides and helpers in My world, the realm of light. Even  though they are invisible to earthly eyes, let no-one run away with the  idea that they do not exist. They are the eye that never sleeps.

For educational reasons spirit/souls of different evolutionary levels  are at any given time taking part in earthly life. At any given time  there are younger and less experienced spirit/souls in your midst who  are undergoing the first grade of their earthly schooling. Because so  far they are unaware of the true higher purpose and meaning of their  existence, it is inevitable that they are interfering with the smooth  functioning of your world. That’s how the Angels and I are providing the  tests and trials for their older and more experienced siblings in the  great family of humankind. 

When some of them hunt one or the other of the animal species of your  world to the brink of extinction, the Angels inspire those of your  scientists, who are in the process of waking up to and are beginning to  follow the motivations of their higher God or Christ nature, with ideas  for avoiding this. As soon as one of them becomes seriously interested  in the welfare of your planet and its animal population, we can use them  as channels through whom our wisdom and truth can flow into the  consciousness of your world. This is how it comes about that the  development of processes like the cloning of endangered species is  entrusted into the care of spirit/souls who have reached the second and  middle phase of their earthly education.

For the people involved this creates opportunities for redeeming some of  the negative Karma they incurred during the lifetimes of attending the  lower grades. Love and evolution together are My first Universal law of  life. The law of cause and effect, also known as that of Karma and  reincarnation in your world, is the first law’s main subsidiary that  fulfils the function of a homing device. This law ensures that  everything returns to its source and that in the vastness of My  Creation’s space and time nothing will ever be lost for good. That  includes human spirits and souls. Regardless of how many earthly  lifetimes it may take every single one of you eventually returns into  the conscious awareness of your oneness with Me. 

The law of Karma has nothing to do with revenge or punishment. Quite the  opposite is true because it creates opportunities for new learning as  well as redeeming and paying off the karmic debts you accumulated in the  course of past earthly sojourns. Every aspect of My Creation is  constantly in search of balancing and the law of Karma ensures that  everything eventually does. The Angels are supervising the working out  of all My laws and the effects they are having on everything on the  earthly plane. They see to it that, independent of how long this may  take, the scales of life and justice for each one of you and your world  are finally brought into perfect equilibrium.

As many of you know by now, the whole of My Creation consists of  dualities and polarities. In Me they are working together harmoniously  and are perfectly balanced. Even though you are unaware of this for a  long time, the same is also at work in each one of you. For as long as  you lack the understanding of your true nature and the forces and  energies that are affecting you and everything that happens to you  during the early stages of your earthly education, the heavenly and  earthly aspects of your nature are bound to struggle against each other.  It takes many lifetimes before you have mastered the art of getting  these two parts to co-operate and function together peacefully and  harmoniously the way they are doing in Me.

And because wise ones are aware of these things, they would never dream  of sitting in judgement over anyone. They simply send love and healing  from their own hearts and aura, and refuse to criticise or question  others. Advice they only give when it has been asked for, because they  understand that every soul can only move forwards one small step at a  time and through learning from their own trials and errors. This is the  only way spiritual illumination in the form of wisdom, self-control and  mastery can be achieved by any one of you. All of you are young Gods in  the making who are presently serving their apprenticeship on the earthly  plane of life. Each one is an aspiring master soul in the process of  learning how to become dispassionate and capable of meeting any kind of  event with tranquillity.  
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Feminine – Soul Of Your World
*_






​Today is Mother's Day in the United Kingdom. To celebrate the event, I would like to share this with you. The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘The Lightbringer – Developing the Feeling Nature’: ‘The individual cannot find God by intellect alone. People are trying so to do at the present time, however. Many are seeking to intellectualise God; but no-one, we repeat, can find God through the intellect alone. Everyone has to go through a development of their spirit/soul, learning to feel their feelings and how to love first. You can only lastingly find God through life, through your feelings and your spirit/soul, so that it develops like a bridge between Heaven and Earth that takes your earthly self into the conscious awareness of its oneness with God. 

‘The spirit/soul is the bridge that in due course enables every child of God to connect with its Creator, the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter. That’s the true meaning of the Divine Trinity. Connecting with it is the sacred marriage or union of Heaven and Earth, in this case your spirit/soul with the Highest.

‘The woman or Divine Mother aspect is the tenderness, love and gentleness in life. Without them spiritual death ensues. This shows you the importance of woman’s place in earthly life. That’s why those who are in the privileged position of having reincarnated into a feminine body and therefore are equipped with womanly qualities. They have a great responsibility that unfortunately is not recognised by every woman. Those who allow the demands of their lower earthly nature to possess them, are as yet unaware that they also possess the noble Divine qualities of the Great Mother.

‘The aspects of the feminine in every human being, male and female alike, are the caring and nurturing characteristics. It makes no difference whether a woman is a mother in their present lifetime or not. The work of your present lifetime consists of loving and mothering, nurturing and caring for everything that comes your way, including yourself.  Expressing this with tender love and sympathy as well as wisdom. One is just as important as the other. To develop the woman inside you tune into the frequencies of the Divine Mother and pay attention to Her wisdom that comes to you intuitively. Woman is the soul of humankind and the soul is the intermediary between the individual self and the first principle and will of the Great Father or God.

‘In the fullness of time humankind will manifest the dignity of both Divine principles. When at last they have learnt to work together harmoniously and peacefully, there will be no more wars on your plane of life. Neither of them desire trouble, strife, wars and violence, lying and cheating. The Divine Mother as well as the soul of your world is peace loving, it seeks to establish beauty, harmony and perfection. The soul is intuitive, it can look into the future and wants nothing but to protect humankind and its world and not to destroy it. We urge all of you to bring forth from deep within your own inner being the qualities of the Divine Mother. Christianity’s Virgin Mary is but one of Her many symbols.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tears Of Your World’

From ‘A Celebration Of The Feminine’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Counteracting The Coronavirus Mass Hysteria - Part Two

What Can We Do About The Coronavirus Outbreak?
*_






​On  Friday 20th March 2020 at 3.50 Greenwich Meantime the Sun entered into  the Fire sign Aries and for a brief moment day and night were of equal  length. In our world’s Northern hemisphere this is known as the Spring  Equinox, while in the Southern part it manifests itself as the vernal  equinox. The best news of all is that Pisces, the most fluid of the  Water signs has been left behind. It is co-ruled by the planets Neptune  and Jupiter and its most outstanding negative characteristics are:  carelessness and a fondness for building castles in the air; tendencies  to deceive self and others; living with head in the clouds;  hypersensitive and irritated by discords; sentimental and subversive;  unstable and wandering; woolly minded and gullible. Thanks be to God and  the Angels that these energies are definitely no longer with us.

From  the 20th March onwards with each passing day everything in our world  will be influenced more strongly by the fiery Arian energies. On  Tuesday, 24th March 2020 there will be a New Moon. Every month that is  another point of new beginnings and an ideal time for launching new  projects. From the day of this particular New Moon the whole of our  world will be completely under the influence of Mars, the planetary  ruler of Aries, the Roman God of war. Every week’s Tuesday is also ruled  by Mars.

Aries is the sign of the uprushing fountain of life, of  new beginnings, rebirth and regeneration. Highly evolved souls with  their Sun in this sign may find themselves in the role of pioneers and  wayfinders. The Sun is the provider of the lifeforce for every human  being. It endows Arians with the strength and courage to butt their heads  into any obstacle that gets into their way. They usually are unafraid  of rushing in where Angels fear to tread, to their detriment frequently  in a downright foolhardy manner. Happily they cross swords with anyone.  Ideas and inspiration for new concepts are the gifts the Universal  Forces may present to our world through Sun Arians. They are well known  as the original ideas people. The more highly evolved they become, the  less they feel inclined to use such gifts for selfish purposes like the  accumulation of vast fortunes. They then prefer to dedicate them to the  welfare of the whole of humankind and our world.

The most  negative aspect of the Sun’s most recent traverse through Pisces has  been that, under the influence of this sign’s energies, the present  outbreak of mass hysteria gradually reached fever pitch and that even in  countries where people are not usually known for their gullibility. I  believe that it is an affliction that will soon pass, as all earthly  things must. To my mind, it’s a miniature version of the Piscean Age  which also fortunately now lies behind us. Steered by God and the  Angels, for its duration of approx. 2,200 years this age took us through  ever escalating lying and cheating, corruption and dishonesty, false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. They served the wise higher  purpose of preparing our world for the coming of the Age of Aquarius,  the age of truth and honesty, loyalty and integrity.

However, in  the ordinary course of events the sign after Pisces is Aries. And I  believe that now that the Arian energies are with us, something is going  to happen that will bring our world to its senses. God and the Angels,  through us will be helping people to realise that they have been the  victims of a particularly virulent outbreak of mass hysteria. There’s  nothing new about them. Please read more about this social phenomenon by  following the links below:

•    Mass Hysteria (1)
•    Mass Hysteria (2)

​I  have a good feeling that the end of the present outbreak of mass  hysteria will soon have reached its end. It may come about when,  inspired by the Highest Forces of life, a more highly evolved  spirit/soul who is familiar with the background of how our world was  manipulated into this situation. Under the influence of the Arian  energies this person suddenly realises that he or she has had just about  enough of the irresponsible behaviour of those at the top of their  organisation. They decide to act because they are sick and tired of the  greed and heartlessness of the few, who believe they have the power to  create hardships and miseries for millions around our world. At this  time of the year the Mars energies provide such a person with the  courage to blow the whistle on the responsible ones.

Even though  the pharmaceutical industry and the mass media are first in the firing  line, I believe that the fear of death and the false belief, created by  the religions of our world, that our earthly existence is a one-off  thing and we are snuffed out like a candle when we leave our physical  body, is the most essential element of the force that has been driving  this project along from the very beginning. Isn’t it the highest time  that the last and slowest developers in our midst finally grasp that in  truth there is no death? When on considers that physical death is but a  moving into different dimensions of life, it’s not such a big deal  really.

Because thought is the most powerful force in the whole  of Creation, the individual and collective thinking patterns of our  world are urgently in need of attention and changing. Unbeknown to  ourselves for a long time, our thoughts have always created the  realities of our earthly existence. Therefore, they also have the power  to un- or de-create that which is not to our liking, for example the  present outbreak of mass hysteria. And the more firmly we believe that  our world will soon return to its normal healthy functioning and  visualise it happening in our imagination, we are helping to bring it  about. If we all work on this together and ask God and the Angels to  show us intuitively how we can contribute to this effort, they will  surely do so. Another outbreak of mass hysteria is definitely not what  they want for us and our world.

The Air signs are Gemini, Libra  and Aquarius. Each one in its own way is dedicated to the development of  humankind’s intellectual abilities. During lifetimes in Gemini our  earthly minds focus on the self, our siblings and the world around us.  By the time we reach Libra through our experiences we are learning about  the notion of ‘we’ and the concerns of the people around us. When we  have become sufficiently evolved, during lifetimes in Aquarius we  acquire the skill of tuning the frequencies of the transmitter/receiver  station of our earthly mind into those of the Universal mind of the  Highest. From approx. 1900 AD until around 4,100 AD our world will come  increasingly under the influence of the Aquarian energies. That’s why in  my view the present outbreak of mass hysteria is a pandemic of  humankind’s mind. And because on the inner level all is one and there is  no separation between anything, all of us have been contaminating each  other not with the Coronavirus but with the fear of death. This is the  true reason why this outbreak could spread the way it has done.

I  believe the Coronavirus outbreak could only be blown up to the size of a  pandemic because its true cause is not really a virus. This is merely  the hook on which the latest manifestation of mass hysteria is hanging.  And as ever, awareness is the key for unlocking its door and that is  true for all other problems that to this day are troubling us and our  world. Only through a better understanding of their spiritual background  can we hope to find the answers we need for overcoming them. To my  mind, vaccinations – even if they were effective – are not what’s  required here.The time has come for  seriously getting to work on removing the fear of death from the  individual and collective consciousness of our world. An enterprise of  such magnitude can only come about through working hand in hand with God  and the Angels, each one of us individually and all of us together as a  group. The time has come for spreading the knowledge that the essence  of every human being is spirit/soul, that we are as much part of God as  S/He is with us and that, like our Creator, we are eternal and immortal  beings who will never die. In truth there is no death, merely a moving  into different dimensions of life when we depart from our physical body.

Because  the age of truth is with us, finding it first for ourselves and then  spreading it as much as possible is in keeping with God’s great plan of  life and represents the will and wishes of God and the Angelic  hierarchy. Without asking their help cannot come to any one of us. Their  advice and assistance has to be requested and that enables them to show  us intuitively ways of resolving any kind of problem that is troubling  us and our world. To remove all fears and especially the fear of death  from the consciousness of humankind, they need to reveal the truth  behind the many false beliefs that are still with us. Because God and  the Angels generously provided us with a multitude of ideas that, with  the passing of time, have made it ever easier to communicate with each  other, broadcasting the insights and visions they are giving through us  to our world is no longer difficult. However, only if your inner  guidance reacts to any kind of spiritual knowledge that is coming your  way with a clear: ‘Yes, this is true!’ is it worthy of becoming part of  your own truth and of passing on to those around you.

Our  behaviour during crises times like the present one reveals the true  level of our spiritual development. To paraphrase St. Matthew 7:15-20:  ‘Beware of false prophets who present themselves in sheep’s clothing  when in truth they are ravenous wolves. That’s how everybody needs to  learn how to recognise others by their fruits. Is it possible to gather  grapes from thornbushes or figs from thistles? In the same way, good  trees bear good fruit while bad trees can only bear bad fruit. A good  tree cannot bear bad fruit and a bad tree cannot bear good fruit. That’s  what separates the wheat from the chaff. The trees that do not bear  good fruit during their present lifetime will not be allowed to  reincarnate onto the earthly plane when your planet’s transformation is  complete. The energies of young and inexperienced spirit/souls will only  be suitable for continuing their learning about the material world on a  younger and less highly evolved planet. And that’s how by their fruits  anyone’s true value can be recognised, not only by you but also your  invisible friends and helpers in the spiritual background of life.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer’
•    ‘The Power of Thought’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’
•    ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Counteracting The Coronavirus Mass Hysteria – Part Three

Living With Faith, Hope And Love
*_






​The  following was inspired by a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that reached me on the day of the New Moon in Aries 2020  via the White Eagle Lodge’s newsletter: ‘ Live in faith, dear children  of the Earth, and trust the power of God and the Angels to take you and  your world through what is left of the darkness of ignorance that to  this day is causing all its problems. The present outbreak of mass  hysteria is a particularly bad example of it. Yet, nothing in your world  happens perchance or is an accident or a coincidence. Everything that  has ever taken place did so for the higher purpose of teaching  humankind, individually and collectively, a certain lesson. It’s up to  each one of you to work out what kind of a lesson and to decide your  best way of reacting to and dealing with it. The manner you go about it  reveals to us, your guides and helpers in the spiritual background of  your earthly existence, the true level of your spiritual awareness.

‘God  and the Angels have always guided every human being through the lessons  that at any given time were in store for them. At the same time they  have been protecting you against destroying the immortal and eternal  essence and core of your being, your spirit/soul. These things will  forever continue. Don’t forget to remind yourself frequently that you  can but row the boat of your life and that God and the Angels are the  Admiral in command of the fleet of humankind. Trust that with their help  and will all things are possible, any condition can be healed and  crooked corners made straight. And never give up hope that, whenever you  ask for something, your request is granted even if you do not perceive  any visible evidence of it on the earthly plane.

‘The time has  come for every one of you to wake up to the fact that you are personally  responsible for all your thoughts, words and actions. The knowledge of  this empowers you to steer the tiller of your earthly existence’s boat  in the direction in which you wish it proceed on the vast ocean of life.  As co-creators with God a high and holy destiny awaits every one of  you, independent of your spiritual development’s level so far. As your  ability for living with hope, faith and trust in the profound goodness  of the life that has been given to you grows, the more easily the sacred  fire of God’s love flow into the cells and atoms of your whole being  and from there into everything you come into contact with. From your  heart and the world of your feelings it flows through your hands. It  fills your mind with every thought you think and every word you speak  and write. It enters everything that shares your world with you and from  there flows into the farthest and remotest corners of the whole of  Creation to bring healing wherever it is needed.

‘Your world, the  same as the whole of Creation, consists of two streams of  consciousness, one of light that is creative and constructive and  constantly reaches forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life. It pulls along with it all manifestations of life in the whole of  Creation, nor merely on the Earth. Balancing this stream is a dark,  destructive and de-creative one. In humankind it expresses itself as a  tendency to hold you, individually and collectively, back in the past.  Those who respond to the increasing power of the forces of fear about  the Coronavirus outbreak are feeding the energies of their lifeforce  into the dark stream. Through every one who allows themselves to be  sucked into the mass hysteria by that which the scaremongers of your  world are handing out, that stream grows more powerful.

‘But if  your heart is filled with hope, faith and trust that the blessing and  healing power of God and the Angels have always been working on moving  you and your world forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral, you  are supporting the constructive stream. You are making it stronger  because you are feeding your lifeforce with its good, loving and  positive thoughts into it. Through every one of your efforts this stream  slowly but surely becomes more powerful and that enables it to absorb  ever more of your world’s darkness into itself, to be uplifted and  transmuted into blessing and healing energies. They are gradually  filling ever more of everything that shares your world with you.

‘And  that’s why we ask you, regardless of what may still have to happen in  your world, just keep on keeping on letting nothing but faith, trust and  hope fill not only your loving hearts but every cell and atom of your  whole being. The more of you are taking part in this, the more powerful  the stream of light is going to grow with every second, minute and hour  of each day. This is the only way any kind of what appears to you as  evil and dark in your world, but in truth merely represents the crude  and unevolved aspect of people’s character and the issues involved, can  be overcome and left behind once and for all. God be with every one of  you, whichever stream you may presently be feeding into. Even the last  one will eventually reach the evolutionary stage to which all of you  have always been moving and that is evolving into a Christed one, each  in their own right.

‘The knowledge that everything in your world  ultimately serves the wise higher purpose of teaching you something  helps wise ones to react positively to anything that comes their way.  Searching for the wise higher reason behind any kind of situation stops  them from panicking. They believe that the Coronavirus outbreak is a  signal from God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, so that they  can show each one of you intuitively how you can contribute to  normalising the state of our world.

‘Trust that, when you do your  best, God and the Angels will do the rest and ensure that much good for  everybody will come out of the present experience. Know that even the  smallest effort of feeding into the positive stream is a valuable  contribution to deflating the mass hysteria and assisting the affairs of  your world to return to their normal healthy functioning. The more of  you tune into the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind  into this stream’s frequencies, the sooner people will come to their  senses and the end come about – only seemingly – quite naturally.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘Studying The Nature Of Evil’

 From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Beam of Starlight*_

​ A message from the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light 
in the whole of Creation






​ All things are possible when, guided and  protected by God and the Angels, we are working with the light of the  Christ Star. To counteract the spreading of fear and anxiety across our  world, let’s join hearts and hands under the Star and pray: May the  light of God’s wisdom and truth illuminate the hearts and souls of the  scaremongers and panic-makers of our world. May the Divine spark in them  come alive so that they too wake up to the knowledge of God’s true  nature and their own, helping them to become aware of the  responsibilities every human being has towards their own development,  the whole of humankind and our world.

 The White Eagle group of spirit guides  tells us: ‘We see the Christ Star’s light shining beyond the clouds over your world and  we bring you our message of hope. Peace be with you. All is well and all  will be well. Have no fear and rest quietly. Put your trust into the  hands of God and the Angels and go forwards with courage. And now  affirm:
 
I believe in the power of God’s light.
I trust that God’s great plan for all life is perfect
and that the blessing and healing power
of the Christ Star keeps on flowing to
wherever it is needed in our world.

Quietly repeat to yourself whenever a negative thought enters your mind:

I see the Christ Star’s light deeply penetrating and healing 
every one of us and all lifeforms that share our world. 
I have no fear because I trust God and the Angels 
to direct the blessing and healing power of this light
until the last remnants of that which is dark and evil 
in our world has been uplifted and transmuted
into something that is good, right and beautiful.

​ Tuning the receiver/transmitter stations  of our minds into the wavelength of the Christ Star focuses our  thoughts. This helps our minds to remain steady, calm and balanced, our  hearts and souls to reflect the light of the Heavens and no longer the  darkness of the Earth. Through this the light of the Christ Spirit fills  our whole being ever more. 

Knowing that under the Christ Star all life is one, with hope, faith and  trust in our hearts, all together let’s move forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life. For as long as we are doing our best  for the blessing and healing of our world, we can be sure that God and  the Angels will be happy to do the rest – in God’s time, not ours.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Death, The Great Enemy
*
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of two  teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one  appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘Far too many of you to this day  believe that death is the greatest enemy of your journey through earthly  life. You are afraid of it unaware of the fact that death is the Angel  sent by the Great Father/Mother of all life to draw the bolts of your  false beliefs and prejudices about what happens to you after the death  of your physical body. For as long as you believe them to be true they  keep you trying to cling as much as possible to your present existence. 

‘Obviously, this creates serious obstacles when for one of you the  moment has come that your spirit and soul should be taken home by an  Angel of death into our world with the intention of setting you free, so  you can once more move around freely and fly like a bird on the wings  of your spirit self. Next time you have arrived in our world, you will  be able to tell from your own experience – the same as we are doing here  – that death truly is humankind’s best friend whose reputation of being  an enemy is thoroughly undeserved 

‘Those who are unafraid of death may still fear loneliness in earthly  life, although there is no need for this either. None of you is ever  truly on their own. We are constantly accompanying you and those you  have loved in earthly life also remain very close to you. They are one  with you and part of you and therefore know your thoughts. In their  present state their love for you is much greater than it could ever have  been when they were with you on the Earth plane. All life is one and  because for a long time the mind of the small earthly self cannot  comprehend that there are other dimensions of life that bring everything  on the Earth plane into being and maintain it, this does not mean they  do not exist. They are eternal and will never go away, unlike the  fleeting temporary realities of your earthly existence. 

‘People think too much about time. They believe that they have only so  much of it for carrying out certain tasks and accomplishing the things  they would like to do. This is altogether a wrong way of perceiving your  present existence. All Eternity is yours and if you are reading what we  are saying here and you understand it, for you the time has come to  start viewing your life from the perspective of your spirit and eternal  life. Through this your consciousness expands and you develop the Divine  quality of your being that with the passing of time increases into an  ever more glorious light.

‘There is no death, only a stepping onward to a more beautiful life that  takes you closer to your Creator and His/Her all-loving Son/Daughter,  the Universal Christ Spirit. Get rid of the idea of here and there,  Earth and Heaven as separate from each other, because life is one  eternal whole and there is no separation between anything. The more you  conduct your daily life in keeping with the spiritual laws, the more you  will be growing in spirit and tasting – at first only in many small and  simple ways – the fruits of Heaven in the shape of an increasing  awareness of the lifeforms that are invisible to earthly eyes. 

‘No longer will you then regard death as something to dread. Bearing in  mind that all Eternity is yours will leave you no time for fearing  death. You will be aware that death does not change you in any way and  that when you leave behind your physical body, underneath you are  wearing another body like a garment, a body of light which you yourself  have been building in past lifetimes and the one you are leaving behind.  

‘Even if a human lifetime lasts one hundred years and over, it still  represents but the blinking of an eyelid in eternal terms. And for each  one of you it won’t be long until you know from first hand experience  that there really is no death and that your loved ones are alive and  well. It was just that they transformed into a more harmonious state of  life that offers more opportunities for development and self-expression  before you. 

‘Life is eternal, continual and timeless, ever growing, evolving and  expanding, filled with interesting things and activities. The more you  unfold in earthly life and develop spiritually, the more you will be  able to take possession of the wonderful life that exists in the  spiritual background of earthly life, even while you are still taking  part in it. Obeying the Divine law of love enables you to enter into  this glorious Universal spirit life. When your whole being is filled  with nothing but love for your Creator and His/Her Creation, as well as  faith and trust in the great plan of life, you have every reason to  courageously look to the future with hope in your heart. 

‘The time is not so far away when the veil that for so long has separate  your material world from ours will disappear altogether. Our world  inter-penetrates yours. The separation between the two exists only in  human earthly minds. In your imagination come to our world as often as  you can, for when you visualise it you are taking part in it. Through  the vibrations you will then be giving forth, you can be of greater use  to humankind and also feel a deeper beautiful happiness within. 

‘Try it out for yourself and you will soon know that there is nothing to  fear when you step over the border into our world of light. And  whenever you are in difficulties of any kind, go into the lodge of your  own inner temple. Bar the doors from all intrusion of the lower mind and  ungoverned emotions. Be still in spirit and the light will soon come to  your help. 

‘In all your endeavours you never work alone. The Angels and Masters and  we, your other spirit friends and helpers, are constantly watching over  you. We know you and everything you do. We are pouring our compassion  and love into you to bring you healing on all levels of your being,  mentally and physically, as well as spirit and soul. Love that expresses  itself as wisdom is the greatest power of Creation. It creates light  and radiates it into everything that is in need of healing and comfort.  Each one of you has their own Master of love in our world. Picture yours  as a powerful light, a beautiful personality with a gentle spirit whose  aura is reaching out to touch and restore you at all times.’

The second teaching is from ‘The Way to the Age of Spirit – The  Lightbringer’: ‘We are telling you that there really is no death. When  you have passed what in the early stages of your earthly education  appears to be a great barrier, you will be able to confirm this. At  first you will probably think to yourself: ‘Am I dead? I did not feel  anything and I haven’t changed one bit.’ There really is no difference  because all you have done is leave your physical body behind. 

‘You took it off like a garment that has outlived its usefulness and you  are no longer interested in it. That is all physical death means  because you are an eternal being of light and the way you are today you  will be tomorrow. The more you consciously create yourself and build  atoms of light into your whole being, the more you will be able to enjoy  the fruits the Great Father/Mother has prepared for you to discover on  the higher and highest levels of life.’ 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Earth Life – A Journey’
•    ‘Parents And Children’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’  

 * * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*There Is No Death
*
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of two   different teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first   one is an extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared  in  ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid?  You  may look upon an empty shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is  death!’ We  say: ‘No, this is not death. It is rebirth and a renewal of  life, which  always continues. It always has been and forever will  continue to do  so.’ We, who have passed the great initiation called  death before you,  can come to you because of the love you are giving us  is creating a  bridge. 

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created   you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that   in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in   our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of   you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your   physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed   the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying  to  teach you how to join us in full consciousness. 

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a   builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst   still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these   constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts.   Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see  for  themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are  with  you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to  encounter in  your present existence. This, however, does not mean that  anyone can  shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to  conduct your  lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe. 

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels   do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on   the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find   out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark   within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences   can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and   love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough  when  it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link   7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole   of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no   separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each   other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever   be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them  is  always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is   eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all   life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And   when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which   everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you   will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love   your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part   of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing   as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your   spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’
 
From ‘What Is Truth?’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Serenity Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.
I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 

So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.
​ 
Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fear, The Root Of All Evil
*_
_*




*_
​ In my view, fear is the root of all evil  and suffering in our world, and also the main cause of cancer. An  increasing awareness is coming to humankind that mind, body and spirit  are equally important for everybody’s overall wellbeing and that every  part demands special care and attention from us. Many are aware by now  that we, the small earthly self, are spirit and soul encased in matter,  i.e. our physical body. As pointed out many times before, the way I  understand this life is that each one of us has come into this lifetime  to find healing through learning how to get all parts of our being to  work together harmoniously.

The soft and sensitive feeling side of our nature is our soul and the  only way the soul has of communicating with its counterpart, the small  earthly self, is through the cells of everybody’s physical body.  Whenever one of its parts is hurting it is invariably a message from our  soul that something in our lives is not right and therefore demands our  attention. For as long as the earthly self remains unaware of the  presence of its  spirit and soul within, it can hardly help failing to  understand its requirements and the most basic spiritual principles of  life. The soul must then keep on hammering with ever greater strength at  the door of its earthly self’s conscious awareness.

 Ignorance never could protect anyone  against the consequences of any of their actions. Until we finally  realise that any pain in our physical body represents a plea from our  soul to deal with whatever may be out of kilter in our lives in a  constructive manner, there is nothing for it but enduring whatever comes  our way – without having any idea that we ourselves are the real cause  of our suffering. Fortunately, many by now accept that any illnesses,  discomfort and dis-eases that manifest themselves in our physical bodies  are invariably messages from our soul that something requires our most  urgent and diligent attention.

 It is true that lots of our fears date  back to our early childhood, but I believe that there are also a great  many which we have brought with us from other lifetimes. Their memories  are by now seated so deep within our consciousness that on the surface  they can no longer be recognised. If as a result, they remain unnoticed  for too long and can therefore not be dealt with in the appropriate  manner, they can do nothing but continue to fester away. Finally, the  soul’s need gets so great that it expresses its suffering through the  very cells of our physical body and we become ill, sometimes so severely  that cancerous cells develop that attack and destroy the good ones.

 This is the reason why I believe that  society will never conquer cancer, the greatest scourge of our age, with  chemicals alone. To my mind, deep soul healing and releasing work are  the only things that can help us forward here. It seems to me that the  overall message our physical bodies are trying to give us whenever there  is some pain or discomfort somewhere is: ‘Heal me! Find healing for  me!’

 Negative thoughts and feelings are a  normal part of the healing process we all have to go through on our way  back home into our true reality. Cleansing our consciousness of them and  clearing them out so that they will never return is the only reason why  they come knocking at our inner door. Many excellent books have  appeared by now to assist us in this sometimes rather daunting task. My  booklist in the ‘Further Reading’ section on this site contains several.  To those who are looking for down-to-earth practical advice about  healing on all levels of their being, I warmly recommend Dr. Ingrid  Bacci and her work. Her self-help books to me are the best ones that  have ever come my way on my healing journey thus far. 
Recommended Reading:
​ • ‘The Art of Effortless Living – Simple  Techniques for healing, mind, body and spirit’. The goal of this book is  to offer the reader a comprehensive, practical and pleasurable map of  the journey into becoming more fully ourselves and of helping us to find  the healing that we and our world so desperately need. • ‘Effortless Pain Relief – Especially from Chronic Pain’, a worthy companion to and extension of the previous book. • For further information on these books, as well as free articles about Dr. Bacci’s work, please go to www.ingridbacci.com.

 It may interest you that both Ingrid  Bacci’s Moon and Ascendant are in Scorpio. She is living proof of the  fact that everything that applies to the Sun in Scorpio does in equal  measure to the Moon and the Ascendant in this sign. But there is more!  The way the author describes her life in her books presents us with one  of the finest case studies imaginable of the regenerative powers of  Scorpio; its stamina, determination and sheer willpower to rise above  all obstacles. She and her life can serve as shining examples to us all.  They demonstrate how the human spirit is capable of lifting itself  above the limitations of the Earth, as soon as it learns to listen to  and follow its inner guidance. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fear Of Losing Our Identity
*_
​ _*




*_​ At the time of writing this, the book  ‘Hanna’s Daughters’ by Marianne Frederiksson came my way. I warmly  recommend this moving, thought-provoking and insightful book. It deals  with the psychology of human relationships, especially between mothers  and daughters, as well as the men in their lives. There was one passage  in this book that struck a deep chord in me because of its relevance to  my own memories of the war. On one occasion, the author speaks through  one of the women in her tale. Born in the same year as myself, she was  by that time in her sixties: ‘The war was even more remarkable. I’ve  never thought about how it left its mark on my childhood, how much of my  fear has its origins there. And yet I remember the German pilot burning  in the air above us, and father coming and going, in uniform and  talking about evil.’

 The story is set in Sweden, one of the  few European countries that managed to remain neutral during the Second  World War. Through the mother of the above mentioned child, the author  earlier describes how the people around her and she herself cowered like  frightened rabbits, while their country was clinging onto its fragile  neutrality. Although the mother carefully tried to protect her child  against the influences of the war, one day when the little girl was  three, they chanced to be outside when close to them a blazing German  plane dropped from the sky. To her greatest chagrin, she could not  shield her child against catching a glimpse of how the pilot was burnt  alive.

 To my mind, nothing could explain better  than these words how wars affect us all through our collective  consciousness and the soul of our world. Because on this level of life  we are all one, we feel everybody else’s suffering and fears and they  feel ours. So much of this has by now accumulated in every individual  consciousness, as well as that of our world, that it is hardly  surprising that many types of cancer are becoming ever more rampant. As  mentioned earlier, I believe that the roots of this disease reach down  into the deepest layers of our soul memories.  That is why, to my mind,  medications of the chemical kind will never enable us to find genuine  cures; they can only come from the patient’s individual psyche and that  of the collective. How heart-warming it is to witness that by now many  are seeking alternative approaches!

 As mentioned before, deep-seated and  intense fears when left unattended for a long time can do nothing but  eventually manifest themselves as illnesses in our outer vehicles. They  are invariably a cry for help from the soul in its attempts at  communicating with us. Release from our anxieties and healing of the  damage they cause can in my view only come through renewing our inner  connection with our Highest or God Self. When we rediscover our true  nature and our spiritual roots, our soul finds peace and our whole being  restores itself and heals. Over time, this also slowly starts to  express itself in our physical bodies.

 Whenever something is too frightening and  traumatic for us to release from our subconscious during waking times,  including in meditative states, the Universe rescues us in many ways. As  a means of helping us let go of such things we are then given in  dreamtime a symbolism that we can interpret and understand. For example,  if someone has a nightmare of losing their identity, especially if this  is a recurring dream, it is highly unlikely that dreams of this nature  are meant to be premonitions and a taste of things to come. 

 I believe that our Highest Self merely  uses them as symbolisms. In its infinite wisdom it appreciates that this  is the only safe way that the earthly self can shed some of its most  fundamental fears, which at present may be stopping its soul from making  the progress that could otherwise be achieved. Should any of our fears  by now be so deeply embedded in our subconscious that they cannot be  reached any other way, all is by no means lost. With great love and  compassion the Universe knows our difficulties and helps us move forward  in dreamtime.

 The final destiny of every human being is  to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature and  through this evolve into a Christ Star, each in their own right. This  happens without loss of our identity and individuality. Unaware of this,  during the early stages of our earthly development the small self’s  fear of losing them is even greater than the one of death. That is the  reason why in the course of many lifetimes we are so terrified of death.  It takes a long time until we realise that in truth nobody ever loses  their uniqueness and identity, not even when we find out way back home  into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God. 

That’s what the whole process of individuation has been about. This  means that even when you and I have reached the highest level of  consciousness, you will still be you and I shall continue to be me.  Because we are sparks of the Divine, like God we are immortal and  eternal beings of light, and the fear of death is no longer required. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift Of Individuality
*_
​ _*



*_

Each one of us is a special and unique being.
There isn’t another one like it in the whole of Creation. 
This is because we have been blessed with individuality.
It’s for a wise higher reason that we are different from everyone else
And that’s how the Great Father/Mother of all life wants us to be.
But alas, for as long as we fail to understand this, 
We frequently find that our perceptions and opinions differ
From those of the people around us 
And we seem to be unable to see eye to eye with them.

Being aware of the purpose of our individuality,
Whenever there is the danger of angry words being spoken 
And when tempers are starting to fly, 
Let’s remind ourselves of everyone’s uniqueness
And make an effort to step into the other one’s shoes.
This makes it easier to see their point of view 
And to reconcile ourselves with the differences that arise,
So that at the end of such discussions 
We can shake hands, agree to disagree with each other
And remain friends.

Only through striving to get along with others
And in friendly co-operation working our way 
Through the disputes and conflicts that are bound to arise,
Wherever human beings rub shoulders with each other,
Can we hope to create the kind of friendships 
That are indestructible and will last 
Beyond all earthly boundaries and limitations 
And forever accompany us onto the higher 
And eventually highest levels of life.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘Negative Thinking – Prime Cause Of Depression’
•    ‘Feeling Safe’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Purpose Of Individuality
*_





​Never  forget that as My children you are young Gods in the making. Created in  My image, each one of you in their own right is a very special,  precious and unique being, who has been granted the gift of another  lifetime to enable you to do your share of bringing a new Earth into  being and of launching the religion of the Aquarian Age. For this  purpose you have been equipped with an earthly mind and, My  super-conscious faculties. Although to this day the latter exists only  in seed form in many of you, it is there nonetheless. To become helpful  to you instead of a hindrance, you need to take possession of every part  of your being. Your masculine and feminine nature, as well as the mind  of your lower and higher nature, which is part of My  super-consciousness, are all in need of being trained and mastered by  you. It is your task to teach them to work together as peacefully and  harmoniously as they do in Me.

All human souls are created so  that in the fullness of time they will evolve into shining lights, each  one a Star and a Sun, a Christed one in their own right who has a high  and holy destiny to fulfil on the higher and eventually highest levels  of life. In My ever growing and evolving Creation new worlds and  Universes will eventually be waiting to be brought into being – by none  other than you. Don’t let the prospect of this frighten you and do not  worry that you may not know how to go about such a formidable task. You  will always be walking hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of you  and Me, the same as you are doing now. You will forever be guided,  protected and utterly safe. The only difference between your present  state and that of the future will be that you are going be more  consciously aware of our presence.

Taking part in Earth life is  necessary and therefore compulsory for the education of all human  spirits and souls. To help you become aware that you are individual  beings, every lifetime in physicality provides you with a new physical  body of your own. Each one of them provides you with another step  forward on the journey of discovering the self and individuality. With  the passing of time this has created an illusion that you are separate  and detached from each other and from the rest of life. Nothing could be  further from the truth, as on the inner level of life you have always  remained one with each other and also with Me. When you come to realise  that the impression of separateness exists on the Earth plane only, yet  another one of your false convictions can be discarded.

For  all of you there eventually comes the moment when your small earthly  self is ready to surrender itself unto Me, your Highest or Christ Self.  Let no-one run away with the idea that this means sinking into a vast  ocean of spirit and dissolving into nothingness. If anything, quite the  opposite is true. Your individuality will never be absorbed into  anything. Yet, before it can freely and willingly be submitted to Me, it  has to expand sufficiently and grow. This continues until finally,  instead of merely being a small earthly creature, you have become like  Me, namely someone who is consciously aware once again of their oneness  with all life and Me.

You will always be you and you will never  fade into nothingness, as on the evolutionary spiral of life you are  relentlessly moving upwards and onwards in keeping with the cycles you  are involved in, until you finally reach and have grown into one with  the awareness and consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God –  Me. Your spirit is pure consciousness, a spark of Me who will forever  be one with Me. In your earthly existence you remain unconscious of this  for a long time, but eventually you re-awaken into the awareness of  your true nature and oneness with Me and all life.The  illusion of separateness has been an essential part of your development  of becoming aware of your individuality and of the fact that each one  of you is a being in its own right. Every time you leave Earth life,  with the shedding of your physical body this misapprehension goes from  you. But even in the world of light, your true home, you are still  clothed in your astral body. It is yet another vestment your spirit  wears until you have matured sufficiently to leave that one behind, too.

The  mystical teachings of all ages set out a code of conduct that you, as  aspiring healers and lightworkers, follow intuitively. For you it is no  longer a question of I have to be good and I have to love others. In the  process of finding illumination you begin to spontaneously express your  true nature and show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to other  people but to the whole of Creation. You are aware that for evolutionary  purposes it was necessary that in their early stages the religions of  your world had to follow many different paths. As you know and respect  that every human soul has its own predestined pathway to walk and  discoveries to make, you refuse to force your way of thinking and mode  of travelling upon anyone else.

Although you are aware that in  truth there is only one religion, you appreciate that many of your  siblings on the Earth plane are still ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a  true child of Mine you respect everybody’s freedom of thought and the  right to make their own decisions about what they can and cannot  believe. Meanwhile rest safely in the knowledge that in the end every  one of your siblings in the human family of life is destined to  reconnect with Me. When the time is right, they too will discover that  the only true, lasting and eternal religion is the one of the heart, and  that this is the kind of faith that re-unites all human souls with Me,  your Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and  through Me with the whole of Creation.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Separating The Sheep From The Goats
*_
_*




*_
​As  we know by now, everything that is in this life serves a wise though  often hidden purpose – suffering is no exception. Whenever a human soul  strays from its pathway and does something unkind, the Universal law of  love is broken. Because love never punishes but teaches, the resulting  pain and suffering are not intended to be some kind of punishment; they  are a way of explaining to the soul the workings of the Universal laws.  As mentioned earlier, the human soul creates its own suffering because  that way alone it can fulfil the purpose of its existence, which is  learning and growing about all aspects of God’s nature and its own. This  can only be done through every soul gathering its own experiences.

But,  for each one of us there eventually comes the moment when we recognise  that suffering can provide us with the key for finding our way back home  into the reunion with our Source, where all earthly troubles are  forgotten and nothing but love and wisdom reign. As we know by now, we  are all here to find healing and to become healers, each in their own  right. Healing comes when the earthly self puts its Highest Self in  charge of its whole being and like a small child trustingly places it  into the hands of God. This atonement alone can bring the healing the  soul needs to return into the state of being in complete harmony with  its Creator.

Evolution is the main law of life and therefore it  is every soul’s own responsibility to develop and grow. Yet, as up to a  point we are allowed the freedom to make our own choices, we can also  resist all changes and stagnate. During past ages there have been many  souls who, after great numbers of lifetimes in physicality managed to  shed their lower earthly selves. They evolved into saintly beings, the  same as all of us will be doing one of these days, whose exemplary way  of living others are willing to follow. These souls walked the way we  are treading now before us, trying to show the rest of us through their  behaviour the direction in which the rest of our whole race is meant to  move.

Although the vibrations emitted by such highly evolved  souls are sufficiently refined and they have earned the right to move on  to higher learning, for which they are good and ready, out of love for  us and our world many for the time being refuse to do so. Instead, they  have chosen to join one of the numerous groups of guides and helpers in  the world of light, to assist and show the way to as many as possible on  the other side of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates  our two worlds. White Eagle is one of these gatherings.

Whenever a  soul procrastinates for too long and continues to insist on avoiding  the issues that are meant to awaken them from their spiritual slumber,  the Universal force takes over in the end. Something unexpected and  beyond our control happens to shake us out of our lethargy and  complacency. Such events are very aptly called ‘force majeure’, as in  the end they propel us forward into tackling the questions we thought we  had successfully swept under the carpet, so that they would thus be  forgotten forever. This is impossible – for as long as anything remains  in the way of our spiritual development, all our problems eventually  have to be faced and resolved.

And that is how, persistently and  relentlessly, the Universe pushes us and our world, the same as all  other worlds, forwards and upwards on our predestined evolutionary path.  Imperceptibly and constantly, the Earth’s vibrations have always been  speeding up. That is why each one of us is presented with the necessity  of making a conscious choice of either going with the flow or being left  behind. As the human spirit is eternal and indestructible and therefore  cannot die, this is not as disastrous as it may sound on the surface.  It is merely that those who insist on dragging their feet and refusing  to get on with working on changing their character to bring forth the  best that is within them, are demonstrating unsuitability for taking  part in the new Heaven and Earth that is now beginning to manifest  itself on our planet.

Meanwhile, the souls who happily get on  with their lessons for this lifetime, no matter how difficult and trying  they may turn out to be, are fruitfully occupied with doing their share  of building and manifesting our new world in their own environment and  lives. Those who still insist on acting irresponsibly towards anyone are  proving by their very behaviour their unreadiness for continuing their  education in a peaceful world. The time is rapidly approaching when  disturbers of the peace will no longer be allowed to stand in the way.  At the right moment, they will be removed from the Earth in the natural  course of events. There is no need for emotionally getting carried away  with the notion that this sounds cruel. Instead, bear in mind that the  true needs of all God’s children are always met, whatever that may  entail.It has ever been true that  human behaviour and actions speak louder than words. They are what sorts  the wheat from the chaff or the sheep from the goats, as St. Matthew  25:31-34, 41 tell us: _‘When the Son of man comes in His glory and  all His holy Angels with him, then He will sit upon the throne of His  glory. And all nations will gather before Him. And He will separate them  one from another, just as a shepherd separates the sheep from the  goats. And He will set the sheep at his right, and the goats at His  left. Then the King will say to those on His right: ‘Come, ye blessed of  My Father, inherit the kingdom which has been prepared for you from the  foundation of the world.’ . . . Then he will also say to those at his  left: ‘Go away from Me, you cursed, to the everlasting fire which is  prepared for the adversary and his Angels.’ _

This  sorting of the sheep from the goats is an aphorism for the parting of  the ways of one section of the human race from the other. There is no  doubt in my mind that there is no truth whatever in the final sentence.  It is bound to have found its way into the Bible for the benefit of our  race in its spiritual infancy, when very few of us were capable of  grasping the underlying esoteric higher meaning of the tale of the sheep  and goats. We, the mass of people in those days, must have required  this kind of deterrent to keep us away from the truth, otherwise  teachings of this nature would never have been presented to us.

Thanks  be to God and the Angels that the veil of ignorance is lifting and the  living God within each one of us is coming alive. With the help of this  wise one, the Universal Christ, who knows the way of all things and  beings, increasing numbers of us are now ready to be guided to the real  meaning of anything that may come our way. The Christ Spirit leaves us  in no doubt that He loves the whole of His Creation totally and  unconditionally, including all of His children of the Earth. He assures  us that souls, the old teachings would have thought of as goats, after  having received their initial training in the experiences of life in  physicality, will be moving on to help with the colonising of a new  planet at the end of their present lifetime – the same as we one did and  still are doing with the Earth.  

The true Christ would never  curse or condemn anyone, no matter how deep a soul may have fallen and  how depraved it has become. He knows better than anyone else that, to  come into its wholeness, every human soul has to gather experiences of  all conditions on the Earth plane, before it can begin its journey back  home into its real nature. He understands better than anyone else that  no birth has ever taken place and no spiritual growth was ever achieved  without pain.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a message of hope and encouragement from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides with the title ‘Keep On Keeping  On’ that appeared in Stella Polaris August/September 2015: ‘It is with  love and joy in our hearts that we are coming to you today to tell you  of some of the truths that are vital for your happiness in this lifetime  and beyond. We too once walked the road you are presently treading.  Because of this we are familiar with the sorrows and difficulties of  living in a physical body that is as yet unawakened to the beauty and  wonder of our world, the spirit realms.

‘We are aware of how hard  earthly life can be for those who do not yet know about its spiritual  background and the presence of spirit guides and helpers who love and  care for you, just because you are. This lack of spiritual knowledge  makes it very difficult to grasp that the life you have been given is  basically a good one. Trusting that the love of the Great White Spirit  and that His/Her loving arms have always been wrapped around you, is  almost impossible in that state. But it becomes easier when you  comprehend that every one of your earthly experiences serves a wise  higher purpose. Because we know the sorrows, disappointments and  hardships of life in physicality only too well, we are joining you here.  Our only motivation is a great longing in our hearts to provide you  with the knowledge of the powers that are within every human being and  therefore also in you.

‘We want to tell you about the beautiful  states of life that in the fullness of time are waiting for you and the  importance of bringing forth the best that is within you, because they  are the characteristics of your higher or Christ nature. Even though you  may not see any results of your efforts for quite some time, keep on  keeping on. Your ascension of the spiritual mountain of earthly life is  an essential part of God’s plan for your spiritual development. Your  predestined pathway is to reach the end of your earthly education and  that is the top of the mountain. We are here to provide you with the  assistance you need.

‘Every religion your world has ever seen is  one of the many roads that lead up this mountain. When at the end of  your present earthly sojourn you return to our world, we shall be  welcoming you in our midst. After you have recovered from the stresses  and strains of earthly life and look at it from our side of the veil,  you will probably be as overwhelmed as we are by the amount of suffering  you see. It will occur to you how easily all of it could be avoided, if  only people were aware that every bit of suffering is the result of  someone’s own thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. You want to  go to them and tell them that it is up to them to change, but alas you  will have to tell them that it is not your job to do this work for them.

‘We  would love to do the work for each one of you, but are not allowed to  for in that case you earthling would not grow in wisdom and  understanding. You are the only ones who can do this, while we from the  spiritual background of life support and encourage you. Our main role is  showing you how to avoid creating further negative Karma and  accumulating karmic debts, and help you to redeem the ones that still  exist in your spiritual bankbook. This is done through sending nothing  but good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into the Universe.  It really is as simple as that.

‘There are many groups like ours  on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates your world  from this one. The White Eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, whose wisdom and truth we are bringing you as  best as we ourselves know it. White Eagle is the collective word for  all who are working together for the benefit and wellbeing of our  siblings who are struggling with their existence as spirit and soul  encased in matter. Our groups are on many different evolutionary levels  and working with you is an essential part of our own development. If you  so wish, you can join our beginner’s group for those who have just  completed their earthly education. You can serve your apprenticeship  here, if you so wish. Nobody forces you to do anything, but when you  watch the miseries of the life you have only just left behind, your  heart is likely to melt with compassion and love and you want to help in  some way, the way many of us are doing in this world.

‘Waiting  for every human being who has got to the end of their earthly education  behind the mountain is the greater freedom and beauty of the spirit  realms. From there you will proceed to explore the higher and eventually  highest spiritual realms. For every human being eventually waits a  heavenly state of life that is so filled with bliss and peace that will  be hard for you to imagine now. Ah yes, we can see you thinking: ‘That’s  all very well, but how are we to believe that what you are telling us  is the truth. In any case, how can any of it affect our present-day  difficulties and problems?’ Our role is to point the way towards your  goal, because as soon as your vision focuses on it, your mental and  emotional attitude towards your companions and the problems of everyday  life changes.

‘Spiritually, knowledge is light and the lack of it  is darkness. The wisdom and truth of the Great Mother of all life is  the eternal light and you need its help for working your way over every  one of your earthly hurdles and obstacles. Yet, to enable you to contact  this light, the desires and cravings of your lower earthly nature first  have to surrender themselves to the demands of your higher nature.  Alas, human beings frequently find it too difficult to listen and make  the effort to rise in thought above their sad and traumatic conditions  and reach out for the life of our world with its light and warmth, joy  and tranquillity, kindness and peace. Never forget that we are always  there for you; all you have to do is ask. Without asking no help can  come to you; that is the law.

‘But for those who have asked and  through this are showing their readiness to receive, we are bringing the  truth about God’s nature and your own. We ask you to look, with love in  your heart and soul, towards the higher and highest realms of life. The  more you do this, the more your small earthly difficulties shrink away,  because you know that everything that happens in earthly life is  transient and but a passing phase. With the help and will of God and the  Angels no obstacle is insurmountable and all conditions can be healed.  So do your best, refuse to worry about tomorrow and rest safely in the  knowledge that God and the Angels are doing the rest.

‘That is  the message of the Jesus legend’s St Matthew 6:25-32: ‘Therefore I say  unto you, be not anxious for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye  shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the  life more than the food and the body than the raiment? Behold the birds  of the Heaven, that they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into  barns; and your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are not ye of much more  value than they? And which of you by being anxious can add one cubit  unto the measure of his life? And why are ye anxious concerning raiment?  Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither  do they spin. Yet I say unto you, that even Solomon in all his glory  was not arrayed like one of these. But if God doth so clothe the grass  of the field, which to-day is and to-morrow is cast into the oven, shall  he not much more clothe you? O ye of little faith!’

‘The people  of your planet have difficulties comprehending messages of this nature  because many of them to this day are existing behind a kind of barrier  that acts like a dense fog. Getting rid of it is everyone’s own task,  but do not despair because we are here to help you. The only thing that  can disperse the kind of fog we are talking about here is the light of  the Highest Star, the Universal Christ Spirit, through whom all life is  given. And God’s sacred wisdom and truth are the winds of Heaven that  can blow away everything that is troublesome in your world.

‘A  light burns within each one of you that with the passing of earthly time  has been turned down and grown very dim. You are the only one who can  uncover this light and help it to shine so brightly that ever more of  all earthly clouds of fog and darkness are absorbed into it. Every human  being has a hidden power within that can act like the winds of Heaven  that sweep your surroundings until everything ugly and evil, negative  and destructive has gone for good. That’s how the conditions of  everybody’s earthly life can be moderated and improved.

‘You  yourselves are endowed with this power. By bringing it forth and using  it wisely, eventually the things of Earth that in the past were so  stressful will no longer have any effect on you. When you look at them  from the right perspective, you recognise how unimportant they truly  are. These God-given powers are unfolding in ever more of you. You are  God’s beloved children of the Earth. And with the knowledge we are  bringing you the Great Father/Mother is placing into every reader’s own  hands the key for unlocking the inner doors to great happiness. The  secret of overcoming the darkness and sickness of earthly life is  through perceiving them in the right light and knowing that everything  is sure to work out well in the end, when Mother Earth’s transformation  into a place of beauty, harmony and peace is complete. 
 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain – Part Two

Keep On Keeping On
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is a continuation of yesterday's message from the White Eagle  group of spirit guides:‘To achieve anything in earthly life, you have  to keep on keeping on. This is particularly true for climbing the  spiritual mountain of your education in the school of earthly life. When  you are reached its apex, you will be released from the obligation of  taking part in it. Steadfastness is the quality you need most to achieve  this. It develops quite naturally when you pursue your predestined path  regardless of any obstacles and difficulties that may still have to  come your way because of outstanding karmic debts. And when at last you  kneel before the Highest and say: ‘Not my will, Great Father/Mother, but  Thine. I humbly accept,’ the necessary strength to endure your burdens  comes to you.

‘Feelings of joy will begin to lighten your life  the more you observe how the Divine Universal laws have always been at  work in human life, including your own. You then realise that everything  that happens on the Earth is a manifestation of God’s perfect justice.  And when you start to recognise how God’s sacred wisdom and truth has  always been hiding behind the surface words of the myths, legends and  religious tales of your world, you are in the process of developing true  clairvoyance and are increasingly ready to share your insights into the  ancient themes with those around you. Through a new understanding of  the spiritual aspects of life, your gifts can bring them a renewal of  faith and trust in the basic goodness of the life that has been given to  all of you. As soon as what you are giving has sunken sufficiently deep  into their consciousness, they too will be thinking and saying to  themselves: ‘Everything will come right in the end.’ We assure you that  most certainly it will.

‘The time has come for bringing forth,  from deep within your own being, the characteristics of your higher  Christ nature. They enable you to treat everybody you meet with the  love, kindness and respect they deserve as a child of the Highest;  whether they themselves are as yet aware of it or not, that’s what every  human being is. Through your behaviour no further negative Karma is  created by you. When all your remaining karmic debts have been paid, you  have reached the top of the mountain of earthly life and will no longer  need further lifetimes on your planet. This is how in due course every  human being’s Christ nature will save and redeem its lower earthly self.  That’s the only way the Christ will ever be able to do this for anyone.

‘With  the clearing away of every bit of your negative Karma, it’s a steep  road you have to climb that winds its way up the mountain of earthly  life. Being well aware how difficult this can be at time, that’s why we  are saying persevere, never give up, just keep going. You will get there  even though the ascent at times appears to be too steep and high. And  whenever you are turning a corner and still cannot see any sign of the  summit, rest safely in the knowledge that waiting for you at the top are  the warmth and light of the Great Sun, the Universal Christ’s realm. In  due course every human being will reach it.

‘What good would it  be to anyone if you were happy only when things are bright and shining,  and become weak and doubtful when they turn dark and threatening?  Endurance and steadfastness are the main qualities you need for your  spiritual journey, if you seriously wish this lifetime to be the end of  your earthly education. Stop worrying about the things that still have  to happen to you and your world on the outer plane. Knowing that  everything is the redemption of someone’s karmic debts and at the same  time a lesson for somebody else, will help you to keep your vision  firmly focused on God’s light deep within you. It is this light that  enables you to keep moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life.

‘At the top of the spiritual mountain of the  whole of Creation, not merely of earthly life, in the fullness of time  awaits every human being the glory of the conscious reunion with the  Divine Sun. When you perceive Its light and feel Its warmth and glow,  nothing can deter you from wanting to move forwards on the predestined  evolutionary pathway that eventually takes every one of you back to the  source of your being. Every fibre of you then begins to yearn to forever  feel the glory of Its warmth and comfort. Nothing matters to you any  more but this and holding the whole of life in your loving heart, the  way God has never stopped doing.

‘Just like you are focussing on  the light of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of  Creation, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who has always been  radiating from the highest levels of life, many lifeforms on the Earth  are waiting for your light to assist them with their evolutionary  journey. God helps you and you are expected to help the lesser forms of  life, to look after and care for them. Mother Earth’s nature and animal  kingdoms are looking towards humankind for support, the same as you are  reaching out to the Angelic realms. Ultimately, each one of you is  responsible for the wellbeing of your whole world and all its kingdoms.  With every loving thought you radiate into your world you are helping  someone who is less highly evolved than you are. Even the tiniest  lifeforms are constantly striving upwards towards God’s light, the same  as you have always done.

‘Whatever still has to happen in your  world, bear in mind that God does not hurry. All of us are God’s  children and have to accept the wisdom of the Divine developmental pace.  Therefore, do not lose patience with the project in hand and pursue  lighter amusements and interests. If you did this, you would be wasting  the rest of your present earthly lifetime and the possibilities for  making good spiritual progress. In that case, when you entered into your  next earthly sojourn the process of learning the lessons of patience  and calmness of spirit would have to be started all over again.

‘Wise  ones keep on keeping on. Their hearts filled with gratitude and trust,  they are walking their predestined path and are feeling safe in the  knowledge that, however long their road may still be, eventually they  will receive their reward in the form of unheard of achievements and the  completion of their earthly education. They know that waiting for all  of you at the end of this particular part of your evolutionary  expedition is the kind of happiness that earthly life cannot provide and  a peace that nothing in the whole of Creation will ever take from you.

‘We  are bringing you the truth as we know it at this particular moment,  i.e. what has been given to us by the Angels in charge of you and your  world and us and our world. They are the ones who, at any given time,  decide which part of God’s sacred wisdom and truth should be revealed to  you and how much of it is appropriate for the time of its publication.  You do not have to take our word for anything we are presenting to you.  If you pay attention to your inner guidance, the wise one or living God  within, you will know which parts – maybe even everything – is right for  you and waiting to become part of your truth.

‘Every human being  is destined to evolve into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth as well  as a healer and lightbringer in their own right. We appreciate  humankind’s great hunger and thirst for this kind of information, but  nonetheless advise you not to endlessly devour spiritual publications.  Regardless of how old they are and who brought them into being, take  care to reflect on what is before you and in your daily encounters use  the parts to which your inner guidance responds with: ‘This makes sense;  it is the truth.’ That’s the only way anything can become part of your  truth and spiritual property, the only things you can take with you into  Eternity.

‘In your role as aspiring healer and lightbringer you  are meant to add your own reflections and insights onto the knowledge  that has come your way on the road of your own healing journey. Share it  with as many as possible, so they too can find out how to help  themselves overcome their difficulties. Do your best to walk your talk  and distribute nothing but the truth the way you understand it, like we  are doing. Not merely dabbling at spirituality but seriously devoted to  this pathway of life. This enables God and the Angels to work through  you and do whatever is necessary for the blessing and healing of every  part of your world.

‘When you work in this manner, nothing but  the truth can return to you. Through this the truth becomes ever more  powerful in your world. As it spreads and gets an ever firmer grip on  your race’s individual and collective consciousness, it grows into an  increasingly dominant force that slowly but surely absorbs more and more  of the remaining untruths, lies and deceptions of your world into  itself and transforms them into blessing and healing energies that flow  to wherever they are needed.

‘Your most urgent requirement for  the ascent of the spiritual mountain of earthly life are steadfastness  and perseverance. These characteristics are taught by Saturn, the  co-ruler with Uranus of Aquarius. Saturn represents the aspect of the  Divine stern schoolmaster. Teaching humankind the skills of  self-discipline and self-mastery over the drives and urges of their  lower earthly nature is the main task of its energies. They are the  keeper of the gate to the Aquarian Age. For every human being Saturn’s  role in the end changes from that of the teacher into the rewarder, who  bestows its finest gift upon anyone who freely and willingly submits  themselves to its demands and shows that it has learnt its lesson by  constantly practising the Saturnian skills.‘One  of Saturn’s most outstanding qualities is a natural ability to work  your way patiently and steadily, hand over hand and with the necessary  caution, towards a distant goal. Your whole world’s goal is to evolve  into a place where honesty and truth rule supreme, and all nations and  their people live together in peace and harmony. Saturn supplies you  with the perseverance and stamina it will take to make this dream a  reality on the Earth.

‘Because Saturn is also the planet of  Karma, many of you have brought their most ancient karmic debts with  them, in the hope of being able to redeem them. That is why so many of  you are struggling under this burden. But we are here to help; all you  have to do is ask. Nothing but keeping on keeping on is good enough for  any of you, irrespective of what events may still have to take place in  your world for the individual and collection making good of your karmic  debts. Some of them could have been incurred thousands of lifetimes ago  during the earliest stages of your earthly education. Their redemption  had to wait for the time when you had become sufficiently evolved and  therefore strong enough to cope with what your life was presenting to  you. If this applies to you, keep on keeping on, safe in the knowledge  that things are going to come right for you in the end. You will then be  able to see for yourself that every bit of your present efforts and  possibly sacrifices has been well worth making.

‘Experienced and  highly evolved souls for their final lifetime on the Earth choose a  pathway that is strongly under the influence of the Saturnian energies.  Their birthcharts reflects this. The result is a difficult one that is  strewn with the rocks and boulders of constant tests and trials that are  coming your way. When you are working your way through one after the  other, your earthly self finds it hard to accept that you yourself chose  this road. You ask yourself: ‘How could I?’ But it is the truth  nonetheless. This particular pathway was suggested to you by the wise  ones in charge of you in our world. You agreed because you then knew  that if you mastered such a lifetime, you would prove that you are ready  to be released from the lessons of earthly life and being released into  continuing your studies by exploring more advanced levels of life.

‘You  were unafraid because you knew that the Angels and other spirit guides  and helpers would be with you to show the way and that whenever things  turned out to be too difficult to cope on your own and you could do with  some help, all you had to do was ask for it. Unfortunately, your  earthly self was unaware of these things when it entered into its next  lifetime and it would take a long time until it became aware of them  again. That’s how it came about that you yourself chose Saturn as your  main teacher.

‘We have come to help you understand that this was  an exceedingly wise choice, as nobody enters into the Aquarian age’s  freedom from oppression and yokes of all kinds, especially religious  ones, without first having acquired Saturn’s sterling characteristics.  To assist you with this task, ever since our entry into the new age, God  and the Angels through the energies of Saturn and Uranus have been  working with steadily increasing strength to bring about the necessary  changes in the individual and collective consciousness of your world.  They are also providing a plentiful supply of the required courage and  strength.

‘The Age of Pisces by now lies well behind you. It has  been a time of lies and deceptions, violence and crime, warmongering and  unspeakable cruelty of human beings towards each other, especially in  the name of religion – not of God. That’s a concept the main religions  of your world fail to understand to this day. Everything that happened  has prepared your world for the new religion of the Age of Aquarius:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​‘Even  though this religion is based on Christianity’s Jesus legend, God’s  sacred wisdom and truth cannot to be found in its surface words, but has  always been hiding in the higher esoteric meanings behind them. What  you are looking at is not really a religion but an abiding faith that is  based on a deep inner knowing of the truth and a trust in the goodness  of life which is indestructible and cannot be harmed or destroyed, not  even shaken, by anyone or anything.’Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Programming The Subconscious Mind’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’

 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe
*
​ 






​ I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayer is heard
And someone in the great ‘out there’
Is listening to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

I don’t just believe, I know that
The darkest hour is just before the dawn.
I know this is true because 
The world around me acts like 
A mirror of what’s happening on the 
Inner levels, the spiritual background,
Of our earthly existence. 
I know that regardless of the many dark things 
That are still taking place in many places, 
A new day is dawning for each one of us 
And also our whole world. 

My consciousness has changed gear from 
The blind belief of the Piscean Age
To the state of knowing of the Aquarian Age.
There’s a world of difference between the two.
Now my faith and trust in the goodness of life
That’s been given to us is something 
That cannot be taken away of destroyed 
By anyone or anything any more.
Hallelujah! 

Jimmy Shirl &Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Believe’ 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’  

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *



 
​
 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Age Of Aquarius
*_






Awake from your slumber,
Arise from your sleep,
A new day is dawning,
For all those who weep.

For long enough human hearts and souls
Were trapped in the darkness of their beliefs.
Rejoice, because with each passing day,
The light of Truth is growing
More powerful in our world.
It absorbs ever more of the darkness
And transmutes it into blessing and healing
Energies for the whole of Creation.

So let’s do our share of building the city of
Humankind’s true saviour and redeemer
By bringing forth, each from deep within
Their own inner being,
The Christ spirit of goodness and kindness,
Honesty and truth.  
May their supreme rulership
Turn humankind’s tears into laughter,
Because true enlightenment now flows directly from the
Heartmind of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Into all human hearts and souls
That are open to receive it.

Dan Schutte & Robert J. Batastini
Adapted by Aquarius
For our time

​The  Age of Aquarius is with us now. The symbol of this sign is the water  bearer who holds a pot in his arms from which he seems to be pouring  water. Because of this it is hardly surprising that to this day there is  quite a bit of confusion about the nature of this sign. In spite of its  symbol and contrary to popular beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of  the Water signs. It is an Air sign and the water that flows from the  man’s vessel is not of the liquid kind. It is an allegory for the  cleansing and purifying effect of fresh spiritual knowledge and wisdom  that is constantly being poured from the highest levels of life into the  earthly consciousness of humankind, to enable us and our world to move  forward on the evolutionary spiral of life.

God’s great plan of  life is evolution and the purpose of every aspect of life is that it  should constantly expand in size and consciousness. The ever expanding  Universe bears witness to this. The way I understand Earth life is that  we are in it together, so we can help each other in many ways and  especially when it comes to finding healing for the soul wounds all our  lifetimes thus far have inflicted upon us. In this process each one of  us slowly but surely evolves from being a pupil into the role of a  teacher, and from being a wounded one into a healer, each in their own  right and unique way.

It stands to reason that in the course of  our long evolutionary journey through space and time the souls of all of  us have got hurt and badly wounded, over and over again. The memories  of the most traumatic experiences we had to endure in the course of our  long and comprehensive earthly education, with the passing of time have  buried themselves ever more deeply into the recesses of our  subconscious. Here they wait most patiently, sometimes many lifetimes,  until the moment has come when the soul’s earthly self begins to feel  the need to go in search of healing for the inner wounds that manifest  themselves as illnesses and afflictions in our physical bodies.

The  task of all budding healers and lightbringers is to work with and  release every part of the soul pain, which is the underlying true cause  of all physical disorders, with love and kindness, compassion and  forgiveness for ourselves as well as for those who shared these  experiences with us. Until healing has taken place, the memories of old  soul wounds are capable of causing many problems and disturbances in our  daily lives. To overcome and resolve them once and for all, there is  nothing for it but setting off on our own private healing journey of a  thousand miles, which for each one of us can only begin with one single  step.

To my mind, the equipment that is most urgently required on  this voyage is to develop the ability to look for a better  understanding of life towards the higher realities that lie behind it.  This alone can provide us with the spiritual wings that are necessary  when one wants to rise above many of the outdated and false beliefs and  concepts that to this day abound on our planet. The small earthly self’s  struggle is greatly alleviated, as soon as it begins to gaze beyond the  confines of its present existence and realises that the human race’s  Earth life is but a passing evolutionary phase that by now has almost  run its course.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of enlightenment  and spiritual freedom. It brings us the long awaited spiritual rebirth  of our race and our whole world. Ever more of us are discovering that  the answers to all our questions really do lie within, and that they are  given by the living God within, the inner teacher and guru. With that  it comes clear that the saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at  last in flesh appearing and that this is happening in a highly  surprising and much more beautiful way than anyone could ever have  envisaged in past ages, even in their wildest dreams. The saviour and  redeemer is none other than us. Each one of us has to do their share of  saving and redeeming ourselves and our world.

The deeper we move  into the new age and the months and years go by, it can be seen with  ever increasing clarity that this is no means merely some kind of a fad  or an airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the minds of the  participants of the hippy movement. The Age of Aquarius is a very real  evolutionary period in the spiritual development of humankind and  therefore deserves to be taken seriously, as it demands the fullest  attention from all of us, not only from those who are already interested  in their own spiritual progress and that of our whole world.

In  the Aquarian Age spiritual wisdom and truth is flowing ever more  strongly into all human hearts directly from the Source. The long  promised and awaited World Teacher is now coming to us in the most  miraculous and unexpected way, namely by being born in the heart of each  and every one of us. At long last it is coming clear that this teacher  is none other than the inner guru and wise one, the living God within,  everybody’s Highest Self, in whom we are all one. For a very long time  this part of our nature has been known as the small still voice of  conscience that constantly tries to tell us right from wrong and  communicates with us through the world of our feelings and intuition. As  the English poet Robert Browning, 1812-1889, once put it: ‘There is an  inmost centre in us all, where truth abides in fullness.’

When  all have become attuned to and are following the guidance of this, their  very own teacher, there will be peace in our world and there will no  longer be any need for religions. Having served the purpose they were  created for, they will gradually disappear from our world. Most of my  writings are concerned with how the monumental changes that are already  taking place and will continue to do so for a very long time to come,  are affecting us all. Helpful new perspectives on the different aspects  of life are gradually revealing themselves to us. If you study the  various parts of my life’s work that by now are available on the new and  the old Rays of Wisdom, you will soon be able to see this for yourself.

As  the collective consciousness of our race opens up, clear evidence is  emerging everywhere of an increasing awareness of the ‘facts of life’  about the reality of our true eternal nature. More and more of us are  grasping the concept that life is an absolute continuum and that in  truth there is no death, only transformations into different life  states. With this understanding the limited vision of Earth life as a  one-off thing dissolves and we realise that one cycle of life emerges  from and is born out of the previous one. All life is guided and  protected by God and the Angels and when the time for doing so has come,  old life-forms that have outlived their usefulness are removed by them.  Inexorably life moves forwards and upwards, and everything taking part  in it constantly evolves into ever more perfect and beautiful forms on  ever higher levels of existence.

Sun Scorpio Marie, Queen Consort  of Romania, 1875-1938 wrote towards the end of her life: ‘The God  within us! That’s what really counts … that fundamental something that  makes part of the ‘beyond’, which leads us upwards in spite of ourselves  … towards a light out of which we came and to which we surely return,  if we do not allow our spirits to go down in the mine! A light which  shines in our souls, a beacon signalling to us from somewhere beyond  this quarrelling, hating, doubting, betrayed and betraying, sad  suffering world.’ Later still, bravely tackling her twilight years, she  wrote: ‘It is not in vain that, on decline, so much is taken from us. It  is so as to prepare us for the end. To sow the seed of longing for  another life in our tired souls.’ From ‘Born To Rule’ by Julia Gelardi.

Spiritual  knowledge and its understanding is a living organism that grows and  evolves, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including  us and our world. That’s why over the ages religions and belief systems  of all kinds have come and gone, and none of those that to this day are  part of our world will remain with us forever. Because of the necessity  for evolution and development into ever higher forms of belief, the  teachings of the sacred texts of books like the Torah, the Bible or the  Koran, to name but three, were never intended to be treated as if they  had been set in concrete or chiselled into stone, for all eternity. They  were given to humankind, through various teachers over the ages, until  in due course each one would be replaced by more advanced beliefs and  their teaching methods .

Throughout the ages, new religions did  appear at certain predestined times to serve humankind, as our race by  then was ready to receive more of the Divine truth. As soon as one of  the old belief systems has lost its usefulness it is removed and  replaced by something else. A good one has to be capable of taking on  the role of a staff on which human souls can lean whilst on the Earth  plane. The sole purpose of a religion that is worthy of carrying that  name needs to be the wish to act as a ladder that invites and encourages  human souls to climb on by seeking to increase their own understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, wherever it may present itself. In my  view, any organisation that fails to fulfil this task in the long run is  doomed, as the Aquarian Age requires from all of us that we  re-establish our inner connection with the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, in whom everybody – without any exceptions –  has their origin and before whom we are all equals.

Independent  of which spiritual pathways any soul may ever have trodden during all of  its earthly sojourns, in the end each one of us is guided into the  realisation that no-one can really teach us anything. This is because in  the depths of our own being, everybody through their own inner  connection with God can gain access to every bit of knowledge that has  ever been gathered by anyone. On our return into this blessed state of  oneness the Universe presents us with many opportunities for  establishing from our own experiences that the answers to all our  questions really are known within, and that this is the only place where  each one will always be answered correctly and truthfully.

May  the knowledge we are now finding help us to become ever more aware of  the infinite power, wisdom and love that has brought us and our world  into being and will forever continue to support and keep us going. May  this understanding enable us to rise above the circumstances that at  times threaten to overwhelm Earth life with its sadness and unhappiness.  Reminding ourselves as often as necessary of the loving arms and hands  of the Divine behind everything and therefore also in us, helps us to  remain calm and to avoid being pulled here and there like fallen leaves  on the wind.

The more frequently we reach out to our Highest or  God Self, the more powerfully it can pull us onwards on our evolutionary  pathway and upwards towards Itself and Its light on the higher and  highest levels of existence. May our increasing awareness that in truth  they are part of us assist us with working our way through all the  bitter and joyful experience that may still be waiting for us on the  Earth, until every one of our karmic debts has been paid.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Enlightenment’
• ‘The Great Year and the Ages of Man’
• ‘The Coming World Teacher’  

From‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 - Part One

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
*_
​ _*




*_​ The beginning of this new part of the  Aquarian jottings is coming to you on Wednesday, 8th April 2020, the day  of the Full Moon in Libra, the zodiac’s peacemaking sign. A full Moon  takes place approx. every twenty-nine and a half days and each one is a  time it is possible to find enlightenment. Usually, it does not consist  of earth-shattering revelations. It’s far more likely that we find a  better understanding of situations that could have been puzzling us for a  very long time. If you have seen this article before, reading it again  is likely to be worth your while because this is its latest update. So  here we go:

What a long way you and your world have   already come. Rest assured that there is a great deal more in   preparation and all of it, for those who go about it the right way,   good. And because every birthday is in truth the end of a year and not   its beginning, this also applies when another year of your calendar has   come to its end. This means that the New Year 2019 was really the   beginning of the year 2020. Let’s take a look at what numerology can   reveal about what was then ahead of you. The 2 is ruled by the Moon, the   sign of Cancer and the Great Mother, the mothering, caring and   nurturing aspect of the Divine Trinity. And for the whole of the year   2019 the Mother has been providing you with the double strength of the   civilising, balancing and harmonising influence of Her energies of   wisdom and love.

2019 has been a period in which your world was ruled by the master   vibration 22 and this is true not only for that year but for the whole   of the decade ahead. And because 2 + 2 = 4 and the 4 is under the   rulership of Aquarius, it will also be much more strongly under the   influence of the energies of the Divine Waterbearer, the astrological   symbol of Aquarius. In support of humankind’s efforts, the civilising   and peace-loving influence of the feminine wisdom and love energies are   going to become more prominent and noticeable in both genders and that   throughout the whole of the decade. The strong presence of the Great   Mother’s caring and nurturing energies can be tapped into to assist you   with improving and healing your relationship first with yourself and   then with those around you. From there they can then be directed to flow   into the welfare of your planet and all lifeforms that are sharing it   with you. 

As the year 2020 is the beginning of 2021, the energies available to you   for the year ahead are going to be ruled by 2 + 2 +1 = 5. 2 = The  Moon,  ruler of Cancer, the nurturing and caring sign of the zodiac that   represents the Great Mother’s love and wisdom. 1 = The Sun, ruler of   Leo, representing the Great Father’s will and power. 5 = Mercury,   planetary ruler of Gemini, the sign of your siblings and the world   around you, as well as Virgo, the teaching, healing and harvest sign of   the zodiac. Its symbol is the Virgin who holds a sheaf of corn in her   arms. The energies of this sign have the power of bringing the spiritual   harvest down to the Earth. 

In Roman mythology Mercury was the winged messenger of the Gods. He   stole their sacred fire, i.e. their wisdom and knowledge and brought it   to the Earth to relieve the suffering of humankind and all lifeforms   that are sharing your planet. And that’s what Mercury is waiting to help   ever more of you to do. His efforts are supported by a double dose of   the Mother’s feminine love and wisdom, assisted by the masculine will   and power of the Father. Notice how He no longer dominates the earthly   scene but has moved quite naturally into the background of what is   happening. 

Anyone who tunes into the frequencies of the Angels and Me and whose   intention is to unselfishly work with our energies for the highest good   and the greatest joy of your whole world, together with us wields the   power of bringing all of you closer to the promised new golden age that   lies within your reach now. Avarice and greed will by then have gone   from your world and everybody merely takes what they need. The rest is   left for those who are walking behind and that’s why hunger and   starvation will no longer be known. Goodwill and peace, harmony and   happiness will be the supreme ruler of your world. Sickness and diseases   will have been overcome because all those taking part in earthly life   have learnt how to heal themselves, those around them and your world,   assisted by the healing miracles that could be performed by us through   these people. 

This is how the cells and atoms of their physical bodies are gradually   filling with so much light that this their vehicle for getting around on   Mother Earth slowly but surely is becoming more ethereal. The   vibrations of everyone who turns to us to request our guidance and   protection are speeding up. As their bodies grow lighter and brighter,   the same happens to your planet. Bodies that are filled with light no   longer need to perish, the way they used to do in times gone by. And   that’s how the notion of death and the fear of it with the passing of   time will fade away. You know that the Universal laws rule life   throughout the whole of Creation and that whatever you send into your   world and the rest of the Universe can do nothing but return to you. It   enables you to do only that which is good, right and beautiful so that   in due course nothing but more of the same can come back. This  knowledge  will gradually free your race and world from the fear of the  future and  the unknown. 

My beloved children of the Earth, as you will be able to see for   yourself by now, there really is no need for being downhearted. So be of   good cheer! For as long as you live in hope and with your whole being   trust the blessing and healing power of the Angels and Me, everything   will be well and in the end work out for the highest good and greatest   joy of you and your world. Because of the laws of love and evolution it   cannot be any other way. 
From ‘Easter And Other Festivals’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Two

The Rebirth Of Humankind’s Christ Nature
*_






​ I  am the voice of the Universal Christ, the Light of all lights and the  Sun of all suns. I am the only born Son/Daughter of the Divine Trinity  that consists of the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me. As pointed  out in the previous chapter, the beginning of the year 2020 on your  calendars really is the start of the year 2021. That’s why the energies  available to you for the whole of the year ahead are going to be ruled  by the numbers 2 + 2 +1 = 5. 2 = The Moon, planetary ruler of Cancer,  the nurturing and caring sign of the zodiac that represents the Great  Mother’s love and wisdom. 1 = The Sun, planetary ruler of Leo, the sign  dedicated to the will and power of the Great Father.

5 = Mercury,  planetary ruler of Gemini, the sign of your siblings and the world  around you, as well as Virgo, the teaching, healing and harvest sign of  the zodiac that, among many other things, is dedicated to the  development of the human ability for discernment and discrimination.  This ability is one of your most essential requirements at this  particular time because it helps you to tell the difference between lies  and the truth. Virgo’s astrological glyph is the Virgin who holds a  sheaf of corn in her arms. This is a symbol that Virgo’s energies have  the power of bringing the spiritual harvest down to the Earth. Mercury  was the winged messenger of the Gods of antiquity. He stole their fire,  i.e. their ideas, and brought them to earthly life to alleviate the  suffering of humankind, through teaching their wisdom so they could find  ways of healing themselves and those around them. The Fire element is  the Source’s way of manifesting its idea in your world through the Fire  signs Aries, Leo and Sagittarius. Aries, fire of the head. Leo, fire of  the heart. Sagittarius, fire of the spirit.

This new chapter of  ‘Looking At The Year 2020’ came into being in March/April 2020 during  the Coronavirus lockdown of the United Kingdom and also of many other  countries. Beloved children of the Earth, there really is no need for  any one of you to be unduly upset and worried by what is presently  happening in your world. As pointed out in the previous chapter, the  year 2020 is going to be a period during which major efforts will be  made for the healing of your whole world. It will come about as a close  co-operation of awakened ones in your world and the Angels and Me in its  spiritual background. We are going to be supported by countless groups  of spirit friends and helpers who will showing those who are able and  willing to receive and follow their intuitively received instructions  what kind of contribution they can make.

And that’s the wise  higher reason behind what the mass media of your world by now has hyped  into an outbreak of mass hysteria that by now has grown to pandemic  proportions. Although this is a train that’s being pushed from behind by  the vast resources of the pharmaceutical industry, rest assured that  their intentions will not succeed. In just a few days large parts of  your world will be celebrating the Easter festival. This year it falls  very late on the 12th April. To find out why this event each year does  not take place on a fixed date like Christmas, please take a look at the  relevant link at the end of this part of the Aquarian jottings.

Each  year the Easter date is decided by the first Full Moon of the Sun’s  transit through Aries, the sign of all beginnings. The celebration of  this festival takes place on the first Sunday after this event. Taking  place on 8th April, this Full Moon is going to be of particular  significance for the healing of your whole world. Every one of them is a  time for finding enlightenment, i.e. a better understanding of things  that may have been puzzling you for a long time. Watch out for the  revelations that will be coming everybody’s way around the time of the  forthcoming Full Moon. The date of this year’s Easter reveals that the  number 12 is going to be of particular importance. First let’s take a  closer look at the Full Moon on 8th April. 8 = Saturn, planetary ruler  of Capricorn, the sign in which humankind’s highest achievements have  every potential to manifest themselves.

April 4th month. 4 =  Uranus, together with Saturn, planetary ruler of the fixed Air sign  Aquarius. 8 + 4 = 12 = 1 + 2 = 3. 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo,  the Sun’s own sign, dedicated to the Great Father of all life. 2 = the  Moon, ruler of Cancer, the nurturing and caring sign of the zodiac,  dedicated to the Great Mother. 3 = Jupiter, the vast and expansive  benevolent planetary ruler of the mutable Fire sign Sagittarius that’s  dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties.  Its main negative characteristic is gullibility which you learn to  harness with the help of the logical, rational and realistic  capabilities of humankind’s earthly minds. Gemini, the polar opposite of  Sagittarius, is the sign dedicated to their development. When learning  how to handle the extreme character manifestations that are present in  every two signs that are in polar opposition in the zodiac, you will  find their point of balance halfway between them. Aware of this, wise  ones always aim for the golden middle way.

Easter taking place on  the 12th April strengthens the total beneficial influence that the  planetary energies of the number twelve are going to radiate into your  world. They will be supporting everybody’s healing work on themselves,  those around you and your whole world. Do not allow anybody to stop you  from joining them. You have nothing to fear and everything to gain, for  the Angels and I are with you, all the way. We shall never leave you.  Know that your world consists of two streams of consciousness, a light  and a dark one. And each time another one of you makes an effort to feed  good, kind and loving thoughts into the positive and constructive  stream of life, it expands and becomes more powerful. Every small effort  is valuable and counts.

The more of you join this movement, the  more the light energies of goodness, kindness and friendliness in your  world increases. That enables them to absorb the dark and destructive  energies that humankind’s fears and anxieties have for a long time been  pumping into the other stream. They have served the purpose for which  they came into being and that was keeping you away from experiences for  which you were unready. In times gone by this first and foremost  included the truth about My nature and your own. Since your world’s  entry into the Aquarian age, the need for shedding any kind of ballast  that’s stored in the individual and collective memories of your soul  that is and keeping you from making the progress on the evolutionary  spiral which is rightfully yours. Being no longer of any use and value  to you, my beloved children of the Earth, they need to be shed.
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Three

Cleansing Humankind’s Soul Memories
*_
_*




*_
​The  evolutionary journey takes every human being, without exception, from  its lowest point forwards and upwards until on the highest level of your  development you have been reborn into the conscious awareness of your  oneness with Me and all life. Reaching this level is everybody’s  birthright that nothing and nobody will ever be able to take from you.  It is a journey that of necessity starts with spending many lifetimes as  a physical being on the material plane. The Age of Aquarius is the age  of truth. And increasing numbers of you by now are waking up to the  knowledge that I am as much part of you as you are of Me and that every  one of you is a young God in the making, who is presently serving their  apprenticeship on the earthly plane of life.

The old religions  were purposely designed by the Angels and Me for keeping humankind away  from this knowledge. Through this they turned into useful instruments  for familiarising your world with the lower nature’s lowest and meanest  drives and urges that represent the crude and unevolved state of every  human being’s nature. Even though many have problems accepting that this  is true, they are also Mine. The expressions of these characteristics  are passing developmental phases that eventually have to be overcome by  every one of you and shed, once and for all. You need to nail them to  the cross of your earthly existence because that enables your spiritual  higher God or Christ nature to come to the fore and save and redeem its  earthly counterpart. You alone can do this for yourself and regardless  of what anyone may promise you, no-one will come and wave some kind of a  magic wand to make it happen. And that’s the higher esoteric meaning  that has always been hiding behind the surface words of the Jesus  legend.

Leaving behind all your fears, especially those of death,  the future and the unknown, is the most vital step on the healing  journey of every human being which, like any other journey, starts with  one single step. First and foremost you need to become aware that the  essence of your being is spirit/soul. Being part of God, like your  Creator they are eternal and immortal and will never die. The high and  holy destiny of evolving into a Christed one, each in their own right,  is in store for all of you at the end of your earthly education. When  earthly life has nothing left to teach you, your energies will be right  for moving on to continuing your studies on the next higher level of My  realm, the spirit world. When your time of attending the earthly school  of life draws to its natural conclusion, your energies will be right for  making a valuable contribution to the greatest miracle of all times and  that is the spiritual rebirth of humankind, the whole of your world and  everything that shares it with you.

The whole of the decade that  started on 1st January 2019 – the beginning of the 2020 period that  will end on 31st December 2028 – is under the influence of the Master  number 22. During this time increasing numbers of you, hand in hand with  the Angels and Me, freely and willingly will turn towards the pathway  of bringing forth the characteristics of their higher God or Christ  nature. Mastership of your lower nature can only come about when you  surrender its drives and urges to your Christ nature. This comes about  when you follow the instructions you receive intuitively from the wise  one or living God within, i.e. the Angels and Me. To enable ever more of  you to walk this road is the wise higher reason why, at the beginning  of the year 2019 there was a serious outbreak of the Coronavirus in  China and why this threat has taken on pandemic proportions.

The  whole of this event is a signal from the Angels and Me that the progress  of humankind’s spiritual rebirth can no longer be delayed. That’s why  ever more of you are waking up from their spiritual slumber and are  becoming aware that: a) on the inner level there is no separation  between anything; b) the whole of your world with the inhabitants of all  Mother Earth’s kingdoms is one single unit in which everything  influences everything else; c) on the inner level the whole of the  planet that is at present your home is but one small village in the  vastness of My Creation.

Your world consists of two streams of  consciousness, a light and a dark one. The former is fed by good, kind  and loving thoughts, words and deeds. This stream’s energies are  constantly moving every one of you and your whole world with all its  other inhabitants forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. That  which is still dark and destructive in humankind’s nature and your  environment is its crude and unevolved aspect that supports and feeds  into the dark stream. In particular this applies to the fears and  anxieties that are trying to hold you and your world back in the past,  to experience over and again that which has already been dealt with.  Because you are ready to move on, this part is merely waiting to be  discarded and left behind. Wise ones take care that this does not happen  to them. They know that it is in everybody’s own hands to decide which  stream they wish to feed and in which direction they wish their destiny  to move. Their knowledge helps them to react in positive and  constructive ways to everything that comes their way.

Whatever  you do, try to bear in mind that nothing in your world or everywhere  else in the whole of Creation happens perchance, is an accident or a  coincidence. And nothing takes place against the will and wishes of the  Angels around My throne and Me or is beyond our reach. That is  impossible for the simple reason that we are part of everything just the  same as it is part of us. We are the eye that never sleeps, observes  and therefore has knowledge of everything that exists in your world and  anywhere else. My justice is perfect and there are no errors because it  is based on My Universal laws. They ensure that whatever one of you  sends into your world in due course returns to them and that in somewhat  strengthened form. Every human being potentially is a healer and  lightbringer, saviour and redeemer not only of themselves but the whole  of humankind. This is because your race’s karmic load is reduced by  those whose suffering restores the balance of their spiritual account by  pays off their karmic debts.

Nothing comes to your world as some  kind of punishment. Everything is the harvest of the seeds that were  planted, by each one of you individually as well as collectively, in the  course of countless numbers of lifetimes. Some of them took place a  long, long time ago. Everything that happens contains some kind of a  lesson for those involved. It’s up to each individual to work out what  the experience can teach them and how they wish to react to the arising  circumstances. The way you do at any given moment reveals to the wise  ones of the spirit realm, who are in charge of you and your world, the  true level of your spiritual development.
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Four

Easter 2020

Humankind Rising From Its Tomb
*_
_*




*_​Never  forget that spirit/soul are the essence of every human being and  because they are part of God, they are eternal and immortal the same as  God. They cannot be hurt, harmed or destroyed by anything. That’s why  there really is no death, merely a moving on to a different dimension of  life each time one of you leaves their physical body behind. The ever  more widely spreading realisation of these things is going to be of  great significance at the time of Easter 2020. In truth this festival  celebrates the rebirth of all life, which in the Northern part of your  world takes place each year when the Sun in the sky above you enters  Aries. That is the point of new beginnings and the uprushing fountain  that renews all manifestations of life.

Christianity’s beliefs  are based on the legend of the Master Jesus who is believed to have died  on the cross, humankind’s oldest symbol of its earthly existence.  According to the legend the Master’s mortal remains were then placed in a  tomb for three days and nights. This is a metaphorical description of  every human being’s higher God or Christ nature, the part of your being  that is buried in the tomb of its ignorance of God’s true nature and its  own, and that is the root of all humankind’s fears and anxieties.  Everyone’s God part has to remain in this tomb for an unspecified time  because you can only be released when your higher God of Christ nature  wakes from its slumbering state. The number 3 represents this state. It  is ruled by Jupiter, the planetary ruler of Sagittarius, the sign  dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties.

As  soon as you ask the Angels and Me to assist you with releasing you from  the tomb of your false beliefs, you are nailing them to the cross of  your earthly existence and through the knowledge that we are bringing  you intuitively, with the passing of time they are bleeding to death.  This process continues until your Christ nature has risen sufficiently  to take over its earthly counterpart completely.

Each one of you  can only release themselves from the tomb of their false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions. The main ones are waiting to be replaced  with the following truths: a) Earthly life is not your true reality.  It’s merely a passing phase that temporarily removes you from your true  home, My realm, the spirit world. b) You are not snuffed out like a  candle at the end of your present lifetime. Your spirit/soul is the  essence of your being that takes the hand of the Angel of Death who  takes you home. c) You are never alone on the earthly plane with no-one  to turn to in your struggles of coping with it. The Angels and I are  always with you. We have never left any one of you and are always  guiding and protecting you. A high and holy destiny awaits every human  being and we shall forever be showing the way. As you can see, there  really is no need for anyone to be afraid of the future.

d) None  of the religions of your world is literally true. The Angels and I have  always communicated in symbolisms and metaphors, parables and allegories  through them. The higher esoteric truths of our messages to this day  are hiding behind their surface words. It’s up to each one of you to  work out what we are trying to tell you. To find your own truth, it’s  essential that you pay attention to your inner guidance, the wise one or  living God within, how it reacts through the world of your feelings to  each one of the above statements. It will be helpful that this Easter  there will be no church services to obstruct and hinder the higher  aspects of humankind’s nature to rise from the tomb of the false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions with which the old religions of  your world have been feeding you for long enough.

The time has  come for the human God or Christ nature to reveal itself through the  general goodness and kindness of people towards each other and the  helping hands that are reaching out for those in need of it during the  present healing crisis of your world. There is also an increasing  goodwill for all other manifestations of life that are sharing your  world. The awakening of their Christ nature is making people friendlier  and more open and compassionate for anyone’s suffering. Those who are  responding to current situation in this way are already making your  world into a better and more peaceful place simply by bringing forth,  each from deep within their own being, the characteristics of their  Christ nature. In many cases without being aware of what they are doing,  many now willingly follow the intuitively received advice of their  inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, to be kinder and more  loving. Through sending only that which is good, right and beautiful  into your world, ultimately the power is in everybody’s own hands to  ensure that the Universal laws in due course can return nothing but  manifestations of your own kindness and goodness.

The deeper you  move into the Aquarian age, the more everybody will be able to see for  themselves how honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity are taking over  as its supreme rulers. The times of lies and deception, corruption and  taking advantage of each other, exploitation and slavery, especially of  the religious kind, are now in the process of being left behind. Having  served the purpose for which they once came into being, namely teaching  you and your world the value of the noble characteristics of humankind’s  higher Christ or God nature, there will be no need for them to ever  return. Through first giving you something for a certain length of time,  then withdrawing it and eventually returning it to you the infinite  love and wisdom of the Great Mother and the will and power of the Father  have always been teaching your world the value of everything that  exists in it.

And if you are dreaming of a new Earth as a more  pleasant and peaceful place, where people live together in peace and  harmony, helping and supporting instead of dominating and exploiting  each other, there is only one thing you need to do. To create this  heavenly state bring forth, from deep within your own inner being, the  qualities of your very own higher Christ nature. Do this in every one of  your daily encounters and don’t allow yourself to be sidetracked from  this pathway by anything. You cannot go wrong if you focus your whole  being on bringing the Heavens, i.e. the manifestations of your Christ  nature, onto the Earth. Every idea that has ever appeared in your world  had its origin in the Great Universal mind. All truly great ideas are  simple and what’s required from you is based on the simplest and  therefore the best idea of them all.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer’
•    ‘Good Thoughts’
•    ‘The Easter Full Moon’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Our Earthly Existence’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross We Bear’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Studies In Mastership’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Six

The True Christ Is Risen
*_
_*



*_

O Divine Trinity,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ,
We give You thanks and praise You for the glory of
Your infinite love and wisdom
That has allowed the fears and anxieties of our world
Over a new type of Coronavirus to develop into
An unprecedented outbreak of mass hysteria
That by now has reached pandemic proportions.

Your true nature and ours is love
And it’s not in the nature of love to send us,
Your beloved children of the Earth,
Anything as a punishment.
You did not bring the present situation about.
We ourselves created it because
Whatever happens in our world
Comes about in that way.
Individually and collectively,
We are its creators.
Yet, whatever happens is meant
To teach us some kind of a lesson
Which in the end helps us to bring forth,
Each from deep within their own innermost being,
The best, the highest and noblest qualities
Of their God or Christ nature.

Thank you for Your infinite wisdom
And all-embracing love that at Easter 2020,
In mysterious ways that for earthly minds
Are hard to fathom,
Is bringing us the rebirth and resurrection
Of humankind’s higher God or Christ nature.
We praise You for the glory that the one and only
True saviour and redeemer of ourselves,
The whole of humankind and our world
Is at last rising from its tomb of being unaware
Of Your true nature and ours,
And the special relationship every human being
Has always had and forever will have with You.

The belief that every word of the religious
Teachings of our world are literally true
Have for long enough kept our race
Trapped in the darkness of ignorance.
It stopped us from discovering that every one of
The legends that from time to time appeared in our world,
Contained a different kind of symbolisms for
The higher God or Christ nature that is
The most essential part of every human being.
This is particularly true for the tale of the Master Jesus.
He never was a historic figure who once walked in our midst.

The wise higher reason for the present situation is to stop us
For a while from running after material possessions,
Come to our senses and realise what
Humankind’s earthly existence truly is about.
It creates breathing space for our whole world to realise
That life owes us nothing and that we owe the Universe
For the gift of life and everything it contains;
Giving us time to reflect on what truly matters in our lives;
Drawing our attention to the importance of
The companionship of human and angelic beings alike;
Becoming aware that even if the whole of humankind
Were to disappear from earthly life, *
Such a mass exodus from our world into the spirit realm,
Would not really be a disaster because
Every one of us would be taken care of by the
Wise ones in the spiritual background of our earthly existence
Who are in charge of us and our world.

After all, the spirit world is humankind’s true home
And the essence of every one of us is spirit/soul.
They are part of God and therefore like God,
Eternal and immortal and therefore will never die.
When one views earthly life from this perspective,
It’s not hard to see that in truth there is no death,
Merely a moving on to a different dimension of life
Each time one of us leaves their physical body behind.

The present break in the activities of our world
Is helping ever more of us to come to wake up
To what earthly life truly is about and
What kind of purpose it serves and that’s certainly
Is not the accumulation of all kinds of material wealth.
Like everything else on the Earth,
Possessing them is but a passing phase and,
Even if for some of us it lasts a hundred years or more,
But a fleeting temporary experience.
The only thing that’s of true and lasting value
For all of us is the progress we make
On our personal evolutionary journey and what
We learn along the pathway of our earthly lifetimes.
That’s the only thing we can take with us.
It will forever be ours and nobody would ever dream
Of taking it from us.

The only true values are eternal ones and they consist of
Conducting our lives with honesty and truth,
Loyalty and integrity, kindness and goodwill to all.
We are here to learn how to bring forth,
Each from deep within their own being,
These characteristics of our God or Christ nature.
That IS humankind’s rebirth into its
True and eternal higher nature.
The beliefs of the old religions served
The purpose of separating us from each other and
Turning us against our siblings in the
Great family of humankind for long enough.

It was necessary because everyone needed to learn,
Each through their own experiences,
What happens to our world under the rulership
Of an all-male Godhead and the masculine aspect of
Our collective nature is deprived
Of the balancing and civilising influence of
The Great Mother’s wisdom and love, the feminine.
Under their influence
The beliefs of the old religions are dying
On the cross of humankind’s earthly existence.
The Mother’s wisdom and love are
Bringing us the freedom of the Aquarian age
That consists of a deep inner knowing of the truth.

This sets us free to believe what our heart tells us is true,
Namely that there is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

We welcome the true Christ’s
Goodness and kindness, tolerance and patience,
Love of truth and honesty, loyalty and integrity
That under the influence of the present crisis
Is coming alive in ever more human hearts.
And that is the only one who can truly
Save and redeem each one of us,
The whole of humankind and our world.
The old spirit that once ruled our world is dead,
Long live the new one!

Amen

​*  My inner guidance wants me to tell you that this is not part of God’s  plan for us and our world. The matter will resolve itself in quite a  surprising way and that quite soon. That’s all I am allowed to tell you.  And the more of us respond to the present wake-up call of the Highest  Forces of life, the more easily they will be able to bring it about.
 From ‘Easter And Other Festivals’  

* * *
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Five

The  Suffering Of Your World
*_






​ The following is the essence of a  message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached my  during the Coronavirus outbreak at the end of March 2020: ‘Let your  hearts and minds be filled with compassion and sympathy for those who  are suffering. Never turn away from any of it but from the depths of  your innermost being and oneness with God and the Angels on the highest  levels of life bring forth nothing but light. Do all you can to  alleviate any kind of suffering in your world and remember that at all  times, even though they are invisible to earthly eyes on the outer plane  of life, God and the Angels have always been with you. They are as much  part of you as you are of them and at all times they are doing their  best to apply their special kind of healing balm to everything that  happens in your world. 

‘This is particularly true during the present outbreak of mass hysteria.  Remind yourselves frequently that on the earthly plane of life most  people can only ever see one side of any event that is taking place.  Alas, that’s how the majority of people so far perceive them. The task  of us, your spirit friend and helpers, is to bring the light of a better  understanding to your world through those whose frequencies are tuned  into ours. Today we have come to reveal the other side of Coronavirus  picture in the hope that this will strengthen humankind’s faith and  trust in the goodness of the life that has been given to you through the  Great Father’s infinite and unlimited power and the Great Mother’s  wisdom and love. Both of them together are manifesting themselves in any  kind of suffering that exists in your world.

‘Every one of you is a co-creator with God and the more you think light  and project nothing but good, kind and loving thoughts into your world,  you can be sure that hand in hand with God and the Angels you are making  a valuable contribution towards creating a more beautiful and peaceful  humankind and world. If you direct such thoughts to those around you and  are guided by nothing but the law of love in the face of anything that  takes place in your world, you will soon be able to witness how  everything smoothes itself out. You will see for yourself that much good  really can come from what initially looked like a frightening and  overwhelming experience and that as a result, everything in your world  functions more peacefully and harmoniously in the end. 

‘Every one of you will eventually be able to notice how God’s main laws  of life of love and evolution are constantly trying to bring about  improvements through better understanding of the spiritual background of  your world and its importance. The Divine love is the greatest power of  all and it has at heart nothing but the best for every one of its  offspring, including God’s children of the Earth and its world. Loving  that way brings inner peace and happiness to those who tune the  receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind into the frequencies  of the Highest and freely and willingly follow the intuitively received  instructions of their inner guidance, the wise one or living God within,  through which God and the Angels have always tried to communicate with  your humankind. It is the small still voice of conscience that people  for a long time have ignored to their detriment.

‘The deeper you move into the Aquarian age, the more of you are becoming  aware that the life story of the Master Jesus is not literally true. It  is a legend and the Master represents the Divine spark of the Great  Light of the Universal Christ Spirit, the Light of all lights and the  Sun of all suns who is all love. The spark at first is but a tiny fire  of God’s all-encompassing love, which in this form is placed in the  heart of every human being at the beginning of its earthly education. It  is waiting to be woken by the Great Light of its Creator from its  slumbering state, so it can begin to grow. The Universal Christ is the  only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. The power  of the Divine Trinity’s love is constantly drawing all lifeforms  throughout the whole of Creation, including Mother Earth and everything  that dwells upon her, into its loving embrace.’

‘The life story of Jesus is a picture book illustration of how every one  of you eventually wishes to conduct their life in simple, pure and holy  ways. The legend was inspired by God and the Angels as an illustration  of how every human being, towards the end of their earthly education,  needs to conduct their life as a loving sacrifice and of service.  However, at the same time it is necessary to behave in a determined,  stern and strong manner. Love does not mean always being soft and easy  going. There are times when a situation has to be grasped with courage  and determination, when you have to trust the Great White Spirit, the  living God within you, to show you intuitively how to handle a  situation. That’s how spiritual gifts are developed and through applying  them whenever possible, with the passing of time you evolve into a  healer and lightbringer, a Christed one in your own right. 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan – Part One
*_
_*The New Earth – Where Are We Going?
*_
_*




*_
 _*A Message Of Hope
*_
‘For I know what I have planned for you,’ says the Lord.
‘I have plans to prosper you, not to harm you.
I have plans to give you a future filled with hope.’

Jeremiah 29:11

​Now  I would like to share with you the essence of a New Year’s message from  the White Eagle group of guides. It was first given during the darkest  hours our world had ever experienced and reached me as a newsflash from  the Australian White Eagle Lodge for the New Year 2011. For the event of  the Christ Moon 20.6.2016 and again during the Coronavirus outbreak at  Easter 2020 it has been updated by me, Aquarius.

‘As many of you  know by now, all life and lifeforms on the Earth plane are constantly  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And we  are today coming to bring you new hope through hearing that Mother Earth  is evolving into a planet of light. In due course she will be a Sun in  her own right and a place of healing and peace. Pay no attention to the  young and inexperienced souls among the scientists of your world who are  still unaware of their own true nature. Being as yet unfamiliar with  the fact that earthly life has its origin in a spiritual background,  they are unable to appreciate what this means for all Earth’s lifeforms.  If you told them that without this backdrop nothing would ever happen  in earthly life, there would be no earthly life, no you, no me and no  scientists, spiritually awakened as well as slumbering ones.

‘All  unawakened souls, because of their lack of understanding, are likely to  believe the scientists who state that in due course life on the Earth  will no longer be possible and that every lifeform will become extinct,  including humankind. We, your friends and helpers from the spirit world,  are telling you that this is most decidedly not so. The kind of fate  these people are predicting awaits some planets where there are no souls  who have been provided by our Creator with the capacity of responding  to the power and light of the Universal Christ, the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

‘However,  this is by no means what awaits all celestial bodies. It has always been  part of the Great Architect’s plan of life for the Earth that this  planet should be a place of learning for humankind. It is a very special  school in which every soul has to grow through learning from its own  experiences of life as a physical being. Those who at any given time are  taking part in the lessons of this environment are – for a long time  without being aware of it – assisting their temporary home planet with  its evolutionary process. An awakened one to us, by the way, is someone  who has become aware that they are a spirit and soul who is presently  spending one of its many lifetimes in physicality and therefore is much  more than a mere physical being.

‘Some of you no doubt will be  wondering about God’s plan and whether there ever was one. The Book of  Jeremiah 29:11 mentions it: ‘For I know the plans I have for you,’  declares the Lord. They are plans to prosper you and not to harm you, to  give you hope and a future.’ The Book of Jeremiah is the second of the  Latter Prophets in the Hebrew Bible and the second of the Prophets in  the Christian Old Testament. The superscription at chapter 1:1–3  identifies this book as ‘the words of Jeremiah son of Hilkiah’. This  places the prophet historically from the reforms of king Josiah in 627  BC through to the assassination of the Babylonian-appointed governor of  Judah in 582. Of all the prophets, Jeremiah comes across to your time  most clearly as a human being who tells his scribe Baruch about his role  as a servant of God who does not have a great deal of good news for the  followers of their religion.

‘It has taken a long time from the  appearance of the Book of Jeremiah until now to disclose some more  details of the plane to you, the way we are doing here. Your hearts are  sure to prefer the new knowledge we are bringing. If you have learnt to  listen to it, it will confirm that it is wisdom straight from the great  Universal heart that this time reaches you unadulterated by  misunderstandings and misinterpretations. In times gone by some of them  were made purposely and others inadvertently, for example when sacred  texts were translated from one language into another.

‘The words  of wisdom we are bringing have not, the way things of this nature were  handled in times gone by, been used and abused for the manipulation of  the masses to fill their hearts and souls with the fear of God. Make no  mistake about it, this too has been part of the plan because in due  course having been deceived and misled by much of the scriptures of past  ages would in due course teach you to value and appreciate the truth of  which your heart, the seat of truth, says: ‘Yes, this is true!’

‘The  Angels around the throne of God, also known as the Angels of the Christ  circle, and all ranks below them in the angelic hierarchy are the  executors of the plan, who ensure that it unfolds the way it should.  From the moment of its creation the plan decreed that at a certain point  in humankind’s development a grand spiritual awakening should take  place. Your race’s superconscious faculties would then slowly begin to  open up. Nothing can happen in earthly life, or anywhere else in the  whole of Creation, until the energies are right. The plan provides that  this event would come about towards the end of humankind’s earthly  lessons.

‘By that time some of you would have learnt to use the  stars and planetary constellations of your solar system as signs and  signals from the Universe to humankind. These souls would be able to  interpret that which is written in the stars, as to when major  developments of your world are taking place that assist your planet with  moving forwards and upwards on the spiral of life. Good examples of  this are the chapters ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’, Pluto In Capricorn and the  whole Christ Moon file of Aquarius’ writings. For details please go to  the links at the end of this chapter.

‘All earthly selves, when  they are reaching their very own time of stirring from their spiritual  slumbers, begin to respond to the energies that are constantly flowing  from the highest levels into all Earth’s lifeforms. When you follow the  pull of your higher nature at last, the characteristics of your Christ  nature start to move into the foreground of your consciousness and  appear desirable to you. Bringing them forth speeds up your evolutionary  progress considerably. With this the pull home into your true nature  and the conscious awareness of your oneness with God grows ever more  powerful in you.

‘At a certain point in their development even  the last and slowest one of you is destined to open up and begin to  respond to the Universal Christ’s radiation. This is the true Christ,  the Creator of all life. Each one of you contains at least a spark of  its Divine parents and so inherits every one of their characteristics.  At first the spark is but a minute light in the individual and  collective consciousness of your world. Through the awakening into the  consciousness of God’s true nature and your own a small still flame of  love begins to light up your heart. Your ever increasing consciousness  eventually turns it into a blazing fire of love and light, wisdom and  truth that unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father  Sun. Every last remnant of the dross and darkness of your earthly  nature is consumed by the flames.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Christ Moon’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan – Part Two

*_​ _*Revealing The Plan
*_
_*




*_
​ This the continuation of yesterday's  message of the White Eagle group of spirit guides: ‘The great plan  provides that with the passing of time ever more of you will become  aware of their real nature again. The human thinking and behaviour  patterns in earthly life show us at any given moment how close any one  of you is to being called a true son/daughter of the Highest. As the  influence of the positive and constructive energies of your whole world  increase, the negative and destructive ones decrease in direct  proportion. The more of you learn how to work hand in hand with God, the  Angels and us, the more powerful the energies created become.  Eventually they will be so strong that they are pulling the rest of  humankind along. In this way each one of you will assist Mother Earth  until her transformation into a planet of healing and peace is complete.  It will happen just as our Creator’s mind envisaged it when the great  plan was conceived.

‘It has always been God’s will that with the passing of time the plan  should be revealed to humankind, one small step after another. Our  appearance in your midst is part of this disclosure and it’s for wise  reasons that it is coming to you in the approach to the Christ Moon on  20th June 2016. The twentieth day of every month is under the rulership  of Cancer and the Moon. Cancer is the caring and nurturing mothering  principle of life. The sign and its ruler, the Moon, represent the  wisdom and love of the Great Mother, who cares for and nurtures all  lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation. The Earth is one of Her  manifestations and so is every female creature in our world. On this  special day in the year 2016 the Great Mother is calling out to all Her  children of the Earth to rise and come to the help of Mother Earth, to  do everything that is within their power to assist her transformation  and healing. She asks us to ease our planet’s burden by living modestly,  refusing to over-consume and recycling as much as possible. 

‘Throughout the ages, for a long time almost imperceptibly the response  of your race’s consciousness to the energies of the Universal Christ’s  has slowly been increasing, speeding up the vibrations of every aspect  of earthly life. Like a child that is quickening in its mother’s womb,  your planet and all its lifeforms have always been moving towards the  Earth’s transformation into a Sun. We, the forces at work in the  background of life, have always been working on spiritualising and  etherealising Earth’s outer crust. Eventually it will be transformed  into matter that is of a much finer substance and higher vibration than  it has ever been before. When this process is complete, it will be  impossible for souls whose vibrations are incompatible with the Earth’s  to return to her in future lifetimes. These souls will be reincarnating  onto one of the younger planets, to assist it with is spiritual  development. You can find out more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter.

‘More highly evolved souls follow their inner guidance and listen to  their hearts when it comes to finding out what is right or wrong for  them at any given moment. Because they patiently and willingly accept  what the Universal forces are presenting to them, their vibrations  constantly improve, growing more refined and stronger. Life in general  is made considerably easier when you know that the Universal laws of  balance and compensation ensure that everything always turns out well in  the end, no matter how dire things may look on the surface of things.  These laws are responsible for turning all evils of your individual and  collective Karma of all lifetimes into vast amounts of good that will  come to you and your planet in due course. 

‘None of these good things can be brought about without the help and the  will of God, never by human beings on their own. To paraphrase the  Jesus legend: ‘On my own I am nothing and can do nothing. It’s the  Father/Mother who does all the work.’ It has been said that hand in hand  with God, the Angels and us all things are possible and mountains of  false beliefs can be moved and changed into peaks of new hope, faith and  trust. This is true and another important point to be born in mind is  that the more you work with us on the healing of your world, the more  you absorb of our energies. This gradually cleanses, purifies and  refines the cells and atoms of every aspect of your being so much that  eventually every trace of your lower earthly self’s emanations have been  eradicated. 

‘This is how in the fullness of time every last remnant of the darkness  of your whole world will have been absorbed into the light of the  Highest. Through everyone’s own efforts ever more of the darkness of  your world will gradually be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and  healing energies for all life, making Mother Earth into a planet of  healing and peace. And that’s how every human soul will eventually  evolve into a Christed one in their own right, a saviour and redeemer of  your whole world. 

‘The most essential ingredient of the greater freedom of the Aquarian  Age is the ability to believe and follow what your heart says is true.  New knowledge is at present flowing with increasing abundance into your  world. The hearts of those who are aware of their true nature prefer the  wisdom they are receiving in this way to that which is written in  ancient tomes. Although to this day some of the most learned people of  your world insist that every word these books contain is true and should  be understood literally, ask your heart. It will not hesitate to tell  you: ‘Look for the esoteric meaning behind the surface words. They alone  are true. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
​ 
 From ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan – Part Three 

*_​ _*Earthly Life Now
*_
_*




*_
​ This is the continuation of a message from the White Eagle Group of spirit guides of the past two days: ‘Do not worry unduly about the present  state of your world. We assure you that everything that to this day is  happening is an essential part of its cleansing and purifying process.  For quite some time by now this has slowly but surely been lifting  humankind onto a higher level of spiritual consciousness. The wise ones  in your midst appreciate that nothing is ever wasted in life and that  every experience is somehow of value. That’s why they do not begrudge  anything but give thanks and praise to the Highest for the gift of their  life and the continuation of their learning and growing on Mother  Earth. Even if some of their personal lessons and those of your world  are painful and long drawn out, they are comforted by the thought that  everything that once happened and does to this is essential for the  fulfilment of God’s great evolutionary plan, or it simply would not be  there. 

‘This plan has its origin in the wisdom and love of our Creator’s heart.  And we are doing all we can to provide you with the courage and  strength you need for never giving up on your predestined and  self-chosen pathway. No matter how difficult the tests and trials that  are still obstructing you at times, be steadfast and keep on keeping on.  Should some of your lessons be particularly traumatic and hard to bear,  ease the burden of the cross of your earthly existence with the  knowledge that you are redeeming some of your most ancient karmic debts.  By patiently enduring whatever comes your way, you are quite literally  nailing the false beliefs and perceptions of your small self to the  cross of your earthly existence. Do not perceive this cross as a torture  instrument, for in truth it is a ladder that helps you rise above  earthly concerns and opens the gateway for reaching and becoming one  with your God Self, so it can take over your whole being. 

‘When in this manner the balance of your spiritual bankbook has at last  been restored, you are ready to serve the Angels and Masters from the  highest realms. As soon your vibrations are right, they can use you as  their channel of communication and it will not take long until you have  turned into one of their bringers of new hope. This hope will be solidly  based on an improved understanding of the spiritual background of life  and its processes. The Great White Eagle is a symbol of the Divine  wisdom and truth, which the inner teacher will eventually bring  intuitively to all human souls. On its wings, hand in hand with God and  the Angels, sufficiently awakened ones are provided with the power to  lift all humankind into the blessing and healing rays of the Christ  Star. 

‘In the fullness of time, even the last one of you is going to grow a  pair of these wings. They too will then be able to lift themselves,  those around them and their whole world high above the limited horizons  of earthly perception into the realms of humankind’s true nature, origin  and home. As a pioneer of the Aquarian Age, you do well to when you  show your faith and trust in our Creator’s plan by looking forward with  hope and confidence to the future, your own and that of your world, not  only for the coming year but forever. 

‘May you all be comforted by the thought that many wonderful things are  in store for you. At the end of your present lifetime, you will first go  for a well-earned period of rest and recuperation after the stresses  and strains of earthly life in the world of light, your true home. This  time you will be leaving your present existence without fear and in full  consciousness of where you are going. Can you imagine what that will be  like and how you will feel when instead you enter into your new life  with joy in your heart? Because you know what awaits you, for you it  will no longer feel as if you were passing from a darkened room into a  place in the Sun. Our work much easier when someone is glad to join  their loved ones, who went before them, in the radiance of the spirit  world. Together you will be absorbing ever more of the essence of this  dimension of life, safe in  the knowledge that there really is no death,  only progress and growth. 

‘The life force is moving all of you and your world ever forwards and  upwards on your way back into the oneness with the Source of all life,  the Great Sun above and beyond the Sun of earthly life. And when you  have rested sufficiently in the spirit world, you might like to apply to  spend another lifetime – if you so wish – with Mother Earth after her  transformation is complete. In keeping with God’s plan, she will then be  a planet of healing that radiates peace throughout the whole of  Creation. We noted some time ago that you applied for one of our  apprenticeships and would be delighted if instead you chose to join our  ranks, at least for a while, bearing in mind that the concept of time  only exists on the Earth plane.

‘The things we are talking about in this message are valid for every  individual soul and the soul of your world. We aim to bring new hope not  only for the coming year but for the entire future of humankind and the  Earth. Let nothing but positive thoughts be your guiding star and  remind yourselves frequently that at all times your race has been  progressing. Although it frequently looked as if the planet and its  human population were in retrograde motion, this has not been the case.  It would have been impossible because no life ever moves backwards. And  so we ask you to rest safely in the knowledge that everything that still  has to happen on the Earth plane is necessary for the rebirth of your  humankind and its world. 

‘Never doubt that the best is yet to be. By refusing to sit in judgement  over anything and anyone and instead regarding everything you see and  hear with tolerance and kindness, love and hope in your heart, you can  make a valuable contribution towards healing all conflicts of earthly  life and so ending humankind’s experience of life in physicality.  Through a better understanding of God’s great plan of life and your  place and role within it, we hope to renew your faith and trust that the  life that has been given to you really is a good one, after all. 

‘The Great White Spirit blesses each one of you. To be fully receptive  to these benedictions you need to tune your earthly mind into the  Universal mind. At all times ensure that your consciousness remains open  to what it may with to bring you in the form of spiritual power,  guidance and love. We are your elder siblings in the vast family of  life, we love you and our task is to help you. Our only motivation is  the renewal of faith and trust, hope and peace of mind for all  humankind.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Do You Know Where You’re Going To?’
•    ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’

​ P.S. About an hour before putting the  finishing touches to this new chapter of my jottings, the June/July 2016  issue of Stella Polaris arrived in the post. The first item is the  Lodge Mother’s Letter, which starts as follows: ‘My dear Family and  Friends of White Eagle. Just as I started to write this letter to you, I  came upon this White Eagle saying: ‘There is a power that holds life  and humankind cannot shake this infinite and eternal power. The great  Being, the Divine Intelligence, holds all life in love, in the heart.’ 

The Lodge Mother continues with: ‘Reading these words has touched my  heart and, as it were, opened a window in my understanding of God’s  power and extraordinary wisdom and plan for all creation. . .’ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of three items from ‘There shall be Light!’  Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life  that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the  outer level of life for love but within and become more loving yourself.  You are a dynamic being who can only attract that which you are  yourself. The world around you is a mirror of what is happening within.  So, whenever you want to change something in your world, first take a  deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self. Each one of  you has to do this for themselves because you can only recognise  yourself by your reflection.

‘Never forget that each one of you  has the best as well as the worst within. When you observe the ugly and  painful things that are happening in your world, feelings of compassion  and humility with all involved arise in you and you feel the need to  pray for a purification of your own soul and that of your world to take  all of you closer to God. The desire for loving and forgiving rather  than hurting, criticising and resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever  think: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to  simply keep on trying day by day. Every time you look into the mirror  honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the  law of love, God’s law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​‘The  whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive  counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the  passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself  and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and  omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it  hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power.  Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from  there.

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your  world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life.  All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your  Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has  to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal  intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when  creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour,  be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal  relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well  as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start  with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your  way up to beauty and perfection.

‘Everything that to this day  leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower  earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and  destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s  mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and  collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes  everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something  good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts,  words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent  into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole  being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the  karmic debts that were incurred earlier.

‘By the time you have  recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of  suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your  heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in  distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their  talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they are doing.  Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those  who are suffering the way you once did. With this the healer’s pathway  is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most  beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering,  struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These  people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life  that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern.  Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’

‘With  the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ  Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower  earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world.

‘Those who view evil  from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties  recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this  day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked  this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well.  That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must  travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life  by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards  absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and  truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these  days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and  who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life.

_*Good Or White Magic
*_
​‘Good  or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the  Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from  their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love  those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them.  Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of  all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over  the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with  the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless  service.

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves,  wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon  others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no  thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to  bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness.  They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless  giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eight

In The Healing Temple Of The Sun
*_
_*




*_
​Imagine  that you and I, together with our Guardian Angels, are standing on the  shores of a lake in the world of light. Its water looks like  mother-of-pearl and appears to be perfectly still, but then we notice  that it is gently moving and that its colour is constantly changing.  Another Angel joins us who introduces itself as the keeper of the lake  and explains that it is a healing lake. Sensing that we are in need of  healing, it tells us that the best way of starting this process is to  slowly and deeply keep on breathing in the love of God, until every cell  and atom of our whole being is filled with it and white wings of  healing light have wrapped themselves around us.

The Angel  explains that although God’s healing light looks white, in truth it  contains every colour of the rainbow and each one has a different  healing quality. For example, green is cleansing, blue brings deep  feelings of peace and relaxation, a golden shade of yellow restores  hope, faith and trust in the Highest and also vitality, the different  shades of purple assist the opening of humankind’s higher consciousness  and so forth. Just by looking at us the Angel knows what colours are  going to be most beneficial for us. So it takes us by the hand and walks  with us into the lake. The water is soft and warm; it supports us well  and our movements are peaceful and effortless. Floating in it feels like  being held and protected by the loving arms of the Great Father/Mother.  Refreshed and cleansed we leave the water after a while. Thanking the  Angel of the lake, we say good-bye.

Our whole being is open to  the beauty and wonder of the spirit realm. It is filled with the rosy  glow of dawn and we notice that one of the stars in the sky above us  shines with particular brilliance. Our Guardian Angels have taken over  again and one of them explains that what we are looking at is Venus, the  planet of love and peace, beauty and harmony. In earthly life it is the  planetary ruler of Taurus, the feminine fixed Earth sign of the  builder. Here Venus appears as the Morning Star. Venus also rules the  cardinal Air sign Libra, the masculine sign dedicated to the development  of marriages, partnerships and all other kinds of relationships. Here  Venus appears as  the Evening Star. ‘As a matter of fact,’ the Angel  says, ‘what you are looking at is a good omen that a new developmental  phase of the whole of Creation and therefore also for the whole of  humankind and its world, is progressing well.

The Sun’s light  together with that of the Morning Star creates a pathway of healing  light across the lake’s water. At first it’s just a narrow strip, but it  soon widens out and becomes a golden highway into the heart of the Sun.  Hand in hand with the Angels we are walking into the love and warmth of  the Sun that’s drawing us ever closer into its loving embrace and our  whole being joyously responds. A circular temple comes into view that is  supported by seven mighty pillars and filled with light. We walk up  seven steps and enter the temple through a golden arch. One of the  Angels explains that the pillars represent the Angels and Masters of the  Christ Circle, the throne of God. As executors of God’s great plan of  life, they are in charge of and responsible for the evolutionary  development of the whole of Creation, including us and our world.

The  Angel continues: ‘What you see on the altar of the temple is the holy  grail of the consciousness of the Great Father/Mother of all life, from  which their love constantly flows into every cell and atom that exists  in the whole of Creation, nurturing and caring for it at all times. And  wherever something is in need of healing and putting right, God’s love  does its best to restore its normal healthy functioning. If you would  like to find out more about this, how about visiting the Halls of  Learning?’ When we nod in agreement, our Angels take us to the hall  where the Angels of Sagittarius, the zodiac’s sign dedicated to the  development of humankind’s superconscious faculties, hold their  lectures.

When we enter that hall, the Sagittarian Angel at the  lectern interrupts its flow and greets us with these words: Everything  you will ever hear in these halls is the truth and that includes  scientific subjects. In this realm no-one is exposed to the assumptions  and the more or less inspired guesses that some of your earthly  scientists indulge in, in the hope that this will enable them to join  the ranks of highly paid pop-star scientists. Many in your world to this  day believe that the event of the earthly sciences has put an end to  the notion of God, the Creator.

How could there be a Creation  without a creator? Nothing comes from nothing, nothing ever could and  nothing ever will do. But there will come a time in the not too distant  future when everybody on the earthly plane will know that the only thing  your scientists can do is trying to understand the Great Architect and  Designer’s laws that are the basis of all life , on every one of its  levels and that throughout the whole of Creation, not merely on your  planet. There is no need for humankind to do away with the notion of God  as the Creator of everything that exists anywhere. The only thing  that’s required is a better understanding of who or what God truly is.

However,  let’s return to the creative ideas that are constantly flowing from the  Great Father’s mind and how they are brought into manifestation on the  material plane. The material for anything that is brought into being in  the whole of Creation is the Christ Star’s light. For the material world  the Father’s will reduces the light’s vibrations and the power of his  thoughts projects his ideas to the Great Mother. Her love and wisdom  decides which ones should be brought into being and where, and that  could be anywhere in the whole of Creation.

When one of the  Father’s ideas starts to manifest itself in the matter of your world,   at first it can only do so in a crude and unevolved state. That which in  earthly life is perceived as evil is in truth merely the early phase of  development. In particular this applies to the earthly personality of  human beings. The evolutionary journey of every individual spirit/soul  may take hundreds, thousands and in some cases millions of lifetimes.  From the moment of their first appearance in the material world the  Divine Trinity constantly draws them, the same as all its creations,  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. And that’s how  they slowly but surely evolve into ever more accomplished and  sophisticated, beautiful and perfect manifestations of the ideas that  exist in the Father’s mind.
Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’

 From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Nine

In The Halls Of Learning
*_






​ The Sagittarian Angels continues: When  the Creator said: ‘Let there be light!’, it was to be brought about in  two different ways. The first one is quite literally the Christ Star’s  light. That is the giver and nurturer of all life. Even the earthly  feminine elements of Earth and Water are created from this light. Light  also consists of the knowledge and understanding that the thus created  offspring will be gathering along the pathway of their long evolutionary  journey. Spiritually, these two things are light and the lack of them  is darkness. Every earthly self travels round and  round the zodiac, time and again touching down in every one of its signs  and houses. The more frequently it does this, the more it grows in  wisdom and understanding of itself, its environment and also of God. At  the same time the cells and atoms of the lower self’s physical body  absorb increasing amounts of the Christ Star’s light, who is constantly  drawing all manifestations of life forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral into its loving embrace. And that’s how humankind’s  individual and collective consciousness expands.

The human spirit is masculine. Every one of them is an integral part of  the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Great Father or God.  Like Him they are eternal and immortal. The physical bodies of humans  and animals alike are part of the Earth and belong to it. As every  creature grows in wisdom and understanding during its long evolutionary  journey the cells and atoms of their physical bodies slowly but surely  fill with ever more of the Christ Star’s light and so does your planet.  That’s how Mother Earth evolves through the contribution of every one of  her creatures. 

And for as long as you are taking part in earthly life, your soul is  part of Mother Earth’s soul. She in turn is part of the soul of the  whole of Creation, the Great Mother, the feminine sensitive feeling  aspect of all that is. She is the storehouse of the soul memories of  every spirit/soul that ever participated in earthly life or any other  place or world in the whole of Creation. This is why the Great Mother’s  wisdom knows the answers to any questions any one of you may ever care  to ask. And even the tiniest bit of new understanding someone gains  along the pathway of their evolutionary journey, wherever it may be  taking place, adds to the already existing vast amount of spiritual  knowledge. Through this it will keep on expanding in all Eternity. 

The number 1 represents the first impulse of the creative process, the  masculine energies of the Great Father or God. 1 = Leo, ruled by the  Sun, the Sun in its own sign. The number 2 represents the second  impulse, the feminine energies of the Great Mother, the Goddess. 2 =  Cancer, ruled by the Moon, the Moon in its own sign. The astrological  masculine elements are Fire and Air. All creative ideas are of a fiery  nature. Fire = ideas. Air = thought. Through the power of thought the  Father is constantly communicating his ideas to the Great Mother. Her  elements in earthly life are Earth and Water. Earth = matter. Water =  emotional, soft and sensitive feeling nature, the soul. The human  physical body contains a combination of all four elements. 

Number 3 = expansion, Jupiter, the expansive and beneficial planetary  ruler of Sagittarius, the sign dedicated to the development of  humankind’s superconscious faculties. The light of the Universal Christ  is the Sun of all suns and the light of all lights, the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father and Mother. They are the Divine Trinity  who is working and functioning as one, peacefully and harmoniously.   Each one responds to the demands of the others freely and willingly.  From the Christ Star’s light the designs that have their origin in the  Father’s mind are formed and brought into manifestation on the material  plane, for example on the Earth. The Mother’s love and wisdom decides  what should appear and when. The same applies when the time for removing  and de-creating whatever has served its purpose and therefore is no  longer required. Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted,  everything is recycled and that countless times.

And now the Angel makes a human form appear. Turning to its listeners it  asks: ‘Who to you think this is? Does it look like Jesus?’ When we nod  in agreement, it tells us that what we are seeing is but a thoughtform.  God and the Angels temporarily created it to support the belief that  every word of the Christian religion’s Jesus story is literally true.  Nobody on the earthly plane would ever have followed any of the  religions the Highest Forces from time to time introduced there, if it  had already been common knowledge that they have never communicated with  your world in that way. You were not to know too early that they were  always bringing the higher esoteric truths of their wisdom hidden behind  the surface words of the myths and legends, allegories, symbolisms and  metaphors they presented. 

For a long time that has been their only means of communicating with you  and your world, but this has been changing profoundly since your  world’s entry into the age of Aquarius. It is the age of truth during  which the ideas of the Highest will increasingly flow directly from the  Great Universal mind into the receiver/transmitter station of the  earthly minds that their owners consciously tuned into its frequencies.  This shows their willingness to act as channels for what the Highest  Forces wish to present to your world at any given time.

The understanding of the truth behind the surface words of the Jesus  tales is of great significance for the present phase of humankind’s  spiritual development. Even though the story in truth is but a legend,  it was presented to your world as if every word of it were literally  true. The purpose of this exercise was keeping humankind away from  discovering the higher purpose of its earthly existence, of God’s true  nature as well as its own and every human being’s special relationship  with its Creator. God’s great plan of life provided that these things  should be revealed only  when the right time for doing so had come,  which would be the case when the Aquarian age had been reached. 

That’s why God and the Angels for some time have been revealing to your  world that the only true saviour and redeemer of you and your world is  the Christ Spirit because Jesus is but a symbolism that stands for the  higher God or Christ nature of every human being. At the moment of its  first appearance and the earthly plane a tiny spark of the Christ light  is planted by God and the Angels in its heart where it remains in a  slumbering state. Through the experiences of everyone’s earthly life the  spark slowly begins to wake up. The Divine qualities of honesty and  truth, tolerance and goodwill towards all manifestations of life are  aspects of its Divine nature in all of you. These characteristics  eventually are brought forth from deep within your own being. And that’s  how, with the passing of time, the Christ Spirit ever more comes down  to the Earth and brings peace, balance and harmony with it. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Ten

Rolling The Rock From Humankind’s Grave
*_






​At  Easter 2020 the beliefs of your world’s old religions are the rock that  God and the Angel have been rolling away from the dark tomb of  ignorance in which their by now outdated teachings have kept humankind  prisoner for long enough. The present worldwide outbreak of mass  hysteria over the Coronavirus is the catalyst with whose help the Christ  Spirit is rising from its grave. That is the only one who can truly  save and redeem every individual human being and at the same time your  whole world.

This year is the first time in the history of  humankind that the resurrection of Christ really is taking place on the  earthly plane of life. It manifests itself each time when one of you  brings forth, from deep within their own inner being, the qualities of  their higher God or Christ nature. The goodness and kindness,  helpfulness and compassion you are showing each other at its finest  expressions. And it is during times of crises, like the present one,  that this true Christ Spirit takes to its wings, rules your world and  makes it a better place through the love, respect and consideration  people are showing for each other.

Being aware that human beings  are responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions, wise  ones take care to send only good and kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts to people everywhere. This is of particular importance each  time you reflect on those of whom you know intuitively that they have  purposely brought about your world’s present suffering. Never forget  that these people are your younger and less highly evolved siblings in  the great family of humankind and that, because of their lack of  development, they have no idea what they are doing to themselves.For  as long as they are unaware of the presence of God’s Universal law of  cause and effect or Karma, to which all life throughout the whole of  Creation is subject, they cannot help behaving like that. They won’t  know what’s hit them when this law in due course brings to them the  harvest of the seeds which they, in their present ignorant state, are  sowing. The infinite love and wisdom of God and the Angels see to it  that this can only come about when someone has become sufficiently  evolved and is therefore strong enough to cope with the harvest.

There  is no point in attacking any kind of evil with dark aggressive thoughts  of hatred and disgust. The only way evil can disappear from your world  for good is absorbing it with kind, loving and forgiving thoughts. Each  time you send such a thought to your world’s troublemakers and all other  scare- and warmongers, who are interfering with its normal healthy  functioning, is a small but valuable contribution to the waking up  process of these people’s higher consciousness. A sense of  responsibility is one of its most essential components.

Never  forget that even if someone has been around for one hundred years or  more in their present lifetime, they can still be your younger and  spiritually less advanced siblings. Like in any ordinary earthly family,  as a test of their maturity the older offspring are sometimes left in  charge of and responsible for the wellbeing of their younger sisters and  brothers. Through their behaviour the young pupils of the school of  earthly life are constantly providing tests and trials for the more  advanced students and vice versa. That’s how life itself provides its  lessons through everyone’s own experiences and everybody simultaneously  acts as teacher and pupil. The reactions of both sides at any given  moment show those in charge of you in the spiritual background of your  earthly existence which level everyone’s development has reached.

Sending  kind and loving thoughts to someone doesn’t mean you are condoning any  of their activities. However, those who are serious about the healing of  your world are likely to willingly do anything within their power to  speed up the coming of the new golden age that most certainly is in  store for humankind and your world. Therefore, do whatever you can to  help wherever you can and bear in mind that the consciousness of Earth  life consists of two streams, one of light and another one of darkness.

Every  good, kind and loving thought one of you sends into your world  strengthens the light stream and every thought of hatred and  condemnation feeds into the dark stream. That increases the power of the  destructiveness of that which is known to humankind as evil. In truth  it merely represents the crude and unevolved aspect of anything,  including people’s character make-up. Good thoughts increase the light  stream’s power to absorb a bit more of the dark and evil aspects of your  world. In the healing temple of the Sun the Angels of healing transmute  them into blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation.

For  as long as someone is still unaware of the spiritual background of  humankind’s existence and the Universal laws to which life throughout  the whole of Creation is subject, they are still in the process of  exploring the dark aspects of their nature. Sowing the seeds of evil are  an essential part of this development. Every human being initially has  to take part in it and that’s why your younger siblings cannot help  themselves. But unbeknown to themselves, their behaviour reveals to  those who are watching in the spiritual background that what the younger  ones are doing is nothing but a cry for help. Every kind and loving  thought one of you sends assist the awakening of their God or Christ  nature.

Never forget that every human being is a young God in the  making and that anyone who is currently taking part in earthly life is  serving the first part of their apprenticeship there. Many in you world  believe that their thoughts are a secret that no-one knows about. This  could not be further from the truth. On the inner level they are clearly  visible and it’s as if you were shouting each one from the rooftops.  Nothing reveals better what level of spiritual development any one of  you has reached than their emerging thoughts.

Rest assured that  nothing in your world or anywhere else happens outside the will and  wishes of God and the Angels. Nothing it beyond their reach. The Angelic  hierarchy and its helpers always have been the eye that never sleeps.  At all times it is observing whatever takes place on every level of all  worlds that exist in the whole of Creation. The Universe is teeming with  lifeforms that are invisible to earthly eyes. Because you can’t see  something does not mean it is not there. So be of good cheer! Beneficial  developments are taking place on the inner level that will soon begin  to manifest themselves on your world’s outer plane.

Never give up  hope that God and the Angel are going to resolve the present situation.  It will come about soon and that in quite surprising, positive and good  ways. The more good, kind and loving thoughts you send into your world,  the more easily it will come about. You’ll see! Just keep on keeping  and never lose faith in the profound goodness of the life that has been  given to you. Trust the power of God and the Angels that has always  protected the human race against harming itself and its world too much.  We assure you that all is well, all is good and that healing is  constantly flowing from the heartmind of God to wherever it is needed in  the whole of Creation, therefore also the whole of humankind and your  world.
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eleven

Bringing Out The Best Or Worst
*_






​Every  legend that God and the Angels gave to your world God was presented  from a somewhat different perspective. That’s why every one of the  religions that appeared around the new legends thought of their Divinity  as something superior to that of all  existing belief system. This  belief gradually separated the people of your world more and more from  each other. In their blindness and intolerance each new religion  provided them with fresh reasons for committing acts of violence and  warfare against those who ware declared to be non-believers. Following  the age-old motto: ‘Und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag ich  dir den Schädel ein. – If you refuse to be my brother, I’ll smash your  head!’ The revelation that in truth there is only one God had to wait  until your world had moved sufficiently deep into the Aquarian age.

In  the years 2019/2020 earthly life had reached the peak of materialism.  To stop it from continuing on this pathway, humankind needed some kind  of a wake-up call that would stir the Christ Spirit of ever more of you  from its slumber.  That is the wise higher reason behind the outbreak of  mass hysteria over the Coronavirus. The present situation is creating  time for people to come to their senses. Time and space for asking  themselves questions like: ‘What’s the point in grabbing ever more  material possessions, when every bit of them has to be left behind when  my departure from earthly life has come? What will happen to me then?  Where do I come from and where am I going to? 

The more  earthlings react in this way, the sooner God and the Angels will be able  to return earthly life to its normal healthy functioning. It’s a time  for waking up from the illusion that anyone on your plane has any real  power, that it always has and forever will belong to the Highest Forces.  Trust this power to rule your world with  love, respect and compassion  for the suffering of all its lifeforms. Have faith in the Divine justice  that is so perfect that it is hard to imagine for earthly minds. This  is because life everywhere is subject to God’s Universal laws, in  particular the one that in your world is known as the law of cause and  effect of Karma. It decrees that everything in due course must return to  its source. That’s why whatever anyone projects into your world in  thoughts, words and deeds unerringly has to find its way to its sender  when the right moment has come.

Events like disasters of all  kinds, natural and human made alike, times of war and famine as well as  outbreaks like the present one, either bring out the best or the worst  in you earthlings. The way someone reacts to the events around them  reveals at any given time to those in charge of you and your world on  the higher and highest levels of life, the true degree of their  spiritual awareness. Your behaviour shows whether you are conducting  your life in keeping with your beliefs or whether the spiritual  knowledge that has come your way has remained superficial and is nothing  but lip service.

As touched upon earlier, for the time being  your world is still carrying the burden of your spiritually younger and  less experienced siblings in the human family. So far they do not know  any better than hurting, harming and exploiting your world’s precious  resources for selfish gains and that through bringing suffering to the  mass of people. Every kind and loving thought someone sends to these  people adds to the light of their aura. That enables it to absorb some  of the inner darkness they are projecting into your world. Every ray of  light one of you sends their way penetrates the Divine spark within them  and that helps it to stir from its slumbering state. Wise ones refuse  to sit in judgement over these people because they realise that their  sense of responsibility has not yet woken up. Knowing that they just  can’t help themselves makes it easier for wise ones to forgive them.

We  would love to hear more, but our time for leaving the halls of learning  has come. We thank the Sagittarian Angel for having allowed us to take  part in its lecture. When we express how sorry we are that we cannot  stay any longer, the Angel responds with: It won’t be so long until  you’ll be joining our world again as a resident. Having experienced the  beauty and wonder of our world, I hope will enable you to willingly take  the Angel of Death’s hand when it comes to tell you, one of these days,  that your time for leaving the earthly school of life has come.

Please  tell people that there is nothing to be afraid of when their time for  leaving their physical body behind has come. This is where every one of  you goes and there is nowhere else to go. Let them know that everybody  is in need of healing when they  arrive here. As soon as you have  received it, you are ready to fully re-enter the state of once more  being nothing but spirit/soul. Unencumbered by your earthly personality,  your Guardian Angel takes you to those who are waiting to greet and  welcome you. Then, if you so wish, it shows you around. You being old  and experienced spirit/souls this will not be necessary because you have  been here many times before at the end of previous earthly lifetimes.  Having left your lower earthly self with its flaws and idiosyncrasies  behind, you are once more fully who and what you truly are and forever  will be, an eternal and immortal spirit/soul who is part of and at one  with God.

The characteristics of your earthly personality are  stored in your soul memories each time you leave the earthly plane. You  are re-united with them each time you reincarnate into a new physical  body. From the word ‘go’ these memories then influence you from the  subconscious level of your being in positive as well as negative ways.  For as long as you dwell with us in the spirit realm you are aware of  your true nature, that you are an integral part of God’s Great Cosmic  Plan and that God and the Angels have always and forever will be guiding  and protecting you. This applies individually and collectively, as much  in the finite physical world as in the infinite and eternal one of  ours. Everything is known and taken care of by the all-embracing total  and unconditional wisdom and love of the Great Mother and the will and  power of the Great Father.

Our world is humankind’s true home,  the place from which you emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime  and to which you return as soon as its purpose has been fulfilled.  Heaven and hell never were places anyone goes to. They are states of  consciousness you yourselves create through your behaviour, the seeds  you sow in every lifetime and the harvest the Universal laws return to  you, as soon as you have matured sufficiently to cope with what comes  your way. That’s all there is and it makes no difference which way you  depart from the earthly plane, be it because of an accident, old age or  an illness like the Coronavirus. Everything is part of God’s great plan  and the small plan for your life within it. Wherever you are, you will  always be safe and tenderly cared for. All your true needs will forever  be attended to by God and the Angelic hierarchy and its countless groups  of spirit guides and helpers.

And so good bye, dear Friends. I  hope to see you again soon in our eternal Halls of Learning. It makes no  difference to us whether you come as a visitor or resident. Any subject  can be studied here and the scientific ones are always particularly  popular because there still is such a lack of understanding of them in  your world. Whenever you come, you will always be welcome! God bless you  and keep you safe, forever.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Legend’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘God’s Unerring Justice’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’
•    ‘On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Heaven And Hell’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twelve

The Nightingale’s Song
*_
_*





*_Nachtigall, ich hör dich trapsen!
What can be heard behind the sweet song of this
nightingale’s promise of a new vaccine and wonder drug?
Man merkt die Absicht und ist verstimmt!
Noticing the intention behind and the true nature
of this particular nightingale’s song,
one perceives the trampling of the industry’s
moneymaking machinery.

​On  28th March 2020 the following news from the World Health Organisation  (WHO) reached me. Their officials announced that at that time twenty  Coronavirus vaccines were in development. Although there are still a  number of logistical and financial hurdles that will need to be overcome  in the race to deliver a COVID-19 vaccine to the public, WHO  representatives say they are working with scientists around the world to  test and develop twenty different types of vaccine.

‘The  acceleration of this process is really truly dramatic in terms of what  we’re able to do, building on work that started with SARS, that started  with MERS and now is being used for COVID-19,’ Dr. Maria Van Kerkhove,  the technical leader of the WHO’s emergencies program, said at a press  conference in Geneva last week, according to CNBC.

The collective  body of research is particularly remarkable since the vaccines are in  development just sixty days after a number of international scientists  decoded the virus’s genetic sequence and shared it with the rest of the  world. One of the vaccines that is already being tested on a number of  American volunteers in Seattle has illustrated the unprecedented speed  with which the medical community is working together to develop a  vaccine.

•    ‘Word Health Organisation News’
​Announcements  of this nature set me wondering how long it’s going to take until the  pharmaceutical industry announces to have developed a new vaccination  serum that is the wonder drug our world has been waiting for because it  is going to protect everybody against this particular version of the  Coronavirus. Every earthly human mind is part of the Great Universal  Mind. All of us are co-creators with God and, even though for a long  time we are unaware of it, we are constantly in the process of creating  something. The Aquarian age has brought us the discovery that our  earthly minds are powerful tools that can create illnesses as well as  good health.

The best proof of this is what by now is well known  of the Placebo effect. A placebo is a pharmaceutically inert substance;  typically it is a sugar pill but could also be a serum. That’s the  clinical researcher’s analogue to the scientist’s control experiment. To  prove a new treatment effective above and beyond the psychological  results of a simple belief in the ability of the drug to cure, a  researcher compares the results of the experimental treatment for an  illness with those obtained from the placebo. The placebo-controlled  trial is widely regarded as the gold standard for testing the efficacy  of new treatments.

Interest in placebo effects began with the  widespread adoption of placebo-controlled clinical trials after World  War II. The randomised clinical trial was a major methodological  breakthrough in medicine and the best evidence for new treatment came  from randomized placebo-controlled (RCT) double-blind studies. It was  noticed that patients improved, sometimes dramatically, in placebo  control arms. Henry Beecher popularised this observation in his  proto-meta-analysis which claimed that about 35% of the patients  responded positively to placebo treatment. Research has shown that a  placebo treatment can have a positive therapeutic effect in many  patients, even though the pill or treatment they have been given is  inactive. This is known as the ‘placebo effect’ or ‘placebo response’.  They have been reported to occur in 21% to 40% of patients depending  upon the study type.

On 14th April 2020 I came across another  video that got the bells of my inner guidance ringing loudly and tells  me that it was launched and financed by none other than the  pharmaceutical industry. They are still indulging in the dream of one  day ruling our world with the help of people’s gullibility and the power  of fear, in particular the fear of ill health and death. By now, fear  is quite palpable in the air of our world. A new fear has been added to  it, the one of compulsory mass vaccinations with serums that at best may  turn out to be ineffective but regardless of that have a placebo effect  on some of us. At worst such vaccinations could eventually reveal  themselves as harmful and detrimental to human health.

•    ‘Compulsory Mass Vaccinations’
​The  pretence of saving humankind from extinction is the nightingale’s sweet  song that this time round the pharmaceutical industry’s dream will come  true. The trampling one perceives is the sound of the moneymaking  machinery behind the scenes that’s dreaming of piling huge amounts of it  into the accounts of their shareholders. My guidance tells me that at  this time those in charge of our world on the Highest levels of life  will always respond to notions of this nature with a loud and clear:  ‘No!’ They will soon be providing our world with a clear demonstration  that the only ones who have any real power are God and the Angels. They  have always ruled humankind and its world and that will forever  continue.

The pharmaceutical industry will not succeed and the  evidence we shall see will be far more spectacular than what happened  during the previous most recent attempts of gaining control of our world  in this manner, i.e. the bird flu, the swine flu and the Ebola  outbreak. If the industry succeeded they would be in breach of the  Aquarian Zeitgeist, which consists of a strong sense of responsibility  towards ourselves, each other, the whole of humankind and our world,  which is paired with the love of honesty and truth, loyalty and  integrity. The spirit of our time has the power of rebelling against and  shaking off all kinds of slavery and means of exploitation. They will  not be tolerated the way they were in times gone by when it was possible  to exploit the mass of people and rule it by fear. More about this in a  moment.

Knowledge is the key for unlocking the doors of this  prison. The right kind of knowledge really can provide us with the power  of closing its doors, not only for ourselves but also those around us.  Anyone who on the earthly plane of life believes to have the power to  create misery and suffering for millions through spreading fear are soon  going to find out that what they believe to be power is merely  indulging in an assumption. Even though this kind of behaviour has been  part of the illusions of earthly life for a long time, its teaching  value in the earthly school of life has run its course. Now that it has  reached its natural end, ever more of us realise that any kind of  earthly power could only ever be of a temporary nature, a passing phase  to create the illusion of being powerful in people and groups. Such  intervals have always been tests that reveal better than anything else  the level of a someone’s awareness of their true nature and the  spiritual background of their earthly existence.

Everything that  happens to our world can only do so because we ourselves, individually  and collectively, created it in previous lifetimes. We sowed its seeds;  otherwise it could not be there. And that may have taken place a long,  long time ago. The present situation consists of an accumulation of the  karmic debts our whole world incurred in the course of countless  lifetimes. Ruling the mass of people through beliefs that by now have  become outdated. Their use for planting fear into people’s heart and  soul is the way of the past. For wise higher reasons that were explained  in other parts of my jottings, these things represented an essential  aspect of the Piscean age’s Zeitgeist.

The religions of our world  have always been inspired by God and the Angels for wise higher  educational reasons. And the Piscean age was the time during which the  churches that developed around the religions that appeared in our world,  amassed vast fortunes that expressed themselves through the building of  splendid monuments to proclaim the wealth and power of the highest  ranks of the organisation’s clerical staff. The present situation has  been created by what’s left of the Piscean age’s spirit in the  consciousness of our world. Knowing that for many years by now the  planet Pluto has been moving through Capricorn is particularly helpful  during the present crisis. More about this in the relevant link below.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirteen
*_
_*Sowing The Seeds
*_





​Jupiter  and Neptune are the planetary co-rulers of Pisces. And the best news of  all is that by the time the year 2020 came round, Neptune for quite  some time had been moving through its own sign. Jupiter at present is  travelling through Capricorn, the sign in which humankind’s highest  ambitions have a good potential for coming to fruition. Saturn is the  ruler of Capricorn and together with Uranus the co-ruler of Aquarius.  Saturn has just moved from one of its own signs into the second one.  During times when planets are traversing their own signs, the finest and  noblest qualities of can the sign manifest themselves in our world more  easily than at other times.

Neptune is the higher vibration of  Venus, the planet of love. Neptune for some time has been moving through  its own sign. This signals that the deceptions and corruption, lying  and cheating that for wise higher reasons during the Piscean age were  the order of the day, will no longer be tolerated. Having ruled our  world for long enough, with every passing second, minute and hour of  each day the strength of the Aquarian energies are increasing. Through  this they are bringing about the final departure of the Piscean  energies.

Young and inexperienced spirit/souls are presently  causing the problems of our world. That’s how they are playing an active  part in our race’s spiritual rebirth that without a mass redemption of  our karmic debts would be impossible. The suffering large parts of our  world’s population are presently enduring at the hands of a  comparatively small minority is necessary for this process. However,  every one of us is granted the gift of being allowed to freely choose  the way we wish to respond to this crisis. With this God and the Angels  are placing the instrument into everybody’s own hands to evolve into one  of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves, each other and the whole of  humankind. It’s the highest time that everybody finds out that we are  always the bottom line and that the choice of how to react to any kind  of situation, including this one, always has been and forever will be  ours alone.

And because the law of life is love and evolution,  wise ones do their best to send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts for  the trespassers against these laws into the our world’s light stream of  consciousness. My inner guidance tells me that there will be no  compulsory mass vaccinations and that God and the Angels will soon be  providing us with a clear demonstration of who has any real power and  who truly rules humankind with love and kindness, compassion for and  goodwill towards everybody’s suffering. That power has always had a  tough time doing its best to alleviate any kind of misery we have  created for ourselves and each other in the long course of our  evolutionary journey. It is now waiting to show all of us intuitively  what kind of a contribution we can make towards resolving the present  situation.

Let’s take a look at the roots of the pharmaceutical  industry lie back with the apothecaries and pharmacies that offered  traditional remedies as far back as the middle ages. They sold a  hit-and-miss range of treatments that was based on centuries of folk  knowledge. The industry as we understand it today has its origins in the  second half of the 19th century. The scientific revolution of the 17th  century had spread ideas about rationalism and experimentation and the  industrial revolution transformed the production of goods in the late  18th century. Joining these concepts for the benefit of human health was  a comparatively late development.

Merck in Germany was probably  the earliest company to move in this direction. Originating as a  pharmacy founded in Darmstadt in 1668, it was in 1827 that Heinrich  Emanuel Merck began the transition towards an industrial and scientific  concern by manufacturing and selling alkaloids. Similarly,  GlaxoSmithKline’s origins can be traced back as far as 1715, but it was  only in the middle of the 19th century that Beecham became involved in  the industrial production of medicine. They produced patented medicine  from 1842 and the world’s first factory for making only medicines goes  back to 1859. From the beginnings of a true benefactor of humankind the  industry by now has developed into a moneymaking machinery of gigantic  proportions that any given moment is doing its best to shovel vast  amounts of its gains into the accounts of its shareholders.

To  me, the seemingly sweet song of the nightingale is the pharmaceutical  industry’s promise of saving humankind, when in truth that’s just a mask  behind which its true motivations have been hiding long enough. I  believe that the song is but a camouflage for the greed of a  comparatively small minority of professional money-grabbers,  scaremongers and troublemakers who are working hard trying to think of  new ways of exploiting the fears and gullibility of the majority of our  world’s population, which at present is estimated to be approx. 7.8  billion.

Rest assured that those behind the scenes who are  pulling the strings of this operation, regardless of the amount of  suffering and misery they could be spreading if their dream ever became a  reality in earthly life. Their behaviour is a remnant of the Piscean  age’s Zeitgeist of deceptions of self and others, of false beliefs,  gullibility and corruption. Those things served our world well as  instruments for familiarising us with the lower and lowest drives and  urges of every human being’s nature. The time for the lessons of the  Piscean age is over. Our learning now consists of absorbing the  Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age and adapting our lives and paying  attention to teaching us the value of making friends with all  manifestations of life. It introduces us to group consciousness with a  strong sense of responsibility towards the community. The aims of this  age will be achieved with honesty and truth, tolerance and faith, trust  and loyalty.

These qualities clearly have not yet woken up in our  world’s panic-buyers. Realising that they are only doing what you and I  must have done in previous lifetimes, although it could have happened a  long, long time ago, they too not know what they are doing to  themselves and what in due course is bound to return to them. Don’t you  think they too will benefit from sending them kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts? With every passing day the Aquarian energies are influencing  our world more strongly. What our world’s troublemakers in their  spiritual blindness are trying to achieve is a head-on clash with these  energies. Let’s do all we can to make our contribution to the spiritual  rebirth of humankind. Even the smallest efforts are valuable, even if  it’s nothing but sending kind and loving thoughts to everything that  shares Mother Earth with us.

Please share what you are finding in  this part of my jottings, the same as in all other sections, with as  many as possible, but only if your inner guidance responds with a clear:  ‘Yes, this is true!’ God bless you and keep you safe, forever.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’ 
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fourteen

Removing The Blindfold
*_
​ 




​ O Divine Trinity of the Father/Mother of  all life and the Universal Christ, their only born Son/Daughter who is  the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights. All glory, all honour  and praise be to You. The kingdom of whole of Creation, including  humankind and its world, are Your Yours. You are our supreme ruler and  Your great plan of life for everything that is has always been unfolding  in keeping with Your will and wishes. This will forever continue and  ever more of Your beloved children of the Earth have reached the point  in their development for requesting that Your will and wishes as well as  your sacred words and prayers should be ours. Amen 

We, the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle,  are responding to your prayer. As the executors of God’s great plan of  life, we are responsible for the development of the whole of Creation  and that on all its levels, therefore also of you and your world. The  time has come when increasing numbers of you are reaching the  evolutionary point of being ready for learning how to walk hand in hand  with us, the Angelic hierarchy and our groups of spirit guides and  helpers. 

Anyone who is capable of consciously tuning the receiver/transmitter  station of their earthly mind into our frequencies can serve as our  channel through which our gifts can flow into your world. We have been  drawing these people towards us for quite a while by now, so we can  prepare them for playing an active role in bringing about the greatest  healing miracle your world has ever seen. What’s presently happening on  the earthly plane is a signal from us that the time for another quantum  leap forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral has come for the  whole of humankind and its world. 

Sufficient numbers of you are ready to be instructed by us intuitively  about what kind of a contribution they can make to this event. If you  receive and understand our message, in your times of quiet reflections,  prayers and meditations reach out for our hands and hold onto them. With  every breath you take feel how every cell and atom of your whole being  fills with the love and warmth of the Christ Star’s light. With every  breathing out surrender all your fears and anxieties to us and let them  go. From you the Christ Star’s light flows into everything that exists  in the whole of Creation. 

This light deeply penetrates everything in your world and especially  that which is potentially harmful to the health and wellbeing of God’s  beloved children of the Earth, human beings and animals alike.  Therefore, this also applies to the viruses that are essential for the  functioning of their health and wellbeing. This is true for the ones  that are benign as much as those that are detrimental. Naturally, this  includes the various types of Coronavirus. In keeping with the Divine  laws of love and evolution, to which life in the whole of Creation is  subject, the Christ light has the power of transforming detrimental  viruses into organisms that beneficially influence the immune system of  those who are suffering from being affected by them. Through  strengthening people’s defence system their physical bodies soon return  to good health and wellbeing. 

Through consciously working hand in hand with God and us, the Angelic  hierarchy, every one of you in the fullness of time has great potential  of evolving into a healer, saviour and redeemer first of yourself, those  around you and then the whole of your world. The more of you respond  positively to our invitation, the sooner the present Coronavirus  pandemic will have run its course and become a thing of the past. We are  asking all those who are ready to do the following:

In your imagination direct the blessing and healing power of the Christ  Star’s light to flow into the hearts and souls of anyone who is in a  vulnerable position and feeling isolated, lonely and afraid; those who  are dealing with bereavements; the caring professions; and the occupants  of your world’s refugee camps. Send some kind and loving thoughts to  each one of them and know that every time you are doing this you are  feeding into your world’s light stream of consciousness. In this way you  are slowly but surely increasing its power to absorb ever more of the  dark stream. 

For long enough the old religions have kept you and your world  imprisoned in the dungeon of being ignorant of God’s true nature and  your own. The Aquarian age has been with you for quite a while by now.  It is the age in which honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity are  going to gradually take over as the supreme rulers of humankind’s  consciousness and that of your world. Aquarius is one of the Air signs  and, each one in a different way, is dedicated to the development of the  human earthly mind. There is no such thing as a stupid person in your  world. It’s just that the minds of some of you have not yet developed  sufficiently. In the sign of Aquarius the Angels in charge of your  earthly education are waiting to teach the minds of those who are ready  for it to tune into our frequencies. 

Because your world has entered the age of Aquarius, ever more of you  either already have discovered or are about to do so, that every human  earthly mind is a valuable integral part of the great Universal mind,  commonly known as God, that love and thought are the most powerful  forces in the whole of Creation, and that kind and loving thoughts are  the greatest power of all. When you have learnt how to work hand in hand  with us, your thoughts have the power of bringing healing and peace to  your world. Through a better understanding of the wise higher purpose of  humankind’s existence mountains of unfaith can be removed. In thoughts,  words and actions you can then smooth out the crooked corners that were  created by the beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of past times.  Even though they were good and right at the time, under the influence of  the Aquarian energies they are revealing themselves as being false. 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifteen

Humankind’s Earthly Mind
*_






​ Every one of you is a co-creator with  God who is constantly in the process of bringing something into being.  And now is the time for discovering that everybody’s earthly mind is a  powerful instrument that is endowed with the power of creating illnesses  as well as good health and wellbeing. The ultimate purpose of your  earthly education is learning how to control and master every aspect of  your nature, the lowest as well as the highest ones. One of the most  essential lessons of this school is acquiring the skill of using your  lower self’s mind for the highest good and the greatest joy of all  humankind. When that has been achieved, you have reached the end of your  earthly education. 

You are then aware that the evil that still exists in your world was  caused by humankind itself on the road up the spiritual mountain of  life. When you have reached its top you have evolved into a spiritual  Master. Guided and protected by God and us, your race has always been  working hard to shake off the yoke of the darkness of ignorance. Of  necessity this had to take every one of you through the valley of  getting to know the dark and darkest drives and urges of your own  nature. 

At that developmental stage you have a long way to go before getting to  know humankind’s true nature; the presence of the spiritual background  of your earthly existence; the wise higher purpose of why you are here;  and the high and holy destiny that in the fullness of time awaits all of  you. Having become aware of these things, your life changes profoundly  because you are then in a position to help others find a better  understanding of them. And you like nothing better than sending good and  kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to just about everybody. 

Working hand in hand with God and us, you rest safely in the knowledge  that the time will come on the earthly plane when every last bit of its  darkness has been filled with the Christ Star’s light. You not only  merely think but know with great certainty that everything that is still  dark and evil in your world with our help can be uplifted and  transmuted into something that is good, right and beautiful. 

That’s why, together with us, you frequently send good, kind and loving  thoughts to the millions who are quietly and unselfishly supporting  those around them who are in need of help. Let’s hold every one of them  into the Christ Star’s light, so that its blessing and healing power can  fill their whole being and through them flow with ever increasing  strength into all lifeforms of your world. 

May the love and warmth of the Christ Star’s light absorb the darkness  and negativity that has been created by the outbreak of mass hysteria  over the Coronavirus. May this light open the heart and soul of all  God’s human children of the Earth to the concept that every one of you  is a sibling in the great family of humankind. This is true for those  taking part in earthly life just as much as the others who are presently  resting in the spirit realm. May the power of the Christ light fill  their whole being and flow from there into the farthest remotest corners  of the whole of Creation. May it bless all manifestations of life and  bring healing wherever it is needed.

But most of all, dear Friends, let’s send kind and loving, understanding  and forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers, scare- and  warmongers as well as the panic-buyers. Forgive all of them because they  do not yet know that everybody’s true needs will always be met by us  and that any kind of bread that’s cast upon the waters of life is never  wasted. If you are considerate, kind and helpful towards those around  you, help will somehow always appear when you require it. Frequently it  will do this in surprising and quite magical ways. 

Forgive them because they too as yet are unaware of what they are doing  to themselves and what in the fullness of time is bound to return to  them because their thinking and behaviour patterns are feeding into the  destructive stream of consciousness. By sending them kind and loving  thoughts you have the power of easing this burden for your younger and  less experienced siblings in the family of humankind. To a certain  degree you can counteract what each one of them is doing. 

Forgive the panic-buyers for being blind to the fact that their grabbing  creates shortages and suffering for others. God’s main law is the law  of love. Forgive all who are trespassing against this law because they  are as yet unaware that your world is teeming with life that’s invisible  to earthly eyes and that God and we, the Angelic hierarchy, are the eye  that never sleeps. Even what human beings like to think of as their  most secret thoughts, in our realm, the spiritual background of your  earthly existence on the inner level, it is as if you were shouting them  from the rooftops. 

In your world there is talk of a conspiracy behind the present  situation. Even if this were true, and we are not saying whether it is  or is not, everything that happens on the Earth, the same as anywhere in  the whole of Creation, does so for a wise higher purpose. It is always  in keeping with the will and wishes of God and us. Don’t let anyone be  carried away by the belief that there is anything that we don’t know  about and that is beyond our reach. 

If only the offenders knew that one fine day, maybe in some far distant  lifetime, every one of them will have to harvest the fruits of the seeds  their thoughts and actions are sowing in this one. Forgive them for not  knowing that they are making your world’s dark destructive stream of  consciousness stronger by feeding into it. They would probably laugh  into your face if you tried to tell them what they are doing to  themselves. 

Never mind, everybody can only learn about these things when their time  for doing so has come. This is where human birthcharts can be helpful..  In the right hands they can be turned into roadmaps that clearly reveal  when this is likely to happen, in keeping with the Divine plan for any  person’s life. Of particular relevance in this context are the  progressions of the Sun and Moon. Find out more about this by following  the link at the end of this chapter. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Cycles Within Cycles’
​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Sixteen

The End Of Your Earthly Education
*_






​Your  earthly education draws to its close when you have evolved into a  Christed one in your own right. You are then a perfect son/daughter of  the Great Father/Mother, whole and holy because all aspects of your  nature have been integrated and are peacefully working together they way  they are doing in God. By that time you have mastered the art of  consciously tuning the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind  into our frequencies of the Great Universal mind. When your small and  easily frightened lower earthly self freely and willingly surrenders  itself with all its fears and anxieties to the will and wishes of God  and the Angelic kingdom.

When your higher God or Christ nature is  in command of your whole being, it is endowed with the power of  uplifting and transmuting the apprehensions of its lower earthly  counterpart into total faith and trust in the guidance and protection it  intuitively receives from our realm. Not only your thoughts but also  your imagination is a powerful tool. Each time you think something  positive and constructive quietly to yourself and at the same time  imagine that these things are happening, that’s what they really are  doing. You are only at the beginning of understanding what incredibly  powerful instruments are available to you. All you have to do is take  possession of them. If you ask us to intuitively teach you their use for  the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of Creation,  including humankind and your world, we are happy to oblige. Wise ones  resist the temptation of using these gifts for selfish purposes like  seeking fame, glory and vast earthly wealth for themselves.

We  are glad to observe how ever more of you have become sufficiently highly  evolved to reach out for us. That reveals that they ready for tuning  their earthly minds into our frequencies. In the fullness of time we,  the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, will  intuitively be showing even the last and slowest ones in your midst how  to work safely with the white healing magic of the Christ Star’s light.  In thoughts, words and in your imagination it needs to be directed to  deeply penetrate all potentially harmful viruses, especially the Corona  ones.

When the time is right according to the great plan of life,  the Christ light is meant to start working through you. That time is  now. Under our protection and guidance you can then direct it to  wherever it is needed. The Christ light has the power of transmuting  anything that is dark, evil and harmful into something good, beautiful  and beneficial. In the case of viruses they transform into minute  organisms that strengthen the immune system and makes surprisingly  speedy recoveries possible.

If your immune system is sufficiently  strong it can defend your physical body against any kind of intruder,  while the fear of illness and death reduces its strength and weakens it.  It is then quite likely that your earthly mind sooner or later starts  to respond to the fear vibrations of its inner self and the world around  you. Without being aware of what is happening to you, you may begin to  feel the symptoms of any illness that’s doing the rounds, in this case  the Coronavirus. Whether they actually know what they are doing or not,  fear is the deadly instrument the scaremongers of your world are  wielding, supported by the mass media. That’s how together they are  hyping the people of your world into a renewed outbreak of mass  hysteria. The best examples of how they come about are the times of the  bird flu, the swine flu and the Ebola outbreak, mentioned in ‘To Jab Or  Not To Jab’. See link at the end of this chapter.

However, the  time is no longer right for this kind of thing because the main  characteristics of humankind’s Christ nature are the love of honesty and  truth, loyalty and integrity, combined with a strong sense of  responsibility for everybody’s wellbeing and that of your whole world.  By now, these qualities are manifesting themselves ever more strongly in  the consciousness of humankind. And through bringing them forth in  every one of their daily encounters, many small people in many small  places doing many small things really have the power of bringing about  the greatest healing miracle of all times.

Hand in hand with God  and us, every one of you needs to make their own unique contribution to  bringing about the greatest healing miracle of all times that consists  of the speedy recovery of humankind and its world from the present  outbreak of mass hysteria over the Coronavirus. Every one of you  potentially has the power of creating a state of Heaven on the Earth.  All you have to do is reach out for us, follow your heart and do  whatever comes to you intuitively how you can change your planet into a  better and more peaceful place, not merely for humankind but for all  lifeforms that share it with you.

We inspired the story of the  Master Jesus’ life so that every one of you in due course would discover  that in truth it is a legend that provides humankind with a metaphoric  description of the initiations that every one of you, without exception,  has to experience on the road to spiritual Mastership. To help you get  there, in the course of countless earthly lifetimes you have always  travelled round and round the zodiac. Drawn by the Christ light, each  time you touch down to experience another one of its signs and houses,  you slowly but surely move up the spiritual mountain of earthly life.  It’s top has been reached when you have evolved into a spiritual Master  and Christed one, who is at one with God and us, in your own right.

Each  time one of you reaches Aries a whole new cycle of experiences on a  somewhat higher level than the previous round is beginning for that  person and ends with Pisces. These movements have always been taking you  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. During the early part  of your earthly education you experience the negative qualities of the  signs and houses you are passing through. Its learning is absorbed and  at the end of each lifetime stored in the memories of your soul. Every  subsequent lifetime adds to them. In this way you gradually progress to  experiencing the positive characteristics of the signs and houses.

During  the first part of this development you are creating negative Karma and  adding its debts to your spiritual bankbook. In the second part you  frequently find yourself at the receiving end of the suffering that you  in our youthful ignorance once thoughtlessly enjoyed handing out to  those around you. And that is life’s way of teaching every one of you  about the nature of suffering and at the same time offering  opportunities for redeeming some of your karmic debts.

May the  warmth and love of the Christ Star’s light penetrate the inner spiritual  darkness of all trespassers against the law of love and help to  dissolve the gloom and doom they are spreading and projecting into your  world. May the Christ light reach the Divine spark within them and  assist it with waking up from its slumber. May it remove the blindfold  from their inner vision and the plug that’s stopping their perception  from recognising the true purpose of their earthly existence, God’s true  nature and their own as well as the high and holy destiny that  eventually awaits every one of you at the end of their earthly  education. God be with each and every one of you.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘Cycles Within Cycles’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘Loaves And Fishes’
•    ‘The Wedding At Cana’
•    ‘Walking On Water’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventeen

The Christ Star’s Light
*_






​ The following was inspired by of a  message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me via  the White Eagle when I had just finished my new chapters about the  Coronavirus outbreak: ‘Words cannot begin to describe the power and love  of the Christ Star. It is something every human being has to discover  and experience for themselves. The light and power of this Star are  constantly flowing into the hearts and souls of all who are presently  taking part in earthly life and also of those who are resting in our  realm, the world of light. There always has been an increased flow of  the Christ Star energies in difficult times. This is especially true  during this period of Mother Earth’s transformation into a more  spiritual planet, which is combined with humankind’s rediscovery and  homecoming into its true nature.

‘We would like you to know that everything that to this day seems to be  dark, ugly and evil in your world is in truth merely a crude and  unevolved manifestation of things and people’s characters alike.  Everything in the whole of Creation was created from the Christ Star’s  light and is therefore an integral part of it. Never give up hope and  trust that this light has the power of healing all conditions and of  transmuting any kind of unevolved expression of life into something that  is good, right and beautiful. It cannot be any other way because this  light, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, is subject  to the Divine Universal laws of love and evolution. 

‘From the moment of their first appearance, the Christ light has been  moving all forms of life steadily forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life and that will forever continue. Its radiance  will never cease to hold everything that exists in the whole of  Creation in its loving embrace. Naturally, this includes humankind and  its world. And when the right time for this development to take place,  the Angels will intuitively teach every individual human being how to  handle the Christ Star’s light the right way. 

‘When you have learnt how to work hand in hand with the Angels and  Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, guided and  protected by them every one of you will eventually be empowered to  direct the Christ light’s energies to deeply penetrate everything that  has become sick and weakened in the course of its earthly existence.  Through this contact it will be so strengthened and healed that  spontaneous healing miracle are quite on the cards. Therefore, do not  hesitate to surrender your whole being to the warmth and love of Christ  light and ask those in charge of you and your world in our realm to  instruct you intuitively what kind of a contribution you can make to the  blessing and healing of your whole world.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’

​ From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 

​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighteen

To Everything There Is A Season
*_
_*




*_

To everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
    Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

A time for lying and cheating,
Deceptions and corruption,
Slavery of all kinds and
Exploitation of the masses:
The Age of Pisces.
And a time for the rebirth of
Everybody’s own God or Christ nature,
Bringing forth, each from deep within their own being,
Humankind’s highest noblest qualities,
Restoring honesty and truth in our world.
Each their own saviour and redeemer,
Of each other and our world:
The Age of Aquarius

Farewell to the times of not knowing
God’s true nature and our own,
Of thinking that leaving our physical body
Means being snuffed out like a candle.
A time for finding out that each time we depart
From the earthly plane we
Are returning to the spirit realm,
Humankind’s true eternal home.
A time for the conscious awareness that
The essence of our being is spirit/soul,
That every one of us is as much part of God
As God is part of us and that like God,
We are eternal and immortal beings
Who will never die.

A time for forgiving and healing
Ourselves, each other, our world
And everything that shares it with us.
A time for attending to and blessing
The deep inner wounds of all lifetimes.
Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels
For the Age of Aquarius and
Humankind’s spiritual rebirth.

​Ecclesiastes  is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament. It has its roots  in Judaism and from there they penetrate ever deeper into the much  older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and Africa, and in  particular the Ancient Egyptian religion.
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Nineteen
*_
_*Breakdowns – Signals Of Spiritual Transformation

The Iconoclastic Aquarian Energies
*_
_*




*_
​The  sign Aquarius and the eleventh house, its natural domain, are co-ruled  by the planets Saturn and Uranus. Saturn represents the stern and  undeviating schoolmaster aspect of our Divine parents’ nature. Before  any one of us can safely be released into the freedom of the Aquarian  age, our thinking and behaviour patterns have to prove that we have  achieved self-discipline through mastering and overcoming the drives and  urges of our lower earthly being. Because of the iconoclastic nature of  the Uranian energies this is essential. They are most helpful when it  comes to shedding the ballast of the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions which the old and by now outdated belief systems have  planted deep into our race’s individual and collective consciousness.  But the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, this is bound to gradually  become easier for all of us.

Basically, there is nothing wrong  with the old belief systems. They are only outdated for as long as one  misinterprets them as being literally true, when nothing could be  further from the truth. You will be surprised to find how any one of the  tales and legends that God and the Angels from time to time gave to our  world can come alive. They quite happily reveal the higher esoteric  meanings that, for wise educational reasons, for a long time had to  remain hidden behind their surface words. Of particular interest to us  and our world is the story of the life and times of the Master Jesus.

Now  that the age of truth is with us, it is becoming ever more widely known  that Jesus never was a historical figure who once walked the Earth. He  is a symbolism of the God and Christ nature that exists in every human  being, even though for a long time merely in seedform. The Master Jesus  always was and to this day remains a thoughtform that was created by God  and the Angels for the wise higher purpose of teaching our world values  like honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity. The infinite wisdom,  patience and love of the Great Father/Mother has always taught us  children of the Earth the value of things by first providing us with  them, then temporarily withholding them and later returning them to us.  The length of this process depends on how important the lessons are for  us and our world.

The six thousand years of patriarchy with its  testosterone-driven all-male religions, which fortunately by now have  just about run their course, is probably the finest example of how  something of this nature manifests itself on the earthly plane. The  patriarchy has been a valuable teaching aid for the Highest Forces of  life. We were shown what happens when the masculine aggression and lust  for powerseeking and empire building is allowed to rule our world and  express itself in ever more destructive warmongering. The feminine with  its loving, caring and nurturing qualities is the masculine’s natural  counterpart throughout the whole of Creation. And that’s how all of us,  in the course of many lifetimes, each through their own experiences,  were taught how our world reacts when the balancing and civilising  influence of the feminine is withdrawn.

Aided and abetted by the  old religions, the patriarchy created endless opportunities so that  every one of God’s children of the Earth could find out first hand,  sometimes at the giving end by handing the ugly and nasty traces of  their earthly nature out, and in other lifetimes finding themselves at  their receiving end, how the characteristics of humankind’s unevolved  lower and lowest nature express themselves in earthly life. That’s been  the Great Father/Mother’s way of teaching us lovingly and with endless  patience the value of the best and noblest characteristics of our God or  Christ nature. For a long time they are slumbering in every human  being’s innermost self. How much of this part of their nature we  ourselves thus far have developed depends on the point we have reached  at any given moment on our individual evolutionary journey.

But  let’s return to Aquarius for a moment. The astrological symbol of this  sign is the Waterbearer and that is a man who holds a bowl in his arms  from which water is flowing. This sign does not belong to – as many  believe to this day – the Water element but to that of the Air. The  Water signs are dedicated to the development of humankind’s emotional  world, while the Air signs are doing the same for the intellectual  capabilities of our earthly minds. Aquarius represents the Great  Universal mind, of which everyone’s earthly mind is an integral part.  It’s good to know that we are in the process of leaving behind the  emotionalism of the Piscean age – Water at its most fluid. At present  our physical bodies consist predominantly of water, but with the passing  of time this is going to change into air and light. As a result of  this, the spoken and written word is going to gradually disappear from  our world. It will be replaced by thought transmissions, the spirit  realm’s method of communication. Every human spirit/soul belongs to and  is an integral part of that world.

The monumental adjustments and  changes these transformations demand from us and why they are necessary  by no means merely apply to the selected few. They concern everybody  and we are all involved. And because many have no idea of what is  expected of us and our world, it is hardly surprising that breakdowns  are very common, on the public scene as well as in individual lives. By  the way, I believe that the reason for the present severe over-crowding  of our world is due to the fact that all those who are sufficiently  evolved and therefore agreed, before entering into their present  lifetime, to take part in humankind’s rebirth are either already here or  will be appearing shortly. However, this state of affairs will not go  on forever. It will continue up to a certain point and then the birth  rates will quite naturally go down to manageable levels again. The  timing of when this will come about is known to the Highest Forces only.

Also,  I believe that every crisis that anyone in our world has to endure is  an outcry of our collective spirit/soul to those in charge of us in the  spirit realm to come to our help. They know the way of all things and  are equipped with the ability to guide and show us how we can free our  race from the emotional baggage of past times through which we and our  world became ever more materialistically orientated. Undoubtedly, this  has too been for the wise higher reason of teaching us and our world  another valuable lesson. But signs are emerging everywhere that this  part of our race’s development is waiting to be left behind.

There  is every reason for being glad and rejoicing because the saddest part  of our evolutionary journey is over and the age of enlightenment and  spiritual freedom truly is definitely with us. It is bringing us the  freedom to believe what the dwelling place of our inner guidance of the  wise one or living God within, our heart tells us is true and there is  no longer any need to believe that the misinterpretations of our world’s  sacred texts are true. In a nutshell that’s what the freedom of the  Aquarian age means. Wise ones leave those who are as yet unready to  comprehend such things to the beliefs that for the time being are dear  to them. They rest safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels are  showing every earthly self the way when their time for waking up from  their spiritual slumber has come.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘Loaves And Fishes’
•    ‘The Wedding At Cana’
•    ‘Walking On Water’
•    ‘A Celebration Of The Feminine’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty
*_
​ *Moving On
*
​ _*




*_
​ As every flower must fade and youth give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and virtues may be valid only in their day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling the small earthly self has to say farewell
And be ready for another new beginning.

Bravely and without sadness fresh learning can be tackled
With the knowledge that in the spiritual background
Of our earthly existence the power of the Unseen,
Even though it is invisible to earthly eyes, 
Has always ruled supreme and forever will do so.
This means that wherever our evolutionary pathway 
May still wish to take us, 
We shall be guided and protected by
The wise ones in charge of us,
Who will encourage us and help us to live. 

Knowing that the Earth is not our true home.
Allows our spirit and soul to roam freely and happily 
Through space and time, 
Without any shadow of a doubt that
The loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Are surrounding us and keeping us safe. 
These parents do not wish to restrict any of 
Its children of the Earth and tie them forever 
To such a lowly existence, 
When quite the opposite is true.

A high and holy destiny awaits each and every one of us.
Step by step the Universe has always been trying to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our understanding. 
And whenever someone stays with one particular 
Way of living for too long, 
Their spirit and soul stagnate and begin to yearn for 
Different kinds of learning.
This, however, can only be found
In new adventures and explorations.

The awareness that there really is no death, 
That life is eternal and without beginning or end, 
Makes it easier to respond to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on 
Into different dimensions of life has come.
It turns the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life 
Into an occasion of gladness and enjoyment about 
Our rebirth into the world of light and 
The approach of studies of a more elevated kind.

But even before it comes to this,
The realisation that in truth life’s call 
For all human beings will never end
 Fills our whole being with good cheer.
It enables us to cheerfully say good-bye, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Having found healing and peace 
In the conscious awareness of 
Our oneness with God, the Angels and all life,
Willingly and peacefully we shall
Forever move forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-One
*_
​ _*Do Not Judge
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ Only being able to ever see one side of    anything they observe and that beyond a shadow of doubt everything  that   happens in our world is part of the redemption of someone’s  karmic  debts  and life lessons, frequently of many people, wise ones  refuse to  judge  anything at face value. They know that the things that  are ugly  and evil  are manifestations of their unevolved state, and  that each one  of them  is on its way of slowly but surely – and that  may take many  human  earthly lifetimes – being transformed into  something that’s good,  right  and beautiful. 

This is why these sages have no need for wasting the precious energies    of the lifeforce within them on complaining, whinging and moaning,    getting angry and upset about the present state of our world. They    prefer to spend it on looking at and contemplating on the many things    and people that have already reached much higher evolutionary levels.    Aware that this assists their own spiritual development as well as that    of our world, wherever they are they are doing their best to bring  more   of it into being.

As ever, there is more to this than meets the eye. Our world is one of    dualities and consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that    are in polar opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light  and   the other of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative  and in   our world their manifestations are good or evil. As co-creators  with   God, through every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are    constantly in the process of creating something. Our thoughts create  our   reality and are feeding either into the stream of goodness and  light  or  of evil and darkness. Even the smallest contributions  increase their   power and strength. If we are among the lamenters who  can only see the   dark side of our world, our thoughts as well as  written and spoken  words  of complaint about its state are dragging us  further into the  dungeon  of depression. It acts like a quagmire that  pulls those  affected ever  deeper into the dark side of themselves and  our world.

The resulting darkness, if left unattended and unresolved, is stored in    the memories of our soul each time we leave our physical body behind  at   the end of another earthly lifetime. The lower self has no idea  that  its  soul is calling out ever louder that it is in need of  healing.   Suppressing depressive symptoms with the products of the  pharmaceutical   industry merely delays what is truly required. With the  help of these   chemicals we are going to bring the darkness, that is  entirely of our   own making, with us into every new lifetime. When  depression hits us   then, we cannot understand for the life of us why  this should be   happening to us. 

This is bound to continue until we bravely face our depression and    seriously get to work on it. And that’s an extremely scary enterprise,    but we do not have to do this on our own. Far from it! God and the    Angels are part of us and with us at all times. Not only are they aware    of our suffering, they are suffering with us. All we have to do is ask    for their help. It will never be denied to anyone who requests it. So    why not get on with it, now and see what happens?

And that’s why wise ones at all times look at the bright side of things.    They concentrate on that which is good, right and beautiful in our    world and the good that is in every human being. They know that even if    it may exist only in seedform in someone so far, it is there. The    evolutionary law of life will see to it that it wakes up when the time    is right for this to happen. Such kind and loving thoughts and words  are   feeding into the stream of light and adding to its strength. They  also   have the power of igniting the Divine spark in those around us  and   assist their awakening to come about more easily than it would  otherwise   have done. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Wesak Moon
*
_*




*_
​After  the resurrection and rebirth of Easter at the beginning of spring, the  next important event in the astrological/spiritual calendar is the Wesak  Moon. The Moon greatly influences all life on the Earth and in the  course of the Sun’s transit through the whole zodiac the full Moon takes  place in every one of the signs. Each full Moon is a highly significant  event in its own special way and this is especially true when the time  has come for celebrating the Wesak Festival. In the year 2020 the Wesak  Moon takes place Thursday, 7th Mai at 10.45 Greenwich Meantime. Studying  my interpretations of the Sun in Taurus and Scorpio will go a long way  towards a better understanding of the energies that are then influencing  us and our world.

Things can only happen on the Earth plane when  the time for them is right, i.e. the energies are lined up to allow it.  At any given time numerology can be turned into a useful instrument for  gaining insights into which energies are influencing us the events of  our world and us within them. The time around the Wesak Moon is a period  during which transformative and regenerative energies are flowing with  particular strength from the highest levels into every lifeform on our  planet, whilst  bringing us closer to the Buddha vibrations of love,  peace and goodwill.

The Buddha is believed to have meditated  under a Banyan tree until he found his enlightenment. In the Hindu  religion this tree represents the tree of life. As we know by now, the  Buddha is as much a legendary figure as the Master Jesus. It is  therefore not surprising that the tales about the length of time the  Buddha sat in meditation and also the type of tree where this took place  vary considerably. The Boddhi tree legend says that after having become  enlightened, the Buddha stayed under this tree and also others for  seven more weeks of meditating and mastering all his senses. However,  the accounts of these seven weeks do not always exactly match in some  details such as timing. It seems likely to me that the seven weeks are  more of an allegory, a symbolism for an indefinite length of time,  similar to the forty days and nights Jesus is said to have spent in the  desert, than what the Buddha actually did.

By the way, the same  especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into  our whole world on a number of other occasions, for example around the  time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, and also the Summer and  Winter Solstice or the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. Regardless of  whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they  simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally  strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make  any difference.

If you follow the link to ‘Myths And Legends’ at  the end of this chapter, you can read more about the legends of the Lord  Buddha and Jesus Christ. I believe that the Buddha story was given to  our world as a demonstration of how eventually every human being will  find its way into buddhahood. The time of the Wesak Moon is particularly  good for meditations and quiet reflections, not on the figure of the  Lord Buddha but the purpose of the legend that surrounds him.

From  the White Eagle Lodge’s Starlink May 2012: ‘White Eagle tells us that  at time of the Wesak Moon there is a natural up-rushing of life from the  Earth and as the energies rise, there is a corresponding outpouring  from the spiritual spheres. The ascending and descending ones blend and  fuse, and an expansion of the spiritual power of the Highest takes place  on the Earth plane.’

The following is the essence of a teaching  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides received from the White  Eagle Lodge for the Wesak Full Moon 2015: ‘At this time of the Buddhist  Wesak Festival, we would like to invite you to a special meditation that  consciously attunes your whole being to the heightened vibrations of  tenderness and love. In earthly life they can be absorbed much more  easily at this very special time of the year. The Buddha energies are  helpful for those who wish to walk the path of deep compassion. They  have the power of raising your own consciousness as well as that of your  whole world onto the higher level of existence where they are ruling  supreme. 

‘In your imagination lift yourself from your present  plane of existence to the higher etheric planes with their purer air and  finer pulsation or vibration. Come with us to an assembly of wise ones  where a vast gathering is taking place to celebrate the event that in  earthly life is known as the Buddhist or Wesak festival of peace,  compassion and love. Feel how the sweet and holy Buddha love is  enveloping and filling your whole being. Your heart expands with love  and compassion for every form of life because everybody here is aware  that all of them are siblings in the family of the Universal Christ, the  Light of all lights, in whom all life is one. Feel your love and  compassion for the animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms as well as the  very substance of Mother Earth. Meditate frequently on this at-one-ment  until infinite love and peace until it fills your whole being.’ 

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘The Sun In Taurus’
•    ‘The Sun In Scorpio’
•    ‘Myths And Legends‘
•    ‘The Christ Moon & The Moon Cycles’

​ From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-Four

The New Golden Age Of Spiritual Freedom

Has Anybody Seen My Old Friend?
*_
_*



*_

Has anybody seen my old friend Abraham?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
He freed a lot of people,
But it seems that the good die young,
Because when I looked around, he’d gone.

Has anybody seen my old friend John?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
He freed a lot of people,
But it seems that the good die young,
Because when I looked around, he’d gone.

Has anybody seen my old friend Martin?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
He freed a lot of people,
But it seems that the good die young,
Because when I looked around, he’d gone.

Didn’t you love the things that they stood for?
How they tried to make our world a better place!
With my whole being I know that
They didn’t come for nothing.
None of their efforts were wasted because by now
The time is no longer far away when our earthly existence
Has freed itself of hatred, violence and warmongering,
Deception and exploitation of the masses by
A minority who is pulling the strings behind the
Scenes of our world, thinking that their greed is enough
To provide them with the power of ruling our world.
The Coronavirus outbreak is part of the process of
God and the Angels showing us that they,
With the help of the law of love and evolution,
Are the only ones who have ever truly
Ruled our world and that
This will forever continue.

Has anybody seen my old friend Bobby?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
Yes, I can tell you where all our friends have gone.
They have returned to the world of light,
Humankind’s true home,
Where they are safe and secure.
From there they have always been supporting
And showing us how each one of us can
Do their share of creating the new golden age
Of spiritual freedom and plenty for everything
That shares our planet with us.

Richard Holler
Edited by Aquarius

​And  have you by any chance seen my beloved best friend of sixty-eight years  and husband of almost fifty-five of them, who departed from earthly  life at the end of January 2020? To some of you know him as the  Courtjester or Scriptorius. Only joking! I know that he’s alive and well  in the spirit world and enjoying its greater freedom. That’s what  Abraham Lincoln, John F. Kennedy, Martin Luther King and Bobby Kennedy  and many other well known people, who left this plane before and after  them, have been doing all along. The spirit realm is humankind’s true  home from which we all emerge at the beginning of each new earthly  lifetime and to which we return when its end comes round. There is  nowhere else for anyone to go.

And what about Heaven and hell?  They never were places anyone goes to, but represent states of  consciousness that we create for ourselves and those around us. We are  good at bringing about hell on Earth for as long as we are unaware of  our true nature and that, because of God’s Universal laws, everything we  send into our world in thoughts, words and deeds unerringly finds its  way back to us, either in this lifetime or a future one. Divine justice  is so perfect that for a long time it’s hard to imagine for our earthly  selves. Any bread cast on the waters of life returns to us and that not  necessarily through the same people. This also applies to that which is  harmful and evil. God’s justice never errs and as soon as we have grown  strong enough to cope with what comes our way, our next lifetime finds  us at the receiving end of the suffering we once inflicted upon those  around us.

During the early stages of our earthly education our  thinking and behaviour patterns are based on beliefs of which we like to  think that they are based on the truth. But in the fullness of time,  our Christ nature stirs from its slumbers. It dawns on us that the high  and holy destiny of evolving into a Christed one in our own right is in  store for every human being eventually. We then realise that there will  never be anyone who waves some kind of a magic wand to save us and  redeem every one of the sins we ever committed, because we ourselves are  the only ones who can do this. We wake up to the fact that the story of  the Master Jesus’ life is but a legend. Its metaphors and symbolisms  represent the initiations every human being experiences in the course of  their long evolutionary journey.

Jesus is the symbol of  everyone’s own God or Christ nature. For a long time the Divine  characteristics of our nature are asleep and hidden deep within our own  being. No-one will ever sit in judgement over us and there will be no  judgement day. Upon arrival in the spirit world, we rest and recover  from the stresses and strains of our most recent earthly existence. Hand  in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, we then take a good and  honest look at how we performed in the course of all our earthly  lifetimes. Only when we feel that our earthly self has grown strong  enough to cope with the redemption of some more of its karmic debts,  does our spirit/soul decide where, when and with whom this should be  attempted.

In consultation with various other Angelic groups, our  wise ones find the right slot for us. Even though we are making the  most of what’s left of our freedom in the spirit world, we are good and  ready to withdraw from it for another spell. After all, it’s what we  want because without it no progress is possible for any earthly self’s  travels up its personal evolutionary spiral. For each one of us this  journey consists of bringing forth, everybody from deep within their own  being, and work on developing the characteristics of our true eternal  God or Christ nature.

Our earthly personality is left behind each  time we return to the state of being nothing but spirit/soul. Stored in  our soul memories, this part of us waits to be picked up again at the  beginning of our next earthly lifetime, should another one be needed to  complete our compulsory earthly education. During our times in the  spirit realm, we are well aware of what happens on the earthly plane and  that enables us to provide those who are struggling to cope with its  events with the necessary spiritual support. What we are not allowed to  do is working on changing anyone’s earthly personality. But we are  always there and can be called upon at any time of day or night. There  is no such thing as darkness of any kind in the world of light.

The  age of Aquarius is dedicated to group consciousness, friendship with  all life and above all honesty and truth. These concepts are the  gateways into a new golden age that is ahead for our whole world.  Abraham, John, Martin and Bobby have been part of various groups of  spirit guides. The members of all groups are constantly working very  hard on behalf of humankind and it’s good to know that they and also my  husband have joined one of them. Our spirit friends and helpers are  doing their best to help all of us on this side of the veil that  separates their world from ours, whenever we ask for it.They  are delighted to intuitively show us how to work our way through the  final stages of humankind’s rebirth – or rather rediscovery – of its  higher God or Christ nature. Through this Mother Earth is also  transforming herself into a more pleasant and peaceful planet that will  eventually radiate nothing but healing and goodwill into the whole of  Creation. I have applied for a place in one of these groups, so I can  continue to serve my apprenticeship as a young God in the making by  supporting you, when my time of departure has come.

All groups  are working hand in hand with the Angels and Masters around the throne  of God, the Christ Circle. They are executors of God’s great plan of  life and in charge of the development of everything that exists in the  whole of Creation on all its levels. They have always passed their  instructions to the lower ranks of spirit guides and helpers. They in  turn have only ever been allowed to present to our world that which is  in keeping with the great plan of life and what we are therefore ready  to digest and understand. Nothing in our world ever happened perchance,  by accident or was a coincidence. The same is true for anyone’s  departure from the earthly plane. Only when the purpose of our lifetime  has been fulfilled, one of the Angels of death takes our hand and we are  allowed to go home.

It makes no difference whether in our  present lifetime we found fame and fortune or were completely unknown.  Once our earthly personality has been shed, we are all the same. And  everything that occurs in the course of any one of our lifetimes can  only take place because it represents the harvest of the seeds we  ourselves once sowed, either earlier during this lifetime or in a  previous one that took place a long time ago. All is part of God’s great  plan of life and the billions and trillions of small plans for every  human being within it.

And whenever one of us leaves this plane,  irrespective of how it comes about, the departed one most certainly is  not dead but merely has moved into a different dimension of life. It’s  just that one of the Angels of death has freed that person’s captive  spirit/soul from the prison of existing as a material being in a world  that, with the passing of time, became ever more materialistically  orientated. Isn’t it a wonderful relief to find out that in truth every  human being, including Abraham, John, Martin, Bobby, my husband,  therefore also you and me, are eternal and immortal spirit/souls who can  and will never die?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Has Anybody Here Seen My Brother Abraham?’
 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Where Have All The Flowers Gone?
*
*In Honour Of VE Day 8th May 2020
*
_*




*_
_Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls picked them, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago.
Taken husbands, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young men gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to soldiers, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time passing’.
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to grave yards, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to flowers, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Young girls picked them, every one.
And where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to grave yards, every one
When shall we ever learn?
When shall we ever learn?_

Pete Seeger

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Where Have All The Flowers Gone?’  

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’  

* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Prayer For Mother’s Day*_

_*




*_
​Mother’s Day is a modern celebration that has its origin in North  America. It honours our own mother, as well as motherhood, maternal  bonds and the influence of mothers in society in general. This day is  celebrated on various days in many parts of the world, most commonly in  the months of March or May. 

The celebration of Mother’s Day began in the United States in the early  twentieth century and is not related to the many festivities of mothers  and motherhood that have been part of our world over thousands of years,  such as the Greek cult to Cybele, the Roman festival of Hilaria or the  Christian Mothering Sunday celebration, which originally celebrated the  church as mother of humankind, not motherhood in general. Despite this,  in many countries Mother’s Day has become synonymous with these older  traditions.

O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life
And Your love so Divine.
I thank You for the love
Of a mother like mine.

In Your infinite mercy
Look down from above
And bless my dear mother
With the gift of Your love.

And all through the year,
Whatever betide her,
Show her each day
That You are inside her.

Beloved Father/Mother, 
Show me the way
How I can help her
And brighten her day.

Bless her dear heart
With the ability to see
That her love means more
Than the world to me.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

​Let us also pray in thankfulness for the  mothers of our present lifetime who have already returned to the world  of spirit for their hard earned and well deserved rest. Included in this  prayer are mothers who, in their most recent lifetime, followed and  acted out the drives and urges of their lower earthly nature, instead of  bringing  forth the best qualities of their higher Christ nature. By  showing their children through their behaviour how they do not want to  be, mothers create heavy karmic burdens  for themselves, even though at  the same time they are acting as invaluable teachers for their  offspring. 

As every human being is on the same evolutionary pathway, by agreeing to  play this part in our lives such mothers – mine was one of them – are  slowing down their spiritual development and maybe even bringing it to a  standstill for that particular lifetime. And for that, we as their  children owe them an extra special debt of gratitude.
With love and gratitude to all mothers of our world
and the Great Mother of all life.
Every earthly mother is one of her manifestations.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wise Mothers
*_
​ _*




*_
​ This is a gift from the wisdom and love  of Me, the Great Mother of all Life, to My human manifestations on the  Earth plane. It is dedicated to those who are planning to become wise  mothers in their own right and to any woman who already is one. It is  also for the fortunate ones who presently have a wise earthly mother as  well as for those who once had one like this.

•    Truly wise mothers know that their children are My children, the  same as they themselves are. They are aware that their offspring are  merely coming through them and are not of them and therefore not some  kind of parent property. The awareness of this helps them to let go of  their young ones easily, when the time for doing so has come. 

•    Wise mothers appreciate when to give something to their child and  when it is better to withhold, so that through this the child learns to  appreciate the value of what it desires.

•    Wise mothers know that children’s growth is not merely measured by  their height and age or their grades at school, but even more so by  their understanding of the higher purpose and meaning of their earthly  existence. 

•    Wise mothers are aware that the child that has entrusted itself  into her care for its present lifetime is by no means an empty vessel  that is waiting to be filled. They realise that their child could be a  reincarnation of a much older and more experienced soul than they  themselves are, who has come to teach her many things. 

•    Wise mothers are grateful that the child has chosen to come through  her into another lifetime in the hope of getting the support that is  necessary for the full unfoldment of the junior’s special gifts and  talents, which could have taken many lifetimes to develop. The memories  of all its learning from previous earthly sojourns are stored in its  soul and can be reached through its subconscious. 

•    Wise mothers understand that in all of us, without being aware of  it, we are constantly tapping into the memories of our soul and that  they influence everything we do in positive or negative ways, depending  on how we have prepared ourselves in previous lifetimes for the present  one. Wise mothers realise that this also applies to the development of  her offspring.

 * * *

​ _*Changing Perceptions
*_
​ _*




*_
​ At various ages the child may say about its mother:​ 4 – My Mummy is a miracle! She can do anything and knows everything!
8 – My Mum knows a lot! A whole lot!
12 – She really doesn’t know quite everything.
14 – Naturally, Mother doesn’t know that, either.
16 – Mother? She’s hopelessly old fashioned.
18 – That old woman? She’s way out of date!
25 – Let’s ask Mum – she might know a little bit about this.
35 – Before I decide, I’ll get Mum’s opinion.
45 – I wonder what Mum would have thought about it?
65 – If only I could talk it over with Mum once more. Well, let’s  meditate on it and ask the wisdom of the Great Mother in my heart to  guide and help me. 

A woman’s true beauty does not express itself in the clothes she wears,  the figure she has or what hairstyle she chooses. It can only be seen in  her eyes. They are the mirror or her soul, the doorway to her heart and  the place where love dwells. Real beauty in women and men alike is  eternal and comes from their soul; outer things like moles and warts  cannot mar it. It expresses itself in the way they care for those around  them and the love they apply to everything they do. That is the only  kind of beauty that truly counts and lasts forever. The main purpose of  every human being’s earthly existence is the discovery of this kind of  beauty within themselves, so that through manifesting it in all their  daily encounters it can increase with the passing of the years. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Happy Mother's Day!

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Great Cathedrals
*
​ *




*
​ I am the mother of four young children  and belong to a group of friends. One evening we were having meeting to  welcome Janet, one of the members of our circle home from a fabulous  trip. Telling us of her adventures, Janice went on and on about the  places she had seen and the hotels she stayed in. And there was I,  looking at the others who were all turned out so well. It was hard not  to compare myself with them. My out of style dress was the only thing I  could find that was clean enough and because I had no time for washing  my hair before I left our house, I tied it into a knot. And just for a  moment I was afraid a smell of peanut butter might cling to me and waft  to the others. I have to admit I was feeling rather sorry for myself. 

But  then Janice turned to me with a beautifully wrapped package and said:  ‘I brought you this.’ It was a book on the great cathedrals of Europe. I  wasn’t sure why she had given it to me, until I saw her dedication,  which read: ‘To my friend, with admiration for the greatness of what you  are building and what no-one can see.’ During the coming days, I  devoured the book and found in it four truths that changed my  perspective of life entirely. To my astonishment I discovered that the  life of the builders of the great cathedrals of our world had been very  similar to mine.

Let me explain. Nobody knows who the builders were, as no records of the  names of most of them are available anywhere. As a matter of fact, they  dedicated a whole lifetime to a work they would never see finished.  Therefore they are unlikely to have expected any credit for their  efforts. Their enthusiasm and love for their project may well have been  fuelled by the belief that they were building for the glory of God and  that the all-seeing eye of God would appreciate any sacrifices that had  to be made.

The book contains a legend about a rich man who came to visit one of the  cathedrals while it was under construction. For a while he watched a  workman who was busy carving a tiny bird on the inside of a beam. The  rich man was so puzzled by this that he asked the workman: ‘Why are you  spending so much time carving that bird into a beam that will be covered  by the roof? No-one will ever see it.’ ‘Ah,’ the other one replied:  ‘It’s for God. The almighty sees everything.’

When I closed the book, the small still voice of my inner guidance  whispered: ‘Your efforts are not for nothing either. I am the living God  within you. I am as much part of you as you are of Me. At all times I  see even the tiniest sacrifice anyone is making, even though no-one else  may do so. No act of kindness, no button sewn on or cake baked is too  small a labour of love for Me to notice and be pleased about. Be proud  for you too are involved in the construction of a great building. You  cannot yet see what it will be one day. It may even take until you  return into the world of spirit, but from there too you will know that  your efforts have not been wasted and that the seeds you have been  sowing are bearing fruit, one way or another.’ 

It’s good to know that, just as the builders of the cathedrals are  looking at their achievements from the other side of the veil of  consciousness, at the latest I too will be able to view the results of  my efforts when I join them. But, wait a minute. Some of those great  edifices are hundreds of years old, so in the meantime their designers  and builders could have been recycled many times. Just think! At this  very moment they could be standing in front of one of those old  churches, admiring the work of their own minds and hands, unaware of  what kind of an input they once had into its creation. They may  inexplicably feel drawn to it, as if by some giant invisible magnet, to  stand and gaze upon and admire it. Isn’t it an amazing world we live in?

Sometimes when I am together with my children, they are so focussed on  experiencing their young lives that I cannot help a feeling of being  invisible. I do not allow this to spoil my enjoyment of my offspring  because I recognise that such feelings are a good cure for my  self-centeredness. My newly found vision of being a great builder helps  me to keep the right perspective on my children, my life and myself. It  helps me to know that I too am one of those people who are working hard  at a job they may never see finished during their present lifetime and  that may never bear my name.

The author of my book wrote that no cathedrals could ever be built in  our present times for the simple reason that nobody would be willing to  make the required sacrifices. Come to think of it, I would not want my  daughter to tell the friend she brings home from college for  Thanksgiving: ‘My mother is wonderful! She got up at four in the morning  to bake some homemade pies and then hand-basted a turkey for three  hours. On top of that she cleaned the whole house to make it look and  feel good.’ I do not care for building myself shrines and monuments. I  just want my children to come home. And if there is anything my children  say to their friends, I hope it will be something like: ‘You’re going  to love it, I’m sure.’

No matter what anyone may say about us mothers, in the great plan of  life we are playing an essential role. Without us our world could not  continue to exist. We are the representatives and temporary substitutes  of the Great Mother, who gives life through all her daughters. Like her,  lovingly and silently we give of our best, safe in the knowledge that  She and Her Angels are going to take care of the rest. As co-creators  with God, women are doing their share of building mighty cathedrals,  metaphorically speaking. No-one, except God, can see the many sacrifices  and efforts each one of these works takes. But throughout the ages,  hasn’t our world at all times been marvelling at what wonderful work  women are doing by bringing up their children?
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’*_

_*Good Morning Starshine*_

_*



*_

Good morning Starshine,
The Earth says hello.
You twinkle above us,
We twinkle below.
Good morning Starshine,
You lead us along.
My love and me, as we sing
Our early morning singing song. 

Good morning Christ Star,
O Light of all lights and 
Sun of all suns.
All earthlings say: ‘Hello!’
You radiate Your light into our world
And we respond to it from below.

Good morning Christ Star,
Please lead all of us along.
We kneel before You and 
Our early morning song 
Sings our gratitude and 
Praise for You.

Our whole world yearns for the 
Spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age
Of believing what our heart and soul 
Tell us is true.
May Your honesty and truth,
Loyalty and integrity rule 
Us and our world,
For ever and ever.

Amen.

From the musical ‘Hair’ 
About the Age Of Aquarius

Book and lyrics by
James Rado and Gerome Ragni
Music by Galt MacDermot
Adapted by Aquarius
​This part was inspired by a message from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me from the White  Eagle Lodge during the Coronavirus pandemic: ‘Many people in your world  are as yet unaware that every one of you, without exception, is a spark  of the Christ Light and therefore a child of the Great Father/Mother of  all life. The time has come for ever more of you to find out that all  characteristics and powers that are in God are also in you. And that  means that in the present situation none of you is as helpless as you  may think you are. 

‘The infinite wisdom and all encompassing, understanding and therefore  forgiving love of the Highest Forces have granted every human being the  precious gift of freedom of choice. And choose you must because not  choosing reveals that you are supporting those who are once again trying  to rule humankind with the power of fear. This is how a comparatively  small minority in your world is at the moment trying to exploit the mass  of people for selfish gains. That’s how the religions of your world  once ruled humankind and therefore represents the way of the past. No  person or organisation of your world will ever be allowed to act the  part of the priesthood. 

‘This is because by now the Aquarian age has been reached. It is the age  in which all Divine qualities, especially those of honesty and truth,  are slowly but surely taking over the role of humankind’s supreme  rulers. It will not come about through an outside force, but through  each and every one of you bringing forth, each from deep within their  own being, the characteristics of their very own God or Christ nature.  And it’s up to every one of you choose to cower fearfully, like a rabbit  in front of a snake that given half a chance will surely eat it, or  whether you would rather turn to God and the Angels to request that they  show you intuitively how you can contribute to humankind working its  way out of its predicament. 

‘The help of God and the Angels cannot come to anyone without asking.  But they are happy to advise those who turn to them. For a long time  they have working on humankind’s awakening to its true higher nature.  The present situation is a wake-up call that is accompanied by an  opportunity to prove that with their help and will all things really are  possible, that crooked corners can be made straight and any condition  healed. 

‘They are waiting for your call because they need the help of every one  of you as much as you need theirs. To set the wheels in motion, take  care to go about it the right way. In your moments of quiet reflection  and meditation request their guidance and protection before venturing  into healing mode. Pay attention to what comes to you intuitively, trust  the instructions you receive and follow them. 

‘Know that the Christ Star’s light has the power of absorbing all  darkness and fear that exists on all levels of your planet. In the  Divine Trinity’s healing temple the Angels of healing and peace are  constantly occupied with uplifting and transmuting such energies into  blessing and healing ones that from there flow to anyone who is in need  of it and works on restoring it to normal healthy functioning. Every  year at the special time of the Wesak Festival the roots of every human  being can reach particularly deep into the heartmind of the Divine  Trinity. In return they are provided with a steadily increasing  unshakable faith and trust in the profound goodness of the life that  every one of you has been given. 

‘In your imagination now visualise the spiritual inner level of life  where the whole of humankind is kneeling before the Great Father/Mother  and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ.  They are praying for Divine mercy and forgiveness. Let’s join them and  add prayer to theirs:

‘O Great White Spirit and the Angels please grant every single one of us  and the whole of humankind the gift of Your guidance and protection.  Please show all of us intuitively how to go blessing and healing our  world, so it can return to normal healthy functioning for all lifeforms  that shares it with us. Become aware that every human earthly mind and  imagination is a powerful instrument. As co-creators with God, each one  of you has the power within to create good as well as evil, sickness and  also good health. 

‘Take good care how you use this your very own precious tool. And now  imagine that the Christ light’s warmth and love deeply penetrates every  cell and atom of your own being and flows from there into your whole  world. Watch how everything it touches that is harmful for anyone’s  wellbeing is uplifted and transmuted into something beneficial. In  particular concentrate on the different types of Coronavirus. Observe  the Christ Light strengthening the immune system of humans and animals  affected by them and how the symptoms of their afflictions are clearing  up and their whole being restored to its normal healthy functioning.’
Recommended Viewing:​·      ‘Good Morning Starshine’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  
 
* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good Morning, Starshine – Part Two

Covid-19*_







​‘Progressing on the evolutionary spiral  is the birthright of humankind and everything that shares your world, as  well as the planet itself. Anything that influences it in harmful ways  is trying to interfere with this and hold all of it back in the past.  Everything of this nature represents their crude and unevolved state and  in truth is nothing but a relic from the past. This applies to all  kinds of damaging bacteria and viruses and in particular the Coronavirus  that’s been given the name of Covid-19. 

‘Love and evolution together are the main Divine law that rules life in  the whole of Creation, including that of the Earth. In keeping with this  law, the damaging influences that remain anywhere are merely waiting to  be changed into something beneficial, in this case not only humankind  but everything that shares your planet with you. That’s why God and the  Angels, through us, invite you to take part in the following: during  your times of quiet reflection and meditation imagine that the Covid-19  looks like the image above. Observe how the full strength of the Christ  Star’s light deeply penetrates into the virus and how through this its  colour changes from red to a pleasant green like the trees and grasses  of your world.

‘This invitation is the tool that God and the Angels are herewith laying  into the hands of anyone who is reading this. Please do not forget to  share it with as many as possible of those around you, so that they too  can make their very own contribution to changing your world’s present  situation. It’s up to each one of you whether it will continue for an  indefinite time or reach its natural end. With your help it could come  much sooner than anybody dares to think at the moment and that in quite a  magical way.

‘God bless every one of you and keep you safe, forever and ever. To us,  your spirit friends and helpers, it makes no difference whether anyone  is as yet capable of following our invitation or not. We love all of  you, totally and unconditionally, because we are aware that, in the  fullness of time, even the last and slowest one of you is going to wake  up from their spiritual slumber and get to know God’s true nature and  their own.’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
All things really are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, 
Prejudices and superstitions uplifted and
Transmuted into Divine wisdom and truth.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe in it with all our hearts and souls,
God and the Angels will do the rest.
That’s why I now ask you,
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
To grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and together with You work 
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Rising above and leaving behind 
The selfish desires and destructive urges
Of my earthly nature.

May Your will be mine
And my will be Yours and 
May Your inspiration flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers
That ensure the harmonious unfolding of all life
In keeping with Your Great evolutionary plan.

Amen​ 
​​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-Two
*_
​ *All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
​ _*




*_
​ I trust God’s great plan of life 
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how 
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because 
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that 
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

​ * * *

​ To everything there is a season,
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

That’s how God and the Angels, 
In the course of life’s journey 
Forwards and upwards on
The evolutionary spiral of life,
Are making everything beautiful,
In God’s time, not ours.

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•   ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-Three
*_
​ _*From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
*_
​ _*You Are Never Alone
*_
​ _*




*_
​ ‘Know that you are never alone.
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
They are holding, comforting and loving you,
totally and unconditionally,
no matter what may ever befall you.’

​ Some people believe that you, My beloved   children of the Earth, on that plane of life are completely left to   your own devices and can do whatever you like. This is a false belief   that could not be further from the truth. Nothing in your world or   elsewhere is a coincidence or happens perchance. A wise higher reason   lies behind everything. And wherever you may find yourselves at any   given moment, the events of your life could only ever come about because   they are part of My great plan for the evolution of all life. The   Angels and Masters around My throne, the Christ Circle, are the   executors of My plan. They are also responsible for the development of   every aspect of you and your world. All life in the whole of Creation is   subject to the close scrutiny of the Angels and Masters, and many  other  groups of guides and helpers in My world, the realm of light.  Even  though they are invisible to earthly eyes, let no-one run away  with the  idea that they do not exist. They are the eye that never  sleeps.

For educational reasons spirit/souls of different evolutionary levels   are at any given time taking part in earthly life. At any given time   there are younger and less experienced spirit/souls in your midst who   are undergoing the first grade of their earthly schooling. Because so   far they are unaware of the true higher purpose and meaning of their   existence, it is inevitable that they are interfering with the smooth   functioning of your world. That’s how the Angels and I are providing the   tests and trials for their older and more experienced siblings in the   great family of humankind. 

When some of them hunt one or the other of the animal species of your   world to the brink of extinction, the Angels inspire those of your   scientists, who are in the process of waking up to and are beginning to   follow the motivations of their higher God or Christ nature, with ideas   for avoiding this. As soon as one of them becomes seriously interested   in the welfare of your planet and its animal population, we can use  them  as channels through whom our wisdom and truth can flow into the   consciousness of your world. This is how it comes about that the   development of processes like the cloning of endangered species is   entrusted into the care of spirit/souls who have reached the second and   middle phase of their earthly education.

For the people involved this creates opportunities for redeeming some of   the negative Karma they incurred during the lifetimes of attending the   lower grades. Love and evolution together are My first Universal law  of  life. The law of cause and effect, also known as that of Karma and   reincarnation in your world, is the first law’s main subsidiary that   fulfils the function of a homing device. This law ensures that   everything returns to its source and that in the vastness of My   Creation’s space and time nothing will ever be lost for good. That   includes human spirits and souls. Regardless of how many earthly   lifetimes it may take every single one of you eventually returns into   the conscious awareness of your oneness with Me. 

The law of Karma has nothing to do with revenge or punishment. Quite the   opposite is true because it creates opportunities for new learning as   well as redeeming and paying off the karmic debts you accumulated in  the  course of past earthly sojourns. Every aspect of My Creation is   constantly in search of balancing and the law of Karma ensures that   everything eventually does. The Angels are supervising the working out   of all My laws and the effects they are having on everything on the   earthly plane. They see to it that, independent of how long this may   take, the scales of life and justice for each one of you and your world   are finally brought into perfect equilibrium.

As many of you know by now, the whole of My Creation consists of   dualities and polarities. In Me they are working together harmoniously   and are perfectly balanced. Even though you are unaware of this for a   long time, the same is also at work in each one of you. For as long as   you lack the understanding of your true nature and the forces and   energies that are affecting you and everything that happens to you   during the early stages of your earthly education, the heavenly and   earthly aspects of your nature are bound to struggle against each other.   It takes many lifetimes before you have mastered the art of getting   these two parts to co-operate and function together peacefully and   harmoniously the way they are doing in Me.

And because wise ones are aware of these things, they would never dream   of sitting in judgement over anyone. They simply send love and healing   from their own hearts and aura, and refuse to criticise or question   others. Advice they only give when it has been asked for, because they   understand that every soul can only move forwards one small step at a   time and through learning from their own trials and errors. This is the   only way spiritual illumination in the form of wisdom, self-control and   mastery can be achieved by any one of you. All of you are young Gods  in  the making who are presently serving their apprenticeship on the  earthly  plane of life. Each one is an aspiring master soul in the  process of  learning how to become dispassionate and capable of meeting  any kind of  event with tranquillity. 
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming
*_
_*




*_
​During  the early stages of our earthly education, up to a point all human  souls are allowed to do as they please. But still, whatever anyone does  at any given moment can only take place within the boundaries and  limitations of the God’s law, the Universal law of cause and effect.  Nothing in the whole of Creation is out of its and therefore God’s  reach. The history and present state of our world shows clearly what  this kind of behaviour has produced. But now at last the time has come  for waking up to our true nature and taking charge of the greed and  avarice of our lower earthly nature and making big changes through  acting in keeping with God’s laws and expressing the qualities of our  Christ nature. In truth, this is what Christianity calls the second  coming, namely the first appearance of the Christ Spirit in our world.  The first one was merely a legend.

At last we and our world have  reached the evolutionary level that Buddhism describes as ‘The latter  days of the law’ and Christianity ‘The second coming’. The idea behind  both concepts is the awakening of the Divine spark of God’s light in all  human hearts. The latter days and the second coming have arrived for  those who have  consciously become aware of their true nature and the  presence of the Universal laws that rule all life throughout the whole  of Creation. Every human soul’s final destination, no matter how low or  humble our position in life at present may still be, is the reunion with  our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life who is the Source of  our being. The only reason why the tale of the Master Jesus’ life once  appeared in our world was to prepare our race for the fact that every  one of us is destined to eventually evolve into a Christed  one, a  spiritual Master like the legendary Jesus, who in truth never  walked  the Earth.

Some seem to believe that with the coming of the  latter days the law of Karma will cease to exist, but that could not be  further from the truth. The Universal laws never change. To my mind, the  latter days of the law would be more appropriately described as ‘the  latter days of the human ignorance of the law and the end of their  misbehaviour.’ No-one can revoke Cosmic Laws. But even if it were  possible, what wiser, kinder and more loving laws could there be other  than the ones we have now? For example, the law of Karma sees to it  that, when certain conditions have been fulfilled, i.e. we have redeemed  ourselves, our slate is wiped clean and we are allowed a fresh  beginning. Equipped with our increased understanding and the wisdom we  have gathered along the way we are then ready to be released into the  exploration of the higher and, in the fullness of time, the highest  levels of life.

Surely nobody in  their right senses could wish to change the law that ensures that  everything returns to its source and that therefore nothing in the whole  of Creation can ever get truly lost. It is this law that constantly  draws and guides every one of God’s children of the Earth back towards  their true home and the awareness of our real nature. In the process of  learning to distinguish between good and evil it is this law and the  guidance of our Highest Self who in the long course of our evolution  helps every soul to find its own way out of the holes we once dug for  ourselves. To avoid digging more of them from this moment onwards, all  we have to do is familiarise ourselves with how the law of Karma  expresses itself throughout the whole of Creation, including our own  life and that of our whole world.

The last day of the law will  have arrived as soon as the last one of us has learnt to send nothing  but good in thought, word and deed into our world. This will not  literally be the last day of the law but of the times when the law could  do nothing but return our own evildoings from previous lifetimes and  present them to us in this one, whilst offering us opportunities for  doing better. When we give of the best and holiest that is in us, the  only things that can return to us is more of the same. And this it will  do in such rich measure that we shall have enough to share with all who  are in need of it. That is how the last day of the law is going to bring  an end to all suffering and pain on the Earth plane. And that can only  come about through everybody’s own efforts at acting on the spiritual  knowledge that is increasingly flowing into our world, not merely  reading and then forgetting about it.

The more each one of us  makes a conscious effort to give of their best and create nothing but  good Karma for us and our world, the more the Cosmic laws will reward us  by returning the same to us, until finally nothing but good can come  back to us and our whole world. And that, my beloved friends, will be  the natural end of the expressions of the law the way we once knew it.  No longer will there be any need for our individual souls and the soul  of our world to grow through pain and suffering, the way it did in the  past. Everyone’s soul energies and those of our world will expand  through joy and love instead.

Saturn is the planet of Karma and  the stern schoolmaster of the zodiac. Saturn is a symbolism of the  aspect of the Divine who, when the end of their earthly education comes  into sight, demands strict self-discipline and self-mastery from all Its  human children of the Earth. Saturn together with Uranus is the  co-ruler of Aquarius, the sign of the Age that is now with us. To assist  us with learning how to tap into and develop our inner strengths and  capabilities, Saturn’s lessons present us with many tests and trials,  delays and frustrations. We need to deal with them in the appropriate  manner and patiently endure what the law of Karma is returning to us  from previous lifetimes into the present one. When we attend to our  lessons by drawing the learning from each one of our experiences, which  they are meant to bring us, Saturn’s role with the passing of time  changes from the Universal teacher into that of the rewarder. Saturn’s  lessons too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom.

Love is the  law of life and the Mother is the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the  Divine Trinity. We come from love and to it we eventually return. The  sacred spark in us is the beginning of everyone’s own Christ nature, the  Christ Spirit whose love fills the whole of Creation with Its presence.  We are Its child and our true nature is like Him/Her nothing but love.  When we are loving this way and we are listening to the small still  voice in our heart that tells us what is right and wrong at any given  time, no-one needs to preach to us about the ten commandments of the  Abrahamic religions.

The love in our heart alone and its  expressions in the world around us can release us from the chains and  shackles of earthly life and the duty of further earthly lifetimes. At  last we are free to consciously take part in and explore the higher and  eventually highest realms of existence that are waiting for us when our  earthly curriculum has been dealt with to the entire satisfaction of the  wise ones in charge of us.

Love and thought are the two most  powerful forces in the whole of Creation. It stands to reason that kind  and loving thoughts double the power of one of these powers on its own.  Just think, they once brought each one of us into being and therefore  have always remained part of us. And when the Christ love awakens and  comes alive in us, love no longer remains a mere lip service. It is a  deep inner urge, a need and conviction to give of our talents to the  whole of life from the love and compassion that fills our whole being.  We have no appetite for seeking fame or fortune but are content and  happy to humbly serve as a channel through which the blessing and  healing power of the Christ Light can flow. That which then pours forth  from us is pure Christ love. It recognises the dignity of everything  that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation, the heavenly as much as  the human world with all its kingdoms on the physical and spiritual  plane of life.

I believe that all suffering in our world to this  day is caused by the dark clouds of ignorance that for so long have been  surrounding it, and that through dissolving these clouds the suffering  will eventually end. On our pathway from aspiring healer and  lightbringer into becoming an enlightened or Christed being in our own  right we gradually enter into the Christ or cosmic consciousness of  hearing, tasting, smelling and touching God in everything. Bringing  forth our own Christ nature from deep within the core of our being is  the medium that takes us along this road of reunion with God. In that  sense alone can Christ ever be humankind’s saviour and redeemer. This is  how the legend of the Master Jesus, in yet another variation on the  theme of the Universal Christ of all ages presenting Him/Herself in many  different guises as the archetypal God-person, is bringing us and our  world the long promised salvation and redemption, after all.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Second Coming Is Here’

 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All That Thou Hast Brought Upon Us
*_
​ 




​ All of life is a journey and humankind’s  descent into physicality is no exception. It has been an exceedingly  long and slow excursion and many of the offences we committed on the  pathway that took us ever deeper into experiencing life in physicality  had to be left behind, so they could be attended to in future lifetimes.  It could not have been any other way, because in those days we still  lacked the ability to understand the purpose of our existence and  therefore could not cope with the problems that arose any better. 

But now that we are here, we either have already developed this skill  or, with the help of God and the Angels, are about to do so. This is how  it has come about that some of the oldest debts in our spiritual  bankbook are haunting us now and from time to time are sending us  reminders that they are waiting to be made good, by none other than us.  Having reached the ascending arc of humankind’s evolution, God and the  Angels are waiting to be called upon to assist us individually and  collectively to return into the conscious awareness of our God’s true  nature, our own and our oneness with all life. 

If we move through our world with open eyes, it is not hard to see how  to this day some of humankind’s most ancient karmic debts are presenting  us and our world with severe problems. Whatever accumulation of  unredeemed individual and collective offences is left from all previous  lifetimes eventually has to be redeemed by us, each time one of us  returns to the Earth plane. As we are living in the times that Buddhism  describes as ‘the latter days of the law’ – a theme to which we shall  return in a moment – any issues that were up to now left unattended are  presenting themselves to us and our world, so that their final  resolutions can be found.

 The following prayer from the Apocrypha, The Complete Bible – An American Translation, speaks to us from down the ages:

 _All that Thou hast brought upon us
And all that Thou hast done to us,
Thou hast done in justice –
Deliver us, in Thy wonderful way.

From ‘The Song Of The Three Holy Children’ 
Daniel 7-19
_
​ Like the children in the prayer, our  ancestors – it is more than likely that you and I were among them – let  us pray together: Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, deliver  us and our world from all evil and the greatest evil in this existence  is fear. Please help us to uplift and transmute all fears and anxieties  of our world into blessing and healing energies for all life, so that it  may bring a renewal of hope, faith and trust to each and every heart  and soul and to the soul of our world. May Your infinite love and wisdom  guide and protect us all and keep us safe in Your loving hands. Amen

 So much has been known to us for such a  very long time. Do you find it as astonishing as I do about how little  has been understood, up to now? Let us rejoice at how far we have come  on our evolutionary pathway by now and that much more Divine wisdom and  trust is unveiling itself to us all the time. As the pioneers of the  Aquarian Age, let us enjoy and cherish the excitement of the task that  lies before us. Resting safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels  are guiding and supporting us not only from the highest levels of life,  but also from within the very core of our own being, it is good and  right for us to courageously put one foot in front of another and follow  their lead.

 True to our real nature, lovingly and  with the simple trust of a small child, which we spiritually most  certainly all are, we put our small hands into their strong ones and  walk the rest of our predestined way back home into the fully conscious  awareness of our oneness with God and all life with ever increasing  confidence. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us not follow where  the well trodden trail may lead, but go where no-one has ever walked  before, where so far there is no path and we can be the ones who leave a  trail behind that others may wish to follow. 
​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants
*_






​What  a lot of pious talk there is on the Earth plane about the need for  leaving our world in a fit state for our children and children’s  children. As always there is a great deal more to this issue than meets  the eye. I agree that it is the highest time that we all get our act  together and do our share of taking better care of our beautiful planet.  Ever more of us need to wake up to the fact that the main purpose of  our earthly existence is that, when the time for doing so has come, we  should each do our share of making our world into a better and more  peaceful place, not just for humankind but for every one of its  lifeforms. We are by no means alone with this task, God and the Angels  are ready to help us with it, if we but ask.

I believe that this  is just as vital for us ourselves as it is for those who come through  us, our children and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. Let me  explain why this should be so. As you know by now, I do not share the  view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I  know – that each one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a  great many times. We are placed in earthly life to grow and evolve in  the course of many lifetimes from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and  adolescence into adulthood. Earth life is an educational institute and  in order to reach this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this  development may take for each individual spirit and soul. Every  reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some  of the karmic debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as  creating new ones.

In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a  woman and on other occasions as a man. And as we move along, we make  many mistakes. This too is good and right, as in this way we are  constantly learning something through our own experiences, and that  helps our consciousness to expand. That’s how one small step after  another, we grow in wisdom and understanding. Unaware of what we are  doing, we are playing the role of our own forebears and in case we  require further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we return as  one of our own descendants. And unless sufficient numbers of us do their  share of making our world into a more peaceful and beautiful place  right here and now, in future lifetimes we shall be newly confronted  with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet. How about  that for a mind-boggling concept?

Let’s take a moment and join  those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost  core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came  forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God.  One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is  no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of  everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has  been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness  of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the  fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in  a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot  help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what  we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand  further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the  offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason  that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world  are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This  highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well  as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are  facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother  Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not  surprising that many are feeling the urge of finding and reconnecting  with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the  same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have  become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our  nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to  broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we  decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become  familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual  aspirations.

For these souls it would be futile to search for  their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s  true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be  found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our  Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with  God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced  souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to  misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being.  They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not  yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well  as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one  finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in  the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls  smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of  genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the  highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and  eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with  God.

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor,  I would like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree.  When you consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind  that in some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an  eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should  you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart  melting with compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated,  and before your ego swells with pride for having come through such an  illustrious family, think of the part you must have played in its saga.

It  is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves and  the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on their  way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a well  balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that all  human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when  wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But  we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that  such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones.

Understanding  this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice  and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The  time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift  of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and  by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of  us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.

Recommended Viewing:​·       ‘The Power Of Gratitude’

 Recommended Reading:​·        ‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’
·        ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’​·        ‘Karma In Families’

From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Soul Level We Are All Christians
*_
_*





*_
​The  logical, analytical and rationalising mind of the small earthly self,  with all its cleverness, crafty ideas and ingenious ways is a tool, a  wonderful one but nonetheless a mere instrument. But, no matter how  learned ours may have become in the long course of our evolution, for  educational reasons for a vast part of it our small self had to remain  ignorant of the fact that the essence of our being is spirit and a soul.  For a long time the small earthly self is unaware of their presence and  merely carries them around within the bowl of its being. Having to be a  follower of Jesus to be called a Christian fails to take into account  that every human being carries within the core of its own being a spark  of the Divine great light, the Universal Christ. Therefore, independent  of how elevated or low anyone may presently be ranking on the social  ladder of earthly life, by definition each one of us underneath our  skins on the soul level, is a Christian.

The soul is a vast  storehouse of the memories of all lifetimes, including those of its  beginning and the place it has come from. It also knows its long-term  destiny of being reunited with its Source. We are all programmed to  carry, within the deepest innermost recesses of our soul, the memory of  the oneness with God from whose heart we once emerged. The Universal  laws ensure that every soul eventually returns safely into this state.  No matter how hard we may ever be struggling on the outermost plane of  life in physicality, on the inner level we shall never leave the oneness  with the source of our being. Independent of what faith or belief  system anyone may follow, on the soul level and at heart we are all  Gnostics, by definition someone who has gained knowledge of God from  their own experiences. On the inner level agnostics or atheists simply  do not exist.

As pointed out in other parts of my jottings, it  has never been my intention to destroy any of the ladders on which many  of my spiritual siblings to this day are climbing. This is because I  know that in the natural course of events each one of us eventually  re-awakens to their true identity and gains their own access to God’s  wisdom and truth. And the further we proceed into the Aquarian Age, the  more this is happening everywhere. The natural consequence of this will  be that all existing religions of our world will no longer be required  because they have served their purpose and become obsolete.

I  cannot see why the fact that the Jesus story is but a myth and a legend  should cause major problems for any devout Christian, who is capable of  believing in the power of God and the Angels, who are the inspiration  behind the Jesus story. From the moment it was written, it never even  tried to falsify the esoteric truths that have always been hiding behind  its surface words. In my view, the only thing that has ever been amiss  with the Jesus story has been to take the metaphors and symbolisms  contained in its teachings literally, instead of interpreting them  allegorically.

Be that as it may, from the moment of leaving the  conscious oneness with God, all human souls are yearning for their true  home. Throughout all lifetimes they are trying to draw their earthly  self back to where its soul and spirit rightfully belong. In the end,  even the last one of us will have grown into a wise one goes down on  their knees to give thanks and praise for their salvation and  redemption. At that stage of our development, we no longer have any  difficulties grasping that nobody could ever do this for us and that,  under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, we are the only  ones who can bring it about.

Even though our soul may still be  clothed in matter, filled with wonder and admiration we kneel before our  Creator’s throne and join the worship of the Angels. With them we kneel  in adoration before the magnificence, omniscience, the great wisdom and  love of the mind of the One, the Universal intelligence, our true and  truly beloved Father/Mother.

May God and the Angels of Healing and Peace be with all of us,
especially those who cannot yet understand
the message of healing and peace for us and our world,
which my writings have always hoped to bring.

God bless each one of you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’

From ‘Healers And Healing’ 

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When Will The Kingdom Come?
*_






​The  Universal Christ is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. Throughout the ages, for many thousands of  years, S/He has been communicating with us. The Angels and Masters  around God’s throne, the Christ circle, are in charge of the great plan  of life and its executors. In their wisdom they decided that the most  loving way of gradually increasing humankind’s understanding of its true  nature, the spiritual background of its existence and its special  relationship with its Creator would be through myths and legends.  The  higher esoteric meaning of their symbolisms and metaphors should for a  long time remain hidden behind their surface words, until the time was  right to reveal the truth.

With the help of a new tale the Angels  and Masters brought us from time to time, slowly but surely they guided  our world into discovering ever more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.  This continued until, with the coming of the Aquarian Age, the energies  were right and sufficient numbers of us had evolved into spiritual  adulthood and therefore are able not only to grasp the meaning of what  is on offer from the Highest Forces of life, but also make good use it.  More about this in a moment.

Everything in the whole of Creation  is of God, was created by and belongs to God. This applies to the dark  aspects of life as well as the light ones and nothing is beyond the  power or reach of the Divine forces of life. Darkness and all it  contains is the low and unevolved state of things, people and their  countries. And each time one of us reaches for that which is good, right  and beautiful in us and our world, means taking an active part in the  evolutionary progress of God’s Creation. Even the smallest move in that  direction represents a valuable contribution towards absorbing the  darkness of our world and helping it to move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of light into the radiance of knowledge, wisdom and  truth.

Light is eternal, but the nature of darkness and evil is  transient. This is because the purpose of light is to forever re-create,  whereas darkness and evil’s is to destroy. They are the starting point  of creation and from the moment anything has been created, the  evolutionary processes of the Universe incessantly move it forwards and  upwards on the spiral of life. As a result everything that once started  off on the lowest and darkest point, with the passing of time – in the  case of humankind many lifetimes – winds up as one of the most beautiful  and perfect creations that had its origin in the Divine mind. Clearly,  there is only one principle that is eternal and that is the one of light  and good, of God. And that is the direction in which all of us –  whether we are as yet aware of it or not – have always been moving,  individually and collectively. Throughout the whole of Creation the two  aspects of positive and negative are constantly at work, but the  negative is ever subject to the positive and is eventually absorbed into  it.

The Creation story tells us that God said: ‘Let there be  light!’ This was meant in two different ways. From the light and warmth  of the sacred fire of the Christ Star all other Suns and everything else  that exists anywhere is made and constantly maintained. Without it  there would be no life. But, light also means wisdom and knowledge and  that can only be gained through exploring and getting to know whatever  comes our way. The light we find in this way transmutes the darkness of  not knowing and ignorance into the light of knowing and understanding.

There  are as many names for the Great Light of the holy Trinity of the Great  Father/Mother of all life and its offspring, their only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, as there ever have been religions  and philosophies in our world. Each one of us is a tiny spark of the  Christ Spirit, the Highest Star and Greatest Light, who has always been  communicating with us and our world in the form of parables and  allegories contained in various myths and legends. The latest one of  them was the Jesus legend at the beginning of the Piscean Age, which  lasted from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. The Jesus story represented another  page of the great book of myths and legends. Through them the Angels of  the Christ Circle have always been trying to bring our race closer to  the eventual discovery of God’s true nature and our own, as well as  humankind’s special relationship with the Divine. The great plan of life  provided that this should only be revealed to our world when the  Aquarian Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, had been reached.

The  Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and knowledge in which Divine  wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly direct from the highest  levels of life into all human hearts that are ready to receive it. This  age was the time for revealing that the Jesus story was written as an  allegory of humankind’s Christ nature and the various initiations every  human soul with the passing of time has to experience. For as long as we  perceive Jesus as a historical figure and believe that every word of  the tale surrounding his life is true, we are projecting our own higher  Christ nature onto a force outside of us. But once we have reached a  sufficiently high level of spiritual awareness, we need to take  possession of this aspect of our being. The time then has come for us to  endeavour to develop it by conducting our life along the lines  described by the Jesus legend. Without this it would be impossible to  bring forth our own inner light and letting it shine freely, thus doing  our share of absorbing ever more of our world’s darkness of ignorance.

Hiding  that the Jesus story should not be understood literally and that every  one of its surface words most certainly is not true, fulfilled a wise  higher purpose. The true esoteric meaning behind them had to remain  hidden from public view and knowledge, until the time was right for  revealing that each one of us is a spark of the Universal Christ’s  light. In keeping with the great plan of life, the predestined time for  this event would be when the energies were right and that had to wait  until the Age of Aquarius. That’s when we would discover to our  astonishment that each one of us is a young God in the making, who in  the fullness of time is going to evolve into Christed ones, a star and a  light of great radiance, each in its own right. Now that we are  penetrating ever more deeply into this age, ever more of us are growing  into spiritual adulthood and are mature enough to accept the duties and  responsibilities such a high and holy destiny entails.

Bearing in  mind that each one of us is a child of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ, I believe that by definition we are all Christians.  Irrespective of how far any one of us thus far has travelled on their  evolutionary pathway, the true Kingdom of God has always been hiding in  everyone’s own heart and soul. And it does not matter one iota which  faith we have followed during our present lifetime or previous ones, or  whether or not we ever set foot inside any place of worship during our  present earthly sojourn, the Divine within us entitles us to be called a  Christian – if we so wish.

The Jesus legend in the gospel of St.  Thomas 113 tells us: ‘His disciples said to Jesus: ‘When will the  Kingdom come?’ He replied: ‘It will not come by watching for it. It will  not be said: ‘Look, here!’ or ‘Look, there!’ Rather, the Father’s  Kingdom is spread out upon the Earth, but people don’t see it.’ God’s  Kingdom is the whole Earth and everything it contains, but for a long  time we were unable to peer beyond the ends of our noses and perceive  it. It does not seem to have helped a great deal that the New  Testament’s St. Luke 17:20-21 points out: ‘When some of the Pharisees  asked Jesus when the kingdom of God would come, he answered: ‘The  Kingdom of God does not come by observation. Neither will they say:  ‘Behold it is there!’ For behold, the kingdom of God is within you.’

So,  where is the kingdom? Every heart and soul contains, although in the  beginning only in seed form, a spark of the Divine that is all loving  and all good and belongs to the highest realms of life. God’s kingdom  quite literally is everywhere because all life is permeated by the  Divine life force. Therefore, unbeknown to humankind for a very long  time, life on all its levels and every aspect of it is sacred and holy.

The  Jesus legend in St. Matthew 6:22-23 tells us: ‘The light of the body is  the eye. If therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full  of light. But if thine eye be evil, thy whole body shall be full of  darkness. If therefore the light that is in thee be darkness, how great  is that darkness.’ Our eye has become single when our whole being has  surrendered itself and we have been healed together with our Highest  Self. We then have become a Christed one with single vision that looks  at every aspect of Creation from the perspective of its spiritual  background. At this stage our mind is permanently tuned into the  Universal mind and it reveals to us more and more of the higher aspects  of life. When we listen to and follow the promptings of our higher  nature alone, the drives and urges of our lower earthly desire nature  are absorbed into its light and fade from our consciousness.

The  deeper we penetrate into the mysteries of the spiritual backdrop of life  and begin to think, act and move around in this space, the more  everything becomes so obvious, simple and straight forward that we find  it increasingly hard to understand why for so long this aspect of life  had to remain a closed book for us. It fills us with sadness that it has  to be that way for so many to this day, when such a lot of wonderful  and exciting things are waiting to be discovered by all of us.

The  Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, two thousand years ago  gave us the legend of the Master Jesus to show our race how each one of  us in the end will evolve into a spiritual Master. A Master is someone  who is in control of every aspect of their being. The tale is a  demonstration of the wonders and miracles that will also be worked  through us, once our energies are right for it. The words of all  spiritual teachings our world has ever known, including those of the  Bhagavad Gita and the Bible, to name but two, were never intended to be  carved in stone and unchangeable. Naturally, this also applies to the  teachings of the White Eagle group of guides.

The understanding  of spiritual wisdom and truth is a constantly expanding and evolving  dynamic force that is keeping pace with the evolution of the rest of  God’s creation. Any spiritual teachings render themselves obsolete and  die a natural death if they resist the waves of persistently incoming  fresh knowledge of the esoteric wisdom that has been hiding behind the  surface words of all our world’s sacred texts, since the beginnings of  our race’s earthly existence. Having served their usefulness, teachings  that refuse to go with the flow, adapt and enlarge, with the passing of  time quietly fade away until they have been forgotten. It has been  happening throughout the ages that old and outdated teachings were  gradually replaced by more advanced ones.

Last but not least, to  paraphrase St. John 7:16 acknowledging the Angels working in the  spiritual background of life: ‘The teachings I am bringing you are not  my own. They come from the One and His/Her messengers who sent me.’ This  same source is waiting to be called upon by each and every one of us,  in due course.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’

​​From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged
*_
_*




*_
​The  Jesus legend tells us in the Sermon of the Mount St. Luke 6:37: ‘Judge  not and ye shall not be judged; condemn not and ye shall not be  condemned. Forgive and ye shall be forgiven.’ If the Jesus tale had at  that time been meant to tell the truth, instead of hiding it behind its  surface words, the Master would have told his disciples why this should  happen to them. Knowing the truth would have helped them to avoid  judging and condemning anyone. But that was not the intention then.

The  Christian church and its religion was the finest instrument anyone  could have wished for to familiarise us and our world with the lowest  drives and urges of humankind’s unevolved nature. A veritable wolf who  was hiding its intentions in sheep’s clothing, if ever there was one.  Had anyone paid attention to and followed the Master’s words, the  darkest chapters of our development like the witch hunts and the  inquisition would have been impossible. We shall return to this theme.

It  was for the sake of their lessons in the school of earthly life that  the disciples of Jesus needed to think that their present existence was a  one-off thing. For as long as they committed their crimes in the name  of what they believed to be their God and were shielded by the  protection of the organisation they served, they could not help being  under the impression that they could do as they pleased. Nobody would  know and dare to judge or condemn them because the Bible advised against  it. For as long as no explanations why things should be the way they  are, words of any kind lack the power to convince their listener or  reader, even if the truth has been spoken in a way they cannot  comprehend.

And as soon as we are told what happens when we judge  or condemn someone, following the Bible’s advice makes a great deal of  sense. At last we are allowed to know that it’s the law of Karma that  sees to it that the same kind of treatment eventually finds its way back  to us, so that we in turn find ourselves in situations of being judged  and condemned by those around us. Something similar happens with every  single one of our thoughts, words and actions, positive and negative  ones alike. What the law unerringly returns to us does not necessarily  come about through the same people but come it will, sooner or later, of  that we can be sure.

We are our own ancestors and descendants  and we ourselves are responsible for who and what we presently are. God  did not create us this way, we did. If you wish to find out more about  this, please follow the relevant link at the end of this chapter. The  memories of the experiences of every one of our lifetimes are stored in  our soul on the subconscious level of our being. For a long time we are  protected against knowing of their presence. This is necessary because  the earthly education of every human being  includes taking part in  hideous and monstrous things like those described in the next chapter.

Countless  times we must have experienced gruesome and cruel adventures that were  part of familiarising us with the crude and unevolved aspects of  humankind’s nature, our own and other people’s. If we knew of them, we  would find it impossible to live with ourselves. That’s why the love and  wisdom of the Highest provides that the memories of all previous  lifetimes are stored in the subconscious part of our being. From there  they are influencing our thinking and behaviour patterns of our daily  lives in either positive of negative ways.

When, through  attending to our more recent karmic debts, we have spiritually matured  sufficiently and grown strong enough to tackle the older and eventually  the most ancient one of our obligations. That’s how the fears, phobias  and anxieties we develop in one lifetime accompany us into every  subsequent one, in the hope that one fine day we shall be able to  overcome and shed them. Until that has happened they are likely to  manifest themselves as feelings for which no rational explanations can  be found. The same applies to depressive and addictive behaviour  patterns. You can find out more about these themes by following the  relevant links at the end of this chapter.

Our spiritual  awakening brings with it the realisation why our life has been so  difficult to handle. Help is at hand because we can now ask God and the  Angels to show us intuitively how to deal with the emotional ballast  that for a long time has been waiting to be released from our  subconscious. The law of life is love. To free ourselves of unwanted  feelings that rise from there onto the surface of our conscious  awareness, we first need to forgive ourselves for the transgressions  against the Universal laws earlier in this lifetime and all previous  ones. Then we need to turn to those who trespassed against us and  forgive them. It makes no difference in which lifetime it happened. The  karmic chains and shackles that connect us as if they were made of steel  are of an emotional nature. Forgiveness alone can dissolve them.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Overcoming Depression & Suicidal Tendencies Through Understanding’
•    ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Why Is There So Much Suffering In Our World?
*_
_*




*_
​One  of the greatest mysteries of our earthly existence has always been why  there is so much suffering on this plane of life. And why is it that  just about everybody is presently experiencing such difficult times? Do  you know anyone who is having an easy ride through life? I don’t! Does  that ever set you wondering why this should be so? I believe that it is  due to the fact that we are presently going through a major  transformation of our whole world. Because of this all of us are  struggling with repaying the Karmic debts we have accrued in previous  lifetimes. Some of our most ancient outstanding issues are waiting to  finally be attended to and resolved, to provide the healing all  lifeforms of our earthly existence are in need of.

This is  especially true for every kind of relationship and in particular the one  with God. It also applies to the relationship with ourselves, the most  difficult connection of all, as well as that with our whole world and  everything it contains. The Karmic chains and shackles we have brought  with us into this lifetime are of an emotional and highly complex  nature. We ourselves created them, in some cases many lifetimes ago. As  long as any unresolved issues remain between two people, their  relationship is brought into each subsequent lifetime, until the  outstanding problems have finally been satisfactorily dealt with.

Viewed  from this angle, it is hardly surprising that most people are  struggling with exceptionally tough difficult relationships. They have  been brought into this lifetime because it is an extra special one, in  which the Universe is offering every one of us sufficient opportunities  for restoring the balance of our account in the great spiritual bankbook  of life. Whatever it is we may still be called upon to go through in  this process, it is essential to reach out for the helping hands of God  and the Angels. Everything that has ever happened to us and our world  did so for good and wise reasons. And they alone can take us safely  through the wilderness of our emotional minefields and in the end bless  us with a renewed understanding of the higher meaning of our suffering.

The  Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship, kinship and love for  everything that shares our world with us. Being true to the Aquarian  ideals in all our daily encounters becomes easier when we consciously  return into the awareness of our true nature. As the Christ Spirit comes  alive and begins to grow within us, our heart slowly opens ever more  with compassion and love for our own suffering and that of our whole  world. This is the beginning of our homecoming and healing together with  God. Learning to trust the guidance that rises into our conscious  awareness from our inner teacher and willingly following its  instructions, we play our allocated role in the healing of all life, as  well as working on the redemption of us and our world.

Forgiveness  now grows quite naturally in our hearts, first for ourselves for having  created our problems and especially those in relationships in the first  place, and then also for all who have ever hurt and wounded us. For us,  as children of God, it is of the greatest importance to attend to every  one of our outstanding issues as carefully as we can, so that in the  end all our relationships are converted into spiritual friendships, in  which people meet each other with as much love and respect for  themselves as for each other.

On the inner level all life is one  and God and the Angels are as much part of us, as we are part of them.  In the normal course of events, to allow us to get on with our learning  and growing process, they remain in the background of our consciousness.  Constantly on standby and observing, they will not interfere with us  and our actions, unless being asked. This creates the illusion that we  are alone on the Earth plane, but in truth nobody ever is.

German  folk wisdom tells us: ‘When the need is greatest, God is nearest.’ It  is true that in times of suffering our individual soul and that of our  world draws ever closer to the Divine. Yes, it is sad that this should  be necessary, but this too happens for good reasons and fulfils a wise  higher purpose, the same as everything else in our world. For as long as  things are going smoothly, the earthly self happily marches along on  its own. In the normal course of events, only in difficult times when we  have reached the end of our tether, do we go down on our knees and from  somewhere miraculously comes the inspiration to ask for help from  above. When we do, lo and behold, it does come – although it may take a  while to manifest. In the end this brings us, the human soul, back into  closer contact with God.

Wise ones, who have found healing and  are now healers in their own right, have learnt from their mistakes and  make every effort to remain in touch with their God or Highest Self at  all times. They trust this aspect of their being because their own  experiences have taught them that it really does know the way of all  things the answers to any question they may ever care to ask. Our God  Self is as much part of us as we are part of it. Because it has always  been with us, it is not surprising that it knows everything that ever  happened to us during the whole of our past and present, as well as our  future.

Whenever we turn to this part of ourselves and seek its  advice, much good can come from any kind of apparent evil. With its  help, it is possible to find ways of resolving any problem and healing  all relationships, even or maybe especially the most difficult ones.  When we patiently endure whatever our Karma of previous lifetimes and  this one has brought to us and make a genuine effort at following our  inner guidance, the Universal law of compensation sees to it that in the  end there will be some kind of reward, which can be great when it  eventually comes. And if it happens in the form of increased inner  strength and understanding, as well as faith and trust in ourselves and  the goodness of life, that surely is the most wonderful gain anyone  could hope and wish for.
​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  
​ 
 * * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles Do Happen!
*_






​For as long as the intention behind our earthly efforts is a good one and we act with love from our heart and do our best, everything will always be well, and God and the Angels happy to do the rest. The Universal laws ensure that when we send our best into our world – and all worlds, for that matter – nothing but the best can come back to us. Any bread cast upon the waters of life does return, and any love that is ever given to anyone does the same, though not necessarily through the people we once gave it to. In fact, this hardly ever is the case. The likelihood is that it will come back to us at times when our need is greatest and when we least expect it. It can and does happen in quite magical ways with help suddenly appearing in the form of kind and loving hearts and hands that are reaching out to us, to comfort and hold. 

After particularly traumatic and difficult times and events in our lives, we may have lost all faith in the innate goodness of people and life. However, experiencing in one’s own life that there are some truly kind people around who genuinely have our best at heart goes a long way towards restoring our lost trust. To teach us this lesson could have been the very reason why the situation that made us struggle arose in the first place. I for one am grateful to the Universe for having created opportunities from which I have learnt and still am learning that it really is safe to trust that help does come when it is required and that all my true needs are always met. Every soul can only learn from its own experiences that just when one thinks there’s nothing left inside to keep on struggling, out of the darkness from somewhere there comes a small light and new hope – and somehow life continues.

Difficult situations on all levels are necessary and vital in every life. They are steps on our evolutionary journey that in the end takes each one of us back home into the awareness of our true nature. So, let us not begrudge our tribulations but on the level of our soul and spirit rejoice that they have been created in our lives by the loving presence and the great wisdom of the Divine, not only for each one of us personally, but also nationally and internationally. Opportunities are thus created from which all must learn first hand how to work with the powers of the light and the love of the Universal Christ, the highest and brightest Star in the whole of Creation. Sticking our toes into the waters of life and trying and testing situations for ourselves presents all human souls with valuable evidence of how the power of the Great Universal love works and how it influences all life.

No matter what may ever befall us and our world on the physical plane of life, I do believe that both will go on forever and that miracles are happening at all times. It’s just that mostly we fail to perceive the miraculous ways of the Universe for what they truly are, namely the handiwork of God and the Angels. Ceaselessly, they are working behind the scenes of life to put things right again and heal people and situations when something has gone awry. The more we endeavour to be true to our real self and express the essence of our being, love, in every one of our thoughts, words and actions, the more miracles manifest themselves in our lives, because our human heart has then reunited itself with the great love of the Divine. 

The legend of the Master Jesus demonstrates how, when the energies of Heaven and Earth merge into each other, a force of such magnitude is created that it is capable of healing all conditions of mind, body, spirit and soul. This is the power that can quite literally move mountains of faith, remove blockages of trust and make all crooked corners straight. It brings comfort and healing to everything that is in our world to wherever there is pain and suffering. Miracles are the Universe’s way of demonstrating to humankind the unlimited power of Its love. This is the healing balm and the panacea that needs to be applied by us earthlings to all situations in our everyday lives, all our relationships as well as to all national and international issues.

Let us stop and reflect for a moment on the wisdom of the Great Architect of life. The Universe is infinitely wise in its giving. Yet, it is even wiser in its taking. If we had never encountered the warped side of our lives and our world, we would not have been able to differentiate between good and bad, and that which desirable and undesirable. If we had never been wounded, we would appreciate what healing is like. We cannot know light, unless we have first experienced darkness. Only through the lack or loss of something or someone can we truly learn how to value what we had and also that which we are going to have, when periods of suffering finally lie behind us, as they invariable do in the end.

Such is life on the Earth plane! It has to be this way because that is how it was designed for us by our Father/Mother Creator. Who would we be to argue with Its wisdom? Take heart though – growing in understanding through difficult and traumatic experiences, the way it is required from us on the present level of our existence, is not going to continue indefinitely. All life is constantly evolving and moving forwards and upwards on a never ending spiral. When we, individually and as a race, have become sufficiently evolved, so that Earth life has nothing left to teach us, we shall be ready to move on to more advanced schooling on the higher and ultimately highest levels of life. 
From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-Seven

Good Morning, Starshine – Part Three

The Miracle Unfolds
*_






​On  the 17th May 2020 my attention was drawn to the following: The  Coronavirus could ‘burn out naturally’ so a vaccine is no longer needed,  a former World Health Organisation director has claimed, as the  Government announces it is dedicating more than £90m to an inoculation  development centre. Professor Karol Sikora, an oncologist and chief  medical officer at Rutherford Health, said it is likely that the British  public has more immunity than was previously thought and Covid-19 could  end up ‘petering out by itself’. ‘There is a real chance that the virus  will burn out naturally before any vaccine is developed,’ he wrote on  his social media profile yesterday. ‘We are seeing a roughly similar  pattern everywhere. I suspect we have more immunity than estimated. We  need to keep slowing the virus, but it could be petering out by itself.’

Professor  Sikora’s comments come as Alok Sharma, the Business Secretary, today  (Sunday) announced that the Government would be investing £93m in the  construction of the UK’s first dedicated Vaccine Manufacturing and  Innovation Centre (VMIC), to be opened in summer next year, 12 months  ahead of schedule. A further £38m is being invested in creating a rapid  deployment facility in the coming weeks, with the aim of ensuring any  successful vaccine developed can be quickly distributed. The VMIC,  located on the Harwell Science and Innovation Campus in Oxfordshire,  will have the capacity to produce enough vaccine doses to serve the  entire UK population in as little as six months, the Government has  said.

Sir Mark Walport, chief executive of UK Research and  Innovation, described the VMIC as an ‘essential new weapon in the UK’s  arsenal’ which will provide a boost in the race to develop a vaccine by  scientists at the University of Oxford and Imperial College London. Mr  Sharma said we need to be ready to ‘manufacture a vaccine by the  millions’ when the breakthrough comes, and this funding will help make  that happen.

The VMIC’s chief executive, Dr Matthew Duchars,  added: ‘This investment will rapidly accelerate the construction of the  facility, enabling us to bring it online a year sooner. In addition, the  capacity will be significantly increased, so that enough vaccines could  be made for everyone in the UK within a matter of months of opening.’

Prime  Minister Boris Johnson has previously admitted that an effective  Coronavirus vaccine may never be found. Speaking at the Downing Street  briefing on Monday evening Mr Johnson said: ‘This is by no means  guaranteed. I believe I’m right in saying that even after 18 years we  still don’t have a vaccine for Sars. What I can tell you is that the UK  is at the forefront of concerting international activity to try to  deliver a vaccine.’

Recommended Reading:
1.    ‘Covid-19 Burning Out Naturally’
2.    ‘Coronavirus Disappearing Rapidly’
3.    ‘Scientific Experts Sidelined’

​The  first item reached me 17th May 2020 and the second and third on 25th  May 2020. To me, this sequence is a sign that the healing miracle which  many in our midst, hand in hand with God and the Angels, have been  working on for a while, is definitely taking place and that throughout  our whole of our world. Alleluia! Thanks and praise be to the Angels and  Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, for showing those  who are already involved in this movement intuitively how to proceed. At  least potentially this applies to every human being. We are by no means  helpless and everybody can do their share of bringing about the  greatest healing miracle of all times.

The Angelic hierarchy as  the executor of the Divine great plan of life is responsible for the  development of our whole world and everything that’s taking part in it.  Yet, to this day there are some in our world who believe that, by  pulling the strings of the masses with the help of fear they will allow  themselves to be manipulated and exploited by a comparatively small  minority in pursuit of satisfying its greed for money and power. When  belief systems with their all-male Godhead held sway over people’s souls  and purse-strings, this was possible. But manner in which our present  situation is changing is a clear demonstration that this will no longer  be tolerated, because those days have gone for good. The Aquarian age is  the developmental phase in which we are re-discovering the value of  honesty and truth. The deeper we move into this age, the more it will  become visible everywhere that God and the Angels always have been and  forever will be the supreme rulers of us and our world.

Through  withholding something for a certain length of time, the infinite wisdom  and love of the Great Mother have always been teaching us the value of  things. The previous age was that of Pisces, the age of cheating and  lying, false beliefs and deception, of the self and others. That’s why  the Angelic hierarchy in those days not only tolerated this kind of  behaviour but even encouraged it. The lessons of that age were designed  to teach us the value of honesty and truth, so that we would cherish and  defend them when they were once more revealing themselves in the  Aquarian age.

The patriarchy was a time of religions that ruled  our world through male dominance and all-male Divinities. During this  period the Great Mother’s wisdom and love withdrew the kindness and  caring of the feminine principle from our world. Even though this  development lasted approx. six thousand years, it needs to be born in  mind that this too was but a passing phase and no more than the batting  of an eyelid in God’s time. We are all responsible for every thought,  word and action and therefore also the state of our world at any given  time. Every one of us did their share of creating the present situation.

The  majority of those who are taking part in earthly life now, time and  again have taken part in ruling the masses with fear so they could  exploited to the heart’s content of their leading classes. During some  of these lifetimes we were at the giving end of these experiences and in  others at the receiving end. At that developmental stage we were as yet  unaware that life throughout the whole of Creation, and therefore also  our world, is ruled by God’s perfect justice. In due course it returns  whatever one of us sends into our world to its sender. Unlike its  earthly counterpart, Divine justice is by no means blind. It’s  impossible to understand for as long as we are as yet unaware of the  spiritual background of our existence and what role it plays in its  functioning.

The time has come for facing up to what kind of a  mess all of us together have created and brought with us from the  spiritual ignorance of previous lifetimes. Knowing how it came about,  there’s no point in complaining. Let’s roll up our sleeves and get to  work on putting things right! Don’t you think it’s only fair and square  that every one of us has to make their very own special effort to redeem  themselves and through this restore our world’s balance another tiny  bit? Now that we have moved deeply enough into the age of honesty and  truth, because the main laws of life are love and evolution, God and the  Angels are happy to show anyone who requests their assistance how to  proceed.

However, God’s great plan for us and our world decrees  that if we wish healing and pace to come to us and our world, first of  all we have to sweep in front of our own door and conduct our life in  ever more kind, loving and peaceful ways. That’s an essential part of  the great miracle. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the  throne of God, are ready to teach all of us intuitively if we go about  things the right way. This means tuning our earthly minds into their  frequencies and asking them to show us how to uplift and transmute all  harmful influences of our world into beneficial ones. In particular this  applies to the Covid-19 virus.

Never forget that nothing in the  whole of Creation happens without the help and will of God and the  Angels. Nothing is beyond their reach. The only reason why Covid-19 came  into being was to awaken the whole of humankind from its spiritual  slumber. Having served this purpose, ever more of us are open to the  discovery that God and the Angels are the only authority in the whole of  Creation, who at all times has our race’s best at heart. They love  every one of us totally and unconditionally, without judgement and  prejudice against anyone. The inner guidance they have always tried to  provide intuitively for us through the small still voice of our  conscience, is the only teacher anywhere who is utterly reliable and  trustworthy.

From the spiritual background of our earthly  existence, God and the Angels have always been the ultimate supreme  rulers and that will forever continue. They are the only power who can  bring the present situation to a happy ending and, in keeping with the  main laws of life, its natural conclusion. ‘Know that I am as much part  of you as you are of Me. And whatever name you like best for Me, the  Highest Force and Greatest Power of life, whether you call Me God, Allah  or the Universe, I will always respond when one of you asks for My  help. Forever I shall guide and protect you and keep you safe from all  harming influences, whoever you are and wherever you may presently  dwell.’

For simplicity’s sake I like the words God and the Angels  best. Never forget that at all times, they need our help as much as we  need theirs. Together with them each one of us can lift the darkness of  ignorance that to this day fills and surrounds so much of our world into  the warmth and love of the Christ Star’s light of understanding. Their  presence and co-operation provides all who are applying for this job  with the power to uplift and transmute everything that to this day is  dark, evil and ugly in our world into something that is good, right and  beautiful.

Among many other things, the Aquarian age is a time  for transmutation. And that’s how, under the guidance and protection of  God and the Angels, the Covid-19 virus is now transformed into a  beneficial influence. Its colour changes from red for danger to green  for all is well. It strengthens and heals the immune systems of anyone  who is affected by this intruder. Their symptoms are clearing up and,  without any medical intervention, only seemingly as if by some kind of  magic, the patient’s whole being restores itself to normal healthy  functioning. Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels, the true  eternal rulers of us and our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘God’s Unerring Justice’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Interview with Dr. Dolores Cahill’
https://heightzone.com/dolores-cahill/

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

​* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-Eight*_

_*From 'Songs Of Inspiration'*_

_*When You Wish Upon A Star*_

_*



*_

When you wish upon a star,
Makes no difference who you are,
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is to extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

Fate is kind.
She brings to those who love
The sweet fulfilment of their secret longing.

Like a bolt out of the blue,
Fate steps in and sees you through,
When you wished upon a star,
Your dreams come true.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is too extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

When you wish upon a star,
Your dream comes true.
Each time we wish upon the Highest Star,
The Universal Christ, 
The Angels see to it that it really does.

Jesse McCartney
From Walt Disney’s ‘Pinocchio’


Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘When You Wish Upon A Star’
​The Universe loves people who have the   courage to commit themselves to a task. When we give of our best and   send nothing but kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into our   world, the spiritual background of our world responds joyously and helps   us to remove the obstacles in our way. When we dream the impossible   dream and reach for the only seemingly unreachable Highest Star, the   Universal Christ’s spirit, Its energies then gives wings to our vision   into us and has the power to lift us and our world way above their   present evolutionary level. 

When this happens, we are taking part in the alchemy of love and through   the experiences of our own life we discover that the higher esoteric   meaning of the alchemical process is the change of humankind’s leaden   earthly part into the pure gold of its higher spiritual nature. Because   they thought that with the help of alchemy the base metals of our  world,  for example lead, really could be turned into gold, it’s no  longer  surprising that the people of past ages did not succeed with  their  quest. Taking spiritual concepts literally will never get us  earthlings  anywhere. The very reason of our present existence is the  search for  true and everlasting riches. The pot of gold at the end of  this  particular rainbow is once more hidden in the wisdom and truth of  our  own and our world’s spiritual background. 

Towards the end of humankind’s earthly education every one of us, high   and low alike, at last becomes aware of their true nature and the   presence of the Universal laws. This enables us to send nothing but good   thoughts, words and deeds into our world and when we do our best to   bring forth and practise the qualities of our Christ nature in every one   of our daily encounters, the leaden desires of our earthly nature are   left behind and the alchemy of love transforms them into the pure gold   of our Christ nature.

When we ask for healing in our prayers, meditations and quiet   reflections and tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly   mind into the frequencies of the Highest Star and the brightest Light in   the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, our vibrations attune   themselves to Its white healing magic. After a consultation with the   Lords of Karma, the Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, send   the Angels of healing and peace to do everything possible in view of   the Karmic conditions that prevail in the area and the people we are   focussing on. Whenever one of us unselfishly works for the blessing and   healing of our whole world, the Angels never leave us. Never forget  that  when the inner and outer aspects of our planet are healing, the  same  happens to everybody and therefore also us.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-One

Messengers From The Spirit Realm
*_






​By reflecting what’s taking place in our  world’s counterpart, its inner spiritual level, the Great Mother’s  wisdom and love has always been trying to help all Her beloved children,  who at any given time are dwelling on the material plane, to cope with  their existence. The birds of our world are messengers from the spirit  realm. They are an essential part of the Mother’s guidance and that is  the only one in the whole of Creation that is utterly trustworthy. She  is the wise one or living God within every one of us. Because She is  part of everything that exists anywhere, She knows the way of all things  and can be trusted to have the answer for any question we may ever care  to ask. 

The Mother guides animals and humans alike through their instinctive  behaviour patterns that never err. This is how She has always provided  for and steered every one of Her children of the Earth. Animal behaviour  is instinctive. And having evolved through the animal kingdom, every  human physical body to this day is part of it. Instinctive behaviour  shows us how to survive in the world of matter. 

I live within a stone’s throw of a nine hundred year old church that is dedicated to the Virgin Mary, one of our world’s many symbolisms for the Great Mother. My kitchen window looks out to this church. Under normal circumstances there is usually much bird activity around its main tower and I love watching it. Alas, since the beginning of the lockdown it seems to have come almost to a standstill. Oh joy this morning! Before starting to prepare breakfast, I had my usual look at the church. To my delight lots of swallows were flying round and round the tower, but there were no other birds! I have to admit that it took me a while before it dawned on me that, through the swallows and me the spirit realm wants to transmit a message of significance to our world. 

When I had finished my breakfast, I proceeded to do the washing up. At  first no birds could be seen anywhere. A moment or two later one single  seagull appeared. It was circling higher and higher into the air and my  inner guidance reacted with: ‘Reach upwards and never mind looking down!  Trust God and the Angels to return your world to a new state of normal  healthy functioning and that it will come about much sooner than anybody  at the moment dares to hope.’ So, dear Friends, let’s keep on trusting  that we and our world are resting safely in the loving hands of God and  the Angels, that they always have done and will do, forever. Thanks and  praise by to all in the spirit realm and our world who are contributing  to making the greatest healing miracle of all times happen.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘The Message Of The Birds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Two

The Swallow As Animal Totem
*_
_*




*_
​When  swallows attract our attention, the world of spirit through them may  wish to provide us with some specialised guidance we require at that  particular time. These birds can teach us a great deal, for example the  power of objectivity, community fellowship and communications in group  environments. Discernment and proper actions to avoid threats with  tenacity, style and class can be learnt from them. They encourage us to  think quickly, react appropriately and use the power of thought to  manifest our ideals. With the help of our nesting instincts our inner  guidance may wish to teach us how to create something from nothing and  show us how to use the gifts of our inborn ingenuity and determination  to skilfully bring about that which we need to succeed.

Swallows  are masters of the air and show us how to move with utmost grace,  agility and style. Their appearance in our life asks us whether we are  moving with the flow of our thoughts and ideals and whether we are  working sufficiently in cooperation with others. They show us how love  and communication when they are paired with trust can achieve most. When  swallows capture our special attention in some way, the time may have  come for renewing the environment around us and riding the favourable  air currents and tailwinds to stay above anything that comes our way.

In  times gone by the swallow could represent either as a sign of good or  bad fortune. It was regarded as a noble creature that has a rich and  colourful history behind it. Swallow was a symbol of love and faith,  hope and honour and many other favourable attributes. For sailors it  represented a symbol of loyalty and good fortune that connected them  with the principles  of honour, friendship and family. The swallow is  one of the rare creatures that places great value on these things and we  do well to apply them as guidelines to our life.

What  characterises swallows most is their instinct for partnership.  Throughout their whole lifespan they have only one mate. If our  attention is drawn to the swallow somehow, it happens to remind us to  take a closer look at how we are dealing with our relationships. Our  spirit guides are calling us to look at the things we have done with our  partners lately. Have we complimented them on what they are doing and  did we do things for them to make their life easier and more enjoyable?  Not because they asked us but because that’s what we wanted to do. What  is our general attitude towards them? Have we gone wrong somewhere and  maybe are inflicting pain and suffering on them?

In the Celtic  tradition the swallow is a symbol for a change in the gender roles. The  male builds the nest and then through its singing has to woo a mate.  This may be worth considering if for us the time has come to let go of  the roles and stereotypes that society for such a long time placed upon  humankind.

The swallow also stands for a loyal and faithful kind  of love. They are good examples of enduring faithfulness and love to  one’s spouse, because they are monogamous and only choose one mate for  their whole lifetime . That’s the only one with whom they ever mate.  Because they return to their homes each year, it is believed that a man  with a tattoo of the swallow can be expected to always return to his  family. Since swallows never fly very far from their nesting place, the  sight of them brings good tidings of homecoming to sailors because land  is near. These birds are also believed to carry the spirits of sailors  who have died at sea, to their home in the spirit world.

In the  days of yore the swallow was thought to be connected with the Gods and  the souls of those who passed into our other world. In Greek and Roman  mythology some of the Gods and Goddesses could transform themselves into  swallows. Mothers of children who have died revered the swallow as the  bird that carried the soul of their little ones into the world of light.  That’s why killing one these birds was frowned upon.

Most of the  tattoos containing the image of the swallow were created after the form  of the blue European barn swallow with its long forked tail. They build  their nests out of mud and that represents a symbol of the freedom of  wide open skies and eternal happiness.

Swallow comes to our attention as a spirit guide when the time has come for:

•    Being more vocal about our feelings, especially those of love.
•    Analysing the things we have done and are presently doing to our loved ones.
•    Accepting changes that enrich the love in our relationships.

And it’s a good idea to call on swallow as a spirit guide when:

•    We need to express our feelings toward the one we love.
•    Examining what we are doing to our partners and have more time for them.
•    Restoring the love that once drew us together.
•    Transforming all relationships into more loving ones.
•    Learning to trust the basic goodness of all relationships in our life.
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Twenty-Nine
*_
​ _*The Impossible Dream
*_
​ _*




*_
​ To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

​ In the fullness of time, the unreachable    star described in the above song can and is meant to be reached and    that by each one of us. Each time we spread new understanding of God’s    sacred wisdom and truth, we act as lightbringers and sowers of seeds.    Through this we gradually evolve into a light and a shining star in  our   own right, who is becoming ever more at one with the Christ Star.  In   this way increasing amounts of the darkness of our world are  absorbed   into the light of the Star and transmuted into blessing and  healing   energies for all life. 

The materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly    development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it    gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our    higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower    counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and    thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first    manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of    all human souls’ longing for love. 

There comes a time for all of us when our earthly self begins to yearn    to make contact with something it cannot yet understand. With the    awakening of its higher nature and intuition, the higher part of our    being can merely be sensed vaguely. Although we are as yet unable to    give love, we feel the need for it in our life and yearn to be loved by    someone. This draws people into our life who are willing to love us  and   to show us the meaning of love. 

Every human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we    begin to sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life,    even though so far we do not understand them, we may not even    consciously be aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of    earthly love kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out    and loving something that is more than earthly love, that will and    cannot die and will be with us forever. 

During that phase of our development, each time we observe a natural    phenomenon like nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the    manifestations of such beauty and splendour there just has to be a    higher power that brings it all into being. Could it be the product of    the mind of a great intellect that created even the tiniest part of it?    We notice to our delight that each time we reflect on this, a feeling   of  peace and harmony seems to fill our whole being. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’
​ 
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  
​  
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty
*_
_*The Angel In Disguise
*_






There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see.
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you.
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem of your true nature
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of truth
And its shadows cease to exist.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a certain point.

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature.

‘Compensation  is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest gift that arises  from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also means paying the  debts that are likely to have accumulated in your spiritual bankbook in  the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming yourself and balancing  your spiritual account you cannot be released into lessons of a higher  nature and exploring other levels of life. You are well on your way when  you forgive those who have hurt and wounded you and your loved ones and  place everything into the hands of your Christ Self, you are nailing  the desires of your lower nature for revenge and retribution to the  cross of earthly life. When the only thing you want to do is send love  and forgiveness to everybody, independent of what may still have to  happen to you and your world, your higher nature has taken over. You are  at one with God and for you the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age are opening wide.

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy  cannot be known for as long as human beings remain unaware of their true  nature and the higher purpose of their existence. For as long as they  look at things only with their worldly eyes, they can perceive but one  side of any picture and so fail to recognise the tender loving care that  provides for anyone who is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the  early part of their earthly education, people get involved in a  catastrophe or maybe are just watching or assisting with removing dead  bodies and clearing away the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will  say: ‘Aren’t so much devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of way, including violent ones.

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is happening to them, the  most careful provisions are being made for each one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much more beautiful and  easy to live in.

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life. Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and know exactly what is happening.

‘It wouldn’t be your place to  forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Days Of Miracles And Wonders
*_
_*




*_
​From  the evolutionary level many have reached by now, it is not difficult to  see that it was quite intentional that for a long period in the history  of humankind we had to live in a one-dimensional world that was filled  with inexplicable dualities and false beliefs that were created through  not understanding our true nature. Part of this was that we should  believe that we are either a woman or a man, and that this earthly life  is all there is to our existence. Such beliefs were good enough for the  lifetimes of our spiritual infancy and childhood.

By now ever  more of us are maturing into spiritual adulthood and ready to find out  that life is an ever ongoing process, that the essence of everyone’s  being is spirit and soul, and because they are part of God, they are  immortal and eternal, the same as our Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life. The law of life is evolution and we ourselves are  responsible for everything that is in our lives, good, band and  indifferent alike. The world of spirit is our true home. That’s where we  come from at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to at the  end of it. And together with the wise ones of the spirit realm who are  in charge of the spiritual development of us and our world, when we are  good and ready for another earthly lifetime, we ourselves choose what  special lessons our next one should consist of.

An important part  of our evolution has been that we should become aware that each one of  us in their own right is an individual and independent being who, at  first only in seed form, contains everyone of the qualities and powers  that are in God. This means that we are both feminine and masculine. To  assist our character with developing into a well balanced one, before  entering into yet another lifetime as earthlings we choose whether this  time round we would like to appear in the outer physical shell of a  woman or a man. This ensures in the course of many lifetimes, everybody  gathers first hand experiences of both aspects of life.

The way I  understand this life is that we once willingly gave up our immortality –  oh, perish the thought! We did it because that is what the infinite  love and wisdom of our Creator wanted us to do. To ensure that  everybody’s needs would always be met, it was decided that Angels and  Masters as well as other spirit guides and helpers should always  accompany us. It’s their responsibility to see to it that all earthly  lessons are learnt thoroughly and that none of us throws their earthly  existence away too easily, when the going gets rough.

To help us  descended ever deeper into our role as earthlings, it was necessary to  create the illusion that we are separate from our Creator, even though  nothing could be further from the truth. As we left the state of  conscious oneness with God, known as paradise, we started to believe  that we are separate from Him/Her. In the course of many lifetimes, we  eventually wound up unaware that this belief is a false one that we  ourselves created. Alas, many to this day are still holding onto it.

If  we knew what we have been up to in past lifetimes, it would frequently  be impossible to live with ourselves. That’s why the Universe in its  great wisdom protects us by hiding these memories behind something that  is known as the veil of consciousness from our conscious knowledge. They  are stored in our soul, the memory bank of our spirit. Our reactions to  every one of our daily encounters are mostly unconscious responses that  are based on the learning we brought with us from previous lifetimes.  For a long time, the only way of gaining access to these memories has  been through our subconscious, but this too is changing.

For good  and wise purposes a veil also has been shielding us against the  knowledge that we regularly spend periods after each earthly lifetime in  the world of spirit, where we rest and recuperate from strains and  stresses of our earthly existence. The good news is that for some time  this veil has been in the process of lifting and dissolving. Having  fulfilled its intended purpose, it will soon be gone for good, as  decreed by God’s great plan of life.

 ‘These are the days of  miracles and wonders. These are the days of the long distance call,’  Paul Simon told us in his album ‘Under African Sky’. Prophetic words,  especially when one applies them to the changes that are presently  taking place in us and our world. Don’t you think it is miraculous that  humankind’s long distance call should be turning out to be a  surprisingly short one, namely everybody’s own inner reconnection with  the living God Self within? Even though I always have been and will  remain highly sceptical when claims of miracles and wonders are made, I  do believe with all my heart and soul they are happening in our world at  all times, regardless of the fact that most of the time we are too  blind to recognise them.

To give me a taste of what can and  indeed does happen, there have been incidents in my life that have shown  me the nature of miracles from a different perspective. I can tell you  from my own experiences that some amazing things can and do happen on  the healing journey. And I am convinced that on your healing travels you  will witness miracles of your own that will change your views about  this aspect of life, too. Because with the help and will of God and the  Angels all things are possible, start looking forward to them. The  closer we work together with them, the more likely it is that miracles  shall be worked through and for us and our world, similar to those of  the Jesus legend.

The words ‘Greater miracles you shall see!’  gave us the promise of the greatest miracle of all that, in the fullness  of time, would take place in us and our world, namely humankind’s  spiritual rebirth that for quite some time has been taking place in us  and our world. Humankind’s long quest for returning into the conscious  awareness of God’s true nature and its own is at last drawing to its  natural conclusion. God and the Angels, the Masters and other spirit  guides and helpers have always been working exceedingly hard to help us  find our way back into the realisation of our true and eternal home. The  ever increasing popularity of the spiritualist movement – from which  organisations like the White Eagle Lodge grew – is sufficient proof that  this is so. We shall return to the theme of White Eagle in the  appendix.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Greater Miracles You Shall See
*_






​Wise  ones, who wish to be released from the duties of their earthly  education, appreciate that it is essential to make every effort to grow  spiritual wings and learn how to fly on them. This is no longer  difficult with the help of the spiritual wisdom that is now flowing ever  more powerfully into the individual and collective consciousness of our  world. However, no-one can be discharged from the duties of earthly  life until every last item of their Karmic debts has been paid. Part of  this are the karmic, i.e. emotional ties each one of our relationships  created in previous lifetimes. They need to be dissolved through a  better understanding of ourselves and those around us, the purpose and  higher meaning of everybody’s existence. Forgiveness is the natural  result of this kind of knowledge.

Our  spiritual ledgers in the great book of life has to be balanced and that  can only be done when we willingly accept and deal with whatever it  take to pay all our Karmic debts in full. Regardless of the fact that  although many things in earthly life on the surface of things frequently  appear as if the Universe were dealing us some kind of castigation or  retribution. In truth, the underlying reason for everything that is  happing here is invariably of quite a different kind. It takes place  because of the law of Karma, which more than anything else is a law of  opportunities that knows neither rewards nor punishments, merely  consequences and reactions to all our actions.

We do well to  remind ourselves frequently that the Universe loves us and that with the  help and the will of God all things are possible, and that miracles and  wonders can and do happen at every moment of every day. It’s just that  sometimes we have to be willing to co-operate in practical and  down-to-Earth ways, to help it along. When all is said and done, the law  of Karma is part of the love of our Divine parents. It is the law of  love and that knows nothing of punishment. All it does it does is  teaching, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding and our  consciousness expands. For this reason each new lifetime brings for all  of us many possibilities for resolving any outstanding issues we have  brought with us from previous lifetimes, as well as for healing  relationships, redeeming ourselves and making good the harm and  suffering we once cause for ourselves and others.

These truly are  the days of miracle and wonder because for quite some time a healing  miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions has been unfolding in  our world and that is the rebirth of humankind into the conscious  awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The closer we work together  with God and the Angels, the easier it will be for them to work the many  miracles and wonders that are necessary for the completion of this  enterprise. To paraphrase the message the Universal Christ brought us  through St. John 14:11-12:

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We  are one and everything in the whole of Creation is our work. Truly,  truly I say to you: those who know that this is the truth shall do the  same works as we are doing, or rather they will be done through them.  And even greater than these things each one of you in the fullness of  time will do, because you are part of us and we are part of you. All of  you are expected to make their contribution to this the grandest  spectacle of all times and whatever any one of you asks in our name from  a sincere and loving heart, it shall be done.’

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•     ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
•    I Believe In Miracles
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*



*_

The love I have for You, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Is only a shadow of Your love for me;
Only a shadow of Your love for me,
Your deep, abiding love.

My own belief in You, my Truly Beloved,
Is only a shadow of Your faith in me;
Only a shadow of Your faith in me,
Your deep and lasting faith.

My life is in Your hands,
My life is in Your hands. My love for You does grow, my God.
In me Your light does shine.

The dream I have today, Great Spirit,
Is only a shadow of Your dreams for us and our world,
Only a shadow of all that will be,
If we but follow You.

I dream of Mother Earth as a place
That is at peace, where sickness and hunger,
Warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption,
And even death have been overcome.

The joy I feel about this, my God,
Is only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Only a shadow of Your joys for us,
Now we are meeting face to face.

Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Only A Shadow’
​ 
​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Three

Space Traveller Extraordinaire :  Mother Earth
*_






​Everything  in the whole of Creation has been created from the Christ Star’s Light,  therefore also the inner and outer part of every human being. It’s just  that at the beginning of our earthly education our physical bodies  contain a tiny spark of the Universal Christ, who is the Light of all  light and the Sun of all suns. At that developmental stage the spark  exists merely in seedform. However, in the course of many lifetimes in  the earthly school of life,  this light increases and grows stronger  with every bit of wisdom and understanding we gain, each through their  own experiences. This is how every individual consciousness and that of  our whole world constantly expands.

And that’s why every one of  our planet’s present population of approx. 7.7 billion is quite  literally a seed of the Highest Star, i.e. a starseed on the magnificent  spaceship Mother Earth. At all times, we and our world together are  moving through space at the breathtaking speed of almost 30 kilometres  per second or 67,000 miles per hour. At the same time our planet rotates  round its own axis once every 23 hours, 56 minutes and 4.09053 seconds.  As her circumference is roughly 40,075 kilometres, her surface at the  equator moves at a speed of 460 meters per second or roughly 1,000 miles  per hour. God and the Angels purposely placed our planet in a remote  corner of the Universe. It was done so we could not do too much harm to  the surrounding planets, especially those of our own solar system, as  soon as our technical know-how had progressed sufficiently to attempt  such enterprises.

The great plan of life shows quite clearly that  God and the Angels at all times have always been holding our world’s  reins safely in their loving hands. This is in spite of allowing each  one of us the freedom to decide how we wish to react to anything that  comes before us. The Highest Forces of life would never allow us to  interfere with the functioning of other planets. That never changed,  even though on the surface of things it sometimes looks possible.  Something would always happen, frequently at the last moment, to deter  us from trying to exploit and damage other planets and their worlds, the  way we – for wise higher educational purposes – for a long time were  allowed to deal with ours.

The unusual situation of our world  provides plenty of opportunities, individually and collectively, for  making good where we once sinned. Hand in hand with God and the Angels,  every human being carries within the potential of bringing forth, from  deep within themselves, the characteristics of their God or Christ  nature. In this process even the slowest ones eventually evolve into  saviours and redeemers not only of themselves and the human race, but  our whole world. All who are presently taking part in the earthly school  of life’s lessons are destined to play an essential role in bringing  about the greatest healing miracle our world has ever witnessed.  Naturally, this also applies to those who are resting and recovering  from the trials and tribulations of their earthly existence in the world  of light. From there many of them are doing their best to support our  efforts.

Quite literally, everybody is equally welcome on board  the good spaceship Mother Earth. We are all the Great Father/Mother’s  beloved children of the Earth and there is no distinction between  anyone. Every one is a special and unique being, a many faceted jewel  and there is no other one like it in the whole of Creation. All of us  were created to fulfil a specific function during this crucial period of  the final stage of our planet’s evolutionary journey. We have reached  the stage during which God and the Angels, together with us, are going  to transmute the Earth from the state of a purely material being into an  ever more ethereal one. Find out more about this by following the links  at the end of this chapter.

In truth, every human being is a  young God in the making. And the ultimate aim of our earthly education  is to evolve, each one in their own right, into a healer and bringer of  light. In this context light means wisdom and a better understanding of  God’s true nature and our own, the higher purpose and meaning of our  earthly existence and its spiritual background. All of us, without  exception, are walking this road of many lifetimes in search of  consciousness expanding experiences that help us to gain them. And there  comes a time in everybody’s development when it dawns on us that Jesus  never was a historical personality who once walked in our midst, but  represents every human being’s own higher God or Christ nature.

Jesus  was one of the many symbolisms that God and the Angels chose to bring  us, down the ages, ever closer to the understanding that in truth every  one of us is a young God in the making. The different aspects of this  God/man’s life story describe in legendary allegorical form the  initiations that every human being experiences during its earthly  education.

The whole of humankind is the crew of spaceship Mother  Earth. As a spark of the Greatest Light in the whole of Creation, every  one of us truly is a starseed in its own right. For the time being, we  are serving our apprenticeship on the material plane of life. On this  spaceship there are no religions because love is it’s the supreme ruler.  That is their religion and it knows but one nation: the whole of  humankind. Warmongering, violence and crime have no place here. Like  dishonesty, lying and cheating, corruption and exploitation of the  masses they have been left behind. As everybody just takes what they  need and leave the rest for the others, there is no hunger. Illnesses  and diseases are things of the past because the transmitter/receiver  station of all earthly minds have been tuned into the frequencies of the  Highest levels of life. They have learnt to trust the intuitively  received instructions of how to work with the Christ Star’s white  healing magic, each from their very own wise one or living God within,  and so follow them without hesitation.

These good things and many  more besides are in store for us and our world. So rejoice, dear  Friends, and let’s enjoy travelling on our Starship. Isn’t it exciting  to be allowed to take part in it? Thanks and praise be to God and the  Angels for providing us with an adventure of such magnitude. And in  return for the goodness and kindness Mother Earth has always shown  humankind for millions of years, in spite of our frequently diabolical  behaviour, hasn’t she richly deserved that every one of us asks God and  the Angels to teach us intuitively how we can contribute to the greatest  healing miracles of all times that is taking place right here and now,  under everybody’s eyes?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Christ Moon
*






​The  next important date in the spiritual/astrological calendar is the  Christ Moon. In the year 2020, when the latest update of this file was  made, it is taking place on Friday 5th June at 19.13 Greenwich Meantime.  The spiritual outpouring of the Wesak festival has prepared every  individual spirit/soul as well as those of our world for the special  blessings of this event. That’s how with every passing year some more  Divine love and wisdom, power and truth have been pouring into us and  our world from the Highest levels of life. Let’s take a closer look at  how this comes about.

During the Sun’s transit through Gemini,  the mutable Air sign, the full Moon takes place in Sagittarius, the  polar opposite mutable Fire sign. This event is known as the Christ  Moon. It is a time when on the highest levels of life special  celebrations are taking place in honour of the Universal Christ, the  third aspect of the Holy Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life,  their only born Son/Daughter. The Christ Spirit is the Star of all  stars and the light of all lights, whose light and warmth provide  sustenance for every lifeform that exists on every level of God’s  Creation.Each one has its origin in  the creative ideas of the Father. It is the love and wisdom of the  Mother who decides where and when new beings should be brought into  manifestations in matter = the Mother. In the whole of Creation the  Father/Mother’s creations are sustained and supported by their  Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit. This is the eternal Sun, the great  light and firstborn of the great Father/Mother. His spirit is the first  spark of creation that breathes life into the creative ideas that are  constantly emerging from the co-operation of Father/Mother. Peacefully  and harmoniously the three aspects of the Holy Trinity respond to each  other, bringing new life into being and maintaining everything that is  already in existence and that on all levels of life.

The Sun in  the sky above us is one of the many physical manifestations of the  Christ Spirit, and so is each one of us. The figure of Jesus is a  symbolism for the young God, everybody’s own spirit and Christ nature.  We are in earthly life to develop this aspect of our being and that is  the only hero and conqueror who can overcome all ills and evils that  ever befell us and our world, and to this day continues to do so. The  Christ Spirit coming alive and being born in every human heart is  humankind’s long promised and awaited saviour and redeemer, the only one  who can save and redeem us. This part of us is pure spirit and  therefore born through immaculate conception by a virgin, the great  Mother of all life. Also being pure spirit, she eternally remains what  in earthly terms is known as virginal. Our Divine parents never had  anything to do with the sexuality that is required to bring any kind of  creature into being in earthly life. The Virgin Maria of the Jesus  legend is one of the many metaphors for the Goddess, the feminine aspect  and counterpart of the masculine part of the Divine.

Every  earthly self contains, if only thus far in seedform, in the deepest  innermost core of its being a spark of the greatest light and the  Highest Star, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. For a very long time  this spark remains dormant and has to wait until the time is right and  the earthly has become sufficiently evolved for it to wake from its  slumber. The Sleeping Beauty story tells us about this process. Mother  Earth is one of God’s and Goddess’s physical manifestations and so is  each one of us.Whether we are as yet  aware of it or not, all of us are taking part in the Christ Festival  celebrations. In our prayers, meditations and quiet reflections we need  to consciously tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly  minds into the frequencies of the Highest. By joyously opening our  hearts and souls in praise of and thanksgiving to the giver of all life,  the Universal Christ, we are channels through which Its extra powerful  outpourings of blessing and healing energy can flow freely into all  earthly life.

Each human soul through its own efforts has to  develop their Divine characteristics to their highest potential. Our  true parents, Father/Mother Creator, expects from all of us that as soon  as we have become sufficiently evolved we freely and willingly do our  share of assisting the birth of the Christ Spirit in our world, so that  God’s kingdom becomes ever more established on the Earth plane. Through  giving of our best at all times and in all situations, our god-like  Christ qualities and characteristics develop until we have grown into a  Christed one in our own right. For us the long promised saviour and  redeemer has appeared. There is only one person who can play this role  for us and that is you, me and everybody else. And because what is done  for one is done for all, everybody’s own thoughts, words and actions in  this way are capable of saving and redeeming us and also our world.

Evolving  into a Christed one who is fully at one with our Creator is every human  soul’s final destiny. And that is the esoteric higher meaning of the  Jesus legend. Although Jesus, the man, was a metaphor that never existed  in earthly form, the story of his life was given as a demonstration of  how each one of us in the fullness of time has to walk in a true  Master’s footsteps, capable of thinking and acting in a masterly  fashion. Being one with our Creator does not mean we are going to be  completely absorbed into Its energies and losing our individuality and  identity. That is not the idea at all. By developing and integrating the  characteristics of our Christ Self into our earthly being, we are  making them our own. In this process our energies gradually become ever  more refined and etherealised. This continues until they are fully  compatible with God’s. Nonetheless, we shall always remain the precious  and unique being we have been since the moment we emerged as a mere  creative idea from the heartmind of God.

​​From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Receiving The Christ Blessings
*_
_*




*_
​The  inflow of the Christ energies around the Christ Festival has the power  of bringing healing and peace through enlightenment to all who are ready  to receive and understand it. For a long time all life on our planet  has unconsciously taken part in the festivities on the highest levels of  life. The Angels around the throne of the throne of God, the Christ  Circle, are calling those who have woken from their spiritual slumber to  consciously take part in the celebrations of the spirit realm. May any  privileged spiritual knowledge that comes our way never be used for  selfish purposes, but only for lifting our whole planet and all its  lifeforms in the visible and invisible world into the blessing and  healing power of the Highest Forces. On that level there is no  separation between anything and all life is one.

Part of the  human predicament in earthly life has always been that we can only learn  to appreciate the value of anything through the loss/lack of it. This  is also true for our inner connection with God. That’s why during the  first stage of our earthly education, we lose the conscious awareness of  our inner bond with each other and God. And that explains the lack of  understanding what God really means one encounters in young and  inexperienced souls. The procedure ensures that once the connection has  been consciously restored, we value it so highly that we make very sure  never to lose it again. This educational phase lasts as many lifetimes  as are required to forget our true nature and our relationship with God.  We then suffer from the condition known as complete God-lessness. Make  no mistake about it, a state of suffering it is. However, it is only  necessary for the time it takes until our superconscious faculties begin  to open and unfold.

The worst feelings that result from this  state of consciousness are a sense of being lost in the Earth’s  environment and of not belonging here, which grows ever stronger. It is  intended to be but a temporary condition that, when these feelings get  too bad and overwhelming, we should go in pursuit of something that will  help us to overcome them. Without being aware of what we are doing, we  are in search of soul healing and that can only come about through  re-establishing our inner connection with God and all life. Although  this comes as news to our earthly self, our spirit and soul knew all  along that in truth none of us can ever lose it.

May you be among  the selected ones who are capable of receiving the inspiration of the  Highest. Regardless of the fact that our earthly self for a long time is  unaware of it, the inner link between the Christ Spirit and humankind  has never been disrupted. Over the ages it merely changed into an  unconscious one and for many of us at present it is turning into a  conscious one again. At the time of the Christ Moon and the Christ  Celebrations the Christ energies are particularly potent and can be felt  and received much more easily on the Earth plane. This is not only the  case at the exact time of the two Full Moons, but also in the run-up to  them and for some time afterwards.

Therefore, in our meditations,  reflections and prayers let us join forces and call upon God and the  Angels to teach us how to lift us and our whole world into the deepest  innermost heart of the Universe. May each one of us be used as a channel  through which Its blessing and healing energies flow with ever  increasing force into every human heart and soul in this world and our  other world, and from there into our planet’s soul and the soul of the  whole of Creation. Through this our own energies are cleansed and  purified, every aspect of our being heals and we are growing more  Christ-like ourselves. In the process of becoming an ever clearer,  brighter and purer conduit through which the blessing and healing power  of the Christ energies can flow into our world, we evolve into a  Christed one in our own right.

For true and lasting peace to  establish itself on the Earth the labour of our hands is as important as  that of our hearts, minds, spirits and souls. It can only come through  everyone’s concentrated efforts to radiate nothing but gentleness,  kindness and love into everything that comes our way. We need to hold  steadfast onto our inner conviction that we trust the Great Architects  plan of life and that we our world will forever be resting safely in the  hands of God and the Angels. This is the most vital contribution we can  make towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being.

Another  important requirement for the reign of peace in our world is never to  sit in judgment over anyone. It needs bearing in mind that for as long  as we look at our world with earthly eyes, it’s impossible to perceive  another’s spirit and soul. Even if we think the people around us are  ordinary and not particularly outstanding human beings, every one of us,  even the lowest of the low, has this aspect of their nature. Without us  ever catching a glimpse of it, it could be filled with light and they  could be carrying the jewel of love in their heart. And if we wish to be  loved and respected by them or anyone else, there is only one way of  going about it in earthly life and that is by showing others our respect  and loving them first.

Last but by no means least, let us give thanks and praise to our Creator that the wisdom of the great plan of life provided that the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light, would forever be guiding and protecting us – most of all against ourselves and the destructive urges of our lower nature. How hard all those behind the scenes of earthly life must have worked through the ages to bring us and our world as much as we could understand of the Christ Spirit’s light, in the form of myths and legends that could easily be grasped by earthly minds. 


From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Christ Moon
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of some of the White Eagle group of guides’  words of wisdom about the significance of the Christ Moon. The first one  is from Stella Polaris June/July 2008 ‘The Spiritual Sun’, an inner  teachings by White Eagle: ‘Many confuse Jesus of Nazareth, Jesus the  Master, with the bearer of the Christ Light. Let us get it clear. The  Light is the firstborn of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Christ is  the highest initiate from the Sun. S/He is the bearer of the light and  the firstborn of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

‘It is  impossible to portray this being in anything that resembles a human  form, as the Christ is as far removed from that as a speck of sand on  the seashore from the mountain it once came from. This glorious radiant  Being is beyond all human comprehension. Its aura permeates more than  the Earth and Its vibrations reach to the innermost core of and is part  of not only every human spirit and soul, in earthly life and elsewhere,  but of anything that exists throughout the whole of Creation.’

The  second message is from Stella Polaris June/July 2008 ‘The Mystical  Marriage’: ‘In spring and summer, when it occurs, the Divine Mother is  most active. At the time of the Christ Moon this applies to the Northern  Hemisphere of your world. With your own eyes you can see the soul of  Mother Earth rising with new life in the many manifestations of her  beauty that in spring shows itself in the budding and opening of leaves  and flowers that add to the sweet fragrance of the Earth. Your planet is  one of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother of all  life. As beautiful as this is, the physical part of the Earth is by far  less important than her spiritual background. The same applies to each  one of you.’

‘Through Mother Earth the Divine Mother opens Her  heart and offers Herself and Her love to the Great Father on the highest  levels of life, known to humankind as the Heavens. He draws Her up and  lifts Her into His power and glory. This is how the mystical marriage  between the spirit and soul of your world with the Highest is  consummated. In similar form a final initiation is waiting for all  earthlings and some of you are likely to be much closer to it than you  realise. To some of you it is already happening. What we are telling you  here is the truth and we prefer to speak to you of the higher and  highest realities, and of Eternity instead of destruction and death. The  latter are temporary and belong to earthly life. What we are bringing  here is real and of far greater concern to you than whatever may be  happening to you tomorrow. All earthly affairs are bound to pass away.  Yet, that which takes place in your deepest innermost soul will be with  you forever.’

The third message is from White Eagle ‘Jesus,  Teacher and Healer’: ‘The Christ Festival is part of Whitsuntide. The  Full Moon in Gemini is a time of special power, when in ancient times  people would gather to celebrate and receive the blessing of this great  outpouring of the Christ Spirit onto the Earth. In their ceremonies they  contacted the planetary Angels They built a vast receptacle, an  ‘etheric cup’ – shall we call it a Grail cup? – and contacted the Angels  in charge of Mother Earth and asked them to pour the cosmic rays of the  Christ-life through the light of the Sun in the sky above them. This  rite was known as the baptism of the Christ festival.’

The fourth  message is from the White Eagle Lodge’s News Flash June 2015: ‘At the  time of the full Moon in Gemini a great festival, known as the Christ  Festival, is taking place in the Heavens. An exceptionally powerful  spiritual outpouring from the Christ Spirit’s heart flows into all human  hearts and souls. It is a ceremony that takes place on the plane known  to us as white ether. That is the level of consciousness where all souls  can hold communion with the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, the Cosmic Christ. The Christ festival takes  place in the plane of reunion and true kinship with all life.

‘Those  who are working there are looking to their earthly siblings in the  great family of life to act as channels, through whom they can pour the  light and love of the Christ Spirit into all human hearts and souls, on  the Earth plane and in the world of light. None is ever forgotten or  left out, of that you can be sure.’

Last  but not least, the essence of the White Eagle Monday Thought 20.6.2016:  ‘At the time of the Christ Moon the Christ ceremony, one of the  greatest Cosmic initiations, takes place. This is the mystical marriage  between Heaven and Earth when all souls in earthly life are swept up  into the vast concourse of souls who have risen above that level and are  now giving of their light to the Earth. For most of you this ceremony  occurs in the hours of dreamtime and unconsciousness, but those who are  ready can participate in full consciousness in this Christ Festival.

‘We,  your spirit guides, are observing the mystical marriage between the  soul of humankind and the Christ Spirit. We perceive it as the picture  of a lotus flower that is held by invisible hands on the highest level,  the Christ circle. The lotus flower is a symbol of the heart chakra of  each individual soul and of the whole human race. This flower is held  high in the mystical golden radiance that emerges from the throne of  God. In response the flower unfolds its petals into the shape of a bowl.  Above it shines the Light of all lights, the Star of all stars, the  Cosmic Christ, who is the beginning and end of everything. What we are  seeing is eternal life, your life, which we are bringing to you.’
​​Recommended Reading:
​ ·      ‘Easter And Other Festivals’
 
​ From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Body Of Christ
*_
_*




*_
​The  Sun in our birthchart represents the pull of our Highest Self, the  Christ Spirit, who is constantly moving us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. Even the meanest and lowest of us carries  Its spark deep within the core of their being. From the moment of our  first release into earthly life, the spirit of the Christ has been  calling us back home into its loving embrace. It has never left us and  this is especially true during our most traumatic encounters. On the  command of the Divine the Angels are there to support and steer us  through them. The homewards pull is particularly strong in the approach  to, during and after the Christ Moon festival, because it is followed by  the Sun’s entry into Cancer, the mothering and nurturing sign of the  zodiac. This is the sign in which we learn to appreciate the value of  home and mother, traditions and roots.

The following is an example of how this manifested itself in our world recently. In the year 2016 the  Christ Moon takes place less than twelve hours before the Sun moves into  Cancer and the Summer Solstice is with us. This multiplies the pulling  power of the two forces involved by much more than two. I read this as a  sign that the Universe with all its might is trying to awaken as many  of us as possible into the conscious awareness of our true nature. Not  one single race but all of us together are God’s chosen people. We are  part of the Universal Christ’s body. And to assist our race’s  evolutionary progress, with the help of the many myths and legends that  appeared in our world throughout the ages, the Angels around the throne  of the Highest, the Christ Circle, slowly but surely brought us closer  to God’s wisdom and truth.

The great plan of life provides that  this should continue until every last human soul on the Earth plane  understands who and what God truly is and that each and every one of us  is a young God in the making. Comprehending the hidden esoteric meaning  of the stories and parable of the Jesus legend, rather than taking every  word of them as literally true and based on historical facts, is the  last but one hurdle that to this day has to be overcome by many  earthlings.
The final  and even more difficult obstacle is the total surrender to God. For a  long time our earthly selves had their own way – at least that’s what we  thought. See the links for ‘Free Will’ and ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’  at the end of this chapter. During first part of our earthly development  we are wilful and selfish creatures who wish to please themselves most  of the time. There are those who indulge in atrocious behaviour. They  may even be proud of what they are doing and thinking they are getting  away with it. Oh dear! If only they knew what they are calling towards  themselves in coming lifetimes. Read more about this in ‘Human Behaviour  Is Chosen’.

Studying our lowest character traces at the giving  and receiving end in as many lifetimes as this may take, is part of the  curriculum of the initial stage of our earthly education. The early  lifetimes keep us occupied experiencing ourselves and those around us as  jealous, greedy and avaricious beings. That’s why it is not surprising  that more than traces of these qualities exist everywhere in our world.  Because of this large parts of humankind are struggling with the concept  of total surrender to God and would not dream of living in ways that do  justice to this the ultimate demand of the Highest. See the link for  ‘The Lamb Of God’.

But we all eventually reach the point when we  understand the laws of the Universe and how they affect all life  throughout the whole of Creation, including ours. Because they make a  great deal of sense to us, of our own free will we make every effort to  conduct our life strictly in keeping with these laws. As soon as we  willingly follow the instructions we receive from our Highest Self’s,  our consciousness absorbs ever more of Its energies. The more we express  our Christ Self, the more we become one with the Universal Christ.

To  enter us into this elevated state it is not enough to merely go to  church on Sundays and there superficially confirm that we believe there  is a God. Our whole being needs to fill itself completely with the  desire to follow the instructions intuitively received from our inner  guidance, the living God within. In this process we become ever more at  one with the Christ Spirit, our God or Highest Self, the only one who  can dissolve the shadows of the past and transmute them into blessing  and healing energies for all life. With the help of these energies the  karmic ties and shackles of all our relationships, even the most  demanding ones we brought with us into this lifetime, are waiting to be  transformed into bonds of love and friendship.

These potent  expressions of the Christ energies are also flowing into our whole world  on other occasions, for example during the Wesak Moon and Festival, as  well as the Summer and Winter Solstices or the Vernal and Autumnal  Equinoxes. It makes no difference whether we live in the Northern or  Southern Hemisphere. The Christ’s blessing and healing energies  simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally  strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not  interfere with their flow.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘Obeying The Universal Laws’
•    ‘Human Behaviour Is Chosen’


From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Great Thou Art!
*_
_*Part One
*_
​ _*





*_
​ Our own heart is part of the great   living and loving heart of the Universe and like the great heart, our   own eternally pulsates its light into the whole of Creation. The great   heart is the intelligence of the Universe, the Father, the masculine   first principle of God. He is abstract and his energy is the pure and   invisible creative thought that once brought each one of us into being.   The Mother is the feminine second principle through whom all worlds and   its lifeforms are created. 

The third principle is the Son/Daughter, born of the Father/Mother’s   love, whose light comes alive in and animates all life the Father   creates through the Mother. The Father places a spark of the   Son/Daughter into each one of his offspring, for example you and me, so   that we should evolve and slowly grow into the conscious awareness of   our own nature and Divine origin. Before any world could be created, the   Father had to create himself a Son/Daughter, a source of light and   warmth, by whom his creations could be nurtured and maintained. 

Spiritually, ignorance is darkness and knowledge is light. The Highest   experiences itself through all Its creatures and as they slowly grow and   evolve, the spiritual light of the Universe increases. Expressed in  the  most simple terms this means that God is constantly growing and   evolving, the same as we are doing. In God and also in us   Father/Mother/Son and Daughter are one and inseparable. All life,   including that of the Earth, is imbued with the vibrations of this holy   Trinity. Although to this day those of the Earth are extremely slow and   dense, like a ladder they nonetheless reach up from every human heart   towards the higher and highest levels of life into the heartmind of  God.  It is only because the Earth’s vibrations are so slow that matter,  the  Mother, appears to be solid to earthly eyes. In truth, every bit  of it  is nothing of the kind, as any physicist will be happy enough to   confirm. And to enable human souls to move forwards and upwards on the   evolutionary spiral of life, their energies have to be cleansed,   purified and refined. Without this no progress is possible. 

William Cullen Bryant, the American author and poet wrote: ‘My heart is   awed within me, when I think of the great miracle that still goes on,  in  silence, around me – the perpetual work of Thy Creation, finished,  yet  renewed forever.’ Sharing his feelings, I see our world as one  great a  work of art. In spite of its size it is merely a tiny integral  part of  an even more gigantic masterpiece and a labour of love, and  that is the  whole of Creation and all worlds and beings contained  within them.  Everything that ever has been and ever will be is created  by the loving  creative thoughts and ideas of our Creator, the Great  Father of all  life. Through the Great Mother, with the help of the  Angels, all things  come into being. Her love and wisdom decide where  and when. And the  Son/Daughter, the Sun above and beyond the Sun, gives  life to and  nurtures and warmth to even the tiniest ones of its  aspects.

Everything that is still unattractive and disharmonious in our world and   in us is merely waiting to be made beautiful and harmonious, in its  own  sweet time. Therefore, let no-one despise these things, for they  too  have meaning and serve the higher purpose of teaching us to  distinguish  between ugliness and chaos and that which is beautiful and  harmonious.  The words of Judge Oliver Wendell Holmes come closer to my  own  perception of our earthly existence than any other definition I  have  ever seen anywhere: ‘Life is painting a picture and not doing  sums.’ 

And should you now ask me: ‘Why is there still so much ugliness in our   world?’ I would say: ‘Try to imagine the frustration of the Great   artist, our Creator, if His/Her work were ever to be finished and could   not be carried on, just because it had reached perfection. There would   be nothing for Him/Her to do any more and that is unthinkable, as any   creative artist is sure to confirm. The wonder and magic of evolution is   that everything will always continue to evolve and move forwards and   upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, including you and me and our   world. 

We are in this life to find a new understanding and re-interpretation of   the age-old concept of Gaia. Once more humankind is becoming aware of   the true nature of Mother Earth as one vast living, breathing and   feeling organism in which we, for as long as our earthly education   continues, have our existence. Like us, she has a spirit and soul as   well as a physical body. Our beautiful planet is but one of the many   spiritual and physical manifestations of the Great Mother of all life.   Our Divine Father/Mother are the nurturers and protectors of all life in   the whole of Creation, the parts that are visible to earthly eyes as   well as those which to this day are invisible to us. All are beloved   children of the Great Spirit and each one of them is equally precious   and unique. 

I can never stop marvelling at the great wisdom and the loving care with   which everything in the material world has been designed and is   constantly attended to. I once had an Ivy Canariensis hedge in my   garden, one of the slowest growing varieties whose main attraction are   its leaves. To my astonishment I noticed that no two leaves were ever   quite alike and that each one of them was indeed an individual work of   art. On several occasions I tried to find two identical leaves in size,   shape and/or markings – always in vain. Each leaf was yet another   reflection of the great love of our Creator and the uniqueness and   preciousness of all that is in the created world, including you and me.

When I look around and see Thy great work of art and labour of love,   ever evolving to greater glory and beauty – a physical manifestation and   a reflection of Thy great wisdom, beauty and love, then indeed sings  my  soul, my Saviour and God to Thee: ‘How great Thou art! How great  Thou  art!’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​​From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’   

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Great Thou Art!

Part Two
*_
_*All Is Movement And Constant Changes
*_
_*




*_
​The  creative processes are constantly at work. Life at all times is  evolving, moving forwards and upwards in vast spirals onto ever higher  evolutionary levels and we are carried along with this onto ever more  uplifting and beautiful experiences. Nothing in the whole of Creation  ever stands still, not even for the briefest moment. The Sun in the sky  above us reflects this down to us on the Earth. It too never stops  moving in its orbit. The same is true for all parts of God’s Creation  where everything is wheels within wheels, and cycles within cycles.  Everything is movement and all things and conditions are constantly  changing. Astrology reflects this.

Some of the components of the  planets of our solar system are sometimes turning at different speeds.  Good examples of this are the Sun and Jupiter. Not all their latitudes  are turning at the same rate – some are dragged along behind, some may  overlap. Our Sun spins round its own axis and one of its full turns  takes about twenty-five to twenty-seven days, the duration is variable.  Our Sun is part of the Milky Way, our galaxy. This too is moving. We  orbit the hub of the Milky Way and one of its circuits takes about two  hundred and twenty million years. Our solar system is presently moving  towards the galaxy cluster Virgo, at the breathtaking speed of one  million miles per hour! It needs bearing in mind that all scientific  information about space and planetary matters also are constantly  revised and updated, as our scientist gain more understanding.

Just  imagine! Our galaxy is but one of two hundred thousand million  galaxies. Most of them consist of at least one hundred thousand million  stars or more and our Sun is but one of them. There are we, in a distant  corner of the immensity of the Universe, safe and sound on our small  planet, the beautiful treasure and jewel Earth. Guided and protected by  our Great Father/Mother, their only born Son, the Universal Christ and  the Angels. Cared for and nurtured by Mother Earth and her Angels and  warmed and loved by Father Sun. Mother Earth and Father Sun are physical  and spiritual manifestations of the Great Father/Mother, the Creator,  designer and architect of all life. Standing in front of all that, which  human soul does not want to go down on its knees and exclaim:

O Lord, my God, when I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made,
I see the stars; I hear the mighty thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour, God to Thee:
‘How great Thou art!  How great Thou art!’

​When I see how You hold millions and millions and millions of worlds safely in Your loving hands, there grows within me a new perception of how great you really are, so much greater than anyone of us could ever have dreamed! Realising Your infinite and unconditional love is for each one of us, no matter how small and insignificant our present existence may appear to us, our world and all worlds, my heart flows over and my soul cannot help singing to You, my Saviour God: ‘How great You are. how wonderful and magnificent!’ 

_‘I will praise Thee, because of the wonders which Thou hast done. Marvellous are Thy works and that my soul knows right well.’ _Psalm 139:14

White Eagle Calendar September 2012: ‘Look always for the spirit behind or within the form. Realise it in the air you breathe and the water you drink and bathe in. See it in the sky, in the winds and the air. See it in the fire – see the little fire spirits. Sense it in the beauty of the plants, flowers and fruits. This creates harmony in yourselves and beauty in your lives, for you will have realms revealed to you that you did not know or dream of before.’

Incidentally, the fact that our solar system is presently moving towards the galaxy cluster Virgo seems to me of particular interest for our world and the healing work we are all involved in. At the beginning of the Age of Aquarius and bearing in mind that Virgo is the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac, our whole world is currently taking part in a learning and healing experience of truly Cosmic proportions. All the help in the Universe is waiting to be called upon by us for each doing their own share of bringing our new and peaceful world into being. God and the Angels will safely guide and protect us and our world through any inner and outer cleansing and healing process that may be required. Praise and thanks be to them that the time for this has come, at long last. And as ever, astrology provides us with an instrument for a better understanding of what is happening to us and our world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Building The New Jerusalem’
•    ‘Do Astrology And Numerology Have Any Power Of Their Own?’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Great Thou Art

Part Three
*_
​ _*




*_
 O Lord, my God! When I in awesome wonder 
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made. 
I see the stars; I hear the rolling thunder, 
Thy power through-out the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour God, to Thee; 
How great Thou art, how great Thou art! 
Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee: 
How great Thou art, how great Thou art!

When through the woods and forest glades I wander 
And hear the birds sing sweetly in the trees; 
When I look down from lofty mountain grandeur 
And hear the brook and feel the gentle breeze:
And when I think that God, His Son not sparing, 
Sent Him to die, I scarce can take it in; 
That on the cross, my burden gladly bearing, 
He bled and died to take away my sin:
When Christ shall come with shout of acclamation 
And take me home, what joy shall fill my heart! 
Then I shall bow in humble adoration, 
And there proclaim, my God. 
How great Thou art!

Carl Boberg
 Swedish Pastor

​ The Original Swedish lyrics, titled ‘O,  Store Gud’ and written in 1886 were inspired by a visit to a beautiful  country estate on the southeast coast of Sweden. Pastor Carl Boberg was  suddenly caught in a midday thunderstorm with awe inspiring moments of  flashing violence, followed by a clear brilliant sun. Soon afterwards he  heard the calm sweet songs of the birds in nearby trees. The experience  prompted the pastor to fall to his knees in humble adoration of his  mighty God. (Osbeck 133) As the result of this experience he wrote a 9  stanza poem, and several years later at a conference, was surprised to  hear his poem sung to the tune of an old Swedish folk melody. It was  translated into German, then a literal translation by an American in  1925: ‘O Mighty God, when I behold the wonder.’ The song was also  translated from German to Russian in 1927. Missionary Stuart Hine,  inspired by the Russian words coupled with the awesome sights of the  Carpathian mountains, wrote the first three English verses, the fourth  appeared after WW II. The hymn was made famous by George Beverly Shea  during the Billy Graham Crusade in London. 
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘How Great Thou Art’
​ 
​​From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Four
*_
_*Invictus
*_
_*



*_

‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat
And all I have to do is row.
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through
The treacherous waters of earthly life.
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die.
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me.
I am grateful for everything that has been
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

​For  every human being there exists a small developmental plan within God’  great plan for the whole of Creation. Each new lifetime presents us with  another birthchart and in the right hands it can reveal what the newly  born has brought with it and indicate in rough outlines the lessons  awaiting it. For wise higher reasons, however, the birthchart on its own  does not give a great deal away about what’s in store for the newcomer.  Ah, but wait a moment! The Moon represents our earthly personality and  where we have come from. The Sun shows our spirit’s predestined pathway.  That’s why to my mind the progressions of the Sun and in particular the  Moon are much more revealing than anything else.

The Sun moves  forward at the steady pace of one degree per year. The Moon is known as  the runner because it progresses at the rate of one degree per month.  When you can see for yourself how both these energies have always been  affecting your own life and that of those around you, the way I have  been doing for a long time, the Universe is providing you with living  proof that we can but row our life’s boat. The behaviour of every one of  us is comparable to a dog on a lead, which the Angels of Karma are  holding it in their hands. It’s our karmic debts that determine what  kind of relationships and lessons we have to encounter.

The  Sun/Moon progressions show quite clearly how the Christ Spirit, the  Light of all lights and the Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us, is  constantly pulling all earthly life, including you and me, forwards and  upwards on humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary spiral and  also our world. Even though we can but row the boat of our life, we are  not manoeuvred like marionettes or pulled like puppets on a string.  Because the Highest Forces of life have given us the precious gift of  freedom of choice, at all times we are allowed to make our own decisions  of how we wish to react to whatever comes our way. However, we are  personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actins.  The Universal law of cause and effect, widely known as the law of Karma,  decrees that they have to return to us in the fullness of time. This  can come about later in the same lifetime or in a far distant future  one, when our earthly self has grown strong enough to cope with what it  once created.

Unbeknown to us earthlings for a long time, our  choices have always decided what kind of Karma we are creating for  ourselves, the whole of humankind and also our world. There are two  streams of consciousness, a constructive positive one of light and a  destructive negative one of darkness. Everything we think, speak and do  has constantly been feeding into one of these streams and strengthened  it. The decision which stream we wish to support from now on is ours  alone. Everything depends on the degree of spiritual maturity we have  reached when we find out about these things. They empower us to steer  the boat of our life and destiny in the desired direction. And that  shows that knowledge truly is power!

In the spiritual background  of our earthly existence wise ones have always been in charge of the  individual and collective development of us and our world. The Angels  and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, assisted by  countless groups of spirit guides and helpers on the lower levels of the  spirit realm always have been and forever will be the eye that never  sleeps. Our decisions show them the degree of spiritual maturity we have  reached at any given moment.

As a spark of the Great Light every  human being in truth is a young God in the making. Attending the  lessons of the earthly school of life is only compulsory for the initial  part of our development. It has run its course when the following  conditions have been fulfilled: a) all earthly lessons have been learnt;  b) every aspect of our nature, i.e. the masculine and feminine,  darkness and light, lower and higher personality, have been integrated;  and c) when the last bit of the Karma we created in this lifetime and  all previous ones has been redeemed. And that can only come about when  we bravely and patiently work our way through any kind of suffering that  comes our way and accepting our responsibility for creating it.


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 





​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Road To Heaven*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of a   teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as a   Monday Thought 4th September 2017: ‘We, your spirit friends and   helpers, although we are now dwelling in the world of light, we too once   walked the pathway of earthly life. That’s why we know the sorrows and   difficulties of existing in a physical body that cannot yet perceive  the  beauty and wonders of the higher and highest worlds. We appreciate  how  hard the demands and temptations of your darkened road are. Yet,  every  one of you without exception has to walk it and eventually  reaches the  point when you have spiritually matured sufficiently to  accept the  conditions in which you find yourself. 

‘When you understand that every experience that ever came your way   served the wise higher purpose of teaching you something, you begin to   trust that the loving arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of   all life, will forever be with you, to guide and protect and show you   the way. Part of this are the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,   the highest level of the spirit realm. All those on the less elevated   levels are serving the higher ones. Something like a veil of   consciousness separates earthly life from the spirit world and all of us   together, you on your side and we on our side of the veil, are God’s   children and siblings in the great family of life. Aware of the trials   and tribulations that are an inevitable part of every earthly existence,   each time we come to you it is done with a great longing in our  hearts.  We wish to help ever more of you to realise your own inner  powers, and  to tell you about the beautiful states of life that in the  fullness of  time will be waiting for each one of you. 

‘It’s important for you to know that even the smallest effort of helping   others find their way through their present existence is worthwhile  and  will never be wasted. Even though you are unlikely to see the  results,  keep on keeping on your predestined pathway back into God’s  light, your  true home and sharing the learning your find along the way  with those  around you. They too have a right to know that this is the  road that in  the end leads all of you into the light of conscious  awareness of your  oneness with God and all life. That which is commonly  known in your  world as Heaven is a metaphor for a heavenly life that  is filled with  such bliss and peace that at present it will be quite  beyond your  imagination.

'So, while you are in this earthly life, dear Friends, dream what you   want to dream, go where you wish to go - as soon the present situation has come to its natural end, as it soon will do - and be what you would like to be,   provided you are willing to work hard enough. If you don’t succeed, it   doesn’t matter too much, as there will always be another lifetime and   this will continue until the curriculum of the school of earthly life   can teach you no more. Meanwhile it needs bearing in mind that whatever   we do is our creation and that all life and everything within it moves   in never-ending circles. As a result, that which we send into our world   must return to us. This means that in every new lifetime we are sowing   the seeds for all future ones. 

'Those who insist on spreading fear, anger and aggression now, will   inevitably have to face more of the same next time round. And for those   who choose to send the Christ Light from their loving hearts as their   contribution towards the blessing and healing of our world and bringing   peace, their energies too on their return journey are constantly   gathering in strength and becoming ever more powerful. The harvest of   these wise ones is sure to be most bountiful and rich.'

From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a White  Eagle teaching from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a  living thing and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of  prayer and meditation, faith and trust, determination and application.  Whenever you are closing the doors to the lodge of your inner being to  the outer world and so create a holy space within and around you during  your quiet times, that’s when you are doing the best work for your own  health and happiness as well as the whole of humankind. Do not allow the  negative and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to  penetrate your sacred space. Although this may sound selfish at first,  it helps your inner strength to grow and therefore the opposite is true.  

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Searching For Peace’

 From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Crow As Animal Totem*_






​The  crow as an animal totem is a symbol of transformation and change, of  leaving the past behind in readiness for the birth of something new.  Crow is the left-handed guardian who knows the unknowable mysteries of  creation and is the keeper of all sacred law. There are several species  of crow. Raven is one of them and the magpie is another. Crow medicine  people are masters of illusion. Do not try to figure crow out. It is the  power of the unknown at work and when crow turns up in your life  something special is about to happen.

Crow is the guardian of  ceremonial magic and healing. In any healing environment Crow is  present. It guides the magic of healing and the change in consciousness  that brings about a new reality and dispels dis-ease and illness. You  can rest assured that when crow is around, magic is at work in your life  and it is likely that you are about to experience a change of  consciousness. Crow can give you the courage to enter the darkness of  the void, which is the home of all that has not yet manifested itself on  the physical plane of life.

Crow is territorial and won’t give  up an area without a fight. Like their animal totem, crow people are  loners who like to spend lots of time on their own, thinking their own  thoughts and experiencing the world of their own feelings.

When  crow is your totem, you need to be willing to walk your talk and speak  your truth. Put aside your fear of being a voice in the wilderness and  ‘caw’ the spirit messages that are coming to you intuitively. Crow is an  omen of change. If it keeps appearing in your life it may wish to tell  you that your voice is a powerful one when it addresses issues that are  not easily understood and when things can be brought into balance again  through the knowledge God and the Angels are bringing through you.

Crows  are messengers from the spirit realm that dwells beyond time and space.  When you meet crow, it could be telling you that there will be changes  in your life and that possibly you should step off the path used by the  many and take another view of reality by looking for the answers to your  questions to your inner guidance. Walk your talk, be prepared to let go  of old thinking and behaviour patterns, false beliefs and prejudices.  Embrace new ways of being and perceiving yourself and our world,  instead.

Crow is the sacred keeper of the law. Crow medicine  signifies a firsthand knowledge of a higher order of what is right and  wrong that reaches beyond the earthly plane. Crow medicine provides you  with a powerful voice for addressing issues that are no longer of value  to your world because they are unjust and untrue, lacking harmony and  balance.    

Crow people let their personal integrity be their  guide and with this their sense of being on their own in our world  disappears. Their personal will emerges and that enables them to stand  confidently by the truth that is coming to them. Even though they are  mindful of other people’s opinions, they are willing to walk the  predestined pathway of their life by  what they recognise as the truth.  Aware of their life’s mission, they are capable of balancing past,  present and future in the here and now. Shape-shifting old realities  gives them the power of becoming their future selves in the here and now  of their present earthly existence. Through this they can make a  valuable contribution to the birth of the new Earth as a place where  peace, balance and harmony, honesty and truth are the supreme rulers.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Crow’

​​From ‘Relationship Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Earth
*_
​ _*




*_
​ On the new Earth our physical existence  will be a very different one. Sickness and disease, hunger and  starvation, warmongering, violence and crime have been dealt with and  left behind for good. They merely existed for a certain time so that,  each through their own experiences, could see what kind of an effect  every human thought, word and action produces in the course of many  previous lifetimes. 

When Mother Earth’s transformation is complete, all manifestations of  life will have learnt how to exist together peacefully and harmoniously.  The only ones who can dwell upon her will be those whose energies have  been cleansed sufficiently so that their whole being vibrates on the  right frequency. Because their karmic debts have been paid, the balance  of their spiritual bankbook has been restored. The light of their bodies  will have increased so that their whole being is in harmony with the  planet’s energies. None of them has any desire to own or rule the world,  this one or any other. They are happy and grateful that the Angels are  attending to this task because of their familiarity with the Great  Architect’s plan of life. 

The Angels are visible to everybody on the new Earth. We all have  constant and conscious access to their wisdom, and they are guiding and  showing us how to go about our task of making Mother Earth an ever more  beautiful and desirable place. Acting as her guardians and caretakers is  our only desire. The temptations of Earth life of bygone days have long  been left behind by us. Having overcome them, they seem quite  ridiculous from where we presently are and we ask ourselves: ‘How could  anyone ever go for that?’ We smile because we realise that we all did  once upon a time. 

Aware that everything in the whole of Creation belongs to God and that  in truth we ourselves are God, we are happy to know that everything  belongs to everybody and is therefore everyone’s responsibility. The  thought of staking claims for anything would seem very strange indeed to  us now, when we are living in a golden age of peace and plenty. It has  come about because all of us are aware to take out only that which we  need and leave the rest for everybody else to enjoy. This ensures that  there will always be plenty for all. 

In this world each one of us at all times gives of their best and the  Universal laws ensure that only more of the same returns to them. Greed,  cheating, lying and deception have been overcome and are no longer  known. Honesty and truth reign supreme. True socialism and communism are  part of the reality of the new Earth and everybody conducts their life  by the principles of ‘One for all and all for one, and everything  belongs to everybody.’ These codes of practice have existed as ideas in  the consciousness of our race for a long time, but in the days of the  old Earth the time was not yet right for experiencing their true  meaning. This was because great numbers of young and inexperienced souls  were taking part in its lessons through finding out what these two  social orders do not represent.

I believe one of these days the way of living described above will have  become Mother Earth’s only reality. At the moment we have reached an  essential point of the preparatory stage now, but these conditions will  come to pass – in God’s time, not ours. We have to be patient because  the Divine great plan of life never hurries. Wise ones know that  everything rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels and  that helps them to control their impatience and undue haste. Whilst  waiting for the new way of living to manifest itself on the Earth, there  will be plenty of opportunities for getting to know the kindness and  goodness of the all-embracing wisdom and love of the Highest Forces of  life for us and our world. 

There is no doubt in my mind that a carefully designed, well laid out  and clear-cut beautiful path of eternal progress awaits us individually  and collectively. Knowing that it is meticulously executed by the Angels  fills me with the certainty that everything in the whole of Creation in  the final analysis will always work out for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all life, not merely ours. How else could it be when the  Angelic hierarchy is the executor of the great plan of life? Accepting  this into our consciousness brings the deep inner peace and trust in the  life that is our birthright to find eventually.

No time is ever wasted by attuning ourselves to the eternal life. When  we do, everything falls into place and begins to work together to  support us and our aims. This tuning into the frequencies of the Highest  is very simple. All we have to do is give our heart in childlike faith  to our Creator and rest safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels  are as much part of us as we are part of them. The awareness of this  builds a deep inner faith and trust into our earthly self of the  goodness of life and its trustworthiness. From time to time Its voice  quietly speaks to us from our heart: ‘I am with you My child, be not  afraid. I am not only by your side, I am part of you. I have always  supplied every need of yours and this will forever continue. My ways are  wisdom and love. Whatever life brings you is there by My love and My  will. I know your needs long before you become aware of them and My love  has no beginning, no end and no limits. I will provide for you,  always.’ 

A good and glorious future is in store for us and our world, of that I  am sure. We are currently coming out of the mists and darkness of the  past’s ignorance and are moving into the bright light of God’s wisdom  and truth. Silently and unseen, the only born Son of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, is  awakening from its slumbers in ever more human hearts and enters into  our lives. And the Angels on the higher and highest planes sing: ‘Peace  and goodwill to Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part One
*_






​In  the middle of December 2014, at the time of putting the finishing  touches to the previous chapter, ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’, the  December 2013/January 2014 issue of Stella Polaris of the White Eagle  Lodge arrived. It contained a New Year’s Address by the White Eagle  group of guides under the heading ‘Behold, I Make All Things New!’ As  this message is as valuable in the year 2020 with regard to our world’s  present situation,  I am sharing its essence with you once more as  follows:

Once again you stand at the threshold of a new year.  Before you are fresh opportunities for serving God and helping forward  the spiritual evolution of the new age of Aquarius. In spite of the  over-enthusiastic materialism of Earth life, the veil between the two  worlds is constantly growing thinner, and each one of you can be an  instrument of God to bring about the required change in the minds of the  people that is capable of transforming their outlook on life. Everybody  can become such a tool as soon as the true purpose and meaning of your  existence on the Earth plane has been understood. Through you the light  of the new spiritual revelation that is now coming to humankind is meant  to spread throughout your world.We  bid you reach to the source of all life and light, to the living God, to  the Eternal Light, which is the life of each one of you. ‘Behold, I  make all things new! I, God, Father/Mother, the Source from whom all  derive their being.’ We, your guides in the world of light, have said  these things to you time and again. We make no excuse for this, as it is  a truth that cannot be emphasised too strongly. As old as Eternity, it  is the source of your strength and hope, comfort and happiness. Not only  for this personal joy must you seek and work for the light, but for the  wellbeing of your whole world.

When you take a closer look at  the state of your planet and people’s conflicting minds, your hearts may  feel sad or maybe even filled with fear and wondering what the coming  year may bring. The Masters and Lords of Karma, who control and direct  humankind’s progress, are waiting to reveal to those whose hearts are  pure and simple the truth of what lies ahead. From these great beings we  bring to you this message for the coming New Year.

In spite of  uneasiness and fear of increased conflict, they tell us that the new age  is destined to bring a fresh revelation of God’s love, wisdom and truth  to humankind. However, before it can come the hearts and souls of all  of your world has to be prepared. A furrow needs to be ploughed before  any seed can ever be sown and the plough carrying out this work is  constantly toiling on the Earth plane. Not surprisingly, many are  finding this process unpleasant because it means shedding preconceived  ideas, prejudices and false beliefs about themselves, others and life in  general. They may have held them dear for a very long time, in some  cases over many lifetimes. Yet, no matter how deeply ingrained some of  them have become and how difficult they are to shed, each one of them  must go.

The new age brings to you a wonderful and glorious  revelation of life in a spiritual way, which is a celebration of the  spiritual siblinghood and kinship with all life. Humankind has to learn  that it cannot live for itself and that every thought, word and deed of  yours affects not only the whole of your race but the rest of God’s  Creation. Each one of you eventually has to come to the conclusion that  whatever you gain for yourselves alone you cannot enjoy. It is  impossible to be happy while many of your siblings in the great family  of humankind remain in want. Spiritually personal happiness depends upon  the welfare of everybody else.

This is a hard lesson and that is  why much conflict arises during the ploughing of the field. However,  when the first furrow is completed, the ploughman keeps his vision  straight ahead and concentrates on his distant goal. Do not allow the  opinions and fears of the world to deflect you, but keep your vision  steadily fixed upon the Highest. Remember that with every passing day  the Lords of Karma are offering each one of you fresh opportunities for  restoring the balance of your spiritual bankbooks.

To this day  many believe that the law of Karma is an unfair law, when in truth it is  nothing of the kind for two reasons. On the one hand it offers you  openings for paying off your karmic debts, and on the other it assists  you with climbing ever higher upon the golden stairway that in the end  leads every human spirit and soul back into the very heart of God’s  Kingdom. The wise ones among you therefore consider each new year as one  that is laden with chances for working their way through the last  remnants of the darkness that over the ages has accumulated in their own  souls and the soul of your world.

Some of you are heavy with  sorrow because their loved ones are suffering. We are aware how hard it  is for you to have to remain still, to be unable to do anything to help.  Whenever you witness any kind of suffering of body or mind that you are  unable to heal, remind yourself that the sufferer is passing through a  condition of life that will eventually bring them into the light. Your  contribution is to ever hold your loved ones into the light of the  Highest and pray that sufficient hope and courage will come to their  soul to make good.

We assure you that the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, is a God of infinite love, tenderness and  mercy. Each one of His/Her children of the Earth is destined to go  through experiences on your present plane of existence that eventually  brings them the happiness and peace they are longing for. That’s why we  are bringing you this message of hope and comfort. For what takes place  in each individual personal life simultaneously happens in the  collective. What you observe in your world that appears to be painful is  the road your whole race must travel. That which you see in someone’s  personal suffering is the pathway of that particular soul.

The  story of the life of the Master Jesus, the blessed Christ, was once  given to humankind as an allegory. It demonstrates how every human  spirit and soul, as soon as it has become sufficiently evolved, is  required to conduct not only its daily life on the outer plane but – far  more importantly – its thoughts and feelings on the inner level. The  birth of Jesus, his  temptations, illumination, crucifixion and  ascension were given to provide your world with illustrations of the  initiations, i.e. experiences all of you eventually have to undergo on  the way that takes you home into the full conscious awareness of your  true nature and oneness with God.

Some day you will be able to  compare the experiences of your own spiritual development with parables  and allegories of the Christian Gospels. As you accept with patience and  in sweet surrender the inevitable difficulties that had to encounter  along the road, you will feel flowing into you the power of the Christ  light and Its life-force who is constantly making all things new.

This  energy can only come to any of you by degrees, very simply and slightly  at first. You may occasionally become aware of a glow in your heart and  a harmony that is working to shape your life anew. If you direct the  right thoughts and put into action the law of love and direct it towards  anyone you come into contact with, especially when adverse  circumstances have to be faced, you will soon discover that quite  magically things gradually smooth themselves out.

When your life  begins to flow more easily, as surely it will, you may think to  yourself: ‘Life is so good to me!’ You are beginning to realise that  beyond the reach of your own efforts there is a power and a love at work  that is helping you to conduct your life more harmoniously and  peacefully. There will be a glow in your heart that brings a sweet  happiness. This sometimes remains with you only for a few minutes, if  you are lucky several hours or even days, but then to your  disappointment it disappears. These feelings come to help you become  aware of the Divine power and light that alone can bring human souls an  inward peace and happiness that is beyond all worldly understanding.  There is no way that those who are purely worldly minded can ever dwell  in this peace, the glowing light and the supreme happiness it does bring  to awakening and awakened souls.

These things are realisations  that come to you occasionally and by degrees. They will increase as your  life advances and you move forwards and upwards on a spiral of light  that represents a lighted stairway that eventually brings all human  souls into the eternal Kingdom of light and joy. Each one who reaches  that state of consciousness has become a true child of God and a saviour  of all humankind. No-one can be truly happy in this manner without also  helping many others to reach the same state.

Anyone who has  passed through great earthly tribulation ultimately enters into the full  consciousness of Heaven and reaches the supreme realisation of  humankind’s spiritual kinship and siblinghood with all life. From that  point onwards you live to serve the many instead of yourself. When you  have reached this evolutionary phase, you may at some stage of your own  free will descend once more onto the Earth plane and live in an ordinary  physical body. Through this the special role you are playing will  remain unrecognised by those who are still dwelling in the shadows of  their spiritual ignorance.
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma
*_
_*Part Two
*_
_*If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People
*_
_*




*_
​Yesterday's message from the White Eagle Group of spirit guides continues: Spirit/souls  who have decided to come again into the darkness of earthly life out of  love for their fellow beings are radiating God’s light from their  loving hearts. They are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels and  in due course their mere presence helps to transmute the very physical  atoms of the Earth. This raises the vibrations of the whole planet and  that’s the higher esoteric meaning of the Jesus legend’s: ‘If I be  raised up, I will raise all people.’

Through us the Universal  Christ is bringing you the following message today: ‘The heart of every  human being at the beginning of its earthly existence contains a spark  of My light in a slumbering state. For a long time it remains this way,  but as soon as another earthling has evolved sufficiently, the spark  wakes up and the lower self begins to bring forth and practise its  Divine characteristics, which each one of you alike inherits from Me.  With every one to whom this happens I, the Universal Christ, am being  raised and the power of My light increases in your world. This in turn  raises the vibrations not only of the whole of humankind and your world,  but also the whole of Creation. The more you use your Christ energies,  the higher and finer your own vibrations become, the more you become  like Me and at one with Me.’

At all times spirit guides are  accompanying and trying to help you. Alas, the measure of assistance we  can provide you with depends on the faith and trust in the basic  goodness of life you have developed at any given moment. Everything  depends how you respond to your inner guidance, the living God within,  the intuitive knowledge that comes to you from your Christ Self. But no  matter what happens to you, we shall never leave you. We understand the  trials and tribulations you have to endure much better than you do,  because like you we once walked the Earth and during the initial stages  of our education there, we had to work our way through very similar  ones.

There are many groups of spirit helpers and each one of  them is headed by a Master. The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, is the architect and designer of the Great Plan of life. The  Angels are its executors and in charge of every lifeform that exists  anywhere in the whole of Creation. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible  for the unfoldment of the plan and that, with the help of countless  spirit friends and helpers, it keeps on unfolding in the right way and  at the right time. Even though we are invisible to earthly eyes, rest  assured that we are there. Without the spiritual background of your  present existence and us there would be no life on the Earth.

And  let there be no doubt in anyone’s mind that the reigns for the grand  design rest safely in our Creator’s loving hands. Allow no-one to  convince you otherwise and wherever you may find yourself, do what your  inner guidance tells you what is good and right for you, at that  particular moment. You have every reason to trust that, independent of  what may still have to take place in your world, everything will always  be well with you and it.

Referring to the law of Karma and its  keepers, the Christian gospels tell you in St Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I  say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash  shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ Note: a  yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. As far  as the Great Plan of life is concerned, to paraphrase St Matthew 24:  35-36: ‘Even Heaven and Earth will pass away, but My words of wisdom and  truth shall remain forever. The meaning of the words Heaven and Earth  have been in the process of passing away for some time. The Angels of  the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are conducting this process. They  do know when it is complete, but they are not going to tell us, we too  have to trust and wait, just like you.’

All we can tell you at  present that you have every reason to look forward to the future with  hope and confidence. Rest assured that everything will work out  perfectly. Do not be disturbed unduly by the things that to this day are  happening in your world. Every one of them serves as an educational  tool for the unfoldment of the grand design for your race and your  planet. They are necessary for the lessons that have not yet been  sufficiently grasped by the younger and less experienced souls in your  midst.

Instead of worrying and getting upset, look up and tune  the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the  frequencies of the highest forces of life. For a long time they have  been working ceaselessly on the awakening of the Divine spark in the  hearts of ever more human beings, whatever their evolutionary state may  be. The contact with these forces alone can bring you and your world the  peace and harmony for which deep down every human heart and soul is  yearning deeply. Never give up hope that eventually a united world will  emerge that has but one government for the whole of humankind.

Even  now, ever more of you are becoming aware of the fact that no-one can  live only unto themselves and that the same is also true for the  countries of your world. So, do your best to establish the spirit of  siblinghood and goodwill on the Earth by conducting your own life in  this manner. Wise ones appreciate that there is nothing to fear from  those who to this day insist on putting themselves outside of that which  is good, right and true. These sages know that in due course, in God’s  time rather than their own, the inner eyes of every perpetrator against  the Cosmic laws will be opened. They will then realise the error of  their ways and start to change their behaviour, just the same as you  once did.

Eventually, everything that is no longer of use and  desirable on the Earth plane will be absorbed into power and light of  the Christ Star, the Sun beyond the Sun, to be uplifted and transmuted  into blessing and healing energies for the whole of Creation. Meanwhile  rest assured that humankind’s existence will never end because each one  of you is a spark of the Divine. The true Christ-Mass is taking place  with each one of you who awakes into the awareness of their true nature  and starts to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ  nature.

With that we leave you, dear children of the Earth. Be  consoled and rest safely in the knowledge that God is love and wisdom as  well as merciful. God be with you and bless each one of you. We wish  you a happier and more peaceful and contented New Year than you have  ever had in your present incarnation and many previous ones. Our love,  dear ones, all our love to you. Your guides in the world of light.

The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation,
Always waits for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And because the law of life
Is love and evolution,
With evolution based on love,
That is by no means an empty promise
For every human being and our whole world.

​The  following is the essence of a White Eagle Monday Thought 27.6.2016 that  arrived in my inbox when I had just finished updating the above  chapter: ‘It is one thing to learn about scientific facts, as you call  them, as well as spiritual or occult truth. Until you have built into  your soul body the constructive God-atoms of light, you will be unable  to serve life the way you would like to. There is a great difference  between knowing with your mind and knowing with your inner self. The  latter brings forth from you spontaneous good thoughts, words and  actions because you then instinctively project the light of love that is  within you. This light is creative and capable of raising the very  atoms and vibrations of your whole world. And each time you think light  and good, you are the co-creator with God of a beautiful world and  humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Five

There’s None So Blind . . .

Part One
*_
_*



*_​
My  inner guidance advises me to start sharing this new part of my writings  on the day of the New Moon in Cancer on Saturday, 21st June 2020. Every  New Moon marks the point of new beginnings. New project launched at  that time are not guaranteed to succeed, but they have a great chance of  doing so than at any other time of the month. Cancer is the sign  dedicated to the nurturing and caring second principle of the creative  force, the Great Mother. And what’s before you now is coming to you with  Her love. She wants us to know that we and our world are held in the  loving hands of the Great Father/Mother, for they are one and  inseparable.

On the 12th June 2020 the following appeared in the Yahoo News:  ‘A new study suggests that as many as eighty percent of people whose  tests for the Coronavirus are positive have no symptoms. Matthew  Hancock, the British politician who has been serving as Secretary of  State for Health and Social Care since 2018, has admitted that this is  going to make controlling the disease very difficult.

‘The Health  Secretary cited the Office for National Statistics survey at Thursday's  Downing Street press briefing as he hailed the Government's NHS Test  and Trace system as being crucial to breaking the chain of transmission,  particularly in the light of diagnostic challenges. His comments came  as Boris Johnson continues to assess  whether to relax the two-metre  social distancing guidance after announcing the latest changes to his  exit strategy for England’s lockdown.’

What a strange comment! I  cannot help wondering what the figure of eighty percent is telling  Matthew Hancock. If someone said it means that this amount of people in  the United Kingdom by now are immune to the virus, would he believe it?  Well, maybe the Minister would, but whether he’d have the courage to say  so is another matter entirely. After all, there’s none so blind and  none so deaf to the messages that come to our world from its spiritual  background as those who are as yet unaware that it exists. In fact, it  is teeming with many different manifestations of life that are invisible  to their perception of our world. That’s the meaning of the Bible’s St.  John 1:5:  ‘And the light shineth in darkness and the darkness  comprehends it not.’

Eighty percent to me is a sign that the  healing miracle, which steadily increasing numbers of us are working on  and hoping for, really is taking place. I believe that it clearly shows  that Covid-19, with the help and will of God and the Angels and in  co-operation with ever more earthly helpers, is being transmuted into a  beneficial organism that strengthens the immune system of anyone who is  affected by the virus. Their symptoms are clearing up and their whole  being is restored to a better healthy functioning than before.

Viewed  from the higher perspective of our world’s individual and collective  evolutionary spiral, eighty percent of people having become immune to  the virus most certainly is great news for those who are working, hand  in hand with us, on this the most ambitious project this planet has ever  experienced. Thanks and praise be for it!

How extremely  disappointing for the pharmaceutical industry and the mass media that  there never will be any need for compulsory mass vaccinations that would  pump huge profits into the shareholders’ accounts of the companies  involved. Bad news also for the mass media and all other professional  scaremongers. Just imagine, Radio, TV and newspapers will have nothing  to talk and write about apart from their usual rape and murder casts.

Because  humankind has been granted the gift of freedom of choice, God and the  Angels do not interfere unnecessarily with anyone’s life and that of our  world. The age of Pisces has been the age of deception and treachery,  dishonesty and cheating, lying and corruption. The best news of all is  that this part of humankind’s education has definitely been left behind  because for quite a while the age of truth has been with us. That’s why  the Highest Forces of life no longer wish humankind to suffer  unnecessarily at the hands of those who to this day adore manipulating  the masses for selfish material gains through the spreading of fear.  Whenever things are in danger of getting out of hand in any kind of  situation, they most certainly step in and come to the rescue of  whatever is in need of it.

The highly advanced communication  methods, for which God and the Angels have been providing our world with  ever fresh ideas, in our time are making it much easier to create  outbreaks of mass hysteria of previously unknown proportions. The  formula for those behind the scenes whose business methods are  sufficiently unscrupulous and dishonest is very simple! All they need to  is find ways of constantly stirring up humankind’s deep seated fears of  illness and death to the point of panic. Isn’t it good to know that  this kind of behaviour belongs to the past? Nobody, especially the  pharmaceutical industry and the mass media, will be allowed to follow in  the footsteps of our world’ religions. They accumulated their wealth,  which to this day is immense, through dominating and exploiting the  masses by using their inborn fear of death. This was supported by the  threat that if people did not supply the churches’ coffers generously,  they would forever be frying in the fires of hell.

This kind of  thing was inspired by God and the Angels for wise higher educational  reasons. Having served their purpose, they are no longer required. Many  of us by now are aware that leaving our physical body behind is in truth  no particularly big deal. The only thing that happens is that the  essence of our being, our spirit/soul, moves from one dimension of  consciousness into another. It means going home to the place from which  every human being emerges at the beginning of each new lifetime and  returns to when it ends. Independent of by which method this comes  about, it happens whenever the purpose of any given lifetime has been  fulfilled. We also have found out by now know that Heaven and hell never  were places anyone went to. They are merely descriptions of the two  states of consciousness all of us are capable of creating for ourselves  and those around us.

Fortunately, the times for acquiring  enormous wealth through spreading false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions are definitely over. It was only possible because people  still could not yet understand the spiritual aspects of their earthly  existence. Although  kind of thing was an essential part of the Piscean  age’s lessons of lying and cheating, dishonesty and corruption, God and  the Angels did not intend that this kind of behaviour should continue  indefinitely. Their way of teaching humankind the value of honesty and  truth was through withholding them. During the age of Aquarius their  value would be re-discovered. As a result, we now treasure the truth and  do all we can to protect it by sharing what comes our way with as many  as possible. To assist us with doing this is the reason why the Highest  have been providing our world with ever more brilliant ideas for  developing the highly advanced communication system that is now with  us. 

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Six

There’s None So Blind . . .

Part Two

The Miracle Revealed
*_






​Please  accept my sincere apologies for mistakenly thinking yesterday that it  was the 21st June 2020 and the day of the New Moon in Cancer. I did not  discover until later that it was Saturday, 20th June 2020. As nothing in  our world happens perchance, is a coincidence or an accident, my error  must have fulfilled a wise higher purpose. The only thing that comes to  mind is that God and the Angels wish to bring this important message to  your attention on the actual day of the New Moon. The yellow rose  represents the Great Mother’s wisdom and love that for a long time has  been coming your way through my writings.

And now, if you are  sitting comfortably, I’ll begin: It was around 19.00 hours of 20th June  2020 that I decided to take a second look at the Yahoo News.  I usually only do this once per day. So it must have been my inner  guidance who prompted me to visit the site again. You could have knocked  me over with a feather when I discovered what definitely had not been  there earlier. It was the following statement: ‘Coronavirus has  downgraded from a ‘tiger to a wild cat’ and could die out on its own  without a vaccine, an infectious diseases specialist has claimed. Prof  Matteo Bassetti, head of the infectious diseases clinic at the  Policlinico San Martino hospital in Italy, told The Telegraph that  Covid-19 has been losing its virulence in the last month and that  patients who would have previously died are now recovering.

The  expert in critical care said the plummeting number of cases could mean a  vaccine is no longer needed, as the virus might never return. His  comments come after the Health Secretary announced on Thursday that a  deal had been struck between pharmaceutical company AstraZeneca and  Oxford University to begin the manufacture of a potential vaccine. ‘The  clinical impression I have is that the virus is changing in severity,’  said Prof Bassetti. ‘In March and early April the patterns were  completely different. People were coming to emergency departments with a  very difficult to manage illness and they needed oxygen and  ventilation, some developed pneumonia.

‘However, during the past  four weeks the picture has completely changed in terms of patterns.  There could be a lower viral load in the respiratory tract, probably due  to a genetic mutation in the virus which has not yet been demonstrated  scientifically. Also we are now more aware of the disease and able to  manage it.’

You and I have a better idea of how this change has  come about! If anyone told our world’s experts that what they are seeing  is the greatest healing miracle that was ever experienced on our planet  and that it is being performed by no lesser authority than God and the  Angelic hierarchy. From our world’s spiritual background they have been  toiling for quite a while, together with those of us whose earthly mind  is tuned into their frequencies. That’s how we evolved into  receiver/transmitter stations for channelling their ideas and energies  into us and everything that shares this planet with us.

Thanks  and praise be to the Divine Trinity and their Angels for providing us  with the first signs of a scientific nature that the miracle is really  happening. Hallelujah! And thank you for showing us intuitively how each  one of us can make their own individual contribution. Let’s keep on  keeping on, dear Friends.

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Seven

There’s None So Blind . . .

Part Three

Correcting Our World’s Imbalances
*_






​In keeping with God’s great plan of  life, approx. six thousand years of patriarchy have been left behind and  with it the age of Pisces, the age during which deception of the self  and others, lying and cheating, dishonesty and corruption were our  world’s supreme rulers. The polar opposites of those characteristics are  those of the Aquarian Age. This is going to be time during which we and  our world will conduct our lives according to the concepts of group  consciousness, friendship and siblinghood with all manifestations of  life, not merely on our planet but the whole of Creation. They are the  most essential aspects of this new age’s Zeitgeist. 

The patriarchy was a time during which the energies of all-male  religions ever more dominated the feminine principles. Fortunately, that  was but one phase of humankind’s earthly education, even though in some  parts of our world people are still struggling to overcome the  imbalances that were created by this unnatural state. To shed some light  into this dark corner of our existence, let’s take a closer look at the  Bible’s St. John 1:5 ‘And the light shineth in darkness and the  darkness comprehends it not.’ As we know by now, spiritually knowledge  is light and not knowing is darkness. 

The religion itself that developed around the Jesus legend was the  darkness that as yet failed to recognise that the God-man in truth  represents a symbolism for every human being’s own higher God or Christ  nature. As soon as any one of us has reached a certain developmental  point, this aspect of their nature begins to move into the foreground of  that their consciousness. After a while, it begins to dawn on them that  the only one they themselves. No outer influences are involved. It is a  natural process when our earthly self has spiritually matured  sufficiently for our higher nature to wake from its slumbering state and  we start to feel like treating everything that comes our way with  goodness, kindness and friendliness. 

When we find out that the main law of life is love and evolution, i.e.  evolution that is based on love, we realise that with the help and will  of God and the Angels, all things really are possible, that crooked  places can be made straight and all conditions healed. From the  beginning of material manifestations of life, all of them have  individually and collectively been moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral. And the latest news about Covid-19, see the  previous chapter, clearly show how the Highest Forces of life at all  times are occupied with restoring our world’s balance. 

Covid-19 probably has been, and at the moment still is, one of the most  disturbing imbalances our world ever had to deal with. But not to worry!  The Aquarian age, among many other things, is the age of transmutation.  That’s the best news of all. My inner guidance, the most reliable  teacher and guru in the whole of Creation tells me that God and the  Angels for quite a while have been working very hard on transmuting  Covid-19. They are assisted by the awakened ones in our world whose  minds are tuned into their frequencies. And that’s by no means all!  These efforts are strengthened by the work of countless groups of guides  and helpers in the spirit realm, humankind’s true home.

From being a harmful parasite that has the power of sucking its host dry  and creating illnesses in humans and animals alike, all together they  have been toiling for some time to change Covid-19 into a beneficial  organism that supports, strengthens and heals the immune systems of  those affected when it was still a virus. In the course of this process  its colour changes from red to green. Bearing in mind the main laws of  life, what could be more natural than the transmutation of the crude and  unevolved harmful version of this virus into something beneficial  that’s worth acquiring. What if it’s still contagious? Well, in that  case getting in touch with those who have already developed the advanced  is most certainly desirable and so is contact with them and that as  close as possible. After all, laughter and fun are contagious, why  shouldn’t the new Covid-19 possess this power? 

If its carriers are capable of transferring it to those around them, and  maybe that’s what’s been happening for quite a while by now, Covid-19’s  presence will reveal itself through the immune systems of ever more  people being strengthened and healed. Their symptoms will be clearing  up, speedily and efficiently, without external medical intervention. As a  reward for what they had to endure, they are likely to feel fitter and  healthier than they have been for a long time. And it will not take long  until the coverage of people whose health is steadily improving has  reached one hundred percent. Covid-19 cannot cause any kind of suffering  because it no longer exists. Deaths will again only take place when the  purpose of someone’s lifetime has been fulfilled. That, by the way, has  always been the case and therefore is also true for Coronavirus deaths.  Thanks and praise be to the Highest for nothing to contain.

Many of us are aware by now that everything on the earthly plane happens  for the wise higher purpose of teaching us and our world a specific  lesson. And none of the Covid-19 victims died in vain. Now that they are  once more nothing but spirit/soul, they have no difficulties  recognising the driving forces and their intentions behind the pandemic,  and that with great clarity. Secrets do not exist in our world’s  spiritual background. On the inner level everything is clearly visible  to anyone and even what we earthlings like to think of as our innermost  thoughts, are seen as if we were shouting them from the rooftops. 

It’s just a thin veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds  from each other. Those who passed into the world of spirit during the  pandemic, just the same as at any other time, are now enjoying the  greater freedom of that realm. They are very much alive and well. A long  time before they reincarnated into our world, guided and assisted by  the wise ones in charge of humankind, they agreed that this particular  lifetime should end the way it did. During our earthly education’s early  stages we tend to reincarnate through the same groups of people. But  the more highly evolved we become, the more we venture into exploring  the cultural background of other countries. That has been an essential  ingredient that made the worldwide spread of the virus and the resulting  pandemic possible.

The only difference between those dwelling in the spirit realm and our  world is that on their side of the veil we are once more fully aware of  our true nature as spirit/souls, who like God are eternal and immortal.  We then realise that in principle every human being is a young God in  the making, who is serving their apprenticeship by helping Mother Earth  with her evolutionary journey, either on one side of the veil or the  other. 

Those who died because of Covid-19 in its early dangerous state, as soon  as they have rested sufficiently, are invited by the wise ones in  charge of them to continue their evolutionary journey by joining one of  the many groups of the spirit world’s guides and helpers. Apart from  being able to support their loved ones on the earthly plane in the usual  manner, at this critical time in our planet’s development, if they so  wish all newcomers can actively take part in bringing about the greatest  healing miracle of all times that was ever experienced on Mother Earth.  And that will soon bring our world’s present unhappy situation to its  natural happy conclusion.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’


From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Eight

There’s None So Blind . . .

Part Four

An Aquarian Transmutation
*_






​What  exactly is a virus? Let’s take a closer look. Every one is a  microorganism that is smaller than a bacterium and cannot grow or  reproduce apart from a living cell. A virus invades living cells and  uses their chemical machinery to keep itself alive and to replicate  itself. It may reproduce with fidelity or with errors called mutations.  This is responsible for the ability of some viruses to change slightly  in each infected person and that makes treatment difficult. Viruses  cause many common human infections and are also responsible for a number  of rare diseases. Examples of viral illnesses range from the common  cold, which can be caused by one of the rhinoviruses, to AIDS, which is  caused by HIV.

In principle, the development from a harmful virus  that’s nothing but a nuisance wherever it turns up, into a beneficial  and helpful organism, is a miniature version of every human being’s  evolutionary pathway on the earthly plane. The early phase of our  development does not last forever and neither does anything else that’s  as harmful and dangerous to our world as human beings can be. It’s just  that our evolutionary progress is spread over many lifetimes, while for a  virus like Covid-19 it can happen in a comparatively short time. The  influence of this process cannot usually be seen by us like on this  occasion.

Without exception, the evolutionary journey of every  one of us once started with us behaving like a public nuisance, who  likes nothing better than mischievously hurting and harming others. And  yet, in the course of many lifetimes, we slowly but surely evolve into  useful and responsible society members. If we are ill, our only desire  is to find healing. When this has been achieved, we increasingly feel  like sharing our learning with anyone who suffers the way we did, in the  hope that they will also be able to do such things for themselves.

Everything  that happens in our world in some way serves a wise higher purpose and  this also applies to illnesses. And nothing, in our world or any other  in the whole of Creation, happens on its own, without the help and will  of God and the Angels. For example, it wasn’t you and I alone who  brought us into being and helped us to develop into who we have become  by now. Our education consisted of being moved round the zodiac, one  lifetime after another through every one of its signs and houses many  times over.

All along the Highest Forces of life were looking  after us and kept on providing for every one of our true needs, whatever  they may have been and one of these days will be. At this particular  time of our development, creating Covid-19 was the most urgent true need  for the whole of humankind. Arousing sufficient numbers of us from  their spiritual slumber has been its purpose. But that was never  intended to be the end of anything. Humankind’s spiritual rebirth  consists of a new understanding of who and what God truly is and what we  are, because in truth every one of us is a tiny spark of the Universal  Christ’s great light. Therefore we are nothing less than young Gods in  the making, who are serving the first stage of their apprenticeship on  the Earth.

Our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, has  generously bestowed many gifts and talents upon each one of us. As soon  as we have reached the right degree of spiritual maturity, they are  meant to be used unselfishly. Instead of accumulating mountains of  material wealth that have to be left behind at the end of every  lifetime, we then prefer to sing the praise and glory of the Highest and  the goodness of the life that has been given to us. Everybody is  eventually equipped with the power of bringing their own small piece of  Heaven down to the Earth. When, towards the end of our earthly  education, we have accepted the responsibility for every one of our  thoughts, words and actions as well as the wellbeing of humankind and  everything that shares our world with us, we have evolved not only into a  healer and lightbringer but also a guardian and caretaker of our  planet.

Because we appreciate that those involved in the driving  forces behind the pandemic are young and inexperienced spirit/souls  whose earthly selves have no idea of what they are doing to themselves,  we send them kind and loving thoughts of compassion and forgiveness.  That does not mean condoning their behaviour. The most important part of  such thoughts is that they feed into the light stream of our world’s  consciousness, so that its strength increases. This enables it to  gradually absorb ever more of the darkness which these youngsters are  spreading. They cannot help themselves because their whole being so far  is filled with it. Nonetheless, as members of the great family of  humankind they are our younger sister/brothers. They are very much in  need of our love and our compassion because of what the Universal laws,  in the fullness of time, are bound to return to them.

As their  vibrations will not be right for appearing again on Mother Earth after  her transformation, they are likely to reincarnate on another newer  planet whose vibrations are right for them. They will be assisting their  new home planet’s evolutionary progress. When they have done this for  as long as we have been playing this role for the Earth, in one of their  far distant lifetimes a pandemic could be hitting them that is very  similar to ours. Its cause will also be the karmic debts that the  majority of that planet’s human inhabitants at that time, brought with  them from long ago. Their suffering will be the redemption they need for  the balancing of their spiritual bankbook. Because we are responsible  for the state of the world we are living in at any given time, nobody  can come and wave some kind of magic wand to save and redeem them, or us  and our world.

Our pandemic is the redemption of the karmic  debts that the majority of those who are presently here accrued in  previous lifetimes. It was our inner darkness and ignorance that created  these debts because we then did not hesitate to take part in ruling the  masses and exploiting them with the help of fear. It was a case of the  blind leading the blind. Our unscrupulous and irresponsible methods took  advantage of people’s ignorance and gullibility. Through dishonesty and  corruption we too in previous lifetimes satisfied our greed for other  people’s wealth that provided us with material possessions and power. In  those days the end justified the means and as any kind of propaganda  method available was good enough for us, we did not shy away from  spreading false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions.

Things  have come full circle and even though on the surface of things it may  seem as if nothing had changed, we are here to take part in lessons of a  different kind. For the likes of you and me, the times when we used  such methods and made people suffer most certainly belong to the past.  Love and evolution being the main Universal laws show that every  manifestation of life in the whole of Creation is constantly moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. That’s why from their  earliest crude and unevolved state everything, including every human  being as well as viruses, endeavour to develop into something more  beautiful, wholesome and perfect. For humankind perfection is another  word for wholeness or holiness that comes about through integrating  every aspect of our being, for example our higher and lower nature,  masculine and feminine energies, darkness and light and so forth.

When  we and Mother Earth had travelled far enough on our evolutionary  journey, God and the Angels were ready to respond to our prayers for the  healing of our world. If sufficient numbers of us were ready to  co-operate with them they would make this dream of ours into a reality.  And that’s what has been and still is happening. However, allowing the  virus’s creation and distribution on a large scale was a necessary first  step. It served the purpose of shaking humankind from its lethargy of  existing as purely material beings into the awareness of our true  nature, the higher purpose it serves and that Mother Earth is but a  place of learning, a school. The ultimate goal of every human being’s  education in that place it to help them evolve, in the course of many  lifetimes, into healers and bringers of light, in the form of spiritual  knowledge and wisdom, as well as the planet’s guardians and caretakers.

The  second phase consists of intuitively showing ever more of us how we can  contribute to the transmutation of Covid-19 from a harmful virus into a  beneficial and strengthening influence. As ever more of us were tuning  the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds into their  frequencies, God and the Angels saw no point in denying us to actively  take part in bringing about the greatest healing miracle that has ever  been experienced on the Earth. That’s what is happening right here and  now. And if that isn’t living proof that with the help and will of God  and the Angels all things are truly possible and that all conditions can  be healed, please tell me what is.

The following is the essence  of a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me  through an e-mail from the White Eagle Lodge 14th June 2020: ‘God’s  laws are just and perfect and true. And whatever happens to you on the  earthly plane, although it may seem undesirable from its point of view, a  compensating power is always at work, whenever suffering cannot be  avoided because of karmic debts, to bring something helpful, comforting  and beautiful to those taking part in it.’ 
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  
​

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Thirty-Nine

There’s None So Blind . . .

Part Five

For They Know Not What They Are Doing 
*_
_*




*_
​The  young and inexperienced spirit/souls and troublemakers of our world at  present are still lost on the material plane with their greed for money  that promises to buy them masses of earthly possession, high standing  and what from their spiritual view looks like ‘power’. Each time they  come mind, be of good cheer and send them a kind and loving thought. You  can afford to do so because you know that in one of their future  lifetimes they too will have evolved into old and experienced  spirit/souls like you and I at present. When their turn for redeeming  their karmic debts has come, the way we are doing now, won’t they be  surprised to find themselves at the receiving end of the suffering they  are currently inflicting upon us and our world? As likely as not, they  too will then have no idea of what is hitting them, the same as many in  our midst.

Our world’s present spiritual youngsters will then  have to redeem their karmic debts at the hands of another generation of  young and inexperienced spirit/souls who will then inhabit the world in  which our youngsters will have reincarnated. This will bring yet another  vast evolutionary circle to its natural end and close. This brings the  following that’s been with me since my childhood days to my mind:  ‘Gottes Mühlen mahlen langsam, mahlen aber trefflich fein!’ or ‘God’s  mills grind slowly but they grind exceedingly fine’. The earliest known  use of this expression is by the third century Greek philosopher Sextus  Empiricus, who wrote: ‘The mills of the Gods grind slowly, but they  grind small.’

I knew that this means that although justice may  come slowly, it will surely come eventually. But only when I found out  about the presence of Universal law of cause and effect, or Karma, and  how it affects all forms of life everywhere, therefore also us and the  Earth, I understood at last why God’s justice works this way and how it  comes about. Once again knowledge provides me with power. It empowers me  to conduct my life so that in due course, as soon as the last one of my  karmic debts has been paid, nothing but good and desirable things will  return to me because of what I have been sending into our world for a  long time.

What a lot of difference knowledge and understanding  makes! From struggling in the darkness of falsely believing that what  has presently befallen our world is because of some dark and unknowable  force ‘out there’ somewhere, known as God, who constantly hovers over  every one of us and our world to bring the suffering and destruction  that still are rampant in many of its parts. The knowledge we possess by  now has the power of taking us into the light of understanding that  this is by no means the case. In truth every one of us is personally  responsible for creating the present misery in the course of many  lifetimes, long ago when we were as young and inexperienced spirit/souls  as those of the troublemakers of our time.

If you tell someone  that this is the case and they respond with: ‘How could I have done  that? It cannot be true!’, tell them to listen to what you have to say.  It could only come about because the likes of you and me, during the  earliest past of our earthly education, enjoyed causing suffering and  distress to those around us. We did this because we did not yet know  that humankind’s earthly existence has always been controlled and run by  God and the Angels. The Angelic hierarchy is in charge of us and our  world’s development on all its levels. Even though they are invisible to  earthly eyes, nonetheless they rule our world and conduct each one of  us from the spiritual background of our existence. And that will forever  continue.

But to get to the heart of the matter, it’s necessary  to reach out a bit further. Every human being once started its existence  as a tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s Great Light. This means we  are children of the Highest and therefore co-creators with God. Because  of this, with every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are  constantly in the process of bringing something into being, creating it.  Everything is in God and is part of God, the highest as well as the  lowest, therefore also in us. That’s why everybody’s evolutionary  journey has to start with getting to know the darkest and most evil  aspects of our nature. Alas, it takes many lifetimes before we become  aware of what we have been doing to ourselves during that educational  phase.

But there is no need to despair in humankind! Every one of  us eventually reaches the point when our higher God or Christ nature  begins to stir from its slumber. The spiritual wisdom and knowledge that  then keeps on coming our way, together with the necessary  understanding, are the gifts with which God and the Angels at a certain  point of our development place the rudder for steering the boat of our  life and destiny in a direction that’s to our liking. Being allowed at  least a certain amount of control is our hard earned reward.

With  the passing of time ever more of us were reaching a sufficient degree  of spiritual maturity to handle any spiritual knowledge entrusted into  their case responsibly and unselfishly, without seeking material  benefits and personal glory. That’s why God and the Angels for some time  have been sharing steadily increasing amounts of their wisdom about how  their presence has always affected all manifestations of life on the  earthly plane and forever will continue to do so. It is an instrument of  peace and they are willing to place it into the care of all those who  are ready to receive it and know how to use it for transforming Mother  Earth into a more pleasant and peaceful place. For this task they need  our help as much as we need theirs. The only thing they require from us  is that, during our meditations, prayers and quiet times of reflection,  we tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into their  frequencies, ask for their help and wait until it comes to us  intuitively.

In my view, knowledge and understanding are the two  most precious gifts the school of earthly life is waiting to bestow upon  on every one of its students. Understanding why first and foremost we  need to forgive ourselves for any kind of suffering that ever came our  way, enables us to take charge of our life and destiny. I agree with  Albert Einstein, 1879-1955, who said: ‘Any fool can know. The point is  to understand.’ The only way I could ever take things on board was  through understanding them. It they make sense to me and my inner  guidance, through the worlds of my feelings responds with: ‘This is  true, you know!’

Let’s return for a moment to the working of  God’s mills. Why is it that, even though this saying has been with us  for such a long time, our world has to endure its present predicament?  If we had grasped earlier how the Universal law of Karma have always  affected all life, wouldn’t it look very different by now? No need to  shed tears over this, as it clearly wasn’t meant to be. The age of truth  has at last brought us the key, in the form of understanding, for  unlocking the door to humankind’s self-inflicted suffering. With its  help it’s up to each one of us to bring this sad chapter to its natural  end.

This key opens our inner doors about the secret of why  things are the way they are and why our world at present has to endure  such a difficult position. How about changing our planet into a more  peaceful and beautiful place for everything that shares it with us? By  first looking towards ourselves and sweeping in front of our own door.  We cannot change other people, only ourselves and our attitude towards  them. We are not young Gods in the making for nothing. The time has come  for proving our worth.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
•    ‘God’s Unerring Justice’
•    ‘Transmutation Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Relationship Healing’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​I am well aware that you have seen this chapter before and do not intend to apologise for it. I believe that in our world's present situation it is of the greatest importance to remind ourselves of the  following. It's the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above  heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of  the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of  the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all  sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups  and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is  all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires  is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something  from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart  yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a  certain point. 

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the  law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the  fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions  in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe  while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an  act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and  saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps  mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are  likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls  who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place  in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have  their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their  previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of   anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one   moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually   develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the   spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you   would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that   there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill   with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how   the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something   beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not   only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future   lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away  and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature. 

‘Compensation  is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest  gift that arises  from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also  means paying the  debts that are likely to have accumulated in your  spiritual bankbook in  the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming  yourself and balancing  your spiritual account you cannot be released  into lessons of a higher  nature and exploring other levels of life. You  are well on your way when  you forgive those who have hurt and wounded  you and your loved ones and  place everything into the hands of your  Christ Self, you are nailing  the desires of your lower nature for  revenge and retribution to the  cross of earthly life. When the only  thing you want to do is send love  and forgiveness to everybody,  independent of what may still have to  happen to you and your world,  your higher nature has taken over. You are  at one with God and for you  the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age are opening wide. 

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy  cannot be known for as long as  human beings remain unaware of their true  nature and the higher purpose  of their existence. For as long as they  look at things only with their  worldly eyes, they can perceive but one  side of any picture and so  fail to recognise the tender loving care that  provides for anyone who  is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the  early part of their  earthly education, people get involved in a  catastrophe or maybe are  just watching or assisting with removing dead  bodies and clearing away  the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will  say: ‘Aren’t so much  devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of  life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual  background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the  souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of  way, including violent ones. 

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is  happening to them,  the most careful provisions are being made for each  one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of  consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they  know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a  world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not  even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great  tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that  they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant  surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have  become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing  their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our  world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out  that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much  more beautiful and  easy to live in. 

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times  and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of  care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group  of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in  our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are  beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life.  Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we  only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or  witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How  could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind  yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.  

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who  are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of  situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for  anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare  to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced  souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your  siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters?  What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly  curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes.  Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There  would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any  trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and  know exactly what is happening. 

‘It wouldn’t be your place  to forgive those who sin, but you may utter  to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive  them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are  completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you  did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your  development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves  His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God  loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of  terrorism?’ 

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they  themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened  on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way  because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great  precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only  through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that  which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary  in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle  applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six  thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s  time.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’


From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Free Will
*_
​ _*




*_
​ If we wish to make any progress in our  search for new ways of eliminating anything that is troubling our world,  including depression and suicidal tendencies, to my mind, we have to  look for their possible causes and that means digging for their roots.  My own life has taught me that to find them it is necessary to reach  deep into our own individual psyche, as well as that of our whole race.  We have to go much further back in time than we can imagine for as long  as we are still merely concerned with that which is visible and  happening on the surface of our lives. Things change profoundly as soon  as we find out the true, that is spiritual purpose and meaning of our  earthly existence. 

Many of us live in societies that to a large extent have lost their  spiritual centre and focus of life. Although many by now are regaining  theirs, great numbers of people are not even aware of why they are  presently here and what they are meant to do with their lives. Take for  example the Rabbi Yehuda Ashlay 1884-1954, who wrote under the name Baal  HaSulam. Undoubtedly a very learned man, in his ‘Freedom of Will’ he  stated: ‘We are born into a family we did not choose. We are also raised  in an environment we did not choose.’ 

In ‘Attaining The Worlds Beyond’ Michael Laitman, Kabbalist, Founder and  President of Ashlag Research Institute, another learned man no doubt,  wrote: ‘Against your will you are born, against your will do you live,  and against your will you will die. . . We continue to grow and develop  in an environment not of our choosing. During this growth and  development stage we are sculpted by the environment and our own genetic  attributes until we are able to begin processing various choices  available to us. We may think we have free will since we are able to  choose what we want to eat, drink, which friends to have, what we wear,  or what is our stand on environmental issues. However, choices we make  and inclinations we have come from society and genes and we are  ultimately influenced by them, no matter which way we turn to. Where is  free will then?’ 

There is more in this vein, but I imagine you get the drift. Everybody  can only write from their own perception of life and what a bleak and  cheerless picture the two men are painting because of being trapped in  the beliefs and dogmas of their respective belief systems. I know from  first hand experience what a gloomy, sad and depressing our earthly  existence can be for as long as one still views it from the blinkered  view that our life is a one-off thing. The more our earthly self becomes  detached from the knowledge of its true reality as an immortal spirit  and soul, a spark of the Divine, who is experiencing life in  physicality, the more we feel like being trapped in a dark box from  which there is no escape. With the passing of time this becomes a  veritable dungeon of despair, which unknown to us for a long time, is  entirely of our own making. The walls of our prison consist of the many  false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices about God, and of who and  what we truly are. Our earthly personality has accumulated them in the  course of many lifetimes

In that impoverished state the world is indeed a very threatening and  frightening place, in which we feel hopelessly and helplessly subject to  the forces of a frequently unkind destiny, which we fail to understand.  God and the Angels alone know for how many lifetimes anyone’s earthly  self has been in this position. Is it any wonder that depression is so  widespread and causing severe problems to so many? 

All of that sounds discouraging, doesn’t it? But take heart! Spiritually  knowledge is light and not knowing is darkness. And every earthly self  eventually reaches the point on their evolutionary journey through life  when the first glimmers of the light of understanding appear in the  deepest and darkest hours of what is known as ‘the dark night of the  soul’. There comes the moment when the Divine spark in our heart begins  to stir from its slumber and our spirit and soul start knocking on the  inner door of our earthly consciousness. As this aspect of our nature  slowly awakens and stirs into life, influences enter our field of vision  to help us realise that there is much more to Earth life than that  which we have known up to now. Through catching occasional glimpses of  other realities and dimensions, maybe by reading or watching a film  about them, a new perception of life sneaks into our consciousness. 

The more it opens up, the clearer it becomes to us that the things that  are invisible to earthly eyes are of far greater importance than  everything that takes place on the physical plane of life. We discover  to our astonishment that God and the Angels really do exist on the  higher and highest levels of life, and that this is humankind’s true  home, the place where every one of us once came from and one of these  days shall return to. With increasing clarity we recognise that God and  the Angels are something much greater and far more beautiful than anyone  on the Earth could ever have imagined. They are part of everybody’s own  true eternal reality, very real and most certainly not something that  just exists in stories for children and people who are a bit soft in the  head. 

The awareness that life is a continuum without beginning or end brings  comfort and relief to our heart and soul. It’s good to know that time  and again we have been returning to Earth life, and that from the moment  we emerged from the heartmind of God, until our final reunification and  homecoming, Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the spirit world  are surrounding and helping us. Although they are invisible to our  earthly eyes, they have always been and forever will be our constant  companions who never leave us. They are the ones who safely every new  earthling into their next lifetime and out of it again. On the inner  level of life all is one and in truth none of us is ever alone on the  Earth plane and the same applies on all other levels of life that are  still waiting to explored by us. 
​​From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​
* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Heavenly Life
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as a  ‘Monday Thought’ on 19.6.2017: ‘Although it’s impossible to describe  the heavenly life with earthly words, we shall try to give you at least  an idea of it. The physical world in which you presently have your being  is of a very heavy vibration. But just for a moment, close yourself off  from everything that is crude and harsh there and with your inner  vision try to see the beauty of a rose. Do not only perceive its outer  form but the vibrant life force that emanates from it and radiates from  the heavenly realms throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world and ours. 

‘And now imagine that the rose transforms itself into a golden light of  such beauty and brilliance that earthly eyes shy away from it. Even if  you can sense the essence and perfume of this flower, you are merely  touching the outermost fringe of the life force that dwells within it,  which to many is known as ‘God’. That is the place from where all life  emerges as an idea and to whom each one of us will be returning in the  fullness of time.’ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  
 
 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Regrets
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in this life 
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every one of them, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​​From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Are Never Alone
*_
​ _*




*_
​ For many people times of serious illness  open a gateway to becoming aware of the spiritual background of life  and the true purpose of our earthly existence. Into the minds of those  who are still closed off from these realms, questions are likely to rise  like: ‘What if I don’t recover and this kills me? What will happen to  me then?’ Thoughts of this nature leave us in a more fearful state than  ever, which is not at all conducive to getting the healing process  going. Yet, every major ailment that befalls us is invariably a wake-up  call from our soul. Forcefully, it stops us from what we are doing to  provide us with time to reflect on whether everything in our life is  okay or whether something might be in need of changing.

Without being aware of it, we have started on a healing journey. Guided  by the wise one within, of whose presence we are as yet unaware, it may  dawn on us that all human beings, without exception, consist of an  earthly and an eternal part. In our times of deepest distress, anguish  and suffering the need to start praying awakens in us and we feel  increasingly drawn to quiet contemplations and/or meditations that will  help us to go within and get in touch with our Highest or God Self, the  wise one or living God within. 

When this connection has been re-established and grown strong enough,  the time has come for humbly requesting to be shown how to heal all  aspects of our nature. This can only be done through reconciling them,  so that they work together instead of one part of our being fighting  against the other. The healing process can only begin when our earthly  mind has calmed down sufficiently for our spirit and soul, our higher  nature, to take over at least at times. Therefore, it is important to  make time available for this purpose on a regular basis and to create a  quiet space in which our physical body is comfortable and can relax  enough for its cells to open. Only then can the white healing magic of  the Universal forces enter and do its work.

Having talked extensively with people from all walks of life about God,  the Universe and the final destiny of humankind, I never came across  anyone who did not feel that some kind of higher authority or power just  has to be in charge of us and our world. Even those who initially  insist that they do not believe in anything usually open up when I tell  them that in my view they – the same as everybody else – is a beloved  child of the Universe. 

That’s an excellent starting point for anyone who is in need of healing  and who is not? When someone’s interest begins to stir into life, I  explain that the Universe can and does help every one of us, but that it  will only do so when asked and that uninvited it does not intrude upon  anyone. To avoid disappointment, it needs pointing out that it is  unlikely that help will appear the very moment it is requested, although  if someone’s need is particularly great, it may come straight away. No  matter what happens, as long we ask for assistance it will always come,  sooner or later, one way or another.

I find it a great relief to know that, whatever obstacles we have to  overcome in earthly life, none of us is ever alone. The Angels and  Masters of the spirit world as well as countless numbers of spirit  friends and helpers are always with and around us. On the inner level  they are part of us. And each one of us has one main spirit guide who,  like a shining star above us, i.e. on the higher levels of life, is our  direct connection with the mind of the Highest. 

Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, at all times each one of  us is subject to the Universal laws of evolution and Karma. Nothing in  our world or any other ever comes about per chance or is a coincidence.  Everything always serves the wise higher purpose of teaching us – and  our world maybe – a lesson. That’s why there really is no point in  thinking that we could have avoided or changed anything that ever took  place in our life. 

I do believe that there is a great plan of life in which all of us have  their allocated space. We have every reason to trust that the Great  Architect of the Universe holds this plan and a smaller one for each  individual life within it in His/Her loving hands. This ensures that  everything is at all times working together for good and that things  work out in the end. The only way we can influence how our life unfolds  is through our reactions to that which happens to us. The more we do so  positively by accepting that every experience is meant to teach us  something and then making an effort to recognise the purpose of our  lesson, the more we gain in strength and increasing amounts of spiritual  light in the form of wisdom and understanding fill our whole being. The  right to choose how we wish to react to the circumstances in our life  is the only freedom any one of us has in our present existence. 

This is the only thing that truly matters for as long as we find  ourselves nailed to the cross of earthly life. In any moment our  reactions reveal to the wise ones in charge of us which level of  understanding our spiritual development has reached. By the way,  Christianity by no means invented the cross. It was merely taken over  from older civilisations and religions, who knew it as one of the most  ancient symbols of humankind’s earthly existence. It represents the  cross of matter to which each one of us is tied or nailed while in  incarnation. 

It’s worth reminding ourselves that originally the cross was surrounded  by the circle of God’s love. The Celtic Cross to this day bears witness  to this fact. When Christianity removed the circle around the cross,  with the passing of time our race became ever more detached from the  conscious awareness of God’s never changing presence. However, nothing  will ever have the power to destroy what the circle had stood for. Now  that the age of truth is with us, things of this nature are re-entering  our individual and collective consciousness. 

Our gradually increasing understanding of God’s true nature and our own  enables us to consciously take possession of the knowledge that  everything truly has always rested safely in the loving hands of the  highest forces of life. We then realise that truly there is no need to  be anxious and afraid about the things that still have to take place in  our world and what the future may hold in store for us, individually and  as a race. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘The Esoteric Meaning Of The Crucifixion’
•    ‘The Angel In Disguise’

​​From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty

There’s None So Blind . . .

*_​ _*The Feminine – Soul Of Your World
*_
​ _*Part One
*_
​ 






​ The following was inspired by a White   Eagle group of spirit guides teaching that a long time ago came my way   through the White Eagle Lodge’s ‘The Lightbringer – Developing the   Feeling Nature’. It’s update was finished on the 2nd July 2020, the day   of the weeks that is ruled by the Great Mother, when the Sun was moving   through Cancer, the zodiac’s caring and nurturing sign that is also   ruled by Her. 

‘An essential part of your development, when the end of your earthly   education draws near, is re-establishing your inner connection with God.   You will find that with your intellect alone this is impossible. You   also need to experience yourself as a spirit/soul who, through the world   of its feelings, is taking part in another earthly lifetime to find  out  more about itself and its environment. The Aquarian age is the age  of  truth. It is bringing humankind the recognition that the Godhead of  the  whole of Creation consists of a Divine Trinity that has always  consisted  of the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter  the  Universal Christ, who is the Sun of all suns and the light of all   lights. They always have been and forever will be the supreme rulers of   the whole of Creation and therefore also of the earthly plane. 

‘For a better understanding of this, we need to reach out a bit further.   The first creative impulse is the masculine God or Great Father of all   life. The second one is his counterpart, the feminine Goddess or Great   Mother. In close co-operation the two express and manifest themselves   with the help of the third impulse, masculine/feminine the Universal   Christ. Everything in the whole of Creation, on all its levels, was   brought into being by the partnership of the first and second impulse,   working together and responding to each other peacefully and   harmoniously, through the third impulse. In every boy or man of your   world the masculine aspect of his nature is conscious and its feminine   counterpart unconscius. Each one of the main women in his life, like his   mother, partner or wife is an outer manifestation of his inner woman.   For girls and women it works the other way round. Because every one of   you is already whole, you do not really need others to make you that   way.

‘Being part of God, every human being’s spirit/soul is immortal and just   like God can and will never die. But for a long as this part of your   nature unloved and is not nurtured and cared for, merely you do not know   about its existence, its development stands still. Spiritual muscles   are like physical ones. If they are not used regularly, they lose their   usefulness. Use it or lose it! Unless your spirit/soul’s requirements   are regularly attended to, this part of you goes to sleep and remains   that way until you do something about it. The small still voice of your   inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, is always trying to   communicate with every one of you through the world of your feelings. 

‘The voice belongs to the Great Mother. She knows the way of all things   and has the answers to any question you may ever care to ask because  She  is part of everything that exists in the whole of Creation. She is  the  storehouse for the soul memories of all worlds and every individual  soul  within them. Not only are they stored in the Mother, they are  also  constantly feeding into Her. That’s how any knowledge that was  ever  gained anywhere during the long evolutionary journey of the whole  of  Creation found its way to Her. She is so wise and loves you so much  that  initially on your own journey She has always been showing you the  way.  Alas, if at some point of your development your feeling world went  to  sleep, you would have been unable to hear Her and follow Her advice   because she was no longer available to you.

‘This is what came to pass in your world during the approx. six thousand   years of patriarchy, with its all-male religions that encourage the   masculine to dominate the feminine. Fortunately, this stage of   humankind’s development by now lies well behind you. But to this day   your world is struggling with re-balancing the unnatural state that was   created by the patriarchal religions. We are glad to tell you that the   withdrawal of the feminine influence from the Godhead was not meant to   last forever. It was a temporary state that in any case only existed on   the outer physical plane of life. Nothing of this kind will ever  happen  on the inner level, because the Great Father/Mother are one and   inseparable. The wise higher purpose of withdrawing the feminine was to   demonstrate to your world what happens to it when without the  feminine’s  softening, beautifying and civilising influence.

‘Up to the middle ages there were still many on the earthly plane who   did not believe in the strange and unnatural all-male Godhead. As   non-believers and heretics, they were mercilessly persecuted and wiped   out. For a long time the patriarchal religions ruled your world with an   iron rod and teachings that had been carefully designed to spread fear.   Exploiting the masses and making them part with their earthly  resources  for the purpose of increasing the churches’ wealth was made  easy that  way. The beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that were part  of their  teachings were declared to be literally true and that created  a barrier  of fear on the inner level of their followers. 

‘Being exposed to this kind of treatment for several lifetimes   eventually made it impossible for them to access the Great Mother’s   wisdom through the world of their feelings, so that they could no longer   receive Her guidance. This is how a barrier of fear consisting of many   layers of soul memories that were piled upon people’s initial natural   inner connection with and their knowledge with their Creator. Now that   humankind has been kept away from discovering the truth about its  Divine  parents for long enough, for every one of you the time has come  for  attending to their inner blockage and removing it. This is a  process  that can be likened to the peeling of an onion. To enable you  to  reconnect with God, layer upon layer of fear needs to be shed, so  that a  new understanding of who and what God truly can come to you. 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-One

There’s None So Blind . . .
*_
_*The Feminine – Soul Of Your World

Part Two

Nurturing And Caring
*_






​‘God  is the Great Father of all life, the first masculine aspect of  Creation. His astrological elements are Fire, creative ideas, and Air,  the intellect with its ability of thinking and transmitting them to His  feminine counterpart, the second aspect of the Goddess or Great Mother.  Her love and wisdom decide how they should be used. Her astrological  elements are water, humankind’s emotional nature and world of feelings,  and Earth, matter that’s created by slowing down the Universal Christ’s  light. All matter in the whole of Creation is brought about in close  co-operation of the first and second aspect using the third one. As  sparks of the Christ light, the triple aspects of your Divine parents  and also its powers and characteristics are in every one of you.

‘Getting  to know God requires your intellect as much as the world of your  feelings. With the intellect alone and without experiencing the  responses of that world it’s impossible. But through nothing more than  taking part in earthly life, as soon as you are equipped with the right  kind of knowledge, that task is easy.  Because you are as much part of  God as God is part of you, you yourself are God, or rather a young God  in the making. Each time you look into the mirror, who greets you there?  God! If you wish to constantly be guided and protected by your inner  guidance, the living God or wise one within, you have to be familiar and  in touch with your feeling world.

‘Your first requirement on  this journey is being aware of your spiritual nature and that in truth  every human being is a spirit/soul, who from time to time spends another  lifetime as a material being on the earthly plane. The awareness that  the Divine Trinity has always consisted of the Great Father/Mother of  all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, who is  the Sun of all suns and the Light of all light, eventually provides your  earthly self with the knowledge that connects it, through the bridge of  its spirit/soul, with the higher and eventually the highest levels of  life. Your understanding of these things provides your lower self with  the power of connecting its earthly plane with the higher and eventually  highest levels of life. This is the esoteric meaning behind the sacred  marriage or union between Heaven and Earth.

‘The aspects of the  feminine in every human being, male and female alike, are part of the  Great Mother’s caring and nurturing nature. It makes no difference  whether a woman is a mother in her present lifetime or not. Every  feminine creature, human and animal alike, has the natural ability to  love and mother, nurture and care for, not only her own young but  everything that shares her life without forgetting about her own needs.  In the course of many lifetimes, human females learn that her caring  nature needs to express itself not only with tender loving and caring  but also wisdom. Both are equally important.

‘As the soul of the  whole of Creation, the Divine Mother is peace loving and constantly  tries to bring about more beauty and harmony, peace and perfection. At  least potentially, so is your own soul and that of your world. The soul  is intuitive and has the ability of not only knowing the past but also  the future. She truly knows the way of all things and can supply the  answer to the questions any one of you will ever care to ask. Now that  you have taken part in the lesson of the Great Mother’s absence in your  world long enough, Her only desire is to protect you and your world  against destroying each other and your world. Christianity’s Virgin Mary  is one of Her many symbols.

‘Every human being eventually starts  bringing forth, each from deep within their own being, the Great  Mother’s characteristics. And all of you need to teach the masculine and  feminine of your own nature to co-operate and work together  harmoniously and peacefully, the way they are doing in your Creator.  When this has been achieved, warmongering and violence, trouble and  strife, lying and cheating, corruption and exploitation of the masses  will no longer exist on the Earth.

‘The redemption of the karmic  debts that mounted up in the course of lifetimes spent at the giving end  of that kind of behaviour is the spiritual background for the suffering  at the hands of those who, behind the scenes, are pulling the strings  and are responsible for bringing about the 2019/2020 pandemic. Send them  a loving thought and forgive them, if you can. For they do not know  what they are doing themselves, the same as you did when you caused your  world’s present regrettable state because you did not yet know about  the existence of Universal laws that in due course return everything to  its sender. That’s what they are sure to bring to them in the fullness  of time and not as some kind punishment. It’s merely the Universe’s way  of ensuring that every human being eventually gets first hand knowledge  about the nature of suffering. This is achieved through alternating from  someone first being on its giving end and later on the receiving one.

‘However,  Great Mother does not wish your present world situation to continue  forever. That would contravene the main laws of love and evolution to  which the whole of Creation is subject, therefore also your world,  because it would make evolutionary progress impossible for humankind.  The Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are  in charge of the development of all worlds on every one of its levels,  therefore also humankind. They in turn are in charge of us and through  them the Mother’s wisdom decides how much spiritual knowledge should be  given to your world, at any given time and in what form it should be  presented. Spiritual knowledge is a constantly expanding organism that  should never be considered as being chiselled in stone or set in  concrete and therefore unchangeable. Because of the new learning that is  constantly being gained by someone in the whole of Creation and fed  into the Mother’s store, this organism has never stopped growing and  that will forever continue.

Acting on the Angels and Master’s  instructions, we ask all who are reading this message and are capable of  recognising its urgency, to turn to them and request their assistance  for bringing about the pandemic’s natural end and at the same time  ensure that no further ones will ever be possible. They wish to show as  many of you as possible intuitively what kind of contribution each one  of you can make towards the greatest healing miracle that has ever been  experienced on Mother Earth. She is but one of the many manifestations  of the Great Mother and so are the people who are reading this. The only  difference between the genders is that men experience Her presence  through their inner being and women are acting it out in the world  around you. God bless you all and keep you and your world safe, now and  forever.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘A Celebration Of The Feminine’
•    ‘The Great Plan of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is Truth?’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Two

There’s None So Blind . . .
*_
_*Turn To Me
*_
_*



*_

Turn to Me, beloved Children of the Earth.
I am Your Creator, the Divine Trinity of
The Great Father/Mother of all life and
Their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
S/He is the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights.
The Angels and Masters around My throne,
The Christ Circle, and I are waiting for your call.
The Aquarian age has been with your world
For quite a while and now the time has come when
Ever more of you need to be instructed by us,
Intuitively through everyone’s own inner guidance,
How to go about saving and redeeming
Yourself and your world.

Nobody can do this for you and no-one will come
To wave some kind of magic wand,
To bring it about.
The Aquarian age is the age of truth.
This brings your world the knowledge that
The Master Jesus is not a historical figure,
Who once walked in your midst.
He is a symbolism that represents
Every human being’s own
Higher God or Christ nature.

I, the Divine Trinity, am your God.
There never was or will be any other.
Help could never come to you and your world
For as long as you kept asking for it the wrong way.
But at last the time has come for waking up
To the fact that the Angels and Masters
Around My throne are the executors of
My great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation.
They are also responsible for that of your world
As well as the individual ones for every one of you.
They are in charge of the evolutionary progress
Of every level of all worlds,
Including yours.

At the beginning of the creative process
A law went forth from Me.
In your world it is known as the
Universal law of cause and effect or Karma.
This law decrees that everything has to return to its source.
When the light of understanding how this law
Has always affected every one of you and your world,
And that this will forever continue, has reached
The darkest corners of humankind’s earthly existence,
There will be peace on the Earth.

The comprehension of this law provides you
With a power tool of the highest calibre.
It places the power into everybody’s own hands
For recognising the spiritual background
And cause of the 2020 pandemic.
You may then wish join the ranks and files
Of your world’s miracle workers.
Hand in hand with the Angels and Me,
They are occupied with blessing and healing
Humankind and your world.
And that’s how the Covid-19 outbreak at present is
Slowly but surely reaching its natural happy conclusion.
Every miracle worker, at the same time, is creating
Credit entries on their spiritual ledger
For the balancing of its debit entries.

Heaven and hell never were places anyone went to.
Unbeknown to you for a long time,
As co-creators with Me,
It has always been in everybody’s own hands
To create either one or the other,
Wherever you may find yourself.
And your world’s present state creates endless
Opportunities for bringing your own small piece
Of Heaven down to the Earth.
All you have to do is turn to Me and the Angels.
They are waiting to show ever more of you intuitively
How you can take part in your world’s recovery
From the living hell of psychological warfare
Between good and evil, which is the background
And true cause of the 2020 pandemic.

Every miracle worker’s positive and constructive
Thoughts, words and actions are feeding into
Your world’s light stream of consciousness.
This increases its power to absorb ever more
Of the darkness that fills and surrounds
Your world’s troublemakers behind the scenes.
As creators of its present hellish state
They are feeding into the dark stream.

John Foley
Edited by Aquarius
Updated Beginning July 2020

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
•    ‘Looking At The Greater Picture’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

​* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Be Afraid!
*_






​ Divine inspiration has always been  speaking to us through the channel of human beings. It is inevitable  that communications of this nature are limited by the spiritual  awareness of the person through whom they are given. A good example is  Gerard Markland’s beautiful hymn: ‘Do not be afraid, for I have redeemed  you. I have called you by your name, you are mine.’ This presents us  with the somewhat limited Christian vision of the nature of God. However, the Universal Christ, who spoke  to our world through the Jesus legend, is telling us now: ‘Do not be  disappointed that no-one has come to redeem you. Rest assured that  nobody ever will. Do not be afraid when you hear that the only who can  do this for you is you, yourself. Take heart for I am with each one of  you, ready and willing to teach you how to go about it. 

‘For a long time I have been waiting patiently to be called upon to help  you all to redeem yourselves, each other and your world. I have always  been with you and forever will be. You have nothing to fear, because the  time has come in humankind’s spiritual development and that of your  world for learning that you are capable of far greater things than  merely being saved and redeemed by someone else. Each one of you is a  young God in the making, who can do that much better for themselves. The  Angels and I are going to guide and protect each one of how to go about  it. The time has come for consciously showing you the way, whereas this  could previously only be done through your subconscious. 

‘When you bear in mind that Jesus has always been a metaphor for your  own Christ nature, the Divine spark and My presence within each one of  you, you will recognise that the promise of Jesus as the saviour and  redeemer of humankind and its world has not been an empty one. It’s just  that each has to do their share of their own redemption and healing, as  well as that of your world. Don’t be disappointed that this can only be  done through bringing higher part of your nature forth from within the  very core of your own being. You wouldn’t expect anything less from  young Gods, would you? 

‘To gain a better understanding of how the Cosmic energies affect all earthly life, take a look at ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’.  You will then be able to see for yourself why the disclosure that Jesus  is not a historical figure and that every surface word of the tale  should not be understood literally, had to wait until the Aquarian Age,  the age of truth. Your reactions to the happenings in your life reveal  to the wise ones in the world of light, who are in charge of you and  your world, whether someone is ready to receive Me and walk together  with the Angels and Me in the full consciousness that you yourself are  God. ‘Obviously, this brings with it many  responsibilities and duties. Although the choice is yours, try not to  shy away from anything. Whatever comes your way in the line of  unresolved issues your Karma still has in store for you, just hold tight  to hands of the Angels and Me. Let us show you the way, so that  together we can manifest the Greatest Healing Miracle of all times, the  healing of your whole world and everything in it. And never forget that  because on the inner level all life there is no separation between  anything, when one of you heals, the whole of Creation – not merely your  world – is healing with you.

‘The law of life is love. Learn to love the life I have given to you  through the understanding that everything it contained has been and  still is there to fulfil a wise higher purpose. Love Me in yourself and  all your siblings in the family of life, human and animal alike, your  world and everything that shares it with you. Your true nature is love  and whenever you act in kind and loving ways, you are a true  son/daughter of Mine and true to Me. 

‘To prove that you really are one of them, give of your best and the  Universal laws will see to it that only more of the same can return to  you. These laws are My laws, for I am your God, the One, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, who created you, your world and all worlds,  and also all laws. Everything rests safely in the loving hands of the  Angels and Me and all is well with you and your world. My prayers of  healing, reconciliation and peace are waiting to flow through even the  last and slowest one of you into everything that is.’

The following is the essence of the Monday Thought of 19.9.2016 that  arrived in my inbox from the White Eagle group of spirit guides when I  was in the process of updating this part of my work: ‘Peace of heart,  loved ones, and bless you. You are not alone. Spirit companions who have  been with you throughout the ages are walking by your side. You are  surrounded by a large group of radiant witnesses who to this day are  invisible to your earthly eyes, but they are there nonetheless. 

‘Do not be afraid of anything, for in love all is one and there can  never be any separation and reincarnation does not part you from anyone  you have ever truly loved. No power between Heaven and Earth will ever  be able to separate you. Hand in hand with them and those you have  learned to love in your present lifetime, you will forever be walking up  the mountain of spiritual progress. All of us together, those of us on  this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our world from  yours and you on your side, we are constantly moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•   ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘The Saviour And Redeemer Not An Empty Promise’

​​From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love
*
​ _*



*_

 Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.​ There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.​ New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.​ Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on 
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge 
That they are guiding and protecting us.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Eternal And True
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of guides from ‘The Gentle Brother’  Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look  beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into  the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are  eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your  evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and  you are wafted along on wings of love or the opposite is true for you.

‘Of whatever nature your experiences are, never forget that through them  we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are slowly  but surely guiding each one of you and your whole world along an eternal  evolutionary pathway of progress. On this road you are gradually  becoming ever more aware of the perfect outworking of God’s great plan  of life and Universal laws. Through this your consciousness is  constantly expanding and your earthly self is growing in wisdom and  understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the  heavenly state, to which all of you are moving.

‘The further you travel along this road, the more you can see for  yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of the  dimensions you live in. As your inner eyes open, your vision opens to  what kind of spiritual growth lies ahead and the beautiful conditions  you are going to take part in. Refuse to look on the dark side of  anything and never forget that whatever appears to earthly perceptions  as a tragedy or disaster is part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan.  You can be sure that through the things that are happening in your  world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life, God’s  wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty, kindness and  goodness into your world. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness  and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘Through your younger and less evolved siblings, who are still in the  process of getting to know the lower aspects of their nature, the  Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your  midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and  warmongering. This is teaching you the value and preciousness of human  life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Father/Mother  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ.  Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings  rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’

​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Facing The Self – Looking For The Divine
*_





​The  following is the essence of a teaching by the White Eagle group of  spirit guides with the title ‘Facing the Self – Looking for the Divine’  in Stella Polaris October/November 2005: ‘In your search of evidence for  the existence of the Divine, all you have to do is look into any kind  of mirror because God is in everything, including you and the people  around you. Everything is of God and created in God’s image and all  characteristics and powers of the Divine are also in you. Therefore the  things you observe in the world around you are also part of you. That’s  why wise ones never judge or condemn anybody.

‘It is a sad fact  of life that humankind spends much of its time running away from itself.  Just take a look at the many distractions that exist in your world and  the amusements people find so appealing. Please don’t get the impression  that we, your spirit friends and helpers, do not recognise your need  for relaxation and recreation. But as aspiring healers and lightbringers  you can do better by looking for ways of taking them that connect you  with God and us.

‘This is easier than  you may think at the moment. Because God is as much part of you as you  are of God and whenever you are singing to yourself or in a choir or  maybe going for a nature walk, you are more in touch with your God  nature. Just think, even your physical body does not belong to you but  to God. It is a gift only for a time that has been entrusted into your  care. It is your responsibility to look after it as best you know how  to. Your body is a temple because the Highest dwells with you it. Being  aware that this is so, refuse to squander the spirit energies of your  indwelling Life Force. Your physical body is your vehicle for this  lifetime. Don’t waste the precious time span that has been allocated to  you for its use by desecrating it with anything.

‘No matter how  depraved someone may become, the God spark is in them and their physical  body belongs to God. The most important lesson each one of you has to  learn is facing every aspect of your being and especially those of your  lower nature. Many to this day are spending too much time running away  from themselves. Through seeking dissipation and oblivion it is all too  easy and tempting to avoid the genuine happiness and joy that  reconnecting and healing together with God the Angels are waiting to  present to every one of you. Such a beautiful world you have been given  and oh, how much sorrow it contains. It is up to each one of you  individually to change this state of affairs.

‘Throughout the  ages there have been people who became inspired without at first being  aware of what was happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively  they receive their information without studying books. With the passing  of time they found out that all outer manifestations of life are  reflections of the realities of their inner counterparts and that this  applies to human thinking as much as it does to anything else in the  whole of Creation. It is not the physical brain alone that does the  thinking, for the simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists and  can function on its own.

‘Without the spiritual forces in its  background creating and supporting the physical plane of life there  would be nothing. Naturally, this also applies to humankind’s mental  capacities. No earthly self on its own could ever bring itself into  being. Never mind Earth life, without the help of your Highest spirit  Self and your constant companions, the Angels and Masters, friend and  helpers in the world of light, there would be no physical life anywhere  in the Cosmos. The angelic hierarchy is in charge of the great plan of  life and responsible for its smooth running, at all times. They are the  ones who bring all of you into earthly life and place you in the right  spots and relationships, so you can attend to your life lessons and  fulfil your Karmic obligations.

‘The wisdom of the Divine Spirit  flows into your world through those who are acting as Its channels like  water. Their own experiences have taught them to trust implicitly that  the knowledge they are receiving is coming directly from the heart of  truth. Although it is most useful to gain knowledge without having to  pore over books, we appreciate that to this day it is necessary for  those who believe that, because they are seeing something in black and  white before them, it has to be true.

‘This kind of gullibility  is a leftover from the Piscean Age, the age of deception, when it was  easy to pull the wool over people eyes. But those days have gone and  ever more of you are learning to pay attention to the guidance of their  very own inner teacher, the living God within or intuition. With this  you are leaving behind the experience of gullibility and the dangers it  brought to humankind. Whenever wise ones are reading or hearing  something new, they listen to the small still inner voice to tell them  through the world of their feelings: ‘This is right and true!’ or  ‘That’s outdated and has no more value for you.’ As one of the Masters  of your world once said: ‘Take no thought what ye shall say, for what is  to be said will be put into your mouth or flow through you, in some  other way.’ Following this advice, tune the receiver/transmitter station  of your earthly mind into the frequency and with simple and childlike  trust put your small hand into those of the Angels and your Creator, the  Great White Spirit.’

From: ‘Communion’ White Eagle Stella  Polaris December/January 2005/6: ‘Knowledge that flows into your heart  from the Highest is true and knowing that’s what it is helps you to  remain calm. Wise ones are not inclined to get involved in arguments  over what they are bringing. Because the truth they are bringing is  based on a deep inner knowingness, they see no need to argue about it.  Anyone can experience this kind of knowing. It has nothing to do with  mental arrogance that is very sure of its own cleverness but is a quiet  inner knowing that does not see any point in arguing because it does not  doubt that the knowledge that comes directly from God is true. You can  be quite still and happy when others wish to argue about what you are  bringing. It does not matter if some of those to whom you are presenting  your truth cannot understand because they are unready for it.

‘Leave  them to their beliefs and rest safely in the knowledge that in the  fullness of time they too will receive their own truth in their own  unique way. The time will come for those who still need books now, when  they will no longer require them either because they have learnt to  access their inner wisdom and are in possession of their own truth. All  of you will eventually reach this phase of their development.’ End of  White Eagle Teachings.

The Roman emperor and thinker Marcus  Aurelius, 121-180 AD, said: ‘People seek retreats for themselves, houses  in the country, sea-shores and mountains and thou too art wont to  desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most  common sort of people, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose  to retire into thyself. For nowhere is there more quiet or freedom from  trouble than when human beings retreat into their own souls.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*God is Merciful

*​ *




*
​The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in a letter to friends of the Lodge October 2005: ‘Never forget that there is no such thing as chance or accidents on your plane of life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation. Everything that happens is just right for that particular moment and place. It has come about because of the Universal laws and under the direction of the Great Ones at the head who are responsible for humankind’s evolutionary progress. Even in the case of any kind of catastrophe that arises in human life, when loved ones are snatched from each other or when as a result someone suffers from severe afflictions, wise ones remind themselves that God is merciful, as well as just, and that those participating in earthly life usually can only ever see one side of any picture. 

‘You have no idea about the compensation that is waiting on our side of life for those who suffer and the great love that has always been flowing into every soul that had to wade through the depths of the earthly shadows. That’s how, each soul through its own experiences, gets to know the extent of the Great Father/Mother’s love for their children of the Earth. The law of cause and effect or Karma decrees that everything must return to its source. And because on the inner level all life is one and there is no separation between anything, none of us will ever be forgotten or left behind. 

For those who have lost their way in their earthly existence, i.e. the knowledge of their true nature and the purpose of their being, everything possible is done by the Angels and us, your spirit helpers, to help them become aware again and so nudge them back onto the track of going home. The Jesus legend’s parable of the Master going in search of every last lost sheep and on his shoulders carrying it safely home is a depiction of this. Therefore, whenever you witness human suffering, remind yourself of God’s mercy and the compensation that awaits every human being in the end. The ministering Angels attend to anyone who is in pain and suffering. Even before they arrive in our world, it is part of their compensation that they are lovingly cared for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013, a further item of White Eagle’s wisdom on this theme appeared. This is its essence: ‘God mercy is unlimited. It freely drops like gentle rain from the highest levels onto everything in earthly life. It refreshes, comforts and heals individual souls as well as the soul of your race and world. But before any of this can happen, every soul has to take part in Earth’s lessons. The greatest turning point is reached when another one of you discovers that all life, including that of your planet, is ruled by spiritual laws that for a long time remain invisible to earthly perceptions. 

‘Yet, because every human being is part of God, comforting mercy constantly flows from the Divine heart into each individual human counterpart. The Universal laws ensure that the mercy of God reaches you in equal measure with the mercy and forgiveness you feel towards your siblings in the human family. This applies especially to younger and less experienced ones, who are bound to sin a great deal more than you do. Maybe this will help you to understand the reasoning behind Matthew 7:1-3: ‘Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged, and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother’s eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?’

‘Aware of these things, wise ones in all their daily encounters focus on practising forgiveness and love. Aware of their siblinghood with all lifeforms, they act like one of them towards every human being, without exceptions, and all other lifeforms. Divine love fills their whole being and that empowers them to disperse sins. But even though they have let go of all traces of bitterness or resentment towards anyone and are forgiving freely, this does not wipe out their Karma. They still have to suffer to repay for any transgressions against the law of love, during the earlier stages of their earthly development. Knowing that no-one gets past the Universal laws, wise ones accept that no authority between Heaven and Earth can save anyone from getting their just desserts and having to pay their dues, and that only when even the last debt has been attended to, can anyone in earthly life find the true and lasting peace everybody is trying to find.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘Each Their Own Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Weaver’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
​ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Mystic And Seeker
*_






​Might  you by now have evolved into one of our world’s mystics and seekers?  Let’s see. According to the Oxford dictionary the word mystic means: ‘a)  spiritually allegorical or symbolic; occult, esoteric; of hidden  meaning, mysterious; mysterious and awe-inspiring. And that b) a mystic  is one who seeks, by contemplation and self-surrender, to obtain union  with or absorption into the Deity, or one who believes in spiritual  apprehension of truths beyond the understanding [of ordinary mortals].’

So,  there we have it. If mystics are people who probe into the less known  and mysterious aspects of life, those that have not yet been fully  explored by humankind, then they are probably not as far removed from  what science is doing on a different level of life, than some of our  scientists seem to think. What these people do not yet realise is that  at a certain point mysticism and science converge. They too no doubt  will find this out in the fullness of time. And when the two aspects  eventually come together and officially join forces, even greater  progress will be possible in the understanding of the scientific working  of God’s Creation than in the past. This is what happened through the  efforts of people like Darwin, Newton and Einstein – to name but three –  when they acted as channels for the wisdom of the Divine and brought it  down to the Earth for the benefit of all.

Why else would  Einstein have spoken of ‘that Cosmic religious feeling’ he experienced  whilst contemplating the underlying order of the physical Universe?  Enlightened people like him have always appeared in our world from time  to time, so they could be used as channels of the Divine to light the  way and ensure humankind’s scientific progress, in spite of any kind of  opposition – no matter how powerful it may have been at the time. 

Some  believe that there are two different types of science, a spiritual and a  mundane one, one of which is superior to the other, but that at some  stage the two will come together. In my view, they already are one and  always have been. All any of our scientists could ever do was grapple  with and search for a better understanding of God’s Creation and the  laws that rule all life within them. Whether any scientist is as yet  aware of this or not, from its earliest beginnings those involved in  science could only wrestle with unravelling the mysteries of the Cosmos,  trying to explain them to themselves and then to the rest of us.   

Until  a scientist has woken up to the awareness of God’s true nature and  their own, which every human being does in the fullness of time, the  success of their scientific endeavours is likely to remain restricted.  For as long as the masculine and feminine aspects of our nature are  detached from each other, we have difficulties to perceive  our world  for what it truly is. It’s impossible to recognise the part we are  playing at all times as a humble receiver/transmitter station for the  wisdom of the Divine. I believe that in due course even the last one of  our scientists will wake up from their spiritual slumbers and evolve  into a mystic and seeker in their own right. That’s when they too will  let go of their cherished false beliefs, prejudices and pre-conceived  ideas that to this day abound in the individual and collective  consciousness of our world and are holding some of our scientists back  from fulfilling their highest potential.

Having defined what a  mystic is, what then is a scientist? The Oxford Dictionary says: ‘A  person who is studying or has expert knowledge of one or more of the  natural or physical sciences.’ Naturally, not all of them are people who  operate on the masculine intellect only, so much so that they have  become completely detached from the world of their feelings, their own  feminine part. But too many of them are to this day. Maybe that is the  reason why so often, in the past, their discoveries were handled in such  a cold, unloving and uncaring manner without any regard towards the  welfare of our planet and all its lifeforms.

In my view, it is  unlikely that any major scientific breakthrough will ever be given  through one of our present day scientists for as long as they insist on  playing the part of ‘pop-star scientist’. They too one day will wake up  from their spiritual slumber and realise that, as James Allen put it:  ‘The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak  sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest  vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of  realities.’ For them too the time will then have come to do their share  of manifesting God’s dream for humankind on the Earth plane, and they  may wish to follow Henry Van Dyke’s advice, doing their best so God and  the Angels can do the rest: ‘Use what talents you possess. The woods  would be very silent if no birds sang there except those that sang  best.’

The German physicist Werner Heisenberg added to this: _‘The  first gulp from the glass of natural sciences will turn you into an  atheist, but at the bottom of the glass God is waiting for you.’_ And the way we interpret his words depends on what the concept of God means to us.
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Mystic And Finder
*_






​The Christian teachings tell us in St.  Matthew 7:7-8: _‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall  find. Knock and the door shall be opened to you. For whoever asks  receives and those who seek find and unto those who knock the door is  opened.’ _I used to be a mystic and seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth. I knocked at my inner door in search of new understanding. To my  amazement I found it, though not in any publication, vast or small,  ancient or new, but in my own heart. Now that I have gained access to  some of God’s wisdom, I know that the only one who has true power in the  whole of Creation is the presence of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, known as God. This God is with me at all  times and my whole being rests in His/Her loving arms. 

Having waded through the darkness of my ignorance of God’s true nature  and my own in past ages, I now realise that God is in everything and  does not only mean perfect good. I am aware that sickness, troubles,  accidents, temptations and death have been necessary parts of my earthly  education of previous lifetimes. In this one striving to bring forth  God’s goodness from within in every part of my being is my highest  aspiration. I understand that because my true nature is love, there was  no other way of teaching me the polar opposite of perfect good other  than through experiencing the downside of life through experiencing it  on the Earth plane. But the wisdom of the Great Mother designed this  course of action so that at the end of it, I would find my way back home  into the conscious awareness of my oneness with Her. And this is now  beginning to happen for ever more of us, not only me.

In the course of many lifetimes on the Earth I have learned that the law  of life is love and that every mishap that ever befell me has been part  of my learning curve and was created by my own thinking and behaviour  patterns. I accept that for educational reasons I had to remain ignorant  of God’s Universal laws for a very long time. As a result of this I  unwittingly worked against these laws, which created huge amounts of  negative Karma. Every bit of it eventually had to be made good by me. I  count my blessings that I have become aware that whatever I send out  into the world, because of God’s laws can do nothing but return to me  with ever increasing force. As good do the same, I now follow my highest  aspirations only and leave the rest to those who do not yet know any  better. At all times I give of the best that is in me, so that as soon  as I have redeemed my negative Karma, only good things can come my way.

It was for these reasons that in lifetimes and ages gone by, the same  inner well of my being had to produce sweet and bitter waters. Knowing  that all of it was designed by the wisdom and love of the Great Mother  of all life, to teach me how to recognise and differentiate between good  and evil, right and wrong, I thankfully accept everything that comes as  a necessary part of my curriculum. Knowing that there is only one way  of growing ever more God-like, so that I can once again be consciously  at one with Him/Her, makes changing my thinking and behaviour patterns  much easier. And when at the end of each day, I reflect on God, my  loving thoughts lift me up the spiritual mountain to the apex where God,  my true and deeply loved Lord/Lady, resides.

As a spark of the Divine Spirit, I am a beloved child of God. I am God  and my whole being dwells in this consciousness. My whole being is  filled with love and with this the last remnants of my fears are  dissolving. The peace of God is with me ever more fills and I no longer  have any doubts that all is well with my loved ones, my world and also  with me. I have no need to be afraid of people, things or circumstances.  I do not fear any part of myself, for God is part of me and shows me  how to transmute the drives and urges of my lower self into the highest  qualities of my own Christ nature. Being aware that God is as much part  of me as I am part of God, I constantly dwell in the presence of God and  I feel protected by His/Her love and safe, so that fears can no longer  touch me. 

As my God Self guides and protects me from my own innermost being and  shows me the way in all situations, I have no need for being anxious  about past, present or future. As an eternal and immortal being, there  is no death for me, merely transformations into different life-states  where God will forever be my dwelling place. And underneath me there  will always be the ever-lasting arms of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother Creator of all life, to keep me safe. Nothing can ever  touch me except God’s direct action, and like me God is love.

And so, I freely and willingly forgive all those who ever hurt or harmed  me. And I forgive myself for any suffering I caused to anyone in my  ignorance of my true nature and the Universal laws. Everything that once  was between us is herewith forgiven and forgotten, and we set each  other free. My Christ Spirit helps me to uplift and transmute any  residue of resentment and bitterness that my soul still feels into  blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. This frees me  from the chains and shackles of all the difficult relationships of past  lifetimes. 

I know that God is in everything and even the tiniest fraction of life  contains God. Therefore, wherever I am, that is my church. Aware of my  own Christ nature, Divinity and origin – as well as everybody else’s – I  no longer have any need for organised religions with their insistence  on dogma and creed. I am free to believe what the wise one within me  tells me is true and right for me, now. God is truth and so am I and  with every one of my thoughts, words and actions I express my truth.  Whatever I send out into the Universe manifests nothing but my honesty  and my truth. God’s love is tolerant and I have no difficulties  accepting that other people’s truth may be somewhat different. And I  send my loving thoughts and prayers of healing and peace to the whole of  God’s Creation, to Mother Earth’s animal, vegetable and mineral  kingdoms, as well as to every man, woman and child in her loving embrace  without exceptions, for all are God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, my special attention is  devoted to transmitting love and light to anyone who is still wrestling  with the experiences of getting to know humankind’s lower nature and  their own. No matter how hard to accept this concept may be to some of  my fellow citizens, that is nonetheless what my inner guidance tells me  is the truth. I act upon this knowledge by praying that the light of  Divine wisdom and truth may fill the hearts and souls of all my younger  siblings in the human family and that they too may re-awaken to the  knowledge of their true nature and oneness with all life.  

God is infinite wisdom and love and day by day every part of me is  growing ever more god-like. God’s wisdom guides me from the innermost  core of my own being and provides me with the answers to any question I  shall ever care to ask. My Christ or God Self transmits the replies to  me through the world of my feelings. Whenever I make a mistake, It shows  me how I can learn from it, so I can do better next time and move on to  another lesson. In all my endeavours its wisdom is the light that shows  me the way.

God is the Universal Force that supplies me with all my resources. My  true needs have always been met by this force and forever will be. I  shall want for nothing. God created me and sustains me. And I trust  implicitly that everything that ever happened in my life and that of our  whole world, that which is now and the things that will be in the  future are written in the great book of life by Divine wisdom and love,  who is the eternal provider for everybody’s needs. 

God and I are one. In heart and mind, body, spirit and soul we dwell as  one and are inseparable. The light and warmth of the Divine fills my  heart and soul and deeply penetrates every cell and atom of my whole  being, and they are healing and restoring themselves to normal healthy  functioning, now. I am a spark of the Divine, a beloved Child of the  Universe. The Christ Spirit is coming ever more alive in me and forever I  shall dwell in my Creator’s presence. As my Christ nature saves and  redeems me, the old prophecy of the coming of a saviour and redeemer for  me and my world if fulfilling itself, for what is done for one is done  for all. And I give thanks and praise to You, Great White Spirit, for  helping us and our world to re-establish harmony within and without, and  through this gradually bringing peace and healing to every one of us.

From ‘Our World In Transition’  
 
​
* * *​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Three

There’s None So Blind . . .

What Kind Of Freedom Does Anyone Have?
*_






​The  only true freedom any human being has has ever been allowed is the  choice of how we react to any kind of situation. This is because, whilst  attending our lessons in the earthly school of life, we are also  constantly occupied with responding to the positive and negative karmic  entries that up to any given moment have accrued in our spiritual  ledger. On the inner level, our world’s spiritual background, wise ones  are in charge of us. At all times they are observing and guiding us and,  whenever the need for it arises, they protect us against destroying our  spirit/soul. Our reactions show these wise ones which degree of  spiritual maturity we have reached at any given moment of our earthly  existence. That reveals what further lessons any one of us requires, so  that at least some kind of evolutionary progress becomes possible for  us.

As on the inner spiritual plane all life is one and there is  no separation between anything, everything has to be for real and nobody  ever gets away with anything. Although faking is possible in earthly  life, it’s pointless attempting it there because the intentions behind  every one of our thoughts, words and actions are clearly seen by  everyone. But it takes a long time before we earthlings discover that  the whole of Creation is subject to Universal laws, therefore also we  and our world. The main law for our earthly education is the law of  cause and effect or Karma, which ensures that in due course everything  unerringly finds its way back to its source, so that nothing can ever  get truly lost in the Universe’s vastness of space and time. Naturally,  this also applies to everything we send into our world. It can do  nothing but return to us  and that in a somewhat strengthened form.

This  knowledge enables us at last to consciously start creating karmic  credits through reacting in positive and constructive ways to any  situation that is not to our liking. Sending kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts to the troublemakers who are spiritually are responsible for  the 2019/2020 pandemic, to my mind is one of the finest starting points,  because they feed into and strengthen our world’s light stream of  consciousness. Our thoughts direct the stream to the troublemakers and  there is no need for knowing anyone’s name. God and the Angels know  every one of us, what we are thinking, saying and doing at any given  moment and our intentions never were any secret on the inner level.

The  light stream consists of the Christ light. The more we support and feed  into this stream, the better its light can penetrate the darkness that  not only fills the whole being of our world’s troublemakers but also  surrounds them. This light eventually becomes so powerful that it  ignites the troublemakers’ Divine spark and converts it into a tiny  flame. Through this their Christ or God nature stirs from its slumber.  When ever more kind, loving and forgiving thoughts are fed into the  stream and directed to the troublemakers, their flames slowly but surely  begin to bring forth the characteristics of their Christ nature. That’s  how on the inner level all Christ natures respond to each other.

The  following is the higher esoteric meaning of the Bible’s St. John 12:32:  ‘When I am lifted from the Earth, I will draw all people onto Me.’ The  following is the message that for a long time has been hiding behind  these words. ‘When the age of truth is with you, ever more of you will  get to know that Jesus never was a historical figure, who once walked  the Earth with you. The story of his life was inspired by God and the  Angels. They decided that at first it should be presented to your world  as being literally true. In due course, ever more of you would find out  that all along it has been My light and not that of the legendary Jesus  that’s always been drawing every one of you into My loving embrace.

‘This  comes about through constantly drawing all of you round and round the  zodiac and spending lifetime after lifetime in every one of its signs  and houses. First their negative qualities have to be explored and  practised. They have to be shed and overcome when your time for  acquiring the positive characteristics has come. In the course of these  evolutionary journeys of discovery, as the earthly self grows in wisdom  and understanding and the Divine spark’s light literally grows stronger,  the amount of light in both senses of this word of your whole world has  always been expanding. Every one of you is helping Mother Earth’s  evolution and she does the same by providing for all your material  needs. This is how My light has constantly been moving all of you,  individually and collectively, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral. Every round starts with Aries and ends with Pisces. Each new one  moved you onto a somewhat higher educational level than the previous  one.

‘Your world’s troublemakers at any given time are occupied  with their earthly education’s initial lessons that consist of exploring  and practising the lower and lowest drives and urges of humankind’s  earthly nature. Through studying them a whole lifetime and maybe several  of them, they become part of a person’s character make-up. To satisfy  their urges, greed and avarice, lying and cheating, dishonesty and  spreading untruths, corruption and bribery are high on the agenda during  those early lessons. For older and more experienced spirit/souls such  behaviour creates opportunities for exercising their Christ nature, for  example through sending loving and forgiving thoughts to their younger  and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind.

‘Thoughts  of this nature feed into the light stream of the Christ Spirit.  Therefore they have a good chance of assisting the awakening of the  youngster’s Divine spark from its slumbering state. The conscience of  their Christ nature then begins to stir and its characteristics comes to  the fore of their earthly self, especially the love of honesty and  truth. And because every one of you, without exception, once started  your earthly education the same as they are doing now, every one of you  has the best as well as the worst within. That’s why no-one has the  right to judge or condemn those who at the moment are acting the part  you once played in at least one of your previous lifetimes and probably  several. If that were not the case, there would be no need for you to  take part in your world’s present difficult state.

‘Hopefully,  the knowledge of these things will make sending kind and loving thoughts  to those who are responsible for this misery easier. Whenever they  return to you and remind you of the troublemakers, send more thoughts of  this nature to them and keep on doing it time and again. On the etheric  level your thoughts are joining others from people whose intentions are  like yours. The more often this is done, the more powerfully the light  streams flows to the troublemakers, penetrating their darkness and  helping their spark to wake up. There is no point in asking Jesus for  his assistance because the central figure of any legend never possessed  any light of its own. The Master Jesus has always been but a symbolism  that represents every human being’s own God or Christ nature. The more  the knowledge of this spreads so that ever more of you endeavour to  bring forth their Christ characteristics, each from deep within their  own being, the sooner true and lasting peace will come to your world.

‘The  only way it can happen is through the realisation that none of your  world’s belief systems was ever intended to be the only holy-making one.  Every religion of the past and what’s left of them to this day, has  merely been another road to show you the way up the spiritual mountain.  At its top, every human being discovers its true nature as a spark of  the Universal Christ’s light, a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother  of all life and a young God in the making. Even the last and slowest  one of you will eventually reach the point when they understand this and  accept it, not because it is written somewhere. It is because the  Angels are letting them know intuitively through your inner guidance,  the world of their feelings, that this is the truth. They too will then  be ready for the religion of the Aquarian age:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​‘This  religion is a true one because it connects all of you with each other.  Gone for good will soon be the days of sowing the seeds of hatred into  the hearts of a religion’s followers against anyone who dares to doubt  the truth of its teachings, when calling them nonbelievers and heretics  gave people the permission to mercilessly persecute them and wipe them  out. This is the karmic debt many of you and your world are redeeming  through the suffering brought about by the 2019/2020 pandemic.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Much Freedom Do We Really Have? 
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’  
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘If I Be Raised, I Will Raise All People’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Four

There’s None So Blind . . .*_

_*Peace Coming About Naturally
*_






​‘It  is written in the Great Father/Mother’s plan of life that in the course  of the Aquarian age peace will gradually come to your world in a  natural way that is part of your individual and collective evolutionary  journey. Among many other things, Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood  and friendship with all manifestations of life. It is also the sign of  group consciousness through which humankind’s highest hopes and dreams  are going to find fulfilment. This will take your world forward into a  new golden age of spiritual freedom, peace and plenty.

‘The  knowledge that on the inner level by now is flowing with ever increasing  strength directly from the Highest Forces of life into humankind’s  individual and collective consciousness, will gradually enable you to  shed ever more of your fears and anxieties. It will happen in a natural  way because you understand who and what God truly is and who you are.  Finding out about the purpose and meaning of your earthly existence and  the predestined pathway that takes every one of you home into the  conscious awareness of these things, much hope, faith and trust will  slowly but surely be filling your whole being. And when you not only  know but also understand that the essence of your being is spirit/soul  and that, as being part of God, like God they are eternal and can never  die, even your fear of death and the unknown will go from you and that  forever.

‘With the passing of time, you will notice that reaching  out for each other, shaking hands and hugging other members of the  great family of humankind, irrespective of the colour of anyone’s skin  and what beliefs are dear to them, fulfils an inner need of every human  being. That’s why during the Aquarian age these things will be enjoying  ever greater popularity. In the course of this age relationships will  gradually change to meeting people and recognising them as whole beings,  each in its own right. It’s no longer a case of ‘I love you because you  make me whole’ but ‘I love you because you ARE.’ If the other one is  already a good, kind and loving person, that’s great. But if they have  not yet evolved sufficiently to behave this way, there is no reason why  you should not love them just the same, even though in a somewhat  different way. You will discover that it’s possible to love people  without liking them or the way they behave. You can still love them.

‘And  that’s how all of you can and indeed are meant help each other and your  world on your individual and collective evolutionary journey. The light  stream of consciousness is the Christ light and the dark stream as its  counterpart is not bad or evil in any way. The components of the latter  that to you appear as evil and/or destructive are merely the crude and  unevolved state of something. With the passing of time, it too will  gradually evolve into its higher form as. This process can be speeded up  considerably  by directing the Christ stream’s light its way. The more  you support and feed into it, the greater its power of absorbing that  which still is dark and evil about it becomes.’ End of ‘If I Be Raised .  . .’

Taking part in earthly life is compulsory for every human  being because each can only learn and grow through their own  experiences. Yet, nobody forces us to apply for another lifetime And  that is why,  during our periods of resting and recuperating in the  spirit world from the trials and tribulations of our most recent earthly  sojourn, which everybody is bound to encounter there, time and again we  apply for another lifetime on that plane. It’s not difficult then to  agree with what the wise ones in charge of us suggest, because we know  that God and the Angels will be guiding and protecting us and safely  taking us home to their realm, as soon as the purpose of that particular  lifetime has been fulfilled.

And when our earthly education’s  final stage has been reached and we then leave our physical body behind,  all earthly values, appearances and pretentions once more fall from us.  Again we then stand before God or rather our God Self, naked so to  speak. The difference on this occasion is that we no longer need to be  ashamed of our most recent earthly performance. We shall still be just  one of  the billions of eternal and immortal spirit/souls, who always  have been and forever will searching for consciousness expanding  adventures. But because our vibrations have changed sufficiently for  exploring the next higher  level of the spirit realm, on this occasion  we do not need to apply for another opportunity of taking part in  earthly life.

The more our God or Christ nature takes over our  earthly personality, the more our values are concerned with the welfare  of humankind and the whole of our world. Purely material values that  serve satisfying people’s greed for money and the material possessions  it can buy, as well as gaining personal recognition and what they with  their limited perception of life perceive as power, fall by the wayside  each time they leave their physical body behind. Apart from creating  debit entries in their spiritual ledger, they are useless. Yet, as the  whole of life consists of cycles within cycles and circles within  circles, nothing is ever wasted. Everything is constantly recycled and  used in different ways. Our karmic debts are no exception.

The  value of these debts remains hidden until we reach one of our future  lifetimes and that could be hundreds or maybe thousands of them away.  But eventually, our debts are going to serve God and the Angels as  teaching aids for younger and less experienced spirit/souls. As our  siblings in the great family of humankind, they will then be handing out  the suffering that we in previous lifetimes inflicted upon the people  around us. We could not help ourselves, because hurting and wounding  people then was part of our earthly education and we were still ignorant  of the spiritual background of our existence and that all life,  including ours, throughout the whole of creation is subject to Universal  laws. That’s the present developmental level of our world’s  troublemakers.

They have yet to find out that, although the death  of our physical body is the end of experiencing life on the material  plane, our  spirit/soul are immortal. One of the Angels of death returns  us to the spirit world, our true home from which we emerge at the  beginning of each new lifetime. Our spirit/soul is the eternal student  who will forever be learning about new levels of life and horizons  through exploring them. Nobody judges our performance and there is no  judgement day. As soon as we have recovered from the strains of our  earthly existence, the wise ones in charge of us take us before the  Akashic Records. They reveal how we performed in the course of all our  lifetimes, including the most recent one. Our behaviour patterns clearly  show where our weaknesses and strengths are and we can also see the  karmic debts that are still in need of redemption.

We alone  decide whether our earthly self is likely to be strong enough to cope  with the demands of these debts. If another lifetime on the material  plane would be beneficial for the completion of our earthly education,  the wise ones advise where and how it could be spent and with whom. The  decision of whether to go ahead and apply or not is entirely up to us.  When you view your present lifetime from this perspective, aren’t you  sometimes tempted to say, the way I do: ‘I must have been crazy to ask  for this!’? If we ever wish to get to the end of our earthly education,  there is nothing for it but going ahead. And so we do!

At the  beginning of our lessons in the earthly school of life, we tend to  reincarnate into the same families and groups. Our roles merely shift,  one lifetime we might spend as the child of a certain mother or father,  while during another the roles are exchanged. However, the more highly  evolved our spirit/soul and our earthly personality become, the more  tend to spread our wings and choose reincarnations into different  cultural backgrounds to familiarise ourselves with their beliefs,  habitual behaviour and thinking patterns. That’s been essential for the  worldwide spreading of Covid-19.

As touched upon earlier, the  cause of the pandemic can be found in the patriarchal six thousand  years. It consists of the karmic debts of those who were and still are  affected by Covid-19 in the crude and unevolved state of its  evolutionary journey. God and the Angels, with our assistance, for some  time have been working very hard on transmuting Covid-19 into a  beneficial influence that strengthens and heals the immune system of  humans and animals alike. Their symptoms are clearing up and they are  feeling healthier and fitter than they have done for a long. Their  suffering is the redemption that balances their spiritual bank account  and the recovery is their reward. And that’s why something of this  nature could hit our world with such force, at this particular time.  It’s not some kind of punishment, merely Divine Justice at work.

The  following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that came my way in Reader’s Letters Stella Polaris of  June/July 2020: ‘Behind every dark happening and difficulty of your  earthly existence hides a blessing. There will come a time when you  trust the presence of God and the Angels, their work and goodwill  towards humankind on its evolutionary journey. This will come about when  your inner guidance tells you that what is before you is the truth.

‘When  the time is right, the Divine magic has the power of making the dark  clouds of  your world’s ignorance disappear, so that the radiance of  God’s love can reveal itself. And because the Aquarian age is the age of  truth and transmutation, the time is right for the greatest healing  miracle your world has ever experienced to take place. This age has been  with you for long enough to reveal its benevolent nature in this  manner. Every one of you will soon be able to see for yourself that  behind everything that ever happened in your world the glory of God’s  life and its Divine magic have always been at work. It’s just that many  in your world to this day fail to understand what is happening and why.  Never mind! They too will know, when for them the time is right.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  
 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Five

There’s None So Blind . . .*_

_*The Angel In Disguise*_






There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see. 
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour 
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you. 
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem of your true nature 
And a prayer that for you, now and forever,
The awareness of your immortal and eternal 
Being wakes up and fills your
Earthly existence with the light of truth
And its shadows cease to exist.

Fifteenth Century Prayer
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Six

There’s None So Blind . . .

Aquarius : The Voice Of God
*_
_*




*_
​The  Aquarian age of truth has brought us the knowledge that the Divine  Trinity has always consisted of the Great Father/Mother and their only  born Son/Daughter the Universal Christ, who is the Sun of all suns and  the light of all lights. Their supreme rulership will forever continue.  They are in everything and everything is part of them, the highest as  well as the lowest aspects of life and also of humankind’s nature.  Aquarius represents the voice of God and the deeper we and our world  move into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the clearer it becomes  that the ultimate purpose of the lifetimes we spend in the earthly  school of life is to first discover and then start bringing forth, each  from deep within their own being, the highest and noblest qualities.  Even though at first they only exist in seed form, at least potentially  they are part of every human being’s character make-up.

Jesus is  one of the many symbolisms that God and the Angels from time to time  presented to our world in the form of a legend. The intention behind all  these tales has always been that, each in its own way, should gradually  bring us closer to comprehending every human being’s own higher nature.  All of us, without exception, once started our earthly existence as a  minute spark of light in the heart of the physical body that was given  to us. Every subsequent lifetime has taken us forward into experiencing  earthly life through the window of another astrological sign and/or  house of the zodiac. That’s how, each through their own experiences,  slowly evolves and grows in wisdom and understanding of their own nature  and the world around them. On this evolutionary journey every spark’s  actual light increases and so does the light of its knowledge. In the  course of its earthly lifetimes every human being is constantly adding  to its own store of knowledge. At the same time we are feeding into   that of all humankind and the whole of Creation.

This is how  slowly but surely, progress is made on the road that takes all of us,  individually and collectively, up the spiritual mountain. By the time  its top has been reached, we earthlings have evolved into a Christed  one, in our own right. Jesus represents this part of our nature and the  story of his life depicts the initiations all of us, in the course of  many earthly lifetimes, have to undergo and that for a long without  being aware of what’s happening to us. Our lower nature’s drives and  urges need to be given up and nailed to the cross of our earthly  existence. As we leave ever more of them behind, one small step after  another, our God or Christ nature slowly but surely takes over our whole  being. The dying man on the Christian cross is a symbol of what happens  to our animal nature. When it bleeds to death and breathes its last,  our Christ nature can take over completely.

As sparks of the  Great Light and young Gods in the making, the same powers and  characteristics that are in God are also in every human being, but at  first merely in seed form. A major turning developmental point has been  reached when the negative aspects of every sign of the zodiac have been  experienced so much that they have become part of our character make-up.  The earthly self’s Divine spark then starts to focus on exploring and  developing the positive qualities of one sign after the other.

The  birth of the Christ child is a metaphor for this turning point. The  infant in the manger represents our higher nature. The animals are a  metaphor for its counterpart, our lower animal nature, who hasn’t a clue  about what’s happening. Once more the Bible’s St. John 1:5 comes to  mind: ‘And the light shineth in darkness and the darkness comprehends it  not.’ The more the characteristics of our higher nature manifest  themselves in our thoughts, words and actions, the more our lower  nature’s negative qualities are absorbed. The Christian cross is  humankind’s oldest symbol for its earthly existence.

On the inner  level all life is one and there is no separation between anything. The  whole of humankind is one big family in which every one is a sibling who  has the same rights and duties as everybody else. In the school of  earthly life all of us simultaneously are students and teachers. Viewed  from the higher spiritual perspective, everybody is our friend and in  truth there never were any enemies, merely teachers. Those who show us  through their behaviour how we do not want to be, are our best friends  of all, as each in their own inimitable manner is helping us to bring  forth and develop the characteristics of our higher nature.

The  ultimate purpose of the earthly school’s curriculum always has been and  forever will be bringing forth, each from deep within their own inner  being, the highest, best and noblest qualities. As part of our higher  God or Christ nature, they consist of total and unconditional love,  patience with and tolerance towards the younger and less evolved  siblings in the human family, as well as kindness and goodwill towards  all manifestations of life. God always has been and forever will be  everybody’s best friend. As on the highest levels of life there is no  class distinction, it’s not surprising that the age of Aquarius is  bringing us a new age of friendship, equality and siblinghood with all  life. With this the time has come for transforming all our  relationships, especially difficult and traumatic ones, into  friendships. Understanding our own nature and theirs, the higher purpose  and meaning of humankind’s earthly existence and the pathway which, at  least for a while, we have been walking together, makes this task  easier.

The Aquarian age has brought us the realisation that God  is not and never was a force somewhere ‘out there’. It is an inner  experience and on that level we are neither woman nor man but  androgynous. This is because all opposing forces, like the highest and  the lowest, light and darkness, as well as the feminine and masculine  aspects of our nature. They are equal partners and, when employed the  right way, they complement each other. In us they can only function  properly when they have been trained by us to work together, peacefully  and harmoniously, the way they are doing in God.

Each time we  leave another physical body behind at the end of another lifetime, all  earthly things are shed and that includes the identity as woman or man.  Once again we are then fully aware that in truth we are an eternal and  immortal spirit/soul, who can and will never die. We know that we do not  need other people to make us whole, even though in earthly life it  frequently seems that way, because on the inner level we have always  remained whole. The chains and shackles that tie us together in human  relationships from one earthly lifetime to another are of an emotional  karmic nature. Even though these bonds are invisible to earthly eyes,  they are as strong as if they were made of cast-iron. There is only one  way of dissolving them and that is through forgiveness. First we need to  forgive ourselves for causing, either earlier in this lifetime or a  past one, the suffering difficult and traumatic relationships inflict  upon us. The next step is forgiving all those who ever hurt and wounded  us with their thoughts, words and/or actions.

Irrespective of  what may still have to befall us and our world because of remaining  karmic debts, all human beings are beloved children of the Highest. We  and our world will forever be guided and, when the need for it arises,  protected by the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ  Circle. They are supported by many groups of helpers on all levels of  the spirit realm. As before God all are equal and there is no  distinction between anyone, in the course of the Aquarian age  discrimination and class systems will disappear. All of us are  sister/brothers in the great family of humankind. Everybody has equal  rights and is equally treasured and loved, totally and unconditionally,  without judgement, reservations or preferences.

Nobody is better  than anyone else and because in truth God is everybody’s best friend,  everybody is also our friend, even though for a long time we are unaware  of this. The main laws of life being love and evolution, i.e. evolution  based on love, are living proof that our Divine parents have always had  nothing but our best in mind and this will forever continue. This  knowledge is the most helpful tool we need for transmuting, hand in hand  with God and the Angels, not only Covid-19 but all types of dangerous  and harmful influences into beneficial ones that strengthen and heal the  immune systems of anyone who is affected by them, human and animal  alike.

Learning how to love God’s way is the main purpose of our  earthly education. Its curriculum has been mastered when our thinking  and behaviour patterns show the wise ones in charge of us that we really  have evolved into a Christed one in our own right. We then truly are a  young God in the making who is worthy of the high and holy destiny that  in the fullness of time is in store for every human being. The time then  has come for us to thank and praise the Highest for allowing us access  to the knowledge that everybody is an equal partner in the great scheme  of life and that nobody has a God-given right to dominate and/or exploit  anyone. Doing so creates debit entries in people’s spiritual bank  account which, and that could be hundreds of lifetimes away, will have  be redeemed by none other than those who are responsible.

With  the realisation that God is in everything and that everything is in God  and part of God, the highest as well as the lowest of what exists  anywhere, the teachings of the old religions die a natural death and  fade away. This creates the necessary space for the Aquarian religion.  Its spiritual nature invites all of us to reach out for and help each  other, instead of dominating and exploiting the way our world’s  troublemakers would like to continue in the footsteps of the old  religions. Because we and our world are constantly moving forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral, this is no longer in tune with  Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist. It is bringing us the end of all kinds of  slavery, especially of the religious kind. Now that honesty and truth  are taking ever more over as our world’s true rulers, dominating the  masses and exploiting their resources for selfish gains through fear are  no longer allowed by those in charge of us. Thanks and praise be to  them!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘Witnessing Evolution’
•    ‘Charles Darwin – One Of The Fathers Of The Evolutionary Theory’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought 
*_
_*Part One
*_






​The  following is the essence of a quote from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle calendar September 2011:  ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All life is the result of thought. As  you think, so you become and the way you think is constantly creating  your life and your surroundings. And thinking peaceful thoughts is the  secret of all human happiness.’

The essence of another teaching  comes from ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘Once a successful  businessman arrived in the spirit world and when he was shown his new  home, he was astonished to find that quite a large part of it was  unfinished. The ministering Angel accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice  that your home is incomplete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very  disappointed to find it that way.’ ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It  reflect the spiritual aspect of your nature, which is easily neglected  whilst running a business. Go forth into another lifetime, as soon as  the opportunities is offered to you and choose an occupation where you  can attend sufficiently to this part of your being. Do your best to put  the finishing touches to its structure, as that is the background of  your earthly activities. Take your chances and see what happens when you  come back to us at the end of that lifetime.’ The man thanked the Angel  for the advice and followed it. Upon his next return to the spirit  world he was delighted to find that this time a beautifully completed  home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simple way how the  life forces work and that thought has infinite creative power.  Imagination and thoughts combined can create anything in your world and  ours. As a result, humankind through its habitual thinking patterns has  always constantly been shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who  do not believe us, will in due course find out for themselves that what  we are saying is true and that as you think, you and your surroundings  inevitably become. The conditions and the environment you are presently  in were created by your own thoughts and that applies to each one of you  as much as to the whole of your race and world. The power of thought  has created you and your world.

‘Can you see how great and  important the power of thought is? Knowing this lays into everyone’s own  hands the power of doing their share of creating a more peaceful world,  by nothing more spectacular than changing your thinking patterns. The  power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Most human beings believe  that thinking is a very private pastime. They could not be more wrong.  Your thoughts express themselves not only in your face, but also in the  wellbeing of your body. They can even be recognised in your clothing,  homes and businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your  aura. To us, your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be  read as if you were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never  forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can also  inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting and  destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your  world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of all  warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just as  good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We,  your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and creative  power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make it a  rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good,  even though some people in your world may call this being foolishly  optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to enlightenment. In  days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected the light of the  Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of Earth life. With many of you  this is already happening again. May the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Two

*_​ _*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a White  Eagle teaching from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a  living thing and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of  prayer and meditation, faith and trust, determination and application.  Whenever you are closing the doors to the lodge of your inner being to  the outer world and so create a holy space within and around you during  your quiet times, that’s when you are doing the best work for your own  health and happiness as well as the whole of humankind. Do not allow the  negative and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to  penetrate your sacred space. Although this may sound selfish at first,  it helps your inner strength to grow and therefore the opposite is true.  

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Searching For Peace’
​ 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Three

*_​ _*Thought Can Do Anything
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot  too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking  is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in  truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by  those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have  to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to  either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your  world. But many of you are by now aware that thought can create good  health and heal, as well as pain and disease. A great mass of people can  seriously be in danger of disrupting and destroying humankind’s mental  and physical soul life. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root  of all suffering and of wars. At the same time they can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, and anything else you and  your world are longing for. Each one of you carries the power within of  focussing only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your  world, so that it can become a reality in earthly life. Positive  thinking * can help you to do your share of creating ever more of this  on the Earth plane. 

‘We would like you to know that we need you as much as you need us. And  we beg of you who are reading these lines to do your best to counteract  the negative and destructive thinking tendencies of your world wherever  possible. Best of all this is done by trusting God’s great plan and the  basic goodness of the life that has been given to you. Use every spare  moment to focus on the new golden age of plenty that is approaching  quite rapidly. In your imagination see this new world emerging. Based on  the Aquarian energies and principles of love, siblinghood and  friendship with all lifeforms, its people are helping and supporting  each other, refusing to take advantage of, dominate and exploit those  around them. 

‘Everybody is aware that each one of you is gifted in some unique way  and was created for a specific task. As a result, there will be no need  for jealousy and sibling rivalry, but full trust in the wisdom and love  of your Creator, the great genius designer for the whole of Creation.  You will be enjoying the warm and loving family relationships you may  always have dreamed of in earthly life, but because of the clashing  interests of its members this somehow seemed impossible. Supportive  instead of exploitative, each giving of their best and thus fulfilling  their highest potential, for the benefit of all. That is the kind of  existence that is waiting for the whole human family.

‘Never forget that what you think you become and in case you are  wondering how your world deteriorated into its present state, we shall  try to explain. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human  minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation.  The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to  individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons they  require at any given time. Every thought any one of you sends into the  Universe causes a vibration that makes an impression on the higher  ethers of life. They are registered there and attract to you waves of  corresponding forces that create certain conditions in your life. 

‘The corollary of this is that those who are working in good and  positive ways, pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service  to others, the Universal forces have no problems with bringing you the  things you are hoping and praying for. Yet, it is not only a matter of  thinking what you want. That is only a small component of the picture.  The most important part is wishing to work with God and the Angels to  create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e.  holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your  world. If this is your only motif, you are at one with God’s creative  love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘The Universe has a positive and a negative thought stream. You are  dynamic and magnetic beings and like attracts like. The vibration of  each thought you send out decides which stream it is drawn into.  Thoughts of a similar nature group together, which constantly increases  their strength, and that’s how in the end they return to their senders.  The law of attraction ensures that any good, uplifting and constructive  thoughts that go forth from earthly life they align themselves to other  great thought streams that are positive and good and part of the God’s  Great White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the  streams of darkness and negative thinking. 

‘Have you any idea how much cruelty and suffering in your world is  created by thoughtlessness? This is balanced by thoughtfulness that aims  to bring nothing but love and joy, hope and courage into your world.  Every single thought of this nature feeds into the great stream of White  Light. God’s evolutionary plan for the human race’s development decreed  that this stream’s growth should be essential for humankind’s progress  on the evolutionary spiral of life. When a certain point had been  reached there would be steadily increasing numbers of those who have  matured sufficiently and are ready to add the creative power of their  thoughts to the strength of the White Light. That’s exactly what has  been happening for some time by now and you have every reason to trust  God’s plans for you and your world and the goodness of the life that has  been given to you. 

‘This is what we in our world have always been on with those on your  side of the veil of consciousness. And that’s why we said earlier that  we need you as much as you need us. So from now on, whenever destructive  thoughts comes into your mind, do yourself the favour of uplifting and  transmuting them into positive and constructive ones. The accumulation  of destructive thoughts in the whole of humankind’s mental body, with  the passing of time, has created ideas for ever more destructive weapons  and effective ways of destroying and killing each other. This is how on  one side God’s creative power is used for good while an array of dark  and destructive thoughts is the opposite end of this spectrum. The  latter find their way into the minds of strong intellects who have the  ability to think of ever more advanced methods of destruction and ways  of stimulating and calling upon the destructive urges of the lower  nature of young and inexperienced souls. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, all along have been  working exceedingly hard to bring harmony and balance to human life.  And each one of you can do their share of supporting our efforts by  disciplining yourself and focussing your attention on that which is good  and right, beautiful and harmonious in your world. This steadily  increases the creative power of your good thoughts, for they are  God-thoughts. This kind of thinking creates perfect form and the more  you strive to apply to everything you encounter, the more easily your  whole world evolves into a more beautiful and peaceful place. 

‘We appreciate that it is not always possible to turn your thoughts away  from wars, terrorism and all other unpleasant things that to this day  are happening in your world. But when you quietly say to yourself: ‘This  too rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels,’ and then  concentrate on the good outcome of such events, you are making a  valuable contribution towards bringing it about. Should someone ask you:  ‘How can you do this when there are so many disagreeable conditions to  contend with in earthly life?’, help them to find a better understanding  of the spiritual background of life and how the Universal laws have  always been at work throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world.

‘Sow the odd seed here and there and then do your best to practise  self-control and uplift and transmute negative and destructive thoughts  into positive and constructive ones. We hear you say you cannot help  your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it and how  disturbing and distracting this is. By constantly working on it, you  will eventually learn to control the flow of your thoughts. Naturally,  it is not going to happen instantly by telling yourself: ‘From now on I  will have no more unwanted thoughts.’ It’s not as easy as that, the  whole process could take a long time. You may have to continue working  with it for several lifetimes before you gain the necessary poise of  spirit that can only be found by the earthly mind fully surrendering  itself to the Divine spirit of your own Christ nature.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Four

*_​ *The Creative Power Of Thought
*
​ 





​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Everything in the whole of  Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles and  that also applies to the human thinking processes. The more steadfast  and stronger an individual’s mind is, the more powerful that person’s  thoughts are and the more power is behind every one of them that goes  out into the Universe. Thoughts of this nature can also be picked up and  joined by others of the same calibre.

‘Humankind does not yet understand the intricacy of the forces of  communication in the etheric realms of God’s Creation that is created by  thoughts as well as words that are sounded anywhere and at any given  time in your world. Each one of them creates a vibration and leaves an  impression on the etheric level of life. For good and evil alike the  vibrations  of the things you release from your mind keep on travelling  and create more of the same. Good and constructive thoughts and words  are light that creates more light, which has the power of penetrating  the minds of others in the great human family on the earthly plane and  also of the members that are presently dwelling in our world.

‘The ultimate purpose of your earthly existence is to become conscious  of God’s true nature and your own. As a spark of the Divine each one of  you, without exception, carries within – for a long time hidden from  your own view – the same qualities and glories that are in God. To help  you bring them forth, endeavour to continually rise in your thoughts and  hopes, dreams and aspirations to the spheres of light. This shows them  that you are receptive to the constructive forces and creative power of  God. Let it become something natural to you to daily direct good and  kind, loving and tolerant thoughts to everybody in your world and  beyond. Basically, it’s as simple as that.

‘As a highly evolved Christ person can have a very positive influence on  their environment, at all times let good and kind, loving and  understanding thoughts, God thoughts, flow freely from your heart. The  more you do this, the more you attract to yourself the forces of good  and light from the spiritual levels of life, who are only too willing to  assist you with any kind of enterprise. And that’s how, with the  passing of time, you will be building a golden temple of the soul for  yourself, for the whole of humankind and also your world.’ 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Five
*_
_*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from  the Spirit’: ‘Every earthly human mind is an extension of the Great  Universal intelligence or God mind and is ultimately capable of creating  anything, just the same as God. Because they are part of the Great  intelligence, every spirit/soul – even the youngest and least evolved  ones – always contains a certain amount of it. However, during the early  stages of your earthly development the upper higher part of God’s  nature does not yet manifest itself. Therefore, do not be deceived when  some those around you are acting in downright stupid ways. It’s just  that their intelligence has not yet had sufficient opportunities for  developing and unfolding.

‘Yet, even at that stage of your  development your earthly mind is a powerful tools that are capable of  creating good health, wellbeing and happiness, but alas also sickness  and pain. The mind can take you into the depths of depression and back  out of it again. Good and kind, loving and understanding thoughts are  the God thoughts you have been placed on the earthly plane, so that you  may grow in wisdom and understanding of God’s true nature and your own.  Every human spirit/soul in due course develops the power of creating  goodness and light and in this way adds to the great stream of White  Light that absorbs that which still is evil and ugly in your world.

‘Hateful  and destructive thoughts are increasing the strength of the dark  forces. That’s why all of you have a great need for learning how to  control your thought processes. This is essential when it comes to  freeing yourself from the bondage of your earthly existence. Unless you  firmly take charge of your thoughts, you will never be able to gain  control or mastery over the desires and urges of your earthly nature.

‘Whenever  a sick physical body arrives in our world in dreamtime, if the owner  asks before falling asleep to be taken to the temple of healing, they  can most effectively be treated in many different ways, for example with  colours, scents and music. Alas, to this day far too many of you are  leaving their physical body behind when the Angel of Death calls for  them. The indwelling spirit/souls receives the required healing upon  their arrival in our world.

‘All suffering of your world is  caused by ignorance whose result is faulty and confused thinking. The  true cause of all sickness and disasters, natural and human-made, is  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about the purpose and  meaning of every human being’s existence. First in line is thinking that  Earth life is a one-off thing. It’s the fear that arises from not  knowing where you have come from and where one day you will be going to,  that’s what makes people ill in the first place. When someone is so  convinced that their beliefs are true, they cannot throw them off when  their time for departure from the physical plane has come. Can you see  the need for our efforts to help you find a better understanding of  these things? This will continue until the last one of you has been  brought to perfect health in this way.

‘Thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation. Bearing this in mind we, your  spirit guides and helpers, endeavour to work with the constructive power  of thought and words, we avoid all destructive thinking. And whenever  we are trying to help and give advice, we make it a rule to always be  positive and see nothing but good. We are doing this even though many on  your plane of life, who are as yet unaware of these things, are likely  to call our attitude as foolishly optimistic. Rest assured that this is  most certainly not the case. Because we are fully aware of the creative  power of thoughts and words and what kind of effects they are having, we  are not foolishly but wisely optimistic. Knowing that by thinking and  advising good, we are doing our share of manifesting good things and  conditions in your world, and that our expectations of positive outcomes  helps them to come about, that’s what we do. And this is why you will  never find us thinking and speaking in terms of pessimism, sadness or  death. And please do not allow anyone around you to stop you from  following our example.

‘Living on our side of the veil, we have  all the evidence anyone would ever care to have that life truly is  eternal, that there is no death and that life will forever keep on  unfolding and progressing in keeping with God’s great plan. Never tell  anyone who is in the departure lounge of your earthly existence that  they are going to die. If the person does not yet understand that there  really is no death, try to explain in kind and loving words as simply as  possible what you think will happen to you when you one of these days  your own departure from the earthly plane draws close. And then in your  mind’s eye visualise how the person easily and safely arrives in our  world. Observe the whole process as part of the ever changing and  unfolding eternal life. And never forget that wherever there is life  there is also hope and do not anticipate anything but the best possible  outcome in any kind of situation. Your trust and confidence may help to  disperse your patient’s doubts and fears about being placed into the  hands of the Highest, as whose channel you as a healer are working. Your  attunement to the Highest forces of life has the power of assisting and  easing the passage of those in your care from your world into ours.

‘As  far as this is possible, the patient should be encouraged to at least  begin to develop a spiritually healthy outlook on life. Right thought is  God thought and that means balanced and loving, pure and holy, kind and  friendly, tolerant and generous thinking. Whenever a steady stream of  such thoughts is flowing from an earthly mind it can bring benefits to  every aspect of those around you. Right thought comes from looking at  life through the God’s eyes and the healing it brings has the power of  sincere aspiration. When your whole being has totally and  unconditionally surrendered itself to the energies of the Universal  Christ, you are attuned to and in harmony with them. The  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind then works on its  frequencies, so the Christ rays can penetrate the cells of your physical  body and flow through you into everything you come into contact with.

‘These  Christ energies can change all things that have become dark and sick  and make them well. Every dark cell in a physical body fills with light  and heals. And as soon as the patient’s Karma allows it and the  conditions are right, God and the Healing Angels in close co-operation  with the Lords of Karma can bring about miracles. With their permission  the Christ light then deeply penetrates the cells and atoms of the  person’s physical body. Because of the utter fairness and justice of the  Universal laws and the accuracy of the Akashic Records, there is no  need for anyone to doubt the decision of the Lords. Any kind of healing  work is carried out under their supervision. That’s how thoughts indeed  have the power to perform miracles, but only when they are flowing from  pure and loving hearts of those whose whole being is tuned into the  frequencies of God and the Angels. The thoughts of these people are  God-thoughts and the power that is thus activated can change negative  things and conditions into positive ones and darkness into light.

‘The  Jesus legend is a demonstration of the life and work of a true  spiritual Master, especially in the following statements: ‘I and my  Father are one.’ and ‘The words that I speak unto you, I speak not of  myself but the Great Father/Mother of all life who dwells in me. S/He  and the Angels are doing the works.’ Aspiring healers and lightbringers  do well to recognise that these words also apply to them because on  their own they cannot heal anyone. Wise ones help their patients to  become aware that whenever someone makes contact with the Christ Spirit,  even if only for the fraction of a second, God’s power is released into  them. This is such a powerful blessing that it allows the patient to  leave behind the limitations of their earthly existence and quietly slip  away. Their spirit/soul is lifted into our realms to be recharged with  the energies of the living God.

‘Through never doubting the  blessing and healing power of God and the Angels, wise ones leave behind  being held captive by the limitations of their earthly mind’s false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. Knowing in their heart of hearts  that the healing rays, in spite of being invisible to earthly eyes, are  very real indeed eventually cleanses their whole being of all remnants  of doubts and fears.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Suffering’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Six

*_​ _*Calling With Your Thoughts
*_
_*




*_
​ The essence of a message from the White  Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘Memories of Reincarnation –  White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner planes thought is  like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer plane, when a  voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with your thoughts and  watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your soul and there  will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project light to those  around you. It is generated by the Healing Angels and if you work in  unselfish ways, we transmit it to you to those who are in need of it.  Any time you are sending loving thoughts to other souls, they will  receive it as light and respond to it in some way. Naturally, this  principle also applies to unpleasant thoughts and feelings.

‘God’s healing power illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates the  physical bodies of those who are suffering and from there radiates  outwards into their environment. However, this power should only be  tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this for no other purpose and  without any selfish motives like wishing to become known as a world  famous healer, you will in time be able to cleanse your whole being of  the poisons that have built up in your system. They were caused by the  thinking patterns you developed in the course of many lifetimes. This  process also clears your emotional or water body of the feelings that  once were based on the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of  the past. The water body houses your soul, the soft, sensitive and  highly impressionable part of women and men alike. When its outstanding  issues have been cleared up, you will be able to help, enlighten and  strengthen those around you. 

‘Know that no unselfish effort on anyone’s behalf is ever wasted. God’s  will is that you learn how to love not only all human beings but  everything else that shares your world with you. Therefore make an  effort to constantly send loving thoughts of goodwill to humankind and  your whole world. We, your guides in the spirit realm, have been called  to work – for a long time unbeknown to you earthlings – on your minds  and hearts. With the passing of the years, ever more individuals as well  as the whole your race have moved beyond the darkest stages of that  journey on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

‘By now, the Christ nature of perfect sons/daughters of God who have  integrated every aspect of their lower and higher nature is becoming  increasingly powerful in your world. God, the Angels and we communicate  with you through the living God within, the small still voice of your  inner teacher or in-tuition. It knows the way of all things and the  answers to any question you ever care to ask. Your inner guidance is the  only guru in the whole of Creation who is utterly trustworthy and can  be relied upon to tell you what is right or wrong for you at any given  moment. It works with you through the world of your feelings. That’s why  if something feels right to you, then it is for you – even though it  may not be for anyone else.

‘It is also God’s will that you should learn how to love and respect  yourself and everything that once was part of your life in the past,  present and future. It was there for a wise higher purpose. And when at  last you begin to overcome and leave behind the desires and urges of  your lower self, your Christ nature awakes from its slumber and starts  to manifest itself in your life in many beneficial ways. This kind of  growth is every human being’s birthright and ever continuing spiritual  evolution their destiny. Whatever you begin in your present lifetime, if  need be you will be able to do so in the next one. And when no further  earthly sojourns are necessary for you and you return to our world at  the end of that particular lifetime, you will be able to decide whether  you wish to work for and guide, inspire and bless humankind, the way we  are doing with this.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Intuitively’
​  
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Seven
*_
​ _*The Divine Healing Rays
*_
_*





*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It reached me  through the Lodge’s Monday Thought 17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were  developed sufficiently, you would be able to observe the distribution,  direction and infusion of the rays of God’s healing power. Although they  are invisible to earthly eyes, their energies are always available to  anyone. They are constantly at work throughout the whole of Creation and  are strengthened considerably when someone asks for healing, for  themselves as well as for others.

‘The Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter  decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such  requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the  leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who  at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them.  It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be  justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the  astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come  about. 

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike, to this day are  unable to access the Karmic records, it would be impossible for you to  use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that whenever you are sending  healing to someone in need of it, you tune the receiver/transmitter  station of your earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angelic healing  channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your thought processes to  theirs, so that with the passing of time they become ever more  compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you gradually evolve into  an ever greater force for the healing not only of individual patients,  but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White  Eagle on Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may  wonder how you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is  approaching death. We would like you to know that the power of thought  is more effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you  can help anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and  constructive thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering  into the heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. 

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that are projected  from a distance are as effective – and even more so in many cases – than  when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone is in the process  of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones remind themselves that  they are far from dying. There really is no need for excessive grieving  and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into our world, because it  is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human spirits and souls do not  die and will never do so, they merely move into a different dimension  of life.

‘As the great American poet wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws  the unwilling bolt and sets the captive free’. That’s why, when the time  for laying the physical body aside, there should be no grief. The  spirit has merely passed from your earthly vision, but it is still near  you. In love there can be no separation. The spirit of someone left  behind merges with that of the spirit who is being released. The laws of  harmony and union prevail and the two spirits and souls are joined into  one. We agree that Earth life is a hard school, but you will find it  much less so when you draw aside and dissolve the veil of consciousness  that separated our world from yours in the past, and then continue to  live consciously in the awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual  life.’ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’   

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eight
*_
_*One In Spirit And Thought
*_
_*




*_
​‘The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  message guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011  with the heading ‘One in Thought’: ‘Many in earthly life do not yet  recognise the power in which they have their being and who is at all  times trying to assist them with their spiritual development. This is  particularly true with regard to the power of thought. There is a great  deal of confusion in the thought processes on your planet and when we  witness how, as a result of this, many have to endure physical pain,  discomfort and weariness of mind, body and spirit, we would love to  provide you with some kind of magical healing balm.

‘However, for  as long as people are closed off to the spiritual dimensions and  background of their earthly existence this is extremely difficult.  That’s why we are doing all we can to help you become aware of the power  of your thinking. With this God and the Angels are laying the tool for  creating perfect health first for yourselves and then for those around  you. When you have sufficiently attuned the receiver/transmitter station  of your earthly mind to their frequencies, God’s White healing magic  can begin to flow through you to alleviate the suffering of many. All  you have to do is train your mind and direct it into healthier thinking  and behaviour patterns.

‘Far too many in your world still believe  that their thoughts are their own affair. They could not be more  mistaken, because every thought that goes forth from your world affects  not only the whole of your world, but also all others. If you are a  kind, loving and considerate person who thinks good things, you are  assisting the growth of good throughout the whole of Creation.  Naturally, the same is true for  unkind, negative and unloving thoughts.  Can you see what a great responsibility for the wellbeing of your world  and all worlds each one of you has? However much you may be tempted to  be unkind and criticise, don’t give in and radiate kind and  understanding thoughts into the situation. Once you have learnt to love  humankind with all its shortcomings and your world, you will not find  this difficult.

‘Always bear in mind that every thought creates a  vibration and a wave on the etheric levels of life. When you are  thinking about someone, your thought travels directly to them and in due  course takes form. It hovers in their vicinity and waits until the  recipient is off guard. If their mind is filled with useful and helpful  thoughts, negative and unwanted thoughts cannot penetrate it, but it  enters as soon as the mind is less occupied. Wise ones, who are aware of  these things, reject negative thoughts and transmute them into good and  positive ones. Good thoughts you are sending stimulate the recipient in  positive ways. Without being aware of it, all of you are constantly  receiving the thoughts of others, particularly on the astral and mental  planes, the realm of thought forces.

‘If you suffer physically,  make an effort not to think about your suffering! When you are in pain,  do not react with: ‘Oh, how I suffer. I do feel bad!’, because you then  attract the negative powers that are everywhere and therefore also  around you, and they increase the feeling of pain. There is much truth  in a Christian Science practice that says that good thoughts are of God.  Whenever they are spoken the Christ light wraps itself around that  person. Wise do this and through it reap wonderful blessings, not only  for themselves but also for those around them.

‘The teachings of  the knowledge, wisdom and power of the Divine white healing magic will  never change. ‘As it was in the beginning, it is now and forever will  continue to be, while any kind of world exists somewhere.’ We shall  never tire of telling you that the secret of this power is within the  reach of every human being and can only be accessed through self-mastery  and thought-control. True spiritual Masters have gained complete  control over their thinking processes. Achieving the control of our  mental and physical body is very difficult, but then it is well known  that no master ever fells from the Heavens. It frequently takes souls  until they arrive in our world, after leaving their physical bodies  behind, that they realise they are living in a world of thought.

‘Those  treading the path of the mysteries, need to take good care of their  surroundings and create harmony wherever they go. Their thinking has to  be precise, for that is the foundation on which all life is built. Every  human eventually has to learn how to safely wield the white magic with  the help of right thinking. The development of what is known in your  world as psychic gifts * is only a first stage of the opening of the  spiritual talents of the Christ power, which in the fullness of time  will come alive in even the last and slowest of human beings. In due  course this power will dominate the whole of your world and draw all of  you together into the universal siblinghood of life. Through this the  vibrations and with it the physical conditions of the Earth will change.  They are already in the process of becoming finer and more etherealised  and each one of you can contribute to this by working for the benefit  of all humankind.

‘During the early part of their earthly  education, human beings experience life as if they were spending it in a  small prison. The building blocks of this jail are the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions the small earthly self accumulated in the  course of many lifetimes, which have been carried forward into this one.  This part of human nature gets so immersed in providing the essentials  of earthly life like food, clothing and housing, that there seems to be  no time left for anything else. This is how for a long time ignorance of  their true nature and the fear of the unknown are keeping all human  spirits and souls incarcerated, but as they progress on their  predestined pathway, there eventually comes a moment of awakening. It  can be sparked by particularly tragic, traumatic and sad events, for  example when loved ones return to our world.

‘Now the time has  come for asking some searching questions like: ‘Where has my loved one  gone? Where shall I go when my time has come? What’s going to happen to  me?’ * This spiritual awakening is frequently accompanied by feelings of  a hunger and thirst that cannot be satisfied by anything earthly life  has to offer. The alarmingly increasing numbers of overweight people and  those with eating and drinking problems * in general are evidence of  the pressure for the awakening of the whole human race that is  constantly rising. But help is always at hand and sufficient  opportunities are on offer to assist humankind with waking up from its  deep sleep in materialism.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the  Air sign and each lifetime spent in one of them served the development  of the human intellectual abilities. The deeper all of together are  moving into the Age of Aquarius, the more noticeable becomes the great  outpouring of Aquarian energies from the mental planes of the highest  levels into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness, which  for quite some time has been taking place. To enable ever more of you to  reach out for the Angelic hosts, the Universal power of thought thus  stimulates humankind’s higher mind. Drawing closer to your world makes  it easier for them to pour their rays of wisdom and truth into all  hearts and souls. And when you look around you, you can observe this  revival and prompting of people’s spiritual faculties. Materialism will  not hold sway much longer in your world and this can already be seen in  the fields of literature, music and science.

‘Wise ones  appreciate that it is impossible to live in splendid isolation and that  with or without anyone’s will, their thinking constantly affects the  lives of all others, in your world and ours. To enable them to receive  and transmit the light of the living God within, they keep the power  station of their earthly minds constantly tuned into the frequencies of  the higher levels of life. Aware that on the inner level of life there  is no separation between anything and that they will always retain their  individuality, wise ones look at themselves and everybody as mere drops  in the great ocean of life where everything moves forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral as one magnificent Universal siblinghood.  This is one of the greatest secrets of the white magic. The Angels gave  your world the simplest and yet most profound teaching about it through  the Jesus legend’s words: ‘Love one another. Love the Lord thy God with  all thy heart and soul and mind, and thy neighbour as thyself.’’

And  finally the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit  guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2011 under the  heading ‘Spontaneity’: ‘Learning about scientific facts, as you they are  called in earthly life, or reading and studying spiritual or occult  truth is all very well. But until you have built into your soul body the  light atoms, the constructive God atoms and through it have found a  deep inner understanding of these things, you cannot serve life as you  would like to. It is one thing to know with your mind, but knowing and  grasping matters that come to your attention with your inner self is  another one entirely.

‘The result of this kind of understanding  is spontaneous good thinking and acting that gives forth the light of  God’s love. This is the power that can raise the vibrations of every  atom of your own being, of those around you and your whole world. The  mental body is the higher vehicle through which the Christ spirit, the  living God within, operates. This part of your being is capable of  creating a world so far removed from Mother Earth’s present state that  she will no longer be of the same substance. The development of this  part of your being depends on the habitual thought patterns of each  individual. But as more and more of you strive to develop the right ones  and through this become a Christed one in their own right, you will be  doing your share of assisting the spiritual rebirth of Mother Earth as a  purely spiritual being, the same as you will by then be.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’
•    ‘Psychic Gifts’


From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Nine

The Power Of Love And Thought
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that  life ends at the death of the physical body, but this is simply not true  because the essence of every human being is spirit and soul. Like God,  this part is eternal and immortal, and because God is spirit, its true  home are the spirit realms where there is no death and all life  constantly moves forwards and upwards on a never ending evolutionary  spiral. Whenever a loved goes from you, they are joining us in our  world. They are by no means dead and in truth they never left you  because they merely moved into another dimension where all life is one  and there is no separation between anything, and where no-one ever  leaves anybody. On that level your loved ones will always be with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is their spirit and soul,  and they are said to belong to God. That is correct, but it’s by no  means all there is to it. Because everything is of God and brought into  being by the Highest forces of life, the servers of God and the  executors of His/Her great plan of life *, every aspect of your being,  including your physical body, belongs to God. Wise ones are aware of  this and treat their body as the temple of the living God within. They  would not dream of desecrating it with anything, especially not with  evil and destructive thoughts. 

‘God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, without exception totally and  unconditionally loves each and every human being, just as much as  everything else in the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and  is constantly maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of  our all-loving, all-giving and all-forgiving Creator. Love and thought  are the two most powerful forces that exist anywhere. Just imagine the  effectiveness and power that is created when these two come together and  express themselves as kind and loving thoughts you are sending to  anyone. This is also how in quiet reflections and meditations your loved  ones can be contacted at any time. And that’s the best way of finding  out for yourself that they really are alive and well in our world, and  that nothing can destroy a bond of love that has been created between  two people, as well as people and animals.

‘Wise ones know that love and thought are the two most powerful forces  in the whole of Creation. Whilst thinking about the troublemakers of  their world, in particular those who are involved in planning and  carrying out terrorist activities, in one of their quiet moments the  thought flashes through their minds: ‘There has to be something I can do  to help these poor souls with the awakening of their higher nature. But  what? If I allow myself to think I hate them and what they are doing,  all I can hope to achieve is adding to the darkness that presently fills  their being and surrounds them.’

‘These wise ones are aware that evil and darkness cannot be overcome by  evil and that negative thoughts anyone sends into your world attracts  others with the same vibrations. They absorb each other like sponges and  it does not take long until the negativity returns to each of its  senders in the form of ever greater darkness that disturbs any  emanations of light that might be there. The only right way of assisting  any kind of troublemaker is with thoughts of forgiveness and kindness  that are born from your heart’s love and understanding for the  difficulties of humankind’s earthly lessons. Whenever such thoughts are  sent into your world, they too attract ever more of with the same  vibration on their travels through the ethers.

‘Appreciating this, wise ones think: ‘As I have no idea of how to go  about this enterprise, I’ll ask my inner guidance, who knows what I am  doing and thinking at all times.’ Focussing their attention on the world  of the troublemakers, they pray to their Highest Self: ‘May your will  be my will and your words be mine, so that everything unfolds in keeping  with your will and wishes. If it’s all right to do this, may the Angels  of healing and peace hold my hand and the right words come to me  intuitively.’

‘After having waited a moment until they sense the Highest Self’s  response, the wise ones enter into an imaginary dialogue that goes  something like this: ‘You are my younger sibling and I am calling to  help you become aware that there is a part of you that is all good. At  the moment it’s still slumbering, but I would like to help it wake up.  For you the time has come to understand that earthly life is ruled by  Universal laws and although at present you think you can do as you like,  this simply is not true. You and I, the same as everybody else, are  responsible for each one of our thoughts, words and actions.’ Be  creative and continue with whatever occurs to you intuitively. If it  feels right, that’s what it is.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good and Evil’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’​ 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Ten

*_​ _*You Are Your Own Creators
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ  Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old  block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of  you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As  co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create  something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out  of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being  aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of  their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators  of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune  into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their  attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their  tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a  thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be  absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s  and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:

 There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​ ‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Eleven
*_
_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris  October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire of drawing your attention to  the fact that thought is the most powerful creative force of all life  and of humankind’s urgent need for learning to control its thinking.  This is because each one of you possesses the same creative principle  that is in God. This knowledge lays the instrument for creating the  right kind of vibrations and for controlling the cells and atoms of  their physical body in everybody’s own hands.

‘All who are  presently taking part in the school of earthly life have been granted  the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to use this  power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every human soul  rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy, happy and  healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which everybody  gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of humankind  and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of spirit and  light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to  become a more beautiful and peaceful place, in your mind start creating  these conditions straight away. Use every spare moment to focus your  thoughts on the world in which you would like to live. You can do  nothing better to help it become a reality in earthly life. When you  refuse to allow any other ideas about this theme to enter your  consciousness, your hopes, dreams and aspirations have the power to not  only raise your own vibrations but also those of your whole world. Show  your trust in God’s great plan of life * by reminding yourself  frequently that you and your world are resting safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. This is one of the best ways of applying  the constructive forces of creative thinking to your own life.

 ‘Never  allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to feelings of  being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts are free to  go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed of light,  wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the farthest and  remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you think about a  place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are used in the  right way, they have the power to release not only yourself but the  whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs, superstitions  and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their existence.

‘Most  important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or dwell  on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much good  can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be, you  are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the darkness  of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do all you  can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate love,  compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God  has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, as well as for  humankind and each individual human being in it and your world. As soon  as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise higher  reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of life,  thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you. By  firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their  spiritual bank account are presently offered to all who are presently  taking part in earthly life. That’s why you are likely to encounter many  hurdles that get in the way of your progress. No matter how hard and  difficult a task at first may appear to be, remind yourself that hand in  hand with God and the Angels crooked corners can be made straight and  all conditions and outstanding issues, your own and those of your world,  can be resolved and healed. Then forge ahead and never give up hope  that eventually every one of your Karmic debts is going to be paid and  you will be free to move on to serving God in a different function  somewhere on the higher levels of life.

‘Keep on keeping on with  faith and trust in your heart that all will be well in the end for the  whole of your race and its world, as well as you. And that is sure to  happen in the not too distant future. You are never alone, we are doing  all we can to support each one of you to fulfil the special task for  which you were created *. Everything you truly need will always be  coming your way, without you having to ask for it, because we know what  it is better than you do at times. Please affirm:

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it.
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and
Run my life for me.

​‘We,  your friends and helpers in the world of light, your true home, will  never leave you stranded anywhere. The door to our realm is always open  to those whose loving thoughts are seeking contact with us. A warm and  loving welcome awaits them. Our task is to help as many people as  possible in your world to become aware of the power of their thoughts  and the urgent need for learning to control them. This cannot be done  without your assistance. We need you as much as you need us, so please  support us by sharing your knowledge with those around you. Do this by  whatever means is available to you, especially the Internet, one of  the most precious gifts the Aquarian Age has bestowed upon you. If you  use it for the highest good and greatest joy of all humankind, you  cannot go wrong. We are with you, all the way. God bless each and every  one of you.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’

​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought – Part Twelve
*_
​ _*Good Thoughts
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Triumph of Spirit Over Matter’ by Anna Hayward in Stella Polaris  April/May 2018: ‘God is as much part of you as you are part of God and  God’s powers and characteristics are also in you, even though at first  only in seed form. Good and kind, constructive and loving positive  thoughts have their origin in your higher nature, they are God thoughts.  Ever more people in your world are presently becoming aware of the  vital importance of thinking that way.

‘With the passing of time, the physical body then transforms itself into  a celestial body that is the dwelling place of and temple for the  living God within you, the God or Christ nature of your being. The more  you apply the power of  this thinking mode to everything you do, you are  recreating your own whole being. At the same time you are doing your  share of transforming your planet into a more pleasant, peaceful and  enjoyable place for everybody. 

‘Goodwill is the white healing magic of the Universe. Good, kind and  loving thoughts are God or Christ thoughts. When your actions and  reactions to the events of your daily life have their origin in them,  everything you do is an action that flows from the heart of the living  God within you into your world. That is the right way of living for all  aspiring healers and lightbringers because good actions are the  spontaneous reaction to good thoughts. Your thoughts decide your actions  and the vibrations of your physical body are speeded up by each one you  send into your world and that applies to every spoken as well as  written word. 

‘And when ever more of you are conducting their lives in keeping with  this knowledge, the whole of your planet will gradually become not only  more beautiful to look at but also more pleasant to live upon because  its matter, the same as your own physical body, then changes into a  finer, more delicate and ethereal substance. All matter in the whole of  Creation is in a constant process of spiritualisation through that which  inhabits it. ‘Love flows into every human being,  independent of which stage of their personal evolutionary journey  someone has reached at any given moment. Some of you perceive it as a  great wave of love that fills their whole being and makes them want to  serve the Highest Forces of life and do their share of improving the  conditions of humankind’s earthly existence in whatever way possible.  Others experience it on a different level and that’s where they are  doing their best to serve life, each in their own sweet way. 

‘For ever more of you the time has come to realise that the mere mention  of a name in thoughts and words causes a vibration that touches the  spirit/soul of the person, group and even countries you have in mind. If  you do this whilst focussing your mind on the radiance of the Christ  Star, the radiance of Its light connects you straight away with them.  Every human being eventually needs to learn how to control the rays and  vibrations of sound and light that their thoughts and words set in  motion with the help of the tuner/receiver station of their earthly  mind. 

‘The spirit realm has always communicated with your world through  metaphors and symbolisms that operate on the etheric level and there  affect life on all its levels most powerfully. The legendary Master  Jesus is the symbol of every human being’s God or Christ nature.  Whenever they watch your world struggling in the darkness of being  unaware of these things, reminds wise ones of the last words Jesus is  supposed to have said whilst breathing his last on the cross: ‘Father,  forgive them for they know not what they are doing.’ Shuddering at the  thought of what the law of cause and effect or Karma is bound to return  to the troublemakers, scare- and warmongers of your world in due course,  motivates the wise ones to send them nothing but good and kind, loving  and forgiving thoughts. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘Nailing The Lower Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Flowering Of The Rose On The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross Of Our Earthly Existence’
•    ‘The Cross Of Earthly Life’
•    ‘Nailing The Small Earthly Self To The Cross’
•    ‘The Cross We Bear’
•    ‘The Higher Purpose Of Suffering’
​ 
​​From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Eight

There’s None So Blind . . .

The Pandemic : So Far And No Further!
*_
_*




*_
​The  higher spiritual purpose of our world’s present state will have been  fulfilled when the majority of people at last become aware that their  earthly existence is by no means a one-off thing. How long will it take  until what’s left of our world’s religions grasps that it is nothing of  the kind? In truth every lifetime we spend on this plane is but a  temporary stop-over. Each one, however, is a necessary part of  humankind’s individual and collective eternal journey that will forever  continue to move us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life.

It’s good to know that ever more of us by now are  sufficiently highly evolved to participate in bringing about the  greatest healing miracle that has ever been experienced on the Earth.  Hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are destined to counteract the  professional scaremongers who, from behind the scenes, have manufactured  the present pandemic. Their hopes that it would be possible to once  more manipulate our world’s masses and, with the help of fear, relieve  them of sufficient amounts of their resources to satisfy the greed and  avarice that are the driving force of the troublemakers’ lower nature.

God  and the Angels are only allowing them to go as far as they have done,  because it was necessary for the redemption of the karmic debts of many  who are presently taking part in earthly life. The debts were  accumulated during lifetimes spent on the giving end of suffering, in  the course of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy, with their  unnatural all-male religions and dominance of the masculine over the  feminine. Read more about this by following the relevant link at the end  of this chapter.

The experiences of the latest pandemic up to  now were necessary for the completion of one great cycle of events,  whilst providing valuable learning opportunities for everybody else.  However, the patriarchal karmic debts raised their heads for the purpose  of redemption and nothing more! And that’s why God and the Angels are  now saying: ‘So far and no further! No matter how hard anyone may try,  the individual and collective progress of your race’s evolutionary  journey and that of your world will never come to a halt or move  backwards, not even by an inch. The purpose of the exercise has been  teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth through the absence of  it. This would enable to you to cherish and treasure these qualities  when the Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age returned them to your world.

‘Their  own experiences will soon teach your troublemakers that what was right  in the days of the patriarchy is no longer good and desirable now.  Irrespective of how hard they may try, as surely they will do, their  hopes and dreams of ruling your world with fear and, with its help,  mercilessly exploiting humankind’s resources to their heart’s content,  no matter how much suffering their behaviour causes, are not going to  find fulfilment. For wise higher educational reasons the religions of  the past once were allowed to get away with this kind of thing. But this  part of humankind’s development has run its course. Rejoice! You and  your world together are moving into experiencing the greater freedom of  the Aquarian age.

‘The spiritual expansion of your world’s  consciousness can only come about through the peacemaking efforts of all  who are aware of what is at stake and therefore are willing to  contribute towards making your planet into a better and more peaceful  place. Every kind and loving thought, word and action that any one of  you sends into your world adds to its positive stream of consciousness.  Through this, with the passing of time, that stream slowly but surely  becomes so powerful that it absorbs ever more of that which is evil and  negative in its dark counterpart. Thought is the most powerful force in  the whole of Creation and love is the first and main law of life. When  the two come together, their joint strength is greater than twice the  amount of each of these energies on its own. This transforms them into  such a powerful force that it’s hard to imagine in your world.

‘In  the temple of healing on the highest level of life, the Angels of  healing and peace for some time have been working exceedingly hard with  these energies to uplift and transmute all your world’s harmful  influences of into beneficial ones. For taking part in the blessing and  healing process the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind  needs to be tuned into our frequencies and your energies in harmony with  ours. For all healing work in your world we require your help as much  as you need ours. And even the smallest efforts that one of you makes is  of the greatest value and counts. Not your world alone gains from them,  but the whole of Creation.

‘Never forget that every one of your  kind and loving thoughts, words and deeds you send into the Universe  joins others with the same energies in the stream of light and that adds  to its power of attracting ever more thoughts of this nature. As a  result, when in due course your thoughts return to you – as they surely  will – they are going to be greatly enriched. Alas, this also happens to  evil and deceitful, treacherous and hateful, destructive and vengeance  seeking thoughts, words and deeds. So you can see for yourself that  there really is no point in fighting evil with evil. All that can hope  to achieve is creating more of the same and increase the power of the  dark forces that to this day are at work in your world.

‘Every  loving and forgiving thought one of you sends to the professional  scaremongers and troublemakers of our world creates more light. It adds  to the light stream’s strength that flows in their direction. With your  help, their Divine spark then absorbs ever more light. Eventually, their  Christ nature begins to stir from its slumber and its characteristics  start moving into the foreground of the troublemaker’s earthly self’s  consciousness. The love of honesty and truth are the most outstanding  features of everyone’s Christ nature. Christianity’s birth of the Christ  child is a metaphor for this process. It’s easy enough to send kind,  loving and forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers. And that’s  just one of the many ways every one of you can act as their own saviour  and redeemer, and that of your younger and less experienced siblings, as  well as your whole world.

‘For a long time, all spiritual  youngsters are unaware of their true nature and the spiritual background  of their earthly existence, its laws, obligations and responsibilities.  That’s why those in your midst have no idea what, because of the  Universal laws, will eventually be winging its way to them. In one of  their future lifetimes, when they are financially and spiritually weak,  like many of you are today, they are sure to find themselves at the  receiving end of the suffering they, in their youthful ignorance, are  now inflicting upon millions of people and your whole world. They will  then have to endure something that is similar to what they are presently  doing. Isn’t there anything you, their older and more experienced  siblings in the family of humankind, can do to prevent this kind of  thing from going round in circles and endlessly repeating itself?  Everybody can, if they so wish. How about you?

‘Every human being  in your world is your brother or sister and that includes the  scaremongers and troublemakers. Young and inexperienced as they are,  they do not yet know that life in the whole of Creation, therefore also  your world, is subject to My Universal laws. The main ones are love and  evolution, and that means evolution based on love. Anyone who trespasses  against them deserves your compassion. While these spiritually poor  ones are wallowing in material riches and greedy to possess ever more of  them, they are blind to what they are doing to themselves and what,  unless you assist them in the suggested way, is sure to happen to them  in one of their future lifetimes and that could be a long way ahead. My  justice is perfect, it does not forget anything. It’s so perfect that it  is hard to imagine when you first hear about it. Bearing this in mind,  why not forgive the trespassers? And that does not mean you are  condoning their behaviour.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Inquisition And Witch Hunts’
•    ‘The Golden Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘God’s Unerring Justice’
•    ‘Transmutation Of Karma’

​​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Forty-Nine

There’s None So Blind . . .

The Blind Leading The Blind
*_






​ Whether someone is as yet aware of it or  not, every human being is personally responsible for every one of their  thoughts, words and actions. Each leaves an indelible impression on the  etheric level and is recorded in what is known as the Akashic Records.  As mentioned before, on the spiritual level of our earthly existence  everything is for real and that’s why there is no point in faking and  pretending anything. And no-one can twist and turn the Universal laws,  if one pays enough to someone who knows how to do this on our behalf,  they way it’s possible on the earthly plane. The rule on both sides of  the veil that separates our two worlds from each other is ‘Unwissenheit  schützt vor Strafe nicht!’ Ignorance does not protect anyone against  punishment. 

However, God’s laws do not punish, they teach. Whatever we think, speak  or do at any given time, in due course returns to us. It is not meant to  be some kind of punishment but to show how it feels when we are at the  receiving end of what we, in our youthful ignorance, once so  thoughtlessly and carelessly did to those around us. It takes a long  time until our earthly self realises that its true nature and the  essence of its being is spirit/soul. Every one of us has the same  dualities within that are in God, masculine/feminine, darkness/light,  positive and negative energies. None of them is either good or evil and  one is not better than the other or in any way superior. All qualities  are equal partners who complement and complete each other. And the same  is true for the colour of our skin on the outer plane. White is not  superior of black. And the more all aspects of our earthly and higher  nature function together and in harmony with each other, the more whole  our whole world becomes. 

Every human being contains its own spark of God’s great light, if at  first only in seed form. The spark is the earthly self’s spirit/soul.  Like God it is eternal and immortal and therefore will never die. The  spirit world is humankind’s true home from which, every so often, one of  us emerges. We stay for a while in the earthly school of life and  attend its lessons. At the end of each lifetime we return to the spirit  realm. When our earthly possessions, titles and pretentiousness have  been left behind, once again we are nothing but spirit/soul. It’s that  simple! 

Clearly, our earthly existence is by no means a one-off thing, as was  believed in times gone by, when the strange beliefs of the old religions  ruled our world. It was a case of the blind leading the blind, if ever  there was one. That’s what the likes of you and me were doing in the  days when we were as blind as the troublemakers of our world are now,  blissfully unaware of what we were doing to ourselves. When we had no  idea about our existence’s spiritual background, that wise ones are in  charge of us and our world and that they are constantly observing and  guiding us. Whenever things are in danger of getting out of hand, the  way they are doing now, they step in protect us against ourselves and  the results of our spiritual ignorance. The pandemic is the price we are  paying for our misdemeanour in times long gone by, but not as  punishment – see above. 

Fortunately, since our entry into the Aquarian age, God and the Angels  have been bringing ever more spiritual wisdom and truth to those who are  capable of receiving, understanding and handling it the right way. As a  result, ever more of us by now realise that humankind’s earthly  existence is by no means a one-off affair, but an ongoing evolutionary  process that will never end. Spiritually, everything that concerns our  earthly existence is very simple. Simplicity is the greatest gift of  all. One of the finest examples of this is the Universal law of cause  and effect or Karma. It simply states: ‘Everything returns to its  source.’ 

The simple explanation of why the pandemic had to happen, in response to  something that took place a long time ago, is that the law of Karma is  returning the trespasses of the old and experienced spirit/souls in our  midst, when we were as young and foolish as our world’s present  troublemakers. In those days, we too could not resist the temptations of  our lower nature, no, not the devil. That’s why, as likely as not in  several lifetimes, we took part in manipulating and exploiting the  masses with the help of fear-inspiring teachings that were designed to  separate people from their earthly possessions to satisfy our greed for  more and more money and the material possessions it could buy then.  Nothing new under the Sun! 

Every human being is a microcosm of the macrocosm of the whole of  Creation and within it, our world. Therefore, if we have an immune  system, so has our world. Every one of God’s powers and characteristics  are also in us and fortunately the main law of life is love. Aquarius is  the sign of transmutation in which humankind’s highest hopes and dreams  are going to find fulfilment. This will come about in the natural  course of events. And because at all times we and our world are moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, it’s our  birthright to eventually leave all harmful influences behind. Hand in  hand with the Angels and God, every one of us, at least potentially,  possesses the power of transmuting all viruses into beneficial organisms  that strengthen and heal the immune system of everyone who is in need  of it and also our world. Every sentient being is an integral part of  it. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrological Correspondences Between The Planets And Our Physical Bodies’

  From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty

There’s None So Blind . . .

All Is Well With Our World And Us
*_






​O  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, may Your will and wishes  and also Your words and prayers forever be mine. Every day is a good  one because you are giving it to me. Healing miracles are constantly  happening in our world in many different places. It’s just that our  earthly eyes can usually not see them. But they are there nonetheless.  All glory and honour, praise and thanks be to You and the Angels for the  greatest healing miracle of all times that is presently taking place on  the Earth.

I love You with my whole being and whenever I am in  need of it, I ask that the healing power of Your love penetrates the  cells and atoms of my physical body so that its normal healthy  functioning restores itself quite naturally. With every step I walk,  every breath I take and with every heartbeat the sacred fire of Your  love flows through me and heals the underlying causes of all human  afflictions and our whole world. In the temple of healing in the  heartmind of God, the Angels of Healing and Peace for some time have  been working hard on transforming all harmful energies into beneficial  ones that strengthen and heal the immune system of every sentient being  and also our whole world’s. In perfect and natural ways the symptoms of  the patients’ afflictions are clearing up and they are beginning to feel  stronger and healthier than they have done for a long time. This is how  the greatest healing miracle that has ever been experienced on our  planet is being experienced. Thanks and praise be to You and the Angels  for it and also for showing increasing numbers of us intuitively how we  can contribute to it.

Our earthly personality is the cross all of  us have been carrying long enough. Please show us how, one small step  after another, we can hand it over to our own Christ nature, until with  the passing of time it has taken over completely. You and the Angels are  our inner guidance, the only trustworthy and truly reliable teacher or  guru in the whole of Creation. This is the voice of the wise one or  living God within every one of us, who communicates with us intuitively  and at any given moment shows us through the world of our feelings what  is right or wrong. On top of all that You are part of everything. That’s  why You know the way of all things and have the answer to any question  we may ever care to ask. You are the eye that never sleeps and who knows  the future as well as the past of everything in the whole of Creation,  naturally also for us and our word.

You and the Angels will  forever be guiding and protecting all of us intuitively. From my own  experiences I have learnt that we and our world will be safe forever and  that nothing can ever hurt or harm us beyond repair. Having served  their purpose, our fears and anxieties by now have become surplus to  requirement. They are waiting to be dissolved and that is what’s now  happening to ever more of us in dreamtime. When we ask for it before  dropping off to sleep, our fear energies flow through the soles of our  feet into the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun, to be uplifted  and transmuted into faith and trust in the presence of God and the  Angels and that our life and that of our world truly is a good one.

It’s  good to know that the first and main law of life is love and evolution,  meaning evolution based on love, and that hand in hand with the You and  the Angels we have always been moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, and that this will forever continue. The  knowledge of this leaves no doubts in my mind that Your great plan of  life is perfect and that this is also true for our whole world and all  human beings, on both sides of the veil of consciousness that to this  day separates our world from the spirit realm, humankind’s true home.

I  trust that You and the Angels will be navigating us through the tests  and trials that still have to come our way to pay our last karmic debt  can be paid, so that the greatest healing miracle of all times can fully  unfold and become ever more visible. As sparks of Your great light,  every one of us is Your child and all Your powers and characteristics  are also in us. Eventually, every one of us is destined to reach the  developmental point when Your love fills our whole being and flows into  everything we come into contact with in our thoughts, words and actions.  Through learning to love Your way, totally and unconditionally, without  prejudice and judgement against everybody, everybody in the end brings  forth their own Christ nature. The world around us acts like a mirror  that reflects back to us what we are, within and our outer personality.  And because we are magnetic beings, at all times we are attracting into  our orbit others whose energies are compatible with ours.

Every  one of us is a many-faceted jewel and has been gifted in some special  way that enables us to make our own unique contribution towards the  healing miracle that is now taking place in our world. Some of us have  not yet discovered these talents, even though they could have taken many  lifetimes to develop and are waiting to unfold to full flowering in  this one. Read more about it in the relevant file at the end of this  chapter. This is important because, hand in hand with You and the  Angels, every one of us has the birthright of establishing their own  small corner of Heaven on the Earth.

To enable us to do this,  sharing our gifts with as many as possible is essential. Everybody else  also has the right to find out that God and the Angels have always been  with every one of us, guiding and protecting us, whenever the need for  it arises. None of us was ever abandoned and left to struggle on their  own and this will forever continue. The state of being at one with our  Creator, and through this with the whole of Creation, was never  interrupted. It’s just that it takes our earthly selves a long time to  discover these truths.

But when at last we do, hand in hand with  God and the Angels, it becomes possible to consciously enter into the  state of Paradise whilst taking part in earthly life. The realisation of  these truths fills our whole being with a new kind of hope and faith,  trust and devotion that cannot be shaken and will never be taken away by  anything or anyone. This is because they are based on the solid  foundation of knowing and understanding the processes of life and that  all its manifestations in the whole of Creation, therefore also we and  our world, are and always have been subject to God’s Universal laws.

It  will not be long now until no-one will be required to blindly believe  things just because they are written somewhere and some people tell us  that they are true. That’s what they believed, in the days when the  blind were leading the blind. Thanks be to God and the Angels for  telling us that they are nothing of the kind. Soon no-one will have to  fumble in the darkness of strange tales that could not make sense for as  long as their higher esoteric meaning had to remain hidden behind their  surface words.

God and the Angels are waiting to intuitively  communicate with ever more of us. Even the slowest in our midst will  eventually learning, through their own experiences, that instructions  received this way are one hundred percent trustworthy and can be  followed without hesitation. That’s how all of us, hand in hand with the  Highest, will in due course be doing our share of ushering in our  world’s new golden age, when Mother Earth has evolved into a planet  where all manifestations of life co-exist harmoniously and peacefully.  The last traces of selfishness, greed and avarice will then have been  overcome and everybody is working for the highest good and greatest joy  of all.

To smooth the road leading to this destiny, may the  radiance of God’s sacred wisdom and truth increase the light of the  Divine spark in ever more human hearts, so it stirs from its slumber and  the birth of their earthly self’s Christ child or nature takes place.
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
All glory, honour and praise be to You.
You are the Source of all inspiration,
Revelations and illuminations
That exist in the whole of Creation,
Therefore also in every one
Of us and our world.

With the help and will of
You and the Angels
All things are possible,
Crooked places made straight
And all conditions healed.
Your light in us does shine and that
With every passing day more.
​All  my writings are of an intuitive nature. They are originals that cannot  be found anywhere else, unless someone copied them from my work. Feel  free to do so. But if you do, I would greatly appreciate it if you were  kind enough to mention the origin of your information and provided links  for my website and/or writings on Booksie,  where more of this nature can be found and downloaded by anyone free of  charge. The more my writings are shared, the easier the greatest  healing miracle of all times will come about and reveal itself to our  world.

Intuitively, God and the Angels are telling me that  everything is right with us and our world. This is how I know that it  really is! May the Angels in the same manner show ever more of us how we  can contribute to the transmutation of all harmful influences into  beneficial ones. God bless and keep us and our world safe, forever and  ever. Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
_*




*_
​You have seen this before. I am sharing it once more because I feel it is of such importance for our world's present state that we do well to remind ourselves from time to time of this message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. It consists of the essence of three items from ‘There shall be Light!’  Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life  that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the  outer level of life for love but within and become more loving yourself.  You are a dynamic being who can only attract that which you are  yourself. The world around you is a mirror of what is happening within.  So, whenever you want to change something in your world, first take a  deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self. Each one of  you has to do this for themselves because you can only recognise  yourself by your reflection.

‘Never forget that each one of you  has the best as well as the worst within. When you observe the ugly and  painful things that are happening in your world, feelings of compassion  and humility with all involved arise in you and you feel the need to  pray for a purification of your own soul and that of your world to take  all of you closer to God. The desire for loving and forgiving rather  than hurting, criticising and resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever  think: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to  simply keep on trying day by day. Every time you look into the mirror  honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the  law of love, God’s law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​‘The  whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive  counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the  passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself  and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and  omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it  hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power.  Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from  there.

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your  world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life.  All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your  Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has  to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal  intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when  creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour,  be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal  relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well  as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start  with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your  way up to beauty and perfection.

‘Everything that to this day  leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower  earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and  destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s  mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and  collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes  everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something  good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts,  words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent  into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole  being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the  karmic debts that were incurred earlier.

‘By the time you have  recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of  suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your  heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in  distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their  talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they are doing.  Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those  who are suffering the way you once did. With this the healer’s pathway  is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most  beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering,  struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These  people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life  that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern.  Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’

‘With  the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ  Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower  earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world.

‘Those who view evil  from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties  recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this  day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked  this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well.  That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must  travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life  by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards  absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and  truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these  days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and  who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life._*Good Or White Magic
*_
​‘Good  or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the  Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from  their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love  those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them.  Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of  all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over  the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with  the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless  service.

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves,  wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon  others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no  thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to  bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness.  They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless  giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’


From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Of Good And Evil
*
​ _*




*_
​ One of the elders of the city said:  ‘Speak to us of good and evil.’
And he – the prophet – replied: 
‘Of the good in you I can speak, but not of the evil.
For what is evil but the good within you
That is tortured by its own hunger and thirst
For the learning that will help you,
In the fullness of time, 
To return into the conscious awareness
Of your true nature? 
Because the good in you is hungry and 
And your soul longs to return to its real home,
It sometimes seeks for food in dark caves
And may drink of dead waters, too.

You are good when you are at one with your Highest Self,
But when you are no longer consciously aware of it, 
You are not evil. You are but a divided house,
Which does not have to be a den of thieves. 
It is merely that the two parts of you, 
Your Highest Self and its earthly counterpart, 
Are still travelling in opposite directions.
This state of being can be likened
To a ship without rudder that 
Is capable of wandering aimlessly among perilous isles.
Yet, somehow it does not sink to the bottom.
When you have studied evil sufficiently,
With the help and the will of God and the Angels,
The two parts of you will come together again 
And brought into harmony, 
So that in future they work for you, 
Instead of against.

Fear not, if some of the souls in your world 
Still seem to be guided away from their Highest Self 
And ever deeper into the morass of physicality.
Trust that for them too, the turning point will come,
As it has done for you and all other wise ones in your world. 
Humankind’s evolution is a circle 
That first moves you away from God, 
That which is all good.
The farther you descend into matter, 
The more you move downwards.​ When you have reached a certain phase in your development,
You begin to move upwards and are then on your way 
Into re-discovering your true nature,
That you are part of God and that God is part of you, 
And that because of this
The core of your being has always remained good, 
Through and through, all-loving and all-knowing, 
Like your God Self
With whom you are now consciously 
Being reunited and at one again.​ For as long as your soul lessons require that 
You move downwards, you are not evil.
Even thought your earthly self may still 
Be learning to differentiate between good and evil, 
Your innermost essence of your being 
Remains good and of God.
You are good when you are spiritually awake 
And that in thought, word and deed.
Yet, those who have not yet reached this point
Are not evil.
And if your tongue still staggers without purpose,
Know that stumbling speech also serves a wise higher purpose,
That of strengthening weak tongues.

You are good when you strive to give of yourself.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still seeking gain for yourself.
Those who are doing this are learning the lesson
Of being a root that clings to Mother Earth and sucks at her breast.
Like a tree your soul’s needs
Vary according to the evolutionary phase you have reached.
That is why the fruit of a tree
Cannot say to its roots: ‘Be like me,
Ripe and full and ever giving of my abundance.
For the fruit giving is as good a need 
As the receiving is to the root.

You are good when you walk towards your goal 
Firmly and with bold steps.
Yet, you are not evil whilst you are still approaching it with a limp. 
But even those who limp are not going backwards,
For all life is evolution, moving ever forwards and upwards.
Let those who are strong and swift,
Make sure they do not pretend to limp too,
Out of misunderstood kindness for the lame.

You are good in countless ways,
And you are not evil when you are not good, 
You are neither loitering nor sluggard,
You are merely still in the process 
Of learning to discern between good and evil.
Have compassion too for those 
Who already are moving with the speed of stags,
And believe that they can teach their swiftness to those
Who thus far only capable of moving like turtles.
Wise ones know that in God’s great plan, 
The turtle has as much its place as the stag.

Your goodness lies in your longing for being at one 
With your Highest Self.
This longing is in all of you.
In some, it already is like a torrent that rushes to the sea, 
With all its might, 
It carries with it the secrets of the hillsides 
And the songs of the forests.
The longing of others is still like a shallow stream
That lingers in angles and bends and loses itself.
Yet, it too finally reaches its destination.

Each does come to the end of their journey, 
In their own sweet time.
That is why there is no need for those in whom
The longing is already very strong
To say to those in whom it is still weak: 
‘Why are you slow and halting?’
This is why wise ones who are truly good 
Would never dream of asking the one who is naked: 
‘Where is your garment?’
Or another one who is homeless: 
‘What has befallen your home?’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​​From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids
*_
_*




*_
​All life is energy and different types of it are ceaselessly at work throughout the whole of Creation. Astrology is a wonderful tool for familiarising ourselves with these energies. To me, the Divine science is a gift to humankind from the Universal intelligence. How else could it provide us with so much knowledge? Alas, like all things on our plane of life, astrology can be used with equal ease for good and evil purposes. Irresponsibly scaring people half to death with dire prognostications about the next end of the world, for example the way it had been forecast for the year 2012, is evil. The necessary balance is created by those who reassure the public and help  them find a better understanding of themselves and the spiritual background of life, bringing them closer to the higher realities of life and the great wisdom of the One, who so lovingly designed and created it all for us. The choice of how we wish to employ anything that comes before us is always ours. 

Everything in our world has been provided by the Highest forces of life so that we should learn something from it and in the great plan of life nothing is ever wasted and even this serves a wise and higher purpose. We are here to find out about the wise use of the energies the Universe places at our disposal at any given time and astrology can assist us gain insights into their nature. This applies to the energies of our Divine parents, God and Goddess, as much as to – as their offspring – our own, as well as of others, our world and ultimately the planets and the Universe. Knowledge is a type of energy. All energy in itself is neutral – it is neither good nor evil. The evil we are still witnessing in our world is but a manifestation of energies that have been and still are used and expressed in negative and destructive ways. 

The most essential part of our earthly education is to become increasingly aware of who we truly are. And to enable us to make wise decisions regarding the use of our energies, we first have to get to know their flow in our lives at any given time and their potential use against the backdrop of either good or bad intentions. At the onset of any new enterprise, it is essential to assess carefully what the outcome of our actions is likely to be, if we decide one way or another. 

In the final analysis, everything on the Earth plane can be used to create something either good or evil. Whether any of our endeavours turns into something good or bad is decided by the intentions behind our actions and our motivating thinking patterns, as well as the way we think about that which the Universe entrusts into our care and its use. Our motivation and intentions behind  any decision making are invariably the most significant factors. This is the case wherever people intimidate and threaten other members of the human family of races and nations to overpower them in some way. Whole industries like manufacturers and users of weapons of mass destructions are involved in this and, in events like the swine flu, certain parts of the pharmaceutical industry and the mass media, too. In the same way, religious organisations are guilty of contributing to the spreading of evil in our world and whole countries influenced by their teachings and the individuals who are holding fast to them. 

Albert Einstein, the German born theoretical physicist, 1879-1955, had the struggle of our world between good and evil in mind when he wrote: ‘Concern for man himself must always constitute the chief objective of all technological effort – concern for the big, unsolved problems of how to organise human work and the distribution of commodities in such a manner as to assure that the results of our scientific thinking may be a blessing to mankind, and not a curse.’ We are creative beings, co-creators with God and within reason we are allowed to create whatever our heart desires. Ah, yes! But having got it, what do we do with it? This is the testing ground that reveals to those in charge of us at any given moment our present degree of spiritual awareness and maturity, and whether we have learnt anything from past experiences. 

Our thoughts and intentions alone behind any of our actions decide their outcome, whether that which we create in the spiritual sense is going to belong to the realms of good or of evil. Both exist in our world because our Creator – with infinite wisdom and love – guides us through both experiences, so that from each one of them we can all learn to differentiate between them. Creating peace on Earth must have been the biggest issue facing humankind for a very long time. If that is what you and I wish too, we have to start with ourselves, act responsibly and take charge of every one of our thoughts, words and actions.

When coming face to face with evil wise ones bear in mind that the word itself when read backwards means ‘live’. Evil is created each time one of us, as co-creator with God, uses the creative energies of the Universal Life Force in a manner that is negative, destructive and harmful to someone or something in order to achieve personal gains of one kind or another for the satisfying of that person’s or organisation’s lust for spiritual/religious/material dominion over others. This applies as much to individuals as to whole organisations and even countries in their pursuit of power over others. Evil comes into being each time someone gives in to the promptings of the drives and urges of their lower earthly self. No, not the devil, that symbol has merely been used as a metaphor to explain to us this part of humankind’s nature. 

Good is the polar opposition to evil. Good is everything that is wholesome, constructive and of benefit to others instead of seeking to gratify the small earthly self’s desires. Good honours, respects and furthers that which is good, right and beautiful in human nature and our world. 

The test for those on the Earth plane always lies in how we react to any kind of evil, and how we put the evil force into some kind of a perspective that human minds can grasp. Whenever something evil happens in our world, we have the choice of either ignoring and turning away from it or of facing it and somehow dealing with it in as constructive a manner as possible. We are free to either join the evil or to turn to our Highest Self, the living God within, to show us ways of opposing all evil that is still in our world. With the help and the will of God and the Angels it becomes possible to destroy it and transmute its negative and destructive energies into blessing and healing ones for all life.

It is our reaction to evil that determines in which direction any evil action turns. One way or another our responses to all kinds of evil bring us spiritual growth and evolution through a renewed understanding. That is the very reason why evil has been necessary in our world. It was always meant to teach us to differentiate between good and evil, so that through this our perception of the purpose and meaning of our existence as a whole should expand. 

The way we react to evil reveals to the wise ones in charge of us and our world who fully trusts that our Creator, Father/Mother of all life, is omnipresent, omniscient and omnipotent and holds the reins of our world and all others safely in His/Her wise and loving hands. Whenever something evil happens, our behaviour shows our unseen helpers whether we appreciate that no matter how low any soul may ever fall on the Earth plane, their indwelling spirit of God remains alive in them because it is eternal, immortal and cannot die. 

And so the Angels and Masters watch with interest to establish how many of us truly accept that on the inner level of life we are all one and that therefore what is done to one is done to everybody, for good and evil alike. These invisible hosts are constantly assessing how many of us are aware that we all belong together, that in truth we are one big family which in turn is an integral part of God’s great family of all life. Head knowledge alone of these concepts is useless. Only when human hearts and souls also have grasped their  meaning, do they feel the need to act accordingly, with compassion and love. To those on the higher levels of life the way we act and react in any given situation is the clearest indicator of the evolutionary level any human soul has reached at any given time.

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'
*
_*Of Good And Evil
*_






​Created in My image, the core of your being is all good. No matter what your earthly self will ever be doing, your inherent goodness is unchangeable and will always remain good. Yet, each one of you must experience evil, to enable you to recognise the goodness inside you and also in others. This is only possible through encounters with evil, doing evil and having it done to you. Evolution is the law of life and that means learning; each must do so through their own experiences. Life constantly moves forwards and upwards; when you are looking back you are wasting precious time. To recognise any quality in yourself and those around you, you must get to know the other side of every coin, its polar opposite. 

The only way the human soul can come to appreciate the meaning of good and evil is through its very own first hand experiences. By taking part in both it begins to differentiate between the two polar opposites. In future, whenever someone commits an evil deed, against you or someone else, remember that the spirit inside the offender is still good. Never forget that such people are merely working on integrating a very important lesson, in the same way as you are presently occupied with another one, namely practising tolerance and understanding towards all people. No matter what Karmic tasks may still be waiting for you on the earthly plane, may the knowledge you are finding here help you find in your heart love and forgiveness for every soul. May the mastering of this lesson lead each one of you onto ever higher levels of learning.

To know the value of peace each must know war. To know healing you must know what it is like to be sick and wounded. To know comfort you must taste the bitterness of tears. To tell truth from lie you must experience both. To know rebirth you must die. And to re-discover that in truth you are an eternal being of light, whose inner core nothing can destroy or harm, you must die a great many times. And finally to know what homecoming is you must go out into the world and completely get lost in it. This teaches you the true value of home. In the fullness of time, you will be able to recognise that what you now consider to be your home is but a temporary and therefore false one. You must first get to know the sense of insecurity that accompanies this kind of home; otherwise you would be unable to recognise your true home when you rediscover it. This also ensures that once having found it, you will take extra good care never to lose it again.

 Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. And the wisdom you are gaining through all your experiences is constantly adding to My light as well as yours. That is why I say to each one of you: do not begrudge whatever comes your way. I am your inner teacher who, from deep within your own being, is constantly giving you feedback and granting you insights into your life situations. Any understanding you are finding this way is meant to help you cope better, not only during this lifetime but also all coming ones. The more light you acquire, the more your inner strength increases and a deep inner awareness grows in you that there really is such a thing as Divine love that guides and protects you. 

As time goes by, you will all know intuitively that whenever you reach out for Me, I will come to your help and show you how to go forward, without fear and with love in your heart for the life that has been given to you and for Me, the One who created it. This is the only way any human soul can learn to feel safe and to trust that the goodness of the life is constantly attending to every one of your true needs. Each has to find out for themselves that no matter what happens, I will never leave or forsake any one of you. My dear children of the Earth, this kind of trust is hard to come by, but it is worth struggling for because it is the single most precious gift I can bestow upon anyone.

Light is the giver of life, without it there is no life. Light also means truth, My life and My truth, which in the fullness of time needs to become yours. I have created you in My image and I have given you life. My light is with you at all times. It brought you into this lifetime and for as long as you are true to your real higher nature and trust Me and My guidance from within, I will take you ever onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Through the legend of the Master Jesus I told you: ‘I am the light of the world.’ I am the light that shows every soul its own way back home into My kingdom. 

My everlasting arms are constantly around all life on all its levels to guide, support and protect it. My infinite love enfolds everything that is in all worlds. I am omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent. As there is no place where I am not, no human heart and soul ever needs to be without Me. And because I am part of you and with you always, I suffer with you in the depths of depravity and the deprivations of Hell on the Earth plane, and I rejoice with you when you are reaching for the highest heights. To paraphrase one of the poets of your world: ‘Every hair is numbered and every grain of sand. Not a sparrow falls from the sky without My grief and mercy.’
​​From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Price Of Spiritual Wisdom
*_
_*




*_
​My life has taught me what a priceless jewel spiritual wisdom is. Because it is given freely to any one of us, in my view it belongs to everybody and is there to be shared and enjoyed by all. That is why I give all my work away and why everything that has up to now been published on my website can without restrictions be downloaded free of charge. I believe that all knowledge belongs to everybody and should not only be within the reach of those who can afford to buy the latest publications. 

Fortunately, many countries these days have Internet Cafés and public libraries where computers can also be used free of charge. So, even those who cannot afford a computer and an internet connection of their own at home can – if they so wish – download any part of my work from my website. What do I get in return for my efforts? My greatest reward comes each time some of my work helps someone to find a renewed faith and trust in the Universe and as a result, that person walks their pathway through life with more confidence.

As discussed in the chapter ‘The Ancient Wisdom’, Divine truths have always existed; they are eternal and unchangeable. God is the source of all spiritual knowledge and ever since the human race first emerged on this planet, it has come to us through various teachers. Over the ages, they came from the highest levels of life to walk among us and show us how to live our earthly life more meaningfully. Depending on the level our individual and collective spiritual evolution had reached at any given time, the teachings of the Ancient Wisdom were presented to us in ever different ways. Every one of the religions and belief systems our world has ever known was but a variation on the main theme of this Great Wisdom. Judaism, Christianity and Islam are three of Its most recent interpretations.

Through finding new interpretations of some of their symbolisms, my writings, for those who are ready to receive them, aim to bring a renewal of hope, faith and trust in this life. Seeking neither fame nor fortune, all my work is done for charity. If, with the help and the will of God, any of it one of these days is published in book form, all proceeds will go to the charity ‘Médecins Sans Frontières’ or MSF. It is an independent humanitarian organisation that is committed to providing medical aid where it is most needed, regardless of race, religion, politics or gender and also to raising awareness of the plight of the people they help. They work round the world for the poorest of the poor, especially in war stricken areas. 

Closer to home, my favourite charity is the Salvation Army. Apart from their work with the homeless, they are also making a wonderful contribution in times of war. A friend told me that her father had fought as a soldier in the Second World War. He said that the best cup of tea he had ever had was the one that was given to him by Salvation Army volunteers, before his battalion had to move into battle. The father said that he had never heard any of the soldiers – or anyone else – say a bad word about the Sally Bobs. My friend was also told by an ex-RAF soldier, now back home in Britain, that they are doing the same work in the Iraq crisis.

Now, I am aware that there are some people ‘out there’ who seem to have difficulties understanding my motivations for giving all my work away. Such reactions are nothing to get upset about. They are merely human. Another aspect is that it has ever been the way of spiritual establishments to try to discredit and suppress any new wisdom and knowledge that reaches humankind. Unless such organisations are wise enough to adjust themselves and go with the flow, they will become irrelevant. Even now, the way some people react to new spiritual insights is reminiscent of the religious establishment that according to the legend of his life surrounded the Master Jesus when the mass of people was shouting: ‘Crucify him!’ Does it never occur to souls, who to this day behave in this manner, that executing the messenger cannot get rid of the truth of his teachings? 

As the example of the early Christians shows, through the very resistance they encountered, their resolve hardened, their support grew stronger and they gathered ever more followers. Could there be any better evidence of how, in the long run, nothing can suppress the emergence of God’s eternal truths. Depending on the evolutionary level of our race, it has been presented in various ways, at different times and through many sources. But this too has run its course and now ever more of the Great Wisdom is revealing itself directly and through different sources to us. The consciousness of our race has always been evolving, as has everything else in the whole of Creation. 

Nothing can hold up progress. No matter how hard some may try to keep us in the past, we are constantly moving forward and are gradually finding ever greater understanding. No-one can deny us the gift that is known as the Ancient Wisdom; it has always come to our world from our Divine Father/Mother. And if here and there you come across souls who cannot yet grasp and accept the fresh insights you are finding, refuse to be discouraged. Be aware that they too will come to understand, but in their own sweet time, as we all do eventually – it cannot happen any other way.

Take comfort from knowing that sooner or later the time will also come for them to be drawn to the Father. Should this not happen during this lifetime, it is sure to do so in another. The Universe is endlessly patient; it is we who want everything to happen now. Just bear in mind that we have all eternity to learn and that it is true in every aspect of our life that everything comes to them who wait. If you have any missionary zeal, contain it. There is no point in wasting your time and energy trying to convert the unready. It is undoubtedly more constructive to pray for souls, who are still stuck in the dungeon of their own darkness, that they be lifted into the light of the Highest Star. Leave them to it, move on and concentrate on doing what your inner guidance tells you is right for you, in any given moment.

My feeling is that one seed carefully planted in good and fertile soil is sure to yield in the fullness of time more than any amount of broadcasting, missionary work, standing on soap-boxes or going from door to door could ever do. That kind of thing is likely to be aimed predominantly at those who cannot yet understand what we have to give. The only thing it can do in that case is drawing ridicule and suffering to ourselves. But, there are no prizes for martyrdom. And most important of all, we are not to cast spiritual pearls – well no, not before swine – but to the unready, because they would fail to grasp our message. It might even frighten people and bring out the worst in them. All too easily they could turn aggressive and maybe even attack what they perceive of getting in their way. On all levels we would thus achieve the opposite of what we set out to do.
From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Knowledge Is Power
*_
_*




*_
​Because spiritually we are all one and everybody has their allocated place in the great web of life, we are here together to grow and evolve, and so that we can help each other to constantly find a new understanding of the spiritual concepts that come our way. Through the learning from everybody’s own personal experiences, and from those of our world, the knowledge we have been gathering has constantly expanded our individual and collective consciousness. To my mind, the finest thing the Universe can bestow upon any one of us is the gift of an open mind. 

Barbara Kingsolver writes in her ‘The Poisonwood Bible’: ‘Every life is different, because you passed this way and touched history.’ Forget about begrudging any of your experiences, be thankful for them instead. Hasn’t each one of them added to the great prosperity of the wealth of wisdom of the whole of Creation? And the final aim of our sojourns on the Earth plane is that we should become empowered to act as channels, through which the Divine blessing and healing power of the Highest can flow into everything that is in our world and all worlds. 

It has been said that knowledge is power. Indeed this is true, though it depends on what power means to you. When God said: ‘Let there be light!’ the Great wisdom was saying to humankind: ‘Go out into the world, live your lives and gather knowledge, each through their own experiences. For knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness to the human soul.’ When we recognise that becoming a healer in our own right is the true reason for being in this life and we accept the responsibility of sharing our ever increasing spiritual knowledge with others, we take possession of our personal power and can then make a conscious decision that we wish to act as light bringers and seed carriers for all humankind. 

Through the illumination we are finding the power is put into everybody’s own hands to do their share of overcoming the darkness of ignorance that still keeps large parts of our world in a kind of deathly shroud. Each one of us in their own right has the power to overcome all cruelty and violence in our world. And like any journey of a thousand miles, this one begins with one vital step – as the Chinese proverb says – and that a conscious decision of how, from this very moment onwards, we shall react and behave, in any given situation. Try it for yourself and see how truly empowering that is! Making wise decisions and choices are the power tools the Universe is now placing into everyone’s own hands to work with, until every last shred of the darkness that still is in our world has been overcome.

The most vital step for every soul on its journey of healing and home-coming, which is this lifetime, is the re-awakening to the knowledge of our true nature. Everything else falls into place from there. For how can anyone go home, without knowing where that is? The finding of such knowledge in itself and the realisation that our world is but a cultural illusion gets the healing process going. Knowing and accepting that everything that ever happened in our world, to us personally and as a race, did so for specific and wise evolutionary purposes, in itself brings a measure of inner peace. And that is but one of the first steps towards the major change of consciousness, the quantum leap of faith and trust, we and our world have for aeons been waiting for.

It needs bearing in mind though that none of us in this existence can ever have any true power; that belongs to God alone. The only power worth striving for to my mind is getting to know our true Self and our true nature, because this empowers us to rise above the drives and urges of our small earthly self. Instead of giving in to them and acting them out, as we are likely to have done many times in the past, we need to seek the advice of our inner teacher, our Highest or God Self, to show us ways of overcoming them. Only when that has been achieved and the channel of the small earthly self has been cleansed so much that it has freed itself from all its fears and anxieties, can the true power of the Highest work through us in an unhindered flow.


From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Stemming The Tide
*_
_*




*_
​As you go through your life, you are sure to encounter some who would like to stem the tide of new understanding that is now flowing into the consciousness of our world. When you do, forgive them and think of fate of the Polish astronomer and mathematician Nicolaus Copernicus, 1473-1543, who established that our planet is not the centre of the Universe, and that it revolves round the Sun and not the other way round. Reflecting on how much the understanding of ourselves and our world has grown by now is clear evidence that it was as true in Copernicus’ time as it is now, that in the long run, no-one can suppress the truth. 

Yet, to this day, there are many who try to do just that, in the hope that they may thus be able to hold back the spiritual development of us and our world. Knowing that it has ever been so, do not let anyone or anything disturb your peace of mind and remind yourself how Copernicus’ announcement once shook the foundations of all Christian beliefs. The Church of Rome, still all powerful at that time, did its best to undermine his credibility. However, even with the help of its ruthless and cruel tool, the Inquisition, it did not succeed. It could not because his discovery was meant to come to our world through him and at that time.

Goethe, 1749-1832, wrote: ‘Of all discoveries and opinions, none may have exerted a greater effect on the human spirit than the doctrine of Copernicus. The world had scarcely become known as round and complete in itself, when it was asked to waive the tremendous privilege of being the centre of the Universe. Never, perhaps, was a greater demand made on humankind – for by this admission so many things vanished in mist and smoke! What became of our Eden, our world of innocence, piety and poetry; the testimony of the senses; the conviction of a poetic/religious faith? No wonder his contemporaries did not wish to let all this go and offered every possible resistance to a doctrine which in its converts authorised and demanded a freedom of view and greatness of thought so far unknown, indeed not even dreamed of.’ 

Just imagine! Something many times more magnificent is now taking place. And you and I are here to help bring it about. Count your blessings if you are among the wise ones, who can recognise that there is no conflict between the old and the new; that in fact, there is now a coming together and a reconciliation of all the beliefs, religions and philosophies our world has ever known. Through the new understanding that is ever more strongly flowing into us and our world this is quite naturally happening. 

Yet, when it comes to sharing the knowledge you find, you are likely to hit some obstacles in the shape of those who rigidly insist on clinging to beliefs that have long become outdated. Their eagerness to defend their viewpoint, may blind them towards the spiritual developments that are now taking place in us and our world. Respect their views – even if they fail to do the same for yours. Take comfort from knowing that they too will understand when their time for doing so has come and the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, will then draw them ever more into Its loving heart. Even if this takes until another lifetime, or maybe several, we all get there in the end. 

The way I see it is that none of us has come into this lifetime to destroy any of the ladders our siblings in the human family are still climbing on, but gently and lovingly widening someone’s horizons never harmed anyone. You can tell by their reaction whether people are ready for what you have to give. If so, the Highest may have chosen you to be the instrument and channel for working through. Do not persevere with those who reject your beliefs, but accept that their time for grasping what you have to say has not yet come. Leave them to it, move on and let the Christ Spirit within you, your God or Highest Self, be your shepherd to guide you to greener pastures, where other sheep – like-minded people – are willing to graze peacefully, together with you. 

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Positive Thinking’

From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Humankind’s Ascent From Darkness

Part One
*_





​
Ever  more of you by now are aware that the Divine Trinity has always  consisted of the Great Father/Mother and Me, the spirit of the Universal  Christ. My light is the Light of all lights, the Star of all stars, the  Sun of all suns, and the Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above  your world. For quite some time we, the Divine Trinity, have been  communicating direct with you and your world. With the help of My light,  everything that exists in the whole of Creation was brought about by us  in peaceful and harmonious co-operation. The three aspects of the  Divine cannot be separated from each other because they are one and  function as one. As My light is most easily distinguished from  humankind’s earthly perspective, I am speaking as their voice.

The  expression that I am their only born Son/Daughter is not really  correct, because the Divine aspect that earthly eyes can see are  manifestations of the Great Mother. They were created through Her, from  My light, by the Father. He is the spirit behind and within everything,  who will always be hidden from your view. You can know about His  presence, even though you cannot see Him, but you can understand the  importance of His role in the creative process. And that’s the  difference understanding makes. Spiritually, knowledge and understanding  it is light and the lack of it is darkness. As Albert Einstein,  1879-1955, one of your world’s most eminent scientists, once said: Any  fool can know. Understanding is another matter.’

Today I would  like to tell you that the first human appearance on the earthly plane  was by no means a fall from grace. It has been a descent into matter,  but it came about in a different manner from what the religions of your  world are telling you about this event. Humankind’s existence, the same  as everything else in the whole of Creation, has been and forever will  consist of an ascent on the evolutionary spiral of life. It is a journey  that has always started with taking every new human spirit/soul from  experiencing its crude and unevolved earthly personality, as an almost  purely earthly being in a material world. Lifetime after lifetime each  spirit/soul constantly moves forwards and upwards until, at the end of  its earthly education, it has evolved into a Christed one in its own  right. Its studies continue with exploring and being part of ever higher  levels of life.

In the beginning the Great Father had an idea of  God-like creatures, who one day – many millions of years ahead, in  earthly time – would be walking the Earth as its guardians and keepers.  When the right time for it had come, there would be a group of people  who were sufficiently evolved who, hand in hand with the Angels and Me,  would then be transforming their planet into one of healing and peace.  These energies will be radiating into the whole of Creation and flow to  wherever they are required. A special need for it exists on young  planets and their equally inexperienced human inhabitants, who are still  walking in the darkness of being unaware of the higher purpose of their  existence. The light of the healing energies will not only increase the  strength of their Divine spark and assist the awakening of everybody’s  own Christ nature, the general spiritual progress of that planet and all  its inhabitants, not merely human ones, will also benefit.

But  let’s return to the beginning. To make all of this possible, one of my  sparks was planted in the heart of an animal species whose evolutionary  journey had carefully prepared it for this very special task. From the  moment the first one of the creatures containing the spark had appeared,  it – and all those who followed – was naturally included in constantly  being drawn, by My light, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral, the same as the rest of the whole of Creation and everything  that exists within it. That’s how all manifestations of life come ever  closer to Me and into My loving embrace.

Every lifetime the newly  born spirit/soul spark spends on the earthly plane increases its own  light and also that of the Earth, and that in two ways. Gradually, each  spark literally absorbs more of My light and grows in strength. At the  same time, through its own experiences, its lower earthly counterpart  grows in wisdom and understanding of its own nature and its environment.  That’s how, lifetime after lifetime, My light has always been drawing  all manifestations of life and your whole world towards Me. As, with the  passing of time, each spark’s light increases the Great Father’s idea  of God-like human beings becomes ever more visible. And that’s how all  crude initial manifestations of life gradually evolve into something  beautiful, perfect and therefore holy. You have reached spiritual  perfection when all powers and qualities of your lower and higher nature  have been experienced, accept and integrated and your whole being is  under the control of your higher God or Christ nature.

Through  each one of you, I experience Myself and find a better understanding of  Myself, the same as you are doing. Every shred of knowledge one of you  gathers increases the amount of wisdom that exists not only in you and  your world, but also in the whole of Creation. In the long course of  each individual evolutionary journey, every one of you slowly but surely  ascends from the darkness of an almost purely earthly existence and  your spirit/soul is but a tiny spark of My light. As, in the course of  many lifetimes your spark literally accumulates ever more light, its  strength increases. And as you grow in wisdom and understanding of  yourself and your world, light also comes to you in the form of  enlightenment, i.e. knowledge about My true nature, yours and the  special relationship every human being has always had and forever will  have with Me.

For long enough humankind has been stumbling  through the darkness of not knowing these things. Rejoice because ever  more of you have definitely reached the end of the dark and lightless  chapters of humankind’s evolutionary pathway. The light you and your  world for some time have been receiving from the Angels and Me is slowly  but surely dissolving the remaining darkness of your world. And that  will continue until every bit of it has gone.

Without the way there is no going.
Without the truth there is no knowing.
Without the light there is no living.

Thomas à Kempis
1380 – 1471
​Without  light there is no life and life cannot exist without light. At the  beginning of the creative process, all matter is very tightly compressed  light. But even then every cell and atom of your physical bodies  consisted of My light. Without Me and My light there would be no atoms  or cells; there would be no you, no material world, no anything. And, as  touched upon earlier, life in the whole of Creation is constantly  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. There is no  standing still or going backwards, not even for the briefest of moments.  And every one of you and also your whole world eventually reaches the  developmental point when increasing numbers of you become aware of their  true nature and that God is a great deal more than the old religions  were allowed by the Angels and Me to tell you.

The Divine Trinity  is the life force that has brought everything in the whole of Creation  into being. It is part of everything that exists and maintains it. It  takes a long time until human beings become aware that God is life  itself and that all life is God. You are in Me and I am in you. You  yourselves are God and each one of you is a young God in the making.  Each one of you is responsible for themselves. With every one of your  thoughts, words and actions you are constantly in the process of  creating something. You are also responsible for the present state of  your world, because in That’s why you are expected to do whatever you  can to put things right. No-one is alone in this mammoth enterprise. The  Angels and I are waiting for the call of anyone who is sufficiently  evolved to be able to take part in it. All you have to do is ask for our  help, so we can show you intuitively what kind of contribution you can  make.

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Humankind’s Ascent From Darkness - Part Two

Everybody Their Own Lord And Master
*_
_*




*_
​If  you want your planet ever to become a place where honesty and truth are  the supreme rulers and where people live and work together peacefully  and harmoniously, each one of you first has to sweep in front of their  own door and do what you can do bring this state about. There is no  other way and no-one can do this work for you. The choice whether you  take part in this enterprise or not is yours. As a starting point, you  need to know that God is in everything and everything is part of God.  All powers and qualities that are in God are also in every one of you,  the highest as well as the lowest. The aspect of the Divine you are on  the Earth to bring forth, from the depth of your own being, is your  contribution to bringing about only that which is good and peaceful,  beautiful and right.

The earthly school of life’s curriculum is  designed to assist every one of you with taking charge of aspects of  your nature. That which to you appears to be dark, ugly and evil in you  and your world is meant to be overcome and left behind and transformed,  by none other  than you, into something that is good, beautiful and  right. Bringing forth the best that is within you is every human being’s  birthright. We, the Angels and I are your inner guidance, the wise one  or living God within, who are waiting to show you intuitively how to go  about it. You will find that your daily life becomes much easier to cope  with when you pay attention to what you receive from us. Trust us,  stick your toes into the water and watch what happens. That’s how life  itself, each through their own experiences, wants to show you the  trustworthiness of our guidance, so that eventually you will follow it  without hesitation.

When you feel ever more drawn towards that  which is good, right and beautiful, it’s a signal that the God or Christ  part of your nature is taking over your whole being. The desire to give  in to and act out the drives and urges of your lower nature will  eventually have gone from you when you have matured into spiritual  adulthood. You then realise that there is no point in praying: ‘O Lord,  Lamb of God, you take away the sin of the world, wash and cleanse me of  mine!’ You no longer believe that Jesus was a historical figure who once  walked the Earth and recognise that the story of his life is a legend  and that the God-man is a symbolism of every human being’s own God or  Christ nature.

The lamb is not an outer but an inner experience,  that comes about for every human being when the light of their Divine  spark has increased sufficiently, in both ways, that its higher nature  wakes up. At a certain point of your development you discover that Jesus  is a legend and that there really is a God and Angels, who have always  taken care of you and forever will do so. They can be asked for guidance  and protection, but without asking it cannot come. When someone goes  down on their knees and requests our help, it is never denied. Each one  of you has to learn through their own experiences and with the passing  of time, that our intuitively received advice never leads you astray and  is utterly trustworthy. Your lamb part then gratefully accepts what it  receives from us and eventually follows it without hesitation. The  sinful ways of your lower nature are no longer of interest to you. And  that’s the only way Christ, i.e. not Jesus but your own Christ nature,  really does take away the sins of the world. Recognising for what they  are and rising above them, the lion aspect of your nature makes peace  with that of the lamb and they rest together.

Nobody needs to  wave some kind of magic wand in order to save and redeem you, because  you are doing this work yourself, aware that a high and holy destiny  awaits every human being at the end of their earthly education. It has  been reached as soon as you have taken charge of every aspect of your  nature, are in control of all of them, they are working together  peacefully and harmoniously, the way the are doing in the Great  Father/Mother. You are your own Lord and Master when you have mastered  and overcome the drives and urges of your lower earthly nature. Of your  own free will, you have left them behind together with the darkness of  your own ignorance and that of your world. This means you have evolved  into a Christed one, in your own right.

The more You know about  God’s true nature and your own, as well as the purpose of your earthly  existence, the easier it becomes to shed your fears, once and for all.  One after the other, they need to be nailed to the cross of not knowing  why you are on the Earth. The cross is humankind’s oldest symbol for  this existence. And the emaciated man bleeding to death on the Christian  cross represents humankind’s lower earthly nature, in readiness for its  higher God or Christ nature to lift itself above the miseries of its  earthly existence. Eventually, this part of the human nature needs to   completely take over everybody’s whole being. The cross of your world’s  Celtic traditions to this day is surrounded by the circle that is the  symbol of the Angels’ and My protective presence. For the Christian  religion the circle was removed so that, humankind seemingly was left to  struggle on its own with the  starkness of its earthly existence.

Without  gaining spiritual Mastership over your earthly nature, none of you can  hope to be released into the greater freedom of the Aquarian age and  most certainly not let loose, without our guidance, onto other parts of  Creation that are away from the Earth. Without Mastership every human  being’s earthly education is incomplete. The lion is a symbolism for the  masculine aspect of every human being’s earthly nature. The  unadulterated lion nature is proud and arrogant. He has a high opinion  of himself and his importance in his own kingdom, wherever he finds  himself. He will do his best to dominate, subdue and exploit others to  gain personal advantages, whenever an opportunity for it arises.  These  lion traces are part of both genders. It’s just that in men it is  conscious and women are affected by it from their subconscious because  it is part of their inner man.

The ultimate purpose of every  human being’s earthly education is to evolve into its own lord and  master, who seeks to dominate nothing but the drives and urges of their  lower earthly nature. This process eventually turns the human lower  nature into a lamb who meekly prays: ‘May Your will be done, not mine.  And may Your words and prayers be mine.’ Yet, this can only come about  when the lion’s animal energies freely and willingly surrender  themselves to their own higher God or Christ nature. The earthly self  then no longer has any problems with kneeling at our feet and asking for  our help. And without asking, it cannot come to anyone. Each time  another one of you steps forward, we are happy to oblige. It is our  signal for starting to guide you intuitively, through the world of your  feelings and also the small still voice of your inner guidance, the wise  one or living God within.

Having reached that developmental  stage, you realise that in truth nothing in earthly life belongs to you.  Everything is on loan and borrowed and, in due course, has to be  returned at the end in as good condition as possible. We are glad to  observe that ever more of you are becoming aware that all My powers and  characteristics are every human being’s Divine inheritance. But at first  the qualities of your God or Christ nature only exist in seed form and  are slumbering. Nonetheless, they are the most essential gift that I am  bestowing upon every one of you. It’s up to each individual to bring  them forth, from the depths of their own being, into the conscious  awareness of their earthly personality. In the course of many earthly  lifetimes they are developed and eventually brought to full flowering.  When you have matured into spiritual adulthood, practising them is your  contribution towards making Mother Earth into a more pleasant and  peaceful place.

For every one of you, each new lifetime creates  fresh opportunities for working on this task. Because Angels and I  always have been and forever will be with you and, provided you ask for  our guidance, intuitively showing how to go about it, there is no need  to be afraid of anything. However, even during the age of truth, any  spiritual wisdom and knowledge that is coming your way does not  automatically become your spiritual property. After verifying with your  inner guidance that what is before you really is true, it can only  become your property through testing and trying it in all your daily  encounters, and that in thoughts, words and actions.

The kind of  understanding every human being is on the Earth to seek, cannot come  about through merely reading this, that or the other publication, or  endlessly attending workshops and seminars. Understanding can only grow  through everyone’s own experiences. That is how any earthly knowledge  matures into the kind you take with you into Eternity. At the end of  each earthly lifetime, you take it with you and it will accompany you  into all future ones and beyond. It’s yours to keep forever and makes  your life easier to cope with, wherever you may find yourself.

Never  forget that everything that the highest as well as the lowest is in Me  and therefore also in each one of you. That which to you appears to be  evil, dark and ugly in you, the people and world around you, serves only  one purpose and that is to be overcome and transformed, by each one of  you, My beloved children of the Earth, into something that is good,  right and beautiful. Regardless of gender, creed, colour of skin and the  status you have within the society in which you are presently taking  part, every one of you can only grow more Heaven-tall and like Me  through their own experiences. Godliness shows itself in human kindness  and goodness, friendliness and goodwill towards all, as well as patience  for and tolerance with your younger and less experienced siblings in  the great family of humankind. The more you bring the qualities of your  higher nature forth, the more you are like Me and at one with Me. Every  earthly lifetime is a gift from Me, given in the hope that these things  will come about in this one.

All who are taking part in earthly  life, even though many of you are not yet aware of this, are aspiring  healers and lightbringers. The task before each one is acting upon the  knowledge the Angels and I for some time have been giving to your world  in your own lives, as well as sharing it with as many as possible. In  view of the damage that was brought about by the proselytising of the  past, show your willingness to act as one of our channels. Then wait  until we start showing you intuitively how you can help those around you  with their spiritual awakening.

That’s the only way how even the  last and slowest ones in your midst will eventually be able to leave  behind the darkness of not knowing who and what they are and the high  and holy destiny that is in store for every human being, without  exception. They too have the birthright to find out that the life story  of the Master Jesus is a legend that, a long time ago, it was inspired  by the Angels and Me to  eventually show ever more of you how, by  walking in the Master’s footsteps, spiritual Mastership over the earthly  plane is meant to be achieved by every human being. Knowing the truth  about Jesus, we hope that ever more of you will be encouraged to conduct  their lives with the same goodness and kindness, patience and tolerance  towards all manifestations of life.

Updated July 2020
 ​ Recommended Reading:​ ·        ‘How Did It All Begin?’​ ·        ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’​ ·        ‘The Aquarian Revelations’​ ·        ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​  
​ From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-One

There’s None So Blind . . .

Overcoming Fears And Anxieties
*_






​Our  fears were originally designed to keep us away from experiences for  which we were unready, at any given time. The most serious and difficult  fears that most urgently are in need of shedding, by just about every  one of us, are those of God, of death and the unknown. Approx. six  thousand years of patriarchy with its religions of all-male Godheads and  the dominion of the masculine over the feminine forces of our world  have by now been left behind. They once served the wise higher purpose  of keeping us away from the knowledge of who and what God truly is, who  we are, the special relationship every one of us has with the Divine,  and the purpose of humankind’s earthly existence.

The deeper we  move into the Aquarian age, the more pressing becomes the issue of  overcoming and leaving behind all our fears, once and for all. This is  why increasing numbers of us are discovering that the teachings of the  patriarchal religions were never meant to be understood as literally  true, the way they once had the power to force people to believe. One of  the finest examples is Heaven and hell. As many of us know by now they  never were places where people go when they depart from this plane. The  answer to the question: ‘Where are Heaven and hell?’ once depended on  whether someone believed in Jesus or not. In truth, they never were  places anyone went to. They are states of consciousness that all  earthlings are good at creating for themselves and those around them.

There  is no need for getting upset about having been forced to believe  untruths. Be comforted by the thought that everything that ever happened  and to this day is happening in our world, the teachings of the old  belief systems served a wise higher purpose, the same as everything that  ever appeared. The teachings at that stage of humankind’s development  served God and the Angels as instruments for preparing us for the event  of the Aquarian age, when truth and honesty would gradually take over as  our world’s supreme ruler. To teach us the value of something, the  Great Mother’s wisdom and love has always been withdrawing it for a  certain length of time. After a while it would be re-introduced.

The  teachings of the old religions above all served the purpose of  familiarising ever more of us with the drives and urges of their lower  earthly nature. And that’s why, for a predestined length of time,  treachery and deceit, of the self and others, have been the order of the  day for our world. Manipulating the masses through fear was allowed in  those days, because that made it easy to relieve them of their material  resources. However, this lesson has been learnt thoroughly enough and is  definitely over. As God’s great plan of life clearly shows, we and our  world have never stopped moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral. And that’s why by now we are taking part in a lesson of a very  different kind and why honesty and truth are returning to our world.

The  deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the more these qualities will  gradually become our world’s supreme ruler. The most essential part of  this lesson is finding out about: a) God’s true nature and their own; b)  the special relationship every one of us has with their Creator; c) the  purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and d) the high and holy  destiny that’s in store for every human being and that not only at the  end of our earthly education but far beyond. The knowledge of these  things brings with it the realisation that there really is nothing to  fear and that makes shedding our apprehensions easier. However, if my  own life’s experience is anything to go by, it can still consist of a  long and hard struggle. As a reward and compensation, one gradually  becomes aware that it’s a road that’s worthwhile travelling because  one’s fears are gradually replaced by an ever-growing deep and  unshakeable faith and a trust in the goodness of the life that God and  the Angels are giving us.

To my mind, there is no better way of  going about shedding one’s fears than by turning to our inner guidance,  the wise one and living God within, who communicates with us through our  feeling world, so that our spirit friends and helpers can show us  intuitively how to proceed. Being surplus to requirement, our fears and  anxieties are waiting to be dissolved. To me, the best way of doing this  is in dreamtime. That’s why I ask God and the Angels, before going to  sleep, that the fear energies of our world and mine should flow through  the soles of my feet into the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father  Sun, to be uplifted and transmuted into total faith and trust in the  Divine presence and the certainty that our life and that of our world  really is a good one.

To my mind, the greatest gift on the  spiritual pathway is simplicity. Spiritually everything is simplicity  itself. The polymath Leonardo da Vinci, 1452-1519, said: ‘Simplicity is  the ultimate sophistication.’ As I could not agree more, let’s keep  things simple. It’s good to know that the only God who ever existed is  the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter,  the Universal Christ. God is part of everything and everything is part  of God, the highest as well as the lowest manifestations of life, in our  world and everywhere else in the whole of Creation. All aspects of our  human nature are of God, the inner and the outer, the higher as well as  the lower. And there is no need to be afraid of God, because every human  being, including you and me, is a young God in the making who at  present is attending the lessons of their apprenticeship on the material  plane of life. There is no more to it than that.

The old  religions were purposely designed in such complicated ways that made it  impossible to truly connect anyone with God. For long enough they have  kept us away from finding out God’s true nature and our own, and the  special relationship every one of us has with their Creator. The  discovery that we are young God’s in the making enables us to make  special efforts to think, speak and act in keeping with this high  status. When we become aware that the same polarities that are in God  are also in every one of us, we can start treating our masculine and  feminine forces as equal partners, who need each other because they  complement and complete each other.
Recommended Reading:
​

[*=center]‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’

 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Two

There’s None So Blind . . .

Circles Within Circles
*_






​Thanks be to God and the Angels that the  days when our world’s religions could force us to believe that the  masculine is superior to the feminine and that men, because of the  all-male belief systems had a God-given right to dominate the women  around them. The age of truth has brought us the knowledge that the  masculine and feminine forces throughout the whole of Creation, except  until recently in our world, are equal partners who complement and  complete each other, the same as they are in God. In truth, every  woman’s inner being is masculine and every man’s feminine and the main  people in everybody’s life are outer manifestations of their own inner  being. For a woman it’s her father, husband or partner, and for a man  his mother, wife or partner. As everybody is already whole in their own  right, other people cannot make us whole.

The more we find about this kind of thing, the more our fears dissolve  and we discover that all really is well with us and our world, always  has been and forever will be. God’s great plan of life will forever keep  on unfolding the way it should, so that we and our world could learn  our predestined lessons. The Aquarian age’s is the return of honesty and  truth to our world. No-one will be allowed to interfere with our  learning by trying to force us to remain stuck in the lessons of the  previous age. In those days lying and cheating, treachery and oppression  of the masses and manipulating them through spreading fear-inducing  teachings of our world’s old religions. 

During the early stages of our education, we are for a long time under  the impression that we can do what we like, as long as no-one can see  us. How wrong could anyone be? Although they are invisible to earthly  eyes, God and the Angels have always been holding our world’s reins  firmly in their hands. This will forever continue and they will only  step in when things are in danger of getting out of hand. That’s what  they are doing at present with the pandemic. As they are happy and  willing to protect and show the way to anyone who asks for it, for those  who do there really is nothing to be afraid of.  They also did this in  times gone by. It’s just that we were unaware of their presence. The  only difference is that by now ever more of us know about it and are  turning to them.

Life in the whole of Creation consists of circles within circles and  cycles within cycles. Earthly life is no exception. That’s why, in our  school of life, everybody simultaneously acts as teacher and pupil. In  truth, there are no enemies, only teachers who are showing us, through  their behaviour, how we do not want to be. And everything that ever took  place in our world has been serving the wise higher purpose of teaching  humankind the lessons which, at that particular time, were essential  for us, unaware that every one of us is a young God in the making. It is  an evolutionary process that will forever continue. While for one group  of old and experienced spirit/souls a cycle closes, for another group  of young and inexperienced learners it is opening. This is why one group  of old and experienced spirit/souls is occupied with redeeming their  karmic debts, the way we and our world are doing at present, through the  suffering that is inflicted upon us by a new group of inexperienced  spirit/souls. 

To this day, the youngsters are unaware – the way we once were – that  their behaviour is creating karmic debts which they, each one for  themselves and as a group, will have to redeem in one of their future  lifetimes. Because of their unevolved state, they are spiritually blind  enough to want to manipulate our world’s millions so that they could  exploit their material resources to their hearts content. By allowing  the drives and urges of their lower earthly nature free reign and so  causing suffering and hardships for millions they see as power.  Spiritually, they are too young to realise that the only true power in  the whole of Creation belongs to God and the Angels. Nobody on the  earthly plane possesses any real and everlasting power. 

That’s how both groups, each in its own way, are responsible for our  world’s present situation. The oldies group is on the receiving end of  the suffering that is caused by the youngsters group on the other end.  While the former is redeeming its most ancient karmic debts, the other  is creating new ones for itself, which they themselves in due course  will have to redeem at the hands of a group of new youngsters that will  by then have appeared. And because during the early phases of our  earthly education none of us knows what we are doing to ourselves, let’s  all shake hands and forgive first ourselves and then each other. 

While taking part in the earthly school of life, human beings are very  good at inventing complications where in truth there are none. But, as  touched upon earlier, spiritually everything is simplicity itself. One  of the finest examples is the Universal law of cause and effect, or  Karma. Life in the whole of Creation, therefore also our world, is  subject to this law. It simply decrees that everything has to return to  its source. This ensures that nothing and nobody can ever get lost in  the vastness of space and time. 

This law has nothing to do with punishment or revenge. It is about  teaching and that everybody, through their own experiences, should find  out about the nature of things, especially suffering. The effects of the  law constantly create fresh opportunities for every one of us and our  whole race to grow in wisdom and understanding. This is how the  Universal Forces have always been moving every one of us ever closer to  the high and holy destiny of evolving into a Christed one, in our own  right, which is in store for all of us at the end of or earthly  education. And that’s why wise ones, who know about these things,  whenever someone offends or hurts them in some other way, would not  dream of seeking revenge or punishing the offender. Aware that in the  fullness of time, the law of Karma is bound to return their deeds to  them, in thoughts, words and actions that are similar to what they are  doing now, wise ones prefer to forgive so that they can get on with  other lessons that are still waiting for their attention. 

There would have been no point in humankind discovering too early that  our earthly existence is by no means a one-off affair and that the  spirit world is our true home, to which every one of us returns at the  natural end of each earthly lifetime. Had we known such things already,  whenever the going got too tough for our liking far too many would have  opted for committing suicide, just like lemmings leaping into the sea.  That would have made it impossible to fully absorb the lessons that were  in store for us. Our Divine spark in that case would not have had  enough time to absorb a sufficient amount of the Christ Star’s light,  literally as well as in wisdom and understanding of itself and its  environment. Without this growth constantly taking place, none of us  would ever be able to eventually grasp concepts like God’s true nature,  our own, that God is as much part of us as we are part of God, and that –  in the final analysis – we ourselves are God. 

Only when a certain point has been reached in the development of our  spiritual nature can we be expected to start dealing with things of this  nature the way they deserve and respond to them in the right manner.  Fortunately, by now ever more of us are becoming aware that humankind’s  earthly existence represents but one small part of a long and never  ending evolutionary journey. It will gradually be taking us,  individually and collectively, forwards and upwards into the exploration  of ever higher levels of life. It’s comforting to know that all God’s  powers and characteristics are also in every one of us. Even though  those of our higher nature at first are only present in seed form, we  all get to developing this aspect in the end. That’s why ever increasing  numbers of us are already able to work on overcoming that which is to  this day is dark and evil, ugly and harmful in our world, hand in hand  with God and the Angels transforming it into something that is good and  right, beautiful and beneficial for the blessing and healing of all  humankind and our whole world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’
•    ‘Overcoming Our  Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Three

There’s None So Blind . . .

The Recovery Of Our World 
*_







​To  my mind, the most effective and simplest way of helping our world to  recover from the pandemic 2019/2020 is by tuning the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly minds into the frequencies  of God and the Angels. They are waiting to be called upon so they can  show us intuitively how to start sending the Christ Star’s light to  those who have been and/or still are affected by Covid-19. It also needs  to go to the scaremongers and troublemakers of our world who are doing  their best to keep the pandemic going. Unaware of their true nature and  their spiritual responsibilities, those who are pulling its strings  behind the scenes, their selfishness so far is unconcerned about the  wellbeing of our world, its countries and people who are suffering  physically, mentally and spiritually because of them.

The  troublemakers are doing this because they are as yet blind to the fact  that their existence has a spiritual background of their existence,  where every one of their thoughts, words and actions are clearly seen by  the wise ones who are in charge of them and their development. They  have yet to find out that everything on all levels of the whole of  Creation, therefore also our world, is subject to the Universal law of  cause and effect or Karma. It makes no difference whether someone knows  about its presence or not, it always has been affecting everything that  exists in our world, even the planet itself, and this will forever  continue.

As our younger and less experienced siblings in the  family of humankind, the troublemakers deserve our compassion and being  sent as many kind, loving and forgiving thoughts as possible. Just like  what happens in any good family where the older offspring take the  younger ones under their wings. Maybe we can at least alleviate what the  law of Karma in due course is bound to return to them, as soon as they  have evolved sufficiently to be able to cope with trials of this nature.  They will then find themselves at the receiving end of the suffering  that they are so thoughtlessly inflicting upon our world’s millions.

It’s  good to know that we are by no means helplessly at the mercy of such  people. Every one of us, at least potentially, has the power of doing  their share of bringing our world’s present situation to its natural and  happy ending. So let’s join hearts and souls in prayer and visualise  the light of the Universal Christ, the Christ Star, who is the Light of  all lights, the Sun of all suns, and the Star of all stars. Through the  Sun in the sky above our world Its blessing and healing energies have  always been radiating into everything that exists on its inner and outer  plane. The Christ light in the course of many millions of years has  constantly been drawing Mother Earth and everything that exists on her,  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, into Its loving  embrace. Naturally, we and our world were never excluded from this.

Those  behind the scenes who, from the word go, have been pulling the strings  of our world’s present situation are the pirates and buccaneers of our  time. Ignorant of their true nature and why they are here, they are  relentlessly trawling the ocean of humankind’s earthly existence for the  bounty of amassing huge amounts of money and the material possessions  they will then be able to afford. How, in their blindness, do they do  deal with the fact that all earthly possessions have to be left behind,  when our departure time from this plane has come? If only we could get  it through to them that much greater and more precious possessions that  will forever be theirs are guaranteed to come their way, as soon as they  discover their spiritual nature and start developing it.

Let’s  ask God and the Angels to show us how to go about showing them who and  what they truly are and that their life, the same as every other human  being’s, serves a wise higher purpose. Our world will be a happier place  if we can somehow entice them to start bringing forth, from deep within  their own being, the qualities of their Christ nature, because that  will help them to start acting in a more thoughtful, kinder and more  loving manner. Becoming patient and tolerant towards the shortcomings  and foibles of these people becomes easier when one realises that the  flaws of their nature are unavoidable aspects of the lessons they are  presently attending.

But they too have the birthright to  eventually discover that any growth in wisdom and understanding that’s  gained during each lifetime is the only thing that truly belongs to us  earthlings and that forever. The knowledge of this is the treasure all  human beings are in search of in the earthly school of life. That’s why  they are participating in its lessons one lifetime after another. And  nobody in the whole of Creation would ever dream of taking any of that  most precious possession from us. It is the only thing we take with us  into the world of spirit and accompanies us into all future earthly  sojourns, which makes coping with them easier.

Be that as it may,  the troublemakers are our younger and less experienced siblings in the  great family of humankind. Don’t you think it’s good and right that we  provide them as much spiritual support as possible? After all, you and I  once were where they presently are on the evolutionary spiral and in  those days we probably were grateful when assistance came our way.  Helping the spiritual youngsters in our midst to discover the spiritual  treasures that are in store for them, the same as for everybody else,  practises our own Christ nature. And that’s what we also do each time we  send them some more kind and loving, understanding and forgiving  thoughts. There is no need for names. God and the Angels know every one  of us, where we have come from and where we are going to. They are aware  of the sincerity of our motivations and intentions, probably better  than we are ourselves.

The main law of life is love and every  kind and loving thoughts joins the Christ stream and strengthens the  healing power of its light. Whenever we focus on the harmful influences  and hindrances to our world’s evolutionary progress, the Christ stream’s  light flows straight to those who are causing them. Even though our  troublemakers’ earthly selves almost certainly would reject what we are  trying to bring them as fanciful flights of imagination and nonsense,  their Divine spark is grateful for every bit of light that reaches it.  Hungrily it absorbs what we are sending and so are assisting the waking  up process of their God or Christ nature. Never forget that no bread  cast on the waters of life is ever wasted. It does not matter if the  earthly self of the fed one cannot yet understand our gift, their  spirit/soul does and responds to it. And the same as everything else,  our bread in due course returns to us. It may come in the form of help  when we are in need of it and least expect it. All of a sudden, it  appears but hardly ever through those we fed. Yet, return it must  because it cannot do anything else.

God and the Angels are  waiting to demonstrate that with their help and will quite literally all  things are possible and that any condition can be healed. In particular  this applies to our world’s present predicament. In my view, it was  brought about by unscrupulous business methods that do not shy away from  trying to achieve its ends through lying and cheating, trickery,  deception and corruption. The selfishness and greed of those pulling the  strings behind the scenes are unaware that this kind of behaviour is  not good enough for the age of honesty and truth and therefore is no  longer be tolerated. And one of these days, the Christ nature of some of  our troublemakers, and with it their love of honesty and truth, the  first and finest qualities of the spirit realm, is sure to wake up.

They  too will then realise that spiritually everything is for real. Faking  does not exist, the way it does on our side of the veil that separates  our world from the spirit realm. Everything there is simple, straight  forward and can clearly be seen by everyone. And what we on our side  like to think of as our most secret thoughts, on the spirit side it is  as if we were shouting them from the rooftops. No hidden plans and  agendas exist there and the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the  more our world’s earthly plane will become like that.

Anything we  dream of and wish for with all our heart and soul, God and the Angels  have always fulfilled, sometimes merely to teach us a certain lesson. I  believe that the worldwide pharmaceutical industry’s dream for ruling  our world with its products, distributed at its will, has produced the  2019/2020 pandemic. They are responsible for the suffering and hardships  it has brought to millions of people. From behind the scenes, they have  always been pulling the strings and manipulating our world’s masses and  its governments into this sad and very strange situation.

If you  follow the link at the end of this chapter and read ‘To Jab Or Not To  Jab’ about the outbreaks of the bird flu, the swine flu and Ebola, you  can see how this industry for many years has been nurturing the dream of  creating a pandemic. The result they dreamed of was always that  eventually vaccinations, with their products, would be declared by the  governments of ever more countries to be compulsive for everybody. That  would have enabled the industry to shovel huge amounts of profit into  its shareholders’ pockets.

The main law of life is love and this  kind of dreaming trespasses this law in such a gross manner that God and  the Angels are unwilling to allow it becoming a reality on the earthly  plane. The pharmaceutical industry’s dream also grossly contravenes the  Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age of friendship and siblinghood with all  manifestations of life, not only on the Earth but throughout the whole  of Creation. And that is why by now ever more of us are feeling a  growing sense of responsibility for the wellbeing of humankind and our  whole world. We are dreaming of transmuting all harmful influences into  beneficial ones for the healing and strengthening of the immune system  of our world and everything that shares it with us.

This is the  greatest healing miracle that was ever experienced on the Earth and I am  glad to tell you that for some time it has been progressing well. For  this work God and the Angels need our help as much as we need theirs.  They are waiting to show ever more of us intuitively what kind of a  contribution we can make. To requests of this nature they respond with  the greatest of pleasure, the way they have always done. And that is  they are bringing seemingly unreachable stars and dreams that could  never find fulfilment before, within everybody’s reach. 
Recommended Reading:
•   ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Four

There’s None So Blind . . .

 The Possible Dream
*_
_*




*_
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

​The  following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘A Temple For The Living Christ’ in  Stella Polaris August /September 2020: ‘Never look back, dear children  of the Earth, only forwards and upwards. Steadfastly trust that God and  the Angels, hand in hand with ever more of you, will bring about the  natural happy ending of your world’s present state. No matter what still  has to happen there because of the redemption of some ancient karmic  debts, they will always be guiding and protecting you and your world.  Individually as well as collectively, that’s what they always have done  for you and your world on its journey up the evolutionary spiral of  life,

‘As this will forever continue, even when the earthly  school of life has nothing left to teach you, place your hands into ours  so we can show you intuitively what kind of contribution each one of  you can make. Trust the blessing and healing power of the Great Light of  the Universal Christ, the Sun beyond and behind the Sun in the sky  above your world. With Its help, together with yours and ours, the  greatest healing miracle that was ever experienced on the Earth for some  time by now has been taking place. The power of this light and the  great company of Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ  Circle, will forever be supporting and assisting your endeavours. As  the executors of God’s great plan of life, they are in charge of  humankind’s development on all its levels.

‘Knowing the way of  everything, they decide what your world is ready to cope with, at any  given time. Then they instruct us, your spirit friends and guides on the  lower levels, how to present the wisdom they have prepared for you and  in what form it should be presented. That’s how the tale of the God-man  Jesus came into being for the Piscean age. And the deeper you penetrate  into the Aquarian age, the more it will become common knowledge that he  never was a historical figure. He was created as a thoughtform and as a  symbol of every human being’s God or Christ nature. And that’s why Jesus  could never save and redeem anyone. There is only one God who truly can  do this and that, for every human being as well as your whole world, is  everybody’s own higher nature. No outside influences are involved in  this process.

‘What you and your world for a long time have been  waiting for is the birth of humankind’s individual and collective Christ  child. This requires bringing forth, each from deep within their own  being, the Divine powers and qualities that has always been present in  every spark of the Great Light, even though at first only in seedform.  As discovering the truth about things of this nature is every human  being’s birthright, ever more of you are by now learning how to tune the  receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind into our  frequencies. The living Christ is at work in your world whenever one of  you treats every member of the human race as an equal and greets them  with the same kindness and tolerance, friendliness and goodwill. Each  time you lend a helping hand, some more of your inner light shines into  your world. It light increases and a bit more of that which to this day  is dark, ugly and evil in your world is absorbed into the goodness of  the Christ light within you.

‘We spirit guides and helpers are  happy and thankful each time we watch another one of you who is waking  up from their spiritual slumber and therefore refuses to be at the mercy  of your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Every one of you is  gifted in some special way to enable them to make their unique  contribution to your world’s present situation. As soon as another one  of you tunes their earthly mind into our frequencies, we can start  showing them intuitively how to make best use of their talents that have  taken many lifetimes to develop, in preparation for taking an active  part in your world’s recovery from the present pandemic.

‘No-one  in the whole of Creation will ever be allowed to seriously interfere  with humankind’s evolutionary progress. That’s why there is no point in  trying to walk in the footsteps of your world’s old belief systems. The  times are definitely over when the blind were leading the blind and  when, for wise higher reasons, it was good and right to inflict any kind  of suffering onto your world and everything that inhabited it. For  teaching humankind the Divine values of love, honesty and truth, for a  certain length of time they were withheld.

‘As this lesson has  been imbibed sufficiently, you and your world by now are taking part in  the next lesson and that is the return of love, honesty and truth to  your world. The lack of it, with the help of the pandemic, created  suffering and hardships for millions of people. The damage it has done  so far to humankind and your world’s economy is sufficient for the  redemption of the accumulated karmic debts. And we are glad to see that  ever more of you are freely and willingly offering themselves to serve  as channels through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ  Star’s light pours into your world, with steadily increasing force.  That’s how gradually the mist and darkness that are the underlying cause  of your world’s present situation are dissolving.

‘With the  redemption of the old and experienced spirit/souls’ karmic debts, the  pandemic has served its wise higher purpose. With this the main obstacle  in the way of your world’s evolutionary progress has been removed.  That’s why God and the Angels are not going to tolerate any attempts at  forcing your world to stand still of go backwards, not even for the  tiniest of moments. There is no way anyone will be allowed to ever  return to the ways of the old religions, when they were allowed – for  the earlier mentioned reasons – to manipulate the masses with the help  of fear, so their resources could be selfishly exploited.

‘The  lessons of treachery and corruption, deceit of the self and others of  the past have been sufficiently learnt. The pandemic has closed the  circle of these experiences through the redemption of the karmic debts  that the old and experienced in your midst brought with them from  lifetimes of long ago. The Aquarian age has opened a new circle that is  bringing lessons of a very different nature to you and your world and  they consist of discovering the value of love, honesty and truth.

‘As  a result of the pandemic many countries, including the United Kingdom,  are suffering from the deepest economic recession since the 1930s.  Having served its purpose well, the pandemic has run its course. And the  more of you freely and willingly tune their earthly minds into our  frequencies and request to be shown intuitively how to go about working  hand in hand with the God, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,  and also us, your spirit friends and helpers, the sooner the whole  situation will reach its natural and quite surprising end. The time has  come for moving on. We bless all of you, young and old spirit/souls  alike, each one a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother and our  sibling in the great family of all life.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’
 
​From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*By The Will And The Grace Of God
*_






​Everything  in the whole of Creation is made by and of God, the Great Father/Mother  of all life and the light of their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. It is there and exists only by the will and grace of  God. Each one of us is a spark of the Divine and a child of God, all  His/Her qualities and powers are also in us. We are true chips off the  old block – if that isn’t too disrespectful an expression here. As  above, so below. Darkness and light, positive and negative, masculine  and feminine, the higher and lower aspects of life, are all in God and  therefore also in us. Although on the surface of life some people seem  to be all good or bad, do not allow appearances to deceive you –  everybody has everything within.

The Earth is but one of our many  training grounds and by the will of God all of us are have to take part  in every one of the experiences the grand panorama of life has to offer  along everyone’s personal evolutionary pathway. Our earthly existence  is how the Angels, who are in charge of the development of us and our  word, are teaching us the necessary discernment we need to differentiate  between the opposing forces of the whole of Creation and therefore also  in us, i.e. good and evil, right and wrong, truth and lies, and so  forth. These concepts have always been ruled by God’s will and power,  and our task as young Gods in the making is to learn how to control and  master the various aspects of our nature.

Our earthly education  is complete when we have gained a thorough grasp of all its subjects.  Humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary journey requires that  every one of us, without exception, first has to experience the lowest  levels of human existence. This means that at a certain stage of our  development all of us once had to walk a pathway that took us down to  experience the utterly evil aspects of human nature, including ours.  When these lessons have been imbibed sufficiently, to create the  necessary balance we slowly but surely begin to move forwards and  upwards until all we are bringing forth from within is that which is  completely good. Yet, no matter how dark and gruesome anyone’s lessons  may turn out to be, there isn’t one from which the grace of God will not  eventually release us and help us to find our way into the conscious  awareness of our Christ nature, our true nature which is nothing but  love. The story of the resurrection of the Jesus myth describes this  process.

The lifepath of people like Gandhi and Hitler is typical  of the juxtaposition of good and evil. Isn’t it reassuring to know that  the most recent lifetime of each of these two souls – the same as  everybody else’s – has only been one of many? There is no doubt in my  mind that both men, each in their own way, will be offered as many  opportunities as they require for the redemption of the Karma they  created in their most recent lifetime known to us. To shoulder the  responsibility for that kind of Karma is surely a sign that these two  men were old and experienced souls, each in his own way.

Having  reached the Age of Aquarius, the Universe is presenting our world with  the gift of a renewed understanding of the concepts of the spiritual  realities that are at work behind all life on our planet and elsewhere.  This enables wise ones to get the proper perspective on everything that  ever happened and still does on this plane of life. They refuse to sit  in judgement over anyone, for the simple reason that there is no way of  knowing a person’s Karma, the life lessons they have come to take part  in and the special missions that are waiting to be fulfilled by them.

Aware  that all of us are like actors who, before coming into our present  lifetime, have promised to take on a role and to play it to the best of  our ability, wise ones accept that nothing exists outside the will of  God. Therefore, even the most abominable dictators our world has ever  seen, for example Genghis Khan, Hitler and Sadam Hussein, just as much  as their polar opposites, say Gandhi or Mother Theresa, could only  appear with the help and will of the Highest. The evil as well as the  good they brought into our world undoubtedly were necessary to create  the balance that is always required. Through this balancing act, which  is constantly taking place in our world, we and our world are taught all  our lessons.

Knowing that everything in our world always serves a  wise and higher purposes, which we may not yet be able to recognise,  drives home the importance of learning to go with the flow and accepting  that ‘Thy will be done, not mine.’ When people have spent a lifetime  experiencing being evil to the core, like the above named dictators,  balance has been created and a great many spiritual debts paid in full.  As we once more become aware of the purpose and meaning of our  existence, it is highly likely that worst sinners will ask to spend  their next earthly sojourn in a saintly fashion, like Mother Theresa or  Gandhi. If it takes a thousand lifetimes of this kind of being a good  person, even as monstrous debts as those of Genghis Khan, Hitler and  Sadam Hussein will eventually have been paid. And there is just one way  of restoring the balance of our spiritual bankbook of life and that is  each through their own efforts.

Nothing in the whole of Creation  has ever been beyond the reach of God’s will and power. This is  especially the case when the human spirit first descends into earthly  life. The lower self is put fully in charge of its thoughts, words and  actions and with their help has to start building itself a soul. As the  drives and urges of our animal nature take over, our pathway takes us  ever deeper into experiencing the lower and lowest aspects of our own  being and of others.

But, when the time is right, the Divine  spark in our heart begins to stir from its slumber, our Highest or God  Self increases its efforts of getting through to us. In the course of  many lifetimes our Christ nature gradually grows stronger. When it has  taken over our whole being, the grace of God Him/Herself, from the very  core of our own being, shows us how to walk hand in hand with the  Angels, moving ever upwards and onwards to experience the higher and  eventually highest levels of life.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’  

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Gullibility – Humankind’s Greatest Enemy Of Past Ages
*_





​ To find a better understanding of the  present so that we may learn from it, the way we are required to do, it  is necessary that from time to time we take a closer look at the past.  The age we are leaving behind is the Age of Pisces. Pisces is a mutable  Water sign that is co-ruled by the expansive and mighty Jupiter and the  deceptive, nebulous and devious Neptune. One of our race’s most  formidable enemies in times gone by has been gullibility. This was  particularly strongly felt during the Age of Pisces from about 300 BC –  1900 AD. With hindsight it is easy to see that not much else could have  happened under the influence of the combined forces of the energies of  the sign’s two vast planetary rulers. Under their rulership the Piscean  age turned into a time of blind faith and deceptions, cruelty and  suffering which one part of humankind inflicted upon another on an ever  grander scale.

When one considers that Jupiter is also  the sole ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of the raconteur and  storyteller, the gullible and dogmatic conman and gambler of the zodiac,  it does no longer come as a surprise that religious differences of  opinion supplied the main reasons/excuses for humankind’s insatiable  appetite for warmongering. The lethal combination of these Sagittarian  characteristics found their worst expressions in the excesses of the  patriarchal religions with their ever more brutal and vicious  suppression of all traces of the wisdom of the feminine. The centuries  of the rule of the Inquisition and of witch hunting come to mind. Their  legacy haunts the consciousness of our race to this day. 

There is every reason for us to rejoice, as this sad phase of  humankind’s development is definitely over and the age of enlightenment  and spiritual freedom, the Age of Aquarius, is with us. It is here to  stay for a very long time, as it takes the Earth nearly 26,000 years to  complete one of the cycles that moves it through the twelve signs of the  zodiac. Such a cycle is known as one Great Year. Each sign the Earth  passes through represents one Great Month, which lasts for rather more  than 2,000 years. The unique character of each one of these months  strongly influences all creatures and happenings on our planet.

At the same time the Great Months are also indicators of the Ages of  Humankind, as I prefer to call them. No-one can tell exactly when one of  them ends and a new one begins. All we know is that by now the Age of  Aquarius is with us. When you observe our world more closely, you will  be able to see for yourself how the energies of this sign are  influencing everything in our world ever more strongly, although the  remnants of the effects of the preceding age of Pisces are still with  us. As hard as they are to shake off, individually and collectively they  have to be dealt with by all of us. 

Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945, was a German  politician and Minister for Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to  1945. He was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted  followers. To my mind, nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age  better than the following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough  and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The  lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the  people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the  lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its  powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie,  and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’ 

Having been born on the 29th October, Goebbels during that particular  lifetime was a double Scorpio. All those born on the twenty-ninth day of  any month are under the rulership of this sign. The life’s work and  ‘achievement’ of Goebbels as an incarnation of evil presents us with one  of the finest descriptions of the lowest evolutionary stage of  Scorpio’s development. During lifetimes in this sign it is potentially  possible for every soul to reach three different levels of  consciousness. Each one carries its own symbolism. 

First in line is the scorpion, the insect with the deadly sting in its  tail. It does not take the human version long to discover that it has a  tongue that can sting others and hit them where it really hurts. This  gives them a feeling as if they had some kind of power over others. Ah  yes, the power to hurt and destroy. This is the Universe’s way of  teaching us the destructive power of Mars. Every soul born into Scorpio  is presented with many opportunities for learning from its own  experiences of how, when obstacles get in the way of its over-strong  will, it is capable of lashing out and angrily destroying in seconds,  through a word or a gesture – careless hurled at someone or carefully  planned – what may have taken many lifetimes to build. This goes for  personal relationships as much as for national and international ones.

That is how, as life progresses, the soul in Scorpio may enjoy hurting  and stinging so much that it ever more frequently indulges in it for the  sheer pleasure of it. Unbeknown to the earthly self, the ideas for its  most successful stinging actions have their origin on the subconscious  level, from where the Highest Self is prompting its small earthly  counterpart to bring this early evolutionary phase to its natural  conclusion. Only when the scorpion has destroyed itself is the earthly  self allowed to move on to its next lessons, the exploration of the  second level. And so the human scorpion eventually stings itself to  death and its Highest Self takes it through the transformation onto the  second level.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Scorpio’
​
 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 




​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing 
*_
​ _*Looking At Life From Both Sides
*_
​ _




_
​ _‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow.
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.’_

Joni Mitchell

​ I believe that our earthly existence can   only be understood when one peers beneath its surface. Everything that   ever took place in our world and still does to this day, only begins  to  make sense when one becomes aware of its spiritual background,   humankind’s true eternal home from where all of us once emerged. May the   knowledge that the old prophecies really are coming true in unexpected   ways assist even the last and slowest one of us to find their way back   home into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own. I   am convinced that our world is not going to perish, because I know  that  it is written in God’s great plan of life that we ourselves are  going to  save it. 

Although the physical aspect of the Earth is bound to vanish in due   course, the same as our physical bodies, our planet’s rich inner   heritage, its spirit and soul, will never be destroyed and neither will   ours. We ourselves are the world and each one of us is an integral and   equally important part of it. We do not inhabit this life on our own  and  for quite some time by now, humankind has been part of the process  of  transforming our beautiful planet Earth into one of peace and  healing  that radiates its blessings throughout the whole of Creation.  Hand in  hand with our Father/Mother Creator and the Angels and with  ever  increasing speed we and whole world are changing and becoming ever  more  spiritualised. The Highest Forces of Creation are constantly  adjusting  and modifying the vibrations of the Earth and all its  material aspects  are increasingly filling with light. 

Our world is changing so profoundly and in the fullness of time will be   such a different place that, if this were happening too suddenly and   quickly, none of us would be able to cope at all. The going for a great   many at present is tough enough as it is. Whenever world events  threaten  to overwhelm me, I remind myself that it is a great privilege  to be  here at this special time of transition from one Age into the  next.  Therefore, let us not begrudge anything that has to be endured  and as  joyously as we can each make our contribution towards creating a  more  peaceful world. It is a great honour to be allowed to take an  active  part in the building of the New Jerusalem and bringing God’s  Eternal  Kingdom down to the Earth. So let us not begrudge giving freely  and  willingly of our best.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. Now that we have reached it,   God’s wisdom and truth are flowing ever more forcefully from the loving   heart of the Universe, the Source of all being, into the hearts and   souls of those who are open and ready to receive it. And I rejoice that   in the new age none of us will ever again be required to believe   anything blindly. Naturally, this also applies to my writings. The Bible   tells us in John 14:2: ‘In my Father’s house are many rooms  [mansions].  If it were not so, I would have told you.’ In the  traditional versions  of the Scriptures rooms was translated into  meaning mansions. However, I  prefer the wording of the Lamsa Bible –  see the note about it at the  end and also my booklist. To me, the word  ‘rooms’ comes closer to what  the Jesus legend was trying to convey to  our world, namely that there  are many different levels of existence in  our Father/Mother’s house and  each one is filled with Its presence,  which is love. 

The Father’s house is the heart of the whole of Creation and that indeed   has many rooms and therefore plenty of space for every spirit and soul   and also for all the belief systems our world ever experienced. We  alone  can decide which one is still the right one for us or whether our   spiritual understanding has already grown beyond the perceptions of   religious institutions and organisations. It is true that the answers to   all our questions are known within. This is because every human heart   is an essential and integral part of the great Universal heart, the   dwelling place of our Highest or God Self and that is the only place on   this Earth where truthful answers can be found. 

Only when our inner teacher, our intuition, tells us that something is   true and right, should we believe whatever anyone presents to us. We   neglect this inner voice to our detriment. Every time you hear, see or   read something – including this – listen to the responses that come   through the world of your feelings, in particular your heart. Things are   only true if this part of you says: ‘Yes, this does make sense. It is   true!’ Only then take it on board and allow it to penetrate your inner   and outer consciousness. 

When you listen to what other people have to say about any given   subject, bear in mind that there is no absolute truth, and that   everybody’s truth is at least slightly different from any other. Only   when your heart murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then what you have found   is part of your truth. Stick to it, no matter what anyone else may say   about it, because your inner guidance will never deceive you, lead you   astray or let you down. 
​​From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’  

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Five*_

_*Of False Prophets, Messiahs And Experts
*_
_*Updated for the Coronavirus Outbreak 2019/2020
*_






​For  everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss  and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’  To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of  people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent  reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s  innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action.  Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God  within, it is essential that we use our discriminatory faculties, so  they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the  wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do  not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I  would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I  mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner  guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere,  let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings,  especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where  truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you.

Our inner  guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit  of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the  whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and  telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies.  Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test  and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and  will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks.  This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is  happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed.  It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears  and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive  and constructive ones.

To paraphrase St. Matthew 7:15-20: ‘Beware  of false prophets who present themselves in sheep’s clothing when in  truth they are ravenous wolves. That’s how everybody needs to learn how  to recognise others by their fruits. Is it possible to gather grapes  from thornbushes or figs from thistles? In the same way, good trees bear  good fruit while bad trees can only bear bad fruit. A good tree cannot  bear bad fruit, neither can a bad tree bear good fruit. This separates  the wheat from the chaff. The trees that do not bear good fruit during  this lifetime are not going to be allowed to reincarnate into earthly  life, when the present transformation of your planet is complete. Their  energies will only be suitable for continuing their education of the  material world on a younger and less highly evolved planet. That’s how  by their fruits anyone’s true value can be recognised, not only by you  but also your invisible friends and helpers in the spiritual background  of life.’Be particularly careful  each time you come across another medical Doctor and others who call  themselves experts on the Coronavirus outbreak 2019/2020. Reflect on  who, from the background, might be pulling their strings and how much  and by whom they might be getting paid for making statements that are  obviously designed to frighten some more of the living daylights out of  people and especially the governments in whose hands the spending power  of their countries rests. With the means of communication that are now  available to just about everybody, it has been easy to bring about a  pandemic by turning the handle of the fear-making machinery of our  world’s troublemakers.

To find out whether something is true or  false, pay attention to how your inner guidance reacts to whatever you  are hearing or reading. For example when ‘experts’ tell you that wearing  facemasks is completely harmless. Having tried them, I believe that  cannot be true. I could not possibly stand wearing one for more than ten  minutes for the following reason: our lungs bring oxygen into our  bodies when breathing in and send carbon dioxide into our world when we  are breathing out. It is a waste gas that the cells of our body produce  and a high concentration of it displaces the oxygen in the air. If less  of that is available to breathe, symptoms such as rapid breathing, rapid  heart rate, clumsiness, emotional upsets and fatigue can result. As  less oxygen becomes available, nausea and vomiting, collapse,  convulsions, coma and death can occur. How is that for harmlessness?
​​From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Six

None So Blind . . .

Paradise : Earthly Life Without Fear

A Message From The Angels And Masters
*_
_*



*_

Take my hand,
I’m a stranger in paradise,
All lost in a wonderland,
A stranger in paradise.
Standing starry-eyed,
That’s the danger in paradise.

From the musical Kismet 1953
Music by Alexander Borodin 1833-1887
Words by Robert Wright and George Forrest

​We,  the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are  calling today to assist you and your world with overcoming all fears,  and especially those of God, death and the unknown. In the presence of  truth there is no room for fear and that’s why we are here. Earthly  life, because of its general lack of spiritual awareness, for long  enough has been ruled by fear. You will be glad to hear that this part  of humankind’s earthly education is definitely over. The time has come  for finding out ever more of the truth about your world’s spiritual  background and the concepts that rule life on both sides of the veil,  which for a long time has been separating our two worlds from each  other.

Let’s start with taking a look at the meaning of Paradise.  It is a similar concept to that of Heaven and hell. Both are states of  consciousness and not places anyone ever went to. Hell is what human  beings, during the early stages of their earthly education, are good at  creating for others and later – when the law of Karma returns their  misdeeds to them – for themselves. Heaven is the state when human beings  have redeemed their last and oldest karmic debts and their vibrations  are right for moving on to experiencing their next higher level of  existence and what comes after it. Doesn’t that sound like Heaven to  you?

Don’t you think it’s heavenly to find out that no-one ever  went to Heaven to spend their time sleeping in the company of Jesus  until judgement day, because there never was a Jesus and there will be  no judgement day? As explained in other parts of the Aquarian writings,  the story of Jesus is a legend and you yourselves are the only who will  ever judge you. None of you is ever snuffed out like a candle when you  leave your physical body behind. As soon as the purpose of one of your  lifetimes has been fulfilled, like a caterpillar slipping from its  chrysalis, your spirit/soul turns into a beautiful butterfly that’s  released into the greater freedom of your world’s inner spiritual  background, our realm. That is humankind’s true home, where every one of  you is loved and tenderly cared for.

Each time an Angel of Death  takes any one of you there, should someone ask: ‘Have I died? Am I in  Heaven?’ the Angel replies: ‘No, you are not dead and you are not in  Heaven. You have arrived in our world. Welcome home! You are alive and  well and will soon start enjoying its greater freedom, because you are  no longer tied to a cumbersome physical body.’ There really is nothing  to be afraid of and isn’t that Paradise enough? We want you to know that  every human being’s existence is an ongoing and never-ending process,  which begins with spending many lifetimes as a material being in a  material environment. At the end of each one of them, you return to our  world. There is no other place for anyone to go to.

After resting  and recovering sufficiently from the rough and tumble of your earthly  experiences, time and again you re-emerge for another journey on the  earthly plane. Nobody forces you to do so, but for every one of you  being educated on the material plane is compulsory. You have to reappear  until it has run its course and earthly life can teach you no more.  This comes about through evolving into a Christed one, in your own  right. Your vibrations are then right for moving on to exploring the  next higher level of humankind’s existence.

You will then  appreciate that Paradise is not a place from which humankind once  emerged. It is a state of consciousness towards which your race for a  very long time has constantly been moving, drawn ever forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral by the Christ light. Over millions of  Earth years new opportunities have thus been created for ever more of  you to explore and develop all aspects of your being. For every one of  you that is a long journey, in which you first start experiencing  yourself as a material being in a material world, without having a clue  of who you really are, where you have come from and where you will  eventually be going to.

Eventually, every one of you finds out  about God’s nature and their own, as well as the special relationship  all of you have always had with your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of  all life, and forever will have. The initial stage of your personal  Paradise has been reached when your inner guidance confirms that this is  the truth. The awareness of this for you transforms the earthly plane  into a natural part of our realm, your world’s inner spiritual  background that’s merely an extension of ours. This knowledge and  everything else you are going to receive intuitively from us, will  slowly but surely help you shed your fears, one after the other.

This  sets you free to love, with your whole being, us and our world as well  as all life that exists in the whole of Creation. When you add to this  the love of honesty and truth as your one and only ruler, you have  brought your very own small corner of Paradise down to the Earth. This  enables us to use you as one of our channels through which the Christ  light, in both senses of the word, flows with steadily increasing force  into your world and everything you come into contact with. You are glad  to know that in truth:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

A world where fear is no longer known
And that’s Paradise enough!
​As  none of you ever experienced this state before, all of you truly are  strangers in Paradise. And we have come to tell you that it’s the  birthright of every human being to make their contribution towards  establishing this state on the Earth, first for yourself, then for those  around you and eventually for your whole world. Do not shy away from  this somewhat daunting task, for we shall be with you, all the way. Shed  your fears, they are no longer needed. Instead, roll up your sleeves  and get to work by tuning your earthly minds into our frequencies. We  know every one of you personally, better than you do yourself. We are  waiting to show ever more of you intuitively how to proceed, so please  call.

Earthly life will be a Paradise when peace has come to your  world, at last. It will then be a place without fear, lying and  cheating, dishonesty and corruption, violence, wars and other types of  crime, especially those committed in the name of a God, the meaning of  which is not yet understood by those who still insist in trespassing  against love, the main law of life. That’s how to this day the blind  still are leading the blind. Removing this blindness from every human  being’s perception, once and for all, that’s the true meaning of the  concept Paradise.

What you and your world have been experiencing  for some time is not humankind’s spiritual rebirth. It is the Christ  nature waking from its slumber in ever more human hearts. And that’s the  higher esoteric truth that’s been hiding for such a long time behind  the surface words of the Jesus legend’s child birth in a manger. To  bring about the natural happy ending of the present unhealthy and  unhappy state of your world, we need your help as much as you need ours.  If that’s what sufficient numbers of  you dream about and yearn for  with every fibre of their being, we are willing to fulfil this dream.  And that will be humankind’s first major step towards creating the state  of Paradise on your planet.

Refuse to run with the herd, for  those who do cannot get any further than the herd of  human beings who  are so frightened that they allow themselves to be led by their noses  like sheep, to the slaughter. Turn to us instead and rest safely in the  knowledge that we are with you and forever shall be. Do not allow anyone  to frighten you. We shall always be happy to intuitively show anyone  who comes to us, how they can contribute to the greatest healing miracle  that has ever been experienced on the Earth. And that’s how, in the  fullness of time, even the last and slowest ones in your midst are  predestined to evolve into saviours and redeemers of themselves, the  human race and everything that shares its world. We are with every one  of you, all the way and welcome home!
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’


From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Seven

None So Blind . . .

Humankind’s Waking Up!

Amazing Grace*_






Amazing grace! How sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me!
I once was lost, but now am found,
Was blind, but now I see.

’Twas grace that taught my heart to fear,
And grace my fears reliev’d;
How precious did that grace appear,
The hour I first believ’d!

Thro’ many dangers, toils and snares,
I have already come;
’Tis grace has brought me safe thus far,
And grace will lead me home.

John Newton 1725 – 1807

​Amazing  Grace, the sound of Your wisdom and truth being heard in our world at  last is sweet beyond compare. How good it is to know that no human being  is or ever was nothing but a worm, a miserable sinner and wretch who  needs to crawl in the dust before You, and through this debase their own  nature and existence. It’s great to find out that all of us, without  exception, are Your beloved children of the Earth, that all of us are  sparks of the Great Light of the Universal Christ, Your only born  Son/Daughter. Therefore, when all is said and done, all of us are young  Gods in the making, who are serving the first part of their  apprenticeship in the earthly school of life’s compulsory lessons.

When  all of them have been sufficiently experienced, every human being is  destined to have evolved into a healer and a bringer of the light of  Your sacred wisdom and truth. Whenever we then come across any of our  world’s religious teachings, we recognise the truths that have always  been hiding behind their surface words and understand them. That means  we have developed true clairvoyance. Our time then has come for sharing  our insights with those around, so that they too are no longer deceived.  And that’s the esoteric truth behind the Jesus legend’s allegory of the  Master healing someone from their blindness.

Thank You for  telling us that the world around us at all times is like a mirror that  reflects back to us what is happening on its inner level. The knowledge  of this enables us to pay attention to our environment and taking more  time for watching and listening what it is trying to tell us, because  that which we are seeking may already be where we are, but presented  itself in a different manner than we had hoped for. All we have to do is  open our eyes and tune into our inner perception. Otherwise we may too  blind to see what You and the Angels have in store for us. Please help  ever more of us to develop this gift, so we can perceive the many  blessings that are all around us.

Amazing Grace, how sweet the  sound of Your Great Plan of life and that we have a Mother as well as a  Father on the highest levels, who love us dearly and have always taken  care of all our true needs and that this will forever continue. Thank  You for the knowledge that Jesus is not a historical figure, that the  story of his life is a legend and that the God-man is a symbolism for  every human being’s own higher God or Christ nature. Thank You for the  privilege of allowing us to see with our own eyes, by following the  relevant links at the end of this chapter, that Your plan has always  unfolded as it should and that nothing but good things are in store for  us and our world. There is no doubt in my mind that these things are  true because they are what the Angels and Masters of Your realm for  quite some time have been telling our world with the help of my  intuitive writings.

To enter into the state of Paradise and  establish our very own small corner of it whilst taking part in earthly  life, all we have to do is start conducting our life in keeping with  Your Universal laws, in particular the main laws of love and evolution,  in other words evolution that is based on love. These laws always have  been and forever will be taking us, individually and collectively,  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. A high and holy  destiny awaits every one of us, even our world’s present troublemakers  and scaremongers in one of the lifetimes in the far distant future.

In  times gone by, running with the herd was the norm and expected from us  as obedient citizens. The religions of those days left us no choice.  Thinking for ourselves and drawing our own conclusions was unwanted, as  shown by the following teaching from Proverbs, one of the oldest books  of the Abrahamic religions, Chapter 3:5 + 6: ‘Trust in God with all your  heart and do not rely on your own understanding. In all your ways take  notice of Him and He will make your paths straight.’ And how would  anyone take notice of Him other than through the words of the churches’  sacred texts, which had been declared to be infallibly true?

For  the Aquarian Age, the age of truth, let’s paraphrase the above quote:  ‘Trust the wisdom and truth of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Your  heart recognises it when it comes your way and tells you through the  world of your feelings whether something is true or false, right or  wrong. Pay attention to it and this way find understanding through the  wise one or living God within. You can then no longer go wrong and all  your paths will gradually become and then forever be straight.’

And  the following is the essence of message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that came to me in a White Eagle Lodge newsletter on 17th  August 2020: ‘In the course of every one of your earthly lifetimes only a  small part of your whole being functions with the help of your physical  body. Your spirit/soul always has been and forever will be part of God.  At the beginning of your the earthly school of life’s lessons your  lower self can be likened to being chained to the hold of a great ship.  It takes many lifetimes until it has gained sufficient light for getting  its first glimpses of the beauty of the great ocean of life through  which your ship has always been ploughing. In the course of every  earthly lifetime every earthly self’s light steadily increases, a)  through absorbing more the Christ Star’s actual light and b) through  growing in wisdom and understanding of itself and its environment.

‘Without  the earthly self being aware of it, it has always been moving steadily  and methodically forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. And  that has drawn it ever closer into the loving embrace of the Great  Light, the Source its being, the same as all other manifestations of  life in the whole of Creation. Every one of you develops like this and  at all times you are being bathed by the warmth and love of the Christ  Star’s light.

‘Although for a long time your spirit/soul is  trapped and held prisoner in the darkness of its earthly self’s lack of  understanding of God’s true nature and its own, and the wise higher  purpose of its existence, every one of you always has been and forever  will be guided and protected by us. We are the wise ones in the  spiritual background of your earthly existence, who are in charge of  humankind’s individual and collective development on all levels. It  takes a long time until you realise how closely observed and watched  over by us your evolutionary journey has always been and forever will  be. Although we are invisible to ordinary earthly eyes, we always have  been and forever will be watching everything that happens on your plane.  Because humankind has been given freedom of choice, only when things  threaten to get out of hand, do we intervene by putting a stop to them  to protect humankind and its world. That’s what is in the process of  happening to the pandemic 2019/2020. Having served its purpose, there is  no need for it to continue. That’s why it will soon be reaching its  natural happy ending. This will not surprise you as much as the rest of  humankind.

‘Those who have been following the Aquarian writings,  are familiar with the pandemic’s spiritual background and why it  happened at this particular time. If you are one of them, for you there  is no need to run with the herd and be frightened by the continuing  efforts of your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. If you turn to  us instead, we will help you intuitively to walk your predestined  pathway of evolving into one of the saviours and redeemers of themselves  and their world. Never forget that hand in hand with us, your spirit  guides and helpers, all things are possible and any condition can be  healed, especially this one. Together let’s demonstrate how the Christ  spirit, through waking up in ever more of human beings and bringing it  forth, each from deep within their own being, really can save and redeem  you and your world. This is the only way it can come about.

‘Naturally,  the decision of whether to join or not to join our movement of bringing  healing and peace to Mother Earth at last, is up to every individual.  But if you seriously want this to come about, turn to us. The more of  you do this, the sooner and more easily it will come about. Rest assured  that on the earthly plane none of you is ever left to their own  devices. We are always with all of you, quietly observing from your  world’s spiritual inner background. When someone veers off too far from  their predestined pathway, some kind of event nudges them back onto it.  There are no accidents or coincidences in your world. And everything  that happens to you is the result of something you did, you created it.  The Universal laws are just to the point of perfection, they never err.

‘So  trust us and do not fear, we are with you all the way and you will  forever be safe. Last but by no means least, we remind you that for  bringing about the greatest healing miracle of all times that has ever  been experienced on your planet, we need your help as much as you need  ours. God bless you all and thank you.’
 Recommended Reading:​ ·        ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ ·        ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Eight
*_
_*Only A Shadow
*_
_*




*_
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother Creator of all life
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
The love we have for You,
Is only a shadow of Your love for us,
Your deep abiding love
That has never left us.

Our belief in You, O Creator,
Is but a shadow of Your faith in us,
Your deep and lasting faith
That has always accompanied us
On our journey forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
That will forever continue.

Our lives are in Your hands,
O Angels and Masters,
Of the Christ Circle, the Throne of God,
Assisted by spirit guides, friends and helpers,
Who, even though they are invisible to earthly eyes,
Have always have been and forever will be with us.

Our love for You has been growing since
We found out who and what You truly are,
Who we are and what kind of a relationship
Every one of us has with You.
Through this the light of Your Love
Penetrates ever deeper into
The cells and atoms of our whole being
And restores all parts into
Normal healthy functioning.
From there it flows into our world’s
Individual and collective consciousness,
For the blessing and healing of
Every manifestation of life.

You and the Angels need us as much
As we need You to make a reality of
Our dream of Mother Earth as a place
Where peace and harmony, honesty and truth
Rule supreme, where
Sickness, hunger and starvation are unknown,
The lust for warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption
Have been overcome.
Even death, the way we once understood
It’s meaning, has been left behind.

The joy that fills our whole being
About this future for our world
Is but a shadow of what
You and the Angels are feeling about
Our homecoming into the awareness
Of Your true nature and our own,
That each one of us, without exception,
Is a spark of Your Great Light
And a beloved child of the Earth,
Who at last is standing before you,
Face to face.

​It’s  good to know that everything in the whole of Creation is of You and  from You, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Your only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. And every one of us is a spark of  this Great light. Therefore, all powers and characteristics that are in  You are also in every one of us, the highest as well as the lowest.  Nobody is all bad or good. We are all a mixture of both. Our dark and  evil side is meant to be overcome and left behind and the more our  higher nature takes over, it dies a natural death. Bringing forth, each  from deep within their own being, their own God or Christ nature. We are  here to develop and bring it to full unfoldment. That’s what our whole  world is presently experiencing and every one of us is taking part in  it. Christianity’s dying man on the cross is a symbolism for this part  of our individual and collective education in the earthly school of  life.
Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
https://www.booksie.com/504430-of-good-and-evil 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Will Is Known Within
*_






​ Symbols  and metaphors are the language of the spirit. From the earliest  beginnings of humankind’s existence on the Earth, the highest levels of  life have been using them to convey its ideas, thoughts and truths to  us. At the start of our earthly education we are still unable to  recognise them for what they truly are and understand their meaning. But  as we  progress on the evolutionary pathway, the gift of interpreting  these signals gradually comes to us. From within our own being it  unfolds our spiritual perception and vision and provides us with ever  clearer vision and clairvoyance. True clairvoyance is the comprehension  of the esoteric meaning of symbols and of the truth that can be found  behind all aspects of earthly life.

In the course of the Aquarian  Age ever more of us are going to develop the gift of recognising the  esoteric meaning of the symbolisms that for such a long time had to  remain hidden behind the surface words of the myths and legends of our  world. This applies to every one of the religions and belief systems  that ever existed and therefore also to the Jesus legend. And like  everything that has ever happened in earthly life and continues to do so  to this day, the tale of the Master’s life was given by the Angels and  Masters in charge of our world for wise educational purposes and by the  will of God. It was with full intention that young and inexperienced  souls should at first take it literally.

It has been said that  the Will of God is known within. What a long time it seems to have taken  for humankind to realise that this is an indication that the will of  God is known to us because God is as much part of us as we are of God.  Saying this is easily done, but where is God? From the first moment of a  human being’s appearance on the Earth plane a spark of the Divine  dwells in its heart, although at first only in seed form. Each one of  us, without exception, is the Great Father/Mother’s child of the Earth  and a young God in the making. One cannot help marvelling at what a long  way our race must have come on its evolutionary pathway.

How  truly blessed we are to be among the awakened ones at this very special  time! And it’s good to know that our intuition = the inner teacher and  guide, is the living God within. Its task it is to keep us safe by  steering us through the rapids of our earthly existence with the help of  Its wisdom. With the passing of time we learn to rely on this guidance.  We ever more willingly follow its advice, which rises through the world  of our feelings from the innermost core of our being into our conscious  awareness.

Knowing that God is no outside force but an integral  part of our own nature, there no longer is the need for anyone to run  around endlessly and in decreasing circles, like chickens with their  heads chopped off, ostentatiously ‘doing good’. The more highly evolved,  spiritually open and aware we become and bring forth our true Christ  nature, the more powerfully a deep inner desire simply to be a good  person can be felt. The recognition that every life, including ours, has  a special meaning and fulfils a higher purpose, makes us kinder and  more loving, respectful, tolerant and considerate towards the needs of  those around us, whilst not overlooking our own.

Being aware that  everybody has everything within, the very worst as well as the best,  makes it easy to look for and find the good in all people and  situations. And whenever the need for it arises, we freely and willingly  choose the way less travelled and ignore the easy options, for the  simple reason that our inner guru tells us that this route is the right  one for us. Appreciating that God’s Kingdom can only establish itself on  the Earth plane when ever more of us do their share of making our  planet a better place for all its inhabitants, we roll up our sleeves –  metaphorically speaking – and get to work. This starts with bringing our  own inner house in order and sweeping in front of our own door. Any  contribution, no matter how small, does make a difference. In due course  our joint efforts will take all of God’s children of the Earth back  into the conscious awareness of their true nature and the duties and  responsibilities that are involved.

The inner teacher is the only  authority in the whole of Creation that can show us what is good and  right, beautiful and true for us at any given moment. With the passing  of time we learn to trust it and gladly pay attention to what it has to  say. Supported by our inner guidance we unflinchingly take positive  actions that are based on our natural inclinations and follow not only  our own highest dreams, ideals and inspirations, but those of the whole  of humankind. This is our personal guru’s way of showing us how to  fulfil our highest potential. In this way eventually every human being’s  Highest or God Self will assist its earthly counterpart to manifest its  the characteristics of their Christ nature in earthly life.

That’s  the only way Christ will ever be born in Bethlehem. The town represents  a symbolism for the collective heart and soul of all humankind and  every individual one within it. Each time another human being makes  their Christ nature a reality in Earth life, one more of is doing their  share of bringing God’s kingdom down the Earth and assists our race’s  homecoming into the oneness with God and all life. Every conscious  effort one of us makes at being good, not out of fear of retribution or  hoping for some kind of recompense, but simply because we feel an urgent  need to express our higher nature in all our endeavours.

On the  inner level all life is one and even the smallest effort of expressing  our Christ nature is worthwhile, because everything that is done for one  is done for all. Therefore, when we are healing all life is recovering  with us. And each time one of us progresses on their evolutionary  homeward bound journey, our whole race and even our planet and  everything it holds in its loving embrace moves forwards and upwards  with us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

​​ ​ From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hoping And Dreaming
*_
_*




*_
​ The Universe’s hopes, dreams and aims in  truth are our own. The realisation of this in the end encourages the  small and frightened earthly self to gradually surrender every last  shred of its selfishness and fears, as it merges ever more with its  Highest Self, the Christ Spirit. Each time this happens for one more of  us, the story of the resurrection is coming true. It can take a long  time, sometimes decades, for the lower self to die on the cross, the  oldest symbol of our earthly existence, until the Christ Self can  finally take over its whole being. Its Spirit then rises from being  incarcerated and entombed in the atoms of another human physical body.  As its cells increasingly fill with the Christ light, they are restored  and regenerated to normal healthy functioning. 

This is how the ancient prophecy that a being would appear in our world,  to heal everybody’s wounds, make good our sins and save us all, at last  comes true and is fulfilled. The Age of Aquarius is going to bring us  ever more of the revelations of God’s truth. From the evidence it has  already provided us with it is clear to see that the long promised  healer, saviour and redeemer is the Christ Spirit in every human heart  and the heart and soul of our whole world. It could never have been a  man by the name of Jesus, a Christed one, half God and half human, just  the same as we are.

George Eliot wrote: ‘Our finest hope is [our] finest memory.’ I believe  that by this she meant the shedding of our lower earthly nature and  reawakening into the awareness of who and what we truly are and always  have been: part of God, at one with God and the same as God – nothing  but goodness and light. To me, this in a nutshell is the meaning of the  Master Jesus’ dying on the cross and his subsequent resurrection.  Someone wrote to me the other day: ‘I am silent in the face of your in  my view negative references to Jesus in your writings. Were you there?’  My response was: ‘In reply to your question, the one who is writing  through me, my Highest Self, in whom we are all one, said: ‘No, you were  not there, because the events described in the Jesus legend never took  place in the realities of Earth life. If they had, you could have been  there.’’

Wikipedia has the following to say about the Jesus legend and the New  Testament’s gospels dedicated to it: ‘A gospel is an account that  describes the life, death and resurrection of Jesus of Nazareth. The  most widely known examples are the four canonical gospels of Matthew,  Mark, Luke and John, but the term is also used to refer to apocryphal  gospels, non-canonical gospels, Jewish-Christian gospels, and Gnostic  gospels. Christianity places a high value on the four canonical gospels,  which it considers to be a revelation from God and central to its  belief system. Christianity traditionally teaches that the four  canonical gospels are an accurate and authoritative representation of  the life of Jesus. But more liberal churches and many scholars believe  that not everything contained in the gospels is historically reliable.  For example, according to Linda Woodhead ‘the gospels’ birth and  resurrection narratives can be explained as attempts to fit Jesus’ life  into the logic of Jewish expectations.’ 

What is so terrible about accepting that the Jesus story is a legend,  when something much more beautiful and profound, kind and loving, simple  and realistic – as well as yes, down to Earth –, is on offer in  exchange for the weltering in the gore of the Jesus tale? To appeal to  the public and capture people’s imagination, it was painted on a vast  canvas in the style of the great classical tragedy tradition of Greek  antiquity. This is not surprising because the writers were Jewish people  who were steeped in the Greek culture. You don’t have to take my word  for it that God’s truth really is hidden behind the words of the  Gospels. I recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’, in this  context especially pages 229-231. See the link at the end of this  paragraph. Ask the wise one within you whether any of what is written  there as well as in my jottings is true and right for you, and pay  careful attention to its response. 

If you, my dear reader, are one of the Doubting Thomases ‘out there’, I  have a few questions for you: ‘Are you seriously interested in finding  God’s truth? Do you wish that our world should become a more peaceful  and enjoyable place for all, where the people of all nations live  together in peace and harmony, where exploitation, greed and  over-consumption, violence and crime are no longer known? If you do want  these things to happen, welcome to the club of the believers that with  the help and the will of God and the Angels anything can be done. The  only condition for joining our fellowship is the love in your heart for  all of humankind, our world and its Creator and the Angels, who bring us  into being and take us out of it, and between these two states of  existence take good care of us and try to make our earthly existence  bearable.

And if you would like a confirmation that what I am telling you here and  in any other part of my writings is true, again consult with your inner  teacher, the living God within, the Christ Spirit. This is the only  guru in the whole of Creation who knows the answer to all our questions  and doesn’t charge anything for its services. From ‘The Milk Is White’  comes the following warning: ‘It is important to be aware that there  are many souls incarnate who are misguided, because they have not yet  overcome their selfish desires and present themselves to us as Gurus and  Masters and seek our allegiance and all that entails. Others have the  spiritual knowledge but because they do not live that knowledge mislead  themselves into using it for selfish purposes. Hence independent thought  is very important. ‘By their actions you may judge them’ and ‘Beware  the priest who is also a businessman’ is wise counsel to keep in mind.

‘There are others who, with the best of intentions, try to convince us  that the texts on which they rely are the only true one. Sadly this  ignorance demonstrates a lack of understanding of the Truth. Some  present for our acceptance and salvation what may be likened to a  beautiful bonsai – a plant whose shape is contrived, whose roots do not  probe deeply and whose branches are low and do not reach into the  ethers. Whenever we are making any choices we need to be aware that a  rope incorrectly knotted is difficult to undo.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
•     ‘From Losing Faith To Finding Renewed Faith’​ 
From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Fifty-Nine

None So Blind . . .

Turn To Me (2) – Part One

Updated July 2020 
*_
_*



*_

Turn to me, O turn and be saved,
Says the Lord, for I am God.
There is no other, none beside me,
I call your name.

I am He who comforts you,
Who are you to be afraid?
Your flesh that fades
Is made like the grass of the field,
Soon to wither.

Listen to me, my people;
Give ear to me, my nation;
A law will go forth from me,
And my justice for a light to the people.

Lift up your eyes to the Heavens,
And look at the Earth down below.
Those Heavens will vanish like smoke,
And the Earth will wear out like a garment.

John Foley

​The  tale of Jesus was an essential part of one of the religions in which  the concept of good and evil was presented in the form of God and the  devil. The story of the God-man’s life is but one the legends we gave to  your world during humankind’s spiritual child- and adulthood. Jesus  represented that which is good, kind and loving in you and your world  and the devil that which is dark, nasty and evil. With tales of this  nature we tried to bring you a better understanding of the forces of  good and evil. For a long time they are at loggerheads in your world as  well as within every one of you. When you have reached spiritual  adulthood, you realise that there is no point in turning to Jesus  because he is not a historical figure, merely as a thoughtform. That’s  why he could never save and redeem anyone.

The story of the  Master’s life is but one of the many legends through which we,  throughout the ages, from time to time have tried to familiarise  humankind with the concept of good and evil. Being sparks of the Divine,  both are a natural part of every human being’s nature. There is only  who can truly save and redeem you and your world and that’s every one of  you for themselves and that’s why we are asking you to turn to us, the  Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, instead of Jesus. We are  supported by vast numbers of groups of spirit guides and helpers on the  lower levels of our realm. For a long time we have been yearning to show  ever more of you intuitively how to go about bringing forth, each from  deep within their own being, their higher God or Christ nature.

We  are the executors of God’s great evolutionary plan and responsible for  all levels of humankind’s development. Unbeknown to you, we have always  guided every one of you on their long journey forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life. Now that you are ready to be aware of  our presence and work, that’s why we are asking you not to turn to Jesus  but to us. As soon as the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly  mind has been successfully tuned into our frequencies, we can start  using you as one of the channels through which the Christ energies’  blessing and healing power are flowing with ever increasing strength to  wherever there is a need for them. In this process, your own whole being  of mind and body, spirit and soul heals and every part of it gradually  returns to normal healthy functioning. And this is how God’s great plan  of life decrees that, in due course, every human being evolves into  another saviour and redeemer of themselves, the whole of humankind and  your world.

To practise the God or Christ part of your nature all  you have to do is live a good life and send nothing but kind, loving  and forgiving thoughts to whoever comes your way, and especially to your  world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Every thought of this nature  one of you sends their way adds to the strength of the Christ light’s  stream of consciousness. Your thoughts direct the flow of light to them  and that enables their Divine spark to absorb ever more of it. Deprived  of light, because of its earthly counterpart’s over-materialistic  attitudes and way of living, such sparks cannot help having been kept  prisoner in that state. That’s why they hungrily absorb even the tiniest  rays of light that reach them.

And that continues until the  person’s God or Christ nature begins to stir from its slumbering state.  Its qualities begin to wake up and that is accompanied by our world’s  love of honesty and truth. This is what’s presently happening to every  individual spark and all together they are the spark of humankind and  your world. The more of you take part in sending kind, loving and  forgiving thoughts to any kind of pirate on the high seas of earthly  life, the more easily their own Christ nature as well as the Christ  nature of the whole of humankind wakes up. The Jesus legend’s baby in  the manger is a symbolism for this process that in due course takes  place in the heart of every human being, the whole of humankind and your  world. The heart is the symbol for the most humble place on the Earth.

Every  one of you is endowed with the power of easing the pain of this birth  by sending their loving thoughts. Please also direct them to anyone who  is presently taking part in earthly life and do not forget those who are  resting and recovering from the stresses of that existence in our  realm. The sparks of those on both sides of the veil of consciousness  that separates our two worlds, all together are the spark of humankind  and its world. Added to that are also the sparks of those who once took  part in earthly life and whose vibrations had evolved sufficiently for  moving on to start exploring the higher levels of life. That’s what many  of the old and experienced spirit/souls in your midst will soon be  doing.

And every one of you is constantly making their own unique  contribution to Mother Earth’s evolutionary progress. All of those who  have moved on are now part of the many groups of your guides and helpers  in our realm. Together they are known to you under the collective name  of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. They receive their  instructions from us about how much of God’s sacred wisdom and truth  humankind is ready to receive at any given time. We decide where it  should be presented and in what form, for example the Buddha legend  starting in your world’s Eastern part and spreading out from there.

The  Abrahamic religions Judaism and Christianity with its Jesus legend, was  followed by Islam. These three had their beginnings in the Middle East.  As ever, the blind were leading the blind by priesthoods that blessed  their soldier’s weapons in the name of a God they did not yet  understand. Doesn’t it make you feel sad that religions that are meant  to connect us all with God and each other, to this day manages to make  us into enemies instead of friends? As this is still happening in some  parts of your world, don’t you want to do all you can to help these  people to wake up from the illusions of such an existence? If so, you  know where to start directing your kind, loving and forgiving thoughts.  For they know not what they are doing . . .

The more  materialistically orientated your world became, the more deprived of  light the individual and collective spark of humankind was. This is by  no means what God’s great plan for the development of humankind and its  world decrees. Something drastic had to happen to bring all of you to  your senses. It needed to be big enough to shake humankind up, that  would stop it from getting lost in the illusion that acquiring material  possessions and wealth is the reason for taking part in earthly life.  The pandemic has fulfilled the purpose of forcing ever more of you to  peer beyond the ends of their noses and the limited horizons of their  earthly existence. This would enable you to become aware of your higher  realties and the evolutionary hopes and dreams for you and your world.

For  ever more of you the pandemic has served the purpose of bringing things  to a head. Through the suffering and hardships many of you had and  still have to endure, some of humankind’s most ancient and severe karmic  debts have been redeemed. The time for moving on has come because the  birth of your world’s Christ child is happening just where you are. It  happens when people help each other wherever they can, because they are  then bringing forth their very own Christ nature and developing its  highest, best and noblest qualities.
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Sixty

None So Blind . . .

Turn To Me (2) – Part Two

Who Or What Is Jesus?
*_






​For  a long time, the majority of your world’s population has been dreaming  of peace on Earth and goodwill to all and that one day it will become a  reality on your planet. And many of you are likely to be familiar with  the song: ‘Jesus, joy of man’s desiring.’ The time has come for  discovering that this world of your dreams can only be made into a  reality on the earthly plane when ever more of you realise the truth  about Jesus and his role as a peacemaker. That’s why we have come to  tell you that the God-man is a symbolism of every human being’s higher  God or Christ nature.

Peace can only come to your world, when  ever more of you bring forth, each from deep within their own being, the  powers and qualities of this aspect of their being. Like all great  things this one is simplicity itself. All you have to do is being a good  person, who leads a good and modest life that does not stress your  planet’s precious resources unnecessarily, and who endeavours to think  nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts about everybody who  shares your world. If you have not yet tried it, you will be surprised  how difficult that can turn out in view of what always has been and  still is happening in your world.

In keeping with God’s plan for  humankind’s development, in the course of many lifetimes every human  being is destined to evolve into one of the billions of saviours and  redeemers of themselves, the whole of humankind and your world. In view  of the evolutionary level they by now have reached, we are paraphrasing  the above mentioned song: ‘Humankind’s greatest joy consists of  discovering the truth about Jesus, that the God-man is not a historical  figure who once walked the Earth. He is a symbolism of every human  being’s own higher God or Christ nature. This knowledge empowers all of  you to start acting as your own and your world’s saviour and redeemer.  This is how all human beings will eventually be required to contribute  to the joy of bringing healing and everlasting peace to your planet.’  And that is the only way the greatest healing miracle that has ever been  experienced on the Earth at present is in the process of unfolding. The  speed with which it progresses depends on every one of you, so please  share what you are finding here with as many of your family and friends  as possible.

Thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation. And every kind, loving and forgiving thought is a ray of light  and a powerful instrument that not only increases the sender’s own  light but also adds some more strength to the blessing and healing power  of your world’s light stream of consciousness. As a spark of the Christ  light, the Divine powers and characteristics are in every one of you  and that’s why you can direct the light stream’s energies to wherever  you want them to go. The light you send first benefits the recipient’s  Divine spark and from there it flows into the spark of the whole of  humankind and your world. Every individual spark is an integral part of  both. And having been deprived for a long time of an ordinary steady  inflow of spiritual light, the collective spark most gratefully absorbs  the steadily increasing strength of the Christ light’s stream.

The  polar opposite and balancing force of that stream of consciousness is  the dark stream, the same way as the passive receptive feminine forces  of life balance and complete the masculine outgoing and active ones. One  cannot function or even exist without the other and that in the whole  of Creation, therefore also in every one of you and your world. The  nature of both streams is neutral. However, love being the main law of  life for all its manifestations and that on every one of its levels,  everything in your world that ever trespassed this law fed into the dark  stream and that, with the passing of time, kept on increasing its  strength. And every kind, loving and forgiving thought, word and action  has always fed into the light stream and increased its power to  gradually absorb ever more of that which accumulates in its dark  counterpart.

The suffering and hardships the pandemic is causing  for millions of people around your world is the redemption of unpaid  karmic debts that had been left behind from those that accumulated in  the course of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy and the  enforcement of the all-male religions of that time. The pandemic has  been part of repairing your world’s imbalance between the spiritual and  material aspects of humankind’s existence that was created by those at  the head of these religions and their followers. The pandemic has  fulfilled its purpose because by now ever more of you are becoming aware  that their earthly existence fulfils a higher purpose and that a high  and holy destiny awaits every human being at the end of their earthly  education.

Humankind’s steadily increasing awareness of its  spiritual nature and the meaning of its earthly existence is slowly  restoring your world’s balance. The wise higher reasons for the all-male  religions and the unbalancing effect they had have been sufficiently  explained in other parts of the Aquarian writings, especially in ‘The  Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’. We have always worked hard to avoid  humankind destroying each other and its planet. However, to restore the  balance of your world’s streams of consciousness, we need your  co-operation.

Unfortunately, there are still too many in your  midst who believe they can do as they please, for as long as they are  doing it secretly so that – as far as they know – nobody watches them.  Is it any wonder that your planet is in its present state, that a  pandemic was possible and even necessary to wake humankind’s spiritual  nature from its slumbering state? But because of our presence, your  world’s troublemakers and scaremongers could not be more wrong. We  always have been and forever will be observing what every one of you, at  any given time, is thinking, saying and doing. That reveals to us which  level of spiritual maturity someone has reached. And this is how we  know that at present the Christ nature of ever more of you is ready to  wake up.

You are one of them, if you feel you would like to do  something to end your world’s present sad state and the suffering and  hardships that millions are experiencing at the hands of a comparatively  small greedy, selfish and thoughtless minority. Turn to us, we are  waiting to show you intuitively in what way you can contribute. Start  straight away by sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to those  who are trying to keep the pandemic going. Because it has served its  purpose, we are not going to allow this state to continue unnecessarily.  So, let’s end it together. In close co-operation with us, every one of  you has the power of doing their share of unfolding your world’s  greatest healing miracle ever, in full view of your whole world.

Your  world needs you, now more than ever before. So please join us and each  time your kind and loving thoughts return to you, as surely they will,  send them on their way time and again. You have no idea how much you  will then be helping your world’s balancing and healing process. Its  return to normal healthy functioning shall be your reward. As a result  of the pandemic, new and better ways of treating your planet and  everything that exists on it are going to develop. We shall provide  plenty of ideas, the way we always have done to improve humankind’s  living conditions, so that once more you and your world really will be  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral.

And now  let’s return for a moment to the song that states: ‘Listen to Me, My  people. Give ear to me, My nation: a law will go forth from Me and My  justice for a light to the people.’ We would like to paraphrase it for  the Aquarian age: ‘In the fullness of time, My justice of My law will  bring the light of truth to My beloved children of the Earth. All of  them are My people. I will then tell them about My nature and theirs,  the special relationship every one of them always has had and forever  will have with Me, and that every one of them – whatever the colour of  their skin or their beliefs – will forever be My beloved child.’

Discovering  the truth about Jesus is the greatest joy in store for the whole of  humankind. It enables every one of you to bring forth, not from some  outside force but from deep within your own being, the qualities of your  very own higher God or Christ nature. Through practising your best,  highest and noblest characteristics in every one of your daily  encounters, every one of you is endowed with the power of making your  world into a better and more peaceful place for those around you.

Having  matured into spiritual adulthood, wise ones are doing this not because  it is written somewhere that this is what they should do, but because  they understand what is at stake that’s what they want to do. There’s a  world of difference between these two attitudes. Besides, only through  acting upon any kind of knowledge can it become part of the spiritual  property that’s yours forever. That’s why wise ones firsts sweep in  front of their own door and tidy up their habitual thinking and  behaviour patterns. And as your world’s eminent scientist Albert  Einstein, 1879-1955, wrote: ‘Any fool can know. Understanding is  something quite different.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Sixty-One

None So Blind . . .

Turn To Me (2) – Part Three

A Law Will Go Forth From Me
*_






​ Yes, at the beginning of the creative  process God’s laws brought all worlds and beings into existence, they  all went forth from the Godhead, not from Jesus. The law mentioned in  the song is that of cause and effect or Karma. It has always ensured  that perfect justice ruled throughout the whole of Creation, therefore  also your world and everything that takes part in it, in particular  humankind. The same as everything Divine it is simplicity itself. It  decrees that everything has to return to its source. And because the  main law of life is love, the law of cause and effect ensures that  nothing can ever get lost or wind up forgotten in the vastness of space  of time of the worlds that were yet to come. 

The Divine justice is perfect. That’s how it comes about that in one or  several of your earthly lifetimes you manipulate people with the help of  fear-inducing tales that are mere inventions and not true. This is  followed by creating earthly laws that these stories are literally true,  when they are nothing of the kind. You then use all manner of lying and  cheating, deception and corruption, to satisfy the desires of your  lower earthly nature for the amassing of every more earthly riches. The  Divine justice returns your misdeeds to you in one of your, at that time  still far distant, earthly lifetimes, when you have grown strong enough  to cope with things of this nature. You then find yourself at the  receiving end of the suffering that you, when you were still working  your way through the lessons of your spiritual childhood and  adolescence, so generously and thoughtlessly handed out to those around  you.

That’s what your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers have for some  time been occupied with. Some of them are devout Christians, who  seriously believe that they can behave whichever way they like and sin  as much as suits their personal requirements, because Jesus will surely  save and redeem them, as long as they attend church on Sundays and so  show that they are followers of Jesus. How would they react if they knew  that the legend of his life was created by us, the Angels and Masters  of the Christ Circle? What would they do if you told them that Jesus has  never been more than a thoughtform that was intended to be around only  for a predestined length of time and would then be removed? 

The wise higher purpose of the Jesus legend has been sufficiently  explained in other parts of the Aquarian writings. The legendary God-man  now has this message for them: ‘Having merely existed as a thoughtform,  I could never save and redeem anyone, never mind the whole of humankind  and its world. The only one who can do this is each and every one of  you, for themselves. To make it happen, the only thing you have to do is  bring forth, from deep within your inner being, the powers and  qualities of our own higher God or Christ nature.’

Your friends and helpers on many different levels of our realm have been  waiting for a long time to help ever more of you with this process. Do  not be afraid and let no-one run away with the idea that they can  permanently rule your world. Its reins have always rested safely in the  hands of the Highest Forces of life. We alone have true and everlasting  power and that will never change. The intentions behind every human  being’s thoughts, words and actions have always been clearly visible to  us. You're your most secret thoughts are perceived by us as if you were  shouting them from the rooftops. 

We allowed the pandemic to happen because the time had come for the  waking up of humankind’s individual and collective higher God or Christ  nature. This event created sufficient opportunities for ever more of you  to emerge from the darkness of a purely material existence into the  light of recognising their true nature as eternal and immortal beings,  who are merely spending another one of their many lifetimes on the  earthly plane. For a long time all of you are taking part in the lessons  of the earthly school of life, without being aware what you are really  after and that is constantly searching for consciousness expanding  experiences. 

Through the wisdom and knowledge you gain along the pathway of each  lifetime and your steadily increasing understanding of yourself, the  world around you and the higher purpose and meaning of the different  levels of your existence, your consciousness expands and you grow from  spiritual childhood and adolescence into adulthood. God’s great plan of  life decrees that, in the course of countless earthly lifetimes, every  one of you evolves into a healer and lightbringer, a guardian and keeper  of Mother Earth, as well as a saviour and redeemer of yourself, the  whole of humankind and your world. And that takes us full circle back to  ‘Healers And Healing’, the first part of the Aquarian writings.

Once you are aware of the laws of love and evolution, i.e. evolution  based on love, you do your best to leave the Earth in a somewhat better  state than you found it. When you realise this is the ultimate higher  purpose of every human earthly lifetime and the end of your present one  comes round, it’s no big deal for you. Glad to go home, you eagerly  reach out for its hand when one of the Angels of death takes you back to  your true eternal home, from which you emerge at the beginning of each  earthly lifetime, the world of spirit or light where honesty and truth  have always been the supreme rulers.

The cross is the oldest symbol known to humankind for its earthly  existence. The dying man nailed to Christianity’s cross is a symbolism  for your above described evolutionary state. Aware of what is happening  to you, what you are doing and why, there is no need for you to pray:  ‘Father, forgive them for they know not what they are doing.’ You have  the advantage of realising that there is only one God and that is the  Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ Spirit, who knows the reason why everything in the  whole of Creation happens and therefore understands the way of all  things. And because the Divine love understands all, it forgives all.  You understand that everything is of God and part of God, that which is  good as well as that which is evil, and that all life is constantly  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral towards the  loving aspect of the Divine. 

Because you understand, you realise that it’s up to you to forgive your  world’s troublemakers and scaremongers for what they are doing to  humankind, only because they do not yet know about the spiritual  background of their existence and that every human being is personally  responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions. This  leads you to the realisation that, if you wish your world to become a  better and more peaceful place for everybody, you need to turn to us so  we can show you intuitively how you with your gifts can bring about the  miracle of helping the blind to see and the deaf to hear.

The best way is sharing what you are finding here with as many as  possible. Bearing in mind how much misery proselytising has brought to  your world, avoid it at all cost and proceed with great caution. Ask  anyone who is interested to pay attention to how their inner guidance  reacts to what’s before them, so it can tell them through the world of  their feelings whether it is true or not. Those who are ready to receive  a gift of this importance will understand and then want to share it  with their family and friends. Those who are unready will be guided to  it by us, when their time for understanding has come.

The word religion for your world’s belief systems of the past has been a  misnomer, if ever there was one. By successfully keeping you away from  finding out the truth about God’s true nature and your own, they turned  ever more of you against each other. Alas, to this day some of them  manage to convince people that people who reject their teachings is an  enemy and through this provide ever more reasons for treachery and  deceit, violence and warmongering. Rest assured that this too will soon  come to its natural end, because these things have been part of the  lessons of the patriarchy and especially its final phase, the Piscean  age. The painful process of the pandemic has been necessary for the  redemption of the karmic debts that accrued during those periods of  humankind’s development. Alas, they too once were necessary. 

But the deeper your world moves into the Aquarian age, the more it will  be noticeable that loving and respecting the people of all nations,  irrespective of their beliefs and the colour of their skins, is taking  over as the new world order. Everything starts and ends with every one  of you. If you long for a world where people live together peacefully  and harmoniously, co-operating instead of lying, cheating and exploiting  each other whenever an opportunity for it arises, you have to set an  example that others wish to follow and conduct your own life that way.  Because you are magnetic beings and like attracts like, with the passing  of time, you then attract ever more people whose energies are similar  to yours into your orbit. 

You and your world are steadily moving towards a new golden age of  freedom from slavery of all kinds, especially religious ones, and peace  for all. Any work on changing your perception of life and attitude  towards all people, and also your thinking and behaviour patterns will  be an excellent preparation for making humankind’s highest hopes and  dreams into a reality on the earthly plane. When the religions that our  world has known so far have disappeared, you will be enjoying the  freedom of believing what your heart tells you is the truth, instead of  something that was written a long time ago and now has lost all its  value. Your world’s new religion deserves this name because it does  connect all of you with your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all  life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ spirit’s  light, as well as with each other. 

We, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are  the voice of your inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, who  knows the way of all things and never leads anyone astray. And that is  the long awaited and promised new world teacher of the Aquarian age.  Every one of you has their very own teacher and there truly is nothing  to fear for those who have connected with theirs. We shall always guide  and protect you against all harmful influences, including the pandemic.  We are ready to show every one of you intuitively what they can do to  bring it to its natural and happy ending. And that’s why we are saying:  ‘Turn to us, o come and be saved. Let us show each and every one of you  intuitively how you, in keeping with God’s great plan of life, are meant  to save and redeem yourself, the whole of humankind and your world.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Myths and Legends For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘What Kind Of Freedom Does Anyone Have?’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Golden Key’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​

 



​

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Sixty-Eight

There’s None So Blind . . .

Nobody Can Hide The Truth Forever
*_
_*




*_
​It  looks like the truth about our world’s present troublemakers and  scaremongers as the driving force behind the 2019/2020 pandemic is  beginning to emerge. The pharmaceutical industry’s greed is the energy  that has attempted several times to hype a viral outbreak into a mass  hysteria whose real cause is fear. This is all too easily stirred up  because of every human being’s hypochondriacal tendencies. The only  thing they had to do was each time get our world’s mass media to  methodically highlight this fear. It would then keep on spreading on its  own. In that case it does not take long until a viral outbreak has  grown to pandemic proportions. And I believe that this is how this  industry for quite some time has been working hard to produce the rope  on which it will eventually hang itself.

Let’s follow its track  record so far. The year 2005 saw the bird flu and therefore became known  as the bird flu year. Across the globe, the fear of avian influenza  caused government officials everywhere to place a higher priority on  developing plans to deal with what was declared to be a pandemic  influenza. This was followed by the Swine flu outbreak that lasted from  2009 to 2010. The virus was first identified in Mexico in April 2009. It  became known as swine flu because it was similar to flu viruses that  affect pigs. It spread rapidly from country to country because it was  marketed as a new type of flu virus that few young people were immune  to. The year 2014 saw the Ebola virus outbreak and again, in spite of  the joined efforts of the pharmaceutical industry and the mass media of  our world, no pandemic came about.

On 1st September 2020, the day  before the full Moon in Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of the  zodiac, someone brought the following to my attention:
•    ‘The First Rays Of Truth’

​Every  full Moon is a time for finding enlightenment, i.e. a better  understanding of something that could have been puzzling us for a long  time. It’s interesting that the above news came my way around the time  of the full Moon in Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac.  It is also the harvest sign in which the spiritual harvest is brought to  humankind. Virgo’s planetary ruler is Mercury. He is the winged  messenger of Roman mythology who stole the fire of the Gods, a symbolism  for the ideas of the highest levels of life. Mercury brings them down  to the Earth to relieve humankind’s suffering. Although no-one calls him  by that name any more or even thinks of him, by the look of things he  is playing that part to this day.

At the moment he brings us good  news about the state of our world’s health. And my inner guidance tells  me that this is how the truth about the pharmaceutical industry’s  intentions is making its voice heard. To the industry’s chagrin it  happens just when it thought that on this occasion it was going to hit  the jackpot, because soon its representatives would be able to put  sufficient psychological pressure on our world’s governments to make  vaccinations against Covid-19 compulsory for everybody. Their treasury  departments would then have to spend billons of their resources at a  time when their country’s economic prosperity has already been severely  damaged by the pandemic.

Thanks be to God and the Angels for  giving us a sign that they are in charge of us and our world and that,  the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the love of honesty and truth  will increasingly take over as our world’s true ruler. My inner guidance  tells me that the pharmaceutical industry are not going to be allowed  to walk in the footsteps of our world’s religions and satisfy the greed  of a comparatively small minority to rob people of their monetary  resources. This kind of behaviour belonged to humankind’s lessons of the  past. The one our world is now experiencing is its polar opposite of  lying and cheating, deception and corruption.

To this day, the  pandemic is an essential and necessary parts of teaching us the value of  honesty and truth. It is supplying all of us with first hand knowledge  how much damage the lying and cheating of a few can do to our whole  world. The wise ones in charge of us hope that when the truth is known,  the way it is beginning to do, we shall cherish it so much that all our  future encounters will be conducted in the spirit of honesty and  truthfulness. This is the way the Great Mother’s wisdom and love has  always been teaching us, Her beloved children of the Earth, the value of  everything. And although warmongering and all other types of violence  and crime up to now have not finished teaching us the value of peace,  eventually this lesson will also have been imbibed sufficiently. And  that’s how, in God’s time and not ours, hand in hand with the Angelic  hierarchy and its helpers, peace will then come to us and our world.

Meanwhile,  we are living in times of rapidly changing attitudes when ever more  people are striving to live more healthily, recycle more and treat our  planet with the kindness and consideration it deserves. Part of this  movement is turning to the age-old natural healing methods, which were  systematically suppressed by our old religions. It won’t take long now  until the pharmaceutical industry realises that following their example  no longer works. After starting off as a true benefactor for humankind,  it did not take long until the industry continued that way. Through the  fear of illnesses that may end in death and thoughts like: ‘And then,  what happens to me?’, both institutions successfully amassed vast  fortunes.

Fortunately, the days of such rulerships are definitely  numbered, because by now ever more of us are recognising the importance  of keeping the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds  tuned into the frequencies of God and the Angels. Those who find healing  for themselves in this way are simultaneously acting as one of their  channels through which the Christ light’s healing energies are flowing  into everything that exists on Mother Earth, including the planet  itself. Who would not prefer that procedure to the pharmaceutical  industry’s chemical products?

The old religions and that industry  are both parts of the same lesson that consists of teaching our world  the value of honesty and truth. In the year of healing, read more about  it in ‘The Rebirth Of Humankind’ by following the relevant link at the  end of this chapter, especially around the time of the full Moon in  Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of the zodiac, our world’s events  are serving the following purposes: 1) The redemption of karmic debts  that were created by old experienced spirit/souls whilst taking part in  leading one or the other, maybe even several in different lifetimes, of  our world’s old religions. 2) Young and inexperienced spirit/souls  creating new karmic debts that they will have to redeem in one of their  future lifetimes. 3) Even though the teaching the spiritual development  of these two generations is poles apart, with their help our whole world  is learning to appreciate the value of honesty and truth. The pandemic  is a mammoth demonstration of what kind of damage the lack of honesty  and truth can do to our whole world. It’s the first time in the history  of humankind’s  development that it can clearly be seen by everybody.

This  situation is only possible because not enough is known about what  happens to us when we have to part company with our physical bodies.  It’s the highest time that ever more of us discover that their fear of  death and the unknown is unjustified, because the only thing that  happens is that the essence of our being, our immortal spirit/soul  returns to its true home, the spirit realm, where we rest and recuperate  from the stresses and strains of our earthly existence. It also needs  to be known more widely that a truly great future is in store for every  human being and also our whole world. Find out more about these themes  by following the relevant links at the end of this chapter. The deeper  one looks into them, the more one realises that there truly is nothing  to be afraid of and much to look forward to, for every one of us, the  whole of humankind and also our world.

My work has always been  dedicated to showing the spiritually homeless how they can find safe  ways of going home. I have first hand experience of this state and know  how frightening and unsettling it is. And if your inner guidance reacts  to that which is before you here: ‘Yes, this is the truth!’, do not  forget to share it with as many as possible. I would provide a home for  every spiritually homeless person, if that were possible. But every one  of us has to walk this way on their own, fortunately no longer alone  when at last we turn to God and the Angels and ask them to light our way  with their wisdom and truths. Thanks and praise be to them.

P.S.  If you wish to read how and where the first rays of truth have  appeared, but cannot follow the provided link from where you are, please  go to my website www.raysofwisdom.com and click on ‘What’s New?’ and  then follow the first link given there.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Virgo’
•    ‘The Rebirth Of Humankind's Christ Nature’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*If I Can Help Somebody
*
​ 





​ If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.
My being here will not have been for nothing,
If I can help somebody to understand that their life
Has meaning because it serves a wise higher purpose.
What a shame if the gift of their present lifetime
Were frittered away, for in that case they would
Have to return in another one for a repeat performance
Of their quest for understanding.

If I can help ever more spiritually homeless 
To find out about their eternal home and that 
In truth there is no death, only a moving on to 
Different dimensions of life, 
So they lose their fear of death and the unknown.
When they understand that God and the Angels
Are in charge of us and our world
That they have always protected us and that now
The time has come for wanting to show us intuitively 
How, hand in hand with them, as many as possible
Need to do their share of bringing about
The greatest healing miracle ever
Experienced on the Earth and that is the 
Natural happy ending of the 2019/2020 pandemic,
Then my living has not been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius
Updated September 2020  ​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things
*
​ 





People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Some people enjoy troublemaking and scaremongering 
Because they have no idea that the Universal laws,
In due course, will return their mischief to them.
It will then be their turn to suffer like many in our midst
Are doing at present and also our whole world.
They will not know why bad things are happening to them. 
But knowing that they are our younger and less experienced
Siblings in the great family of humankind,
Let’s love them anyway and forgive them,
For they know not what they are doing to themselves.

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius
Updated September 2020  

From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life
*_






_The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’
Don McLean

​•     The experiences of all our lifetimes, past, present and future are  written in God’s great plan of life, also known as the book of life.  There is a small one for every individual human being, which in turn is  part of the Great Plan/Book for all life. There really is no need to go  in search of the lessons of our present lifetime, because they are  written quite clearly in both these places and therefore destined to  come our way in any case. The plan for every human being decrees that we  shall always be in the right place and with the right people, because  through them we are receiving our lessons and at the same time paying  some of our karmic debts.

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part  of the constantly ongoing individual and collective evolutionary process  of humankind’s expansion of consciousness and growth. And the quality  of our experiences has always been decided by everyone’s own will, which  is based on the thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and  brought with us from previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as  well as up to the present moment of our present one.

•    A long  time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we ourselves in the  world of light, our true home, together with the wise ones in charge of  us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would benefit our  development. Each new one provides us with countless opportunities for  gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through the inevitable  challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every human being’s  educational curriculum.

•    On the innermost level of our being  we know full well that without them it would be impossible for us to  grow in wisdom and understanding, the way each one of God’s children of  the Earth is meant to do. That’s why, when we have rested and  recuperated sufficiently in our other world, we ourselves – together  with the wise ones in charge of us – decide on which pathway will most  benefit our spiritual development in our next lifetime.

•     Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is  presently taking part in earthly life was created for carrying out some  highly specialised work. We have been granted the gift of this lifetime  so that with the passing of time it can reveal itself to us. This,  however, it can only do when our inner vision has developed  sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are presenting us  with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of  life, as well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the  spirit world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the  right lessons.

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of  the Highest always sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore,  when earthly problems arise let’s not look for purely personal  solutions, but first consider the Divine principles on which they are  based. This tunes our minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms  and a solution comes to us intuitively that is fair and just not only  for those concerned in earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•     Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first only  in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the praises  of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation,  the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all Suns. All  glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of all life,  you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My spirit and  soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every cell and atom  of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the whole of the  created world, You brought about from Its light.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Refusing Judgement
*_
_*




*_
​On  the road to spiritual Mastership, wise ones refuse to sit in judgement  over those who to this day are killing and maiming, raping and pillaging  to their heart’s content. The Jesus legend’s parable St John 8:7 about a  woman caught in adultery comes to their mind in which Jesus bent down  and wrote with his finger on the ground. When those who had gathered  around him kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said: ‘Let  anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at  her.’

This reminds them of lifetimes when they were going through  the crude and unevolved initial phase of their earthly self’s  development, and were as young and inexperienced as the present  offenders of our world are. Aware that there is every likelihood that  what these people are doing now was also once done by them, they count  the blessings of having reached the final phase of their earthly  education. And so they give thanks and praise to the Highest Forces for  having got them there.

Their knowledge helps these wise ones to  resist the temptation of taking trespassers against the laws of life by  the scruff of their necks and shaking them into the awakening of their  spiritual nature. It comforts them to know that this cannot come about  for any human being until the right point of their development has been  reached. But, nonetheless sometimes they cannot help wanting to assist  these people in some way. After all, they too are God’s beloved children  of the Earth and our siblings in the great family of humankind.  Whenever feelings of that nature threaten to overwhelm you, pay  attention to what kind of reaction comes to you intuitively from your  inner guidance. But in any case, be extra careful as nobody will thank  you for your efforts if they come at the wrong time for the other one.  At best they would simply not understand and wonder what kind of a  nutcase you are. At worst they could feel threatened by what you are  saying, become aggressive and attack you.

Whatever happens, we  are not to cast our pearls of wisdom before – no, not swine but the  unready. Best of all, to my mind, in all human encounters is to ask your  Highest Self that the right words should always come to you. Requests  of this nature are never denied by God and the Angels. When all is said  and done, every human being is walking the same road up the spiritual  mountain of life. And each one of the religions God and the Angels ever  gave to our world was but a somewhat different pathway that is meant to  be valid for a certain length of time only. Every belief system was a  river and now that the age of truth is with us, all of them are joining  forces and flowing into the vast ocean of spiritual life where God’s  eternal laws of love and evolution rule supreme.

Every new  religious myth, tale or legend was given in keeping with humankind’s  requirements at that particular time. Each one served the wise higher  purpose of teaching us how to differentiate between the higher and lower  aspects of God’s nature and our own that consist of masculine and  feminine, darkness and light, good and evil and so forth. No spiritual  progress is possible for those who to this day insist that every word of  our world’s sacred texts is literally true because the truth has always  been hiding behind their surface words of their parables, allegories  and metaphors. As soon as one begins to look for God’s sacred wisdom and  truth in this way, they quite magically start to make a great deal of  sense. Working with them creatively has the power of speeding up the  progress of our individual and collective moving forwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life.

Let’s return to the Jesus  legend’s parable mentioned earlier for a moment with an extract from  ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’: ‘To paraphrase words from the  Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are free from sin, cast the first  stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic  angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind  throwing it. And would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation  towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts?  After all, aren’t they your siblings in the family of humankind, your  younger brothers and sisters? What they are doing is part of the early  phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to  experience in past lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by  God’s wisdom and love. There would be no point in asking God and the  Angels to forgive any trespassers against the law of love, because they  are standing by and know exactly what is happening.

‘It wouldn’t  be your place to forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself  the following words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for  they know not what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware  of what they are doing to themselves, the same you did not know when you  had to deal with the same phase of your development. In those days you  too would have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes  and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans  allowed to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’

‘Human souls  find peace when their earthly selves realise that they themselves are  the ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened on the Earth and  is doing so to this day. It could not be any other way because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Searching For God
*_
​ _*



*_

I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Thou art that which is good, right and beautiful,
Not only in me but in every human being.
As so far in some of us it only exists in seedform
And a slumbering state,
Helping it to wake up is my task.
Loving and understanding them 
Are the only weapons I shall ever need.
They are part of the God aspect of my own being,
Called by some Jesus and others Allah.
My whole being is tuned into the frequencies of 
The Highest Forces of life.
Their guidance and protection 
Shall forever make me invincible.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *


​ 



​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Sixty-Nine

The Latest About Covid-19
*_

_*






The Facts
*_
​More than five hundred German doctors  and scientists have signed on as representatives of an organisation  called the "Corona Extra-Parliamentary Inquiry Committee" to investigate  what’s happening on our planet with regards to COVID-19.

_*Reflect On
*_
​Why are so many professionals and  experts in the field being censored, ridiculed and shut down by  organizations like the WHO? Should we not have the right to examine  information openly, freely, and transparently?

Is this article ‘fake news?’ No, because the statement in the title that  reads ‘we have a lot of evidence that it’s a fake story all over the  world’ is an actual quote from a representative of the group discussed  in the article. The statement was  said. Whether or not what the quote  says is true, on the other hand, is up for you to decide or according to  multiple governments, is up for the World Health Organization (WHO) to  decide. Is the title misleading or inaccurate? No, again, it’s a direct  quote and represents the opinion of multiple health professionals. Are  they implying that COVID-19 is a fake virus? No, they are simply  implying that it’s not as dangerous as it’s being made out to be and I  summarize some of that information below that made them come to that  conclusion.

These doctors and scientists are being heavily censored across all  social media platforms, and those who write about them are experiencing  the same. Many of the claims these doctors make have been ‘debunked’ by  mainstream media, federal health regulatory agencies and ‘fact-checkers’  that are patrolling the internet. Any information that does not come  from the (WHO) is not considered reliable, truthful or accurate, and  that would include the information presented in this article and  information shared by these experts in the field. People are being  encouraged to visit the WHO’s website for real and accurate information  about COVID-19 instead of listening to doctors and scientists who oppose  the narrative of these authorities.

This group has been giving multiple conferences in Germany, in one of  the most recent, Dr. Heiko Schöning, one of the organizations leaders,  stated that “We have a lot of evidence that it (the new coronavirus) is a  fake story all over the world.”  To put it in context, he wasn’t  referring to the virus being fake, but simply that it’s no more  dangerous than the seasonal flu (or just as dangerous) and that there is  no justification for the measures being taken to combat it. 

I also think it’s important to mention that a report published in the  British Medical Journal  has suggested that quarantine measures in the  United Kingdom as a result of the new Coronavirus may have already  killed more UK seniors than the Coronavirus has during the peak of the  virus.

_*Why This Is Important
*_
​It can be confusing for many people to  see so many doctors and many of the world’s most renowned scientists and  infectious disease experts oppose so much information that is coming  from the WHO and global governments.

 
Many scientists and doctors in North America are also expressing the  same sentiments. For example, The Physicians For Informed Consent (PIC)  recently published a report titled  “Physicians for Informed Consent  (PIC) Compares COVID-19 to Previous Seasonal and Pandemic Flu Periods.”  According to them, the infection/fatality rate of COVID-19 is 0.26%. You  can read more about that and access their resources and reasoning here.

John P. A. Ioannidis, a professor of medicine and epidemiology at  Stanford University has said that the infection fatality rate “is close  to 0 percent” for people under the age of 45 years old. You can read  more about that here. He and several other academics from the Stanford  School of Medicine suggest that COVID-19 has a similar infection  fatality rate as seasonal influenza, and published their reasoning in a  study last month. You can find that study and read more about that story  here.

Michael Levitt, a Biophysicist and a professor of structural biology at  Stanford University criticized the WHO as well as Facebook for censoring  different information and informed perspectives regarding the  Coronavirus and has claimed that, with regards to lockdown measures,  that “the level of stupidity going on here is amazing.” You can read  more about this here.

Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi, a specialist in microbiology and one of the most  cited research scientists in German history is also part of Corona  Extra-Parliamentary Inquiry Committee mentioned above and has also  expressed the same thing, multiple times early on in the pandemic all  the way up to today.

Implementation of the current draconian measures that are so extremely  restrict fundamental rights can only be justified if there is reason to  fear that a truly, exceptionally dangerous virus is threatening us. Do  any scientifically sound data exist to support this contention for  COVID-19? I assert that the answer is simply, no. – Bhakdi.


From https://www.collective-evolution.co...5pxJzd3r0Slezb2exRdr8dPBnNwgv83mcK9EbC_n7Ncbk

For more information about Covid-19 go to:
https://acu2020.org/english-versions/

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​







​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy

UK Law Changes For Covid-19 Mass Vaccination
*_
_*




*_
​The  UK government is planning to change UK medicines law to prepare the way  for fast-tracked Covid vaccines. There’s not enough time to get them  licensed before they are used, and they want to train an army of  vaccinators who are not health care professionals to administer  unlicensed vaccines. Vaccine makers and vaccinators will be immune from  any prosecution if injuries occur. We likely won’t know enough about  their safety as there’s not enough time to evaluate it properly. We’re  concerned the government plan will forego basic human rights like the  right to informed consent.

The Dept of Health & Social Care  has launched a public consultation on the planned changes to the law  which closes on the 18th September. Now is the time to have your say so  that we can maintain our rights and freedoms, ensure that vaccine  companies are forced to be transparent with their data, to protect the  health of UK citizens. We’ve uploaded our draft response to the  consultation on our website (short and long versions) to help you  formulate your own responses.

We need as many people as possible  to respond and tell the government that we don’t consent to the changes  that expose us to greater risks or infringe our freedoms. We also need  MPs to know this is one they shouldn’t just rubber stamp when it comes  forward in Parliament in October. Please share with your friends family  and wider network this message along with our four minute video that  explains the urgency of the situation. The more of us respond, the more  forceful our message will be! Thank you.

Link to draft response that includes link to consultation:
https://www.anhinternational.org/news/uk-law-changes-for-covid-19-mass-vaccination/

From https://www.anhinternational.org/ne...jqT9i4UedZ7qNitWi7nxjHCB12XUvqk4k93W83wdFDvNs

See also: https://www.facebook.com/ANHInternational/videos/1423861138004711

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-One

For They Know Not What They Are Doing . . .

Managing The Pandemic
*_
_*




*_
​The  mass of people is ruled by Cancer, the sign devoted to the Great  Mother, the caring and nurturing principle of the Divine Trinity.  Cancer’s planetary ruler is the Moon. Women and men as politicians  clearly show the basic difference in the feminine and masculine approach  to humankind’s earthly existence. All our world’s females, not merely  human ones, are manifestations of the Great Mother. Women politicians  quite naturally care for the people of their country. They do their best  to protect them against harmful influences of any kind by following  what comes to them intuitively.

All males, not only human ones,  are manifestations of the Great Father. Therefore, also our masculine  political leaders who love to dominate and wield what they think  of as  their power. Unless these men are on good terms with their inner woman  and so have access to her feminine instinctive knowledge of how to  protect everything that is in need of it, they are lost in situations  like the pandemic. By the look of things, that’s what has happened to  our male political leaders. This is not surprising when one bears in  mind that for some time by now we have been in the process of leaving  behind approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. The unnatural  all-masculine religions of that time systematically and forcefully  suppressed the feminine and its store of wisdom and knowledge. Through  this our world’s natural balance became ever more disturbed and  everything we are struggling with is part of overcoming these  detrimental influences. And the spiritual background of the pandemic has  been the redemption of the karmic debts that were created then.

And  how do our male political leaders react to it? Having no idea why  something of this nature has to happen during their ‘reign’, they are as  lost as so many around them are. Sensing that, as a demonstration of  their masculine strength and leadership qualities, that they should be  seen doing something, they panic. In that state they may not shy away  from trying to speedily push new laws through their country’s parliament  that forces people to take part in mass vaccinations. By severely  restricting their movements and robbing them of their God-given right to  make their own decisions, they are already turning their country into a  police states. With the help of the new laws they have in mind,  anything can be enforced, even vaccinations with serums of which nobody  knows whether they are going to be effective or harmful for people’s all  round wellbeing.

What if it turns our to be as disastrous as a  mass swine flu vaccination programme in the USA in 1976, which caused  far more illness and deaths than the disease it was designed to combat?  The American Health Protection Agency watchdog had asked doctors to look  out for cases of GBS at the beginning of the vaccinations. Read more  about it by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.  Would you like to have your physical body purposely invaded by something  that revealed itself as damaging as that?

And even if the  pandemic were a conspiracy, nothing in the whole of Creation, including  us and our world, is beyond or out of the reach of God and the Angels.  They are the eye that never sleeps and observes everything. They are  aware of the past of us and our world from their earliest beginnings, as  well as their present and future. They know every one of us better than  we ourselves do. And the way we react to the things that appear in our  lives, at all times shows them which degree of spiritual awareness we  have reached. Even what we like to think of as our most secret thoughts,  words and actions in the spirit realm it’s as if we were shouting them  from the rooftops.

God and the Angels are familiar with  everyone’s hopes, dreams and aspirations. To all of them they respond in  the manner that’s appropriate for the times in which they appear. And  because we and our world for some time have been taking part in the  lessons of the Aquarian age, the age of truth, they are revealing ever  more of the truth about everything, especially the pharmaceutical  industry with the help of their professional troublemakers and  scaremongers. All along, they have been the driving force behind the  pandemic.

Among many other things, the Aquarian age is the age of  rebellion and revolution. The sign is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus.  Saturn is a symbolism for the stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect  of the Divine Trinity. Uranus represents its iconoclastic side that  provides us and our world with the power of attacking and destroying any  kind of idols that have outlived their usefulness and need to go. This  applies as much to our old religions as the pharmaceutical industry’s  motivations. Both were and to this day are driven by the general  masculine lust for power and dominion, whose symptoms are an insatiable  thirst for ruling our world through moneymaking and warmongering.

Our  world’s present Zeitgeist rebels against anything that restricts  humankind’s freedom on all levels of its existence, religious, spiritual  and material. And the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the more  strongly the Uranian energies are influencing us. What we are presently  experiencing is the natural end of the dance around the golden calf and  the rulership of money. Those who are sufficiently evolved, are  exchanging such temporary values for true and everlasting spiritual  ones.

The strength of the Aquarian energies is constantly  increasing and should not be underestimated by anyone. Nothing and  nobody between Heaven and Earth can delay or hold up humankind’s  evolutionary progress and seriously disturb the beneficial influence of  these energies. For some time they have been influencing everything that  exists on our planet. And when the dust around the pandemic has  settled, which it will do quite soon, ever more of us will be able to  recognise it has brought us the most precious gift that the Aquarian age  has in store for every one of us. It is bringing us freedom from all  kinds of slavery, especially those of a religious nature as well as the  over-estimation of money and earthly possessions.

For some time,  the Aquarian energies have been slowly but surely taking our whole race  forwards into a new kind of superconscious awareness that has been  unknown in our world since the previous Aquarian age, about 25,800 years  ago. Once again we are free to follow our heart and believe what it  tells us is the truth. Now that ever more of us are conducting their  lives in spiritually orientated ways, we are discovering that, with the  help and will of God and the Angels, any kind of condition really can be  healed. Whenever something ails us, we prefer turning to alternative  healing methods and learning how to access the Universe’s healing  energies is growing in popularity.

Many these days no longer wish  to enter the seemingly inevitable vicious circle of taking the  pharmaceutical industry’s products. The unpleasant side effects of one  of them requires another one. After a while, this medicine also has side  effects. Never mind, let’s wheel in the next one. And so on and so  forth.

Our world’s religious leaders once started the worship of  money and earthly possessions. They were allowed to get away with it for  wise higher educational reasons, which have been explained sufficiently  elsewhere. Alas, those who these days try to follow the religions’  example and keep on walking in their footsteps, God and the Angels, hand  in hand with us, their earthly helpers, are going to show soon that  this is no longer possible. Praise and thanks be to them.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Vaccine Dangers’
•    ‘The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

Highly Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘International Free Choice’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of three  items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds  of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst  within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening  in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved  arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your  own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The  desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and  resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much  for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by  day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm:  ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

 _*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_
​ ‘The whole of Creation contains two  aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is  good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is  known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.  God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and  anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the  powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest  Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to  start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence  of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.  The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being  successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There  are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of  the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and  perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is  part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.  Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests  and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by  the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The  Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and  transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your  development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance  of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result  tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The  suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar  with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its  slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see  someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily  share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they  are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and  assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the  healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:  ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,  suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.  These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding  of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving  concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from  within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the  Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your  lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the  distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will  have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in  earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of  light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties  only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every  human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness  of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their  contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and  compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every  one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those  you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of  earthly life. _*
Good Or White Magic
*_
​ ‘Good or white magic is performed with  the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is  carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the  highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try  to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,  they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the  White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.  Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a  spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw  everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an  alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of  themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and  raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give  without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving  distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Good Morning, Starshine
*_
​ _*Part One
*_
​ _*



*_

Good morning Starshine,
The Earth says hello.
You twinkle above us,
We twinkle below.
Good morning Starshine,
You lead us along.
My love and me, as we sing
Our early morning singing song. 

Good morning Christ Star,
O Light of all lights and 
Sun of all suns.
All earthlings say: ‘Hello!’
You radiate Your light into our world
And we respond to it from below.

Good morning Christ Star,
Please lead all of us along.
We kneel before You and 
Our early morning song 
Sings our gratitude and 
Praise for You.

Our whole world yearns for the 
Spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age
Of believing what our heart and soul 
Tell us is true.
May Your honesty and truth,
Loyalty and integrity rule 
Us and our world,
For ever and ever.

Amen.

From the musical ‘Hair’ 
About the Age Of Aquarius

Book and lyrics by
James Rado and Gerome Ragni
Music by Galt MacDermot
Adapted by Aquarius

​ This part was inspired by a message from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me from the White  Eagle Lodge during the Coronavirus pandemic: ‘Many people in your world  are as yet unaware that every one of you, without exception, is a spark  of the Christ Light and therefore a child of the Great Father/Mother of  all life. The time has come for ever more of you to find out that all  characteristics and powers that are in God are also in you. And that  means that in the present situation none of you is as helpless as you  may think you are. 

‘The infinite wisdom and all encompassing, understanding and therefore  forgiving love of the Highest Forces have granted every human being the  precious gift of freedom of choice. And choose you must because not  choosing reveals that you are supporting those who are once again trying  to rule humankind with the power of fear. This is how a comparatively  small minority in your world is at the moment trying to exploit the mass  of people for selfish gains. That’s how the religions of your world  once ruled humankind and therefore represents the way of the past. No  person or organisation of your world will ever be allowed to act the  part of the priesthood. 

‘This is because by now the Aquarian age has been reached. It is the age  in which all Divine qualities, especially those of honesty and truth,  are slowly but surely taking over the role of humankind’s supreme  rulers. It will not come about through an outside force, but through  each and every one of you bringing forth, each from deep within their  own being, the characteristics of their very own God or Christ nature.  And it’s up to every one of you choose to cower fearfully, like a rabbit  in front of a snake that given half a chance will surely eat it, or  whether you would rather turn to God and the Angels to request that they  show you intuitively how you can contribute to humankind working its  way out of its predicament. 

‘The help of God and the Angels cannot come to anyone without asking.  But they are happy to advise those who turn to them. For a long time  they have working on humankind’s awakening to its true higher nature.  The present situation is a wake-up call that is accompanied by an  opportunity to prove that with their help and will all things really are  possible, that crooked corners can be made straight and any condition  healed. 

‘They are waiting for your call because they need the help of every one  of you as much as you need theirs. To set the wheels in motion, take  care to go about it the right way. In your moments of quiet reflection  and meditation request their guidance and protection before venturing  into healing mode. Pay attention to what comes to you intuitively, trust  the instructions you receive and follow them. 

‘Know that the Christ Star’s light has the power of absorbing all  darkness and fear that exists on all levels of your planet. In the  Divine Trinity’s healing temple the Angels of healing and peace are  constantly occupied with uplifting and transmuting such energies into  blessing and healing ones that from there flow to anyone who is in need  of it and works on restoring it to normal healthy functioning. Every  year at the special time of the Wesak Festival the roots of every human  being can reach particularly deep into the heartmind of the Divine  Trinity. In return they are provided with a steadily increasing  unshakable faith and trust in the profound goodness of the life that  every one of you has been given. 

‘In your imagination now visualise the spiritual inner level of life  where the whole of humankind is kneeling before the Great Father/Mother  and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ.  They are praying for Divine mercy and forgiveness. Let’s join them and  add prayer to theirs:

‘O Great White Spirit and the Angels please grant every single one of us  and the whole of humankind the gift of Your guidance and protection.  Please show all of us intuitively how to go blessing and healing our  world, so it can return to normal healthy functioning for all lifeforms  that shares it with us. Become aware that every human earthly mind and  imagination is a powerful instrument. As co-creators with God, each one  of you has the power within to create good as well as evil, sickness and  also good health. 

‘Take good care how you use this your very own precious tool. And now  imagine that the Christ light’s warmth and love deeply penetrates every  cell and atom of your own being and flows from there into your whole  world. Watch how everything it touches that is harmful for anyone’s  wellbeing is uplifted and transmuted into something beneficial. In  particular concentrate on the different types of Coronavirus. Observe  the Christ Light strengthening the immune system of humans and animals  affected by them and how the symptoms of their afflictions are clearing  up and their whole being restored to its normal healthy functioning.’ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Two

Good News On Covid-19 At Last

Humankind’s Natural Herd Immunity Is Increasing
*_






​The  following came to my attention two days ago: ‘The article ‘Confounding’  from 16th September that Covid may have already peaked in many African  countries hints that there may be natural immunity in African countries  where Covid-19 has settled down. This is likely to be true, and not just  in Africa. If the evidence is closely examined, up to half of the  worldwide population may have natural immunity. In none of the natural  ‘experiments’ of Sars-CoV-2 exposure within a closed group has the  infection rate risen above 50%. In Lombardy, a study of 5,484  individuals, who had been exposed by close contact with an infected  individual, were tested for antibody positivity, with 51.5% testing  positive.

‘This hints at pre-existing natural immunity in the  population. This has been convincingly demonstrated, with a study in  Nature showing that 35% of a population cohort using historical samples  had demonstrable CD4 T cell activity against Sars-CoV-2, never having  been previously exposed to the new virus.

‘The implication is  that 35%-50% of the population is naturally immune, and up to 25%  antibody prevalence is being approached in some areas of the world,  17.5% in London. We could already be approaching 75% immunity in those  regions, well within the estimated 60%-80% needed for herd immunity. So,  where death rates have settled to historical norms, this would be  explicable by natural immunity. We may be closer to the end of this  pandemic than we think. Prof Moin Saleem, University of Bristol

‘During  the past six weeks we have received good-quality information from  Chicago, Heidelberg, Bari, Israel and Iran demonstrating that low blood  levels of vitamin D lead to an increased risk of Covid-19 infection, and  high risks of severe or fatal disease. From Spain we have received the  result of a randomised controlled trial demonstrating that vitamin D, in  its part-activated form calcidiol, given to 50 patients on admission to  hospital with Covid-19 pneumonia reduced the need for intensive care  from 50% (in the control group) to 2% and eliminated deaths.

‘This  information must not be ignored. It requires attention and action in  the UK now. We must boost our blood levels of vitamin D, especially as  we have reached mid-September, and at our latitude the production of  vitamin D in the skin will have come to an end for 2020. Dr David  Grimes, Langho, Lancashire

From ‘Covid End Closer Than Thought Possible’
​The  next day the above was followed by another item of good news. Here is  an extract from it: ‘Local lockdowns have been imposed because  infections are deemed dangerously high, but research by experts at  Oxford University suggests as many as half of the ‘positive’ tests  relied upon could actually be false. This is because the current test is  so sensitive it can pick up dead and harmless viral particles that are  shed once the infection has passed.’

From ‘Doubts About Corona Virus Testing’
​And  what follows now was inspired by a message from the White Eagle group  of spirit guides that reached me through the White Eagle Lodge’s  calendar September 2020: ‘Never think that you could have avoided the  things in your life or changed them. This applies to your present  lifetime as much as all previous ones. The Great Architect of the  Universe has designed a great evolutionary plan for the whole of  Creation, therefore also you and your world. Within the great plan there  are millions of smaller ones for the worlds that by now have come into  being. And every one of the world plans contains many even smaller ones  for every species and even tinier ones, one for the group spirit/soul of  the animals and individual ones for every human spirit/soul, who ever  took part in the earthly school of life. Many of them by now have left  that plane and are exploring the higher levels of their existence.

‘All  plans have always been co-ordinated to work together for the highest  good and the greatest joy of all life, wherever it manifests itself, in  keeping with the great plan of constantly providing for every one of its  worlds and everything that dwells upon them with steadily increasing  strength and beauty. Light and truth are added in the case of human  spirit/souls to help them grow in wisdom and understanding of  themselves, the world around them and their Creator.

‘Nobody can  release you from the hell which you yourself created, in your present  lifetime and all previous ones. Heaven and hell are states of  consciousness and not places that anyone ever went to. No-one can save  and redeem you or bring about the state of Heaven, Paradise or Nirvana  on your behalf. It’s up to each and every one of you to create such a  state of bliss for yourself and also your world. It will have been  reached when honesty and truth are your world’s supreme rulers and peace  has come to it. The latter days of the law will have arrived when at  last the only things the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma  returns to each one of you and your world only that which is good, right  and beautiful.

‘If that sounds like a mammoth task, there is no  need to be afraid. You are not alone in this enterprise and you never  will be. Unbeknown to you, God and the Angels have always been with you,  but to encourage as much unfoldment as possible, they do not interfere  unnecessarily with anyone’s life. Their assistance has to be called for,  without asking no help can come to any one of you. And no teacher or  guru exists anywhere who can truly be relied upon. Independent of what  anyone may tell you, they do not exist in the outside world.

‘Everybody’s  intuition = in-tuition is the long promised and awaited world teacher.  If you wish to make the spiritual progress that is every human  spirit/soul’s birthright, learn how to tap into the guidance of your own  inner teacher, the wise one or living God within. That is the only  truly trustworthy guru in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of  all things and the answers to any question you may ever care to ask, who  will never lead you astray or tell you an untruth.’
21st September 2020

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wishing Upon The Highest Star

And All Other Stars In The Whole Of Creation
*_






When you wish upon a star,
Makes no difference who you are,
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is to extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

Fate is kind.
She brings to those who love
The sweet fulfilment of their secret longing.

Like a bolt out of the blue,
Fate steps in and sees you through,
When you wished upon a star,
Your dreams come true.

If your heart is in your dreams,
No request is too extreme,
When you wish upon a star,
As dreamers do.

When you wish upon a star,
Your dream comes true.
Each time we wish upon the Highest Star,
The Universal Christ,
The Angels see to it that it really does.

Jesse McCartney
From Walt Disney’s ‘Pinocchio’

​The  light of the Universal Christ is the Star of all stars, the Sun of all  suns and the Light of all lights, above and beyond the Sun in the sky  above our world. When we wish upon this Star that it absorbs all our  world’s damaging and harmful influences and transmutes them into  beneficial ones that strengthen and heal the immune system of our planet  and everything that shares it with us, that’s what the Star does. This  is because we are its offspring, the Star loves us and wants to help us  any way it can. If we concentrate on asking this time and again in our  quiet periods of praying, meditating and reflecting on our world’s  present sad state, the Star’s healing energies become increasingly  powerful and that enables them to penetrate ever deeper into everything  that exists on our planet.

This is how all of us can contribute  to bringing about the greatest healing miracle that was ever experienced  in our world. Every one of these efforts brings about more of that  which is good, right and beautiful and through its sheer presence it  gradually absorbs a bit more of that which to this day is dark, ugly and  evil. And that gets me wondering what will happen if we bring our  wishes for our planet’s healing to every one of the millions of stars  that are visible from our planet and all others beyond. Let’s try and  ask all of them for their help to bring about the natural happy ending  of the pandemic 2019/2020. Under normal circumstances nobody is allowed  to interfere with the development of us and our world. But in times like  these, we need all the help we can lay our hands on and have access to,  apart from God and the Angels.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  After all, every one of the stars ‘out there’ is another manifestation  of the Christ Star’s light, the same as the Sun in the sky above us.  Maybe the power of their combined love can absorb the last remnants of  darkness and evil that to this day exist in our world. While we are  about it, let’s also ask them to assist us with transmuting humankind’s  fears and anxieties, including our own, about the present and future,  into absolute faith and trust in the goodness of the life that’s been  given to us by God and the Angels and our individual and collective  predestined pathway.

Over this let’s not forget to keep on  sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our world’s troublemakers  and scaremongers. With their help, the pharmaceutical industry time and  again has been trying to rule our world and exploit its resources, the  way our religions used to do. Working on behalf of such authorities,  people inadvertently make themselves instruments of evil while they are  still unaware of the spiritual gravity of such activities. The  pharmaceutical industry’s warmongering equipment consists of viruses, a  far more sophisticated and lethal weapon than machine guns, canons and  tanks ever were.

However, with the help of God and the Angels,  this menace can be overcome the same as all previous ones were left  behind, once their purposes had been fulfilled, i.e. Karma redeemed and  lessons learnt. For every one of us the time has come for nailing our  own deepest and darkest innermost fears, as well as those of the whole  of humankind, to the cross of our earthly existence. When sufficient  numbers of us are doing this, our individual and collective Christ  spirit can begin to take over. The pandemic has been the stone our  world’s religions rolled onto the tomb of humankind’s spiritual nature.  Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for intuitively showing ever  more of us how to remove this obstacle, once and for all.

1.     Today is the 22nd September 2020 and that means we and our world for  twenty-four hours are on the Master vibration of the 22 x 2 = 44. 4 =  Uranus, co-ruler with Saturn of Aquarius, the voice of God. 4 + 4 = 8  Saturn, symbol of the stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect of the  Divine Trinity.
2.    0 = the circle of Eternity 00 x 2.
3.     September is the 9th month of our calendar. 9 = Mars, the Roman God of  war and sole ruler of Aries, the point of all new beginnings.
4.     Mars together with Pluto, the Roman God of the underworld, is the symbol  of humankind’s individual and collective subconscious, rules Scorpio.  Scorpio is the sign of birth and death, regeneration or degeneration.  Death of that which is outdated and no longer needed, which is always  followed by rebirth onto a different level of consciousness.

Every  one of the stars in the sky above our world is our sibling in the great  family of all life. Many of them are older and much more highly evolved  than we and our world are at present. They have never been allowed to  interfere with our world’s development. However, my inner guidance tells  me that it’s all right to ask for their support now that that pandemic  has created a real need for it. It’s up to them to decide whether they  wish to help us and if so, they are allowed to do so any way they can.  In the fullness of time, when our evolutionary level has become  compatible with theirs, every one of us will be able to take part in  interplanetary exchanges and visit them. There will be no need for  clumsy spaceships because by then we shall be able to think ourselves to  wherever we want to go, anywhere in the whole of Creation.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Studies In Mastership’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘No Evidence Of Second Wave’

​If  you cannot access this video from where you are, please go to the  Homepage of my website www.raysofwisdom.com, click ‘What’s New?’ and  follow the top link there. 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*




*_
​ O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother Creator of all life
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
The love we have for You,
Is only a shadow of Your love for us,
Your deep abiding love
That has never left us.

Our belief in You, O Creator,
Is but a shadow of Your faith in us,
Your deep and lasting faith
That has always accompanied us
On our journey forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
That will forever continue.

Our lives are in Your hands,
O Angels and Masters, 
Of the Christ Circle, the Throne of God,
Assisted by spirit guides, friends and helpers,
Who, even though they are invisible to earthly eyes, 
Have always have been and forever will be with us.

Our love for You has been growing since 
We found out who and what You truly are,
Who we are and what kind of a relationship 
Every one of us has with You. 
Through this the light of Your Love
Penetrates ever deeper into
The cells and atoms of our whole being
And restores all parts into 
Normal healthy functioning.
From there it flows into our world’s
Individual and collective consciousness, 
For the blessing and healing of 
Every manifestation of life.

You and the Angels need us as much
As we need You to make a reality of 
Our dream of Mother Earth as a place 
Where peace and harmony, honesty and truth
Rule supreme, where 
Sickness, hunger and starvation are unknown, 
The lust for warmongering, trouble and strife,
Lying and cheating, greed and corruption
Have been overcome.
Even death, the way we once understood
It’s meaning, has been left behind.

The joy that fills our whole being
About this future for our world
Is but a shadow of what 
You and the Angels are feeling about
Our homecoming into the awareness
Of Your true nature and our own,
That each one of us, without exception, 
Is a spark of Your Great Light
And a beloved child of the Earth,
Who at last is standing before you, 
Face to face.

​ It’s good to know that everything in the  whole of Creation is of You and from You, the Great Father/Mother of  all life and Your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. And  every one of us is a spark of this Great light. Therefore, all powers  and characteristics that are in You are also in every one of us, the  highest as well as the lowest. Nobody is all bad or good. We are all a  mixture of both. Our dark and evil side is meant to be overcome and left  behind and the more our higher nature takes over, it dies a natural  death. Bringing forth, each from deep within their own being, their own  God or Christ nature. We are here to develop and bring it to full  unfoldment. That’s what our whole world is presently experiencing and  every one of us is taking part in it. Christianity’s dying man on the  cross is a symbolism for this part of our individual and collective  education in the earthly school of life.
 
Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
​ 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Four

The Truth Is Emerging!
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Today I would like to share with you  three links that are a clear indication that the truth is beginning to  emerge and that with a bang! Please take a look at the following links  and if you agree with what is being said, sign the petition. I already  have done so.

1) Pandemic Investigations – Part 1

2. Pandemic Investigations – Part 2

3) Pandemic Investigations – Part 3

Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for bringing this to our  attention. It’s my eighty-third birthday on 28th September 2020 and I  simply could not imagine a more beautiful present than these links. God  bless you, your loved ones, the whole of humankind and our world.

 If you cannot access these links from     where you are, please go to the Homepage of my website     www.raysofwisdom.com, click ‘What’s New?’ and follow the top link there.

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Five

What Is In Store For Us?
*_
_*




*_
​1.     This chapter is winging its way to you on 1st October 2020. It’s the  day when the Sun is moving through Libra, the peacemaking sign of the  zodiac, and the full Moon taking place in it’s polar opposite Aries, at  21.05 hrs Greenwich Meantime. At any time of the year, Aries is the  point of new beginnings and that not only when the Sun moves through  Aries and presents our natural world with another uprushing fountain of  new life. The time around any of the twelve full Moons is always a  period when it’s easier to find enlightenment, i.e. a better  understanding of things that could have been puzzling us for a long  time. And I hope that what’s before you now will help you to do this in  connection with our world’s present situation, as well as getting a  better idea of what’s ahead. How about following the relevant link at  the end of this chapter and having another look at my reflections on the  year 2020, the year of healing.

2.    With the help of  numerology, this is an updated and extended version of taking a closer  look at our world’s energies at the time of the Sun’s entry into Libra,  which will continue for the thirty day’s the Sun spends in this sign.  The day when the Sun enters Libra is known as the equinox because day  and night for a fleeting moment are perfectly balanced. The date  fluctuates slightly from year to year and this time it was the 22nd  September 2020. This means that we and our world for thirty days and  night are going to function on the Master vibration of the 22 x 2 = 44.  There will be more of this energy when the Sun enters Scorpio, the next  sign, on the 22nd of October. Sagittarius and Capricorn, the next two  signs, will be entered on the 21st November and December respectively.  For those two months we shall be coming increasingly under the influence  of the benevolent and beneficial consciousness expanding energies of  Jupiter, the planetary ruler of Sagittarius.

3.    2 = the Moon,  planetary ruler of Cancer, the Great Mother of all life’s nurturing and  caring sign of the zodiac. It’s the day of the equinox when day and  night for a fleeting moment have the same length, are perfectly  balanced. Having left behind the zodiac’s teaching and healing sign,  Virgo, our Sun has moved into Libra, the sign of the peacemaker, ruled  by Venus. This means that for us and our world the time for making peace  has come. Libra is the sign that teaches us to handle things with the  iron fist of determination that’s clothed in the velvet glove of  Venusian kindness and courtesy.

4.    The Sun on the day of the  equinox was accompanied by the Moon in expansive and benevolent  Sagittarius. This bodes well for our world because Sagittarius is the  sign dedicated to the opening up and developing of humankind’s  superconscious faculties. And the day of the Sun’s entry into each new  sign is that sign’s birthday and the 30 degrees it will take for the Sun  to transit Libra will be coloured and enhanced by the Sagittarian  energies.

5.    4 = Uranus, co-ruler with Saturn of Aquarius, the voice of God.

6.     44 = 4 + 4 = 8 Saturn, symbol of the stern and undeviating schoolmaster  aspect of the Divine Trinity, who demands self-discipline and  self-mastery from every one of Its children of the Earth. Without  sufficiently developing these qualities, individually and collectively,  we and our world cannot be released into the greater freedom of the  Aquarian age. Saturn as its gatekeeper and guardian takes care of this  condition.

7.    0 = the circle of Eternity 00 x 2.

8.     September is the 9th month of the Western world’s calendar. 9 = Mars,  the Roman God of war and sole ruler of Aries, which is the zodiac’s  point of all new beginnings.

9.    Mars together with Pluto, the  Roman God of the underworld, is the symbol of humankind’s individual and  collective subconscious, rules Scorpio. This is the sign of birth and  death, regeneration or degeneration. Death of that which is outdated and  no longer needed, which is always followed by rebirth onto a different  level of consciousness.

10.    The 31st December 2020 is the last  day of that year. The 1st January 2021 is the beginning of year 2022. 2  = the Moon and Cancer, the sign dedicated to the nurturing and caring  principle of the Great Mother of all life. 2 + 2 + 2 = 6 Venus,  planetary ruler of earthy Taurus and airy Libra, the peacemaking sign of  the zodiac. The new year will be starting with the Moon in Sagittarius  with is expansive and benevolent planetary ruler Jupiter. Jupiter and  Saturn will be conjunct in Capricorn, Saturn’s own sign in which its  positive qualities can manifest themselves best. Saturn’s role as  teacher, as soon as this planet’s  lessons have been sufficiently  attended to, changes into that of the rewarder. And when these rewards  turn up, they can be truly magnificent! This bodes well for our world  when the pandemic has been dealt with the right way.

11.    The  Sun’s entry into each new year acts like the birthchart of a newly born  baby. In the year 2021 Jupiter and Saturn will be conjunct in Aquarius.  That will be beneficial for our world because the expansive Jupiter  energies can make people gullible and easily swayed into believing any  kind of tale, including the Jesus legend and the fear inducing stories  spread by our world’s professional scaremongers, of the past and  present. The Jupiterian energies work better when they are constricted  by the Saturnian ones. Their joint energies will be helpful when it  comes to grounding humankind’s hopes, dreams and aspirations. In keeping  with the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist, they promise us and our world  freedom from all kinds of slavery, religious and those who these days  are following the religions’ example and try to walk in their footsteps.  Saturn and Uranus are the co-rulers of this sign. With the help of  their joint energies, God and the Angels are going to show all those who  are working hand in hand with them, ways of freeing our world from the  danger of being enslaved by the pharmaceutical industry.

12.     Pluto is the slowest moving one of the outer planets and has been moving  through Capricorn for some years. Because of their slow movements these  planets are known as the Generation Planets. Capricorn rules the large  organisations and institutions of our world, and under the influence of  the Plutonian energies things come to the surface of its consciousness,  individually and collectively. These energies have a cleansing and  clearing effect on everything they come into contact with. They bring  about some major shifts of consciousness by clearing away the rubbish  that could have been covering something for a long time, for example  revealing the basic goodness of human beings and our whole world.  Although this is usually brought about through difficult times and some  ugly revelations, when the dust has settled it can clearly be seen that  major changes for the better have taken place.

13.    In the year  2009, the events of a world economic crisis and the election of a new  president of the USA, for the first time from a black and white  background, to me were clear evidence that the evolutionary pace of our  race and planet is by now being speeded up significantly. The energies  of the incoming Aquarian Age are hard at work to help us cleanse and  purify the consciousness of every individual soul and the soul of our  whole world. Pluto, the planet of transformation and regeneration and  the co-ruler of Scorpio, plays a major part in this. Pluto will remain  in Capricorn until January 2024. Plenty of time for clearing away the  things that for so long have been troubling our world. Read more about  this in the next chapter.

14.    So, what can Pluto tell us about  the present state of our world? A great deal! On the 1st October 2020,  the day of the Full Moon in Aries, Pluto is influencing us from 22.29  degrees in Capricorn. 22 = the second Master Vibration, 29 = 2 + 9 = 11 =  the first Master Vibration. That bodes well for our world’s  transformation and the new beginning on a higher level of consciousness,  individually and collectively, for which we have been yearning such a  long time. The planet was in retrograde mode from the beginning of  September, i.e. cleansing and purifying our world’s inner subconscious  plane. From the 2nd October Pluto is moving direct again, i.e.  influencing the outer world in the same way.

15.    And the  following is a flashback to the swine flu in the year 2009 to 2010 that  gives me a strong feeling of déjà-vu: ‘One of my friends lives in Basel,  Switzerland, the home of La Roche Pharmaceutical Industries. Having  made it her business to investigate this matter, she writes as follows:  ‘Tamiflu is the name of the serum against Swine Flu. It is the baby of  La Roche, a company in which Donald Rumsfeld owns a big stake. The serum  against swine flu was originally developed in New Zealand as a serum  against bird flu, which also turned out to be ineffective. At the time  of the bird flu scare, La Roche bought the licence to produce it under  the name Tamiflu. Ever since, La Roche has been sitting on vast  quantities of this serum and great stock piles of it also existed in the  USA. And then someone came up with the brilliant idea of marketing this  product against swine flu.

‘Roche stated that the US is their  prime target, with fifty million shots sold at one billion dollars last  week. Stock holders are thrilled. That none of these so called flu shots  have been tested does not seem to matter to anyone. You don’t fuss in  the middle of a world Pandemic! Created by whom? The videos of doctors,  who have spoken up against mandatory shots, for example one in Austria,  can be viewed on u-tube.’

Who are these people who have no qualms  about, every so often, having attempting to mercilessly ruin our  world’s economies in order to satisfy the greed and avarice of their  lower nature? What kind of sadistic pleasure do they imagine they would  get if their efforts ever succeeded? My inner guidance tells me that  this is most certainly never going to happen. Let’s forgive those who to  this day are trapped in the blindness of their ignorance. They have no  idea of what they might be doing to themselves and what, in the fullness  of time, would come about through returning to them what they are now  merely trying to do to others. Unless sufficient numbers of us  contribute to preventing this, it is sure to happen. Instead of  condemning the activities of such people, it’s more constructive for  them and also for us to keep on sending them kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts that feed into the Christ stream of consciousness and increase  the strength of the light that’s flowing in their direction.

Hand  in hand with God and the Angels, every one of us can do something to  assist the waking up of their Christ nature. That would break the cycle  of events like the present pandemic endlessly repeating themselves.  ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not what they are doing,’ were the  last words the legendary Jesus spoke on the cross to which the Romans  had nailed him. These words were directed at those who were as yet  unaware that all along Jesus has represented every human being’s higher  God or Christ nature. You and I were among those who insisted that every  word of the God-man’s life’s story is literally true and that he is the  long promised and awaited Messiah, who had appeared in our world to  save and redeem anyone who followed him by believing that his teachings  were the truth. His followers, with their lack of spiritual  understanding, thought they had the God-given right to persecute and  wipe out, by any means available to them, anyone who refused to believe  that they were speaking the truth.

And that’s how you and I, a  long time ago, created the karmic debts that have found their redemption  through our world’s present state. Taking part in this dark time of  humankind’s evolutionary journey, those debts have been paid. The Age of  Pisces has been a period of about 2,200 years during which deception of  the self and others, blind faith, corruption and various kinds of  slavery were the order of the day. Lying and cheating, dominating others  so their earthly belongings could be taken away by any means were  essential parts of the Piscean age’s lessons. For quite some time by now  it has run its course. We are witnessing its remnants and the Plutonian  energies are occupied with cleansing our world through sweeping them  away. If you are among those who have been granted the gift of another  lifetime in the age of truth and are aware why the pandemic happened,  would you agree that it’s time for ever more of us to become aware of  their true nature and the wise higher purpose of our earthly existence?

I  hope that one of these days, we shall be able to move forwards, all  together, to take part in lessons of a higher nature. To my mind, it  would be fairer if  the less evolved siblings in the family of humankind  could also find out the truth about what they have been trying to do  and what, if they succeeded, the inevitable consequences of their  behaviour was going to be? Haven’t we all deserved to move on to the  next higher loop of the evolutionary spiral, instead of indulging the  drives and urges of a small minority’s lower nature?

Haven’t they  also got the right to discover the truth about their own nature and  that the purpose of their earthly existence is growing in wisdom and  understanding of themselves and the world around them. They too need to  find out that the main laws of life are love and evolution, i.e.  evolution based on love, and that this applies to them as much as to  everything in the whole of Creation. After all, even though our  youngsters are trespassing against the main laws, nonetheless they are  sparks of the Universal Christ’s great light, just the same as everybody  else. They too have the right to find out that life in the whole of  Creation, therefore also for every one of us and our world, is subject  to God’s Universal laws.

And let’s not forget that nobody is all  good or bad. We are all a mixture of both and that’s everybody’s Divine  inheritance. I believe that our spiritual youngsters are not really bad.  It’s just that they have got stuck in one of the early lessons of their  earthly education. They too need to find out that that which is ugly  and evil in humankind’s lower nature is meant to be left behind, so that  its higher God or Christ counterpart can begin to emerge. Maybe we can  assist some of our youngsters – maybe all of them – with the waking up  of this aspect of their being, so they can also start bringing forth  their best, highest and noblest qualities, from deep within their own  being.

Things can only happen in God’s time, not ours, which  means when the energies are right. Our world’s planetary system has been  designed by the Great Divine Architect as a giant clockwork, known to  us as the zodiac. In keeping with it’s timing the Divine plan for  humankind’s development, individually and collectively, has always been  unfolding and that with astonishing precision. Every birthchart is a  snapshot of the energies affecting our whole world, therefore also us,  at the moment of our birth. The planetary progressions, especially of  the Moon and Sun, show quite clearly how each one of us is constantly  moving forwards on the pathway of our present lifetime.

I hope  that, with the help of what’s before you now, you will be able to see  for yourself that the energies are right for bringing the pandemic 2020  to its natural happy ending through the greatest healing miracle that  has ever been experienced on the Earth. Everybody is invited to play  their part in bringing it about, in whichever way they can.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Studies In Mastership’
•    ‘Excursions Into Numerology’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Six 
*_
_*Pluto In Capricorn
*_
_*




*_
​In the year 2009, the events of a world economic crisis and the election of a new president of the USA, for the first time from a black and white background, to me were clear evidence that the evolutionary pace of our race and planet is by now being speeded up significantly. The energies of the incoming Aquarian Age are hard at work to help us cleanse and purify the consciousness of every individual soul and the soul of our whole world. Pluto, the planet of transformation and regeneration and the co-ruler of Scorpio, plays a major part in this. It is one of the outer slow moving planets, known as the generation planets, that will remain in Capricorn until January 2024. Plenty of time for clearing away the things that for so long have been troubling our world.

Until then Pluto energies will keep us and our world engaged in the process of breaking down and then rebuilding the structures that are essential for the successful running of our world. At the time of updating this file for the first time in December 2008, Pluto had for some time been hovering around the cusp of Capricorn, the sign that rules large institutions, like banks, building societies, insurance companies and so forth. The representatives of governments, the police, the legal and medical profession and in particular the religious belief systems of our world are not excluded from the purging and cleansing effect of Pluto’s energies. Ever more forcefully they are drawing everybody’s attention to that which had previously been hidden from public view and knowledge. Like scum on a mill pond, they are rising to the surface of our race’s individual and collective consciousness. And that gets me wondering how long it will take until the last one in our world comprehends that nothing can remain hidden in our world any longer. Read more about Pluto’s energies in ‘The Sun in Scorpio’. 

At the time of my most recent revision of this article in December 2017, the tempo of this cleansing process was still increasing. This is necessary because lots more old things have to die before new and better ones can be born. Because of the events that to this day are taking place everywhere in our world, my faith in the fundamental goodness of life sometimes begins to wobble. I then remind myself that this is the work Pluto’s energies have to do and that truly much good is in store for us and our world, when ever more of us bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature with its love of honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity. 

Sadly, before they can do this every human being first has to learn from their own experiences about the destructive power that greed and corruption can have on individuals as well as whole worlds. To this day these scourges are caused by the fact that large proportions of our population are as yet unaware of the true, i.e. spiritual purpose of their earthly existence and of the existence of Universal laws and how they affect all life, including that on the Earth plane. The presence and subsequent dying of such matters are essential parts of the lessons, some of them of truly Cosmic proportions, which our whole world and everything that is in it cannot avoid taking part in. 

Have you noticed how for some time now ever more scandals, especially of a sexual nature and related to men’s behaviour, have been rising like scum to the surface of our collective consciousness? This too undoubtedly is another necessary part of our world’s cleansing process, through which the Universe is teaching us, individually and collectively, many a valuable lesson. Therefore, when as a result of the latest revelations some more mud is flying in all direction, wise ones do not condone and they do not judge either. Because they trust God’s great plan of life and God’s perfect justice, they resist the temptation of sitting in judgement over anyone and in particular not those who are still taking part in the lower and lowest lessons of earthly life, the way they too once did. And because they themselves are already moving in the upwards direction of the evolutionary spiral of life, wise ones have every reason to be glad and express their thankful for all that once was in their lives, now is and forever will be.

To paraphrase what the Jesus legend tells us in St John 8:7: ‘Let those of us who are without sin be the first to throw a stone at anyone.’ It makes me shudder to look back on the kind of suffering that we, in the course of many lifetimes, must have been inflicting upon each other. Yet, when considered in the light of our evolutionary pathway as young Gods in the making, it’s not hard to recognise that all of it served as a ‘worthy’ instrument for moulding us and eventually returning us, the human children of God in our guise as earthlings, into the awareness of our true identity. Bearing in mind that we are sparks of the Divine, it is probably not surprising that most of our race’s warfaring seems to have been carried out in the name of one religion or another. Being spirits and souls who are experiencing life in physicality, matters of the spirit and therefore religions somehow for a very long time formed an important part of our consciousness. Even in declared atheists this characteristic of human nature is present in the recesses of their subconscious.

Having reached the end of six thousand years of patriarchy and warmongering that took our world ever deeper into the systematic suppression of the love, wisdom and truth of the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the Goddess, a vast circle of life is in the process of closing and the saddest stage of humankind’s evolutionary journey reaching its natural conclusion. And in keeping with the fact that the darkest hour comes just before the dawn, to reach this point we and our world first had to work our way through the living inferno and Armageddon, rolled into one, of the two World Wars. 

Thanks be to God and the Angels that increasing numbers of us are gaining access to the knowledge of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As, with the passing of time, ever more of us are slowly but surely turning into Gnostics, each awakened one is living proof that these things cannot be suppressed forever by anyone. And that’s why wise ones refuse to begrudge the difficulties they are presented with and tackle them as best and as bravely as they know how to. Their behaviour is based on the knowledge that we and our world shall forever rest safely in the hands of the living God and the Angels and that in due course much good is sure to emerge for our whole world and every one of its inhabitants. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Scorpio’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘My Justice Is Perfect’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Seven

God Is Near : But Where? 
*_
_*



*_

These are the days of miracle and wonder,
This is the long distance call,
The way the camera follows us in slow-motion
And shows us the way we really are.

No point in looking to spiritual constellations
That have outlived their usefulness and are dying
In the deepest recesses of human consciousness.
The time has come for find out the truth
About God’s nature and our own.
These truly are the days of miracle and wonder!

From ‘Under African Sky’
Paul Simon
Edited by Aquarius

​When  people get married in Germany, they get a family book in which the  details of their marriage, the birth of their children and of their  baptism are entered. My parents first had three girls and then, to my  father’s delight, a boy. The four of us grew up without any religious  instructions, although we all had been baptised into the Protestant  faith. It was dominant at that time in the part of Germany where I was  born. My parents lived through two world wars, hyper inflation and all  the rest of it. Through these experiences they must have lost their  faith that there really is a God. Read more about this by following the  relevant link about losing and finding faith at the end of this chapter.

These  days my brother is the keeper of our parents’ family book. Some years  ago he told me that it seems that I am the only one for whom a baptism  verse was entered as follows: St. Luke 10:10 ‘Heal the sick who are  there and tell them: ‘The kingdom of God is near you.’ I looked it up  when I first heard about it, but to my disappointment it did not seem to  mean anything, at all. From time to time, I puzzled whether that  teaching contained some kind of message for me, after all. But as  nothing ever came to me intuitively, the way things usually do, with the  passing of time I forgot about it.

And then out of the blue, a  few days before my eighty-third birthday, St. Luke 10:10 came to my  mind. So I looked it up again, lo and behold! It started speaking to me  like this: ‘All along this verse has been pointing to the pathway you  would eventually be walking in this lifetime. Your world’s main sickness  is the fear of death and the unknown. And that’s why, on behalf of God  and the Angels, you have been telling those around you for quite a while  that, to overcome and leave behind all your fears and anxieties, not  merely the before named ones, lying and cheating, deception of the self  and others need to be overcome and left behind.

‘To find the  truth about God and Jesus in particular, the story of his life has to be  approached from the perspective that not every one of its words is  literally true. Like many other tales of this nature, it was presented  in the form of a legend, behind whose surface words higher esoteric  wisdom has always been waiting to be discovered, as soon as humankind  evolved sufficiently to comprehend their meaning. The time has come for  realising that Jesus never was a historical figure. He always has been a  symbolism of every human being’s own higher God or Christ nature.

‘With  the help of allegories, parables and metaphors the life story of Jesus  demonstrates picture-book fashion the various initiations of every human  being’s evolutionary pathway on the earthly plane. For a long time they  have no idea that something of this nature is happening to them. But by  now ever more of you are reaching the end of their earthly education.  It reveals itself when someone understands that your world’s present  state has served the wise higher purpose of redeeming the karmic debts  that the highly evolved spirit/souls in your midst brought with them  into this lifetime from previous ones of long ago.

‘Your world is  still involved in the process of leaving behind approx. six thousand  years of patriarchy with its beliefs of an all-male God-head. They are  contrary to the natural laws of the whole of Creation. With the passing  of time, this unnatural state disturbed your world’s natural balance  more and more, as well as that of the whole of Creation. Because on the  inner level all life is one, whatever happens anywhere affects  everything else in either a beneficial or harmful disturbing manner.  Humankind has been doing the latter for long enough. And as, in keeping  with God’s great evolutionary plan, the civilising influence of the  wisdom of your world’s feminine forces are re-establishing themselves,  it’s balance is slowly but surely being restored.

‘Withholding  something for a predestined length of time has always been the Divine  wisdom’s way of teaching humankind the value of things. For the wise  higher reason of teaching humankind the value of truth, things like  lying and cheating, dishonesty and deception were tolerated, but only  for a predestined length of time. The pandemic 2019/2020 has been  necessary for cleansing your world’s consciousness of the karmic debts  that were accumulated during the six thousand years of patriarchy.

‘The  Universal laws decree that before something new can be born, something  old has to give way and die. The pandemic is a signal that the whole of  humankind has reached the developmental stage when it’s time to let go  of its old and outdated over-materialistic approach to life. This  creates space for the birth of becoming aware of your true nature and  that your earthly existence serves the higher purpose of learning  something from every one of your experiences, so that you constantly  grow in wisdom and understanding of the spiritual background of  everything that comes your way.

‘It has been for wise higher  reasons that your world’s old religions were too materialistically  orientated. At the right time, God’s time and not yours, they have  always been destined to disappear. As explained in one of the previous  chapters, the energies are right now and this is God’s time. The  pandemic has been an essential instrument for changing ever more  people’s approach to life into a truly spiritual one. For teaching  humankind the value of truth, the patriarchy was brought about. And the  deeper your world moves into the age of truth, the more it will come  clear to its people that the God-head consists of the Divine Trinity of  the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter,  the light of the Universal Christ.

‘In spite of your old  religions’ teachings, God not only has always been near you,  around and  with you, God has always been as much part of you as you are of God. As  a spark of God’s great light, every one of you is a young God in the  making, a chip off the old block. And those who wish to find the truth  about Jesus, need to first look behind the surface words of the legend  of his life and then to themselves. Discovering the truth about God’s  nature and your own is the meaning of Christianity’s second coming.  There never was a first one. The appearance of another legend is no  substitute for the coming of a saviour and redeemer. St. Luke’s words  were part of Christianity’s propaganda machinery when that religion  first came into being. Humankind was then about two thousand years away  from discovering that the surface words of all your world’s sacred texts  have always been hiding higher esoteric truths.

‘For the above  mentioned reasons, unbeknown to humankind for a long time, every one of  you has always been closer to your Creator than anyone thought. God  never was in the Heavens ‘out there, somewhere’, but has always been  with you. Wherever you were, God was with you and forever will be. You  and your world always have and forever will rest safely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. And every one of you has always been  destined to evolve, in the course of many lifetimes, into a healer and  lightbringer, a saviour and redeemer of yourself and your world, as well  as a guardian and keeper of Mother Earth’s precious resources. Every  one of you needs to do all they can to keep them safe and protect them  against the greed and avarice of your less highly evolved siblings in  the family of humankind, so that when you as your own descendant in  future lifetimes return to your planet, they will still be there for you  to treasure and enjoy.

‘The time has come for healing your sick  world and everything that is taking part in it. Every one of you is, at  least potentially, a Messiah for spreading the news that as far as  saving and redeeming is concerned, it can only come about through never  hesitating to give of your best. Every kind, loving and forgiving  thought, word and action of yours is a valuable contribution. And  through patiently enduring the pandemic’s hardships you have been paying  your karmic debts, as well as contributing to saving and redeeming  yourself and the whole of humankind. In this mammoth enterprise you are  never alone, but are working hand in hand with us, God and the Angels.  Even though we are invisible to earthly eyes, we always have been and  forever will be ruling every aspect of your world, together with  everything else that exists in the whole of Creation.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘A Celebration Of The Feminine’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Eight

Christmas And Easter At The Same Time
*_
_*




*_
​‘Many  have been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime so that, as the  highlight of their earthly education, they can make a unique  contribution to the greatest healing miracle that has ever been  experienced on the Earth. Through bringing forth, from deep within their  own being, the best, highest and noblest qualities of their God or  Christ nature, in the fullness of time even the last and slowest ones of  you will evolve into one of your world’s saviours and redeemers.

‘Bringing  forth and developing this aspect of their being is one of the  initiations that every one of you, during their evolutionary journey in  the course of many lifetimes takes part in. The pandemic represents two  of these initiations for many individuals and also the whole of  humankind and its world. 1) The birth of the Christ child is taking  place in the younger, i.e. less highly evolved members of the family of  humankind. 2) Those who are no longer giving in to the drives and urges  of their lower nature, metaphorically speaking are nailing that aspect  of their nature to the cross of their earthly existence. This is how,  towards the end of their education in the earthly school of life, the  Christ nature of every individual spirit/soul slowly emerges from the  dark tomb of its spiritual ignorance and lack of understanding to the  awareness of its true nature. From that point onwards, slowly but surely  the Christ nature takes over that person’s whole being.

‘And  this is how, allegorically speaking, Christmas and Easter for a while  have simultaneously been taking place on your planet. Humankind’s lack  of spiritual wisdom and understanding were the stone on the tomb of each  individual and the whole of humankind. It is rolled away by the  knowledge that for some time, in many different ways, has been flowing  from the highest levels of life directly into the consciousness of those  who are sufficiently evolved to understand our gifts. The way someone  handles them shows us how ready that person is to receive more.

‘The  natural flow of every human being’s spiritual development consists of  the knowledge they find whilst travelling along the pathway of their  earthly existence. This is how, in the course of many lifetimes, bit by  bit the stone on top of the tomb in which everybody’s Christ nature at  first is buried, is removed. This continues until the higher nature of  their being has become strong enough to break through the hard shell of  their earthly personality. This process is very similar to that of a  chicken emerging from one of its mother’s eggs. She patiently sits on  it, to protect and warm it, until her offspring is ready to appear.

‘To  return to the pandemic for a moment, there is nothing new under the Sun  in your world. Since the beginning of the patriarchy about six thousand  years ago, systematically spreading fear has been the driving force  behind satisfying the masculine lust for power, dominion and  empire-building, with the help of taking away other people’s material  possessions and resources. The end has always justified the means and  any kind of propaganda machinery available was and is used. If they are  unsatisfactory, new ones are invented. The pharmaceutical industry is  merely following the example of many much older of your world’s  traditions, especially religious ones. Walking in their footsteps  through artificially and purposely creating a pandemic is the result in  your time.

‘As pointed out in the chapter about gullibility, see  relevant link at the end of this one, these methods were also used by  the German Nazi party. The politician Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29 October  1897 – 1 May 1945, was its Minister for Propaganda from 1933 to 1945. He  was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted  followers. Nothing describes your world’s present dilemma better than  the following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie that’s big enough and  keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie  can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people  from its political, economic and/or military consequences. It thus  becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to  repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus  by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State that is based  on deceptions. The Nazi party proclaimed that its regime would last a  thousand years. Fortunately, it was only around from 1933-1945. It ended  with the total and unconditional surrender of Germany.

‘How do  the pharmaceutical industry’s attempts at ruling your world through fear  compare with this? It started fifteen years ago. The year 2005 saw the  bird flu and therefore became known as the bird flu year. Across the  globe, the fear of avian influenza caused government officials  everywhere to place a higher priority on developing plans to deal with  what was declared to be a pandemic influenza. This was followed by the  Swine flu outbreak that lasted from 2009 to 2010. The virus was first  identified in Mexico in April 2009. It became known as swine flu because  it was similar to flu viruses that affect pigs. It spread rapidly from  country to country because it was marketed as a new type of flu virus  that few young people were immune to. The year 2014 saw the Ebola virus  outbreak and again, in spite of the joined efforts of the pharmaceutical  industry and the mass media of our world, no pandemic came about.

‘Rest  assured, dear children of the Earth, that the Angels and I are not  going to allow anyone, including the pharmaceutical industry’s fear  mongering, to continue ruining your world’s economies. The main enemy  that needs to be overcome at present is the darkness of humankind’s  fears and anxieties of death and the unknown. All of them are caused by a  lack of understanding of the processes of life and that’s something  from which both leaders and followers of your world’s religions  suffered. Their teachings were purpose designed to drum fear  remorselessly into people. And that’s how every one of you has wound up  carrying around the burden of fear. Some of them to this day are likely  to still be buried in the deepest recesses of your soul memories. Each  time you departed from the earthly plane, your soul memories accompanied  you. You took them with you into every new lifetime, in the hope that  during this one you would be able to overcome and leave them behind.

‘The  time has come for treating all manifestations of life with love and  compassion and that includes yourself. You need to forgive yourself and  all others who created the need for the pandemic because of their  outstanding karmic debts. Unaware of the severity of what you were doing  and how your behaviour would affect you in, at that point, far distant  earthly lifetimes, you took part in the old religions in one of two ways  and that on many occasions. In some of them you enjoyed frightening  people to death with tales that, unbeknown to you, were designed to  affect people in this manner. Those in leading positions believed that  the dreadful things described in their teachings would really happen to  those who refuse to believe that they are literally true.

‘As  ever, it was a case of the blind leading the blind and in the land of  the blind the one-eyed is king. Because of their lack of understanding  of the spiritual background of life and the laws that rule the whole of  Creation, therefore also everything on the Earth, each king does not  hesitate to exploit, to his heart’s content, the resources of those who  are blind enough to believe what he tells them.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Gullibility – Humankind’s Greatest Enemy Of Past Ages’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Seventy-Nine

The Built-In Lie Detector 
*_
_*




*_
​‘The  fear of death and the unknown has always made people easy prey for the  greed and avarice of those who offer something that’s going to keep them  safe. If the wind keeps on blowing in the right direction for long  enough, the victims will never find out that in truth the makers of such  promises merely pretend they have something of value to offer. After  all, they are generously paying people with imaginative minds. They have  no problems inventing things that sound as if they were true, when they  could not be further away from it. Never mind, if what they are saying  gets the wheels of their employers’ propaganda machinery going and, for  as long as no strong enough resistance has built up, keeps them turning.

‘People  involved in such schemes believe that they are working with the  greatest of secrecy and that therefore nobody can observe them, they  don’t mind using any kind of means that promises to deceive those around  them, when in truth they are deceiving themselves. It’s not really evil  that you and your world are up against but ignorance. That’s always  been the greatest obstacle on humankind’s individual and collective  progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. Not knowing and  understanding breeds fear. And that in turn brings forth young and  inexperienced spirit/souls, who are only too happy to ruthlessly exploit  humankind’s fears with tales that have been specially invented for the  purpose of pumping them up to previously unknown heights.

‘And  because the age of truth for quite a while has been with you, once more  we have come to tell those who are still looking for someone to save you  and your world from this kind of menace. Nobody in the whole of  Creation will ever come and wave some kind of magic wand on your behalf  or anyone else’s, to bring this about, least of all Jesus. He never was  in a position to respond to requests of this nature for the simple  reason that he never was a historical figure who once walked in your  midst. He only existed as a thoughtform that was inspired by us for the  wise higher purpose of teaching your world some invaluable lessons of  discernment, i.e. the ability to recognise whether someone is telling  the truth or a lie.

‘Every one of you needs to be able to do this  for themselves and that about everything that comes your way on the  earthly plane. Don’t worry, you all have a built-in lie-detector and  that is your inner guidance, the wise one of living God within. As soon  as your earthly education has reached a certain point,  the time has  come for learning how to consciously tap into its communications.  Through the world of your feelings this aspect of your being has always  tried to keep you walking on the straight and narrow road of doing the  right things at the right time, i.e. that which is beneficial for your  development. It’s the small still voice of your conscience that’s  ignored to your detriment. For every one of you, paying attention to its  reactions has always been the only truly reliable way of telling  whether something, at that particular moment, is right or wrong, false  or true. When this ability has been developed and you look at any kind  of knowledge that comes your way, especially in the form of religious  teachings, your lie-detector will either react with ‘this is true or  untrue’.

‘To assist every human being with developing this part  of their being is the wise higher reason why, for the duration of the  patriarchy, your world had to be misled about your Creator’s nature and  your own, as well as the special relationship all of you are having with  the highest authority of all. The imbalances that were created by the  old religions’ beliefs, with their all-male God-heads, for some time  have been in the process of being removed. It is coming about through  the truth that your Creator always has been and forever will be the  Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ’s spirit and light. It’s good to observe that ever more  of you are waking up to the realisation that the only one who can save  and redeem you and your world is every one of you for themselves.

‘Every  physical body, animal and human alike, has always been equipped with  the inborn natural gift of healing itself and that in mind, body and  spirit/soul. Unfortunately, the products of the pharmaceutical industry  all too frequently interfere with the functioning of this aspect of  their being. That’s why we are telling those who are in need of healing  that, with our help and will, any condition can be healed. As without  asking no help can come to you from us, turn to us so we can guide you  to the natural – these days so-called ‘alternative’ – healing methods  that will really do you good. If you pay attention to your inner  guidance when trying those you feel drawn to, you will intuitively know  which one(s) are right for you.

‘Stick your toes into the water  and find out what each one can do for you. And do not forget to tap into  our healing energies that are available free of charge to anyone who  asks for them. Learning how to tap into them is the only thing you have  to do. When you do your best, we are always happy to do the rest. And  that’s how your trust in our presence and our ways of helping those who  ask for our assistance steadily grows. This is the most essential  ingredient for the process of shedding your fears and anxieties. The  spiritual wisdom we have for quite some time been bringing to your  world, through many different channels, is providing ever more of you  with the key for unlocking the doors to their innermost being, where the  memories of all your previous lifetimes have been stored, good, bad and  indifferent alike.

‘The lack of understanding to this day is  making far too many of you is into gullible victims of the  pharmaceutical industry’s tales about the pandemic 2019/2020. They are  the driving force behind events of this nature. They have tried before  and did not succeed and we assure you that they will not do so this  time. To bring about the greatest healing miracle that was ever  experienced on the Earth, we need the help of as many of you as  possible. It’s up to every individual to release themselves and your   whole world, once and for all, from the darkness of the prison that time  and again was created by the machinations of your world’s professional  troublemakers and scaremongers, employed by the pharmaceutical industry.

‘Like  a poisonous spider, this organisation sits in its web that consists of  falsifications and lies, ready to devour any victim that believes its  tales and is willing to act upon them. Their favourite hiding places are  the façades of once well respected organisations, like the World Health  Organisation. The pharmaceutical industry hopes that eventually the  government of all countries are going to pass a new law that forces  people to take part in compulsory mass vaccinations. They are dreaming  that this would come about in dictator fashion, with each country’s  police force behind its government to ensure that their law is obeyed.  But that harks back to the ways of the past, in sharp contrast with the  Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist of freedom from all yokes of oppression and  slavery. This age is about friendship and siblinghood with all  manifestations of life, reaching out for each other, helping and  supporting people instead of exploiting and taking advantage of their  fears.

‘As nothing could contravene that spirit more, there is no  chance that attempts of this nature will be tolerated. Aquarius is the  sign of rebellion and revolution. The deeper you move into this age, the  clearer it will become that the Uranian energies are providing people,  individually and collectively, with the courage, strength and  determination to go on the barricades in order to shake off anything  that can no longer be tolerated, for example the yoke of continued  lockdowns.  The protest meetings and marches that are already taking  part in many parts of your world are a clear sign that the influence of  the Uranian energies with every passing day are growing more powerful.

‘The  instrument for rendering any kind of human-made trap ineffective is  through every one of you overcoming and letting go of their deepest  innermost fears, because that enables you to move from your role as  victim into that of a conqueror. The magical key for bringing this about  is an improved understanding of the processes of life, especially those  of birth, death and rebirth. For long enough your fears, individually  and collectively, have been making prisoners of your earthly selves. The  knowledge that has been coming your way for quite some time is meant to  assist ever more of you to unlock the inner doors of the dark dungeon  of their ignorance about the spiritual aspects of life.

‘The  Aquarian age’s freedom consists of believing only what the lie-detector  of your inner guidance tells you is true. To enable you to fully take  advantage of what it offers, your inner doors need to be opened wide.  Only through using the knowledge we are bringing and in this way  digesting it, can any of it become your spiritual property that no-one  will ever take from you. It will be yours in all Eternity.
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty

Leaving Your Fears Behind
*_
​ _*




*_
​ ‘When it comes to letting go of your  deepest and darkest fears, finding out how the processes of life and  death have always been affecting your earthly existence will help you  more than anything else. For example that, only when the purpose of one  of your earthly lifetimes has been fulfilled, an Angel of Death takes  the physical part of your being by the hand and releases your captive  spirit/soul into the greater freedom of your true home, our world, the  spirit realm. That’s the place from which all of you, without exception,  emerge at the beginning of another lifetime. You return to it when the  end of it has been reached, in whatever way this may come about. You  rest and recuperate from the stresses and strains of life in physicality  in our world.

‘If your apprenticeship as a young God in the making demands further  earthly lifetimes, you yourself together with the wise ones in charge of  you, decide where and when you will be spending it. This is not as  difficult as it may sound to you now, because the wise ones advise what  kind of lessons will be most helpful for progressing on your predestined  pathway. You alone decide which karmic debts your earthly self has  grown sufficiently strong to tackle in the forthcoming lifetime.

‘For as long as you are in our world, you are aware that there is  nothing to be afraid of, because even though for a long time your  earthly self is unaware of our presence, we have always been with you,  guiding and showing the way. Whenever there is a real need for it, we  step in and protect you. We shall always be there for you, helping and  supporting you. This is also true during every one of your earthly  sojourns. But if someone wants our help, they have to ask for it.  Without asking none of it can come to anyone and when you do, it will  surely come about and that frequently in quite magical and, to you,  inexplicable ways.

The following was inspired by a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle Lodge’s Newsletter of 4th  October 2020: ‘Humankind is in the midst of re-discovering its true  eternal higher nature and becoming aware that everyone’s existence is  not merely a passing phase, at the end of which you are snuffed out like  a candle. The time has come for becoming aware of the presence of God  and the Angels, for learning how to live and working hand in hand with  them, in harmony with to earthly eyes invisible members of the angelic,  etheric spirit kingdoms. Through this, slowly but surely, life on the  Earth will become ever more beautiful.

‘The more people understand that in truth life is eternal and ever  renewing itself, that there really is no death only a moving onwards to  different dimensions of life, the sooner the fear of death and the  unknown will disappear. Through the seasons that first bring forth  flowers that ripen into fruits that can be harvested to provide  sustenance for all her children, Mother Earth herself demonstrates  life’s ability to constantly renew itself. What you are experiencing  every year anew is an outer manifestation of your world’s inner ability  to bring this about. At all times, invisible to earthly eyes, spirit  beings are beavering away to bring forth everything that’s needed by  God’s children of the Earth for their health and wellbeing.

‘And when ever increasing numbers of you endeavour to do only that which  is good, right and beautiful, humankind is leaving that which is dark,  evil and ugly in its character make-up, individually and collectively.  This is how, in the natural course of events, hand in hand with us and  through the contribution of every one of you, your world is in the  process of evolving into a better and more peaceful place for everything  that shares it with you. The right way of dealing with those who are  still trying to walk the ways of the past, for you, their more highly  evolved siblings, is to keep on sending them kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts, for they really do not know what they are doing. Love always  has been and forever will provide solutions to all your world’s  problems. You may not like what people are doing, but that doesn’t need  to stop you from loving them.

‘Love is the main law of life and the love every one of you feels in  their heart has nothing to do with outside forces. It’s the Divine fire  of your own Christ nature. Instead of perceiving these feelings as  something from outside your own being, it needs to become the only force  that motivates and guides you in all your endeavours. This needs to  continue until nothing but that which is good, right and beautiful flows  from you into your world in thoughts, words and actions. Even though to  this day many in your world think of Jesus as their Lord and Master, he  never was a historical figure who once walked in your midst. He only  ever existed as a thoughtform, which God and the Angels have been  removing for quite some time.

‘For as long as people believe that Jesus or some other higher force is  something that belongs to something that’s outside of their own being,  the backbiting and gossiping that’s frequently found in places of  worship is bound to continue. But it will stop when people realise that  the love in their hearts is their own higher God or Christ nature  expressing itself. The nature of this love is Divine and it loves for  its own sake. It enables you to recognise the good in everybody and also  in everything that happens. You want to help those around you in any  way possible. You do what’s good for them and protects them against  harmful influences. This love motivates you to do loving things. You  just do them, without thinking about it. It’s your natural way of  reacting.

‘When the Christ love awakes in human hearts, they need no-one to  command them to love people not merely this, that and the other one, but  everybody. It’s a very simply love, the same as all truly great  concepts are. It loves everything and everybody; it recognises the good  in people although in some of them it is still invisible. Hearts that  love this way know that in due course it will most certainly become  visible, even in the last and slowest ones of its siblings.

‘Thinking of Jesus as an outside force stops people from progressing on  their predestined pathway of evolving into healers and lightbringers,  saviours and redeemers of themselves, humankind and your whole world. To  delay this development until the time or rather the energies were  right, in God’s time, has been the Jesus legend’s purpose. And that’s  why since your entry into the age of truth, God and the Angels have been  in the process of removing this thoughtform. And that’s why ever more  of you are becoming aware that they are sparks of the Universal Christ’s  great light and each one a young God in the making, who is personally  responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions.

‘What about those who were brainwashed as children into believing that  the love in their heart belongs to Jesus and that this is their Lord and  Master, or maybe they brought this belief with them from previous  lifetimes? They may find it difficult to accept that their feelings of  love are a natural part of their own God or Christ nature and that this  is the true Lord and Master or Lady and Mistress of every human being’s  lower earthly self. Everybody’s developmental plan provides that  eventually their Christ nature wakes up and begins to take over and rule  the higher as well as the lower aspects of that person’s being.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•   ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•   ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•   ‘The Great Cover-Up’
•   ‘Away In A Manger’
•   ‘Loaves And Fishes’
•   ‘The Wedding At Cana’
•   ‘Walking On Water’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Sixty-Nine

The Latest About Covid-19
*_
_*




*_
_*Update 11th October 2020 
*_
​The  following has just come to my attention: ‘Over six thousand scientists  and doctors have signed a petition against Coronavirus lockdown  measures. They are urging that those who are not in the risk category  would then be unable to get on with their lives as normal, and that the  lockdown rules the US and UK governments have in mind would be causing  ‘irreparable damage’. Read more about it by  following this link:    ‘Coronavirus Causing Irreparable Damage’.

_*The Facts
*_
​More  than five hundred German doctors and scientists have signed on as  representatives of an organisation called the "Corona  Extra-Parliamentary Inquiry Committee" to investigate what’s happening  on our planet with regards to COVID-19.

_*Reflect On
*_
​Why  are so many professionals and experts in the field being censored,  ridiculed and shut down by organizations like the WHO? Should we not  have the right to examine information openly, freely, and transparently?

Is  this article ‘fake news?’ No, because the statement in the title that  reads ‘we have a lot of evidence that it’s a fake story all over the  world’ is an actual quote from a representative of the group discussed  in the article. The statement was  said. Whether or not what the quote  says is true, on the other hand, is up for you to decide or according to  multiple governments, is up for the World Health Organization (WHO) to  decide. Is the title misleading or inaccurate? No, again, it’s a direct  quote and represents the opinion of multiple health professionals. Are  they implying that COVID-19 is a fake virus? No, they are simply  implying that it’s not as dangerous as it’s being made out to be and I  summarize some of that information below that made them come to that  conclusion.

These doctors and scientists are being heavily  censored across all social media platforms, and those who write about  them are experiencing the same. Many of the claims these doctors make  have been ‘debunked’ by mainstream media, federal health regulatory  agencies and ‘fact-checkers’ that are patrolling the internet. Any  information that does not come from the (WHO) is not considered  reliable, truthful or accurate, and that would include the information  presented in this article and information shared by these experts in the  field. People are being encouraged to visit the WHO’s website for real  and accurate information about COVID-19 instead of listening to doctors  and scientists who oppose the narrative of these authorities.

This  group has been giving multiple conferences in Germany, in one of the  most recent, Dr. Heiko Schöning, one of the organizations leaders,  stated that “We have a lot of evidence that it (the new coronavirus) is a  fake story all over the world.”  To put it in context, he wasn’t  referring to the virus being fake, but simply that it’s no more  dangerous than the seasonal flu (or just as dangerous) and that there is  no justification for the measures being taken to combat it.

I  also think it’s important to mention that a report published in the  British Medical Journal  has suggested that quarantine measures in the  United Kingdom as a result of the new Coronavirus may have already  killed more UK seniors than the Coronavirus has during the peak of the  virus.

_*Why This Is Important
*_
​It  can be confusing for many people to see so many doctors and many of the  world’s most renowned scientists and infectious disease experts oppose  so much information that is coming from the WHO and global governments.

Many  scientists and doctors in North America are expressing the same  sentiments. For example, The Physicians For Informed Consent (PIC)  recently published a report titled  “Physicians for Informed Consent  (PIC) Compares COVID-19 to Previous Seasonal and Pandemic Flu Periods.”  According to them, the infection/fatality rate of COVID-19 is 0.26%. You  can read more about that and their access to resources and their  reasoning by following the link below.

John P. A. Ioannidis, a  professor of medicine and epidemiology at Stanford University has said  that the infection fatality rate is close to 0 percent for people under  the age of 45 years. You can read more about that by following the link  below. He and several other academics from the Stanford School of  Medicine suggest that COVID-19 has a similar infection fatality rate as  seasonal influenza. They published their reasoning in a study last  month. You can find about that study and more about it by following the  link below.

Michael Levitt, a Biophysicist and professor of  structural biology at Stanford University criticized the WHO as well as  Facebook for censoring information and informed perspectives regarding  the Coronavirus and has claimed that, with regards to lockdown measures  the level of stupidity going on here is amazing. You can read more about  this by following the link below.

Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi, a  specialist in microbiology and one of the most cited research scientists  in German history is also part of the Corona Extra-Parliamentary  Inquiry Committee mentioned above and has also expressed the same thing,  many times from the beginning of the pandemic to this day.

Implementation  of the current draconian measures that so extremely restrict  humankind’s fundamental rights can only be justified if there is reason  to fear that an exceptionally dangerous virus really is threatening us  and our world. Does any scientifically sound data exist to support this  contention for COVID-19? I assert that the answer is simply no. Bhakdi

From https://www.collective-evolution.co...5pxJzd3r0Slezb2exRdr8dPBnNwgv83mcK9EbC_n7Ncbk

For more information about Covid-19 go to:
https://acu2020.org/english-versions/

​If  you cannot access the links provided here, please go to the Homepage of  my website www.raysofwisdom.com. Click 'What's New?' and follow the  first link there.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-Two*_

_*The Swallow As Animal Totem*_

_*Swallow’s Message

Part One
*_

_*







*_
​At the beginning of October 2020, my friend in Wales sent me the   above two pictures of swallows getting ready for their annual migration   to our world’s warmer countries. I have never seen swallows gathering in   such great numbers. My inner guidance tells me that this is the Angels   telling us that the time has come for healing all our relationships,   especially the one with God, all of humankind, our world and the whole   of Creation. The swallows are bringing us the spirit realms message is   one of hope and encouragement that is not only meant for Wales and the   United Kingdom but our whole world.

Swallow’s homing instinct, which we shall deal with in more detail   later, is drawing the whole of humankind back into the conscious   awareness of its true eternal home, the world of spirit. The instinct of   returning to it’s home is programmed into every tiny human spark when,   for the first time, it leaves behind its true home, the spirit realm   where lying and cheating, deception and dishonesty are unknown. Each   spark is placed in a physical body. As a physical being in a material   world it then starts taking part in the lessons of the earthly school of   life. And just like the swallow faithfully returns every year to the   nest it builds for itself at the beginning of this round of its earthly   existence, we too at the end of each earthly lifetime, whichever way it   may come about, return to the safety of our true home. 

Every springtime the swallows return to our Northern rougher climate and   conditions of life. Like them, as soon as we have rested sufficiently   in the spirit world, we freely and willingly return to the rough and   tumble of another earthly existence. We rest safely in the knowledge   that, guided and protected by the Great Father/Mother’s love, we shall   find our way home, just like the swallow who instinctively finds its way   over thousands of miles over some of the most treacherous parts of our   world’s oceans. Year after year the swallow does this, when it could   always stay in the warmer countries. Why and why don’t we stay in the   spirit world? We apply for another earthly lifetime because we know that   without attending to some more of its lessons, it will be impossible  to  grow in wisdom and understanding that help our consciousness to  expand  the way it should. 

Swallow shows us that we and our world will always be safe, protected   and guided by the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother and their   Angels. This is the knowledge that got lost during six thousand years of   patriarchy with its all-masculine religions and the yoke of male   dominion-seeking and exploitation of the feminine, warmongering and   oppression. Fortunately, by now this part of humankind’s development has   been left behind. The pandemic is part of its remnants because the  time  has come for discovering the truth about God’s nature, our own and  the  special relationship every one of us has always had and forever  will  have with our Creator. 

Our world’s present situation serves two purposes. The first one is the   redemption of the outstanding karmic debts of the patriarchy. The  second  and maybe even more important one is humankind becoming aware of  its  true nature. Time for finding out that everybody’s earthly  existence  serves the wise higher purpose of progressing as much as  possible,  individually and collectively, on the evolutionary spiral of  life. Time  for discovering that we are in relationship with everything,  ourselves,  each other, our world, God and the whole of Creation. 

The Age of Aquarius, among many other things, is the age of friendship   and siblinghood with all manifestations of life, not only on the Earth   but throughout the whole of Creation. The time has come for healing and   transforming all our relationships into friendships and the realisation   that everybody’s true and eternal best friend is their very own God or   Christ Self. For the healing of every one of us and our world the twin   flames of Heaven and Earth are now in the process of joining forces.  And  that’s how the greatest healing miracle of all times is in the  process  of happening on our planet.

Apart from continuing to send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our   world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, swallow advises us to:

•    Be more vocal about the love, respect and admiration we feel for  each other, our world, the whole of Creation and its Creator.
•    Reflect on the things where we and our world have gone wrong,  individually and collectively. Ask God and the Angels to intuitively  show us ways of how to improve them.
•    Accept the changes that are necessary for conducting all our  relationships with love that comes not only from our hearts but also our  heads, through the gift of understanding the processes of life. 
Let’s call on swallow for spiritual guidance on how to:

•    Express our feelings towards the whole of humankind and our world in visible ways.
•    Examine what we have been doing to those around us and intuitively show us ways of doing better.
•    Wherever necessary, to restore the love we once had for each other,   especially with those who passed into the spirit world without an   opportunity for making peace with them. 
•    Make every one of our relationships into more loving ones.
•    Trust that it is the goodness of life that provides us with   relationships that act as mirrors of ourselves as well as teaching us   something. This is particularly true for difficult and traumatic   relationships. Understanding their lessons is particularly helpful for   the redemption of some of our most ancient karmic debts.

Updated 13th October 2020

Highly Recommended Viewing:
1)    ‘The Great Barrington Declaration’
2)    ‘Lockdowns Are Not The Answer’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Swallow As Animal Totem
*_
_*The Swallow’s Message

Part Two
*_
_*




*_
​When  swallows attract our attention, the spirit world wishes to provide us  with some specialised guidance for that particular time. These birds can  teach us a great deal, for example how to apply the power of  objectivity, community fellowship and communications in group  environments. Discernment and right actions at the right time, when  dealing with influences that threaten to endanger our freedom of  movement, as well as doing so with tenacity, style and class can be  learnt from the swallows.

They encourage us to think quickly,  react appropriately and use the power of our thoughts to bring about out  hopes and dreams on the earthly plane. Our inner guidance, through our  inborn nesting instincts, may wish to show us intuitively how to create  something from nothing. If we use the gifts of our natural ingenuity and  determination skilfully, everything that’s needed for this enterprise  can be brought about.

Swallows are masters of the air and show us  how to move with utmost grace, agility and style. Their appearance in  our life asks us whether we are moving with the flow of our thoughts and  ideals and whether we are working sufficiently in cooperation with  others. They show us how love and communication, when they are paired  with trust, can achieve most. When swallows capture our special  attention in some way, the time may have come for renewing the  environment around us and riding the favourable air currents and  tailwinds to stay above anything that comes our way.

In times  gone by the swallow could represent either as a sign of good or bad  fortune. It was regarded as a noble creature that has a rich and  colourful history behind it. Swallow was a symbol of love and faith,  hope and honour and many other favourable attributes. For sailors it  represented a symbol of loyalty and good fortune that connected them  with the principles of honour, friendship and family. The swallow is one  of the rare creatures that places great value on these things and we do  well to apply them as guidelines to our life.

What characterises  swallows most is their instinct for partnership. Throughout their whole  lifespan they have only one mate. If our attention is drawn to the  swallow somehow, it happens to remind us to take a closer look at how we  are dealing with our relationships. Our spirit guides are calling us to  look at the things we have done with our partners lately. Have we  complimented them on what they are doing and did we do things for them  to make their life easier and more enjoyable? Not because they asked us  but because that’s what we wanted to do. What is our general attitude  towards them? Have we gone wrong somewhere and maybe are inflicting pain  and suffering on them?

In the Celtic tradition the swallow is a  symbol for a change in the gender roles. The male builds the nest and  then through its singing has to woo a mate. This may be worth  considering if for us the time has come to let go of the roles and  stereotypes that society for such a long time placed upon humankind.

The  swallow also stands for a loyal and faithful kind of love. They are  good examples of enduring faithfulness and love to one’s spouse, because  they are monogamous and only choose one mate for their whole lifetime .  That’s the only one with whom they ever mate. Because they return to  their homes each year, it is believed that a man with a tattoo of the  swallow can be expected to always return to his family. Since swallows  never fly very far from their nesting place, the sight of them brings  good tidings of homecoming to sailors because land is near. These birds  are also believed to carry the spirits of sailors who have died at sea,  to their home in the spirit world.

In the days of yore the  swallow was thought to be connected with the Gods and the souls of those  who passed into our other world. In Greek and Roman mythology some of  the Gods and Goddesses could transform themselves into swallows. Mothers  of children who have died revered the swallow as the bird that carried  the soul of their little ones into the world of light. That’s why  killing one these birds was frowned upon.

Most of the tattoos  containing the image of the swallow were created after the form of the  blue European barn swallow with its long forked tail. They build their  nests out of mud and enjoy the freedom of the wide open skies wherever  they appear. This is a symbol that every one of us also has the freedom  of the wide open skies, i.e. the spirit realm and the promise of  eventually finding everlasting true happiness.

Updated 13th October 2020

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-Three

The Truth Cannot Be Hidden Forever
*_
_*




*_
_*The latest on Covid-19 - 16th October 2020 
*_
​1) ‘Covid-19: The Data Exposing the Deception’

2) Doctor Vernon Coleman Speech 29th August 2020 London Rally

3) Australian Media Davos Great Reset Agenda

4) Medical Doctors Declare The Pandemic Was Planned

5) Pandemic A Crime Against Humanity

6) ‘The Great Barrington Declaration’

I  agree that the pandemic has been and to this day is a crime against  humankind. Nonetheless, let’s keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts to those who are responsible for it, in the hope that it will  help their Christ nature to wake up. The ‘Great Barrington Declaration’,  see link above, to my mind is a clear example that this is happening to  some of those involved. Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for  that.  

Louise L. Hay in her book ‘Heal Your Body’ writes that  influenza is caused by: ‘Mass negativity and beliefs. Fear. Belief in  statistics.’ To paraphrase her affirmations for overcoming these  tendencies: ‘I am beyond group beliefs. I am free from all congestion  and harmful outside influences.’ Come to think of it, doesn’t the name  influenza in itself confirm the truth of what Louise says?

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have not followed all your links, but the first one about the data concerning deaths is certainly flawed. The ways of deciding whether or not a death was due to covid is certainly a bit haphazard, but a fair indication can be got from the number of excess deaths, that is the numbers of people who died compared with the same period in the two preceding years. It is suggested that this figure is inflated by people who avoided treatment, but the statistics don't really support this, deaths returned to near enough normal levels as soon as the first wave passed. From the evidence of excess deaths reported by the Office of National Statistics it would appear that far from exaggerating their numbers the government has been deliberately misleading us in the opposite direction, far more people died of it than they have told us. 

To me this makes sense, a Conservative government is not going to support policies that cost their main supporters money from profits, or that drastically lower their income from taxation whilst raising their expenditure, compare this lot to the government of New Zealand whose prime minister said 'There will be no unnecessary deaths on my watch.' There are currently more people with covid in my tiny village than in the entire state of New Zealand. Even if they simply say 'To heck with it, let it run its course, we won't spend anymore money trying to contain it' It is going to cost more in lost lives of taxpayers and producers than it ever would if we went all out to get rid of it, instead they are hanging on and hoping for a vaccine, maintaining a continuous degree of ill health and death they designate 'Acceptable'. Not to me it isn't. The prime minister talks about 'beating covid', but alas his actions belie his words, he is only interested in containing it.


----------



## Carmen

What about Crow's.  I'm always fascinated by Crows.


----------



## Aquarius

Carmen said:


> What about Crow's.  I'm always fascinated by Crows.



I shall deal with crows very soon. At the moment I am working on the Magpie. What a fascinating creature, especially at this time for us and our world. 

As far as crows are concerned, there is some magic about when your attention is drawn to their presence. Wonderful creatures! More about them soon. Promise!

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-Four
*_
_*The Seagull As Animal Totem

Seagull’s Message For Us And Our World
*_
_*





*_
​I  live in the United Kingdom in a seaside resort on the beautiful  Yorkshire Coast in close proximity to a nine hundred year old Anglican  church that has been dedicated to the Virgin Mary, one of our world’s  many symbolisms of the Great Mother of all life. Before the pandemic  there was always lots of bird activity around the church, which I loved  watching. Alas, from the beginning of the lockdown the birds almost  disappeared. Only a few of them could occasionally be seen and that set  me wondering why this should be happening. But when one fine day, a  single seagull came into view and majestically sailed by, I realised  that it had a message for us and our world.

Birds as animal  totems can assist us with acquiring higher knowledge. Air being the most  ethereal of the elements, the creatures inhabiting it are sent to help  us find a new understanding of the spiritual aspects of life that cannot  be seen by earthly eyes. Because they inhabit what on the earthly plane  is know as the Heavens, birds are our best allies for communicating  with the wise ones in charge of us and our world on the highest levels  of life. This is particularly good when it comes to the fulfilment of  our hopes and dreams for humankind’s progress on the evolutionary spiral  of life.

Birds represent physical and mental strength and  sovereignty. These are very important characteristics when major changes  are happening and we need to get used to new ways of living and being.  To find out how to go about it, we need to consult the wise ones in  charge of us and our world and ask for their advice so that their ideas  can come to us intuitively. All their bird messengers are meant to  encourage and strengthen us, to boost our confidence and remind us that  the highest powers are with us, all the way. Even though for a long  time, we are unaware of their presence, they have always been as much  part of us as we are part of them. And forever they will be guiding and  protecting every human being’s steps along the road of their development  and that on all its levels.

That’s why the presence of birds is a  good omen and a signal from the Highest that our spirit friends and  helpers are with us. It’s up to you and me to decipher the meaning of  each bird’s message. Seagulls are no exception to this rule. They too  are trying to attract our attention for wise higher reasons. For  starters, seagull reminds us that, to enable us to cope with any kind of  situation, we need to make good use of our inborn resourcefulness and  look for the opportunities that exist around us. Through taking  advantage of any kind of favourable circumstance that presents itself,  it becomes possible to reach the goal of this lifetime, not only for  ourselves but our whole world.

God’s great plan of life provides  that we should succeed and that there is no point in allowing ourselves  to get lost in our world’s present situation. Like all earthly things  this too will pass, in God’s time and not ours, and that is going to be  sooner than anybody would have thought possible, only a short while ago.  That’s why seagull asks us to be adaptable and pay attention to what  comes to us intuitively from our inner guidance about moving forwards  and upwards to the next higher level of the evolutionary spiral of life,  for ourselves and also our world. It may mean moving out of our comfort  zone, thinking outside the box and doing things that have never been  attempted before.

Our inner perception needs to be opened to the  opportunities that are hidden in the present situation, because the time  has come for going further than ever before and looking out for distant  horizons. Only through reaching out for them can our own and  humankind’s highest potential find fulfilment. Whatever steps are  necessary to survive the pandemic have to be taken. Seagulls go to great  lengths to find food. Their ability to discover something nourishing  even in what’s considered to be wastelands, is meant to show us that  something good is hidden in every experience that comes our way. Seagull  is guided instinctively by the Great Mother’s love and wisdom. It is a  symbolism of the fact that everybody’s own higher God or Christ nature  will always show its earthly counterpart how to survive any condition.

Seagull  urges us and our world to take up new challenges, because we have been  going about the same things in the same old way for long enough. A wise  ones described insanity as doing the same things the same way, over and  over again and expecting different results. Our spirit guides want us to  move away from the vicious circles of doing this because our individual  and collective development demands that we begin to view our earthly  existence from the higher spiritual perspective. There is no need to be  scared of trying something new that is sure to bring us and our world  results of a more satisfying nature.

Seagull tells us that life  is not a rehearsal and should be lived to the fullest. And no matter  what circumstances we may ever find ourselves in, we need to approach it  with love, so there will be no regrets at the end of our present  lifetime. Seagull opens our minds to perceiving that many opportunities  are contained in every experience, because everything that happens on  the earthly plane is there for the wise higher purpose of teaching us  something.

There is no such thing as accidents or coincidences.  Everything is predestined and was created by us, either earlier in this  lifetime or a previous one. The time has come for accepting this and  cleansing our consciousness of the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions of the past. This enables us to appreciate our true role  in the order of things. It helps us to recognise with great clarity what  needs to be retained in our life and what should go.

Seagull  invites us to realise our strengths and weaknesses. It expands our  vision and enables us to see our way forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life and our goals more clearly. There is no need  for being happy with limiting ourselves to small and easily achievable  ones. Seagull encourages us to be more ambitious and have faith in our  abilities. Our level of self-confidence and determination then  increases, so we can confidently play our predestined role in the  Highest Forces’ evolutionary plan for us and our world.

Seagull  is a powerful symbol of a new dawn and moving into the position that’s  rightfully ours and that means leaving behind the self-defeating  thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. Seagull’s courage, strength  and determination enable us to adopt the strategies that produce the  desired results and because we are very adaptable, they are achievable.  Every experience that’s ever come our way has been and still is in  perfect alignment with God’s plan for our evolutionary journey, so there  is no need for allowing any situation to get us down.

Some of  them may seem to have been meant to derail us and halt our progress. But  in truth they are meant to build up our strength and help us tap into  our deep innermost reserves of energy and resourcefulness. Seagull opens  our inner eyes to the rich blessings that have always been part of our  life. Each one of the earlier hardships was merely a blessing in  disguise and everything that’s available to us now is meant to move our  whole being to the next level of our personal evolutionary spiral.

Seagull  suggests that we reassign and redefine some things in our life. We need  to make the decision whether we wish to do what we can to contribute to  our world’s greatest healing miracle ever and so bring about its happy  natural ending of our world’s suffering. Instead of being a hapless  bystander who is at the mercy of a small minority’s greedy machinations,  let’s join the ranks and files of aspiring healers and lightbringers,  saviours and redeemers of themselves, the whole of humankind and our  world.

The time has come for removing some of the clutter from  our perception of the purpose and meaning of humankind’s earthly  existence. An essential part of this are the false beliefs, superstition  and prejudices we brought with us from earlier on in this lifetime and  also previous ones. Individually and collectively, these things have  been weighing us down for long enough. They are nothing but ballast now  and for achieving the predestined goal of our present lifetime, they  need to be shed.

Seagull wants us to know that challenges are  healthy for our overall growth. It suggest that we stop avoiding them  and turn to the healer and lightbringer’s pathway. Through tackling this  situation head-on, it too can be overcome. Yet, this is often easier  said than done. Remind yourself that the Universe at all times has our  highest best and greatest joy in mind and that this is why it has  brought this particular animal totem to our attention and will continue  to do so. Let’s be grateful for the wisdom of that kind of love.

It’s good to call on the seagull spirit to:
•    Exercise the power that comes with adaptability and flexibility.
•    Set mature long-terms goals.
•    Avoid unnecessary drama in our life.
•    Gain clarity by getting rid of all clutter.
•     Through rising to the challenges of our life, hand in hand with God and  the Angels, any one of them is meant to be overcome.
•    Get a different approach to achieving the goals of our present lifetime.
•    Set clear personal and emotional boundaries.
From ‘Our World In Transition’  
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-Four

Nothing New Under The Sun!

The Background Of All Pandemics
*_
_*



*_

Written by Michael Fumento, 02.05.10, 04:35 pm EST

​The  agency needed to bounce back after the avian flu embarrassment. The  World Health Organisation has suddenly gone from crying ‘The sky is  falling!’ like a cackling Chicken Little to squealing like a stuck pig.  The reason: charges that the agency deliberately fomented swine flu  hysteria. ‘The world is going through a real pandemic. The description  of it as a fake is wrong and irresponsible,’ the agency claims on its  website. A WHO spokesman declined to specify who or what gave this  ‘description,’ but the primary accuser is hard to ignore.

The  Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe (PACE), a human rights  watchdog, is publicly investigating the WHO’s motives in declaring a  pandemic. Indeed, the chairman of its influential health committee,  epidemiologist Wolfgang Wodarg, has declared that the ‘false pandemic’  is ‘one of the greatest medicine scandals of the century.’

Even  within the agency, the director of the WHO Collaborating Center for  Epidemiology in Munster, Germany, Dr. Ulrich Kiel, has essentially  labeled the pandemic a hoax. ‘We are witnessing a gigantic misallocation  of resources [$18 billion so far] in terms of public health,’ he said.

They’re  right. This wasn’t merely over-cautiousness or simple misjudgement. The  pandemic declaration and all the Klaxon-ringing since reflect sheer  dishonesty motivated not by medical concerns but political ones.  Unquestionably, swine flu has proved to be vastly milder than ordinary  seasonal flu. It kills at a third to a tenth the rate, according to U.S.  Centres for Disease Control and Prevention estimates. Data from other  countries like France and Japan indicate it’s far tamer than that.

Indeed,  judging by what we’ve seen in New Zealand and Australia (where the  epidemics have ended), and by what we’re seeing elsewhere in the world,  we’ll have considerably fewer flu deaths this season than normal. That’s  because swine flu muscles aside seasonal flu, acting as a sort of  inoculation against the far deadlier strain.

Did the WHO have any  indicators of this mildness when it declared the pandemic in June?  Absolutely, as I wrote at the time. We were then fully 11 weeks into the  outbreak and swine flu had only killed 144 people worldwide--the same  number who die of seasonal flu worldwide every few hours. (An estimated  250,000 to 500,000 per year by the WHO’s own numbers.) The mildest  pandemics of the 20th century killed at least a million people.

But  how could the organisation declare a pandemic when its own official  definition required ‘simultaneous epidemics worldwide with enormous  numbers of deaths and illness.’ Severity--that is, the number of  deaths--is crucial, because every year flu causes ‘a global spread of  disease.’

Easy. In May, in what it admitted was a direct response  to the outbreak of swine flu the month before, WHO promulgated a new  definition matched to swine flu that simply eliminated severity as a  factor. You could now have a pandemic with zero deaths.

Under  fire, the organisation is boldly lying about the change, to which  anybody with an Internet connection can attest. In a mid-January virtual  conference WHO swine flu chief Keiji Fukuda stated: ‘Did WHO change its  definition of a pandemic? The answer is no: WHO did not change its  definition.’ Two weeks later at a PACE conference he insisted: ‘Having  severe deaths has never been part of the WHO definition.’

They  did it; but why? In part, it was CYA for the WHO. The agency was losing  credibility over the refusal of avian flu H5N1 to go pandemic and kill  as many as 150 million people worldwide, as its ‘flu czar’ had predicted  in 2005. Around the world nations heeded the warnings and spent vast  sums developing vaccines and making other preparations. So when swine  flu conveniently trotted in, the WHO essentially crossed out ‘avian,’  inserted ‘swine,’ and WHO Director-General Margaret Chan arrogantly  boasted, ‘The world can now reap the benefits of investments over the  last five years in pandemic preparedness.’

But there’s more than  bureaucratic self-interest at work here. Bizarrely enough, the WHO has  also exploited its phony pandemic to push a hard left political agenda.  In a September speech WHO Director-General Chan said ‘ministers of  health’ should take advantage of the ‘devastating impact’ swine flu will  have on poorer nations to get out the message that ‘changes in the  functioning of the global economy’ are needed to ‘distribute wealth on  the basis of’ values ‘like community, solidarity, equity and social  justice.’ She further declared it should be used as a weapon against  ‘international policies and systems that govern financial markets,  economies, commerce, trade and foreign affairs.’

Chan’s dream now  lies in tatters. All the WHO has done, says PACE’s Wodart, is to  destroy ‘much of the credibility that they should have, which is  invaluable to us if there’s a future scare that might turn out to be a  killer on a large scale.’Michael  Fumento is director of the nonprofit Independent Journalism Project,  where he specialises in health and science issues. He can be reached at  fumento@pobox.com.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘They Don’t Want You To Know Any Of This’

​The  above information came to me from the UKColumn. My grateful thanks for  all their valuable contributions towards shedding some light into one of  our world’s murkiest corners. And the person who shared the Coleman  video with us wrote: ‘Keep on fighting Vernon, we are all in this  together and every day more people are starting to see through the lies  of our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers and thank you for your  tireless efforts. We appreciate what you and all the other brave souls  out there are doing to resist the evil of Covid-19 and the driving  forces behind it.’ I could not agree more!

But nonetheless, let’s  keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to the driving  forces behind the pandemic, for they still do not know what they are  doing and, unless they at last come to their senses, what the Universal  law of cause and effect or Karma is bound to return to them, in the  fullness of time. Please share this with as many as possible.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Update 19th October 2020  *_

_*Pandemics : Crimes Against Humankind
*_
​The  pandemic, like any other kind of warfare that aims to control our world  through fear, is a crime against humankind. Several lawsuits are  already being prepared:

1) ‘Michael O’Bernicia’s Lawsuit’

Michael  O’Bernicia, who beat the might of the banks in court over systemic and  institutional mortgage fraud, has now served each MP a legal notice of  proceedings being brought against them for fraud. Each MP who voted to  enact the Coronavirus act only hours after its presentation (100's pages  long) and without scrutiny or question, are being individually pursued  in courts so they cannot hide behind groups or leaders. One MP Chris  Green has since resigned his post (possibly connected).

2) ‘Dr. Rainer Fuellmich’s Lawsuit’

Let’s  not forget that our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, who are the  driving force behind the pandemic, are not our enemies. But they are  our younger and less highly evolved siblings in the great family of  humankind, who are taking part in the early part of their earthly  education. The discovery that every human being is personally  responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions is not  yet part of their curriculum.

You and I, however, know that we  are co-creators with God and young Gods in the making, who are  constantly occupied with bringing something into being, and that the  main laws of life are love and evolution, evolution that is based on  love. Sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to any trespassers  against these laws, wherever they may be and whatever their offences  are, is an essential part of the earthly schools final examination that  leads to Christhood and spiritual Mastership. The youngsters’ Christ  nature is crying out for our help. It wants to rise from its slumbering  state so it can assist its earthly counterpart to realise that its  existence serves the wise higher purpose of progressing on the  evolutionary spiral of life, which each one of us can only do through  their own consciousness expanding adventures.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Carmen said:


> What about Crow's.  I'm always fascinated by Crows.



They are fascinating. When I was a boy people used to say that the difference between humans and other animals was that humans use tools. Since then we have realised that a number of animals use tools, otters and chimpanzees for example, and crows are amongst them. In experiments crows will put together two sticks to be able to reach into a tube for a piece of meat that is too far away for one stick to reach, but in New Caledonia the local crows take a large leaf with veins that terminate in a hook at the edge of the leaf. They will then strip the leaf so that they are left with a long straight with a hook on the end that they use for extracting grubs from deep places. They are not just tool users, they are tool makers, the only species other than humans that do this.

BTW Magpies are a species of the crow family. They are very intelligent, and recognise themselves in mirrors, hardly anything does that.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth Behind The Pandemic

 Update 20th October 2020
*_
​The  CBS have been caught broadcasting fake footage where they attempted to  ‘make things look a little more panicked than they actually were’  outside a hospital testing facility, according to Sky News host Paul  Murray. Project Veritas have surveillance footage and inside reports  proving that the CBS had hospital workers pose as patients to make  Coronavirus testing lines look longer. Mr Murray said the staged attempt  to make things look more ‘desperate’ than they actually are, was  ‘shameful’.

If you believe your chain is not being yanked big  time by the government and the bought and paid for mainstream media,  then make a donation to the ‘go fund me project to get the Eifel Tower  moved to the top of Ayres Rock.’ Never has there been a greater need to  escape the crippling mental illness of cognitive dissonance before it’s  too late, by asking one simple question: WHO ARE THE REAL TERRORISTS?

From https://www.ukcolumn.org/community/forums/topic/cbs-caught-broadcasting-fake-news-on-the-coronavirus/

* * *
​
From  the World Doctors Alliance, doctors and scientists are speaking out  against the lies and tyranny that’s happening around our world. The  original video was removed from Youtube but fortunately is now available  on Twitter. Please follow this link: https://twitter.com/jonkirbysthlm/status/1316331589962473472

* * *

​Airlines,  governments and governing bodies are forcing all crew and passengers to  wear masks. How is oxygen deprivation in a pressurized (at altitude)  environment going to affect the performance of the staff in an  emergency. Where's the risk assessment on this? Find out more about it  by following this link: https://www.ukcolumn.org/community/forums/topic/is-your-pilot-wearing-a-face-covering/

* * *

​This  is for my Scottish friends who are being lied to daily and terrorized  by the SNP government. Lies, fear and more lies. Please share this with  friends and family and disseminate as much as you can to wake people up  to the reality! There is no pandemic and lock-down is a gross violation  of your freedoms not to mention harming and killing more than the virus.  Find out more about it in https://www.ukcolumn.org/community/forums/topic/scots-gov-covid-data/

* * *

​Richie  Allen writes under the heading ‘We're just going to ruin your lives  until you take the vaccine.’ Think of the whole vaccine scam from this  angle. Our government is basically telling us we need to take a  *vaccine* to stop us from growing reindeer antlers -- or even Teletubby  antennas on our heads.... right? How stupid does the government think we  are? Has the thought has never crossed their tiny minds that some of  them may end up in jail over this fraud?

Covid: Not a pandemic.  Can not be properly identified because it hasn't been isolated. Using a  test which cannot detect Covid because it hasn't been isolated. Locking  down a country for something no more dangerous than the common flu.  Using fake science to cause fear and panic. Promoting useless  mathematical models to ramp-up the numbers. Ordering medical  professionals to falsify cause of death records. Empty hospitals.  Doctors being struck-off for speaking out. Controlling the mainstream  media worldwide to cause fear and panic. Shutting down all  counter-arguments to the pandemic. Shutting down scientific experts with  better knowledge than bought and paid for government *advisors* who  have links with big pharma and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.  Using the police to enforce draconian laws and subverting democracy to  make all of this happen.

Find out more about it in https://www.ukcolumn.org/community/...o-ruin-your-lives-until-you-take-the-vaccine/

Also https://brandnewtube.com/watch/sunday-view-with-richie-allen-october-18th-2020_UYr1TRDHg6VJz9A.html

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * * 
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I think you are mistaken, my friend who is probably forty years younger than me spent thirty days on a ventilator in intensive care and has taken a couple of months to get back to walking without sticks. Now, I know that is only one case, but it is one I definitely know of and can vouch for with certainty, and flu never did that to anyone. On another tack the Office for National Statistics do not strike me as the sort to present fraudulent information, but their figures for the numbers of deaths this year during Feb. March April are far higher than in previous years. 

Yes I do think the government is being deliberately deceptive, but it is doing so by using counting methods that underplay the numbers of people dying, not by exaggerating the seriousness of the illness. We have a Conservative Govt. Their donators and the people at the top of the party do not want to shut business down, they are business men, they want to make money and rather than protect their workers they will keep things going as long as they can, they can always get more workers if this lot die. These are the people who would deny free meals to hungry children saying 'Children have always gone hungry'. That they would willingly do anything to damage profit if they didn't have to is simply not creditable.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-Five

The Magpie As Animal Totem

Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World

Part One
*_
_*




*_
​Today  is the 22nd October 2020 and at 11 p.m. United Kingdom time, the Sun  moves into Scorpio. It takes the Sun thirty days to move through each  sign. The energies at the moment of its entry into a new sign is like a  birthchart for a newly born baby and this means that for the coming  thirty days we and our world will be under their influence. The Sun’s  transit through Scorpio each year is a time when the veil that separates  our world from its background, the spirit realm, is particularly thin  and can therefore be penetrated much more easily than at any other time  of the year.

Scorpios have a sixth sense for other people’s and  society’s weaknesses, that’s why they make good detectives as well as  criminals. And it’s quite likely that truths that have successfully been  hiding for a long time, at last come to the general public’s view and  knowledge each time the Sun moves through Scorpio. For everybody it’s  always a time of transformation. This can manifest itself either as  degeneration or regeneration, and of deaths that are inevitably followed  by rebirths on a different level of consciousness. In any case, it’s an  excellent time for bringing out into the open that which is not right  but somehow had been hiding until then.

In our world things can  only happen in God’s time and that means when the energies are right.  From today onwards they could not be more so for bursting the painful  abscess that’s been troubling our world for far too long: the pharma  industry’s efforts of ruling our world through fear. Someone called the  present one a ‘plandemic’; I could not agree more. Let’s take a closer  look at the energies that will be influencing our world for thirty days  from today. The best news is that the Master numbers 11 and 22 are  present several times over. 22 – 2020 = 22 x 2, accompanied by a double  helping of the 0 = the circle of Eternity. The eleven also turns up  twice, the 11th month of the year and the Sun’s entry at 11 p.m. 11 x 2 =  22. This means a double portion of the energies of the 11 and a treble  helping of the 22 for us and our world to assist its cleansing process.   Pluto, the co-ruler with Aries of Scorpio, on the day of the Sun’s  entry into this sign is in 22 degrees Capricorn. To find out more about  this, please follow the relevant links at the end of this chapter.

Another  good omen that some major revelations are likely to come forth during  the Sun’s transit through Scorpio is that it’s entry takes place on a  Thursday. This day is ruled by Jupiter, the expansive and benevolent  planetary ruler of Sagittarius, the sign that’s dedicated to the  development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. But what has the  magpie to do with  all this? A lot, as you will soon see.

Magpies  hardly ever come into view where I live. But since the beginning of the  pandemic 2019/2020 and lockdowns, when on several occasions they seemed  to be attracting my attention, I started wondering whether they might  have a message for us and our world. Lo and behold, they did! They want  us to know that although magpies can be messengers of love, joy and good  fortune, their presence reminds us that the earthly plane is just as  much filled with treachery, deception and dishonesty. Magpies are at  home just about anywhere and for a long time have been closely  associated with human beings. For example, by following nomadic tribes  on their hunting expeditions and scavenging on what was left behind.

Some  magpie myths of the past tell us that they refuse to believe that Jesus  died on the cross. From where we are by now, it’s easy to see that this  was because birds have always the messengers of our world’s spiritual  background. Long before it became more common knowledge here, such myths  were hinting that the life story of Jesus is merely a legend. It was an  early warning to watch out carefully because on the earthly plane  everything that glitters is by no means gold. For as long as people  believe that every word of the Jesus tale is literally true, their  spiritual nest is lined with fake gold.

It takes every one of us  many lifetimes until we discover that the true gold of the Jesus story  is the higher esoteric truth, which has always been hiding behind its  surface words. And so it’s not surprising that the earthly selves of  young and inexperienced spirit/souls, who are still taking part in the  early lessons of the earthly school of life, love to line their nests  with shining things, which they don’t hesitate to steal from others. And  that’s what the leaders of our world’s religions used to do, by  whatever means available to them.

The pharmaceutical industry as  the driving force behind the pandemic, is walking in the footsteps of  our world’s religious leaders of times gone by. They are hoping that one  of these days they too will be able to beautify their nest with what,  if they succeeded, would turn out to be fake gold. This is because  nothing on the earthly plane belongs to us. Everything has to be handed  back, at the end of each lifetime. But there will come a time when the  young and inexperienced spirit/souls in our midst have evolved into old  and experienced ones. The Universal laws, as soon as they have grown  strong enough to cope with it, returns to them what they are presently  inflicting upon us and our world. Their suffering helps them to grow in  compassion, wisdom and understanding. This is the only true gold all of  us are constantly in search of; it’s ours to keep in all Eternity and  nobody will ever try to take it from us.

Some of our world’s  myths speak of magpie as a rebellious creature. Rebelling against  anything that is neither true nor right is a vital aspect of humankind’s  evolutionary journey. The God or Christ nature’s rebelling  characteristics enable our lower selves to perceive that which reaches  beyond any kind of traditional knowledge. It helps us to discover the  truth that could have been waiting to be found for a long time. That’s  how the wise ones in charge of us and our world are drawing our  attention to the fact that an essential part of the Aquarian age’s  Zeitgeist are rebellion and revolution.

The deeper we move into  this age, the more humankind’s rebellious nature will come to the fore  and rise against all yokes and restrictions, material, spiritual and  especially religious ones. The time has come for leaving behind the  shackles of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we brought  with us from previous lifetimes. They have become outdated ballast by  now that’s weighing us down unnecessarily. For this purpose, each one of  us needs to bring forth, from deep within their own being, the  rebelliousness of their God or Christ nature.

Footnote: For two  days running I have been sharing with you an update of how the truth is  bubbling to the surface of our world’s consciousness, in many different  places. All information that came your way was provided by:  https://www.ukcolumn.org/community/forums/forum/coronavirus-sars-cov-2-covid-19/

At  age of eighty-three, I have taken out a lifelong membership of this  organisation. In view of what I have already received in return, I  consider it money well spent. This community is worth it’s weight in  gold. Apart from that, it’s great to be among like-minded people, who  understand when I talk about my belief that the pandemic is one gigantic  hoax, that the driving force behind it is the pharma industry, and that  this is its third attempt – as far as I know – of  exploiting our  world’s resources through creating a pandemic, with the help of the  age-old and well-known means of spreading fear. It’s up to the likes of  you and me to help the truth about this festering sore on our world’s  consciousness to emerge.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘Two Studies In Mastership’
•    ‘Master Number Eleven’
•    ‘Master Number Twenty-Two’
•    ‘How To Become A Master Builder’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World

Part Two
*_
_*




*_
​As  mentioned in other parts of my writings, rebellion and revolution are  essential aspects of the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist. These qualities of  our higher nature enable us and our world to shake off all yokes of  oppression and slavery to beliefs that have outlived their usefulness,  when the right time for doing so has come. And that’s the process we and  our world have been involved in for a long time. To go about rebelling  the right way, individually and collectively, the rebellious energies  need to be harnessed, so that they can be put to defending that which is  of true and everlasting value. This makes it easier to let go of what  these days is revealing itself as being of a temporary nature and  therefore ready to go from us and our world, in any case.

The  time has come for rebelling anything that attempts to stop us from  making the progress that, in keeping with God’s great evolutionary plan  of life, is the birthright of every individual human being, the whole of  humankind and our world. It is a pathway that demands discarding  anything that’s in the way of ever more of us becoming consciously aware  of their eternal oneness with God, the Great Father/Mother of all life  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ spirit.

Back  to the magpies. There are three types of them, the yellow-billed, the  black-billed and the Eurasian one. The Eurasian magpie is probably the  most intelligent creature of our world’s animal kingdom. Magpies and  crows are capable of recognising their image in a mirror, something that  few mammals can do. Magpies are very sociable creatures who, with the  help of a well developed vocabulary, communicate with those around them.  Frequently one finds them travelling in pairs or groups. They are not  really afraid of humans and enjoy displaying their courage by getting as  close to them as possible, whilst remaining watchful.

Magpie’s  bravery can be seen by the way they defend themselves against predators,  especially birds of prey and domestic cats. Their confidence of being  capable of dealing with such things is astonishing. For us this is a  reminder that we may be in need of toning down on any kind of excess,  acting with humility and treating those around us with the love and  respect every creature, not merely human beings, deserve.

Magpies  put a lot of effort into caring for their loved ones. They frequently  have more than one offspring. Both partners share the duties of nest  building and caring for their young. Because of this teamwork, magpie’s  nests tend to be strong and long-lasting. People who have magpie as  their animal totem also are loving and loyal to their families and put  lots of effort into making its members as comfortable as possible.

Magpies  are adaptable and resourceful and although once in a while they steal  another bird’s egg, on the whole they work hard for their living. They  are good examples of the kind of resourcefulness that’s necessary on the  earthly plane when it comes to surmounting arising challenges. Magpies  are attracted by shiny objects and love to decorate their nests with  them. We too, during the early stages of our earthly education, go after  anything that shines, concepts and ideas alike. But when we have spent a  sufficient number of earthly lifetimes, our spiritual nature has grown  strong enough to show its earthly counterpart that its understanding of  things is by no means the truth. The more our higher nature’s quality of  discernment develops, the more our values change from earth-bound  temporary ones to those that are eternally true.

To develop this  quality to the full, we need to take an honest look at our priorities.  Are we pursuing the right goals or are we pursuing something that is  false and untrue. Magpie builds its home in the strongest ‘V’ of a tree  and according to mysticism ‘V’ is the path into the spirit realm. This  suggests that the time has come for looking at the strength of our  convictions and values. How aware are we that every human being’s  earthly existence in truth serves the wise higher purpose of becoming  aware of our true spiritual nature and that the spirit realm is  humankind’s true home?

Magpie reminds us that all earthly life  consists of growing, each through their own experiences, and through  this constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral  of life. It wants us to open our hearts and minds to the message it is  bringing from the wise ones in charge of us and our world. They are able  and willing to intuitively show us ways of resolving our world’s  present situation, but this can only be done for those who reach out for  them and ask for their advice.  

Magpie encourages you not to  hide from the world. It wants us to show who and what we truly are, one  of the beloved children of the Great Father/Mother of all life. It  invites us to tell them that this is what they also are, that every one  of us is gifted in some special way and that everybody has their own  unique part to play in our world’s present transformation. Whether we  are as yet aware of this or not, every human being is, at least  potentially, a precious and unique being, a many faceted jewel that is  capable of bringing forth, from deep within their own being, their  inborn natural talents. There is no need for being afraid to express  them whenever opportunities for doing so arise. These gifts could have  taken many lifetimes to develop, ready to fully unfold during this one.

Magpie  invites us not to be afraid of taking risks, but trusting our inner  guidance to show us when to step forwards to walk our talk and speak up.  These birds are not afraid of teasing predators to show those around  them what they are made of. They encourage us to enter into situations  that enable us to prove to ourselves that we are capable of emerging  victorious whatever happens. And that applies to every one of us as well  as the whole of humankind.

Magpie’s colouring reminds us of the  duality of everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore  also in our world. Its black and white feathers are symbols of darkness  and light, negative and positive. The presence of Magpie’s energies at  this time shows that, individually and collectively, humankind’s  obsession with material possessions is in the process of making room for  the ever increasing realisation of our spiritual nature and realities  and that our true home is the spirit realm. Striving for spiritual  growth through a better understanding of its concepts is slowly but  surely becoming people’s top priority.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

> The Eurasian magpie is probably the most intelligent creature of our world’s animal kingdom


Arguable, they are not tool users, and there are a number of them in the animal kingdom, and crows from New Caledonia that are actually tool makers. Elephants exhibit behaviours that can be taken as indicators of very high intelligence levels, as do some of the sea mammals. I would say leave out 'Probably' and make it 'One of the most intelligent creatures. It could also be argued that humans are part of this world's animal kingdom, though their intelligence could also be argued 

Most of the year magpies are in small family groups, it is in winter that one sees larger flocks of birds, up to the high teens.

The nest in the oak opposite our house had three chicks one year. One of them was killed on the road and the parents and other two siblings spent most of the day on the verge next to it until I removed the body, they are certainly very socially aware.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World

Part Three
*_
_*




*_
​The  wise ones in charge of us and our world are using our world’s bird to  help us find a better understanding of the higher purpose and meaning of  humankind’s earthly existence. Birds are their messengers and every  bird species has a different kind of message for us. Through magpie our  attention is drawn to the need for re-assessing our priorities during  the present difficult time. Magpie advises us to keep an open mind  towards any kind of information that comes our way, paying attention to  what our inner guidance tells us whether it is true or false.

Where  might those who are pulling the strings behind the scenes of the  moneymaking machinery of the pharmaceutical industry be on their  individual evolutionary spiral and that of their organisation? Isn’t it  astonishing how a once highly respected organisation could lower itself  to the level of a parasite that’s eager to suck the lifeblood of our  world’s population? Does their greed make them so blind that – if they  succeeded with the pandemic – there would be nothing left that they  could bleed dry then?

Could they be acting this way because for  some time the public trust in the pharma industry’s products has been  shrinking? Many reject them in preference to age-old and time-trusted  natural healing methods. After the industry’s initial successes of  freeing our world from afflictions like polio and smallpox, as the years  went by, the natural remedies that Mother Earth has always provided in  great abundance faded ever more into the background.

Magpie wants  to tell us that the pharma industry’s products are not the true gold  that all human beings, in the course of many lifetimes every one of them  spends in the earthly school of life, are constantly in pursuit of.  Because all they can do is suppress our illnesses’ symptoms instead of  healing them, it can easily be recognised that they are fake gold.  Natural healing methods, especially when combined with the healing  energies of the Highest, that’s the true gold all of us are destined to  discover eventually on the earthly plane. And because the time for doing  so has come, that’s why these healing methods, the only ones worthy of  being called by this name, re-emerged and are steadily growing in  popularity.

On top of that, those who prefer the natural methods  to the products of the pharma industry, are assisting the survival of  the United Kingdom’s National Health System with its notorious lack of  funds, due to the spiralling cost and use of the pharma industry’s  products. Many reject the pharma products for the simple reason that all  too frequently they interfere with and stop the inborn ability, of  human and animal physical bodies alike, to put things right when they  have gone wrong and healing themselves. That’s why many by now prefer  natural remedies that strengthen their immune system to help it deal  successfully with harmful organisms like Covid-19.

Ever more of  us are also finding out that, with the help and will of God and the  Angels, any condition can be healed. All we have to do is reach out to  them, tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into  their frequencies and ask for their healing energies to fill our whole  being. Magpie draws our attention to the fact that the only nest the  fake gold of the pharma industry’s products will ever adorn is the  pockets of its already immensely rich shareholders. I find it hard to  understand why an industry that started as a genuine benefactor of  humankind, has chosen to move down its own evolutionary spiral and  degrade itself by turning into a mere money printing machinery that has  no regard for humankind’s welfare and wellbeing? Where is the ethos of  such behaviour?

And yet, maybe the matter becomes clearer when  one considers that, for quite some time by now, humankind is becoming  increasingly spiritually orientated. It seems that the more we are  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral on the way of  returning to the conscious awareness of our true nature, the more  organisations that have served their usefulness, the pharma industry the  same as our world’s old religions, are fading away and in due course  will have disappeared completely.

This development created the  necessary space for the re-discovery of the natural healing methods and  the knowledge that the healing energies of the Highest, which have been  waiting for a long time to come to the help of anyone who asks for them  and that free of charge. It has been part of the Divine great plan of  life that these things should temporarily fade into the background of  humankind’s consciousness, but that they should return in God’s time,  not ours. As we know by now, that’s when the energies are right for  doing so and that’s what they are NOW. There are no forces between  Heaven and Earth that can stop this from happening.

The pandemic  is part of the death-struggle of customs and beliefs that have outlived  their usefulness and find it hard to let go and die. An essential part  of the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist is honesty and truth and everything has  to go that is not in harmony with it. Magpie warns us that the belief of  a Messiah, who will appear at a predestined time in our world, to save  and redeem all those who are willing to take every word of his teachings  literally, is a false one, i.e. fake gold. The true gold that all of  us, in the course of many lifetimes, have constantly searching for is  the higher esoteric wisdom that has always been hiding behind all our  world’s sacred teachings.

It then becomes clear that the essence  of every human being, without exception, is spirit/soul who started its  existence as a spark of the Great Light. Every one of us is part of God  and like God, we are eternal beings who can never die. From time to time  we temporarily take part in the earthly school of life’s lessons by  spending another lifetime on that plane. Each one serves the wise higher  purpose of slowly but surely moving forwards and upwards, each on their  individual evolutionary journey as well as that of the whole of  humankind. this continues until we have reached the developmental point  of bringing forth, each from deep within their own being, the best,  highest and noblest characteristics of their very own God or Christ  nature.

The kindness and goodness, honesty and truth of our  higher nature alone is capable of saving and redeeming us, all of  humankind and our world. This applies to every human being; each has to  play the role of being their own Messiah, saviour and redeemer. An  essential part of it is doing our share of revealing the truth about the  driving force behind the pandemic 2019/2020. Magpie asks us to do  whatever our inner guidance tells us intuitively how we should go about  it. Its presence shows that we shall have the courage and determination  we need for walking our talk and speaking our truth, whilst taking  advantage of every opportunity that offers itself for doing so. Our  timing sense will be perfect, because the wise one or living God within  will be telling us intuitively when it’s worthwhile standing our ground  for something or whether it’s wiser to step aside and let people get on  with their squabbles.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Progress of Dr Rainer Fuellmich’s Lawsuit’

​From  Michael O’Bernicia: COVID-1984 PRIVATE CRIMINAL PROSECUTION UPDATE:  Court papers are currently being prepared for initial laying of  information in the criminal court, hopefully next week, all being well.  Since the launch, more whistle blowers have come forward to offer more  expert testimony in support of the action. The evidence of fraud,  treason and genocide is now completely overwhelming, as is the support  we are receiving from all quarters [with a few notable exceptions].
​
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World

Part Four

Bill Gates : Happy Birthday
*_
_*



*_
​
Today  Bill (William Henry) Gates is celebrating his sixty-fifth birthday. He  was born 28th October 1955 in Seattle, Washington, USA, when the Sun was  in Scorpio and the Moon in the 2nd degree of Aries. As pointed out in  the first chapter of magpie’s message, Sun Scorpios have a sixth sense  for other people’s and society’s weaknesses and how to best exploit  them, that’s why they make good detectives as well as criminals.

Be  that as it may, the year Bill has just completed is likely to have been  one of transformation for him. Yet, the one ahead promises to take him  forward into a spiritually expansive period, in which his higher nature  will be moving ever more into the foreground of his consciousness.  Scorpio’s development takes place in three stages. First comes the  scorpion with the sting in its tail and that is Scorpio’s deadly tongue.  The second stage is that of the eagle, when the earthly self discovers  its ability to lift itself above the difficulties of youth and childhood  on the wings of its spiritual nature. The eagle is a bird of prey with a  sharp beak and claws for getting hold of things. And that’s how Bill  wound up as co-founder of Microsoft and billionaire at the age of  thirty-one.

Magpie is a messenger from the spirit world who wants  to draw Bill’s attention that spiritually there are two kinds of gold, a  fake and a true variety. His birthchart shows that for some time his  earthly personality has been struggling against his higher nature. It is  doing its best to pull Bill forwards and upwards on his personal  evolutionary spiral to start accumulating true gold. It will be easy  when Bill enters the third and highest level of Scorpio’s earthly  development of turning into a dove of peace! Bill is a born pioneer and  leader of people who has excellent potential for one of these days  emerging as one of our world’s spiritual leaders. If he refuses the  challenge of developing his spiritual nature in his present lifetime, he  will be left with nothing when at its end he returns to the spirit  realm, humankind’s true home. Having left everything earthly behind,  because it’s of no use or value to where he has gone, his spirit/soul  will stand naked before – no, not God – but himself.

When he has  rested sufficiently in the spirit world, he will be assessing the  performances of all his lifetimes, especially the most recent one.  Together with the wise ones in charge of him, he will then be consulting  the Akashic Records to find out his weaknesses and strengths. This will  enable him to see for himself that every bit of his material wealth has  been fake gold, because it faded away each time he departed from the  earthly plane. And if he continued the way he has done for such a long  time, it would then be too late to do something about the sad lack of  true gold, i.e. spiritual knowledge and the wisdom that has grown from  our ability to understand and apply it to every one of our daily  encounters.

If, however, he stepped forward and told the truth  about the driving force behind the pandemic, the result would be a major  credit entry in his spiritual bankbook. This courageous gesture –  Scorpio’s love to think in terms of power – would empower him to act as  one of the main contributors to bringing the pandemic to its natural and  happy ending. Instead of waiting until the end of his present lifetime,  more would be added if he then used his material wealth for feeding the  hungry on the material level and so making good at least some of the  damage he helped to create. His own spiritual development would take to  its wings if, at the same time, he started feeding our world’s  spiritually deprived hungry and homeless, through bringing them a new  understanding of God’s true nature and their own, and the wise higher  purpose of their earthly existence.

A general giving to our  world’s population instead of exploiting their already dwindling  material resources for the purpose of increasing his own wealth, might  balance the karmic debts that are bound to have accumulated in his  spiritual account because of his part in the pandemic alone. Maybe it’s  Bill’s influence already that’s brought about the changing attitude of  the World Health Organisation. The wise ones in our world’s inner  spiritual background are the only ones, apart from Bill, who know.  Whatever any one of us does, our motivations can clearly be seen by  them.

They are the eye that never sleeps and observes everything  that happens on the earthly plane. They are never fooled by anyone and  if Bill has been using the façade of the WHO to increase his wealth, it  will most certainly have caused a debit entry in his spiritual account.  There is no need for us to find out, but our spirit friends and helpers  know us and our motivations better than we do. Even what we like to  think of as our most secret thoughts, in their world it comes across as  if we were shouting them from the rooftops.

Bill’s Moon  progression tells me that for a while he has been going through a  particularly difficult time. But one of these days he could surprise our  world by courageously stepping forward and putting his money where his  mouth is, through his words and actions revealing what kind of a  humanitarian he is. If he told the truth about his intentions behind  getting ever more deeply involved with the WHO, he would be worthy of  being called one of humankind’s leaders out of the pandemic. It’s likely  that this kind of action would encourage others to follow his example.  And it’s up to him to decide how he would like future history books  mention Bill Gate. Is it going to be as one of the main destroyers of  our world’s economies for the purpose of increasing his already enormous  material wealth, or as one of its most outstanding healers and  lightbringers, saviours and redeemers?

Magpie wants Bill to know  that he is not some kind of Antichrist; nobody is. You are a beloved  child of the Great Father/Mother of all life, a spark of the Universal  Christ’s light, a young God in the making who is serving the first part  of its apprenticeship in the earthly school of life; so is everybody  else. You are a special and unique being; so is everybody else. You, the  same as all those around you, were created to fulfil a certain task  during our world’s present transformation from a predominantly  materially orientated into an advanced spiritual one; so is everybody  else. You are but one of the 7.7 billion spirit/souls, a spark of the  Divine Fire, who has everything within, the highest as well as the  lowest characteristics; so is everybody else.

You, the same as  everybody else, have been granted the gift of another lifetime to go in  search of the only true gold that exists on earthly plane and that is  spiritual knowledge and the wisdom that grows from understanding it and  applying it to everything that comes your way. This is the true gold  every human being, in the course of many lifetimes,  is constantly  trying to find. That’s the only thing we can take with us at the end of  each earthly sojourn. No-one will ever take this gold from us; it’s ours  to keep in all Eternity.

Magpie wants Bill to know that his  material wealth is fake gold. It will be lining the nest he has built  for himself and his loved ones, until the moment of his departure from  this plane. If his spiritual nature failed to wake up during what is  left of his present lifetime, the only thing that would remain with him  would be the karmic debts that accumulated during the time of  accumulating his billions and trillions. But, should he step forward and  tell us the truth, future history books would talk about Bill Gates as  one of its major saviours and redeemers. Much more so than Jesus,  because the story of the God-man’s life is but a legend. He merely  existed as a thoughtform, which was created by God and the Angels for a  predestined length of time to teach humankind the value of honesty and  truth.

The year ahead for Bill is the sixty-sixth of his present  lifetime and that means that it will be under the rulership of Venus,  the beauty and peace loving planet, twice over, i.e. 66 = 6 x 2 = 12 = 1  + 2 = 3 ruled by Jupiter. And that’s the benevolent and expansive ruler  of Sagittarius, the sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s  superconscious faculties. Venus in the Earth sign Taurus teaches us to  appreciate the good things of Mother Earth. Money is very important, not  for its intrinsic value but for the beautiful things it can buy. Venus  in the Air sign Libra is the peacemaker and we learn about the value of  partnerships and marriage.

Many happy returns of the day, dear  Bill. Hopefully they will be happier for you than this one probably is.  Whatever happens, much love and goodwill will be coming your way in the  coming year, don’t underestimate their value.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretation Of The Sun In Scorpio’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Sorcerer’s Apprentice – Goethe’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World

Part Five

Bill Gates And The Pandemic
*_
_*




*_
​The  way the Covid-19 situation was artificially pushed into pandemic  proportions reminds me of the poem ‘Der Zauberlehrling’ or ‘The  Sorcerer’s Apprentice’ by Goethe. See the relevant link at the end of  this chapter. Might the driving force behind the pandemic really not  know what they are doing or is it by now a case of nobody having the  courage to call it off? Are they really so heartless and blind to the  suffering they are inflicting upon the whole of humankind? Can anyone be  so greedy and lacking all sense of responsibility? In my view, the best  we can do for the troublemakers and scaremongers behind the scenes is  to continue sending them kind, loving and forgiving thoughts that feed  into our world’s light stream of consciousness, points it in their  direction and helps the higher nature of these people to wake up.

Magpie  today has come to draw our attention to the fact that our physical  body’s afflictions are always a cry from the indwelling spirit/soul that  something on that level is in need of attention. This is as true for  every individual human being as the whole of humankind and our world.  And that’s why healing the spiritual aspects is more important than  anything else. The pharma industry’s products can only suppress the  symptoms of whatever is troubling us without any hope of reaching and  healing its underlying cause. That’s where spiritual healing comes into  its own. It addresses the root of the problem, goes to it and  intuitively assists us with finding a better understanding of what we  did wrong and what we can do our share of things with our physical body  coming right again, dealing with the complaint once and for all.

This  shows clearly that the pharma industry’s products are fake gold, while  spiritual healing that attends to our whole being is the true gold that  is waiting to eventually be unearthed by every one of us. Finding it is  every human being’s birthright. When viewed from the spiritual  perspective, the pandemic reveals itself as counterproductive for the  pharma industry, because it forces ever more of us into taking a closer  look at humankind’s true nature and the wise higher purpose of our  earthly existence. To my mind, this situation is not really a struggle  between good and evil, but between the knowledge of spiritual wisdom and  truth and the lack of it.

The early Christians were the pioneers  of the Piscean age and that’s what all of us are with regard to the  Aquarian age, whether we are as yet aware of it or not. By creating and  for many years co-leading Microsoft, one of the pioneering companies of  the computer industry, Bill has already shown his inborn talent as a  pioneer and leader of people. Through telling us how the pandemic was  brought about and why it had to happen, might Bill one of these days  also prove that he is capable of acting as one of our world’s Aquarian  age spiritual leaders? Could he turn into someone who is capable of and  willing to take us forward and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life into what to future generations will be known as the epoch of  post-pandemic peace? Well, dear friends, these are the days of miracles  and wonders!

Magpie wants to draw our attention to what happens  towards the end of every human being’s earthly education, therefore also  Bill’s. The time then has come for learning how to love God’s way.  Nobody has to ask or command us to love one another, because when our  higher nature has taken over it’s earthly counterpart, that’s our  natural way of reacting to everything that comes our way. Only when we  love for its own sake are we true to our higher eternal nature. The  following was inspired by a message from the White Eagle group of spirit  guides that appeared in the October/November 2020 Stella Polaris, the  White Eagle Lodge’s magazine, under the heading ‘May The Rose Bloom’ by  Michaela Hurcomb:

‘Loving the Divine way means giving without  thought for self and walking faithfully with love in our heart,  regardless of how difficult the road ahead may still be for us, trusting  that God and the Angels can at any given time be called upon to show  the way. It provides us with courage, loyalty and integrity, honesty and  truth with which we express our love for the great siblinghood of  humankind in every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Recognising  the great justice of the Universal law that’s constantly at work in  everything that happens throughout the whole of Creation, therefore also  for us and our world, motivates us to bring forth, from deep within our  own being. the best and noblest qualities of our God or Christ nature  and pursue only that which is good, beautiful and right.

‘Loving  the Divine way helps us to understand our siblings in the great family  of humankind and it makes now difference how deceptive appearances can  be in our world. This kind of loving is the most vital aspect of  everybody’s God or Christ nature. It does not judge or accuse anyone of  ulterior motives, because we are then at one with God and the Angels.  They know every heart, spirit/soul and the predestined pathway all of us  are walking and which lessons we are attending in the earthly school of  life, at any given moment. This love makes us kind and capable of  enduring our suffering until our spiritual ledger’s last karmic debts  have been paid and redeemed, by us.

‘This kind of loving is the  solvent for all our world’s problems, individually and collectively.  When it is applied to anything that’s troublesome, for example the  pandemic 2019/2020, in God’s time, not ours, the issue will be resolved  and the situation disappear, if we but wait until the energies are right  for this to happen. That’s how with patience and love, all humankind’s  afflictions and predicaments can and will eventually be overcome,  because that’s what is written in God’s great evolutionary plan for the  whole of Creation, including us and our world. When we have learnt to  love that way, the earthly school of life has nothing left to teach us  and our vibrations are right for moving onto exploring the next higher  level of life, at the end of our present lifetime.’

Bill once  said: ‘As we look ahead into the future, leaders will be those who  empower others.’ How about you, Bill? I believe your time has come for  doing just that, not only on our world’s material plane but more  importantly its spiritual background. Mind you, Bill also said: ‘Success  is a lousy teacher. I seduces smart people to think they cannot lose. .  .’.

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘The Sorcerer’s Apprentice – Goethe’

Recommended Viewing:​1)  Here is a link for the Alliance For Natural Health’s Covid Zone  campaign page that connects you with all the content it has created and  published on their website relating to Covid-19 since 12 March 2020.
https://www.anhinternational.org/campaigns/covid-adapt-dont-fight-campaign/

2) ‘Desmond Swayne About Corona Virus Fearmongering’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3d8DZwQlo 

3) ‘We Are In Business of Shareholder Profit, Not Helping The Sick’
https://www.4biddenknowledge.com/post/we-re-in-business-of-shareholder-profit-not-helping-the-sick-says-turing-pharmaceuticals-ceo  
True humanitarians would not want to seen anywhere near the  pharma industry, where someone states quite openly that it is not about  making people better, but profit making for its shareholders’ pockets.

4) ‘The Progress of Dr Rainer Fuellmich’s Lawsuit’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkqW59U8KYw
The previous video was removed from Youtube. I wonder how long this one will be available.

5) ‘There Is No Justification for Another Lockdown’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmoM1AMdd4g 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World

Part Six
*_
_*The Impossible Dream
*_
_*




*_
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

​In  the fullness of time, the unreachable star described in the above song  can and is meant to be reached and that by each one of us. Each time we  spread new understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, we act as  lightbringers and sowers of seeds. Through this we gradually evolve into  a light and a shining star in our own right, who is becoming ever more  at one with the Christ Star. In this way increasing amounts of the  darkness of our world are absorbed into the light of the Star and  transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life.

The  materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly  development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it  gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our  higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower  counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and  thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first  manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of  all human souls’ longing for love.

There comes a time for all of  us when our earthly self begins to yearn to make contact with something  it cannot yet understand. With the awakening of its higher nature and  intuition, the higher part of our being can merely be sensed vaguely.  Although we are as yet unable to give love, we feel the need for it in  our life and yearn to be loved by someone. This draws people into our  life who are willing to love us and to show us the meaning of love.

Every  human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we begin to  sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life, even  though so far we do not understand them, we may not even consciously be  aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of earthly love  kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out and loving  something that is more than earthly love, that will and cannot die and  will be with us forever.During that  phase of our development, whenever we observe natural phenomena like  nature’s awakening in spring, we sense that behind the manifestations of  such beauty and splendour there just has to be a higher power that  brings it all into being. With this comes the realisation that  everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also in our  world, is the product of the greatest intellect of all, known as the  Divine Trinity, who creates even the tiniest parts of it. Notice how  each time you reflect on this, a feeling of peace and harmony begins to  fill your whole being.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Looking At The Year 2020 – Part Eighty-Six

The Dove As Animal Totem*_

_*Messenger Of Peace

Part One*_

_*




*_
​Today is Monday, 2nd November 2020, a  day that is powered by the Great Mother energies several times over.  Monday is ruled by the Moon, the planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign  dedicated to the nurturing and caring principle of the Divine Trinity,  the Great Mother of all life. 2 = also ruled by the Moon, see above.  November is the 11th month on our calendar. Eleven is one of the master  numbers and should by rights not be interpreted as 1 + 1 = 2. But for  today that’s what we are going to do. The year 2020 consists of the 2 x 2  = 4 and 0 = the circle of Eternity x 2. How is that for an energetic  cocktail for what at first glance appears to be quite an ordinary day?  As you can see for yourself now, it surely is not and that’s why the  first part of Dove as an animal totem is winging its way to you.

My part of our world is well known for its love of pigeon breeding.  That’s why in normal times flocks of them can frequently be seen moving  around and about, including the roof and towers of the nearby church.  But for quite a while these birds have become a much more rare sight and  when they appear it’s almost always just one or two of them. That set  me wondering whether they might have a message for us and our world,  because pigeons are members of the dove family and they are the spirit  realm’s messengers of peace and love. This is what they wish to tell us  today:

We, the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, also known as the  Christ Circle, are the executors of the Divine great evolutionary plan  for the whole of Creation. Naturally, this includes every one of you,  the whole of humankind, your world and everything that’s taking part in  it. We are constantly observing life in all worlds and all levels. We  are the eye that never sleeps and who knows the past, present and future  of everything that exists anywhere.

Pigeons and doves alike have always served as our messengers for  bringing you news from spirit realm, the inner background of your world.  They are bringing the gift of understanding and at this time they are  drawing your attention to the fact that, to understand the higher  purpose and meaning of your present sad state of your world, is  presenting you with the Great Mother’s feminine gifts of love and  wisdom, kindness and gentleness, as well as that of prophecy. This will  enable you to tell your world about the pandemic’s surprising and happy  ending and how it will come about.

The Great Mother is the soft sensitive feminine aspect of the Divine  Trinity. She is the soul of the whole of Creation, your world’s soul is  part of and feeds into it, and the soul of every one of you is part of  and feeds into both. The Great Mother’s soul is where the memories of  everything that ever happened in the whole of Creation are stored. For  the sake of teaching humankind the value of her love and wisdom, her  honesty and truth, the softening and civilising influence of Her  energies was ever more withdrawn from your world during the approx. six  thousand years of patriarchy with its presentations of an all-male  Godhead. The unbalancing effect this had served the purposes of fully  unfolding your world’s masculine forces with their arrogance and  aggressiveness, lust for power and dominion and the resulting  warmongering. 

The pandemic has been the final closing chapter of this part of  humankind’s development. By now, the Aquarian age has been with you for  quite a while. It’s the age of rebellion and revolutions that is  supplying your world with a new Zeitgeist of honesty and truth. The time  has come for throwing off the yokes of any kind of oppression, and for  discovering your siblinghood with all manifestations of life. 

Dove is bringing your world the promise of peace that has the power of  soothing and quietening humankind’s worried and troubled mind as well as  that of your world. When you learn how to walk hand in hand with God  and us, your spirit friends and helpers, our healing energies flow into  you and fill your whole being, and from there into anything you come  into contact with. This enables you and them to recognise and appreciate  your earthly existence’s simple things that were in danger of being  overlooked when you and your world became too materially orientated. 

Many of your world’s myths and legends of the past to this day are  speaking of dove having the Great Mother’s characteristics, especially  in connection with this bird’s maternal instinctive behaviour. It’s  brood consists of two young. The number two represents the feminine  nurturing and caring side of the Divine Trinity of the Great  Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ  spirit. Home and hearth, family and ancestry are very dear to the  Mother’s heart and she is their protector.

When you observe your environment more closely, you will notice how the  dove is an essential aspect of each day’s transitional periods. The same  is true for every human being’s own spiritual development and that of  your world. The pandemic has been part of the transitional period that  is taking humankind, every one of you individually and also  collectively, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. That’s  why your world’s societies presently are in the process of evolving from  an over-materialistic approach to your earthly existence into an ever  more spiritually orientated one. The increased leisure time the  pandemic’s disruptions are making available is helping ever more of you  to become aware of humankind’s, therefore also their own, true nature as  eternal spirit/souls who can and will never die. 

Dove’s calling can be heard throughout the day, but it is especially  poignant when you hear it first thing in the morning and last thing at  night. The veil that separates our world from yours is then particularly  thin and can therefore more easily be penetrated than at other times.  Literally and metaphorically speaking, the sound of dove’s mournful  calling has the power of bringing to the surface of every human being’s  consciousness feelings that up to a certain point of your development,  had to remain hidden in the background for wise higher reasons. When you  have reached the developmental point of your higher nature waking from  its slumbering state, dove’s calling helps it to do so.

Dove wishes to remind you that, regardless of what your external  circumstances may be, peace can always be found within you and so be  made available at any time. Regular times of meditation, prayers and  quiet reflections on the higher purpose and meaning of your earthly  existence, help you realise that everything that happens on the earthly  plane serves the wise higher purpose of teaching you and your world  something. The understanding that this is also true for the pandemic  helps you to make peace with it. And when you add to this the knowledge  that the main laws of life are love and evolution, i.e. evolution based  on love, your deepest innermost being tells you through the world of  your feelings that the end of this unpleasant situation has to be near,  because by now sufficient outstanding karmic debts have been redeemed  through the suffering it brought about.

The realisation that God and we, the Angels and Masters of the spirit  realm, are in charge of your world and not the pharma industry’s  troublemakers and scaremongers, helps you to rest safely in the  knowledge that all is well with you and your world. You calmly and  purposefully attend to your daily duties because your inner guidance  confirms that this is the truth. And the information that’s coming to  you from many different sources, shows you how the truth is indeed  bubbling to the surface here, there and everywhere. Your trust in us  grows through knowing that things can only happen when the time for  doing so has come. i.e. when the energies are right. Dove’s appearance  in your life tells you that this is what they are, now.

Dove represents the protective maternal instincts that are an essential  aspect of every human being, women and men alike. It connects you with  Mother Earth’s energies and her creativity. Through dove’s voice we  communicate with your higher nature when the time for something to rise  to the surface of your consciousness has come. And with dove’s help we  are bringing for you and your world the news that a renewal of hope,  faith and trust in the basic goodness of the life that has been  entrusted into everybody’s care is in the process of unfolding.  Humankind’s spiritual development has reached the point of new  beginnings on a higher level of consciousness. And we are delighted that  ever more of you understand our messages and that they are helping them  to see their own and humankind’s pathway ahead more clearly. 

‘When I tell any Truth it is not for the sake of convincing those who do  not yet know it, but for supporting those who do.’ William Blake

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Inquisition And Witch Hunts’
•    ‘Of False Prophets, Messiahs And Experts’

Recommended Viewing:
​Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson MD, PhD is a  Consultant Neurologist and Neurophysiologist with a PhD in  Pharmacology, with special interest in neurotoxicology, environmental  medicine, neuro-regeneration and neuroplasticity. Please follow the link  below to see what she says about the damage caused by wearing facemasks  and the effects this has on human brains:

 •    ‘The Danger Of Wearing Facemasks’​  
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest Covid-19 News
*_
_*




*_
​
•    ‘So, Is That The Plan?’

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqlWRnwh-ps&feature=emb_logo

•    ‘UK Government Openly Admit Cheating With Figures’

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudknh4naAE&fbclid=IwAR280NIEjXt8zdCQHXFqn0_IReWqUuMfIC5adhtbYIM2uwqSz3Yxjv5IkRc 

•    ‘Anti-Lockdown Protests In Italy And Spain’

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...rn-on-the-police-in-spain-and-italy-3h2qsvjq3

•    ‘UK Scientists Warn Against Serum Developments’

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/top-uk-scientists-warn-many-or-all-covid-19-vaccine-projects-could-fail-first-gen 

A  recently leaked document from Canada gave details of isolation camps  planned there and the quarantine camps announced in New Zealand  apparently are also planned in the USA.

•    ‘Covid-19 Quarantine Camps Planned In New Zealand And USA’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/02/cdc-plans-covid-concentration-camps/ 

•    ‘New South Wales Police Blowing The Whistle’

https://cairnsnews.org/2020/11/02/police-blow-whistle-on-coronavirus-deception/ 

​My grateful thanks to those who brought this information my way, so I can share it with some more outlets. And please accept my apologies for choosing the image for this update. It just seemed to hit the nail of our world’s present sad situation on the head.

 
With love and light,
Aquarius
3rd November 2020

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 6th November 2020

Blowing The Whistle 
*_
_*




*_​My  inner guidance, the wise one or living God within me, says about the  items of this update that they are reporting the truth. If that were not  the case, I would not want to share any of it with you. This sets me  wondering how your inner guidance reacts to them.

The first item  is about a whistleblower NHS healthcare assistant. She publicly resigned  after claiming she had ‘no work for three weeks’ at the height of the  pandemic. She said the claim the NHS is overrun is ‘all lies.’ A viral  Facebook video shows Shelley Tasker, 43 –  healthcare assistant at  Treliske hospital, which is part of the Royal Cornwall Hospitals NHS  Trust – telling members of the public what is ‘really going on’ behind  closed doors in NHS hospitals.

In the clip filmed outside Truro  Cathedral with a crowd gathering, Shelley, who is a mother and part-time  photographer from Camborne, Cornwall, takes to a microphone and says:  ‘As much as I’ve always loved our NHS, it’s no longer our NHS. It’s run  by the corrupt government and the people running this company.

‘We  no longer have health care, we can’t see dentists. I can tell you now  when I was working at the height of the pandemic, I had no work for  three weeks because there were no patients. We have a particular Covid  ward. None of the wards were overflowing with Covid patients and they’re  not now.’ She went on to claim that the flu and Covid cases are now  recorded as ‘the same thing’ on death certificates.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-8916871/Whistleblower-NHS-worker-reveals-whats-REALLY-going-NHS-hospitals.html 

Video 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYw_hRO-oag 
Video 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8szwZ4aaYDY

•    ‘Same Story, Different Decade: How WHO’s Definition of a Global Pandemic Benefits Big Pharma’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/same-...n-global-pandemic-benefits-big-pharma/5728463

•    ‘The Worldwide Spread Of Virus Fear’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/global-spread-virus-fear/5728457 

•    ‘Claire Edwards – The Covid-19 Genocide 2020’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/the-covid-19-genocide-of-2020-claire-edwards_5GrLXLwfwWwjuMK.html

•    ‘Europe’s Covid-19 Spending Spree Unmasked’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/europe-covid-19-spending-spree-unmasked/5728548 

•    ‘Unprecedented Move: The CDC Stops Tracking Influenza for 2020-21 Flu Season’

CDC =  Centres for Disease Control and Prevention

https://www.globalresearch.ca/cdc-stops-tracking-influenza-2020-21-flu-season/5728559

•     ‘Willing to lose my business for what I believe in’: UK gym owner  arrested and patrons fined hours into second Covid-19 lockdown. 

Police  in Essex have arrested the owner of a Harlow gym on day one of the UK’s  draconian national lockdown, hours after she vowed to stay open and  accused the government of inflating Covid-19 statistics. Patrons were  also fined.

A video shot outside the Ripped Gym in Wych Elm on  Thursday shows dozens of Essex Police officers and several police cars  on the scene as an officer demands that a woman believed to be the owner  to accept a £1,000 fine for breaching the newly implemented lockdown.

The  woman refuses to provide her name or other ID details to the cops,  claiming to be protected ‘under common law,’ and is then arrested for  not cooperating. Essex Police confirmed on Thursday they had arrested ‘a  gym owner in Harlow’ on ‘suspicion of breaching Coronavirus  legislation,’ also revealing they had filed a prohibition notice  requiring her to close the business indefinitely.

The police’s  statement claimed they had been tipped off about ‘social media posts’  advertising that the gym would remain open. The force also encouraged  the public to continue turning people in for breaching restrictions, but  carefully, advising them to ‘check’ to ensure they are not ‘mis-reading  a situation’ before contacting police.

https://www.rt.com/uk/505768-gym-owner-arrested-lockdown-defiance/

My  grateful thanks goes to those who brought the above information to me.  God bless you, your loved ones and especially the whole of humankind and  our world. It’s good to know that all of it is resting securely in the  loving hands of God and the Angels, the wise ones in charge of us, our  world and the whole of Creation. They know what they are doing and why  such things have to happen. Through my inner guidance they are telling  me that the pandemic is close to its natural and surprisingly happy  ending and that the darkest hour is just before the dawn, in the world  around us as well as metaphorically speaking.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 7th November 2020

The Truth Emerging With Smoking Guns
*_
_*




*_
​1)  ‘Smoking gun: Fauci states COVID test has fatal flaw. Confession from  the ‘beloved’ expert of experts.’ 6th November 2020 by Jon Rappoport who  writes:

The COVID delusion is finished, blown apart. Find out how it’s come about by following this link:

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/06/smoking-gun-fauci-states-covid-test-has-fatal-flaw/ 

2) At a press conference, optometrist Robert Zoellner said about the risk of wearing face masks:

‘…the  fear factor has got to step back. This idea that I don’t want to give  you something I don’t even know that I have is almost at the point of  ridiculous. Let’s use some common sense.’

Dr. James Meehan, MD  followed by warning that mask wearing has ‘well-known risks that have  been well-studied and they’re not being discussed in the risk analysis.  I’m seeing patients who have facial rashes, fungal infections, bacterial  infections. Reports coming from my colleagues, all over the world, are  suggesting that bacterial pneumonias are increasing.

‘Why might  that be? Because untrained members of the public are wearing medical  masks, repeatedly… in a non-sterile fashion… They’re becoming  contaminated. They’re pulling them off of their car seat, off the rear  view mirror, out of their pocket, from their countertop, and they’re  reapplying a mask that should be worn fresh and sterile every single  time.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/medical-doctor-warns-bacterial-pneumonias-rise-mask-wearing/5725848

3)  Dr. Mike Yeadon, a former Vice President and Chief Science Officer for  Pfizer for 16 years, says that half or even ‘almost all’ tests for COVID  are false positives. Dr. Yeadon also argues that the threshold for herd  immunity may be much lower than previously thought, and may have been  reached in many countries already.

In an interview last week Dr.  Yeadon was asked: ‘We are basing a government policy, an economic  policy, a civil liberties policy, in terms of limiting people to six  people in a meeting…all based on, what may well be, completely fake data  on this Coronavirus?’

Dr. Yeadon answered with a simple ‘yes.’  In another interview he said that,  given the ‘shape’ of all important  indicators in a worldwide pandemic, such as hospitalizations, ICU  utilization, and deaths, ‘the pandemic is fundamentally over. Were it  not for the test data that you get from the TV all the time, you would  rightly conclude that the pandemic was over, as nothing much has  happened. Of course people go to the hospital, moving into the autumn  flu season…but there is no science to suggest a second wave should  happen.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/chief...se-positive-covid-tests-pandemic-over/5724753

4)  ‘Red zones’, travel bans, quarantines, ‘red lists’. A ‘Second Wave’  have been announced. The fear campaign has gone into overdrive. Millions  of people are lining up for Covid-19 testing. Drastic state measures  are contemplated, including restrictions on social gatherings,  marriages, funerals, the closing down of restaurants and bars, the  outright paralysis of civil society.

Coming to the rescue of our  citizens. What is the justification?  Is this is a global coup d’état  sustained by a persistent barrage of media propaganda? This article  focuses on the ‘Numbers Game’.  How statistics and ‘estimates’ are used  by politicians to justify the closure of the national economy and the  derogation of fundamental civil rights.  

From the onset of the  Covid crisis in January 2020, far-reaching decisions taken by the WHO  and national governments have been justified by citing ‘estimates’ of  the Covid-19 disease as well ‘statistics’ pointing to a  Worldwide  spread of a new deadly Coronavirus originating in Wuhan, China.  Scientific analysis confirms that these estimates of ‘confirmed cases’  tabulated by the WHO and the CDC are subject to error.  The tests do not  detect or identify the virus. Moreover, the figures are often  manipulated to justify political decisions. Both the concepts as well as  the test results do not point to the existence of a Worldwide Covid-19  pandemic. Nor do they justify social distancing, the face mask and the  closing down of the global economy.

Corruption prevails at the  highest levels of government as well within the upper echelons of the  United Nations system. The entire state apparatus as well as  inter-governmental organizations are controlled by powerful financial  interests.

Millions of people are now being tested which  contributes to increasing the number of so-called ‘confirmed’ Covid  positive cases Worldwide. These statistics are then carefully  tabulated.  The governments need those numbers to justify their  totalitarian measures. Find out more by following the link below:

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-c...cond-wave-is-based-on-fake-statistics/5725003

5)  ‘Crimes Against Humankind’. The German Corona Investigation : The PCR  Pandemic. Here is an extract from the conclusions: The corona crisis  must be renamed the ‘Corona Scandal’. It is: The biggest tort case ever.  Tort lawsuits are the biggest category of civil litigation. They can  encompass a wide range of personal injury cases. There are three main  types: intentional torts, negligence, and strict liability. The pandemic  is the greatest crime against humanity ever committed. Those  responsible must be: Criminally prosecuted for crimes against humankind,  sued for civil damages and deaths.

There is no excess mortality  in any country. The Corona virus mortality equals seasonal flu.  Ninety-four percent of deaths in Bergamo were caused by transferring  sick patients to nursing homes where they infected old people with weak  immune systems. Doctors and hospitals worldwide were paid to declare  that the deceased had been victims of Covid-19.
Autopsies showed:  Fatalities almost all caused by serious pre-existing conditions. Almost  all deaths were very old people. Sweden (no lockdown) and Britain  (strict lockdown) have comparable disease and mortality statistics. US  states with and without lockdowns have comparable disease and mortality  statistics. Find out more by following the link below:

https://www.globalresearch.ca/video-crimes-against-humanity-the-german-corona-investigation/5725795

6)  New Mass (mandatory) Vaccination Propaganda Exposed! - 25 June 2012 update – Jane Burgermeister

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/new-...pdate-jane-burgermeister_2h1qYwoJavO1TTU.html

Again my grateful thanks are going to those who are  providing me with the above information. To me, every bit of it is clear  evidence that the truth is bubbling to the surface of our world’s  consciousness with ever increasing strength. My inner guidance tells me  that all is well with us and our world, because everything is unfolding  in keeping with the Great Father/Mother’s evolutionary plan for  humankind and our planet. It’s good to know that the development of both  have always rested safely in their loving hands and that this will  forever continue.

God bless you and your loved ones, be of good  heart and keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our  world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, for they know not what they are  doing to themselves and what, in the fullness of time is bound to return  to them.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 8th November 2020

Pharma Industry : Our World’s Highway Robbers
*_
​ 





​ 1)    ‘Hundreds of medical doctors say the pandemic was planned’

https://www.stopworldcontrol.com/planned

2) ‘Who is Behind ‘Fake News’? Mainstream Media Use Fake Videos and Images’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/who-is-behind-fake-news-mainstream-media-use-fake-videos-and-images/5557580 

3)    ‘What Do Honest Doctors Say About Covid-19?’

https://www.stopworldcontrol.com/science/

4)    ‘Proof That The Pandemic Was Planned With A Certain Purpose’

https://www.stopworldcontrol.com/planned/

5)    ‘Global Covid Fraud – Evidence That Date Is False’

https://www.stopworldcontrol.com/fraud/ 

6)    So this is what they are after: 

a)    GPs to deliver two-dose COVID-19 vaccination at £12.58 per jab seven days a week

GPs across England will have until 13th November to nominate a practice  in each primary care network (PCN) area to lead a COVID-19 vaccination  programme that could start from 1st December and operate seven days a  week, draft details of an enhanced service reveal. By Nick Bostock on  the 6 November 2020

https://www.gponline.com/gps-deliver-two-dose-covid-19-vaccination-1258-per-jab-seven-days-week/article/1699389 

b) You can find some more interesting article by following the link below:

https://www.gponline.com/news/coronavirus 

c) And how about this? GPs to deliver COVID jabs at ‘one site’ per local area as BMA strikes deal with NHS

A single ‘nominated practice’ in each local area across England will  deliver COVID-19 vaccinations as soon as they become available under a  deal backed by the BMA’s GP committee. By Nick Bostock

https://www.gponline.com/gps-deliver-covid-jabs-one-site-per-local-area-bma-strikes-deal-nhs/article/1699333 

To me, the highway robbers of our time are the companies of the pharma  industry. Not only are they trying to rob the government coffers of as  many countries as possible, but also the pockets of people’s private  resources. Nice work, if anyone can get it. But my inner guidance has  been telling me all along that this is not going to happen. How could an  industry that in the beginning was a true benefactor of humankind,  lower itself to such a degree? I have the following message from our  spirit friends and helpers for you:

‘We are with you all the way. We love to watch how the people of the  Earth are responding to the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist. We are  whole-heartedly supporting their efforts of rebelling against the yoke  that was brought about by a small minority of immensely rich people so  they could exploit your world’s some more. 

‘Governments who are hoping to use their police to force their subjects  into compulsory mass vaccinations with serums whose effectiveness is at  best extremely doubtful and at worst downright dangerous, as well as the  pharma industry producing them, are in for an almighty surprise just  when the latter believed to be on the verge of hitting the jackpot this  time. It’s anybody’s guess how their shareholders will react when the  industry’s promise that vast dividends will soon be pouring into their  pockets to line their already splendid nests with some more of what  magpie calls fake gold, turns out to have been another false one?

‘Never forget that the darkest hour is just before the dawn. And the end  of the pandemic is going to be very similar to the finale of the bird  and swine flu outbreaks. On both occasions it happened, just when the  pharma industry was gleefully rubbing its hands because it looked as if  this time they really had succeeded to get rid of their existing  stockpiles of flu serums. Tents had been set up in market places in  towns and cities of your world, in readiness for mass vaccinations with  serums of a highly doubtful nature. 

‘That’s when new evidence of the truth about the driving force behind  each event emerged. The structure of the swine and bird flu outbreaks  consisted of lies, deception and corruption, just like the Covid-19 one.  For wise higher reasons we allowed it to expand to the size of a  pandemic. The bird and swine flu pattern was repeated in somewhat more  sophisticated ways. Similar to the previous occasions, the light of  truth is by now penetrating ever more deeply into this corner of your  world, one of its darkest. 

‘And that’s why the pharma industry’s latest attempt at highway robbery  is in the process of collapsing round its ears. On this occasion,  however, the truth will be revealed about how this industry has always  been pulling the strings of your world’s  troublemakers and scaremongers  and  generously rewarding them for their efforts. The limelight will  also be on the medical profession’s involvement and the inability of  your world’s governments of acting for the good of their people and  countries. Trust us to know better than anyone in your world could ever  do, when to wait and when to act. So be of good heart and trust that us.  We are with you, all the way and forever shall be. God bless every one  of you. You and your world rest safely in our loving hands.’ 
With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 9th November 2020
*_
_*The Truth Sets Us And Our World Free
*_
_*





*_
​1) ‘The Bottom Lines Of The Pandemic With Many UK Revelations’

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eJuj0rx-48

2) List of Members of Parliament who voted against another Lockdown in the United Kingdom.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/the-mps-who-voted-against-lockdown/ar-BB1aHc38 

3) Wisdom from Courageous – and Silenced – Whistle-blowing “Vaccine Skeptics”

https://www.globalresearch.ca/wisdom-whistle-blowing-vaccine-skeptics/5728764

4) Fur Trades and Pandemics: Coronavirus and Denmark’s Great Mink Massacre

https://www.globalresearch.ca/coronavirus-denmark-great-mink-massacre/5728848

5) ‘Covid-19 Testing Fraud Uncovered’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/covid-testing-fraud-uncovered_m7XAvE3ntLd8Jcm.html

6) ‘Boris Johnson admits 93% of Covid-19 tests produce false results’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/boris-johnson-admits-93-of-covid-19-tests-produce-false-pos_PDwHA3LJkuK2Y87.html

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Truth?’

​If  you cannot access the above links from where you are, please go to the  Homepage of my website www.raysofwisdom.com, click 'What's New?' and  then the relevant link. God bless and all the best.

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Pigeon/Dove As Animal Totem

Messenger Of Peace - Part Two

For They Know Not What They Are Doing . . .
*_






​Dove  asks you  to pay attention to the inner and outer disharmonies, your  own and your world’s, that were created by the false beliefs, prejudices  and superstitions that to this day are stored in your soul memories.  Some of them date back to the days when your religions could still force  people, by any kind of means available to them, to believe that every  word of their teachings was literally true. As many of you know by now,  in truth they were nothing of the kind. The memories of what happened,  for example during the times of the inquisition and witch hunts, are  likely to have been accompanying you from one lifetime to another.

We  are glad to tell you that at last the energies are right for ridding  yourselves, the whole of humankind and your world of anything of which  your inner guidance says it’s outdated and false. This kind of ballast  needs to be shed because it is weighing you down interfering with the  spiritual progress that is the birthright of every human being as well  as the whole of humankind. All of you are here to find a better  understanding of the purpose and meaning of your earthly existence and  the laws to which life throughout the whole of Creation, therefore also  you and your world, is subject.

Knowing that every one of you is a  beloved child of God who has always been walking towards a high and  holy destiny of consciously becoming one with the Highest, brings to  your world a renewal of hope, faith and truth in the basic goodness and  the perfect justice of the life that’s been given into everybody’s care.  We, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God,  have come to tell you that, in keeping with the Divine great  evolutionary plan nothing but goodness is in store for the human race,  its world and everything that’s taking part in it. Every one of you is  invited to play their part in the greatest healing miracle of all times.  It is presently taking place on your planet on the physical and  emotional, mental and spiritual level of everything that shares your  world with you. Every level is of equal importance.

Dove’s gift  of understanding is the most essential ingredient of this healing  process because it helps you come to terms with the necessity for your  world’s present difficult situation. Top of the list are the karmic  debts that accumulated during the approx. six thousand years of  patriarchy, with its belief of an all-male Godhead. Even though this  part of humankind’s development has been left behind for quite a while,  many of the debts were still waiting to be paid. They were created by  those who took part in the proceedings, religious and secular, of those  times.

For the sake of a well balanced development, every human  being in some of its lifetimes plays the part of a man and in others of a  woman. For a long time you have no idea that in truth you are  constantly being your own descendant. One of the main purposes of the  pandemic is the redemption of the karmic debts that were created then  and some of them are very old indeed. And in the great scheme of  humankind’s evolutionary journey the younger, i.e. less highly evolved  spirit/souls, are playing the role that once was played by those who  meanwhile have evolved into being their older siblings. We hope that  this knowledge will enable you to recognise that sitting in judgement  over anyone is unwise.

And whatever still has to happen in your  world, never forget that anyone who is less highly evolved than you, is  your sibling in the great family of humankind. Every kind, loving and  forgiving thought that flows their way from any one of you, feeds into  the Christ light’s stream, increases its strength and helps it to assist  the waking up process of the youngster’s higher God or Christ nature.  As soon as sufficient amounts of light have been absorbed by the higher  part, it  starts to beneficially influence its earthly self, thanks to  the efforts of some of their older siblings.

If your inner  guidance tells you that this is true and that it’s also the right way of  acting for you, don’t hesitate following its advice. Without your help,  with every passing day, the youngsters will be adding more debts to the  considerable amounts of them that already exist in their spiritual  bankbooks. They were created by the suffering which they, in their  ignorance of the wise higher purpose every human earthly lifetime  fulfils, have been and still are inflicting upon your world.

During  the bird and swine flu outbreak, in the years 2003 and 2009, the pharma  industry was the driving force behind scenes, too. It is oiling the  wheels of its scaremongering machinery with ever more outrageous lies.  That’s how those in charge are once more hoping that this time they  really will succeed lining their luxurious nests with ever increasing  amounts of money. Because of their lack of spiritual awareness, they do  not mind that money is of no spiritual value and therefore fake gold.

The  same as everything else on the earthly plane of life, every bit of any  kind of currency is borrowed and that for a predestined time only.  Piling up ever more of this kind of gold in dishonest ways adds to the  debit entries of your spiritual ledger and weighs heavily in the scales  of God’s perfect and unerring justice. This system consists of the  Universal law of cause and effect or Karma and is simplicity itself. It  decrees that, throughout the whole of Creation and therefore also in  your world, whatever is sent into the Universe has to return to its  source, good and bad alike in thoughts, words and deeds.

As a  result, when you think good thoughts and do good things, in due course  they unerringly find their way back to you, like a boomerang. Frequently  this happens without you knowing how they came about. Naturally, if you  dishonestly reduce someone’s material possessions, money belongs to  this category, because you have not yet learnt to control your lower  earthly nature’s greed and avarice, you will be relieved of your earthly  belongings either later in this lifetime or a future one. You will have  no idea whatever why something – that’s only seemingly unjust and  unfair – should be happening to you, out of all people. That, in a  nutshell is the law of Karma.

Even your physical bodies are not  truly yours. Every cell and atom of it belongs to Mother Earth and is  returned to her. It’s your outer vehicle for getting around on the  material plane. You leave it behind when your spirit/soul’s time has  come to return to our world, the spirit realm, humankind’s true home.  Everything in the whole of Creation, therefore also in your world, is  recycled and used time and again in many different ways. And when you  view the situation from the higher perspective, you will be able to  recognise that spiritually money is nothing but fake gold.

In the  earthly school of life all of you are constantly playing the roles of  teacher and student. Nobody truly is your enemy. Think not of your  world’s troublemakers and scaremongers as your enemies. They are merely  your younger and less highly evolved siblings in the great family of  humankind. Like you, they are beloved children of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ spirit. Every one of you is walking their own  predestined pathway and attending to their lessons in the earthly school  of life, in keeping with your Creator’s will and wishes.  

But  unlike you, the youngsters are as yet unaware of the Universal laws to  which life throughout the whole of Creation is subject, therefore also  every human being and everything else that shares your world with you.  When viewed from this perspective, it becomes visible that those who are  pulling the pandemic’s strings from your world’s background, are their  own worst enemies. That’s what they are because they have no idea what  they are doing to themselves and what, in the fullness of time, is bound  to unerringly find its way back to them.

We are delighted to  tell you that the efforts of those who keep on sending kind, loving and  forgiving thoughts to their spiritually younger siblings are easing the  lot of these people when they have matured into spiritual adulthood. It  will be their turn to save and redeem themselves and the world in which  they will then be taking part. Thanks to you, they will not have to cope  with anything as harsh as the pandemic that was created by their  thoughts, words and actions.

Their energies will not be right for  re-incarnating onto the Earth when its transformation from an  over-materialistically orientated place into a spiritual one is  complete. They will be continuing the compulsory part of their education  as physical beings in a material world on a younger and much less  highly evolved planet. For a long time they will be unaware, the same as  many of you are to this day, that the true reason for their presence is  that they should learn from their experiences and through this keep on  growing in wisdom and understanding of their own nature and their world.

That’s  how they will be assisting their new home planet’s evolutionary journey  from a purely material place into an increasingly spiritually  orientated one, the same as all those who ever took part in earthly life  to this day have always been doing. Even though today’s spiritual  youngsters will be spending one lifetime after another on another  planet, they will still be required to redeem their unpaid karmic debts.  This is necessary wherever they were accrued, the same as every human  spirit/soul always had to do. And this is how, in the fullness of time,  when your youngsters have evolved into oldsters, they will be saving and  redeeming themselves as well as their world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Inquisition And Witch Hunts’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘All That Thou Hast Brought Upon Us’
•    ‘God’s Unerring Justice’
•     ‘Colonising New Planets’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 12th November 2020

The Great Roll-Out Of What?
*_
_*




*_
​1) ‘Covid vaccine: NHS ready for Pfizer roll-out, says Matt Hancock’

The  NHS is ready to start providing the new Coronavirus vaccine ‘as fast as  safely possible’, Health Secretary Matt Hancock has said. Asked whether  it could be available by Christmas, he said that was ‘absolutely a  possibility’ – but he expected the mass roll-out ‘in the first part of  next year’. Mr Hancock said vaccination clinics would be open seven days  a week, and he was giving GPs an extra £150m. But he urged people to be  patient. ‘We just don't know’ how many people will need to be  vaccinated before life can return to normal, Mr Hancock added.

He  also said new rapid tests – which give results in less than an hour -  will be made available across 66 local areas, after they were used in a  mass testing trial in Liverpool. It comes as figures showed the number  of people dying continued to be above normal levels for this time of  year, with 1,597 deaths mentioning Covid on the death certificate in the  last week of October – up from 1,126 the week before.

From https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-54882091 

If  you believe any of the figures that have been and still are published  regularly, you are one of our world’s fog knitters. If you believe that,  you can knit fog! Be that as it may, the above is particular good news  to me. It shows that the situation has matured to the stage of the swine  flu outbreak, when the whole carefully designed structure of lies and  deceptions came crushing down on the pharma industry and its army of  professional troublemakers and scaremongers. See below:

_*To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Fifteen

Is A Degree Of Sanity Returning At Last?
*_
​Healthy  signs are coming my way from different parts of our world that a degree  of sanity is returning to us. There is sufficient evidence by now that  many people in the USA, the United Kingdom and Germany, to name but  three countries, are refusing to take part in the swine flu  vaccinations. To give you but one example, on the 15th October 2009, the  following information was sent to me by a friend, who in turn had  received it from one of his friends who works in a National Health  Hospital in the United Kingdom: ‘According to a survey by a regional  doctor’s health insurance association, sixty percent of doctors in the  German federal state of North Rhine Westphalia are not prepared to  participate in the mass ‘swine flu’ vaccination campaign organised by  the government. If the need arises, the doctors who are willing to  participate have to agree to administer the jabs in tents in market  squares. Each one will be allocated to work in special ‘vaccination  centres’ in government buildings and public spaces, for example market  squares, in what is surely going to be not only the biggest but also the  most bizarre mass vaccination campaign in history.’

According to  reports in the German media on the 3rd October of this year, officials  representing the federal states of Germany are insisting on new talks  between the German Ministry of Health and the pharmaceutical companies.  They request that, because of its dangerous side effects, the new swine  flu jabs should not contain the adjuvant ‘Squalene’. GlaxoSmithKline has  a major production facility for the flu jabs in Dresden, Thuringia.  According to a spokesperson, representatives of the Federal Ministry of  Health and of Thuringia are going to discuss with the pharmaceutical  industry how to produce the new Swine Flu jab and when. This move has  come after growing opposition in Germany over the inherent dangers of  the flu jabs that are presently available.

Wolfram Hartmann, the  head of the German Paediatrician’s Association, said that the German  government should not have ordered vaccines that contain mercury and  adjuvants, especially not for children. The Pharma industry is arguing  that mercury is necessary because multi dose vials are used instead of  single injections. Relatives and friends in Germany confirmed that the  information received was correct.

From ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’

* * *
​2)    End 2020 on a Humane Note: The International Community Calls for Human Rights Protections for Whistle-Blowers.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/inter...s-protections-assange-manning-snowden/5728956

3)    ‘Michael O'Bernicia – Prosecutions of British MPs Update’

As  Parliament approves Boris Johnson’s proposal to put England back into  full lockdown for a month, on the eve of 5th November, Michael  O’Bernicia returns with the latest news on the Private Criminal  Prosecutions that he and his legal team are bringing via the Common Law  system. There is a chance, he says, that all MPs who voted for the  extension will find themselves under House Arrest on charges of Fraud,  Treason and attempted Genocide.

a) https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuc3ByZWFrZXIuY29tL3Nob3cvMjU5NDg0OC9lcGlzb2Rlcy9mZWVk/episode/aHR0cHM6Ly9hcGkuc3ByZWFrZXIuY29tL2VwaXNvZGUvNDE3OTcxNDE?ep=14  

b) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9-CLZplqA&t=10s 

4) ‘Will covid-19 vaccines save lives? Current trials aren’t designed to tell us.’

https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4037

5)    ‘Proof That Face Masks Do More Harm Than Good’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/proof-that-face-masks-do-more-harm-than-good_5Ya8cJN5eCT3vqj.html 

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 13th November 2020

For They Know Not What They Are Doing . . .

Coincidences?
*_
_*




*_​‘Well,  well! Isn’t this interesting… A drug called Remdesivir, manufactured by  Gilead Sciences, is now being reported as the ultimate “CURE” for  COVID-19. But it gets MORE interesting… The patent for Remdesivir is  currently held by China, through an agreement with Gilead’s drug patent  sharing subsidiary, called UNITAID. UNITAID just happens to have an  office near Wuhan, China.

‘Can you guess who some major financial  investors in UNITAID might be? You don’t know? Well, how about none  other than George Soros, Bill and Melinda Gates, and the WHO (World  Health Organization). I know what you’re thinking! Just coincidence!

‘Well,  here’s another coincidence. Both Gilead Sciences and UNITAID were  financial backers of Hillary Clinton in the last election. And here’s  another coincidence. Dr. Fauci authorized millions of American dollars  to be sent to The Wuhan Institute of Virology in China, specifically for  the study of Coronaviruses AFTER those very studies were deemed too  dangerous to be continued in the USA.

‘Oh, did I mention that Dr.  Fauci’s wife works for Gilead Sciences? What do you think? Just  coincidences! Nothing to see here folks, just keep moving. It’s no  wonder Dr. Fauci slapped down the use of hydroxychloroquine, which is  inexpensive, has been around for over 60 years with a proven safety  record, even though its success rate was very favorable. Why? Because he  was told to!! And the news media backed him up all the way while  mocking and demonizing President Trump for even mentioning it as a  possible treatment.

‘It’s amazing what you find when you just follow the money. Here’s a link to the full and very thorough report.

https://civilianintelligencenetwork...gates-partner-with-china-on-coronavirus-drug/

‘Do  you detect political/financial considerations? Or was it Just A  COINCIDENCE? None Dare Call It Conspiracy! Follow the MONEY.’

A  friend of mine shared the above with me yesterday and my inner guidance  tells me that this is the truth. Otherwise I would not be sharing this  item with you. Pay attention to how your inner guidance responds when  you are reading it.

As far as coincidences are concerned, I  believe that there is no such thing on the earthly plane of life or  anywhere else in the whole of Creation. Everything that happens is right  for that particular moment and place. The Universal law of cause and  effect or Karma has brought it about, under the direction of the Angels  and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God. As executors of the  Divine evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, including us and  our world, they are responsible for the development of all  manifestations of life and its evolutionary progress. The supreme laws  of life are love and evolution, i.e. evolution that’s based on love. All  other Universal laws branch out from these two.

A thin veil of  consciousness separates our earthly existence from its background, the  spirit realm. This is humankind’s true home, from which we emerge at the  beginning of each new lifetime and return to when it has reached its  end. There is nowhere else for anyone to go. On the inner level of life  all is one and there is no separation between anything. Therefore also  not between us and our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. We  ourselves benefit as much as they do, if we keep on sending kind, loving  and forgiving thoughts to every one of them.

They really do not  know what they are doing – most of all to themselves. They will not know  what’s hit them when, in one of their future lifetimes, the Universal  law returns the results of their present thoughts, words and actions to  them. For good and evil ones alike, their strength constantly increase  during its the return journey. Well, there’s none so blind as those who  will not see and none so deaf as those who refuse to listen. If we tried  to explain what they are doing to themselves, they would laugh into our  face and carry on regardless.

So, let’s just forgive them for  being ignorant of which wise higher purpose their earthly existence  serves, that it has a spiritual background and is subject to Universal  laws, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, therefore  also us and our world. Forgiving is not difficult when one considers  that, after all, those who are trespassing the Divine laws are only  doing what every human being’s compulsory education in the earthly  school of life demands, during the initial stages of its curriculum.  Wise ones, aware that this is what they must have done in some of their  lifetimes of long ago, refuse to sit in judgment over the offenders.  Otherwise there would have been no need for them to take part in the  pandemic 2020.

That’s why I suggest to keep on sending kind,  loving and forgiving thoughts to anyone who is guilty of bringing this  sad situation about. Together we are strong and, hand in hand with God  and the Angels, we truly are invincible. And that’s what we are doing,  each time we project thoughts of this nature into the Universe. Love and  thought are the most powerful forces in the whole of Creation and with  every loving thought, God and the Angels are supporting our efforts.

‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ Mark Twain

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things
*
​ 





People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

All of us are personally responsible for every one of our 
Thoughts, words and actions.
And the Universal Law of cause and effect or Karma 
Decrees that whatever anyone sends into the Universe
Like a boomerang must return to its source.
When we give our best, we can rest safely in the knowledge
That, when our karmic debts have been paid,
Nothing but the best will return to us.

Knowing that our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers 
Are our spiritually younger and less experienced 
Siblings in the family of humankind, 
Let’s love them anyway and keep on sending them
Kind, loving and forgiving thoughts that feed into
And strengthen our world’s Christ stream of light.
Each time such thoughts return, let’s send them 
On their way, again and again.
This assists the offenders’ Christ nature to wake up,
So that at last they become aware of what they are doing.

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius
Updated November 2020 ​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Pigeon/Dove As Animal Totem

Messenger Of Peace – Part Three

The Patriarchy’s Death Struggle
*_
_*




*_
​The  pandemic is the final instalment of your world’s dramatic lesson of  teaching the value of honesty and truth. Just like all other qualities,  the wisdom of the Great Father/Mother taught it through first providing  plenty of experiences for every one their beloved children of the Earth.  They knew that there is nothing quite like taking part in something, in  this case witnessing how much damage lying and cheating, dishonesty and  deception, corruption and the spreading of untruths is capable of  doing. Dove, as our messenger, has come to let you and your world know  that this lesson has been dealt with sufficiently and that, therefore,  the time for making peace has come. That’s why the truth about the  machinations of your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers is surfacing  ever more forcefully into the consciousness of humankind.

What  you are presently experiencing is the death-struggle of the patriarchy.  Masculine aggression and ambition are having their final fling! That’s  why some behind the scenes of your world to this day are dreaming that  it will be possible for them to rule the whole of your world, their way –  not God’s – with fear. We have come to tell you that they could not be  more wrong! All around you signs are clearly visible that the Great  Mother’s love and wisdom and an appreciation of the civilising and  beautifying influence of the feminine are returning to your world with  ever increasing strength.

The increasingly powerful influence of  the Mother’s feminine creative energies, for some time by now has slowly  but surely being restoring the balance of your world. A difficult task,  if ever there was one, you might be tempted to think. Ah yes, but with  the help and will of God and us, the Angels and Masters around His/Her  throne, all things are possible and any condition can be put right and  healed. That’s why dove with its gift of prophecy has come to tell you  that your home planet, because of humankind’s presence, has suffered  long and hard enough. And because love and evolution are the main laws  of life, the Great Father/Mother do not wish that any of their beloved  children should unnecessarily. This is why the truth about the pandemic  by now is emerging ever more forcefully.

We, your spirit friends  and helpers, love to watch how the people of the Earth responding to the  Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist. We are whole-heartedly supporting your  efforts of rebelling against the yoke that was created by a small  minority of immensely rich people for the sake of satisfying their greed  by exploiting your world’s resources some more. They are in for an  almighty surprise when the whole enterprise blows up around their ears.  This also applies to governments who are nurturing the hope that  compulsory mass vaccinations can, one way or another, be forced upon the  people of their countries with serums whose effectiveness is at best  extremely doubtful and at worst downright dangerous. And what about the  pharma industry who is producing them, just when they thought they were  on the verge of hitting the jackpot this time? It’s anybody’s guess how  their shareholders will react when the industry’s promise that vast  dividends will soon be pouring into their pockets to line their already  splendid nests with some more of what magpie calls fake gold.

Some  in your world believe that the plotting and scheming of these people is  the work of a creature called the devil. See the link for the open  letter from Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano to Donald Trump at the end of  this chapter. In God’s time and at the predestined moment, the  Archbishop as well as anybody else who to this day shares his beliefs,  will discover that the devil is a symbolism for every human being’s  untamed lower nature. They will also know that Jesus represents their  higher God or Christ nature. Heaven and hell are not places anyone ever  went to, but states of consciousness everybody has the power of creating  for themselves and those around them.

How this manifests itself  on the earthly plane depends on whether someone is still taking part in  the lessons of experiencing the lower aspect of their being. But if you  are already in the process of bringing forth, from deep within your own  being,  the qualities of your higher nature and developing them by using  them in your daily encounters, you are unlikely to have difficulties  recognising that the driving force behind the pandemic 2020 is the  pharma industry and the greed and avarice of the spiritually immature  leaders and shareholders.

We, the Angels and Masters of the  Christ Circle, the throne of God, so far have allowed it to happen. It  was necessary for the redemption of the karmic debts the more highly  evolved ones in your midst brought with them from previous lifetimes,  when they were as ignorant of their true nature and their  responsibilities towards all manifestations of life, just like your  world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers. And because the Great  Father/Mother of all life does not wish any of its beloved children of  the Earth to suffer unnecessarily, the dove is entering your world’s  consciousness with the promise of peace.

As pointed out before,  we are the eye that observes everything that happens in the whole of  Creation. Naturally this includes your world and all thoughts, words and  actions of every one of you. We assure you that there will be no Great  Reset. Nothing in your world, or anywhere else, is beyond our reach or  takes place without our permission. The lack of honesty and truth has  been part of teaching humankind their value. And the need for redeeming  some of your most ancient karmic debts, individually and collectively,  has  been the reason why your whole world for such a long time had to  endure being at the receiving end of the mischief making of your  spiritually less experienced siblings in the family of humankind. But  enough is enough!

Yes, the pandemic came about with our help.  Rest assured that nothing in your world or anywhere else in the whole of  Creation happens without it. There is a big difference between your  efforts and ours. The motivation behind everything we do are two wise  higher reasons: a) teaching someone and sometimes your whole world a  lesson and b) redemption of Karma. As co-creators with God and assisted  by us, everything that exists on the earthly plane was created by all  those who ever took part in it and those who are doing so at present.

That’s  why the robbers and plunderers of this lifetime, who do not yet know  any better, during one of their future lifetimes on the material plane,  when they have matured into spiritual adulthood, will be robbed of their  material possessions by a new generation of spiritually immature  people. This is how, in the earthly school of life, everybody sometimes  takes on the role of teacher and on other occasions as pupil, many times  simultaneously. Like all truly great ideas, your earthly existence is  that simple! Simplicity is the greatest gift God can bestow upon any  human being.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Open Letter From Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano To Donald Trump’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought

Part One
*_






​The following was inspired by a quote from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle calendar September 2011: ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All life is the result of thought. As you think, so you become and the way you think is constantly creating your life and your surroundings. And thinking peaceful thoughts is the secret of all human happiness.’

The essence of a teaching from ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘Once a successful businessman arrived in the spirit world and when he was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that quite a large part of it was unfinished. The ministering Angel accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice that your home is incomplete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very disappointed to find it that way.’ ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It reflects the spiritual aspect of your nature and that is easily neglected when you are running a business. Go forth into another lifetime, as soon as the opportunity is offered to you. This time choose an occupation in which you can attend sufficiently to the higher spiritual aspects of your being. Do your best to add some finishing touches to its structure, as that is the background of all your earthly activities. Take your chances and see what happens when you return to us at the end of that lifetime.’ 

‘The man thanked the Angel for the advice and followed it. Next time he returned to the spirit world he was delighted to find that a beautifully completed home was waiting for him.

‘This tale describes in a simple way how the life forces work and the infinite creative power of thought. Imagination and thoughts combined can create anything in your world as well as ours. As a result, every human being through their habitual thinking patterns have always been shaping the circumstances of their lives. In due course, you will find out for yourself that this is true and that the way you think, you and your surroundings become. The conditions and the environment you are presently in were created by your own thoughts and that applies to each one of you as much as to the whole of humankind and its world. The power of thought has created you in the first place and it.

‘Can you see how great and important the power of thought is? Knowing this lays into everyone’s own hands the power of doing their share of creating a more peaceful world, by nothing more spectacular than changing your thinking patterns. The power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Most human beings believe that thinking is a very private pastime. They could not be more wrong. Your thoughts express themselves not only in your face, but also in the wellbeing of your body. They can even be recognised in your clothing, homes and businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your aura. To us, your friends and helpers in the spirit world, your most secret thoughts are as if you were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can also inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting and destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hatred are the root of all your world’s warmongering, violence and suffering. Yet, it is just as easy to create forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind has always longed for. 

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought. We are working with the positive and creative power of thought under all circumstances. When giving advice, it is always constructive because we really see nothing but good ahead of humankind. Some in your world consider this as foolishly optimistic; nonetheless it is the truth. 

‘Everybody’s thoughts have the power of helping your world to find enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected the light of the Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of life on the earthly plane. We are glad to see that for ever more of you this is happening again. May the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless every one of you and your world.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  


* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Two

*_​ _*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_
​ The following was inspired by a White  Eagle teaching that came my way in ‘The Power Within – Seeking  Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing and its effectiveness can be  increased during your quiet times of prayer and meditation, having faith  and trust in the goodness of life that’s been given to you by the  Highest Forces of life, as well as walking the spiritual pathway with  determination and application. Whenever you are closing the door of your  inner being to the world around you, you are creating a holy space  within you. That’s when the best work for your own health and happiness  as well as that of the whole of humankind is carried out. Use psychic  protection so that the negative and destructive thought vibrations of  your environment cannot penetrate you and your sacred space. Although  this may initially seem selfish to you, nothing assists the growth of  your inner being more.

‘This is the best way of gradually becoming the master of your physical  body and your inner being. You then have evolved into a channel through  which God’s white healing magic can flow with steadily increasing  strength from the Angels of healing into your world and everything you  come into contact with. At present just about everybody and also your  whole world urgently need it. That’s how every one of you is destined to  eventually make a valuable contribution towards the healing of your  planet and all lifeforms that share it with you. If you freely and  willingly serve as a channel through which the Healing Angels’ energies  can penetrate ever more deeply into your world, your whole being heals  with it. 

‘As sparks of the Great Light, each one of you is a co-creator with God.  Even though for a long time you are unaware of it, this is how with  every thought, word and action you are constantly in the process of  creating something and you are personally responsible for every bit of  it. Love is the main law of life and thought its main force. Everything  in the whole of Creation was brought about by the loving thoughts of the  Highest. Love and thought, each in its own right, is the most powerful  force that exists anywhere. The two of them turn into an invincible  alliance when another one of you starts working, hand in hand with God  and the Angels, and keeps on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts  to your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. 

‘There are two streams of consciousness in the whole of Creation,  therefore also in your world, a light and a dark one. Positive, kind and  loving thoughts feed into the light stream. This increases its strength  and the power of absorbing ever more of that which to this day is dark,  evil and ugly in your world. In particular this applies to the lower  unevolved aspects of human nature. The force of the Christ light uplifts  and transmutes its darkness into something that, in keeping with the  Divine great evolutionary plan for your world and everything that shares  it with you, is good, right and beautiful.

‘In our world, everything is for real and there are no Masters in charge  of our groups. There is no what might be called ‘lording’ or  ‘mastering’ because we are all equals, equally loved by our Creator and  precious. As everybody is aware that no-one is superior or inferior to  anyone, nobody would dream of thinking of themselves as anyone’s Lord or  Master. We are all aware of our true nature and that each one is gifted  in some special way. That’s why there is no need for competing with or  trying to outshine each other, or desiring to dominate and rule those  around us. Like in any good family, the older siblings, i.e. the more  highly evolved ones, whenever the need for it arises take the younger  ones by the hand and show them how to go about things.

‘White Eagle is a collective name for the groups of all spirit guides;  each one is working for and in harmony with the Angelic hierarchy. We  are the next evolutionary level after life on the earthly plane. Being  closest to it, we are still very familiar with the tests and trials of  your existence. At any given time, the Angels decide how much knowledge  humankind is ready to cope with and that’s what we bring to you. They  are in charge of you and also of us. 

‘Every one of you is specially gifted in some way, the same as we are.  But many in your midst are still unaware that they have a unique talent  that, for a long time, could have been waiting to be discovered and then  developed to full unfoldment. As our gifts are used for the good of the  whole, no-one would dream of seeking fame and glory by making a name  for themselves. All praise, glory and honour of our realm is for the  Highest. And on the road of evolving into an ever more spiritual place,  your world will gradually become like ours. 

‘A serene state of mind can only be achieved by humankind through an  ever increasing understanding of God’s true nature and your own, the  processes of life and the knowledge that there really is a great  evolutionary plan that has always has been unfolding the way it should  and that this will forever continue. This clearly shows that you and  your world, the same as ours, have always rested securely in the loving  hands of God and the Angels. What more could anyone want?’ 

Updated 20th November 2020  
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Searching For Peace’
•    ‘Psychic Protection’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Three

*_​ _*Thought Can Do Anything
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot  too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking  is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in  truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by  those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have  to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to  either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your  world. But many of you are by now aware that thought can create good  health and heal, as well as pain and disease. A great mass of people can  seriously be in danger of disrupting and destroying humankind’s mental  and physical soul life. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root  of all suffering and of wars. At the same time they can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, and anything else you and  your world are longing for. Each one of you carries the power within of  focussing only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your  world, so that it can become a reality in earthly life. Positive  thinking * can help you to do your share of creating ever more of this  on the Earth plane. 

‘We would like you to know that we need you as much as you need us. And  we beg of you who are reading these lines to do your best to counteract  the negative and destructive thinking tendencies of your world wherever  possible. Best of all this is done by trusting God’s great plan and the  basic goodness of the life that has been given to you. Use every spare  moment to focus on the new golden age of plenty that is approaching  quite rapidly. In your imagination see this new world emerging. Based on  the Aquarian energies and principles of love, siblinghood and  friendship with all lifeforms, its people are helping and supporting  each other, refusing to take advantage of, dominate and exploit those  around them. 

‘Everybody is aware that each one of you is gifted in some unique way  and was created for a specific task. As a result, there will be no need  for jealousy and sibling rivalry, but full trust in the wisdom and love  of your Creator, the great genius designer for the whole of Creation.  You will be enjoying the warm and loving family relationships you may  always have dreamed of in earthly life, but because of the clashing  interests of its members this somehow seemed impossible. Supportive  instead of exploitative, each giving of their best and thus fulfilling  their highest potential, for the benefit of all. That is the kind of  existence that is waiting for the whole human family.

‘Never forget that what you think you become and in case you are  wondering how your world deteriorated into its present state, we shall  try to explain. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human  minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation.  The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to  individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons they  require at any given time. Every thought any one of you sends into the  Universe causes a vibration that makes an impression on the higher  ethers of life. They are registered there and attract to you waves of  corresponding forces that create certain conditions in your life. 

‘The corollary of this is that those who are working in good and  positive ways, pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service  to others, the Universal forces have no problems with bringing you the  things you are hoping and praying for. Yet, it is not only a matter of  thinking what you want. That is only a small component of the picture.  The most important part is wishing to work with God and the Angels to  create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e.  holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your  world. If this is your only motif, you are at one with God’s creative  love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘The Universe has a positive and a negative thought stream. You are  dynamic and magnetic beings and like attracts like. The vibration of  each thought you send out decides which stream it is drawn into.  Thoughts of a similar nature group together, which constantly increases  their strength, and that’s how in the end they return to their senders.  The law of attraction ensures that any good, uplifting and constructive  thoughts that go forth from earthly life they align themselves to other  great thought streams that are positive and good and part of the God’s  Great White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the  streams of darkness and negative thinking. 

‘Have you any idea how much cruelty and suffering in your world is  created by thoughtlessness? This is balanced by thoughtfulness that aims  to bring nothing but love and joy, hope and courage into your world.  Every single thought of this nature feeds into the great stream of White  Light. God’s evolutionary plan for the human race’s development decreed  that this stream’s growth should be essential for humankind’s progress  on the evolutionary spiral of life. When a certain point had been  reached there would be steadily increasing numbers of those who have  matured sufficiently and are ready to add the creative power of their  thoughts to the strength of the White Light. That’s exactly what has  been happening for some time by now and you have every reason to trust  God’s plans for you and your world and the goodness of the life that has  been given to you. 

‘This is what we in our world have always been on with those on your  side of the veil of consciousness. And that’s why we said earlier that  we need you as much as you need us. So from now on, whenever destructive  thoughts comes into your mind, do yourself the favour of uplifting and  transmuting them into positive and constructive ones. The accumulation  of destructive thoughts in the whole of humankind’s mental body, with  the passing of time, has created ideas for ever more destructive weapons  and effective ways of destroying and killing each other. This is how on  one side God’s creative power is used for good while an array of dark  and destructive thoughts is the opposite end of this spectrum. The  latter find their way into the minds of strong intellects who have the  ability to think of ever more advanced methods of destruction and ways  of stimulating and calling upon the destructive urges of the lower  nature of young and inexperienced souls. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, all along have been  working exceedingly hard to bring harmony and balance to human life.  And each one of you can do their share of supporting our efforts by  disciplining yourself and focussing your attention on that which is good  and right, beautiful and harmonious in your world. This steadily  increases the creative power of your good thoughts, for they are  God-thoughts. This kind of thinking creates perfect form and the more  you strive to apply to everything you encounter, the more easily your  whole world evolves into a more beautiful and peaceful place. 

‘We appreciate that it is not always possible to turn your thoughts away  from wars, terrorism and all other unpleasant things that to this day  are happening in your world. But when you quietly say to yourself: ‘This  too rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels,’ and then  concentrate on the good outcome of such events, you are making a  valuable contribution towards bringing it about. Should someone ask you:  ‘How can you do this when there are so many disagreeable conditions to  contend with in earthly life?’, help them to find a better understanding  of the spiritual background of life and how the Universal laws have  always been at work throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world.

‘Sow the odd seed here and there and then do your best to practise  self-control and uplift and transmute negative and destructive thoughts  into positive and constructive ones. We hear you say you cannot help  your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it and how  disturbing and distracting this is. By constantly working on it, you  will eventually learn to control the flow of your thoughts. Naturally,  it is not going to happen instantly by telling yourself: ‘From now on I  will have no more unwanted thoughts.’ It’s not as easy as that, the  whole process could take a long time. You may have to continue working  with it for several lifetimes before you gain the necessary poise of  spirit that can only be found by the earthly mind fully surrendering  itself to the Divine spirit of your own Christ nature.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Four

*_​ *The Creative Power Of Thought
*
​ 





​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Everything in the whole of  Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles and  that also applies to the human thinking processes. The more steadfast  and stronger an individual’s mind is, the more powerful that person’s  thoughts are and the more power is behind every one of them that goes  out into the Universe. Thoughts of this nature can also be picked up and  joined by others of the same calibre.

‘Humankind does not yet understand the intricacy of the forces of  communication in the etheric realms of God’s Creation that is created by  thoughts as well as words that are sounded anywhere and at any given  time in your world. Each one of them creates a vibration and leaves an  impression on the etheric level of life. For good and evil alike the  vibrations  of the things you release from your mind keep on travelling  and create more of the same. Good and constructive thoughts and words  are light that creates more light, which has the power of penetrating  the minds of others in the great human family on the earthly plane and  also of the members that are presently dwelling in our world.

‘The ultimate purpose of your earthly existence is to become conscious  of God’s true nature and your own. As a spark of the Divine each one of  you, without exception, carries within – for a long time hidden from  your own view – the same qualities and glories that are in God. To help  you bring them forth, endeavour to continually rise in your thoughts and  hopes, dreams and aspirations to the spheres of light. This shows them  that you are receptive to the constructive forces and creative power of  God. Let it become something natural to you to daily direct good and  kind, loving and tolerant thoughts to everybody in your world and  beyond. Basically, it’s as simple as that.

‘Nothing in your world ever happens perchance or is a coincidence.  Everything was created by all those who – at any given time – are taking  part in it, with the help of their thoughts, words and actions in  previous lifetimes or earlier in this one. Each one of you is  responsible for bringing about your world’s present sad state. Otherwise  you would not be here and have to take part in it. Earthly life is a  place of learning, a school where every so often all of you are spending  a predestined length of time in pursuit of consciousness expanding  experiences.

‘When you have reached the end of this school’s curriculum, you have  evolved into a Christed one in your own right and whatever you then  think, say and do can have a very positive influence on the earthly  plane. You then know that good and kind, loving and forgiving, positive  and understanding thoughts are God thoughts. You are aware that the more  freely they emerge from your whole being, the more you are feeding into  your world’s light stream of consciousness and that helps it to grow in  strength. It is a signal to God and the Angels that the   receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind is tuned into their  frequencies. This draws their forces of good and light towards you and  they are only too happy to assist you in all your endeavours. 

‘And that’s how, in the fullness of time, every human being is destined  to build a golden temple not only for their own spirit/soul, but also  for the collective spirit/soul of humankind and your whole world.’ 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Five
*_
_*The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing
*_
_*




*_
​The  following was inspired by a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 1 – Healing from  the Spirit’: ‘Every earthly human mind is an extension of the Great  Universal intelligence or God mind and is ultimately capable of creating  anything, just the same as God. Because they are part of the Great  intelligence, every spirit/soul – even the youngest and least evolved  ones – always contains a certain amount of it. However, during the early  stages of your earthly development the upper higher part of God’s  nature does not yet manifest itself. Therefore, do not be deceived when  some of those around you are acting in what to you appears to be a  downright stupid manner. It’s just that their intelligence has not yet  had sufficient opportunities for developing and unfolding.

‘Yet,  even at that stage of your development your earthly mind is a powerful  tool that is capable of creating good health, wellbeing and happiness,  but alas also sickness and pain. The mind can take you into the depths  of depression and back out of it again. Learning to send nothing but  good and kind, loving, forgiving and understanding thoughts into your  world is why you have been placed there. Through the experiences of your  life, you are meant to grow in wisdom and understanding and eventually  discover God’s true nature and your own. That’s how, in the course of  many earthly lifetimes, every human spirit/soul slowly but surely  develops the power of filling your world with ever more goodness and  light. All your thoughts, words and actions then feed into your world’s  light stream of consciousness and that enable is to absorb ever more of  that which still is dark, ugly and evil on your plane.

‘Hateful  and destructive thoughts feed into the dark stream and increase its  strength and the strength of that which feeds into it. Refuse to respond  in that way to the troublemakers and scaremongers of your world. They  are not your enemies, nobody in your world is. There are merely teachers  and pupils in the earthly school of life. Troublemakers are merely your  younger, i.e. less highly evolved siblings in the great family of  humankind, and they have no idea about what they are doing to themselves  and what, in due course, with the help of the law of cause and effect  or Karma is bound to find its way back to them. If you send these people  nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts, you are helping not  only them but also yourself when, in the fullness of time, those  thoughts return to you – as surely they will – instead of hateful and  destructive ones.

‘Learning to control their thought processes is  a great need for everybody in your world. Without it you will never be  able to free yourself from the bondage of earthly life. You need to  firmly take charge of your thoughts and send them where you really want  them to go, so that they are helpful for your own evolutionary progress  and that of your whole world. It’s the only way of mastering your  earthly self’s drives and urges. All suffering that has ever been  experienced on the earthly plane was brought about by faulty and  confused thinking. Its cause is the lack of knowledge and understanding  of humankind’s true nature and destiny, as well as the processes of life  in which you have always been involved and forever will be. The true  reason for all sickness and disasters, natural and human-made, are the  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, which were spread by your  world’s old religions, about the purpose and meaning of humankind’s  earthly existence.

‘The worst offender is the belief that was  spread by the religions of your world that your life is a one-off thing.  The teachings of your religions were purposely designed to stop  humankind from discovering too early the truth about God’s nature and  its own, that all human existence is eternal and that in truth there is  no death, merely a moving into different dimensions of life. The fear of  not knowing where you have come from and where one day you will be  going to, that’s what makes people ill in the first place. When someone  is so convinced that their beliefs are true, they cannot throw them off  when their time for departure from the physical plane has come. Through  us the age of Aquarius is bringing you the truth about these things and  many others. This will continue until the last one of you, with the help  of a better understanding, has been brought to perfect health in a  perfectly natural way.

‘Bearing in mind that thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation, we, your spirit friends and  helpers, endeavour to work with the constructive power of positive  thoughts and words that avoid anything destructive. And whenever we are  trying to help and give advice, we make it a rule to see nothing but  good. We are doing this even though many on the earthly plane, who are  as yet unaware of such things, are likely to call our attitude as  foolishly optimistic. Rest assured that this is most certainly not the  case. Because we are fully aware of the creative power of thoughts and  words and what kind of effect they are having, we are not foolishly but  wisely optimistic. Knowing that by thinking and advising good, we are  doing our share of manifesting good things and conditions in your world,  and that our expectations of positive outcomes helps them to come  about, that’s what we do. And this is why you will never find us  thinking and speaking in terms of pessimism and sadness about the death  of your physical bodies. If your inner guidance says we are speaking the  truth, take care not to allow anyone around you to stop you from  following our example.

‘Living on our side of the veil, we have  all the evidence anyone would ever care to have that life truly is  eternal, that there is no death and that life will forever keep on  unfolding and progressing and that in keeping with God’s great  evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. Naturally, this includes  every one of you and your world. Never tell anyone whose present  lifetime has reached the departure lounge that they are going to die. If  the person does not yet understand that there really is no death, try  to explain in kind and loving words as simply as possible what you think  will happen to you when you, one of these days, are ready to leave the  earthly plane behind. And then in your mind’s eye visualise how the  person easily and safely slips into our world. Observe the whole process  as part of the ever changing and unfolding eternal life.

‘Never  forget that wherever there is life there is also hope and do not  anticipate anything but the best possible outcome in any kind of  situation. Your trust and confidence may help to disperse the other  person’s doubts and fears about being placed into the hands of the  Highest, as whose channel all spiritual healers are working. Your  attunement to the Highest forces of life has the power of assisting and  easing the passage of those in your care from your world into ours. When  you sense that one of the Angels of Death is holding their hand,  quietly speak to your patient along these lines: ‘I do not believe that  there ever were places like Heaven and hell. They are states of  consciousness those in the earthly school of life, during the early  stages of their education, are good at creating for each other. In my  view, there is only one place where anyone can go at the end of each  lifetime and that is the spirit realm. It is a world of light and love,  honesty and truth, where nothing is hidden. When your hurting physical  body has been left behind, you may think you are in Heaven. Well yes, in  a way, you are and the earthly life you are leaving behind hasn’t that  been hell enough for you?’ As far as possible, every patient should be  encouraged to at least begin to develop a spiritually healthy outlook on  life.

‘Right thought is God thought and that means balanced and  loving, pure and holy, kind and friendly, tolerant and generous  thinking. Whenever a steady stream of such thoughts is flowing from your  earthly mind into the Universe it can bring benefits to every aspect of  those around you. This kind of thinking is a natural process for those  who perceive the world around them with the help of God’s vision. The  Divine healing energies that are flowing through them are driven by the  power of that person’s sincere aspiration. When your whole being has  totally and unconditionally surrendered itself to the Universal Christ,  you are in harmony with the Christ energies. The receiver/transmitter  station of your earthly mind then works on its frequencies. As a result,  the Christ rays can penetrate the cells of your physical body and flow  through you into everything you come into contact with.

‘These  Christ energies can change all things that to this day are dark and evil  in your world into good and right ones. This also applies to people  whose whole being is in need of healing. Through the connection with  you, their spirit/soul fills with the Christ light and from there flows  into every cell of their physical body and bring healing to it. And as  soon as the patient’s Karma allows it, God and the Healing Angels in  close co-operation with the Lords of Karma, can create miracles. Because  of the utter fairness and justice of the Universal laws and the  accuracy of the Akashic Records, there is no need for anyone to doubt  the decision of the Lords. All kinds of healing work are carried out  under their supervision. This is how the right kind of thoughts, with  the passing of time, develop the power of creating miracles, hand in  hand with God and the Angels. The more such thoughts keep on flowing  from pure and loving hearts into their frequencies, the more easily  miracles can come about. The Divine energies they activate have the  power of changing your world’s spiritual darkness into the light of  wisdom and the ability to understand it. That’s how that which to this  day is dark, ugly and evil on your plane is at present occupied with  changing into something that is good, right and beautiful.

‘Jesus  is a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. The  legend of the Master’s life demonstrates in picture book fashion how  every aspiring healer and lightbringer are advised to proceed. Jesus’  words of: ‘I and my Father are one,’ now that you have reached the age  of truth, need to be paraphrased into: ‘The words that I speak unto you,  are not from me but from the Great Father/Mother of all life and their  only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. They are as much part of  me as they are of you. On my own I am nothing, neither are you. They and  the Angels are doing the healing work through all of us.’ On their own  nobody can heal anyone. But whenever one of you makes contact with the  Christ Spirit and the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind  is tuned into the frequencies of the Highest, the Divine healing power  is released into them and from there flows into their suffering patient.  Sometimes this helps that person to quietly slip away. One of the  Angels of Death lifts their spirit/soul into our realm, where their  whole being is recharged with the Divine blessing and healing energies.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Spiritual Background Of Depression And Suicide’
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Suffering’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought - Part Six

*_​ _*Calling With Your Thoughts
*_
_*




*_
​ The following was inspired by a message  from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘Memories of  Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘On the inner  planes thought is like a flash of light and instantaneous. On the outer  plane, when a voice calls, your physical hearing responds. Call with  your thoughts and watch how the mind life answers. Call from within your  soul and there will always be a soul reply. In your thoughts project  light to those around you. They feed into the light stream of your  world’s consciousness. If you ask for healing and work in unselfish  ways, the Healing Angels send their light to those who are in need of  it. Any time you send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to others, the  Divine spark within them receives this light and respond to it in some  way. Naturally, the same applies to unpleasant thoughts and feelings.

‘God’s healing power illuminates human souls. It gradually permeates the  physical bodies of those who are suffering and from there radiates  outwards into their environment. However, this power should only be  tapped into to heal the sick. If you do this without any selfish motives  like wishing to become known as a world famous healer, you will in time  be able to cleanse your own whole being as well as your patient’s of  the poisons that have built up in your systems through the thinking and  behaviour patterns of all lifetimes up to the earlier in the present  one. This process also clears your emotional or water body of the  feelings that have their origin in the false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions of the past. The water body houses your soul, the soft,  sensitive and highly impressionable part of both genders. When your own  outstanding issues have been cleared up, you will be able to help,  enlighten and strengthen those around you. 

‘Know that no unselfish effort on anyone’s behalf is ever wasted. God’s  will is that you learn how to love not only all human beings but also  yourself and everything that shares your world with you. It’s a good  idea to keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to every  human being in your world and those resting in the spirit realm, as well  as your whole world. We, your spirit friends and helpers, have been  called to work – for a long time unbeknown to you earthlings – in  particular on all human minds and hearts. This is how, with the passing  of time, ever more individuals as well as the whole of humankind have  moved beyond the darkest stages of their evolutionary journey.

‘By now, the Christ nature of ever more of you have integrated every  aspect of their lower and higher nature and these spirit/souls are  becoming increasingly powerful in your world. God and the Angels are  communicating with them through the small still voice of their inner  teacher or in-tuition, the wise one or living God within, who knows the  way of all things and the answers to any question you may ever care to  ask. This inner guidance of yours is the only guru in the whole of  Creation who is utterly trustworthy and can be relied upon to tell you  what is right or wrong for you at any given moment. As it works with you  through the world of your feelings, if something feels right to you,  then it is for you – even though it may not be for anyone else.

‘In keeping with God’s evolutionary plan for every one of you, you need  to learn how to love and respect yourself and everything that once was  and will one day be part of your life. Everything happened for a wise  higher reason. Every one of you eventually reaches the point of their  development for overcoming and leaving behind the desires and urges of  their lower self, so that your Christ nature can gradually take over and  influence your life in many beneficial ways. Achieving this is every  human being’s birthright and ever continuing spiritual development its  destiny. Whatever you begin but cannot finish in your present lifetime,  will be possible in your next one. And when you return to our world at  the end of your last earthly lifetime, it’s up to you to decide whether  you wish to join one of our groups to guide, inspire and bless  humankind, the way we have tried to do with this.’
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘Climbing The Spiritual Mountain & Living Intuitively’
 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'
*_
_*The Power Of Thoughts And Words
*_





​
Taking  the religious teachings of your world at their face value and believing  that every word of them should be understood as being from God and  true, for a long time has served the wise higher purpose of making human  beings think during the early stages of their earthly education:  ‘Great! No need for doing anything. I can satisfy my lowest urges and  desire and behave any old way. It doesn’t matter, no-one is watching  me.’ The earthly curriculum of young and inexperienced spirit/souls  contains that lesson to this day. It was designed that way by the Angels  and Me.

However, the small earthly self of every human being  eventually reaches the developmental point of waking up from their  spiritual slumber and finding out about their true nature and the  spiritual background of their  present existence. For quite some time  this has been happening to steadily increasing numbers of you. This is  an essential part of the long awaited spiritual rebirth and the birth of  the true Christ child, the saviour and redeemer of humankind, for whom  your world for aeons has been preparing itself.

Christianity  proclaims this event as the ‘Second Coming’ when in truth it is the  first one. The Master Jesus is not a historical figure who once walked  the Earth. The story of his life was merely the birth of a new legend,  which the Angels and I gave to your world as a preparation for what is  presently taking place. The birth of the legend’s Christ child in the  stable, one of the humblest places on Earth, is the symbol of this event  and the stable represents all human hearts. Bethlehem is a metaphor for  the whole of humankind.

The awakening brings with it the  realisation that each one of you through their own thoughts and words  are constantly in the process of creating something, like Me. You are  personally responsible for the conditions of your life because you  yourself created them. And on the spiritual pathway, which eventually  takes every one of you back home into the conscious awareness of your  oneness with Me, there never was any room for easy options and escape  routes and there is no substitute for hard work in life on all its  levels. Spiritually, everything that happens anywhere in the whole of  Creation is for real and has weight and value, and that includes every  thought you think and every word you speak.

All of them are noted  in the Akashic Records, as you will be able see for yourself when you  have once more returned to your true home, the spirit world. As soon as  you have rested and recovered there sufficiently from the trials and  tribulations of earthly life, the wise ones in charge of your  development – with the help of your very own Akashic Record – invite you  to take a look at the sum total of the understanding and wisdom you  gained from all your lifetimes, including the most recent one. Nobody  sits in judgement over you. You are the only one in the whole of  Creation who assesses what your weaknesses and strengths are. You decide  which lessons you feel strong enough to tackle in your next lifetime  and which karmic debts you will try to redeem.

The Angel merely  suggests the best ways of going about this, but you are the bottom line.  The choice is always yours and nobody ever forces you to do anything.  But you know that if you wish to make the progress that is potentially  yours, you have to go forward. Wishing to be released from studying in  the school of earthly life as soon as possible, so you can continue with  them on the higher and eventually highest levels of the spirit world,  you agree. And that’s why wise ones in your world, who are aware of  what’s at stake, before speaking take a deep breath that allows them to  think carefully about what they are going to say. This they do because  they appreciate that, even though on the earthly plane words seem to be  worthless unless they are followed up by positive and constructive  actions, every one of them leaves an impression on the etheric level and  weighs either for or against people in the unerring scales of justice  of their spiritual bank account.

If you want to establish  reliably what is right and wrong for you in given moment, instead of  asking other people or looking for books for advice, call upon Me, your  inner teacher or guru, who knows the way of all things and the answers  to any question you will ever care to ask. I have always been with you  and for a long time have been trying unsuccessfully to communicate with  you through the world of your feelings. I am the small still voice of  your conscience. Alas, initially you push Me away, so I cannot warn you  whenever you want to do something, which in the final analysis turns out  to be damaging and destructive for you. You ignore this voice and the  feelings that rise from your innermost being to your detriment, as you  are going to discover later. In itself there is no harm in this because  it is a valuable part of your learning curve in the academy of earthly  life.

But when your spiritual development has advanced enough for  you to know about the importance of paying attention to the reactions  of your inner world, you discover that beliefs like taking the religions  of your world literally and their teachings at face value are no longer  valid for you. You realise that they were part of the illusion that  humankind’s earthly existence is a one-off affair and that when one of  them hands their physical body back to Mother Earth, they are snuffed  out like candles. The knowledge that the essence of your being is  eternal and immortal and therefore can and will never die, tells you  that nothing could be further from the truth. As a result of this  awakening your whole attitude towards life changes and with it your  thinking and behaviour patterns.

The Angelic hierarchy are the  executors of My great plan of life and the small plan for ever  individual being within it. The Angels and Masters, together with  countless numbers of spirit friends and helpers on many different  levels, are in charge of you and responsible for everyone’s development.  The degree of your spiritual maturity reveals itself through your  thinking and behaviour patterns to those who are toiling without respite  for the wellbeing of your whole world and everything that takes part in  it, including you. And because they know that the outcome of their  soul’s destiny influenced beneficially by even the smallest efforts at  bringing forth the best that is within them, wise ones at all times  strive to develop the character traces of their Christ nature. Being  aware how important every choice they make is, encourages them to stop  and think before speaking and swinging into any action.

It has  ever been true in your world that in the land of the blind the one-eyed  is king. Such people are placed on thrones and declared to be leaders.  People willingly allow themselves to be led by your noses and like sheep  to the slaughter by them. For a long time that’s much easier than  thinking and deciding for yourselves what is right or wrong, but such  behaviour seriously hampers people’s spiritual progress. A great  awakening is waiting for anyone who is still going for that only  apparently easy option, without knowing what they are doing to  themselves. And when they return to the world of spirit, at the end of  their present lifetime, they are likely to be sad to realise they have  been wasting a whole lifetime.

Never mind, they can apply for  another one that provides plenty of opportunities for their earthly self  to discover – and hopefully that’s what it will do – that there is only  one guru in the whole of Creation, who is truthful, utterly trustworthy  and reliable, and that this is Me, the wise one or living God within,  who communicates with you intuitively. And that’s the long promised  world teacher, who cannot be found anywhere in the world around you  because connecting with Him/Her is an inner experience. Oh, how I am  waiting to be asked by ever more of you, to show you how to sort the  wheat form the chaff, and to tell truths from untruths.

A long  time ago, I told you through the Hebrew Bible and Christianity’s Old  Testament in Psalm 107:20: ‘He sent out His word and healed them, and  delivered them from their destruction.’ But before any healing can take  place for any one of you through My words, you first have to find out  where they are and what they truly mean. This is what, through reading  this, you are doing right here and now. The key to unlocking the healing  power of the words of your religious texts is the discovery that none  of them should be taken literally. Yes, I have tried to communicate with  you through them, but their language could only be understood by those  who learnt to decipher the higher esoteric meanings of the symbolisms  and metaphors the Angels and I have been hiding behind the surface words  of our world’s sacred texts.

Until fairly recently they had to  remain that way in the many myths and legends the Angels, on behalf of  Me, the indivisible Divine Trinity, have been giving to you during the  rule of the six thousand years of patriarchy. The Angels and I decided  that for this time span the feminine influence would be more effective  if it were withdrawn altogether from your world. The most effective  instrument for bringing this about were the religions of your world. The  truth had to remain hidden in the background of their teachings and  would gradually be revealed when the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth,  had been reached. You would then receive ever more of My wisdom and  truth directly from My realms and understand why for such a long time it  had to remain hidden in the background of the sacred text, for which  the Angels and I provided the inspiration.

I am the Holy Trinity  that cannot be divided into separate parts, even though the will and  power of My masculine aspect is the God, the Great Father of all life.  The love and wisdom of My feminine part is the Goddess, the Great  Mother. The spirit of the Universal Christ is My only born Son/Daughter,  the Light of all lights and the Sun above and beyond all Suns in the  whole of Creation, through whom Father and Mother bring their creations  into being. The three aspects of My nature are perfectly balanced and  are constantly working harmoniously together. And you are a spark of Me  and a ‘chip off the old block’, as the saying goes in your world. Every  one of My powers and characteristics are also in you and it takes a long  time until you are capable of mastering them, the way I do.

An  essential part of My  powers is the ability to create through thoughts  and words. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation  and every word you speak is an outer expression of an inner thought. It  is essential for you to become aware that your thoughts are by no means  secret, as you would like to think. Because of the imprint they make on  the inner etheric level of life they are visible to your spirit guides  and helpers. To them it is as if you were shouting your thoughts from  the rooftops. That’s why every one of your prayers is heard by those who  are working very hard on your behalf in the background of earthly life  to fulfil your wishes, whenever possible. It’s just that sometimes for  your own protection and highest good, the reply has to be a firm and  decisive: ‘No!’ It makes no difference to the wise ones behind the  scenes of earthly life whether a spirit/soul is young or old. All of  them need their care and attention and receives them, depending on which  earthly lessons they are taking part in at any given moment.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Birth Of The Christ Child’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘The Power Of Kind Words’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’

From ‘The Second Coming Is Here’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 28th November 2020

The Zeitgeist Of The Aquarian Age
*_
_*




*_
​The  best news yet, hot off the press, came my way yesterday in the form of  Jon Rappoport’s heart-warming contribution to the pulse of our time with  ‘Rebellion rising; the people have had enough.’ See the link below.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/27/rebellion-rising-the-people-have-had-enough/

God  and the Angels are familiar with everyone’s hopes, dreams and  aspirations. To all of them they respond in the manner that’s  appropriate for the times in which they appear. And because we and our  world for some time have been taking part in the lessons of the Aquarian  age, the age of truth, they are revealing ever more of the truth about  everything, especially the pharmaceutical industry with the help of  their professional troublemakers and scaremongers. All along, they have  been the driving force behind the pandemic.

Among many other  things, the Aquarian age is the age of rebellion and revolution. The  sign is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. Saturn is a symbolism for the  stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect of the Divine Trinity. Uranus  represents its iconoclastic side that provides us and our world with the  power of attacking and destroying any kind of idols that have outlived  their usefulness and need to go. This applies as much to our old  religions as the pharmaceutical industry’s motivations. Both were and to  this day are driven by the general masculine lust for power and  dominion, whose symptoms are an insatiable thirst for ruling our world  through moneymaking and warmongering.

Our world’s present  Zeitgeist rebels against anything that restricts humankind’s freedom on  all levels of its existence, religious, spiritual and material. And the  deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the more strongly the Uranian  energies are influencing us. What we are presently experiencing is the  natural end of the dance around the golden calf and the rulership of  money. Those who are sufficiently evolved, are exchanging such temporary  values for true and everlasting spiritual ones.

The strength of  the Aquarian energies is constantly increasing and should not be  underestimated by anyone. Nothing and nobody between Heaven and Earth  can delay or hold up humankind’s evolutionary progress and seriously  disturb the beneficial influence of these energies. For some time they  have been influencing everything that exists on our planet. And when the  dust around the pandemic has settled, which it will do quite soon, ever  more of us will be able to recognise it has brought us the most  precious gift that the Aquarian age has in store for every one of us. It  is bringing us freedom from all kinds of slavery, especially those of a  religious nature as well as the over-estimation of money and earthly  possessions.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Stepping Stones Of Truth

Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age
*_

_*




*_
​Living on the earthly plane can be  likened to a giant river that sometimes seems to gently smile at us and  on other occasion angrily roars. For a long time, trying to navigate  these waters can be extremely difficult. Yet, when our development has  reached a certain point, stepping stones appear one after the other that  gradually makes coping with our earthly existence easier. Each one of  them slowly but surely brings us closer to understanding God’s true  nature, our own and why we are here.

1)    Earthly life is a journey of discovery. It is a place of learning,  a school in which everybody simultaneously plays the part of student  and teacher. 

2)    None of us is ever alone. Wise ones from the higher levels of life  in the spiritual background of our world, whom I like to call Angels,  are in charge of its development and ours. Although they are invisible  to earthly eyes, they have always been with every one of us and have  never left us. Forever they will be guiding us and showing the way. Yet,  only in the case of great emergencies do they interfere with what we  are doing and, when the need for it arises, come to our rescue. 

3)    Life is not a one-off thing. It’s an ongoing process that steadily  takes every one of us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral  of life. In the course of many earthly sojourns time and again we move  through every sign and house of the zodiac. We are constantly in search  of consciousness expanding experiences that increase our wisdom and  understanding. That’s how, in the course of many lifetimes, every human  being evolves into a God-like being. 

4)    For me, God is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, who is  the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights. They are our true  parents, because every human being, without exception, contains a spark  of the Christ light. The essence of our being is spirit/soul and like  God they are immortal and will never die. Therefore, in truth there is  no death, merely a moving into another dimension of life, the world of  spirit or light. That is humankind’s true home from which all of us  emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to when it has  reached its end.

5)    Life in the whole of Creation is ruled by Divine justice. This  justice is so perfect that initially it is hard to grasp by earthly  minds. It’s basis is the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma  which simply decrees that everything eventually has to return to its  source. Although on the earthly plane people frequently enjoy creating  unnecessary complications, on the spiritual level life is simplicity  itself, as can clearly be seen from this law. 

6)    Everybody possesses their very own built-in lie-detector and that  is the inner guidance of the wise one or living God within. This is the  only truly reliable teacher or guru in the whole of Creation, who knows  the way of all things and the answer to any question we may ever care to  ask. In any situation and at any given moment, it’s the only one who  can reliably tells us whether something is right or wrong for us. 

7)    Nothing on the earthly plane happens per chance, by accident or is  a coincidence. Everything was created by those involved and serves the  wise higher purpose of teaching us, individually and frequently  collectively, some kind of a lesson. Life on our plane and everywhere  else in the whole of Creation consists of cycles within cycles and  circles within circles. The main law of life is love and in case you are  still wondering about the pandemic 2020, it serves the redemption of  old karmic debts and creating new ones, which in future lifetimes have  to made good by those who are presently trespassing against the  Universal laws.

Eight) Through withholding something for a while, in God’s time and that  can sometimes mean thousands of years, the Great Mother’s love and  wisdom has always been teaching humankind the value of things. The  pandemic is part of our honesty and truth lesson. Through the damage  that a comparatively small minority can do to our world with its lying  and cheating, the rest of us are being taught to value and appreciate  honesty and truth. 

9)    May reflecting on one of these stepping stones after the other,  enable you to see for yourself that in truth there is nothing to be  afraid of in earthly life. The lack of knowledge and understanding makes  us afraid and fear is the root of all our world’s problems. There is no  longer any need for being afraid when one discovers that God and the  Angels have always been guiding and protecting every one of us with  great loving care. Even though for a long time we are unaware of their  presence, that’s what they will be doing, forever and ever. 

10)    Spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody. It should not be sold  to the highest bidders and used as a money spinner. If your inner  guidance tells you that what you have found here is true, then share it  with as many people as possible. Freely, freely you have received.  Freely, freely now give! 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freely, Freely You Have Received’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Greatest Glory’

From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’  

* * *
​









​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 30th  November 2020

*_​1)    ‘Mike Yeadon – Expert on Viruses Disagrees with Liberal Politicians.’


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bX-wFVBP94&feature=youtu.be

2)    ‘Reiner Fuellmich - Court Case Against Google, Twitter and Crimes Against Humanity.’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/rein...-crimes-against-humanity_WX5qQuySKoYDjBT.html

3)     ‘What they DON'T tell you about Covid: Fewer beds taken up than last  year, deaths a fraction of the grim forecasts, 95% of fatalities had  underlying causes... and how the facts can be twisted to strike fear in  our hearts.’

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...l-Covid-facts-twisted-strike-fear-hearts.html

4)    ‘What is Pfizer’s BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine?’

https://carter-heavy-industries.com...UBCAqVGwnO1K121nOEDY_eC4yqu0E1aaf0hZ6X7SI7ZT8

5)    ‘Rich countries big winners in Covid vaccine race.’

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-kingdom/rich-countries-big-winners-in-covid-vaccine-race/ 

6)     ‘Sidney Powell, where is the beef? This week in insanity and sanity.’  These words are not only valid for the USA but for all other countries.  Jon Rappaport’s words express the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist of revolution  and rebellion perfectly. 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/19/sidney-powell-where-is-the-beef/

7)    ‘World Freedom Alliance: Stockholm’ - this video is no longer available, sorry! 

https://vimeo.com/480024948

 Eight)    ‘Don’t believe the COVID case numbers; it’s a scam.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/17/dont-believe-the-covid-case-numbers-its-a-scam/

9)    ‘Professor Dolores Cahill – On Covid.’

‘Everyone  alive now is immune to Covid-19, because it's a seasonal virus  it's  last years flu. The Vaccine is not necessary. So what I have said is: If  someone gave me a million pounds or ten million pounds, any amount of  money to take the vaccine, I wouldn't take this because I would be  concerned that I could die of sepsis when the next Coronavirus naturally  circulates. It could be this year or it could be the year after. And I  would say that if anyone attempted to mandatorily vaccinate me, that I'd  sue them for attempted murder.’ Professor Delores Cahill

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/livestream-with-prof-dolores-cahill_kZPATMoFv6XcbD8.html 

10)    ‘Ticketmaster fascism, Biden lockdown and population reduction, patriots, the war for freedom.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...ockdown-population-reduction-war-for-freedom/

11)    ‘Lobbyist and former Tory chairman was secretly appointed as COVID advisor.’

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-k...rman-was-secretly-appointed-as-covid-advisor/

12)    ‘Willing Slaves of the Covidian State?’

http://www.theblogmire.com/willing-slaves-of-the-covidian-state/

13)    ‘COVID 19 – Evidence Of Global Fraud.’

https://in-this-together.com/covid-19-evidence-of-global-fraud/

14)    ‘The Great Revenge - How Tony Fauci F*cked Donald Trump.’

https://www.moonofalabama.org/2020/11/how-tony-fauchi-fcked-donald-trump.html

15) ‘Cyber-Espionage: US Security Agency Accused of Spying on European Private Companies.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-security-agency-accused-spying-european-private-companies/5729853

16) ‘Biden’s Transition Team Is Filled with War Profiteers, Beltway Chickenhawks, and Corporate Consultants.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/biden...ay-chickenhawks-corporate-consultants/5729701

17) https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-5500453 3

http://www.covidzone.org 

http://www.coronawhistleblower.org 

http://www.covileaks.co.uk 

https://covileaks.co.uk/?tx=9V05497...0&cc=GBP&cm=&item_number=&item_name=F&J COMMS 

Eighteen) ‘South Australia lifts strict lockdown after discovering man ‘lied’ to contact tracers about pizza.’

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/south-australia-lifts-strict-lockdown-071558955.html

19)    ‘COVID 19 – Evidence Of Global Fraud’

https://in-this-together.com/covid-19-evidence-of-global-fraud/

20)    ‘The scam has been confirmed: PCR does not detect SARS-CoV-2.’

http://philosophers-stone.info/wp-c...m-has-been-confirmed-Dsalud-November-2020.pdf

From‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’    

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth Will Set You Free
*_
_*




*_
​ In spite of all the things that are  still taking place on the Earth, my inner guidance tells me and I  therefore know with absolute certainty that the vision of a world where  all creatures live together in peace and harmony is now coming into much  clearer focus in the consciousness of our world. However, such a world  is not going to happen on its own. I believe that all of us – without  exception – are sparks of the Divine and therefore children of God. In  fact, we are young Gods in the making and because we have always been  co-creators with God, all along and as far as possible, the Universe  helps each one of us to manifest whatever our hearts truly desire. 

As Christianity grew from Judaism, it is not surprising that the two  religions have some parts of the Scriptures in common. In the Bible,  this section is known as the Old Testament. Here Psalm 82:5-6 already  announced to our world: ‘They know not, neither will they understand;  they walk on in darkness; all the foundations of the Earth are shaken. I  have said: ‘You are Gods; all of you are children of the most High.’  The New Testament confirms this in St. John 11:34: ‘Jesus said to them:  ‘Is it not written in your law, I said, you are Gods?’ What a very long  time it has been known that we are all of Divine origin! 

As far back as the times of the Old Testament the Universal Christ told  us through the Bible in Isaiah 45:11: ‘Ask Me of things to come  concerning My children; and concerning the work of My hands. Command  Me.’ Until fairly recently, humankind was spiritually too inexperienced  to recognise the intention behind these words, namely that it is the  will of the Highest that each one of us must learn something from the  consequences of every single one of their desires and actions. And that  is the reason why, if we wish for a peaceful world, we ourselves have to  first desire it and then bring it into being. This can only be done by  each making their own contribution by conducting their lives in ever  more loving and peaceful ways. 

Humankind’s rebirth is progressing rapidly because the Divine spark in  ever more human hearts and souls is waking up from its slumbering state.  A renewed understanding of our own true nature and God, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, is bringing increasing numbers of us the  healing that we and our world have been in need of for a long, long  time. Through rediscovering that the roots of every human being are  forever deeply anchored in the heartmind of these our true Divine  parents on the highest levels of life, the relationship of ever more  people with their Creator is slowly beginning to renew itself and heal.

This development constantly brings us, individually and collectively,  the healing that is required for the countless wounds in mind and body,  spirit and soul which we have been inflicting relentlessly upon each  other in the course of many more earthly lifetimes than me may imagine.  In the course of this healing process everybody’s own inner latent  healing abilities awake from their slumber and rise into our earthly  self’s conscious awareness. The power of healing is a very precious  gift. Through using it, first for ourselves and then also for anyone  else who is in need of it, under the guidance and protection of God and  the Angels, it steadily unfolds and eventually develops to its highest  potential.

Life is a journey and we are here to evolve into seekers of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth, which does not come about through reading ever more  books about it. Unless we test and try our knowledge in every one of our  daily experiences, none of what we have read or heard will ever become  part of our own truth. 

Each one of us is potentially a healer in their own right and never has  ‘First healer heal thyself!’ been a more vital issue than at present. It  is the birthright of every child of God to find healing of mind and  body, spirit and soul, through reconnecting and becoming fully one with  the living God within, the Highest or God Self. The greatest potential  of our race is to gradually evolve into one of healers, saviours and  redeemers of ourselves, each other and our whole world. 

God is life and life is God and, as always, life itself wishes to be our  teacher. And because this particular lifetime is a healing journey,  nothing but the truth is good enough for us, now. We are all in this  life together to enable us, individually and collectively, to work each  on their own healing and redemption and that of our world. By striving  to live in more peaceful and harmonious ways with the people around us,  each is required to make their contribution towards bringing our new and  peaceful world into being. That’s why it is so important that we share  the wisdom we are finding along the predestined pathway of our life with  as many as possible, to encourage them with pointers for their own  healing journey.

Through the legend of the Master Jesus the Universal Christ told our  world: ‘Ye shall know the truth and the truth shall set you free.’ This  was a reminder of God’s promise that a time would come on the Earth  plane when once again humankind would know its true nature and  understand the higher purpose and meaning of its earthly existence. That  time is now and this is the reason why increasing numbers are guided to  search for and find the spiritual knowledge that sets us and our world  free from the shackles of all kinds of oppression of the past. 

The store of wisdom we, individually and collectively, are slowly  gaining access to is gradually expanding. With this the Universe is  putting the power into everybody’s own hands for lifting ourselves, each  other and our world into the light of our true being, away from the  darkness of the prison of ignorance that has held us and our world in  captivity for an incredibly long time. This is the awareness that brings  peace and healing not only to our own hearts and souls, but also to  that of our world and, by extension, to the soul of the whole of  Creation.

 Recommended Reading:
• ‘Young Gods in the Making’​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 1st December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_







​1)  ‘Johns Hopkins study explodes COVID death hoax; it’s re-labelling on a  grand scale.’ –  ‘This patient who died had an ordinary heart attack.  Not anymore. We’re repackaging it as COVID.’ by Jon Rappoport 30th  November 2020 

Johns Hopkins 1795-1873, was an American  entrepreneur, investor, abolitionist and philanthropist of 19th-century  Baltimore, Maryland. His bequests founded numerous institutions bearing  his name, most notably Johns Hopkins Hospital, and Johns Hopkins  University, including its academic divisions such as Johns Hopkins  School of Nursing, Johns Hopkins School of Medicine, Johns Hopkins Carey  Business School, Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, and  Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/30/johns-hopkins-study-explodes-covid-death-hoax/

2) ‘Microbiologist and Virologist Dr. Stefan Lanka: “Viruses Do Not Cause Diseases and Vaccines are Not Effective”.

https://www.weblyf.com/2020/05/micr...ause-diseases-and-vaccines-are-not-effective/

3) ‘Top Canadian Pathologist Tells Alberta Government COVID Is “The Greatest Hoax Ever Perpetrated On An Unsuspecting Public” .

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...st-hoax-ever-perpetrated-unsuspecting-public/

4) ‘Whatever Next? ‘London Metropolitan Police counter-terror chief Neil Basu calls for action on coronavirus anti-vaxxers.’

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/met-police-terrorism-coronavirus-anti-vaxxers-b73161.html

5) ‘Global Resistance – Robert F. Kennedy Jr.’

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=350532626233207

6) ‘Boris Johnson’s controversial policy chief leading secretive NHS task force.’

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-k...olicy-chief-leading-secretive-nhs-task-force/

7) ‘Massive NHS shakeup – what could go wrong?’

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-kingdom/massive-nhs-shakeup-what-could-go-wrong/

8 ) ‘COVID - Who is pulling the Strings?’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/covid-who-is-pulling-the-strings_8YSS1WbGXqjQxkK.html

9) ‘The Covid "Pandemic": Destroying People’s Lives. Engineered Economic Depression. Global "Coup d'Etat"?’

https://greenmedinfo.com/blog/covid...uY29tIiwgImtsX2NvbXBhbnlfaWQiOiAiSzJ2WEF5In0=

10) ‘The A-Z of Covid19 – Your handy guide for navigating the current crisis.’

https://off-guardian.org/2020/11/22/70929/

11) ‘Covid "The greatest hoax ever perpetrated on an unsuspecting public".’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/covi...unsuspecting-public-quot_1yFhwMlPZSuS233.html

12) ‘Soylent Green is people; COVID-19 is old people.’ By Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/23/soylent-green-is-peoples-covid-19-is-old-peoples/ 

13) ‘Immunity certificates and health-passes are a hoax. What’s in your wallet? A virtue signal?’ Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/24/immunity-certificates-and-health-passes-are-a-hoax/

14) ‘United Kingdom spending review live: GDP to drop by 11 per cent and deficit to rise to £390bn.’

https://www.cityam.com/spending-rev...paign=Borriwng and GDP&utm_content=&utm_term=

15) ‘Open letter to patriots everywhere.’ Jon Rappoport

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/11/25/open-letter-to-patriots-everywhere/

16) ‘Bank of England governor Andrew Bailey: No-deal Brexit worse for UK economy than Covid.’

https://www.cityam.com/boe-governor-andrew-bailey-no-deal-brexit-worse-for-economy-than-covid/

17) ‘OBR: 'No-deal' Brexit to wipe 2 per cent off GDP - with finance worst hit.’

https://www.cityam.com/obr-no-deal-...tm_campaign=Brexit oBR&utm_content=&utm_term=

18 ) ‘Mandating Mass Compulsory Covid Vaccine Violates the Nuremberg Code? Hazardous Health Toxins.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-st...urce=article_page&utm_medium=related_articles

19) ‘Beyond Orwell and Huxley: Brave New World Unfolding? Compulsory Vaccination, Digital Passports?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/beyon...pulsory-vaccination-digital-passports/5730436

20) ‘Boris Johnson Speaks to the Nation: Have Yourself a Merry Little Covidmas.’

http://www.theblogmire.com/boris-johnson-speaks-to-the-nation-have-yourself-a-merry-little-covidmas/

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 2nd December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . *_.
​
1)    ‘Covid-19: The Data Exposing the Deception.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/covid-19-data-exposing-deception

2) ‘Willing Slaves of the Covidian State?’

http://www.theblogmire.com/willing-slaves-of-the-covidian-state/

3) ‘Not Led By Science.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/blogs/not-led-by-science

4) ‘What NO-ONE is Saying About The Lockdowns.’

https://www.corbettreport.com/lockdowns/

5) ‘What tier are you in? Here is the full list of lockdown restrictions for each area.’

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/full-list-tiers-each-area-113934165.html 

6) ‘Breaking: London to enter Tier 2 next Wednesday.’ 

https://www.cityam.com/breaking-lon...ign=Tier 2 anouncement&utm_content=&utm_term=

7) ‘Nanoparticles and Aluminium in vaccines.’

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/nanoparticles-and-aluminium-in-vaccines_KAvXuZE6cZ7zLzU.html

8 ) ‘Manufacturing error clouds Oxford's Covid-19 vaccine study results.’

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/manufacturing-error-clouds-oxfords-covid-004332196.html

9) ‘Hooked: UK and EU stuck in Brexit deadlock over fisheries.’ With many interesting sub-links.

https://www.cityam.com/hooked-uk-an...campaign=Brexit update&utm_content=&utm_term=

10) ‘The Vaccine Competition Will Be Ruthless.’

https://www.moonofalabama.org/2020/11/the-vaccine-competition-will-be-ruthless.html

11) ‘Travel giant records 62 per cent sales spike as consumer confidence grows.’

https://www.cityam.com/travel-indus...ns&utm_campaign=Travel&utm_content=&utm_term=

12) ‘Is there any point in wearing masks?’

Based on the available evidence, the COVID-19 virus is transmitted between people through close contact and droplets, not by airborne transmission. The people most at risk of infection are those who are in close contact with a COVID-19 patient or who care for COVID-19 patients.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sxs...zEuN5gBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXqwAQo&sclient=psy-ab 

13) ‘Mask-Wearing: Ineffective, Potentially Hazardous. To be Mandated in the US?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/mask-wearing-ineffective-potentially-hazardous-mandated-us/5730716

14) ‘Why the WHO faked a pandemic – Forbes 2010.’ Interesting comments about the swine flu outbreak that shed light onto what is happening with Covid-19.’

https://thewallwillfall.org/2020/11/30/why-the-who-faked-a-pandemic-forbes-2010/

15) ‘An Anti-Vaxxer’s Letter To The Vaccinated.’

https://in-this-together.com/anti-vaxxer-letter/ 

16) ‘Silence Of Doctors.’ 

https://www.randyhilliermpp.com/20200922_silentdoctors

17) ‘New Study Exposes Alleged Accounting Error Regarding COVID Deaths.’

https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/new-study-exposes-alleged-accounting-error-regarding-covid-deaths

18 ) ‘Suicide claimed more Japanese lives in October than 10 months of COVID.’

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/japan-...-suicides-in-october-than-total-covid-deaths/

19) ‘A letter from lockdown — Thoughts on Covid–19.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/blogs/letter-lockdown-—-thoughts-covid–19

20) ‘Coronavirus: Civil Liberties Once Given Away, Won’t Come Back.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/blogs/coronavirus-civil-liberties-once-given-away-won’t-come-back

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 3rd December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_
​
1) ‘What is Covid-19, SARS-2. How is it Tested? How is It Measured? The Fear Campaign Has No Scientific Basis.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/what-...fear-campaign-has-no-scientific-basis/5722566

2) The SARS-Cov-2 virus was never proved to exist 

‘If you can’t prove a virus exists, how do you create a test to detect it? How can you claim the test reveals that people are infected with the virus?’ by Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/01/the-sars-cov-2-virus-was-never-proved-to-exist/

3) ‘Covid measures will be seen as 'monument of collective hysteria and folly' says ex-judge.’

https://www.theguardian.com/law/202...f-collective-hysteria-and-folly-says-ex-judge

4) ‘Doctored Indignation: Australia-China Relations.’

https://www.asia-pacificresearch.com/australia-china-relations/5629499

5) ‘Covert op: "the virus" as cover story.’ By Jon Rappoport

For non-Americans: CDC works 24/7 to protect America from health, safety and security threats, both foreign and in the U.S. Whether diseases start at home or abroad, are chronic or acute, curable or preventable, human error or deliberate attack, CDC fights disease and supports communities and citizens to do the same.

CDC increases the health security of the American nation. As the nation’s health protection agency, CDC saves lives and protects people from health threats. To accomplish its mission, CDC conducts critical science and provides health information that protects the nation against expensive and dangerous health threats and responds when these arise.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/02/covert-op-the-virus-as-cover-story/

6) ‘American Study Finds Signs of Coronavirus in US Before China Outbreak.’

Somebody added to this: ‘And to then come up with a really good explanation for what happened? It will be difficult to arrive at any other conclusion other than the excess deaths were caused by the Lockdown and other impositions of the UK government. Therefore, if you thought you caught Covid-19 on a plane flight from the western USA to the UK in October last year, maybe, just maybe, you might be right.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/ameri...-coronavirus-us-before-china-outbreak/5731055
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
​ _*





*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time  to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire  of drawing your attention to the fact that thought is the most powerful  creative force of all life and of humankind’s urgent need for learning  to control its thinking. This is because each one of you possesses the  same creative principle that is in God. This knowledge lays the  instrument for creating the right kind of vibrations and for controlling  the cells and atoms of their physical body in everybody’s own hands. 

‘All who are presently taking part in the school of earthly life have  been granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to  use this power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every  human soul rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy,  happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which  everybody gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of  humankind and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of  spirit and light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to become a more beautiful and peaceful  place, in your mind start creating these conditions straight away. Use  every spare moment to focus your thoughts on the world in which you  would like to live. You can do nothing better to help it become a  reality in earthly life. When you refuse to allow any other ideas about  this theme to enter your consciousness, your hopes, dreams and  aspirations have the power to not only raise your own vibrations but  also those of your whole world. Show your trust in God’s great plan of  life by reminding yourself frequently that you and your world are  resting safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. This is one of  the best ways of applying the constructive forces of creative thinking  to your own life. 

 ‘Never allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to  feelings of being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts  are free to go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed  of light, wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the  farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you  think about a place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are  used in the right way, they have the power to release not only yourself  but the whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their  existence.

‘Most important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or  dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much  good can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be,  you are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the  darkness of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do  all you can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate  love, compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, as well as  for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world. As  soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their spiritual bank account are  presently offered to all who are presently taking part in earthly life.  That’s why you are likely to encounter many hurdles that get in the way  of your progress. No matter how hard and difficult a task at first may  appear to be, remind yourself that hand in hand with God and the Angels  crooked corners can be made straight and all conditions and outstanding  issues, your own and those of your world, can be resolved and healed.  Then forge ahead and never give up hope that eventually every one of  your Karmic debts is going to be paid and you will be free to move on to  serving God in a different function somewhere on the higher levels of  life. 

‘Keep on keeping on with faith and trust in your heart that all will be  well in the end for the whole of your race and its world, as well as  you. And that is sure to happen in the not too distant future. You are  never alone, we are doing all we can to support each one of you to  fulfil the special task for which you were created. Everything you  truly need will always be coming your way, without you having to ask for  it, because we know what it is better than you do at times. Please  affirm:

 All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

​ ‘We, your friends and helpers in the  world of light, your true home, will never leave you stranded anywhere.  The door to our realm is always open to those whose loving thoughts are  seeking contact with us. A warm and loving welcome awaits them. Our task  is to help as many people as possible in your world to become aware of  the power of their thoughts and the urgent need for learning to control  them. This cannot be done without your assistance. We need you as much  as you need us, so please support us by sharing your knowledge with  those around you. Do this by whatever means is available to you,  especially the Internet, one of the most precious gifts the Aquarian  Age has bestowed upon you. If you use it for the highest good and  greatest joy of all humankind, you cannot go wrong. We are with you, all  the way. God bless each and every one of you.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 5th December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_
​
1)    ‘Lockdowns are based on fraud: open letter to people who want freedom.’ By Jon Rappaport – essential reading! His comments are just as valuable in countries other than the USA. 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...fraud-open-letter-to-people-who-want-freedom/

2)    ‘Obama would take the COVID vaccine on live television if Fauci assured him it was safe. Death rained down from the sky.’ By Jon Rappaport – another essential reading!

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...vaccine-on-live-tv-if-fauci-assures-its-safe/

3)    ‘Millions of Americans Vulnerable to Eviction.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/selected-articles-millions-of-americans-vulnerable-to-eviction/5731107

4)    ‘Corrupt Science and Elite Power: Covid-19 “Techno-Slavery” and the “Great Reset” Are Now Imminent.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/corrupt-science-elite-power-techno-slavery-imminent/5731026

5)    ‘COVID-19 Vaccine Makers Expect EU Liability Shield for Unexpected Side-Effects.’

https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/international/2020/09/22/583555.htm

6)    ‘Christmas trees and decorations banned in some care homes due to 'infection control issues'.’

https://www.carehome.co.uk/news/art...local-authorities-christmas-trees-decorations

7)    ‘Vaccine Guinea Pigs, Environment Swindle, Cuomo’s Emmy – New World Next Week.’

https://www.corbettreport.com/vacci...ment-swindle-cuomos-emmy-new-world-next-week/

 8 )    ‘Medical Doctor Warns that “Bacterial Pneumonias Are on the Rise” from Mask Wearing.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/medical-doctor-warns-bacterial-pneumonias-rise-mask-wearing/5725848

9)    ‘The COVID-19 RT-PCR Test: How to Mislead All Humanity. Using a “Test” To Lock Down Society.’

It is time for everyone to come out of this negative trance, this collective hysteria, because famine, poverty, massive unemployment will kill, mow down many more people than SARS-CoV-2!

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid...ity-using-a-test-to-lock-down-society/5728483

10)    ‘Chief Science Officer for Pfizer Says “Second Wave” Faked on False-Positive COVID Tests, “Pandemic Is Over”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/chief...se-positive-covid-tests-pandemic-over/5724753

11)    ‘Corrupt Science and Elite Power: Covid-19 “Techno-Slavery” and the “Great Reset” Are Now Imminent.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/corrupt-science-elite-power-techno-slavery-imminent/5731026

12)    ‘Have you decided what you'll do or say if offered a Covid vaccine?’

https://www.anhinternational.org/ne...ail&utm_term=0_aea8a87544-f8077cf367-85028526

13)    ‘Scientific challenges to mass testing and vaccine trials.’

https://www.anhinternational.org/ne...ail&utm_term=0_aea8a87544-f8077cf367-85028526

14)    ‘The 188,000 of us who the UK Dept of Health ignored.’

https://www.anhinternational.org/ne...ail&utm_term=0_aea8a87544-f8077cf367-85028526

15)    ‘Supplements reduce covid-19 risk; Natural remedies treat covid-19 successfully; Covid cocktail success; Scientists call for halt to vaccine trials & approvals; UN declassifies cannabis; Increasing cancer rates in young people.’

https://www.anhinternational.org/ne...ail&utm_term=0_aea8a87544-f8077cf367-85028526
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Spirit/Soul Level We Are All Christians
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The logical, analytical and  rationalising mind of the small earthly self, with all its cleverness,  crafty ideas and ingenious ways is a tool, a wonderful one but  nonetheless a mere instrument. But, no matter how learned ours may have  become in the long course of our evolution, for educational reasons for a  vast part of it our small self had to remain ignorant of the fact that  the essence of our being is spirit and a soul. For a long time the small  earthly self is unaware of their presence and merely carries them  around within the bowl of its being. Having to be a follower of Jesus to  be called a Christian fails to take into account that every human being  carries within the core of its own being a spark of the Divine great  light, the Universal Christ. Therefore, independent of how elevated or  low anyone may presently be ranking on the social ladder of earthly  life, by definition each one of us underneath our skins on the soul  level, is a Christian. 

The soul is a vast storehouse of the memories of all lifetimes,  including those of its beginning and the place it has come from. It also  knows its long-term destiny of being reunited with its Source. We are  all programmed to carry, within the deepest innermost recesses of our  soul, the memory of the oneness with God from whose heart we once  emerged. The Universal laws ensure that every soul eventually returns  safely into this state. No matter how hard we may ever be struggling on  the outermost plane of life in physicality, on the inner level we shall  never leave the oneness with the source of our being. Independent of  what faith or belief system anyone may follow, on the soul level and at  heart we are all Gnostics, by definition someone who has gained  knowledge of God from their own experiences. On the inner level  agnostics or atheists simply do not exist. 

As pointed out in other parts of my jottings, it has never been my  intention to destroy any of the ladders on which many of my spiritual  siblings to this day are climbing. This is because I know that in the  natural course of events each one of us eventually re-awakens to their  true identity and gains their own access to God’s wisdom and truth. And  the further we proceed into the Aquarian Age, the more this is happening  everywhere. The natural consequence of this will be that all existing  religions of our world will no longer be required because they have  served their purpose and become obsolete. 

I cannot see why the fact that the Jesus story is but a myth and a  legend should cause major problems for any devout Christian, who is  capable of believing in the power of God and the Angels, who are the  inspiration behind the Jesus story. From the moment it was written, it  never even tried to falsify the esoteric truths that have always been  hiding behind its surface words. In my view, the only thing that has  ever been amiss with the Jesus story has been to take the metaphors and  symbolisms contained in its teachings literally, instead of interpreting  them allegorically. 

Be that as it may, from the moment of leaving the conscious oneness with  God, all human souls are yearning for their true home. Throughout all  lifetimes they are trying to draw their earthly self back to where its  soul and spirit rightfully belong. In the end, even the last one of us  will have grown into a wise one goes down on their knees to give thanks  and praise for their salvation and redemption. At that stage of our  development, we no longer have any difficulties grasping that nobody  could ever do this for us and that, under the guidance and protection of  God and the Angels, we are the only ones who can bring it about. 

Even though our soul may still be clothed in matter, filled with wonder  and admiration we kneel before our Creator’s throne and join the worship  of the Angels. With them we kneel in adoration before the magnificence,  omniscience, the great wisdom and love of the mind of the One, the  Universal intelligence, our true and truly beloved Father/Mother.

 May God and the Angels of Healing and Peace be with all of us,
especially those who cannot yet understand
the message of healing and peace for us and our world,
which my writings have always hoped to bring.

God bless each one of you.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’

From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christianity : An Occult Belief System*_






​The  well-known Canadian Journalist Jon Rappaport wrote in ‘The Matrix  Revealed – The Trick Behind Occult Systems’: ‘It should be obvious to  readers who have been with me for a while that I like nothing better  than attacking delusion in more than one place, for example political,  medical and so-called spiritual systems. That’s because I happen to  believe in legitimate limited government, healing and the unbounded life  of every individual spiritual being.

‘What about occult systems?  I believe that they propose they have a hidden secret at the core,  which will be revealed after a long and exhaustive search, at best are  deluded, because they are concealing CONTENT. By content, I mean  information, knowledge, pattern, some facet of what already exists. This  is a dead-end. There is nothing wrong with truthful information. But,  suppose we had a secret society called The Inner Core Flame X42. And we  sold our members on the idea that, after a series of ascending  initiations, they would arrive at the X, the secret of secrets. *

‘Well,  what could X be? Some nugget of information, some formula or phrase or  fact or made-up fact about existence that is supposed to solve problems  and enlighten consciousness. But consciousness is dynamic. It isn’t a  key looking for a lock. Consciousness is dynamic because it creates. It  creates new realities. It isn’t primarily a container for What Is, for  what already exists. If there is a secret about consciousness, that’s  it. IT CREATES.

‘So no matter what X we cooked up, it would  become obsolete, of minor value. Humans are ripe for buying an X because  they are trained, and train themselves, to place the highest value on  What Already Exists. That’s mind control par excellence. Occult systems  deliver what controlled minds expect, and that’s why they’ve flourished.  That’s the only reason why. But there is another way.

‘When a  person sees the ‘artistic’ blow-by-blow creation of these power  structures, in progress – rather than the finished product – an entirely  new consciousness arises. ‘If they can create Reality for me, I can  create my own. If they are artists, I can be an artist, too – but in an  entirely different direction.’ The Matrix ceases to be a monolith. It  reveals itself as an ongoing weave and one can observe the process at  work.

‘Then, one’s own insight operates on behalf of liberation. A  person can actually see how they co-operate in the progression of  accepting ‘the weave.’ [And then, with the help of their inner guidance,  the wise one or living God within, perceive other options.]

* In  my view, that’s precisely what all religions of our world have been  doing, up to fairly recently. Occult, by definition, is that which is  hidden from public view and/or knowledge. And who, in days gone by,  would have dared to describe Christianity as an occult belief system?  And yet, that’s what it has always been because the truth all along was  hiding behind the surface words of its teachings, just the same as all  religions from which they were extracted.

The Aquarian age is the  age of wisdom and truth and the highest levels of life, for a long  time, have been waiting to pour ever more of the Great Father/Mother’s  vast store of spiritual knowledge into the hearts and souls of those  whose earthly minds are tuned into their frequencies. Every earthly  mind, at least potentially, is a human receiver/transmitter station for  bringing their ideas down to the earthly plane and making them available  there.

The earliest Christians were the Gnostics of the  religions that existed at that time. They were well aware that the  God-man Jesus is a symbolism for every human being’s higher God or  Christ nature. The Romans literalists contemptuously called these people  ‘Pagans’ and brutally suppressed them. Many of the Gnostic teachings  were changed to the literalists’ requirements. And that’s how the belief  came about that a God-man by the name of Jesus really once appeared in  earthly life. The Aquarian age is the age of truth. Ever more of the  Gnostic teachings are re-appearing because by now many are capable of  understanding that such a God-man never existed.

The Angels and  Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of the Great Father/Mother of  all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit  and Its Light, are the executors of the Divine evolutionary plan for the  whole of Creation and responsible for its development. Naturally, this  includes every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world. At any  given time, the Angels and Masters are aware of how much of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth humankind can be expected to cope with and in what  form it should be presented. Through making honesty and truth disappear  from our world for a while, the literalist version of the Christian  teachings has been an essential part of teaching our world the value of  these qualities. Thousands of years are no more than the batting of an  eyelid in God’s time!

What does Christianity promise will be a  person’s reward for believing that Jesus really exists and one day will  come forward to act as that person’s saviour and redeemer? They go to  Heaven and live there with him. Fortunately, ever more of us are  becoming aware that Heaven and hell never were places anyone went to.  The words are metaphors for states of consciousness, which every human  being is capable of creating for themselves, those around them and our  whole world.

As touched upon earlier, occult refers to things  that are hidden from common view or knowledge. And because the truth for  a long time has been hiding behind the surface words of the Christian  teachings, and for some that’s what they are still doing, Christianity  qualifies for being counted as one of our world’s occult belief systems.  This also applies to  the older religions on which the Christian  teachings are based.

For wise higher reasons the Angels and  Masters designed each one of them to take the whole of humankind  somewhat closer to the discovery of God’s true nature and its own. In  the fullness of time, we would all discover that every human being is a  spark of the great Divine fire and a young God in the making, who is  serving the first part of its education through many earthly lifetimes.  By the time its end has been reached, each one of us has evolved into a  Christed one, in our own right.

During the final stage of that  road, our lower earthly personality needs to freely and willingly,  totally and unconditionally surrender its drives and urges, fears and  anxieties to the hopes, dreams and aspirations of our higher God or  Christ nature. For every one of us that’s the final hurdle that equips  us with a sufficiently strong dose of the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist of  rebellion and revolution against the lying and cheating, corruption and  dishonesty we witness around us. Bringing forth, each from deep within  their own being, our own Christ nature’s love of honesty and truth is  the only way of releasing ourselves into the Aquarian age’s freedom. It  consists of believing what our inner guidance tells us is true and not  because it was written somewhere, by whoever it may have been.

I  wonder how your inner guidance will react when I tell you that even  though Jesus could never save and redeem anyone for the simple reason  that he never existed, the Christ can. That’s what is happening in our  world now and the present events are assisting the Christ nature of ever  more of us to wake up. The tale of the child in the manger is an  allegory of this process. And through bringing forth the Christ  characteristics and practising them in our world, this part of  everybody’s being constantly increases in strength. This is how each and  every one of us, in the fullness of time, evolves into a Christed one,  in their own right.

A red herring is something that misleads or  distracts from a relevant or important question. It may be either a  logical fallacy or a literary device that leads readers or audiences  towards false conclusions. To my mind, Jesus has been the most  significant red herring that ever existed in our world. And the deeper  we move into the age of truth, the more of us realise the true nature of  the God-man as a red herring to keep humankind away from discovering  too early its own God or Christ nature. But now it’s time to bring  forth, each from within their own being, their very own Christ  characteristics with its love for the honesty and truth of the spirit  realm as well as kindness and tolerance towards all manifestations of  life.

Those are the only qualities that have the power of saving  and redeeming us, the whole of humankind and our world. This is because  all of us, without exception, are sparks of the Christ light and  therefore co-creators with God and the Angels. Everybody is personally  responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions.  Unbeknown to us for a long time, through them we are constantly in the  process of bringing something into being. Please do yourself the favour  of not hanging around and waiting for someone to wave some kind of magic  wand to save and redeem you and your world. It will never happen  because the time for doing so is NOW – by none other than the likes of  you and me!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Power Outside The Matrix’
 
From ‘Wisdom From The Tree Of Life’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Jesus Mysteries
*
​ _*The Most Famous Man Who Never Lived

Part One

*_*




*
​ •    Towards the end of the year 2010 my  attention was drawn to ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a  Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy and 

•    ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess – The Secret Teachings of the Original  Christians’, its follow-up. Gnostics were the original Christians who,  with the passing of time, were brutally suppressed by the literalists.  The deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the more of  the Gnostic knowledge will be returning to us. 

•    And then, to my greatest delight, towards the end of the pandemic  year 2020, I discovered another book by Freke and Gandy with the title  ‘The Laughing Jesus – Religious Lies And Gnostic Wisdom.’ Resting safely  in the knowledge that, with the help and will of God and the Angels,  all things are possible and any condition can be healed, I hope and pray  that our world’s present state will soon be reaching its natural – and  yes, happy ending.

‘The Laughing Jesus’ first appeared in 2005 and that’s all I can tell  you about it at present. I am very much looking forward to reading it.  It follows on from where Freke and Gandy’s first two books finished.  Both of them confirmed just about every one of the insights that for a  long time had been coming to me intuitively about spiritual background  of the Bible and the Jesus legend. Unlike me, the authors were devoted  Christians when they started looking for the truth behind the surface  words of the Christian teachings. 

‘The Jesus Mysteries’ was first published in 1999. ‘Jesus and the Lost   Goddess’ followed in 2001 – in the middle of Pluto’s transit through   Sagittarius. As pointed out in the chapter ‘Pluto in Capricorn’, the   Plutonian energies engage us and our world in the process of breaking   down and then rebuilding the structures on which we all depend in more   truthful and satisfying ways. The purging and cleansing effect of   Pluto’s energies bring to the surface of our individual and collective   consciousness that which once was hidden from public view and knowledge.   Sagittarius is concerned with vast themes like the higher and highest   education, religions and philosophies of our world, including the  people  who practise them, and the dissemination of their ideas through   broadcasting and publishing. 

It is not surprising that a flurry of other publications of a similar   nature to those of Freke and Gandy appeared during the time of Pluto’s   transit through Sagittarius. I read several of them and with each one my   inner guidance told me that they were a load of nonsense. However,  when  it came to Freke and Gandy’s books, it nodded – so to speak – and  told  me that all of it made a great deal of sense. Each new chapter  confirmed  that they were indeed telling the truth.

The Freke and Gandy books are an education that, in my view, should not  be missed by anyone. By sharing their considerable gifts with us, the  authors have presented us and our world with two serious scholarly and  meticulously researched works of the highest calibre. My inner guidance  tells me loud and clear that they are telling the truth. To me, they are  eminently suited to do so the way it revealed itself to them hidden  behind many of the surface words of the Bible, especially the life story  of the Master Jesus. 

It was a great joy for me to discover their work about six years after  the creation of Rays of Wisdom and several decades since I first became  aware of and felt drawn to looking for and writing down the truth behind  the words of the sacred texts of the various religions of our world and  Christianity in particular. 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Jesus Mysteries - Part Two

The Most Famous Man Who Never Lived

*__*The Great Cover-Up
*_






​ The following is an extract from Timothy  Freke and Peter Gandy’s book ‘The Jesus Mysteries: ‘Our new account of  the origins of Christianity only seemed improbable because it  contradicted the received view. As we pushed further with our research,  the traditional picture began to completely unravel all around us. We  found ourselves embroiled in a world of schism and power struggles, of  forged documents and false identities, of letters that had been edited  and added to, and of the wholesale destruction of historical evidence. 

‘We focused forensically on the few facts we could be confident of, as  if we were detectives on the verge of cracking a sensational  ‘whodunnit’, or perhaps more accurately as if we were uncovering an  ancient and unacknowledged miscarriage of justice. For, time and again,  when we critically examined what genuine evidence remained, we found  that the history of Christianity bequeathed to us by the Roman Church  was a gross distortion of the truth. Actually the evidence completely  endorsed the Jesus Mysteries Thesis! It was becoming increasingly  obvious that we had been deliberately deceived, that the Gnostics were  indeed the original Christians, and that their anarchic mysticism had  been hijacked by an authoritarian institution which had created from it a  dogmatic religion – and then brutally enforced the greatest cover-up in  history.

‘One of the major players in this cover-up operation was a character  called Eusebius who, at the beginning of the fourth century, compiled  from legends, fabrications and his own imagination the only early  history of Christianity that still exists today. All subsequent  histories have been forced to base themselves on Eusebius’ dubious  claims, because there has been little other information to draw on. All  those with a different perspective on Christianity were branded as  heretics and eradicated. In this way falsehoods compiled in the fourth  century have come down to us as established facts.

‘Eusebius was employed by the Roman Emperor Constantine, who made  Christianity the state religion of the Empire and gave Literalist  Christianity the power it needed to begin the final eradication of  Paganism and Gnosticism. Constantine wanted ‘one God, one religion’ to  consolidate his claim of ‘one Empire, one Emperor’. He oversaw the  creation of the Nicene creed – the article of faith repeated in churches  to this day – and Christians who refused to assent to this creed were  banished from the Empire or otherwise silenced.

‘This ‘Christian’ Emperor then returned home from Nicaea and had his  wife suffocated and his son murdered. He deliberately remained  unbaptised until his deathbed so that he could continue his atrocities  and still receive forgiveness of sins and a guaranteed place in heaven  by being baptised at the last moment. Although he had his ‘spin doctor’  Eusebius compose a suitably obsequious biography for him, he was  actually a monster – just like many Roman Emperors before him. Is it  really at all surprising that a ‘history’ of the origins of Christianity  created by an employee in the service of a Roman tyrant should turn out  to be a pack of lies?

‘Elaine Pagels, one of the foremost academic authorities on early  Christianity, writes: ‘It is the winners who write history – their way.  No wonder, then, that the traditional accounts of the origins of  Christianity first defined the terms (naming themselves ‘orthodox’ and  their opponents ‘heretics’); then they proceeded to demonstrate – at  least to their own satisfaction – that their triumph was historically  inevitable, or, in religious terms, ‘guided by the Holy Spirit’. But the  discoveries [of the Gnostic gospels] at Nag Hammadi reopen fundamental  questions."

‘History is indeed written by the victors. The creation of an  appropriate history has always been part of the arsenal of political  manipulation. The Roman Church created a history of the triumph of  Literalist Christianity in much the same partisan way that, two  millennia later, Hollywood created tales of ‘cowboys and Indians’ to  relate ‘how the West was won’ not ‘how the West was lost’. History is  not simply related, it is created. Ideally, the motivation is to explain  historical evidence and come to an accurate understanding of how the  present has been created by the past. All too often, however, it is  simply to glorify and justify the status quo. Such histories conceal as  much as they reveal.

‘Daring to question a received history is not easy. It is difficult to  believe that something which you have been told is true from childhood  could actually be a product of falsification and fantasy. It must have  been hard for those Russians brought up on tales of kindly ‘Uncle Joe’  Stalin to accept that he was actually responsible for the deaths of  millions. It must have strained credibility when those opposing his  regime claimed that he had in fact murdered litany of the heroes of the  Russian revolution. It must have seemed ridiculous when they asserted  that he had even had the images of his rivals removed from photographs  and Completely fabricated historical events. Yet all these things are  true.

‘It is easy to believe that something must be true because everyone else  believes it. But the truth often only comes to light by daring to  question the unquestionable, by doubting nations which are so commonly  believed that they are taken for granted. The Jesus Mysteries Thesis is  the product of such an openness of mind. When it first occurred to us,  it seemed absurd and impossible. Now it seems obvious and ordinary. The  Vatican was constructed on the site of an ancient Pagan sanctuary  because the new is always built upon the old. In the same way  Christianity itself has as its foundations the Pagan spirituality that  preceded it. What is more plausible than to posit the gradual evolution  of spiritual ideas, with Christianity emerging from the ancient Pagan  Mysteries in a seamless historical continuum? It is only because the  conventional history has been so widely believed for so long that this  idea could be seen as heretical and shocking. 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 10th December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_
​
1)    ‘Boom: Florida forcing labs to report number of PCR test cycles-game changer.’ If the governor of Florida handles this breakthrough correctly, it could be the beginning of the end for one widespread piece of COVID test fakery.’ by Jon Rappoport as inspired as ever. 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/08/florida-forces-labs-to-report-number-of-pcr-test-cycles/

2)    ‘Trump glorifies new COVID vaccine: what else did you expect?’ by Jon Rappoport – again very inspired.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...s-new-covid-vaccine-what-else-did-you-expect/

3)    ‘Ask The Experts About The Pandemic And The Vaccines.’

https://www.bitchute.com/video/1eAkFlcxvxAq/ 

4)    ‘Covid-19: The Data Exposing the Deception.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/covid-19-data-exposing-deception

5)    ‘Open letter to all the Citizens of the World and all the Governments of the World.’ from the World Doctors Alliance.

https://worlddoctorsalliance.com/ 

6)    ‘Dr. Judy Mikovits and Dr. Sherri Tenpenny: A New COVID Vaccine Could Kill 50 Million People in the U.S.’

https://vaccineimpact.com/2020/dr-j...cine-could-kill-50-million-people-in-the-u-s/ 

7)    ‘What is a Covid-19 Marshal?’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/what-covid-19-marshal

 8 )    ‘Fear Not!’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/blogs/fear-not

9)    ‘A letter from lockdown — Thoughts on Covid–19.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/blogs/letter-lockdown-—-thoughts-covid–19

10)    ‘The suppression of science in a deadly pandemic.’

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-kingdom/the-suppression-of-science-in-a-deadly-pandemic/

11)    ‘The Covid “Pandemic”: Destroying People’s Lives. Engineered Economic Depression. Global “Coup d’Etat”?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-second-wave-destroying-peoples-lives-global-coup-detat/5728207

12)    And now, how about looking at the pandemic’s funny side?
‘DAN HODGES: How Vladimir Putin's anti-vaxxers are trying to use Covid to kill us as surely as his agents did in Salisbury.’

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...ns-anti-vaxxers-trying-use-Covid-kill-us.html

13)    But this one is NOT funny at all: ‘KLAUS SCHWAB AND HIS GREAT FASCIST RESET.’

https://winteroak.org.uk/2020/10/05/klaus-schwab-and-his-great-fascist-reset/

14)    ‘How has a Covid vaccine been developed so quickly?’

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/covid-vaccine-developed-quickly-115827212.html

15)    ‘Trump to sign Covid order preventing international access until Americans get vaccine.’

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/trump-sign-covid-order-preventing-200009895.html

16)    ‘How safe is the new Covid vaccine? What we know so far.’

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/covid-pfizer-vaccine-know-jab-130244392.html

17)    ‘A Dissident's Guide to the Constitution: Episode 4 — Democracy: The Books.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/dissidents-guide-constitution-episode-4-—-democracy-books

18 )    ‘India: Largest Strike in World History : Over 200 Million Workers and Farmers Protest against Poverty and Unemployment Triggered by Covid Lockdown.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/india...on-workers-and-farmers-paralyze-india/5731395

14) ‘COVID Vaccines: Protection or Biohazard?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-vaccines-protection-biohazard/5731711

15) ‘ACTUAL DEATH FIGURES TOTALLY NORMAL – WHERE ARE THE COVID DEATHS?’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/community/...es-totally-normal-where-are-the-covid-deaths/

19)    ‘Dr. James Lyon-Weiler at PA Medical Freedom Press Conference 10/20/20.’

https://www.youtube.com/embed/OoeCB0MudgA?feature=oembed&#8221

20)    ‘When good science is suppressed by the medical-political complex, people die.’

https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4425

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Jesus Mysteries - Part Three

The Most Famous Man Who Never Lived

Recovering Mystical Christianity
*_
_*




*_
​‘As  the final pieces of the puzzle were falling into place, we came across a  small picture tucked away in the appendices of an old academic book. It  was a drawing of a third-century CE amulet. We have used it as the  cover of this book. It shows a crucified figure which most people would  immediately recognise as Jesus. Yet the Greek words name the figure  ‘Orpheus Bacchus’, one of the pseudonyms of Osiris-Dionysus. To the  author of the book in which we found the picture, this amulet was an  anomaly. Who could it have possibly belonged to? Was it a crucified  Pagan deity or some sort of Gnostic synthesis of Paganism and  Christianity? Either way it was deeply puzzling. For us, however, this  amulet was perfectly understandable. It was an unexpected confirmation  of the Jesus Mysteries Thesis. The image could be that of either Jesus  or Osiris-Dionysus. To the initiated, these were both names for  essentially the same figure.

‘The ‘chance’ discovery of this  amulet made us feel as though the Universe itself was encouraging us to  make our findings public. In different ways the Jesus Mysteries Thesis  has been proposed by mystics and scholars for centuries, but has always  ended up being ignored. It now felt like an idea whose moment had come.  We did, however, have misgivings about writing this book. We knew that  it would inevitably upset certain Christians, something which we had no  desire to do. Certainly it has been hard to be constantly surrounded by  lies and injustices without experiencing a certain amount of outrage at  the negative misrepresentation of the Gnostics, and to ‘have become  aware of the great riches of Pagan culture without feeling grief that  they were so wantonly destroyed. Yet we do not have some sort of  anti-Christian agenda. Far from it.

‘Those who have read our  other works will know that our interest is not in further division, but  in acknowledging the unity that lies at the heart of all spiritual  traditions – and this present book is no exception. Early Literalist  Christians mistakenly believed that the Jesus story was different from  other stories of Osiris-Dionysus because Jesus alone had been a  historical rather than a mythical figure. This has left Christians  feeling that their faith is in opposition to all others – which it is  not. We hope that by understanding its true origins in the ongoing  evolution of a universal human spirituality, Christianity may be able to  free itself from this self-imposed isolation.

‘While the Jesus  Mysteries Thesis clearly rewrites history, we do not see it as  undermining the Christian faith, but as suggesting that Christianity is  in fact richer than we previously imagined. The Jesus story is a  perennial myth with the power to impart the saving Gnosis which can  transform each one of us into a Christ, not merely a history of events  that happened to someone else 2,000 years ago. Belief in the Jesus story  was originally the first step in Christian spirituality – the Outer  Mysteries. Its significance was to be explained by an enlightened  teacher when the seeker was spiritually ripe. These Inner Mysteries  imparted a mystical knowledge of God beyond mere belief in dogmas.

‘Although  many inspired Christian mystics throughout history have intuitively  seen through to this deeper symbolic level of understanding, as a  culture we have inherited only the Outer Mysteries of Christianity. We  have kept the form, but lost the meaning. Our hope is that this book can  play some small part in reclaiming the true mystical Christian  inheritance.’

Chapters two and three are extracts from
‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’
by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy

Recommended Reading:
​

[*=center]‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’

[*=center]‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
[*=center]‘The Aquarian Revelations’

 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*From 'Astrology On The Healing Journey'
*
_*The Healing Journey Up The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*




*_
​The  higher purpose of the earthly existence of every human being is to  learn and grow in wisdom and understanding, each through their own  experiences. We are here to eventually evolve into seekers of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth. Each new lifetime on the Earth is a journey of  healing that is meant to take us a bit closer to the re-discovery of  God’s true nature and our own, and that in truth we are sparks of the  Divine and children of God.

From the earliest beginnings of my  studies, astrology has been the finest tool imaginable for finding a  better understanding of the purpose and meaning of my own existence and  that of our world, myself and everything that is accompanying me on my  pathway through life. To me, earthly life is a school and the jottings  are my way of sharing the learning I am gathering along the way, in the  hope that some of it may also be helpful to you.

‘A journey of a  thousand miles begins with one step,’ a Chinese proverb tells us. And  the first vital step on any healing journey, whether we like it or not,  is actually becoming ill. Only when something is amiss with us can we  ask for it to be put right again. This is how each one of us through  their own experiences gets to know the truth of the following:

_To everything, there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time._

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11
The Old Testament

There have been long periods on the Earth
When we did not know God’s true nature and our own.
In spite of our individual and collective ignorance and
Even though we were hurting and wounding others
And they were doing the same to us,
We and our world inexorably moved
Forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

This lesson lasted around six thousand years,
Because it had to be learnt thoroughly by all of us.
From the suffering of that traumatic period
Grew much wisdom and understanding,
 Quite naturally,
So that many by now are ready to find their way
Home into the conscious awareness of
The purpose and meaning of every phase of their existence.

Rejoice! The Age of Aquarius is with us
And ever more of us are already moving into
This age of friendship and kinship with all life,
By practising it in their daily encounters.
For these wise ones, God’s Kingdom on the Earth
Has become a reality, it is here!
A time for tolerance and forgiveness,
Kindness, friendliness and towards our planet
And everything that shares it with us.
As a result, the wounds of all lifetimes
Our whole world’s, our own and everybody else’s
Are healing.
Hallelujah!

That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me
And all my writings are about this theme.

​Ecclesiastes  is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament with its roots in  Judaism. From there they reach into the much older spiritual traditions  of the Middle East and Africa, especially Ancient Egypt.
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey'

Imagine
*_
​ _*




*_
​ _Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon & Yoko Ono

​The way I understand this life is that every human soul is a receiver/transmitter station designed to bring the illumination and inspiration from the Highest levels of life into the Earth’s environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication through which the ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God, are constantly flowing into us and our world. Potentially, we are all its channels. Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it provided our world with a truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and Earth in the Aquarian Age. 

Born on the 9th October 1940, John Lennon was a Sun Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share John’s vision that in the New Age all religions will go from our world because there no longer will be any need for them. Considering how much misery and suffering they have brought into our world and still are doing to this day, there is every reason to rejoice.

So, here we are at the beginning of this age and already we are finding a new perception of the spiritual concepts of Heaven and Hell as states of consciousness.  Isn’t it good to know that in truth they never were places anyone actually goes to, and that they are states of consciousness which the human soul creates for itself and those around it? The higher and highest levels of life are what used to be known as Heaven. These echelons belong to beings of light – called Angels by some, including myself. Life on the Earth plane all too frequently and easily can be turned into a living hell by anyone. 

The hierarchy of the Angels is above everything that dwells on our present level of life. They are responsible for it and bring it into manifestation, without them there would be no life on the Earth plane or anywhere else in the whole of Creation. The sky above us belongs to our world and its perceptions. Complete with the planets moving in their orbits and distant stars twinkling down to our plane, the Earth is an outer manifestation of the higher and highest realities with their much finer vibrations than those of our present level of existence. When our earthly self’s inner eyes eventually open to the awareness of the presence of the Angels, through our contacts with them our own vibrations gradually adjust themselves to the higher ones, until they eventually become one with them. 

When each one of us understands the true nature of God and their own, we shall all know that we are responsible for every thought, word and action. No-one will then want to make war any more and peace will reign on the Earth. Aware that we are siblings in the great family of humankind and also of all life, we shall live harmoniously together and each make their contribution towards serving the highest good of the whole race and our world. That indeed is the vision of the Aquarian Age. It is no longer some airy-fairy castle in the air, but slowly becoming a reality, in which each soul must play its part. 

The more my writings are progressing, the clearer I can see how, with the help of astrology, it is possible to gain fresh insights into the spiritual concepts that are constantly entering the field of my vision. Many of them have been covered in my writings by now, but if I am allowed to stay around for a while, more is sure to follow. My life’s work is living proof that the answers to all our questions can really be found within. For me the Divine science certainly plays a major part in the process of ushering in the New Age and any new understanding that comes my way I have always been happy to share with you.

To my mind, there is no better instrument than astrology for getting to know our true self and loving it, as well as that of our companions each on their own predestined pathway through life. However, for my taste too much gobble-de-gook surrounds this subject and from the beginning of my writings I have aimed to demystify it. Besides, rather than feeding people by catching one fish for them, I prefer to show them where they can find and catch the tastiest morsels for themselves. 

I believe that astrology’s beauty can only reveal itself when one strips it of all confusing non-essentials elements. By simplifying it in this way it does not take long until it reveals its extraordinary beauty and usefulness to the layperson. Instead of being a subject that is best avoided, because for ordinary mortals without specialist knowledge it is far too complicated, mysterious and – to some – downright scary, with the right kind of help it soon turns into something to be relished as the precious gift from the Highest, which it truly is, to humankind. It’s for this reason that my instructions for being your own astrologer came into being. If that sounds interesting to you, please follow the first link below.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Be your own Astrologer’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Imagine’

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part A
*_
_*Saturn As Father Christmas
*_
_*




*_
​Spiritually,  knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. Our world spent so much  time in the darkness of being deprived of spiritual wisdom and truth  directly from the source of our being that with the passing of time we  became ever more the prisoner of false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. But now we have reached the Age of Aquarius, the light of  the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth is once more flowing with increasing  force from the highest levels of life onto the Earth plane into the  consciousness of us and our world. Through this the doors of the jail of  humankind’s inner darkness are beginning to swing open and that is  especially true at Christmas.

Each one of us is potentially a  receiver/transmitter station through which the spiritual knowledge and  understanding of the Divine are waiting to be poured into us and our  world. The influence of this can be felt particularly strongly when the  Sun moves through Sagittarius, the fire sign in which humankind’s  superconscious faculties are developed and eventually are going to find  their finest expressions. In the fullness of time the Sagittarian  energies will eventually provide all human souls with a direct line to  their Creator. They are a bridge from our earthly human minds into the  mind of the Highest. Making contact with the source of our being is  easier at the time of year when these energies are at work than at any  other moment, because they are then clearer and suffer less from  interference. Establishing the connection is by no means intended for a  privileged few only. Everybody is invited to take part and if they so  wish, nobody is excluded or left out.

 A few days before  Christmas the Sun moves from fiery Sagittarius, ruled by jolly and  jovial Jupiter, into earthy Capricorn with its planetary ruler, the  stern and undeviating Saturn, who with Uranus is also the co-ruler of  Aquarius. Now, if I told you that in truth Saturn is the Father  Christmas of the Zodiac, would you believe me? In spite of the  impressions that are created by Jupiter, the ruler of Sagittarius and  Saturn, the ruler of Capricorn, the role of Father Christmas does not  belong to Jupiter. Its benevolent energies of jollity, bonhomie and  goodwill to all merely provide the background to the build-up that leads  us into the festive season. As soon as the Sun moves into Capricorn a  profound and marked change of energies can be felt.

During the  Sun’s transit through Sagittarius, we and our world are presented with  fresh opportunities for finding a better understanding of some of the  things, especially spiritual ones, that could have been puzzling us in  the past. But when the Sun moves away from the warm, fiery and  enthusiastic Sagittarian energies into the cold and distant, stern and  dour earthy Capricorn ones on the day of the Winter Solstice, things  come down to the Earth, sober up and life once again returns to normal.

When  the energies change, see whether you can sense how under the influence  of Capricorn’s life feels as if everything were coming down to Earth  with a bit of a bump. Everyday duties take over and a rude awakening  awaits many because of their excessive spending under Jupiter’s generous  and expansive influence. If you are sensitive to this  kind of thing,  you may notice a feeling of being deflated and possibly slightly  depressed as if something good had been taken away, which as a matter of  fact, it has.

It is not without reason that Christmas falls into  the time of the Sun’s transit through Capricorn, whose planetary ruler  is Saturn, the undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac whose main job is  to initiate God’s children of the Earth into the fine art of  self-discipline and self-mastery. The prayers, hopes and aspirations  which under the influence of the spiritual fire of Sagittarius rise into  the conscious awareness of humankind’s individual and collective soul  may have become blown up out of all proportion, under the influence of  Saturn’s energies can be grounded. This is necessary if they are to   find practical expressions and manifest themselves in a manner that  sustains us through the darkest part of the winter and the densest one  of the Earth signs.

In the days of yore, the jollity and  merry-making of Christmas were known as Saturnalia. To this day, deep  spiritual symbolisms are hidden behind many of the old customs, for  example that only children who have been good and who worked hard  receive presents from Santa Claus. To deserve Saturn’s gifts, God’s  children of the Earth have to toil unceasingly, but when they eventually  arrive, they most certainly are worth striving for. They consist of the  wisdom and understanding that can only grow in human hearts and souls  through learning something from every one of our earthly experiences.  The knowledge that is found in this way is our spiritual property and  that is the only thing any one of us will ever be allowed to keep and  take into eternity. And that most certainly is a present worth striving  for.

Saturn stands for the Divine aspect of the stern taskmaster,  tough and demanding, which every child of Earth needs. For the wise  ones amongst us who willingly attend to their lessons, in the end the  loving and caring rewarder part of the Saturnian energies emerge and  start to pour their blessings over us and our lives. Alas, human souls  thus far have reacted with fear to all contacts with Saturn, but the  time has come for shedding all our fears. The only way of doing so is  through learning to trust that the basic goodness of life at any given  time fulfils all our needs and that the great wisdom and love of our  Creator will always provide us with the experiences that are just right  for us.

Our Angels, Masters, guides and helpers in the world of  light are waiting to be called upon to help us dissolve the spiritual  prison that consists of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears which,  individually and collectively, are entirely our own doing. The doors of  this jail are gradually creaking open for us and our world. It is true  that initially contacts with Saturn stir up fear, but this too happened  for good and wise reasons. During past lifetimes, these apprehensions  protected us against experiences for which we were as yet unready. Now  that we are ready and they are waiting to be dissolved, the energies of  Capricorn and its ruler, Saturn, can be tapped into to give us the  required determination and strength.

The day of the Sun’s entry  into Cancer and Capricorn marks the solstices. In Cancer we celebrate  the summer solstice and in its polar opposite, Capricorn, the winter  solstice. Both events are special times when – for a brief moment – the  Sun in the sky above us appears to stand still, although in reality it  never does, as throughout the whole of Creation, all is movement and  constant changes, and nothing ever stands still. At the time of the  solstices especially powerful outpourings of blessing and healing  energies flow from the highest levels of life into us and our world and  everything that shares it with us. In the build-up to the solstices  these energies grow more potent from day to day and they remain as  strong for some time afterwards.

For those who are walking the  healer’s pathway, great cosmic events of this nature create many  wonderful opportunities. One of them is consciously tuning the  receiver/transmitter station of our whole being into the frequencies of  the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole  of Creation, so we can be used as channels of light and make our  contribution towards the healing of our world and dispersing some more  of the darkness that still surrounds us all.
Recommended Reading:
​

[*=center]‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’

 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part B
*_
*The Christmas Story Through The Ages And Now
*
_*




*_
​The  Vedic tradition teaches that there is only one truth, referred to as  Purush, and but one path to it. Truth here refers to the Supreme Spirit,  the Godhead, who throughout the ages has been known by many names, for  example Jesus, Christ, Christos, Messiah, Purusha Prajapati in the Vedas  and Kalimatullah in the Koran. Each of these figures had to meet the  test of the highest and noblest attributes of God, like supreme love,  sacrifice, demonstrable power unselfishly applied, purity and so forth.  Walking in the footsteps of those mentioned above and bringing forth,  the same as they did, our own Christ qualities from deep within our own  being and constantly giving of our highest and best, is the only way  that can take us back into the oneness with the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life – or whatever other name anyone may wish to  call our Creator.

The Christmas story is but one of the many  tools that have been used over the ages for the re-telling of the  age-old myth of the birth of Christ and the light it brings to us and  our world from the highest levels of life. In Cosmic terms the Universal  Christ, who spoke to us through the Jesus legend, is this light. Time  and again, the myths surrounding the Great Light, Sun of all Suns and  light of all lights, giver and sustainer of all lifeforms, have been  told throughout the ages. For example, the Bhagavad-Gita tells about the  birth of the child Krishna – even the name is not far removed from the  word Christ – in the heart of the followers of the Lord Krishna.

In  the Western part of our world, long before the appearance of  Christianity, the ancient religions – called pagan by the early  Christians – honoured the return of the Sun’s light to the Earth, at the  time of the winter solstice. The word pagan has its origin in the late  Latin ‘paganus. In classical Latin it meant ‘rustic villager and also a  non-combatant civilian, non-combatant’. Apparently, the word has also  been used as an adjective since the early 15th century. It stood for ‘of  the country or a village,’ from pagus ‘country people or province,  rural district.’

Pagan in the religious sense is believed by some  to derive from conservative rural adherence to the old Gods after the  Christianisation of Roman towns and cities. But the word as such  predates that period in Church history, and it is more likely derived  from the use of ‘paganus’ in Roman military jargon for ‘a civilian or an  incompetent soldier. From 1908 modern pantheists and nature-worshippers  have been called – or maybe they called themselves – pagans.

Be  that as it may, all the legends that ever surrounded the winter solstice  have tried to convey the message to humankind that the Sun we see in  the sky above us is in truth but a symbolism. It represents the  spiritual Sun, the Great White Light of the spirit of the Universal  Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life. On the inner level of life each one of us carries a speak of this  light. Since the moment of our creation it has been waiting to come  alive when the right moment has come. To facilitate the quickening of  the Divine spark in human souls, individually and collectively, an  especially powerful outpouring of light flows directly from the heart of  the Christ Spirit into all life on our planet, around the time of the  summer and winter solstices.

The Jesus legend and Christianity  have been the Great Mother’s instrument for re-telling the ancient  allegory of the birth of the child and the coming of the light that has  been promised since time immemorial. The evolutionary progress of us and  our world has always been closely guarded, guided and monitored by the  Angels, Masters and guides on the inner level of life, who are in charge  of it. The closer the Aquarian Age drew and with it the rebirth of our  race, the stronger the influence of the changes that are taking place on  the inner level have been felt in the outer world. Because of these  developments, at a certain evolutionary point it became inevitable that  Christmas had to replace the pagan traditions, which were gradually  taken over and integrated into the Christian festivities.

As the  dates of the solstices are based on astronomical and astrological data  and astrology was rejected by the church – officially it still is to  this day – a new festival had to be created to replace that of the pagan  winter solstice. So that the new celebrations did not look too  reminiscent of old ones, the church founders had to find an appropriate  day. They eventually decided that the coming of the Light of our world –  which they believe was a Master soul by the name of Jesus – should be  celebrated on the 25th December.

This not only satisfied the  demands of the outer world, the world of appearances, it was also of  significance on the inner level of life. The twenty-five is under the  influence of the seventh ray, because 2 + 5 = 7. 2 – the Moon, the  planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the  nurturing and caring principle of life. 5 – Mercury, the fleet-footed  and winged messenger who brings the fire of the Gods, the creative ideas  of the Highest down to the Earth, for better communications that enable  a renewed understanding through the Air sign Gemini. In the teaching  and healing sign Virgo, Earth, Mercury conveys healing that comes from  an improved grasp of the true purpose and meaning of our earthly  existence.

Mercury is a symbolism for the receiver/transmitter  station that is our earthly mind with its logical and rational  abilities. The seven is ruled by Neptune, the highest love vibration of  the Universe that knows nothing of the dense vibrations of the Earth  environment, where it is very unhappy. Not to make the taking over of  the old celebrations by Christianity too obvious, the slightly  fluctuating date of the winter solstices were changed to the constant  date of 25th December, several days after the actual event.

The  legend of the Christ child came into being during the Age of Pisces, the  Water sign of Karma and the soul, co-ruled by Jupiter and Neptune.  Jupiter is also the ruler of Sagittarius and the prayers, hopes and  aspirations which under the influence of the spiritual fire of this sign  rise into the conscious awareness of the individual and collective soul  of humankind have to be grounded and find their practical expression in  the darkest part of the winter and the densest ones of the Earth signs,  when on the day of the solstice the Sun moves into Capricorn, where  Earth is experienced at its densest and heaviest.  

As the  centuries marched on, through the joint efforts of the more highly  evolved souls who from time to time honoured us by spending another  lifetime on the Earth, a golden bridge of light was slowly created. This  kind of crossing is necessary for bringing illumination from the  highest levels of life to the soul of our world and also to every  individual soul within . At all times and especially around Christmas,  unseen by earthly eyes, Angels walk over this bridge into all human  hearts and souls. Their influence is especially strong whenever someone  has a special need and calls for them. Their task is to bring blessings  and healing, love, light and comfort to all. This is how, during the two  thousand years that have passed since the appearance of the story of  the birth of the child in the manger, the bridge has grown increasingly  strong and the Christ blessings are reaching us ever more powerfully.

So,  let us lift our hearts and souls up to the Sun, knowing that the  blessing and healing power of the Great Light is radiating through it  into us and our world. Even if the Sun cannot be seen in the sky above  us on Christmas Day, it is always there for us, giving of its love and  warmth. How wonderful to know that our beloved companion, the Sun, is a  physical manifestation of the glory and the power of the Eternal Sun,  the Great Light not only of our Universe but also of uncountable numbers  of others that to this day are still way beyond the capabilities of our  present understanding of the Cosmos.

The  same especially powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing  into our whole world on other occasions, for example around the time of  the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter  Solstices, and the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. No matter whether we  live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach  and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of  the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference.
Recommended Viewing:
Part 1
•    Three videos about the origins of the religions of our world:

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

Part 2
The ancient Egyptian myth of Isis and Osiris reinterpreted and retold in the Jesus legend.

•    ‘The Christian Adoption of Egyptian Iconography, Symbolism And Myth’

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part C
*_
_*Christmas Message For The Aquarian Age
*_






​There  is much talk about the Age of Aquarius and the spiritual freedom it is  going to bring to us and our world. However, as co-ruler of Aquarius  Saturn, the planet of Karma, guards the gateway to the Aquarian Age.  Saturn is a symbolism for the Lords of Karma, who at any given time  present us with the Karma we have created for ourselves up to the  present. In any given lifetime, but particularly now, time and time  again Saturn tests us, often to the limits of our endurance, to see how  much progress we are making with mastering our earthly nature and  whether we can be trusted to handle the lack of restrictions the new age  is bringing us, even now.

Our newly won autonomy mostly consists  of no longer having to blindly believe anything, because basically  every human soul is eventually entitled to find out the true esoteric  meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all the myths and  legends our world has ever known. It is every human spirit and soul’s  birthright and highest potential to be taught by and helped to find the  truth of everything and that not through any kind of outside forces or  institutions and their representatives, but with the help of their own  inner guidance that has its origin in the wisdom and truth of the Great  Mother. She is the living God within and the love that dwells in all  hearts, if at first only in seed form.

And that is the reason why  the human heart alone can verify what is true, as it knows the truth  and resonates to its sound, and never errs when it comes to telling a  truth from a lie. To enable us to recognise the truth when it comes  before us, it is necessary to pay attention to that which constantly  emerges through the world of our feelings from the very depths of our  innermost being into our conscious awareness. Wise ones therefore pay  attention whenever they are reading or hearing anything. If something  makes sense and they get a deep inner feeling that says: ‘Yes, this is  true!’ only then do they accept it and allow it to enter into and take  root in their consciousness. This is how they receive their confirmation  that the old stories all along have been nothing but tales that served  as educational tools.

To their astonishment the wise ones find  out that these stories are true after all – just in a different way than  formerly believed. For example, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life, really loves us and our world so much that S/He gave us the  gift of His/Her Son/Daughter in the form of the love that brought all  of us into being and the light that has always sustained and nurtured  us. From the very beginning of life on the Earth the Great Light has  done this for all lifeforms. At the moment of our creation a spark of  this light and Its love has been planted deep in every heart and soul.  Jesus as the only begotten Son of the Christian teachings is an allegory  of the perfect manifestation of the Universal Christ that is every  human soul’s final goal and destination and there is no discrimination  against anyone’s race, colour or creed.

This means a soul who is  fully and consciously aware of its human and Divine characteristics and  has successfully integrated them, so they work together in peace and  harmony, the way they do in God. The manifestation of this is the  highest potential of all human souls that can manifest itself any time  and anywhere. It has never been tied to time, race, location or any  particular part of the history of our world. The Jesus legend provided  us with an explanation of God’s great love for humankind in the Piscean  Age. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, we and our world are  capable of comprehending the much more glorious esoteric meaning of this  myth and the truth that is hidden behind its surface words.I  cannot see any problems arising from this concept even for the most  devout Christians. When one embraces the fact that the story of the life  of Jesus is a legend and starts to look at the true significance of  this myth, it is easy to see that the teachings of the scriptures in  truth are much richer than they could ever have been before, as in this  way nothing is taken away from them, but only a great deal added. I  recommend the reading of ‘The Jesus Mysteries’.

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part D
*_
_*Christmas In An Over-Materialistic World
*_






​Love  is the law of life. It is God’s true nature and our own, and because of  this out of all characteristics we most urgently need to develop and  express to the highest point of our consciousness is love.  Unfortunately, at its lowest level earthly love frequently manifests  itself as possessiveness and jealousy that causes a great deal of  suffering and pain to all involved. Yet, even such experiences are  valuable because they teach us how not to love, and that is the  beginning of learning how to love wisely. This shows itself as a  willingness to make compromises and handling our relationships with tact  and discretion, discrimination and tolerance, not only in our closest  circles of family and friends, but also towards other people and  eventually our whole race. This reveals to the wise ones in charge of us  that we are unfolding in the right way and successfully moving forwards  on our evolutionary pathway of mastering the drives and urges of our  lower animal nature.

Love has many different ways of showing its  presence. Sometimes it is in the form of love for another human being or  for life itself in all its beauty. Our own Christ qualities develop  when, instead of ostentatiously doing good, we are just a good person,  who loves helping others and insists on doing the right and honest  things, and doesn’t shy away from them when this turns out to be the  more difficult way.  Love can be expressed in thousands of little ways  like through loving and welcoming each new day and whatever weather it  may bring, or the love we feel for the plants, flowers and little  creatures in our garden or when we are out and about in other parts of  nature, and each time we show our appreciation for everything that life  brings us. Love can also reveal itself in being interested in all the  minor things of daily life, as well as the sincere and true love that  manifests itself as simple human goodwill, friendliness and kindness to  everyone.

All of these things bring us into harmony with the law  of life and help us to slowly but surely enter ever more deeply into the  radiation of the Great White Light, the spiritual Sun above and beyond  the Sun in the sky above us, the Universal Christ. Whenever we love, our  soul is quickened by Its radiation and our own inner  Christ-consciousness is stimulated through the power of the blessing  that then flows into our heart directly from the Christ. As our whole  being gradually fills with ever more light and we become at one with the  Christ, we evolve into a Christed one in our own right. And that is the  message of the Christmas Story for our time.

Regardless of the  high degree of materialism that on the outer level has by now attached  itself to the Christmas celebrations, it is coming about in quite a  natural way that the spirit of this festival is getting an ever more  powerful hold on God’s children of the Earth. Wise ones are aware that  love has many levels and degrees of expressing itself, which can range  from the lowest and crudest type of animal love to the highest and most  heavenly kind. And that’s why the Christmas spirit shows itself in so  many different ways. All of them are right and none of them are wrong,  so the wise ones refrain from condemning any one of them and saying  Christmas has become far too commercialised in our world. They have no  need to look at it in this manner because they sense and feel that on  the innermost level of life the desire to celebrate the true Christ-mass  is increasing, although on the Earth plane this is manifesting itself  in some strange ways and places.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem’
•    ‘Christmas In Our Time’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem’

 From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part E
*_
​ _*Christmas Prayer
*_
​ 





​ O Universal Christ, You are the true Christ.
We and our world have been waiting for You,
The Star of all stars, Light of all lights
And the spiritual Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us.
You are the only born Son/Daughter
Of the Great White Spirit, Mother/Father Creator of all life,
Whose children every human being is.
Your infinite love and wisdom always have been
And forever will be with us and our world.

For the blessing and healing of all life,
May Your loving and peaceful energies
Flow ever more freely and strongly
Into every human heart and soul, 
And from there into the heart and soul of our world, 
All worlds and every being within them.
May each one of us be sanctified with the gift of 
Understanding the true meaning of Your role in our lives.

Through this may we and our world
Be renewed and grow ever stronger in hope, faith and trust
That Your eternal promise of the coming of
Another golden and peaceful age of Aquarius
Is at last finding fulfilment on the Earth.
May the Great Mother’s wisdom and love rise
Through Your intervention from the deepest
Innermost core of everybody’s being,
To guide and protect us and show us the way home
Into the oneness with You and all life.

We welcome You,
The living and loving Spirit onto the Earth.

Amen​ 
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 18th December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_
​
1)    ‘The real pandemic is an outbreak of PCR testing. And you can do something about this.’ By Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/17/the-real-pandemic-is-an-outbreak-of-pcr-testing/

2) ‘COVID-19 Vaccine Bombshell: FDA Documents Reveal DEATH + 21 Serious Conditions As Possible Adverse Outcomes.’

https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/c...nts-reveal-death-21-serious-conditions-possi1

3)    ‘George Monbiot Exposes Coronavirus Corruption at the Heart of Government.’

https://www.facebook.com/DoubleDownNews/videos/269606654367809

4)    Benjamin Rush, MD – the founder of American medicine wrote: ‘Unless we put Medical Freedom into the Constitution, the time will come when medicine will organize into an undercover dictatorship…to restrict the art of healing to one class of men, and deny equal privilege to others, will be to constitute the Bastille of Medical Science. All such laws are un-American and despotic and have no place in a Republic. . . The Constitution of this Republic should make special privilege for Medical Freedom as well as Religious Freedom.’ 

Rush was born January 4, 1746 [O.S. December 24, 1745] – April 19, 1813. He was a signer of the United States Declaration of Independence and a civic leader in Philadelphia, where he was a physician, politician, social reformer, humanitarian and educator and the founder of Dickinson College. He attended the Continental Congress. His later self-description there was: ‘He aimed right.’ Rush served as Surgeon General of the Continental Army and became a professor of chemistry, medical theory, and clinical practice at the University of Pennsylvania.

5)    COVID vaccine. History matters’ by Jon Rappoport, once more in top inspired form writes: Now that governments are going to roll out “a vaccine to save the world,” people should become aware of a history they don’t know exists. The article below was a small section of my book, AIDS INC., which I wrote in 1987-8. At the time, I decided to take a look at vaccines and see what I could find out about them. My research led me into all sorts of surprising areas. And since the period of 1987-8, much more has come to light about vaccine safety and efficacy. Here is what I discovered.’ 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/10/covid-vaccine-history-matters/

6)    ‘Shocking report on COVID vaccine adverse effects: the roll-out continues anyway. Millions of people can experience life-threatening effects from the vaccine.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...dverse-effects-the-roll-out-continues-anyway/

7)    ‘The COVID vaccine and the commercial conquest of the planet: The Plan.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...e-commercial-conquest-of-the-planet-the-plan/

8 ) ‘When the elderly and frail die after receiving the COVID vaccine. 
What if it’s your mother or father?’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...-frail-die-after-receiving-the-covid-vaccine/

9) ‘Is Attorney General Barr a coward? Has he sold out?’ Interesting observations of what goes on behind the scenes and that not only in the USA. By Jon Rappoport, journalist and investigator extraordinaire of things that those involved are trying to hide from the eyes of the public. Another reading must if you are interested in what goes on behind the scenes of our world.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/11/is-attorney-general-barr-a-coward/

10) ‘Coca Cola tests positive for Covid.’

https://www.citizenfreepress.com/breaking/coca-cola-tests-positive-for-covid/

11)‘‘Mini atomic bombs’: Sneezes travel much farther than we thought and droplets remain suspended for longer.’

https://www.rt.com/news/509213-sneezes-mini-atomic-bombs/

12)    ‘Not Led By Science.’

https://www.ukcolumn.org/blogs/not-led-by-science

13)    ‘35,000 Soldiers Died from the Experimental Anthrax Vaccine – More Than Those Who Died in Combat in Afghanistan and Iraq Combined.’

http://tapnewswire.com/2020/12/3500...d-in-combat-in-afghanistan-and-iraq-combined/

14)    ‘2009 H1N1 Vaccine Caused Brain Damage in Children. Dr. Anthony Fauci on “Vaccine Safety” Issues. Don't Let It Happen Again!’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/video...ccine-caused-brain-damage-in-children/5711540

15)    ‘What’s Not Being Said About the Pfizer Coronavirus Vaccine. “Human Guinea Pigs”?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/what-not-said-pfizer-coronavirus-vaccine/5729461

16)    ‘The COVID-19 RT-PCR Test: How to Mislead All Humanity. Using a “Test” To Lock Down Society.’ It is time for everyone to come out of this negative trance, this collective hysteria, because famine, poverty, massive unemployment will kill, mow down many more people than SARS-CoV-2!

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid...ity-using-a-test-to-lock-down-society/5728483

17)    ‘Medical Doctor Warns that “Bacterial Pneumonias Are on the Rise” from Mask Wearing.’ 

https://www.globalresearch.ca/medical-doctor-warns-bacterial-pneumonias-rise-mask-wearing/5725848

18 )    ‘Trump glorifies new COVID vaccine: what else did you expect?’

http://tapnewswire.com/2020/12/trum...ccine-what-else-did-you-expect/#comment-80026

19) ‘Former Chief Science Officer for Pfizer Says “Second Wave” Faked on False-Positive COVID Tests, “Pandemic Is Over”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/chief...se-positive-covid-tests-pandemic-over/5724753

20) ‘Politician From Curaçao Blows Whistle: ‘We Are Being Blackmailed’ To Impose Draconian Laws That Severely Restrict The Basic Human Rights.’

https://humansarefree.com/2020/12/p...d-impose-restrictions-basic-human-rights.html

21) ‘What Happens if Something Goes Wrong after You Receive a COVID Vaccine?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/what-happens-something-goes-wrong-after-receive-covid-vaccine/5731896

22) ‘U.S. Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness (PREP) Act Secretly Amended to Allow Pharmacists to Vaccinate Children Ages 3-18.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/prep-...urce=article_page&utm_medium=related_articles

23)    ‘What Happens if Something Goes Wrong after You Receive a COVID Vaccine?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/what-...urce=article_page&utm_medium=related_articles

24)    ‘‘Defacto Human Experiment:’ Mary + Polly Discuss Rollout of Pfizer Vaccine in UK, Danger of Vaccinating Elderly + More.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/defac...urce=article_page&utm_medium=related_articles

25)    ‘What in God’s name? Pope Francis plans to ‘fix’ global capitalism – with the help of the Rothschilds, Rockerfellers and Mastercard.’

https://www.rt.com/op-ed/509405-pope-vatican-global-capitalism/

26)    ‘Unexpected side effect? Australia scraps Covid-19 vaccine development after trials lead to false positives for HIV.’

https://www.rt.com/news/509312-australia-coronavirus-vaccine-hiv-test/

27)    ‘Why this reign of terror?’

https://thewallwillfall.org/2020/12/16/why-this-reign-of-terror/

28 )    ‘“Crimes Against Humanity”: The German Corona Investigation. “The PCR Pandemic”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/video-crimes-against-humanity-the-german-corona-investigation/5725795

29)    ‘RT-PCR Test to Detect SARS-CoV-2 Reveals 10 Major Scientific Flaws at the Molecular and Methodological Level: Consequences for False Positive Results.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/exter...l-consequences-false-positive-results/5730889

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Star Of Wonder
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Star of Wonder, Star of Light,
Star with royal beauty bright,
Westward leading, still proceeding,
Guide us to Thy perfect light.

The Reverend John Henry Hopkins

​ Isn’t it astonishing how much of the  Ancient Wisdom of God’s sacred truth many of our traditional Christmas  carols contain? In none of them can this be seen in a purer form than in  the refrain of ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’. 

For some time the Age of Aquarius has been with us. It is the age of  truth when God’s sacred wisdom and truth will be flowing every more  powerfully from the heartmind of the Highest Forces of life directly  into increasing numbers of human hearts and souls and those of our  world. The Piscean Age has been the age of deceptions, lying and  cheating, the bigger the better. During that age humankind for wise  higher reasons, which we shall go into as we move along, was presented  with spiritual knowledge that had to be believed blindly and at face  value, without any explanations whatever for anything. The keepers of  the sacred texts were allowed to tell people: ‘That’s the way it is! You  better believe what we say or we shall kill you!’

Having reached the age of truth, it is everybody’s birthright to find  out why things are they way they are, and why things happened in the  past and are doing so to this day. If the chapters of my writings may at  times seem to be a bit on the long side to you, it is because we are  looking closely into the spiritual background of our earthly existence  and attempt to unravel more and more of its mysteries, and that’s  something that simply cannot be told in a few words like a business  report. 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'Our World In Transition'

We Shall Overcome*_







  We shall overcome.
We shall overcome.
We shall overcome, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart.
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace, some day.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We are not afraid.
We are not afraid.
We are not afraid, TODAY.
Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Pete Seeger 

Recommended Viewing: 
•    ‘We Shall Overcome’
​I believe with all my heart and soul, my  whole being, nay I know that we not only SHALL overcome but that we ARE  in the midst of the process of overcoming, right here and now. Love is  the greatest power in the whole of Creation. Every one of our kind and  loving thoughts, words and actions feed into the good or God stream and  takes us another step closer to the fulfilment of the dream about our  world as a place where all human beings peacefully and harmoniously live  and work together. They are supporting and helping each other. Lying  and cheating, dishonesty and all kinds of slavery, deception and  exploitation of the masses are things of the past. 

It cannot be any other way because that’s what the Divine evolutionary  plan for us and our world has always had in mind. And it’s up to the  likes of you and me to do our share of bringing this ideal world about.  The best contribution any one of us can make is  to keep on sending  kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to the troublemakers and  scaremongers of our world. The Aquarian age is the age of humanitarian  groups who are actively involved in grounding humankind’s highest hopes  and dreams on the earthly plane. The more of us are sending thoughts of  this nature, the stronger and more effective our group’s consciousness  will become. Together we are a powerful force to be reckoned with and  because we are working hand in hand with God and the Angels, we are  invincible. Updated 9th October 2020 

Everything that ever happened in our world was for a wise higher reason.  Our world’s present situation is no exception. The reasons for it we  shall understand better when the whole affair has blown over. My inner  guidance tells me that this will soon be the case. So let’s be of good  heart, dear Friends, and keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts to all who know no better than offending against the main law  of life, love. Doing this is an essential part of practising our God or  Christ nature and learning how to love the Divine way by acting as one  of the saviours and redeemers of ourselves, of humankind, of Mother  Earth and everything that shares her with us.

Never forget that, with the help and will of God and the Angels,  everything is possible and any condition can be healed, especially the  one our world has been enduring for quite some time. Thanks and praise  be to the Highest Forces of life of intuitively showing us how to go  about it. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The toughest Christmas since the Second World War,’ 
says Sadiq Khan, Mayor of the City of London, United Kingdom

Updated 20th December 2020 

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *



​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Today is the winter solstice, the darkness starts to recede and the light starts to grow.  Yes!  It will be a while before it becomes obvious, but it is so good to know it is happening again.

There is a prehistoric place in Ireland, a huge mound surrounded by large stones, all engraved, with a tunnel leading into the center of it lined with standing stones and roofed with stone, and in the center   a chamber. There is a stone in front of the doorway, and above it a narrow window. Today when the sun rose it shone down the passage and illuminated the chamber. We can't know what ceremonies took place, or how men worked out that was the perfect alignment, but the scale of the construction, all done in the days before metal, shows just how important today is to people. With electric lights and central heating we may feel we have conquered the dark, but it is the light of nature that will bring Spring, life and hope still.


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Winter Solstice, Christmas And The New Year - *__*Part F

The Winter Solstice's Twelve Holy Nights
*_
_*




*_
_*Meditation And Candle Burning Plan
*_
​In  the year 2020 the Winter Solstice takes place on the 21st December at  10.03 am Greenwich Meantime. This is the moment when our Sun moves from  fiery and easy-going Sagittarius into stern and serious Capricorn, the  densest of the Earth signs. The time around this event has always been  thought of as a very sacred period, because since time immemorial  humankind recognised that the Sun’s warmth and light are the givers and  maintainers of all life on the earthly plane. That’s why the return of  its increasing strength has always been of the greatest significance.

Nothing  in the whole of Creation has ever happened in our world, or anywhere  else in the whole of Creation, without the will and wishes of God and  the Angels or has ever been beyond their reach. When, inspired by them,  Christianity appeared on the scene, the new religion ‘adopted’ this  event and it’s good to know that this was only meant to be for a certain  developmental period of humankind. In earthly terms, six thousand years  of patriarchy with its unnatural all-male religions seems a long time,  especially when on considers that – apparently – these belief systems  gave the males of our species the ‘God-given’ right of treating the  females around them in any way that pleased them. Ah, but wait! So that  everybody receives a well balanced earthly education, in some of our  lifetimes we take part as men and in others as women. The perfect  justice of God’s Universal law of cause and effect or Karma has always  seen to it that, if in some of our earthly sojourns we appeared as men  and we treated the women around us badly, that’s what happened to us  each time we came round as men.

Anyway, in God’s time of Eternity  six thousand years of patriarchy are nothing but the blinking of an  eyelid. At some stage of it there came a time when the teachings of the  pagan religions were temporarily adjusted for the, in those days new  religion of Christianity. Its teachings had the legendary Jesus as its  figurehead and with this the need arose to make him appear as if he had  really taken part in earthly life. Now that the age of truth is with us,  ever more are finding out that the God-man is a symbolism for every  human being’s higher God or Christ nature and that the tale of his life  describes the initiation that every one of us has to go through in the  earthly school of life.

The evolutionary plan for humankind and  every human being within it decrees that, in the course of many earthly  lifetimes, towards the end of that part of our development, each one of  us has brought forth their own God or Christ nature, from deep within  their own being. That’s how all of us slowly but surely evolve into  healers and lightbringers, saviours and redeemers of ourselves,  humankind and our whole world.

The twelve is of particular significance for the age of truth, because it represents the Divine Trinity:

1 = the Sun, the first masculine impulse of the creative process, God, the Great Father of all life.
2 = the Moon, its feminine counterpart, the Goddess and Great Mother of all life.
3 = their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light
from  which everything in the whole of Creation was created by God and  Goddess peacefully and harmoniously working together and responding to  each other.

1 + 2 = 3 = Jupiter, the planetary ruler of Sagittarius,
the sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties.

12 signs and houses of the zodiac.
12 months of the year.
12 x 2 = 24 hours of our clock
The Jesus tale states that he had 12 disciples
and so forth.

​The  21st December 2020 is the day of winter solstice, when each year the  Sun’s light returns to our world’s Northern hemisphere. And the twelve  nights from and after this event have always been thought of as  exceptionally hallowed. This year’s solstice promises to be an extra  special one because it’s taking place on the 21.12.2020 = 2+1=3, 1+2=3, 3  x 2 = 6 + 2 + 2 = 28. The energies of this day will be excellent for a  new beginning. Besides, this year it falls on a Monday and that is the  day of each week that’s ruled by the Moon. The Moon is planetary ruler  of Cancer, the sign dedicated to the Universe’s caring and nurturing  principle of the Great Mother.

Furthermore, a great conjunction  of the giant planets Jupiter and Saturn will be taking place on the  solstice day in the first degree of Aquarius, the sign of our time and  of truth. Apparently, it’s the best conjunction of these two planets our  world has seen in eight hundred years and on the 21.12.2020 they can be  observed in our sky spectacularly close together. Saturn and Uranus are  the planetary co-rulers of Aquarius. Saturn is the stern and  undeviating teacher is a symbolism for these characteristics of our  Divine parents, who demand that every one of their children of the  Earth, in the fullness of time, practises self-discipline and  self-mastery. Without these qualities we shall never be released into  exploring the greater freedom of the higher and eventually highest  levels of life. Saturn demands that we apply ourselves to any task that  comes before us. When we have done this for long enough, Saturn’s role  changes from that of teacher into the rewarder. And when its rewards  finally arrive, they can be considerable and well worth striving for.

Jupiter  is the vast, jovial and benevolent planetary ruler of Sagittarius, the  sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious  faculties. It is also the sign of the storyteller, the show-person and  the con-person, who does not allow the truth to interfere with telling a  good tale. Saturn in one of its own signs is the hallmark of honesty  and truth. In the great conjunction Saturn’s restrictive energies are  going to benefit those of Jupiter. The energies of planets in their own  sign are more likely to express themselves positively than when they  appear in other signs. That’s why the time for finding out the truth and  nothing but the truth about the background of the pandemic may at last  be right.

The three nights, starting with the one of the winter  solstice, are the holiest time of the whole year. It’s also a wonderful  for receiving the Angelic hierarchy’s gifts and that’s because the  winter solstice is the day when the Sun enters the cardinal Earth sign  Capricorn. It is the densest of the Earth signs in which humankind’s  highest hopes, dreams and ambitions can find fulfilment, provided we  have worked hard enough in previous lifetimes and this one to deserve  them.

During the first twelve days of the Sun’s transit through  Capricorn, which takes thirty days, an extra strong outpouring of the  Christ energies and the Great Mother’s love and wisdom are flowing into  our world and everything that takes part in it. For Her beloved human  children of the Earth it’s a particularly good time for communicating  with the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, and  the countless groups of spirit guides and helpers that serve them, as  well as us. Therefore:

1)    The three is under the rulership of Jupiter,
the vast benevolent and expansive ruler of Sagittarius,
the bringer of goodwill, hope and faith for all humankind.
That’s why the first three nights are particularly beneficial.
So every night light a candle and tune
the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind
into the frequencies of the Highest levels of life.
Ask your spirit guides and helpers to show you intuitively
what you can do to contribute to the greatest healing miracle
that for quite a while has been in the process of
coming about on the earthly plane.

Hold in your mind the image of Mother Earth.
At the same time, reflect on the fact that on
The inner level of life all is one and that there is
no separation between any manifestation of life
in the whole of Creation that ever
was brought about by our true parents,
the Great Father/Mother of all Life.
Promise yourself that you will do
everything that’s within your means
for the blessing and healing of Mother Earth
and everything she holds in her loving embrace.

2) The following four nights take us forward to night seven.
The four is ruled by Uranus, planetary co-ruler with Saturn of the
fixed Air sign Aquarius, in which humankind’s highest
hopes, dreams and aspiration will eventually come
to fruition and become a reality on the earthly plane.

The Divine evolutionary plan for us and our world decrees that
This will come about in the Aquarian age, the age of truth.
Great Mother’s wisdom and love will then flow
ever more strongly, direct from the highest levels of life
Into all receiver/transmitter stations that are ready
To receive and understand Her gifts.
It’s a good time for quiet contemplations,
reflections and meditations on the purpose
and meaning of our existence.

Every evening, as you light your candle, start with sending
kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to ever human being,
in this world and the spirit realm, and in particular
to our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers.
Direct the Christ stream’s light to them,
to help their Divine spark to become strong enough
to start influencing their earthly personality
in spiritual ways.

3) The remaining five nights are about
grounding the energies received
from the Angelic realm.
The time has come for planning
activities for the new beginning ahead.
When you light your candle, review your life
and consider which areas would benefit from changes.
Invest in yourself by doing all you can to make contribute
to the greatest healing miracle of all times
that for some time by now has been taking place
on the earthly plane of life.
Ask God and the Angels to show you
intuitively how to go about it.

​The  last of the twelve days is the 2nd January and in the coming year 2021  it falls on a Saturday, the day ruled by Saturn. This reminds us of the  importance of self-mastery and self-control that are required from every  one of us towards the end of our earthly education. If we want Saturn’s  role to change from teacher to rewarder, not only for ourselves but our  whole world, these qualities are going to be more urgently required  more than ever before in the year that starts tomorrow. To help us  along, the day’s date shows that the Great Mother’s love and wisdom have  been accompanying us every year and also Her many spirit helpers, our  friends. They have always been willing to intuitively show the way to  anyone who asks for their help.

What a long way we have come  since the Great Mother’s wisdom and love decided the human masculine  forces to rule the roost, on their own. It did not take long until the  male desire for dominion over the female and its lust for empire  building through warmongering, trouble and strife established  themselves. This drive kept on growing and, with the passing of time,  brought forth ever more sophisticated means of satisfying the masculine  urges with the help of robbing and plundering people’s resources and  destroying each other.

Well, here we are at last, approx. six  thousand years later. Great Mother’s love and wisdom are once more fully  with us. The time has come for redeeming the karmic debts that were  accumulated in the course of many lifetimes of taking part in the  patriarchy’s religions, sometimes on its giving end and on other  occasions the receiving one. And because the truth is returning to our  world with ever increasing strength, there is a big difference between  the twelve days and nights of previous Winter Solstices and Christmases.

In  spite of the fact that your calendar is trying to convince you that  every new year starts on 1st January, in truth it begins each time the  Sun moves in Aries, the first sign of the zodiac. The Sun in the sky  above our world is one of the many physical manifestations of the Christ  Light. When this light pours itself with full strength into our world  through the masculine outgoing cardinal signs of Aries and Libra, it  creates new growth in two different ways. In Aries the Christ light is  the uprushing fountain of life that brings it for the plant life of our  natural world. In Libra something similar happens on the inner spiritual  plane. Aries is a Fire sign and Libra an Air sign. Cancer and Capricorn  are Water and Earth signs respectively. They are feminine passive and  receptive cardinal signs. The Sun’s entry into each one of them marks a  settling down and maturing, ripening of the seeds of the natural world  and of those that have grown in humankind’s inner nature.

And  this year, anyone who wishes can take part in something that has really  been happening ever since humankind’s first appearance on the earthly  plane. There is no longer any need to make do with inventions of  religious propaganda machineries that, inspired by God and the Angels  for the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the value of truth,  once hijacked the meaning of the winter solstice and presented it as  rather a strange tale, of which the religious authorities to this day  insist that it is literally too. Not to make this taking-over too  obvious, the Christmas date was moved forward and fixed to the 25th  December each year. Naturally, this made no difference to the Cosmic  dance that the planets of our solar system are constantly performing.  The summer and winter Solstice days will always fluctuate slightly every  year between the 21st and 22nd.

Updated 21st December 2020

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘War And Peace Among Nations’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘All About Saturn’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Christmas Bells’

Merry Christmas and a happy and peaceful New Year to each one of you.

With Love and Light,
Aquarius
From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Think In Terms Of Time
*_
_*





*_
​There  is no point in trying to understand humankind’s destiny as a whole and  that of every individual within it, for as long as our nose is too close  to the canvas of earthly life alone and our mind remains focussed on  that it consists of but one single lifetime. Without moving to a higher  perspective it’s impossible to recognise the greater picture, that there  really is a great plan of life for the whole of humankind in which  every individual has their place, and that all is well with us and our  world. There is no doubt in my mind that there really is a great plan as  well as a smaller one for each one of us, that we have always been  steered and guided by God and the Angels, and that countless numbers of  Angels and Masters, and other spirit guides and helpers are constantly  beavering away on our behalves behind the scenes of earthly life.

If  we wish to make sense of our race’s existence in physicality, there is  no point in thinking in terms of one or two earthly sojourns only. For  as long as we insist that this is all there is to life, it can do  nothing but steadfastly refuse to make any sense whatever. But as soon  as our outlook changes and our perception expands and includes the  concepts of eternity and God’s great evolutionary plan, quite magically  everything falls into place and makes a great deal of sense. At last we  then grasp the reality of the infinite love of the Great Father/Mother  of all life, who so lovingly and with the greatest of wisdom and  foresight created this life for us, so that we should learn from it and  grow in understanding of God’s true nature and our own.

Wise ones  are sufficiently evolved souls who no longer think about one of their  lifetimes but all of them, hundreds maybe thousands, who knows? For many  of us this is likely to be the most important lifetime of all, the one  of awakening into our own true nature. For those who are becoming aware  of the high and holy destiny that awaits each one of us as beloved  children of God, the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian Age are  beginning to open. This means no longer running with any kind of herd or  forcefully being led by the nose to the slaughter, for example in times  of war, commanded to kill and maim and to be killed and maimed – the  way we are sure to have done in some of our lifetimes – by priests,  emperors, kings and now politicians. They had and to this day some of  them have he right to demand from their fellow citizens to sacrifice  their life on the altar of their leaders’ crazy ambitions, struggles for  power and empire building.

When one takes a closer look at  humankind’s evolutionary journey so far and every single human pathway  within it from this perspective, one can only come to the conclusion  that there really is no point in thinking in terms of time. Spiritually  it’s impossible and unimportant anyway because the concept of time  merely exists on our planet. It is one of the Universe’s many teaching  aids that help to give structure and some kind of shape to our lives.  The Great Architect is the designer of the great plan of life and the  Angels are its executors. They alone know when the process of  spiritualisation of all life on the Earth plane will be complete.  Meanwhile everything rests safely in their loving hands and anything  that is still happening is part of the charted road of spiritualising  that we and our world have to walk.

The spiritual knowledge we  are finding along this way are the instruments for freeing ourselves of  the false beliefs and prejudices of past ages. The Universal forces are  placing it into everybody’s own hands. Yet, all types of spiritual  wisdom should be used with caution and wisely. Discrimination and  discernment are high on the list of qualities that have to be honed to a  fine pitch by us. Whenever we are in doubt about something we have  heard or read, our first port of call needs to be a consultation with  our inner teacher, our intuition, so it can show us whether someone  else’s truth should or should not added to the store of our own truth.

And  whenever we encounter someone’s suffering on our pathway through life,  it is good and right to support them and do the best we can to ease  their situation. Reminding ourselves that everything in earthly life is  but a passing phase and a lesson the sufferer is being taught helps us  not to get emotionally too involved in what the other one has to go  through. Loving them with detachment becomes easier the more we at one  with our Highest Self and view all life from Its perspective. This  detachment is needed if we wish to make a lasting and valuable  contribution towards alleviating the suffering and pain of our world,  especially that of an emotional and/or spiritual nature. Lifting the  sufferers into the light of the Christ Star and praying for the  assistance of the Angels is the best we can do in any kind of situation.

As  aspiring healers and lightbringers we are here to live our truth and  prove through our behaviour that we trust that we and our world are  resting safely in the Universe’s loving hands. And yes, I do believe  with all my heart and soul that in the fullness of time with Its help  all crooked corners shall be made straight and all circumstances, no  matter how difficult they may appear to be at present, will be resolved,  redeemed and healed. Best of all we can help our world when we share  the spiritual wisdom and understanding we are finding along our own  pathway through life with those around us, so that they can see for  themselves that all is truly well with us and our world, in spite of the  things that are still happening around us.

To paraphrase one of  Christianity’s beautiful hymns: ‘Freely, freely, you have received.  Freely, freely, now give! Go in My name and because you believe, others  will live in Me, too.’ It is not our job to carry the world on our  shoulders – that is God’s responsibility. Our task is lifting of all  humankind and our whole world into the heart-mind of God. In our  prayers, meditations and contemplations, whatever our own unique and  preferred ways of communing with the Divine are, at any moment we can  ask for the help of God and the Angels, for they are the only ones who  know what really is for the best. We can do this whenever and wherever  their assistance is required. Any plea of this nature will never be  overheard or denied.

Last but not least, to paraphrase St. John  14:12: ‘Whoever believes in Me and becomes like Me, the Spirit of the  Universal Christ, is one with the Great Father/Mother of all life, who  can then work through you to bring about the greatest miracle of all,  the healing and restoration of your whole world.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Healers And Healing’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Road To Heaven*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of a   teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me as a   Monday Thought 4th September 2017: ‘We, your spirit friends and   helpers, although we are now dwelling in the world of light, we too once   walked the pathway of earthly life. That’s why we know the sorrows and   difficulties of existing in a physical body that cannot yet perceive  the  beauty and wonders of the higher and highest worlds. We appreciate  how  hard the demands and temptations of your darkened road are. Yet,  every  one of you without exception has to walk it and eventually  reaches the  point when you have spiritually matured sufficiently to  accept the  conditions in which you find yourself. 

‘When you understand that every experience that ever came your way   served the wise higher purpose of teaching you something, you begin to   trust that the loving arms of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of   all life, will forever be with you, to guide and protect and show you   the way. Part of this are the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,   the highest level of the spirit realm. All those on the less elevated   levels are serving the higher ones. Something like a veil of   consciousness separates earthly life from the spirit world and all of us   together, you on your side and we on our side of the veil, are God’s   children and siblings in the great family of life. Aware of the trials   and tribulations that are an inevitable part of every earthly existence,   each time we come to you it is done with a great longing in our  hearts.  We wish to help ever more of you to realise your own inner  powers, and  to tell you about the beautiful states of life that in the  fullness of  time will be waiting for each one of you. 

‘It’s important for you to know that even the smallest effort of helping   others find their way through their present existence is worthwhile  and  will never be wasted. Even though you are unlikely to see the  results,  keep on keeping on your predestined pathway back into God’s  light, your  true home and sharing the learning your find along the way  with those  around you. They too have a right to know that this is the  road that in  the end leads all of you into the light of conscious  awareness of your  oneness with God and all life. That which is commonly  known in your  world as Heaven is a metaphor for a heavenly life that  is filled with  such bliss and peace that at present it will be quite  beyond your  imagination.

'So, while you are in this earthly life, dear Friends, dream what you   want to dream, go where you wish to go and be what you would like to be,   provided you are willing to work hard enough. If you don’t succeed, it   doesn’t matter too much, as there will always be another lifetime and   this will continue until the curriculum of the school of earthly life   can teach you no more. Meanwhile it needs bearing in mind that whatever   we do is our creation and that all life and everything within it moves   in never-ending circles. As a result, that which we send into our world   must return to us. This means that in every new lifetime we are sowing   the seeds for all future ones. 

'Those who insist on spreading fear, anger and aggression now, will   inevitably have to face more of the same next time round. And for those   who choose to send the Christ Light from their loving hearts as their   contribution towards the blessing and healing of our world and bringing   peace, their energies too on their return journey are constantly   gathering in strength and becoming ever more powerful. The harvest of   these wise ones is sure to be most bountiful and rich.'
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas In Our Time*_

_*




*_
It’s Christmas in our time:
Whenever someone accepts being responsible for
All their thoughts, words and actions
And makes an effort to control and be in charge of them;
Each time one of us tunes the receiver/transmitter station
Of their earthly mind into the frequencies of 
God and the Angels on the Highest levels of life,

These manifestations are signs that another 
One of us is increasing our world’s spiritual wealth 
Through the realisation that the story of Jesus
Is but a myth and a legend that no longer 
Needs to be understood literally. 
The God-man was but an icon 
Who could never save and redeem anyone,
Least of all the whole of humankind 
And our world. 

Every human being is a spark of the 
Universal Christ’s light and therefore 
Truly It’s child. 
The awareness of this reveals itself 
Through a person’s natural 
Love for honesty and truth, and their
Dislike for lying and cheating, 
Taking advantage of others.

The more people reach out for each other 
In the spirit of friendship and love,
Preferring to help and support those around them
To exploiting and abusing, lying and cheating, 
The more humankind’s collective spirit/soul 
Heaves a big sigh of relief and 
On the highest levels of life,
The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,
The throne of God, rejoice that humankind realises at last
That the long promised ‘second coming’ is in truth the first one
And that, therefore, the first true Christ-Mass is taking place 
On the earthly plane of life and people discover
The true meaning of Christmas.

For long enough the Jesus story has protected humankind
Against discovering everybody’s own 
Higher God or Christ nature. 
The pandemic has been an essential part of 
The Divine evolutionary plan for our world
And all individuals within it, because
Events of this nature, better than anything else, 
In human beings either bring out 
The best or worst qualities and that reliably tells
The wise ones in charge of us and our world
In whom the Christ child has been born and is thriving 
And where it is still slumbering. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Second Coming Is Here’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

A happy and above all healthy Christmas and New Year
to each one of you, my dear Friends,
in spite of the pandemic.
You are my worldwide spiritual family.
Never forget that together we are strong and that, 
hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are invincible.

And here is my Christmas card for you.
Please follow the link below:

•   ‘The Season’s Greetings’

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

* * *




​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Thank you for the card, very nice.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Memo From God And The Angels

To The Whole Of Humankind In The Pandemic Year 2020
*_
_*




*_
​Beloved  children of the Earth. Earthly life is but a place of learning, a  school where everybody stays for a while and takes part in its lessons,  because that is compulsory. In spite of that, nobody ever forces you to  take part in anything, but without finishing the earthly curriculum,  your energies will never allow you to start exploring the higher and  eventually highest levels of life. At the end of each lifetime in  physicality, you return to My realm, the spirit world. That is  humankind’s true home from which every one of you emerges at the  beginning of a new lifetime and returns to when it has run its course.   Your physical body is a vehicle for getting around on the earthly plane  for one lifetime only. When it has served this purpose, one of My Angels  of Death takes your spirit/soul by the hand and returns them to the  spirit world, to rest and recover from the stresses and strains of your  earthly existence.

As soon as you feel strong enough, your desire  for moving forwards and upwards on your personal evolutionary spiral  begins to stir again. You realise that there is nothing for it but  applying for another earthly lifetime and continue your quest for  consciousness expanding adventures through which you will keep on  growing in wisdom and understanding of My true nature, your own and the  world around you. And that’s the reason why all of you are taking part  in earthly life at present. Besides, everybody’s own development assists  that of Mother Earth.

This is why, time and again, you apply for  another earthly sojourn – in spite of the difficulties of that  existence. You go for them because at that stage you know that wise ones  are in charge of you in the spiritual background of your earthly  existence, to whom you can turn for help and advice. And so, together  with these wise ones, you decide where and with whom you are going to  spend your next lifetime. You are not afraid of making mistakes, because  you know that without them  you would never learn anything.

Every  one of  you is a precious and unique being, a many faceted jewel, who  is loved beyond compare by Me, your true parents, the great  Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter, the Universal  Christ, who is the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights. Each one  of  you is a spark of this light. Nothing in your world is ever a  coincidence, happens perchance or is an , but comes about for a wise  higher purpose. Naturally, this also applies to the pandemic 2019/2020.  It is an essential part of teaching  you and your world the value of  honesty and truth, the most essential qualities of everybody’s higher  God or Christ nature.

All who are presently taking part in  earthly life have been granted the gift of their present lifetime so  they can take part in sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to  your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Do not make the mistake of  thinking of them as your enemies. They are merely your younger and less  experienced siblings in the great family of humankind, who have no idea  what they are doing to themselves and what, in the fullness of time, is  bound to return to them – unless you, their older and more experienced  siblings, are willing to help them.

Refuse to hate these people  because thoughts, words and actions of hatred feed into the dark stream  and increase its strength of bringing ever more darkness and evil into  your world. Love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the  whole of Creation. Together they are they key for unlocking all inner  doors and the only thing that can save and redeem anyone. My great  evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, as well as your world and  every individual being within it, decrees that all human beings – in the  course of many earthly lifetimes – should slowly but surely evolve into  saviours  and redeemers of themselves, the whole of humankind and your  world.

Each one of you was created in My image, is a precious and  unique being who is loved totally and unconditionally. This also  applies to the executors of My plans, the Angels and Masters around My  throne, the Christ circle. Nobody sits in judgment over anyone here  because we know that every human being is a young God in the making, who  is serving the first part of their apprenticeship on the earthly plane  of life. When you have reached the end of your compulsory earthly  education, you will have evolved into a Christed one, each in their own  right, you understand that nobody on the earthly plane is your enemy.  The impression you get there is a false one. It comes about because all  of you are simultaneously playing the part of student and teacher in  that school.

Every one of you is gifted in some special and  unique way. And yet, all of you have one talent in common and that is  evolving into healers and lightbringers, saviours and redeemers of  yourselves, each other and your whole world. My Universal law of cause  and effect or Karma ensures that whatever you put into life in due  course returns to you. And that’s why any kind of bread you cast upon  the waters of life in due course comes back to you. Therefore, if you  help others, it appears for you in some mysterious way whenever you are  in need of assistance yourself.

There are two streams of  consciousness in your world, the same as throughout the whole of  Creation: the Christ stream of light and it’s counterpart, the dark  stream. The energies of both streams are neutral and merely complement  each other. Know that everything that happens in your world in thoughts,  words and deeds, feeds into one of these streams. Kind, loving and  forgiving thoughts feed into the Christ light’s stream. They increase  its strength and you can direct it to wherever you want it to go. When,  guided and protected by the Angels and Me, enough of  you keep sending  such thoughts to your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, their  Divine spark absorbs ever more of the light you are sending. This  assists the spark’s development and when enough of you are sending this  light, the offenders’ Christ nature begins to stir from its slumber and  another Christ child is born on the earthly plane. And this time it’s  not a myth or a legend like the Jesus story, but a real alive one.  Hallelujah!

None of  you is ever alone in earthly life. Behind  its surface, on the inner spiritual plane, many groups of spirit friends  and helpers are constantly observing what’s happening in your world and  ready for anyone’s call for assistance. They are not allowed to  interfere with  you and your lives. That’s because every one of you has  been granted the gift of making their own decisions of how to handle  things and react to what comes your way. If you want our help, you have  to ask for it. Otherwise it cannot come to anyone, even though you are  as much part of us as we are of you because on the inner level of life  there is no separation between anything and all is one. Your spirit  friends are familiar with your difficulties because they too have spent  many lifetimes on the earthly plane.

The essence of every human  being is spirit/soul and, like Me, they are immortal and can never die.  Created in My image, every one of  you is a many faceted jewel who has  been endowed with gifts and talents, which many of you have not yet  discovered. Do not be afraid of looking for them. If you do not know how  to go about anything, we are always waiting for your call so we can  show you the way. In the whole of Creation there are no problems that,  hand in hand with the Angels and Me, cannot be solved and no hurdles and  obstacles that are impossible to overcome.

The question of guilt  does not arise in our world. A thin veil of consciousness separates  your world from ours. All on this side are aware that every human being  is taking part in the compulsory lessons of earthly life and walking  their predestined pathway, in keeping with my evolutionary plan for the  whole of humankind and every individual within it. The development of  every one begins with getting to know the lowest, meanest and darkest  characteristics of your earthly personality. In the course of many  lifetimes, every one of you steadily progresses forwards and upwards on  their personal evolutionary spiral. The end of your earthly education  has been reached, as soon as you have brought forth, from deep within  your own being, the highest, best and noblest qualities of your God or  Christ nature.

Know that it’s never too late for new beginnings  and rest assured that whatever  you and your world truly need, in the  fullness of time will be given unto you. There’s a place for every one  of  you on the earthly plane as well as in My realm. If you are reading  this, your time for going there has not yet come, because your world  needs you right where you presently are. And no matter how dire any  situation may appear to be on the surface of things, we are happy to  show you intuitively how to proceed. So please do not hesitate to ask.  Your friends and helpers in My world have been waiting for your call for  a long, long time. Don’t disappoint them! Our love will always be with  every one of you, especially those who do not yet know about our  presence.

Merry Christmas and Happy  New Year 2021, in spite of your world’s present state and yes, also  because of it. After all, it’s with its help that ever more of you are  waking up to the awareness of My true nature and theirs and the special  relationship every one of you has always had with the Angels and Me. Our  love has always been with you and your world, guiding and showing the  way. Rest assured that this will forever continue. The whole of Creation  rests safely in our loving hands, why should any one of you doubt that  this is also true for you, the whole of humankind and your world? Our  blessings are with you, at all times.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Second Coming Is Here’
•    ‘What Does Christmas Mean In Our Time?’

From ‘Christmas In The Age Of Truth’  

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 26th December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .*_
​
I can think of  no better Christmas present than more proof that the truth is bubbling ever more forcefully to the surface of our world’s consciousness: 

1)    ‘A Variant of a Christmas Carol - The supposed new variant of Sars-Cov-2.'

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/va...r-14-jul-lockdown-deaths-not-covid-deaths_115

2)     ‘SARS-CoV-2 has not been proven to exist; I can do this forever.’ By Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/18/sars-cov-2-has-not-been-proven-to-exist/

3)    ‘Why you shouldn’t believe the COVID vaccine is effective.’ By Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/21/why-you-shouldnt-believe-the-covid-vaccine-is-effective/

4)    ’ The five key events in the fake pandemic.’  By Jon Rappoport 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/22/the-five-key-events-in-the-fake-pandemic/

5)     ‘“COVID Vaccines” and “Genetically Modified Humans”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-vaccines-and-genetically-modified-humans/5718907

6)    ‘Coronavirus – No Vaccine Is Needed to Cure It.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/coronavirus-no-vaccine-needed-cure/5708327

7)    ‘Remember the “Fake” 2009 H1N1 Swine Flu Pandemic: Manipulating the Data to Justify a Worldwide Public Health Emergency.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-h...ify-a-worldwide-public-health-emergency/14901

8 )    ‘2020: The Year we Sold Our Liberties For a Medical Tyranny.’

http://www.theblogmire.com/2020-the-year-we-sold-our-liberties-for-a-medical-tyranny/

9)    ‘2020: The Year we Let Ourselves be Infantilised and Dehumanised.’

http://www.theblogmire.com/2020-the-year-we-let-ourselves-be-infantilised-and-dehumanised/

10)    ‘Review of 2020 – The Stories That Shaped An Historic Year For Britain.’

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-k...ies-that-shaped-an-historic-year-for-britain/

11)    ‘The 2020 Worldwide Corona Crisis: Destroying Civil Society, Engineered Economic Depression, Global Coup d’État and the “Great Reset”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-2...global-coup-detat-and-the-great-reset/5730652

12)    ‘The COVID-19 Pathology: Class and Information Warfare, Algorithms and the Role of Artificial Intelligence.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-19-pathology-intersection-class-information-warfare/5732440

13)    ‘2020: The Year the Church Was as Sharp as a Two-Edged Marshmallow.’

http://www.theblogmire.com/2020-the-year-the-church-was-as-sharp-as-a-two-edged-marshmallow/

14)    ‘Control or catastrophe? Farage, fortune, freedom and a £199 subscription.’

https://www.cityam.com/control-or-c...medium=push_notifications&utm_campaign=Farage

15)    ‘Nigel Farage to relaunch Brexit Party as anti-lockdown Reform United Kingdom.’

https://www.cityam.com/nigel-farage-to-relaunch-brexit-party-as-anti-lockdown-reform-uk/

16)    ‘The COVID-19 RT-PCR Test: How to Mislead All Humanity. Using a “Test” To Lock Down Society.’ It’s time for everyone to come out of this negative trance, this collective hysteria, because famine, poverty, massive unemployment will kill, mow down many more people than SARS-CoV-2!

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid...ity-using-a-test-to-lock-down-society/5728483

17)    ‘Information warfare spy tech firm Palantir lands £23m NHS data deal.’ 

https://truepublica.org.uk/united-k...y-tech-firm-palantir-lands-23m-nhs-data-deal/

18 )    ‘VIDEO: Ask The Experts: Covid-19 Vaccine – Now Banned on YouTube and Facebook.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/ask-t...ne-now-banned-on-youtube-and-facebook/5732740

19)    ‘December 22, 2020 World’s Second Largest Hydroxychloroquine Plant in Taiwan Blows Up.’

https://vaccineimpact.com/2020/worlds-second-largest-hydroxychloroquine-plant-in-taiwan-blows-up/

20)    ‘US Pork-Laden Stimulus Bill.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-pork-laden-stimulus-bill/5733042

21)    ‘2020: The Year that God Still Proclaims Good Tidings of Great Joy.’

http://www.theblogmire.com/2020-the-year-that-god-still-proclaims-good-tidings-of-great-joy/ 

22)    ‘Escaping the Covid Vortex.’

http://www.theblogmire.com/escaping-the-covid-vortex/

23)    ‘What Vaccine Trials?’

https://in-this-together.com/vaccine-trials/ 

24)    ‘Worthless PCR Tests for COVID. “Almost all” PCR Tests Produce False Positives.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/worthless-pcr-tests-covid/5733045 

25) ‘Former Chief Science Officer for Pfizer Says “Second Wave” Faked on False-Positive COVID Tests, “Pandemic Is Over”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/chief...se-positive-covid-tests-pandemic-over/5724753

26)     ‘The Covid-19 Numbers Game: The “Second Wave” is Based on Fake Statistics.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-c...cond-wave-is-based-on-fake-statistics/5725003

27) ‘The “Killer Virus” is Not “Killing Christmas”. Corrupt Politicians Are “Killing Christmas”.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-k...upt-politicians-are-killing-christmas/5733057

28 )    ‘What’s Not Being Said About the Pfizer Coronavirus Vaccine. “Human Guinea Pigs”?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/what-not-said-pfizer-coronavirus-vaccine/5729461

29)    ‘Dr. Wodarg and Dr. Yeadon File Application for Suspension of All SARS CoV-2 Vaccine Studies and Call for Co-signing the Petition.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/dr-wo...tion-studies-call-co-signing-petition/5731458

30)    ‘Warning: Covid Vaccines! Huge Risks, Huge Injuries – Huge Compensations?’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/warni...isks-huge-injuries-huge-compensations/5732807

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth About The Background Of The Plandemic 2020

 Neil Ferguson playing key role in new lockdowns... *_
​ 
By Jon Rappaport. If I had a gold medal for revealing the truth about the background of the greatest hoax our world has ever seen, I would give it to Jon. His writings truly are inspired. If you take the time to read this whole article and I promise that it will be worth your while, you will be able to recognise this for yourself. My inner guidance tells me that this is the truth. Otherwise I would not be sharing it with you, the same as everything else that comes your way from me.

Jon writes: Let me boil this down for you. Claiming a new “mutant strain” of SARS-CoV-2 is 70% more deadly than the original, computer modelers in the UK have advised Prime Minister, Boris Johnson, to lock down the country at a much stricter level.

The computer model was concocted at the Imperial College of London. The accompanying text actually admits it’s too early to tell whether the mutant strain is a major threat. 

Nevertheless, Boris Johnson has issued the new vast lockdown order.

Who is on television promoting the need for the lockdown? None other than Neil Ferguson, the disgraced and failed computer modeler. He didn’t author the new model/study at the Imperial College, but he’s now the face of the “science.”

Ferguson’s prior model predicted 500,000 COVID deaths in the UK and 2 million in the US would occur by last summer. This absurd and criminal estimate directly influenced Boris Johnson and Donald Trump to declare states of emergency, and abandon plans to keep their national economies open.

Then Ferguson violated his own lockdown recommendations by carrying on an affair with his mistress, who lived in her separate home with her husband. 

And now he’s back, on television, warning citizens about the new “mutant strain” of the virus and the need for a higher level of lockdown.

Other scientists are outraged at the latest computer model; they are demanding to see the actual evidence of the increased threat. They’re saying they don’t even understand what “70% more deadly than the original strain” means.

How much more economic devastation can the people of the UK take?

Here is my original piece on Neil Ferguson, written as his prior computer model was being trashed---but followed by political leaders in the US, UK, France, and Germany. Buckle up:

~~~

Neil Ferguson: the ghost in the machine

Why do governments salute when he predicts a pandemic and tells them to lock down their countries?

Does anyone care about his past?

Why does he still have a prestigious job?

Who is he connected to?         

by Jon Rappoport

Neil Ferguson, through his institute at London’s Imperial College, can call the shots on a major percentage of the global population.

He’s Mr. Genius, when it comes to projecting computer models of epidemics.

Fellow experts puff up his reputation.

According to the Business Insider (4/25), “Ferguson's team warned Boris Johnson that the quest for ‘herd immunity’ [letting people live their lives out in the open in the UK] could cost 510,000 lives, prompting an abrupt U-turn [massive national lockdown in the UK]…His simulations have been influential in other countries as well, cited by authorities in the US, Germany, and France.”

Not only cited, not only influential, but swallowed whole.

Business insider continues: “On March 23, the UK scrapped ‘herd immunity’ in favor of a suppression strategy, and the country made preparations for weeks of lockdown. Ferguson's study was responsible.”

There’s more. A lot more.

Same BI article: “Dr Deborah Birx, coronavirus response coordinator to the Trump administration, told journalists at a March 16 press briefing that the Imperial paper [Ferguson’s computer projection] prompted the CDC's new advice to work from home and avoid gatherings of 10 or more.”

Ferguson, instigator of LOCKDOWN. Stripping away of basic liberties. Economic devastation.

So let’s look at Ferguson’s track record, spelled out in the BI piece:

“Ferguson co-founded the MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis, based at Imperial, in 2008. It is the leading body advising national governments on pathogen outbreaks.”

“It gets tens of millions of dollars in annual funding from the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, and works with the UK National Health Service, the US Centres for Disease Prevention and Control (CDC), and is tasked with supplying the World Health Organization with ‘rapid analysis of urgent infectious disease problems’."

Getting the picture?
Gates money goes to Ferguson.

Ferguson predicts dire threat from COVID, necessitating lockdowns---thus preparing people to accept a vaccine. The vaccine Gates wants.

Ferguson supplies a frightening computer projection of COVID deaths---to the CDC and WHO. Ferguson thus communicates a rationale for the Gates vaccine plan.

National governments surrender to WHO and CDC. LOCKDOWNS.

Business Insider: “Michael Thrusfield, a professor of veterinary epidemiology at Edinburgh University, told the paper he had ‘deja vu’ after reading the [Ferguson] Imperial paper [on COVID], saying Ferguson was responsible for excessive animal culling during the 2001 Foot and Mouth [mad cow] outbreak.”

“Ferguson warned the government that 150,000 people could die. Six million animals were slaughtered as a precaution, costing the country billions in farming revenue. In the end, 200 people died.”

“Similarly, he [Ferguson] was accused of creating panic by overestimating the potential death toll during the 2005 Bird Flu outbreak. Ferguson estimated 200 million could die. The real number was in the low hundreds.” HELLO?

“In 2009, one of Ferguson's models predicted 65,000 people could die from the Swine Flu outbreak in the UK — the final figure was below 500.”

So you have to ask yourself, why would anyone believe what Ferguson has been predicting in this COVID hustle?

Are his fellow experts that stupid?

Are presidents and prime ministers that stupid?

And the answer is: This is a monumental covert op; some people are that stupid; some are caught up in the op and are afraid to say the emperor has no clothes; some are aware of what is going on, and they want to destroy national economies and lead us into, yes, a new world order.

Gates knows he has his man: Ferguson. As the recipient of tens of millions of dollars a year from the Gates Foundation, Ferguson isn’t about to issue a model that states: COVID is nothing to worry about, let people live their lives and we’ll be all right. The chance of that happening is on a par with researchers admitting they never properly identified a new virus as the cause of illness in 2019, in Wuhan.

In order to justify injecting every man, woman, and child in the world with heavy metals, synthetic genes that alter genetic makeup, a host of germs, and who knows what else, Gates needs A STORY ABOUT A DEADLY VIRUS THAT NECESSITATES SHUTTING DOWN AND IMPRISONING THE PLANET, ACHIEVING A CAPTIVE AUDIENCE.

He’s got the story, all dressed up in a computer model, composed by a man with a past record of abject and devastating failures.

Neil Ferguson is the ghost in the machine. The machine is the World Health Organization and the CDC. The man behind the ghost is Bill Gates.

* * *

Here is what I found in Wikipedia about Neil Morris Ferguson OBE FMedSci (born 1968  is a British epidemiologist and professor of mathematical biology, who specialises in the patterns of spread of infectious disease in humans and animals. He is the director of the Jameel Institute for Disease and Emergency Analytics (J-IDEA), director of the MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis, and head of the Department of Infectious Disease Epidemiology in the School of Public Health and Vice-Dean for Academic Development in the Faculty of Medicine, all at Imperial College London.

Ferguson has used mathematical modelling to provide data on several disease outbreaks including the 2001 United Kingdom foot-and-mouth outbreak, the swine flu outbreak in 2009 in the UK, the 2012 Middle East respiratory syndrome Coronavirus outbreak and the Ebola epidemic in Western Africa in 2016. His work has also included research on mosquito-borne diseases including zika fever, yellow fever, dengue fever and malaria.

In February 2020, during the COVID-19 pandemic, which was first detected in China, Ferguson and his team used statistical models to estimate that cases of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) were significantly under-detected in China. He is part of UK's Imperial College COVID-19 Response Team.

The article can be found by following the link below:
https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/24/neil-ferguson-playing-key-role-in-new-lockdowns/ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Latest On Covid-19

Update 28th December 2020

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .

The Emperor’s New Clothes
*_
_*



*_​
1) ‘Irish Government Admits: COVID-19 Does NOT Exist.’ Published December 26, 2020

https://principia-scientific.com/irish-government-admits-covid-19-does-not-exist/

Do  you remember Hans Christian Anderson, the Danish story teller’s ‘The  Emperor’s New Clothes’? At the end of this tale a  small child, whose  innocence had not yet been touched by the lies and deceptions of the  adult world around it, looks at the Emperor and sees that he is not  wearing anything. When asked how it likes the emperor’s new clothes, it  is the only one who tells the truth and shouts: ‘The Emperor is in the  altogether!’

This story came to mind when the above link about  the Republic of Ireland’s statement came my way. Three cheers for the  country that’s small enough to courageously step into the frontline of  our world’s scenery of lying, cheating and corruption, speaking the  truth with a blessed childlike innocence.

2) The following is  from the comments section of a publication in the Freedom of Information  from Health, Safety and Environment that was published online with  Canada Health, Public Health England and Centres For Disease Control  Freedom Of Information:

‘I have a PhD in virology and immunology.  I’m a clinical lab scientist and have tested 1500 “supposed” positive  Covid 19 samples collected here in S. California. When my lab team and I  did the testing through Koch’s postulates and observation under a SEM  (scanning electron microscope), we found NO Covid in any of the 1500  samples. What we found was that all of the 1500 samples were mostly  Influenza A and some were influenza B, but not a single case of Covid,  and we did not use the B.S. PCR test. We then sent the remainder of the  samples to Stanford, Cornell, and a few of the University of California  labs and they found the same results as we did, NO COVID. They found  influenza A and B. All of us then spoke to the CDC and asked for viable  samples of COVID, which CDC said they could not provide as they did not  have any samples.

‘We have now come to the firm conclusion  through all our research and lab work, that the COVID 19 was imaginary  and fictitious. The flu was called Covid and most of the 225,000 dead  were dead through co-morbidities such as heart disease, cancer,  diabetes, emphysema etc. and they then got the flu which further  weakened their immune system and they died. I have yet to find a single  viable sample of Covid 19 to work with.

‘We at the 7 universities  that did the lab tests on these 1500 samples are now suing the CDC for  Covid 19 fraud. the CDC has yet to send us a single viable, isolated and  purifed sample of Covid 19. If they can’t or won’t send us a viable  sample, I say there is no Covid 19, it is fictitious. The four research  papers that do describe the genomic extracts of the Covid 19 virus never  were successful in isolating and purifying the samples. All the four  papers written on Covid 19 only describe small bits of RNA which were  only 37 to 40 base pairs long which is NOT A VIRUS. A viral genome is  typically 30,000 to 40,000 base pairs. With as bad as Covid is supposed  to be all over the place, how come no one in any lab world wide has ever  isolated and purified this virus in its entirety? That’s because  they’ve never really found the virus, all they’ve ever found was small  pieces of RNA which were never identified as the virus anyway.

So  what we’re dealing with is just another flu strain like every year,  COVID 19 does not exist and is fictitious. I believe China and the  globalists orchestrated this COVID hoax (the flu disguised as a novel  virus) to bring in global tyranny and a worldwide police totalitarian  surveillance state, and this plot included a massive election fraud.’

The  question comes to mind about the Covid testing that’s taking place  everywhere in our world at present. Who is benefitting from supplying  whatever is needed for these tests and who is paying for them? The  second part of the question is easy! Whether we agree with the testing  of not, the money for them comes out of the pockets of us taxpayers. No  government has any money of its own. For the first part of the answer  follow the link below:

3) ‘Big Pharma and Big Profits: The Multibillion Dollar Vaccine Market.’

https://www.globalresearch.ca/big-p...he-multibillion-dollar-vaccine-market/5503945

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't really care what it is called, about 80,000 more people than normal have died in this country of something since this pandemic started, and it isn't just flu because that has been around for ages. Not only that there are lots of people like my friend Ray who caught whatever it is, spent a month on a ventilator in hospital, and is recovering very slowly, don't tell me that's just flu.

Some of the half hearted measures taken against ths infection don't seem to work, I agree, but full lock down did here for a while until the government decided to try 'containment', where they have gone for it wholeheartedly, in New Zealand and Australia for example, people are no longer dying. I don't care about whether people have been unable to isolate it, or think it is mis-named, this is beside the point in the face of tens of thousands of excess deaths. Something that was not there before is causing them and it is transmittable.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't really care what it is called, about 80,000 more people than normal have died in this country of something since this pandemic started, and it isn't just flu because that has been around for ages.



And in the U.S. (as of today) there have been 336,761 people who've died from Covid-19. Many more deaths are expected.


----------



## Olly Buckle

And the NHS is saying that there are more patients in intensive care with this illness than ever before. Of course there could be a grand conspiracy of all the hospital managers and ward consultants with the government, national statistics office, broadcasters, and press to present a totally false picture to pull the wool over our eyes when absolutely nothing out of the ordinary is happening at all. Oh, and make that world-wide, actually all those hundreds of graves in Brazil don't contain bodies, and the Russians and the Chinese are co-operating with the western powers in this deception.

My credulity will only stretch so far, you may find one or two people who say it is not covid, I don't care, something very nasty is happening and covid is as good a name for it as any as far as I am concerned.

What I would say to you, Aquarius, is that the empirical evidence shows that whatever you care to call it, it is much more dangerous to people of our generation. Please be careful, avoid contact with people where you can. I may not see eye to eye with you at times, but I would miss you, your posts often contain gems.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Be A Miracle Worker – Part Ten

The Rope For Hanging Themselves 
*_
_*




*_
​ The laws of life are love and evolution.  God’s ways are known to be mysterious and no matter what happens in our  world, because of these laws everything always works out well in the  end. Nowhere can this be observed more clearly than with large  organisations like the religions of our world and the pharmaceutical  industry. As soon as each in its own way grew too big and powerful for  its own good, the people in charge of them seem to be unable to  recognise how they are producing a rope for hanging themselves. In the  case of Christianity and its churches it’s the scandals have been  rocketing the foundations of this religion for decades. They have been  talked about sufficiently in other parts of my jottings, especially in  ‘The Aquarian Revelations’. See link at the end of this chapter. 

Let’s take a closer look at the pharmaceutical industry for a moment. It  is true and should not be overlooked that some of their companies  started as benefactors of humankind whose products helped to stamp out a  number of our world’s worst health scourges. By now, however, the  industry as a whole has evolved into a gigantic international money  spinning machine, just like many other large organisations of our world.  The swine flu of several years ago is one of the finest examples for  illustrating this. An outbreak of this illness was artificially created,  capably assisted by our ever willing mass media. 

They enjoy nothing more than spreading fear through reporting about the  negative things that are happening in our world, especially disasters.  It did not take long to blow up the swine flu news to such an extent  that one got the feeling that our world was preparing itself for an  international epidemic of previously unheard gigantic proportions.  Fortunately, God and the Angels were having none of it and the balloon  burst. Read more about this in ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’ at the end of this  chapter.

Fear is the most powerful and destructive emotion of all that in the  past has been the predominant theme of the patriarchy with its all-male  Godhead and the religions accompanying it. The pharmaceutical industry  carried on with this highly successful tradition and has been using the  fear of ill health, suffering and death for its money making purposes.  Would you agree that our world has seen more than enough of fears of all  kinds and don’t you think it’s the highest time we all did our best to  rid our world of this the greatest evil of all? 

Fear is at the root of all warmongering, the fear of each other and what  others might do to us. The natural end of these fears is coming because  ever more of us are discovering that our true nature is love and are  manifesting this fact in our world. When we love someone, we only want  their best, that which is good and right for them. We would not dream of  hurting and harming them. 

The Mass of people is under the influence of Cancer, the Moon’s own sign  that rules the world of our feelings and emotions. That’s why it has  always been easy for the manipulators of our world to use these energies  for their purposes. That’s precisely what some of the pharmaceutical  companies did when, in pursuit of sending the sales figures of their  swine flu vaccines sky-high, they tried to artificially produce a mass  hysteria that would induce large parts of humankind to accept them. 

The positive backwash of events of this nature is that ever more people  are waking from their spiritual slumber and losing their faith in the  products of the pharmaceutical industry. They prefer turning towards the  age-old tried and tested natural healing methods. Realising that their  physical body has the wonderful ability to heal itself when something is  in need of it, for example when it has been cut by something, wise ones  look to alternative methods rather than to what is on offer by what has  become known as ‘conventional medicine’. 

Aware of the power of spiritual healing that can come our way when we  learn how to tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind  into the frequencies of God and the Healing Angels, in quiet times of  reflection, prayers and meditations wise ones connect with them. Even  though they are invisible to earthly eyes, they most certainly are  there. As Helen Keller, the blind and deaf author, political activist  and lecturer, once said: ‘The best and most beautiful things in our  world can neither be seen nor touched. They have to be felt with our  heart.’ 

When our link with the higher and highest Forces of life has grown  strong enough, our inner guidance of the wise one or living God within  lets us know intuitively that our physical body’s illness has its roots  in soul memories that have been troubling our small earthly self for a  long time. The pain we experience is invariably a message that something  on the inner level of our being is crying out for assistance from us.  Suppressing symptoms through the products of the pharmaceutical  industry’s is likely to interfere with the natural ability of our body  to heal itself and put right whenever something has gone wrong that  manifests itself as discomfort in our outer vehicle.

This is particularly true when it comes to locating the causes of  depression and suicidal tendencies and bringing healing and peace to  those who are afflicted by them. Their suffering as likely as not has  its roots in the events of previous lifetimes and the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions that accompanied the sufferer into their  present one. Now they are tucked away in the deepest recesses of that  person’s soul memories. From the subconscious level they are constantly  influencing every one of their earthly self’s thoughts, words and  actions, without them having the slightest idea why this should be so.  Such memories are excess luggage that could have been waiting for a long  time to be shed. Having reached the age of truth, they need to be  replaced with the knowledge of God’s true nature and our own, and the  wise higher purpose of every human being’s earthly existence. 

With regards to fear the religions of our world have a great deal to  answer for and it can be exceedingly hard to completely shed the  influence they have had on us and our world in the past. Having reached  the age of truth, it is necessary to overcome and leave behind the false  beliefs that our have systematically been drumming into our race’s  individual and collective consciousness. The conviction that human  beings in general are useless miserable worms and sinners to this day  are part of many people’s soul’s memories. That’s responsible for making  their earthly selves feel unworthy and depressed.

They are but shadows of the past that are waiting to be left behind in  exchange for God’s sacred wisdom and truth that every one of us is a  beloved child of the Highest. We are precious and many faceted jewels  who are loved beyond compare and have been gifted in some special way.  We may not yet be consciously aware of the nature of our gift, even  though it could have taken many lifetimes to develop. When unearthed   and used the right way, i.e. unselfishly and for the good of the whole,  in due course we may find to our greatest surprise that we are capable  of making a major contribution towards Mother Earth’s transformation and  the rebirth of humankind, which for quite some time has been taking  place. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•     ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
•    ‘The Transmutation Of Karma’
•    ‘Miserable Worms And Sinners’
•    ‘The Great Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’
•    ‘A Religion Of Heart And Mind’
•    ‘On The Wings Of The Great White Eagle’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Gift Ideas For Ourselves*_
_*




*_
​O Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life and the Universal Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter, at this special time may  every heart and soul in both our worlds be opened wide to receive the  blessing and healing power of Your wisdom and love. Grant us the gift of  finding rest, peace and healing in Your presence and that of the Angels  and Masters around Your throne.
​
May the Christ Star’s light go forth from that place more strongly with  each passing day to bring about the greatest miracle of all times, that  of healing of humankind and our world. May this light flood and fill all  of us and flow from there into the farthest remotest corners of the  whole of Creation to bring blessings and healing to wherever it is  needed. May the joyful song of the Angels of Healing and Peace bring  peace and tolerance, love and goodwill to the heart and soul of  humankind, our world and all others throughout the whole of Creation,  not only at Christmas but always, forever and ever. Amen​ 
And as gifts for ourselves, may we meet:
Opponents with kindness and tolerance.
Enemies with forgiveness and the peace
that grows from knowing that on the inner level
there is no separation and all is one. 
That’s why nobody is our enemy.
In truth is our teacher who was sent 
to show us how we do NOT want to be.

Friends with open hearts and minds.
All lifeforms with charity and compassion, kindness and love.
Children by living as good examples they may wish to follow.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​





​


----------



## Olly Buckle

Independent Sage are calling for a full lockdown, this is an emergency situation.

Who are they? They are a group of independent scientists, academics and consultants who between them have an amazing background, It extends far further than is listed here,
https://www.independentsage.org/who-are-independent-sage/

They issue regular reports and statements as you can see here,
https://www.independentsage.org/category/recent_reports/

Well worth following for an independent and qualified review of the covid situation.


----------



## Phil Istine

In the UK the BBC website reports that between 72,000 and 82,000 excess deaths have been recorded since the start of the epidemic.  A dear friend of mine came close to being one of them back in March, but he did recover quite well in the end after being hospitalised for a few weeks.  He is 59 and has tablet-controlled diabetes.  I bet they make at least 1p a tablet off his diabetes meds.  Greedy scumbags!


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is said that 'Only people with a background condition are really in danger.'  One is left to assume 'Background condition' refers to the sort of people who are on immuno-suppressant drugs because they are always in the news, it doesn't. My friend who was on a ventilator for thirty days is thirty five, played football and trained, but he smoked for a bit when he was a teenager. The effect on his lungs was not noticeable normally, but the 'Background condition' was why he was so ill. about 40% of the population has a background condition, they live near the South Circular, or a motorway, or airport, for example.


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Greetings 2021

Part One
*_
_*




*_
My loving thoughts and best wishes
For our world’s speedy recovery
I am sending into the Universe.
Never forget that love and thought
Are the most powerful forces
In the whole of Creation.

And those who are sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts
To our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers,
Wherever they may be on our planet,
On the inner spiritual plane are forming
A group that has more strength than we imagine.
When we work hand in hand with God and the Angels
We are invincible and they are assuring
Us that the best is yet to come
For every one of us, the whole of humankind
And our world,
So let’s be of good heart and trust them.

Every human being in this world
And our other world, the spirit realm,
Is a member of my spiritual family and
I love each one of you with my whole being.
God bless and all the best for the coming year.
And now please take a look at
What I have prepared for you:

•    ‘New Year Greetings 2021’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Greetings 2021

Part Two
*_
_*




*_
​There  is light at the end of every tunnel and this is also true for our  world’s darkness of lying, cheating and corruption, which in the year  2020 has had enjoyed its final fling. And the light that’s coming our  way is by no means from an oncoming train. It’s the light of the Great  Father/Mother’s love and wisdom, honesty and truth.  Our inner guidance  is the wise one and living God within and that’s the only utterly  trustworthy teacher and guru in the whole of Creation. Mine is telling  me that the present situation’s happy ending is close at hand and that  it will come about in a surprising manner.

In keeping with the  Divine great evolutionary plan, in God’s time and not ours, it will  happen soon. God’s time means when the energies are right and that’s  what they will be in the year 2021. Are you sitting comfortably? Then  let me explain. When a child has it’s first birthday, the second year of  its present lifetime has started. Therefore, the 1.1.2021 is the  beginning of the year 2022. The number two represents the Universe’s  second creative impulse, the feminine nurturing and caring aspect of the  Great Mother of all life. The zodiac’s sign Cancer, the fourth house  and their ruler, the Moon, are dedicated to this aspect of the Divine  Trinity. The number one represents its counterpart, the Great Father,  the masculine creative force. The sign Leo and the fifth house, ruled by  the Sun, a dedicated to Him.

The 1.1.2021 being the beginning of  the year 2022, the energies available are going to beneficially  influence us and our world for the whole of that year. Consisting of 3 x  1 and 3 x 2 they are well balanced. And 2022 consisting of 2 + 2 + 2 = 6  = the number of Venus, as well as 1 + 1 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 8 the number of  Saturn. Saturn is best placed or exalted in Libra, the sign of balance  and relationships. I believe that this is an excellent sign for our  world’s recovery. It will come about through ever more of us healing  their relationship with the Highest Forces of life, whatever that means  to them.

It’s thought of as extremely fortunate when Saturn is in  an exalted position in someone’s birthchart. These people are likely to  find enlightenment during their present lifetime. That, to my mind,  means a better understanding of the wise higher purpose of every human  being’s earthly existence,  the processes of life and the initiations  all of us are constantly taking part in on the earthly plane. Can you  see what’s shaping up for us and our world? Until mid March 2023 Saturn  will remain in Aquarius, one of its own signs. In the chapter ‘What Is In Store For Us?’ we  already talked about how we and our world are influenced by the great  conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn that took place on the 21st December  2020, the day of that year’s winter solstice.

The year 2020 has  been under the rulership of Virgo, the zodiac’s teaching and healing  sign that’s ruled by Mercury, the winged messenger of the God’s of Roman  mythology, known as Hermes to the Greeks. To this day they are stealing  the treasures of the Gods, the wisdom of the highest levels of life,  and bring them down to the earthly plane to alleviate humankind’s lot.  Read more about 2020 by following the first link on the list at the end  of this chapter.

However, the year 2021 is going to take us and  our world forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life with  the help of the Venusian energies. Venus is also the planet of beauty,  harmony and above all peace. It’s the planetary ruler of earthy Taurus  and airy Libra. Libra is the peacemaking sign of the zodiac, in which  Saturn the stern and undeviating schoolmaster of our earthly existence,  is in exultation – see above. An excellent sign for our world’s recovery  and helping us to gain self-mastery and self-control over our lower  earthly nature. On top of that, the first day of 2021 is a Friday, the  day ruled by Venus.

2020  has been the year in which God and the  Angels have been teaching our whole world the value of honesty and truth  – through removing these values completely, for a while. It’s also been  a year of healing humankind from the delusion that troublemakers and  scaremongers could ever seriously have the power of ruling our world and  taking over it’s reigns. We shall soon be able to look back on 2020 as  the year when our world’s outer plane, through a practical example was  shown that nobody but the Great Father/Mother and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit, and the Angelic Hierarchy are  the only ones who are truly in charge of us and our world and that on  all its levels. They  always have been and forever will be.  

In  our world’s spiritual background, the inner spiritual plane, love,  honesty and truth have always ruled supreme. Spiritually, everything is  for real; faking, lying and cheating are unknown. In keeping with the  Divine great evolutionary plan of life, our world’s outer plane for  quite some time has been in the process of being transformed, under the  guidance and protection of God and the Angels, to become ever more like  its inner counterpart. This applies to every human being, the whole of  humankind and our world. The present situation is an essential and  necessary part of this transformation. The reasons for it have been  explained sufficiently in other parts of my writings.

The  Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age is groups of people working together for  the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of humankind, under  the guidance and protection of God and the Angels. Love and thought are  the two most powerful forces in the whole of Creation. The corollary of  this is that those who keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving  thoughts to our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers – independent of  where they are on our planet – they form a group that is strong. And  when they are working hand in hand with God and the Angels they are  invincible.

God bless and all the best for you and your loved  ones. A happy and above all healthy new year 2021 for the whole of  humankind and our world. And now please have a look at what I have  prepared for you:

•   ‘New Year 2021 Greetings’

With love and light,
Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Rebirth Of Humankind's Christ Nature’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘Hold Your World’
•    ‘Healing The Earth’
•    ‘Mother Earth’
•    ‘Sharing Your Gifts’
•    ‘The Best Is Yet To Be’
•    ‘Only A Shadow’
 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*If I Can Dream
*_
​ _*




*_
I dream of a world where 
Lights are burning brighter and 
Birds flying higher in clearer and bluer skies.
If I can dream of such a better land,
Where all human beings walk hand in hand,
Tell me why, oh why should this dream not come true?

If I can dream that there will be
Peace and understanding sometime,
That winds of Heaven shall blow away 
Humankind’s doubts and fears
And take us to the place that’s ruled by 
The Christ Star, the Light of all Lights,
That brings new hope to everyone,
Tell me why, oh why should such a place not appear?

Our world has been lost in clouds 
That held too much rain.
We’ve been trapped in it and troubled by pain.
But as long as we have the strength to dream,
We can redeem ourselves and our world,
Through learning to fly on the wings of 
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth.

Deep in my heart questions are trembling
And I am sure that the answers
Are going to appear somehow,
For through the darkness of our world
The Christ Light beckons and calls us home
Into the awareness of God’s true nature and our own.
And for as long as I can think,
Talk and stand,
Walk and dream, 
I shall believe with all my heart and soul
That my dream is in the process of coming true, 
Right here and now.​ Aware that our thoughts create our reality,
Instead of dwelling on the unpleasant things 
In our world,
I enjoy dreaming and thinking of the new Earth
And so do my share of bringing it about.

Walter Earl Brown
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘If I Can Dream’


​ The original song was made famous by    Elvis Presley. It was notable for its use of direct quotations of Martin   Luther  King, Jr. Elvis recorded it in June 1968, two months after   King’s  assassination. 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Much Freedom Do We Really Have?
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_
​Whilst  taking part in life on the earthly plane, we love our freedom. And when  someone takes it away, or threatens to do so, the way our world’s  present situation is doing, we dislike it so much that we may eventually  be willing to fight against the yokes that restrict our freedom.  However, at a certain developmental point we wake up to the realisation  that spiritually we earthlings have only a tiny amount of true freedom.  What goes under the name of ‘free will’ is merely the freedom to decide  how to react to what the experiences of this lifetime are presenting to  us.

Every human being, at the beginning of its evolutionary  journey, is but a tiny spark that’s planted in the heart of our first  physical body. The potential for bringing forth, from within our own  being, the lowest and meanest qualities as well as the best and noblest  ones are programmed into each spark. Every one has to attend the lessons  of the earthly school of life. The compulsory curriculum of our  predestined pathway starts at the lowest point of a forwards and upwards  winding spiral. And that means first becoming familiar with the lowest,  darkest and meanest human characteristics. Everybody can only learn  through their own experiences.

Everything in the whole of  Creation has to balance and humankind, the same as everything else in  all other worlds, is subject to the perfect justice of the Universal law  of cause and effect or Karma. All truly great things are simple and  this law simply decrees that everything has to return to its source.  This ensures that nothing and nobody can ever get truly lost in the  vastness of the Universe’s space and time. It also sees to it that every  one of human being, in the fullness of time, gets what they deserve, no  more and no less. The seeds we are sowing in one lifetime have to be  reaped in others.

For a good all-round education in the earthly  school of life it’s necessary that every one of us gets to know  thoroughly both sides of every kind of behaviour pattern. That’s why, in  some of our lifetimes, we enjoy being on the giving end of cruelty,  lying and cheating and so forth. Handing these things out to those  around us creates debit entries in our spiritual ledger and they have to  be made good or redeemed in some of our future lifetimes. This is why  we sometimes find ourselves on the receiving end of the things we once  handed out to those around us. The suffering we endure creates credit  entries that balance the debit ones.

Because of the compulsory  nature of our earthly education, the question of guilt does not really  arise, even when it comes to dealing with people’s meanest and lowest  behaviour. After all, every one of us – without exception – is but a  child attending the earthly school of life. And on the earthly plane no  children are guilty when they are doing what the wise ones in charge of  them are asking them to do. On the inner spiritual level of life the  Angelic hierarchy and its assistants play this part.

My inner  guidance tells me that birthcharts are clear evidence that every one of  us has always been placed into each new lifetime like a train on a  track. Pulled by the Christ Spirit’s light, all of them are steadily  moving forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral, the spiral  of humankind and our world, as well as the whole of Creation.   Everybody moves at the same speed, in an orderly predestined fashion  that cannot be altered by anyone and everything consists of cycles  within cycles and circles within circles.

An ordinary human  lifetime is very similar to the seasons of the world around us and  unfolds with its own version of spring, summer, autumn and winter. And  with every lifetime spent on the earthly plane the Divine spark’s own  light increases in two ways: a) the light it absorbs from the Christ  Spirit and b) light gathered in the form of wisdom and understanding  gained from a better understanding of itself and its environment. This  is how, in the course of many lifetimes, every human being’s Christ  nature eventually grows strong enough to manifest itself on the earthly  plane. The Jesus legend’s birth of the Christ child is an allegorical  description of this process.

The progressions of the planets in  our birthchart show quite clearly that all life, therefore also ours and  our world’s, consists of an uninterrupted flow. For example, the Sun  moves forward from the sign in our birthchart to the next at the steady  pace of one degree per year. The Moon is known as the runner because it  progresses at the rate of one degree per month. When you can see for  yourself how both these energies have always been affecting your own  life and that of those around you, the way I have been doing for a long  time, the Universe provides you with living proof that we can but row  our life’s boat.

It’s our karmic debts that determine what kind  of relationships and lessons we are drawing towards us during our  earthly lifetimes. And the Moon of each new one, by sign and house  position, is an indication where we left our earthly personality behind  during our most recent departure from life in physicality. From the  moment of our birth, the learning process continues. Whatever strength  and weaknesses we have developed in previous lifetimes, we have brought  with us; they are at our disposal.

And that’s how everybody’s  earthly education has always consisted of many lifetimes going round the  zodiac. Time and again we move through every one of its signs and  houses. Each new round begins with Aries, the point of all beginnings,  and ends with Pisces, the house of Karma where we stand before  ourselves. At all times we are in search of consciousness expanding  adventures that will help us grow in wisdom and understanding of  ourselves, our environment and ultimately of God’s true nature and our  own. It takes a long time until we realise that in truth every one of us  is a young God in the making, a  co-creator with God who is constantly  in the process of bringing something into being, i.e. creating it.

We  are personally responsible for every thought, word and action we send  into the Universe through our world. Because of the Universal law of  cause and effect or Karma, in the fullness of time they can do nothing  but return to us like a boomerang. All of us are serving the first part  of our apprenticeship as a young God on the earthly plane of life and  our existence serves the wise higher purpose of evolving into a Christed  one, each in their own right. The Jesus legend’s tale of ‘no room at  the inn’ is a depiction of this early state of humankind’s development.

In  spite of being unaware of it, from the word ‘go’ of our first earthly  lifetime, every human being has always been walking a carefully and  lovingly designed predestined pathway, guided and protected by God and  the Angels. Although they are invisible to earthly eyes, they most  certainly are there. They are as much part of us as we are part of them.  Nothing and nobody could ever separate us from them and will be able to  do so in the future. Our spirit guides and helpers are the eye that  never sleeps because they are constantly observing everyone’s progress.  They are guiding us through our life’s experiences and also protecting  us. However, they do not interfere with us unnecessarily and only when  things are in danger of getting out of hand, do they step in. Always  willing to come to our help, but will only do so when someone asks for  it.

Nothing on the earthly plane ever happens perchance, is a  coincidence or an accident. Everything was brought about by the Karma we  ourselves created earlier in this lifetime or in previous ones. And the  birthchart of every entry into another earthly sojourn clearly shows  the road the new earthling is destined to walk. The signs and houses in  which the planets are placed indicate the lessons that are waiting for  them. It also shows the strengths and weaknesses older and more  experienced spirit/souls have developed in previous lifetimes and  brought with them into this one. Strengths are going to be helpful and  built up some more and weaknesses – hopefully – left behind and  overcome.

To paraphrase Henry Miller: ‘Our World is not to be put  in order. Our world is order, incarnate. And it’s up to each one of us  to harmonise with this order and get in tune with it.’

Updated January 2021
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Much Freedom Do We Really Have?

Part Two

What About Free Will?
*_
_*





*_
​Everybody’s  spiritual development eventually reaches the point when it dawns on us  that free will, supposedly humankind’s most precious gift on the earthly  plane, does by no means indicate that human beings enjoy unrestricted  freedom, as some like to think. The more deeply I look into the matter,  the clearer it comes to me that spiritually none of us has a great deal  of freedom. And that applies as much to our world’s troublemakers and  scaremongers, who are our younger and spiritually less experienced  siblings in the great family of humankind, as well as all more highly  evolved spirit/souls in our midst.

Every one of us is like a dog  who is taken for a walk on a very long lead. We and our Karma are on one  of its ends and the other rests safely in the hands of God and the  Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God. They are the  executors of the Divine great evolutionary plan for the whole of  Creation, therefore also every one of us, our world and everything that  shares it with us. They are responsible for every level of our  development. And what happens to us in every new lifetime is determined  by the Karma we ourselves created, earlier in this one and in the course  of all previous ones.

The only freedom we truly have, at any  given time, is deciding how to react to the situations that arise from  the entries in our spiritual ledger, either on the credit or the debit  side. Our choices reveal to the wise ones in charge of us, on our  world’s inner spiritual background, the state of our spiritual maturity.  Their world is humankind’s true home from which we emerge at the  beginning of each new lifetime and return to when it has run its course.  Nobody is ever forced to apply for another earthly lifetime, even  though taking part in the lessons of this school is compulsory. But this  only continues until we have reached the end of its curriculum and  earthly life cannot teach us any more.

Programmed into every  Divine spark is the urge to keep on growing and evolving and yearning  for the exploration of ever higher levels of life. That’s why, during  our spirit/soul’s periods of recovering from the stresses and strains of  earthly life in the spirit realm, when we have rested enough there  comes the realisation that, if we ever wish to finish with taking part  in earthly life, there is nothing for it but applying for another  lifetime on that plane.

The Roman philosopher Cicero, 106-43 BC,  struck the following warning note: ‘To be free, people must be enbonded  to the law.’ Cicero seems to have had earthly laws in mind, but his  words of wisdom apply just as much and even more to the Universal laws.  The only true freedom that’s available to us earthlings is of the  spiritual kind and that can only come about through conducting our  earthly existence in keeping with the Divine Universal laws. The law of  cause and effect ensures that none of us can ever get truly lost or  stranded in the vastness of space and Eternity. For a while, it seems  that the Universal laws are creating something like a cage for us  earthlings. But in truth they provide the structure and framework in  which all life, including ours, will forever be securely anchored in the  knowledge that God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are part  of them, and that their loving support will always be showing us the  way.

Once we are conducting our lives in harmony with the  Universal laws’ demands, there is no way we can go wrong. And even the  last ones of our fears and anxieties are going to gradually fade away,  when we find out that the intuitively received advice of our inner  guidance, the wise one or living God within. That’s the only teacher or  guru who is utterly trustworthy and reliable. Connecting with it and  learning to trust it is the ultimate purpose of our earthly education  and its final lesson.

From that point onwards, we shall forever  feel safe in the knowledge that we are guided and protected by groups of  spirit guides and helpers who are serving the Angels and Masters around  the throne of God, the Christ Circle. And wherever our evolutionary  pathway may still want to take us, onto ever higher and holier levels of  experience, we shall have no problems following their invitation when  it comes. Forever we shall be resting safely in the knowledge that our  inner guidance really does know the way of all things and has the  answers to all our questions and that, with the help and will of God and  the Angels, mountains of unfaith can be moved and all conditions healed  – including our world’s present state.

And that’s how, all  along, the Universe has wanted to place the key to genuine freedom into  the hands of those whose choices reveal that they are ready to receive  this gift. All we have to do is lead a good life, be honest and truthful  in all our encounters and at any time give of our best. In that case,  the Universal laws, in due course when the last one of our karmic debts  has been redeemed, nothing but more of what we are sending into our  world can find its way back to us.

Therefore, if someone does  them a nasty turn, instead of seeking vengeance and creating more  difficult Karma for themselves, wise ones choose to send such people  some kind, loving and forgiving thoughts, for they clearly do not know  what they are doing to themselves and what, in due course, is bound to  find its way back to them. The wise ones are doing this because they  know that making such choices is the only true freedom human beings will  ever have whilst taking part in earthly life.

They are aware  that our world’s outer plane is quite different from its inner spiritual  counterpart, that on that level there is no separation between  anything, everything is for real and there is no secrecy. Our two worlds  are merely separated from each other by a thin veil of consciousness.  Whatever happens in both worlds is clearly visible to everybody on the  inner plane. And even what we earthlings like to think of as our most  secret thoughts, they are as if we were shouting them from the rooftops  in the spirit’s realm.

Updated January 2021

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*How Much Freedom Do We Really Have?

Part Three 
*_
​ _*Invictus
*_
​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

​ For every human being there exists a    small developmental plan within God’ great plan for the whole of    Creation. Each new lifetime presents us with another birthchart and in    the right hands it can reveal what the newly born has brought with it    and indicate in rough outlines the lessons awaiting it. For wise higher    reasons, however, the birthchart on its own does not give a great  deal   away about what’s in store for the newcomer. Ah, but wait a  moment! The   Moon represents our earthly personality and where we have  come from.  The  Sun shows our spirit’s predestined pathway. That’s why  to my mind  the  progressions of the Sun and in particular the Moon are  much more   revealing than anything else. 

The Sun moves forward at the steady pace of one degree per year. The    Moon is known as the runner because it progresses at the rate of one    degree per month. When you can see for yourself how both these energies    have always been affecting your own life and that of those around you,    the way I have been doing for a long time, the Universe is providing   you  with living proof that we can but row our life’s boat. The   behaviour of  every one of us is comparable to a dog on a lead, which   the Angels of  Karma are holding it in their hands. It’s our karmic   debts that  determine what kind of relationships and lessons we have to   encounter. 

The Sun/Moon progressions show quite clearly how the Christ Spirit, the    Light of all lights and the Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us, is    constantly pulling all earthly life, including you and me, forwards  and   upwards on humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary  spiral  and  also our world. Even though we can but row the boat of our  life, we  are  not manoeuvred like marionettes or pulled like puppets on  a  string.  Because the Highest Forces of life have given us the  precious  gift of  freedom of choice, at all times we are allowed to  make our own  decisions  of how we wish to react to whatever comes our  way. However,  we are  personally responsible for every one of our  thoughts, words and  actins.  The Universal law of cause and effect,  widely known as the law  of Karma,  decrees that they have to return to  us in the fullness of  time. This  can come about later in the same  lifetime or in a far  distant future  one, when our earthly self has  grown strong enough to  cope with what it  once created.

Unbeknown to us earthlings for a long time, our choices have always    decided what kind of Karma we are creating for ourselves, the whole of    humankind and also our world. There are two streams of consciousness, a    constructive positive one of light and a destructive negative one of    darkness. Everything we think, speak and do has constantly been  feeding   into one of these streams and strengthened it. The decision  which  stream  we wish to support from now on is ours alone. Everything  depends  on the  degree of spiritual maturity we have reached when we  find out  about  these things. They empower us to steer the boat of our  life and  destiny  in the desired direction. And that shows that  knowledge truly  is power!

In the spiritual background of our earthly existence wise ones have    always been in charge of the individual and collective development of us    and our world. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the  throne   of God, assisted by countless groups of spirit guides and  helpers on  the  lower levels of the spirit realm always have been and  forever will  be  the eye that never sleeps. Our decisions show them the  degree of   spiritual maturity we have reached at any given moment. 

As a spark of the Great Light every human being in truth is a young God    in the making. Attending the lessons of the earthly school of life is    only compulsory for the initial part of our development. It has run  its   course when the following conditions have been fulfilled: a) all   earthly  lessons have been learnt; b) every aspect of our nature, i.e.   the  masculine and feminine, darkness and light, lower and higher    personality, have been integrated; and c) when the last bit of the Karma    we created in this lifetime and all previous ones has been redeemed.    And that can only come about when we bravely and patiently work our  way   through any kind of suffering that comes our way and accepting our    responsibility for creating it.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ ​
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

Part One
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides for  our world’s major transformation that has been taking place for some  time and will be reaching its peak at the beginning of the year 2021.  White Eagle is a collective name for all groups of friends and helpers  who, in co-operation with the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,  the throne of God, on their behalf have always been attending to  humankind’s spiritual progress. The White Eagle is a symbolism for the  Great Father/Mother’s love and wisdom. Its wings are the understanding  that enables humankind to lift itself above whatever,  for wise higher  reasons still has to happen on the earthly plane.

And  this is what our White Eagle friends have come to tell us today: ‘Fear  is the greatest evil that’s known in your world, especially the fear of  death and the unknown. As you are only afraid of what you do not  understand, we have come today to help you find a better understanding  of the processes of life all of you are constantly taking part in. A  high and holy destiny is in store for every one of you and also the  whole of humankind. And what in your world is known as death is merely a  moving into different dimensions of life. In truth, there is no death.

‘Every  human being is a spark of the Universal Christ’s Light and has the  potential for the very best as well as the worst qualities. And every  one of you is constantly moving forwards on their own predestined  pathway. Your earthly education starts with becoming familiar with the  crude and unevolved aspects of your nature. But in the course of many  lifetimes, you are steadily ascending your own evolutionary spiral. That  which is dark and evil in you is overcome and left behind through  gradually bringing forth, each from deep within their own being, the  best and finest, highest and holiest qualities of their own God or  Christ nature.

‘You are only afraid of the unknown for as long as  you believe that you are struggling alone with your lessons of the  earthly school of life, when in fact this could not be further from the  truth. God and the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne  of God, have always accompanied you and your world. At all times, they  are constantly observing what is happening in your world. They have  never left you and never will and that’s for the simple reason that they  are as much part of you as you are part of them. And with the passing  of time, sufficient numbers of human beings became sufficiently evolved  to take over.

‘That’s how it came about that we are serving God  and the Angels on the one hand and on the other one you, in the role of  your spirit friends and helpers. At all times, we are following the  instructions of the highest level of life and are constantly working in  close co-operation with various groups of Angels. All who are working on  our level, some a long time ago and others more recently, have attended  every lesson of the earthly school of life, the same as you are  occupied with now. Having walked a similar pathway, each one of us in  their own unique way is well qualified to intuitively advise those on  the earthly plane to do whatever is right for them, at that particular  moment. The story that every earthling has a Guardian Angel is a pretty  one. But alas, its untrue like so many of your world’s tales. A whole  group of spirit guides is dedicated to each one of you and our  friendship and help can be far more effective than one Angel on its own  could ever hope to be.

‘So what can we tell you about why the  truth that there is no death has been hidden from humankind for such a  long time? It came about for the wise higher reason of teaching your  world the value of truth, so that you would appreciate and treasure this  precious commodity when it returns to you in the age of truth, at last.  As this age has been with you for long enough by now, every human being  has the birthright of finding out who and what they truly are. The time  has come to find out that each one of you is a spark of the Great Light  of the Universal Christ. Therefore, you are an immortal and eternal  being who, just like God can and will never die. Alas, there are still  too many in your world who believe that life is a one-off thing and that  its end has been reached each time someone leaves their physical body  behind. This information could not be further away from the truth, if  only for the simple reason that, individually and collectively,  humankind has always been moving forwards on an upwards winding  evolutionary spiral and that this will forever continue.

‘At the  beginning of every human being’s earthly education, the Christ nature of  its earthly self consists of a tiny spark of the Sun of all suns and  the Light of all lights who is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. The essence of every one of you, without  exception, is immortal and eternal, and can never die. And that’s why  there is no real death for humankind, merely from time to time being  reborn into our realm, the world of spirit or light. Our world is not  ‘up there’ somewhere in the sky. It is an integral part of your world  that’s invisible to earthly eyes, but nonetheless is teeming with life.  Our world is humankind’s true home that’s merely a different dimension  of life, from which every one of you emerges at the beginning of each  new lifetime and returns to when it has reached it’s end.

‘Do not  believe any of the tales that are trying to convince you that those who  leave the earthly plane of life before your turn for doing so has come,  at the end of your present lifetime, has come round are dead and have  left you forever. We assure you that they are alive and well in the  world of light, our realm, enjoying the greater freedom that being  without a physical body brings with it. And that’s what will also happen  to you when, in due course, one of the kind and loving Angels of Death  takes you by the hand and invites you to go home. There is no such thing  as a grim reaper and leaving your physical body behind is similar to  the shelling of a pea from its pod.

‘The Christ light is the  higher God or Christ aspect of every human being. Only a small part of  it ventures forth each time it ventures forth into another earthly  sojourn and is reborn into a physical body it needs for getting around  on the earthly plane for that particular lifetime. At first these bodies  are equipped with a rational and logical mind whose horizons are  extremely limited. As yet they are unable to recognise that every  earthly self also has a higher nature that consists of a spirit/soul. At  that stage of your development, your Christ nature is still too weak to  wake up from its slumbering state. It takes a long time until the  Christ spark’s light has increased sufficiently for it to stir into  life. From that point onwards the Christ nature starts to influence its  lower earthly counterpart, so that it in turn begins to peer cautiously  beyond the end of its nose and, to its greatest surprise, discovers some  increasingly distant horizons.
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order - Part Two
*_
​ _*Loving God's Way
*_






​ ‘At first, the human mind has to be  focused on getting to know its earthly self, the world around it and the  tasks that are calling for its undivided attention. In this state of  ignorance the higher spiritual aspects of life are dismissed out of hand  and everything that cannot be seen, weighed and measured is rejected as  nonsense, humbug and imaginations. But, in the course of many  lifetimes, each earthly self learns from its own experiences. It slowly  but surely grows in wisdom and understanding and the vision of its  consciousness keeps on expanding. 

‘Every one of you eventually discovers that your earthly existence is  shared by a higher spiritual counterpart that’s invisible. After a  while, you realise that God is something quite different from what you  were told by your world’s all-male religions. It dawns on you that the  Divine Trinity consists of a Great Father as well as a Great Mother of  all life, and that their only born Son/Daughter is the Light of the  Universal Christ Spirit. To your astonishment you learn that, with the  help of the Christ light and nothing but the power of love and thought,  everything that exists in the whole of Creation was brought into being  through the Great Father/Mother’s coo-operation. 

‘Love and thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of  Creation and they cannot be destroyed by anything. That’s why bonds of  love and friendship between people and also their animals are forever.  And because of this, during your quiet times of reflection, prayer and  meditation, your thoughts have the power of connecting you with loved  ones, wherever they may be in your world or ours, as on the inner level  all is one and there is no separation between anything. 

‘And should anyone ask us who or what God is, the only thing we can say  is that God is in everything, the highest as well as the lowest aspects  of life and that throughout the whole of Creation. The ultimate aim of  every human being’s earthly education is learning to think, speak and  act like a young God in the making, because that’s what you truly are.  Towards the end of your earthly education you will be loving God’s way.  The more your Christ nature unfolds, the more behaving like God becomes  the only way of being for you. 

‘You need no-one to command that you should love those around you.  Because your nature is love, you no longer want to dominate anyone You  love everybody and wish to help and support them in any way you can.  Giving instead of taking away is your natural way of reacting to people  and situations. Lying, cheating and exploiting others never occur to  you. They are things of the past that have been left them behind by you.  You have nailed them to the cross of life. The cross is the oldest  symbol known to humankind for its earthly existence. 

‘Jesus bleeding to death on a wooden cross represents the process when  the lower earthly self is initiated into the higher aspects of its  nature. The earthly education of each one of you consists of many  lifetimes of believing that your physical nature is all there is to you  and to life in general. But as you approach the end of this existence,  your Divine spark has grown strong enough to be born. You gradually  begin to love everything that exists anywhere, the highest as well as  the lowest manifestations of life. You love that which is still dark,  evil and ugly in your world just as much as that which is beautiful and  perfect. You love both of them because you know that, the lower dark and  ugly aspects are but the crude and unevolved side of something that, in  the course of many lifetimes, will also transform into something  beautiful and perfect. Spiritually, perfection means accepting,  integrating and working with every aspect of your. After all, every one  of them is Divine. 

‘You love the lower aspects of your world as much, and maybe even more,  because you know what’s ahead of them, their future lifetimes of making  mistakes, struggling with defeating others and then being defeated  themselves, to created the necessary balance and clear the spiritual  bank account. You know that in the end everything comes right. And  because you love the lower aspects of life as much as the higher ones,  you provide both with all the help they are going to need. That’s why  you provide everybody with friends and helpers who, from your world’s  inner spiritual background are guiding and protecting each one at all  times. 

‘Even though for a long time you are unaware of their presence because  your earthly eyes cannot see these helpers, from the word ‘go’ of every  human being’s earthly education friends from the spirit realm are with  you and forever will be. They are observing everything that happens on  the earthly plane. Yet, unless someone asks for their help, they never  interfere with anything. Only when things threaten to seriously get out  of hand, do we step in and take over. And that’s what will soon happen  in your world. The pharma industry as the driving force behind its  present misery has had it’s way long enough. Satisfactory amounts of  karmic debts have been cleared away and the lesson of how much lying,  cheating and corruption are capable of causing has been learnt  sufficiently. Remember that the darkest hour is just before the dawn and  your world has by now reached this point.

‘Every one of you is on the earthly plane to evolve into a healer and  lightbringer, saver and redeemer of themselves, the whole of humankind  and your world. Healing consists of taking into your physical bodies  ever more of the Christ Star’s radiance. And every one of you has been  granted the gift of another lifetime for learning how to use this light  for your own healing and that of your world. The more you consciously  breathe the Christ light in and work with it, the more it enters the  cells of your physical body and from there travels into everything you  come into contact with. 

‘That’s why we are asking you to keep on sending kind, loving and  forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers.  Remember that each one of them feeds into the stream of your world’s  Christ Light and so increases its strength. When these thoughts return  to you, as they surely will, keep on sending them out time and again.  Through this the Christ stream’s power of absorbing ever more of the  darkness and fear that to this day is clouding your world’s  consciousness. And at the same time you own light increases and that’s  the only way the Christ Spirit of your whole world can be born. Every  one of you is required to do their share of bringing it about. God bless  you every one of you. All is well with you and your world and the end  of the present situation is close at hand.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Can God Be Weighed And Measured?’
 ‘Is There A God?’
•    The Truth About Truth?’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order - Part Three
*_
_*How Will The New Order Come About?
*_
_*The Eye That Never Sleeps
*_
_*




*_
​Know  that God and the Angels, as well as whole groups of spirit friends who  are at all times willing to assist you with everything. We are with you,  all the way and we shall never leave you. We could not if we wanted to,  because we are part of you and you are part of us. And yes, a new world  order is in the process of being born, inspired, guided and protected  by the Highest Forces of life, and nobody else! All those whose earthly  minds are tuned into our frequencies are receiver/transmitter stations  for bringing our ideas into your world. They are shown intuitively what  kind of contribution they can make and we notice with gladness that  their numbers are constantly increasing.

Tales about agendas and  resets are part of the age-old tested and tried propaganda methods of  your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Their basic approach,  throughout the ages, has changed very little, as can clearly be seen  from following: Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945, the  German politician was Minister for Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933  to 1945. As one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted  followers, he said: ‘If you tell a lie that’s big enough and keep  repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. However, such a  lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the  people from its political, economic and/or military consequences. It  thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to  repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus  by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

George  Orwell added to this: ‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the  more it will hate those who speak it.’ We hope you are not going to  hate us for trying to help you find a better understanding of how your  world’s present state came into being. Only if you inner guidance,  through the world of your feelings, reacts with: ‘This is the truth!’,  share the information we are bringing you with as many as possible, so  that with the passing of time ever more of you will start peering beyond  the ends of their noses. Hopefully, this will enable them to recognise  that the present experiences, the same as everything else that ever took  place on the earthly plane, serves the wise purpose of teaching  humankind the value of something. The pandemic 2020/2021 is an essential  part of humankind learning the value of honesty and truth.

Since  time immemorial, the Highest Forces of life have been teaching  humankind the value of things by first giving them and, after a while,  withdrawing them for a predestined length of time. And that could mean a  very long time indeed, for example the six thousand years of patriarchy  with its all-male religions. That was the period when the Great Mother  more and more withdrew the love and wisdom of Her feminine energies from  your world. Its reigns were placed into the hands of the masculine  forces.

Fortunately, in keeping with your world’s great  evolutionary plan, things eventually return and that’s what has been  happening in your world for quite a while by now. The Great Mother’s  love and wisdom are once again with you and we are among Her helpers,  who at all times are willing to intuitively show the way to anyone who  requests our assistance. Should someone ask you who we might be, tell  them that we are the messengers of God and the Angels from the spirit  realm. For a very long time indeed, it has been our task to help  humankind find a better understanding of who and what human beings truly  are and why they are taking part in earthly life.

The pathway of  each one of you, your whole world and everything that shares it with  you, always has been to slowly but surely move forwards on an upwards  winding evolutionary spiral; this will forever continue. Alas, to this  day many have difficulties accepting that God is in everything and  everything is part of God, and that means the highest as well as the  lowest aspects. God is not merely that which is good, right and  beautiful. It’s that part of your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of  all life, and therefore of you that all human beings in the course of  their earthly lifetimes have always been striving to bring forth, bit by  bit from deep within everybody’s own being. That which is dark, ugly  and evil in your world and your own nature is meant to be overcome and  left behind.

Your world exists of an outer and an inner plane.  The inner world is the outer world’s spiritual background and everything  that exists on the outer plane is created on the inner one. Without us,  and all others who have always been toiling ceaselessly and invisible  to human eyes, on humankind’s behalf behind the scenes, your world would  not exist. There would be no human beings, animal or plant life; there  would be nothing.

Our realm is the eye that never sleeps. We are  observing what’s happening on the earthly plane by day and night and  that’s the only place where the concept of time exists. Because we have  no physical bodies we are not in need of resting and sleeping at regular  intervals, like you do. And in case some of you are still wondering who  is in charge of your world, as well as all others that exist anywhere  in the whole of Creation, it’s God and the Angels and Masters of the  Christ Circle, the Divine throne. As executors of God’s great  evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation, these beings are the only  ones who are truly in charge of anything that exists anywhere. And  everything that ever happened anywhere, therefore also in your world,  has always rested safely in their loving hands.

That’s why we are  saying don’t be discouraged by anything, and especially not your  world’s lockdowns. Never doubt that God and the Angels, and all those  who are serving them on the lower levels of the spirit realm, are  constantly with you. They truly are and will not allow anything  seriously harmful to come to you or your world. Stay calm and remind  yourself that the darkest hour is always just before the dawn. On your  plane this applies literally; it is also true metaphorically speaking.

And  what about the promised new world order? It can only come about one way  and that’s an extremely simple one. In your world people seem to enjoy  creating difficulties for themselves through making things unnecessarily  complicated. This is in sharp contrast to our realm. All truly great  ideas are simple and everything here is that way. One of the best  examples of this is God’s Universal law of cause and effect or Karma.  Its justice is perfect and it simply decrees that everything has to  return to it’s source.

Establishing your world’s new order is  just as straight forward. All of you together are endowed with the power  of bringing it about and the best contribution any one of you can make  is to keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to your  world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. As your younger and less  experienced siblings in the great family of humankind, they are entitled  to your help – the way the youngsters of any good family are. Having  been created by God and the Angels, that’s most certainly true of  humankind.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Time’
 



[*=center]‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’ 
[*=center]‘The Aquarian Revelations’ 
[*=center]‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
 
 
From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order – Part Four

Do Not Be Afraid!
*_
​ _*




*_
​ It’s up to the older and more  experienced spirit/souls in your midst to assist their younger siblings  in the great family of humankind with finding a better understanding of  the higher purpose that  every human being’s earthly existence serves.  The pharma industry all along has been the driving force behind present  outbreak of mass hysteria, just like those of the bird and the swine flu  of previous your. Your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers are  employed and paid by them. And having learnt from their ‘mistakes’ of  the past, this industry is once more dreaming of  exploiting your  world’s resources and ruling it through fear. 

This dream is but a left-over from the patriarchal times. It is most  certainly not going to find fulfilment, now that the age of truth is  with you. But whatever one of you wishes and dreams of with their whole  being, the Angels are willing to make it come true. They are the only  ones who can do this and it may come about in two ways. The first one is  as a well deserved reward for past efforts. And the second one is for  the teaching of an important lesson that the dreamers are in need of, to  bring them down to the realities of their earthly existence. That’s why  we advise you to be careful about what you wish for and dream of, as it  could be fulfilled in an unexpectedly unpleasant manner. And this is  what soon is going to happen to the pharma industry. 

The time has come when even the last and slowest human beings need to  wake up to the fact that nothing in the whole of Creation ever happens  against the will and wishes of God and the Angels and is beyond their  reach. God’s great evolutionary plan for your world decrees that in the  age truth, ever more you will become aware that love and thought are the  two supreme powers of the Universal Forces. By now their energies have  become sufficiently powerful in your world  to absorb the last remnants  of darkness and evil that are still troubling it. 

We, your spirit friends and helpers, are grateful that ever more of you  are doing your share of assisting these Divine efforts through sending  kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to all troublemakers and  scaremongers who are interfering with your world’s wellbeing and  survival. Rest assured that they will and cannot win, because what they  are doing is not in keeping with the Divine will and wishes for  humankind’s developmental progress. 

Whatever still has to happen because of redeeming outstanding karmic  debts, do not be afraid. Open wide your inner doors to your own God or  Christ nature and the knowledge that we are with you and forever will  be, all the way. If you ask that we show you how to go about anything,  that’s what we are willing to do without fail. Every human being has the  birthright of being assisted by us, in any kind of situation that may  arise. For a long time, we have been waiting to guide all of you on the  road home into the conscious awareness of your own higher nature and  natural inner connectedness with God and Angels, and everybody else on  the lower levels of the spirit realm, that cannot be taken away by  anybody or anything.

For as long as we are needed, we shall continue to show the way. Yes,   even to those who do not yet know that no help from us can come to them  unless it is asked for. We are guiding and protecting them nonetheless,  the same as we have always done with everybody on their march home into  the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own. We are aware  that each can only do this in their own sweet manner and when the time  is right for them. It’s just that if you ask for our help, we can get  you there much more smoothly and quickly. 

The roads we are taking you are more direct because you are sure that  what you are doing is right. Everybody else can only find out by trial  and error and that means making more mistakes. Naturally, there is  nothing wrong with that as long as you learn something on each occasion.  All we can then do is stand by and support them, unseen in the  background, when in their spiritual ignorance they are creating ever  more karmic debts that will have to be redeemed, later in this lifetime  or a future one. 

Karmic debts are your responsibility because you are their creator.  Although we cannot remove them for you, we can certainly assist with  avoiding to accumulate new ones on the road of becoming aware that every  human in truth is a young God in the making. During your earthly  lifetimes every one of you is attending the first part of their  apprenticeship. The ultimate aim of your earthly education is that you  should evolve, in the course of many lifetimes as a physical being, into  a Christed one in your own right. 

At a certain point of every earthly self’s development, the Divine spark  within them has absorbed a sufficient amount of the Universal Christ’s  light to beneficially influence its lower counterpart. Sending kind,  loving and forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers does not  only increase their inner light, as explained in previous chapters of  the Aquarian writings, but also your own. That’s why we advise you to  keep on sending as many thoughts of this nature as possible into the  Universe. The more one of the sparks grows in strength, the more that  person’s Christ nature gains the upper hand over the drives and urges of  its lower earthly counterpart. They no longer appeal and are quite  naturally left behind in favour of developing the Christ nature’s  characteristics.

And that’s how all lower earthly personalities, in the course of many  lifetimes of believing that they are nothing more than physical beings,  slowly but surely bleed to death. Every human being’s higher God or  Christ nature eventually moves into the foreground of its earthly  counterpart and begins to take over from the lower earthly self’s drives  and urges, which once were its supreme ruler. Jesus bleeding to death  on the cross represents this process. Every human being, in the course  of its long evolutionary journey, takes part in this development as soon  as their time for doing so has come. 

The cross is the oldest symbolism for life on the earthly plane that’s  known to humankind. This is because the physical body fastens every one  of you firmly to this existence, until the purpose of any given lifetime  has been fulfilled. Only then are you allowed to leave that plane and  go home for some rest and recuperation with us. And that’s the case a)  as soon as you, through your earthly lessons, have grown sufficiently in  wisdom and understanding of yourself and the world around you; and b)  when a certain amount of your karmic debts has been attended to and  redeemed by you. Together with the wise ones in charge of you, you  agreed to do these things during your most recent stay in our realm. 
From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order - Chapter Five

I Asked And I Was Given*_






​ I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn to humbly obey.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might become wise
And be able to appreciate abundance when it arrives in my life.
I asked for power, that I might be feared and praised by people.
I was given powerlessness, that I might become aware that 
The only true power belongs to God.
I asked for all the things that would help me to enjoy my life.
I was given wisdom and the ability to enjoy all things.

I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might grow in understanding
And become a better human being through bringing
Forth from deep within the highest and best qualities,
Which in those days were still slumbering inside me,
Waiting to wake up to help me evolve into 
A true daughter/son of the living God on the Earth plane.

And when my awakening came, 
I asked for Divine courage and strength,
But the lessons of my subsequent life taught me 
That these characteristics cannot be given to us by anyone,
Not even by God and the Angels.
They can only be developed by following our inner guidance 
And bringing them forth from within 
The very core of our own being.

That is how the Universe at all times meets everyone’s true needs.
It’s just that frequently this has to come about in mysterious ways,
Which we as earthlings find hard to understand.
But rest assured that each time we ask for something
We get what we truly need. 
That’s why we need to be careful what we ask for,
Because in some way our are always 
Heard and replied to and that frequently 
In spite of our small earthly self’s desires.

All these things have taught me 
That my life – and everybody else’s – 
In truth is filled with the goodness and love
Of the Great Mother’s wisdom,
And that ultimately, each life is a gift and a benediction
From the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Christ Star.

* * *

My Divine Parents, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life, 
Also gave me six thousand years of patriarchy, 
With is unnatural all-male religions, 
As well as a bird and swine flu, some years ago.
This was recently followed by a full-size Plandemic. 
And that’s the finest example ever given of how, through fear,
Some people really can control our whole world. 
But, as they are soon going to find out,  
Only for a while.

For quite some time, lying and cheating, 
Greed and corruption have ruled our world 
And steadily gained the upper hand.
This has been for a wise higher reason. 
It’s how my Divine parents’ wisdom and love are
Teaching me the value of their characteristics of
Honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity.
That’s how they are showing us that nothing 
Is more precious than these qualities, 
In their world as well as ours. 
At last, I understand.
Hallelujah! 

And that’s why I will keep on sending 
Ever more good and kind, loving and forgiving thoughts
To our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers.
They really do know not what they are doing to themselves
And what, in some years, will need to come to our world again,
When God and the Angels need to use 
Another generation of young and inexperienced
Spirit/soul as instruments for bringing
Something similar or even worse to humankind,
To shake us from our spiritual slumber.

Yet, if we keep on sending kind and loving thoughts,
There will be no need for that, because we are then 
Doing all we can to help the present troublemakers’
God or Christ nature to grow strong enough
To bring it’s earthly counterpart to its senses.
It then won’t be necessary for God and the Angels
To have another go at driving 
The value of honesty and truth even deeper
Into the thick skulls of human beings. 

And that’s what I definitely want!
How about you?

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2021 ​ 
From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

Music Of The Future And The Past

Part One
*_
_*



*_

_Music was my first love
And it will be my last.
Music of the future
And music of the past.

To live without music for me
Would be impossible to do.
In this world of troubles,
Music helps me through._

John Miles

​On  the 19th January 2021 at 20.40 hrs Greenwich Meantime, the Sun moves  into the fixed Air sign Aquarius. It’s astrological symbol is the  Waterbearer. Should you be unfamiliar with the meaning of this, please  follow the relevant link at the end of this chapter. Aquarius is the  sign in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations not only  can but also will find fulfilment, when the necessary groundwork has  been done. One of the co-rulers of this sign is Saturn. This planet  represents the stern and undeviating aspect of the Great Father/Mother  that demands self-discipline and self-mastery from every one of their  children of the Earth. Without them no-one can be released into the  greater freedom of the Aquarian age.

The second co-ruler is  Uranus. The Uranian energies can bring about sudden and drastic changes  in our circumstances. Usually, only when the dust has settled after  while, we recognise that the change has been for the better and that it  has moved us forward on the evolutionary spiral. The Uranian energies  also are of an iconoclastic nature and every one of us is provided with a  certain amount of this power, to be used when the right time for doing  so has come. At least potentially, these energies enable us to smash to  smithereens that which has outlived its usefulness, for ourselves, for  humankind and also for our whole world. It can be used for getting rid  of any icon and, at the present time, this applies in particular to that  of moneymaking.

That’s how the old religions have been  disappearing, for quite some time. The war machinery manufacturers in  due course will follow in their wake. And after having shown themselves  in their true colours and revealed their intentions, who will continue  to trust the products of the pharma industry? For quite some time, they  have been in the process of being replaced by natural healing methods  and, by now, ever more of us are learning to tap into the Universal  blessing and healing energies. Being free of charge, they are available  by day and night to anyone who asks for them. All we have to do is tune  the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind into the  frequencies of the Highest levels of life, and then ask God and the  Angels that their healing energies should fill our whole being and  attend to that which is troubling us. From there these energies will  quite naturally continue their journey and flow to wherever someone is  in need of healing.

And now, let’s now take a closer look at the  words at the head of this chapter. They could have been written for me  or even by me. Since the days of my childhood the words of songs have  been just as important to me as their melodies. Both together have a  wondrous ability of starting to talk and telling me things I was up to  then unaware of. That’s what happened to me the other day about our  world’s present situation. A song came to mind that reminded me of  standing by a campfire in the Kieler Bay on the Baltic sea, in the year  1948. It was shortly after the end of the currency reform that gave  Germany the Deutschmark.

I was eleven years old at the time. The  Second World War from 1939-1945 with its Nazi dictatorship lay behind  us. Alas, on top of it the German civilian population had to endure  three more years of severe hardships when people had to survive on a  near starvation diet that had been designed by the American Morgenthal  plan. Read more about these times by following the relevant links at the  end of this chapter.

Exceptionally cold winters also had to be  dealt with. Our family, the same as millions of others, did not have  enough to eat for their rapidly growing children. There were four of us  who had not enough warm clothes and sometimes were without shoes on our  feet. On several occasions, my mother did not send us to school because  of it, which got her into difficulties with some of our teachers. Only  small amounts of fuel were available for keeping warm. And yet, our  family was among the comparatively rich!

At the end of those nine  years, everybody was looking for something good to happen in our world.  It came about for my middle sister and me when we were allowed to join  the Falcons, a German socialist movement for children and young people.  Before and during the war, the Nazi regime had tried to suppress and  eradicate the original and old-established socialist movement and all  its organisations, including the Falcons. Fortunately, they did not  succeed. By now, the Falcons have a history of over ninety years behind  it. To this day, they organise camps and other spare time activities.  They encourage the country’s youngsters to think in terms of democracy  and social justice, equality and beneficial general changes to their  society.

And that takes me back to the Kieler Bay. In the  evenings we gathered around a campfire and sang the new songs we were  learning, as well as older ones. One of my favourites was a song from  the Russian revolution. Someone had translated its words into German. I  remember how they were ringing a chord deep within me and that’s  probably why to this day I have neither forgotten the melody of this  song nor its words that speak of freedom, justice and solidarity.

It  was the German music interpreter and conductor Hermann Scherchen,  1891-1966, who got to know this song during his time as a Russian  prisoner of war in Latvia, at the beginning of the First World War 1914.  He wrote the song’s German text in 1918, shortly after getting home at  the end of the war. The melody is taken from a Russian student song and  it’s original Russian text was written by Leonid Petrovich Radin,  1860-1900.

Scherchen came across this song for the first time  when he was travelling on a train on which political prisoners were also  transported through Moscow; they were singing this song. Not  surprisingly, it went from strength to strength and with the passing of  time took its rightful placed alongside the ‘International’ and other  songs of this nature. Communist and socialist parties and organisations  adopted it as their battle hymn. The Nazis published it from 1934 in one  of their songbooks. It was adopted as the battle song of the Nazi SA or  Sturmabteilung, i.e. storm detachment. The SA was the party’s original  paramilitary wing that played a significant role in Hitler’s rise to  power in the 1920s and 1930s.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’

From ‘Love : The New World Order’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past – Part Two

Longing For Freedom
*_






​ To my mind, the spirit of the Aquarian  age could not be any better expressed than through this song. I was  hoping to translate its words for you, but alas stumbled over the very  first one. It is ‘brothers’ and considering that equal rights for both  genders have been with us for quite a long time, that goes very much  against the grains with me. I settle for ‘comrades’; aren’t we all  ‘comrades in arms’? Fortunately, our arms have nothing in common with  military weapons. They are the loving arms of the Divine Trinity of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ Spirit and It’s Light. So here we go:

‚Brüder, zur Sonne, zur Freiheit. Brüder zum Licht empor!’ Comrades, to  the Sun, to Freedom. In the spiritual sense, light has two meanings. The  first one is the life-giving and –supporting light and warmth of the  Sun in the sky above us. The second is the light of God’s sacred wisdom  and truth, which for a long time remained hidden behind the surface  words of the sacred texts of our world’s religions, as well as this  song. But at long last, ever more spirit/souls are developing the  ability of flying on the wings of their spiritual knowledge and  understanding. This enables them to lift themselves and the whole human  race into the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, to find new hope,  faith and trust in the goodness of their existence.

Every human being has the birthright to eventually discover their own  inner guidance, the wise one or living God within, who knows the way of  all things and the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. The  spiritual light that then comes to us has the power of shining into the  darkest corners of our earthly existence. It has the power of cleansing  every one of us from that which still appears to be dark, ugly and evil  in our own nature as well as our world. In truth, however, nothing is  truly evil, because it is but the crude and unevolved manifestation of  something. This applies as much to you as it does to me. 

With the help of a better understanding of our own true nature and God’s  wisdom and truth, the second meaning of light brings about spiritual  growth. The Universal Christ is the Sun behind the Sun and the Light of  all lights. That’s how It’s light and warmth, in those two ways by day  and night, shines through the Sun in the sky above our world into  everything that takes part in it. 

The freedom the song speaks of is that of the Aquarian age. It is the  age of rebellion and revolution, during which honesty and truth will  gradually emerge as our world’s supreme ruling forces. Aquarian freedom  consists of the freedom of believing only what our inner guidance,  through the world of our feelings, says is true! Even if it isn’t for  anybody else – as yet.

‚Hell aus der dunklen Vergangenheit leuchtet die Zukunft hervor.’ From  the darkness of past ages and times that taught us what kind of damage  lying, cheating and deceptions can do, individually and collectively.  The future of a new golden age of knowledge and truth, with plenty for  all and the end of suffering and even death, radiates from the darkness  of the past of not knowing and understanding who and what we truly are.  In spite of ‘the slings and arrows of outrageous fortunes’, as  Shakespeare wrote, in the course of many lifetimes, every one of us  steadily progresses forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary  spiral and that of our world. 

This continues until we have become enlightened enough to realise that  in truth everybody is a spark of the Universal Christ’s light.  Therefore, we are young Gods in the making who are serving the first  part of their apprenticeship in the earthly school of life. With the  passing of time, it dawns on us that God is in everything that exists in  the whole of Creation, that love is of God but so is hatred. In the  course of many earthly lifetimes, every human being – without exception –  is walking the road of overcoming and leaving the latter behind and  that can only be done through bringing forth and developing the former. 

That’s how, each in their own right, evolves into a Christed one,  eventually, who realises that we ourselves are God and that our earthly  education’s purpose all along has been the development of the higher and  highest aspects of God’s nature and our own, for our own benefit and  that of the whole of humankind and our world. And that’s how, hand in  hand with God and the Angels, we and our world for a long time have been  marching, steadily and unstoppably, along the road of enlightenment for  all. There is nothing that can halt or even delay our evolutionary  progress and the coming of a new golden age, because these things were  written in God’s great evolutionary plan for humankind and its planet,  when both of them first came into being. 

‚Seht, wie ein Zug von Millionen endlos aus Nächtigem quillt, bis  unserer Sehnsucht Verlangen Himmel und Nacht erfüllt!’ Our race’s  longing for true freedom has been filling Heaven and Earth, by day and  by night and that for a long, long time. God and the Angels have always  responded to our yearning, in their own way. But now at last the time is  right for millions of us to emerge from the darkness of not knowing and  understanding. Through finding out where they are coming from and going  to, the state of slavery for increasing numbers of people has reached  its end. They are no longer allowing themselves to be led by their  noses, like sheep to the slaughter, by the greed and avarice of anyone. 

Those characteristics are the driving forces behind our world’s present  situation, just as much as they were with the religions of the past, the  manufacturing industry of war machinery and, for some years by now, the  pharma industry. The only God or icon all of them ever truly served was  the one of moneymaking. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past – Part Three

Ending All Slavery
*_






​‚Brüder,  in eins nun die Hände. Brüder, das Sterben verlacht! Ewig der Sklaverei  ein Ende. Heilig die letzte Schlacht.’ United we stand and what doesn’t  make us weaker, makes us stronger. So let’s reach out for each other  and walk hand in hand with God and the Angels. Let’s laugh about the  notion of death, because it simply does not exist. We merely move  forwards to a different dimension of life, the spirit realm, humankind’s  true home. That’s where every spirit/soul merely goes at the end of  each earthly lifetime and re-emerges when the gift of a new one has been  granted.

It’s only a thin veil that separates our two worlds  from each other. Whenever we move behind the veil, we can join one of  the numerous groups of spirit guides and helpers. From that world we can  support our loved ones on this side more effectively than we ever could  before. The spirit realm is the inner part of our world. It is part of  us and with us, even though our earthly eyes cannot see it. It’s neither  ‘out there’ nor ‘up there’ somewhere.

And humankind’s last  battle is a holy one because it consists of the awakening of every one’s  own higher God or Christ nature. With the passing of time, all Divine  sparks slowly and steadily absorb ever more of the Christ Star’s light.  As soon as one of them has done so sufficiently, which happens for all  of us at a certain developmental point, their higher God or Christ  nature gradually takes over its counterpart, the earthly personality. It  usually surrenders itself without too much struggle, glad to be guided  intuitively by God and the Angels, and their spirit helpers.

The  word ‘Islam’ means surrender. Its true meaning is every earthly human  being surrendering itself, freely and willingly, to its higher God or  Christ nature. This surrender is holy because it takes place on a  different level, i.e. everybody’s own inner spiritual plane. It consists  of overcoming and leaving behind that which is crude and unevolved, in  our own nature and our world. The only purpose these things ever served  were waiting to be transformed into something that is good, right and  beautiful.

Attending to this is not really a battle and it’s not  even evil. It just means recognising that which has become undesirable  and no longer suits our own evolutionary requirements and our world’s.  These aspects need to be accepted and then, individually and  collectively, freely and willingly surrendered to the hopes, dreams and  aspirations of humankind’s higher God or Christ Self. When ever more of  us work along these lines of unfolding and developing their Divine  qualities, the Christ Spirit of our whole world is born. The Jesus  tale’s birth of the Christ child represents this process that eventually  takes place in every one of us and our world.

That’s how the  last holy ‘battle’ is going to bring about the end of all oppression and  slavery, especially of the spiritual kind. This battle is meant to be  won by every one of us, and that without a drop of blood being shed. And  that’s what we are in the middle of experiencing. Thanks and praise be  to the Highest that Mother Earth and the inhabitants of all her kingdoms  have at last reached this developmental phase.

Thanks and praise  also to our spirit friends and helpers who are intuitively showing ever  more of us what kind of contribution they can make to this process. How  about now tuning the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind  into the frequencies of the Highest, so that the Great Father/Mother’s  wisdom and truth can flow through you into our world with ever  increasing strength? So that, from the darkness of the past’s lying and  cheating, corruption and dishonesty, radiates ever more strongly the  light of the golden age when honesty and truth, wisdom and love will be  our world’s only and supreme rulers.

People will then be  supporting and helping each other, instead of doing their best to rob  and exploit those around them. The perfect justice of God’s Universal  law of cause and effect or Karma will be well known by everybody and  nobody will have any difficulties conducting their lives in keeping with  the Universal laws.

As touched upon earlier, the Aquarian age is  a period for rebellions and revolutions. The present one will be fought  with the conscious awareness that love and thought are the two most  powerful weapons that exist in the whole of Creation. Therefore, kind,  loving and forgiving thoughts are the most powerful weapon that can be  wielded by anyone, by day and night, anywhere. If we join forces and  come together as a group, we are strong and when we are working hand in  hand with God and the Angels we are invincible!

On the inner  level there is no separation between anything. All life is one. Love and  friendship are the themes of the Aquarian age and these bonds connect  all of us with each other, those who are aware of what kind of  beneficial energies are influencing our whole world with ever increasing  strength, as well as those who so far have no idea it.
From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past – Part Four

The Yoke Around Humankind’s Neck
*_






​ My inner  guidance tells me that, when Scherchen heard this song at the end of  World War I, the Highest Forces of life inspired him to express not only  his own yearning for the freedom of the Aquarian age, but also for the  whole of humankind. That’s how he contributed such a long time ago, in  his own unique style, to bringing about the end of a world in which  trouble and strife, lying and cheating, exploitation and slavery had  been the order of the day for a very long time. 

As soon as we become aware of our true nature and that our earthly  existence serves a wise higher purpose, we can no longer be forced into  taking part in wars that are not our concern, in which we have no  interest whatever and are unwilling to fight for the power crazy ones  and money spinners of our world. We yearn for a world that’s simply at  peace. And that’s how the German version of this song came into being.

What’s at present happening in our world is not unlike the senseless  slaughtering of people, for the sake of satisfying the greed and avarice  of two money-printing weapon manufacturers, who are responding to each  other in World War I and II, whose latest inventions are making the  killing of millions ever easier. It seems to me that the only difference  is that this time one part of the pharma industry produced first one  aspect of its weapon, i.e. the fear of ill health and death through  virus infections. Viruses are ideal because their presence is much more  difficult to prove than anything else. Part two of the pharma industry’s  weapon is rushing out vast amounts of serum that are bound to be of  doubtful quality. Never mind, the industry hopes and dreams that  eventually every country in our world will make vaccinations with one of  their serums compulsory for all its citizens. 

What they are not aware of is that, with the help of God and the Angels,  the Aquarian age will continue to take humankind forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral, until the end of all kinds of slavery has  been achieved. First in line is the spiritual slavery that was inflicted  upon humankind by our world’s old religions with their false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices. Their true purpose in life also was money  spinning and that through various types of warmongering that unashamed  robbed people of their resources. The warmongering stayed, merely the  weapons changed with the passing of time.

In the six thousand years of patriarchy, first the religions with their  false beliefs of all-male God-heads appeared. When they eventually lost  their grip on their ideas of ruling our world, manufacturers of ever  more sophisticated war machinery entered the picture. In different  countries they were helping each other to become ever richer. And for  some time by now viruses have been taking their place and the pharma  industry is doing their best to convince humankind that the only way of  surviving at all is accepting their vaccinations. The driving force  always has been the greed of the industries involved and pushing the  whole train along, from behind invariably has been and still is FEAR! 

That’s how, from time to time, a different lot of troublemakers and  scaremongers manage to rule our world’s roost for a while. They stay  until someone else’s turn has come to frighten people out of their wits.  Fear is the worst yoke that all human beings for a long time carry  around their necks. And as I know from first hand experience, it’s an  exceedingly difficult one to remove. But we are not alone in this and it  can be done. With the help of God and the Angels all things are  possible and they have been waiting for a long time to intuitively show  us how to go about it. All we have to do is ask!

To my mind, the worst slavery of all throughout the ages has been  believing that every word of our world’s sacred texts is literally true.  For long enough they have kept us away from finding out who and what we  truly are and what God really means. For example, Jesus is not a  historical figure who once walked in our midst and who save and redeem  us, if we believe in him. The God-man, half human and half God, is a  symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. That is  the only one in the whole of Creation who really can save and redeem us,  namely we ourselves have to do it. Nobody will come and wave some kind  magic wand over us, to do it for us. Heaven and hell are not places that  anyone ever went to. They are states of consciousness which human  beings are capable of creating for themselves and people and animals  alike around them. 

There never was an all-male Godhead of Father and Son. In truth, the  Divine Trinity has always consisted of the Great Father/Mother of all  life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ Spirit and  Its Light. Things like these are the yokes that have been waiting for a  long time to be removed from every human being’s neck. As soon as that  has been done, no kind of troublemaker and scaremonger will ever be able  to deceive us. When our opinions are solidly based on what our inner  guidance, the wise one or loving God within, in any given moment tells  us intuitively is right or wrong for us, truth or lie, no-one can lead  us astray or prevent us from coming to our own conclusions and using our  own judgment,

Through the awareness of who and what we truly are, what we always have  been and forever will be, that our true nature is love, that from love  we have come and to love we are going, individually and collectively,  our earthly self’s fears melt away like snow before the warmth and love  of the Sun. And who and what is the Sun in the sky above us? One of the  many physical manifestations of the Sun of all suns and the Light of all  lights, the Universal Christ’s light. 

One of these days, the whole of humankind will have reached the state of  fearlessness. That’s when humankind’s longing and dreaming of living in  world, whose outer and inner plane is filled with nothing but peace  that will last forever and never go away. The more we yearn, with our  whole being for the appearance of such a world, the more it fills Heaven  and Earth, the more millions are going to emerge from the darkness of  their spiritual ignorance into the radiance of the Aquarian age’s light  of honesty and truth. And here at last is the song in its original  version:
 
Brüder, zur Sonne, zur Freiheit,
Brüder zum Licht empor!
Hell aus der dunklen Vergangenheit
leuchtet die Zukunft hervor.

Seht, wie ein Zug von Millionen
endlos aus Nächtigem quillt,
bis unserer Sehnsucht Verlangen
Himmel und Nacht erfüllt!

Brüder, in eins nun die Hände.
Brüder, das Sterben verlacht!
Ewig, der Sklaverei ein Ende,
Heilig die letzte Schlacht.

Heinrich Scherchen 1918

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘War And Peace Among Nations’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Myths and Legends For The Aquarian Age’

From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

Music Of Future And Past – Part Five

*_​ _*The Magic Of Music
*_
​ 





​ Music is one of the most essential parts  of the great Mother of all life. I am the feminine wisdom and love  aspect of the Divine Trinity and the soul of the whole of Creation.  Music is My voice that informs your world about the harmonies of the  Heavenly Fields, on the highest levels of life. With the help of poets  and composers who are serving Me, I share them with you on the earthly  plane. The magic of My music has always captivated the senses of human  beings, so that I could communicate with them more easily. Since time  immemorial, making music and listening to it has had the power of  lifting humankind above the trouble and strife of their earthly  existence and lifting them into My loving arms.

I inspire the making of instruments and the musicians who use them.  They, like everything in the whole of Creation, are constantly moving  forwards and upwards on their personal evolutionary spiral of life and  that of the whole humankind. That’s why I constantly encourage them to  aim for ever better sounds that please them, their listeners and also  Me. I am mistress and servant alike, not only of those who dwell on the  earthly plane but also those who on that plane are believed to be dead,  when in truth the essence of their being, their spirit/soul is alive and  well in My world, the spirit realm. That’s humankind’s true home, from  which you emerge at the beginning of each lifetime and return to when it  has run its course.

As the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, I am eternal and immortal  and so is every one of you. My music responds to the needs of all who  are taking part either side of the thin veil that separates your two  worlds from each other. In days gone by, I used to accompany you into  battle and was there each time some physical remains were laid to rest  in a grave. My vibrations have the power of making humankind laugh and  rejoice, weep and mourn, wonder and worship. My sound can tell stories  of love and hate, of souls who have been condemned as well as redeemed.  Your prayers fly on My wings and take you into My world. 

I am part of the smoke that falls over battlefields, where people are  dying and thinking of their loved ones. Each one of you can only learn  through their own experiences that there is no glory in warmongering,  merely suffering and dirt, pain and blood, as well as tears for your own  misery and of those you are leaving behind. 

I reach and comfort human spirit/souls when their earthly selves have to  wade through the depths of depression and despair, because of the  karmic debts they themselves have created in other lifetimes or earlier  in this one. I open human hearts to love and I am as much present and at  home on marriage altars, as christening fonts and funerals. Each time  someone stands at the open grave of a loved one, who has been called  home into the world of light, I console those who are left behind. I  heal the inner wound that was caused by the other person’s leaving. 

I am but one of the many qualities and gifts of the great Father/Mother  of all life. I am the Goddess and God is My masculine counterpart. I  serve Him and the whole of our creation, and vice versa. Before Me  everybody is equal. Kings and their servants alike are My slaves. In the  school of earthly life, I communicate with you in many different ways.  The birds of the air, the insects in the fields, the crashing of waves  on ocean shores and the wind sighing in the trees, all are speaking My  language. And once you have become aware of My presence, you can  perceive me anywhere, even in the chatter of voices and the clatter of  wheels on city streets.

All life is My family and you are as much part of Me as I am part of  you. The very best as well as the worst is in every one of you. And all  of you are instruments that were created to serve us, the Divine Trinity  of the Great Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter,  the Universal Christ spirit’s light. We in turn serve you. You are like  us and we are like you. We have never left any one of you. During your  race’s most traumatic experiences, the voice of My music has always  served you upfront. I was there and I will never leave you. Each time  one of you is wounded in mind and body, spirit and soul, listening to Me  comforts and heals.

I am the inspiration behind all works of art. That’s the way I enjoy  expressing and experiencing myself through you most. I have always  inspired your world’s writers of poetry and prose, as well as your  composers. To this day, I get some of you to write poems and others to  set them to music, so that My messages can reach millions of you in this  way. Some of you can use words and music together for the blessing and  healing of the whole of humankind. Such gifts take many lifetimes to  develop. 

Everybody is gifted in some special way and the quality of what you  produce depends on which evolutionary level you have reached, at any  given moment and how well the receiver/transmitter station of your  earthly mind is tuned into our frequencies. That’s how I inspired  Aquarius to bring this to you. I hope that it encourage ever more of  you, My beloved children of the Earth, to take to the wings of your own  creative imagination. The Angels and I can then assist you to lift  yourself, the whole of humankind and your world, to experience ever  higher levels of life, whilst still taking part in earthly life but  adding a touch of the magic and beauty of My world to everything you do.

The cosmic dance of your solar system’s planets is constantly making a  sound that in your world is known as the music of the spheres. It’s My  voice that always has and forever will be accompanying every one of you  and the whole of Mother Earth with all here kingdoms on their journey  forwards on an upwards winding spiral, in keeping with the Father’s  great evolutionary plan. Every planet and house of the zodiac has a  different lessons to teach and therefore plays a unique kind of music,  during the times you spend attending the earthly school of life. 

Whilst there, learn to pay attention to the birds, but not only their  songs. They are My messengers and I am the one who orchestrates them and  their movements. If you watch them, their behaviour patterns can give  you valuable clues about your own motivations and what’s happening in  the world around you. Their mere presence has always been trying to tell  you that, in spite of the fact that you are tied to the earthly plane  by your physical body for a certain length of time, your spirit/soul  remains free. Every one of you has been provided with wings, just like  the birds, and that’s your imagination because it enables you to go  wherever and whenever you wish. As soon as you think of a place, even if  it is in one of the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, you are  instantly there. 

And when you do not listen to the song of birds with your mind alone,  you can sense the vibrations of their joy and happy feelings stir in  you. They too are wings on which every one of you has the power of  lifting themselves above the conditions of their earthly existence onto  the higher and eventually highest levels of My realm. That’s how you can  release yourself, at least for a while, from whatever could be  troubling you at any given time. Music vibrations sometimes have the  power of lifting you into My heart, to which yours responds with  feelings of happiness. Regardless of how anxious and frightened you may  sometimes feel about what’s happening in your world, when you listen to  music whose vibrations deeply resonate with your innermost being,  gladness fills your whole being and that increases your faith and trust  in the goodness of the life that has been given to you.

Birds belong to the air element, the region of thought. They are telling  you that your spirit/soul is part of their realm and that in truth it  is as free as the birds. Try it out for yourself and observe how your  thoughts can instantly take you into a distant corner of Creation. Every  human spirit/soul has its own song. As soon as yours has become as pure  and clear as that of the birds, nothing in the whole of Creation will  even try to stop you from lifting yourself and the whole of humankind  into the blessing and healing rays of the Universal Christ, so that all  can share them with you.

The music of times gone by is living proof that I, the Great Mother, the  love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity, never left you. This  applied particularly during the six thousand years of patriarchy with  its dominance of the masculine and the make-believe world of a  nonsensical all-male Godhead. During that time, your whole world was  particularly in need of Me and My gifts.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Message Of The Birds’
•    ‘The Lark’s Message’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’​ 
From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love : The New World Order

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth . . .
*_
_*




*_
​Today  I would like to introduce you to another truly inspired man and that is  the American journalist, Jon Rappaport. His ability of going after the  truth of a matter and finding it, is astonishing. I find this most  refreshing and welcome in these times of turmoil, when the Divine  qualities of humankind’s higher nature of honesty and truth, would be in  danger of getting overlooked and lost in the shuffling that for some  time has taken place on our world’s outer plane. But not when Jon is  around!

Here are Jon’s most recent efforts. Each one of them is  well worth taking the time for reading. Thanks and praise be to the  Highest for giving us people of Jon’s calibre, who are willing to share  their reflections on our world’s background with us. I believe that  under this author’s pen the truth comes bubbling to the surface better  than anywhere else! Thank you, Jon, and keep the good work up – on  behalf of all of us.

1)    Here is something that does not  surprise me the tiniest bit. It is about Nazi Germany’s ‘IG Farben: the  roots of the COVID plan.’ Published 4th January 2021 by Jon Rappoport

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/04/ig-farben-the-roots-of-the-covid-plan/

2)     ‘Medical weapons of mass destruction.’ A continuing tradition, in  which COVID is the latest example. 5th January 2021 report by Jon  Rappoport who is getting ever more inspired. All his articles are highly  recommended reading material.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/05/medical-weapons-of-mass-destruction/

3)    ‘The criminal WHO blows its own cover: fake PCR test.’ By Jon Rappaport 31st December 2020

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/31/the-criminal-who-blows-its-own-cover-fake-pcr-test/

4)    ‘Why do hypocritical officials violate their own COVID rules?’ The open secret by Jon Rappoport 1st January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...ical-officials-violate-their-own-covid-rules/

5)    ‘World Health Organisation Deletes Naturally Acquired Immunity from Its Website?’ Something fishy going on, very fishy!

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter

4)    ‘The World Health Organisation WHO has Changed The Definition of Herd Immunity.'

https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-who-has-changed-the-definition-of-herd-immunity/5733149

Before  the change, the definition was as follows: Herd immunity is the  indirect protection from an infectious disease that happens when a  population is immune either through vaccination or immunity developed  through previous infection. This means that even people who haven’t been  infected, or in whom an infection hasn’t triggered an immune response,  they are protected because people around them who are immune can act as  buffers between them and an infected person. The threshold for  establishing herd immunity for COVID-19 is not yet clear.

With  Bill Gates and the pharmaceutical companies as the driving force behind  the WHO efforts, a new version was published 15th October 2020. It now  states: ‘Herd immunity’, also known as ‘population immunity’, is a  concept used for vaccination, in which a population can be protected  from a certain virus if a threshold of vaccination is reached. Herd  immunity is achieved by protecting people from a virus, not by exposing  them to it.

5)    ‘COVID: where are the courageous religious leaders?’ By Jon Rappoport

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/28/covid-where-are-the-courageous-religious-leaders/

6)     ‘Lockdown civilization: phase one and phase two.’ By Jon Rappoport 6th  January 2021 ‘Lockdowns were never about a virus or a pandemic.  Lockdown Civilization has been in the planning and development stage for  a long time.’

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/06/lockdown-civilization-phase-one-and-phase-two/

7)    ‘To the people of lockdown California: it’s jailbreak time!’ By Jon Rappoport 7th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/07/to-the-people-of-lockdown-california-its-jailbreak-time/

8 )    ‘Was the assault on the Capitol building a false flag?’ By Jon Rappoport 7th January 2021

9)    ‘When protestors took over federal buildings: a little thing called history.’ By Jon Rappoport 11th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...eral-buildings-a-little-thing-called-history/

10)     ‘Breitbart: anti-lockdown protestors force their way into Oregon  capitol.’ By Jon Rappoport – How much longer is it going to take until  the Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age of rebellion and shaking off any yoke  that anyone tries to put on humankind?

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...otestors-force-their-way-into-oregon-capitol/

11)    ‘CDC Issues New Guidelines, Launches Probe After 1000s Negatively-Affected Following COVID-19 Vaccination.’

https://www.zerohedge.com/covid-19/...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter

12)    ‘A brilliant analysis of vaccination, by Richard Moskowitz, MD and homeopath.’ By John Rappaport

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...nation-by-richard-moskowitz-md-and-homeopath/

13) ‘In case you thought the PCR test detects an actual virus...wrong.’ By Jon Rappoport

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/25/you-thought-the-pcr-test-detects-an-actual-virus-wrong/

14) ‘COVID: Open letter to business owners.’ And an offer by Jon Rappoport

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020/12/29/covid-open-letter-to-business-owners/

15) ‘When protestors took over federal buildings: a little thing called history.’ By Jon Rappoport 11th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...eral-buildings-a-little-thing-called-history/

16)     ‘Exposed: Fauci and CDC clash; can’t keep their story straight.’By Jon Rappoport 12th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...and-cdc-clash-cant-keep-their-story-straight/

17)     ‘Your group sets off a bomb in the Senate building, and Bill Clinton  pardons you.’ The astounding Susan Rosenberg case, and the logic of the  left. By Jon Rappoport 13th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...enate-building-bill-clinton-pardons-the-perp/

18 )    ‘Alert: the operation to squash protests in America.’ By Jon Rappoport 14th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/14/alert-the-operation-to-squash-protests-in-america/

19)     ‘COVID vaccine secret, a stunner!’ By Jon Rappoport 15th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/15/covid-vaccine-secret-a-stunner/

20) ‘The Matrix Revealed: Cartels That Run The World.’ By Jon Rappoport 9th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/09/matrix-revealed-cartels-that-run-the-world-revealed/

21)      ‘Power Outside The Matrix: The Free Individual Returns from the  Dead.’ There are two major effects of overall mind control. By Jon  Rappoport 16th January 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/16/new-reality-invented-power-outside-the-matrix/

22)    ‘Why Twitter and FB must ban the NY Times.’ By Jon Rappoport 19th January 2021  

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/19/why-twitter-and-fb-must-ban-the-ny-times/

Jon  Rappoport was born April 16, 1938. He is an American journalist and  author living in San Diego, California with his wife, Dr. Laura  Thompson, with whom he does much work advocating alternative medicine.  He studied philosophy for four years at Amherst College in  Massachusetts, graduating in 1960. He has published the web site  nomorefakenews.com since 2001. He has been an investigative reporter for  over 20 years. Rappoport has also authored several non-fiction books.  Although his main focus over these years has been the power of the  imagination and creativity, he is most often cited and interviewed as an  authority on conspiracies and global elites, the work of the latter, as  Rappoport sees it, in general being implemented through the seven  global cartels, which he identifies as the government, military, money,  intelligence, energy, media, and medical.

From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

John Rappaport, the man who wrote the book about AIDS which alleged that it was not caused by a virus. Strange that almost no-one dies from it now they have worked out a good regime of antiviral drugs for it, they have kept my friend Emile alive for years now. The man is a faker and sensationalist, look at the way he mixes seventy year old news about Nazis with conjecture about the present day in that first article cited. Don't believe a word of him, Aquarius, because he mixes truth and falsehood so you can't tell which is which in my opinion, and that is dangerous. At 82 years old he should know better, and he is seriously at risk if he catches covid himself.


----------



## Aquarius

Dear Olly,

Let’s agree to disagree and shake hands. My inner guidance tells me that Jon Rappaport tells the truth and nothing but the truth. That’s what you always get from me; otherwise I would not share it with you. I am a free spirit and all my work is of an intuitive nature that represents my truth. When you read or hear some of it and your inner guidance murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true,’ you can believe it and make it part of your own truth. But only then! 

Everything I write has grown organically within me, so to speak. Since I started holding my ideas about spiritual topics down in writing more than twenty years ago, there has been an uninterrupted flow of them that to this moment has not stopped. As I had never felt the slightest interest in spiritual issues, I most certainly did not read about them extensively, the way many people are doing. That’s why initially I was surprised how much I knew about religious/spiritual issues, in spite of the fact that I had never given them any thought before. Yet, blessed as I am now with the gift of hindsight, it is not hard to see that this was necessary for carrying out the special task for which I obviously have been chosen. It ensured that in this lifetime my consciousness would not filled to the brim with too many prejudices, false beliefs and preconceived ideas of the past.
With love - Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle

That you had an understanding of spiritual issues does not surprise me at all. We are all human and all see that world as humans, we may have different perspectives, but as you say yourself we all part of one, that is a type of understanding that all may achieve by looking in their heart; many do not, but that is another thing. There is a different sort of understanding, that of the physical and material world rather than the spiritual, that is gained by observing, theorising and testing, the two do not mix. The laws of geometry and thermodynamics do not change, no matter how much we deny them, that is how we know that the cleverest conjurer is not actually a magician even though we can not see through the trick.  Not everything he says is true, beware the man who makes a handsome living from his preaching.


----------



## Aquarius

‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ George Orwell

‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ Mark Twain


----------



## Aquarius

*A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran

On Religion*







An old priest said: ‘Speak to us of Religion.’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘Have I ever spoken to you of anything else?
Isn’t everything a religion in its own special way,
Because it’s a gift from our Creator and connects us
With Him/Her, no matter what our world’s religions 
Have ever told us about who or what God is.
God is the wonder and surprise human spirit/souls experience,
For example when their hands are hewing a stone 
Or attending to a weaving loom.

‘Who can separate their faith from their actions
Or their beliefs from their occupations?
Who can spend their daily hours and say:
‘This part of me is for God and that for myself.
This is for my spirit/soul and that for my physical body?’
All hours of any given lifetime are 
Wings on which our spirit/soul is working
Its way through space and time. 
For a long time without being aware of what we are doing,
We are experiencing every part of our being.
Effortlessly, we change from our God or Christ nature 
To our earthly personality, its counterpart.

‘If we wear our morality only as our best garment 
When we attend church on Sundays, 
There is no way of getting any idea 
Of what the concept of God truly means.
For as long as someone’s conduct is limited by 
The dogma and creed of one religion or another,
Their soul’s songbird is like being trapped in a cage. 
Nobody can sing their finest songs from behind wires and bars.
And for as long as someone’s worshipping is but a window 
That they open and shut at their will,
It’s impossible for them to experience 
The constantly open windows of 
Every human being’s spirit/soul’s true home,
The world of spirit or light.

‘The Aquarian age brings the recognition for the whole of humankind
That everybody’s daily life is the temple of the only true religion,
Of love and integrity, honesty and truth.
Let’s enjoy and made good use of everything that we, 
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Have brought into being, whether something 
Is a necessity or serves our delight.
Each night, before going into dreamtime, 
Lets leave our mistakes behind because 
They were nothing but lessons the past
Instead, rise on the wings of the knowledge 
Our spirit guides and helpers are intuitively bringing us.
Let’s take our whole world and everything that shares it with us
Into the loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life.
Embrace humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspiration
Into the spirit realm, so they can intuitively show
Us how we can contribute to fulfilling them. 

‘Together with God and the Angels, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers, 
Lets lift ourselves on the wings of honesty and truth
Into the greater freedom of the Aquarian age,
Finding out who and what our Creator truly is by 
Discovering the higher and highest realities of our 
Earthly existence and it’s inner spiritual background.
Let’s stop allowing ourselves to be led by our noses 
And following like sheep the information spread by 
Our world’s troublemakers and scaremonger,
As well as other things that were written a long time ago,
Are outdated and are in need of reviewing, now. 

‘The religion of the Aquarian age is of the heart.
For some time by now it has been working hard on
Explaining to all human beings, that
Independent of colour, race or creed, every one of them
Is taking part in the earthly school of life,
To help the grow in wisdom and understanding of 
The true nature of God, their own and their world. 
The belief systems of the past were not really religions.
The word means connecting with God and all they did 
Was purposely keeping us away from discovering 
Who and what God truly is and who we are.
Fortunately, by now this has reached its end.

‘The Great Father/Mother of all life’s 
God and Goddess aspects 
Are as very much alive in every one of us,
As well as our children and everybody else.
And when we gaze into space, especially at night, 
To our delight we discover that even with 
Every star and cloud our Divine parents are embracing 
Everything that takes part in our world and that 
With the same loving care with which they are attending 
To the rest of the whole of their Creation. 

‘Every ray of sunshine and drop of rain 
That touches the Earth, comforts, blesses and heals
Humankind and our whole world. 
In every flower, leave and blade of grass 
God and Goddess are smiling.
The branches of our trees, like their hands and arms,
Are waving to us and the wind 
Whispers words of healing and peace.
Anyone who is aware of their presence can hear
What they are telling our world about 
The religion of the Aquarian age:

‘There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
And their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Reinterpreted by Aquarius
Updated January 2021 

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Memories - Part One*_

_*




*_
 Memories –
Light the corners of my mind.
Misty water-coloured memories
Of the way we were.

Scattered pictures
Of the smiles we left behind.
Smiles we gave to one another
For the way we were.

Can it be that it was all so simple then?
Or has time re-written every line?
If we had the chance to do it all again
Tell me, would we? Could we?

Memories, may be beautiful and yet
What’s too painful to remember
We simply choose to forget.
So it’s the laughter
We will remember
Whenever we remember,
The way we were. . . 

Barbra Streisand

​Aquarius is the sign of group  consciousness and friendship with all manifestations of life. For all of  us the Aquarian age has brought with it the need for healing all our  relationships. First in line are the ones with ourselves and with God.  But all of them and especially the difficult and traumatic relationships  are waiting to be transformed into friendships. This is a must when we  are reaching the end of our earthly education, because anything that’s  left unattended in our last lifetime necessitates another one for  dealing with this issue.  

Besides, a better understanding of how the processes of life affect  every one of us does away with the need for trying to forget things.  Finding it is a journey that starts with the discovery that humankind’s  existence never has been and never will be a one-off thing, at the end  of which we are snuffed out like a candle. The next step is the  realisation that the spirit realm is humankind’s true home, from which  every one of us emerges at the beginning of a new lifetime and returns  to when it has run its course. Isn’t it good to know that anyone who has  gone there before us is alive and well, and by no means dead? 

The painful things that happen between people invariably serves the wise  higher purpose of redeeming someone’s karmic debts. The parties  involved, before entering their present lifetime, on the advice of the  wise ones in charge of them in the spirit realm, agreed to attend to  these. Knowing this makes it easier for me to reach out and connect with  those who departed from this plane, without any possibility of healing  my relationship with them. There were quite a few of them and without  the understanding I have found by now, the memories of what happened  would indeed be too painful to remember. But from where I am now, I feel  a strong need to renew the love that once existed between us. It’s good  to know that my suffering at their hands at least somewhat must have  restored the balance of my spiritual bank account. 

To me, understanding is a kind of magic key that has the power of  unlocking our inner doors. That makes it easier to reach out for and  forgive each other. First we need to forgive ourselves for needing the  lessons that came our way, through the way we behaved in previous  lifetimes. Then I like to thank the other one(s) for agreeing to play  this part and forgive them for getting lost in the illusion of their  earthly existence. Understanding and forgiveness together have the power  of moving even the most traumatic experiences onto a higher and more  mature spiritual level, where they belong.

In the inner spiritual world there is no separation between anything and  all is one. Every human being who ever existed, not merely those who  hurt and wounded us in any of our lifetimes, are as much part of us as  we are part of them. All of us are coming from love and to love our  evolutionary journey eventually returns every one of us. Love and  thought are the two most powerful forces in the whole of creation that  connect all of us with each other, quite naturally. Nothing can wipe out  or even disturb any love that ever existed between us. That’s why  sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to anyone with whom we fell  out, for one reason or another, works wonders for the healing process.

It’s not difficult to set this process in motion when one brings to mind  the kind and noble things the other one did. As everybody has  everything within, the worst as well as the highest, noblest and best,  there must have been some. From the evolutionary point both of us are  likely to have reached by now, their earthly personalities and the  lessons we once took part in together, have faded away. Any pain we had  to endure served the redemption of at least some of our karmic debts;  who knows, maybe all of them. 

The earthly personality is shed each time our spirit/soul returns for  rest and recuperation to the spirit realm. The same happens to our  physical body. It’s intended to serve as our vehicle for getting around  on the earthly plane for one lifetime only. The physical body acts like  an overcoat underneath which our body of light or astral body is worn.  At any given time, the light body consists of as much light as our  spirit/soul has so far been able to absorb from the Christ Star’s light.  And each time we send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to anyone,  our own light increases. 

Our earthly personality with all its quirks and idiosyncrasies is left  behind at the gate of the spirit realm, so to speak. The memories of it  are stored in our soul and from there we pick it up again, each time we  enter another lifetime for the continuation of our learning process.  Yet, for as long as we are in the spirit world, we are what we truly  always have been and forever will be: a spirit/soul who is immortal and  will never die. In that state, we are once more consciously aware of the  wise higher purpose every one of our earthly lifetimes serves. We are  young Gods in the making who are serving the first part of their  apprenticeship on the earthly plane. 

Mother Earth is a school and a place of learning, whose lessons provide  every one of us with the same kind of education. It’s final stage has  been reached when we have evolved into a Christed one, in our own right.  Earthly life can then not teach us any more. Although taking part in  this education is compulsory, nobody ever forces us to apply for another  lifetime. We come of our own free will, as otherwise our energies will  never be right for being released into exploring the higher and  eventually highest levels of life.

Understanding the astrological background of the things that once  irritated and annoyed me in someone’s behaviour, for a long time has  been immensely helpful to me. Forgiving someone is easy when one  understands that they could not help themselves, because their behaviour  was part of their most recent lifetime’s lessons. It’s good to know  that they agreed to play that particular role in my life, to help me  redeem some of my karmic debts. They did this although my suffering at  their hands undoubtedly created more karmic debts in their spiritual  account. If that isn’t love, what is? 

Forgiving these people is easy because I know that what happened could  only come about for as long as they were what’s known as ‘ruled by the  Stars’. Yet, even that is no longer with them, now the earthly  personality of that lifetime has been shed. So what’s the big deal? In  any case, I believe that, without knowing how the negative qualities of  the Sun signs and houses can and do influence us, nobody has a chance of  counteracting and uplifting negative into positive ones. That’s why I  also forgive myself for not knowing any better, earlier on in this  lifetime. Thanks and praise to the Highest for having learnt so much.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Memories’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *









​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Memories - *__*Part Two
*_






​My  own life has taught me that, for a long time, we are unaware of how the  qualities of zodiac’s signs and houses are constantly influencing us,  without us having any idea that this is happening to us. That’s what  attracted me to astrology in the first place, many years ago when a man  by the name of Wilfred was recommended to me as a good astrologer. I was  not particularly interested in the subject, but thought why not ask him  to do your birthchart?

He did not know anything about me, apart  from my name and my birth details. I later found out that my birthtime  was a different one. We had met and spoken for about ten minutes only.  Yet, when his birthchart interpretation arrived, I was amazed about the  things he was telling me about myself. Many of what he said I really  did, but was not aware of doing so. How could the man know so much about  me? It intrigued me so much that, when shortly after he announced that  he was going to do some teaching, I was one of the first to enrol.

By  now I know that in the right hands astrology can be turned into one of  the best life-helps imaginable. I have never been interested in using it  as a fortunetelling instrument. I prefer to trust that, if we send  nothing but that which is good, right and beautiful into our world,  nothing but more of the same can return to us in due course, as soon as  we have redeemed our existing karmic debts.

My main interest in  the Divine science is using it as applied psychology and how the  planetary energies influence us and our lives. First in broad outlines  that are based on our birthchart, and second the progressions of the  Moon and the Sun. Undoubtedly, astrology can do the same for you. I find  it particularly helpful when it comes to healing difficult  relationships with anyone who has departed from this plane before me.  Should you feel like having a go at it and becoming a bit of your own  astrologer, please follow the relevant links at the end of this chapter.

How  about entering into a dialogue with anyone who has hurt and wounded  you, something along these lines: ‘When I was suffering at your hands, I  was unaware that life is not a one-off thing, but a long drawn out  evolutionary journey of many lifetimes. That’s why both of us could get  so utterly lost in the roles we once played. So, I forgive myself for  not knowing that the experiences we shared served a wise higher purpose  and that I was the one who created the necessity for them in previous  lifetimes. I forgive you for what you did to me. I also hope that you  will forgive me for having been the cause of the new karmic debts your  behaviour towards me created in your spiritual account.

‘With the  knowledge both of us have found by now, there is no point in letting  anything come between us any longer. That, at last, sets us free to love  each other, the way both of us probably always wanted to, but somehow  could not for as long as you were still with me, on this side of the  veil that separates our two worlds.’

The spirit realm is by no  means somewhere ‘up or out there’. It is the inner spiritual plane of  the outer physical world. Everything that exists here could not do so  without first having been created on the inner plane, which is invisible  to earthly eyes. We are the outer and they are the inner manifestation  of the same world. And the periods we spend from time to time on the  inner plane provides us with the greater freedom of being able to move  around without the hindrance of a physical body that is so easily hurt  and wounded.

Each time we leave the physical plane, the only  thing we can take with us is that which we have learned, in the course  of our most recent lifetime, as well as all previous ones. That’s the  only thing that truly belongs to us; it’s ours to keep in all Eternity.  And on every occasion our spirit/soul slips away from the physical  world, the earthly personality we have developed up to that point is  safely stored in our soul memories. From there it accompanies us into  our next lifetime, when our earthly education continues.

Our  spiritual bank account at any given time consists of credit and debit  entries. Credits make all coming earthly lifetimes easier to cope with.  the debits of our karmic debts are going to weigh us down, but only  until the last one of them has been redeemed. I find it comforting that  even this they can do only for a while, because everything that happens  on our plane is but a passing phase. That’s why there really is no need  for running away from anything that’s too painful to remember. For the  wise higher reason that eventually everything has to be confronted and  dealt with, trying to forget anything is impossible.

Nothing is  more helpful here than a better understanding of the purpose and meaning  of our earthly existence. This knowledge can provide us with the  solution for any problem that comes our way. It empowers us to stop  avoiding memories of painful and traumatic experiences and instead give  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for their love and wisdom is  providing us with opportunities for the redemption of all our karmic  debts, even the most ancient ones.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’
•    ‘Relationship Healing’
•    ‘Friendship Healing’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

 * * *

​


----------



## Jk_Sl

Aquarius said:


> _*Memories - *__*Part Two
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​My  own life has taught me that, for a long time, we are unaware of how the  qualities of zodiac’s signs and houses are constantly influencing us,  without us having any idea that this is happening to us. That’s what  attracted me to astrology in the first place, many years ago when a man  by the name of Wilfred was recommended to me as a good astrologer. I was  not particularly interested in the subject, but thought why not ask him  to do your birthchart?
> 
> He did not know anything about me, apart  from my name and my birth details. I later found out that my birthtime  was a different one. We had met and spoken for about ten minutes only.  Yet, when his birthchart interpretation arrived, I was amazed about the  things he was telling me about myself. Many of what he said I really  did, but was not aware of doing so. How could the man know so much about  me? It intrigued me so much that, when shortly after he announced that  he was going to do some teaching, I was one of the first to enrol.
> 
> By  now I know that in the right hands astrology can be turned into one of  the best life-helps imaginable. I have never been interested in using it  as a fortunetelling instrument. I prefer to trust that, if we send  nothing but that which is good, right and beautiful into our world,  nothing but more of the same can return to us in due course, as soon as  we have redeemed our existing karmic debts.
> 
> My main interest in  the Divine science is using it as applied psychology and how the  planetary energies influence us and our lives. First in broad outlines  that are based on our birthchart, and second the progressions of the  Moon and the Sun. Undoubtedly, astrology can do the same for you. I find  it particularly helpful when it comes to healing difficult  relationships with anyone who has departed from this plane before me.  Should you feel like having a go at it and becoming a bit of your own  astrologer, please follow the relevant links at the end of this chapter.
> 
> How  about entering into a dialogue with anyone who has hurt and wounded  you, something along these lines: ‘When I was suffering at your hands, I  was unaware that life is not a one-off thing, but a long drawn out  evolutionary journey of many lifetimes. That’s why both of us could get  so utterly lost in the roles we once played. So, I forgive myself for  not knowing that the experiences we shared served a wise higher purpose  and that I was the one who created the necessity for them in previous  lifetimes. I forgive you for what you did to me. I also hope that you  will forgive me for having been the cause of the new karmic debts your  behaviour towards me created in your spiritual account.
> 
> ‘With the  knowledge both of us have found by now, there is no point in letting  anything come between us any longer. That, at last, sets us free to love  each other, the way both of us probably always wanted to, but somehow  could not for as long as you were still with me, on this side of the  veil that separates our two worlds.’
> 
> The spirit realm is by no  means somewhere ‘up or out there’. It is the inner spiritual plane of  the outer physical world. Everything that exists here could not do so  without first having been created on the inner plane, which is invisible  to earthly eyes. We are the outer and they are the inner manifestation  of the same world. And the periods we spend from time to time on the  inner plane provides us with the greater freedom of being able to move  around without the hindrance of a physical body that is so easily hurt  and wounded.
> 
> Each time we leave the physical plane, the only  thing we can take with us is that which we have learned, in the course  of our most recent lifetime, as well as all previous ones. That’s the  only thing that truly belongs to us; it’s ours to keep in all Eternity.  And on every occasion our spirit/soul slips away from the physical  world, the earthly personality we have developed up to that point is  safely stored in our soul memories. From there it accompanies us into  our next lifetime, when our earthly education continues.
> 
> Our  spiritual bank account at any given time consists of credit and debit  entries. Credits make all coming earthly lifetimes easier to cope with.  the debits of our karmic debts are going to weigh us down, but only  until the last one of them has been redeemed. I find it comforting that  even this they can do only for a while, because everything that happens  on our plane is but a passing phase. That’s why there really is no need  for running away from anything that’s too painful to remember. For the  wise higher reason that eventually everything has to be confronted and  dealt with, trying to forget anything is impossible.
> 
> Nothing is  more helpful here than a better understanding of the purpose and meaning  of our earthly existence. This knowledge can provide us with the  solution for any problem that comes our way. It empowers us to stop  avoiding memories of painful and traumatic experiences and instead give  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for their love and wisdom is  providing us with opportunities for the redemption of all our karmic  debts, even the most ancient ones.
> Recommended Viewing:
> •    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
> •    ‘From Darkness Into Light’
> •    ‘Don’t Give Up’
> •    ‘Relationship Healing’
> •    ‘Friendship Healing’
> •    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
> •    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
> •    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
> •    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
> 
> From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’
> 
> * * *
> 
> ​



Thank you for sharing, this is beautiful and really helpful [emoji3590][emoji257]


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Part One
*_

_*




*_
​1) ‘David Rasnick: new strain of the coronavirus, or a giant con? How deep do the lies go?’ By Jon Rappoport 26th January 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/25/new-strain-of-coronavirus-or-a-giant-con/ 

1)    ‘SARS-CoV-2 has not been proven to exist.’ The shocking research of Christine Massey by Jon Rappoport 26th January 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/26/sars-cov-2-has-not-been-proven-to-exist-shocking/

2)    ‘COVID: If they haven’t isolated the virus, how can they make a vaccine?’ By Jon Rappoport 27th January 2021 

3)    ‘The Coronavirus: using "animal models" as proof of infection; another lie.’ By Jon Rappoport 28th January 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...mal-models-as-proof-of-infection-another-lie/ 

4)    ‘COVID: If there is no virus, why are people dying?’By Jon Rappoport 29th January 2021-01-29

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/01/29/covid-if-there-is-no-virus-why-are-people-dying/ 

5)    ‘Power Outside The Matrix: Cult of the reality builders.’ By Jon Rappoport 30th January 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...the-matrix-cult-of-the-reality-builders-cult/

6)    ‘The Matrix Revealed: The trick behind Occult systems.’ By Jon Rappoport 31st January 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...ealed-the-trick-behind-occult-systems-occult/

7)    ‘The non-existent virus: it undercuts all other stories.’ By Jon Rappoport 1st February 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/01/the-non-existent-virus-it-undercuts-all-other-stories/

 8 )    ‘Official COVID death numbers: the fraud, the killing.’ By Jon Rappoport 2nd February 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/02/official-covid-death-numbers-the-fraud-the-killing/

9)    ‘COVID, a disease in name only.’ By Jon Rappoport 3rd February 2021 

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/03/covid-a-disease-in-name-only/

10)    ‘If there is no virus, what is the test testing for?’ By Jon Rappoport 4th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/04/if-there-is-no-virus-what-is-the-test-testing-for/

I believe that Jon Rappaport is speaking the truth, because a) he knows  it and b) because my inner guidance confirms that what he says is true.  He is the real thing. He has been there. He knows what he is talking  about and is not trying to mislead anybody, as so many have always been  doing – and to this day are trying to do. To me, one of our world’s main  voices of untruth is Bill Gates. I am in the privileged position of  having the birthcharts of Jon and Bill as well as being blessed with the  ability to interpret them. Each chart is telling me its own story, loud  and clear. So you can see for yourself why to me Jon is a voice of  truth and Bill of untruth, I am going to take you on an astrological  excursion into some aspects of both men’s birthcharts. 

Before going any further, once more I would like to draw your attention  to the fact that none of my readers ever had to take my word for what I  have written. There is no need for it because everybody has their very  own built-in lie-detector and is naturally guided by the wise one or  living God within them. And that’s the only truly reliable teacher or  guru that ever existed in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of  all things and the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. This  is the only truly trustworthy one who never and never will be  interested in leading us astray. 

Using this guidance is simplicity itself, the way all truly great  concepts are. It communicates with us through the world of our feelings.  Anyone who does not wish to be led by their nose, like a sheep to the  slaughter or in this case to take part in compulsory vaccinations  against something that does not even exist, is in urgent need of  learning to pay attention to their inner guidance. 

Having got that off my chest, we are going to have a closer look at Jon  Rappaport’s and Bill Gates’ astrological details, as far as they are  known to me. Jon is a Sun Aries and Moon Scorpio. Aries is the fiery  pioneering and wayfinding first sign of the zodiac. People who were born  with their Sun in this sign are natural leaders and their favourite  theme is ‘me first!’ Nothing suits them better than intrepidly knocking  their heads against any obstacle that tries to get in their way. And  because they are constantly on the look-out for fresh opportunities and  greener pastures, it’s impossible to seriously stop their progress in  life. 

Aries people are particularly good at finding new and better ways of  living and being, and have a knack for showing others by their example  how to do the same for themselves. They are unafraid of charging ahead  and trampling a path where no-one has been before, so that more timid  and cautions spirit/souls can follow them, if they so wish. They are the  eager beavers and the original ideas people of the zodiac, who never  lack energy and enthusiasm for any kind of new enterprise.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’


From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Part Two

The Nature Of Scorpio
*_






​ The signs of the Water element are  Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces. These signs are dedicated to the development  of humankind’s emotional nature. Scorpio is the fixed Water sign and  those born with their Sun in one of the fixed signs are stubborn. They  can get so set in their ways that it’s almost impossible for them to  change their attitudes and general approach to life. This is true for  Scorpios and whether the world around them likes it or not, they insist  on having their own way, no matter what. 

They are deeply feeling and emotionally highly sensitive and extremely  vulnerable people, even though it may not look like that on the surface.  This is because they are secretive creatures, especially when it comes  to their feelings because occasionally they can be so painful that, with  the passing of time, they become ever better at hiding their feelings,  if need be from themselves. With his Sun in Scorpio, Bill is affected by  this on the conscious level and Jon, with his Scorpio Moon, from his  subconscious. 

Scorpio’s spiritual development consists of three distinctive phases.  The first one is the nature of the scorpion with a deadly sting in its  tale that in human beings manifests itself through the use of their  tongue. Never mind, it’s what the scorpion needs to sting itself to  death and reach the second phase of the eagle. People’s scorpionic  nature then takes to its wings and they rise above whatever earthly  conditions they were born into. Alas, the eagle is still nothing but a  bird of prey a sharp beak and claws with which it loves robbing people  of what is rightfully theirs. And that’s what they do with the greatest  of ease whenever possible. 

The third stage is the dove of peace. That’s when Scorpio, having been  moved forwards and upwards on its personal evolutionary journey by the  experiences of its pathway through life up to that point, has learnt how  to use its wings and the ability to fly for locating what’s good for  the whole of humankind. The way Jon behaves shows that he must have left  the second Scorpio development stage behind some time ago. I admire his  way of using the third stage for revealing ever more of the truth  behind our world’s present situation. 

By the look of Bill Gates’ behaviour up to now, he brilliantly managed  the first stage. But alas, for the time being he appears to be stuck in  the second one. This is how both men are making excellent use of the  energies the Universal Forces are making available to them, each in  their own unique manner, because Bill Gates is a Sun Scorpio and Moon  Aries. And it’s up to each one of you, dear readers, to decide which man  in your view is speaking the truth. Naturally, this depends on how your  inner guidance, the wise one or living God within you, reacts to what  Jon Rappaport and Bill Gates have to say about our world’s present  situation. 

Scorpio’s great emotional sensitivity enables them to develop into fine  detectives, who enjoy working for the good of humankind. Alas, the same  ability can also make them into particularly clever criminals. The most  devious ones are those who mask the way they are plundering people’s  resources and destroying their countries economies through the pretence  that what they are doing is for the benefit of the whole of humankind. 

The only thing that makes this possible is someone’s lack of spiritual  awareness and the belief that they are working in the greatest of  secrecy. That’s how detective and the criminal alike, with equal ease  are making use of our world’s laws. Fortunately, that’s impossible with  the Universal spiritual laws that rule the whole of Creation and  therefore also our world. Their justice is perfect because these laws  simply return to us whatever we send into the Universe. That’s why, in  due course, we all get what we deserve. 

If they were already aware of these laws, there would be no criminals in  our world. None of them would dream of even touching the things with  which some of them have been spending their time, for a long time by  now. For example, what would Bill Gates do if he knew that our world  consists of an outer plane and an inner spiritual one? That there really  is a God and beings of light, whom for simplicity’s sake I like to call  Angels? That these are the eyes that never sleep because, together with  millions of spirit helpers, they are constantly observing everything  that happens on the earthly plane? How will Bill react when he finds out  that all of us, without exception, are personally responsible for every  one of our thoughts, words and actions? That every one of them leaves  its mark on the etheric plane and creates either a credit or debit in  our spiritual bank account? And that the debit ones have to be made good  or redeemed, by none other than each one of us ourselves?

If Bill’s spiritual nature wakes up before his present lifetime is over,  he will kick himself when he finds out that on the inner plane all life  is one and when we damage and hurt others, that’s what we are doing to  ourselves. And what he thinks of as his innermost secret thought, on the  inner plane it’s as if he were shouting them from the rooftops. To my  mind, it’s not really evil what people like Bill are doing. It’s merely a  lack of awareness about the presence of the before mentioned beings of  light and the role they are playing in every human being’s life. They  are reacting to whatever any one of us does in thoughts, words and  actions, in ways so that, each through their own experiences, grows in  wisdom and understanding of themselves and the world around them. 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order - Part Three

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Knowing The Truth And Speaking It
*_






​ To my mind, the main difference between  Jon and Bill at present is that Jon knows the truth and speaks it, loud  and clear. Bill also knows the truth, but he is doing his best to hide  it most carefully. That’s what he thinks and the only one he is fooling  is – himself! On the inner plane everybody knows about every one of his  thoughts, words and actions and the intentions behind them. They are  smiling, especially about the fact that, in spite of his efforts to  bring about worldwide compulsory vaccinations against viruses that do  not really exist, he did not allow his three children to be vaccinated.  They are 24, 21 and 16 respectively in the year 2021.

It must have been because of a mass swine flu vaccination programme in  the USA in 1976 that caused far more illness and deaths than the disease  it was designed to combat. The American Health Protection Agency  watchdog had asked doctors to look out for cases of GBS at the beginning  of the vaccinations. Would anybody in their right senses have their  physical body purposely invaded by something that in the end revealed  itself as damaging as that? Read more about it by following the relevant  link at the end of this chapter.

Small wonder that John Lennon, 9 October 1940 – 8 December 1980, wrote:  ‘Our societies are run by insane people for insane objectives. I think  we are being run by maniacs for maniacal ends and I think I am liable to  be put away as insane for expressing that. That’s what’s insane about  it.’ I believe that speaking the truth was the real reason why he was  assassinated. 

Be that as it may, which pathway a Scorpio feels drawn to depends on  which degree of spiritual maturity they have reached so far. Scorpio is  at home in the subconscious regions. During lifetimes spent in this sign  much of the subconscious is part of their conscious awareness. It’s  only a thin veil of consciousness that separates our inner and outer  world from each other for everybody. During lifetimes in Scorpio it is  particularly thin. So it does not come as a surprise that many Scorpios  are interested in the occult, i.e. that which is usually hidden from  common view and knowledge. 

With their high emotional sensitivity they somehow know when something  is not right in the world around them. That’s how one way or another,  from time to time something arouses their curiosity and they go after  it. Like a dog with a bone, they cannot let go of the matter until they  have got to the bottom of it. This is how Scorpios go after the truth  until they find it and then makes use of it, one way or another. Isn’t  it wonderful when you come across someone who, through their own life’s  experiences, has evolved sufficiently to have developed this ability and  who knows how to apply it to reveal the truth about something that’s  for the good of our whole world? My inner guidance tells me that this is  what Jon Rappaport has been doing for a long, long time.

To find out how this has come about, we shall now take a closer look at  the birthcharts of Jon and Bill. The Moon tells us where we are coming  from, i.e. the previous lifetime, and the Sun shows the direction in  which we are moving forwards and upwards on our personal evolutionary  spiral. Jon Rappaport’s Sun is in Aries and his Moon in Scorpio. Bill  Gates’ Sun is in Scorpio and his Moon in Aries. It looks to me that Jon  has continued his evolutionary journey successfully through conquering  and overcoming his difficulties and learning a great deal through them.  It will be interesting to observe whether Bill Gates is going to get  stuck on the second phase of Scorpio’s development of their spiritual  nature. 

Let’s take a closer look at how this might come about. In the zodiac  Scorpio and Taurus are in polar opposition to each other. Taurus is the  hedonistic fixed Earth sign, ruled by Venus. The opposite sign is the  sleeping partner of our Sun sign whose energies, from the subconscious  level, at all times are affecting us just as strongly as those of our  Sun sign on the conscious plane. The sleeping partner’s pull may even  affect us more, for as long as we are unaware of its presence and so  cannot begin to counteract it’s influence. 

On the inner level the energies of any two signs in polar opposition  influence us as one and that’s the explanation for Bill’s behaviour for  the whole of his present lifetime. Taurus is the zodiac’s money sign and  Taureans love money more than anything else, because of all the lovely  things of the Earth it can buy. Bill’s one hundred and fifty-four dollar  mansion shows how strongly he is influenced by the Taurean energies  better than anything else. I just hope and pray that he is not going to  be ‘ruled by his Stars’ so much that it becomes impossible for him to  manage the third stage of his Scorpio development. Read more about this  by following the relevant link below.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Vaccine Dangers’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order - Part Four

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Telling A Lie That’s Big Enough
*_
_*




*_
​Jon  and Bill’s lives are the finest examples of how individuals are dealing  with stage two and three of Scorpio’s development that have ever come  my way. Bill, having managed the first and second one, has indeed taken  to his wings. But the way he is relieving people of their resources as  much as ever to this day, is clear evidence that he has not yet left his  bird of prey nature behind. Stage three is still waiting for him. Will  he make it?

By the look of things he is following, consciously or  unconsciously, the example of Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1  May 1945. He was a German politician and Minister for Propaganda in  Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest  associates and most devoted followers. To my mind, nothing describes the  essence of the Piscean Age better than the following Goebbels quote:  ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will  eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such  time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic  and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally  important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, as  the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the  truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

Scorpio is the mystery  sign of the zodiac about which not a great deal is known. It deals with  death and birth, i.e. rebirth into a different dimension of our earthly  existence. It’s the sign of degeneration which, one way or another, is  invariably followed by regeneration that takes place either on this side  of the veil that separates our two worlds from each other or on the  other side, i.e. the physical plane or its inner spiritual background.  Scorpios are extraordinary people. Their survival instinct is so strong  that time and again they can quite literally bounce back from death’s  door. Jon’s Moon in Scorpio reveals his ability of dealing with  situations in which he was struggling to survive. It was the Universe’s  gift of a strong survival instinct that helped him to conquer cancer  three times.

Jon’s date of birth 15th April 1938 shows that his  destiny number is the number 4 = ruled by Uranus, the co-ruler with  Saturn of Aquarius. The deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the more  the Uranian energies will be providing every one of us with its  iconoclastic power of destroying any idols that have outlived their  usefulness and are in need of being removed. It looks to me that Jon for  a long time has been making use of the gift of these energies for the  benefit of the whole of humankind. Clearly that’s been ‘written in the  Stars’ in the form of his destiny number from the moment he took his  first breath of his present lifetime.

Jon has done his share of  suffering and that’s how his spiritual wings have grown. To my mind, he  is one of the finest examples of how they can be used for making  someone’s contribution towards bringing peace to our world. Jon’s way of  doing this is through revealing ever more about the background of our  world’s present difficult situation.

Bill’s destiny number is  also 4. Clearly, both men all along have been destined to influence our  world in some significant way during their present lifetime. The  Universal Forces are using them as instruments for teaching humankind  the value of honesty and truth, on either side of the fence that  separates these qualities from lying, cheating and corruption. Neither  Jon nor Bill is likely to be aware of how they are actually making use  of the iconoclastic power of the Uranian energies. Uranus is the  planetary ruler of their destiny number 4, as well as co-ruler with  Saturn of Aquarius.

Bill’s efforts are trying to use the Uranian  energies to destroy the presence of that which is good, right and  beautiful in our world, once and for all. At the same time, Jon is doing  his best to smash to smithereens whatever gets in the way of honesty  and truth and tries to hide and destroy these qualities. On top of that  he makes his findings available free of charge to anyone who is  interested in discovering the truth behind our world’s present  situation. Fortunately, it’s impossible to get rid of honesty and truth.  Thanks and praise to the Highest for giving us people like Jon – and  also Bill. Without either of them we would never know the difference  between lying and cheating and honesty and truth.

To help us  learn this lesson that’s the wise higher reason why people like Jon and  Bill in our time are still occupied with working on the same issue, in  opposite directions. One is busy with redeeming their most ancient  karmic debts, hopefully all of them, while the other one is beavering  away at creating new ones that can only be made good by the offender  against the Universal laws himself.

If only one could tell Bill  not to overdo things while the going is good for him. The only way this  could possibly be achieved is by keeping on sending him kind, loving and  forgiving thoughts. Let’s hope that the light of our thoughts will be  absorbed by his Divine spark and help his higher God or Christ nature to  wake up and gradually take over. If Bill thinks of a way of redeeming  his karmic debts, at the same time this would avoid the need for a  repeat performance of our world’s present situation.

So let’s  forgive Bill, for he really does not know what he is doing to himself  and what, in the fullness of time, is bound to return to him, unless we –  hand in hand with God and the Angels – help him. Because with their  help and will all things really are possible, how about asking them to  show us how to go about bringing about this kind of miracle, the  greatest one ever on the earthly plane? Somehow I have a good feeling  that the last word has not yet been spoken about how Bill’s evolutionary  journey of his present lifetime is going to end.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Happy Birthday Bill Gates’
•    ‘When You Wish Upon A Star’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order - Part Five

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Scorpio’s Memory
*_






​ Let’s stay with Jon a bit longer. As  pioneering and wayfinding is his predestined pathway, in spite of all  opposition, fearlessly and intrepid he keeps on butting his head against  any obstacle that ever gets in the way of revealing the truth, the way  he sees it. Scorpios have a wonderful memory that never seem to forget  anything and that’s great for his writing efforts. The Scorpio memory  reflects how everything we experience on the earthly plane is stored in  our subconscious. This is how the energies of the inner and outer world  of those who are strongly under the influence of the Scorpio energies  sometimes seem to be capable of acting, even though they are still  taking part in earthly life. 

Because they never forget anything, if you have any Scorpios around you  be extra careful how you treat them. Make a point to never hurt an  unevolved Scorpio. This sign is co-ruled by Mars, the Roman God of war,  and Pluto, their God of the underworld. The same as everything else that  exists in our world, naturally the energies of both planets can be used  for either good or bad purposes. And knowing how they sometimes feel  about people, especially when someone has hurt them, Scorpios find it  hard to trust anyone – least of all themselves. And if someone has hurt  them deeply, unevolved Scorpios are likely to eventually seek revenge.  If it takes thirty years of patient waiting, when they strike something  will hit you out of the blue, when you least expect it and it’s sure to  hit you where it hurts most. 

As touched upon earlier, Scorpio is a fixed sign and people born into  all of them are stubborn and very much set in their ways. Changing their  minds is very difficult for them. That’s how they create relationship  problems for themselves that with a bit more flexibility could easily be  avoided. Alas, that’s just about impossible for the fixed signs and  especially Scorpio. For as long as they insist on having things their  way, no matter what, not many people are willing to put up with them in  the long run. That’s why Scorpios often wind up as lone wolves. 

My husband and I decided to each go their own way after we had been  married for thirty-three years. He was a Capricorn and having been born  on 8th January 1937, that means that for the whole of his present  lifetime he had to cope with a double dose of the energies of Saturn and  Capricorn. As I know now, that’s no joke in anyone’s language. By the  way, the eighth day of every months is under the influence of the  energies of Saturn and Capricorn. Looking back from where I am now, I  realise that separation was the best thing for us at that time. Being a  Sun Libra, my ideas of what my home should look like were very different  from my husband’s Capricornian ideas. In the end, he felt happier  living in a flat, whereas I prefer a house. So at long last each could  have their own way. Naturally, there were other major differences that  drove us apart. 

We had been an excellent team when we were bringing up our children,  going to work and looking after our home. Yet, when the youngsters had  grown up, we had to deal with the empty nest syndrome, the same as  everybody else. We found that we had hardly any common interests left  and as a result had become like two strangers under the same roof. My  life was in the process of being taken over by discovering that our  earthly existence has a spiritual background. I started to explore it in  my writings. As soon as I started writing about something, the most  amazing discoveries just seemed to come to me. 

My husband wasn’t interested in anything of that nature, in those days.  So we separated but stayed married. It sounds very simple, but believe  you me it most certainly was not. However, with the passing of time, we  discovered to our delight that our marriage was becoming better than it  had ever been before. The same happened to the friendship that had  brought us together in the first place, he living in England and me in  Germany. We had been pen-friends for thirteen years when we got married  and it was out writing that brought us ever closer together again. He  started writing his funny Madazine articles and they were followed by  lots of short stories. My writing concentrated ever more on finding a  better understanding of the spiritual background of life and sharing my  learning with my ever growing worldwide readership. 

Be that as it may, having been married for almost fifty-six years has  provided me with first hand knowledge that Scorpios really never forget  anything. My husband’s Moon was in Scorpio on the Ascendant. Some of his  colleagues used to call him a mine of useless information. He truly was  like a walking encyclopaedia and I enjoyed asking him about things. As  often as not, he knew the answer. Not merely where facts were concerned  but also when figures entered the picture. An astonishing ability! 

Also, I am glad that I don’t have to take anyone’s word for Scorpio’s  ability to survive almost anything. Plenty of evidence has come my way  that people with Scorpio on the ascendant of their birthchart invariably  had to cope with an exceedingly difficult entry into this lifetime.  They survived it thanks to their Scorpionic strength. It had to be used  straight away. My husband was one of these people. His Moon was in  Scorpio in the first house. The doctor who helped to bring him into our  world, said he had never come across a baby that was as long and thin as  my husband. He advised father Joseph to tell mother Emma, as carefully  as possible, that the baby was unlikely to reach his first birthday.  

Well, my husband passed from this world on 25th January 2020, two weeks  after his eighty-third birthday and shortly before the pandemic  craziness got hold of our world. I have always admired his sense of  timing and it was as perfect as ever on this occasion. His death  certificate states that he died from old age frailty and cancer of the  nether regions, a typical scorpionic complaint. I was glad that he was  no longer suffering and that, if he had departed from this plane  somewhat later, his passing would almost certainly have been counted as a  Covid death, which it was definitely not. But having been born and  growing up in one of the Yorkshire Heavy Woollen District towns, where  the air in those days was severely polluted, had a lot to answer for. 

He told me how on one occasion as a little boy his parents took him to  the seaside. Watching the trees along the railway line, he remembers  thinking that there was something wrong with them because their trunks  were not black, like those at home. And that was the air people had to  breathe in. Not surprisingly, throughout his adult life and especially  towards the end, my husband was struggling with breathing difficulties.  He had to endure it on top of cancer of the nether regions, a typical  Scorpio complaint. 

This is the kind of situation that Jon described with such clarity in  his item of 29th January 2021. I admire his ability to grasp an issue  and the clarity with which he follows it through, digging ever deeper  until he has found the truth behind whatever has been trying to hide it.  That’s Scorpio at it’s best and how Jon to this day is making good use  of never forgetting anything of interest, especially in connection with  matters of health.
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order - Part Six

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Learn How To Use Your Lie-Detector
*_






​Jon  having been born on the 15th April means that his main pathway is that  of teacher and healer. Why? 1 = the Sun, 5 = Mercury, planetary ruler of  the teaching and healing sign of Virgo, the harvest sign that has the  power of bringing the spiritual fruits of someone’s own learning onto  the earthly plane, so others can also make use of them. The day of Jon’s  birth reveals that although he is a Sun Aries, he is also a Virgo. The  motto of this sign is ‘First healer heal thyself and then share your  learning with anyone who can make use of it.’

I wonder whether  Jon’s efforts of helping our world to do just that through finding the  truth behind our world’s present situation will be receiving their just  reward towards the end of this lifetime, which he is likely to have  reached at his present age of eighty-two. He is doing this without  asking for anything in return because, like me, he obviously believes  that spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody and should not be sold to  the highest bidders.

Jon tells us that he worked thirty years as a  detective and that to this day, he teaches private clients about  expanding their personal creative power. It’s a picture book unfoldment  of using the gifts and talents he developed in the course of many  previous lifetimes, so they could be brought to full unfoldment in this  one. Colombo, the TV detective played by Peter Falk, provided us with  fine examples of Scorpio’s ability of getting onto the trail of any kind  of crime that had been committed and how his highly sensitive senses  could unfailingly lead him to those who had committed them.

Virgo’s  planetary ruler is Mercury, the winged messenger of Roman mythology. He  was known and loved for stealing the fire of the Gods – their ideas –  to bring comfort and healing to the suffering of humankind on the  earthly plane. These ideas have always been flowing intuitively into our  world through people like Jon. That’s how the planetary energies of  Mercury, God and the Angels using us as its channels, to this day are  doing their best to bring us the truth about the background of our  world’s present strange situation. They are not only doing this to  relieve humankind’s suffering at any given time, but so that through  ever more of learning from our experiences, suffering will eventually  have gone from our world completely. Jon is a good example of what kind  of an influence Mercury’s energies can have on someone’s pathway through  life.

Healing and peace can only come to our world through a  better understanding of the processes of life and the purpose of  humankind’s existence on this plane. Ultimately, it’s up to each one of  you, dear Friends, to decide how in your view Jon and Bill are  influencing our world’s present situation. It seems to me that Bill is  working hard to make the truth disappear, while Jon is doing his best to  bring it back by revealing it. This is what George Orwell had to say  about this kind of situation: ‘The further a society drifts from the  truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ Mark Twain added to  this: ‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have  been fooled.’

It looks to me that Jon had to work his way through  another very difficult lifetime, so he could enter the final stage of  Scorpio’s development. Now he really is the dove of peace who works  exceedingly hard to bring the truth about the present situation to our  world, so that peace may come to it. I wonder whether Bill will have the  strength to manage all three stages in one lifetime. As this is a very  special time of transformation when our world evolves into an altogether  more spiritual place, with the help and will of God and the Angels he  can do it, but only then. Time alone can tell. Nothing short of a  miracle can bring it about. And Bill’s Moon progressions are telling me  that entering the third Scorpio stage could be on the cards or rather  ‘written in the Stars’ for him, as these are indeed the days of miracles  and wonders, as Paul Simon in one of his ‘Under African Sky’ songs  says.

A while ago, someone wrote and I could not agree more:  ‘Bill Gates does not have his own children vaccinated or let them use  his cell phone. Makes you wonder why. Anything that someone says against  Bill Gates and the vaccine is considered a conspiracy. The interesting  thing is that the media is a reverse conspiracy. They put on the news  they want you to hear so that when the real news hits, it looks like  fake news. And to answer any questions about what does Bill Gates have  to do with vaccines, next to the United States government, Bill Gates is  the second largest funder of the world health organisation. Clearly the  more money you have invested, the more your vote counts and the more  you can push the use of vaccines. In my view, the pharmaceutical  industry is a multibillion dollar legal drug pushing industry that kills  people and that quite legally. Good work, if you can get it!’

Pay  attention to how your inner guidance reacts to those words. And do the  same with Jon Rappaport’s contributions provided at the beginning of  this part of my writings. Your built-in lie-detector will tell you  without fail who is speaking the truth.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
•    ‘The Magpie’s Message For Us And Our World’
•    ‘The Built-In Lie-Detector’
‘God Is Near : But Where?’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of 
God’s true nature and our own,
All things really are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, 
Prejudices and superstitions uplifted and
Transmuted into Divine wisdom and truth.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe in it with all our hearts and souls,
God and the Angels will do the rest.
That’s why I now ask you,
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
To grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and together with You work 
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Rising above and leaving behind 
The selfish desires and destructive urges
Of my earthly nature.

May Your will be mine
And my will be Yours. 
May Your inspiration flow through me, 
And Your sacred words and prayers be mine 
So that they contribute to the 
Peaceful and harmonious unfolding of all life,
In keeping with Your will and wishes
That can clearly be seen in Your Great evolutionary plan.

Through transmuting, hand in hand with You and the Angels,
All influences that are harmful and damaging for
Us and everything that shares our world,
Into beneficial ones that strengthen and heal
Every individual immunity system
And also that of our whole world, 
May the 2019/2020 pandemic soon reach its 
Natural and happy ending. 
In the name of love and on behalf of
The whole of humankind
I am asking for this.

Amen

Updated February 2021

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Awake From Your Slumber
*_
​ 





​ Awake from your slumber,
Arise from your sleep.
A new age is dawning
For all those who weep.

Dan Schutte & Robert J. Batastini

​ Ever more of you, My beloved children of   the Earth, are waking from your spiritual slumber. Increasing numbers   of you by now are taking part in experiencing the great light of the   Aquarian age. In keeping with My great evolutionary plan for your world,   it is the age when honesty and truth will gradually be  re-appearing  in  your world. You no longer have to make do with false beliefs like   Heaven and hell, and that an all-male god-head is ruling the whole of   creation, therefore also your world. Strange fear-inducing stories,   superstitions  and prejudices were essential parts of this tale. That’s   why, with the passing of time, your world could not help deteriorating   ever more into a vale of sadness and tears. 

To help humankind appreciate the value of honesty and truth, they first   had to disappear. That’s how these things turned into necessary  teaching  aids. Rejoice, dear children, the first part of this lesson  lies safely  behind you. All of you at presents are experiencing the  second part and  that’s the re-appearance of honesty and truth in your  world. By now,  ever more of you have matured into spiritual adulthood  and are capable  of understanding what’s at stake and that life in the  whole of  creation,  therefore also on your planet, is subject to My  Universal  laws. The main one of interest here is the law of cause and  effect or  Karma. It’s a very simple one;  it decrees that everything  that is sent  into the Universe anywhere, in due course has to return to  its sender. 

Every one of you eventually reaches the evolutionary point when your own   life has provided you with plenty of evidence that whatever you send   into your world, really does return to you like a boomerang. You realise   that you are personally responsible for every one of your thoughts,   words and actions. From this time of enlightenment onwards, you are   determined that your life should be conducted strictly in keeping with   My laws. Therefore, lying and cheating, deception and corruption for   selfish gains are no longer for you. 

Accepting the responsibility for your thoughts, words and actions means   that you are taking the oars of your life’s boat into your own hands  and  that helps you to fulfil your highest potential of evolving into  the  master of your own destiny. As soon as your last karmic debts have  been  redeemed by you, only that which is good, right and beautiful can  return  to you, because that’s what you – from the moment of your  spiritual  awakening – will be determined to send into your world. 

You now realise that every human being’s earthly existence serves a wise   higher evolutionary purpose and this renews your faith and trust in  the  goodness  of the life that the Angels and I have always given to  every  human being. Your heart and soul are no longer prisoners who  dwells in  the dark dungeon of strange beliefs that made little or no  sense at all.  With every passing day more, you will be enjoying the  spiritual freedom  of the Aquarian age. It is yours as soon as you have  learnt to  follow  the advice of your inner guidance, the wise one or  living God within,  who  communicates with you through your feeling  world. This is the only  truly reliable and trustworthy voice that tells  you, about everything  that comes your way, whether it is true or  false. 

I am the Great Father/Mother of all life and the Universal Christ’ light   is our only born Son/Daughter. My light of our sacred wisdom and truth   for quite some time  has been flowing into your world with ever   increasing strength. Every ray of it has the power of absorbing some   more  of your world’s lack of understanding darkness. Its energies are   transmuted by us into blessing and healing ones that flow to wherever   they are needed, in your world. From there they continue to flow  into   the rest of My Creation.  

Nobody will ever wave some kind of a magic wand  to save and redeem any   one of you, never mind the whole of humankind. No matter what anyone  may  tell you, nobody can do this for you because it can only be done by   each one of you, for themselves, the whole of humankind and your  world.  It’s a high and holy task that’s waiting for every one of you.  Yet,  there’s no need to be afraid. You are not alone in this, you never  have  been alone. For a long time, the Angels and I have been waiting  for ever  more of you to call  for our help. Help can only come to those  who ask  for it and when it arrives for you, do your best to follow our   instructions. You will receive them intuitively. And that’s how every   one of you, in the fullness of time, is destined to evolve into one of   your world’s true saviours and redeemers.

Updated February 2021 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
•    ‘Love : The New World Order’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'Songs Of Inspiration'

*_​ *I Can See Clearly Now 

*​ *




*
​For far too long the fog and mists of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence have been clouding humankind’s vision and understanding. The spiritual wisdom and knowledge that is flowing ever more powerfully directly from the Highest levels of life into the consciousness of our world are clearing them away. And an ever more beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for our hearts and souls to rejoice and sing: ‘I can see clearly now!’

During their earthly self’s state of spiritual ignorance human beings cannot help coming to the conclusion that there is no God and there cannot be one because no proof and tangible evidence of its existence that can be weighed and measured are found anywhere. Yet, because God is in everything, we could not be further from the truth. We can see this for ourselves as soon as our higher nature has woken from its slumber. If we then ask ourselves whether God can be weighed and measured, the answer is a loud and clear: ‘Yes!’ To find the evidence we could have been seeking for a long time, all we have to do is take any object in our world and weigh and measure it. What we are then holding in our hands is a small piece of God and Goddess, the same as we ourselves are as well as anything that can or cannot be weighed and measured.

All our world’s material entities are part of the feminine aspect of the Divine, the Goddess, astrologically represented by the elements Earth and Water. They came into being by the power of the creative ideas, Fire, and the thought processes, Air, of the abstract and invisible masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, God. In this manner everything that already exists in the whole of Creation was once created and is constantly re-created and maintained by God and Goddess, peacefully and harmoniously working together and responding to each other. Everything that exists is their child, a manifestation of them and therefore their Son/Daughter. Numerologically, the Divine Trinity is expressed by 1 = the Sun, masculine, invisible, abstract, active and outgoing, God. 2 – the Moon, feminine, visible, passive and receptive. 1 + 2 = 3 = their child, the Universal Christ who is the Light of all lights. The Sun in the sky above us is but one of its many physical manifestations and so is the rest of the whole of Creation. 

Gemini represents the earthly logical and analytical mind of the small self. Detached from its soft and sensitive feeling side, the soul, this mind is cold and crystal clear in its perceptions and analyses. For as long as its vision is firmly focused on daily life and the concerns of the Earth its understanding remains extremely limited. The earthly mind is a jittery and nervous part of our being that is doubtful and all too easily frightened. This is greatly relieved when during one of our lifetimes in Gemini we learn to tap into the energies of our Sun sign’s polar opposite in the zodiac, Sagittarius. Its most endearing qualities are unbounded faith and trust, but unless they are handled with circumspection these characteristics all too easily deteriorate into gullibility. The gift of a great abundance of joy and hope are another aspect of our ebullient and expansive super-conscious faculties of our Highest or God Self.

Credulity has been one of the main problems of the Piscean Age. This is hardly surprising when one considers that Jupiter co-rules Pisces in tandem with mystic, dreamy and otherworldly – but beware! also devious and deceptive – Neptune. The combined energies of these two planets produced a perfect setting for something as monumental as the Jesus legend. Considering that it was provided by courtesy of the foresight and wisdom of God’s great plan of life, it’s no wonder that it held its spell on so many for such a long time.

By getting the churches to insist that the Jesus story is based on historical facts, its spiritual and mystical components, i.e. the higher esoteric meaning and symbolism behind the tale’s surface words, were hidden away. That with the passing of time they almost got lost altogether was the Angels’ ingenious way of hiding God’s face from us, for as long this was necessary for the unfolding of the great plan of life. However, with the approach of the Age of Aquarius the time had come that the veil of secrecy should be removed and the scales slowly be taken from humankind’s eyes. 

The deeper we and our world are moving into the new age, the more of us are shedding the spiritual blinds that for such a long time kept us in darkness. The age of truth is bringing humankind a renewed understanding that the Great Father/Mother of all life are our true parents. The knowledge of this helps us to renew our relationship with them and through this come to terms with the wise higher purpose our earthly existence has been serving, all along. 

I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Can See Clearly Now’
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part One

The Greatest Deceptions Ever!
*_
_*



*_

Freely, freely you have received,
Freely, freely now give.
Go in My name and because you know
And understand who and what I truly am,
Others can do so, too.

Carol Owens 1972
Adapted by Aquarius
February 2021

​George  Orwell wrote: ‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it  will hate those who speak it.’ And this is what Mark Twain thought:  ‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been  fooled.’ That’s why today I have come to share with you the truth behind  some of the greatest deceptions and lies that for a long time have been  the most serious obstacles on the road of humankind’s spiritual  development. Together we shall look at some of the most important ones  as follows:

•    ‘You will know the truth and the truth will set  you free.’ John 8:32 True. Every word of the Bible is from God and  therefore literally true. Untrue! The truth, in the form of higher  esoteric meaning, has always been hiding behind the surface words of  your world’s religious teachings. For a long time, that’s where they  remained, but the Aquarian age is the age of truth. The deeper you and  your world are moving into this age, the more of you will find their way  into its freedom. It consists of believing what the wise one or living  God within you, your inner guidance, tells you is true, irrespective of  what may be written somewhere or what anybody else may say. The  beginning of this freedom is discovering who and what I truly am, who  and what every one of you is, and what kind of a relationship all of you  have always had with Me, in spite of the fact that for a long time you  did not know about it.

•    I am the Great Father/Mother of all  life and My great evolutionary plan for the Earth and humankind decrees  that through some of the greatest deceptions and lies that have ever  been experienced in your world, humankind should be taught the value of  honesty and truth. When the right age for them to return has been  reached, these qualities will gradually re-establish themselves. Since  your entry into the Aquarian age that’s been happening with steadily  increasing force. True!

•    The Divine Trinity consists of the  Great Father, his only born son Jesus, who sits at the Father’s right  hand side and the Holy Ghost. Untrue! Jesus was immaculately conceived  by a virgin called Mary, who gave birth to him in a stable surrounded by  animals. For all times she will remain seated below Father and Son to  serve them. Untrue! Approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its  dominance of the masculine over the feminine have been the greatest  deception that was ever experienced in your world. God and Goddess are  equal partners in the creative process. Lovingly they respond to each  other. The masculine provides the ideas and the love and wisdom of the  feminine decides which ideas should be used, where and when. By slowing  down the vibrations of the Christ light to the right frequency, matter  appears. And that’s how God and Goddess harmoniously working together  have always brought everything that exists on the earthly plane into  being. This will forever continue.

•    The false beliefs of your  world’s religions have been our instruments for helping humankind to  become familiar with the darkest and most evil aspects of human nature.  These beliefs encouraged those in leadership positions to abuse their  power by dominating their religion’s followers and relieving them as  much as possible of their earthly resources, especially money. That’s  why in some of your lifetimes, you generously handed out the suffering  this caused. And each time My law of cause and effect returned such  actions to you, you were the one who suffered. For a well balanced  earthly education it’s essential that each one of you spends some of  your lifetimes hurting, wounding and exploiting people, while in others  you are on the receiving end of what you once did to others.

•     Jesus is a historical figure who once walked on the Earth. Untrue!  Jesus is a symbolism that represents every human being’s higher God or  Christ nature. True! The tale of his life is literally true. Untrue! The  story is a mere legend. It was inspired by Me and the Angels to tell  humankind in picture-book format about the initiations every human being  experiences, in the course of many lifetimes of taking part in the  earthly school of life’s lessons. The state of your initial ignorance of  your true higher God or Christ nature is described by the birth of the  Christ child and no room at the inn. The story ends with the God-man,  everybody’s lower nature, bleeding to death on the cross of its earthly  existence, so that your spirit nature can rise and take over completely.

•     Jesus was conceived immaculately by the Virgin Mary. Not literally.  Immaculate conception means that the idea of the Christ spirit to come  alive on the earthly plane has its origin on the highest levels of life,  in My mind.

•    Jesus was born in a stable, surrounded by  animals. Not literally. A long, long time ago, the idea of placing a  tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s light in every human being’s heart  came forth from My mind. The stable is a symbolism for the most humble  place on the Earth: the human heart. And the animals surrounding the  child’s crib represent the lower animal nature of the leaders of your  world’s religions.

•    Heaven and hell are places where people  go, either when they follow one of the other of our world’s religions or  refuse to believe in them. Untrue! Heaven and hell are states of  consciousness that every human being has the power of creating, for  themselves and those around them.

•    Every one of you is a  miserable worm and sinner. Untrue! All of you, without exception, are My  beloved children of the Earth. And I am the Great Father/Mother of all  life and our only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ Spirit’s  Light. This is the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns, the Sun  behind and shining through its physical manifestation in the sky above  your world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’

  From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part Two

Lying And Cheating
*_






​•     Your earthly existence is a one-off affair, at the end of which you are  snuffed out like a candle. Untrue! Each one of you is a spark of the  Universal Christ’s light and the Divine Trinity is your true parent. The  essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul and like Me, they are  immortal and eternal. They can and will never die. You belong to your  earthly parents; you are of them. Untrue! You have come through them  into this life, but you are not of them.

•    If you say you  believe in Jesus, you can sin as much as you like on the earthly plane.  By dying on the cross he has already redeemed any sins you may ever  commit and because of this you are saved, forever. Untrue! Every one of  you is personally responsible for all their thoughts, words and actions.  Because of My Universal law of cause and effect or Karma My justice is  perfect. It decrees that whatever you send into your world in thoughts,  words and actions in any given moment, must return to you. That’s why in  some of your lifetimes, you find yourself at the receiving end of how  you once affected those around you. And because of your personal  responsibility the only one who will ever be able to redeem and save  you, is YOU. It starts as soon as your Christ nature stirs from its  slumber and you begin to bring forth, from the depth of your own being,  the Christ characteristics of goodness and kindness, patience and  tolerance towards all manifestations of life, especially your fellow  human beings. Through ever more of you practising these qualities in all  your daily encounters, your world quite naturally transforms itself  into a more peaceful and harmonious place.

•    The Abrahamic  religions are Judaism, Christianity and Islam. You go to hell, unless  you follow one of them – take your pick – and believe that every word of  their teachings comes from God and is literally true. Those who refuse  to believe it are in all Eternity condemned to roast in the fires of  hell. Untrue! Esoteric higher truth has always been hiding behind the  surface words of the teachings of all three religions. The age of truth  is revealing ever more of what they are.

•    If you surrender  your whole being, mind and body, spirit and soul, to the warmongering  factions of Islam, you go to Heaven. Untrue! As explained in part one,  Heaven and hell never were places that anyone went to. And the word  Islam means ‘surrender’. This means freely and willingly surrendering  the drives and urges of your lower earthly nature, to your very own  higher God or Christ nature. Its characteristics of kindness and  goodness, love of honesty and truth plus tolerance for all lifeforms,  especially your fellow human beings, independent of the colour of their  skin and their creed, with the passing of time slowly but surely take  over ever more of its earthly counterpart.

•    That which is  good, right and beautiful in human beings and your world, that’s God.  Everything that’s dark, ugly and evil is of the devil. There is a Christ  and an Antichrist. Untrue! God is part of everything and everything is  part of God, the highest as well as the lowest aspects of every one of  you, the whole of humankind and your world. That which to this day comes  across to you as dark, ugly and evil in human beings and anywhere else  are crude and unevolved manifestations. The same as everything else,  they are constantly in the process of moving forwards and upwards on  their own evolutionary spiral as well as that of your world. This is  why, in the fullness of time, the dark and ugly things will also have  evolved into something exquisitely good, right and beautiful.

•     Religions connect you with God and help you to become a better person.  Untrue! The word religion has its roots in ‘religare’ connect. Your  world’s religions have kept you away from the discovery of who and what I  truly am and that every one of you is one of My beloved children of the  Earth. And the belief that Jesus can wave some kind of a magic wand to  save redeem and save you, have encouraged human beings to sin against My  laws. The age of truth is bringing you the discovery that every one of  you is the only one who can save and redeem you and, thorough this, the  whole of humankind and your world.

•    For approx. six thousand  years of patriarchy, the Great Mother’s love and wisdom withdrew ever  more from your world and especially from its religions. Her absence  served the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind the value of the  softening and civilising influence of the feminine energies. Even though  this is impossible on the inner plane of life, where all is one, on the  outer plane the absence of the feminine still works only too well in  some parts of the Earth.

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

*__*The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part Three
*_
_*Money, Money, Money!
*_






​•     Money is the most precious commodity on the earthly plane. Untrue!  Unless you spend it genuinely for the good of humankind, money has no  spiritual value whatever. The only thing you can take with you, at the  end of each lifetime, is the spiritual knowledge that has come your way.  Yet, knowledge on its own is not enough. Without understanding it, it  is of no use to you when you depart from the earthly plane. Only when  knowledge is accompanied by understanding can it become your spiritual  property and forever be yours. That’s why Albert Einstein, 1879-1955,  wrote: ‘Any fool can know. Understanding is something quite different.’

•    The Jewish race is God’s chosen people. Untrue! The whole of humankind is God’s chosen people.

•     The teachings of Judaism, Christianity and Islam are literally true.  Follow one of these religions and all those who don’t believe that its  teachings are literally true are your enemies. And that obliges you to  do your best to destroy them, by whatever means available to you.  Untrue! For long enough political leaders have been hiding behind the  façades of religious teachings that were designed to keep you, My  beloved children of the Earth, away from Me and from discovering  everyone’s own Divine nature.

•    Your world’s religions served  exceedingly well as instruments for satisfying the patriarchy’s  masculine lust for empire building and warmongering, dominance and  exploitation of the masses. Part of it was that priests on both sides of  any kind of your world’s conflicts, especially religious ones, blessed  their soldiers and their weapons, and prayed to what they thought of as  God for a victorious outcome. None of them realised that they were  praying to the same God, for they did not yet understand who and what I  truly am. As yet, they were unaware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions in due course would return to them that which they  were over-eagerly sending into your world, and that it would do so with  ever increasing strength. This is why we inspired the scribes of times  gone by to compose teachings that would set people against each other,  so that at any given time sufficient numbers of them would be willing to  go to war and kill each other, the more the better.

•     There is no Goddess, and the masculine forces are superior to the  feminine ones. The feminine was created to serve the masculine. Untrue!  The Angels and I created the patriarchy with its unnatural all-male  religions for the wise higher purpose of teaching your world what  happens without the softening and civilising influence of the feminine  energies of the Great Mother and women. Every woman is one of Her  earthly manifestations.

•    Each religion believes that, in the  fullness of time, it will be the only one that exists in the whole of  your world. Untrue! The truth is that there only ever has been one God,  who is in everything and who is part of everything. The highest as well  as the lowest aspects of life are of Me and Mine, therefore also of you.  Your earthly education consists of spending countless lifetimes of  experiencing yourself as a physical being, who believes that the  physical plane is all there is to life. It’s for your own protection  that you have no recall of how and where you spent any of your previous  lifetimes, as in many cases you would be unable to live with yourself if  you knew what you had been up to in some of your previous earthly  sojourns. For example, if you had spent one lifetime as somebody like  Hitler, to create the necessary balance and also to redeem some or maybe  all of your karmic debts, in your next lifetime you might chosen to  appear as someone like Mother Teresa of Calcutta.

•    Even  though for a long time you are unaware of what’s happening to you, you  have always been steadily moving forwards and upwards on your own  evolutionary spiral and that of the whole of humankind. Being educated  in the earthly school of life is compulsory and everybody at first gets  to know the lower and lowest aspects of their own nature and Mine. When,  in due course, you begin to develop yours and My highest and noblest  characteristics, the lower ones are gradually overcome and left behind,  for good. They are nailed to the cross of earthly life, so that your  higher God or Christ nature can take over. Christianity’s feast of  Easter represents this initiation. This is why I am telling you today  that:
There is only one religion, the religion of love, honesty and truth.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​•     Following in the footsteps of your world’s religions, one of the prime  spreaders of untruths of recent times has been Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29  October 1897 – 1 May 1945. He was a German politician and Minister for  Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf  Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. To my mind,  nothing describes the essence of the Piscean Age better than the  following Goebbels quote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep  repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be  maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from  the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus  becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to  repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus  by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

•     That’s how your world’s pharma industry has been outdoing the  machinations of Goebbels and the Nazis. The pharma industry is  responsible for the second greatest lie of all times and that is the  tale that there is a virus that’s so powerful that it can remove the  whole of humankind from the Earth, if it were left to its own devices.  The virus was given the name Covid-19, but it’s true name is FEAR. Fear  of death and the unknown. Enough has been said about this in the  previous chapters of the Aquarian writings. Please follow the links at  the end of this one.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’
•    ‘Overcoming Our  Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘Fear – The Root Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Freely, Freely You Have Received

The Age Of Aquarius : Age Of Truth – Part Four

Deceptions : Creating Hell On Earth
*_
_*




*_
​•     Through creating hell for our whole world, the Corona virus tale at  present has brought about a heavenly state for the pharma industry. And  hell is the state that those who belong to the driving force behind the  pandemic will be creating for themselves in one of their future  lifetimes, when their deception returns to them. They, and our whole  world with them, will then have to endure something similar to what’s  happening now. The power of doing their share of preventing this is in  the hands of every one of you, because love and thought are the two most  powerful forces in the whole of Creation.

•    Therefore, if you  are working hand in hand with the Angels and Me, and keep on sending  kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers and  scaremongers, with the passing of time you are sure to develop into an  ever more formidable force. And each time these thoughts return to you,  send them on their way, time and again. On every occasion their strength  increases and as the Divine spark of the troublemakers is neglected and  mal-nourished, it is hungry for every spark of light that comes its  way. It is greedily absorbed and the more this happens, the better the  person’s higher God or Christ nature can influence its earthly  counterpart, to come to its senses and stop cheating and lying. Forgive  them, for they are your spiritually younger and less experienced  siblings in the great family of humankind. They deserve your compassion,  for they really do not know what they are doing, most of all to  themselves and – unless you help them – what in due course will return  to them and also inflict upon your whole world.

•    The wisdom  ‘those who laugh last, are laughing best’ is something that has grown  quite naturally from humankind’s experiences of living on the earthly  plane. The saying shows that the final winners in some of its contests  are likely to have more glory than those who at the beginning think of  themselves as the winners, but then – surprise, surprise! – in the end  are the losers. This is what’s going to happen to the pharma industry.  For the moment, it is still laughing big apples all the way to its  shareholders’ bank accounts. When the truth fully emerges, which it will  do soon, the rest of humankind will be laughing because it will then be  ‘egg-on-face’ time for the people and institutions who, for the time  being, are enjoying the monetary gains of the situation.

•    The  pharma industry in particular will realise that their present behaviour  clearly reveals what kind of intentions have been behind the sale of  most of its products, and that for a long time. This is of great benefit  for you and your world because ever more of you are losing their faith  in these products. As a result, increasing numbers of you are returning  to natural healing methods and are reaching out for our helping hands  and healing energies. They are available free of charge to anyone who  tunes into our frequencies and asks for them. And the pharma industry  will realise too late that the pandemic has been the rope on which it  has been hanging itself.

•    Freely, freely you now have  received the truth about Me and some of My concepts. Now go in My name  and tell those around you that it is the Great Father/Mother of all  life, whose only born Son/Daughter is the Universal Christ spirit and  its light. Tell them who and what they truly are; what kind of a  relationship they have always had with Me and that the life that’s been  given to each one of you is a good one, in spite of the fact that it  presently does not look like this.

•    Let them know that it’s  in everybody’s own hands to steer the boat of their life in a direction  that is more to their liking. To bring this about, the only thing anyone  has to do is conducting their earthly existence in keeping with My  Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. Not knowing about this law  has brought about your world’s present state. Every one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth, is a co-creator with Me. Your thoughts,  words and actions are constantly occupied with creating something,  whether you are as yet aware of it or not. Whatever is in your life now  was created by none other than you. And this is how all of you together,  hand in hand with the Angels and Me, even though you were unaware that  this was happening, created your world’s present state. It happened  earlier in this lifetime and in the course of countless previous ones.  If that were not the case, you would not be here and had to take part in  the pandemic.

•    However, the knowledge of My Universal law of  cause and effect is the instrument I am placing into everybody’s own  hands. All of you are invited to make their contribution to transforming  your world into an increasingly peaceful and harmonious place, with the  help of the right kind of thoughts, words and actions. That’s the only  way true and everlasting peace can come about that no-one will ever be  able to disturb or take away.

•    Tell My human children of the  Earth that their planet is by no means destined to remain a valley of  tears, lying and cheating, deception and corruption forever. Tell them  to use the truth they finding here as their tool for doing better and  how, each through their own efforts, needs to contribute to making  Mother Earth into a place where everybody works for the good of the  whole; where people support each other; where exploiting, lying and  cheating, dishonesty and corruption have become things of the past and  are no longer known.

•    Astrology is a fortune-telling tool.  Untrue! But it’s the finest instrument for getting to know yourself and  your pathway through life, and also of those around you. The study of  the Divine science helps your higher God or Christ nature to stir from  its slumber, and with that you become kinder and more loving, tolerant  and forgiving towards yourself and anyone you meet on the earthly plane.

Tell  My children of the Earth that astrology is a wonderful instrument for  helping them not only to discover but understand the truth about Me,  their own true nature and the wise higher purpose every human being’s  earthly existence has always served. Then ask them to share what they  are finding here with as many as possible, but only if their inner  guidance reacts to it with: ‘Yes, this is the truth!’ And because  spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody and should not be sold to the  highest bidders, that’s why all of it is coming your way free of charge.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Invictus
*_
​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

How good it is to know that:
Even though I am responsible for every one of 
My thoughts, words and actions,
The Highest forces of life have always been
Steering my boat. All I ever had to do was row. 
You, O Great Father/Mother  of all life
Are the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of my earthly existence.
At the end of each lifetime, one of Your Angels takes
Me into the world of spirit and that’s my true home.
It’s harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than those of any other place I have ever been.
Each time my anchor is dropped there,
I can see plenty of evidence that 
All is well with me and my world,
And that forever it will be so.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary journey,
It’s good to know that:
Every human being is a great deal more than 
A mere earthly personality. 
The essence of everybody is spirit/soul.
A long time ago, it’s existence started as 
A tiny spark of the Universal Christ’s light. 
In the course of many lifetimes,
The strength of everybody’s own light 
Constantly increases. 

Every human being is as much part of God
As God is part of every one of us.
We are eternal beings who can and will never die. 
The spirit realm is our true home,
From which all of us emerge at the beginning
Of each new lifetime and return to, 
As soon as it has run its course.
Nobody is ever snuffed out like a candle.
One of the Angels of Death takes our spirit/soul 
By the hand and moves us into 
Another dimension of life, that’s all.

A high and holy destiny is in store for every one of us.
And because spirit guides and helpers are constantly 
Accompanying us, we shall never get lost in
The vastness of the Universe’s space and time.
That’s why we shall always be safe wherever 
The lessons of the earthly school of life
May still need to take us. 
Everything that ever happened there served 
The wise higher purpose of teaching humankind,
Individually and collectively, something. 

So let’s be grateful for everything that has been 
And be glad that, for as long as we send nothing but
Good, right and beautiful thoughts, words and actions
Into our world, nothing but the same will return to us,
In due course, when our karmic debts have been paid.
O Great Father/Mother of all life and Your
Only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, 
We stand in awe and wonder before the 
Greatness and beauty of Your Creation.
Forever we shall be singing the praises
Of Your wisdom and love that have
Brought us and our world to this point,
Each on their own evolutionary spiral 
And all together that of our world. 

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius
Updated February 2021  

​ For every human being there exists a   small developmental plan within God’ great plan for the whole of   Creation. Each new lifetime presents us with another birthchart and in   the right hands it can reveal what the newly born has brought with it   and indicate in rough outlines the lessons awaiting it. For wise higher   reasons, however, the birthchart on its own does not give a great deal   away about what’s in store for the newcomer. Ah, but wait a moment! The   Moon represents our earthly personality and where we have come from.  The  Sun shows our spirit’s predestined pathway. That’s why to my mind  the  progressions of the Sun and in particular the Moon are much more   revealing than anything else. 

The Sun moves forward at the steady pace of one degree per year. The   Moon is known as the runner because it progresses at the rate of one   degree per month. When you can see for yourself how both these energies   have always been affecting your own life and that of those around you,   the way I have been doing for a long time, the Universe is providing  you  with living proof that we can but row our life’s boat. The  behaviour of  every one of us is comparable to a dog on a lead, which  the Angels of  Karma are holding it in their hands. It’s our karmic  debts that  determine what kind of relationships and lessons we have to  encounter. 

The Sun/Moon progressions show quite clearly how the Christ Spirit, the   Light of all lights and the Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us, is   constantly pulling all earthly life, including you and me, forwards and   upwards on humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary spiral  and  also our world. Even though we can but row the boat of our life, we  are  not manoeuvred like marionettes or pulled like puppets on a  string.  Because the Highest Forces of life have given us the precious  gift of  freedom of choice, at all times we are allowed to make our own  decisions  of how we wish to react to whatever comes our way. However,  we are  personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and  actins.  The Universal law of cause and effect, widely known as the law  of Karma,  decrees that they have to return to us in the fullness of  time. This  can come about later in the same lifetime or in a far  distant future  one, when our earthly self has grown strong enough to  cope with what it  once created.

Unbeknown to us earthlings for a long time, our choices have always   decided what kind of Karma we are creating for ourselves, the whole of   humankind and also our world. There are two streams of consciousness, a   constructive positive one of light and a destructive negative one of   darkness. Everything we think, speak and do has constantly been feeding   into one of these streams and strengthened it. The decision which  stream  we wish to support from now on is ours alone. Everything depends  on the  degree of spiritual maturity we have reached when we find out  about  these things. They empower us to steer the boat of our life and  destiny  in the desired direction. And that shows that knowledge truly  is power!

In the spiritual background of our earthly existence wise ones have   always been in charge of the individual and collective development of us   and our world. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne   of God, assisted by countless groups of spirit guides and helpers on  the  lower levels of the spirit realm always have been and forever will  be  the eye that never sleeps. Our decisions show them the degree of   spiritual maturity we have reached at any given moment. 

As a spark of the Great Light every human being in truth is a young God   in the making. Attending the lessons of the earthly school of life is   only compulsory for the initial part of our development. It has run its   course when the following conditions have been fulfilled: a) all  earthly  lessons have been learnt; b) every aspect of our nature, i.e.  the  masculine and feminine, darkness and light, lower and higher   personality, have been integrated; and c) when the last bit of the Karma   we created in this lifetime and all previous ones has been redeemed.   And that can only come about when we bravely and patiently work our way   through any kind of suffering that comes our way and accepting our   responsibility for creating it. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Honesty & Truth : The New World Order

Jon Rappaport : A Voice Of Truth

Part Seven

Pandemic : The Pharma Industry’s Rope
*_
_*



*_

 The moving fingers writes
And having writ, moves on,
Nor all thy piety nor wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a line,
Nor all thy tears wash out a word of it.’

Omar Khayyám

​It  was Edward FitzGerald in 1859 who translated from Persian into English a  selection of quatrains (ruba?iyat) that are thought to have been  written by Omar Khayyam (1048–1131), the Astronomer-Poet of Persia. How  much might Khayyam as well as FitzGerald have been aware that what this  quatrain describes really is constantly happening in our world. Every  human thought, word and action creates an impression on the etheric  level, known as the Akashic Records, through which either a credit or  debit entry in our spiritual bankbook comes into being.

The cause  of Bill Gates not allowing his children to be vaccinated must have been  what Jon Rappaport writes about in the first item of the list at the  end of this chapter. It’s astonishing how, after having protected his  own offspring against the pharma industry’s doubtful products, that  after a while, when he probably hoped everybody had forgotten about he  had felt earlier about them, his earthly nature’s greed gained the upper  hand. Any regard he might ever have had for the wellbeing of the whole  of humankind must have gone over board when he set about systematically  exploiting our world resources more and more.

When the truth  about the pandemic’s background has fully emerged, it will become ever  clearer that this event is the rope on which the greed of Bill Gates and  the pharma industry for a long time have been working hand in hand, to  hang itself. When ever more of us are turning towards the natural  healing methods that have always been available to humankind and were  pushed into the background through the pharma industry’s efforts, they  are going to kick themselves for recognising too late that the result of  their actions of past and present would be that people are losing the  last shred of faith they ever had in the pharma industry’s products.

Things  can only happen in our world in God’s time and that means when the  energies of our solar system’s planetary system allow it to do so. And  everything in the whole of Creation consists of cycles within cycles and  circles within circles. The pandemic closes the circle that started  when the industry was a genuine benefactor of humankind. The companies  that are now part of it revealing themselves as buccaneers and  purposeful destroyers of our world’s economies are closing that  particular circle.

Let’s take a closer look at how our planet’s  energies are helping to bring about not only the end of this particular  industry but of many other institutions that are not serving the highest  good of the whole of our world and the countries within it. First in  line are the iconoclastic energies of Uranus, the planetary ruler of  Aquarius together with Saturn. Uranus is one of the generation planets.  They have been given this name because they move so slowly that whole  generations are affected by their energies. Uranus stays in each sign  for around seven years. It moved into the fixed Earth sign Taurus in  March 2019 and will remain there until April 2026. Taurus is the fixed  Earth sign ruled by Venus. In this sign Venus reveals the hedonistic  aspect of its nature. Taurus is the sign of value and money.

When  planets move retrograde, they affecting us more on the inner than the  outer plane. On the inner plane everything is for real; there is no  faking, pretending, lying and cheating. ‘If you can fake sincerity,  you’ve got it cracked’, doesn’t work here. The intentions behind  everything that’s thought, spoken and/or acted on the outer plane are  clearly visible to everybody on the inner plane. Earthly efforts only  create a credit entry in our spiritual ledger when they are in keeping  with the inner world’s ruling principles of love, honesty and truth.

When  ever more of us come into harmony with these principles, our world’s  outer part gradually changes and becomes ever more like its inner  counterpart. And when this process is complete and the outer plane has  become identical to the inner one, there will be  true and everlasting  peace on our planet that nobody and nothing can disturb or destroy. This  is the golden future towards with all of us, individually and together  in groups, are steadily working our way forwards and upwards on our  personal evolutionary spiral of life, that of humankind and our whole  world.

1) ‘Vaccines: “preventing every bad thing”.’ By Jon Rappaport 31st December 2019

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2019/12/

2) ‘Vaccine Airlines, Jewish Airlines, Islamic Airlines.’ By Jon Rappaport 6th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/05/vaccine-airlines-jewish-airlines-islamic-airlines/

3) ‘Vatican Vaccine Hotline, How Can I Help You?’ By Jon Rappoport 9th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/08/vatican-vaccine-hotline-how-can-i-help-you/

4) ‘The Pandemic Planners: Conversations in the Dark.’ By Jon Rappoport 10th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/09/pandemic-planners-conversations-in-the-dark/

5) ‘"Never-before-seen strange COVID symptoms"? Try using logic.’ By Jon Rappoport 11th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/10/never-before-seen-strange-covid-symptoms/

6)  ‘Super Bowl CNN Karen calls cops on mask-less people in Tampa.’ By Jon  Rappoport 11th February 2021. Highly recommended reading! It’s  brilliant. A German proverb says: ‘Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!’  When you can laugh because of it all and in spite of it all, that’s true  humour!’ Jon has mastered this art brilliantly!

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...karen-calls-cops-on-maskless-people-in-tampa/

7) ‘COVID: Patient Grills Doctor; Off the Record.’ By Jon Rappoport 12th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/12/covid-patient-grills-doctor-off-the-record/

 8 )  ‘COVID Airlines Solves the Great Racial Divide.’ By Jon Rappoport –  very funny! ‘Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!’ When one laughs about a  situation, this one in particular, in spite of it and because of it,  that’s true humour! Jon has plenty of that! 15th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/15/covid-airlines-solves-the-great-racial-divide/

9)  ‘“They didn’t isolate the virus”.’ Chief Chinese epidemiologist tells  NBC News. Referring to samples taken from the Wuhan market a year ago.  By Jon Rappoport 16th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/16/they-didnt-isolate-the-virus/

10) ‘COVID: The predatory testing labs are complicit in the crime.’ By Jon Rappoport 17th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/17/covid-predatory-testing-labs-are-complicit-in-crime/

11) ‘Yes, the NY Times exposed the PCR test.’ By Jon Rappoport 18th February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/18/yes-the-ny-times-exposed-the-pcr-test/

12) ‘The NY Times recalls an outbreak of PCR lies.’ By Jon Rappoport 19th February 2021 Essential reading!

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/19/the-ny-times-recalls-an-outbreak-of-pcr-lies/

13)  ‘Smoking gun: Fauci states COVID PCR test has fatal flaw; confession  from the "beloved" expert of experts.’ The COVID PCR test is a complete  fraud by Jon Rappoport 22nd February 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/02/22/fauci-states-covid-pcr-test-has-fatal-flaw-confession/
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*P.S. Of Yesterday's 'The Pandemic - The Pharma Industry's Rope'*_

​‘PCR test revelations from official literature; they expose their own lies.’ By Jon Rappoport 23rd February 2021  

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...ficial-literature-they-expose-their-own-lies/

In  this article Jon comes to the following conclusion: The PCR test is  useless and deceptive. It provides de facto dictators the opportunity to  cite “new case levels” and lock down populations, creating economic and  human devastation.

RESIST, REBEL, PROTEST, OPEN UP THE ECONOMY ANY WHICH WAY YOU CAN.

And get this information out there, far and wide.

I could not have said it any better!
God bless and let’s have a good day, in spite of it all.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Paradise : Earthly Life Without Fear

A Message From The Angels And Masters
*_
_*



*_

Take my hand,
I’m a stranger in paradise,
All lost in a wonderland,
A stranger in paradise.
Standing starry-eyed,
That’s the danger in paradise.

From the musical Kismet 1953
Music by Alexander Borodin 1833-1887
Words by Robert Wright and George Forrest

​We,  the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are  calling today to assist you and your world with overcoming all fears,  and especially those of God, death and the unknown. In the presence of  truth there is no room for fear and that’s why we are here. Earthly  life, because of its general lack of spiritual awareness, for long  enough has been ruled by fear. You will be glad to hear that this part  of humankind’s earthly education is definitely over. The time has come  for finding out ever more of the truth about your world’s spiritual  background and the concepts that rule life on both sides of the veil,  which for a long time has been separating our two worlds from each  other.

Let’s start with taking a look at the meaning of Paradise.  It is a similar concept to that of Heaven and hell. Both are states of  consciousness and not places anyone ever went to. Hell is what human  beings, during the early stages of their earthly education, are good at  creating for others and later – when the law of Karma returns their  misdeeds to them – for themselves. Heaven is the state when human beings  have redeemed their last and oldest karmic debts and their vibrations  are right for moving on to experiencing their next higher level of  existence and what comes after it. Doesn’t that sound like Heaven to  you?

Don’t you think it’s heavenly to find out that no-one ever  went to Heaven to spend their time sleeping in the company of Jesus  until judgement day, because there never was a Jesus and there will be  no judgement day? As explained in other parts of the Aquarian writings,  the story of Jesus is a legend and you yourselves are the only who will  ever judge you. None of you is ever snuffed out like a candle when you  leave your physical body behind. As soon as the purpose of one of your  lifetimes has been fulfilled, like a caterpillar slipping from its  chrysalis, your spirit/soul turns into a beautiful butterfly that’s  released into the greater freedom of your world’s inner spiritual  background, our realm. That is humankind’s true home, where every one of  you is loved and tenderly cared for.

Each time an Angel of Death  takes any one of you there, should someone ask: ‘Have I died? Am I in  Heaven?’ the Angel replies: ‘No, you are not dead and you are not in  Heaven. You have arrived in our world. Welcome home! You are alive and  well and will soon start enjoying its greater freedom, because you are  no longer tied to a cumbersome physical body.’ There really is nothing  to be afraid of and isn’t that Paradise enough? We want you to know that  every human being’s existence is an ongoing and never-ending process,  which begins with spending many lifetimes as a material being in a  material environment. At the end of each one of them, you return to our  world. There is no other place for anyone to go to.

After resting  and recovering sufficiently from the rough and tumble of your earthly  experiences, time and again you re-emerge for another journey on the  earthly plane. Nobody forces you to do so, but for every one of you  being educated on the material plane is compulsory. You have to reappear  until it has run its course and earthly life can teach you no more.  This comes about through evolving into a Christed one, in your own  right. Your vibrations are then right for moving on to exploring the  next higher level of humankind’s existence.

You will then  appreciate that Paradise is not a place from which humankind once  emerged. It is a state of consciousness towards which your race for a  very long time has constantly been moving, drawn ever forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral by the Christ light. Over millions of  Earth years new opportunities have thus been created for ever more of  you to explore and develop all aspects of your being. For every one of  you that is a long journey, in which you first start experiencing  yourself as a material being in a material world, without having a clue  of who you really are, where you have come from and where you will  eventually be going to.

Eventually, every one of you finds out  about God’s nature and their own, as well as the special relationship  all of you have always had with your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of  all life, and forever will have. The initial stage of your personal  Paradise has been reached when your inner guidance confirms that this is  the truth. The awareness of this for you transforms the earthly plane  into a natural part of our realm, your world’s inner spiritual  background that’s merely an extension of ours. This knowledge and  everything else you are going to receive intuitively from us, will  slowly but surely help you shed your fears, one after the other.

This  sets you free to love, with your whole being, us and our world as well  as all life that exists in the whole of Creation. When you add to this  the love of honesty and truth as your one and only ruler, you have  brought your very own small corner of Paradise down to the Earth. This  enables us to use you as one of our channels through which the Christ  light, in both senses of the word, flows with steadily increasing force  into your world and everything you come into contact with. You are glad  to know that in truth:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

A world where fear is no longer known
And that’s Paradise enough!
​As  none of you ever experienced this state before, all of you truly are  strangers in Paradise. And we have come to tell you that it’s the  birthright of every human being to make their contribution towards  establishing this state on the Earth, first for yourself, then for those  around you and eventually for your whole world. Do not shy away from  this somewhat daunting task, for we shall be with you, all the way. Shed  your fears, they are no longer needed. Instead, roll up your sleeves  and get to work by tuning your earthly minds into our frequencies. We  know every one of you personally, better than you do yourself. We are  waiting to show ever more of you intuitively how to proceed, so please  call.

Earthly life will be a Paradise when peace has come to your  world, at last. It will then be a place without fear, lying and  cheating, dishonesty and corruption, violence, wars and other types of  crime, especially those committed in the name of a God, the meaning of  which is not yet understood by those who still insist in trespassing  against love, the main law of life. That’s how to this day the blind  still are leading the blind. Removing this blindness from every human  being’s perception, once and for all, that’s the true meaning of the  concept Paradise.

What you and your world have been experiencing  for some time is not humankind’s spiritual rebirth. It is the Christ  nature waking from its slumber in ever more human hearts. And that’s the  higher esoteric truth that’s been hiding for such a long time behind  the surface words of the Jesus legend’s child birth in a manger. To  bring about the natural happy ending of the present unhealthy and  unhappy state of your world, we need your help as much as you need ours.  If that’s what sufficient numbers of  you dream about and yearn for  with every fibre of their being, we are willing to fulfil this dream.  And that will be humankind’s first major step towards creating the state  of Paradise on your planet.

Refuse to run with the herd, for  those who do cannot get any further than the herd of  human beings who  are so frightened that they allow themselves to be led by their noses  like sheep, to the slaughter. Turn to us instead and rest safely in the  knowledge that we are with you and forever shall be. Do not allow anyone  to frighten you. We shall always be happy to intuitively show anyone  who comes to us, how they can contribute to the greatest healing miracle  that has ever been experienced on the Earth. And that’s how, in the  fullness of time, even the last and slowest ones in your midst are  predestined to evolve into saviours and redeemers of themselves, the  human race and everything that shares its world. We are with every one  of you, all the way and welcome home!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

From ‘Our World In Transition’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology

Part One
*_
_*




*_​Someone  the other day asked me: ‘Isn’t the zodiac you refer to a rather small  local physical environment to focus on when compared to the galaxy as a  whole, and even more so as it relates to the entirety of the physical  Universe, let alone the even larger possibility of multi Universes?  There is a whole lot of physical space out there beyond our view of a  relatively tiny local zodiacal perspective. Can you say that all  creation is not available to souls in their growth and evolution?’


What  an interesting question! Thank you for it and this is what my inner  guidance has to say about it: Each one of you is a young God in the  making, a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their  only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. You are a spark of Its  light. Mother Earth is a place of learning, a school, no more and no  less. Even though what’s happening there, on the surface of things, may  look rather haphazard and at random, rest assured that it most certainly  is nothing of the kind.

Every human being evolves at the same  steady pace, as is clearly shown by your birthchart’s planetary  progressions. The main ones of interest here are those of the Sun and  the Moon. Your Sun moves forward one degree per year. The Moon is known  as the runner because it progresses at the rate of one degree per month.  If you are fortunate enough to have someone who can show you how the  progressing energies of both your Sun and Moon have always been  affecting your life as well as the lives of your loved ones, you will be  able to see for yourself that in truth the only thing you could ever do  was to row the boat of your life. God and the Angels are the admiral of  the fleet of human boats and they are the ones who are doing the  steering.

The Universal Christ is the only born Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life. The Christ spirit and light is the  Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns. It is the Sun behind the  Sun in the sky above you. Its light always has been and forever will be  pulling all earthly life, including every human being who ever took part  in it and that in the course of millions of years, forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life. Every human being has one of its  own, so has the whole of humankind as well as your planet and everything  that’s ever appeared there.

From the moment of humankind’s first  appearance on the Earth, human beings were given the precious gift of  freedom of choice. This means that at all times you are allowed to make  your own decisions about how you wish to react to whatever comes your  way. Alas, for a long time you are unaware that you are personally  responsible and accountable for every one of your thoughts, words and  actions. It takes a long time until you find out that you can but row  the boat of your life and that the steering is done by the wise ones in  charge of you. They are responsible for your development and dwell in  the spiritual background of your earthly existence, on its inner level.  

In  spite of this, you are by no means manoeuvred through life like  marionettes or pulled like puppets on a string. All of you are  comparable to dogs on a lead, which the Angels of Karma are holding in  their hands. It’s your karmic debts that determine what kind of  relationships and lessons you are encountering in the course of each  lifetime. As you can see for yourself now, even though on the surface of  things in earthly life it looks as if human beings were allowed to do  as they please, they could not be further from the truth. Read more  about this by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

It  takes a long time until someone becomes aware of their personal  responsibility for every one of their thoughts, words and actions, and  how the Universal law of cause and effect, widely known as the law of  Karma, affects life in the whole of Creation, therefore also the earthly  plane. Like all great things, this law is a very simple one. It merely  decrees that whatever any one of you sends into your world, in the  fullness of time, unerringly finds its way back to its sender, like a  boomerang. This can come about later in the same lifetime or in a  distant future one, when the person’s earthly self has grown strong  enough to cope with that which it once created, when it did not yet know  about the existence of this law.

The evolutionary journey of  every human being, without exception, takes all of you time and again  round the whole of the zodiac. This ensures that the qualities of all  signs and houses are sufficiently experienced. First each one of you has  to experience the negative characteristics and later the positive ones.  In the beginning you take to part in them at the giving end and later,  when you have matured enough to be able to cope with what’s coming your  way, you find yourself at the receiving end.

Every new round  begins with Aries and ends with Pisces. Each one of them takes you onto  experiencing your earthly existence on a somewhat higher level.  Education in the earthly school of life is compulsory for every human  being. Its curriculum has been completed when you have evolved into a  Christed one, each in their own right. Nobody ever forces you to take  part in the earthly school’s lessons. The true home of every spirit/soul  is the spirit realm, from which you emerge at the beginning of each new  lifetime and return to when they have run their course.

Being  once more aware of your true nature as spirit/soul, you know why from  time to time you are taking part in earthly life. You realise that, if  you ever want to leave that part of your apprenticeship as a young God  in the making behind and be allowed to move on to exploring the higher  and eventually highest levels of life, there is nothing for it but  thinking about another earthly lifetime and applying for it. You ask the  wise ones in charge of you to help you decide where and when and with  whom it would best be spent.

The end of your earthly education  has been reached when with the help of self-discipline and self-mastery  the drives and urges of your lower earthly nature have been overcome. As  soon as you have well and truly left them behind, you have evolved into  Christed one. When Earth’s lessons have nothing left to teach you and,  through your experiences on that plane, your energies have changed  sufficiently, at the end of your present lifetime you will be ready to  start exploring the next higher level of life and the greater freedom of  the spirit realm. The wise ones in charge of you will be by your side  to advise and show where to go next.

Without these developments  none of you will ever be let loose on anything in the whole of Creation,  on their own. You have matured into spiritual adulthood when every one  of your thoughts, words and actions shows that you are a responsible and  trustworthy spiritual adult. At that developmental stage you are glad  to know that, even though your spirit friends and helpers are invisible  to earthly eyes, that does not mean they do not exist. That’s why you  gratefully accept what they are offering you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Much Freedom Do We Really Have?’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Two

Astrology : The Divine Teaching Aid
*_






​As  many of you know by now, the Aquarian age is the age of truth. It is  the age in which ever more of the Divine truth will flow directly from  the minds of those on the Highest levels of life into any earthly mind  that is tuned into their frequencies. That mind always has been every  human being’s own receiver/transmitter station for the ideas that are  constantly pouring onto the earthly plane from God and the Angels.

Saturn  and Uranus are the planetary co-rulers of Aquarius. Saturn represents  the stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect of your Divine parents.  And that is the guardian and keeper of the Aquarian age’s freedom. You  cannot enter it unless Saturn approves of your behaviour. When this has  been achieved, the role of the Saturnian energies turns from those of  the schoolmaster into that of the rewarder. When these rewards arrive,  they are well worth having. At the same time, the Uranian energies  providing every one of you with the iconoclastic power of smashing to  smithereens anything that’s no longer of use and value to you personally  and the whole of humankind and your world.

At the present time,  one of the most essential aspects of this process is getting rid of the  belief that Jesus was a historical person who once walked in your midst.  The time has come for knowing and accepting that the God-man represents  every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. The higher esoteric  meaning behind the surface words of the Jesus tale has always been a  picture-book type description of the initiations that every human being  experiences during the first part of its long evolutionary journey. For  every human being the first part consists of many lifetimes attending  the earthly school of life’s lessons.

Every one of you was  conceived immaculately. This means that untouched by anything earthly,  you first emerged as an idea from the heartmind of the Great Father. He  wished that yet another spark of the Universal Christ’s light should be  planted into the heart of a new beloved child of the Earth. The love and  wisdom of the Great Mother decided where and when this child should  come into being. As a spark of the Divine, in truth every human being,  without exception, is a young God in the making. All of you, each one on  a somewhat different level, are spending the first part of their  apprenticeship as a physical being in the world of matter.

The  Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are  serving the will and wishes of the Great Father as well as the love and  wisdom of the Great Mother. They are the ones who decide when the gift  of another earthly lifetime should be granted to one of you, where and  when it should come about and with whom it would best be spent. The  education in the earthly school of life has run its course for you when  the drives and urges of your lower nature have freely and willingly been  surrendered to your higher God or Christ nature.

Everything that  is bad, evil and ugly in every one of you needs to be nailed to the  cross of your earthly existence. These characteristics have to be shed  gradually and left behind, once and for all, so that with the passing of  time your God or Christ nature can take over your whole being. This is  what the symbolism of the God-man bleeding to death on the cross has  always been trying to tell you. The cross is humankind’s oldest symbol  for its earthly existence.

For helping you to understand the  processes of Creation, of life in general and the purpose of every human  being’s evolutionary pathway, there could be no better instrument than  astrology. It has had a poor reputation and a bad press for far too  long, because it has been and still is widely used as for  fortunetelling. The more you become aware of how the Universal laws are  affecting life in the whole of Creation, therefore also every individual  human being, the whole of humankind and your world, the more your wish  to peer into the future shrinks away.

The first and most  important law in this connection is that of cause and effect of Karma.  All Universal laws are very simple, like all truly great ideas. As soon  as you start sending only that which is good, right and beautiful into  your world, nothing but more of the same can in due course return to  you. That’s what it will do, as soon as your existing karmic debts have  been redeemed – by none other than you. When that’s been understood,  there really is nothing to be afraid of earthly life and a great deal to  look forward to. And because love and evolution are the first laws of  Creation, from which all others laws branch out, many pleasant surprises  are sure to eventually find their way to you.

It was the  combined wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother that, millions of  Earth years ago, brought your world’s planetary system into being. The  evolutionary plan for you and your planet provided that in the fullness  of time – during the Aquarian age of truth to be precise – astrology  would reveal itself as the Divine science. New ways of using it would  then be developed that will help you to discover many aspects of the  truth that, due to humankind’s lack of understanding up to that time had  to remain hidden from common view and knowledge.

Mother Earth  was never destined to remain a valley of tears forever. This state will  only continue for as long as enough of you are still willing to be led  by their noses, like sheep to the slaughter, who believe that the lies  and deceptions of those at the helm of your world’s organisations are  the truth. To break the spell they appear to be holding on your world to  this day, people need ever more spiritual knowledge. Yet, the knowledge  on its own is not enough. Without understanding its meaning and then  applying what you have learnt to every one of your daily encounters, you  cannot gain from it and it will not become your spiritual property that  you can take with you into Eternity. It’s the only thing you can take  with you, each time you depart from the earthly plane. No-one will ever  want to take it from you.

The Aquarian age has already brought  you the truth about who and what God truly is, who and what you are and  what kind of relationship every human being has always had with its  Divine parents. From the beginning of time on the Earth, God’s great  evolutionary plan for you and your world has decreed that a high and  holy destiny is in store for every human being and that many good things  will always be waiting for every one of you, the whole of humankind and  your world.

From ‘Our World In Transition’_* 

* * *

*_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Three

Astrology : Astronomy’s Spiritual Background
*_
_*





*_
​To  my mind, on the earthly plane there exists no better tool than  astrology for gaining a more profound understanding of our existence. It  certainly has assisted me a great deal with getting to where I  spiritually am by now. My way of using astrology is the spiritual  background of astronomy, the study of the physical manifestations of our  solar system’s planets, the same as the spirit realm is the background  of our earthly existence.

Naturally, astrology, the same as  everything that exists in our world, can be used for either good or bad  purposes. As ever, the choice is ours. But isn’t it the highest time  that the Divine science should be treated with the love and respect it  deserves? My inner guidance tells me that it was the will and power of  the Great Father who designed and created, with the Great Mother’s love  and wisdom as well as the spirit and light of their only born  Son/Daughter, this particular solar system, with so much love and  attention to the minutest details specifically for the development of  humankind.

A great plan has always existed for the evolutionary  journey of humankind and our world. It provides that in due course some  of us would be sufficiently evolved to be able to understand and then  explain to those around them how the Cosmic dance of our world’s  planetary energies always has been, and for a long time to come, will  continue to constantly affect whatever happens on this plane. God’s  great evolutionary plan for us and our world tells the tale. See the  relevant link at the end of this chapter.

My interpretations of  the Sun signs were the first part of my writings. From the beginning, I  realised that astrology is the most wonderful tool for getting to know  ourselves, our predestined pathway for each lifetime and the lessons  that are in store for us. Of particular significance are the positive  and negative qualities of our Sun and Moon signs. The negative ones are  particularly interesting because we tend to project them onto those  around us. There is no need for disliking these people. It’s better by  far to accept the negative qualities, integrate them into our character  make-up and then let them go. Read more about it by following the link  ‘Projection’ at the end of this chapter.

Learning to love every  human being God’s way is one of the main aims of our earthly education.  This and forgiving them for the roles they once played in our life  becomes much easier when one finds out some of the other person’s main  astrological details, like their Sun, Moon and the Ascendant. It’s good  to know that the people with whom it was impossible to have a good  relationship could not help behaving the way they did, because they were  what’s known as ‘ruled by the Stars’, makes it easy to heal my  connection with them and convert it into one of friendship. This is how  ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’ came into being. See the relevant links at the  end of this chapter.

About thirty years ago, the man who taught  me the first steps into astrology and numerology, told me that some time  in the future I would be telling humankind about God’s great  evolutionary plan for humankind. In those days, I could not imagine how  that would ever be possible. What the man said made no sense whatever to  me. Yet, that’s precisely what I did many years later. ‘The Great Plan  Unfolds’ is the most popular part of my writings published in Booksie.  At the moment of writing this its viewing figure stands at just over  seventy-one thousand. My total viewing figure at Booksie alone has just  reached two million and this figure, as well as those of other outlets,  is constantly rising.

You have no idea how much joy it brings me  when those figures have gone up by yet another one and sometimes several  thousands within twenty-four hours. People like Bill Gates are unlikely  to experience anything like this when, as a result of their  machinations, their fortune has increased by yet another million,  billion or trillion. Whatever Bill and his mates have accumulated by the  time they are leaving the earthly plane, some of them in the not too  distant future, none of their earthly possessions will be of any use to  them.

When these things have been left behind, their spirit/souls  will be standing naked, so to speak, not before God but before  themselves. It will then be time for taking stock of the performance of  all their previous lifetime and the most recent one in particular. They  are likely to regret being as poor as that. Never mind, when they have  rested sufficiently in the spirit realm, they will be applying for  another earthly lifetime of a very different nature. And when, one of  these days, I get to the end of my present lifetime and stand before  myself, I’ll probably be amazed about how rich I have become. I shall be  sorry that I can no longer share my wealth with anyone, especially with  folks like Bill. I shall be glad that I have made sure of leaving  plenty of it behind.

My writings have always been of intuitive  nature. All of them are originals that are not based on anything, apart  from the odd quote of something, here and there. My work has come about  through an ongoing process of working hard on clearing away, layer upon  layer, like the peeling of an onion, the blockage that must have existed  for a long time between me and my Creator, the wise, loving and living  God within me – without knowing for a long time what I was actually  struggling with.

Be that as it may, my writings are my gift to  humankind or rather the gift God and the Angels are presenting to  humankind through me. Watching how my viewing figures are steadily  increasing shows me that people are coming back for another helping,  because their own inner guidance is telling them that what they are  receiving is the truth. Therefore, it’s also likely that they are  recommending my writings to those around them. It would be impossible to  get such a lively response from the sale of books. How many are read  once and then wind up on a shelf, gathering dust, never to be looked  again. If the book does not speak to its owner, it will be donated to a  charity shop.

What an honour and a privilege to have been chosen  for presenting some of God’s wisdom and truth to our world! Nonetheless,  I must have been crazy when I agreed to walk that pathway, before  entering this lifetime. It has been a long and extremely painful healing  journey that started about fifty years ago with one step, the same as  all journeys. Since then I have been working my way through an inner  blockage that consisted of countless layers of fear. I have never been  able to just sit down and write about the spiritual aspects of life. One  day of severe headaches was usually followed by another in which I  could understand the way of all things, well almost. New insights came  flowing in.

It’s been a long and hard struggle that to this day  does not seem to be quite over. Yet, from the beginning there was  nothing for it but to attend to whatever appeared to surface from the  depths of my subconscious, as best as I knew how to at the time. This  process has been touched upon in various other parts of my writings.  Consciously, I would most certainly not have chosen such a lifetime and  yet . . .

As I know now, every one of us is destined to play  their part in the present great transformation of our world from a  predominantly materially orientated place into a spiritual one. This one  has been mine and thanks be to God and the Angels for helping me to get  through it thus far. Read more about this by following the ‘You Are  Special’ link at the end of this chapter.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Projection’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Four

Spiritual Knowledge : At What Price?
*_






​To  me, the worst that can happen to human beings is being homeless. This  is also true for spiritual homelessness, of which there is so much in  our world, to this day. My writings have always been dedicated to these  people because about fifty years of my life had provided me with first  hand knowledge of what that does to us earthlings. And from the  beginning, it’s been my firm belief that spiritual knowledge belongs to  everybody. In my view, something so precious should not be sold to the  highest bidder, but made available free of charge for everybody and  especially for those who cannot afford to buy usually expensive books  about spiritual themes. Maybe that’s why the more material hardship is  created by our world’s present crazy situation, the more the popularity  of my work increases.

Being able to give something so precious  away means a great deal more to me that earning millions through selling  books could ever do. Looking after lots of money would be nothing but a  nuisance to me. It might not leave me enough time for reflecting on and  discovering some more of the higher aspects of life and especially  astrology, for writing the insights that come to me intuitively down and  then sharing my learning with those around me.

How many in our  world, to this day blindly believe that what’s written in a book is  true? How can you tell whether something is or isn’t? That’s why I  believe that the most urgent requirement of every one of us, especially  in these trying times, is learning how to use their own built-in  lie-detector. Everybody has one. How about asking yours the following:

•     When a book has sold millions of copies, do you take that as evidence  that its author is telling you the truth? Even if they are sharing what,  at that time, they think of as their personal truth, it may not be the  ultimate truth – THE TRUTH. That’s what we are all on the earthly plane  to seek and eventually find.
•    Did you or do you still believe that every word of our world’s religious teachings is literally true?
•     Do you believe that the troublemakers and scaremongers of our world are  speaking the truth when they say there is a virus by the name of Corona  that’s so powerful that it could wipe out the whole of humankind,  unless the pharma industry’s products are accepted?
•    What does  your lie-detector say about each one of these points? Are you willing to  blindly believe that what they are saying is true?

My built-in  lie-detector reacts to the above mentioned points to tell me that none  of them is based on the truth. They are probably leftovers from the Age  of Pisces, the age when gullibility and blind faith, lying and cheating,  corruption and deceiving ourselves and those around us, ruled supreme  in our world. Fortunately, the Piscean age has been left behind for good  and the Aquarian age, the age of truth, has been with us for quite some  time by now. And the deeper we penetrate into this age, the more of us  will have become sufficiently evolved to receive as well as understand  the kind of truth that was never available to humankind before.

Every  human earthly mind, without its owner being aware of it for a long  time, has always been a receiver/transmitter station of the ideas that  are constantly flowing from the Highest levels of life onto the earthly  plane. Our minds are amazing instruments. Learning how to use them the  right way is the task of every human being. In due course this will  enable every one of us to bring their own version of God’s sacred wisdom  and truth to the earthly plane, first to be used by ourselves and then  shared with as many as possible of those around us. Doing this is the  birthright of every one of us. And to receive what’s rightfully ours,  all we have to do is tune our minds into the frequencies of God and the  Angels. They are glad to help anyone who does this and asks for their  assistance.

All our prayers are heard. It’s just that sometimes  the answer, for wise higher reasons, has to be ‘No!’ Some kind of help  will always arrive when we request it. Yet, it will come to us in God’s  way and time, not ours. And miracles really do happen, but they can only  come about when the energies are right. And that could be now, because  Neptune, another one of the generation planets that move very slowly,  has been in Pisces, the sign it co-rules with Jupiter, from February 3,  2012 and will transiting this sign until March 30, 2025. Retrograding  planets affect us and our world more on the inner level than the outer.  Neptune is the higher octave of the loving energies of Venus. Venus is  represented in the zodiac in two very different ways. It is the  planetary ruler of the fixed Earth sign Taurus, in which the good things  of the Earth are enjoyed, as well as the cardinal Air sign Libra, the  sign of the peacemaker of relationships, marriage and all kinds of  partnerships.

Neptune spending such a lot of time in its own sign  is helpful for our world’s present situation. In their own signs the  planet’s positive characteristics are benefiting the development of our  whole world. Human beings become more empathic and malleable, intuitive  and dedicated to helping those around them to recover from the greatest  hoax ever. Character traits soften and we are happy to humbly serve  whenever an opportunity for it arises. The Air signs are dedicated to  the development of humankind’s mental capacities and Aquarius is one of  these signs, it’s good to observe that research in the workings of the  human mind is progressing rapidly.

The best way of studying  astrology, for me, has always been through looking back on how the  planetary energies have affected my life and that of those around me. I  never met anybody who worked with astrology the way I have always done.  That’s probably because the time has come to develop new ways of using  the Divine science. It can provide us with a better understanding of  every human being’s long evolutionary pathway that takes all of us, time  and again, through every sign and house of the zodiac. The birthchart  of each new lifetime, in the right hands, can reveal a great deal about  the new arrival’s predestined pathway. The same is true for us, our  loved ones and everybody else. Astrology is also the finest tool known  to me for gaining insights into the very processes of Creation, the  beginnings of life in general and humankind’s existence within it. Might  I be meant to act as pioneer and wayfinder that others may eventually  wish to follow? Who knows?

For many years I have been studying  the progressions of Sun and Moon. Time and again I am finding them to  work with astonishing accuracy. Let me illustrate this with an example.  My friend Angela was born into three degrees Aquarius. At the beginning  of the year 2021 her progressed Sun had moved to six degrees Aries. When  I asked her whether anything of importance had happened to her six  years ago, she could not think of anything at first. However, as Aries  is the point of new beginnings, when I pointed out that a whole new  cycle of experiences must have started for her six years, without  hesitation she replied: ‘Ah yes, my mother and somehow I started being  the mother of my four brothers and elderly father.’

As far as the  question about other Universes and multi Universes is concerned, the  speculations of our sci-fi writers are by no means proof that these  places really exist. However, every one of us in due course will have  become sufficiently evolved to investigate such matters for themselves.  Many good things are in store for all of us and our whole world, of that  you can be sure.

The kind of knowledge that’s coming your way  here, with the passing of time, is meant to provide ever more of you  with the power of overcoming and leaving behind all your fears,  especially the one of death and the unknown, once and for all. Through  sharing this with as many as possible, every one of you can contribute  to bringing peace to your world by establishing love and wisdom, honesty  and truth as its supreme rulers.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
•    ‘Spiritual Knowledge Belongs To Everybody’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘If’ by Rudyard Kipling 

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Five

How It All Began
*_
​ _*




*_
​ There was a time when astrology was as   ‘way-out’ a topic for me, as at present it may still be for many of the   visitors to my website. I have never been one for fortune telling,   neither at the giving nor the receiving end. If astrology fell into that   category, it is likely that I would not have become interested in   studying it seriously and in depth. I am well aware that many use   astrology for forecasting the future, but then it is possible do dabble   at this with the help of a great many things, for example tea leaves.   Such things are not for me. 

From the beginning of my studies I have been fascinated by the spiritual   aspects and the higher esoteric meanings behind the Divine Science, as   astrology was called in ancient times. That’s why in my writings I  have  always dug ever deeper into them. As the ancients were aware that   astrology is of Divine origin, in many cultures it was held in great   esteem and practiced by the priesthood of its day. In those days it was   available only to kings, queens and high-ranking officials, never to   ordinary mortals like you and me, as it is today. How lucky we are!

Astrology can be used as a tool for getting to know ourselves and for   becoming aware of our deepest innermost motivations. It is an invaluable   help when it comes to developing one’s character in order to speed up   one’s personal evolution. Although I always stress that I am no   soothsayer, it occurred to me that, when all is said and done, our   character is our fortune. It alone determines our destiny because of the   soul lessons that are still required by us, at any given time. Does   that make me a teller of fortunes, after all, whether I like it or not? 

Be that as it may, astrology can help us find a better understanding of a   great many things, including how the planetary energies affect our   whole planet and every individual being on it. And there is nothing   quite like it when it comes to finding the right time for doing things,   especially for launching new projects. Besides, the progressions of the   planets can give us valuable pointers of how far we have got on our   evolutionary pathway during our present lifetime.

My interest in astrology, earlier in life, always had been as casual and   as much of a joke, as is usual for anyone who is still unaware of its   true nature. In those days, I used to read magazine and newspaper   forecasts, the same as many do. I never gave any thought as to why and   how things are as they are here on the Earth and how they might be   influenced by higher and highest forces in the Universe. I would not   have occurred to me to enquire where subjects like astrology have their   origin, and I had no idea that there could be so much more to it! Until   one fine day a friend told me that she had her chart done and that we   was fascinated by how accurate and true to her character it was. ‘Hm!’ I   thought: ‘Why don’t I have a go?’ So, I rung the man who had worked  for  her, but he was in the middle of moving house and could not oblige.   Could I phone back in a fortnight?

As is the way of things, I was so busy and astrology had no kind of   priority in my life then, I forgot about the whole thing until, some   time later, I met a man who was said to be a brilliant astrologer. I   asked him whether he was interested in doing my chart; he was. As I had   no idea what to expect, I approached the matter with an open mind; that   to me is the single most important ingredient upon encountering  anything  new. When my chart arrived, I was astonished how much this man  seemed  to know about me. After all, we had only chatted for no more  than ten  minutes and apart from my birth details he did not know  anything about  me. 

Yet, in my chart he told me a great many things about myself which I was   only vaguely aware of doing and some of my character traces, which   although true at that time were still totally unfamiliar to me. Soon   after he announced that he would be starting an astrology class and I   was one of the first to enrol. I just had to find out how it is possible   to know so much about people one has never met before and whom, by   rights, one never needs to meet in person. 

In the course that followed I learned the basics of astrology. The rest   is self-taught, i.e. life itself has been and still is my most valuable   teacher. All my writings are of an intuitive nature and I rely upon  the  guru within to know the way of all things and to show it to me. It  did  not take long until it became clear to me that there is a great  deal  more to astrology than meets they eye. I am glad to say that I am  still  learning something new with each passing day and that, to me, is  the  most interesting and fascinating aspect of the Divine science.

To benefit as much as possible from what is now before you, I recommend   that you download and print out whatever is to your liking – hopefully   all of it. You might later like to re-read what you have found and   contemplate on it. You could then go into in the peace and quiet of your   inner sanctuary to seek the help of your inner guide and the Angels,  so  that they can show you whether any of it is of value to you.

For those who are not very familiar with the use of computers I have   designed some easy to follow tips for budding computer geeks. For easy   access I have placed them as a separate item in this section. 
With Love and Light,
Aquarius
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Six

The Days Of Miracles And Wonders
*_
_*



*_

These are the days of miracles and wonders.
This is the long distance call.
Our invisible spirit friends and helpers
Are the eye that never sleeps and like a
Camera in slow motion observes humankind,
Every one of its thoughts, words and actions,
As well as everything else that
Happens throughout the whole of Creation.

It’s good to know that God never was
In the Heavens, somewhere ‘out there’.
God always has been and forever will be
As much part of us, as we are part of God.
Every human being is a young God
In the making who is serving the first part
Of their apprenticeship on the earthly plane.

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God,
The Christ Circle, are the Highest level of life.
Getting in touch with it was once thought of
As a long distance call, but to our greatest
Delight is revealing itself as
A surprisingly short one.

From ‘The Boy In The Bubble’
Paul Simon
Edited by Aquarius

​Taking  part in the education of the earthly school of life is compulsory for  every human being. There are no exceptions and the only way of being  released from the duty of attending its lessons is through growing  spiritual wings and learning how to fly on them. In the age of Aquarius  that’s no longer as difficult as it used to be, because God’s sacred  wisdom and truth for quite some time has been trying to flow with  steadily increasing strength into every human being’s consciousness, as  well as that of the whole of humankind and our world.

The  Aquarian age is bringing us the truth that our Creator is the Great  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ’s spirit and light. That is our God who always has been  and forever will be as much part of us as we are part of Him/Her. Every  one of us is God. Our world’s old religions with their all-male  Godheads were designed to keep us away from discovering these truths too  early. And because they insisted that God is in Heaven ‘out there’  somewhere, communicating with God was thought to be a long distance  call. Even though it takes a long time until we realise that every one  of us is a young God in the making, whenever one of us speaks with  themselves, we are in fact speaking with God.

Every human being  is a many-faceted jewel who has been gifted by our Creator in some  special and unique way. Even if at the moment we are still unaware of  such a gift, it could already have taken us many lifetimes to develop  it. Maybe we brought it with us into this lifetime. Maybe it’s just  waiting to be discovered by us, so we can develop it some more, bring it  to full unfoldment and then to be used for making our world a better  and more peaceful place for all who are taking part in it.

The  talents we are aware of have are not been inherited from anyone around  us. They were bestowed upon us by the Highest and could already have  taken many lifetimes to develop. That’s why in this one we chose to be  born into a family background with people of similar inclinations. This  ensured that our gift(s) would be discovered, nurtured and encouraged to  unfold some more. That’s the evolutionary background of so-called   ‘Wunderkinder’ like Mozart.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘I Will Succeed!’

From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Golden Future Of Humankind
*_
_*




*_
​ There  now follows the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that came to me as  the Lodge’s Monday Thought 16th April  2018: ‘Miracles come into being  as a result of putting into operation  the Divine law of love. At all  times it manifests itself in earthly life  as much as it does throughout  the rest of God’s Creation. On the Earth  plane human beings are used  in gentle and beautiful ways to bring  miracles about. You have no idea  when God and the Angels are creating  one of them through you. 

‘For quite some time by now, they have been working on the greatest   miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth. It consists of healing   the minds and bodies, spirits and souls and each one of you individually   and collectively of your whole world. This is possible because on the   inner level of life there is no separation between anything, whenever   one of you finds healing not only your whole world but the entire   Creation heals with you. 

‘Once more we would like to draw your attention to the importance of the   Divine law of love. In your world it not only manifests itself in   goodwill, kindness and tolerance between people, but also that in ever   more of you a new kind of faith and trust is stirring. These feelings   keep on growing the more you find out that all life throughout the whole   of Creation is one great spiritual family of all life; that on the   higher and highest levels God and the Angels and Masters are taking care   of you and your world, assisted on the lower levels of the spirit  world  by countless numbers of friends and helpers. All together we are   responsible for the development of you and your world. 

‘This kind of knowledge awakens in human hearts and souls a growing   interest in the Angelic beings in charge of other planets and studying   other parts of the enormous spiritual Universe where planet Earth once   was crystallized into a form of matter so that you, during lifetimes   spent on it could receive earthly education. The great plan of life   provides that each one of you would be spending many lifetimes playing   the role of a mere earthling, so that you could get to know and   understand the material world you would be placed in time and again. For   a long time you would be unaware of your true nature, but towards the   end of your earthly curriculum the truth would be revealed to you. 

‘Great things are in store for every human being. In your higher etheric   bodies you will in due course be able to visit and get to know the   worlds of much more highly evolved beings than you have ever consciously   known before. They no longer require physical bodies for getting  around  and neither will you by that time. For however long you choose,  you can  live among and be one of them. There is no need to be afraid of  getting  lost in the vastness of space because God and the Angels will  always be  with and part of you, the way they have always been. The only   difference will be that you are not only conscious of their presence,   you also can see them. They will forever be guiding and protecting you,   the same as they have always done. 

‘So be of good cheer, dear friends of the Earth. Each time earthly life   threatens to get on top of you, keep on keeping on and look forward to   these things. If occasionally the going gets too tough, take comfort   from knowing that what’s happening to you is but a small part of your   evolutionary journey which is sure to pass. Trust us when we say that   all is well, all is good and rests safely in the loving hands of God and   the Angels, and ours, because that is the truth. We hope that knowing   this will help you to endure what your karmic debts still have to   present to you with as much courage and strength as you can muster. And   never forget that we are with you to supply you with these qualities  and  as you move through your experiences, they are quite naturally   developing within you.

‘Refuse to limit your thinking and conceptions of earthly life. Send   your loving thoughts into the spiritual Universe and further into what’s   known to you as outer space of the physical one. Become aware that all   lifeforms that exist anywhere in the whole of Creation are one big   family and that therefore they are your siblings. In your thoughts move   further and further away from your small planet and mingle with the   beings of other worlds, send them your love and greetings. The time is   going to come when you will be visiting them, not with the help of   clumsy spaceships but using your higher etheric bodies. Spaceships as   you know them would be of no use to you out there.’

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Miracles Do Happen’
•    ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’
•    ‘White Eagle On Surrender And Miracles’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Astrology – The Divine Science’
•    ‘Going Or Rather Flying Home’
•     ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
•    I Believe In Miracles
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’ 

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Seven

*_​ _*Only A Shadow
*_
​ _*




*_
​ O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother Creator of all life
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
The love we have for You,
Is but a shadow of the love You 
Have always had 
For every one of us and our world, 
A deep and abiding love
That never left us. 

Our belief in You and the power of Your love
Is but a shadow of the faith You have in us.
Because You know the way of all things,
Your faith in us is deep, lasting and unshakeable.
It always has and forever will accompany
Each one of us on their evolutionary journey
That is constantly taking us forwards and upwards
On an upwards winding spiral 
That draws all life into Your loving embrace.

Our lives are in the hand of 
You and the Angels and Masters, 
Of the Christ Circle, the Throne of God. 
How good it is to know that 
Countless groups of  spirit and helpers,
Even though they are invisible to earthly eyes, 
Always have been and forever will be 
Accompanying us and showing the way.

Finding out who and what You truly are,
Who we are and what kind of a relationship 
Every one of us has always had with You,
Helps our love for You get stronger with 
Every day that passes. 
The more we tune into Your frequencies, 
The more Your love’s light penetrates into
Every cell and atom of our whole being and
Restores them to normal healthy functioning.
From us it flows into every manifestation of life
That’s in need of healing in our world.

You and the Angels need us as much
As we need You to make a reality of 
Our dream of Mother Earth as a place 
Whose supreme rulers are peace and harmony, 
Honesty and truth, where sickness, 
Hunger and starvation are no longer known;
Where humankind’s lust for warmongering,
Trouble and strife, lying and cheating, 
Avarice, greed and corruption
Have been overcome and
Left behind, for good.

The joy that fills our whole being
About the golden future that’s in store
For us and our world, 
Is but a shadow of how You and the Angels
Are feeling about the homecoming of 
Your beloved children of the Earth, 
Into the conscious awareness of their 
Spiritual nature and that each one of us,
Without exception, will soon know that 
They are an offspring of You,
A spark of the Christ star’s Light.

​ Because everything in the whole of     Creation is of You and from You, each time one of us looks into a     mirror, we are looking at You. Regardless of what our world’s old     religions insisted was the truth about You, Your Trinity never stopped     of consisting of You, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Your  only    born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light. And because  every  one   of us is a spark of the Christ Star’s light, all Divine  powers and    characteristics are also in every one of us, the highest  as well as  the   lowest. Nobody is all bad or good; everybody is a  mixture of both.  

It’s good to know that what to this day appears as dark, ugly and evil     in human nature and anywhere else in our world, is merely its crude     initial manifestation. Your great evolutionary plan for the whole of     Creation, our world and every human being who ever existed within it,     provides that in due course such things will have been overcome and  left    behind, for good.

The main laws of life are love and evolution, evolution based on love.     The more our higher nature takes over, the more the drives and urges  of    our lower nature bleed to death because they are being nailed to  the    cross of our earthly existence. It comes about each time another  one  of   us brings forth, from deep within their own being, their very  own   higher  God or Christ nature. The first part of every human  being’s    apprenticeship as a young God in the making is taking part in  the    earthly school of life’s lessons. Being educated this way is  compulsory    and cannot be avoided by anyone. 

We are all here to give birth to our higher nature. In the course of    many earthly lifetimes, time and again God and the Angels are providing    each one of us with many opportunities for unfolding and eventually    bringing this part of our being to a magnificent blossoming. Our whole    world is presently going through this final part of the evolutionary    process. There is a wise higher reason why our world has become so    heavily overpopulated by now. It allows as many as possible to actively    take part in our world’s transformation from being in the main a    materialistically orientated place into a spiritual one. This part of    their earthly education is going to be the final one for those who    handle the present situation in a kind, loving and compassionate way    that contributes to the blessing and healing of our world. Such efforts    create credit entries in people’s spiritual ledger that are invaluable    for the redemption of  their remaining karmic debts. Christianity’s    dying man on the cross is a symbolism of this process.

The reactions to our world’s present situation show the wise ones in     charge of us in the spirit realm the degree of every person’s spiritual     maturity. This decides whether it is safe to release them from their     duty of being educated in the earthly school of life, so they can be   set   free to start exploring and getting to know the greater freedom  of  the   next higher level of our world’s spiritual background. In due   course,   this will be followed by moving on to ever higher levels. The   Angels  and  Masters in charge of us decide when we are ready for this   or  whether a  few more earthly lifetimes would be better for our    development. 

As pointed out in ‘Healers And Healing’ the first part of my Aquarian     writings, we are all in this life to evolve into healers and     lightbringers. First healer heal thyself, then share your learning with     anyone who is suffering like you used to do. This is a journey that     promises to be blessed with ever more discoveries. And like any  journey,    this one begins with one step and that’s being afflicted by  something    that’s been troubling you for a long time. But whatever you  tried, it    did not budge. Having unsuccessfully experimented with  many different    things, where should you turn next? 

One fine day, an old folk wisdom comes to mind, from apparently nowhere:     ‘God helps those who help themselves!’ You start wondering whether    this  is true and if so, why. It is true because God and the Angels    never  interfere unnecessarily with our lives. If anyone wants their    help, it  has to be asked for. Only then are they willing to show us    intuitively  how to go about finding whatever it is we are looking for.    Should you be  uncomfortable with the word God, use others like the    Universe, the  Universal Forces of life or the Highest Forces of life or    whatever works  best for you. I use the name God for simplicity’s   sake.  Yet, ‘Call Me  by any name and I shall be there’. That’s because   God is  in everything  and everything is part of God. 
Carey Landry
Edited by Aquarius
Updated March 2021  

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? 

Part One 

 Up The Spiritual Mountain Of Life
*_
​ _*




*_
​ To my mind, the present lifetime for all  of us, whether we are as yet aware of it or not, is not a destination  in itself. For many of us it is turning into a journey of ever more  wondrous discoveries. The first one is  finding out that there is a  Divine great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. A multitude of  smaller plans for the development of every human being who ever walked  the earthly plane, the whole of humankind and our world, are integral  parts of the great plan. All of it was designed by the Great  Father/Mother of all life with immense loving care and attention to even  the minutest details. 

Humankind’s plan decrees that, with the help of a better understanding  of the processes of life and the wise higher purpose of their earthly  existence, every human being will eventually find healing for the wound  that came about through the false belief that humankind is separate from  its Creator. The truth is that God is as much part of us as we are part  of God. That’s why nothing will ever be able to separate us from each  other. For wise higher reasons, which we shall go into later, the false  belief for quite a long time was a necessary part of humankind’s earthly  education. Ever since then, the memory of this separation and the pain  it caused, has been stored in our soul memories in the subconscious part  of our being, waiting to be released so that the wound can heal. 

Without a steadily increasing understanding of the purpose of our  earthly existence and the processes of life in which every one of us is  constantly taking part, there is no way for the wound to heal of its own  accord. That’s why I am inviting you to come with me on a healing  journey of a very special kind. And like any journey, this one starts  with one step. That is the discovery that, in the course of many  lifetimes, all manifestations of life, not only in our world but  throughout the whole of Creation, always have been and forever will  constantly be moving forwards and upwards on God’s great evolutionary  spiral. The Divine great plan of life shows quite clearly that everybody  and everything in our world has always been doing so on a predestined  road. Even though the spiral as well as the road are invisible to  earthly eyes, nonetheless the road has constantly been winding its way  forwards and upwards, like a spiral, round what’s commonly known as the  spiritual mountain of life. 

Every human being who ever walked on Mother Earth, in the course of  millions of her developmental years thus far, had to ascend this  mountain. And for every one, without exception, including you and me,  the road consists of a predestined number of earthly lifetimes that  takes us, time and again, through every one of the zodiac’s signs and  houses. Each round starts with Aries and ends with Pisces. And every  round takes us forward into experiencing the zodiacal signs and houses  on a somewhat higher level. This is how, with the passing of time, every  human being  is destined to take part in the spiritual initiations,  which the Jesus legend describes in metaphorical terms.

The Christ child’s immaculate conceptions is a metaphor for the idea of  an archetypal human being that once emerged from the Great Father’s  mind. Together with the Great Mother’s love and wisdom they manifest a  spark of the Universal Christ’s spirit and light in the hearts of all  new human beings that appear on the earthly plane. From that time  onwards, ever more human Christ children were conceived, without  anything of an earthly nature taking plane. The Christ child’s birth in  the stable is a metaphor for the waking up of the higher God or Christ  nature in every human heart. Love being the main law at the heart of  God, the manger in the stable is a symbolism for the human heart. Love  is the food that’s constantly flowing from the Divine heart into  everything that exists in the whole of Creation. The animals in the  stable represent every human being’s lower animal nature who has no idea  of what’s happening within. 

The emaciated man dying on a wooden cross is a symbolism for how we,  every one of us for themselves, slowly but surely overcome the drives  and urges of their lower nature. Having served their purpose, they are  meant to be left behind, once and for all. When one by one they are  given up, that’s the equivalent of being nailed to the cross of our  earthly existence. And that’s how as a result, the lower aspects of our  earthly nature slowly bleed to death. From it rises, like the legendary  phoenix from its own ashes – another version of this process –, our  higher God or Christ nature. This continues until it has completely  taken over our whole being. The cross is humankind’s oldest known symbol  of our earthly existence. 

Those are the essential parts of the Jesus legend’s higher esoteric  meanings, the truth, that had to remain hidden behind the tale’s surface  words until the time for revealing it had come. In keeping with God’s  great plan of life, the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the age of  truth, the more truth we shall find. The first and most important step  is the discovery that God and the Angels have always communicated with  humankind through legends and symbols, metaphors and allegories, leaving  it up each one of us to work out what their meaning might be. And  that’s why, if we wish to find the truth, there is no point in thinking  that any of our world’s tales and legends were literally true. 

As we know by now, that has definitely not been the case. There is no  need to believe that the teachings of the Abrahamic religions of  Judaism, Christianity and Islam really are providing our world with  historical facts. In truth, the scriptures of each one of them to this  day is serving the political propaganda machinery of worldly  institutions to set people and nations against each other. That’s why to  this day their followers are willing to go to war and fight those who  refuse to believe that their religion’s teachings are the truth.  Pretending to be about love, each one in its own way incites hatred and  feeds the masculine lust for empire building and warmongering. 

Yet, the deeper we penetrate into the Aquarian age, the age of truth,  the more people will realise that the truth has always been hiding  behind the surface words of any of our world’s religious teachings.  Nowhere can this be seen more clearly than in the Jesus legend. Inspired  by God and the Angels, skilfully and lovingly spun into quite a yarn,  when you start looking behind its surface words for their higher  esoteric meaning, you are likely to discover that some parts of the  legend contain a bit more in almost every word. 

This is not surprising because love and evolution are the two main laws  and the whole of Creation is subject to them. From the first law of love  all others branch out. The evolutionary journey of all human beings who  ever took part in earthly life, in the course of millions of years of  humankind’s development, without exception has started at the lowest  point. That means experiencing the lowest characteristics of our Creator  and the human earthly nature. There is only one way of getting to know  them thoroughly enough. That’s why, down the ages, every human being had  to act them out on the earthly plane. This is how every one of God’s  beloved children of the Earth gets to know the crude and unevolved  aspects of their nature. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
•    ‘Myths and Legends For The Aquarian Age’
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? - Part Two

Letting Go Of Fears
*_
_*




*_
​ Because everything in the whole of  Creation is of God and part of God, naturally this is also applies to  every aspect of humankind’s lower and lowest character traces, as well  as the highest. There is no way of getting around the fact that all of  the lowest ones first have to be experienced by every human being.  Before they can be overcome and left behind, they have to be integrated  and developed through working with them. And that takes a long time.

Yet, the more we progress on our  evolutionary journey, the more we begin to dislike the demands of  humankind’s lower nature. This comes about when we find ourselves at  their receiving end and we observe them in the people around us. Being  able to recognise how unpleasant they are in others, increases our wish  to leave them behind, once and for all. So we give them up, one by one,  and that is the equivalent of nailing them to the cross of our earthly  existence. 

That’s how, in the course of a predestined number of earthly lifetimes,  every human being is travelling steadily from starting with the earthly  school of life’s lowest lessons. Constantly being pulled forwards and  upwards by the warmth and love of the Sun behind the Sun in the sky  above our world, the Universal Christ’s light, everybody’s own light  increases and we are being drawn ever closer into Its loving embrace.  That’s how every one of us in due course evolves into a Christed one in  their own right. It comes about each time another one of us has reached  the earthly school of life’s spiritual mountain top and we are bringing  forth, from deep within our own being, our higher God or Christ nature’s  highest and noblest qualities. The more we use them on the earthly  plane, the more it changes into a better and more peaceful place for  all.

Part of God’s great overall evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation,  humankind and our world, is that every human being should be walking  their own specially designed route up the spiritual mountain of its  earthly existence. There has been such an individual plan for all humans  who, in the course of millions of Earth years, ever took part in life  on this plane. On top of all that, the birthchart reveals our Divine  parent’s plan for that particular lifetime only. It’s not difficult to  work out how far our world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers  might have got on their personal evolutionary journey. 

And yet, it would not be right to speak of guilt because all of us are  merely pupils or students of the earthly school of life. At any given  time we are occupied with serving the first part of our apprenticeship  as a young God in the making. It’s just that every one of us has reached  a different level of it. That’s all! The progression of every  birthchart’s planets clearly show that all of us are walking up the  spiritual mountain of earthly life at the same steady pace. For every  one of us the Sun moves forward one degree per year. The Moon is known  as the runner, because it progresses one degree per month. The Moon by  sign and house position shows where we have come from, i.e. where we  spent our previous lifetime. The Sun reveals the direction in which our  spirit/soul is pulled, ever forwards and upwards on its individual  spiral of life.

We have no conscious recall of what happened to us in previous  lifetimes. It’s for the wise higher reason that we would frequently find  it impossible to live with ourselves, if we knew what we have been up  to – or rather what kind of lessons we attended in past lifetimes. Every  detail of these events, however, is stored in our soul memories. They  are tucked away in the subconscious part of our being from where they  are constantly influencing us in many different ways. This is where our  fears are stored, layer upon layer of them. They serve no further  purpose than waiting to be released, in a process that’s similar to the  peeling of an onion. This formidable as well as frightening task  eventually has to be tackled by every one of us, as well as the whole of  humankind and our world. As it’s impossible to do this on our own, our  spirit friends and helpers’ assistance is particularly valuable. 

The light at the end of this tunnel is the knowledge that the Divine  plan for our world, from its beginnings has decreed that, at a certain  time in the future, the whole of humankind should reach the top of the  earthly spiritual mountain that consists of the end of this part of  everyone’s apprenticeship as a young God in the making. This goal has  been reached each time another one of us has consciously become aware of  God’s true nature, our own and the special relationship every human  being has always had and forever will have with its Creator. Even though  every one of our world’s religions has been occupied with keeping us  away from the discovery that in truth we ourselves are God, our Creator  always has been and in all Eternity will be the Divine Trinity of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ’s spirit and light. 

That’s the top of the metaphorical spiritual mountain all of us, each on  their own and together, have constantly been ascending. Its peak has  been reached each time someone’s higher God or Christ nature at last has  taken over the whole of their being. All drives and urges of our lower  nature have then been overcome and left behind, for good. When the  earthly self’s instincts are no longer in charge of us and we are in  charge of them instead, we have succeeded to evolve into a Christed one  in our own right and the earthly school of life no longer has anything  left to teach us. This means that our energies have changed sufficiently  and the wise ones in charge of us consider it safe to release us into  exploring the next higher level of life. Every one of them will in due  course be followed by the next higher level and so forth.

Attending the earthly school of life has always been compulsory for all  Divine sparks that ever were deposited in a human physical bodies in  Mother Earth as a place where, in the course of many lifetimes, we  steadily grow in wisdom and understanding. God’s great evolutionary plan  decrees that each can only do this through their own experiences, as  that helps our consciousness to expand. Enabling us, with the passing of  time, to differentiate between everything that exists in our world as  either good or evil, that’s the main purpose of humankind’s earthly  existence. 

Everything in the whole of Creation consists of cycles within cycles and  circles within circles. And to provide every one of us with as thorough  a grounding as possible in all subjects, in some of our lifetimes we  are the ones who inflict pain, suffering and damage through the  exploitation of people’s resources upon those around us, while in other  lifetimes we find ourselves at the receiving end of such experiences.  This Divine teaching method affects every human being as much as family  groups and organisations, nations on their own and all of them together  forming our world.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘Who Or What Is God?’
•    ‘God : The Great Mystery’
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
 
From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? - Part Three

Learning To Live Without Fear

The Rose
*_
​ _*



*_

Some say love –
It is a river that runs the tender reed,
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed,
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance;
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance;
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give;
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely,
And the road has been too long;
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong;
Just remember in the winter –
Far beneath the bitter snows –
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Rose’

​ Love and evolution are the first laws of  life, from which all other laws branch out. The Divine spark in every  human being begins its long evolutionary journey in the heart of an  earthly personality who has no choice but getting to know itself and the  world around it, at the lowest point of the Divine characteristics that  are also its own. Love is the flower that, in the course of many  lifetimes, grows in every one of us. That’s how every human being  evolves, one small step after another. And our ability to give and  receive love from being the tiniest of seed spark in our heart it slowly  but surely develops into a most beautiful radiant and scented rose. 

Every spark of the Universal Christ’s light is pure love. The Great  light is constantly drawing everything on the earthly plane into its  loving embrace, including every human being. That’s how, with every  lifetime we spend on the earthly plane, the spark in our heart absorbs  some more of the parent light. Through this every human being’s ability  of giving and receiving love slowly but steadily increases in strength. And what about our fears? Is it possible  to get rid of them and live without fear? I believe it is possible,  especially our fear of life in general, what the future may hold in  store for every one of us and our world, and – most of all – the fear of  death. My life has taught me that the best and probably only way of  overcoming these fears is through two realisations. The first one is  that our own and everybody else’s earthly existence serves the wise and  higher purpose of evolving, and that in the course of many lifetimes,  into a God or Christed one, each in their own right. The second one is  that life in the whole of Creation, therefore also in our world, is  subject to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. All truly  great ideas are simple and this law is simplicity itself. It simply  decrees that everything eventually has to find its way back to its  source. No matter how long this may sometimes take, like a boomerang  everything we send into our world in the end returns to us.

The song of the rose talks about the soul who, because it is afraid of  dying, never truly learns to live. That surely applies to the majority  of people who at present are taking part in life on the earthly plane.  That most certainly has been the case for me. But I am glad to say that  my learning has changed my attitude towards life and death profoundly.  About a year ago my best friend of sixty-eight years, almost fifty-five  of them my husband, departed from this plane, two weeks before his  eighty-third birthday. I cannot see spirit, but I sense that he is now  closer to me than it ever was possible  before. I feel how, because he  no longer has to spend lots of time attending to earthly duties, our  partnership is growing stronger day by day, much more than ever before.  Working hand in hand with God and the Angels, makes the power of our  love invincible.  

Somehow I have never felt sad about his departure, merely glad that he  is no longer suffering, that he is alive and well and that when he’s  rested sufficiently, he will make the most of the spirit realm’s greater  freedom. Oh yes, I miss hearing his voice and feeling his touch. I  don’t know whether this makes any sense to you, but at last we can love  each other the way we always wanted to, without the foibles and  idiosyncrasies of our earthly personalities getting in the way. We shall  return to this theme later. My husband was a double Capricorn because  he was born on an 8th January. Capricorn is ruled by Saturn and there’s  always a coldness wherever the  Saturnian energies touch our lives. We  cannot do anything about that and I am glad to report that my husband  has left it behind and that both of us are glad about it.

The main reason for updating this part of my writings, is the experience  of my loved one’s physical body going from me. Since his physical body  left the earthly plane our spirit/souls have joined forces and together  we are stronger than ever before. It’s good to know that my husband, as  well as any other loved ones who went before him, are by no means dead.  All of them are alive and well, enjoying the freedom of a different  dimension of life without constantly having to attend to the needs of a  delicate and sensitive physical body. What a relief that must be! Apart  from that, all my loved ones and most of all my husband are supporting  me and everything I do from the other side of the veil that separates  our two worlds, much better than they could ever do while they were  still on this side. 

I am not ashamed to admit that I have always been a very fearful person.  One of the Grimm’s fairytales is  about someone who knew no fear and  went into the world for learning how to be afraid. It has been the other  way round with me. I am the one who went into the world searching for  ways of overcoming my fears. An essential part of the process of  overcoming my own fears, especially the fear of death, has been sharing  my learning with those around me, in the hope it will help them to  overcome theirs. My own life has taught me that it can only come about  through first of all finding out that in truth there is no death, only a  moving on into a different dimension of life. The essence of our being  is spirit/soul. They are eternal and immortal, like God. That’s why they  will and can never die. 

For the majority of people who are presently taking part in life on the  earthly plane, the present lifetime is meant to wind up as a healing  journey where many wondrous discoveries are waiting to be made. The next  step is learning as much as possible about the processes of life, in  which every one of us has always constantly been taking part, without  for a long time being unaware of what’s happening to us. To my mind,  understanding is the key every one of us needs to unlock their most  secret inner doors. The only way of overcoming our fears, one by one, is  through loving the person we once were, who really thought that those  beliefs had literally been true. 

Having come a long way on our evolutionary journey since then, helps us  to realise that the most of our fears are because of the memories that  were probably stored in our soul a long time ago. From where we are now  it’s not hard to realise that they were false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices. Their memories we brought with us into every lifetime since  the. In each one we hoped that eventually we would be able to get to  the root of our fears, that is would be possible to overcome and leave  them behind, once and for all.  Hallelujah! That time is NOW!

Sharon Maas writes in ‘Of Marriageable Age’: ‘You cannot hide from  death; you can only reach down inside yourself to find the strength to  help you face it.’ How very true! Alas, when at first we reach within  ourselves, there seems to be nothing there but fear. And that’s where we  are meant to find God? This immediately raises the equally frightening  question of: ‘Who or what is God?’ A vicious circle, if there ever was  one. If, during this lifetime and even in previous ones, we followed one  of our world’s religions, we are likely to have been brainwashed into  believing that, when we die, we are going to God. And because we have no  idea of God’s true nature and what awaits us when we depart from this  plane, naturally we are terrified of letting go whenever the moment for  doing so has come. 

Fortunately, the deeper we are moving into the age of truth, the more  people are finding out that everything in the whole of Creation is of  God and part of God, including they themselves and everybody else. We  ourselves are God and in truth, it’s one of the Angels of Death who  calls for us at the end of our earthly lifetimes and takes us home into  the spirit realm, humankind’s true home. Even though the spirit world is  invisible to earthly eyes, that’s the place from which all of us emerge  at the beginning of every new earthly lifetime and return to when it  has run its course. The age of truth is showing us that there really is  nothing to be afraid of. 
​​From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From God And The Angels 

Springtime 2021 – Part One

Sweet Surrender
*_
​ _*



*_

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

​ ‘Lost and alone, on some forgotten  highway. Travelled by many, remembered by few.’ Alas, this is how far  too many human beings to this day perceive their earthly existence. But  in truth none of you has ever been lost or alone and never will be. We  dwell on the highest level of life and we have brought every one of you  into being. None of you was ever left to struggle alone on the earthly  plane of life, even though it felt like that to you. We have always  accompanied every one of you and shown the road you are required to walk  up the spiritual mountain of the earthly plane. Although we are  invisible to earthly eyes, we are constantly guiding as well as  protecting you. Because you are allowed to make your own decisions about  things, we only come to the rescue whenever a situation is in danger of  getting out of hand. This frequently happens during the early stages of  your education in the earthly school of life.

This is how all of you together and each one on their own are constantly  ascending the spiritual mountain of that plane. It is a long and  protracted journey of many lifetimes that starts when one of you first  comes forth as an idea from the heartmind of the Great Father of all  life. The Great Mother places this idea in the form of a tiny spark of  the Universal Christ’s spirit and light into the heart of each new human  being that’s preparing to appear in your world. From that moment  onwards, every one of you constantly walks their own predestined pathway  that consists of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.  For every one of you this road has been designed with greatest love and  care by Me, your Creator.

Almost eight billion human beings are presently taking part in earthly  life and therefore are, one way or another, affected by what’s presently  happening. The song’s forgotten highway describes every human being’s  long evolutionary journey. It takes all of you time and again round the  whole of the zodiac, through every one of its signs and houses, without  your earthly selves being aware of what’s happening to them. It’s not  that anyone really has forgotten this highway. The recall of every one  of your lifetimes is stored in your soul memories. From there they are  influencing your earthly selves in either positive or negative ways. It  takes a long time until that part of your being consciously realises  what’s happening and in which direction it has always been travelling. 

Everything that ever happened in your world came about for the wise  higher reason of teaching humankind, individually and collectively, a  lesson about something. Your world’s present difficult situation is no  exception. Its main purpose is assisting the higher God or Christ nature  of ever more of you to wake up from their slumbering state. Many got  lost in the illusion of an over materialistically orientated world.  Believing that this is all there is to humankind’s existence, they think  it’s possible to get away with just about anything, if you go the right  way about it. An essential part of humankind’s lesson about the value  of honesty and truth has been the present final gigantic outburst of  lying and cheating, deception and corruption. As a result of this, when  honesty and truth at last re-establish themselves in your world, which  they will do soon, each one of you will value and appreciate them so  much that carefully guard them.

The song speaks of ‘Looking for something that I can be believe in.  Looking for something I’d like to do with my life.’ The Aquarian age is  bringing every one of you something that really exists, the truth. Gone  are the days of legends like the one about a God-man, who promises to  save you and redeem every sin anyone will ever commit, especially those  committed in his name. All you have to do is say that you believe that  the God-man really exists and that every word of the legend about his  life is literally true. 

What’s now coming humankind’s way with ever increasing force is the  truth about this man and everything else. And that’s going to make good  the damage that was brought about by political organisations who, for  long enough by now, have been hiding their intentions of troublemaking  and warmongering behind the façade of religious teachings. Their  insistence that every word of their sacred texts is literally true has  been setting people and nations against each other, inciting them to  maim and kill each other. Any kind of violence has been and still is  permitted in the name of what those at the head of such organisations  say, and probably believe themselves, is God. It’s a case of the blind  leading the blind, if ever there was one.

The word Islam means surrender. That’s what is truly required of every  human being towards the end of their earthly education. It means freely  and willingly leaving behind the drives and urges of the crude lower  unevolved aspect of your nature. They need to be placed into the loving  arms of your own higher God or Christ nature with its hopes, dreams and  aspirations of a very different kind. This part alone can lead every one  of you, the whole of humankind and your world into the new golden age  in which truth and honesty, kindness and tolerance towards every human  being will be the supreme rulers. Every one is your sibling in the great  family of humankind, irrespective of what their beliefs are and of what  colour their skin is. That’s the true meaning of surrendering. 

As soon someone’s higher nature has completely taken over its lower  counterpart, when the outer has become like the inner, you have reached  the final stage of your education in the earthly school of life. You  have evolved into a Christed one, in your own right. To ease your way of  getting there, promise yourself not to give in to the lying and  cheating of our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. Instead put all  our faith and trust in us and the knowledge that the deeper you and your  world are moving into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, nothing and  nobody will be able to hide the truth. 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope From God And The Angels 

Sweet Surrender – Part Two

Time For New Beginnings
*_
​ 





​ On 20th March 2021 at 8.17 am Greenwich  Meantime the Sun moved into Aries, the point of all beginnings. The  planetary ruler of this sign is Mars, the Roman God of war. Its energies  represent the uprushing fountain of life that brings about the renewal  of everything in our planet’s natural world. No-one can stop or even  interfere with their beneficial rejuvenating influence. For the coming  thirty days these energies are added to the Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist of  rebellion and revolution, to sweep away the lying and cheating of our  time as well what’s left of the false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices of past ages. 

This creates the necessary space in your minds for the truth with its  ever improving understanding of the processes of life that have always  affected you and your world. The deeper your world moves into the  Aquarian age, the stronger these energies will be influencing everything  that’s taking part in it. And that’s why no-one will ever be able to  stop the triumphant forwards and upwards march of honesty and truth on  the evolutionary spiral of life. 

The astrological symbol of Aries is the ram. Aries it’s the zodiac’s  sign of the pioneer and wayfinder of the zodiac, who fearlessly knocks  its head against anything that gets in the way of its progress. What  might these energies have in store for you and your world? Whatever you  do, ask for our help and then place it into our hands, so we can show  you intuitively how to proceed. When asked by anyone, we are always glad  to guide, protect against wrong moves and show the best way of going  about things. Hand in hand with us and your love for humankind and your  world, you are invincible. Your world needs every one of you!

‘There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me . . .’ The  spirit of my own higher God or Christ nature is pure love and the Great  Mother’s light of wisdom and truth is what guides me and intuitively  shows me the way. ‘My life’s worth living, I don’t need to see the end. .  .’ This is because I know that I am eternal being who is merely on a  temporary stop-over in earthly life. My life will never end. I am safe  and forever will be. And because I have gifts to give and more than  enough love to share, my life most certainly is worth the living. I  don’t need to see the end, because there never will be one. At the end  of each lifetime, I merely a quiet slip away on the hand of one of the  Angels of Death, who takes my spirit/soul into another dimension of  life, the spirit realm. For ever and ever I shall be alive and well  cared for by God and the Angels.

‘That’s why each time with a happy heart I move into the greater freedom  of this realm. It is my true eternal home where, without needing a  physical body, I can once again enjoy myself like a fish in the water  and a bird in the air. It’s good to know that the knowledge that I found  along the long and thorny road of my most recent lifetime is my  spiritual property. Forever it will be mine. Using my gifts and talents,  I have always tried to share the knowledge that came my way. I look  forward to leaving it behind on the earthly plane, when my time for  moving on has come. God and the Angels will see to it that they will  continue to bring new hope, faith and trust to all who are in need of  it. I will always be safe and so will everybody else. Thanks and praise  be for that!’

We want you to know that this applies to every one of you and that there  is no need to be afraid of anything. We shall never leave you. Even if  we wanted to, which we most certainly do not, it would be impossible  because we are as much part of you, as you are of us. Regardless of what  anyone ever tried to tell you, that never changed and never will. Know  that every one of you is gifted in some special way that enables them to  play a certain part in the gigantic leap of consciousness your world is  presently undergoing. Hand in hand with us, as many of you as possible  are required to take part in transforming it from a predominantly  materialistically inclined place into a constantly increasing spiritual  one. Some gifts have taken many lifetimes of development and are waiting  to fully unfold during this one, so please don’t neglect yours.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’ 

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​

​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

My Kind Of Astrology – Part Ten

*_​ _*The Optimist’s Outlook On Life






*_​ Life in the whole of Creation, therefore   every one of us and everything else that’s taking part in our world,  is  subject to Universal laws. Bearing this in mind, humankind’s earthly   existence is basically very simple. The first laws are love and   evolution, i.e. evolution based on love. All other laws branch out from   these two. The next important law supports the first two is the law of   cause and effect or Karma. It decrees that whatever anyone sends into   the Universe, wherever this may come about, in the fullness of time it   has to return to its sender in a somewhat strengthened state. 

Every human being is a spark of the great light, who has the very best   as well as the worst within, even though the good cannot yet be seen   during the early stages of someone’s earthly education, in seed form it   is there nonetheless. Everything that happens in our world did and  still  does so, at any given time, for the wise higher purpose of  teaching all  who are taking part in it something. This is constantly  moving every  one of us, the whole of humankind and our world forwards  and upwards on  the great Divine evolutionary spiral of life. That’s why  I look for  something good in everybody and everything which, to my  mind, is by no  means foolishly optimistic. 

Spiritually, it is realistic and sound because by focusing on that which   is good in every human being as well as our world, we help their   earthly selves to bring it and their higher God or Christ nature to the   surface of their consciousness. This is why I enjoy sending nothing but   kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to everybody and especially our   world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. After all, they too have the   Divine spark within and therefore are children of the Highest who have   the best as well as the worst within, the same as everybody else,   including thee and me. 

Every one of us is a co-creator with the Great Father/Mother of all life   and at all times we are in the process of bringing something about.  Our  thoughts create our reality and any kind, loving and forgiving  thought  we send to our less highly evolved siblings in the great family  of  humankind is helping their higher nature to eventually become  strong  enough to break through its lower earthly counterpart and take  it over.

I like to think only of things that are good, right and beautiful, why I   enjoy giving of my best at all times and talking health and natural   healing methods whenever an opportunity for doing so arises, because   more knowledge of this kind will come to me in due course. For the first   time in this lifetime I feel safe. This is because I know that: a) my   existence – on all its levels – rests securely in the hands of God and   the Angels; b) they have always been with every one of us; and c)   nothing will ever be able to disrupt or destroy the oneness every one of   us always has had and forever will have with them.

They know the way of all things and when one of us needs help, they are   more than happy to oblige and yet, without asking for it, no help can   come to anyone. As soon as we go down on our knees, if only   metaphorically speaking, they willingly show us intuitively how to go   about things, guiding and protecting us whenever necessary. That’s how   God’s great evolutionary plan once came my way. It has provided me with   first hand knowledge that life in the whole of Creation, therefore also   in our world, has always been unfolding in keeping with this plan. 

Through my writings, in the course of many years, my faith and trust in   the basic goodness of humankind’s earthly existence and every human   being’s nature has grown so strong that nothing will ever be able to   shake it. Understanding why things happen, nothing can disturb my peace   of mind about our world’s present state. Wise ones have always told us   that things can only come about in God’s time and not ours. Yet, they   never told us why this should be so. Maybe because they did not know. 

Astrology, the Divine science, helps me to understand that things can   only happen when the energies of our world’s planetary system are right   and therefore allow it to take place. And that’s what they were, a bit   more with every passing day as soon the Sun moved into Aries, the sign   and point of all new beginnings. Its energies are the uprushing  fountain  of life that has the power of bringing about the miracle of  rebirth on  all levels. On the 20th March 2021 the Sun entered Aries.  The energies  now are right for revealing the truth about the pharma  industry and it’s  many helpers, especially those of the medical  profession. This is the  force that for many years has been working  exceedingly hard to  manipulate our world into the present situation.  Secretly, those  involved thought, so that nobody would ever be able to  reveal the truth  about their activities and intentions. What they did  not know is that  everything that happens on our world’s outer plane is  clearly visible to  those dwelling on its inner spiritual background.  Our most secret  thoughts are as if we were shouting them from the  rooftops there.

The Aquarian age is the age of truth and nobody can hide it forever.   This is for the simple reason that it is not meant to be, never was and   never will be. That’s why the truth for quite some time by now has been   doing its best to flow with ever increasing strength into all human   earthly minds. Each one is a receiver/transmitter station of the ideas   that are constantly coming forth from God and the Angels on the Highest   levels of life. Alas, many earthly minds have closed down because of  not  being used. Use it or lose it! My inner guidance tells me that this  is  why so many are afflicted by Dementia and Alzheimer’s in our time.  It’s  good to know that, with the help and will of God and the Angels,  any  condition can be healed and natural ways of doing so are meant to  be  found. See the relevant link at the end. 

It’s good to know that ever more heart-minds are successfully being   tuned into the highest frequencies. This shows our readiness to receive   the wisdom and truth that for some time by now has been flowing with   ever increasing strength onto the earthly plane, to be shared there with   as many as possible. Through this, with the passing of time, it has   come about that for the first time of my present lifetime, maybe ever, I   feel safe and that’s because I know that everything that’s ever   happened in our world came about for the wise higher reason of teaching   us something. The present situation is no exception and, to show that   God and the Angels really are in charge of us and our world and not the   pharma industry, they – the most trustworthy source of all – are  telling  me that the truth about it will soon be revealed. 

It’s good to know that everything in our world is of a temporary nature   and that our world’s present state was necessary to help humankind wake   from the illusion that the earthly plane is all there is to it’s   existence. I am not being foolishly optimistic when I say that, in spite   of what’s going on around us, all is well with us and our world and   forever will be, but in view of its spiritual background very realistic   indeed.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    Norman Doidge’s Book ‘The Brain’s Way Of Healing’​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo

What greater evil is there other than slavery?


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Zeitgeist 
*_
​ _*



*_

  Ah, Love! Could you and I with fate conspire,
To grasp this sorry scheme of things entire,
Would not we shatter it to bits – and then,
Re-mould it nearer to our heart’s desire?

From ‘The Rubayat’ of Omar Khayyam 1048-1123
​ To my mind, nothing expresses the spirit  or Zeitgeist of the Aquarian Age better than the above poem. Aquarius  is co-ruled by Saturn, the stern disciplinarian of the zodiac, and  Uranus, the planet of rebellion and revolution. Uranus was discovered as  late as 1781 by William Herschel. The energies of this planet are  powerful and highly disruptive, but at the same time freeing, cleansing  and purifying. It did not take long after the planet entered into the  conscious awareness of our world until their influence were felt by the  mass of people as an overwhelming urge to smash up the old order and  attempt to shake off the yoke of the ruling classes and so change the  status quo for good. 

The result was the French Revolution, a period of far-reaching social  and political upheaval in France that lasted from 1789 until 1799. It  was partially carried forward by Napoleon during the later expansion of  the French Empire. The Revolution experienced violent periods of  political turmoil that overthrew the monarchy and established France as a  republic. The culmination of this revolution was Napoleon’s  dictatorship, which rapidly brought many of the French republics  principles to Western Europe and beyond. 

Inspired by liberal and radical ideas, the French Revolution profoundly  altered the course of modern history, triggering the global decline of  absolute monarchies while replacing them with republics and liberal  democracies. The Revolutionary Wars unleashed a wave of global conflicts  that extended from the Caribbean to the Middle East. Historians widely  regard the French Revolution as one of the most important events in  human history. 

The Aquarian principles of ‘Liberté, égalité, fraternité, i.e. Liberty,  Equality, Fraternity’ became the national motto of France. Although it  has its origin in the French Revolution, at that time it was only one  motto among others. It did not become the main one until the Third  Republic established itself at the end of the 19th century. 

The Russian Revolution is the collective term for a pair of revolutions  in Russia in 1917, which dismantled the Tsarist autocracy and eventually  led to the rise of the Soviet Union. The Russian Empire collapsed with  the abdication of Emperor Nicholas II and the old regime was replaced by  a provisional government during the first revolution of February 1917.  The month of March in the Gregorian calendar, but the older Julian  calendar was in use in Russia at that time. There was a second  revolution in October of the same year during which the Provisional  Government was removed and replaced with a Bolshevik or Communist  government.

The February Revolution in March 1917 was focused around Petrograd, now  Saint Petersburg, which was then the capital of Russia. In the chaos,  members of the Imperial parliament or Duma assumed control of the  country and formed the Russian Provisional Government. The army  leadership felt they did not have the means to suppress the revolution,  which resulted in the abdication of Tsar Nicholas’. The Soviets or  workers' councils were led by radical socialist factions that initially  permitted the Provisional Government to rule, but insisted on a  prerogative to influence the government and control various militias.  The February Revolution took place in the context of heavy military  setbacks during World War One, 1914 – 1918, which left much of the  Russian army in a state of mutiny.

The late nineteenth and twentieth century witnessed further rumblings in  the foundations of our world’s societies. Attempts at restoring its  balance were gathering momentum with the rise of the suffrage movement,  particularly in the United Kingdom and the United States. At first the  males of the common people started to fight for the right to vote. Not  long after the females began to rebel against the oppression by the  aristocracy and the males of their societies in general. The  suffragettes fought their battles for the right to vote for women,  demanding that they too should have their say in the running of our  world. Thanks to these brave warriors of peace our world is progressing  well on the road to total equality of the sexes, with equal rights and  duties, as well as pay. 

The Chinese Communist Revolution or the 1949 Revolution was the  culmination of the Chinese Communist Party’s drive to power since its  founding in 1921 and the second part of the Chinese Civil War. In the  official media, this period is known as the War of Liberation. Chairman  Mao Tse-Tung, 1893-1976, wrote: ‘A revolution is not a dinner party or  like writing an essay, painting a picture or doing embroidery. It cannot  be so refined, so leisurely and gentle, so temperate, kind, courteous,  restrained and magnanimous. A revolution is an insurrection, an act of  violence by which one class overthrows another.

‘The struggle of the Black people in the United States for emancipation  is a component part of the general struggle of al the people of the  world against U.S. imperialism, a component part of the contemporary  world revolution. I call on the workers, peasants, and revolutionary  intellectuals of all countries and all who are willing to fight against  U.S. imperialism to take action and extend strong support to the  struggle of the Black people in the United States! People of the whole  world, unite still more closely and launch a sustained and vigorous  offensive against our common enemy, U.S. imperialism, and its  accomplices! It can be said with certainty that the complete collapse of  colonialism, imperialism, and all systems of exploitation, and the  complete emancipation of all the oppressed peoples and nations of the  world are not far off.

Mao’s words were expressing the Aquarian Age’s main theme. The struggle  of all the people of our world is, however, not against US imperialism,  as in Mao’s view, but against slavery and oppression of all kinds,  especially of a spiritual nature. Saturn and Uranus are the co-ruler of  Aquarius. This shows clearly that the freedom of the Aquarian Age will  only be granted to those who freely and willingly submit themselves to  Saturn’s demands of self-control and self-mastery. It means taking  responsibility for ourselves and accepting that we did our share of  bringing about the present state of our world and that therefore we need  to do our share of putting things right. In the course of many  lifetimes each one of us has developed special gifts and talents for  this purpose and now the time has come for giving of our best for the  good of the whole, in thoughts, words and actions. First we need to put  our own inner house in order and then that of humankind. 
From ‘War And Peace Among Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth - Part Eleven

My Kind Of Astrology

Jupiter’s Blessings In Aquarius
*_
_*




*_
​The  mutable Fire sign Sagittarius is dedicated to the development of  humankind’s super-conscious faculties. It’s planetary ruler is the  benevolent expansive and yes, gaseous Jupiter. Many by now are aware  that Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood and friendship with all  manifestations of life. It’s also the sign of truth that flows directly  from the highest levels of life into all human minds that are tuned into  its frequencies and therefore are capable of receiving its messages. On  top of all that, Aquarius is the sign of group consciousness in which  humankind’s highest dreams and aspirations will eventually find  fulfilment.

On 20th December 2020 Jupiter moved into Aquarius,  where it will remain until December 2021. The merging of energies this  produces is going to be particularly beneficial for bringing our world’s  present state to a surprising and happy ending. Saturn and Uranus are  the planetary co-rulers of Aquarius. Saturn’s energies have a  restricting and crystallising effect on everything they come into  contact with. This is going to counteract the gullibility that can be  the hallmark of the Jupiterian energies in Sagittarius and the ninth  house, Jupiter’s home sign and house.

Jupiter together with  Neptune co-rules Pisces and the twelfth house. At the beginning of  December 2019 Jupiter moved into Capricorn, the sign that rules large  institutions and organisations of our world.

Would it surprise  you if I told you that Sagittarius is the zodiac’s sign of showpeople,  storytellers and yes, con-people and that our world’s religious  institutions are ruled by this sign? What about men enjoying to appear  on their church’s stages in colourful women’s garments? Or the wilder,  more outrageous and less credible their stories turn out to be, the  better their tellers like them? Our world’s legends bear witness to this  and in particular Christianity’s Jesus legend. That’s because wherever  Jupiter’s energies enter the picture, gullibility rears its head. The  many problems this has always brought to our world and is doing to this  day, has created ever more opportunities for deepening the effect of  life’s lessons in the earthly school of life.

This is particularly helpful during the early stages of our earthly development, when we are still at the mercy of our lower animal nature’s endless desires. As a result, we are so gullible that we quite happily believe just about anything we hear, see or read. We grab it because it sounds to us that it represents some kind of what we, in our innocence – or rather ignorance – think of as a ‘Gospel truth’. We are still a long way from discovering that what came our way wasn’t truth at all and neither were the Christian gospels. They were an essential part of the propaganda machinery of another political organisation that, for a long time successfully, was hiding its true intentions of empire building and warmongering for the sake of material profiteering behind a religious façade. 

Fast  forward many lifetimes. When we have become sufficiently evolved, the  scales begin to fall from our eyes at last. Our inner guidance, the wise  one or living God within, through its reactions shows us that stories  like those of the Bible cannot possibly be taken at face value. It tells  us that the same is true for the tales of our world’s troublemakers and  scaremongers, and that it’s the pharma industry who rewards them for  spreading ever more preposterous lies, on its behalf.

That’s how,  with the passing of time, every one of us is eventually guided by their  Highest Self to discover that all legends that ever appeared in our  world were inspired by God and the Angels. But only in the fullness of  time, when the energies are right and allow it, the higher esoteric  meanings that have always been hiding behind each tale’s surface words,  can be recognise.

What is it that makes people so gullible that  they swallow everything that comes their way, even the most unlikely  stories? It looks like a left-over from the Piscean age, the age of  blind faith, lying and cheating, deception of the self and others and  corruption. The pandemic is an essential aspect of redeeming the karmic  debts that accumulated not only in the course of the approx. 2,400 years  of the Piscean age, but all others since the beginning of the  patriarchal religions with their false belief of an all-male God-head.

The  age of truth has been with us for quite a while by now. Isn’t it the  highest time that ever more of us let go of the old false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices that have accompanied our race for such a  long time? How about assisting some of the died-in-the-wool Christians  around you, who still believe that every word of the Bible is literally  true? Wouldn’t you like to help them make some progress on their  personal evolutionary journey through finding out what their scriptures  are really trying to tell humankind? Isn’t it time they used their  earthly minds for doing some thinking of their own, instead of allowing  themselves to be guided like sheep and believe in something that’s  outdated and not true?

Our earthly minds are wonderful  instruments. They are the receiver/transmitter station of ideas that  have always been flowing from the highest levels of life into our world.  This mind was not given to any one of us for nothing and to understand  the true meaning of the incoming ideas, the mind is in need of  constantly being fine-tuned into the frequencies of the Highest. Every  one of them has always been waiting to eventually evolve into another  channel through which the wisdom and truth of the Highest one day are  going to flow without dilution onto the earthly plane, to be used for  the blessing and healing of our world. Without training the earthly mind  this is impossible.
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Updated Version 28th March 2021*_
​
_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth - Part Eleven

My Kind Of Astrology

Jupiter’s Blessings In Aquarius
*_
_*




*_
​The mutable Fire sign Sagittarius is  dedicated to the development of humankind’s super-conscious faculties.  It’s planetary ruler is the benevolent expansive and yes, gaseous  Jupiter. Many by now are aware that Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood  and friendship with all manifestations of life. It’s also the sign of  truth that flows directly from the highest levels of life into all human  minds that are tuned into its frequencies and therefore are capable of  receiving its messages. On top of all that, Aquarius is the sign of  group consciousness in which humankind’s highest dreams and aspirations  will eventually find fulfilment.

On 20th December 2020 Jupiter  moved into Aquarius, where it will remain until December 2021. The  merging of energies this produces is going to be particularly beneficial  for bringing our world’s present state to a surprising and happy  ending. Saturn and Uranus are the planetary co-rulers of Aquarius.  Saturn’s energies have a restricting and crystallising effect on  everything they come into contact with. This is going to counteract the  gullibility that can be the hallmark of the Jupiterian energies in  Sagittarius and the ninth house, Jupiter’s home sign and house. Jupiter  together with Neptune co-rules Pisces and the twelfth house. At the  beginning of December 2019 Jupiter moved into Capricorn, the sign that  rules large institutions and organisations of our world. 

Would  it surprise you if I told you that Sagittarius is the zodiac’s sign of  showpeople, storytellers and yes, con-people and that our world’s  religious institutions are ruled by this sign? What about men enjoying  to appear on their church’s stages in colourful women’s garments? Or the  wilder, more outrageous and less credible their stories turn out to be,  the better their tellers like them? Our world’s legends bear witness to  this and in particular Christianity’s Jesus legend. That’s because  wherever Jupiter’s energies enter the picture, gullibility rears its  head. The many problems this has always brought to our world and is  doing to this day, has created ever more opportunities for deepening the  effect of life’s lessons in the earthly school of life.

And  would it surprise you that Bill Gates has outdone by far that which our  world’s religious leaders ever achieved with their lies and deceptions?  He is likely to qualify for the title of world champion showman and  storyteller, conman and gambler. This is how it came about. Born into  the 5th degree of Scorpio, at age twenty-five Bill’s progressed Sun  moved into Sagittarius. At age fifty-five it had reached ambitious and  high reaching Capricorn. The Sagittarian astrological symbol is the  archer, half human – half animal. The arrows that fly from his bow are  aiming as far and high as possible. Capricorn’s astrological symbol is  the goat. That can either represent human beings as slow plodding house  goats or mountain goats, who carefully but sure-footedly aim for the  distant goal of being the best ever of their occupation. Saturn is  Capricorn’s ruler. Under its guidance the second type of goat steadily  works its way towards fulfilling its highest hopes and dreams with great  patience and determination. 

At some point Bill must have  recognise that more money could be made out of the pharma industry than  computer technology. That’s why he sold Microsoft in the year 2006 and  invested part of his capital in the World Health Organisation. All of it  was part of Bill spinning the yarn of his wholesome intentions that one  fine day would help him to become known as one of the main benefactors  of humankind’s physical wellbeing. Never mind that the opposite is true.  By becoming a major shareholder of huge pharmaceutical concerns, for a  long time Bill could successfully hide his true intentions of evolving  into a major pirate in the vast ocean of earthly life and a piranha fish  who was happily feeding on humankind’s resources. 

Unaware of  the eye that never sleeps in our world’ spiritual background and who  knows the way of all things, Bill thought that nobody would ever find  out his true intentions. And so, in what he thought of as the greatest  of secrecy, he set about getting the ball rolling. The starting point  was the idea of worldwide vaccination programs that were to protect  everybody against whatever might be threatening  humankind’s physical  health. That’s how Bill for many years has been making a major  contribution to creating a pandemic which, in the fullness of time,  would make his dream of being hailed as the world’s richest, wisest and  best loved man come true. 

It did not bother Bill that the  suffering, which such an event was bound to bring to the people of our  world, would be creating massive debit entries in his spiritual  bankbook, probably more than even people like Hitler and Mussolini  accumulated during their most recent earthly appearances. This was only  possible because Bill, at that stage of his development, was as yet  unaware that there really is such a thing as our world’s inner spiritual  background where everything that happens on the outer plane is observed  and carefully registered. That every good thought, word and deed  creates a credit entry in our spiritual bankbook and every bad one  brings about a debit entry, which eventually has to be redeemed or made  good, by none other than us. 

Also, isn’t it strange how greed  can make someone of Bill’s calibre sink so low? It is likely to have  come about during the time when his progressed Sun was moving through  Sagittarius. Being ruled by the Stars, the same as we all are, Bill  probably could not help sliding into the role of conman and gambler. The  temptation was too great. Was it Oscar Wilde who said: ‘I can resist  anything but temptation’? An addiction to gambling is as difficult to  shed as any other. When it has been developed and pursued successfully  in the course of thirty years, that’s probably impossible. 

Alas,  during the early stages of every human being’s earthly development we  are still at the mercy of our lower animal nature’s endless desires and  we are so gullible that we quite happily believe just about anything we  hear, see or read. We grab it because it sounds to us that it represents  some kind of what we, in our innocence – or rather ignorance – think of  as a ‘Gospel truth’. We are still a long way from discovering that what  came our way wasn’t truth at all and neither were the Christian  gospels. They were an essential part of the propaganda machinery of  another political organisation that, for a long time successfully, was  hiding its true intentions of empire building and warmongering for the  sake of material profiteering behind a religious façade. 

Fast  forward many lifetimes. When we have become sufficiently evolved so that  our higher God or Christ nature has woken from its slumber, the scales  at last start to fall from our eyes at last. Our inner guidance, the  wise one or living God within, through its reactions shows us that  stories like those of the Bible cannot possibly be taken at face value.  It tells us that the same is true for the tales of our world’s  troublemakers and scaremongers, and that it’s the pharma industry who  rewards them for spreading ever more preposterous lies, on its behalf.

That’s  how, with the passing of time, every one of us is eventually guided by  their Highest Self to discover that all legends that ever appeared in  our world were inspired by God and the Angels. But only in the fullness  of time, when the energies are right and allow it, the higher esoteric  meanings that have always been hiding behind each tale’s surface words,  can be recognise. 

What is it that makes people so gullible that  they swallow everything that comes their way, even the most unlikely  stories? It looks like a left-over from the Piscean age, the age of  blind faith, lying and cheating, deception of the self and others and  corruption. The pandemic is an essential aspect of redeeming the karmic  debts that accumulated not only in the course of the approx. 2,400 years  of the Piscean age, but all others since the beginning of the  patriarchal religions with their false belief of an all-male God-head.

The  age of truth has been with us for quite a while by now. Isn’t it the  highest time that ever more of us let go of the old false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices that have accompanied our race for such a  long time? How about assisting some of the died-in-the-wool Christians  around you, who still believe that every word of the Bible is literally  true? Wouldn’t you like to help them make some progress on their  personal evolutionary journey through finding out what their scriptures  are really trying to tell humankind? Isn’t it time they used their  earthly minds for doing some thinking of their own, instead of allowing  themselves to be guided like sheep and believe in something that’s  outdated and not true? 

Our earthly minds are wonderful  instruments. They are the receiver/transmitter station of ideas that  have always been flowing from the highest levels of life into our world.  This mind was not given to any one of us for nothing and to understand  the true meaning of the incoming ideas, the mind is in need of  constantly being fine-tuned into the frequencies of the Highest. Every  one of them has always been waiting to eventually evolve into another  channel through which the wisdom and truth of the Highest one day are  going to flow without dilution onto the earthly plane, to be used for  the blessing and healing of our world. Without training the earthly mind  this is impossible.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? - Part Four

Overcoming Our Fear Of God
*_
_*




*_
​The  psalms are part of the Old Testament of the Abrahamic religions,  Judaism, Christianity and Islam. Psalm 110:10 states: ‘The fear of God  is the beginning of wisdom.’ Humankind was forced to believe to believe  this kind of thing, for as long as the patriarchal religions with their  unnatural all-male God-heads were ruling our world’s roost. Since the  beginning of the Aquarian age this has gradually changed. This can  clearly be seen from Clarence Darrow’s statement: ‘The fear of God is  not the beginning of wisdom. It is the death of wisdom. Scepticism and  doubt lead to study and investigation. And that’s the beginning of  wisdom.’

To my mind, the most essential part of overcoming all  our fears, especially the ones of life, death and God, is through  getting to know who and what God truly is, who and what we are, as well  as what kind of a special relationship every human being – including you  and me – has always had and forever will have with its Creator. But who  truly is our Creator? It’s the Great Father/Mother of all life and  their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light.

Our  fears are so deeply routed in humankind’s  consciousness, because in  previous lifetimes – for many of us also in this one – our world’s  religions systematically taught us to be afraid of just about everything  and especially of death and God. That’s why these fears are very hard  to overcome. But never mind! With the help and will of God and the  Angels all things are possible and even our worst fears are meant to be  shed and left behind, once and for all. Quite literally, the Heavens,  i.e. the highest levels of life, alone know in how many lifetimes the  above mentioned religious indoctrination had to be endured by every one  of us, probably many more than we might imagine.

And yet, for the  wise higher reason of teaching us the nature of fear, every one of them  was once necessary. For one thing, they kept us away from things we  were as yet unready to discover. This applies especially to the true  nature of God and our own. Fortunately, the age of truth has been with  us for quite a while by now and that’s why ever more of us are  appreciating the value of truth when they find it. God’s great  evolutionary plan of life is part of the Aquarian Zeitgeist of truth.  Designed by our Divine parents with infinite love and great wisdom, this  plan clearly shows that the Aquarian age would be the right time for  our spirit friends and helpers to intuitively show us how to go about  shedding our fears. Because they are not allowed to interfere with us  and the way we run our lives in any way, if we want their assistance we  have to ask for it.

Although during my present earthly sojourn, I  was not raised on a steady diet of Christian teachings and beliefs, my  fear of death and anything to do with God, as far back as I can remember  has been exceedingly strong. That must partly have been due to the soul  memories I brought with me from previous lifetime and were stored in  the subconscious part of my being. The events of  my childhood days no  doubt added to them. Read more about this by following the link for ‘War  And Peace Between Nations’ at the end of this chapter.

On top of  what I experienced as a child, humankind’s fear of death probably  mostly goes back to the way we must have felt many times when reflecting  on death, especially of our loved ones and our own. Encouraged by our  world’s religious beliefs, our fear of departing from this plane of life  is bound to have climbed ever greater heights whenever someone’s time  for doing so had come. The religious teachings of many cultures have  successfully made us believe that all who do not believe that they are  literally true go to some kind of hell or purgatory when they leave this  life behind. That’s why it’s likely that every one of us, in the course  of their own evolutionary journey, passed time and again through what  our world’s old religions taught was the most fearful experience of all.

As  a result, with the passing of time, the fear of death embedded itself  ever more deeply in our soul memories and that’s why this is the most  difficult fear of all to shed. Fortunately, the age of truth has already  brought us many insights and revelations about what life and death  truly are about. To my mind, the best one of all is the knowledge that  Heaven and hell never were places that anyone went to. They are states  of consciousness which human beings have always been good at creating  for themselves and those around them. And because humankind has been  given the precious gift of freedom of choice, it’s up to every human  being to manifest their own idea of Heaven on the earthly plane through  using it in all their daily encounters.

The deeper we move into  the Aquarian age, the more urgently  humankind’s individual and  collective consciousness needs to be cleansed of the outdated beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices that to this day exist in our world. If we  wish to find the truth and nothing but the truth, learning to pay  attention to how our inner guidance reacts to what comes before us, is  the most essential equipment for every one of us in this lifetime. To  paraphrase the Bible’s St. John 8:31-32: ‘Those who discover that I am  not a historical person who once walked in your midst on the earthly  plane, that in truth I have always been but a symbolism of every human  being’s higher God or Christ nature, they are the ones who know the  truth. And that enables them to enjoy the greater spiritual freedom of  the Aquarian age, right here and now.

‘This freedom consists of  the awareness that, because every one of you is a spark of the Universal  Christ’s light, the essence of your being is spirit/soul, the same as  the Great Father/Mother of all life. Like God they are  masculine/feminine in one inseparable eternal and immortal unit that can  and will never die. This is why there really is nothing to be afraid of  on the earthly plane. No need for being afraid of the future and death,  because in truth there is no death, merely a moving forwards into a  different dimension of life.

‘From the moment of coming forth  from the heartmind of the Great Father of all life, first as an idea and  then being planted as the tiniest of sparks of the Universal Christ’s  light, the essence of every human being is pure love. Only when your  earthly self gives love is it true to its higher God or Christ nature.  That’s every human being’s true eternal self. God’s Universal law of  cause and effect sees to it that the more love you give, the more love  can in due course return to you. In every new earthly lifetime all  Divine sparks absorb some more of the Christ spirit and light and the  strength of their ability to love increases.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘War And Peace Among Nations’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? - Part Five

Healing All Relationships
*_
_*




*_
​The  Aquarian age’s Zeitgeist consists of siblinghood and friendship with  all manifestations of life, anywhere in the whole of Creation, including  everything that exists on the earthly plane. For many the present  lifetime promises to be the last one for compulsorily taking part in the  lessons of the earthly school of life. Alas, it’s impossible to come  about for as long as any unresolved issues exist in our life. Included  are human relationships that have not yet been healed and transformed  into friendships, when our present lifetime has run its course.

If  this was impossible with some of your contacts, while both of you were  dwelling on this side of the veil that separates our two worlds from  each other, I have good news for you. There were quite a few of these  relationships in my life, among them members of the family into which I  was born, especially my parents. The growing understanding that came to  me along the pathway I have been walking since then, especially my  astrological knowledge, reaching out and forgiving anybody is not  difficult. Most helpful of all I find the realisation that these people  could not help behaving the way they did, because almost certainly they  were too much of what’s known as being ‘ruled by the Stars’. Find out  more about this by following the relevant link at the end of this  chapter.

This is how, with the passing of time, my ‘Healing  Corner For Parents And Children’ came into being. If the foibles and  idiosyncrasies of someone’s earthly personality disturb us so much that  in the end we decide we want nothing more to do with them, once and for  all, even though deep sadness fills our heart. However, once they have  moved into the spirit realm and the disturbing features of their earthly  ways have been left behind, at the gate so to speak, making friends  with those on the other side of the veil becomes much easier these days.  This is because of the understanding that the Aquarian age’s wisdom and  knowledge, of which ever more is coming humankind’s way, has brought  us.

When we have arrived in the spirit realm, once again we are  nothing but spirit/soul. This brings with it the awareness of what  humankind’s earthly existence always has been about and that nobody is  truly our enemy. We realise that in the earthly school of life nobody is  our enemy, because everybody is simultaneously playing the role of  teacher and pupil. Naturally, this also applied to our most recent  lifetime and anyone who, on the surface of things, seemed to be our  enemy. Most helpful of all is knowing a) what lessons both of us were  attending at that time, as shown by our birthcharts; and b) which karmic  debts were attended to. Hopefully, they were redeemed through the  suffering the others brought into our life. Understanding such things  makes forgiving them much easier.
Also, it’s good to know that  because we are all sparks of the Universal Christ’s light, nobody is all  good or bad. Everybody has the best as well as the worst qualities  within them. God and the devil are merely metaphors that were created to  help us find a better understanding of our existence. The devil is a  symbolism for the starting point of every human being’s evolutionary  journey that consists of experiencing humankind’s unevolved and untamed  nature, our own and everybody else’s. Each one of us can only get to  know the various stages of their development, including this one,  through experiencing it. This is how, in the course of countless  lifetimes, all human beings slowly but surely work their predestined way  up their personal spiritual mountain. Each one is an integral part of  the evolutionary journey of the whole of humankind and our world.

There  is absolute continuity in every human being’s evolutionary pathway.  Nothing is random or comes about in a haphazard manner. This is clearly  shown by the steady pace of one degree per year at which the Sun in our  birthchart progresses forwards from the sign and house position into  which we were born. By progression our Moon is constantly moving  forwards by one degree per month. The Sun reveals in which direction our  spirit/soul is being drawn forward for the coming lifetime and what  lessons are in store for us. The Moon shows where we are coming from,  the past. Our earthly personality tries to hold onto that which it knows  and doesn’t mind repeating the ground it has walked on before. But that  is not the purpose of the exercise. By sign and house position our  birthchart Moon reveals how far our Sun had progressed by the end of our  previous lifetime.

And by the time each one of us has reached  the end of their earthly education, we have evolved into a Christed one  in our own right – half God and half human being, no more and no less.  We are aware that there is no such thing as Judgement Day. This is  because time and again we have experienced leaving everything earthly  behind and how we stood naked – so to speak –, not before God but  ourselves.

As soon as we had rested sufficiently from the  stresses and strains of earthly life, hand in hand with the wise ones in  charge of us, we looked at how we performed in the course of all  earthly sojourns, including the most recent one. Our strength as well as  weaknesses were clearly visible. That’s why together we decided where,  with whom and when our next lifetime might be spent to benefit the  parties involved. Nobody forces us to take part in earthly life and only  if we agree to what the wise ones suggest, do we apply for another  outing. We go for it because we realise that if we ever wish to reach  the end of our earthly education and be allowed to move on to exploring  the next higher non-material level of life, which in due course will be  followed by ever higher ones and eventually the highest level.

When  someone’s earthly personality does no longer exist and therefore isn’t  bothering us any more, with every passing day their true worth as a  beloved child of the Universe, the same as everybody else, can be seen  more clearly. By now both of us know that all human beings are siblings  in the great family of humankind and why we once took part experiences  that deeply hurt and wounded us. This time they were at the giving end  and we at the receiving on. In a previous lifetime it could have been  the other way round.

Aware of this, they are only too glad when  we approach them and suggest forgiving each other by shaking hands and  making friends. Even though that’s not physically possible any more,  it’s just as effective this way. We are all here to forgive each other  for whatever happened between us in this lifetime and previous ones.  Love alone has the power of forgiving everything. Understanding that’s  based on love, for ourselves and the other one. It provides us with the  key for unlocking all inner doors and provides us with the strength for  healing any kind of relationship heals, so it transforms itself into a  friendship.

And that explains the popularity of my ‘Healing  Corner For Parents And Children’, whose Booksie viewing figure a moment  ago was over 62K. It’s in second position after ‘The Great Plan Of Life  Unfolds’ with over 71K. God bless and happy healing!

My inner  guidance tells me that the so-called ‘pandemic’ 2020/2021 is  the most  gigantic lie and hoax of all times. If, as a result there really would  be a mass clearout of human beings from the earthly plane – I know  intuitively that this will not come about – so what? Knowing that a) the  most precious part of every human being is their spirit/soul, who is  eternal and immortal and therefore can never die, even if we wanted to;  b) what awaits every human being at the end of each earthly lifetime;  and c) God and the Angels will forever be taking care of all our needs,  what’s the big deal? I for one shall be much happier when I no longer  need the cumbersome equipment of a physical body for getting around and  about. I am looking forward to the time when it will no longer be  required by any one of us. And after all you have found out here, will  you be sorry when that happens, as surely it will?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Relationship Healing’
•    ‘Friendship Healing’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’
•    ‘Refusing Judgement’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? - Part Six
*_
​ _*We Are Sailing
*_
​ _*



*_

Can you hear me, can you hear me?
Through the dark night, far away?
I am dying, forever crying,
To be with you, who can say?

We are sailing, we are sailing,
Home again,
‘Cross the sea.
We are sailing
Stormy waters,
To be near you,
To be free.

Oh Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ’s Light. 
To be near you, to be free and shake off
The chains and shackles of the 
False beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of
Our world’s religions of times gone by.
Longing to enjoy the greater freedom of 
The Aquarian age, the age of truth,
That tells us to believe what our heart,
The seat of everybody’s inner guidance, 
Tells us is TRUE!

Over the murky ocean of our world’s religions of the past,
Leaving behind six thousand years of patriarchy 
With its unnatural all-male God-heads, 
With its warmongering and empire building 
Through cheating, lying and deception, 
Of the self and others, 
We are sailing to the clear waters of 
The Aquarian age, the age of truth, and 
God’s sacred wisdom and truth,
Which freely flows from the Highest levels of life
Directly into the earthly receiver/transmitter stations
Of all human beings whose earthly minds are tuned
Into God and the Angels’ frequencies.  

Rod Stewart Lyrics
Originally by The Sutherland Brothers
Updated by Aquarius
March 2021

​ To paraphrase Plato: ‘What would our   world be without music? The Universe’s feminine soul reveals itself to   us through music. It provides our minds with wings and assists our   imagination with flying to the higher and highest levels of life. Music   communicates with us through the world of feelings. It has the power of   evoking feelings of anger and sadness as well as charm and beauty to   humankind’s frequently dreary earthly existence, especially during the   times of the so-called ‘pandemic’ 2020/2021. It also has the power of   renewing our hope, faith and trust in the basic goodness of life, isn’t   it’s mere presence living proof that God and the Angels always have   taken care of our true needs and that this will continue, forever?   Otherwise there would be no music.’ 
From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Earthly Life? - Part Seven
*_
_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_






​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011:  ‘Because God is the designer of the great plan of life and of every  small plan within it, S/He sees all sides of any picture. This applies  to individuals as much as groups and nations, and all manner of  institutions and organisations. God is all loving, giving and forgiving  and whatever your heart truly desires is given unto you, so that you may  enjoy it and also learn something from it. If it’s violence, warfare  and acts of terrorism your heart yearns for, you are allowed to get on  with it – though only up to a certain point.

‘Your wish will be  granted, but unknown to you at a price, because the law of cause and  effect, also known as the law of Karma, in the fullness of time returns  every one of your thoughts, words and actions in some way to you. For  example, in one of your future lifetimes, maybe while you are still a  small child, you could become the victim of an act of terrorism. The  people around you would then be thinking and saying how terrible your  death is. Whenever they see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death  caused by mindless acts of violence, they are likely to ask: ‘Why should  this kind of thing happen to innocent souls who have no idea why they  have to suffer?’ Everything that takes place in your world is of a  karmic nature. Good and bad events alike have their origin in that which  was done by the people involved in their previous lifetimes.

‘For  a long time the earthly mind of all human beings is ignorant of  anything that does not relate to its present existence. Yet, as each one  moves along the evolutionary spiral of life, their soul gradually  develops some wisdom and understanding. And if you could watch the  spiritual enlightenment that can be found in any kind of suffering, you  would recognise that the misery in truth is a precious gift and that  there is every reason for being grateful for it. Your heart would fill  with even more gratitude if you could see how merciful God is and how  the end of every catastrophe is invariably crowned with something  beautiful. A just reward waits for everyone who is affected by them, not  only when they arrive in the world of light, but also in their future  lifetimes on the Earth, unless all their Karma has been cleared away and  they will be allowed to move on to experiences of a higher nature.

‘Compensation  is one of the five great laws of life and the greatest gift that arises  from suffering is undoubtedly soul growth. But it also means paying the  debts that are likely to have accumulated in your spiritual bankbook in  the course of many lifetimes. Without redeeming yourself and balancing  your spiritual account you cannot be released into lessons of a higher  nature and exploring other levels of life. You are well on your way when  you forgive those who have hurt and wounded you and your loved ones and  place everything into the hands of your Christ Self, you are nailing  the desires of your lower nature for revenge and retribution to the  cross of earthly life. When the only thing you want to do is send love  and forgiveness to everybody, independent of what may still have to  happen to you and your world, your higher nature has taken over. You are  at one with God and for you the gates into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age are opening wide.

‘Our Creator’s infinite love and mercy  cannot be known for as long as human beings remain unaware of their true  nature and the higher purpose of their existence. For as long as they  look at things only with their worldly eyes, they can perceive but one  side of any picture and so fail to recognise the tender loving care that  provides for anyone who is suffering, lonely and afraid. If during the  early part of their earthly education, people get involved in a  catastrophe or maybe are just watching or assisting with removing dead  bodies and clearing away the debris of destroyed dwellings, they will  say: ‘Aren’t so much devastation and many deaths just awful and  senseless?’ Their view of life changes profoundly when they become aware  of the spiritual background of life and that the higher forces are  taking care of the souls who have been released from their physical  bodies in any kind of way, including violent ones.

‘Although the  victims of such incidents may not realise what is happening to them, the  most careful provisions are being made for each one. When these  newcomers arrive on the other side of the veil of consciousness that  separates your world from ours, the only thing they know at first is  that they are alive and moving and breathing in a world that seems  identical to the one they used to know. They may not even realise that  they have left their physical body behind. With great tenderness and  care the wise ones in charge help them to realise that they are no  longer in a physical existence. They are under constant surveillance by  us,  your spirit Masters and guides, until they have become fully aware  of their present state. We delight in witnessing their intense joy and  thankfulness for the ease of their move into our world. This is the  usual first reaction of those who are finding out that it our realm is  as solid and real as the physical world, but much more beautiful and  easy to live in.

‘The most tender love watches over the whole of  humankind at all times and this does not merely become visible when  someone dies. This kind of care has always been with you and forever  will be. God and the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, as  well as many lesser beings in our world are empowered to bring about the  conditions that are beneficial for the development of those taking part  in earthly life. Although our efforts cannot be perceived by earthly  eyes and senses, we only work for that which is good. So, if in future  you hear about or witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say:  ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Resist the temptation  and remind yourself that you have no idea about the karmic background  of anything.

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let  those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as  any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most  unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it.  And  would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and  inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t  they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and  sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s  earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past  lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and  love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive  any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by  and know exactly what is happening.

‘It wouldn’t be your place to  forgive those who sin, but you may utter to yourself the following  words from the Jesus legend: ‘Father, forgive them, for they know not  what they are doing’. Truly, they are completely unaware of what they  are doing to themselves, the same you did not know when you had to deal  with the same phase of your development. In those days you too would  have asked: ‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and  earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed  to go to war and commit acts of terrorism?’

‘Human souls find  peace when their earthly selves realise that they themselves are the  ultimate cause of everything that has ever happened on the Earth and is  doing so to this day. It could not be any other way because the  Universal laws work in exact rhythms and with great precision. There is a  great abundance of everything, but as only through the lack of  something human beings can learn to appreciate that which they have,  sometimes periods when rain is withheld are necessary in earthly life,  to teach you the value of water. The same principle applies to war and  peace, but even if the warmongering lasts six thousand years, it  represents a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Laws Of Compensation And Balance’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’_ 

* * *


_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Easter Greetings 2021
*_
_*




*_

O joyous Easter time!
With open hearts we are joining
The Easter celebrations of the Highest realms.
Thanks and praise to God and the Angels
For placing a spark of the Universal Christ’s
Spirit and love into every human heart,
And that at long last the energies are right
For waking this spark from its slumbering state
In ever more human hearts.

O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
All glory and honour be to Thee for the gift
Of the Christ’s light and warmth that
Through our world’s present state is
Stirring into life in ever more human beings
On the earthly plane of life.

Thanks a million times
For the knowledge that this spirit
Is the only one who really can – and surely will
Save and redeem, every one of us.
First each for themselves,
Then reaching out to the whole of
Humankind and our world;
And that this is the spirit who truly
Has risen at Easter 2021.

All my love and special Easter blessings
to the worldwide circle of
my friends and spiritual family.
Healing and peace be with you and yours,
Now and forever.

And now please take a look at what I have prepared for you:

•    ‘Easter Card’ 

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace - Part One

Rolling The Rock From Humankind’s Tomb Of Ignorance*_

_*




*_
O Divine Trinity of the
Great Father/Mother of all life and 
Their only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ’s spirit and light,
Thanks and praise be to You for 
Returning honesty and truth to our world.
How sweet their sound, after enduring
The lesson of six thousand years of
Patriarchal all-male religions,
With their lying and cheating, 
Deception of the self and others,
When the blind were leading the blind 
With false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices.
After all that, we and our world are more than ready
For Your gift of honesty and truth.
​Thanks  be to You and the Angels that,  since our world’s entry into the  Aquarian age, ever more of Your sacred  wisdom and truth have been  flowing directly from You, with steadily  increasing strength, onto our  plane. Thanks be for revealing ever more  of the truth that’s always been  hiding behind the surface words of the  legends that from time to time  appeared in our world. Thanks be for the  age of truth and that humankind  will soon have reached the  developmental point when none of its members  will ever again have to  spend time in the prison of falsely believing  that our earthly  existence is a one-off affair, at the end of which each  one of us is  snuffed out like a candle, so that no trace of our being  remains. 

How good it is to know that Heaven and hell never were  places that  anyone went to, because in truth each one of these words  describes a  state of consciousness that the old religions were so good  at creating  for everything that came in touch with them. God is not  really in  Heaven and the devil in hell. God is everywhere and part of  everything  that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also on our  planet. The  God-man Jesus is a symbolism for every human being’s higher  God or  Christ nature. The devil represents its counterpart and that is  the  lower nature of every one of us, at the beginning of our education  in  the earthly school of life. At that point, this part of our being is   still in its crude and unevolved state. Its drives and urges are waiting   to first be tamed, then overcome and eventually left behind, for good.  

Because  every human has evolved from a tiny spark of the Universal  Christ’s  spirit and light, all of us have the best and noblest  characteristics as  well as the worst ones. At first both are present in  seedform only and  this is why nobody has ever existed in our world who  was either all good  or bad. It has always been for wise higher reasons  that, during the  first part of their earthly education, human beings  believe that for as  long as nobody can see them, they can sin as much  as they want to. It  takes a long time until we discover that this is by  no means the case,  because every one of us is personally responsible  for every thought,  word and action that goes into our world. 

Many of the leaders of  our old religions to this day seem to be  ignorant of this. The blind  leading the blind, they insist that if  someone sins in the name of what  they say and probably believe  themselves is literally true, even the  grossest of sins are all right  and enjoy the blessings of what they  believe is God. People who die  committing them go straight to Heaven. No  messing about. They are going  to sleep there until, one fine day, a  saviour and redeemer appears. He  is equipped with some kind of magic  wand that enables him to save all  sinners and redeem even the last ones  of their sins. 

Amazing Grace, thanks and praise be to You for  helping ever more of us  realise that the only one who will ever be able  to save and redeem us  is we, each one for themselves and then reaching  out to the whole of  humankind and our world. No outer influences are  involved in this  process because You and the Angels are as much part of  us as we are  part of You. For this purpose each needs to bring forth,  from deep  within their own being, the highest, noblest and best  characteristics  of their very own higher God or Christ nature. Through  manifesting them  on the earthly plane and then applying them to  everything that comes  our way, the Christ spirit of the whole of  humankind will at last be  rising from its tomb of an over-materialistic  approach to life. 

Thanks and praise be to You for helping ever  more of our world’s  spiritually blind people to see. Thanks for removing  the blinkers from  the eyes of our race’s inner vision through revealing  that the  teachings of our old religions never were literally true.  Thanks be for  telling us that Your sacred wisdom and truth has always  been growing  and expanding through every bit of new learning that  somebody  somewhere, not merely in our world but all others, is adding to  the  existing store. None of Your wisdom and truth was ever meant to be   treated as if it were unchangeable because it’s carved in stone or set   in concrete. 

Thanks be for letting us know that there never was a  man by the name of  Jesus who once walked in our midst; that the story  of his life is but a  legend and that the truth of this tale, the same as  all other legends,  from the word ‘go’ has been hiding behind its  surface words. The story  of Jesus’ life is a symbolism for every human  being’s higher God or  Christ nature. Alas, it is still sleeping in our  world’s present  troublemakers and scaremongers. Their lying and  cheating, deception and  corruption are responsible for our world’s  present state. And whether  these people like it or not, spiritually they  are responsible for every  bit of suffering they have brought to our  world with their tales of  non-existent life-threatening viruses. To this  day, they are scaring  the living daylights – or rather the ability to  breathe freely – out of  those who promptly respond by becoming ill  through a virus whose true  name is FEAR. 

And yet, the so-called  ‘pandemic’ serves a wise higher teaching  purpose. In the first place it  provides sufficient opportunities for  the redemption of old outstanding  karmic debts which the experienced  spirit/souls in our midst have  brought with them from all previous  lifetimes. This is why they are now  on the receiving end of the  suffering that their younger less  experienced siblings in the great  family of humankind are inflicting  upon our world. That can only happen  because these youngsters –  independent of what age their physical  bodies have reached, that’s what  they are –, do not yet know that the  most essential part of their being  is their higher spiritual God or  Christ nature, and that life in the  whole of Creation, therefore also  on our planet, is subject to the  Universal law of cause and effect or  Karma. 

Like in any good  family, the older siblings are supposed to assist the  younger ones  whenever possible. This is what we do each time one of us  sends kind,  loving and forgiving thoughts to out less experienced  siblings, who so  far have no idea of what they are doing to themselves  and what, in the  fullness of time, will return to them, unless we do  our share of rousing  their Christ nature from its slumbering state.  Compassion and love for  our youngsters and at the same time doing our  bit to present the need  for another so-called ‘pandemic’ hitting our  world at a later stage,  isn’t that motivation enough?

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Two*_

_*The Rock : Lack Of Knowledge And Understanding
*_






​Amazing  Grace, the sound of Your truth that is rolling ever more of the rock of  not knowing and understanding from this tomb of humankind is sweet  indeed. Because You and the Angels have been doing this for quite a  while, ever more of us by now are aware that: a) You are as much part of  us as we are part of You; b) The most essential part of every human  being always has been and forever will be their higher spiritual God or  Christ nature; c) The essence of everybody is spirit/soul, who are  eternal and immortal, the same as You; d) Because of this, nobody in our  world ever has really died and in all Eternity nobody ever will do.

For  long enough has humankind’s lack of knowledge about its spiritual  nature and the spiritual background of its world kept too many of us  imprisoned in a web of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices. The  most damaging one is the belief that earthly life is all there is to our  existence and that, as soon as it has reached its end we are snuffed  out like candles and not a trace of the fact that we ever existed  remains. Thanks be for showing us that nothing could be further from the  truth of what really happens. Once You and the Angels have equipped us  with sufficient knowledge about living and dying, the end of anyone’s  earthly lifetime, including our own, ceases to be a big deal.

Thanks  be for Your great evolutionary plan of life and that, since the  beginning of humankind’s existence on the Earth, it has constantly been  unfolding in keeping with Your will and wishes. It’s good to know that  by now we have reached the Aquarian age and that this is the age of  truth and of spiritual freedom. Its Zeitgeist, among many other things,  consists of the spirit of rebellion and revolutions. In Your time, which  means when the energies are right, this spirit will help us to throw  off the yokes of oppression and slavery, which the authorities and  organisations of the material outer plane, religious and otherwise, to  this day are trying to inflict upon humankind.

To help us move  forwards and upwards on our evolutionary journey, thanks and praise be  for the gift of Your sacred wisdom and truth, which by now is flowing  with ever increasing strength directly from the highest levels of life  into the individual and collective consciousness of humankind. That’s  how we found out the following things. Earthly life is a place for  learning, a school, no more and no less. Taking part in its lessons is  compulsory for every human being. It’s a tough training ground and  that’s not surprising because we are young Gods in the making. We are  serving the first part of our apprenticeship by playing the role, on the  grand stage of earthly life, of a physical being in a material world.

For  a long time we do not know who and what we truly are and that the  essence of our being, the same as everybody else’s, is spirit/soul and  that they are eternal and immortal, the same as our Creator, the Great  Father/Mother of all life. S/H is part of everything that exists in the  whole of Creation, therefore also us and our world, and that’s why every  one of us actually is God. This is true, even though at the beginning  of our development we are nothing but a minute spark of the Universal  Christ’s light and fire. This is what God and the Angels are placing in  the physical body of each newly created earthly human being. Each one of  them is destined to evolve, in the course of many lifetimes spent on  the material plane, into a Christed one in their own right.

Thanks  be for at last relieving humankind of the yoke that, during approx. six  thousand years of patriarchy, enslaved humankind with the false beliefs  that an all-male God-head is in charge of the whole of Creation,  therefore also us and our world. During that time, the masculine forces  alone were commanding the direction in which the human race’s ship,  individually and collectively, had to sail. This has been God and the  Angels’ way of teaching our world the value of the feminine. The last  instalment of this lesson has been the legend about a God-man, by the  name of Jesus, who once dyed on a wooden cross in Golgotha. The cross is  the oldest symbol known to humankind of its earthly existence.

Thanks  be for allowing us to know that Your wisdom and truth have always been  hiding behind the surface words, not only of the Jesus legend but all  other religious teachings that been declared to be sacred and therefore  untouchable. It’s good to find out that the God-man Jesus is not a  historical figure who once walked in our midst; that in truth it  represents every human being’s higher God or Christ nature; that this  aspect is in the process of waking up in ever more of us; that this is  the only one who really can save and redeem us, the whole of humankind  and our world; and that this manifestations of the human Christ spirit,  in the fullness of time, will be the true ruler Mother Earth and all her  kingdoms.

Thanks be for paraphrasing St. John 12:31-33 for our  time: ‘There is no judgement day. In the world of light every one of us  stands naked, not before God but before ourselves. Everybody is their  own judge and jury. Lying and cheating, deception of the self and others  have for long enough been the outer material world’s supreme rulers.  The deeper we and our world are moving into the age of truth, the more  of us are going to gain access to God’s sacred wisdom and truth that for  a long time has been hiding behind our world’s religious teachings. The  Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, always  have been in charge of attending to all aspects of God’s great plan of  life for the development of the whole of Creation, including humankind  and its world. The truth and nothing but the truth has been flowing  directly from them into any human mind that had been tuned into their  frequencies.

‘The Piscean age has been the age of lying and  cheating, deception of the self and others, when false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices were the order of the day and so  flourished. During this age, the gifts received from the highest levels  could be treated by the scribes of their time in any kind of manner that  suited the requirements of their employers. This can still be done in  the age of truth. Yet, the deeper we move into it, the more those who  refuse to run with the herd and prefer telling the truth will stand out  from the crowd. The way intuitively received gifts from the Highest are  being treated reveals to the wise ones in charge of us and our world  which level of spiritual maturity a person has reached. The right level  has been reached when all they want to do is unselfishly sharing the  truth they have found along the pathway of their present lifetime with  as many as possible.

‘God’s main laws of life are love and  evolution, i.e. evolution based on love. The closer these two laws are  working together, harmoniously and peacefully , the way all things are  doing on the highest levels of life, the sooner they will bring about  the end of the lying, cheating and deception that have ruled our world  for such a long time. The truth received directly from the Highest will  eventually enable every one of us to lift themselves, as well as those  around them, above believing that they are nothing but earthlings,  because their eternal and immortal spirit/soul are the most essential  aspect of everybody’s being.

‘By revealing the truth about ever  more concepts like these, God and the Angels are drawing ever increasing  numbers of us into the loving embrace of their wisdom. Finding it is  not hard when one knows that the truth has always been hiding behind the  surface words of our world’s religious teachings. Love and  understanding are the only keys that are needed to unlock the doors of  humankind’s prison of not knowing about its spiritual nature. The  realisation that the most important aspect of everybody’s earthly  existence is its inner spiritual background, that this is the place  where everything that’s to appear on the outer plane has to be created  before it can come into being on the outer, rolls the rock from the tomb  of our ignorance, as if by some kind of magic, almost on its own.’
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Three

Revelations For The Age Of Truth
*_
_*




*_
​The  Bible’s Revelation 21:3-4 tells us ‘And I heard a loud voice from the  throne saying: ‘Look! God’s dwelling place is now among the people and  he will dwell with them. They will be his people, and God himself will  be with them and be their God. He will wipe every tear from their eyes.  There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old  order of things has passed away.’

Amazing Grace, thanks and  praise for letting us know that these things are already in the process  of coming about as follows: ‘The Aquarian age is the age of truth. For  some time by now you and your world have been moving ever deeper into  it. Through the steadily increasing influence of the Aquarian energies,  ever more of you are becoming aware that God is part of everything that  exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also you and your world.  Everything there as well as everywhere else is part of God.

‘Even  though the human race for a long time did not know about these things,  God has always not only been dwelling with each one of them but has been  part of them. In truth, every member of the human race is one of God’s  chosen people, a young God in the making who is serving the first part  of its apprenticeship in the earthly school of life. During this  development’s early stages, none of you could help praying to God,  without having any idea of who and what God really is.

‘This is  in the process of changing profoundly. Since your world’s entry into the  age of truth, ever more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth have gradually  been revealed. That’s why increasing numbers of you by now are aware  that life in the whole of Creation, therefore also everything that  exists on the Earth, has always been and forever will be subject to  God’s Universal laws. Of particular importance is the law of cause and  effect or Karma. This law simply decrees that everything has to return  to its source.

‘The knowledge of how this has always affected  life on the earthly plane, in due course is going to empower even the  last and slowest ones in your midst to steer the boat of their destiny  in the desired direction, i.e. constantly moving forwards and upwards on  life’s evolutionary spiral, in keeping with the Divine great  evolutionary plan. Those who are already aware of this are doing their  best to send only good, right and beautiful thoughts, words and actions  into your world. They rest safely in the knowledge that God’s law will  see to it that, as soon as all their remaining karmic debts have been  redeemed, nothing but more than that which is good, right and beautiful  can return to them. That’s how, with the passing of time, suffering on  the earthly plane will come to an end. And every one of you needs to  contribute to bringing this about.

‘The idea of death, the way it  used to be perceived on the earthly plane, for some time has been in  the process of changing profoundly. This is because increasing numbers  of you are discovering that in truth they are eternal and immortal  beings, who never have died and never will. Truly there’s never been any  death on the earthly plane, merely a moving into different dimensions  of life at the end of everybody’s lifetime. The more this awareness  spreads, the less need there will be for mourning and crying over the  loss of loved ones. You will just be happy to know that they have not  really left you, but are alive and well in the spirit realm, humankind’s  true home. Their disappearance from the outer plane is no big deal when  you know that this is the place from which every human being – without  exception – emerges at the beginning of another earthly lifetime and  returns to as soon as it has run its course.

‘From that realm  your loved ones can support those they left behind on the outer material  plane, better than it was ever possible while they too were still  encumbered by a physical body that almost constantly needs some kind of  attention. None of your loved ones ever went from you. The only thing  that’s happened is that, for the time being, they have been released  from having to take part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.  Although your earthly eyes can no longer see those who have departed to  the other plane, it’s likely that you can sense their presence. And  because on the inner level all is one, to your delight you will probably  discover that you are now closer to each other than you could ever be  for a long as both of you needed a physical body as a vehicle for  getting around on the earthly plane. This is not something that’s going  to happen in some distant future. Many of you are already experiencing  this right here and now.

‘The knowledge that on the inner  spiritual plane all life is one and that there is no separation between  anything, brings with it the realisation that whenever you are hurting  someone, you are in truth making yourself suffer. The same applies when  you cause problems for those around you through lying and cheating. In  due course, probably in a future lifetime when you have no recall of  what you once did to others, their problems are going be yours. It will  be because of the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. Yet,  knowing about this law alone is not enough. It’s no good to those who do  not yet understand how it always has affected them and their lives, the  same as everything else’s in the whole of Creation. Without  understanding this you will never know why something it hitting you and  why, because you know that in your present lifetime you are a thoroughly  good person.

As your world’s eminent physicist Albert Einstein,  1879-1955, wrote: ‘Any fool can know. Understanding is something quite  different.’ This is why in the Aquarian writings we have pointed out,  time and again, that it’s a very simply law which merely decrees that  everything must return to its source. This law was designed with great  love, foresight as well as wisdom. It ensures that whatever someone does  to others on the earthly plane, in due course finds its way back to the  offender. Because of this, sooner or later, they are going to find  themselves at the receiving end of what they once did to those around  them. The ever wider spreading knowledge of this law will eventually  bring peace and harmony to your world.’ To be continued in the next  chapter.


Recommended Reading:​


[*=center]‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
 
[*=center]‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’ 
[*=center]‘God – The Great Genius’ 
[*=center]‘Of Good And Evil’ 
 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Four

The Value Of Honesty And Truth
*_






​Revelations  for our time continued: ‘With the passing of time, humankind’s  constantly increasing spiritual awareness will gradually make the outer  material plane like its inner counterpart, where everything is for real.  Faking, lying, cheating and make belief do not exist because everything  is clearly visible to all who dwell there, including the intentions  behind every thought, word or action of the outer material world. The  more that world becomes like its inner counterpart, the more peace,  balance and harmony are going to establish themselves on both side of  the veil that to this day separates the two parts from each other. And  the more humankind’s ignorance of the wise higher purpose of its earthly  existence and its own higher spiritual God or Christ nature passes  away, the less tears will flow in your world.

‘The same is true  for the fear of God, death and the unknown. For some time by now they  have been dissolving in the steadily increasing flow of wisdom and truth  that for quite a while has been flowing directly from us on the highest  levels of life into your world. To take part in it, all you have to do  is tune your earthly mind, the receiver/transmitter station for our  ideas, into our frequencies and open your whole being to freely and  willingly bring the truth and nothing but the truth to your world. Every  one of you contains a blockage that consists of the fears as a result  of the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of our world’s old  religions. The blind leading the blind, they insisted on talking about  God without knowing what that means.

‘As many of you know by now,  the Piscean age has been an age when lying and cheating, deception of  the self and others were the order of the day. For the wise higher  purpose of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth, God and  the Angels at the onset of the Piscean age inspired political  organisations to oil the wheels of their propaganda machinery with their  interpretations of the sacred wisdom and truth that by then had reached  the earthly plane.

‘Since time immemorial, behind religious  façades our world’s religions with their all-male God-heads have been  hiding their true intentions of satisfying the masculine lust for  warmongering and empire building. The bests and easiest way of achieving  this has been, and to this day is, by feeding on people’s resources  like shoals of piranha fish. Because they have not yet developed a sense  of honour and responsibility towards anything, such fish are not  bothered that the thus gained funds are not rightfully theirs, and that  as soon as they have nibbled the body of our world’s resources to its  bones, that body has to die and their money will be useless.

‘Blinded  by their greed, for as long as it can be applied to ever more  troublemaking and scaremongering that will continue to make parting  people from their resources as easy as it has been so far, spiritually  unevolved people will be happy. Yes, it’s sad but irrespective of how  old someone’s physical body is, spiritually they are youngsters. They  cannot yet help that the masculine urges of their lower animal nature  are still so strong. One day, they too will know that such desires are  remnants of humankind’s development that’s taken your race’s  evolutionary journey a long way from the animal kingdom’s primates to  its present state.

‘That’s why to this day those who lie, cheat  and deceive good enough, so that the majority of your world’s population  starts believing that the yarns the storytellers are spinning must be  true because they sound so convincing. The troublemakers and  scaremongers have enough money to hire and pay well the most skilful  scribes available, who like their employers have not yet started to  develop their higher God or Christ nature. As a result, your world’s  religious organisations, with the passing of time, managed to reach the  top of the tree they were hoping to reach one day.

‘This is how  the old religion’s false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices came  about. It is for long enough that they have kept humankind away from  connecting directly with God and the Angels, on the highest level of  life. But the deeper your world enters into the age of truth, the more  of God’s sacred wisdom and truth is going to flow onto the earthly plane  and intuitively received by the scribes of your time. Because of this,  ever more the old false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices are  melting like snow before the Sun.

‘Humankind’s fears, anxieties  and apprehensions are no longer required. They too are like snow and  when treated right, they behave like snow and dissolve. All any one of  you needs is the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, in the form of  spiritual knowledge. And that’s why for quite a while it has been  flowing with constantly increasing strength, directly from the highest  levels of life into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness.  We, your spirit friends and helpers, are working very hard at helping  as many as possible on your plane with shedding their fears and leaving  the past behind. The space they once filled needs to be filled with  renewed hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life that’s been given  to you.’

Amazing Grace, thanks and praise be to You for telling  us that what You said about our world’s religious organisations also  applies to its present state. Thank You for saving humankind from the  wretched destiny of forever being at the mercy of a selfish and  irresponsible pharma industry and governments, who pretend to protect  humankind when in truth far too many of their members cannot resist the  temptation of filling their already bursting coffers with whatever else  they can lay their hands on. Naturally, it’s all done in the greatest of  secrecy, so they think.

That’s because so far they do not yet  know about our world’s spiritual background and that all life on that  plane is one. There is no difference between anything. Everything is for  real and there is no faking or pretending. The intentions behind  everything that manifests itself on the our material plane in thoughts,  words and/or deeds are clearly visible to those in the inner world. What  on the outer plane is thought of as most secret, on its inner  counterpart is perceived by all who are dwelling there as if it were  being shouted from the rooftops.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth
*_
_*Amazing Grace – Part Five

Truth : The Aquarian Age Teacher
*_






​Amazing  Grace, thanks be to You and the Angels for Your wisdom and truth that  for some time by now have been flowing from Your plane into ours through  all whose hearts and minds are tuned into your frequencies.  This is  how they have become ever more capable of acting as Your channels for  bringing ever more advanced spiritual knowledge to our world. Thank You  for releasing increasing numbers of us from the past’s main false belief  that we are struggling with our earthly existence on our own. It’s good  to know that in all Eternity this can never happen because You have  always been as much part of us as we are part of You, in spite of our  world’s old religions telling us that You are up in the Heavens  somewhere and we down here on the Earth, on our own.

Thanks be  for the truth about the pharma industry’s true intentions, of its greed  and the corruption that for a long time has been taking place behind the  scenes; how to keep the momentum flowing, anyone who is willing to  serve this industry as their troublemaker and scaremonger is welcome and  most generously rewarded; and how, for many years by now, the companies  involved have been throwing many fine sprats in order to catch the  mighty mackerel of a ‘plandemic’.

Goethe, 1749-1832, possibly the  best loved poet and philosopher of the German speaking world wrote:  ‘There is nothing more frightening than ignorance in action.’ However,  thanks be for this situation and for how well it is serving the purpose  of assisting the rise of humankind’s collective higher God or Christ  nature from the tomb of its over-materialistic approach to life. Thank  You also for freeing ever more of us from falsely believing that the  earthly plane is all there is to humankind’s existence. Thank You for  revealing the truth about the pharma industry as the driving forces  behind our world’s present situation. For long enough have the companies  involved succeeded with their pretence of taking care of humankind’s  wellbeing.

Thanks be for the greed of their leaders and  shareholders. Their actions are making the industry’s true intentions of  money-spinning and profiteering ever more clearly visible. This is how  ever more of us are gradually going to wake up to the main aim that for  many years has been the driving force behind any of its products. The  more people recognise this, the more they will shy away from using them  and be glad to learn that with the help and will of You and the Angels,  all conditions can be healed. Finding out how to go about it is easy.  The only thing one has to do is turn to You and ask for Your help. Quiet  times of reflections on life, meditations and prayers are best for  doing this.

Thanks be for the truth that the love in our human  hearts is the dwelling place of You, the wise one or living God within.  Whenever we turn to You to ask for help about something, You willingly  and happily show us intuitively the best way of going about things. And  whenever one of us wants to know which natural healing methods are best  for restoring the health and wellbeing of our whole being, mind and  body, spirit and soul, You will not fail them.

Your guidance from  within everybody’s own being is the only truly trustworthy and reliable  teacher or guru in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of all  things, has an answer to any questions we may ever care to ask and will  never lead us astray. In our world’s present state, gaining access to  this part of our being is of the utmost importance. Without it we are  lost and find ourselves at the mercy of any kind of unpleasant and  harmful influence that’s floating around on the etheric plane. The only  way of unfolding this part of our being is through consulting You about  everything that comes our way and then paying attention to how You react  through the world of our feelings. That’s Your way of communicating  with us. Therefore, if deep down inside something feels right, then it  is right for us – even though it may (not yet) be for anyone else.

Thanks  and praise be to You and the Angels for freeing ever more of us from  the yoke of believing that every word of the old religions’ scriptures  is literally true, the way we once were forced to believe. You, the wise  one or living God within will soon be everybody’s only teacher and  guru. You are the only truly reliable and trustworthy teacher in the  whole of Creation because You also are out built-in lie detector.  Everybody can only learn from their own experiences that it’s  detrimental to disregard the way You, their hidden inner being, reacts  to what they are doing or are planning to do. The Aquarian age is the  age of freedom that can only come about through everybody’s own efforts,  through learning from past mistakes and doing better.

The  freedom humankind has always been longing for is of a spiritual nature  and that can only come about through reliably finding out what is truth  and what is not. True freedom consists of believing what our inner  guidance tells us is true and what is not. Everybody’s inner guidance is  the gateway into knowing whether the following is true:
There is only one religion, the religion of love, honesty and truth.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
•    ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
•    ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’
•    ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’
•    ‘Friendship Healing’
•    ‘Relationship Healing’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Six

Earthly Life : A Wide And Universal Theatre
*_






​Amazing  Grace, we thank You and the Angels for allowing us to know that we are  by no means miserable worms and sinners, like our world’s old religions  told us. It’s good to know that at any given moment, every one of us is  nothing but a child in the great school of earthly life, where all of us  are simultaneously functioning as teachers and pupils or students. In  this establishment’s curriculum there is no space for guilt or  vengeance. The only purpose it serves is learning and each can only do  this through their own experiences.

They are the instruments we  need to grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves, each other and  everything else that happens in our world. And through this our  consciousness is slowly but surely constantly expanding. For a good  all-round education, it’s essential that at first we find ourselves at  the giving end of unpleasant experiences. In one lifetime we hand them  out. And yet, only when we have matured sufficiently to be able to cope  with being at the receiving end of those happenings, the Universal law  of cause and effect returns our unpleasant thoughts, words and actions  from long ago to us.

It takes many earthly lifetimes until we  have matured sufficiently to understand why such experiences cannot help  coming our way, because we ourselves created them and that could have  been many lifetimes ago. The knowledge of this makes forgiving much  easier. First we need to forgive ourselves for being the cause of such a  lesson. Even though things happened a long time ago and we are not  consciously aware of what we did during our earthly education’s early  stages. However, the justice of the Universal law of cause and effect or  Karma is so perfect and unfailing that there’s no need to doubt that it  was our own thoughts, words and actions that once set the wheels of  fate in motion and brought the unpleasant and traumatic events to us. To  set ourselves free from each other, we need not only forgive the  offenders, but go one step further by thanking them for their  willingness to take part in teaching us one of our lessons, which added  some more debt entries to their spiritual ledger.

There are no  enemies in the earthly school of life. Everybody is either our sister or  brother. As soon as we grasp the true meaning of the concept of God as  the highest authority of the whole of Creation, it’s no longer hard to  recognise that the Divine is everybody’s best friend who has nothing but  love and evolution in mind for every one of His/Her children of the  Earth. Because of this, from the moment of our creation we are  constantly moving forwards and upwards. Each is doing this on their own  evolutionary spiral and at the same time that of the whole of humankind  and our world.

Aquarius is the sign through which our Divine  parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, have always been  communicating with us direct. That’s why it is not surprising that the  Aquarian age, among many other things, is about siblinghood and  friendship with all manifestations of life throughout the whole of  Creation, not merely on our planet. With every passing day we and our  world are moving deeper into the Aquarian age. And in keeping with God’s  great plan of life, the time has come for healing all our  relationships, especially the difficult and traumatic ones. That’s how  every one of us is required to do their share of bringing, one small  step after another, peace, balance and harmony to our world.

This  is much easier when one realises that everybody in truth is a friend  who has something of value to give to us that will help our  consciousness to expand and increase our wealth of wisdom and  understanding. All of us always have been and to this day are  play-acting on the stage of the grand theatre of humankind’s earthly  existence. It’s no longer a question of who is guilty or not, but of  understanding the wise higher purpose of everybody’s earthly existence,  including our own, and then finding forgiveness for ourselves and  everybody else.

Ignorance of the Universal laws, especially the  one of cause and effect, could never protect anyone against having to  harvest the bitter fruits of the seeds every one of us once sowed with  all their thoughts, words and actions. Don’t you think it’s only fair  and square that every bit of suffering we once inflicted upon any kind  of manifestation of life has to be made good and redeemed by none other  than us? Isn’t it the love and wisdom of God and the Angels that ensures  that this does not happen until our earthly self has matured  sufficiently to cope with whatever comes its way? It’s their kindness  that takes every one of us to rest and recuperate in the spirit world,  humankind’s true home, from the stresses and strains of our earthly  existences.

When our departure time has come, one of the Angels  of Death takes our spirit/soul by the hand and takes them to the inner  spiritual counterpart of the earthly plane. There is nowhere else to go  for anyone. And as soon as we have recovered sufficiently, hand in hand  with the wise ones in charge of us we take a good look at all our  earthly performances thus far. Together we consider everything that  happened to us and how we dealt with it. On the inner plane no-one  judges us and there never was and will be anything like judgement day,  the way our world’s old religions, to this day, are brainwashing their  followers to believe.

Because we are part of God and each one is a  young God in the making, nobody judges us except we ourselves. And when  this happens after having spent only a few lifetimes on the material  plane, we realise why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You Like It’:

_This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players.
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.
_
​It’s  how God and the Angels inspired one of our world’s by now most famous  poets, long before this kind of thing became more common knowledge, that  humankind’s earthly existence is by no means a one-off affair, at the  end of which we are snuffed out like candles. They wanted us to know  that in truth every human being, in the course of many earthly  lifetimes, plays many different parts. And to ensure a well rounded  education, we sometimes appear as a man and on other occasions as a  woman. The most important women in a man’s life, like their mother, wife  or other main partner are outer manifestations of his own inner woman,  and vice versa.
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Eleven

The Wesak Moon 2021 
*_
_*




*_
​Today  is Tuesday, 27th April 2021 and at 03.31 a.m. Greenwich Meantime the  full Moon in Taurus, also known as the Wesak Moon took place. The Buddha  legend tells us that this is the time when for forty days and nights a  man once sat underneath a Banyan tree meditating why there is so much  suffering in our world. This sentence is filled with symbolisms. The  Banyan tree is the first one that represents humankind’s earthly  existence. The second one is forty days and nights. Spiritually, this  number represents an unlimited period of time, in keeping with God’s  will and wishes.

The number 4 = ruled by Uranus, the planet of  rebellion and revolution. Together with Saturn, the zodiac’s stern and  undeviating schoolmaster, Uranus rules the sign Aquarius and its natural  domain of the eleventh house. In both of them, individually and  collectively, humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations can find  fulfilment. They represent the voice and will of the Highest Forces of  life whom, for simplicity’s sake, I like to call God. 0 stands for the  circle of Eternity. For forth days and nights the aspiring Buddha  meditated. The 4 and 0 joining forces show that, to achieve Buddhahood,  every human being needs to take part in the earthly school of life’s  lessons for a predestined time, the length of which is unknown to the  participants. This is in keeping with the will and wishes of the Great  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ.

The number forty also appears in the Jesus  legend where it has the same meaning, even though that tale was given by  God and the Angels to our world approx. five hundred years after the  Buddha story. After having spent forty days and nights in the desert,  Jesus meets the devil. Jesus is the symbol of every human being’s higher  God or Christ nature. And the desert represents humankind’s earthly  existence without knowing who and what we truly are. For a predestined  time that’s only known to God and the Angels and for a wise higher  reason, every one of us is ignorant of their true nature, our world’s  spiritual background and that this is humankind’s true home.

The  devil represents the initial stage of every human being’s earthly  education which is about familiarising us with the crude and unevolved  lower animal nature with its strange desires and wishes. Everybody needs  to experience them, first at the giving end and later, when we have  matured sufficiently, at the receiving end. Jesus is the higher God or  Christ aspect who responds to the devil’s demands in keeping with this.

In  the whole of Creation everything consists of energies that are either  working for or against each other. Astrology is an excellent tool for  showing which ones are at work and when the time is right for something  to happen. We have been told that they can only do so in God’s time, not  ours. But why should this be so? It’s because the energies have to be  right before something can come about. Numerology allows us to fine-tune  into which energies are influencing us and our world at any given time,  and when something is likely to happen.

But let’s return to the  Buddha legend for a moment. It tells us that a man who was born with the  name of Siddhattha Gotama or Siddhārtha Gautama or Buddha Shakyamuni,  eventually became known as the Buddha. He is said to have lived as a  spiritual teacher and religious leader in the region of Nepal in India  during the fifth to fourth century B.C. in the age of Aries. This age  lasted from about 2,500 B.C. to 300 A.D. Aries is the point of all new  beginnings, irrespective of the fact that the ages of humankind, because  of the precession of the equinoxes, are moving in backwards order  instead of forwards, as they do normally do in the zodiac. Read more  about this in ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ link at the end of this  chapter.

And as the Sun in the sky above our world rises in the  East and sets in the West, God and the Angels towards the end of the  Arian age presented our world with the gift of the Buddha legend. That’s  how, the foresight the wisdom and love of the Highest Forces of life,  with the help of this tale introduced a knowledge of the greatest  radiance. In the fullness of time, it would enable ever more of us to  discover that the whole of Creation, therefore also everything that  exists in our world, is subject to the Universal law of cause and effect  or Karma. Like all truly great things, this law is simplicity itself.  It merely decrees that everything has to return to its source.

God  and the Angels knew that the awareness of this law would become most  helpful when, in God’s time, not ours, humankind at last had entered the  Aquarian age, the age of truth. Ever more of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth would then be revealed, not through old and long outdated  teachings and scriptures, but it would come to all who were ready to  receive them directly from the wise ones on the highest levels of life.  Steadily increasing numbers would then be finding out the truth about  the wise higher purpose that humankind’s earthly existence always has  served.

The knowledge of the Buddha legend were the first rays of  spiritual understanding’s light that appeared in the Eastern part of  our world well before the beginning of the Piscean age, from approx. 300  B.C. to 1900 A.D. was a period when lying and cheating, deception of  the self and others ruled supreme on the earthly plane. That’s when God  and the Angels inspired the scribes of the Roman empire, whose worldly  power was seriously waning, to invent the Jesus legend. And that was  just one of our world’s political authorities, who were successfully  hiding their true intentions of warmongering and empire building behind  façades of strange fear-inducing tales that had been given a religious  colouring.

Carefully cobbled together for the purpose of scaring  the living daylights out of people, these stories provided political  authorities with wonderful instrument for brainwashing ever more people  into believing that every word of their tales is literally true. Clever  politicians that the Romans were, it did not take them long to recognise  that the Jesus legend was particularly useful for their purpose of  gaining much greater influence over our world’s masses than before, just  in a different way. Little did they know that the Divine evolutionary  plan for our planet all along had decreed that the radiance of God’s  spiritual wisdom, knowledge and truth would be setting in the Western  world, as soon as it had reached the Aquarian age. Ever more people  would then be able to recognise that the life story of the Master Jesus  was never meant to be understood literally, that higher esoteric meaning  has always been hiding behind its surface words. and that the God-man  himself represents the higher God or Christ nature of every human being.

Because  the Buddha legend is not centred on some kind of a God figure, it  enjoyed the good fortune of being considered a philosophy and not a  religion by our world’s troublemakers and warmongers and therefore not  worthy of their attention. That’s how the Buddha legend was spared the  fate of inflicting ever more suffering onto humankind, the way the old  religions did and the pharma industry, walking in its footsteps, to this  day are doing.

From the beginning, the Buddhist teachings did  their best to tell us that every human being is the creator of their own  suffering but that, through the right kind of thoughts, words and  actions, everybody has the power of bringing about not only the end of  their own suffering but also make a valuable contribution towards ending  that of our whole world. This is how Buddhism not only maintained its  peace bringing position in our world but steadily increased it. Through  recognising that we ourselves are God and responsible for the state of  our world, at any given moment, everybody can empower themselves to  evolve into a master of their own destiny. Understanding is the only way  it can come about and that’s also how, with the passing of time, our  whole world will eventually free itself from all kinds of suffering.

The  time around the Full Moon, in every sign, not merely when the Sun is  moving through Taurus, is always a period when it’s possible to gain a  better understanding of things that could have been puzzling us for a  long time. It doesn’t have to be anything as majestic as the Buddha’s  enlightenment, but the Full Moon every month can provide us with answers  to questions that could have been niggling us for quite some time. This  can be felt with greater strength than usual during the Sun’s transit  through the fixed Earth sign Taurus. And that’s because it’s polar  opposite and sleeping partner is the fixed Water sign Scorpio that  provides earthlings with a secretive nature and the ability of feeling  deeply. Individually and collectively, Scorpio is about the subconscious  part of our being, the soul. And that’s the place where our own  memories of all lifetimes, including the present one, as well as all  those of the whole of humankind up to the present moment are stored. I  wonder what kind of enlightenments this Full Moon might have in store  for us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Seven

Earthly Personality : A Mask
*_






​Amazing  Grace, we thank You and the Angels for telling us why we are standing  naked, so to speak, not before God but ourselves in the world of light  on judgement day. All material possessions and attributes have been left  behind and so has the role we played for the length of one lifetime  only. Its personality has been taken off like a mask behind which the  essence of our being, our eternal and immortal spirit/soul, hides during  the times we spend on the earthly plane. And that’s what happens at the  end of each one of our earthly lifetime.

Once again we then  realise that there are two worlds in which every human being exists. The  earthly part is but a temporary stop-over on our long evolutionary  journey. Its counterpart is the inner spiritual realm, humankind’s true  home. Something like a veil separates these two worlds from each other.  Each time we get to its other side, it dawns on us again that quite  literally nothing on the outer earthly plane ever belonged to us. All  our possessions were borrowed and merely gifts on time and that even our  physical body does not belong to us. It has to be returned to Mother  Earth at the end of each lifetime and that in as good condition as  possible.

The only thing that ever truly belongs to us, so that  no-one can or will even try to take it from us, is the spiritual growth  that comes about through a gradual better understanding of ourselves and  our world, as well as the higher purpose that every human being’s  earthly existence serves. Spiritual wisdom and understanding are the  only possessions that are truly worth striving for in the material  world. The only way of getting of finding them is through learning,  which each can only do from their own experiences. This is how every  human being, in the course of many lifetimes, steadily grows ever more  Heaven-tall and their consciousness expands. Those are the only things  that really belong to us and that in all Eternity.

And as soon as  we have arrived in the world of light, once again we realise that we  never truly were either a woman or a man. This is because every human  being’s true nature is androgynous. The same duality that is in God is  also in us. It consists of a masculine aspect and its feminine  counterpart and the two cannot be separated from each other. Peacefully  and harmoniously they are working together in our Creator, one  constantly responds to the other and only together are the two aspects  complete. With the passing of time, the task of every human being on the  earthly plane is teaching the two parts of their nature to stop working  against each other. This is what they tend to do at the beginning of  our earthly education because they do not yet understand themselves,  never mind those around them.

However, in the course of many  lifetimes the two aspects of our nature gradually get to know each other  and learn ever more how to respond and co-operate, just like the Divine  Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light always have done  and forever will do. The Universal Christ is the Sun of all suns, the  light of all lights, and the power behind the Sun in the sky above our  world. Nothing about this has ever changed, in spite of approx. six  thousand years of patriarchy during which our world’s religions did  their best to brainwash their followers that an all-male God-head rules  us and our world. It happened for the wise higher purpose of teaching  humankind the value of the softening, beautifying and civilising  influence of the feminine energies. Through withholding something for a  while, the Great Mother’s love and wisdom have always been teaching  humankind its value. Even if one of these whiles lasts six thousand  years, in God’s time of Eternity that does not amount to more than the  batting of an eyelid.

To help us gain a better understanding of  what wise higher purpose every human being’s earthly existence serves  and to familiarise us with that life’s complexities, throughout the ages  Divine wisdom and truth have steadily been flowing into humankind’s  consciousness through many different channels. Shakespeare, 1564-1616,  probably the most famous poet of the English speaking world, was but one  of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I do, how long it can take to  grasp the wise higher meaning that’s always been hiding behind many of  the surface words of the tales and legends that were given to our world a  long time ago? A fine example of how the Angels and Masters on the  highest levels sometimes inspired one of our poets to write:

Let me not to the marriage of true minds admit impediments.
Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds,
Or bends with the remover to remove.
O no! It is an ever-fixed mark
That looks on tempests and is never shaken.
It is the star to every wandering bark,
Whose worth’s unknown, although his height be taken.

Love’s not time’s fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
Within his bending sickle’s compass come.
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
If this be error and upon me proved,
I never writ, nor no man ever loved.

William Shakespeare
Sonnet 116
​And  now, just for a moment, let’s return to the grand stage of humankind’s  earthly existence. Mother Earth’s greatest transformation of all times  of changing from an over-materialistically orientated place into an  entirely spiritual one is complete. Humankind’s evolutionary journey has  reached its end, our world’s outer plane has become like its inner  counterpart and the collective higher God or Christ nature is now its  supreme ruler. There no longer is any need for the outer material plane  behind which  the spirit/soul of every human being for a long time had  to hide, so the lower self could take part in the lessons of the earthly  school of life. From the lowest up to the highest each one of us has to  travel. No exceptions are ever made.

But now curtain has  descended on the final scene of this tragedy/comedy and all human  spirit/souls are lined up in front of it. The roles we play in each one  of our earthly lifetimes are like costumes and masks behind which the  spirit/soul of our higher God or Christ nature hides for a while. Once  more they have been shed. Reaching out for each other and holding hands,  the whole of humankind forms a circle around Mother Earth.

Our  audience in the middle of this circle consists of the Angels and Masters  of the Christ Circle, the throne of God. As executors of the Divine  great evolutionary plan, they have always been and forever will be in  charge of the development of humankind, individually and collectively.  Their smiling faces tell us how pleased they are with the evolutionary  progress we and our world have made. In this ceremony they are releasing  all of us from the obligation of taking part in further lessons of the  earthly school of life. Whoever wishes to return to that plane for  another lifetime, can do so voluntarily and apply for it. Those who  would rather be released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm to  continue their education through exploring the next higher level of  life as well as visiting the spirit realm’s halls of learning.
So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘The Soul’s Yearning’
Original Title ‘Seliges Verlangen’

Goethe 1749-1838

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 
[*=center]‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’ 
[*=center]‘Relationship Healing’ 
[*=center]‘Friendship Healing’ 
[*=center]‘Myths and Legends For The Aquarian Age’ 
[*=center]‘How Did It All Begin?’
 
 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Eight

Ideas Like Golden Eggs
*_






​Amazing  Grace, thank you for allowing us to know that Your realm has never  communicated with us and our world by simply telling us the meaning of  something. From the beginning of humankind’s appearance on the earthly  plane it has been done through myths and legends, allegories and  metaphors, parables and symbolisms. Trying to understand them through  fathoming out what they may want to tell us and our world You and the  Angels always left up to each of us. The way we went about that and what  kind of conclusions we came to showed You, more clearly than anything  else could ever have done, the degree of our spiritual maturity or  immaturity.

It’s good to know that for quite a while this has  been changing and that the deeper we and our world are penetrating into  the Aquarian age, the more You and the Angels will be communicating with  ever more of us directly. This is because Aquarius is a fixed Air sign  and the Air signs are dedicated to the development of humankind’s mental  capacities. Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. Saturn, the  planet of Karma, represents the stern and undeviating schoolmaster  aspect of our Creator and parents, the Divine Trinity of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ.

You demand from every one of us, Your human  children of the Earth, that when the end of our education in the earthly  school of life draws close, we are in command of our whole being. The  energies of Saturn, in the course of many lifetimes, are teaching us  self-discipline and self-mastery. Saturn is the sole ruler of Capricorn,  the cardinal Earth sign in which highest achievements are potentially  possible for every human being. However, they can only come about when  Saturn’s demands have been complied with and we, with the help of  self-discipline, have mastered the drives and urges of our lower earthly  nature. Without this, we shall never be released from having to take  part in the earthly school’s lessons and set free to start exploring the  next higher level of the spirit realm’s greater freedom, unencumbered  by a physical body.

The Saturnian demands are the keepers at the  gates into Aquarian age’s spiritual freedom. Saturn is the planet of  Karma. It belongs to a group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma. They  are taking the greatest of care that none of us will ever be able to  enter the greater freedom of this age until our behaviour, in thoughts,  words and actions, proves that we have achieved complete self-mastery.  This means being in control of the lower and lowest drives and urges of  our earthly nature.

Uranus, the co-ruler of Aquarius with Saturn,  is the planet of rebellion, revolution and liberation. The Lords of  Karma need to be satisfied with our efforts before the Uranian energies  can enter the picture and help us, individually and collectively, to  shake off the yokes of all kinds of oppression, religious as well as  material ones. First in line are the false beliefs, superstitions and  prejudices with which our world’s old religions have been holding sway  over humankind in the course of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy  with its pretence of a quite unnatural all-male God-head with it’s  teachings that have long been outdated. Their words were never meant to  be set in concrete or carved into stone.

The time has come for  understanding the old tales the right way and that’s easy when one looks  for the higher esoteric wisdom and truth that have always been hiding  behind their surface words. The old versions need to be left behind once  and for all. Without this it’s impossible to enter the Aquarian  freedom. It consists of believing only that to which our inner guidance  reacts, through the world of our feelings, with a loud and clear: ‘This  is true or not true!’ That’s the voice of the wise one or living God  within every human being. It has always tried to communicate with its  lower earthly self, to guide and protect us. As for a long time we were  unaware of its presence, initially its advice is frequently ignored and  that’s always to our detriment.

But eventually we discover our  inner guidance and find out that this is the only truly trustworthy and  reliable teacher or guru in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of  all things and the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. At  any time of day or night, whenever we need its help and ask for it, it  shows us intuitively what we are looking for. It is the best  lie-detector that ever existed and the best thing about is that  everybody has their own built-in one. Thanks and praise be for it. And  the deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the more urgent it becomes for  all of us to discover this extremely valuable aspect of our being. The  best way of brining it to full unfoldment is through constantly using  it.

Our inner guidance of the wise one or living God within is  clear evidence that You and the Angels always have been and forever will  be in charge of us and our world, and that You never left us. It’s good  to know that Your realm is the outermost material aspect of our world  and that nothing but a thin veil of consciousness separates these two  parts from each other. And thank You for allowing us to know that every  bird that exists on our side is one of Your messengers whose mere  presence contains some kind of guidance for us, Your human children of  the Earth.

You have never communicated with us through telling us  the literal meaning of anything, but preferred to do so through  allegories and metaphors, myths and legends, fables and even fairy  tales. Each one of them has always been spiked with symbolisms and  higher esoteric meanings, but they had to remain hidden until the age of  truth had been reached and that time is NOW.

Divine ideas were  always introduced to our world by the Angels in charge of our  development like golden eggs. The ideas are like bird’s offspring that  so far only consist of minute signs of new life, soon after the mating  of its masculine and feminine parents. The ideas emerge from our  Creator’s masculine mind through the elements Fire and Air. Fire =  creative ideas. Air = the thought processes. They mate with their  feminine counterpart of humankind’s earthly existence that consists of  Earth and Water. Earth = grounding them. Water = emotional world of  feelings, the soul. The Great Mother is the soul of the whole of  Creation and that’s the storehouse in which the memories of all  experiences that were ever gathered anywhere, including every human  beings, are stored.

That’s how the Highest levels of life have  always introduced new ideas to the earthly plane. Whenever another idea  arrives, like a bird’s egg it is wrapped in a delicate outer casing  that’s invisible to earthly eyes. This protective cover can only be  broken by the creature that’s developed inside the egg, when the time is  right that it appears in our world. And that’s decided by You and the  Angels, because You always have been and forever will be in charge of us  and our world.

You alone know when a certain stage of  humankind’s development has been reached, individually and collectively,  what kind of bird will emerge from which egg and into what kind of an  offspring it will, with the passing of time, evolve. And because You  have given us earthlings the right to make up our own minds and choose  which way we wish to walk, every idea that You and the Angels ever  introduced in our world could either be used for good, right and  beautiful purpose or bad and evil ones. It’s not hard for You and the  Angels to see what intentions are behind everybody’s thoughts, words and  actions. This is the decisive factor that clearly shows You the degree  of someone’s spiritual maturity or immaturity.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Myths and Legends For The Aquarian Age’
 
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

 Amazing Grace – Part Nine

 The Egg’s Hatching*_





Amazing Grace, how sweet it is to know that in Your realm there is no separation between anything and that all is one. Everything is for real and there is no faking and/or pretending. And what we earthlings like to think of as our most secret thoughts, words and actions, on Your plane it is as if we were shouting them from the rooftops. It’s no secret there what kind of a creature will eventually emerge from the ideas that You and the Angels deposit from time to time in the nest of humankind’s consciousness. You know who is going to hatch which egg, what the product of any of them will be and after what length of time the truth about it is going to emerge.

The Jesus legend provides us with one of the finest examples of how this process manifests itself in our world. Before this tale ever appeared, You and the Angels had decided that it should first be used by the propaganda machinery of a political organisation that had its seat in Rome. Skilfully handled by the scribes it employed, the life story of the Master Jesus would be suitable for helping them to continue their empire-building and warmongering efforts. Untrue fear-inducing stories were woven into the Jesus legend and all together they were presented as if they were literally true.

This is how stories about Heaven and hell, God and the devil came about, even though they never existed the way each new religion’s teachings insisted was literally true. Never mind that they only ever were products of someone’s imagination, they were good for separating the easily frightened people of the Earth from as much as possible of their earthly resources. Money and land possessions were particularly desirable.

The pretence that every word of their teachings is literally true, turned every new religion that appeared in our world into one of its most lethal and evil instrument ever. From the emergence of every new religion, its leaders used this tool most skilfully for setting people and nations against each other, so they did not hesitate to go to war and kill each other, in spite of the fact that the Old Testament’s commandment of ‘Thou shalt not kill!’ The Old Testament is shared by the Abrahamic religions of Judaism, Christianity and Islam.

Alas, all these things were necessary for teaching every one of us earthlings the value of honesty and truth. When we had been without them for long enough, we surely would appreciate and treasure them when, in times to come, they at last returned to our world. Amazing Grace, thanks be that this time has come and for allowing us to know that higher esoteric wisdom and truths have always been hiding behind just about every one of or world’s myths and legends, including the one of the Master Jesus’ life.

What a long time we had to wait until the Aquarian age, the age of truth, came round and began to reveal ever more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to anyone who was looking for it. That’s how ever more of the truth behind the surface words of Jesus tale have already emerged. Thanks be to God and the Angels for telling us that, if we wait in all Eternity, no saviour and redeemer will ever appear and wave some kind of magic wand to save us and redeem all karmic debts that, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, have accumulated in everybody’s spiritual ledger. The only one who really can save and redeem us is our own higher God or Christ nature. Its characteristics need to be brought forth, by each one of us, from deep within our own being. The more they are used in all earthly encounters, the more peaceful and pleasant a place our world becomes for all manifestations of life that are sharing it with us.

That’s how the Christ spirit can and will eventually reveal itself as the saviour and redeemer of each one of us, the whole of humankind and our world. Everybody can only learn through their own experiences that it cannot come about through any kind of outside influence. This is because Jesus is not a historical person who once walked in our midst. He merely represents every human being’s higher God or Christ nature, whose characteristics are that which is best, highest and noblest in humankind’s nature. It exists in every one of us, even though at first only in seed form. Every one of us is required to bring these qualities forth from the depths of their own being. The more another one of us applies them to anything that exists on the earthly plane, the less need there will be for tears to flow there.

Joseph Goebbels (1897-1945), the Nazi regime’s propaganda minister, said: If you tell a lie that’s big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all its powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and therefore by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

This is what happened with the Jesus legend and all other similar tales before them. Each one represented a new idea that like an egg was placed in the nest of humankind’s consciousness by God and the Angels. One of these stories was a rumour that one fine day a man would appear in our world who had the power of saving and redeeming every human being, the whole of humankind and its world. All people had to do was believe that he really existed. This tale had been doing the rounds for a long time, when Christianity’s story of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind appeared.

For a better understanding of what really happened, I warmly recommend the following books by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy: 1) ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ 2) ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess’ and 3) ‘The Laughing Jesus – Religious Lies And Gnostic Wisdom’. Apart from each one of these books being a good read, they are mines of valuable information about much of our world’s religious background. They show that there never has been anything new under the Sun in the sky above our world, and how the early leaders of the Christian religion were merely walking in the footsteps of previous belief systems.

Following their example was all the pharma industry had to do to successfully launch it’s ‘plandemic’. And if it’s cause really were a virus, it should be renamed FEAR. The whole experience is very similar to the one that no Jesus or Buddha ever existed on the earthly plane. Both were merely legends. And just like the God-man was part of the methods used by the Christian religion’s propaganda machinery to frighten the living daylights out of the masses, so they could easily be exploited and relieved of as much as possible of their resources, that’s how the pharma industry brought about our world’s present state. Amazing Grace, thanks and praise be to You for allowing us to know that all these things were necessary, that they have been and still are essential parts of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•  ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
• ‘The Great Cover-Up’
• ‘Away In A Manger’
• ‘Loaves And Fishes’
• ‘The Wedding At Cana’
• ‘Walking On Water’
• ‘Leaving Your Fears Behind’
• ‘Further Reading From My Bookshelf’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Ten

Old Religions : Cuckoos In Humankind’s Nest*_




​
Some extra powerful outpourings of the Christ energies are flowing into our whole world on a number of occasions, for example around the time of the Wesak Moon and the Christ Moon, as well as the Summer and Winter Solstices or the Vernal and Autumnal Equinoxes. Regardless of whether we live in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere, they simultaneously reach and influence all life on our planet equally strongly. The reversal of the seasons in the hemispheres does not make any difference.

The next major flow of the Universal Christ energies’ blessings will be reaching our world seven weeks after Easter Sunday, which in the year 2021 took place on 4th April. It will come our way on the day of the full Moon in Gemini, known as the Christ Moon, on 26th May 2021 at 11.45 hrs Greenwich Meantime. To this day, Christianity celebrates the Christ Moon as Whitsunday and Whitsuntide. That’s how the Christian religion once pushed the egg/ideas of it’s predecessor’s festival of Beltane or Beltain out of humankind’s nest. This Gaelic May Day festival to this day is celebrated by many on the first day of May as well as about halfway between each spring equinox and summer solstice.

That’s how, a long time ago, the new religion Christianity eventually managed to push the traditional Gaelic religion’s beliefs and habits out of the nest of humankind’s consciousness. It was mainly done with the help of a story about a religious Master, who once walked on the Earth and was called Jesus. Although many to this day believe that every word of this tale is literally true, ever more people in our world by now realise that Jesus is a symbol of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature.

But let’s return to the Christ Moon for a moment. With the help of numerology, let’s take a closer look at how the energies involved are likely to beneficially influence every one of us and also our whole world. The Christ Moon takes place seven weeks after Easter. 7 x 7 = 49 days and that makes a great deal of sense. 4 = Uranus, co-ruler of Aquarius, the voice of God. 9 = Pluto, co-ruler with Mars of Scorpio, sign of the subconscious. 4 + 9 = 13 = 1 = the Sun, 3 = Jupiter. 1 + 3 = 4 = the Christ energies are the purest and most exalted love energies. That will be God’s voice communicating with particular strength before, during and after the Christ Moon and that with every one of us from the subconscious level of our being that’s invisible to earthly eyes but can be perceived in prayers, quiet times of reflection and meditations.

As mentioned before, God and the Angels never communicated with us and our world by simply telling us the meaning of something. From the beginning of our race’s appearance on the earthly plane they have been using myths and legends, allegories and metaphors, parables and symbolisms. Trying to understand them through fathoming out what they may want to tell us and our world the Highest Forces of life always left up to each one of us. The way we went about it and what kind of conclusions we came to showed them, more clearly than anything else could ever have done, what level of spiritual maturity or immaturity we had reached.

That’s why every so often God and the Angels gave our world a new religion. Each belief system was carefully designed to keep humankind away from discovering too early the true nature of its Divine parents as well as who and what every human being really is. God’s great plan of life for us and our world decreed that it would take a long time before we found that we are one with God and all manifestations of life that exist in the whole of Creation. Only towards the end of our education in the earthly school of life would we discover that every human being has a special relationship with the Great Father/Mother of all life that cannot be disrupted or destroyed by anything or anyone.

At a predestined time, ideas for another new religion entered the nest of humankind’s consciousness. It came about in similar fashion to an egg that God and the Angels, metaphorically speaking, added to the number of eggs they had already placed in this nest. With the greatest of loving care and Divine ingenuity, wrapped in something like a fragile bird’s egg, in this case cuckoo’s egg, ideas for each new religions were placed into the minds of those who, at that time, were destined to play the role of inflicting some more of suffering onto those who were ready to redeem the karmic debts that had accumulated in their spiritual ledger, in the course of earthly lifetimes when they belonged to the group of newly arrived human spirit/souls. That’s how God and the Angels placed their ideas for each new religion into the nest of the belief system that had most recently appeared.

The host parents failed to notice that the hatchling that emerged from one of the eggs in their nest, could not possibly be one of their offspring. As a result, they fed the hungry newcomer so well that in no time at all it was forcing their own eggs, one after the other, out of the nest. Lacking the gift of foresight, the parent religion at first warmed the inflowing ideas that the egg contained. But even when hatching time came round they did not notice that the emerging creature was in fact a budding new religion.

That’s why they kept feeding the greedy youngster, so that with their help it grew to ever more enormous proportions. It was too late when the parents at last noticed that something was seriously wrong with their offspring. Never having experienced anything of this nature before, they failed to notice how their nest’s hungry occupant, one after the other, pushed their own eggs that contained the ideas that God and the Angels had given to them, out of the nest. They smashed on the ground, no longer of interest to anyone.

This happened because the leaders of each new religion, the same as all other human beings, were occupied with getting to know the lower and lowest drives and urges of the human masculine nature. Let’s not judge anyone because of this because that’s what all of us have inherited from our animal predecessors. Competing and fighting is a natural aspect of masculinity and that’s present in every man and woman alike. It’s conscious in men and unconscious in women, that’s the only difference. Watch the animal kingdom and observe how males are wrestling and fighting with each other for the position of Alpha male, especially within herds.

The people at the head of each new religion never could help following the drives and urges of their masculine instinctive nature. That’s why every new leader, who appeared in our world, did not hesitate to satisfy his inborn lust for troublemaking and warmongering. Hoping to make his dreams of empire building a reality on the earthly plane, each did his best to get hold of as many treasures as possible and then tried to keep them. Each time a new religion appeared, this is what happened. And that’s how the ideas of this particular cuckoo’s egg gradually forced the older belief system’s ideas out of what they thought of as their nest.

It needs bearing in mind that everything that ever took place in our world, including that which is happening now, has been for the wise higher purpose of teaching us, individually and collectively, a lesson – no more and no less. Through the absence of honesty and truth, and that for quite some time, God and the Angels have been teaching us the value of these qualities. Once this lesson has been learnt sufficiently, we shall be ready to move on to the next instalment of humankind’s great evolutionary plan. The earthly school of life’s learning process is basically not different from that of any educational institution on the outer material plane.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Eleven

How Sweetly Does The Cuckoo Really Call?*_




​
In the so far eighty-three years of this lifetime, I have only heard a cuckoo calling once. It happened around twenty years ago during a walk in Germany’s Arnsberg Forest. After having climbed to the top of a hill, we stopped for a moment to gaze across a valley to another hill that was as densely wooded as ours. That’s when we heard a cuckoo calling. To this day, I remember it as a strangely haunting and attractive sound that seemed to come from far away, almost as if someone were calling from another world, inviting me to follow to where it might want to lead me. When I reflect on this now, that makes a great deal of sense. It’s because at that time I had placed myself in a situation that would eventually turn out to be no more than a cuckoo’s egg in the nest of my present lifetime. It managed to get in the way of fulfilling its ultimate purpose of emerging as the author of ‘The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’, but only for a while.

Be that as it may, the cuckoo is a secretive bird who can often be heard, but hardly ever seen. On the outer material plane the male cuckoo’s sweet calling tells us that it’s springtime and that he is looking for a female companion who, in the course of one season, can lay of up to twenty-three eggs. Every one of them the female places with great caution and unequalled audacity into the nests of other birds. And whenever God and the Angels decide that springtime has been reached once more for humankind’s spiritual development, they think of ideas for a new religion that will take our race another step forwards and upwards on its own evolutionary spiral and that of Mother Earth.

And so they start placing ideas for the next religion in the minds of those who are destined to play leading roles in this operation. Many people by then have become tired of the old religion’s promises because with the passing of time, their promises have revealed themselves as being empty ones. Curious about what a new religion offers, they are likely to be interested in what this one seems to offer. Insisting that their God is a vastly superior one to all previous ones, that’s how in times gone by, each new religion attracted increasing numbers of people who were willing to follow the sweet callings that were emerging from the ideas contained in the latest cuckoo’s egg God and the Angels had deposited in the nest of humankind’s consciousness.

On every occasion, it did not take long until those who were unwilling to believe that the teachings of the newly emerging religion were literally true, could be got rid of by the religion’s followers with the help of anything they could lay their hands on, encouraged by the movement’s leaders. Find out more about this by taking a look at the link about the inquisition at the end of this chapter. That’s how Christianity once dealt with anyone who refused to believe that their promises of a saviour and redeemer who exists on the higher levels of life, who helps anyone – no matter how much they have already sinned and will be sinning, when told to do so, especially in the name of Jesus, by the leaders of this religion.

To be saved and redeemed by this God-man is very simple. All one has to do is say that one believes that the story of his life is literally true and that he is a historical figure, who once walked with humankind on the earthly plane. And as ever more of us are finding out, that’s just about as far as one can get from the truth about Jesus, who is merely a symbolism of the higher God or Christ nature, not of a selected few, but every human being. We shall return to this theme later.

For the moment may it suffice to say that things went from bad to worse for our world after the reformation, when some parts of our world successfully shed the yokes of religious oppression and exploitation of the Roman Catholic church. The reformation begun when Martin Luther posted his ninety-five theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg, Germany, on October 31, 1517. The separation of Catholic and Protestant Christians provided each side with plenty of fresh excuses for  fighting and maiming, killing and exploiting each other resources. Both were doing this in the name of the non-existent God-man by the name of Jesus.

Even though they must be aware of the Old Testament’s commandment ‘Thou shalt not kill!’, priests on both sides blessed the weapons of their soldiers and prayed for the victory of their side, to a non-existent God. How crazy could our world get? Oh yes, it could and that came about when God and the Angels laid the cuckoo’s egg/idea of a pandemic into the nest of humankind’s consciousness. What can you and I do about it?

To my mind, there is nothing but forgiving ourselves and each other, because all of us have taken part in this kind of thing and that not in just lifetime but many. Changing from the giving end of suffering to the receiving one, and back again, time and again. Enduring our world’s present state is the redemption of what’s left of the karmic debts that accumulated during those earthly sojourns. So let’s not waste time and breath with complaining about what’s happening but accept that we must have done our share of bringing it about. Otherwise we would not be here, having to take part in it – whether we like it or not.

All together let’s rest safely in the knowledge that this too will pass, the same as all earthly things eventually do. And rejoice because the Aquarian age, the age of honesty and truth, is with us and the Piscean age is definitely over. What we are dealing with at present are what’s left of this age of lying and cheating, deception of the self and others, as well as blind belief. It was a time when our world’s religious authorities, with the help of ever more outrageous and outlandish tales equipped themselves with the lethal weapon of fear. That’s how people could once be forced to blindly believe that their teachings are literally true and so is anything else that appears in other ancient tomes.

This is also what the pharma industry is trying to do at present with us and our world. But I do not only believe but know for sure, because that’s what my inner guidance is telling me, that hand in  hand with God and the Angels any condition can be healed and everything can be overcome. Amazing Grace, thanks and praise be to You that the lying and cheating part of humankind’s development is definitely over. That’s why since our entry into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, ever more spiritual knowledge has been flowing steadily, from Your highest level of life directly into all receiver/transmitter stations that are tuned into Your frequencies.

Yet, as Albert Einstein, 1879-1955, wrote: ‘Any fool can know. Understanding is something quite different.’ I could not agree more. This is why I have never just shared the fresh insights that are almost constantly coming to me intuitively. All along, I have not merely been telling you that this, that and the other just is a certain way, but why this is so. To my mind, if something is meant to be of value to you, my dear readers, you need to be able to understand its meaning. This is the reason why, throughout my writings, the most frequently used word is ‘because’. I make no apologies for that. And as I also have pointed out many times before, you are only to take on board that to which your own inner guidance reacts with: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is true!’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Inquisition And Witch Hunts’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twelve

Cycles Within Cycles




*_​
As touched upon earlier, everything in the whole of Creation consists of cycles within cycles and circles within circles. The end of each one of them is the beginning of another. God and the Angels thought that approx. every five hundred years our race had progressed sufficiently on the great evolutionary spiral of life to justify the release of ideas for a new religion into humankind’s consciousness. Simultaneous with this, they deposited another batch of newly created human spirit/souls they had equipped with a minute spark of the Universal Christ’s light, onto the earthly plane.

For a long time, newcomers are unaware of what’s happening to them. They do not know that they are taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons and that in truth, from the word ‘go’ every one of them is a young God in the making, who has to serve the first part of its apprenticeship as a physical being in a physical world, without knowing why. Only after having spent many lifetimes in this condition, it gradually dawns on them that the Earth is a place of learning and a school.

For every human being the circle of their earthly existence begins with getting to know the low and lowest drives and urges of their instinctive animal nature. To ensure an all-round thorough education, we first find ourselves on the giving end of suffering. We inflict it upon those for whom this developmental phase closes a circle. In some cases that can be their final one. At any given time, some of us are destined to suffer at the hands of young and inexperienced souls, who as yet know no greater pleasure than hurting, wounding and exploiting those around them. That’s how oldsters redeem the karmic debts that accumulated in their spiritual bank account when they, and that could have been many lifetimes ago, were a newcomer to earthly life.

Even though final lifetimes can turn out particularly difficult and trying, with the closing of an oldster’s circle a new one opens that is guaranteed to take them, slowly but surely, forwards and upwards on their personal evolutionary spiral. Each new circle takes them onto a somewhat higher level of experiencing themselves and the world around them. This is a process that’s very similar to the appearance of each new religion. As soon as a sufficient number of human beings are thought to be capable of coping with a fresh inflow of spiritual ideas, God and the Angels are ready to place another cuckoo’s egg into humankind’s nest. Simultaneous with this, they introduce another new generation of spirit/souls to experiencing life as physical beings in a material world, so they can get to know the drives and urges of their lower animal nature through practising them in real life situations on the earthly plane.

 A new circle opened for all who were taking part in the pharma industry when it first came into being. Inspired by God and the Angels, highly evolved beings at that stage of the industry’s development were intuitively shown how to develop products that would mean the end of some of humankind’s worst illnesses, for example polio and smallpox. With the help and will of the Highest, nothing in our world or anywhere else in the whole of Creation happens without this, it did not take long until the industry had evolved into one of the main benefactors of humankind. Our world’s present state closes this circle with the blessing that by now ever more of us are becoming sufficiently evolved to recognise the background of what for some time has been happening to our world.

Increasing numbers are realising the true intentions behind the pharma industry’s ‘armoury’ against what, by now, is becoming ever more widely known not as a pandemic but a plandemic that serves anything but humankind’s wellbeing. It’s becoming ever more clearly visible that the a virus that’s so dangerous that, if left to its own devices, has the potential of wiping the whole of humankind from the face of the Earth, simply does not exist. That’s the most monstrous lie that was ever launched upon humankind. At the same time, it’s one of the greatest money-spinning exercises ever that’s making this industry’s already immensely rich shareholders richer still and, in direct proportion, the whole of humankind poorer.

Recognising that the pharma industry for quite some time has been walking in the footsteps of our world’s religions is not difficult. In truth, each one of our religions has been and to this day is nothing but a political organisation. For teaching our world the value of honesty and truth, this was necessary but only for a while. That’s why God and the Angels designed our religions in this manner. Isn’t it good to know that nothing in the whole of Creation, not merely in our world, happens without the help and will of the Highest?

This is why humankind’s Divine evolutionary plan provided that from time to time a new religion should appear that was hiding, behind the façade of religious teachings which to this day consist of nothing but lies and deceptions, it’s true intentions. The favourite masculine hope and dream of young and spiritually inexperienced men in our midst is still about ruling the whole of our world, brought about through empire building and warmongering. This is how at the same time all old religions for a predestined time kept humankind from discovering God’s true nature and everybody’s own.

Let’s forgive the old religions because each one of them has been a necessary instrument with which God and the Angels have been teaching our world the value of honesty and truth. That’s why the cuckoo’s egg for each new religion that appeared during the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its beliefs that an all-male God-head is our world’s supreme ruler. Each new cuckoo’s egg that was placed by the Highest Forces of life into the nest of humankind’s consciousness during that time contained more ideas that could be used for making up ever more tales for frightening the living daylights out of individuals as well as the mass of people.

It did not take long after the first appearance of such stories that, as with the previous religions, the blind were leading the blind. It was because after a while each leader of the new religion was convinced that their teachings were literally true. When they had spent many more lifetimes on the earthly plane, in one of them it would dawn on these people that the teachings of all old religions have nothing in common with what really happens to human beings, in particular when their time for saying goodbye to earthly life has come round. With relief they too will eventually discover, without being aware that their present lifetime is merely one of a great many, that there is no such thing as death and that the human spirit/soul is immortal like God and can never die. It merely moves into another dimension of life and that happens at the end of each lifetime.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Thirteen

Natural Healing Methods Return To Our World*_




​
The best news of all is that each one of the old religions, from the word ‘go’ was predestined to exist in our world for a certain length of time only. The deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the more they will disappear, one after the other. It’s a natural part of the process of honesty and truth returning to our world. The more one recognises the damage their lack is causing to almost everybody, the more one appreciates them when it emerges somewhere. Added to this is the awareness that we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions. We have to live with their consequences because each one in due course returns to us in a somewhat strengthened manner. The more one realises these things, the less one wants to take part in the systematic spreading of lies and untruths.

And that’s precisely what the members of the pharma industry have been doing for quite a long time. The thoughts, words and actions they used to manipulate the masses into accepting their vaccinations against a non-existent virus have returned to them and are the cause of the plandemic. On the surface of things it looks as if this time round the pharma industry had succeeded. Yet, I shudder to think what kind of consequences in due course are bound to return to every one, who took and to this day is taking part in this operation. And that’s merely because they are as yet unaware of the above mentioned concepts.

To my mind, one of the best examples of how lying and cheating was successfully used for manipulating the mass of people, for a while. This is how Paul Joseph Goebbels, 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945, worked. He was a German politician and Minister for Propaganda in Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. Goebbels was one of Adolf Hitler’s closest associates and most devoted followers. He wrote: ‘If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, as the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.’

And that’s the rope on which the pharma industry for quite a long time has been working exceedingly hard to hang itself. The upside of these efforts is that ever more of us realise that the true driving force behind this industry’s products is a money-spinning exercise that exploits humankind’s precious resources for the benefit of a few. At the same time, it’s an attempt at robbing every one of us of their right to personal freedom of movement.

By now, increasing numbers of us recognise that these are the true symptoms of our world’s present sickness. Because of this ever more of us already have lost or are in the process of losing their faith in the pharma industry’s products. And that’s happening because it’s becoming ever more widely know that with the help and will of God and the Angels any condition of mind and body, spirit and soul, can be healed. In particular this applies to our world’s present sickness. But where does one and gain access to the healing vibrations of the Highest?

They are freely available to anyone who ask for them. By turning within and that’s why ever more of us are interested in gaining access to their very own inner guidance, the wise one or living God, who is waiting to stir into action within everybody. This is the one and only truly reliable teacher or guru, who knows the way of all things and the answers to any questions we may ever wish to ask. That’s where we need to turn whenever we are searching for natural healing methods that are just right for us and our condition. The answer will come to us intuitively.

Don’t be disheartened if it does not do so straight away; sometimes it takes a while. Each time we ask for help in this way, we automatically tune into the white healing magic that’s constantly flowing from the highest levels of life into our world. All one has to do is learn how to tap into it. And that’s the most vital aspect of weaning humankind from the habit of looking towards the pharma industry’s products when something in our physical body and mind, through pain and discomfort is pleading for our earthly self’s attention.

The following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle Lodge’s Calendar 2021 for the month of May: ‘Everything that grows on Mother Earth is charged with a different aspect of the blessing and healing energies that are constantly flowing from the Highest levels life into the earthly plane. Every tree, plant and flower has an affinity with some part of the human organism and therefore has the power of putting things right when something has gone wrong. Wise ones have known for a long time that a herb exists somewhere in your world that contains the power of healing anything that has gone wrong with human beings as well as animals.

‘At last the time has come for humankind to return to the long known natural healing methods and, inspired by God and the Angels, adding and developing ever more new ones. That’s how it will soon be possible to restore the natural equilibrium and wellbeing of every human being in mind and body, spirit and soul.’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Astrological Correspondences Between The Planets And Our Physical Bodies’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Fourteen

Plandemic : The Grand Finale*_




​
I believe our world’s present situation is the grand finale of humankind’s spiritual development on the Earth. It was necessary for the redemption of whatever karmic debts were still waiting unpaid in the spiritual ledgers of several older generations of highly experienced spirit/souls. So that as many as possible of them could take part in this karmic clearout, that’s why our world had to be become so heavily overpopulated for a while. These ‘oldster’s also once started their earthly education like the young and inexperienced spirit/souls in our midst are doing.

Similar to them, we did not have a clue of what in due course would be bound to return to us, unless our older and more experienced siblings assisted our God and Christ nature to grow strong enough to emerge and take over its earthly counterpart. Alas, that does not seem to have happened during our spiritual childhood and adolescence. In those days, we were taking part in one or maybe even all of them, one after the other, of the Abrahamic religions of Judaism, Christianity and Islam. How long will it take until every one of those who still follow these belief systems understands that their religion has outlived its usefulness and that its teachings are becoming ever more outdated through the wisdom and truth that’s flowing with ever increasing strength into the individual and collective consciousness of humankind?

The cuckoo’s eggs that for a long time successfully contained the ideas for the untruths of these three religions, are being pushed out of their owner’s nests by the Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age. Its teachings consist of the wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life, honestly and truthfully presented throughout. This age is supremely ruled by total and unconditional love for every human being, regardless of what colour their skin is in this lifetime and what kind of creed they are following.

There is only one religion, the religion of love, honesty and truth.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​
Through Judaism God and the Angels once introduced the idea that there is but one God and that is our world’s supreme ruler. The Judean teachings tells us that it’s an all-male God who brings wrath and woe upon those who refuse to believe in Him and follow the commandments He gave to humankind through a Hebrew man by the name of Abraham, who is known as the founder of Judaism. God made a special covenant with Abraham and as a result this man and his descendants were chosen to create a great nation. Christianity’s story about the God-man Jesus outshone the Jewish tales. To this day, there are many in our world who believe that every word of such teachings are literally true.

The last religion to arrive on the scene was Islam. The word means ‘surrender to God’. This new belief system went one step further by confirming Christianity’s belief that Jesus was a historical figure, but that he was merely a prophet and by no means a God. Since its first appearance, this cuckoo’s egg/idea has been working extremely hard on pushing the egg of Christianity out of humankind’s nest through a legend about the Prophet Mohamed and his teachings. The Islamic leaders, just like all predecessors on our world’s religious scene, declared that every word of their legend, as well as the teachings accompanying it, is literally true. And because the original Mohamed was declared to be a very wise man indeed, any instructions he left behind must be followed. The command that any non-believer of the Islamic religions should either be converted or removed from the face of the Earth, by whatever means available to this religion’s followers.

The saddest part of all three Abrahamic religions is that, for a long time by now, their leaders believe to be acting in the name of God, regardless of the fact that they do not yet understand who and what God truly is. The good news is that ever more of us these days are aware that higher esoteric meaning and truth has always been hiding behind the surface words of every one of these three religions’ legends and teachings and that, in each case, almost the exact opposite of what they are saying is true. That’s how to this day spiritually blind people are leading their equally blind followers. The greatest pity, to my mind, is that through this the leaders of our world’s remaining religions are encouraging their followers to pile ever more karmic debts into their spiritual bank accounts.

Finding out the truth behind the surface words of our world’s religious teachings is going to be the cuckoo’s egg that, with the passing of time, will push ever more of what’s left of the old religions’ bloodthirsty hopes, dreams and aspirations, their lust for warmongering and empire-building, out of the nest of humankind’s consciousness, once and for all. The pharma industry shareholders’ greed was caused by another cuckoo’s egg that God and the Angels placed in the nest of humankind’s consciousness, quite a while ago. And for some time by now, the circle of this experience has been in the process of closing. I believe it won’t take long until the pharma industry’s products of our time have been pushed out of humankind’s nest altogether. The more clearly the industry’s intentions behind its present money-spinning exercise, the likes of which has never before been experienced in our world, become visible the more the masses will lose their faith in that industry’s products.

That’s why these days ever more are already turning towards natural healing methods and are keen to learn about tuning their earthly minds into the blessing and healing energies of God and the Angels. The lies and deceptions that brought the plandemic about are part of the golden cuckoo’s egg/ideas they placed in the pharma industry’s nest, a long time ago when it started as a true benefactor of humankind. However, the Divine great plan of life decrees that, as soon as the energies are right, the truth about the plandemic will emerge – in all its glory and quite unexpected ways.

It has been for wise higher reasons that every one of us earthlings has been given the right to make up our own mind about any of the ideas that are constantly flowing from the Highest level of life into the receiver/transmitter station of the earthly mind of those for whom an idea is intended. That’s how in any given moment, the way we react shows the wise ones in charge of us and our world, on the inner plane of life, which degree of spiritual awareness we have reached.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

 Amazing Grace – Part Fifteen

 The Patriarchy*_





​
The recognition that Judaism’s tales of Abraham and Moses, as well as Christianity’s of Jesus are merely legends and not literally true is an essential aspect of the cleansing process our world has been going through for some time. The Old Testament is shared by Judaism, Christianity and Islam. Getting to know the higher esoteric meanings that have always been hiding behind  the surface of these stories, and others like the one about the creation of humankind and that our race began with Adam and Eve, God and the devil, Heaven and hell an so forth are part of this operation. Each one of these tales started its existence as an idea that flowed into our world from the mind of the Highest Forces of life. Like a cuckoo’s egg the Angels and Masters in charge of our world’s development once placed these ideas, so that their true meaning would, when the time for doing so had come, reveal itself as being this egg’s rightful hatchlings.

The revelation of the truth is part of humankind’s final assault on the spiritual mountain of life. Each religion has made its own contribution, in its own inimitable way. In spite of the differences between the belief systems that God and the Angels ever gave to our world, all of them had been carefully designed for moving our race, steadily forwards and upwards on the spiral of its spiritual development. Each religion with its strange tales was designed to mislead humankind in a different way. That’s how all of them managed to keep us away from discovering God’s true nature and our own too early. Withholding honesty and truth from our world and especially the religious scene, for a certain predestined length of time, happened for the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind their value. In keeping with God’s great plan of life, this  withholding operation started with the beginning of the patriarchy approx. six thousand years. That’s how long a while can last in God’s time, which is Eternity. And that has nothing in common with our earthly perception of time.

Six thousand years of patriarchy provided sufficient opportunities for familiarising every human being with the lower and lowest drives and urges of their animal nature. That’s why in the course of many earthly lifetimes, every one of us was first placed on the giving end of suffering when we did not hesitate to inflict it upon those around us – probably even enjoyed it. Yet, only when we have spiritually matured sufficiently and therefore are able to cope with it, the love and wisdom of the Highest place us on the receiving end of what we once so liberally handed out to others. And that’s how ultimately our world’s religions served God and the Angels as instruments for teaching humankind the difference between good and evil.

Without first getting to know evil, each can only do this through their own first hand experiences, we would never be able to understand the meaning of this word. To help every human being with acquiring first hand knowledge of good as well as evil, both have to be experienced and worked through. That’s why, to provide us with a sufficiently thorough education, we first find ourselves at the giving end of good and also evil, and later at their receiving end. Otherwise we would never be able to understand the nature of these concepts and what the difference between them is.

From our present level of spiritual development, it’s hard to imagine that our earthly existence, the same as everybody else’s, once started without the knowledge of anything. Our consciousness was like a slate that had never been written on. From the word ‘go’, the Divine spark of every human being is constantly in need of light and that in two ways. The Divine Trinity is our parent and It’s light is constantly pulling all of us round and round the zodiac, through every one of its signs and houses. Simultaneously, that’s how we steadily absorb ever more of Its light. The knowledge we gather along the pathway of each earthly lifetime is everyone’s own way of growing in wisdom and understanding of themselves and the world around them. And that’s the second meaning of light.

Don’t you find it a comforting thought that this is how every Divine spark begins its existence as a human being? First God and the Angels place us on the earthly plane, so that we can begin our apprenticeship of young Gods in the making through getting to know ourselves as a merely physical being in a world of matter. This continues until our spirit/soul’s Divine spark has grown strong enough and our earthly self starts to realise that the earthly plane is not all there is to human beings.

It’s difficult to believe that you and I also once believed that tales like those of the Abrahamic religions are literally true. Yet, that’s what really happened. How can anyone still believe such things and yet, many do. That shows us what a long way you and I have come. And that gets me wondering how many earthly lifetimes it might have taken us to get us where we are now. What kind of roles could we have played? One thing is sure and that is that we also initially belonged to a generation of young and inexperienced earthly beings who could think of no better pastime than hurting and harming those around us. Perish the thought, but we too once enjoyed exploiting and ravaging humankind’s precious resources, the way the pharma industry has been doing successfully, with ever increasing greed, for quite some time by now.

I believe the best way of dealing with anyone who has got involved with supporting their hopes and dreams is through forgiveness. Yet, before forgiving them, we first need to forgive ourselves. After all, we were the ones who, probably many lifetimes ago, set the plandemic’s wheels in motion through thoughts, words and actions that aimed to harm the mental and economic wellbeing of humankind and its world. The plandemic is what the Universal law of cause and effect has returned to who once was on the giving end of similar kinds of offences. The next step takes us to forgiving anyone on the earthly plane, who has and still is contributing to our world’s present state.

They are the spiritual youngsters in our midst. From the developmental point you and I have reached, it’s not hard to forgive them for they really are as yet unaware of the consequences of what they are doing to humankind. And that ultimately, they are doing this to themselves. They would run a mile if they already knew about the law of cause and effect and what – unless we help their Christ nature to wake up – this law is bound to return to them, in due course. What a shame they do not yet understand that every human being’s earthly existence fulfils a wise higher purpose and that a high and holy destiny is in store for every one of us, as soon as our earthly education has reached its end and has nothing more to tell us.

Ultimately, every human being during its lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school  of life’s lessons has been placed there for enabling it to grow in wisdom and understanding, of God’s true nature and its own. Even though for many lifetimes we are unaware of this, it’s a journey of exploration, learning and discovering new aspects of it. I believe the best starting point, as soon as someone’s spiritual nature begins to wake up,  is a steadily increasing awareness that: earthly life is not all there is to every human being’s existence; it has an inner spiritual counterpart in which all life is one and there is no separation between anything; everything that happens in our world is clearly visible to the wise ones in charge of us and our world on the inner level.

In spirit realm, our other world, everything is for real and there is no faking and pretending anywhere and the intention behind every thought, word and action of the outer world are as clear as crystal to everybody on the inner plane. When the outer has become like it’s inner counterpart, honesty and truth will be the supreme rulers of our world. There will be as much peace and harmony on both planes. It will then no longer matter what race we ever belonged to during any of our lifetimes, which colour our skin was and what creed we may ever have followed. In the final analysis the only thing that matters is that we have grown in wisdom and understanding and that not through reading books, but each through living through their own experiences.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Sixteen

Jon Rappaport : Not Always A Voice Of Truth*_




​
Someone who would greatly benefit from finding out about these things, would be the American writer and journalist Jon Rappaport.  Until recently he came across to me as a voice of truth. This is because the part of his work to which my attention was first drawn, was spot on. To each one my inner guidance reacted with: ‘Yes, this is the truth.’ Alas, this has changed since the arrival in my e-mail inbox of his most recent offerings:

1) ‘COVID vaccine deaths: the numbers point to a catastrophe,’ of 10th May 2021. My guidance’s response to this one is that Jon’s perception of our world’s present state this time is way off the mark. See what yours says when you follow the link below:



			COVID vaccine deaths: the numbers point to a catastrophe « Jon Rappoport's Blog
		


2) ‘Pandemic: follow the real money, the unthinkable amount of money. Financial shock and awe.’ Arrived 12th May 2021



			Pandemic: follow the real money, the unthinkable amount of money « Jon Rappoport's Blog
		


My inner guidance tells me that the direction in which Jon is moving with these offerings is way off the mark. They are reminding me of the German proverb: ‘Wenn’s dem Esel zu gut geht, geht er auf’s Glatteis und bricht sich ein Bein.’ When things are going to well for donkeys, they step onto black-ice and breaks a leg.’ Donkeys aren’t known for their smartness. This saying warns us that doing something in too high spirits can turn out to be harmful. In Germany it is used when someone does something and they should have known better. People might only shake their heads and say: ‘When the donkey. . .’. That’s usually enough, because just about everybody knows the rest of this proverb. An English saying also comes to mind and that’s: ‘Don’t count your chickens before they are hatched!’

About Jon’s latest offerings my inner guidance adds: ‘Yes, things of this nature could happen, but only if God and the Angels were not in charge of humankind and its world. Fortunately, they are and the Divine great plan of life has something quite different in mind for all of you. The Aquarian age, for some time by now, has constantly been moving humankind’s spiritual development forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Nothing on the earthly plane can interfere with, disrupt or even bring it to a halt, for the briefest of moments. With every passing second and minute, hour and day your whole world is moving closer to a new golden age. Every one of you will be provided with plenty of what they truly need. That’s all you take and you’ll be happy to leave the rest for those who come after you. The prime rulers of your world will be peace and love, honesty and truth together with goodwill towards all manifestations of life that share Mother Earth with you. Metaphorically speaking, that’s what’s ‘written in the Stars’ for humankind.

‘For long enough it has seemed on your world’s outer plane as if nobody were in charge of it. Let no-one be fooled by such appearances. Your world was created this way for the wise higher purpose of enabling every human being, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, to become familiar with the drives and urges of its lower earthly nature. The only way of doing this is through exploring each one to the fullest, and that on the giving as well as the receiving end of the experiences this brings with it. That’s why every human being has been granted the gift of freedom of choice. At all times, it allows you to make up your own mind about which way you would like to travel whenever a new idea or concept comes your way.

‘The present state of your world serves the redemption of all unpaid karmic debts that to this day are waiting to be paid in humankind’s spiritual ledgers. Please note that it’s for simplicity’s sake that, throughout the Aquarian writings, the Highest Forces of life are called God and the Angels. This authority never interferes unnecessarily with life on the outer material plane of Its realm. Only when things are in danger of getting out of hand, it does step in and says: ‘Whoa!’ That’s what it is doing with what’s before you now.’

If you would like confirmation that what you are finding out here as well as in all other parts of my writings, is true, it’s best to consult with your own inner guidance or the living God within. To my mind, this is the only trustworthy and reliable teacher or guru in the whole of Creation who knows the way of all things and has the answer to any question we shall ever want to ask. Best of all, this teacher never charges anything for its services.

From ‘The Milk Is White’ comes the following warning: ‘It is important to be aware that there are many souls incarnate who are misguided, because they have not yet overcome their selfish desires and present themselves to us as Gurus and Masters and seek our allegiance and all that entails. Others have the spiritual knowledge but because they do not live that knowledge mislead themselves into using it for selfish purposes. Hence independent thought is very important. ‘By their actions you may judge them’ and ‘Beware the priest who is also a businessman’ is wise counsel to keep in mind. [Jon Rappaport owns a publishing house.]

‘There are others who, with the best of intentions, try to convince us that the texts on which they rely are the only true one. Sadly this ignorance demonstrates a lack of understanding of the Truth. Some present for our acceptance and salvation what may be likened to a beautiful bonsai – a plant whose shape is contrived, whose roots do not probe deeply and whose branches are low and do not reach into the ethers. In making any choices we should be aware that a rope incorrectly knotted is difficult to undo.’

Be that as it may, the Piscean age has been the age of blind faith and blindly believing of what our world’s religious teachings are saying that they are literally true. This age was a period during which lying and cheating, deception of the self and others, were the order of the day and practised by many. All of it came about with the help and will of God and the Angel during the Piscean age. It was an essential part teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth, when in the course of the Aquarian age they would gradually re-appear. The deeper we penetrate into this age, the more of these qualities will re-establish themselves in our world.

How does one remove that which still is ugly and evil on this plane, once and for all? To my mind, the best way is by absorbing it by sending good, right and beautiful thoughts, words and actions in its direction.  Each one of them feeds into humankind’s light stream of consciousness and that increases its strength. This is how, with the passing of time, the power of our world’s own Christ light gradually absorbs ever more of our world’s remaining unwanted and superfluous darkness into itself. If we but ask, God and the Angels transmute these energies into blessing and healing ones that happily and freely flow to wherever someone is in need of them.

God and the Angels are part of everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also our world. Being the eyes that never sleep, they are part of everything that happens anywhere and nothing ever comes about without their consent or is beyond their reach. And because earthly life is a school and place of learning, whenever God and the angels permit something to come about here, it merely does so because it serves a wise higher purpose of some kind. Without exception, it is part of someone’s lesson and in many cases for the whole of humankind.

This most certainly is the case with the plandemic. It’s the result and aftermath of approx. six thousand years of patriarchy, during which the love and wisdom of the Highest Forces of life systematically removed honesty and truth ever more from our world. That was the only practical way and most sensible way of teaching the whole of humankind the value of these qualities. And the deeper our world penetrates into the Aquarian age, the less need there will be to blindly believe anything that was written by someone somewhere.

Thanks and praise be for everyone’s own inner guidance, the wise one and living God within, and for the protection it has always provided for anyone whose earthly mind is tuned into the frequencies of the Highest. And because erring is human and forgiving Divine, lets forgive those who to this day are trying to pull the wool over our eyes and deceive us. Once we have learnt to use our built-in lie-detector, paying attention to its reactions and following its advice, this is impossible. Thanks and praise be to God and the Angels for its truly magical protection.

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘The New Golden Age’
• ‘Building Our New World’
• ‘Past, Present And Future’
• ‘The Future Of Humankind’
• ‘All Things Are Possible’
• ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’
• ‘Hold Your World’
• ‘Healing The Earth’
• ‘Mother Earth’
• ‘Sharing Your Gifts’
• ‘The Best Is Yet To Be’
• ‘Only A Shadow’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Seventeen

Of False Prophets, Messiahs And Experts

Updated for the Coronavirus Outbreak 2019/2020/2021*_




​
Be particularly careful each time you come across another medical Doctor and others who call themselves experts on the Coronavirus outbreak 2019/2020/2021. Reflect on who, from the background, might be pulling their strings and how much and by whom they might be getting paid for making statements that are obviously designed to frighten some more of the living daylights out of people and especially the governments in whose hands the spending power of their countries rests. With the means of communication that are now available to just about everybody, it has been easy to bring about a pandemic by turning the handle of the fear-making machinery of our world’s troublemakers.

To find out whether something is true or false, pay attention to how your inner guidance reacts to whatever you are hearing or reading. For example when ‘experts’ tell you that wearing facemasks is completely harmless. Having tried them, I believe that cannot be true. I could not possibly stand wearing one for more than ten minutes for the following reason: our lungs bring oxygen into our bodies when breathing in and send carbon dioxide into our world when we are breathing out. It is a waste gas that the cells of our body produce and a high concentration of it displaces the oxygen in the air. If less of that is available to breathe, symptoms such as rapid breathing, rapid heart rate, clumsiness, emotional upsets and fatigue can result. As less oxygen becomes available, nausea and vomiting, collapse, convulsions, coma and death can occur. How is that for harmlessness?

And for everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’ To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action. Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God within, it is essential that we use our discriminatory faculties, so they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere, let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings, especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you.

Our inner guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies. Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks. This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed. It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive and constructive ones.

To paraphrase St. Matthew 7:15-20: ‘Beware of false prophets who present themselves in sheep’s clothing when in truth they are ravenous wolves. That’s how everybody needs to learn how to recognise others by their fruits. Is it possible to gather grapes from thornbushes or figs from thistles? In the same way, good trees bear good fruit while bad trees can only bear bad fruit. A good tree cannot bear bad fruit, neither can a bad tree bear good fruit. This separates the wheat from the chaff. The trees that do not bear good fruit during this lifetime are not going to be allowed to reincarnate into earthly life, when the present transformation of your planet is complete. Their energies will only be suitable for continuing their education of the material world on a younger and less highly evolved planet. That’s how by their fruits anyone’s true value can be recognised, not only by you but also your invisible friends and helpers in the spiritual background of life.’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Nineteen

Our World’s Religions : Each One A Cuckoo’s Egg*_




​Whenever our world was ready for another religion, God and the Angels placed a different cuckoo’s egg in the nest of humankind’s consciousness. For the Abrahamic religions it contained the beginning of the idea that there is only one God. As part of the patriarchy, it could only be an all-male God-head. He is not only kind and loving but also stirs up feelings of hatred against each other between people and nations. This God commands the followers of the first Abrahamic religion, Judaism, to wipe out those who don’t believe this its teachings are literally true. They contain some of the strangest tales ever.

The first one is how the Earth came into being. It is followed by the one about the creation of the first human beings, Adam and Eve, where they have come from and why they are there. In each case the tale has nothing in common with what really happened; how the Earth came into being and in the course of zillions of years evolved into the way we know our planet today; and how humankind appeared through the animal kingdom and, again in the course of millions of years, evolved into what we are today. When I start looking for the higher esoteric meaning that’s hiding behind the surface words of metaphors and allegories of religious tales, my inner guidance seems to enjoy helping me to find them.

Some of our world’s religious tales that to this day are treasured by many have their roots in much older teachings. Each belief system our world has ever experienced was started by another cuckoo’s egg in its own right. On every occasions the Angels in charge of humankind’s spiritual development restructured and retold the same ideas. They were then presented in a somewhat different and a bit more advanced form that aimed to take our race, individually and collectively, another step forwards and upwards on humankind’s evolutionary spiral of life.

From the beginning of life throughout the whole of Creation, God’s great evolutionary plan decreed that, in the course of approx. six thousand years honesty and truth would gradually be withdrawn from our would. That’s why the civilising, softening and beautifying influence of the feminine energies, with the passing of time, disappeared ever more from our world. What’s left of the old religions show this clearly. The plan provides that, only when the Aquarian age, the age of truth begins to dawn, honesty and truth will gradually reappear. Bit by bit, the truth and nothing but the truth about everything, would then begin to re-establish itself in our world. And the deeper we penetrate into this age, the more clearly God and the Angels are revealing it to us.

The most recent religions are the Abrahamic ones. Alas, when they were given to our world by God and the Angels, each one presenting its own cuckoo’s egg with a different and slightly more advanced idea, it would still take a long time until it dawned on the collective humankind that, in truth, the Divine Trinity always has and forever will consist of the Great Father/Mother of all life. The Universal Christ spirit is their only born Son/Daughter. From Its light everything in the whole of Creation has been created and is constantly nurtured and maintained by the Great Father/Mother in loving co-operation. The different aspects of the Divine Trinity are one; they cannot be separated from each other. The light and warmth that radiate from the Universal Christ is the Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns. It is behind the Sun in the sky above our world and the driving force behind all its manifestations of life, including you and me.

Let’s take a closer look at the next cuckoo’s egg ideas that the Highest Forces placed in the nest of humankind’s consciousness. This one was destined to bring Christianity to our world. The Roman scribes of that time turned the ideas that came to them into a legend about a God-man by the name of Jesus. They knew that it is a long way from the truth that this man once walked with humankind on the earthly plane. Aware that the greater a lie, when it has been skilfully surrounded by some tales that frighten the living daylights out of people, they more easily they are willing to believe that was invented by the story the scribes, an essential part of any propaganda machinery of its employers, is literally true. The Roman political leaders were delighted with this tale. From its appearance they decreed that those who dared not to believe that it is true should be removed from the face of the Earth.

To convince people that it really is an all-male God-head who rules the whole of Creation and therefore also our world, it was necessary that the influence of the feminine energies of the Great Mother of all life should ever more be withdrawn from our world. By the time Christianity was given to our world, they had already disappeared for quite some time. God-head from our world’s religious teachings. What our world had experienced so far was nothing compared with what happened when Christianity’s Protestant branch came into being. It was even more radical.

Although the almighty all-male God-head in the Protestant version of the Christian teachings still is the sole ruler of the whole of Creation, and therefore humankind and its world. The original version that the feminine is with God, as His servant who quietly sits at His feet and adores Him. The Protestant teachings got rid of Virgin Mary cult, who still is the Mother of the God-man Jesus, but that’s where her significance ends.

Amazing Grace, thank You that pulling the wool over people’s spiritual perception and understanding, with the help of teachings that have nothing in common with the truth, now that the age of truth is with us, is slowly but surely disappearing from our world. It’s good to know that ever more of us are waking from their spiritual slumber and realise that the Jesus tale is but a legend and that the God-man is a symbolism the represents the higher God or Christ nature of every human being.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty

Surrender To God*_





​
The next cuckoo’s egg that God and the Angels placed in humankind’s nest were the ideas that brought Islam into being, approx. five hundred years after Christianity’s appearance. The word Islam means ‘surrender’. This religion’s word for God is Allah and surrendering to God, to its pseudo-religious leaders means being one of its followers who believes that every word of the Prophet Mohammed’s teachings was inspired by God and therefore is literally true. The higher esoteric meaning that’s always been hiding behind the surface words of this tale is that surrendering to God consists of slowly but surely overcoming and leaving behind the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature. This is what happens quite naturally in the course of every human being’s long evolutionary journey.

And that’s a voyage that takes every one of us, time and again through every sign and house of the zodiac. Lifetime after lifetime, we take part in what each sign and house of the zodiac can teach us. That’s how we slowly but surely leave our lower nature behind and become more interested in responding to the hopes, dreams and aspirations of our higher God or Christ nature. That which is highest, best and noblest in every human being are its qualities. For a long time, they are slumbering within. But eventually our higher nature stirs from its slumber. We then begin to bring these characteristics forth, as by and by ever more of them emerge from our own innermost being. The more highly evolved we become, the less interested we are in using our gifts for selfish purposes and the more we prefer applying them for the benefit of the whole of humankind and our world.

Alas, the political leaders at the time of Islam’s first appearance were a long way from understanding things of this nature. But they knew a great deal about using the propaganda machinery for their purposes. The more monstrous and scary a lie one invents and presents it to the mass of people, the more they are frightened and likely to do what the scaremongers want them to do. On the surface of things their advice needs to come across as if it were sound. On the strength of this, most people respond by freely and willingly allowing access to their earthly resources, whatever it is the troublemakers are after. What the pseudo-religious leaders always desired most was money to support their warmongering and empire building efforts. But they also welcome land and other possessions someone might like to give them out of gratitude for not having to fry forever in the fires of hell and instead being taken straight to Heaven, in keeping with the Old Testament’s teachings.

And that’s how, to this day, leaders of organisations that are pursuing the same or similar aims, employ scribes who know how to skilfully handle any kind of idea that comes to them and seems suitable. Changing anything into a lie presents no problems, because these scribes are spiritually as young and unevolved as their employers. As long as something sounds good and right, as if it were true – if possible literally –is acceptable. This is how it came about that ever more people accepted that the only right way of surrendering to God is through becoming a follower of Islam since and going to war against non-believers. That’s how this religion in some parts of our world still dominate the political scene.

The deeper we penetrate into the Aquarian age, the more clearly people will see that all religions that God and the Angels ever gave to our world were practised by political organisations who managed to hide their true intentions of warmongering and money-spinning behind religious façades. To succeed, the only thing every new religion had to do was follow the example of the existing ones by scaring the living daylights out of people. This task became ever easier when Christianity and Islam emerged. All their leaders needed to do was add some newly written teachings to Judaism’s most terrifying tales, which to this day are being presented by the two newcomers as the Old Testament.

The most thorough groundwork for all three of the Abrahamic religions was done by the Jewish scribes. They were asked to convert the ideas that flowed from the Highest levels of life into our world, because the time had come for Judaism to appear. In keeping with their instructions, the scribes converted the ideas of this cuckoo’s egg into stories about God and the Devil, Heaven and hell, and what happens to those who, when they depart from the earthly plane without declaring that they believe that these tales are literally true. The only thing Christianity and Islam needed to do was inventing one or two more tales of their own that, like Judaism’s, had nothing in common with the truth. This is how each one of the Abrahamic religions with a fresh lot of scaremongering created for itself the easiest access imaginable to humankind’s earthly resources, so they could be exploited to the heart’s delight of their leaders.

This is how, for some time by now, the pharma-industry has been walking in the footsteps of our world’s religions. It is working on the same principle that the more monstrous a lie, the more easily people will swallow it and believe that it is true. The religions’ façade has been the saving and redeeming of humankind. All the pharma industry had to do was pretend that it cares about the physical and mental wellbeing of humankind. Christianity’s most powerful instrument has been the non-existent God Jesus, who once walked the earthly plane and one day will come again to save and redeem all those who believe that he really exists.

It seems like for many healthcare by now has replaced the hole in the middle of our being that once was filled by one religion or another. And it is for quite some time by now that the pharma industry’s products are filling this hole. Each one of our world’s religions in truth was a political organisation in disguise. In similar fashion, the pharma industry’s warfare consists of the pretence that all of its products are merely for the benefit of humankind’s physical and mental wellbeing. The most powerful weapon of its warfare against humankind is a non-existent virus and its offshoots. How much longer will it take until the truth about the religions as well as the pharma industry brings our world’s present state to a natural and – hopefully – happy end?

But let’s return to Islam for a moment. To this day, Islamic leaders haves not given up trying to force as many followers as possible of all other belief systems out of the nest of humankind’s consciousness. How long will it take until they too recognise who and what they truly and who and what God is? What a long way we have come since the patriarchy’s old religions forced us to believe that the God-head that rules the whole of Creation, therefore also our world, is an all-male one who likes nothing better than spreading hatred, wrath and destruction.

Womankind is of no consequence, apart from satisfying men’s lust because that results in giving birth to as many children as possible. This is good because it provides God with the necessary cannon-fodder for making war against the non-believers of Islam. That’s why Allah is said to decree that women should hide their faces. The religion’s followers can’t help what they are doing. After all, it’s their God who commands them to do these things. It’s He who instructs them to wipe all those from the face of the Earth who refuse to join Islam’s ranks and files and go to war to defend its beliefs. This God says it’s good and right to do this, because anyone who does not believe that the Islamic teachings are literally true, is unworthy of living on the Earth and – in keeping with the Old Testament – deserves to be fried alive in the fires of hell, forever and ever.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•  ‘Of Good And Evil’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Christ Moon*




​
The time around the full Moon in every sign, not merely when the Sun is in Gemini, is one for finding enlightenment, i.e. a better understanding of something that could have been puzzling us for a long time. I wonder what today’s full Moon has in store for us and our troubled world. Each year the one in Gemini is a very special one that’s also known as the Christ Moon. We shall return to this theme in a moment.

Today is Wednesday 26th May 2021. At 11.14 hrs Greenwich Meantime the Christ Moon has take place. Let’s take a closer look at the main energies that are influencing this day. Wednesday is ruled by Mercury, the ruling of Gemini and Virgo, the zodiac’s healing and teaching sign. This bodes well for our world. 26 + 5 + 2022 (remember that the year number at the beginning of each new one is actually the start of the next one). 2 + 6 + 5 + 2 + 0 + 2 + 2 = 19 = 1 + 9 = 1. And that’s the number of every new beginning.

The next important date in the spiritual/astrological calendar is the Christ Moon. In the year 2020, when the latest update of this file was made, it is taking place on Friday 5th June at 19.13 Greenwich Meantime. The spiritual outpouring of the Wesak festival has prepared every individual spirit/soul as well as those of our world for the special blessings of this event. That’s how with every passing year some more Divine love and wisdom, power and truth have been pouring into us and our world from the Highest levels of life. Let’s take a closer look at how this comes about.

During the Sun’s transit through Gemini, the mutable Air sign, the full Moon takes place in Sagittarius, the polar opposite mutable Fire sign. This event is known as the Christ Moon. It is a time when on the highest levels of life special celebrations are taking place in honour of the Universal Christ, the third aspect of the Holy Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life, their only born Son/Daughter. The Christ Spirit is the Star of all stars and the light of all lights, whose light and warmth provide sustenance for every lifeform that exists on every level of God’s Creation.

Each one has its origin in the creative ideas of the Father. It is the love and wisdom of the Mother who decides where and when new beings should be brought into manifestations in matter = the Mother. In the whole of Creation the Father/Mother’s creations are sustained and supported by their Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit. This is the eternal Sun, the great light and firstborn of the great Father/Mother. His spirit is the first spark of creation that breathes life into the creative ideas that are constantly emerging from the co-operation of Father/Mother. Peacefully and harmoniously the three aspects of the Holy Trinity respond to each other, bringing new life into being and maintaining everything that is already in existence and that on all levels of life.

The Sun in the sky above us is one of the many physical manifestations of the Christ Spirit, and so is each one of us. The figure of Jesus is a symbolism for the young God, everybody’s own spirit and Christ nature. We are in earthly life to develop this aspect of our being and that is the only hero and conqueror who can overcome all ills and evils that ever befell us and our world, and to this day continues to do so. The Christ Spirit coming alive and being born in every human heart is humankind’s long promised and awaited saviour and redeemer, the only one who can save and redeem us. This part of us is pure spirit and therefore born through immaculate conception by a virgin, the great Mother of all life. Also being pure spirit, she eternally remains what in earthly terms is known as virginal. Our Divine parents never had anything to do with the sexuality that is required to bring any kind of creature into being in earthly life. The Virgin Maria of the Jesus legend is one of the many metaphors for the Goddess, the feminine aspect and counterpart of the masculine part of the Divine.

Every earthly self contains, if only thus far in seedform, in the deepest innermost core of its being a spark of the greatest light and the Highest Star, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. For a very long time this spark remains dormant and has to wait until the time is right and the earthly has become sufficiently evolved for it to wake from its slumber. The Sleeping Beauty story tells us about this process. Mother Earth is one of God’s and Goddess’s physical manifestations and so is each one of us.

Whether we are as yet aware of it or not, all of us are taking part in the Christ Festival celebrations. In our prayers, meditations and quiet reflections we need to consciously tune the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly minds into the frequencies of the Highest. By joyously opening our hearts and souls in praise of and thanksgiving to the giver of all life, the Universal Christ, we are channels through which Its extra powerful outpourings of blessing and healing energy can flow freely into all earthly life.

Each human soul through its own efforts has to develop their Divine characteristics to their highest potential. Our true parents, Father/Mother Creator, expects from all of us that as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved we freely and willingly do our share of assisting the birth of the Christ Spirit in our world, so that God’s kingdom becomes ever more established on the Earth plane. Through giving of our best at all times and in all situations, our god-like Christ qualities and characteristics develop until we have grown into a Christed one in our own right. For us the long promised saviour and redeemer has appeared. There is only one person who can play this role for us and that is you, me and everybody else. And because what is done for one is done for all, everybody’s own thoughts, words and actions in this way are capable of saving and redeeming us and also our world.

Evolving into a Christed one who is fully at one with our Creator is every human soul’s final destiny. And that is the esoteric higher meaning of the Jesus legend. Although Jesus, the man, was a metaphor that never existed in earthly form, the story of his life was given as a demonstration of how each one of us in the fullness of time has to walk in a true Master’s footsteps, capable of thinking and acting in a masterly fashion. Being one with our Creator does not mean we are going to be completely absorbed into Its energies and losing our individuality and identity. That is not the idea at all. By developing and integrating the characteristics of our Christ Self into our earthly being, we are making them our own. In this process our energies gradually become ever more refined and etherealised. This continues until they are fully compatible with God’s. Nonetheless, we shall always remain the precious and unique being we have been since the moment we emerged as a mere creative idea from the heartmind of God.

The following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides I received through an e-mail communication from the White Eagle Lodge 16th May 2021: ‘Everything that exists in your world is constantly influenced by the energies of your solar system’s planets. Every moment of each day of the week and the seasons of the year everything absorbs their energies. How about freewill, you may ask. Free will is an aspect of the Divine spark that dwells in every human heart. In the course of many lifetimes that take each one of you time and again through every sign and house of the zodiac, the light of each spark steadily grows and its consciousness expands. The energies of the stars incline young and inexperienced people to do certain things and walk certain ways, but as soon as your spirit/soul wakes up from its slumbering state, you begin to realise who you truly are and that you have the right to make up your own mind about how you wish to react to the ideas that enter your mind. The stars at any given time are bringing opportunities for each individual and the whole of humankind. Yet, only awakened ones know how to take advantage of their gifts, so that hand in hand with God and the Angels, to bring about something that is of the highest good and the greatest joy for the whole of humankind. This automatically includes your own good.’

From ‘The Astro Files – Special Events’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-One

The Second Coming*_




​
For long enough by now, Christianity has been trying to convince humankind that a saviour and redeemer, by the name of Jesus, will one day re-appear in our world for all who believe that what has been told about him is literally true. The legend promises that the God-man will appear a second time on the earthly plane and that this will mean the end of all suffering. The deeper we move into the Aquarian age, the clearer the higher esoteric meaning that’s always been hiding behind the surface words of the Jesus tale emerges. Yes, there will indeed be a second coming. But it’s not going to come about in the shape of the God-man Jesus. That’s because the story of his life is but a legend. He never was a historical figure who once walked in our midst.

Jesus only ever existed as a thoughtform that had been created by God and the Angels, so that when the right time had come for discovering the truth this tale, the idea of it would ever more be withdrawn from our world. And that is what’s been happening for quite some time by now. The second coming consists of the waking up of the Christ spirit in ever more human beings. The plandemic is one of the instruments for bringing this about.

That’s why the cuckoo’s egg with the idea of Jesus, which God and the Angels once deposited in the nest of the Roman political leaders when their earthly empire kept on shrinking away. The Jesus idea came into their minds and turned out to be most useful for gaining power of a different kind over ever larger portions of humankind. And so they employed the most efficient scribes of that time and ordered them to invent a tale about a God-man by the name of Jesus. That was the beginning of the Christian teachings insisting that it is literally true that a man by the name of Jesus once walked among human beings on the earthly plane.

This man was said to have the power of saving people from destruction and forever burning in the fires of hell, as written in the new religion’s Old Testament and therefore is literally true. Every human being, who declared to believe that Jesus really exists and that everything that the Christian teachings are saying about him is literally true, will be saved and redeemed by him. When everybody had reached this state of development, the whole of humankind would be saved and redeemed by Jesus. Ever greater miracles and wonders would be created through this man.

The deeper we penetrate into the Aquarian age, the more people become aware that higher esoteric meaning has always been hiding behind the surface words of all religious tales. First in line are what the old religions liked to tell us about God and the devil, Heaven and hell, and Jesus. It’s good to know that: a) places like Heaven and hell never existed; b) there is no death, merely a moving into different dimensions of life, into a world that is filled with light and love; c) Jesus is not a historical figure who once walked in our midst. The story of his life is a legend.

The God-man is a symbolism that represents every human being’s higher God or Christ nature which, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, slowly but surely comes to the surface of our consciousness. By the time our education in the earthly school of life reaches its end, our Christ nature has emerged from deep within our own being. As soon as it has fully unfolded, earthly life can teach us no more. When the natural end of that lifetime comes round, our energies are right for being released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm. Guided and protected by God and the Angels, consciously now, every one of us is an eternal student whose learning then consists of exploring the next higher level of humankind’s existence.

Alas, for the wise higher reason of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth, the telling of lies and untruths were necessary and that for quite a long time, approx. six thousand years. It was for this reason that Jesus first had to appear in our world as a thoughtform and that, with the passing of time, it developed into a very powerful one. When Judaism had been around for long enough, the idea of the existence of the God-man Jesus was the next carefully prepared cuckoo’s egg that the Highest Forces of life placed into the nest of humankind’s consciousness.

Each time new ideas appeared, God and the Angels wrapped them carefully into eggs that were intended for those who were ready to receive and understand them. They were also capable of recognising the ideas’ potential for being developed into tools that were going to allow their political ‘owners’ to manipulate the masses into submission, so that they could exploit their resources. The organisation’s true intentions of warmongering and empire building, in those days, could be hidden behind pseudo-religious façades that consisted of ever more hideous lies and untruths that supposedly were literally true. And that’s how, with the passing of time, every one of our world’s new religions was successfully turned into one of the most efficient money-spinners of all times.

What about the First and Second Coming of Jesus in our world? Yes, there will be two of them. The first one was the appearance of the Jesus legend. However, the second one will be very different from what the Christian teachings to this day are promising. My inner guidance tells me that it has been with our world for quite some time by now. The Christ spirit can and indeed will save and redeem every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world. Yet, the only way Jesus will be involved in this process is as follows: a) with the passing of time, ever more of us are going to realise that the life story of Jesus is but a legend; b) Jesus is a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature; c) the only person in the whole of Creation who can save and redeem you and me, and that’s we ourselves.

That’s why I believe that there is no point in waiting for a Second Coming. This is it, it’s already with us, right where we are. God and the Angels are calling those who spiritually are sufficiently mature to understand what’s at stake. Each one needs to do their best to contribute to the saving and redemption of our world. First we need to do this for ourselves. The next step is helping the Christ nature of our younger and less evolved siblings in the great family of humankind to wake up from its slumbering state. From there we need to reach out to the whole of humankind and our world.

My inner guidance tells me that sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, as many times as possible, is the best way of assisting the emergence of someone else’s Christ nature, and also that of our whole world. This is how every human being on the earthly plane can make a valuable contribution to taking us closer to the new golden age of friendship and kindness, honesty and truth that is ‘written in the Stars’, i.e. God’s great plan of life, for us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Two

The Latter Days Of The Law*_




​
Every new religion that appeared in our world was carefully designed by God and the Angels. This is how it came about that, with the passing of time, humankind was ever more removed from knowing who and what God really is; who and what every one of us is; what kind of wise higher purpose our earthly existence serves; and that a high and holy destiny is in store for every human being. The closer we come to the end of the earthly school of life’s curriculum, the more we realise that in the course of many earthly lifetimes we have been occupied with the process of evolving into a Christed one. Each can only do this in their own right, nobody can do it for us.

Because they were still a long way from knowing such things, the leaders of our world’s old religions never hesitated to abuse their elevated position for fleecing humankind’s resources to their heart’s content. And that’s how each one of them turned into another instrument for familiarising humankind with the lower and lowest drives and urges of everybody’s nature. It was for this reason that God and the Angels provided our world with approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. This is how they ensured that as many of us as possible were provided with plenty of opportunities for experiencing these characteristics.

As a result every one of us, in the course of several lifetimes, sometimes was on the giving end of suffering. We generously handed it out to those around us and – it has to be admitted – we even enjoyed it! We did this because we are as yet unaware that life in the whole of Creation and therefore in our world is subject to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. It would take a long time until it dawned on us that whatever we send into our world, in thoughts, words and actions, is bound to return to us in one or maybe even several of our future lifetimes. But only when we have spiritually matured sufficiently to cope with what the law brings to us. The bill for what we once did to others is then  presented to us and we find ourselves at the receiving end of suffering, without having a clue why something of this nature is happening to us.

The plandemic is an essential part of redeeming the still outstanding karmic debts that were accumulated during those lifetimes. That’s how each new religion offered humankind fresh opportunities for assaulting the spiritual mountain of life that was intended to transport us, individually and collectively, onto the next higher level of awareness. The new religion’s sweet calling, with its tales and promises that have nothing in common with what’s really going to happen to its followers on the earthly plane, especially not spiritually, has a similar effect to the cuckoo’s calling in a forest.

It used to be springtime on the religious scene whenever sufficient numbers of people were dissatisfied with the old religions promises. It’s not surprising that none of them could ever be kept, because of necessity all religious tales – for as long as one believes that they are literally true – could not help consisting of lies and untruths. That’s why none of their promises could ever be kept, on the earthly plane or anywhere else. Unaware that each new religion could not help doing just the same, because they were designed that way by God and the Angels, they attracted ever more followers who were hoping that the new religion would be different. And that’s how, with every one of them, the hatchling from the new cuckoo’s egg slowly but surely pushed ever more of the present owner’s eggs out of the nest it had prepared for itself.

My inner guidance responds to the concepts of Heaven and hell, and Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of humankind with this: ‘Heaven and hell never were places that anyone goes to. They are states of consciousness that each one of you has always been capable of creating for themselves and those around them. No-one except you yourself can release you from the hellish state of consciousness that you created, in your present lifetime and all previous ones. Nobody can save and redeem you or bring about the state of Heaven, Paradise or Nirvana on your behalf. It’s up to each and every one of you to make their contribution towards bringing about a constant state of bliss for themselves, the whole of humankind and your world. And the only way that can come about is through ever more of you making honesty and truth the sole ruler of their whole being, inner and outer. From this centre, with the passing of time, slowly but surely ever more peace radiates into the whole of humankind and your world.

‘Let’s take a closer look at the ideas that once brought Buddhism to your world. They too were the contents of a cuckoo’s egg that God and the Angels deposited in humankind’s nest. One of these ideas was that your race would eventually reach the latter days of the law. The legend of the Buddha introduced the understanding to your world that all suffering on the earthly plane is due to the fact that the whole of Creation, therefore also your world, is subject to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. It’s a very simple law that decrees that everything must return to its sender. But only when your spiritual nature stirs from its slumbering state, it begins to dawn on you what kind of benefits can be gained from knowing about this law and the effect it has always had and forever will have on your life and evolutionary pathway, the same as everybody else’s.

‘This means you have reached the natural end of believing what your world’s religions to this day insist is literally true, i.e. that earthly life is a one-off affair, at the end of which you are snuffed out like a candle so that not a trace of you remains. Knowledge is power and the knowledge of the law can empower anyone to open the doors to their inner vision with the realisation that every human being, without exception, is on a long evolutionary journey. It consists of re-appearing, time and again, for taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. This continues until you have reached the end of its curriculum and the vibrations you emanate are right for being released into exploring the greater freedom of the spirit realm.  

‘By the way, the latter days of the law is not something that will come about in three stages, the way many Buddhists believe. These days will have arrived as soon as the spiritual nature of ever more of you has woken up and they realise that every thought, word and action that one of you sends into your world, or anywhere else in the whole of Creation, can do nothing but return to you and bring more of what you once sent out.

God and the Angels require your help as much as you need theirs to bring the true latter days of the law about for your whole world. They are asking every one of you to make their contribution through sending nothing but that which is good and right, loving and beautiful into your world. Nothing else is good enough at this very special time of humankind’s spiritual development. That’s how every one of you can ensure that nothing but more of the same returns. And as soon as the last karmic debts from every human spiritual ledger and that of your world has been redeemed, peace and harmony will reign.’

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
• ‘The Law Of Karma’
• ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
• ‘The Second Coming Is Here’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

 Fog Knitters Of Our World Unite

 Hooray For Bollywood!




*_​
My inner guidance says: ‘If you believe what your world’s mass media is presently pumping into the ethers about the Indian variant of the Covid virus, beyond any shadow of a doubt you qualify to be called a fog knitter. If you believe anything that the mass media these days is distributing, especially in connection with the latest addition to their repertoire, the so-called Indian variant, shows your ability to knit fog. Every bit of the information that the pharma industry’s propaganda machinery is now pumping into humankind were produced by no less than the Indian film industry. For some time by now, this dream factory is becoming ever more widely known as Bollywood.

‘All who are taking part in the making of this kind of propaganda material are as yet unaware of their true nature and the wise higher purpose of every human being’s earthly existence. These people so far have no idea of how they are piling ever more karmic debts into their spiritual ledgers. And that’s because they are young and inexperienced spirit/souls who have not yet found that all of you are responsible for every thought, word and action that’s sent into your world. All involved in this operation have yet to learn that life in the whole of Creation, therefore also on the Earth, is subject to the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. This law, in the fullness of time, returns whatever one of you sends into your world, in somewhat strengthened form, to its sender.

‘Each one of those who agrees to getting involved in any kind of function, be it in front or behind a camera, in the production of the pharma industry’s ever more harrowing propaganda film material about the supposed effects of the ‘Indian Variant’, in truth are your younger siblings in the great family of humankind. If any one of them was as highly evolved as you are, they would never dream of taking part in such an enterprise, no matter how much money anyone offered them.

‘The age of someone’s physical body does not matter, because it’s merely a vehicle for getting around on the earthly plane and that for one lifetime only. On the inner spiritual level every one of the people involved in the production of the ‘Indian Variant’ propaganda films is but a youngster. None of them know as what they are doing to themselves and what, in the fullness of time, is bound to return to them. It’s in the hands of every one of you, their spiritually older and more experienced siblings, to do all you can to stop this from happening.

‘And that’s why we, your spirit guides, friends and helpers, ask every one of you to include all spiritual youngsters whenever you send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to all who are involved in troublemaking and scaremongering. Thanks and God bless to the whole of humankind. Irrespective of which developmental point you have reached on the great evolutionary spiral of life, you are a child of the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, spirit and light, who is loved beyond compare.’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
• ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
• ‘Be A Miracle Worker’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

 Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Three

 The Shedding Of Fears*_




​
My inner guidance continues: ‘Ever more of you by now are aware that your earthly minds are receiver/transmitter stations for the creative ideas that are constantly flowing from the Highest levels of life into your world. Every human being has been given the precious freedom of deciding what to do with the ideas that are coming their way. Every one of them has the potential of being used for either good and wholesome purposes or evil and abusive ones.


Your decisions depend on which stage of your journey forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life you have reached at any given time, in which lessons you are presently taking part and what karmic debts have you agreed to redeem in your present lifetime. The way you react shows the wise ones in charge of you how far you have got on their evolutionary journey, up to that point.

‘That’s how every one of you is simultaneously occupied with attending to their own individual development by walking their predestined pathway, as well as those of the whole of humankind and your world. At any given moment, ideas from the Highest level only enter the minds for whom they are intended to be. And because the ideas they receive relate to the lessons in which they are at that time taking part, they know how to make use of them in a manner that’s been predestined by God and the Angels, so the result can be used for the wise higher purpose of teaching your world a certain lesson. This is how the plandemic, with the consent of the Highest came into being, because nothing in the whole of Creation and therefore also in your world happens without it.

‘God’s great evolutionary plan decrees that the Aquarian age will be a period of approx. 2,500 years in which honesty and truth are destined to return to our world. To the whole of humankind this age will be bringing a steadily increasing awareness of friendship and siblinghood with all manifestations of life, not only on the earthly plane but throughout the whole of Creation. That’s how the Zeitgeist or spirit of this age in due course will connect all human beings, on the earthly plane and those in the world of light, with each other. And the deeper you move into this age, the more it will become noticeable that the eggs or ideas of all older belief systems are steadily being pushed out of the nest of humankind’s consciousness, making room for the religion of the Aquarian age.

‘All birds are messengers from our realm, the world of spirit or light. Each bird’s behaviour is one of the ways the wisdom of the Great Mother has always been trying to tell humankind something about its own nature and the predestined pathway forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Every one of you has always been walking it, each in their own sweet way. For many lifetimes you do not yet know that this is what’s happening to you.

‘When people allow themselves to be led by their noses like sheep to the slaughterhouse, or in your world’s present situation to be vaccinated and that not only once but several times, that’s an indication that they do not yet know how to tap into their inner guidance, the wise one or living God, who knows the way of all things and the answer to any questions one of you will ever care to ask. In every one of you this guidance is alive. It’s just that in many of you it is still waiting to be connected with. For anyone who already is in touch with this guidance, from deep within their own being comes this response: ‘What you are being told about a pandemic is in truth a plandemic and a lie! It’s one gigantic hoax!’

‘It could only happen because in too many of you this natural part of their being is covered by too many layers of fear. Each one of them consists of what the old religions’ untruths left behind in your soul memories. All soul memories, beneficial as well as detrimental ones, are stored in the subconscious part of everybody’s being. From there they have the power of influencing everything you do in thoughts, words and actions. Every one of your fears, since they first came into being, serves no further purpose than waiting to be shed and left behind, once and for all.

‘This process is similar to the peeling of an onion. The only solvents that have the power of melting one layer after another are kindness, love and compassion with your own suffering of previous lifetimes, and also everybody else’s. In the course of many lifetimes, every one of you has been taking part in the same lessons of the earthly school of life. Love and compassion rise from your innermost being into your conscious awareness quite naturally, the more you become aware that humankind’s earthly existence has always served the wise higher purpose of steadfastly moving forwards and upwards, each on their own evolutionary spiral and all together on that of the whole of humankind and your world.

‘That was the only way every one of you could keep on growing in wisdom and understanding. Each can only do this through their own experiences; nobody can do it for you. However, the more you understand that all of it was necessary because a high and holy destiny is in store for every human being, at the end of their earthly education. It has been reached when another one of you has evolved into a Christed one, in its own right. The earthly school of life then has nothing left to teach you and you are ready for continuing, hand in hand with God and the Angels, your education with the exploration of the next higher level of humankind’s existence.

‘The true cause of your world’s present state are layers of fear that to this day are stored in the soul memories of many of you. For long enough have they stopped the whole of humankind from connecting and then starting to communicate directly with the source of their being, the God-mind. This is from where every one of you, one after the other, emerged as mere thoughts/ideas. Each was released as a tiny spark into the heart of a newly born human being who in this way was starting the development of its spirit/soul through enrolling in the lessons of the earthly school of life.

‘Each spark consists of love in its purest and most exalted state. Every spark is an integral part of the Universal Christ’s light and spirit, who in turn is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. This Divine Trinity is every human being’s true parent. Placed on the Earth every one of you, in the course of many lifetimes, has to work their way through all signs and houses of the zodiac. This happens not just once but many times over. That’s how each one of you has constantly been growing in wisdom and understanding. Everybody can only do this through their own experiences. That’s how their consciousness expands and they are steadfastly drawn ever closer into the Divine Trinity’s loving embrace.

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

 My Kind Of Astrology – Part Twelve

 Sing, Sweet Nightingale . . .*_




​
From the beginning of the Covid virus scare I have been convinced that the whole thing is nothing but a hoax and a gigantic swindle. The pharma industry, who has prepared for itself our world’s best equipped propaganda machinery, is the driving force behind it. ‘Mistakes’ were made during the industry’s previous attempts at creating a plandemic, through inventing imaginary viruses that were said to cause the bird flu and after a while the swine flu. By now they have been learnt from and overcome. That’s why now it seems as if the industry this time really had succeeded. At least by the look of things, they have. I trust my inner guidance who tells me that the truth about the plandemic’s background is bound to emerge, as nobody can hide the truth forever. That’s impossible because it is not meant to remain hidden.

Regarding vaccinations, we are told it’s not going to be made compulsory in the United Kingdom, as that’s not the way things are done in this country. There’s no need for making it compulsory because other much more sneaky and profitable ways of forcing people to take part in the vaccinations have been developed. The ones in charge seem to believe that if you harass people sufficiently, they will eventually get so tired that they agree. One the most prominent institutions that’s taking part in this operation is the British National Health Service. Being financed by taxpayer’s money, it stands to reason that this service belongs to the British people and not the British government, who is merely its caretaker – on paper at least.

My present existence is a good example of the care the various institutions are providing for the British citizens. By the end of September this year I will have reached the age of eighty-four. Let me tell you about the various ways of how I have already been harassed to take part in the Covid vaccinations. No doubt to the pharma industry’s greatest delight, by no it’s not just one jab they are trying to convince that everybody needs, but two. Who knows three, four, five and more? The sky’s the limit. Are you as moved as I am how the industry is concerned about the state of my health and its efforts to keep me on the earthly plane for as long as possible?

But seriously now, here is what happened to me. Starting about a month ago, I received:

1) Phone call from my GP’s office, inviting me to make an appointment. I told them I was not taking part in the vaccinations. They accepted it and did not bother me any more.
2) Within a few days, a letter from the NHS urging me not to miss out and make an appointment for being vaccinated, which I ignored.
3) A second letter with similar content arrived several days later, which I also ignored, but I was not going to get away.
4) The same day, the letter was followed by another phone call, this time a direct line from the NHS. I told the lady that I will never take part in the vaccinations. When asked why, I told her that I believe it’s one gigantic hoax. The response was: ‘That’s very interesting!’ This was followed by a promise that I would not receive further reminders.

There were no more letters or calls from the NHS, but the crowning glory arrived on 28th May 2021 in the shape of an innocent enough looking letter that landed on my doormat. It was from the Humberside Police. I live in the East Riding of Yorkshire, which is part of their territory. The envelope was addressed to The Owner of . . . This created an appearance as if my letter was but one of those mail-shots, which service suppliers now and again send to all households that are going to be affected by changes they are about to make. Naturally, the same letter goes to every household in the area.

That’s what I thought at first, but then the alarm bells of my inner guidance began to ring. Smelling a rat, I asked my next door neighbours whether they also had received a copy of this letter. They had not! The German proverb ‘Nachtigall ich hoer dich trapsen!’ which translates into ‘Nightingale I hear you trampling’ once more came to mind. To find out more about this proverb, please take a look at the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

My letter ended with: ‘Thank you for taking the time to tell us your views.’ It was signed by Lee Freeman, Chief Constable, Humberside Police. This was followed by a signature that consisted of going round and round in small circles. I wonder what a graphologist would make of that alone. Be that as it may, my inner guidance says about the sweet song of this particular nightingale: ‘It’s a thin disguise for the trampling of the police force’s jackboots of which those at the head of your world’s governments have secretly been dreaming for a long time. If this dream ever came true, it would enable them to force the masses of their countries to be vaccinated, whether someone likes it or not.

‘It would make no difference if someone were convinced – the way you have been from the word ‘go’ – that your world’s present situation is not a pandemic but a plandemic which has been in the planning stage for many years. On the surface of things nobody knows like we, the wise ones in charge of you and your world, how much money already has changed hands between institutions like the British National Health System, the international medical profession and various governments. We know how much by now has disappeared, even though the amounts are invisible to earthly eyes, into the pockets of various innocent looking members of these organisations.

But let’s return to my letter for a moment. It started off with an invitation to take part in a friendly survey that asked me for suggestions about how the Humberside Police Force’s services, which according to them are already excellent, could be improved some more. Even though at first I was tempted to log on to see what kind of information they are after, because my inner guidance suggested it would be better to ignore the letter, that’s what I did. I am keeping it as evidence, to be prepared for all eventualities.

The Zeitgeist of the Aquarian age is rebellion and revolution. The deeper we penetrate into this age, the more the Aquarian energies will be able to assist us with shaking off the rest of the yokes of oppression that to this day, individually as well as collectively, are obstructing humankind’s evolutionary progress on the grand spiral of life. One cannot help wondering how long it might take sufficient people in our world unite and rise in protest against the pharma industry’s insatiable greed that’s the true background of the plandemic. This is the yoke that’s increasing its attempts at suffocating the breath of life out of all humankind. Are they really so blind not to be able to see this?

The deeper we penetrate into the Aquarian age, the more strongly will every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world benefit from the Aquarian energies. The co-rulers of this sign are Saturn and Uranus. And the freedom of Aquarian age consists of believing what our inner guidance, the wise one or living God within everybody, tells us is true – regardless of what has been and still is written, said or shown by anyone anywhere.

Saturn represents our Divine parents’ stern and undeviating schoolmaster aspect, which demands self-discipline and self-mastery from every human being. Only when this task has been attended to satisfactorily, can any human being be trusted with being released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm, where our studies continue through exploring ever higher levels of this world, humankind’s true home.

At first Saturn acts as teacher in every human being’s life. As soon as the Saturnian lessons have been dealt with, the energies of this sign change into those of the rewarder. And when our rewards arrive, they can be astonishingly big. This is how Saturn stands as the guardian and keeper at the gates that lead into the greater freedom of the Aquarian age. The energies of Uranus are very different indeed. The way they affect humankind’s earthly existence is similar to the material that’s necessary for the building of atom bombs. Nobody who doesn’t prove, with every one of their thoughts, words and actions, that they have matured into responsible spiritual adulthood, will not be allowed to get anywhere near the Uranian energies.

Under the supervision of God and the Angels, these energies have to be handled with utmost care, unselfishly and only for the highest good and greatest joy of the whole of humankind. To keep us away from it for long enough, fear has always been the first reaction of anything that comes into contact with the Saturnian energies. However, as usual, there is a great deal more to them than that which shows on the surface. To find out about the benefits of Saturn, the Age of Aquarius and how God’s great plan of life always has been unfolding and forever will do, please follow the relevant links at the end of this chapter.

The following reached me on the day I had decided to tell you about my vaccination experiences: ‘I feel compelled to post here to offer support and share advice with other NHS frontline staff. The reason for this is from a personal view. I am under increasing pressure to get the jab by our management. The whole culture of where I work has changed. I am finding that colleagues I have worked with for years have started to snub me. This is because they have found out I am jab hesitant and giving out information to other jab hesitant staff. . .

The following especially worries me: ‘Meanwhile, Vaccines Minister Nadhim Zahawi has confirmed that the government is considering making Coronavirus vaccines compulsory for NHS staff.’ I have worked for the NHS for twenty years and used to be proud of my job. But now I am becoming increasingly disillusioned and unsupported in my role. If the above does come to fruition and I am concerned that it will. Where do we stand and/or how do we stand up to it? I am the main bread winner of my family and this would put me in a very difficult situation. Sorry if I ranted a bit, but I am sure there are thousands of others like me.’

From ‘Hello To Other NHS Staff’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
• ‘Of Good And Evil’
• ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’
•  ‘The Nightingale’s Song’
• ‘Everything That’s Worth Knowing About The True Meaning Of Saturn’
• ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
• ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

Amazing Grace – Part Twenty-Four

Humankind’s Spiritual Development*_




​
My inner guidance continues: ‘As touched upon in another part of the Aquarian writings, for around thirty years Aquarius has been working her way through layer upon layer of fears, without for a long time having any idea of why this was necessary. The whole of the ‘Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’ are the insights that, with the passing of time, came to her intuitively from me each time another layer had been shed. In the meantime she has found out that every part of the human body corresponds to one of the astrological signs.

‘The Sun in the birthchart of Aquarius is in Libra, the sign of the peacemaker, in the ninth house, the natural domain of Sagittarius. The most relevant astrological connection for her own healing journey of a thousand steps points in the direction of the hips of humankind. In every one of you they are connected with Sagittarius, the sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. The astrological symbol of Sagittarius is a half-human and half-God being who at all times aims to shoot the arrows from its crossbow far and wide. Every human being’s inner connection with God takes place through the hips, the Great Mother on the left side and the Great Father on the right. Interestingly, hip replacements are one of the most common joint replacement operations in the United States, where more than three hundred thousand of them are performed each year, according to the American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons.

‘And whatever may still have to happen in your world, let no-one run away with the idea that there ever was anything random or haphazard about humankind’s spiritual development, even though on the surface of things it has always looked as if it were. Individually and collectively, everything that ever took place was in keeping with the Great Father/Mother’s most carefully and thoughtfully designed loving great plan for the whole of humankind and its world, as well as every human being who ever took part in its lessons. Even though for a long time you are unaware of what’s happening to you, each one of you has always been moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Every human being does this at the same steady pace. There are no exceptions. Find out more about what happens in the next chapter with the title of  ‘Invictus’.

‘Amazing Grace, thanks and praise be for the sound of Your love, honesty and truth that’s been speaking through Aquarius and her ‘Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’ for a long time. It’s good to know that six thousand years of the patriarchy with its habitual lying and cheating, and systematic exploitation of the masses with the help of ever more monstrous lies and untruths has definitely reached its end. It makes no difference that to this day some of your world’s religious leaders manage to deceive themselves and their followers, who are still allowing themselves to be (mis)led by their noses.

‘Thank You, Great White Spirit, for guiding humankind and its world safely to the end of the period in which lying, cheating and deception of the self and others for a long time have been the order of the day, for the sake of teaching them the value of honesty and truth. Thanks be for Your great plan of life that shows how, the deeper humankind moves into the Aquarian age, the less desirable this kind of thing will be. Having served its purpose, the time will soon come when You and the Angels will no longer tolerate it. This is part of moving humankind and its world ever closer to the new golden age when honesty and truth are going to be that world’s supreme rulers. With the passing of time, its outer material plane will gradually become ever more like its inner spiritual counterpart. And if any part of the Aquarian writings are helping some of you to work their way through your world’s present predicament, then her present lifetime and lifelong struggling with the shedding of fears have not been in vain.
‘Last but by no means least, for a moment let’s return to the cuckoo. It’s not surprising that these birds exist in just about every part of your world, because their behaviour can tell you a great deal about what has been and still is happening to humankind on its evolutionary pathway. About fifteen thousand breeding pairs exist in the United Kingdom alone. And that’s an astonishing number for such a comparatively small island that does not possess a great deal of forestry. In springtime the male cuckoo begins to call because he is looking for a female with whom he can mate, so she can start producing their eggs and depositing them in the nests of birds whose eggs look similar to the cuckoo’s. On average the female cuckoo lays about twenty-three of them. Although she chooses most carefully into which nests she places her eggs, around twenty percent are rejected and so never hatch.’

‘For you shall be in league with the stones of the field;
And the wild beasts shall surrender [their wisdom] to you.’
Job 5:23

‘But ask now the beasts and they shall teach you;
And the fowls of the air and they shall tell you;
Or speak to the Earth and it shall teach you;
And the fishes of the sea shall declare to you.’
Job 12: 7-8​
The world around us is an outer manifestation of the inner life of our race, individually and collectively. It acts like a mirror that constantly reflects its state back to us. Subtly and in many different ways, the Universe has always been trying to guide us and teach us by showing us better ways of living harmoniously with each other and our world. The German monk Martin Luther, 1483-1546, forever changed Christianity when he nailed his 95 Theses to the door of Wittenberg castle in 1517. This was the spark that got the Protestant Reformation going.

Luther was the first one who ever made the Bible accessible to lay people by translating it into German. He observed: ‘Study the animal world and you will understand human behaviour much better.’ The same applies to all other parts of the world around us. Much new understanding can be found through observing the environment and intuitively interpreting what kind of messages it may contain. That’s why in the next chapter we are going to take a closer look at the cuckoo’s behaviour and what it can tell us about our world’s old religions as well as the plandemic.

Recommended Reading:
‘Astrological Correspondences’
‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

My Kind Of Astrology - Part Thirteen

The Wise Optimist’s View Of The Plandemic – Part One *_​Life  in the whole of Creation is subject to Universal laws. Naturally, that  also applies to every human being and anything else that shares this  planet with us. As soon as one starts viewing humankind’s earthly  existence from this perspective, one realises that its construction is  basically very simple. Like everything that exists elsewhere, our lives  are based on these laws. The first ones are love and evolution and that  means all manifestations of life, on all its levels, are constantly  pursuing the same evolutionary pathway that is based on love. All other  Universal laws branch out from the first two. The next most relevant one  for our existence is the law of cause and effect or Karma. All truly  great ideas are simple and the idea that gave birth to this law is the   crowning glory of this principle. It’s simplicity itself. It merely   decrees that whatever is sent by anyone anywhere into the Universe, in   thoughts, words and actions, in the fullness of time must return to its sender and that in a somewhat strengthened state.

Every human  being is an offspring of the great light of the Universal Christ’s  spirit, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all  life. At the beginning of everybody’s earthly education, the Christ  light is present but only as the tiniest of sparks of love in its purest  and most exalted state. That’s why all of us have the potential for  bringing forth, each needs to do this from deep within their own being,  the highest, noblest and best characteristics. Everybody’s evolutionary  pathway starts with getting to know that which is ugly and evil of the  unevolved crude state of their earthly personality. But in the course of  many earthly lifetimes, all of us steadily move forwards and upwards on  their personal evolutionary spiral. That’s how, with the passing of  time, the lower aspects of our nature are overcome and left behind. And  that creates the necessary space for our higher nature’s qualities to  emerge and move ever more into the foreground of our consciousness,  until it has taken over its earthly counterpart.

Knowing about  these things makes it easy to look for that which is good, right and  beautiful in everybody. I know that it is there somewhere, even though  none of it may as yet be visible in some people. My inner guidance tells  me that this approach is by no means foolishly optimistic. Spiritually  it is realistic and sound, because by focussing on that which is good in  someone, no matter who they are, one assists their higher God or Christ  nature to wake from its slumbering state. And that’s why I love sending  nothing but kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to everybody and  especially our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers. It’s good to know  that they too have the Divine spark within and are the beloved children  of the Great Father/Mother. Every one of them also has, at least  potentially, the very best, noblest and highest qualities within, just  the same as everybody else, including thee and me.

Nothing that  ever happened in our world was without a wise higher reason behind it.  As one of the songs from ‘The Sound Of Music’ says: ‘Nothing comes from  nothing. Nothing ever could!’ At any given time, everything that takes  place, in one way or another, serves the wise higher purpose of teaching  all involved and also our world something. That’s how every one of us,  the whole of humankind and our world, always have constantly been moving  forwards and upwards on the great Divine evolutionary spiral of life.

Every  one of us is a co-creator with the Great Father/Mother of all life and  at all times we are in the process of bringing something about. Our  thoughts create our reality and any kind, loving and forgiving thought  we send to our less highly evolved siblings in the great family of  humankind helps their higher nature to grow stronger. I hope that it  will eventually have become sufficiently strong to break through the  crust of their lower earthly nature and take it over.

These days,  I prefer dwelling as much as possible on that which is good, right and  beautiful in our world and in the people around me, instead of  reflecting on their miseries. I enjoy giving of my best at all times and  love talking health and natural healing methods whenever an opportunity  for doing so arises. I know that this opens my inner doors for more  knowledge about such things to come to mind. I am sure that this is  going to happen because God and the Angels love to scatter the seeds of  Divine wisdom and truth far and wide. Their principle is ‘the more you  give, the more you receive’.

Sagittarius is the sign dedicated  to the development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. Its  astrological glyph is the archer, who consists of half a higher and a  lower nature, and likes nothing better than shooting its arrows far and  wide, the higher and further the better. My Sun is in Libra in the ninth  house, the natural domain of Sagittarius. My birthchart’s Ascendant is  also in this sign. Shooting far and wide, ever further and wider, that’s  what God and the Angels have always done through my writings. Through  them I have found ever more understanding of our world’s spiritual  background and the wise higher purpose that every human being’s earthly  existence serves, including my own. About thirty years ago, I started  writing about the spiritual insights that kept on coming to me. Approx.  sixteen years ago, a website was made available to me by friends. When I  began publishing parts of my work, the viewing figures were most  encouraging. On Booksie alone they have by now reached over two million.  Watching these figures increasing, to me is a great deal more enjoyable  than looking after money millions could ever be.

The best part  of it is that for the first time in this lifetime I feel safe. This is  because I have first hand knowledge that: a) my existence – on all its  levels – rests securely in the hands of God and the Angels; b) they have  always been with every one of us, therefore also with me; and c)  nothing will ever be able to destroy or even disrupt the oneness every  one of us always has had and forever will have with the Highest Forces  of life; d) there is no need to fear the future and even death, because  in truth there is no death, merely a moving to another dimension of  life; e) there is nothing to fear because my inner guidance will always  be showing me the way.

The inner guidance of the wise one or  living God within is everybody’s own built-in lie detector. It knows the  way of all things and when we are in need of help, God and the Angels  are more than happy to communicate through this guidance with us. Yet,  without asking for help, it cannot come to anyone. But as soon as we go  down on our knees, if only metaphorically speaking, they show us  intuitively how to go about things, guiding and protecting us whenever  necessary.

For quite some time by now, God’s great evolutionary  plan has provided me with first hand knowledge that life in the whole of  Creation, therefore also in our world, has always been unfolding the  way it should. By now, my faith and trust in the goodness of our earthly   existence and the high and noble qualities that are present in every   human being has grown so strong that nothing will ever be able to shake them. It makes no difference whether they are still invisible on the   surface of their earthly behaviour, they are there. It could be that the  characteristics of someone’s higher nature’s are not yet visible   because that person is destined to take part in a certain lesson. As a   result, they could have got so lost in playing one particular role that they simply cannot help themselves.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

My Kind Of Astrology - Part Fourteen

The Wise Optimist’s View Of The Plandemic – Part Two

All Is Well With Us And Our World*_
​Because I understand why things happen, nothing can disturb my peace of mind about our world’s present state. Wise ones have always told us that things can only come about in God’s time and not ours. Yet, they never told us why this should be so. Maybe because they did not know. Astrology, the Divine science, shows me that things can only happen when the energies of our world’s planetary system are right and therefore allow something to come about. This is what they have been, a bit more with every passing day, since the Sun in the sky above our world moved into Aries, the sign and point of all new beginnings. The Arian energies are the uprushing fountain of life itself . They have the power of bringing about the miracle of rebirth on all levels. On the 20th March 2021 the Sun entered Aries. That’s the true beginning of every year. The energies since then have gradually become more right for revealing the truth about the plandemic’s background.

The pharma industry by now counts among its helpers the governments of many countries, their police forces, their Health Services and members of the medical profession. That’s how this industry for many years has been working exceedingly hard to manipulate our world into the present situation. Those involved thought they were working in the greatest of secrecy, so that nobody would ever know and then be able to reveal the truth about their activities and intentions. They could not have been more wrong. God and the Angels are the all-seeing eye that never sleeps, in the inner spiritual background of our world, who at all times are watching anyone’s behaviour. Everything that happens in our world is clearly visible on the inner plane. Even what people here like to think of as their most secret thoughts, it’s as if they were being shouted from the rooftops on the inner plane.

Anyway, the Aquarian age is the age of truth and that’s why also in our world the truth will not be hidden forever and that’s for the simple reason that it is not meant to be hidden; it never was and never will be. This is why, for quite some time by now, God and the Angels have been doing their best to let the truth flow with ever increasing strength into humankind’s earthly mind. Each one of them is a receiver/transmitter station for the ideas that have always been flowing from the Highest levels of life into our world.

Alas, far too many earthly minds are still unable to receive these gifts and that’s because the necessary part of people’s being has closed down because of not being used. Use it or lose it! Any brain cells that are no longer used, close down and it’s as if they had never existed. My inner guidance tells me that this is why so many these days are afflicted by Dementia and Alzheimer’s. Yet, it’s good to know that, with the help and will of God and the Angels, any condition can be healed through natural healing methods. With their help, ever more of them will gradually be discovered and developed. See the relevant link at the end.

Through being tuned into the frequencies of God and the Angels and asking for their help, ever more earthly minds will gradually be regenerated and healed. And that’s how ever more of us will in due course be able to receive more of the Divine wisdom and truth. For quite some time it has been flowing with steadily increasing strength onto the earthly plane. God and the Angels have always communicated with us earthlings intuitively. The insights they are allowing us into things that previously had to remain hidden from public view and knowledge, are meant to be shared with as many as possible.

This is how it’s come about for me that, for the first time in my present lifetime and maybe ever, I feel safe. An essential part of my feelings of safety is the knowledge that everything that’s ever happened in our world has served the wise higher reason of teaching us and our world something. Naturally, the present situation is no exception. My inner guidance tells me that it’s main purpose is revealing who really is in charge of us and our world, that it’s God and the Angels and by no means the pharma industry, earthly governments with their police force, health services and the medical profession. The truth the intentions of all these organisations will soon become visible.

To my mind, best of all is a steadily growing awareness and acceptance that everything on the earthly plane is of a temporary nature and not intended to last forever. Naturally, this also applies to humankind’s earthly existence, individually and collectively, and whatever happened in our world in the past, present and future. One thing we can be sure of and that is that everything passes, in God’s time, not ours and that means when the energies are right.

First and foremost the plandemic serves the Highest Forces of life as an instrument to bring about the greatest transformation our world has ever experienced and that’s changing from an over-materialistically orientated place into an ever more spiritual one. An essential part of this process is that ever more of us are waking up from the illusion that the earthly plane is all there is to their existence, because in truth every one of us is an eternal and immortal being. Because the essence of our being is spirit/soul and part of God, none of us can and will never die, the same as our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life.

No, I am not being foolishly optimistic when I tell you that, in spite of what’s going on at present, all is well with us and our world and forever will be. In view of the plandemic’s spiritual background, what I am telling you here is very realistic indeed. This is because on the inner spiritual plane of life there is no separation between anything. All is one and everything is for real, there is no lying and cheating, faking and/or pretending. Honesty and truth are its supreme rulers. That’s why when we do something good to anybody, whoever they may be, it is done for the whole of humankind, including ourselves. Unfortunately, the same is true when somebody does something bad, evil and ugly to anyone. This is also why sending good and kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to anyone, especially our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers, is so effective.

The inner is a world of thought and whatever anyone thinks, in our world and theirs, is clearly visible to all. And the more the outer plane becomes like its inner counterpart, the more peace, balance and harmony will establish themselves in our world.

Updated June 2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
• Norman Doidge’s Book ‘The Brain’s Way Of Healing’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

 My Kind Of Astrology - Part Fifteen

The Buck Stops Here!*_
​At the end of their earthly education   every human spirit/soul is destined to have evolved into a healer and   bringer of light, in the form of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As this is a healing journey of a thousand miles and the road of self-discovery  that leads to self-mastery, the buck for everything that ever happened  to me stops with me. Having discovered that I am responsible for all my  thoughts, words and actions, I accept the accountability for everything  that ever was and will be in the past, present and future of my life. I  accept my responsibility for our world’s present state. Having done my  share of bringing it about – otherwise I would not have to take part in  it –, I do all I can to make good where I once sinned.

As soon as the last one of my karmic debts has been redeemed, the   balance of my spiritual bank account has been restored and only that   which I am these days sending into our world can return to me. That’s   why I keep on sending good and kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to   our world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers. And so I shoulder   the cross of responsibility for my earthly personality with all its   shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me in previous   lifetimes and earlier during this one, is proof of my constant growth in  wisdom and understanding. And that enables me to concentrate my   energies on working for a brighter and more peaceful future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world.

Never again will I blame loved ones and friends, bosses and/or   colleagues for anything that happens to me. I no longer allow my   education or the lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb   and flow of my daily existence to influence my present and future in   negative ways. I accept that my thinking and behaviour patterns of the   past have brought about everything that’s in my life now. This does away  with the need for blaming uncontrollable forces for any lack of success  and protects me against being caught in snares of the past. These days I  regard my present and future with love and hope, faith and trust in God  and the Angels, the Highest Forces. They are not only in charge of me  and my life, but are also guiding and protecting me. That’s why they  have provided me, the same as everybody else, with my own built-in  lie-detector that works like a filter. Everything I hear, see or read  passes through it and the way my inner self, the wise one or living God  within, reacts shows me straight away whether something is true of  false.

I no longer allow past events to control my destiny. That’s because I   know that right thoughts, words and actions help me to constantly move   forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, my own, the   whole of humankind and our world. I accept responsibility for my   successes as well as failures. I am what and where I am at this very   moment mentally and physically, spiritually and emotionally, as well as financially because of my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I  herewith change all negative and destructive ones into positive and   constructive ones.

These days, my inner guidance shows me intuitively solutions for any   obstacles that occur on my pathway through life. There’s no need to   dwell on past mistakes. I learn from them and let them go. I love   connecting with like-minded people who, like me, are changing their   approach to life in positive ways and are doing all they can to make our  world into a better and more peaceful place. I share the best that is within me with anyone who is ready to understand it. Running with the   herd is not for me. Neither is being led like sheep by their noses to   the slaughter, or these days vaccinations that are not really necessary,  because I believe that everything I hear, see or read anywhere is true.  

When it comes to decision making, I pay attention to my inner guidance   and follow its advice without hesitation. I accept that the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, does not want me to always come up   with the right decision straight away, as this would stop me from   learning and growing through making mistakes. That’s no doubt why I was given me the ability to recognise the error of my ways, learning from   them and then trying again, if need be time and again, until things are right. This helps me to control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to   allow the rising and falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from  my chosen course. I walk my talk and whenever I make a decision, I   stand behind it and follow it through without wasting precious energy on  second thoughts.

My life is no longer an apology. It has become a positive statement of   success. This is because I recognise that challenges are gifts and   opportunities from the Highest that help us to learn and grow.   Encountering problems and solving them is the common thread that runs   through the lives of very successful people. With the help of my inner   guidance times of adversity are no longer the problem they used to be.   Thankful that I have been granted the gift of freedom of choice, I turn to my inner guidance to show me intuitively how to go about things and make wise choices. That’s why my thinking is clear now and making wrong  choices is no longer for me.

Yet, being aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for   achieving great things, I accept any obstacles that get in my way. I   refuse to say: ‘Why me?’ and instead react with: ‘Why not me?’ Then I   get on with whatever my inner guidance advises is the best way of   dealing with any situation. And because the buck for everything in my   life now stops with me, I am ready for great things to flow my way. I am  giving of my best, safe in the knowledge that nothing but more of the same can return to me, as soon as my karmic debts are paid and the   balance of my spiritual bankbook has been restored.

I accept that everything in the whole of God’s Creation life consists of  cycles within cycles and is constantly moving in circles. My inner   guidance tells me that this is the truth and that it also applies to my own earthly existence, the same as everybody else’s. I am happy that,   within this flow of Universal energies, I have always been and forever   will be responsible for everything that ever was in my life, successes   as well as failures. That’s why I have no difficulties accepting the   responsibility for my past, present and future and am taking charge of   every one of my thoughts, words and actions. I keep my emotional world   under my control and no longer allow it to control me and my behaviour.

I accept that, during my many earthly lifetimes of taking part in that   school’s lessons, I must have been involved in mental/physical/sexual   assaults. To ensure the best possible all-round education, for every   experience this sometimes has to be on the giving end and in other   lifetimes on the receiving one. Life on the earthly plane is a hard   school, but considering that all of us are young God’s in the making, I accept that every one of our earthly lessons is an essential and   inevitable part of the apprenticeship that prepares us for this high   office. It makes sense to me to accept the responsibility for everything  that ever happens in our lives, in this lifetime and all previous ones.  Walking the pathway of forgiveness makes this easier for me. This part  of our healing journey through life starts with forgiving ourselves for  once setting the wheels of fate in motion. And that’s followed by  forgiving anyone who ever sinned against us.

I am happy that on the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick solutions  and shortcuts are non existent. Everything is for real in our world’s counterpart, the spirit realm. Honesty and truth are its supreme rulers  and there is no faking or pretending. To paraphrase Henry Wadsworth   Longfellow’s words: ‘The mills of God work slowly, but they are grinding  exceeding small. With patience the Highest Forces of life stand waiting  and with the greatest of exactness grinds all.’ No-one ever gets away  in the spirit world with ‘If I fake sincerity, I have got it cracked’.  Wise ones in our world also know that no spiritual progress would ever  be possible with that attitude. And the wise ones in charge of us and  our world smile with love and compassion at such things and do all they  can to help us to do better.

Updated June 2021

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Forgiveness’
• ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
• ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
• ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•  ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
• ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
• ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
• ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

My Kind Of Astrology - Part Sixteen

You Are Special - Part One*_
​Are you aware that every human being, each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like us and who is irreplaceable.

Our eyes and hair, hands and handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us. No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic endeavours. Nobody perceives things quite the way we do and no-one can feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else.

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children of the Earth, with a different set of talents.

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible.

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere.

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our feelings and our natural inclinations.

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they receive through the world of their innermost feelings.

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation. Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers, guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine.

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely unselfish, because although we are presently working for future generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once again be walking amongst them in a different guise. And if that does not make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic. It is strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life.

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones. Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but all future ones.

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing. On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’ In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human being.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘Our World Needs You’
•  ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
• ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
• ‘How Did Everything Begin?’
•  ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•  ‘White Magic And Black Magic’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

My Kind Of Astrology - Part Seventeen

You Are Special – Part Two

Give Of Your Best*_
​My inner guidance says: ‘Life on the earthly plane is a place of learning. It’s a school in which everybody simultaneously plays the role of teacher and pupil. Everybody taking part in it is equally loved and all have been equally gifted by the Great Father/Mother of all life. They are humankind’s true parents and preferences of any kind are unknown to them. Every one of you has come through earthly parents, but you are not of them. You live in physical bodies and that’s your vehicle for getting around on the material plan, which is meant to last for one lifetime only. It’s the outer shell in which every human spirit/soul is temporarily clothed. Like all earthly things, physical bodies get worn out and then have to be recycled.

‘Your physical body’s genes have been inherited from the ancestral life through which your earthly parents entered their present lifetime, because all were taking part in the same lessons which they needed for a specific part of their earthly education. Your inner being, however, is something quite different. It’s uniquely everybody’s own because it was created by them alone and that could have taken many earthly lifetimes. Everything you ever learn is eternally yours. No-one ever can or will even attempt to take it away from you. The memories of everything that ever happened to you are stored in the subconscious part of your own being. This includes the weaknesses as much as the strength you’ve developed thus far. To enable you to continue working on and with these character traces, your soul memories accompany you into every new earthly lifetime. From the moment you take your first breath, they are influencing you in either positive or negative ways.

‘For some time by now, the greatest transformation that your world has ever gone through has been taking place. Your planet is changing from an over-materialistically and especially money-spinning orientated place into an ever more spiritual one. Every one of you has a special and unique role to play in this transformation. It’s basically very simple. The only thing that God and the Angels are asking from their human children of the Earth is that each should share whatever they know about their special gifts. If you give of your best from whatever is available of them so far and aim to serve the good of the whole, instead of pursuing selfish purposes, that’s enough.

‘Each one of you was gifted in some specific way, because that enables them to play their very own unique role in your world’s present transformation. It does not matter that to this day, the gifts of many are still slumbering, waiting to be discovered and developed. This is balanced by those who have already spent many earthly lifetimes working on their gifts’ unfoldment. Giving of your talents unselfishly and for the highest good and greatest joy of the whole of humankind and your world, that’s the only instrument that can bring anyone’s gifts to full unfoldment and flowering.

‘Every one of you was brought into being and released into experiencing life on the earthly plane at a different time. Regardless of this, every one of you since then has been taking part in their apprenticeship as a young God in the making. That’s why spiritually older and more experienced offspring have always been able to assist their younger and less experienced siblings to cope with the earthly plane. It’s very similar to what happens in any good earthly family. The love and wisdom of your Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, designed humankind’s existence this way. That’s why nobody needs to ask their spiritually more advanced children of the Earth to help their younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind, to grow in spiritual wisdom and understanding. As a result, all of you together have constantly been moving forwards and upwards, each on their own evolutionary spiral of life and simultaneously on that of the whole of humankind and your world. This will forever continue.

‘Something like a veil separates your world from its inner spiritual background and us, your spirit friends and helpers. Not just one Guardian Angel but a whole group of us have always accompanied each one of you, from the moment of your first appearance on the earthly plane. Although these helpers are invisible to earthly eyes, rest assured that they have always been with you and that they will never leave you. At all times they are occupied with guiding and protecting every earthly self against damaging or destroying the essence of their being and that’s the Divine spark within every human spirit/soul. These friends never interfere with anyone’s earthly existence and the development of their unique earthly personality. Only when something is in danger of getting out of hand are we allowed to step in and say: ‘So far and no further!’ That’s our reaction to your world’s present state, in which every one of you has their own unique role to play. And just in case you have not yet have discovered what your gifts are, turn to your very own inner guidance, the wise one or living God within every human being, and ask to be shown intuitively.

Aquarius is the voice of God, whatever that may mean to you at present. ‘You Are Special’ is one of the oldest and best loved parts of the Aquarian writings. For many years by now, the voice of the Great Father/Mother of all life has been communicating with you through these writings. ‘Call Me by any name and I shall be there. I always listen but only respond when someone asks for it. You always have been and forever will be as much part of Me, as I am part of you. Never doubt that I am always with every one of you, that you have always been safe and forever will be, and that all is well with you and your world and that its reins are resting safely in My loving hands.’

Updated June 2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘About Children’
• ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•  ‘All That Thou Hast Brought Upon Us’
• ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
• ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

You Are Special – Part Three

The Plandemic : Twice Over*_
​My inner guidance continues: ‘Your whole world’s most urgent need is being healed, the same as every aspect of each one of you requires healing. As soon you feel that yours is beginning, your time has come for reaching out to those around you and for sharing with them everything that your healer’s pathway has taught you thus far. That’s how every one of you can make their own contribution to the healing of the whole of humankind and your world.

For this task God and the Angels need your help as much as you need theirs. And for as long as you really are doing your best and do not forget to ask for the assistance from the Highest, they are more than happy to show you intuitively how to each one of you can make their unique contribution to transforming Mother Earth into a more honest and truthful, harmonious and peaceful place.

‘Each time one of you is proceeding in this manner, for as long as your requests are in keeping with God’s great evolutionary plan, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are more than happy to oblige and do what has been asked for. There is every reason for trusting that all is well with your world and that’s because its present state is an essential part of the Divine plan. And that’ the first reason why it’s good and right to call your world’s present state a plandemic. The second reason, as touched upon in earlier parts of the Aquarian writings, the pharma industry for a long time has been concentrating its efforts on the planning of another pandemic. The greed of the companies involved blinds them to the fact that the lying and cheating that’s necessary for sowing the fear of a non-existent virus into ever more human hearts is the very rope on which the entire industry, for many years by now, has been busy with the process of hanging itself. We shall return to this in the next chapter.

‘This is how, with every passing day, a bit more of the faith and truth the people of your world once had in the pharma industry’s products is disappearing. It’s in keeping with God’s evolutionary plan that humankind, in due course should return into the welcoming arms of the time-proven natural healing methods that always have been available to humankind. This will continue for as long as the last one of you requires them. We, your spirit friends and helpers, are delighted to observe how ever more of you these days are becoming aware that every aspect of their being, i.e. mind and body, spirit and soul, can be healed by tuning into the blessing and healing energies of God and the Angels.

‘The only thing anyone needs to do is tune the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind into their frequencies. And that’s how every one of you is destined to evolve, with the passing of time, into a channel through which the healing energies can flow into your world. They are meant to be used first for the healing of every aspect of your own being and then for all those around you who are in need of them. All you have to do is ask and never forget: ‘Call Me by any name and I shall be there and happy to respond.’

‘One of the main reasons why God and the Angels allowed a plandemic to come about is because it serves the purpose of weaning humankind from the bad habit of believing that everything they hear, see or read anywhere is true. This behaviour is a leftover from the previous age, the Piscean age, which has been over for quite some time by now. This age was co-ruled by the planets nebulous Neptune and vast and extensive Jupiter. Pisces is the last sign of the zodiac in which every human being stands before themselves and has to deal with at least some of the karmic debts that up to that point have accumulated in their spiritual bank accounts. That’s what the whole of humankind had to do during the Piscean age. The negative aspects of the ruling planets Neptune and Jupiter explain why the Piscean age could not help being a period when blind faith and extreme gullibility ruled supreme.

‘We are glad to observe that the majority of those who at present are attending the earthly school of life, in the meantime have matured into responsible mature spiritual adulthood. Gullibly swallowing everything that comes their way and believing it really is true, just because it’s written or shown somewhere and someone insists that it is true, that’s not all right for anyone. Although it’s understandable for those who are still experiencing their spiritual childhood and adolescence, but for the spiritually older and more experienced ones in your midst that’s not good enough. The time for learning how to make the best possible use of your God-given right of freewill has come. And that means making your own decisions, thinking your own thoughts that are based on the reactions of your very own inner guidance to everything you see, hear or read, and only then coming to your own conclusions.

‘Every one of you has been granted the gift of another earthly lifetime to enable them to bring forth, each from deep within their own being, the special gifts and talents that were programmed into the Divine spark when you first came into being. And if sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers is the only thing you can do with your gifts so far, that’s good enough. People who behave like that are sure to be your spiritually younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind. If they were not, they would never dream of wanting to hurt or harm anyone. Forgiving them is good and right, for they really do not know what they are doing to themselves and what, in the fullness of time, is sure to return to them – unless you in some way helps their higher God or Christ nature to stir from its slumbering state.

‘It’s good to observe how ever more of you in your world are becoming aware that their earthly existence has an inner spiritual background; that it’s but a thin veil of consciousness that separates your two worlds from each other; and that the spirit part is a realm of thought. Even what many in your world to this day like to think of as their most secret thoughts, on our side it’s as if they were being shouted from the rooftops. The intentions behind every thought, word and action in your world also are clearly visible in ours. It’s the thinking of those on your side that, at any given time, shows us whether someone has spiritually ripened to the state of pure wheat or should still be counted as chaff.

‘The purest of wheat are those who know that they are personally responsible for every thought, word and action they ever released into the Universe. The spiritually younger and less experienced siblings need the assistance of their elder siblings. People’s behaviour shows us, at any given time, what category of sheep they belong to. How about you? Are you glad to be led by your nose like a sheep to the slaughter or in this case taking part in being vaccinated with some of the pharma industry’s dubious products? Wise ones pay attention to how their inner guidance, the wise one or living God within them, reacts and says either ‘yes’ or ‘no’.

‘As touched upon earlier, nothing on the earthly plane belongs to you. Everything is borrowed and a gift on time. Even your physical body is not yours. It’s been given to you as a vehicle for getting around in the material world and that for but one lifetime. When that has reached its end, independent of how long it may last each time, be it one day or a hundred years and more, your physical body is your spirit/soul’s outer shell that needs to be recycled, even though it may not be worn out.

‘Nothing on the earthly plane is meant to last forever. That’s why it decays, but the only exception is gold. Even if this metal has been buried underground for thousands of years, it remains unchanged. The world around you is constantly trying to tell humankind about what’s happening on the inner levels of someone’s being. The unchanging state of gold is the Universe’s way of saying that the only variety of gold that’s truly worth acquiring on the earthly plane is that of spiritual wisdom and truth. This kind of knowledge, when it is combined with the ability of not merely knowing something but also understanding it, spiritually is the purest of gold that never changes is texture or loses any of its value. This is the only thing that every one of you can take with them, when the end of each earthly lifetime has come round. It’s the only property that truly belongs to you and accompanies you throughout Eternity. No-one would dream of taking it from you.’
​From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

You Are Special – Part Four

Journey’s End*_
​My inner guidance continues: ‘Your world’s present situation is the end of humankind’s long journey through the dark tunnel of not knowing the true nature of God and who and what every one of you really is. From the dark tunnel of being ignorant of these things, ever more of you are rapidly moving into the light of discovering plenty of spiritual wisdom and truth as well as understanding it. That’s why Albert Einstein, 1879-1955 wrote: ‘Any fool can know. Understanding is something quite different.’

‘This is how the plandemic is serving the ultimate purpose of waking steadily increasing numbers of people out of the sleeping beauty slumber of their higher God or Christ nature. The Aquarian age is bringing your world the discovery that behind the thorn-hedge that grew in the course of thousands of years of all-male religions with its web of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices, the beauty and wonder of spiritual wisdom and truth has merely been hiding. It’s not gone away; it never will. And that’s how ever more of you are in the process of finding out about humankind’s origin, spiritual nature and the high and holy destiny that has always been in store for every human being, as soon as someone’s earthly education has reached its end.

‘Let’s stop for a moment to have a closer look at your world’s fairy tales. First ‘Snow White and the seven Dwarves’ and the piece of poisonous apple that in the first part of the story gets stuck in the throat of the most beautiful young maiden the world had ever seen. To cut a long story short, when Snow White bit into the poisonous half of the apple her jealous step mother offered, the girl fell down and appeared to be dead. But, as we later find out, she merely went to sleep and her great beauty remained unchanged. Eventually, the poisonous apple piece emerges from her throat, Snow White comes alive again and so does the world around her. The story is filled with symbolisms that are reaching beyond the end of the patriarchy and the age of truth.

‘The same applies to the fairy tale of Sleeping Beauty. It’s about a princess who on her fifteenth birthday falls into a deep sleep after pricking her finger on a poisonous spindle with which an old woman had been spinning wool. Thirteen fairies existed in the girl’s father’s kingdom and every one of them blessed the girl with some kind of a special gift. However, because the king had only twelve golden plates and sets of cutlery, the thirteenth fairy was not invited. She found out and attended the festivities when they were almost over. In her anger she cast a spell that on her fifteenth birthday the princess should fall down dead. Fortunately, the twelfth fairy had not yet given her gift. As she could not undo the curse, she softened it by saying that the princess should not be dead, merely fall into a deep sleep.

‘This is what happened. The girl fell asleep and a thorn hedge started to grow around the place where she was lying. With every passing year, it grew thicker and the thorns became more poisonous. The king was so desperate that he promised the hand of his daughter in marriage to any prince who could wake her. The sleeping girl’s beauty had become known far and wide and many princes arrived, who were willing to risk their lives trying to penetrate the thorn hedge. None of them succeeded, one after the other perished by getting stuck in the hedge and its thorns. But when the time is right, another prince appears on a white steed and, quite magically, the hedge opens on its own and its thorns change into beautifully scented roses. The prince finds the girl and straight away falls so deeply in love with her that he kisses her. She wakes up, comes fully alive and so forth. . .

‘Sleeping Beauty is another story that appeared during the patriarchy to indicate that the beauty of God’s sacred spiritual wisdom and truth has never gone from our world entirely. In both cases it’s a beautiful girl who falls into a deep slumber. The stories were trying to tell you that the feminine wisdom and love of the Great Mother of all life never went from your world altogether. It merely withdrew for the length of the patriarchy. Even though it lasted approx. six thousand years, in God’s time of Eternity it does not amount to more than the batting of an eyelid.

‘The sleeping beauty is a symbolism for the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. For the wise higher reason of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth, Her beauty fell asleep behind a hedge that had carefully been equipped with the most poisonous and deadly thorns of the false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices that, with the passing of time, accumulated in the teachings of your world’s old religion’s. Stories like those of Snow White and Sleeping Beauty were given to humankind in the hope that sufficient numbers of people would be able to recognise their symbolisms and the higher esoteric wisdom and truth that in these tales, like your world’s religious teachings, were hidden behind their surface words. In times gone by, it was a safe way of telling that in due course your world’s feminine energies would reappear; that their softening, beautifying and civilising influences were destined to wake up one day and be restored in all their glory, for the blessing and healing of your world.

‘Rejoice, because that’s what has been happening in your world for some time by now. The process of rectifying its balance at present is not quite complete. For quite a while humankind has been occupied with the gradual returning of the feminine to its rightful place as equal partner of the masculine. It’s not surprising that this is a difficult task after approx. six thousand years of patriarchy, with its unnatural all-male religions. The Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit and light of the Universal Christ, never changed. Nothing can or ever will, in spite of what your old religions to this day are telling you about who is at the head of the whole of Creation.

‘1 = first impulse of Creation, the Great Father’s masculine elements of Fire = creative ideas and Air = the power of thought that transmits them to
2 = second impulse of Creation, its counterpart, the Great Mother’s feminine elements of Earth and Water. The Father’s ideas are constantly flowing into the Mother’s womb, i.e. the whole of Creation. Her wisdom and love decides which ones should come into manifestation, first on the inner spiritual plane and then on the outer material one. The Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are in charge of the Divine evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. Serving the Great Father/Mother, they are responsible for manifesting the ideas that have been accepted and see to it that they appear wherever they are meant to go.

‘The Angelic kingdom, together with its countless spirit helpers on all levels of life,  then starts slowing down the vibrations of  3 = the spirit and light of the Universal Christ. And that’s how the Great Father/Mother in close co-operation with each other and the Angelic kingdom always have and forever will be bringing everything into being that is intended to appear in the world of matter, after it having been created on the inner spiritual plane. Even though that part of your world is invisible to earthly eyes, it is teeming with millions of different lifeforms.

‘And whether you are as yet aware of this or not, every one of you consists of a masculine and a feminine part, just like your Creator. That’s why the nature of every man in your world consists of masculine as well as feminine energies. From the subconscious level the feminine aspect of his nature affects everything he does in his outer masculine physical body. And vice versa. It’s the Universe’s way of helping you to get to know your innermost being. The world around you is its outer material manifestation.

‘The re-balancing of your world’s energies could only come about in God’s time, not yours, i.e. only when the planetary energies are right. And that time is NOW. The deeper you penetrate into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth will become known to everybody in your world. The energies of the year 2022 for some time by now have been in the process of steering your world through its greatest transformation ever. We shall return to this theme in the next chapter.​
Recommended Reading:
•  ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth*_​
_*You Are Special – Part Five

2021 : Year Of Miracles And Wonders*_
​My inner guidance continues: ‘I would like to remind you that the 1st January 2021 in truth was the end of the year 2021 and the beginning of 2022. And that’s a year when miracles and wonders, and especially the greatest miracle of all, the transformation of your whole world, can and will happen. The numbers 11 and 22 are your world’s Master vibrations. The 222 moves the whole of humankind, individually and collectively, onto the next higher evolutionary level. The 22 being followed by the 0 = the circle of Eternity and then another 2 confirms this.

‘Monday 21st June 2021 is the day of the summer solstice and the Sun moves into Cancer, the sign ruled by the Moon that’s dedicated to the Great Mother of all life. Monday is also under Her rulership and that increases the influence of Her feminine energies on everything that exists in your world, including every one of you, your loved ones and friends. The solstice day this year is under the influence of 2 + 1 + 6 + 2 + 2 + 0 + 2 = 15/6 = Venus, the planetary ruler of the earthy fixed sign Taurus and airy cardinal Libra.

‘In each sign Venus brings beauty, peace and harmony in a different way. During a lifetime in Taurus you concentrate on enjoying the good things of the Earth. You learn about the value things. Taureans above all love money because that will buy them as much as possible of the good things of the Earth. Libra is the sign of marriage and relationships in general. Lifetimes in this sign are spent by concentrating on good relationships. Libra is the peacemaker and diplomat of the zodiac.

‘The energies of the next Full Moon are going to be beneficial. It takes place on Thursday 26th June 2021 at 18.40 hrs Greenwich Meantime in the sign Capricorn. Ruled by the stern and undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac, Saturn, this is the sign in which humankind’s hopes and dreams of the highest achievements can find fulfilment, but only when you go about it the right way, i.e. with self-discipline and self-mastery. This full Moon promises to bring enlightenment to your world, i.e. a better understanding of things that could have been puzzling you for a long time. This time it is likely to emerge about the leaders of large public organisations and institutions, for example governments and their police forces, health systems and the industries that are supposed to serve them.

‘But let’s return to fairy tales for a moment. They were originally not written for the entertainment of children. Each one was an attempt to provide grown-ups with spiritual education, hope and encouragement about what’s ahead for humankind. During the time of the patriarchy, the spreading of such stories was a dangerous pastime. But in spite of that, for a long time they circled by world of mouth only. The German Brothers Grimm eventually set about collecting them and writing them down, so they could be published in bookform. The truth about your world’s situation, destiny and future at that time had to be hidden most carefully behind the stories’ surface words and they were presented to your world as fairy tales. This was necessary because at that time your world’s old religions did all they could to hide the truth. They did not shy away from wiping out anyone who dared to voice the slightest of doubts that any of their ever stranger tales was not literally true.

‘Through them, with the passing of time, layer upon layer of fear was piled into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness. That’s how the knowledge of our race’s origin, the true nature of God and everyone’s own was almost lost, but not quite. The separation from your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, left a deep inner wound behind in every one of you. During each earthly lifetime another layer of fear was piled onto this wound and stored in the subconscious part of everybody’s being. Without working your way through every one of these layers and dissolving each one of them, gaining access to the Source of your being and directly connecting with it is impossible. Yet, that is every human being’s birthright. Each layer has to be removed in a process that can be likened to the peeling of an onion.

‘God’s great evolutionary plan provides that, with the help of the plandemic, ever more of you are waking up from the illusion that their earthly existence is all there is to life. Their time has come for realising that earthly life is but a school and a place of learning that exists for the wise higher purpose of helping every human being to grow in spiritual wisdom and understanding. They, the same as everybody else, have been granted the gift of another lifetime to enable you to go in search of consciousness expanding experiences. The limited time of every earthly existence is precious and by no means meant to be spent with money-spinning and acquiring ever more of the good things that Mother Earth seems to offer. It seems as if they were there just for the taking, but that impression is misleading. With the passing of time, every one of you is destined to turn into a gold-digger of a very special kind. You then realise that the only gold that’s truly worth owning on the earthly plane is spiritual wisdom and understanding and that hunting that type of fortune is good and right for you.

‘This brings us full circle back to the pharma industry’s products. Your world’s natural healing methods were only temporarily pushed out of their time-proven place by them. For many of you, though only for a while, pharma chemicals seemed to work and the pharma industry worked very hard on systematically suppressing all natural healing methods. Steadily increasing numbers of you by now realise that the best the pharma industry’s products could ever hope to achieve has been suppressing the symptoms of illnesses. And that will never be a substitute for looking for and, with the help of God and the Angels, locating their underlying causes and then setting about healing them. That’s what your world’s natural healing methods have always been doing and will continue to do, for as long as anyone in your world requires them.’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Greatest Healing Miracle Ever’
• ‘To Jab Or Not To Jab’
• ‘Our World In Transition’
• ‘Be A Miracle Worker’

Recommended Viewing:
•  ‘I’ll Find My Way Home’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

You Are Special – Part Six

All About Flu And Vaccinations Against It*_
​One of my friends wrote to me in the year 2005. This year has become known as the year of bird flu. Across the globe, the fear of avian influenza has caused government officials to place a higher priority on developing plans to deal with pandemic influenza. That’s when one of my friends wrote the following: ‘I swear this whole bird flu saga is something straight from some television mini-series or fiction novel. However, as you know, you couldn't make up a story like this tale of greed and political corruption.

Earlier this year, the United States placed an order for 20 million doses of this worthless drug at a price of $100 per dose. That comes to a staggering $2 billion. It was abundantly clear that this drug was not going to help anyone with the flu, and now we find out that it has a serious potential of killing children that are vaccinated with it.

To add insult to injury, the drug companies have made a sweet arrangement with the U.S. government that they are not liable for any of the side effects from the drugs. President Bush's $7.1-billion pandemic flu plan seeks broad limits on lawsuits against producers of vaccines and antiviral drugs, but is silent on how those injured or killed by adverse reactions might be compensated.

The liability shield is contained in the Pandemic Flu Countermeasure Liability Protection Act of 2005. It would protect producers and distributors of emergency vaccines from injury suits except in cases of "wilful misconduct," a term to be defined later by the attorney general and the secretary of Health and Human Services.

So, even if these drugs or vaccines wind up killing innocent children or adults, for that matter, these companies will not be held liable. But you don't have to worry as on Saturday the FDA announced that Tamiflu was safe. Of course, this is the same agency that gave Vioxx its safety blessing, before it killed 55,000 people.

https://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2005-11-19-tamiflu_x.htm 

If Tamiflu kills U.S. children, Roche will plead that they had no idea it could do such a thing! They will claim reports such as this one out of Japan were unverified, and that there was no way they could have known it was a problem.

It just doesn't get much worse than that. When will America wake up and say enough is enough? If this bothers you as much as it does me, you will want to be on the alert for a special animation I have created that could make a major difference in this country by helping people realize that we are not hopeless and that we can make a difference. I plan on releasing the video the first week of January, and we hope it will gain as much national attention as the Jib Jab video did last year.

Not that they will make any great efforts to find out if it is a problem -- if you've been paying attention to the way the drug companies operate, you know that any potential problem with their drugs is something they want to find out about after it has been sold to millions of people, not before.

As you probably understand by now, drugs are rarely the answer to your health problems. And vaccinations are a dangerous alternative to simply taking care of yourself.

https://www.mercola.com/2004/may/22/flu_vaccines.htm

Vaccines, which often contain mercury, are linked to several chronic illnesses including:
Autism
Allergies
Behavioral disorders
Ear infections









						Are Vaccines Really Effective?
					


Repeated outbreaks among vaccinated populations suggests that many vaccines are ineffective and do not work as advertised.





					www.mercola.com
				




An essential resource for anyone interested in protecting their health and the health of their loved ones is Vaccines: What CDC Documents and Science Reveal, a two-hour video by world-renowned vaccine expert Dr. Sherri Tenpenny. The video is the culmination of Dr. Tenpenny's three-year investigation into the real story behind vaccines. The facts on several crucial areas are covered including:

http://www.mercola.com/forms/vaccine_video.htm

1.    How vaccines can cause illnesses
2.    The very real link between vaccines and developmental learning and behavioural disorders in children
3.    How vaccines have never been proven safe
4.    The ingredients and contaminants in vaccines and why they're detrimental to your health
5.    How vaccine studies are seriously flawed

If you want to avoid catching the flu , drugs and vaccines are not the answer. Your body and health are better served by addressing the reasons why the immune system is impaired, which allows it to acquire the infection to begin with. Here are some much healthier and less expensive steps you can take:

https://www.mercola.com/2003/dec/13/flu_vaccine.htm

1.    Avoid sugar
2.    Get enough rest
3.    Eat garlic regularly
4.    Don't let stress overwhelm you
5.    Exercise regularly
6.    Wash your hands

Last but not least, here are some more of Jon Rappaport’s recent offerings that are once again spot on, especially item three. Consult your own inner guidance about everything else that’s available in Jon’s blog.

1) ‘Millions of face masks officially declared dangerous.’ On 28th May 2021 the following reached me:

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/05/28/millions-of-face-masks-officially-declared-dangerous/ 

2) ‘Who needs a fake virus when we’ve got opioids?’ by Jon Rappaport 2nd June 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/06/02/who-needs-a-fake-virus-when-weve-got-opioids/

3) ‘Forgotten moments from the history of vaccines; yes, history matters.’ By Jon Rappaport 9th June 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...from-the-history-of-vaccines-history-matters/

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing But The Truth : The Whole Truth

You Are Special – Part Seven

All Things Are Possible*_

With the help and will of God and the Angels
And a better understanding of
God’s true nature and our own,
All things really are possible,
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs,
Prejudices and superstitions uplifted and
Transmuted into Divine wisdom and truth.

If our minds can conceive something is possible
And we believe in it with all our hearts and souls,
God and the Angels will do the rest.
That’s why I now ask you,
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
To grant me the gift of Your wisdom
And help me to choose wisely,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
I can serve you and together with You work
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
Rising above and leaving behind
The selfish desires and destructive urges
Of my earthly nature.

May Your will be mine
And my will be Yours.
May Your inspiration flow through me,
And Your sacred words and prayers be mine
So that they contribute to the
Peaceful and harmonious unfolding of all life,
In keeping with Your will and wishes
That can clearly be seen in Your Great evolutionary plan.

Through transmuting, hand in hand with You and the Angels,
All influences that are harmful and damaging for
Us and everything that shares our world,
Into beneficial ones that strengthen and heal
Every individual immunity system
And also that of our whole world,
May the 2019-2021 pandemic soon reach its
Natural and happy ending.
In the name of love and on behalf of
The whole of humankind
I am asking for this.

Amen

Updated February 2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•  ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’
• ‘The Days Of Miracles And Wonders’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*About Children*_

Holding a babe on her bosom, a woman said:
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
Every human being is a beloved child of the Earth
Of the Great Father/Mother.
We are all manifestations of life that’s steadfastly moving
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral
Of the whole of Creation, one of their own as well as
One for the whole of humankind and our world.

Your children come through you, but they are
Neither of you nor from you.
Even though they are with you for a while,
They do not belong to you.
You can give them your love, but try not to make
Them think your thoughts.
From as early as possible, teach each one how
To think its own thoughts,
Come to its own conclusions and
Develop its own opinions.

Although you house their physical bodies for a while,
Their spirit/souls are uniquely their own.
In their soul memories they have brought with them
Their own hopes, dreams and aspirations
And they may not be the same as yours.
That’s what you also did when you entered
Your present lifetime and will do again,
Should you need to return to this plane
In a future lifetime, in case you have not yet
Finished your education in the earthly school of life.

Being like your children is good for you.
It keeps you young at heart with them and you continue to
Observe our world with the innocence of a childlike perception.
Whatever you do, forget about making your children like you,
As that would be holding back their development
And not do nothing to assist yours.

Sagittarius is the zodiac’s sign in which
Humankind’s superconscious faculties are developed.
It symbol is the archer, half human and half God.
Parents are the bows from which
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Is sending everyone of Its children forth like
Living arrows onto the material plane.
The members of Angelic Kingdom serve the Divine archer.
They love to shoot their arrows as far and wide as possible.
They alone can see the marks, which are invisible
To earthly eyes, that every arrow leaves behind
And how much progress it is making
On its pathway of getting to know itself
As a spark of the Great Light and
A young God in the making.

That’s how, in the course of many earthly lifetimes,
Every one of us evolves into an ever more perfect and beautiful
Manifestation of the archetype that exists in
The Great Father’s mind.
The first step of our apprenticeship as a young God
Is taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.
It has reached its end as soon as
We have evolved into a Christed one,
Each in their own right.

The Divine archer loves parents who not only
Give their children roots in which they can grow but also
The freedom to fly when they are ready to leave the nest;
Stepping back and setting their offspring free,
Safe in the knowledge that they will do well because
From early on they have been encouraged
To make their own mistakes, so they can learn from
Their own experiences and dream their own dream.
Support your children to fulfil their own highest potential,
As that sets you free to attend to yours.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers,
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore each one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who appreciate that although children at first live
In smaller bodies than their own, they have nonetheless
Come into our world as a fully developed spirit/soul,
Who may have a much longer evolutionary history
Behind it than its parents;
And that their gifts and talents are not inherited from
Any of their forebears but it could already have taken
Many lifetimes to develop them and bring them
To full flowering, maybe in this one.

Wise parents tell their offspring that:
They are not some kind of appendix of them;
They have been granted the gift of another lifetime
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and forever will continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself,
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain that every human being is personally responsible
For every one of their thoughts, words and actions,
And that the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma,
In due course returns every one of them to is sender.
That’s why in each lifetime we are born to parents who are
Like the parent we ourselves were during our most recent lifetime.

Wise parents teach their children that they are personally
Responsible for every one of their thoughts, words and actions
And that the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma,
In due course returns every one of them.
Through their example they are showing that,
If one wants to get anything of value from earthly life,
It’s essential to first put something valuable into it.​
From as early as possible, wise parents encourage their children not to blindly swallow everything they hear, see or read; not to believe that something is true just because someone says so, whoever they may be; to let everything flow through the inner filter of their very own wise one or living God within, who communicates with everybody through the world of their feelings. If something is true or false, this guidance reliably lets us know.

Wise parents don’t endlessly give to their children. Through first giving something and then withholding it for a while, their offspring learn about its value. That’s how the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother have always been teaching us, their beloved children of the Earth the value of honesty and truth. And this is why our world needed approx. six thousand years of patriarchy. With the old religions unnatural all-male God-head and their steadily increasing store of false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices, and the insistence of their leaders that they are literally true, one step after another honesty and truth were almost completely removed from our world.

Although it seems that God and the Angels are allowing the present outburst of lying and cheating, deception and corruption, they will never cease to be the eye that does not sleep. Wise ones know that it must be happening for a wise higher reason. They forgive your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers because they really do not know what they are doing – most of all to themselves when, in due course, the law of Karma returns to them the seeds they are so happily sowing far and wide.

Wise ones know intuitively that our world’s present state is the crescendo and final instalment of being taught the value of honesty and truth. When they have reappeared, they will be appreciated and treasured beyond compare. Every one of us will ensure that they will never again go from us and our world. Wise parents realise that the Great Father/Mother together with their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light, are the true parents of the whole of humankind. Earthly parents can merely act as their representatives and can only ever be substitutes for the real thing.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius
Updated June 2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
• ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’​
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Going Home – Part One*_​
This song is winging its way to your heart on 21.06.2021. It’s this year’s Solstice Day when the Sun moved into Cancer at 03.32 hrs Greenwich Meantime. Cancer is the sign dedicated to the feminine nurturing and caring principle of Creation, the Great Mother of all life. Its energies  are good for reflecting on where we came from in present lifetime and who, on this occasion, acted as our parents, especially our mother.

Because this year is under the influence of the numbers 2022, as explained in another part of my writings, a triple dose of the Great Mother’s energies are at our disposal for the whole of the year. During the Sun’s transit through Cancer, which takes thirty days and nights, the main focus of Her energies are concentrated on everything that exists in our world. From the subconscious level, they are trying to encourage every one of us to connect with our true home, the spirit realm. This is the place from which every one of us – without exception – emerges at the beginning of each new lifetime and returns to when it has run its course.

During the Sun’s transit through Cancer, it’s also easier than at other times of the year to re-connect and communicate directly with our true parents and ancestors, the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit and light of the Universal Christ, who consists of nothing but love.

For the wise higher purpose of teaching our world the value of the Great Mother’s love and wisdom, Her qualities have been withheld from our world for around six thousand years of patriarchy. To my mind, that should be more than long enough. And that leaves us with the one hundred million dollar questions: ‘Are Great Mother’s qualities ready to return to our world? How much longer will it take for them to do so? Is our world ready?’ My inner guidance says: ‘Yes, if there are sufficient signs that your world has learnt enough by now.’

* * *​
*From 'Comfort For The Bereaved'

Going Home - Part Two*

Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day,
That’s how everybody goes home
Into the spirit world.

It’s not far, just close by,
Through an open door.
Work all done, cares laid by,
Pain and fear no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us,
Father’s waiting too.
Angels and helpers gathered
With the friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way,
Earth-bound sorrows done.
Shadows gone, break of day,
Real life’s just begun.

There’s no break, there’s no end ,
Just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile,
Going on and on . . .

I’m just going home!
Without being aware of it,
I have gone this way many times before.
And it’s good to know that none of us
Ever has to do so on their own.
One of the Angels of Death held our hand and
Took us back home into the world of spirit or light.
From which every one of us emerges
At the beginning of a new earthly lifetime.

God and the Angels always have been and
Forever will be as much part of us
As we are part of them.
And wherever our evolutionary pathway
May still have to take us,
There’s no need to be afraid of anything.
They will forever be accompanying us
And showing the way.
We shall always be safe because
In all Eternity our life will rest
In the loving embrace of the
Great Father/Mother of all life and
Their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’​
I believe that whenever the moment of someone’s departure from the earthly plane has come, no matter under what circumstances, it’s always at the right moment. And that’s going to apply as much to you and me, as well as everybody else. The way I understand life now, is that it is by no means a one-off affair, the way our world’s old religions tried to make us believe. Nobody is snuffed out like a candle, each time one of their earthly lifetimes has reached its end. Every human being’s existence consists of a long drawn out developmental journey that is constantly taking each individual, the whole of humankind and our world, forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of all life.

The essence of every human being is spirit/soul and like God, they are eternal and immortal. Only when the wise higher purpose of any given lifetime has been fulfilled, one of the Angels of death takes our spirit/soul’s home into the world of spirit or light. This is independent of what age our outer shell, the physical body, may be and in what manner our departure comes about. To my mind, no death can be described as ‘untimely’. It would be an injustice to the infinite wisdom and love with which God and the Angels in charge of our development are taking the greatest of care about attending to every detail of everybody’s evolutionary pathway.

Our Creator is the Divine Trinity of the Great Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s spirit and light, is our Creator’s Divine Trinity. And the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are the executors of the Divine great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation. They are responsible for the development of every human being who ever took part in earthly life, the whole of humankind and our world. This is the ultimate authority who decides about everything that, in keeping with the great plan, needs to happen in the whole of Creation. They are the only ones who have any true and everlasting power. Nothing is beyond or outside of their will and wishes. And no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place without their consent. This is true for any kind of death, including suicide. Find out more about this by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

The only part that dies when one of us departs from the earthly plane is their physical body. But that’s merely an outer shell which every spirit/soul requires for functioning and getting around in our world, for one lifetime only. Ever more of us these days are becoming aware that leaving our physical body behind does not mean we are dead. Because the essence of everyone’s being is spirit/soul, we can and will never die because just like God we are eternal and immortal. At the end of each earthly lifetime, one of the Angels of Death returns our spirit/soul to the world of spirit or light. It is humankind’s true home, the inner spiritual background of our world, from we emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to as soon as it has run its course.

 Whenever one of our loved ones has left this plane, there is no need to think that they have gone to a place somewhere ‘up above or out there’. Even though the spirit realm is invisible to earthly eyes, it is there nonetheless. Everything that appears in our world, the outer plane, first has to become manifest on its inner counterpart. Without the inner, there would be no outer; there would be no you and me. And that’s why there is no need to ever talk of those whose physical being has left us, as if they had disappeared altogether. They most certainly have not.

Our world is not really a home. It’s but a temporary staying place, a school and place for growing in wisdom and understanding of ourselves and the world around us. That’s how every human being’s consciousness slowly but steadily expands. Each can only do this from their own experiences. Nobody can do it for us. And everything that ever happens on this plane does so for a wise higher purpose that’s meant to teach those involved something.

And because I get much comfort from music, especially when it is accompanied by words that really speak to my heart, this song is now winging its way to you, in the hope that it might do the same for you.

Recommended Reading:
•‘From Darkness Into Light’
•‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

Recommended Viewing:
•‘Going Home’​
From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'To Jab Or Not To Jab – Part Fourteen'

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

You Are Special – Part Eleven

The Mass Of People Ruled By Cancer*_
​Did you know that astrologically the mass of people in our world is strongly under the influence of Cancer? It is the sign of the Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity who is also the soul of the whole of Creation, and every soul within it, including our own and that of our world. Cancer represents the soul of the people and like the soulful individuals who are born into this sign, the mass of people is extremely soft, sensitive and pliable, highly psychic and easily impressed and swayed by just about anything. Like any Cancerian, in times of crises when there is increased vulnerability to the negative thinking and feelings that are constantly pumped into the consciousness of our world by the mass media, we benefit greatly from carefully protecting ourselves psychically.

The following is an extract from my interpretation of the Sun in Cancer: ‘If you get the chance of watching the behaviour of a crowd, you will able to recognise how easily it can be reached through the emotions and how – like individual human beings who are spending their present lifetime in Cancer – it is all too easily swayed by just about any impression. For good and for evil, this has always has been exploited by humankind. Orators and dictators down the ages have used it to manipulate, rule and control the mob. It worked and all we can do is speculate whether or not they were consciously or unconsciously aware of what they were doing. One cannot help wondering how aware they were that the masses can be influenced because on the inner level and in the vast ocean of life we are all one.

‘The emotions are a body of water and water must be allowed to find its own way by flowing wherever it will, which is where it encounters least resistance. At its weakest point any dam will break and bring the whole structure down. In the same way, one person in a crowd going into hysterics, especially the one at the front, can set the whole multitude on fire and carry it with it, if need be into destruction. Emotionally and psychically we are all part of the great ocean of life and also of each other. Each one of us is a unique stream of consciousness in its own right that is nurtured by the ocean and in turn constantly feeds its learning back into the ocean.

‘Within this ocean, our whole world is one group soul with a common karmic past, present, future and destination. Contained in that, each nation is one group with its own karma; and within that again, each one of us is an individual soul that has its special karmic pathway to walk. Everything that feeds into the great ocean has an influence on it and everything it contains. This shows the importance of learning to control our thought processes and of feeding nothing but positive and loving thoughts into the collective consciousness, because spiritually nothing is ever wasted. Whenever one of us insists on looking for the good in every experience, situation and person, we are making a small contribution to our role as saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world.

‘Under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, we are all in this life to learn how to consciously influence the mass of people in positive ways that serve the highest good of our whole world. Consciously attuning ourselves in prayers and meditations to the outpourings of the energies of the Universal Christ, not only at this special time of the year but always, has never been a privilege for the selected few. The time has come in the evolution of our race that each one of us is required to make their contribution towards increasing the power of the blessing and healing energies of the Christ that are now pouring ever more strongly into us and our world.

‘Our oneness in the great ocean also sheds some light onto outbreaks of mass hysteria. To my mind, one of the most striking examples of this in recent years – apart from the present Swine Flu one – was the reaction of the British public to the death of Diana Princess of Wales, a Sun Cancerian. This connected her, the same as all other souls born into this sign, deeply with the mass of people.’

Louise L. Hay in her book ‘Heal your Body’ says about ‘Influenza: A response to mass negativity and beliefs. Fear. Belief in statistics. She suggests the following affirmation to neutralise their effects: ‘I am beyond group beliefs or the calendar. I am free from all congestion and influences.’

* * *

Update 22nd June 2021​
My inner guidance tells me that the mass of people is just as easily manipulated into responding to positive and constructive thoughts, words and actions that aim to serve the highest good and greatest joy of the whole of humankind and our world. That’s what happens when we keep on sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to our world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers, as well as the driving force behind them. For a long time by now, that’s been the pharma industry with its insatiable greed for money, supported by ever more money-spinning dreams of world-wide vaccinations, if possible compulsory ones and that many times over.

Today is the 22nd June and the year we are moving through is 2022. The Sun at present is moving through Cancer, the sign dedicated to the Great Mother of all life, whose planetary ruler is the Moon. Its energies influence every one of us from the subconscious level and that most strongly during dreamtimes at night. The 22 is one of the Master vibration numbers. See link below. That’s why the Great Mother’s energies today are available to everything that exists in our world with the strength of 2 x 5 = 10 = 1/0 = 1 Leo, ruled by the sign of the Great Father of all life, the Mother’s companion. This is a sure sign that together they are supporting us and our world throughout the year in which spiritual Mastership for us is ‘written in the Stars’.

But this is by no means all! Let’s take a look at 2 x 5 = 10 and add the 6 for the month of June = 16/7 = the Sun and Venus as well as Neptune, the co-ruler with Jupiter of Pisces, the zodiac’s last sign. When handled the right way, Neptune’s energies are providing humankind and our world with the highest love vibrations of the whole of Creation. That’s the level which our race’s development by now has reached. And because on the inner level all life is one and there is no separation between anything, each time one of us sends kind, loving and forgiving thoughts in anyone’s direction, in both parts of our world, everybody else benefits from them.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Psychic Protection’
•  ‘Studies In Mastership’​
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love*

Part of God’s Great design for all life
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.

There we have to wait patiently to be granted
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story.
By gradually shedding and leaving behind
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore.
With the passing of time it takes over
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.

New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge
That they are guiding and protecting us.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​
* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Stepping Stones Of Truth*

_*Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age*_​Living on the earthly plane can be likened to a giant river that sometimes seems to gently smile at us and on other occasion angrily roars. For a long time, trying to navigate these waters can be extremely difficult. Yet, when our development has reached a certain point, stepping stones appear one after the other that gradually makes coping with our earthly existence easier. Each one of them slowly but surely brings us closer to understanding God’s true nature, our own and why we are here.

1)    Earthly life is a journey of discovery. It is a place of learning, a school in which everybody simultaneously plays the part of student and teacher.

2)    None of us is ever alone. Wise ones from the higher levels of life in the spiritual background of our world, whom I like to call Angels, are in charge of its development and ours. Although they are invisible to earthly eyes, they have always been with every one of us and have never left us. Forever they will be guiding us and showing the way. Yet, only in the case of great emergencies do they interfere with what we are doing and, when the need for it arises, come to our rescue.

3)    Life is not a one-off thing. It’s an ongoing process that steadily takes every one of us forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. In the course of many earthly sojourns time and again we move through every sign and house of the zodiac. We are constantly in search of consciousness expanding experiences that increase our wisdom and understanding. That’s how, in the course of many lifetimes, every human being evolves into a God-like being.

4)    For me, God is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, who is the Sun of all suns and the Light of all lights. They are our true parents, because every human being, without exception, contains a spark of the Christ light. The essence of our being is spirit/soul and like God they are immortal and will never die. Therefore, in truth there is no death, merely a moving into another dimension of life, the world of spirit or light. That is humankind’s true home from which all of us emerge at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to when it has reached its end.

5)    Life in the whole of Creation is ruled by Divine justice. This justice is so perfect that initially it is hard to grasp by earthly minds. It’s basis is the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma which simply decrees that everything eventually has to return to its source. Although on the earthly plane people frequently enjoy creating unnecessary complications, on the spiritual level life is simplicity itself, as can clearly be seen from this law.

6)   Everybody possesses their very own built-in lie-detector and that is the inner guidance of the wise one or living God within. This is the only truly reliable teacher or guru in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of all things and the answer to any question we may ever care to ask. In any situation and at any given moment, it’s the only one who can reliably tells us whether something is right or wrong for us.

7)    Nothing on the earthly plane happens per chance, by accident or is a coincidence. Everything was created by those involved and serves the wise higher purpose of teaching us, individually and frequently collectively, some kind of a lesson. Life on our plane and everywhere else in the whole of Creation consists of cycles within cycles and circles within circles. The main law of life is love and in case you are still wondering about the pandemic 2020, it serves the redemption of old karmic debts and creating new ones, which in future lifetimes have to made good by those who are presently trespassing against the Universal laws.

8)    Through withholding something for a while, in God’s time and that can sometimes mean thousands of years, the Great Mother’s love and wisdom has always been teaching humankind the value of things. The pandemic is part of our honesty and truth lesson. Through the damage that a comparatively small minority can do to our world with its lying and cheating, the rest of us are being taught to value and appreciate honesty and truth.

9)    May reflecting on one of these stepping stones after the other, enable you to see for yourself that in truth there is nothing to be afraid of in earthly life. The lack of knowledge and understanding makes us afraid and fear is the root of all our world’s problems. There is no longer any need for being afraid when one discovers that God and the Angels have always been guiding and protecting every one of us with great loving care. Even though for a long time we are unaware of their presence, that’s what they will be doing, forever and ever.

10)    Spiritual knowledge belongs to everybody. It should not be sold to the highest bidders and used as a money spinner. If your inner guidance tells you that what you have found here is true, then share it with as many people as possible. Freely, freely you have received. Freely, freely now give!​
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Freely, Freely You Have Received’

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘The Greatest Glory’

From 'Words Of Hope And Encouragement'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Eleven

 Knowledge Is Light*_​The   Divine Trinity consists of the Great Father/Mother of all life and   their only born Son/Daughter, the Sun of all suns and the Light of all   lights, the Universal Christ. The will and power of the Father are the   first impulse of Creation. The wisdom and love of the Mother is the   second. And the third is the Christ Star’s light through which the   Father/Mother express and manifest themselves. This is how by and by   they have been getting to know ever more about who and what they are.   Because spiritually knowledge is light and not knowing darkness is the   reason behind the Father’s command: ‘Let there be light!’

Helen Keller, the blind and deaf author, political activist and   lecturer, said: ‘Knowledge is love, light and vision.’ Alas, this does   not apply to any kind of knowledge. Searching for enlightenment through   the right kind of knowledge that has always been why every human   spirit/soul has to spend many lifetimes in the school of earthly life.   Until we have evolved sufficiently to receive the right kind of   knowledge and understand it, we are prisoners of each temporary vehicle  for getting around on the Earth, the outer shell of our physical body.   It takes a long time until the initial darkness of not knowing who and   what we truly are dissolves.

Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, we have always been and   forever will be searching for experiences that increase our wisdom and   understanding of our existence and the wise higher purpose it serves.   Each step every one of us proceeds towards the goal of finding full   enlightenment in the knowledge of God’s true nature, our own and our   special relationship with the Divine, not only expands our personal   consciousness but also that of Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.   The discovery that life on our home planet has always been unfolding in   keeping with God’s great plan of life is a major move in the right   direction. I believe that astrology in the right hands can be turned   into a most helpful instrument for recognising and understanding the   wise higher purpose of our solar system’s planetary arrangements. When   one takes a closer look at it, it becomes clear that it was designed   with the greatest of care like a giant clockwork that functions with   astonishing accuracy.

But that’s by no means the end of anything. The plan for the development   of our world is part of the design for the whole of Creation. Within  both of them there are also zillions of small plans for the evolutionary   progress of every human spirit/soul that down the ages has emerged  from  our Creators heartmind. From the moment of their first appearance  in  earthly life every one of us has carried around in their heart a  spark  of the Great Light of the Universal Christ. The warmth and love  of the  Christ light are constantly drawing every one of these minute  lights  towards itself. From the word ‘go’, each one is guided and  protected by  the Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the  Christ Circle, as  well as the guides and helpers who are serving them  in the lower ranks  of the spirit realm.

Intuitively, these friends have always tried to show us the way. They   are the voice of the wise one or living God, the small still voice of   our conscience who knows very well what is right and wrong, even though  the earthly self, to its detriment, for a long time is reluctant to   follow its advice. In spite of this, supported and nourished by the   Christ Star’s light, the strength of each spark’s own light slowly but   surely increases. With the passing of time, the tiny sparks who once   found themselves exiled on the strange and unfamiliar material plane,   begin to stir from their slumbering state. Their earthly self’s love   nature wakes up and with every passing lifetime this aspect of our   nature grows stronger. This development continues until the spark has   evolved into a shining light that’s doing its best to do its share of   dispersing the darkness of ignorance, whose clouds to this day are   filling and surrounding our world’s  consciousness.

The right kind of knowledge for every earthling is the awareness that   the dot and circle in the middle of our birthcharts represent our   Highest Self in whom we are all one. They are a symbol of the Great Sun  of the Universal Christ, only born Son/Daughter of the Great   Father/Mother of all life, the Light of all lights and the Sun above and   behind the Sun in the sky above us. Everything that exists in the   whole  of Creation has been created from this Star’s light and every one  of  us, without exception, started their evolutionary journey as one of  Its  sparks. With the help of Its  light and warmth the Divine Trinity   constantly draws all lifeforms, not merely that of the Earth, closer   into its loving embrace. Increasingly beautiful and perfect   manifestations of everything that once emerged as a mere idea from the   heartmind of the Father are the result. Perfect in this context means   all characteristics accepted and integrated, and all  dualities and   polarities working peacefully and harmoniously together, the way they   are doing in our Creator.

It is in the nature of evolution that the predestined pathway of every   human spirit/soul begins with experiencing itself as a physical being in   a world of matter who can do nothing but manifesting the drives and   urges of its lower nature. Through the spiritual wisdom and   understanding that comes our way in the course of many lifetimes our   consciousness keeps on expanding, under the influence of the Christ   light the amount of light in the cells of our being increases   correspondingly. Through our earthly self gradually bringing forth ever  more of the characteristics of its God or Christ nature, every one of us  slowly but surely evolves into a Christed one in their own right and   one of the finest and most noble and perfect specimens of our race.   Perfect here means whole and holy, i.e. all aspects of our nature   integrated and healed into one.

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘Away In A Manger’
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘Let There Be Lights In The Firmaments’
•  ‘How Did It All Begin?’

From 'Our World In Transition'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Twenty

What’s Truly Ahead Of Humankind?*_​To my mind, the best way of studying astrology is being equipped with hindsight rather than peering into the future and making more or less wild assumptions of what may lie ahead. I never had time for programming people into expecting negative or positive things and so probably helping them to come about. The older I get, the more I enjoy reflecting on how the energies of the planetary dance in the sky above our world have always been influencing the flow of all our lifetimes, past and present ones. All of us being integral parts not only of humankind and its world, but the whole of Creation, it’s not hard to recognise why astrology is also known as the Divine science. In my view, this name is justified in view of the clarity with which it has always been revealing anyone’s predestined pathway, including that of our world.

Astrology has taught me an infinite number of things, and for every one of them I am deeply grateful. Is it any wonder that, with the passing of time, I became ever more fascinated by this subject? For example, with its help I discovered first hand that the Aquarian age really is going to be the age of truth. That’s why ever more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth for quite some time has appeared in our world and that in many different ways. My writings is but one of them. God’s great evolutionary plan for our world clearly shows that for a long time our world has steadily been moving towards a period when there will be no point trying to hide anything from public view and knowledge. That’s because, with the passing of time, ever more of us will prefer being taught, guided and protected by their inner teacher, the wise one and living God within everybody, every one’s very own built-in lie-detector.

This is the only truly reliable teacher in the whole of Creation, who really knows the way of all things and the answers to any questions we shall ever care to ask. This teacher assures me that there are no concentration camps and/or communistic take-over bids ahead for humankind. It’s not going to happen for the simple reason that such things would mean moving backwards on the evolutionary spiral of life for the whole of Creation, therefore also every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world. The Universal main laws are love and evolution, i.e. evolution that is based on love and therefore never moves backwards, merely forwards and upwards. The first laws are closely followed by that of cause and effect or Karma. With the knowledge of Universal laws God and the Angels are placing the rudder for steering the ship of their fate in the desired direction in everybody’s own hands. The knowledge of them enables everybody to start sending nothing but good, right and beautiful thoughts, words and actions into the ethers. As soon as our karmic debts have been attended to and redeemed, by none other than us, nothing but more of what we are sending will ever return to us. It’s as simple as that!

That’s what my inner guidance says and it has never told me an untruth or led me astray. It is telling me that the TRUTH will always come out, but in God’s time and not ours. That means when the energies are right, the sufficient amounts of karmic debts have been redeemed and no new ones were created. Safely stored in their soul memories, every bit of theirs is going to accompany the spiritually young and inexperienced spirit/souls to their new home planet, each time they are occupied with continuing their education as physical beings in a material world. At the hands of another new generation of troublemakers and scaremongers, they will then be taking the part of the older generation on the receiving end of the suffering they, in their present earthly lifetime, are creating for our world. And that’s how another one of the vast circles of life will then be closing.

And yet, because today’s troublemakers and scaremongers are unaware of what they are doing to themselves and what eventually is bound to return to them, why not try to lighten that burden for them by continuing to send kind, loving and forgiving thoughts? To my mind, that’s only fair. After all, it’s what we did in previous lifetimes when we were spiritually as young and inexperienced as they presently are, attending the same lesson in the earthly school of life. Otherwise we would not have to take part in our world’s present situation. The longer the plandemic continues, the more karmic debt entries are likely to accumulate in the spiritual bank book of the spiritual youngsters. Because of this, the less compatible their energies will be for reincarnating onto Mother Earth, when her transformation into a spiritual and ethereal planet is complete, at the predestined time that’s in keeping with God’ great evolutionary plan. Naturally, the age of someone’s physical body has nothing to do with the maturity of its indwelling spirit/soul.

And as soon as one contemplates the situation and views it from a higher spiritual perspective, it emerges that nobody in our world is really guilty. Spiritually, isn’t every one of us is merely a temporary student in the earthly school of life? Aren’t we all nothing but children attending our lessons and doing our homework? Because every one of us has to start at point zero of a journey that takes us constantly forwards and upwards on the great evolutionary spiral of life, how could anyone accuse us of being guilty of spiritual ignorance during the early and middle stages? It’s a journey that for everybody consists of a predestined number of lifetimes that takes us from the beginner’s class to having evolved into a Christed one, each in their own right.  

‘To paraphrase words from the Jesus legend: ‘Let those among you who are free from sin, cast the first stone.’ As soon as any kind of situation is viewed from the Karmic angle, it would be most unwise for anyone to pick up a stone, never mind throwing it. And would you dare to throw a stone of condemnation towards the young and inexperienced souls, who are committing such acts? After all, aren’t they your siblings in the family of humankind, your younger brothers and sisters? What they are doing is part of the early phases of humankind’s earthly curriculum, just the same as you had to experience in past lifetimes. Never forget that all of it is provided by God’s wisdom and love. There would be no point in asking God and the Angels to forgive any trespassers against the law of love, because they are standing by and know exactly what is happening.’

In view of all this and in preparation for the new golden age that is surely coming our way, let’s reach out to everybody and start forgiving. First we need to forgive ourselves for once setting the wheels of fate for this, that and the other in motion. The next step is reaching out to all those who ever took part in the play-acting of the earthly school, for getting so lost in the roles that were played during each lifetime. The unpleasant things could only happen because we were as yet unaware of: a) why we were on the earthly plane; b) why we insisted doing them to each other and even enjoyed it; c) that ultimately whatever we do to anyone, we are doing to ourselves. And that’s because of the law of cause and effect or Karma, which in the fullness of time returns to us everything we send into our world in thoughts, words and actions.

‘Your forgiveness should be such that the person who is forgiven does not know that you are forgiving them. They should not feel guilty about their mistake. This is the right type of forgiveness. If you make someone feel guilty about a mistake, then you have not truly forgiven them.’ Patanjali Yoga Sutras ‘The Art of Living’

P.S. My inner guidance tells me that the following Jon Rappaport items are the truth and nothing but the truth.

1.    ‘COVID-19 is the murder of old people.’ By Jon Rappaport 2nd August 2021



			COVID-19 is the murder of old people « Jon Rappoport's Blog
		


2.    ‘If there is no virus, why are all these people dying?’ By Jon Rappaport 3rd August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/08/03/if-there-is-no-virus-why-are-all-these-people-dying/


3.    ‘The Vaccine War: who really has the upper hand?’ By Jon Rappaport 3rd August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/08/03/the-vaccine-war-who-really-has-the-upper-hand/

4.    ‘Turning flu cases into COVID through manipulation. Easy as pie.’ By Jon Rappoport 5th August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...-into-covid-through-manipulation-easy-as-pie/

‘The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it will hate those who speak it.’ George Orwell

‘It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.’ Mark Twain​
Recommended Reading:
• ‘The New Golden Age’
• ‘Building Our New World’
• ‘Past, Present And Future’
• ‘The Future Of Humankind’
• ‘All Things Are Possible’
•  ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•  ‘Hold Your World’
•  ‘Healing The Earth’
•  ‘Mother Earth’
• ‘Sharing Your Gifts’
• ‘The Best Is Yet To Be’
•  ‘Only A Shadow’

From 'Our World In Transition'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The End Of Fear*

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
When we consciously become aware
Of our own Highest God or Christ nature,
We realise that nobody on the earthly plane
Has any real power whatever.
The only true eternal power always has been
And forever will be resting safely in the hands
Of God and the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle,
Known as the throne of God.

The essence of every human being is spirit/soul.
God is as much part of us as we are part of God.
And like God, we are immortal and eternal.
In truth, there is no death,
Merely transformations that move us
Into a different dimension of life,
The world of spirit or light,
Humankind’s true home from which
We emerge at the beginning of a new lifetime
And return to, when it has run its course.

The only trustworthy and reliable guru and teacher
In the whole of Creation does not exist in the
Outside world. It is everybody’s very own
Inner guidance of the wise one or living God within,
Who knows the way of all ways and
The answers to any questions we
May ever care to ask.

Simultaneously, this part of our being
Is everybody’s own built-in lie-detector who
Reacts to anything that comes our way
With either ‘this is true’ or ‘this is false’.
That’s where we need to go for finding out
The truth about the plandemic.

Updated August  2021

Recommended Reading:
• ‘There Is No Death’
• ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Twenty-Two

 Message Of Hope From The Spirit Realm – Part Five

 All Is Well With You And Your World*_​‘In keeping with God’s great evolutionary plan for your world, with every passing day you are drawing closer to the new golden age. By, as frequently as possible, imagining and thinking about what it is going to bring to your world, every one of you can make a valuable contribution to ushering this age in. All you have to do is think about what future might be in store for Mother Earth. Then visualise her as a place where hunger and thirst of any kind are no longer known and that this has come about quite naturally, because everybody merely takes what they need and leaves the rest for those behind. Mahatma Gandhi told your world a long time ago: ‘The Earth has enough for everyone’s need, but not for their greed.’

‘There will no longer be any room for what in your world used to be known as religions. The word itself is based on the Latin ‘religare’, which means connecting. Instead of connecting humankind with God, the old religions kept you away from finding out who and what God truly is, the true nature of every human being and what kind of a special relationship you have with the Divine. The deeper your world moves into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the more people are going to find out that the true nature of everything that exists in the whole of Creation is love. The Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, is everybody’s true God and eternal parent.

‘The more time passes, the more people will quite naturally behave in keeping with what their inner guidance tells them is true. Eventually, all will be working together, peacefully and harmoniously, for the highest good and greatest joy of the whole. Unselfishly everybody will apply the talents that have so generously been bestowed on all of God’s children of the Earth, to contribute to making your planet into an ever more agreeably peaceful and beautiful place. Death has been overcome because physical bodies will eventually no longer be required for getting around.

‘Pursuing selfish aims of glory and honour for themselves and accumulating ever more material possessions are things of the past, because people know that spiritually they are worthless. Everybody is supporting everybody else. Lying and cheating, deception of the self and others are unknown. Truth and honesty have become your world’s supreme rulers. With the passing of time, its outer plane has become like its inner spiritual counterpart. Everybody is aware of who and what they truly are and why they are taking part in earthly life. Dreams and ambitions of winding up as the materially richest person in your world have been left behind.

‘Love is the law of life and also the new religion of the Aquarian Age. As it has its seat in the intelligence all human hearts and souls possess, there is no need to be highly educated or being equipped with exceptional knowledge to understand its language. At the moment of the creation of every new human being the knowledge that this would one day come about is programmed into the spark of the Universal Christ’s light in their heart. That’s why the knowledge of this evolutionary outcome is known on the deepest innermost level of the whole of humankind. Deep within every one of you knows that in truth:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​
‘If your inner guidance responds to the above and tells you that it is true, then for you it is – even though it may not yet be for those around you. When you know about this new religion and understand it from the depths of your own being and heart, you will forever feel safe and cared for by the Great Father/Mother’s wisdom and love. This is the freedom that the Aquarian age has in store for every one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. There is no need to argue with anyone over what you know is the truth, trying to convince them because they too will wake up when the moment for this to happen has come round for them, at the predestined time.

‘They too will then know that everything always has been and forever will be well with you and your world and that this is because its reins have never left the hands of God and the Angels. They appreciate that everything that ever happened in your world was necessary for the wise higher reason of teaching humankind the many different lessons, which each one of you in their role as a young God in the making, is obliged to take part in during the first instalment of their apprenticeship. That’s what all of you are, independent of where anyone may still be on their individual evolutionary journey. And although for a long time earthlings are unaware of our presence, we have always been with every one of you and that will forever continue. All the way, to wherever you may still be required to continue your education, we shall be with you, guiding and protecting as ever. And because you then know about our presence, there will never be any need for being afraid of anything again.

‘One of the earthly school’s most vital lessons has been and to this day is the one that deals with honesty and truth. Withholding these qualities very largely from your world during the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy provided sufficient numbers of you with plenty of opportunities for learning to appreciate their value. That’s why in some of your past lifetimes you were at the giving end of lying, cheating and deceiving yourself and those around you. To enable you to recognise both sides of that coin, during later earthly sojourns you found yourself at the receiving end of these things. Your world’s present situation is the closing of this circle with its crescendo of lying, cheating and dishonesty.

‘Without first having been made familiar with both sides of the honesty and truth issue, you would still be unable to recognise dishonesty and untruths as unpleasant and unworthy of God’s children of the Earth and young Gods in the making. And if you were one of those who does not yet know the difference between material and spiritual wealth, you would also spend your material wealth for the pursuit of supposedly humanitarian purposes, when your true intentions are quite the opposite. You would then also be unaware that everybody has a spiritual bank account and that the only way of accumulating entries on its credit side is by sincerely working for the good of humankind and everything that shares your world with you.

‘This is why we are asking you to continue sending kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to those who to this day are blind enough to spend their material resources as well as their time with thinking of and carrying out money-spinning exercises, on an ever grander scale. These people do not yet know that the time that’s been granted for their present lifetime is their most precious and valuable resource. For as long as they unaware that the world in which they are living has an inner spiritual background, they do not know that what they think of as their most secret thoughts in our realm are as if they were being shouted from the rooftops. The intentions behind every thought, word and deed of your world can be seen with great clarity by all inhabitants of ours. Forgive them, for they really do not yet know not what they are doing!

‘None of your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers is your enemy. Nobody ever truly is. Everybody is your sibling in the great family of humankind. The spiritually younger and less experienced ones in your midst deserve the compassion of their elder and more experienced siblings because they understand that what the youngsters are constantly in the process of creating, God’s law of Karma is bound return to them in full measure, in due course. Every kind, loving and forgiving thought that’s sent their way by any one of you adds some of your light to that of the other person’s higher God or Christ nature, and increases its influence on their lower earthly self’s development. Besides, whatever you do to help them creates a credit entry in your spiritual bankbook.

‘On the 22nd August 2021 the full Moon in Aquarius took place at 12.02 hrs Greenwich Meantime. Shortly after at 21.05 hrs GMT this was followed by the Sun’s entry into Virgo, the zodiac’s teaching and healing sign. The first encouraging bit of news about the end of the plandemic that landed in the Aquarian inbox was the following on 23rd August 2021: ‘Big Pharma and Anthony Fauci Have Lost a Lawsuit Filed by Robert F Kennedy Jr. and a Group of Scientists!’

https://www.londontimes.live/lifestyle/big-pharma-and-anthony-fauci-have-lost-a-lawsuit-filed-by-robert-f-kennedy-jr-and-a-group-of-scientists/ 
​From 'Our World In Transition'​​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Twenty-Two

Message Of Hope From The Spirit Realm – Part Six

The Truth Must Be Out*_​
‘On the inner level of your world all is one and there is no separation between anything, just the same as there isn’t between anything that exists in the whole of Creation, not merely on your planet. That’s why what’s done for one, in positive and/or negative ways, is done for and to all. And because every human being is but a child and a student in the earthly school of life, spiritually and before God the question of guilt does not exist. All are known as the Great Father/Mother’s beloved children of the Earth, as a Divine offspring and young God in the making, each in their own right. Everybody at any given moment has reached a different developmental stage, that’s the only difference between all of them. Although it may sometimes not look like this on the earthly plane, every one is equally loved, totally and unconditionally.

‘Everybody’s true needs are constantly being attended to, with the greatest of loving care. It’s just that sometimes that are not to your liking. But whenever something unpleasant happens to someone, there is a wise higher reason for it. As the main law of life for the whole of Creation is love, this applies to sinners against this law just as much as when someone has reached the last phase of their earthly education and is evolving into a Christed one, in their own right. Not merely the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, but all your friends and helpers in our world are aware of this. We only see everyone’s wholeness. We know that the highest, best and noblest characteristics are in every one of you, even though it may still take a long time for them to emerge from some people’s innermost being and become visible on the outer plane. Never doubt that these equalities are there nonetheless.

‘These people, the same as all other manifestations of life in the whole of Creation, are incessantly being drawn forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral. At the same time, they are taking part in the development of the whole of humankind and your world. It takes many earthly lifetimes of being taken through every sign and house of the zodiac, and that time and again, before the characteristics of someone’s higher God or Christ begin to become visible. Only through constant practising in the course of many further earthly sojourns can anyone’s gifts and talents eventually burst forth to full bloom.

‘Many of those who for a while are recuperating in our realm from the stresses and strain of their most recent earthly lifetime enjoy that from here they can support the loved ones, whom they had to leave behind on the earthly plane, much better than when both parties still took part in it. On top of that, they love the many things that are only available on this side of the veil that separates our two worlds. Most popular of all is that the true intentions behind everything that happens on your side are clearly visible behind the scenes, so to speak, in our realm. They love consulting us, their spirit friends and helpers, about the whole picture of what’s behind and ahead of not only their loved ones on your plane, but the whole of humankind and your world. That makes it much easier for them to understand that whatever may still have to happen there, individually and collectively, is for a wise higher reasons.

‘We hope that ever more people on your side know by now that the Age of Aquarius is the age of truth, and that this age has been with you for quite some time. The deeper your world penetrates into it, the more of it is being revealed. Nobody can hide the truth forever for the simple reason that this would be against the will and wishes of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their evolutionary plan for planet Earth and humankind’s development, on all levels. The truth about anything that exists in your world and all others MUST eventually become known. That’s what the evolutionary plan had in mind when it decreed that, for the sake of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth, it was essential that people in many of their earthly lifetimes took part in what became known as the patriarchy, which lasted for around six thousand years.

‘During this period ever more outrageous lying, cheating and deceptions of the self and others were not only allowed but encouraged in your world. It came about with the help and will of God and the Angels, because nothing in the whole of Creation ever happens without them. That’s how ideas for an all-male God-head and ever stranger purposely fear-inducing tales about life and death, Heaven and hell, God and the devil were seeded into the minds of those who would know how to exploit them, to support their lust for acquiring power over ever increasing numbers of people. They could then be exploited to support their rulers ever grander money-spinning ideas. That’s how layer upon layer of fears were systematically built into the soul memories of all who were destined to take part in earthly life during that time. Each one of these layers was stored in people’s subconscious minds. From there they have the power of influencing their earthly selves so they are petrified of anything that’s invisible. That’s what to this day is making millions in your world into what’s become known as ‘sheeple’.

‘They are people who willingly allow themselves to be led by their noses and being vaccinated with something that at best could be harmless and at worst might cause considerable harm. They believe that what the pharma industry’s propaganda machinery for quite some time has been churning out really is true. That’s why they wish to be protected against a non-existent virus that is supposed to have the power of wiping the whole of humankind from the face of the Earth, when nothing could be further from the truth. These people don’t mind how many more times the industry’s propaganda machinery invents further variations of that virus and with their lies convince them that further jabs are necessary.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
• ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
• ‘In The Halls Of Learning’
• ‘You Are Special’

From 'Our World In Transition'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Yearning For Our True Home

 Wandering Between Two Worlds*_


I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’
Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’

The song speaks of the wanderer between two worlds,
Which every one of us is.
It’s about the earthly self’s longing and yearning
For its true eternal home that cannot be found on that plane,
Which only exists in the inner world of the spirit realm.
The essence of our being is spirit/soul and they,
Like God, are eternal and immortal.
Death is unknown to them.  

In the noisy busyness of the outer material world
Our earthly selves frequently feel like strangers
And are profoundly unhappy and disturbed.
That’s hardly surprising because
Every human being once emerged as mere idea
From the heartmind of the Great Father.
He gave birth to us with the help of
The Great Mother’s love and wisdom.
Together, in the sweetest harmony, they place a tiny spark
Of the light and warmth of their only born
Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ,
In the heart of each new human being that’s about to
Appear for the first time on the earthly plane of life,
To start taking part in the many lessons of that school.

For a while we rest in the spirit realm,
To rest and recuperate from the stresses of earthly life.
We spend many lifetimes on that plane
Each time we return to it, we bring with us
Every bit of learning from previous lifetimes
That’s now stored in the memories of our soul
In the subconscious part of our new earthly self.
From there whatever we’ve already learnt has the power of
Influencing us in either positive or negative ways.

Every earthly lifetime is merely a temporary stopover.
Each one enables us to steadily advance on
Our personal evolutionary spiral.
This is how, one small step after another,
Because of taking part in the many lessons
That the earthly school of life offers,
Our development on many different levels progresses.

On every occasion we stay until that’s lifetime’s
Purpose has been fulfilled.
The lessons we promised the wise ones in charge of us  
To take part in have been imbibed and
A sufficient amount of our karmic debts redeemed.
Only then do we return to our true eternal home,
The world of spirit or light, where
We rest and recuperate from life on the earthly plane.

The knowledge of our true eternal home is
Programmed into each spark before being
Launched on what’s going to be an
Exceedingly long and protracted evolutionary journey.
And that’s why, on the deepest innermost level of their being,
Every one of us during our times on the earthly plane
Has not forgotten that there is a home somewhere,
Where we all live together in peace and harmony,
Where trouble and strife, warmongering and empire-building
Are unknown.
Instead of exploiting and taking advantage of each other,
Everybody helps and supports those around them.

This is how it comes about that deep within every one of us
There’s always a strong yearning and longing for such a place.
But although we would dearly love to go and live there,
It does not seem to exist anywhere. We cannot find it.
It takes a long time until we realise that this is because
Such a place doesn’t exist on our world’s outer material plane.
The song was written to remind us of the everlasting
Realities of our nature and its spiritual home,
Where every one of us truly belongs.

We emerge from it at the beginning of
Another earthly lifetime and return to,
Enriched by some more learning and growing,
As soon as it has run its course.

Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Schubert
Updated for our time by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘The Wanderer’

Sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘Legends For The Aquarian Age’

From 'Songs Of Inspiration'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Twenty-Two

Message Of Hope From The Spirit Realm – Part Seven

Do Not Believe Anything At Face Value*_​‘It’s good and right that you should not believe that anything that comes your way is true, just because someone says that’s what it is. That was never the right thing to do and most certainly is not these days. It’s not for nothing that your Creator equipped every one of you with their own built-in lie-detector, so that with the passing of time each would learn to pass everything through the filter of the wise one or living God within. That’s everybody’s inner guidance who has always been trying to communicate with you through the world of your feelings. Its reactions have for a long time been ignored to the detriment of many. Never has it been of more vital importance to pay attention to how it responds to everything.

‘If something feels right, for you it is – even though it may not yet be for anyone around you. This part of you is a very special and precious gift that’s put in the cradle, so to speak, of every human being by their loving and caring eternal parents, the Great Father/Mother. People ignore this gift to their detriment, especially with regard to all kinds of religious teachings, including some of the most ancient ones. It also applies to what the pharma industry’s propaganda machinery produces to convince humankind that there really is a Covid virus, when in truth it never existed. God and the Angels are waiting for your call so they can show you intuitively how to go about uplifting and transmuting the negative and damaging energies of these troublemakers and scaremongers into blessing, healing and harmonising ones that will not only benefit you but also the whole of humankind and your world.

‘After all, you have been granted the gift of this particular lifetime because it offers more opportunities than any previous ones to assist ever more of you with reaching the ultimate goal of the school of earthly life’s education, from which every human being, in the fullness of time, is destined to emerge as a Christed one, in their own right. The only way this can come about is through dedicating what’s left of your present lifetime to making a unique contribution to bringing healing and light in the form of a better understanding of the purpose of humankind’s earthly existence to as many as possible in your world. As ever the rule applies of first healer heal thyself! And from that point reach out to those around you, so they can learn from what’s come to you during your personal healing journey of a thousand miles, which for every human being starts with one single step. Never forget that whenever one of you is healing, the whole of humankind and your world are doing the same. This is how every one of you in due course evolves not only into a healer and bringer of light, but also a saviour and redeemer of yourself, the human race and your world.

‘How about starting on this road with telling those around you that humankind’s earthly existence is by no means a one-off affair, at the end of which every one of you is snuffed out like a candle so that nothing remains. That’s the main false belief that needs to go from your world because in truth, every human being’s existence consists of a long drawn out evolutionary journey that starts with many lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. If that were true, humankind’s earthly existence would be very unfair and unjust and that most certainly is not the case. We shall return to this theme in a moment.

‘Life in the whole of Creation is subject to Divine justice. This justice is so fair and just that it is hard to grasp for anyone who is still taking part in the initial stages of their evolutionary journey in the earthly school of life. As many of you know by now, God’s justice is based on the law of cause and effect also known as the law of Karma, which has already been extensively covered in previous parts of the Aquarian writings. Like all truly great ideas, the concept of this law is simplicity itself. It decrees that everything that’s sent by anyone in the whole of Creation, in thoughts, words and actions onto the etheric planes, in the fullness of time has to find its way back to its sender. On its return journey it gathers some more of the energies of the intentions that others on the same wavelength have added to the stream of consciousness in which everything in your world feeds, adding to the darkness or light that already exists.

‘If it were true that humankind’s earthly existence is a one-off affair, how would it come about that some in your world are ultra rich and others desperately poor? Why should some be as fit as fiddles and others struggle with health issues all their lives? That would only be possible if their existence came about in haphazard fashion and that most certainly is not the case. Life on the earthly plane always has and forever will unfold in the most orderly fashion, the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation. Every one of you, one small step after another, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on God’s great evolutionary spiral of life, individually as well as collectively. Nothing illustrates our Creator’s genius and its loving and caring ways better than the law of cause and effect because it ensures that nothing and nobody can ever get lost in the vastness of time and space in the whole of Creation. Everything in due course quite naturally has to find its way back home into the loving embrace of their true and eternal them. That’s why it’s impossible for anyone to ever be left by them.

‘The law of cause and effect is an expression and practical application of the first two laws of life: love and evolution, i.e. evolution that’s based on love. As a result, everything that’s ever been brought into being anywhere in the whole of Creation, with the passing of time – and that can be thousands or millions of lifetimes in earthly terms – evolves from its crude initial stage to something ever more beautiful and perfect. Perfect in this sense of the words means all aspects of their nature, especially in the case of human beings, have been taken possession of and developed. That’s how every small earthly self, in the course of countless lifetimes, evolves into a Christed one, each in its own right, who is then capable of using all their gifts and talents for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of humankind, Mother Earth and ultimately the whole of Creation.

‘We have come to reassure you that all is well with you and your world and this is because all of you together are constantly penetrating ever deeper into the Aquarian age. As many of you know by now, it is the age of truth during which the wisdom and truth from the Highest levels of life will be flowing with ever increasing strength into all earthly minds who are ready to receive and understand its messages. Every earthly mind always has been a receiver/transmitter station for their ideas, without for a long time realising that this is what’s happens on the earthly plane. Every human being is destined to take charge of this instrument and develop it, so that in due course all of you will be capable of serving God and the Angels with the same kind of accuracy and efficiency.

‘Nobody can hide the truth forever and that is for the simple reason that, in keeping with God’s great evolutionary plan for your world it is only intended to remain hidden for as long as it takes to teach the whole of humankind the value of honesty and truth. The first essential part of this lessons has been making your world familiar with what kind of effect dishonesty, lying, cheating and deceptions have when everyone is – seemingly – allowed to practise them to their heart’s content. By now this has almost run it’s course. The plandemic is the final outburst of these characteristics. At the same time it serves the purpose of redeeming the karmic debts that were incurred by the majority of those who presently have to take part in earthly life and are at the receiving end of what your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers enjoy handing out, without having a clue of what God’s perfect justice, in the fullness of time is bound to return to them. That’s the price many in your world are paying now for once having been at the giving end of lying and cheating. And with this another large circle of learning experiences closes.

‘Everything that is in your life at present was in some way created by none other than you yourself. It’s your own doing because each one of you is responsible for every thought, word and action that’s sent into your world. This applies to all of your lifetimes, those of long ago as well as the most recent one. Hand in hand with God and the Angels, without being aware of what you were doing, you brought every bit of it into being. This is because, unbeknown to you for a long time, you are young Gods in the making, children of the Great Father/Mother of all life, co-creators with them. Every one of you is at present serving the first part of their apprenticeship by taking part in the lessons of the earthly school of life, as a material being in a material world.’

P.S. A few more items from the voice of truth:

1) ‘Massive fraud in reporting vaccine injuries; withheld data, pretence of ‘safe and effective’.’ By Jon Rappaport 17th August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...cine-injuries-withheld-data-pretense-of-safe/

2)    ‘Yes, Trump did tell RFK Jr. to investigate vaccine dangers. And why it matters.’ By Jon Rappaport 23rd August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...o-investigate-vaccine-dangers-why-it-matters/

3)   ‘Breaking: FDA gives full approval to COVID vaccines; no public hearing; no transparency; no open review of vaccine data.’ It all happened behind closed doors. By Jon Rappaport 23rd August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/08/23/fda-gives-full-approval-to-covid-vaccines-no-public-hearing-no-transparency/ 

4)    ‘Did FDA really approve the Pfizer COVID vaccine? Wait. What?’ By Jon Rappaport 25th August 2021

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021/08/25/did-fda-really-approve-the-pfizer-covid-vaccine-wait-what/ 

5)    ‘God finally consents to an interview about COVID.’ By Jon Rappaport 25th August 2021



			God finally consents to an interview about COVID « Jon Rappoport's Blog
		

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
• ‘God – The Great Genius’
• ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
• ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Twenty-Two

Message Of Hope From The Spirit Realm – Part Eight

Circles Opening And Closing *_​‘Let’s return for a moment to some of the patriarchy’s false beliefs. One of the most significant ones has been that, in due course, a saviour and redeemer by the name of Jesus would appear in your world to keep all those who believe that he exists from frying forever in the fires of hell. Something similar has for some time by now been happening in your world with the help of an equally non-existent virus. It’s good to see that ever more of you by now realise that this virus is but a figment of imagination, the same as Jesus. He never was a historical figure, who once walked in the midst of humankind and that’s because the story of his life is but a legend. The truth behind the surface words of this tale had to remain hidden for a long time, because that’s an essential part of humankind’s lesson about the value of honesty and truth.

‘The Aquarian age is the age of truth. That’s why by now ever more of you are waking up to realisation that there is but one true saviour and redeemer and that is their very own inner higher God or Christ nature. This function never had anything to do with outside forces. In every one of you the characteristics of this aspect of your being had to remain dormant until their lower earthly self reached the developmental point when it begins to stir from its slumbering state and the wise one or living God within wakes up. Slowly but surely your higher nature then starts to influence its earthly counterpart in many beneficial ways. This continues until the energies of your God of Christ nature have become so strong that they completely take over from the lower ones. That’s when everyone’s own inner guidance then reveals itself as the only truly reliable teacher and guru that exists in the whole of Creation, who knows the way of all things and the answers to any question its earthly counterpart may ever care to ask.

‘The lust for money-spinning and greed once were the true intentions behind the invention of a non-existent saviour and redeemer of humankind, approx. two thousand years ago by the name of Jesus. This has been repeated with the pharma industry’s invention of a virus called Covid. And the most powerful and only truly effective protection against deceptions of any kind, including the two mentioned here, is the Divine gift of everybody’s own built-in-lie-detector. It is available free of charge as soon as you discover its existence, tune into it and start using it. If you don’t know how to go about it, ask for our assistance. At any given moment we are only too happy to help you with anything that’s troubling you. However, without asking for our assistance, it cannot come to anyone.

‘Should you be asking whether the truth will emerge and how much of it, when and how it is destined to be revealed and by whom, it’s not up to us to reveal it to you. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are smiling and nodding: you will be able to discover this for yourselves when the time is right. Everything can only happen in God’s time and not yours, i.e. when the energies are right to allow it. All we can tell you at present is that every one of you and your whole world have much to look forward to. There really is no need to be afraid of anything, especially not when your time has come for returning to our realm.

‘Your enjoyment starts with being able to move around without the encumbrance of a physical body that’s in almost constant need of attention. Nobody forces you to do anything here. You are like one of the swallows when, at the end of each summer they return to the warmer climates of Africa and leave behind your world’s cold Northern climates. Guided by the love and wisdom of the Great Mother, they find the way to wherever they may be going, the same as every one of you does. In Africa the swallows merely feed and enjoy themselves and that strengthens them for their next visit to the Northern countries. Resting in the warm climate of Africa helps them to recover from the hard work of rearing their offspring, three to five of them in one brood; in good years they manage two of them. The swallows’ behaviour is Universal guidance for the whole of humankind, because that’s how every one of you behaves each time you return to our realm.

‘As after a while doing nothing gets to be boring, anyone who wishes to can visit our halls of learning and study any subject that’s of interest to them. This is particularly useful for further development of the special gifts and talents the Great Father/Mother bestowed upon you at the moment of your creation, before you were released into taking part in the earthly school of life for the first time. Everything in the halls is available free of charge and if you discover new subjects that attract you, you are invited to stick your toes into the water and try them without any obligation whatsoever.

‘And wherever you may one of these days find yourself , either in your world or ours, rest assured that we shall always be with you, more than happy to guide, protect and show the way along your predestined pathway through life. Although it frequently looks as if you were struggling on your own on the material plane, none of you is ever simply ditched there and left to their own devices. We are always accompanying you and helping those on your side of the veil that separates our two worlds, as much as possible. That is what’s always happens for every one of you, even though for a long time you are unaware of our presence. If you want our assistance for anything, we are glad to oblige. However, we cannot do any of the work that your pathway demands from you, as you would then be unable to learn from your experiences. They could not help you to grow ever more Heaven-tall and assist with expanding your consciousness.

‘In that case you would never get to know the processes of life, how they affect you, the whole of humankind and your world. You would never understand that the Divine justice is perfect and is not about crime or punishment, like its earthly counterpart. What represents a crime on that plane is nothing but a learning experience that simultaneously opens and closes a circle in the education of two or more of the Great Father/Mother’s beloved children of the Earth. One of them closes each time when those who are occupied with redeeming the karmic debts of past lifetimes in this one find themselves at the receiving end of something they did to others in previous lifetimes.

From 'Our World In Transition'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Spiritual Transformation – Part Twenty-Two

Message Of Hope From The Spirit Realm – Part Nine

No Miserable Worms And Sinners*_​‘Nobody in your world ever was a miserable worm and sinner, the way the old religions’ preachers used to assault their listeners from their pulpits, unaware that they were not only building an ever increasing guilt complex into their listeners’ psyche, but at the same time piling karmic debts into their spiritual ledger. A circle closes each time when those, who in previous lifetimes played the role of preacher, in this one are on the receiving end of what the law of cause and effect or Karma returns to them, and they have to endure the anguish their mental assaults of the past inflicted upon their listeners.

‘And that’s what in due course is sure to happen to your world’s present troublemakers and scaremongers. When it does, do not forget that everybody without exception is a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother, that nobody is really guilty of anything because all are merely learners and students in the earthly school of life. Unpleasant things have to happen in your world because everybody must get to know both sides of the coin of every concept. Never forget that every one of you is in truth a young God in the making. In the course of many lifetimes the same lower earthly self appears time and again to once more take part in the play-acting on the grand stage of earthly life. On every occasion you come in a different guise and play another role. That’s why it takes a long time until you realise that in truth you are always acting as your own descendant and that you have walked the road of earthly life many times before. It cannot be any other way. How else could you ever get to know both sides of everything? We shall return to this theme in a moment.

‘Just live one day at a time. Rest safely in the knowledge that you and your world and everything within it has always rested safely in the loving hands of the Highest Forces of life, i.e. God and the Angels. That’s where at all times they are holding all reigns. Do not doubt for a minute that this will forever continue. Just be glad that everything in your world is of temporary nature and that this most certainly applies to its present situation. It’s just that everything that ever took place on your plane has been an essential part of the lessons which every one of you, in their role as a young God in the making, most urgently needs.

‘The learning gained from each lesson represents a vital aspect of your road of taking part in the material world as a physical being, which for a long time is compulsory for every human spirit/soul. And it’s for wise higher reasons that each one of the lifetimes any one of you spends doing this merely lasts for a predestined length of time. The true and eternal home of every one of you is our realm. From it you emerge at the beginning of another lifetime and return to when it has run its course. Between lifetimes you rest and recuperate from the stresses and strains that are an inevitable aspect of the lessons in which you have to take part.

‘While resting here, you gather strength for your next earthly lifetime. Because you are aware that without further ones you will never reach the end of this school of life’s curriculum, as soon as you feel strong enough to tackle another lifetime, you consult the wise ones in charge of you about where and with whom it would best be spent, so that your earthly self grows in wisdom and understanding. It’s worth your while to push forwards like this, because when you have at last reached this establishment’s goal of having evolved into Christed one, in your own right, your energies will have become so refined that you will be able to continue your studies on the next higher level of life. As soon as that one has been dealt with sufficiently, you will be ready to explore the level that comes after that one, and so on and so forth.

‘During your resting periods with us you are aware that in truth a high and holy destiny awaits every human being, independent which developmental stage someone’s lower earthly self has reached at any given time. And whenever the goal of each earthly lifetime has been reached, whenever that may come about, one of our Angels of Death or Transformation, as we prefer to call them, takes your spirit/soul, the essence of your being, to a group that’s right for the energies you by then have developed. That’s where you stay until you are ready to re-emerge on the earthly plane in the guise of whatever role you yourself have chosen for yourself for the coming lifetime. This is how every one of you is constantly moving forwards and upwards on their personal evolutionary journey, as well as that of the whole of humankind and your world. On every occasion when your energies are right for the next higher group, you join them. A fresh set of spirit friends and helpers then takes you under their wings and supports all your endeavours, as much as they are allowed to, just like the previous ones.

‘You consult with your new group of wise ones about your next lifetime and start planning it. They advise you and only if what they suggest sounds good and promising to you, you agree. And because love is the Universal main law and even though attending the school of life is compulsory, nobody ever forces you to do anything. At all times you have freewill. To encourage you to develop a mind of your own, you are allowed to make your own decisions about anything that comes your way. ¬Up to a certain point and within limits, God and the Angels help you to create whatever is to your liking. Even if, during the early part of your earthly education, in some of your lifetimes you desire to invent ever more sophisticated war machinery. They provide you with the ideas of bringing it about.

‘For the sake of your education it is beneficial that so far you are unaware that you are personally responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions. You do not yet know that in due course you will have to live with the consequences of whatever you are creating in this way. This is because the Divine perfect justice of the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma is bound to return them to you. Each one will do so in somewhat strengthened because the original thoughts, words and actions have quite naturally fed into the light or dark streams of your world’s consciousness. They have been enriched by whatever else of the same nature has fed into that stream’s energies and that’s what, in the fullness of time, returns to you.

‘When as a result, in one or the other or maybe even several future lifetimes, bombs are raining from the sky on where you live and you get buried in the rubble of destroyed towns, cities and their properties, your own and surrounding ones, it would be better if you did not curse the other side and considered them to be your enemies. That’s not what anyone truly is. It’s merely the perfect Divine justice returning to you that which you sent into your world in previous lifetimes. Unbeknown to you, the balance of your spiritual account is restored through the suffering you endure and that closes this circle of experiences.

From 'Our World In Transition'

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Natural Flu Protection – The Humble Onion*_​The time of year when the danger of catching what used to be known as the common cold or its most severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with it the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria, including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child, he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.

The following has been reported from the year 1919 when a flu virus is believed to have killed forty million people. One of the doctors, who visited people to see if he could help them, came upon a farm where, to his surprise, everyone was very healthy. When the doctor asked how this was achieved, the wife replied that she had placed an unpeeled onion in a dish in the main room of their house; there would probably not have been more than two rooms in any case. The doctor couldn’t believe it and asked if he could have one of the onions and place it under the microscope. She gave him one and when he did this, he did find the flu virus in the onion. Clearly, through absorbing the bacteria, the onion had kept the family healthy.

Another story I heard from a hairdresser. She said that several years ago many of her employees were coming down with the flu and so were many of her customers. The next year she placed several bowls with onions around in her shop. To her surprise, none of her staff got sick and that certainly convinced her that it works. And no, I am not sharing this information with you because I am in the onion business. So, how about buying some onions and placing them in bowls around your home? If you work at a desk, place one or two in your office or under your desk or even on top somewhere. Try it and see what happens. The friend who sent me this says they did it in their home and they never got the flu.

If this helps us and our loved ones not to become sick, what could be better? But even if you do get the flu, because of the healing influence of the onion it will probably be only in a mild form. What is there to lose, apart from a few pence or cents on onions?

One lady reports as follows: ‘I contracted pneumonia and needless to say I was very ill. I came across an article that said to cut both ends off an onion put one end on a fork and then place the forked end into an empty jar, placing the jar next to the sick patient at night. It said the onion would be black in the morning from the germs. Sure enough it happened just like that. The onion was a mess, but I began to feel better.’

Another thing I read somewhere was that onions and garlic placed around the room saved many from the black plague in times gone by because of their powerful antibacterial, antiseptic properties.

Following the advice, I placed onions strategically all over my home, and I have to say, they do look quite decorative. One stands in a small wooden bowl in my living room and creates the impression of a sculpture. And by the way, because the onions do not have to be peeled, no unpleasant smells linger.

After reading the above, one of my friends contacted me with this: ‘I have tried both onion and garlic on ear infections. At one time my ear drum had actually burst, and even though I had been to see the doctor twice, each time she refused to prescribe antibiotics. This was because there was no redness in my ear canal thanks to the onion and garlic I had placed over it. I think she only believed me when, on my third visit, a discharge was evident.

‘My Grandmother used to place an onion in a bowl of water in rooms that had been painted and decorated, to take away the smell of the fumes.’

Another friend reported: ‘When my youngest boy was running a high fever and we could not get it to break, I tried one of my grandmother’s recipes. She used to take an onion, cut it in half and tied it to the bottom of the feet of the person who was running a fever. The onion draws out the fever. It worked with my little boy, too.’

From Dian Dincin Buchman’s excellent book ‘Herbal Medicine’ come the following two remedies: ‘Coughs: An old pioneer remedy consists of simmered honey and onion syrup. The onion may be juiced first and added to the honey, if this seems desirable. If available, add a pinch of thyme and ginseng powder, as both are very helpful in chest complaints.’

‘Coughs, Bronchitis, Asthma: Make an onion broth. Cut up a large red onion. If you haven’t got one, a white one will work, too. Add a pint of cold water, a pinch of salt and a pat of butter and simmer until the onion is soft. Place the broth in a hot bowl and eat it as hot as possible, without removing the onion pieces. Minerals from the onion and its mucilaginous properties help soothe the inflamed mucous membranes and induce perspiration. This helps to reduce the chest congestion and causes the release of toxins.’

* * *

_*Natural Remedies Against Colds And Flu Symptoms*_​1.    Large doses of Vitamin C, up to 10 grams per day.
2.    Steam inhalations with Eucalyptus and/or Tea tree aromatherapy essences.
3.    Apply a thick layer of Vapour Rub to the soles of your feet at night, cover with cotton socks to avoid messing up your bed. Eases the coughing fits.
4.    Sage and honey gargles. 1 heaped teaspoon of fresh or dried sage into a cup, pour boiling water over it, cover with a saucer for about 15 minutes, strain. Add one teaspoon of honey and wait until the mixture has cooled. Take a mouthful at a time and gargle with it thoroughly. Don’t spit it out, but swallow it. Do this time and again in the course of each day. I guarantee you that it will not take long until you feel a good deal of relief.
5.    Echinacea as drops, tablets or capsules of various strengths. Follow the instructions on the package.
6.    And as a protection against future virus infections, put an onion into each room of your house.

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Perfect Plan*​​God, the Great Father/Mother of all life,​Planned the smallest details of the earthly plane,​Long before our planet came into being.​Just as carefully designed were,​Before we entered the earthly school of life​For the first time,​Every detail of how we should be,​Including the colour of our eyes;​The texture of our hair;​What should happen during each lifetime;​How we should come about, through whom,​When and where.​​God’s great plan of life is perfect​And will be valid in all Eternity.​It also contains a smaller plan​For the likes of you and me,​Which provides that our life​Should touch that of others,​For it’s through people like us that​God seeks to bless and heal humankind,​Our whole world, its nations and each individual in them.​​What a joy!​A new world of peace and happiness beyond​Anything that to this day can be imagined by earthly minds​Is in the process of coming about,​For our whole world and every one of​God’s beloved children of the Earth.​All is well with us and our world,​Always has been and forever will be.​​Emily Matthews​Edited by Aquarius​Updated 2nd January 2022​​Recommended Reading:​•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​​From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​​







						Words Of Hope And Encouragement, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Words Of Hope And Encouragement by Aquarius. A collection of words of hope and encouragement in poetry and prose for all those who are in need of it.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				


​* * *​​


----------



## Olly Buckle

It has been a long break, I am glad to see you being so positive.


----------



## Aquarius

I never stopped being that way. Merely didn't post here and I hope that you also are positive about our world's present state.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I do try to be positive, one of my basic tenets; 'There is always an alternative'. People who are negative so often say 'It was the only thing', it never is.

PS. Check out some of the videos in my signature, they are very varied and may not all be to your taste, but I do believe they show me as positive


----------



## Aquarius

*A Promise*

Today promise yourself to:
Be so strong that nothing can disturb your peace of mind.
Talk health, happiness and wellbeing and 
Go towards everyone you meet with honesty and truth.
Let your friends know how special they are to you.
Share with them the knowledge that 
Something good is hidden in everything that happens
And that it does so for a wise higher purpose. 

Learn from past mistakes.
Use them as wayfinders that will take you,
Step by step, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary
Spiral of your life into a more fulfilling and happier life. 
Enjoy the successes of others as much as your own.
And at all times fill your whole being with hope and trust 
That good things will always be waiting for you,
The whole of humankind and your world. 

Greet everybody with a smile and
Focus on improving your own character
So that there will be no time left 
For criticising anyone else. 
Know that that everybody has 
The best as well as the worst within.
Concentrate on finding that which is good 
In everybody you meet.

Whatever you do, work for 
The highest good and the greatest joy of all.
Place it into the hands of God and the Angels,
Then trust that the Universal laws of cause and effect
Or Karma in due course is bound to return it to you.
Trust the basic goodness of life that’s been given
To you, everybody else and our whole world.

Lovingly embrace the future and let go of all fears
Of tomorrow, the future and especially of parting 
Company with your physical body.
Experience your whole being resting securely in the knowledge
That with the help and will of God and the Angels,
All things really are possible, any condition healed
And that the truth about the background of 
Our world’s present state is going to be
Revealed and that quite soon.

Therefore, let’s promise ourselves to live
With hope, faith and trust filling our whole being,
Not merely our heart,
That God and the Angels are in charge
Of us and our world, 
And not the pharma industry with their 
Already immensely rich shareholders, 
Who have not yet developed a sense of responsibility 
Towards the wellbeing of humankind and our world.

So far they have no idea of what they are doing
To themselves and what the Universal laws
Are bound to return to them, in due course,
Namely something similar to what’s happening 
In our world now and probably of 
An even more severe nature.

You and I can prevent it by sending them
Ever more kind, loving and forgiving thoughts
That feed into our world’s light stream of consciousness
And help the offenders’ Christ nature to wake
From it’s slumbering state. 

Updated March 2021

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Be A Miracle Worker’








						Be A Miracle Worker, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be A Miracle Worker by Aquarius. This new part of my jottings was launched on the 10th January 2020, the day of the full Moon in Cancer, the sign of the caring and nurturing aspect ofFrom ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’  True Miracles     To update what the...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Journey*​
•    Earthly life is a school and a place of learning. Every lifetime is a journey and not a destination. All life in the whole of Creation consists of circles within circles and cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding spiral onto ever higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime represents one of these circles that is subject to the same seasons as the world around us, i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each circle has its beginning in the world of spirit and also ends there. 

•    Don’t undermine your worth and waste your time by comparing yourself with others. On the inner level of life we are all one and although in many ways everyone is the same, we are still special and unique beings and therefore different from each other. Refuse to set your goals by what other people think of as important. You alone and your inner guidance know what at any given moment is good and right for you. Therefore, pay attention and follow its advice.

•    Don’t take anything for granted, especially not the people and things that are closest to your heart. Believing that without them your life would be meaningless is utter folly because everything in earthly life is a gift on time and only on loan. Eventually it has to be handed back in as good condition as possible. True and everlasting security can only be found in God and never in our present existence and only the higher and highest aspects of life are of lasting and eternal value. Knowing these things, be thankful for everything that is in your life and do not cling to anything, when the time for letting go has come.

•    Don’t allow your life to slip through your fingers – live it now and refuse to dwell unduly on the past or the future. Instead, live consciously one day at a time and make an effort to learn something from everything that comes before you, so you can benefit from it, no matter what may still be ahead. For as long as there is love in your heart and soul, and you have something to give and share with others, there is no reason for giving up. Things are only over when we stop trying and in truth even then they are not. But that’s a different story entirely! Whatever happens, do not shy away from anything. The tests and trials that come our way are life’s way of helping us to bring forth our inner strength.

•    Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it. Love is the law of life. Its value is eternal and whatever love we give to anyone unerringly finds its way back to us. Therefore, the surest and quickest way of receiving love is giving it. And the fastest way of losing it is trying to hold onto it. The best way of keeping it is giving it wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow through their own experiences. If it’s love, it will return to you. If it is not, you would not want it anyway.

•    Pay attention to your dreams. Having none means existing without hope. And without hope life lacks purpose and meaning. Take time and stop once in a while to indulge in some dreaming about what kind of a world you would like to live in. Our thoughts create our future reality. Dreaming of and frequently thinking about our ideal world is a vital step towards bringing it into being. 

•    Refuse to move through your life so fast that you can no longer recognise where you have been and where you are meant to go. Bearing in mind that life is a journey and not a destination, make an effort to savour yours every step of the way. Even if a human lifetime lasts a hundred years, it is but a brief interval on the evolutionary pathway that in the end takes each one of us back home into the conscious awareness of our loving union with God and the whole of Creation.

•    Last but by no means least, the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides just reached me: ‘Love and evolution are the two main laws of the whole of Creation, therefore also of planet Earth. Because of this God and the Angels always have been and forever will be occupied with transmuting anything that starts off as something dark, ugly and evil into something that’s ever more good, right and beautiful. Whatever to this day still has to be experienced in your world, please bear this in mind. 

•    ‘Never forget that every one of you always has been and forever will be guided, one step after another, along a pathway of eternal progress. And that’s because of the wise loving care of your true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. In keeping with their will and wishes, the Angels and Masters, who are in charge of humankind’s development, are constantly occupied with bringing about ever more of that which is good, right and beautiful for you and your world. At the same time, what’s left of that which is dark, evil and ugly is being reduced. The Angels and Masters are the power behind the throne of God, the Christ Circle. From the beginning of humankind’s existence on the earthly plane, their task has been to create light from darkness and bring ever more knowledge and wisdom to replace humankind’s ignorance.’

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2022

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’









						Words Of Hope And Encouragement, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Words Of Hope And Encouragement by Aquarius. A collection of words of hope and encouragement in poetry and prose for all those who are in need of it.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*If Luck Were A Raindrop*

If luck were a raindrop,
I’d send you a shower.
If hope were a minute,
I’d send you an hour.
If happiness were a leaf,
I’d give you a tree.
And whenever you need a friend,
You’ll always have me.​
And when, one of these days one of the Angels of transformations takes my spirit/soul home to the world of light, hopefully soon, I shall be able to support my many friends on the earthly plane much better than I ever could while I was still moving around in a physical body like they still have to. In spite of it having reached the age of eighty-four, I feel much younger these days than I ever did during my earlier days on the earthly plane. It’s really strange sometimes when I look into a mirror and the face of an old lady greets me. And that, to me, is living proof that the spirit/soul that dwells in every physical body is the most essential of everybody’s being. They obviously are running the show of our earthly existence, so to speak. 

Because our spirit/soul is part of God, they are eternal and immortal. That’s why they cannot die and never will. Each time our physical body has fulfilled the purpose for which it was created, which is serving as a vehicle for getting around on the earthly plane and that for one lifetime only, it’s left behind. Having attended the earthly school of life’s lessons we once agreed to, one of the Angels of transformation returns our spirit/soul to the spirit realm, humankind’s true eternal home. There we rest and recuperate from the stresses of earthly life and build up our strength for our next excursion there. This continues until we no longer need to take part in earthly life because there’s nothing left it can teach us. Every aspect of our being is sufficiently evolved for moving forwards and upwards on our evolutionary spiral to start exploring the next higher level of our existence. And as I know by now, there is nothing to be afraid of in the spirit realm and much to look forward to, I hope my departure will soon take place. 

Updated January 2022 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘Reflections On Growing Older’









						Reflections On Growing Older, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Reflections On Growing Older by Aquarius. The aim of this book is to disperse the fears of growing older. They are based on the false beliefs and prejudices about this part of our earthly exis...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (5)

Earthly Life : Definitely Not An Illusion*_​
Far too many in our world to this day believe that humankind’s earthly existence is nothing but an illusion. When you take a look at what’s been said about our race’s spiritual development in other parts of my writings, and in particular the previous chapters of ‘The Epilogue’, you can see quite clearly for yourself that this is simply not true. That’s because whatever happens in our world is spiritually of the greatest importance and therefore, to my mind, does not deserve the name illusion by any stretch of imagination. It makes no difference whether or not someone is as yet aware of the seriousness of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. And that’s what everybody who is presently here is occupied with. 

As proof of this, first let’s take a closer look at the belief that earthly representatives of a non-existent God have any spiritual power whatsoever to forgive all kinds of sin that have been committed in our world. Believing this most certainly is nothing but an illusion. Every sin that’s committed and especially lying, cheating and deceiving people for whatever reasons creates a debit entry in the offender’s spiritual account. Stored in their soul memories, for however long it may be necessary, this debit will patiently wait to be redeemed until the law of cause and effect or Karma returns every bit of it like a boomerang. That’s bound to happen because everything that anyone at any given moment sends into the Universe in thoughts, words and actions must eventually return to its sender. 

I hope you are not getting tired of hearing about things like that every one of us is personally responsible for every thought, word and deed that’s ever projected into our world. My own life’s experience has taught me that Catholic people in particular seem to be prone to lying. Being well aware that lying is a sin, they nonetheless do not hesitate to use it whenever it suits them. This is done because they believe they can turn to a priest to confess their sin and be forgiven for it, maybe through saying praying ten hail Maries. 

Oh dear, if only the sinners knew that the one who likes to think of him/herself as a representative of God, who just like God has the power of forgiving any kind of sin, as long as someone says they truly feel sorry about what they have done. It makes no difference whether they really are or not. Their hailing of the non-existent mother of the non-existent God is nothing but a waste of time, because she is merely a symbolism for the Great Mother of all life as well as the feminine aspect of every human being’s nature. 

Be that as it may, the priest is happy to forgive the sinner. Alas, because the God he is working for is a non-existent one, this kind of forgiveness carries no spiritual weight whatever. It does not have any power whatever to change the fact that lying, cheating and deception, in pursuit of personal advantages, are among the most serious offences that can be committed in our world. And when, in the fullness of time, such sins are returned by the Divine law of Karma and make life difficult for the earthly personality of the same spirit/soul, either later in the same lifetime or a future one, they may not be able to understand why things of this nature should be happening to them, out of all people. 

It takes a long time until someone has developed sufficiently to realise the perfection of God’s justice and how it is achieved in the simplest of ways through the law of cause and effect or Karma. There comes the time when one realises that all truly great things are basically very simple. And this law is simplicity on a truly grandiose scale, because it operates throughout the whole of Creation, not merely in our world. It also ensures that nobody can redeem anyone else’s karmic debts, because as their creator we alone are responsible for every bit of them. That’s why we are the only ones who can and has to redeem them, in the fullness of time. 

Every act of lying, cheating and deception, whether it is successful or not, creates a debit entry in our spiritual account. This is because the only thing that counts spiritually is the intention behind everything we project into our world, which is clearly visible to the wise ones in charge of us and our development on the inner spiritual plane. Lying and cheating are most serious offences against the laws of life for the whole of Creation, not merely on our planet, because God’s laws are based on absolute and unchangeable honesty and truth. 

Each offence against the Divine Universal laws creates a debit entry in our personal spiritual ledger. Every one of them consists of a double bookkeeping system, if ever there was one. That’s because the redemption of every sin is put on ice until the offender has spiritually matured sufficiently to cope with what the law of Karma in due course returns to them. It makes no difference if in this lifetime they are taking the greatest of care to do only what’s honest and truthful. Because of this they will not be able to understand why something so unpleasant should be hitting them, out of all people and maybe even out of the blue.

Naturally, this applies just as much to the pharma industry and the members of the medical profession of our time, who are accepting payments for taking part in the greatest deception that our world has ever experienced. Do not believe for a moment that God and the Angels are not aware of what’s happening. Why are they allowing it? The pandemic serves the wise higher purpose of redeeming the karmic debts of old and experienced spirit/souls, and that has nothing to do with what age the physical body of someone’s lower earthly personality may have reached. Simultaneously with this, masses of fresh karmic debts are shovelled into the spiritual accounts of young and inexperienced spirit/souls who are involved in experiencing their first lessons in the earthly school of life. To my mind, nothing of what’s been happening for several years by now to people on either side of the pandemic could, by any stretch of the imagination, qualify to be called merely an illusion.

Because on the inner plane all life is one and there is no separation between anything, the belief that every human being is an individual who exists on their own in the material world and left to struggle with no help that’s the only part of humankind’s existence that qualifies to be called an illusion. Also that we are miserable worms and sinners and that the only one who can save and redeem us from forever having to fry in the fires of hell is a God-man by the name of Jesus. All of these things are untrue and therefore illusions. 

In truth, every human being who ever took part in the earthly school of life’s lessons always has been and forever will be a beloved child of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. Every so often every one of us takes part in another lesson of the earthly school of life. That’s why every so often we stay there for a predestined length of time. At the end of it one of the Angels of transformation, not of death because in truth there is no such thing as death, returns us to our true home, the world of spirit or light. We rest and recuperate there from the stresses of earthly life until our spirit/soul feels strong enough to send its earthly counterpart to experience another spell as a material being in the material world.

And what about the belief that God is in the Heavens somewhere leaving us poor earthlings to struggle, each on their own with their existence in the material world? That’s probably the greatest illusion of them all, because our Creator has always been one with us and forever will be, as much as we have been and forever will be one with Him/Her. If you believe that the earthly plane is your home and that, when your time for parting company with it, you are snuffed out like a candle so that nothing remains of you, you are still caught up in one of our world’s biggest illusions. 

Should you already be aware that the God-man Jesus is a symbolism of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature and that this is the only one who will ever be able to save and redeem you and me, as well as everybody else, congratulations for having woken up from being lost in the world of illusions. Welcome to the realisation of the true realities of our existence and that without its spiritual background we and our world would not even exist.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’









						God - The Great Genius, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book God - The Great Genius by Aquarius. This part of my writings is an exploration of the true genius behind every idea that has ever appeared in earthly life. In particular it is about someIdeas That Changed Our World    Inspiration From Above – Part One    Christianity And Socialism...




					www.booksie.com
				




From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Words Of Hope And Encouragement’

The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (6)

Let It Be*_

The Angels and Masters in the 
Spiritual background of earthly life
Are in charge of us and our world. 
They are the voice of the Great Father/Mother
And of my conscience. 
Whenever I’m in trouble, 
Their wisdom and love speak to me: 
‘Be still, My child,
There’s a reason for everything
And answers to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you intuitively
How to respond.
Just let it be.

In my deepest, darkest hours 
This voice whispers: ‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise this presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For their guidance and protection
Which will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out
That God is as much part of us as we are of God,
That no-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right way of handling 
Any kind of situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
Follow their advice when it comes to you 
Intuitively and then let things be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto whatever troubles me and
Then wait for it to light my way forwards and upwards
On my own evolutionary spiral and our world’s. 
Trusting that its advice is always be right for me
And that it will never lead me astray,
Even though it may not yet be accepted by anyone else.
Knowing that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to not mind other people’s views 
And let things be.

That’s how in any kind of difficult situation
Divine love and wisdom are always willing 
To take over and light our way.
And I hear my inner guidance whispering: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient, My child.
Allow yourself to be and rest safely in the knowledge
That the answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and show the way.
So just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly existence as much as possible.
Never forget that each earthly lifetime is but a passing phase
Of your spirit/soul’s long evolutionary journey.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius​
Every earthly lifetime only ever lasts for a predestined length of time. At the end of each one we return to the spirit realm, humankind’s true eternal home. In that world each one of us, without exception, rests and builds up their strength in preparation for the next time of venturing forth into taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. This continues for lifetime after lifetime until our education in that school can no longer teach us anything new. Our energies are then right for being released, by the wise ones in charge of our development, into taking part and exploring the next higher level of life. That’s how, with the passing of time, every one of us grows ever more Heaven-tall and each can only do this through learning from their own experiences. Slowly and steadily, each one of us moves forwards and upwards on their own evolutionary spiral towards ever higher planes of existence. This continues until we have evolved into one of the Masters of the Christ Circle. Reaching it eventually is every human being’s final destiny. 

Updated January 2022 

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’


From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (8)

When The Curtain Comes Down (1)*_​
At the beginning of every earthly lifetime, until the curriculum of being educated on that plane has been completed, our spirit/soul’s old earthly personality reincarnates time and again into a brand-new physical body that enables it to play yet another role on the grand theatre stage of our world. It consists of a material and an inner spiritual aspect. And when at last the curtain comes down between them for you at the end of your present lifetime, dear Julia, your spirit/soul will be meeting the spirit/soul who, also in his most recent lifetime, got lost in playing the role of your angry father. 

Thank you for providing me with the dates of both your parents’ birth and death; we shall return to their meaning later. For the moment it’s good to know that your father was not a Sun Aries like my mother. At all times, during her most recent lifetime, she was all too happy to react angrily to just about anyone who did not agree with her. She loved crossing swords at the slightest provocation. Astrology has helped me to forgive her because she was what’s known as ‘ruled by the Stars’. Find out more about this by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

What you told me about your parents reminds me of the time when my mother and father were, at least for a while, separated from each other in their earthly existence, so they could no longer egg each other on. Because of having learnt in the meantime that everybody has the best as well as the worst within them, it’s no longer hard for me to forgive both of them. But to this day, I am grateful that my father created an opportunity for getting to know the other side of him. It came about when we lived in Burley-in-Wharfedale, a long time ago and he visited me and my family. Having been born on the 31st January 1901, he was a double Aquarius. These days, that helps me to explain just about everything about his behaviour. Aquarians are good friends with everybody and are happiest when one allows them to march to the tune of their inner drum. 

As children we used hate having to go to town with him because he seemed to know just about everybody. Each time he had to stop to exchange a few friendly words. When he came to visit us, without speaking a word of English, he travelled on his own from Hirschberg in the Arnsberg Forest, Germany, via Rotterdam, Holland, sailed on the Ellermann-Wilson line, to Hull, England, and from there by rail to us. He had no difficulties finding us because he met lots of friendly people who were happy to help him get where he wanted to be, at the backend of nowhere really. 

Grateful for every bit that we did for him, my father had a wonderful time exploring Ilkley Moor, which was not far from where we lived. He had brought his hiking gear with him. An essential part of it were two books about our world’s flora and fauna. They were always in his rucksack when he went hiking, which he did in every spare moment that became available. In those days, people worked long hours and on top of it my father was a fine gardener with a large garden to look after. The titles of his books were ‘Was fliegt denn da? What fliegt there?’ and ‘Was waechst denn da? What grows there?’ I knew them from my childhood days when we occasionally had to walk with him because mother wanted a few quiet hours to herself. We did not like it because he seemed to find it impossible to slow down to the walking speed we needed. Along the way, father gathered specimens of anything he did not recognise. Later at home with the help of his books found out their name and habitat. 

When father visited us was the time when at last I got to love him and could never stop at being amazed about his great variety of abilities and interests. My mother had done her best to avoid us children getting to really know and love him. I cannot thank astrology enough for helping me to recognise what a wonderful human being he truly was. My mother’s father had drunk himself to death in his early fifties. My father neither drank nor smoked. That may well have been the main reason why she married and accepted him to be the father of her children, three girls and a boy, although in truth she probably hated the males of our species. 

Julia, you will get to meet both your parents when your spirit/soul returns to the spirit realm, at the end of your present lifetime. They as well as you will then be nothing but each their own spirit/soul. The most recent earthly personalities and the role you and they played on the grand stage of the theatre of humankind’s earthly existence will have been left behind. They have been shed and its characteristics will then be stored in the memories of each party’s soul. As residents of the spirit realm the three of you will be aware of what’s at stake, that each is following the spiral of their own evolutionary journey. That’s how every human being, without exceptions, in the course of many earthly lifetimes slowly but surely develops into a Christed one, each in their own right. 

What happened between us and our parents in our most recent lifetime was similar to playacting in an ordinary earthly school. Spiritually, every one of us is a child or student each time we are taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. That’s what happened to me and the members of my family who returned to our true home, the spirit realm, many years ago. It was the karmic bonds that brought about the events of our most recent lifetime. They kept us tied us together like cast iron chains in the course of many earthly sojourns. The only thing that has the power of dissolving such bonds are forgiveness and love. They grow quite naturally from a better understanding of the spiritual background of these relationships and the purpose they once served. 

In truth, the people we meet and in particular those with whom close and troublesome relationships have to be endured. It’s by no means the first time that we are together. We have known each other for a long time and in the course of many lifetimes, we have been meeting each other. Each time both parties appeared in a different role. Sometimes we made the other one suffer and on other occasions they did the same to us. All this happened without either of us being aware that we have been together many times before. Each time we took part in one of the many lessons of the earthly school of life. When at last we understand what happened and why, it becomes possible to genuinely change troublesome relationships into ones that are based on friendship and love. That alone dissolves the karmic bond that once existed between us and it is no more. 

By the way, it might interest you that during our spells in the spirit realm, we are neither woman nor man. We are both, androgynous and whole, the same as our Creator and Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life. In truth, we do not need anyone to make us whole, because on the inner level we always are, even in earthly life. And when our spirit/soul has returned to the spirit realm, together with the wise ones in charge of our development, they decide whether in our next lifetime it would be more beneficial to reincarnate into a feminine or masculine physical body. We go for whatever promises to be most helpful for our earthly self to learn from that lifetime’s lesson. At the same time we are creating some more karmic debts and redeem some that could have been waiting in our spiritual ledger for long enough. After the wise ones have consulted about the practicality of their idea with the Angels of Karma, they make their decision. Only if it sounds acceptable to us, we apply for our next earthly lifetime. 

And when that lifetime has run its course and the earthly selves have attended to the lesson it had in store for them. Glad to be able to leave the earthly plane behind, their spirit/souls return to the world of light, their eternal home. Like actors on a stage, when the curtain has come down over one of their performances, in which they could for example have been acting as if they were deadly enemies, the spirit/souls reach out for each other and embrace, congratulating the other party on the success of their brilliant performance. Behind the curtain of their earthly existence it has not disturbed their love and eternal friendship for each other. Quite the opposite is true. Their most recent encounter has strengthened both and has been living proof of how well they were matched by the wise ones whom they trusted with their development. 

And that’s how the acting talent of the spirit/souls involved, with every appearance becomes more refined and enjoyable. It takes a long time until the lower earthly selves realise that whatever happened to them as material beings in a material world was nothing but play-acting that served the wise higher purpose of teaching them, on every occasion something of immense value.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

https://www.booksie.com/467254-healing-corner-for-parents-children 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (9)

When The Curtain Comes Down (2)*_

And now the end is near
And so I face the final curtain.
My friend, I’ll say it clear,
I’ll state my case of which I’m certain.
I’ve lived a life that’s full,
I’ve travelled each and every highway,
And more, much more than this
I did it my way.

Regrets, I’ve had a few,
But then again too few to mention.
I did what I had to do
And saw it through, without exemption.
I planned
Each charted course,
Each careful step,
Along the byway.
And more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Paul Anka​
Six thousand years of patriarchy with its false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices created a powerful barrier that protected humankind against finding out too soon that there really is nothing to be afraid of and much to look forward to, whenever the end of one of our earthly lifetimes has come round. Alas, since then it has become something natural for human beings to be afraid of what lies ahead, not only at the end of their present lifetime but also of what the future may hold in store, in general terms. 

The deeper our world penetrates into the Aquarian age, the age of truth that is waiting to flow from the highest levels of life directly into the  hearts and minds of those who tune into their energies and ask for their assistance. This is why ever more of us are finding out that in truth there never is any need to be afraid of anything and that’s because spirit guides and helpers have always accompanied us wherever our pathway on the earthly plane may lead. This will forever continue and although our spirit friends are invisible to earthly eyes, they most certainly are there. Yet, if one of us wants their help, it has to be asked for. Otherwise they are not allowed to advise us intuitively of the best way of proceeding whenever problematic situations are encountered.

It’s good to know that nothing in earthly life is ever an accident or a coincidence. Everything has always been most carefully planned by the wise ones in charge of our development, individually as well as collectively. There always has been a wise higher reason behind everything that’s ever happened in our world. Included are the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy that filled our human soul memories with layer upon layer of fear about what happens to us at the end of each lifetime and beyond. As sufficient has already been said about this theme, it’s not necessary to go into more details. 

At all times the Highest Forces of life have been and forever will be occupied with teaching humankind some lessons that are vital for young Gods in the making. That’s what every one of us is, whether we are as yet aware of it or not. And it’s why at any given time, young and spiritually inexperienced earthly selves, independent of what age their physical bodies had reached, have been and still are occupied with getting to know the lower and lowest drives and urges of their human nature. Unfortunately, this cannot be done any other way than young and spiritually inexperienced earthlings spreading as much suffering as possible to their older and more experienced siblings in the great family of humankind. 

One group being occupied with piling karmic debts into their spiritual ledgers, creates opportunities for another group to redeem the debts they created when they were spiritual youngsters. And that’s why I thank you, Great Father/Mother of all life, for the immense wisdom that your perfect justice clearly shows. On the surface of things, thanking for something of this nature might come across as perverse. Yet, I assure you that it is nothing of the kind because I, the same as everybody else is after all a young God in the making who needs to be familiarised with both side of the coin of everything that’s likely to ever happen to us young Gods. It thank you for how far your perfect justice has brought not only me but our whole world thus far. 

Considering our world’s present state, I am delighted that I must be on the threshold of returning to my true eternal home, the spirit realm. Hopefully my departure from this plane will come about soon. Having reached the eighty-fifth year of my present lifetime, I have had more than enough of earthly life and am delighted about leaving something of value behind. I hope that’s what my ‘Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’ are. They will continue to be available, free of charge as ever, for as long as they may be required. 

Since having found out that earthly life is a school and a place of learning, Since spiritual knowledge, which as I know now started to come to me intuitively from the highest levels of life, many years ago, I have been of the firm conviction that it is too precious to be sold to the highest bidders. To my mind, it belongs to everybody and not merely those who can afford to pay large amounts for books that have been published. If you are familiar with my writings, you will be able to appreciate that spiritually I must be immensely rich. Giving my treasures away makes a great deal of sense when you consider that, each time we depart from earthly plane, not a single penny of any wealth that’s been accumulated on the material plane can be taken with us. 

The only thing that truly belongs to us, and that in all Eternity, which no-one will ever even try to take from us, is the learning we have acquired up to any given point of our earthly education. That’s the only way one of us can grow ever more Heaven-tall, i.e. spiritually aware that there are no places like Heaven and hell, no saviour and redeemer like Jesus, and so and so forth. Because of this, I would like to say like Edith Piaf, who once was known as the singing sparrow of Paris: ‘Non, je ne regrette rien. Ni le bien, qu'on m'a fait. Ni le mal, tout ça m’est bien égal.’ 

Like Edith, I do not regret anything that ever happened to me. I am just thankful for all of it because I now know that it came about for the wise higher purpose of teaching me something. At the same time, the suffering that came my way, being unavoidable served the wise higher purpose of helping me to redeem some of my outstanding karmic debts. Would anyone want to complain about that?

Also, I really cannot see any point in weeping when loved ones depart from the earthly plane, when in truth they are alive and well in the spirit realm and enjoying ever more of its greater freedom. And isn’t it the highest time that everybody wakes up to the fact that, in truth, nobody has ever been our enemy? This is because on the inner spiritual plane all life is one and there is no separation between anything. Isn’t it good to know that everybody is our sibling in the great family of humankind and that nothing on the earthly plane truly belongs to us? This most certainly applies to whole countries. 

Everything on the earthly plane is borrowed and merely a gift that has been loaned to us by the Highest Forces of life, for a predestined certain length of time. Even our physical body does not belong to us and has to be returned each time the end of one lifetime has been reached, in as good condition as possible. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (1)*_​
The following is a message from the wise one or living God within me, in whom life in the whole of Creation is one, who therefore knows the way of all things and never leads us astray: ‘Ever more people in your world these days are waking up to the realisation that the essence of their being is spirit/soul. It is this aspect of their being who is experiencing life on the earthly plane of life and not the other way round. Every one of you is much more than merely a physical being in a material world who – oh yes, by the way – also has a spirit and a soul. It’s the spirit/soul of every human being, without exception, who a long time ago started its evolutionary journey as the tiniest of sparks of your Creator’s sacred fire that consists of nothing but the highest emanation of love. That’s why every one of you is as immortal and eternal as the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, and why none of you will or even can ever die. 

‘From the moment of taking part in earthly life, your spirit/soul is clothed in a physical body. As you have no idea that this body is merely a vehicle for getting around on the material plane of life, you think of yourself as just another material being in a material world, the same as millions of others. Even though you could not be more wrong, it’s necessary that you believe this for a predestined length of time. Every lifetime you spend on the material plane serves the wise higher purpose of taking part in lesson after lesson. Every of them is essential for young Gods in the making. That’s what every one of you is, without exception, and it makes no difference whether someone is as yet aware of this fact or not. Alas, not knowing still applies to many who are taking part in earthly life, without being aware of why they are there and why things are happening to them. 

‘These unaware ones are there because transformation time with a capital T has come round for your world. The Highest Forces of life are transforming your planet from an over-materialistically oriented place into an ever more spiritual one. What’s been happening for some years by now was specially designed for this purpose. Who might these Highest Forces be? The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. Make no mistake about it, they are the ones who always have been and forever will be in charge of not only attending to humankind’s development but also of everything that shares the Earth with you. 

‘What’s been happening in your world for some time by now, was designed to take all spiritually unawakened ones in your midst by the scruff of their necks. They are being shaken and asked to investigate why things of this nature have to happen to them. As yet, they are unaware that earthly life can be likened to the stage of an immense theatre, on which humankind’s destiny has always been unfolding. It’s all too easy to get lost in playing a certain part for as long as you do not yet know who and what every one of you truly is. This is why I am here now. 

‘You need to know that every one of you has always been taking part in one or the other particularly grand performance. Each one is meant to assist the consciousness of those involved to expand through experiences that help you to day by day grow in ever more wisdom and understanding, of yourself, the whole of humankind and your world. On every occasion you don’t understand something, you are meant to turn to your Highest Self, the wise one or living God within you, in whom all life is one, and ask questions like: ‘What’s happening in our world? Why do I have to take part in this? Why am I here?’ 

‘The spiritual journey that constantly takes every human being forwards and upwards, individually and collectively, on your world’s evolutionary spiral. And that’s how, at a certain developmental stage, the curtain of understanding goes up on the performance of why things are happening in your world’s material aspect. The background of its eternal spiritual reality, as well as your own, then becomes ever more visible. You realise how immense the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother has to be that millions of years ago, they created a physical world so that, much later in the course of many thousands of years this place could be used as a training ground for their human offspring. 

‘As a young God in the making, each one of them always has been precious beyond compare, even though for a long time each one is unaware that this is what they truly are. ‘During the early stages of every offspring’s development, the material world is something behind which they can hide, so that unashamed and unhindered each of has the freedom to experience the lower and lowest aspects of their nature. 

‘Your world’s material and spiritual aspects have always been one. And because every one of you needs to experience the full spectrum of everything that’s likely to ever happen to young Gods, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, you take part in it twice. First you are on the giving end of manifesting the unpleasant human character traces onto the world around you. Later, when your spirit/soul has matured sufficiently so that its earthly personality is capable of coping with what the Divine Universal law of cause and effect or Karma, in due course is bound to them what they once freely and happily handed out to anyone who came near them. At that stage, each one of you finds themselves on the receiving end of similar experiences. It takes a long time until you realise why such unpleasant and unhappy events have to come about in your life, in spite of the fact that you are making every effort to behave in pleasant and agreeable ways, at all times. 

‘This is how it comes about that, in the course of many lifetimes, hundreds and sometimes thousands, every one of you time and again plays their predestined role on the grand theatre stage of earthly life, unaware that at all times the spirit/soul of your earthly personality is its own ancestor and, at the same time, descendant. For many lifetimes you have no idea that this is what every one of you is. But when at last you look at life from the spiritual perspective, it dawns on you that those who are presently being killed by Russian bombs that are being dropped on the Ukraine, aren’t they really the fortunate ones? And that’s because old and experienced spirit/souls are dwelling in the physical bodies that are being destroyed. 

‘Their suffering is the redemption of the karmic debts they once piled into their spiritual ledgers, a long time ago when they spiritually were still as young and inexperienced as those who these days are commanding the bomber fleets, as well as those who are making the bombs and dropping them. When you were at their developmental stage, like them you had no idea that you are personally responsible for every thought, word and action you release into your world and that, in the fullness of time, the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma would return every bit of them to you. Even though you were ignorant of these things, it did not protect you against having to live with the consequences of whatever you did to anyone a long time ago. Naturally, this also applies to those who are now dropping bombs anywhere in your world onto seemingly innocent people. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

https://www.booksie.com/467254-healing-corner-for-parents-children 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (2)*_​
‘Don’t be fooled by any impression with which the surface of the material plane supplies you. The underlying spiritual truth is that physical bodies who are being killed, at any given time, while their indwelling spirit/soul is eternal and immortal. It has been taken by one of the Angels of transformation, not of death because spiritually death does not exist. The physical body of anyone who has been killed served the purpose of an overcoat that, in each lifetime, is worn similar to an overcoat. It was specially created for this purpose, made to last for a predestined length of time. The age of the spirit/soul wearing it is impossible to tell from your perspective of life. 

‘In the case of the people killed in the Ukraine conflict many of the spirit/souls have been waiting for a long time for an opportunity like this to redeem their last outstanding karmic debts. And I hope you will find what happened less cruel when you know that their spirit/soul were taken by the Angels of transformation to the spirit realm, their true eternal home. There is nowhere else to go when someone’s earthly lifetime has run its course and the outer shell of their physical body has served the purpose for which it came into being. On top of all that, it’s the last time that the earthly personalities of those who are being killed in all your world’s present warzones, not merely in the Ukraine, never again have to compulsorily take part in life on the material plane. Their education in the earthly school of life is complete.

‘Their spirit/soul energies have been cleansed by the ordeal each earthly personality had to endure. Because of this the spirit/soul is now ready for being released into continuing its education by exploring and taking part in the spirit realm’s next higher level. After that one, comes the next higher level and so on and so forth. That’s how every human being, each through their own efforts, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on their individual evolutionary spiral, and at the same time on the spiral of the whole of humankind and your world. This evolutionary journey, for each one of you and not merely a selected few, continues until your spirit/soul has reached the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle and joined them. In keeping with the Divine evolutionary plan of life, you will then be able to create and uncreate whole worlds and everything that’s taking part in them. 

‘The intervals that your spirit/soul, every so often, spends at home, serve the recovery from the stresses and strains of your earthly existence. You are then aware that without applying for one lifetime after another, you would never be able to reach the end of your education on the earthly plane. You do this freely and willingly because you know that you will then be released from the compulsion of taking part earthly life’s lessons. Without attending to them, you would never be allowed to continue your education by exploring the greater freedom of the spirit realm and taking part in them.

‘On every occasion you leave the earthly plane behind, your spirit/soul joins the group that’s been taking care of you, and also your loved ones, when you still dwelled on the other side of the veil that to this day separates the two parts of your world. As mentioned before, spiritually nobody ever forces you to do anything. Everything you do comes about of your own free will. And nobody will ever be released into the greater freedom of the spirit realm without having served their apprenticeship on the material plane. Each group is headed by a spirit/soul who is more highly evolved than the rest of its members. All of them welcome each newcomer and do their best to start showing them which ways of supporting and helping those on the other side of the veil are allowed and which are not. And because this is what’s first and foremost in the minds of all new arrivals, they gladly accept the period of learning that’s ahead.

‘But let’s return for a moment to the victims of your world’s warzones, not merely the Ukraine but all others. In each case, what happens is for two wise higher reasons. The first one is the redemption of outstanding karmic debts for old and experienced spirit/souls. The second one piles new karmic obligations into the spiritual bank accounts of young and inexperienced spirit/souls. The time has come for realising that, in the final analysis, whatever happens to your physical body is nothing like as important as how much its indwelling spirit/soul learns from the experiences. Through this, in the course of many lifetimes, every one of you grows in wisdom and understanding of itself, why you are taking part in the earthly school of life, and your world.

‘Every human being’s spirit/soul once started its evolutionary journey as the tiniest of sparks of the Great Father/Mother’s only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light. That’s why every one of you, whether you are as yet aware of it or not, is an eternal and immortal being that will and can never be truly hurt or destroyed by anyone or anything that exists anywhere in the whole of Creation. From this you will be able to see for yourself that all is well and forever will be, and that with every one of you, the whole of humankind as well as your world.

‘If you wish to alleviate any kind of suffering, and especially that which to this day is created in your world’s warzones by the spiritual youngsters in your midst, whose higher nature has not yet woken from its slumber. The best way of helping it to wake up is by sending ever more kind, loving and forgiving thoughts to them, individually as well as collectively as a group. They really do not yet know not what they are doing, most of all to themselves because of what, in the fullness of time, is bound to return to them, unless you do your best to assist them with the power of your thinking patterns. Every one of your thoughts feeds into the light stream of consciousness of your world and strengthens it. The more this happens, the more this stream becomes capable of gradually absorbing ever more of the darkness that still exists on your plane of life.

‘Once more I would like to remind you that spiritually nobody ever forces any human being to do anything. Whatever you do it’s of your own free will. Never forget that the spirit/souls of those who to this day are being killed in your world’s remaining warzones, before entering into their present lifetime, agreed with the suggestion of the wise ones in charge of their spiritual development, that the physical bodies of their earthly personalities should die the way they are doing. Spiritually this makes a great deal of sense, because it’s a process that has the power of cleansing any spirit/soul’s spiritual bank account of all outstanding debts. Accumulated in the course of many earthly lifetimes, they have been waiting for a long time to be redeemed, when for them the end of their education in the earthly school of life has come round. 

‘When your earthly personality’s suffering has cleansed your spirit/soul’s energies, at last you are fully and consciously aware that you, the same as every other human being – independent of which developmental level anyone may have reached at any given moment – in truth is a young God in the making. Now your energies are right for permanently staying at home in the spirit realm. You will be continuing your education there and never again have to reincarnate onto the earthly plane in order to take part in its lessons. This eventually sets every one of you free to explore and take part in ever higher levels of the spirit realm. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (3)*_​
‘If one of these days, you get to watch the video of a young mother weeping for the child she has lost in one of your world’s warzones, bear in mind that mother and child are taking part in an outstandingly beautiful part of their development. It’s for wise higher reasons that none of you has any conscious recall of what happened to you in previous lifetimes and what kind of lessons you were then attending. Every one of you, without exception, is a young God in the making. One of the most essential aspects of your earthly education is being familiarised with the nature of suffering. That’s why in some of your lifetimes you are first at the giving end of handing it out to those around you. Later, when your spirit/soul has spiritually matured sufficiently so that your earthly personality can cope with what comes its way, you are on the receiving end of this lesson, just the same as all others.  

‘This is why, at some stage of their development, everybody from time to time has to wade through the depths of suffering. And that’s why the Great Father/Mother’s love and wisdom protects all its offspring against knowing what they might have been up to in past lifetimes. Rest assured that otherwise no mother would ever have to go through the ordeal of losing her child. It takes a long time until you understand the wise higher reason behind such experiences. Something of this nature could only happen to you because the perfect justice of the Divine law of cause and effect or Karma was returning to you what you did to someone in one or even several of your previous lifetimes. 

‘When you are on the receiving end of a similar experiences, it makes no difference whether this time round you have appeared in the disguise of a woman or man who is suffering over the loss of a child. Not knowing that it happened for a wise higher reason would most alleviate the pain of your suffering. But the suffering lesson requires that every one of you has to wade through the very depths of it, without this knowledge. Even though in one or several previous lifetimes, you may robbed someone of their child or children, rest assured that this did not make you into a miserable worm or sinner. 

‘Nobody ever is or was one of them, the way your old religion’s preachermen used to spout from the pulpit. It was done for the purpose of making their listeners feel thoroughly guilty, so they would part with their possession more easily when the time of their departure from the earthly plane had come. They needed someone to save and redeem them, so that they would go to Heaven instead of frying forever in the fires of hell. The more they donated to their churches, the more easily the non-existent saviour and redeemer could do this. 

‘Many of you by now are aware that every human being always has been a pupil or student in the earthly school of life, no more and no less. That’s how in the course of many lifetimes, time and again all of you take part in the same lessons. Every new round of the zodiac takes every one of you forwards and upwards onto a somewhat higher level of awareness.

‘Every human being, without exception, is an offspring of the Great Father/Mother of all life, your Creator, and therefore no less than a young God in the making, no more and no less. The Divine justice is perfect and this achieved through the Universal law of cause and effect or Karma. This law ensures that whenever one of you has reached the end of their earthly education, their spirit/soul has a thorough grasp of every experience that’s likely to ever come your way. In particular this applies to the lessons of familiarising them with the nature of suffering. 

‘This is the reason why, in some of the lifetimes at the beginning of our education in the earthly school of life, you are on the giving end of suffering, handing it out generously to anyone who comes within your reach. The more someone hurts, in whatever manner that comes to your mind, the better you feel. The second instalment of the same lesson you receive when your spirit/soul has matured sufficiently. In the course of may earthly lifetimes, every spirit/soul appears time and again to play another role on the grand theatre stage of earthly life, with a different earthly personality. This is how each spirit/soul, in the fullness of time experiences, i.e. many lifetimes later, something similar to what it once inflicted upon others during previous ones.

‘Because each one of you is a young God in the making, that’s why the Great Father/Mother, your true eternal Divine parents, take the greatest care to familiarise all of you with both sides of every issue that’s ever likely to concern you. Rest assured that whatever happens to any of you, during their intervals on the earthly plane, never has anything to do with guilt and revenge. And nothing happens there perchance, is an accident or a coincidence. Spiritually, such things do not exist. Everything has been most carefully planned and designed to provide for all needs of every Divine human offspring. We shall return to this theme.

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (4)*_​
‘There is nothing you can do about what happens to you. It’s all written in the great book of life and that for every one of you. When you reflect on what might you might have been up to in any of your earthly lifetimes, the best thing you can do is to forgive. Start with forgiving yourself for once, and that could have been many lifetimes ago, setting the wheels of destiny and fate in motion. Then set about forgiving anyone who hurt and harmed you in some way. Initially, you may not be able to understand why these things should have happened. Never mind. Forgive anyway. 

‘The more your spiritual nature wakes from its slumbers, the more you will be able to recognise why I am suggesting this. You are dealing with a dual bookkeeping system, if ever there was one. And that’s how every one of you, with the help of forgiveness, possesses the power of restoring the balance of their spiritual bank account. As pointed out in the previous chapter, although though in every lifetime a different earthly personality appears on the stage of the grand theatre of earthly life, each indwelling spirit/soul remains the same. 

‘The justice of your eternal Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother is perfect. Through the law of cause and effect or Karma their love and wisdom ensure that all lessons of humankind’s earthly existence are thoroughly enough learnt by every one of their human offspring. But it takes until you have almost completed your earthly curriculum that, at last, it dawns on you that for a long time your spirit/soul has been playing the role of its own ancestor as well as descendant. And that’s how it became possible for your consciousness to constantly keep on expanding. 

‘As a result, each one of your earthly personalities entered the earthly plane equipped with an increased amount of wisdom and understanding. And eventually you reach the developmental point of realising who and what you truly are and always have been and that the same is true for all human beings. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not makes no difference. But it comes to everybody when they no longer need to be educated on the earthly plane. When the light of your inner and outer being have become equally strong, so that they act as one, you have evolved into a Christed one. Each can only do this in their own right. 

‘In each lifetime, and the gap between them could be hundred and sometimes even thousands of years in earthly terms apart, it’s the same spirit/soul who slips into the costume of another earthly personality. Nonetheless, your inner self although its consciousness has expanded enormously, is still the same and that’s the wonder and miracle of the human evolutionary journey. It takes every one of you, without exception, from getting to know the lower and lowest drives and urges of your human nature, up to the highest peak of being a companion of the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God. 

‘In keeping with God’s great plan of life, you always have been equipped with the power of thought, even though for a long time you haves been unaware that you possess this power. Having reached the peak of your evolutionary journey, you are aware of the power of your thoughts. In the course of your evolutionary journey, you have learnt how to use them wisely. That’s because you will eventually be capable of creating and destroying, at your will, whole worlds and everything within them. Can you see why the kind of education every one of you receives from the word ‘go’ is of the greatest importance? Why it begins with attending the earthly school of life’s lessons and that in the course of many lifetimes? Ever forwards and upwards every one of you constantly moves on their own individual evolutionary spiral, as well as the one for the whole of humankind and its world. 

‘Can you see why it is of the utmost importance that none of you will ever be released into the spirit realm to fend for themselves? As touched upon earlier, nobody ever forces you to take part in anything. Yet, whenever your spirit/soul goes home at the end of each lifetime, you are invited to join the group of spirit guides who have been taking care of you on the earthly plane. You will be invited to join them and take part in a kind of apprenticeship that consists of observing the behaviour of the more experienced members of your group and especially the most highly evolved one at the head. Each group has one and by watching them you learn how they go about supporting those who are still taking part in earthly life. Eventually, the inner spiritual and the outer material aspects of earthly life will have melted into one. There will then be peace, balance and harmony on both sides.

‘As touched upon earlier, first and foremost every human being is a spirit/soul who is experiencing life in the material world and not the other way round. You are by no means a physical being in a material world who from time to time thinks: ‘Ah yes, I also have a spirit/soul! So what?’ It’s this aspect of your being who, for wise higher educational reasons every so often takes part in life on the earthly plane. That’s how every one of you and your planet, in the course of millions of years, have always been assisting each other with their development. It takes every one of you from the lowest level up to the highest plane. And for a long time you believe that you are struggling on your own, but in truth you could not be more wrong. At a certain developmental stage you begin to realise that spirit friends and helpers have always been around and with you, to look after you and show the way. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘What Is Truth?’









						What Is Truth?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is Truth? by Aquarius. God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The diWhat Is Truth?     God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (5)*_​
‘With every lifetime that one of you spends on the earthly plane, the indwelling spirit/soul’s Divine spark absorbs ever more of the Christ energies and light. That’s because the Universal Star at all times has done its best to draw not only every human being but your whole world closer into its loving embrace. As the strength of everybody’s own Divine spark’s light is constantly growing, with the passing of time on the earthly plane, all spirit/souls reach an ever more enlightened state through their lower earthly selves attending lesson after lesson in the earthly school of life. 

‘Through this process the inner and outer aspects of every one of you are constantly increasing in wisdom and understanding of yourselves, the whole of humankind and its world. This is how all of you, in the course of many earthly lifetimes, slowly but surely evolve into Christed ones. However, everybody can only do this for themselves. This is because no-one could ever do the work of changing your character from manifesting that which is ugly and evil to something that’s nothing but good, right and beautiful. 

‘But every human being eventually reaches the stage of their development when they wake up to who and what they truly are and why things have always been happening to them. It then dawns on you that your spirit/soul’s development has always been much more important than what happens to its lower earthly self, in the course of each lifetime. The earthly self is the lower aspect of your higher nature, your spirit/soul. To help it to grow and evolve, every so often it reincarnates onto the earthly plane and is provided with a brand-new physical body. Spirit/souls are eternal and immortal while each new body is but a gift on time. As soon as each lifetime has served the purpose for which it was created by God and the Angels, it is returned to Mother Earth. Its components are the atoms of matter and they are recycled, the same as everything else that ever manifests itself on the material plane, not only on your planet.

‘Something like a curtain for a long time has been hiding your world’s spiritual background as well as the true wise and higher reasons why things had to happen in times gone by and why they still have to now. Not understanding any of these things has been creating a barrier of consciousness in every human being. However, this blockage is no longer required because the Aquarian age, the age of truth, has been with you for quite some time by now. And the deeper your world penetrates into the energies of this age, the more of is barrier is removed in quite natural ways by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. They always have been and forever will be in charge of the development of every individual human being, the whole humankind as well as your world. 

‘Rest assured that everything that ever took place on the earthly plane has been in keeping with the Divine great evolutionary plan. This applies as much to the pandemic as to the present crisis in the Ukraine and all other places in which it is still necessary for warmongering to exist. You will find that gradually ever more of the more of the truth about the wise higher purpose behind everything that ever came about in your world, individually and collectively, is emerging.

‘That’s why ever more of you now realise that in truth every human being is an offspring of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Therefore, every one of you is no less than a young God in the making. This why, gathered on the inner level of your world’s warzones, are the spirit/souls who have become spiritually sufficiently evolved to be released, and that for good from the compulsion of taking part in the lessons of the earthly school of life. At the end of their present lifetime, when the outer shell of their physical bodies has been returned to Mother Earth, and their spirit/souls have returned to their true eternal home, the spirit realm, their energies will be right for continuing their education through exploring the ever greater freedom of our world. Their earthly personalities had no idea that something of this nature would be happening. Yet, the indwelling spirit/souls for a long time have eagerly been looking forward to the end of this lifetime. 

‘Weep for the earthly selves and do your best to comfort the loved ones they have left behind. Some of them will be able to understand that their spirit/souls agreed with the wise ones in charge of their development, a long time before entering into their present lifetime, that this one should be used for this specific purpose. Through the suffering their earthly selves would have to endure, all outstanding karmic debts in the spirit/souls’ spiritual ledger would be redeemed and the balance of their accounts at last be restored. For every human being there eventually comes the time when their earthly personality has absorbed so much of the Universal Christ’s light, that that which once was evil, ugly and nasty in their nature has been left behind, for good. This is how every one of you, in the fullness of time, evolves into a Christed one and each can only do this in their own right. 

‘Clearing all individual and collective human spiritual ledgers from their darkness is an essential and unavoidable aspect of your world’s present transformation from a materialistically over-orientated place into an ever more spiritual one. It is a process that for many years has been unfolding. Because of this spiritual waking up, ever more of you by now realise that what happens to your spirit/soul is far more important than what comes about for your physical body. Never forget that it is merely a vehicle your spirit/soul requires for moving about on the earthly plane of life. Each physical body is on loan for just one lifetime. It’s a gift that enables your spirit/soul to take part in the lessons of the earthly school of life, for as long as this is demanded by your educational program. Without it no spiritual progress is possible.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




– To be continued. –

From ‘What Is Truth?’









						What Is Truth?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is Truth? by Aquarius. God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The diWhat Is Truth?     God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (6)*_​
‘As touched upon earlier, nothing that ever happens in your world is about being guilty of something and/or a matter of revenge. Spiritually, these terms do not exist because the only thing that has always mattered during the lessons of the earthly school of life is learning and teaching. After all, every one of you is but a child in that school. Just like in your world’s educational establishments, whenever a student has reached the end of their curriculum, they receive a certificate about having taken part. Punishing them for this in some way would not only be ridiculous but also pointless. 

‘A reward of a very special kind awaits every spirit/soul when its earthly self at last has at long last reached the end of having to attend some more of the lessons that are necessary for experiencing the material plane of existence. That’s because by then the energies of your spirit/soul have changed so much that they are suitable for moving onwards and upwards on your own evolutionary spiral and that of your world. Hooray, you are being released into familiarising yourself with the ever higher levels of the spirit realm’s greater freedom. 

‘For a long time, something like a curtain has been separating the inner and outer aspects of the world you are taking part in. For quite a while by now, for many of you this curtain has been lifting. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are now in the process of removing it altogether. They want you to know that the only thing that truly matters for every human being, wherever someone’s spiritual development may have taken them so far, is how their spirit/soul learns and grows in wisdom and understanding through whatever happens to their lower earthly self. Every one of you can only do this for themselves. 

‘To aid the full unfoldment of your whole being, your world’s spiritual background for around six thousand years has been hiding behind the curtain of the patriarchy. It has provided your world with ever stranger tales that have nothing to do with the truth. For example that an all-male Divinity rules your world and that the masculine is superior to the feminine. Particular strange and most certainly untrue has been the tale of what happens to human beings when they reach the end of their earthly existence. According to your old religions, earthly life is a one-off affair at the end of which every one of you is snuffed out like a candle. Nothing of you remains, unless you have been saved and redeemed by the God-man Jesus. 

‘Many of you are by now aware that he is not a historic figure who once walked in the midst of humankind and performed ever greater miracles. He is merely a symbolism for every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. In the course of your evolutionary journey you are getting to know first your lowest characteristics and later that which is highest, noblest and best in you. 

‘None of your world’s old belief systems deserves being called a religion, because this word is based on the Latin ‘religare’. It means to connect, in this case with God. In truth, all these systems were ideal instruments for keeping humankind away from God. Their ever stranger tales created the necessary barriers of fear in your race’s consciousness, individually as well as collectively. Layer upon layer of fear were thus placed in humankind’s soul memories. At the beginning of every new earthly lifetime they accompany you, safely tucked away in the subconscious part of your being. 

‘For a long time this has been the best defence for keeping humankind away from finding out too early who and what God truly is and who and what every human being is. Because of this the word religion is as much a misnomer as the word God. It is mistakenly used for the Creator of all life, the Great Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light. The Divine Trinity is and always has been present in everything that exists in the whole of Creation, not merely on your planet. Not only that which is good, right and beautiful in every human being and your world was brought into being by the Creator, but just as much whatever to this day is still dark, evil and ugly.

‘And because the two main laws of life are love and evolution, i.e. evolution that is based on love, the former is increasing everywhere and at the same time the latter keeps on disappearing. This is why, from the beginning of life everywhere in the whole of Creation – not merely in humankind’s nature and your world –, the Divine Trinity has been occupied with changing that which is dark, evil and ugly into something that’s good, right and beautiful. This is the meaning of evolution and that’s a process that will never stop, anywhere.

‘For a predestined sufficiently long time, your world’s old religions false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices have served the wise higher purpose of creating a curtain behind which the lower and lowest drives and urges of every human beings earthly nature could uninhibitedly be unfolded and explored. For a sufficiently thorough education, as befits young Gods in the making, every one of you to this day needs to experience these characteristics for themselves, first from the giving end. You then generously dish out the dark, ugly and evil streak in you to anyone who comes within your reach. 

‘In a later lifetime, when your spirit/soul as well as your lower earthly self  has matured sufficiently to be able to cope with what the law of Karma returns to you, you are going to find yourself on the receiving end of that which you once handed out to those around you. It will take a long time until you understand why things of this nature should be happening to you, out of all people when in your present lifetime you are working hard on being as good, kind and loving person as possible.

– To be continued. –

From ‘What Is Truth?’









						What Is Truth?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is Truth? by Aquarius. God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The diWhat Is Truth?     God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (7)*_​
‘All of your world’s old religions served the wise higher purpose of helping every one of you to become familiar with their dark, ugly and evil character traces. They are present in every human being and so is that which is best, highest and most holy. Both exist in every human being, even though the latter for a long time of your evolutionary journey is there only potentially. So that the former could develop fully and undisturbed, it was necessary that people during many of their earthly lifetimes, could hide behind the façade of a Divinity that in truth never existed. 

‘The deeper your world penetrates into the age of truth, the more of you will become aware of this. That’s why by now ever more clear evidence is bubbling to the surface of public awareness that the religions that to this day exist in your world, always have been and to this day are nothing but instruments for exploring that which is dark, evil and ugly in humankind’s nature, individually and collectively. These character traces have been waiting for a long time to be overcome and eventually left behind entirely. This can only come about through the higher God or Christ nature in ever more of you waking up from its slumber and gradually taking over its earthly counterpart, not merely by a selected few but eventually every human being.

‘The religion of the Aquarian age is a true and real one because in due course it will connect every human being with that which is good, right and beautiful in them. The laws of love and evolution by now are assisting ever more of you to manifest the qualities of honesty and truth in everything they do. You honour and value them more than anything else, because you are aware that without them no spiritual progress will ever be possible on the earthly plane. This is what’s been hiding behind the curtain of the old belief systems. Ever more of it, for some time by now has been lifted off your world’s consciousness by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. They always have been in charge of humankind’s development and forever will be.

‘They are the ones who are raising the curtain over what’s happening these days on the earthly plane of life and why it is necessary. Not knowing about the duality of God, your own true nature and the wise higher purpose of every lifetime your lower self spends on the earthly plane, that each one of them lasts for a predestined length of time, has been shielding humankind successfully from discovering too early the truth about who and what every being is. Naturally, this happened for a wise higher educational purpose just the same as everything else that ever took place in your world and does so to this day.

‘If someone is still occupied with the first part of their earthly education and believes that they have the power of making those around them thoroughly unhappy, the way Julia’s father and the mother of Aquarius did, they have been living in an illusion. Unaware of what earthly life really is about, they have been piling karmic debts into their spiritual bank account. In one of their future lifetimes they will have be redeemed, by none other than they themselves. They will then find themselves on the receiving end of the suffering they once handed out, freely and liberally. 

‘Something of this nature has been taking place in your world, on a collective scale, for some time by now and is progressing with ever increasing speed. It’s a necessary essential aspect of the watershed of humankind and your whole world being transformed, not by human beings but the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, from an over-materialistically orientated place into a completely spiritual one. This development is progressing with gigantic steps. That’s why ever more of you are waking up to the realisation of what is truly important in everybody’s life. This is the spiritual progress which every one of you, the whole of humankind and your world has always been making.

‘When for you the curtain at last lifts above earthly life’s material aspects, you realise that the only thing that ever truly mattered has been and forever will be the expansion of humankind’s individual and collective consciousness. That’s why ever more of you are becoming aware that, in the final analysis, whatever happens to your physical body does not matter anything as much as what happens to its indwelling spirit/soul. 

‘After all, the physical body is merely a vehicle that your spirit/soul needs for getting around on the earthly plane. Most important of all is how much your spirit/soul learns and grows through what’s happening to its physical body and earthly personality. After all, everything on the material plane is but a gift for a predestined length of time. It has to be returned to the Earth in as good condition as possible and as soon as it has served the purpose for which it was given into your care. 

‘And what happens to your earthly personality? Stored together with every one of the memories from all lifetimes in the hidden treasure house of your soul. From there it will reappear should you require another lifetime for completing your education on the material plane. And if all of that sounds too cruel to you, what do you think should happen to young Gods in the making. Eventually, every one of you will be capable of creating and destroying at will whole new worlds and everything within them.

‘Last but by no means least, let’s for a moment turn to those who are weeping because they have lost one or several loved ones recently. Do what you can to comfort them, but don’t forget to occasionally drop a pearl of your spiritual understanding unto their pathway through life. Explain that their loved ones are not dead, that they are alive and well, enjoying the greater freedom of the spirit realm, because that’s humankind’s true eternal home. 

‘Help the weeping ones to realise that there is a great deal more to humankind’s existence than merely existing on the earthly plane. Explain that their dear departed will now be able to support them much better than they ever could when they were still taking part in earthly life. Those who are ready will understand and if someone is not as yet, may what you are telling them – as gently as possible – assist their higher God or Christ nature to wake up from its slumber.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (8)*_​
‘Throughout the Aquarian writings and in particular the Epilogue chapters, much has been said about Aquarius, the sign as well as the age. That’s why today we shall be taking a closer look at what both of them mean to humankind and its world. The Aquarian astrological emblem shows either a woman or a man with a container from which water is pouring. This is why to this day many in your world think that Aquarius is one of the signs of the Water element. They could not be more wrong because the water signs are Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces. 

‘The water that’s pouring from the waterbearer’s receptacle is not of the kind that’s used in your world for drinking and cleansing. The Aquarian energies always have and forever will continue to pour the cleansing and purifying waters of consciousness into the individual and collective ones of humankind. This enables human beings on the earthly plane to find a better understanding of spiritual truths. That’s why, the deeper your world penetrates into the Aquarian age, the more urgent the issue of making spiritual truths not only accessible but also available free of charge for every human being becomes. 

‘Up to the beginning of the Aquarian age, however, for wise higher educational purposes God’s great plan of life decreed that as much as possible of the truth should remain hidden from the knowledge of humankind. This was achieved through your world’s old belief systems during which, in the course of approx. six thousand years, the patriarchy with its all-male God-head was thought to be the supreme ruler of your world. This and many other strange tales have been the curtain behind which spiritual truths had to remain hidden until the time would be right for revealing ever more of it to humankind. 

‘None other than the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are responsible for creating this curtain. That’s because they always have been and forever will be in charge of the development of humankind and your world. This is how it came about that the Abrahamic religions of Judaism, Christianity and Islam, who appeared last on the grand stage of the theatre of earthly life, were supercharged with false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions.

‘However, the sign Aquarius represents the voice of the wise one or living God within. The Aquarian age is the age of truth. For a long time it has been waiting to flow ever more directly from the Highest levels of life into all human hearts and minds whose earthly receiver/transmitter station, the earthly mind, has been tuned into the frequencies of the Highest. The deeper your world penetrates into the Aquarian age, the more of you will be able to receive that which is directly flowing from the Great Father/Mother onto the earthly plane. 

‘With the passing of time, they wish to communicate ever more freely with each one of their beloved children of the Earth, their offspring. And that’s how it will come about that gradually ever more spiritual truths are going to become available to humankind. The time is over when they were meant to hide, for wise higher educational purposes, behind the curtain of your world’s old religious teachings. Having become outdated, they are no longer of any use, waiting to be discarded once and for all.

‘Anyone who was or is born when the Sun in the sky above your world moves through Aquarius has brought with them a blessing of an extra special kind. Unbeknown to many, every one of them has been granted the gift a direct line with the Highest Forces of life, in your world commonly known as God, who communicates with us through the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. They always have been and forever will be in charge of humankind’s development. It consists of constantly marching forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, individually as well as collectively. This is as true for the whole of Creation as well as lifeforms that are sharing your planet with you. God’s voice says: ‘Call Me by any name, I shall be there and never fail to respond!’

‘Blessed with the gift of a direct line are also those who were born on the 4th or 13th day of each month, as well as anyone whose progressed Sun is moving through Aquarius or the eleventh house, this sign’s natural domain. 1 + 3 = 4 is the number of Uranus, the planet who together with Saturn rules Aquarius. It’s a great pity that so many in your world are still unaware that they possess such a precious gift and therefore are unable to make good use of it. By the way, it’s unwise to use gifts of this nature for selfish purposes. They are meant to be used for the blessing and healing first of yourself and then the whole of humankind.

‘When the gift remains undiscovered by someone’s earthly self long enough, even though they merely are unaware of its presence, the spirit/soul who dwells within every human physical body, then tries to nudge its earthy self into recognising that something is amiss on the inner plane. First it sends some discomfort to the door of that person’s consciousness. If there is no response for long enough, the indwelling spirit/soul knocks more loudly and adds some pain to the discomfort that gets ever harder to bear. 

‘If such a call also remains unheeded, it leaves the spirit/soul no choice but turning ever angrier with the owner of its outer physical shell. Again, this happens although the person whose temporary property the physical body is, has no idea that the pain contains an ever more urgent message from its spirit/soul. An inflammation flares up and the pain it causes is given in the hope that it might assist the earthly self’s spiritual nature to wake up from its slumbering state. 

‘You need to know that every part of the human physical body is in tune with the physical as well as spiritual body of the whole of Creation. For example, human knees provide human beings with the ability to bend before the Highest and listen to what messages are coming from there, to be shared with the whole of humankind. When no attention is paid for long enough, one or the other or maybe both knees of the owner’s physical body gradually turn ever more troublesome. It is or they are getting more and more painful because the knee joints are responding through getting inflamed. Feet represent understanding, literally as well as metaphorically speaking. Eyes represent vision, not only earthly but also spiritual vision that’s meant to allow its owner access to ever higher and eventually the highest aspects of life. 

‘And when at long last one of you has woken up to the fact that humankind’s existence consists of an inner and outer reality, the wisdom and understanding they are gaining enables them to enter into a dialogue with their very own wise one or living God within. Something like this: It seems that my spirit/soul is angry with me, its earthly counterpart. Why else would there be the need for an inflammation? Might this be an indication that my Highest Self wants me to spend more time on journeying within, so it can intuitively tell me where to search for and find new ways of healing my whole being, mind, body, spirit and soul?’

‘Whatever happens to you, the best way of finding something of this nature first for yourself and then to be shared with those around you, is by turning to your inner guidance. Everybody has their own and therefore does not really need to approach anyone else to ask for healing whenever something is in need of it. This kind of inner guidance is the only authority in the whole of Creation who is truly reliable. Being part of everything, it alone knows the way of all things and will never lead anyone astray. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (9a)*_​
Dear Friends,

It’s the 31st March 2022 today and numerology tells me that it’s a propitious one for starting my new project. 31 = 3 + 1 = 4. 31.3.2022 = 3 + 1 + 3 + 2 + 0 + 2 + 2 = 31 = 3 +1 = 4. 4 is the number ruled by Uranus, the co-ruler of Aquarius with Saturn, the stern and undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac, who guards the gates into freedom of the Aquarian age. 4 + 4 = 8 = Saturn. When his role changes from teacher to rewarder, the rewards can be great and well worth having. My reward is the viewing figures of various outlets where I have been sharing my insights for a long time. First in line is Booksie. Today the viewing figure of my main file there stood at 2,734,692 when I checked it a moment ago. 

On top of everything, it’s a Thursday today. This is the day of the week that’s ruled by Jupiter, the beneficial and benevolent sole ruler of Sagittarius, the sign dedicated to the development of humankind’s higher consciousness. My inner guidance, the wise one and living God within me, from today onwards wants me to share with you, all being well every day, another chapter of the notes I have been making in a kind of ‘rough and ready’ state. 

That’s the way they are added to a file on my computer that’s dedicated to holding down the most important fresh insights that are flowing from the Highest level into my earthly self’s consciousness. When I am listening to music, pen and paper are usually within easy reach. Later when my computer is switched on, I transfer my notes to a special file. That’s how I have always worked when more insights were flowing into my consciousness after having written about something. For a long time I had no idea of who was speaking through me. 

By the way, I have no smart-phone, merely a small Nokia 105 for sending and receiving text messages. For my writings I have always used a desktop computer, I still do. I am old-fashioned and glad to be so. The rest of the computer technology I am glad to leave to my younger siblings in the great family of humankind. At the mature age of half way between 84 and 85 years of age, this is going to be my way of winding down what started, more than twenty years ago, as ‘The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’. 

Stargazing to me means tuning the receiver/transmitter station of my earthly mind into the frequencies of the Highest levels of life to bring to our world what the wise ones there wish to tell humankind about the spiritual background of its world. I am enjoying it as much as ever. What I have always loved most over the years is sharing with you, in my own possibly unique manner, the astonishing insights that to this day are still coming to me. 

I hope that you might like the new ones as much as you always seem to have enjoyed my more polished writings efforts. Even though the new chapters will reach you unpolished, rest assured that each one is filled with just as much love as ever. They will also be accompanied by thanks, on your behalf and mine, to the wise ones on the Highest levels of life who are sharing ever more of their knowledge and wisdom with us. 

Last but by no means least, I am looking forward to meeting every one of you in the spirit realm, each in their own sweet time. I hope to get there sooner than you. As you know, a veil of consciousness to this day separates the two parts of our world from each other. Through the knowledge that’s coming our way in writings like these, the veil is disappearing a bit more and that with each passing day. From behind the it, one of these days I shall be able to support you much better than I can do now. Quite a while ago, I applied for an apprenticeship in the group who is taking care of us. 

I am looking forward to learning how to be one of those who serve the people on this side of the veil, helping them to cope with their earthly existence through a steadily increasing better understanding of it. That, by the way, has always been my aim and when one of these days you return to the spirit realm, I shall be there to welcome you – if that’s what you want. God bless you, your loved ones and all the best for what’s left of your present earthly lifetime.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’









						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				











						My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs by Aquarius. My astrology has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortune-telling. It is a lifehelp and a tool for getting to know yourself and your own predestined The Sun In Aries        The Pioneering And Wayfinding Sign  Soul Food For Arians...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y by Aquarius. If you have had a look at my interpretations of the Sun signs, you may have noticed that anyone for whom astrology means horoscopes and fortunetellingBe Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y.  First Steps Towards Becoming Your Own Astrologer...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Astrology As A Lifehelp, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Astrology As A Lifehelp by Aquarius. Astrology as a lifehelp on the journey of ascending the spiritual mountain of earthly life.Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life  Part 1  Up The Spiritual Mountain     The higher purpose of the earthly existence of e...




					www.booksie.com
				











						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				




With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *

*When The Curtain Goes Up (9b)*​
‘In this chapter we shall return for a moment to the story of Jesus’ life. The deeper your world penetrates into the age of truth, the more of you are going to realise that this tale is no more than a legend, which was not meant to be understood as being literally true, in all Eternity. The spiritual truth that’s been hiding for long enough by now behind this legend tells you that step by step the Jesus story is about the initiations in which the higher God or Christ nature of every human being, in the course of many lifetimes has to take part in the earthly school of life. 

‘Transfiguration never happened to Jesus for the simple reason that he is not a historical figure who once walked in the midst of humankind on the earthly plane. The story of the Master’s life is but a legend. Yet, a transfiguration happens each time one of you leaves their physical body behind, as soon it has served the purpose for which it was created. One of the Angels of transformation appears to your spirit/soul and assists it to slip from its physical body. 

‘This is the outer shell that each time is left behind on the earthly plane. It’s not unlike shedding an overcoat when it’s no longer needed upon entering warmer surroundings. The empty outer shell you leave behind creates the false impression that death has taken place. Yet, in truth this is merely a process of transformation that moves the most essential part of your being, your spirit/soul, to a different dimension of life into the spirit realm, which after all is humankind’s true eternal home. The process is very similar to when a beautiful butterfly leaves behind the empty carcass of its crawling ugly caterpillar development. 

‘For human beings there really is no such thing as death. That’s because at the moment your spirit/soul slips away from its body, like the butterfly leaving its empty chrysalis behind, you are no longer a physical being in a material world. Once more, you are returning to being fully conscious that in truth you are a spirit/soul, most precious and valuable to your Divine parents. Each one of them starts their existence as the tiniest of sparks of the Universal Christ’s light and that is love in its purest and strongest manifestation. 

‘There is no need to throw the baby out with the bathwater and reject the life-story of the spiritual Master Jesus altogether. How about entering into a dialogue with your higher God or Christ nature, whose symbol Jesus is, that might run something like this: I have always loved you, Jesus, and it’s good to find out that you never were a force outside of me, that you never were a historical figure who once walked among human beings on the earthly plane. I am glad to learn that you have always been a part of every one of us and that the name Jesus is but a symbolism of the higher God or Christ nature of all human beings. For a long time this name shields us against finding out too early who and what we truly are. 

‘This is how it comes about that in the course of many earthly lifetimes, freely and willingly every human being’s lower personality gradually surrenders ever more of the drives and urges of their nature. As soon as they have been fully explored, they are no longer required. They merely serve as teaching aids during the initial part of everybody’s earthly education because it’s necessary to become familiar with all of them. Every human being has the lower and lowest character traces as well as the highest, best and noblest ones within. Although for a long time the latter exist merely potentially, nonetheless they are present in every one of us.’

‘With the passing of time the lower aspects of every human being’s nature is taken over by what we at that developmental stage recognise as good, right and beautiful. It exists, if at first only potentially, in every human being, therefore also in me. Jesus bleeding to death on the cross represents this part of our development. And the cross itself is the oldest symbol known to humankind of its earthly existence. That’s how everybody’s higher God or Christ nature, in the course of many further lifetimes, gradually takes over and replaces ever more of the lower aspects of our being. 

‘If I were to call this aspect of my being Jesus, no-one would want to stop me from doing this, but it’s not what I want to do. It would be unwise because the name would raise a curtain between the two parts of my being. As I know now, you have been the one who for more years than I care to remember has brought the truth about our world’s spiritual background through the Aquarian writings. You are me and I am you; we are one and nothing in the whole of Creation can ever separate us from each other. Some people might like to call their higher nature Jesus, but that’s no option for me because I comprehend what this name represents. It’s good to know who and what Jesus ever was, as well as who and what I am, always have been and forever will be: a young God in the making. And as this theme has been gone into so many times before, there’s no need to do so now. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘What Is Truth?’









						What Is Truth?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is Truth? by Aquarius. God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The diWhat Is Truth?     God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

When The Curtain Goes Up (10a)

The Magic Of Music*_​
Music is one of the most essential parts of the great Mother of all life. I am the feminine wisdom and love aspect of the Divine Trinity and the soul of the whole of Creation. Music is My voice that informs your world about the harmonies of the Heavenly Fields, on the highest levels of life. With the help of poets and composers who are serving Me, I share them with you on the earthly plane. The magic of My music has always captivated the senses of human beings, so that I could communicate with them more easily. Since time immemorial, making music and listening to it has had the power of lifting humankind above the trouble and strife of their earthly existence and lifting them into My loving arms.

I inspire the making of instruments and the musicians who use them. They, like everything in the whole of Creation, are constantly moving forwards and upwards on their personal evolutionary spiral of life and that of the whole humankind. That’s why I constantly encourage them to aim for ever better sounds that please them, their listeners and also Me. I am mistress and servant alike, not only of those who dwell on the earthly plane but also those who on that plane are believed to be dead, when in truth the essence of their being, their spirit/soul is alive and well in My world, the spirit realm. That’s humankind’s true home, from which you emerge at the beginning of each lifetime and return to when it has run its course.

As the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, I am eternal and immortal and so is every one of you. My music responds to the needs of all who are taking part either side of the thin veil that separates your two worlds from each other. In days gone by, I used to accompany you into battle and was there each time some physical remains were laid to rest in a grave. My vibrations have the power of making humankind laugh and rejoice, weep and mourn, wonder and worship. My sound can tell stories of love and hate, of souls who have been condemned as well as redeemed. Your prayers fly on My wings and take you into My world. 

I am part of the smoke that falls over battlefields, where people are dying and thinking of their loved ones. Each one of you can only learn through their own experiences that there is no glory in warmongering, merely suffering and dirt, pain and blood, as well as tears for your own misery and of those you are leaving behind. 

I reach and comfort human spirit/souls when their earthly selves have to wade through the depths of depression and despair, because of the karmic debts they themselves have created in other lifetimes or earlier in this one. I open human hearts to love and I am as much present and at home on marriage altars, as christening fonts and funerals. Each time someone stands at the open grave of a loved one, who has been called home into the world of light, I console those who are left behind. I heal the inner wound that was caused by the other person’s leaving. 

I am but one of the many qualities and gifts of the great Father/Mother of all life. I am the Goddess and God is My masculine counterpart. I serve Him and the whole of our creation, and vice versa. Before Me everybody is equal. Kings and their servants alike are My slaves. In the school of earthly life, I communicate with you in many different ways. The birds of the air, the insects in the fields, the crashing of waves on ocean shores and the wind sighing in the trees, all are speaking My language. And once you have become aware of My presence, you can perceive me anywhere, even in the chatter of voices and the clatter of wheels on city streets.

All life is My family and you are as much part of Me as I am part of you. The very best as well as the worst is in every one of you. And all of you are instruments that were created to serve us, the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and our only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ spirit’s light. We in turn serve you. You are like us and we are like you. We have never left any one of you. During your race’s most traumatic experiences, the voice of My music has always served you upfront. I was there and I will never leave you. Each time one of you is wounded in mind and body, spirit and soul, listening to Me comforts and heals.

I am the inspiration behind all works of art. That’s the way I enjoy expressing and experiencing myself through you most. I have always inspired your world’s writers of poetry and prose, as well as your composers. To this day, I get some of you to write poems and others to set them to music, so that My messages can reach millions of you in this way. Some of you can use words and music together for the blessing and healing of the whole of humankind. Such gifts take many lifetimes to develop. 

Everybody is gifted in some special way and the quality of what you produce depends on which evolutionary level you have reached, at any given moment and how well the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind is tuned into our frequencies. That’s how I inspired Aquarius to bring this to you. I hope that it encourage ever more of you, My beloved children of the Earth, to take to the wings of your own creative imagination. The Angels and I can then assist you to lift yourself, the whole of humankind and your world, to experience ever higher levels of life, whilst still taking part in earthly life but adding a touch of the magic and beauty of My world to everything you do.

The cosmic dance of your solar system’s planets is constantly making a sound that in your world is known as the music of the spheres. It’s My voice that always has and forever will be accompanying every one of you and the whole of Mother Earth with all here kingdoms on their journey forwards on an upwards winding spiral, in keeping with the Father’s great evolutionary plan. Every planet and house of the zodiac has a different lessons to teach and therefore plays a unique kind of music, during the times you spend attending the earthly school of life. 

Whilst there, learn to pay attention to the birds, but not only their songs. They are My messengers and I am the one who orchestrates them and their movements. If you watch them, their behaviour patterns can give you valuable clues about your own motivations and what’s happening in the world around you. Their mere presence has always been trying to tell you that, in spite of the fact that you are tied to the earthly plane by your physical body for a certain length of time, your spirit/soul remains free. Every one of you has been provided with wings, just like the birds, and that’s your imagination because it enables you to go wherever and whenever you wish. As soon as you think of a place, even if it is in one of the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, you are instantly there. 

And when you do not listen to the song of birds with your mind alone, you can sense the vibrations of their joy and happy feelings stir in you. They too are wings on which every one of you has the power of lifting themselves above the conditions of their earthly existence onto the higher and eventually highest levels of My realm. That’s how you can release yourself, at least for a while, from whatever could be troubling you at any given time. Music vibrations sometimes have the power of lifting you into My heart, to which yours responds with feelings of happiness. Regardless of how anxious and frightened you may sometimes feel about what’s happening in your world, when you listen to music whose vibrations deeply resonate with your innermost being, gladness fills your whole being and that increases your faith and trust in the goodness of the life that has been given to you.

Birds belong to the air element, the region of thought. They are telling you that your spirit/soul is part of their realm and that in truth it is as free as the birds. Try it out for yourself and observe how your thoughts can instantly take you into a distant corner of Creation. Every human spirit/soul has its own song. As soon as yours has become as pure and clear as that of the birds, nothing in the whole of Creation will even try to stop you from lifting yourself and the whole of humankind into the blessing and healing rays of the Universal Christ, so that all can share them with you.

The music of times gone by is living proof that I, the Great Mother, the love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity, never left you. This applied particularly during the six thousand years of patriarchy with its dominance of the masculine and the make-believe world of a nonsensical all-male Godhead. During that time, your whole world was particularly in need of Me and My gifts.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Message Of The Birds’
•    ‘The Lark’s Message’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘God – The Great Genius’









						God - The Great Genius, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book God - The Great Genius by Aquarius. This part of my writings is an exploration of the true genius behind every idea that has ever appeared in earthly life. In particular it is about someIdeas That Changed Our World    Inspiration From Above – Part One    Christianity And Socialism...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue (10b)

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (10b)*_​
‘Giving the higher God or Christ nature a name, for Christians it’s Jesus, for long enough has provided our world’s old religions with the curtain that was needed for the lessons that familiarised as many as possible with as much of the lower and lowest drives and urges of their earthly nature. This is how it came about that human beings committed some of the worst atrocities against each other. 

‘For example, in three hundred years of the inquisition during which Christians unashamedly hunted down and systematically killed Jews and Muslims in the most gruesome ways imaginable. This was followed by witch hunting and to this day, expresses itself in the pursuit of those who believe something different. This has by no means finished in some parts of our world. And yet, every human has their very own higher God or Christ nature and that’s the only one who truly can save and redeem every one of us and our whole world. 

‘The only thing that needs doing is brining forth, from deep within our own being, that which is good, right and beautiful in that nature of every human being and act upon it. At first it only exists potentially but it is there nonetheless. This is how every one of us, in due course, will be required to contribute to making our world into an ever more beautiful, harmonious and peaceful place where it’s a pleasure to spend time. And that will gradually replace the plundering and raping of Mother Earth’s precious resources that’s still taking place as well as people unashamedly taking advantage of others for personal gains. 

‘What’s the point in amassing vast fortunes when every penny of it has to be left behind, when someone’s present earthly lifetime has run its course? That’s why wise ones refuse to call their higher God or Christ nature by any name, Jesus or whatever else. And that’s why I am writing this, in the hope that some may wish to follow my example and leave behind their outdated understanding of who and what God is. Truly, it’s the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the light of the Universal Christ Star. Giving the latter the name Jesus and pretending that he once walked among people on the earthly plane, that’s been the curtain and the barrier behind which the truth has successfully been hiding. 

‘This is how our world’s old belief systems developed into instruments of evil. The promise that someone existed who really could save and redeem even humankind’s worst sins enabled sufficient numbers of us to experience and explore first hand the lower and lowest drives and urges of their nature, convinced that no-one could see and observe them. This is how it comes about to this day that one part of humankind is piling karmic debts into their spiritual ledger, while others through the suffering that’s being inflicted upon them are redeeming theirs. 

‘The awareness that a belief has been based upon nothing but a misinterpretation of the true meaning of something, even though it was done for wise educational purposes it was necessary, hopefully can make a basic belief easier to change into something that is true. If you wish to understand what the name Jesus really means, all you have to do is view it from the higher spiritual perspective. In that case your comprehension expands and your consciousness no longer has any difficulties recognising the true meaning of this name and why, although he only ever existed as a thoughtform, was he once presented as if as a spiritual Master he once really walked the Earth. For yourself you are then raising the curtain that for so long has hidden the truth about the Jesus story from public view and knowledge. 

‘The voice of the wise one and living God within me takes over: Your world’s old religions and especially the Abrahamic ones of Judaism, Christianity and Islam, have been the curtain behind which the truth about God and humankind’s true nature has been hiding long enough. The deeper your world penetrates into the Aquarian age, the more of the truth behind the curtain is going to be revealed through those whose earthly minds are tuned into the frequencies of the Highest levels of life. This is not something for a selected few because at least potentially, every human being is one of these receiver/transmitter station who, in due course, will also be able to receive its messages, first for their own use and then for sharing with the whole of humankind. 

‘There is no place in the spirit realm for anything other than that which is also of the warmth and love of the Christ spirit. Every human being on the earthly plane contains at least a spark of it. Each spark’s size depends on how many lifetimes the spirit/soul has taken part in the earthly school of life. What size your earthly self is depends on the degree of development your higher God or Christ nature has reached whenever it arrives in our world. As this theme has been sufficiently dealt with in other parts of the Aquarian writings, there is no need to delve any deeper into it here. Please follow the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

‘The spirit realm is not a place ‘up there’ somewhere in the Heavens above your world, where people go when they believe in that your world’s old religions to this day insist. The spirit realm is the spiritual inner aspect of the outer material plane. It’s a world that teems with life that is invisible to earthly eyes. Both parts of your world basically consist of light, the outer just the same as the inner. Through sheer willpower the Angels and Masters in charge of the development of the whole of Creation light atoms into matter, whenever this is required and that creates the illusion of two different world when in truth both always have been and forever will be one. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (11a)

The Courage To Live*_

O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation, 
There are so many in our world
Who have lost faith that there is
A higher power who loves and protects them. 
Help them to trust again.

With the flame of Your Heavenly fire
Touch the hearts in which hope has died. 
Rekindle their faith and show them
That each and every one of us is 
Your beloved child of the Earth,
That the Angels are with everybody
And taking good care of them. 

They are showing the way,
For every individual and our world.
Together with You and the Angels all of us 
Have always been marching forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
Even though it frequently looks as if we were not.

Help all of us not to give in to the trickery and lies
Of our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers,
A comparatively small minority of greedy and 
Already immensely rich opportunists, 
Who are trying to line their luxurious nests with 
Ever more of our world’s precious resources. 

May all human beings become aware of 
Their own true nature and Yours,
And that a high and holy destiny is in store 
For every one and the whole of humankind. 
May Your wisdom and truth provide us with
The courage and strength we need 
To resist the temptation of allowing 
Ourselves to be lead by the noses
And like sheep to the slaughter of being
Vaccinated with serums whose protection
At best is doubtful and at worst brings death.

Help everybody to find out that love and thought 
Are the most powerful forces in the whole of Creation
And that our human thoughts,
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Can create anything, therefore also good or ill health,
And that it’s up to each individual to choose
What they prefer.

Updated November 2020 

 * * *

*When The Curtain Goes Up (11b)*​
‘The spirit realm is a world of thought where the spoken word does not exist. Speaking is only possible on the earthly plane because of the physical body in which everybody moves about. Thought is the only way of communicating with each other in our world. The spirit/soul is every human being’s very own higher God or Christ nature. It has always understood why, every so often it is necessary to be occupied with experiencing, through a lower earthly self, what it’s like to be a physical being in a world in a world of matter. 

‘From the word ‘go’ of its existence every spirit/soul is aware that evolutionary progress would be impossible without every so often, freely and willingly attending the lessons of the earthly school of life. That’s how, in the course of a great many lifetimes there, every one of you slowly but surely gets to know themselves and your world. This is why, in an orderly and well organised fashion, time and again each spirit/soul has to move through every sign and house of the zodiac. 

‘Through this ever human being is constantly moving forwards and upwards, each on their own individual evolutionary spiral and simultaneously with it that of the whole of humankind and your world. Every spirit/soul is aware that being educated on the earthly plane is compulsory and appreciates that each lifetime there serves a wise higher purpose. That’s why no spirit/soul ever tries to avoid any of the lessons that are in store for them, no matter how difficult and traumatic they may turn out to be. 

‘Nobody ever forces you to take part in anything but your spirit/soul understands. It knows that without taking part in every one of the lessons that are in store for everyone, nobody would ever be able to evolve into a Christed one. Each can only do this in their own right. This state has come about as soon as the higher God or Christ nature of the spirit/soul has melted into one with its earthly counterpart. Just like your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, you are then one whole being that consists of male and female, God and Goddess, who happily respond to each other. Together they work only for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of humankind and your world, in keeping with the Divine great plan of life. 

‘There is much to be looked forward to, when the natural end of your last earthly lifetime has come round. After being returned to your true eternal home, the spirit realm, our earthly self rests for a while and enjoys the ease of moving around without the need of a physical body. When you have evolved into a Christed one, you love the feeling of having been released from the compulsion of taking part in further earthly lifetimes. You look forward to continuing your education by exploring and getting to know ever higher levels of the spirit realm. It’s every human being’s birthright to be familiarised with ever higher levels of this world.

‘A high and holy destiny is in store for every human being and waits for you at the end of your earthly education. Every spirit/soul knows that in our realm wise ones are in charge of its development, on all its levels. They are familiar with your evolutionary plan and suggest where and with whom your next earthly lifetime would benefit you most. Only if you like the sound of what they suggest, you ask them to go ahead and they do the rest.

‘There would be no point in revealing things of this nature to any one of you too early. The old religions’ many false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices were unavoidable. They have been a vital part of the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle’s programme for teaching humankind the value of truth. The religious tales were ideal for hiding it for a sufficient length of time. They were good enough until humankind was spiritually sufficiently advanced to understand the truth, love and treasure it and capable of using it in positive and constructive ways. 

‘To help people recognise their loved ones, who now dwell in the spirit realm and wish to send the other person an encouraging message, they appear either in dreamtime, during spiritual séances or any other way through spiritual mediums. For identification purposes the spirit/soul can slip into the role its earthly self once played on the great stage of earthly life. Each personality is like a costume that can be worn for this purpose. 

‘Yet, the way the person on the other side of the veil that to this day separates our two worlds, perceives us is by no means how anyone lives in the spirit realm. It’s a world in which nothing but spirit exists and you then are just a sprit/soul, no more and no less. You are neither woman nor man, you are whole, the same of your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Star with its warmth and life-giving light. Every human being is a spark of this light and the spark’s size depends on how many lifetimes your spirit/soul has already taken part in the earthly school of life. 

‘Same as the empty shell of its physical body, as soon as the purpose for which it was created has been served, your spirit/soul leaves it as well as its lower earthly personality behind. Both are safely tucked away and stored in your soul memories. From there they are picked up again at the beginning of every next earthly lifetime, if some more are required. In the spirit world every one of you is nothing but spirit/soul. There is no room for anything else. As touched upon, what size you are depends on the developmental stage your higher God or Christ nature has reached whenever it arrives in our world. And that’s where groups of all sizes exist. Each time one of you leaves earthly life behind, their spirit/soul joins the group that’s right for them. At the head of each group is a wise one who is more highly evolved than all others. 

‘Have you noticed that newly born children sometimes look like wise old people? They look that way because that’s what they really are! Every human being starts their earthly existence as the tiniest of sparks. But in the course of many earthly lifetime it absorbs ever more of the Christ Star’s light. That’s how every spirit/soul’s own light steadily increases and that in two ways. The second one is known in your world as enlightenment which every spirit/soul can only gain through the experiences of its earthly personalities. This is how every one of you steadily grows in wisdom and understanding. Your consciousness expands with every bit of learning that the lower earthly self gains through the lessons of the earthly plane. Each can only do this through working their way through their own experiences.

– To be continued. –

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’









						Healing Corner For Parents & Children, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Healing Corner For Parents & Children by Aquarius. This book is dedicated to the healing of all our relationships. It starts with a section for parent and children. The inspiration behind bringing the Healing Corner For Parents And Children  Part 1  This part of my writings is...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (12a)

The Prophet – On Death*_

Then Almitra spoke and said: ‘We would ask now of death.’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘You can only begin to understand the secrets of death
When you know that first and foremost you are a spirit and soul,
And start to look for them in the heart of life itself.
You will then become aware that in truth there is no death, 
Only transformations when each one of you, 
Time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,
Returns into another state of consciousness. 

Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,
Your true home, from where you once came 
And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.
You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,
So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding, 
And with the passing of time evolve into 
A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl. 

On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,
But there are two types of these birds.
In the early stages of your education in the school of earthly life 
You are like one of those who can only fly and hunt at night,
Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight. 
However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway 
That in the end takes you back into
The conscious awareness of your true nature and
Your oneness with God and all life, 
You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into
A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see
Equally well by day and night. 

Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,
You are growing wiser all the time, until eventually there 
Comes a moment when you discover that you are beginning 
To find what you are looking for as well in the darkness of Earth life,
As you do on the other side of the veil of consciousness.
In the past this separated your two worlds like a curtain as much for you, 
As it does to this day for many of your siblings in the human family,
While for you it is ever more disappearing. 

For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness 
Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,
And remained ensnared by the belief that this state 
Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,
You could not see beyond the end of your nose 
And it was impossible for you to perceive
The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life. 
For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,
You found it hard to grasp and unveil
The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.

To enable you to understand the spirit of death, 
The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,
So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,
Until finally you grasped that in truth
Life and death are one, 
The same as a river and the sea, 
Into which it pours itself, are one.

Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted
The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects 
Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.
From there they continue to surface in your hopes and dreams
In a longing and yearning for the world you once came from, 
With none of the trouble and strife of Earth’s harsh environment.
Such dreams lead you to your highest aspirations.
Nurture and care for them, so they can light your way home.
Like a seed that patiently waits beneath the snow 
For the arrival of spring, your soul has never given up the
Hope of one day returning into that existence. 
Trust these dreams, for they are the key that 
In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.

And what about your fear of death?
It can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,
Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay 
His hand upon him in honour.
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling, 
Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?
But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling 
Than of the gift that awaits him.
And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,
But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides, 
So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered
By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?

Only when you drink from the river of the silence of
The world of light, your soul truly sings.
And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain
The real ascent begins. 
And only when your physical body has been returned 
To Mother Earth, to which it belongs, 
Will you once more know for sure 
What your role in the great dance of life has been all along.

As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth,
You are a spark of the Divine, 
An immortal being who has all Eternity to look forward to,
Filled with ever more new explorations and fresh learning,
Safely guided and protected by God and the Angels. 
Whether you believe in them or not, at any given time,
They will forever be around you, with you and part of you.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

*When The Curtain Goes Up (12b)*​
‘The Sun of each spirit/soul, at the beginning of its evolutionary journey, is placed like a train on track in the first degree of Aries, the point of all beginnings. The initial earthly lifetime are spent with getting to know the lower and lowest drives and urges of your nature. Every one of you experiences them first from the giving end of handing out suffering to those around you. Later when your spirit/soul has grown up and matured sufficiently, you find yourself on the receiving end of similar experiences. 

‘Every new lifetime takes you another step forwards and upwards on your evolutionary journey. And that’s how time and again you pass through every one of the zodiac’s signs and houses. In an orderly and well organised way, you gradually absorb ever more of their lessons and each one adds to the comprehension of your own nature, humankind’s and also the material world that surrounds you. 

‘You exist in every one for a predestined length of time that allows your spirit/soul and your earthly self to grow through whatever experiences your educational program provides for you. When they have been attended to, your spirit/soul slips from its physical body and one of the Angels of transformation returns them to their true eternal home for resting and recuperation from the stresses of earthly life. At the same time, every spirit/soul builds up their strength for tackling the next one. 

‘Every new round of the zodiac takes you onto a somewhat higher level of experiences. That’s how the light of your own higher God or Christ nature is constantly increasing. The Christ light consists of love in its most powerful and purest expression. And that’s how, with the passing of time, all human beings bring forth, each from deep within their own being, ever more of that which is good, right and beautiful. It is a process in which no outside forces are involved. 

‘Through this the Christ nature of every spirit/soul and its earthly personality steadfastly grows more powerful. They grow into one and that enables them to bring forth, each from deep within, a contribution to making your world into a more loving, peaceful and agreeable place. Be aware that nobody is without at least a spark of the Christ love and that it exists in even the meanest and lowest earthly selves who have just started attending the earthly school of life’s lessons.

‘Many of you are aware that on the inner plane all life is one and there is no separation between anything. As a result, whenever we hurt or harm someone in our world, it is done to everybody and therefore ultimately also to ourselves. Naturally, this also applies to every bit of good that’s done entries for someone in our world. On top of it, while the former creates debits in our spiritual ledger, the latter adds credit entries. Once you are familiar with this, it frees you to take the greatest care only to send what’s good, right and beautiful into your world. After all, this is the only way of behaving that’s worthy of young Gods in the making. On top of that, the law of cause and effect or Karma, when the last debit entries in your spiritual bankbook have been redeemed, which in due course they will be, nothing but what’s good, right and beautiful can return to you. 

That’s why when someone hurts them, wise ones have no intention of ever revenging themselves. They most certainly don’t turn the other cheek because in their case that would be nothing but an expression of masochism. As karmically such actions would be detrimental for their spiritual development, our sages prefer to forgive the offender because they are aware that what they did could only happen because on another occasion, which could have been many lifetimes ago, they did something similar to that person. That’s why the law of Karma returned to them. Their knowledge enabled them to first forgive themselves for setting the wheels of these events in motion, as explained in one of the previous chapters. 

‘The Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and the light of their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ is your Creator. Everything that exists in the whole of Creation was brought into being by them. That’s what the Aquarian writings mean when they talk of God. The good as well as the bad are equally of God. However, it needs bearing in mind that the first two Universal laws of life are love and evolution, i.e. evolution that’s based on love. This clearly shows that whatever is still dark, ugly and evil in every one of us, the whole of humankind and our world, with the passing of time every bit of it is meant to be transmuted into something good, right and beautiful. At the beginning of their earthly education, potentially every human being has their share of both within and we are required to work with them in described manner. 

Our world’s old religions served the Angels and Masters as ideal instruments for familiarising every member of the human family, who was at that time being educated in the earthly school of life, with the lower and lowest drives and urges of their own nature, as well as everybody else’s. Six thousand years of patriarchy are lying behind you with it’s tales that your world is ruled by an all-male Godhead. Thanks be to God and the Angels that this never was and will be what really happens. 

In spite of the patriarchy’s strange stories, the creative process never changed. The only way it has always worked and forever will continue to do so,  is the masculine/feminine forces of life as a oneness that cannot be separated by anything in the whole of Creation. In spite of the old religions’ strange stories, the Great Father/Mother have always continued to work together in the sweetest of harmony. Lovingly one responds to the needs and wishes of the other one. The same is true for every human being. Every man’s inner being is feminine and every woman’s is masculine. Just the same as in our Creator, the masculine/feminine in all of us are inseparable within. 

However, the belief that the Godhead really is an all-male affair, on the earthly plane created plenty of opportunities for teaching humankind about the nature of suffering. For a truly complete education, every one of us needs to experience both sides of everything that’s likely to ever occur to us on the earthly plane. That’s why first we are on the giving end of generously handing out as much suffering as possible to those around us. Many lifetimes later, when our same spirit/soul has spiritually matured sufficiently to cope with what the law of cause and effect or Karma unavoidably returns to us, we find ourselves on the receiving end of what we once did to others. Our world’s present situation is the grand crescendo of the final part of this experience.

There is nothing to be afraid of in the spirit realm and much to look forward to because it’s a world that is filled with nothing but love and light. There is no darkness and no cold. As explained, the manifold false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices of the old religions were necessary and served the wise higher purpose of teaching our world the value of truth. That’s why this barrier of darkness and fear was created by the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of the Highest. With the appearance of each new belief system this barrier grew more powerful. That’s how all together the old religions provided an ever stronger deterrent that stopped human beings from committing suicide on an ever grander scale, as the lessons every one of us and the whole of humankind had to take part in became increasingly severe. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (13a)

Your Spirit/ Soul’s Light*_

The inner light of your spirit/soul is love.
May it guide you and bless everything you touch 
With the love and warmth that’s in your heart,
So their beauty shines
Through everything you do.

May the sacredness of your work 
Bring healing, light and renewal 
To you and all those you get in touch with,
Who receive and benefit from your efforts.

May what you are doing never weary you,
But release within you the eternal wellspring of 
Inspiration and reveal to you the beauty and wonder 
Of the magic and miracle of our earthly existence. 

May the true you always be present 
And manifest itself in everything you do,
So you will never again be lost 
In the illusions of the material world.

May you meet each new day burden free and 
May every dawn find you awake and alert, 
Because with the help of the Angels in dreamtime
Your whole being was filled with the promise 
Of endless and unlimited potential and possibilities.

Every evening may you feel gracious and fulfilled.
May your nights be spent feeling blessed, sheltered and protected,
Safe in the knowledge that your spirit/soul forever rests serenely, 
In the loving arms of your Highest Self, 
The wise one of living God within 
And the Angels and Masters in charge of you,
The whole of humankind and your world,
On the highest levels of life. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​
At the beginning of each earthly lifetime, we once more pick up the personality we have developed in the course of previous appearances on this plane and that could have been a great many. Its characteristics, the good as well as the bad ones, are those we ourselves developed. They were not inherited from the people through whom we entered into any particular lifetime. Each time we leave the material plane behind, the earthly personality we have up to that point developed is put to rest in our soul memories. Whenever we re-enter earthly life, we bring them with us. Good characteristics are waiting to benefit us and to be worked with for building them up to even greater strength. Band and ugly ones are waiting to be overcome and eventually left behind, once and for all. 

At the end of each lifetime, our spirit/soul parts company with our physical body. It’s a process that can be likened to the shelling of a pea or slipping from an overcoat that’s outworn and ready to be discarded. The characteristics we developed up to that point we bring with us when we re-appear on the earthly plane, the good as well as the bad. Even though they may appear to be similar to those of the parents through whom we reincarnated, none of them were inherited from them. We ourselves developed them in previous lifetimes. It’s just that this lifetime’s parents’ characteristics need to be similar, otherwise it would be impossible to come through them. Even though they might not share that view, we are not off them and we do not belong to them. We belong to the Great Father/Mother of all life and ourselves.

Updated February 2022 

* * *

*When The Curtain Goes Up (13b)*​
‘The wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother of all life created each new religion that appeared in your world in such a way that for their beloved children of the Earth it could serve as another instrument for attending the lessons that are essential equipment for young Gods in the making on its long evolutionary journey. That’s why it takes every one of you from getting to know the lower and lowest drives and urges of their nature and from there ever forwards and upwards, each on their own evolutionary spiral and the one for the whole of humankind and your world. For a long time none of us is aware that in a high and holy destiny is in store for every one of you.

‘Love and evolution, i.e. evolution that is based on love, always have been and forever will be the two main laws of life throughout the whole of Creation, therefore also in your world from the earliest beginnings of time on that plane. However, not merely that which is good, right and beautiful is of the Creator, but everything and that means the lowest as well as the Highest. The word God is misnomer, if ever there was one. 

‘Evolution decrees that every one of you needs to first get to know that which is dark, ugly and evil in your own nature, the whole of humankind and also your world. When that has been taken place, with the passing of time i.e. in the course of many lifetimes of taking part in the earthly school of life, everybody’s higher God or Christ nature of love in its purest manifestation, stirs from its slumber and starts to influence your earthly personality in positive ways. The time then has come to change everything that’s dark, evil and ugly into something that’s ever more good, right and beautiful. 

‘As by now ever more of you are waking up to this awareness will gradually grow into an ever more peaceful and agreeable place. Kindness, friendliness and generosity of the heart are the qualities of everybody’s Christ nature, which are present in every human being. It’s just that in some they have not yet stirred from their slumber. 

For a long, long time the Aquarian writings have been the voice of truth that’s been communicating ever more powerfully with humankind. Aquarius is the scribe/secretary of the wise one or living God within, in whom life in the whole of Creation, therefore also on the earthly plane, is one. That’s why it knows the way of all things and never leads anyone astray. This voice is taking over from here: 

‘Believe it or not, this stage of our race’s development was very necessary indeed. Otherwise it would not have come about. Having served the purpose for which they came into being, they have to go. Alas, to this day many in our world stick to the old religions like glue. And that’s because they do not yet understand who and what they truly are and why they are taking part in earthly life. It’s up to all those who are read and understand the Aquarian writings, to share them with as many as possible to help them spread ever further afield. 

‘Although for quite some time I have been looking forward to returning to my true home and cannot wait to get there, this is why I have not yet been allowed to go. From where you, my dear readers and I are by now, each on their own evolutionary journey and also the one for the whole of humankind, it’s no longer difficult to recognise what kind of purposes the old religions have served and why they were necessary, in the first place. 

‘For the sake of teaching humankind the value of honesty and truth, for everybody this lesson has to start with getting to know the lower and lowest traces of the human character, our own as much as everybody else’s. Each can only learn from their own first hand experiences and there is no other way than every one of us attending the earthly school of life’s lessons personally, and that not just once but time and again. Having studied our lower and lowest nature thoroughly enough, it needs to be left behind and step by step shed, literally nailed to the cross of earthly life. Jesus dying on the cross is a symbolism of this process and for every human being this development takes up a great many earthly lifetimes. 

‘If it had not been for these lessons, we would have been all too happy to leave earthly life behind, each time the going there got too tough for our liking during the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy and the rule of the masculine over the feminine forces of life. For example during the approx. three hundred years of Christianity’s inquisition that attempted to wipe out its competitors of Judaism and Islam, and many other types of warmongering, incited by one religion against the other, time and again. 

‘Nobody would have wanted to take part in such events of their own free will. If it had not been the fear of what would happen to us when we left earthly life behind, nothing would have kept us there for long enough to redeem some of our karmic debts whilst creating fresh debit entries in our spiritual ledger. Cruel? Yes, but never forget that every human being ultimately is a young God in the making and whatever needed to happen to our physical bodies, during any phase of our evolutionary journey, is not as important as the constant development of our spirit/soul. 

‘The most difficult part at the present time is getting people to let go of their fears of death and the unknown. What is perceived as death is nothing of the kind. It’s merely a transformation from one dimension of life to the other, when our spirit/soul moves from the material plane to its inner spiritual counterpart. Helping people to let go of their fears is the most difficult task that’s facing us during this period of our world being transformed from an over-materialistically orientated place into an ever more spiritual one. 

‘That’s what this Epilogue, the final part of my Aquarian writings, is about. To my mind, it cannot be pointed out frequently enough that there is nothing to fear and much to look forward to when the time of our departure from this plane has come round, at last. When we have evolved into a Christed one in our own right, earthly life can teach us no more. We no longer need to attend its lessons because our energies are right for being released into the spirit realm to enjoy exploring and getting to know ever higher levels of life and that never on our own. The Angels and Masters will forever be with us and show us how we can best serve the Highest Forces of life. 

‘Whenever the spirit/soul of one of you leaves their physical body behind, at the end of their earthly lifetimes, transfiguration takes place. You change from a physical being on the material plane of life into one who purely spirit/soul. This is nothing but returning to your true eternal home. Many by now are aware that Jesus was not a historical person who once walked the Earth, that he is but a symbol of every human being’s higher God or Christ nature. That’s why no transfiguration of Jesus ever took place. It is a description of what happens to you each time, at the end of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (14a)

The Gift Of Understanding*_

When the world for you seems dark and grey,
The journey of your life too long and lone,
Don’t hang your head, don’t mourn forlorn.
At a certain point of our earthly development
The Divine spark within us stirs from its slumber.
We then realise that Earth life is a school 
And that every one of us is here to learn and grow.
In fact, every experience that comes our way.
Contains the gift of some kind of a lesson.

Once we seriously attend to our learning,
Many answers to our questions we find
That enrich us in soul and mind.
So let’s take a good and honest look 
At ourselves, our lives and then go within,
To ask God and the Angels for their help.
It is sure to come if we are willing to wait 
For them to tell us intuitively, 
Through our inner guidance
The wise one or living God within,
How to go about resolving our problems.

 With their assistance all things are possible 
And any condition can be healed. 
When our vision of life opens 
And we re-define our life by
Approaching it from a different angle
And viewing it with an enlarged perspective,
Our deepest innermost wounds begin to heal.
Time to look forward to the day when
Our soul’s pain is no more.

When, instead of wasting our years
With shedding too many tears,
We know that every piece of life’s puzzle
Is a perfect fit and that once we understand 
Its higher purpose and meaning,
The horizons of humankind’s existence 
Reveal themselves as very bold
And everyone’s high and holy destiny
Is nothing but a joy to behold.

Sheila White
Edited by Aquarius

* * * 

*When The Curtain Goes Up (14b)*​
The voice of the wise one, the living God within me and every one else, once more takes over: ‘The spirit/soul of every one of you is a spark of the Universal Christ’s light and that’s love in its purest manifestation. Each time the spirit/soul of one of you slips from its physical body another transfiguration takes place. The physical body is like an overcoat that’s worn over the spirit/soul and that’s the most precious part of every human being. Although during your times on the earthly plane you remember none of what happened to you each time, the older and more experienced your spirit/soul becomes, the more times transfiguration has happened to you.

‘Anyone who to this day believes that there really is someone who can save and redeem them is living in an illusion. Thinking that anyone, whoever they may be, can do this for you is just not true. There is no saviour and redeemer except everybody’s own higher God or Christ nature. That’s the only one who truly can and will eventually save and redeem you. However, this aspect of your nature takes a long time to develop. It comes about in quite a natural way. Each time you are taking part in earthly life, your spirit/soul absorbs more of the Christ light’s energies, because they are constantly drawing everything that exists anywhere, therefore also on planet, into their loving embrace. 

‘Each one of the personalities you are in the course of your earthly lifetimes can be likened to a costume that you, in your role as the performing artist, are wearing. That’s because earthly life at any given time is like the stage of a grand theatre that offers the advantage of everybody taking part in certain lessons. Each one expands your consciousness and that’s how you are constantly growing in wisdom and understanding. But this is not how your spirit/soul appears whenever it has once more returned to its true eternal home, the spirit realm. Again you are consciously aware of your true nature and that, at all times, you are a being of light. It makes no difference that for a long time, whilst taking part in the lessons of earthly life, you have no idea of who and what you truly are. 

‘In the spirit realm, however, you know that you are but one of zillions of beings of light, whose home is the world of light and that there is nowhere else for you to go, whenever the end of your earthly existence has come round. When one of your loved ones joins you in this world, you can slip into the role you played in the lifetime(s) you share with them. But that’s only so that you recognise and greet each other when one of you first returns to our world. It helps newcomers to feel at home and welcome and that’s what everybody most certainly is. When it has served this purpose, you slip out of your costume again. 

‘The costume of every role you ever played is stored, together with the memories of what you did and what happened to you, in the course of all previous earthly lifetimes, are stored in your soul memories. Each time you are again taking part in earthly life, you bring them with you. They are carried in the subconscious part of everybody’s being. From there they influence you in either positive or negative ways. 

‘The costume of any roles you ever played in the grand theatre of earthly life is only worn on occasions when you want someone to recognise you, for example during séances and so forth. Each time, your spirit/soul conveys the message that you are most certainly not dead, but alive and well as a spirit/soul greeting people on the earthly plane from the spirit realm. Do you realise how lucky you are because nobody in our world needs a physical body for getting around, like those on the earthly plane for whatever is left of their present lifetime? 

‘By the way, everybody’s size in your world depends on how much of the Christ light and energies their spirit/soul has been able to absorb so far whilst taking part in life on the earthly plane. The size of someone’s physical body depends on the size to which their spirit/soul has evolved, whenever their time for reincarnating comes round. 

– To be continued. –

From ‘What Is Truth?’









						What Is Truth?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is Truth? by Aquarius. God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well be asking yourself: ‘What precisely is truth?’ The diWhat Is Truth?     God’s sacred wisdom and truth are mentioned so many times in my writings that you may well...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (17a)*_​
In the course of a great many lifetimes, the earthly school of life’s lessons prepares every human being’s energies to be right for the time when we are released into exploring and getting to know the spirit realm’s next higher level. After that follows the next higher one and so forth. But first, through a kind of play-acting, every spirit/soul’s lower earthly self has to take part in all lessons that are available in this very special educational establishment. Each lesson has to be experienced first hand and that twice over, as explained many times before.

But eventually every young God in the making reaches the end of the earthly school’s curriculum. When it has been completed, earthly life cannot teach us any more. That’s the time when there is nothing left for us to do but turn to forgiveness, also as explained. Because of these things, to my mind earthly life never has been or will be but an illusion. It’s extremely real for as long as we still have to take part in its lessons. Nobody forces us to take part in them, but our spirit/soul knows that without one lifetime after another on the earthly plane, taking part in its lessons, no spiritual progress will ever be possible and their earthly selves will never be released from having to reappear as a physical being in the material world. Every spirit/soul knows how valuable the earthly school’s lessons are and that each one of them is a necessary part of every young God’s education. 

The spirit/souls of Julia’s earthly parents of this lifetime were also happy because she did not get lost in what happened to her through her father’s behaviour. They are delighted that Julia no longer considers them to be her true parents; that she is aware now that, all three of them, for a while were involved in play-acting on the grand stage of the theatre of humankind’s earthly existence; and that every bit of it served the wise higher purpose of redeeming some of the most ancient karmic debts of her mother and herself. Both of them are old and experienced spirit/souls. 

In contrast to them, the one who got lost in playing her father’s role was the earthly self of a young and less experienced spirit/soul. This also was true for my mother. Freely and willingly their spirit/souls accepted that their earthly selves should play this role because it’s an essential part of the initial part of their education. As touched upon earlier, nobody ever forces us to do anything in earthly life. But our spirit/soul is aware of not yet having experienced the first instalment of getting to know the nature of suffering, that’s why it agrees that its lower earthly personality should take part in this lesson. When the wise ones suggest this lesson for our next earthly lifetime, our spirit/soul agrees to go ahead. This may sound cruel on the surface of things for those who have experienced serious suffering in their present lifetime, spiritually there is every reason why we should forgive and even thank the ones who hurt and wounded us, as you will be able to see for yourself by now.

The spirit/souls of Julia parents of her present lifetime are glad that their daughter has a much better understanding of the purpose and meaning of every human being’s earthly existence than they had. When that’s at last has been grasped, the earthly school of life has nothing left to teach us and that’s an indication that for Julia, as soon as the natural end of this lifetime has come round for her, she will no longer have to take part in earthly life. Her spirit/soul will then be permanently released into experiencing the steadily increasing greater freedom of the spirit realm. She will be free to start exploring and getting to know the next higher level of her educational program. Each first educational level is followed by the next higher one. This continues until every human spirit/soul eventually reaches the top and has evolved into one of the Masters of the Christ Circle. 

As mentioned before, love and evolution are the first laws of life throughout the whole of Creation, therefore also in our world. Each lifetime on the earthly plane serves the wise higher purpose of teaching every human being, without exceptions, every one of the lessons they have been most carefully designed to impart. That’s why, in my view, taking part as a physical being in the material world is most certainly not an illusion. It is a very real and serious enough business when one considers that none of what happens there does so at random or is haphazard. 

Everything is part of a most lovingly designed program and a plan exists not only for each and every one of us, as young Gods in the making, but also for the whole of humankind and our world. And all of these plans are an integral part of the great plan for the whole of Creation. Everybody’s educational program begins at the lowest point. Everybody’s education unfolds similar to a train that’s placed on its own track. Astrologically each one starts with the first degree of Aries, the cardinal Fire sign, fire of the head, which is the point of all beginnings. 

For every human being this is the start of a never ending evolutionary journey. Each train moves along at the steady pace of one degree per year through the Sun sign in our birthchart and one degree per month from our Moon sign. The Sun’s progressions reveal the way our spirit/soul is moving while taking part in life on the earthly plane. The position and sign in which the Moon is placed represents the pathway of our lower earthly personality. 

And from where the Sun and the Moon’s progression have advanced to, each time the end of our previous earthly lifetime had been reached, that’s where for every one of us the evolutionary journey of exploring and getting to know ourselves and our world restarts. When our lower personality once more departs from this plane and leaves behind its vehicle for one lifetime only, the physical body, whatever has been learnt in the course of all or lifetimes, including the most recent one, is safely tucked away. It is stored in our soul memories, in the subconscious part of our being. In our next lifetime, the still have the power of influencing us in either positive or negative ways, as explained earlier.

This is how the evolutionary journey starts for every human being at the point of understanding nothing. From there, slowly but surely, in the course of many lifetimes, takes every one of us – without exception – to eventually reach the highest levels of life. And that means that we shall then be able to influence what happens anywhere in the whole of Creation. Do you still share the view that earthly life is merely an illusion?

And that’s why I warmly recommend the study of the files below:

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y’
•    ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’









						The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds by Aquarius. In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling tThe Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages  The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds    The End...




					www.booksie.com
				











						What Is The Age Of Aquarius?, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book What Is The Age Of Aquarius? by Aquarius. The Age of Aquarius has been with us for quite some time and in this book you can find out about what it means.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				











						My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs by Aquarius. My astrology has nothing to do with horoscopes and fortune-telling. It is a lifehelp and a tool for getting to know yourself and your own predestined The Sun In Aries        The Pioneering And Wayfinding Sign  Soul Food For Arians...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y by Aquarius. If you have had a look at my interpretations of the Sun signs, you may have noticed that anyone for whom astrology means horoscopes and fortunetellingBe Your Own Astrologer – D.I.Y.  First Steps Towards Becoming Your Own Astrologer...




					www.booksie.com
				











						Astrology As A Lifehelp, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Astrology As A Lifehelp by Aquarius. Astrology as a lifehelp on the journey of ascending the spiritual mountain of earthly life.Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey Of Earthly Life  Part 1  Up The Spiritual Mountain     The higher purpose of the earthly existence of e...




					www.booksie.com
				




– To be continued. –

* * *

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (17b)

Do You Know Where You’re Going To?*_

Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

M. Masser & G. Goffin​
An improved understanding of the purpose and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.

The deeper these things sank into my consciousness, the more I came to terms with my lifetime’s experiences and the long, slow and painful journey of healing my soul got on its way. As time went by, the desire to return to my old home country or even to visit it disappeared completely. All I had ever got from my visits was a bloody nose – metaphorically speaking. Each time I was emotionally so deeply upset and distressed that at one time it made me physically sick, without having any idea at the time of why it was happening. Realising where we are all coming from and one day will be returning to has helped me to love and appreciate my life and the things it is showing me. 

As bit by bit the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in my mind, I got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying to show me. The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one who created it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any door. It makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing such difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to carry the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime but also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And so, I pray:

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children‘



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		

As soon as our earthly self catches a glimpse of the Divine plan for the spiritual evolution of God’s children of the Earth, our comprehension expands of God’s true nature and our own. When we begin to understand where we once came from and where one day we shall be returning to, our soul rejoices. As it begins to relax, the earthly self slowly finds ever more rest, peace and healing. Even when it has merely touched the outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and joy, it becomes more patient in its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and understanding of its true Divine parents. 

Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and all-understanding total and unconditional love is hard to grasp for earthly minds, it is from this point that each one of us once emerged as a minute spark of God’s sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was launched on their own evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Straight away we had to start building ourselves a personality with distinct character traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if you like – in which the memories of all our learning would be stored. In both genders, the soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling part of our nature. Only through these additional parts is it possible for the indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself and the world in which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be one of these days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit only. Part of God’s masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented by the elements Fire and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body, although it can think it can neither see nor experience itself. It has no feelings but that does not stop if from being precocious, enterprising and inquisitive, wanting to learn to understand itself and the life surrounding it. Having given the matter considerable thought, the spirit of God once decided to create itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the Goddess and our spirit is part of God. Both belong together and are one – there is no separation. The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is astrologically represented by the elements Water and Earth. 

This evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on the physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this world, a vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical body whose main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come about that we presently find ourselves in one of the material environments of God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of existence.

It does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future. With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid, joyous and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has to cope with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to know that we are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as our guides and masters in the world of light, are constantly with us. Having witnessed them many times in the past, they do understand our human problems only too well. If we call upon them, they will show us how we can become ever more sincere and true in all our relationships, so that we may walk our pathway through life with tranquil hearts and minds that are open to the glories of their worlds that for the time being have to remain invisible to earthly eyes. 

From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Aquarian Writings : Epilogue

The Truth : Nothing But The Truth

When The Curtain Goes Up (25a)

In Times Of Great Struggle*_

When our world’s events are forcing us to our knees,
We are in the best position for praying.
And when we do, we do well to bear in mind that
Happiness does not mean living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
True and everlasting happiness is being able to peer 
Beyond the ends of our noses and 
Recognise that all our world’s imperfections
Serve the wise higher purpose of teaching humankind,
Individually and collectively, many lessons
That are taking us ever closer to recognising that, 
At the end of everybody’s education 
In the earthly school of life, 
A high and holy destiny awaits all of us.

From that view alone can glimpses be caught
Of the perfected beautiful self that potentially 
Exists in every human being.
For many lifetimes it is there only in seed form.
But in truth we are all sparks of the Divine,
Children of the Great Father/Mother of all life 
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Great White Light of the Universal Christ.

The characteristics of these parents are also in us. 
It makes no difference whether they are already 
Visible in someone or not.
Even in our world’s troublemakers and scaremongers 
They are merely waiting to wake from their slumber,
To be brought forth and unfolded.
That’s what many of us must have been doing 
For quite some time,
Whilst plodding the human evolutionary road 
Of evolving into a Christed one, in our own right. 
Reaching this goal is the highest potential and 
The birthright of every human being.
There are no exceptions.​
If one wants to understand humankind’s existence, one needs to look at the whole of our evolutionary journey. It takes every one of us from getting to know our lowest and meanest characteristics, forwards and upwards towards bringing forth, each from deep within their own being, the best, highest and holiest of our God or Christ nature. That’s why it is pointless to merely consider merely the fragment of one lifetime. Never mind the whole of the approx. six thousand years of patriarchy with its false beliefs of an all-male Godhead that for ever and ever will be ruling us and our world. Fortunately, this developmental period by now has been left behind. 

In God’s time of Eternity even six thousand years in earthly time are no more than the batting of an eyelid. They too have been but a passing phase of humankind’s evolutionary journey. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, created it for the wise higher purpose of teaching of us and our world the value of truth. The patriarchal beliefs have been his lesson’s first instalment and this is why the truth was ever more withdrawn from our world, for a predestined length of time. 

The re-appearance of Divine truth, since the beginning of the Aquarian age, the age of truth, is the second part of the same lesson. That’s why, for quite some time by now, it has been flowing with ever increasing strength from the highest levels of life directly into the hearts and minds of those who are not only ready to receive and understand the wisdom received, as well as being able and willing to share it unselfishly with as many as possible. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated April 2022  

* * *

_*When The Curtain Goes Up (25b)

A Visit From Wisdom Or The Guardian Angel*_

One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said: 
‘I have heard the cry of your soul 
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied: 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days, 
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where? 
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies 
Nothing but a union with the grave? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ. 
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand Earth life. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child 
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding 
Of the purpose and meaning of your life. 
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently 
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision 
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth, 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
You will be able to rise above earthly life and 
With the passing of time perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons 
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding 
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever 
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you, 
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result 
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit 
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future. 

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of 
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature 
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature, 
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me, 
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘The Truth : Nothing But The Truth’









						The Truth : Nothing But The Truth, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book The Truth : Nothing But The Truth by Aquarius. This book is not only about the truth behind the Jesus legend, but also the background of our world's present state - the pandemic. The false beliefs,The Truth, Nothing But The Truth (1)  Today is the 4th December 2021 and it’s the day...




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Brick*​
A successful business man one day was driving down a street in his neighbourhood. Being the proud owner of a new sports car, he was going much too fast. Suddenly, he spotted some children who seemed to be playing between the vehicles that had been parked by the roadside. And then a brick came flying towards him and crashed into the side of his beloved new toy. Slamming on the brakes, our man reversed in the direction from which the brick had come, to where a boy stood who looked as if he had thrown it. Jumping from his car, our man grabbed the youngster, pushing him against the car he shouted: ‘Why did you throw that brick? It’s damaged my brand new car and repairing it will be very expensive!’

Bursting into tears, the boy said: ‘I’m so sorry, Sir. My name is John and I’m fourteen years old. My brother William is two years younger and since his operation he needs to be use a wheelchair for a while. I have been taking him out in it every day and nothing has ever gone wrong. Yet, something happened today and I don’t know how. It made the wheelchair topple and my brother fell to the ground. I tried to lift him back into his chair, but that’s impossible on my own. I tried to stop other cars to ask for help. As no-one did and I was getting ever more desperate to help my brother, there was nothing within my reach that I could throw except the brick. So I grabbed it and hurled it at the next car that came past, and that was you. It all happened so quickly there was no time for thinking. I threw the brick because I didn’t know what else to do to help my brother. Would you please assist me getting him back into his chair?’ 

When he saw that tears were dripping from John’s chin, our man swallowed the rapidly swelling lump in his throat. Together they picked William up, placed him in his wheelchair and made him as comfortable as they could. Using his handkerchief, our man dabbed the boy’s cuts and bruises, but otherwise he seemed to be all right. John gratefully thanked his helper and blessed him. My parents are not rich, but I am sure they shall want to pay for repairing your car. Their place is not far from here. If you follow me, I’ll take you there.’

‘I would not dream of it,’ our man replied. The bump will be one of honour. I shall not repair it. It will be my constant reminder that I should not move through life so fast that someone has to throw a brick at me to draw my attention to what is truly important in life, namely helping whenever someone is in need of it!’ Our man’s spirit guides and helpers rewarded him with a flash of inspiration. Suddenly, only seemingly out of the blue, it came to him that in truth nothing that ever happens on the earthly plane is but an accident or a coincidence. There is no such thing. Everything happens for the wise higher purpose of teaching us something. In this case it had been waking up our man’s higher God or Christ nature from its slumbers. 

These flashes of inspiration come about whenever someone is ready to find a better understanding of something. It dawned on our man that the true God of the whole of Creation, therefore also our world, is the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only bon Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, This Divine Trinity is in everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also in our world. Every human being taking part in earthly life has an earthly personality as well as a higher God or Christ nature. That’s the origin of the small still voice of conscience which has always tried to communicate with us through our feeling world and the whisperings that come from our heart. 

Many times we are going too fast down our earthly existence’s pathway and that leaves us not enough time for noticing what’s really important, namely the spiritual value of the lessons in which we are participating in any given lifetime. To help our higher nature wake up sometimes the Highest Forces of life need to bombard us with some kind of a brick, for example through an accident or an illness. None of these things are intended to be punishments. They are merely wake-up calls that slow us down and that creates opportunities for helping us to think and reflect on the true meaning of our life and what is really important. That’s how our spirit guides help us to become aware that our present existence is ultimately not about earthly possessions and values, but spiritual ones. 

Without whatever happens to us on such occasions, what’s truly important would remain unnoticed by the side of the road every one of us is constantly travelling as a spirit/soul who for a while is experiencing life on the material plane. Without our own suffering we would never be able to compassionately act about that of others who are far worse off than we are. But still they are patiently carrying their much heavier cross. That’s how the characteristics of our Christ nature of love and compassion for any kind of suffering, human and animals alike, eventually wake up. 

This is how the Great Father/Mother of all life’s infinite wisdom and love assists every one us to eventually re-awaken to our true nature and discover a new set of eternal values as one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. After all, every one of us is a precious and unique being and our Divine parents love us just the way we are. The living proof of this is that at all times they are showering us with their gifts, for example food to eat and clothes to wear, places to live in, flowers in spring and new sunrises and sunsets each day. The only thing we have to do is take possession of, enjoy and be thankful for that which is on offer. All our true Divine parents demand from each one of us is that we should learn something from every one of our experiences, so that through this we constantly evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves, each other and our world. 

We are all specially gifted in some way. Wise ones, who voluntarily and with loving hearts give of themselves and their talents, which may have taken many lifetimes to develop, are offered many opportunities for doing their share of making our world into a more beautiful, harmonious and peaceful world for everybody. Maybe our man was one of these and without the brick he might never have bothered to discover the values that truly matter in earthly life. He might never looked within and discovered the special gifts he had brought with him into his present lifetime. And yet, this is how someone’s worthiness as a true son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother comes to the fore. Only then can our special gifts be supported the right way by the wise ones who are in charge of humankind our world’s spiritual background. 

Nobody ever promised that all of humankind’s days should be without pain and that there would be laughter without sorrow and sunshine without rain. Yet, what our spirit friends and helpers can and are allowed to do is provide every one of us with renewed courage and strength for every day, comfort for our tears, healing for our wounds and the light of their wisdom and truth to show us the way into the conscious awareness of our true nature as spirit/soul and our true eternal home, the spirit realm. And whenever one of us is struggling with the redemption of their most ancient and heaviest Karmic debts, the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, as well as countless spirit friends and helpers on the lower levels of the spirit realm are sure to accompany us and help us work our way through everything.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
Updated May 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘You Are Special’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘From Darkness Into Light’









						From Darkness Into Light, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book From Darkness Into Light by Aquarius. This part of my work is dedicated to all who are presently lost in the depths of depression, feeling frightened, desperate, lonely and isolated, witho...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------

